#kubuntu 2005-05-02
<whiskers> easyease, and these damn NAT routers give you private not public addresses or IP's
<easyease> ah i wondered why that was
<whiskers> easyease, so i am trying to find a solution....but it just isn't easy
<whiskers> easyease, i worked on it all day the other day with kkathman
<whiskers> easyease, but there just is a serious problem with NAT
<amu-> \sh: i'm woundert from where the other small distros get their deb's, i cannot believe they package for their own.... any url from ian's blog ? looks like i missed something in the last days  
<whiskers> amu, i don't know if it really works...but look at alien....take a tarball and try to make a deb with it....it might work
<easyease> wish i couldgive you good advice mate
<\sh> amu: I wrote a trackback to his article...http://linux.blogweb.de/
<\sh> amu: first article...links to ian are in the top part of the text
<\sh> amu: ian is concerned, that ubtunus debs will be incompatible with debians ;)
<whiskers> \sh, well ian is right...ubuntu is quite a bit different from debian...but still as far as i know complies with free issuance
<whiskers> \sh, so just a different type of debian...i suppose
<whiskers> \sh, but debian has been playing some sick games on the public....and using only software that is 50years old...while people have been taking the new gnu software and recompiling it with windows widgets to sell it to the public
<\sh> whiskers: right, but he doesn't like it, that ubuntu is marching on, too far away from the mother of all debian distris
<whiskers> \sh, well i understand that....but any deb distro can get the same files for their distro
<\sh> whiskers: I'm not with ian :) I like the idea of forking
<whiskers> \sh, they are mostly getting them from gentoo anyway
<whiskers> \sh, just not all of them
<\sh> whiskers: finally gentoo is a good source
<\sh> and at least, everybody can use opensource to bugfix their own tree
<\sh> but I don't like the thoughts of ian...u know..he is frightend, just because of his own company
<\sh> IMHO !
<whiskers> \sh, well gentoo is the best...but it is not for everybody
<\sh> whiskers: I hope it stays the best, cause right now, a couple of good devs are running away
<whiskers> \sh, and anyway if ubuntu ever did get something that gentoo doesn't have....any gentoo person knows how to use alien to get the ubuntu deb and put it on  gentoo
<whiskers> \sh, but ubuntu is a very easy system for beginners
<\sh> whiskers: i think this will never happen ;)
<\sh> whiskers: not only for beginners...for semi-pros or pros as well, it runs thats it..someone can work with it
<\sh> ok..one last cigarette 
<\sh> time to go to bed
<whiskers> \sh, yes it is usable but it takes some work...and there are still a few problems
<\sh> whiskers: believe me, I'm a gentoo geek, and when I saw the clean desktop and dbos and hald etc. I was amazed...gentoo needs that
<\sh> but didn't implement it for 2005.0 so..now I'm staying with (k)ubuntu and work with it..thats all.
<\sh> if I'm waiting for patch to be included in the gentoo tree, or wait here...doesn't matter :) 
<amu-> \sh: he's right, a common problem is that debian still use xfree, so packages are never compatible 
<\sh> amu: but this is not ubuntus problem...it's debians..as I said in my article...if they're not listening to the user, someone will
<\sh> the problem with opensource software and especially linux distribution is, that nobody hears the "customer" aka "user"
<\sh> and if there is someone who listens to them, and trying to fulfill their wishes, he's the bad guy :(
<amu-> ack: full ack 
<\sh> amu: in 2000 I had a nice discussion with bob young
<\sh> amu: i told him, he should focus the work of RH to the desktop
<\sh> amu: the answer was: no, we will focus on the server market..
<amu-> :) well dont forget tha ian also earn cash from packaging debs for HP 
<amu-> deb's and RPM's 
<\sh> amu: but even at this time, I was right, the desktop is the answer to raise money and to a leader..the server market is ok, but there are only a few customers who are using those big solutions..the mass is the noob user 
<\sh> amu: and this is why he's whining 
<\sh> not because that ubuntu is walking straight on the hall of fame ;)
<\sh> redhat, novell/suse - they're not talking about ubuntu at all, they're not focused to the base
<\sh> mandrake is trying to fly their own plane, with buying conectiva and specialising on a special (south american and french) market
<amu-> so it is ... and most people forget 95% of all people never got in touch with linux, if you want a market for them, you must listen to them not the 0.0001% of the geeks   
<\sh> and finally it was only a question of time...if mark can make some bucks with a good linux OS, why not. if the distribution is nice and is running out of the box -> go on, earn the bucks, and give the users what they want
<whiskers> \sh, gentoo already has dbus and hald...i had them all working on gentoo
<whiskers> \sh, you have to pay attention to all the packages that gentoo has
<\sh> blinking colours with flying icons and shadows under the windows ,)
<whiskers> \sh, not just what is installed
<amu-> SA could be an clever idea, cause in feature brasil will ban all MS soft :) 
<\sh> whiskers: well, they have it inside, but it's not implemented in their system. it's experimental or at least testing stage
<\sh> whiskers: and the last round release was 2004.2, 2004.3 was crap and 2005.0 (even better then 2004.3) was sewed with a hot needle
<whiskers> \sh, well with gentoo...everything is in place to compile whatever you want and try to use it....it doesn't matter if it is in the testing stage
<whiskers> \sh, well i have 2005..but i have no machine to look at it...but doesn't matter....they have all the packages
<amu-> soo, i'm out for breakfast 
<\sh> whiskers: yepp...and for a testing system quite nice :) but on my laptop it was nice as well, but nicer then ubuntu? no
<whiskers> \sh, i kind of like this ubuntu for its simplicity....and i can compile manually anything they have wrong
* \sh is up for the bed ;)
<amu-> sh: *g* n8 
<whiskers> \sh, well beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<\sh> whiskers: in the end: *bsd is the winner ;)
<\sh> ok guys..good night...cu in the morning :)
<sdogi> bsd sucks
<sdogi> damn, he already left
<novoiperhe> omg.. i just installed program called "Ipodder" it copied all files from /home/toni to /opt/iPodder and i ran out of space... then i removed the files from console and should have space now but i cant log in... i got only error of disk space :S is this some virus? what should i do?
<sdogi> shouldn't be virus
<whiskers> \sh, well...money wise BSD wins...but intelligence wise...Linux wins
<novoiperhe> sdogi: so.. then what?
<sdogi> i had something similar with apollon some days ago, it copied everything from my home folder to ~/.apollon i think, pretty strange
<pr3vi0uz>  sup poeple
<pr3vi0uz>  this  is very nice !
<pr3vi0uz> umm
<pr3vi0uz>  does any talk here lol
<whiskers> \sh, are you still here
<pr3vi0uz>  your the first person that spoke  lol
<verden01> Hi
<whiskers> look at these recommendations for linux at slashdot...how do people conclude this:
<whiskers> Remove all non-Joe User stuff from the usermode GUI. Joe User does not need to get intimate details on the north bridge in his system.
<whiskers> why are slashdotters saying these things?
<verden01> a friend of mine sent me the link ot that article as well
<whiskers> well i think it is important for Joe User to know the differerence between the north bridge and the south bridge and how to tweak them
<verden01> i agree
<verden01> some users will never need ot know that stuff but some do
<whiskers> and look at this comment...it is even worse:
<whiskers> also make it a requirement that software vendors *can't* stick their name all over the PC. I don't want a big fat ELECTRONIC ARTS\MY GAME\UNINSTALL MY GAME in my start menu. 
<verden01> yeah
<incubii> how are we today people
<verden01> good
<verden01> u
<verden01> has anyone tried the breezy repositories ?
<KaiL> using them here
<KaiL> currently fontconfig is broken
<verden01> i done a dist-upgrade on my AMD 64 and it wouldn't install lib64 something so i still have a standard hoary system
<verden01> just gone back to the hoary repositories 
<verden01> i also tried to install vmware with no success
<KaiL> no idea, this CPU is 32bit only ;)
<verden01> k
<verden01> well i'll just stick to hoary :-)
<whiskers> now this is an interesting consideration for all those people who would like standards for linux
<whiskers> Why Standarize when you can improve
<whiskers> Yes, that's right who needs stupid HTML 4.01 conformance? Let's add a blink tag! No, wait, let's add Document.Layers! And Document.All! And Iframes! And Marquees! And ActiveX!
<whiskers> Who needs standards, anyway? </sarcasm>
<verden01> :-)
<whiskers> sometimes those slashdotters say the strangest things
<whiskers> well i had to break most of the ubuntu standards just to get some stuff working for example scummvm in synaptic is way out of date...and the latest stable version to compile required several changes in the libraries
<incubii> verden01, im running on breezy at work
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<verden01> is it ok?
<kkathman> hey incubii :)  hows things :)
<incubii> yea it works great for the moment
<verden01> incubii, do youcome from Hay?
<incubii> hey kkathman
<incubii> things are good if i could finish my uni assignment
<incubii> :P
<whiskers> kkathman, do you have time to test a couple of things with me today regarding this file upload stuff
<kkathman> whiskers well I am out of town, but have my laptop here... so I cant guarantee anything :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well do you have skype
<whiskers> kkathman, installed
<kkathman> whiskers  nope  cuz im on a windoze box...can I download it from somewhere?
<whiskers> kkathman, i would like to know if the file upload in skype can pierce this NAT and private non-routable addresses stuff
<whiskers> kkathman, yes...there is a free windows version
<whiskers> kkathman, just google for skype.org or something like that
<kkathman> whiskers ahh...ok...let me see if I can find it ..one moment
<kkathman> whiskers is it a telephone program?
<kkathman> internet telephone?
<whiskers> kkathman, yes...but i am not testing that...i am trying to get a mechanism to upload files
<whiskers> kkathman, from non-routable IPs
<kkathman> I see...well I am downloading now
<kkathman> whiskers I am about 1500 miles from my residence at the moment :)
<Borg^Queen> Hello people/
<incubii> kkathman got drunk and woke up in a ditch in the middle of no where :P
<whiskers> kkathman, well it should not make any difference wherever you are at....just remember what name and password you choose for skype
<kkathman> whiskers okie dokie I have it installed...let me fill in this stuff here
<whiskers> kkathman, ok fill it in...and tell me the location you choose to have as permanent and your skype user name and i will look you up and try to IM you and upload a file....you can abort if it begins to upload or just delete it if it works
<whiskers> kkathman, this non-routable IP stuff in NAT is for the birds
<kkathman> whiskers ok I guess Im ready
<whiskers> kkathman, ok you can pm me here with your skype user name and location if you don't want to post it in this main channel
<kkathman> whiskers okie dokie..done
<amu> remoin 
<allee> amu: heritaged Riddells working rythm ;)
<amu> allee: hehehehe, not at all, moved to another TZ :) 
<allee> amu: not my first wrong guess.  Next try:  I'm use the wether there is better than here in Germany.  Rains like cat and dogs.  Don't rush to return
<allee> well it's late.  Bye
<amu> allee: ack :) waether is perfect 
<amu> weather even 
<allee> amu: washing_maschine_points++;  /* nite */
<guran> Hi, is there a command to get new programs to enter the menu system by auto, or must I use kmenuedit?
<amu> guran: depends, there are 2 ways, one is the correct .desktop file in the right folder, the other is update menu with postinstall, and the 3rd ismanual by kmenuedit 
<allee> guran: right folder == one of: kde-config --path xdgdata-apps  
<guran> amu: I think I have used a package called 'menu_edit_tool' or something in Slackware, that runs through all packages and can be added to the existing menu system.
<amu> guran: we have no such program in debian, we add the programs while installing the debs
<guran> amu: I dont understand what kde-config is, it is more than three years since I used a debian box, I will look around. => Thanks
<guran> part
<nakata> oin #sexygnupr0n
<nakata> ...shimata
* nakata = busted
<spiderworm> is there a way to get kubuntu to hibernate on a laptop?
<KaiL_> S3 or S4?
<spiderworm> i dont know what S3 and S4 are
<KaiL_> S3 suspend to RAM
<KaiL_> S4 suspend to disk
<KaiL_> S3 doesn't work that often, S4 works for 90% and damages the system for some others
<guran> amu: I found, the program I was looking for and it was allready installed = kappfinder
<amu> works for all apps execpt kde :) 
<KaiL_> f*cking usb-storage
<KaiL_> why doesn't it work here? no errors at all...
<guran> amu: you were right, I had to manually install kmenuedit.
<verden01> anyone tried Libranet 3?
<amu> guran: if you install also universe , dont forget installl "menu"
<amu> W: Unable to locate package Libranet
<amu> E: No packages found
<guran> amu: I use universe, but I don't understand what app 'menu' is.
<GammaRay> so if ubuntu means humanity.. what does kubuntu mean?
<spiderworm> KaiL_: i dont know which one i would like to do.  i suppose to disk if possible because there prolly isnt enough RAM
<bretzel>  Q: Why running kde session, the fonts are all bigger than all others window managers ?
<guran> amu: I did a 'apt-cache search menu' and learned to install it, there should be a 'debian cook book'. Thanks.
<bretzel> I can't find any hints why kde show fonts bigger... using 75dpi font instead of 100dpi ? ?? I dunno so no one knows why ?
<spiderworm> bretzel: all my fonts got bigger when i got the NVIDIA driver installed.  could this have happened to you?
<bretzel> spiderworm: no - Only in KDE - gnome; xfce; shows fonts the same size, thus KDE shows , let say 10pt fonts bigger than in gnome or xfce
<spiderworm> KaiL_: how would i set up an S4?
<KaiL_> good question - ask google ;)
<spiderworm> google: how would i set up an S4?
<spiderworm> oh thats not what you mean ;)
<KaiL_> brb
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL>  Timing buffered disk reads:   20 MB in  3.30 seconds =   6.06 MB/sec
<KaiL> my USB stick :)
<KaiL> the old harddisk wasn't that much faster(14MB/s)
<bretzel> KaiL: :-) 
<KaiL> that's what I call a real hardware upgrade :)
<KaiL> the new HD has 55MB/s :)
<KaiL> next update will come with the time, we have 200MB/s *g*
<delltony> if i have 3 split binary files with the prefix of blah  wouldn't i type for i infile blah* do cat $i >> targetfile;  ? 
<jiger> hi all. I had a question about nvidia drivers if anyone can guide me?
<KaiL> just ask
<jiger> is there any difference between nvidia drivers via apt-get- install nvidia-glx and the official ones?
<delltony> if it's anything like ati probably open gl support
<KaiL> the apt-get ones are a bit easier to install
<KaiL> esp. the kernel-module
<jiger> as in I presume nvidia-glx is simply repackaged version of official but saw some post saying the official ones are better etc
<KaiL> nonsense.
<KaiL> maybe they are newer, but that's all
<KaiL> 7174 in hoary
<jiger> I am trying to install official driversb ut giving me problems such as can't find gcc, kernel headers, nvidia kernel header etc
<KaiL> 7174 latest
<KaiL> -> exactly the same files.
<delltony> thats why he was recomending using apt-get
<jiger> Wow I have downloaded the "latest" version from nvidia and it is the same version as u mention!!
<delltony> recommending
<delltony> KaiL, he is a little slow i take it didn't you just say that ;)
<jiger> hmm can anyone then confirm the FPS u r getting with it by running glxgears
<KaiL> :)
<delltony> 4000
<KaiL> which card, which cpu?
<jiger> NVIDIA Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] 
<jiger> cpu intel P4 1.7ghz
<KaiL> uuuuuaaaahaaa
<KaiL> get a much much better card, if you even think about doing some 3D
<jiger> I am getting the following output from glxgears 
<jiger> 817 frames in 5.0 seconds = 163.400 FPS
<jiger> 931 frames in 5.0 seconds = 186.200 FPS
<jiger> 1013 frames in 5.0 seconds = 202.600 FPS
<KaiL> I bet I'm faster in software here :p
<jiger> 988 frames in 5.0 seconds = 197.600 FPS
<KaiL> as I said :))
<jiger> 1412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 282.400 FPS
<jiger> 1375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 275.000 FPS
<jiger> 1478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 295.600 FPS
<jiger> 1335 frames in 5.0 seconds = 267.000 FPS
<jiger> 1247 frames in 5.0 seconds = 249.400 FPS
<jiger> 1201 frames in 5.0 seconds = 240.200 FPS
<jiger> 1178 frames in 5.0 seconds = 235.600 FPS
<jiger> 440 frames in 5.0 seconds = 88.000 FPS
<jiger> 599 frames in 5.0 seconds = 119.800 FPS
<jiger> 611 frames in 5.0 seconds = 122.200 FPS
<jiger> 630 frames in 5.0 seconds = 126.000 FPS
<jiger> 627 frames in 5.0 seconds = 125.400 FPS
<jiger> 627 frames in 5.0 seconds = 125.400 FPS
<KaiL> ok ok ok... so 300 with wind from backwards and downhill ;)
<jiger> 626 frames in 5.0 seconds = 125.200 FPS
<jiger> 571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 114.200 FPS
<delltony> call noha there is a flood :)
<jiger> 563 frames in 5.0 seconds = 112.600 FPS
<jiger> 564 frames in 5.0 seconds = 112.800 FPS
<jiger> good enough with nvidia enabled?
<jiger> its a 32 MB mem card
<jiger> is the FPS good enough? coz composite etc are quite slow
<jiger> :)
<KaiL> well, the card is a 6 or 7 year old lowend-card...
<KaiL> so you can expect it to be veeeeeeery slow
<KaiL> as it is, I get 350fps in Software mode here
<bretzel> uh... how are you getting those specs ?  - what program ?
<jiger> well purchased it around 2-3 yrs ago.....what wud be a good card now from nvidia? not very high end ones?
<KaiL> oh, even 400 ;)
<jiger> glxgears
<KaiL> 2-3 years ago?
<bretzel> jiger: thanks ...and which resolution ?
<jiger> yes....
<KaiL> I hope for <10$
<jiger> 1280x1024
<bretzel> okay :-) 
<jiger> Kail:?
<jiger> Kail? any good card from nvidia u recommend?
<jiger> Kail: but I don't want super hi-fi gaming ones coz I am not into that kind of stuff
<KaiL> try to get a passive cooled GeForce FX5200
<jiger> ok
<KaiL> if you really want nVidia
<jiger> ya 
<KaiL> if don't game, think about a matrox
<KaiL> even an old G200 should be faster then your :P
<jiger> I think I will stay with nvidia.....not wanting to get into other cards
<KaiL> than..
<jiger> KaiL: maybe
<jiger> Kail: just wantd to make sure I am not losing out on performance
<bretzel> 5232 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1046.400 FPS
<KaiL> jiger: the TNT2M64 should be even slow in 2D ;)
<jiger> Kail: nope
<jiger> actually wanted to use true transparency for my panel but guess have to be happy this way :)
<KaiL> Asus V9520-X/TD seams to be ok
<KaiL> passive, has DVI (nice, if you want to get a TFT soon) and not that expensive
<jiger> the problem with all those fancy cards is lack of support from os when u buy them :)
<KaiL> not really
<KaiL> I don't know any 3D card, which doesn't work on LInux
<jiger> ATI etc are well established but u must be seeing problems on the net with them and linux on and off
<KaiL> only the ATI IGP (onboard shit) is 2D only
<jiger> I have not seen such massive problem people having wiht nvidia atleast
* KaiL remembers ATI drivers from Windows days - awefull!
<jiger> but I am happy my java apps run fast thats all I need. just wished composite ran as fast
<KaiL> win16-based config tools :)
<KaiL> I got a new Mainboard for my PC today (as the Socket 7-System was  REALLY outdated)
<KaiL> I needed to change 3 things:
<jiger> how do u query "installed apps for info?
<KaiL> reconfigure the hardware sensors, installing acpid and get used not to have a slow computer any more :)
<KaiL> infos about an installed package?
<jiger> ya I mean I want to list all installed packages on my system
<KaiL> dpkg -p <package> for the details (small p! big one would uninstall) and dpkg -L <package> for the filelist
<KaiL> ah
<KaiL> dpkg -l
<jiger> and how about wiht full indo like where it is installed, the dependencies that it had etc?
<jiger> full info
<KaiL> look at my last long line :)
<jiger> ohh query each package hmm
<KaiL> do you want to find "zombies"?
<KaiL> there are 2 nice tools for that:
<KaiL> deborphan to show libs, which aren't depended by any app
<KaiL> and debfoster, where you can go through a list of all packages which could be uninstalled without needing to remove others - that helps to keep the system cleen
<jiger> Kail: ok...
<jiger> Kail: what good firewalls are available for Kubuntu?
<jiger> I come from freebsd background and had enjoyed real firewalls like IPFilter, IPW, and....PF
<jiger> anyones as such for linux?
<KaiL> there's a firewall integrated in the kernel - google for iptables :)
<jiger> I think firestarter is gtk?
<KaiL> firestarter is a iptables-frontend
<jiger> the ui
<KaiL> no idea, if there's such a thing for KDE
<KaiL> my firewall is to have all ports closed *gg*
<jiger> is it?? read somewhere firestarter comes with its firewall blah blah...
<KaiL> nop
<jiger> can't live without a good firewall as well
<KaiL> no PF shit on Linux (afaik)
<jiger> PF is rock solid firewall man
<jiger> comes from openbsd stable
<jiger> wish pf was ported to linux
<KaiL> thought about "personal firewall" which "pf" :)
<jiger> kde too has some good firewall tool, need ot rechack with the tuts on the net
<jiger> no pf is a very good firewall written by OpenBSD guys
<jiger> very very powerful
<KaiL> ...those nice blinking windows tools "the bad guy <ip> tried to hack you, but our great firewall stopped him" ;)
<jiger> has been out of touch of linux for around 4-5 yrs so just updating the database ;-)
<jiger> worked on fbsd for a long time 
<KaiL> I never worked with *BSD yet
<jiger> but the lack of proper java support brought me back for Linux
<KaiL> hmm, but now I have a workless K6-2/500 :))
<membreya> is there any way with kontact for it to automatically do a popup with to-dos....shitty software..or shitty me :|
<jiger> KaiL: use it and u will never look back....except in situations like mine
<KaiL> I use Linux because I want a system, where every hardware works
<KaiL> I hate to fight with broken drivers as on Windows
<membreya> my hardware doesnt work :P can't get 3d accelaration to work with my geforce 4000
<membreya> :P
<jiger> KaiL: same thing in fbsd too. everything works
<KaiL> and to fight with missing drivers isn't that much better I guess
<KaiL> even some silly sata controllers?
<jiger> KaiL: I never had to struggle and same with n number of users
<jiger> sta has problems in linux too
<jiger> sata
<membreya> what problems jiger ? :|
<jiger> membreya: driver issues or not owrking hardware....read it in passing somewhere off the net
<jiger> but not running such hardware so not inrested :)
<KaiL> membreya: 3D on nvidia -> install nvidia-glx and set the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "nvidia" (should be "nv" now..)
<membreya> my nforce3 SATA driver works perfectly :| but yes there are SOME problems with some of the cards :)
<membreya> karltk: lol already tried that :)
<membreya> KaiL: even :|
<membreya> i believe it has to do with cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status showing disabled
<KaiL> another nforce3-user here :)
<KaiL> << Asus K8N
<membreya> that and I can't use renderaccel (known bug)
<jiger> Kail: used Guarddog firewall?
<KaiL> jiger: nop
<jiger> KaiL: people seems to be praising firestarter let me give it a try
<KaiL> membreya: amd64-agp is loaded?
<membreya> that's a module? :| lol
<membreya> lsmod |grep agp shows nothing
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> could be the problem..:)
<membreya> FATAL: Module amd64_agp not found.
<KaiL> - not _
<membreya> dher me :P
<membreya> i did use - :|
<KaiL> hmm...
<jiger> KaiL: what firewall do u use? firestarter is wanting x number of gnome libraries to install...Damn
<KaiL> and agpgart?
<KaiL> jiger: none
<KaiL> no open ports -> nothing to hack
<jiger> KaiL: when u are connected to the net? using some software listening on a port then?
<jiger> say p2p apps? unless u don't use them either :)
<KaiL> I don't
<_ReDRuM_> uhh... wtf was that
<_ReDRuM_> Xorg just used over a gig of RAM
<_ReDRuM_> i had to switch to a console and send it sig 11 to get rid of it
<KaiL> ooops
<KaiL> ATI? :)
<_ReDRuM_> yeah
<membreya> KaiL: agpgart isn't showing in my lsmod.... yet it states it's loading in dmesg
<_ReDRuM_> what makes you think it's the ATI driver?
<KaiL> I love that company.....:)
<KaiL> membreya: selfmade kernel?
<membreya> KaiL: straight out of the box
<KaiL> hmm... that one has agpgart as a module...
<membreya> uname -a = Linux diab 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: you got intel or other agp gart?
<_ReDRuM_> im guessing other with an amd64 :)
<KaiL> lsmod | grep agp
<KaiL> amd64_agp              11336  1
<KaiL> agpgart                33704  2 drm,amd64_agp
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: modprove amd64_agp ?
<_ReDRuM_> s/modprove/modprobe/
<KaiL> oops, it was _?
<KaiL> sorry :)
* KaiL hides
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: how do I find out the AGP controller? and amd64_agp and amd64-agp says not found
<_ReDRuM_> lspci | grep -i agp
<KaiL> uhm
<membreya> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<KaiL> the file is amd64-agp, but in lsmod it's amd64_agp
<KaiL> ...silly
<_ReDRuM_> he doesnt have a PCI bridge for AGP? odd...
<membreya> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge
<membreya> Host Bridge:     PCI device 10de:00e1 (nVidia Corporation)
<membreya> Fast Writes:     Supported
<membreya> SBA:             Supported
<membreya> AGP Rates:       8x 4x
<membreya> Registers:       0x1f00421b:0x00000001
<meng> i need help to enable 3d support with my ati card, even with fglrx installed
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: it has 2 unnamed PCI bridges in 0000:00:0b.0 and 0000:00:0e.0
<KaiL> and 0000:00:05.0 is also named bridge :)
<_ReDRuM_> oh right - you lost me system buses isn't my strongest point
<KaiL> membreya: strange, with 2.6.10-5-k7 I have the amd64-agp module
<membreya> northbridge is AMD, PCI Bridge is nvidia
<membreya> k8?
<membreya> shouldnt that be k8? :|
<_ReDRuM_> do kubuntu even do a k8 kernel?
<membreya> indeedy
<_ReDRuM_> cool.
<membreya> and even a k8-smp :P
<KaiL> but that one needs a 64Bit K8 I guess
* _ReDRuM_ nods approvingly
<membreya> maybe i should go from generic to k8
<KaiL> the Sempron here is 32Bit only
<_ReDRuM_> now they need to stop my Xorg from allocating a gig of ram when im in the middle of coding and we're all set
<membreya> damnit I have 4 days uptime
<KaiL> lol
<membreya> I'm determined to go 1week
* KaiL had more reboots today than in the last 2 years together
<membreya> lol :P
<_ReDRuM_> woo vim recover rules :)
<delltony> anyone here good with bash? curious would this work for i infile blah* do cat $i >>bigsplitfilecomplete; ?
<_ReDRuM_> yup
<_ReDRuM_> but cat blah* >>bigfile would work too
<KaiL> they where only to find out, that the broken usb-storage doesn't have to do with the new board (but with a missing sd_mod)
<_ReDRuM_> it's for i in blah*; do chat $i >>bigfile; done
<KaiL> and that I was to stupid to put an audio cable into the right place
<_ReDRuM_> s/chat/cat/
<_ReDRuM_> but theres no need cause cat blah* >>bigfile works too
<_ReDRuM_> bash expands the file names on the command line
<membreya> maybe I should install the latest kernel (11) just for fun :)
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: i heard its horrible and buggy in kubuntu and u shouldnt...
<_ReDRuM_> but go ahead and let me know
<membreya> :|
<_ReDRuM_> cause i havent risked it after that rumor :)
<membreya> damnit why can't I modprobe amd64-agp
<KaiL> here it hung with 2.6.11-1-k7 while login into KDE
<whiskers> wow...there is a huge slashdot response on Bush proposed Draconian measures for file uploaders
<_ReDRuM_> slashdork
<KaiL> membreya: maybe modprobe amd64_agp? :)
<_ReDRuM_> that site used to be so much better :/
<membreya> KaiL: tried both
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, well i think you should see the 
<whiskers> 'd
<whiskers> Draconian stuff coming out in the US
<KaiL> kernel/drivers/char/agp/amd-k7-agp.ko
* _ReDRuM_ isn't suprised
<whiskers> look at this
<whiskers> ile-swappers who distribute a single copy of a prerelease movie on the Internet can be imprisoned for up to three years.
<KaiL> does that file exist in your modules folder?
<whiskers> for one movie....this is Draconian
<membreya> nope
<KaiL> aha..
<_ReDRuM_> haha
<_ReDRuM_> he shouldn't even be there he so rigged those elections
<membreya> intel-mch-agp.ko that's all I have
<KaiL> lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.ko base/linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<KaiL> hmm
<whiskers> now look how this is done in the US
<whiskers> The bill's supporters in Congress won passage of the prison terms by gluing them to an unrelated proposal to legalize technologies that delete offensive content from a film. That proposal was designed to address a lawsuit that Hollywood studios and the Directors Guild of America filed against ClearPlay over a DVD player that filtered violent and nude scenes. (ClearPlay had gained influential allies among family groups such as 
<whiskers> the Parents Television Council and Focus on the Family.)
<KaiL> amd64-k8 also doesn't have the file
<KaiL> veryverystrange
<membreya> back soon, reboot time
<_ReDRuM_> hey it ain't my country
<_ReDRuM_> if it was i'd be trying to organise a revolution by now
<_ReDRuM_> you're not voting that clique out of office :)
<KaiL> they are really silly with their "offensive content"
<TechLord> how can i format my usb harddrive from linux?
<_ReDRuM_> TechLord: mkfs -t xfs /dev/sda1 (replace sda1 with device name)
<TechLord> i want to format 1/2 ext3 and the 1/2 fat32
<KaiL> hell, fucking is something totally normal, why you aren't alloed to even talk about it?
<_ReDRuM_> no doubt u can do it in kde too
<_ReDRuM_> replace xfs with ext3
<_ReDRuM_> use fdisk /dev/sda to make the parititions
<whiskers> here are the contemplations of citizens regarding these Draconian measures.
<whiskers> Were I a King of the US, I would declare that getting rid of copyright entirely would be even better. People wrote some pretty good stuff before the concept of copyright existed, so I disagree that it would all disappear after it was wiped out.
<KaiL> cfdisk /dev/sda before :)
<KaiL> to partition it
<_ReDRuM_> btw ext3 sucks use xfs xfs > *
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<KaiL> but I'm not sure, if partitioning always work
* _ReDRuM_ used to be a reiser fan until it crashed on him
<KaiL> could be, that windows get's confused and you can't use the device there
<_ReDRuM_> doesnt seem to like sparse files too much
<KaiL> why does ext3 suck?
<_ReDRuM_> because it's generally slower than xfs especially on large files of the type most people put on external usb drives
<_ReDRuM_> and xfs has legendary data integrity - it's probably the most reliable of the jounaling file systems
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> you should have told be that yesterday *g*
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> xfs has loads of handy tools for incremental backups too
<KaiL> my new Samsung now is ext3
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, does xfs have a free file defragger like ext3
<_ReDRuM_> they dont get fragmented unless you jam the drive full
<_ReDRuM_> neither does ext3
<guran> I use ext3 because it is an ext2 part and the journal library, which means that if the journal is faulted you can read the ext2 part
<KaiL> but with 55MB/s it doesn't matter that much
<DaSkreech> Hello
<_ReDRuM_> tbh i got no idea i never fill the drive up so it doesnt get fragmented and i havent checked
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu has a thingy where they will ship you CDs does kubuntu have the same deal?
<_ReDRuM_> yup it does
<_ReDRuM_> don't know where yet but i've seen it on some forum posts... il lfind out the command in a sec :)
<KaiL> << sleep
<whiskers> this is a funny response to the issue:
<whiskers> Not, just next time before you put a copy of a song you made of your CD into your shared folder,think twice, you might want to just go and rape someone (preferably a lawmaker who makes such laws). You'll be a criminal in either case but could get away with less for rape.
<_ReDRuM_> xfs_fsr
<whiskers> now they want to rape the lawmakers
<TechLord> ok got half formated for xfs how can i format the other half for fat32 and how can i mount them writable
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: not only does it have a free defragger it's got this: xfsdump              (8)  - XFS filesystem incremental dump utility
<_ReDRuM_> thats way cool :)
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, you mean xfs has a free defragger
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: heh
<_ReDRuM_> yup it does
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, i never heard of it
<_ReDRuM_> it's got over a terminal window full of scroll of tools
<_ReDRuM_> xfs is SGI's filesystem ported from IRIX
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, must be new stuff
<_ReDRuM_> not that new
<_ReDRuM_> reiser hogs all the limelight
<_ReDRuM_> even though it's crap
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, well i never had a problem with reiser...not a single missing byte...but uh...there was no defragger
<_ReDRuM_> unless you fill the drive up you shouldnt need one
<_ReDRuM_> but if you fill your drives up ok :)
<_ReDRuM_> i never lost nothing on reiser for a while, windows neither
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, look when you are making all the Bollywood movies in ogg-theora.....then you can use a defragger
<_ReDRuM_> but after long term usage both of them smashed my data
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: make movies? is that what people without bittorrents do :P
<membreya> hmmm now nvidia won't load
<membreya> grrrr
<membreya> and still no amd64-agp
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: i know it was reisers fault too
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, do you blame them for not having bittorrents...have you paid any attention to the Draconian laws i was just referring to
<_ReDRuM_> sure i read all of it
<membreya> how do you get nvidia as an installable module once you load a new kernel? I've done a sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx and then installed it again
<_ReDRuM_> and i know it was reiser cause the kernel crashed and backtraced to the reiser driver
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, the people are saying that they should rape the lawmakers
* _ReDRuM_ shrugs
<_ReDRuM_> they probably should :)
<_ReDRuM_> why do you let him do it to your country
<_ReDRuM_> only the american people or possibly china are going to get rid of bush and his nutty compadres
<_ReDRuM_> longer for filesharing than rape? what kind of government do u people have.
<whiskers> and look what is going on in Europe not just here...
<whiskers>  UK penalties (Score:5, Insightful)
<whiskers> by Colin Smith (2679) on Wednesday April 20, @05:06PM (#12296458)
<whiskers> (http://slashdot.org/)
<whiskers> Up to 10 years in prison for copyright infringment but only 2 years in prison for interfering with the democratic process.
<whiskers> That says it right there. Copyright is far more important than democracy.
<whiskers> the UK penalties are even worse
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't know anyone in the UK who ever got arrested for it unless they were selling
<_ReDRuM_> i've been caught on the street with pirate dvds and the police just confiscated them
<_ReDRuM_> brought them from soem asian at the market
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, that is not going to happen with these new laws
<_ReDRuM_> i dont think they will be enforced
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, yea...i bought a weird copy of XP from some foreign citizen at a reduced price...very nice labelling and stuff.....but i got rid of it.....don't need it ....dont' want it
<_ReDRuM_> but thanks for telling me that
<_ReDRuM_> im going to write to my MP tomorrow and hand out leaflets at universities.
<_ReDRuM_> more to come.
<DaSkreech> _ReDRuM_: Did you find the Links On the forums? :-)
<_ReDRuM_> no whiskers just told me
<_ReDRuM_> i dont read slashdork most of the time :P
<whiskers> this is the counterargument presented if it makes any sense to anyone
<_ReDRuM_> their newer editors are well sketchy
<whiskers> That's really just the symptom of the rot. The energies of Western people, once devoted to creativity and productivity, are now entirely consumed in blocking maneuvers, and in trying to artificially prolong archaic business models.
<whiskers> This includes not just the RIAA and its byzantine royalty system, but also the ossification of manufacturing companies, which have accumulated so much pension debt that they are at the point of inviability.
<whiskers> Meanwhile, other nations ( I need not list either of them here) whose energies are devoted to production, will replace us as leading economies within 10 years, if not sooner.
<DaSkreech> _ReDRuM_: I meant about shipping Kubuntu 
<_ReDRuM_> DaSkreech: eh?
<whiskers> these issues are worth thinking about
<DaSkreech> _ReDRuM_: When I asked about the shipping of Kubuntu CDs you said that you thought you saw that on the forums
<_ReDRuM_> er ok
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: link to that slashdot article?
* _ReDRuM_ wants to verify that information
<_ReDRuM_> pity it's so close to our election - that's the kind of thing that costs a government a second term when most of the young people in the country can't be bothered to vote
<_ReDRuM_> third term.
<whiskers> here are the real Americans speaking up about the politicians having their noses in the Corporate ass-cheeks
<whiskers> I've never so much as considered attempting to download a movie. The amount of effort that goes into pirating such things when you could just drive to a video store and pay a very reasonable couple of bucks boggles my mind. But honestly, at this point I'm inclined to just start pirating movies in bulk without even ever watching a single one of them, just for the purpose of distributing them to others. The movie industry feels 
<whiskers> like their customers are insidious little criminals out to destroy them? Well fine. Then I want to actually start acting like one.
<whiskers> They shit on the laws of my country, I start shitting on them. It's the least they deserve.
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers - link!
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, slashdotters...comments on Bush's new laws
<_ReDRuM_> i want to see where it says here in the UK we are getting longer for a copy of blade than for raping a kid with a blade
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, ok i will get it for  you.
<_ReDRuM_> if thats true i'm going to create such a fuss about it
<_ReDRuM_> i know all the local faces too i'll make sure they take notice
<_ReDRuM_> they wont be able to ignore it
<whiskers> ok here is the link and then i will give you the person
<whiskers> http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/05/04/20/1733215.shtml?tid=95&tid=17
<whiskers> and the person is Colin Smith(2679)
<_ReDRuM_> if you value your freedom - don't copy blade, grab a blade and rape a kid
<whiskers> this is very serious stuff.....and all these people should be paying attention
<_ReDRuM_> yes sick, but if thats true then so is that
<_ReDRuM_> it nicely highlights how rediculous it is
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, you are trying to make light of very very serious stuff
<_ReDRuM_> you think im making light of it? i think YOU are not understanding how serious it is. it's mortally serious if you get longer in jail for pirating a dvd than raping children it shows absolute corruption and a corporate run government with no respect for the people of the nation
<_ReDRuM_> it's disgusting
<_ReDRuM_> i feel like killing lawyers
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, that is right....look how the Corporations are raping the children and don't even get any laws passed against them
<_ReDRuM_> but i won't ill come up with a better plan for attack.
<_ReDRuM_> i wish colin quoted his sources
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, i mean really...how many children can afford a $5000 copy of Cold Fusion......they are totally being raped by the Corporations
<_ReDRuM_> hey dont need a $5000 copy of cold fusion
<_ReDRuM_> i dont have any pirate software on my computer
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, many children have to turn to prostitution just to be able to get $5000 for Cold Fusion
<_ReDRuM_> doesnt do me any harm
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: ... waffle.
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't know any whores who said "oh yeh i started in the game 10 years ago to buy cold fusion"
<brazmetal> does somenone here have the microphone working?
<whiskers> brazmetal, i think i do...it seems to be working with a skype test
<brazmetal> man
<whiskers> kkathman and I were testing some software designed to pierce this non-routable IP crap
<brazmetal> i can't get it working
<whiskers> brazmetal, well be more specific ....why can't you get it working...what have you tried?
<brazmetal> whiskers, I think every thin I could... the sound works properly, but I cant capture anything with the microphone... 
<whiskers> brazmetal, are you running gnome or kde
<brazmetal> the settings in Kmix are Ok...
<brazmetal> KDE...
<whiskers> brazmetal, do you have it plugged into the right jack and is it unmuted
<brazmetal> brazmetal,  yes it's in the mic jack... how do I know if it's unmuted? (if it's in kmix, it's already unmuted)
<whiskers> brazmetal, well why dont you start with alsa mixer...are you using alsa drivers or oss drivers
<whiskers> brazmetal, well answer...which driver set did you choose to use and what hardware do you have
<whiskers> brazmetal, how can we help you if you don't answer
<brazmetal> sorry
<brazmetal> I was checking something
<brazmetal> whiskers,  i have already tried alsamixer... the settings are the same as Kmix
<whiskers> brazmetal, in alsa mixer did you unmute the microphone jack and raise the gain of the input
<brazmetal> whiskers,  the driver is snd-via82xx... the sound is an Via8235 codec VT1616
<whiskers> brazmetal, oh...ok...well i never could get a via to work...so you better find help from someone else
<brazmetal> the mic is unmuted... and the 20db gaim is enabled..
<whiskers> brazmetal, ok...good but i never could get the via chip to work...i sold it and got rid of it
<whiskers> brazmetal, maybe when via learns how to write good drivers....we can look again
<brazmetal> ehehhee
<whiskers> brazmetal, if you can't get the via to work...don't feel alone...but you can always add a good sound card to the mobo and disable the via chip
<brazmetal> ehehe man
<brazmetal> but for the other things...
<brazmetal> the sound is ok...
<brazmetal> the problem is just the microphone issue
<whiskers> brazmetal, well i never could get much sound from that chip  at all....like i say ...try and then go buy a good sound card...if nothing else
<abinadid> anybody running xlink kai ???? this is me again
<whiskers> brazmetal, i think there is a Linux Hardware Guide somewhere on the internet that may help you
<whiskers> brazmetal, they try to keep track of who is writing good drivers and who isn't
<whiskers> brazmetal, well i see 24,000,000 articles for google of Linux Hardware Guide...so you have plenty to read
<brazmetal> ehheehehehe,
<whiskers> brazmetal, until such time as via decides to write a good driver...well you might plop in a good sound card...you can remove it when and if via makes a good driver
<whiskers> brazmetal, but you should go read the 24,000,000 articles first....then ask for help
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<whiskers> kkathman, hey guy ....we did it...next when you get back to the linux machine lets try out gaim
<kkathman> whiskers yeah that was terrific...I will give you a call when I get in on Sunday :)
<kkathman> whiskers or touch base with you here
<whiskers> kkathman, ok that will be fine...but at least we have a couple of solutions today
<kkathman> whiskers yep thats a good thing!
<bubbaonlinux> hey anyone here really good with ubuntu and or linux and willing to help me figure out a sound issue? i have yet to figure out why on all the other computer i have installed kubuntu on the master slider in kmixer actually controls the volume but on this laptop of mine master doesn't do diddly
<bubbaonlinux> pcm/headphone/master mono are the only things that effect sound.
<kkathman> bubbaonlinux I assume you are installing the same version and same packages et al :)
<bubbaonlinux> yes
<bubbaonlinux> kubuntu 5.04 i just installed on a hewitt packard for my aunt
<bubbaonlinux> and works fine
<bubbaonlinux> always had the issue with the slider on here even in gnome
<kkathman> bubbaonlinux are you getting any sound?
<bubbaonlinux> yeah sound is fine
<bubbaonlinux> if i use the sliders i mentioned
<kkathman> bubbaonlinux so its just the kmix
<bubbaonlinux> well i'm gonna have to say no
<bubbaonlinux> for this reason
<bubbaonlinux> gnome when i was using it i had to change the slider on there to pcm instead of the default of master
<bubbaonlinux> for it to control sound
<bubbaonlinux> and alsamixer in shell the master doesn't work
<bubbaonlinux> only master mono/pcm/headphone effect sound
<bubbaonlinux> i can put master at 0 or at 100 makes no difference
<kkathman> bubbaonlinux hmmm...thats odd
<bubbaonlinux> i filed a bug report about it long time back
<bubbaonlinux> but i guess it got pushed to the side
<bubbaonlinux> cause noone ever really resolved it 
<kkathman> bubbaonlinux yeah I dunno...I havent had anything like that happen
<bubbaonlinux> let me see if i can find the bug report
<kkathman> bubbaonlinux wish I could help more :(
<bubbaonlinux> its fine no big deal
<bubbaonlinux> at least you didn't tell me to use google
<bubbaonlinux> or read the man
<kkathman> bubbaonlinux let me check one resource...one sec
<bubbaonlinux> ok
<bubbaonlinux> i can show you the bug if you would like
<bubbaonlinux> let me fire up bugzilla
<kkathman> bubbaonlinux check this thread out...maybe it might give you some ideas...or maybe it will get you links to other areas
<kkathman> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-33571.html
<bubbaonlinux> olk let me look
<bubbaonlinux> aumix let me see what i have that mapped to
<bubbaonlinux> now aumix runs pcm
<bubbaonlinux> and sound works
<bubbaonlinux> cause i have it mapped to pcm
<kkathman> ahh ok...thought that might give you some help
<kkathman> Linux Forums is a great place to get answers for very technical questions...I just thought they might have something
<bubbaonlinux> nah man its good
<bubbaonlinux> i have looked around myself actually
<bubbaonlinux> for a while now
<bubbaonlinux> only reason i even care is i don't like loading a website and getting blasted by sound thinking its down low
<brazmetal> hey, I have a problema with amarok... the songs are always cracking (like vinyl) and lots of gaps.... But there's no problem with the sound, the other players work perfectly
<kkathman> yeah I can understand that bubbaonlinux
<whiskers> wow...this guy really tells it like it is..
<whiskers> Great. Someone sneaks out Star Wars episode III and spoils all the secrets, they get 3 years of prison time along side the pedophiles, murderers, drug pushers, drug users, con artists (wait, scratch that... so far CEOs seem to be escaping prison terms unless someone wants to make an example of you), many of whom will have a shorter "first-offence" prison term.
<whiskers> Clearly in the grand scheme of things 3 years og good ol' pound-me-in-the-ass prison sounds like the perfect punishment for letting everyone know that The Revenge of the Sith sucked ass and saving them from throwing away their money.
<whiskers> highlight  the ....so far
<kkathman> whiskers LOL :)
<whiskers> kkathman, these slashdotters are very upfront about the seriousness of these issues
<kkathman> yeah :)
<smouche> I don't know, whiskers.  I had the misfortune to be standing in line for tickets to The Empire Strikes Back, decades ago! - and there was a loudmouth girl in line ahead of me...
<smouche> and she said to her friends,
<smouche> "I can't believe Darth Vader is Luke's father!"
<smouche> (she'd seen it before.  I hadn't)
<smouche> I think prison time would not be inappropriate in that case.
<smouche> How y'all doing, btw?
<kkathman> smouche!! hey man :)
<smouche> how are, kkathman?
<kkathman> good good, smouche...about 1500 miles away from home tho
<smouche> and where are you -- I saw something about you being 1000 miles from home?
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> smouche - yep Im in Los Angeles
<smouche> rats, thought you might be in the northeast!
<smouche> we could do lunch
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> smouche nope...maybe someday :)
<kkathman> I did use skype for the first time today and man its kewl
<smouche> like LA?  I've never been out there
<kkathman> nah I dont like LA much, but the food is good
<smouche> skype works well?  does it integrate into your im client?
<kkathman> smouche well Im on my windoze laptop right now, and its separate from the IM client, but does have internet telephony, IM and file transfer all in one
<smouche> cool.
<smouche> secure?
<kkathman> smouche: yeah I met whiskers through it today...found out he and I are nearly neighbors :)
<smouche> I'll try it, I think.  Most of my time is spent lately slogging through man pages.
<smouche> I freakin' hate man pages.
<kkathman> smouche yeah, my patience wears thin when I have to read man pages :)
<smouche> all the time I've put into learning this stuff, I could have learned German or something...
<smouche> hmmm - you know, that's an idea -- maybe I should download the man pages in, I don't know, Italian or something
<smouche> kill two birds with one stone
<smouche> kkathman, was skype straightforward to install?  
<whiskers> smouche, after you get to the end of the infinitely long and complex man pages then you can begin on the next infinity of HOWTO pages
<smouche> lol; i'm in an infinite loop of man info   info man  man man man man man info man...
<membreya> im in an infinite loop of hating nvidia
<smouche> there must be a decent stand-alone man reader, with nice hyperlinking, to replace that dinosaur of a pager--
<brazmetal> Does someone here stream audio via shoutcast?
<smouche> 'course, I could use the kde help version, I keep forgetting that...
<membreya> smouche: konq :P
<smouche> brazmetal, you might try in #icecast.  I don't think there's any activity with #shoutcast.
<smouche> membreya -- uh, dumb ass question, I guess -- you mean I can browse man pages with konq? -- uh, where do I point the browser?
<membreya> click on your K menu, go to help, then go to search
<smouche> god i'm an idiot, that didn't occur to me
<whiskers> smouche, and wait till you find out there is man 1 something and man 3 of similar topic and man 8 of same stuff
<smouche> membreya, the search thing in help wants to build an index, and it's telling me my application manuals are "missing"
<membreya> smouche: you need to build search index :)
<membreya> make sure you have htdig and htmerge installed :)
<smouche> <groan> whiskers, I noticed that...
<whiskers> smouche, and the worse thing is that man 1 something is different than man 8 samething
<smouche> membreya, I thought windows search was annoying... ;-)
<membreya> *shrug* don't use it :P
<membreya> go back to your man :P
<membreya> no pun intended
<smouche> INDEXDIR: /home/bc/.kde/share/apps/khelpcenter/index/
<smouche> FINDCMD: find /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/ -name index.docbook
<smouche> Creating index for 'kde_application_manuals'
<smouche> htdig failed
<smouche> what's htdig?
<membreya> just download it
<membreya> sudo apt-get install htdig
<membreya> from man htdig : htdig - retrieve HTML documents for ht://Dig search engine
<smouche> hunh?
<smouche> ok
<whiskers> now this is an interesting but different take on the subject:
<whiskers> I do agree with a previous poster that we should do away with copyright laws, but for different reasons entirely. The individuals or groups that currently hold copyrights should be responsible for enforcing their intellectual property privately (for example, licensing agreements, terms of use, etc., all of which it could enforce via civil court or private arbitration), rather than fostering a rampant and parasitical bureaucrac
<whiskers> y. If you put a license agreement on the media you distribute, and the purchaser then violates that agreement, they are liable for resulting damages. It's just another example of another unnecessary function being performed by the state at the expense of the liberty of the victims (taxpayers).
<whiskers> ...he sees a ....rampant and parasitical beaurocracy
<smouche> membreya, thanks -- anyway, KDE help is much nicer to use than reading from a terminal!
<smouche> Now what the hell is "Scrollkeeper" ????
<whiskers> smouche, back in my day we had groff to read the pages with
<membreya> all beaurocracys are parasitic
<smouche> many parasites are useful and necessary; or rather, many "parasites" are actually symbiotes.
<membreya> ScrollKeeper - An open document cataloging and metadata management sys
<membreya>        tem.
<membreya> :P
<smouche> oh, as in Open Doc format?
<membreya> *shrug*
<membreya> man scrollkeeper :)
* smouche dismembers membreya
<membreya> haha
<smouche> jesus, scrollkeeper on here is just a pile of broken links!
<whiskers> this person seems the most honest of them all:
<whiskers>  All polititions pander like the scum they are (Score:2)
<whiskers> by DigiShaman (671371) on Wednesday April 20, @03:40PM (#12295337)
<whiskers> (http://www.contoso.com/)
<whiskers> Democrat, Republican..what the fuck is the difference anymore other then issues on morality.
<whiskers> Both parties pander to industry and contributions.
<whiskers> Fuck em both
<smouche> so run for office, whiskers.
<smouche> heh heh
<whiskers> smouche, not me...i aint' getting into that shit
<membreya> voting..it's a matter of choosing between different classes of idiot
<whiskers> but that guy said....Fuck them both
<smouche> well, then it's easy to prove yourself right.  
<\sh> morning gentlemen
<smouche> I can't understand why scrollkeeper has all these links to documentation that doesn't exist on my -- oh
<membreya> user error smouche ? :P
<smouche> I see -- i suppose, since I apt-getted prog's, but skipped their doc files, the prog's may have synched their help to scrollkeeper anyway...
<membreya> hiya \sh 
<smouche> hence "broken" links
<\sh> well, jriddel is such a nice persons...brings kde to the aussies ,)
<membreya> bandwidth brings me KDE
<smouche> it's all user error, membreya.
<membreya> user error: replace user
<smouche> as in, "use a damned pencil, a typewriter, and a telephone" and stop farting around with computers!"
<smouche> are the ls commands and the dir commands just different names for the same thing?  for some reason ls is printing color, that's the only difference I see.
<membreya> dir also puts the \'s in on LFNs
<membreya> or moreso file names with spaces
<smouche> ah,  
<smouche> thank you membreya
<membreya> :P
<membreya> friggin nvidia...DIEEEEEEEEEEEEe
<smouche> now what I can't figure out is why, the first time I used ls, it showed the directory's contents nicely laid out in two columns,
<smouche> but now, only in one column
<smouche> weird
<membreya> smouche: by the way, ls is only in colour because of an alias
<membreya> dir --color=auto does the same
<smouche> checking ls --help  it tells me color is off by default -- but I've got color ...
<membreya> smouche type alias
<smouche> "because of an alias"  -- membreya, ?
<smouche> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<membreya> :)
<smouche> how did that alias get set?
<smouche> hell, I don't even know what -- I know, -- "man alias"!
<membreya> edit your .bashrc
<smouche> lol, no manual entry for alias
<smouche> hot pink for mp3, not bad...
* smouche is beginning to realize the implications of some of this stuff
<smouche> very cool, membreya, thanks for the tips!  
<membreya> :D
<smouche> jesus, I really should be able to get more than 45 minutes out of a laptop battery
<membreya> ps, if you want to get the ls to display in more than one column, maximise your konsole
<smouche> membreya, I tried that -- doesn't work
<membreya> does too :P
<membreya> but then again, I'm running 1152x864
<smouche> oh yeah.
<smouche> heh heh
<membreya> or else ls --width=110 or whatever
<membreya> but then its hard to read
<smouche> I was full-screening it, instead of maximizing it, that's why
<membreya> lol
<smouche> funny that when I unmaximize, it keeps the 2 columns, I like that
<smouche> membreya, speaking of full-screen -- 
<smouche> I got tired of hiding and unhiding my kicker panels, so I made a launcher to kill the kicker
<smouche> and another on, with an icon on the desktop, to start kicker again
<smouche> works great when I want to reduce distractions, or get more screen space
<smouche> but I'm wondering, am I traumatizing the system if I frequently kill and restart the kicker?
<smouche> the cursor locks for a while, but everything seems to recover alright...
<smouche> hah hah, my battery is now officially 0% charged... and has been for a while now...
<smouche> useless battery meter!
<whiskers> smouche, well don't feel bad...i am trying to look at the temperature readout of the processor in gkrellm....and it is barely readable
<whiskers> smouche, all that work for i2c and lm-sensors...and you can't barely read gkrellm
<smouche> hell, I can't even pronounce it.
<whiskers> here is another honest slashdotter trying to say something:
<whiskers> Hatch and Feinstein are both evil control freaks. To me to proves the system is broken with both the Democrats and Republicans. They both suck.
<whiskers> he...he...control freaks
<whiskers> there is some agreement ...the slashdotter trurl says:
<whiskers>  Re:perhaps you mean sugardaddies (Score:1)
<whiskers> by trurl7 (663880) on Wednesday April 20, @05:19PM (#12296583)
<whiskers> Good call - political bitches and political pimps.
<whiskers> This underscores the fundamental point here - constituents are the people that a senator is supposed to be responsible to. That she is from a state which hosts rich media conglomerates who, perhaps "lobby" her, or help "finance" her campaign makes them a source of influence which explains her voting patterns, and makes her a political prostitute.
<whiskers> the topic is highlighted as SUGARDADDIES
<smouche> "political prostitute" ?  google:  tautology
<whiskers> smouche, that is humourous...tautology
<whiskers> you can see many people making up their minds about this serious issue....drago says:
<whiskers>  Well, shit. (Score:5, Interesting)
<whiskers> by Grendel Drago (41496) on Wednesday April 20, @03:22PM (#12295040)
<whiskers> (http://grendel.dyndns.org/)
<whiskers> That's it, I'm going to go shoplift, commit massive fraud against individuals, and torture cute things in full view of the public, because none of that is nearly as bad as filesharing. After all, it only hurts people, not corporations.
<whiskers> John Rowland [wikipedia.org]  defrauded the state of Connecticut, and will be serving a measly single fucking year for it. Pimply-faced teenagers will spend more time being rectally plundered by delinquents named "Li'l Dawg" than our esteemed public servant will for racketeering, conspiract, et al.
<whiskers> ARGH!
<whiskers> --grendel drago
<whiskers> well shit.
<whiskers> he he he....Li'L Dawg
<smouche> "rectally plundered"  heh.  Catchy, that.
<whiskers> smouche, yes similar to the other slashdotters' understanding earlier about federal pound-me-in-the-ass prisons
<smouche> on that inspiring theme, I will say goodnight. 
<smouche> have a good one whiskers, membreya ...
<whiskers> this is important about how the US citizens are being deprived of even the right to vote:
<whiskers>     Prisons are the next 'big business'. More and more tax dollars are going to be diverted into this industry. The more over-crowding, the better, (in the eyes of the politicos).
<whiskers> I firmly believe that prisoners should have the right to vote, and that the various state laws preventing them from voting is a big mistake. I figure that allowing prisoners to vote provides a valuable negative feedback against bad laws, since 1) in a healthy society where the laws accomodate most of the population, voting by prisoners won't have a significant effect on voting outcomes, and 2) if the lawmakers are passing so m
<whiskers> any laws that a significant portion of your population ends up in jail, then their influence should provide valuable negative feedback against the responsible lawmakers to get the system back on track.
<RatDude> hi ppl im having problams connecting to the net thro a betwork? i have a ip and a dns
<RatDude> networt*
<whiskers> finally we have a note from the US government itself on this issue:
<whiskers> We have begun the process of outsourcing your freedom! The stormtroopers will be by shortly to collect any remaining freedoms, so we can send them to a foreign country where it will be cheaper to maintain them. In the meantime, sit tight, don't go anywhere, and please refrain from speaking with other citizens or posting to the Interweb with those blog thingies. Don't like it? Maybe you should have spoken up before the process 
<whiskers> began, like they did in India. Have a nice day.
<whiskers> Thanks,
<whiskers> The Government
<imo> hi all
<whiskers> it is important that the government also be allowed to speak on this issue
<whiskers> at least we are clear about what the government says.
* stelt needs cdrdao, or actually K3b needs it
<verden01> Hi
<malte> is it possible to change DPI in kde?
<membreya> malte: what dpi are you referring to ?
<membreya> the size of the fonts?
<membreya> or the size of the screen res?
<membreya> stelt: so install it
<membreya> stelt: sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<\sh> this is a bug...well. i have to file it in malone ,)
<buz> which one do you guys prefer, unison or rsync?
<membreya> the only one i use is rsync buz to mirror my linux to a seperate partition
<buz> that's mostly what i want to use either of them as well
<buz> on servers i use rsync
<buz> mhh unison seems to work quite nicely
<buz> and got a guy
<malte> membreya, size of fonts, i think :)
<buz> then again, scripting rsync is simple 
<buz> and i dont need two way sync so i think i'll stick to rsync
<\sh> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/457
<membreya> malte: click on your K menu, go to control centre, appearance and themes, fonts
<membreya> buz: my script is easy sudo rsync -auv --progress --exclude "media/" --exclude "sys/" --exclude "proc/" / /media/downloads/Linux
<buz> i only backup home right now
<membreya> i mirror my entire install :P
<membreya> only takes about 3 or 4 mins
<membreya> and i cron it to run at 3am
<buz> I SHOULD have done that before going to  breezy
<membreya> lol
<membreya> breezy is giving me some oddball errors at boot now
<buz> mhh yeah
<buz> something about keymaps not being there
<buz> fun ensues
<membreya> mapping of eth0 not being reliable and keymap
<buz> yeah
<buz> anyway when i get my new machine i'll stick a fresh hoary on it
<buz> i think i can copy over /etc and /home and be mostly where i am now right
<membreya> where's the fun in not getting a daily update :P
<buz> yeah true
<buz> but at least it works (for the most part i don't think they fixed kaffeine)
<membreya> nope, kaffeine is still up the whazoo
<buz> and there's still no security updates for firefox and thunderbird
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<membreya> i just wish they would fix https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7183
<membreya> i use konqueror and kmail :P
<buz> got an ati card ;-)
<membreya> my ubuntu mailing list has just passed 7k messages wooooo :D
<membreya> damn you!
<buz> well i dont get to use composite
<buz> next machine will be nvidia thats for sure
<membreya> what CPU?
<Choubaka> Anyone here managed to make vesafb-tng work with the newest nvidia drivers?
<membreya> don't even know what that is :|
<Choubaka> it's a new and improved version of vesafb
<Choubaka> I tried using it with splashy
<Choubaka> but it didn't quite work
<buz> amd winchester 3000
<buz> or venice if it ever gets released
<membreya> i only have amd64 3200 
<buz> well they're both athlon64
<buz> just the 90nm variety (uses a lot less power so easier to cool -> more silence)
<membreya> mine's not s939 ...nobody told me that would be their roadmap
<buz> thats true
<buz> i still wrestle with a good board
<buz> i want pci express but no fan
<buz> that doesn't seem to exist in switzerland
<buz> there are a few boards like that but none is available here
<membreya> lol, I don't believe in silence
<membreya> my CPU Fan > http://www.digital-daily.com/cooling/gigabyte-3d-cooler/
<buz> i won't use a cpu fan AT ALL
<membreya> funky :D
<buz> my future cpu cooler: http://www.scythe.co.jp/en/cooler/ncu2005.htm
<membreya> aha it weights almost 1/2 a kg :D
<buz> more i think
<membreya> you don't need ANY air circulation?
<buz> possibly http://thermaltake.com/coolers/4in1heatpipe/cl-p0071SonicTower/cl-p0071.htm
<buz> well the psu is right above it
<membreya> no no ..445 grams
<buz> that's good enough
<buz> ah i thought it was more like 650 but the thermaltake is that high
<membreya> thermaltake looks awesome :)
<buz> i'll see about using 1 fan in the system if i can
<buz> well i have my doubts about it
<buz> the fins are too close
<membreya> but i love my 3d cooler, it has big bright blue LEDs..matches the rest of my case
<membreya> my case lights my entire room
<membreya> :P
<buz> mhh i dont care for looks
<buz> only for silence ;-)
<membreya> my case has a window, I have to care about looks
<membreya> :P
<membreya> my case: http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15001
<buz> i got the slk3700 cheap but well built
<membreya> got the what now? :P
<] BreliC[> anyone else have problems with the Kubuntu updates?
<] BreliC[> the kde-libs gave me an error
<] BreliC[> saying it a file it was overwriting was also in knetworkconf
<] BreliC[> here's the error i get when trying to install kdelibs-data: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6a7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<] BreliC[> anyone else experience this?
<] BreliC[> kde-desktop was installed after I installed Ubuntu... and this was an update
<TayloR> hmm.. to run a .run file dont i simply use './filenamehere' ?
<TayloR> ah wait, nvm, figured it out
<AndreH> hi, I found an update for kde today and want to do a apt-get dist-upgrade, but I get an error when kdelibs-data is unpacked saying that /usr/share/icons/default.kde cannot be replaced because it is in the package knetworkconf
<buz> are you using breezy?
<jude> hi
<AndreH> no, hoary
<buz> mhh you sure there's an upgrade for that?
<AndreH> yes, but this update must be only a few hours old
<AndreH> because yesterday no update was available
<] BreliC[> AndreH, I just had the same problem
<] BreliC[> it's the update for kdelibs-data
<] BreliC[> glad it's not just me.. though it's kind of silly that an update is broken like that
<AndreH> yeah there seem to be others that have the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25294.html
<jude> in what way is it broken? I missed the start of the discussion...
<AndreH> but no answer :(
<buz> if you're sure if you want to install it:
<buz> apt-get -o "DPkg::Options::=--force-overwrite" dist-upgrade
<buz> but don't complain if it doesnt work after wards
<AndreH> ok, I'll try that
<AndreH> btw: is there any changelog available where I can see what has been changed in this kde update?
<AndreH> anyway the update worked now
<jude> can anyone help me with a problem compiling qt apps?
<hussam> is there something wrong with http://backports.ubuntuforums.org?
<hussam> when I do apt-get
<hussam> I get a Ign http://backports.ubuntuforums.org on them all
<hussam> anybody here?
<jude> yeah, me, but I can't help you
<yahalom> anyone having issues with the kdelibs-data ?
<duress> yeah
<duress> but i managed to fix it
<duress> :P
<yahalom> duress: how?
<duress> sec
<yahalom> duress: k
<duress> uress@ravenous:~$ sudo su -
<duress> Password:
<duress> root@ravenous:~ # cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<duress> root@ravenous:/var/cache/apt/archives # dpkg --force-overwrite -i kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<duress> that will take care of the error msg
<hussam> is there something wrong with http://backports.ubuntuforums.org?
<hussam> when I do apt-get
<hussam> I get a Ign http://backports.ubuntuforums.org on them all
<AndreH> duress: after this update, did you also have to reconfigure kde?
<duress> yeah
<yahalom> duress: thanx man
<duress> in my home dir i moved .kde to .kdeold
<duress> cause the old setup was fucked
<duress> heh
<Chameleon22> what package do i need to get all the extra keys working on logitech multimedia keyboard 
<yahalom> duress: 1 correction the -i comes b4 the overwrite
<duress> yahalom, it shouldnt matter
<yahalom> duress: it did for me. still got the error.
<duress> ahh
<duress> oh well
<yahalom> duress: so now i rename .kde to .kdeold?
<duress> yeah and restart
<hussam> does anybody use  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ?
<yahalom> duress: its a directory right?
<hussam> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org  doesn't work for me
<duress> yes
<buz> LOL
<buz> backports ubuntu moves to freebsd
<buz> quite telling, isnt it
<duress> how so?
<duress> ubuntu is a nice desktop os
<duress> :)
<buz> i know
<buz> but it kinda means: shiny we are, stable not so much
<duress> cant have everything
<buz> but it's a wise
<buz> choice
* buz administratest 5 freebsd boxen
<buz> easily the best server os there is
<hussam> buz: what do you mean "backports ubuntu moves to freebsd" ?
<duress> the server they are using to host the site is freebsd
<yahalom> duress: i have .kde twice rename both?
<Chameleon22> what package do i need to get all the extra keys working on logitech multimedia keyboard 
<duress> you cant have it twice in the same dir
<yahalom> duress: but i do
<hussam> do you know why I get "Ign http://backports.ubuntuforums.org " I can't seem to connect to it
<duress> heh
<duress> fine rename it and restart
<yahalom> duress: oh crap i have everything twice lol
<duress> eh?
<yahalom> duress: once in a while everything i have, konqueror shows double
<yahalom> duress: 2 documes, 2 downloads, etc
<duress> odd
<duress> what exactly are you using to view your directory structure?
<yahalom> duress: yeah indeed
<yahalom> duress: konqueror
<duress> the console?
<duress> oh few
<duress> open up konsole and use that
<duress> heh
<yahalom> duress: i'm supposed to do cp ./kde ./kdeold right?
<yahalom> cos it wont let me, says omitting dir
<duress> mv .kde .kdeold
<yahalom> duress: oh duh thanx
<yahalom> duress: restart x or the whole cpu?
<duress> x should do
<yahalom> hussam: u found the app? i could use that too
<yahalom> duress: thanx man
<duress> np
<yahalom> duress: u know of such an app which enables all the keys?
<yahalom> duress: i have an a4 tech
<duress> nope
<duress> sorry
<duress> google is your friend ;)
<yahalom> duress: np...yeah ;
<jude> yahalom: you can always do it manually with xev and xmodmap
<yahalom> )
<jude> I have no idea about packages to do it though
<yahalom> jude: just apt-get xmodap and xev?
<yahalom> jude: ok get u, where do i access xmodmap?
<yahalom> jude: new to kde
<jude> if they aren't installed - but that won't fix it, it'll just give you the tools to do it yourself...
<jude> in a console try typing xev
<yahalom> jude: unable to open display
<yahalom> jude: do i need gdm?
<jude> shouldn't do
<jude> did you try xev as sudo?
<yahalom> jude: root
<jude> run it as your user
<jude> doesn't need root
<yahalom> nice
<yahalom> no clue what that box is, where can i read on it?
<jude> what it does is open a small window, and then the shell will reflect the codes for each key/button you press
<jude> ie if the xev window is focussed, the shell you ran it from with show the codes for keypresses
<yahalom> jude: ok i c that
<yahalom> jude: so how do i use that info?
<jude> to get the odd keys to work you need to note all their keycodes
<jude> that's where xmodmap comes in :)
<jude> try having a read of "man xmodmap" in a shell
<yahalom> jude: thanx man ;)
<jude> 's a pleasure d00d :)
<jude> you are most likely to end up with a shell script in ~/.kde/Autostart that enables the custom shit - you'll have to write it, but it's simple enough
<jude> yahalom: you could also look at http://www.eglug.org/node/790 for another way of doing it
<yahalom> jude: i read it all, but didnt understand it completely
<jude> can you collect the codes for all your odd buttons?
<yahalom> jude: yeah i think so. i press them and it give me the code, so yes
<jude> put those into a file in your home directory called .xmodmap - in the format shown at the top
<yahalom> jude: what format shown at the top?
<yahalom> jude: top of what?
<jude> tat page I linked you
<jude> keycode 111 = XF86Excel
<jude> don't worry yet about what goes after the = sign#
<jude> to start with you need a list of codes to remap
<yahalom> jude: ah sorry missed it. got it. so the file needs to be ./xmodmap with the dash??
<jude> the filename is .xmodmap
<jude> and it lives in your home dir
<yahalom> jude: yeah done that
<jude> all the codes?
<yahalom> jude: now just copy the whole thing i get from pressing the key?
<jude> no - for each press you need to look for the keycode it generates - sorry, this is the manual method - I don't know of an auto one
<skaman> hi everybody!
<yahalom> jude: ok so lets seee...
<yahalom> jude: keycode 234 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol)
<jude> thats the beast
<yahalom> jude that part, or just keycode 234?
<jude> add "keycode 234 = " to your file - worry about the bit after the = later - just collect all the codes you need
<jude> then you will have a list of all the keys you want to activate IYSWIM
<yahalom> jude: ok i got that part, np. so now keycode 234= ?
<yahalom> jude:its a back button so i want it to go back in my browser, how?
<jude> what do you want it to do?
<jude> ah right :)
<jude> hang on a sec then...
<yahalom> jude: thanx man
<jude> keycode 234 = XF86Back
<jude> the list of possible commands is in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XKeysymDB
<yahalom> jude: thanx man
<jude> you are welcome
<jude> added that to your file?
<yahalom> jude: do i add the name or number?
<jude> add the line exactly as i pasted it above - it's that simple :)
<jude> keycode 234 = XF86Back
<jude> then save the file
<jude> with just that line in for now
<jude> yahalom: done?
<yahalom> jude: one sec
<jude> k
<yahalom> jude: ok
<yahalom> jude: now save it
<yahalom> jude: and type xmomap /.xmodmap ?
<jude> save it yeah, then in a shell type "xmodmap ~/.xmodmap"
<jude> spot on :)
<jude> if all has gone well, that'll let you test your newly-programmed key
<yahalom> jude: nice!
<yahalom> jude: thats so cool man.
<jude> did it work then? :)
<yahalom> jude: yeah
<yahalom> jude: so i need to use all the XF86?
<jude> just need to do all the others then :)
<yahalom> jude: like XF86FORWARD ?
<jude> yeah, stick to the keycodes in that list
<jude> but note they are probably case-sensitive
<yahalom> jude: how do i make it do this automatically everytime the system starts up?
<jude> the last step is to get it modifying the keycodes every time you start kde
<jude> hehe
<jude> start an empty text file
<yahalom> jude: like the way i started xmodmap
<yahalom> ?
<jude> yup
<yahalom> jude: ok, what shoudl i cal it?
<jude> ~/.kde/Autostart/fix-keys
<jude> in it you need to put 2 lines...
<yahalom> jude: ok
<jude> line 1: #!/bin/sh
<jude> line 2: xmodmap ~/.xmodmap
<jude> don't incluse the "line 1:" stuff :)
<yahalom> jude: thats it?
<jude> yup
<jude> anything in that dir gets run when you start kde - job done
<eckhart> hi
<jude> then just keep adding the extra keys to ~/.xmodmap
<eckhart> is kdelibs-data broken?
* jude takes a bow :)
* yahalom impressed
<yahalom> jude: nice man. did u write a howto? many ppl have such keyboard nowadays
<jude> yahalom: and when you are done, save the 2 files you have made on a cd or something - save you having to do it again - that should work on all linux distros
<yahalom> jude: will do man, thanx
<jude> write a howto? no, but it's an idea i suppose...
<eckhart> because in kynaptic, it always says "fix broken packages first"
<jude> eckhart: there has been some discussion in here about it
<leni> hi all, I am having problems with my printer. I installed warty from cd and updated it to hoary. 
<yahalom> jude: seriously
<eckhart> ah, ok
<yahalom> leni: autodetection probs?
<leni> I installed the printer, but it began to "sleep" and will not print
* yahalom clueless
<leni> yahalom: i installed it manually with the gnome tool 
<jude> he's gone m8
<leni> currently i am trying it with the kde-tools, but I can't enter the system administration mode
<Quinn_Storm> leni: you do know that entering admin mode requires your user pw not the root pw right? (ubuntu patched kdesu)
<leni> i can enter my passwd but nothing changes
<leni> Quinn_Storm: yes I know about the sudo stuff
<Quinn_Storm> leni: ok, just checking, b/c until recently it still said "enter the root pw"
<leni> it's strange. I gave in my password but nothing is changing. I am still in the user mode
<jude> if that is in kcontrol, I have the same problem - can't get admin mode
<leni> jude: yes it is.
<leni> is there already an open bug report?
<Quinn_Storm> are you using the latest hoary?
<leni> yes, no upgradeable packages
<jude> leni: try http://localhost:631/
<jude> thats the cups admin
<leni> jude: I already tried that. But I can't loggin. Tried it with my username and passwd and with root and my userpasswd. No success.
<jude> ah
<jude> then I am at the limit of my usefulness for you, sorry - i did mine that way and it worked :/
<leni> could you loggin with root and userpasswd or with username + passwd?
<hussam> I'm having a problem with kaffeine. it crashes when I click "open" if I already have a file open. in other words, if crashes on second open. anybody else sees this?
<jude> leni: all I did was install, and it didn't ask for one
<leni> jude: strange
<jude> sorry
<jude> I don't know much about printers
<duress> leni download and install http://homepage.ntlworld.com/fowlerc/kaffeine_0.6-1_i386.deb
<duress> err
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: are u here ?
<duress> sorry not leni
<duress> hussam
<leni> jude: yes, that's my problem, too. I always avoided it to have one ;)
<hussam> duress: thanks, I'll download it now :)
<duress> np
<jude> can anyone help me with a problem compiling qt apps? I'm getting frustrated here :/
<hussam> are there any usefull deb repositories other than mentioned here http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
* leni will try it tomorrow.
<leni> bye
<GameCat> bye
<GameCat> well that worked
<GameCat> I have registered my nick now - jude was taken
<] BreliC[> anyone here have a problem with the Kubuntu update in kdelibs-data?
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: are u here ?
<KaiL> ] BreliC[: what has changed?
<incubii> depends, what repositories you usin
<] BreliC[> KaiL, not sure what has changed, but it errors out on installing kdelibs-data, saying that there the package also exists in knetworkconf
<] BreliC[> i can paste the exact error, hang on
<KaiL> oh
<KaiL> well see soon then...
<KaiL> will see
<duress> duress@ravenous:~$ sudo su -
<duress> Password:
<duress> root@ravenous:~ # cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<duress> root@ravenous:/var/cache/apt/archives # dpkg -i --force-overwrite kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<duress> ] BreliC[, that will fix your problem
<KaiL> ah, yes
<] BreliC[> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6a7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<KaiL> tries to overwrite /usr/share/icons/default.kde from knetworkconf..
<] BreliC[> duress, it won't cause any stability issues?
<duress> its working fine for me
<] BreliC[> heh, ok
<duress> i did have to rename .kde to .kdeold
<] BreliC[> i never use kde anyway, just have it installed for certain apps that i like
<duress> from my home dir
<duress> ahh
<KaiL> ] BreliC[: it's just a folder
<KaiL> duno, why apt cries
<] BreliC[> ok
<] BreliC[> will try that
<] BreliC[> thanks
<duress> np
<] BreliC[> so i have to rename the .kde folder after the update?  or before?
<duress> doesnt matter
<KaiL> just do the --force-overwrite and nothing else
<duress> if you dont use the kde desktop you wont need to do the folder rename
<KaiL> duress: do the 2 folders have different permissions?
<duress> the .kde folder?
<KaiL> yes
<duress> let me check
<KaiL> I thought, folders get silently overwritten, if they exist
<duress> same permissions
<KaiL> strange
<duress> i had issues with the taskbar in kde after the upgrade so i just renamed .kde to .kdeold and the kde setup ran again
<segfault2k> hi
<yahalom> how do i totally remove kubuntu. i screwed it up and want a fresh installation. but everytime i apt-get it again it gives me my previous screwed up settings
<yahalom> i've removed everything kde related in synaptic
<GameCat> yahalom: what did you do?
<GameCat> ah right
<GameCat> whoops :)
<Quinn_Storm> yahalom: you have to --purge everything not just remove...not sure how in synaptic
<yahalom> GameCat i did mv /.kde /.kdeold
<yahalom> then it brought me totally kde settings i want kubuntu settings
<segfault2k> [10:13]  <yahalom> how do i totally remove kubuntu. well, download a "fresh" iso :P
<GameCat> yahalom: I'm jude btw - couldn't register that nick so changed it :)
<yahalom> so i tried moving it back but nothing
<yahalom> GameCat, hey man.
<segfault2k> apt-get remove --purge kde
<markc> Riddell: would you happen to be alive ?
<yahalom> GameCat, u know that data-libs file?
<segfault2k> apt-get remove --purge kdebase kdeaddons kdemultimedia
<GameCat> yahalom: try just removing .kde and rebooting? kde might rebuild itself?
<segfault2k> apt-get remove --purge kdebase kdeaddons kdemultimedia arts kdenetwork 
<GameCat> yahalom: yeah, i decided to wait til the update was fixed :)
<segfault2k> then.. rm -rf ~/.kde
<yahalom> GameCat, good choice
<KaiL> anybody an expert in debugging ACPI?
* yahalom says dont do what i did!
<yahalom> segfault2k, i want kubuntu not kde by their settings
<segfault2k> reinstall it
<segfault2k> :S
<yahalom> GameCat, u think removing the /.kde will work?
<GameCat> no idea
<segfault2k> if you remove .kde
<yahalom> i resintalled it, but i still had the same messed up settings
<markc> would anyone happen to know anything about d-i and the livecd ?
<GameCat> my advice all comes with a "this might be total nonsense" disclaimer :)
<segfault2k> your kde start as the first run wizard
<yahalom> segfault2k, right, but it starts with kde settings, no kubuntu lipstik and splash screen and home folder option on the bar, etc
<segfault2k> add by yourself!
<segfault2k> lipstik in kcontrol, splash screen to
* yahalom is removing the bastartd....grabs /.kde and throws him down the toilet
<segfault2k> s/to/too
<incubii> which is better xmule or amule ?
<GameCat> yahalom: remember to keep your keyboard files before killing it :)
<yahalom> GameCat, i saved them to my home folder
<GameCat> sort3d
* segfault2k is away: bathroom *_* // Loretito I Love You! [KonviCVS/Kubuntu]  >> Loretito Te Amo
<] BreliC[> incubii, are they for edk files?  if so, the command line overnet client is the best.. no overhead, simple...
* yahalom goign to try
<incubii> i dunno i was just after something different to gtk-gnutella
<incubii> xmule and amule are in the repos
<] BreliC[> in that case, have you tried apollon?  http://apollon.sf.net
<] BreliC[> connects to the gnutella, fastrack (Kazaa) and openft networks at the same time
<markc> ] BreliC[> oh, is apoolon Qt based
<Foodcoman> What did the KDE -libs and data updates fix? Anyone?
<Foodcoman> Just noticed the upgrades.
<markc> Foodcoman> is this for hoary ?
<Foodcoman> markc: Sorry, Yeah.
<markc> Foodcoman> cool, time for an update
<GameCat> beware, the update is kinda borked
<Foodcoman> markc: cant wait to see whats fixed!
<markc> hmm, now he tells us :)
<Foodcoman> GameCat: Bummer
<Foodcoman> hahaha. I have it rolling.
* segfault2k is back.
<GameCat> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25294.html
<Foodcoman> Solution at bottom of thread!  Thanks GameCat 
<GameCat> np
<markc> wow, 17.2 mb off updates.. first time I've had new kubuntu packages
<markc> virgin
<markc> was
<markc> :)
<GameCat> there's always a first time :)
<markc> I hope it's safe
<Foodcoman> I just came over from Mandrake, Mandriva, Mandrivel.....What ever they seem to want to call it.
<Foodcoman> markc: be sure to use protection =)
<markc> Foodcoman> oh, you a virgin too :)
<segfault2k> wtf?
<segfault2k> XD
<Foodcoman> Not with KDE, but with Ubuntu I am new.  I love apt-get!!!!!!
<GameCat> yeah, but wait til you try to compile a kde app :/
<markc> Foodcoman> yeah, it's hard to beat... I am emerging (gentoo) and apt'ing at the moment... and one of them is a hell of a lot quicker than the other!
<Foodcoman> Gonna have to use the thread fix.... Its broke..... =(  Damn.
<markc> well these packages came from hoary-security, so I guess there might have been some security issues, nice to know that side of things is working
<markc> anyone here tried breezy yet ?
<] BreliC[> GameCat, what's the difficulty in compiling a kde app?
<] BreliC[> GameCat, other than Ubuntu not installing gcc by default :)
<Foodcoman> Solution at bottom of thread installed clean.
<GameCat> ] BreliC[: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Foodcoman> I havent!  What is breezy?
<] BreliC[> GameCat, which qt do you have?
<GameCat> ] BreliC[: can't suss it out - have all the qt stuff installed as far as i can see
<markc> Foodcoman> the next release after hoary... it's started, apparently
<] BreliC[> GameCat, and what are you trying to compile?
<markc> Foodcoman> did youget the kdelibs-data problem ?
<GameCat> ] BreliC[: it happens with any qt app i try (so far anyway)
<GameCat> $ dpkg -l|grep qt
<GameCat> ii  dbus-qt-1      0.23.4-0ubuntu simple interprocess messaging system (Qt-bas
<GameCat> ii  libqt3-headers 3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 header files
<GameCat> ii  libqt3-mt-dev  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt development files (Threaded)
<GameCat> ii  libqt3c102     3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library, Version 3
<GameCat> ii  libqt3c102-mt  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), V
<GameCat> ii  pinentry-qt    0.7.1-5        Qt-based PIN or pass-phrase entry dialog for
<GameCat> ii  qt3-designer   3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 Designer
<GameCat> ii  qt3-dev-tools  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 development tools
<GameCat> ] BreliC[: this is a pretty vanilla kubuntu
<] BreliC[> GameCat, did you try passing the qt libraries and headers dir with ./configure ?
<GameCat> yup
<GameCat> $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-qt-dir=/usr/include/qt3
<GameCat> same result
<] BreliC[> hmm
<Foodcoman> markc: Yeah exactly the error!  I did the solution at the bottom of the thread gamecat posted.
<Foodcoman> markc: Seemed to work without a hitch.
<markc> Foodcoman> yes, the --force-overwrite option, so you got it
<Foodcoman> markc: I am without a problem now..
<] BreliC[> GameCat, i'll have to try to compile one here and see if i can reproduce it
<GameCat> ] BreliC[: cheers
<markc> Foodcoman> cool, and hopefully we are still safe :)
<GameCat> ] BreliC[: http://www.cs.unc.edu/~scheuerm/fireapplet/ thats what I'm trying today - been trying for a while to suss this...
<markc> has anyone fiddled with the debian-installer directly ?
<Foodcoman> Looks like they fixed the control center password issue maybe.
<ryanblack> I have a quick question maybe someone could answer for me... I had/have ubuntu ... I threw in a kubuntu cd and loaded kde because I like that better.. I removed gnome... for some reason - despite trying to remove and reinstall the fglrx ati drivers I cannot get opengl to work
<ryanblack> :-\
<ryanblack> where would I configure what "screen" it's using
<ryanblack> I think that's the problem
<GameCat> ryanblack:  that'd be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ryanblack> I was thinking that was the answer..
<ryanblack> I tried running fglrxconf
<ryanblack> to make another
<ryanblack> all after gnome was gone
<ryanblack> and no opengl.. :-(
<GameCat> bummer
<ryanblack> I don't get it..
<ryanblack> I think in some way I was running gdm under kdm and kde or something like that
<Foodcoman> Interesting link from Slashdot about New optics for X.  Click on the screen for shots. http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/tr?lp=de_en&url=http%3A//www.golem.de/0504/37579.html
<ryanblack> gnome apps still ran in gnome windows from within kde until I removed it
<Foodcoman> Looks like you peel back applications.
<ryanblack> I've seen that... 
<ryanblack> neat stuff
<Foodcoman> Impress all your friends!   hehehe
<ryanblack> I am getting tiger today..
<ryanblack> I am actually at work on my pb now..
<ryanblack> <--- apple tech
<Foodcoman> Kubuntu, Old thinkpad R40... Works.... No magic here!
<Foodcoman> Anyone have a link to breezy information?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im still having problems with my my udev. yesterday my udev.conf disapeared (i must have unwittingly updated it) - it wouldn't boot past "Starting Hotplug SubSystem". i got the udev.conf from the 0.50 udev, and now that wont add the /dev/hd* device nodes, so none of my filesystems will mount
<Super_Cat_Frog> any help with that would be, er, groovy
<`TUX``> hi all 
<Super_Cat_Frog> hello
<Foodcoman> I'm too stupid, sorry.
<Super_Cat_Frog> fair 'nuff
<GameCat> sorry Super_Cat_Frog - I can't help
<Foodcoman> Check ubuntu also if quiet here.
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok ta
<GameCat> yeah, that won't be a kde question
<Super_Cat_Frog> nope
<Super_Cat_Frog> i just feel better in this room because people dont try to infect you with gnomeyness ;)
<markc> yeah, good point ... #ubuntu for non-kde stuff
<zAo^> can anyone help me with this plz:
<zAo^> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<zAo^> Errors were encountered while processing:
<zAo^>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<segfault2k> i have the same error
<markc> dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<Foodcoman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25294.html  bottom of thread.
<markc> t'was in my history
<Foodcoman> Thank Gamecat.
<zAo^> I know, but what will I remove?
<markc> nothing, the same config file is in both packages
<Foodcoman> I have no operational difference, and lost no configuration.
<zAo^> thanks. Seems to work :)
<Foodcoman> What a team!  Fix anything, or delegate to Ubuntu!   hehehe. 518 nicks over there.
<zAo^> Why isnt Klibido not in the repos of Kubuntu?
<zAo^> is^^
<Foodcoman> You have added repos?
<Foodcoman> Or are you using the base?
<zAo^> added multiuniverse
<Foodcoman> checking mine.
<zAo^> klibido rocks!
<buz> it would if i had a good newsserver
<Mithsir> Hi! Is anyone running openoffice on hoary amd64?
<linkin> yeah, thats right zAo^
<linkin> :)
<buz> but my isps newsserver sucks donkeyass
<linkin> sorry, but I've a problem :(
<linkin> with ./configure
<GameCat> ] BreliC[: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<GameCat> linkin: that one?
<linkin> JOA!
<zAo^> what linkin ?
<Foodcoman> I dont have either zAo^ 
<zAo^> Foodcoman: :(
<linkin> GameCat: yes!
<Foodcoman> The hunt begins.
<linkin> i don't know, i have to fix it :(
<duress> zAo^, try pan
<GameCat> linkin: I have the same problem, and no fix yet, sorry
<zAo^> duress: pan sucks imo: it uses 400MB of RAM
<linkin> ./configure --prefix=/opt/kde3 --with-qt-dir=/usr/lib/qt3
<duress> 400? heh
<linkin> this should fix the problem... but i will get the same error...
<duress> works fine for me
<Foodcoman> I tried PAM, but have not check out Klibido.
<GameCat> linkin: yeah, i tried that too
<linkin> GameCat: So... I've to use theses deb files?...
<linkin> -s
<GameCat> linkin: no idea - i haven't got that option, just some source :/
<Foodcoman> zAo^: Might have to build it.
<linkin> GameCat: Thats right :( ...
<zAo^> Foodcoman: installed the deb, but I'd like to see it in the (k)ubuntu-repo's
<GameCat> linkin: and I hate to disillusion you, but I've been trying to get a fix for this problem for days now...
<linkin> GameCat: I've checked the debian files... for qt3
<linkin> ...i could use ./configure... but not make / make install -.-
<GameCat> I haven't even got that far
<linkin> (deb files from packages.debian.org
<linkin> )
<linkin> (DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!)
<GameCat> don't worry, I won't :)
<zAo^> what is wrong with pop3 && gmail? Kmail cant connect anymore :S
<duress> zAo^, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/klibido/klibido_0.2.2-1_i386.deb?download
<duress> you can download the debian package and install it
<duress> woops
<duress> n/m
<duress> you did it
<duress> :P
<ryanblack> gmail works sometimes and sometimes not.. via pop3 it seems
<linkin> thats the old file
<linkin> ^^
<zAo^> duress: I did so :) I only requested it for the official repo :)
<ryanblack> I have issues using it with mail in os x every so often
<Foodcoman> zAo^: Agreed!
<zAo^> hmm :-S strange Gmail
<linkin> (has anyone installed KLibido 0.2.2.2?)
<linkin> (by deb?)
<ryanblack> so.... anyone here use kubuntu and an ati card...?
<ryanblack> lol
<zAo^> I did linkin 
<zAo^> I do ryanblack 
<linkin> zAo^: i do it too :)
<ryanblack> ah...
<linkin> do anyone need this little nice package? :D
<ryanblack> I installed ubuntu... and then via a kubuntu cd put kde on because I prefer it..
<ryanblack> I had the ati drivers working perfectly before the installation of kubuntu
<zAo^> well? :)
<ryanblack> when I put that on... opengl stopped working
<zAo^> check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zAo^> what does the log say?
<ryanblack> the only error I have seen is something like screen (0.0)...
<ryanblack> why would kdm not be able to use that conf that worked perfectly with gnome?
<linkin> (gmail works perfectly by pop) :P
<ryanblack> perfectly sometimes..
<ryanblack> lol
<zAo^> linkin: in kmail?
<linkin> (no Thunderbird ;)
<zAo^> ryanblack: here I had no probs
<zAo^> ryanblack: some configfile?
<zAo^> same ^^
<ryanblack> maybe I should just reinstall using the kubuntu cd
<zAo^> ryanblack: why? :S
<zAo^> this is not win32
<ryanblack> I tried rerunning the fglrxconf to make another xorg.conf
<ryanblack> no luck...
<zAo^> still got your old conf?
<ryanblack> I tried removing the package and putting it on..
<ryanblack> I did back that up
<ryanblack> the one that worked with gnome
<zAo^> when you start GDM, is there a difference?
<ryanblack> accel works then
<zAo^> is the module loaded? (lsmod -l | grep fglrx)
<zAo^> wow; strange
<zAo^> when you start gdm and then logon into KDE?
<ryanblack> yes
<ryanblack> the error has something to do with screen and screen1 ... would something have been messed up
<Foodcoman> Super_cat_frog didnt seem to make it back after his reboot.
<Foodcoman> Oh yeah he did, in ubuntu
<zAo^> ryanblack: what error? plz be precise
<zAo^> (damn english :))
<ryanblack> I am sorry I am not at the box now... I will find out...
<ryanblack> :-\
<zAo^> k :)
<ryanblack> I am at work on a powerbook
<ryanblack> no net at home as of now since  I am moving..
<zAo^> ah; with ubuntu? :)
<linkin> if anyone needs something from me... write down my nickname
<zAo^> linkin 
<linkin> i will get a hugh message on my screen... with WARNING!!!! SOMEONE HAS POST YOUR NAME!!!
<linkin> yes ;)
<zAo^> lol
<zAo^> konversation?
<zAo^> gaim ;_)
<linkin> YEAH!
<linkin> right ;
<linkin> )
<GameCat> linkin: nothing important, just wanted to make big letters appear on your screen :)
<linkin>  zAo^: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to linkin) from zAo^
<zAo^> :)
<ryanblack> lemmie test my notification someone say my name
<zAo^> ryanblack: 
<ryanblack> wohoo
<zAo^> OSD?
<ryanblack> thanks
<ryanblack> colloquy works well
<bleertep> elrondo|sonne
<skaman> hi guys
<zAo^> lo skaman 
<CellarDoor> hi :)
* GameCat wonders quietly if there are any females present
<zAo^> lol :D
<skaman> i wanna share my printer (installed on my kubuntu box) with my ibook laptop
<skaman> i setted up cups
<zAo^> still having that prob? :)
<skaman> do i have to open port 631 in the router or isn't necessary
<zAo^> tried #linux ?
<skaman> i ask there
<zAo^> reg first ;)
* zAo^ @ Pulpfiction soundtrack :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - unless you want to share your printer over the internet, no dont open the cups port on your router
<buz> and now for something completely different: http://www.backuptrauma.com/video/default2.aspx
<ryanblack> lol I can see it now.... 50+ pages of a giant black rectangle...
<ryanblack> just like those damn "we want your empty ink cartridges"  faxes that are 3/4 black ink on the page..
<buz> nono you need flash
<buz> john cleese is worth it ;-)
<mers> hi
<skaman> how do i get cups listening to my laptop?
<mers> place them near ur laptop?
<skaman> ...
<mers> lol
<mers> finally a debian flavored nix...
<mers> :)
* ryanblack is going to ubuntu this chat is dead...
<skaman> i think i found a bug
<skaman> kcontrol crashes when configuring cups
<skaman> :S
<markc> anyone got skype, and bored ?
<zAo^> bored; yes
<zAo^> skype; yes
<zAo^> working skype? no :(
<zAo^> cs46xx soundcard >> no skype
<lars> kann mir einer sagen was ich in die source list schreibnen soll damit ich bei debian packete saugen kann ? 
<buz> i wouldn't do that
<buz> you'll get compatibility problems almost for sure
<markc> zAo^> alsa ?
<markc> zAo^> are you using alsa with your cs46xx  card ?
<zAo^> sorry: yes
<_thiago> hi
<_thiago> does anybody has a cock
<_thiago> ?
<GilaMnstr> does kweather work?
<_thiago> does my ass work
<GilaMnstr> I have not locations in the Weather Station Options
<KaiL> no Idea about your ass, but kweather works
<KaiL> you need to set a location there ;)
<GilaMnstr> hmm the pull down has nothing and no text box to enter a location
<_thiago> oi algum ai do Brasil?
<Vorik> hi
<Vorik> anyone home?
<_thiago> hi Vorik
<sdogi> hey ubuntuk people
* hussam is away: I'm busy. Will be back later.
<sdogi> cool
<sdogi> would be nice to speak with someone, having some overlapping issue here
<sdogi> with upgrades
<rrichie> hi all
<malte> http://www.henrik-alexandersson.se/#050421c <- in swedish, but you get the picture
<rrichie> i just would like to know if it is a good idea to specify debian sid mirrors in sources.list ?
<malte> rrichie, it isn't 
<rrichie> malte : are there some other repository to specify ?
<Foodcoman> sdogi: if you ran the KDE update, the error is in the ubuntu forums with a fix.  Sorry I dont have the URL anymore
<malte> rrichie, do you have multiverse/universe?
<sdogi> oh, well i just got rid of kubuntu-desktop package
<rrichie> euh .... don't know
<rrichie> i've just installed it
<sdogi> i guess it was something like that
<rrichie> don't know the difference
<Foodcoman> I have it in my shell history.
<Vorik> hi
<malte> rrichie, then you probably don't have those. add (or uncomment) "deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse" to the sources.list
<Vorik> does anyone have troubles with the kdelibs-data package?
<Foodcoman> 1) apt-get remove knetworkconf
<Vorik> me?
<Foodcoman> 2) apt-get dist-upgrade
<Foodcoman> 3) apt-get install knetworkconf
<rrichie> malte : ok thanks for your help
<Foodcoman> Has worked for several of us.
<Vorik> okay
<Vorik> i'll try
<malte> rrichie, np. you should have access to most of debian sid's packages now
<Vorik> it says that it will remove kubuntu-desktop
<Vorik> then i'll lose kde right?
<rrichie> ok, i was a debian fan and i've just installed kubuntu : It seems to be a great disto !
<malte> Vorik, no, that's just an empty meta package 
<Vorik> oh ok
<malte> but do reinstall it after you're done
<Foodcoman> Vorik: I did not loose my KDE what are you trying right now.
<Vorik> knetworkconf
<Vorik> sorry wrong window :)
<Foodcoman> Scared me for a minute!   I know it worked.
<Vorik> is there a way to force the uninstall or something? It keeps nagging me about the broken package
<rrichie> malte : i have that in sources.list : deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<rrichie> what is the difference between hoary and breezy ?
<Foodcoman> hrmm.  I didnt run into that
<Vorik> hmm cant seem to get rid of it
<Vorik> any ideas?
<Foodcoman> Checking
<malte> rrichie, oh, sorry... breezy is the development tree of ubuntu
<malte> you'll want hoary if you want stability
<rrichie> ok no problem :)
<rrichie> maybe i'll try breezy ... but later ... :)
<malte> you can just add multiverse to your universe line 
<malte> hehe, ok :)
<rrichie> what's the difference between multiverse and universe?
<Foodcoman> Vorik: Maybe try option 2) 1st then apt-get --reinstall install knetworkconf
<Vorik> pl
<Vorik> ok
<Vorik> still the error
<Vorik> i'll paste it
<Vorik> -----------------------------
<Vorik> root@workstation:/home/ger2 # apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vorik> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<Vorik> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd... Klaar
<Vorik> U kunt 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren om dit op te lossen.
<Vorik> De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<Vorik>   kdelibs: Vereisten: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1) maar 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 is genstalleerd
<Vorik> E: Er zijn vereisten waaraan niet voldaan is. Probeer -f te gebruiken.
<Vorik> root@workstation:/home/ger2 #
<Vorik> -------------------------
<Vorik> it's dutch, but i'll translate if you like
<Foodcoman> I am an american swine!  Sorry I cant read it.
<Vorik> first 2 lines are normal
<Vorik> then: You can run 'apt-get -f install' to resolve this
<Vorik> the following packages have not satisfied demands:
<Foodcoman> Vorik: I will be back, work calls, but also ask in ubuntu, but dont mention KDE, just say a package!   =)
<Vorik> kdelibs-data is too old
<Vorik> Okay :)
<Vorik> thaks
<Vorik> thanks
<rrichie> is there a kdetv package for ubuntu ?
<bhna> rrichie; no, not yte
<bhna> *yet
<pr3vi0uz> how do u mount a hardrive?
<bhna> are there any problems with the kde-libs update?
<pr3vi0uz>  it shows the  hardrive  but its not mounted
<bhna> pr3vi0uz: mount /dev/hdx /where do you want
<bhna> pr3vi0uz: sudo mount /dev/hdx /where do you want
<pr3vi0uz> ok bhna  this is  what it says now  "type  unmounted hard disk volume" "location /media
<\sh> does anybody have time to test something?
<\sh> k3b + vcdimager==fails for me with an error...
<\sh> k3b 0.11.23 and vcdimager 0.7.20
<\sh> (hoary versions)
<\sh> if anybody can roger that :) would be nice
<bhna> has anybody tested the kde-libs update?
<AndreH> yes
<AndreH> it works but I had to add --force-overwrite so that it installed
<bhna> why
<AndreH> because it says that another package called knetworkconf is using a file that is included in the kde update
<AndreH> you'll see if you update it
<bhna> AndreH: is this the normal behavior for an update or is this a bug?
<buz> bug i'd say
<bhna> buz: is there an bugreport?
<buz> dunno
<phunky> I have some volume up/down keys and a mute button on the front of my laptop. In windoews they automatically control volume. How do I set them to do that in kubuntu?
<bhna> just reading
<whiskers> has anybody tested the deb making approach in alien....does it somehow figure out all dependencies
<whiskers> for package installation purposes
<whiskers> for example...if i build a tarball, then zip up the whole directory and use alien to make a deb of the zip....does it know all the dependencies for packaging purposes
<whiskers> has anybody ever worked with that thing
<whiskers> or would autopackage be an easier approach
<whiskers> hey doesn't anybody know anything around here
<Choubaka> whiskers: no, it doesn't figure out dependencies.
<Choubaka> It would be one miracle app if it did.
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches, bona nit, good night.
<whiskers> Choubaka, yea...that is what has always bothered me about debs and rpms and urpmis and all that other jazz....how do they know all the dependencies that need to be installed with the program
<Choubaka> You define the dependencies when you create the package. :)
<Choubaka> in debian/control iirc.
<Choubaka> Debian new maintainer's guide is quite good. Read it :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, ok i will go read it
<whiskers> Choubaka, but i don't see how you can know all the dependencies that need to be installed with the executable
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> i have a problem : When i try a command that must be run as root (ex. kuser or Administrator mode in kde control center), i type the good password but it says it is the wrong password? someone has an idea ?
<whiskers> Choubaka, well i see something about Build-Essential Packages....but uh...it doesn't seem coherent....just a piece of text out of something larger...that i don't know what
<whiskers> Choubaka, it says Begin List of Packages....text insert here...End List of Packages.....but in what
<Choubaka> whiskers: the developer who makes the .deb usually has to find out what it requires to build and to use.
<whiskers> Choubaka, oh..what a bunch of crap....hey does autopackage do all this stuff automatically
<Choubaka> not to my knowledge
<Choubaka> when creating an autopackage, the dependencies are also defined.
<yogi> hi
<Choubaka> The trick is, the person creating the packages is usually someone who knows the software very well. :)
<Choubaka> and you can use ldd to see what libraries an executable has been linked against.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well how in the hell do they know the package need libstrangestversion1.2.3.4.5.6.7..8.9 and not libstrangestversion1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10
<Choubaka> ldd
<Choubaka> :)
<Choubaka> it all depends what you compile the packages against.
<rrichie> please help me
<Choubaka> whiskers: let's assume libfoo 1.2.x is compatible with 1.2.y, but not with 1.3.z; now, when you compile package foo  against libfoo 1.2.0, you will have to define a dependency "libfoo (< 1.3.0)"
<Choubaka> this dependency will be satisfied with any libfoo 1.2, but not with libfoo 1.3
<yogi> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!!!!
<Choubaka> :)
<Choubaka> I love it too. <3
<rrichie> yogi : 1 bug to resolv and i love it too
<rrichie> but it's true that is very impressive
<Choubaka> hmm.
<Choubaka> rrichie: are you typing your own password?
<rrichie> yes
<Choubaka> ok
<rrichie> it is very strange
<Choubaka> so it sounds like you're not in /etc/sudoers
<rrichie> but i'm french, i first tried to type it as on a azerty keyboard and i also tried on qwerty
<Choubaka> does sudo work at all?
<rrichie> euh ... didn't try it
<rrichie> rrichie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<Choubaka> mh
<rrichie> so .. no :)
<Choubaka> are you the user created during installation?
<rrichie> yes
<Choubaka> try logging in as root.
<rrichie> in sudoers i only have :
<rrichie> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Choubaka> aha.
<rrichie> rrichie     ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<Choubaka> that's there too?
<rrichie> no*
<Choubaka> oh. add that there
<rrichie> ok
<Choubaka> I wonder why you even have root there.
<rrichie> i've always seen it there
<rrichie> choubaka : it asks me the root password
<rrichie> oh great it resolvs my problem
<rrichie> thanks a lot choubaka
<yahalom> i need a script to run at kde startup can anyone help me?
<whiskers> Choubaka, exactly....your comment about libfoo is absolutely correct
<whiskers> Choubaka, but how the hell do they know this stuff
<Choubaka> whiskers: they figure it out. they read the software "README" and "INSTALL" files, they use ldd etc.
<[square] > how can translate kubuntu in italian?
<Choubaka> then the package manager just reads the dependencies and tries to satisfy them.
<Choubaka> [square] : you mean, enable an italian translation?
<[square] > i want italian kde
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install language-support-it
<[square] > ok thanks
<Choubaka> then select italian language in the login screen.
<Choubaka> that should do it 
<Anlar> Umm. Kubuntu rules. :P
<jeronim> except when you lose the menu :(
<jeronim> any idea how to get it back?
<Anlar> lose the menu?
<jeronim> the menu from which you start programs
<jeronim> it vanished
<Anlar> add the button again?
<jeronim> doh, right-click
<jeronim> that should have been obvious :)
<amichai> can anyone help me with getting a script to start with kde startup
<chavo> amichai, just puy it, or a link in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Anlar> amichai: put it on ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Anlar> damn, I am slow.
<amichai> i did
<amichai> it doesnt work
<amichai> a kate windows keeps popping up with the script contents
<amichai> this guy on #kde is telling me to mkdir ~/.kde/env
<whiskers> what is wrong with the man pages on ubuntu...i tried man 1 ldd and it references man 8 ldconfig and man 8 something else
<whiskers> but when i type man 8 something ...nothing comes up
<Anlar> amichai: you must chmod the file runnable, it must also have the magic line correct.
<Anlar> otherwise kde does what it should do - opens the file and not runs it
<Anlar> whiskers: works for me, I just installed kubuntu 2 hours ago.. so.. you have broken it. :)
<amichai> Anlar: this is my script: #!/bin/sh
<amichai> Anlar: line 2: xmodmap ~/.xmodmap
<Anlar> amichai: and is it chmod +x for sure ?
<whiskers> Anlar, ok ....type man 8 ldconfig and see if something comes up
<Anlar> whiskers: yes, the correct man page shows up, of course
<amichai> Anlar: let me see
<whiskers> Anlar, wow...that is weird
<Anlar> whiskers: yes, you have broken it. :) hehe
<Anlar> whiskers: ls /usr/share/man/man8/ldconfig.8.gz
<amichai> Anlar: let me see, brb
<adrx> any luck with the kdelibs issue ?
<jeronim> adrx, conflict with knetworkconf?
<adrx> jeronim: yup
<amichai> nice one it worked
<jeronim> i did sudo dpkg -r --ignore-depends=kubuntu-desktop knetworkconf ; sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<jeronim> that worked, but may have borked my desktop setup, i'm not sure why it's broken
<adrx> the kdelibs 3.1 is from the security repo
<jeronim> someone on the forums advised to use some force-overwrite option
<adrx> .... force-overwrite.... sounds dangerous.....
<adrx> ;)
<AndreH> force-overwrite worked for me
<AndreH> but had to reconfigure kde after that
<uniq> force overwrite isn't dangerous in this case.
<adrx> what is this patch anyway?
<jeronim> AndreH, did you use the wizard to reconfigure, or just fix everything bit by bit?
<uniq> dunno, but i suggested force overwrite on the forums :)
<jeronim> i don't know what to do
<AndreH> I used the wizard
<adrx> anyhow, kubuntu rocks... i think it's time for me to give up windows for good :)
<kakalto> adrx, kewl :D
<adrx> what torrent app do u guys use ?
<adrx> should I install from synaptic or DL from bittorrent.com (latest version)
<adrx> don't want azureus
<Anlar> they all do the job
<whiskers> Anlar, well at least tkman still works on ubuntu...if i put ldd in tkman it is there
<kakalto> adrx, linux has many possibilites :)
<whiskers> Anlar, and if i click on the hyperlink to ldconfig which is man 8 ...it is also there in tkman
<whiskers> Anlar, so at least that program still works...but it does not seem to have a print feature
<adrx> kakalto: yup.. i'm going XFCE ;)
<kakalto> :D
<kakalto> wait till Xubuntu :)
<adrx> kakalto: lol
<kakalto> I'm waiting for the xubuntu-desktop package to be available in apt
<kakalto> meanwhile, my kde looks more-or-less like xfce
<kakalto> just a bit more clunky
<adrx> why wait for package? xfce4 is available and works great
<Foodcoman> What is Xubuntu going to provide?  different Desktop?
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> adrx, apparently xfce4 was broken in apt
<kakalto> I don't know if they fixed it in hoary
<adrx> well it ain't here
<kakalto> isn't it?
<adrx> kakalto: xfce 4.2 running smooth on hoary
<kakalto> from apt?
<kakalto> or installers?
<adrx> from apt
<kakalto> kewl
<adrx> changed repositories exactly as suggested in unbuntuguide
<adrx> www.ubuntuguide.org
<kakalto> you mean, with mirilat's?
<kakalto> (however you spell it)
<adrx> marilliat
<adrx> yes
<whiskers> Anlar, the tkman does seem to respect the X clipboard but not the gnome clipboard
<whiskers> Anlar, so if you click both mouse buttons for the x clipboard...you can paste to gedit for printing
<whiskers> Anlar, but it is a round about way of doing something
<kakalto> thanks, adrx
<kakalto> but I'll still look forward to xubuntu
<kakalto> by the 3rd release of it, it should be more or less integrated :)
<isam> xubuntu ??
<kakalto> xfce ubuntu
<adrx> are they really doing that?
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> I was talking to jdub or jdodson or one of them last week
<adrx> next version of XFCE will have desktop icons
<kakalto> WOW! :D
<adrx> that's really all that is missing I think
<kakalto> I don't like desktop icons
<kakalto> they're ugly
<syntaxis> adrx: why would that be a hindrance - Ubuntu comes with a blank desktop anyway, with no icons at all
<kakalto> that's why I put all my apps in a bar :)
<adrx> yeah i'm not into desktop icons either
<adrx> but i think they are needed for switchers
<kakalto> syntaxis, but you can add icons in gnome
<kakalto> of course.
<Boogieman> hello
<kakalto> hey
<syntaxis> kakalto: why would that be a release blocker, as long as the *out of the box* behaviour is similar enough to the others?
<koravel> hi
<kakalto> syntaxis, because of switchers
<kakalto> oh, hang on
<kakalto> syntaxis, what are we talking about?
<adrx> xubuntu = xfce = no desktop icons
<whiskers> Anlar, ok well at least i printed all that stuff on ldd with tkman and gedit...so i can look at it later
* adrx loves XFCE
<Foodcoman> Xforce reminds me of OS/Warp
* kakalto loves XFCE too
<kakalto> but me likes KDE too
<kakalto> gnome doesn't work on my comp at the moment, so I can't comment on it
<adrx> *** all the pretty desktops *** :p
<kakalto> I should follow that up...
<whiskers> Anlar, but there does appear to be some problem with man 8 on ld.so page
<Anlar> whiskers: works for me. :) 
<whiskers> Anlar, it says.../usr/share/man/man8/ld.so.8.gz installed 16:41 23 March by root/root
<whiskers> Anlar, No corresponding executable in PATH! This may be fine, but it is unusual for volume 8, System Administration.
<whiskers> Anlar, do you see the same message
<Anlar> you have removed some package.. or hurt the PATH variable.
<Anlar> no, it all works beautifully.
<whiskers> Anlar, well that is why gentoo has env-update or etc-update or something...to keep fixing the Path variable and others...ubuntu needs something similar...crimsun said he was going to look into it
<Anlar> I have been using gentoo for the last year or so.. :)
<kakalto> I might try gentoo again
<Anlar> I got fed up with. it doesn't have enough developers to fix bugs and they got some really silly policies
<smouche> I'm pissed now.  Once again, after a dist-upgrade, my kicker is broken.  This has happened too damn often.  
<smouche> I'm getting sick of having to add stuff back to that thing!
<smouche> no taskbar, no kmenu button, other default icons gone.
<Boogieman> i somehow cant get my printer working
<Boogieman> i have done everything right in the menu
<Boogieman> but it wont print the test page
<Boogieman> i use a hp-dj610c
<kakalto> I'll be back
<adrx> rebootin'
<whiskers> Boogieman, well foomatic-configure is broken in ubuntu...maybe they will fix it later
<Boogieman> so i cant user printers at the moment?
<whiskers> Boogieman, if they had foomatic working like gentoo...it would be easy to use your HP
<whiskers> Boogieman, crimsun says he is going to look into it
<Boogieman> ok
<syntaxis> Boogieman: is your printer not supported by CUPS?
<amichai> is konqueror in kubuntu tweaked?
<whiskers> syntaxis, many printers are not supported by CUPS ...that is why foomatic is so important
<Boogieman> it is supported by cups i think. i used it in mandrake and there i was using cups
<whiskers> syntaxis, but crimson says he will look into this too
<yahalom> anybody?
<syntaxis> Boogieman: then try CUPS :-)
<syntaxis> whiskers: in this case it's totally irrelevant... he says his printer *is* supported by CUPS
<Boogieman> the driver the configuration tool shows me are all wit foomatic
<syntaxis> Boogieman: which configuration tool are you using?
<Boogieman> err that a difficult question for me
<Boogieman> the one that comes with the kubuntu standard installation
<syntaxis> Boogieman: what's it called? How did you launch it?
<Boogieman> the one from kde
<whiskers> syntaxis, oh..well if cups supports his printer he is lucky and should be able to use it on ubuntu
<syntaxis> Boogieman: CUPS has its own web interface. Try going to http://localhost:631/admin in your web browser.
<whiskers> syntaxis, but crimsun is looking into a couple of things for the next version of ubuntu
<syntaxis> whiskers: good stuff
<whiskers> syntaxis, uh...the env-update to fix all the variables...and foomatic-configure
<Boogieman> syntaxis what username and password does it want?
<Boogieman> what shall i enter?
<Boogieman> cups i mean
<syntaxis> Boogieman: root's password, at a guess...
<syntaxis> Boogieman: try your regular user's first, see if it works
<Boogieman> regular user wont work
<Boogieman> root account is not exsting. i was doing all with sudo
<syntaxis> Boogieman: hmmm, http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20040827_01.html - seems Ubuntu has deprecated the web interface in favour of gnome-cups-manager
<syntaxis> Boogieman: wait... first off, try leaving off the "admin" part of the URL I sent you
<Boogieman> that works, but when i want to add a printer it wants a username and password
<syntaxis> Boogieman: Ubuntu's CUPS apparently runs as the user "cupsys" - perhaps you could try logging in as that?
<Boogieman> syntaxis in the web interface?
<syntaxis> Boogieman: yes... alternatively, cupsd runs in the "lp" group... perhaps if you make your regular user account a member of that group, you will be able to log in as him
<Boogieman> would it not be easyer to make a normal root account?
<syntaxis> Boogieman: lol - yes, it would, but I thought you were averse to doing that
<syntaxis> Boogieman: if you're willing to do so, then it should be a piece of cake to just log in as root thereafter
<Boogieman> then just say me how to make aroot account
<Boogieman> was it sudo passwd?
<syntaxis> Boogieman: "sudo passwd root" I believe
<kakalto> that was my problem w/ xfce...
<kakalto> the kde program fonts were always too big
<Boogieman> i have done sudo passwd root and wrote a new password but in cups root as user and the new password in the password fild dont work
<syntaxis> Boogieman: weird
<syntaxis> Boogieman: well, one last-ditch thing to try... from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogSecurityReports: "the user is in group lpadmin; then authentication is done without asking for a password by passing the cups certificate in /var/lib/cups/certs/"
<syntaxis> Boogieman: try logging in with a user who's a member of that group
<Boogieman> did i say that i'm just a user?
<adrx> re
<Boogieman> can you tell me what i have to enter to see the groups?
<Boogieman> but what is with the password from the groups?
<syntaxis> Boogieman: well, according to the portion I pasted, after an "adduser <username> lpadmin" as root, your regular user account should be able to log in without being asked for a password at all
<adrx> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<adrx> grrrrrrr :::::_p
<kakalto> adrx, you use xfce?
<adrx> kakalto: yeah but KDE apps also
<kakalto> does your kde apps display fonts too large?
<adrx> amarok, konqueror
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> same
<kakalto> but the fonts are huge
<adrx> kakalto: in KDE apps only?
<Boogieman> it says i'm already a member of lpadmin
<kakalto> adrx, nah, all apps
<kakalto> where's xfce font settings?
<danonlinedotnet> Did installing the kde security updates screw up anybody else's kde settings?
<syntaxis> Boogieman: well, then it sound like they must have deliberately disabled the web interface somehow. They *were* talking about it being a big security hole and deprecated in favour of gnome-cups-manager, so...
<syntaxis> s/sound/sounds
<adrx> danonlinedotnet: I can't install the f*** update :(
<syntaxis> Boogieman: please file a bug. I can't believe you can be the only one to've been bitten by this.
<danonlinedotnet> I couldn't install one of the three updates.
<whiskers> hey how come gman doesn't work....tkman works somewhat but some man pages are missing
<whiskers> but on gman...if you click on ldd...you get nothing
<adrx> kakalto: "xfce-setting-show ui"
<danonlinedotnet> After two of them, a bunch of my settings whent baack to defaults, I don't have a K menu, a system tray (or whatever it's called in KDE), and a bunch of other stuff broke.
<kakalto> from teh terminal?
<adrx> kakalto: yeah or the "user interface" button in xfce settings
<kakalto> but..
<Boogieman> another thing is how can i get other apt-get sources then the normal ones?
<kakalto> there's only 1 font defined ther
<kakalto> and it doesn't fix it
<syntaxis> Boogieman: just add them to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then do an "apt-get update"
<danonlinedotnet> Boogieman: you can also add them directly from within Synaptic, if you want.
<whiskers> uh..oh...bunch of new kdelibs coming in today...this is going to take some time
<adrx> kakalto: => PM
<whiskers> i sure hope they dont break my qt stuff
<danonlinedotnet> So the updates didn't screw stuff up for anyone else?
<danonlinedotnet> Whiskers: are you talking about the security updates to kdelibs?
<Boogieman> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories < something like this?
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, i don't know..i got a message there were several new kdelibs to come in today
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, i just hope they don't break my qt stuff
<danonlinedotnet> whiskers: By come in, do you mean become available through apt?
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, no...on gnome there is this thing in a type of systray
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, it comes up and tells you new stuff is ready
<danonlinedotnet> Ah yes, that's what I'm talking about.
<danonlinedotnet> Those updates screwed up my kde settings.
<danonlinedotnet> Though I think qt apps were still fine.
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, well the only kde thing i want to see now is kexi...because i can't get glom to work
<danonlinedotnet> Glom?
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, but the last time i looked at kexi on gentoo..it was not ready yet
<danonlinedotnet> Sorry, I don't know what kexi or glom are. To google!
<confrey> hi everybody
<danonlinedotnet> Ah, DB stuff.
<danonlinedotnet> Hi, confrey.
<Boogieman> <danonlinedotnet> Boogieman: you can also add them directly from within Synaptic, if you want. < and how i do it with kynaptic?
<danonlinedotnet> Sorry, I haven't used kynaptic.
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, kexi and glom are free relational database design,query, and report systems
<confrey> I have installed kubuntu... this the second time.. the first time, I was capable to set menu shading in kde, now I can't find that option yet
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, but kexi is not ready yet...i think....and glom doesn't work
<danonlinedotnet> whiskers: Yes I gathered that from google. They look interesting.
<whiskers> danonlinedotnet, yes....very important stuff....but not ready
<confrey> is there in kde a tool to conffigurung network properties?
<confrey> and how can I automatically delete spam messages in kmail? I see many msgs marked as spam by bogofilter, but I can't delete them automatically
<Anlar> just run the wizard..
#kubuntu 2005-05-03
<Boogieman> bye
<WillHunting> hi ! i would like to know if there's a french
<WillHunting> translation for KDE ?
<kakalto> whoever I was talking to about the gtk-qt thing, could ya query me again?
<kakalto> WillHunting, there will be...
<kakalto> I'll see if I can find it
<WillHunting> ok, thanks !
<kakalto> kde-i18n-fr
<Anlar> hey, umm.. I rebooted and my kde lost most of its settings.. ?
<Anlar> kicker empty etc
<WillHunting> kakalto > I can't find it
<kakalto> in synaptic?
<kakalto> or kynaptic?
<WillHunting> no way
<WillHunting> It's not for me
<WillHunting> I'm on Debian trying to help a friend
<WillHunting> but he can't find it
<spiritz> WillHunting: you should add common reposistories to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<kakalto> do you have extra repositories added?
<kakalto> WillHunting, > www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<WillHunting> ok, I give iot a try
<spiritz> The package you're looking for is there... I had the same problem lately :)
<kakalto> me too :)
<WillHunting> kakalto > are you french ?
<kakalto> WillHunting, nah
<kakalto> I'm learning japanese, and wanted that
<WillHunting> hard task ?
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> is kde's menu in an xml file?
<WillHunting> no idea
<WillHunting> since i use Gnome
<kakalto> ah
<pr3vi0uz>  what do i download for xchat>?
<WillHunting> maybe /usr/share/applnk or ~/.kde/share/applnk
<kakalto> pr3vi0uz, sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<whiskers> wow....there is a huge discussion on slashdot about the transexual Bill Gates and MS intricate involvement with the homosexuals and transvestities
<WillHunting> kakalto maybe have a look here http://freedesktop.org/Standards/menu-spec/0.8/
<kakalto> thanks
<pr3vi0uz>  is  there a  bittorret for kde?
<kakalto> of course
<kakalto> pr3vi0uz, azureus is available - www.ubuntuguide.org then scroll down to azureus bittorrent client
<whiskers> i am amazed that more than 1000 people on slashdot did not know that Bill Gates has been a transexual for a long time....and MS has been secretly involved in the promotion and superiority of homosexuals and transvestites
<kakalto> trans? which is that
<kakalto> does with all?
<whiskers> kakalto, he had an operation to have a vagina and a penis...so he could make lots of money either way
<kakalto> :(
<kakalto> honestly?
<kakalto> I don't want to know
<whiskers> kakalto, but Bill Gates is only one....there are millions of Americans that are foced to become transexuals and transvestites in order to serve the rich capitalist pigs and make some money
<whiskers> kakalto, and homosexuals too....whatever they can sell for money
<WillHunting> bye kakalto & thanks
<WillHunting> & spiritz too
<whiskers> kakalto, just remember...MS and Apple are based on BSD and the notion of money....along with the famous BSD symbol of the devil
<kakalto> :(
<whiskers> kakalto, if you have any trouble spelling those in google....they all like to be called "she-males"    it is much easier for them to spell
<whiskers> kakalto, if you type shemale on google you will see more than 1,400,000 Americans voicing their support
<kakalto> I think I'll stay well away from BSD and MS and Google's Shemales
<whiskers> kakalto, you know what is funny...the people in Sweden come in here and say the American people are all screwed up.
<whiskers> kakalto, and i did not even tell them about to google for dykes and 697,000 more Americans
<kakalto> what do you mean?
<kakalto> are the Swedish screwed up aswell?
<pr3vi0uz> how do u install sarge?
<syntaxis> pr3vi0uz: http://debian.org/devel/debian-installer
<kakalto> I think someone should add to the topic "Google is your friend."
<syntaxis> kakalto: the kind of people who don't bother to search generally don't tend to read the channel topics either
<kakalto> lol. true that
<whiskers> kakalto, and the worse thing is the American government.....it is full of "control freaks"....just google for "control freaks" and see more than 1,000,000 issues
<kakalto> I wouldn't want to live in america..
<whiskers> kakalto, nobody does....i want out but my papers are messed up
<kakalto> :(
<kakalto> if ever you get out, go to new zealand
<kakalto> we have our own screwy stuff, but atleast the country's green :)
<whiskers> kakalto, well my papers are from Greece but they are 1962...and out of date.
<kakalto> aww
<whiskers> kakalto, so i am trapped here with all this American bullshit
<kakalto> poor you
<whiskers> look what some of the Americans are saying about these very important issues"
<whiskers> I've installed locks on all my doors and windows so those goddamned gays can't sneak in and get up to no good. One look at those pillows, your curtains and you know you've been hit by the gays.
<whiskers> but i don't see why people don't google for shemales......there are many Americans that want to get to know you and your wallet
<judax> GRR
<judax> anyone else still recovering from doing an update today on kdelibs, etc?
<duress> need help fixing the issue?
<whiskers> judax, well they updated here...but i don't have anything to use them with...i am waiting for kexi
<judax> I think I got it worked out, just fixing all the cosmetic things I had set
<duress> k
<judax> one question:  how do I get the shading on the icon side of menus (left side), eye-candy but I like that
<duress> should be an option in the control center
<judax> thought it was lipstik-related but cant remember
<judax> yeah, not finding it, not that it isn't there just missing it somewhere
<whiskers> well you can really see how upset the Americans are becoming about MS change of position from for to neutral but not against.
<whiskers>  Why is it states are passing referendums, public referendums, where homosexual marrige is outlawed by votes over 80%?
<whiskers> Because the U.S. is full of prejudiced, racist, intolerant, uneducated, fuckheads.
<judax> is there anyway to get all the kubuntu customizations back, quickly, and then modify from there?
<whiskers> and here is a slashdotters response to the prejudism:
<whiskers>  Mmm-hmmmm. So you want to tell 80% of the people to go fuck themselves?
<whiskers> If they're wrong I'll gladly tell 99% of the population. Numbers don't make you any more right. Especially when that large percentage is trying to tell me what to do regarding my personal life or doing anything that is not their concern. I'm not gay, but I should go fuck a guy just to piss you self-righteous wankers off.
<whiskers> now...the non-gay people want to go fuck the gay people
<whiskers> the US is insane...and I hate it here
<judax> anyway...is there anyway to get all the kubuntu customizations back, quickly, and then modify from there?
<whiskers> judax, you are worried about some minor technical details which will be cleared up in later versions.....there are much greater and more serious problems on the horizon
<judax> yes, correct
<whiskers> many of the heterosexuals in America want to go fuck the homosexuals just to establish a point
<kakalto> since when exactly did #kubuntu become #gay-and-trans-discussion ?
<whiskers> kakalto, you don't seem to know what LInux is all about ...do you?
<judax> not sure
<calim> Hello there, can something tell me how to get direct rendering work with fglrx from the repository?
<whiskers> kakalto, apparently you have not been here since the beginning.
<kakalto> I thought linux was the only one made for straights...
<whiskers> kakalto, Linux was created as a free solution to all those who wanted to escape from a money oriented society and all the shit it produces
<calim> ??
<whiskers> kakalto, all these things are interrelated
<kakalto> so.. money is associated with gays & trans?
<judax> whiskers: you been channeling a little R. Stallman today?
<kakalto> calim, try #ubuntu we're talking about other stuff at the moment :P
<calim> yea, like gay & trans.. im reading.. freaky..
<kakalto> very.
<kakalto> I think I'll go eat some grass
<whiskers> kakalto, well accurately it  IS GNU/LINUX
<kakalto> GNU's Not Unix
<whiskers> kakalto, that is right...the originators wanted to escape from a money oriented society and all the social ills it produces
<kakalto> me eat grass now
<kakalto> g'bye
<whiskers> kakalto, BSD and UNIX were always about money.
<KK|Grass> :(
<KK|Grass> atleast I'm using something straight...
<KK|Grass> ewww
<KK|Grass> that windows logo..
<KK|Grass> eww
<KK|Grass> bye
<whiskers> KK|Grass, BSD, UNIX, gays, lesbians, transvestites....are all into money
<lacy> can't amarok play  live stream from shoutcast?
<KK|Grass> okay, I'll go eat now
<adexta> so, i'm running debian right now
<adexta> and i like parts of it
<adexta> but it's more difficult to use than my old suse install
<crimsun> lacy: what type of stream?
<adexta> and i can't stand gnome
<adexta> is this the right distro for me?
<crimsun> the only way to tell is to use it for a while
<crimsun> I certainly cannot tell you if it's "the right one"
<adexta> you use it?
<crimsun> I use the livecd of it, yes
<adexta> but not the regular install?
<syntaxis> adexta: the LiveCD setup is supposed to be identical to that of a default out-of-the-box install
<adexta> then why don't you install it, so you can customize it?
<crimsun> adexta: livecds are more convenient for me, because I use a lot of different machines
<lacy> crimsun sorry i was afk  im guessing mp3 but not sure
<flames> hi, i have a notebook and fn+f9, fn+f10 (brightness control) don't work, how can i decrease the lcd brightness under kubuntu?
<adexta> flames: have you asked in #ubuntu?
<flames> no
<flames> ok, i try
<adexta> there's a lot more peopel in there; it might help more
<adexta> and there's a pretty decent degree of overlap between the two
<flames> ok, thx
<crimsun> lacy: afaik, amarok can if the streams are ogg vorbis
<crimsun> lacy: by default, I believe even streaming mp3 support was removed (just as in Ubuntu)
<whiskers> KK|Grass, the whole point of Linux and the GPL was not just to get some software and free stuff out there....but to establish conditions so that the freedom base will continue to increase to avoid "The Tragedy of the Commons"
<lacy>  ah i understand  well thanks so much  i'll just stick with Kaffeine it seems too work fine  thanks 
<Narg> WOW
<Narg> remind me never to use oo.o2 again
<Narg> not only does it suck, it wont open its own file format so I can get the info off of the file.
<Narg> and oo.o1 cant open it...
<whiskers> Narg, you dont have to....kde has a beutiful koffice and gnome has gnome office.
<Narg> can either open .odt? :p
<whiskers> Narg, who gives a shit
<Narg> I just want the file :p
<Narg> Im so using other one with another format later
<Narg> but opening this file would be nice.
<TechLord> is there a fix the kdelibs-data update problem
<whiskers> Narg, if you use the free formats in koffice or gnome office...then nobody has a problem reading your documents
<Narg> *sigh* Thats all well and good, and Im going to follow it later. But I'd like to read this file one time to get the info :p
<whiskers> Narg, well hell...then use a hex editor and chop out what you want
<whiskers> Narg, but that is your problem...no one elses.
<Narg> Dude, I was just asking if any other program can open it, and ranting about how oo.o2 sucks.
<Narg> Not trying to draw anyone into this.
<delltony> hey follow kubuntu's
<lacy> hi
<delltony> lacy sounds like a lady i use to date but my take is your probably a dude so ill back up :D
<lacy> correct
* delltony sticks out his hand howdy partner
<lacy> lol
<lacy>  debian doesn't   run  rpms  right?
<delltony> alien <rpm>
<delltony> convert it to a deb
<delltony> then dpkg -i <debfilehere>
<whiskers> hey i am trying to see if GNUMonteCarlito works in gnumeric....how do you use it
<whiskers> hey does anybody around here know how to use GNUMonteCarlito
<whiskers> i hate when people tell you to select the N+1 cells...you don't know what N is
<R0bNyc|Kn0pp1x> lacy, hey
<whiskers> oh...the heck with MonteCarlito...i can't figure that stuff out...just like gimpshop
<brazmetal> Can someone help me with this problem? My Openoffice takes forever to startup... 
<whiskers> brazmetal, hey i already told you...nobody uses openoffice...that is Sun's product for Sun's customers.....it starts them cheap and then lures them into buying the expensive Star Office with extra features.
<brazmetal> me? not ehehehe
<brazmetal> whiskers, eheheb but I've used Open office in other distros, and I has never been so slow....
<whiskers> brazmetal, well I don't care..that is Sun's stuff....and for a commercial bait and switch reason....but you might learn about prelink
<brazmetal> whiskers, i've had alread dona prelink and ooprlink.. ehhehee
<brazmetal> whiskers, what's the alternative to OO ?
<Narg> Dont bother with whiskers, I think hes on a jihad ;p
<brazmetal> ahuheuhauheuahuheauea
<brazmetal> he's just a geek :P
<brazmetal> whiskers, what's the alternative to OO ?
<whiskers> brazmetal, there are lots of alternatives to OO...try Lyx
<whiskers> brazmetal, or just tetex
<whiskers> brazmetal, the problem is they are making all this complicate Monte Carlo....i mean GNU Monte Carlito stuff for gnumeric but nobody knows how to use it
<brazmetal> whiskers, which do you use?
<whiskers> brazmetal, well i prefer to use sqllite or mysql...since both are GNU...but uh...kexi is not ready and glom doesn't work with either one
<whiskers> brazmetal, so...there is no database solution yet
<brazmetal> man?
<brazmetal> I'm talking about a office suite
<whiskers> brazmetal, well i don't give a shit...those are your problems...everybody else uses gnomeoffice or koffice
<whiskers> brazmetal, i think gnome-office is in synaptic
<brenton> anyone with a laptop and nvidia had luck with dual monitors ?
<gbhat> hi ppl
<gbhat> latest KDE updates broked my KDE session. Anyone else had this happen in hoary?
<gbhat> seems like kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb is the problem
<gbhat>  I get an error that says E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<whiskers> for those of you using kubuntu...whereas kexi will probably be the best...there is a rekall that may get you started since someone asked
<whiskers> but there really is no great database solution yet....although kexi is promising and rekall appears to be working for limited stuff
<delltony> whiskers i wish someone would make kmix where you can choose which slider it controls instead of only allowing you to control master on the icon thing in the system tray
<delltony> i know you can maximize it and change the ones that way but the one that shows your volume is mapped to master which on my laptop doesn't do jack
<whiskers> delltony, yea..well some of that sound stuff is really based on cheap hardware...and there will be some problems
<whiskers> delltony, but amixer has been very useful for me
<brenton> anyone with a laptop and nvidia had luck with dual monitors ?
<whiskers> delltony, but still there is no software mixing that i know of....no way to easily play midi and esd simultaneously
<delltony> from what i have been told the linux kernel doesn't support simultaneous sound but not sure how accurate that is
<crimsun> it's accurate
<delltony> thanks
<crimsun> it's impossible to support hardware mixing if the underlying hardware doesn't support it
<crimsun> at best software mixing can be used
<crimsun> and that's what alsa provides
<crimsun> (dmix- dsnoop -> asym)
<delltony> ok thanks
<whiskers> delltony, now the funny thing is that on Dos with a Sound Blaster a long time ago...it had a separate fm synthesizer and possible dedicated port...so the DOS games could have music and voice at the same time
<whiskers> delltony, that way you could have a talkie type game but with bacground music
<whiskers> delltony, but i just don't know the answer with today's cheap sound hardware
<whiskers> delltony, i have been able to do both...but one at a time...so far
<whiskers> delltony, it is a real problem
<membreya> whiskers: so use dmix and software midi
<whiskers> membreya, well i use software midi...but i have to kill esd
<membreya> esd doesn't run on my PC :D
<whiskers> membreya, how do you try to use dmix to keep esd going while also using say a realtime jack server for software idi
<membreya> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/.asoundrc <-- copy and paste that to a .asoundrc file in your home dir :P
<whiskers> membreya, ok...that will let you use a jack server with qjackctrl,fluidsynth, and rosegarden...while keeping esd running
<KK|Grass> yay
<membreya> no idea, but with the wonderful world of linux..you gotta try everything :)
<membreya> I tend not to use my soundcard all that much
<crimsun> eww.
<crimsun> you do _not_ want to use dmix with rt
<whiskers> membreya, yes that is right....experiments are what linux is all about
<kakalto> yay
<membreya> why not crimsun ?
<kakalto> you've gone back more on-topic
<crimsun> membreya: dmix adds additional references resulting in higher latency
<crimsun> if you're doing any sort of audio recording, latency is the devil
<whiskers> crimsun, well screw it...i think they need to get freedos32 running for some serious games
<whiskers> crimsun, it doesn't have all this multitasking shit
<membreya> crimsun: latency you may get....but rarely and that's always adjustable..at least dmix allows multiple processes to access the soundcard
<crimsun> membreya: latency you _do_ get. :) And it's not adjustable by software parameters.
<membreya> crimsun: control centre, you control the delay..AFAIK
<membreya> crimsun: besides, the longest sound delay I've had is < 1s
<membreya> except for mythtv
<membreya> but that program gave me nothing but trouble
<membreya> I use tvtime perfectly
<crimsun> membreya: err, are you talking about arts?
<crimsun> membreya: because I'm speaking about alsa-lib's dmix directly
<whiskers> crimsun, ok let me backup the original .rc file and try this new one...where do i put it
<whiskers> crimsun, i don't have a .asoundrc in my home directory to paste the mods too...where does ubuntu put it
<whiskers> crimsun, how can we experiment if we don't know where to diff the file
<whiskers> crimsun, or patch
<crimsun> whiskers: ubuntu doesn't ship with /etc/asound.conf
<crimsun> whiskers: nor does it create a default ~/.asoundrc
<whiskers> crimsun, well what do we do with the patch file....where do we find something to patch and where do we put it
<crimsun> whiskers: I have no idea what you're trying to do
<whiskers> crimsun, i am trying to get esd and realtime jackserver working at same time on this cheap intel shit sound design
<crimsun> are you using the realtime lsm patch?
<whiskers> crimsun, i have that stuff...but i don't have alsa capable of using the dmix patch membreya gave me....where do i find the original .asoundrc to apply this patch to...and where do i put the patched stuff
<kakalto> under kde, there's a "run program" program, does anyone know what this is called?
<whiskers> crimsun, where did ubuntu put the original .asoundrc
<crimsun> whiskers: you're trying to "patch" an .asoundrc ?
<whiskers> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> whiskers: ubuntu doesn't ship .asoundrc
<whiskers> crimsun, well why not
<kakalto> anyone?
<crimsun> whiskers: ...because that's a user-defined file
<crimsun> kakalto: not sure what you're asking
<kakalto> On the K menu, there's a thing there "Run Program..."
<whiskers> crimsun, ok ....well where do you get the original .asoundrc in order to patch it
<kakalto> what is the command for that?
<crimsun> whiskers: there's no need to patch an .asoundrc. Just put it in ~/
<whiskers> crimsun, well i will try...let me reboot
<crimsun> kakalto: as in the keyboard shortcut?
<kakalto> like, the command to open that box
<kakalto> so, I can add to my xfce menu "run program...", and I click it, and it comes up
<crimsun> erm, Xfce provides that already...
<kakalto> crimsun, even if I use a custom menu?
<crimsun> kakalto: are you using Xfce or KDE?
<kakalto> Xfce
<crimsun> kakalto: and did you enable the desktop menu?
<kakalto> but I'm creating a custom X menu
<kakalto> desktop menu?
<kakalto> yeah
<crimsun> when you right-click, the top option should be for Run command
<kakalto> ya..
<crimsun> or secondary-click, rather
<kakalto> but when I make a custom menu, that doesn't automatically show, does it?
<crimsun> yes, it does
<crimsun> use Xfce's built-in menu editor
<kakalto> I am
<kakalto> and it's not showing
<crimsun> add it back?
<kakalto> how?
<crimsun> I don't have vino running on my Xfce install, else I'd tell you
<kakalto> the default menu doesn't show it
<crimsun> err...
<crimsun> are you using Warty, Hoary, or Breezy?
<kakalto> what I'm trying to say is, the default menu shows it when I click on it, but not in teh menu editor
<kakalto> hoary.
<kakalto> oh, nm
<kakalto> I didn't see it there :P
<kakalto> dw, I'm a bit dopey today
<crimsun> heh
<kakalto> sorry :)
<crimsun> I didn't think I had screwed up my Xfce uploads ;)
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> so you're the xfce person?
<crimsun> one of them, yes
<kakalto> any news on xubuntu?
<crimsun> no concrete news, no
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> well, when it does happen, could ya fix the X menu? It seems to get very messy after a while
<kakalto> what is xfce's default media player? is there one?
<whiskers> crimsun, no..the damn stuff still doesn't work...if esd is running i get playback device hw:0 is already in use and cannot connect jack
<crimsun> kakalto: there's an external one called xfmedia
<crimsun> kakalto: are you referring to the duplicated items in the menu? file a bug in malone.
<crimsun> kakalto: sorry, this is all a bit off-topic for Kubuntu ;)
<crimsun> whiskers: so you're attempting to combine dmixed "default" and esd?
<whiskers> crimsun, well for me to play midi on this cheap hardware...i have to kill esd...then startup jack server with qjackctl ...then put a softsynth on top of that..then load with fonts...then get a program like rosegarden to play the midi
<whiskers> crimsun, ok...now what i want to do is to keep esd alive at the same time
<whiskers> crimsun, membreya says it can be done...but i don't see how
<whiskers> crimsun, i can't even get audacity and esd running at same time
<crimsun> you'll need libesd-alsa0
<crimsun> and assuming you've redefined pcm.!default or pcm.adsp, yes, it's possible
<DarthFrog> evan-v-hansen: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6b7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf 
<crimsun> you'd want to look at either the dsp_map or the adsp_map parameters for snd-pcm-oss
<whiskers> crimsun, i have it already in /usr/share/docs...but apparently it did not install in /usr/bin
<whiskers> crimsun, nor do i see it anywhere with locate
<whiskers> crimsun, but whatever the case..it does not seem to work
<crimsun> whiskers: what's in /usr/share/docs/?
<crimsun> whiskers: the example asoundrc?
<whiskers> /usr/share/doc/libesd0-dev
<whiskers> /usr/share/doc/libesd-alsa0
<crimsun> whiskers: right, so modify /etc/esound/esd.conf with the -d parameter
<whiskers> crimsun, but i don't see the actual .so file anywhere with locate
<membreya> whiskers: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<crimsun> whiskers: /usr/lib/libesd.so*
<whiskers> crimsun, yes i have those..but no esd-also0.so
<crimsun> whiskers: you shouldn't have esd-alsa0.so
<whiskers> crimsun, ok i put -d in default options of esd.conf...is that correct
<crimsun> whiskers: man esd
<whiskers> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> see what I said above regarding mapping dsp and adsp
<whiskers> crimsun, well he said to experiment so that is what i am doing
<crimsun> that's fine. I believe I corrected http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA a couple months ago.
<crimsun> ah, last month
<whiskers> crimsun, i still think the problem is cheap intel hardware plus a multitasking OS.
<_ReDRuM_> using cifs to transfer data over a 100mbit network casues my system to hang - every time
<_ReDRuM_> anyone else had that problem?
<whiskers> crimsun, there seems to be a way to force esd to use an alternative device so i can dedicate my pcm device to midi
<whiskers> crimsun, now...dmix sets up a virtual device does it not
<whiskers> crimsun, it looks like dmix sets up some kind of slave device...like hdw:0,0
<whiskers> or something
<crimsun> no
<whiskers> crimsun, well these docs are confusing.
<crimsun> if you're referring to .asoundrc, that's the device for it to use
<crimsun> not the device it configures
<crimsun> you should not attempt to use the "device" it configures
<whiskers> crimsun, ok..don't set esd for /dev/dsp...is that correct?
<crimsun> whiskers: if you do, you'll need to redefine pcm.dsp
<crimsun> better to use /dev/adsp and redefine pcm.adsp
<whiskers> crimsun, ok i will try setting esd to /dev/adsp...but where is pcm.adsp defined
<crimsun> you would redefine it in .asoundrc, same as the others
<whiskers> crimsun, i have /dev/adsp now...and /dev/dsp
<whiskers> crimsun, and they have distinct minor numbers
<whiskers> crimsun, so they should be accessible by the kernel
<crimsun> well yes, the kernel _creates_ them
<crimsun> bbl
<kakalto> what's xfce's terminal called?
<whiskers> ok crimson..i had to monkey with the code a little...but i have tuxracer playing on esd with the virtual device and audacity using the regular pcm device.
<whiskers> crimsun, for testing purposes
<whiskers> crimsun, it does seem esd is out of the way...but still useful for tuxracer
<kakalto> anyone?
<kakalto> whiskers, >> [17:05]  <crimsun> bbl
<kakalto> that was 1/2 hour ago
<whiskers> crimsun, ok...there does seem to be some issues here....i can play tuxracer on esd on the virtual dmix device and record/play stuff on audacity on the regular device...but there seems to be some kind of reverb effect on the recording
<whiskers> kakalto, hey..fella...lots of problems today
<kakalto> it's 'cause I'm messing around today :P
<kakalto> dw about that question
<whiskers> kakalto, this sound stuff is driving me bananas
<kakalto> :(
<glass-eye> any idea when the fix for the broken kde packages is going to be out?
<whiskers> kakalto, that damn intel wants us to build bricks without  straws
* glass-eye loves Intel
<whiskers> glass-eye, well what do you think about intel's decision to drop the regular sound board designs and try to  do everything with just one port
<glass-eye> whiskers: i don't care much :)
* glass-eye works for Intel btw :) not in the desktop division though
* glass-eye waits to be clobbered by the AMD fanboys
<kakalto> whiskers, intel is silly :)
<kakalto> whiskers, go AMD :)
<glass-eye> heh
<kakalto> or if it's motherboard you're talking about, ASUS are great :)
<whiskers> kakalto, it is not the processor issue..it is the sound chip design
<glass-eye> that was a lot less that i thought it would be
<kakalto> onboard?
<glass-eye> well, Intel makes crappy soundcards
<whiskers> glass-eye, they damn sure do..they want us to build bricks without strawas
<glass-eye> whiskers: buy lots of our cell processors though
<glass-eye> and our desktop processors of course
<membreya> damn LIRC is a pain to configure :|
<whiskers> membreya, i am trying to get the virtual stuff working...but i hear a reverb in audacity recordings when tuxracer is using esd
<whiskers> membreya, i think there are still problems with dmix
<aljosa> i installed ubuntu then apt-get into kubuntu but kde menus are not complete. is there some script to regenerate menus?
<kkathman> howdy all :)
<whiskers> glass-eye, i dont know why Intel ever created that damn ac97 codec approach with deficient hardware
<whiskers> glass-eye, it just creates a shitload of problems for trying to have talkie games with background midi music
<kkathman> evenin whiskers :)
<dimmak> anybody have much experience with kubuntu on a 700m... i have followed tutorial sites, but the resolution fix just doesn't work for me
<whiskers> kkathman, hey guy...how are you doing today?
<kkathman> whiskers doing good, ready to head back to Texas tomorrow...stopping off in Lubbock to see the kids :)
<meng> the new kdelibs packages is problematic
<kkathman> tired tonight...its only 11:00pm here and Im usually good till midnight :(
<meng> it clashed with kdenetowrk
<whiskers> kkathman, ok...well be careful...and uh we can test the other stuff when you get time
<delltony> ok gotta question
<kkathman>  whiskers should be Sunday evening...I get home relatively early, around 5 or so I think...so I'll have the rest of the evening
<delltony> if iptables -A INPUT -s iphere -j DROP does the banning of an ip
<delltony> how do you remove it?
<whiskers> crimsun, this is even worse...now the ogg recorder in gnome can't access resource for writing
<kkathman> well gotta get up and catch a flight...see yall later :)
<crimsun> whiskers: which ogg recorder?
<whiskers> crimsun, the sound recorder in gnome
<whiskers> crimsun, i can get audacity to finally come up and record with esd running and tuxplayer using it on another desktop
<whiskers> crimsun, but the recording is crap and has some kind of reverb issue with it
<whiskers> crimsun, and also the sound recorder no longer works on gnome
<\sh> http://spaces.msn.com/ and http://www.ubuntulinux.com/ where are the similarities..
<whiskers> crimsun, it seems to record and save the file but it will not play it
<whiskers> let me try starting esd on the regular device
<whiskers> crimsun, ok..if i start esd on the regular device...sound recorder plays the file it recorded and it sounds ok
<whiskers> crimsun, but then i have lost the ability to use dmix
<crimsun> are you using plug:dmix?
<whiskers> crimsun, no what is that...i just changed the stuff in .asoundrc from !default to /dev/adsp
<whiskers> crimsun, and then loaded esd on /dev/adsp
<whiskers> crimsun, but there are some problems
<Borg^Queen> Hey people. I'm trying to use ku live to edit the fstab on a Fedora system. How do I mount the drive?
<Borg^Queen> Anyone
<Borg^Queen>  Don't be shy
<whiskers> crimsun, where can i find info on plug:dmix...in case i missed something
<crimsun> whiskers: what sort of info on plug:dmix?
<whiskers> crimsun, i don't know..i don't know what it is...you mentioned it
<Borg^Queen> Hello?
<crimsun> whiskers: (the question was in reference to how your apps are specifying their sound output devices)
<whiskers> crimsun, i am wondering if i did something wrong
<crimsun> Borg^Queen: do you know which partition it is?
<whiskers> crimsun, oh..ok..you think i need to recompile sound recorder
<Borg^Queen> Yes
<crimsun> whiskers: no
<crimsun> whiskers: the symptoms you describe are normal with dmix and attempting to record from /dev/*dsp
<crimsun> Borg^Queen: have you mounted the partition?
<Borg^Queen> Nope
<whiskers> crimsun, yes it doesn't work very well....Intel expects us to build bricks without straws
<Borg^Queen> That's what I want to do. 
<crimsun> Borg^Queen: sudo mount /dev/hd$drive$partition /mnt
<crimsun> Borg^Queen: substitute $drive and $partition with yours
<crimsun> Borg^Queen: for instance, I use /dev/hda6
<Borg^Queen> It says I need to specify the filesystem
<Borg^Queen> Which is ext3
<Borg^Queen> What's the agrument to add it?
<crimsun> you shouldn't need to specify -t ext3
<crimsun> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda6 /mnt
<crimsun> (for example)
<Borg^Queen> thanks
<crimsun> np
<kakalto> is it possible to make a small script that checks if a tv is attached to the video card, and if so, copies a special xorg.conf to replace the current xorg.conf, and start with this configuration?
<kakalto> Or is a script like this already available?
<crimsun> no need to replace your xorg.conf; just start X on another vt explicitly specifying the other xorg.conf
<kakalto> crimsun, so is something like that already available? Or is it easy to creat?
<crimsun> kakalto: easy to do manually
<Borg^Queen> crimsun: thanks you're a doll
<crimsun> Borg^Queen: np
<Borg^Queen> This live cd rocks
<crimsun> yep, I've been using mine for about a week now
<Borg^Queen> I'm using it to repair win machines
<Borg^Queen> Ok system up and running.
<Borg^Queen> :D
<Borg^Queen> Now to watch the Incredibles!
* Borg^Queen gives crimsun a pizza and coke
<Borg^Queen> GN
<whiskers> crimsun, but anyway it was exciting to create a virtual device even if it doesn't work very well
<whiskers> crimsun, i don't see a way to tell sound recorder to use plug:dmix anywhere in its options
<crimsun> whiskers: well, you wouldn't tell a recording app to record from a dmixed device
<crimsun> dmix is only for playback; dsnoop is for recording
<crimsun> if you want to combine them, use asym
<whiskers> crimsun, ok where is the url for dsnoop and asym info and i will print it and examine it like the others
<crimsun> whiskers: alsa.opensrc.org
<whiskers> crimsun, those alsa guys are smarter than me...i only made a jack midi...but they made a virtual midi
<whiskers> crimsun, their approach is entirely different from mine
<whiskers> crimsun, i have to try out some of their stuff also
<whiskers> crimsun, but they modprobe different than i do....i modprobe snd_seq
<danny666> hi@all
<whiskers> crimsun, and they modprobe snd-virmidi
<whiskers> crimsun, hey that might be good enough to put background music on the virtual midi device and talkie stuff for games on the regular device
<danny666> did somebody else having problems with kde update from yesterday?
<whiskers> danny666, they are not bothering me...but i only got a few kdelib updates because i am using gnome
<whiskers> danny666, but i use qt a lot and a couple of apps needed kdelibs
<danny666> yes the kicker applets for example
<danny666> how can i downgrade with apt-get?
<amichai> my splash screen flickers like mad, any ideas?
<whiskers> wow ubuntus libraries are way out of date
<whiskers> i tried to install kexi and about 10 ubuntu hoary libraries are miserably out of date
<whiskers> but kexi does come up and works a little but not very functional
<whiskers> i was able to create a database and it seems to have functions already to create tables and all that jazz...but the report design and layout and query stuff is still deficient as far as i can tell
<Choubaka> out of date? wtf. :|
<whiskers> Choubaka, way way out of date for kexi
<whiskers> Choubaka, lots and lots of them
<Choubaka> What the hell does kexi need then? :|
<Choubaka> what is it anyway?
<whiskers> Choubaka, kexi is kde's version of glom just like krita is kde's version of gimpshop
<Choubaka> ok.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well the GNU people are working on the stuff...i guess it just takes time for the dust to settle
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> On another note, I wish I knew wtf is wrong with my computer.
<Choubaka> I'm getting segfaults on specific programs.
<whiskers> Choubaka, that happens all the time...do some backtraces on stacks and stuff and try to find the bugs
<whiskers> Choubaka, that will help point people in the right direction
<Choubaka> I can also 100% reliably crash my entire computer by trying to run those programs too often.
<whiskers> Choubaka, hey so what ...i crash win98 all the time
<Choubaka> This isn't win98
<whiskers> Choubaka, well do some backtraces and find the problems and help fix them
<Choubaka> I believe the problem is in my hardware, though.
<whiskers> Choubaka, even if you could just point out the specific lines of the errors in their source code that would help
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> they're not segfaulting anymore.
<Choubaka> wtf.
<Choubaka> they segfaulted yesterday
<whiskers> Choubaka, your problems are nothing new.....i have been having core dumps all over the place on linux for 11 years
<membreya> maybe your computer is overheating Choubaka :P
<whiskers> Choubaka, although i don't see the core dump files anymore like i used to
<Choubaka> that might be it.
<Choubaka> know what.
<Choubaka> I fixed the problem by not using proprietary drivers.
<Choubaka> it seems.
<membreya> drivers for what?
<Choubaka> nvidia
<membreya> what vid card?
<Choubaka> though the machine did crash a couple times with nv too
<Choubaka> GF4MX
<membreya> Choubaka: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7183
<membreya> get in line dude
<Choubaka> gdm had never crashed. :|
<membreya> never locked?
<Choubaka> not gdm.
<membreya> so what is the crash you're referring to ?
<Choubaka> just random crashes.
<Choubaka> while using the nvidia driver, I was able to kill the computer by running certain programs..
<Choubaka> but gdm never crashed.
<membreya> "killing" as in how?
<Choubaka> complete lock-up
<membreya> could you move the mouse?
<Choubaka> no
<membreya> hmmm
<whiskers> Choubaka, well just be glad you don't have to rm all those core dumps all over the place like we used to have to do
<membreya> i just want 3d acceleration to work, without having to go and buy a new fancy nvidia card
<whiskers> membreya, well i had some 3d stuff working but slow...without the nvidia drivers
<whiskers> membreya, i was using some of that directfb stuff
<membreya> meaning 3d acceleration technically wasn't working :P
<membreya> you could have 3d..just not accelerated :P
<whiskers> membreya, well it is not crashing on my cheap nvidia card
<whiskers> membreya, but...i turned a lot of stuff off that was causing problems
<membreya> whiskers crashes on mine when I use renderaccel
<whiskers> membreya, that is right...i already turned that off
<membreya> only got a geforce 4000
<membreya> amd64 3200 makes up for the lack of GPU power though
<whiskers> membreya, it is not crashing on mine since i turned a lot of crap off
<membreya> whiskers: renderaccel is where a lot of crashes come from
<whiskers> membreya, yes...i got them here too
<whiskers> membreya, so i turned that crap off
<membreya> whiskers: without renderaccel you don't get acceleration :P
<whiskers> membreya, hey my card is still very fast
<whiskers> membreya, it plays tux racer great
<membreya> grrrrrrrrrr :P
<whiskers> membreya, and it is just a cheap 5200
<membreya> but then again my /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status says AGP disabled
<whiskers> membreya, but i also had to turn renderaccel off...but it did not make much difference
<whiskers> ok let me see what mine says
<whiskers> ok i have agpgart enabled but fastwrites disabled
<membreya> see, mine just says disabled :|
<whiskers> membreya, but i am only using 4x right now
<Choubaka> membreya: you don't need renderaccel for 3d acceleration
<whiskers> membreya, it is fast without it
<whiskers> membreya, and it doesn't crash ...at least  so far...so not nearly as much
<Choubaka> hm
<Choubaka> import still seems to crash! :|
<whiskers> membreya, but 3d works without any nvidia drivers....i had it working with directfb stuff....but not too fast
<Choubaka> "import: hashmap.c:581: GetNextElementInLinkedList: Assertion `list_info->signature == 0xabacadabUL' failed. Aborted"
<Choubaka> now it segfaulted
<whiskers> Choubaka, well welcome to win98
<jubei> Is evdev input enabled by default in kubuntu?
<whiskers> Choubaka, hey those guy don't call that transexual Bill Gates...Sir Crashelot...for nothing
<Choubaka> whiskers: duh
<Choubaka> This still is not win98
<Choubaka> Though now I had a similar crash as in bugzilla
<Choubaka> But I am not using nvidia glx :| 
<whiskers> Choubaka, hey how can you tell it is not win98...i have the same apps running on win98 that i do here
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> jarkko@warui:~$ uname -a
<Choubaka> Linux warui 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:56:05 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Choubaka> It's not win98 :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, i have gaim on win98, gimpshop on win98, clamav on win98, skype on win98, and abi on win98, xchat on win98, and so on
<Choubaka> So?
<whiskers> Choubaka, and also dd on win98, so how can you tell the difference
<Choubaka> Are you just trying to make a bad joke? :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, no..i am being honest
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> well, uname tells me I am running a Linux kernel, so it can not be win98. :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, well that is one way i guess to tell the difference
<Choubaka> if I was running win98, it'd have told me I'm running win98.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well at least win98 doesn't have that clippy crap
<Choubaka> besides, there's no xfce4 for win98. nor apt, nor nothing. :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, yes there is....you can compile nearly anything for win98
<whiskers> Choubaka, they also have x for win98 too...but i don't use it myself
<Choubaka> Now you're just trolling.
<whiskers> Choubaka, no...i am not...these are facts
<Choubaka> how relevant are they? :P
<whiskers> Choubaka, well i don't know if they are relevant at all....but they are facts not fiction
<Choubaka> irrelevant facts are as good as fiction. 
<whiskers> Choubaka, well perhaps.
<membreya> whiskers: out of curiosity...what do lsmod |grep agp say?
<whiskers> membreya, it says intel agp
<membreya> dang, mine has no agp modules loaded
<membreya> oh well
<whiskers> uh 20636 whatever that is
<Choubaka> besides, anyone with half a brain and _some_ rudimentary knowledge of computers would know at least what OS they're running.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well i have two computers....i paid for win98 and it is a sunk cost....so i keep fixing it with the latest gnu stuff
<Choubaka> membreya: afaik you need agpgart loaded to be able to use nvidia's 3d acceleration.
<membreya> dmesg says agpgart loaded..but lsmod says no
<Choubaka> whiskers: 'k.
<whiskers> Choubaka, but i cannot sell any of it
<whiskers> Choubaka, but i don't care
<Choubaka> I'd fix it by installing a free OS.
<Choubaka> ;)
<whiskers> Choubaka, i do have one right here on this computer
<Choubaka> I suspected you do.
<whiskers> Choubaka, i have been working on this stuff for many years
<Choubaka> But you still have win98! :|
<whiskers> Choubaka, i also had an extra computer i was working on the hurd and freedos with....but i gave it to Purple Heart
<whiskers> Choubaka, well i paid for win98....and i am going to get some value out of it...if i have to compile every single gnu program for it
<Choubaka> I mean, no amount of gnu stuff is going to fix win98 
<whiskers> Choubaka, hey it is not too bad....i have process monitors, thread, mutex, identifiers....process abort commands and so on
<whiskers> Choubaka, also i have system monitors, hardware monitors, and other stuff already working on it
<Choubaka> But still you're running the win98 kernel. :D
<whiskers> Choubaka, yes...but the kernel is great for many games
<Choubaka> Yeah, well. That's true.
<whiskers> Choubaka, anyway...it is neither here nor there....it is just an old os that i try to keep working with free software
<Choubaka> or not; rather, it's the fact you have directx 
<whiskers> Choubaka, well i have opengl and directx9c....so far
<whiskers> Choubaka, but i don't use that windows media player stuff....i use snackamp
<whiskers> Choubaka, and i do have command line mplayer working great on win98....but no gui yet
<whiskers> Choubaka, and dosbox also working..but slow as hell just like on linux
<Choubaka> heh :p
<Choubaka> Try dosemu
<Choubaka> oh, wait, never mind
<Choubaka> that's linux-only :/
<Choubaka> or at least, no-windows
<whiskers> Choubaka, hey does dosemu play the abuse game worth a shit
<whiskers> Choubaka, dosbox is pure crap on this intel p4
<Choubaka> abuse?
<Choubaka> there's a native linux/windows port of abuse afaik.
<malte> yep
<whiskers> Choubaka, yes i have seen that and it works great...but the problem is there are thousands of GREAT dos games and dosbox needs to get working
<whiskers> Choubaka, because they can't make a linux port of each one
<Choubaka> You were talking about abuse :|
<whiskers> Choubaka, that was an example....it is not the game that matters it is getting it to work in dosbox so the thousands of others will work
<Choubaka> dosbox is quite complete afaik.
<whiskers> Choubaka, it is not worth a shit on either windows or linux
<Choubaka> I know
<Choubaka> because it's a full-blown emulator.
<Choubaka> of course it requires a huge amount of processing power.
<Choubaka> dosemu is better, because it only virtualises a dos environment.
<Choubaka> it requires a dos installation (a disk image for example) to work
<Choubaka> I've found dosemu often faster than Windows XP's own dos VM :P
<whiskers> Choubaka, windows dos is even worse than dosbox
<whiskers> Choubaka, it isn't worth a shit...it doesn't even play sound properly
<whiskers> Choubaka, i don't know what is wrong with this multitasking shit that it can't even play dos games properly
<Choubaka> It's windows.
<Choubaka> duh.
<kakalto> yay!
<kakalto> I finished my xfce menu :D
<kakalto> where does konversation keep its logs?
<kakalto> nm
<whiskers> Choubaka, i just got through telling you that the performance is miserable on win98 and linux....so pay attention
<whiskers> Choubaka, you cannot blame it on windows98 when the same shit happens on Linux
<whiskers> Choubaka, there is just something very wrong with this multitasking shit.
<whiskers> Choubaka, maybe freedos32 will fix it
<kakalto> whiskers, you like xfce?
<Choubaka> yay!
<Choubaka> dosemu plays urw with sounds \o/
<kakalto> ^_^
<Choubaka> whiskers: dosbox's performance is miserable because it emulates _everything_
<Choubaka> processor, VGA, memory devices, sound... whatever.
<Choubaka> dosemu works fast because it just virtualises and runs dos in the virtualised environment.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well that is what a DOS GAME requires
<whiskers> kakalto, i haven't seen xfce for many years...so i can't say
<whiskers> kakalto, i don't know what it looks like today
<whiskers> kakalto, but does it have its own office program like kde-koffice and gnome-office
<kakalto> no
<kakalto> xfce is lightweight, dude
<whiskers> Choubaka, a DOS game requires 100% dedicated hardware for performance....and this multitasking shit is getting in the way
<kakalto> not everything-plus-the-kitchen-sink
<whiskers> Choubaka, so maybe freedos32 will fix it
<kakalto> which is what kde/gnome is
<Choubaka> whiskers: eh.
<Choubaka> I'm getting fabulous performance with this DOS game I'm running here under dosemu.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well let me go get dosemu and see if abuse plays worth a shit in it
<whiskers> Choubaka, no..i can't get dosemu....synaptic says it will remove kexi
<Choubaka> wtf.
<whiskers> Choubaka, hey what kind of shit is this?
<Choubaka> I don't know
<Choubaka> kexi is probably misconfigured.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well it says something about broken filter.
<whiskers> Choubaka, whatever that means....because most of ubuntu hoary's libraries are way out of date
<Choubaka> No they are not.
<Choubaka> your kexi is just weird.
<whiskers> Choubaka, yes they damn sure are....go get the debian kexi if you don't want to compile it yourself...and see for yourself how many damn ubuntu libraries are way out of date
<Choubaka> "way" out of date would be woody.
<kakalto> what about potatoe?
<kakalto> or is it potato..
<Choubaka> kakalto: potato
<Choubaka> hm
<Choubaka> Ubuntu's kdelibs4 is _newer_ than what kexi requires.
<kakalto> I can't spell
<kakalto> then that should be fine
<whiskers> Choubaka, no...kexi requires that...it is all the other stuff that is way out of date.
<whiskers> Choubaka, stop speaking out your ass and go get the deb file and see for yourself
<Choubaka> same for libart-2.0-2, libfontconfig1, libfreetype6, ...
<Choubaka> whiskers: duh.
<Choubaka> you don't install .debs compiled for debian on Ubuntu!
<Choubaka> you get the source for the deb and build it so it works on Ubuntu.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well the ubuntu people told me to use dpkg
<whiskers> Choubaka, but the ubuntu libraries are way out of date....all the glib stuff and gnome related stuff
<whiskers> Choubaka, go get it and you will see.....it says you need version 2 or 3 of this and this and that and that and you only have version 1.3.7 or shit like this
<Choubaka> hmm. so it seems.
<Choubaka> lemme try doing it right :P
<kakalto> what exactly does kitchensync do?
<rejser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28038 <-- anyone that can help me? :)
<Choubaka> whiskers: anyway, ubuntu is not out of date.
<whiskers> Choubaka, you can't build on out of date libraries...idiot...they want have all the function to support the latest programs function calls
<whiskers> Choubaka, that is why gentoo has a mechanism for constantly updating the libraries
<Choubaka> it's your program that is too new.
<whiskers> Choubaka, first you have to get up do date libraries
<whiskers> Choubaka, then you try to compile the program
<whiskers> Choubaka, but anyway kexi is not ready yet...so i guess i could remove it for now and try dosemu
<Choubaka> you also need the dosemu-freedos package.
<Choubaka> so you have a DOS to virtualise :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, ok i did what you said...dosemu comes up and says drive c...but where is it and how do i get to my dosbox abuse game to test it
<Choubaka> switch to d:
<Choubaka> that's your home dir.
<Choubaka> and did you start xdosemu?
<Choubaka> because "dosemu" alone is console only.
<whiskers> Choubaka, nope that thing isn't worth a shit....it froze completely when trying to detect the sound system
<Choubaka> bah.
<Choubaka> I guess You just lack the ability to use it properly.
<Choubaka> dosemu requires OSS, btw.
<Choubaka> or at least OSS emulation.
<Choubaka> so dmix or other things may confuse it.
<whiskers> Choubaka, ok...the second time i loaded it...it did not freeze
<whiskers> Choubaka, it detected sound ok...and i told it no midi for now
<whiskers> Choubaka, just to see if the graphics is going to work
<Choubaka> it should at least.
<Choubaka> dosemu can run Win 3.1 :P
<whiskers> Choubaka, ok..it says unable to open cache...make sure you have write permissions for C:
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> I wonder which drive C: was...
<whiskers> Choubaka, i don't give a damn about win3.1...i care about the most hardware demanding of dos games
<Choubaka> Ok.
<whiskers> Choubaka, and this multitasking shit seems to be getting in the way...and using resources that otherwise could have been devoted to the game
<whiskers> Choubaka, how do you get write permissions for c:
<Choubaka> Let's find out.
<whiskers> Choubaka, where does dosemu place c:
<whiskers> Choubaka, in the linux file system
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> /var/lib/dosemu perhaps
<whiskers> Choubaka, that is a strange place...usually /var is for logging and stuff
<whiskers> Choubaka, why didn't it use part of my home directory like dosbox
<Choubaka> well, the freedos installation goes to /var/
<Choubaka> you can copy it over to your ~/ and start dosemu there too
<Choubaka> it's in /var because dosemu in no way depends on the freedos installation 
<whiskers> Choubaka, ok...that should solve the permissions stuff...let me move the whole thing instead of copy it
<Choubaka> you'll probably have to specify the new dir with -install /dir/here/
<whiskers> Choubaka, oh shit...now there is some environment variable screwed up....dosemu won't even execute in /home/george/dosemu
<Choubaka> try again with the -install parameter
<Choubaka> bugger
<Choubaka> I accidentally aborted compiling kexi :|
<amichai> i had to reinstall kubuntu and now its slower, my menu kind of sticks when i go through it, any ideas?
<amichai> also konqueror seems a bit slower
<whiskers> Choubaka, no it keeps saying something about freedos doesn't exist...fix global config
<whiskers> dosemu is a bunch of shit...it doesn't even install in the users directory
<Choubaka> ...
<Choubaka> it does.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well what global.conf file do i need to fix
<Choubaka> just the freedos is in /var
<whiskers> Choubaka, no...we are not going to put freedos in the system directories...we put this testing shit in the users directory
<Choubaka> why?
<whiskers> Choubaka, now freedos is inside /home/george/dosemu...but what config file do i need to change and where is it
<amichai> it all slow as if i'm using a lot of cpu
<Choubaka> amichai: try enabling dma
<amichai> Choubaka: how?
<whiskers> Choubaka, it says error in builtin global config file...where the hell is that
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> move dosemu back under var
<Choubaka> and add "yourusername c_all" to /etc/dosemu/dosemu.users
<whiskers> Choubaka, hell no...that thing is totally fucked up....i don't even want that shit near my system directories
<Choubaka> It's just a dos installation
<Choubaka> read the man pages about how to specify an alternate dos installation
<whiskers> Choubaka, fuck this nonsense....we need to get freedos32 working without all this multitasking shit and latency problems and everything else
<whiskers> Choubaka, and then just make a dual boot machine
<Choubaka> -_-
<Choubaka> dosemu works.
<Choubaka> learn to use it
<Choubaka> and don't just whine.
<amichai> Choubaka: can u help me with this dma thin plz?
<whiskers> Choubaka, that stuff is not worth shit to me.
<whiskers> Choubaka, we need to get freedos32 working for some serious games
<whiskers> Choubaka, and make a dual boot machine
<whiskers> Choubaka, none of that virtual machine stuff is worth a damn...not one bit of it
<Choubaka> whiskers: Stop the whining.
<whiskers> Choubaka, i am not whining...i am saying what i think needs to be donw
<whiskers> done
<Choubaka> Just because you don't know a shit about how to work with dosemu doesn't mean it's useless.
<malte> you are clearly whining!
<whiskers> there is no substitute for freedos32 for embedded systems and real-time responsiveness
<Choubaka> It allows me to play DOS games without dualboot, and at tolerable speeds.
<whiskers> Choubaka, fuck your nonsense
<malte> hihi :)
<Anlar> amichai: dma thing?
<Choubaka> learn to use the freaking computer.
<whiskers> Choubaka, go peddle your worthless shit to somebody else.....i have better things to do
<amichai> Anlar: Choubaka told me to try enabling my dma
<Anlar> amichai: /etc/hdparm.conf
<Choubaka> amichai: you can do it with hdparm.
<Anlar> amichai: and "dma = on" there
<Anlar> amichai: that's all you ahve to do..
<amichai> Anlar: what does that do?
<Anlar> there is more options but they won't benefit you that much and some are even dangerous
<Anlar> amichai: enables automatically the dma for all your ide devices at the next boot afaik
<Choubaka> a temporary workaround will be just to by doing sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda (if hda is your disk)
<Choubaka> but you can make it permanent by modifying /etc/hdparm.conf
<amichai> Anlar: obviously i have to remove # also right?
<Anlar> yes.
<Anlar> haven't tried that one, these sata thingies are always at the best settings and that's all about them. :)
<amichai> i need to reboot or just restart x
<Choubaka> neither
<Anlar> you can do sudo /etc/init.d/hdparm restart
<Choubaka> make it so that it looks like this:
<Choubaka> /dev/hdc {
<Choubaka>         dma = on
<Choubaka> }
<Choubaka> where hda may be hda :p
<Choubaka> hdc*
<Choubaka> duh
<amichai> Choubaka: where do i change the /dev stuff?
<Choubaka> hm
<Choubaka> wait a second.
<skaman> hey guys
<skaman> ubuntu has a graphical tool for upgrading the os
<Choubaka> did you just uncomment the first occurrence of #dma = on?
<skaman> what about kubuntu?
<Choubaka> Because I believe that's wrong.
<Anlar> skaman: kynaptic
<amichai> Choubaka: yes
<Choubaka> scroll down the config file where the device definitions are.
<amichai> Choubaka: ok
<Choubaka> and recomment the dma stanza
<amichai> Choubaka: ok
<skaman> Anlar yes i know u can do it with kynaptic...but a tool that advises u about upgrades would be usefule
<amichai> Choubaka: dma is already on there
<Anlar> yes, if you want to be ignorant.
<skaman> O_o
<Anlar> it's like umm.. in larger environments you don't want the users to be aware of that stuff and it's handled centrally.. the nerds can do the things "manually" and they are always removing/updating/installing stuff anyways. the "ordinary users" umm.. yeah, for them a notification of security updates might be good. I bet such applet does exist, it would be wonder if it did not.
<skaman> coz i was thinking
<skaman> i can do it with apt-get
<skaman> but if i install kubuntu on my mummy's box
<Anlar> there is some apt tool for security updates only. that can be automated too
<skaman> se shurely won't be able
<Anlar> I saw it on the wiki
<amichai> ok that was weird
<amichai> my kde just went insane, froze one me 
<amichai> i had to restart x and now it works fast again
* amichai confused
<Anlar> skaman: let's start kynaptic and ask it about "apt", might reveal some tools
<Anlar> apt-watch at least monitors apt sources for changes.. you could monitor automatically the security sources
<Anlar> and update-apt is "a nightly debian package updater"
<Anlar> then there is this http://apt-indicator.sourceforge.net/
<kakalto> why does kubuntu come with like 2 or 3 package managers?
<kakalto> they should cut down, only add 1 of each app that works good
<Anlar> because none of them suits all the situations
<kakalto> kynaptic isn't developed enough
<kakalto> so they added kpackage?
<kakalto> but media players..
<Anlar> kpackage isn't on my kubuntu system.. 
<kakalto> isn't it?
<Anlar> it's available yes, but it isn't by default around.
<kakalto> it's on mine...
<Anlar> you pulled it in. :)
<kakalto> maybe I added it 
<kakalto> my bad ;)
<kakalto> so that's why it has debian repos
<kakalto> I was wondering :)
<Anlar> hmm. wonder if that apt-indicator really works.. might be nice 
<amichai> kakalto: is xfce faster for u or kde? with kde services that is.
<kakalto> not sure
<kakalto> I think xfce
<eckhart> hi
<kakalto> eckhart, hi.
<amichai> ok
<kakalto> does kubuntu come with juk?
<eckhart> is there any solution for the broken kdelibs-data?
<amichai> kakalto: amarok i think
<kakalto> I'm just wondering if juk comes default aswell
<eckhart> it has made my kde nearly unusable since yesterday
<hussam> anybody here using a tv card on kubuntu?
<kakalto> eckhart, what version?
<kakalto> warty? hoary? breezy?
<kakalto> hussam, I'd like to, but I don't currently have one >.<
<eckhart> hoary
<eckhart> someone told me yesterday that the problem is known
<kakalto> mine's not broken, you should maybe mark it for re-installation?
<eckhart> but no solution has made its way into the packages now
<hussam> I'm having a problem with my tv card I did a modprobe saa7134 card=11 tuner=2 the video works but I get no sound
<hussam> anybody has an idea?
<eckhart> kakalto: no, does not help
<kakalto> eckhart, that
<eckhart> kakalto: apt-get -f install does not help either
<kakalto> is strange
<KaiL> somebody ever had problems with dpkg while installing? it just sits there and does nothing...
<kakalto> is it on the forums?
<kakalto> do you currently have gui?
<kakalto> gnome or xfce or anything?
<eckhart> i do have one
<eckhart> i have kde
<eckhart> but most of the things in it are useless
<kakalto> ohk
<eckhart> like e.g. konversation is not able to do any connects etc.
<kakalto> does konqueror work?
<eckhart> ah, yes, works
<eckhart> just found my problem in a german forum
<eckhart> i'll try the solution attached to it
<kakalto> eckhart, "sudo apt-get install kdelibs=4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 kdelibs-data=4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3"
<kakalto> hehe
<eckhart> same solution i found :-)
<eckhart> seems to work now
<eckhart> at least apt-get has no problems anymore
<kakalto> reboot, then see if everyhing works
<calim> hello there, hey how come the fglrx have so limited compatibility? I check the wiki on ubuntu, and it sucks, my card is ATI 9600XT and kubuntu doesn't support 3d for it..
<calim> i installed fglrx thought and it was working fine, but now it's getting so buggy, no opengl screesaver, crashes on celestia.. :(
<eckhart> back
<calim> nobody got this kind of problem and who found a solution..?
<eckhart> seems to work fine, apart from the fact i've lost some settings
<eckhart> konversation also works
<eckhart> thanks
<kakalto> yeah, settings would be lost
<kakalto> but ah well
<whiskers> kakalto, well the whole hoary shit is way out of date
<whiskers> kakalto, if you get the latest kexi deb you can see just how bad and out of date this system is
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> they haven't caught up with the times yet
<kakalto> even though they have kde 3.4
<Anlar> "kexi" ?
<whiskers> kakalto, no...i guess they will have to make a future version
<whiskers> kakalto, and get the stuff up to date
<kakalto> you mean hoary, Revision 1
<kakalto> or just breezy, "actually up to date" version
<whiskers> kakalto, and some of these idiots are trying to compile the latest programs on dinosaur libraries
<kakalto> :(
<whiskers> kakalto, the libraries don't even have the funtions for the latest programs function calls
<kakalto> not cool
<whiskers> kakalto, you see how stupid some of these people are
<kakalto> ja
<Anlar> apart from whining so far everything I need and have wanted and installed has been really uptodate and fine
<whiskers> Anlar, bullshit...you don't even have the latest kexi up to date
<whiskers> Anlar, or the latest glom
<Anlar> I don't use kexi, I don't even want it. The openoffice one is better.
<kakalto> kewl
<kakalto> whiskers, but...
<whiskers> Anlar, and plus these morons want us to install experimental stuff in our system directories instead of our user directories
<kakalto> not a great idea
<Anlar> experimental stuff?
<whiskers> Anlar,yes like dosemu
<Anlar> that's why the packet management system can identify into which packages which files belong and remove & fix all the crap if necessary
<Anlar> but yeah, emulating dos is crap, I agree. :)
<whiskers> Anlar, it is...there is no substitute for a non-multitasking hardware oriented freedos32 system....that is not restricted to 640k
<whiskers> Anlar, so serious games that can really tax the hardware can be written
<Anlar> dos.. games.. in this millenium? interesting.
<kakalto> Anlar, there was _some_ good dos games
<kakalto> or is the emphasis meant to be on _was_
<Anlar> indeed.
<kakalto> I remember... Crystal Caves
<kakalto> that was the kewlest! :DD
<whiskers> kakalto, you may not know this...but was is not appropriate...nearly every gaming console devotes the entire hardware to the game
<whiskers> kakalto, and still they don't have enough hardware power
<kakalto> I don't quite get how that relates
<whiskers> kakalto, each new console tries to get faster hardware so more intensive and hardware demanding games can be written...and this multitasking shit gets in the way and consumes resources that could otherwise be devoted to the game
<kakalto> I was just reminiscing, and saying that there were some good games in dos' time
<whiskers> kakalto, you bet your ass...and on less powerful hardware...but that hardware was devoted mostly to the game
<whiskers> kakalto, and not to a lot of multitasking shit
<Anlar> then go use then console.
<kakalto> whiskers, I don't understand how that relates to my sentences
<whiskers> Anlar, nope i won't use another console...i bought a nintendo and lived to regret it
<kakalto> I haven't tried emulating yet or anything
<whiskers> Anlar, i am sick and tired of how when you buy games for your console...then they come out with a better console and you have to buy all new games
<whiskers> Anlar, i am just going to make a dual boot system
<Anlar> life is life
<kakalto> ahhhh
<kakalto> I thought Anlar was meaning console == terminal, and was rather clueless
<whiskers> kakalto, no Anlar is very bright and he understands the issues
<kakalto> my bad
<kakalto> thing is, I wasn't starting any deep conversation or something...
<kakalto> when I said "was", I was meaning in the past
<kakalto> no philosophical talk here, atleast not at the moment :)
<Anlar> well, I bought xbox.. to be able to play games.. and got tired of it in 2 months because all the games are so repeatitive and boring..
<kakalto> ja...
<kakalto> the old games are great
<whiskers> kakalto, yes they are...some of the greatest creativity was obtained many years ago
<kakalto> yup...
<kakalto> soon, consoles are just going to be so good graphics and so crap gameplay, and they'll just go back to classics
<kakalto> port dos games to win & xbox2
<kakalto> they're already doing this
<kakalto> see atari
<kakalto> they did a classics series with pong & stuff
<kakalto> Hugely popular
<syntaxis> thankfully, not all dos games were as simplistic as pong, though... take e.g. Ultima 7 (now ported by http://exult.sourceforge.net) and Star Control 2 (now ported by http://sc2.sourceforge.net)
<syntaxis> and all the old LucasArts games (Monkey Island 1 and 2, Sam & Max Hit The Road...)
<Anlar> the lucasarts games work nice, the game engine for them has been remade :) all you need is the data files from them
<syntaxis> yep, http://scummvm.sourceforge.net
<Anlar> I just bought The Dig and played it :)
<syntaxis> the same's been done for all the Space Quest series as well
<syntaxis> Anlar: that game rocks :-)
<Anlar> I'd like to buy the sound track cd but it isn't available..
<whiskers> Anlar, i would like to see Dragon Warrior 1,2,3,4 series go to abandoned games
<whiskers> Anlar, and maybe Final Fantasy 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
<Anlar> never heard abotu them.
<whiskers> Anlar, you never heard of Dragon Warrior
<whiskers> Anlar, absolutely intriguing series
<kakalto> Dragon Warrior was great
<kakalto> Snes, no?
<whiskers> kakalto, no NES
<kakalto> which?
<kakalto> I thought some were on snes
<Anlar> "was" isn't enough for me. must still be.
<whiskers> kakalto, no...the new Dragon Warrior is a slightly different game but is going to be released on better hardware
<whiskers> different name
<whiskers> not different game
<whiskers> kakalto, i think it will be called Dragon Quest 7 ...or something like this
<whiskers> but we need more GREAT games in the abandoned game section
<whiskers> if Nintendo would just go broke like the other game programmers ...we could get them in abandoned section
<kakalto> of course
<kakalto> many of them still are
<kakalto> I should look for crystal caves on teh net
<whiskers> kakalto, yeah...crystal caves...good one
<whiskers> kakalto, and of course the Ultima Series...and the Gabriel Knight series
<kakalto> 286 or higher reccomended :D
<whiskers> kakalto, and uh..if Lucas would go broke we could get some more nice games in the abandoned section
<Anlar> yeah and some uber-crappy pod racing
<kakalto> Apogee is still around :D
<kakalto> err
<whiskers> Anlar, i don't care too much about that star wars games....i was thinking the Monkey Island 1,2,3,4, and maybe 5
<kakalto> is this the same apogee
<whiskers> Anlar, and Tomb Raider series 1,2,3,4,5,6
<kakalto> Do you guys remember Apogee?
<whiskers> kakalto, nope..what did they write
<whiskers> kakalto, maybe we remember this
<Anlar> yes, games with horrible graphics and technological quality. mmm yeah.
<kakalto> ohhhh
<skaman> hey guys anyone knows if aqua theme has incompatibility with kde 3.4?
<kakalto> Apogee got assimilated by 3drealms
<kakalto> Commander Keen
<kakalto> Crystal Caves
<Anlar> skaman: no.
<kakalto> Math Rescue
<kakalto> Word Rescue
<whiskers> kakalto, oh yeah i remember Keen
<whiskers> kakalto, nice game
<Anlar> skaman: but if you want it in a good way, you install Baghira
<Anlar> skaman: and set it up as aqua.
<kakalto> whiskers, I think I still have it here somewhere :D
<whiskers> kakalto, and Castlevania 1,2,3,4,5
<kakalto> yeah!
<whiskers> kakalto, well there are thousands of GREAT games in the abandoned game collection
<kakalto> heck yeah
<kakalto> www.the-underdogs.org is grea
<whiskers> kakalto, but we need Lucas and Nintendo to go broke to get more
<kakalto> *great
<kakalto> I have about 200 games from there alone
<hussam> anybody here using firefox? I can't seem to be able to install extensions on firefox
<kakalto> hussam, extensions can be a bit of an issue on linux firefox
<Anlar> hussam: you need java support afaik and the software installation must be enabled.
<kakalto> but try #ubuntu - they are more likely to use firefox, not konq
<whiskers> kakalto, and all the nice sierra games like uh...KQ1,2,3,4,5,6 and Robin Hood, and uh Castle of Dr. Brain
<kakalto> Sierra! :D
<kakalto> what about ... ceaser
<Anlar> Day Of The Tentacle!
<kakalto> yeah!
<whiskers> kakalto, and IndyJones..1,2,3,4
<kakalto> IndyJones!
<kakalto> those were sweet
<hussam> could it be because I'm using the installer from mozill.org and not the ubuntu  .deb ?
<whiskers> kakalto, and maybe StarTropics 1 and 2 for some action stuff
<kakalto> lionking
<kakalto> that was pretty kewl
<kakalto> platformer
<Anlar> star control 2 is redone :) musics, gfx, pretty much all..
<kakalto> >:)
<Anlar> the sound track is actually superb and naturally as .oggs
<Anlar> especially the Arilou songs
<syntaxis> Anlar: plus there's voice acting for every bit of dialogue, wahey! :-) (which the PC version didn't have)
<Anlar> voice acting? last time I checked there wasn't.. nice.
<hussam> after installing the kdelibs update today, my whole kde settings were reset to default.
<Anlar> yes and I downgraded because of the depedency problems it brings, if you are talking about teh same thing
<bhna> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8851
<Anlar> yes, that one.
<Anlar> however uninstalling knetworkconf was impossible for me for some reason..
<kakalto> paganitsu!
<whiskers> kakalto, but the thing is how to drive all these game companies that hold copyrights to the games out of business so we can legally get all thier games in the abandoned section for free
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> whiskers, create a conspiracy!
<whiskers> kakalto, well..i don't think that will do it....we just need to drive them out of business so the games can legally be placed in the abandoned section
<kakalto> whiskers, "accidently" burn down all their factories & buildings
<kakalto> ALL
<whiskers> kakalto, if we could just drive Sierra, and Nintendo, and Sony, and Lucas out of business...and financially bankrupt them...we could get all their games legally free
<kakalto> Sony will be impossible
<Anlar> not necessarily. if they go banckrupt they may have debt and have to cover them with the rights to their ip.
<kakalto> that would require promotion of xbox/ms :(
<whiskers> kakalto, no we need to bankrupt MS too...to get all their games legally free.....that is what GNU is all about...to promote more intellectual material into freedom so as to avoid the "Tragedy of the Commons" who can't afford to buy all that stuff
<kakalto> whiskers, how are we going to achieve all of this?
<mikl> err, I get package-problems when upgrading kdelibs :/
<syntaxis> whiskers: abandonware is still not legal
<syntaxis> whiskers: when an entity goes into bankruptcy, all of its assets are divvied up in some way between its debtors, and the copyrights will be included in that
<whiskers> syntaxis, well many lawyers have said it is...since no one is alive to claim copyrights
<syntaxis> whiskers: they do not go into the public domain
<syntaxis> whiskers: which lawyers? Please provide references
<whiskers> syntaxis, it was a while back but many lawyers comment on slashdot all the time
<syntaxis> whiskers: the *new* copyright holders will obviously still be in existence... the transfer of assets will similarly entail a transfer of copyright
<syntaxis> whiskers: lol - yeah, right
<syntaxis> whiskers: if it was posted in a comment on slashdot, it must be true! :-D
<whiskers> syntaxis, nobody will pay them one dime when they are in bankruptcy for any of their material...because they know if they don't then we can all have them for free and unrestricted
<syntaxis> whiskers: it doesn't work that way. The copyright assignment will be an automatic legal thing, even if the new owner considers it worthless from a monetary standpoint.
<syntaxis> whiskers: release into the public domain requires an express declaration
<whiskers> syntaxis, there won't be any new owner...nobody would try to block the total freedom of all their assets for everyone.
<syntaxis> whiskers: and the US is the only country I know of that even has the *concept* of public domain
<syntaxis> whiskers: uh, sure
<syntaxis> whiskers: it isn't that they'll actively try to block it, it's that *freeing* it would require action on their part.
<whiskers> syntaxis, only a greedy person would try to buy them and restrict them to paying customers
<syntaxis> whiskers: read the above
<syntaxis> whiskers: then the whole world is greedy. <shrug>
<syntaxis> whiskers: they don't even have to buy them. All of the assets of the company will be tranferred. That includes both their bog roll and their copyrights.
<syntaxis> whiskers: *all* the assets of a bankrupt company will be apportioned out in some way. *Everything* will legally become the property of somebody else.
<whiskers> syntaxis, they won't transferred...only a greedy person would try to obtain them for capitalistic purposes
<whiskers> syntaxis, GNU is designed to fight that GREED
<syntaxis> whiskers: out of interest, how old are you?
<whiskers> syntaxis, uh well ...not sure....around 50
<syntaxis> whiskers: they don't have to try and obtain them, in the same way that they won't try to obtain the legal ownership of the company's toilet seats. It will just come as part and parcel of the package.
<whiskers> it is only the greedy capitalist pigs who try to hoard and restrict...for the purpose of making a return on their investment
<whiskers> syntaxis, i told you....with no greedy capitalist pigs around...they won't be transferred...nobody would buy them
<syntaxis> whiskers: you're either winding me up or seriously deluded... hopefully the former
<whiskers> syntaxis, no...I don't think you have the slightest idea what GNU stands for.
<syntaxis> whiskers: what does GNU have to do with the transferral of copyright following the bankruptcy of a gaming company?
<syntaxis> whiskers: the answer is "nothing"
<syntaxis> whiskers: what are you talking about?
<padawarno> bonjour
<whiskers> syntaxis, GNU is designed to promote freedom of intellectual issues....and expressly forbids restriction
<whiskers> syntaxis, because capitalist pigs try to hoard and restrict to only paying customers
<syntaxis> whiskers: you've got the wrong end of the stick completely... the FSF is not leading a crusade against capitalism
<syntaxis> whiskers: and it isn't only for-profit companies that release closed-source code
<syntaxis> whiskers: and if you distribute GPLed software, you are under no obligation to provide the source code to anyone other than those you distribute the binaries to - i.e. your paying customers
<whiskers> syntaxis, you are absolutely full of shit and don't understand the deep issues of GNU
<syntaxis> whiskers: right back at you :-D
<whiskers> syntaxis, GNU forbids restriction
<whiskers> syntaxis, where it can.
<syntaxis> whiskers: no.
<whiskers> syntaxis, because with unrestricted supply ...for any demand...price will be driven to zero
<syntaxis> whiskers: it would help if you actually try to provide justification and rationale for what you're saying as opposed to just making it up as you go along
<whiskers> syntaxis, you idiot...go read economics 1
<syntaxis> whiskers: unrestricted supply is a fantasy state which has never existed and does not exist today
<syntaxis> whiskers: and your simplistic model does not take into account the necessity to recoup the initial cost of writing the software in the first place in some form
<mikl> Is there someone that could help me fix a problem with apt...?
<syntaxis> mikl: you don't need to ask... just state what your problem is :-)
<syntaxis> mikl: and people will help if they can
<mikl> right - my problem is this: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/387
<whiskers> syntaxis, again...that is just filthy, greedy capitalist pig talk such as earning a return on investment
<whiskers> syntaxis, you don't recoup anything...price will be driven to zero
<syntaxis> whiskers: https://agia.fsf.org/order/#software - the FSF itself sells software for significantly more than zero
<mikl> apt complains about a package-error when trying to upgrade kdelibs-data
<whiskers> syntaxis, well no one prevents them from selling it as long as they also give it away for free
<syntaxis> whiskers: that is not a requirement of the license
<whiskers> syntaxis, and only the "Tragic Common" would pay
<syntaxis> whiskers: for instance, RHEL and Linspire are not available for free downloads
<bhna> whiskers: syntaxis: use private message please
<syntaxis> bhna: fair enough
<buz> the tragedy of the commons only exists if regulation is wrong
<syntaxis> mikl: what is the error?
<syntaxis> mikl: ah, sorry, checking
<whiskers> syntaxis, absolutely it is and always was.....GNU is designed to foster intellectual freedom....and i suggest you go back and read the critical issue of non-restriction
<syntaxis> whiskers: again, you refuse to accept the plain fact that several Linux distributions are not available for download except to paying customers. If you want to continue discussing further, take it to private messaging.
<bhna> whiskers: this is the kubuntu channel. this not the channel for gnu gpl problems
<Anlar> gnu gpl is a problem itself. :P
<mikl> Beware the trolls (tm)
<syntaxis> mikl: you have to use the --force options to get it to ignore the error
<syntaxis> mikl: issue "dpkg --force-help" to see the options
<mikl> right...
<Anlar> or downgrade, like "sudo apt-get install kdelibs=4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 kdelibs-data=4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3"
<syntaxis> mikl: --force-overwrite is the one you want in this case
<Anlar> which is a nice option until they fix the packages.
<syntaxis> mikl: so... "dpkg --install --force-overwrite <path_to_the_deb>"
<mikl> syntaxis: oh, right :)
<mikl> I'll give it a shot
<syntaxis> Anlar: you're right... in general, waiting is both the easiest and the safest way, but in this case all it's trying to do is overwrite an icon
<whiskers> bhna, GNU gpl is NOT the problem..rampant greedy capitalism is the problem
<bhna> whiskers: but the wrong channel anyway
<mikl> syntaxis: ok, that fixed stuff, thank you
<syntaxis> mikl: no worries
<Choubaka> Hmm
<Choubaka> whiskers: BTW, I managed to compile and install kexi just fine. :P
<Anlar> of course, those applications are really easy to compile and install.
<whiskers> Choubaka, no..you just haven't run into missing function calls yet with your dinosaur libraries
<Choubaka> whiskers: ...
<Choubaka> You have _NO_ clue whatyou are talking about.
<whiskers> Choubaka, if i add sin(x) to a library ....and then somewhere in my program i call on sin(x) library routine...if it isn't there in the latest library...the program won't work
<whiskers> Choubaka, you are a fucking idiot and a disgrace to humanity
<Choubaka> whiskers: if the call isn't in the library, _IT WON'T EVEN COMPILE_
<Choubaka> I managed to compile kexi.
<Choubaka> which means _IT WILL WORK_
<Choubaka> now, I've fed the trolls enough.
<Choubaka> Go away.
<whiskers> that is irrelevant..they may not have change a function name in the library but they may have changed what it does
<whiskers> Choubaka, you are a fucking idiot and a disgrace to humanity
<Choubaka> How nice.
<Choubaka> Is there anyone with the ability to ban trolls?
<Anlar> how could sin(x) work then? give you a nice picture of tux in binary?
<Choubaka> indeed. 
<Choubaka> but sin(x) obviously was just an example.
<Choubaka> they must-ve changed function foo(x) so it does bar(y) instead.
<Choubaka> must've
<Anlar> I haven't noticed any "dinosaur library" yet..
<Choubaka> Anlar: whiskers is just a bad troll.
<mikl> Choubaka: and since you're feeding him, what does that make you?
<Anlar> I come from running Gentoo for the last year and I was running unstable gentoo with lots of CVS stuff like Kde.. and I don't notice anything "dinosaur" even against that perspective here.
<Choubaka> mikl: I'm not going to feed him anymore.
<Anlar> so unless someone can point out the dinosaur libraries that are RELEVANT (not some crappy emulator that no one uses), speak up. otherwise stfu about the matter. or I will ignore the person for good.
<mikl> well, it all comes down to: "You don't like KDE/Gnome/emacs/whatever, don't use it"
<Choubaka> Anlar: He actually claimed Ubuntu is outdated just because a package compiled for debian sid required never libraries than what hoary has. :)
<Anlar> like if every distro should support every perversion of every user.. you are always welcome to build and contribute some .debs too instead of whining
<Choubaka> Anlar: So, to show him I went and compiled the package for ubuntu using debian's sources. It works, but he refuses to accept it. 
<Anlar> I actually moved from Gentoo because of that. they have so little amount of developers that even when you do contribute software packages and stuff they don't have the resources to look at it
<Anlar> choubaka: ah well.. :P
<Kyaneos> hello
<Anlar> what I am missing from all my apt sources is Kmuddy though.. I think I will build a package for it.
* skaman is back.
* skaman is away: Away at the moment
<Choubaka> Anlar: You can add the sid source repo :) 
<Choubaka> or breezy if you will.
<Anlar> I'd rather stay with "pretty much stable".. so umm.. well, I'll take a look at it.
<Choubaka> the source repo won't mess up things.
<buz> i wouldn't use the breezy binaries though
<Choubaka> it's just an easy way to get sources for compiling the occasional bleeding-edge version of some package. :)
<buz> out of personal pain ;-)
<Choubaka> buz: yeah :P
* skaman is away: Away at the moment
* Skaman_Away is back.
<Choubaka> But breezy will be the first distro that I will use that has everything compiled with GCC 4.0
<Anlar> and hopefully SELinux toolchain out of the box.
<mikl> SELinux would be kinda nice
<Anlar> it's the future.
<mikl> indeed
<Anlar> I just found out yesternight that JFS xattr support is too buggy.. now on XFS for the reason until it gets fixed :I
<Anlar> couldn't label symlinks.
<mikl> But Canonical should really reconsider their naming policy...
<Choubaka> What's wrong with Breezy Badger?
<Anlar> let's call the next release "Bob". seriously.
<Choubaka> eh
<Anlar> you recall "Microsoft Bob" ? 
<Choubaka> Ubuntu Bob
<reagleBRKLN> my desktop media/plug icons aren't working anymore. They still appear in media:/ but not the desktop? How to fix?
<Anlar> just to annoy them. :)
<Choubaka> Anlar: AFAIK It sucked
<Anlar> Microsoft Bob failed, Ubuntu Bob ruled, willthe history books say
<Anlar> yes, it majorly did. :)
<reagleBRKLN> ah "show device icons" had been unselected
<Choubaka> But seriously, what's wrong with having funky nicknames?
<mikl> Well, I imagine having to talk my boss into getting "Breezy Badger" instead of windows
* Skaman_Away is away: Away at the moment
* Skaman_Away is back.
<Choubaka> mikl: it's still ubuntu :p
<mikl> yeah, but still
<Choubaka> only the version is nicknamed breezy
<bugi> Will Breezy be the next release?
<Choubaka> and consider MS's naming: Windows 95 (not released on 95 afaik), 98 (ditto, but 98), Windows 2000 (hmm?) XP (wtf. is. XP?)
<Choubaka> And then
<Choubaka> Longhorn
<Choubaka> Need I say more?
<Choubaka> Ubuntus are just Ubuntus with a version number (what are the version numbers of Windows OSes anyway?) and a nickname.
<syntaxis> mikl: sell him on the version number as opposed to the codename
<lex> hi guys...there's someone that can help me to installa my all in wonder on kubuntu?
<Choubaka> And you can always tell him upgrading to a newer version will be painless and easy :D
<lex> come on guys...there's something that watch the tv on ubuntu with a all in wonder ati card?
<Choubaka> (it can't really get any easier than issuing two commands on the command line... except if you prefer clicking a button in a GUI-app.)
* Skaman_Away is away: Away at the moment
<Liam> hi 
<Choubaka> Hi.
<Liam> I'm trying to install firefox under kubuntu, but neither apt-get nor the installer from mozilla.org works 
<bugi> Liam: cant be, whats wrong?
<Liam> the installer complains about gtk and apt-get says no package available 
<buz> works for me
<bugi> Liam: maybe you didnt enable requied repos?
<Liam> it's my first time with kubuntu, and I'm an overall linux newb 
<Liam> I didn't change anything on the default system, but dateformat currency and stuff 
<bugi> Liam: As far as i know FF is installed as default on Kubuntu
<Liam> Konqueror is 
<Liam> Firefox is under Ubuntu 
<Liam> I didn't like ubuntu, because I couldn't change the dateformat 
<Liam> that's why I tried kubuntu, but now I have no firefox... 
<bugi> Very strange
<Choubaka> well, that can be fixed easily.
<Choubaka> install firefox :P
<Liam> that's what I am trying... 
<bugi> Liam: FF downloaded from www.mozilla.org should work on any distro "as it is"
<Choubaka> open kynaptic and browse "firefox" and check the package.
<Choubaka> bugi: ehh
<Liam> I did download it, untar it and tried starting firefox-install 
<bugi> This is version independent FF
<syntaxis> Liam: paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere, e.g. #flood
<bugi> Choubaka: yes
<Liam> gets an error 
<bugi> Liam: what error?
<Choubaka> It's better just to use a native package!
<Liam> liam@Cygnus:~/downloads/firefox-installer$ sudo ./firefox-installer 
<Liam> ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 
<bugi> Liam:Did you check md5sum of Kubuntu ISO?
<Choubaka> do not install using the package from mozilla.org!
<bugi> Choubaka: why? 
<Liam> no what's that? 
<Choubaka> bugi: because there's a debian package available.
<Liam> it's not working either way.. 
<Choubaka> or ubuntu package.
<Liam> url? 
<Choubaka> no url
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Choubaka> :
<Choubaka> p
<bugi> Choubaka: i know but FF from mozillas site works on every distro, there is nothing wrong with using it
<Liam> liam@Cygnus:~/downloads/firefox-installer$ sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox 
<Liam> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig 
<Liam> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig 
<Liam> Paket mozilla-firefox ist nicht verfgbar 
<Choubaka> hm
<Liam> it basically says it can't find it 
<Choubaka> weird... maybe firefox isn't in kubuntu's main
<syntaxis> Liam: again, show us what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bugi> If Liam can't install FF from Mozilla site there have to be another problem, maybe there was md5sum error but he didnt check it
<Choubaka> bugi: the problem is unsatisfied dependencies.
<Choubaka> bugi: that's why he should use a distro package
<Liam> it seems like everything in sources.list ist commented out 
<bhna> Liam: du musst deine datei /etc/apt/source.list editieren. firefox befindest sich in universe. also musst du universe hinzufgen
<bugi> Choubaka: i think that this installer should work 
<Liam> mom 
<bugi> But i can be wrong
<Choubaka> Some guidelines with installing software: a) If it is available in the official repository, install it from there. b) if it is not, look for a trusted repository containing it. c) if you can't find one, reconsider whether you really want the software or not.
<bhna> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<syntaxis> Liam: without actually seeing the contents, it's hard to say
<syntaxis> Liam: but try uncommenting them
<Liam> i tried uncommenting the urls, but I can't save it... 
<Choubaka> you must use sudo 
<Liam> it opened up in "kate" 
<Choubaka> hm
<Choubaka> close it
<Liam> i'm not used to commandline in linux 
<bhna> Liam: ffne die konsole un tippe kdesu kwrite ein. dann gibts du dein passwort ein. dann ffnest du die datei, editierst sie. 
<Choubaka> and start from a terminal: EDITOR=kate sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<bugi> Choubaka: i know, you have right, but i have never had any problems with mozilla FF installer on any distro and i have to say that i use many different ones
<Choubaka> bugi: Good for you.
<Choubaka> But it's still recommendable to _only_ use the package management
<Choubaka> installing external software is not good for newbies.
<Choubaka> it's the main reason why windows is so riddled with spyware. :) 
<Liam> firefox is supposed to be standard XP 
<Choubaka> Liam: it's in ubuntu :P
<Choubaka> it's not a KDE program so it's not included in kubuntu main
<bugi> Choubaka: but FF directly from mozilla site isnt external software ;-)
<Liam> sucks 
<Choubaka> bugi: yes it is.
<Liam> ubuntu sucks 
<Liam> cause I can't change the date format 
<Choubaka> :P
<bugi> :-)
<bhna> Liam: wich date format?
<Choubaka> Liam: I bet you could. You just don't know how.
<bugi> Liam: only 1 problem and you say that all os sux ? ;-)
<Choubaka> Don't blame ubuntu for nothing, please. :)
<Liam> the sudo kate command outputs several pages of errors 
<Choubaka> hmm :|
<Choubaka> bah
<Liam> I asked in #ubuntu, they just got annoyed 
<bhna> Liam: hast du meinen text gelesen?
<darkaudit> Choubaka: can I blame ubuntu for borking the boot sequence? Took a bit to get my SATA drive to be recognized...
<Liam> saying that gnome is trash etc. 
<Choubaka> hah :D
<buz> darkaudit: what kind of chipset do you have?
<Choubaka> darkaudit: sure. Just report the problem to the devs so they can fix it! :)
<Choubaka> Liam: :/
<Liam> Ja schon, aber ich weiss jetzt nicht was ich als erstes machen soll und ich muss dauernd hin und her switchen.. 
<darkaudit> buz: it's an Abit NF7-S v.2 w/ Silicon Image onboard SATA controller...
<syntaxis> Liam: have you tried editing your repository information via synaptic?
<Liam> I don't know how 
<buz> mhh so silicon image finally works?
<Choubaka> kynaptic in his case.
<darkaudit> Choubaka: I will... :)
<bhna> Liam: wolltest du nicht firefox installieren? 
<syntaxis> Liam: it's the "Repositories" menu entry under the "Settings" menu
<Liam> ja wolte ich 
<darkaudit> buz: I just had to add the proper lines in /etc/modules, and slightly rearrange rcS.d
<buz> some months back i had all sorts of issues with silicon image
<buz> the controller is supposedly badly broken inside
<Liam> ack I got stuck in the vi editor, don't know the commands... 
* Choubaka feel weird advising people on #kubuntu and #ubuntu while using neither gnome nor KDE himself :P
<bhna> Liam: dann ffne mal die konsole und tippe kdesu kwrite ein. dann ffne die datei /etc/apt/sources.list und ndere sie so, das universe nicht mehr auskommentiert ist.
<syntaxis> Liam: "i" takes you to "insert mode"
<darkaudit> Choubaka: I'm using xfce, you? :)
<Choubaka> same
<syntaxis> Liam: from that point, pressing "escape" will return you to "command mode"
<Choubaka> xfce owns the world and all.
<Liam> I need to close and open it as sudo... 
<syntaxis> Liam: at which point, "!wq" is the command you need to enter to have it save the changes and quit
<syntaxis> Liam: then try just "!q"
<bhna> Liam: danach lt sich firefox installieren.
<Choubaka> vi is somewhat of a tricky editor for the uninitiated.
<buz> vi is evil
<Choubaka> Liam: Don't be afraid of the command line, btw.
<Choubaka> Even newbies can learn to use it.
<buz> joe is a straight forward command line editor
<Liam> I get better along with ms dos LOL 
<Choubaka> and it's _very_ powerful :)
<buz> who cares
<syntaxis> Liam: lol - failing all else, just do a "Ctrl-Z" and fire it up again using sudo this time
<buz> i don't develop on the console you know
<Choubaka> buz: but you can do a lot of things faster on the command line
<buz> sure
<buz> but for editing some config files, joe is just fine
<Choubaka> so it's worth learning :)
<buz> and doesnt need any learning ;-)
<Choubaka> joe is an application :P
<Choubaka> I was talking about the command line in general
<buz> yeah sure
<Liam> I get a head ache... 
<buz> without the command line, administrating servers halfway across the globe would be rather painful
<Choubaka> yeah :D
<buz> (its quite painful already, ping times suck)
<darkaudit> Choubaka: I had go go googling for some command line stuff... had a bunch of stuff that wouldn't work because it was all in CAPS, but the source was looking for lower case... had to go learn how to do a mass rename
<Choubaka> but the command line is useful for not so tech savvy people as well.
<Choubaka> as long as they're not afraid of new things.
<Choubaka> I can't use windows anymore because it lacks a proper command line :P
<Choubaka> cygwin helps, but h.
<Choubaka> hm*
<buz> anybody knows if i can use http://msicomputer.co.uk/Products.aspx?product_id=703523&cat_id=77 with linux
* darkaudit never put windows on this box... closes he came was an MS-DOS floppy to update the BIOS ;)
<buz> i don't care for the vga so much but 'd like to use the rest
<darkaudit> s/closes/closest
<whiskers> i really get tired of people blaming GNU for their problems....if GNU wants to write Monte Carlito to put Monte Carlo out of business why should they blame GNU
<whiskers> those GNU people are just trying to do what is right
<Liam> Apt-get update seems to work now... 
<buz> this aint #gnu so keep it to yourself
<Choubaka> I've never seen people really blame GNU anyway. Bad troll. :)
<Liam> but it still doesn't find firefox... 
<darkaudit> Liam: almost foe me... backports offline again...
<darkaudit> s/foe/for
<Choubaka> Liam: did you really enable universe?
<buz> we just blame stallman true
<Liam> yes 
<Choubaka> buz: Hehehe.
<bugi> Liam: try to find something like "mozilla-firefox" :-)
<Liam> the update read universe packages and sources 
<Liam> though combined it only makes 3 MB 
<Choubaka> that's fine.
<buz> anybody got an ati card with xinerama?
<Choubaka> you can search too: apt-cache search firefox
<buz> or you couldsimply use synaptic which is muuuch easier than apt-get to find stuff
<Choubaka> Maybe in your opinion >:)
<buz> for a noob it's easier for sure
<Liam> it finds several local versions.. hmm 
<buz> and for the rest of us probably as well ;)
<Choubaka> Liam: then it should find firefox too :/
<buz> at least if you don't know what you're looking for exactly
<Choubaka> buz: well, apt-cache helps
<whiskers> buz,  i remember when kde did not want to give all their stuff away...and got mad at Trolltech QT because QT forced them to comply with GNU and give all their kde stuff away for free
<Liam> it says dummy package 
<bhna> Liam: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Liam> now working 
<Liam> it says it's not available 
<buz> and you're saying?
<whiskers> so you constantly hear people complainig about GNU but GNU is just forcing people to give all their stuff away for free and not recoup any of their investment
<Liam> it I understand it right, it says that it doesn't want to install it despite the fact it has found it 
<Choubaka> Where are all the ops
<whiskers> GNU is just trying to do what is right
<buz> whatever
<buz> so does bsd
<buz> yet they dont go trolling everywhere
<bhna> Liam: hast du firefox jetzt installiert?
<Liam> es geht nicht... 
* Skaman_Away is back.
<Liam> apt-get will es nciht installieren 
<bhna> Liam: was geht genau nicht und was hast du gemacht?
<Liam> es behauptet das es nicht verfgbar ist 
<Choubaka> Hmm
<bhna> Liam: mozilla-firefox ist nicht vorhanden?
<Choubaka> You might want to take German speech to #ubuntu.de or something. :)
<Liam> well the error message is german... 
<Liam> and ubuntu-de sent me here... 
<bhna> Liam: dann hast du universe nicht aktiviert
<Liam> apt-get findet firefox, will es aber nicht installieren 
<Liam> nicht verfgbar (zur Installation) 
<bugi> Maybe repos are being updated right now?
<bhna> Liam:  ist die zeile vorhanden deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse?
<Liam> n 
<Liam> http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com 
<buz> auch gut
<buz> die habens auch
<Choubaka> hm
<bhna> Liam: auch gut hauptsache universe sthet drin
<Choubaka> mozilla-firefox is in ubuntu main
<Choubaka> I thought it was in kubuntu universe
<Choubaka> but that seems to be a link to ubuntu universe
<Liam> update loaded in hole:3 hoary/universe pckages 
<Choubaka> here running ubuntu: Filename: pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Liam> why not 1.0.3? 
<Choubaka> it's not there yet.
<Liam> hmm 
<Choubaka> Can you put your sources.list online?
<Liam> I try if I can somehow get if off it 
<Choubaka> off?
<Liam> off the hd where kubuntu is installed 
<Choubaka> What are you running now?
<Liam> Windows XP 
<Choubaka> Why? :P
<Liam> because that runs XP 
<Choubaka> what runs?
<Choubaka> wtf.
<Liam> windows runs flawlessly for me... 
<Choubaka> Don't tell me XP was a smiley.
<Liam> in windows xp no 
<Liam> below yes 
<Choubaka> duh.
<Choubaka> Liam: Why won't kubuntu run?
<Choubaka> What's wrong with it?
<Liam> it doesn't even install firefox, and as long as I can't configure it right to suit my needs, it's not running 
<Choubaka> riight.
<Liam> network and internet is super slow too 
<Liam> but that's most likely not it's fault 
<Choubaka> Liam: just that you don't know how to install applications doesn't mean it's not running.
<Liam> depends on definition 
<Choubaka> No it doesn't.
<Choubaka> If it boots up and runs installed applications, it's running.
<Liam> running = working flawlessly 
<Liam> and it's not 
<Choubaka> Well, duh
<Choubaka> You have to make it work flawlessly.
<Choubaka> It's not like windows works flawlessly out of the box either. 
<Liam> thought it was supposed to do that out of th ebox... 
<Choubaka> Liam: No system does that. :/
<Choubaka> It's a sad fact.
<Choubaka> Ubuntu is just very good at working almost flawlessly out of the box. :)
<Choubaka> People have unrealistically high expectations of Linux distributions :(
<Liam> kubuntu is lacking that obviously... 
<bugi> Choubaka: you are right, people want to have everything and for free
<Liam> the only thing ubuntu lacked for me was that I couldn't format the date right 
<bugi> Liam: this is firt release of Kubuntu dont forget it ;-)
<Liam> other than that I would have needed a music player that supports winamp input plugins 
<Liam> right 
<Choubaka> I mean, it's okay if windows has security holes and that you need to install virus scanners and spyware seekers and firewalls just to keep it running!
<Choubaka> but if a linux distro doesn't come with all the apps and bells and whistles pre-installed, it sucks.
<Liam> well I wanna switch 
<Liam> but I won't unless linux will work as I need it to 
<Choubaka> Yes. And we'll help
<Choubaka> But you must boot to kubuntu first so it's easier to help :)
<Choubaka> or ubuntu. :P
<Choubaka> I bet it's possible to change the date format too
<bugi> Liam: and i will swith to Windows if he will work as i need to (for free, no viruses, no spyware, no trojans, no malware etc) :-P
<Liam> Internet and network aren't working, I can't get the file of it to publish... 
<Liam> I try to make a screenie 
<Choubaka> Hm :|
<Choubaka> what kind of an internet connection do you have?
<Liam> adsl 
<Liam> the same as this 
<Choubaka> what kind of a modem?
<Liam> router 
<Choubaka> good
<Liam> ubuntu worked flawlessy... 
<Liam> maybe kubuntu is just too buggy 
<Choubaka> May be.
<Choubaka> I prefer ubuntu myself.
<Choubaka> but they're basically the same thing with a different set of default packages :P
<bugi> Liam: it is really buggy :-)
<Liam> I couldn't manage how to change the format of the desktop clock 
<Choubaka> Liam: Ok
<Choubaka> So if you'll try Ubuntu again, We'll make the clock work for you.
<Liam> installien will take some time 
<Choubaka> Liam: Well, it's up to you.
<Choubaka> The beginning with ubuntu will be a rocky one, though.
<Choubaka> but the same goes with kubuntu
<Liam> ubuntu seemed to be quite more stable than kubuntu 
<Choubaka> just don't give up. You'll miss out on a lot of coolness if you do. :P
<Liam> okay I got a screenie of the sources list 
<Choubaka> ok
<alex_kubuntu> hi everyone !
<Choubaka> Liam: There are some restrictions caused by (K)ubuntu's freeness. Here are the one's that bother regular users the most: 1) No mp3 support by default, because mp3 is protected by patents, 2) no java by default, again because of a restrictive licence and 3) no movie codecs by default (licence...)
* darkaudit installed both (almost)... didn't install KDM and some of the kubuntu settings stuff...
<Choubaka> Liam: So you'll have to do some manual work to make those work. :)
<alex_kubuntu> does anyone encountered some error while upgrading kde these days ?
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> I just got a security upgrade to kdelibs!
<Choubaka> woot :D
<bugi> alex_kubuntu: problem with security kdelibs update?
<alex_kubuntu> could you please help me : i can't make the upgrade 
<Choubaka> First time I actually had to upgrade something after install. 
<darkaudit> Choubaka: I ran the haih script... got java and codecs ;)
<alex_kubuntu> bugi: exactly !
<Choubaka> darkaudit: Give that to Liam then :)
<bugi> alex_kubuntu: uninstall knetwork first then upgrade kdelibs and next install knetwork again
<alex_kubuntu> it seems there is a problem with another package: knetworkconf
<darkaudit> Liam: it's the Hoary After-Install Helper script on ubuntuforums...
<bugi> alex_kubuntu: yes, uninstall this package
<Liam> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y175/Liam-Crevan/sources.jpg 
<bugi> alex_kubuntu: and after kdelibs update reinsatall knetworkconf
<alex_kubuntu> it asks me to uninstall kubuntu-desktop: what should  I do ?
<bugi> alex_kubuntu: i suppose it is dummy package
<darkaudit> Liam: but it won't work until backports is up and running again...
<alex_kubuntu> ok, i go for it
<Choubaka> Liam: you have main commented :|
<Liam> well I was told to uncomment universe 
<Choubaka> You need main uncommented too.
<Liam> I just uncomment every url... 
<Choubaka> yeah. :)
<Choubaka> That should do it :D
<Choubaka> Such a simple problem.
<Choubaka> Oh well.
<Liam> still not solved, it still can't find it 
<Liam> it searches all the urls 
<Liam> well maybe apt-get update helps... 
<Choubaka> Liam: you did do sudo apt-get update? :p
<Choubaka> that's _always_ required after editing the sources :)
<Liam> in progress 
<Choubaka>  also, it's good to do occasionally.
<Liam> ah now 
<Choubaka> and always before trying to upgrade.
<Liam> it was to install additional packages, but it seems to work now 
<Choubaka> good :)
<Liam> gnome and lib stuff 
<Choubaka> you might also want to install mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<Choubaka> I hear that makes the widgets look better.
<hussam> anybody knows if there will be 3rd party debs for OpenOffice.org 2.0 ?
<Liam> well I'm gonna install ubuntu again, if the date format can be fixed I stay with that 
<Liam> and if I can get a player that supports winamp input plugins... 
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> what input plugins do you mean? :/
<Liam> there's no alternative for some formats I use on linux, that's why I'm hoping at least the winamp plugins can be used 
<Liam> smc/psf/gsf/usf 
<Choubaka> psf?
<Choubaka> playstation sound format?
<Liam> yeah 
<Choubaka> I don't think you can use the winamp plugins... however.
<Choubaka> psf at least has an xmms plugin
<Liam> but I need the others too... 
<Choubaka> a bit of googling and you probably will find plugins for those other formats.
<Liam> maybe wine works 
<Liam> nope 
<Choubaka> what's smc?
<Liam> the others themself have only winamp plugins 
<Liam> I know about psf for xmms though 
<Liam> super nintendo 
<Choubaka> Well, wine is your last resort.
<Choubaka> at least earlier versions of Winamp run on it. 
<Liam> as long as I don't use directsound it should work flawlessly 
<Liam> I don't use advanced skins or any other feature 
<Choubaka> hm.
<Choubaka> isn't smc a super nintendo rom file?
<Choubaka> at least on zophar's domain, all music files are spc 
<Liam> hmm... yeah 
<Liam> spc yeah 
<Liam> that was is 
<Liam> it 
<Liam> Ubuntu install running, I'm guessing it'll take 15 minutes or so 
<Choubaka> I think I found a spc plugin for xmms
<Choubaka> several standalone players, too
<Liam> I mainly use usf and gsf 
<Liam> is wine installed by default? 
<Choubaka> no
<Choubaka> you can install it easily.
<Liam> easier than firefox I hope *g* 
<Choubaka> well, it's in universe.
<Choubaka> so you'll still have to uncomment the sources
<Liam> k 
<Choubaka> There's no USF plugin on ZD, but the windows plugin is open source.
<Liam> I'll try winamp with wine, if it works fine, there won't be a hazzle 
<lik> Hi, hab grad von debian ein dist-upgrade gemacht. Kdm zeigt Login. Nach <Enter> startet kdm neu.
<lik> Es gibt ein paar "WW" aber kein einziges "EE" im Log. 
<lik> Erfahrungen?
<lik> Ach ja, von xfree auf xorg umgebaut.
<Choubaka> lik: Please use English on this channel.
<lik> Oops, I'm getting confused from switchin langs all the time :-)
<Liam> the curse of being multi-lingual 
<lik> Well, I did a dist-upgrade from debian to kubuntu. Everything went fine, basically.
<Choubaka> Hm
<Choubaka> That's not clean
<lik> But the switch from xfree to xorg didn't go to well.
<Choubaka> Liam: Heh, yeah :P
<malte> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/04/22/122214&from=rss
<lik> kdm shows the login screen but after typing the credentials kdm restarts
<Choubaka> I sometimes get confused with English and Finnish.
<lik> There's no errors in the logs.
<Liam> a lot of developers seem to come form finland/sweden 
<Choubaka> I'm not yet that good with Japanese though so at least I'm not speaking that on channels :P
<Liam> most irc clients don't support unicode... 
<lik> Choubaka: As long as you speak xorg it's fine with me if you're able to help
<Choubaka> What version of debian were you running?
<lik> Choubaka: sarge
<Choubaka> Liam: Well, most good ones do.
<Choubaka> Liam: but the most common one doesn't
<Choubaka> and that is mirc. :p
<Choubaka> I had serious trouble with upgrading Sarge to Hoary.
<Choubaka> It's not supported, and not recommended.
<Liam> it's intriguing 
<lik> If I could just start that bloody xserver everything should be fine.
<Choubaka> it's probably just misconfigured.
<Choubaka> stry dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lik> Choubaka: I'll bet. reconfigure doesn't do the trick
<Liam> do it manually 
<Choubaka> maybe you have some incompatible kdm configuration files
<lik> Liam: Well, I'm having a dual head setup that worked just nicely on xfree.
<Liam> oh it's not like I know what I'm talking about 
<Choubaka> Ohh, dualhead :|
<lik> Choubaka: That could be an idea. But I'm not that deep into kde
<Choubaka> I know absolutely nothing of those.
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<lik> See ya. Kids cryin :-)
<Choubaka> I can only suggest you backup important data and install Ubuntu from scratch
<lik> Choubaka: Yep. It's probably faster that way :-)
<ubuntu> hello!!!
<Liam> ubuntu setup takes much longer then expected 
<Galuf> can someone tell me how to get kdevelop installed?  I have used it for a while, but it has always been preinstalled with my distro's?
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<Choubaka> :p
<Galuf> that simple?
<Choubaka> or if you like guis, launch kynaptic and learn to use it.
<Choubaka> yes.
<Liam> won't hurt to try 
<Choubaka> though it might be in universe.
<Galuf> Thanks
<Choubaka> which means you'd have to uncomment some sources first.
<Choubaka> if you haven't already
<Galuf> well I just installed last night and that was the only thing I use that wasn't installed
<Choubaka> Galuf: well, can you install it?
<Galuf> I'm on my windows box
<Galuf> linux is booting up now
<Choubaka> ok :)
<malte> synaptic is better than kynaptic
<Galuf> if it don't work I'll be back later.  Thanks for helping me.
<malte> though neither is very good imho :)
<Liam> kde seems to have a k-fetish 
<Choubaka> synaptic is for gnome, isn't it? :P
<malte> heh
<Galuf> does ubuntu have aptitude?
<Choubaka> Liam: no shit. :D
<Choubaka> yes.
<Galuf> ok thanks
<Boogieman> hello
<Boogieman> somehow i removed or overwrite the kubuntu theme from kde. how do i get it back?
<Liam> ubuntu just downloaded packages from the internet during setup... I wonder why Kubuntu ist too stupid to even access the internet.. it's exactly the same environment 
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> I just installed kubuntu and.. um well a few things don't work, does this distro have some sort of system config manager?
<buz> kcontrol
<Almindor> something to configure things like modprobe etc.
<Almindor> sound doesn't work for example..
<Liam> @Choubaka: Ubuntu finished installing, can you help me now with the date format? 
<Almindor> (no idea why tho, it's detected right)
<__2> Hello, I have a BIG problem, i updated my system with apt-get but the package kdelibs-data failed to install (Im using hoary)
<__2> then now my KDE installation is broken 
<__2> someone here have encountered the same problem ?
<Boogieman> no only that i clicked some buttons and the kubuntu-theme from kde was gone
<Liam> hmm 
<Almindor> which rc is normal?
<Almindor> 5?
<Almindor> and what can cause my freq setting in xorg.conf to be ignored?(I can get kde running only by going safe mode and then manualy kdm)
<Almindor> is there a way to "step" the start?
<Liam> Choubaka? 
<bad_mongo> how do I install flash and java in kubuntu?
<Choubaka> Liam: yes?
<Choubaka> Was away a bit. :P
<Liam> can you help with with the date format now?^^ 
<Choubaka> Alright.
<Choubaka> So, hmm.
<Liam> I suppose there is a configuration file that can be edited... but there is no way from guy that allows it 
<Liam> gui 
<Choubaka> First we must establish: from what to what?
<Liam> estanblish what? 
<Choubaka> as in, from which format to what format do you want the date?
<ampersand> kde kind of broke after I updated kdelib-data, and still didn't work after uninstalling and reinstalling kde. Is there anything else I can do?
<Liam> oh 
<Liam> right now it's Fre, 22. Apr. 18:37;13 
<Liam> I want it YYYY-mm-DD@HH:MM:SS 
<Liam> space instead of @ is fine as well 
<Choubaka> you mean the clock applet in the corner, right? 
<Liam> upper right corner yes 
<Liam> but that format globally is fine too 
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> seems like it's not straightforward, so we'll have to do some searching.
<Liam> k 
<Choubaka> tell me, what is your locale?
<Liam> de-CH 
<Choubaka> ok. hmm.
<Choubaka> The help files aren't being cooperative.
<Boogieman> how do i get the kubuntu theme for kde back? i removed it somehow
<Boogieman> and the preview function when you leave the mouse over a picture or film
<Boogieman> the yellow thing that appears there
<ampersand> probably reinstall 'kubuntu-default-settings' for the artwork &c
<Boogieman> i do it
<Boogieman> we wil see what happen
<Choubaka> I'm asking around on other channels too.
<Liam> thx 
<Boogieman> i'm glad that i get kubuntu running. i was using mandrake before it. but now i see mandrake was very overloaded
<Choubaka> I hope the date format isn't hardcoded in the clock applet.
<Choubaka> Why is it anyway that you so insist on that particular format? 
<Liam> I don't think so, as far as I can see it has it's own format for every locale 
<Liam> because it the default one gets on my nerves 
<Liam> can't work like that 
<Choubaka> Hm.
<Choubaka> Tough customer.
<Liam> if it has one format for every locale... the locales have configuration files for each.. and those should be editable 
<Liam> question is, where they are 
<Choubaka> yeah.
<Choubaka> Damn
<Choubaka> I'll have to away for some minutes.
<Liam> k 
<trukulo> ppl
<trukulo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<trukulo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<KaiL> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<KaiL> ...known problem
<trukulo> KaiL: i don't mind at it, just reporting
<trukulo> k, that's what i wanna know, if it's know
<trukulo> known
<trukulo> KaiL: thanks anyway
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> I'm french and when i type on a letter with accent in KDE is displays me characters like 
<rrichie> does anyone know how to resolv that ?
<shogouki> rrichie: je vois bien une lettre acentue moi :)
<rrichie> ah bon ?
<shogouki> rrichie: ca arrive dans kde ou seulement sur irc ?
<rrichie> dans kde
<rrichie> mais je sais a tous les coups
<rrichie> le driver de mon keyboard sous xorg ....
<rrichie> shogouki : tu pourrais me dire ce que tu as dans ton xorg.conf ds la section du keyboard stp ?
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Liam> wb 
<Liam> maybe the clock applet could be replaced with something that can be configured right? 
<shogouki> rrichie: http://www.pastebin.com/274635
<rrichie> thx
<rrichie> bon ben on a pareil :(
<rrichie> how can i regenerate locales pleasE?
<shogouki> rrichie: si moi je vois tes accents c que ca doit venir de ton affichage, tu vois mes accents ? : 
<rrichie> oui
<shogouki> hum :/
<rrichie> nickel mais ce que je vois qd je tape c'est gros caca
<shogouki> rrichie: c dpkg-reconfiure locales je crois
<shogouki> +g
<rrichie> shogouki : quand tu tape locale ca te donne quel jeu de caracteres?
<shogouki> http://www.pastebin.com/274638
<Choubaka> Liam: I haven't found such an applet. :/
<Liam> damnit... 
<Liam> maybe I should just isntall kde on top of ubuntu 
<Choubaka> perhaps.
<Liam> and then use it's clock 
<Choubaka> or try xfce4
<Choubaka> xfce4 is good.
<Choubaka> it's not so windowsy, but I love it. :)
<rrichie> merci shogouki mais ca marche pas :(
<shogouki> rrichie: je peux pas trop t'aider j'y connais pas gd chose
<rrichie> ok no soucy
<Liam> can I search in synaptic for xfce4 and then add all results to be installed? 
<Choubaka> you just need the xfce4 package.
<Choubaka> it installs the dependencies.
<bubi> hi
<root> hi
<Liam> sudo apt-get xfce4 ? 
<shogouki> Liam: apt-get install blabla
<Choubaka> seems like you can't have that date format with xfce4 either, though. it only shows the time, and then the date when you hover the mouse over it.
<bubi> id like to watch tv with kubuntu
<Choubaka> Liam: Anyway, feel free to experiment with anything.
<bubi> but i cant install kdetv
<Liam> well I just try it out, it's a test system anyway... 
<bubi> or tvtime
<skaman> u have to add the repositories
<Choubaka> There's a _huge_ amount of software available to you in universe. :)
<skaman> bubi
<skaman> u have to add the repositories
<bubi> wich ne
<bubi> one*
<skaman> ##KdeTV
<skaman> #deb http://dziegel.free.fr/debian unstable/
<Choubaka> maybe you'll find software you like over the others.
<skaman> #deb-src http://dziegel.free.fr/debian unstable/
<theD3viL> Can any1 help me with my ATI Radeon 9600pro graphip card? :S I have installed drivers but "fglrxinfo" say to me I have installed MESA drivers? :S:S Sry for my english :)
<skaman> uncomment 
<skaman> obviously
<bubi> sakaman i did that allready
<Choubaka> theD3viL: hm
<skaman> and u cant get it?
<crimsun> Liam: it's being internationalised, which should help
<Choubaka> I think the mesa drivers are what you need.
<theD3viL> no........
<theD3viL> a dont have 3d acc
<bubi> checking for libXext... no
<crimsun> Liam: as soon as they're committed and released, I'll merge them into our breezy packages
<bubi> configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<bubi> can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<bubi> them either.
<skaman> thetheD3viL do u edited xorg.conf?
<theD3viL> yes ...
<theD3viL> driver "fglrx"
<skaman> did u restarted X theD3viL?
<theD3viL> yes
<Choubaka> crimsun: what are being internationalised? 
<crimsun> Choubaka: Liam seems to have an issue with the clock in Xfce
<skaman> bubi  so u installed kdetv
<skaman> ?
<Choubaka> no, it was with the gnome clock.
<crimsun> Choubaka: ah, n/m then
<theD3viL> skaman any way to "fix" my drivers? :S
<Choubaka> Liam: Anyway, I hope Ubuntu turns out to be good for you.
<skaman> i give u a link?
<skaman> theD3viL i give h a link
<Anlar> u-bun-tu! 
<bubi> konqueror
<theD3viL> skaman: ha?
<Liam> still testing 
<theD3viL> where?
<skaman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Liam> I don't know if it will work on my notebook, when I get my harddisk tomorrow 
<theD3viL> tnx
<skaman> theD3viL
<skaman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Liam> it has a special driver cd for windows xp 
<theD3viL> now wait i must read... ;)
<skaman> follow this one
<theD3viL> k, tnx :)
<theD3viL> brb
<skaman> i made my 9600 pro work xfectly
<Anlar> they all do and those cd's are useless
<Liam> well I didn't have sound before i used that disk 
<bubi> sakaman no im trying still
<Liam> and for the network adapter it was needed too 
<Liam> how can I switch between desktop environments? 
<Choubaka> it's the "sessions" in gdm
<Choubaka> but I think I found the setting
<Liam> you did? 
<Choubaka> Let me test it
<theD3viL> skaman: if I understand only my xorg.conf is problem? 
<theD3viL> but it is very complicated becouse i have plug and play monitor, mx 500 mouse, genius keyboard.... =/////////
<skaman> theD3viL i suggest u to make all the process as descripted in the howto
<Choubaka> Liam: It seems to work, but the format for setting the time format is obscure
<Choubaka> I'll figure it out
<skaman> if u got the right fglrx driver than is only a xoorg.conf problem probably
<theD3viL> glxgears works, fgl_glxgears say to me an error :S
<Liam> it's not using a standard? 
<theD3viL> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx - that is a driver ?
<skaman> yes
<Choubaka> Liam: wait
<theD3viL> hm
<skaman> make "uname -a"
<skaman> 4 your kernel version
<theD3viL> but i installed other drivers first, then i installed that... must i format ?
<skaman> and then sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx 
<skaman> no
<skaman> just check
<skaman> and remove them
<theD3viL> how ? :S
<skaman> look fglrx
<theD3viL> sry i am newbie
<skaman> search fglrx in kynaptic
<skaman> and completely remove the package
<skaman> then reinstall the right one
<theD3viL> nope...
<theD3viL> ther isnt any fglrx
<theD3viL> there isnt any fglrx*
<Choubaka> Liam: it does work!
<Choubaka> wow.
<skaman> noone listed?
<theD3viL> nope, none fglrx
<skaman> impossible
<theD3viL> :S
<skaman> maybe noone installed
<theD3viL> i refreshed
<skaman> but u have to get someone listed
<Anlar> you have to add the apt source for those?
<theD3viL> Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Anlar> it has got the legal problems anyways..
<theD3viL> that error :S
<Choubaka> thank whoever is responsible gconf isn't as obscure as the registry
<theD3viL> when i refreshed
<bubi> sakaman thanks i solved my TV problem
<Choubaka> Liam: you here?
<skaman> ;)
<bubi> it was all in repositories
<theD3viL> wtf i must do now? :S
<skaman> theD3viL open kynaptyc
<bubi> bye all
<theD3viL> yes i did
<skaman> now ctrl-F
<skaman> and search for fglrx
<Liam> oh yeah sorry, I'm here^^ 
<theD3viL> aaaaaaaaaa ;)
<Liam> was distracted 
<skaman> theD3viL....
<theD3viL> hm... 8 fglrx drivers
<skaman> anyyone marked in green?
<Choubaka> Liam: ok
<theD3viL> yes
<theD3viL> 2
<Liam> what did you do to make it work? 
<skaman> theD3viL right clik on them and clik on "remove"
<theD3viL> all?
<skaman> yes
<Choubaka> run Applications - System tools - Configuration editor
<skaman> then close & committ chages to the system
<Choubaka> then select apps - panel - applet
<theD3viL> skaman: i just closed... 
<theD3viL> nothing happens :S
<skaman> yes
<skaman> noe
<skaman> now
<skaman> click on committ chages to the system
<Choubaka> then browse to that applet_<num> which has bonobo_iid with "clock" somewhere
<theD3viL> aha ;)
<Choubaka> Liam: you still with me?
<skaman> last icon on the right
<skaman> when you've finished u can begin with the tutorial
<Liam> clock_screen 0? 
<Choubaka> hmm
<theD3viL> yes i see... but i all can do is look wath i will remove... where do i remove?
<Choubaka> does it have a prefs subfolder?
<Choubaka> you need that.
<skaman> click on committ chages to the system
<Choubaka> there's "custom_format" key
<skaman> theD3viL
<theD3viL> the following changes are going to be performed?
<skaman> yes
<theD3viL> now what ?
<Liam> I see it 
<skaman> that's it
<theD3viL> close ?
<skaman> did yu finished
<skaman> ?
<Choubaka> double click and change it to "%Y-%m-%d@%H:%M:%S", no quotes
<skaman> all changes done?
<Choubaka> then change the "format" key to "custom"
<Choubaka> and it should change immediately :)
<theD3viL> skaman: i will kill myself
<theD3viL> i dont know where confrim :)
<theD3viL> confirm *
<Liam> it's still the same... maybe it needs to refresh somehow 
<Choubaka> hmm
<skaman> theD3viL OMG O_o
<Choubaka> didn't have for me
<theD3viL> mm :$
<Choubaka> Liam: for me, it was applet_4
<Choubaka> so check through those if you have any
<theD3viL> it just a window appears .. thats all
<theD3viL> i cant click anything
<Choubaka> its bonobo_iid was OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet
<Liam> the custom format is now visible in the settings windows, but greyed out 
<Choubaka> ok
<Choubaka> se eif you can change clock type to custom?
<Liam> heh that was it... 
<Choubaka> ok
<Liam> I still had it on 24 
<Liam> thanks it's working fine now 
<skaman> theD3viL maximize that window
<Choubaka> from now on, don't go edit the clock through its settings!
<Choubaka> you'll have to go through gconf editor again :|
<Liam> I don't need to edit it anymore 
<Choubaka> Liam: good.
<Liam> but I have another problem pending 
<Liam> i've installed winamp 
<Liam> worked fine 
<Liam> but it doesn't find a sound driver to output 
<Liam> ubuntu itself has sound(effects) 
<ojw> is it possible to add "universe" repositary to kubuntu?
<Choubaka> I think you should take this irc convo as log, and back it up.
<Choubaka> Liam: ubuntu is using esd.
<Choubaka> you must make wine use esd as well
<Liam> how do I configure wine? 
<Choubaka> ok, hmm, now there's simple problem: wine can't use ESD. you have an option though.
<Almindor> if I have Athlon XP, should I choose 686 kernel or K7 kernel?
<Choubaka> you must disable ESD, and use only alsa.
<Liam> what is the difference between alsa and esd? 
<Choubaka> this will make Ubuntu unable to play any sounds though, but is that really necessary?
<Choubaka> esd is what gnome apps use to play system sounds
<Choubaka> alsa is the sound system
<Choubaka> esd uses alsa, and hogs it all to itself.
<Anlar> this is #kubuntu and it uses arts and there isn't esd around. :)
<Choubaka> yeah, heh :P
<Almindor> is K7 athlon?
<Choubaka> maybe we should take this to #ubuntu then :)
<Liam> or dcc... 
<Liam> kde is still installing can't change anything right now 
<Choubaka> basically both esd and alsa are bubblegum to make applications able to play sounds simultaneously.
<Choubaka> err
<Liam> what does kde use? 
<Choubaka> esd and arts!
<Choubaka> arts.
<Liam> so there would be the same problem 
<Choubaka>  except it seems there's an arts sound module for wine... hmm
<Choubaka> what sound card do you have?
<Liam> sound blaster 
<Liam> don't know the exact model 
<Choubaka> :|
<Choubaka> doesn't sound blaster have hardware mixing?
<Liam> I suppose 
<Choubaka> let's test.
<Choubaka> do "killall esd"
<Choubaka> and then try if you can use wine.
<Choubaka> with sounds
<ojw> has everybody here installed kubuntu from within an ubuntu installation, or directly using the installer CD?
<Liam> not right now... kde still instlling... 
<Choubaka> why can't it install in the background?
<Choubaka> :)
<Liam> it can, but it uses all resources 
<Choubaka> no it won't :P
<Liam> well I can't even open the menu to open a terminal 
<Choubaka> ... right.
<Choubaka> That's not normal
<Liam> now it's working again 
<Choubaka> you probably don't have DMA enabled for some reason.
<Liam> maybe it was only a portion of the install 
<Choubaka> is ubuntu installed on you primary hard disk?
<Choubaka> primary master, that is.
<Liam> is has the comp all to itself 
<Choubaka> ok
<Choubaka> try "sudo hdparm /dev/hda"
<Choubaka> and tell me, does it have dma enabled?
<Liam> there's no hda, only sda 
<Choubaka> ah, you have SATA or something?
<Choubaka> or a SCSI disk?
<Liam> winamp working now after "killall sda" 
<Liam> scsi testdisk 
<Choubaka> ok
<Choubaka> so try hdparming it
<Liam> do I have to kill esd everytime I wanna use winamp? 
<Choubaka> and tell me if it has DMA... I wonder can SCSI disks even use DMA.
<Choubaka> Liam: Well, you can disable esd altogether.
<Choubaka> most of the time you don't need multiple applications playing sound at the same time anyway
* ojw groans at finding yet another place where kubuntu's nice graphical-everything falls back to "edit stuff yourself in command-line" 
<Anlar> it's no "kubuntu's". all the distros have it like that.
<Anlar> but it works unless you are a moron.
<Choubaka> :D
<Choubaka> That's harsh.
<Liam> hmm 
<Choubaka> though I think windows is worse. You don't even have a real command line to edit stuff with. :p
<Anlar> ok, redhat might have more tools.. but the workstation is what, 200eur/pc
<Liam> I don't see anything about dma 
<Anlar> liam: /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<Choubaka> Liam: try just sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<Choubaka> and tell me if it fails or not
<Liam> setting using_dam to 1 
<Choubaka> ok.
<Liam> HDIO SET DMA Failed: Invalid argument 
<Choubaka> not ok.
<Choubaka> seems like your SCSI disk can't use DMA
<Liam> don't bother with it I'll be using a new disk soon anyway 
<Choubaka> yeah. 
<Anlar> of course scsi/sata can't use dma
<Liam> with my notebook 
<Anlar> they do already have the best settings
<Choubaka> right.
<Choubaka> ok.
<Choubaka> so his disk is just slow then. :/
<Liam> it's a slow system 
<Liam> hmm.. 
<Liam> how can I browse the shared files of this comp over the network? 
<Choubaka> what shared files?
<Liam> folders 
<Anlar> liam: if from another linux, the Best way is to use the fish://
<Anlar> otherwise, yeah.. I guess samba or something.
<Choubaka> hmm.
<Liam> not working 
<Liam> samba should be isntalled 
<Choubaka> I don't know about samba.
<Choubaka> Liam: so it's your windows machine sharing the files?
<Liam> yeah 
<Choubaka> This is a problem I can't help with much, since I don't own windows machines.
<Choubaka> ask around :)
<Anlar> I do but I disabled the windows networking crap (it's insecure, resource hog and unrequired) and installed openssh(d) on the windows computers..
<Liam> the windows shares work fine, I can access it with my xbox without problem 
<Choubaka> ok.
<Choubaka> So you need some software to access them from ubuntu as well
<Liam> to copy over files and stuff 
<Choubaka> samba I guess.
<Liam> how to run samba? 
<buz> i think theres a config utility in kcontrol
<Anlar> internet& network -> samba
<Choubaka> shouldn't gnome/KDE autodetect windows shares?
<Choubaka> in gnome there's "Places - Network servers - Windows network"
<Anlar> no.
<Anlar> that sort of stuff must be disabled by default because it is inherently insecure
<Anlar> at least for what comes to the older protocols
<Anlar> but it's fast to enable :)
<Liam> I can't access it 
<Liam> although it displays... 
<Choubaka> Does is give errors?
<Liam> it says that i can't display what's inside the folder 
<Liam> but maybe if it works the other way 
<Choubaka> It would be so nice to have one of the Ubuntu systems pre-installed.
<Liam> Windows accessing linux's shares 
<Choubaka> these*
<Choubaka> Liam: that's more difficult I think
<buz> pre installed on what
<buz> dell pcs? MUAHAHA
<Choubaka> on computers people buy from teh shope
<Choubaka> shoppe*
<Liam> samba has already set up a network for the linux box 
<Liam> all it needs is shares to be defined 
<Choubaka> System - adm - shared folders?
<Choubaka> ask on #ubuntu for all the gnome stuff.
<Liam> interesting 
<Liam> accessing shares directly works 
<Liam> using "connect to server" and then choose the computer and share 
<Anlar> authentication / rights problem then.
<Liam> I think it thinks that it's a linux box it looks for a shared desktop and stuff 
<Anlar> if you want to see some really _smooth_ and secure file sharing, install the opensshd (cygwin) on the windows computer and use the fish :)
<Liam> but then it won't work anymore with my xbox 
<Liam> only accepts samba 
<Anlar> xbox.. hah
<Liam> I watch movies stored on my pc and stuff 
<Liam> interesting.... 
<Liam> ubuntu doesn't play mp3s, but winamp does it 
<Liam> it doesn't play ogg either... wtf 
<Choubaka> Liam: I told you about it earlier
<Liam> you did? 
<Liam> my memory is bad 
<Choubaka> legal reasons prevent ubuntu from including mp3 support in the default installation
<Liam> I don't really care about mp3 
<Liam> I only have 2 or 3 
<Liam> they'll be converted to ogg soon 
<Choubaka> ahh, right
<Liam> but why doesn't ogg work? 
<Choubaka> it should be installed by default
<Choubaka> but apparently isn't
<Liam> there aren't any legal reasons that could prevent ubuntu from including support... 
<Liam> or is it because I killed esb? lol 
<Choubaka> actually, may be
<Choubaka> which player are you using?
<Liam> I double click the ogg 
<Liam> so the default one, whatever it is 
<Choubaka> totem?
<Liam> ya 
<Choubaka> really weird.
<Choubaka> it shouldn't depend on esd :|
<Liam> I changed it to alsa/oos, still the same 
<Choubaka> install libvorbis0a or something
<Liam> already installed 
<Choubaka> or gstreamer0.8-vorbis and/or gstreamer0.8-alsa 
<Liam> installed 
<Choubaka> what does it complain about, specifically?
<Liam> Ressource not available 
<Choubaka> ah.
<Choubaka> so winamp is blocking the soundcard?
<Liam> should I close it? 
<Choubaka> probably
<Liam> no effect 
<Choubaka> restart totem as well
<Liam> it isn't even running 
<Liam> I still try double clicking the ogg... 
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> this is really weird.
<Choubaka> I'll switch to xfce4 now, brb
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> Oh, damn I'm tired.
<Choubaka> Liam: ask if anyone on #ubuntu knows. :/
<Liam> I reboot 
<Choubaka> I cant' even think straight now.
<Choubaka> Liam: that's rarely needed.
<Liam> unlike windows? ;) 
<Choubaka> yes.
<Liam> well that's not so important right now 
<Liam> but I still have a question... is it possible to sync Kontact/evolution with my nokia 6230? 
<Liam> over bluetooth 
<Choubaka> Liam: browse ubuntuforums.org and ubuntuguide.org too, btw.
<Choubaka> they have a lot of how-tos and such
<Liam> I'm just wondering if it is possible 
<Liam> I don't need a toutorial right now 
<Choubaka> It may be.
<Choubaka> But I don't know since I've never used bluetooth.
<whiskers> what a day...i have been thinking how GNU is going to achieve bankrupting MS, Sony, Nintendo,Lucas, Sierra, and others in order to promote the legal unrestricted, and hence free distribution of all that intellectual material to the commons
<Choubaka> argh.
<whiskers> if GNU could just get them to use GNU/Linux with its hooks unnoticed....then they could spring the mousetrap
<buz> can someone get rid of him
<whiskers> i still remember when QT fucked KDE over....and forced them to give away all thier kde intellectual material for free.....they did not like it but they did comply and try to sell what they can simultaneously
<whiskers> now..if they can do the same to MS, Nintendo, Sony, Lucas, Sierra, and others....the stage will be set.....the hooks work very well
<Choubaka> buz: not until we get some ops here.
<Choubaka> Where are they anyway?
<buz> dunno
<buz> i thought there were plenty of them
<buz> how can you become op anyway
<Choubaka> you create the channel
<buz> yeah sure
<Choubaka> then you're given op status.
<buz> but i meant in this channel ;)
<Choubaka> Well...
<buz> maybe they didnt register it with chanserv???
<Choubaka> you summon an IRC oper to restore ops
<Choubaka> :p
<Choubaka> but you need logs and stuff to prove it was you who created the channel.
<Choubaka> Or something
<ojw2> did you do the switch to xfce then Choubaka
<buz> maybe if you can prove to own kubuntu.org that would help,. too ;-)
<buz> anyway, /ignore whiskers for me
<Choubaka> ojw:  I've been using it for some time already.
<Liam> I checked xfce out quickly, don't like the look 
<ojw> nice and quick to load
<Choubaka> Liam: it can be configured. :)
<ojw> I thought the XP theme was quite okay actually...  some of its fonts can be distracting though
* ojw hopes he's thinking of the right windowmanager
<whiskers> all these businesses want to complain about GNU constantly on slashdot....but GNU is not the problem, it is the solution for the utter destruction of greedy capitalism
<whiskers> and it is slowly spreading
<whiskers> and thank heavens that GNU comprises more than 70% of the GNU/Linux distributions
<whiskers> so no one can escape its ramifications
* ojw always wondered what a newsfeed of slashdot at -1 filter would look like
* buz is banned from slashdot's rss feed
<ojw> doesn't seem to take much apparently, buz 
<buz> not really
<Choubaka> why are you banned?
<buz> i mean a 30min refresh is ridiculous
<ojw> I think the default in most RSS readers is too frequent
<ojw> for slashdot's tastes
<buz> mine is on manual
<buz> still, i check nes more often
<Liam> wine suddenly messes up the looks of winamp... 
<buz> WTF would you use winamp???
<Liam> because it the only player that plays the formats I use 
<Liam> if there was an alternativ eI'd use that 
<buz> what formats
<Liam> usf/gsf/spc/gbs/nsf/spc 
<buz> never even heard of those
<Liam> if there at least was a linux media player that supports the winamp plugins... 
<Anlar> there is
<Liam> name? 
<Anlar> I can't be arsed to recall what, sorry. but I have seen one program that actually had the option
<gahan> i'm trying to change kdm settings, but when i click on "administrator mode" in control center, it asks for password, i supllied a correct password but there's an error: communication with 'su' failed, whats going on?
* ojw trusts Liam has done all the usual searching http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Multimedia/MP3/XMMS_Plugins/
<Anlar> gahan: you have killed the kdesu daemon
<Liam> xmms only supports visual plugins, not input plugins 
<gahan> Anlar: which package is it? maybe i'll dpkg-reconfigure, or --reinstall?
<ojw> Liam: presumably then it's gstreamer (or equivalent) which would need the modules to load new formats?
<Anlar> no idea. I am not very familiar (yet) with the apt.. I have not been using it for ~4 years
<gahan> Anlar: i can see some kdesud and kdesu processes, btw
<Anlar> gahan: the error is about the kdesu (run and shows teh dialog) not being able to communicate with kdesud afaik
<Anlar> gahan: so, restart it somehow or something.. no idea
<gahan> Anlar: kdesud runs as gahan, is it fine?
<Anlar> mine has died so I can not check. sorry. :)
<gahan> :/
<ojw> I had the same/similar problems yesterday gahan, but it seems to be working today.  I'd hate to reccommend the "try rebooting" solution so favoured by Win32 tech-support people though!
<gahan> ojw: i did reboot many times today, i dont think it helps
<gahan> :0
<gahan> any other recommendations?
<Choubaka> Whenever I see "kdesu" I start thinking of the word "desu"
<kakalto> me too
<kakalto> lol
<Liam> dame desu 
<Choubaka> then it looks to me as "ok desu"
* ojw can hardly ready the menus, there're so many K's in them...
<Choubaka> and then it's confusing, because people are having troubl :(
<ojw> gahan: the other thing I noticed was that it didn't work after I'd tried and failed to set time-settings (which must've used KDESU previously)
<whiskers> these people totally reject openoffice but they don't mind paying big bucks for Star Office...here is the slashdot quote
<whiskers> But I'm not impressed with Open Office's load times. One of the reasons we aren't moving more people to this particular open source package is that it typically takes 5 times as long to open the Text Document app if you don't have the tasktray icon loading.
<whiskers> So no, we're not planning on moving anyone to Open Office. We have, however, moved a few workstations to Star Office.
<whiskers> it amazes me how these capitalists collude with each other even to spend money to support restricted software
<Liam> ack I think I stay with windows... as long as linux doesn't even satisfy my basic needs it's not worth it... I thought about isntalling vmware... but then again, I could just use windows... 
<anna> Why no FreeNX in Kubuntu?
<whiskers> Liam, well if you look around vmware costs more than an old copy of win98
<whiskers> Liam, and does not work as well
<Liam> who says I'd pay for it? 
<whiskers> Liam, well i assume you want to be legit...but it is none of my business
<Liam> that was one reason I wanted to try linux 
<Liam> but if it doesn't work for me... 
<whiskers> Liam, well you can always dual boot
<whiskers> Liam, so you don't lose anything
<anna> What's the deal, if Windows is so great for you, just keep on using it?
<Liam> yeah right, I just boot up windows to listen to music... 
<whiskers> Liam, yes...snackamp is great on win98....and also..the hungarian mplayer
<Liam> the games I play don't run it linux, my music doesn't run 
<hussam> I only use windows for autocad.
<ojw> what're the music formats you were listening to Liam? I just seen your list and realised I don't recognise any of them
<Liam> usf/gsf/spc/gbs/nsf/spc  
<anna> Me neither
<Liam> I could convert everything to ogg... but it's not worth it.. and it would take too much space 
<ojw> what are they
<anna> Disk space is cheap these days
<ojw> ah, console sound formats?
<Liam> then buy me the hard disks 
<Liam> yes 
<Liam> only one hd fits in my notbook 
<anna> Why should anybody do anything for you when you are already happy? :p
<Liam> well I only have one windows lincense XP 
<ojw> these music file formats are all various forms of compressed file like MP3 or vorbis? 
<Liam> nope 
<Liam> it are formats similiar to midi 
<ojw> oh okay
<Liam> diffrent 
<ojw> sort of thing that seems easy to write converters for if you have the time, just that nobody does
<anna> Ah... just throwing it in, but Rosegarden, Kmidi and this stuff, doesn't work?
<Liam> it is not midi 
<anna> I sometimes read about music professionals using Linux
<buz> http://www.opera.com/pressreleases/en/2005/04/21/
<buz> MUAHAHA
<kakalto> I thought they went mac...
<anna> The only complaint I hear is lack of real time support in Linux
<buz> guys download opera
<anna> why?
<kakalto> anna, not if you *buy* it for the support
<kakalto> buz, I already have
<buz> lets see if he swims
<Liam> it's just similiar to midi in the sence that it doesn't contain prerecorded music like mp3 etc does, only the "notes and intruments" 
<buz> he'd qualify for the guiness book for sure
<anna> kakalto: he, buy what?
<kakalto> the support
<kakalto> for linux
<ojw> yeah, we read that buz.  Opera boss said that he'd swim norway - USA if they get 1 million downloads
<kakalto> you can *buy* support for most distro's, can't you?
<buz> mhh i got some more ips
<buz> LOL
<buz> maybe i can put that C net to good use for once
<ojw> you work with that kind of stuff as a game-developer then Liam?
<anna> kakalto: support != change to make it suit your needs
<kakalto> like red hat, they won't let you get it without support
<Liam> no, I just listen to it 
<whiskers> anna, yes both rosegarden and kmid work very well .
<Almindor> how do you install .deb files?(I've alienated 2 rpms)
<Almindor> and.. is there mplayer available as package?
<whiskers> anna, but there is some problem of simultaneity on  cheap sound hardware
<anna> whiskers: well, i hope the kernel will improve for that somehow, I guess it depends on low latency to get that, right?
<whiskers> anna, plus rosegarden with all that intense work fell into the QT trap...and now they have to give it away for free
<kakalto> Almindor, sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<whiskers> anna, no...it depends on other crap trying use the hardware...while hardware intensive stuff needs it
<whiskers> anna, that is why Liam was discussing dual boot
<anna> whiskers: Did Trolltech stop selling Qt licences or what do you mean?
<Liam> the reason why the plugin haven't been ported over is, that it's partially emulation 
<Liam> I assuem 
<whiskers> anna, no QT is cleverly designed GPL library and they force all users of QT to comply with GNU and the GNU hooks have been very successful
<whiskers> anna, those GPL guys like Stallman and others are very brilliant people
<anna> whiskers: Hm, QT is great software, big part of KDE quality comes from it
<whiskers> anna, that is right....that is how kde got lured into using it
<Almindor> kakalto: diki
<anna> whiskers: Well, KDE was to be Free Software from the start
<kakalto> Almindor, diki ?
<whiskers> anna, no...not true...kde wanted to make a lot of money on koffice
<Almindor> kakalto: thanks
<anna> whiskers: And licences force nobody nothing, they are allowing you something which is normally forbidden
<kakalto> Almindor, no problem :)
<ojw> liam: sounds like the music-composing packages would be the only ones interested in handling those types of files, but of course they mostly use their own formats don;t they
<anna> whiskers: Well, you have no chance, I happen to know KOffice developer of the first days :p
<whiskers> anna, legalities of licensing force everything and you should pay close attention to the details of the legalities
<anna> anna: And that I can tell you, it started as a demo of component tech
<koalah> hello?
<anna> whiskers: Truth remains, for little bucks, you can keep your QT program, my company does it
<Liam> totem still isn't working lol but kde thingy did.. 
<Almindor> btw a bug with installer:
<Almindor> if you choose to "download your locales"
<Almindor> it get's loopy after all the packages
<Almindor> and if you reset
<Almindor> it freezes trying to finish the installation
<Almindor> I had to go pure english
<koalah> why do I have to keep doing this after reboot: "ln -s /dev/ttyS1 /dev/modem"?
<koalah> might be backwards but
<Anlar> koalah: because dev is dynamic. write an udev rule for the alias
<koalah> udev?
<Anlar> koalah: /dev gets managed _automatically_. look at /etc/udev*
<Anlar> koalah: "decibel's udev primer" is good reading if you google
<koalah> k, thanks
<Almindor> brb
<Anlar> koalah: and this one as well: http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php
<whiskers> anna, well yes...if you want to hand over money to Troll Tech they will free you from the GPL obligation in part....you can restrict your program but you must also remain compliant with a GPL version for free redistribution
<whiskers> anna, much like MySQL
<whiskers> anna, they comply with a free GNU version and a restricted and paid for commercial version
<Li-Venom> is there a kubuntu specific method to auto probe for video card and get the missing xserver module ?
<whiskers> anna, but anyone who uses the GNU version of MySQL must also comply with GNU and turn over all thier intellectual contributions to the GNU community
<bad_mongo> anyone know how I install acroread, flash and java in kubuntu?
<ojw> the publishers' websites would be an obvious start, bad_mongo
<Anlar> bad_mongo: the ubuntu wiki answers that very well
<koalah> kubuntu doesn't have setserial and minicom correct? I need to make sure my modem is on ttyS1.
<blueyed> what was the kde app to take screenshots?
<Anlar> wondering the same thing at the moment
<Anlar> ksnapshot
<blueyed> thanks, Anlar :)
<whiskers> bad_mongo, why bother everybody is putting flash blockers in firefox
<whiskers> bad_mongo, flash was yesterday's attempt to make money off of restricted software
<whiskers> bad_mongo, the firefox people have brilliantly created  a flash blocker
<Anlar> next coming up: stories about them black helicopters
<_sim> Does someone know what line I should add/change in /etc/kde3/kdmrc to have 75 dpi fonts by default ?
<_sim> or should I change another thing ?
<whiskers> bad_mongo, and millions of people on windows and linux are downloading firefox and installing the flash blocker
<whiskers> bad_mongo, so there is no one left to participate in that restricted to paying customer nonsense
<whiskers> bad_mongo, i also imagine quite soon...they will create a php blocker just like MS created an active x blocker
<bad_mongo> whiskers, I agree.. I'm using the adblocker too, but it's ok to have flash if there is something you actually want to see
<whiskers> bad_mongo, that is right...that is why millions of people all over the world are downloading the FREE firefox just to get the adblocker and the flashblocker...and i suspect they are working on a PHP blocker
<carambol> is  hoary-backports not functioning?
<carambol> i need j2re1.5 with apt
<whiskers> bad_mongo, no they don't want to participate in any of that restricted to paying customer nonsense
<whiskers> bad_mongo, and they don't trust PHP just like they don't trust active x
<Anlar> whiskers: do you even know what php is?
<whiskers> bad_mongo, so i suspect they are working on that blocker too
<whiskers> Anlar, it is inline code...much like active x was
<whiskers> Anlar, and people are not stupid anymore and don't want to subject their machines to that crap
<Anlar> activeX inline code like php.. ;~D
<carambol> how i install java?
<carambol> in hoary
<kakalto> www.ubuntuguide.org
<kakalto> it's covered there
<carambol> they say with apt-get install j2re1.5
<carambol> but it is not in the sources
<Anlar> yes, after you have added the proper sources.
<carambol> is it in  backports?
<bad_mongo> whiskers, is there actually anything you don't block? ;)
<whiskers> bad_mongo, it is not me...it is the whole world...firefox has already been successfully downloaded by over 10 million people just to get the flash blocker and the adblocker
<carambol> in which source i can find jre1.5
<carambol> ?
<whiskers> bad_mongo, and they also want the PHP blocker because they recognize that some people may abuse PHP and put harmful code in their web pages
<Anlar> no. firefox can be downloaded 10 million times. not by over 10 million people. 
<whiskers> Anlar, well i doubt anyone wants 20 copies of firefox on one machine
<bad_mongo> whiskers, yes, it's a wonderful extension.. but I'd wish there were something similiar for Opera.. I like Opera better..
<whiskers> bad_mongo, well i don't know ...you have to take it up with mozilla org
<bad_mongo> not only because i'm a norwegian, but because it's faster
<bad_mongo> :)
<Anlar> whiskers: you never have reinstalled a windows? no one has? or has upgraded the browser? that never happens? really? 
<Anlar> cool, I'll switch over :o)
<Anlar> and all of them have downloaded all the blockers? sure.
<A-Wing> Wow, just when I think Ubuntu can't get much better, I try KUbuntu :)
<Anlar> and how the heck could something on client side block anything that is being done 100% transparently at server side, outputing pure html as result.. (php) lol
<bad_mongo> does it exist a linux program that removes flash and crap in other browsers than firefox?
<Anlar> bad_mongo: if you want a real Good solution, use a filtering proxy such as webcleaner.
<bad_mongo> Anlar, well, I don't have skills in those things :)
<Anlar> bad_mongo: it's not very hard. unfortunately it seems no one has packaged it (yet). but if you can generally compile programs (./configure; make ; make install etc) it's not that hard.
<omni_lonnie> ] \
<blueyed> bad_mongo, privoxy is available as package from universe.
<bad_mongo> blueyed, ok, thank you
<bad_mongo> blueyed, isn't it a gui for privoxy?
<Anlar> privoxy has no gui.
<Anlar> it provides configuration interface on your browser.
<alfons> Hi guys; I can't get my sound to work on my Kubuntu system! Any suggestions? My sound card ( standard Compaq which was in my computer) gets detected by the BIOS, but linux doesn't seem to find it . It's a PnP card.
<Anlar> alfons: lspci ? what is the card?
<KaiL> ISA?
<Anlar> hopefully not isa.
<KaiL> else it should be listed with lspci
<KaiL> chatting as root is bad
<theD3viL> i know
<theD3viL> but i must 
<Anlar> no. you must not.
<theD3viL> i must install drivers for my graphic card! =/
<theD3viL> i am trying it for 5h but .. :S
<Anlar> no you must not. never ever use the root unless if needed.
<KaiL> ATI? nvidia? matrox? intel?
<theD3viL> ATI =/
<theD3viL> 9600pro
<KaiL> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<KaiL> apt-get install fglrx-control
<theD3viL> mm
<KaiL> eh, nonsense
<KaiL> forget the second
<KaiL> but run "fglrxconfig" then
<theD3viL> hm
<KaiL> and "modprobe fglrx" after that
<theD3viL> how can configure fglrxconfig then?
<Anlar> just run it.
<KaiL> that's a Programm, just run it
<_sim> theD3viL, you should use sudo for you root commands, and chat with another account
<kakalto> isn't it funny how there's "security problems" on google under konqueror, but if I identify as firefox, there's no error message
<kakalto> *gmail
<theD3viL> hm
<KaiL> theD3viL: oh, and finally write "fglrx" into /etc/modules
<theD3viL> KaiL how can i remove other stuff i installed before? :S
<KaiL> which other stuff?
<theD3viL> drivers
<theD3viL> for ATI..
<KaiL> it'll get overwritten :)
<KaiL> so just ignore it
<theD3viL> kk
<gdh> or if you typed 'make install' before ... type 'llatsni ekam' 
<KaiL> gdh: haha
<KaiL> idiot
<Anlar> o_O
<gdh> heh :)
<theD3viL> Do you want to enable "Quad Buffer Stereo" (y/n)?
<KaiL> if you don't know, use the default ;)
<theD3viL> i done with fglrxconf
<theD3viL> :)
<theD3viL> now.........
<theD3viL> am
<KaiL> now modprobe fglrx
<theD3viL> theD3viL: oh, and finally write "fglrx" into /etc/modules - hm.. /etc/modules, or /etc/X11 ?
<KaiL> /etc/modules 
<Anlar> modprobe.d for 2.6 kernels
<KaiL> because the module needs to be loaded again after reboot ;)
<theD3viL> aha.... it is inside aleready
<KaiL> Anlar: sorry?
<theD3viL> that is it?
<KaiL> should be
<theD3viL> ammmmmmmm... what about my XF86conf which i done it ?
<KaiL> xorg.conf that is
<theD3viL> rename it to xorg.conf and replace ?
<KaiL> /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but should be configured too
<Anlar> kail: afaik modprobe.d is automatically handled and used for 2.6 kernels.. and modules for 2.4 and would require the update-thingy and it would be composed to /etc/ directly.. and it's deprecated. but that's just my afaik
<theD3viL> but where i must paste my XF86Conf.. ?
<KaiL> theD3viL: there's no more XF86Config on (k)ubuntu
<theD3viL> KaiL, but where i must paste my XF86Conf.. ?
<theD3viL> whoops =)
<KaiL> paste?
<theD3viL> i didnt see =)
<theD3viL> yeah i know
<theD3viL> but i made it rihgt ?
<Anlar> just hands off the configuration, dummy. and sod off being root
<theD3viL> brb... restart..k ?
<theD3viL> :
<Anlar> just /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Anlar> ... sigh.
#kubuntu 2005-05-04
<_matej> TNXXXXXXXX!!!
<_matej> :)
<_matej> wiiiiiiiiiii
<_matej> it works ;)
<Anlar> yes, you retard managed to read some instructions after all.
<KaiL> theD3viL: glxgears >1000fps?
<KaiL> (you need to let it run for around 10sec)
<theD3viL> 8223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1644.600 FPS
<theD3viL> =)
<Anlar> fglxinfo or something alike should tell better if his 3d is proper
<KaiL> ok.
<theD3viL> :>
<gdh> 553 frames in 6.0 seconds = 92.167 FPS - *rawk*
<whiskers> i am afraid that ubuntu is going to have to release a new version with better libraries say within 6 months
<gdh> feel my Matrox mystique power...
<Anlar> whiskers: the libraries are just fine. :)
<whiskers> Anlar, well the debian sid libraries are way ahead of ubuntu
<Anlar> so?
<whiskers> Anlar, and many important applications like  kexi and krita will make use of the latest libraries
<Anlar> yes. but the libraries are not needed yet since kexi and krita have not been packaged for ubuntu.
<Anlar> so the point of whining is moot.
<whiskers> Anlar, no...they are not needed yet because the work is not ready for prime time
<whiskers> Anlar, but it will be.
<Anlar> no one forces you to use (k)ubuntu.
<gdh> the joy of choice and open source. you want bleeding edge? take your crying to gentoo
<Anlar> I've been using unstable gentoo for the last year.
<whiskers> gdh, i don't have a large enough hard disk for gentoo
<gdh> whiskers: I don't have enough  free time for gentoo :)
<Anlar> ~20 gigs do fine with gentoo.
<gdh> oddly enough I use my computer to do work, not compile software.
<whiskers> gdh, well that is ashame...how are you ever going to compare a gcc4 compilation performance with a gcc3.3. performance
<Anlar> hey, the kdelibs / kdelibs-data issue was fixed in the sources too
<gdh> whiskers: True, many a sleepless night I've spent mulling that very dilemma :)
<Si> Hi all.  I have a quick question about konqueror in Kubuntu, if you don't mind :) I'd like to set konqueror up so that it automatically updates its directory listing (I use it as a file manager only) whenever a file in that directory changes.
<Si> Ordinarily I'd use fam, but it is not installed and attempting to install it threatens to remove the whole of KDE! Can anyone help me with this?
<whiskers> Si, well you have to go over to kde.org and let them consider your ideas
<whiskers> Si, then they will decide if your ideas are worth implementing
<KK|Grass> time to eat :D
<gdh> (usually after 3 or 4 months)
<Si> whiskers:I don't really think this is a KDE problem.  In other distros, it works fine with fam - it's just that in Kubuntu, fam is not installed.
<whiskers> Si, oh ...well in that case maybe it is just some configuration parameter already designed by KDE
<Si> Ok.  Has noone else here tried to get this up and running? It's a pain having to manually press refresh all the time ;)
<whiskers> Si, well we are too busy trying to keep up with all the stuff on slashdot
<Si> Heh - I see :)
<whiskers> Si, sometimes there are many slashdotters interested in saying something about an issue...that it takes the whole day just to read them all
<Si> Ok, I'll hack on it later and see if I can get it working with gamin.  Just out of interest, am I the only one who actually finds this feature desirable?
<whiskers> Si, uh...i would think it would be nice to have a refreshed view....i get the same type of problem in nautilus on gnome when i change CDs
<whiskers> Si, it tries to list the files of the old CD
<Si> Oh, and here's a little perl script I wrote to make reading slashdot a little more bearable: http://tastethegoonage.com/slashdotgrab.html
<Si> I think it's all up to date.
<whiskers> Si, hey that is nice work...you mean you don't have to keep clicking on the subcomments 
<whiskers> Si, you get to see them all on one page
<Si> Whiskers:That's right, and when you reload, all the comments that were loaded last time are greyed out, so you don't have to load them again.  
<whiskers> Si, wow...that is brilliant work.
<whiskers> Si, i bet a lot of people will like that
<Si> Whiskers:There's quite a few flaws, though - for one, it doesn't actually log in, so it doesn't use any of your preferences (e.g. threshold, etc).
<Si> Whiskers:Thanks :)
<randabis> hmm this is weird
<gahan> sudo is weird
<randabis> sudo rocks
<randabis> anyway, I'm getting an apt-get error with kdelibs-data
<KaiL> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<KaiL> known Bug :)
<KaiL> not shure, if the bug is in the Package or in dpkg, because this is very strange
<gahan> what package contains kcontrolcenter?
<KaiL> kcontrol
<KaiL> (which is also the name of the binary :)
<gahan> if i want my windowskey to run kde menu..?
<randabis> hmm amarok won't start :/
<smouche> randabis, might you have other sound apps running?
<smouche> gahan, I don't think there's any way to get the windows key to work on its own -- best you can do is in combination with other keys
<smouche> I use the windows key for all sorts of stuff like that, very convenient, avoids keybinding conflicts
<kakalto> I'll be bacxk
<Soyburg> I am trying to make a kmenu entry for firestarter and have tried 'sudo firstarter', which didn't work.  What command should I use instead if I want to be prompted for the password?
<gbhat> anyone having problems due to KDE update from Kubuntu yesterday?
<theD3viL> hm
<theD3viL> what update? :P
<Soyburg> i upgraded today and have none so far.  May I ask if your problems occured after a reboot and what kind of problems they are? 
<Soyburg> at the bottom of my question is of course, whether I should shut down my box tonight .)
<gbhat> kde-libs update
<gbhat> my bad kdelibs-data
<gbhat> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<gbhat> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<gbhat>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<gbhat> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gbhat>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<gbhat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gbhat> that is the error I get on running apt-get upgrade
<Soyburg> I did it with kynaptic and had no errors.
<gbhat> well I am running Ubuntu
<gbhat> have installed KDE on it using apt-get so I reckon it is recognised as kubuntu
<Soyburg> wait just a second, i recall seeing a thread in the mailing list archive
<gbhat> Hoary btw
<gbhat> Soyburg, got a link?
<leafw> any powerpc user with problems using wireless LANs with encryption?
<Soyburg> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2005-April/000540.html
<Soyburg> no idea if that helps, I didn't read it.
<gbhat> that command no worky
<gbhat> some wrong option set for dpkg
<gbhat> Soyburg, alright that worked. TY
<Soyburg> you are welcome
<gbhat> now to see if KDE works
<mikerobi> just installed kubuntu, but my old kde settings are being ignored, what do I need to do?
<AceMan> gbhat: have you tried removing knetworkconf first, then installing kdelibs-data, and finally reinstalling knetwork conf? this worked for me.
<KaiL> [GStreamer Error]  ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program
<KaiL> uhm? wtf?
<KaiL> (error in amarok)
<Blissex> KaiL: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#sharing
<KaiL> lol, only gstreamer thinks, this is a problem
<KaiL> tvtime works, artsd works
<KaiL> ...and the other two amarok engines too... bad for gstreamer *dpkg -P*
<smouche> speaking of Amarok, in "Configure Amarok" under the engine tab, I have no sound system listed -- anyone know why?
<smouche> also, is there anyway to turn off the eye candy in that thing?
<mfilizzi> smouche: do you have the amarok-arts package (or any of the other ones) installed?
<smouche> let me check mfilizzi 
<smouche> yeah, amarok-arts
<smouche> I see I think -- I had assumed I was using xine, but that's not installed for Amarok...
<mfilizzi> hmm, odd, that is the one that provides the arts engine for the sound system.
<mfilizzi> you can install the xine engine if you would like to use it (apt-get install amarok-xine)
<smouche> well, mfilizzi, it's playing fine -- I was just wondering why nothing was listed
<smouche> and I'm surprised that Amarok needs a seperate package for xine -- I have totem-xine installed; other apps seem to use it
<smouche> thanks for the lead, mfilizzi
<mfilizzi> I believe the debian package has them all bundled together, but in ubuntu they broke it up
<bubi> does anyone knows how can i install newest version of kvirc 3.2 the one provided with kubuntu is outdated and it seems i cant get it thru apt
<smouche> very strange, but I'm getting a much wider stereo image with amarok than I did with other players...
<smouche> maybe I'm imagining it!
<smouche> ugh -- I wish I had left well enough alone
<smouche> E: kdelibs4:  subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<smouche> E: amarok-gstreamer:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<smouche> E: amarok-xine:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bubi> heh looks like noone uses kvirc here
<smouche> etc (sorry to flood)
<brazmetal> hey people... I think I have some modules I don't need.. How can I disable then in Kubuntu ?
<Riddell> brazmetal: what do you mean by module?
<brazmetal> Riddell, I don't know very well... I think the ones that appear when i run lsmod (It lists the modules running, right?)
<Riddell> brazmetal: they won't do any harm
<Riddell> you can try  sudo rmmod foo
<brazmetal> Riddell, how they don't do any harm? Don't they make the system heavy ?
* glass-eye shakes his fist at kdelibs-data
<Riddell> brazmetal: they are unlikely to add any weight to your computer
<stranger> if i want to take a database server out of automatic startup at boot...how is the best way to do that...just take the file out of init.d
<jiger> hello everyone. doesn't kubuntu/ubuntu come with C/C++ installed?
<jiger> damn nobody has any idea??!?!!
<torpid> is there any fast convenient way to just download every file in an http directory?
<shogouki> wget -R ?
<shogouki> wget -r 
<torpid> actually i need something different
<torpid> i need to download every file directly linked to by links in a page.
<shogouki> torpid: wget -r -l 1 url doesnt work ?
<torpid> i'll try
<torpid> no, it just gets the index.html, which is the only file in this directory
<shogouki> can you paste the url ?
<whiskey_1> has anybody successfully compiled rekall to see what shape it is in
<whiskey_1> i am having the toughest time to set it up....it can't find the qt3 libs
<whiskey_1> i thought it may help until kexi is ready
<whiskey_1> has anybody tried to compile rekall at all
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
* wolwerin slaps halo023 around a bit with a large trout
<Choubaka> right...
<ztonzy> heh
<ztonzy> nice
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> I want to control fans and such things via i8k kernel module
<edulix> wich graphical program do you recommend ?
<edulix> I'm looking one for kde
<bubi> hello 
<bubi> did anyone tried to install Kvirc 3.2 on kubuntu
<bubi> i cant
<bubi> actually i dont know how to install Qt
<bubi> :(
<Choubaka> bubi: just install kvirc using synaptic or similar
<Riddell> bubi: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<bubi> that gives me only an old kvirc 2.1
<Choubaka> aha
<shogouki> bubi: apt-get install konversation ? ;)
<gahan> how do i get my windows key to open kde menu?
<bubi> shogouki: ur funny im using konversation right now :P
<bubi> but kvirc is more likeable to me
<bubi> Choubaka: i tied to install deb package but it gives me errors
<bubi> tried*
<Choubaka> where did you get that deb?
<bubi> on kvirc page
<Choubaka> hmm...
<bubi> official release
<buz> you could try building it yourself
<bubi> i tried but wants Qt and i dont know how ti install Qt
<Choubaka> bubi: hmm
<buz> try apt-get build-dep kvirc
<buz> maybe it has the same deps as kvirc 2.1
<Choubaka> build a debian package.
<Choubaka> wait
* bubi waiting :)
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<buz> the debs are compiled against qt 3.3.4
<Choubaka> I wonder from what sources they compiled the debs
<Choubaka> the default source tarball isn't debianised.
<bubi> as i understood the tarball is os independent 
<Choubaka> Well, it could still be debianised. :)
<Choubaka> mplayer's tarball is debianised, for example.
<Choubaka> all you need is a properly set up debian/ dir
<bubi> i am new to debian in general, i used to have FC3 before
<Choubaka> bubi: where does it fail?
<bubi> QT
<Choubaka> in ./configure?
<bubi> yes
<buz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kvirc:
<buz>  kvirc depends on kvirc-data (>= 2:3.0.0); however:
<buz>   Version of kvirc-data on system is 2:2.1.3.1-2.
<buz>  kvirc depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4); however:
<buz>   Version of libqt3c102-mt on system is 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3.
<buz> dpkg: error processing kvirc (--install):
<buz>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<buz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<buz> the first one we could probably fix with another deb
<Choubaka> alright...
<bubi> thats deb package
<buz> the second one is probably not even true
<buz> can we somehow hack the deb to depend on 3.3.3?
<buz> i doubt it won't work with 3.3.3
<guran> Hi, anybody here know howto solve pb's when upgrading 'kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb'?
<Choubaka> They're compiled for sarge.
<buz> yeah
<buz> but qt 3.3.3 would probably be compatible with 3.3.4
<Choubaka> know what?
<Choubaka> I found the sources for the debs
<Choubaka> so I can compile one for Hoary. :)
<buz> mhh it got monster dependencies to build from source it seems
<bubi> Choubaka: does that mean i can hope for :)
<buz> while were at it
<buz> when do we get kaffeine ubuntu3 in hoary???
<bubi> brb
<Choubaka> buz: you probably won't.
<Choubaka> ubuntu doesn't get that many new packages.
<Choubaka> only security updates.
<buz> you know the current version is totally broken do you?
<Choubaka> no I didn't
<Choubaka> Then they probably will fix it :)
<buz> they did
<buz> only didnt put it to the mirrors :-(
<buz> now if someone would fix udev on breezy....
<buz> but that doesn't bother me today
<buz> i got exam results and i'm happy ;-)
<malte> \o/
<Choubaka> bubi: I'm compiling a nice Hoary package now.
<Choubaka> just wait. :)
* bubi gives Choubaka  a cup of nice hot coffe
<bubi> and waiting :P
<bubi> buz u got results today ??
<buz> yeah
<bubi> its saturday here
<buz> so it is here
<bubi> no school
<buz> mail still gets delivered ;-)
<bubi> hehe true
<shogouki> a modern school 
<bubi> what are u studying
<buz> economics
<bubi> nice
* bubi is old
<bubi> long sice school days :)
<bubi> since*
<buz> well i'd rather be 5 years older so i coul dhave surfed the dot com wave
<bubi> :)
<buz> chances are i wouldnt have to work these days ;)
<shogouki> and go in space and found a cool debian based distro ? :)
<buz> something like that yeah
<buz> only i'd probably have based it around BSD ;)
<Almindor> is there a way to turn on antialiasing for GTK apps?
<Almindor> (of fonts)
<Choubaka> Damn, the compilation takes time :<
<bubi> what comp u have
<bubi> brb need reboot
<spiral> hi
<bubi> uhm how can i kill a kdetv
<bubi> it does not want to end
<bubi> bash: kill: kdetv: arguments must be process or job IDs
<bubi> how can i get that id
<Choubaka> pidof kdetv
<Choubaka> or just kill `pidof kdetv` <- note they're  backticks
<bubi> hmm pidof kdetv freezes console :(
<Choubaka> I have a 1.2GHz Duron processor and 512 MB of RAM.
<Choubaka> bubi: ? :|
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> ps -A|grep kdetv
<Choubaka> does it show <defunct>?
<bubi> when i enter the command : kill `pidof kdetv` cursor jumps into next line and thats it
<bubi> nothing 
<bubi> blank line
<Choubaka> try ctrl-C to break the process :P
<Choubaka> bubi: then kdetv isn
<Choubaka> isn't running it seems
<bubi> kdetv: Unexpected argument 'isn'.
<bubi> kdetv: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<Choubaka> :D
<Choubaka> I didn't mean you to run that.
<bubi> ahh lol
<bubi> im a newbie
<bubi> sorry
<Choubaka> No need to apologise 
<Choubaka> You'll get the hang of things eventually.
<bubi> hehe i hope
<bubi> so what is this "isn" mean
<Choubaka> I just pressed enter by accident.
<Choubaka> :P
<bubi> ahh
<bubi> and i was so eager to run it in console :P
<Choubaka> When asking for help on IRC, you get to use the console a lot
<Choubaka> it's not because Linux distros are difficult and there's no GUI for the tasks.
<bubi> so any other way to get rid of this kdetv, i tried to reboot but it starts automatically
<Choubaka> It's because the command line is several times faster and more powerful than most GUI apps :P 
<bubi> yeah i know that :P
<bubi> learned in the old DOS days
<Choubaka> the dos command line is nothing compared to modern shells though 
<Choubaka> :)
<bubi> well u have to have in mind that i started to use Linux just a few months ago
<Choubaka> Yeah, sure.
<bubi> i made a permanent decision to never again install win on my comp
<Choubaka> Cool.
<Choubaka> Let's hope you can stay that wayl
<Choubaka> s/l/./
<Choubaka> I don't have windows on aby of my computers either.
<Choubaka> any*
<Choubaka> damn I'm typoing again
<Choubaka> ohh.
<Choubaka> :(
<Choubaka> Just after I managed to get those kvirc packages compiled, too. :P
<Choubaka> welcome back :P
<bubi> heh my comp just rebooted it self :(
<Choubaka> ?(
<shogouki> maybe a new feature of workrave ? :)
<bubi> while i was typing a message here
<Choubaka> It shouldn't do such things.
<Choubaka> that's too windowsy :(
<bubi> i guess it has something to do with this annoying kdetv
<bubi> i cant get rid of it :(
<bubi> anyways hows compiling goes :)
<Choubaka> done :)
<bubi> \o/
<Choubaka> just after you got connection reset :P
<bubi> Choubaka: where are u from
<Choubaka> Finland
<bubi> uhh cold 
<Choubaka> nah
<bubi> im from slovenia
<Choubaka> :)
<Choubaka> now wait a moment, I'll put the packages online
<bubi> kk
<shogouki> so cold that only hobbies are to create kernels
<bubi> lol
<bubi> not true they have some of the best bands 
<bubi> specially in metal area :P
<bubi> like Nightwish and likes
<bubi> Choubaka: i have to go to store to do some shopping ill be back in an hour
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> wait
<Choubaka> deb http://choubaka.no-ip.com/~jarkko/ ./ <- I created an apt repo. 
<Choubaka> you can of course just download the packages from that url directly. :p
<jnoon> how can i get a volume control on my panel? the arts control applet says "arts control cannot be loaded. please check your installation"
<jnoon> sound works...
<jnoon> just no nice volume control :/
<shogouki> kmix ?
<bubi> Choubaka: what command do i have to issue for thaT
<Choubaka> bubi: add the repo to your sources.list
<bubi> with deb infront ?
<Choubaka> yeah
<Choubaka> deb http://choubaka.no-ip.com/~jarkko/ ./
<Choubaka> note that I only have 50kB/s upstream :P
<bubi>  ./ at the end ?
<Choubaka> yeah
<Choubaka> that entire line
<Choubaka> nothing else
<Choubaka> there's also a source repo :)
<Choubaka> (to comply with the GPL :P)
<jnoon> shogouki, thanks kmix works good... 
<bubi> hehe
<bubi> apt or dpkg ?
<Choubaka> you can apt-get install kvirc now
<bubi> cool
<Choubaka> and it should get the newer version
<buz> lets see if its any good
<Choubaka> is it downloading the newer version?
<bubi> yeh 
<bubi> :)
<buz> yeah
<buz> Setting up kvirc (2.1.3.1-2) ...
<buz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://choubaka.no-ip.com ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/choubaka.no-ip.com_%7ejarkko_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<buz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://choubaka.no-ip.com ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/choubaka.no-ip.com_%7ejarkko_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<buz> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Choubaka> oh, it installed the old version :(
<Choubaka> weird
<bubi> \\\\\O//////
<bubi> yeah 
<buz> stupid me 
<buz> i forgot apt-ge tupdat
<bubi> Choubaka: u are a god :P
<bubi> it works
<Choubaka> bubi: :D
<bubi> i always knew u finnish ppl are the best
<bubi> judging by the music
<bubi> ofc
<buz> true
<buz> land of nightwish, after all
<bubi> yeah
<Choubaka> :P
<bubi> my kind of stuff
<buz> tho nightwish used to be better before they got famous
<bubi> well i like them even now :P
<buz> yeah sure
<buz> but their older albums are better imho
<bubi> now i really have to run
<Choubaka> So, hmm.
<bubi> bbl
<buz> oceanborn has a safe place in my top albums of all time list
<Choubaka> I only really ran two commands to build those packages ;P
<buz> and used some time
<buz> nice
<|buz|> lets see
<Choubaka> 13:11 [freenode]  CTCP VERSION reply from |buz|: KVIrc 3.2.0 'Realia' - 2005.02.26 - build Sat Apr 23 08:38:52 UTC 2005 :)
<|buz|> mhh kinda overloaded this thing
<|buz|> not sure if i don't prefer konversation
<Choubaka> you kde people have a huge selection of IRC clients. :P
<Choubaka> I only know one decent GTK2 client.
<buz> most gnome apps suck anyway
<Choubaka> I disagree :P
<shogouki> we only need gimp (and maybe firefox)
<buz> possible exception synaptic
<buz> ok firefox
<buz> but thats no real gnome app
<buz> thunderbird, too
<Choubaka> besides, KDE lacks proper input method support..
<buz> and gimp probably got the worst gui ever
<buz> krita already beats it senseless
<buz> btw where did those krita debs live again
<buz> i accidentally removed krita
<buz> ah no
<buz> still here
<buz> weird
<Choubaka> but saying "most gnome apps suck" is not wise. :P
<buz> as if nautilus or evolution was any good
<Choubaka> I don't use either.
<Choubaka> oh, well, "gnome" apps may suck
<Choubaka> but "most"  GTK2 apps don't
<Choubaka> I don't use Gnome anyway :)
<shogouki> ubuntu% apt-cache search krita | wc -l
<shogouki> 0
<shogouki> :/
<gahan> my kdm doesnt display user list as it did before... why?
<jnoon> any ksokoban pros? :)
<shogouki> jnoon: blocked ?
<jnoon> lol.. sasquatch level 2... thats a bad sign i guess
<shogouki> jnoon: move all blocks on the right
<shogouki> push the right most block to top
<shogouki> then all others on left
<shogouki> then on bottom
<shogouki> push the block on the bottom to right
<shogouki> er left
<jnoon> ok so ive got 2 filled and 2 in the open
<shogouki> the push the block on your top right to bottom
<shogouki> its ok ?
<jnoon> think so
<shogouki> damn i'll play ksokoban for the rest of the day :/
<jnoon> lol
<jnoon> i get stuck with 3 filled and 1 in a spot where i cant move it or else it will be unmovable
<shogouki> lets be more scientific, the (0,0) point is the piece of wall at bottom left
<jnoon> k
<shogouki> (1,2)  (3,3) (4,4) (6,7)
<shogouki> have you gems at these places ?
<shogouki> ksokoban needs a movement im/export function :/
<jnoon> no.. let me coordinate
<jnoon> if 0,0 is the first playable game area square... i have 1,2 2,3 3,4 and 4,5
<shogouki> for me (0,0) s a wall :)
<jnoon> with landing spots in 0,1 1,1  and 5,5 5,6
<jnoon> does your actually show the coords.. ie 0,0 or are you just figuring them? mine doesnt have coords
<jnoon> ksokoban 0.4.2 sasquatch level 00002
<shogouki> http://n.mo.free.fr/temp/soko.png
<jnoon> ok thats the one
<shogouki> have you this ?
<jnoon> yep
<shogouki> i number gems from left to right
<shogouki> 2 on bottom, 3 on top
<shogouki> 3 right, top right
<shogouki> 2 top, left, bottom
<jnoon> ok i get the numbering.. but does top bottom right left mean push it that way or be on that side?
<gahan> can someone tell where are my desktop icons hidden
<shogouki> push
<jnoon> wow that made it so easy
<jnoon> i couldnt get them seperated for my life.. thanks!
<jnoon> i musta spent an hour before this lol
<jnoon> gahan /home/yourusername/Desktop?
<shogouki> thrid level is more complicate, i dont get it
<jnoon> no worries
<shogouki> damn i had passed so many sokoban levels before, but it was in my exams revisions, i was more motivated :)
<bubi> where can i find all runing pids in kubuntu
<buz> ps waux
<buz> or top
<bubi> ??
<AMIGrAve> hi all
<candyban> Hi guys
<candyban> Is it possible to make konsole translucent?
<candyban> (not the "transparant" copy part of the background image and paste it in the konsole back)
<jnoon> shogouki, finished level 3... a bit tedious but more obvious at least to me... but then again i was just learning the game on level 2
<AMIGrAve> is there something in kde that can quickly make an html photo album ?
<ubuntu> list
<SpookyET> Hi.
<SpookyET> I had to reinstall xp, and grub was overwritten.  I'm wondering how to make the XP boot loader to boot kubuntu.  I've looked at some articles, but they all have NTBoot -> Grub -> Linux.  There is no Grub anymore.  Can it be made to NTBoot -> Linux?
<Anlar> spooky: you hve to you the grub. install it on the partition, not on the mbr
<Anlar> spooky: on your /boot partition that is
<Anlar> or at least it is more handy and working that way.
<SpookyET> it's been overwritten
<SpookyET> how can i recover it
<Anlar> you can mount/chroot into your linux and reinstall it from there
<SpookyET> i can't boot into linux
<Anlar> if you don't have any livecds around, you deserve it
<SpookyET> i got slax
<kernelpanik> chi parla italiano?
<TechLord_Work> anyone here
<Kamping_Kaiser> to do what techlord?
<TechLord_Work> kaffeine won't play dvd's it just crashes
<TechLord_Work> it also crashes when i try to change xine engine prarmeters
<TechLord_Work> i also can't find a xine executable on my system
<Kyaneos> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you find xine with whereis?
<Kyaneos> hello
<theD3viL> hi
<Kyaneos> i have a problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok....
<Kyaneos> i have installed a server-expert kubuntu
<TechLord_Work> if finds 2 dir one is /usr/lib/xine the other in /usr/share/xine
<Kyaneos> and now i have installed kde
<theD3viL> .
<Kyaneos> but i have problems with su/sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> the usr/share/xine would be the app
<Kamping_Kaiser> what problems, not there? failing? whats up kyaneos
<IronRoses> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<IronRoses> I just tryed to update kubuntu and theres a broken package..lol
<TechLord_Work> i wish it was but it's a folder that has libxine1/fonts in it 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. so you dont have the app
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: if i try, in kcontrol, change to administrator mode, it prompts me and when i write the root password, it says: Conversation with su failed
<Kamping_Kaiser> :| wtf techlord_work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kyaneos, open konsole, and type su or sudo in there, see what happens
<theD3viL> i installed tuxracer and supertux but they arent in menus ... wtf? games aint in menus... how can i enable it ?
<IronRoses> well, i set a root password up, and now kubuntu thinks i have 2 root passwords and keeps changing back to username pass then back to the root pass i set
<IronRoses> it's pretty shit
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: if i type su it requests me a password
<Kamping_Kaiser> thed3vil, its not a standard package. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need debian menu or similar
<alex_kubuntu> hi everyone !
<theD3viL> how can i get it?
<IronRoses> hey
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: i type the root password and it prompts me to #
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt 
<alex_kubuntu> does anyone know what is the package name for a KDE color selector in kubuntu ?
<theD3viL> apt-get install debian menu or something? :S
<IronRoses> it's apt-get install menu
<Kamping_Kaiser> kyaneos, can you past it to the screen (minus the password)
<theD3viL> tnx
<theD3viL> ;)
<Kyaneos> kyaneos@nabucodonosor:~$ sudo kuser
<Kyaneos> kyaneos is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Kyaneos> kyaneos@nabucodonosor:~$   
<theD3viL> wait i will try
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think its menu thed3vil
<Kamping_Kaiser> not debian menu
<TechLord_Work> kamping_kaiser i don't appear to the the xine executable on my system. what package would i want to install to get that 
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: k, i will try now
<Kamping_Kaiser> try xine
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: installing..
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: must i restart X ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont think so, but you might have to
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: any idea??
<IronRoses> this kubuntu is awfull, you try ti update and it complains about broken packages, you set a root password up andthen it reverts back to user pass then back to the set root password you just made.....This is bollocks..
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: nothing happens just install it... i will try restart X .. brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> kyaneos, so you have any other user acounts installed?
<Kyaneos> yes
<TechLord_Work> Kamping_Kaiser xine command not found
<Kyaneos> kyaneos user is added to the system
<Kyaneos> it is different that in ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> kyaneos, whatever user you added first, use that for sudo,
<Kyaneos> in ubuntu root password is the same tha user password
<Kamping_Kaiser> try su yourusername
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, in ubuntu there IS NO ROOT
<Kamping_Kaiser> techlord
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: and what password i type??
<Kamping_Kaiser> try apt-cache search xine
<Kamping_Kaiser> see what that produces
<IronRoses> the pass you made when you set you user account up in the install
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. thats the sudo password. your not actualy using the root acount.
<alex_kubuntu> any hint for my problem ?
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: TNX, its working... but now is smailiar fonts, its great... tnx 100000x
<alex_kubuntu> i am looking for the package name for kde color selector...
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: i did it
<Kamping_Kaiser> sory no alex_kubuntu
<shogouki> alex_kubuntu: kcoloredit / kcolorchooser
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool hte devil
<theD3viL> :D
<IronRoses> has anyone tryed updating kubuntu yet?
<Kamping_Kaiser> great kyaneous. whats with it?
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: what i do now??
<theD3viL> hmmmmmmmmmm......... 
<alex_kubuntu> thanks you !
<Kamping_Kaiser> kyaneos
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you got into your other acount?
<Kamping_Kaiser> NOW try sudo
<Kyaneos> i got in the same acount
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: 1 more problem..... in login screen i have 1280x1024 and i wanna have 1024x786.. what to do? :S
<Kyaneos> sudo what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thed3vil try pressing ctr+alt+"-"
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo anything
<IronRoses> theD3vil, i have it on that resolution now, and when i try to put it on so,mthing lower, my screen goes out of sync
<IronRoses> stuff this, I'm going back to debian
<theD3viL> :
<TechLord_Work> kamping_kaiser that generates a long list of installed modules that reference xine. i do see libxine1 which states Xine/ Video/media playerlibrary, binary files
<theD3viL> but i have 60hz only if i have 1280x1024
<IronRoses> this is complete and utter shit, bugs and mis prints every where, plusbroken packages
<IronRoses> have fun guys
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: i will try...
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<IronRoses> bye
<theD3viL> brb .. i must go playing tuxracer a bit :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> have funn
<theD3viL> tnx ;)
<theD3viL> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> techlord_work. yes it does
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: 
<Kamping_Kaiser> juts a tic techlord
<TechLord_Work> ok
<oDysseas> hi all, I know I should rtfm but I'm in a hurry so could someone please tell me how to install k3b with dvd support?
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: i can not sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you after agian techlord... i forgot  :| *embarased* to many questions
<Kamping_Kaiser> kyaneos. is this a custom install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> type
<Kamping_Kaiser> su root
<Kamping_Kaiser> not SUDO just "su" without the "do"
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: custom??
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: server-expert
<Kamping_Kaiser> so not a standard install in other words?
<Kyaneos> i can do su root
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kyaneos> and i am root
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> your root?
<Kyaneos> i am kyaneos, normal user
<uniq_> oDysseas: sudo apt-get install k3b growisofs dvd+rw-tools
<Kyaneos> when i do su root and type de pass i am root
<oDysseas> ok uniq_ thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. get into root
<theD3viL> back ........ :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> then type 
<Kamping_Kaiser> visudo
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: i got
<oDysseas> uniq_, says can't find k3b package =/
<edulix> hey is it normal that /proc/cpufreq tells me that maximun cpu freq is 70% ?
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> and add the line 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kyaneos  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Kamping_Kaiser> at the bototm
<edulix> it does so when I unpplug the power wire of my laptop, and keeps saying so when plug it
<uniq_> oDysseas: add more repositories; http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<oDysseas> ok uniq_ thx again
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: i did it yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol @ kernelpanik
<Kamping_Kaiser> you added yourself kyaneos?
<Kyaneos> i wrote it
<TechLord_Work> edulix you don't have cpu throttling turned on in klaptop do you 
<Kyaneos> and now??
<Kamping_Kaiser> exit root
<Kamping_Kaiser> and type sudo bash
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> enter your password, and you should be in a root environment
<Kyaneos> i have not enter my pass
<edulix> TechLord_Work: yes, it's set to 00%
<Kyaneos> it prompt directly
<Kamping_Kaiser> kyaneos, go back into root (su root)
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> then type "tail /etc/sudoers.list"
<Kyaneos> root@nabucodonosor:/home/kyaneos # tail /etc/sudoers.list
<Kyaneos> tail: cannot open `/etc/sudoers.list' for reading: No such file or directory
<Kyaneos> root@nabucodonosor:/home/kyaneos #
<Kamping_Kaiser> no .list 
<TechLord_Work> edulix what is your preformance profile set 2
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just checked sorry
<Kyaneos> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> root@rommel:~ # tail /etc/sudoers
<Kamping_Kaiser> like that
<Kyaneos> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Kyaneos> kyaneos ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Kamping_Kaiser> good.
<Kyaneos> at the bottom of the file
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats what it should say
<edulix> TechLord_Work: peromance is set to "performance"
<edulix> TechLord_Work: I mean, policy is set to "performance"
<Quinn_Storm> hey, does anyone know if there is a patch in the works for / a way to fix the fact that in the themed KDM, the menu-buttons pop up menus on the wrong Xinerama screen? (my setup has screen 0 on the right and screen 1 on the left, clicking on buttons on screen 0 causes menus on screen 1)
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: and now??
<Kamping_Kaiser> now when it says
<Kamping_Kaiser> kyaneos@nabucodonosor:/home/kyaneos you can just put in 
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo bash
<Kamping_Kaiser> and enter YOUR password, and you are in the root acount
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> or you can type
<Kamping_Kaiser> su root
<Kamping_Kaiser> and the ROOT password, to use the root acount athat way
<Kyaneos> when sudo requests me a password, i type my user password??
<Kyaneos> ah
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> techlord_work. you ok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i seem to have forgoten you
<TechLord_Work> i think i have reinstall libxine1 
<Kyaneos> thank you very very very very much Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Kyaneos> thank you very very very very much Kamping_Kaiser 
<TechLord_Work> searched the whole system and no xine executable found
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries mate ;) have fun
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: and sorry for my english
<Kyaneos> Kamping_Kaiser: thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats ok kyaneos
<Kamping_Kaiser> i could understand you :)
<TechLord_Work> only can't install it right now laptop has no internet i'm at work so only my desktop has internet access
<Kamping_Kaiser> im using ubuntu breezy, so things will be slightly different, but if you install somthing like xine-ui that should pull in xine as a dependancy.
<Kamping_Kaiser> possibly even from the cd
<TechLord_Work> i'll try the cd i have that available 
<TechLord_Work> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<candyban> Hi guys
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<candyban> Is KDE compiled with gcc 4?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> kde4 has been out for < 3 days
<candyban> as I seemed to have read that gcc 4 would speed up kde ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gcc4
<Quinn_Storm> yeah kde4 isn't out yet, it is waiting on qt4
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: which fonts are u using in FF ? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure :) 
<theD3viL> look ? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a tic ;)
<theD3viL> am?
<Kamping_Kaiser> serif, sans-serif monospace
<theD3viL> k tnx =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<AMIGrAve> how can I install Kipi plugins ? I've got libkipi0 but got no plugins in the gwenview settings
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
* candyban will wait for good things to happen :)
<Quinn_Storm> AMIGrAve: what is that btw, sounds like something I might want to look at...(and thus be able to help you with)
<confrey> hy everybody
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<confrey> I have installed kubuntu, and i have ugraded kdelibs-data; now I haven't the auto mount of removable devices, like was in gnome; how can I have it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> confrey. did you upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu, or use kubuntu installer?
<confrey> I have installed it from ubuntu cd; then I uncommented some lines in sources.list, and the made dist-upgrade
<confrey> what's kubuntu installer?
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: are u playing games... on linux ? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah. things have been know to break doing an update from ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> thed3vil. not yet, but hope to some time :) i have started playing with wine
<theD3viL> wine... can u ??
<theD3viL> ;)
<theD3viL> cedega is batter isnt it?
<theD3viL> but... its not free i think :S
<Anlar> I got a few games working perfectly with Wine..
<Kamping_Kaiser> cedega is a directX emulator, so needed for things like HL2
<theD3viL> aha
<Kamping_Kaiser> quake3 for example is fine under wine
<theD3viL> what about steam .. can u play in linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> doom 3 is also WITH A LOT OF PAIN :)
<theD3viL> :DDDDd
<Kamping_Kaiser> steam :O a man after my own heart. need cedega
<confrey> Kamping_Kaiser: do you have auto mount of cd and usb pen in kubuntu?
<Anlar> wine has no emulating parts whatsoever. it provides that apis natively.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont have it
<Kamping_Kaiser> confrey. i use ubuntu
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser: please look pvt ;) 
<confrey> I have seen kde 3.4, and I prefer it insetad gnome; do you think is better to install ubuntu and then to add kde envirinment?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, go direct to kubuntu.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the upgrade fucks things up
<AceMan> is it ok to install kde programs after installing kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be
<AceMan> thx, i thought as much but what do i know   :)
<candyban> I think the panels of gnome are better ... It's quite easy to add stuff to it (at least it feels more intuitive than kde) ... 
<AceMan> agreed. kubuntu's great but uubuntu's just more 'polished' i think
<Quinn_Storm> candyban: the only thing I like better about gnome's panel is that you can move / access applet menus without the little "handles"
<Kamping_Kaiser> aceman. thats because lots of the gnome devs are ubuntu devs :)\
<Anlar> gnome doesn't have "lots of devs".
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<Anlar> there's surprisingly little amount of devs. that's why they can't keep up the pace anymore.
<AceMan> ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. fair enough
<candyban> Anlar: How many kde developers are there ? And how many gnome developers?
<Anlar> candyban: it at least so since they haven't invented anything exactly new in the last couple years.. no idea about the actual numbers.
<candyban> Anlar: I thought the reason why gnome "can't keep up the pace" is that a lot of big companies want the ABI to be stable as they have increasingly higher interests in gnome
<Anlar> why would anyone be really interested in gnome? beats me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ...
<Choubaka> well
<Choubaka> GTK2 is LGPL
<Quinn_Storm> once kde hits 4.0 I think its going to blow gnome away...it already has far tighter self-integration/coherence than gnome and is only going to get better
<Choubaka> whereas QT is GPL
<Choubaka> so commercial/non-free apps can't be made with QT 
<abelli> ciao a autti
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: they can but you have to buy Qt under the other license from trolltech
<abelli> is there any known problem with kubuntu and automounting?
<abelli> amu: ciao :)
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: yeah.
<Choubaka> But why would they do that when there's GTK2?
<candyban> Quinn_Storm: What's so revolutionary about QT4 ?
<Quinn_Storm> candyban: Cairo
<Choubaka> QT4 will finally have input modules \\o//
<Anlar> choubaka: the commercial version (which you would use anyways in commercial products) is not such.
<candyban> Quinn_Storm: I though Cairo was also to be integrated in gtk?
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yeah, and there's also the standard "but gtk2 is C, qt requires C++"
<Choubaka> Which means I will be able to seriously consider usink KDE :p
<Quinn_Storm> candyban: yeah, just you asked what was revolutionary :-P
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: I was under the impression C++ is getting popular.
<Choubaka> usink?
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: it is, but some business types are dinosaur-ish
<Choubaka> wtf am I, russian
<Choubaka> using* :)
<candyban> Quinn_Storm: What's the timeline for QT4 ? (and kde 4)
<Choubaka> Anyway, GTK and QT are both good.
<Quinn_Storm> candyban: I'm not the person to ask, unfortunately //-.-\\
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yeah, though don't even try using GTK1.x (yuck), but I have done some GTK2 dev, and it was smooth
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: Yeah -_-
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: I built a "dock" app for the xfce panel (was using it when I had a box w/ 32MB ram)
<Choubaka> GTK1.2 doesn't even support UTF-8 :|
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: and by "dock" I don't mean "ugly eye-candy" but "functional taskbar/app-launcher"
<Choubaka> Yeah. :P
<Choubaka> I'm still using XFCE4
<Anlar> qt4 will be released this summer.
<Quinn_Storm> I like xfce4 well enough...oh, I also built a sound-event-thing, but I think the source to both is lost to history
<candyban> Which desktop manager uses most resources? KDE (3.4) or Gnome (2.10)?
<Quinn_Storm> candyban: that is a tough question...in my experience it was gnome but I think that depends on situation
<Choubaka> That probably depends a lot on your configuration :P
<Anlar> a full blown kde takes ~15M 
<Choubaka> Anlar: ok, wtf?
<Quinn_Storm> candyban: gtk certainly uses less resources by itself than qt but gnome is...bloaty
<Anlar> nah.. kde itself is pretty light and especially the qt4 will cut it even more down.. and Arthur will definitely rock.
<Choubaka> Anlar: no way it consumes only that much.
<Quinn_Storm> what's an Arthur? (I've missed something)
<Anlar> add the applications.. of course I am not counting them since you could run whatever taking several gigabytes.. but the barebone desktop+kicker isn't a big one
<Choubaka> well, duh. :p
<abelli> please, is there anyproblem with cd automatic mounting with kubuntu?
<Choubaka> Anyways, XFCE4 beats both of them!
<Kamping_Kaiser> abelli. your the second person tonight to ask, but i didnt know of one
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: xfce is quite nice but it doesn't have the tight integration that kde has (or the dcop & kio subsystems that allow for it)
<abelli> Choubaka: wmi.modprobe.de :)
<abelli> Kamping_Kaiser: tonite ? where are you? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> australia. its 12 minutes past midnight here
<Kamping_Kaiser> in central australia
<abelli> Kamping_Kaiser: ou la la .. are you going to ubuntu down under?
<Kamping_Kaiser> quite a few people are, but not more then other places afaik
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: Heh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> most ppl im in contact with are using debian of some description
<Choubaka> abelli: cool.
<Kamping_Kaiser> abelli. where are you?
<Choubaka> I wish my computer wasn't such a piece of crap
<abelli> Choubaka: welcome to the club :)
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: how crappy is it?
<abelli> Kamping_Kaiser: Italia
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: crashes often
<Choubaka> dying hardware...
<abelli> its 4:47 here ...
<abelli> 4 pm .. obviously
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. yeh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> funny
<Choubaka> I'd toy with renderaccel, composite and cairo otherwise.
* Quinn_Storm has a 1.2ghz athlon (pre-"+" numbering system), 512MB ram, matrox g450...and a server box thats a p166/32mb ram (gonna try to upgrade that, anyone got a source for cheap 72-pin 2k-refresh simms?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure its not 4 45?
<abelli> no
<Choubaka> but enabling those will kill my comp.
<Quinn_Storm> abelli: sounds like you need to use an ntp server :-P
<abelli> everythings relative even time .. maybe there's some time-hole between you and me.
<abelli> porqua?
<abelli> Quinn_Storm: why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ntp. keeps your clock on time
<Quinn_Storm> abelli: just being silly b/c you were two minutes off from those of us who use ntp
<Kamping_Kaiser> yours is wrong ;)
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: I hace 1.2 Duron, 512MB ram, and nvidia gf 4 mx
<abelli> Quinn_Storm: ntpdate is always wrong ..
<candyban> Choubaka: that's not too bad
<Kamping_Kaiser> abelli. depends which servers your with
<abelli> Quinn_Storm: please http://www.marzocca.net/linux/ubm.html and deactive that service :)
<Choubaka> candyban: well, no
<Choubaka> but it's utter crap
<Choubaka> and it's dying
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: at least your graphics card is better than mine...with those specs you shouldn't be crashy...get the nvidia modules and stuff, make sure you have latest nvidia drivers
<Choubaka> unreliable, noisy and ...
<candyban> Choubaka: Using P4 2.4 / 512 MB /GF 4200 here
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: I have the latest drivers.
<candyban> Choubaka: I have it for 1.5 years now
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: the binary drivers?
<abelli> huh .. i need a little help, could you please list all the audio servers you know?
<Choubaka> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. im in candybans leage
<Choubaka> and for server, a 500MHz P3 with 128MB ram and some S3 graphix
<Choubaka> :D
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: strange, b/c that box should be plenty stable...are you sure its cooled well enough? (set up lm-sensors & check)
<candyban> Choubaka: P2 400 (firewall)
<Choubaka> That comp is _way_ more reliable than this one
<candyban> Correction ... I have mine 2.5 years now
<TechLord_Work> ok i'm at a total loss i removed xine , rebooted and reinstalled xine still not found
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: But it ain't
<Choubaka> I think some part of the hardware is borken.
<abelli> Choubaka: hw .. yummie .. what's your problem?
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: well, check cooling...do a memtest86...any idea -what- causes the crashes? (disk i/o, graphics stuff, etc.?)
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: graphics
<Choubaka> imagemagick programs often segfault :)
<Choubaka> but no others.
<Choubaka> gimp too
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: well then it could be buggy drivers or perhaps an insufficiently cooled nforce...though I'd guess drivers...try swapping vid-cards to see if it crashes w/ a different video board (like the one out of your server)
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: err, nvidia not nforce -.-
<Kamping_Kaiser> choubaka put a pedestal fan pointing at the card, if it stops crashing its heat
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: I don't have another video card ;P
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: well then...I guess you're out of luck...you can't swap the server card in? (or is that on-board?)
<Choubaka> on-board
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: that sucks
<Choubaka> so, hmm
<Choubaka> how do I use these sensors?
<sorin> how do i tell grub to load the menu instead of the command line?
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: well, what you need to do is swap the card if you can get ahold of one to see if it really is the video card, or something more bizarre
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: oh, unfortunately there probably isn't a temp sensor on your video card...but look around for an lm-sensors howto
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: the lm-sensors modules are built-in to the 2.6 series kernels so you shouldn't have any trouble setting them up
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorin? pardon?
<Choubaka> I set them up already.
<Choubaka> what program do I run to see temps? :p
<sorin> Kamping_Kaiser: ?
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: ksensors
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorin. i dont understand your problem
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: or just sensors form a console
<Choubaka> oh. :/
<Choubaka> they're not showing temps :<
<sorin> grub displays the grub prompt instead of the menu
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yeah you didn't get them all set up yet
<TechLord_Work> xine binaries are not being installed anyone ever see that before?
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: it took me a little work on my via KT7A-Raid board
<Choubaka> I did modprobe all what sensors-detect told me
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: there's a bug w/ my board about the order / which modules you have to install...what's your board?
<Kamping_Kaiser> techlord_work. not on my ubuntu
<Choubaka> it has a VIA KT133 chipset afaik
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yep same chipset, hang on while I fetch my info
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorin, do you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<sorin> yes. i can load it with the configfile command
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: rmmod all that stuff / reboot & then just modprobe i2c-isa and via686a (but not the via pci thingy)
<sorin> how do i make it load it by default
<TechLord_Work> is there a xine-lib package for ubuntu kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure sorin sory
<Quinn_Storm> TechLord_Work: yeah, just not sure where it comes from, check in universe/multiverse
<incubii> sweet im installing windows 2000 server sp4 on a qemu virtual machine running on PPC arch
<incubii> :D
<Quinn_Storm> incubii: yeah and you'll be done sometime tomorrow :-P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<Choubaka> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> techlord. i have it, just not sure about where it either
<incubii> :P
<incubii> whether i am or not its still cool
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: if it still doesn't work, google around for via and lm-sensors...I forget where I found the info...and you may need reboots, not sure, I set it up a while ago and did a "set it and forget it"
<Choubaka> it worked.
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: cool
<Choubaka> I wonder if it's properly calibrated though
<Choubaka> SYS Temp:  +47.2C
<Choubaka> CPU Temp:  +36.6C
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: it got the sys & cpu backwards it looks like
<Choubaka> but there's this weirdness:
<Choubaka> SBr Temp:  +25.2C  (high =    -0C, hyst =   -55C)   ALARM
<Kamping_Kaiser> techlord_work. do you have extened sources, or just teh cd?
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: that's the southbridge temp
<TechLord_Work> thanks i'll have to work on this later then 
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: I -think-
<TechLord_Work> just the cd
<Choubaka> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( not a lot then
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: mine has the same 3 sensors but didn't get cpu/sys backwards
<Choubaka> also +2.5V:     +0.24 V  (min =  +2.36 V, max =  +2.61 V)   ALARM
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: that's a mistake in the config, mine's like that too
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: the via686a is apparently a goofy chip
<Choubaka> so doesn't look like it's overheating.
<Choubaka> the cpu at leasy.
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yeah, at least the system isn't, the video might be, but I doubt it, its probably bad drivers / slightly incompatible / something like that...like I said, try swapping video boards, or perhaps going to nvidia's website & getting drivers from there instead of the ones w/ your distro
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: they're the same drivers.
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: same version? are you certain?
<Choubaka> yes
<Choubaka> I'm using the open source nv drivers now though
<Choubaka> they're more stable
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: ok, well stick with those for now then, maybe nv will get it fixed
<Choubaka> but no 3d :(
<Choubaka> yeah
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: but it sounds like its not your hardware at fault
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> hopefully
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yeah, at the worst its the graphics card
<Choubaka> I can probably get another for ~20 euros :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yeah, once I get some cash I think I'll pick up an nvidia card for this box (I want my renderaccel / etc. damnit!) but I need it to be a dualhead one, I've gotten quite used to that with my matrox card...and of course I need that ram for that server
<Kamping_Kaiser> all new ati and nvidia cards are dual head
<Choubaka> Don't get ATI for a linux box though
<Quinn_Storm> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, is the nvidia dual-head well supported? (with like merged-fb style support so I can have dri on both heads)?
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yeah I already know that from reading a bit about it
<_buz> how about the ati chipsets?
<Kamping_Kaiser> quinn_storm sorry dont know
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont use it
<_buz> i mean with nvidia vga cards
<_buz> stupid nforce4 all got fans on the northbrige
<_buz> i don't buy such crap
<Choubaka> I don't know about ati chipsets
<Choubaka> I guess they're fine.
* _buz is on the quest for a SILENT box
<_buz> preferably with one fan. or even fanless
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm.
<Quinn_Storm> _buz: even my ancient via kt133 chipset KT7A-Raid has a fan on the northbridge...or is that the southbridge?...ah whatever, it has a tiny fan...silly old chipset
<Kamping_Kaiser> there is one. its about 800AUS$
<Kamping_Kaiser> north bridge
<_buz> well theres a gigabyte one
<_buz> but the nforce gets so hot you cant touch it
<_buz> and tehre's that freaking zalman case
<_buz> no i want to do it with "affordable"  components ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. i think thats the one
<_buz> not a challenge otherwise
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<_buz> http://www.scythe.co.jp/en/cooler/ncu2005.htm
<_buz> agreed, not entirely standard 
<_buz> but it works
<incubii> hmm still waiting for drivers.cab to copy
<incubii> :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Quinn_Storm> I would never want to use a board that needed such a heatsink! ouch!
<Quinn_Storm> is that for the processor at least? if thats for the northbridge I'm staying far far away from that chipset
<Quinn_Storm> ok, ok, nevermind, I read further
<Quinn_Storm> now its just a silly cpu accessory
<Quinn_Storm> if I wanted fanless cooling for my cpu I'd go w/ water-cooling
<Anlar> there's nothing wrong with fans. just don't buy crappy noisy ones.
<incubii> global fop win 38!
<incubii> no there was a noise maker you could be proud of
<Anlar> now kids this is the way to go http://www.skenegroup.net/fi/artikkelit/thermalright_xp120.3 :)
<Anlar> it's Silent.
<Kamping_Kaiser> that thermaltake god dissed in a review i saw
<Anlar> it was bs.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *got
<Kamping_Kaiser> it got about 2/10
<Kamping_Kaiser> or similar
<Anlar> there's nothing to diss about it. it's very efficient, extremely silent, reliable and easy to attach/detach.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug* thats what i saw. 
<Quinn_Storm> its also ginormous
<Anlar> perhaps the reviewer was just a retard.
<Anlar> it's not heavy actually btw. it's very light.
<Quinn_Storm> Anlar: I would imagine that, heavy would be bad b/c it would be extra metal the heat would have to propagate through, numerous light thin vanes make a better radiator than a few thick ones
<Anlar> that's what the heat pipes are for.
<Quinn_Storm> Anlar: yeah, the heat pipes act like an enclosed 'water'-cooling system that then is radiated by those enormous vanes
<Quinn_Storm> they are 'pumped' by the heat itself
<Anlar> 2.8G P4 with 100% usage for hours and that heatsink feels unpleasantly cold when you touch it, even close to the cpu. it doesn't even get warm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0_o not bad
<Anlar> cpu heat sensor shows things like 35C :)
<Anlar> and it might be quite near to the reality too..
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) nice
<KaiL> Anlar: so the cooler is very loud?
<Anlar> extremely silent. you can't hear it at all practically.
<Anlar> <20dB
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> very very big heatsink?
<Anlar> kail: look at the link, http://www.skenegroup.net/fi/artikkelit/thermalright_xp120.3
<KaiL> uhm, ok
<KaiL> even as THAT one on a Athlon 64 3000+ would even passive let the CPU <30
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<KaiL> hmm, the tested CPU isn't a WInchester 
<IronRoses> back again
<IronRoses> it's all working fine now, reinstalledm just did base install and then install kde, it downloaded the updated packages then instaled fine
<IronRoses> Iv'ew had noproblems yet
<bubi> how can i start kde without restoring previous session
<sikor_sxe> is there a firefox 1.0.3 ubuntu package yet? or do miss a repository?
<buz_> there isnt
<KaiL> not yet :(
<sikor_sxe> :O
<blueyed> sikor_sxe, most (all?) security relevant fixes are in ubuntu's 1.02 firefox. heard that from the devels.
<sikor_sxe> no
<sikor_sxe> the most evil one (executing files) is there
<KaiL> in 1.0.2-0ubuntu5?
<sikor_sxe> i did a test
<sikor_sxe> http://www.mikx.de/firelinking/
<KaiL> yes, works :(
<KaiL> hmm, debian has1.0.3 for i386 and ppc
<KaiL> hmm, is there no debian/amd64?
<buz_> there is
<buz_> but generally it lags behind
<sikor_sxe> yeah
<KaiL> that does everything on debian
<sikor_sxe> installing the debian one, right now
<sikor_sxe> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/web/mozilla-firefox
<gahan> why can't i bind windowskey alone to show up kmenu?
<sikor_sxe> it has ia64
<gahan> every bidn needs at least 2 buttons, why?
<gahan> s/bidn/bind/
<smouche> hello -- off topic, but could anyone recommend a good non-wysiwyg word-processor (not text editor) I could run in konsole, or a terminal session?
<gdh> TeX ? :)
<smouche> gdh -- I was afraid you'd say that -- ;-)
<sikor_sxe> damn, the debian firefox packages won't work :/
<gdh> smouche: It's a healthy fear to have =)
<smouche> guess I should learn TeX -- but it's overkill for me - I don't need a whole desktop publishing thing, just somethng
<smouche> very basic, but with some formatting capacity
<smouche> I'll keep googling, thanks!
<gdh> From the reports from friends I hear about it, TeX can be as light or as heavy as you want..
<gdh> just has anunfortunate learning curve at the start
<smouche> lol
<smouche> that was gonna be my next comment, gdh
<gdh> I'm glad I have no need to prepare documents :)
<gdh> 'stuff.txt' is the extent I need.
<smouche> basically, I'd like something that is to basic word processing what, say elinks is to web browsing
<gdh> run wordperfect for DOS? :)
<smouche> gdh -- that would work -- I may even have some old floppies around for that... exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for
<gdh> hah cool :)
<smouche> hmmm, good lead, thanks!
<xavier_> lo all
<mikl> hello vietnam
<spiral> fa
<spiral> sorry
<smouche> so?
<smouche> er, me?
<smouche> doh!
<buz_> is there something like prime95 or cpuburn for linux?
<xavier_> buz_, yes, cpuburn
<buz_> i must be blind
<xavier_> I think it's in ubuntu (at least it's in debian)
<buz_> ahh i mistyped the name
<buz_> and now i need something to get the temps in my machine?
<xavier_> it depends
<xavier_> try acpi
<xavier_> modprobe thermal
<xavier_> or you'll have to use lm_sensors
<xavier_> but it'll need to compile modules and other funny stuff :p
<xavier_> buz_, is it a laptop or a desktop ?
<buz_> shuttle xpc -> desktop
<Anlar> lapdance, please
<Anlar> err you said laptop, not lapdance.. nevermind
<buz_> i'll try ksensors
<xavier_> buz_, you'll need lm_sensors for it, but I don't know if ubuntu ships it compiled
<xavier_> ask synaptic :p
<buz_> it does
<buz_> its in the reps
<xavier_> good
<buz_> yeah it works
<buz_> i had to run sensors-detect and load a few modules (didnt want to reboot) but now it works
<buz_> niiice
<bubi> Choubaka: i need u :P
<Choubaka> ok?
<bubi> hi
<bubi> u still have online that repo
<bubi> ?
<Choubaka> Yes.
<bubi> ive had to reinstall
<bubi> so i need link again :)
<Choubaka> oh
<Choubaka> deb http://choubaka.no-ip.com/~jarkko/ ./
<bubi> cool thanks
<bubi> i couldnt get rid of that kdetv
<bubi> no matter what i did it started with next session again
<bubi> so finally i reinstalled :(
<_P_> hi all 
<_P_> some  had  some problem  with  a  asus q-fan system  of  a  barebone  and  ubuntu  kubuntu?
<_P_> *someone
<KaiL> what Kind of Problems?
<KaiL> normally q-fan is OS independant..
<_P_> kail  yes
<_P_> but  with  debian  it  works
<_P_> with  kubuntu  not :(
<KaiL> what means "doesn't work"?
<buz_> did you check your cpu load?
<_P_> the  terminator  stay  quite  loud for  15 minutes 
<_P_> and  after  start  to  the  max  speed for  10  minutes 
<_P_> yes  buz
<KaiL> hmm
<_P_> q-fan  normally  change  
<buz_> http://www.sasserlone.de/222-musikkuenstler-der-extraklasse.html
<buz_> very impressive
<_P_> speed  every  minute 
<KaiL> install lm-sensors and the run 'sensors-detect' to configure the hardware sensors
<KaiL> then we can see, if the temperatures stay to high...
<JaZy84> can someone help me with an apt-get upgrade problem
<JaZy84> i'm getting this error
<JaZy84> Preparing to replace kdelibs-data 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (using .../kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb) ...
<JaZy84> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<JaZy84> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<JaZy84>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<JaZy84> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JaZy84>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<JaZy84> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<KaiL> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<KaiL> ...known bug ;)
<JaZy84> awesome
<JaZy84> thanks
<KaiL> something I don't really understand, as the names file is a folder, which normally gets silently overwritten
<JaZy84> odd
<JaZy84> kde runs vnc slower then compared to gnome is there a reason for that?
<KaiL> not really
<JaZy84> hrm.
<KaiL> maybe because of the system how vnc compresses the data - kde has more refreshes
<buz_> i'd use nomachine.com stuff over vnc anyday
<JaZy84> ah. nice.
<buz_> muuuuuch faster
<JaZy84> nomachine.com
<buz_> and theres gpl implementation now
<JaZy84> i'll check that out.
<JaZy84> free?
<buz_> theirs is commercial
<buz_> but knoppix guis have a gpl edition of it
<buz_> somewhere
<buz_> so there ought to be debs somewhere
<JaZy84> nice thanks Bubi
<JaZy84> buz_
<buz_> what
<JaZy84> thanks..
<Bubi> does kynaptic use the same repos as apt-get ???
<KaiL> Bubi: yes
<Bubi> from same file ??
<KaiL> kynaptic is just a frontend for apt
<Bubi> ahh cool
<Bubi> tnx
<xavier_> ++ all
<Bubi> how can i change default font size in firefox now is 9 pixels and its to small
<Bubi> i cant find it in prefferences
<KaiL> edit _> prefserences
<KaiL> general -> "fonts & colors"
<KaiL> :)
<Bubi> KaiL: it doesnt work
<KaiL> it's the font for the display
<KaiL> or do you mean the GUI-fontsize?
<Bubi> yeh
<KaiL> for that I recommend to install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<KaiL> then you have an entry ""GTK styles and fonts" in the KDE Controlcenter
<KaiL> ...from there you can set your gtk apps to look as the kde ones :)
<Bubi> ahh ok
<Bubi> KaiL:  is that one single package ??
<KaiL> yes
<Bubi> i cant find it in kynaptic
<Bubi> lots of GTK-engines
<Bubi> and Qt3
<Bubi> but not that one u said
<KaiL> so you don't have "universe" enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bubi> ahh
* Bubi goes to uncomment
<Bubi> hmm still not there
<Bubi> shows me only 2 packages new
<KaiL> apt-get update...
<Bubi> i did it in kynaptic
<Bubi> should i do it in console 
<KaiL> duno, or look again into sources.list, if you missed something ;)
<Bubi> ehh stupid me
<Bubi> i uncommented only security 
<gdh> :)
<PenguinBoy> hey guys
<KaiL> ah, cool - sudo works now on my updated debian ;)
<PenguinBoy> great!
<PenguinBoy> is there a problem with sudo in kubuntu?
<KaiL> nop
<buz_> well yes
<buz_> it's being used
<KaiL> I've updated my system from debian to kubuntu
<PenguinBoy> I have Ubuntu on my desktop and am getting ready to install kubuntu on my laptop
<KaiL> sudo didn't just work, now it does ;)
<buz_> thats weird
<PenguinBoy> why
<buz_> mhh i thought it was deeply igrained in kubuntu's ways of doing things
<KaiL> the last difference is, that hotplug and acpid are more silent (and faster) on kubuntu than here
<buz_> first thing i did was activating the root account ;)
<KaiL> yesterday installed kubutu two times - two times acpi S3 works
<KaiL> only here it doesn't :(
<KaiL> bad luck or something different between debian and ubuntu in that way?
<buz_> mhh i found i couldn't downgrade from breezy to hoary either
<buz_> maybe fresh installs are easier, after all
<KaiL> well, you can downgrade in some very very complicate way ;)
<KaiL> but you don't want to do that - and why? anything broken in breezy, i didn't find?
<PenguinBoy> is there known problems about getting wireless to wotk in Kubuntu?
<gdh> aye, mad sed/awk magic to dpkg -l ... download all older packages, then dpkg --force-all -i wit xargs :)
<KaiL> gdh: nop
<KaiL> apt-get install package/hoary is enough
<gdh> Really? interesting. :)
<KaiL> only a "bit" difficult to find out, which ones got updated
<gdh> I think I just like brute force methods
<KaiL> that's the way I used to hunt out all sarge here
<KaiL> PenguinBoy: a rather old ndiswrapper, if you mean that :)
<KaiL> too old for my Linksys card
<PenguinBoy> I have an IBM Thinkpad R40....with a wireless....
<PenguinBoy> I have not had success with Linux and wireless in the past
<gdh> wireless support is usuall terribly clumsy for dists to support due to firmware issues :(
<PenguinBoy> do you think I would stand a better chance with Ubuntu or Kubuntu recognizing and workign with my wireless?????
<gdh> If one works, so will the other
<PenguinBoy> great
<gdh> Kubuntu *IS* Ubuntu, just with KDE packages on the install CD instead of GNOME ones.
<PenguinBoy> thnaks
<gdh> If you want to send me your notebook I can get it working for you :)
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<gdh> ;)
<PenguinBoy> okay I am rebooting to begin the install
<gdh> Cool - you can ignore the question about the giant lemur if you get asked.
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> i like the Kubuntu logo
<fejaor> I can't adjust the resolution of my screen....kubuntu is not allowing me to do so, and the only option I have is 640x480 and is kind of annoying that the windows are so big
<fejaor> anyone who can help me with this?
<Bubi> and i have another problem with my LS120 floppy drive
<Bubi> it sems i cant get to work
<Anlar> fejaor: most likely your monitor-section at your xorg.conf needs the modelines
<fejaor> how do  I do that?
<PenguinBoy> Trouble on install......just installed from CD and is rebooting.....got this message.....GRUB Loading stage 1.5......GRUB loading, please wait.....Error 18
<PenguinBoy> help please
<fejaor> cause everytime I tried to open a window is just to big and can't see or reach the Accept, Cancel buttons
<gdh> PenguinBoy: did you try to install on a partition more than 8GB  from the start of the hard disk?
<PenguinBoy> I have a 235 GB HDD.....Windows XP in 25 GB and an emplty 10 GB for Linux
<PenguinBoy> 35
<gdh> hmm.. http://www.mepis.org/node/3257
<fejaor> Anlar??
<fejaor> I can't adjust the resolution of my screen....kubuntu is not allowing me to do so, and the only option I have is 640x480 and is kind of annoying that the windows are so big
<gdh> PenguinBoy: in fact just google for 'grub error 18'
<fejaor> anyone who can help me with this?
<fejaor> I can't adjust the resolution of my screen....kubuntu is not allowing me to do so, and the only option I have is 640x480 and is kind of annoying that the windows are so big
<Anlar> you were already told how to fix it so stop repeating yourself.
<gdh> fejaor: try just putting the resolution you want into the relevant part of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zabu> kubuntu won' listen to me when I say I don't want a warning every time I send data unencrypted
<zabu> well konqueror
<gdh> in the 'Screen" Section in the 'Depth 24' Display subsection
<Anlar> gdh: unfortunately his resolution is just fine. he just spammed me with his whole xorg.conf
<Anlar> he is missing the vertrefresh/scan settings from monitor subsection
<gdh> Anlar: Must be a really shitty old monitor for DDC probe to have failed :)
<Anlar> gdh: it fails for many really High end new ones as well.
<fejaor> Where can I find a kubuntu starter guide??
<gdh> Heh, I generally use 'average' hardware so have never noticed a problem :)
<Anlar> you've just been lucky.
<gdh> fejaor: What type of graphics card do you have?
<Anlar> I also gave him couple quite generic readings so if he can't get it working, ... pfft
<fejaor> I have a GLAD845 Intel motherboard
<gdh> I know there are problems with the 'savage' driver and DDC
<blueyed> fejaor, www.ubuntuguide.org
<gdh> but yeh sounds like getting messy with modelines as you originalyl suggested :)
<Bubi> can anyone help me with my LS-120 drive
* regeya weighs in on converting his wife over to xp, ubuntu, kubuntu, or something else
<Anlar> bubi: I think there is a howto somewhere.
<Bubi> well it worked fine under FC3
<regeya> I think she'd get along just fine with kubuntu, but I'm feeling a bit apprehensive about that...hm.
<sproingie> converting someone _to_ xp?  whats she using, win95?
<fejaor> but that's ubunt and I have tried that guide in kubuntu but is not working
<regeya> 98SE
<regeya> sproingie, it's not the newest pc
<Bubi> here in kubuntu ls-120 isnt recognised
<sproingie> i guess xp could sort of be called an improvement
<sproingie> may as well make the jump tho
<regeya> neither of us use latest-greatest...she's a music teacher, I work at a newspaper, you can probably imagine the economic realities of this marriage
<Anlar> bubi: it's an ordinary floppy drive to the kernel. so just insert the kernel module and it is at /dev/fd0
<Bubi> Anlar: to u is as simple as that :)
<Bubi> to me its another story
<sproingie> regeya: i can imagine.  well, if its for web and email, anything with ff will do nicely
<sproingie> er firefox that is.  should learn to not abbrev. :)
<regeya> true
<Anlar> bubi: well,
<regeya> she's a firefox user now; shouldn't be a big leap
<sproingie> yah.  tho ff is mighty pokey on older machines running linux 
<Anlar> bubi: put into your /etc/fstab the following line: /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy vfat defaults,user 0 0
<Anlar> bubi: and mkdir /mnt/floppy ,naturally.
<Bubi> ok
<Anlar> bubi: then your konqueror -> Go -> Storage media should have the drive. perhaps.
<Anlar> I don't know for sure, haven't had a floppy drive for the last 6 years.
<regeya> heh Anlar; I finally talked people out of using floppy disks for important data at the office.  I show no sympathy when someone takes a photo, slaps it on a floppy disk, sticks it on their car dash or something, then panic because the disk is corrupt
<regeya> though they want to sell banner ads now and send reps out with proofs on floppy; lame
* regeya goes to make a sammich
<sproingie> go hand out usb thumb drives
<sproingie> 'course that'd involve the office paying for 'em
<Bubi> Anlar: thanks that worked
<Anlar> bubu: lol
<Bubi> :D now i have fully workable Kubuntu
<Bubi> it took me 3 days and 5 or 6 reinstalls but its ok now
* Bubi is happy kubuntu user >>>>>>>>>> go tel the world :D
<KaiL> now you know exactly how the install works? ;)
<Bubi> hehe
<Bubi> well i knewed before from other distros
<Bubi> only gentoo i didnt managed to install
<Bubi> somehow it didnt recognised my SATA disks
<KaiL> "only" 2 successfull + 3 with broken IDE (so fail very early) yesterday....
<KaiL> (on 2 PCs that is)
<Anlar> bubi: most likely it did but you didn't just know what to do.
<Bubi> hehe it hung up at boot after compile
<Bubi> so i tried two more times
<Anlar> yes, you failed.
<Bubi> i know
<Bubi> i just didnt know where
<Bubi> then i installed FC3
<Anlar> Fc3 is actually a quite good one. Shame that it uses gnome
<Bubi> yeh
<Bubi> that is the reason i went on kubuntu now
<Bubi> but after 6 months im still beginner at linux
<hal9k1x> hi
<theD3viL> Anlar .. but fedora works slowly than kubuntu ;)
<theD3viL> on my box shure..... ;)=)
<theD3viL> and apt rox ;)
<hussam> I wanna add some debian repositories? are those it ?
<hussam> deb	http://http.us.debian.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free
<hussam> deb-src	http://http.us.debian.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free
<gdh> .. on your own head be it...
<_guMuTpoB> i know my issue thats not have much to do with kubuntu itself, but after I installed it, i have no options to boot into my other OS , how can I add it ?
<Anlar> what is your other os and on what hard disk it is? (/dev/hd* or something)
<_jeff> L
<_jeff> Help
<Anlar> :)
<_jeff> Newbie on the floor
<_jeff> Just install Kubuntu and can't get out ot 640X480 mode :(
<Anlar> jeff: ok, I can walk you through with private messages.
<hal9k1x> hello, any ideas to get more than 60Hz on my moni?
<hal9k1x> i don't know where to configure it
<hal9k1x> 2. what ist the name for the menu-config-program?
<hal9k1x> i cannot find it in the menu?
<Anlar> right click and edit the menu?
<hal9k1x> Aaarglglgl! :-))
<hal9k1x> My first time with kde-3.4.0
<whiskers> well this kubuntu seems quite nice....kvirc shows 2591 channels on just this server
<theD3viL> hal9k1x, is it cool, ha? ;)
<whiskers> i did not even have to change gdm to kdm...the gdm gave a kde option once i got the kde stuff installed
<whiskers> so now i can log into a gnome session or a kde session
<whiskers> but the kde menus are still overwhelming and need some type of single column scroll feature
<sorin> from where do you get the wmvdmod.dll
<sorin> windows media codecs for kaffeine
<Anlar> sorin: read the wiki about restricted file formats for instructions
<theD3viL> sorin, apt-get install w32codecs
<sorin> the package does not exist
<theD3viL> apt-cache search divx
<theD3viL> do you have extra repozitez?
<Anlar> as I said, read the wiki.
<whiskers> ok..it looks like the sample invoice template is printing with kspread
<whiskers> yes it printed very nice
<whiskers> lets see how well the browser prints
<whiskers> yes ok...konq...printed ubuntulinux.org in perfect color...very nice
<gdh> well if the preview is OK, the rest is down to cups, etc. :)
<whiskers> the only problem is kexi is still crashing...and rekall will not compile due to where ubuntu chose to place qt3
<whiskers> qt3-mt
<whiskers> so...without kexi,rekall on kde and without glom on gnome.....the database stuff is still lacking
<Anlar> you just don't know how to.
<whiskers> Anlar: well it beats the hell out of me...but none of that stuff seems to work at all
<whiskers> Anlar: maybe later it will
<Anlar> yes, after you have learnt more skills
<sproingie> whiskers: you might also try konversation, or if you like a gaim-ish interface, kontact
* sproingie wishes they would kut out that naming skeme tho
<Anlar> sKype is there as well :)
<sproingie> really wish i hadn't cheaped out with the ATI card
<sproingie> i thought linux 3d support might be just "not as good".  never thought it'd be nonexistent
<Anlar> what card?
<whiskers> Anlar: well for one thing...that scons approach just can't find the qtlibs to compile....they seem to have been put in /usr/share/qt3/lib
<sproingie> radeon 9800 pro ez.  nice card on windows, only cost me $120
<whiskers> Anlar: but scons just can't find them
<Anlar> whiskers: yes, tell then it to ./configure, dummy
<whiskers> Anlar: so i have not been able to compile recall
<Anlar> sproingie: that's a Sweet card with Linux as well, I have had that
<sproingie> Anlar: no, it's a *crummy* card on Linux
<whiskers> Anlar: you can't use ./configure becuase the cvs tree of rekall does not give out a Makfile
<buz_> sweet? ati linux drivers suck donkey ass
<Anlar> whiskers: actually you can generate the makefile yourself. :)
<Anlar> sproingie: I have had that 9800 Pro (atlantis) with Linux and DAMN it was faster than on Windows and really really sweet.
<sproingie> Anlar: there is basically no 3d support.  at all.  the gl drivers merely crash instantly
<whiskers> Anlar: ok...i would be interested in trying that...i tried..make -f Makefile.cvs qt3....but nothing happened
<Anlar> didn't for me :] 
<buz_> and still no composite support
<buz_> my next card will be nvidia thats for sure
<sproingie> composite is still a gimmick at this stage
<whiskers> Anlar: and kexi did compile but crashes everywhere
<sproingie> its slow even if its well supported
<whiskers> Anlar: so i just don't see a database solution yet
<Anlar> composity is barely alpha stage stuff at this point, don't waste your time
<sproingie> i pretty much reboot to windows to use blender
<Anlar> whiskers: well, you just don't know your compiler tools.. :)
<sproingie> and forget about games
<Anlar> sproingie: I have used _a lot_ Blender on Linux and it has been just AWESOME
<Anlar> and yes, specifically with 9800 pro. :)
<sproingie> Anlar: it's quite awesome on windows too.  especially with working hw-accellerated gl
<Anlar> and opengl did work awesome.
<sproingie> maybe it's a amd64 thing.  maybe they don't test to see that they actually work
<Anlar> I played some games on Linux and they were really faster than on Windows.. the Windows games. :)
<whiskers> Anlar: well i tried putting in the latest m4, autoconf, automake, and running aclocal...but nothing helps with rekall...i just don't know how to create a Makefile...and they don't supply one
<Anlar> whiskers: :)
<sproingie> Anlar: what'd you have to do to make 3d work?
<sproingie> hell, even opengl screensavers manage to not just crash, they take X with it
<Anlar> I just used the installer with their instructions. The trick with opengl was to make the library point to a correct one. The installer isn't a good one with that.
<theD3viL> Anlar witch games did you play ?
* sproingie has UT2004, not sure if that has a linux ver or is it still at UT2003?
<Anlar> My favorite was Natural Selection, naturally. :) and I did lots of AAO. they were the most hardware intensive games I played.
<theD3viL> hm
<sproingie> not sure i want to install all six cd's worth on the linux side too tho
<theD3viL> i have UT .. but when i wanna install it it said to me an erorr ... "-lp" 
<whiskers> Anlar: maybe if i could get the php module working with apace2...i might could try DBMaster
<whiskers> Anlar: but the php module is not working with apache2 on ubunut
<Anlar> lol
<Anlar> yes it is.
<whiskers> Anlar: on ubuntu
<whiskers> Anlar: no it is not
<whiskers> Anlar: unless there is a patch
<Anlar> yes it is. 
<whiskers> Anlar: no it says in the logs there is some kind of permissions problem
<Anlar> nah. you just suck again. :)
<whiskers> Anlar: and i just can't figure that out for anything
<Anlar> what is the error you get?
<whiskers> Anlar: because it has the same permissions as the ssl module
<whiskers> Anlar: well in the phplog...it says ...well let me go read again
<whiskers> Anlar: now i can't get into /var/log/php4-apd and the hidden directory www-data
<whiskers> Anlar: konsole will not let me cd into that directory
<Anlar> good. you don't deserve it. so.. kexi would be a nice program eh? I will compile it now just for the fun. ;)
<whiskers> Anlar: yes kexi does compile but it crashes when you try to create a database on postgres just like glom
<Anlar> ooh, I will install postgres too. 
<Anlar> let's see.. :)
<whiskers> Anlar: i don't know what the hell the problem is...that linux just has no database solution yet
<Anlar> no. the problem just is that you suck.
<whiskers> Anlar: well maybe so...but i try
<Anlar> let's see.. now umm the kexi.
<sproingie> doesn't openoffice have an access-ish thing?
<Anlar> yes and it really rocks.
<Anlar> but I will install Kexi now :)
<hussam> I know I can manually do export blahblah=/location/to/dir  manually. How can I make this env variable systam wide avialable
<gdh> Anlar: Perhaps you could do something useful like create a kexi package for Ubuntu instead of just inflating your ego in this channel?
<Anlar> I can create packages yes, adn will.. I am at this moment too tired to do quality packages though. Perhaps at the summer I will do many.
<gdh> Do a shit one and pretend you're Red Hat :)
<sproingie> do one that deletes /usr and pretend you're Gentoo
<Anlar> I've been using gentoo for over a year and not packet ever was destructive on my system. and Iwas running ~ arch
<whiskers> Anlar: and on top of this...i can't even get the precompiled database stuff working on win98 either
<whiskers> Anlar: i tried the xiopen web server with the windows php module and DBMaster template....and postgresql for windows and that shit doesn't work either
<whiskers> Anlar: i just don't know what the hell the problem is that there is no free database solution
<gdh> whiskers: All the cool kids are too busy wasting time implementing useless shit like transparent window managers, 3D desktops and similar shit.
<Anlar> whiskers: there is.
<whiskers> Anlar: well rekall doesn't give out a Makefile...scons doesn't work worth a shit....php is broken on windows and linux for dbmaster....and kexi and glom won't create a new database on postgresql
<whiskers> Anlar: so you know...maybe later
<Anlar> whiskers: the fact that your system is broken and you are a skilless whining little shit doesn't mean that they do not exist.
<gdh> :)
<gdh> Anlar: Out of interest, what are you drinking tonight? 
<Anlar> nothing. 
<gdh> Wow cool :)
<Anlar> I'm used to compiling kde manually from cvs and stuff.. I have compiled Kexi numerous times already, including the depedencies. While on Gentoo and I wanted the _really_ bleeding edge. there was no problems whatsoever around.
<Anlar> not ego boosting but (k)ubuntu is doing their best and no one really forces you to select it if you can't handle it.
<gdh> True, a binary distro will always be a little behind.
<gdh> esp. if that distro is now 'frozen'
<Anlar> especially one with ties to Debian that has made the last stable release at 2000 or 2001.
<gdh> July 2002 :)
<gdh> but yes, $longtime ago
<whiskers> Anlar: well whatever....i just tried to install the shit ubuntu made....so don't knock me about the system....i had nothing to do with it
<Anlar> it's that fresh? whoa!
<whiskers> Anlar: all i am telling you is that nothing works
<Anlar> whiskers: actually if you did add more repositories there would be ready binary packages for the software as well.
<Anlar> and they do work at least here.
<whiskers> Anlar: and neither does it work on windows
<Anlar> so they can't be globally broken and suck.
<Anlar> from that we can draw some conclusions..
<whiskers> Anlar: well you draw what you want...but just try scons for yourself
<Anlar> actually I think I am going to install that Openoffice 2.0 beta. it has nice fiel format support and all the tools I need. Including the nice database application. better that than trying to compile Kexi. I am trying to compile Gentoo actually atm
<Anlar> it's fast to install from the rpms.. a few seconds at most.
<whiskers> Anlar: well i have to say that i did at least have php working on gentoo....and perhaps could have used DBMASTER.php
<whiskers> Anlar: but well i am trying to work with ubuntu 
<sproingie> mmmm scons
<gdh> and butter and tea :)
<sproingie> i wish more things used scons
<sproingie> i was amazed when i used it.  same file, with like a couple lines having to do with compiler flags, compiled program and static and shared libs on linux and win32
<sproingie> none of this godawful autotools and libtool nonsense
<sproingie> which dont even work on windows anyway
<buz_> oo 1.9.76 from debian is pretty buggy
<buz_> the win version is much more stable
<buz_> now if anyone got more current debs...
<buz_> shout!
<buz_> no wait that was even in universe i think
<elric> hi I have a USB network card with the atmel chipset that kubuntu didnt detect, can anyone please help me fix this?
<gdh> elric: wireless LAN or wired?
<whiskers> Anlar: now what i really cannot understand is that psql works on postgresql and pgadmin3 works...but glom and kexi just don't yet.
<whiskers> Anlar: and without php working on apache....we can't test DBMaster.php
<elric> gdh: wireless
<whiskers> Anlar: and without a makefile...we can't compile rekall
<Anlar> whiskers: you can't, that is.
<elric> i have used it with linux previously, SuSe picked it up after i downloaded the firmware from their packages, kubuntu doesnt seem to have it in the packages
<gdh> elric: I probably have the same one. tried installing linux-restricted-modules package?
<elric> gdh apit-get install linux-restricted-modules package at the command line?
<gdh> elric: append whatver arch you're using -686, -k7 etc.
<gdh> so that it matches your running kernel (check with uname -r)
<elric> ok gdh thanks, i shall give it a whirl
<elric> ok another issue, how would I add a repository to apt-get? all it does now is check the repository from the CDROM
<elric> ok got it, i need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdh> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdh> heh
<elric> but what repository do i put in there?
<theD3viL> anyone knows where in xchat set up time... ?
<theD3viL> anyone knows where in xchat set up time... ? becouse i dont have dispay it.
<gdh> Uh it's there, you're not looking hard enough
<gdh> 'timestamp logs' or similar
<theD3viL> aha .. tnx 
<theD3viL> hm
<elric> i am impressed with kubuntu, very fast on this mediocre box.
<elric> ok gdh, apt-get said i have the restricted modules installed already
<gdh> I can't really understand how one distro can be'slow' and another 'fast' ...
<gdh> elric: Ah well  - was only a guess - I don't use the card on my Kubuntu machine :)
<elric> ah ok
<theD3viL> but it is normal kubuntu need 480 RAM?
<elric> theD3viL: i am running it on 192 mb of ram
<elric> and its fine.
<whiskers> Anlar: and don't blame this shit on me...i did not have anything to do with it...this was ubuntus idea and they did the work
<whiskers> Anlar: but uh....i am just saying that the database stuff doesn't work yet
<theD3viL> elric, i have 512 mb ram but it seems to need it all!
<Anlar> whiskers: they did the work on the core set. the rest was added as-is, for the adventorous users. you added those repositories.
<gdh> theD3viL: Linux will use as much RAM as there is available for caching / disk buffers, etc.
<theD3viL> gdh, what about swap? 
<gdh> there should be little swap in use if you have 512MB of RAM etc.
<gdh> it of course depends on what apps you're running 
<theD3viL> 3mb swap is in use, but what swap is it?
<gdh> that's normal, nothing to worry about
<theD3viL> is swap some kind of ram?
<gdh> it'll be stuff that isn't used very often, you can be sure of that :)
<elric> it is almost as fast as my FreeBSD installation with kde 3.4 but I think i will keep kubuntu going if I can get this wireless card working
<theD3viL> gdh can u send me screenshot of your desktop to see how other people have desktop? 
<gdh> theD3viL: Uh? It's plain green with a Trash icon. not worth taking a snap of
<theD3viL> =))
<theD3viL> superkaramba or stuff ?
<gdh> I have no idea what that means.
<theD3viL> wait i will send you snap of my desktop, you will se what superkaramba is.
<hondje> How long until that kdelibs thing is going stop borking apt?
<theD3viL> gdh, recive the file....
<gdh> gosh, DCC. how quaint
<gdh> haven't done this in years.
<gdh> try again, I don't sit at the screen permanently
<theD3viL> how did you send file other ?
<gdh> ah yes as I expected, utterly needless =)
<theD3viL> ?
<gdh> eye candy, fluff, nonsense, pointless :)
<gdh> Do I /need/ to know what kernel version I'm using or how much RAM is in my own PC all the time? Of course not.
<theD3viL> hm
<theD3viL> what about... i dont know ... 
<gdh> :)
<gdh> If I was a real minimalist I wouldn't be using KDE, but some stuff is just blatantly excessive.
<theD3viL> hm, what about you? what programs do you runing now?
<theD3viL> you said you have only trash on your desktop, why ? you must always go to start, programs, blablabla
<theD3viL> :)
<whiskers> Anlar: now when i look at http://127.0.0.1...the apache web page comes up but the phpsystem test fails
<Anlar> that's nice. :)
#kubuntu 2005-05-05
<whiskers> Anlar: yes i know...the database stuff is still hoplelessly screwed unless you want to do things the hard way with psql and pgadmin3
<Anlar> I just installed the OOo 2.beta and it's sweet. with database stuff and all. :)
<gdh> theD3viL: Konversation, Kontact, Kopete, Konqueror. :)
<theD3viL> you using Konqueror for your browser ??
<gdh> Strange as it may seem, yes. It's a perfectly pleasant and complete application.
<theD3viL> hm
<gdh> The sites that require anything more are few and far-between.
<theD3viL> popups?
<Anlar> I am using konqueror too. haven't noticed any problems on any site yet.
<gdh> I don't use warez / pr0n sites :)
<Anlar> and webcleaner takes away all the banners and such anyways.
<theD3viL> hmm
<elric> hrm this is weird
<theD3viL> i dont use pr0n sitez, but for friends www.serials.ws or somethink..
<Anlar> it's actually quite good. and it transforms to pretty much every job instantly. 
<Anlar> like to the fish://
<gdh> fish is lovely :) webdav is lovely :)
<elric> i am trying to compile something and it says ncurses.h not found, on checking kynaptic says i have libncurses and ncurses installed
<gdh> elric: you need the -dev packages
<elric> ah
<gdh> libncurses-dev
<Anlar> I love the fish. it's awesome. I mean, it's the most simple, robust and easy way to share files.
<theD3viL> :)
<gdh> elric: expect a /lot/ of '-dev' requirement when compiling software
<Anlar> to windows hosts as well.. just kick in cygwin-opensshd and voila.
<elric> gdh, i am just not used to binary only distributions.
<theD3viL> is it save to have java script enabled ?
<Anlar> sure.
<theD3viL> k :)
<theD3viL> what about, can you make conquer that, it will be maximazed everytime i run it?
<Anlar> yes, if you find it handy. just save the current profile when maximized.
<whiskers> Anlar: i don't even know why ubuntu wants to compete with gentoo....so don't blame me for anything.....i am just reporting that the ubuntu needs more work
<_ej> why are the fonts in kubuntu so funky?
<theD3viL> Why konqueror wont start maximazed ?
<Anlar> ubuntu isn't competing with gentoo in any way.
<Anlar> and ooh, let's create a new database. :) and visually create some tables 8)
<buz_> access user?
<gdh> theD3viL: click on the konq launch icon, maximise the window, Window -> Save Profile 'Web Browsing'. close konq window
<gdh> click the same icon again. it will open maximised
<gdh> Settings menu rather than Window.
<elric> what package do i need to install to get this directory: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<gdh> linux-headers-386 probably
<dangerous> hey... can someone help with setting up the new printer on kubuntu?
<Anlar> oooh eye candy.. database management just like Access.. on ubuntu. whoo
<buz_> linux headers shoudln't differ based on the cpu you use....
<buz_> what app?
<buz_> oo2?
<whiskers> Anlar: that is right...visually create the tables, the fields, the quieries, and the report layouts for printing purposes...these things have had to be done since the days of dos and dbase
<theD3viL> gdh, tnx working now :D
<dangerous> at first, I have cups installed but i can't acces http://localhost:631
<Anlar> whiskers: yup, doing that atm.. on kubuntu.. 
<theD3viL> gdh, you think i can remove firefox now ?
<gdh> theD3viL: There are a few shit sites out there (usually to do with online banking etc.) which you'll need FF for.
<whiskers> Anlar: actually since the days of TRS-80 and thier database program...i forget the name but i remember it started with a P
<gdh> theD3viL: disk space is cheap. FF is doing no harm by being installed
<theD3viL> :)
<whiskers> Anlar: before dbase was even thought of
<buz_> personally i prefer FF anywy
<buz_> extensions rock my boat
<Anlar> I haven't had any other browser besides konq installed for the last umm.. what, 3 months? done banking and all :)
<gdh> It depends if your bank are a pack of retards or not, really.
<gdh> Mine are OK, I know a lot who aren't... req. IE 6 for some MS-Java applet they run, etc.
<theD3viL> gdh, is popups dengoures ? .. 
<Anlar> yes, I have heard horror stories as well. these do strict standard stuff. w3c validator likes allthe pages etc
<gdh> theD3viL: annoying, yes. dangerous, no.
<theD3viL> tnx ;)
<dangerous> :(
<whiskers> Anlar: i think the original RAD database design program for TRS-80 was called Profile or something like that
<whiskers> Anlar: before MSDOS or dbase was ever thought of
<Anlar> who cares
<whiskers> Anlar: well obviously you don't
<buz_> my banks html interface works perfectly with FF
<buz_> the java stuff wont work on ubuntu
<buz_> even tho they have a linux bin
<buz_> WTF they'd have a bin for java is beyond me
<buz_> sheesh
<Anlar> it's just an extractor.
<buz_> i'm too  drunkt to type
<buz_> yeah
<buz_> but it doesnt
<buz_> complete on kubuntu
<whiskers> Anlar: but some people find it useful to store their records and be able to sort and search through them quickly and print out summary results
<Anlar> does here, it seems. I just did it via the fake_root thingy.
<buz_> besides 37mb when the win version is 14mb WTF
<buz_> ah well 
<whiskers> Anlar: now just because you think it is worthless...there are others who consider it useful
<buz_> the html interface does the jon
<buz_> job
<Anlar> whiskers: yes. that's why I just installed the software. and it seems to be working beautifully.
<whiskers> Anlar: how did you get scons to work
<buz_> and it cant possibly be more insecure than ebanking on win
<whiskers> Anlar: that bastard will not find qtlibs
<Anlar> life is life. :) 
<buz_> yeah and drinking booze gets you drunk
<buz_> it better does for the price ;)
<Anlar> I am drinking just milk.
<buz_> i hate milk
<buz_> i think i cant digest it properly too
<buz_> which is quite common
<buz_> but since i dont like the taste
<buz_> its not really a problem, ic an get the calcium by other means
<Anlar> I drink it for the taste. but they might differ too perhaps
<gdh> I enjoy soya milk as an interesting drink but I could never have it on cereal / in tea / coffee etc.
<gdh> I had some milk made from oats the other day and I can say with authority that is was *foul*
<buz_> mhh never had soy milk
<gdh> the aftertaste was quite pleasant, but the drink itself was revolting..
<buz_> i find milk to generally be revolting
<gdh> buz_: Don't think of it as milk, for you'll be disappointed :)
<buz_> only place i like CREAM is coffee
<gdh> or perhaps not :)
<buz_> well seeing that i hate milk it cant possibly get much worse
<buz_> but dont listen to me, i'm fucking drunk
<buz_> got my university exam results and my gf is sick so the only thing to do was to get piss drunk
<carambol> soya makes u impotent
<buz_> so what
<buz_> them spamers want to sell me cialis every day anyway
<carambol> or better decrease ur potentency
<buz_> i need to drink multivit juice now
<buz_> to avoid a brutal hangover tomorrow
<buz_> is there a way to have ksensor display smart hdd values?
<Anlar> no since smart has nothing to do with lm_sensors
<buz_> yeah i figured that :)
<buz_> but maybe theres a way still?
<buz_> personally i care more for hd than cpu temps
<whiskers> Anlar: how can i enable all my firefox plugins in Konq....to see if they also work on kde
<elric> sweet wireless card works
<whiskers> Anlar: lm-sensors is working fine here on ubuntu
<whiskers> Anlar: that has not been any problem...just the lack of winmodem...i mean cheap linmodem support
<Anlar> whiskers: lol you really are out like the snowman
<gdh> elric: you just compiled the atmelwlandriver.sf.net code from source with linux headers?
<elric> yeah
<gdh> funky.
<elric> had to use the cvs version though
<elric> the one on the ubuntu repository is a bit outdated
<gdh> as long as it works =)
<whiskers> Anlar: i just believe that everything should be free for everyone...so that noone has to have money to buy stuff....because when that is the case....invevitably the poorest cannot afford what the richest have....and this is the "Tragedy of the Commons"
<elric> yeah it works fine :)
<gdh> elric: Out of interest, what brand of WLAN card do you have?
<whiskers> Anlar: why does that make me a snowman
<Anlar> whiskers: ease off the lsd, man
<gdh> elric: do you have any problems with it just randomly stopping now and again? I see that with both of my cheapo Actiontec 802UATs, as does a friend with the same model...
<elric> gdh, i have no idea... i just plugged it in and looked at the hex values and looked it up on google
<elric> matched atmel hex values
<elric> so I assume its an atmel and it works with the atmel drivers
<gdh> yeh, if it's USB though, it'll have some plastic casing with a manufacturer name / model number?
<elric> gdh: i should, only the casing is gone
<gdh> LOL :)
<elric> it is a chip at the end of a usb plug... i got it for free, so no complaints
<brazmetal> hey I have the problem, I cant' access the localhost... can ananyone help me?
<segfault> explain better
<brazmetal> segfault, i can't access http://localhost;xxxx
<brazmetal> segfault, i can't access http://localhost:xxxx
<segfault> why?
<segfault> XD
<segfault> do you have apache running?
<brazmetal> no
<brazmetal> I have?
<brazmetal> But days after the tings were ok..
<brazmetal> *things
<brazmetal> http://localhost:8000 I could access the shoutcast (audio streamer) page... and localhost:631 I could access the CUPS web interface
<brazmetal> and now I can't
<brazmetal> and I had never installed apache
<andrewski> brazmetal: what are you trying to do?
<segfault> yeah, better question
<brazmetal> I want to access the localjhost
<segfault> !!
<segfault> but how?
<segfault> webmin
<segfault> cups
<segfault> other daemon..
<segfault> etc..?
<brazmetal> CUPS>..
<segfault> ./etc/init.d/cupsd start
<segfault> without the dot
<brazmetal> brazmetal http://localhost:8000 I could access the shoutcast (audio streamer) page... and localhost:631 I could access the CUPS web interface
<segfault> and the check localhost:631
<brazmetal> brazmetal and now I can't
<brazmetal> brazmetal and I had never installed apache
<andrewski> brazmetal: for what?
<brazmetal> segfault, cupsd is running...
<gdh> brazmetal: http://127.0.0.1:631 perhaps?
<gdh> if that works, your dns setup is very very broken :)
<gdh> can you even ping localhost and get a response? :) (that's a geek insult almost :)
<brazmetal> gdh, It doesn't work too
<brazmetal> gdh, ehehheehehhe I can't
<gdh> what does this say:     netstat -an | grep 631
<gdh> if you do 'ifconfig' is there a 'lo' interface listed?
<brazmetal> man... everything was fine days ago..
<brazmetal> dgh: no... 
<gdh> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<gdh>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<gdh> etc.
<gdh> ok now check /etc/network/interfaces 
<brazmetal> just if I run "ifconfig lo"
<gdh> do you have this:
<gdh> auto lo
<gdh> iface lo inet loopback
<brazmetal> humm
<brazmetal> yes..
<brazmetal> I have this..
<brazmetal> man
<brazmetal> I thing I did
<brazmetal> days ago
<brazmetal> I uninstalled "resolvconf"
<gdh> clever.
<brazmetal> cause my resolv.conf file was being overwritten each boot
<gdh> makes sense.. I've never used that all
<gdh> app
<Anlar> it's supposed to if you use dhcp
<gdh> <nod>
<brazmetal> no
<brazmetal> i don't use...
<brazmetal> I use the static setting...
<gdh> and you can't "ping 127.0.0.1" and get replies?
<brazmetal> the problem days ago was that.... the rseolv.conf file overwritten each boot, and I had to put the adresses and restar network.... each boot
<brazmetal> This problem was gone whan I uninstalled the resolvconf package
<gdh> what about /etc/hosts ? is the first line like 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost ?
<brazmetal> gdh, I cant
<brazmetal> hum let me see
<gdh> OK if you do 'ifconfig lo' do you see "UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1" on one line?
<gdh> the 'UP' is rather important :)
<brazmetal> 127.0.0.1 localhost metalslave localhost.localdomain
<brazmetal> the first line of host file
<brazmetal> gdh: i don't see "up loopback running"
<brazmetal> but I can see  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<gdh> what about; ifdown lo; ifup lo
<gdh> then try again?
<gdh> I'm amazed X works if localhost is broken...
<martin> I have problem: I have stored some files for backup.. like xorg.conf and imwheel and so on.. But the problem is that without me doing anything.. the files change from being text files to Gzip files.. I try to open them in Kate, but no text there.. only binary.. What is this? don't understand!!
<brazmetal> ifdown: interface lo not configured
<gdh> that figures :)
<gdh> martin: where did you store them for backup?
<gdh> brazmetal: ifup lo should complete fine, and you should have lo configured with 'UP LOOPBACK RUNNING' on ifconfig
<martin> in /home/martin/diverse/konfig ... just a backup folder...
<gdh> martin: weird - what's the timestamp on the .gz files 
<brazmetal> gdh, now the up thin apperas
<gdh> brazmetal: you will probably need to restart your shoutcast + cups daemons
<martin> 4 days ago.. when i installed kubuntu i guess
<brazmetal> gdh, but it's definitely?
<gdh> brazmetal: It's definately what?
<martin> can conserve have anything to do with it?
<brazmetal> or i have to do It each boot?
<brazmetal> now I can ping the localhost
<gdh> brazmetal: Who can say? :)
<gdh> if you definately have
<gdh> auto lo
<gdh> iface lo inet loopback
<gdh> in /etc/network/interfaces
<brazmetal> auto lo?
<gdh> then it should work each reboot :/
<brazmetal> no..
<brazmetal> hum
<gdh> Ah ha :)
<brazmetal> I have just auto eth0
<gdh> there's the problem then.
<brazmetal> oh.. thanks man...
<gdh> how on earth did that interfaces file get changed and the 'lo' lines removed?
<gdh> those are utterly standard preconfigged things that no GUI tool would ever change.
<brazmetal> i don't know
<brazmetal> ehehehee
<gdh> <boggle> :)
<brazmetal> cause it's was ok days ago..
<gdh> out of interest.. you said you use static IP and not DHCP.. how did you change from DHCP (the default) to static IP?
<brazmetal> gdh, man using the Kcontrol
<brazmetal> and just after
<brazmetal> uninstalling dhcp3
<gdh> hm, odd
<brazmetal> gdh, hey, but I still can't acces CUPS ;(
<brazmetal> and I have restarted it
<gdh> brazmetal: stop it, wait a few seconds, start it...
<gdh> 'restart' might just make it 'reload config'
<brazmetal> ok
<brazmetal> gdh, bingo :D... thanx man!
<gdh> :)
<gdh> the invoice is in the post, etc :)
<brazmetal> gdh, another problema... do you use cupsys? accessing the administrative issues asks for user/password... :(
<gdh> In Kubuntu you're supposed to use Kub's own management tools
<gdh> and it will talk to cupsd in the background
<gdh> Control Center -> Peripherals -> Printers
<brazmetal> it's the same?
<gdh> well, one talks to the other...
<brazmetal> ah ok I will try
<gdh> I don't have a printer, but that's waht I understand...
<brazmetal> I saw some threads about this name/password issue
<brazmetal> in the ubuntuforums
<brazmetal> and did the tip, and no success...
<brazmetal> the tip was to create cupsys user in the shadow group..
<gdh> think about it, it  doesn't make sense for Kubuntu to release a final version without an easy GUI way to do a basic task like add a printer
<Shaquile> Have anyone got flash working in the 64bits version? No one I know have... :/
<stianh> greetings
<stianh> Kubuntu is nice :D
<segfault> rules ;)
<stianh> hehe :)
<andrewski> is there another kwin theme like plastik that's smaller?
<segfault> ballistik
<segfault> for windeco?
<segfault> knifty :P
<andrewski> segfault: ok, thanks; i'll look them up.
<segfault> ;)
<andrewski> segfault: hmm, both of those are grey....
<segfault> ?
<segfault> change the color scheme?
<andrewski> segfault: true. O_o
<andrewski> you have to compile KDE themes?!
<segfault> but is easy
<segfault> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<segfault> or
<segfault> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<segfault> :p
<andrewski> how do i get the "run program..." window?
<gdh> alt-f2
<andrewski> gdh: ok, now what if that doesn't work?  how would i run it from a terminal?
<gdh> uhh.. can't really see how that'd be useful
<gdh> has your kicker crashed ?
<andrewski> gdh: or (to put the same end in a different question): in which package is it?
<andrewski> gdh: no, i'm running kwin in xfce, so no kicker.
<andrewski> do i need to run kicker to use it?
<gdh> Ah... I think it (and other KDE hotkeys) are provided by kicker
<gdh> that's a guess.
<andrewski> gdh: well, my custom khotkey works....
<gdh> I dunno then =) alt-f2 works for me - but I guess it could change depending on whatever the defaults are
<gdh> I probably changed my mappings to more windows-like
<gdh> yes, I suck, I know.
<andrewski> no, i have alt+f2 set, it just doesn't work. :P
* andrewski will just have to join #kde.
<gdh> .. mm enjoy
<jsubl2> Shaquile: the only way i have heard to get flash working is in a chroot environment
<jsubl2> Shaquile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Brametal> me again ehehehe
<Brametal> does anyone here use HPLIP ?
<whiskers> ok...i did find what was making kexi crash on new database....it says system supplied datasource object is missing....whatever that means
<whiskers> so apparently there is still something missing in the ubuntu system stuff
<whiskers> so many damn headaches trying to get a simple database designer working...no wonder everybody would rather pay MS for Access
<gdh> whiskers: is there no 'Knoda' for ubuntu?
<gdh> I used that briefly a long time ago - it might have matured a bit by now
<whiskers> gdh, i don't kow...well i will look
<whiskers> gdh, nope there is no knoda...i guess i could go compile it and see if it works...but i sure would like to know what system files are missing regarding DSO
<gdh> It's over my head :)
<whiskers> gdh, well i think DSO stands for Data Source Object or something like that
<gdh> that much I understand, no idea how they work on teh l00nicks
<whiskers> gdh, i will go try to compile knoda and see if it gets anywhere
<whiskers> gdh, holy cow...knoda says first you have to have hk_classes....and then i went to compile hk_classes and it says you have to have a postgres driver...what the hell
<gdh> that's dependencies for you :)
<gdh> it would seem that knoda is supposed to bein ubuntu
<gdh> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/knoda/
<gdh> no .debs tho :)
<whiskers> gdh, ok i was able to use mysql and postgres drivers...but no sqllite driver
<whiskers> gdh, let me try to get hk_classes compiled
<whiskers> gdh, ubuntu doesn't have shit regarding the very important desktop database stuff
<closure> i am getting an error when updating
<whiskers> gdh, and there does not seem to be anyway i can get php working for DBMaster.php.....something seems very wrong with apache2-mpm-prefork-dev
<gdh> I have no idea what any of that means :)
<closure> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6b7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<fejaor> How can I configure my monitor if the only option I have is 640x480__
<closure> that is the error i am getting when updating
<fejaor> ??
<closure> can anybody give me an idea on how to fix this?
<gdh> closure:  this is a known problem - it wil be fixed in a day or rwo
<gdh> nothing to worry about
<fejaor> How can I configure my monitor if the only option I have is 640x480__
<fejaor> ??
<whiskers> gdh, well ok...hk_classes compiled with a couple of drivers
<closure> gdh
<closure> k thanks
<whiskers> gdh, now let me try knoda
<closure> gdh any idea when gaim is going to be updated in the repositories?
<whiskers> gdh, you know when i think about i could have just paid MS about $100 ...11 years ago...and saved 11 years worth of headaches
<fejaor> anyone with my configuration problem__
<gdh> closure: I'm not a developer - I just watch the channel :)
<fejaor> ??
<gdh> fejaor: You've already been told the answer earlier
<gdh> regarding modelines, etc.
<closure> gdh, ahh
<Kamping_Kaiser> fejaor
<closure> gdh, do you know where to ask for such updates?
<gdh> whiskers: I got knoda running from .debs
<whiskers> gdh, it seems that it would have been cheaper to just pay MS for Access many years ago....than to go through all this crap for 11 years..and still not have it
<gdh> whiskers: used the debian ones, plus a few dependencies on updated libraries etc.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can use "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" or  "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gdh> whiskers: <shrug> If it's that precious for Access, use crossover office, or just run windows :)
<whiskers> gdh, well i am compiling it now...lets see how it will work
<fejaor> where__
<fejaor> ??
<gdh> whiskers: i.e. I have knoda running now
<whiskers> gdh, it is not...i don't want to pay MS one dime...i already had to pay those bastards for one copy of Win98
<gdh> fejaor: it was /msg'd to you from what I understand
<Kamping_Kaiser> fejaor in a terminal
<fejaor> I did not receive anything
<whiskers> gdh, but the problem is you have to work your ass off for more than 11 years...to save the money on Access
<fejaor> ok...
<fejaor> in terminal what kamping_
<fejaor> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you@yours:~ $ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> like that
<gdh> whiskers: sounds like a better idea to pay $200 for a copy of Access, then :)
<jsubl2> it is not about the money.. linux is  more fun
<calc> access is a really good database
* calc would rather not use database at all than be forced to use access as a backend
<calc> and that has nothing to do with floss vs proprietary
<calc> access is a real pos
<calc> doesn't even support the full sql standard
<fejaor> it said this: "reconfigure must be run as root"
<Kamping_Kaiser> you@yours:~ $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> passwd:
<calc> i had a prof that required us to use access as the backend of a project and then required us to do things he knew was nearly impossible to do since access didn't support it
<Kamping_Kaiser> then it will launch
<whiskers> calc, nobody gives a shit what command set it supports....what they care about is entering millions of interrelated pieces of data....and being able to sort on thousands of keys and to be able to design and print summary results from searches and sorts
<calc> whiskers: well if you can't do said sorts then its not useful
<calc> whiskers: its not that it supported something else instead, it uses sql, but it only supports a annoying subset of it
<calc> so to do sorts you have to figure out a way to do it in multiple stages since it doesn't support the command you want in particular
* calc doesn't recall what it was exactly, some kind of inverse match iirc
<whiskers> calc, yes...you have to able to sort on a primary key...then subsort on a secondary key...etc....for thousands of stages...simultaneously
<whiskers> calc, for example...suppose i sorted last name, the subsort by first name, then subsort by zipcode, etc
<calc> hmm well perhaps i misused sort when i meant get a selection
<calc> just sorting isn't all that useful
<whiskers> calc, then design and print the summary filterization of the sorts and searches
<calc> you could do that in a spreadsheet
<whiskers> calc, well i haven
<whiskers> calc, well i haven't seen any spreadsheet that can handle thousands of sort and search keys
<whiskers> calc, we are talking about a desktop database system
<calc> desktop shouldn't mean purposely crippled
<calc> now if access was easy to use in even the simple case i could see it not supporting some stuff
<calc> but access isn't easy to use for even trivial stuff
<calc> and so removing parts of the language isn't making it somehow magically easier to use either
<whiskers> gdh, ok knoda did compile ...lets see what it can do
<gdh> It's quite pleasant and familiar :)
<gdh> Have been tinkering with it for the last 10 mins
<whiskers> gdh, well shit...first we had to get a kernel working
<gdh> it's an official Debian package, so it shouldn't belong before ubuntu gets it in breezy
<whiskers> gdh, unless you want to pay MS for that too
<whiskers> gdh, ok...knoda logged into postgres...now lets see what it can do
<whiskers> gdh, it does seem to have some reporting ability...but i don't see the RAD design features.
<gdh> I only work with mysql so I've no idea what you mean by that
<whiskers> gdh, it sees the elements in georgedb....but it does not seem to have table creation...table interrelations...field definitions...etc
<whiskers> gdh, i don't think knoda is ready yet
<whiskers> gdh, but it does connect.....and that is important
<etzerd> hello all
<whiskers> gdh, because kexi and glom do not
<gdh> :)
<whiskers> gdh, well maybe it does have a little stuff...i double clicked on the table element to georgedb and there is some ability to create a few things
<gdh> whiskers: have fun - I'm off to bed. nn.
* calc wonders if any of the linux database apps have good intro docs on how to make databases properly
<calc> creating a database properly is not something a user would just automatically know how to do wrt normalization, etc
<fejaor> hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) back
<whiskers> calc, yes they have know it intuitively since TRS-80 Model 1
<whiskers> calc, and they have made extensive use of it....suppose i was the Social Security Administration
<whiskers> calc, and i needed to store information on millions of people
<calc> if you are a dba at SSA you should know how to create a proper database i would imagine ;)
<whiskers> calc, and uh...i needed to be able to search and sort on thousands of keys among thousands of intterelated tables
<whiskers> calc, and then i needed to be able to filter these arbitrarily....and design and print summary statistics
<calc> ok
<fejaor> .
<calc> so this mythical app does this all for you?
<whiskers> calc, now you either had to pay MS $100 for Access or else you had to work your ass off for 11 years to get a kernel and some gui tools and a RAD database design program
<calc> or did you mean users actually know how to do any of this? ;)
<calc> just having access doesn't mean you know how to create a database properly
<calc> and access won't do that for you
<calc> now if you just want to play with data your dba made for you that is different
<calc> or do the RAD design programs (access not being one of them) do that for you?
<calc> at least i don't recall access ever trying to auto normalize my tables
<whiskers> calc, yes it does and that is why the Texas Unemployment Commission makes extensive use of Access....but uh they had $100 to pay for Access
<whiskers> calc, we had to build everything from scatch....so as not to have to pay one dime
<calc> hmm
* calc starts up access to look for this auto normalization stuff
<whiskers> calc, it has nothing to do about autonormalization...it has to do with being able to create millions of table entries...thousands of keys...diagram the interrelationships among the tables...and design the report system
<whiskers> calc, and plus...MS set it up so that if Access was not fast enough ...they could buy MSSQL server...and port their data....clever bastards
<calc> so it still isn't enough for someone that doesn't understand databases already, or else they will need someone to do the initial setup
<calc> but it is enough for a PHB to use it
* calc bbl
<johnny__> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<johnny__> hmm. I have an issue, but I guess It'll have to wait untill tomarrow.
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats up?
<johnny__> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to get my wifi card to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> ugly?
<johnny__> using the howto from the ubuntu wiki
<johnny__> and I can't do the 'modprobe ndiswrapper' command...
<Kamping_Kaiser> why does it fail?
<johnny__> says 'operation not permitted'
<Kamping_Kaiser> try as root
<johnny__> sudo modprobe gives the same error
<Kamping_Kaiser> right. did you do a standard install or a custom install?
<johnny__> erm.
<johnny__> I went by the howto...
<johnny__> I'm not sure if that's standard or not
<Kamping_Kaiser> of kubuntu. did you do a standard install or custom?
<johnny__> oh, standard.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. um.
<johnny__> I was having the same issue when I was in Gnome too.
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you kubuntufy an ubuntu install, or its this kubuntu proper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you sudo other things?
<johnny__> I kubuntuified (? ;P) an ubuntu install.
<jsubl2> maybe a update-modules would help
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. using hte kubuntu-desktop package? that should be ok
<johnny__> yhea, the apt-get command from the kubuntu page
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, yes...that is what i did....i added kde after working with gnome...because i could not find a gnome database program that worked
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. interesting
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have kde, so i can give ppl support with it ;)
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, now the nice thing...is that you can use gdm to start a kde session or a gnome session....and also..if you are in gnome...you can run some kde apps and the fonts look very nice
<fejaor> anyone who knows how to download and install all the necessary plugins for Konqueror??
<whiskers> fejaor, well i got them for firefox..but i don't know how to tell Konq...where the plugins are...i know where they are but i don't know how to tell Konq
<Kamping_Kaiser> whiskers. what i do is use gnome, and start kde in a nested x sesion if i need it
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, yes you can do it either way
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, or you can have a totally consistent kde session
<fejaor> I imagine that I can download firefox in ubuntu with no problem of interference between it and konqueror??
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is probably hte wrong place to say this... but i prefer gnome.
<Kamping_Kaiser> fejaor thats right
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, fejaor no...they don't seem to interfere at this time
<fejaor> I think i'm kind of more familiar with the use of GNOME
<whiskers> fejaor, well yes...but gnome is seriously lacking on a database program...only one person seems to have glom working
<whiskers> fejaor, and i don't know what version of postgres he is using
<fejaor> I like how glom look though
<fejaor> it look nicer and cleaner than gnome :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone help fejaor with kynaptic? i wuold but i cant launch it because im using apt to dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, yes kynaptic is very easy
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, you just click on the uninstalled programs...and look through the list that scrolls
* Kamping_Kaiser uses synaptic or apt. and im using apt now, so the files are locked
<fejaor> you now what?
<fejaor> thanks for all your help
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, and whatever you want...you just click on it....and do the commit button
<fejaor> I really appreciate it but Ithink I will switch back to GNOME
<fejaor> there's just a lot of troubles with this 
<fejaor> :S
<fejaor> :(
<whiskers> fejaor, well you have both...so you can alternate as you desire
<fejaor> how??
<whiskers> fejaor, just tell gdm which session you want to start
<fejaor> how?
<whiskers> fejaor, well log out...and get back to gdm....and look at the sessions button
<fejaor> and then what?
<whiskers> fejaor, well tell it if you want to start a gnome session or a kde session
<fejaor> ok
<fejaor> try that
<fejaor> thanks
<smouche> uh, sorry to be off topic, folks, but what's the command to search for channels in irc?
<whiskers> smouche, it is very easy in kvirc
<whiskers> smouche, and it makes a nice scrollable list of the 2000channels
<whiskers> smouche, and you can pick any one you want
<whiskers> smouche, it would be nice if kde menu system had the same feature
<smouche> whiskers, actually all I wanted was the search syntax 
<smouche> thought it was something like /list *searchterm*
<whiskers> smouche, oh...ok the hard way....type /list after you log into the server
<smouche> right,
<wpyle> hello. samba can't see my network. It was working before, until I installed a wireless network card to share my internet with my laptop. now samba only sees the laptop. is there any way to work around this?
<smouche> after logging in, I know how to get the whole list, whiskers, but I know I was able to display search results in my window here before -- anyway, thanks
<whiskers> smouche, well that is what is nice about kvirc
<smouche> whiskers, I found it:  /cs list *example*
<smouche> it was the cs part I didn't remember...
<smouche> not if I knew how to filter out all the dead channels...
<whiskers> does anybody have the slightest idea what this message means in regards to kexi
<whiskers> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<whiskers> `system-supplied DSO at 0xffffe000' has disappeared; keeping its symbols.
<whiskers> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<whiskers> [New Thread -1234713568 (LWP 3052)] 
<whiskers> [KCrash handler] 
<whiskers> #4  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<whiskers> #5  0xb7e04175 in raise () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<whiskers> #6  0xb7e057d8 in abort () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<whiskers> #7  0xbfffedb0 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #8  0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #9  0x00000020 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #10 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #11 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #12 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #13 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #14 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #15 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #16 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #17 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #18 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #19 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #20 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #21 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #22 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #23 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #24 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #25 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #26 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #27 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #28 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #29 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #30 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #31 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #32 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #33 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #34 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #35 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #36 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #37 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #38 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #39 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #40 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<whiskers> #41 0xb7e47307 in _IO_file_write () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<whiskers> does this mean anything to anybody
<whiskers> seems like it is related to some system supplied DSO...but i don't have the foggiest idea what is missing in ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> libc.so.6 seems to be involved
<whiskers> smouche, can you make sense of that kexi backtrace
<Kamping_Kaiser> but yes, there is some DSO stuff not proper in ubuntu.
<Kamping_Kaiser> because it doesnt use it
<whiskers> Kamping_Kaiser, well ubuntu really needs to fix this stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> but thats what kubuntu is for
<moist> hi I'm having trouble trying to get my onboard isa crystal sound chip working cs4325-JQ 
<Kamping_Kaiser> isa? yes. you will be. :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have the extra packages installed?
<moist> what would they be?? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure you have alsa
<Kamping_Kaiser> to be honest i dont remember, and the files i have it in are on another computer
<smouche> whiskers , sorry, I can't. I'm not that literate in computing.
<smouche> God, it's ironic.  When I used windows, firefox made it almost usable.
<smouche> Now in linux, I find myself despising firefox!
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0_o
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you use now?
<smouche> firefox, but not happily
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh.
* Kamping_Kaiser happily uses FF
<smouche> opera, once I've figured out the plug-ins etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> god ssh is cool
<smouche> actually, I'm using a text only browser more and more, elinks
<smouche> that takes some learning though.
<whiskers> smouche, is elinks like lynx...lynx was very fast for moving around the internet
<smouche> yes, whiskers, but it's a little easier to use, I think, and better, sort of handling of tables etc
<smouche> but I haven't really used lynx, so I can't make a fair comparison.
<whiskers> smouche, hmmm. i will have to look at it...sounds interesting
<whiskers> oh well...at least knoda connects and has a few functions....maybe it will continue to improve
<whiskers> i just don't know what is wrong with kexi and glom....that backtrace is not very revealing to me
<smouche> whiskers, there's also something called w3m you might look at too -- keyboard commands are closer to a graphical browsers, very pretty
<whiskers> maybe if i go back and recompile libc6....it might have some DSO options or something in its config files
<moist> ls_mod only shows snd_mixer_oss but Kynaptic says alsa is installed 
<jubei> Does Kubuntu support evdev input for the mouse?
<moist> damm did Kamping_Kaiser go 
<Kaiser_away> yes. but here for a tic ;)
<Kaiser_away> im about to go
<moist> a frig I want to get this sound chip working I had xp installed on this machine and it works 
<moist> Kynaptic says I have alsa base, alsa utils installed 
<moist> ls_mod shows I only have snd_mixer_oss loaded though 
<Kaiser_away> search for things containing isa. i would go grab the docs over the net, but im using my bandwidth, so it would take for ever
<moist> what on net or in lsmod 
<Kaiser_away> k. gtg.
<Kaiser_away> on the net
<Kaiser_away> bbl
<moist> k thanx
<whiskers> well i am tired today...this bad libc6...and missing Makefiles on rekall....and scons not finding qt....and kexi and glom not connecting...has left me tired right now
<whiskers> oh ...and i don't want to forget that apache2-mfm-dev doesn't want PHP to work either
<whiskers> what  a day
<wpyle> moist, try seeing if your card is working at all. go to control center -> sound & multimedia -> sound system, and change audio device to oss, and click test sound
<wpyle> or, go to terminal, and type "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" should hear noise, ctrl-c to stop
<wpyle> heh, if you have access to an iexplore.exe, try cat iexplore.exe > /dev/dsp, it sounds evil :D
<moist> sorry was away ok tried it not working 
<moist> bugger
<moist> nope didn't work either if anyone else has any ideas I'm open 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol wpyle ;) nice one
<moist> why is that funny :(
<moist> no sound is not funny 
<Kamping_Kaiser> (14:01:01) wpyle: heh, if you have access to an iexplore.exe, try cat iexplore.exe > /dev/dsp, it sounds evil :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats funny :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. so sound doesnt work. in a terminal try running "alsaconfig" and "sndconfig"
<moist> ah 
<moist> sudo alsaconfig command not found
<moist> same for sndconfig
<randabis> ubuntu doesn't come with those
<Kamping_Kaiser>  no, you need to install them
<Kamping_Kaiser> and iirc ppl have had problems finding htem. i dont remember how i got htem
<randabis> I'd check and see if any sound modules are loaded first and foremost
<randabis> lsmod should give some info
<randabis> lspci could yield some results also
<Kamping_Kaiser> they wont be loaded
<randabis> That's why I'm glad I have stuff that "just works"
<moist> yeah there are sound modules there with lsmod Can I post my snd lsmod??
<moist> 863 bytes with that be a flood??
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. so true randabis. i deal with shit like ths where i do some volenteer stuff
<randabis> indeed
<moist> look I'm poor 
<moist> :) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<randabis> you "could" just post the lines relevent to sound from the lsmod
<randabis> but that's not really going to tell "us" much
<moist> yeah thats what I was saying it 863 bytes 
<Kamping_Kaiser> how many lines. thats what counts as flood
<moist> bout 17
<Kamping_Kaiser> flood
<Kamping_Kaiser> do it in 5s
<moist> snd_opl3_lib           10112  1 snd_cs4236
<moist> snd_hwdep               9220  1 snd_opl3_lib
<moist> snd_cs4236_lib         16000  1 snd_cs4236
<moist> snd_mpu401_uart         7168  1 snd_cs4236
<moist> snd_rawmidi            22944  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<moist> snd_rawmidi            22944  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<moist> snd_seq_device          8332  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi
<moist> snd_cs4231_lib         24832  2 snd_cs4236,snd_cs4236_lib
<moist> snd_pcm_oss            47652  0
<moist> snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss
<moist> snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss
<moist> snd_pcm                84872  3 snd_cs4236_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm_oss
<moist> snd_timer              23300  3 snd_opl3_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm
<moist> snd                    50276  12 snd_cs4236,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_cs4236_lib,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you go 
<moist> soundcore               9824  1 snd
<Kamping_Kaiser> :~ $ lspci |grep audio
<moist> snd_page_alloc          9604  2 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm
<randabis> ah you have the old yamaha opl3
<randabis> I believe some people have had issues with it, but fixed them
<randabis> *does some digging*
<moist> I did that what does it do just went to new prompt 
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it didnt print anything out?
<moist> crystal audio onboard dound chip 
<moist> board
<moist> sound
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* moist embarressed noobie
<Kamping_Kaiser> all good mate ;) where you from?
<moist> brisbane Australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
* Kamping_Kaiser is in adelaide
<crimsun> please don't use alsaconf
<moist> ah ok 
<crimsun> (it was ripped out of alsa-utils for a reason)
<moist> who me ???
<crimsun> please paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> alsaconf. yeh. noticed it was missing
<Kamping_Kaiser> any reason particularly?
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun. what do we use instead?
<crimsun> insecure temp files, also rendered mostly useless by hotplug
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: nothing.
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: the only corner case is isa cards, and a solution is being worked on
<Kamping_Kaiser> k....
<Kamping_Kaiser> so we hand set isa cards?'
<crimsun> for now, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. will pass that on ;)
<moist> paste bin so I just put a name paste and send 
<crimsun> moist: yep
<moist> done 
<crimsun> well
<crimsun> your Master and PCM are both muted
<Kamping_Kaiser> linux+dance music==good mix
<moist> so they work if I umtue them .... how??
<moist> unmute
<randabis> you should be able to in kmix
<crimsun> use a mixer. I prefer alsamixer, so I press 'm'
<moist> I only seem to have kmix 
<moist> nope I do 
<moist> have alsamixer 
<crimsun> what sort of machine is this on?
<moist> old gateway E3200 
<moist> PIII
<moist> 450
<crimsun> k
<moist> I've switched them on I tried the test sound in sound system no joy  and the cat test as before as well 
<crimsun> do you have pcmcia-cs installed?
<moist> its a desktop not a lappy 
<crimsun> doesn't matter
<crimsun> you need a file from that package.
<crimsun> dpkg -l pcmcia-cs|grep ^ii
<crimsun> if that returns nothing, then install pcmcia-cs, then paste the output of lspnp -v onto pastebin.com
<moist> dpkg: need an action option
<moist> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<moist> Use dselect for user-friendly package management;
<moist> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<moist> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<moist> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<moist> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<crimsun> copy and paste the command I gave you
<moist> sorry i thought it was |
<moist> returned: No packages found matching pcmcia-cs.
<crimsun> ok, so follow the next set of instructions I gave you :)
<moist> can I use:  sudo apt-get install pcmcia-cs 
<moist> ok I can 
<moist> crimsun: its one line->lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<moist> would plug and play os support turned off in bios have anything to do with this not working 
<crimsun> it should be turned off, that's correct
<crimsun> (trying to find the correct mixer element combo)
<crimsun> moist: ok, now unmute both Master Digitals
<crimsun> moist: and adjust the volumes
<moist> ok 
<moist> then open up sound system and test sound??
<crimsun> yep
<crimsun> hah, artsd just died
<moist> pcmcia-cs still isn't in lsmod and modprobe pcmcia-cs returns FATAL: Module pcmcia_cs not found
<crimsun> disregard pcmcia-cs
<crimsun> you can remove the package
<_orospakr> is one not supposed to install kde after install kubuntu-desktop on a hoary box?
<crimsun> kubuntu-desktop is the base metapackage
<_orospakr> s/after install/after installing/
<crimsun> it comes with kde
<moist> crimsun: will the alsa mixer settings stay the same after reboot
<_orospakr> yes, I know.  but trying to install 'kde' in order to gain the other packages from universe causes conflicts (trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf), and also seems to change a lot of kde's behaviour. the nice kubuntu loading screen is gone, for instance.
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc thats a know problem
<crimsun> moist: yes
<crimsun> moist: got it working yet?
<moist> crimsun: nope 
<moist> I don't get it when I installed XP it worked fine 
<crimsun> which mixer elements did you unmute/
<crimsun> it's a mixer issue - one or more mixer elements are muted that need to be unmuted
<crimsun> there's nothing actually wrong
<moist> Ive tried master,  master dig, dig 1 pcm and various combos of each 
<moist> master mono as well
<crimsun> master mono isn't the correct one
<moist> well its muted at the mo anyhow 
<moist> there is an fm one thats muted as well 
<moist> so is the 3d controller
<crimsun> the important ones are master, master digital, pcm, dsp, aux, and playback
<moist> wOOt 
<moist> :D
<moist> thanks crimsun 
<crimsun> np
<_orospakr> Kamping_Kaiser: what actually is the root of that problem? :)
<moist> crimsun whats the module for midi
<moist> got no midi playback 
<crimsun> snd-seq
<Kamping_Kaiser> _orospakr not exactly sure. but i have heard of it before
<moist> crimsun I've got snd_seq_device 
<crimsun> moist: now you need snd-seq and snd-seq-oss
<moist> ok after modprobe its (in paste bin)
<madspaz> is firefox somewhere on this cd?
<crimsun> madspaz: no.
<crimsun> madspaz: make sure the main restricted deb line is enabled, then install it from the 'net
<madspaz> crimsun: ok
<madspaz> crimsun: worked
<madspaz> crimsun: thanks, kinda new to debian. Been BSD all my life :) 
<crimsun> :)
<incubii> hmm appears windows 2000 server sp4 doesnt like qemu
<incubii> but winxpsp2 does
<incubii> :)
<incubii> its freaky seeing Windows XP running on PPC linuc
<incubii> linux*
<Wilf3> i have a noob question :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<Wilf3> alright.
<Wilf3> i'm trying to put in a new menu item for amsn
<Wilf3> ...what do i put in cammand?
<Wilf3> command*
<Kamping_Kaiser> amsn
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect
<Wilf3> yuh i figured as much
<Wilf3> but which file do i edit to make it so that typing "amsn" into terminal makes amsn start?
<Wilf3> at the moment i have to cd to the directory and go ./amsn
<Kamping_Kaiser> then put the full path in. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you trying to make a launcher?
<Wilf3> in where?
<Wilf3> yes i am
<Kamping_Kaiser> so how did you open the launcher
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<incubii> the reason you cant type amsn anywhere is because the directory is not in the PATH variable
<Wilf3> incubii, yes! how do i put it in there?
<incubii> well to try it out to make sure that is why goto console and type "export PATH=$PATH;/amsndirectory
<incubii> then in the same console goto say / and see if it works
<incubii> to permantly do it though you would need to edit your bash profile i beleive
<incubii> did you compile amsn?
<Wilf3> i installed it from a .bin
<Wilf3> so just ./amsn-blah.bin
<incubii> oh ok
<incubii> was gonna say there might be an installer for root user to put it in /bin and other locations
<whiskers> i wish i knew why my dsl line keeps getting knocked out
<incubii> as /bin is in the path variable
<Wilf3> ok
<Wilf3> how do i make it permanent?
<Wilf3> the just "amsn"
<whiskers> i can't believe someone at MS said Access was worth $200....I would not even pay $100
<Wilf3> i paid $0.20...the cost of a CD-R
<whiskers> Wilf3, well that is against the law in the US
<calc> against the law most places due to berne
<Wilf3> illegal yes...better then paying $200...yes
<incubii> to make it permanent you could edit /etc/bash.profile
<Wilf3> ah that's the file!
<Wilf3> thanks!
<whiskers> Wilf3, well you dont have to be illegal...you can work your ass off for 11 years and get something working yourself
<whiskers> Wilf3, and save $100
<calc> use of commercial software without paying for it is just as bad as using it and paying for it
<calc> don't do either
<incubii> lol
<incubii> i obtained it for free legally
<incubii> and dont use it
<incubii> :D
<calc> the more people using floss software the more likely there will be improvements made to it :)
<Wilf3> well i'm using kubuntu...so that's a start
<whiskers> Wilf3, yes kubuntu is nicer than ubuntu alone
<calc> btw how do you install kubuntu from the ubuntu dvd images?
<calc> from what i read it was supposed to be possible
<calc> but i couldn't determine what to type
<whiskers> calc, you just get ubuntu and then find everything you can on kde stuff and use synaptic to get it all
<calc> hrm that sucks
<calc> well obviously installing the kubuntu metapackage will probably do that
<whiskers> calc, well it was only about 600 files
<uniq_> isn't the kubuntu-desktop metapackage included? 
<calc> but having an option to do it via the dvd would be nicer
<calc> eg default to booting the ubuntu installer but be able to type "kubuntu" to use it instead
<whiskers> calc, the 600 or so files only took about 6 hours to come in on synaptic
<calc> whiskers: oh the files themselves are on the dvd
<calc> so no need to network install them
<whiskers> calc, i don't know about any dvd
<whiskers> calc, i just download off of synaptic
<calc> ok
<whiskers> calc, and kde is nice...that quanta plus is very competitive with conglomerate
<Riddell> uniq_: I updated the FAQ like you asked
<whiskers> calc, and k designer is very competitive with glade
<whiskers> calc, depending on which widgets you prefer to work with...gnome or kde
<Wilf3> can i get kubuntu to access NTFS partitions?
<whiskers> Wilf3, that is a kernel issue
<Kamping_Kaiser> wilf3 yes
<Wilf3> ...how?
<incubii> captive ntfs
<whiskers> Wilf3, first you have to see if ubuntu compiled ntfs support in kernel
<whiskers> Wilf3, and there is separate read and write support
<Kamping_Kaiser> look in the faq. theres instructions
<Wilf3> ok :\
<whiskers> Wilf3, you may have to compile your own linux kernel
<Wilf3> aw man :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> shouldent
<Kamping_Kaiser> read is ok. just read the faq.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need to set guid=0222 or somthing in your fstab
<Wilf3> where's the faq? :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> # /dev/sda1     /mnt/sda1       ntfs    umask=0222 0    0
<Kamping_Kaiser> /dev/sda2       /mnt/sda2       ntfs    umask=0222 0    0 # System folders
<Kamping_Kaiser> /dev/sda5       /mnt/sda5       ntfs    umask=0222 0    0
<Kamping_Kaiser> /dev/sda6       /mnt/sda6       ntfs    umask=0222 0    0 # Storage
<Kamping_Kaiser> /dev/sda7       /mnt/sda7       ntfs    umask=0222 0    0 # Media
<Kamping_Kaiser> like that
<Wilf3> he ntfs drives show up in my folder thingy
<Wilf3> but it says it can't mount them or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> do ^^ that and you can mount them. youstill cant read though
<Wilf3> ok where is that
<Wilf3> so i can edit it
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant WRITE
<Kamping_Kaiser> can READ
<Wilf3> read is good
<Kamping_Kaiser> as root type
<Kamping_Kaiser> cat vi /etc/fstab
<whiskers> Wilf3, you have to compile your own kernel if you want all the features of linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> or nano or emacs or whatever you use
<Wilf3> mmm nano
<Wilf3> ooo pico
<whiskers> Wilf3,  i think i will go compile a kernel just to see if ubuntu works
<incubii> damn it its takin forever to install the devices
<whiskers> Wilf3, so far make config...seems to be working with a kernel compilation
<whiskers> Wilf3, so it probably is possible...but i have not done one in a while
<smouche> #
<smouche> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<smouche> # To mount Windows partition
<smouche> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<smouche> # To unmount Windows partition
<smouche> sudo umount /media/windows/
<smouche> wouldn't that work?
<smouche> or something like that - anyway, that's from ubuntuguide.org
<Wilf3> hmmm
<Wilf3> do i put that in my /etc/fstab?
<Wilf3> imean can i add it myself?
<Wilf3> like this
<Wilf3> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Wilf3> #
<Wilf3> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Wilf3> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Wilf3> /dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Wilf3> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Wilf3> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Wilf3> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Wilf3> /dev/hda	
<Wilf3> /dev/hdb	
<Wilf3> oops
<smouche> well, ubuntuguide has this: 
<smouche> #
<smouche> Assumed that /dev/hda1 is the location of Windows partition (NTFS)
<smouche>      Local mount folder: /media/windows
<smouche> #
<smouche> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<smouche> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<smouche> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<smouche> # Append the following line at the end of file
<smouche> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<Wilf3> ah ok
<Wilf3> i also want to mount my other hdd
<Wilf3> is that just hdb
<Wilf3> or hdb1?
<incubii> glad im not relying on winxp install in qemu
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it a new hard drive or a new parition?
<incubii> its been 37 minutes since it said it would be 37 minutes to install devices and it still says 37 minutes
<incubii> :D
<Wilf3> um...neither
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Wilf3> existing partition with ntfs
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the ohter hdd you want to mount. is that a partition or a drvie
<Wilf3> oh. physical drive.
<Wilf3> primary slave.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hdb
<whiskers> wow what a bunch of crap...look at MS getting back into the browser business
<whiskers> At any rate, Microsoft should put their resources into making one killer browser. Make it as lightweight as Netscape 2.0 was, yet support the latest CSS kung-fu. Implement all of the latest widgets and hoohaws as plugins so I can remove ActiveX support if I want. And above all, make it cross platform. Use a library like FLTK so it can be used just about anywhere.
<whiskers> now they want to support the latest CSS KUNGFU
<Kamping_Kaiser> "make it cross platform." why the fuck would they do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh ^ agreed
<whiskers> they won't ....they are not stupid
<incubii> they already do
<incubii> it works in OS X
<incubii> hence its cross platform :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<whiskers> incubii, well maybe they are stupid
<whiskers> incubii, i don't know..i heard they only gave Apple a worthless piece of shit version 5..not  even 6
<incubii> they have the yellow bar at the top when a plugin is missing like firefox, does now
<incubii> oh i never said it was good :P
<incubii> ive used it
<Wilf3> ok did that
<Wilf3> edited my fstab
<Wilf3> now it goes "only root can mount blah on blah"
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo umount -a
<Wilf3> how do i make it so it mounts on boot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo mount -a
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its in fstab it will
<whiskers> css KUNGFU....that is funny
<Wilf3> so if i reboot all should be good?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. or just mount as shown above
<Wilf3> brb rebooting
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats wrong with what i sugested?
<Wilf> smouche and Kamping_Kaiser, thanks, it all works now :)
<incubii> has anyone ever got xscavenger to work?
<incubii> i can start the game but it does nothin
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) sweet
<Kamping_Kaiser> no incubii, 
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont have it
<Wilf> ohhh thanks incubii too
<Kamping_Kaiser> what type of game is it incubii?
<moist> has anyone got to displays on there nvidia car working under xorg 
<moist> two
<incubii> its a loderunner clone
<Kamping_Kaiser> incubii i have it working
<Kamping_Kaiser> just installed then ;)
<incubii> yeah i just worked it out
<incubii> the enemies dont work all the time
<incubii> lol
<whiskers> incubii, you should check out openmortal....very great knockoff of Mortal Kombat 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,87,
<incubii> yeah i thought of getting that
<whiskers> incubii, well maybe i can compile it for you and make a deb on alien and upload it to you on skype
<whiskers> incubii, unless you want to do it yourself
<incubii> only if you can compile PPC
<whiskers> incubii, no..i don't have ppc hardware
<whiskers> incubii, you will have to do it yourself
<incubii> guess ill have to do it then :P
<incubii> Wilf -> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Wilf> nice, incubii 
<Wilf> ii'll try it
<incubii> knoppix uses it
<Wilf> cool
<Wilf> there's a thingy i need to install to support nvidia video cards?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not as such
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres stuff you could install to make them work better
<Wilf> yuh
<Wilf> that's what i mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres the .run file from nvidia, and 
<Kamping_Kaiser> nvidia-glx or somthing
<Wilf> yuh
<Kamping_Kaiser> so start with them ;o
<smouche> hey Wilf, cool- enjoy!
<incubii> this is great
<incubii> QEMU runs on CPU1 and everythign else is running on CPU2
<DaBlade> Hello
<DaBlade> I'm running Fedora Core 3, and I'm considering switching to Kubuntu, but there are a few things I need to know first. Can someone help me out?
<wuschel> ask!
<DaBlade> What I need to know is how the installer is (easy or hard, graphical or command line)
<DaBlade> Is it using Xorg or XFree86?
<DaBlade> LILO or Grub
<wuschel> what u want easy or hard
<DaBlade> easy
<incubii> text installer, very simple, uses xorg
<DaBlade> Great
<incubii> lilo or grub unless you are on ppc
<incubii> then its yaboot
<DaBlade> I'll use Grub
<DaBlade> what kernel series?
<incubii> latest 2.6
<DaBlade> Great
<wuschel> the installer is the best i've ever seen
<DaBlade> Oh, and one last thing
<wuschel> i know suse, mandrake, knoppix
<DaBlade> I've tried both Slackware and Knoppix before, but so far only Fedora has worked
<DaBlade> After installing them and rebooting, I get a strange error
<wuschel> kunbuntu was on in 15min.
<wuschel> no probs
<DaBlade> The error was:
<incubii> 15?
<wuschel> yes
<incubii> install in 15 mins ?
<DaBlade> You have passed an undefined video mode number
<wuschel> why not?
<DaBlade> Something like that
<DaBlade> and whatever I select, I can't get it to boot properly
<incubii> i thought you meant boot in 15 mins, lol
<DaBlade> when xf86/xorg is supposed to run, nothing happens, nor does running startx
<DaBlade> hello?
<wuschel> can u start in the konsole
<DaBlade> I don't know how to boot in runlevel 3 without setting it to do so before rebooting
<wuschel> perhaps sour graphiccard wasnt correctly detected
<Kamping_Kaiser> dablade. is this an install?
<DaBlade> It was on Knoppix and Slackware3
<DaBlade> *slackware
<DaBlade> I don't wanna delete FC3, all my files and settings, and find out this doesn't work either
<wuschel> DaBlade: save the important configs etc. with tar on an other partition
<wuschel> the test kunbuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> to enter runleves you type init *
<Kamping_Kaiser> init number
<DaBlade> ok
<DaBlade> I'll save the files, although I'll use a long time finding which giles to save and which ones to lose in the partition (over 50 gigs of files lol)
<DaBlade> A lot of DVDrs... lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not exactly sure what your problems ar dablade.
<DaBlade> Well I just don't want that error...
<Kamping_Kaiser> to fix video errors on ubuntu you use dpkg-reconfigure
<DaBlade> um...ok.. lol
<wuschel> if i understand DaBlade correct he has errors with FC3
<wuschel> or not?
<DaBlade> No
<DaBlade> I've had errors with all distros I've tried but FC3
<wuschel> Ahh jetzt ja...
<DaBlade> You passed an undefined mode number. Press [Return]  to see video modes available or press [spacebar]  to continue.
<DaBlade> ^That error haunts every distro I've tried but FC3
<wuschel> DaBlade: how many free space do u have on your hd?
<wuschel> perhaps u can install kubuntu on an other partition
<wuschel> for testing u need only 2,2GB (my new installation)
<DaBlade> I got around 30 gigs free
<DaBlade> But I'm intending to install it system wide
<wuschel> thats good!
<wuschel> for testing i prefer an own partition
<DaBlade> It isn't for testing. I've grown sick of Fedora
<wuschel> if all is running than u can backup your system, repartition your hd an restore all
<DaBlade> It's gotten slow, and I'm having a hard time fixing package conflicts without sacrificing good apps (like having to remove amaroK because libtag doesn't work)
<DaBlade> Anyway, I'm off
<Kamping_Kaiser> k.
<DaBlade> thanks for your help people
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
<wuschel> good luck
<DaBlade> thanks
<DaBlade> adios
<Wilf> anyone know how i can enable 5.1 sound?
<Wilf> NVidia nForce2:Realtek ALC650 rev 3 - Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe onboard sound
<wuschel> how can i config my monitor-refreshrate in kubuntu?
<wuschel> After install i've 60Hz, but my moni can 100Hz
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you looked in the controll center?
<htaccess> hi trying to get mp3 playback working in xmms as per: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats plays oggs not mp3, doesnt say i need to install a codec package, is this true how do i get it working?
<wuschel> yes, but didnt find anything (perhaps i'm blind ;-))
<Kamping_Kaiser> wuschel. you might not have found anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> it depends on your X setups
<Kamping_Kaiser> htaccess. have you checked your apt repositry. i think its in there
<Kamping_Kaiser> wuschel. you used linux mych?
<htaccess> Kamping_Kaiser, i have xmms installed and the instructions dont mention any other codecs etc, but mp3 playback dont work but ogg does, so im wondering how to get it going
<wuschel> Kamping_Kaiser: more linux than windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> htaccess. theres a script on i think ubuntu forums. just a tic. ill just talk with wuschel
<Kamping_Kaiser> wuschel. i dont know if you have used this app before, but in a terminal type
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<incubii> Win2kpro is on the go
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. is that 12 hours?
<incubii> WinXP hung on installing devices
<incubii> win2kpro seems to be doing much better
<incubii> win98 refuses to detect the cdrom in the installer
<incubii> of course this is probably all because im on ppc
<incubii> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) realy screwing the system
<incubii> and i dont have to be worried about system going slow because qemu doesnt support multi processors
<incubii> so i have 1 cpu emulating and 1 for everything else
<incubii> once windows is installed i plan on running linux inside windows inside linux
<incubii> that will take most of next week to install
<incubii> :D
<wuschel> Kamping_Kaiser: thx, i'll test it
<wuschel> (the debian-commands ar new 4 me, coming from gentoo)
<shogouki> damn i dont manage to find a good html page with the design of about:konqueror
<incubii> oo sense you make good
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<htaccess> i am getting errors on kdelibs-data upgrade: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6c7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> 4 ppl today have had that problem
<incubii> not me :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<incubii> then again im not at work to update breezy again
<Kamping_Kaiser> you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<incubii> at work? kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just did a dist upgrade to ubuntu breezy, but i have kde for helping ppl
<htaccess> well i did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, im running kde, trying to run gnome just hangs
<Kamping_Kaiser> erk
<incubii> im lookin forward to breezy
<incubii> is KDE4 planned for it ?
<Wilf> anyone know how to get 5.1 surround sound working? :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect so, but i dont know
<Kamping_Kaiser> no wilf, sorry
<incubii> nope
<incubii> i use the G4's pc speaker
* Wilf groans
<incubii> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> sinner incubii ;)
<incubii> you should hear the sound that comes out of that speaker
<incubii> its pretty damn good
<incubii> sure id take a proper set of speakers any day of the week but thats just more money and space gone
<Kamping_Kaiser> yp. im inclined to agree
<Kyaneos> hi
<incubii> lol it took 20 mins to install the start menu items
<incubii> i dunno if anyone who cares is in here but the special keys on a mac keyboard stop working one you switch from a uni processor kernel to an smp processor kernel on a G4
<rejser> Hi, someone a little more experienced than me that would lito help me with a "kernel-change" problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<incubii> did linux poop its diaper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats up rejser?
<rejser> Kamping_Kaiser: after i apt-get linux-k7 and reboot I get kernel panic - not syncing....
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you install the image and header files?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and whats your cpu?
<incubii> you sure you are on a K7 processor
<rejser> Kamping_Kaiser: athlon xp, also tried the 686 files, yep, the headers to
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont uses 686, they wont work
<rejser> used to slackware where I just get my source and install
<rejser> Only run ubuntu for a couple of days
<Kamping_Kaiser> are XPs k8 or k7?
<incubii> 8
<incubii> k7 is the onler thunderbird i beleive
<incubii> b4 the xp came out
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm. but its the only amd kernel?
<incubii> cause i use to have a k6
<incubii> vanilla kernel should work
<incubii> k7 shoudl work on an XP though
<incubii> so should i386
<Kamping_Kaiser> the 386 kernel will work. and the k7 kernel SHOULD work. without problems.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<rejser> the i386 work, but i have 1.5 GB of ram so miss some
<incubii> id say the k7 will be the same also
<incubii> unless it has bigmem enabled
<Kamping_Kaiser> so what did it do when it panicked?
<rejser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28038&page=2&pp=10 <-- Have posted there, but no answers
<incubii> hmm qemu is runnin on cpu2 now
<incubii> you know it would be nice if top could indicate which cpu a process was runnin on
<incubii> that would be awesome
<rejser> It complains about missing configuration during the install
<rejser> incubii: running multicpu or hyperthreading?
<incubii> Dual 1.42ghz PPC
<rejser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastard
<incubii> its very nice
<incubii> ive neve rhad an x86 system that worked as nice as this
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can imagine. the dual bit would own
<incubii> yep
<incubii> cept when i run kaffeine
<incubii> that always brings the system to its knees
<incubii> buggy pos
<rejser> I'm missing the initrd file, so I tried to make one by mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd-2.5.10-5-k7 /lib/modules/
<rejser> the img file
<Kamping_Kaiser> see what happens when you install ALL hte K7 stuff
<rejser> already tried, all the same
<Kamping_Kaiser> perhaps not hte smp stuff of course...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<rejser> not the smp of course
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you not have the image, or is it not linked to?
<rejser> don't think I have, not really sure where it installs on ubuntu, don't think I have
<rejser> But if I tried to create I get
<rejser> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: 254:0: Cannot find LVM device
<Kamping_Kaiser> try whereis yourkernelname
<rejser> get nothing
<incubii> whereis linux-smp: your kernel is takign a coffee break would you like to reboot, or crash and hang?
<Kamping_Kaiser> im off to make a semitute on "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" so i wont be here so much ;)
<rejser> :)
<incubii> this is the longest install of windows ive ever had
<rejser> could it have anything with "Cannot find LVM device"?
<incubii> sounds like it cant find the hdd
<rejser> Maybe therefor kernel panic issue, unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<infornography> Anybody had trouble with sound after installing GAIM?
<sdogi> no
<infornography> Sound works fine for everything else, just not that
<rejser> lvmdiscscan says that I have 0 disks, but 6 partitions, is that normal?
<infornography> If I set the sound method to "Arts" then I do get sounds, but after a delay of several seconds
<incubii> 6 partitions? is ubuntu the only one installed
<incubii> if it cant find root you can tell it where it is by passing 'kernelname root=/dev/hda1'  for example at the boot prompt
<rejser> the menu.lst is including that
<rejser> running 386 kernel works
<rejser> just when I trie to install any other
<rejser> only ubuntu as os
<incubii> hmm i dunno then ive exhausted what little knowledge i have in that area
<rejser> isn't supoes to just apt-get install linux-k7 if you wan't to install?
<rejser> suppose
<incubii> yes
<incubii> it should just work
<rejser> searched entire ubuntufrums.org for someone with the same error, maybe it is my hardware
<incubii> if it doesnt maybe its a bug then i dunno, all i can suggest is reinstalling the box, install the kernel again and see if u get the same error
<rejser> reinstalled 3 times already
<incubii> did you apt-get update before you tried installing the kernel ?
<rejser> thought of exchaning the kernel files in the installer so it installs with k7 kernel
<rejser> yepp, apt-get updated
<enver555> hi
<rejser> maybe it is a lvm-config issue
<rejser> incubii: what do your output get if you run lvmdiskscan?
<rejser> 0 disks, 6 partitions, 0 LVM physical volume whole disks, 0 LVM physical volumes <-- doesn't feel right
<incubii> sorry for spam
<incubii> File descriptor 7 left open
<incubii> File descriptor 8 left open
<incubii> File descriptor 9 left open
<incubii> File descriptor 10 left open
<incubii> File descriptor 14 left open
<incubii>   /etc/lvm/.cache: open failed: Permission denied
<incubii>   /dev/hda: open failed: Permission denied
<incubii>   /dev/hda1: open failed: Permission denied
<incubii>   /dev/hda2: open failed: Permission denied
<incubii>   /dev/hda3: open failed: Permission denied
<incubii>   /dev/hda4: open failed: Permission denied
<incubii>   /etc/lvm/.cache: fopen failed: Permission denied
<incubii>   0 disks
<incubii>   0 partitions
<incubii>   0 LVM physical volume whole disks
<incubii>   0 LVM physical volumes
<rejser> hmmm...
<rejser> does it change if you run it as root?
<incubii>   /dev/hda  [      111.79 GB] 
<incubii>   /dev/hda2 [      977.00 KB] 
<incubii>   /dev/hda3 [      110.35 GB] 
<incubii>   /dev/hda4 [        1.44 GB] 
<incubii>   1 disk
<incubii>   3 partitions
<incubii>   0 LVM physical volume whole disks
<incubii>   0 LVM physical volumes
<incubii> yeah i forgot to do that
<incubii> lol
<rejser> :)
<incubii> the first to parts are apple specific stuff
<incubii> the other two are root and swap
<rejser> file descriptor?
<rejser> but you get 1 disk recogniced
<rejser> I get none
<incubii> there should b 4 partitions
<incubii> lol
<incubii> hmm
<incubii> omg win2kpro finished installing
<rejser> What do you need win for?
<incubii> cause i can on ppc
* incubii likes the cause i can factor of stuff
<rejser> :)
<incubii> just like i use Dr Dos 7.03 for my media b0x
<incubii> to play audio and divx/dvds
<incubii> :D
<rejser> :)
<incubii> the only problem is QEMU ppc doesnt come with kqemu
<incubii> so i have no accelerator
<rejser> that kind of sucks
<incubii> oh my that was a waste
<incubii> it wont boot up after i killed qemu and started again
<incubii> LOL
<infornography> Can anybody tell me where the kopete history gets stored?
<incubii> probably ~/.kopete
<rejser> I thought so to, but I run kopete and have no .kopete
<incubii> got me stumped then
<rejser> not in .kde/applications either
<infornography> Yeah, I've looked everywhere I could think of. ~.kopete was my first guess too
<rejser> think that maybe it is lvm that creates my problems
<rejser> how do one add a drive to lvm? 
<incubii> if i knew i would tell ya
<rejser> lvm.conf doesn't make me any happier...
<rejser> slackware is easier
<sergio> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<sergio> at now i have problems because my wifi ccard detects my wlan....but my router doesn't give to me an ip adress......
<sergio> and the router is configured in DHCP
<Kamping_Kaiser> so your systems not set to get a dynamic ip?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try running dhclient, if you get an ip from that then its your config
<sergio> if i conect with ethernet card i obtain ip but with wireless card i don't get ip
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont have wireless, but it should be just like a static network to configure it thought
<incubii> "sergio at now i have problems because my wifi ccard detects my wlan....but my router doesn't give to me an ip adress......" , lol i read that as your wife doesnt detect your van
* incubii needs sleep
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<sergio> jeje
<rejser> Kamping_Kaiser: you know anything about lvm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a lot. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you want to know particularly?
<rejser> bummer
<rejser> when I trie to install kernel I get error that there is no LVM device, I can add partitions to lvm, but not device, pvcreate don't work on /dev/hda (for example)
<rejser> how do I add an entire drive, not just partitions
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry dont know. i have never tried to use it, so yep.
<rejser> might I ask what your output on lvmdiskscan is (run as root)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ill pm it to you, or ill get kicked for flooding ;)
<rejser> thats ok
<stianh> hey, is there a hotkey for switcing between tabs in KDE windows? ie. in Konqueror and Kopete chatwindows?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you hover a mouse over the tabs, the scroll wheel works, i dont know about a key combo
<xiaogil> hotplug doesn't work at the boot, it stops the boot process, i have to type Ctrl+C to keep on booting, and then the internet doesn't work, what should i do to solve this problem ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xiaogil. do you use a dial up modem, or hte network card or usb for your internet
* incubii uses the 1337 28.8kb dialup
<xiaogil> Kamping_Kaiser: I use the ethernet port
<Kamping_Kaiser> incubii is joking?
<xiaogil> Kamping_Kaiser: actually, not only the internet doesn't work but some other things too, like the sound
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think you have 3 seperate problems btw.
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you use dhcp to get your network ip?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or is it static
* rejser uses 24Mb 
* Kamping_Kaiser shoots rejser
<rejser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> :0>
<incubii> incubii is not joking
<hunger> ARG! The breezy kubuntu-desktop depends on gtk!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ...
<hunger> msttcorefonts (which kubuntu-desktop suggests is not even available.
<KaiL> msttcorefonts is in "multiverse" I guess
<KaiL> <hunger> ARG! The breezy kubuntu-desktop depends on gtk! << which package does this? kicker-applets?
<hunger> KaiL: Dunno. Just switched to breezy and that wants to install gtk.
<KaiL> xmms too?
<hunger> KaiL: Nope.
<KaiL> that's somethjng new then ;)
<hunger> KaiL: I guess due to OOo2... but I am not sure.
* hunger wonders what kubuntu-desktop needs libselinux for....
<Anlar> because at the next version it will have full support for targeted policies selinux.. the rest just did't make it into hoary
<hunger> Anlar: Well, seems only prelink depends on libselinux.
<Anlar> the rest just did not make it in time, thought they were almost ready
<hunger> Yeap, it is OOo2 that drags in gtk.
<hunger> And python-gst depends on gtk as well:-(
<osx> Hello! the letters  is not recognised correctly for my vfat partition. How do I fix that?
<theD3viL> hm
<theD3viL> dunno :)
<osx> I tried to edit the fstab for charset latin1
<osx> ok :(
<osx> did like this:
<osx> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<theD3viL> why do you have win on the box? :P
<osx> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<osx> <head>
<osx> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<osx> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<osx> </head>
<osx> <body>
<osx> <pre>
<osx> /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 vfat iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0 users,exec,umask=000 0 0</pre></body>
<osx> </html>
<osx> ops
<osx> my girlfriend would kill my if it was not there
<osx> *hehe*
<shogouki> osx: try pastebin.com next time
<osx> shogouki:  I'll do that *thx*
<osx> I have checked my fstab against mepis (where the isocharset work)...But the problem remain
<osx> I will change iocharset from iso8859-1 (i.e. latin-1) to utf8 (like unicode can repressent all characters)
<osx> brb...
<pdk> I am curious what graphical editor  does people generally use for HTML?
<buz> none
<rejser> quanta
<buz> there's no really useable graphical csss designer i know of
<Kamping_Kaiser> kedit before, now gedit
<smouche> what about bluefish?  I was thinking of installing that
<Kamping_Kaiser> nvu is goodish
<Kamping_Kaiser> the latest is good anyway
<rejser> Why not use Dreamweaver?
<malte> it doesn't work natively with linux and is pretty expensive
<rejser> It works really smooth with wine, and there is no so good wysiwyg for linux, (maybe nvu), unfortunally it is expensive
<ojw> nvu seems to be the main project with dreamweaver-like aspirations (and they start with the best HTML editor I've seen)
<spiral> is there somewhere we can download a dvd of hoary ?
<membreya> spiral: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> my isp had kubuntu dvds. dont know about ubuntu
<spiral> membreya: kubuntu
<membreya> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
* Kamping_Kaiser checks
<spiral> membreya: is it a final version ?
<membreya> yup
<membreya> 5.04
<spiral> membreya: not still a testing one ?
<spiral> april the 7th... was it already out ?
<membreya> yes
<spiral> membreya: all right, thanks :-)
<membreya> np
<buz> is it normal that i need to install sshd myself???
<buz> or did it get lost somewhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes you do
<Anlar> apt-get install ssh 
<buz> mhh
<buz> weird
<buz> i thought every self respecting OS would supply sshd out of box
<Kamping_Kaiser> not realy
<Anlar> by default only the client is installed.
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a client box, not a se4rver
<buz> then how am i supposed to share files if i can't use scp? hihi
<Kamping_Kaiser> nfs? not?
<buz> its much faster to load up scp on a mac than fiddle with nfs
<membreya> buz: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<buz> membreya: i figured that myself
<membreya> use samba to share files
<buz> i hate samba
<buz> beside there's got to be a better way to share stuff between unix boxes than SMB ;)
<membreya> samba rocks my world
<membreya> why?
<membreya> what's wrong with samba?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<buz> cause smb is fucking hack
<Kamping_Kaiser> bleh
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh...
<membreya> smb is the standard :)
<membreya> and preferred file sharer
<Kamping_Kaiser> you havent used smb with xp have you?
<buz> i tried
<buz> two identical boxes 
<buz> one would work, the other dl with only 300b/s
<ojw> interesting idea of "standard", membreya ;-)
<membreya> :P
<membreya> shhh
<buz> i think it's called de facto standard ;)
<membreya> trying to prove a point ojw :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. the standards ok. MS just need to use it
<membreya> it's easy to share with a windows box
<membreya> easiest way though is to chmod 777 the dir :P
<membreya> and set security to share
<membreya> rather than user
* ojw meant that if it was a standard, it (a) would work, (b) wouldn't change, and (c) would have lots of clients and server software like (e.g.) FTP does
<Kamping_Kaiser> it is a standard, but MS break it on purpose
<buz> and it would be OPENLY documented
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not even their standard
<Anlar> Intel's mostly.
<ojw> so what's the best CPU to buy at the moment for desktops?
* Kamping_Kaiser starts fighting off fanboys
<membreya> amd :D
<buz> amd athlon 64 socket 939 winchester
<buz> now as for boards, i'm still looking for the best ones ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> im an intel fan. hence i shut up, because i cant think independantly
* ojw had kind'a ended up with the amd64 idea also...
<buz> i can see pentium m in notebooks
<membreya> Kamping_Kaiser: damn slave to the MHz train of thought :P
<buz> i can't ever understand why someone would buy P4 tho
<ojw> pity a new faster processor is needed, just to run KDE though...
<membreya> buz: not even a P4E? :)
<buz> no
<buz> i dont want a hot plate in my machine
<theD3viL> i am intel fan too, but dont have $ to buy it =/
<membreya> ojw: my amd64 3200 is too slow IMHO ..but then again, I'm never happy
<buz> too slow?
<buz> too slow for what??
<buz> i'm currently on a lowly 2000 athlon
<ojw> 700MHz on KDE3.4, to rip cds, do updates, and browse web
<membreya> ubuntu takes about 1 minute to load..too slow :|
<buz> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> buz. because it kicked the shit out of amd hadns down at the time
<buz> how often do you switch on your machine??
<buz> what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats why i got my p4
<buz> i can't really remember intel ever kicking the shit out of amd since the athlon was released
<membreya> buz: my pc is on 24/7
<buz> so where's the problem
<membreya> buz: original athlon was not that great
<membreya> cheap and nasty
<buz> it gave the p3 a run for its money
* Kamping_Kaiser refers to first statement. im taking cover
<buz> i've been buying strictly amd since the k5 days
<buz> never had a problem
<buz> only intel cpu i bought was in a cheap notebook some time
<buz> ah and back in the days, an 486/66
* ojw has 137-second bootup time for kubuntu, compared to 75 seconds for windows98, and 113 seconds for mandrake 10.1
<membreya> last intel I had (aside from my p4 1.7 which I gave away) was an 486 DX2/66
<buz> hehe
<buz> me too
<membreya> ojw: look at all your services :P
<membreya> mind you my system loads samba, nfs, mysql, apache2, squid
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<membreya> my parents were more than happy to receive my p4 1.7
<membreya> but I thought it was a POS
<buz> the p4 is a deeply fucked up design
<Kamping_Kaiser> just short sighted
<buz> the world could have saved a few nuclear plants if intel did do a saner design 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) dual cores:):):):)
<membreya> quad cores? :D
<buz> yeah 
<buz> opteron dual core
<buz> or better even, quad power 5
<Kamping_Kaiser> intel duals.
<membreya> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mm
<membreya> only thing I think intel does well is xeons..and who can afford them
<buz> nah
* ojw uses xeons everywhere at work
<buz> opterons are much better cpus
<membreya> ojw: do you own one? :P
<gahan> how do ienable trash on desktop
<ojw> we just buy "standard dell dual-processor" everything at work, 16-machines-at-a-time sort of thing for clusters, seems to all be xeon
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<ojw> I have pentium at home, but it's very old
<buz> well with dell it would be xeons
<Kamping_Kaiser> always.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bit silly realy
<Anlar> the best would be itanium but some dorks diss it for no reason
<buz> itanium? now that is really weird cpu
<buz> no wonder nobody wants it
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> its cool
<buz> if you want a server cpu, get a power5
<Anlar> it's one of the very few actually new designs instead of just tweaking the old. it has some serious juice and that arch will go still far
<buz> no
<buz> it will be cancelled before long
<buz> nobody buys it
<buz> intel should face reality already
<Anlar> yes, because some dorks diss it for no real reason
<buz> no real reason?
<Kamping_Kaiser> anlar. it could have gone far. but dual cores etc will kill it
<buz> it's fucking expensive and nobody really understands how to code for it
<Anlar> architecturically it's Sweet. and it packs serious power.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no real reason yeh thats true
<Anlar> kamping_kaiser: so? they can build dual-core itaniums as well.. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its 64 bit.
<buz> so what
<Kamping_Kaiser> so architecturically it's Sweet. and it packs serious power.
<buz> powerpc has been 64bit for half a decade now
<Anlar> something being dual-core is just hype.. it's just two cpu's glued together (+ "some" stuff.)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. sun had 128 bit workstations in 1990
<buz> wtf
<buz> sun still sells 64bit cpus
<buz> 128bit doesn't really make sense in  a cpu so much
<Kamping_Kaiser> hate them for it ;)
<buz> i'd rather get an ultrasparc than itanic even
<Anlar> itanium has got the registers. that's sweet. you can for instance make mp3 encoder (or any other math) on cpu only, without the need of gazillion memory accesses.. optimizing something for itanium makes it kick ass seriously.
<buz> now the alpha, THAT was a sweet architecture
<buz> wtf got time to optimize stuff
<Anlar> all you need is data in, data out. no stacks or any crap.
<Anlar> compilers do.
<buz> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<buz> like anyone actually had a good itanic compiler
<Kamping_Kaiser> and intel provide one
<Anlar> Intel does.
<buz> if it was any good, people might buy itanic
<Anlar> just as when you use ICC to compile linux kernel you get ~30% speed increase in overall to your system.
<Anlar> it is good. it's superb. 
<motaboy> Hi all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mota.
<buz> so the market shuns it for no rational reason?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its uncool
<Anlar> buz: actually, yes.
<buz> price / performance sucks 
<Anlar> buz: lots of fud perhaps flying.. and some people don't want to change their software for any price. but the cpu is sweet.
<Anlar> buz: actually not. you can't compare them with almost anything since they are in a way different class.
<Anlar> perhaps with power5 but not with the rest.
<Kamping_Kaiser> tehy are non x86 so they are hard to compare
<Anlar> and power5 isn't exactly cheap either.
<buz> power5 aint that expensive
<buz> cheapest power5 box is 5000$
* Kamping_Kaiser s jaw drops
<buz> and the beauty of power: you can run the same BINARY on a lowly cpu like its found in a home routers just as well as on the biggest baddest quad core cpu with 128mb cache
<Anlar> yes, power is quite nice indeed.
<membreya> 128mb cache :|
* membreya drools
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm. wtf...
<Anlar> opterons give great value as well.. if I was into for instance server farms of any sort, I'd do cray xd-1 for sure.
<smouche> does anyone know why I can get nifty .ogg sound previews just by mouse-over on desktop icons, but
<smouche> in konqueror folders, I can't?
<Kamping_Kaiser> konquerors a pig imho
<smouche> changing settings in the previews and metadata prefs don't have any effect...
<membreya> smouche: did ya change your max file size on previews?
<smouche> ah -- let me check, membreya
<membreya> Kamping_Kaiser: what would you recommend above konq? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> nautilus ;)
<membreya> DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<membreya> nautilus blows chunks
<membreya> stop trolling :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<smouche> hmmm, membreya -- bumping up max file size isn't doing it --
<Kamping_Kaiser> i did say imho :P
<smouche> but I think you may have put me on the right track
<buz> i'd say opterons probably give the most bang for the buck
<smouche> don't understand why it works on desktop though, membreya...
<membreya> smouche: I wouldn't know, I don't see the logic in "previewing" a sound file
<buz> especially now that you can drop dual core into your machine
<smouche> logic?
<membreya> yes logic dear watson
<smouche> useful for me at work, but explaining why would take a while...
<membreya> ok :D
<membreya> smouche: just WHY are you listening to sound files at work ..do some ..strange concept I know..work
<membreya> :P
<smouche> it's also useful if you have many sound projects, with similar titles, and you just want to hear the first few seconds
<membreya> buz: ..it's been too long, how do I tell the make of AMD64 I'm running?
<smouche> so you can tell 'em apart.
<membreya> oh ok :)
<buz> no idea
<buz> dmesg would probably now a thing or two?
<membreya> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00 thats the best info it gives, doesn't give the family name
<smouche> membreya, I just want to scare people out of their socks with sudden random sound effects --
<membreya> lol
<buz> what socket is it
<smouche> without forcing an error in an application first...
<membreya> 745
<buz> then its probably 130mm newcastle
<membreya> erm 754 :P
<buz> i dont think winchestere is available for 754
<buz> winchester is a sweet cpu
<membreya> AFAIK it's 939 only
<buz> 3000+ takes just 29W under load
<membreya> stupid roadmap
<ojw> membreya: what's the problem with previewing soundfiles at work?
<membreya> nobody told me 939 was the roadmap
<buz> yeah
<buz> otoh, mobos aint that expensive
<membreya> i would rather upgrade my 512mb ram/120gb SATA or geforce4 4000 first :P
<buz> i first need a good mainboard
<buz> i'd upgrade the ram
<buz> or if you need space, the sata
<Thorrn4> hello!!! Im very new to Linux; I was wondering are there any benefits of Using Kubuntu of ubuntu; and what version of KDE does Kubuntu use?
<theD3viL> KDE 3.4
<membreya> Thorrn4: 3.4
<KaiL> kubuntu uses KDE3.4
<KaiL> ubuntu uses GNOME 2.10
<membreya> buz: SATA has about 60gb free, so I'm cool...
<KaiL> on both you can install the other desktop, as it's the same base system
<Thorrn4> so, kubuntu would be a beginner's linux, easy 2 use and install?
<segfault2k> but kubuntu is better, because you have KDE from the beginning
<segfault2k> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> membreya, what sort of cpu is yours amd or intel?
<Thorrn4> I heard that u would install KDE of ubuntu and vice versa
<membreya> gnome bites IMHO
<membreya> Kamping_Kaiser: amd64 3200
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<membreya> why? :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> i saw your question in Ubuntu, just wonderd. if it was a pentium, you would have a northwood, but i dont know amds system :(
<buz> i'd say its a clawhammer
<buz> but i'm not entirely sure
<KaiL> membreya: Socket 754 or 939?
<membreya> 754
<KaiL> so no winchester
<membreya> cpu family      : 15
<membreya> model           : 12
<KaiL> Newcastle or Clawhammer
<membreya> grrr why can't i just find the name of it in proc
<KaiL> what's the real CPU clock?
<membreya> 2.2
<KaiL> so Newcastle
<KaiL> the other one is 2.0
<membreya> ok, still wish there was an easier way to find that info :)
<KaiL> at least they now give a usefull "model name"
<KaiL> that's also not that old...
<membreya> KaiL: where? :P
<KaiL> /proc/cpuinfo
<membreya> oh that..yeah that doesnt help to find the family name :P
<membreya> aaah ...looking at this CPU and going back to when I ran a celeron at work with 64k cache :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :}
<KaiL> btw. cache size is also there - should be 1MiB
<Thorrn4> thanks for your help guys
<membreya> 512KB
<membreya> i dont understand how watching TV on my tv tuner card can take my CPU to it's highest stepping :|
<membreya> i would have thought that tuner card would do the work
<KaiL> uhm, yes - 512...
<KaiL> it might be the deinterlacer
<membreya> you're a clever dickie :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> memhbreya full is to high. but it does use a bit
<membreya> fixed it, it now doesn't take my CPU up beyond 1ghz
<membreya> changed the deinterlacer config
* segfault is playing  - KUDAI_Ya nada queda
* membreya slaps segfault 
* segfault bored
<segfault> XD
<segfault> sorry
* membreya recommends that segfault joints #segfault-bored
<membreya> and list ALL the songs you want :P
* segfault considerating
<segfault> XD
<segfault> ahAHAH
<smouche> membreya, what tuner card do you use?
<membreya> Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Rave
<smouche> I'm shopping for a replacement for my (now useless) ati all in wonder thing
<smouche> thanks!  
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have avermedia
<smouche> anyone using hauppauge external usb, by any chance ?
<smouche> sorry!  googling!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<segfault> lol
<membreya> i love my pinnacle :)
<smouche> internal or external?
<membreya> internal
<Kamping_Kaiser> membreya what do you use for capture?
<membreya> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't, I just use tvtime to watch TV :)
<membreya> since it's not HDTV, no point capturing
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol ok.
<membreya> but best is to use mythtv :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> k. i have it linked into a vcr and the antenna ;)
<BlackLabel> membreya, how can i see ifmy tuner card is supported in ubuntu?
<membreya> lol
<smouche> capturing off digital cable with virtual dub worked well for me in windows, 
<smouche> but I'm a moron at reencoding stuff, so I stopped bothering...
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had some goood aps. now i need replacements'
<smouche> folks, here's a numbskull question probably: but is there any such thing as an rss feed or other syndication thing for irc conversations?
<membreya> BlackLabel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimedia
<smouche> seems like it would be cool to browse irc transcripts in a newsreader...
<membreya> smouche: just log it yourself :P
<membreya> I log everything :)
<smouche> well, yeah, me too membreya -- ;-)
* smouche smouche just realizes some of those logs are getting absurdly large and need splitting up...
<membreya> smouche: define large
<smouche> large.  I need to learn a way to automatically split logs by date or something.  probably a script for that I could learn or write if I weren't retarded.
<gdh> smouche: isn't that what 'logrotate' is for?
<smouche> gdh, maybe it is - thank you... (googling logrotate)
<membreya> smouche: bigger n 10mb? :P
<gdh> smouche: man logrotate - it's a standard part of every debian-based install
<membreya> smouche: ever thought of man logrotate? lol
<gdh> check /etc/logrotate.d 
<smouche> heh, yeah, man logrotate -- doing that now
<smouche> well, I need to learn how to do cron jobs in general, in fact.
<smouche> thank you membreya, gdh, you saved me once again searching for something that's already in there...
* segfault is away: a desayunar :D [ KonviCVS+Kubuntu ]  - Loretito Te Amo
* membreya goes after segfault with a bat
<membreya> a really BIG bat!
<segfault> its an away!
<sdogi> god dammit
<segfault> i cant exclude channels
<sdogi> why is ubuntu so unstable
<sdogi>  ;(
<membreya> smouche: my log files are 20mb for #ubuntu, 7mb for #kubuntu... I'm not even thinking of rotating them yet :P
<smouche> logrotate is a funny sounding word, isn't it?  Sounds like something youd do to kill time in a Canadian river...
<gdh> sdogi: Because you have shitty hardware. Move along, please.
<KaiL> sdogi: umstable?
<KaiL> gdh: grr
<sdogi> gdh: why do other distros work then brainchild?
<membreya> lol gdh :P not nice, but funny :)
<KaiL> sdogi: what happenes?
<membreya> sdogi: I use breezy (dev release) and it's stable as a rock :)
<KaiL> same here
<smouche> jesus, breezy already?
<membreya> :D
<KaiL> except ACPI, but that's something different
<sdogi> well actually it is just that the current emotion thing, anyway.. kubuntus konqueror is like a thing that crashes hourly
<sdogi> mostly when i change the directory view from icons to list mode
<sdogi> then everything appears double and it crashes
<segfault> membreya: can i play a song?
* segfault runs
<segfault> XD
<KaiL> don't do that :p
<membreya> sdogi: take away the left hand tree
<segfault> membreya: how can i move to breezy?
<sdogi> but right now audacity crashed totally
<smouche> sdogi, konqueror having issues doesn't mean ubuntu is unstable.
<membreya> segfault: change your repo's from hoary to breezy
<membreya> and then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu>  how do u install an deb file?
<membreya> bear in mind, it has SOME problems
<membreya> ubuntu: sudo dpkg -i (deb file
<segfault> membreya: like?
<sdogi> smouche: it does, at least this time, because i was using kde 3.4 with slackware
<membreya> )
<sdogi> membreya: i'll try
<membreya> segfault: read above...
<membreya> oh
<membreya> problems
<membreya> lol
<membreya> sorry
<membreya> :P
<membreya> only problem I've had is torching my reiserfs partition (90gb) but rebuilding the tree fixed it and it was my own fault
<membreya> forcing packages that had been kept back to install
<sdogi> anything else is fine though, i have to do lot less then i did with slackware, and that is fine with me
* sdogi is not masohist
<smouche> membreya, I can't complete a dist-upgrade here, and I don't know what to fix:
<smouche> I get this--
<smouche> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<smouche> Replaced by files in installed package kplayer ...
<smouche> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<smouche> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<gdh> what does 'apt-get -f install' suggest ? 
<smouche> Errors were encountered while processing:
<smouche>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<smouche> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<segfault> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<segfault> easy :D
<smouche> sorry to flood -- can anyone help me fix that?
<segfault> smouche: 
<segfault> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<membreya> damn you segfault .. i knew the problem, was just going over my logs to find it :P
<smouche> thanks segfault
<smouche> lol membreya
* segfault is back.
<ManLord> is there a way to keep Kaffeine always on top?
<smouche> you need a bot to fetch stuff from your logs...
<ManLord> can't find it
<membreya> smouche: that would require me to find company for my one brain cell
* segfault thinking to upgrade to breezy
<segfault> i use ext3
<smouche> membreya, maybe you need to logrotate your brain cell.
<smouche> it's just too big.
<smouche> divide and multiply, I say.
<membreya> lol, well I am 25 :P
<smouche> ;-)
<membreya> segfault: as I said, it was MY fault.
<ManLord> TO ALL: Is there a way to keep Kaffeine always on top?
<membreya> ManLord: you could always configure window behaviour to always be on top of other apps :)
<smouche> well, segfault, that seems to have worked, thanks !
<membreya> right click on the title bar > advanced > keep above others
<segfault> smouche: np
<smouche> some apps, if they use more than one window, if I set one window to stay above others,
<smouche> the other window insists on staying above also.  Weird.
<segfault> Des:6 http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages [494kB] 
<segfault> lallala
<segfault> 21% [6 Packages 432435/2242kB 19%]                                11,5kB/s 2m37s
<segfault> slow!
<Kamping_Kaiser> check this
<Kamping_Kaiser> maotx writes "Several news outlets are reporting that Microsoft will officially roll out 64-bit versions of its Windows operating systems on Monday. As compared with existing 32-bit versions: 64-bit Windows will handle 16 terabytes of virtual memory, as compared to 4 GB for 32-bit Windows. System cache size jumps from 1 GB to 1 TB, and paging-file size increases from 16 TB to 512 TB."
<membreya> segfault: I cry if it's below 500kB/s
<Kamping_Kaiser> we have had 64 bit linux for how long ;)
<darkaudit> why would firestarter insist on blocking ports I'd already opened?
<segfault> membreya: !!
<segfault> what link do you have?
<membreya> segfault: i use mirrors :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<segfault> here in chile, we call "enlace" (in english, link) to the type of connection
<segfault> t1, t2, etc..
<membreya> oh.... :P
<membreya> cable
<segfault> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<membreya> max speed I get from my mirror is about 700 - 800
<membreya> I got annoyed the other day, took me over 10 mins to download an ISO
<segfault> !!
<segfault> max speed i get, is about emm 140-150
<membreya> that's my USUAL speed from the US ubuntu servers
<darkaudit> hmph... backports still down
<AceMan> yes, most frustrating   :(
<Dromedaris> My usb camera is not recognized
<Dromedaris> Same problem as in Mandrake
<whiteknight> membreya, hehe i get 7000 :)
<Dromedaris> It works in Windows (sic) :-)
<segfault> modprobe ov511
<membreya> 7000?
<segfault> 7000!! ???
<whiteknight> membreya, we were talking about connection speeds
<whiteknight> i hope
<membreya> whiteknight: yes, as in kB/s
<whiteknight> yup
<whiteknight> then i get 7000kB/s
<whiteknight> nice isn't it :)
<membreya> what are you, on the server network ?
* darkaudit is in WV, w/ Verizon DSL... avg about 320K
<whiteknight> no but a UK uni network
<membreya> impossible for DSL to get that speed
<membreya> aaah uni
<whiteknight> ain't DSL
<membreya> phat :)
<darkaudit> membreya: 3Mbps line...
<membreya> ahuh :D
<membreya> p h a t
<membreya> perfect for l33ching
<whiteknight> i don't know what the fastest could be
<whiteknight> thats what i get usually when i apt-get
<darkaudit> argh... firestarter is still blocking services I already opeden :(
<darkaudit> s/opened/opeden
* smouche curses firefox for making the search bar so freaking tiny
<segfault> xD
<segfault> lol
<membreya> smouche: learn your lesson, ff sux
<darkaudit> hmm... any suggestions on a replacement for firestarter? It's ignoring my settings...
<membreya> damnit, I'm going to declare a jihad on Kaffeine
<shogouki> how can we join ? :)
<membreya> lol
<membreya> apparently it's only unstable in kubuntu though :|
<theD3viL> matej@ubuntu:~/.aMule/Incoming$ dpkg -i cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb
<theD3viL> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege (- what can i do ??
<membreya> theD3viL: sudo dpkg -i cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb
<theD3viL> aha... k i will try
<membreya> cop that segfault ! :P
<segfault> ah?
<membreya> i answered b4 u
<membreya> :D
<theD3viL> hm
<segfault> ahahha
<segfault> lol
<segfault> XD
<membreya> %D
<theD3viL> where cedega now is ?
<membreya> theD3viL: whereis cedega
<shogouki> hehe
<theD3viL> tnx :)
<theD3viL> root@ubuntu:/home/matej/.aMule/Incoming # cedega
<theD3viL> Moving all local fonts to /root/.transgaming_global/Fonts and removing local Fonts directory
<theD3viL> Warning: Language 'en_SI' was not found, retrying without country name...
<theD3viL> For language 'en' several language ids were found:
<theD3viL> en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 1809; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09;
<theD3viL> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<theD3viL> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US
<theD3viL> usage: cedega [-use-pthreads <yes/no>]  [[-] -winver <version>]  [[-] -debugmsg <debug>]  [[-] -version]  [[-] -use-dos-cwd <dir>]  [[-] monitor-cdrom-eject]  <application> [application parameters] 
<theD3viL> wtf ?
<shogouki> theD3viL: use pastebin.com next time plz
<theD3viL> :)
<membreya> theD3viL: you're on your own now..try man cedega :P
<theD3viL> :)
<shogouki> it seems require an app name
<membreya> but essentially you have to tell it what app to load
<membreya> piss off shogouki my answer was longer :P
<shogouki> membreya: too useless words :)
<membreya> lol :P
<segfault> theD3viL: 
<theD3viL> yes ?
<segfault> why you dont use point2play?
<theD3viL> becouse aMule dont downloading it :(
<theD3viL> do you have it ?
<shogouki> it is about warez ?
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<membreya> http://www.transgaming.com/download.php
<membreya> go there theD3viL 
<membreya> oh wait
<membreya> pay
<membreya> :P
<theD3viL> :(
<membreya> theD3viL: point2play is all over amule
<membreya> join the razorback2 server (largest)
<membreya> non-pr0n server :P
<theD3viL> download it and send me, becouse my amule downloading NO!
<theD3viL> :'(
<theD3viL> i have open ports
<shogouki> how can an emule server be porn-free? 
<membreya> shogouki: I meant a non-pr0n based server (descriptions and server names)
<membreya> theD3viL: getting it now, got somewhere for me to upload it ?
<membreya> because I'm going to bed
<theD3viL> hmm
<theD3viL> dunno
<theD3viL> ftp?
<membreya> do you have an FTP ? 
<membreya> :P
<theD3viL> no :S
<theD3viL> you ?
<theD3viL> send me it on gmail ;)
<membreya> lol, technically I could establish one..but I would need to do it tomorrow nite
<membreya> I CBF right now
<gdh> you're discussing trading warez?
<membreya> gdh: no, software for evaluation purposes
<gdh> :) 'All for personal consumption, officer' :)
<membreya> lol
<ManLord> how to start Kate as root? i try sudo kate but it doesn't launch.. and i cant even launch it later
<ManLord> use gedit
<theD3viL> membreya, but can you send me it by xchat pls ?
<membreya> theD3viL: can you accept DCC? and remember, I'm going to sleep :P
<theD3viL> hm
<theD3viL> in xchat im not shure but i will try in konversation, k ?
<gdh> membreya: that'd mean it's your end that will need to accept incoming connections :)
<membreya> gdh: I haven't even tried
<gdh> DCC send tells the other side where to connect to to collect thefile
<membreya> question, does linux support uPnP? :|
<theD3viL> :)
<gdh> membreya: it can do, but thankfully it doesn't by default =)
<membreya> why not ? I loved uPnP in Windows
<gdh> uPnP is an abomination - imagine this -> spyware/virus gets in your windows box, and asks for ports to be opened so some remote service can come and 0wn your box.
<gdh> firewalls should not be able to be controlled via automated software in that way
<membreya> theD3viL: I could always serve the files on my apache server I suppose :P
<gdh> uPnP is a useful idea for a more modern X.10 for home automation / media centre anywhere, etc.
<gdh> but just don't touch the firewall =)
<theD3viL> :)
<membreya> gdh: true, but port forwarding is a pain in the bum..having to log into the router and change everything and all
<gdh> membreya: Yes, but you remain in control. 'Ease of use' has been responsible for many major design and security faults :)
<mikl> how do you start Qt designer?
<shogouki> designer
<mikl> shogouki: oh, thank you
<kanuha> How can I make the kmenu transparent? I made the taskbar transparent, but do not see an option for the menu. I thought I did this before but do not remember how..
<ManLord> PROBLEM: can't get translucency to work 
<ManLord> any help?
<ManLord> please
<membreya> so who here has established wu-ftpd?
<KaiL> kanuha: look&feel -> style -> effects :)
<kanuha> Kail: thanks, where is look&feel
<KaiL> kde controlcenter :)
<ManLord> control panel
<theD3viL> have anybody tried to install ut on his box ?
<kanuha> Kail: thanks, found it under Appearance & Themes - Style
<KaiL> ah, that's the englisch name ;)
<kanuha> Thanks
<darkaudit> theD3viL-: ut as in ut2004?
<rejser> anyone that knows if the kdelibs available now is ok?
<KaiL> what means "ok" for you?
<rejser> it was quite unstable a couple of days ago and many had trouble with crashing kde after they installed it
<rejser> me among them
<KaiL> there's an update in hoary-security, maybe that helps..
<rejser> oh, missed that
<rejser> :)
<spiral> are there already testing cds for kubuntu breezy ?
<whiskers> rejser, they seem to be working here
<whiskers> rejser, it is the more fundamental stuff like libc6 and glib that is broken
<whiskers> rejser, something about missing DSO system stuff
<whiskers> man where do those MS people come up with these prices that Access should be worth $200 instead of $100
<rejser> whiskers: ok
<whiskers> fuck them....i am just going to keep on working to try to get the database stuff for free someday
<whiskers> we already have a kernel...and some gui widgets...and some designer tools...so the database stuff should be possible in the future
<buz> i'd stay away from breezy
<whiskers> buz, what can breezy do?
<KaiL> for now only small updates
<whiskers> but the real problem is that MS says they are going to use CSS KUNGFU to take over the internet
<whiskers> they don't like all those people using firefox
<KaiL> anybody here, who has already tried kubuntu on an i915 laptop?
<spiral> KaiL: kind of...
<spiral> K
<spiral> KaiL: sonoma
<spiral> KaiL: is it the same kind of laptop for you ?
<xxenon> is it a known bug when you can't switch to administrator mode in kcontrol ?
<KaiL> I "only" try to verify some rather bad made article in german c't magazine
<spiral> xxenon: are you sudoer when you do so ?
<spiral> KaiL: about what ?
<KaiL> xxenon: the password it asks for, is your user pw
<membreya> so NOONE here has setup wu-ftpd?
<membreya> :|
<KaiL> spiral: Linux (they tested SuSE 9.2 and 9.3 and Fredora 3) on i915-based Laptops
<membreya> I believe I'm having problems in chrooting ls
<spiral> KaiL: and they had some problems ?
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> that article has a very very bad fazit
<spiral> KaiL: what kind of problems ? because I've got a lot of problems indeed...
<KaiL> ACPI S3, cardreader, PC-card, 56k-modem, TV-out, dualscreen...
<KaiL> which one do you have?
<xxenon> spiral - running kcontrol as a user
<xxenon> KaiL - yes I know, but after entering the password, it goes back to the kcontrol welcome screen
<spiral> xxenon: yes, but a normal user or a sudoer user ?
<xxenon> spiral - sudoer (the main user)
<spiral> xxenon: so it is quite strange... because it has been patched to use sudo instead of su
<KaiL> spiral: which one do you have?
<xxenon> spiral - now the behaviour changed, it's just displaying "Loading..." , it hangs there
<spiral> KaiL: problems ? ACPI S3, PC card
<KaiL> which laptop
<spiral> KaiL: didn't check the card reader neither the 56k nor the tv-out
<spiral> KaiL: medion md 95257 I think
<spiral> xxenon: quite strange... you still can use "sudo kcontrol", but that's strange
<whiskers> buz, what are the plans for breezy...is ubuntu going to fix this DSO problem
<whiskers> buz, and the PHP problem
<whiskers> buz, and the glom problem
<whiskers> buz, hmmm.....they will have their hands full
<KaiL> spiral: it doesn't come back from S3?
<spiral> KaiL: no :-///
<KaiL> do you have some LAN?
<KaiL> to find out, if anything gets back
<spiral> KaiL: sk98lin broken... I need to install a driver...
<spiral> never tried to ping when S3 blocked
<spiral> I could check
<KaiL> maybe only the vga doesn't get back
<KaiL> quite common
<spiral> KaiL: maybe... I'll check
<KaiL> oh, and disable any 3d accelerated vga driver!
<KaiL> all I tried don't get back
<spiral> KaiL: I need nvidia driver more than S3 in fact
<KaiL> nvidia one broke that on a Socket A desktop system I had here 3 days ago...
<spiral> :-/
<spiral> KaiL: without nvidia's driver, I can't use blender
<KaiL> idea: try to disable the driver to find out, if it is "the evil one" :)
<theD3viL-> who knows what is wrong:  Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?
<spiral> KaiL: I'll try
<KaiL> and I'll try S4 here :)
<snyff> hello
<pvh> I'm trying to build a RivaTV driver for my videocard, but the ./configure script doesn't recognize that I have the kernel headers installed. Has anyone else done this before?
* CellarDoor is back.
<whiskers> how come kde has the new usb-mount code and gnome doesn't have something similar
<whiskers> wow...today Apple says MS is stealing their ideas.....both those people are something else
<theD3viL-> who knows what is wrong:  Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?
<PenguinBoy> Afternoon guys!
<PenguinBoy> can I get soe help with GRUB?
<bleertep> |afk
<prototyp> evening
<PenguinBoy> hey
<PenguinBoy> how are you
<prototyp> fine, you?
<PenguinBoy> great
<PenguinBoy> can you give a newb some help with GRUB?
<prototyp> I'm having some kind of dependency problem when trying to install kdelibs-data
<prototyp> gheh :)
<gsuveg> re
<prototyp> guess I'm a newbie as well ;)
<prototyp> ola
<prototyp> but ohwell... we can try
<prototyp> what's your problem with grub?
<KaiL> prototyp: the overwrite-error?
<prototyp> KaiL: it refuses to overwrite some cliparts... hang on, I'll fetch the exact error
<prototyp> it's dutch though...
<prototyp> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van /cdrom//pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<prototyp>  poging tot overschrijven van `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', wat ook in pakket knetworkconf zit
<PenguinBoy> I installed Kubuntu on an XP partitioned drive earlier and when it installed the grub loaded I could not boot into anything.....I have reformatted my HDD and reinstalled Xp and now am reinstalling Kubuntu.....I am at the Install the GRUB Boot Loader on Hard Disk portion of the install and am a little frightened....I do not want to make any mistakes on it this time
<KaiL> cliparts? that's a folder ;)
<prototyp> that's right
<KaiL> oh, a little bit different this time..
<prototyp> it can't seem to update /usr/share/icons/default.kde
<prototyp> which is a symlink
<prototyp> weird part is
<KaiL> but the fix is the same: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /cdrom/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<prototyp> when I rename the symlink
<prototyp> it gives the same error
<prototyp> KaiL: ok I'll try that
<PenguinBoy> It ssys that the following other operating systems have been detected ib this computer:  Nicrosoft Windows XP Professional.......My only option is YES or NO so I am going to press Yes
<KaiL> because dpkg doesn't look, it the file is there, it only knows drom it's database, it SHOULD be there
<prototyp> KaiL: unable to find file
<KaiL> mount /cdrom
<KaiL> then it can find the file again
<PenguinBoy> YEAH...it worked this time....SCHWEET!
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, you mean you paid for that expensive kernel in XP Pro
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, I way MS can keep it
<PenguinBoy> come with the laptop
<KaiL> PenguinBoy: and you did the same things as first time?
<PenguinBoy> yes...odd isn;t it
<KaiL> indeed
<prototyp> KaiL: okay that worked :)
<PenguinBoy> here is the only difference........the first time I installed Kubuntu onto a 15 GB partition...this time I only installed it onto a 7 GB partition
<prototyp> KaiL: but when I do apt-get upgrade now, it tries to install kdelibs-data again... will that cause harm? :)
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, that is a mistake
<PenguinBoy> what
<KaiL> prototyp: duno, I *hope* not...:)
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, i would not waste any more time on that partition setup
<PenguinBoy> why
<prototyp> KaiL: well... only one way to find out :)
<KaiL> I wonder, why you get it that early
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, kubuntu is sitting at 13 gigs....and still there is a little more work to do
<KaiL> normally the error only comes with the update.....
<PenguinBoy> shoot
<PenguinBoy> i am gonna pull my hair out
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, you need to allocate about 20 i would say if you don't want any games or videos
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, go back and refdisk...before you waste any more time
<prototyp> KaiL: maybe because I added the extra repositories which are mentioned on ubuntuguide.org ?
<PenguinBoy> I would do a full isstall of Kubunti and forget Win XP....but I cannot get my wireless connection to work in Kubuntu
<prototyp> now I have kde 3.4
<KaiL> prototyp: afaik it's not possible to install knetworkconf before kdelibs-data...
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, well i saw some wifi stuff in kde...but i don't have the hardware to test it
<KaiL> whiskers: 20GB???
<whiskers> KaiL, well the absolute minimum here is 13 gigs and there is still some work to do
<prototyp> (b'sides do you guys also have the problem that the backports don't work?)
<KaiL> until 4 days ago I used a 15GB disk for my system AND my work AND my MP3s....
<KaiL> including eclipse
<prototyp> whiskers: that's bull
<prototyp> with all due respect :)
<KaiL> did you find an "install everything"-button in kubuntu, I missed?
<whiskers> KaiL, i am sitting at 13gigs for kubuntu and that is without any games or videos or anything
<PenguinBoy> i am booting into Linux and it has paused on Starting hotplug subsystem...any ideas anout what to do?
<prototyp> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<prototyp> /dev/hda2              5534448   3291960   1961352  63% /
<KaiL> whiskers: how that?!?
<whiskers> KaiL, and i don't have that large a /usr/src directory i don't think
<whiskers> KaiL, how could i find out how much build space i have used
<KaiL> 21GB here, including 14GB MP3...
<KaiL> +1 GB Eclipse
<whiskers> here i will give you the printout of df
<prototyp> -grin-
<whiskers> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<whiskers> /dev/hda1             37729628  13572388  22240688  38% /
<whiskers> tmpfs                   128404         0    128404   0% /dev/shm
<whiskers> none                      5120      2820      2300  56% /dev
<whiskers> there it is..
<whiskers> looks like 13gigs
<whiskers> already
<whiskers> and no movies, games or mp3s
<KaiL> how did you fill that?
<whiskers> KaiL, building a basic ubuntu system
<KaiL> wget -r *?
<whiskers> KaiL, how can i find out how much space in my build directory .../usr/src
<KaiL> du 
<whiskers> du what
<prototyp> or use mc
<PenguinBoy> great....the install continues!
<KaiL> du /usr/src
<KaiL> :)
<whiskers> KaiL, i did du /usr/src...and a list is going on forever
<whiskers> KaiL, how can i just get the stats
<KaiL> at the end you get the numbers
<whiskers> KaiL, well it may take hours
<prototyp> 52 here...
<prototyp> but 52 what?
<prototyp> 52 files?
<prototyp> 52 bytes?
<KaiL> 52 KiB
<whiskers> KaiL, ok i got to the end
<whiskers> 3804496 /usr/src
<whiskers> KaiL, so is that about 3gig in /usr/src....build files for ubuntu
<KaiL> ~4GB
<prototyp> so that's 3,8GB?
<PenguinBoy> yes
<whiskers> KaiL, so not too much....the rest of the 13gigs is strictly kubuntu
<PenguinBoy> i did not think it require so much
<whiskers> KaiL, and i still don't have the db stuff working so there is still some to go
<Boogieman> hello
<PenguinBoy> afternoon boogieman
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, yes i would allocate 20gigs...if you don 't want any movies, games, mp3s, etc
<Boogieman> for me evening
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, but at least it is less than 80gigs for gentoo
<prototyp> whiskers: how did you install kubuntu? CD? apt?
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, dsl connection
<KaiL> whiskers: 4GB sources out of which you need 0 byte is "not so much"?
<PenguinBoy> whiskers...it is a moot point now....unless I want to reformat.....reinstall Xp......repartition...and reinstall Kubuntu.....that is a lot of work
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, well i would before it is too late
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, or try to resize
<PenguinBoy> how then
<prototyp> PenguinBoy: If your demands are not too high, 7 gigs should be plenty
<prototyp> let me give you my df -h
<PenguinBoy> k
<whiskers> KaiL, i needed every byte of those 4gigs.
<whiskers> KaiL, and still there is a few to go
<prototyp> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<prototyp> /dev/hda2             5,3G  3,2G  1,9G  63% /
<prototyp> tmpfs                 126M     0  126M   0% /dev/shm
<prototyp> /dev/hdb3             2,4G  4,0K  2,4G   1% /home/uitwisselmap
<prototyp> /dev/hdb2             957M   33M  925M   4% /tmp
<prototyp> /dev/hdb1             2,8G  422M  2,4G  15% /var
<gdh> yeh, mine sits at 3G and there's a whole load of dross installed already. the base install was about 1.5G
<PenguinBoy> wonderful
<KaiL> ~3.7 - more common...
<prototyp> exactly
* prototyp is still wondering what whiskers has installed extra, besides the sources...
<PenguinBoy> I have Kubuntu on my desktop on an 80 GB HDD all of its own.....but my laptop only have 35 GB total
<whiskers> prototyp, well maybe i will try ls of my build directory
<prototyp> penguinboy: that's still 10 gigs more than my total diskspace :)
<whiskers> automake       glom3       lame                         pgaccess  soundfonts
<whiskers> cupid-0.0.2    gnolin      libgda2                      phex      transcode
<whiskers> epson          gtkdoc      libgdamm                     playmidi  vienna
<whiskers> f4l            gtranscode  libogg                       postgres  vorbistools
<whiskers> ffmpeg         hdparm      libvorbis                    pygda     w32cod
<whiskers> ffmpeg2theora  hk_classes  libxslt                      pygtk     xbase
<whiskers> firefox        hplayer     linux-headers-2.6.10-5       rekall    XML::Parser
<whiskers> freemat        imlib       linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386   rekall2
<PenguinBoy> i fell much better now
<whiskers> gimpshop       java        mysqladministrator           rpm
<whiskers> glom           kexi        nvidia-kernel-source.tar.gz  scons
<whiskers> glom2          knoda       nvu                          scummvm
<whiskers> ok this is my build directory so far
<prototyp> why build so much yourself?
<gdh> lucky ol' you
<PenguinBoy> lol
<gdh> whiskers: give up now and use gentoo
<prototyp> -grin-
<whiskers> gdh, i don't have a big enough hard disk for gentoo
<KaiL> now why you build all that manually?
<PenguinBoy> how hdd intensive is gentoo
<gdh> try Windows 95 then :)
<prototyp> lol
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, well i was up to 80gigs....before the HD crashed
<prototyp> still sad what happened to good old BeOS
<KaiL> PenguinBoy: with gentoo, you can fill every disk ;)
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, but i am just working on the basics in ubuntu as you can see from sl
<whiskers> ls
<whiskers> ls /usr/src
<prototyp> small, *nix based and blazing fast
<PenguinBoy> does Gentoo have something similar to apt-get?  or do you compile everythign from source?
<KaiL> source
<prototyp> gentoo is emerging everything, right?
<PenguinBoy> I really like apt-get
<KaiL> gentoo is a great system: you compile 1 year to save 1sec a week afterwards :)
<prototyp> KaiL: LOL
<PenguinBoy> install done......everything okay this time
<prototyp> do you guys also have the problem that the backports-repositories aren't working?
<KaiL> which backports?
<prototyp> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<prototyp> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<whiskers> KaiL, look at my ls /usr/src....and you will see i needed every byte of those 4 gigs
<whiskers> KaiL, and still there is more to go
<KaiL> whiskers: needed for what?
<prototyp> 'Internal server error' 
<whiskers> KaiL, for a basic desktop system
<prototyp> is what I get when I do apt-get update using those sources
<KaiL> a better ego, that you compiled everything on your own?
<whiskers> KaiL, no...if they would have been in synaptic...i would not have had to compile them
<whiskers> KaiL, but you search for ffmpeg2theora for example and you will see
<prototyp> I think that's what the backports were for...
<KaiL> whiskers: and why hdparm? it's in main
<whiskers> KaiL, the one in main is way out of date
<whiskers> KaiL, same with scummvm
<gsuveg> prototyp: me drop a http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<KaiL> oh, and you know 'universe'?
<PenguinBoy> Now if I could only get my wireless connection to work I would be in perfect Linux bliss
<prototyp> gsuveg: exactly
<Boogieman> i cant unrar any file. booth unrar and rar-2.80 are not doing it somehow
<gsuveg> ah
<prototyp> but it's still on ubuntuguide.org
<prototyp> so I wonder why
<KaiL> whiskers: so now you have hdparm 5.9 instead of 5.8?
<whiskers> Kail..yes 5.9...how did you know
<whiskers> KaiL, the one in main was too old to be useful
<KaiL> looked at /usr/share/doc/hdparm/copyright
<whiskers> KaiL, you can see my computer
<KaiL> next time you should try packages from breezy first - there's 6.1 :p
<whiskers> KaiL, well i did not know breezy was ready yet
<KaiL> /usr/share/doc/hdparm/copyright has the download-URL :)
<whiskers> KaiL, did they fix a few of the problems
<KaiL> but that seams to have changed recently
<Boogieman> where is a source for 5.9?
<KaiL> hdparm-6.1
<KaiL>         - fix BLKGETSIZE bug introduced in 6.0
<KaiL> hdparm-6.0
<KaiL>         - correct usage of BLKGETSIZE64 (returns bytes instead of sectors)
<KaiL>         - Added ATA Security switches (Benjamin Benz bbe[AT] heise[DOT] de)
<whiskers> Boogieman, i have it all here and will upload it to you for free if there is anything you want from my build directory
<PenguinBoy> whiskers can you fix my wireless connection???
<Boogieman> at the moment i only need a working unrar
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, i don't have the hardware to experiment with
<Boogieman> lol PenguinBoy 
<whiskers> PenguinBoy, but if there is anything you want from my system...just let me know
<PenguinBoy> nirvana
<gBoodh> feck
<gdh> Boogieman: tried the 'unrar' package from "multiverse" repository?
<AMIGrAve> is there a solution for the kdelibs-data bug (#10035) in order to get back all kubuntish look of kde and the user kde configuration ?
<gdh> it's the non-free 3.x which will deal with your RAR.
<KaiL> whiskers: you know about that security thing?
<gsuveg> http://my.opera.com/gsuveg/affiliate/ < please click this link
<PenguinBoy> thanks for the assistance guys,,,,you were great!
<whiskers> KaiL, also i have a little more to build let me give you an ls of unfinished stuff
<gdh> gsuveg: get bent :)
<Boogieman> gsuveg forget it
<PenguinBoy> adios amigos y amigas!
<Boogieman> multiverse?
<whiskers> 141-Compleet bank  synth.zip
<whiskers> 4494-wavetoy 4.zip
<whiskers> 4494-wavetoy.zip
<whiskers> admin.pdf
<whiskers> all-20050216.tar.bz2
<whiskers> Anatomic.P2P.Tracker.0.2.BETA.tar.gz
<Boogieman> i only have universe
<whiskers> Anvil of Dawn.zip
<whiskers> autoconf-2.59.tar.gz
<whiskers> automake-1.9.tar.gz
<whiskers> bakery-2.3.13.tar.gz
<whiskers> beagle-0.0.9.tar.gz
<whiskers> cupid-0.0.2.tar.gz
<whiskers> curl-7.13.2.tar.gz
<whiskers> dmocodecs.tar.bz2
<whiskers> essential-20050216.tar.bz2
<whiskers> F4L-BETA-0.2.tar.bz2
<prototyp> well... let's try the reboot... see if we still have a working system after that :P
<whiskers> fairnat-0.79.tar.gz
<whiskers> fairnat-1.79.tar.gz
<whiskers> ffmpeg-0.4.9-pre1.tar.gz
<whiskers> firefox-1.0.3.installer.tar.gz
<whiskers> fixscript
<whiskers> font-arial-iso-8859-1.tar.bz2
<whiskers> FOTAQ_Floppy.zip
<whiskers> fotaq.zip
<whiskers> frabs210.zip
<whiskers> gda2-postgres_1.2.1-2_i386.deb
<whiskers> glame-2.0.0-1.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm
<whiskers> glom-0.8.20.tar.gz
* KaiL found a flooder...
<whiskers> glom-0.8.21.tar.gz
<whiskers> glom-0.8.22.tar.gz
<whiskers> gtksql-0.4.2.tar.gz
<whiskers> gtranscode-v0.3.tar.gz
<whiskers> gtweakui-0.4.0-1.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm
<whiskers> hdparm-5.9.tar.gz
<whiskers> hdparm-6.0.tar.gz
<Boogieman> <AMIGrAve> is there a solution for the kdelibs-data bug (#10035) in order to get back all kubuntish look of kde and the user kde configuration ? < that i want to know too
<whiskers> hdparm-6.1.tar.gz
<whiskers> hk_classes-0.7.4-test1.tar.bz2
<whiskers> hk_classes-htmldocumentation-0.7.3-test2.tar.bz2
<whiskers> hxplay-1.0.3.tar.bz2
<whiskers> imlib-1.9.15.tar.gz
<whiskers> Industrial-1.0.tar.bz2
<Boogieman> yes whiskers you are great
<whiskers> iso-codes_0.46-1.diff.gz
<whiskers> iso-codes_0.46.orig.tar.gz
<whiskers> jeti0.6.4.tar.gz
<whiskers> kexi-0.1beta5.tar.bz2
<whiskers> kexi_0.1cvs20050408-1_i386.deb
<prototyp> Boogieman: hmm... I think I just faced that problem ;)
<whiskers> knoda-0.7.4-test1.tar.bz2
<gsuveg> ignore it ;)
<whiskers> lame-3.96.1.tar.gz
<AMIGrAve> Boogieman: yeps, I guess that like me you found a lot of posts about it but no real solution
<whiskers> lame-3.96.1.zip
<whiskers> lame-4.0a10.tar.bz2
<whiskers> libao-0.8.6.tar.gz
<whiskers> libgda2_1.2.1.orig.tar.gz
<whiskers> libgda2-dev_1.2.1-2_i386.deb
<whiskers> libming_0.2a.cvs20020110-1_i386.deb
<whiskers> libmp3lame-devel-3.96.1-EL-1.tar.bz2
<whiskers> libogg-1.1-1.src.rpm
<whiskers> libogg-1.1.tar.gz
<whiskers> libspeex1_1.1.6-2_i386.deb
<whiskers> libspeex-dev_1.1.6-2_i386.deb
<whiskers> libtwolame0_0.3.3-1_i386.deb
<whiskers> libtwolame0-dev_0.3.3-1_i386.deb
<whiskers> libvorbis-1.0.1-1.src.rpm
<whiskers> libvorbis-1.0.1.tar.gz
<whiskers> libvorbis-devel-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm
<whiskers> libxslt-cvs-snapshot.tar.gz
<prototyp> Is part of the bug that the entire kde panel 'dissapears' ?
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-3_files
<AMIGrAve> whiskers: do you know about the #flood channel ?
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-3.html
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-4a_files
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-4a.html
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-5_files
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-5.html
<prototyp> I've had to rebuild every section of it
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-6_files
<prototyp> manually
<Boogieman> me too
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-6.html
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-7_files
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-8_files
<whiskers> Linmodem-HOWTO-8.html
<whiskers> linux568.zip
<whiskers> menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<KaiL> Boogieman: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<whiskers> menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1.tar.gz
<whiskers> mjpeg2kdlls.tar.bz2
<whiskers> MonteCarlito_v1_05.xls
<KaiL> whiskers: SHUT UP
<whiskers> MPlayer-1.0pre6a.tar.bz2
<whiskers> mplayer-w32codec-1.0-1.src.rpm
<whiskers> mysql-administrator-1.0.20-linux.tar.gz
<whiskers> mysql-administrator-2.0.20-linux.tar.gz
<whiskers> norom-linmodem.t
<Boogieman> whiskers please stop i
<whiskers> KaiL,no..not trying to flood...just some additional stuff that needs to be done
<whiskers> KaiL, along with breezy fixing the DSO and PHP stuff
<whiskers> AMIGrAve, not trying to flood ..just pointing some of the shortcomings of ubuntu
<Boogieman> it
<whiskers> KaiL, ok..i will shut up
<AMIGrAve> whiskers: all people will ignore you nick if you continue
<buz> i solved that problem with a simple ignore
<buz> forever
<prototyp> well... I can add mc to that ;)
<prototyp> for the basic install, that is
<KaiL> not trying to flood << minister of information from Iraq? :)
<Boogieman> <KaiL> Boogieman: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb < that brings the kubuntu look back?
<prototyp> no it doesn't
<prototyp> it just fixes the dependency prob
<KaiL> Boogieman: I thought, you have the problem while installing the update :)
<prototyp> which is fine by me... I don't need the ubuntu-ish look, just a working system ;)
<Boogieman> yes but i brought everything back manually
<prototyp> anyway, thanks for your help guys
<prototyp> I'll try a reboot now and see if everything stays working ;)
<AMIGrAve> Boogieman: KaiL : the force overwrite will allow to install kdelibs-data but it won't bring back kubuntu look and behaviour. I tried to add a new user and log on with, I had a kde default desktop, not the kubuntu defaults
<KaiL> test dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<KaiL> test: sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"
<KaiL> ok
<KaiL> just created an user command for that
<gsuveg> i removed kdenetwork?, install kdelibs-data, and after reinstall kdenetwork
<KaiL> knetworkconf afair
<gsuveg> yes. that dont remember
<KaiL> also a way
<prototyp> brb
<Boogieman> i have kdelibs-data 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1
<prototyp> (I hope) ;)
<gsuveg> Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3
<gsuveg> hmm
<Boogieman> and where do i find multiverse sources for apt-get? is that the same as universe?
<AMIGrAve> KaiL: did you had the problem ?
<gdh> Boogieman: If it was the same as universe, it wouldn't be called multiverse :)
<gdh> Boogieman: duplicate the universe line in your sources.list
<gdh> Boogieman: and change universe to multiverse
<Boogieman> what?
<Boogieman> ahh
<Boogieman> ok
<KaiL> AMIGrAve: the dpkg-error or the gone away kubuntu-look?
<KaiL> everybody get's the first (bad...), duno about the second
<KaiL> I've set everything manually, as this once way a debian sarge
<prototyp> well... that seems to work :)
<AMIGrAve> KaiL: both. Well I had the dpkg-error and I forced the install. But now I can't get back kubuntu look and behaviour (with behaviour I mean that when I insert my usb storage, the icon won't come on the desktop anymore, the same for DVD's and my camera) and there are also other things that won't work anymore
<prototyp> running 2.6.11-1
<prototyp> :D
<KaiL> grr, here 2.6.11 freezes on login :(
<prototyp> the 686 or 386?
<Boogieman> <gdh> Boogieman: and change universe to multiverse < that will do the trick?
<KaiL> k7
<gdh> That's what I said =)
<prototyp> hmmm
<prototyp> I'll try kubuntu on my brand-new k7 tomorrow
<KaiL> login into X to be exact
<gdh> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<gdh> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<gdh> both work like a charm
<prototyp> have to get myself a decent disk imager first
<KaiL> it's a 32Bit-K8 here (also known as Sempron)
<prototyp> errr
<prototyp> then I have a... K9? :)
<gdh> arf :)
<prototyp> AMD64-3200
<KaiL> that's a 64Bit-K8
<whiskers> i don't know why everybody gets mad at me...i just try to be honest
<whiskers> and in my opinion...ubuntu needs more work
<KaiL> K9 will follow in late 2007 :)
<KaiL> whiskers: which kind of work?
<AMIGrAve> KaiL: gonna try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<KaiL> it's not the most important thing to have every app in the most recent version
<prototyp> whiskers: linux needs more work in general ;)
<whiskers> KaiL, well it would help to have all those packages plus a few more in synaptic already built....and also...to fix the DSO problem and the PHP problem
<KaiL> I'm only a bit unlucky with the "universe", as so around everybody needs to fight with sources.list
* prototyp sighs... thinking of good ol'  BeOS
<whiskers> KaiL, universe does not have this material
<KaiL> DSO? PHP?
<KaiL> does debian?
<whiskers> KaiL, i dont know what debian has....i go get the stuff myself
<whiskers> KaiL, but if anybody wants anything for free...let me know
<KaiL> currently I only hope, the last remaining hardware issues will go away until 5.10 comes out
<KaiL> imho that's a "bit" more important than uncommon apps :)
<prototyp> but... why is, for example, OOo not the latest version?
<prototyp> why 1.1.3 when 1.1.4 is already months around?
<buz> and why no *security* updates for thunderbird and firefox???
<KaiL> compiling OOo is something for somebody who has killed mother and father...
<buz> i thought there was a deb somewhere
<KaiL> buz: ask on #ubuntu-devel :)
<prototyp> KaiL: exactly... so why not ship it with ubuntu? :)
<buz> i built oo 1.1.1 once
<buz> took a long time but wasnt hard at all
<gdh> and was ultimately disappointing :)
<buz> of course, that could be related to the fact that it was on freebsd ;)
<Boogieman> <AMIGrAve> KaiL: gonna try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop < but that want to also reinstall all the thing i have deinstalled
<KaiL> Boogieman: only an idea:
<KaiL> insert kubuntu cd
<KaiL> mount /cdrom
<KaiL> dpkg -i /cdrom//pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_5.04-11_all.deb
<KaiL> ...I hope, the patch is correct :)
<Boogieman> uhoh
<KaiL> eh path
<Boogieman> ./cdrom//pool < two //?
<KaiL> apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-default-settings << does the same
<KaiL> ops, / is enough
<Boogieman> ok i try to reinstall it
<Boogieman> i have reinstalled it
<Boogieman> i do a reboot now
<KaiL> relogin should be enough
<Boogieman> ok
<Boogieman> i try
<Boogieman> re
<Boogieman> reinstalling the default settings did not do it
<KaiL> hmm :(
<Boogieman> and how can i get the preview funktion for videos back?
<Boogieman> so that it show the first frame of the video as a pic
<SpookyET> hi
<prototyp> ey
<SpookyET> What's up with the mem usage?  I got konqueror, kopete, konversation, and amaroK, and it is using 400 MiB of RAM.
<KaiL> Boogieman: in konqueror view -> preview
<KaiL> SpookyET: without buffers?
<Boogieman> KaiL i know where to find it
<SpookyET> buffers?
<KaiL>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<KaiL> Mem:           504        499          4          0         32        220
<KaiL> -/+ buffers/cache:        247        256
<KaiL> Swap:            0          0          0
<Boogieman> but on what do i need to click
<KaiL> ....499 MiB used, but only 257 for apps, the other half are buffers
<SpookyET> what's that?
<KaiL> output from free -m :)
<KaiL> Boogieman: any of them not checked?
<KaiL> then try that one :)
<SpookyET> what are buffers
<KaiL> caches of any kind
<Boogieman> i have checked pdf, text files, written stuff, pictures, html files
<Boogieman> but what do i need to check to get the video files
<KaiL> no idea, which one that is...
<Boogieman> i have checked all now
<Boogieman> no viedeo preview
<KaiL> akode-mpeg is installed?
<Boogieman> whoops
<Boogieman> no
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> but doesn't work here too - grrrr
<Boogieman> installed it and same here
<Boogieman> what is akode for?
<KaiL> one of these media libs
<Boogieman> can i uninstall it or is it needed by something?
<KaiL> afair by this function only
<Boogieman> akode and akode-mpeg deinstalled
<KaiL> I'd say, this kdelibs-data update isn't the best thing I've seen....
<KaiL> it worked with the old version?
<Boogieman> yes in the old version everything was fine
<Boogieman> kubuntu looked like kubuntu and the video files had a preview
<sdogi> the bloodbath http://nurme.yi.org/~sdogi/Intro.avi.torrent
<KaiL> bad :((
<Boogieman> and can someone tell me why xine freezes when i want to load a subtitle?
<whiskers> maybe if glom could make use of hd_classes like knoda does...it might have a chance to work
<whiskers> but still the DSO needs to be fixed for kexi
<whiskers> and PHP needs to be fixed for DBMaster
<whiskers> and the kernel needs to be fixed for linmodems
<Boogieman> what is better xine or mplayer? or is it just another holy war?
<sdogi> Boogieman: mplayer consumes less
<whiskers> Boogieman, one is gnome the other is kde
<sdogi> but if you have powerful pc then xine could be easier and flexible to use i guess
<Boogieman> i dont now if my 800mhz are powerful
<whiskers> Boogieman, is it a P3
<Boogieman> amd duron
<whiskers> Boogieman, not too familiar with that...but if it is similar to P3...it should be fast enough for video...but it is right at the cutoff
<whiskers> Boogieman, the 800M was really the cutoff point for a lot of apps
<KaiL> whiskers: "cutoff point"?
<Boogieman> can someone tell my why the mandrake guys are no using apt-get?
<Boogieman> it is much easyer
<smouche> I don't understand something: when I inserted dvd's before, an icon appeared on the desktop - now, no.  What's up with that?
<whiskers> KaiL, yes...everybody was experimenting with video apps and dvd burning and many games....and 800M seemed to be around the cutoff point where they did not work well
<KaiL> Duron 800 should be enough for Videos
<KaiL> here mplayer wins a little bit, as it has --framedrop
<KaiL> if you drop every 10th image,or so, nobody will see, but it doesn't get out of sync
<Boogieman> can i user the 586 or 686 version on my 800m?
<buz> 800m what
<Boogieman> amd duron
<KaiL> there's no k7 one?
<buz> 686 for sure
<buz> but there ought to be a k7 versio
<Boogieman> yes
<KaiL> lol..
<KaiL>   mplayer-k7: Depends: mplayer-k6 but it is not going to be installed
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/mplayer_1.0cvs_i386.deb
<KaiL> try that file
<KaiL> has runtime detection of cpu features
<KaiL> afair the "mplayer-k6" from debian doesn't even use 3DNow
<sdogi> that sucks
<sdogi> runtime detection cpu features
<KaiL> why?
<sdogi> mplayer is best compiled by yourself, then it is awsome
<sdogi> by that i mean it consumes so few cpu cycles
<KaiL> because it's 0,0000000000000001 slower, if there's one if() more?
<sdogi> i use it on very shitty pc's like pentium I
<gdh> Isn't the most important CPU-related part of 'mplayer' the libavcodec ? i.e. not part of mplayer ? :)
<KaiL> I bet not using the features at all is much worse
<Boogieman> ok you gave me the answer mplayer for itself is a holy war
<KaiL> ack
<gdh> haha
<KaiL> I had that package made for my K6-2/500, as there using 3DNow is a rather good idea
<whiskers> Boogieman, the entire GNU/Linux effort is a Holy War...and has been from the beginning
<whiskers> Boogieman, Linus did not want to pay MS one dime for a kernel...so he began to write one himself
<KaiL> sdogi: btw., why isn't xine much slower, as it always uses runtime detection?
<KaiL> as all the libs do...:)
<Boogieman> <KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/mplayer_1.0cvs_i386.deb < how do i install it?
<KaiL> dpkg -i <file>
<sdogi> KaiL: it is
<sdogi> KaiL: it is a lot slower
<KaiL> sdogi: because it has no framedrop option
<sdogi> well i can nicely run mplayer without framedrop on my laptop
<KaiL> if you disable that on mplayer, there's no relevant diff
<KaiL> and xine not?
<Boogieman> and what is with the dependencys?
<sdogi> but with xine, there are those post processing things and stuff like that i have to disable and it wouldn't still be good as mplayer
<KaiL> Boogieman: apt-get -f install
<sdogi> also mplayer starts instantly but xine takes a lot time, which is minor issue for me though
<Boogieman> KaiL help me
<KaiL> ?
<Boogieman> how do i install it?
<prototyp> try mc
<prototyp> apt-get install mc
<prototyp> run it
<KaiL> it's a bit dirty, but works: dpkg -i mplayer_1.0cvs_i386.deb; apt-get -f install
<prototyp> step into the package
<prototyp> goto the 'install' option
<prototyp> (file)
<prototyp> and press enter
<nydust> why do i get this error: i get an error when i do an dist-upgrade .. kde-libs its trying to overwrite som files, but it cant do it
<KaiL> nydust: sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"
<prototyp> KaiL: you've had that in your cache, didn't you? :p
<KaiL> prototyp: I made a user command
<KaiL> after typing that 10 times
<Choubaka> KaiL: those quotes are unnecessary.
<prototyp> a user command... wow
<Boogieman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? KaiL 
<nydust> thanks
<prototyp> Boogieman: type sudo in front of it
<KaiL> Choubaka: but they make that endless line a bit more readable
<Boogieman> i have done it with sudo
<KaiL> second sudo after the ;
<KaiL> so:
<KaiL> sudo dpkg -i mplayer_1.0cvs_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<KaiL> ..or really "" this time :)
<nydust> where is the mysq lib for apache2?
<KaiL> nydust: uhm?
<KaiL> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql not I guess....
<whiskers> nydust, the mysql module works with apache2...just the php does not
<whiskers> nydust, i have no idea what is wrong with PHP...it does not work on win98 either even with a different webserver
<whiskers> nydust, it was working on gentoo very well
<nydust> cause i am trying to install mamboserver but it says that mysql is unavaiabel, but mysql-server and client are installed
<nydust> whiskers, php is working here
<whiskers> nydust, how did you get it working
<nydust> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<whiskers> nydust, i got apt-get apache2-mfm-prefork-dev and libapache2-mod-php4 and php4-dev and php4-mysql and php4-pear
<whiskers> nydust, and uh...php does not work here
<whiskers> nydust, how did you get it working
<nydust> whiskers, just that
<whiskers> nydust, well the shit does not work here
<nydust> and i did an apt-get install php4
<nydust> try that
<whiskers> nydust, nor does it work on win98 with xiopen web server either
<nydust> do you have apache2-common
<whiskers> nydust, let me see
<whiskers> nydust, yes i have apache2common
<nydust> strange
<nydust> try to reinstall it
<whiskers> nydust, apache2 works and it handles mysql ok...but php doesn't work worth a damn
<whiskers> and i need it for testing DBMASTER
<nydust> whiskers, strange, cause here php work and not mysql
<whiskers> nydust, well there are still some problems with the kernel and ubuntu
<whiskers> nydust, maybe there is another free webserver we can try on ubuntu instead of apache
<whiskers> nydust, personally i think there is something wrong with php4...it seems to not be multithreaded or something
<whiskers> nydust, beats the hell out of me
<Boogieman> why is every mplayer packet broken?
<sdogi> don't care, compile it
<Boogieman> but will there be an update on the apt-get sources with working packets?
<Boogieman> someday?
<sdogi> the steps are -> get the source -> get essential codecs -> get fonts if you care about subtitles -> get skin or skins... unpack codecs to /usr/local/lib/codecs/ unpack fonts to /usr/local/share/mplayer/fonts unpack default skin to /usr/local/share/mplayer/Skin/default.. unpack mplayer source, write ./configure --enable-gui ..check what it tells you about what codecs are enabled and what not, if you care about something install it, if you don
<sdogi> and after that you are done
<sdogi> also i think that marillat mplayer thingy worked
<sdogi> but i like to compile it anyway
<segfault2k> mplayers works better if it's compiled
<sdogi> and the things i told you are basically full howto, you can read about that from mplayersourcedir/README possibly.. most of the stuff at least
<sdogi> it is too simple to compile it
<Boogieman> i have marillat in my sources file but it dosent appear in kynaptic
<whiskers> nydust, i am just going to go compile the whole thing from scratch and see if i can get it working
<whiskers> nydust, i think there is a serious problem with libc6
<whiskers> nydust, apparently there is a libc6.1 that makes use of some database stuff....but i only see the sourcecode for Intel64bit architecture and alpha architecture
<whiskers> nydust, this is a serious fuck-up by the free software community
<gdh> aye, someone's going to get fired over this one for sure :)
<whiskers> nydust, because not everybody can afford the very expensive Intel 64 chip...nor the very expensive alpha chip
<Boogieman> hm why does nothing with marillat in the name in kynaptic?
<smouche> lol gdh
<yannux> Hye eveyrbody
<amichai> can someone tell me how i can get the menu transparent? 
<randabis> amichai: you can use kde control center to do so
<yannux> I've got a little problem with konqueror
<yannux> background color are setup to be white
<yannux> but every time I open a new directory , it's blakc ;:s
<amichai> randabis: yeah i know, u just dont remember where. i managed to make my bar transparent
<randabis> hmm, I can't seem to find where you do that either
<randabis> but I know it can be done...my k menu is using transparency
<Boogieman> i like these black themes where everything uses transparency
* segfault2k upgrading to breezy
<segfault2k> how is the full codename?
<segfault2k> badgeR?
<yannux> bonne nuit tlm
<whiskers> the only thing i can think of is for glom to try to make use of hk_classes so all that other shit doesn't have to be rebuilt
<randabis> yeah; breezy badger
<segfault2k> :D
<randabis> It's not ready for any kind of real usage though from what I understand
<whiskers> randabis, well when they get an installable copy...i will be glad to make an extra partition to check it out
<whiskers> randabis, i still have 30gigs left
<rzei> are devs aware that there are problems upgrading to the latest stable kdelibs?
<rzei> pkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<Anlar> rzei: it is in the bugzilla
<randabis> yeah, there's a work around for that
<whiskers> randabis, the problem seems to be that libc6.1 requires libdb4.2-dev and this destroys nearly everything gnome is built on...since gnome seems to heavily depend on libdb3-dev
<rzei> randabis: do i need to remove knetworkconf?
<Anlar> rzei: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<rzei> Anlar: oh ofc, thanks
<whiskers> randabis, so it is one hell of a problem
<rzei> restarting session..
<whiskers> randabis, to see how serious it is...just do dpkg -i libdb4.2-dev but dont install
<Anlar> whiskers again just whining because he is a skilless piece of shit it seems :)
<randabis> heh
<whiskers> Anlar, really Anlar..i am not whining...i am stating facts...non-emotioanlly....you are the one with some kind of defect
<whiskers> Anlar, and your gutter language is indicative of your character
<whiskers> Anlar, i would not doubt if you were really some type of capitalist pig
<Anlar> lol
<darwinist> hi peeps, peace
#kubuntu 2005-05-06
<martijn> hello everyone
<martijn> someone listening?
<KaiL> maybe :)
<martijn> is this the place to tell about kubuntu bugs?
<closure> ooooooooooook
<closure> i apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday
<closure> now KDE is royally screwed with no K menu and gave me like 5 errors when it loaded
<closure> any ideas?
<KaiL> closure: sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"
<KaiL> :))
<closure> thank you
<closure> i was wondering about that
<KaiL> maybe sudo "apt-get -f install" after that
<Cowlike> closure: i fixed that by rm'ing ~/.kde dir and restarting my X session
<closure> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<closure> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--install):
<closure>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<closure> Errors were encountered while processing:
<closure>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<closure> that's what i got when i did that kail
<KaiL> hmm
<Cowlike> closure, you just updated kde 3.3 to 3.4?
<KaiL> try apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade again...
<closure> apparently
<closure> cowlike
<KaiL> it should get fresh kdelibs (if you don't already had this update..)
<closure> also
<closure> my Konsole
<KaiL> uhm, there was never any kde3.3 in kubuntu!?
<closure> now has a white background as opposed to the black w/ white text
<martijn> Hey KaiL, you seem to be the one that knows
<martijn> I just had problem in getting in administration mode from kconsole
<KaiL> martijn: sudo su
<Cowlike> if you can't get anything else to work, closure, just remove the .kde dir in your home dir and restart your X session. you're having the same conflict in kde config files that I experienced
<martijn> i finally had todo sudo from konsole
<martijn> but the button inside kconsole seems broken
<closure> Cowlike, how exactly do i restart my xsession?
<closure> just logout
<KaiL> martijn: you mean kcontrol?
<Cowlike> yes, logout
<martijn> yes
<KaiL> the controlcenter....
<KaiL> ah
<KaiL> and sudo works?
<martijn> yes
<KaiL> hmm
<martijn> hmm ...
<KaiL> that's strange
<KaiL> you are the second reporting this today..........
<martijn> it first seems to logging in
<KaiL> Riddell: ping?
<closure> Preconfiguring packages ...
<closure> (Reading database ... 83355 files and directories currently installed.)
<closure> Preparing to replace kdelibs-data 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (using .../kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb) ...
<closure> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<closure> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<martijn> and then it just doesnt
<closure>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<closure> Errors were encountered while processing:
<closure>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<closure> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<closure> that's what i got when i apt-get dist-upgrade
<closure> i got the same error yesterday
<closure> i shutdown last night and booted today and it's screwed
<KaiL> now the dpkg -i --force-overwrite.. should help
<closure> Cowlike, will rm'ing .kde fix it?
<KaiL> ah, filename broken..
<KaiL> closure: sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_43a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<KaiL> grrr
<closure> no such files
<closure> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_43a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--install):
<closure>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<closure> Errors were encountered while processing:
<closure>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_43a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<Riddell> KaiL: yo	
<KaiL> sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"
<KaiL> Riddell: kcontrol + sudo doesn't like each other today?
<closure> in quotations?
<KaiL> not required
<closure> nice
<Riddell> KaiL: Anlar kknown problem, and the biggest in kubuntu, actually I think it's from upstream
<Riddell> reinstalling is the only way I've found
<closure> seemed to work that time
<KaiL> Riddell: and is there anything against the kdelibs problems?
<martijn> Oh KaiL: the same problem from accessing the services from konqueror
<martijn> (though i guiess its the same problem..)
<Riddell> clashing with knetworkconf?
<martijn> yep
<KaiL> first this overwrite, and then it seams to break kubuntu-default-settings
<KaiL> yes
<Riddell> what does it do with kubuntu-default-settings?
<Riddell> this internet access is terrible
<KaiL> the default settings are just ignored as it looks
<Riddell> do you have /etc/kderc
<KaiL> interesting...
<KaiL> that file isn't there here?!
<KaiL> but dpkg says it's in kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> that's another issue I have no clue about
<KaiL> same for you? ;)
<Riddell> remove --purge kubuntu-default-settings  then install again
<KaiL> how to purge without killing kdm? ;))
<KaiL> ..which will kill X...
<KaiL> extracted the file over mc, let's see, if that also solves the other one here...
<KaiL> hmm, k, that's fixed too...
<KaiL> Riddell: so no solution for the kcontrol+sudo?
<KaiL> hmm, but why /etc/kderc runs away...
<Riddell> I havn't properly investigated either I'm afraid
<Riddell> you can reinstall kcontrol and it might work
<KaiL> martijn: could you try?
<KaiL> here it works (also strange, why it doesn't break for everybody)
<martijn> i can try i guess
<KaiL> apt-get install --reinstall kcontrol
<closure> ok
<closure> new problem
<closure> i can't get any KDE apps online now
<KaiL> closure: hmm...
<closure> i'm in BitchX in a konsole window
<closure> but i can't get xchat online
<martijn> it seems to be willinh my install cd!!
<closure> according to KControl Center my network is cool
<KaiL> what's that now?
<KaiL> martijn: yes
<closure> and i can access my other box's files
<KaiL> closure: sudo "apt-get -f install"
<KaiL> ...if there's something not clean installed....
<martijn> reinstalling
<martijn> reinstalling works!
<martijn> i mean
<closure> this is just getting mor interesting
<closure> martijn i'm aware reinstalling works
<martijn> it does work after reinstalling
<KaiL> martijn: wonderful!
<closure> i would like to fix it as opposed to reinstalling and getting all my damn apps again
<closure> k
<closure> let me logout and try again
<KaiL> Riddell: maybe something of the kdelibs has some very destructive postrm scripts?
<KaiL> or prerm
<martijn> but the package does not seem online as i activated the other sources on source.list
<KaiL> the cdrom is on top of the file, so it get's used
<martijn> ok
<KaiL> if you comment that out, it isn't used any more
<martijn> ok
<KaiL> ...should be done, if you install for other people and don't let the cdrom there
<martijn> oh just another minor point
<martijn> i just installed firefox
<martijn> default website is in ubuntu-artwork
<martijn> which is not required for firefox installation
<closure> woo
<KaiL> closure: all working again?
<closure> now i just get to reconfigure KDE
<closure> yep
<closure> i reset my config files so i have to reconfig now
<KaiL> I think, the half-installed kdelibs doesn't work
<closure> what do you mean?
<closure> it's running now
<KaiL> yes
<closure> or did that dpkg command reset it to the old one?
<KaiL> you said, yesterday you ignored the error
<closure> well yeah
<closure> somebody said it would be fixed in a couple days
<closure> and nobody told me that dpkg command to fix it
<KaiL> so the new kdelibs didn't get configured -> and didn't work
<KaiL> I don't want to know, how "average users" will react on this
<closure> ahh ok
<KaiL> I guess with removing kubuntu :(
<closure> well that's what i like about linux
<closure> i'm still learning a lot
<closure> but you can fix shit in linux
<closure> you don't have to remove everything
<KaiL> yes, indeed
<closure> that alone is crunk ta deaf shawdy lo
<closure> l
<closure> but i agree that does need to be fixed
<KaiL> for Windows problems even MS supports first recommends reinstall :)
<martijn> ok thanks and by folks!
<KaiL> this kdelibs update fixes 1 bug - and creats many, TO MANY new
<closure> KaiL, lol i always loved it when i would call my box's manufacturer asking how to fix anything and they would say "have you tried reinstalling"
<KaiL> hehe
<closure> even reinstalling in linux
<closure> KDE is still seperate from console
<KaiL> btw. I didn't have anybody here, who had a "please reinstall" problem :)
<closure> so you can maintain your files and such
<closure> now i wonder where baghira went
<KaiL> normally 1-line-fixes here
<closure> i'm guessing that it went away when i deleted .kde huh?
<KaiL> install kwin-baghira :)
<closure> kwin-baghira?
<closure> what's that?
<closure> ahh same thing i guess
<KaiL> kwin theme "baghira" :)
<closure> ahh ok
<closure> i am reinstalling it according to synaptic it was still instaled
<closure> err installed
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<KaiL> closure: and not listed...?
<sdogi> watch this great animations and laugh at misfortune that falls on bill gates 
<sdogi> http://nurme.yi.org/~sdogi/Intro.avi.torrent
<smouche> hey kkathman, how you been?
<kkathman> smouche:  Howdy!! How are you ??
<smouche> pretty good.  get to sleep in a little tomorrow; that's cheered me up a lot!
<kkathman> smouche: thats a good thing!
<closure> KaiL, it's listed
<KaiL> ok
<closure> just listed as installed
<closure> oh you mean in kcontrol
<closure> no it wasn't in there
<KaiL> and now it is..?!?
<closure> not sure
* KaiL starts to dislike this update more and more.....
<closure> let me get there
<closure> yep
<closure> now it is
<KaiL> ok
<closure> kinda weird
<closure> lol
<KaiL> closure: I bet the kdelibs update deleted something here ;)
<closure> what does that update fix anyways?
<KaiL> a security hole
<closure> i'll bet i never even encountered the damn thing
<closure> well that's certainly no fun
<KaiL> can you use sudo in kcontrol?
<closure> i wonder how many people hacked my planet
<closure> IN kcontrol?
<closure> what do you mean
<KaiL> maybe to set network devices...
<KaiL> the "admin mode"
<closure> let me see
<smouche> KaiL -- the admin mode were giving me problems, so I had to "sudo kcontrol" to start it, and that worked better
<KaiL> smouche: apt-get install --reinstall kcontrol
<smouche> KaiL -- why, is there some bug fix I don't know about?
<closure> hrm
<closure> no
<closure> this is not cool
<KaiL> closure: as I said...:)
<closure> k
<KaiL> smouche: you installed the kdelibs update? :)
<smouche> yes
<closure> reinstall kcontrol?
<KaiL> that seams to be "a bit" broken
<KaiL> closure:  apt-get install --reinstall kcontrol
<closure> cool
<KaiL> oh, and you both miss /etc/kderc, I guess - there it is: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kderc
<closure> ?
<KaiL> that's the kubuntu-look&feel in KDE
<smouche> cool, KaiL - thanks.
<sdogi> and then you can watch trailer about deadly penguin
<sdogi> http://nurme.yi.org/~sdogi/Intro.avi.torrent
<sdogi> ok enough
<sdogi> goodnight
<closure> ok now to figure out how i did those panels again lol
<closure> crap
<closure> i deleted my taskbar how do i get it back
<KaiL> ok, enough: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<KaiL> a script, which should repair all the damage
<KaiL> if somebody has something more, tell me.
<closure> should i run that KaiL ?
<closure> or am i cool?
<KaiL> not required
<closure> k
<closure> can you tell me how to get my taskbar back?
<KaiL> that script does all that, you just did
<KaiL> the panel is there?
<closure> i deleted it
<closure> i clicked "remove taskbar"
<closure> i was trying to seperate it and put it on the bottom
<KaiL> but the panel itself is still there?
<KaiL> so rightclick on it...
<closure> yeah
<closure> just not the taskbar
<closure> ahhh sweet!
<closure> thanks man
<KaiL> ;)
<closure> damn this is annoying
<closure> it's like initial set up
<closure> only all over again
<smouche> lol, I've been through that about 8 times with kubuntu, closure!
<smouche> (mainly back in unstable hoary days though)
<closure> this is the first time
<closure> i've been running it for i'd say 2 months maybe 3
<closure> hopefuly it will be the last
<closure> i'm saving my config after i set this shit up though
<closure> that's for sure
<smouche> good plan.  I never do that.  need to start.
<closure> probleem is right now
<closure> i can't remember all the stuff i had set lol
<closure> or how i had it set
<closure> i'm trying colors right now
<closure> i can't figure out which one i liked
<incubii> whos good with fluxbox
<closure> not i
<closure> >8-)
<incubii> hmm i know how to configure windows to maximize 24px from the bottom in BBlean for windows but it doesnt work for fluxbox
<incubii> its annoying
<closure> yep i have no idea what you are talking about >8-)
<incubii> thats alright i talk to myself anyway
<closure> gooood goood
<spreda> konq and t'bird won't go on internet via server, but ping works and other box is on internet via server. gateway is in /etc/network/interfaces. clues, anyone?
<closure> hrm
<closure> anybody know how to make my icons 3D?
<closure> or could someone tell me how i'm sure someone knows how
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:closure] : http://www.kubuntu.de/party/ http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComments | rumours are, error messages can help debugging :) | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<bzbb> I have a broken kdelins-data
<bzbb> kdelibs
<alyks> I'm trying to use apt-get to install ogle, but it doesn't seem to work
<alyks> I type this:
<Riddell> bzbb: you can be the first to try the script in the /topic 
<alyks> apt-get source ogle
<alyks> but it only says it can't find the source package
<Riddell> alyks: sudo apt-get install ogle
<Riddell> source will download the source into the current directory
<bzbb> ooh, thanks
<alyks> I did do the sudo
<alyks> and if I do apt-get install ogle it says it can't find the package also
<tjs> gday, I just apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop on my hoary installation, and there are a few issues. stuff like kmail and korganiser have totally empty configure dialog windows for instance
<tjs> and my menus seem to have no kde apps in them at all
<Riddell> alyks: it's in universe
<tjs> anyone else seen this sort of thing?
<alyks> ?
<tjs> kopete also seems to have no functional configure dialog, but konversation does
<tjs> what could I be missing?
<alyks> what do you mean "universe"?
<bzbb> the script worked
<flames> hi, how can i make a screenshot from my screen in kde? like printscreen under windows
<alyks> go into the menu
<alyks> under the graphics one
<alyks> and click on ksnapshot
<flames> thx!!
<alyks> I can't get ogle to install with apt-get
<Riddell> oh, he's gone
<Riddell> I can't find the universe wiki page
<closure> bzbb look at the topic
<closure> get that script
<kkathman> evening again, all :)
<closure> evening
<bzbb> closure, I did and it worked
<closure> coolio
<closure> thank KaiL i think he wrote it
<Riddell> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUKDE  everyone sign up!
<kkathman> Has anyone installed wine, and been able to get the Microsoft Installer to work...I have a couple of CD's that require the Microsoft Installer to install their product.
<jsubl2> Riddell: what is it
<jsubl2> Riddell: nm.. site finally came up that explains it
<jsubl2> the wiki is a little slow
<moist> damm I've lost all sound agian 
<Riddell> jsubl2: try accessing it form australia :(
<jsubl2> ok.  Riddell so, you need to be a developer to be on a motu team
<Riddell> jsubl2: you need to make packages, then you become MOTU when you are wise
<Riddell> it's pretty easy to become a MOTU
<Riddell> do sign yourself up if you want to help
<jsubl2> Riddell: ok.. i see
<andrewski> does anyone here use kaudiocreator?
<spreda> konq and t'bird won't go on internet via server, but ping works and this box is on via server. gateway is in /etc/network/interfaces. old lappy will work on samw cat.5 cable, so its' in the box somewhere! clues, anyone? please?
<spreda> samw/same^
<infornography> I am having trouble doing an 'apt-get upgrade,' the package 'kdelibs-data' returns an error. Anybody else had this problem and know how to get it to work?
<infornography> The error says something about 'trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf'
<spreda> see last part of topic, inforngraphy
<infornography> Right, I'm an idiot. Sorry about that
<infornography> And thanks
<spreda> np
<andrewski> does anyone else think filelight rocks?
<closure> andrewski, what's Filelight?
<spreda> cd /
<andrewski> closure: check it out in apt; it shows your file sizes in a pie chart.
<closure> hrm
<andrewski> closure: particularly useful for me in my rather large music collection.
<closure> might help if i had my collection on this box
<closure> this is just my little toy laptop i keep in my den for television computing
<closure> really movies and such
<closure> cause i'm that addicted
<closure> lol
<closure> gotta have my net man! can't live without it!
<closure> oooooooooooook
<closure> does anyone have problems with KDE just completely shutting down and then the xserver restarts?
<closure> just at random?
<Riddell> closure: not heard of any such thing
<closure> well
<closure> i can't figure it out
<closure> no idea what i do when it occurs
<andrewski> closure: did you look at X's log?
<closure> nope
<closure> didn't know they existed lol
<andrewski> closure: might be helpful. :P
<closure> where do i  find uch a thing?
<andrewski> closure: and do you use compositing?
<closure> such a thing
<closure> composting?
<closure> what's that?
<andrewski> closure: /var/log/X/ or something like that.
<andrewski> closure: kwin's transparency/shadows and the like.
<andrewski> closure: if you don't know, you probably don't. :P
<andrewski> but i'm off to bed....
<closure> some shit has shadows and stuff but i don't think so
<closure> i was trying to find where to turn off all that fancy shit earlier
<closure> i don't like fading menus and scrolling and all that non sense
<closure> damni
<closure> t
<closure> i hate it when that happens
<closure> Riddell, do you know which one of these logs would be the one to look at?
<closure> xorg or xfree?
<Riddell> closure: xorg if you're using hoary
<closure> sealab is retiring!?!?
<closure> that's a kubuntu question btw
<Riddell> who?  what?
<jago> hello, does anyone  know where to find what pakages are avalable for apt-get
<closure> jago synaptic shows you a list
<closure> it's the easiest way
<jago> thank you
<Riddell> jago: kynaptic
<jago> can i add the testing libraries on debian to my soucr list or will it corupt my system?
<closure> hrm
<closure> jago i wouldn't add the debian repositories
<jago> what a bout univers and multiverse
<closure> it might work but k/ubuntu is just built off debian i'm not sure how close they are related
<closure> someone mentioned "breezy" being the dev repository for k/ubuntu
<jago> where is it
<jago> what is it
<closure> you change where it says "hoary" to "breezy"
<jago> oh thanks, sorry i am new to this....
<closure> no biggie i'm learning as well
<jago> does any one know how to enable multiverse and universe in apt?
<closure> jago
<closure> i *THINK* if you do it in synaptic it will be the same in apt
<jago> hoe do i do it in synaptic
<jago> sorry how not hoe
<closure> let me see
<closure> ?
<closure> oh
<closure> i thought you were calling me a hoe i was like "wtf? i'm helping you out biatch!"
<closure> lol
<jago> sorry  lol
<closure> ok
<closure> goto settings -> repositories
<closure> it's in there somewhere
<closure> there's different ones on mine
<closure> i believe you check them to enable them
<jago> i don't see a settings
<closure> are you using Synaptic or Kynaptic?
<jago> i see filters
<jago> knaptik sorry i don't have synaptic
<closure> oh
<closure> i don't like kynaptic it has no features
<jago> shuold i get synaptic
<closure> do apt-get install synaptic
<closure> i like it better personaly
<jago> ok
<jago> thanks
<closure> it might require libgnome or whatever
<closure> but that's a useful package to have
<jago> thank you
<jago> thaks again for all the help but i need to get up and go to work in like 3 hours so i will see ya.
<jago> bye
<zabu> arg firefox keeps crashing on kubuntu
<zabu> even after I wiped it completely + all bookmarks or any trace of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<closure> zabu, what's it doing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats a problem
<zabu> just goes 'blip' and disappears
<closure> yeah i think that's some kind of memory saver
<closure> cause it rapes my ram
<closure> and i think when it gets low it closes the last app open
<closure> i've had the whole of KDE crash as well
<infornography> What is the command to run the script to fix the kdelibs bug?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ./
<Kamping_Kaiser> ./kdelibs-debug.sh
<Kamping_Kaiser> make it executable first
<infornography> Oh, I forgot to make it executable
<ArdieM> hi all
<ArdieM> ive got a problem and need help
<ArdieM> i want to download kubuntu install cd for amd64
<ArdieM> but my is browser always crashing when i try to open the mirror site...
<ArdieM> could someone gimme a fast downloadlink for "kubuntu install cd amd64" please ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what browser
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure i can, ill just get it
<ArdieM> evry browser ^^firefox konqueror ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you running?
<ArdieM> mepis
<Kamping_Kaiser> i hate that ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> where are you? ie what country should i get a mirror for?
<ArdieM> mom ill give youn link
<ArdieM> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/ <-- now my browser is crshing when i try to click on "amd64 @ install cd"
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso
<Kamping_Kaiser> you might need to try wget.
<ArdieM> thank you very very very MUCH
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> any time
<ArdieM> lol kget is crashing... funkin mepis ... well then i have to boot windows ... thanks anyway bye..!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ardeim
<ArdieM> yes ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in a konsole try running wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso
<Kamping_Kaiser> just to try and keep you in linux ;)
<ArdieM> lol kget started working...
<ArdieM> ^^ im scared of my os Oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) wget is the backend
<Kamping_Kaiser> its great
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol @ scareness
<Kamping_Kaiser> phear it. it uses KDE ;)
<ArdieM> hehe do you use kubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i do lots of helping here
<ArdieM> thats nice
<ArdieM> i tried ti install gentoo but then i realized that its much work... and im to lazy for things like gentoo ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) theres enough ppl helping in #ubuntu, htey dont need help there. but this channels full of squatters who never talk... when im here anyway
<ArdieM> hahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) i havent tried gentoo. burned the cds but never got roud to install
<trans_err> ntpdate won't sync with any ntp servers "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<amichai> anyone know why printer is only printing the colors but not black in kde, new black ink
<spiral> hi
<spreda> how do I make eth1 activate on bootup?
<verden01> Hi
<jnoon> anyone seen this error? /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6a7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<Kamping_Kaiser> jnoon, last bit of channel topic ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<jnoon> lol thanks
<jnoon> whats iirc mean? always see it never know
<Kamping_Kaiser> If I Remember Correctly :)
<jnoon> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw. hi spiral and verden01 :)
<spiral> Kamping_Kaiser: hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> spreda iirc in the controll pannel
<jnoon> always wondered this... say you are running a program that and while its running.. you apt-get something which ends up upgrading the program you are currently running... ive never seen an error, but does it stop anything from happening that is supposed to since its currently running?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it happens when you restart the app
<jnoon> interesting how it doesnt break anything
<jnoon> i guess i still have a windows mindset on a few things
<Kamping_Kaiser> same. but its dissapearing ;)
<spreda> how do I get eth1 to activate on startup?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try looking in the controll pannel. but nfi here
<spreda> thanks anyway.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :| and nested x isnt working, so i cant look for you
<verden01> Hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<verden01> hey
<verden01> hey Kamping_Kaiser how good is ADSL2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. looks good. havent used it ;)
<verden01> oh i thought you was using it with internode
<Kamping_Kaiser> not yet ;) wish i was
<Kamping_Kaiser> exchange isnt enabled, and i dont have controll of the phone line
<verden01> k :-)
<Riddell> spreda: network configuration in kcontrol should be able to do it
<yannux> y'as pas une commande qui permet de connaitre l'encodage d'un fichier ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.?
<Kamping_Kaiser> english here
<yannux> is there a command to know file encoding ?
<yannux> utf8 iso....
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know it, but i think there is one
<yannux> oki :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) sorry
<yannux> thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<GameCat> morning all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<incubii> howdy
<incubii> dont think im gonna get my pc back for a long time, just bought my GF roller coaster tycoon 2 triple pack
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> never see you again
<incubii> nah im on the mac
<incubii> but i do all my work on the pc
<incubii> guess ill have to adapt to PPC better
<incubii> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) theres a use for your win2k install
<incubii> well thats the thing
<incubii> after the install it worked
<incubii> but afffter reboot it stopped working
<incubii> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O after how many hours install
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<GameCat> can anyone help me with a qt error while trying to compile kde apps?
<incubii> 3 hours
<incubii> i hope they build KQEMU for ppc
<incubii> it really needs it
<GameCat> okay, a different question: can anyone successfully compile kde apps on kubuntu? :)
<incubii> ill let you know after 2 weeks of downloadin dev sources
<GameCat> hehe
<GameCat> I'll wait patiently :)
<incubii> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<GameCat> I keep getting an qt not found error, even though I have all the req libs etc installed - can't compile a thing :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the qt error?
<incubii> QT ERROR: Not Windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL
<GameCat> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<GameCat> configure barfs with that
<incubii> anyone know if Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind runs under wine ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gamecat. your qt is out of date?
<spreda> Riddell, yes, but sudo won't work on it. it takes the pword,draws a red box, then tells me again that it needs admin priv, or just greys out again.   grrrrr
<GameCat> $ dpkg -l|grep qt
<GameCat> ii  dbus-qt-1      0.23.4-0ubuntu simple interprocess messaging system (Qt-bas
<GameCat> ii  libqt3-headers 3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 header files
<GameCat> ii  libqt3-mt-dev  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt development files (Threaded)
<GameCat> ii  libqt3c102     3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library, Version 3
<GameCat> ii  libqt3c102-mt  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), V
<GameCat> ii  pinentry-qt    0.7.1-5        Qt-based PIN or pass-phrase entry dialog for
<GameCat> ii  qt3-designer   3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 Designer
<GameCat> ii  qt3-dev-tools  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 development tools
<Kamping_Kaiser> its qt ;) dont use kde
<GameCat> not the most helpful advice I've had so far :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> its all i can offer
<incubii> i have to use fluxbox when playin DVDs or KDE goes mental
<GameCat> Kamping_Kaiser: 'sokay, I was just jesting - I'm getting a bit frustrated by this problem - I want to move permanently from fedora to kubuntu, but if I can't compile on it, the deal is off :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you must have qt?
<verden01> anyone installed vmware on kubuntu?
<GameCat> well yeah, it's the kde gui library :)
<GameCat> verden01: not me, sorry
<verden01> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> verden01 no, iirc it was a rpm, and at the time i didnt know about alien
<incubii> i use qemu
<incubii> since im on kubuntu ppc
<verden01> alien   is that a rpm tp deb program?
<verden01> to
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<GameCat> yeah
<verden01> cool i'll try it
<Kamping_Kaiser> or you can install it 
<verden01> well i'm looking at synaptic now
<Kamping_Kaiser> alien is installed by default
<verden01> :-) i just found that out
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<verden01> so do i open the rpm with alien?
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc. alien -i vmware.rpm
<verden01> thanx
<incubii> buh why do people get offended when you tell them you cant help them because you are too busy with your own stuff :|
* incubii stabs stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> :s
<incubii> where am i going to find time to help co-code a game if i dont even have the time to code my own
<incubii> :|
<GameCat> co-code? what is this game?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<incubii> co-develop ?
<incubii> assist in the process of coding?
<incubii> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<incubii> he said it was called "hackers and crackers"
<incubii> didnt sound too fun
<GameCat> ah right
<GameCat> uplink ripoff maybe
<Kamping_Kaiser> or a lifegeek rip
<incubii> boo
<incubii> im after coding my own top down stargate or avp clone
<incubii> though i doubt ill ever get more then the stub code going
<incubii> :D
<GameCat> if you build it they will come
<incubii> yeah i took a weird way at coding my engine
<incubii> need to start from scratch
<GameCat> I can't code at all - I just want to be able to compile daamt :)
<GameCat> er dammit :)
<GameCat> I want to be able to type too :)
<incubii> lol
<_martijn> can someone help me?
<GameCat> what with?
<_martijn> got a problem using network setting in the kcontrole center
<GameCat> ah yeah, try sudo kcontrol in a shell...
<_martijn> no thats ok
<_martijn> that we solved yesterday
<GameCat> hehe
<GameCat> okay...
<_martijn> when i configure my card
<incubii> never had a problem with kcontrol
<_martijn> it seems to work
<_martijn> but when i stard the device
<_martijn> it says ok and then it fails
<_martijn> seem config using ifconfig works perfectlly
<_martijn> same config i mean
<GameCat> what is the failure message?
<_martijn> no failure message
<_martijn> it just disables the device again
<GameCat> ah right
<GameCat> and you don't want this device to be started at bot?
<GameCat> boot, sorry
<_martijn> yes i do
<_martijn> you think it will work when rebooting?
<spreda> so do i
<GameCat> tried editing /etc/networking/interfaces by hand?
<_martijn> nope...
<_martijn> can have a look
<spreda> yep
<_martijn> it did configure /etc/networking/interfaces
<GameCat> see what it says for that interface, make sure there is a "auto eth0" line for the device
<GameCat> or eth-whatever, obviously
<_martijn> its there
<_martijn> so i suspect nothing important then
<GameCat> what else is there for the card?
<spreda> GameCat, the Q is how to make it start on reboot?
<_martijn> iface eth0 inet static
<_martijn> address 192.168.0.1
<_martijn> netmask 255.255.255.0
<GameCat> yeah, and you can conterol that through that file
<_martijn> ok
<GameCat> no gateway specified - what kind of network is it?
<_martijn> local
<_martijn> i'm the server 
<GameCat> okay, does it have to connect out to the net?
<_martijn> i got an other device for that
<GameCat> okay
<_martijn> adsl on my eth1
<_martijn> ok
<_martijn> i suspect nothing very imortant then
<GameCat> no
<_martijn> thanks a lot
<_martijn> oh maybe a last small question
<GameCat> iface eth0 inet static
<GameCat> address 192.168.0.3
<GameCat> netmask 255.255.255.0
<GameCat> gateway 192.168.0.1
<GameCat> auto eth0
<_martijn> how to enable dhcp at boot time
<_martijn> dhcpd i mean
<GameCat> that is all that is in my interfaces file and that card starts at boot
<_martijn> i mean how u start the dhcp server a boot
<spreda> GameCat, does the auto ethx make the card start at boot?
<GameCat> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installdhcpserver
<GameCat> spreda: yes
<_martijn> ok thanks ;-)
<GameCat> make sure you don't point dhcpd at your adsl :)
<spreda> martijn, you have defined your ips, why dhcp?
<GameCat> he wants to hand them out, not get one
<GameCat> _martijn: how many hosts on the lan?
<_martijn> sorry was away
<_martijn> only one 
<_martijn> very small one
<_martijn> by the way
<_martijn> isthe an issue with xmms
<_martijn> drag-n-drop with konqueror-xmms seems broken
<_martijn> network up and running perfectly
<spreda> _martijn, welldone! now, will it restart if you reboot?
<_martijn> i guess so
<_martijn> i'll try a little later: now time for samba and freenx ;-)
<_martijn> nobody has had problems with xmms?
<GameCat> sorry - busy and passing by - glad to hear the net works - I don't use xmms so I'm no help with that :/
<dvoid> dom dom dom
<dvoid> _martijn,  whats your xmms problem
<spreda> GameCat, you still there?
<membreya> incubii: are you there mate?
<_martijn> no drag-n-drop with konqueror
<GameCat> spreda: yeah, on and off - gotr other stuff to do too :)
<membreya> someone wanna test my FTP? I'm not sure if I've established PASV correctly and need an external person to test it
<spreda> GameCat, np. do you have a box with more than 1 nic? 
<spreda> running hoary?
<wfx> hi ;-)
<GameCat> spreda: this one :)
<GameCat> membreya: gimme an address and I'll try it for you
<membreya> GameCat: ....it's cool, got someone to test it :)
<GameCat> k
<wfx> i use german as default lang but not all app use it (konversation is still in english)
<spreda> in /etc /network/interfaces, is there a map ethx for each card?
<GameCat> no
<GameCat> just eth0
<GameCat> but only one interface on here is used regular, the other one is just for the pda
<spreda> otherwise both stanza's are the same?
<GameCat> yup
<GameCat> well, apart from the fact that the 2nd iface has different IPs :)
<spreda> I don't know what's going on then. the second nic is the active one, but it won't restart after reboot
<GameCat> tried adding a map eth1 line to the hotplug section? my eth1 is deliberately not started at boot...
<spreda> after the eth0 line?
<GameCat> yeah
<GameCat> mapping hotplug
<GameCat> 	script grep
<GameCat> 	map eth0
<GameCat> map eth1
<GameCat> like that
<spreda> trying
<GameCat> make sure you have auto eth1 in there too :)
<spreda> yep
<spreda> going down
<GameCat> okay...
<membreya> GameCat: did you want to try my FTP server please?
<GameCat> sure - let me know where - use /msg if it ain't public
<membreya> it's fine, I don't care if people logon, there's nothing there...
<membreya> but firstly..you know what PASV mode is in an FTP client? :P
<GameCat> not the worlds most useful ftp yet then :)
<GameCat> I do
<membreya> IP: 211.28.78.53 port: 2001 username: anonymous (make SURE you type this) password: anything@anything (needs to include @)
<GameCat> I'm in
<membreya> can you ls?
<GameCat> yup, and cd - just looking for something to GET :)
<membreya> lol there's only one file and it's a test, technically I have 42gb of music vids :P
<GameCat> ncftp / > ls
<GameCat> bin/       dev/       incoming/  lib/       lib64/     .notar     pub/
<GameCat> ncftp / > cd incoming
<GameCat> ncftp /incoming > ls
<GameCat> .notar
<GameCat> ncftp /incoming > cd ../pub
<GameCat> ncftp /pub > ls
<GameCat> arcticodyssey.jpg         .notar
<GameCat> ncftp /pub > get arcticodyssey.jpg
<GameCat> arcticodyssey.jpg:                                      58.97 kB   13.22 kB/s
<GameCat> ncftp /pub >               
<GameCat> works fine
<membreya> thankyou so much GameCat :)
<GameCat> (I used "ncftp -P 2001 -u anonymous -P gamecat@kubuntu 211.28.78.53" in case that helps)
<membreya> I'm just so damned happy I got it all running :)
<GameCat> glad to help m8
<membreya> wondering if I can symlink to the other directories :|
<membreya> and if I DO symlink how it gets back to /
<membreya> I suppose I could symlink it back
<GameCat> depends on the server - look at the man page - some have switches to allow following links outside the ftp root, some don't
<GameCat> which daemon is it?
<membreya> wu-ftpd
<GameCat> don't know that one, sorry - I always used pureftpd
<GameCat> but that was a while ago too :)
<membreya> hang on, I will give you a big'ish file to grab if you like
<GameCat> I logged out, but i can log back in if you want to try it
<membreya> GameCat: quick question, what type of music do you like?
<GameCat> jazz mostly
<membreya> :|
<GameCat> but I don't use mp3s
<membreya> other than jazz?
<membreya> music videos, I hate mp3s
<membreya> I just want to test your speed
<GameCat> don't worry - I'll download whatever is there if you just want to test
<spreda> GameCat, that didn't restart
<GameCat> spreda: bummer
<GameCat> any messages or clues?
<spreda> just wasn't there when it came back up
<membreya> GameCat: ok, log back in :)
<GameCat> anything in /var/log/messages?
<GameCat> membreya: already did :)
<membreya> go to pub and get the video
<membreya> :)
<GameCat> getting about 13k/sec here
<GameCat> and thats you not me - this is on a 3Mbit link
<membreya> not that great :(
<membreya> oh well
<GameCat> is that on a dsl?
<membreya> same GameCat, but I'm in Aus :)
<membreya> international link tends to suck a$$
<GameCat> your upstream is almost certainly hobbled - mine is 3Mb down 256k up and thats common :(
<membreya> max I get when downloading is about 800kB/s
<membreya> you can stop now GameCat :P
<GameCat> thats high for a 3Mb link - mine tops out at a steady 380k/sec ish
<GameCat> okayu :)
<membreya> did you want cedega or p2play GameCat ? as a thankyou :)
<membreya> not sure how well they work
<membreya> just downloaded them
<GameCat> no thanks, I'm just happy to help - I don't do warez :)
<membreya> evaluation purposes only :)
<GameCat> yeah, but i don't play games on here either :)
<GameCat> i have a ps2 for that
<GameCat> membreya: http://www.wu-ftpd.org/wu-ftpd-faq.html#QA76
<GameCat> looks like symlinks are out
<membreya> dang :(
<spreda> GameCat, can i make it reread and reset the nic? the only one in the box is eth1 atm
<GameCat> sudo ifdown eth1
<GameCat> sudo ifup eth1
<GameCat> that'll do it
<GameCat> if it's going to work anyway :)
<membreya> GameCat: you might be right, looks like upstream is capped...person on the same cable network oly gets 25kB/s
<GameCat> membreya: I'd bet i am ):
<membreya> :P
<GameCat> oops - upside down smily for aussies :)
<membreya> lol!!!
<SlackShrike> hi
<GameCat> (I'm in the UK, so you are upside down from here)
<GameCat> hi SlackShrike 
<membreya> wonder if you multithread it ..ie multiple caps of 25kB/s, i doubt it though
<SlackShrike> GameCat: Help me please 
<membreya> damn limeys GameCat :P
<GameCat> membreya: nope, the cap is at the isp end - no way round it
<GameCat> SlackShrike: what with?
* GameCat tries to help everyone
<SlackShrike> GameCat: as it is that it creates ubuntu from scratch ?
<GameCat> SlackShrike: I'm not sure i understand
<membreya> GameCat: you didn't bite on my limeys comment :P
<SlackShrike> How to create a Kubuntu cd install ?
<GameCat> SlackShrike: have you downloaded the iso image?
<GameCat> membreya: old news m8 :)
<membreya> GameCat: I'm 25, all I know is old news :P
<GameCat> membreya: and I'm 40 soon... :P
<spreda> GameCat, that got a response. "/etc/network/interfaces:29: option with empty value"
<SlackShrike> GameCat : No, I am like create a kubuntu.iso in my house !
<GameCat> SlackShrike: ah, thats way beyond what i know how to do, sorry
<segfault2k> hi
<GameCat> spreda: is the eth0 stuff commented out?
* membreya breaks into song...heeeeeeeey jude...don't make it bad...take a sad sonnnnnnnng and make it better.....
<GameCat> hehe
<SlackShrike> thanks
<spreda> not yet
<GameCat> spiral: comment out the stuff for the nic thats not there...
<spreda> k
<membreya> Remember to let her into your heart, Then you can start to make it betterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<spiral> GameCat: ?
<GameCat> not spiral - damned autocomplete
<GameCat> sorry m8
<spiral> GameCat: all right :-)
<GameCat> was aiming for spreda 
* GameCat hides his face in shame
<membreya> bored of singing now :)
<membreya> back to watching Oz :)
<Cowlike> is anyone else having a problem running screensavers?
<membreya> Cowlike: as in they don't kick in ?
<Cowlike> yes
<segfault2k> membreya: wazap :P
<GameCat> Cowlike: not here
<membreya> Cowlike: you need to start the screensaver daemon
<membreya> heya segfault2k :)
<membreya> that 2k better not mean you're in windows
<spreda> GameCat, going down again
<GameCat> spreda: have fun
<spreda> GameCat, no restart
<GameCat> spreda: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<spreda> GameCat, it's on other box. 
<GameCat> any joy?
<spreda> GameCat, no but im on box in Q
<GameCat> ah right
<GameCat> can you paste the file for me now?
<spreda> yep is that a pm?
<GameCat> just use /msg gamecat <file contents> to save pasting it all in the channel
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:trans_err] : http://www.kubuntu.de/party/ http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComments | rumours are, error messages can help debugging :) | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug:D
<Chameleon22> hi all
<Chameleon22> how can i reset my keybord shortcuts so windows get switched on Alt+Tab , not Ctrl+Tab. Currently Alt+Tab switches desktop but i want it to switch windows
<GameCat> thats odd, it's the other way here
<Chameleon22> ye i know, i did something i think, probably set to mac style during desktop setup wizard 
<GameCat> the only way i know of to swap them is with xmodmap
<Chameleon22> which reminds me how do i run desktop setup wizard again ?
<dvoid> Chameleon22,  shuld be settings for that i kde control center
<Chameleon22> dvoid: i looked there a number of times
<dvoid> im looking at it right now ;)
<dvoid> accessibility
<dvoid> keyboard shortcuts
<dvoid> not using kubuntu thou
<Chameleon22> dvoid: ye found it :)
<Chameleon22> thanks
<dvoid> but shuld be the same
<dvoid> np
<GameCat> what are you using then?
<dvoid> using fedora
<Chameleon22> woo done :)
<Chameleon22> am happy now 
<GameCat> good stufrf
<spreda> GameCat, that still didn't start on boot
<GameCat> damn
<GameCat> I'm busy for a mo...
<spreda> np
<membreya> spreda: what's not starting at boot?
<spreda> eth1
<membreya> go auto on ?
<membreya> erm got even
<spreda> yep
<membreya> does dmesg say anything about eth1
<spreda> just looking
<spreda> I can see where i started it
<membreya> and once you boot, if you do an ifconfig -a?
<spreda> membreya, localhost kernel: apm: overridden by ACPI.
<spreda> Apr 25 23:05:48 localhost hal.hotplug[3768] : timout(10000 ms) waiting for /bus/pci/slots 
<spreda> Apr 25 23:05:48 localhost pci.agent[5836] : Bad PCI agent invocation
<membreya> you mentioned before that you can ifdown and then ifup it? does that bring it online?
<spreda> II've been bringing it up by activating it in network settings after booting
<spreda> if it was my box it wouldn't be a prob
<membreya> eth0 and eth1 are both PCI cards?
<spreda> but it's my daughters first linux, and she's an hour away
<spreda> eth0 was a pci card, now removed, eth1 is inbuilt
<membreya> you have only one ethernet card in there now ?
<membreya> then eth1 is null and void
<membreya> :|
<spreda> yes
<membreya> if eth1 is null and void you should be commenting it out of your interfaces
<spreda> eth0 is commented out. it doesn't seem to want to drop it though
<membreya> spreda: what does dmesg |grep eth0 say?
<membreya> spreda...anytime you're ready
<membreya> cos I'm going to sleep soon
<spreda_> love to. how can I run that?
<membreya> dmesg |grep eth0
<spreda_> what in?
<membreya> terminal :)
<spreda> $ dmesg |grep eth0
<spreda> eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe000, 00:0f:ea:af:90:7e, IRQ 17
<spreda> eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'
<membreya> is that the PCI or the onboard?
<spreda_> onboard, i think] 
<membreya> ok then, so you need to stop worrying about getting eth1 running, because you've taken the PCI card out and now use the onboard, which is henceforth referred to as eth1
<membreya> eth0 even
* GameCat is back
<GameCat> sorry spreda - i didn't realise you'd tugged the other card so my advice was probably crap :/
<membreya> so every reference you have in your interfaces file, change the eth1 to eth0 :)
<membreya> GameCat: ..you're funny :P
<membreya> woooooo ..let's hope Adam fixes a problem for once
<rejzer> Is there a way to change default installed kernel from the installer?
<GameCat> funny? as in peculiar? :)
<membreya> GameCat: funny as in .... ..hmmm lol :P
<GameCat> damn, I always wanted to be peculiar
<membreya> like telling someone how to fix their car engine...without checking if they have an engine first :P
<GameCat> membreya: when we started trying to get this going he had 2 nics in there...
<membreya> ahuh :)
<membreya> spreda_: fixed it yet.
<membreya> or the OTHER option, is to go to /etc/ and edit your iftab file, change the eth0 to eth1 :P
<membreya> but I recommend the way I said firstly.
<membreya> damn non-communicative types
<GameCat> hehe - isn't editing iftab dodgy?
<membreya> shhhh
* GameCat STFU
<membreya> it just assigns the eth0, eth1 etc to the mac address recorded on the system
<GameCat> noted, ta
<GameCat> debian is a lot different to the redhat/fedora stuff I'm used to
<membreya> GameCat: go look at the file :)
<GameCat> I did :)
<Chameleon22> can anyone suggest to me a very simple wiki i could use to make notes/document development process of an arbitarry project?
<membreya> GameCat: you can also use ifrename
<membreya> spreda_: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<spreda_> i'm here
<membreya> fixed it ?
<spreda_> it's going down
<spreda_> find out when it comes up again
<membreya> other option spreda_ was to do a sudo ifrename -i eth0 -n eth1
<GameCat> Chameleon22: http://www.usemod.com/cgi-bin/wiki.pl I have used that, it's a doddle
<membreya> spreda_: so did you change all the comments in your interface file from eth1 to eth0?
<Chameleon22> GameCat: thanks, will check it out
<spreda_> yep removed all eth1,even
<eckhart> hi
<membreya> brb
<eckhart> how can i activate 3d support in kubuntu?
<eckhart> (ati 9200 se)
<membreya> eckhart: www.ubuntuguide.org
<eckhart> membreya: sure?
<eckhart> i can find information for nvidia, but not for ati
<membreya> fine fine..
<spreda_> well, got rid of eth1 until I reconfigured the ethernet connection
<membreya> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<membreya> spreda_: what do you mean
<spreda_> it reidentified as eth1
<membreya> spreda_: you're using gnome or kde?
<spreda_> kde
<membreya> hmmmmmmmm
<eckhart> membreya: i think you meant xorg-drivers-fglrx
<membreya> did it automatically activate eth0 at startup and allow connections?
<eckhart> the problem is how to configure it
<spreda_> no
<membreya> hmm
<spreda_> you're in au?
<GameCat> eckhart: have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GameCat> eckhart: all the settings shoul;d be controllable in there
<eckhart> GameCat: well, which settings do i have to set there?
<GameCat> eckhart: that will depend on what the ati drivers require, and i run nvidia...
<spreda_> membreya, there is no reference to eth1 in interfaces at all
<eckhart> i found a wiki page which deals with that, trying
<GameCat> k
<spreda_> it must be somwhere else as well
<GameCat> moff - see you all later
<allee> motaboy ping?
<motaboy> allee: Hi
<allee> Hi motaboy
<membreya> damnit motaboy ... the response is pong!
<motaboy> membreya: I don't accept ICMP. :P
<membreya> lol
<allee> motaboy: quick question for the kbt kitchensync stuff kde-3.4 is necessary for build-dep right?
<motaboy> yes.
<motaboy> allee: you can take a look at my kdebluetooth packages
<allee> Yeah,  I was searching the URL unsuccessfully :(  care to list it ;)
<motaboy> allee: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/
<allee> motaboy: thx!!
<motaboy> allee: I fixed a lot of thing in the konnector and I'll do a new package
<membreya> ooo motaboy ..you're a dev?
<motaboy> allee: just now I'm working on libqobex
<motaboy> allee: I want to make some great changes to kdebluetooth :P
<allee> motaboy: havn't seen konnector cvs commits?
<motaboy> membreya: A sort of :P
<motaboy> allee: I commited a week ago I think.
<membreya> damn, was about to gripe about things that don't work :P
<motaboy> membreya: on kdebluetooth ?
<membreya> no :)
<membreya> just on kubuntu
<motaboy> membreya: eheh
<allee> motaboy: great things: post 1.0 release?
<motaboy> membreya: don't worry. everything has bugs. just submit but reports. it's the right way to get them fixed
<motaboy> allee: I think so.
<allee> motaboy: He,  maybe we should hint fred to do 1.0 ;)
<membreya> meh, only thing that bothers me is once or twice a day kicker or konq crashes (browsing), kaffeine is a POS and I get an error when I log out ..but can't remember it since I don't reboot often :P
<motaboy> allee: I want to put out all the obex things from kdebluetooth and make another package
<motaboy> allee: so this stuffs will work with irda/bt/cable
<motaboy> allee: and of course depend on kdebluetooth for bt stuffs
<allee> motaboy: great!   Any plans to merge debian/*  with freds cvs/debian?
<motaboy> allee: I'd be happy to to that
<motaboy> allee: but until debian doesn't have kde 3.4 I cannot do it
<motaboy> allee: does debian has kde 3.4?
<allee> motaboy: 3.4 not officially.  But the devs have 3.4 ready 'before' kubuntu.   Kubuntu debs are based on them ;)
<allee> motaboy: AFAIK 3.4 will soon be uploaded to experimental
<allee> motaboy: OT:  my mobile contracts ends.  When you were me what BT handy would you try to get?
<motaboy> P900/1000 ?
<motaboy> :D
<allee> motaboy: I'm most important is addressbook exchange
<motaboy> allee: mmm I don't know the status of the syncml konnector
<allee> motaboy: Why :D?  Aren't the available for 0/1 Euro + contract ;)
<motaboy> allee: http://www.borowka.net/~maciek/ksyncml/
* allee reading
<motaboy> allee: in Italy not... :(
<allee> Munic is almost in Italy.  Maybe time to change to another italian region ;)
<kkathman> Anyone have an idea what this problem is?  I got it when I updated today:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6b7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<KaiL> sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb" 
<kkathman> thanks KaiL :)
<KaiL> or with that filename there better..:)
<kkathman> KaiL: you mean the knetworkconf?
<kkathman> or the default.kde?
<KaiL> the kdelibs-data
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> KaiL: so your original statement was ok then right?
<kkathman> this was during an upgrade
<KaiL> sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6b7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"
<KaiL> for you
<kkathman> okies...thanks
<kkathman> ahhhh there is an error in that package I think
<KaiL> I wonder, why you have this different filename
<kkathman> KaiL: I wonder how much that will mess things up, since I updated all the other items ?
<KaiL> kkathman: in nothing
<KaiL> there a folder gets overwritten by "itself" :)
<kkathman> there were like 10 updates, all installed ok except that one, and that statement failed
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - is anybody else having problems with vmware's performance?
<Super_Cat_Frog> vmware workstation is gobbling up about 50% cpu time on an athlon-xp 2500, and xine keeps skipping because of it (it didn't used to do this)
<Super_Cat_Frog> all im doing in vmware is running windows xp (with all the nasty looking 'pretty' stuff turned off) and installing vb5 
<MetalProc> I have troubles updatins my kde-libs. Has anyone else had any problems with it?
<Super_Cat_Frog> the only explanation i can think of is vmware has become self-aware and decided vb5 is evil
<marcus> hi folks
<marcus> does anyone know how to regenerate the kde menu structure?
<Super_Cat_Frog> marcus - i had that problem
<Super_Cat_Frog> i cant remember which worked, but one did:
<Super_Cat_Frog> kbuildsycoca
<MetalProc> I have tried apt-het clean and then doing apt-get update again, but it still has troubles processing kde-libs
<Super_Cat_Frog> or rm -r ~/.kd* (will delete all your kde,kmail etc settings)
<MetalProc> This is what it says: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Super_Cat_Frog> metalproc - are you using strange repo's?
<MetalProc> Super_Cat_Frog: Only those listed in wikis and such
<marcus> Super_Cat_Frog: nope... deleting whole .kde is not an option and I tried kbuildsycoca
<MetalProc> Super_Cat_Frog: I guess they are quite regular
<bzbb> MetalProc, have you run the script in the topic?
<stianh> hey, anyone got a suggestion for an application to make vector graphics in (i.e. logo's)?
<bzbb> I had that problem, and the script fixed it right up
<marcus> stianh: inkscape
<MetalProc> bzbb: Oh, stupid me, didn't check out the topic :) I'll try it out.. Sorry everyone..
<sproingie> lovely.  debootstrap doesn't give me a working resolver
<sproingie> makes it pretty freggin hard to update the chroot
<sproingie> feh wrong chan
<Super_Cat_Frog> can anybody explain why my loadaverage average is about 3, yet my cpuusage is at abou 90% (90% is about right, xine is jumping)
<marcus> well... I still don't have my menu back....
<MetalProc> Seems to be working now
<spiral> hi
<spiral> yippeee ! I'm under kubuntu again.. Goodbye SuSE :-)
<randabis> yay
<spiral> it was hard... But I had it !! damned laptop :-p
<Fhigo> hi .. anybody there who can tell me how to install flashplayer for konqueror?
<_kkathman> Fhigo have you installed it for anything else, like FireFox?
<Fhigo> no
<Fhigo> cause i havn't got installed no other browser
<_kkathman> ok
<KaiL> flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse.
<_kkathman> well first you need to install the player, probably the Netscape/Firefox one will be fine
<Fhigo> KaiL, ?where to get?
<KaiL> first you go to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fhigo> ok
<_kkathman> Then, once you do that, go to Konqueror->Settings->Configure Konqueror , choose the plugins option on the left panel, then scan for where you installed it
<KaiL> there's a line with "universe" at the end. Put a multiverse behind.
<_kkathman> or you could simply go to the Macromedia site and not go through all that :)
<Fhigo> he he 
<KaiL> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<KaiL> ...afterwards
<Fhigo> yep KaiL 
<_kkathman> KaiL: look up :)
<KaiL> if there's still a # at the beginning, remove that.
<Fhigo> ok
<KaiL> _kkathman: I try to do it the clean way, which also includes automatic updates
<Fhigo> also @ securty?
<Fhigo> security
<_kkathman> kinda around the elbow to get to the thumb tho :)
<_kkathman> hehe
<Fhigo> KaiL, ?
<KaiL> Fhigo: there will be no sec-updates for multiverse
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> ohh
<KaiL> they will just wait for fixed upstream versions
<KaiL> flash is nonfree!
<Fhigo> i just saw .. there's no multiverse
<Fhigo> eb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Fhigo> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Fhigo> just these
<KaiL> yes. put multiverse behind
<Fhigo> ok
<Fhigo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Fhigo> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Fhigo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Fhigo> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Fhigo> rest is ok?
<KaiL> yes
<Fhigo> nice :)
<KaiL> now save the file, close the editor
<Fhigo> fu** ..
<Fhigo> i'm no root
<Fhigo> Oo
<KaiL> ...sudo ;)
<Fhigo> ok yes
<KaiL> or better "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" which is needed for a graphical editor
<Fhigo> hehe
<Fhigo> no not required ;)
<Fhigo> sooo
<Fhigo> done
<Fhigo> :)
<Fhigo> KaiL, what means multiverse?
<KaiL> debian called that "nonfree"
<KaiL> apps, which are not under a free licence
<Fhigo> ahh
<Fhigo> ok
<Fhigo> lol
<flames> hello, where find i knewsticker run file? can i run it standalone, not on panel?
<Akeru> Hi there, is anyone using scim to input japanese here ?
<Akeru> still no one with japanese input in KDE ?
<Astinus_> Huulloh, is it possible to change monitor type in kubuntu without editing xorg files in a texteditor? 
<KaiL> not yet afair
<KaiL> the autodetection doesn't work that good
<Akeru> but monitor type you mean the resolution ?
<KaiL> the hsync and vsync could be autodetected, but this doesn't work that good very often...
<Astinus_> Akeru: yes
<Akeru> Well you can change it trough the KDE Control center, can't you ?
<KaiL> only reduce the resolution
<Akeru> you can also select the refresh rate
<KaiL> sometimes :)
<Astinus_> i figured it out :)
<Akeru> hehe
<KaiL> afair it's quite foot, if you have the monitor configured well
<KaiL> quite good...
<Astinus_> oh, does kubuntu have anything like knoppix detecting and mounting partitions automatically? 
<KaiL> not for internal Hard Disks
<KaiL> but something VERY good for external devices
<Akeru> Well, that could be nice to have indeed
<KaiL> yes
<stianh> Hey people. when trying to run apt in any manor (apt-get, kynaptic and synaptic) I am told to run "dpkg --configure -a". When i do so I get an error on the package "contact-lookup-applet", with a message that should translate into "missing version". Any suggestions?
<KaiL> stianh: could you give us the exact error? (copy&paste..)
<Akeru> Hmm, how could this be done (hdd partition detection)
<stianh> stian@shuttlestar:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stianh> dpkg: tolkingsfeil, i fila /var/lib/dpkg/status nr linje 19552 pakken contact-lookup-applet:
<stianh>  mangler version
<stianh> there you are
<KaiL> Akeru: the Problem are some raid controllers, which still show the partitions manually to the system...
<stianh> but it is in norwegian, so it won't helo you if you're not norwegian, or speak it :P
<Akeru> show the partitions manually ?
<KaiL> export LANG=C
<KaiL> ...in that console :)
<Astinus_> what was the first public ubuntu version? 
<Akeru> warty I think
<stianh> KaiL: was that for me?
<Astinus_> Akeru: version number?
<Akeru> stianh: yup it was or you
<KaiL> Akeru: if you have a raid1 over hda and hdb, accessing hda seperate would destroy the data....
<Akeru> Astinus_: 4. something
<KaiL> Astinus_: 4.10 (=October 2004)
<Astinus_> oh okay.
<Akeru> KaiL: d'oh, this should be handled by the controler
<KaiL> Akeru: yes...
<KaiL> and until this isn fixed, pmount ignores internal disks
<Fhigo> whats the best browser?
<Fhigo> better which one :
<stianh> KaiL: i did so, and I still get the same message, and I cannot do "sudo export LANG=C"
<Fhigo> :)
<KaiL> Fhigo: konqueror, opera, mozilla...:)
<Fhigo> ;)
<Fhigo> THE BEST ;)
<KaiL> stianh: sudo "export LANG=C; dpkg --configure -a"
<Akeru> Fhigo: depends on your taste ;)
<Fhigo> ok ;)
<stianh> KaiL: results as follows:
<stianh> stian@shuttlestar:~$ sudo "export LANG=C; dpkg --configure -a"
<stianh> sudo: export LANG=C; dpkg --configure -a: command not found
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> sudo su
<Akeru> (this is why I set up a root password btw)
<KaiL> and then both seperate
<KaiL> Akeru: sudo su gives you a rootshell :)
<stianh> cool :)
<stianh> but still, the same message on dpkg --configure -a :/
<KaiL> huh?
<Akeru> yup, but I somehow don't feel good having  a password of user used as the root password
<stianh> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 19552 package `contact-lookup-applet':
<stianh>  missing version
<stianh> KaiL: "dpkg --configure -a" still returns 
<stianh> the above
<Akeru> stianh: the command lang=c was just to set the error message in english
<stianh> lol
<stianh> I see that now :)
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> `/var/lib/dpkg/status' broken
<KaiL> bad
<KaiL> very very bad
<stianh> sorry, it actually worked the first time I did export LANG=C then :)
<stianh> KaiL: oh? :(
<stianh> how very very bad?
<KaiL> well, that's the list of installed packages...
<Akeru> how can I find the packages that contains a specified file ?
<stianh> :O
<stianh> am I right in guessing that it cannot be rebuildt?
<KaiL> maybe we can fix that manually
<KaiL> cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep -A3 -B3 "contact-lookup-applet"
<KaiL> could you paste the 7 lines, this should give?
<stianh>  Rasqal is designed for performance, flexibility and embedding (no
<stianh>  memory leaks) and to track ongoing RDF query language work.
<stianh> Package: contact-lookup-applet
<stianh> Status: purge ok installed
<stianh> Priority: optional
<stianh> Section: gnome
<Fhigo> oh yes i'm lovin it ... kubuntu
<Fhigo> ;)
<stianh> KaiL: there's an empty line in there, which would make it seven lines
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> VERY interesting...
<stianh> hmm
<stianh> ok, I actually vim'ed that file and scrolled down to that package
<stianh> the listing for that package stops after five lines
<stianh> Architecture: i386
<KaiL> ah, yes...
<KaiL> remove all that 5 lines :)
<KaiL> then save
<KaiL> this SHOULD work
<stianh> yeah I thought I'd do that
<stianh> and it DOES work :D
<stianh> thanks :)
<Akeru> back
<KaiL> good
<KaiL> maybe you need an "apt-get -f install" now
<stianh> what'll that do?
<KaiL> stianh: which filesystem and what harddisk is used for /var/...?
<stianh> ext3, and it would be hda6 I think, or hda5
<KaiL> that'll repair missing packages, if the dependencies are broken because this package is now listed as "was never installed"
<KaiL> I mean, which hardware
<stianh> I have no clue
<stianh> it's a laptop
<KaiL> if that's a older HD already making unnormal noice, you should think about replacing it ;)
<stianh> hehe, no it's new. i should actually know what type it is, since I put it in there myself :) but I'm not having any trouble with it (it's about two months old)
<KaiL> now the question is, what went wrong here....
<Akeru> (still no one with japanese input?)
<stianh> KaiL: what I should have done was see when the file was last edited, before I edited it, perhaps. and then check logs
<KaiL> installed or uninstalled anything
<KaiL_> stupid 24h disconnect
<stianh> any suggestions for a good ftpclient for kde that works similar to gftp?
<KaiL_> konqueror? *g*
<stianh> konqueror is a horrible ftpklient
<stianh> slow as a turtle
<Anlar> funny, I can get upto 1 kilobyte/s.. but perhaps it is slow..
<buz> lynx is fast
<stianh> a whole KILO byte? :o
<buz> surfing with GSM?
<KaiL_> maybe that's a fast connection in Finnland :)
<stianh> hehe
<buz> them scandinavians generally got mighty fast pipes
<stianh> i've got 1,6mbit
<buz> at least one thing they get for their high taxes ;)
<stianh> mostly the sweedes that's got the fastes pipes, up to 100mbit for no money at all
<buz> i wouldnt call 60% taxes no money at all
<uniq_> stianh: tried kbear? (ftp-client)
<stianh> here in norway we are blessed with moronic businesspeople
<stianh> uniq_: no, I'll check it out, thanks :)
<KaiL_> 100mbit? grr
<buz> in switzerland we at least have the cablecompany fighting with the telco at some times
<buz> so now we get 2mbit for 50E
<buz> not quite cheap but acceptable
<KaiL_> here nothing above 3MBIt can be payed by "normal" people...
<stianh> yeah, Bredbndsbolaget they're called. they were starting up here in norway as well, but were squeezed away
<buz> isnt swedish broadband a governmental organization? or at least tax founded...
<stianh> no
<stianh> or at least I think not, but might be subsidised since the swedish has said that everyone should get broadband nomatter where they live
<buz> i thought it was
<buz> i don't think any sane company would provide 10mbit out in the woods
<stianh> hehe, no, which is I why I suppose they are paid to set up the initial connection
<buz> so essentially it IS tax funded
<stianh> not entirely
<buz> laying the pipe is the expensive part
<stianh> sweden isn't all wasteland
<buz> yeah sure
<buz> but its not like a private company could afford fibre to the home like in hongkong
<buz> i sure wouldn't mind those pipes ;)
<stianh> :)
<uniq_> in norway the government pays for some of the infrastructure needed to provide connections to remote places.
<stianh> there is a private company here in town who deliver 100mbit to appartment buildings and similar
<uniq_> i'd guess .se does the same.
<stianh> my sister is moving to one of those places soon, a week after she has moved in I'll have a server at her appartment :P
<Akeru> still no one using japanese input in KDE ?
* regeya plays Styx - Mr. Roboto
<KaiL_> nobody with problems?
<mrmanic> my install of kopete seems to have issues in hoary.
<mrmanic> I can't receive AIM messages
<mrmanic> but I can receive MSN messages
<mrmanic> anybody else having these issues?
<mrmanic> apparently other people are having these issues
<mrmanic> but no apparent resolution
<reagleBRKLN> i seem to be missing my tools>validate
<reagleBRKLN> in konq
<kikov> dcopserver: relocation error: /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3: undefined symbol: _ZN8QGVector4readER11QDataStrea -> is this normal?
<reagleBRKLN> maybe i need kde-extras?
<reagleBRKLN> no....
<darkultima> bonjour
<darkultima> euh j'ai un problme avec le live cd de kubuntu :/
<reagleBRKLN> dang it, where is it...?
<darkultima> quelqu'un pour m'aider svp?
<reagleBRKLN> huh, this says konq-plugins, and I have it installed: http://docs.kde.org/en/3.4/kdebase/konqueror/konq-plugin.html
<AndreH> has anyone tried using kdevelop and the qt-designer? I want to edit a cpp file in the qt-designer, but I get the following error: "there is no plugin for editing c++ code installed"
<AndreH> but kdevelop3-plugins is installed
<reagleBRKLN> oops, i mean kdeaddons
<osh> I'm looking for a guide on kubuntu and WEP. Whenever I turn it on the wireless card stops working. :-(
<reagleBRKLN> ah. it's configurable now in "configure extensions"
<osh> Hmm, found the answer myself. It's here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25949.html
<osh> If anyone should run into the same problem.
<KaiL_> ?
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<KaiL_> fresh problems?
<kkathman> hey there KaiL_ wassup :)
<KaiL_> very few hardware problems here...
<KaiL_> except X config
<KaiL_> really nobody with some unworking devices?
<osh> me...
<KaiL_> tell us
<osh> right now I'm doing some crap with my wireless card. I'm close to getting it to work with wep... I think...
<osh> then on my other machine (amd64) I had issues with both sound and video and my gfx-card wasn't accelerated. but that was ubuntu, not kubuntu.
<KaiL_> if it's ubuntu 5.10, the problem is valid for kubuntu too
<KaiL_> sound: onboard nforce4?
<osh> KaiL_: No, actually a audigy2 so I really expected it to work. Someone said something about a mixer but I didn't investigate much. I just noted that it didn't work. 
<KaiL_> that's strange, as I got an Audigy2 to work :)
<osh> And on my little lappy here it appears to be standard to crash out from the kde control center (admin mode) rather than a graceful exit. ;-)
<KaiL_> start kmix and look, if there are totally silly values for master and pcm
<osh> Now it appears as if the battery is running out on my laptop so I'v got to go. I'll come back tomorrow though.
<KaiL_> grab a cable :)
<osh> G'nite. Sorry for just bitching about things not working and then leaving but I've got to go. Later.
<KaiL_> try tomorrow..
<osh> I will.
<KaiL_> somebody else? :)
<allee> KaiL_: I have a cable.  thx ;)
<KaiL_> anymody already tried a VIA K8T890 or nForce 4 Mainboard (means pci-express..)?
<KaiL_> that was for osh 
<essobi_> Jeez, #ubuntu is a mad house.
<KaiL_> why?
<kkathman> just a lot of people in there asking questions
<essobi_> Yea..
<KaiL_> maybe I should try to help there a bit with the hardware issues?
<essobi_> Man.. I can't figure out out for the life of my what I'm building wrong in my kernels. :|
<kkathman> hey KaiL_  I was going to check that script up there that will fix the kdelibs bug, but when I click it, the system comes back and wants to know what application to use to run it...what should I use?
<KaiL_> essobi_: use the kernel images shipped with (k)ubuntu :)
<allee> kkathman: shift click?
<KaiL_> kkathman: the script needs to be run as root - "sudo su kdelibs-debug.sh"
<essobi_> KaiL_ I got a radeon X300 and the drivers with ubuntu are not the latest release
<KaiL_> essobi_: then you only need to rebuild that module
<essobi_> So to use it multi-head I need to build the newest ones, and that means building a kernel
<kkathman> KaiL_: I know, I'd love to save it, but it doesnt give me a chance...its just opening up this dialog that asks me to run an application :)  ARGG!
<KaiL_> headers: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<essobi_> I did that.
<essobi_> it won't build with just those.
<essobi_> Kail Mmm. I'm going to go zap the DRM modules, and re-run depmod
<kkathman> ok, then how do I just download that script?
<essobi_> KaiL_ Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.11-1-686-smp/build'  make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.  Exits on an error 2.. :\
<KaiL_> what on earth tries the ATI driver there..?!?
<essobi_> MEhe
<essobi_> the make.sh to build the modules..
<kkathman> aha...got it... had to just download it and run...do I need to now run that last update that didnt go?
<essobi_> KaiL_ That actually works when I build the kernel by hand.. build exists and it proceeds..
<DaSkreech> The Live CD Doesn't mount drives?
<DaSkreech> Except Swap Drives?
<DaSkreech> *pokes*
<gdh> <squeak!>
* DaSkreech laughs
<gdh> :)
<DaSkreech> So is there any work being done to get the Live CD to automount existing drives?
<gdh> no idea, but I think that's a bad idea for something that 'doesn't touch your disks at all'
<DaSkreech> well it half way does it
<DaSkreech> When in media it has all the drives as /dev
<DaSkreech> Seems a bit silly
<gdh> hm that sounds a bit broken, yeh.. I'm no devel so have no idea =)
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> I like the mindmap idea though
<Nextor> Hello! I installed Kubuntu yesterday and I want to install kdevelop, and it is not in the repository. How can I install it?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu (I suppose by extension of KDE3.4) is really polished though
<DaSkreech> Nextor: It isn't?
<DaSkreech> Nextor: Which repository are you using?
<Nextor> ummm DaSkreech wait...
<DaSkreech> :-)
* DaSkreech doesn't like Kynaptic that much
<Nextor> main restricted,  I suppose
<DaSkreech> try universe
<DaSkreech> You know what they say.. If its not in the universe....
<gdh> ... then it's probably non-free in multiverse, if you believe that exists =)
<Nextor> Someone said to me that repository can harm my system when I do a dist-upgrade
<gdh> Nextor: if you're using an 'unstable' system (i.e. unreleased) then yes
<Nextor> I use horay. I was using debian for three years But I started to use gentoo two years ago...
<Nextor> is horay unstable or stable?
<gdh> hoary is now stable - was released a few weeks ago
<gdh> upgrades to hoary are only small bugfixes + security updates
<DaSkreech> Nextor: how long have you been using Kubuntu?
<Nextor> :)
<Nextor> 2 days
<DaSkreech> You should be coool then
<essobi_> Hmm
<Nextor> that is the problem... I know about sarge, sid and other debian repositories but notjhing about restricted, universe, multiverse....
<essobi_> yeaaa.
<KaiL_> restricted: nonfree drivers, which are still on the CD (ATI, Nvidia...)
<essobi_> I like kubuntu/ubuntu and all, but man.. there's still a few things to work out.. I think I'll come back in a few months and revisit..
<KaiL_> universe: free apps, which are not on the cd
<KaiL_> multiverse: other nonfree stuff
<Nextor> then, can I uncomment the universe apt lines without problem in my upgrades?
<DaSkreech> essobi_: What do you want fixed?
<Nextor> :) Thanks, kdevelop is the universe!!!
* DaSkreech laughs* 
<essobi_> DaSkreech I don't know.. I came from a debian background.. and something just seems foreign to me.. not sure what..
<DaSkreech> how long have you been playing with it?
<Nextor> essobi_: I came from gentoo and I used debian years ago, and (k)ubuntu is different
<pv_> It's pretty similar to debian unstable
<Nextor> too easy xD
<essobi_> yea.. but thing work when I do an apt-get in debian unstable. ;)
<essobi_> And this whole xorg switch over is wierd too
<Nextor> xorg is better than xfree IMHO
<pv_> I haven't seen any problems in Ubuntu with apt-get.
<DaSkreech> essobi_: Well I suppose Debian is purer
<DaSkreech> essobi_: What broke in apt-get for you?
<GameCat> hi
<DaSkreech> HI
<GameCat> anyone in who knows how to get qt to work for compiling apps?
<Nextor> apt-get install libqt3-headers qt3-dev-tools libqt3-mt-dev
<Nextor> I think this is enough
<Nextor> isn't it?
<GameCat> nope
<GameCat> $ dpkg -l|grep qt3
<GameCat> ii  libqt3-headers 3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 header files
<GameCat> ii  libqt3-mt-dev  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt development files (Threaded)
<GameCat> ii  libqt3c102     3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library, Version 3
<GameCat> ii  libqt3c102-mt  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), V
<GameCat> ii  qt3-designer   3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 Designer
<GameCat> ii  qt3-dev-tools  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 development tools
<GameCat> already have those
<DaSkreech> What are you compiling?
<pv_> They should be enough. If not, the problem may also be in the app's configure script.
<GameCat> it's any kde apps I try to compile
<GameCat> all fail with checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<GameCat> could it be something gcc is missing? what do I need on that side?
<Nextor> I've installed qt designer and assistant and they don't appear in the menu, why?
<_root> hi
<_matej> hellow
<DaSkreech> Nextor: I Figure some stuff just won't turn up
<_matej> can anybody paste me his sources.list plssssssss _
<_matej> can anybody paste me his sources.list pls? (pvt)
<DaSkreech> ;-)
#kubuntu 2005-05-07
<_matej> google < NOTHING
<PHPWannabe> Does anyone know how to set thunderbird as default email program?
<kay> Evening
<penguinboy> Evening Guys!!!!
<spiritz> hi
<PHPWannabe> Does anyone know how to set thunderbird as default email program?
<bretzel> Hello: Q: I was used to see the klipper applet to show in gnome-panel, but on this hoary installation, klipper no-longer shows... ( ubunt-hoary + kubuntu-desktop )
<GameCat> bretzel: hi - this channel is really for kubuntu - we mostly use kde - sorry I can't help
<PHPWannabe> Can someone help me please?
<PHPWannabe> I need to set Thunderbird as my default E-mail program...HOW?
<GameCat> in the control centre > KDE Components > Component Chooser
<GameCat> tell it in there where thunderbird is
<GameCat> PHPWannabe: you get that?
<PHPWannabe> GameCat: yes, thanks :)
<GameCat> all is well then :)
* GameCat goes back to compiling
* GameCat wonders if the whole world is asleep
<amu> moin's
<Riddell> morning amu
<shapord> !
<shapord> heh, here is Good night :b
<kkathman> hey hey hey wazzup! :)
<shapord> XD
<amu> Riddell: moin :)
<amu> Riddell: do you remember which url i find the bluethooth tools from motaboy ? 
<Riddell> amu: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/
<Riddell> april 4th, pretty sure he's done more recent changes
<amu> thc
<amu> s/c/x
<kkathman> any LAMP-php developers here
<kkathman> ?
<mfilizzi> kkathman, I am.. what's up?
<kkathman> mfilizzi:  do you happen to use Quanta for your dev tool?
<mfilizzi> kkathman: I have in the past but not too much
<kkathman> mfilizzi: well Im doing some previews, and Quanta's preview doesnt seem to support Flash...its a little irritating
<kkathman> mfilizzi: just wondered if I could set something that would allow it to show properly
<mfilizzi> kkathman: hmm I thought it used khtml for it so if konqueror supports it, then quanta should...
<mfilizzi> let me check mine real quick
<kkathman> mfilizzi: kewl thanx :)
<mfilizzi> kkathman: is all you are seeing is a bunch of garbage instead of the flash?
<kkathman> mfilizzi: yep just junk
<mfilizzi> kkathman: apparently the internal preview doesn't do flash but the external ones do...
<kkathman> mfilizzi: is there an external?
<mfilizzi> kkathman: off of the view menu, there is a sub menu for external preview
<kkathman> mfilizzi: ahhh ok...I'll check that out...thanks for your help!
<mfilizzi> kkathman: any time
<kkathman> mfilizzi: Do you know why Konqueror as the external preview would be showing the code, versus the executed site?  The others show the web site. Weird?
<shapord> helpme please
<shapord> my sound 
<shapord> Card: SiS SI7012                                                                                   
<shapord>  Chip: C-Media Electronics CMI9761
<shapord> no work
<amu> shapord: try a lsmod |grep snd-intel8x0
<shapord> root@dandy:/home/shapord # lsmod |grep snd-intel8x0
<shapord> root@dandy:/home/shapord #
<shapord> nothing
<shapord> :_(
<shapord> my alsamixer, is working
<shapord> but no sound
<jsubl2> did u unmute it
<shapord> ok
<jsubl2> unmute at least master and pcm and raise the volume
<jsubl2> and  cd if you are using that
<shapord> mmm
* shapord testing
<shapord> mm nothing
<shapord> my sound is perfect in win and mandriva
<shapord> but kubuntu nope :_|
<amu> shapord: what says cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<shapord> amu: priv
<shapord> no flood :b
<shapord> yep
<shapord> Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.6 emulation code)
<shapord> <o>
<shapord> amu: my sound is fine
<shapord> volumen high
<shapord> but no sound
<jsubl2> what are you using to test
<shapord> xmms, amarok (no motors engines), kaffeine
<jsubl2> ogg file
<shapord> nope
<shapord> mp3
<shapord> mpg
<jsubl2> does kubuntu come with mp3 support?
<shapord> mmm
<shapord> i dont know
<jsubl2> a lot of distro have abandon that and you have to add support for that after installation
<shapord> mm ok
<amu> jsubl2: nope
* shapord upgrade apt
* shapord installing amarok-engines
<smouche> Hey folks.  Could a kind soul tell me how to get a list of color names to use in bash?  I tried man -k color name  but couldn't find a command to list all colors.  thanks
<brenton> i'm getting a strange error when loading kde
<brenton> after entering my username and pass, this dialog box appears
<brenton> "Will not save configuration"
<brenton> "Configuration file /home/brenton/.kde/share/config/ksplashrc is not writable"
<brenton> I've looked at the permissions on that file, and nothing seems strange, and I don't know what would make kde start complaining all of a sudden
<smouche> answering my own question :  the command I wanted is "showrgb"  Very cool.  Didn't know there were so many available color names!
<shapord> thanks amu an jsubl2 , my sound is working.
<jsubl2> great!
<shapord> in kmix , parameters IEC958 is activate
<shapord> Monitor Capture
<shapord> this reason the problem
* shapord <---- WINNER \o/
<shapord> XD
<jsubl2> i am making my first kubuntu deb
<Riddell> jsubl2: ubercool
<Riddell> jsubl2: what are you packagin?
<jsubl2> Riddell: kdewebdev.. it is not installable on amd64
<jsubl2> nice it completed yeah!!! woot!!
<brenton> is suspending my laptop really safe? I understand that if my battery were to die, i would loose all unsaved data... but are there any other risks involved?
<Riddell> jsubl2: hmm, strange, in hoary?
<jsubl2> Riddell: yeah.. i just updated and checked again tonight.  I am not using the backports repos tho... what ever that is.  I am using universe and multiverse.
<jsubl2> Riddell: i have used debian alot.. but still at a loss on some of the "ubuntu" terms.
<jsubl2> Riddell: I am leaning toward signing up for the motokde.  it looks like i would have to add a page for myself on the wiki then sign up for the team.  is that right
<brenton> on shutdown, i've never really used the suspend option in kde. is it safe? I know that if my battery were to die, i would loose all unsaved data. but aside from that, are there any other risks involved?
<jsubl2> or motu i am mean
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdewebdev/4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2/  kdewebdev compiled on amd64
<Riddell> jsubl2: yep, make yourself a wiki page, sign up to the MOTUKDE page then make a package
<jsubl2> Riddell: ok..   got any suggestions on a package needed or what?
<Riddell> see HelpingKubuntu
<jsubl2> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> maybe Kapture would be a good start
<Riddell> no, I'm thinking of Katapult
<jsubl2> Riddell: ok..  I will check it out
<Riddell> except that katapult doesn't work, but a package would be a good start :)
<Pinguss> would you guys say kubuntu is as solide as ubuntu?  I know its pretty much the same system, but is it maintained in the same fashion?
<jsubl2> Riddell: I will look under the helpingkubuntu wiki for things that interest me.
<zabu> does kubuntu have something that zaps applications?
<Riddell> Pinguss: yes it's maintained much the same
<Riddell> zabu: zaps?
<zabu> like kills off apps
<zabu> kubuntu seems to kill firefox
<jsubl2> zabu: how
<kkathman> hey again, all :)
<kkathman> zabu: I run kubuntu and it runs firefox fine
<kkathman> zabu: But I'll admit that Opera runs a bit better
<randabis> opera loads pages very slowly for me and I don't know why
<kkathman> randabis: Gee even with only 512MB of memory it was easily the fastest browser for me, Konqueror was nearly as fast
<randabis> kkathman: It was fast for me when I used it on windows a long time ago. I've never understood why it runs poorly for me in kubuntu
<randabis> the program itself is very responsive
<randabis> it just seems to have a large delay in page loading
<randabis> it seems similar to when IPv6 is enabled in firefox
<randabis> I've tried playing with numerous settings, etc with little success
<kkathman> randabis: I noticed a little slow down when I try certain themes with Opera
<zabu> firefox just goes 'blink' and dies
<randabis> Well my latest tests have been with vanilla opera 8 from the site
<randabis> previously I tried with opera 7
<kkathman> Firefox did run poorly when I had 512mb ram, but seems peppier now with 1gb
<randabis> My mileage for web browsing has been best with the latest firefox 1.0.3 from mozilla.org
<randabis> I have low latency dual channel DDR400 512MB ram
<kkathman> randabis: I think Im still at 1.0.2
<randabis> konqueror comes in second
<randabis> well third if you count mozilla suite
<randabis> kkathman: yeah, I don't use the ubuntu builds because they aren't very good imho
<kkathman> firefox takes a little more time to load, but the performance on loading sites is pretty comparable, tho maybe a tad bit slower than Opera
<randabis> the official build from mozilla.org has always worked better for me
<kkathman> welli downloaded both FF and Opera from their respective sites.
<randabis> good :)
<randabis> I would consider using opera again if I could figure out a fix for the problem with delayed page loading
<randabis> once the delay ends the page loads quickly
<kkathman> hmm...thats a stumper
<kkathman> occasionally I get that with Opera also
<randabis> Yeah I don't understand why it happens
<kkathman> yeah I used to think it would be all my virus checks under Windows...but got none on my Linux
<randabis> man, I could go for some orchata right now
<kkathman> orchata?
<randabis> rice water w/vanilla malt
<randabis> it's really good
<randabis> tastes a lot better than it sounds
<kkathman> hmmm ok I'll take your word for it :)
<kkathman> so anyone got any killer wallpaper sites?
<randabis> kkathman: deviantart is usually pretty good
<kkathman> randabis: yeah it is...usually has some unusual things too :)
<kkathman> hey chavo wassup?
<chavo> hello everyone.
<thechris> i need to change my resolution above 640x480, what file does kubuntu use for this?
<incubii> thechris, kubuntu uses the Xorg xserver, you can edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<incubii> but you should be able to change the resolution through the kcontrol centre
<thechris> it only does 320 or 640
<thechris> neither of which are in my xorg.conf
<incubii> maybe your video driver is incorrect then
<incubii> or your refresh rates for your monitor
<thechris> possibly the refresh rates.
<thechris> i assume i can use xorgconfig
<incubii> you can if you know what you are doing
<kkathman> thechris: yeah, please read your monitor specs and the man page before you go tampering too much :)
<thechris> ahh, kubuntu apparently doesn't set horizsync or vert refresh
<thechris> that fixed it
<kkathman> fixed what?
<thechris> kubuntu didn't set my monitor up, or even attempt to.  i just fixed it
<thechris> hmm, octave isn't in the package list...
<kkathman> hey smouche :)
<smouche> kkathman, hi
<smouche> how are you?
<kkathman> thechris: hmm thats odd...did you install kubuntu or ubuntu + apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<kkathman> smouche: Im doing good and yerself?
<thechris> i installed kubuntu.
<thechris> it found what monitor i have, but didn't set the horizSync or vertRefresh
<kkathman> thechris: ahhh thats why...should always install ubuntu plain 1st, then just install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> thechris: what did your monitor look like?  Im just curious :)
<smouche> not bad.  tired though-- I'm actually gonna hit the sack before 1:00 am - for a change...
<kkathman> smouche: well thats good, good nights sleep never hurt anyone
<smouche> unless it's on the railroad tracks, or something...
<kkathman> smouche: hehe true
<smouche> have a good one, kkathman
* smouche is now smouche_comatose
<kkathman> smouche: u2 man...
<incubii> while your solution works kkathman , you should be able to install kubuntu and get the same level of configuration :P
<kkathman> incubii: I absolutely agree, but most dont, unfortunately :)
* incubii looks forward to kde 4
* incubii looks forward to OS X Tiger
<incubii> :D
<incubii> yay for free stuff
<thechris> my monitor was fine, exceprt for the low res.  the color was fine.
<thechris> ok, i guess kdevelop is out as well?
<incubii> its not in default
<incubii> 'sudo apt-get install kdevelop' will get it for you
<incubii> gcc and g++ is in there though just not configured
<incubii> 'sudo apt-get install gcc g++' will configure them for usage
<thechris> kdevelop isn't in the package list
<thechris> nor is octave
<incubii> you need to add more repositories
<incubii> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<incubii> uncomment all of them
<incubii> and on the ones with universe add multiverse after it :)
<incubii> then apt-get update
<incubii> :D
<incubii> i suggest going to the ubuntu site and reading some of the guides
<incubii> so you can understand how ubuntu does some of the things it does :)
<kkathman> incubii: is it my imagination but does linux just not do as good a job with fonts as windows does?
<incubii> no you are correct
<kkathman> things just dont look as crisp in browsing
<incubii> but you can turn on sub pixel AA
<incubii> or install the MS font pack
<kkathman> is that an apt pkg?
<incubii> there was someone in here that installed some adobe font pack as well thats meant to be nice
<incubii> i think so
<incubii> may not be
<incubii> theres a tutorial on ubuntu about it
<kkathman> ahh on the guide I suppose?
<incubii> yea
<kkathman> kewl, thanx incubii :)
<incubii> the subpixel rendering that you can configure in kcontrol was enough for me
<incubii> im confident that advances with xorg and freetype will improve them greatly
<kkathman> I'll try that too, there are things about adding fonts mostly for character sets, but not readability
<kkathman> its especially bad when you have white on black
<chx_> hi. How can I change the video driver? I did apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx , what's next?
<incubii> i have white on black now in my xchat windows all the time
<incubii> it looks perfectly fine
<incubii> looks like shit without subpixeling though :)
<kkathman> incubii: did you use RGB and full for your settings?
<chx_> answer to myself: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kkathman> wow that subpixeling does make a big difference
<kkathman> I'd still like to find out how to get the MS Fonts tho
<thechris> you mean corefonts?
<kkathman> well incubii mentioned ms fonts earlier, thechris 
<kkathman> I guess they are the core fonts :)
<kkathman> anyone know the debian repos by chance?
<jsubl2> deb ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian testing main contrib non-free
<kkathman> kewl, thanks jsubl2  :)  
<jsubl2> deb ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free
<jsubl2> :)
<kkathman> jsubl2: Im trying to get the msttcorefonts
<jsubl2> wifey is still running debian.. she hates change
<kkathman> lol I wish I could get my wife to run linux
<kkathman> all she does is use Quicken and surf the net
<jsubl2> no quicken alternative is there
<jsubl2> win4linux i guess would prolly run it
<jsubl2> kkathman: i forced her to try it
<jsubl2> that was a year ago
<kkathman> jsubl2: right...well if I could find her a checkbook program like Quicken, she'd move I suppose
<jsubl2> tis great not to have a win box to fight virus and such with
<kkathman> jsubl2: or that damn registry!!!
<jsubl2> yeah
<jsubl2> a year ago that virus outbreak was pretty bad.. so i made her change
<kkathman> well, I tend to travel alot, and have for years, so she does all the bill paying and keeps the checkbook up to date, and Quicken really does make her job very easy 
<jsubl2> you just have to dumn it down.. she  has desktop icons like email, web, camera......
<kkathman> ohh dang I got that public key error
<mrmanic> I think crossover runs quicken 2005.
<kkathman> GPG error
<kkathman> gotta find my notes on how to fix that
<mrmanic> kkathman: crossover runs some kind of quicken, as well as quickbooks.
<kkathman> hmm anyone know how to fix the NO PUBKEY errors?
<kkathman> thanks mrmanic :)
<kkathman> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.us.debian.org testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<mrmanic> I don't know how to fix that one.
<kkathman> hmm I got a link..let me see
<kkathman> ahhh crap I need a different key :(
<kkathman> oh well that doesnt work :(
<kkathman> sucks that ubuntu doesnt have that package :(
<chx_> help! I forgot my wallet password! help!
<kkathman> uh oh
<MichaelDiederich> i have a short question: In the moment i use debian unstable and i think, i want to switch to (k)unbutu. I only have a limited traffic, but i have a access to an debian apt server. So how many pakets are equil?
<kkathman> Id suggest installing ubuntu, then apt-getting the kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> but I have no idea how many packets
<MichaelDiederich> yes, i thought so..
<MichaelDiederich> some i can get in the university
<kkathman> you can get a download of ubuntu from the download site..then everything else is apt-get
<MichaelDiederich> and mainly debian pakets?
<kkathman> its a good CD's worth
<kkathman> MichaelDiederich: well they arent just one for one Debian pkgs, but the methodology is the same
<kkathman> its a very fast install actually
<kkathman> the download takes time tho
<kkathman> you can request a free CD
<MichaelDiederich> so it would be "hoary" and ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso ?
<MichaelDiederich> for a 586
<MichaelDiederich> gee, 686
<kkathman> yes its an x86
<MichaelDiederich> well, just found kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<kkathman> but I'd still do the hoary install, which will setup gnome, then do the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MichaelDiederich> okay, thank you very much
<kkathman> sure no prob
<chx_> how could I configure konversation so that it does not flash it's button in the taskbar? it's very annoying.
<kkathman> bbiam
<thechris> i hate c
<kkathman> hehe
<chx_> how could I configure konversation so that it does not flash it's button in the taskbar? it's very annoying.
<thechris> what is the syntacx for "for"
<chx_> #konversation is no help
<shad0w1e> something happened to my kubuntu.... it turned into plain KDE.. any idea how to get my kubuntu back?
<kkathman> has anyone tried to install fonts in KDE
<Riddell> kkathman: fonts:/  should do it
<shreck> Hello all :)
<Riddell> hello shreck 
<shreck> Hi Riddell 
<shreck> Can you help me about Kubuntu ??
<Riddell> not unless I know the problem
<shreck> Ok :)
<shreck> So, i want to change the language of my Kubuntu, but how :s ?
<shreck> French package and English package are install but my Kubuntu is in English ...
<Riddell> shreck: oh yes, the language packs arn't on the CD, need to hunt down pitti about that
<Riddell> anyway  sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-fr
<shreck> Kynaptic said Frenck package are install oO
<shreck> okay i try
<shreck> Thak you very much Riddell  ^
<shreck> +n +^
<kkathman> Riddell: Well I have managed to install the MS true type fonts, but I need to put them in KDE now. In ths Font installer, it asks me where I want to install them to, but I have no idea :)
<kkathman> I also dont want to install to many due to that bug in XFEE
<kkathman> XFREE
<shreck> Impossible to find the package blablabla :s
<amichai> i  just installed kubuntu from the kubuntu cd and konqueror keeps crashing, when i start amarok, when i browse files, when i delete files, etc
<amichai> whats up with that?
<amichai> any ideas?
<amichai> it didnt do that when i apt-get it a few days ago
<xamdm> try a online update
<amichai> xamdm: i try, but the kde-libs files gives me an error
<xamdm> it conflicts with knetworkconf ??
<xamdm> if so, just remove knetworkconf run the update and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<amichai> xamdm: what is knetworkconf?
<amichai> xamdm: i didnt even mention that
<amichai> xamdm: unless kde-libs is the same thing
<xamdm> amichai, its just a tool to configure network, kubuntu-desktop reinstalls it
<xamdm> amichai, what happen when trying to install kde-libs "error-message"
<amichai> xamdm: YES
<amichai> xamdm: yes
<xamdm> just show me the error please
<amichai> xamdm: ok :)
<amichai> xamdm: give me a sec plz
<xamdm> np
<amichai> xamdm: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<amichai> xamdm:kdelibs-data
<amichai> xamdm: do i need to force-overwrite?
<xamdm> hm, nothing else ??
<xamdm> try another apt-get update and a apt-get install -f
<amichai> xamdm: yeah.
<amichai> xamdm: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<amichai> xamdm: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<xamdm> amichai apt-get remove knetworkconf
<amichai> xamdm: Errors were encountered while processing:
<amichai> xamdm: ok
<xamdm> then do the update and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (is removed with knetwokconf)
<xamdm> sometimes the Desktop setiings get modified, kmenu removed etc., just add them again and everything is fine again
<amichai> xamdm: ok it worked.
<amichai> xamdm: well its a fresh install. last time i played around like this though, konqueror switched from being very super fast to being the slowest browsers ever...took like 20 sec, from 1 sec
<xamdm> for me its fast , realy fat :-)
<amichai> xamdm: i know that what i mean, so why would that change?
<xamdm> don't know
<amichai> xamdm: crap. thanx man for the help
<xamdm> don't forget to install kubuntu-desktop!! after the update
<amichai> xamdm: already did
<xamdm> ok, after a new login some items in kicker  will be missing, just add them again ;-)
<amichai> xamdm: is there a kde equivalent to gftp ?
<amichai> xamdm: u mean on my bar?
<xamdm> yes
<amichai> xamdm: or a frontend, i like the app just want a kde style
<xamdm> gftp, hm kbear krusader
<amichai> xamdm: which one is better? kbear or krusader?
<xamdm> amichai, install gtk-qt-engine
<amichai> xamdm: what does that do?
<xamdm> both are good, test it :-)
<xamdm> gtk-qt engine makes gftp look like a kde-app :-)
<xamdm> just have to configure it in kcontrol
<amichai> xamdm: it cant find it
<xamdm> wait a sec
<amichai> xamdm: k
<xamdm> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<amichai> xamdm: and from where do i configure that?
<xamdm> kcontrol, look and feel
<xamdm> hope thats right, i am german ;-)
<xamdm> look for gtk styles and fonts
<amichai> xamdm: nice
<amichai> xamdm: is there a way to get flash to work in konqueror?
<xamdm> just change the settings and than to look like kde again, then it should work :-)
<xamdm> hm, just install it for firefox, then it should work in konqueror
<xamdm> ore try flashplugin-nonfree with apt-get
<amichai> xamdm: thanx man
<xamdm> np
<amichai> xamdm: yeah the nonfree one is what the #kde ppl told me too
<xamdm> are jou using apt-get ore kynaptic ??
<amichai> apt-get
<amichai> xamdm: y?
<xamdm> sry :-)
<amichai> xamdm: sry for what?
<xamdm> my bad english
<xamdm> i just noticed that kynaptich often works bad
<amichai> xamdm: it worked for me, what doesnt work with it? i use apt-get cos its faster
<xamdm> if a error happens kynaptic often doesn't show me the error, just stops
<amichai> xamdm: does amarok work for u?
<xamdm> yes
<xamdm> which engine do jou use with it ??, gstreamer ??, i use the xine-engine
<amichai> xamdm: yeah i think so.
<xamdm> it still crashes for you ??
<amichai> xamdm: i use gstreamer
<xamdm> maybe switch to xine, is faster for me
<amichai> xamdm: let me start x again
<Almindor> how do I change my locale info?
<Riddell> Almindor: use kcontrol
<Almindor> that's only for KDE
<Almindor> I mean the linux locales
<Almindor> lang variable etc.
<Almindor> (In KDE I got slovak, but in locales I got english)
<amichai> xamdm: i lost my kmail app man!
<xamdm> ??
<xamdm> just reinstall it
<amichai> xamdm: kmail is already the newest version.
<xamdm> apt-get install kmail --reinstall
<xamdm> if jou can run it from konsole, then just make a new link in kmenu
<xamdm> i don't use kmail, for me it has problems with utf(
<xamdm> utf8 i meant
<amichai> xamdm: cos of german?
<xamdm> amichai, ??
<xamdm> don't know some mails contain strange icons in kimail
<amichai> xamdm: the utf8 issue?
<xamdm> i have a local imap-server so i can test any mail-app, and only kmail has this problems
<xamdm> yes it has only problems with german letters
<amichai> xamdm: ah ok
<spiral> hi
<xamdm> amichai, hm changed it to iso-standart and everything looks fine, so i can use kamil now :-)
<xamdm> hi
<amichai> xamdm: cool
<xamdm> amichai, is there a way to hide ore remove the local folder ??
<amichai> xamdm: ur home folder?
<xamdm> the local-folder in kmail, i don't need it, because of the imap ...
<amichai> xamdm: no idea man, 
<amichai> xamdm: what is the best anti-spam and anti-virus for kmail?
<xamdm> amichai, the clamav is free, and hast a kmail plugin
<amichai> xamdm: is clamav good?
<xamdm> yes
<amichai> xamdm: what about anti-spam?
<xamdm> i don't need it on my computer (my mailserver filters everything)
<xamdm> look for klamav @ www.kde-apps.org
<xamdm> spamassasin
<xamdm> but howto configure it for kmail i don't know, im filetring everythin on my server which uses a cyrus-imap server
<amichai> xamdm: cool
<xamdm> amichai, yes it is great, so if i am booting to windows ore freebsd i can still read my mails ;-)
<amichai> xamdm: oh that is cool though, flexibility
<xamdm> amichai, yes and save :-)
<xamdm> secure i meant
<amichai> xamdm: thats the most important
<xamdm> Yes, im using a raid5 array so if a harddisk fails in the server no data is lost, and if i reinstall my computer i don't need any backup :-)
<xamdm> amichai, if you search for spammasassin try apt-cache search spam 
<amichai> xamdm: man do u supply such service to companies?
<amichai> xamdm: i found it
<xamdm> amichai, with apt-cache show package-name it will give jou a description
<xamdm> amichai, no i just have to much time .-)
<amichai> xamdm: u could make good money from that. i know i would.
<amichai> xamdm: charging for ur time
<xamdm> thx
<amichai> xamdm: tell u the truth, if i could do it for free id rather
<xamdm> amichai, im doing it the ubuntu way, so it is for free :-)
<xamdm> i'm trying to become part of the kubuntu-team ....
<harald> in irssi, alt+left/right for switching windows works with Konsole but not xterm... any ideas why?
<amichai> harald: dont know sry man
<amichai> xamdm: ud never charge ppl?
<amichai> xamdm: how do u become part of the team?
<xamdm> xamdm, im talking to the guys in IRC and show them the things i did on Kde-look.org ;-)
<xamdm> amichai, charge ??, sry for my bad english
<amichai> xamdm: bezahlt werden
<xamdm> amichai, no, i only take mony if i visit people and repair there computers
<amichai> xamdm: thats what i mean. u ask for money for ur time
<amichai> xamdm: when it means going out of ur way to travel there
<xamdm> ah, ok
<Riddell> xamdm: hello
<xamdm> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> xamdm: "trying to become part of the kubuntu-team" caught my eye
<xamdm> Riddell, yes i would like to do my part, im workless at the moment i*d like to do some artwotk etc
<xamdm> and help people here in IRC :-)
<Riddell> cool
<amichai> how come in konqueror when u dowload it doesnt tell u the total, but instead tells u how much its done. like it always shows 100% even though it iesnt and then it says 4.0 mb of 4.0
<Riddell> xamdm: seen this page?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuArtwork
<xamdm> i did a usplash theme a time ago, im trying to buila splashy theme at the moment ...
<xamdm> Riddell, there is already somethin fro me :-)
<Riddell> xamdm: oh aye.  of course usplash might not happen
<xamdm> Riddell, a grub splash, someone reworked it an the usplash
<xamdm> Riddell, switched to splashy 
<Riddell> what's needed is new artwork for breezy
<xamdm> Riddell, ore will ubuntu/kubuntu not use anything of those ??
<xamdm> Riddell, ah the next release, il test it tomrow, just need to install it in vmware
<Riddell> unified isolinux, usplash (or whatever replaces it), kdm, ksplash, background etc
<Riddell> SVG based
<xamdm> Riddell, il do my very best may take a few days
<Riddell> xamdm: they seem to be talking about  cat foo.jpg > /dev/fb0  rather than something as complex as usplash
<xamdm> Riddell, any Colour wishes ??
<Riddell> xamdm: use the KDE palette
<Riddell> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Colors
<Riddell> something blueish
<xamdm> Riddell, ok, hm splashy (new name for usplash) has a few nice features now, like error messages etc
<Riddell> oh and if you can come up with 6 months worth of kubuntu calendar images that would be perfect
<xamdm> Riddell, bleu is my favourite colour so ....
<xamdm> Riddell, ill try ...
<xamdm> Riddell, may take a few days my mainbords is broken so i use a old machine which is abit slower ...
<Riddell> well no rush, we have 5 months :)
<xamdm> Riddell, so if have something nice i will upload it to kde-look and place a link in the wiki :-)
<Riddell> great
<xamdm> Riddell, did you see the sings form segfault on kde-look ??, that also looks great
<Riddell> URL?
<xamdm> wait a moment
<xamdm> Riddell, its also in the Wiki
<xamdm> Riddell, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22582
<xamdm> Riddell, also interested in a Windeco ??, tryind this at the moment, but will tkae much longer than the wallpaer stuff
<amichai> what firewall is good with kubuntu?
<Riddell> amichai: why would you need a firewall?
<Riddell> xamdm: possibly.  I think it would be nice to have a subtle change on the plastik decoration, like we use lipstik instead of platik for widgets
<Riddell> xamdm: current thinking is to put a kubuntu logo in there somehow (and very subtle)
<amichai> Riddell: just to be xtra safe
<xamdm> Riddell, ill do my very best 
* amichai safety freak
<Riddell> amichai: kubuntu has nothing open by default so there's nothing to firewall
<xamdm> i installed shorewall :-)
<amichai> i just installe firestarter
<amichai> Riddell: so it makes no difference?
<Riddell> amichai: it's concievable you could be cracked via say http and an ssh server installed
<Riddell> unlikely on a desktop machine
<xamdm> amichai, when nothing is listening on a port u can't use it for a attack ;-)
<spiral> Riddell: on my laptop, I've got a lot of servers... it depends of the use we have :-p
<amichai> nice. will it have a negative effect if i leave it on, will it slow down my net?
<Riddell> amichai: no
<spiral> hmmm, is it normal that kdebluetooth is not in apt base from breezy ?
<amichai> so i'll keep it ;)
<amichai> is there an unofficial kubuntu guide?
<Riddell> spiral: yes, we'll get it in though
<Riddell> amichai: not yet, an official one is being worked on and there was discussion of making a kubuntu version of ubuntuguide.org on the mailing list
<spiral> Riddell: should I install it by any other mean until it's in breezy ?
<amichai> how do i access breezy?
<Riddell> spiral: you can grab the packages from http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/
<xamdm> Riddell, we mailt a few days ago, you are the one who made the Kubuntu-wallpaer aren't you ??
<Riddell> xamdm: that'll be me
<Riddell> amichai: change sources.list, beware breezy will break spectacularly in the not too distant future
<spiral> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> xamdm: grab yourself a wiki page and add yourself to KubuntuPeople
<spiral> Riddell: have you got any news of mtaskbar in breezy ?
<amichai> Riddell: thanx
<xamdm> Riddell, sry but that was to english for me, what means grab ??
<Riddell> spiral: motaboy also has packages there as you can see, I think it needs another reviewer or so then can be uploaded
<spiral> Riddell: it's not mtaskbar... isn't it ?
<Riddell> xamdm: make a new wiki page for yourself if you don't have one, then you can be a Kubuntu person
<Riddell> spiral: oh mtaskbar, what's that?
<xamdm> Riddell, ok ill do that, have to go now, Lunch is there :-), see jou later
<spiral> Riddell: a taskbar list of tasks replacement
<Riddell> spiral: should I have heard of it?
<spiral> when you fly over a task name, you see a preview of its window
<spiral> Riddell: I don't know
* Riddell installs from http://packman.iu-bremen.de/debian/sid/mtaskbar/
<Riddell> now that is fun
<Riddell> kicker has the flat look by default now I thnk
<Riddell> those popups though, that's fun
<Riddell> spiral: you should try and get it uploaded to universe
<`TUX``> i have a keimap  error  on boot
<`TUX``> *key
<Riddell> in KDE or everywhere?
<`TUX``> uhmm  just a  moment
<`TUX``> i ll try to  past  it
<spiral> Riddell: I'll try... but I don't know how to make it uploaded to universe
<spiral> `TUX``: something about /etc/console/boot.keymap.gz ?
<Riddell> spiral: add yourself to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUKDE
<`TUX``> ues spiral
<`TUX``> yes
<spiral> `TUX``: I've got the same problem... Under breezy ?
<Riddell> spiral: then add the pacakge to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUNewPackages
<`TUX``> yes  spiral
<Riddell> obviously make sure the package is of a high quality first
<`TUX``> on two  Pc
<Riddell> then find 3 people to review it (me, motaboy, maybe amu)
<Riddell> then we'll upload!
<`TUX``> francesco@francesco:~$ sudo install-keymap it
<`TUX``> KDSKBENT: Invalid argument
<`TUX``> fallito il collegamento del tasto 255 al valore 8293
<`TUX``> but  it is in italian 
<spiral> `TUX``: I created a /etc/rcS.d/S99local containing 'loadkeys fr' to keep my keyboard working
<spiral> `TUX``: it's kind of a hack, but it works
<spiral> `TUX``: and I did install-keymap KERNEL
<spiral> Riddell: I should click on "Join" ?
<amichai> hey how come my monitors frequencies are not listed in xorg?
<spiral> Riddell: I should add myself to the list by editing the wiki ?
<Riddell> spiral: yep
<spiral> Riddell: so I just have to add my name in the "add a comment" field ?
<spiral> and to click on "add a comment" ?
<spiral> I don't wanna mess up the wiki
<Riddell> spiral: you should get a wiki page, see JonathanRiddell for an example
<Riddell> then edit the KubuntuPeople and MOTUNewPackages pages
<spiral> Riddell: all right... I've gotta go... I'll try to do this in a few hours
<spiral> thanks
<Riddell> groovy
<jsgotangco> damn im tired
<Riddell> jsgotangco: why's that?  been in BoFs all day?
<jsgotangco> Riddell, almost but i slept like 1am hehe
<Riddell> I was up for a 7 o'clock swim, very cool
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> i will try that tommorow
<jsgotangco> i see that's why you had that pool pic
<jsgotangco> hehe
<Riddell> hmm, am I late for dinner?
<jsgotangco> hmmm no there's still in global and some guys playing mao
<Riddell> KDE user spotted http://www.schoolnet.na/haiti/page11.html
<jsgotangco> Riddell, dinner time
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> has anyone thought about getting Libranet 3?
<Riddell> verden01: what is it?
<verden01> Libranet 3 is a Debian based distro   www.libranet.com
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<flames> hi, i can't choose in amarok the xine engine just arts, although xine is installed, arts works with local files, but when i try play stream, it's freeze, how can i switch to xine engine?
<Riddell> install amarok-xine
<flames> thx!
<flames> works fine :-)
<randabis> :)
<pupe> Buenas
<pupe> Volvi!
<pupe> Desinstale Ubuntu y ahora instale ubuntu
<randabis> no comprehendo
<KaiL_> sounds spanish..
<KaiL_> I bet he wanted to say us, that he does a reinstall
<randabis> Perhaps
<randabis> I only know enough spanish to get me in trouble at bars
<KaiL_> lol
<smouche> pupe, tiene preguntas o problemas con su instalacion?
<smouche> pupe, mejor habla ingles aqui -- use English, so we don't tee people off
<pupe> Como hago para tener mi kubuntu en espal?
<smouche> ah , he installed kubuntu!
<pupe> i want kubuntu in spanish ( kde )
<KaiL> apt-get install language-pack-es
<smouche> I'm not sure, pupe, but there are wiki pages in Spanish
<pupe> yes, but i want Kde in spanish
<smouche> pupe, KaiL told you
<pupe> ok..
<pupe> i have a question
<smouche> KaiL - does that need sudo?  pupe :  apt-get install language-pacj-es
<smouche> oops
<KaiL> yes
<smouche> pupe, sudo apt-get install language-pack-es
<KaiL> ever seen a command line in this room, which does not need sudo? :)
<smouche> lol
<smouche> sudo never hurts
<pupe> how ksynaptic connect to other server, like gsynaptic
<pupe> how??
<smouche> pupe, install synaptic, si quieres.
<pupe> how?
<smouche> sudo apt-get install synaptic  - I assume...
<pupe> hablas espaol?
<smouche> pues, estoy escribiendolo, no?  Hablo como una vaca francesa.
<smouche> pupe -- we should use English in here
<smouche> pupe, I recommend you read http://proyectos.gsol.ws/ubuntu4.10/
<smouche> information in Spanish for ubuntu in general, helpful even if using kde.
<smouche> buena suerte, pupe.  I need to go to work!  Ciao.
<pupe> apt-get install kde-i18n-es          I download that but in perzonalizer the kde always esta ingles and yo quiero esdpaol
<KaiL> relogin 
<pupe> bash say that
<pupe> root@Ubuntu:/home/pupe # apt-get install kde-i18n-es
<pupe> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<pupe> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<pupe> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete kde-i18n-es
<KaiL> you need to enable "universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<KaiL> eh, no, you don't...
<KaiL> "apt-get update" before
<pupe> What yo habilitar universe
<KaiL> there's a line with "universe" at it's end
<KaiL> ..and a # at it's beginning
<KaiL> remove the #
<pupe> THANKS
<pupe> YOU ARE GREAT GUY'S!
<pupe> YO RESOLVE MY PROBLEM SO FAST
<pupe> MUCHAS THANKS
<amichai> if anyone can help me, i just lost all my keyboard layouts, and i have an icon saying error instead of showing a flag, any ideas?
<amichai> anybody?
<KaiL> error? flag?
<amichai> KaiL: u know how for different layouts u have a flag on ur bar?
<KaiL> ah, that one
<amichai> KaiL: keyboard layout
<KaiL> if you klick on it, you get an option to set the layouts.. doesn't this work any more?
<amichai> KaiL: when i go the control panel to add layout, its empty, no layouts. 
<KaiL> oops
<amichai> KaiL: no. i just installed ati so it changed the xorg
<amichai> KaiL: but i dont see in my xorg backup that kde used xorg for its layout
<KaiL>     Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"
<KaiL> that's the interesting line I guess...
<amichai> KaiL: yeah...hinting?
<amichai> KaiL: ok i sorted it
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<NTolerance> greets
<NTolerance> hopefully the script in the topic will fix my kde desktop
<NTolerance> got hosed up bad
<NTolerance> i'm a noob to this channel...how come there are no ops?
<kkathman> there arent any ops just cuz no need I suppose
<kkathman> NTolerance: what happened to your KDE?
<NTolerance> panel quit
<NTolerance> systray quit
<NTolerance> all i have are my launch icons
<NTolerance> at the bottom
<NTolerance> same thing that's been described on the forums
<NTolerance> i just hope my .kde profile is OK
<NTolerance> spent a lot of time setting that up
<kkathman> NTolerance:  do you have your kicker at the bottom?
<NTolerance> pardon my noobness, but i have what i would call the equivalent of the windows quick launch bar
<NTolerance> that's it
<NTolerance> script didn't fix the problem
<NTolerance> :(
<kkathman> NTolerance: hmm did this come about when you tried to do the update yesterday?
<NTolerance> i didn't do a dist-upgrade
<NTolerance> i was trying to install klibido
<NTolerance> and something depended on the kdelibs or something
<NTolerance> then i went to reboot and my desktop was virtually gone
<NTolerance> i have my background and the quick launch, that's it
<kkathman> NTolerance: at the top of this page, when you joined there was a link to fix the kdelibs bug..did you try that?
<NTolerance> yeah
<NTolerance> ran the script
<NTolerance> didn't change anything
<NTolerance> :(
<kkathman> that fixed mine
<kkathman> but then mine didnt mess up except the kdelibs didnt finish
<NTolerance> i suppose i'm gonna have to reinstall
<kkathman> you might try this...
<kkathman> NTolerance: try quitting the KDE, login in a different WM, and then remove kubuntu-desktop, then reinstall just that
<pointwood> what app do you recommend to batch resize a lot of pics?
<NTolerance> hrem
<NTolerance> hrm
<NTolerance> don't have another wm installed
<kkathman> pointwood: Ive never done that so I cant help you on a batch tool
<kkathman> NTolerance: can you get to a shell (terminal)
<NTolerance> should i install xfce or ubuntu-desktop?
<NTolerance> yeah
<kkathman> try installing like wmaker
<NTolerance> ok
<NTolerance> how do i boot into a different wm?
<kkathman> NTolerance: when you installed, did you install hoary, then do an apt-get on kubuntu-desktop?
<NTolerance> installed from the kubuntu disc
<kkathman> icck
<kkathman> NTolerance: in my opinion, you should never install from kubuntu
<amichai> how do i find out where my cdrom is mounter?
<kkathman> amichai: cd /media, then do an ls -l    see if what you have
<kkathman> amichai: or you can just bring up Konqueror
<NTolerance> ok i have windowmaker installed
<NTolerance> how to i boot to it?
<amichai> kkathman: thanx
<NTolerance> or can i just reinstall kubuntu-desktop with a terminal?
<kkathman> NTolerance: since you installed from kubuntu, Im not sure if you can, now..so you might just have to reinstall
<NTolerance> hrm
<kkathman> If its not a tremendous amount of problem, try reinstalling with just the hoary ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, that way you always have a good alternate desktop
<NTolerance> could i just boot to a terminal and do apt-get reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<kkathman> NTolerance: you can try that, sure, but since you didnt apt-get the first time, I dont think it will do any good to apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> but then I've never tried it either
<NTolerance> well
<NTolerance> seeing as how i might end up going back to unbuntu/gnome....
<NTolerance> do most kde apps run fine under gnome?
<kkathman> NTolerance:  I think...that if you tried to reinstall k-d  it would just come up and give you messages that its at the current version
<NTolerance> i'm mainly asking about kdrc...the tsclient that comes with gnome gives syntax errors with vncviewer
<kkathman> NTolerance: yes, allegedly, any app should run in both
<NTolerance> hrm
<NTolerance> ok
<NTolerance> thx
<kkathman> NTolerance: there are some minor exceptions
<kkathman> NTolerance: but thats why I always tell people to install hoary straight up first
<kkathman> NTolerance: then you get all the gnome libs
<NTolerance> hmm
<NTolerance> that sounds like a good idea
<NTolerance> i usually get problems installing gnome apps on kubuntu
<NTolerance> i get LOTS of problems with python apps
<NTolerance> they want a certain version, ubuntu has the version, but it'll be like python2.4-ubuntu instead of python2.4
<NTolerance> then synaptic will complain and remove the package everytime you go to change something
<NTolerance> i just did an apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop in windowmaker and still no change
<zyga> hello
<zyga> what might be the cause of different font sizes when running non-native apps
<zyga> kde aps in gnome have big letters
<zyga> while gtk apps in kde have tiny letters
<NTolerance> i get the reverse running gnome apps in kde
<NTolerance> fonts are too small
<NTolerance> heh
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> so it's a bug?
<NTolerance> try adjusting the "fixed width" font in KDE
<NTolerance> lemme know if it works
<zyga> fixed width?
<NTolerance> yeah
<NTolerance> kde control center/look and feel/fonts
<NTolerance> i think
<zyga> and BTW: kde misses many glyphs from my fonts (locale stuff)
<NTolerance> my kde is broken so i'm guessing
<zyga> gnome shows all polish chars okay but kde only one or two fonts actually work okay
<zyga> and I cannot select freemono as default terminal font, it's not classified as monospace
<NTolerance> hrmm
<NTolerance> dunno about that
<Imrahil> kkathman, why do you recommend not using the kubuntu install method (from install cd)? It has been said by jriddell that it is functionally equivalent to just apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<NTolerance> he said that if you install with the ubuntu cd that you already have all the gnome/gtk stuff
<NTolerance> you're inevitably going to be running a gnome program or two anyways
<Imrahil> correct, but installing kubuntu then apt-get gnome-desktop gets you to the same point no?
<NTolerance> not sure
<NTolerance> i'm still a noob, but i've picked up on a few things
<NTolerance> i'm going to have to reinstall today
<NTolerance> damnit
<NTolerance> can't fix my kde
<NTolerance> going to try gnome, kubuntu has a few too many fatal bugs it seems
<NTolerance> was running great until last night
<amichai> NTolerance: what probs?
<NTolerance> my entire desktop is useless nowt
<NTolerance> there's a bug in the repository where your kdelibs package gets all messedup
<NTolerance> and then your desktop has virtually nothing
<NTolerance> all i have is the launcher
<NTolerance> nothing else
<amichai> NTolerance: i had that too
<amichai> NTolerance: u lost ur buttons and stuff?
<NTolerance> yeah
<NTolerance> i have 4 launch icons
<NTolerance> and a backgroun
<NTolerance> d
<NTolerance> that's it
<amichai> NTolerance: ok so the answer is simple man. Just add them again.
<amichai> NTolerance: right click on the bar and add them
<NTolerance> hrm
<amichai> NTolerance: there was an error with that files, i've never seen that on kde before. so no need to throw kubuntu out so quick.
<amichai> NTolerance: any other probs?
<NTolerance> less documentation and how-tos
<NTolerance> instability
<amichai> NTolerance: well kubuntu is very new. 
<amichai> NTolerance: remember though this is Linux, u can make it stable and also unstable. if its unstable fix it, and then write a howto so others wont go through what u did.
<NTolerance> a lot of others have been through this and i tried their suggestions
<NTolerance> there are several threads on it
<NTolerance> i'm not giving up on linux, but i do want to try gnome again
<NTolerance> i can certainly just grab the kde-desktop again
<amichai> NTolerance: yeah thats an idea. Or just grab gnome now :) then u'll have them both, and then grab xfce too
<Imrahil> amichai, overall kubuntu is great. some ubuntifiying may be in order
<amichai> Imrahil: the only thing i dont like is that its missing the mounting unmounting of ubuntu which was very cool
<NTolerance> i like kubuntu just fine, kde 3.4 looks awesome
<NTolerance> i got my panels back
<NTolerance> so apparently this panel stuff isn't in the .kde profile?
<NTolerance> or did my profile get messed up too?
<amichai> NTolerance: when u fix the kde-libs it causes ur .kde to be renewed
<amichai> NTolerance: so ur settings were lost
<amichai> NTolerance: i've never seen a need to do that before, but talk to other
<NTolerance> hrm
<NTolerance> but my background is still here
<NTolerance> so are my launch icons
<NTolerance> fonts
<NTolerance> etc
<amichai> NTolerance: so maybe not all was lost, how did u install kde-libs in the end?
<NTolerance> well
<NTolerance> i did use the script in the topic
<NTolerance> i was under the impression that my desktop would come back to normal after that
<NTolerance> apparently adding the panels back needs to be done regardless
<NTolerance> we'll see how the rest of my KDE is after this, hopefully nothing else is broken
<markc> I'm trying to update my system to unstable but I'm confused about the sysvinit vs sysv-rc packages, which one is correct these days ?
<amichai> gotta go
<amichai> take care
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone here know why konversation is not in 0.17 with i18n working in breezy ?
<NTolerance> hrm strange
<NTolerance> i just burned a back up of my home directory with k3b
<NTolerance> i told it to verify the data
<NTolerance> doing so it gave me an error about not being able to read the is9660 filesystem
<NTolerance> however
<NTolerance> i mounted the disc in konqueror and i can read it just fine
<pointwood> what do you use for ripping CD's?
<`TUX``> kaudiocreator or grip
<pointwood> of course
<tarax> hi there :)
<tarax> nice to join, (quite a long time since I've been on IRCs ;)
<tarax> congratulations and deeeeep thanks to kubuntu contributors
<pointwood> KDE doesn't want to recognize my cdrom drive :/
<KaiL> pointwood: you only get an icon, if there's a cd in the drive
<pointwood> I got a CD in the drive
<pointwood> wait...now it would
<pointwood> well, konqy would
<bhna> is the kdelibs problem solved?
<NTolerance> i fixed it by backing up my .kde folder, running the script in the topic, and adding the panels back
<amichai> how do i enable the option to make my menu transparent, its grayed out
<bhna> i mean in the repos
<NTolerance> dunno about that
<NTolerance> as far as the repos go
<NTolerance> amichai, are you referring to the K panel?
<NTolerance> or all menus?
<NTolerance> what you probably want is Control Center -> Appearance and Themes -> Style ->Effects
<amichai> NTolerance: menus
<amichai> NTolerance: the panel is done
<amichai> NTolerance: i know. the problem isnt finding it, the problem is that i cant choose it. its grayed out. as if i'm missing the plugin
<NTolerance> oh sorry
<NTolerance> my guess is that you need to add stuff to your xorg.conf to enable some acceleration on your vidcard
<NTolerance> i could be totally wrong
<amichai> NTolerance: no i think ur right
<Anlar> requires the composite extensions afaik
<AlfonsVH> Hi guys; my sound card doesn't work under Kubuntu. When I start any live CD based on Knoppix, the sound DOES work; but Kubuntu doesn't detect any cards. It's a Compaq standard PnP card (I'll watch for the exact type nr. if you like). Any suggestions?
<Blissex> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#troubleshooting
<AlfonsVH> I tried some stuff listed on that link, Blissex, but the sound card doesn't seem to get detected AND the command "alsaconf" doesn't work!
<Blissex> as to ''does not work'': http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<AlfonsVH> oh yeah; and the directory "/proc/asound/" doesn't exist either
<amichai> what menu does kubuntu use? a b or c?
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: that means none of the ALSA drivers are loaded.
<NTolerance> amichai, what video card do you have?
<AlfonsVH> Blissex; how to load them?
<AlfonsVH> I'm a newbie; see
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: you have to figure out which specific driver you need and then add it to '/etc/modules'.
<amichai> NTolerance: ati
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: however Ubuntu as a rule should do that automatically for you, if this is not happening it is because the drivers you have were released before your sound chipset and therefore dont support it.
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: probably Knoppix has more recent drivers so it they match your chipset.
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: what you can do is to upgrade your ALSA and kernel packages to be more recent in that case.
<AlfonsVH> Blissex; I don't think so, the live CD I used is allmost 2 years old and my Kubuntu version less than 2 months
<AlfonsVH> amichai; how do you mean, a b or c?
<NTolerance> ok
<NTolerance> hold on amichai 
<amichai> AlfonsVH: not sure. i thought there was a code for differen kde menu according to what the distro uses, such kubuntu uses kmenu a and susue uses kmenu suse
<AlfonsVH> Blissex; there are no Compaq sound-cards listed on the ALSA website!! Since it works under Knoppix, I think it is supported though. Is there any universal driver or module?
<AlfonsVH> oh amichai, I don't know 'bout ghat
<AlfonsVH> * that
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: I think you really need to read that troubleshooting section.
<AlfonsVH> I did, Blissex; but if I try the commands listed, it doesn't work (e.g. alsaconf)
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: perhaps reread more carefully...
<amichai> AlfonsVH: so its probably nonsense
<NTolerance> amichai, 
<NTolerance> back up your xorg.conf
<NTolerance> and add this to the "device" section
<NTolerance> Option          "backingstore"              "true"
<NTolerance> 	Option 		"AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 
<NTolerance> reboot and see if the you have the options
<AlfonsVH> Blissex; if I understand the troubleshoot section correctly; there should be a "/proc/asound/" folder when the sound-stuff is compiled into the kernel; but there isn't such a folder!
<NTolerance> also
<NTolerance> add this after the module section:
<NTolerance> Section "Extensions"
<NTolerance> 	Option 	"Composite" "Enable"
<NTolerance> EndSection
<NTolerance> here's where I'm getting this infor from:
<NTolerance> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<NTolerance> no need to install the program, just edit xorg.conf
<whiskers> what a couple of days....i am sure tired now
<whiskers> well there was a new libc6 today on ubuntu...and kexi is good to go.
<whiskers> kexi is connecting now as well as knoda so both approaches are clear to proceed
<osh> Can I install kubuntu from a livecd or do I need the install-cd? Please tell me I haven't downloaded the iso for nothing... ;-)
<whiskers> but one thing...apache is dead in the water...it doesn't work at all with the new libc6
<AlfonsVH> osh; you have to use the install cd as far as I know
<osh> AlfonsVH: How annoying...
<whiskers> however i did manage to get postgres, php5, and xiopen web server working on win98
<whiskers> there we have pgaccess working also
<whiskers> and here too
<whiskers> but the RAD design tools are just beginning and need some additional work...but the good news is that they are finally connecting to the databases
<AlfonsVH> osh: indeed; you probably do want to install it to HD
<whiskers> i did finally manage to solve that scons shit with qt-mt...and now  a qt version of rekall is trying to compile finally......
<whiskers> i don't know why they made it so difficult by not supplying a make file...but it is trying to compile now
<osh> AlfonsVH: It wouldn't be a bad option to be able to install from the live-cd, even if that meant doing a network-install of every package.
<whiskers> so the good news is that MS Access type databases are possible now on Linux...just need some gui work....but the bad news is that all this completely kills the non-threaded versions of apache
<flames> hi, has kde dc++ (clone) application?
<jnoon> is there a mail checker i can get that sits in the system tray?
<mschiff> jnoon: maybe kbiff?
<AlfonsVH> Blissex; I think I figured it out; but on the ALSA website is written that I should configure the driver tarball. Is this OK?
<jnoon> mschiff, does it support google by any chance?
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: usually you should not.
<jnoon> mschiff, gmail i meant
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: if you have a recent Ubuntu version
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: if you have a recent Ubuntu version it will have just about everything precompiled.
<mschiff> jnoon: I dont know, but it supports POP3 and so does gmail, so I suppose yes
<mschiff> Does anybody know I can configure font settings for gnome 1.4 apps?
<amichai> NTolerance: man i really appreciate ur help. ati screws up when composite is enabled
<AlfonsVH> Blissex; how do I load the correct modules then? I need the snd-es18xx module and the only info I found on the website talks about configuring the driver package using the --with-cards-es18xx option
<spiral> hi
<mschiff> amichai: buy an nvidia card if you want to use composite
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: add them to '/etc/modules'
<amichai> mschiff: agreed :) next time
<alex> eee
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: but again, if you have 'hotplug' or 'discover' enabled, they should be autoloaded.
<Blissex> AlfonsVH: unless your card is very new, it should be in the autoconfiguration database.
<mschiff> amichai: my ATI card died last week... now I have an nvidia and composite works good. with ati I never managed it to work ok
<whiskers> well..the rekall build did not quite succeed...the system says it doesn't know how to compile a .y file
<whiskers> i sure hate these kinds of headaches...i already had to go get a working version of flex just to get past that scons shit
<amichai> mschiff: nvidia is ideal for linux
<whiskers> now i have to figure out what program is needed to compile a .y file
<mschiff> amichai: but I dosabled it again, because there seem to be some serous mem leaks with comp enabled...
<mschiff> amichai: I like eyecandy.. but not if it eats all my memory... ;)
<amichai> mschiff: i dont care for composite i just want my menu to be transparent
<amichai> mschiff: tell me about it
<AlfonsVH> Blissex; I found the card; it wasn't a Compaq, but an ESS with 'compaq' printed on it. I'll try the module stuff
<AlfonsVH> thanks
<mschiff> amichai: about what? the memleak?
<amichai> mschiff: yeah
<amichai> mschiff: gotta go man, was good
<mschiff> amichai: hm I dont know much about it... I saw that xorg uses over 500mb after several hours.. so..
<whiskers> ok it looks like that .y stuff is an old Berkeley trick...thank GNU we have some tools to deal with it on linux
<whiskers> i also have made a short sample move with ogg-theora-vorbis to stay legal...and it does play in totem ...but occassioanlly the sound skips a bit...so i think the free software ogm approach still needs a little work
<whiskers> movie
<whiskers> slowly the desktop is coming into shape
<whiskers> well now yacc is giving a couple of hiccups on rekall...they sure did not make this easy
<Anlar> it is just your crappy stuff again.. since ogg/theora works wonderful here :) no skips, no hops, beautiful quality and just works.
<whiskers> Anlar, you always seem to be looking for some kind of argument....but uh...on a 10 minute sample movie i had no skips...but on a sample 1hour movie i had several skips in the sound synching...
<whiskers> Anlar, also i noticed that theora was about 2x as large as MPeg4
<Anlar> I got those videos from that one conference.. they are hours long.. no problems 
<whiskers> Anlar, did you make them yourself.
<Anlar> nope.
<whiskers> Anlar, because that is what a desktop system must do successfully
<whiskers> Anlar, and i have created a couple and there are some skips
<Anlar> mines does, if I want to. :)
<pupe> How hack netbios in linux?
<osh> Now isn't this a kick in the head. I downloaded the livecd and booted from that. Then I found out that I need the installcd to install from so I tried downloading that, just to find out that availible space in "Home" is 550MiBi, just 60 less than I need. Bummer.
<whiskers> i also have some good news for the gnome fans....glom is finally connecting as well as kexi...knoda...and uh...pgaccess....so competition is underway
<jnoon> anyone know how i can install the latest kcheckgmail? my repo's are set to hoary, im guessing i need to set something to unstable but not sure?
<osh> whiskers: What's glom, kexi and knoda?
<whiskers> but everyone on gnome that has waited for glom...it has finally made the connection
<whiskers> the bad side is that this stuff totally destroys the non-threaded version of apache
<whiskers> or at least for the moment
<whiskers> osh, they are RAD database design systems......to compete with MS Access
<osh> whiskers: Sweet. I know a few who's been bugging me about that.
<whiskers> so now Murray...has at least one independent verification that glom is working.
<whiskers> osh, you bet your ass.....everybody is working on it....both kde and gnome
<whiskers> osh, nobody wants to pay MS $100 for that stuff when they can do it for free.
* osh has to reboot to download the kubuntu64.iso so he can install it properly...
<whiskers> it sure is nice to see glom connecting....i never thought that was going to happen
<osh> whiskers: Good news indeed.
<whiskers> osh, yes great news for kde and gnome.....but bad news for apache...they need to get a threaded version out that is consistent with NPLT in libc6
<whiskers> osh, maybe the acronym is backwards...but something along the lines of Native Posix Linux Threads
<whiskers> osh, so the free Linux Desktop and Server can kick Berkeley's butt
<osh> whiskers, or else? Won't apace run if glom/kexi/knoda is installed?
<whiskers> osh, apache died completely when i installed libc6 with NPTL compilation to get this database stuff working
<whiskers> osh, the apache2-mfm-dev was a non-threaded version and it died completely...
<whiskers> osh, there is a threaded version underway...but synaptic will not let you get it because of missing dependencies
<whiskers> osh, so i will just go compile it later...i am very tired just to report these hopeful findings
<osh> whiskers: Hmm, that's bad. I've got to reboot to fetch an iso to install kubuntu properly. Back later. (Fscking annoying that /home is 50MB to small for an iso or that the livecd can't be used to install the system from).
<jnoon> is all the kubuntu stuff compatible with breezy?
<kkathman> jnoon: well probably when something is released, and there was a incompatibility, they would release a change to other things as well, so..most likely yes
<kkathman> jnoon: personally Im a bit sketchy in going to breezy quite yet..its still very new .. so I will wait until they arent updating 50-60 updates an hour
<jnoon> ah
<lao_v> hi guys..can anyone help me getting my 'root' apps (synaptic) to use the kde/qt theme ? i have installed the gtk2 engine and all my non-root apps use kde/qt theme perfectly
<lao_v> i have also copied the gtkrc to /root
<illusina> why can't I chown a mounted filesystem even while I'm root? (vfat, and it was mounted at boot via fstab)
<foodcoman> Greetz
<illusina> Hello
<foodcoman> I am not sure why.
<foodcoman> Its interesting that ubuntuguide.org talks about chown for this.
<whiskers> ok...great...i got passed that Berkeley Yet Another Compiler's Compiler with the help of GNU Bison
<whiskers> i knew GNU(Bison and Flex) could beat the Berkeley Yacc and Lex for a Compiler's Compiler
<whiskers> thank GNU
<illusina> ah -hah
<illusina> thanks for the ubuntuguide link foodcoman
<foodcoman> Sure
<whiskers> i sure hope there are no more snags for a qt version of rekall
<whiskers> instead of the kde version
<whiskers> at least this way we will have it built on the multithreaded qt libraries
<whiskers> for the dual core Intel chips and the smp AMD 64's since they are quite inexpensive now
<whiskers> that is one tough program to compile...beginning with no Makefile
<Anlar> lol.
<whiskers> Anlar, you laugh...but i don't see you getting off your fat ass and doing it.
<whiskers> Anlar, and not to mention it was a native kde  codebase and i am building a qt-mt version of it
<Anlar> I got my system tarballed at the backups.. helping in finding a bug in the i810 video drivers atm, the whole desktop is very sketchy since I installed a special linux just for the need
<Anlar> a bit busy here.
<nitwoh> il parait qu'on joue  civilization, ici ?
<whiskers> man that thing has been compiling for several hours now...i wonder if it will ever get to the end without continually breaking
<whiskers> but anyway it is nice to know there are several alternative approaches and they are all getting past the starting point
<whiskers> nitwoh, je ne parle francais
<Boogieman> helloo
<Boogieman> -o
<nitwoh> sorry, it was just a evil private joke for shogouki 
<whiskers> nitwoh, i wondered who it was for...but it is none of my business so i stay out of it
<nitwoh> :)
<whiskers> that libc6 that ubuntu got today did wonders for the system....now the major thing that needs to be repaired is apache...because some desktops use phpmyadmin for their database stuff
<Anlar> works here. heh
<whiskers> i did get php5 working on win98 with xiopen web server and DBMaster.PHP....but uh...well it still leaves something to be desired also
<whiskers> well i should say win98se...so no one misunderstands
<Jahooty> how do i get kernel sources with apt-get?
<whiskers> Jahooty, just go to kernel.org and get the latest stuff and try it out and let them know what bugs you find
<Boogieman> does kubuntu support ipv6?
<Jahooty> i'm not advanced enough to know a kernel bug when i see one
<Jahooty> i just want my wireless to work
<whiskers> Jahooty, yes you will...believe me...when the kernel hiccups...you definitely will notice it
<Far^Side> how do I downgrade Kubuntu Breezy Badger to Hoary Hedgehog? I just upgrade yesterday, but it was too unstable for me
<bhna> Boogieman: yes
<Boogieman> the normal installation or do i have to install it?
<bhna> Jahooty: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<spiral> hmmm, how can I do in order to use firefox instead of konqueror as a default browser with kde apps ?
<bhna> Boogieman: i think the normal installation
<bhna> spiral: wich app?
<whiskers> spiral, firefox is not consistent with kde apps...konq is much more consistent on the kde platform
<whiskers> spiral, most people have been downloading firefox for windows or gnome
<whiskers> spiral, but MS says they are going to put a stop to that shit with some CSS KungFu.....and make IE7 better than Firefox
<spiral> whiskers: I know... but I'm more used to firefox, and I like the extensions I have
<whiskers> spiral, yea...i know ...these extensions are nice
<spiral> whiskers: otherwise I would be using konqueror
<spiral> bhna: I found it in kcontrol, thanks
<whiskers> spiral, but...Konq can make use of most of the extensions...you just have to locate them and somehow tell Konq where they are
<bhna> spiral: Control Center -> KDE Componets -> Componets Chooser
<spiral> whiskers: extensions like 'addblock'
<bhna> spiral: sorry to late ;-)
<spiral> bhna: thanks, that's what I used
<whiskers> spiral, well perhaps...and they also have free adblock programs
<spiral> whiskers: for konqueror ? how do you do ?
<whiskers> spiral, and flash block is easy...just don't install flash
<Anlar> that's why/where you use Webcleaner
<spiral> Anlar: I should look at it
<whiskers> spiral, well let me finish compiling this doggone multithreaded qt version of rekall....and then i will open up Konq
<spiral> whiskers: all right
<bhna> whiskers: adblock for konqui? you are joking
<senator32> i need some help. I use ubuntu, with kde. In gnome my USB thumb drive auto-mounts, but not in kde. How can i get it to automount in KDE?
<senator32> please help
<whiskers> spiral, here ...look into this
<whiskers> Web Ad Blocking Under Linux/Unix, BeOS, MacOS and Windows
<whiskers> by @Man
<spiral> whiskers: what's the name of this software ?
<whiskers> here is the URL of THE MAN
<whiskers> http://www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~atman/spam/adblock.shtml
<DaBlade> Hello
<DaBlade> I'm on Kubuntu. Been configuring it for the past few hours, running apt, updating it, installing, configuring etc..
<DaBlade> Now I've rebooted, and the taskbar won't work properly. I can see the system tray, the K icon, Firefox and Konsole, but no tasks appear in the bar
<senator32> anyone know how to make thumb drives automount in ubuntu....running kde
<whiskers> spiral, and thank GNU that URL is GNU
<senator32> ?
<spiral> whiskers: thanks
<Anlar> yeah, useless if you got Webcleaner. :)
<whiskers> well i believe we have our first Multi-Threaded Version of Rekall if anybody wants it for free
<whiskers> now...lets see what it looks like
<DaBlade> Can anyone help me with this?
<Boogieman> <DaBlade> Now I've rebooted, and the taskbar won't work properly. I can see the system tray, the K icon, Firefox and Konsole, but no tasks appear in the bar < put the window bar back in the bar
<DaBlade> umm..? lol
<bhna> Boogieman: are you DaBlade?
<DaBlade> No he isn't
<Boogieman> maybe
<DaBlade> lol no he ain't :P
<pussfeller> when i fire up kaudiocreator it always sez, dev/hdc , you dont have enough permisions or something to that effect
<Boogieman> i'm your evil brother
<pussfeller> then, after i click ok, i can rip
<DaBlade> no. he's sleeping over there in his, and has finally shut up :P
<DaBlade> *his bed
<pussfeller> will that hosts thing really work
<bhna> senator32: open konqueror, type media:/, is there an usb-thumb-drive-icon?
<pussfeller> i would like to find a nice web monitering utilty I could put on the gateway that didn't involve squid
<DaBlade> ok I figured it out
<DaBlade> but there are a few more things I wanna change, if you guys can help me with it
<DaBlade> I want the home icon to show on the desktop (/home/dablade)
<senator32> let me see
<DaBlade> I want the trash to be on the desktop, not in kicker
<senator32> ah yes it is
<senator32> it just didn't put it on my desktop automatically
<DaBlade> how do I make those two appear on the desktop?
<bhna> senator32: control center -> Desktop -> Behavior -> Tab Desktop Icons
<bhna> senator32: enable removeable media
<DaBlade> k thanks senator32
<Boogieman> bye
<bhna> bye
<Far^Side> does anyone know if it is possible to even downgrade Kubuntu?
<whiskers> Far^Side, why on earth would you want to downgrade....the apps still need more work
<Far^Side> whiskers, I would like to downgrade from Breezy Badger to Hoary Hedghehog, because I get about a freeze a day
<whiskers> Far^Side, but if you want to downgrade....well i have a few old floppies left when linux began with the minix file system
<whiskers> Far^Side, do you want to downgrade 11 years...the more you downgrade the better ...right?
<bhna> whiskers: ;-) 0.99
<whiskers> Far^Side, but you will have a difficult time getting things working with libtix
<Far^Side> whiskers, no, only to Hoary Hedghehog, that's not 11 years
<whiskers> Far^Side, not too much support there.
<Bubi> hi all :)
<bhna> hi
<TD|Gaute> Alright... I'm ripping a CD in KAudioCreator... where the heck does the files end up?
<Far^Side> whiskers, so it would be easier to just reinstall Kubuntu 5.04?
<Bubi> can anyone tell me what does this mean
<Bubi> 26 20:02:32 bubi syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart.
<pussfeller> ussually in format/artist/album
<pussfeller> like, mp3, etc
<pussfeller> tho its completely configurabble with a nice utlity
<TD|Gaute> Where?
<pussfeller> in your home dir
<Bubi> im experiencing strange sudden reboots
<pussfeller> what are you ripping to
<TD|Gaute> Yeah.. but where is the "nice utility" ?
<pussfeller> in the settings
<pussfeller> where you tell it how you want the folders/files named
<bhna> TD|Gaute: /mp3 or /ogg
<TD|Gaute> Didn't find anything in the setting on where to save the rips.
<pussfeller> seek and ye shall find
<TD|Gaute> I found out that I should set the quality in the Control Center, but nothing on location.
<TD|Gaute> OK, I'm blind... found it.
<whiskers> Far^Side, so far 5.04 has needed a lot of updates
<whiskers> Far^Side, i would not go back to that if i were you
<Shaquile> I installed Kubuntu on my laptop. Everything works great, except that when I tap on my touchpad it thinks that the tap is the mouse's right button instead of the left and its freaking me out.
<Shaquile> Any ideas?
<Anlar> switch it to be left handed from the control center?
<Anlar> a _fast_ and lame hack, hehe
<Anlar> but should work.
<Shaquile> Yes. Ofcourse it works. But then the real mousebuttons under the touchpad will be lefthanded aswell.. 
<Shaquile> I can go with xmodmap -e "point 2 1 3 4 5 6 7" 
<Anlar> but that switches also the real mousebuttons as well?
<whiskers> i can't figure out where rekall got installed
<Shaquile> But same problem then
<Shaquile> Didn't work by the way
<whiskers> oh no wonder it is called rekallqt
<whiskers> a nice blue screen comes up on rekallqt-mt
<whiskers> well there is some kind of demonstration orders sample database to open
<whiskers> hmm...if you fetch details it wants you to use xbase...and i have not built that one yet
<bhna> whiskers: is this your blog here?
<whiskers> nope just taking a look at the progress of the free software community towards a solution for the expensive MSAccess
<Anlar> yup, he whines and groans to here because he has no other place.
<whiskers> Anlar, you just can't help yourself from degrading everyone around you can you...you seem to be a worthless piece of shit....but uh i  have more important things to do...than lower myself into the gutters with you
<Anlar> nah, just you. whining about how you can't get even elementary tasks done and trying to tell others too that they are "broken" and "can't be done".. you have been whining about your "MS ACCESS" replacement for a few days now.. all it took for me was ~10 minutes to fetch couple packages, shake and bake.. and you just manage to masturbate all over the channel like a complete retard Windows user for hours and hours
<pussfeller> children children
<Anlar> otherwise I wouldn't mind actually but some people might believe also your groundless claims that "things suck" when in fact what is sucking is you.
<whiskers> ok...way to go....rekall connected and the database is up for manipulation
<whiskers> Anlar, you are a dirtbag scumm from hell....and i think you are just a worthless materialist capitalistic pig....i bet if i bothered i could evidence that you have even tried to earn a paycheck in this world.
<bhna> whiskers:  pleas be quiet. thi is the #kubuntu channel not your blog
<bhna> whiskers: or open up a new channel #whiskers
<whiskers> bhna, this is not a blog...i am trying to factually relate the findings of some new code and compilation approaches for everyone....and if anyone wants this binary and source they are welcome to it for free by the laws of GNU....and these capitalist pigs cannot stand this.
<bhna> whiskers: ahhhh, but this is the #kubuntu channel anyway
<whiskers> bhna, well this happens to be supportable by kubuntu if anyone wants the modifications to the source and the binary....and if they have qt-mt installed it should work for them....as much as it can in this early stage.
<shapord> hi all
<whiskers> bhna, and it appears that kexi, rekall, and knoda are very competitive at this time but still need refinements and enhancements
<whiskers> bhna, now...this does have form wizards which might help some people out
<whiskers> bhna,  and they can have these things for free if they let me know where to send them....so they don't get manipulated by capitalist pigs trying to make a buck off of someone elses' ideas
<Shaquile> Damn it.. I'm so mad.. why is my touchpad wierd? =(
<bhna> nice but i have no interest on every little step of your work.
<bhna> whiskers:nice but i have no interest on every little step of your work.
<Anlar> shaquile: check if the pad has got some specific drivers loaded. they might have parameters or you could remove them
<Shaquile> Anlar: synaptics
<Shaquile> Anlar: That's the driver
<Anlar> yes, that's what I was afraid of. :) 
<Shaquile> Anlar: I thought that was good... What should I do? 
<Far^Side> whiskers, ok, thank you for the answer.
<Anlar> shaquile: I have not had any of those so I am a bit puzzled.. ask google, or modinfo synaptics to see what it supports.
<bhna> Shaquile: http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
<Far^Side> whiskers, but I just wonder, is it possible to go back to 5.04 without a reinstall? For me it would be better than a full freeze once a day
<Shaquile> bhna: Thanks... I have already read it :)
<KaiL_> hmm, somebody else had a working synaptics setup just after install
<Anlar> far^side: full freeaze?
<Far^Side> Anlar, yes
<KaiL> what freezes there?
<Far^Side> Anlar, I need to do a reboot
<Anlar> far^side: what did your syslog say when it froze?
<Anlar> far^side: you don't have pentium-4 with hyper-threading, do you?
<KaiL> is there a bug?
<Anlar> at least the provided i686-smp kernels are quite much fucked on many motherboards with p4 and ht. 
<Far^Side> Anlar, no I have a Athlon 64
<Far^Side> kernel 2.6.11
<Anlar> check your system logs nevertheless. if you see some acpi errors just before the crash, .. roll your own
<KaiL> maybe going back to 2.6.10 is enough
<Anlar> there are many possible reasons for crashes but usually the logs do tell you why. 
<whiskers> Far^Side, well i have made many changes to 5.04...but so far it is holding up well....check your drivers...and their configuration.
<Far^Side> Anlar, wow, my /var/log/syslog is 1.2 GiG, what tool should I use to check it
#kubuntu 2005-05-08
<whiskers> Far^Side, if you go back to 5.04...you are asking for a lot of headaches...some of which have been resolved recently...and some still remain
<Far^Side> whiskers, hmm... ok
<Anlar> 1.2 gig? uhh lol
<bhna> Anlar: i hav no problems with i686-smp kernel with p4 and ht
<whiskers> Far^Side, if things are freezing up....i would first check the drivers...or configurations.
<Far^Side> whiskers, ok
<KaiL> Far^Side: install logrotate
<KaiL> will make syslog smaler :)
<KaiL> much smaler
<Anlar> bhna: certain motherboards have caused problems all the way.. most usually Asus boards. but yeah, not many have bumped into it
<whiskers> Far^Side, also...you could have memory or hardware problems...depending on how badly the entire system is freezing up
<Anlar> still, 1.2 gigs is a lot.. I couldn't get that much logs in 5 years I bet
<Far^Side> it is strange that it's so big, I just reinstalled kubuntu yesterday...
<Anlar> perhaps there's your errors :)
<whiskers> Far^Side, it is large...it cannot be helped because there are just many pieces to the jigsaw puzzle that makes a desktop
<whiskers> Far^Side, but not as large as gentoo...so in a real sense it has some efficiency
<bhna> Anlar: i have an intel board
<Far^Side> whiskers, well, I don't think there is a HW problem, I were running Kubuntu AMD64 before. Uptime of 11 days
<whiskers> Far^Side, well you should see uptimes in years...not days....except when you want to reboot or you are involved in a rebooting process of somekind
<Anlar> bhna: the -smp kernels just crash on my board and I know couple other guys that have similar problems. but yeah, hand mades work nicely when you know the options.
<smouche> does syslog get overwritten on every boot?  mine is only showing info from my last boot.
<Far^Side> whiskers, yes, I know. But I do shutdown my computer some times
<whiskers> Far^Side, well of course...we all do...who wants to pay the stupid electric bill.
<Far^Side> lol
<whiskers> Far^Side, but uh...this kernel has been quite stable here for quite a while....and i am not running any weird hardware.
<Chin2> can someone help? I'm trying to update via synaptic but it's giving me this error
<Chin2> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6b7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<whiskers> Far^Side, so i think if you get standard Linux hardware ...you should not have too many problems with the kernel...except on esoteric issues.
<Chin2> ?
<bhna> Anlar: the vanilla-smp kernel or the ubuntu-kernel?
<Chin2> I went to this thread but I'm not sure whose advice to take: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28721
<Anlar> chin2: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6b7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<Chin2> so forcing is okay? someone said it was dangerous...?
<Anlar> bhna: ubuntu. yeah, I know.. just have been too busy to fix the stuff.
<Anlar> chin2: all it does is overwrites one icon file.
<Chin2> ha ha
<Shaquile> I just wont work... MaxTimeTap 0 doesn't disable tapping
<Chin2> okay, will try that.
<bhna> good night, by
<whiskers> Far^Side, there are approximately 20,000,000 articles on the Linux Hardware Guide....so i would go read them...and try to get a better understanding of the issues.
<Chin2> is there a way to copy text from Konversation into a console window?
<Chin2> oops, right click, nevermind :)
<pussfeller> you can drag alot of selections in konsole as well
<Curalton> also on *nix middle click pastes the latest selected text
<Far^Side> whiskers, ok
<Chin2> Anlar: I tried your suggestion and it threw an error saying it cannot access archive/no such file or directory
<Anlar> chin2: ah well, there's a script on the topic as well to fix it - it should work
<Chin2> Anlar: this seemed to work: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<Chin2> Anlar: thanks for the help
<Curalton> how can i add a shutdownbutton to the desktop (or make a script that does it and gets called by the button)? i already found the option to set what to do after logout via kdmctrl, but no further :/
<Curalton> (http://webcvs.kde.org/kdebase/kdm/README?rev=2.36&view=auto)
<smouche> Curalton, you can add a "lock/logout" applet to the kicker, if that's what you mean...
<Curalton> yes, but im searching something more simple (kubuntu box for my grandmother :)
<Chin2> Anlar: hey, I logged out and logged back in and my kicker is totally screwed up, any ideas?
<smouche> Chin2, just did an dist-upgrade, right?
<Chin2> no
<Curalton> kdmctl shutdown halt forcenow - that makes it shut down *after* session termination, is there a "kde way" to quite except "killall kdeinit"?
<smouche> don't know why that happens or how to fix it, but it's happened to me a few times.
<Chin2> just a regular upgrade
<Chin2> it sucks because I am using this machine for a huge 3D project that is due ASAP
<Chin2> that's why I'm on IRC :)
<Chin2> do you know how to restore it or my old settings? when I logged in the configure KDE wizard popped up
<Chin2> I felt that sinking feeling
<Curalton> hmm, dcop kwin or so wont allow such a thing either 
<smouche> hmmm -- this has come up before, I don't remember if there's anything you can do to restore 
<Chin2> Well then, do you happen to know how I can put the K menu back? :)
<smouche> Chin2, let me see if I logged anything about this; I'll search.  May take a while though, but stay put...
<Chin2> thanks
* smouche is smouche pawing through his files
<flyphisher1> Chin2, I don't know if there is a better way but for me i removed the .kde dir in my home and then restarted X, ran through the wizard again and it was back.
<Chin2> thanks flyphisher1. I guess if it only affected my kicker bar then it won't take long to fix.
* smouche is back from fruitless search
<smouche> Chin2, all I find is lots of complaints about the problem, but no solutions
<Chin2> thanks anyway, smouche
<Chin2> no problem.
<pajohn> hey, i just switched to kubuntu from fedora, and I have a question
<pajohn> did i enter a password for root when i installed it?
<smouche> no, pajohn - with kubuntu
<smouche> you just use your regular user with the sudo command
<pajohn> oh ok
<pajohn> so i can't get a terminal shell?
<smouche> sure you can
<pajohn> using sudo?
<smouche> you can get a root terminal, somewhere in the menus if you want
<smouche> or just use sudo
<flyphisher1> pajohn sudo konsole
<Chin2> um...how do I restart the kicker bar? It just died and went away
<smouche> you can also open apps with sudo first, if you want, like sudo kcontrol , etc
<pajohn> yeah
<spiritz> Chin2: just type kicker& in any console
<smouche> Chin2, just Alt F2  ---> kicker
<Chin2> is just "kicker" okay?
<spiritz> yes
<Chin2> thanks, it worked.
<smouche> oops, why the &?
<smouche> Chin2, I actually set up a launcher to do that!
<Chin2> what's a launcher?
<spiritz> remove the & if you do ALT+F2
<smouche> an icon to launch a program
<Chin2> ah, okay, I can see why :)
<spiritz> & allows to run a app in background so you keep your console available for other things
<Chin2> ah, so if I close konsole like so...
<Chin2> oh wait, kicker's still there...?
<smouche> spiritz !  thank you --
<smouche> that's cool, I didn't know that command option. neat
<smouche> Chin2, some apps will continue when you close the console (thankfully) but others will shut down if you close it.
<smouche> anyway, try to use the run program thing whenever you can - Alt F2
<Chin2> good to know. Looks like I'm back to normal now. Thanks for the help
<smouche> np
<closure> hello everyone
<closure> any new updates in the past 48hrs or so?
<kkathman> hey there smouche :)
<smouche> hey kkathman.  
<smouche> good to see you
<kkathman> smouche: right back atcha :)
<smouche> you back home or still on the road?
<kkathman> smouche: home for this week and next :)
<smouche> good deal.
<kkathman> smouche: hey did you install kubuntu by disk or through apt-get?
<smouche> lol, funny you ask kkathman, 
<smouche> cause I was just thinking about your theory that installing ubuntu first
<kkathman> smouche: I only ask because I wondered if you install by disk, if KDE is the only desktop you get
<smouche> was preferable to the kubuntu disk
<smouche> if installing with kubuntu disk, you just get kde
<kkathman> smouche: well someone came in earlier today, and had hosed up their KDE...and  therefore had no way to remove it and reinstall it, because he didnt have an alternate dm
<smouche> I've done it both ways, hoary-with-gnome with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<smouche> and then later, reinstalled just from kubuntu hoary release candidate
<smouche> I haven't tried either stable release iso yet.
<kkathman> I figure it you install hoary (ya get gnome) and do the kubuntu-desktop, and something goes wrong with KDE you can always logout, login to Gnome, and do a apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and reinstall it
<smouche> kkathman, I think your idea is sound - best just install ubuntu, then add kubuntu
<kkathman> I think thats possibly good advice for novices for sure...dont know about anyone else
<smouche> you're right, kkathman.  Makes sense.
<smouche> I have xfce on here, as a failsafe
<kkathman> yeah see I have wmaker and gnome
<kkathman> xfce is nice, but it clobbered my gnome install once :)
<smouche> you know, kkathman, seems to me I read that wmmaker is installed by default with all kde installs, or am I crazy?
<smouche> I don't know how to log in to wmmaker, if I've got it though-- doesn't appear in log-in menus
<smouche> one problem with having both kde and gnome on here, was for some reason, gnome wouldn't let me reboot or shutdown from its log-out screen.
<smouche> how did xfce mess up your gnome, kkathman?
<closure> i was kinda curious of that myself
<smouche> it's played nice with kde so far, despite adding some mysterious junk to my menus...
<kkathman> smouche: I dunno... it was when I was on that 96mb machine. I had installed standard warty, gnome was ok. I installed xfce, and it ran great when I logged in, but when I tried to log into gnome again, it never came back up
<closure> smouche, godamn i hate when apps do that
<kkathman> smouche:  And I dont have native wmaker on my kde...but then I did a hoary + apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> maybe the kubuntu install disk does that
<smouche> kkathman, I'm probably dreaming that...
<kkathman> well maybe not...Im not saying one way or another :)
<closure> kkathman, what is "native wmaker"
<closure> kkathman, not being rude i'm curious and new to linux world so i'm trying to learn terms and such
<Tm_T> hullo
<kkathman> native wmaker...i.e. when I did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it did not install wmaker at the same time
<NTolerance> anyone know how to change the font size of Gnome apps in KDE?
<smouche> I think maybe I'm just getting confused with some sort of bare-bones X gui that I've seen pop up sometimes...
<closure> kkathman, i thought KDE was the window maker?
<kkathman> native...in that case for me that it wasnt installed automatically
<smouche> closure -- "window maker" being a particular type of "window manager" - kde being another
<closure> oh ok
<kkathman> closure: KDE is a desktop manager so is wmaker
<smouche> (and more than just that)
<closure> i see i see so what is the benefit of window maker?
<smouche> in gnome, with ubuntu anyway, the window manager is metacity, and I hate it.
<kkathman> right..a window manager is different...metacity for gnome and I think KDE has its own
<smouche> kkathman, I think I got that wrong about other window managers coming in by default with kde...
<closure> oh ok so that's what that meta city junk was i removed
<kkathman> closure: some desktop managers are thinner for systems that need that
<closure> when i converted to KDE someone told me to delete that nad gnome libs
<closure> wasn't sure what it was
<smouche> I'm just used to so many distros installing so many different environments!
<closure> kkathman, so can i change my window manager in KDE?
<kkathman> closure: for instance wmaker is very thin, so it xfce, both gnome and KDE are a little thicker
<smouche> I played with IceWM once, kind of nice
<kkathman> closure: you cannot change your window manager in KDE
<closure> and xfce and wmaker are very basic desktops environments right?
<kkathman> closure: well, let me put it this way....you might, but I dont know how or if you'd want to
<smouche> but, closure, you can add a desktop environment to your kubuntu install that will let you log in to a different thing from kde
<smouche> if you want
<kkathman> closure: yes...KDE, Gnome, IceWM, wmaker, xfce are all graphical desktop managers
<closure> smouche hrm perhaps that is what i will play witht his evening
<kkathman> most are available through the apt-get system or if you use synaptic
<smouche> closure, people generally rave about xfce4.  It's very fast, looks nice.
<closure> smouche, i have heard a lot about it but all the screen shots it looks very cheap not polished
<closure> smouche, can you change that?
<kkathman> yep I tried xfce, its hard to install (or was under warty) but it looks really nice and its very fast on systems with limited RAM
<smouche> well, it's minimal, closure, that's true.  But I really like the window themes
<closure> hrm
<kkathman> closure: One thing I did NOT like about XFCE is that you cannot put icons on the desktop
<kkathman> everything goes on the menus
<closure> kkathman, i don't really use my desktop like that so i don't guess that would bother me, though does it have a "start" menu type thing and an application bar?
<smouche> kkathman, I think you can get some sort of manager to do that -- for example, if you have gnome installed, I think you can get nautilus to draw the xfce desktop
<smouche> but the icons will be screwy!
<smouche> nah, maybe I'm thinking of IceWM
<kkathman> wmaker is very limited
<smouche> I've heard rumors about some sort of ubuntu-ized packaging for xfce coming up -- don't know if it's true...
<kkathman> dont know about that...I remember I had to install several packages before it would install
<closure> smouche, i was about to ask if i could just apt-get xfce
<smouche> check the repos, best use synaptic to see the package descriptions
<Tm_T> smouche o/
<kkathman> have to get it from here:  http://www.xfce.org/
<kkathman> hey Tm_T :)
<smouche> it is a little involved, a lot of different packages.. hey Tm_T!
<smouche> how ya doing?
<Tm_T> kkathman: hi :)
<smouche> been a while
<Tm_T> just fine
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> good Tm_T ... missed you lately...I must be on a diff schedule than you :)
<Tm_T> well, haven't been here for a week or so
<kkathman> ahhh well then that would explain it
<smouche> how are things in, what is it, North Karelia?
<Tm_T> smouche: yes, well, same old I think
<smouche> or South Carnalia, or sideways Cornelia, or...
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> eah, should make homepage, but lost ideas
<Tm_T> and very fine english, I afraid ;p
<kkathman> Sometimes you feel creative and sometimes you dont.. I know the feeling
<smouche> Well, if you build it (the page) they will come (the ideas)
<smouche> maybe
<kkathman> sometimes
<kkathman> Im creating a new page for a dentist now
<smouche> sometimes I feel like a nut, no , always I feel like a nut
<kkathman> have to be careful with colors and what you put on the page :)
* smouche reaches out window to mug squirrel for nuts
<Tm_T> just don't know should I use php or plain html, or use css etc etc
<smouche> yeah, me, I like a black font on a black background, but visitors complain.
<kkathman> always use CSS no matter what
<smouche> css is insanely wonderful
<kkathman> use php if you need interactive forms or dynamic content
<kkathman> CSS is the next best thing to sliced bread
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe just html&css does it fine
<smouche> I love fluid pages; I'm a maniac -- if I see a nice looking page, first thing I do is narrow the window down to nothing, just to see if it still works
<smouche> so far I'm too lazy to do any page design myself... ;-)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> maybe I steal one css and edit it to my use :p
<closure> I HAVE FOUND THE GAIM UPDATES! WOOHOO!
<kkathman> lol closure
<Tm_T> closure: what version?
<kkathman> I compiled the latest version just recently
<smouche> whoa, in the repos, closure?
<closure> apparently they're in the breezy repos
<Tm_T> kkathman: I used that auto-something
<smouche> ah hah
<closure> how do i access the breezy repos for just apps and not the base?
<kkathman> yeah I know Tm_T :)
<closure> i'm not too comfortable going that cutting edge as i'm still new to this thing
<smouche> closure, I was just wondering that myself...
<kkathman> closure, thats not a good idea
<Tm_T> but that kdelibs-data problem stinks
<kkathman> Tm_T there is a fix
<smouche> yeah, closure, you might get into a dependency hell there...
<kkathman> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<Tm_T> thanks!
<kkathman> save that and run the script at the shell
<Tm_T> root?
<kkathman> yeah I think so
<Tm_T> ok
<closure> Tm_T, that's partially the reason i'm skerred to move to breezy repos
<kkathman> closure: its probably not a good idea to mix versions...
<Tm_T> =)
<closure> that kdelibs bug sucked salty balls took me a solid 2 hours maybe more to reconfig everything
<smouche> it's way too early to go with breezy, imho...
<closure> kkathman, yeah
<closure> smouche, that's what i'm thinking
<Tm_T> kkathman: oh yes, is it mentioned in ubuntuforums?
<closure> smouche, but i wouldn't think running a never version of gaim would be bad?
<kkathman> closure: if you want breezy apps, just go for it and do an upgrade, but for me, its just too early to commit to it
<smouche> I was fine moving from warty to hoary, system actually became more stable, but that was within two months of the stable hoary release
<closure> smouche, that's about the time i changed as well
<closure> when is the breezy release suppose to be official?
<kkathman> you can get most of the apps through hoary anyway, maybe in universe or multiverse. You might need to remove the comment marks on those in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<smouche> closure, for Gaim, maybe you should just build it yourself, like kkathman did
<smouche> closure, breezy isn't do for nearly six months
<closure> smouche, i am not that skilled
<kkathman> closure:  well, I doubt breezy will be final any time soon...they just went final with hoary less than about 3 weeks ago
<closure> how exactly do you do it?
<smouche> ubuntu/kubuntu is on a six month cycle/
<closure> did not realize that
<kkathman> smouche: People that are on the breezy right now are updating sometimes every hour and getting 50-60 updates per.
<smouche> lol, I haven't built anything from source yet either, closure --
<kkathman> smouche its not hard
<smouche> but if I weren't so lazy, I'd -- heh heh, make kkathman talk me through it...
<smouche> ;-)
<closure> kkathman, how exactly does one climb that mountain?
<smouche> by standing on kkathman's shoulders!
<kkathman> smouche: first you make sure you have the compilers...so you sudo apt-get install gcc  g++ build-essentials
<kkathman> then download the source, do a configure, make and make install
<kkathman> Hey I learned from Tm_T :)
<closure> hrm
<kkathman> I'll be glad to help you in whatever way I can
<closure> yah maybe it's just cause i'm from the south but that was a little fast for me
<closure> could you break that down a bit further
<closure> lol
<kkathman> the big thing is that you get these messages that you have to install other packages, so it takes a little time to get those
<smouche> kkathman, you know, I think I may put breezy on my older laptop, just for the hell of it.  I kinda miss the upgrade blizzards!
<kkathman> haha smouche
<kkathman> closure: sure... first, get to a terminal, and do the sudo apt-get install on these three packages.... build-essentials, gcc and g++
<closure> i *think* i have those but not possitive
<smouche> ok, I'm in on this too, you in, closure?
<closure> yeah smouche 
<closure> i'm going at it now!
<kkathman> so...you'd go to the terminal and do    sudo apt-get update,    then,    sudo apt-get install build-essentials,  sudo apt-get install gcc....etc
<closure> hrm
<smouche> ( closure, you might want to log this chat for reference later )
<closure> lol i always log #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<closure> i never know when this damn laptop is gonna crap out
<smouche> me too
<Tm_T> kkathman: what?
<kkathman> what what?
<closure> this is really my toy it's a p3 450mhz/200mb ram
<smouche> kkathman, er sorry, what's the command to see if I have those packages already?
<Tm_T> 02:38 < kkathman> Hey I learned from Tm_T :)
<kkathman> Tm_T how to compile things
<smouche> I may have installed build essentials already...
<Tm_T> oh, yes :)
<kkathman> if you try to install and its already there, it will just say "gcc is at its current version" or something like that
<smouche> closure, good deal, we got kkathman, and we got the guy kkathman learned this from1
<Tm_T> kkathman: is it bad idea if I mention about that script in ubuntuforums?
<smouche> !
<smouche> thnaks kkathman
<kkathman> no Tm_T its at the beginning of this channel when you log in
<closure> Tm_T, the fix for the kdelibs?
<Tm_T> yes
<closure> Tm_T, it's probably a very good idea.
<Tm_T> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28837&page=3&pp=10&s=ab538c8ccc7ac1cc844136dafb7fb8a4&
<Tm_T> looks like it's not mentioned
<closure> Tm_T, that thing is gonna be detremintal to folks like myself though don't use IRC
<Tm_T> so I'll do it
<kkathman> thats kewl
<closure> give KaiL props for it he wrote it
<kkathman> I have heard that it doesnt help everyone
<kkathman> but it DID work for me
<smouche> drat, I don't have the right repos enabled for build-essentials apparently
<Tm_T> I mention that then
<Tm_T> closure: ok, I'll do it
<closure> kkathman, i was told by one guy that he switched to breezy to fix it lol just to beat that dead horse
<kkathman> smouche: dont know exactly, but go to your /etc/apt/sources.list and enable universe and multiverse
<closure> smouche, i didn't have it listed
<kkathman> closure: well thats ok....I would have just logged out, logged into gnome, and done a apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and reinstalled it
<closure> kkathman, haha! i was DETERMINED not to reinstall. that's why i moved to linux on this laptop i was reinstalling microsoft's bogus crap every few days
<kkathman> you can always check to see if its there by doing a   apt-cache search <pkgname>
<kkathman> lol
<closure> smouche, it's build-essential
<smouche> wow, weird, I don't even have a line for multiverse in there; thought I had only commented it out...
<smouche> must have got really paranoid!
<kkathman> sorry I misspelled it guyz.... its build-essential (singular)
<kkathman> so... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kkathman> I appologize
<Tm_T> oh
<closure> damn i'm hungry my hangover just went away lol brb guys
<kkathman> Tm_T: does build-essential get gcc and g++ or not?
<kkathman> I think it does so those others might not be necessary
<smouche> lol -- heh heh , thanks, closure - yeah, I do have it already!
<kkathman> good :)
<smouche> but, just in case, does this look like the right line for multiverse:
<smouche> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<Tm_T> kkathman: dunno, I apted them separately
<kkathman> yep
<smouche> (I don't know why there's a space after the last slash in all my source lines...
<kkathman> ok Tm_T thanks
<smouche> but there are, and they work...
<Tm_T> closure: hangover? what's that? ;p
<Tm_T> smouche: there should be
<kkathman> I take it that both smouche and closure both want to do the latest GAIM?
<Tm_T> heh
<smouche> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm, somehow my network got bit slow :/
<kkathman> ok thats a good one to cut your teeth on...you'll get some dependency messages and I will show you how to get through those...that way when you do another one, you'll know what to do
<Tm_T> AND there's lag in freenode.net
<kkathman> Ive got a 200 ms lag Tm_T
<Tm_T> 1.2 ms ;p
<smouche> Tm_T, why is the space after the last slash necessary?
<kkathman> mine is  now 305
<kkathman> closure let me know when you are done getting those
<Tm_T> smouche: url tells "root" of repository, rest is just pesific info or something
<smouche> thanks kkathman -- er, I'm gonna look at the package description for build-essential ...
<closure> i've got them already
<kkathman> smouche: if you want you can begin to get the source for GAIM...should be at http://gaim.sf.net
<smouche> well, the build-essential description in synaptic is the most confusing description of a meta-package I've seen yet
<kkathman> Just download that to like your home directory or subdirectory.. I have a subdirectory off my home called /downloads/applications
<NTolerance> anyone know how to change the font size of Gnome apps in KDE?
<smouche> ok, kkathman!
<NTolerance> kkathman, thanks for the help earlier today...my KDE is back up and running now, no bad effects so far
<kkathman> NTolerance: should be a "Configure......" in the app and you can change it there usually
<closure> Tm_T, are you seriously asking what a hangover is?
<kkathman> hey thats good news NTolerance !
<smouche> aargh! freaking firefox always does this -- instead of a new tab, it puts the url in the pop up that was playing bbc radio! 
<kkathman> NTolerance: what app are you trying to change
<smouche> hate that!
<NTolerance> xchat, gaim, synaptic
<NTolerance> all the gnome apps i normally use
<kkathman> smouche: thats a setting in the advanced area under the preferences
<NTolerance> they all have the same font size
<NTolerance> too small
<smouche> and now firefox crashed.
<f00f_> hello :)
<Tm_T> closure: just joking ;p
<smouche> not my day
<Tm_T> smouche <3
<f00f_> not to be nitpicky or anything.. but.. I think konqi is missing something (cough right eyebrow cough) http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php 
<NTolerance> I just made my first contribution:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30009
<kkathman> NTolerance: usually there is a Configure Xchat or Configure GAIM somewhere in the menus...from there you can change the fonts
<f00f_> wait
<f00f_> n/m lol
<NTolerance> yeah, i can change the size of the fonts in say, a chat window or channel window, but the toolbars and option fonts are still small
<closure> Tm_T, i was like "this guy has gotta be from the moon"
<Tm_T> NTolerance: change gtk style font ;p
<NTolerance> hrm
<Tm_T> closure: I never had hangover
<kkathman> NTolerance: hmm well you can do a global KDE font change too....go to the KDE Control Center and change them there 
<smouche> I notice there are no us mirrors for this thing, heh heh, gee , wonder why...;-)
<NTolerance> i did, all my fonts are tahoma size 12
<NTolerance> but it doesn't affect gaim, synaptic, xchat, etc
<Tm_T> smouche: 'cause US laws ;p
<closure> Tm_T, lol come down to ga and i'll show you exactly how to get one lol
<kkathman> hehe closure :)
<Tm_T> closure: nope, I just can't have one
<closure> alright you euro's are strange folk any how lol
<Tm_T> closure: just drank last wednesday whole lotta alcohol :p
<kkathman> NTolerance: sometimes those Gnome apps dont allow much configuration
<closure> i don't get them from just drinking it's when i mix drinking and other "substances"
<Tm_T> kkathman: you mean gtk?
<closure> gets me in trouble
<kkathman> NTolerance: just use the KDE versions...like Kopete, Konversation, etc
<kkathman> Tm_T: NTolerance  is having probs with fonts in Gnome apps under KDE
<NTolerance> hrm
<NTolerance> i'll give them a shot
<kkathman> closure did you get the build-essential done?
<closure> kkathman, yep i've got installed already
<smouche> all right, I've got the source, kkathman -
<smouche> still need to get that compiler, though I think...
<closure> i have the source as well
<kakalto> anyone, please?
<kasper> hey all
<kasper> why does when i update kubuntu the damn thing gets rid of the kubuntu image on the side of menu
<closure> oh these bitches  need to quit bashing my carrie underwood damnit
<kasper> when it upgrades kde it totally fucks all my kde
<kasper> themes everything
<kasper> just gone
<Tm_T> ok, I hate forums
<smouche> hmm, I already have gcc version 3.3, kkathman, but I see 3.4 is available; does it matter?
<closure> smouche never hurts to have the latest
<closure> Tm_T, how come?
<smouche> yeah, I think I'll uninstall the older ones, and install the meta-package
<Tm_T> closure: just need to get into
<Tm_T> then I begin to like
<kasper> fuck kubuntu
<closure> Tm_T, it can be slow paced
<kkathman> smouche..nope
<kkathman> smouche:  but you can update it if you want
<Tm_T> closure: well, it's ok when you used to it
<Tm_T> smouche: you can have both versions
<closure> Tm_T, i can't ever remember where my threads are lol
<kkathman> closure you need to go download the source from gaim.sf.net and put it in a subdirectory of your home directory 
<smouche> you know, I think I'll keep what I have for now...
<closure> kkathman, i've got ti
<smouche> anyway, kkathman, what's next?
<closure> it*
<NTolerance> does anyone here run a Sega Genesis emulator?
<kkathman> ok so you both need to unzip the contents
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, you downloaded source already?
<Tm_T> hmm, smouche, maybe we take aour own channel, and I help you there ok?
<smouche> ok, I've got my new gaim-1.2.1 folder, all extracted
<Tm_T> so kkathman can peacefully help closure here ;)
<closure> kkathman, i'm in the same place as smouche 
<smouche> Tm_T, I think I'm doing the same thing as closure, kkathman's killing two birds with one stone ;-)
<kkathman> closure let me know when you get the source and unzip it
<closure> everything is unzipped
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tm_T> smouche: ok =)
<smouche> me too kkathman
<kkathman> ok, now you need to cd to that source directory where you just unzipped everything
<smouche> sheesh!  374 MB!
<kkathman> then open a terminal shell
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman> well I guess your are already in a shell :)
<kkathman> hehe
<closure> smouche, !?!?
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, what's that big?
<kkathman> 374 MB ??
<kkathman> GAIM I dont think is that big
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> nope =)
<smouche> rofl - my bad
<smouche> oh, this is really bad news
<kkathman> you should have a directory that got created named something like gaim-1.2.1
<Tm_T> hmm
<smouche> guess what, that 374 is my free disk space  hah hah ahaha h!
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> ouch
<Tm_T> not much =)
<smouche> I misread the properties, gaim is only 28 MB or something!
<kkathman> well thats good :)
<smouche> what the hell!
<Tm_T> hmm, ./configure then?
<kkathman> so, you both should be in a shell and positioned at that directory
<closure> yep
<closure> i'm there
<kkathman> smouche?
<smouche> oh brother, you'll never believe this
<Tm_T> no, I'm your sister
<smouche> my home directory is saying its 97% used.
<closure> smouche, you'd be suprised
<closure> smouche, how are you getting that info
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> now, the next command will go through and do a lot of checking on packages, and it will probably stop several times to report that one is missing.
<smouche> I thought I'd given 20 gigs to /home, looks like that partition is less than half that.
<Tm_T> /dev/hdc2               44G    13G    29G  31% /home
<smouche> guess I need to lose some tunes!
<Tm_T> ;p
<Tm_T> smouche: "df -H" says what?
<kkathman> smouche, if you need to delete some stuff, we'll wait :)
<Tm_T> Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' =)
<closure> smouche, you had an option for that on install?
<smouche> I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!
<closure> Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<closure> /dev/hda1              6.1G   4.0G   1.9G  68% /
<closure> tmpfs                  115M      0   115M   0% /dev/shm
<closure> none                   5.3M   2.9M   2.4M  55% /dev
<closure> that's what mine looks like?
<smouche> I made a home partition during install, I mounted it as home, I was sure of this,
<closure> maybe since it's such a small drive it didn't give me the option
<smouche> but it appears that -- kubuntu is using /home on the same partition as /  !!
<smouche> Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<smouche> /dev/hda6              9.9G   9.0G   393M  96% /
<smouche> tmpfs                  265M      0   265M   0% /dev/shm
<smouche> none                   5.3M   2.9M   2.4M  56% /dev
<smouche> i don't know...
<closure> hrm
<Tm_T> smouche: eh
<smouche> er, no,
<Tm_T> smouche: small HD =)
<smouche> Tm_T, I don't know what the hell I did; I've got 80 gigs, reserved some for windows, some for fat32
<Tm_T> I have 20G / and 44G /home and 80G others ;p
<Tm_T> no, 89G
<smouche> and thought I had 10 for / and maybe 12-20 for /home
<Tm_T> heh
<kakalto> I have 20g home, 5g /, 10g /usr, 5g win, 110g fat32 data
<mrmanic> can't you just qtparted and figure it out?
<smouche> but it looks like /home is in there on the 9.9G partition...
<mrmanic> maybe it's just not mounted?
<Tm_T> heh
<mrmanic> doesn't df only show mounted partitions?
<Tm_T> yes
<closure> smouche, you can't do jack about it without destroying the ubuntu install
<closure> *that i know of*
<Tm_T> =)
<closure> i don't think partition magic can fix that
<closure> and partition magic does some incredible stuff
<smouche> omg, how the hell, I know I have an ext3 partition that I reserved for a seperate /home!
<mrmanic> closure: it looks as though the partition already exists, but isn't being mounted by default, though.
<Tm_T> smouche: just use live-cd and copy all /home stuff to that "/home" partition and then edit fstab
<Tm_T> soooo easy ;p
<smouche> all right, cool, ok, I'm not gonna panic... god I'm an idiot.
<Tm_T> <3
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> kkathman <3
<closure> Tm_T, good idea dude
<smouche> anyway, kkathman, I think I probably have enough room to continue with gaim, I can delete some stuff and free up a couple hundred MB if needed
<kkathman> hey !!
<kkathman> <3  I resent that!!!
<kkathman> :)
<smouche> huh?
<Tm_T> smouche: no need to delete atm
<kkathman> smouche: Tm_T is dissin me bigtime
<Tm_T> kkathman: nope, <3 as a heart
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> in that case :)
<Tm_T> ;) ;)
<smouche> I thought it was a sideways icecream cone with two scoops
<kkathman> kinda looks fore like an ice cream cone
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> lol
<kkathman> more
<closure> kkathman, <3 is the way michael jackson feels about sleeping in the bed with young boys
<Tm_T> haha
<closure> kkathman, it's the most loving thing you can do
<smouche> oh oh
<Tm_T> yes, that's me
<smouche> um, gentlemen, 
<kkathman> ok..both you guyz should be at the gaim-1.2.1 directory
<smouche> yep
<closure> kkathman, yep
<smouche> sorry for the spas attack on my end!  I'm calm now...
<smouche> ready
<closure> lol
<Tm_T> ...
<kkathman> as I said....the next step you may do a few times....so... type in    ./configure  (thats a period then configure)
<kkathman> and wait till it stops
<Tm_T> and watch it carefully
<Tm_T> it complains if something is missing
<kkathman> yep it will report if you dont have something...if you dont... which you wont...you'll need to get it
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> it says "OK" or "Done" or something if none are missing
<kkathman> I want you guyz to see this, so you'll know how to handle it in the future
<closure> oh lame
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> oops, wait, I'm in wrong directory!
<Tm_T> haha
<closure> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0... no
<closure> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<closure> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<closure> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<closure> configure: error:
<closure> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<closure> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GLib is
<closure> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<smouche> here we go...
<kkathman> yep
<Tm_T> "so you are one of those linux gurus then?" ;p
<kakalto> how could I find out what my sound device is called?
<Tm_T> closure: then apt it ;)
<closure> Tm_T, GLIB?
<kkathman> ok you need to look up that pkg
<kakalto> eggy, /dev/sound_device_name_here
<closure> apt-get install glib
<kakalto> *eg
<closure> ?
<smouche> I got the same error.
<kkathman> closure....do that command... apt-cache search glib
<Tm_T> closure: try "apt-cache search glib" first
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: you read my mind, bastard!
<kkathman> haha
<closure> oh wow that returned about 50k things
<kkathman> just trying to teach here
<kkathman> closure...yep
<closure> which one do i need?
<kkathman> now read them closely...knowing that you need the glib2 
<Tm_T> grep it ;)
<kkathman> see if you can determine
<smouche> sorry, I was wrong, I have a different error from closure:
<Tm_T> closure: try "apt-cache search glib | grep glib2" ;p
<smouche> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<smouche> configure: error:
<smouche> *** GTK+ 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GTK+
<smouche> *** development headers installed.
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, some gtk devel packages are missing
<Tm_T> just apt-get 'em
<closure> libglib2.0-0 - The GLib library of C routines
<closure> is that the one i need?
<Tm_T> that's the one :)
<kkathman> thats it
<closure> says it's already installed?
<closure> perhaps i should run ./configure as sudo?
<kkathman> actually I think you need libglib2.0-dev
<kkathman> the dev 
<Tm_T> closure: nope
<closure> kkathman, ok
<kkathman> cuz its the dev libray
<kkathman> library
<closure> ok i'll keep rocking in the free world
<Tm_T> yes, error says, dev is missing :p
<kkathman> so install that   sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<closure> american idol really gets some dudes who look like babies
<kkathman> then do the ./configure again :)
<closure> .. running
<eggy> meh
<eggy> u silly typos
<closure> eggy, lol what'd you do?
<Tm_T> eh, please dont use "lol"
<closure> oh great
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> I can't tell from that error message what GTK package I need exactly...
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> smouche...did you already do the libglib2.0-dev ?
<Tm_T> smouche: paste it to somewhere, i'll check it then
<closure> which package is gtk+?
<closure> it's saying it needs that as well
<Tm_T> closure: apt-cache helps ;p
<closure> Tm_T, i'm aware of that but not when i don't know what i'm looking ofr
<closure> for even
<Tm_T> hmm
<closure> btw smouche there seems to be a package for xfce
<kkathman> closure....do your apt-cache again and look for it
<kkathman> did you get that when you did the configure again?
<closure> kkathman, as i said i did apt-cache search gtk+
<smouche> heh, I noticed that too closure
<kkathman> closure: what did it return?
<smouche> ok, let me paste - whole dang thing? in, un #flood?
<Tm_T> smouche: #Tm_T ;)
<kkathman> if gtk+ doesnt work, hmm..maybe just gtk will ???
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> i.e. apt-cache search gtk | grep gtk+
<Tm_T> yep
<smouche> rats, I can't seem to paste the whole thing in there...
<smouche> all right, just the end with the error...
<kkathman> it should return something like  libgtk2.0-dev
<Tm_T> smouche: you tried #Tm_T ?
<smouche> oops, no Tm_T, I pasted it in #flood
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> which you will need to apt-get install and run configure again :)
<Tm_T> smouche: )(
<Tm_T> heh closure messed his computer =)
<kkathman> uh oh
<kkathman> how?
<Tm_T> dunno, just guessing
<kkathman> Tm_T: you are watching me and making sure Im not leading these guyz astray right?
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> well he's back :)
<closure> got to playing a game of grab ass with the power cord
<closure> i lost
<smouche> you know what, closure and I are probably gonna have just similar but just different enough situations to make this confusing for kkathman and Tm_T...
<smouche> besides which
<smouche> I'm need to bail
<closure> i just need to figure out which package is gtk+
<smouche> for the moment
<kkathman> nah it should be the same
<kkathman> closure:  do the apt-cache search gtk | grep gtk+
<kkathman> it should come back with libgtk2.0-dev
<closure> kkathman, k
<kkathman> then apt-get install it, and run configure again
<closure> libgdk-pixbuf2 - The GdkPixBuf image library, gtk+ 1.2 version
<closure> bluefish - gtk+ HTML editor
<closure> denemo - A gtk+ frontend to GNU Lilypond
<closure> gtkfontsel - A gtk+ based font selection utility
<closure> libdianewcanvas2 - a gtk+2 vectorial canvas with extra features
<closure> libdianewcanvas2-dev - a gtk+2 vectorial canvas with extra features
<closure> libgtk+2.0-directfb-udeb-dev - Development files for the GDK Backend based on DirectFB
<closure> libgtk-canvas1 - port of GNOME Canvas back to gtk+
<smouche> the closest I have to that in cache search is libgtk+2.0-directfb-udeb-dev
<closure> libgtk-canvas1-dev - port of GNOME Canvas back to gtk+ -- development files
<closure> libgtk-perl - Perl module for the gtk+ library
<closure> that's what it gave back
<smouche> i think libgtk+2.0-directfb-udeb-dev may be it?
<Tm_T> nope?
<NTolerance> is there a good GUI FTP client for KDE?  I searched synaptic but didn't find anything
<kkathman> nope
<Tm_T> NTolerance: gFTP ;)
<NTolerance> ugh
<NTolerance> heh
<kkathman> its libgtk2.0-dev
<Tm_T> I use it
<NTolerance> trying to stay away from gnome apps with small fonts
<closure> NTolerance, yah that or Konqueror
<NTolerance> strange that KDE doesn't have a standalone FTP after all this time
<closure> it does
<closure> KFTP
<closure> it just blows balls'
<Tm_T> hopely not mine ;)
<Tm_T> ok, now my jokes gone too far =)
<closure> yeah speak for yourself it's been a few weeks since i had any action if a ftp client could do it i'd consider it
<closure> >8-P
<Tm_T> sshfs <3
<closure> wtf does that mean
<smouche> i was gonna say, in a app blowing is bad, but
<closure> sshfs?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> "mount" over ssh ;p
<closure> lol
<Tm_T> bit slow but works
<kkathman> libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<kkathman> closure:  
<smouche> my typing blows.  Even with both hands on the keyboard.
<closure> kkathman, it's installing
<kkathman> good
<closure> kkathman, it's got a shit ton of dependencies coming with it
<Tm_T> smouche: "blowjob" ?
<kkathman> then just run ./configure again....you only have one more iteration :)
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> easy there, Tm_T
<closure> alright
<closure> on our way again >8-)
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, just joking
<kkathman> Of course when I compiled gimpshop I had like 30 iterations :)
<kkathman> just the way it is
<smouche> hmmm, that's another 50 M to install; yeah, I definitely need to clean out some space on here, and deal with my partition issue.
<smouche> carry on gentlemen!
<Tm_T> yep
<smouche> good luck closure!  kkathman, I promise not to make you go through this with me again! lol
<kkathman> at the end, you can delete all the source files of course
<closure> hey hey i got to the end of ./configure!
<closure> smouche, you sure you got the right pkg?
<kkathman> smouche...aint no prob I dont mind a but
<kkathman> bit
<closure> mine was only 11.5 unpacked
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> I wouldn't mind a byte
<kkathman> closure...so no more dependencies?
<smouche> of a good cheeseburger
<Tm_T> "GAIM special bloat version"
<smouche> closure, right package, with dependencies etc -- not gonna do it now...
<closure> kkathman, nope it said "type make"
<closure> so i did that
<kkathman> good!!! well type make
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> everything should go smooth now
<closure> now it's scrolling giberish
<kkathman> when thats done, all you do is type   sudo make install  and youre done
<closure> well that was rather painless
<smouche> oops, I'm an idiot again -- that 50M is just what it needs to install, not the size of the package
<kkathman> now...did you write all those steps down?? hehe
<closure> kkathman, i should be able to remember
<kkathman> ./configure,  make, make install....easy
<closure> oh yeah i meant to post a thread on the forum asking about getting apps from breezy
<kkathman> you'll need to find where it installs, but as a rule of thumb, it will be in /usr/local/bin
<kkathman> you can always do a   whereis gaim   and that will tell you
<closure> now that's handy
<closure> whereis
<closure> this compiling shit takes a while
<kkathman> yep its nifty, but you do have to know the name of the app
<kkathman> closure....oh... gimpshop took like 30 minutes
<kkathman> lots of code
<closure> -closure- VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-5-386 [i686/448.35MHz] 
<kkathman> the good news, is that once you do the configure, the make should be successful
<closure> i'm not interested in that lol
<closure> 450mhz is not fast at all
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I got only 2,1G AMD :/
<kkathman> I got an old Dell Computer that runs a P2 450 and ubuntu runs like a little lynx on it
<closure> i got 2.4G P4 as well
<closure> but that's my desktop it doesn't run linux
<kkathman> my main Linux box is a AMD 2500 Semperon with 1G memory
<kkathman> i have a winXP box with am AMD65 opteron with 1G and my Linux box outperforms it :)
<kkathman> well AMD64 I mean :)
<smouche> i have an amd64 laptop 512M, but I'm using 32bit kubuntu
<closure> dude this is seriously the last time i compile something on this thing
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> closure - even I know it hasn't been very long yet...
<closure> the fan is screaming on this thing
<Tm_T> haha
<closure> hey hey!
<closure> it's done
<closure> now what do i do kkathman ?
<Tm_T> closure: you done "sudo make install" ?
<Tm_T> after that, it's done ;p
<closure> nope
<Tm_T> ok, do it now
<closure> k
<closure> i'm hacking the planet
<kkathman> did you type make install?
<kkathman> that wont take long
<Tm_T> hmm, in some reason, hotmail doesn't work in my ff :/
<kkathman> oops sorry sudo make install
<Tm_T> ;)
<smouche> cool; this is really interesting -- Tm_T, you and kkathman rock.
<closure> hi p welcome to the blue side of ubuntu >8-)
<smouche> I'm not gonna compile gaim, i think-- I really don't think I want all that gtk stuff on here! ;-)
<closure> hey wow i got super gaim
<smouche> but I shall try with something else soon
<p> peace closure..
<closure> shit better be crrrrrrrrunk after all that
<smouche> closure, it's up and running?
<kkathman> congratulations :)
<closure> it's signing on
<closure> trying to atleast
<smouche> cool
<kkathman> closure:  Im StarbuckKork  on AIM
<closure> lol it's still 1.1.4
<closure> i wonder why
<kkathman> hmm.. dont know
<smouche> heh, I haven't even turned on kopete or whatever I have here; unplugged my home phone too!  Maybe I'm becoming a hermit...
<Tm_T> smouche: try that autoinstaller
<smouche> StarbuckKork????
<p> (only if folks have time, but) how does one know if one's NIC is going slow? I have just noticed that my computer is slower online than when it ran winbloze..
<p> (any suggestions?)
<smouche> oh lord, 1.1.4?
<smouche> wait, closure, maybe you need to log-out?
<closure> no no
<closure> i had it closed while i installed
<closure> i just loaded it
<Tm_T> smouche: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gaim/gaim-1.2.1.x86.package?download
<Tm_T> try that ;)
<smouche> Tm_T, ok.
<kkathman> p you could go to one of those sites that does the DSL report.... I think dslreports is one
<closure> i got that source
<closure> it says it's 1.2.1 though
<closure> err 1.1.4
<closure> in the "about" window
<kkathman> that just means you are executing the 1.1.4 version still
<Tm_T> closure: 'cause your "link" points to it?
<kkathman> 1.2.1 got put somewhere :)
<Tm_T> "find / | grep gaim" etc
<smouche> heh, you guys sure he doesn't need to log-out of kde to update the link or whatever?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> at least I didn't do such
<closure> Tm_T, there's only one gaim command
<Tm_T> ok
<closure> when you type gaim it loads 1.1.4 for some reason
<Tm_T> you are sure you ran "make install" as root?
<blueyed> what does "which gaim" give you?
<closure> yep
<Tm_T> very interesting
<closure> /usr/local/bin/gaim/
<closure> err
<closure> /usr/local/bin/gaim
<Tm_T> :)
<blueyed> and that's where it got installed?
<closure> that's what it looks like
<kkathman> lol I just noticed...I have the same issue
<blueyed> "gaim --version"?
<blueyed> and "/usr/local/bin/gaim --version"?
<Tm_T> kkathman: heh
<kkathman> its just -v
<closure> Gaim 1.2.1
<Tm_T> eh
<closure> maybe they didn't update the "about page"
<closure> that'd be amusing
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> haha
<closure> it seems to be a graphic
<smouche> heh heh
<Tm_T> ok, then no panic
<kkathman> Oh CRAP....haha...I never reinstalled the 1.2.1 when I installed hoary :)
<kkathman> DUH
<Tm_T> btw quitifications & extprefs rocks
<kkathman> I wonder if it would be best to apt-get remove gaim  before you actually put in a new one?
<Tm_T> kkathman: dunno, try
<kkathman> shrug
<Tm_T> but you might lose your confiqs
<Tm_T> so backup 'em
<kkathman> yeah
<kkathman> not a biggie
<kkathman> hey can someone tell me how to do all this?  (hehe)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> you're serious?
<Tm_T> oh come on, just use autopackage ;p
<Tm_T> make your life a bit easier ;)
<smouche> heh heh, kkathman, why not make a .deb out of it?  - just kidding!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> well, why not
<kkathman> I dont know how to do a deb though...be interesting to learn
<Tm_T> debian.org have excellent manuals ;)
<smouche> well, there you go!
<closure> ok on the gaim channel
<Tm_T> ?
<closure> they said to apt-get remove gaim
<closure> and the new one should run then
<kkathman> hmm you should just be able to create an icon on the desktop, point it to /usr/bin/gaim and be good
<kkathman> cd 
<Tm_T> oh
<kkathman> ahh shoot wrong window
<Tm_T> haha
<closure> worked like a charm!
<kkathman> closure what did you do now?
<closure> apt-get remove gaim
<kkathman> apt-get remove gaim ?
<closure> yeah
<kkathman> kewl
<closure> apparently i had two gaim installs
<kkathman> well now IM off to compile  :)
<smouche> hope it removed the right one... ;-)
<closure> it didn't over write the other one
<closure> smouche, it did
<closure> cause apt-get won't uninstall the one i put on there
<closure> i should probably learn how to do that
<kkathman> so Im gonna see if it will work by removing it first
<smouche> right, 'cause it wasn't apt-getted to begin with -- I gotcha!
<closure> oh blast i don't have the guifications plugin now
<closure> oh no!
<closure> more installing
<closure> err compiling
<smouche> you mean you have to compile plug-ins for it too?
<closure> lol
<closure> apparently
<kkathman> what plugins are you talking about?
<kkathman> I should just use kopete...but they are being shut down :(
<smouche> shut down?
<smouche> ah
<smouche> I see
<closure> kopete sux
<kkathman> yah... AOL pushed their muscle in Europe and got them for copyright violation
<smouche> and why isn't gaim vulnerable -- safely out of us jursidiction or something?
<closure> i'm using guifications
<brenton> i'm experiencing some strange behavior with php and mysql... i can get phpmyadmin working... but wordpress swears i don't have mysql
<kkathman> smouche: no, its not in Europe
<Tm_T> closure: just great, I did moderated it a bit :p
<brenton> i've been googling this for a while, and it seems other people with kubuntu have had similar problems
<kkathman> apparently, MS doesnt really consider Linux a threat :)
<kkathman> haha
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> brenton: did you install the setup using Xampp?
<Tm_T> kopete < gaim
<brenton> nope
<kkathman> brenton: Well, I did the XAMPP install and have had ZERO problems with php, mysql, apache and phpmyadmin
<closure> Tm_T, moderated what?
<brenton> ok, i may end up trying that
<kkathman> good luck :)
<brenton> but i'm not really having problems with php, mysql, apache, and phpmyadmin... those are all working nicely
<brenton> it's just that bloody wordpress is saying mysql doesn't exist
<kkathman> aha I am now on 1.2.1 gaim :)
<kkathman> brenton, I dont use wordpress so I dont know about that :(
<brenton> thanks anyway... i've just be reading about people with ubuntu having trouble with wordpress... 
<brenton> very strange...
<kkathman> what does wordpress do?
<closure> nice
<closure> got that taken care of
<closure> HOLY FUCK
<closure> why the shit does my clock say i'm in moscow!?!
<kkathman> HAHA
<brenton> wordpress is blogging software
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tm_T> closure: quitification themes
<kkathman> Boooo Gaim 1.2.1 doesnt support MSN :(
<closure> Tm_T, ?! wtf does that have to do with my clock1?
<smouche> I don't know closure, have you looked out the window?
<smouche> maybe you ARE in Moscow.
<closure> locked out the window?
<closure> oh looked out
<closure> no way man
<Tm_T> closure: eh, I answered your question above :p
<closure> i know i wasn't THAT drunk last night
<kkathman> rofl
<Tm_T> =)
<closure> i don't see where you answered it
<kkathman> oh well I dont know anyone on MSN
<smouche> I'd rather wake up in St Petersburg.  Then I'd be near Helsinki.
<closure> kkathman, only foreigners use that
<closure> smouche, yeah really
<kkathman> yeah
<closure> Tm_T, where did you answer that question
<smouche> lovely bridges in St Petersburg.  gotta visit some day.
<closure> i'm not seeing this
<closure> wow that was strange
<closure> i thought someone seriously hacked my gibson
<closure> err gateway lol
<kkathman> hey TM_T do you know how to use that Font Installer in KDE ?
<smouche> hah hah, tiny gtk fonts on there now?
<biovore> how do I get kubuntu to load a module at boot. I added the module name to /etc/modules, but it dosn't seem to load it..
<biovore> module in question is sata_sil  
<kkathman> smouche  im me at StarbuckKork and let me see how my fonts are
<smouche> sure, but like I said, I haven't even set up kopete!
<kkathman> hmm biovore I thought I remember that you have to do something to the menu.list ??
<kkathman> ahh ok
<smouche> I'll delegate that to Tm_T, I think
<smouche> for now
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> ok, there was questions pointed to me?
<kkathman> Tm_T: have you installed fonts in KDE before?
<kkathman> ie. the font installer on the Control Center
<Tm_T> I used apt-get, nothing else
<kkathman> ohh then your fonts arent used by KDE..just the applications
<kkathman> ok
<Tm_T> heh, I'm allright with basic fonts
<biovore> I have to set it in grub?
<Tm_T> nope?
<Cowlike> speaking of fonts, is the firefox package just compiled wrong (not using KDE font server or something)? The menu fonts are tiny. The RPM I used on my Suse machine looks great but not this one in ubuntu
<kkathman> Tm_T: isnt there a way you can alter the KDE menu?
<kkathman> Firefox has its own font selection I think
<Cowlike> kkathman: unfortunately, you can't set its fonts via any Firefox menu (on the menu/toolbar, I mean. you can set the ones for rendering HTML)
<smouche> kkathman, I've got kopete running
* Cowlike is tired of playing with fonts :\
<smouche> bca_ny (yahoo)
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
<Tm_T> alter how?
<kkathman> never mind I got it
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> smouche: you are in msn ?
<p> cowlike: how is SUSE (not being a traitor folks, just curious.. heck even curious about Gentoo)
<Tm_T> !
<Tm_T> how dare you!
<Tm_T> ;p
<p> =(
<p> :*>sorry
<Tm_T> don't say you use gnome also
<Cowlike> Suse is one of hte best RPM based distros out there. It's my fave, actually. But now I'm turned on by debian updates :)
<Tm_T> =)
<p> (nah kde.. I like gooey gui)
<smouche> Tm_T, yahoo
<Tm_T> :/
<Cowlike> Suse is one of those distros where EVERYthing just works outta the box
<p> feeling dirty right now:-&
<kkathman> I dont like it that SuSE isnt "free"...you cant get a complete SuSE install without paying for it commercially
<Cowlike> no, you ca
<smouche> so, kkathman, I can't add you to my list in kopete, can I?
<p> i know.. that sucks
<Cowlike> you can, just not the very latest until about 2 months have passed
<Cowlike> you most certainlhy can get it free
<kkathman> Cowlike...even then you dont get everything
<kkathman> but...yanno thats just the deal
<kkathman> smouche...Im researching this now
<Cowlike> just download the boot disk and you can install EVERYTHING via ftp from their server
<smouche> kkathman, I see
<smouche> er, no
<smouche> damn, It looks like I have to have an aim account too ... 
<Tm_T> heh
<p> can I admit something? Fedora Core installed everything in one shot for me.. and m y sound card was so sweet sounding.. no dual head (same as now) but at least the sound was so clear (especially the KDE welcome sound).. no it sounds raspy and far.. like it was smoking crack) =(
<kkathman> got to install an SSL
<p> (not using Fedora though.. just had installed it after my initial brush with Debian Sarge didn't want to load X windows
<smouche> and, kopete just crashed.
<Cowlike> nothing beats SCO Unix though, they rock!  <duck> :)
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> I love kde, don't get me wrong, but too many apps crash when using their setup screens.
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> smouche: use 3.3.2 ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T:  you know anything about an SSL library?
<p> lol
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, maybe something?
<kkathman> libgnutls11 - GNU TLS library - runtime library
<kkathman> that maybe?
<Tm_T> ssl and tls sound different to me
<Cowlike> openssl?
<Tm_T> yes, that
<kkathman> yeah that too...just saw it
<Tm_T> =)
<Cowlike> tls is very slightly modified ssl
<kkathman> hmm nope that didnt do it
<kkathman> crap
<Cowlike> what are you trying to install kkathman?
<kkathman> Cowlike: Gaim1.2.1 requires that an SSL library be installed for MSN to work
<p> good nigt ppz! 
<kkathman> ah crap I have to recompile
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, just try that autopackage
<Tm_T> ;p
<Cowlike> did you try libssl0.9.7
<kkathman> nah it needs that libgnutssl10
<kkathman> but you have to install that and compile differently
<closure> hey guys
<closure> check this out
<closure> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<closure> up to date pkgs
<kkathman> Tm_T: where did you get that autopackage by the way?
<closure> haha
<closure> now those are some crrrrrrrrrrrunk repositories!~
<smouche> yeah, I borked myself good with backports before --
<kkathman> yep I stay away from those myself
<closure> kkathman, how come?
<smouche> closure, if you want to upgrade to breezy later, definitely don't use backports
<kkathman> my opinion....always bad to mix things from different versions and repos, unless you REALLY know what you are doing
<kkathman> HECK YA!
<closure> smouche oh great 
<kkathman> gaim works now with MSN :)
<closure> smouche why?
<Cowlike> Is the Sun JDK in any of the repositories? I know, I know... it's not free but just wondering
<smouche> closure, what kkathman said -- all I know is, I had backported some stuff onto warty, and it was fine, but when I upgraded to hoary -- total complete meltdown.  Had to reinstall.
<smouche> without the backports, warty to hoary was fine.
<Tm_T> kkathman: in sf.net ;)
<closure> smouche really that's not cool
<smouche> closure, thing is, I was clueless; if you're selective about the packages, don't backport too much stuff, maybe you'll be alright
<closure> i just upgraded a few things from the backports
<smouche> I mean, people do use them, so maybe I was just unlucky.
<kkathman> ok closure, smouche....listen up
<kkathman> to get msn capability in gaim 1.2.1
<smouche> listenin' doctor kkathman
<kkathman> you have to  sudo apt-get install libgnutls10-dev
<Riddell> very early draft of the roadmap: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<Riddell> comments welcome
<smouche> I thought gaim already had that, heh heh.  I figured it was just kopete that was lame.
<kkathman> then go to a shell, and get back to that gaim-1.2.1 directory
<kkathman> do a   ./configure --enable-gnutls=yes
<kkathman> then sudo make, and sudo make install
<kkathman> then it will have MSN capability
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Early roadmap draft, comments welcome http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<Tm_T> Riddell: roadmap?
<Riddell> Tm_T: for Kubuntu breezy
<Tm_T> ah, ok
<kkathman> thanks Riddell appreciate that :)
<Cowlike> what does everyone use for Java on ubuntu? just go grab the one from java.sun.com or use one of the free ones? talking for development... not browser plugin
<smouche> Cowlike, I think you have to get Sun JDK directly from Sun
<kkathman> Cowlike: I think Id get the sun JDK
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> DANG I love Linux :)
<Cowlike> thanks, that's what i was figuring but wanted to know if there was an acceptable, up-to-date debian way :)
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I go to have some sleep
<kkathman> Night Tm_T have a good one :)
<Tm_T> eh, gotta wake up in 3h :p
<Tm_T> no, 2
<kkathman> smouche you can IM me now on MSN if you want :)  use kkathman@hotmail.com I guess
<Cowlike> just remembered daylight savings time, eh?  
<Tm_T> eh
<kkathman> Tm_T: are you in Finland or Sweden?
<Tm_T> Finland
<kkathman> ok
<smouche> kkathman, lol, remember I just have kopete, and only a yahoo im account
<smouche> don't think I can reach you at msn
<kkathman> smouche ok  then its different
<Tm_T> kkathman: can I add you into my list?
<kkathman> its korkykathman
<kkathman> Tm_T: sure
<Tm_T> ok
<kkathman> AIM: StarbuckKork   MSN: kkathman@hotmail.com   Yahoo: korkykathman
<Tm_T> heh, done
<smouche> dude, you should have a yahoo account, surely yahoo is less evil than msn! ;-)
<kkathman> I do
<smouche> you know, I don't know why google doesn't have their own instant message thing
<smouche> oh1
<smouche> ! thanks
<kkathman> smouche look up
<smouche> got it
<Tm_T> kkathman: yuk, hotmail
<Tm_T> ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T: thats where all my junk mail goes when I get stuff :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> but some sleep ->
<kkathman> have a good rest, sir ;)
<smouche> kkathman, is your yahoo online?  I'm not showing you
<kkathman> yes I am
<smouche> hmm, I'm not connecting here... weird
<kkathman> whats yours... I'll try to connect with you?
<smouche> bca_ny
<smouche> (yahoo)
<smouche> kopete is weird, I can't tell whether I'm connected or not.
<smouche> well, weird, but it works
<kkathman-dinner> be back in a few
<smouche> Tm_T, you still there?  or sleeping?  anyway, I'm gonna watch some tube and eat -- see ya
* smouche is smouche_boot_tube
<closure> later smouche 
<zabu> arg why does kubuntu kill firefox
<closure> zabu, *i think* it's a memory thing
<closure> it kills it to save the desktop
<zabu> how do i turn it off
<closure> don't know
<closure> don't think you can
<kkathman-dinner> back
<kkathman> hey there NTolerance !
<kkathman> whiskers you around tonight :)
<epod> Hi, How do I manually edit my apt sources?  kynaptic doens't seem to be able to, and I want kubuntu to quit trying to use my CD-ROM
<kkathman> epod: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NTolerance> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> just put an # in front of the CDROM statement
<kkathman> howdy there NTolerance !
<NTolerance> used xchat much?
<NTolerance> for some reason it's putting all my PMs in the channel windows
<NTolerance> even though i've told it to put them in tabs
<kkathman> NTolerance: no, I use Konversation in KDE myself
<NTolerance> ah
<NTolerance> i'm gonna try that
<kkathman> but thats kinda odd...maybe there is a setting?
<NTolerance> has to be
<NTolerance> dunno what happened, it worked before
<kkathman> I used Xchat before and dont remember that happening tho
<NTolerance> this is the kind of thing that only happens to me, heh
<NTolerance> brb, trying konversation
<closure> HELL YES I GOT VIDEO AND AUDIO IN FIREFOX AND IT'S FAST!
<whiskers>  closure what did you do to obtain that?
<kkathman> whiskers!! Hey buddy!
<whiskers> i just woke up and nothing much to do today...the system is behaving beautiflly by itself now
<kkathman> closure...good job!!
<whiskers> kkathman, hey fella how are you doing today?
<kkathman> thats good new whiskers
<whiskers> about the only thing to do is to try to recompile apache for the new approach and see if we can fix that minor detail
<whiskers> what a relief that mostly just krita, kexi, knoda, and rekall, and glom just need some refinements
<kkathman> why do you need to recompile Apache?
<whiskers> and a couple of minor things in the kernel like uh...linmodem support
<kkathman> oh really, krita is that close?
<whiskers> kkathman, well i put the new libc6 in...and it fixed a whole lot of serious problems with hoary but it completely broke apache
<epod> Can anyone help me with my wireless and kWiFiManager?  In Gnome Ubuntu it 'just works' but with kWiFimanger, it's being weird...
<kkathman> Im not familiar with kexi, knoda, rekall and glom
<whiskers> kkathman, well they are very nice but just beginning and need some polish
<whiskers> kkathman, and they are all connecting now with the new libc6
<kkathman> well I cant really break my Apache right now...thats my development environment :)
<kkathman> whiskers are you on breezy then?
<whiskers> kkathman, well i don't know...i have just been trying to fix hoary
<whiskers> kkathman, i am not sure what breezy has
<whiskers> kkathman, maybe they have already taken care of some of these issues with breezy ...or they will
<kkathman> breezy is the next distro of Ubuntu... but if you are working with hoary, you arent on breezy
<kkathman> whiskers: what else broke when you installed the libc6 ?
<whiskers> kkathman, fortunately not much....for a minute i was unable to log back into gnome...but that was fixed
<whiskers> kkathman, it did not break very  much except apache
<kkathman> sounds kinda serious
<whiskers> kkathman, but it fixed a lot of other stuff
<kkathman> im kinda getting used to gimpshop now, even though I really would love to run Photoshop
<kkathman> whiskers: what kinds of things did it fix?
<whiskers> kkathman, the database connection problems
<kkathman> whiskers: maybe they will update Apache 
<kkathman> oh..hmm I havent had any problems with my apps
<whiskers> kkathman, well that is what i am going to work on today...to see if we can solve this problem
<closure> whiskers
<kkathman> whiskers:  you are way over my level,  my friend :)
<closure> www.ubuntuguide.com
<epod> Can anyone help me with my wireless please?
<closure> that will answer an enormous ammount of quesitons
<closure> i am not entirely sure i like the embeded video cause it seems to crash firefox fast
<whiskers> closure, nothing comes in at that url
<whiskers> closure, but slashdot is still coming in
<smouche> yeah me too closure.  that mozilla plug-in for mplayer?  awful, unusable.
<closure> .org
<closure> i'm sorry
<closure> smouche yeah that'd be the one
<closure> i don't think it's the plugin
<closure> firefox crashes in ubuntu for some reason
<closure> it acts like a memory leak or something
<closure> i have no idea though i'm not that smart
<verden01> Hi
<closure> streamtuner is pretty cool
<verden01> anyone fixed up the kdelibs-data problem?
<kkathman> verden01: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<verden01> thanx
<kkathman> closure: my firefox doesnt, but its also slower than Opera, so I dont really use it
<closure> kkathman, goto www.ubuntuguide.org
<closure> follow the instructions to make it faster
<closure> it is incredible
<closure> completely changed my mind
<closure> i thought it was just this slow ass laptop
<kkathman> you mean the Ipv6 thing?
<epod> Can anyone tell me why I can't get an IP with KWiFiManager, but the gnome version of ubuntu works just fine?
<closure> that and some pipeline stuff
<kkathman> epod: doesnt make sense at all, seeing that the base things are the same between Gnome and KDE
<closure> epod i sure can't did you set it up in your network?
<epod> kkathman: I know it makes no sense, but it IS the case
<zabu> firefox crashes in kubuntu all the time
<epod> ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:F5:1E:94:8F
<zabu> it just disappeared right nwo
<epod> the link is up,. ESSID is right, key is right
<kkathman> epod: What I did was that when I installed, I made sure my network was up and the box was plugged in, after that, it detected everything
<epod> but dhclient no work.
<epod> heck. kWiFiManager claims I'm connected to my home routerr
<epod> but I can't get assigned an IP
<pajohn> is there an apt-get package for blender?
<kkathman> yes its blender :)
<pajohn> sudo apt-get install blender
<pajohn> Reading package lists... Done
<pajohn> Building dependency tree... Done
<pajohn> sudo apt-get install blender
<pajohn> Reading package lists... Done
<pajohn> Building dependency tree... Done
<pajohn> E: Couldn't find package blender
<pajohn> sorry about the double post
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> you might need to edit your sources.list
<pajohn> oh ok
<kkathman> be sure you have universe and multiverse open
<kkathman> I did an apt-cache search blender, and it came up...so its in the ubuntu repos
<pajohn> alright thanks alot
<kkathman> np hope that works for you :)
<epod> Can no one tell me why I can get an IP and use WiFi in Gnome Ubuntu, but not Kubuntu?
<glass-eye> anyone have a recommendation for a good p2p app?
<epod> sudo dhclient ath0 just times out eventually with 'No DHCPOFFERS recieved'
<whiskers> kkathman, well let me see if apache.org is still up and go try to compile some code today
<kkathman> kewl :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well i see there is a 2.1alpha...lets see what the apache people can do
<pajohn> alright it works! thanks alot kkatthman. One more question. Is there anything wrong with having all of the repos open for apt-get?
<kkathman> not really pajohn
<pajohn> k thanks
<phenotype_> hey guys, anyonoe know where i can find bins of kde
<kkathman> phenotype_: the bins?
<phenotype_> binary
<phenotype_> for install
<Riddell> phenotype_: do you mean packages?
<phenotype_> sure
<kkathman> ahh...
<Riddell> phenotype_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if thats what you mean
<kkathman> hehe
<phenotype_> its not installed... will i need the install disc
<Riddell> we should put that command in the topic :)
<kkathman> phenotype_: no you wont
<phenotype_> thx
<kkathman> phenotype_: if you already have hoary working, just do that command
<kkathman> In fact thats the best way, much more reliable than just the disk
<phenotype_> there she goes
<kkathman> gee I thought phenotype_ wanted the binaries...i.e. the source to kde :)
<kkathman> hehe
<phenotype_> you guys know of laptop battery issues with gnome.. thats why im gonna try kde
<kkathman> I dont personally no
<phenotype_> k
<pajohn> ok, for apt-get upgrade
<verden01> kkathman, kdelibs problem is fixed thanx
<pajohn> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-bin ...
<pajohn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pajohn>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<pajohn> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pajohn> oh
<whiskers> kkathman, hmm..there seems to be a problem over at apache...they have 2.1.3 beta...but it is a deb file...and it says requires...libdb4.2 and libapr0...which i have already built....and they are running ok now
<pajohn> looks like verden01 has the same problem?
<whiskers> kkathman, i need to find a tgz file of the source
<kkathman> whiskers: of the apache source?
<whiskers> kkathman, because the deb file doesn't know i have already compiled libdb4.2 and libapr0
<pajohn> verden01, did you have a problem with apt-get upgrade?
<Riddell> pajohn: this may fix it http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<whiskers> kkathman, yes of the source
<verden01> pajohn kkathman told me to look at this link to fix the problem  http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<kkathman> ahhh...hmmm sounds like a prob
<pajohn> thanks guys
<whiskers> kkathman, no..it is not a problem...i just need to locate the source
<whiskers> kkathman, but the mirrors are handing out some kind of deb file that doesn't recognize we have already built in the database support
<kkathman> ahh well good luck whiskers :)
<kkathman> man that crossover office just wont work with anything 
<pajohn> how do i compile a shell script to execute?
<whiskers> kkathman, do you know how to use rsync
<kkathman> Ive tried several things and they dont work too good :)
<whiskers> kkathman, apache says for the source to use rsync
<kkathman> whiskers: no clue
<whiskers> kkathman, yes...me neither
<verden01> i've tried to install vmware but can't configure it??
<smouche> heh heh, kkathman, someone in #ubuntu is asking about updating Gaim...
<kkathman> go tell em how its done smouche :)
<smouche> maybe I could post a flood of the transcripts of you and closure...
<verden01> Iget this message when i try to configure vmware  This program cannot tell for sure, but you may need to upgrade libc5 to glibc
<verden01> before you can run VMware Workstation.
<verden01>  any ideas?
<pajohn> verden01: how do you compile the shell script to run?
<kkathman> you dont compile a shell script
<pajohn> or how do you change permissions to execute it?
<pajohn> or whatever you need to do?
<kkathman> you just download it to your home directory and run it by going there and issuing a ./<filename>
<kkathman> pajohn:  are you trying to do that script to fix the kdelibs?
<pajohn> yeah for kdelibs
<kkathman> ok, download the script to your home directory first
<pajohn> alright
<kkathman> once there
<kkathman> get to a shell (i.e. terminal) or konsole
<pajohn> yeah
<kkathman> then navigate to your home directory
<pajohn> ok
<verden01> pajohn hang on 
<kkathman> then execute it by typing   ./kdelibs-debug.sh  (thats dot slash)
<pajohn> do i need to chmod to change permissions?
<pajohn> oh wait
<pajohn> just sudo i guess
<kkathman> not if you download it to you home directory
<pajohn> bash: ./kdelibs-debug.sh: Permission denied
<verden01> pajohn, i did this command dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<smouche> hmm, I don't think he's ready for compiling stuff yet... but I offered to post my log of your build session...
<pajohn> i'm not a total newb
<pajohn> but close
<verden01> then do this command apt-get install --reinstall kcontrol
<kkathman> pajohn you can do a sudo chmod 777 <filename>
<verden01> sudo  first
<whiskers> kkathman, wow...apache is nearly as hard as transcode
<whiskers> kkathman, this is going to take awhile to figure out the configure
<whiskers> kkathman, they have almost as many options...i don't see why people don't set defaults for most of them
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> sounds complicated
<whiskers> kkathman, ok..well here goes nothing..it is trying to compile now
<whiskers> kkathman, debian just doesn't seem to know that we have already solved some of the problems with hoary
<kkathman> hey whiskers could you look in your fstab, and show me what your CDROM entry looks like?
<whiskers> kkathman, when you try to dpkg -i apache2-prefork-dev...it thinks you have not solved the dependencies
<kkathman> Damn Crossover Office just facked mine up !!!
<whiskers> kkathman, yes give me a minute to finish this compilation and i will give you the data
<kkathman> ok thanks
<kkathman> I would HIGHLY advise against Crossover Office!!!
<verden01> hey i know i've asked b4 but has anyone installed vmware and run it
<kkathman> not me verden
<verden01> k
<whiskers> kkathman, well who needs it....abi and gnumeric are doing fine here and very extensible
<kkathman> abi and gnumeric?
<whiskers> kkathman, and kspread and kword are also very nice and internally consistent in their design
<verden01> i've used it b4 and its better than crossover and you can install windows o/s's
<kkathman> I have tried alot to get photoshop to run, and despite my efforts it still wont
<kkathman> others have done it, but I just dont know how :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well i will give you my build directory and you just type make install and go with it
<kkathman> im going to try to use just plain wine I think ad see
<kkathman> whiskers: for apache?
<whiskers> kkathman, well i am working on that now
<whiskers> kkathman, i thought you were talking about gimpshop
<kkathman> oh no I have gimpshop running fine now
<whiskers> kkathman, yes it runs just fine here for all that i use if for
<kkathman> but this Photoshop...its like a project for me :)
<kkathman> the computer is winning and I dont like that
<whiskers> kkathman, well if you paid for Photoshop...you might try wine
<kkathman> right
<whiskers> kkathman, but i am not paying MS or Apple one dime
<kkathman> but crossover messed up my fstab, and while it said it made a backup, it didnt
<verden01> how do we install wine in kubuntu?
<verden01> apt-get??
<kkathman> verden01: yep
<whiskers> kkathman, thats ok...i have it for you ...just hold on a bit
<verden01> k
<kkathman> whiskers: I think all it did was add a few parameters to my CDROM, cuz it said it couldnt read hidden files
<closure> does anyone know how to execute bitchx-gtk
<kkathman> closure: not me
<verden01> this is what i get when i try to instal wine   sudo apt-get install wine
<verden01> Reading package lists... Done
<verden01> Building dependency tree... Done
<verden01> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<verden01> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<verden01> is only available from another source
<verden01> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<kkathman> verden01: make sure you have all the appropriate lines uncommented in your sources.list
<verden01> yeah i have universe and multiverse enabled
<closure> anybody know how to figure out how to execute it?
<verden01> its not in synaptic either
<kkathman> did you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<whiskers> kkathman, nope the build of apache2 still won't start....still a bug to track down
<verden01> yeah i've been running universe and multiverse since i installed kubuntu
<whiskers> kkathman, but anyway lets get to your problem.
<kkathman> verden01: I just did it.... sudo apt-get install wine    works fine
<verden01> i'll try again
<whiskers> kkathman, ok here is the data i am using at the moment...although i have some plans to modify it after i get these more serious problems solved
<whiskers> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<whiskers> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<whiskers> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<whiskers> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 rw,user,noauto  0       0
<whiskers> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<whiskers> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> mine looks just fine then
<whiskers> kkathman, just copy and paste it into your fstab...unless you are not using two dvd burners
<kkathman> Im thinking that crossover just did NOTHING
<kkathman> which is ok
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> thank you whiskers :)
<whiskers> kkathman, yes...not a problem...i just have to do some work on this apache mess
<verden01> kkathman, i still get the same message. 
<kkathman> verden01: can you check your souces.list and check that your CDROM has been commented out at the top?
<verden01> k
<whiskers> kkathman, notice that hdc is read only and hdd is read/write so i can easily dup dvds
<whiskers> kkathman, but depending on what you are doing or how many burners you have ...you may want to change a couple of things
<kkathman> right, I have only one CD/DVD
<kkathman> I just made that rw
<whiskers> kkathman, ok...yes...that should do it and it would be easiest if you use hdc
<verden01> kkathman, i hav just commented out the cdrom
<kkathman> now do a sudo apt-get update, then try the apt-get on wine again
<whiskers> kkathman, well try apt-get install wine
<whiskers> kkathman, but it should be in synaptic...it is just a click away
<verden01> did that and still the same
<verden01> i'll check synaptic
<whiskers> kkathman, but this damn apache problem of not finding any ports to use is some kind of crap
<verden01> the only package synaptic has is wine-doc
<whiskers> kkathman, and i just can't figure out why it can't bind to port 80
<kkathman> thats strange
<whiskers> kkathman, yes..i have a bit of work to do
<kkathman> verden can you post your sources.list to #kk please
<verden01> k
<kkathman> oops sorry bout that
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> verden01:  one sec... I think I see a prob
<verden01> cool
<kkathman> verden01: do me a favor, and change all your debs to us.archive.ubuntu.com.....  from your au.archive.ubuntu.com    and lets see what happens...thats the only difference between yours and mine, and mine works
<verden01> k
<kkathman> I just removed wine and reinstalled with no problem
<verden01> i'm doing an update now from the us mirror
<kkathman> verden01:  yeah ok was just going to remind you to do the update
<verden01> i changed all the au to us
<kkathman> heres what my output looks likeL
<kkathman> like:
<whiskers> kkathman, that doggone apache will not bind to either 80 or even 8000....this is some kind of problem
<kkathman> kkathman@denise:/etc$ sudo apt-get install wine
<kkathman> Password:
<verden01> maybe the australian mirror isn't up to date??
<kkathman> Reading package lists... Done
<kkathman> Building dependency tree... Done
<kkathman> Suggested packages:
<kkathman>   wine-doc wine-utils binfmt-support
<kkathman> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<kkathman>   wine
<kkathman> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kkathman> Need to get 0B/1279kB of archives.
<kkathman> After unpacking 2658kB of additional disk space will be used.
<kkathman> Preconfiguring packages ...
<kkathman> Selecting previously deselected package wine.
<kkathman> (Reading database ... 87527 files and directories currently installed.)
<kkathman> Unpacking wine (from .../wine_0.0.20050310-1.1_i386.deb) ...
<kkathman> Setting up wine (0.0.20050310-1.1) ...
<kkathman> thats what Im thinking
<kkathman> or, there is some weird some odd reason why its not there
<kkathman> hey whiskers... verden01 just sent me a file via Konversation with no problems ... so it CAN be done :)
<kkathman> hehe
<verden01> hey my update will take time as i only get 56k dialup in my area  :-(
<kkathman> ok Im hangin in verden01 :)
<kkathman> Im not gonna desert you :)
<verden01> :)
<verden01> well i have to go to work soon   night shift is a bummer
<kkathman> iccck
<verden01> nearly there :)
<whiskers> kkathman, ok..the apache log shows some kind of undefined database symbols in libaprutil-0...so perhaps libc6 interfered with it...let me go try to recompile with the new libc6
<whiskers> kkathman, well i tell you ...it has been a major headache to work with hoary
<whiskers> kkathman, because debian just doesn't seem to know what is going on
<whiskers> kkathman, but anyway...i am going to try to fix this mess
<kkathman> man I cant find the right syntax to get to my cdrom
<kkathman> Im trying to get to it by way of the terminal
<whiskers> kkathman, well try mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media /cdrom0
<whiskers> kkathman, then try ls /media/cdrom0
<verden01> kkathman, after all that i still get the same message  about wine
<kkathman> says its mounted
<kkathman> oh my gosh Im totally baffled verden01 
<verden01> even synaptic only has wine-doc 
<verden01> interesting
<whiskers> kkathman, well if it says it is mounted...what does ls /media/cdrom0 say
<kkathman> well we are finally installing Photoshop :)
<kkathman> we'll see
<kkathman> i hope this works under wine decently
<verden01> hey gotta go thanx for the help kkathman 
<kkathman> ok man sorry :)
<whiskers> kkathman, i think i am going to have to learn how to use this rsync...because that stable version of apache just isn't worth a damn
<kkathman> so much for "stable" versions :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well i just need to figure this rsync stuff out
<kkathman> Im sure you are much more capable than I :)
<whiskers> kkathman, damn...that rsync just doesn't make any sense
<whiskers> kkathman, apache says to rsync to rsync.eu.apache.org
<kkathman> ??
<whiskers> kkathman, but rsync says you need to supply src....host...and destination
<whiskers> kkathman, i don't know why in the hell they just don't put the source on their website
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> maybe to deter?
<whiskers> kkathman, maybe so....well at least i got the xiopen server working on win98...if i could find that source maybe i could get it working on linux
<kkathman> hmm what was that?
<whiskers> kkathman, ok..i found the source to xiopen...lets give it a shot...since apache doesn't want to give out their code
<kkathman> whiskers...well I got it installed AND running but Im disappointed
<kkathman> just the resolution isnt very good at all
<whiskers> kkathman, what did you get running
<kkathman> Photoshop 7 under wine
<whiskers> kkathman, oh....well you do know that X has serious limitations compared to windows...in terms of bit capabilities
<kkathman> so I think I'll stick with Photoshop under Windows and gimpshop under Linux....until Krita comes out
<whiskers> kkathman, that is why Photoshop is so expensive because it can do things in more than just the 24 bit mode of X
<kkathman> yes, in general X is pretty bad compared to Windows
<whiskers> kkathman, well...uh..it is ok for me
<whiskers> kkathman, i don't need that $700 shit
<kkathman> yep gimp will probably work fine
<kkathman> now I need to figure out how to uninstall all this :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> I think all I need to do is remove the ..wine directory
<whiskers> kkathman, i don't even make much use of the limited 24 bit capability of gimpshop...so what the hell do i need more for
<kkathman> well being in web design, its pretty critical for me
<whiskers> kkathman, oh...ok...well if that is your fancy..i won't interfere...but webs mean nothing to me
<kkathman> have you ever tried to installed the ms fonts in KDE?
<whiskers> kkathman, nope...only those Hungarians can legally do that
<kkathman> oh really?
<kkathman> why the Hungarians?
<whiskers> kkathman, well it is not legal for us to use the MS fonts on Linux...so we make do with the gnufonts
<kkathman> but there is a package called msttcorefonts :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well the Hungarians say they don't give a damn about non-free software
<kkathman> good for the Hungarians :)
* kkathman wonders if I might have some Hungarian blood in me 
<whiskers> kkathman, yes...but that is reserved for the Hungarians
<kkathman> hmm ok
<whiskers> kkathman, like the win32codecs they have for Linux
<whiskers> kkathman, they can use them...we can't
<kkathman> well you can get mpg and avi codesc that arent microsoft owned
<kkathman> codecs I mean
<whiskers> kkathman, well i don't know about all the legalities in the US ...so i just stay away from all that stuff...except on win98 where it has been paid for
<whiskers> kkathman, but i use the free fonts and codecs on Linux...and they don't bother me one bit
<whiskers> kkathman, to me they are just as useful
<kkathman> where do you go to get extra fonts?
<kkathman> and are they better than these?
<whiskers> kkathman, well there is a font-editor for linux
<whiskers> kkathman, you can design whatever kind you want
<kkathman> well I removed the core fonts...I want to keep this all legl
<kkathman> hehe
<whiskers> kkathman, yes...well you don't need them anyway....they don't do much more than the GNU freefonts
<closure> kkathman, what core fonts?
<closure> i have no interest in being legal
<whiskers> kkathman, if you want your own stuff...try deforma
<whiskers> kkathman, you can use it to design any fonts you want
<whiskers> kkathman, i think you can find it in synaptic
<kkathman> well Im basically trying to get some more crisp fonts
<closure> well fuck firefox
<closure> mozilla works just as well
<pajohn> ... until they stop updating it
<kkathman> yeah so I see
<whiskers> kkathman, or you can use GNU GFE..it is absolutely fantastic
<whiskers> kkathman, thank GNU
<thechitowncubs> hey
<thechitowncubs> How can i install kubuntu so that it doesn't put its icons in my gnome menu
<kkathman> GNU GFE ??
<thechitowncubs> What?
<kkathman> thechitowncubs: what icons are you talking about?
<thechitowncubs> application icons
<thechitowncubs> last time when i installed kubuntu-desktop, it put all the kde icons in my gnome menus
<whiskers> kkathman, yes GFE...the GNU Font Editor
<kkathman> hey membreya :)
<membreya> ayup :)
<kkathman> ohh ok whiskers
<kkathman> Hmm...I forgot where to go to configure the font for the desktop icons...anyone remember?
<kkathman> besides "Control Center "  hehe
<membreya> k > control centre
<membreya> appearance and themes
<membreya> fonts
<thechitowncubs> Hey guys, do you have a solution for me?
<membreya> anyone care to help with a digital cam question?
<membreya> what's happening is when I plug in the cam, dmesg is picking it up ... and it's printing the message /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0 however /dev/scsi does not exist as a dir...it's apparently assigning it as /dev/sdc but again it's not
<membreya> do I need to install and special packages?
<kkathman> thechitowncubs: what icons for instance?
<kkathman> membreya: is it a USB device?
<membreya> kkathman: yes, but I just found out it's a known bug with breezy :(
<kkathman> ahh ok
<thechitowncubs> The ones in the "start" menu
<thechitowncubs> all the applications
<thechitowncubs> SeamusLP thechitowncubs:  I think if you simply do not log on with kde with a particular user it will not create the files in your home directory that add the menu icons.  I'm not 100% on that.
<thechitowncubs> is that true?
<kkathman> thechitowncubs: hmm... I really cant say, because I never go to gnome anymore...its strictly a backup
<amichai> how do i turn off the system sounds?
<pajohn> the kde volume control
<kkathman> hey chavo :)
<amichai> pajohn: i want the system sounds gone, not muted
<kkathman> amichai: try the KDE Control Center
<kkathman> its under Sound & Multimedia...then choose system sound and turn it off
<amichai> kkathman: ok thanx
<kkathman> well Im off to bed I think... see you all later on today :)
<amichai> how do i get kwallet to ask me once for the password at kde startup and then never again?
* Diablo-D3 wonders why kubuntu doesnt use a theme that looks like human
<amichai> got it
<closure> Diablo-D3, ?
<closure> what do you mean?
<Diablo-D3> closure: the default kubuntu theme doesnt look like human
<closure> i don't understand?
<closure> you mean like the earth tones that ubuntu has?
<Diablo-D3> I mean that the default kubuntu qt theme doesn't look like the default ubuntu gtk theme
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: because we prefer the KDE look
<Diablo-D3> I'm only asking because clearlook (the engine human uses) looks almost just like plastik
<blueyed> amichai, how? by calling "kwalletmanager [name] "?
<blueyed> Regarding kwallet, I'd like to change the wallet to be used when e.g. KMail pops it up/uses it.
<Diablo-D3> and lipstik is very un-plastik-like
<amichai> blueyed: just change in the options that it should never close, and then save ur session with kwallet running and it should start up next time u log in, it will ask u once for the passw when u check ur mail, or start kopete and then logout when u logout, or when u screen saver starts (if u selected that as an option)
<closure> Diablo-D3, i believe it is because KDE's logo is blue so in order to match the desktop manager they went with a blue scheme
<Diablo-D3> closure: that in itself isnt bothering me
<blueyed> Thanks, amichai. This is how it's done here actually.
<Diablo-D3> closure: I can always change the color scheme to match human
<Diablo-D3> closure: but the whole look is wrong
<closure> Diablo-D3, i mean i'm not saying anything i went with the ONLY K background and bahira mine looks metal
<closure> like aluminum or something
<amichai> blueyed: oh i thought u were asking ;)
<blueyed> just for the records.. ;)
<amichai> blueyed: lol, yeah should make sure u know all ways just in case.
<amichai> anyone know if there is a way to use VOIP with konversation?
<Riddell> amichai: nope.  interesting idea though
<amichai> Riddell: seriously
<amichai> Riddell: does x-chat have it?
<Riddell> no, these are IRC apps
<amichai> Riddell: i remember mIRC had it.
<Riddell> surely not
<amichai> Riddell: i thought mIRC had it, wait it was the possibility to play your mp3s to other i think
<Riddell> weird
<amichai> Riddell: this was 5 years ago :) so it could be all bs
<amichai> Riddell: is there a reason it shouldnt/couldnt work?
<Riddell> IRC isn't really designed for sound transfer
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> I think my problem with lipstik is that its too... too...
<Diablo-D3> metalik looking
<Diablo-D3> the heavy gradents is what kills me
<Riddell> I find lipstik more simple than platik in various ways
<Diablo-D3> yeah, but I'm not going for that
<Diablo-D3> I want matching themes
<Diablo-D3> and I always assumed human was meant to look like plastik
<Diablo-D3> which color scheme is default in kubuntu?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: plastik
<Diablo-D3> not any of the lipstik ones?
<Diablo-D3> actually, why isnt there a theme manager entry for kubuntu defaults?
<Riddell> because I never got round to making one, I should
<Diablo-D3> yeah, you should =P
* Diablo-D3 would like to see how kubuntu was meant to be viewed as
<Diablo-D3> btw, I'm installing ubuntu over debian sid, so thats why I have pre-existing settings
<Aircobra> hi
<whiskers> hey what do you know...i could not get apache 2.1.3 even to work...but the little thttpd works great
<whiskers> that will do just fine...until i can figure out the apache problem
<Diablo-D3> guh
<Diablo-D3> I hate the bug filing system of ubuntu
<Tm_T> good mooooooorning americaaaaa o/
<Diablo-D3> apparently my bugzilla login doesnt work with launchpad
<spiral> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<hal0> y0
<hal0> is this the help channel?
<Tm_T> we try to help, yes
<hal0> i need help setting up a shortcut
<hal0> to launch java programs, ya gotta use the command line, right?  so how do you setup a command line shortcut to execute a terminal java command?
<hal0> and i dont know the first thing about scripting :-x
<hal0> and another ques - how do you install that script fix?
<hal0> what command would execute it?
<Tm_T> just say "sh somescript.sh" as a root
<hal0> nice
<hal0> got a site handy for a good "how to" on bash scripting by any chance?
<Anlar> hal0: google for "advanced bash scripting guide"
<pajohn> hal: the kde script fix
<pajohn> ?
<pajohn> for the apt-get upgrade
<hal0> i just installed the fix - thanks.
<Tm_T> =)
<pajohn> ok nm
<hal0> is a script pretty much the only way to do what i want?
<Tm_T> hmm
<hal0> alllright.
<whiskers> wow...these software developers are really pissed off at MS and RedHat both...they don't like Linux or Windows
<whiskers> look at this guys comment
<whiskers> So you have to decide, do you compete in MS arena where MS will package free software with their OS and push it down everybodies throat, or do you run it on *nix (including apple, linux, BSD), and then see if anybody develops an OSS version to compete.
<whiskers> they say they are screwed whether they try to write for MS platforms or Linux Platforms
<whiskers> they say if they try to write for MS platforms...MS has more money and will just create a better, cheaper product and ruin thier business
<whiskers> they say if they try to write for LInux, then GNU and FOSS will just write a free program that does what their products do...and they will also be screwed and their business will be ruined
<whiskers> if i were them...i would just quit trying to make money in the software market
<Tm_T> ?
<N3R0> how can i get some help about mey mic?
<Tm_T> hmm, what kind of problem do you have?
<whiskers> wow these Linux people really hate these capitalist pigs....look at his discussion
<whiskers>  Hate to say it, but selling something for more than you bought it for is the definition of good business, especially if it's exponentially higher. 
<N3R0> it doesn work, in my windows xp it's running good
<N3R0> how can i configure it?
<whiskers> now here is the response 
<whiskers> If, however, I own and operate a convenience store, drink Cokes at three cents a pop out of the business profits, but charge my financial partner a buck a Coke when he comes into the store and stick 97 cents of it in my own pocket, that isn't "good business." That's being a scum sucking bastard.
<whiskers> KFG
<whiskers> they are calling the capitalist pigs....a bunch of scumm sucking bastards...he.he
<N3R0> exit
<pajohn> the true type fonts?
<pajohn> nm
<whiskers> you know it is just the strangest thing that thttpd fires up perfectly on this newer system...but neither home compiled code of several versions of apache nor deb packages of apache will start
<whiskers> and well fortunately we can implement PHP throught CGI when necessary
<whiskers> and i don't see any lock files for apache to prevent it from starting either
<closure> what is the command to list processes?
<whiskers> closure, well i use ps -ef
<whiskers> closure, but i think gnome and kde both have nice layout of this with just the push of a button
<closure> yay
<closure> stupid mozilla froze
<closure> and this damn song was playing in the background of someone's web page
<closure> and it wouldn't stop
<closure> i almost lost it there for a second
<whiskers> closure, well calm down...that is what the extra desktop is mainly used for
<closure> ?
<whiskers> closure, when an app freezes in one desktop just switch to another and stop it from the other desktop
<whiskers> closure, or you can use a virtual terminal also
<closure> ?
<closure> i just kill the process?
<closure> KDE takes care of that really
<whiskers> closure, yes that is right
<whiskers> closure, how does kde take care of that
<closure> that was retorical btw
<closure> it will tell you that the process has stopped responding would you like to kill it
<closure> you have to right click the app and click close
<whiskers> closure, oh...nice feature...i did not know they had that
<closure> but it's a lot easier just to let KDE do it if you ask me
<Tm_T> huoh
<whiskers> closure, i have one app that freezes all the time 
<closure> which one?
<whiskers> closure, it is called zsnes.
<whiskers> closure, when i unplug the Logiteck wingman...it works ok with the public domain stuff
<closure> there's zsnes for linux?
<closure> nice
<whiskers> closure, but when i plug the gamepad into the USB port...zsnes freezes completely when you try to configure the buttons
<closure> i have every damn game for snes on my other botx
<closure> err box
<whiskers> closure, now the funny thing...is that defendguin works perfectly with the gamepad
<closure> the usb ports seem to be problematic i've noticed
<closure> there's all kinds of troubleshooting posts for them
<whiskers> closure, so it is definitely a problem with zsnes...not anything else
<closure> *shrugs*
<whiskers> closure, not the usb is not giving me any problem at all...just that poorly compiled app
<closure> you can't expect much from an emulator >8-P
<whiskers> closure, well i don't care...the public domain roms are boring anyway ...and they just try to get you to buy the commercial games
<closure> wtf
<closure> why can i not remove kaffeine
<closure> without removing kubuntu desktop
<closure> that's just gay
<Tm_T> chello ...
<closure> man i should just rebuild KDE entirely
<whiskers> closure, well i see a similar thing on apache...it says if you want to get apache2-prefork-dev from synaptic...you have to remove gnome and ubuntu desktop
<closure> weird
<whiskers> closure, that is why i just compile my own stuff...when i want to take a look at it
<Riddell> first kubuntu job http://www.linux.org.au/jobs/jobdetail.phtml?refnum=000526
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw you "use" seti@home or etc
<Tm_T> ?
<Riddell> nope
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> just wondering, if there's any other than seti
<closure> whiskers, that'd be great if i was good at linux
<Tm_T> oh, I take that job o/
<whiskers> Riddell, wow...those Australian people are really getting up to date on the technological stuff
<closure> and wasn't on a 450 mhz laptop that takes 10 minutes to install gaim
<closure> err compile gaim
<whiskers> Riddell, that add was very interesting
<whiskers> closure, ah...well so what ..you only need to compile it once...and let it last for awhile until there are significant improvements
<whiskers> closure, you can let it compile when you are doing other things and you don't lose any time over it
<whiskers> Riddell, how did you find that URL add
<closure> hrm
<closure> wonder how much i can get a visa for
<closure> lol
<closure> i know a few people in sydney >8-P
<whiskers> closure, well i tell you ...there are some strange things happening.
<whiskers> closure, over in India...Bollywood is becoming extremely popular and seeks to eliminate Hollywood
<whiskers> closure, and uh...the GNU Star Wars was even better than the expensive commercial Star Wars Films
<closure> Bollywood is far cooler than anything that hollywood puts out
<whiskers> closure, and uh...the software vendors say they are fucked either way.....
<whiskers> closure, they say if they write for Linux....then FOSS will put them out of business
<whiskers> closure, and they say if they write for MS then MS will put them out of business
<closure> what's FOSS?
<closure> see
<closure> APPLE is on top of the game man
<whiskers> closure, the Free Software Communism...i mean Community
<closure> they're going to tear down the walls
<whiskers> closure, well...there are just some strange things happening
<closure> there will be no barrier between open source and bought software
<closure> bollywood isn't strange
<closure> they make better films
<closure> plain and simple
<closure> Mac OS X is the best os out
<closure> plain and simple
<whiskers> closure, well i made one ogg movie...but the sound stutters a bit
<Choubaka> bollywood also makes a _shitload_ of them. :)
<whiskers> closure, the video looks nice though
<closure> Choubaka, more than anyone in the world as far as i know
<Choubaka> Yep.
<closure> whiskers, ogg movie/
<closure> err ?
<closure> i thought ogg was strictly audio
<Choubaka> nah.
<whiskers> closure, yes...i made the video with theora and it looks nice...and i made the audio with vorbis...and it stutters a bit
<Choubaka> ogg is many things.
<Choubaka> there's the ogg muxer which can hold video and audio and subtitles. and ogg theora is a video codec, while ogg vorbis is audio... afaik.
<whiskers> closure, if you want i can translate the GNU Star Wars into ogg so you can play it on totem....and see if you think it is as good as the commercial stuff
<closure> what is gnu star wars?
<Choubaka> ?)
<whiskers> closure, well GNU Star Wars is a different approach to Star Wars than Lucas had....but i think it is very exciting
<whiskers> closure, the actors are a little fat...not Harrison Ford types...but they are good
<closure> i don't really like star wars
<closure> didn't lucas write star wars though?
<whiskers> closure, well he participated in HIS Star Wars...but others have different ideas
<whiskers> closure, let me do some work and i'll try to get you a GNU that will play on totem with theora and vorbis
<closure> i don't have totem
<closure> i just deleted it
<closure> i have mplayer
<closure> i am sure m player will play it thouh
<closure> it plays everything known to man
<Choubaka> with the right codecs, yes. :)
<closure> alright well i'm gonna be getting myself some sleep here
<closure> whiskers msg me a link when you get that thing done
<Chameleon22> is there a KDE app to creates notes something like chm look ... , i know there is just dont remember the name
<malte> kubuntu needs to include latest konversation imho :(
<malte> Chameleon22, knotes?
<Chameleon22> i need it to write specifications
<Chameleon22> so yeah obviousely knotes will not do 
<Bubi> hi all
<Riddell> malte: it includes the latest konversation that was available
<Bubi> can anyone helps me with some problem i have
<Bubi> im experiencing sudden reboots, and i browsed thru logs but nothing unusual there
<malte> Riddell, is that really true? 0.17 was released 6th april iirc. nevertheless, they should include it for breezy imho
<Riddell> malte: it was released a couple of hours after the uploads were frozen, I did warn Cartman of this
<Riddell> breezy of course will have the latest version available to it
<Bubi> :(
<Riddell>  Bubi has this happened with your computer before?
<Bubi> no
<Bubi> i tested disk and ram
<Bubi> they are ok
<Riddell> hmm, nasty
<Riddell> maybe a driver issue
<Bubi> i looked at kern.log and there is no errors
<Bubi> so far i found one issue but i cant see how is this related when i start azureus after a few min it happens
<Bubi> does anyone knows if there is a bug in java 1.5
<malte> Riddell, ok :)
<Tm_T> huijui
<Diablo-D3> Hrm.
<Diablo-D3> I should go email Mark Shuttleworth
<Diablo-D3> "You have several million dollars... and you couldn't fund a better bug tracker?"
<Speedy2> heh
<Diablo-D3> seriously, wtf is launchpad?
<Diablo-D3> and why the fuck have bugzilla setup if it just forwards people to launchpad
* Diablo-D3 is pissed off, btw
<Shaquile> Is there any way to use an externa hdd? Like Maxtor's Onetouch.. I bought one but it doesn't seem to work.
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: usb?
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: Yeah
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: dmesg doesn't seem to find it
<Diablo-D3> in a standardly setup system...
<Diablo-D3> you should be able to plug in any usb mass storage devie in, and it should be automagically mounted, and, in gnome, a nautilus window should pop up
<Shaquile> Hmm.. 
<Diablo-D3> problem is, I dont know if kubuntu is properly setup to have a konq window pop up
<Shaquile> My mp3player works.. my usbstick doesn't.. and with this i don't know
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: Can't manually mount it or find it with dmesg
<Diablo-D3> how strange
<Diablo-D3> are you running a stock kernel?
<Shaquile> stock kernel? =/
<Shaquile> What's that? 
<Diablo-D3> have you compiled your own kernel?
<Shaquile> No
<Shaquile> I have the one that followed
<Diablo-D3> then... hrm.
<Shaquile> "If nothing of this sort shows up, unplug, plug back in, and repeat the command. If it still doesn't show up, you're probably screwed."
<Shaquile> =(
<Shaquile> Hehe
<Diablo-D3> yeah, sounds like you're hitting that bug
<Diablo-D3> and you cant manually mount it?
<Speedy2> Shaquile: What does dmesg report?
<Shaquile> Speedy2: Notting.. that's the wierd thing
<membreya> which file stores the session information so that it can be restored when you next logon?
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: what does lsusb say?
<Diablo-D3> when the device is plugged in I mean
<Shaquile> root@MDSW:/home/mattias # lsusb
<Shaquile> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Shaquile> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Shaquile> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c03f Logitech, Inc.
<Shaquile> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Shaquile> Now it found something.. hmm..
<Shaquile> Maybe all my ports arent working..
<membreya> man LinuxNero is so far behind the windows version
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: thats possible
<Shaquile> Damn it..
<membreya> grrr I want a tool to EASILY convert xvid/divx to mpeg2 and burn it to DVD (like nerovision express in windows)
<Shaquile> It works on my laptop..
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: your machine sucks =P
<Diablo-D3> membreya: so do I, actually
<Shaquile> There something wrong with my WS when neither my USBstick or this hdd works on it..
<Diablo-D3> membreya: I'm tried of plugging mencoder into transcode and doing all that crap
<membreya> it's a piece of piss to convert mpeg2 to divx....
<Diablo-D3> mpeg2 to mpeg4 is _easy_
<Diablo-D3> just use mencoder
<membreya> ahuh, I'm curious why someone hasn't even released a script to convert it the other way though :|
<Diablo-D3> because its not script worthy
<Diablo-D3> its entire fully featured app worthy
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: btw, is there a hub anywhere in there?
<membreya> I'm sure there is a huge demand for it
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: Nope
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: are these ports on the front of the case, or on the atx header in the back?
<Shaquile> Back
<Diablo-D3> have you tried all the ports?
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: My usb mp3player works there.. and my usbmouse works there
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: No not all
<Shaquile> But the one were mp3player worked
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> um
<pointwood> how do I get KAudioCreator to find my CD drive?
* Diablo-D3 has ran out of ideas
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> membreya: hi o/
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: sounds like your machine is just flakey
<membreya> \o/ :D
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: how old is it?
<pointwood> Sound Juicer can find it, but KAudioCreator can't :(
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: flakey? Dude.. it's like a month =) I'm a computer engineer who runs my own business :P But I suck at this :---] 
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: hah
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: then it could be... too new.
<membreya> Shaquile: so "engineer" it :)
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: 3500+, 2GB RAM, 1,2TB HDD...
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: Haha
<membreya> 1.2tb 
<Shaquile> membreya: :P
* membreya droooooools
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: seriously, sometimes new drivers dont work as planned
<Shaquile> membreya: If you want you can have it.. I don't need it.. 
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: Humm.. true.
<Tm_T> pointwood: hmm, you know what ide channel your cd-drive is? lika /dev/hdb ?
<GameCat> morning
<membreya> don't screw with my head Shaquile 
* membreya waves to GameCat :)
<GameCat> membreya:  how's it going?
<Shaquile> membreya: Not for free but I'm trying to sell if of.. I have had it in stock for like 3 months.. unused.. with garanty
<membreya> cool cool, enjoying my SVU ..and I'm sooooo damned happy, just got the whole series of battle star galactica on DVD (original series)
<GameCat> can anyone tell me what I need to add to the basic kubuntu to allow me to compile gnome apps?
<Shaquile> membreya: Where you from?
<GameCat> what is an SVU?
<pointwood> Tm_T: not entirely sure
<membreya> Shaquile: AUS :)
<membreya> GameCat: law and order SVU
<Shaquile> Cool
<GameCat> membreya: still means nothing 
<Tm_T> pointwood: then try different hd? ;)
<Diablo-D3> GameCat: gnome-devel
<GameCat> Diablo-D3: cheers
<pointwood> Tm_T: konqy detects it when I use audiocd:/
<Shaquile> membreya: What do you have for currency there?
<membreya> aud ;) ..worth about 72 us cents a dollar
<Shaquile> Mkay... 
<Tm_T> pointwood: yes, and it points to some hd? "slot"
<Shaquile> I'm from Sweden
<Speedy2> Shaquile: What kind of business?
<Shaquile> :----------] 
<GameCat> Shaquile: so is my CD player :)
<Tm_T> Shaquile: hullo from Finland o/ =)
<pointwood> Tm_T: where do I see where it points to?
<membreya> Tm_T: invade invade!!
<Tm_T> pointwood: dunno :p
<pointwood> hello from Denmark :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Shaquile> Speedy2: all kinds of =) We sold a lot of computers.. but it was to hectic so now we concentrate och design and support..
<Tm_T> Scandinavia invasion =)
<Shaquile> Tm_T: Haha.. I'm half finnish
<Shaquile> GameCat: What kind of CD player?
<GameCat> Primare D30.2
<Tm_T> Shaquile: so you're not totally bad ;p
<Shaquile> GameCat: :)
<membreya> Shaquile: weren't you taught to finish what you start? get it ..half finnish ? meh!
<Shaquile> Tm_T: Where in Finland? 
<GameCat> Shaquile: it's the best thing I've ever heard
<Tm_T> Shaquile: far east
<Shaquile> membreya: =)
<Shaquile> GameCat: Good good =)
<Tm_T> membreya: really old joke :p
<membreya> Tm_T: shuddup, I just invented it!
<GameCat> Shaquile: Good? It's breathtaking :)
<Shaquile> GameCat: Haha 
<Tm_T> membreya: "I'm finish, I come from hell sin ski"
<membreya> Tm_T: speaking of inventions, you know the fluffy hair that grows on the back of your neck ?
<Tm_T> when meant "I'm finnish, I come from Helsinki" (our capital city)
<membreya> I've named them "neckburns" as in sideburns..but on the neck :D
<Tm_T> membreya: haha
<Shaquile> I'm really satisfied with Kubuntu.. I have it on my ws, where everything works except this usb shitty stuff... and I have it on my laptop where everything works except that the touchpad thinks its the right mousebutton instead of the left and inte WON'T change..
<Tm_T> membreya: I have terrible mullet atm
<membreya> mullet? ROFL!!!
<Tm_T> membreya: well, what you expect when you havent got barber for a _year_
<Tm_T> maybe I should =)
<membreya> possibly :P
<membreya> sheesh, got my haircut and coloured today, cost me just over $100 :|
<Shaquile> :O!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> membreya: last time my head was cutted in the army, skin head \,,/
* GameCat compiles freeciv2
<Tm_T> GameCat: it's great game =)
<Shaquile> Finnish army 
<Speedy2> Shaquile: Does your dmesg even show the USB device as being plugged in?
<Shaquile> Speedy2: Not in my ws
<membreya> I want a good game to play :|
<GameCat> Tm_T: yeah, i know - I have been hammering the beta's on my fedora install
<Speedy2> Shaquile: Looks like something might be wrong with your USB
<Tm_T> heh
<GameCat> membreya: freeciv2 :)
<Speedy2> Shaquile: What device is the USB host?
<Shaquile> membreya: Doom3, FarCry, HL2
<GameCat> membreya: also, darwinia, but you have to buy that one
<Shaquile> Speedy2: USB host? =) 
<Tm_T> Shaquile: no Kohan2!
<Tm_T> eh, I meant, no, Kohan2 :p
<GameCat> kohan2? wassat?
<Tm_T> google it
<Shaquile> Tm_T: :P
<membreya> Shaquile: amd64 3200+, 512mb RAM......Nvidia GF4 4000 :P going to buy an ati radeon pro 9800 off my friend
* GameCat is a lazy bastard
<membreya> but I'm a bit iffy about linux support for that card
<Speedy2> Shaquile: Who is the USB host?  Motherboard chipset?  Add-in card?
<Tm_T> GameCat: (fantasy)strategy
<Diablo-D3> membreya: support 'works'
<Shaquile> membreya: 9800 Pro is some good shit =) Probably the most valuable card right now..
<membreya> cool :)
<GameCat> Tm_T: found it now :)
<Diablo-D3> membreya: but you need the fxglx drivers
<Shaquile> Speedy2: Motherboard chipset
<Tm_T> membreya: just buy more ram will ya!
<Shaquile> NOoooooooooooooo
<Speedy2> Shaquile: Which motherboard chipset?
<Diablo-D3> membreya: which sometimes dont work, and they are closed sources
<Diablo-D3> *source
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: Nowadays you can apt-get the drivers =) 
<membreya> Diablo-D3: so are nvidia ;)
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: It's great
<Diablo-D3> yeah, but I never said nvidia drivers were any good
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: yeah, thats been around since before ubuntu
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: better than ati
<Diablo-D3> I just prefer dri over ati's binaries
<Speedy2> Shaquile: I'm trying to help you here dude.
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: whatever :P
<Diablo-D3> and maybe in a year or two, r300/400 users will be able to use the glorious dri drivers too
<Shaquile> Speedy2: Yes yes.. I'm looking :)
<membreya> so DRI or ati binaries? which are better?
<Shaquile> Speedy2: How do I find out? I have a MSI Neo2 Platinum Card
<Diablo-D3> well, for r300/400 cards, dri isnt an option yet
<Diablo-D3> for r200 cards, dri is far better
<Diablo-D3> 9800 is an r300, btw
<membreya> what are the r's ?
<Diablo-D3> thats just what ati names their chip familys
<Speedy2> Shaquile: Does dmesg even show it recognizing the USB host on your machine?
<Speedy2> Shaquile: Try "lspci | grep USB"
<membreya> oh, like nvidia and their geforceX?
<Shaquile> Speedy2: Yes.. USB works. I have an USB mouse and USB mp3player
<Diablo-D3> membreya: more like nvidia and their NV##
<membreya> damn, almost out of smokes
<Speedy2> Shaquile: dmesg | grep Maxtor
<Speedy2> or dmesg | grep USB
<membreya> Diablo-D3: that's what I meant :P
<Speedy2> What does that report?
<GameCat> thanks for the help as always, I'm off now to play darwinia :)
<Shaquile> Speedy2: priv
<UnreA|L> Hello all
<CellarDoor> hello
<UnreA|L> how i can download xwine with apt-get
<UnreA|L> ?
<CellarDoor> I'm a n00b can anyone please tell me what I need to type at the command line to unmount my dvd drive ?
<Diablo-D3> CellarDoor: umount /dev/hdc
<Speedy2> CellarDoor: umount /dev/cdrom
<Diablo-D3> CellarDoor: assuming your dvd drive is your first drive of your second ide channel
<CellarDoor> ok thanks
<CellarDoor> :)
<UnreA|L> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<UnreA|L> Reading package lists... Done
<UnreA|L> Building dependency tree... Done
<UnreA|L> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<UnreA|L> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<UnreA|L> is only available from another source
<Speedy2> CellarDoor: Type 'mount' and you can figure out what is the right device, then do umount /dev/<device>
<UnreA|L> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<UnreA|L> How download wine
<UnreA|L> ?
<Speedy2> www.winehq.org
<Diablo-D3> UnreA|L: do you have universe listed?
<UnreA|L> yes ;)
<Diablo-D3> then I'm not sure what you broke
<Diablo-D3> wine is in universe
<membreya> shouldnt it be xwine? :)
<Diablo-D3> no, it shouldnt be.
<Diablo-D3> Package: wine
<Diablo-D3> Priority: optional
<Diablo-D3> Section: universe/otherosfs
<Diablo-D3> Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1
<Diablo-D3> so not only is it in universe, its a recent version of it, too
<membreya> it's not in the breezy universe then
<UnreA|L> thanks ;)
<Diablo-D3> thats possible
<Diablo-D3> you probably shouldnt be using breezy anyhow
<membreya> diablo, I like daily updates ;)
<membreya> that and things being broken
<membreya> like digital camera mounting :|
<membreya> lol
<Diablo-D3> heh
<membreya> and it was _especially_ fun the other day when it borked my reiserfs
<Diablo-D3> yeah, thats buggy as hell for some reason
<Diablo-D3> hint: NEVER EVER USE REISERFS
<Diablo-D3> REISERFS IS BUGGY, AND CAN CAUSE DATA LOSS UNDER SANE CONDITIONS
<Diablo-D3> use ext3 instead
<membreya> Diablo-D3: I'd love to convert it back to ext3, but it's a 90gb partition (50% full) ....and I dont have anything to back it up to ..can't be bothered burning it all
<Diablo-D3> hrm, is reiserfs even an option for ubuntu?
<Diablo-D3> if it is, it shouldnt be
<membreya> sure is
<Diablo-D3> Mark still runs ubuntu, doesnt he?
<Diablo-D3> I should track him down and kick his ass
<membreya> at least it mounts my MMC reader properly :)
<Diablo-D3> he needs to sepnd more time making sure ubuntu doesnt allow users to do stupid things
<Diablo-D3> stupid things include: using reiserfs
<membreya> heeeeeeeeeey
<Shaquile> Sp33dy2: The only thing its reporting is 
<Shaquile> ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 reset error -110
<Shaquile> hub 3-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<Shaquile> when i plug it in..
<Diablo-D3> other stupid things include: installing gnome by default
<incubii> ive run resierfs for 3 years with 0 problems
<membreya> I've only been using linux for 2 months, reiser fs was an early choice..a bad one
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: then its a usb2 device
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: And...  ?
<Diablo-D3> incubii: for every single person that uses it fine, about 25 people rant on irc about how broken it is
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: Shouldn't it work? 
<membreya> incubii: when it borked my system, it wasn't an issue..booted to a liveCD and rebuilt the tree
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: sounds like your usb2 driver is broken
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: It works on my laptop.
<Diablo-D3> or atleast, its broken with your chipset
<incubii> yeah you are probably correct with that comment :)
<Diablo-D3> this also explains why your mouse works
<Diablo-D3> all mice are usb1 devices
<Diablo-D3> and your mp3 player is probably usb1 as well
<Diablo-D3> and anything else thats been working for you is probably usb1
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: The hdd is 1.1 compatible... but.. hmm maybe it's trying only for 2.0..
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: its not that its 1.1. compatible...
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: its that your box has a usb2 controller, and its using it
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: Mkay..
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: =(
<whiskey_1> that is the funniest thing i ever saw.....that xwine has a registry editor
<Diablo-D3> if(usb2 == available) { use = usb2; } else { use = usb1; }
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: What should I do about i? =)
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: it sounds like a kernel bug
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: report it on lkml
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: I sounds like my usual luck.
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: include what devices you've tried, what kernel you're using, and what chipset you're using
<UnreA|L> where i can find Synaptic Package Manager on KDE 3.4 ?
<membreya> UnreA|L: you cant
<membreya> but install kynaptic :)
<membreya> sudo apt-get install kynaptic
<whiskey_1> why would people want a registry editor on xwine.....all that MS hexadecimal crap in the registry is totally unfathonable
<UnreA|L> thanks
<UnreA|L> ;)
<Diablo-D3> kynaptic should be installed by default
<Diablo-D3> I probably should go file a bug on that
<UnreA|L> ;)
<membreya> lol Diablo-D3 :P
<membreya> yes, kpackage manager is shit
* Diablo-D3 has like a list of 50 bugs he needs to file
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: I never used a mailing list in my life :P
<membreya> Diablo-D3: wouldn't kynaptic be more of a wish-list than a bug?
<Diablo-D3> membreya: its a bug that its not already included
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu's policy is that anything that pisses off newbie users is a bug
<membreya> ok :)
<Diablo-D3> seeing as kynaptic > kpackagebullshit, its a bug
<membreya> so can we lodge gnome as a bug? :)
<Diablo-D3> I so want to do that
<Diablo-D3> atleast, installing gnome by default
<Diablo-D3> kde should be installed by default
<Sp33dy2> UnreA|L: You can install Synaptic and use that under KDE BTW
<whiskey_1> is 7!=5040...i am trying to test xwine
<whiskey_1> at least the editor prints ok in xwine
<whiskey_1> but i don't know what the heck they need a registry editor in xwine for .....who is going to edi 3a5.39q.k4398/.knasd[0823b;lkjqwre
<whiskey_1> and where did MS come up with all those funny numbers and characters in the registry
<Diablo-D3> because windows apps use the registry
<Diablo-D3> thats why you need a registry editor
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, have you looked at the incomprehensible stuff in the registry
<Diablo-D3> yeah
<Diablo-D3> I have
<Diablo-D3> blame microsoft
<Diablo-D3> there shouldnt even be a registry
<Diablo-D3> it should be thousands of tiny little human readable config files
<UnreA|L> E: Couldn't find package Synapti
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, well linux has a registry...why shouldn't MS
<Diablo-D3> linux doesnt have a registry
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, in Linux the registry is called /etc
<Diablo-D3> /etc is not a registry
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, yes it is
<Diablo-D3> its thousands of tiny little human readable conf files
<Diablo-D3> and the registry is more than that
<Diablo-D3> its also all ~/.* as well
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, well yes the Linux registry is human readable
<Diablo-D3> s/all //
<Sp33dy2> UnreA|L: synaptic
<Sp33dy2> UnreA|L:  It's case sensitive
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, well xwine is nice but i don't see why they used the old gtk1 instead of gtk2
<Diablo-D3> whiskey_1: crackrock ahoy
<UnreA|L> how save file in nano editor ?
<whiskey_1> UnreA|L, ctrl-x
<whiskey_1> UnreA|L, no ctrl-o
<UnreA|L> thanks
<UnreA|L> ok
<UnreA|L> ;)
<membreya> UnreA|L: you just need to look at the bottom of the screen
<membreya> it's all there
<whiskey_1> UnreA|L, and if you want to see line numbers....ctrl-c
<whiskey_1> UnreA|L, makes it very easy to debug some code problems
<membreya> UnreA|L: the ^'s at the bottom of the screen mean ctrl
<UnreA|L> very thanks now i know
<UnreA|L> finally i download wine ;)
<UnreA|L> all work will done with terminal ;/
<whiskey_1> UnreA|L, well be careful when you compile xwine...i used --with-gnome in the config....and the crazy thing compiled with gtk1 widgets instead of gtk2 widgets
<whiskey_1> UnreA|L, but anyway it works and it is nice
<membreya> so ...anyone else noticed that the new pope looks like Gizmo? :P
<whiskey_1> what the hell do the Catholics do with all that money they steal from the poor people
<incubii> he looks like the samboy gobble dock
<membreya> whiskey_1: live "modestly"
<membreya> lol :P
<whiskey_1> and what does Pope mean...when they rob the poor of their houses and money
<membreya> nah incubii ..gizmo
<whiskey_1> all they want to do is pass the tray around and use peer-pressure tactics to force people to hand over their money
<membreya> whiskey_1: 1.1billion sheep can't be wrong...BAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<UnreA|L> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<UnreA|L> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<UnreA|L> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<UnreA|L> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<UnreA|L> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<UnreA|L> and its done ?
<whiskey_1> oh well what those Catholics do..is none of my business...i don't need to stick my nose in their business
<membreya> UnreA|L: that and you need to restart X (press ctrl+alt+backspace)
<membreya> hmmm ciggie time :)
<whiskey_1> yes a cigarette is nice to contemplate their underhanded group-think peer-pressure tactics in robbing people of their money
<whiskey_1> but anyway it is none of my business and i don't interfere with those bozos anymore than i interfere with the capitalist pigs
<membreya> would owning a computer consitute capatilism ? :)
<whiskey_1> membreya, not if you are using a tool to promote altruism
<whiskey_1> membreya, many people are using their computers to starve to death while providing everything for everyone else....like the videogamepianist
<membreya> oi vay, it's like people whinging about globalisation by using the internet :P
<membreya> hypocrisy is always rampant with zealots.
<wnorrix> nice job on kubuntu :)
<wnorrix> only issue would like better support for ruby :)
<incubii> well that might be an issue as its not a developers distrobution
<incubii> though you could always opt to make one :P
<UnreA|L> now i finally download wine
<UnreA|L> with apt-get install wine
<UnreA|L> for me automatic configured and installed
<UnreA|L> now how i can run M$ soft
<incubii> 'wine <executable>.exe
<Tm_T> incu o/
<wnorrix> incubii: i think i will. I can just port the debian on to kubuntu right. there should not be a issue 
<wnorrix> i hope
<incubii> howdy Tm_T
<Tm_T> erh, gotta go ->
<incubii> no i dont think there will be any issue at all
<incubii> but you never know :)_
<incubii> cya Tm_T
<UnreA|L> how i can download with apt-get game anynone ?
<UnreA|L> very slow install mIRC with wine
<incubii> i dont understand what you are asking UnreA|L
<wnorrix> why are you using mirc . have you tried konversation ?
<incubii> i found its rather difficult to convert all time mirc users to konverstaion/xchat/irssi etc
<incubii> they woudl rather run mirc on wine
<UnreA|L> why mirc very slow on wine ?
<UnreA|L> and other soft will very slow ?
<wnorrix> incubii: i used to use mirc a lot. but then i loved xchat now konveration is my sweetheart
<incubii> you are running windows software ontop of an API layer for linux. its going to be slow
<incubii> i love xchat
<incubii> it does everythign i need
<UnreA|L> how i can off API layer ?
<UnreA|L> and i using xchat
<incubii> you can not run mirc without wine
<incubii> use a native linux IRC application
<UnreA|L> kvirc is god client ?
<incubii> i dont know never used it
<smouche> god client !  now there's an app ;)
<UnreA|L> anyone test kvirc on ubuntu distribution
<smouche> I only use xchat because I like the pseudo transparency - don't think I can do that with konversation
<smouche> also for an irc noob like me, the xchat server list that comes by default is useful
<wnorrix> smouche: konversation also does come with a server list 
<wnorrix> smouche: but imnot sure you can do a trans.
<wnorrix> hm must port ruby packages to ubuntu
<smouche> I couldn't find any servers listed on there, wnorrix... but anyway, I'm superficial, I need my transparency!
<UnreA|L> for xchat not listing people who is sitting in chanell
<incubii> what do you mean UnreA|L, xchats user list works perfectly fine
<UnreA|L> i show you my screen
<wnorrix> hm time to del my mail
<wnorrix> 4 gb
<incubii> only 4gb? thats pretty darn small
<wnorrix> i back up :)
<UnreA|L> ;)
<wnorrix> have another 3 4gb tarballs 
<wnorrix> need to get off crappy mls
<incubii> heh
<incubii> wt work most peoples email folders are over 40gb
<incubii> puts a bit of strain on the server when they go and search every single one!
<UnreA|L> where i can download mc ?
<UnreA|L> its my best ftp client
<wnorrix> UnreA|L: you'll have to port it from debian 
<UnreA|L> how ? can you write to me little toturial
<wnorrix> I think there is a doc on the wiki
<incubii> there is ample information on the wiki and forums
<UnreA|L> where ?
<incubii> www.ubuntu.org
<UnreA|L> how i can download gcc with apt-get ?
<wnorrix> apt-get install gcc libc6-dev
<wnorrix> ah time to start porting ruby :S
<wnorrix> Unreal https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<UnreA|L> thanks
<UnreA|L> how i can do transper terminal like transper xchat
<wnorrix> use aterm or something
<UnreA|L> hm...
<wnorrix> konsole does trans i think 
<wnorrix> whoa!
<wnorrix> the ruby version is bugguy
<smouche> can someone help me mount my usb camera - I'm confused because I'm certain it automounted before (when I was using gnome)
<smouche> I'm checking ubuntuguide.org too, but...
<UnreA|L> GNU Midnight Commander requires glib 1.2.6 or above.
<UnreA|L> how i can download glib with apt-get ?
<smouche> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:309a Canon, Inc. PowerShot A80
<Tm_T> hopla habla
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anybody know a fresh mplayer in apt ?
<hussam> I set a root password. still users are able to run apps as root using there own password, how can I get it to ask for root pass instead?
<UnreA|L> how install files with .deb
<UnreA|L> ?
<hussam> UnreA|L dpkg -i filename.deb
<hussam> anybody knows how to stop users from being able to use there password to run apps as root? I want it to ask for root pass instead
<astro76> hussam: remove them from the admin group (or edit your sudo config (visudo) if necessary)
<Tm_T>  /etc/sudoers may help?
<hussam> /etc/sudoers is empty
<astro76> hussam: in ubuntu you should just have to remove them from the admin group
<hussam> astro76, if I remove somebody from admin group, kuser crashes
<wnorrix> any one here uses amarok ??
<gsuveg> wnorrix: like me
<hussam> astro76, can this be done from command line?
<astro76> hussam: which?
<wnorrix> for some reason ther eis no output
<hussam> astro76: removing somebody from admin group, 
<astro76> should be /etc/group
<wnorrix> gsuveg: have any idea why ?
<wnorrix> lsmod seems good 
<hussam> astro76: ok I'll edit the /etc/group
<hussam> brb
<gsuveg> whats porblem ?
<wnorrix> no output 
<wnorrix> the file plays
<UnreA|L> checking for g++... no
<UnreA|L> checking for c++... no
<UnreA|L> checking for gpp... no
<UnreA|L> checking for aCC... no
<UnreA|L> checking for CC... no
<UnreA|L> checking for cxx... no
<UnreA|L> checking for cc++... no
<UnreA|L> checking for cl... no
<UnreA|L> checking for FCC... no
<UnreA|L> checking for KCC... no
<UnreA|L> checking for RCC... no
<UnreA|L> checking for xlC_r... no
<UnreA|L> checking for xlC... no
<UnreA|L> checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no
<UnreA|L> how i can download with apt ?
<astro76> UnreA|L: http://ubuntuguide.org/#build-essential
<astro76> and please use a paste site like http://rafb.net/paste/ for large pastes
<kkathman> allo all :)
<smouche> hey kkathman
<kkathman> morning smouche :)
<kkathman> just having coffee and waiting for a new hard drive for my laptop to arrive
<smouche> lucky you! enjoy both
<UnreA|L> uild-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<UnreA|L>   gftp: Depends: gftp-text (= 2.0.18-1) but it is not installable
<UnreA|L> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<UnreA|L> how install this ?
<UnreA|L> ;/
* smouche keeps forgetting he needs to hit ^C to keep the off-line box from looking for the network...
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> I have to boot to windows, looks  like - I'm in a rush to upload some photos, and I can't seem to get my camera mounted on kubuntu
<kkathman> UnreA|L: did you do a sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<UnreA|L> yes
<UnreA|L> ;/
<kkathman> smouche: now thats something I want to do also
<smouche> let's figure it out together later on, shall we kkathman?  I had it working out of the box with gnome, but
<kkathman> UnreA|L: tell me how you got to where you are right now ok?
<smouche> not in kde...
<UnreA|L> Okey
<kkathman> smouche... that would be great
<UnreA|L> im type sudo apt-get install buil-essential
<UnreA|L> and i get
<UnreA|L> http://rafb.net/paste/results/gZpZZi90.html
<kkathman> UnreA|L: ok then do this   sudo apt-get install g++
<UnreA|L> okey
<smouche> kkathman, it looks like my windows box is so borked, I can't even get usb devices to show up on there!
<UnreA|L> http://rafb.net/paste/results/c5XXFT93.html
<UnreA|L> i got
<UnreA|L> ;/
<kkathman> smouche lol
<kkathman> UnreA|L: ok did that finish ok?
<UnreA|L> im type apt-get install g++
<smouche> I wonder if my boss would accept "I screwed up three computers at home and need to fix them" as a good excuse 
<UnreA|L> and i give errors
<smouche> for not going to work...
<kkathman> smouche: hmmm  not so sure about that :)
<UnreA|L> what i can do ?
<kkathman> hold on let me look UnreA|L 
<UnreA|L> ok
<kkathman> UnreA|L: do this now  sudo apt-get install g++-3.3
<UnreA|L> Ok
<kkathman> success?
<UnreA|L> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install g++-3.3
<UnreA|L> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<UnreA|L> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kkathman> hmmm thats weird
<UnreA|L> ;///
<kkathman> UnreA|L: go to that directory (  cd /var/lib/dpkg ) and do an ls -l and see if you see a file called lock
<kkathman> usually the only reason you get a message like that is if you try to run a command without sudo
<kkathman> smouche are you following this?
<UnreA|L> yes with sudo
<UnreA|L> i can give this error
<kkathman> i think that a program didnt shut down properly
<kkathman> lets just remove that file   rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock 
<kkathman> sorry  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock 
<UnreA|L> okey
<kkathman> then try that previous command again:  sudo apt-get install g++-3.3
<UnreA|L> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install g++-3.3
<UnreA|L> Reading package lists... Done
<UnreA|L> Building dependency tree... Done
<UnreA|L> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<UnreA|L> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<UnreA|L>   g++-3.3: Depends: libstdc++5-3.3-dev (>= 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<UnreA|L>   gftp: Depends: gftp-text (= 2.0.18-1) but it is not installable
<UnreA|L> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<UnreA|L> im try with apt-get -f, but not work
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> UnreA|L: when and how did you install Ubuntu?
<DaBlade> hello
<kkathman> howdy DaBlade :)
<DaBlade> I just installed Kubuntu, and I got some problems
<smouche> not really following, no kkathman -- not sure what you're doing there
<kkathman> np smouche
<UnreA|L> im install last evening
<smouche> problems with the compiler?
<DaBlade> can you guys help me?
<DaBlade> Yes
<DaBlade> it can't find the GCC
<kkathman> sure DaBlade, give me a sec ok?
<DaBlade> ok
<kkathman> UnreA|L: you installed from a disk?
<UnreA|L> and using ex3 and swap partitions
<UnreA|L> install to mbr
<UnreA|L> yes from disk
<UnreA|L> kubuntu
<UnreA|L> not live-cd
* smouche knows what kkathman is going to say next...
<kkathman> UnreA|L:  ok please go and look at your sources.list file for me and make sure that the top item that references the CDROM has a comment sign (#) in front of it
* smouche was wrong ...
<kkathman> I think everything is looking at your CD ROM
<kkathman> DaBlade... you might have the same issue
<UnreA|L> okey
<UnreA|L> where i can source.list
<DaBlade> I got the compiler issue, and a few others
<UnreA|L> directory ?
<smouche> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> UnreA|L: do a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and look for what I told you
<kkathman> yeah nano works too I guess
<kkathman> DaBlade: tell me where you are on your issue
<DaBlade> well when I do ./configure, I get a cannot find C compiler
<DaBlade> that's on several applications
<kkathman> smouche can you walk UnreA|L through making sure he changes that deb cdrom statement...he just needs to put a # in front of it
<smouche> sure
<kkathman> DaBlade: ok, first did you try sudo apt-get install build-essential ??
<smouche> UnreA|L, open a terminal
<DaBlade> why sudo? can't I just use su or su -
<kkathman> DaBlade: if you are at root, sure
<DaBlade> I'm not root, but I always use su for logging in as root
<UnreA|L> http://rafb.net/paste/results/v4ZuEk10.html
<UnreA|L> i paste all source.list
<smouche> UnreA|L, do you have gedit on your system, or do you use nano? or kate?
<kkathman> thats fine, but you have to execute it at the root level DaBlade 
<smouche> UnreA|L, give me a sec
<DaBlade> dablade@LinuxP2P:~$ su
<DaBlade> Password:
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade # apt-get install build-essential
<DaBlade> Reading package lists... Done
<DaBlade> Building dependency tree... Done
<DaBlade> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<DaBlade> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DaBlade>   build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<smouche> ok, UnreA|L cool
<DaBlade>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<DaBlade>   kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<kkathman> aha you have the same problem
<DaBlade> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade #
<smouche> this is easy,
<UnreA|L> smouche im edit with nano
<smouche> just put a # in front of the first line of the sources.list
<kkathman> DaBlade: you have the same problem as UnreA|L you need to change your sources.list to ignore your CDROM
<DaBlade> ok
<smouche> like this: # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<smouche> 
<DaBlade>  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<smouche> yes, DaBlade
<kkathman> DaBlade: yes just # out that deb line with CDrom in it
<DaBlade> ok
<smouche> make sure you comment out that CD source , like kkathman says
<kkathman> while you are at it, UNcomment the lines with multiverse and universe in it
<smouche> UnreA|L, got it?
<kkathman> that way you get all the stuff you need
<DaBlade> #deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted 
<kkathman> yep thats the one
<DaBlade> ok
<UnreA|L> ( # symbol ) remove
<smouche> ?
<UnreA|L> or how ?
<kkathman> DaBlade: go down and remove the # in front of the lines with universe and multiverse in them
<DaBlade> can I also add Debian's repositories? I've heard that they are massive
<Chameleon22> under kubuntu whats the path for X includes?
<DaBlade> ok
<smouche> UnreA|L, you need to ADD # in front of that first line
<kkathman> DaBlade: yeah its just down further in that file, remove the #
<smouche> you want it to look like this:
<smouche> # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<smouche> 
<DaBlade> with a sharp in front of it, yeah
<DaBlade> sharp: # :)
<kkathman> DaBlade yes...you see the other lines?
<smouche> DaBlade, musician, eh?
<DaBlade> No 
<DaBlade> But I was once a member of a forum called DCSharp
<DaBlade> (Developers forum for a DirectConnect mod)
<smouche> UnreA|L, you've used nano before?  You know that to save the changes, you choose Ctl-O for "write-out" (that's save)...
<DaBlade> deb-src http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe 
<DaBlade> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted 
<DaBlade> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted 
<DaBlade> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe   
<DaBlade> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe  
<kkathman> DaBlade: okay scroll down further....you will see some other deb lines, and out at the end you will see universe and muiltiverse...on those lines only, remove the # at the beginning
<DaBlade> can you give me Debian's repositories too?
<DaBlade> I've heard that they're extremely large
<kkathman> DaBlade: you should have these, if not...add them:
<kkathman> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<kkathman> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<kkathman> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<kkathman> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Chameleon22> under kubuntu whats the path for X includes?
<UnreA|L> iokey
<smouche> DaBlade, I'd be very careful adding Debian repos at this point
<UnreA|L> ups im use ctrl+x
<smouche> UnreA|L, how ya' doing
<smouche> ah hah
<UnreA|L> oh no....
<smouche> don't panic, UnreA|L - if you messed up anything in that file, nano probably made a backup,
<smouche> or maybe not
<UnreA|L> all text god
<smouche> ?
<kkathman> DaBlade: those are ok tho...as long as they are ubuntu ones
<smouche> UnreA|L, what happened?
<DaBlade> But can I somehow add Debian's repos?
<UnreA|L> nothing
<UnreA|L> i remove #
<smouche> why?
<UnreA|L> and push CTRL+o
<kkathman> DaBlade: Usually theres no reason, about 99% of them are in ubuntu's repos
<kkathman> those that arent, usually have some probs
<smouche> dude, the list you posted had no # in front of the CD entry, we want you to ADD one...
<DaBlade> ok
<UnreA|L> ok
<kkathman> DaBlade:  done?
<smouche> UnreA|L, do you have a # in front of your first line now?  If you do, that's good!  Save the file!
<kkathman> DaBlade: ok now make sure you save that file
<DaBlade> umm...I don't think the GCC error is fixed yet
<DaBlade> I did
<kkathman> DaBlade:  you need to do a sudo apt-get update first
<smouche> UnreA|L, you too, once you've saved that file, do sudo apt-get update
<kkathman> that reads your new sources list and drops the CDrom
<UnreA|L> yes i know 
<UnreA|L> now... apt-get install build-essentials
<DaBlade> ok
<DaBlade> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade #  
<smouche> UnreA|L, that's "build-essential"  I think 
<DaBlade> (and yes, I have done apt-get update)
<smouche> DaBlade, just build-essential, not essentials, no -s
<kkathman> DaBlade: ok just please go back to your sources.list and make sure that the changes you made were written out propertly
<UnreA|L> yes its work
<smouche> good
<UnreA|L> thanks all who helped me
<smouche> you're very welcome1
<UnreA|L> Selecting previously deselected package g++.
<UnreA|L> Unpacking g++ (from .../g++_4%3a3.3.5-1_i386.deb) ...
<UnreA|L> Selecting previously deselected package build-essential.
<UnreA|L> Unpacking build-essential (from .../build-essential_10.1ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<UnreA|L> Setting up libstdc++5-3.3-dev (3.3.5-8ubuntu2) ...
<UnreA|L> Setting up g++-3.3 (3.3.5-8ubuntu2) ...
<UnreA|L> Setting up g++ (3.3.5-1) ...
<UnreA|L> Setting up build-essential (10.1ubuntu1) ...
<UnreA|L> now all files unpacking
<UnreA|L> ;)
* smouche notes that his left pinky is faster than his right pinky, hence he always changes ! to 1 !
<smouche> I love this stuff.  Wish I could comment out some lines in my life...
<UnreA|L> good bye all ;)
<kkathman> good job smouche :)
<smouche> heh heh, you too, kkathman
<kkathman> well I dont know if we got DaBlade working yet or now
<kkathman> not
<smouche> for a while there, I thought maybe UnreA|L thought "remove" meant "add"
<donblas> Hey all, i'm new to kubuntu, is there a known problem with kdelibs upgrade?
<kkathman> donblas yes
<smouche> oh yeah!
<DaBlade> Yes there is, donblas
<DaBlade> I have it too now
<kkathman> there is a script available to fix it tho
<donblas> can you point me to that script? i coudln't find it on google
<DaBlade> http://pastebin.com/276676
<smouche> we need a bot for that script...
<kkathman> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<DaBlade> there is? gimme gimme
<kkathman> DaBlade did you double check your sources.list ?
<DaBlade> yes
<kkathman> hmm... Im a bit baffled then
<donblas> just sudo run that script?
<kkathman> let me show you my sources.list and you can possibly check it against yours ok?
<DaBlade> sh (filename.sh)
<kkathman> DaBlade I will post it in #kk
<DaBlade> o
<DaBlade> k
<donblas> another question, how do i point the apt-get away from the cd-rom and to the online ones? what's the file that controls that? i'm previously of gentoo so i don't mind getting my hands dirty...
<smouche> donblas
<smouche> easy
<smouche> just add # in front of the line regarding your CD-Rom source
<smouche> the file is
<smouche> /etc/apt/sources.list
<donblas> smouche: thanks,i'm blind today, couldn't find it :)
<smouche> np!
<smouche> kkathman, that list is the soup de jour of the day, so to speak! ;-)
<smouche> you know, the installation routine should really save people some grief and automatically comment out that line at some point
<donblas> ok, where's a list of some servers i can point apt-get to to get say...kdevelop?
<donblas> apt-cache search kevelop = not found...
<smouche> donblas, look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<donblas> smouche: on it, thanks
<ManLord> Does anyone else have problem getting kmobiletools with kynaptic?
<smouche> but please, donblas, be careful at first, unless you're willing to risk instability, to not venture too far out of the ubuntu repos
<smouche> but if you're a gentoo guy, you're probably way more capable of dealing with this stuff than I ;-)
<donblas> smouche: yeah, my gentoo blew up twice in 2 months, and i heard this distro was good, so i'm trying it out :)
<smouche> cool -- that guide is great, though not specific to kde (kubuntu), but most of it seems valid...
<smouche> ManLord, maybe you need to add repos, universe or multiverse ?
<kaoD> hello
<DaBlade> hei stianh
<DaBlade> jeg ser at du er fra Norge 
<stianh> hey
<ManLord> jeg og
<stianh> ja det stemmer :)
<ManLord> :)
<DaBlade> Jeg er ikke fra norge per definisjon
<stianh> hehe, plage livet av alle som ikke er det med  fortsette  snakke norsk?
<DaBlade> jeg er Bosnisk :)
<DaBlade> lol
<smouche> "Norwegian by definition" ??
<stianh> DaBlade: du befinner deg i det minste i norge og snakker norsk
<DaBlade> ja det gjr jeg 
<stianh> hvor man er ifra er egentlig lite relevant:)
<stianh> og hvor man er ogs for den saks skyld
<DaBlade> ja
<pajohn> does anyone know about linux sound drivers?
<DaBlade> ALSA
<DaBlade> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<hunger> pajohn: OSS and ALSA.
<uniq> pajohn: know what about them? 
<donblas> is there a apt-get front end search webpage or program for kubuntu?
<pajohn> is alsa the best bet for the best sound quality?
<Chameleon22> has anyone here managed to install KNowit, is so... i really need help :(
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> pajohn: yes.
<DaBlade> ALSA is the best there is for sound. period. :)
<uniq> chameleon22: are there debian/ubuntu packages of knowit? or are you trying to compile it yourself? 
<pajohn> hmm
<pajohn> i used alsa when i was using fedora and it worked great with no dropouts or anything
<pajohn> now it's dropping out like once a second
<pajohn> on alsa
<Chameleon22> uniq: if there were pkg would i ask... any way during configure stage, it cant find  path to x includes so chokes there and i dont know where x includes would be if not in standard dir ... so i can pass them as an arg to configure
<uniq> chameleon22: you'll need some -dev packages to build it.
<Chameleon22> uniq: which once?
<Chameleon22> uniq: you there dude?
<uniq> chameleon22: give me a few min.. i'll make a package.. 
<Chameleon22> uniq: thats ok, just tell us the dev libs i need, i am not a newb just newb with linux , just n00b with  kde :p
<DaBlade> uniq, can you do me a favor?
<DaBlade> I've tried using alien to convert a specific RPM to DEB, but it won't work when installed
<DaBlade> can you try?
<uniq> alien often fails.. 
<ManLord> When I have libidn11 version 0.5.2-3 is that higher that 0.5.13?
<ManLord> kmobiletools says that i need at least 0.5.13
<ManLord> but isn't 0.5.2-3 higher?
<uniq> manlord: no. .13 is higher.. 
<DaBlade> the rpm can be found on www.rpmfind.net
<DaBlade> it's for mandrake only
<DaBlade> but worked on Fedora
<DaBlade> galaxy-kde-kwin
<DaBlade> can you please try? it's a KDE window decoration
<uniq> if alien doesn't work for you, i doubt alien will work for me.
<Chameleon22> uniq: lalalala :p
<alfons> Hi guys; I can't get my sound card to work. It's an ESS ES1869 PnP card; I think I loaded the needed ALSA modules during startup, but the card isn't recognized. When I run the live cd from BioKnoppix, though, the sound DOES work!
<pajohn> yeah i'm having alsa problems also
<pajohn> mine sound just drops out about 2x a second
<alfons> I know I loaded all possible modules during startup. Knoppix doesn't recognize the card's type, so loads the universal module "sb"; and that works!
<alfons> do you know how to load it on kubuntu?
<pajohn> doesnt control center do it?
<uniq> chameleon22: just make sure you've got kdelibs4-dev installed.. 
<Chameleon22> uniq: cool thanks
<Chameleon22> uniq: hopefully the bitch will work now :/
<Chameleon22> anyone here from holland?
<pajohn> my default sound hardware is "autodetect" which give me a dropout ~every 5 seconds. When i switch so ALSA, i get a dropout 2x a second
<pajohn> any ideas?
<Chameleon22> uniq: got it going... sweet 
<alfons> Chameleon22: not holland, but Belgium here
<pajohn> nevermind, i switched to OSS and it sounds like a champt
<alfons> how to switch to OSS, pajohn? I'm quite a newbie, see
<pajohn> all i did was control center
<pajohn> from the "start menu"
<pajohn> under sound and multimedia>sound system>hardware
<pajohn> change audio device to open system sound
<alfons> ok I'll try that
<pajohn> i'm not really sure what all the other options under hardware are
<pajohn> but give it a try
<pajohn> trial and error
<pajohn> also if your sound is really noisy, try muting some channels from kmix
<alfons> Sound server informational message: Error while initializing the sound driver: device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory) The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<alfons> that's the error message I get
<pajohn> hmm
<pajohn> how about the other audio devices?
<pajohn> autodetect or "enlightened sound daemon"
<alfons> Sound server informational message: Error while initializing the sound driver: Couldn't connect to server The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<alfons> when I use OSS, no error message appears (this one appeared after selecting ALSA), but no sound sounds either, when I try ESD, it gives this message: "
<alfons> (see above)
<alfons> and using Autodetect, nothing happens but no sound either
<pajohn> hmm
<pajohn> maybe google your soundcard see if there's anything with linux
<alfons> I did that, but it should work correctly; it's supported both by ALSA and OSS.
<Chameleon22> alfons: can i pm you 
<Chameleon22> ?
<alfons> ok
<pajohn> chameleon probably knows more than me
<alfons> nope; don't seem to figure it out
<pajohn> i know this is a dumb idea, but make sure all your devices are turned on and the volume is up.
<pajohn> b/c i forgot to do that once and i thought my sound was broken
<alfons> I checked that, but the strange thing is that when I run KInfoCenter , my sound card isn't detected at all!
<pajohn> yeah that is odd
<alfons> but the BIOS does detect it, and KNOPPIX does too
<pajohn> i don't know how to do that, but is there a way to take the config from knoppix (probably a config file) and copy it to your kubuntu sound config?)
<alfons> don't ask me; I don't know anything about that, but I do know that the configuration of Debian is something strange... You don't just have to edit your /etc/modules.conf file, but your /etc/modutils/xxxxx file
<pajohn> does knoppix have a "control center" type thing (i think all KDE has the same one?) you could go in, look at the settings, write them down, and apply them for your kubuntu
<pajohn> if it has any weird settings
<pajohn> then maybe restart
<pajohn> but i really don't know what i'm talking about
<alfons> yes, it has a control center too, since it is based on KDE; I'll try that out
<alfons> thanks for the help; I'll let you know if it worked
<DaBlade> hello 
<DaBlade> I got another problem. anyone got some time?
<DaBlade> the problem is with ./configures
<DaBlade> checking for _NSGetEnviron... no
<DaBlade> checking for vsnprintf... yes
<DaBlade> checking for snprintf... yes
<DaBlade> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade/downloads/kalarm-1.3.0b2 #
<kkathman> hey DaBlade did they fix that other issue?
<DaBlade> yes, but now I got this issue
<kkathman> what went wrong?
<DaBlade> well server timeout
<DaBlade> I removed all the deb-src servers
<DaBlade> and it workeds
<DaBlade> *worked
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> ok
<DaBlade> and then I installed build-essential
<kkathman> good
<DaBlade> but now this problem
<DaBlade> can you help me?
<kkathman> looks like you might need those packages
<DaBlade> ...
<DaBlade> I got X
<DaBlade> otherwise I wouldn't be running KDE
<kkathman> now the checking for X...thats an unusual one
<kkathman> but its the X includes
<DaBlade> everything is unusual about *buntu distros it seems
<DaBlade> lol
<Vivaldi> hello
<kkathman> well for what its worth, I've had none of these issues and I have compiled alot
<Vivaldi> does kubuntu have the same buggy installer of debian?
<kkathman> what exactly is it that you are compiling?
<kkathman> Vivaldi: no, it has its own
<DaBlade> Vivaldi: I don't think this is linux-installer
<DaBlade> well several apps
<DaBlade> first one is kalarm
<kkathman> why are you compiling those?
<kkathman> are they not there ffrom the repos?
<DaBlade> because compiling always brings better results than binary packages
<kkathman> not with ubuntu
<kkathman> just do your sudo apt-get install kalarm
<bhna> DaBlade: sudo apt-get install xkib-dev
<kkathman> thanks bhna :)
<kkathman> but
<bhna> DaBlade: *xlib-dev
<kkathman> he removed the deb-src repos
<Vivaldi> does kubuntu have the same version of the kernel/gcc as debian. it's important for me to know this
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade/downloads/kalarm-1.3.0b2 # apt-get install xkib-dev
<DaBlade> Reading package lists... Done
<DaBlade> Building dependency tree... Done
<DaBlade> E: Couldn't find package xkib-dev
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade/downloads/kalarm-1.3.0b2 #
<DaBlade> Vivaldi: Debian uses 2.4.x kernels (REEEEEEEALY old)
<DaBlade> *buntu uses 2.6.x
<Vivaldi> DaBlade, i mean -sarge
<bhna> DaBlade: sorry xlib-dev
<DaBlade> ok
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade/downloads/kalarm-1.3.0b2 # apt-get install xlib-dev
<DaBlade> Reading package lists... Done
<DaBlade> Building dependency tree... Done
<DaBlade> E: Couldn't find package xlib-dev
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade/downloads/kalarm-1.3.0b2 #
<DaBlade> can you give me the direct link to the deb?
<bhna> DaBlade: sorry another type xlibs-dev
<DaBlade> ok
<DaBlade> yes it works
<trans_err> mplayer: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen
<trans_err> anyone else get that one?
<DaBlade> ...
<DaBlade> I'm getting pissed
<DaBlade> now I've fixed the X problem, and I got a new one
<DaBlade> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<DaBlade> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade/downloads/kalarm-1.3.0b2 #              
<amichai> man u guys supply an incomplete k3b. maybe u should change it, unless u prefer it that way :)
<amichai> the cdrdao thing, why is it left out?
<Anlar> it shouldn't.. it's a mistake most likely. go to bugzilla to report it
<pinny> im guessing maybe that it's copyrighted
<pinny> so they can't distribute it
<pinny> like dvdcss2
<pinny> DaBlade
<pinny> what are you trying to compile
<bhna> DaBlade: libqt3-dev is your friend
<pinny> I got that problem the other day trying to install Wesnoth
<pinny> yeah, installing libqt3-dev solved the problem
<amichai> pinny: that sucks. no its fine. just when u start k3b u need to install cdrado otherwise it wont work
<pinny> yeah i know
<pinny> i reinstalled kubuntu 5 times yesterday
<pinny> and each time i needed to burn a cd
<amichai> pinny: it just seems weird that it wouldnt be already isntalled. its the whole app
<amichai> pinny: why?
<pinny> and each time i had to reinstall cdrado
<DaBlade> ok thanks bhna
<amichai> pinny: yah
<pinny> yeah, im guessing because of copyright issues
<pinny> hey
<amichai> pinny: but on other distros its part of it
<pinny> amichai
<pinny> what does your screen name mean
<pinny> oh 
<amichai> pinny: u already know :)
<pinny> does it mean my nation should live?
<amichai> pinny: my nation lives
<pinny> cool
<amichai> pinny: more precise my people live
<pinny> your from israel?
<pinny> or just jewish
<amichai> pinny: both
<pinny> ah
<pinny> where in israel
<pinny> my family is making aliyah summer 2007
<bhna> DaBlade: you need kdebase-dev and kdelibs4-dev for kde-programs
<amichai> pinny: whats with u? german jew?
<pinny> no american
<amichai> pinny: jerusalem
<pinny> were moving to beit shemesh
<amichai> pinny: ah nice place
<DaBlade> bhna I installed them, but apt is complaining so I had to remove them
<amichai> pinny: cute little town
<pinny> lots of americans there i hear
<DaBlade> you're from israel eh? what do you think about Palestina?
<amichai> pinny: in ramat beit shemesh
<pinny> yeah
<pinny> that's what i meant
<amichai> DaBlade: whats palestina?
<DaBlade> Palestine in english
<amichai> pinny: lots of americans in the popular cities
<pinny> i have alot of family in nevei yaakov
<bhna> DaBlade: why?
<amichai> DaBlade: never heard of it
<pinny> that we want to live close to
<DaBlade> bhna: don't know
<Tm_T> hullo
<amichai> pinny: yeah thats important
<DaBlade> you never heard of Palestine? The muslims have been fighting what UN took from them for fifty years
<amichai> pinny: jerusalem is expensive
<DaBlade> My family are muslim, but I'm an antitheist
<pinny> im thinking about yeshivah in jerushalayim
<amichai> DaBlade: nope
<DaBlade> ...
<pinny> well we want to live close to them, but not that close
<amichai> pinny: yeshiva is good
<pinny> i have a couple friends going to the mir after pesach
<DaBlade> IMO they've got as much right to the land as you do. why can't israeli and palestinians live in peace?
<DaBlade> bhna: it didn't work:
<DaBlade> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<DaBlade> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<DaBlade> Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade/downloads/kalarm-1.3.0b2 #   
<amichai> DaBlade: are u serious man? if u were with me when i served in Gaza six months ago u would know why
<Anlar> dablade: you shouldn't login as root.. just sudo the commands.
<bhna> DaBlade: mmh
<amichai> DaBlade: stop watching tv
<amichai> DaBlade: F$%$% the mindx
<DaBlade> I know what's going on there
<DaBlade> And I know more about the politics in the world than people think
<bhna> DaBlade: then you need libqt3-mt-dev
<pinny> go into synaptic and just do a search for qt
<amichai> DaBlade: the mistake that people make, even smart people, is that they know the politics
<DaBlade> amichai: look at the following Wikipedia pages: illuminati, freemasons, skull_and_bones
<pinny> and install the dev packages
<amichai> DaBlade: blood is not politics
<DaBlade> Blood is what's being shed because of pigheaded politicians
<DaBlade> oh, and look on infowars.com, arnoldexposed.com and prisonplanet.com
<amichai> pinny: mir is heavy...buts its good learning, i'm not from that world
<pinny> oh we're orthodox
<amichai> DaBlade: tell me something man, why would i? a guy who stood night and day with an M-16 shooting and being shot at by terrorists, care to read about it?
<DaBlade> so now they're terrorists?
<DaBlade> how do you think they look at you?
<amichai> DaBlade: what do i care about why they are doing it, and whose fault it is? all i care about is the guy next to me, so that his mother will see him get married and have kids and live
<DaBlade> You got just as much right to the land as they do, and vice versa. 
<amichai> DaBlade: i dont care how they look at me
<Anlar> someone should just nuke the whole israel and that quarrel would be over.
<DaBlade> In their mind, you're probably the terrorists
<amichai> DaBlade: i dont care how much right to the land they have
<DaBlade> Anlar: Or the stuck up politicians should be shot, and a deal set up to share the land
<DaBlade> then you're just a thief, plain and simple
<pinny> DaBlade, hasn't that been tried in the past
<amichai> DaBlade: ah all politicians should be shot
<DaBlade> yes
<amichai> DaBlade: where do u live?
<pinny> and did it work?
<DaBlade> Norway
<DaBlade> pinny, have the politicians been shot?
<pinny> the land, i mean
<amichai> DaBlade: so how the heck can u talk to me about land? u never lost it.
<DaBlade> Well the problem is that the leaders always make unfair deals towards one or another side
<DaBlade> I NEVER LOST IT?!
<DaBlade> I'
<DaBlade> m a bosnian
<amichai> DaBlade: oh so say so
<DaBlade> half of our country was taken from us
<DaBlade> by serbs and croats
<amichai> DaBlade: so no wonder u think its the same
<DaBlade> the city I was born in has a nice little sign that says 'The Republic of Serbia'  
<DaBlade> And every year when I go to vacation, I get pissed when I see it
<DaBlade> Trust me, I know how it is to have it taken from you
<amichai> DaBlade: who is more important to u, bosnians or serbians?
<DaBlade> Bosnians
<DaBlade> we had it for ages, and now they come and take it
<amichai> DaBlade: Who would you defend? Bosnians or serbians?
<DaBlade> Basically what UN did to palestinians
<DaBlade> Bosnians of course
<DaBlade> especially after the Srebrenica Massacre
<amichai> DaBlade: At all cost? 
<DaBlade> ever heard of it?
<amichai> DaBlade: would u defend ur bosnian brother at all cost?
<amichai> DaBlade: yes
<DaBlade> The serbians killed over 7000 men, women, children in less than a week
<DaBlade> and then proclaimed it serbian land
<DaBlade> I would defend it, just like Palestinians are defending what was theirs until about 50 years ago
<DaBlade> but I would also try to make peace, not just shoot every serbian in sight
<amichai> DaBlade: ok. so why do u wonder at how i would defend my brothers?
<DaBlade> I don't wonder
<bhna> DaBlade: and who owns the land befor the bosnians and before and before? you understand what i mean?
<DaBlade> But I wonder why you can't make peace at all
<amichai> DaBlade: u wouldnt shoot every serbian in sight after what they did to u?
<amichai> DaBlade: u wanna know why? 
<DaBlade> bhna: Bosnia has always been bosnia. 
<amichai> DaBlade: Arabs what Israel gone
<DaBlade> That's another problem
<DaBlade> if people can just come to a truce
<DaBlade> somehow learn to live in peace
<bhna> DaBlade: maybe the greeks and so on?
<amichai> DaBlade: no peace. CNN is all peace, come with me to Gaza, no one there wants peace, they want israel gone
<DaBlade> And doesn't israel want the same thing with the so called terrorists?
<amichai> DaBlade: so peace is just a lie. a dream. peace only works when two people want it. like a marriage will fail when only one partner wants it to succeed
<DaBlade> got nothing to say?
<amichai> DaBlade: man are u kidding me? do u know how many times i wasnt allowed to shoot back?
<amichai> DaBlade: rpg shot at me, kalashnikov, i had to sit there like a duck
<DaBlade> Why shoot at all?
<bhna> the reason for all this shit is: fear makes power
<amichai> DaBlade: only someone who doesnt value their life would ask such a question
<DaBlade> fear is why the western hemisphere are allowing themselves to be dominated by the slowly forming neofascist empire
<DaBlade> Terror attacks from the CIA employee Osama Bin Laden
<amichai> DaBlade: thats what i'm saying. 
<DaBlade> it was the Skull and Bones society that set up 9/11
<DaBlade> and the bush admin. carried it out
<amichai> DaBlade: it';s a fact that bin laden was trained by the cia.
<Anlar> black helicopters and stuff
<DaBlade> [19:26]  <DaBlade> amichai: look at the following Wikipedia pages: illuminati, freemasons, skull_and_bones
<DaBlade> [19:26]  <DaBlade> oh, and look on infowars.com, arnoldexposed.com and prisonplanet.com
<amichai> DaBlade: it's all dirty politics, but it still has its really bad results down on field, and u cant sit there and say "i wont shoot, because the reason this is happening is because american trained osama, and then he fought the russian communists, and the he became rich and then he wanted to fight.....blah blah blah..."
<amichai> DaBlade: in fact i dont remember talking much tha past three years 
<sdogi> anyone has a issue like, when you try to save some link sometimes konqueror crashes
<DaBlade> You can also say I won't join the military, I'm a pacifist
<amichai> DaBlade: i'm not a pacifist.
<sdogi> and it usually 100% crashes when you press on link, the konqueror embedded whatever movieplayer starts, you press back and then press right click, savelink
<DaBlade> I am
<DaBlade> and I don't see why anyone would want more bloodshed
<amichai> DaBlade: because u live in norway and no one is shooting at u.
<DaBlade> But they did
<DaBlade> my dad barelly escaped from Bosnia
<sdogi> i have about 4 kde crashhandler traceback about these, i wonder if it could be some "my bug" or should i submit them
<DaBlade> and my city has been taken over
<amichai> DaBlade: come here to gaza and even though maybe u'll join the arabs, u wont be  a pacifist anymore. it's not realistic when u face it.
* uniq lives in norway and works in the army.
<amichai> uniq: ur a pacifist?
<DaBlade> uniq, hva mener du om dette?
<uniq> no? :)
<uniq> amichai: no. not at all.
<amichai> uniq: right. why would u join the army otherwise.
<uniq> :)
<DaBlade> anyway, I'm not taking sides in this conflict. 
<DaBlade> or I am partially. I take the side of peace
<DaBlade> violence breeds more violence
<DaBlade> the more rounds you fire off, the more you'll have to fire off
<Shaquile> It's a very narrowsightet vision you got there DaBlade 
<Shaquile> It isn't that easy
<amichai> DaBlade: my whole point is. Right or wrong. Just as your family comes first, so do your people. This doesnt mean the hell with everyone else, it just means that u dont ask questions when another people fight u. I dont know how old u are, but if u had a little girl and she got raped by ur neighbour, would u go and read about it first, to see how many rapes and why they've been happening in ur neighbourhood? I would hope that ud go there
<uniq> well.. it's pretty easy.. "All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing."
<DaBlade> good point uniq. If people don't stop the bloodshed, more is gonna come
<Shaquile> You have to take actions to keep the war from getting closer.
<DaBlade> NO. you have to take actions to stop the war completely
<amichai> DaBlade: what u quoted there was said by Tolstoy (A pacifist Jew)...when they asked him what he would say if he saw a soldifer kill a baby, he laughed and said that would never happen.
<amichai> DaBlade: i've seen that happen
<amichai> DaBlade: only it wasn a soldier
<DaBlade> somehow I doubt any of the sides are innocent regarding that
<amichai> DaBlade: so if u want to live in that kind of fantasy...ur welcome
<DaBlade> so hoping for peace is living in a bubble? 
* kkathman wonders why this conversation is taking place in a technical help site :)
<amichai> DaBlade: there is two ways for peace:
<uniq> Well, i'll just go do kubuntu stuff.. solving world-problems isn't my job.
<DaBlade> good point kkathman
<DaBlade> I'll STFU now lol
<kkathman> not that I disagree with good discussion mind you :)
<amichai> DaBlade: cause so much fear in the enemy that he wont attack, or to come to an agreement
<amichai> kkathman: i dont know! i just mentioned i was israeli
<kkathman> now thats a good exit message.....Avoid the Gates of Hell...use Linux :)
<kkathman> very clever that one
<amichai> DaBlade: peace will come one day, i believe that. i believe that one day everyone will be sick of fighting, but not today.
<DaBlade> But at what price? When half the world's population is dead? Peace will have to come now. The illuminist groups will have to be dissolved now. The wars will have to be stopped now. Not put off for tomorrow.
<amichai> DaBlade: the world need to be ready, and its not. u pretending it is, wont make it that way. only education will. u telling me that 50 years ago we stole their land, is a good indication of false education. read more. i wish it was so simple. it never is.
<amichai> DaBlade: tell me something, did u knwo that chechian mercenaries were fightint in bosnia on ur behalf?
<amichai> DaBlade: did u see any of them? Very good, brutal fighters.
<uniq> who wanted a package of knowit? 
<shad0w1e> my Kubuntu is totally mashed. the other day my Kubuntu turned into plain "KDE", plus konqueror crashes like every two seconds. Is there any way to completely get rid of the kubuntu portion (keeping my linux configuration), along with it's settings, etc, and then to put it back in, kind of like, freshly?
<DaBlade> chech fighters?
<kkathman> arghh... im out of here...going to #ubuntu
<DaBlade> of course. And american. and italian. and every other cuntry (note the spelling) that wants some publicity
<amichai> DaBlade: Tell them to stop fighting. I tell u. tell the israeli army u can go home and watch movies and play half-life 2, or go camping, isntead of being here fighting, they would.
<DaBlade> you tell them. I'm quarter-way across the globe from israel
<amichai> DaBlade: come here and tell my neighbours to stop fighting. They'll laugh at u. They have a mission and they want to complete it.
<DaBlade> and what is that mission?
<amichai> DaBlade: Jihad
<DaBlade> eradicate all that oppose you?
<DaBlade> jihad? holy war?
<DaBlade> ...
<amichai> DaBlade: u learned about jihad i'm sure
<DaBlade> this is getting lame
<amichai> DaBlade: exactly. Look at Iraq
<DaBlade> religion is screwing up the world
<DaBlade> what about Iraq?
<amichai> DaBlade: why lame. They graffiti it everywhere
<amichai> DaBlade: its a jihad, ofcourse america invaded, but it would have ended up in america anyway. america just made it easier.
* bhna let's go back to kubuntu ;-)
<DaBlade> easier for whom?
<amichai> bhna: ur right
<DaBlade> ok, bhna
<amichai> DaBlade: for the shahidim
<amichai> anyway
<amichai> enough
<DaBlade> the what?
<amichai> DaBlade: shahidim, ur muslim, u dont know? 
<amichai> DaBlade: martyrs
<DaBlade> I'm not a muslim, for the third time
<amichai> anyway
<DaBlade> my family is
<DaBlade> I'm an antitheist
<DaBlade> Ergo against all forms of religion
<amichai> DaBlade: well next time u go to the shower look between ur legs
<DaBlade> http://jfm.methlabs.org/site/content/view/17/32/
<amichai> anywa...i like ubuntu
<amichai> ubuntu is fun
<amichai> ubunt makes me happy
<gdh> fuck sake, is this 'overwriting default.kde' kdeliba-data bug still on the go?
<DaBlade> what is that supposed to mean?
<amichai> gdh: yes
<amichai> DaBlade: ask ur dad. 
<bhna> gdh: yes
<gdh> Pff :/
<amichai> DaBlade: i really gotta go.
<amichai> DaBlade: www.debka.com
<DaBlade> hold a sec
<DaBlade> what did you mean with look between my legs?
<amichai> DaBlade: are u circumcised?
<gdh> some reference to circumcision?
<DaBlade> yes
<DaBlade> so what?
<amichai> DaBlade: since when do Christian Norwegian circumcise.
<gdh> that's a non-starter, that could just mean his parents were jewish, or obsessive about cleanliness
<amichai> DaBlade: ur dad did that to u to make u muslim/
<DaBlade> DUDE: My family are Bosnian, and they are muslims!
<gdh> Anyway, this is a technical forum, leave religious trolling at the front door, please.
<DaBlade> cutting off the fore skin on my **** won't make me believe in god
<amichai> gdh: lol. his parents are jewish. in america its common, in europe, only if ur jewish, arab or have problems
<DaBlade> who's parents? mine? hell no
<amichai> DaBlade: it doesnt matter, they did it cos they did
<DaBlade> they did it cuz it's a tradition (even though it's sick to do)
<amichai> DaBlade: this citizen of the world stuff is fun, but never lasts
<amichai> DaBlade: i gotta go, check out the site www.debka.com
<uniq> well.. back to the linux stuff.. :)
<amichai> DaBlade: remember, knowledge only comes to those who keep their minds open
<DaBlade> site timing out
<amichai> uniq: yes
<DaBlade> Yes it does
<amichai> DaBlade: so ur mind isnt open yet, try again whe it is
<DaBlade> my mind is open
<amichai> ok i really gotta go
<DaBlade> yours isn't
<DaBlade> adios
<gdh> uniq: this /ignore in Konversation works really well =)
<DaBlade> back to Kubuntu
<amichai> DaBlade: man u scared off pinny
<uniq> it's really hard to accept that others might have another opinion.. than the one you've got. I know :)
<amichai> uniq: thats why less talk, and more action. like now i'm going to eat :)
<uniq> :)
<Gavrila> how is breezy going?
<uniq> great.
<Gavrila> is it yet enough stable to not wipe out my pc? 
<uniq> well.. if you know your way arround dpkg and apt-get you'll probably survive.. but don't expect it to be stable and useable out of the box :)
<bhna> is vieo4linux or video4linux2 in the kernel?
<DaBlade> not again...
<DaBlade> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<DaBlade> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<DaBlade> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade/downloads/kalarm-1.3.0b2 #    
<bhna> DaBlade: you need kdelibs4-dev
<DaBlade> ok
<uniq> and.. --prefix=/usr
<bhna> si
<DaBlade> ?
<bhna> DaBlade: configure --prefix=/usr
<DaBlade> k
<DaBlade> hey bhna, do you like spamming forums?
<DaBlade> *posting in forums lol
<bhna> DaBlade: what?
<DaBlade> [shameless-spam] Check out my site: www.linuxp2p.com :)[/shameless-spam] 
<DaBlade> I'm trying to get more members lol
<bhna> DaBlade: think i'm to old ;-)
<DaBlade> you're only too old when you die :P
<gdh> DaBlade: You should write slogans for inspirational car stickers...
<DaBlade> car stickers? for a P2P forum? lol
<DaBlade> I'm not good at writing slogans
<DaBlade> the best I've got so far is LinuxP2P.com - The Linux File-Sharing Portal
<gdh> how about "Now wash your hands"
<gdh> or "the other white meat" :)
<DaBlade> ?
<DaBlade> ...
<gdh> I dunno, they made me giggle :)
<DaBlade> lol
<gdh> Being off work from now until Tuesday might have something to do with it
<DaBlade> feel free to join and suggest it in the suggestions forum ;)
<bhna> DaBlade: look at my page and by some pictures ;-) www.timobehn.com/galerie_a1.shtml. it's in german!
<randabis> so what, you distribute omg l33t leenux w4r3z?
<randabis> hehe
<DaBlade> lol I don't distribute anything on my site apart from information
<DaBlade> but I'm an admin in a site that shares torrents and hashlinks for various P2P networks
<DaBlade> http://666fs.moo.no/
<DaBlade> bhna nice pics (except for the "MC" one..I didn't like it, sorry lol)
<bhna> DaBlade: ;-)
<amichai> uniq: breezy will kill the pc soon though right, a lot will be added
<DaBlade> amchai, what do you think of my site? www.linuxp2p.com
<amichai> DaBlade: let me see
<DaBlade> (more shameless self advertising lol)
<uniq> amichai: as i said, if you know your way arround dpkg and apt-get you'll do OK.
<amichai> uniq: that could mean a million things
<amichai> uniq: do i know to use apt-get and dpkg yes, but is that what u mean?
<randabis> the point is, if you install a development release of a distro, expect it to break on you, and don't expect stability
<uniq> ok, if you're and apt-get and dpkg expert you'll do ok.
<amichai> DaBlade: tech-help forum?
<DaBlade> file sharing discussion/help forum :)
<randabis> uniq is saying that if problems arise, if you know enough about the package system to fix them, breezy will work fine for you
<amichai> DaBlade: thats good. Would have never gotten anywhere without such forums
<amichai> randabis: what are the main differences so far
<DaBlade> Feel free to join. [more shameless spam lol] 
<randabis> Considering I have not installed Breezy, I am not qualified to answer that question
<amichai> DaBlade: cool name. What do u discuss mainly? 
<gdh> real poster at Leeds University...  http://hugslut.net/gallery/album64/img_3480
<randabis> I would assume at this early stage it is not all that different from hoary, except for a lot more experimental/upgraded (new) packages
<uniq> gcc 4.0 is the main change so far.
<uniq> imo.
<amichai> randabis: thanx. 
<randabis> Yeah, gcc 4 is expected to sweep the scene soon enough
<amichai> uniq: no breezy backport
<randabis> supposedly adds some more optimizations, etc
<randabis> I know all the gentoo ricers are orgasming over gcc 4
<DaBlade> amichai: File sharing. (obviously)
<amichai> DaBlade: like gnutella? limewire?
<randabis> probably bittorrent
<Aircobra> anybody had a problem with multiple simultaneous sounds on Kubuntu Hoary ?
<DaBlade> yes, but mainly larger networks like BitTorrent, WinMX, eDonkey2000 etc...
<amichai> gdh: lol. what the hell?
<DaBlade> Aircobra: use Alsa and DMix
<Aircobra> ok, ill check it out
<amichai> DaBlade: cool
<amichai> ok so who is writing the kubuntu guide?
<bhna> how can i ad the nvidia.ko in the *.img?
<randabis> umm..I don't think you need to do that
<DaBlade> gotta
<DaBlade> go
<DaBlade> cya, people
<Tm_T> oer
<amichai> take care ppl
<UnreA|L> X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins                                                                           tallation and add the correct paths!
<UnreA|L> where is X paths ?
<stianh> do "whereis xorg" perhaps
<Anlar> install the -dev package(s)
<donblas> hey all, i just figured out i didn't put a swap partition on my install, can you resize ext3 or is this reinstall fodder?
<stianh> you can use qtparted or gparted, or just plain parted to resize ext3 partitions
<randabis> you can resize the partition with parted or qtparted
<randabis> the partition has to be unmounted though
<randabis> you can't reliably resize a mounted partition
<stianh> yeah, so booting with a knoppix cd or similar is a good way of doing it
<randabis> how much ram is in the system?
<donblas> alright, can i use teh kubuntu cd to mount my partition?
<stianh> knoppix has qtparted in it
<pajohn> i've had problems with running knoppix qtparted
<pajohn> for some reason...
<stianh> don't know if kubuntu live has any parting software
<pajohn> mepis works though
<donblas> hmmm
<donblas> so no easy answer it seems
<pajohn> definitely try knoppix first
<pajohn> since it's the standard for live cds
<donblas> arg, off to burn one
<randabis> how much ram is in the system?
<robin__> ping
<kubluntnex> pong
<robin__> :)
<kubluntnex> where do i get the kubuntu kernel source?
<kubluntnex> or whats the package name?
<blueyed> kubluntnex, linux-source-2.6.10
<kkathman> kubluntnex: what are you trying to do exactly
<kubluntnex> recompile kernel for drm-ati
<kkathman> oh ok
<kubluntnex> i'm on an ati-rage
<kubluntnex> i want drm to run unrealtournament
<kkathman> ok
<kubluntnex> thats my goal
<kubluntnex> also need to identify my soundcard
<kubluntnex> which i have trouble with
<kubluntnex> lspci doesnt sees it
<kubluntnex> so i suspect its an onboard soundchip on isa bus 
<Anlar> most likely lspci does see it but doesn't recognize it
<kubluntnex> there are no reports no sound device
<kubluntnex> lspci*
<kubluntnex> /etc/modules is where i put modules that i want loaded at boot ?
<kubluntnex> kernel modules*88888888
<kubluntnex> sorry, crappy keybb
<DaBlade> hello
<kubluntnex> hello root
<DaBlade> ooops...l ol
<DaBlade> well I'm not in X right now, I'm root because I'm trying to install the nVIDIA drivers
<DaBlade> I can't install it because my kernel source isn't installed
<DaBlade> how do I install it?
<TetrisMaster>  I dont understand why ppl just cant apt-get install kde after they install ubuntu, whats kubuntu for?
<DaBlade> kernel 2.6.10-5-386 I think
<kubluntnex> your box ... /dcc send DaBlade ./mytrojanned-nvidia-installer.sh
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install linux-source`uname -r`
<Choubaka> err
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<DaBlade> ok thanks
<kubluntnex> :)00000
<kkathman> TetrisMaster: you can
<kkathman> TetrisMaster: in fact thats the best way to achieve success
<kkathman> Install base ubuntu hoary, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaBlade> ~odd
<DaBlade> it says that it's busy
<DaBlade>  /var/lib/dpkg
<TetrisMaster> i just apt-get install kde, not kubuntu-desktop
<TetrisMaster> it still works fine
<TetrisMaster> where would i find the programs, like XMMS, when i want to open a file with a program, where do i browse to find it, like (program files) folder in windows????
<DaBlade> how do I 'free' it?
<ojw>  /usr/bin TetrisMaster 
<DaBlade> and /usr/share
<TetrisMaster> thanks OJW
<kkathman> TetrisMaster: I am not sure what actually is standard, but you should be able to do an apt-cache search xmms and see the packages
<DaBlade> kkathman can you tell me?
<_roel> Hey all
<_roel> Anyone having problems with konqueror crashing quite often?
<DaBlade> it says something like could not get lock on /var/lib/dpkg
<ojw> DaBlade: you have 2 programs open trying to do updates at same time?
<DaBlade> no :/
<DaBlade> and X isn't running so it can't be synaptic
<kkathman> sorry I was doing something...what's the question
<ojw> e.g. apt-get and synaptic, or 2 terminals doing apt-get
<_roel> Anyone having problems with konqueror crashing quite often?
<ojw> or not running as sudo/root?
<DaBlade> I only got two active TTYs
<DaBlade> the one with apt and this one
<kkathman> oh to clear that lock just delete the file in that directory
<DaBlade> delete the file?
<kkathman> usually you get that lock for two reasons
<kkathman> 1) A process doesnt complete
<DaBlade> ah that's it
<kkathman> 2) you are trying to execute something that needs root privs
<pinny> hehe DaBlade
<pinny> still here
<pinny> sup
<DaBlade> got a problem with that? :P
<kkathman> if 1) just rm that lock file
<pinny> nah :p
<pinny> amichai went out a while ago?
<DaBlade> A moment ago I tried installing kernel-source, but it was downloading the wrong version so I did ctrl+z
<pinny> let me ask if anyone knows
<uniq> dablade: ctrl+z is suspend.
<pinny> is there a way to make it that when you apt-get
<pinny> froma  terminal
<pinny> it goes through each package one at a time
<uniq> dablade: type 'fg' in a terminal.. and use ctrl+c to close it.
<ojw> %1 to reopen it, DaBlade...
<pinny> and shows a descriptiont of it
<pinny> and ask if you want to install it
<pinny> when i do it
<pinny> it's either all the packages or none of them
<DaBlade> couldn't find package linux-source-uname -r
<DaBlade> I did use the 's 
<Almindor> there is no CDRDAO package?
<uniq> yes there is.. in universe.
<ojw> Almindor: got some repositaries selected in synaptic?
<gdh> DaBlade: ` not '
<gdh> backtick, below Esc
<DaBlade> |
<DaBlade> 
<DaBlade> 
<gdh> well it is on a UK keyboard.
<DaBlade> I'm using a norwegian keyboard
<gdh> fuctifino :)
<DaBlade> is there a way to copy/paste outside X?
<Almindor> ojw: I got those I had after installing kubuntu(I use kynaptic btw)
<uniq> dablade: shift+the key left of backspace.
<pinny> Almindor, I think you have to add universe
<Almindor> pinny: how in kynaptic?
<pinny> nah
<pinny> open a terminal
<kikov> helo
<DaBlade> `
<uniq> almindor: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<gdh> yay!
<Almindor> thx
<pinny> yeah
<kikov> does anybody know the solution to the fbmmx.o problem?
<pinny> follow that link
* ojw actually apt-getted synaptic first, Almindor, since kynaptic doesn't seem to have repositary-control!
<DaBlade> Ok i'll try this
<pinny> almindor, follow that link, then sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<mactiny> hi evryone
<paulo-131> hello
<factorx> hi
<kubluntnex> hi
<paulo-131> is someone know how to fix a problem with dhcp ? in Kubuntu
<factorx> can someone tell me the right name of the package that i need to install for amarok mp3 support? akode-mpeg as mentioned in the faq "cannot be found" :/
<Anlar> read the wiki at ubuntulinux.org about restricted formats
<paulo-131> i can t have an ip with my router
<ojw> what is the problem, paulo-131?
<_P_> hi 
<_P_> sdax changed  name  on kubuntu?
<_P_> i cant mount a  mass storage  device
<paulo-131> when i install kubuntu, i m trying t get an ip with dhcp (i have a router) but it can not do it, and i don t know why
<paulo-131> it works well on slackware and windows, on the same computer
<guran> Hi, I can't log in as root in cups, tp add a printer. I had to install Mdk 10.1 to print.
<Anlar> reading the documentation sometimes helps.
<ojw_> login as root, or "sudo", guran?
<whiskey_2> damn...i lost my ogg movie...now i have to start all over again...that never happened before
<whiskey_2> what a pain.
<whiskey_2> i can't hardly believe apache has nearly as many configure options as transcode...but i still have not been able to get apache to work
<guran> ojw: sure has, I don't understand where cups is looking for my passwd.
<whiskey_2> guran, fuck the ubuntu guide...look at your groups....examine carefully one callled shadow
<whiskey_2> guran, then i think you will know what to do
<guran> whiskey_2: OK, I will check.
<Anlar> like:
<Anlar> Additionally, the following command must be used (as the user root) to enter a CUPS-specific password for the user root in /etc/cups/passwd.md5: 
<Anlar> lppasswd -g sys -a root
<Anlar> but then again, please don't bother reading the software manuals, ever.
<whiskey_2> about the only thing i can figure is that apache must need some dependency that is unspecified
<whiskey_2> i just can't figure why thttpd works but httpd does not
<guran> whiskey_2: I have manually added guran to group lp in gshadow only cupsys, what do this do?
<whiskey_2> guran, ok...you gave yourself group permissions...now go try to log into cups with your guran password 
<guran> whiskey_2: I have tried that, no luck. I will add myself to cupsys and see what happens. Thanks for your answer, I will be back in half an hour.
<whiskey_2> guran...i did not say anything about group lp or gshadow....i told you to look at the shadow group
<whiskey_2> guran   you need to look at what i told you
<whiskey_2> hey what the hell....now apache2 is working
<whiskey_2> why did it start working today
<kkathman> de doo doo doo de da  da  da
<whiskey_2> i stopped thttpd...and started httpd...and the doggone thing began to work
<whiskey_2> i wonder what changed
<whiskey_2> linux is so full of mysteries
<kkathman> and its those mysteries that make everything interesting :)
<kkathman> too many people install a LAMP system the hard way :)
<whiskey_2> and it says apache 2.1.4
<whiskey_2> apache 2.1.3
<whiskey_2> but why did it begin to work all of a sudden and never from any of the previous compilations
<whiskey_2> now i just have to go recompile with many more options...but the basics are working finally
<pinny> hey guys i was wondering if it makes a big difference to upgrade to linux-686 from linux-386
<Almindor> pinny: I went to k7.. some speedups noted
<kkathman> pinny uhm well only if you want a better processor
<Almindor> cedega got faster..
<pinny> i wonder why it's not in the ubuntu guide if it's important
<pinny> i would have thought that it's one of the most basic things to do
<kkathman> pinny its rather obvious tho
<kkathman> the ubuntu is standard for all x86 tho, no changes needed
<pinny> kkath, it's not obvious to someone whose new to linux
<Almindor> well having a kernel compiled with specific CPU optimalizations can be a big change
<randabis> not really
<pinny> a change that the user would notice
<pinny> ?
<whiskey_2> kkathman, you know it amazes me why apache would not work yesterday and it decided to work today...it still says it has a database problem as before...but the site comes up
<gdh> I doubt it
<Almindor> mostly no :)
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i tell you ...this stuff is so full of mysteries
<kakalto> does anyone have any ideas why my sound stopped working?
<Almindor> but some kernel intensive things may become better
<randabis> pinny: no, unless you're a ricer :p
<kakalto> it worked before, but I'm not sure what I changed, then it doesn't work
<gdh> -686 compiles are generally only there to appease the gentoo types
<gdh> haha yes exactly the ricers =)
<Almindor> and crux types... :D
<randabis> :)
* gdh passes round a big bag of Funroll Loops
<gdh> now with 30% more fat :)
<kkathman> whiskey_2: oh sure it is....thats what makes it interesting
* Almindor was cruxing until he got bashed
* randabis finds them magically delic
<randabis> hehe
<gdh> =))
<kkathman> smouche!! how was work?
<Almindor> btw
<randabis> I used to do some ricing I admit :p
<gdh> randabis: <applause> 
<Almindor> I get a: VFS: "Can't find Ext3 filesystem on /dev/hda2(main linux partition for "/")
<randabis> I discovered the error of my ways though :)
<gdh> randabis: That's good you can admit that, that's how group therapy works.
<Almindor> anyone knows what it is?
<Almindor> it "works" ok afterwards.. but the messages gives me the creeps
<smouche> work was perfect, kkathman, thanks for asking.  All I did was pick up a check.  Easy day!
<Almindor> (I use reiserFS)
<randabis> ricerFS :p j/k
* kkathman wants the job that smouche has :)
<Almindor> :)
<Almindor> ext3 is SLOOOOW
<kkathman> smouche I cant complain I office out of my home
<Almindor> reiser with notail,noatime rocks
<randabis> yeah reiser does have some advantage in some tasks
<Almindor> deleting :)
<Almindor> 3.6 atleast
<randabis> but reiser sank my battleship once so I'm learly of using it again
<Almindor> well I crashed my old mdk alot of times(and yes the kernel froze too)
<Almindor> never got data lost..
<randabis> I lost over 60 gigs of data because of reiser :(
<randabis> some of it was irreplacable
<kakalto> yeuch
<randabis> yeah; shit happens :p
<Almindor> I don't think there's much to save with a filesystem alone
<Almindor> journalized FSs don't save anything more than unjournalized..
<gdh> randabis: you're not the only person I know who's been really badly burnt  with reiser :/
<Almindor> they just recover faster :)
<gdh> you can't go wrong with ext3
<Almindor> FAT32 has it's charm :)
<Almindor> especialy getting old files back
<randabis> yeah I keep anything important on ext3 now
<randabis> I do have a couple of xfs partitions though
<randabis> my / and /usr are xfs iirc
<randabis>  /home is ext3 though
<randabis> and /home/randabis/storage (the mount point for my secondary 80 gig drive)
<whiskey_2> randabis, well don't feel bad...i just lost a whole damn ogg movie
<Almindor> ogg movie?
<whiskey_2> randabis, now i have to start all over
<randabis> ow
<Almindor> ogg is carrier :)
* Almindor forgot how they call the codec
<MindZEye> Theora?
<Anlar> theora, if video.
<whiskey_2> MindZEye, yes
<Almindor> yes
<whiskey_2> MindZEye, i have to make the whole damn thing agian
<guran> Hi, I am back with a functioning printer. In wiki I found the solution in KubuntuReleaseCandidateComments.
<MindZEye> whiskey_2: Blast
<Almindor> Theora, Vorbis and some lossless codec for audio too
<ojw_> so losing a movie/file... how does "ogg" become relevant to that problem? 
<randabis> maybe I'll try and setup wpa_supplicant again in a little bit
<randabis> I'd really like to get some wifi going on my laptop :/
<smouche> kkathman, did you get your new drive?
<kkathman> smouche: yep got it all setup and got my assignment out to the client already :
<randabis> the ndiswrapper driver has no wpa so I have to use wpa_supplicant, and it's a bitch to get setup
<guran> wiskey_2: I used:# adduser cupsys shadow and # /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<pinny> now I don't get this; jdong said the backport was uploading already an hour and a half ago
<pinny> its only 60 mb
<pinny> how slow is his internet connneeection
<guran> Thanks, for a usefull and nice IRC group, Leaving.
<whiskey_2> ojw_, hey dont ask me...i don't know what happened to the ogg movie..i can't locate it...this never happened before
<whiskey_2> ojw_, so i am just going to try again
<ojw_> you can't locate it?  like, the file is on your disk and you don't know where?!?
<whiskey_2> ojw_, well...maybe it is not on the disk
<whiskey_2> ojw_, i can't find it
<ojw_> what tool do you believe had it last?
<whiskey_2> ojw_, ffmpeg2theora
<whiskey_2> ojw_, but i lost the whole damn movie somehow
<ojw_> and where does ffmpeg2theora's man page say that it stores the files?
<whiskey_2> ojw_, well i have only made one successfully and it stores it where you tell it with the -o command
<whiskey_2> ojw_, but this time...it was not there
<ojw_> where was your -o command?
<whiskey_2> in my home directory
<whiskey_2> ojw_, don't ask me what is going on....linux is full of mysteries....today apache 2.1.3 started working and not yesterday...i wonder if it will work tomorrow
<whiskey_2> ojw_, i better check if the database programs still connect today
<ojw_> whiskey_2: it's not normal. you've converted a file and lost it. you somehow have bodged an apache installation. these aren't things which I'd normally identify as linux-specific problems
<kkathman> ojw_: well said
<gdh> problem exists in the seat-keyboard interface
<kkathman> setting up php, mysql, and apache2 are done rather quickly and easily with xampp
<whiskey_2> ojw_, hey don't ask me ....but these things are linux specific because they are happening on linux
<kkathman> howdy KaiL!
<whiskey_2> ojw_, well at least the database programs are still connecting
<KaiL_> hmm
<KaiL_> why didn't pppd reconnect automatically?
<KaiL_> strange
<gdh> KaiL: http://ppp.samba.org/ppp/features.html
<gdh> that's why :)
<KaiL_> lol
<pinny> can someone help me with this: when I type sudo kate filename
<pinny> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-pinny" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<pinny> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<pinny> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<pinny> i get 
<pinny> the above
<pinny> anyone know why
<ojw_> kdesu kate filename?
<ojw_> or gnome-su kate filename?
<ojw_> the su user might not have access to the x-server
<kkathman> pinny try doing a ctrl-esc and look at the process...then kill the one that has UID 1000 and Kate
<pinny> oh it worked with kdesu
<pinny> i was just typing sudo
<pinny> are you supposed to type kdesu in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> hullo
<KaiL_> you need kdesu for X apps because of some rights management in X
<ojw_> sudo isn't guaranteed to be as good with graphical programs
<pinny> ah
<ojw_> sudo is fine for command-line things
<pinny> ahh
<ojw_> like sudo cat filename
<pinny> if i want to run konqueror as root
<pinny> can i just add kdesu to the command line
<KaiL_> yes
<pinny> it wouldn't work when i added sudo
<pinny> ohwow
<pinny> thanks!
<smouche> omg, that explains a lot -- I had no idea...
<pv_> Is the problem with sudo + kde programs due to the fact that the started kde program tries to use the kdeinit running as the user to spawn new processes?
<whiskey_2> ojw_, wow...this time i made the movie with the wrong settings....now i have to start all over again....this GNU Star Wars is a real pain....very mysterious things are happening
<smouche> no wonder kate was crashing on me when I tried to use it to edit ocnfiguration files...
<kkathman> smouche  thats why you always do a sudo gedit
<smouche> kkathman, I do a sudo nano, actually ;-)
<pinny> kkathman shoudlnt you do a gnome-su gedit
<pinny> ?
<pinny> oh
<pinny> actually no such think
<pinny> so theres just kdesu and sudo?
<ojw_> maybe not installed for you, pinny, if you don't have gnome
<KaiL_> gnome-su and kdesu do the same
<KaiL_> pv_: no
<pinny> i do have gnome installed
<KaiL_> if you try to run an X app as another user, you get "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server"
<Tm_T> :)
<KaiL_> these rights are handled with xhost
<smouche> hey Tm_T.
<Tm_T> hi smouche 
<pv_> I know, but usually XAUTHORITY is set, and root has a read permission to it => permissions to X are no problem.
<pinny> ls
<KaiL_> pv_: really? never worked that way for me
<whiskey_2> ojw_, i don't know why in the hell they made GNU Star Wars with .wav files...this is a real pain
<KaiL_> maybe that's because most parts of this system where a sarge 
<KaiL_> before they where a woody and before a potato :)
<Anlar> debian stable still is woody.
<pv_> Difficult to say, xauth is a sort of black magick... ("xauth list" shows a number of auth cookies => which one is the current one?)
<whiskey_2> ojw_, people keep using that MS shit...and causing many incompatibility problems with linux
<Anlar> so if you ever get any problems with newer, it's your fault.
<ojw_> wav files are perfectly standard, and very simple to read
#kubuntu 2006-05-01
<Seantater> krenx: what are  you compiling?
<HaxoR91> yes only totem
<krenx> gimp
<HaxoR91> how do i put the driver?
<HaxoR91> show me a command so i can make it work
<Seantater> HaxoR91: I'm afraid there is no real command that I know of..
<HaxoR91> then how am i supposed to fix it?
<Seantater> HaxoR91: Don;t ask me -- I;m not that knowledgeable.
<Seantater> HaxoR91: Hoever, since it;s a GNOME program, you may have luck in #ubuntu
<Seantater> krenx: Step 1: do you have build-essentials installed?
<Seantater> krenx: sorry, not build-essnetials, build-essential
<krenx> Seantater: yea, i have
<ubuntu> long life kubuntu
<Seantater> krenx: Tried any GUI compiliers (aka: kompile)
<Seantater> ubuntu: Than how come your name is not _k_ubuntu
<vge> krenx: gimp from repos is not for you?
<ubuntu> ;)
<krenx> dunno :P
<ubuntu> sorry
<krenx> Seantater: im trying to install gimp
<Seantater> ubuntu: that's fine
<vge> krenx: i just mean it's n+1 times easyer
<Seantater> krenx: I know: why not just install the version from apt-get?
<krenx> oh
<Seantater> krenx: It's WAY easier that way
<krenx> there is one, hehe
<Seantater> !apt
<ubotu> methinks apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Seantater> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Seantater> !adept
<ubotu> I guess adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Seantater> krenx: You can use any of the above!
<Seantater> krenx: It will make your life much easier!
<krenx> Seantater: yea, its easyer but I learn from isntalling them myself too, I want to learn linux good since im getting 100 mbit and gonna setup a few game servers
<Seantater> krenx: Wen you are done learning this (or perhaps _as_ you are learning it)
<krenx> then what?
<Seantater> krenx: #gentoo and the gentoo forums will be very helpful IMO
<krenx> :)
<krenx> I dont use gentoo
<krenx> I use kubuntu
<Seantater> krenx: I know; but they are very compile_from_source-ey people
<vge> slackware frw
<Seantater> krenx: If you want to be advanced or have an extremely fast computer, they are the people to talk to
<krenx> Seantater: yea, ok
<lilminimey06> anyone know how to get ipod working with amarok or even with kubuntu
<lilminimey06> ?
<sclarke> Has anyone had any success with FreeNX/NX on Dapper and AMD64?
<Seantater> lilminimey06: Have you googled it? I'd imagine many people have tried this before
<Seantater> sclarke: what is freeNX
<imbrandon> sclarke, not on amd64 but i did it on dapper just fine with plain old x86
<nico8481> lilminimey06: you shouldn't need to do anything to get it to work... do you have a recent version of amarok ?
<lilminimey06> Seantater: i did, didnt find anything
<lilminimey06> nico8481: have the lastes
<sclarke> It's a version of teh X protocol that has excellent compression and nifty features like round trip supression.. in plain English it means you can run a full X seesion (e.g. a KDE desktop) over a low bandwidth link
<Seantater> lilminimey06: have you search ubuntuforums.org, or wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seantater> sclarke: Sounds neat, but is foreign to me..
<sclarke> I have seen it run over a 60Kbps link and it was pretty responsive!
<Seantater> sclarke: whay not a local X?
<lilminimey06> Seantater: i know this sounds stupid, but searching is just not my thing:P
<lilminimey06> I rather get help by chatting on irc
<krenx> Seantater: You said "extremely fast computer". why should it be faster with gentoo ?
<nico8481> well so it should work if you connect the ipod and then click on the "media device" tab of amarok... then "connect" (having selected the correct type of device: ipod [not "generic vfat"] ) and you should see its contents
<sclarke> It means you can run a session from a machine somewhere else on the internet... because of the compression it's pretty much like being there
<Seantater> krenx: because you have control over every nook and cranny
<nico8481> lilminimey06: however i'm no expert... try joining #amarok :)
<krenx> Seantater: isnt Gentoo like very hard too install/configure (especially if your new to linux)
<lilminimey06> nico8481: ok, ill trie that, thanks anyway
<Seantater> krenx: also, when programs are compiled on your computer, the C compiler compiler make it somwwhat more optimized
<Seantater> krenx: To a newbie, yes, even to me, yes.. But then again, I;m all about eye-candy
<Seantater> krenx: it really depends on what makes a difference to you -- Fast or Pretty/Easy..
<krenx> so is Kubuntu a good dist too run gameservers on?
<Seantater> krenx: What gameserver, and how many people
<Seantater> krenx: if the bottleneck is your computer, Gentoo, if its the net, kubuntu should be fine
<krenx> Seantater: quake2( maxclients 12), cs:s (max clients 32)
<XVampireX> dapper is in beta, cool
<Seantater> krenx: Can you give a test run? Ren a mem/cpu/net monitor and see which is more full?
<krenx> Seantater: Im not gonna run them on this computer. im gonna buy another one and use as a server
<krenx> or maybe even i buy a server when im more into this
<krenx> *me loves sweden and their great cheap connections*
<HaxoR91> so uhmm how do install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse?
<Seantater> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Seantater> Do you have the Multiverse repository on?
<HaxoR91> i dont know
<HaxoR91> how do i put it on?
<lilminimey06> anyone want to help a guy getting completely ridd of amarok?
<lilminimey06> apt-get remove doesnt work properly
<krenx> HaxoR91: : click the K meny/system/package manager(adept)
<krenx> i should just shutup, im new to this and trying to help ppl
<krenx> Seantater: was it right? :P
<lilminimey06> anyone
<lilminimey06> how do i delete a program completely?
<Seantater> krenx: not at all -- Linux is about choice -- whatever you do, you are allowed and encouraged to do, you just have to be stubborned and push through to learn
<krenx> im stubborned enough for this
<krenx> ive learned alot in one day
<krenx> but i guess this never ends :)
<imbrandon> i've been using linux since 96ish and still learin every day ;)
<imbrandon> but you get the basics real fast ;)
<imbrandon> lilminimey06, sudo apt-get --purge remove amarok
<imbrandon> anyone know a program that enables alt-tab in fluxbox ?
<krenx> sudo, what does "SO" stand for? i know what su stand for
<krenx> "DO" i mean
<imbrandon> su ( switch user ) then "DO" something , ie the command
<IronMan> Hm, how stable is Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta Release
<IronMan> ?
<krenx> switch user? thought su was superuser
<imbrandon> IronMan, i've been running it a few months ( dapper ) and no major issues
<IronMan> nice
<IronMan> when the stable release get released, will I be able to just upgrade then?
<IronMan> yea i know, i'm stupid :P
<imbrandon> krenx, its switch user, ie you can type "su <username>" to change to that user but if non is specified it assumed root
<imbrandon> IronMan, yes, you just will use apt-get to update
<IronMan> nice, thx imbrandon
<krenx> imbrandon: have you ever used Cedega? does it work fine ?
<imbrandon> not cedega becouse i dont run games but i've used both wine and crossover office and both run smooth, and i've seen cedega run good for other poeple
<noxs> moin
<noxs> noch jemand wach?
<imbrandon> ?
<krenx> ah, ok. Is wine for free?
<imbrandon> yes
<noxs> hi all
<imbrandon> !wine
<krenx> !beer
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, krenx
<krenx> :)
<imbrandon> ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run the majority of windows programs. To get wine installed, download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb then follow this guide to installing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<ubotu> ...but wine is already something else...
<noxs> how to start some applications while booting?
<noxs> which configuration file is the right one?
<imbrandon> nox, depends on the program but rc.local is a good place to start
<noxs> ah i see
<krenx> imbrandon: does wine work  with all windows programs?
<noxs> thanks a lot
<imbrandon> krenx, not all but most ( cedega is based on wine , just has a gui )
<Seantater> krenx: no, but many
<noxs> its about mpd...i want to start mpd automaticallc
<noxs> s/automaticallc/automatically
<krenx> yea, i read that yesterday, that cedega is based on winex
<imbrandon> winex == wine
<imbrandon> sme thing
<IronMan> hmm, moving files, NTFS -> EXT3 works fine, right?
<Seantater> IronMan: probably, but EXT3 -> NTFS might be dangerus
<imbrandon> IronMan, yea, just dont write to ntfs with the native ntfs drivers ( captive seems to work ok )
<IronMan> ok
<IronMan> cus i want to convert my 250gb hdd from ntfs without losing the data
<imbrandon> wait
<IronMan> and it's partitioned into 2 partitions
<imbrandon> if you format the ntfs to ext3 it will loose all data
<imbrandon> i thought you ment copying it to ext3
<IronMan> The second one is empty.. Wouldn't it be possible to format the second partiton to ext3, move the files from the ntfs-partiton there.. then format the first partiton to ext3
<imbrandon> ohhh yea
<imbrandon> ok your right sorry mis understood you
<IronMan> but that would work, right?
<imbrandon> yup
<IronMan> awesome :P
<IronMan> i'm not into linux yet.. but I just hate this windows-crap.. Sorry if my questions are dumb
<IronMan> hehe
<krenx> Damn
<imbrandon> np IronMan gotta learn somehow
<krenx> When i go sudo dpkg -i win_0.9.10-winehql-2_i386.deb  , it says the statusbase is locked by another process
<IronMan> yea, true
<leagris> oyo all
<IronMan> hi leagris
<IronMan> ;)
<Seantater> krenx: Look for other packagemanagers and apt processes
<slow-motion> n8
<imbrandon> krenx, means you have synaptic or something still open
<krenx> oh
<leagris> I experience bad behaviours with kmix when unplugging an usb audio device. Kmix takes 100% cpu.
<leagris> any idea if there is a workaround other than quitting kmix before unplugging the USB audio headset ?
<krenx> imbrandon: and now it says the packetarchitecture (i386) doesnt match the systems (amd64)
<krenx> erm
<ramonv> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<imbrandon> krenx, you on a amd64 ?
<krenx> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> you will probbly have to compile wine from source then unless you can find a wine amd64 deb
<imbrandon> krenx, add this to you sources.list
<imbrandon> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<imbrandon> then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine"
<imbrandon> that should fix you up on amd64
<imbrandon> if not you can add the deb-src from wine and build the package from src
<imbrandon> let me know and if the binary dosent work , i'll help you compile the deb-src
<krenx> k
<krenx> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/
<krenx> wups
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> dont take out the space
<krenx> k
<imbrandon> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<imbrandon> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<krenx> not # deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ ?
<krenx> k
<imbrandon> there is a space in there, dont take it out
<lilminimey06> anyone rember the ipod+amarok+problem boy here? I got it working now, but i need to manualy mount it everytime
<imbrandon> you have a #, dont need that either
<lilminimey06> and since its my fathers computer and he is even more newb than me, i need it to be auto mounted...
<lilminimey06> anyone got any idea?
<lilminimey06> i also want a icon on my desktop
<lilminimey06> it must be a way to auto mount it when i connect it
<fjellrev1> How do I install a package with a .daa extension ?
<krenx> imbrandon: erm, cant save it: it  says i cant write the file
<imbrandon> you need to "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<imbrandon> you have to be super user to edit sources.list
<krenx> yea i am
<imbrandon> then you can save it
<imbrandon> brb
<krenx> so no #  ?
<lilminimey06> anyone
<krenx> Grr
<krenx> Seantater: I cant save the text in sources.list , i do ^O but it still doesnt save. why?
<v3ctor> check the filename it saves to when you edit
<v3ctor> it doesn't overwrite by default
* v3ctor doesn't like that
<krenx> im doin this from terminal
<Hobbsee> krenx: in nano?  try ^x
<krenx> ^x it quit
<krenx> is
<Hobbsee> lets you save while quitting though
* v3ctor quickly does `rm /usr/bin/nano && ln -s /usr/bin/vi /usr/bin/nano`
<Hobbsee> hehe
<krenx> :)
<krenx> bah
<krenx> cant i edit sources.list if i open it in kate ?
<robotgeek> krenx: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<krenx> thanks
* krenx gives robotgeek  a fat kiss
<robotgeek> heh, human contact on irc :)
<kkathman> lol
* kkathman refrains from giving robotgeek a fat kiss :)
<krenx> lol
* robotgeek runs away from kkathman 
<kkathman> I have that effect on people. yes robotgeek
<krenx> so
<kkathman> robotgeek is so afraid of committment :)
<robotgeek> kkathman: yeah, right
<krenx> how do i get wine for amd64 ?
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> robotgeek:  that was a joke :)
<robotgeek> krenx: maybe not, nt without a chroot
<krenx> <imbrandon> krenx, add this to you sources.list
<krenx> <imbrandon> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<robotgeek> kkathman: no offense taken :)
<krenx> <imbrandon> then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine"
<krenx>  <imbrandon> that should fix you up on amd64
<robotgeek> krenx: that would be asuming you have are on x86, but you are on amd64
<krenx> yes i am
<krenx> then hes wrong.
<krenx> :)
<robotgeek> krenx: yes, he's wrong
<krenx> whats a chroot ?
<robotgeek> krenx: if you are new user, you can safely use the x86 installer on you machine
<robotgeek> !chroot
<ubotu> I heard chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<krenx> nah, i wanna learn the hard way
<robotgeek> krenx: sounds good, read up :)
<krenx> robotgeek: I will , see ya in 10 years, lol
<krenx> :)
<krenx> is there cedega for amd64 ?
<krenx> robotgeek: I read this somewhere : "Or, if you think a chroot just for wine is a bit much, you can install all the ia32-libs, and manually download the deb from wine.sourceforge.net/apt. and there you have it."
<krenx> So it works that way too ?
<robotgeek> krenx: hmm, i would guess so
<krenx> K, trying it
<krenx> !wine
<lilminimey06> everytime i connect my ipod i need to type this in a console: "mount -o users,exec,suid,umask=0 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ipod/" how can i make this auto?
<lilminimey06> plz ppls
<lilminimey06> ?
<krenx> robotgeek: its working just fine.
<SlimG> is there a guide on howto install cedega from cvs (wihout paying for it) ?
<robotgeek> krenx: would you be so kind as to document it on the wiki?
<krenx> robotgeek: i started to use linux yesterday
<krenx> URL ?
<lilminimey06> isnt there some one who can help me?
<lilminimey06> i need my ipod to be automaticly mounted
<lilminimey06> when inserted
<IronMan> #ubuntu
<IronMan> ask there
<lilminimey06> ok
<Ranma> Hi to all
<Ranma> does anyone knows any application to use v.92 modem on hold feature?
<ahmuck_jr> is mysql availale on kubuntu ?
<robotgeek> ahmuck_jr: yes, you can install it from repositories
<robotgeek> !info mysql
<robotgeek> !info mysql-server
<ahmuck_jr> !info event not found
<ubotu> mysql-server: (mysql database server binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3471 kB, Installed size: 8796 kB
<krenx> robotgeek: cant you document it on the wiki?
<robotgeek> krenx: i don't own a x86/amd64 box, i don't know what you did, etc etc
<krenx> ok, gimme url to the wiki and ill try to document it even if i started to use linux yesterday
<robotgeek> krenx: wiki.ubuntu.com , it's probably a good idea to include it on the page where (if you found it on the wiki)
<robotgeek> krenx: much appreciated :)
<robotgeek> that ways, i can redirect the next person who asks me the same question to the page
<flaccid> does kubuntu have openoffice.org 2.0?
<flaccid> yet...
<crimsun> kubuntu dapper does, yes
<flaccid> ok cool, what is dapper?
<Riddell> flaccid: codename for the next release
<Riddell> but the current release has openoffice 2.0 as well
<sgilroy> hello - I am having problems with xlib6g.  I can't find it anywhere or how to install it.
<flaccid> ah sweet
<flaccid> how long till dapper is in prod?
<robotgeek> flaccid: june 1, iirc
<crimsun> sgilroy: it's already installed if you're running KDE in Kubuntu.
<crimsun> sgilroy: it's just now called libx11.
<crimsun> specifically, libx11-6
<flaccid> iirc ?
<tarmath> what does iirc stand for?
<crimsun> if I remember correctly
<tarmath> ahh
<flaccid> cool
<XVampireX> A little error, perhaps you people would know what it means (Process number varies, as I get this error in more than just one place). I get that while doing apt-get upgrade: ** (process:6380): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<krenx> robotgeek: doh, it didnt work, I need  the 32bit libXxf86vm libs aswell
<krenx> where do i get em?
<robotgeek> krenx: not sure, look on packages.ubuntu.com
<robotgeek> krenx: sorry, but as i said earlier, i don't run x86/amd64
<krenx> k thx
<XVampireX> funny you are
<TehUni> how do i get twinview working in Kubuntu?
<TehUni> got 2 20" widescreens that i'd like to get setup side-by-side
<TehUni> anyone?
<krenx> robotgeek: is there any program similar too wine/cedega for amd64?
<robotgeek> krenx: probably not
<krenx> so basicly, i need a chroot cos this didnt work so  well
<robotgeek> krenx: yes, i think
<wubrgamer> hey, i just did a oem install on a mac, but how do i get rid of the oem user ? and start using as the end user ?
<TehUni> can someone help me get both monitors working? i want to use twinview on my nvidia card
<wubrgamer> hey, i just did a oem install on a mac, but how do i get rid of the oem user ? and start using as the end user ?
<lee_> Hello
<lee_> Is there anybody out there?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wubrgamer: You setup a user during the install, what's wrong with that user?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lee_: What's the problem?
<krenx> wot
<krenx> sudo: gedit: command not found
<krenx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32+bit+chroot <- says gedit !
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: replace with kate or kwrite
<CheeseBurgerMan> or vi or emacs :)
<krenx> cheers
<krenx> kdesu kate
<hgladden> what up everyone
* CheeseBurgerMan is now Windows free. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Other than that, not much. ;)
<wannaBlinuxguru> awesome.. i'm on a 30day trial run
<wannaBlinuxguru> seeing if i can truely become windows free; which i'm doubting
<krenx> sudo kate /chroot/etc/apt/sources.list
<krenx> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<krenx> Xlib: No protocol specified
<krenx> wtf?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wannaBlinuxguru: Dual boot for awhile, you'll get used to Linux. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: Then try vi.
<wannaBlinuxguru> oh meh.. i've got a dedicated windows box, dedicated linux box and a dual boot laptop
<wannaBlinuxguru> so i think i'm covered.  Only do my .NET dev on the windows box
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've got a dedicated Linux laptop. :)
<wannaBlinuxguru> i don't think i can go that far.. since the world is still very windows friendly
<krenx> CheeseBurgerMan: vi ?
<wannaBlinuxguru> emacs
<CheeseBurgerMan> vi :P
<krenx> :PP
<wannaBlinuxguru> where bouts ya'll from?
<krenx> CheeseBurgerMan: vi? :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, a command line text editor.
<wannaBlinuxguru> cheeseburgerman: u using dapper?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope.
<wannaBlinuxguru> how about setting up nfs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Considerin I'm not sure what that is, no. I haven't. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> considering*
<wannaBlinuxguru> lol  ok, fair enough
<wannaBlinuxguru> do you do any programming cbm?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope.
<wannaBlinuxguru> what made u switch to linux?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<krenx> dude
<krenx> nothin wiorks
<krenx> :P
<wannaBlinuxguru> what up krenx
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: What's going wrong now?
<h3sp4wn> use kernel-nfs-server (its more mature than the userland one) man exports is detailed enough to easily understand (and has examples)
<krenx> kdesu kate /chroot/etc/apt/sources.list, sodu kate /chroot/etc/apt/sources.list, tried vi too
<CheeseBurgerMan> Assuming that you typed 'sudo' and not 'sodu', tose look fine.
<h3sp4wn> krenx: try using ed :P
<krenx> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> those*
<krenx> i typed sudo
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: What happens when you use 'sudo vi /chroot/ect/apt/sources.list' ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> rats, a typo
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo vi /chroot/etc/apt/sources.list' ;)
<krenx> took a screendump
<krenx> nevemrind
<CheeseBurgerMan> wannaBlinuxguru: I mostly switched because Windows was starting to bug me, and I...just wanted to try Linux. :)
<krenx> think i got it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good. :)
<wannaBlinuxguru> good enough
<krenx> no, i didnt  got it
<krenx> lol
<wannaBlinuxguru> krenx.. why don't u just use kpackage
<wannaBlinuxguru> it'll make your life much easier
<krenx> beecause
<krenx> im trying to setup a 32bit chroot
<CheeseBurgerMan> wannaBlinuxguru: It's better to do it the hard way. You learn more. :)
<krenx> yes
<wannaBlinuxguru> oh i completely agree
<krenx> i said   that  before
<krenx> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> And amd64 has taught me all about needing to do it the hard way. :)
<wannaBlinuxguru> lol yea.. i avoided the 64bit stuff.. even though the laptop supports it
<CheeseBurgerMan> I didn't. :P
<wannaBlinuxguru> figured that be more of aheadache than i wanted at the moment
<krenx> me neither
<krenx> i started using linux yesterday
<krenx> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've noticed that there are a lack of packages for it, but now I'm actually making packages. :)
<wannaBlinuxguru> oh nice. welcome aboard!
<krenx> so
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: Welcome to the blue side. :) <insert fakish darth vader voice here>
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyway.
<wannaBlinuxguru> so.. how would u go about that.. would it just be a matter of compiling the programs on a 64bit machine?
<CheeseBurgerMan> What happens when you use vi?
<wannaBlinuxguru> or does it completely need to be re-written?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wannaBlinuxguru: Yeah, you just have to compile them.
<krenx> black screen with Blue things on the side
<wannaBlinuxguru> oh okay
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or you can try using dpkg -i --force-architecture, but I've had mixed success with that.
<krenx> he
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: I can't think of a reason that vi wouldn't work, it's installed by default.
<wannaBlinuxguru> try pico
<wannaBlinuxguru> that's installed by default aswell i think
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep, it is.
* CheeseBurgerMan just tried it.
<krenx> CheeseBurgerMan: accept it
<krenx> cant add anything there
<wannaBlinuxguru> u still have to use the sudo command
<krenx> yes, i know
<krenx> but i said too CheeseBurgerMan  :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: That's what it looks like when you open a new file. You still have to add the repos. :)
<krenx> i couldnt :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Use sudo. ;)
<krenx> anyway, pico worked fine
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, good. :)
<wannaBlinuxguru> krenx, are u using dapper??
<krenx> Why doesnt the ^O command save ?
<TehUni> grrr!
<TehUni> why wont this work?
<TehUni> STILL trying to get twinview working
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: I don't know, I've not used pico
<krenx> K so i typed it in VI now CheeseBurgerMan , it saves automaticly if i close it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No
<CheeseBurgerMan> Press Esc, then type in ':wq', then Enter
<krenx> doesnt look saved to me
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: it should save and then quit.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry I took so long. I was being helped elsewhere. :)
<tmhai> WOW! alot of people here
<tmhai> i real quick question
<tmhai> will a live cd of kubuntu alter anything on a harddrive?
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, ask away.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope.
<tmhai> thanks
<tmhai> ok, im at the download page and i selected my mirror in the dvd section but which file is the live version?
<tmhai> np
<tmhai> i mean nm
<krenx> I think ill reinstall with i386.. .P
<CheeseBurgerMan> :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> What do you need?
<krenx> nah, i wont, this just pisses me off :P
<krenx> Package fakechroot
<krenx> breezy (utils): gives a fake chroot environment [universe] 
<krenx> 0.9+1.3: amd64 i386 powerpc
<krenx> thats 32-bit chrroot package ?
<TehUni> got it!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Looks like it, although I've not done a chroot, so I cna't be 100% certain.
<CheeseBurgerMan> can't*
<TehUni> if anyone needs help with twinview just let me know, heh
<krenx> I need help to get my ass from here
<krenx> im stuck
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> What now? :)
<krenx> dunno, guess im addicted to computers
<krenx> lol
<krenx> ok, got the package. it installs if i type sudo dpkg -i fakechroot_0.9+1.3_amd64.deb ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<krenx> CheeseBurgerMan: You know if there is Cedega for amd64 ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure. I just got wine working today. :)
<LeeJunFan> krenx: Well if it's anything like codeweavers they compiled static libs and it'll work just the same.
<krenx> CheeseBurgerMan: On amd64?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yep :)
<LeeJunFan> crossover installs to your home dir, and I've use the same install between amd64 and ia32.
<Search4Lancer> don't mean to sound like a n00b, but where the heck is the equivalent of Ctrl-Alt-Del that allows me to kill programs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Search4Lancer: KSysGuard, Ctrl+Esc
<Search4Lancer> danke
<krenx> CheeseBurgerMan: you should guide a newbie like me :P
<Search4Lancer> surprised I couldn't find it again.... I only keep KSysGuard open nearly all the time...
<CheeseBurgerMan> With wine or your chroot? ;)
<krenx> wine
<CheeseBurgerMan> Search4Lancer: I tend to use xkill since I usually know which app is causing problems.
<krenx> i tried before, but didnt get it too work
<krenx> i installed all the ia32 libs
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: Alright, let me find a couple things first. :)
<krenx> Lets take it priv
<Search4Lancer> well CheeseBurgerMan, that wouldn't have helped, since apparently I opened boinc (which runs invisibly) instead of boincmgr, so I would've tried to kill the wrong thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32'
<krenx> I alreday have wine-tools installed
<krenx> should i uninstall it first ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Don't bother.
<krenx> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> If it doesn't work later on, then we can try uninstalling it. ;)
<krenx> ok done
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now download http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/libwine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_all.deb and http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_i386.deb
<krenx> k
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now download http://www.miketaylor.org.uk/tech/deb/deb2targz
<krenx> ok done
<CheeseBurgerMan> Copy the script you just downloaded into /usr/bin
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo cp /path/to/script /usr/bin/deb2targz'
<krenx> k
<krenx> 1 sec
<krenx> done
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alright, now you'll want to make it executable, so 'sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/deb2targz'
<krenx> and why do I want to do that? just for learning purposes
<krenx> :)
<krenx> done.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Because the script converts a debian package to a targz, and you need the permissions to execute the script before you can use it.
<krenx> so the code 755 makes it executable ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<krenx> k
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think it's rwxr-xr-x
<kkathman> or a chmod u+x hehe
<krenx> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or that, but that's now how I did it. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyway. Now install the libwine deb.
<krenx> I hope i can teach you guys stuff some day.. .P
<krenx> ok
<krenx> sudo dpkg - wine*.deb ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'cd /directory/with/package && sudo dpkg -i libwine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_all.deb'
<CheeseBurgerMan> The libwine package, not the actual wine package. :)
<krenx> wich off them, all or i386 ?
<krenx> ok
<krenx> hoho ok :P
<krenx> done
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alright, now we convert the other package to a tar.gz
<krenx> shoot
<CheeseBurgerMan> And, shockingly enough, we do this with the script that was downloaded earlier. So that would be 'deb2targz wine[blah] .deb'
<krenx> in the usr/bin dir or where i copied it from ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> You have to be in the dir where the wine deb is.
<krenx> ya
<krenx> whats the convert command ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> deb2targz
<bleaked> so today i was messing around the the kde options and i was attempting to customize the look of kdm..and so i made changes from the System Settings, yet they don't actually take effect.  why might this be?
<krenx> im lost
<krenx> you lost me at: So that would be 'deb2targz wine[blah] .deb'
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, the deb2targz script, converts a debian package to a targz. Since you copied it into /usr/bin, bash finds it as an executable it can run. This means you just have to type in 'deb2targz <package name>' to invoke the command.  Since you're converting the wine deb to a targz, the final command would be  'deb2targz wine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_i386.deb' in the directory where you're wine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_i386.deb is.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hope that made more sense. :)
<krenx> yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good. :)
<krenx> wrote 'wine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_i386.tar.gz'
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good, now you have to extract that to /
* CheeseBurgerMan reads the tar man page.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think that would be 'sudo tar -zxfp wine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_i386.tar.gz /'
<krenx> isnt it -zxvf
<CheeseBurgerMan> v is just verbose.
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can add that if you want. :)
<chip42> its the same. p is telling it preserve permissions
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I was just leading to that. :P
<krenx> heh
<krenx> didnt work with -zxfp
<krenx> but with zxvf
<krenx> hmm
* CheeseBurgerMan wonders what kind of permissions the files are in now. :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> files have would be more appropriate. Pretend I typed that instead. :)
<krenx> hmm
<krenx> cant untar them
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, now get an exe and try 'linux32 wine filename.exe'
<CheeseBurgerMan> The permissions may be screwy though, so we may have to try this un-tarring business again. :)
<krenx> it sais the files not there, but i copied the name to terminal
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'filename.exe' just means try any exe you have. :)
<krenx> yeah i got that :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good. ;)
<krenx> <CheeseBurgerMan> I think that would be 'sudo tar -zxfp wine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_i386.tar.gz /' -- that doesnt work
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
* CheeseBurgerMan looks at man page some more. :)
* chip42 is reading it now too at this point. ;)
<xiO__> tar doesn't need the -
<CheeseBurgerMan> But it shouldn't affect the final outcome.
<bleaked> does anyone know if there exists an app to put photos on ones ipod?
<xiO__> if tar doesn't work then that effects the outcome
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I know :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, lets try this. run 'kdesu ark' and then open the tar.gz
<CheeseBurgerMan> then extract it to / :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: You still here?
<krenx> they are in /home/wine now
<krenx> or i put them in
<krenx> .        /    ? =)
<krenx> im laughing here :/
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: Try this 'sudo tar zxvfp wine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_i386.tar.gz -C /'
<CheeseBurgerMan> That should work. :)
<krenx> ya it did
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
<krenx> <-------- :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now try running an exe :)
<krenx> so now i try any .exe fil
<krenx> ok
<krenx> just gonna find one
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'linux32 wine filename.exe'
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK. :)
<krenx> gren@gren:~$ linux32 wine eyeinst.exe
<krenx> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": libXxf86dga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<krenx> any many many more lines
<krenx> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> You need libXxf86dga. ;)
<krenx> i got it
<krenx> no
<krenx> i got libXxf86dga1
<CheeseBurgerMan> are the so and so.1 in /lib32?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://tinyurl.com/e6vvw and http://tinyurl.com/krqzn <-- Get those, make them into a tar.gz and put the .so and .so.1 into /lib32 and then run 'ldconfig'
<krenx> k
<multi> greetings
<multi> anyone familiar with ssh_keygen?
<multi> anyone awake?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Awake, I am. But I don't know anything about ssh_keygen
<multi> well thanks for letting me know I wasn't talking to myself.... again :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, no problem. ;)
<multi> is there another channel where someone might know?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Possibly #ubuntu
<multi> thank you
<krenx> ok CheeseBurgerMan , done
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, now try running the program again.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Should work this time. :)
<krenx> bah, it doesnt, im going to bed.
<krenx> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<krenx> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<krenx> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<krenx> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<krenx> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": libXxf86dga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<krenx> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": libXxf86dga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<krenx> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": libXxf86dga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<krenx> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<krenx> Unknown error (127).
<krenx> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<krenx> Unknown error (127).
<krenx> could you please give me the page and ill read it some other day, i got a barbeque party commin up today  :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't have a page. :\
<krenx> k
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's still having problems with libXxf86dga :(
<krenx> ops
<krenx> i put em in usr/llib
<krenx> not bin
<krenx> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> The so and .so.1?
<CheeseBurgerMan> They go in /lib32 ;)
<krenx> o
<krenx> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just move them over to /lib32 and try again. :)
<krenx> you have to be patient with me, i have only been using linux for 1 day :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's OK, I've done stupider things. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> But lets not get into that. ;)
<krenx> fs
<krenx> they go in usr/ when i untar them too lib32
<krenx> they should?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Don't untar the whole thing, just open it in ark, and extract only the so and so.1 onto your desktop. Then run 'kdesu konqueror /lib32' and drag & drop them into it. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or you could just directly drag & drop them from ark into konqueror. :)
<krenx> ye
<krenx> they are in lib32 now but still no progress
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you run 'ldconfig' after moving them?
<krenx> ops, no
<krenx> ok, it seemed to work now but:
<CheeseBurgerMan> But?
<krenx> wine: creating configuration directory '/root/.wine'...
<krenx> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<krenx> Xlib: No protocol specified
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, now this is a problem I never had. :o
<krenx> why  cant they just make wine for amd64,would be so much easier
<CheeseBurgerMan> Because it depends on being 32 bit. If it was for amd64, none of the Windows programs would run. ;)
<krenx> oh ye true
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyone else able to help here?
<stevekl> I wonder if anyone still runs warty
<krenx> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<krenx> X server ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> krenx: Ah, I got THAT error enough times.
<CheeseBurgerMan> That didn't happen when I used linux32 though
<CheeseBurgerMan> only when I didn't.
<krenx> :)
<krenx> so how i get my x server running
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's running. All the GUI stuff runs off of the X server.
<bleaked> is there an app which will go out and find available apps and add them to the kmenu?
<krenx> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"msxml3.dll": libxslt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, now you need libxslt
<CheeseBurgerMan> None that I know of, bleaked
<bleaked> CheeseBurgerMan. see that's odd, i swear i've used such an app a year or so ago on deb.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Maybe you have, but I don't know about it. ;)
<krenx> CheeseBurgerMan: , i got it working now
<krenx> u da man
<krenx> installed libxslt
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yay!
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
* CheeseBurgerMan feels relief swelling through him. :P
<WhyM> Congratz  (*)
<krenx> lol
<krenx> WhyM has been reading and scratching his head and wondering "wtf?"
<WhyM>  ;-)
<WhyM> I hop CheeseBurgerMan was writting an HowTo during that time...
<CheeseBurgerMan> I was. :)
<WhyM> You rock
<krenx> you should put "Credit too krenx" at the end ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've put up the rough version on my site, I'm going to put it on the wiki once I clean it up a bot (probably tomorrow)
<CheeseBurgerMan> bit*
<krenx> whats your site ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://cheeseburgerman.nocosthost.com/ it is now
<krenx> k
<krenx> ops
<CheeseBurgerMan> WB. ;)
<krenx> im off to bed now, thank you very much for the help, CheeseBurgerMan   !
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome. :) I just got it working myself a few hours ago. :P
<swedish> is there a processor/mobo temp/fan monitor for linux/kubuntu   (woah...that was alot of slashes)
<krenx> ja sena de e leifi
<krenx> No idea
<CheeseBurgerMan> swedish: 'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors ksensors'
<krenx> CheeseBurgerMan:  Are you using the wine-tools ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No
<krenx> Ok
<krenx> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I tried xwine, but that was worse that just using  console. :)
<krenx> So now i can play basicly any game that i can on windows ?
<krenx> or use a program.
<CheeseBurgerMan> You should be able to play most games.
<krenx> k, nice
<CheeseBurgerMan> It is. :)
<krenx> you play any games ?
* kkathman loves Kolf
<kkathman> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
* CheeseBurgerMan plays Frozen Bubble
* krenx loves CheeseBurgerMan 
<kkathman> I wish I could get my FB working :)
<kkathman> its got some sound command that freezes it on start :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> But I always seem to be called elsewhere at around level 20 :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> :o
<krenx> :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you try 'frozen-bubble -ns'?
<kkathman> nope whats that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That disables the sound
<kkathman> no sound?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<kkathman> hmm lemme check
<kkathman> well that works, but it doesnt seem to launch my ball when I press the space bar until the "HURRY: sign comes up
<kkathman> sniff
<CheeseBurgerMan> :o
<kkathman> I think that game got facked up
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah
<kkathman> it was working fine, and then I did an update
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> shrug
<CheeseBurgerMan> You could always try either reinstalling or just installing monkeybubble
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> forgot about that
<kkathman> monkeybubble hehe
<kkathman> brb..rebooting to dapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> ALright
<krenx> ah
<krenx> finally got the mp3s workin
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Need to install the xine engine?
<krenx> xine engine ?
<krenx> no, dont thionk so
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's another engine for  putting sound to your speakers
<krenx> i need to install my other hdd with lots of music and movies tho
<CheeseBurgerMan> Breezy has Gstreamer by default.
<krenx> ah
<krenx> nah, i play music upstairs, i only use headphones down here
<CheeseBurgerMan> I just hope that HDD is fat32
<krenx> thx anyway
<krenx> no, its ntfs :) cant use it on this machine?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Linux can only read ntfs drives
<krenx> k
<krenx> then why <CheeseBurgerMan> I just hope that HDD is fat32 ? :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Because you'll want to write to it. ;)
<krenx> :/
<CheeseBurgerMan> WB
<kkathman> thanks
<krenx> shit, im not gonna much sleep before ppl are comming
<krenx> get*
<kkathman> i shuttle back and forth between SUSE and dapper
<krenx> c ya everybody
<CheeseBurgerMan> Bye
<Pyre>  Hasta luego, amigo.
<krenx> hasta lavista, baby
<krenx> i'll be back
* kkathman wonders what updates will be coming his way
<kkathman> 54
<kkathman> hmm thats since this morning :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ilol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol*
<CheeseBurgerMan> had 4 in about a week :P
<kkathman> well to be expected in the beta phase :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah
<kkathman> want a real shock??  Do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<kkathman> that will show you what the updates are missing :)
<kkathman> hehe
* httpdss thinks kde font got much bigger !! 
<CheeseBurgerMan> kkathman:
<CheeseBurgerMan> Calculating upgrade... Done
<CheeseBurgerMan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Thats what I got for a dist-upgrade. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> httpdss: Hmm, make 'em smaller. ;)
<kkathman> thats good :)
<kkathman> its amazing, sometimes I can do the system update, then do the dist-upgrade and boom - bunches more
<kkathman> i dont understand that sometimes
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's strange.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I thought that the system update was a GUIfied dis-upgate
<kkathman> ok I just finished 54 updates
<CheeseBurgerMan> minus typos. ;)
<kkathman> now I'll try a dist-upgrade
<kkathman> heh ok...came back with 0 :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> make a liar out of me you stinkin machine :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> im coming to a cross roads
<kkathman> hmm wonder why its so slow all of a sudden?
* CheeseBurgerMan shrugs.
* CheeseBurgerMan meanders off to bed. :)
<kkathman> nighters
<CheeseBurgerMan> G'night
<_mod> can someone help me with cedega?
<swedish> whats the default password for SU in cmd prompt?
<noiesmo> swedish, your default user password you set up when installed I believe
<vge> swedish: first added user password
<fatejudger> !flgrx
<ubotu> fatejudger: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> well, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<httpdss> how do i change the default mail client on firefox (now evolution) ... to kmail ? (im using kde dapper)
<fatejudger> by using Konqueror
<httpdss> fatejudger: ;) i use both but firefox has things i need (for example when developing web pages) ... etc etc etc ..
<fatejudger> httpdss: yeah, that is true
<me2win> httpdss: dont listen to him, his solution to everything is to use something else, which is pretty half a**ed if you ask me
<fatejudger> me2win: asshole
<me2win> :D
<fatejudger> me2win: I hope you die
<me2win> httpdss: see? :D
<fatejudger> me2win: alright, let's see the answer then
<me2win> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<httpdss> me2win: hahaha
<fatejudger> me2win: I just installed the 686 kernel
<fatejudger> me2win: my laptop is running kinda slow for some reason
<fatejudger> me2win: I think I might install the fresh beta
<httpdss> i went to about:config but there is no reference to the default mail client (evolution).. :S
<me2win> httpdss: yeah, one sec lemme see if i can find an option for you
<fatejudger> I wish Kontact loaded a bit faster....
<fatejudger> at least on my laptop
<fatejudger> it loads instantly on my desktop
<me2win> fatejudger: celerons are slow
<httpdss> me2win: finally just found something ... network.protocol-handler.app.mailto = kmail ... and thats it .. :) hurray
<DukGalNamu> i am guessing that 32megs of memory isn't enough to install kubuntu?
<me2win> httpdss: lol, i found it just as you did
<httpdss> me2win: thx anyway ..
<fatejudger> me2win: yeah, does your dad have a Pentium?
<DukGalNamu> the kernel seems to be stuck in an endless circle of killing things
<me2win> fatejudger: yeah celeron
<fatejudger> me2win: that sucks
<httpdss> DukGalNamu: kubuntu needs 256
<fatejudger> me2win: I'd buy a new laptop, but I think I'm going to buy an Origami
<me2win> fatejudger: you see 2.8 ghz and think holy crap thats awesome, but its a celeron...
<fatejudger> I guess I'll have to switch back to Windows :(
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> Pentium M's just blow them away
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> when i get a laptop
<httpdss> DukGalNamu: you should use icewm .. or similar ..
<me2win> i wont settle for a celeron
<fatejudger> the $1,000 dell is really fast
<fatejudger> and nice
<fatejudger> great screen
<DukGalNamu> httpdss: missed the last post
<fatejudger> 17 inch widescreen
<fatejudger> 5.5 pounds
<httpdss> DukGalNamu: you should use icewm .. or similar ..
<DukGalNamu> httpdss: the live cd won't even boot
<DukGalNamu> httpdss: i will try to install DSL
<fatejudger> me2win: so I guess I can't emulate Linux at school
<fatejudger> me2win: my teacher says they don't have boot camp or anything on the macs
<DukGalNamu> httpdss: but this is a system that is for people that know nothing of linux (not much of windoze for that matter)
<fatejudger> me2win: he can't even use them
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> that stupid adept update thing finally went away on my laptop
<fatejudger> so I dunno if I'll format it now
<fatejudger> my desktop is really pissing me off though
<me2win> fatejudger: dude, they're unwillingness to cooperate is a signal that they are begging to have somebody get the wep key and spread it to the students
<httpdss> DukGalNamu: i think DSL is the more user-friendly you can get with 32ram ..
<fatejudger> it shuts down properly about half the time
<fatejudger> me2win: lol, seriously
<me2win> fatejudger: ive only seen the shutdown GUI 1 time
<DukGalNamu> httpdss: i guess so... didn't relize how little ram it had until i got those errors though...
<fatejudger> me2win: the LCDs don't do so well with the window resizing
<DukGalNamu> might need to upgrade
<fatejudger> me2win: I've noticed that
<me2win> fatejudger: yeah
<fatejudger> me2win: my problem is my computer just doesn't shut down
<fatejudger> me2win: I click shut down, KDE terminates
<fatejudger> me2win: and then blackness
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> me2win: and nothing happens
<fatejudger> I never know what's happening
<me2win> fatejudger: for me, it goes through all the shutdown processes, but in the old style, no GUI like on startup
<DukGalNamu> fatejudger: what does ctrl alt backspace do?
<fatejudger> my laptop does that
<fatejudger> DukGalNamu: shuts down X
<httpdss> DukGalNamu: yup .. ubuntu server-mode (console only) runs on 64ram
<me2win> restarts X to be exact
<me2win> doesnt shut it down
<DukGalNamu> fatejudger: i meant after the screen goes black
<DukGalNamu> me2win: no it shuts x down
<fatejudger> me2win: I wonder if it would help to reinstall Kubuntu
<DukGalNamu> me2win: then the login manager restarts it
<fatejudger> me2win: maybe that would fix the problem?
<me2win> fatejudger: doubt it, it still happens to me reguardless
<fatejudger> me2win: I'm wondering if there's some error showing up
<me2win> DukGalNamu: thanks for clearing that up
<fatejudger> me2win: and my screen just isn't showing it, because it isn't resizing
<fatejudger> me2win: do you even understand what I'm talking about?
<me2win> fatejudger: yes
<fatejudger> me2win: it isn't that it doesn't show that shutdown GUI screen
<fatejudger> me2win: it just hangs there
<fatejudger> me2win: never shuts down
<fatejudger> me2win: black screen
<me2win> oh it HANGS at the gui for you?
<me2win> or its just a black screen
<fatejudger> me2win: just a black screen
<me2win> hmm
<fatejudger> me2win: I've left it alone for 20 minutes
<fatejudger> me2win: nothing
<fatejudger> me2win: I think an error is popping up
<fatejudger> me2win: but I can't see it
<me2win> fatejudger: wierd
<fatejudger> me2win: maybe I should switch to VGA mode before I shut down
<fatejudger> me2win: so that it resizes properly
<fatejudger> me2win: and I can see any errors that crop up
<httpdss> fatejudger: im using kubuntu dapper and sometimes when its trying to ifdown the network interfaces it gets stuck and then the black screen comes up :S .. maybe something similar is happening to you ??
<me2win> fatejudger: not sure
<fatejudger> httpdss: maybe, I'm going to switch to VGA mode next time before I shut down to see the error, if there is any
<fatejudger> me2win: on your dad's laptop, does your network card act funny with network-manager on?
<me2win> fatejudger: no
<me2win> fatejudger: but he is running breezy
<fatejudger> me2win: mine will suddenly show the disconnecting lights
<me2win> not dapper
<fatejudger> me2win: then turn back on
<fatejudger> me2win: breezy doesn't have network-manager
<fatejudger> me2win: I think you're thinking of something else
<fatejudger> me2win: network manager just completely invalidates the need for a /etc/network/interfaces file
<fatejudger> me2win: and controls all of your networking stuffs
<me2win> hmm
<fatejudger> all of this Zeroconf and network-manager stuff gets me nervous
<fatejudger> I like being in control of the process
<fatejudger> although I have to admit, it does a damn good job
<fatejudger> it's so seamless, and you never have to think about it
<fatejudger> it just works
<mzinz> For some reason when Ubuntu is botting, it stalls on "initializing network interfaces" for about 3-5min... it happens 80% of the time.
<mzinz> Anyone know why that might be?
<HymnToLife> mzinz> probably it's configured to use DHCP but o DHCP server is running on your network
<HymnToLife> you can press Ctrl+C to abort it
<HymnToLife> no*
<fatejudger> me2win: what's that command that show my partition stats?
<fatejudger> me2win: like used space
<HymnToLife> fatejudger> df
<me2win> fatejudger: what he said ^
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I wish that KDE had that stuff built into Konq
<fatejudger> I can't believe I've used 44% of my space already
<me2win> fatejudger: how big is your HD?
<fatejudger> me2win: 8 gig partition
<me2win> fatejudger: ah
<fatejudger> me2win: I have two office suites installed
<fatejudger> me2win: kdevelop
<fatejudger> me2win: and some other misc programs
<fatejudger> me2win: didn't know it would take up so much space
<me2win> ah
<me2win> you should use Zend DE
<me2win> its integrated with MySQL so you can search the DB inside the prog
<mornfall> fatejudger: you're stupid
<fatejudger> mornfall: you're gay
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> ahahahaha
<fatejudger> a new widget is out
<fatejudger> KTerrorAlert
<me2win> ?
<me2win> LOL
<me2win> fatejudger: dell 2405 for 789 shipped
<fatejudger> I'm going to put it right next to my C> George Bush wallpaper
<fatejudger> not bad
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> or my "Who cares about capitalism when you can have relgious dogmatism." wallpaper
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> hah, I need to make a wallpaper like that
<me2win> fatejudger: did you see the House vs. God episode today?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> I could have a picture of the pope or something
<fatejudger> doing the thumbs up
<fatejudger> and some money with the "crossed out" symbol on it
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> damn, I need a funny picture of the pope
<fatejudger> where am I going to find that?
<me2win> which pope
<me2win> the new one or the recently deceased one
<fatejudger> it doesn't matter
<fatejudger> just as long as it looks funny
<fatejudger> I'm going to crop it and stick a white background behind it
<fatejudger> with a shadow or something
<fatejudger> and some money with a drop shadow
<fatejudger> and then the text below
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> it'll be great
<fatejudger> damn, I can't find one
<fatejudger> I guess I'll have to settle for something else
<fatejudger> like a funny picture of George Bush
<fatejudger> that'll suck though
<fatejudger> I don't want to look like a damn hippy
<me2win> loll
<fatejudger> oh well, maybe inspiration will strike when I wake up tomorrow
<me2win> or not
<fatejudger> idiot
<fatejudger> me2win: I'm pissed, they never fixed the problem with my Audigy 2 NX
<fatejudger> me2win: I still can only play one sound stream at a time
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> me2win: well I'm out
<fatejudger> I'll cya
<me2win> fatecya man
<zambba> What do you like the most in Linux? What do you consider as pros with Linux?
<nrdb> I am making a GUI using GTK+, I have a GtkEntry widget, I was wondering if it is posible to make it accept only numbers (i.e. 321.32) ?
<claude> hello
<GMullen> shit
<GMullen> sorry worng window
<nrdb> I am making a GUI using GTK+, I have a GtkEntry widget, I was wondering if it is posible to make it accept only numbers (i.e. 321.32) ?
<twosouls82> run as different users is broken here, someone has this problem before?
<twosouls82> user*
<GMullen> is there a way to test a wireless connection without unpluging my wired connection
<GMullen> where's the best place to get wireless connection help?
<noodleman> hey
<bobbin> Will KDissert/Semantik be put on the Dapper DVD?
<visik7> how the boot splash of *ubuntu works ?
<BearKnuckle> xserver-xorg-dev is installed, what else is missing? "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" ?
<truthseek> hiyo@ll
<truthseek> I have a problem with my ati radeon all in wonder 9000
<truthseek> I've followed the instructions on the wiki
<twosouls82> people, someone ever written a KDE app on Kubuntu? I need automake 1.6 (http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/682592), apt only shows 1.4, 1.7, 1.8 and 1.9
<truthseek> 1) sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper
<truthseek> 2) chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.22.5-i386.run (a 29 mb file)
<truthseek> but after selected the ubuntu distro I use (5.10 breezy) I get an error (vkpsc or something similar)
<truthseek> what's wrong with my configuration?
<truthseek> I've launched the ati installer with a sudo
<truthseek> please help me :-) I've already googled a bit
<truthseek> btw I'm on ubuntu with gnome and kde (I've installed later kde)
<HymnToLife> truthseek> try to install your drivers the Ubuntu way
<HymnToLife> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<truthseek> I'm using this now: wget https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9448/1m/dlmdownloads.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.18.6-i386.run --no-check-certificate --referer www.ati.com
<leagris> hi all
<HymnToLife> I guess it's better to follow the Wiki on it
<truthseek> on the wiki the file were of 60megs.. and the file I've received is only 29
<leagris> I experience bad behaviours with kmix when unplugging an usb audio device. Kmix takes 100% cpu.
<leagris> any idea if there is a workaround other than quitting kmix before unplugging the USB audio headset ?
<truthseek> the file I'm downloading now is 60 megs, I'll try it
<BearKnuckle> I can't have transparency on my desktop. Things that used to be transparent only look kinda blur?
<nico8481> hi
<twosouls82> I just installed the updates that were available for Dapper, but now my size 9 font appears king size on my screen
<twosouls82> see: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/7831/dapperafterupdatesize9fonthuge.png
<twosouls82> how do I fix this, what caused it?
<twosouls82> join #linux
<Hattori> is there a way to resize monitor on kde?
<Hattori> can't see some portion on the lower side of the monitor
<Hattori> how to move/resize monitor screen?
<krenx> Mornin
<R3D3V1L> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<R3D3V1L> I'm looking for the ubuntu support channel
<R3D3V1L> I hope to be in the right place
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu in #ubuntu, kubuntu here
<R3D3V1L> no...kubuntu is perfect then!
<R3D3V1L> Is there anyone that can help me with my AC97 soundcard?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kool :). right spot
<R3D3V1L> I've tryed everything but this "$%$%& card is not working
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. cafergo isnt here atm. afaik hes the sound god. but i dont know bugger all about it
<R3D3V1L> (...what a crappy card...on windows it plays mono....)
<R3D3V1L> sorry, I haven't understood your last sentence...(sorry for my english but I'm italian)
<kosh> a card so bad that under windows it only plays mono?
<R3D3V1L> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> R3D3V1L, is it ISA?
<Snake[Sleep] > upgradee!!
<R3D3V1L> no no...is integrated
<kosh> R3D3V1L: have you considered spending about $30 on an sblive? that should work well under every os and solve all kinds of problems
<R3D3V1L> I've got an old Asus CUV4X-M
<Snake[Sleep] > upgradee!!
<Snake[Sleep] > :P
<R3D3V1L> and there is a VIAxxx chipset on it
<R3D3V1L> ehrr....I think that I will upgrade
<R3D3V1L> ok...let's see ebay :P
<R3D3V1L> anyway...it's not a mono card
<R3D3V1L> but in windows you can hear only one speaker
<R3D3V1L> the other one produces only buzzy sounds
<kosh> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102003
<R3D3V1L> I've tryed lots of different speakers but....it's the soundcard
<R3D3V1L> Anyway...I've got an old P3 1000...I don't want an Audigy :)
<R3D3V1L> 29$?
<R3D3V1L> wow
<R3D3V1L> thanks kosh!
<R3D3V1L> Ah...there is a problem I guess...
<R3D3V1L> I'm in italy :)
<kosh> actually get the retail one
<kosh> it is only $4 more :)
<kosh> R3D3V1L: there has to be some computer store around you that will have something like that
<kosh> R3D3V1L: my point is that stuff like the audigy and sblive cards are very cheap now
<R3D3V1L> oh yeah :)
<kosh> R3D3V1L: you will waste more then $35 in time trying to get what you have working
<R3D3V1L> <kosh> R3D3V1L: you will waste more then $35 in time trying to get what you have working <-- that's right! I've got an exam this week!!
<R3D3V1L> eheh...ok
<R3D3V1L> so I will list to your advice :)
<R3D3V1L> next question
<R3D3V1L> I'd like to try XGL on kubuntu....
<R3D3V1L> I have tryed to download xgl package from the unstable repository
<kosh> umm you might want to work on your exam instead :)
<R3D3V1L> but after the installation x did not want to start, so I had to reinstall everything
<_mod> hallo, why cant my kaffein play mpeg's
<R3D3V1L> ahah.... but it's a boring exam :)
<_mod> i have installed nearly any mpg package... but still no change
<_mod> if so would help me it would be nice
<kosh> nah my point is that getting xgl to work well is probably too much trouble right now
<kosh> _mod: no idea why it can't play them, I have not seen that problem and I just played some here
<R3D3V1L> eheh...I think that you're right again kosh
<R3D3V1L> and so I've downloaded Kororaa Live CD :)
<R3D3V1L> now I'm gonna try it :)
<_mod> and i only can play mp3 with xmms ... but i have to switch fromm oss to alsa... dont have any idea what i can change
<s-toned> An usbstick plugged in is aoutomounted at /media/usbstick, and /media/sda1. How can I change this? (rgrep -i usbstick /etc didn't find anything)
<R3D3V1L> thanks for your help, now I've got to leave
<R3D3V1L> bye!
<Seantater> jarle: go to ~/.kde
<Seantater> jarle: in konqueror
<Seantater> jarle: still there?
<jarle> Seantater: and do what?
<Seantater> jarle: no go to Autostart
<Seantater> jarle: s/no/now
<Seantater> jarle: OK, press alt-f2, and type in kcontrol
<Seantater> jarle: In kcontrol, open "KDE Components"
<Seantater> jarle: In "KDE Components", open "File Manager"
<Seantater> jarle: Still there?
<jarle> Seantater: so far so good :)
<Seantater> jarle: Sorry, I'm not entirely awake .. :P Instead of "file Manager", in "KDE Components", open "File Associations"
<Seantater> jarle: In that, go to Application
<jarle> Seantater: not quite sure what you are trying to show me? How to use Konsole for /var/log/messages or something else?
<Seantater> jarle: In the big picture, I'm adding a schellscript handler, BASH, and placing a BASH script into ~/.kde/Autostart, so that it will start every time KDE starts
<Seantater> jarle: Is that what you wanted, or am I way off? 
<jarle> Seantater: that is part of what I wanted, but also I'm trying to figure out if I should use Konsole or some other program to display the log. I would like a semi-transparent, no-border window with a small scrollbar, the Scrollbar in Konsole is a bit too big for my taste..
<Seantater> I'm afraid that's not easy to fit into a sh script
<Seantater> Hum...
<waylandbill> jarle: you should look at KDE's wiki that shows the different command line switches to affect how a window is displayed. That should help you with no borders and such...
<momo3> instruction Google Adsense--> http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Google.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/FireFox7.htm
<Seantater> Sry -- I've got to go...
<jarle> waylandbill: I'm okay with all the no-border, semi-transp stuff, it's only the scrollbar that I'm not happy with...
<Seantater> jarle: I think that's the most difficult pert to implement
<waylandbill> jarle: you want to remove the scrollbar?
<jarle> waylandbill: I just want to change it so that it is not so dominant in exactly this log-window... maybe I should just go for Eterm anyway...
<jarle> waylandbill: I still want a scrollbar, but the one Konsole has is to big and I can only hide it or put it on left/right side of the window, no way to change the look on just this window?
<visik7> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Seantater> jarle: Im not guessing you can change that.. sorry...
<jarle> How do I get Konqueror to show a preview of my .mpg files in IconView?
<Seantater> jarle: Try installing kipi-plugins
<jarle> Seantater: what is kipi-plugins?
<Seantater> jarle: it's a image manipulation library for KDE, but it does movies too..
<jarle> How big is a typical /lib dir in Ubuntu ?
<jarle> I only have a 170MB / which is already filled to the rim, so I guess I have to move /lib to a different partition...
<skjdf> 147mb for me
<Dr3as> anyone that can recommend a program to view tv on, with my tvcard pvr-500 or something
<jarle> Any reason not to have /lib and /usr/lib in one dir?
<waylandbill> jarle, / and /usr could be on different partitions on some systems.
<_sonic> Hi there I'm trying to do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and I keep getting the following message:
<_sonic>  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<_sonic> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<kkathman> use sudo
<_sonic> I did
<kkathman> sudo apt-get update  ....
<jarle> waylandbill: I have / and /usr on different partitions, used to be running Mandrake, /usr is apx 6GB while / is only 170MB so /lib is quite full when running Ubuntu... guess Ubuntu uses /lib more than Mandrake used to..
<_sonic> kkathman: The update works fine, I think it's the upgrade thats having the problem
<slow-motion> hallo
<waylandbill> jarle, I came from Mandrake too. :-)
<kkathman> you have to sudo both
<kkathman> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get ....
<waylandbill> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sonic> AAAHhhhhh, I thought the one sudo would do
<sonic> Thanks!
<jarle> waylandbill: I was getting tired of the growing commercialism in Mandrake, changed to Ubuntu yesterday so I still have some tweeking to do, but its looking good so far!
<waylandbill> that's because the && doesn't make it one command. it's two commands with the && a short circuit in case the first fails.
<waylandbill> jarle, yes. I left Mandrake since they've went the way of Linspire.
<slow-motion> what is the way of linspire?
<kkathman> yeah I think thats what I said :)
<kkathman> lol
<waylandbill> "way of linspire" = give you a running desktop system with nothing and charge you to add anything else.
<kkathman> mandrake's mantra is to be "the" desktop linux solution so it fits their strategy
<kkathman> but they dont have the economic base to do so I dont think
<waylandbill> the problem of someone's strategy though, is it doesn't fit the freedom ideal
<kkathman> eh thats all rhetoric anyway
<waylandbill> HA! who knew installing Lynx would put a menu item for it.. lol
<jarle> oups! How do I fix this: I copied /lib to a different partition, then deleted /lib and was going to make a symbolic link to the new partition, but as I have deleted /lib no commands work!
<jarle> "bash: /bin/ln: No such file or directory"
<kkathman> letcopy it back?
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo Hobbsee Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<kkathman> hehe
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jarle> cp don't work...
<kkathman> ohh hehe yeah you have no commands
<waylandbill> jarle, yipes... worst comes to worst you can use a live cd or install cd to get an emergency shell to make the link from
<kkathman> ouch
<kkathman> hopefully you have another computer networked, or can burn a live CD
<waylandbill> all you need is a shell that's enough to mount the partition and make the link. Could be almost any distro CD that you can bring up a console.
<kkathman> rule #1 in linux - always have a live CD :) hehe
<v3ctor> lcconfig -n /new/lib/location
<v3ctor> ldconfig*
<v3ctor> or sudo ldconfig -n /new/lib/location
<jarle> v3ctor: Doesn't work as I have no working commands....
<jarle> Guess I have to fire up my ubuntu Live CD...
<v3ctor> yup
<kkathman> that would be thing to do yes
<jarle> I'm off then, see you soon :)
<waylandbill> good luck. :-D
<_master> hi
<jarle> Now Im back from within Ubuntu Live CD... How do I go about making the symbolic link, should it point to /usr/store/lib *as it will be called on the system, or should it point to /mnt/hdc1/store/lib as it is called while running from this LIVE CD
<jarle> Is a symbolic link stored as a directory link, or is it a link directly to a file on a specific device
<synie> hello
<synie> i'm using a Logitech MouseMan. The sidebutton works, but Quake3 interprets it as "Button3". But the Mousewheel is Button3. How can i fix this ?
<Toran> I'm having problems building the latest version of Amarok, could someone please have a look? http://pastebin.ca/raw/51492
<yuma> hi
<markrian> I'm having some trouble with KMail - I can't seem to send any messages with it.
<markrian> I get the error "Unrecognised transport protocol"
<yuma> does anyone have this problem: when i close and open the lid of the laptop it corrupts my screen
<yuma> i'm using i810 module of X
<yuma> and the latest dapper X package
<Seantater> Why do the names in Konversation have colors?
<Seantater> They seem random..
<trappist> if it's anything like xchat, it's not quite random, but it's there to make it easier to see who's saying what
<vge> hmm, can somebody say a easy way to count words in text document?
<vge> can kate do it?
<klet> Anyone here know if it is possible to have your trashcan on the desktop instead of the systray in kubuntu dapper?
<Oli> HIya, just apt-get'ed mysql server, trying to start it up, without look evenwith the start script or just mysqld_safe it starts and instantly shutsdown...no interessting loogs, next step to try? Some other friend has exact the same issue - any hints?
<Kleggas> Anyone here know if it is possible to have your trashcan on the desktop instead of the systray in kde 3.5.2? or has that feature been disabled and systray is the only option?
<ep> What's the proper way to "unplug" my usb flash drive?
<Kleggas> ep: unmount it then remove
<ep> as a normal user "unmount /media/usbx", Is this right?  How do i know what whether it's usb0 or usb1?  It mounted automatically when i plugged it in.
<Seantater> ep: do dir /media/usb
<Seantater> ep: it will tell you what options you have
<Kleggas> mine allways mounts as 7dev/sda1 :p but don't you have a desktop icon for the drive? the icon has a menu option for it, or it should have
<teqel> does sobebody speak polish?
<Seantater> teqel: Probablt not here, but ubuntu might help you find a challel of people who can
<Seantater> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Seantater> was that right?
<teqel> thanks for help
<BearKnuckle> Anyone else having problems with the latest xorg-update?
<Pupeno> How do I prevent kscd from running when I insert a CD ?
<Pupeno> nobody knows ?
<ninHer> hi all
<mhterres> hi
<Pupeno> ok, rm /usr/bin/kscd will do it.
<thoreauputic> Pupeno: that's a sledgehammer solution
<Pupeno> I know, but I need a solution fast.
<thoreauputic> Pupeno: you could do sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/kscd
<thoreauputic> at least that's easy to reverse
<v3ctor> or you could edit the setting on kscd
<Pupeno> thoreauputic: nice idea, but too late.
<Pupeno> v3ctor: what settings 'on kscd' ?
<v3ctor> uncheck the autoplay box
<thoreauputic> but I expect there's a setting in kcontrol anyway
<v3ctor> extras > configure kscd
<thoreauputic> Pupeno: you just blew the executable away - rather extreme :)
<Pupeno> thoreauputic: I would too, but I can't find it.
<Pupeno> thoreauputic: I know what I did.
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<Pupeno> damn... audiocd still doesn't work.
<bo_tux> ssalut tout le monde, j'ai un probleme sur kubuntu que je viens tout juste d'installer, il ne dtecte pas ma cle usb
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DeadS0ul> salut!
<thoreauputic> :)
<bo_tux> salut !
<DeadS0ul> I dobut I can make a setence in french now, it's been 9 years
<bo_tux> ok
<bo_tux> peux-tu m'aider ?
<DeadS0ul> je disolee, je ne said pas
<bo_tux> tanpis...
<DeadS0ul> s/said/sais
<bo_tux> I understood you !
<DeadS0ul> parlez vous anglais?
<bo_tux> I speak english but my vocabulary is limited
<DeadS0ul> better than my friench
<DeadS0ul> did you say that you just installed kubuntu but  you're having trouble with usb?
<DeadS0ul> it's not detecting your what...?
<thoreauputic> bo_tux: y a pas beaucoup do gens ici qui peuvent t'aider en franais
<thoreauputic> *de
<evil-doer> bibliotheque
<v3ctor> lol
<DeadS0ul> that's library isnt' ti!
<bo_tux> yes that's why I write english now...
<DeadS0ul> I remember merde!
<bo_tux> yessss !!
<bo_tux> you understood me very well !
<DeadS0ul> yeah, good memory, lousy grammar
<bo_tux> so my usb key is not detected by kubuntu...
<DeadS0ul> type dmesg | tail
<DeadS0ul> ..wait taht only works iwth udev
<DeadS0ul> do you have hal installed?
<bo_tux> hal demon ?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<bo_tux> I saw it yeah
<bo_tux> it's installed
<DeadS0ul> and you tried typing media:/ in konq?
<bo_tux> in media/ there is not my usb key I just have looked
<bo_tux> I work essentially in the console
<ep> what's the utilities (gui and cli) which show the files using up disk space?
<DeadS0ul> kwikdisk and df
<DeadS0ul> what do you see when you to dmesg | tail -n 20
<bo_tux> only my partitions on the hard disk
<bo_tux> I reboot and I am in Windows XP now...
<DeadS0ul> alright
<DeadS0ul> when you plug in your usb key
<bo_tux> but I can reboot again
<DeadS0ul> check what dmesg | tail -n 20 says, it should say that a disk has be detected and should name it sda or sdb etc etc
<DeadS0ul> make sure you have hal and kde 3.5.2 and i think you need at least kernel version 2.6.12
<bo_tux> for kde I've  updated it just after the installation and my kernel is 2.6.14.3 it seems
<bo_tux> I reboot my system to be on kubuntu, do you wait during my rebooting ?
<DeadS0ul> oui!
<DeadS0ul> or is that, bien sur!...
<DeadS0ul> or..
<thoreauputic> bo_tux: erm, that doesn't look like an ubuntu kernel - maybe udev support is not compiled with that ?
<DeadS0ul> hmm I forget
<bo_tux> I will give you all details in 5 minutes...
<thoreauputic> d'accord :)
<DeadS0ul> ah that
<gonzalo> Wolas
<DeadS0ul> meh I'll get him to do apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-686-20
<visik7> anyone got kwin crask on kde3.5.2 breezy ?
<DeadS0ul> naw but I could try
<bo_tux> It's re-me !
<DeadS0ul> wb
<DeadS0ul> plug in the usb key
<DeadS0ul> and type in dmesg | tail -n 20
<bo_tux> yes
<DeadS0ul> any mention of sda ?
<bo_tux> my usb key doesn't here...
<bo_tux> no sda
<DeadS0ul> nothing =|
<DeadS0ul> lsmod | grep usb_storage
<bo_tux> no
<DeadS0ul> usb_storage            79488  1
<DeadS0ul> scsi_mod              145448  4 microtek,sg,sd_mod,usb_storage
<DeadS0ul> you see anything liek that?
<bo_tux> neither
<DeadS0ul> modprobe usb_storage
<bo_tux> no
<DeadS0ul> type that in
<DeadS0ul> and then do dmesg | tail -n 20 again
<DeadS0ul> any mention of sda?
<bo_tux> wait please
<bo_tux> no mention of sda or usb
<ep> How do I unmount my usb flash drive so I can unplug it?
<DeadS0ul> umount /path/to/dir
<DeadS0ul> god dammit
<bo_tux> lol
<DeadS0ul> you ran modprobe usb_storage?
<bo_tux> yes just before dmesg
<DeadS0ul> lsmod | grep usb_storage
<DeadS0ul> did it load?
<bo_tux> what ?
<DeadS0ul> when you do lsmod | usb_storage, do you get any output?
<ep>  umount: /media/sda1 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<bo_tux> "usb_storage is not a command"
<thoreauputic> erm -  lsmod | grep usb_storage
<ep> I didn't have to be root to mount it (the usb drive mounted automatically when I plugged it in) why do I have to be root to unmount it?
<ep> thoreauputic: are you speaking to me?
<thoreauputic> ep:  pumount /dev/sda1
<DeadS0ul> oops
<bo_tux> erm = command not found
<ep> what is pumount?
<thoreauputic> bo_tux: hehe - no that's like *cough*
<bo_tux> what is hotplug ?
<thoreauputic> bo_tux: leave out the "erm"
<DeadS0ul> bo_tux you don't want hotplug, you want udev
<thoreauputic> ep: pumount/ pmount are user commands for mounting devices like usb sticks
<DeadS0ul> thoreauputic: really?
<thoreauputic> DeadS0ul: really
<DeadS0ul> i just use mount =D
<DeadS0ul> udev kinda fixed the permissions for me
<ep> pumount doesn't work either: /media/sda1$ pumount /dev/sda1 | umount: /media/sda1: device is busy | umount: /media/sda1: device is busy
<DeadS0ul> ep: fuser /media/sda1
<thoreauputic> ep: do you have the directory open?
<DeadS0ul> that should telll you who's using the device
<ep> yes :-)
<DeadS0ul> heh get outta the dir
<ep> in kong perhaps
<bo_tux> but I've installed udev yet !!
<thoreauputic> ep: well get out of it - you can't unmount a directory that's in use
<bo_tux> usbutils must be installed ?
<DeadS0ul> bo_tux naw
<DeadS0ul> bo_tux: where did you get your kernel? did you download it?
<DeadS0ul> um, compile it yourself?
<bo_tux> no , from a live cd
<DeadS0ul> ah
<ep> Ok I closed konq file browser, I also closed a kwikdisk window (its still in the task tray however). I'm still getting a "device is busy" message.
<DeadS0ul> try upgrading to the latest kernel
<thoreauputic> bo_tux: why would you use a non-ubuntu kernel?
<DeadS0ul> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-20-686
<bo_tux> what's the command to know what kernel I get ?
<thoreauputic> DeadS0ul: that only works if you havedapper sources
<thoreauputic> bo_tux:  uname -a
<v3ctor> uname -r
<thoreauputic> either
<DeadS0ul> i should go to bed, I'm too sleepy to help out
<bo_tux> I have the 2.6.12-9-936
<bo_tux> but it is a kubuntu kernel
<bo_tux> I have it in a magazine
<DeadS0ul> g'nite guys
<bo_tux> you tooo !
<DeadS0ul> bon nuit!
<bo_tux> lol !!!!
<ep> Anything else i can try? /media/sda1$ fuser /media/sda1 '\nl' /dev/.static/dev: Permission denied '\nl' /media/sda1:         10044c
<thoreauputic> ep: get *out* of /media/sda1 !
<thoreauputic> ep: you are still using the mount point directory
<thoreauputic> ep:  type cd
<DeadS0ul> ep: if you do pwd and it spits out /media/sda1, smack yourself one and type cd .. && umount /dev/sda1
<thoreauputic>   /media/sda1$   <<< he's still in there
<ep> ok :-)
<ep> Finally, no complaints on "pumount /media/sda1/"  However, I wish I would of use a verbose option.  How can I verify that its unmounted before I unplug?  I'm trying to learn here. Sorry to be a pest.
<_thumper_> Anyone here up for a couple of questions?
<thoreauputic> ep: tail -f /var/log/messages while inserting, then if you pumount you'll see it is unmounted > Also, if /media/sda1 is empty, it's unmounted (assuming the usb device contained data)
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<TehUni> ls
<TehUni> oops, heh
<slow-motion> bye
<Pyre>  Hasta luego, amigo.
<ep> ok thanks for the helpfull info
<_vincent> Could someone help me configuring my RT2400 wireless card ?
<KAOS_JNR> good afternoon everyone i was wondering if someone could help me???
<trip> just ask, if someone can help they will
<KAOS_JNR> i'm a complete linux noob and i d/led kubuntu and burnt to a disk but it wont boot any ideas???
<DeadS0ul> youdid burnas image right..you didn't just burn the iso onto the cd
<Blissex> KAOS_JNR: most probably you burned it as a file. You probably need to burn it as an image.
<Blissex> KAOS_JNR: to burn as an image: most burning programs have that as a special option.
<KAOS_JNR> i used the iso that i downloaded in nero as a image not sure if it has a boot.bin???
<_marco> ldap users?
<Blissex> KAOS_JNR: the image will have boot code. Can you see inside the image? It should have a couple dozen files and directories...
<Blissex> KAOS_JNR: more precisely: does the CD has a couple dozen files and directories?
* Lurkan is away: on
<KAOS_JNR> blis it has 10 folders 3 files
<_marco> ldap users?
<GMullen> is there a way to increase screen resolution?
<noch> tell noch about editing xerver
<noch> tell noch about editing xserver
<noch> =/
<noch> rabble rabble rabble
<WhyM> GMullen : You have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noch> hey, real quick, whats the command to edit the xserver?
<noch> liek sudo kgpd xcong-xserver
<HymnToLife> noch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noch> ahh thx
<GMullen> do i want to use the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<rus> hi all
<rus> im trying to install a package without dependancy
<rus> dpkg --ignore-depends=cedega -i cedega_5.1_i386.deb
<rus> it keeps telling me that dependancies are unsatisfied
<rus> where am i wrong
<rus> ?
<uniq> rus: installing a package without depends? Why would you want to do that? The program will probably not work.
<_wombat> hi, is there an easy way to open kate with sudo.. it generally crashes when i try it from terminal
<rus> because xlibs is not in my distro
<rus> dapper that is
<_wombat> hi
<WhyM> _wombat> kdesu kate
<Patrick_> HEY; HERE'S A TIP:
<Patrick_> SHUT UP.
<_wombat> archeers WhyM
<_wombat> a la thx
<Patrick_> YOU'RE WELCOME.
<Patrick_> ANYTIME.
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Patrick_> GLAD I WAS OF ASSITANCE.
<HymnToLife> ooops, I meant
<HymnToLife> Patrick_> drop the caps please
<Patrick_> OH, RIGHT.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@villamar.oswego.edu]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> Patrick_: weren't you warned about that in #ubuntu ?
<_wombat> kdesu kate just make it crash
<_wombat> maybe it needs a root user and not just the kubuntu admin account
<WhyM> What does it say ?
<_wombat> zip, just drops out
<HymnToLife> weird...
<HymnToLife> kdesu works fine here
<WhyM> for me to, even with a normal user
<_wombat> from terminal? i tried it in the run dialogue
<WhyM> yep
<_wombat> ah sweet, thankyou very much.. works fine in terminal.. run dialogue it pops a valve
<_wombat> :) betta than vim for a newby
<WhyM> Good, but I've just tried with the run applet and it works just fine for me... There must be something to do with your dialogue...
<_wombat> yeah, have'nt mod it er anything
<WhyM> Anyway, as a complete noob, I'm glad I could give my first relevant advice :-)
<_wombat> lol, really i spent hours cause im not familiar with its workings
<visik7> am I the onlyone who got kwin crash on kde 3.5.2 ?
<_wombat> I had Damn Small Linux before this, it was ok... super fast in RAM
<_wombat> ok, thankyou lots and cya
<ph8> hi guys, does anyone know whether i can upgrade kubuntu to dapper?
<tsdgeos> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ph8> i'm there
<ph8> they sent me here
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> iirc basically you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.dontRemebem and change all breezy to dapper
<tsdgeos> nothin anything kubuntu specific
<ph8> will do cheers
<GMullen> can someone help me unf*** up my system one of my "firends" had me switch to Gnome and now I can't seem to boot past the GDM login/password
<GMullen> it also locksup when i try and change to failsafe
<ph8> can you ctrl+alt+F1 to another desktop from the login screen that you can't get past?
<GMullen> 1 sec
<ph8> s/desktop/terminal
<GMullen> no
<vge> i guess this is a stupid question, but how does apt-get actually work? i can get updates to running items, how are they applyed?
<v3ctor> try all of the f keys
<GMullen> nothing
<MEtaLpREs> is there any word of a possible final release date of dapper? or an estimate? like a week or 2 weeks or a month or more?
<vge> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<v3ctor> lesson #1 - never fall for the `try gnome, it's great` trick
<MEtaLpREs> ok thanks
<GMullen> heh
<GMullen> i'll try to remember that
<GMullen> it my system hosed(i.e.would it be faster to just reinstall)
<GMullen> is*
<uros> hi all - does anybody know if i could use kmail and epiphany simultaneously - as in when in gnome ep. and when in KDE kmail - but to have both save to same files (so both would be synchronised)
<uros> not epiphany, evolution of course
<gix> hi
<gix> i've problem
<mhterres> hi
<gix> can i past here?
<mhterres> what's the problem ?
<gix> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<gix> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<gix>         LANGUAGE = "it_IT:it:en_GB:en",
<gix>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<gix>         LANG = "it_IT.UTF-8"
<gix>     are supported and installed on your system.
<gix> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<gix> this
<mhterres> hmmm
<vge> how can i create a userwide shortcut to a program that i can run from every folder i wish like i can ls or cd commands?
<uniq> gix: apt-get install locales, if it's installed 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales'
<Snake[Sleep] > !seen kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman <n=kkathman@pool-72-64-82-112.dllstx.fios.verizon.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 4h 45m 41s ago, saying: 'wow Packard Bell is still making stuff?? hehe'.
<uniq> vge: add the path to the directory where the binary is, to $PATH.
<vge> in .bash?
<BearKnuckle> Can anyone explain why "glxgears" does not have a fps-output in dapper?
<uniq> vge: in .bash_profile for example.
<vge> uniq: i tought there would be easier way, ok ty
<gix> locale is installed
<mzinz> I used to use Gnome exclusively, then I installed and tried KDE and I love it.  Do I still need Gnome? Or is there a way to get rid of it, along with the programs that are for Gnome that I no longer need?
<gix> but the problem
<mzinz> Or would that be 'not-so-smart'
<uniq> vge: you can just make a directory called 'bin' in your homedir ~/bin/ and put the executable in there.
<uniq> then bash should pick it up automatically.
<vge> naah, i guess thats not so "neet"
<vge> hmm, how do i actually add a new variable to $PATH in .bash_profile? I used to do it someway, have forgotten :)
<v3ctor>  export PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<v3ctor> appends the new path to the end of old path
<vge> that for every new variable i want to add?
<v3ctor> that will work for any variable
<profke> hi everybody... :-)
<v3ctor> export DOG=cat
<profke> could someone please help me upgrading to kde 3.52? I've posted on the forum to, but I get nowhere...
<Tm_T> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> hmm... kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<vge> well, messing with path has cribbled my system once, i was forced to use VI to fix it ^^
<profke> obuty: yeah, I tried... but it keeps telling me that I have packages held back...
<profke> sorry, i meant obutu, of course :-)
<profke> obutu: it seems all of kde 3.52 is 'kept back', but I cannot understand why.....
<vge> can i "restart" my bash other than restarting computer?
<v3ctor> log out and log back in
<v3ctor> or source the profile
<vge> killing x is enough?
<GMullen> what xorg server modules should i have loaded by default?
<v3ctor>  . ~/.bash_profile
<v3ctor> vge: you can just log out...no need to kill x
<docta_v> heh restart your computer to pick up bash_profile changes...that's silly
<[IRCbot>  Hello! Je suis IRCbot!
<vge> docta_v: world is full of silly things, thanx
<docta_v> vge: the only time you ever restart is for a kernel upgrade
<profke> please, does anyone know what I can do about 'packages kept back"?
<uniq> it's not silly, just unneccessary.
<profke> (i m not new to linux, just to debian :-) )
<uros> q: how do i create a symlink from one dir to other?
<Snake__> [IRCbot: are you a bot?
<v3ctor> profke: try using adept?
<uniq> uros: ln -s source dest
<v3ctor>  ln -s /source /destination
<uros> uniq: tnx
* v3ctor is too slow
<profke> v3ctor: yeah, I tried that... but it says the packages are 'upgradable', but when I try, it says they will break the system...
<picca> does the kubuntu dapper beta support WPA in its network manager gui thing?
<profke> v3ctor: at least, it says 'break', and won;t upgrade...
<v3ctor> profke: no clue..i followed the instruction posted ealier and it worked
<v3ctor> you on dapper or breezy?
<profke> v3ctor: lucky you :-)
<profke> v3ctor: huh;... I downloaded 5.10 - is that enogh information?
<v3ctor> yes
<profke> v3ctor: should that still work?
<v3ctor> yes
<profke> v3ctor: damn :-)
<profke> v3ctor: I don't get it - i installed no strange things, nothing, only apache 2 and mysql... that should be no problem, I hope :-(
<v3ctor> those should not have any impact on kde
<[IRCbot>  Hello! Je suis IRCbot!
<profke> v3ctor: that's what i thought :-)
<profke> anybody else have any idea?
<mornfall> profke: pastebin of apt-get output?
<profke> mornfall: pastebin does not mean anything to me, but I can quote what apt-get says?
<GMullen> how do i set GDM ad the default or do i need to ask that in #unbuntu
<mornfall> profke: rafb.net/paste
<profke> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mornfall> profke: give us the resulting url
<mornfall> just don't paste the whole output into the channel pretty please
<profke> mornfall: i type this in konqueror?
<mornfall> it's an url yes
<MEtaLpREs> so i put in the dapper dekstop cd, booted up, everything seemed good, then around the time when it should go to the login screen my monitor goes black and powers down like theres no signal from the vid card and doesnt go any further,  i tried switch it to my onboard video and still nothing, any idea on why i cant get a display?
<profke> mornfall: http://rafb.net/paste/results/l0sfxV80.html
<profke> mornfall: this is a new trick for me :-)
<v3ctor> good trick to learn ;)
<profke> yeah :p-))
<nico8481> re
<mornfall> profke: can you also paste your sources.list? and apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2 and maybe output of apt-get install kdelibs4c2
<MEtaLpREs> no one has any thoughts on a solution?
<profke> sources.list: http://rafb.net/paste/results/89qofh99.html
<profke> (i did the exact instructions on the site, but... no luck!)
<Lolapela> is some one here?
<profke> mornfall: apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2: http://rafb.net/paste/results/mGaEBn88.html
<profke> lolapela: yeah, sure :-)
<mornfall> interesting
<profke> mornfall.... well... that's one way of putting it :-)
<mornfall> profke: and apt-get install kdelibs4c2 says?
<Lolapela> its kubuntu good for laptops?
<mornfall> Lolapela: define being good for laptops
<profke> mornfall: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FovJPn52.html
<profke> lolapela: well, it works on mine :-)
<Xemanth^^> Lolapela: depends about laptop
<mornfall> profke: use sudo, obviously ;)
<Xemanth^^> Lolapela: works fine for my Acer 5024wlmi
<profke> mornfall: sorry :-)
<profke> mornfall: http://rafb.net/paste/results/zc0BPL72.html
<mornfall> profke: that's it
<profke> mornfall: still geting used to sudo :-)
<profke> mornfall: i used to be on MDK, with a root-user....
<Lolapela> i mean.. i wanna get a good performance... and i dont know what dist use...
<mornfall> profke: apt-cache policy libavahi-client1
<profke> mornfall: none installed....
<mornfall> profke: forget it
<mornfall> profke: just add universe to repos and it shall work
<mornfall> (don't forget to sudo apt-get update after adding the repo)
<Xemanth^^> Lolapela: depends what laptop do you have, if you have nvidia graphics and new laptop you will get
<profke> mornfall: huh.... ok... can you be a bit more specific?
<Xemanth^^> Lolapela: with ati these days 3d graphics are o.k.
<profke> mornfall: standard there seem to be 2 universe reposiories, but they are commented out... do you mean those?
<mornfall> profke: sure
<profke> mornfall: ok, giving it a try right now...
<GMullen> how do i kill all xserver(s)
<mornfall> profke: if the instructions you followed are in a wiki, maybe fix them so other people after you don't run into same problem :)
<h3sp4wn> GMullen: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop (presuming you are using kdm)
<profke> mornfall: after sudo apt-get update i can do apt-get dist-upgrade? do I need to drop out of X
<profke> ?
<mornfall> just run dist-upgrade
<mornfall> you will eventually have to log out and log back in to get new kde
<profke> ok.. there I go :-)
<Lolapela> ty guys
<profke> mornfall: everyting seems to go ok!
<profke> it is installing!
<profke> mornfall thanks a million!
<GMullen> ok
<profke> sorry, wrong x :-)
<_thumper_> After a brief try of Dapper on a different partition (same home mount though) coming back to Breezy and my Kicker is a bit stuffed
<_thumper_> I can't move things around anymore
* _thumper_ gets the feeling he is talking to himself
<GMullen> i'm trying to reinstall kubuntu (on a partion next to xp) and it's asking if i want to setup swap space
<GMullen> do I need to set swap space/how do I
<profke> mornfull: well, back, and on 3.52! TNX!
<profke> u=a
<IronMan> whoa, what's better with the dvd? :P
<IronMan> oh, never min
<IronMan> d
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> anybody know what SKIM is?
<uniq>  skim is KDE frontend for the SCIM input method platform.
<jeff_> lol oh thanks
<jeff_> what does it do?
<uniq> it's for writing chinese.
<jeff_> seriously
<uniq> and similar.
<WhyM> Chinese?... Wonder why it's on my system...
<jeff_> yeah i knwo
<jeff_> strange
<jeff_> does anybody know where the default giFT installation is?
<jeff_> !gift
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jeff_
<jeff_> damn
<jeff_> nobody? nobody knows where the default giFT installation is?
<dereks> jeff_: what do you mean?
<dereks> jeff_: the daemon is at giftd
<colea> hi
<colea> im using kubuntu 5.10, i was checking out the gpl screensavers, that made my system crash...
<colea> could it be a driver problem?
<colea> openGL screensavers i meant
<WhyM> What graphic card do you have ?
<_uros> have difficulty installing opera, after install and when run from console i get ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored. Segmentation fault. WIKI says i should correct the Java path under Tools -> Preferences -> Advanced Tab -> Content -> Java options, but i can not do this as opera does not even start
<jeff_> dereks: im trying to set up apollon, its asking where it can find my gift installation
<dereks> jeff_: which giftd
<dereks> that will tell you
<jeff_> dereks: ?
<dereks> utype that at the console
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> ok cool
<jeff_> ill try that
<jeff_> thanks dereks
<dereks> np
<gabriel> hola mara
<gabriel> que honda
<ubijtsa> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gabriel> les cuento que soy usurio nuevo en esto del linus
<gabriel> y tengo mis dudas
<gabriel> alguien me puede ayudar
<kow> anyone here get kopete crashing when you try to configure it? breezy..kde 3.5.2
<colea> WhyM , my card   is an Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device
<colea> gabriel, entra al canal #kubuntu-es
<colea> este canal es para angloparlantes mayormente
<dibz> can I ask nood questions in here or is there a help channel for kubuntu?
<dibz> lol noob
<ljl> there is one, and it's this one
<ljl> you can ask in #ubuntu too
<dibz> sweet.
<dibz> If I connect to my kubntu box via my lan and start something running ie torrent, do i need to keep putty window open?
<dibz> via ssh
<ljl> yes, unless you run "screen" first
<dibz> just 2screen at prompt?
<ljl> "screen" is a program that will create a "persistent" session, so that programs started from it will keep running even after you disconnect
<yanis> hi ppl
<ljl> yes
<yanis> screen rocks :)
<ljl> later, when you reconnect, "screen -r" will bring your session back to the terminal
<yanis> who Riddell
<dibz> cool, thanks
<ljl> not sure "screen" is installed by default in ubuntu, but if it isn't, "sudo aptitude install screen" will get it to you
<Riddell> yanis: hmm?
<dibz> 1 more quickie....i use kde - where is the config file where i can manually set resolution and bit depth?
<ljl> it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but you should probably try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dibz> thanks so much.  I'm very grateful
<ryanakca> are 9+ caracter user passwords supported in kubuntu?
<yanis> Riddell: can we speak private?
<ljl> ryanakca: they certainly work, but it's possible that only the first 9 characters are matched
<ryanakca> ljl: hmm... might as well stick with my 9 character passwords
<ljl> ryanakca: my password is 10 characters, and both sudo and kdesu refuse it when only the first 9 are typed - just tried
<ryanakca> ljl: kk
<ryanakca> ljl: goodies
<dibz> there is options in my xorg.conf about the resolution (ie 1024x768) that are not available from within kde.   anyone know why?
<ljl> dibz: it's normal in my experience
<Daskreec1> can I freeze a package in adept?
<dibz> i'm trying to get 1024x768 8 bit
<ljl> dibz: try using "ctrl alt +" and/or "ctrl alt -", that should cycle between the resolutions you have available
<ljl> dibz: well, the quick way is to leave that as the *only* available resolution in xorg.conf
<ljl> (1024x768 8bit? argh! :o)
<dibz> very old graphics card and in kde @800x600 its impossible to use some of the control panel
<dibz> 2mb on nboard!!
<Riddell> yanis: if it's quick
<dibz> apply/ok/cancel buttons are off bottom of screen
<ljl> hm yes, 1024x768 is the very minimum to be usable
<ljl> my advice is to get a new card, they cost very little, like 30 or so
<dibz> ctrlalt+ not doing much
<ljl> but anyway, if you remove everything except 1024x768 at 8 bits from your xorg.conf, it should be used
<ljl> remember to restart X though
<yanis> sure Riddell
<ljl> (and to backup your old xorg.conf, just in case ;)
<dibz> ok thanks.  will try that now.
<ljl> also, tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"? will do the same thing, but it's somewhat more user friendly... it'll ask a lot of questions, you can just press Enter to most of them (it'll use the current values), just change the part about resolutions
<ljl> leave only 1024x768 selected, and choose 8 bit as default
<lilminimey06> hi everyone, ive just installed doom 3 on my kubuntu box, but when i trie to lunch it, it says that i dont have opengl, how do i get it all?
<dibz> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<WhyM> lilminimey06> You probably need to install the proprietary driver for your graphic card...
<lilminimey06> WhyM: o
<ljl> lilminimey06: nvidia or ati? (or something else)
<Daskreec1> can I freeze a package in adept?
<lilminimey06> ljl: nVidia
<ljl> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ljl> following the tutorial worked very easily for me - though i *have* heard people having problems
<Riddell> yanis: I need to go now
<slicslak> anyone know if ffmpeg can be used to view files, a la mpeg?
<slicslak> sorry, mpeg=mplayer
<yanis> ok Riddell.I'll talk to you another time.
<Daskreec1> Riddell: Bye
<NoUse> anyone know how to keep krfb from using ~80% of my CPU while connected?
#kubuntu 2006-05-02
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> maybe switch to the normal menu?
<jeff_> i hate that too, its rediculous
<NoUse> jeff_ yeah I've started just sshing in, running x11vnc and using that
<jeff_> lol uhh
<jeff_> what?
<NoUse> x11vnc is an app that bridges VNC to your current X session
<jeff_> whats VNC?
<sheldonc> its like Remote Desktop
<NoUse> its what krfb uses
<jeff_> ok
<visik7> vnc sucks use freenx
<ironman> woow
<ironman> i think the kubuntu installation ruined my second hdd :O
<ironman> anyone active?
<WhyM> Got the same pb yesterday...
<WhyM> The graphic install on 6.06 beta live crashed and I could'nt access my hdd anymore  :-D
<WhyM>  :-@
<icer> damn
<bimberi> ironman, WhyM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta/PartitionTableCorruption (which is linked from http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/)
<WhyM> Thanks bimberi, it gave me a great oportunity to drop XP ;-)
<WhyM> So I just didn't fix the issue!
<icer> :D
<bimberi> WhyM: lol
<WhyM> That's crazy... I even like kubuntu when it crashes my hdd...
<icer> crazy man.. btw dapper is beta....
<tmdx120> hello room!
<tmdx120> howdy beef!
<icer> howdy chicken
<tmdx120> I have a question about scroll wheel mouses.
<icer> ok
<tmdx120> Hi Icer. I have a three button mouse with a scroll wheel. THe scroll wheel wont scroll. What can I do?
<tmdx120> actually it has 4 buttons (one on the thumb)
<WhyM> How does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like (under the section about your mouse) ?
<tmdx120> Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<tmdx120> Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<icer> Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<icer> ?
<tmdx120> nothing under that.
<icer> http://pastebin.com/684061
<icer> my conf
<ironman> hmm
<ironman> anyone?
<WhyM> Just your wheel that won't work ?
<ironman> Shouldn't kubuntu be able to read NTFS from the beginning?
<tmdx120> everything the same except  "Device" "/dev/psaux"  Option         "Buttons" "5" and  Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<tmdx120> why-- yes just the scroll wheel wont work.
<ironman> tmdx120, WhyM ? :(
<tmdx120> if you count the wheel and thumb it actually has 5 buttons.
<tmdx120> Lol?
<tmdx120> ?
<ironman> Bah
<tmdx120> so should I add ZaxisMapping 4 5?
<tmdx120> ??
<icer> it's up to you
<tmdx120> I will give it a shot. Thanks
<WhyM> I don't understand... you already have it in your xorg.conf no?
<WhyM> nop sorry
<WhyM> Yes you should try that
<WhyM> Talking about mice... why do I have 3 "InputDevice" sections about some Wacom stuff I don't have...
<ironman> When I installed kubunto.. I just choosed to edit the partition-table for hda... Why isn't there anything in hdb then!?
<__mikem> Hey, when I go to display options, I can't get screen resolutions higher than 1024x768 but I am capable of runing at 1280x1024 in gnome, is there a config file I could modify to fix this problem, if so, just tell me where it is
<WhyM> __mikem : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<__mikem> ok, one more thing, why is it that I can run at high resolutions in gnome and not in kde, knowing this will help when modifying the file
<WhyM> Do you have 1280x1024 in your "Screen" section?
<__mikem> hold on
<__mikem> nope
<__mikem> What depth does it run at by default
<__mikem> nvm
<__mikem> defaultdepth duh
<WhyM> Ok so just add it ("1280x1024") for each mode.
<WhyM> 24 I think
<__mikem> just add , "1280x1024" to the end the modes line
<__mikem> right?
<WhyM> yep, then restart x and set your screen resolution in kde
<WhyM> That should work
<__mikem> ok, by the way, right now I am in gnome, will that make a difference
<WhyM> It just tells xorg your screen is able to use 1280x1024
<__mikem> yes, sorry, I am still a bit new to linux
<WhyM> So am I ;-)
<__mikem> your ahead of me lol
<__mikem> brb
<JohnFlux> hmm
<Chris_Tucker> is there a command line way to list ALL debian packages that are installed?
<crimsun> dpkg -l
<Chris_Tucker> eek
<Chris_Tucker> ok is there an option for that that makes it just the package name?
<crimsun> dpkg -l |awk '{ print $2 }'
<Chris_Tucker> wait... crimsun ... ive seen that before... have you ever been to #linuxhelp on undernet?
<Chris_Tucker> the name is what ive seen
<crimsun> I tend to avoid undernet like the plague these days
<Chris_Tucker> have you ever been though?
<crimsun> about six years ago, yes
<Chris_Tucker> ok not the same crimsun then.. i was assisted by a crimsun there about a year ago
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, since you got that far, think theres a way to make it jumble all those lines into just package names seperated by spaces not lines? :P im not good at scripting yet
<Chris_Tucker> i think it'll probably use sed or something
<crimsun> perl or ruby would be faster
<dutch> hi crimsun  :)
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> I need /usr/include/GL/gl.h to compile a program
<JohnFlux> ubotu the bot says it's in libgl1-mesa-dev    but I have that installed
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, got an example? :P
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, JohnFlux
<crimsun> hi dutch
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: Google dose
<crimsun> does^
<crimsun> JohnFlux: no, libgl1-mesa-dev
<robotgeek> JohnFlux: install apt-file and search with it :)
<crimsun> are you _sure_ you have it?
<Chris_Tucker> what would i enter my search as ..? "how to convert new lines to spaces with perl"?
<JohnFlux> crimsun: libgl1-mesa-dev is already the newest version.
<crimsun> good, now install mesa-common-dev
<JohnFlux> crimsun: do I do this even if I have the nvidia drivers?
<JohnFlux> crimsun: don't they have their own gl or something confusing?
<crimsun> that's their business, and yes, they do
<JohnFlux> mesa-common-dev is already the newest version.
<crimsun> ls -l /usr/include/GL/gl.h
<JohnFlux> this is 64bit debian
<JohnFlux> uh
<JohnFlux> kubuntu sorry
<JohnFlux> ls: /usr/include/GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
<JohnFlux> I have the glu.h  etc tehre
<JohnFlux> there
<crimsun> sudo apt-get --reinstall install mesa-common-dev
<crimsun> did you install the Nvidia drivers from their Web site, or are you using Ubuntu's packaging?
<JohnFlux> that worked
* JohnFlux hugs crimsun
<JohnFlux> crimsun: they ubuntu ones in restricted
<JohnFlux> s/they/the/
<crimsun> hmph.
<WhyM> How can I make Gnome apps look 'goodunder kde?
<john_G> WhyM: settings>appearanxws&themes>gtk styles&fonts ... choose to use your kde themes and fonts
<john_G> *appearances
<WhyM> Thanks, but that's already the case... :-(
<DarkShock> anybody know how to make Konqueror in Kubuntu open tar.gz, tar.bz2, .zip using their kioslave and not Ark ?
<apokryphos> DarkShock: check the file associations
<DarkShock> apokryphos: I checked that
<DarkShock> apokryphos: I selected to use the embeded viewer, but it doesn't work, and removing Ark from the list doesn't work either
<DarkShock> I checked and both tar:/ and zip:/ ioslaves are present and functional
<DarkShock> only the file association doesn't work
<swedish> question: you know when you mouse-over a document in KDE, it shows the little preview of the document, is there a way to enlarge that?
<DarkShock> swedish: hmmm I don't think so
<swedish> but u do know what im talking about right
<DarkShock> the preview in the tooltip right ?
<swedish> i wonder what to google  "enlarge kda file preview"
<swedish> like when you just mouse over, like if its a txt file it shows a preview of whats in it
<swedish> and it also has like file size, last modified, and what not
<DarkShock> yup, that's the tooltip I'm refering to
<swedish> ok
<\etc\bin> hi there all
<prospero2005> who here knows what the default kubuntu theme is?
<prospero2005> Or, can anyone recommend a good theme
<CheeseBurgerMan> prospero2005: Which version of Kubuntu?
<prospero2005> 3.5
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: polyester is quite nice
<prospero2005> I tried to install lipstick but it said it couldn't find the paths for the X libraries I think
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: apt-cache search kwin list teh ones already packaged for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> !xlibs
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: ^
<prospero2005> I'm trying it now. How do you know that?
<prospero2005> that solved it.
<prospero2005> Now, qt headers and libraries not found
<prospero2005> qt3-dev-tolls?
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: kde-devel is the easiest package to install after that
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: grab kdelibs4-dev
<prospero2005> What do you do for a living there hobbes?
<prospero2005> NOw that I've got dapper up, I'm seriously considering taking a stab at XGL
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: who, me?
<prospero2005> Got dual monitors though on separate cards
<prospero2005> ya, you
<Hobbsee> oh. if you use tab completion, you dont generally get teh nick wrong
<Hobbsee> i'm at uni, and also work as a check out chick.
<prospero2005> uni?
<Hobbsee> university
<prospero2005> You sound like a system admin
<prospero2005> which university?
<Hobbsee> one in sydney
<Hobbsee> the particular package you wan t is libqt3-mt-dev
<prospero2005> Australia. I'll probably never make it down under. Probably nice though
<prospero2005> Do you know where I go to change themes in 3.5?
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: system settings, apperance
<Hobbsee> *appearance
<prospero2005> nvm got it. styles
<Hobbsee> you can use colours from one style, and the style from anotehr, you know.  kinda neat :D
<prospero2005> with the default kde theme the icons were nice and big
<prospero2005> SInce I've switched themes, they all got a lot smaller. I'd like to get the default back.... hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> prospero2005: IIRC it's Settings > Appearence > Desktop > Icons
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh well, I'm wrong. Try Settings > Appearence > Icons. ;)
<sig-11> breezy/dapper seem to be missing opengl man pages which were in warty/hoary. Things like glxinfo and glViewport. Anyone know why?
<gyrate> anyone know where flashplayer-mozilla went?
<crimsun> away.
<gyrate> so theres only the gpl version now?
<crimsun> I asked for its removal from the archive about two months ago, since it illegally distributes in binary form the plugin from our repo.
<crimsun> macromedia's eula specifically forbids that.
<crimsun> no, there's flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> which has been and is the preferred package for using macromedia's binary-only Flash plugin
<crimsun> make sure you update first if you're running Dapper
<gyrate> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<crimsun> yes
<gyrate> it doesnt seem to exist for me
<crimsun> do you have multiverse enabled?
<gyrate> yup
<gyrate> i think so
<crimsun> then you probably don't :)
<gyrate> .me checks
<crimsun> be sure you aren't mistaking breezy-backports/breezy-updates for breezy
<gyrate> i have universe
<crimsun> it's not in universe, it's in multiverse
<crimsun> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<gyrate> i dont see multiverse in the default sources list
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<crimsun> are you using breezy or dapper?
<gyrate> hmm. let me check
<crimsun> lsb_release -r
<gyrate> this is my first install
<gyrate> 5.10
<crimsun> breezy
<crimsun> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gyrate> ok, thanks
<gyrate> ok, i see
<gyrate> multiverse isnt listed in the default sources.list
<gyrate> and this is my first debain based distro, so i barely know what im doing ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> What other distros have you used?
<gyrate> gentoo, redhat, suse
<jobezone> you can also mess with the sources.list file graphically. In system->Administration there's an option I think (software sources?)
<gyrate> yeah, i have this adept tool
<gyrate> looks liek a kde app
<jobezone> nevermind, this is #kubuntu! :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, you can mess with it graphically in Kubuntu too. ;)
<Hobbsee> jobezone: you can open it in kate, and tehn just copy and paste as you like...that's fairly graphical...
<gyrate> im using vi
<jobezone> sure
<jobezone> but my pointer was specific to gnome.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep. :)
<jobezone> gyrate: not Emacs?
* jobezone tries to start a flame fest
* Hobbsee sets jobezone on fire
* CheeseBurgerMan grabs the fire extiguisher and whispers "vi"
* Hobbsee warms herself by the nice flames :P
<gyrate> ive been using linux for abotu 7 years now, and i have never even typed emacs on a command line ;)
<Hobbsee> gyrate: neither
<gyrate> having said that, i think vi sucks too
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
* CheeseBurgerMan uses vi. :)
<gyrate> but its everywhere, so i deal with it
<gyrate> i know just enough to get by
<CheeseBurgerMan> Me too. I can type, save, and quit once I get into it. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> What else to I need to know? :)
<jobezone> :))
<gyrate> sometimes i wish i knew copy/paste
<gyrate> but im always too lazy to look it up
<Hobbsee> gyrate: ctrl+c and ctrl+v?
<Hobbsee> sometimes it's shift+insert for kde apps
<gyrate> that doesnt work in vi
<Hobbsee> pity
<gyrate> vu has 'yank' and something else
<gyrate> err, vi
<gyrate> whatever the opposite of yank is i guess
<CheeseBurgerMan> push?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<gyrate> http://www.tech-recipes.com/unix_tips219.html
<gyrate> im feeling less lazy today
<gyrate> why is it so quiet in here?
<thunderbolt> Well, I'm doing proofs.
<gyrate> its scary for a channel with this many people to be so quiet
* thunderbolt shrugs
<regeya> I was watching a starwars fanflick.
<regeya> seriously, we're all using a distribution that works, so...maybe there's no need to talk about it. *wink*
* CheeseBurgerMan is browsing drupal modules. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<gyrate> haha, good point
<gyrate> well, it working for me so far
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's worked for me...once I changed a few things... ;)
<gyrate> i had the same gentoo install for over 2 years, but i got sick of fixing things
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've had this install since flight 5 came out, and I've almost stopped adding programs and changing how it looks. :P
<gyrate> i really hate this 'system settings' thing though
<gyrate> wheres the kde control center?
<CheeseBurgerMan> kcontrol
<gyrate> ah, thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's the 2nd thing I do after installing. :)
<gyrate> much better
<gyrate> this is actually faster than my gentoo install
<gyrate> i wonder why
<Hobbsee> gyrate: well, it finished installing *hours* before your gentoo isntall would have, so you're already way in front :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> don't you mean "days"? ;)
<gyrate> yeah yeah
<Hobbsee> oh yes
<Search4Lancer> I love how my battery is losing charge
<Search4Lancer> yet my laptop is plugged in
<Tuxutug> bonsoir
<Hobbsee> Search4Lancer: does it show you that in klaptop or kpowersave?
* Hobbsee pokes Kyral 
<gyrate> hmm, i cant find ntpd
<gyrate> i found ntp, but it doesnt install a daemon
<gyrate> oh, i found it
<gyrate> ntp-simple
<gyrate> ok, im off to bed
<gyrate> seeya
<Search4Lancer> Hobbsee - klaptop
<Hobbsee> Search4Lancer: breezy or dapper?
<Search4Lancer> dapper
<Hobbsee> Search4Lancer: try kpowersave :P
<Hobbsee> it's *stacks* better than klaptop
<Search4Lancer> Hobbsee - it shows the same charge
<Hobbsee> Search4Lancer: true...but it's less buggy, and has nice suspend to disk and suspend to ram capabilities
<Search4Lancer> I don't trust suspension one bit.... nor do I really need to suspend, as I am always plugged in
<CheeseBurgerMan> And they have an x86_64 RPM which I can make into an amd64 deb. :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<prower> Hello everyone :> A quick question...does the vanilla i386 kernel have pre-emption enabled?
<crimsun> in dapper, you mean?
<prower> Oh, no...breezy, I just installed it
<crimsun> breezy doesn't have preempt enabled at all by default for any kernels
<crimsun> you can confirm with ``uname -a''
<prower> Oh, I see :/ That's too bad, I need to find a decent guide on building a custom kernel
<crimsun> desktop kernels in dapper have it enabled by default; server kernels have it disabled
<prower> Hmm...so if I copy the config that was used to compile the vanilla kernel over and edit it just to enable pre-emption, would installing that work?
<ports-> whats a good p2p app for kubuntu
<noiesmo> ports-, you could use frostwire not a ubuntu package just download and away you go does need java
<ports-> noiesmo:  any others?
<noiesmo> ports-, not sure the only other thing i use is ktorrent or bittornado but they need a .torrent file to work
<ports-> right
<_matt> hi
<_matt> anyone like halo2
<noiesmo> _matt, does it run on linux
<_matt> wine
<noiesmo> _matt, if not no
<_matt> oh so you are interested because it does run on linux.
<_matt> anyone else annoyed that firefox 1.5 doesn't come with ubuntu?
<noiesmo> _matt, no not really thought it might have been ported to linux and that be ok but otherwise its just a M$ game
<Hobbsee> _matt: it does
<Hobbsee> !+firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Hobbsee> and it's in the dapper repos
* Hobbsee uses the mozilla binaries anyway - they're faster
<_matt> is dapper out yet?
<crimsun> not until 1 june
<_matt> but you can use the repositries already?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> have been able to since a couple of weeks after breezy was released
<_matt> well I've only been using linux for about two months at home, but really like ubuntu, I started with gnome but then decided I liked KDE a lot more
<Hobbsee> yay!
<_matt> I gave up on windows after having to put up with that dam product activation?
<_matt> oh and spyware infestations every month
<Hobbsee> urgh yeah
<Hobbsee> they're always fun
<_matt> to many reinstallations of windows
<ports-> /dns ports-
<_matt> does kde have a separate file manager or just konqueror?
<Hobbsee> _matt: konqueror, yes
<_matt> anyone here know much about ssh tunnels
<robotgeek> _matt: you can also install krusader (a dedicated file manager)
<_matt> really, I think that would be better for me as I prefer firefox as a web browser.
<_matt> i shall install it now
<GMullen> can anyone help with a start up problem?
<robotgeek> GMullen: just ask away :)
<GMullen> ok
<GMullen> i installed from the live DVD
<GMullen> and tried to boot
<GMullen> and xserver hung ad a gray screen
<GMullen> then i booted into recovery
<GMullen> apt-get upgrade
<GMullen> and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GMullen> and set it to all the recomemed
<GMullen> still the same problem if i try to boot normealy
<robotgeek> GMullen: look at /var/log/xorg.log (look for lines starting with (EE) )
<noiesmo> GMullen, did you try vesa for display drivers and not nv or ati pending which card you have
<GMullen> no i didn't even think of that
<noiesmo> GMullen, vesa should alsways work fingers crossed then you could update repos etc and add restricted modules to suite your card
<robotgeek> vesa always works :P
<noiesmo> GMullen, even update kernel etc
<GMullen> ok i'm still a relitive noob
<GMullen> i have no idea what you said
<GMullen> i know how to set it to vesa
<noiesmo> at least you try
<GMullen> but then after that
<GMullen> ok
<noiesmo> GMullen, go defaults exept vesa then youll have gui
<GMullen> ok i'll try that
<GMullen> hopefuly i'll be back with konversation
<noiesmo> GMullen, when you havegrey screen do you have mouse cursor
<GMullen> thx noiesmo
<GMullen> yes
<GMullen> and it moves
<noiesmo> np :)
<GMullen> but i cant ctrl alt f*
<noiesmo> cool then it should just be the drivers for video card
<GMullen> kk
<GMullen> brb
<noiesmo> robotgeek, hopefully his keyboard works he did say before he left he couldnt  ctrl alt f*
<robotgeek> noiesmo: hmm, that's always messy (i've had hell once with sun keyboards on debian)
<noiesmo> heh
* Hobbsee waves to Phazeman 
<GMullen> thx noiesmo
<GMullen> i'm in
<noiesmo> coool
<GMullen> now what do i need to do next
<noiesmo> are you on kde
<GMullen> yes
<GMullen> my friend is trying to get me onto gnome
<noiesmo> go K system then open adept from here you can install extra packaages etc
<noiesmo> kde rocks
<GMullen> ok adept is open
<robotgeek> if he was using Dapper, he could have use "Add/Remove programs" also :)
<GMullen> this screen resolution is so damn small
<robotgeek> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noiesmo> brb
<GMullen> thx
<GMullen> can i use this even thow i'm in kubuntu with KDM not GMD
<GMullen> GDM*
<_matt> is it possible to share a printer connected to a windows machine with a unbuntu workstation?
<atiro> _matt: yes, you need samba
<_matt> I believe samba is part of the default ubuntu install
<atiro> yes, it should be...
<_matt> I can access folders on the windows machine
<atiro> I'd google for a good howto, something like "samba printer"
<_matt> ok
<robotgeek> look on the wiki
<Phazeman> hey there Hobbsee
<Phazeman> sorry was distracted
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: what version of kde does mandriva have?  i'm curious
<Phazeman> as a matter of fact, the last time i used mandriva was a year ago.... i use the Xbuntu way now
<Hobbsee> oh ok...
<Phazeman> :)
* Hobbsee saw the hostmask, you see
<Phazeman> ahhh
<Phazeman> it was from the old good days of OP'ing there
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Phazeman> after they added the next line to the topic: "No support for other OSes" i kinda quit completely
<Phazeman> not that i was active lately
<Phazeman> i mean, they support mandriva, and ONLY mandriva
<Phazeman> i can't understand that
<robotgeek> Phazeman: in #mandriva?
<Phazeman> robotgeek: yes
<Phazeman> Support for Mandriva only, not other distro's or OS's
<Phazeman> this is the exact line
<robotgeek> Phazeman: i wouldn't know a thing if you asked me about mandriva, to be honest. it might seem pretty offtopic to ask a #mandriva question in #kubuntu :P, unless it was generic enough
<Phazeman> most of the times, people ask generic questions
<Hobbsee> heh
<Phazeman> and when someone does, and he's not using mandriva - he won't get help (usually()
<kubuntutaotao> today upgraded,my amarok's xine engine didn't init.
<kubuntutaotao> used source: deb ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<GMullen> where can i apt-get 855resolution
<Pyre> where can i apt-get 855resolution
<GMullen> the answer is not a konsole
<_matt> has anyone managed to get starcraft working through wine?
<GMullen> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, totally, Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_matt> what is !fixres?
<yanis> hhi
<yanis> I think there is a problem with kubuntu's wiki
<mrmist> Hi all :)
<mrmist> I've got a ATI GPU... what driver should I use ?
<mrmist> I'm using one now, but KDE seems slow
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<_matt> anyone else prefer firefox to konqueror
<_matt> but i think konqueror is good as a file manager
<Hobbsee> _matt: yep
<Hobbsee> true
<_matt> you know if you get the kde theme for firefox it integrates well into kde
<buz> anyone using dapper of today? can you print?
<_matt> not using it yet
<_matt> the gtk looking firefox just looks ugly in kde
<buz> _matt: get the crystal fox theme
<buz> that makes it look bearable
<_matt> yeah I've got the crystal theme its good
<fjellrev1> anyone in here with any experience with NVidia tv-out? 1 out for 40 times I actually am able to run the program,and then there is the task of getting it to work,most of the time my pc crashes after I try and get a picture on my tv
<_matt> what "program" are you referring to?
<Solan> hey:) would you recommend an update from Breezy to Dapper? is Dapper stable?
<_matt> are you using the s-video out?
<_matt> whats the difference between breezy and dapper anyway?
<Solan> I don't have clue man;) that's kinda why I'm askin':)
<_matt> yeah well im asking too but noones answering
<Solan> yeah.. I know..
<Solan> maby we should take the hint and wait with Dapper until it's completely stable:)
<Stormchaser> What's the APT repository for kubuntu (drapper beta)? I can't seem to find it in the wiki :/
<_matt> dapper maybe
<Stormchaser> er... whoops... Yes, dapper :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> same as ubuntu
<_matt> Now windows XP, thats a good operating system
<_matt> !!joke!! -- just trying to stir up some coversation
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _matt
<Stormchaser> hum... This won't work :/ deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stormchaser, whats up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper $parts
<Stormchaser> what is $parts?
<Stormchaser> oh, I get it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Stormchaser> dapper kubuntu, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. kubuntu uses the same package repositories as ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> kubuntu is just another set of packages :)
<Stormchaser> kewl :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> aloha
<nico8481> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nico8481
<Stormchaser> Argh!
* Stormchaser ponders if he could get the repository line for kubuntu
<Stormchaser> Note to self: Never trust update managers :/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Stormchaser: why, what's it doing?
<Stormchaser> Hobbsee: Well... It just overrrode the sources.list without asking, if I wanted to upgrade KDE as well...
<Hobbsee> oh okay
<Stormchaser> Hobbsee: can you paste the kubuntu line from sources.list?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Stormchaser> THATNK YOU! *hugs* :)
<Stormchaser> Well... Actually... All I wanted is this: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main :)
<KAOS_JNR> hi was wondering if someone can help i am a real linux noob and want to install kubuntu i have downloaded the distro and can get it to boot but when i select install i get an error would someone have the time to help??
<yanis> what error?
<KAOS_JNR> yanis thanks for listening i am just cheaking the disk to see if there are any issues
<fjellrev1> whats recomended to use as a ftp server program? Im no guru so want something simple with not too much configuration :)
<ubijtsa2> fjellrev1: does it have to be ftp?
<fjellrev1> ubijtsa : what other options do I have? want to share with my windows friends
<ibrahim> hi all
<topquarck> salam
<ubijtsa2> fjellrev1: over the internet, or on a LAN ?
<fjellrev1> ubijtsa2: internet
<ubijtsa2> fjellrev1: there is ftp, probably the easiest thing to set up (am sure there is a package for anon ftp)
<ubijtsa2> fjellrev1: you could use Samba with authentication
<ubijtsa2> fjellrev1: if you don't need them to upload, just download, you can use a simple webserver
<ubijtsa2> fjellrev1: if you feel adventurous and in a learning mood, webserver with WebDAV gives you both upload and download, and recent windows can handle DAV, so should work
<ubijtsa2> just remember that opening services up onto the net means security risks.
<fjellrev1> I dont feel that adventuarous right now,that energy is going to nvidia tvout,just want to set up quick and easy,upload would be nice..like ServeU-ftp in windows
<ubijtsa2> wuftpd is an option, but I think there is a selection
* ubijtsa2 is preoccupied with arp-proxy, bootp-proxying etc
<fjellrev1> the wuftpd it is,thanks for stearing me into the right direction
<ubijtsa2> np. there should be a package for anon-ftp somewhere as well. been years since I tinkered with it though
<_Rosen_> is there any way that i can watch flashmovies in kubuntu64?
<_Rosen_> is there any way that i can watch flashmovies in kubuntu64?
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: HAHA
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: Short answer:  no
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: Long answer: Yes
<JohnFlux> :-)
<_Rosen_> ??????????+
<_Rosen_> *?
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: for flash, wma, etc there is no 64 bit binary libraries
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: however you can set up a 32 bit chroot environment
<mrmist> Anyone here use any ATI-drivers in breezy ?
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: doing that will be a learning experience in itself
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: I recommend trying if you have the time and you want to learn about your system
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: if you want it "to just work", then no :-)
<_Rosen_> JohnFlux, thanks, then i might try it this weekend
<mrmist> ehm... anyone ?
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: easiest way might be to just install 32 bit kubuntu on another partition
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: then you can simply either reboot or use chroot
<_Rosen_> JohnFlux, hookay, too bad that i aint got any free partitions anymore :( and i dont want to format any of them.
<_Rosen_> ok, this is a really noobish question, but couldnt i run kubuntu32 in vmware?
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: just google for setting up a 32 bit environment
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: it's not that bad
<JohnFlux> _Rosen_: but will take a day
<_Rosen_> okay, as i said then ill try this weekend :P
<mrmist> Is it worth while compiling Firefox for my system, or should I just download a binary ?
<kosh> mrmist: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mrmist> kosh: Yeah... for firefox 1.0.8
<mrmist> Firefox is stable at 1.5.0.2 now
<kosh> ah I see
<kosh> I rarely use firefox
<mrmist> hmm... what do you use then ?
<kosh> konqueror
<mrmist> Konqueror ?
<kosh> renders faster and uses about 1/10th the resources of firefox
<nico8481> firefox keeps crashing now and then here
<nico8481> for no apparent reason
<mrmist> There's some weird artifacts with mozilla-stuff in Linux though
<mrmist> Things starts flashing gray frames and atuff
<mrmist> stuff
<Hobbsee> mrmist: download a mozilla binary
<Hobbsee> that seems to only happen with the ubuntu packages...or a lot more often
<mrmist> Hobbsee: I've downloaded i binary now
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<mrmist> Hobbsee: But how do I replace the functionality in the OS
<kosh> gnome has some dependencies on firefox and so just upgrading firefox can break gnome
<mrmist> ?
<kosh> that is why it does not get upgraded to a new version
<mrmist> ah... hmm
<Hobbsee> which functionality in particular?
<Hobbsee> !+firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kosh> I don't know
<kosh> it was covered on the channel a few times but I did not pay attention
<mrmist> All shortcuts f.eks.
<kosh> since I don't use gnome at all
<mrmist> I don't use gnome wither
<mrmist> either
<mrmist> however I think the speed in KDE is too slow..
<kosh> wonder what the problem is
<kosh> I am not having any kde speed problems
<mrmist> What kinda' machine are you running on ?
<kosh> well this machine is an athlon xp 3200 with 2G of ram
<mrmist> Even when just resizing a window, the grafics lags considerably
<mrmist> hehehehe
<kosh> however we run it on some latops with 192M of ram with no problems either
<kosh> wow what video card do you have?
<mrmist> This is a 1.8 GHz Intel machine with 500 MB ram
<mrmist> I've got a ATI radeon 9800 Pro
<mrmist> I've been wondering if I've set things up in a wrong way
<kosh> are you trying to use any xgl stuff?
<mrmist> Seems everyone running Linux have a nVidia card these days
<mrmist> hmm
<kosh> I am using two radeon cards right now
<mrmist> xgl ? I'm in breezy
<kosh> a 9100 and x850
<mrmist> two ? SLI ?
<kosh> if you don't know what I am talking about then you are not using xgl
<mrmist> isn't xgl dapper-only ?
<kosh> I have a quad monitors setup so two video cards
<mrmist> Ah.. ok
<mrmist> But XGL is dapper, right ?
<mrmist> XGL and Compiz
<mrmist> I've read something about it
<kosh> it can be used in dapper but it is not part of dapper
<kosh> once I have the money I will be replacing this computer and I will get nvidia graphics cards
<_Rosen_> what is the problem: when im trying to use vlc it shows only the first 15secs of the film. plus the sound is kind of crappy
<_Rosen_> what is the problem: when im trying to use vlc it shows only the first 15secs of the film. plus the sound is kind of crappy
<WhyM> Hello there, did any of you install the del.icio.us sidebar for konqueror?
<_Rosen_> what is the problem: when im trying to use vlc it shows only the first 15secs of the film. plus the sound is kind of crappy
<mrmist> kosh: So you've got ATI and are going to buy nvidia ? Why ?
<kosh> mrmist: well because the dual opteron board I want to get is an nvidia professional chipset and nvidia cards are supposed to work better with those chipsets then the ati cards
<kosh> mrmist: also I want to be able to aiglx so that more work can be offloaded from the cpu to the graphics cards
<mrmist> kosh: Do you use xgl in breezy ?
<mrmist> alglx ?
<kosh> mrmist: and because the geforce 7900 cardes have dual   dual link dvi connections
<kosh> mrmist: I don't use xgl at all, I have no 3d accel of any kind, I can't get it to work with two radeon cards in the box
<kosh> mrmist: if I take out one card it will work but then I lose two monitors which is not acceptable
<mrmist> kosh: ah... but still KDE works out well ??
<kosh> mrmist: I already asked nvidia and they support two video cards with 4 moitors and 3d accel on all of them
<kosh> mrmist: yeah kde is working fine
<mrmist> kosh: hmm.. what ATI-drivers do you use ?
<mrmist> flglx ?
<DeadS0ul> xgl isn't that well support in kde yet apparently
<mrmist> actually, my Linux machine is slower when browsing the net, than WinXP
<waylandbill> mrmist, I've noticed that using firefox on linux, I don't browse the net completely as fast as under XP sometimes.
<mrmist> waylandbill: yeah.... I know
<cfraz89> i've been thinking about that
<cfraz89> and was thinking maybe its because of ipv6
<mrmist> waylandbill: Even the UI in KDE is slower than the XP user-interface
<kosh> mrmist: I just use the default free ati drivers
<kosh> mrmist: you know the 2d only ones that come with x
<kosh> mrmist: no problems with them at all
<mrmist> hmm
<waylandbill> mrmist, I think as time goes on, it'll get better though. It used to be even slower in the past.
<mrmist> kosh: so you don't have any 3d-accelleration ?
<mrmist> waylandbill: hmm... it did ? Strange...
<mrmist> waylandbill: Maybe it's the JRE running in the background :P
<waylandbill> It's faster than vista though. :-)
<waylandbill> I saw that at a friends house. It was awful.
<mrmist> ai
<mrmist> hmm
<mrmist> I'm reconfiguring xserver-xorg now
<mrmist> is PCI:1:0:0 the AGP-port ??
<cfraz89> yep
<mrmist> Doesn't linux accellerate the AGP port, or is the PCI just an old name ?
<mrmist> hmmm.... "use kernel framebuffer device interface" ?
<dutch> morning
<cfraz89> no
<cfraz89> dont use framebuffer
<Kabal> is it possible with linux (kubuntu) to log msn messages over own lan?
<apricot> how to browse files with konqueror?
<apricot> i entered google as the default home address
<waylandbill> apricot, put the filesystem path in the address bar
<apricot> wich one, how?
<waylandbill> in the Location, put simply a ~
<waylandbill> that'll bring you home
<apricot> ok, got that
<waylandbill> like they say... there's no place like $HOME   ;-)
<apricot> and where is the default page of konqueror?
<DeadS0ul> apricot: type in /home =D
<apricot> that didnt work
<apricot> there was a default page with home icon storage media etc.
<waylandbill> apricot, file:///usr/share/apps/konqueror/about/launch.html
<waylandbill> I suspect you mean that one.
<kosh> mrmist: no I don't have any 3d acceleration under linux
<kosh> mrmist: I can't use the ati binary only driver to do that, however so far I have also had no use for 3d accel of any kind
<mrmist> ah... I do
<kosh> mrmist: the only reason I want to use nvidia cards on my next box is that with aiglx there is a practical usage for 3d accel, I don't care about any of the effects I care about offloading work from the cpu to the video card
<mrmist> kosh: I have nice 3d acceleration :)
<waylandbill> apricot, I like that starting point.. I should edit mine to put google as a "starting point" as well. :-D
<kosh> I write database software, I don't need 3d accel for my work in any way
<kosh> and I have windows for games
<apricot> lol
<apricot> how to be root in konqueror?
<v3ctor> sudo konqueror
<kosh> alt-f2 kdesu konqueror
<waylandbill> it'
<waylandbill> it'd be nice to have an "Administrator" mode button like control panel does in the konquerer. :-)
<_Rosen_> does anyone know the apt-get string for dc++ (thefilesharing prog)
<kosh> ah well you are not supposed to be using konqueror as root
<kosh> why are you trying to use it as root?
<waylandbill> kosh, that's a point too. I don't know if I've ever used it as root
<mrmist> Here's a strange problem though... whenever I scroll my mouse to quick in Firefox, it suddenly browses "back" on step
<mrmist> too quick
<kosh> waylandbill: hard to justify a feature if you can't think of what it should be used for
<_Rosen_> does anyone know the apt-get string for dc++ (thefilesharing prog)
<waylandbill> kosh, very true. :-)
<apricot> can i give a user root access?
<WhyM> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins        tallation and add the correct paths!
<kosh> WhyM: you need the x devel package
<WhyM> What package do I need to correct this ?
<kosh> apricot: why?
<WhyM> Thanks :-)
<apricot> to menage files
<mrmist> gotta boot... bbl :)
<mrmist> bye
<kosh> apricot: what kind of files do you have to manage as root?
<apricot> copy into root privileged directories
<kosh> like what are you actually trying to do
<kosh> what directories only writable by root are you trying to regularly copy files into and why?
<waylandbill> apricot, you can put the user into admin group, but I have the same questions as kosh. Normally, they wouldn't need access.
<kosh> I don't like answering questions that involve how to load and fire a gun that is aimed at your foot
<kosh> I first want to know why you are trying to shoot your foot :)
<v3ctor> we need a "we won't support you if..." waiver  for those people
<apricot> example: /var/www/ folder
<apricot> where is it http://localhost/*.* located?
<mhterres> morning
<mhterres> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hi
<apricot> is http://localhost/ only in /var/www/ ?
<DeadS0ul> you can to set it in your apache config
<mrmist> hmm
<mrmist> do anyone know what "xfree86-dga" is ?
<waylandbill> I thought apache was made with suexec support. Maybe I'm wrong.
<WhyM> kosh: Sorry to bother but I can't find the correct name of an x devel package... I thought it was something like xfree86-dev but don't find any in the repositories...
<apricot> is there another kde file browser ?
<vinboy> wat is the reiserfs version tat comes with ubuntu?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<waylandbill> apricot, you can use another file manager such as krusader if you want to. Use whatever you'd be most productive with.
<apricot> krusader is my discovery!
<mornfall> Riddell: so someone is going to implement that? do they know what they are doing?
<mornfall> Riddell: if he wants to do what's in the mockups, then the code is not going into my copy of source, too
<kosh> WhyM: probably someone like xserver-xorg-dev
<apricot> what is katapult for?
<kosh> for launching cats out of windows of course ;)
<waylandbill> lol
<WhyM> Mmmh... installing xserver-xorg-dev didn't solve the issue...
<waylandbill> it's an application launcher.
<apricot> does it need to be in icontray?
<apricot> i don't like the look of the icon! :)
<kosh> WhyM: look at apt-cache search xorg dev
<kosh> WhyM:  there are lots of devel files, no idea which you need
<WhyM> oki, i'll look into it...
<apricot> can konqueror save passwords?
<kosh> apricot: no however it is not konqueror jobs to do that, kwallet is what stores passwords
<kosh> apricot: however kwallet can store passwords for any kde application and it makes it all encrypted
<mark---> apricot: to my knowledge konq does not store passwords but KDE wallet will.
<Riddell> does anyone here use kuickshow?
<kosh> I have a few times
<kosh> what question do you have?
<Riddell> kosh: just wondering how badly you'd miss it if it disappeared
<mhterres> Riddell: why disappear ??? don't do this :-)
<mhterres> It's a nice program, very easy to use
* MacAnthony_ doesn't even know what kuickshow is
<Riddell> mhterres: it's the last thing in main which uses imlib, an obsolete library
<Riddell> mhterres: what's better about it than say gwenview or digikam?
<kosh> Riddell: mostly I use it from time to time since I have used it in the past, it has worked well when clients send us cds of artwork that we need to put up on a site
<kosh> Riddell: for example we just got a contract and the client has thousands of signs they want to put on the site and it is easy in kuickshow to have it set for fairly large thumbnails and then just scroll through to find what we need
<mhterres> Riddell: digikam off course
<Riddell> kosh: can't you just use konqueror?
<kosh> Riddell: I don't know of any way to make the thumbnails that large in konqueror
<kosh> Riddell: with kuickshow you can scale the thumbnails to any size you want
<kosh> Riddell: so we can do 3 inch thunbnails trivially and rescale if needed
<Riddell> kosh: or gwenview?
<kosh> gwenview would probably work, just have not looked at it in years
<kosh> Riddell: isn't kuickshow part of kdemultimedia?
<tomplast> hi
<tomplast> can anyone tell me why i only get grayscale on tv-out with nvtv?
<zaikxtox> hello. does kubuntu installer on 6.06 still erases partitions?
<WhyM> On live version, it did to me yesterday...
<tomplast> anyone :'(
<tomplast> i really  wanna watch go open source on my tv :'(/
<apricot> how to run kwallet at startup?
<apricot> and my dsl connection does not run at startup!
<kosh> just run it once and it should run from then on at startup
<kosh> your dsl connection should happen at boot up not at kde startup
<Riddell> kosh: kdegraphics
<Riddell> zaikxtox: use the daily-live c
<Riddell> CD
<kosh> no idea why it is not, I have been using dsl for years with a nice external cisco router and it just works with everything
<apricot> it does in dnome
<apricot> gnome
<kosh> Riddell: in which case why would it be removed if it is a default part of kde?
<zaikxtox> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> kosh: because we want imlib1 out of main, and kuickshow is the last thing to use it
<kosh> Riddell: ah, why is there a push to remove imlib1?
<kosh> it looks like it is less then a meg in size so why does it matter?
<Riddell> kosh: it's obsoleted by imlib2 (which kuickshow can't use unfortunately), and it's very bad for a long term release to have obsolete libraries in it
<Riddell> there's no security for imlib1
<kosh> are there any security problems in it?
<kosh> if a library is obsolted but no known issues why not leave it alone?
<Riddell> kosh: no known security problems but if any appear there's nobody to fix them
<kosh> so until one appears why not leave it alone?
<Riddell> because we have to release with something we can support for 5 years
<kosh> well that won't happen anyways
<Riddell> what won't?
<kosh> the version of perl you ship now will probably not be supported in 5 years by the perl developers
<kosh> same for python, gcc, x etc
<kosh> kde only supports the most recent version so you know that is out also
<waylandbill> if it's using an obsoleted library, it's life cycle is limited too unless it's rewritten to use the replacement.
<kosh> I just don't like removing software that is not broken and works pretty well
<kosh> it just seems pointless
<kosh> it just seems strange
<vinboy> i just formatted my partition as reiserfs, how do I mount it now??
<v3ctor> you have to end supprt at some point
<v3ctor> why not now
<kosh> heck dapper has python 2.1 and 2.3 and neither of those are really supported anymore however a lot of stuff depends on both of them
<kosh> v3ctor: it seems as long as it is a default part of kde it should be left in
<kosh> v3ctor: let kde remove it or update it
<WhyM> Is it normal the Synaptic package wouldn't add a K menu entry?
<HymnToLife> WhyM> add it yourself than ;)
<HymnToLife> then*
<prower> Hello everyone :> I just installed KDE 3.5.2 in Breezy...for some reason, kcm_konsole.la is missing from the konsole package? Is there any way this can be fixed?
<chowells2_> just installed dapper flight 6. After the initial install, on booting, should installation continue to configure X and stuff?
<HymnToLife> dapper issues on #ubuntu+1 please :)
<chowells2_> ok thanks
<v3ctor> prower: try reinstalling konsole package
<mhterres> Hey Riddell
<Riddell> hmm?
<prower> v3ctor: Oh, sorry for the delay...I did try that, but the file still appears to be missing. One message on a forum suggested that they're not even in the DEB
<mhterres> Kubuntu will be distributed in CDs like Ubuntu Dapper ?
<mhterres> or in DVDs ?
<dverzolla> anyone knows when the beta2 off dapper drake be released?
<dverzolla> I'm getting the error of 6.06 in the espresso
<mhterres> Riddell: is it possible ?
<mhterres> cause kubuntu could gain lots of new users if it have a free CD
<Riddell> mhterres: we'll have "Desktop CD", "Text Installer CD" and DVD
<Riddell> the Desktop CD will be in shipit for free
<Riddell> dverzolla: today
<Riddell> dverzolla: (probably)
<mhterres> Riddell: It'll be distribuited in shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<Riddell> mhterres: yes, that's the plan
<mhterres> mhterres: Ohh, great
<mhterres> I was talking with aseigo in fisl last week and I was telling him that we had a LTSP installation with about 1000 terminals, running Ubuntu
<mhterres> He asks me if we were using KDE but I we are using gnome, because the people doesn't know Kubuntu
<mhterres> because they receive the ubuntu CDs and uses Gnome
<dverzolla> Riddell, its possible to download they from some CVS?
<mhterres> :-(
<dverzolla> Riddell, the lastest version...
<Riddell> dverzolla: we don't keep CDs in CVS :)  but these are expected to become beta 2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060427/
<iqon> is there a way to open gtk apps with the current gnome theme when using kde?
<mhterres> Riddell: so it's very important to have Kubuntu CDs to ship to people, so they can use it and distribute to their friends :-)
<Riddell> mhterres: yeah, shipit will be great
<mhterres> nice Riddell
<mhterres> I think I'll ask for 1 box of Ubuntu and a box of Kubuntu :-D
<waylandbill> shipit would be awesome
<dverzolla> Riddell, Your opinion, I wait to beta 2 or install the dayli-live ?
<Riddell> dverzolla: try the daily-live, I don't see any reasons for any kubuntu changes for beta 2
<dverzolla> Riddell, in the page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php
<dverzolla> Show the note: there is a bug in the live CD installer known to cause data loss, please wait for beta 2 before using it.
<Riddell> dverzolla: what about it?
<dverzolla> Riddell, I will try the daily-live ;) tks
<bert> Why is there so many changes of the same file all the time/ Should we just not download some files and wait a while to download otheres
<_palou> how can install mplayer in my kubuntu??
* xwolf- almo
<robotgeek> palou: install usinf adept, after enabling universe
<palou> how can install mpalyer in my kubuntu?? (pm me)
<v3ctor> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/index.htm#mplayer
<munzir> Hi, In konqueror there is a google search box. If I searched for anything it would auto suggest other searches and gives some sizes, what's this? where is it documented?
<robotgeek> munzir: it's the google suggest plugin, you need to enable it from Tools -> Plugins (maybe)
<munzir> robotgeek: and what that size like 'linux (2000G)' means?
<DeadS0ul1> how's sata support under linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> as long as your not booting it fine
<palou> when i try to install mplayer i take this error
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your booting, it can be edgy
<palou> palou@MadPower:/wolf$ sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<palou> Reading package lists... Done
<palou> Building dependency tree... Done
<palou> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-386
<DeadS0ul1> really
<DeadS0ul1> weird it's been out for a while
<Kamping_Kaiser> palou, make sure you have multiverse enabled.
<justanotheruser> konqueror popup blockers doesn't work on www.mvv.nl  Should i report this on launchpad or bugd.kde.org?
<justanotheruser> *bugS
<Kamping_Kaiser> DeadS0ul, that was last time i tried b ooting. its been a while
<DeadS0ul1> how long is a while?
<Kamping_Kaiser> justanotheruser, if you have an accouth with kde, do them
<Kamping_Kaiser> DeadS0ul, over 12 months
<v3ctor> palou: sorry...work pulled me away
<justanotheruser> Kamping_Kaiser: alright (i have yes..)
<v3ctor> palou: you need to add repo for it
<Kamping_Kaiser> justanotheruser, thanks. its worth checking both BTS's for a note on the bug already, butw
<Kamping_Kaiser> *btw
<justanotheruser> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, i should check what code initiate the popup first. Dunno if i can trigger it though, but i'll do my best
<munzir> Kamping_Kaiser: DeadS0ul1: sata boots fine for me
<palou> thx! no i will try to install java
<vge> hey, how do i update my eth0 after i have changed from dhcp back to static in non GUI interface? ifup nor /etc/init.d/networking restart will not reconfiqure the networkcard?
<Kamping_Kaiser> munzir, cool :) i'll bear it in mind
<Kamping_Kaiser> vge, make sure you have eth? auto in /etc/network/interfaces (eth? is the ethernet card in question)
<DeadS0ul1> vge, two lines
<vge> Kaiser_Away: it has, and yes, ethernet card is in question
<DeadS0ul1> in /etc/network/interfaces, instead of static, change it to dhcp and comment out all the addresses/netmask etc etc
<vge> yes, that works for dhcp, but when i come back to static i need to reboot as i see it
<vge> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<vge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12975 <-- this occures when i change back to static?
<ep> How do I create a sym-link to another folder using the Konqueror file browser.  The right click menu presents "Create new" --> (1)Link to application (2) link to url (3) link to url.  Where is the link to file or folder?
<noname> hi there anyone have few minutes to help a total newbie with installing programs *running linux first time 1 hour ago"
<ep> (3) link to device I mean
<HymnToLife> ep> what's wrong with the command line ?
<ep> i love the command line.  sometimes its more convient to use konq if you already there
<HymnToLife> it's quite easy : (sudo) ln -s /pth/to/target /path/tolink
<apokryphos> noname: sure. In GNU/Linux most of the software that you'll find is licensed as "Free Software" (that was the original mission of GNU)
<apokryphos> noname: because of this, all the packages can be packaged for particular distributions however you like, and then held in repositories
<apokryphos> noname: other package managers, now, can automatically interact with such repositories to automatically download+install applications seamlessly. It's very effective.
<noname> ok . for example i want to install firefox i went to the site and then downloaded the program . when i extract it and then enter the folder click on firefox nothing happens
<apokryphos> noname: in Kubuntu, the graphical package manager used is "Adept". Fire it up by going to K Menu > System > Adept (Package Manager), IIRC.
<apokryphos> noname: nope, that's the beauty of GNU/Linux. :) You don't have to surf to any site to get it.
<HymnToLife> !tel noname about ff1.5
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !tell noname about ff1.5
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: better get him using the standard ff that comes with Kubuntu first
<HymnToLife> apokryphos> well, for firefox you have to ;)
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: nope, not adding repositories or any other stuff. Quick n' dirty adept installing :)
<justanotheruser> Kamping_Kaiser: it's the javascript "window.open" that initiate the popup, this works while the permissions for javascript in konqueror settings is set to intelligent. Dunno if this a bug then, because what actually does intelligent, i dunno...
<HymnToLife> apokryphos> well the standard ff that comes with Ubuntu sucks
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: that depends a lot on what you're using it for. And anyhow, this is to demonstrate a point (of how the vast majority of installations will be done).
<HymnToLife> of course
<noname> how i can private msg ?
<HymnToLife> but not ALL of them ;)
<apokryphos> noname: /query username
<HymnToLife> noname> you have to register your nickname
<apokryphos> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<HymnToLife> /msg nickserv register password email
<noname> ok let me register
<Saaida> hymntolife : can i prv msg u ?
<HymnToLife> of course :)
<noteventime> What license does kdelibs use? GPL+Qt?
<apokryphos> noteventime: LGPL
<noteventime> ok :), How does that work with QT?
<apokryphos> noteventime: what do you mean?
<apokryphos> LGPL software is still "free software"
<noteventime> Isn't there some QT code in the kdelibs, or does it just use them?
<apokryphos> KDE is Qt-based, yes.
<apokryphos> noteventime: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/licensing.html
<apokryphos> note however that the Qt license changed for Qt4
<noteventime> How?
<apokryphos> Qt4 for Windoze is GPL'd
* apokryphos digs upt he press release
<noteventime> ahhh, Thats why they are porting the KDE libs to windows
<DeadS0ul1> qt is gpl for windows n..that's the change right?
<apokryphos> http://www.trolltech.com/newsroom/announcements/00000192.html
<noteventime> thanks :)
<apokryphos> DeadS0ul: yes
<apokryphos> noteventime: yup, exactly
<rmn30> hi folks
<noteventime> 'ello
<rmn30> is anyone having problems with amarok these days?
<noteventime> rmn30, no :)
<noteventime> Which version?
<rmn30> it segfaults right after i start it and i can't think what i might have done
<rmn30> the one in kubuntu.org repositories 1.3.8
<apokryphos> try upgrading
<noteventime> :/ Thats wierd, did you build any libs lately?
<apokryphos> http://kubuntu.org for list of latest amarok packs
<rmn30> not manually
<rmn30> i'm on breezy not dapper
<rmn30> can i use those packages?
<apokryphos> noteventime: not many people are building libs on kde4, it's still a bit of landmine 8)
<apokryphos> and plus, cmake will take some getting used to
<rmn30> i'm building from source now so i can get some decent debug info
<apokryphos> rmn30: hm, nope.
<apokryphos> rmn30: if you're building from source you might as well used latest amarok :)
<noteventime> I'm using 1.4-beta3 works like a charm :)
<rmn30> true - if build-deps are satisfied
<apokryphos> rmn30: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok libtag (or whatever the pack is called)
<apokryphos> !search libtag breezy
<ubotu> apokryphos: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> !find libtag breezy
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libtag' (8 shown): libtag1-dev ;; libtag1-doc ;; libtag1c2 ;; libtagc0 ;; libtagc0-dev ;; libtagcoll-dev ;; libtagcoll0c2 ;; libtagcoll1-dev.
<apokryphos> curious n aming scheme. libtag1c2 I guess
<rmn30> ok guess i'll have a much around
<noteventime> rmn30, Why are you still on breezy?
<rmn30> how do i enable debugging symbols when building?
<noteventime> give the compiler the -g argument
<noteventime> --enable-debug
<noteventime> for make
<rmn30> if using dpkg-buildpackage?
<noteventime> I have no idea ^^, never used it
<rmn30> ok
<rmn30> thanks folks
<noteventime> I think --enable-debug there too
<rmn30> noteventime : i'm using this machine for working and don't want to break too much stuff
<rmn30> also college have complained about bandwidth usage
<noteventime> haha :)
<rmn30> :-)
<noteventime> Too used to windows update AKA ONE-PUNY-UPDATE-A-YEAR
<leagris> how about bugs reported since 2004/08 still present in kde. I am not programmer nor do I have enough knowledge to avoid it but here it is if you know more about how to fix it: https://bugs.kde.org/show_activity.cgi?id=84209
<leagris> oups bug here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84209
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 84209 in general "kmix doesn't show newly plugged devices (i.e. usb microphone)" [Wishlist,New] 
<noteventime> It's on the Wishlist :)
<leagris> alternatively, is ther another mixer that would work around until kmix become hotplug aware ?
<noteventime> Are you sure KMix isn't? Never tried
<leagris> what do you mean noteventime. Kmix doesn't use udev notifications so if you plug a new mixer device it doesn't show up. You need to quit/restart kmix.
<noteventime> Could be fixed by now but the bugtracker wasn't updated
<sredna> So, after last update my fonts are tiny-tiny-tiny :(
<leagris> Then if you unplug a mixer device shown on Kmix. Kmix takes 100% CPU until you kill it
<krille> Hello! Someon from sweden  in here?
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> me
<noteventime> hejsan
<krille> Va bra! :D Jag har precis installerat Kubuntu, helt ny vad det gller linux
<krille> Men jag behlver lite hjlp
<noteventime> Only english in here, join #kubuntu-se
<noteventime> not official :D
<waylandbill> noteventime, hehe
<sredna> Which package contains the xorg.conf manpage?
* sredna feels fed up with ubuntu
<DeadS0ul> heh
<DeadS0ul> lemme check
<sredna> I'ts not a proper installation with no xorg.conf manual!
<DeadS0ul> xserver-org
<DeadS0ul> ack wait there's isn't one there
<sredna> Maybe it's in ubuntudocs, which I had to uninstall at some point because it was broken
<sredna> Anyway, I fail to understand why an update had to delete my config data
<DeadS0ul> werid
<stevekl> This is a bit off-topic but is it normal for me to get good results with anti-aliasing on a CRT monitor,  but on my LCD display it makes fonts worse?
<Brujah> hy everbody
<mhterres> hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> stevekl, I don't think so :)
<Brujah> when I get my mails with kmail the whole program becomes unusable and I have to wait until the download finishes. Has anybody encountered the same problem? (I am using dapper drake)
<stevekl> some fonts look better with AA
<stevekl> some don't
<stevekl> I guess I configured something wrong
<fjellrev1> some of my windows are "too big" for my desktop,they go under,beyond my desktop and I cant resize the windows,is this normal?
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<HymnToLife> !tell Saaida about ff1.5
<noteventime> fjellrev01, hold down alt and drag the window
<fjellrev1> noteventime: eureeeeka!thanks a lot
<noteventime> np :)
<Mez> what package was it i need for mp3 playbvack again?
<amel>  .
<amel> ?
<amel> How to setup icq?
<Mez> amel - run kopete - it gives you a wizard on first run
<WhyM> amel: Have you tried with Kopete ?
<amel> No, I  haven't?
<Brujah> Mez: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28formats%29
<WhyM> Go to K menu>Internet>Kopete
<Mez> Brujah, cheers! It's been a while since I've set up a system from scratch!
<Mez> though I still dunno if I can get the sound card working...it's being annoying
<Brujah> Mez: I am also new to kununtu but already totally in love! :-)
<amel> It's my first time in Kubuntu
<amel> And I have a problem with audio
<sredna> Since installing kubuntu-docs didn't buy me a copy of the xorg.conf manual, can anyone remember the syntax for specifying the screen dimemsions?
<robotgeek> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, totally, Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<robotgeek> sredna: ^^
<sredna> I do NOT need to fix my resolution, I need to restore my configuration data which kubuntu deleted
<robotgeek> sredna, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> if kubuntu overwrote something, it must have backed it up in /etc/X11/
<sredna> robotgeek: Ty
* sredna is still annoyed, it's now 20 minutes since i booted, and i still work on restoring my system
<robotgeek> sredna: is this dapper beta?
<sredna> Yes
<justanotheruser> guys, before i report a bug on kde.org... What actually IS the "smart" setting for javascript pop-up blocking in konqueror?
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Emess> amel: go to K menu > internet > kopete and add a new account for icq
<robotgeek> justanotheruser: i think if it a popup u click, it allows it, otherwise discards it
<|lostbyte|> Anyone here having an ovislink wifi dogle ? pls use my name to reply..
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: have you check the !wireless page?
<Emess> and for all ew users, i recomend automatix, its great for getting basic codecs and stuff set up
<justanotheruser> robotgeek: i have the same thought ( www.mvv.nl is a bug then, i'll report it now...)
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek: wireless page ?
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: check pm from ubotu :)
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek: oh ! that.. ok..
<robotgeek> Emess: please don't recommend automatix.
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek: :( its not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: do you know what chipset it is (lsusb )
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek: just a sec..
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek: Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: you should have a link to linux wireless card list on !wireless, check it there
<|lostbyte|> wants you to know: I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<|lostbyte|> thats what it says..
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: moment
<sredna> God damn it all
<|lostbyte|> k
<sredna> Where can I get an xorg.conf.5? Even the one found by googld is not existing
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Ovislink&zoek=Show
<robotgeek> sredna: you mean the man page?
<sredna> robotgeek: Yes, because kubunto FAILS TO ONSTALL IT
<sredna> Install
<sredna> Damn it
<robotgeek> sredna: patience :)
<osh_> sredna: Which version? I've got it in breezy. You on dapper?
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek: :( darn.. mines 5460usb..
<Saaida> does anyone know how to disable the single click and return to double click on konqueror ?
<perzivan> where is the default install path to kopete if you installed it with the package manager
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: so it isn't on that list, <sigh>
<osh_> perzivan: /usr/bin/kopete
<Brujah> perzivan: ~/.kde/apps
<perzivan> Thank you osh
<osh_> perzivan: or that's where the binary is anyway.
<perzivan> oh, I will check both, thanks to you both. I am trying to locate a log file from an old conversation
<Brujah> parz: puhh. guess that was wrong :-(
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3410
<Brujah> parz: ~/.kde/share/apps
<osh_> perzivan: log-files are probably not in /usr/bin. Have a look in your home-dir (perhaps .konversation or something) or in /usr/log/
<osh_> perzivan: no, /var/log naturally
<DeadS0ul> bed time
<DeadS0ul> nite guys
<sredna> Now, is there a way I can prevent kubuntu from overwriting my config data?
<perzivan> okay =)
<Saaida> does anyone know how to disable the single click and return to double click on konqueror ?
<sredna> Saaida: In the mouse configuration control module
<waylandbill> Saaida: in the control center.
<sredna> The kde one
<MEtaLpREs> has anyone had any success installing w32codecs or flash on amd64 version?
<waylandbill> Personally, I love the single click, it feels more like surfing the web. :-)
<robotgeek> sredna: backup your .kde and resotre it later? (sorry, cheap but works?)
<sredna> robotgeek: That will not keep /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robotgeek> sredna: hmm, i misunderstood.
<osh_> MEtaLpREs: Sure, but you need to do it in a chroot that has the 32-bit binaries. w32codecs don't work well in 64-bit. Not the last time I tried anyway.
* sredna knows that the debian package system has meens for that, but those seem to be ignored in the kubuntu xorg package containing the file (and lacking the man page)
<robotgeek> sredna: prevent it from overwriting when?
<HymnToLife> osh_> not anymore, ther's a way to use w32codecs on a 64 bit system, hold on a sec
<HymnToLife> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<sredna> robotgeek: Appearently, updating some x related package
<Brujah> is there a way to remove the spam checking from kmail after invoking the assistant once?
<osh_> HymnToLife: oh, ok. havent tried it in a while.
<MEtaLpREs> thanks, i'll give that a shot
<jobezone> sredna: if you already have ubuntu installed, you can install the kubuntu metapackage (is it kubuntu-desktop) and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf won't be touched as all, as it's handled by the xserver-xorg package. But probably you're using a non-ubuntu distro now?
<HymnToLife> !no w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<ubotu> HymnToLife: okay
<sredna> jobezone: I have kubuntu installed
<jobezone> sredna: nevermind, just saw your reply before
<sredna> Updating messed up my X config
<sredna> I restored it
<sredna> Now I'd love to keep it (though I might remember the name of the option for some time)
<perzivan> Bye! and thanks again for the help. I found what I was looking for
<jobezone> sredna: if you're only changes where done to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then you can make a backup of it. Also, I think that this file is automatically backed up (copied to a similar name and the date) if the system(which part, I don't know) notices it has been customized when upgrading.
<sredna> Ok
<sredna> Thank yoiu
<shadow_> robotgeek: hi ! back..
<shadow_> robotgeek: HAve you used ndiswrapper ?
<jobezone> you'll probably notice you have files called xorg.conf.200603091212
<robotgeek> shadow_: nope, i am on ppc
<jobezone> in the /etc/X11 directory.
<robotgeek> shadow_: the wiki page is quite nice, i think
<menno> hi!  is there someone who uses twinview in Dapper? (and succeeded?)
<shadow_> robotgeek: I am in a situation where the ndiswrapper loads the driver and does'nt display the config ..
<synie> hello
<imbrandon> menno, lots of poeple just search the forums ( i dont personaly but i've seen lots of successfull threads about it )
<menno> imbrandon: yes i did as well but it just did not work
<synie> i want to add a beamer to my notebook. what do i need to change ? do i need do add any changes to the xorg.conf ?
<menno> imbrandon: i even tried one out in french!
<imbrandon> ouch
<menno> i can talk french now
<imbrandon> i'm sorry ;) lol j/k
* imbrandon speaks jap and spanish(mexican)
<menno> bien sur
<imbrandon> brb coffee break
<menno> bon apetit
<noname> i just got this error when i try to run upgrade . the system crashed and then rebooted it and now i get an error
<Armagguedes> hello
<noname> skype: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installed
<Armagguedes> im running on dapper; does anyone know if i need special drivers to access DL dvds?
<noname> it was after unsuccesfull try of installing skype
<Armagguedes> i know this DL is properly burned
<egonw_> hi all, any can help me setting up apache/tomcat on dapper?
<egonw_> "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" does not do much :(
<noname> anyone is up now ?
<osh_> noname: I am.
<rmn30> anyone home?
<osh_> rmn30: yes
<rmn30> hi
<rmn30> do you use amarok?
<osh_> rmn30: yes. a little.
<rmn30> i have a file that reliably causes it to crash on my machine
<osh_> rmn30: I have one of those too. I use it to crash kaffeine.
<rmn30> would you mind trying to play this http://people.pwf.cam.ac.uk/rmn30/01 Clandestino.mp3
<rmn30> thought it might be worth filing a bug report
<osh_> rmn30: oh yess. it does crash amarok.
<osh_> rmn30: if you report it as a bug I'll provide a stack-trace.
<rmn30> just compiling from source now
<rmn30> so should be able to do stack trace myself
<rmn30> i'm not on dapper but using amarok from kubuntu repositories
<rmn30> so its reasonably up to date
<osh_> rmn30: if you're reporting it, perhaps it's better to report the one with the distribution?
<osh_> rmn30: it appears that there's something weird in the file because it just does a shutdown in the middle of a "read".
<rmn30> hmmm
<rmn30> yes it does glitch in other players i've tried sometimes
<rmn30> but amarok still shouldn't crash..
<rmn30> ok i'm going to try with a dapper live cd to see if its still current
<rmn30> actually probably related to this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/24639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24639 in amarok "mp3s encoded by iTunes that have album art cause amarok to crash" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> so THAT's why my mp3s didn't work
<osh_> rmn30: it appears that there's something weird in the file because it just does a shutdown in the middle of a "read".wqqq^ghhy5rhyyu7hrymnjhiuop
<osh_> y C,l.
<osh_> jllbj uyorft54
<osh_> sorry, that was my son...
<nico8481> hehe
<rmn30> he he
<buz> has anyne ever had any success with dual head config in guidance?
<jarle> How do I go about to remove the MARK in /var/log/messages that syslogd puts there every 20 mins?
<crimsun> you don't w/o recompiling the source
<crimsun> the mark is a good thing
<osh_> Anyone know anything about hardware accel on a dell d810 (VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5460). Last I heard it was too new to get it to work.
<krenx> how do I use the ftp client in Kubuntu ?
<rmn30> have you tried konqueror?
<krenx> ftp://blabla:blabla@ip       ?
<rmn30> yes should work
<krenx> yea, but in adept is says theres a ftp client installed
<rmn30> or just miss out the username and password and just use the ftp://ip
<rmn30> oh
<krenx> (by default)
<rmn30> what's it called?
<rmn30> oh
<rmn30> that is the command line one
<metalpres> maybe someone can help me with this, everytime I try to install the drivers for my radeon card my computer then wont boot, it freezes at the same spot when booting at "Checking battery state" or something and wont go any further
<rmn30> probably best to steer clear of that unless you have a good reason
<rmn30> what about kbear?
<rmn30> that is installed on my system
<rmn30> type ALT+F2 then type kbear
<jarle> After installing Ubuntu my files with Norwegian letters in the filename is not displayed correctly, this happens both in terminal and when running X. Any ideas?
<metalpres> the only way I can get my computer to boot back up is to completely wipe everything out and reinstall kubuntu, is there an easier way to fix this without having to reformat?
<rmn30> sorry don't know anything about radeo cards
<rmn30> but you could try booting from a live cd
<rmn30> jarle: are you using gnome-terminal?
<rmn30> or konsole
<rmn30> (forgot i was in the kubuntu channel...)
<noname> anyone is alive that can help with sound problem ?
<jarle> rmn30: I see this problem in both Konqueror, Eterm and in the console (not running X)
<osh_> Direct rendering is something that should be running isn't it?
<uniq> jarle: are the filenames UTF-8 ?
<rmn30> probably
<metalpres> i think im going to dump the amd64 copy and just use i386, this is just so much hassle, nothing works right on amd64
<GMullen> Hello
<jarle> uniq: not quite sure, the contain the letter "
<krenx> rmn30: u know any good ftp client ?
<rmn30> metalpres: particularly not closed source drivers for graphics cards i bet
<rmn30> krenx : which ones have you used?
<jarle> osh_: I think Direct Rendering should be running if you want to get some speed from you gfx-card..
<GMullen> is there any other way to fix the resoultion other then in !fixres link
<krenx> rmn30: flashfxp
<krenx> for windows.
<osh_> jarle: I think so too but I'm not sure that it works on this laptop. Or rather, it appears that I have to choose between suspend and direct rendering.
<rmn30> krenx: try kbear, konqueror, gftp
<uniq> jarle: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' - check /etc/environment and check the LANG= variable. To use UTF-8 set it to LANG=en_US.UTF-8 for english utf-8, LANG=nb_NO.UTF-8 for norwegian bokml.
<jarle> osh_: I thought that you only had to make sure that the DRI module was loaded by X?
<osh_> metalpres: my observation too. but I'm thinking of giving it another go soon again though. I haven't tried it in about  a year.
<osh_> jarle: how do I do that? Isn't that automatic?
<metalpres> i dont even see any performance boost using 64bit, there jsut isnt enough software written for 64bit to make the hassle worth it, and by the time it is worth using 64bit my 3700+ is going to be slow and useless...
<jarle> osh_: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf make sure you have "Load    "dri"" under Section "Module"
<noteventime> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> noteventime: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !networkmanager
<ubotu> [networkmanager]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<osh_> jarle: That's what I thought. Still glxinfo sais that there's no direct rendering. :-(
<jarle> uniq: is it better to use utf-8 than ISO?
<jarle> osh_: then have a look at the log for X and see if it is loaded at startup or if there is some kind of problem..
<osh_> jarle: Errors are marked EE aren't they?
<uniq> well, if your files are all utf-8 i guess it is. I use ISO myself because all my files with  are ISO.
<jarle> osh_: jeah... try grep dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* jarle is eating...
* rmn30 is hungry
<osh_> jarle: Nope, no errors there and the dri appears to load without problem.
* rmn30 is off to eat dinner
<rmn30> bye
<noteventime> is there any way to get knetworkmanager in breezy?'
<noteventime> I'm using it in dapper and it is fantastic :D
<jarle> How do I check if I have installed the source for the kernel I am running?
<jarle> (not quite familiar with apt yet)
<amel> HOW TO SETUP AUDIO DRIVER???11
<noteventime> Take a look in adept :)
<noteventime> amel, HOW DO I TURN OF CAPSLOCK :D
<mornfall> amel: that's a joke right
<mornfall> noteventime: you forgot !!1
<mornfall> oneone
<osh_> jarle: dpkg -l | grep kernel?
<amel> I' first time in kubuntu
<noteventime> :D np
<noteventime> Are you sure your volume isn't turned down? :D
<amel> Volume is ok
<noteventime> Did you take a look in kmix
<noteventime> maybe you've muted the master channel
<justanotheruser> ehm, i have a problem with konqueror. Sometimes when i tried to download a file from a website that is php based, i get to ask to save the file download.php.
<justanotheruser> Could this be kget related?
<justanotheruser> for instance: http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Dead-Pixel-Tester-Download-28480.html
<noteventime> I've had the same problem
<noteventime> You need to associate konqueror with php files
<justanotheruser> yeah if i could disable kget for downloads in konqueror then it be solved, but i've searched my ass off....
<justanotheruser> *could
<noteventime> I don't think you'll need to
<krenx> Anyone knows if the newest Nvidia drivers support geforece4 ti4200 ?
<osh_> the fglrx-files in the repos, are they the closed source ones or the open ones?
<justanotheruser> damn, a rightclick on the systray.
<justanotheruser> noteventime: yes disabling kget solved it here
<ubuntu> hello
<Gonella> hello
<Gonella> Anybody there?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> :D
<Gonella> Hi
<jarle> I am running kernel 2.6.12, but I am unable to find the corresponding kernel-source??
<Gonella> Im new here
<justanotheruser> so, i sense this might be a bug that kget isn't well integrated in konqueror
<ubijtsa> Gonella: new to IRC, Ubuntu, Linux or all of them? :)
<Gonella> a little bit of them
<ubijtsa> Gonella: okay, welcome anyways, hope you like it here :)
<Gonella> New in ubuntu (1 month), new in linux (2 years) and new in the IRC (1 min)
<Gonella> Thanks
<Gonella> I try to learn more from Kubuntu
<ubijtsa> Gonella: we try and help if there are questions, and there is the mailing lists as well
<Gonella> Ok
<Gonella> Thank you
<ubijtsa> np
<jpatrick> and forums
<Gonella> I know it
<Gonella> Im playing with kubuntu dapper Live Cd
<Gonella> Im just trying
<ubijtsa> jpatrick: I am sure the forums are useful, but I still believe they should be disconnected from the ML's
* jarle is wondering why people still stick to maillists instead of usenet...
<Gonella> Bye. thank you all
<krenx> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<krenx>          installing.
<krenx> how do i exit the X server? :)
<ubijtsa> jarle: sometimes configuring INN can be a pita ;)
<ubijtsa> krenx: c-a-f1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<jarle> ubijtsa: configuring e-mail is just as demanding as setting up a news-reader..
<krenx> ubijtsa, and how do i get back too linux again?
<ubijtsa> jarle: a nntp client is easy, a r/w nntp server is a different matter
<ubijtsa> krenx: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ubijtsa> prefixed by sudo probably
<jarle> ubijtsa: no need to run a server to read news, leave the "hard" stuff to the pros :)
<ubijtsa> jarle: I thought you ment Canonical to run a news.ubuntu.com instead of the mailing lists
<nico8481> reminds me of my first steps with linux :) i was asking how to get my mail client to work, people explained me how to setup sendmail+fetchmail :-)
<ubijtsa> *grin*
<nico8481> or was it postfix? don't remember :p
<osh_> www.epostmail.org <- now that's a cool concept. Not sure it's efficient, but it's sure cool.
<noteventime> Is there any way to get knetwork-manager in breezy?
<noteventime> knetworkmanager*
<jpatrick> noteventime: not that I know of
<noteventime> :(
<noname> can anyone tell me how to verify if the kubuntu installed my sound driver correctly ( when i tried livecd there was sound )
<noteventime> noname, try going into "system settings" from the kde menu (main menu)
<noteventime> Then sound and multimedia -> button saying "test sound"
<noname> i did , hear nothing . on the hardware it is set autodetect
<crimsun> noname: pastebin: ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<tmdx120> hell room. I have a quesion regarding editing X11 files.
<krenx> hi, i would like to have help with installing nvidia gfx-driver, i get this:
<krenx> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li
<krenx>    ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f
<krenx>    rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: Yes)
<noname> crimsun : did not understand what u mean ?
<crimsun> noname: I gave you a command enclosed in quotes. Paste that into a Konsole. Take the output from that command and paste it into the text entry box at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<noteventime> krenx, are you installing from apt?
<noname> Crimsun : and what to do after that ?
<brainbug> hello everybody
<crimsun> noname: you tell me the url
<krenx> noteventime: nope
<noname> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/685618
<noteventime> krenx, any reason?
<noname> that's the url
<krenx> noteventime: but i will now, thx for mention it :P
<noteventime> krenx, np :)
<krenx> Nvidia-glx ?
<noteventime> yes
<krenx> k
<noteventime> or nvidia-glx-legacy if you gave pre GF3 card
<krenx> no, i have a gf4 ti4200
<noteventime> ok
<krenx> are Nvidia-settings tool installed in K- menu ?
<noteventime> krenx, I don't know. Why do you need it?
<krenx> too change hz for different resulotions, vsync off for some games etc
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> You can always create a link otherwise
<noname> crimsun : did u see the url  ?
<krenx> If i knew where the program is located
<krenx> :P
<Nomad411> Hi.. I'm thinking of trying Suse for a little while, does anyone have any warnings or recommendations as to what I'll miss?
<noteventime> One CD :D
<noteventime> And speed
<crimsun> noname: no, I'm in a meeting atm. url?
<Nomad411> speed, really?
<krenx> I need to restart the computer too get OpenGL too work after installing nvidia drivers ?
<noteventime> krenx, only XServer
<noteventime> ctrl + alt + backspace
<krenx> and then?
<krenx> :)
<florin-> Nomad411: u'll realy miss speed
<noteventime> That restarts the XServer :D
<noteventime> nothing more
<florin-> suse is beutifull to look but realy slow
<noteventime> Nomad411, I havn't tried suse for ages but I've heard it's a lot slower
<gren> thx
<gren> :)
<noteventime> :) works?
<Nomad411> I must have some buggy settings then, the one thing that irritates me with Kubuntu i sthat my machien crawls way too often.. Maybe I'll try a brand new install
<krenx> dunno yet
<noteventime> krenx, glxinfo | grep direct rendering
<krenx> k
<noteventime> krenx, glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering
<noteventime> sorry :) forgot the \
<krenx> k
<krenx> brb
<krenx> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<krenx> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<krenx> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<krenx> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<krenx> noteventime: doesnt seem to work
<noteventime> hmm :/
<krenx> what lib do i need
<noteventime> Did you edit the xorg.conf?
<krenx> no
<krenx> noteventime: i dont even know what i shall edit, im in xorg.conf now
<noteventime> krenx, Ok :D
<noteventime> go down till you find something like driver "nv"
<krenx> k
<krenx> there.
<noteventime> change it to driver "nvidia"
<krenx> done
<noteventime> save and restart the xserver
<noteventime> and hope for the best
<noteventime> if you land in the console
<noteventime> just type irc
<noteventime> and /connect irc.freenode.net
<noteventime> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<krenx> noteventime: nah, it doesnt work
<noteventime> still the same error?
<krenx> tell me again what i should type
<krenx> in the terminal
<krenx> =)
<noteventime> to do what? ^^
<krenx> check opengl
<noteventime> ahh
<noteventime> krenx, glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering
<slow-motion> re
<krenx> direct rendering: Yes
<krenx> :P
<noteventime> nice :)
<krenx> thanks
<noteventime> np
* krenx gives noteventime a cookie
* noteventime eats the cookie
<krenx> lol
<tmdx120> hello again.
<jpatrick> hey, why don't I get cookies?
<tmdx120> Does anyone know how to edit a config file in kate?
* noteventime steals tdmx120's cookie
* noteventime steals all jpatricks cookie
<noteventime> s
<jpatrick> heh
<noteventime> tdmx120, kdesu kate FILE
<tmdx120> thankyou
<noteventime> np
* noteventime throws a lot of cookies to everybody
<noteventime> Yay, cookie rain
<ryanakca> hmmm.... cookies
<krenx> damn, the game is running in slowmotion
<krenx> quake2
<noteventime> :(
<noteventime> Are you using xgl?
<krenx> xgl ?
<krenx> :D
<noteventime> If you dont know you arent using it
<krenx> ok
<krenx> but what is it ?
<noteventime> OpenGL accelerated Xserver
<krenx> a
<noteventime> Lots od eyecandy
<noteventime> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<krenx> ok
<krenx> anyone, how do i use the nvidia-settings tool?
<noteventime> :D
<noteventime> Take a look at the videos
<krenx> what videos
<krenx> :P
<krenx> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<noteventime> kenx, http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<krenx> forgot too install  linux-image-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<krenx> brb
<krenx> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<krenx> noteventime: gimme that url again please
<krenx> :P
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<noteventime> :D
<krenx> and what do i need that for ?
<stevekl> Does anyone know how to turn on the autocorrect feature in oppenoffice
<stevekl> Like when you mispell a word, it underlines it?
<stevekl> It's apparently not working for me
<justanotheruser> oeps
<noteventime> stevekl, you need to install a language pacl
<noteventime> pack*
<noteventime> krenx, You don't need it, it's just cool :D
<stevekl> noteventime: openoffice.org-l10n-en-us is installed...do I need something else?
<noteventime> I think so
<noteventime> I'm not sure I'm using kword
<stevekl> hm, I wonder if I should try kword
<noteventime> stevekl, see that you get 1.5
<noteventime> www.kubuntu.org <- instructions here
<momo3> http://israel.275mb.com/index3.php
<stevekl> So what IS everyone's favorite MSword clone?
<stevekl> I'm writing a school paper on linux for the first time
<HymnToLife> stevekl> nano
<Seantater> I muxh prefer Open Office 2
<Seantater> s/muxh/much
<Seantater> There is Koffice too
<stevekl> nano can't replace MS word sorry
<Seantater> OO2 can, can it not?
<HymnToLife> stevekl> nano owns you :p
<saaida> my god whole day just installing linux :)
<HymnToLife> well, I'm using word processors like twice a year, so OOo does the trick for me
<saaida> finally i got to my sound driver problem but another thing came up
<saaida> the sound output is too low
<vge> saaida: what kmix says about your imput lvls?
<vge> *output ^^
<krenx> noteventime: one last time, gimme that opengl command :D
<noteventime> krenx, glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering
<noteventime> :D
<krille> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Seantater> krille: anything you need concerning NTFS?
<krenx> Hi Seantater. do you by any chance know why opengl games runs in slowmotion ?
<Seantater> krenx: do you have a sufficient video card?
<Seantater> krenx: slow video cards, or lacking a video card might cause that
<Seantater> krenx: along with it becoming a "slideshow"..
<krenx> yea, i have a geforce4 ti4200
<HymnToLife> krenx> with drivers installed ?
<krenx> Yes.
<krenx> otherwise i woudltnt be able to run opengl :P
<saaida> my God. my mp3 play a little bit very very Fast "u know those funny fast talking"
<kunjan> how do i recover a lost password for /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<kunjan> ?
<krenx> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<HymnToLife> kunjan> /msg nickserv help :)
<kunjan> thanks HymnToLife
<kunjan> HymnToLife: there is no option to recover or reset the pass
<HymnToLife> ae you sure ?
<kunjan> yup
<kunjan> i did /msg nickserv help
<HymnToLife> oh yeah indeed
<HymnToLife> I guess you'll have to register another one
<kunjan> sucks
<kunjan> oh well
<blindboy1runt> hi all
<Seantater> hello
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<blindboy1runt> i'm having a little problem installing an icon theme
<kunjan_> thanks HymnToLife
<blindboy1runt> I have downloaded one - but it doesn't seem to be understood by the icon installer
<ciccio> hi there
<saaida> does anyone knows how i can reset KMIX setting ?
<blindboy1runt> never mind - worked it out - I was being dumb
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 1 minute in #ubuntu-meeting
#kubuntu 2006-05-03
<BearKnuckle> How can I setup a framebuffered grub-boot-menu?
* robotgeek hides
<BearKnuckle> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<kev1n> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<saaida> firefox
<Hobbsee> !tell saaida about firefox1.5
<saaida> Thanx
<yanis> hello
<_chris> hi
<yanis> I have added some comments/thoughts to KDESimplify in the wiki
<yanis> I intent to add a lot more
<_chris> cool
<_chris> whats KDESimplify?
* _chris is a linux noob
<yanis> it's some default options in Kubuntu that are different from the KDE project's one
<Hobbsee> yanis: link?
<yanis> just a sec
<saaida> yanis : what kind of options are modifyed ?
<yanis> for example:haven't you noticed that konqueror's menu has been modified?
<yanis> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSimplifyKDE
<yanis> that is the link
<crimsun> Is anyone experiencing artsd pegging the cpu at 100% ?
<crimsun> if so, please query me
<yanis> crimsun: a lot of app do that some times
<crimsun> this is artsd-specific
<_chris> interesting link
<steveire> lo
<crimsun> I have a fix, I just need to confirm it
<yanis> _chris: just post your ideas ;)
<steveire> is knaptic just as good as synaptic>
<robotgeek> steveire: in dapper, adept is better :)
<steveire> hmmm...
<yanis> UI of adept is very strange
<yanis> i think it needs improvement..
<steveire> When dapper is frozen, will I be using adept to update to it, or will I have to burn a new iso?
<steveire> I use adept atm btw
<robotgeek> steveire: you can upgrade after changing sources.list
<robotgeek> yanis: are you sure you are using the one in dapper
<steveire> I think I'll try Kynaptic. It seems everyone else uses synaptic...
<yanis> robotgeek: I use the version 1
<steveire> So do I 1.0
<steveire> Network question: Are there any issues going to come up if I install bind9 on my laptop and then connect it to the network in college? I think I had some DHCP thing running the last time (I had no idea what it was) and I got a phone call from Computing services. I think there's some issue about rogue DHCP or something. Anyone have any info?
<tarmath> bind the dns server?
<steveire> yes
<tarmath> why would you need that on your laptop?
<steveire> I selected network-manager, and it wants to install that too.
<tarmath> ah, it probly needs the client tools maybe
<steveire> Any issues there? Does that DHCP thing make sense to you?
<tarmath> as long as you keep the server off, which you likely absolutely do not need, you'll be fine
<johntr7> hi, can any1 tell me if theres a bugs channel or the like ?
<steveire> If I turn it on, that will create issues?
<tarmath> yea I mean so your college network works with dhcp, which is exactly what most college networks do
<tarmath> no i doubt it
<tarmath> oh you mean if the dns server is turned on?
<steveire> And by me running dhcp from my laptop, what did that do?
<tarmath> well, nah it wont, but my guess is that you dont need it anyway
<steveire> oh you mean if the dns server is turned on? <<< yeah
<steveire> Whoa, that's getting a bit mixed up. I hope you're following
<tarmath> its not mixed up
<steveire> And by me running dhcp from my laptop, what did that do?
<tarmath> network-manager probly needs bind because it's using some tool included in the package
<tarmath> the college network runs a dhcp server
<tarmath> so you need a dhcp client on your laptop to connect to that server and get an ip address
<tarmath> what is running on your laoptop is the dhcp client
<steveire> I think I installed a dchp server, and that caused the issue. It was a fedora core 5 install. I was just ticking all the boxes (my first linux attempt)
<steveire> does that make any sense?
<steveire> no one knows...
<slow-motion> n8
<manganga> Hello there... is there any way to disable the Shutdown, reboot, etc options from the Login screen?
<krenx> !chroot
<ubotu> somebody said chroot was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<saaida> hi there . any one can help with getting macromedia plug-in for firefox ?
<saaida> i think they have some link problem on the macromedia site
<saaida> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<saaida> this is the download location it gives
<saaida> which gives an error
<robotgeek> saaida: remove the fp
<robotgeek> use http://download.<blah> , saaida
<saaida> lol 5 minutes trying to figure it out . guess im tired after the whole day linuxing :)
<saaida> but kind satisfyed for 1st time linux install :)
<saaida> Thanx guys for the support . u been a good help all day long
<crweb> i need some help with gam_server
<crweb> it keeps going to 100% cpu
<crweb> and overheating me
<krenx> sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap /// E: Couldn't find package dchroot
<crweb> wouldn't it just be  chroot
<crweb> not  dchroot
<_chris> why is my cd stuck in the disc tray?
<_chris> I cannot open my cdtray lol
<crweb> oh, nvrmind.  I have dchroot
<crweb> _chris: right click on it, hit umount/safely remove
<crweb> or ejct
<krenx> crweb: dunno, im just following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<_chris> thanks
<crweb> _chris: when it's "mounted", eject button won't work for safety reasons
<_chris> ok
<krenx> so, where do i get the package then ?
<HymnToLife> I remember it took me ages to figure that out when I was using debien some years ago ?
<HymnToLife> like "wgy the hell do I have to reboot to ejecd CDS, linux sucks" :p
<krenx> lol
<crweb> it's just the way it works,  Applie/osx works like that too
<crweb> they don't even give you a tray button
<crweb> linux/unix/osx believes the mounted drive will exist while it is mounted, there for always in use
<krenx> could anyone help me settin up a t ?
<krenx> opps
<crweb> you take a disc out in windows while the disc is being used, and you have bad results
<crweb> same process
<_chris> how come I cant navigate the contents of my wireless network cards driver disc?
<_chris> all I get is manual, and start.exe
<crweb> then that's all there is
<_chris> there should be more folders than that
<crweb> why?
<crweb> everything must be built into start.exe
<_chris> oh
<_chris> on suse it would show the different files
<crweb> really?
<crweb> that is strange
<crweb> show hidden files maybe?
<crweb> under view
<_chris> hmm dosent work
<_chris> this is really strange
<_chris> I guess I can just download the drivers
<crweb> sure that's not just a manual cd?
<_chris> yes
<crweb> what card/driver disc?
<_chris> its a wireless g plus Desktop card
<crweb> right
<crweb> made by?
<_chris> belkin
<crweb> yup
<crweb> model #?
<_chris> not sure
<_chris> isnt there a command I can run that will tell me?
<crweb> hmm.. should be on the box,  or   lspci
<_chris> I dont have the box
<crweb> i've got a whole stack of those cd's at my other place
<crweb> can't find one here
<crweb> i'll take a look at some of them
<crweb> i have an idea of what it is
<crweb> there is a "hidden" flag
<crweb> sometimes wine makes you set it
<_chris> oh
<crweb> _chris: you want a fix?
<crweb> will take editing a file
<crweb> as root
<_chris> crweb: Yes please
<crweb> sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<_chris> ok
<crweb> find a line that says /media/cdrom0
<crweb> or something like that and paste it here
<_chris> ok found it
<crweb> (hightlight it,  middle click on your text entry box)
<HymnToLife> or use the old school Ctrl+C/Ctrl+V :p
<crweb> mine is:  /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<_chris> here it is: /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<crweb> ctrl-c does not work in nano, in a konsole window
<crweb> cool
<crweb> yeah that's it
<crweb> change it to
<HymnToLife> oh yeah obviously
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php | Dapper discussion/support in here! | Breezy discussion/support in here | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |
<HymnToLife> well, I never use nano except in full command line on servers
<crweb> _chris:    user,noauto,unhide
<crweb> change nothing else
<_chris> ok
<_chris> it should look like this correct? /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,unhide
<crweb> make sure that the 0  0   didn't make a new line
<_chris> its still on the same line
<crweb> ok
<crweb> that should be fine
<_chris> ok
<crweb> ctrl-x, y
<_chris> how do I save and exit?
<Sergi0> :)
<HymnToLife> _chris> Ctrl+O and then Ctrl+X
<_chris> ok
<crweb> or just ctrl-x, y
<HymnToLife> and enter in between
<deuce868> any active yakuake users? When I start it up from the command line it says it started but I get the Uh oh.. can't write data.. error
<crweb> _chris: take your disc out, and put it back in when done
<Sergi0> deuce868: yakuake?
<_chris> it works now!
<_chris> thanks :D
<crweb> sweet
<deuce868> Sergi0: yes
<crweb> cheap bastards
<mrfishhat> May i ask if anyone has had luck with dual monitors?
<Sergi0> deuce868: whats that? :)
<crweb> mrfishhat: i've got 3
<crweb> mrfishhat: works great
<crweb> mrfishhat: there are several ubuntu howtos on the wiki
<deuce868> Sergi0: seriously? It's a terminal window that attaches to the top of the screen and drops down when you hit F12.
<deuce868> Very cool terminal app as it drops over your workspace and then slides up when you click off of it, but won't lose its place.
<deuce868> I just did a series of updates today and now it won't start.
<_chris> is there a way to change the single click to double click?
<Sergi0> deuce868: ye seriously! :) never used it, dont need it i guess.
<crweb> _chris: its in your settings area, under mouse
<mrfishhat> crweb: ill have t o search more next time thanks
<crweb> mrfishhat: i'll be around on irc, just /msg me if you need extra help
<_chris> ok thanks
<deuce868> Sergi0: if you spend much time in a terminal it rocks. I use it for my svn commands and such
<crweb> mrfishhat: sometimes there are "gotchas"
<crweb> mrfishhat: there's no gui way to do it really
<_chris> ah after all of that, I get an invalid drivers error in ndiswrapper lol
<Sergi0> deuce868: is it just for kde? or gnome?
<ph0nk> How can it be that XMMS plays my mp3-files well, but Kaffeine and amaroK dont? (Using Kubuntu Dapper Drake beta)
<eosyn> need the gstreamer-ugly files
<eosyn> I think
<deuce868> Sergi0: I think it's KDE. I've not tried it in Gnome
* eosyn had the same problem and read the lovely faq
<_chris> ill be right back
<ph0nk> the weird thing is that it worked perfectly with breezy
<krenx> !wine
<crweb> ph0nk: xmms, and kde use different mp3 decoders
<ph0nk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already installed.
<ph0nk> crweb, ok. do you have any idea of what i should do?
<krenx> where can i get latest libwine _
<crweb> ph0nk: google  Restricted formats Ubuntu
<crweb> ph0nk: there are directions for everything multimedia there
<crweb> ph0nk: "restricted formats wiki"
<ph0nk> crweb: thanks. as i said before - it worked perfectly until i updated to dapper.
<crweb> ph0nk: yes, that would be correct
<crweb> stuff changes
<crweb> ph0nk: the old mp3 stuff got removed probably
<ph0nk> Okey.
<crweb> deuce868: works fine here
<crweb> deuce868: pretty sweet, thanks
<crweb> deuce868: it says "can't write data"  here too, but it's still working
<deuce868> crweb: damn you!!! :-) What version of kubuntu are you using?
<crweb> deuce868: i suspect that when you start it from console the output is on the console not the x log file
<crweb> deuce868: dapper drake, 6.06
<deuce868> crweb: hmmm, I guess I'll have to play some more. When I start it from a shortcut it says it's running and then hangs.
<deuce868> It shows up in ps aux, but it isn't working.
<thoffmeyer> how do I change the clock to 12hour?
<crweb> i just fresh installed it, and it works
<crweb> thoffmeyer: right click -> date time format
<thoffmeyer> crweb: yes and..?
<crweb> thoffmeyer: change the time format?
<thoffmeyer> there no option for 12 hour
<crweb> 12 hour == AMPM
<thoffmeyer> it's in there
<crweb> did you change it earlier?
<ph0nk> seems like amaroK needed libxine-extracodecs
<crweb> ph0nk: yeah, that's it
<crweb> ;)
<thoffmeyer> crweb: no
<ph0nk> ;)
<justanotheruser> more people out there who lost there video in videoplayer after an upgrade in dapper?
<crweb> ph0nk: sorry, couldn't remember
<ph0nk> no problem, thanks for your help anyway.
<crweb> thoffmeyer: something is wrong then,  change it to HH:MM:SS, restart kde, then come back change it to AMPM, and restart kde
<crweb> thoffmeyer: that should put it back on track
<thoffmeyer> ight
<thoffmeyer> brb
<ep> I can i determine make/model of my video card
<ep> how
<crweb> ep: lspci
<bimberi> ep: 'lspci' in a terminal might tell you
<ep> ok thx
<t1k> the kubuntu cd I have is scratched.  Rather and make another one, I'm interested in doing a network (ftp) install.  Does kubuntu do that?
<t1k> I looked in the wiki etc, but didn't find anything
<crweb> t1k: you could do an advanced install, install only the base system
<crweb> t1k: and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crweb> t1k: with apt-get you're basically doing a net install off the cd anyway
<t1k> the package that's failing is zlib, would the basic install avoid that?
<crweb> yeah.. that's important
<crweb> even for net install
<krenx> Anyone knows where i can get libwine*.deb for all architextures
<crweb> zlib kinda makes it so you can install the packages
<ph0nk> crweb: that sure sounds important to me :)
<stodge> Anyone know if mysql5 is available for kubuntu?
<dj_goku> stodge: you search in adept?
<stodge> Yeah I only see 4 or 4.1
<crweb> stodge: did you enable universe and multiverse, and backports?
<t1k> I was afraid of that.
<dj_goku> did you enable (uni/multi)verse
<stodge> hmmmm
<t1k> thanks guys
<x1n933k> I could use some ideas on if it is possible to login to kde with OS X software other than NX?
<x1n933k> Over a network that is
<stodge> Yes I think so
<crweb> x1n933k: there is XDMCP
<dj_goku> x1n933k: vnc?
<crweb> x1n933k: and vnc
<DarkShock> it is normal that I get "kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!" when running kbuildsycoca (dapper amd64)
<stodge> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<dj_goku> stodge: you think? so you changed them or?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<stodge> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<stodge> Are those the right ones?
<dj_goku> are the deb src also changed?
<stodge> I don't have deb src ones selected - I don't want sourec installed
<crweb> stodge: guess it's not in breezy then :(
<stodge> It must be dapper only
<dj_goku> stodge: looks that way
<dj_goku> I only see 4.1
<__mikem> hey, is the next version going to replace that yucky pasty blue color scheme currntly used in the kubuntu-desktop package
<dj_goku> __mikem: you can always change the scheme =)
<Hobbsee> __mikem: which one in particular, and are you talking about breezy or dapper?
<__mikem> I am currently using breezy
<__mikem> I think it would be a nice idea if they implimented the humanity scheme for kde
<__mikem> i tried to do it myself, but found it difficult
<__mikem> I eventually got it done
<Hobbsee> it's been changed in dapper
<__mikem> could I have a screen shot
<__mikem> Glad to hear it by the way
<Hobbsee> yeah, me too
<Hobbsee> er...they're on the wiki...
<Hobbsee> nick Hobbsee_away
* Hobbsee is afk
<Hobbsee_away> (who nicked off with my /????)
<__mikem> not me
<__mikem> maybe someone hacked the chanel
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<__mikem> i suppose you could nick back though
<ph0nk> maybe special agents from microsoft.
* __mikem is afraid of special agents from microsoft
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<justanotheruser> is there a know issue with updates(dapper) or is my system terroring me (all movies doesn't show video anymore)
<ph0nk> Actually, i have worked @ microsoft :)
<crweb> i ain't afraid of metally handcap people
<crweb> microsoft agents or not
<__mikem> Cool, in all seriousness I have heard their hq in washington is the coolest place
<crweb> as much money as they have
<crweb> it better be
<ph0nk> Humm, the Stockholm-office is not really cool.
<ph0nk> It's mostly grey...
<__mikem> Well, you worked for them, you get used to it, we don't
<crweb> i'd shoot myself
<__mikem> heres a question, whats a microsoft veterin doing using a gnu/linux distro
<justanotheruser> i'd rather eat my own shit
<ph0nk> Haha. As an IT consultant i could end up anywhere.
<crweb> __mikem: see above
<__mikem> lol, o my
<crweb> __mikem: you odn't think MS uses linux?
<crweb> they have a huge linux lab
<ph0nk> i've also worked @ Adobe and IBM. All places were really booring.
<__mikem> I think they use it but they are too arogant to admit that windows sucks
<crweb> __mikem: everything has a purpose
<__mikem> aparently windows server's place is NOT hosting hotmail though
<ph0nk> When i worked @ ms they didn't allow me to install firefox on my laptop. It would be "emberassing if any costumer would see it". Hey, it's my laptop?
<crweb> some software is better for some needs,  they use that software where they need to
<__mikem> not surprised
<crweb> isn't running IE embarrassing enough?
<__mikem> did they make you remove all gnu software also
<__mikem> lol, no, running microsoft anti-spyware is worse
<crweb> a company that can't stop spyware from being installed on it's own OS
<__mikem> not nearly as bad as installing msn desktop search
<__mikem> yup my point exactly
<crweb> sure as hell can't make software to remove spyware
<HymnToLife> worst MS app ever : Windows Movie Maker, now THAT's a pice of crap
<__mikem> amen
<__mikem> the only thing more pointless is outlook express
<ph0nk> crweb: Yeah, that SHOULD be embarrassing enought. But they were proud of iexplore, they thought it was "misunderstood".
<__mikem> wow, lets see
<crweb> i could believe that
<crweb> it's highly misunderstood
<ph0nk> __mikem: No, the beef was only about firefox vs. iexplore.
<__mikem> a web browser that is so full of holes it looks (and smells) like swiss chese
<crweb> people expect it not to allow people to install spyware, adware, and virus.  IE is HIGHLY misunderstood.
<ph0nk> lol
<__mikem> thousands of exploit based virus installs per day
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<crweb> i'm just happy i can run it in Wine
* crweb j/k
<__mikem> I compiled cedega from cvs to run bejeweled
<klondike>  Excuse my intromision but  I think as  crweb
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Kubuntu 6.06 Beta 2 released! http://tinyurl.com/g9owy | Dapper discussion/support in here! | Breezy discussion/support in here | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<__mikem> that was weird
<justanotheruser> wtf?
<klondike> I was a windows user and I used Iexplorer and Firefox
<__mikem> I thought that was what it said before
<Riddell> apokryphos: can you set -t as well please
<__mikem> I used to use ie, then I saw the light
<klondike> I did a te st, eith Iexplorer I had some adware in  2 days
<crweb> i never used IE
<__mikem> good for you
<klondike> with mozilla no one :-)
<crweb> i just heard it was bad
<crweb> figured it was on my own too
<apokryphos> Riddell: sure
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by apokryphos
<__mikem> the most pointless thing ever created by ms, the office paperclip
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<crweb> nah, he was just before his time
<__mikem> thats one way of looking at it
<crweb> and written poorly..
<crweb> but we can't hold that against him
<__mikem> I guess I can say one good thing about microsoft, they did a good job designing and implimenting the .NET framework/runtime
<crweb> yeah.. it was amazing
<crweb> they practically copy and pasted java
<crweb> and stuff
<__mikem> no, its way better than java
<crweb> oh?
<crweb> you mean you can run .net software on linux?
<crweb> cause, it IS java
<crweb> without crossplatform support
<__mikem> ever hear of mono
<crweb> umm, yes
<crweb> heh
<crweb> ironically i have
<klondike> excuse I've to go here it's 2:3 0 AM
<crweb> ;)
<klondike> cu
<__mikem> c ya
<__mikem> From a programmers perspective, I find the c# programming language to be of better design than java
<crweb> lol
<DarkShock> even handling in Java/Swing sucks
<crweb> the fact that, you can change just a few lines of java code, and compile it in C# doesn't bother you?
<__mikem> that is not entirely true.
<crweb> i'm sorry, but I'd rather have sun controlling that market than MS
<__mikem> So would I, but the fact is microsoft has the better product
<crweb> only because they ripped off java, and fixed a few of the people's complaints
<DarkShock> with .NET, you are not tied to C# only
<__mikem> its business, and microsoft is (unfortunately) good at it
<crweb> with .NET you are tied to windows
<crweb> thats what they really want
<DarkShock> yes
<crweb> sure, there is C# linux support
<crweb> it's basic
<DarkShock> it would be worse with Vista
<__mikem> DarkSHock not true, you can use vb.net c++, ocml, java (j#) pascal (borland delphi), and many others
<__mikem> ocAml rather
<__mikem> they even have sml for .net
<__mikem> I hate *ml based languages, but they are there
<DarkShock> __mikem: re-read my sentence
<crweb> __mikem: that's what he said
<__mikem> oh, I didn't see the word NOT,
<__mikem> sorry
<crweb> __mikem: from a developers stand point, it was much much easier to make qt -> java bindings, than qt -> C#
<__mikem> as far as minimul linux support for c#, I wouldn't really use c# for much more than whats supported, if you are talking about more intense apps, I would do it in c/c++
<DarkShock> leave C# to GNOME
<__mikem> I will also write assembly if I have to
<crweb> I'm part of a team, making mono qt bindings
<__mikem> cool
<DarkShock> we are ok with C++/Qt, PyQt, PyKDE and Ruby
<__mikem> I have been trying to track down a book on Qt for c++
<DarkShock> __mikem: there is
<__mikem> I am sure there is
<crweb> __mikem: there is a good qt4 book, in the links on www.trolltech.com
<DarkShock> __mikem: C++ GUI Programming with Qt3
<crweb> __mikem: and its free
<DarkShock> the Qt4 version isn't released yet
<crweb> i heard june/july for C++ Gui programming with qt4
<DarkShock> crweb: you are developing Qt mono bindings and you are bashing .NET, isn't a bit weird ?
<crweb> there is a new book out though
<crweb> DarkShock: we do what we do.
<crweb> DarkShock: doesn't mean i support .net
<__mikem> DarkShock I aggree with you
<crweb> i support qt
<__mikem> I support .net but I don't like the company, that is where I stand as weird as it is
<crweb> i can't stand behind something that the community has no involvment with
<crweb> the problem with mono is, it will always be catchup
<DarkShock> I was a hobbist C# developer before moving to Linux/KDE
<crweb> and MS can break it at any time
<__mikem> all valid
<crweb> http://www.informit.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0131879057&rl=1
<__mikem> but why would they want to break it
<crweb> __mikem: ask novell,  netscape, aol, or any other company that has relied on a microsoft library
<crweb> http://www.trolltech.com/developer/books.html
<crweb> the 2nd book on that list is free
<h3sp4wn> .net is too slow
<crweb> just create an account
<__mikem> h3sp4wn I know how to write in x86 assembly also, is that fast enough for you?
<crweb> it's only fast, if you know what you are doing
<crweb> ;)
<DarkShock> kubuntu-desktop dependency is a bit broken, if I try to remove kopete, it ask me to remove kubuntu and kdenetwork (which I don't want)
<__mikem> true, but I have read plenty of books and wrote plenty of code
<crweb> you need to look into history
<crweb> on why you don't tie your applications to microsoft
<crweb> more recent history
<__mikem> I aggree, gnu should be doing is writing an open source version of .net, how does OpenNET sound to you
<crweb> ad-aware, norton suite, avg antivirus
<crweb> etc
<crweb> sure, they can write it
<crweb> but MS controlls the standard
<crweb> if you want something "like" .net
<__mikem> so you are saying that microsoft will dilliperately change it to circumvent the efforts of gnu
<__mikem> all gnu needs to do is keep following them untill there are no changes they could posibly make without degrading the quality of the product
<crweb> do you seriously doubt that they wouldn't?
<__mikem> see above
<crweb> heh
<crweb> every upgrade
<crweb> every service pack
<crweb> look at what sp2 broke
<__mikem> if thats what it takes to take down the man
<crweb> they don't care
<__mikem> Sooner or later, microsoft will fall, its just how it is
<crweb> you will never catch up to .net
<crweb> because, it's not open
<crweb> theres nothing saying MS has to keep the API the way it is
<crweb> you wrote your software in .net
<DarkShock> __mikem: agreed
<crweb> if MS changes, YOU change your code
<h3sp4wn> mikem: Is there any examples on the net of programs you have worked on or written is assembler ?
<crweb> __mikem: read the holloween letters,  MS did just that to novell constantly
<__mikem> I have the source code for a disassembler I wrote a while ago, but its quite huge
<__mikem> it was writen in c++ though
<crweb> __mikem: look at what vista is going to break
<__mikem> everything
<crweb> __mikem: anything pre directx 10, won't work
<crweb> that's every game ever made
<DarkShock> UAP is a real joke in his current state according to websites
<DarkShock> UAP = User Account Protection
<crweb> you really think MS cares?
<__mikem> NOpe
<DarkShock> something UNIX has since the beginning
<DarkShock> MS only care about your money
<crweb> so what stops them from making changes just to break mono?
<sheldonc> crweb: where the hell did you get this info from? <crweb> __mikem: anything pre directx 10, won't work
<crweb> nothing right now, cause mono isn't a threat
<__mikem> The ironic thing is, microsoft is afraid of the linux camp
<crweb> sheldonc: from the new sublayer for opengl/directx
<__mikem> because they know linux is better, all someone needs to do is create a good linux distro and market it properly
<sheldonc> crweb: but what doc says that no legacy games will be supported?
<__mikem> ubuntu could have been that distro if someone would put some investment into marketing
<__mikem> crweb, this is where you are going to have to back up your claims, good luck
<crweb> unless they cancelled the new graphics later, directx 9 was not compatable
<crweb> and opengl was going to run on top of directx 10
<crweb> ok, looks like they made a DX9 LDDM driver
<crweb> my bad
<DarkShock> crweb: didn't read that
<crweb> http://news.softpedia.com/news/DirectX-10-and-so-it-ends-7762.shtml
<DarkShock> Vista isn't the Windows release that MS will cut backwards compability
<XVampireX> Hi
<crweb> that was september of 2005
<crweb> so maybe they changed their minds
<XVampireX> Can anyone please tell me if there's some package in the repositories which combines everything to startup with programming?
<sheldonc> crweb: "Even so, dear Microsoft hasn't totally forgotten us. Some sort of compatibility will be available through a software layer (probably some emulation)"
<crweb> right, but the fact is, they broke it
<DarkShock> XVampireX: build-essential ?
<crweb> you really want to play your games emulated?
<crweb> there's already speed issues
<XVampireX> Is that just the libraries? What about the programs...?
<DarkShock> XVampireX: the basic thing you need to compile a software
<crweb> sheldonc: you think the emulation will be good?
<___mikem> sorry, my laptop died so I couldn't respond, what did I miss
<DarkShock> XVampireX: I would do "apt-get install build-essential automake1.9 kdelibs4-dev unsermake"
<crweb> ___mikem: directx pre 10 was cut, but probably will run in an emulation layer
<sheldonc> crweb: no, but it is somewhat supported
<___mikem> emulation never works as well, and it probably will have limited support
<___mikem> too much overhead in most cases
<sheldonc> it will probably run total annihilation though, thats all that matters :P
<crweb> lol
<crweb> hopefully
<crweb> that was DX5 though
<crweb> or 6
<XVampireX> DarkShock: Thanks, say, does it by any chance include Python?
<___mikem> ALl I care about is bejeweled chessmaster and rollercoaster tycoon
<DarkShock> XVampireX: add kdesdk to that list, now ready to compile a KDE software :)
<DarkShock> XVampireX: I don't think so
<___mikem> One thing I am worried about, will FInale still work?
<XVampireX> Oh, so I'll have to install it manually, oh well :P
<crweb> ___mikem: can  you not do that in wine?
<XVampireX> What's a good IDE for python?
<crweb> ___mikem: i've had rollerc, in wine before
<___mikem> I use the cvs version of cedega
<crweb> i do to
<crweb> sometimes wine is better though
<DarkShock> XVampireX: I haven't looked at Python yet
<crweb> specially lately
<XVampireX> Ah, alright
<___mikem> for games you generally want to use cedega
<XVampireX> Cause I want to learn programming, and I hear Python is good for starters?
<___mikem> I recomend learning c as a first language, its difficult, but if you stick with it, its worth it
<crweb> ___mikem: for instance freelancer,  wine only
<jjesse> !ubuiquity
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jjesse
<jjesse> !espresso
<ubotu> jjesse: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crweb> XVampireX: python is very good for starters
<___mikem> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<DarkShock> XVampireX: I heard that too
<XVampireX> Yeah, hehe
<justanotheruser> XVampireX: i hear good things about eric3
<crweb> XVampireX: i recommend not learning languages, and instead learning "how to program"
<Seantater> I use and would recommend python
<___mikem> I may be just a 17 year old code monkey, but I think he should learn c first
<HymnToLife> amen to crweb
<XVampireX> Say, would Python work well for netcode?
<Seantater> probably
<Seantater> There's php too
<XVampireX> crweb: Yes, That's what I want :P
<Seantater> But I -think_ google uses python...
<XVampireX> What's eric3?
<crweb> XVampireX: start building algorithms and stuff
<Seantater> A python IDE
<XVampireX> Ah
<justanotheruser> yes: http://www.linuxjournal.com/articles/web/2004-08/7739/7739f1.png
<XVampireX> I'll check it out
<crweb> XVampireX: make lists in python, and sort them, learn all the sorts, learn how to make lists, and storage methods
<___mikem> does pythos support pointers?
<crweb> learn how to "think" and problem solve, language independant
<XVampireX> Yeah, cause I have had a little project I designed, got someone to help me out. But he said C# (Since he was using C#) that netcode will be slower on interpreted languages
<___mikem> *python rather
<DarkShock> no pointer in Python
<___mikem> darnit
<DarkShock> XVampireX: what is your little project
<XVampireX> Is Bittorrent protocol completely based on Python?
<___mikem> then whats the point
<crweb> XVampireX: i learned qt without knowing any c++
<crweb> XVampireX: qt takes care of a lot of stuff for you
<XVampireX> Yes, I saw that :)
<DarkShock> XVampireX: yes
<crweb> sometimes, i resort to qt, for basic console apps
<XVampireX> My "little" project is Peer to Peer net code
<XVampireX> for MMORPGs
<crweb> its just nice
<___mikem> Ive seen python source code, it looks like a nice clean language, but in my book, lack of pointer support is a no-no
<Seantater> Anyone know where I can get help on PyKDE, I never could figure it out..
<crweb> it's nice to learn algorithms, and stuff, without having to worry about memory managment
<XVampireX> Yeah, If Python is efficient enough for Net Code, that would be just great!
<crweb> if you're wanting to "learn how to think"  yo uodn't want to be fighting with pointers and dynamic memory 95% of the time
<saaida> guys : how i can enable swap files ?
<___mikem> I am sorry, but I have always been a masocist
<DarkShock> crweb: you have a point
<crweb> I program in pseudo code
<crweb> i think in pseudo code,
<___mikem> once I wrote a very simplistic windows app in assembly language just so I could say I did
<DarkShock> I think in pseudo C++
<crweb> then i pick a language after the functin is done
<crweb> right
<crweb> well, WE do that
<crweb> cause we know C++ now
<Seantater> saaida: read up of swapon
<yanis> hah ___mikem
<crweb> but if you know nothing about language syntax
<Seantater> saaida: try doing swapon /path/to/swapfile
<crweb> you are going to waste ALL of your time, trying to figure out if you passed by value, refference, or did i pass a pointer?
<XVampireX> I got a friend who is studying multiple languages in school
<dj_goku> crweb: use java then =)
<crweb> learn the algorithms and problem solving
<yanis> you're right crweb
<crweb> get a book to do syntax
<__mikem> took long enough
<crweb> give me 2 days, i can write you stuff in any language
<crweb> just give me a syntax book
<crweb> well..
<crweb> maybe not asm
<dj_goku> haha
<__mikem> I know asm, haha
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> jk
<yanis> crweb: some lang are complicated
<yanis> crweb: not every language is like C
<dj_goku> I like Java so far.
<crweb> i use scheme, java, c++ c, python, perl
<crweb> c# now
<__mikem> BASIC, SML, CAML, OCAML, PASCAL, non c like languages
<crweb> my point is,  a sort algorithm is a sort algorithm
<__mikem> APL?
<crweb> if you can't sort something
<crweb> it doesn't matter what language you use
<__mikem> crweb, how about APL?
<crweb> and if you just learn a langauge
<crweb> how do you even know sorting exists
<ubuntu> hi folks.  have a simple question:  was going to install kubuntu's latest beta, but the installer from the live cd is not working properly.  am i better off installing the latest stable? i would like to dual boot w/ windoze
<dj_goku> __mikem: what is apl?
<crweb> yeah, not familiar with apl
<HymnToLife> ubuntu > I would install Breezy then upgrade to Dapper, yes
<__mikem> APL = A Programming Language (Literally), its an obscure language that requir3es a special keyboard and uses mathematical notation for expressions
<dj_goku> oh
<ubuntu> hymn, thx, that's what i was thinking.  thx man.
<crweb> if you know how to sort,  to sort in APL, guess you would need the keyboard, and a book to give you syntax
<getafix> does anyone have any idea when i try to play a cd using amarok that it stutters?
<getafix> also any idea why i can
<HymnToLife> !tell getafix about dma
<getafix> 't change the resolution above 1024
<h3sp4wn> getafix: amarok-xine ?
<crweb> if you know the stuff to get the job done,  even if it's english sentances, you understand enough you can adapt
<XVampireX> Yeah, you need to use xine
<crweb> to any language
<__mikem> insidently, sorting in asm is easy if you are using the c runtime library functions
<getafix> xine is installed
<getafix> i installed i think
<getafix> through adept?
<XVampireX> It doesn't matter through what
<XVampireX> Go to configurations and see if xine is chosen
<getafix> haha hey mikem
<XVampireX> is Engine
<h3sp4wn> getafix - you need to make sure amarok-xine is installed (will remove amarok-gstreamer)
<flack> anyone: Can I get help, Im trying to install a tv tuner card onto my computer, but I fail at life. I have narrowed it down to this walkthrough: http://ivtv.writeme.ch/tiki-index.php?page=KubuntuHowTo
<getafix> logans brother?
<__mikem> hello getafix
<getafix> still in central?
<flack> FATAL: Module ivtv not found.
<flack> anyone: modprobe ivtv echos ^^^
<XVampireX> WOW! Eric is a HEAVY IDE.
<XVampireX> And I mean it in a good way
<__mikem> does it have a wysiwyg
<flack> Any help guys? :-(
<h3sp4wn> what is ivtv suppost to be ?
<__mikem> tv tuner I think h3sp4wn
<__mikem> brb
<flack> h3sp4wn?
<__mikem> back
<flack> Oh, wow, never mind
<flack> its a tv tuner card
<flack> (or drivers for it)
<tarmath> any of you know how to view the differences between 2 language locales? or some ressource that would help be about it?
<DarkShock> which two languages ?
<getafix> anyone know why konsole is telling me that sudo gedit command isn't found?
<XVampireX> mikem: No but it has integration with QT toolkits
<h3sp4wn> flack: free or non-free ?
<flack> getafix: Is gedit installed?
<tarmath> DarkShock: lets say no_NO and nn_NO
<flack> h3sp4wn: free
<getafix> haha hah appernetly not cheers flack
<h3sp4wn> flack: included in which package ?
<flack> getafix: :-P
<flack> h3sp4wn: Downloaded the source from the site I linked you to, apt-get didn't have it
<DarkShock> tarmath: like en_US and en_GB, but no idea how to compare two locales
<h3sp4wn> flack: there is no link being pasted in here in recent past
<flack> http://ivtv.writeme.ch/tiki-index.php?page=KubuntuHowTo
<getafix> heh reading news about vista today inspired me to come and learning kubuntu better and get it set up sweet
<getafix> ahh learn
<tarmath> DarkShock: are en_US and en_GB really different?
<rootvik> hi
<DarkShock> tarmath: yes
<tarmath> DarkShock: bleh!
<__mikem> does anyone have a screenshot of kubuntu dapper
<tarmath> no info available anywhere dang it!
<DarkShock> __mikem: I can make you one, but I changed the color scheme a bit
<tarmath> __mikem: man there's dapper screenshots everywhere just google for em
<rootvik> im kubuntu install
<tarmath> hi rootvik
<krenx> How do i enable Universe and Multiverse repos  ?
<rootvik> hi tarmath
<flack> h3sp4wn: Any ideas why modprobe would echo not found?
<h3sp4wn> flack: what directory are you running modprobe from ? did it make successfully ?
<HymnToLife> krenx> ksudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list - remove the # at he beginning of lines wentioning Universe/Multiverse
<HymnToLife> sudo* sorry
<flack> h3sp4wn: Im just running it from the ivtv/drivers/ directory, and yes, it did make successfully
<h3sp4wn> flack: do ls -l | grep -i ivtv
<tarmath> the directory you're running modprobe from doesnt matter, your module has to be in the right folder
<tarmath> you ran make install too right?
<h3sp4wn> you need to run depmod -a
<flack> h3sp4wn: Everything in there is with the prefix iptv-, I did run makeinstall, havn't tired depmod -a, Ill do that now
<krenx> HymnToLife:  thx
<h3sp4wn> flack: is iptv.ko there ?
<flack> h3sp4wn: Same erro :-( (after running depmod -a)
<h3sp4wn> or ivtv.ko sorry
<flack> h3sp4wn: Yes, it is there
<justanotheruser> the dates on the frontpage of kubuntu.org don't match
<Hobbsee> !tell krenx about repos
<h3sp4wn> flack: insmod ./ivtv.ko
<__mikem> I can't find any screen shots with the origonal theme
<flack> h3sp4wn: insmod: error inserting './ivtv.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<h3sp4wn> flack: did you run that with sudo ?
<flack> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn> flack: otherwise try using modprobe ./ivtv.ko
<flack> h3sp4wn: FATAL: Module ./ivtv.ko not found.
<flack> h3sp4wn: ><
<flack> h3sp4wn: Any other ideas? (I really appreciate all the help you've tried to give so far :-) )
<__mikem> finally, found some, and not to shabby
<andre_> My kde fonts are abnormally tiny...   this happened after a recent system update. I'm running dapper drake, I use kde but I use GDM as my login manager, so the known bug about KDM doesn't apply.  can anyone offer any other advice?
<h3sp4wn> flack: Do you have a copy of the firmware ?
<h3sp4wn> flack: it says '    *  Copy the appropriate firmware into /lib/modules '
<flack> h3sp4wn: Erm, no :-(
<flack> h3sp4wn: What does that mean? I dont know where to get the firmware? or which to use?
<h3sp4wn> flack: try http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu (seems more complete)
<flack> h3sp4wn: Thanks much!
<krenx> whats the command to entering desktop? kdm start dont work wtf? :P
<__mikem> ok I am back
<ablyss> krenx sudo /etc/init.t/kdm start
<krenx> yea
<krenx> dont work, i think i messed a cfg file up lol
<ablyss> what is your error
<krenx> says nothing
<krenx> nothing happens
<ablyss> maybe you're on tty1
<krenx> tty1  ?
<mo0se> how do you install an .rpm thingie?
<bimberi> krenx: how about startx ?
<krenx> i saw tty1 somewhere :P
<ablyss> press control+alt+F7
<ablyss> doesn't make since though.. typing sudo ./gdm start should give you some sort of feedback
<ablyss> or ./kdm in your case
<ablyss> moOSE, install alien
<bimberi> mo0se: you can use "alien", are you sure there's no ubuntu package available?
<bimberi> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<ablyss> mo0se, install alien then type sudo alien --install rpm_app.rpm
<ablyss> alien has been most helpful for me
<__mikem> why is its use discouraged then?
<ablyss> but i stick with redhat 9 rpms
<ablyss> well probably because its not supported by ubuntu
<krenx> gah
<nsm> um this might sound stupid but i screwed up my kde fonts, i am using kubuntu 5.10
<mo0se> woo! me too.
<mo0se> :P
<nsm> restroing defaults just restores all of them to sans serif
<krenx> startx or gdm start dont work
<ablyss> i installed wine using alien and vice versa
<nsm> can anyone please list the font for each type eg. Menu, toolbar, from kcontrol fonts
<nsm> the default, kubuntu look good fonts
<ablyss> hmm
<ablyss> DejaVu Sans is what i use.
<bimberi> ablyss: i guess you were lucky then (with alien) :-)
<ablyss> yeah.. i prefer to stick with deb if possible
<ablyss> only on last desperate apps that I most have
<ablyss> most/must
<getafix> whats the kill command for stuff?
<getafix> like say a program crashes how can i just kill it
<ablyss> several ways
<ablyss> but typically a program that has crash is killed anyway.. those that hang or go into a bottleneck will need to be killed
<getafix> well adept appears to have crashed
<getafix> and its hogging all the resources
<chip42> getafix: kill or killall.. i.e. killall -9 adept
<ablyss> getafix, 1 use the GUI by running xkill, 2. type kill -9 PID 3. killall -9 app signature
<mo0se> is it possible to view and modify files in an ntfs partition?
<mo0se> from kuuuubuuuntuuuu?
<getafix> operation not permitted?
<ablyss> mo0se, only if you're savvy with hex editing ;-)
<chip42> getafix: adept is running as root... you will have to kill it as root
<getafix> ahh done
<getafix> yeha
<mo0se> really?
<getafix> sudo means run as root?
<mo0se> that sucks.
<ablyss> mo0se, viewing is okay
<chip42> getafix: yeah
<__mikem> sudo means run as root to a degree, there are still things you can't do, as specified by the sudoers file
<Hobbsee> mo0se: view, yes, modify no.
<ablyss> but editing is not possible unless you use a special tool
<getafix> sweet
<__mikem> you can use su to become root though
<getafix> ahh ta
<mo0se> can i move them from the ntfs partition to my kubuntu partition?
<Hobbsee> mo0se: yep
<ablyss> no
<ablyss> you can only copy
<Hobbsee> oh, my error
<__mikem> I kind of have an embarasing confession, right now I am on a fedora core machine because my ubuntu box overheated and died
<ablyss> i guess if you delete the originals after copy you can say there are now moved :P
<stevekl> mo0se: moving implies that you delete it after you copy it, you see
<mo0se> oh.
<mo0se> okay..
<stevekl> And you can't delete things on an ntfs drive
<stevekl> But you can copy it
<mo0se> so how do i copy it to my linux partition?
<mo0se> i seem to be having problems with that.
<mo0se> it gives me an error whenever i try.
<ablyss> now getting things complicated.. say he runs bochs and loads a windows and is able to mount this partition with the files.. maybe he can...... oh never mind
<getafix> how can i amke this realize my video card and change refresh rates and resolution
<getafix> i used adept and got the nvidia tool but i don't know how to run that tool?
<mo0se> people seem to keep saying i have to mount the partition...
<mo0se> it's already mounted...
<mo0se> i think... i mean... i can see it in konqueror...
<__mikem> go into a terminal and mount it mount -o rw <name of partition>
<stevekl> mo0se: Are you trying to do this in the console or in konquerer?
<mo0se> uhm...
<mo0se> konqueror.
<Hobbsee> mo0se: then just copy the files that you want over
<__mikem> bad idea
<stevekl> mo0se: go into a console and type 'mount', that will show you everything that you have mounted
<stevekl> if it's not on that list, then it's not mounted
<mo0se> okay.
<ablyss> mo0se, so do you get "you dont have the right privileges to move the file" ??
<mo0se> how do i get to the console?
<__mikem> when I first started out, mounting was a hard concept to get
<mo0se> no. i don't see any files.
<stevekl> open the program called 'konsole'
<mo0se> it gives me an error.
<getafix> Warning: your X configuration has been succesfully changed.
<getafix> In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to
<getafix> be restarted.
<getafix> does that mean just restart kubuntu?
<stevekl> type alt+f2 and enter 'konsole' in the box
<ablyss> getafix, no
<ablyss> getafix, means restart kdm
<mo0se> it shows "/dev/sda2 on /media/sda2 type ntfs (rw)"
<getafix> and kdm is?
<__mikem> no, it means log out, hit cntrl alt backspace, kill off x, and restart it
<stevekl> getafix: no, restart X by logging out, and when you're at the login thingie, press ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X
<stevekl> and you SHOULD be restarted into X
<mo0se> that means it's mounted, right?
<stevekl> if you're not, lt me know
<getafix> ok cool
<stevekl> mo0se: yeah that looks right
<stevekl> mo0se: ok do you know how ot navigate around the directories, with cd and stuff?
<mo0se> yeah. so when i try to access it in konqueror, it says "could not enter folder /media/sda2."
<stevekl> well, do this
<stevekl> First, "sudo -s"
<stevekl> that will bring you into superuser mode
<mo0se> okay.
<stevekl> it will ask you for your password
<mo0se> now it says root@ubuntu:
<stevekl> ok good
<stevekl> now do "cd /media/sda2"
<ablyss> __mikem, now is your method of restarting X better than my way .. i.e., sudo /etc/init.t/kdm restart ?
<__mikem> you could have also just typed su
<XVampireX> Awesome introduction to Python: http://www.freenetpages.co.uk/hp/alan.gauld/
<getafix> sorry what do i do to kill x again i ctrl al backspaced out and forgot
<getafix> haha
<mo0se> what will that do?
<stevekl> __mikem: su would have asked him for his ROOT password. sudo -s asks him for his user's password
<__mikem> I don't know ablyss,
<mo0se> what is my root password?
<stevekl> mo0se: that will change directory to /media/sda2
<__mikem> oh
<stevekl> mo0se: you don't have one probably
<ablyss> __mikem, i dont know either :-)
<mo0se> aah...
<stevekl> you don't need one, either
<__mikem> moOse, you need to set that up
<__mikem> to do so, just type sudo passwd root
<stevekl> Well you might need one but that's another show
<stevekl> one thing at a time, __mikem :)
<__mikem> lol ok
<mo0se> ohh... i think i remember this from a little tutorial thingie...
<stevekl> mo0se: ok are you in /media/sda2
<mo0se> but vaguely..
<mo0se> heh..
<mo0se> yeah.
<stevekl> ok, do you see anything if you type "ls"?
<mo0se> yeah...
<mo0se> all the stuff from my windows partition.
<stevekl> ok
<mo0se> like... windows, documents and settings, etc.
<__mikem> its mounted, we know that
<stevekl> now do you need help finding and copying what you need?
<mo0se> yup.
<mo0se> i can't do it from konqueror at all?
<stevekl> mo0se: well you can, i'm just showing you how to do it from the console
<__mikem> for this sort of thing its easier to deal with the console than with the gui in my oppinion
<mo0se> okay. i'll look up on how to do it.
<stevekl> I agree
<mo0se> i saw it somewhere... but that was a long time ago.
<stevekl> Well we can help if you want
<mo0se> it had like... examples with zoo animals and stuff.
<mo0se> heheh.
<__mikem> just do mv filename newfilename
<stevekl> just change directory to whatever "cd blah/blah/"
<stevekl> well he'll need to use cp
<stevekl> mv won't work
<stevekl> Or it will work but it may give him an error I think
<__mikem> oh, yeh, forgot, the partition is write protected
<mo0se> oh wait... how do i get access to a folder that has spaces?
<getafix> how do i run nvidia settings?
<__mikem> put a \ before the space
<stevekl> mo0se: well, you can tab complete, do you know what that is?
<mo0se> nope./
<getafix> man you guys must love us newbies
<getafix> haha
<mo0se> :P
<stevekl> well
<__mikem> like for instance, Program\ Files
<mo0se> okay. i'll try.
<mo0se> thanks mike.
<__mikem> yw
<stevekl> mo0se: if you have a file called "rabbit" and you type out "ra" and hit tab, it should complete out to 'rabbit' for you
<mo0se> ls
<mo0se> woops.
<stevekl> mo0se: so try typing the first few letters of the directory that has spaces in it and press tab
<__mikem> you got to love bash
<mo0se> cool.
<stevekl> I gotta brb
<__mikem> hb
<__mikem> so, once you find the file, just do cp filename ~filename which should plop the file in your homedirrectory
<mo0se> i do it and it doesn't do anything.
<__mikem> ~/filename rather
<mo0se> that tab enter thingie.
<__mikem> you don't need to use it
<__mikem> what folder are you trying to get into
<__mikem> whats the name
<mo0se> i just wanna try it 'cause it seems faster.
<mo0se> heheh.
<mo0se> Citizen Cope
<mo0se> is the folder.
<__mikem> cd Citizen\ Cope
<mo0se> yeah. that's been working.
<mo0se> i feel cool now...
<mo0se> moohaha...
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> go with what works, learn how to use special shell features later
<mo0se> okay... so i see the files...
<mo0se> and i do cp "filename"
<mo0se> right?
<__mikem> um, no
<mo0se> oh.
<__mikem> give me the name of a file you want to move
<mo0se> 05 - Mistaken I.D.mp3
<mo0se> maybe i shoulda given you a shorter name.
<mo0se> hahaha.
<__mikem> ok, cp "05 - Mistaken I.D.mp3" "~/05 - Mistaken I.D.mp3"
<__mikem> should move the file into your home dirrectory
<__mikem> just give that a try
<mo0se> what does ~/ mean?
<__mikem> ~ means your current home dirrectory
<__mikem> its just shorthand, so you don't have to type /home/username/
<__mikem> just for the record, I have only been using linux for a few months, and I am still learning myself, just take it easy, learn not to be intimidated by the shell
<mo0se> brb.
<__mikem> hb
<mo0se> what's hb?
<__mikem> hurry back
<mo0se> oh.
<mrphonk> :)
<mo0se> haha.
<__mikem> lol
<mo0se> okay..
<mo0se> i just kinda like...
<mo0se> got myself back to some folder i don't know...
<mo0se> is there a way to like... get to a folder really fast?
<mrphonk> type the foldername fast :D
<mo0se> danggggg.
<__mikem> nope, sorry, Ive done it myself, hate it when that happens, but I don't hknow of any quick fix
<mo0se> xP
<__mikem> lol @ mrphonk
<mo0se> can i copy a whole folder?
<__mikem> um, let me try copying a directory here, just to see
<mo0se> it says omitting directory... fudge...
<krenx> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mrphonk> to copy the whole dir do cp -r dirname newplace
<mo0se> no quotes?
<mrphonk> for example... cp -r music downloads/music
<__mikem> the quotes are an alternative notation to the \ notation I showed you
<mo0se> ah...
<mrphonk> to move the entire dir you use mv dirname newplace
<mo0se> son of a hoe.
<mrphonk> ?
<mo0se> i got it to copy... i think...
<__mikem> what happened?
<robotgeek> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<mo0se> now i don't have permission.
<mrphonk> chmod
<__mikem> cp -fr might also work
<mo0se> what does -r do?
<__mikem> r means recursive,
<mrphonk> type "man cp" for the manual of the cp-command.
<mo0se> okay.
<__mikem> if he has permission problems, he might be able to use cp -fr filename newplace
<__mikem> mrphonk right
<mrphonk> Maybe, but afaik it will only help him if he needs to force it (e.g. the file is in use and shouldn't be copied)
<mo0se> i don't get why i don't have permission./
<__mikem> oh, true
<__mikem> are you root right now
<__mikem> ?
<mo0se> i thought i was...
<__mikem> does the prompt end in a # or a $
<mrphonk> mo0se: did you do "sudo cp -r" ?
<mo0se> #
<__mikem> ok, so you are root
<VRWarper> depends
<mo0se> nope.
<VRWarper> oops
<mo0se> i did cp.
<mrphonk> ok, but if you are root it shouldn't matter.
<__mikem> strange
<mo0se> i'm root in the konsole.
<mo0se> but not in konqueror??
<VRWarper> right
<mo0se> is that possible?
<VRWarper> yes
<VRWarper> its expected
<__mikem> I don't think it matters
<mrphonk> do "gksudo konqueror" ?
<mo0se> hmm..
<mo0se> lemme see if i can execute the files in the folder..
<robotgeek> kdesu konqueror
<mrphonk> sorry...
<mrphonk> it's late here =)
<__mikem> same here, but I just don't feel like turning in yet
<mo0se> what does kdesu konqueror doo?
<mrphonk> me neither... but actually it's 04:52 am
<__mikem> hope you don't have work
<robotgeek> mo0se: gives you a konqueror with root privleges, be very careful
<mo0se> oh cool...
<__mikem> This is why I only use the terminal for this sort of thing
<mo0se> why do i have to be careful?
<VRWarper> you can destroy your install
<__mikem> because while you are root, one slip of the mouse could trash your instalation
<VRWarper> :)
<mrphonk> No, i'm free this week.
<__mikem> lucky you
* __mikem yawns
<mrphonk> Yeah. I let my girlfriend work instead :)
<mrphonk> I'm taking care of the computers...
<mo0se> that kdesu doesn't work with amarok...
<mo0se> heh...
<__mikem> lol thats not nice
<VRWarper> why do you need to run amarok in root?
<mo0se> i have no idea.
<mo0se> hahaha.
<mrphonk> lol
<mo0se> i tried to play the mp3 files.
<mo0se> and they won't play..
<mo0se> so i thought maybe i didn't have permission to play them?
<mo0se> meh?
<__mikem> if you go to the run window, you can use a regular su command to launch gui apps as root
<VRWarper> the first user has permission to audio
<mo0se> it says some media could not be loaded at the bottom of amarok.
<mrphonk> __mikem: can u play any mp3-files at all?
<VRWarper> do you know what a media is?
<__mikem> yes, but you need a special plug in to do so
<mo0se> uhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........
<__mikem> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mo0se> wah...
<mrphonk> there were the link i was looking for.
<mo0se> i thought the multiverse was like...
<mo0se> ...
<mo0se> hahaha...
<mo0se> nevermind..
<mrphonk> __mikem: So the next time you'll be ripping a CD, remember to use .ogg instead. For everyones best :)
<mo0se> woo... crazy...
<mo0se> can you use .ogg in an ipood?
<__mikem> lol, no, I rather use mp3
<stevekl> yeah .mp3, like everything in life, is owned by Ted Turner
<stevekl> wait, what?
<VRWarper> mrphonk: unfortunately ipods cant play ogg vorbis
<__mikem> I don't have an IPOD
<__mikem> ipods suck
<mo0se> hahaha...
<mo0se> i like my ipod...
<robotgeek> !kofftopic
<ubotu> somebody said kofftopic was Non Kubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<mrphonk> __mikem: why do you prefeer mp3?
<VRWarper> well its not just ipods,, its much easier to get mp3 support than ogg
<mo0se> doodeedoo..
<stevekl> Seriously, who owns the mp3 format?
<VRWarper> there are a few companies, like iriver, that "support" ogg
<robotgeek> stevekl: fraunhoffer insitute
<__mikem> because they are guarinteed to play on most portable media players, as apposed to ogg
<stevekl> franwho whatstithuh
<mrphonk> stevekl: I wish i did... and then i would get one cent for everytime someone played a mp3-file.
<mrphonk> __mikem: Then buy a portable media player that supports ogg? We have the power to change! (i say that with the voice of a big politician or something...)
<mo0se> it says the package is unavailable...
<__mikem> lol, I like my Muvo2 quite fine thankyou
<mrphonk> mo0se: wich package?
<VRWarper> but what if you already have a media player?
<mo0se> gstreamer0.8 or something?
<__mikem> mrphonk kindly walk moose through modifying his sources.list file for me, I am too tired
<__mikem> lol
<mo0se> it says to type in "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<mo0se> and i did..
<mo0se> and it was it's missing, obsolete, or avalable from another source.
<VRWarper> do
<VRWarper> apt-cache search gstreamer
<robotgeek> mo0se: are you on breezy?
<mo0se> yeah.
<mo0se> breeeeezy kubuntu.
<robotgeek> mo0se: you need to enable multiverse repository.
<robotgeek> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<robotgeek> mo0se: check the first link in above ^^
<mrphonk> great, i just love that bot! i don't have to do anything! :D
<__mikem> hes cool
<mo0se> oh. i found a perfect one.
<mo0se> amarok-gstreamer.
<mo0se> how do i get that one?
<mrphonk> Maybee i'll buy him a beer sometime.
<__mikem> um, mo0se, install the package indicated on the site
<robotgeek> mrphonk: you can buy the bots owner beer
<robotgeek> ubotu: who owns you?
<ubotu> cafuego
<__mikem> !lart mrphonk
<mrphonk> ubotu: does your owner like beer?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mrphonk
<mrphonk> :(
<__mikem> !lart mrphonk
<robotgeek> __mikem: we don't do that in here anymore
<__mikem> they disabled that feature
<Parkotron2> What DID !lart do?
<__mikem> when I turn 21 I am going to be a beer belly
<__mikem> caused ubotu to attack the indicated name
<mrphonk> mo0se: It's this easy: Edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list (do this as root...) uncomment (delete the "#") from every line that starts with "deb".
<robotgeek> Parkotron2: it's disabled as that would be too much fun for this channel :)
<Hobbsee> oh, again?
<__mikem> lol killjoy
<mrphonk> what would "!lart" do?
<__mikem> my personal favorite is, !lart name, ubotu resizes name's terminal to 40x40
<mrphonk> __mikem: Here in Sweden you only have to be 20 to get that beer belly :D
<getafix> whats a good mp3 player other than amarok?
<Parkotron2> That's good to know. The world has enough killer robots already.
<getafix> amarok seems to be crashing a lot
<mrphonk> i use xmms...
<getafix> sweet
<__mikem> oh, I heard the sun rarely goes down in sweeden, is that true
<mrphonk> but that's just because i'm used to Winamp i guess.
* robotgeek is a proud amarok user
<getafix> yeah i'd like to use amarok but it keeps crashing on me
<mrphonk> __mikem: No. Actually, in the winter we nearly never see the sun :D
<__mikem> bummer
<mrphonk> But in the summer, and if you are in the northern part of Sweden, the sun wont go down for about three weeks. Preety neat.
<__mikem> my dad was there once
<__mikem> on a business trip
<mrphonk> mo0se: You didn't give up, did you?
<mo0se> uhm...
<mo0se> i'm kind of confused...
<mrphonk> lol
<__mikem> like I gave up trying to power on my overheated presario 900
<mrphonk> __mikem: Do you know where in Sweden?
<mo0se> hahaha...
<__mikem> nope, it was years ago
<mo0se> i enabled the main restricted universe multiverse and its source...
<__mikem> it was in the arctic circle, i know that
<mo0se> now i don't know what to do..
<mrphonk> __mikem: Arctic circle? Ohh.. thats way up north :D
<__mikem> near it atleast anyway
<mrphonk> mo0se: Now get the packages you needed
<mrfishhat> in adept click fetch sources
<__mikem> brb
<mrfishhat> updates*
<mrphonk> "sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad"
<mo0se> the tutorial tells me to do some other funky stuff...
<mo0se> i don't need to?
<mrphonk> I understand that this is confusing when we're all telling you to do different things :D
<mo0se> eeeyup...
<getafix> what does gst- engine "claims it cannot play mp3s mean when i open amarok?
<mrphonk> mo0se: do "sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad"
<__mikem> don't forget apt-get update
<mrphonk> sorry that's right
<gyrate> can someone point me to a howto on getting kde 3.5.2 installed?
<mrphonk> first "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad"
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<gyrate> ie: what repo i need to add
<gyrate> ah, thats what i was looking for
<bimberi> gyrate: ^^^^^^
<krenx> could anyone help me installing nvidia drivers? i get this "dont have precompiled kernel" blabla :)
* __mikem think apt-get is so much nicer than yum and rpm
<gyrate> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> gyrate: no problem
<mrphonk> !howtobecomefilthyrich
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mrphonk
<__mikem> ubotu good bot
<ubotu> :)
<mrphonk> :D
<__mikem> we should feed him botsnacks
<mrphonk> mo0se: How's it going? I'm kind'a nervous for you :)
<mrphonk> ubotu, do you like snacks?
<ubotu> mrphonk: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mrphonk> :D
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> nice try
<mrphonk> He's just as intelligent as my girlfriend. Lovely...
<mrphonk> or wait...
<__mikem> lol beautiful
<mrphonk> ubotu, are you a boy or a girl?
<ubotu> mrphonk: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mo0se> havin' a little trouble...
<Parkotron2> krenx: That warning is normal. Just continue throught it.
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<getafix> hey robot geek can you help me out with amarok?
<robotgeek> getafix: what issue are you having?
<mo0se> hmm... it still says not available...
<__mikem> mrphonk they take bot abuse seriously in here
<__mikem> so be careful
<getafix> any idea why its not creating a library
<mo0se> but i tried another version...
<mo0se> and it worked...
<getafix> like i've selected hte folders i want it to scan
<mo0se> but it said that was the same one i already have..
<mo0se> argh..
<mrphonk> __mikem: i can see that. i guess i'll have to play with myself instead... ehh.
<getafix> but it just sits at zero percent in the activity bar at the bottom
<mo0se> scary...
<__mikem> poor choice of words
<mo0se> hahahah.
<robotgeek> getafix: most probably you don't have codecs for amarok, can you play those songs?
<mrphonk> __mikem: hehe, that was the whole point
<__mikem> lol ;->
<krenx> Parkotron2: im trying, but tey wont install
<Parkotron2> krenx: What the last error you get?
<mrphonk> Okey that my english isn't fluent but i'm not THAT stupid :D
<getafix> are hte codecs just  under 'amarok" in adept?
<getafix> or can you direct me to the mp3 codecs i need?
<robotgeek> getafix, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<__mikem> I never would have guessed english was your second language
<mo0se> i get a poopy error in amarok that says some media could not be loaded (not playable).
<mo0se> cuuuuuurrrrrrrssssssssseeeeeeeesssssssssss...
<robotgeek> mo0se: wma? or mp3?
<mo0se> mp3.
<getafix> awesome cheers man
<mrphonk> __mikem: Thanks... it's actually my third language.
<__mikem> ouch
<krenx> Parkotron2: cant remember, ill try to install again and tell you
<mrphonk> 1. Swedish 2. Finnish 3. English
<krenx> in a while
<krenx> reading some here.
<mo0se> in adept it says amarok-gstreamer is already installed.
<Parkotron2> krenx: I recommend this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<__mikem> mo0se, that thing really doesn't like you, Id recomend having someone over there assist you on your end
<krenx> 1. Swedish 2. English 3. Danska (skaning, surprise;)
<mo0se> the website i went to told me to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<mo0se> but i don't see it...
<mo0se> that tutorial is outdated.
<mo0se> boo...
<mo0se> :P
<robotgeek> mo0se: i'll help you thru it, give me a moment
<__mikem> no, not really
<mo0se> well... it tells you to download something that doesn't exist...
* mo0se shrug.
<mrphonk> krenx: That means your swedish is danish too =)
<__mikem> I have to admit, geting the hang of that sort of thing was hard for me to, because comming from a windows world, the concept of "packages" was foreign to me
<robotgeek> mo0se: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin (not here, pastebin. see topic)
<__mikem> pastebin? Poor horses. LOL jk
<krenx> Lol
<mo0se> pastebin...
<__mikem> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<krenx> rullebor
<mrphonk> __mikem: same here... took about a month before it made any sense at all...
<__mikem> THe key is just to forget everything you know and take everything for face value, from what I learned
<mo0se> okay.
<mo0se> it's posted.
<mo0se> do i send you the link?
<mrphonk> __mikem: But it's hard when you grew up with dos and windows. I mean, i've even worked at Microsoft just a year ago =] 
<mo0se> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13011
<__mikem> yup, I did win32 programming for a hobby so, I really had windows engrained in my mind
<Parkotron2> mo0se: All of your repositories are commented out!
<mo0se> i enabled them in adept...
<mrphonk> I was a salesman @ microsoft. Selling Office-package to companies for example, even though i didn't even use it @ home (i've always like OpenOffice more, even when i was a windowsdude...)
<__mikem> once, I had to do a book report, where we created a test on the book we read, I made my test a simple piece of software writen against the win32 api which presented the test,
<mo0se> do i just uncomment all of them or something?
<__mikem> OpenOffice does more for crying out loud, my favorite is export to pdf
<__mikem> yup
<__mikem> all lines that begin with deb
<getafix> how do you enable multiverse and universe repositories
<mrphonk> uncommenting means that you delete the "#", fyi.
<getafix> i've installed hte gstreamer
<mo0se> not the "# "
<mo0se> notice the space...
<mo0se> ??
<mo0se> or does it not matter?
<mo0se> hehehe...
* mrphonk is gone smoking... brb.
<__mikem> be careful not to uncomment the description lines though
<__mikem> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mo0se> okay..
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell getafix about repos
<mo0se> everything is uncommented..
<mo0se> well... every deb thingie.
<__mikem> let me see the file
<__mikem> anotherwords pastebin it to me
<getafix> sweet cheers robo
<robotgeek> getafix: first link, there is an adept howto in there
<mo0se> done.
<__mikem> link please
<mo0se> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13013
<mo0se> now i do apt-get update right?
<getafix> i've done this
<getafix> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<getafix> is that all i need to do?
<__mikem> ok, that looks good to me
<mo0se> did you enable yo repositories?
<__mikem> sudo apt-get update
<Seantater> how do I use lm-sensors?
<robotgeek> getafix: that should be find if you are using the gstreamer engine (or you can install amarok-xine) engine
<Seantater> Are there any odd steps or anything?
<mo0se> jesus!
<__mikem> a lot of packages
<__mikem> don't worry
<mo0se> could not get lock var/lib/dpkg/lock blah blah blah...
<Parkotron2> Seantater: have you installed it already?
<mo0se> no packages for me...
<mrphonk> do you see jesus now? that's cool. i always knew he was a kubuntu-user.
<__mikem> did you sudo it
<mo0se> yup.
<Seantater> mo)se: yes, lm-sensors is installed
<getafix> i have hte xine engine installed i think as well via adept
<mo0se> and i'm in root as well.
<Seantater> mo0se: yes, lm-sensors is installed
<Parkotron2> mo0se: You probably have Adept open.
<__mikem> do me a favor, type exit in the console
<mo0se> oh yeah...
<mo0se> i do...
<mo0se> hahahaa...
<Seantater> mo0se: sensors returns "No sensors found!"
<__mikem> trust me
<mo0se> woooot.
<mo0se> it's done...
<krenx> Parkotron2: thanks, ive installed them now
<Parkotron2> Seantater: Then run "sensors" in a console.
<__mikem> ok
<krenx> now lets see if they work, brb
<robotgeek> getafix: just select it in amarok, and you should be able to play it
<__mikem> now try the command again sudo apt-get update
<mo0se> it's done.
<__mikem> and what was the output
<Seantater> Parkotron2: I have, it returns "No sensors found!", yet I know there are
<mo0se> done.
<mo0se> i'm serious... gstreamer0.8-mad doesn't exist...
<mo0se> it keeps telling me that...
<mo0se> it says... but it is referred to by another package.
<Parkotron2> Seantater: Sorry, I forgot there was more than that to setting it up. I used this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=lm-sensors
<mo0se> i just wanna play my music!
* mo0se cries.
<mrphonk> mo0se: This really isn't your day :D
* krenx gives mo0se a cookie.
<krenx> /whois mrphonk
<__mikem> robotgeek mo0se appears to be doing everything properly yet is unable to get the gstreamer package, his sources.list file is correct and everything, would you mind checking this out
<krenx> mrphonk: where in sweden are    you from ?
<mrphonk> krenx: Estocolmo
<mo0se> it might be because i have to have a root enabled konqueror to access it...
<mo0se> i can't access it normally..
<mo0se> so maybe i can't access it from amarok...
<robotgeek> mo0se: open up terminal
<krenx> mrphonk: Ah, a fiskmas
<mo0se> so the question is... how do i access it from amarok?
<mo0se> okay.
<__mikem> he has it open
<__mikem> or he should
<mo0se> it's open.
<Search4Lancer> *sigh* i just downloaded a zip file of powerpoints that I need to study for a class in the morning, and I right clicked on the file (on the desktop) to extract it, and the damn desktop froze up....
<mrphonk> krenx: never heard that expression before, usually we're just called patrask
<robotgeek> mo0se: you don't have the multiverse repository next ti universe on that line
<__mikem> Search4Lancer that shouldn't happen
<krenx> In skane we call you fiskmasar because u are everywhere and skrapar ner
<mo0se> what line?
<__mikem> but its prety safe to assume the presentation files are corupted now
<mo0se> ooo... you sneaky little line..
<krenx> nice swenglish. :P
<robotgeek> mo0se: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13014 use that
<mrphonk> krenx: Better to skrapa ner than to be skrap.
<krenx> lol
<krenx> ;)
<__mikem> ???
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo Hobbsee Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<mrphonk> __mikem: We are talking Swenglish, that's my fourth language.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mo0se> wait...
<Parkotron2> I can't help but wonder if the Scandinavians are having a laugh at our expense.
<Search4Lancer> __mikem, of course it shouldn't happen. I don't see why the files in the zip would be corrupted, though. Just.. not extracted.
<mo0se> when i try to save it...
<mo0se> it says i don't have permission...
<__mikem> you have to become root
<mo0se> i am root.
<mo0se> in the terminal...
<krenx> what program are u using
<__mikem> I am too tired to deal with this
<mo0se> uhm...
<mo0se> kate.
<mrphonk> Parkotron2: No, we're just having a small town vs. town-beef. You know, i'm from the royal capital and krenx is from the part of Sweden that God forgot.
<__mikem> try sudo kate in the terminal
<robotgeek> mo0se: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
* krenx laughs
<getafix> #/dev/hdc {
<getafix> #         dma = on
<getafix> #}
<getafix> i can add that to permantlky enable dma on the drive is that right?
<robotgeek> getafix: yes.
<getafix> to the hdparm.conf?
<getafix> sweet
<robotgeek> !dma
<robotgeek> getafix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<getafix> now we're getting somewhere
<Search4Lancer> grrr I can't get it to, well, unfreeze. all the icons on the desktop are gone, and all I have is a finger on the desktop
<getafix> yeh i just looked at that and have done that
<robotgeek> getafix: heh, cool
<robotgeek> mo0se: are you sorted out?
<getafix> cheers man
<mo0se> no.
<mo0se> that sudo kate thingie deosn't work.
<Parkotron2> Search4Lancer: Are you typing on another computer?
<mo0se> it says it probably crashed.
<mo0se> O.o
<robotgeek> mo0se: kk, never mind. open up a terminal :)
<mo0se> okay.
* __mikem wonders if mo0se has a faulty instalation
<mo0se> done.
<Search4Lancer> no
<Search4Lancer> Parkottron2
<getafix> hmmm still amarok seems to be stuck on scanning my folders for mp3s and not doing anything
<robotgeek> mo0se: then type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Parkotron2> Search4Lancer: So just the desktop died?
<Search4Lancer> appears that way yes
<mo0se> woaaaaaaah...
<Search4Lancer> well, and the IM icon disappeared...
<Parkotron2> Search4Lancer: Very strange. Have you tried restarting the kicker?
<Search4Lancer> Kopete, that is
<__mikem> the glory of text mode aye mo0se
<Search4Lancer> the who what?
<mo0se> hehehe.
<robotgeek> Search4Lancer: alt + f2 , kwin <enter>
<Parkotron2> Search4Lancer: I'll take that as a "no".
<getafix> is hdc definietly my cd rom and not one of my hdds?
<robotgeek> mo0se: now find the line with universe in it, and add multiverse right next to it
<getafix> cause its still stuttering on the cd
<mo0se> okay.
<Parkotron2> Search4Lancer: I'd say it be best just to log out and log back in.
<mo0se> how do i delete those #'s?
<__mikem> I kind of have to go, so good luck mo0se, hope things work out, and tell the other guy it was nice talking
<robotgeek> mo0se: backspace?
<mo0se> oh...
<mo0se> ahhaah..
<Parkotron2> That has to be one of the most interesting question and answers I've ever seen on here. "backspace?" - hilarious.
<mo0se> heh...
<mo0se> now i close it?
<mo0se> wait...
<robotgeek> mo0se: ctrl +x
<mo0se> how do i save it..
<getafix> hey robo how can i tell if my cdrom is in fact hdc?
* robotgeek thinks at getafix's question
<getafix> cause i have a feeling hdc is one of my partitions from the hdd
<getafix> ahh hard drive
<robotgeek> getafix: ls -al /dev/cdrom
<Parkotron2> getafix: eject /dev/hdc
<mrphonk> Spacebar? Where is the any-key?
<getafix> why would i want to eject it?
<Parkotron2> getafix: If you eject /dev/hdc and the cd tray opens, you'd know you've got the right drive.
<getafix> is command not found
<robotgeek> getafix: did it tell you what device it is?
<Search4Lancer> well things just got a lot worse when I tried to open up the run window
<getafix> but if its a hard drive it will un mount or just say i can't do it
<Search4Lancer> had to do a hard reboot, and 8 instances of SpeedCrunch opened
<Parkotron2> Search4Lancer: That's a crazy tale you've got there. Hopefully, it was a fluke and the restart will set things straight.
<getafix> nah robo it said it couldn't find hte command "Is
<robotgeek> getafix: ls (LS)
<Search4Lancer> for fuck sake I just right clicked on the zip again and it did it again.....
<getafix> ahhhhhh
<getafix> yup thats the cdrom
<mo0se> SWEET SUCCESS!!!
<robotgeek> Search4Lancer: language, and please be patient
<getafix> hmm i wonder why it still stutters on cd playback
<Parkotron2> Search4Lancer: I'd say you may have faulty zip. Try extracting it from the command line.
<mrphonk> mo0se: See... Gnu/Linux is easy :D
* mo0se does a little dance.
* robotgeek high fives mo0se , you just used the terminal :P
<mo0se> yeah baby...
<mo0se> moooohahaha...
<mo0se> after i get these mp3's working... i'm gonna go bed...
<mo0se> hahaha..
<mrphonk> mo0se: Now you can add "Kubuntu-Guru" to your business card.
<getafix> grrr
<mo0se> i am planning on majoring in computer science for college...
* mo0se shrugs.
<mo0se> maybe.
<mo0se> :P
<mrphonk> Okey. I have no idea how your school system works, but it sure sounds cool.
<mo0se> haha.
<mo0se> it's college...
<mo0se> O.o
<getafix> alsa device is already in use
<getafix> this is sooo frustrating
<Seantater> my cpu sensors say my CPU is running at 261F.. Is that good?
<mo0se> what's wrong gaf?
<mo0se> ... i just shortened your name...
<Search4Lancer> 8 SpeedCrunches opened again on startup...
<Parkotron2> Seantater: That depends. Do you want to boil water?
<getafix> ok so i can mp3s via playlist/ add media
<getafix> but the build collection won't work
<mo0se> are you serious?
<getafix> any idea why
<mo0se> i can't...
<Seantater> Parkotron2: no .. I take it that's not good...
<Parkotron2> Seantater: I would say the problems with the sensor, not the chip.
<Seantater> Parkotron2: but my BIOS should be monitoring my CPU temp, and adjusting my fan accordingly -- my fan is on a very low speed..
<Search4Lancer> my fan kept running after I shut down both times....
<Seantater> Parkotron2: On top of that, every single one of my sensors are in "alarm" mode, each WAY WAY off..
<Parkotron2> Seantater: Can you monitor your sensors while in BIOS?
<krenx> anyone know where i get the latest libwine for all architectures ?
<Seantater> I do nkt think so..
<Seantater> s/nkt/not
<getafix> why in gods name won't this piece of crap play music for me grrrrr
<Parkotron2> Seantater: Check the next time you shutdown/reboot. A lot of BIOSes nowadays let you monitor things directly.
<Seantater> Parkotron: do you think it has anything to do woth F@H? Perhaps I should turn it off and see what happens
<Seantater> Parkotron2: Okay -- I'll try that..
<Parkotron2> Seantater: Folding at home could be the culprit, but I doubt it.
<mo0se> how do i make a folder not locked from non-root users?
<Parkotron2> Seantater: Do you have any reason to believe that your chip is actually over heating, other than lm-sensors?
<Parkotron2> mo0se: What folder and why?
<mo0se> my music folder.
<mo0se> because i can't seem to play it in amarok.
<mo0se> i have gstreamer0.8-mad and everything.
<mo0se> but it still won't let me play my mp3 file.
<mo0se> the folder is locked and that might be why...
<mo0se> there has to be a way to unlock a folder, right?
<robotgeek> mo0se: is this over a network?
<mo0se> no.
<mo0se> the file is on my kubuntu partition.
<mo0se> i moved it from another partition and it was locked.
<robotgeek> mo0se: okay, right click and change the properties
<getafix> hey robo i'm getting stuttering playing mp3s as well
<getafix> and idea ?
<robotgeek> getafix: what engine are you using (try the other)
<mo0se> YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!
<mo0se> okay!
<mo0se> i'm gonna crash now.
<mo0se> hahaha.
<mo0se> later guys.
<mo0se> don't worry... i'll be back soon...
<robotgeek> mo0se: night
<mo0se> :P
<getafix> using gstream
<getafix> and xine doesn't produce any sound at all
<robotgeek> getafix: hmm, momento
<Seantater> Parkotron2: Nope -- the sensor is wrong -- My motherboard temp went down, the fan speed hit the floor, etc.. but the cpu's still at 261..
<Parkotron2> mo0se: You sure are hard to discourage. Good night.
<Emess> is ALSA setup properly?
<getafix> nope now xine works perfectly
<getafix> i'm not sure how do i set up alsa
<robotgeek> getafix: xine works?
<getafix> yup
<getafix> weird
<Parkotron2> Seantater: I consider most motherboard sensors sketchy at best.
<getafix> it wouldn't work before
<robotgeek> getafix: heh, well. it works :)
<getafix> yeah true that
<mrfishhat> I was wondering if i could get some help with multiple monitrs?
<Emess> i wish kubuntu would onstall like that, bvut iv only got 64mb ram int he box i want it on and its stingy on boxes like that
<Parkotron2> mrfishhat: What's the issue?
<mrfishhat> \msg parktron i got it all setup and working,just i cannot change resolutions
<MEtaLpREs> how do you change the default program for different file types? the file association
<Parkotron2> mrfishhat: Are you using xinerama, twinview, or the ATI one?
<robotgeek> MEtaLpREs: right click -> open with,
<getafix> robo any idea how to get hte collection building feature actually working?
<robotgeek> getafix: i don't know why it isn't working, maybe try rescanning?
<Parkotron2> mrfishhat: What can't you change resolutions with?
<MEtaLpREs> yea ofcourse you can choose open with, how can you set the DEFAULT program though?
<getafix> robo: it just seems to not start scanning
<robotgeek> MEtaLpREs: theere should be a 'Other' option
<mrfishhat> parkotron: twinview
<MEtaLpREs> ok awesome, thanks
<getafix> say i got 60 gigs of mp3s would i be expecting it to take hours to scan it all or?
<Parkotron2> MEtaLpREs: Konqueror | Settings | Configure Konqueror | File Associations
<mrfishhat> parkotron2: twinview
<Parkotron2> mrfishhat: Could you post your xorg.conf in the pastebin?
<mrfishhat> parkotron: how would i do that
<dipnlik> hi all. when i insert my SD card in my card reader, kde pops up a window with the folder contents. how can i stop this?
<dipnlik> it is doing it because once i checked the option to not show the dialog again, but now i need to show the dialog
<mrfishhat> parkotron:wait i have a plan
<Parkotron2> mrfishhat: Goto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and send me the link it gives you.
<Parkotron2> dipnlik: What version of KDE?
<getafix> should using this plus adept plus amarok be using 900 mbs or ram and constantly climbing?
<dipnlik> Parkotron2: 3.5, IIRC (this info is for my friend, i have 3.5 here)
<dipnlik> Parkotron2: i think he has 3.5 too
<dipnlik> Parkotron2: oh no, he has 3.4.3
<Parkotron2> Renze just replied to you inthe KDE thread.
<dipnlik> Parkotron2: i saw there, thanks :)
<ChrisN> hi
<KratKart> is there another way to increase the resolution other then in !fixres
<ChrisN> does anyone know if theres a list that has compatible ndiswrapper drivers?
<getafix> is there a way to get my side buttons ie forward and backward working in firefox un kubuntu?
<yuriy> geatafix: look around the forums and the wiki. there is a guide to getting logitech mice working. if you don't have a logitech i'm sure it's similar.
<yuriy> *getafix: ^
<ebastos> hey guys, i have a question about the GTK configuration menu,
<ebastos> when i go into system settings, appearances, then GTK Styles and Fonts, and i set the font size to something readable,
<ebastos> like 15 point or something
<ebastos> it makes the fonts in firefox ginormously oversized
<ebastos> i really only use two GTK apps, namely gaim and firefox, gaim's fonts turn out to be whatever size the styles&fonts dialog shows though, so i'm assuming that's not the problem
<nsm> does anyone here have problems with amarok?
<nsm> i have version 1.3.1
<nsm> whenever i launch it the cursor becomes busy and never turns non busy
<nsm> and the window repainting for amarok stop
<nsm> how can I solve the problem?
<cfraz89> hi
<flash_> hello
<flash_> i'm running on an ubuntu box, and wanted to know if there was an easy way to install the kubunto packages (with apt-get or something)?
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<flash_> thanks :)
<cfraz89> np
<jonathan_> ugh, I'll be glad when the stable dapper comes out
<jonathan_> upgraded to beta 2 tonight and windows are so jerky
<cfraz89> really?
<cfraz89> i just upgraded too
<cfraz89> although havent logged in or anything since upgade
<jonathan_> yeah, i can't stand it
<jonathan_> so freaking jerky it's pathetic...at least for me anyways
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> im scared to restart kde now
<xaby> Hello all .. i've got an AHA-7850 ( scsi card for an Epson scanner ) and with Ubuntu 6.06, trying to load the aic7xxx module only lead to an "Error inserting aic7xxx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-21-k7/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)".
<xaby> Looking in dmesg shows this :
<xaby> aic7xxx: Unknown symbol spi_populate_sync_msg
<xaby> aic7xxx: Unknown symbol spi_populate_width_msg
<xaby> aic7xxx: Unknown symbol spi_populate_ppr_msg
<xaby> Any hint, anyone? lsmod shows a module named "scsi_transport_spi", that MAY contain my missing symbols ... i'm lost, and scannerless ...
<pga> Hello, after update of the kernel from 2.6.15-20 to 2.6.15-21 my wifi prism54 pcmcia card don't work anymore. Is there a solution ?
<godzero> xaby: over my head. pga: would booting into the -20 kernel and filing a bug report work for you? That sounds like something too importaint top not file a bug on.
<godzero> s/top/to
<godzero> think all the devs are sleeping :)
<xaby> godzero: sure, as long as its a real bug, and not a bloody mistake of mine...
<godzero> oh, you must have read some of my bug reports then... ;)
<pga> With the -20 kernel i have this problem to, but I resolved it with a blacklist islsm_pci command.
<tejinder> whats those lvm and evms daemons at startup. do i need them if i am a normal home user?
<crimsun> you may
<jita> crimsun: what exactly they do?
<crimsun> jita: they're ways of arranging the storage space for easier configurability
<jita> then i should keep them on thanks
<xaby> godzero: hu ho, i responded in place of pga ( readed too fast )
<xaby> godzero: the AHA7850 problem have already answered ? I could not find any hint by googling ...
<pga> godzero & xaby: does I send somethig to help resolve this problem ?
<jita> if i accidently deleted the entries from runlevel, how do i restore?
<xaby> pga: well, i cannot help ... sorry ...
<godzero> sorry, I steped out for a sec
<godzero> pga: have you filed a bug before?
<godzero> jita: short answer: reinstalling the package should do it
<jita> godzero: how do i list the installed packages of my system?
<pga> godzero: no because I m not easy with englich language ! ;-)
<godzero> In synaptic, you can use the searce function, for command line.. there's a apt-cache command "apt-cache search <text here>"
<godzero> s/searce/search
<godzero> pga: https://launchpad.net/faq  <--- It's a quick read, devs are nice.
<pga> godzero: ok thank's I'll do my best ! ;-)
<godzero> pga: aquick descriptin of what happend, plus they'll want /var/log/syslog & /var/log/syslog.0
<godzero> see what happens when I type too fast
<godzero> I need a spell checker _right in_ the keyboard driver
<GMullen> is there a way to tell if apt-get has forzen in a Konsole?
<GMullen> frozen*
<godzero> GMullen: what's it doing? 0 cpu?
<GMullen> no sorry it started running again
<GMullen> it was just Setting UP vnc-common for a long time
<lordtutu> hy
<lordtutu> Itt kezd vok pontosan mi is ez?
<mindspin> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu.hu
<lordtutu> ok thx
<ubijtsa2> looks more turkish to me
<mindspin> but it seemed to be magyar
<ubijtsa2> does hungarian have  ?
<mindspin> i guess so like german has it too
<mindspin> turkish has  a lot
<mindspin> not 
<ubijtsa2> oh well, I need to read up on that some day
<ubijtsa2> :)
<nico8481> hi
<Sear> www.freepicssex.com
<J_luges> :(
<J_luges> thats un-appropriate
<Sear> www.freepicssex.com
<J_luges> =[
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<thoreauputic> what's the trouble?
<Sear> www.freepicssex.com
<HymnToLife> that's the one
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=bulent@*.c3-0.lang-ubr11.lang.ca.cable.rcn.com]  by thoreauputic
* Sear was kicked off #kubuntu by thoreauputic (No spam, thanks)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<robewald> hello
<robewald> I somehow messed up my fonts in X. The fonts for normal KDE applications are good but emacs and xvidtune and the like appear very blocky. It happens only on user, so where can I look?
<paines> robewald: look if you have a .Xressources
<robewald> paines: yes I have that
<paines> robewald: lookif there is something like Emacs.* in the   file
<robewald> no but, there is *font:-*-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-c-*-iso8859-15
<robewald> I suppose that on is guilty?
<paines> could be
<paines> did you play around with xfontsel
<paines> otherwise, if your are running dapper, you could install emacs-snapshot-gtk, which uses antialiased fonts. it is much more nicer
<robewald> paines, not yet :-)
<paines> maybe they backported it meanwhile for breezy
<robewald> I'll log off and see if commenting this line helped
<robewald> paines: perfect, that was it :-)
<paines> robewald: nice
<robewald> now another problem: Kmail is always started when kopete starts. I don't want that, where do I turn that off?
<paines> robewald: did you enabled any plugins inside koepete, ?
<Dr3as> the kubuntu-desktop package, it's not bad to remove that, i just want to get a few packages gone, and then kubuntu-desktop goes away also
<robewald> yes, kontact notes, statistics, connection state and history
<robewald> turned it all off, no change
<saaida> Morning Everybody
<paines> robewald: well i thought kontact notes would do that. hmm
<robewald> paines: I thougt that too at first. I once had IRC enabled from kopete and I belive since then I have that problem. IRC is disabled now but kmail still starts...
<paines> robewald: there is a #kopete channel. they should know that
<gix> hi
<saaida> can some one guide me through creating a partition that is visible for both windows and Linux ( linux noob )
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<HymnToLife> saaida> you mean read/write or read only ?
<gix> ubotu can tou help me?
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gix
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<gix> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<gix> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<gix> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> gix: ubotu is a bot :)
<gix> ops XD
<paines> gix: dpkg-reconfiure locales
<thoreauputic> gix: DO NOT paste here!
<gix> sorry
<paines> dpkg-reconfigure
<gix> paines i made it
<gix> but the problem
<gix> no change
<paines> hmm
<gix> it send me this message Falling back to the standard locale ("C")
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<paines> robewald: did you try to delete ~.kde/share/config/kopeterc and reconfiguring it
<robewald> paines: no I didn't. I is what I want to avoid.
<paines> robewald: i see
<granda> hi... who has reiserfs on / ?
<cfraz89> i do
<granda> every time after a shutdown (poweroff) i get errormessages of reiserfsck ('wrong amount of used blocks' and 'the on-disc and correct bitmaps differ'). it never happens after a reboot
<granda> and it never happend when i used suse on the same disc with reiserfs..
<cfraz89> ewwww
<cfraz89> so only happens on poweroff, but not reboot?
<granda> can you show your fstab line?
<cfraz89> okie
<granda> yes
<ubuntu> ..
<cfraz89> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<cfraz89> /dev/hda6       /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<cfraz89> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<cfraz89> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<cfraz89> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<granda> mmh
<granda>  /dev/sda2               /                   reiserfs    acl,user_xattr      0       1
<cfraz89> your not using notail?
<HymnToLife> !tell granda about pastebin
<granda> no, these are the default options of my former suse installation..
<granda> should i?
<lordtutu> Hello tudom mr mondtk hogy a magyarok mshova irjanak de ott kuka mindenki pedig nagy a gondom. Kubuntu 5.10 esem van 686-os kernelell s 1 asus k8n es lap ATI9200-asal.
<cfraz89> well as far as i know it makes it faster
<lordtutu> Ez a nyvajs mirt mindig PCI nak hasznlja pedig 1* j volt
<lordtutu> Magyarok krlek segitsetek
<granda> can i still change it?
<granda> and ... could you paste the contents of /etc/init.d/halt as privmsg?
<lordtutu> na ksznm
<cfraz89> ok
<granda> :) sorry ..
<cfraz89> granda: did you get it all?
<cfraz89> its ok
<cfraz89> ill pastebin it
<granda> thank you.. just got the first 10 lines
<cfraz89> oh ok
<granda> which kubuntu version are you using?
<christopher> hi
<christopher> sorry net dropped oyt
<christopher> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/686781
<christopher> granda: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/686781
<granda> which kubuntu version are you using?
<christopher> dapper
<christopher> most upgraded
<granda> strange.. it is totally different from mine although the mentioned version is the same
<christopher> hmmm
<granda> ok, just a bit different... can't find any reasons for this reiserfsck thing..
<nsm> Hi there, I am having problems getting amarok 1.3.7 to run
<nsm> when it starts it just displays the busy icon and i can't use it at all
<granda> maybe it's just: i first installed kubuntu on another harddisk (/dev/hda1) and then copied all of /dev/hda1 to /dev/sda2. and if i boot from /dev/sda, the reiserfsck is started on every bootprocess and complains about the two things (and checks the tree for half an hour)
<munzir> Hi, I am using adept how can I see the changelog of a pacakge I want to upgrade?
<christopher> grada: that could be it
<granda> :) i need to find the reason..
<christopher> have a look at /etc/init.d/rc5.d
<christopher> and /etc/init.d/rc6.d
<christopher> see if there is any difference
<granda> do  mean /etc/rc0.d and /etc/rc6.d ?
<granda> do you mean /etc/rc0.d and /etc/rc6.d ?
<granda> there is no difference except the S90halt and S90reboot links
<christopher> oh ok
<christopher> is there any difference in those files that could cause the reiser problem?
<granda> i did `for i in *; do cmp "$i" "/etc/rc6.d/$i"; echo $? $i; done` in rc0.d and vice versa
<christopher> ok
<christopher> you know your bash well lol
<christopher> runs through every file
<christopher> and exchoes the differences in them?
<granda> because i do troubleshooting the whole day :/
<granda> yes, the last part is superflous (echo $? $i). cmp prints out an error message if it finds a difference.
<christopher> okie
<saaida> what torrent client u guys recommend for kubuntu ?
<cfraz89> ktorrent
<saaida> im provious Bitcomet
<vendor> is there a way to install chrony "cleanly"? it somewhat conflicts with ubuntu-base and ubuntu-minimal and removing those doesn't feel good...
<cfraz89> i like ktorrent
<granda> azureus
<cfraz89> ive been using it nonstop since i got kubuntu
<cfraz89> azureus is a memory hog
<granda> true
<cfraz89> but ktorrent doesnt let you prioritize files in a download
<cfraz89> i like the inbuilt search though
<saaida> damn that is a kind of important feature
<cfraz89> :)
<cfraz89> are you using dapper?
<cfraz89> it comes with ktorrent
<granda> azureus allows that too
<cfraz89> does it?
<saaida> what's dapper ?
<cfraz89> version of (k)ubuntu that is about to come out
<granda> y, but just high / normal. but thats enough. i'd otherwise spent hours with prioritizing
<J_luges> much easier with the beta version of dapper
<granda> what
<J_luges> in dapper, www3.netbank.commbank.com.au wont work with my konqueror
<J_luges> is anyone else getting this problem? with the newest version of kubuntu
<cfraz89> yeah it doesnt work for me
<J_luges> hmm k
<israel> http://israel.275mb.com/index3.php
* _osh_ loves azureus. Memory's cheap. :-)
<cfraz89> lol
<_osh_> I honestly don't understand a lot of the "bloated", "memoryhog" discussion. It's like focus is on the wrong things. Sure, try to keep things slim but bugfixes and features are more important. I need a tool. I don't care if it uses a little more memory or cpu then it has too, as long as it does what I need.
<cfraz89> the thing is when i have azureus running my computer goes into swap alot
<cfraz89> so i dont like it
<cfraz89> i guess its ok if you have more ram
<_osh_> cfraz89: I agree that thrashing isn't good and azureus doesn't do what you need. So you need a different tool. I understand that. And I just love the magnet-links. =)
<cfraz89> magnets?
<_osh_> cfraz89: magnet-link. azureus feature. download things without contact to the tracker. or something.
<cfraz89> oh ok
<robotgeek> that will be coming soon to ktorrent, i think
<cfraz89> cool
<mhterres> morning
<_osh_> mhterres: not to me. ;-)
<mhterres> hehehe
<mhterres> hey _osh_. Where are  you ? I'm in Brazil
<_osh_> mhterres: northern europe.
<mhterres> hmm, I see
<mhterres> I'll travel to Europe some day in future
<mhterres> I hope :-)
<mhterres> It's a dream of mine
<_osh_> mhterres: sweet. we're going to south america too some day. we're saving money for it anyway. it's one of two continents that we haven't been to. the other being australia.
<mhterres> nice :-)
<_osh_> mhterres: and you're lucky. experts predict that south america is the next "asia" when it comes to economic growth. It's the most expansive region in the world in 10-20yrs.
<_osh_> mhterres: I'm placing some of my money in companies there. =)
<mhterres> _osh_: great :-)
<mhterres> _osh_: Brazil is making many efforts in free software and open source
<mhterres> _osh_: our International Free Software Forum ended last week
<saaida> Is it norml . to have physical usage 230 mb from 256 , and the same time 13 mb out of 300 for swap ?
<bsm> hi, where do I set LANG in ubuntu?
<saaida> bsm : click Alt+F2
<saaida> then right : kcontrol
<saaida> u will see there a control panel like the one in Windows
<bsm> in controlcenter everything is set fine
<bsm> if it wasn't clear, I mean $LANG in xterm
<bsm> is /etc/environment right?
* saaida Is lost 
* saaida Linux noob who thought is helping an even more noob guy
<saaida> :)
<bsm> saaida: :)
<saaida> Is it norml . to have physical usage 230 mb from 256 , and the same time 13 mb out of 300 for swap ?
<robotgeek> saaida: yes
<bsm> saaida: yes
<saaida> then what is the use of a swap partition ?
<bsm> swap belongs to your memory
<bsm> see it as a slow extension for your RAM
<mindspin> it#s a kind of extended/spare memory on your HD
<mindspin> like "virtual memory" on win systems
<bsm> parts of your memory that are not used/needed but neccessaryly loaded are send to swap
<_osh_> a swap partition isn't nessecary any longer is it? I think that the 2.6-kernel is equally fast with swap-files if I'm not misstaken.
<_osh_> it's a good thing to have though. and I think most installs require it.
<saaida> well the problem is that i installed ubuntu without swap
<saaida> and now i added 300 mb partition for swap
<saaida> i got 256 mb ram
<bsm> so what?
<bsm> 256 is nothing today
<bsm> running kde is a mess with 256
<saaida> i think i missed up when i did the swap partition
<saaida> /dev/hda3 /home/noname/swap swap noauto 0 0
<saaida> this is the line in fstab
<_osh_> saaida: have a look at 'man mkswap'. There's an example there on how to setup a swap-file. And again, if I recall correctly, there shouldn't be a performance impact if you run a 2.6-kernel.
<saaida> anyone knows if the line i pasted is any good ?
<_osh_> saaida: shouln't the "noauto" be a "sw" for swap?
<saaida> _osh_: have no idea :)
<_osh_> saaida: I think so but have a look at the manfile (man mkswap). With the "noauto" you'll have to mount it manually to have a swap-file. But perhaps that's what you want?
<saaida> where is the manfile(man mkswap) ?
<_osh_> saaida: in konqeror write man: mkswap
<_osh_> saaida: or in a console write man mkswap
<_osh_> saaida: sorry "konsole". It's either spell everything wwith a "k" or have a logo that looks like foot with a penis in it.
<_osh_> saaida: I'm unregistered and can't pm.
<saaida> ohh
<_osh_> I'm in here once in a blue moon and can't be bothered with yet another password to remember. ;-)
<WhyM> Is it just me or Kmail doesn't handle quite well html messages (it doesn't show included remote images...)?
<_osh_> WhyM: Isn't that a feature? It stops some of the most obvious "web bug" spy attacks. But I'm not sure. it might be a bug also. :-)
<WhyM> II understand but if I choose to display html messages and remote images, I should be able to see it... for instance eBay mails won't show any images...
<_osh_> WhyM: Ask the devels. I'm not one of them so I'm just guessing. ;-)
<cfraz89> im pretty sure kmail shows images
<cfraz89> but you have to tell it to for each message
<theine> Hi, since recently, kmail starts up automatically whenever I log into KDE, even if I make sure that it's not running anymore when I logged out my previous KDE session. I also didn't put kmail in ~/.kde/Autostart. Does anybody why it still starts up?
<gamxx> hi
<IgKh> hi
<gamxx> i have problem with Adept, look: http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/4841/snapshot11lt.png
<mhterres> and did you try to run apt-setup ?
<gamxx> yes
<mhterres> or better: what happened when you run apt-get update ?
<gamxx> not working
<mhterres> sudo apt-get update ?
<gamxx> and sudo apt-setup too
<IgKh> Did it ask you for your password?
<mhterres> paste here the error that happened when you try to run this commands
<gamxx> yes
<gamxx> gamxx@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-setup
<gamxx> sudo: apt-setup: command not found
<mhterres> command not found ???
<gamxx> hm, apt-get update working
<mhterres> strange, really strange
<mhterres> paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<mhterres> but use pastebin.com
<gamxx> ok, moment
<IgKh> See this bug:
<IgKh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ept/+bug/38086
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38086 in ept adept "another process is using the packaging system database" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<gamxx> (sorry about (?) my english ;P)
<IgKh> gamxx: By the way, it is always good to search the Wiki and the bug system in launchpad.net before asking
<granda> is someone using qt-designer?
<justanotheruser> guys, is there a known bug for webforms in konqueror?
<gamxx> mhterres: http://pastebin.com/686983
<justanotheruser> because i got myself almost 3-4 weeks with ADSL because of, probably, konqueror doesn't work right
<justanotheruser> *without
<mhterres> looks correct to me
<mhterres> did you put the cdrom in your cd drive when try to run adept ?
<gamxx> hm, yes
<mhterres> Hmmm, you can comment the cdrom line in sources.list
<mhterres> and after that you can try to run adept again
<gamxx> hmm, mhterres, look now: http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/1193/snapshot24ly.png
<justanotheruser> guys, i am not joking here, konqueror doesn't input boxes right for some sort of reason
<mhterres> please, try to run
<mhterres> sudo apt-get update
<mhterres> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gamxx> okk
<gamxx> dowloading....
<mhterres> great
<gamxx> :D
<mhterres> after the upgrade, try to run adept again
<gamxx> ok, thx
<mhterres> and if adept don't work anyway, you can always use apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<mhterres> :-)
<justanotheruser> i can also see faulty handling with input boxes when i login on ktorrent.org/forum (in case someone wants to check this)
<justanotheruser> aka, it doesn't let me login (although the site says i am)
<mhterres> not want to begin a flame, but firefox in my opinion is much better that Konqueror
<ahmuck_jr> i recieved errors while attepting "
<ahmuck_jr> "sudo apt-get install cacti"
<justanotheruser> erm, nobody thinks this a serious bug and should be solved for dapper?
<mhterres> ahmuck_jr: what errors ?
<justanotheruser> mhterres: yes, i do also, but this is a serious flaw (when doing business like a telco-hop with ADSL for example)
<ahmuck_jr> after using "sudo apt-get remove cacti" and then attempting to re-install the application i recieve a notation that cacti is already installed
<mhterres> ahmuck_jr: did you try: dpkg --purge cacti ?
<mhterres> justanotheruser: I understand
<ahmuck_jr> mhterres: same thing, looks like uninstalled, but will not re-install
<justanotheruser> mhterres: as of now, this bug given me a lot of troubles with phonecalls and almost no internet at all. So my day is serious screwed. But we should solve this for others..
<mhterres> apt-get --reinstall cacti ?
<mhterres> justanotheruser: I agree
<mhterres> maybe you can report a bug
<justanotheruser> mhterres: i thought about that, but this bug only pops up after some weeks of using konqueror (dapper, but i've seen it on breezy too), so it will be a hard one...
<mhterres> maybe you can report this in #kde channel
<justanotheruser> good point
<justanotheruser> trying...
<WhyM> Anyone using gotmail succesfully? (to retrieve hotmail messages)
<Riddell> WhyM: yes
<Riddell> WhyM: but you need to download the latest one from their website, the one in ubuntu and debian is too old
<WhyM> Riddell: I know, I already did...
<WhyM> Here is what I get after a gotmail -v : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=687036
<WhyM> Any clue ?
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=965610#post965610
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me what went wrong?
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=965610#post965610
<Khaotik> Hi all
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> Khaotik do you run dapper?
<v3ctor> ubuntu: try #ubuntu+1
<Khaotik> nope
<Khaotik> I just got this installed last night and i want to say it was the easiest install and set-up of any linux distro i have ever used.
<ahmuck_jr> http://www.pastebin.com/687409
<ahmuck_jr> http://www.pastebin.com/687049 - er
<Khaotik> Anybody here know how to set up a Network Bridge in Kubuntu?
<Khaotik> Anyone?
<Hobbsee> v3ctor: kubuntu dapper users are being repointed back here now....
<Hobbsee> Khaotik: no idea, sorry
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: it'd be nice if you could actually mentoin a little bit of what's happening in your summary...
<Khaotik> See i use this pc as a router and i need to be able to have a network bridge with my Xbox
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you know about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=965610#post965610 ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there's still a number of those strange unicode errors in it, using English is a temporary workaround until I fix them all
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<lucas_> how to use superkaramba with compiz??? the superkaramba stay on top!!! is possible fiz it? i'm sorry for my english....
<lucas_> how to use superkaramba with compiz??? the superkaramba stay on top!!! is possible fix it? i'm sorry for my english....
<mhterres> sorry, but what's compitz ?
<gamxx> xgl ;P
<lucas_> compiz is a window manager... to use with xgl... they have mutch effects, including 3d...
<klondike> anyone has made working audacity on breezy?
<lucas_> yah... xgl...
<mhterres> hmmm
<klondike> well if it can't be auda city any program to recor voice fro th microphone on ogg format
<klondike> wich so you prefer?
<Khaotik> Still nobody here with any idea how to set up a MAC network bridge?
<Khaotik> With my 2 NICs
<lucas_> other question, my ecr options, in kcontrol, don't open... i'm using kubuntu dapper, anyone have this problem?
<lucas_> or display options, ecr is in Brazilian Portuguese
<hupp3l> hey I actually have a question on getting a webhost
<kimo> I'm on dapper, this network-manager-kde thing is always disabled in my tray!!
<juliette> hello, I can't wash wmv files in firefox with mplayer plugin or vlc plugin anybody knows why?
<juliette> sorry for my english
<mindspin> !f
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mindspin
<mindspin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell juliette about w32codecs
<kimo> ubotu: hi mr bot
<ubotu> kimo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<juliette> yes I have w32codecs and I installed differents plugins wish are suposed to manage wmv
<robotgeek> juliette: maybe it has drm? not sure
<juliette> but when I click on a link to a wmv video I get the download dialog
<robotgeek> juliette: no, that is not really an indicator that it can play
<alexnicol> Where is the Install New Theme option in System Settings?
<alexnicol> I cant seem to find it anymore
<Haribo^> uh, is there a program similiar to charmap in ubuntu? and if not, is there a way to do high-ascii?
<robotgeek> alexnicol, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<juliette> robotgeek are you realy a bot?
<alexnicol> robotgeek: Thanks - but I now come back to a previous problem I have had
<alexnicol> It reckons that Qt is not installed
<alexnicol> even though I have no other options in adept for it
<krenx> im wondering why my old configs for games dont work, i copied them from my burned cd too the game cfg dir and renamed them to .conf instead of .cfg, when i run the game they are just overwritten
<mth`MAW> hi
<yanis> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<robotgeek> yanis: please don't do that
<krenx> robotgeek: you know ?
<robotgeek> krenx: sorry, i don't play games
<krenx> k
<yanis> sorry robotgeek
<virnik> krenx: try to chattr them to +i, they will became imunne to overwriting
<krenx> virnik: I dont know what you just said
<krenx> with the chattr them to +i part
<mindspin> !tell me about easyubuntu
<ep> Is it possible to apt-get Koffice 1.5 in breezy or must I 'upgrade' to dapper in order to obtain this.
<ninHer> hi all
<robotgeek> ep: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15.php
<ep> I'm not an upgrade junkie but 1.5 does ODF and 1.4 doesn't (i think)
<vge> hey, how i can use perform in konversation?
<Search4Lancer> good question
* Search4Lancer wonders what perform is...
<vge> "perform on connect", thats the name i have learned for it
<jpatrick> vge: that's the commands it should do on log in
<vge> ic, it's the "command" field
<vge> kinda bad named
<cenobyte> i need some serious help please
<cenobyte> when i boot up kubuntu it wont go into X
<cenobyte> anyone here
<mhterres> your video driver is correct ?
<jpatrick> cenobyte: no error?
<cenobyte> yeah
<mhterres> you should look at the report errors of X
<cenobyte> what happened was i tried to edit the mouse part in xorg to get my left and right side buttons working and after i edited it it will not let me in X
<mhterres> hmmm
<cenobyte> this is what i did http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#enable-5button-mouse
<mhterres> use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vge> cenobyte: hope you have your backup from xorg.conf
<cenobyte> no
<cenobyte> i should have backed up but i didnt
<vge> naah, use what mhterres suggested :)
<vge> backup is allways a +
<mhterres> cenobyte: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cenobyte> ok ill have to leave because im in knoppix right now
<mhterres> ok
<mhterres> dpkg-reconfigure will guide you
<cenobyte> k ill try it and let u know if it works brb when im done
<mhterres> ok
<krenx> wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input / output error)
<krenx> how do i fix this     ?
<n3storm> Krenx: what when where
<gamxx> buuuu, adept still not working :(
<mhterres> so, you'll have to use apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<mhterres> that is the same
<krenx> n3storm: when im trying to launch a game with wine from terminal, the game works but not the sound
<jarle> I have problem installing my printer, I select the driver from the list in KDE Print, but then I get "Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Epson-Stylus_C86,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation." And I AM running in administrator mode... any ideas?
<n3storm> krenx: sorry I can't help you with wine
<gamxx> i did apt-get update, upgrade too, and nothing new ;/
<n3storm> are you sure that the game works?
<n3storm> under linux?
<ep> i added the key per these instructions http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15.php, then I did sudo apt-get update.  Then I ran synaptic and the koffice version is still listed as 1.4 not 1.5.  So what gets installed if I apt-get install koffice ?
<krenx> n3storm: alrite, ill ask in winehq
<n3storm> krenx: check google too
<kagou> anyone know where/how kprinter save configuration for user default printer (not in ~/.cups/lpotions) ?
<krenx> n3storm: yeah, just did and got a good answer :)
<n3storm> great!
<ep> I have breezy and I'm trying to acquire koffice 1.5.  I added the key per the instructions above however apt-cache showpkg koffice still list 1.4x What am I doing wrong?
<cenobyte> i would like to say thankyou to whoever helped me with the X problem i was having
<ep> Oh, I see.   I think have to use one of the deb files listed on the same page. I've never installed via a deb file.  How do I do this via the CLI?
<cenobyte> the code "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" fixed the problem so thankyou very much
<ubuntu> is there another way to install kubuntu dapper? ... i cant get installer to work right
<Seantater> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> how?
<Seantater> ubuntu: install breezy badger first, then upgrade to dapper using apt
<ubuntu> besides dist-upgrade..
<ubuntu> is there any disadvantages to that?
<Seantater> some
<Seantater> one being that sometimes dependancies become problems
<ubuntu> *sigh*
<Seantater> In Aplha, there about a 10% chance, betas a 5% chance, IMO
<Seantater> so you can take your chances
<Seantater> however, soon, expresso will be out
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167404
<ubuntu> thats my problem
<Seantater> sunrex: be patient
<Seantater> sunrex: They'll fix it
<Sunrex> Seantater: i know, but its sad..
<Seantater> sunrex: hey -- is there a way I can help, I know python
<ep> If installing dapper from CD. Which would be the better route, install ubuntu then apt-get kubuntu-desktop or to just install kubuntu straight off?
<Seantater> ep: probably starting with kubuntu
<Sunrex> whats faster and more customizable? gnome or KDE
<Seantater> ep: that way, you don;t waste disk space
<ep> ok
<Seantater> ep: but then again, if that's not a problem, try them all!
<Seantater> ep: xubuntu can be interesting..
<vge> Sunrex: KDE is more customizable but Gnome is faster
<Seantater> Sunrex: Just start googling, there are debates about that until; the end of time
<ep> Never heard of it (xubuntu), where can i read up?
<Seantater> ep: read up on xfce
<Seantater> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is probably a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Riddell> vge: "gnome is faster" is hightly debateable
<Riddell> although also hard to debate without getting into a flame war :)
<jorik> gnome certainly doesnt feel any faster then KDE over here, i dont really notice a diffrence
<Tonio_> lut
<slow-motion> hallo
<robotgeek> slow-motion: hey
<vonHalenbach> Hallo.
<slow-motion> hi robotgeek
<slow-motion> hi vonHalenbach
<vonHalenbach> sende Gre
<slow-motion> empfnger unbekannt verzogen *g*
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<robotgeek> if that was french :P
<vonHalenbach> no that was german.
<slow-motion> no, a little more to the east
<Fornax> Hehe..
<vonHalenbach> hi robotgeek .
<robotgeek> hi all
<slow-motion> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<slow-motion> cool
<slow-motion> !org
<ubotu> slow-motion: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vonHalenbach> geil
<vonHalenbach> Mein Kubuntu 5.10 ist nmlich total buggy
<robotgeek> vonHalenbach: upgrade to kde 3.5.2 fixes :)
<vonHalenbach> I had problems to run "rosegarden" a midi sequencer.
<vonHalenbach> because /dev/seq does not exist.
<n3storm> vonHalenbach: have you got a midi capable soundcard?
<_david_> hi
<_david_> i need help
<_david_> i need to get gtkspell
<_david_> but i have no idea how to
<_david_> anyuone there?!?!
<_david_> Helllllooooo
<_david_> I NEED SOME HELP HERE!
<justanotheruser> please disable capslock _david_
<_david_> ok sorry
<_david_> can you help me get gtkspell anyone?
<justanotheruser> _david_: have you tried "apt-cache search gtkspell"?
<justanotheruser> no thanks man
<vonHalenbach> n3storm: I think so.
<MEtaLpREs> is there somewhere to change the time format to 12 hour instaled of 24?
<chip42> MEtaLpREs: i think if you right click on the clock and goto 'date and time format'
<MEtaLpREs> yea i tried that, i dont see the option for it
<MEtaLpREs> nm, got it
<Parkotron> MEtaLpREs: System Settings | Regional and Accessibility | Country/Region & Language | Time & Dates
<x1n933k> justanotheruser: you just gave me fix to my problem...thanks :D
<justanotheruser> good good, i new i was semi-effective today, i felt it when i got out of bed...
<mrj> hi
<mrj> i am experiensing problems with wine
<mrj> could someone help me ?
<mrj> hi
<mrj> someone help me please
<seth|lappy> if you do not specify your problem, no one will know how to fix it.
<domi> hi
<mrj> fixme:ntdll:NtConnectPort (0x7d587398,L"\\RPC Control\\DNSResolver",0x7c95de8c,(nil),(nil),(nil),0x7c95deb4,0x7c95de9c),stub!
<mrj> what that does mean ?
<mrj> what does it mean
<domi> does someone know how to have the thumbnails of videos in konqueror ?
<seth|lappy> mrj, that's a function in wine that isn't emulated yet
<seth|lappy> e.g. it won't work
<mrj> but i've had the same problems with phd.dll ---> and i just have copied it from WINDOWS/SYSTEM32 to .wine/system32
<mrj> and that did WORK for phd.dll
<mrj> i mean pdh.dll
<atiro> domi: I believe you need to go to Settings | Configure Konqueror | Previews & Meta-data
<mrj> seth|lappy:  ? any ideas how i can make it with ntdll.dll ?
<justanotheruser> domi: konqueror>settings> 2 from above(someting like preview and meta-data) local protocols>hit "file"
<chip42> atiro: after you do that and the thumbnails don't show up, what is the likely culprit?
<seth|lappy> mrj, mmkay, just copy it in then
<mrj> seth|lappy:  i've already tried to copy ntdll.dll in .wine/System32
<mrj> seth|lappy: but that didn't work
<atiro> chip42: not really sure, I don't use Konqueror myself...
<jeff_> hey guys
<seth|lappy> mrj, it should be in /system, not /system32
<jeff_> any web developers in the house?
<mrj> i ve tried both
<domi> justanotheruser: it is already ticked /o\
<jeff_> whats the best web developent app for kubuntu?
<mrj> seth|lappy: i ve tried both of them - i've copied the file in both system and system32
<justanotheruser> domi: strange, that checkbox enables/disables the icon preview while browsing here
<seth|lappy> dunno then
<chip42> atiro: *nod* i have given up on the thumbnails.. i hope it gets fixed in the future.. was thinking it might be filesystem related since all my video files reside on other media. glad its not important to my experience ;)
<jeff_> whats the best app for making web pages in kubuntu?
<atiro> chip42: yeah, I'm playing with it right now it's not working for me either... oh well :)
<chip42> jeff_: there is a kdewebdev package that installs a bunch of fun html tools
<jeff_> chip42: ok, ill check it out
<charwood> When I try and run any OpenGL program (glxinfo, glxgears, etc.), I get either the message "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" OR "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual" (presumably depending on whether it is trying to be double-buffered)
<charwood> I'm using Dapper Drake Beta with the current fglrx
<atiro> chip42: solved it... apt-get install kdemultimedia :)
<chip42> atiro: ahh. that explains a lot. kdemultimedia was held back at one point. i never fetched it
<charwood> Any idea why opengl hates me?  Missing package?  Need to load a module in xorg.conf?
<atiro> chip42: yeah, that fixed it immediately for me
<raud> is there a program for kubuntu that make it possible for me to download an file from a mm:// host?
<jeff_> your trying to use shoutcast right
<jeff_> raud: ?
<raud> i am not sure, i just know that the bigest newspeaper in norway have put an video where i am, on a mms:// :O
<jeff_> hmm
<raud> the url is: mms://video.vg.no/vg/video2005/storage/compressed/2960/wm_56.wmv
<charwood> Does anyone know what I need to change/install to get openGL to work?  Currently I'm getting the error "couldn't get an RGB visual" whenever I try and start for instance glxgears.  Is this broken in Dapper Drake beta?
<TehUni> is there any reasonable way to sync my pda (windows mobile 5) within kubuntu?
<charwood> TehUni: Things seem pretty silent today.  I'm interested in knowing the same thing.
<charwood> My boss said that he thought Kontact had Outlook plugins
<atiro> TehUni: SynCE syncs with KDE pretty nicely...
<charwood> I'm not really organized enough to use either so I'm not to worried, still, it would be neat.
<TehUni> mmm
<atiro> TehUni: However, SynCE does not support WM5...
<TehUni> yea, that's what i figured
<TehUni> nothing seems to  :\
<atiro> TehUni: So, the possibilities are pretty limited right now... people have some patches for SynCE WM5 support, but they're some serious work and may or may not help
<saaida> Guys. i always here that linux is faster and uses less resources. i have kinda of slow computer. when i used winxp i manually removed some stuff that was included in windows defaults. and succeced to load windows xp with only 85 Mb of ram . is it possible to the same with with ubuntu ? i mean the default installations
<atiro> saaida: it kind of depends... with a "default installation", presumably meaning KDE or Gnome, then probably not
<atiro> saaida: however, if you do some tweaking and possibly use a more minimalistic window manager (fluxbox?), then yes, I'm sure you could get it under 85mb
<saaida> atiro : im using kubuntu. and my aim is reaching 150 mb when i boot kubuntu. the thing there are like 1004 packeges installed in my kubuntu now. so there are alot and also not sure what exactly can or can't remove
<charwood> saaida: there is a xubuntu project that uses xfce as the window manager.  It would run with lower memory.
<saaida> charwood : yeah but still in Beta
<atiro> saaida: I recommend checking out sysv-rc-conf
<saaida> what is ? sysv-rc-conf
<atiro> saaida: it's a package that you can use to tweak what applications start at boot (makes things a lot easier)
<_marcel> hi
<_marcel> hello !!is a polish channel on this server?
<saaida> interesting . first im gonna run some net searches about the subject of tweaking then start
<atiro> saaida: there's a lot of default kubuntu stuff that you don't need (bluetooth and wifi probably, etc.)
<saaida> Thanx for the advice
<atiro> saaida: sure thing, good luck :)
<saaida> is sysv-rc-conf a package in archieve ?
<atiro> yes, it's in apt
<krenx> !winetools
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, krenx
<krenx> ok ubotu
<krenx> :)
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> that obotu is pretty snappy
<MEtaLpREs> does kubuntu block ports by default?  i am having major issues with torrents,  used 4 different programs my router definetly has the right ports open but i can get any connections on any torrent
<OdyX> someone to confirm bug 41955 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41955 in kdenetwork kdenetwork-filesharing "Normal user cannot share folders from home, even if authorised" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41955
<Parkotron> OdyX: I can confirm that here.
<OdyX> Parkotron: Confirm it on launchpad please...
<OdyX> Parkotron: click on the name and choose "confirmed".
<OdyX> Parkotron: Maybe add precisions or better translations (mines are from french...)
<Parkotron> OdyX: Can just anybody confrim a bug? I have an account, but I know nothing about Launchpad.
<OdyX> Parkotron: it's the idea...
<TheNightRider``> hello everyvan
<TheNightRider``> lol
<OdyX> Parkotron: if you have the bug...
<TheNightRider``> <-- idiot
<OdyX> Parkotron: confirm...
<OdyX> TheNightRider``:  ???
<Parkotron> OdyX: Alright, will do.
<TheNightRider``> i just had too much to drink :D
<TheNightRider``> sry
<PaloDeQueso> is there a python help channel?
<PaloDeQueso> I tgried #python
<PaloDeQueso> but it says I have to be identified
<TheNightRider``> PaloDeQueso: register first ;)
<PaloDeQueso> how do I do that, online somewhere?
<OdyX> PaloDeQueso:  type /msg NickServ register YOUR_PASSWORD YOUR_EMAIL
<gamxx> help me ;/
<PaloDeQueso> does anyone here know python, I just need to know if you can have a function declaration at the top of a file and the definition at the bottom similar to c, so far I have to define the function at the top?
<gamxx> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/3826/snapshot21rs.png Adept dont start
<TheNightRider``> gamxx: type apt-get update in konsole
<TheNightRider``> :)
<gamxx> heh, adept still not working ;p
<saaida> what's the official site of xbuntu ?
<TheNightRider``> gamxx: sry then, cant help ya ;)
<Parkotron> OdyX: Done.
<TheNightRider``> ubuntu
<TheNightRider``> www.ubuntu.org i think
<TheNightRider``> ubotu: website
<ubotu> TheNightRider``: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Parkotron> OdyX: Are you able to use kdenetwork-filesharing to give public write access to a shared directory? I have a folder configured with write access, but my girlfriend's WinXP machine says it doesn't have write permission.
<OdyX> Parkotron: give "others" right to write in "properties" for each folder/file.
<myndmelder> Anyone home?
<Parkotron> OdyX: Oh! That makes so much sense. Samba was letting others write to it, but Linux wasn't. Thanks.
<OdyX> Parkotron: Yeah.. I fell in that trap mor than once.
<myndmelder> Hello people.
<myndmelder> MInd if I ask a question about an install?
<saaida> Any other Linux Distros that use less Memory ?
<Parkotron> OdyX: When checking the "writable" checkbox, it should really check to see if others have write access and warn you if they don't.
<saaida> Is Zenwalk any good ?
<OdyXydO> Parkotron: file a "bug" = "wish" ..
<OdyXydO> Parkotron: I'm on my way.
<OdyXydO> Parkotron: Have nice week-end!
<Parkotron> myndmelder: Just ask your question, You don't have to ask permission.
<Parkotron> OdyXydO: Thanks again. You too.
<myndmelder> It's common courtesy. But anyways, what is the command I need to use in terminal to instal a tarball...
<myndmelder> I just did a reinstal of kubuntu, and I am trying to avoid using Automatix to get my programs up and running...
<myndmelder> Right now I am working on Azureus.
<myndmelder> Got the Java RE installed, and an azureus tarball sitting on my desktop.
<Parkotron> myndmelder: Installing tarball's is not that straigh forward, especially for beginners.
<Parkotron> myndmelder: Try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546
<shadow_> quick.. how to display files in a .deb file i have ?
<myndmelder> I'm sorta out of options since Automatix dicked up my last attempt to run Kubuntu, and I couldn't get BeeWee's Automatiks to run period...
<Parkotron> shadow_: Open it in Ark?
<myndmelder> Parkotron thank you.
<shadow_> Parkotron: wooo ! ark opens deb files too :) cool.. thanks
<myndmelder> I'll be back later...
<Parkotron> You're both welcome.
<myndmelder> Wait, one last one... What is the equivalent of gedit in KDE?
<Parkotron> myndmelder: Kate
<myndmelder> Ahh
<Parkotron> myndmelder: Or if you have it installed, KEdit.
<justanotheruser> is multimedia also broken with you guys? I can't get it to work anymore :(
<Parkotron> justanotheruser: That's a pretty general statement. Can you be more specific?
<justanotheruser> Parkotron: i only have sound ATM, no video(all mimetypes), it worked flawless for weeks
<walber> hi there, have you ever used apt-build to compile linux kernel? does it shows menuconfig???
<Parkotron> justanotheruser: That could be a lot of different things. I'd like to try to help you out, but I've got to go. Sorry.
<shadow_> Parkotron: dpkg -c does it too :)
<justanotheruser> Parkotron: ok, thanks anyway
<justanotheruser> oh what i remember, i changed to a different resolution with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and put "benq" in as an brand. Could that have anything todo with it?
<mo0se> weeeeeeeeee.
<mo0se> i'm back.
<mo0se> :P
<justanotheruser> *benq as in manual input
<justanotheruser> what's the standard brand you have to supply when yours isn't in the list? Then i could try that out :) Something like vesa was it?
<mo0se> what does recursively mean?
<justanotheruser> mo0se: it means that all child folders with get caught by the command
<justanotheruser> assuming that you're asking this for a command on a folder
<mo0se> oh.. whenever i try to copy a file from my windows partition to my linux partition it gives me an error and then i have to copy it using the recursively command.
<mo0se> and when it works, the folder is locked...
<mo0se> how do i unlock it?
* justanotheruser tries restarting X too see if "generic monitor" will fix my video problem
<justanotheruser> mo0se: check you rights in the file
<mo0se> is there a way to copy files from my ntfs partition to my linux partition without using konsole?
<justanotheruser> shit, didnlt solved it. mplayer crashes on movies now and kaffeine only does sound(?)
<justanotheruser> mplayer tells me this while crashing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/687679 those ? ? don't look helpfull to me
<justanotheruser> counting in MB's for videocards, 1MB = 1024KB, am i right here?
<A-Wing> justanotheruser: yes
<gleesond> ok so for some reasion my cd drive keeps locking up and I'm not sure what PID to kill because top isn't showing the runaway
<justanotheruser> when i right-click on a avi movie and do "open with kaffeine" i get-> KDEInit couldn't start 'location.avi'
<gleesond> justanotheruser: use vlc
<justanotheruser> i screwed my multimedia without doing anything
<justanotheruser> gleesond: vlc actually doesn't run any movie here (i tried every player on the planet now)
<justanotheruser> *ok, almost every player
<gleesond> oh
<justanotheruser> gleesond: and i have codecs and stuff, it just stopped working after an upgrade :(
<justanotheruser> at least, that's how it looks like since i haven't change a thing
<gleesond> ah did you upgrade to dapper
<justanotheruser> gleesond: no i did from dapper to dapper (i use is months already)
<bipolar> can anyone help me debug my fglrx dual monitor problems in kubuntu dapper? the display settings control center app does not detect my setup correctly.
<justanotheruser> gleesond: and i upgrade every day, but somewhere yesterday or the day before my video was gone
<justanotheruser> strange thing is that the preview thumbnails in konqueror all still work
<justanotheruser> i think i am going for a fresh beta 2 then....
<anthony> hello
<anthony> any one here to help?
<anthony> ?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<anthony> I have problems installing a graphics card driver in ubuntu
<anthony> can anyone help me pls?
<anthony> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<anthony> Does anyone know how to login as root?
<HymnToLife> anthony> basically, just ask your question. If someonre can help, he will
<HymnToLife> anthony> you don't login as root on ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<anthony> I need to install a display driver and it says i need to log in as root. SO what do I do pls?
<indro> hi there
<HymnToLife> anthony> hich driver ?
<anthony> hi
<HymnToLife> which*
<anthony> nvidia graphics driver
<HymnToLife> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<HymnToLife> use that page to install them on Ubuntu
<indro> i tried to install kubuntu beta2, the installer crashed on the partition step
<anthony> tnx
<HymnToLife> indro> Dapper is beta for a reason ;)
<HymnToLife> anthony> you're welcome
<anthony> wait
<anthony> i actually have kubuntu
<anthony> and that page is not good :S
<anthony> because it has KDE
<HymnToLife> anthony> it will work too, UBuntu and Kubuntu are the same thing
<HymnToLife> why, oh why did the choose to use to different nems ? It's so stupid
<HymnToLife> names*
<myndmelder> How do you force quit a program? Azureus froze...
<anthony> Select Administration then Synaptic Package Manager.
<justanotheruser> indro: the livecd i hope?
<HymnToLife> oh
<anthony> i cant find that in kubuntu
<HymnToLife> une Adept instead then anthony
<HymnToLife> or the command line
<indro> yes... work the text base installation?
<justanotheruser> indro: yes much more stable AFAIK
<indro> okay, thanks ;)
<anthony> tnx
<justanotheruser> cool, gmail is down here
<indro> here too ;)
<HymnToLife> here too but who cares ?
<WhyM> Talking about gmail... is there still no way to use imap with it?
<myndmelder> How do i go about force quitting a program? Azureus is frozen in the splash screen.
<HymnToLife> myndmelder> sudo killall process_name
<mo0se> how do i install firefox?
<mo0se> i downloaded the archive and unarchived it.
<myndmelder> thanks
<mo0se> now i'm lost.
<HymnToLife> !tell mo0se about ff1.5
<HymnToLife> mo0se> see the link ubotu gave you :)
<mo0se> thanks.
<mo0se> :3
<gleesond> so my dvd drive is causing runnaways that are not showing up with top or ps... it just tells me device is busy
<gleesond> I cant un-mount it either
<Kadran> hi all
<HymnToLife> gleesond> you have one process using it somewhere
<Kadran> i want to know what is the difference Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<gleesond> HymnToLife: but I'm not sure what that process is
<WhyM> KDE / Gnome
<indro> gleesond: lsof /dev/*
<Kadran> i love kde and use Mandriva linux
<HymnToLife> Kadran> fundamentally there is none
<anthony> yes hym2lkife
<HymnToLife> but "Kubuntu" comes with KDE by default
<anthony> i can read ur private msg
<HymnToLife> anthony> but I can't see yours, did you register your nickname ?
<anthony> no
<HymnToLife> gleesond> then try guessing what it is or reboot
<HymnToLife> !tell anthony about register
<gleesond> I found it
<gleesond> thanks that seemed to fix it when I killed the PID
<Kadran> HymnToLife: i lova Mandriva but i think Kubuntu is more ubdated with new stuff more faster
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> somebody said fglrx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<HymnToLife> Kadran> as for myself, I don't like Mandriva at all
<HymnToLife> so yeah, Ubunntu is much better IMO
<Terminus> Kadran: the nice thing about (K)Ubuntu is the fact that everything is so neat and organized. :)
<Kadran> ok guys i am convinced i will kubuntu a try hope it is nice thank you all
<indro> Kadran: use the text installer
<indro> the livecd installer dont work here
<Terminus> gleesond: FYI, if the same thing happens again, maybe using fuser will help you find the problematic process easier. :)
<indro> if you want try the beta ;)
<_matt> I'm having problems installing kubuntu to my dell, when it gets to the point of displaying the window manager the screen just goes blank
<_matt> i hav no problems installing on my compaq
<_matt> the dell has a nvidia driver and the compaq has onboard intel graphics?
<_matt> anyone have any ideas? is it something to do with the way X is set
<Web-Kanotix929> take care livecd installer, because to format partion
<Web-Kanotix929> test beta 2
<NoUse> _matt have you tested the live CD on the dell?
<Terminus> _matt: don't really have any experience with dells, but if it's new, maybe problems with PCIe? disclaimer: i haven't touched boxen with PCIe either. just taking a wild guess.
<_matt> yes have tried live cd and got the same problem, it was hoary hedehog though. could this make a difference?
<_matt> does kubuntu have problems with PCI Express/
<Terminus> _matt: maybe you could try posting the output of dmesg somewhere and some of the more experienced guys here can take a look. :)
<_matt> ok
<NoUse> _matt have you tried breezy at all?
<Terminus> bah... i forgot that hoary is *old*
<Terminus> hehe
<_matt> no, but I think i'll just wait for dapper and then try that
<Terminus> _matt: if you're in a hurry, dapper beta is available now.
<_matt> thanks
<krenx> is there any hz tool for linux like there is ReForce for windows ?
<NoUse> hz?
<krenx> yes, for changing the monitor hz for different resolutions
<NoUse> krenx you alter that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf I believe
<krenx> ok thanks.
<shawn_work> Where do I get the small ISO to burn to do a network install?
<shawn_work> for Kubuntu beta 2 dapper
<Terminus> shawn_work: there is no network install AFAIK. you could use an old cd and upgrade though.
<shawn_work> got no CD though :)
<NoUse> shawn_work search the wiki for 'installation' there are dozens of ways to install
<Terminus> shawn_work: the netinstall methods on the wiki seem to require that you at least have the necessary files on your LAN.
<shawn_work> hmmm
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<Terminus> shawn_work: there's install from knoppix if you have that. :)
<shawn_work> ya i need to download I have em64t box to install Kubuntu
<shawn_work> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<shawn_work> i'll get the current build for today :)
<bimberi> shawn_work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot in particular
<shawn_work> thats ok I dont have a pxe server set up here
<shawn_work> I'm moving my old windows desktop machine to Kubuntu :)
<shawn_work> since  well, I dont need windows and if I do can throw it in Vmware so its isolated from me
<shawn_work> :D
<kimo> I really wanna use the knetwork-manager, but it's just disabled in my system-tray! What can I do to enable it ?
#kubuntu 2006-05-04
<fatejudger> kimo: do you have a laptop?
<kimo> fatejudger: yes
<kimo> and I move between networks :)
<fatejudger> yeah, isn't it great?
<fatejudger> it's so easy to use
<kimo> I dont know how to use it !
<fatejudger> no more wireless configuration hassles
<kimo> It's just disabled here
<fatejudger> ok well
<fatejudger> you probably have stuff in your network/interfaces file
<fatejudger> which is located in
<fatejudger> "/etc/network/interfaces"
<kimo> should I delete it ?
<fatejudger> you need to comment out or erase everything it in except the loopback stuff
<fatejudger> make sure to keep the loopback stuff
<fatejudger> !networkmanager
<ubotu> it has been said that networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<fatejudger> it should tell you there
<fatejudger> in the wiki
<kimo> great .. thnx
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> np
<shawn_work> downloaded, it, KDapper time
<krenx> is there a cmd to see whats using the sound device ?
<crimsun> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<krenx> k thx
<fatejudger> crimsun: I guess I missed out on the sound card fix, huh
<crimsun> fatejudger: if and when upstream reworks it.
<krenx> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<krenx>       Output information may be incomplete.
<fatejudger> crimsun: they won't until Edgy
<crimsun> I'm not going over jcdutton's or takashi's or jaroslav's head on that.
<fatejudger> crimsun: it's already in beta, I doubt there's much they could do anyway
<crimsun> fatejudger: err, who are you referring to?
<fatejudger> crimsun: the people that fix the audio problems
<crimsun> fatejudger: upstream or ubuntu?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I have no idea what the problem is or who fixes it
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'm just making a general statement
<crimsun> fatejudger: ok, then you'll need to see what I wrote above...
<crimsun> fatejudger: (seeing how I'm largely the person who triages and pushes those fixes in)
<fatejudger> crimsun: you said you weren't going to go over someone's head on that
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes, jcdutton hasn't had the time or resources to look at it, and I trust his fixes
<fatejudger> I figured as much
<fatejudger> which is why I said that it probably won't get in until Edgy when they ditch the current framework
<fatejudger> by then it won't matter because I'm gonna be using a different sound card
<fatejudger> heh
<crimsun> that's not necessarily true; it depends whether takashi finds an audigy
<fatejudger> crimsun: I thought it was a problem with just the usb models
<crimsun> this kind of stuff is insanely difficult to debug remotely.
<crimsun> fatejudger: how do you debug without the hardware? :)
<fatejudger> true
<fatejudger> so is this an ubuntu-only problem?
<fatejudger> I would have thought the people that run the associated projects would have the means to fix something like this
<crimsun> no, this is an alsa problem
<fatejudger> so because alsa hasn't released a fix, you guys have to fix it yourselves?
<crimsun> that's pretty extreme, but if it were that critical, yes.
<crimsun> just like I had to do for emu10k1 recently.
<fatejudger> do you guys upload the patches back to ALSA svn?
<crimsun> s/svn/hg/, and yes
<WhyM> Modern heroes
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> sound is a pain in the ass
<fatejudger> and probably the biggest hurdle for linux to overcome, IMO
<fatejudger> nothing seems to work right
<crimsun> heh, you don't have to tell me. I spend 20-30 hours per week on it.
<WhyM> fatejudger: It's not the usual way...
<HymnToLife> fatejudger> it works perfectly well for most people
<fatejudger> it seems very hacked up
<HymnToLife> try WiFi, THAT's a PITA
<fatejudger> especially on the xine end
<fatejudger> even though it works great on my laptop
<crimsun> xine? heh, xine's arguably got the best alsa support
<fatejudger> sound related things end up crashing all the time
<fatejudger> streaming video or audio through Konqueror works about 3/4ths of the time
<fatejudger> it's like the exceptions aren't being handled in ALSA and get passed back on up to the OS, which terminates all the applications associated with the error
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> alsa shouldn't be handling application errors
<fatejudger> of course not
<fatejudger> but it should be handling its own exceptions
<fatejudger> as should xine
<fatejudger> but it doesn't
<crimsun> uh
<fatejudger> and other related apps end up crashing because of it
<crimsun> do you have actual backtraces for this stuff?
<fatejudger> have you ever tried streaming content through Konqueror?
<fatejudger> no, I don't
<crimsun> of course, and it works in my cases. I need viable backtraces to do any useful debugging.
<fatejudger> I should though
<fatejudger> it's hit and miss
<fatejudger> I think it has to do with the codecs
<crimsun> gah. codecs have nothing to do with alsa!
<fatejudger> if xine can't play something, it just crashes
<fatejudger> which is why I just said xine
<crimsun> if you have actual backtraces from alsa-lib, I need to see tham
<crimsun> them^
<fatejudger> it's difficult to get because you end up getting the backtraces from Konqueror, if anything
<fatejudger> that's if you took the time to make sure it would collect the backtrace it if did crash when you start Konqueror
<fatejudger> what it really means is finding something that crashes Konqueror and then getting that URL
<fatejudger> sticking it in something like Kaffeine
<fatejudger> and getting the backtrace there
<crimsun> well I certainly hope that's being done, because it's pretty darned tootin useless to me to read about vague "alsa complaints" with absolutely no backtrace [and they end up being app errors quite often]  ;-)
<fatejudger> I doubt it has anything to do with Konqueror
<WhyM> file:///home/ym/il duomo.jpg
<WhyM> sorry
<fatejudger> well this isn't good
<fatejudger> I just installed beta 2 and now I can't get any sound
<fatejudger> not even an error
<crimsun> you know the drill.
<Codemaster> are there any really nice GRUB editing GUI programs for KDE? I know there is the GNOME System Tools for GNOME which contain something like this, but I am unsure of an alternative for KDE
<fatejudger> crimsun: I going to restart before I file any bugs or do anything bug related
<Kadran> hi, i want to ask a question about which kubuntu to install, i am downloading 5.10 from kubuntu site but i want to know is it better to use 6.06?
<crimsun> yes, please test 6.06 beta 2
<Kadran> crimsun: where can i download it?
<saaida> Guys i need help i need to get back to kubuntu, i started to hate my xp :*
<robotgeek> Kadran: see /topic
<Kadran> robotgeek: thanks
<WhyM> crimsun: could you give us a link to a proper procedure to submit bug reports for this beta please?
<fatejudger> well I figured out what was wrong
<crimsun> WhyM: file bugs in Malone, per usual
<fatejudger> and I'm not going to admit what it was either
<fatejudger> let's just call it a stupid user error
<crimsun> fatejudger: that's good enough.
<crimsun> WhyM: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<fatejudger> I'll see if I can't find some of those websites that crash xine
<WhyM> crimsun: thanks
<saaida> Today i tried to remove some packages from kubuntu. it seems that i mistakebly removed the Kde Desktop enviroment. so nex boot it booted and came direct to the Terminal console. i did a reinstall ( even reformated the partitions ) and amazingly the same thing still .
<fatejudger> saaida: you didn't format them
<saaida> i deleted the linux partitions.
<saaida> and re partitioned
<fatejudger> saaida: well let me ask you this, does it make any sense that after reinstalling you get the exact same error you had before?
<saaida> fatejudger : well i didn't format partition number 1 ( xp partition ) maybe the boot info was there and from the first installation the desktop still disabled
<fatejudger> saaida: no, it wasn't
<fatejudger> saaida: you didn't format the partitions
<fatejudger> saaida: that's what happened
<Kadran> i want to know which one to get the install or live cd?
<fatejudger> saaida: do you know what Occam's razor is?
<saaida> no
<fatejudger> saaida: it basically states that the simplest explanation is the most likely
<WhyM> Kadran: Live install might crash your hdd... you should go with the install version
<saaida> :)
<fatejudger> saaida: which is exactly the predicament we have here
<Codemaster> are there any really nice GRUB editing GUI programs for KDE? I know there is the GNOME System Tools for GNOME which contain something like this, but I am unsure of an alternative for KDE
<Kadran> WhyM: thanks
<fatejudger> Codemaster: we heard you the first time
<fatejudger> Codemaster: maybe you ought to google it?
<saaida> fatejudger : So this mean simpliest solution should be tried ?
<fatejudger> saaida: it means you format your partitions next time
<saaida> fatejudger : so now i need to re install ?
<fatejudger> I doubt it
<fatejudger> you can install kde again
<fatejudger> just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Codemaster> fatejudger: I did
<Codemaster> fatejudger: otherwise i wouldn't be here
<fatejudger> Codemaster: well I don't know of any, what exactly do you need to edit?
<fatejudger> Codemaster: and why can't you do it in the CLI?
<saaida> fatejudger : maybe i try to run it first since i did reinstall ?
<saaida> i mean run it from terminal ?
<Codemaster> i don't exactly enjoy modifying the file by hand
<fatejudger> saaida: yes, run that command from the terminal
<fatejudger> Codemaster: and why do you need to modify it in the first place?
<Codemaster> fatejudger: to add in my WinXP boot option
<saaida> fatejudger : what is the command to run KDe desktop ?
<fatejudger> well this is quite something, I can play everything EXCEPT mp3s
<WhyM> same for me
<fatejudger> well I'm switching to gstreamer
<fatejudger> this is total crap
<fatejudger> I've never had such a problem with Xine
<saaida> fatejudger : what is the command to run KDe desktop please
<fatejudger> lol, I installed gstreamer and now xine works
<fatejudger> must have installed some codec
<fatejudger> saaida: sudo kdm
<krenx> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error) <- when trying to launch a game from wine, anyone ?
<krenx> :)
<saaida> ok Thanx hopefully next time i enter this channel from linux
<saaida> Damn
<saaida> Kde is installed
<saaida> and running the command : sudo kdm didn't bring anything
<myndmelder> Has anyone used BeeWee's automatiKs in here?
<fatejudger> saaida: should have
<fatejudger> saaida: what about startx
<krenx> !chroot
<ubotu> methinks chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<saaida> what is startx ?
<fatejudger> another command
* saaida is linux noob
<fatejudger> you aren't supposed to use it though
<saaida> :)
<fatejudger> at least the way Kubuntu is configured
<fatejudger> but it will launch X
<charwood> I've been trying to figure out the problem here for several hours.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  When I run glxgears I get the error "couldn't find RGB GLX visual".
<charwood> This happens with all opengl programs that I run.
<saaida> so i should try start kdm ?
<saaida> so i should try 'start kdm' ?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> you should try "startx"
<fatejudger> I don't understand why sudo kdm doesn't work
<fatejudger> does it give any error?
<saaida> no
<saaida> simply new line in the terminal
<saaida> maybe it can be cause i didn't creat a username ?
<myndmelder> Has anyone used BeeWee's automatiKs in here? I'm having trouble installing it...
<fatejudger> saaida: it's really difficult to diagnose the problems remotely
<fatejudger> saaida: maybe you ought to just reinstall
<fatejudger> saaida: just make sure you format this time
<saaida> fatejudger : i c
<saaida> ohh and btw i can change later on from kde to another desktop enviroments , right ?
<biovore> yup
<biovore> you can install multipule enviroments at the same time too
<fatejudger> saaida: yeah, but who'd want to :P
<saaida> fatejudger : me . i have slow comp. and there lighter desktop enviroments i can use
<h3sp4wn> thats why I won't use knetworkmanager (installs half of gnome with it)
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I noticed that
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it should have to though, they just have the packages messed up
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: loading two toolkits at boot sucks
<jeekl> Hi, I cant configure Konsole anymore. it tells me i'm missing kcm_konsole.la? I don't know when this occured, I have done numerous updates since I last configured konsole.
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I installed network-manager anyway because the benefits outweighed the disadvantages
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<earl_> any dapper/ATI users on who could help me with setting up fglrx?
<eosyn> hmm does anyone know the program(s) required for k3b to create audio cds?
<theripper> you just want to install the ati drivers or what?
<earl_> eosyn, i believe that would be cdrdao
<earl_> don't quote me though
<earl_> i followed one of the howtos
<earl_> and currently i can't get DRI to work
<earl_> i'm getting the following message in xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13042
<eosyn> yea cdrdao is the writer software, that works fine but its the process of creating cdaudio (cda) out of mp3s and then burning them to the cd
<theripper> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<jeekl> Can anyone help me with my missing kcm_konsole.la?
<theripper> im new myself , i used the !ati first link to install ati driver and it worked well
<earl_> i'm on dapper, though
<theripper> me too
<charwood> earl_: It theoretically works the same on Dapper.
<earl_> also, i'm pretty sure that'll land me with an extremely old driver...
<charwood> earl: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<charwood> earl_: It will get you the one for Dapper if your source repository is set up that way (it is by default)
<earl_> allright, i'll give it a shot...
<eosyn> looks like a needed k3b2-mp3 installed
* eosyn hugs the invention of forums
<earl_> i'm on an AMD Athlon XP, so my $arch is k7 right?
<charwood> earl_: Correct
<earl_> this is odd, i never installed this package before, and i'm pretty sure it wasn't even there last time i saw taht wiki page....
<earl_> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mo0se> !firefox
<mo0se> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<NoobSauce> I'm using kde, but somehow I ended up with a gnome desktop... anyone have ideas on how to fix this?
<NoobSauce> the taskbar, window decorations etc... are still kde, but the desktop is gnome for some reason...
<WhyM> Uhhh... so what do you mean by desktop?
<mo0se> what the heck...
<NoobSauce> it's just the wallpaper part
<mo0se> when i put in sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.2.tar.gz
<mo0se> is it suppose to get crazy?
<NoobSauce> like when I right click on the desktop, it gives gnome menus and stuff
<NoobSauce> not to mention gnome icons and stuff
<mo0se> jesus...
<NoobSauce> it's not that bad I guess, but when I run karamba, all the icons get in the way of stuff which is really annoying
<NoobSauce> and you can't turn icons off in gnome's desktop menu
<NoobSauce> I've encountered this problem on other systems aswell, so it's not unique to my machine
<earl_> man, i think i've been using the wrong kernel for a really long time
<earl_> i've been running a 386 kernel >,<
<jeekl> I cant configure Konsole anymore. it tells me i'm missing kcm_konsole.la? I don't know when this occured, I have done numerous updates since I last configured konsole. Can someone help me?
<stodge> Hi - how do I know if a WMV file is encoded with DRM? I seem to be unable to play WMV videos with kaffeine
<NoobSauce> why do you have wmv DRM files? just download whatever file that is off a p2p network without the DRM
<stodge> No
<NoobSauce> you paid for it presumably, so it's ok
<stodge> I downloaded a demo of a 3d engine but I can't play it
<NoobSauce> oh :P
<stodge> I dont do that illegal video download crap
<stodge> :)
<NoobSauce> well if you paid for it, it's not illegal...
<stodge> I installed the codecs as explained on the wiki
<stodge> But I still can't play wmvs
<stodge> This is kubuntu breezy
<tarmath> wmv are not playable dude
<tarmath> theres no linux codec for them
<stodge> oh
<stodge> I thought there was
<tarmath> well there is for wmv version 1 and 2
<tarmath> but not 3
<stodge> oh
<tarmath> which is what most wmv vids are encoded in nowadays
<tarmath> there's a few projects that will come up with a codec for it
<tarmath> but it's not there yet
<stodge> Well that sucks
<stodge> :(
<tarmath> hmm
<tarmath> im looking it up and it seems that they can be played with xine and mplayer using windows codecs..
<HymnToLife> tarmath> not all of them can
<tarmath> not all of them?
<tarmath> hmm im finding allot of references about wmv3 support through windows codecs (only for x86)
<tarmath> oh
<tarmath> i didnt have the w32codecs package installed... lets see
<tarmath> whoa nice it plays!
<tarmath> hrm I shouldve tried that sooner
<WhyM> Is there any way to make Xine handle smb:// files?
<stodge> Ugly fonts in mplayer
<__mikem> hello
<tarmath> WhyM: the sine engine itself I doubt it, but maybe a kde frontend could do it?
<stodge> Wow the demo video for crytek 2 engine is incredible
<stodge> PLays with mplayer
<WhyM> I can view/play a video or an ogg/mp3 file over my lan...  :'(
<WhyM> can't
* myndmelder is still crying...
<__mikem> whats wrong myndmelder, did you accidently type rm -fr /
<__mikem> lol
<myndmelder> Anyone know why BeeWee's automatks freezes up... As soon as it decides to start?!?
<myndmelder> And no _mikem not yet
<__mikem> lol ok
<myndmelder> Stupind thing says starting script, and them just sits there with it's thumb up its ass and doesn't do squat... It doesn't even freeze...
<tarheel> could someone give me web sites for help on learning kubuntu
<__mikem> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<myndmelder> Very well...
<myndmelder> My appologies
<crimsun> tarheel: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/C/index.html
<__mikem> its alright, hes just an irc bot
<myndmelder> Oh...
<myndmelder> That isn't even BIG Bad word... LOL
<myndmelder> Anyways... Anyone got any ideas...
<__mikem> you could try running dpkg-reconfigure on the package, that should restore the setup to an error free state
<myndmelder> The original package is long gone, and there hasn't been anything on this computer. It is a fresh install...
<__mikem> that aint good
<myndmelder> As I said... It just sits there
<struct> greetings
<struct> have a problem upgrading to dapper
<struct> libgl1-mesa
<struct> anyone know how to fix?
<chatboy> !easysources
<ubotu> chatboy: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<chatboy> thanks __mikem
<__mikem> yw
<chatboy> !nvu
<ubotu> hmm... nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<Kadran> hi all
<theripper> hi
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone else have a problem turning wireless off
<_darksoul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<mo0se> how do i make firefox the default browser?
<Search4Lancer> here's a thought: why the heck can't I play a DVD in Kaffeine?
<mo0se> i guess you gotta install something that'll let you...
<mo0se> try typing dvd in adept or something...
* mo0se shrug.
<noiesmo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Search4Lancer> yeah got it working now...
<mo0se> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Search4Lancer> apparently I had to restart Kaffeine twice to get it going
<Search4Lancer> after following the instructions in RestrictedFormats
<zoohouse> Kubuntu is going to have a tool that will automaticly update it to Kubuntu 6.05 right?
<stevekl> How do I know which version of kubuntu I have?
<zoohouse> stevekl: stevekl press ALT + F2 and type help
<stevekl> Says I got 6.06
<stevekl> does that sound right for dapper
<zoohouse> stevekl: you have the new beta ver. then
<stevekl> ok
<stevekl> Good!
<zoohouse> Its still beta so you might run into a bug ;)
<zoohouse> ok time to play a little Entropia Universe :D
<visik7> anyone has try to upgrade breezy to dapper beta ?
<visik7> apt wants to remove half of kde packages
<stevekl> visik7: I've done it
<visik7> and ?
<stevekl> Well I didn't encounter any big problems
<stevekl> however
<stevekl> I did find that dapper needs alot more disk space than breezy did
<stevekl>  But other than that there were no problems
<stevekl> I had two machines with 5 gig root partitions and that just wasn't enough for dapper
<visik7> maybe on clean install would be different
<tarmath> maybe some older packages are still left?
<tarmath> 5 gigs sounds way too much
<stevekl> Well
<tarmath> hwo much was breezy after a clean install, a little more than 3 ?
<stevekl> Now that I look at it
<stevekl> Dapper is only taking up 3 gigs
<stevekl> So, I guess I don't know what i'm talking about :p
<tarmath> lol ok
<stevekl> I'm man enough to admit that
<stevekl> However I DO remember that when I dist-upgraded from breezy, I ran out of space on my 5 gig root parition
<stevekl> why? I dunno
<visik7> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<tarmath> porn
<visik7> 1060 packages upgraded, 101 newly installed, 238 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<visik7> 238
<stevekl> naw, I keep all my "personal files" on /home and on an external hard drive
<stevekl> Unless linux is putting porn in some weird place like /var/lib/misc/ or something
<tarmath> the guy who hacked you box's porn?
<stevekl> Curses!
<tarmath> your connection feels slow lately doesnt it
<visik7> http://pastebin.com/688080 here it is what it wants to do
<stevekl> visik7: I think that looks ok but get a second opinion, i've been known to be dumb
<visik7> second option ?
<visik7> forgot about -s -y is just to grep and grab the output for pastebin
<tarmath> it couldnt possibly be bad man
<stevekl> 3~er
<stevekl> second opinion
<krenx> !wine
<stevekl> Wait I did say opinion, you're trying to mess me up
<visik7> sorry
<stevekl> hehe
<stevekl> sokay
<visik7> probably this upgrade problems are caused by my folkloristic sources.list
<stevekl> Damnit, I can't wake on lan my machine
<stevekl> I got the BIOS set to do it too
<stevekl> and I got the right MAC address
<stevekl> hm.
<stevekl> I guess that can't be a linux problem though
<tarmath> you got that right
<visik7> linux problem ? WON works regardless on the OS u are using
<stevekl> Yeah I realize that but I need to tell SOMEONE that i'm frustrated
<stevekl> Abit makes some shifty motherboards
<kkathman> evenin all :)
<stevekl> y hello thar
<_darksoul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<_darksoul> http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu_full.jpg - theres a app on there like conky, any ideas on what it is
<myndmelder> Can anyone walk me through instalation of alltray, or point to a website? Please?
<krenx> !alltray
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, krenx
<krenx> aha :P
<myndmelder> It is a place to start...
<myndmelder> I've tried ubuntu forums and the kubuntu forums... No dice.
<krenx> wish i could help.
<robotgeek> myndmelder: download it from alltray.sf.net
<robotgeek> myndmelder: are you on breezy/dapper?
<krenx> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<krenx> Whats the url for the 4 different methods of installing nvidia-drivers ?
<myndmelder> breezy
<myndmelder> No graphic card...
<robotgeek> myndmelder: meaning?
<robotgeek> myndmelder: they do have a ubuntu deb on the download page
<myndmelder> meaning I'm using onboard graphics.
<myndmelder> ok
<myndmelder> let me try again...
<robotgeek> myndmelder: http://alltray.sourceforge.net/downloads.html has a ubuntu deb
<myndmelder> yeah thanks...
<myndmelder> I'm giving that a shot
<robotgeek> rob: meet Pyre
<rob> ?
<robotgeek> rob: that's the bot
<myndmelder> ...grrr
<myndmelder> I'm on a wild goose chase with alltray... Now that I have seen what it is, that isn't the problem.
<myndmelder> I'm still trying to get automatiks to work (not automatix). It is still acting like a bump on a log.
<robotgeek> myndmelder: /j #easyubuntu
<myndmelder> kk
<[Relic] > if ark doesn't want to cooperatewhat's the next best thing to use for tgz file extraction?
<robotgeek> [Relic] : tar -zxf foo.tgz
<[Relic] > where does the put it in this dir go?  tar -zxf foo.tgz /home/thisiswhereitgoes  ?
<robotgeek> [Relic] : it is supposed to extract in the current dir if you did what i asked you to
<[Relic] > I don't want to extract it in the current dir, that messes up my desktop too much :)
<[Relic] > can always move it  :)
<_sEBAs_> hola
<_sEBAs_> alguien que hable espaol?
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_sEBAs_> jaja
<_sEBAs_> haha, thats good man
<_sEBAs_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LeeJunFan> !ogg
<ubotu> LeeJunFan: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> !freecodecs
<ubotu> robotgeek: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> LeeJunFan: wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeCodecs
<LeeJunFan> robotgeek: yeah, I know. It was supposed to be for someone else. :)
<robotgeek> LeeJunFan: hmm, okay
<_sEBAs_> somebody knows how to fix kcm_konsole.la ??
<_sEBAs_> becouse after installing KDE 2.5 in a KUbuntu 10.5 he smoke
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: you try apt-get -f install ?
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: sounds like perhaps it just didn't get installed with new version.
<_sEBAs_> what does apt-get -f install ???
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: attempts to fix broken packages and deps.
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: maybe it formats your HD, I can't remember really - just do it. :p
<_sEBAs_> oohh, ok
<_sEBAs_> hahah
<_sEBAs_> funy
<_sEBAs_> :D
<_sEBAs_> thanxs
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: hope it works. also when you upgrade kde did you apt-get dist-upgrade or just upgrade? often with upgrading kde you should do dist-upgrade to get all the new packages that need installed.
<_sEBAs_> i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<_sEBAs_> doesn't work, :(
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: how about apt-get install konsole
<_sEBAs_> i already did that
<_sEBAs_> :P
<bitmakker> is someone has already tried to install darknet?
<LeeJunFan> bitmakker: yeah, SBC did that the other day in 5 states.
<bitmakker> coz it won't turn on :s
<bitmakker> didn't want :s
<_sEBAs_> when you do aptitude dist-upgrade for expemple, and it install the new kde 3.5.2, you have to do that with out KDE running?
<bitmakker> exuce my poor englist :d
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: apt-get install --reinstall konsole
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: I've always done it with kde running. But of course you generally have to log out, switch to console and restart kdm
<Parkotron> Has anybody tried out InitNG? If so I'm wondering what kind of speed increases they saw?
<LeeJunFan> bitmakker: that explains why you didn't get my joke about SBC. SBC is a huge telco here that had 200,000 dedicated lines and DSL out here the other day.
<LeeJunFan> in the USA. But no, I've never used darknet.
<_sEBAs_> becouse when i did the upgrade i have running kopete that now it doesn't work and konsole ofcourse
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: what if you just try running apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: sometimes it doesn't get everythign on the first pass.
<bitmakker> ok thanks :D
<bitmakker> i'm in france
<bitmakker> thanks for the answer :)
<_sEBAs_> let me see
<_sEBAs_> root@maquina:/home/jorge# apt-get dist-upgrade
<_sEBAs_> Lendo Lista de Pacotes... Pronto
<_sEBAs_> Construindo rvore de Dependncias... Pronto
<_sEBAs_> Calculando Atualizao... Pronto
<_sEBAs_> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 no atualizados.
<_sEBAs_> root@maquina:/home/jorge#
<_sEBAs_> :S
<_sEBAs_> take a look on these http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg04851.html
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: dammit, what'd you do to that thing? :)
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: problem is I'm running dapper here so perhaps the lib isn't in the same package, on here it's in "konsole"
<_sEBAs_> hehe
<_sEBAs_> xD
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: what if you run dpkg -S kcm_konsole.la
<LeeJunFan> if it tells you a package then the file is missing, otherwize the whole package never got installed.
<_sEBAs_> didn't find it
<_sEBAs_> is missing, :P
<_sEBAs_> what in the heal happends?
<_sEBAs_> hehe
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: yeah, you're missing a lib package.
<_sEBAs_> it's no way that i can recover?
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: it should be in the konsole package.
<_sEBAs_> yes, thats what i think
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: I just ssh'ed to a remote breezy and checked.
<_sEBAs_> thot
<LeeJunFan> give the apt-get install --reinstall konsole a shot.
<_sEBAs_> nothing
<_sEBAs_> shit :s
<_sEBAs_> i thinking in reinstall all
<_sEBAs_> and do it right
<LeeJunFan> _sEBAs_: it's odd. I'm not sure what's up there. Unless Riddell compiled those differently and that lib is not in the konsole package but in a separate libs package.
<krenx> could anyone help me installing my second hdd? its fat32 200gb
<_sEBAs_> it is sata?
<krenx> no
<LeeJunFan> I'm off to bed. gnight.
<_sEBAs_> mm, so what it's the problema?
<_sEBAs_> good night
<_sEBAs_> :D
<krenx> whats the problem? I dont know how to do, ive been using linux for 3 days
<krenx> or 2, cant remember
<_sEBAs_> ahhh, sorry
<_sEBAs_> :D
<_sEBAs_> well, firts, wath's distro you have?
<krenx> kubuntu
<_sEBAs_> ok
<_sEBAs_> and he doesn't show in Desktop?
<krenx> no
<_sEBAs_> ok, you have to mount it
<_sEBAs_> wait
<krenx> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<_sEBAs_> do these, did you see the system configure in de KDE menu?
<_sEBAs_> click it
<krenx> _sEBAs_: im trying to follow that howto
<_sEBAs_> then click on the disk & filesystem
<_sEBAs_> ok, but these is more easy :D
<krenx> maybe, but im learning more if im installing it with help of the howto
<_sEBAs_> yes :D
<_sEBAs_> it's true
<_sEBAs_> :D
<_sEBAs_> i'm here
<Search4Lancer> I can not get Kalarm to play a song file
<_sEBAs_> what you need?
<_sEBAs_> what format is that song file?
<Search4Lancer> mp3
<Search4Lancer> which I have codecs for
<Search4Lancer> amaroK and Kaffeine play them all fine
<_sEBAs_> mm, did you reproduce mp3 already?
<Search4Lancer> did I what now?
<_sEBAs_> did you install the codecs and all that?
<Search4Lancer> yes
<Search4Lancer> like I said, plays fine in anything else
<_sEBAs_> but y kalarm no?
<Search4Lancer> that's what I'm asking
<_sEBAs_> yes, excuse me english
<_sEBAs_> it gives you an error or something?
<Search4Lancer> nope
<Search4Lancer> just doesn't make any sound
<_sEBAs_> just not playng
<_sEBAs_> ok
<_sEBAs_> try with an other format, just for see what is it
<Search4Lancer> hmm.... .wav's work.....
<_sEBAs_> it works?
<_sEBAs_> ok
<Search4Lancer> all I've really got is a clip of George Bush saying "Read my lips" :-D Don't know if I want to wake up to that over and over again!
<_sEBAs_> hahahha
<vinboy> how do I set firefox as my default browser?
<vinboy> instead of konqueror
<nalioth> vinboy: right click on your html files > properties > always open with
<robotgeek> vinboy: system settings -> user
<nalioth> or that, lol
<robotgeek> nalioth: i think i should have a copy of the kubuntu documentation open, i can copy paste real quikc then
<nalioth> robotgeek: +1
<vinboy> thanks guys
<vinboy> wat is the difference between installing from install cd & from live cd?
<noch> live cd doesnt install ubuntu onyour computer
<noch> it'lll just run some apps from the CD
<robotgeek> vinboy: install cd has a text based installer , live cd in dapper has a gui based installer
<noch> ^^ what he said
<robotgeek> vinboy: so, you can install kubuntu if you like it
<nalioth> noch: the dapper live cd DOES install
<vinboy> robotgeek: the installation result is the same?
<Rhisc> hi
<noch> how about the breezy cd?
<Rhisc> I need some help
<noch> i never used the dapper live cd
<Rhisc> I cannot get ndiswrapper to recognize my wireless network card
<robotgeek> noch: not breezy, but its a new feature in dapper
<atiro> Rhisc: what does ndiswrapper -l give?
<robotgeek> vinboy: yes result is the same
<vinboy> robotgeek: ic.. thanks man :)
<Rhisc> atiro, bcmwl5a invalid driver!
<noch> robotgeek: ahh ok thx
<atiro> Rhisc: did you do "ndiswrapper -i <driver>.inf"?
<Rhisc> atiro, yes
<Rhisc> atiro,
<Rhisc> atiro, I have tried updating ndiswrapper but I cant get it to compile
<atiro> Rhisc: hmm...
<Rhisc> atiro, i am using the x64 version of kubuntu do you think that could cause any problems?
<atiro> Rhisc: possibly... wireless is not really my strength, anyone else better at it than I care to jump in?
<yoshu> atiro: are you using ndiswrapper?
<atiro> yoshu: not me, Rhisc... he's trying to use ndiswrapper for a bcmw15a and it's giving "invalid driver"
<yoshu> oh, i used that
<yoshu> it wouldn't work in kde though
<yoshu> I had to use set it up in a konsole
<Rhisc> how?
<atiro> I believe that's what he's already trying... is that right?
<Rhisc> yeah
<yoshu> umm... I don't remember, it was a while ago and my notebook got jacked
<yoshu> it was pretty straight forward
<Rhisc> I installed it, and it says invalid driver
<yoshu> is he using his bcmw15a.inf file?
<Rhisc> and I dont know of another version of my network cards drivers to try
<Rhisc> yeah
<atiro> Did you have both the .inf and .sys file? (I think those are the two you need...)
<Rhisc> I just used the .inf
<Rhisc> how do I use the .sys as well?
<Rhisc> same way?
<yoshu> i'll brb, do some googling
<atiro> I'm not really sure...
<Rhisc> ok
<atiro> doing some googling as well... hang on
<Rhisc> ok
<Rhisc> I couldnt find much, maybe you guys will have better luck lol
<atiro> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<atiro> That thread looks promising...
<[nige] > anyone got their lm sensors working correctly to show cpu temp?
<robotgeek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<robotgeek> also wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs helps
<[nige] > !sensors
<ubotu> sensors is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<Rhisc> ok
<Rhisc> thanks for the links
<Rhisc> I will try the stuff in those real quick
<atiro> robotgeek: I think his problem revolves around having a broadcom :)
<robotgeek> atiro: i have a broadcom too, there is documentation to get it working
<robotgeek> but i am on dapper, and ppc , i will be useless to him
<atiro> robotgeek: indeed, I just got one working the other day... the standard advice is apparently not doing it
<robotgeek> atiro: why not edit the wiki :)
<thoreauputic> cafuego has made a .deb of the Airport Extreme firmware
<robotgeek> sweet.
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<robotgeek> very nice, i have ideas :)
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: an addition to EasUbuntu (for ppc ?)
<atiro> Rhisc: did you make sure to have the .sys in the same directory when you did the install?
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: would make a decent addition to dapper systems
<yoshu> Rhisc:
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: indeed
<yoshu> Rhisc: # ndiswrapper -l
<yoshu> post what you have
<atiro> yoshu: he already did that, it gives him "invalid driver"
<yoshu> is he using 64, or 32?
<atiro> yoshu: hence my guess that he didn't have the .sys in there with the .inf...
<atiro> yoshu: 64, I believe
<yoshu> probably not then, is he here still?
<Rhisc> 64\
<Rhisc> sorry
<Rhisc> I was reading through one of the guides
<Rhisc> and it did not wokr
<Rhisc> *work
<robotgeek> i don't think ndiswrapper works on 64
<atiro> Rhisc: no worries... did you make sure to have the .sys there too?
<yoshu> Go to /etc/ndiswrapper and delete the file you have manually
<Rhisc> yes
<yoshu> yes it works I've done it
<yoshu> Then, in /etc/network/interfaces, you need the line
<yoshu> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<robotgeek> yoshu: hmm, okay. i thought it works only on x86
<yoshu> no, there's a wiki on it somewhere
<atiro> yoshu: that won't help him if he doesn't have the driver working yet...
<yoshu> I wish my notebook didn't get jacked, it would be easier to help
<yoshu> well he needs to delete the driver and reinstall it
<atiro> true... "rm /etc/ndiswrapper/*" if I recall, right?
<Rhisc> how do I open files as root?
<atiro> err... sudo?
<Rhisc> And would this be easier if I downloaded a 32bit version of dapper?
<robotgeek> Rhisc: you are on dapper?
<yoshu> sudo su will make you root
<Rhisc> no
<yoshu> but be carefull
<Rhisc> I am on breezy
<robotgeek> Rhisc: hmm, dapper has support for this without ndiswrapper
<Rhisc> robotgeek: Would you recommend upgrading?
<yoshu> Rhisc: no don't upgrade until it's released
<yoshu> wait a month
<Rhisc> Does dapper support broadcom chipsets out of the box?
<yoshu> it's not dapper it's the kernel 2.6.15
<Rhisc> oh
<yoshu> if you install that kernel you might be able to make it work
<yoshu> but i haven't tried
<atiro> ndiswrapper should do it just fine though...
<yoshu> * no notebook
<yoshu> Rhisc, I can't find that  brodcom wireless wiki
<yoshu> found this http://kanotix.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-10902-highlight-broadcom.html
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 Rhisc
<Rhisc> robotgeek,: thanks :D
<mrkev1n> !liblame-dev
<ubotu> mrkev1n: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mrkev1n> thought so
<mrkev1n> !liblame
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mrkev1n
* mrkev1n thought so again
<Rhisc> still getting the invalid driver error
<yoshu> gotta go late
<mrkev1n> !kaffeine-0.8.1
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mrkev1n
<mrkev1n> hummmmm
<atiro> Rhisc: so, just to double check... you whiped out the old stuff in /etc/ndiswrapper, then did "ndiswrapper -i <file>.inf" while the .inf and .sys file were in the directory... is that right?
<Rhisc> yes
<atiro> Rhisc: hmm... got any recommendations robotgeek? I'm out of ideas
<robotgeek> atiro: i've never used ndiswrapper, sorry.
<Rhisc> this is really anoying... maybe my drivers that come on the disc arent supported...
<atiro> Rhisc: I'm not sure what else to try man...
<robotgeek> Rhisc: maybe you should get the drivers from the ndiswrapper wiki
<atiro> Rhisc: if that doesn't work, you might consider just upgrading your kernel and using the native drivers
<Rhisc> the driver download links in the wiki are dead
<Rhisc> just my luck
<atiro> Rhisc: it looks like somebody put them up for download on this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69680
<Rhisc> thanks
<[nige] > !acpi
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [nige] 
<[nige] > is there any way to check to see if acpi is enabled on my ubuntu bok
<Rhisc> woot the error is gon
<Rhisc> *gone
<Rhisc> it says driver is present and hardware is present!
<Rhisc> thanks for the help atiro and robotgeek!
<robotgeek> Rhisc: awesome, good job!
<atiro> Rhisc: sweet, nice work!
<Rhisc> ok well I am gonna reboot and if all goes well, I will be talking to you guys through my wireless connection :D
<atiro> Rhisc: good luck :)
<Rhisc2> it works!
<Rhisc2> I am wireless now
<atiro> Rhisc2: sweet, good work man
<Rhisc2> such a good feeling
<Rhisc2> lol
<atiro> Rhisc2: haha, I know what you mean :)
<Rhisc2> is there a way to change the login screen?
<atiro> Rhisc2: yes... but I'm not sure how, hehe
<Rhisc2> lol
<atiro> Rhisc2: google "kde login manager" would be my recommendation
<atiro> Rhisc2: I gotta get some sleep, good luck though :)
<tal> hi all
<tal> who can to answer for my qestions?
<Den> Hi - How do I use "info" (textinfo - view command documentation) to find all the documentation pages/files about grub?  When I do "info grub", I just get the same as "man grub", and no links to the other grub pages, like for the command "grub-install" - I'm trying to find all the grub commands & documentation - how do I do that?
<Hobbsee> !+grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<tal> I can't to install driver for Riva TNT2
<Den> Hobbsee: thx:)
<_darksoul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<earl_> any of you guys have any success running xgl/compiz?
<inkeroinen> umm, little problem with breezy
<inkeroinen> X starts ok, but the GUI login doesn't "show" up, actually startupo stops at tty1
<inkeroinen> the gui login is at tty7 as should but why doesn't startup stop there
<inkeroinen> other thing: should i upgrade to dapper from breezy ?
<earl_> don't upgrade to dapper yet
<earl_> i'm havin a bit of trouble with it myself
<inkeroinen> ok
<dumbkiwi> earl_:  no trouble here.
<dumbkiwi> earl_: seems I'm not alone either
<earl_> well
<earl_> i'm probably having trouble because i'm fooling around with things
<earl_> lol
<inkeroinen> but i dont get this X login problem. Why doesn't startup process stop at it, but 'bounces' back to the terminal login
<earl_> yaeh that stuff's above me, sorry dude
<tal> friends! how I can to do actions as root in console?
<Den> tal: use "sudo", or create a root account with "sudo passwd root", then log into the root account
<tal> :(
<tal> I can't to log as root
<Hobbsee> !+root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Den> tal: did you create a root account with passwd?
<tal> Den, yes
<Den> tal: then in a user shell type "su"
<Den> tal: did that work?
<Hobbsee> su doesnt usually work.  sudo -s does
<tal> Hobbsee, Yes! It's works!
<tal> Thanks
<Hobbsee> just be careful with root
<tal> I want to install dysplay driver only
<tal> f*ck
<tal> Unable to find system utility "Id"
<thoreauputic> tal: because it doesn't exist? Try " id " (lower case )
<jpatrick> unless it's Ld
<tal> id does list
<tal> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) etc
<timri> Good morning/midday/evening/night. I have just given kubuntu a go and have some questions.
<zenkonami> better
<zenkonami> hello!
<timri> Does anyone know of a simple way to get the 'Window' menu back in konqueror. Simpler than editing konq-kubuntu.rc by hand, that is.
<Hobbsee> timri: what's the "window" menu?
<zenkonami> Do you mean that default menu Konquerer starts with?
<timri> Hobbsee: In a 'normal' KDE install e.g. on debian, konqueror has a Window menu that lets you split your view (amongst other things).
<zenkonami> oh
<Hobbsee> hmmm...good questoin
<timri> zenkonami: So it's part of the menubar (last item before Help, i think)
<timri> I found some help on http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/13865/Theres-no-Window-menu-in-my-konqueror-How-do-I-get.html
<timri> But I don't like messing with these files (for all I know they get overwritten after an apt-get update).
<zenkonami> out of my league, I'm afraid.
<timri> zenkonami: That makes two of us :)
<Hobbsee> timri: they shouldnt, if you've modified them..
* Hobbsee has modified such files before
<zenkonami> =>
<timri> Hobbsee: Well, I have modified backgroundrc (for KDM) and sometimes when I do an apt-get update, I get a question if it can overwrite my version: It prevents silent updating.
<zenkonami> can anyone recommend a good reference site for Linux terminolgy, etc...what certain files are for and so on...but in reasonably plain english?  I know a lot of it is interconnected so that gets difficult sometimes.
<Hobbsee> mine does that for a few other versions - but doesnt ask about changing kdmrc - it just leaves it.
<Hobbsee> zenkonami: hmmm...seen !cli?
<zenkonami> for example, I've been trying to find out what .ICEauthority is for.
<Hobbsee> that's a good start
<zenkonami> I don't believe I have
<timri> zenkonami: I feel your pain, several months ago a did not even know what a distro was !
<Hobbsee> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Hobbsee> zenkonami: you can do a "cat filename" to see what's in it
<Hobbsee> ICEauthority deals with logging into kde, it seems
<zenkonami> I took a chance and deleted it earlier since I was having some kind of permissions issue (I think) that wasn't allowing me to get X going again (and KDE for that matter)
<zenkonami> which seems to have worked out okay
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<Hobbsee> zenkonami: if you get that, you can remove Xauthority, and ~/.kde/*.USER as well, and it will usually work
<timri> zenkonami: ICE is a way for apps to 'talk' to eachother I believe, somewhat like a lightweight CORBA
<zenkonami> KDE seems to have just rewritten it, but it got me thinking about how little I know about 99.9% of the files floating around.
<zenkonami> interesting
<Hobbsee> yeah, it rewrites it...
<belp> hi folks.  i just dual booted windoze and kubuntu but would like to update to the latest beta (better wireless support)
<timri> zenkonami: There's an Xauthority file as well, i think
<Hobbsee> it rewrites all of ~/.kde if it's deleted, too
<Hobbsee> !update
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<zenkonami> thanks for the links, btw
<belp> running gksudo cmd doesn't work.  says command not found.  i'm sure i'm doing something retarded but am not finding anything via google.
<timri> zenkonami: Additional tip: You can access the man(ual) pages directly from konqueror using the man:/ protocol, for example man:/dd gives help on the dd command. Shortcut for man:/ is # btw.
<zenkonami> cool
<Hobbsee> oh cool, didnkt now that
<Hobbsee> belp: use kdesu instead
<Hobbsee> belp: gksudo only works inside gnome
<timri> zenkonami: Try man:/iceauth for example. I lik man:/apt_preferences for example. The best thing: it's just an URL, so you can bookmark it.
<timri> s/lik/like
<timri> BRB
<belp> ah.  thanks hobbsee.  seems that all the updating links point to that one particular wiki.  i'll try that out.
<Hobbsee> belp: same as upgrading to breezy, but replace all the bits of "hoary" with dapper
<Hobbsee> no, wait
<zenkonami> Also, anyone have any advice on learning to program in Linux?  I mean, C or C++ would be great, but all the material I keep coming across is so...dry.  Programmed a bit 10 to 15 years ago, but it's not as easy to find out how code works anymore just by hacking other code apart.  I have trouble understanding how all the different files and system calls and what-not are put together.
<Hobbsee> belp: all the bits where the guide says hoary, put breezy, all of where it mentions breezy, stick dapper there.
<zenkonami> thanks, timri
* Hobbsee is not much of a programmer :P
* Hobbsee is learning, though
<zenkonami> I'm in the same boat...used to use the really easy stuff...BASIC, Pascal, COBOL, and did some machine coding, but that was on a commodore 64 =] 
<belp> oh, i'm looking at a cmd for updating that says "gksudo update-manager -d"
<zenkonami> fewer things to deal with and worry about when you've only got 64k
<belp> i don't see a longer cmd string with breezy,etc in it
* timri I'm baaaack
<Tonio_> hello
<timri> belp: Wrt your upgrade question: If I understand correctly: you want to go from 5.10 to 6.06 (breezy -> dapper), 's that right?
<timri> Tonio_: Hi there
<belp> yes timri
<belp> sorry, been googling :)
<belp> trust me, i know how noobs can be a pain in the @ss
<timri> belp: Normally, al you have to do is change your sources.list to point to the dapper repositories, then do a apt-get dist-upgrade.
<timri> belp: can be slightly dangerous though ;)
<belp> lol great.  oh well, if it goes bad, then i could just reinstall from the beta live cd.  although, the previous beta live cd's installer was borked.
<belp> that seems to have been addressed with this release though.
<timri> belp: Yeah, I tried to do a netinstall: it wouldn't even install the base system.
<timri> belp: But now, all is well again.
<belp> great.  thanks for the tips guys gonna do some poking around :)
<timri> belp: Good luck.
<belp> thx :up:
<saaida> guys. why Adept does not show me Ktorrent and Vlc ?
<timri> saaida: Probably, because you have not enabled the universe repositories
<timri> sorry: BRB
<saaida> timiri : how to enable it ?
<timri> saaida: Sorry for the interruption: the mailman (woman actually) was at the door with my new asus a8n cm crm mobo.
<Hobbsee> ooh fun: )
<timri> saaida: to add the correct repositories you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<timri> Hobbsee: well, yes and no: I had to refuse the parcel stupid TopAchat forgot to include the memory (2* 512 mb dual channel) sigh
<Hobbsee> :(
<saaida> where to find the updated ?
<saaida> where to find the updated sources.list ?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> in the opposite order
<Hobbsee> that you asked your questions
<timri> Hobbsee: Ehhh ? ;)
<Hobbsee> brain dead...lol
<timri> saaida: You have read ubotu's comment? It's very useful.
<saaida> im reading now
<saaida> i done this before . but forgot where i got the updated sources.list from :)
<timri> saaida: I just posted my sources.list here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13053
<timri> exit
* timri types in kopete instead of in konsole (sorry)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<timri> Does anyone know where kuickshow went? After the last update that package is suspiciously small
<shadow_> Hi, How do i play wmv properly ? as it is scrambled when i do play.. i only have win32-codecs installed. Is there some other codec i should need ?
<Hobbsee> timri: in dapper?
<jpatrick> timri: removed
<timri> Ah, I see, it already was depricated/whatever in some distros. Have to use KView now
<nico8481> hi
<timri> nico8481: Hi there.
<FearMoth> I have an ubuntu 5.10 install cd. I want to install kubuntu-desktop packages, is there any way that I can remove all the ubuntu specific stuff like gnome?
<FearMoth> so it'll be like a fresh install from the kubuntu install cd.. or should I just download the kubuntu cd?
<timri> FearMoth: apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop
<FearMoth> cool, thanks.
<timri> FearMoth: But you might want first to try apt-get --purge remove gnome-desktop-environment
<timri> FearMoth: It's somewhat less invasive in its removals.
<vge> hmm, if i press the "show desktop" button and then open some link on the desktop, the previously dropped windows jumps also up in the background of the newly opened window?
<timri> vge: That might be a known bug, I suggest you check bugs.kde.org
<timri> vge: What distro/version are you on, btw?
<wk2001> hi, i'm trying since yesterday to install my ati-driver, the driver ran already but now it doesn't - i get only the mesa driver.. someone here who can help me?
<vge> timri: latest dapper, but i think i have seen it in breezy too
* timri Tip fo the day: Install kword and kspread to get thumbnail previews of office documents in konqueror
<zenkonami> linuxcommand.org ...very impressive site for newbs.  thx whoever mentioned it.  I know a lot of the stuff, but it's filling in some gaps I really knew nothing about.
<timri> s/fo/of
<timri> vge: I'll take a look at bugs.kde.org
<vge> appreciate
<neoncode> I think something is wrong with my network connetion. It works fine, but I use DHCP with a router. I can connect to the router fine and the internet fine, but the router Should give IP's on 192.168.0.x but my computers local IP is "169.254.211.235"... Eh? The router says that i have a 'normal' IP but kubuntu says otherwise. which is why I think this is a kubuntu problem...
<timri> vge: Found a slew of bugs relating to your prob. Example: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123668
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 123668 in general "Last window opens if on "show desktop" I try to trash an item" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] 
<timri> Ubugtu: Hehe. I was first ;)
<neoncode> Can anybody help?
<timri> neoncode: Wow. I can only say: Weird problem!
<neoncode> timri: Weird?
<doctormo> whats wrong?
<timri> neoncode: Well, that's how I describe a router giving out IP's outside its range
<neoncode> Hmmm. I just apt-got ethereal to see what's going on and I went to configure the eth0 capture interface. and there it lists both the IP that kubuntu thinks it is and the IP that the router thinks it is...
<neoncode> and I just ran the packet sniffer, most of the packets are sent to the 192.168.0.x IP... is it possible that my computer has 2 ip's?
<timri> neoncode: I'm way out of my depth here. I didn't thought it possible to have two IPs for one interface (barring multiple routes etc.)
<neoncode> and their's something else... according to ifconfig... the netmaks for my router and my computer are diffrent...
<neoncode> I just guess I should be thankfull that whatever the hell is going on works... I'm gonna plug in my laptop and see what happens..
<timri> neoncode: Two IP's is normal if you have two interfaces (e.g. wireless and fixed)
<neoncode> Nope, just a standard ethernet interface.
<zenkonami> time for my sleep cycle.  thx all.  be back in the morning.
<neoncode> and both IP's are on eth0
<timri> neoncode: Oh crap! ;)
<neoncode> crap?
<timri> vge: Just thought of something: A problem like your "show desktop" one was a regression in 3.4.1, just can't find the proper bug id, I suggest you try #kde
<timri> neoncode: Sorry: I was getting desperate here ;)
<neoncode> lol, it's ok. and I carn't find a CAT-5 cable for my laptop... I did have one but one end of it fell into a pot of vasalene so now it's all messy... =(
<timri> neoncode: Blegh I'm really trying to get that picture out of my head.
* timri Has to go now
<r0b> ok just installed a fresh version of the new dapper2 beta, when i try to run apt-update it tells me that the apt database could not be opened, due to configuration problems or something
<apokryphos> r0b: can you pastebin the full output?
<r0b> http://pastebin.ca/52204
<apokryphos> r0b: and what's the output of those two commands?
<r0b> command not found
<FearMoth> I ran sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop expecting it to remove gnome and all ubuntu related stuff, but it just removed one package, ubuntu-desktop. I just restarted gdm and it doesn't seem like anything's changed. do I need to install kubuntu-desktop first before gnome'll be removed?
<apokryphos> r0b: apt-get update gives you "command not found"?
<chip42> that is a meta package. it represents a collection of other packages. removing it doesn't remove those packages
<r0b> sorry it gives me an error
<apokryphos> ....
<FearMoth> chip42: how do I remove all the other packages then?
<r0b> http://pastebin.ca/52205
<apokryphos> FearMoth: if you want to remove gnome then just remove some vital gtk or gnome lib
<apokryphos> r0b: is synaptic/adept/any-other-apt process running?
<chip42> FearMoth: like apokryphos said.. try to remove something fundamental to gnome and it will all be removed
<r0b> umm not to my knowledge(mind you im a complete linux newbie)
<neoncode> Update to my little problem(scroll up): Plugged in my laptop, that gets it's adress fine...
<FearMoth> would it be better to just get the kubuntu iso ?
<apokryphos> r0b: well if you have no other programs running... then it isn't. If so, then you must have interrupted apt before at some vital stage or the like.
<apokryphos> r0b: anyhow, remove that lock file and try again.
<apokryphos> FearMoth: if you don't want any trace of non-kubuntu, then yeah, but it's not necessary at all.
<apokryphos> FearMoth: if you removed gnome* you'd have every gnome thing there removed
<apokryphos> r0b: oh no wait........
<apokryphos> r0b: you're not using sudo with apt?
<r0b> :( too late just deleted
<r0b> and no i wasnt
<apokryphos> well?
<apokryphos> you need to prefix commands with "sudo" that require root privs
<apokryphos> type /msg ubotu sudo   .....in here
<r0b> ok just ran sudo apt-get update
<r0b> did a whole bunch of stuff
<r0b> tried running update again, and same error
<apokryphos> r0b: you shouldn't really be on dapper, though, if you're not familiar with debian/ubuntu-based systems :)
<apokryphos> it's unstable, too.
<apokryphos> r0b: running update? What command?
<r0b> little update icon in my lower right hand corner
<apokryphos> r0b: running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the equivalent to running that.
<r0b> that works
<r0b> and is now updating
<r0b> ok next, try to install opera :P
<apokryphos> r0b: /msg ubotu opera
<r0b> thanks :) i can see im going to be in here a lot :P
<apokryphos> r0b: also good to check the wiki and the bot first :P
<r0b> will do :D
<r0b> hmm sound isnt working
<cow_2001> beagled loads itself everytime i logon with kdm into kde after i chose "autostart every time" in kerry. this is really annoying, i don't know what to do i already tried to save the kde session with beagled killalled but it didn't work.
<fjellrev1> can anyone help me install Vmware..I dont know much,the only file that seems logical is "vmvare-installer.pl" this is python,no??what do I do with it? :)
<r0b> ok i have 2 sound cards, how do i setup kubuntu to use one and not the other
<leeghoofd> hello, do you know what directoies to copy to copy all adresses and mails from kontact to another computer?
<Hobbsee> leeghoofd: ~/.kde/share/apps/kontact and ~/.kde/share/config/kontact* i would think.
<leeghoofd> Hobbsee: thanks, is that also the kontact settings?
<Hobbsee> the latter will be the contact settings, the former will be the kontact data
<leeghoofd> like my accouunt info etc
<Hobbsee> er, kontact
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> do a "locate kontact"
<leeghoofd> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> and just check if there are more files in the home dir about it...they need to be copied over, and put in the corresponding location
<ninniuz> hello
<ninniuz> I read there are some upgrade instructions from breezy to dapper in the ubuntu site...are they suitable for kubuntu as well
<ninniuz> ?
<leeghoofd> Hobbsee I don't have that kontact folder
<leeghoofd> Hobbsee: in the apps subdir
<Hobbsee> oh ok, maybe they call it something else...
<Hobbsee> ninniuz: yes, they are, replace ubuntu-desktop with kubuntu-desktop
<leeghoofd> I think mayby kmail
<ninniuz> great an error occured lol
<bhna> leeghoofd: look in your kmail.rc in the section General -> folder there is tha apth to your email-folder. the kmail settings are in .kde/share/apps/kmail
<bhna> leeghoofd: kmailrc is in .kde/share/config
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
<leeghoofd> ah it's folders=$HOME/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<kyaneos> where is libXp ?? please
<leeghoofd> thanks bhna
<psi_force> hi all
<psi_force> how do I stop the ksysguard applet asking for connection info everytime I startup?
<ubuntu> hi
<Kevin_Jim> hi'
<Kevin_Jim> i try to install the Kubuntu but i'm stuck at the language part !
<bhna> psi_force: wich applet. i have no ksysguard applet
<ninniuz> what do you mean you are stuck?
<Chousuke> Kevin_Jim: iirc there was some bug with languages. Select english
<Kevin_Jim> i chose the Greek languege and then nothing !
<Chousuke> or are you installing breezy or dapper?
<ninniuz> and if dapper which beta?
<Kevin_Jim> dapper
<Kevin_Jim> 6.06
<Chousuke> choose english for now
<Chousuke> you can change the language later.
<ninniuz> beta 1 or 2'
<ninniuz> ?
<Kevin_Jim> the latest
<Kevin_Jim> i chose english and again nothing !
<Chousuke> :/
<Chousuke> weird.
<ninniuz> thought they have fixed those problems with languages
<Hobbsee> languages are being worked on...in the next week or so...
<fjellrev1> can anyone help me install Vmware..I dont know much,the only file that seems logical is "vmvare-installer.pl" this is python,no??what do I do with it? :)
<Kevin_Jim> but if i don't chose i can intall it !
<ninniuz> why Vmware? take a look at qemu
<bhna> fjellrev1: open the terminal and type ./vmware-installer.pl
<Solan> Hi:D
<Solan> can anyone tell me where msncontact.cpp, the file for Kopete MSN, is located? or how I can search for it?
<ninniuz> kopete/protocols/msn
<Solan> how can I search for it? I can't fint the kopete folder...
<ninniuz> have you downloaded it?
<ninniuz> try this locate msncontact.cpp
<Solan> I'v installed it...
<Solan> thx..;)
<ninniuz> from
<ninniuz> source packages? you installed it or compiled and installed?
<Solan> I'v installed kubuntu-desktop, and I came with it.... I think...?
<ninniuz> well you have no source then so you have no msncontact.cpp file
<ninniuz> why do u need it
<Hobbsee> Solan: locate kopete
<ninniuz> he has no sources
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Solan> I need to uncomment a line to make it download the display images automaticly...
<ninniuz> well then you need sources and to compile it on ur own
<Kevin_Jim> i have the Kubuntu 6.06 Live CD, can i install it some way at the begin, Before the computer load the live ?
<ninniuz> dunno Kevin...let it load and you can chose to install it from the desktop
<abattoir> Solan: Not sure which version you have, but beta3 has an option under the MSN settings...
<Kevin_Jim> i try but when i'm up to chose the language nothing happen's neither for Greek neither for Engish one !
<abattoir> Solan : "Download msn picture -> Automatically, Only manually etc.."
<cyB3r44rd> hi there!
<abattoir> Solan: have you checked the MSN Messenger Account settings?
<cyB3r44rd> i have an xgl - xkb related question, could someone help me?
<bhna> Kevin_Jim: #ubuntu+1 is the dapper channel
<Solan> abattoir: I don't know witch version I'v got, but I'v enabled the download it automatically function, but I still have to do it manually.....
<cyB3r44rd> after installing and setting up xgl successfully i have lost my xkb settings, can't use alt-gr, ctrl and stuff. local setting would be pc105 hu
<bhna> cyB3r44rd: #ubuntu+1 is the dapper channel
* chip42 glances at the topic.
<cyB3r44rd> thx
<anthony89> hi
<Hobbsee> bhna: no, #kubuntu is the kubuntu dapper channel.
<Hobbsee> however, xgl might make more sense somewhere else...i'm not sure
<ninniuz> still cant upgrade my breezy to dapper ;-/
<Hobbsee> ninniuz: why so?
<ninniuz> nothing seems to work
<anthony89> how do I upgrade to GNOME?
<ninniuz> changing my sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade wants to delete kde
<Hobbsee> anthony89: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bhna> Hobbsee: are you shure?
<Hobbsee> ninniuz: ah, lovely...do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<anthony89> tnx
<Hobbsee> bhna: yep
<ninniuz> yes I have kubuntu-desktop (breezy) installed
<Hobbsee> bhna: i raised it yesterday in the meeting, was told that was the case, adn changed the topic
<Hobbsee> ninniuz: hmm...i thought it shouldnt have done that...
<bhna> Hobbsee: ok then its may fault. sorry
<Hobbsee> bhna: not a problem
<ninniuz> Hobbsee: I thought too
<Hobbsee> ninniuz: it is safer to upgrade off a dapper cd - beta 2 is out fairly soon
<ninniuz> Hobbsee: yes but how can I?
<ninniuz> Hobbsee: should I include that cd in my sources and upgrade from there?
<anthony89> How do I register my nickname pls?
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<anthony89> tnx
<Hobbsee> ninniuz: no, you'd back up your /home partition, and install off the dapper cd
<ninniuz> Hobbsee: oh well I wouldnt want to lose everything I have :p
<Hobbsee> true, that's why you backup home
<Hobbsee> back in a bit - need the new version of ndiswrapper...
<ninniuz> k
<anthony89> How do I login with my registered user when I restart my pc. or is that done automatically?
<Solan> what's the correct syntax for patching with a .patch file? something with p0 I think..?
<ninniuz> patch -p0 < file.patch
<Solan> thx:)
<ninniuz> you're welcome
<fyrfaktry> has anyone gotten Kub to run at 1920x1200 on live CD? i don't see res options going that high.
<anthony> sry, but my internet connection was lost
<|lostbyte|> how do  i tell  which interface to use for internet connection sharing ?
<anthony> can you pls tell me again the command to update GNOME?
<abattoir> a
<visik7> |lostbyte|: iptables -A POSTROUTING -o <interface> -j MASQUERADE
<anthony> How do you update kubunto to GNOME pls?
<visik7> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<anthony> it gives me an error
<|lostbyte|> visik7: that is to be done on my gateway pc right ?
<visik7> |lostbyte|: correct
<anthony> k done it
<anthony> i had to add sudo before
<|lostbyte|> visik7: and on both pc's the interface as o be the same ?
<visik7> wait a min I'm on the phoe
<visik7> phone
<watsont4> hi all
<watsont4> hi all
<visik7> |lostbyte|: tell me
<watsont4> would anyone be able to help me with a network problem im having?
<visik7> <interface> means the interface that u use as default gateway not the one connected to the switch where other computers are connected to
<visik7> watsont4: explain the problem
<watsont4> ok, im on dapper and i performed a dist-upgrade
<watsont4> however the upgrade hung and i was forced to kill the updater
<blackflag> hello all :)
<watsont4> i rebooted and then the network wasnt working
<visik7> what ifconfig says ?
<watsont4> however i can still see it using iwconfig
<visik7> have u finshed the upgrade ?
<blackflag> does someone know how to remove abot from an IRC channel?
<visik7> btw #ubuntu+1
<blackflag> a bot
<watsont4> ifconfig is fine, it says im connected, has an ip, signal strength etc
<watsont4> but in network settings it says eth1 (the interface im using) is not connected
<watsont4> sorry activated
<watsont4> i can click activate
<watsont4> that brings up an activation progress box, which dissapears after about a minute and then says its activated
<watsont4> however if i run network settings again it says its not active again
<visik7> never used such a panel
<domi> the network settings gui seems a bit buggy with wireless cards
<Solan> I need to do this: cat <prefix>/share/mediatomb/mysql.sql | mysql -u root mediatomb, but what am I supposed to replace <prefix> with...?
<watsont4> yeah
<watsont4> but ifconfig seems to be working fine
<watsont4> ifup reports problems though
<watsont4> is that important?
<visik7> u need to check ifconfig , route -n and /etc/resolv.conf to be sure that the connection is working properly
<watsont4> ok what am i looking for to indicate its working correctly?
<domi> send a ping to www.google.de
<watsont4> i get unknown host
<watsont4> i tried pinging another computer on our network but no joy
<Chris_Tucker> i dont get why people say to ping google... i never get pongs from google
<domi> PING www.l.google.com (216.239.51.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<domi> 64 bytes from 216.239.51.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=238 time=145 ms
<Chris_Tucker> chris@Anisa:~$ ping www.google.de
<Chris_Tucker> PING www.l.google.com (72.14.205.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<watsont4> yeah it didnt work for me
<Chris_Tucker> 15 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 14013ms
<visik7> Cheapy:  I always get icmp echo reply from google
<Cheapy> yes
<visik7> --- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<visik7> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms
<visik7> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 171.697/183.990/205.316/15.146 ms
<Chris_Tucker> visik7, i think you mean me, two more tabs
<visik7> ops :)
<Chris_Tucker> ;)
<Chris_Tucker> maybe my own firewall is blocking it, i have it set to drop icmp packets
<watsont4> so i ran sudo ifup eth1
* Chris_Tucker checks smoothwall logs
<watsont4> im getting a message saying send_packet: Network is down
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, dhcp server on the network?
<domi> watson, do you have wep or wpa enables?
<Chris_Tucker> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Chris_Tucker> sudo dhclient eth1
<watsont4> yes i have wep enabled
<watsont4> but the key is correct
<kimo> guys, I stopped getting the 'update notifier' in tray! Is there a specific reason for that? How can I test?
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, OOH! i know this, i had SERIOUS probs with it
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, just a sec ive got a script for you
<visik7> Chris_Tucker: u should drop icmp echo request from outside not from inside
<visik7> btw time to go
<domi> look after the wep key at /etc/network/interfaces if it is readable
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<domi> or only asteriks
<watsont4> yeah ive done that
<watsont4> i get errors when i run dhclient though
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<domi> can you read the wep key or are thee only asteriks?
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your_ssid"     <-- INCLUDE THE QUOTES
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, sudo iwconfig wlan0 key open "XXXXXXX"  <<-- AGAIN KEEP THE QUOTES, put in your key where XXXXX
<watsont4> yeah i dont have an interface called wlan0
<watsont4> should i change that to eth1?
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, whoops supposed to do all this with eth1 down
<domi> yep
<Chris_Tucker> yea change it to eth1
<Chris_Tucker> but bring eth1 down first
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, then bring eth1 up after those steps above
<Chris_Tucker> and sudo dhclient eth1
<Chris_Tucker> should work, if it did, i can mod my script to say eth1 for you and send it, all you'd have to do is edit it, fill in the ssid, and key, and save, chmod +x
<Chris_Tucker> i can also tell you how to add that stuff to your startup
<Chris_Tucker> :)
<kimo> guys, I stopped getting the 'update notifier' in tray! Is there a specific reason for that? How can I test?
<domi> maybe your machine is up to date
<kimo> no there is one update
<Chris_Tucker> kimo, that appears when your not up-to-date, and i think if you have gnome installed too
<Chris_Tucker> right click it and choose to update
<Chris_Tucker> it will update and go away
<kimo> right click what?
<kimo> I am on KDE
<Chris_Tucker> update-notifier
<kimo> It's not in the tray
<domi> go to terminal, type in: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kimo> domi: this shows one update for gstreamer
<kimo> domi: I wanna update from the notifier, not apt-get
<Chris_Tucker> domi, ive done that before, update-notifier still lingers around, add && killall update-notifier to that line :)
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, did it work?
<watsont4> no sorry chris
<Chris_Tucker> describe your error
<watsont4> when i run dhclient eth1 i get lots of permission denied followed by some operation not permitteed
<Chris_Tucker> some notebooks have problems using wireless with the wired still turned on, mine fits in that catagory, also needs acpi to be configed correctly to show the battery state :/
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, did you use sudo on it?
<watsont4> SIOCSI flags and masks
<watsont4> yeah i did
<Chris_Tucker> Really weird
<watsont4> yeah the wireless used to work fine
<watsont4> yeah i have no idea what it is
<Chris_Tucker> ive never seen errors in dhclient before, besides when i screwed up a step or my radio is turned off, then it just cant get a lease
<watsont4> yeah radio is on, i checked that already!
<watsont4> ifconfig is working flawlessly
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, good man
<watsont4> i can scan for access points etc
<Chris_Tucker> Wow
<watsont4> yeah so im stumped as to what the problem is
<Chris_Tucker> now thats not right... you sure you had eth1 down before you performed those steps, and then did sudo ifconfig eth1 up before dhclient? thats the only thing i can think of
<watsont4> yep did it all
<Tonio_> anyone there using knetworkmanager ? I have new version available and need tester
<watsont4> Chris_Tucker: I have a change
<Chris_Tucker> ?
<watsont4> now dhclient reports no DHCP offers received
<watsont4> instead of lots of errors
<watsont4> oh its because the network card was unassociated
<watsont4> my bad
<Chris_Tucker> ahh
<watsont4> yeah this is driving me insane
<kimo> Figured it out, notifier for KDE, is called adept_notifier
<watsont4> yeah im back to permission denied and operation not permitted
<watsont4> does anyone know what  SIOCSEF refers to?
<ep> Hi boys.  Still on a quest to install koffice 1.5 in breezy.  I have added Jonathan's key but all the mirrors given on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15.php are bad.  Can I get the deb elsewhere?
<Hobbsee> ep: is there a new version of koffice at all?
<ninniuz> 1.5
<ep> KOffice 1.5 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu.  Just not for me.
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, you use ndiswrapper for that card?
<Hobbsee> no, a newer version than 1.5....i thought i read something about it
<ninniuz> no dont think so Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> watsont4: ooh yeah, i've heard of that.  IIRC, they know about it, and am workign on it
<ep> Even better, I just want something that does ODF.  I'm not an upgrade junkie or anything.
<ninniuz> epinephrine: wich mirror?
<Chris_Tucker> wow lots of misshit tabs going on in here
<Hobbsee> Chris_Tucker: ?
<Chris_Tucker> dunno
<watsont4> no i dont think i use ndis wrapper
<ep> How can I get it (koffice 1.5) for breezy?
<Chris_Tucker> watsont4, well that screws my only other idea :/
<ninniuz> epinephrine: which deb source are you using?
<ninniuz> sorry...talking to ep
<ep> ninniuz: I'm tried all the deb source listed on the url i posted above.  None work.
<FearMoth> is it possible to netboot install kubuntu?
<ninniuz> I'm using the first one...it should
<ninniuz> let me check
<ep> for breezy
<ep> ?
<ninniuz> breezy
<ninniuz> added through adept or what?
<Tonio_> FearMoth: with a RIS, yes, that should be possible
<Tonio_> accross the net, no, it isn't actually
<FearMoth> Tonio_ what's a RIS ?
<Tonio_> remote installation service
<watsont4> Chris_Tucker: its all a bit of a nightmare!
<Tonio_> ghostcast server for example uses RIS
<ep> ninniuz: i'm not familar with installing from deb so its higly probable i'm doing things wrong
<FearMoth> Tonio_ so I'd need another computer running linux to install it on this one?
<Tonio_> so if you got it, simply install kubuntu in oem mode, create an ghost image that you place on the ghostcast server
<Tonio_> and then pxe boot will work
<ninniuz> epinephrine: did you add the source through adept?
<Tonio_> FearMoth: maybe yes, but what I'm talking about is for deploiement in companies
<Tonio_> ghostcast server isn't a free application ;)
<FearMoth> ohh
<FearMoth> i'm kinda stuck here..
<ninniuz> oh damn dunno why kopete keeps expanding ep to ephinerphrine
<ep> i did install the key via wget and apt-key add. Thats where i'm at
<Tonio_> I don't know any ris server for linux
<Tonio_> FearMoth: could be interesting to look if partimage as a component for this
<Tonio_> but that will require a server part component, with dhcp server etc...... it is not an easy job to set
<ep> ninniuz: no I did not add the source through adept.  How do i do this
<FearMoth> i have no blank cd-r's to burn the iso to, is there any way I can boot from floppy and boot the ISO or anything? or extract the kubuntu iso file to an empty partition and boot with grub? is that possible?
<ninniuz> ep:open adept, then adept -> manage repositories
<ep> can i do this from the command line?
<ninniuz> insert the line you find on that site on the text box
<Tonio_> FearMoth: with ris you don't need even a floppy
<leeghoofd> hey, do you know how to add a button directly to a directory (home for instance) to the taskbar?
<ep>  i see
<Tonio_> pxe network boot, performs dhcp and the floppy equivalent is shipped by the ris server
<ninniuz> yes you can...you should edit you /etc/apt/sources.list
<FearMoth> Tonio_: can I do it using only one computer though?
<Tonio_> in your case, I don't think a floppy is big enough to contain boot minimal environnement and network driver
<Tonio_> FearMoth: if you talk about rebooting on an iso file, I don't know any way to do this with linux
<Tonio_> there is a windows application that does this, but that's quite crappy method, since it hacks the MBR on the fly
<leeghoofd> ther eis a submenu button but that means two click to get to home, can I directly add it to the taskbar
<leeghoofd> like in default kde
<Tonio_> FearMoth: what do you want to do exactly ? upgrade to dapper or something ?
<ep> just add the deb line to the sources.list file?
<Tonio_> FearMoth: cause I beleive what you wanna do is not really possible
<ninniuz> yes
<FearMoth> Tonio_: nope, just install kubuntu.. I just have no cds.
<ep> easy as pie, thanks
<Tonio_> FearMoth: what are you using actually ?
<ninniuz> you're welcome
<FearMoth> Tonio_: what do you mean?
<Tonio_> are you using kubuntu in previous version actually ?
<FearMoth> no, ubuntu breezy
<Tonio_> FearMoth: and you want to update to dapper ? that doesn't require reinstallation
<FearMoth> i know I can install kubuntu-desktop but I'd like to do a clean install of kubuntu
<Tonio_> FearMoth: then I'm affraid buying a cd is the only solution.......
<FearMoth> can't boot from my current grub setup at all? I extracted the iso image to a 2.2gb orb disk that I formatted with ext2, but when I set up grub to boot it, it kernel panicked. maybe I just have it set up wrong?
<Tonio_> FearMoth: hum....... that can be an option yes
<Tonio_> I think it is possible to boot an iso file using grub, I forgot that option ;)
<Tonio_> FearMoth: you can try this
<FearMoth> Tonio_: can I use the vmlinuz and initrd.gz that are in the /install directory on the cd image?
<Tonio_> FearMoth: don't know concerning this, but you search google grub concerning booting an iso file directly,
<Tonio_> I never used this, but I remember something talking about that
<ep> ninniuz: I added deb line and updated.  Now I'm ready to apt-get install koffice.  How can i verify I'm getting 1.5 and not 1.4 first?
<FearMoth> Tonio_: what program is run once the cd boots up? is there any way to find out and run that if I booted from a rescue floppy and chroot'd to where I extracted the ISO?
<ninniuz> I'm pretty sure you will get the 1.5 version
<ep> ok
<ep> btw i guess ep doesn't need any expanding :-)
<ninniuz> it does when I type ep:
<ninniuz> and some text after it
<ninniuz> like that ep: hi
<ninniuz> epinephrine: hi
<ep> ah
<ninniuz> see?
<ep> wow, koffice is zippy fast opening odf's  compared to openoffice
<navidjoon> Anybody upgraded to Dapper?
<ep> On that source install I just did for koffice 1.5.  The deb source was 1.5 specific, can I comment out or delete the line from my sources.list file or do I need to keep it around for future upgrades?
<navidjoon> Is it safe? Any problems?
<apokryphos> it's still beta status, but many people are using it
<navidjoon> I knwo. I'm looking for someone who has done this himself.
<apokryphos> me ;-)
<navidjoon> Fine, apokryphos, how was the experience?
<apokryphos> there's no guarantees that it'll work, and it may vary day-by-day, but to speak for myself I've been using it for a few months now =)
<navidjoon> Any particular problems?
<ep> What are the big differences compared to breezy?
<apokryphos> haven't encountered any problems that I couldn't ever get over, really. It helps if you're experienced a bit with ubuntu/debian-based systems
<apokryphos> ep: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php
<knztux> bonjour
<navidjoon> One more thing, is there any difference if I do  a clean install or update?
<apokryphos> navidjoon: in general I'd say: you should almost definitely be fine
<apokryphos> navidjoon: many people in #ubuntu+1 have it
<knztux> soory
<knztux> Ooops
<apokryphos> navidjoon: there's a difference, but it's easier and should be just find to dist-upgrade
<navidjoon> Si I'll just have to edit my repo file and do a apt-get update?
<apokryphos> navidjoon: /msg ubotu upgrade
<petsei> hello :)
<cfraz89> i
<cfraz89> *hi
<cfraz89> has anyone here been able to print with a canon printer in dapper?
<cfraz89> for me it stops after a page and a hlf
<cfraz89> and i can see other people have same problem, from google
<JakubS> cfraz89: i have canon pixma ip1500 and it works fine (kinda)
<scream_> Buenos dias
<cfraz89> kinda?
<JakubS> well, having max 600dpi on printer capable of several times more or driver running amok if i hit 'print' before turning on printer is not what i call working perfectly
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> my ip4000 stops after a page
<JakubS> where did you find drivers for it?
<cfraz89> im using the gutenprint ones
<cfraz89> apparently the drivers dont matter, the printing always stops
<cfraz89> i think its a bug in cups 1.2
<JakubS> hm, my setup is laptop with kubuntu and cups 1.2 printing to remote printer connected to machine with cups 1.1 on suse
<JakubS> but i tested it first with direct connection to laptop and it worked
<cfraz89> oh ok
<JakubS> i don't remember if i tested several pages though
<cfraz89> hmmm
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> for me a simple 1 page will work
<cfraz89> but anything complex or over a page stops
<JakubS> printing process hangs or terminates?
<cfraz89> no
<cfraz89> the job still shows
<cfraz89> seems all responsive
<cfraz89> but printer stops printing
<cfraz89> eventually it times out and spits out the half page
<psi_force> why does the system guard applet always ask for connection info when I login?
<michael> hi
<sorush20> what do I have to do so that my kmeunu on task bar is refresed?
<michael> i ve connected two linux boxen via a cross over network cable
<michael>  what is the best aka easiest way to share files between them?
<Hobbsee> sorush20: killall kicker && kicker
<cfraz89> michael: either samba or kde filesharing applet
<michael> cfraz89: whats the kde filesharing applet?
<nadav_> hi anyone femil;ar with APT or ADEPT for help ?
<nadav_> chanells
<nadav_> #Israel
<cfraz89> it is a kicker applet
<cfraz89> right click on kicker
<cfraz89> add applet
<cfraz89> it is called public file server
<cfraz89> it is basically a small web server
<cfraz89> but is immensely useful in quickly sharing files over the network
<cfraz89> especially tied in with zeroconf
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know of a way to disable KDE's auto-handling of volume events?
<cfraz89> you mean popping in cd's and stuff?
<Chris_Tucker> like XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<cfraz89> oh
<nadav_> HI dose anyon knows to fix APT cache problem.
<Chris_Tucker> i dont want it to handel those events, cause it does it with the master, and the master on this driver does nothing, only PCM. and i have my own keybindings ready to go to control PCM. but those normal evnts are hogging it
<WhyM> Does anyone know what could prevent Kmail from sending messages via any smtp provider?
<xst> If I install the beta-release, will I then be able to upgrade to all future releases simply by doing a "apt-get upgrade"?
<bimberi> xst: yes, except with dist-upgrade
<bimberi> gah
<bimberi> xst: yes, but use 'dist-upgrade'
<smoosh> hi, what is a good unit converter?
<Seantater> smoosh: what do you want to convert?
<xst> bimberi. Ok, thanks
<smoosh> Seantater: the most thing possible...
<Seantater> smoosh: like, celcius to fehrenhiet?
<Seantater> smoosh: try http://www.convertit.com/Go/ConvertIt/Measurement/Converter.ASP
<smoosh> Seantater: no,like Watt to Hp... meters to miles and son on...
<smoosh> Seantater: ok...
<Seantater> smoosh: I use it a lot for stuff like that..
<smoosh> Seantater: thanks
<Chris_Tucker> how do you have something start the instant kdm does?
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: add it do the KDM init script..
<Chris_Tucker> Seantater, where is that?
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: but in a serial computer, you have to decide whether you want it before or after kdm..
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: look in /etc/rcS.d
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: It should have somwthing that says kdm
<Chris_Tucker> Seantater, nope
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: Just open that as root in a text editor and add whatever you want to the end
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: nope, no kdm?
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: Sorry, not rcS.d, it's in /etc/init.d
<Chris_Tucker> Seantater, its also in /etc/rc2.d/S21kdm
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: Ok -- so I'm no expert at SysV init..
<Chris_Tucker> Seantater, so in /etc/init.d/kdm where inside this would i put my command?
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: Either the end or beginning
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: but, always put it below the #!/bin/bash part!!
<Snorre> anyone here use digikam in dapper?
<Chris_Tucker> Seantater, ive written a few bash scripts, i know that much ;) i wasnt sure cause the exit 0 at the end
<Seantater> Chris_Tucker: well -- the exit 0 pert is optional, so you need to wither put it before exit 0 or remove exit 0
<cfraz89> i use digikam
<Seantater> Snorre: Not recently, but I did in alpha 5..
<Snorre> cfraz89: do your plugins load ??
<Snorre> mine dont, not the kipi plugins, nor the digikam oones
<Seantater> Snorre: I had the same problem..
<Snorre> Seantater: any fix,, ive hunted high and low, but i couldnt even find  reports of the same issue
<Seantater> Snorre: I never gave it that much thought -- I just stopped using digikam
<Snorre> bummer
<Snorre> yeah  ive just started using fspot instead
<cfraz89> Snorre: yes
<cfraz89> they do for me
<cfraz89> this printing problem is driving me insance
<cfraz89> *insane
<cfraz89> i think im going to convert this computer to suse
<cfraz89> cups in dapper sucks
<Seantater> cfraz89: so what's wrong with your printing?
<cfraz89> it stops after one and a half pages
<Seantater> cfraz89: on everything?
<cfraz89> apparantly many people with pixma printers and dapper have same problem
<cfraz89> yep
<biovore> cfraz89: check with the cupsys people..
<cfraz89> their all dead or asleep
<biovore> well it is saturday
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> oh well
<cfraz89> thanks anyway
<cfraz89> cya
<eugman> I'm going to do a full backup with kdar. Should I exclude any of the stuff in the list like proc? What is that anyways?
<Seantater> eugman: WARNING! Do not backup /proc!
<Seantater> eugman: It's an interface to your kernel.. But it's not real, it's just statistics and config files that do not exist.
<eugman> From the looks of it everything on the list is temporary so I'll add all of the exclude folders.
<eugman> thanks
<Seantater> eugman: Also remeber not to back up /usr, probably not /opt, not /bin, /sbin, /tmp
<Seantater> eugman: /boot won't do any good backed up either..
<eugman> Well I'd like to be able to doa full restore so wouldn't it be a good idea to most of those?
<eugman> hmm my verb ran away.
<Seantater> eugman: AFAIK, a full restore is not entirely possible..
<Seantater> eugman: it would be more a problem than it's worth dealing with apt.
<Seantater> eugman: I keep all my data on a separate parition so I don't deal with that..
<Seantater> eugman: I'm giving a good guess that a full restore whould not boot because of the traditional way of copying files.. AFAIK, the kernel has to be the first file on the partition..
<eugman> But let's say I beak something on my installation do you think it's possible to roll backp to the state from the last backup?
<Seantater> eugman: It depends on how broken it is and what broke..
<eugman> I guess the point is moot anyways . If it's something so bad that I can't get into the terminal I'm doomed anyways and most stuff can be fixed with ubuntu with a bit of searching.
<slow-motion> hallo
<Chris_Tucker> ive got a testimony :P here it goes: with ubuntu installed, and ndiswrapper, i had kubuntu-desktop installed too and xfce, etc.... I would FREQUENTLY get kernel panics caused by ndiswrapper, which drove me nuts, and i went on a search for a replacement mini-pci nic but ended up empty handed..
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Chris_Tucker> robotgeek, not finished yet
<Chris_Tucker> two days ago i reinstalled for several reasons, and chose Kubuntu this time, and am very happy with it, but the really surprising and confusing thing is that so far i have NOT encountered ANY kernel panics AT ALL since doing this, even running one program that ALWAYs  used to cause it, so all in all, im extremely pleased with my decision
<robotgeek> Chris_Tucker: heh, nice. strange, as they use same kernel
<Chris_Tucker> yea, thats whats great :)
<Chris_Tucker> im on 2.6.12-10-686. just as i was with ubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> :D
<nico8481> re
<mzelem> Could someone help me figure out what why I can't copy/paste. For some reason when using kubuntu, my computer will randomly not copy and paste, (even in the same application sometimes.) I can use the middle mouse button for pasting, but not being able to highlight other text to replace it is extremely annoying
<Chris_Tucker> there a command i can assign to a button for locking the session ?
<Chris_Tucker> ( i know how to assign the command, just need to know the command )
<robotgeek> Chris_Tucker: not sure, sorry
<nKf> hi
<nKf> can someone give me a complete list of all offical entries in the sources.list for kubuntu/dapper, please?
<robotgeek> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nKf> thanks, ill take a look
<mzelem> Does anyone know why copy/paste wouldn't work ( and yes I do have Klipper running )
<mark---> Some setting is messed up with the "Always on top" feature. How can I change (i think in KDE settings) what applications are 'always on top'? The problem is that, for example, when I want to compose a new e-mail, the new one is hidden until I force to go 'always on top'.
<robotgeek> mzelem: what options do you have in kilpper
<robotgeek> mark---: i would think, Right click (on window border) -> Window Settings
<robotgeek> or application settings
<mzelem> configure klipper
<mark---> thanks...checking...
<mzelem> robotgeek:I'm not quite sure what you mean...
<robotgeek> mzelem: i have "Syncronize clipboards" and "Prevent empty clipbaords"
<mzelem> oh, ok, I have that, and "save clipboard contents on exit
<mzelem> "remove whitespace when executeing actions...
<mzelem> "replay actions on item selected from history (not checked)"
<robotgeek> mzelem: if it doesn't work, i am not sure what's wrong
<mzelem> robotgeek: last time I had this problem someone had me change the permissions on something and it fixed it, but then I installed breezy over hoary and I forgot what they told me to do....
<robotgeek> mzelem: i have no clue, sorry
<mzelem> ok, thanks anyway
<francois> is it good?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<XP1> anyone here?
<thmas> yeah
<XP1> i installed samba and all of a sudden, my internet connection doesn't work
<XP1> i mean the wireless card
<XP1> or the nic
<thmas> i installed samba a few minutes ago
<thmas> here i am :)
<thmas> can't help u with that problem, sorry.
<XP1> :(
<minime--> !wine
<stevekl> "Are you a generous lover?"
<stevekl> Well i'd like to think I am.
<minime--> oh no im so egoistic its not true
<zambba> oh noes
<minime--> =)
<regeya> kubuntu dapper is coming along sooooooooooo nicely...if anyone involved is around, congrats
<ubuntu> people... my kubuntu beta 2 crashed during installation, i didn't spect that :-S
<minime--> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<regeya> hint:  beta 2 is BETA :->
<ubuntu> ;-)
<Blissex> regeya: beta 2 is _very_ BETA in some parts.
<visik7> there is more than a month from here to dapper release and OS community work much faster than closed
<visik7> (who said vista will'not be out in a month ? :) )
<visik7> Gotta go
<ubuntu> is there any way to use the old text installation system with the Desktop beta 2 CD?
<crimsun> no, that's the install beta 2 cd
<crimsun> that's in ^
<stuq> ok, can someone tell me what 'skim' is??
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thx
<ubuntu> i think i will need to download the other CD :-S
<stuq> "skim is an input method platform"
<stuq> whatever that is...
<crimsun> stuq: it's a kde frontend for scim
<stuq> yes, but what is an input method platform.. what does it do?
<crimsun> scim of course is used for entering characters in other languages like Chinese
<stuq> ah...
<stuq> ok
<minime--> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Solan> any1 have any experience with setting up mediatomb?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<drbreen> !automount
<ubotu> drbreen: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<drbreen> is there a way to disable automount?
<Solan> okay, I'm getting an error when I try running mediatomb, the error sais that a table in a database doesn't excist, but the user that the program has been connected to has full admin rights to the database.. what's wrong?
<jihi> how can i give a user, who is not in the user list, write permissions to a mounted Vfat device?
<jihi> how can i set writable for all users? ^^
<HymnToLife> !tell jihi about ntfs
<HymnToLife> it covers FAT also
<gleesond> how do I stop ubuntu from overwrighing my /etc/resolv.conf... it trys to auto detect the nameservers but gets the wrong ip's I know the right ip's
<drbreen> jihi: a user in the user list ?
<krenx> Hi. im trying to mount my 2nd hdd, im on Disk & filesystems now. what type should it be ? Second Extended FS ?
<drbreen> err not in the user list ?
<drbreen> krenx: is it formatted yet ?
<krenx> no, do I need to format it? :/
<krenx> its fat32 btw.
<HymnToLife> krenx> better use Windows to format a partition as FAT
<HymnToLife> I heard Parted doesn't do it properly
<krenx> I really dont know how to do that
<HymnToLife> right click in My Computer > Format
<drbreen> krenx: try "sudo mkdosfs /dev/hdb1" or stuff
<krenx> or stuff ?
<krenx> :)
<drbreen> hda is ide 1 master drive, hdb ide 1 slave, hdc ide 2 master etc.
<drbreen> and hda1 is first partition on disk hda
<drbreen> that is stuff
<drbreen> you do not have to use windows
<drbreen> i do not use parted regularly, but it did its job once with fat partitions
<krenx> gparted ?
<drbreen> yeah that is the program
<drbreen> use it, luke
<krenx> ok, ken
<krenx> :P
<drbreen> my name is bob
<drbreen> really ;)
<krenx> My name is Hans
<krenx> hans-inge
<krenx> I dont see my 2nd hdd in gparted
<drbreen> what DO you see
<krenx> hda1,hda2 and hda5
<drbreen> you see more ?
<krenx> no
<krenx> oh
<krenx> i changed too dev/hdb now
<krenx> :)
<xwolf-> how do i install a .tar.bz2 file?
<drbreen> tar -xzf myarchive.tar.gz
<drbreen> and then search for an install script ?
<krenx> with this unallocated, i rightclick and "new" ?
<h3sp4wn> tar vxfj myarchive.tar.bz2
<drbreen> is it unallocated ? we do not want to destroy your preciousssss partitionssss ?
<drbreen> if it really is, then, YES
<krenx> uhm, can only do new size 8
<krenx> minimum 8 maximum 8
<krenx> what should i convert the fat32 too ?
<xwolf-> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<xwolf-> "
<xwolf-> i believe i have gcc installed... i do have.
<HymnToLife> !tell xwolf- about b-e
<drbreen> krenx: with "converting" do you mean you have data on a fat32 part and want to keep it or do you just want to make another partition (whick will wipe the space, of course)
<krenx> nah
<drbreen> as i recall, parted can not "cnovert partitions"
<drbreen> but you can delete it
<drbreen> safe choices for new filesystems are reiserfs and ext3
<xwolf-> !b-e
<ubotu> No make ? You need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i am a n00b and am trying to network install ubuntnu on a laptop without any cd drive (it is a modern system with pxe booting capabilities though)
<dmlayton3> Has anyone gotten mythTV working on Dapper?
<drbreen> for dapper use #ubuntu+1
<dmlayton3> thanks
<wubrgamer> anybody know how to help me troubleshoot a dhcp3 server issue?
<wubrgamer> it won't start
<xwolf-> now i got "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<xwolf-> "
<xwolf-> that's odd.
<xwolf-> HymnToLife got any ideas? ;/
<HymnToLife> hmmm... no :p
<xwolf-> that's not good :)
<timri> xwolf-: install kdebase-dev
<xwolf-> what's that?
<drbreen> wubrgamer: so you have another system acting as dhcp server, right ?
<timri> xwolf-: A package to gets rid of the X errors message ;)
<xwolf-> :P
<xwolf-> wow
<xwolf-> that's big.
<tarheel> why do I keep having trouble installing kubuntu on a 450 dell w/ 256 mem 16 meg video card 13 gig hardrive
<timri> tarheel: What kind of trouble? Dapper or Breezy?
<tarheel> it boots checks and goes to screen installing packages and stops
<timri> tarheel: let me guess: at 66% ?
<tarheel> at 0%
<HymnToLife> wow
<HymnToLife> that's Satan's work for sure :p
<tarheel> does not install
<timri> tarheel: Oops! What does the log say (or the error console)
<tarheel> on error come up
<timri> tarheel: Huh? I don't quite follow you.
<tarheel> loaded the disk it installed, said remove disk and boot, boot pc 4 times keep getting stuck at screen installing packages
<timri> tarheel: Ahh, so _after reboot_ i.e. the base-install had finished. OK, being 13 G i doubt it is sata. Has it a removable CDROM drive ?
<timri> tarheel: Other question: you did of course get sucessfully past the grub install, didn't you ?
<tarheel> no   one cdrom drive ide, ide hardrive
<xwolf-> timri i got the same X includes error
<tarheel> no I did keep getting error canot finish loading hard drive is full or disk is dirty
<xwolf-> looks like it failed to install a single deb file? libopenxr or something like that
<xwolf-> s/?/null
<timri> xwolf-: *cough* , well it worked here *cough*, do you have xorg-x11-dev installed ?
<xwolf-> probably not.
<tarheel> is there anyway to fix my problem
<timri> tarheel: Aha! Well, that is bad... :)
<xwolf-> anyways, i just found out what i am trying to install is not gonna do what i want it to
<xwolf-> so, game over.
<timri> xwolf-: What do you want to do exactly?
<xwolf-> do you think i should purge kdebase-dev?
<xwolf-> it was kmobiletools.
<timri> xwolf-: Purge kdebase-dev if you do not need it (you obviously don't) cannot harm
<_ismael> Any person know  if is possible syncronizate kontact with mobile sony-ericsson t630?
<xwolf-> timri is it in apt-get too? O_O
<timri> xwolf-: kMobiletools is, yes (I'm running dapper, though)
<timri> _ismael: Ask xwolf- ;) As it happens he is just trying to install kmobiletools.
<tarheel> well I guess I'll try installing ubuntu see if it will load
<xwolf-> from the page i read, kmobiletools was suited for motorola c650, my very own phone. don't know any other possible ones
<xwolf-> well, back to java learning now.
<xwolf-> afk
<timri> tarheel: That will not help, at that stage of the install your system is neither u nor ku
<_ismael> but kmobiletools no detect  my usb conection phone
<timri> _ismael: Quote from kmobiletools.org/FAQ : "I installed it and it works really great with my t630"
<tarheel> did i do the partion right 13gig   it made a swap partion of 687megs  somthing like that
<timri> tarheel: It's a bit much but that shouldn't hamper the reboot at all.
* timri Will be back in 10 minutes or so
* timri Back so soon ? Yup!
<timri> _ismael: You might try the usbserial kernel module to connect your phone (just read it at kmobiletools.org/FAQs ) have no experience with that, though
<timri> _ismael: As I was saying: You might want to try the usbserial kernel module to connect your phone (Just read it at kmobiletools.org/FAQs) I have no experience with it though
* timri Snake has hit the shower
<Snake[Nude] > timri: nice call :)
<MachineScrew> can any one tell me why maps.google.com ajax interface won't work in Konqueror
<timri> MachineScrew: What version of konqi?
<MachineScrew> one sec
<MachineScrew> Dapper 3.5.2
<joe_attaboy> Machine: it's not supported at all
<joe_attaboy> Konq, I mean
<timri> MachineScrew: Strange have the same here, but it seems to be working (difficult to say with a louzy 512kbps line)
<MachineScrew> java isn't suported
<timri> MachineScrew: What has java got to do with it?
<MachineScrew> ajax is java and xml
<MachineScrew> the interface dosn't need a refresh
<joe_attaboy> konq isn't on the list of supported browsers, which is odd, since konq is supposed to be based on gecko
<timri> MachineScrew: ajax = java and xml ???? bollocks
<MachineScrew> no its based on KHTML
<timri> joe_attaboy: Huh konk is based on KHTML
<joe_attaboy> are you sure about that?
<MachineScrew> ya
<MachineScrew> safari
<timri> joe_attaboy: yes
<MachineScrew> mac browser
<joe_attaboy> where did I see that it used gecko?
<MachineScrew> same engine
<joe_attaboy> recently
<MachineScrew> it used to
<MachineScrew> use gecko that is
<joe_attaboy> OK
<joe_attaboy> that explains it
<MachineScrew> but ajax dose use java
<joe_attaboy> I'm getting old.
<joe_attaboy> you're right about ajax
<timri> MachineScrew: Not true: But there was a borked gecko QT port for it
<MachineScrew> ok
<timri> MachineScrew: Well _I_ can do ajax with javascript
<MachineScrew> right and its not working in Konqueror
<joe_attaboy> brb
<timri> MachineScrew: is *httprequest at all supported in Konqi
<MachineScrew> ok I don't know what to tell you but right now this is NOT the ajax interface
<timri> MachineScrew: From wikipedia: "Asynchronous JavaScript And XML, or its acronym, Ajax " So it has nothing to do with java
<MachineScrew> check it
<MachineScrew> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c383/satempler/snapshot1.jpg
<timri> But this discussion has also nothing to do with kubuntu :)
<joe_attaboy> i just noticed my java setup for konq is afu. brb
<MachineScrew> and this in mozilla
<MachineScrew> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c383/satempler/snapshot2.jpg
<MachineScrew> and yes it dose because it works in SuSE
<MachineScrew> ;)
<MachineScrew> in knoqueror
<yamal> MachineScrew: google maps looks like the second screenshot for me in both konqueror and firefox
<MachineScrew> then you have somthing right that i don't
<MachineScrew> thats what I am trying to get
<MachineScrew> what do I not have
<timri> MachineScrew: We have the same (dapper with konq 3.5.2), so I know it should be possible. For you info: I do not have java installed, have cookies set to 'treat all as session', so nothing special.
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> so you have nothing extra installed yet it dosn't look right on here hmm... i did an update and it did upgrade konqueror
<MachineScrew> may be I should log out and log back in hun?
<joe_attaboy> Machine: I just noticed that konq doesn't support all of google mail either.
<joe_attaboy> this is why I use firefox
<joe_attaboy> ;-)
<Snake__> joe_attaboy: konq blows as a wb
<Snake__> Been like that since KDE 3 came out
<Snake__> lol
<_ismael> hello
<robotgeek> konq on dapper does gmail fine, ty
<krenx> Wy cant I see my hdd,floppy and cdrom in Storage media ?
<Snake__> krenx: what version?
<Snake__> robotgeek: it still sucks/
<Snake__> krenx: Breezy or dapper
<krenx> breezy
<Snake__> Its a bug
<robotgeek> Snake__: no, read this http://robotgeek.org/blog/2006/04/01/firefox-tip-kill-the-rodent/
<krenx> so, where do i find it
<krenx> :)
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> krenx: yea, I think its fixed in dapper, but i havnt seen a fix for breezy, go to /media/ to see all your drives
<Snake__> robotgeek: ....so? lol
<robotgeek> Snake__: it doesn't suck :)
<Snake__> I beg to differ
<XVampireX> Is there a package for Bon Echo?
<XVampireX> (Firefox 2 code name)
<Snake__> XVampireX: doubt it.
<Snake__> XVampireX: Unless firefox releases it, dont be to hopeful
<krenx> Snake__: how do i eject the cd if i cant see it in storage media ?
<krenx> :)
<Snake__> krenx: its not in /media/ ???
<krenx> yes
<krenx> but cant eject it from there, its a map
<Snake__> >.<
<Snake__> krenx: you cant right click eject it eh... hmm
<Snake__> krenx: I think theres a "eject" command
<Snake__> krenx: "eject <device here>" ?
<krenx> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<krenx> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<krenx> im in a middle of a installation and need to insert cd2
<Snake__> krenx: crap >.<
<XVampireX> Oh
<Snake__> krenx: no ider
<XVampireX> Isn't firefox = open source?
<Snake__> XVampireX: yea how come?
<troy> if you can open a console, type "losf /dev/hdc" replacing hdc with your cdrom drive if it's not hdc...
<troy> that'll tell you what process has the cdrom locked
<XVampireX> Weird
<krenx> Snake__: doh, ill ask around
<Snake__> XVampireX: the reason theres no packages is because ubuntu doesnt like to support beta software
<troy> XVampireX: just means there isn't packages yet
<XVampireX> Yup, noticed that
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys. I'm trying to switch to kubuntu from suse, and am having install problems.  when I boot, even with the acpi off options I get a kernel panic.
<KanRiNiN> it says to pass an init= option, but I can't find them
<smok3_> q: a step-by-step guide on how to install kubuntu on my external usb drive (386 version that is)?
<troy> XVampireX: if you look on ubuntuforums, there may be some user-submitted packages that'll work alright
<troy> KanRiNiN: does the live-cd boot at all?
<krenx> Snake__: is there any command to make the cdrom not busy?
<krenx> =)
<Snake__> krenx: sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0
<Snake__> may work
<KanRiNiN> don't know.  this is the stable 5.10 I believe.  I'm on dialup here, fixing it for my parents, and I dl'ed the iso when I was on broadband @ the university
<KanRiNiN> is there a page that lists the boot options other than what's on the iso?
<KanRiNiN> like the init options?
* troy doesn't know - it just works for me
<Snake__> krenx: did that do it?
<KanRiNiN> lol ok
<troy> hang on, gotta reload, updates just got installed :)
* Snake__ plays with the eject command
<KanRiNiN> have there been problems with installing on P2's before?  it has 786 RAM, so I thought it'd install fine
<krenx> Snake__: trying
<krenx> nope:
<krenx> umount2: Device or resource busy
<krenx> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<krenx> umount2: Device or resource busy
<krenx> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Snake__> I have no idea then :(
<troy> breezy boots so much faster *likes*
<Snake__> troy: get dapper
<Snake__> it blows breezy out of the water
<Snake__> :)
<troy> err, actually, I thought dapper, and typed breezy for some reason :/
<Snake__> Hehe
* troy shakes his head, must be a loose screw
<krenx> kk
<robotgeek> apokryphos: i kicked your bot out in #kubuntu-offtopic
<MachineScrew> ok that worked
<smok3_> q: a step-by-step guide on how to install kubuntu on my external usb drive (386 version that is)?
<robotgeek> smok3_: there was something on the forums, and even on the wiki
<smok3_> robotgeek: yeah, but it is unclear if this will support boot on multiple differenr systems or not
<smok3_> i guess i need live version
<eduardo> hello, i cannot update my beta 2 after installation
<eduardo> do you know if there is something wrong with the default configuration of apt?
<smok3_> bbl
<MachineScrew> eduardo
<MachineScrew> one sec
<eduardo> the error message tells me to do apt-setup, but that command is not in my system
<eduardo> ok
<MachineScrew> run sudo debtags update
<MachineScrew> in a terminal
<eduardo> done
<MachineScrew> not try it
<Markus__> hello
<eduardo> ok, i've only run the command you told me
<MachineScrew> it will complain about ocet/mime types and no mime types installed ignore it
<MachineScrew> now try apdet
<MachineScrew> that what I ment
<eduardo> i'll click on the icon in my tray
<Markus__> i have just installed kubuntu and if i try to start the monitor freezes....do anyone of you know this problem?
<rabe> hello, how can i make kubuntu not rembering the ancient session and restoring it on each startup? (i would prefer a new, fresh session)?
<eduardo> ok, it worked, and i got the errors you talked about
<MachineScrew> ya ignore them
<MachineScrew> they have it reported in the bugreports but says it went away after the update
<eduardo> thanks for your help
<MachineScrew> np
<MachineScrew> eduardo: don't forget to reboot after the update
<robotgeek> rabe: you have that option in System Settings -> Users -> Session MAnager
<eduardo> ok, how can i config the repositories in KDE?
<eduardo> i don't want it to ask me the CD
<n3storm> hi everyone
<eduardo> hi
<robotgeek> eduardo: just comment out the cdrom line /etc/apt/sources.list (this information is in Kubuntu Desktop Guide)
<eduardo> thx again
<MachineScrew> eduardo: adept -> Manage Repositories
<MachineScrew> then right click on the line for the cdrom and disable it
<MachineScrew> then right click on all the lines that begin with deb and enable them
<reagleBRKLN> I want to hibernate my desktop, any pointers? `echo -n mem > /sys/power/state` will suspend, but can't then figure out how to wake it up. using breezy.
<ninHer> hi all
<Joselito_SOAD> Hello
<domi> hi folks, does it farte ?
<Kevin_Jim-> problem !
<Kevin_Jim-> i clik at the intall icon then i follow every single one of the 7 steps and then nothing !
<Kevin_Jim-> ...
<krage> dos anyone know about a mobile that you easely can syncronise the calender to a kubuntu computer :P
<viator> whattya mean Nothing ? did you reboot
<viator> without the cd in to see of it worked?
<viator> oh well
<bsm> humm, no evtest for ubuntu?
<bsm> hm, funny place in dvb-utils
<cenobyte> i need help i cant see my harddrive in media;/
<cenobyte> media:/
<jack> me ,i have a problem with lirc
<cenobyte> i would appreciate it if someone hlped me
<cenobyte> helped*
<cenobyte> i searched the forums and the wiki but had no luck
<n3storm> cenobyte, try system:/
<cenobyte> i did thne when i checked storage media there is nothing listed
<cenobyte> when*
<motodashi> what happens with df ?
<cenobyte> any other ideas?
<n3storm> let me check out myself cenobyte
<cenobyte> ok
<n3storm> cenobyte: sure your harddisk is not listed, mine either XD
<cenobyte> its not i just did a fresh install of kubuntu and after doing the updates it is no longer listed
<n3storm> you must look at "/"
<n3storm> I think you couldn't see it before
<cenobyte> but "/" isnt even listed
<motodashi> type "konqueror /"
<n3storm> so you write a / at your addressbar in konqueror and nothing appears?
<n3storm> just that
<n3storm> "/"
<cenobyte> hold on let me try that
<cenobyte> now it works but it still wont show up in media
<cenobyte> with the harddrive icon
<eduardo> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<n3storm> cenobyte:  are you sure you can do that before?
<n3storm> I think that is not a feature
<n3storm> you can't see your harddisk at removable media
<n3storm> anybody else can say ok to my thought, please?
<motodashi> cenobyte: activate the media:/ protocol :)
<cenobyte> on my last install i was able to see my harddisk in media:/
<cenobyte> how do i activate the protocol
<motodashi> in the settings from konqueror
<motodashi> in "Apercus and Meta-informations"
<motodashi> and in "Protocoles locaux"
<n3storm> motodashi: you are getting it wrong, sorry
<motodashi> well I don't know how it is in english
<n3storm> motodashi: can you see your harddisk hda at media:/
<motodashi> n3storm: yes :)
<n3storm> you can see an icon named hda?
<cenobyte> still cant see the hda icon
<motodashi> n3strom: no I see the partitions sda1 etc
<n3storm> aha
<cenobyte> what does it mean in kinfocenter under partitions if it says defaults,errors=remount-ro
<n3storm> I am using breezy and you?
<cenobyte> for my primary harddisk
<n3storm> cenobyte: it means that if the checker find any errors the system will mount the partition in read only mode
<cenobyte> i am also using breezy badger 5.10
<cenobyte> oh ok i thought it was something bad
<motodashi> it does not make sense I think to show hda
<n3storm> that's what I thought
<n3storm> cenobyte you can't see hda
<cenobyte> no
<n3storm> you just can see removable media
<n3storm> sda at motodashi might be a usb key
<cenobyte> if i type "/" in konq like u said i can see the contents
<cenobyte> is it bad that i cant see hda in media:/
<wubrgamer> hey guys ,important question
<n3storm> cenobyte: no
<cenobyte> ok
<n3storm> is the proper way of this to work
<cenobyte> well thnxs for the help anyway
<motodashi> n3storm _o/*BLAM! no it is my sata hard drive
<wubrgamer> and if you don't nkow if someone could ask in the ubuntu channel if you don't nkow i'd appreciate (i'm banned , it was my stupid cat who flooded my net, last time i play with voice activation.........)
<n3storm> motodashi: I asked this at kde channel
<n3storm> [23:27]  <n3storm> can somebody confirm you can see an icon of your harddisk hda at media:/
<n3storm> [23:27]  <n3storm> ?
<n3storm> [23:27]  --> MrKnibbels se ha unido a este canal. (n=Damien@p5499BA95.dip0.t-ipconnect.de)
<n3storm> [23:27]  <kimrhh> Sho_: I'll try that, thx
<n3storm> [23:28]  <thiago> n3storm: no, you shouldn't see it
<wubrgamer> is there a default dhcp server in ubuntu ? that boots on it's own ?
<n3storm> !dhcp
<ubotu> n3storm: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<n3storm> !dhcpd
<ubotu> n3storm: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cenobyte> thnxs for the help n3storm
<n3storm> no prob
<wubrgamer> n3storm, what  ? is that a yes ?
<wubrgamer> i'm not sure and ii'm very much so a n00b
<n3storm> Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hussam> kkathman: hey there!
<matthew> newbie needs help :(
<cueno> I have dapper on my laptop and am trying to get a .deb installed but it was downloaded to my desktop and I can't move it to my PATH, and apt-get doesn't have it listed (amsn) how do I get it to install from /home/<username>/"file".deb?
<motodashi> dpkg -i file.deb
<motodashi> for the media:/ thing http://www.flickr.com/photos/61367860%40N00/137085991/
<hussam> Riddell: is it too late to include kaffeine 0.8.1 in dapper? It's was better than 0.7.1
<hussam> I mean it's way* better
<cueno> Thanks motodashi, now I just need to get all the deps taken care of
<cueno> ahh man the deps and deps, hmm do I really want it that bad :D
<m5m> I've been ripping CDs for days and suddenly my computer freezes.  I press reset (nothing else works) and try grip with another disc (it's done hundreds perfectly) and again, the system goes unresposive: no mouse, no keyboard commands work... hard-reset and I insert cd into my other cd-rom.  What's your guess as to what's wrong with drive #2?  hardware failure?  software bug?  which log should i peek in?
<_sEBAs_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_sEBAs_> hello
<domi> hi
<_sEBAs_> somebody can sendme these library that i lost installing KDE 3.5 in Kubuntu 10.5
<_sEBAs_> can you help me please?
<_steven> Can someone tell me how to get the Bittorrent program built into Ubuntu/Kubuntu to work? Mine wont connect.
<motodashi> wel I think you need Ipot for kubuntu 10.5
<motodashi> http://kadreg.free.fr/ipot/
<Riddell> hussam: yes, it's too late
<dmbkiwi> _steven: what about it doesn't work?
<_steven> Is there anyway to get Ipot in english instead of french?
<apricot> wich program for online conversation, please?
<hussam> Riddell: ok thanks
<apricot> like skype
<n3storm> apricot: openwengo
<dmbkiwi> apricot: skype?
<_steven> <_steven> Can someone tell me how to get the Bittorrent program built into Ubuntu/Kubuntu to work? MINE WONT CONNECT.
<_steven> It doesn't say what it's called. Just bittorrent
<apricot> gnomemeeting kde?
<dmbkiwi> _steven: have you started it?  It's pretty hard to help when you give no information about the symptom
<dmbkiwi> _steven: have you tried ktorrent?
<apricot> skype has a problem with mic, it disables after first call.
<_steven> Yes. I started it...but it doesn't say a name. Only bittorent and the name of the file. No I havent heard of ktorrent.
<dmbkiwi> apricot: www.kde-apps.org
<n3storm> _steven: ktorrent is very nice, I agree with dmbkiwi
<dmbkiwi> _steven: it was installed by default on dapper.  it's very nice, although a little slower on the downloads, when compared to azureus
<_steven> I have breezy. Because I'm kinda afraid to go dapper. Breezy kept crashing me before and dapper would probably crash as well.
#kubuntu 2006-05-05
<n3storm> _steven: how comes?
<_steven> no clue
<_steven> kept crashing the gui, and I'd have to reinstall Ubuntu
<_steven> Then the internet sound went out, and when I updated to Kubuntu it was fine for a while. Then, it went out again.
<dmbkiwi> _steven: wouldn't it make sense to update to dapper - maybe whatever bug you're experiencing is fixed.
<_steven> Maybe...you just change your repos to dapper right?
<n3storm> dmbkiwi: is right, though I normally don't recommend dapper for newbies
<_steven> Harder to use?
<dmbkiwi> _steven: No, probably because it's not final yet, and there maybe bugs, however, given breezy's a no go for you because of bugs, you may as well give dapper a go.
<n3storm> harder? no, but maybe still some glithches
<_steven> It's weird cause Warty and Hoary were fine. I didn't expect the internet to work with not tweaking on my part. But everything was cool.
<n3storm> _steven: are you on a Laptop?
<_steven> Oh, another thing. Once I upgraded to Kubuntu 5.10. Was I supposed to change my repos?
<motodashi> the only thing I reproach to dapper (not kubuntu) is this awfull orange color
<_steven> No
<dmbkiwi> _steven: when you upgraded to breezy, did you take your .kde config files with you?
<_steven> I upgraded to breezy before upgrading to Kubuntu. So yes.
<dmbkiwi> _steven: does X crash in both kde and gnome (and any other DE or WM you might use)?
<n3storm> dmbkiwi: I think _steven might be using gdm?
<apricot> do i need a firewall?
<_steven> When I was upgrading to Kubuntu the Terminal asked me whether I wanted gde or kde as default. I chose kde.
<dmbkiwi> apricot: are you running any services?  Are you behind a NAT router?
<apricot> a kde prog for watching dvds
<apricot> ?
<apricot> no
<motodashi> I don't know gde, what is it ?
<dmbkiwi> _steven: I'd suggest trying dapper, it's only a 20 minute install
<_steven> gnome desktop enviroment
<dmbkiwi> apricot: dvd's - try kaffeine or codeine
<_steven> I'll give it a go.
<dmbkiwi> apricot: no to which? or both?
<_steven> But how do you install ktorrent. I got all these subdirectories and no executives.
<motodashi> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<apricot> no to services
<dmbkiwi> _steven: on dapper:  apt-get install ktorrent
<n3storm> _steven: good luck
<dmbkiwi> apricot: If you've got no ports open, then you don't need a firewall.  I firewall manages and filters how traffic passes or doesn't pass through open ports.  If you've got no open ports, then no need for a firewall.  What does:
<dmbkiwi> sudo netstat -taupe
<dmbkiwi> tell you?
<dmbkiwi> Any lines that have "LISTENING" on them?
<eneried_> hello people!
<apricot> ok
<eneried_> there's no body here
<imbrandon> lots of poeple here
<apricot> yes
<nico8481> re
<n3storm> hi eneried_
<eneried_> um, does anybodyknow a good disk kataloguer for linux? something like or better than whereisit?
<eneried_> hi n3storm
<dmbkiwi> apricot: that means you've got ports open.  What apps/ports are they linked to?
<apricot> skype, localhost:hpiod, mysql, phyton
<n3storm> eneried_: http://www.kde-apps.org
<n3storm> try there
<n3storm> I just used in the past Katalog, but not too much
<_steven> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<_steven> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<eneried_> thanks ;)
<_steven> Ok...I changed my repos to dapper. But now it's screwed. I get the above error
<robotgeek> _steven: you messed up while entering it
<_steven> I didn't enter it. I used Adept to change them to dapper.
<robotgeek> _steven: hmm, okay.
<robotgeek> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dmbkiwi> apricot: how do you connect to the outside?  through a router?
<robotgeek> _steven: get one for dapper here ^^
<_steven> I was just gonna say possible a dapper source list.
<apricot> dsl
<motodashi> robotgeek: _o/
<robotgeek> motodashi: ?
<motodashi> robotgeek: _o/
<robotgeek> motodashi: please don't spam
<motodashi> I don't spam, you call me I put my hand up
<robotgeek> motodashi: when did i call you?
<motodashi> [00:24]  <robotgeek> motodashi: ?
<robotgeek> motodashi: can you scroll one line above that "P
<motodashi> but it#s late I thinkt I should go to sleep
<eneried_> n3storm, is there a place like kde-apps for gnome or other xserver applications?
<motodashi> no because gnome sux
<n3storm> eneried_: sure
<apricot> gnome doesnt sux
<eneried_> motodashi, i like gnome
<n3storm> check the links by the side of the webpage
* HymnToLife hugs motodashi 
<motodashi> sur it sux, it is for nazis
<eneried_> n3storm thanks again
<apricot> did you ever used gnome like kde?
<apricot> gnome is good for begginers
<n3storm> apricot: are you french?
<motodashi> apricot: yes, and I do not support to not be able to do what I want
<apricot> no lol
<apricot> from Croatia!
<motodashi> I am french
<apricot> greetings
<eneried_> motodashi, ( ) gnome have its good things like KDA does
<eneried_> *KDE sorry
<motodashi> whot for example ?
<apricot> a file browser
<apricot> :)
<n3storm> ;)
<HymnToLife> You mean that nautilus-thingie ?
<n3storm> geee
<apricot> :)
<HymnToLife> hmm anyway
<HymnToLife> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<n3storm> everybody is waking up for some gnome vs. kde food
<apricot> gnome baker is good
<HymnToLife> apricot> I hope you're kidding here
<motodashi> gnome sux because it is bloated
<motodashi> evolution can not read RSS
<motodashi> and atom feeds
<eneried_> what's bloated?
<apricot> i use thunderbird
<robotgeek> yeah, please move all nonsupport talk to #kubuntu-offtopic
<_steven> How do you know what version of KDE you have?
<motodashi> apricot: yes but it is not fully integrated in gnome
<apricot> konqueror doesnt have icons in frot of bookmarks for example.
<robotgeek> _steven: kde-config --version
<apricot> in front
<motodashi> help> about kde
<robotgeek> or that :)
<robotgeek> apricot: i get those icons
<motodashi> apricot: yes it has
<motodashi> find something else
<apricot> not of the pages
<apricot> icons are all the same
<motodashi> apricot: you want a screenshot ?
<_steven> There is no about kde
<apricot> ok, why i dont have icons?
<_steven> and where do I put kde-config?
<robotgeek> _steven: enter that in a terminal
<apricot> i do not like adept for example
<apricot> where is qparted anyway
<robotgeek> apricot: install it using adept :)
<_steven> lol
<motodashi> adept under dapper is very good
<_steven> dapper is a huge ass install. I'm only at 18%
<apricot> cannot find qparted in adept
<motodashi> try qtparted
<eneried_> motodashi, i like genome cause is more friendly than KDe, and i like KADe because is more technical and efficient, they work good :)
<apricot> oh, yes
<eneried_> bye people, i've to go
<apricot> i forgot t
<n3storm> by eneried_
<eneried_> ;)
<motodashi> eneried_ of course but Gnome sux
<leonard> irc://irc.g-rat.co.uk/movie-max
<_steven> Whenever I enter 'kde-config' in Konsole it just goes to the next line and does nothing. What's wrong?
<motodashi> go in konqueror> help> about kde
<n3storm> _steven: you havent finished upgrading, do you?
<robotgeek> _steven: you need --version after it
<_steven> Ahh, ok
<_steven> I have 3.4.3
<apricot> any good app for watching TV?
<n3storm> tvtimes
<motodashi> kaffeine
<motodashi> vlc
<motodashi> mplayer
<Ahmuck> the bug with the desktop installer from the LTS that screws up partitions, that happened to me :-(
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: ah, crap.
<Ahmuck> as well as the bug with the text install where apt won't start
<Ahmuck> robotgeek: yea, well it was an old laptop that needed to be reformated anyhow ... so no data loss
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: ah okay
<FearMoth> I'm running kubuntu dapper, and when I try to run adept I'm prompted for the root password. I enter it correctly, but kdesu says that it's incorrect. this happened to me in 5.10 too .. anyone know how to fix it?
<robotgeek> FearMoth: did you enable root account?
<motodashi> FearMoth: I suppose your account has not the admin rights
<FearMoth> I ran passwd root and set a password for root. still doesn't work
<Ahmuck> sudo password root
<Ahmuck> from konsole
<robotgeek> FearMoth: hmm, don't do that!
<Ahmuck> sudo apt-get update
<FearMoth> robotgeek: k, how do I undo it? :)
<Ahmuck> sudo apt-get upgrade
<apricot> i have sound question
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo#head-b06dbcd33c40480dcfd3aada1ca67bbd77f80594 FearMoth
<apricot> i hear system sounds in front and amarok in background
<apricot> any way to change that?
<apricot> help apreciated
<FearMoth> robotgeek: I tried entering my user password too, but it still doesn't work
<apricot> anyone?
<apricot> sleeping time?
<Ahmuck> why is root mode not recomended ?
<apricot> tomorow is a good day
<robotgeek> FearMoth: yeah, i think user passowrd
<FearMoth> robotgeek: should my user acct be in /etc/sudoers?
<FearMoth> because only root is
<robotgeek> FearMoth: not sure, sorry.
<HymnToLife> FearMoth> and also the admin group
<HymnToLife> thus all users in the admin group will have sudo privileges
<apricot> robotgeek; sudo passwd root
<HymnToLife> apricot> please don't do it
<HymnToLife> what's the problem with sudo ?
<apricot> i hear system sounds in front and amarok in background, help?
<n3storm> sudo visudo?
<_steven> I need to use the su command but apparently the pw is not the same as the sudo command. What gives?
<HymnToLife> there is no root password
<_steven> I've tried not entering a pw but it's also wrong.
<_steven> "su: Authentication failure. Sorry"
<robotgeek> _steven: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_steven> Nevermind...I got it.
<ubuntu_rocks> how do I get dvds to play in Kubuntu? I have installed VLC with libdvdcss2 codec etc.. it starts to play then just crashes?
<_steven> Ok, I entered su>entered the password. But I still cant move files around the root or create new folders. Why?
<stevekl> _steven: are you sure you're root?
<yanis> ubuntu_rocks: try xine
<stevekl> type whoami
<_steven> root@ubuntu:/home/steven # su
<_steven> root@ubuntu:/home/steven #
<_steven> root@ubuntu:/home/steven # whoami
<_steven> root
<ubuntu_rocks> yanis: i've tried okle as well and it does the same thing?
<stevekl> and what's the error you get while trying to move stuff?
<yanis> okle? first time to hear that
<_steven> 'You do not have permission...'
<nxv_> hi
<nxv_> i remember a ncurses ui to choose an apt mirror but i don't know how to start it up. can anybody help me?
<_steven> In order to use 'su' do you have to use terminal to create folders or move files?
<stevekl> stevekl: that's...weird
<ubuntu_rocks> yanis: ya the dvd player app
<Ahmuck> HymnToLife: why not sudo passwd root ?
<_steven> or can you type 'su' and then use file manager
<yanis> ubuntu_rocks: try xine :)
<Ahmuck> it would seem that would be the first order of buisness
<stevekl> stevekl: try kdesu
<ubuntu_rocks> yanis: ugh ok.. i like vlc though lol
<stevekl> stevekl: like "kdesu konquerer"
<Ahmuck> i don't understand why peeps don't want other peeps to sudo passwd root ?
<HymnToLife> ahmuck > because in Ubuntu you use sudo
<yanis> you can use sudo bash of course ;)
<HymnToLife> yanis> to get a root terminal, sudo -i is more recommended :)
<yanis> what's the difference HymnToLife
<stevekl> You guys shouldn't use sudo
<stevekl> er
<stevekl> su
<stevekl> instead try sudo -s
<HymnToLife> it is said sudo -i is better
<stevekl> that will ask you for your password instead of root's password, so you needn't ever create one
<krenx> !wine
<HymnToLife> I don't remeber why but some knowledgeable folks told me so
<_steven> Ok, here's the situation. I need to get a file into /etc/bootsplash in order to edit my splashscreen. But the folder splashscreen doesn't exist and it wont let me create it.
<_steven> Plus, I dont know the commands in terminal to create folders.
<HymnToLife> _steven> just sudo mkdir /path/to/dir
<_steven> I cant seem to navigate to /etc/
<Ahmuck> cd /etc
<_steven> ok
<_steven> Ok, now how do I unzip a file from my desktop to these new folders I created?
<heinrich> hello i am using konversation as irc client nad i was told to change the charset to a german one
<_steven> Is it gzip?
<heinrich> how do i do this?
<Ahmuck> _steven: what is the extension ?
<_steven> *.tar.gz
<Ahmuck> tar -xzvf filename.gz
<Ahmuck> filename*.gz
<_steven> ok, and I need to put filepath/filename since it isn't in the same folder as I want it to be right?
<krenx> hey, how do i change hz for different resolutions ?
<kerrigan> Hello! Is there a "Run Command" in Gnome?
<_steven> Yes, it's called Terminal
<_steven> you type the program name in there, like with Windows>Run
<kerrigan> I don't want a terminal. Just Run Command like in Windows and KDE
<_metin> hii... i have set root password while expert install.but now i cant sudo
<_steven> Ok, how do I copy and paste in terminal? Because it wont let me copy and paste in File Browser.
<Chryseus> invasion
<_steven> Who is that pointed for?
<statesidela> hay people i just installed the latest release of kubuntu....i am having trouble doing su says it  will not authenticate....i only installed with one password.....any ideas?
<Chryseus> ...of idiots
<notrootlol> there's no su in ubuntu... only sudo
<krenx> anyone knows ?
<krenx> how i change hz for different resolutions ?
<krenx> not in xorg.conf
<Chryseus> statesidela: sudo su
<statesidela> so i type sudo instead of su????
<Chryseus> kerrigan: this Kubuntu channel.. how should we know?
<Chryseus> statesidela: no.. you type sudo su
<statesidela> ahhh tricky stuff thank  you very much i will try it now
<robotgeek> kerrigan: alt + f2
<robotgeek> statesidela: you can also use sudo -s
<_steven> What are the commands for copy & paste in Konsole?
<statesidela> it worked thanks again
<kerrigan> Chryseus: robotgeek knew:-)
<_metin> any idea for my sudo problem? i doesnt accept my password
<statesidela> i will keep   that in mind robotgeek   thank you
<kerrigan> Thanks, Robotgeek.
<robotgeek> kerrigan: it is the same in gnome and kde
<smok3_> trying to install 5.10 kubuntu (amd64 version), but as it seems grub fails (without error), i mean: i dont get any system to choose on boot time...
<Ahmuck> _metin: sudo somecommand
<smok3_> would that be my bad partitioning decisions or something else?
<statesidela> metin do what Chryseus or robotgeek told me
<kerrigan> Robotgeek: I know now :-) Where doI find this one in the gnome menus?
<Chryseus> kerrigan: I knew too.. I just don't want to help people who don't know right channel for help
<smok3_> trying to setup dualboot with xp
<_metin> i did "sudo apt-get update"
<robotgeek> kerrigan: not sure, don't use gnome
<_metin> it asked me password but didnt accept mine
<ubuntu_rocks> whats the gui command to access root ? ksudo?
<kerrigan> I am using Kubuntu with Gnome. This is the channel the IRC-program had as default.
<Chryseus> ubuntu_rocks: kdesu
<robotgeek> ubuntu_rocks: kdesu command
<kerrigan> kdesu in KDE, gksu in Gnome
<ubuntu_rocks> thanks Chryseus and robotgeek
<statesidela> hmmmm not to experanced here but i would tryed sudo su
<robotgeek> kerrigan: gksudo, i think.
<statesidela> sudo su sorry
<robotgeek> kerrigan: /j #ubuntu
<_steven> smoke3_->Just install XP first use Partition Magic to partition a linux ext3 partition and install Linux on your new partition. During Install, Linux will detect Windows and install GRUB bootloader.
<kerrigan> I got the heli I needed. Thanks. (But this is Kubuntu with gnome)
<statesidela> worked for me thanks to chryseus
<smok3_> _steven: i let the kubuntu to partition free space
<smok3_> _steven: and yes i did free space using partition magic
<_steven> Yeah. You can do that also
<Chryseus> kubuntu with gnome.. really? :)
<_steven> Then it should install the bootloader and all should be good
<smok3_> well it isnt
<smok3_> boots stright to xp
<smok3_> no questions asked :)
<_steven> Install Ubuntu and then install Kubuntu
<_steven> Cause I know Ubuntu has a bootloader
<smok3_> grub?
<_steven> yah
<_steven> grub
<smok3_> yeah, same here
<smok3_> just didnt work out
<sharpy> is there a way to install a network applet?
<sharpy> or a CPU/Mem applet?
<smok3_> i guess i must try some other part of the disk or something?
<_steven> Can someone please tell me what the copy and paste commands are for Konsole?
<_steven> Did it ask you for anything to do with GRUB or a bootloader when you installed Kubuntu?
<sharpy> control c is for copy and SHIFT-INsert is for paste
<Chryseus> statesidela:
<Chryseus> bah.. I'm slow.. :P
<_steven> sharpy->I need to Konsole command though. It wont let me copy and paste into any of the root folders(/etc/*)
<_steven> *the
<Chryseus> you need to be root for that
<sharpy> _steven, sudo
<_steven> *sighs* Yes, I know how to get to root. But I cant copy and paste without the command for copy and paste.
<Chryseus> _steven: wtf are you trying to do?
<sharpy> _steven, cp is for copying... i am not sure what the command for the Konsole is for "pasting"
<_steven> Chryseus->I am trying to copy something off my Desktop and into the newly created /etc/bootsplash folder. But I dont know the command.
<Chryseus> _steven: with konqueror?
<_steven> sharpy->Thanks, now all I need is the paste command.
<Ahmuck> cd Desktop
<Ahmuck> mv somefolder /etc/bootsplash
<_steven> I'll try that Ahmuck
<Chryseus> _steven: just do sudo cp /whatever/fromwherever/ /etc/whatever   OR alt-f2-> kdesu konqueror and just move it within the browser
<Ahmuck> _steven: http://www.fortunecity.com/skyscraper/y2k/60/primer/primer.html
<Chryseus> Ahmuck: word
<_steven> I have a feeling that the Adept Manager is screwing over my system again.
<tinin> I can't wait to test dapper live, but i've got an old monitor 800x600 these days. Is there a boot option to change refresh rate as in knoppix? thanx in advance, i'm stuck in windows cause my breezy stopped working, so i NEED it
<_steven> Once I get all this Ubuntu Breezy>Ubuntu Dapper stuff. I just type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right?
<tinin> or just where can i find boot these otions?
<_daniel_> hey anyone has problems setting current time ?
<_daniel_> it seems not to work using the kde adjust date and time
<_steven> I used to when I first got Warty Ubuntu
<_daniel_> Is there any way around ?
<_daniel_> breezy is the one I am using
<_steven> I just updated, and it was fine
<swedish> is there a vnc java server that i can point a browser at
<_steven> dont understand the question
<swedish> liiiike
<swedish> a vnc server
<swedish> that i can point a browser at, instead of a vnc client
<_steven> Which is what? A server where java applets are?
<swedish> a vnc server is a remote desktop
<_steven> No clue
<_steven> No clue
<swedish> ok
<cueno> VNC it's like a Java remote desktop as far as I know
<_steven> I'm running the Adept manager and it's screwing around with my icons. I'm kinda afraid to restart now.
<Ahmuck> swedish: you want a vnc server to use on your kubuntu ?
<swedish> yea
<swedish> and then on a windows desktop
<Ahmuck> tightvncserver
<swedish> point a browser at it
<swedish> xtightvncbrowser?
<cueno> could someone give me a hint for Dapper to watch DVDs?
<Ahmuck> install tight vnc client on the windows desktop
<Ahmuck> and then vnc to the kubuntu desktop
<_steven> Is this something like Gotomypc?
<Ahmuck> you can install it using adept or apt-get
<swedish> so i grabbed tight
<Ahmuck> _steven: http://www.tightvnc.com/
<swedish> how do i do settings?
<Ahmuck> cd .vnc
<Ahmuck> or cd /etc/vnc
<Ahmuck> i think
<Ahmuck> swedish: in the ~.vnc directory you will need to modify the config file so that it starts kde
<Ahmuck> if you want to set resolution or something like that i would set that in the vnc.conf file or you can do it from the command line as well
<Ahmuck> i normally start the server from the konsole ... tightvncserver, and then on the windows side i simply start the client and enter the ip address plus the session ie 192.168.1 0:1
<_steven> Once my upgrade to Ubuntu Dapper is complete how do I go about updating back to Kubuntu?
<_steven> None of my web browsers are working now that I'm a Dapper user. What do I do now?
<_steven> They immediatly crash.
<robotgeek> _steven: what do you mean, i am on dapper without any problems.
<robotgeek> any specific page?
<_steven> No...neither Firefox or Konqueror will even startup
<_steven> They crash immediately.
<Ahmuck> _steven: i would suggest that you find a spare pc, something somebody does not want, etc. and expiement with.  then work on you good system.  one of the nice things you can do in some distros is specify you partitions.  i suggest putting your /home and your /usr/local on seperate partitions.  then if something breaks you don't suffer data loss as bad
<mo0se> cuuurses....
<robotgeek> _steven: try starting in a terminal, it will show some output
<cueno> Ahmuck good advice, I learned that the hardware
<n3storm> _steven: have you rebooted you pc?
<cueno> hard way even
<_steven> n3story->no, I'm afraid my desktop will have disappeared if I did.
<_steven> steven@ubuntu:~ $ firefox
<_steven> (Gecko:8519): Pango-WARNING **: /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_steven> Failed to load Pango module for id: 'BasicScriptEngineFc'
<_steven> (Gecko:8519): Pango-WARNING **: /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_steven> Failed to load Pango module for id: 'BasicScriptEngineFc'Segmentation fault
<n3storm> yeah, I know what you mean _steven but maybe is the only way, what do you thing robotgeek ?
<_daniel_> Damn I really have the latest versions of the packages
<_daniel_> and I really cant change the time
<mo0se> is konqueror the 1.0.7 version of firefox?
<robotgeek> swedish: please don't paste in here
<_steven> No
<n3storm> mo0se: no, they are different apps
<robotgeek> grr, _steven
<mo0se> ah.
<mo0se> is there a tutorial for install firefox specifically for kubuntu then?
<_steven> I cant pm, so I cant copy paste anywhere else.
<robotgeek> mo0se, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<robotgeek> _steven: /j #flood
<ports-> whats up
<mo0se> because there are some steps that confuse me in the ubuntu version...
<mo0se> x_x
<cueno> the most confusing thing I have with dapper is getting DVDs to be viewed
<_steven> Ok, I cant seem to launch Konqueror from Konsole. What's the command?
<robotgeek> _steven: konqueror
<_steven> Ok it opens(Konqueror) but nothing shows up in the window. Instead I get, "Protocol not supported  http"
<_steven> How do I repair my Ubuntu/Kubuntu?/
<saaida> can anyone help with xubuntu ?
<robotgeek> _steven: i am not sure what you did, what did you do?
<robotgeek> saaida: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<_steven> I upgraded from Kubuntu(breezy) to Ubuntu(dapper). Now I want to get it all working again so that I have Kubuntu(dapper).
<robotgeek> _steven: can you post your sources.list?
<saaida> any one can suggest a good and very light mp3 player ? im using xubuntu and the xfplayer can't play my mp3's
<_steven> No...it runs a lot of scripts. Opens the file and instantly closes.
<_steven> I got the addresses though when I tried to update
<_steven> I'll paste it in #flood
<_steven> Whenever I try to download new packets it says "E: Unmet dependencies..."
<robotgeek> _steven: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<_steven> Running..
<sharpy> saaida, xmms
<mo0se> sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.2.tar.gz
<mo0se> what does all that mean?
<mo0se> like the -c and the -x and all that...
<mo0se> is there a way to find out?
<dmbkiwi> mo0se: man tar
<saaida> i want only music player (mainly mp3's) cause my machine is slow and want to listen all the time to musik while playing ( like in windows the Old winamp )
<_steven> Still Running..
<cfog> Anyone successfully installed 6.06B2 amd64?
<robotgeek> saaida: beep-media-player is also nice
<dmbkiwi> saaida: xmms
<dmbkiwi> saaida: do you have an mp3 decoder installed?  like mpg321?
<saaida> dmbkiwi: have no idea :)
<saaida> i read about libmad0 and installed it
<saaida> but didn't work
<dmbkiwi> saaida: install mpg321.  It should pull in what you need to play mp3
<mo0se> there isn't a way to add firefox to the menu like windows, is there?
<saaida> dmbkiwi: didn't work
<dmbkiwi> saaida: what didn't work?
<_steven> mo0se what are you talking about? firefox is already installed.
<mo0se> in kubuntu?
<_steven> yeah, if you install kubuntu from ubuntu
<mo0se> nope.
<saaida> dmbkiwi: installing mpg321
<mo0se> i install kubuntu using the dvd.
<mo0se> is it better to install ubuntu and then kubuntu?
<mo0se> ...
<mo0se> maybe i should do that...
<mo0se> hehe...
<mo0se> okay..
<cfog> Hi all.  I am trying to do a fresh install of 6.06 Beta 2 amd64.  The graphical installer crashes immediately upon reaching step 2.
<cfog> I looked at syslog and saw that languagechooser is complaining that it cannot find languagemap.
<dmbkiwi> saaida: what version of kubuntu?
<cfog> 6.06 beta 2 amd64
<cfog> whoops.
<saaida> dmbkiwi: it is xubuntu not kubuntu
<_steven> #flood
<Ryoga> hi I've installed kubuntu 6.06 Beta 2 and wanted to install the german language package for KDE, vut it's not in the list of adept. what can I do?
<Ryoga> *but
<robotgeek> Ryoga: i think it is called lanugage-support/pack
<Ryoga> robotgeek: adept shows only installed packages
<robotgeek> Ryoga: then change the filters
<Ryoga> i installed it once in the live cd version, it was in it list
<Ryoga> hmm
<dmbkiwi> saaida: have you enabled the universe repository?
<Ryoga> robotgeek: everything in the "show" list is checked
<saaida> dmbkiwi: yes
<Ryoga> I had no internet connection while installing it.
<dmbkiwi> saaida: so what's the error when you try to install it?
<robotgeek> Ryoga: then, you might want to search on packages.ubuntu.com / apt-cache search
<saaida> dmbkiwi: no error , install perfect : but xfmedia does not play
<saaida> dmbkiwi: no error , install perfect : but xfmedia does not play the mp3
<Ryoga> or another question, where can I find the package source list for apt-get?
<dmbkiwi> saaida: have you installed xmms?
<robotgeek> Ryoga: meaning?
<blueyed> Can someone with Kubuntu-Dapper please try the test link in here: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126482 (with Konqueror)
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 126482 in khtml "Konqueror does not pass mochikit tests" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<saaida> dmbkiwi: im trying to get xfmedia work with mp3 not installing another media player
<dmbkiwi> saaida: sorry, can't help then.
<robotgeek> blueyed: passes all
<blueyed> strange.
<blueyed> not with me.
<robotgeek> blueyed: i am on dapper, kubuntu ppc
<saaida> dmbkiwi: no preblem thanx for help
<blueyed> robotgeek: dapper/x86 on amd64 here.
<robotgeek> blueyed: lemme check on live cd
<robotgeek> blueyed: passes all on live cd, dapper x86 kubuntu beta2 live cd, on amd64 :)
<blueyed> what could that be caused by, robotgeek? it always fails with the same tests (at least).
<Ryoga> blueyed: what was that link you posted for?
<robotgeek> blueyed: not sure, sorry. maybe your konqueror is borked. try reinstalling?
<blueyed> I guess it's a locale thing, perhaps?
<blueyed> Ryoga: a bug report with JS tests.
<Ryoga> because when I click at it, it says "Bug 126482: Konqueror does not pass mochikit tests"
<blueyed> Failed tests are all like: "0.000", expected "0.123" or: not ok - 1.23 JSON got "1", expected "1.23"
<blueyed> Ryoga: yes, the link in the report. I've thought it's more secure to post the bugs.kde.org link first.. :)
<Ryoga> um ok
* Ryoga is so blonde some times
<blueyed> Ryoga: can you test it?
<Ryoga> yes
<Ryoga> but how?
<blueyed> just click: http://mochikit.com/tests/index.html (with konqueror) and wait..
<Ryoga> some green and red backgrounded lines appear
<blueyed> red means failed.. so it does not pass all with you, too.
<blueyed> What Konqueror are you using, Ryoga?
<Ryoga> blueyed: the one that comes with Kubuntu 6.06 Beta 2
<Ryoga> Konqueror 3.5.2
<blueyed> have you dist-upgraded since then?
<Ryoga> me? no
<Ryoga> I can't
<blueyed> Ryoga: what processor/architecture are you using?
<sharpy> how do i install an applet that monitors my network/cpu/mem ? I dont have such applets in kubuntu?
<m> robotgeek you still there?
<robotgeek> m: yes
<blueyed> Ryoga: does the failed tests match the one I'm experiencing (http://trac.mochikit.com/ticket/93)
<Ryoga> blueyed: Intel Pentium M something (single core, 2GHz)
<XP1> in kubuntu, is samba preinstalled ?
* <XP1!i=CO@71.225.150.50>  requested unknown ctcp CTCP  from #kubuntu
<ubuntu_rocks> how do I restart my kde desktop from the konsole?
<crweb> XP1: yes?
<m> robotgeek->It seems to have worked.
<XP1> crweb, really?
<crweb> XP1: ?  i got a unknown CTCP-CTCP request
<XP1> was fooling around
<crweb> XP1: i don't think the samba server is
<XP1> ok
<crweb> you can just apt-get install samba
<Ryoga> pff
<crweb> and it'll tell you
<Ryoga> the kubuntu installer commented all sources for apt-get out
<sharpy> err..i missed something someone said.
<XP1> i tried to reinstall kubuntu, but samba keeps staying
<sharpy> b4 i crashed.
<XP1> maybe it's just upgrading it?
<Ryoga> blueyed
<sharpy> how do I install a network/memory/cpu applet?
<crweb> XP1: keeps staying?
<XP1> samba is installed
<blueyed> Ryoga: you could just uncomment them.
<crweb> XP1: ok, and you don't want it?
<XP1> no, i wan't a fresh install
<Ryoga> i know
<crweb> XP1: so.. fresh install, and make sure the partition is formated?
<blueyed> But I don't think it makes a difference. I'd be interested, if the same tests fail with you, Ryoga.
<crweb> XP1: if you don't format, it won't remove files
<XP1> i tried to format but it is still installed. i'm trying killdisk now
<crweb> XP1: it'll just install over them
<crweb> XP1: then it must be installed via default
<crweb> XP1: things don't reappear after a format
<XP1> hmm
<shao_lo> can anyone help me with a dchroot problem?
<crweb> if we know what the problem was, we'd have a better idea if we can, or can't
<crweb> knew
<shao_lo> im trying to get a chroot started from the session menu
<shao_lo> I followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48435
<shao_lo> but it is using schroot
<shao_lo> the session starts but then exits when i try to startkde
<crweb> does kde exist in your chroot?
<shao_lo> seems kinda obvious, but i didn't check that
<shao_lo> hehe
<Ryoga> blueyed: which tests please
<blueyed> The list of tests that fail here is in the report at: http://trac.mochikit.com/ticket/93
<shao_lo> well color me stupid..apt get wants to install a ton in my chroot for kde...thanks!!!!
<blueyed> Ryoga: ^^
<Ryoga> yes blueyed, they are the same
<shao_lo> whats the gnome equivalent of startkde?
<noiesmo> shao_lo, crweb just a thought do you need to mount proc ie mount -t proc /proc proc
<blueyed> Thanks, Ryoga. Now we would "just" need to know, what our systems have in common and all the others not.. ;)
<Ryoga> hmm
<shao_lo> i think ive got it mounted...i made the chroot entries in my fstab
<Ryoga> i didn't do any update yet
<noiesmo> shao_lo, crweb i know when remastering knoppix you mount proc to get access to devices etc maybe need to do that just a thought
<blueyed> Ryoga: I guess you have a localized KDE? I've just did "LANG=C konqueror" on the konsole and all tests pass.
<blueyed> Ryoga: could you please verify this?
<Ryoga> just a second...
<blueyed> What does "echo $LANG" give on your console, Ryoga?
<Ryoga> de_DE.UTF-8
<blueyed> oh, yes, same with me. Thanks for your help. I'm quite sure the tests will pass with LANG=C on your system, too.
<Ryoga> no blueyed
<Ryoga> still the same result
<crweb> i have gentoo running in a chroot for testing ;)
<ubuntu_rocks> how do i upgrade kubuntu to the latest beta version?
<crweb> ubuntu_rocks: i don't recommend doing it right now,  lots of problems
<blueyed> uh. Very strange then, Ryoga.
<crweb> ubuntu_rocks: with the upgrade process
<Ryoga> yep
<ubuntu_rocks> crweb: ok, but how would I go about doing it anyways?
<crweb> ubuntu_rocks: you change  breezy to dapper, in your apt/sources.list
* Ryoga is very happy... kubuntu is the first Linux I saw that works with my Laptop :)
<blueyed> crweb: change "breezy" to "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_rocks> ok thank you
<crweb> blueyed: you mean ubuntu_rocks
<blueyed> sry
<crweb> :)
<blueyed> I'm dist-upgrading since the beginning of the year and in the last weeks there weren't any problems, but breezy->dapper in one step might fail.
<crweb> ubuntu_rocks: actually, change breezy to dapper,  apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrading
<crweb> err, dist-upgrade
<crweb> i did one yesterday,  made it unbootable
<blueyed> yep, sure. update before dist-upgrade
<crweb> messed up some kernel stuff
<crweb> everyones systems are different though
<crweb> i needed special scsi module to be loaded with initrd
<blueyed> crweb: I'm using 2.6.16-vanilla anyway, because then resume works here. With the kernel from Ubuntu the graphics do not come up again..
<crweb> right,  just saying, its not perfect yet
<crweb> good reason for still in beta
<blueyed> agreed.
<LeeJunFan> blueyed: same here, I think it's probably frambebuffer though.
<crweb> my fresh installs are awesome though
<crweb> nothing else like it
<blueyed> crweb: have you filed a bug about it? :}
<crweb> probably should..
<blueyed> LeeJunFan: nvidia card? (I've not tested it with the nv driver)
<LeeJunFan> blueyed: ati.
<crweb> nv resume works fine
<crweb> i use nv a lot, when i don't need glx
<blueyed> LeeJunFan: I'm not sure about frame buffer, but there have been just white stripes.
<LeeJunFan> blueyed: Also doesn't work with glx and ATI.
<shao_lo> crweb: you are the man! chroot works much better starting kde when it exists :)
<crweb> :)
<shao_lo> crweb: thanks!!!
<crweb> np
<blueyed> btw: is there supposed to be a button/menu entry in Kubuntu to hibernate? I just do "sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh" currently.
<crweb> if you start the kpowerapplet
<crweb> you can from there
<crweb> start the battery monitor
<crweb> i dunno if there are other ways
<oliver_> guten abend
<blueyed> crweb: do you have a laptop? cause I don't see it. And I have no "kpowerapplet".
<blueyed> oliver_: english, bitte.. :)
<LeeJunFan> I prefer kpowersave and powersaved, You can set your fn-sleep button to suspend to RAM or Disk.
<crweb> blueyed: the applet is in the Control Panel under laptops & power
<blueyed> crweb: The "Battery" tab there says: "Your computer seems to have a partial ACPI installation." - I have the modules it mentioned there enabled as module in the kernel though.
<blueyed> "Start Battery Monitor" does nothing - prolly because I have no laptop..
<Ahmuck> is there such a thing as rollover storage ?
<blueyed> LeeJunFan: installing kpowersave would remove powernowd.. ?
<LeeJunFan> blueyed: yeah, it uses powersaved instead.
<blueyed> Does powersaved the same?
<crweb> blueyed: it has no way of knowing if you have a laptop or not
<LeeJunFan> blueyed: it does throttling, suspending, etc. Pretty much manages all ACPI or APM functions.
<crweb> blueyed: you don't have some module loaded it is looking for
<crweb> kpowersave is good too
<crweb> which is the "battery applet"
<CheeseBurgerMan> KLaptop?
<blueyed> crweb: would I have to put them explicitely in /etc/modules? I'll try kpowersave.
<crweb> i dunno
<crweb> seems to be automatic
<crweb> would depend on your pc's acpi and stuff
<crweb> i don't know really, i just noticed that same error you have too
<krenx> is it possible to turn off mouseaccel in linux?
<crweb> i've never hibernated a desktop before either...
<trappist> who knows what package contains default filetype associates for kde?  kuickshow has been removed (in dapper) but images still want to open with it
<blueyed> kpowersave seems great. Thanks!
<crweb> trappist: click on the file
<crweb> trappist: go up to Edit
<crweb> trappist: and click edit file types
<trappist> crweb: I just want to know what package to file the bug against, that sets the default handler to an app we don't ship
<blueyed> trappist: AFAIK the default associations do not get altered, after once setup. At least I've read that the last days in the help file.
<trappist> I know how to fix it *for me*
<Ryoga> blueyed: when I start kubuntu, it says that my master boot record and it's copy are not the same, why that?
<crweb> trappist: removing a package, does not modify your users .kde/configs
<trappist> blueyed: I'm not sure what you mean by that
<trappist> crweb: good point.
<crweb> trappist: if it did work like that, it would have very unstable results
<crweb> trappist: kde is designed for kde
<crweb> not to take advantage of apt-get
<blueyed> trappist: there's probably no package you can file a bug against. Apart from the one that sets them up at first, the associations, probably. kubuntu-default-settings perhaps?
<blueyed> Ryoga: I don't know. What have you done?
<trappist> blueyed: yeah, the one I was looking for is the one that contains the initial defaults - that sounds like it could be the one.  it might be fixed, but I want to have a look at it.
<crweb> however, if kubuntu is setting the "default" on shipment, to a package not even installed. then that is broken
<crweb> but if you are talking about a package installed, then you change the default to kuickshow
<crweb> removing kuickshow, WILL NOT switch you back to default
<crweb> trappist: i think you'll find the "default" didn't change
<crweb> trappist: your kde configs are still pointing to kuickshow
<crweb> which are individual
<aaron> I don't see how to upgrade my kubuntu to 6.06
<crweb> trappist: best way to tell, create a new user, and login with that user real quick, and see what the default really is.
<crweb> aaron: 6.06 isn't out yet
<crweb> it is still beta
<trappist> crweb: understood - I just apt-get sourced kubuntu-default-settings and said grep -ri kuickshow on it, and it's nowhere to be found, which means on new installs the problem will apparently be gone.
<aaron> I don't have any repositories responding... can anybody give me a link to the right page?  beta is fine
<trappist> crweb: hadn't thought of that
<aaron> I don't want to do a new cd...  just want to apt-get dist-upgrade
<aaron> but I need the repositories
<crweb> aaron: just change breezy to dapper
<crweb> aaron: but it is broken
<aaron> :(
<crweb> aaron: and probably won't work.  but if it does, good for you :)
<aaron> so if I change the name in my repository list, it'll probably die a horrible death..\
<crweb> trappist: i mean, if you set it to kuickshow,  you overwrote your users default
<crweb> trappist: that gets put in YOUR .kde
<crweb> trappist: the default didn't get changed
<crweb> aaron: it is beta
<aaron> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com  isn't responding
<aaron> beta is fine
<crweb> aaron: then just give it some time
<aaron> I don't do alpha
<crweb> or check your net connections
<crweb> aaron: i did it yesterday, and it broke
<aaron> I'm using the computer right now to talk and surf
<crweb> aaron: others, mixed results
<aaron> hurm... I have the 5.10 cd if I have to reinstall
<crweb> aaron: well, i'm using them right now, seem to be working ;)
<aaron> hurm...
<crweb> you can install fine from cd's in my opinion
<aaron> maybe dns is screwed
<crweb> haven't had a glitch with that,
<aaron> it says 1.0.0.0
<ubuntu_rocks> Can anyone recommend a good website editor for linux?
<crweb> well, that's not exactly normal
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_rocks: Bluefish or Quanta Plus.
<crweb> ubuntu_rocks: nvu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or that. ;)
<ubuntu_rocks> CheeseBurgerMan: is either one comparable to Dreamweaver?
<crweb> trappist: system defaults are in /usr/share/kde,  if you change anything it is stored in your useraccounts .kde,  is what i was getting at.
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_rocks: NVU is closest to dreamweaver.
<aaron> crweb: bah... I hate quest
<ubuntu_rocks> CheeseBurgerMan, : thanks
<crweb> aaron: i've had awesome experiences with the 6.06 fresh install
<aaron> their dns server was down :( sorry...   everything else was still working though
<aaron> crweb: I won't hold it against kubuntu if it doesn't work in beta
<crweb> aaron: except, there was a bug, release before last, that killed partition tables
<crweb> but that's fixed
<aaron> hehe.. I don't have any important data on this machine
<crweb> well, try to upgrade, file bug reports on your problems
<crweb> then fresh install
<crweb> if you really odn't care
<crweb> don't
<aaron> I'm here to test it
<Kadran> hi all
<vinboy> hi guys.. i duno where else to ask this question
<vinboy> is it legal for anyone to register for a domain name?
<crweb> vinboy: sometimes, i try root@whitehouse.gov
<Kadran> i have installed kubuntu and i don't know what is my root password is there is a default password?
<crweb> :)
<vinboy> someone who do not have a registered company and not residing in USA
<vinboy> :P
<crweb> Kadran: you use sudo
<crweb> Kadran: they don't set root password, or let you login as root   as the default
<crweb> vinboy: details
<crweb> vinboy: i'd still try it
<crweb> vinboy: :)
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> thx man
<crweb> lol
<crweb> what was the question?
<crweb> vinboy: ?
<crweb> vinboy: was just playin
<Kadran> crweb: i was using mandriva linux and trying to use kubuntu so i have some questions
<CheeseBurgerMan> Questions are fine. :)
<Kadran> crweb: what is LVM root?
<vinboy> crweb: i gonna register for a domain now
<noteventime> !tell Kadran about root
<vinboy> hehe
<robotgeek> Kadran: logical volume management?
<Kadran> and what is it used for, i have choosed it during the installation?
<Kadran> is that right?
<robotgeek> Kadran: that is what Ubuntu uses for managing disks, i am not sure about details.
<Ryoga> isn't lvm sth like software raid?
<Kadran> actually what i really liked in kubuntu more than mandriva that i feel it is faster and smooth
<robotgeek> Ryoga: i think so, you have that option during installation
<Ryoga> blueyed: how to change my screen resolution?
<aaron> crweb: apt-get updating with dapper ...
<blueyed> Ryoga: in "Control Center"
<aaron> crweb: 456 megs later... I might have the program I want... I guess a cd image wouldn't be so bad... but I don't have any disks to burn it to :(
<Ryoga> blueyed: yes, but the resolution I whish is not in the list
<Ryoga> -h
<blueyed> is it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, Ryoga ?
<crweb> vinboy: was just playin
<crweb> got disconnected, rain knocks out my internet
<vinboy> ................
<vinboy> yep
<vinboy> im dizzy today
<crweb> vinboy: what was your problem?
<vinboy> no problem
<Ryoga> brb
<crweb> err, question, whatever
<Kadran> hi, can any one help me in how to mount a hard disk?
<robotgeek> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<oliver_> how can i use gcc3.4 to compile something
<Kadran> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Kadran: de nada
<robotgeek> Kadran: ubotu is a bot
<CellarDoor> hello folks
<crweb> oliver_: gcc-3.4 filename.c
<Kadran> ubotu: what do you mean with de nada?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kadran
<CellarDoor> !printers
<ubotu> printers is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<oliver_> i mean the make command with gcc3.4
<crweb> oliver_: change the cc command in the make file from gcc to gcc-3.4
<oliver_> is there an easier way
<crweb> ?
<crweb> how much easier are you wanting it?
<oliver_> much easier :)
<cueno> WOW
<crweb> oliver_: sorry, out of luck then
<crweb> oliver_: can't think of anything easier than editing 1 line in a make file
<oliver_> i dont find a gcc command
<crweb> see a line that sas   CC =
<Ryoga> where's blueyed?
<crweb> oliver_: see a line that says CC=
<cueno> has anyone played with SCREEM?
<AlinuxOS> hello :)
<AlinuxOS> alive someone ? :)
<CellarDoor> hello
<AlinuxOS> CellarDoor, hello
<CellarDoor> cueno, no, what is it like ?
<AlinuxOS> I have amarok.po translated into Georgian (ka_GE.UTF-8) language
<cueno> Cellar it's an website development tool, I'm trying to find something that's akin to Dreamweaver or Frontpage
<AlinuxOS> I've putted it's mo file into /usr/share/locale-langpack/ka/LC_MESSAGES/ but it dosen't work
<crweb> AlinuxOS: awesome
<CellarDoor> cueno: good luck ;)
<crweb> AlinuxOS: find somebody in #amarok
<AlinuxOS> crweb, :)
<AlinuxOS> I think it's generic question
<AlinuxOS> where are located kubuntus .mo files generally?=
<AlinuxOS> I'm Ubuntu user.
<cueno> most people here are I believe
<crweb> AlinuxOS: the amarok guys i would say both would want your translation, and would know exactly where to pu tit
<CellarDoor> kubuntu here
<AlinuxOS> ok
<cueno> Kbuntu here as well, Dapper Drake
<CellarDoor> ooh how is dapper looking ?
<AlinuxOS> crweb, thank you.
<crweb> CellarDoor: amazing
<CellarDoor> excellent
<crweb> AlinuxOS: i'm working on porting amarok album covers to postgresql
<AlinuxOS> Kubuntu dapper or Ubuntu Dapper ?:)
<crweb> they are the same
<cueno> it's my 1st jaunt into Linux and Ubuntu and it's been a REALLY great experance
<CellarDoor> meh I'm not into gnome
<CheeseBurgerMan> Gnome is OK if you're very new, but after awhile it gets rather limited.
<CellarDoor> its annoying crappola
<cueno> I heard that that's why I went with KED
<crweb> if you are very very very new
<crweb> gnome is being designed with the idea that the user has never seen a computer before
<cueno> well crweb I have an MCSE so I think Im a little famil with computers
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> Some things about gnome I like. I like its default desktop layout... simple dialogues... and erm... meh
<crweb> the thing that i love the most
<CellarDoor> Its default look is butt ugly
<crweb> is every time i sit down at it, I have a flash back to 1991 and Apple System 7
<CellarDoor> Its a pain trying to customize your desktop with gnome
<CellarDoor> most people I've talked to who 'hate' KDE haven't used it for the best part of five years
<crweb> and most people i've talked to who 'hate' gnome, HAVE tried it in the past 4 years
<crweb> (since gnome 2.2
<CellarDoor> lol
<CellarDoor> hehe
<crweb> 2.2 was great
<crweb> 2.4, nice, slick clean
<crweb> and that's all i got
<CellarDoor> KDE's current control centre layout is counter intuitive in places, too labrynthine
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's what the search is for. :)
<CellarDoor> and yet it does have nice dialogues that gnome lacks
<CellarDoor> changing icon themes in KDE is a breeze
<CellarDoor> gnome (for me at least) has always been a headache
<CellarDoor> anyone got any KDE4 news ?
<CellarDoor> snippets ? tidbits ?
* CellarDoor sighs
<CellarDoor> guess I'll just have to wait
<crweb> lots of work
<crweb> kate is ported
<CellarDoor> About all I can do to help is make the coffees
* CellarDoor makes virtual coffee
<Kadran> hi, i try to use the add/remove programs from the k menu but it gives me an error that APT Database could not be opened? what is that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Make sure you're running it as root.
<CheeseBurgerMan> That would probably be 'kdesu adept' in a console.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Open the K Menu Editor and see what the command for "add/remove programs" is.
<CellarDoor> yeah
<CellarDoor> bye all
<CellarDoor> have a good day
<m5m> Anyone use mutt with gpg???
<m5m> I'm a bit confused as to why I can send with gpg and sometimes get prompted for my key, and other times I get an encrypted message that mutt won't prompt me to decrypt... I need to pipe it to gpg... I thought sometimes it automatically prompted you to open it with gpg and then opened it in an editor... not kubuntu specific I guess...
<m5m> anyone use mutt here at all?
<Ryoga> looked like kubuntu tried to overheat my PC... when I restarted my Laptop the fan was faster then ever :/
<robotgeek> m5m: i used to use it, i just use kmail now
<robotgeek> m5m: let me see if have my gpg settings there
<robotgeek> m5m: http://rafb.net/paste/results/0PV5xC19.html
<Kadran> i have problem in installation, how in install 'apt-setup' i don't got this command
<_sEBAs_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<farous> anyone know of a  howto so i can add a quota or limit for users upload and download from the net?
<crweb> farous: you'd have to setup a proxy that authenticats
<crweb> farous: and have the proxy stop sending data to that acount after specific data transfer
<farous> crewb thank you now off to google to see how i can do that. I though i can do it via ipconfig though can i?
<farous> sorry ment iptabls
<crweb> i wouldn't think so
<crweb> theres no sort of tracking, or user acces with iptables
<farous> ok thank you crweb
<_darksoul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<XP1> Why does my wireless card say "Out of range"?
<XP1> it won't work anymore
<crweb> XP1: i usually try to get a little closer when it says that ;)
<XP1> it is close
<XP1> like next to each other
<XP1> it was working before
<crweb> before what?
<XP1> now it says that
<XP1> when i first installed it
<XP1> kubuntu
<XP1> now, it's my 3rd reinstall and still won't work
<crweb> is it a dlink wireless router?
<XP1> yes
<crweb> unplug it, and plug it back in
<XP1> i've tried
<XP1> many times since this morning
<crweb> well, reinstalling obviously isn't fixing it
<XP1> ok
<XP1> brb
<crweb> i'm not really sure what to tell you myself
<XPI> ok
<XPI> why does the default gateway blank out after i type the ip
<crweb> ?
<crweb> where?
<XPI> network settings
<crweb> ok...
<crweb> in the kde control panel?
<XPI> yes
<XPI> control center
<crweb> look under Routes  to set the gateway
<crweb> if you change the ip, the gateway is probably going to change
<XPI> yeah, it disapears when i press apply
<crweb> i'm not using breezy... so i really can't help with visuals
<crweb> sorry
<XPI> :(
<XPI> it's so hard to get wireless network working :(
<crweb> setting a gateway won't matter until you are connected to a access point anyway
<XPI> maybe a problem with ndiswrapper?
<crweb> did you setup ndiswrapper?
<XPI> yes
<crweb> ndiswrapper takes more than just installing it
<crweb> you have to download and install the windows drivers
<XPI> /home/kubuntu/Drivers/
<crweb> ok?
<XPI> i installed them
<crweb> you ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<XPI> yes
<crweb> maybe try a different combination
<crweb> err.. different inf/sys
<XPI> when i open wireless lan manager, it says "out of range"
<XPI> hmm
<crweb> well,
<crweb> did you type a essid in?
<XPI> yes
<crweb> is it correct?
<XPI> yes
<krenx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource - ive got problems with the patching part. would anyone be so kind to help me? :)
<crweb> how about just leaving it blank?
<crweb> XPI: it's probably saying out of range, cause it's not finding the essid you typed in
<XPI> now it's stuck at Enabling wlan0
<damian_> can i give sudo my password someow eg so i can use sudo inside of a script
<damian_> i need to do a sudo mount -a on window manager load but dont want to have to type the password
<tarmath> you'reobviously doing this the wrong way
<tarmath> mounting all partitions should be done by default already in kubuntu, have you changed this?
<crweb> damian_: add it to your fstab
<crweb> damian_: mount -o username=<user>,password=<password> -t smbfs
<crweb> heh
<crweb> wrong channel
<FearMoth> in adept, I go to install libxine1c2 and click "request install" but nothing happens. the "requested" action doesn't change from "no change" to "install", and apt-get install libxine1c2 says there's no installation candidate.. any idea why/
<crweb> FearMoth: because that's not the righ tname
<crweb> FearMoth: apt-caceh search libxine1c2
<crweb> FearMoth: apt-cache search libxine1c2
<kev1n> FearMoth: I had that problem. In the end I attempted to install through apot-get install and the error message provided said that libxine1-main has repalced that file
<kev1n> libxine1c2 is an obsoleted file
<FearMoth> ok, i'll try libxinelc2 thanks
<FearMoth> i mean libxine1-main
<FearMoth> thaks
<kev1n> no probs
<kev1n> i found it was already binstalled.
<FearMoth> kev1n: yeah, same here, i need to get mp3 support.. what libraries do I need to install for amorok?
<m5m> robotgeek: thanks for the pastebin re:gpg/mutt, it's still not reading them for me, but it's a small hassle to pipe them to gpg... I think it has to do with mime, not sure though
<robotgeek> m5m: hmm, okay
<m5m> robotgeek: I found this that makes sense, but i'm not sure, since it works via procmail whether it should work retro-actively for messages in my inbox... http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Mutt-GnuPG-PGP-HOWTO.html#sec-procmail.2
<robotgeek> m5m: i think i got mine from same site linked from gpg homepage
<m5m> ah ok thanks robotgeek
<r0b> hey, i have two soundcards, one on board, now i cant get any sound from my dedicated soundcard. im a complete newbie, so can anoyone give me a hand?
<Crashoveride> hey how do I fnd out my lan IP on linux?
<_sEBAs_> !nick
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _sEBAs_
<Crashoveride> "?
<Crashoveride> that link doesnt work btw
<Crashoveride> anyway how do i find my LAN IP on linux?
<_sEBAs_> ip route
<_sEBAs_> or ifconfig eth0(depending of how many ethernet you have)
<_sEBAs_> sxdf
<intelikey> i have a panel tht i want to remove... but i don't see any way to move or remove it...  ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: right click?
<intelikey> robotgeek yeah but there is no way to move/remobe it
<robotgeek> intelikey: hmm, maybe in configure
<intelikey> control center ?
<intelikey> ah found it.   window behaveour  show menubar at top....    this is hardly a default setup...    i'm avtually running blackbox and kicker  :)
<intelikey> my it's quiet in here.
<intelikey> well this box is proof that one can do a server-install of ubuntu hoary   and upgrade to dapper then install kdebase and get it working....    :)
<mohammed> hi does any one knows a program that works like amule ?
<intelikey> emule ?    edonkey ?
<yoshu> um.. ktorrent
<fatejudger> crimsun: ping
<fatejudger> !dmix
<ubotu> I heard dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mohammed> i want to install amule? can any one help?
<|lostbyte|> mohammed: you mean emule ?
<|lostbyte|> mohammed: kmldonkwy is a lot better.
<|lostbyte|> kmldonkey
<mohammed> |lostbyte|: YES an edonkey client
<|lostbyte|> mohammed: kmldonkey supports bittorrent, and other protocoles under dev..
<mohammed> |lostbyte|: that's fine but how to install it?
<|lostbyte|> apt-get install kmldonkey
<mohammed> |lostbyte|: thanks alot
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<mohammed> |lostbyte|: it gives me `E: Couldn't find package kmldonkey`
<|lostbyte|> mohammed: apt-cache search mldonkey
<intelikey> mohammed: apt-cache search donkey
<mohammed> it gives me no answer
<krenx> I dont know why but this makes me ROFL: http://www.prexia.de/images/picz/lol.jpg
<krenx> :p
<intelikey> kmldonkey - KDE GUI for MLDonkey
<intelikey> mldonkey-gui - Graphical frontend for mldonkey based on GTK
<intelikey> mldonkey-server - Door to the 'donkey' network
<mohammed> is there is another source place that i have to add to my sources list?
<|lostbyte|> winamp...
<intelikey> but that is dapper repos.
<|lostbyte|> !repo
<ubotu> |lostbyte|: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<|lostbyte|> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mohammed> i have the kubuntu 6.06
<|lostbyte|> huh ?
<kev1n> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mohammed> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> mohammed: graag gedaan
<mohammed> ubotu: should i do both pakages and sources?
<ubotu> mohammed: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<|lostbyte|> mohammed: It is a bot :)
<|lostbyte|> Do !<word> and it will define it.
<mohammed> ubotu:  i got 'sudo: deb: command not found'
<ubotu> mohammed: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mohammed> ubotu: what should i do with the text file the site opened?
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mohammed
<mohammed> ubotu: ok thanks alot
<ubotu> mohammed: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> ubotu tell mohammed about yourself
<mohammed> hi i want to ask silly quistion?
<mohammed> is ubontu in not a real user????????
<Hobbsee> mohammed: shoot.
<Hobbsee> mohammed: ubotu is a bot, so not a real user, yes
<Hobbsee> !+bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mohammed> am i taking to a machine
<intelikey> correct
<mohammed> oh that's really nice
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: isn't it great to watch people talk to ubotu?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fatejudger> I finally fixed my sound
<fatejudger> someone responded to my bug report
<fatejudger> said dmix was enabled by default for USB sound cards
<fatejudger> so I did it myself
<fatejudger> and it works great
<mohammed> i thought that's a real man :) silly me hhhheee
<q00p> does this work for anyone? echo "<?php print 'test'; exit; ?>" > test.php; php4-cgi ./test.php
<q00p> it doesn't work for me in dapper.
<q00p> i get no input file specified
<fatejudger> I hope we see gstreamer 0.10 support for Kaffeine soon
<fatejudger> gstreamer handles sound and codec errors a hell of a lot better than xine
<fatejudger> it actually gives an error instead of crashing
<fatejudger> does anyone know when Kaffeine is supposed to get gstreamer 0.10 support?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i thought it was in dapper
<fatejudger> Amarok JUST got support for gstreamer 0.10 in Dapper
<fatejudger> I can't find the package for kaffeine
<fatejudger> I don't think it exists
<ninHer> hi all
<airmikey> jus loaded kubuntu dapper flight 6....loaded without bootloader...im at a prompt that says ...grub...how do i boot to desktop
<intelikey> root=your new ubuntu root   kernel = your new kernel  load   boot   or something like that
<Tonio_> yop
<intelikey> i'm a lilo fan
<airmikey> yeah but i thought it wouldve loaded auto
<krenx> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<krenx> dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<krenx> dpkg-buildpackage: unable to determine source package is
<airmikey> im at grub prompt....cant type anything there
<krenx> ops
<intelikey> [esc] 
<airmikey> well
<airmikey> jus installed kubuntu stops at ...grub prompt
<stargater> hi all
<airmikey> at a grub prompt...how do i get to the desktop
<airmikey> so i can play with kubuntu
<airmikey> shoot
<Yon> hey all
<Yon> im trying to copy from one mounted hdd to a ext mounted hdd, and it keeps giving me an error
<Yon> can sum1 plz help :)
<Yon> ... anyone awake?
<foda> can you give us any more info? what kind of external hdd, what are its permissions, what is the error
<foda> ?
<foda> Yon
<Yon> kk, um.. i made the mount writeable
<Yon> and the error is 'could not make folder
<Yon> '
<foda> hmmm
<Yon> both hdd's  r NTFS
<Yon> and i used mainly in windows
<Yon> **and are used ..
<foda> do you have any probs writing to other external mediums?
<foda> i dunno... i got nothin'
<Yon> hmm... i dont know... i dont have any
<Yon> damn, so u dont have this prob?
<foda> nope
<Yon> coz i have it from any hdd to hdd
<Yon> i have a 3, + an ext
<foda> try asking on ##linux or #ubuntu, there are more ppl there
<Yon> kk
<Yon> thx
<foda> sorry couldn't be more help
<Yon> naa, thx for trying :)
<uniq> yon: if the disk is NTFS you will get problems in linux. NTFS support in linux is very limited.
<Yon> :/ no way to over come this?
<uniq> write to NTFS?
<uniq> there are evil and insecure hacks. But writing to NTFS is recommended only from windows.
<Yon> from NTFS to NTFS
<uniq> If you want to keep your files I would recommend doing this operation from windows.
<Yon> ... thats my prob, i need to formatt coz i cant get into mindows
<Yon> *windows
<uniq> ok. then you can take a look at captive-ntfs, as far as i know it's the best alternative.
<uniq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaptiveHowTo
<Yon> captive ntfs?
<Yon> kk
<Yon> thx
<uniq> if you want to backup partitions you might want to checkout partimage.
<uniq> http://www.partimage.org/
<uniq> but then again, if you need to write to a ntfs-disk you would want captive-ntfs anyway.
<Yon> oh wait, im useing grub right, now if i install windows on a diffrent HDD, is it gona mess things up?
<uniq> yes, probably.
<Yon> :/ lol, so i have to reinstall linux... ?
<uniq> windows will overwrite grub
<uniq> no, not reinstall linux, only grub.
<uniq> you'll have to boot to a livecd/rescue cd and reinstall grub, after installing windows.
<Yon> kk
<Yon> i think ill do that then
<Yon> thx
<uniq> the process is explained step by step on ubuntuforums.org somewhere.
<Yon> ok, thx alot man
<JoHn123> hi
<uniq> hi.
<Broxtor> how can I set up my soundcard in Dapper?
<kmon> hi
<kmon> where can I disable IPv6 in dapper?
<soulfreshner> how do I tell what the executable name is for a program running in gnome /kde
<hardfalcon> hi
<hardfalcon> is anybody in here who has got kernel 2.6.16 to run?
<nico8481> hi
<endy> a
<dokong> which package contain mod_dir for apache2? can't find when apt-get search mod_dir
<dokong> done
<Jupp3> By the way, is Ubuntu 6 much better than the latest release version?
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 6 in gdb "gdb package contains non-free GNU FDL documentation" [Normal,Resolved: notwarty]  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6
<Jupp3> A few friends have said that is'a  LOT better... Faster etc.
<Hobbsee> er...it shouldnt be, per se...
* Hobbsee wonders if kde 3.5.2 is actually slower than kde 3.5.1
<Get_Hyphy> whether a desktop os is faster is pretty subjective
<Jupp3> Well, obviously it was about Ubuntu, not Kubuntu :)
<Jupp3> But obviously I'll want Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> heh
<WhyM> Am I the only one having trouble with xine over smb???
<Jupp3> Well, as I've already downloaded & burned the install iso, I'll have to try it
<ninHer> hi all
<kosh> hello
<edu> hi
<dragon> hi
* kosh sets the channel on fire to get rid of all the hellos :)
<dragon> can some one tell me how i can login as root
<kosh> you don't
<kosh> you use sudo to run commands as root
<edu> miji
<edu> hey
<edu> how can i mount usb mass storage devices in kubuntu 5.10? it's strange, ubuntu does but kubuntu don't :-S
<kosh> all you should have to do is plug it in
<kosh> and it should just auto work
<kosh> I have not seen any cases so far where that did not work
<edu> :-S
<edu> in my case
<edu> i install ubuntu, or try the live cd, and it works, but in kubunt it simply don't work! :-(
<dragon> so how can i change the fstab in sudo
<edu> and in mandriva works, with kde, so it must be a bug, isn't it?
<dragon> have you look fot a pugin in adept ?
<dragon> for*
<edu> no, i haven't
<kosh> dragon: well sudo vim /etc/fstab would do it if you like using vim
<kosh> dragon: however you might be happier with using kdesu kedit /etc/fstab   if you are in the gui
<edu> one last question
<edu> can i install kubuntu from an ubuntu installation? with synaptic, adding the cd to the repositories
<kosh> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kosh> all of kubuntu is in the main archives already
<bimberi> edu: sure - 'sudo apt-cdrom add' (to add the cd) then ^^^^ :)  (or use synaptic)
<edu> thanks, bimberi
<edu> bye
<edu> i'll try it
<dragon> when i try to open the fstab file it say command cannot found
<soulfreshner> what is the default window manager for kde?
<kosh> soulfreshner: kwin
<kosh> dragon: what command did you use?
<soulfreshner> ta, kosh :)
<dragon> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dragon> sudo kedit /etc/fstab
<kosh> okay how about just doing alt-f2   kdesu kedit
<kosh> and when kedit opens have it open /etc/fstab
<dragon> kedit is not found :S
<kosh> you have kubuntu installed but no kedit?
<dragon> i think so :P
<soulfreshner> xgl is awesome!!
<kosh> that sure seems strange
<Hobbsee> kosh: kwrite is installed by default, no kedit
<kosh> okay do kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<dragon> it works :D
<dragon> thx for the help :D
<noiesmo> here are some xgl screens http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/compiz_pics/
<soulfreshner> noiesmo: yep - and here is how to set it up :) it works for kde and gnome http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<soulfreshner> I can't stop wobbling my windows....
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, the link i posted is my screens i have xgl
<noiesmo> mine spring into shape when i minimise and max a konsole window
* noiesmo loves his xgl eye candy hehe
<soulfreshner> noiesmo: hehe -oops, sorry :)
<dragon> hi
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, np :0
<dragon> is there a decent program to open rar files ?
<soulfreshner> noiesmo: maybe youc can help me, then - how do I get the fade to work?
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, have you got gconf-editor
<soulfreshner> noiesmo: yep
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, ok go to apps > compiz > plugins
<soulfreshner> noiesmo: got it
<soulfreshner> what do I need to set?
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, If you remove "splash" from the window_ypes of fade then it works correctly.
<soulfreshner> noiesmo: removed...
<soulfreshner> do I need to restart compiz?
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, no should need to
<soulfreshner> noiesmo: hmmm... I can't see a difference - how / when are the windows supposed to fade?
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, use keys left shift +alt + mouse wheel is what i use
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, they should also fade when you move them but
<soulfreshner> noiesmo: it doesn't do anything (L<Shift>+L<Alt>+MouseWheel)
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, hmm when i put mouse over xchat then do (L<Shift>+L<Alt>+ turn MouseWheel) it fades
<krenx> !wine
<dragon> !wine
<dragon> ?
<noiesmo> soulfreshner, also if you have multiple windows open do not the non active fade
<dragon> how can i open rar files ???
<dragon> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<SlimG> dragon: sudo apt-get install unrar (you must have plf in repos)
<dragon> file exist
<dragon> that is what is get
<dragon> Parcel unrar has no installeerbare candidate
<dragon> installeerbare is instaleble
<dragon> it cant instal unrar
<noiesmo> dragon, you need multiverse in sources.list then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install rar sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<rysiek|pl> guys, could someone give me a hint, what's the command for getting the user's homedir (e.g. this_command '~mike' -> '/home/mike')? DIR='~mike' does not seem to work in bash scripts :/
<angasule> rysiek|pl: $HOME I think it is
<h3sp4wn> rysiek: $HOME
<rysiek|pl> not the current user's, though (sorry, should've told that in the first place)
<angasule> has any of you installed an HP laserjet 1020? the foo2zjs driver in *buntu seems outdated
<angasule> rysiek|pl: you could read /etc/passwd
<rysiek|pl> angasule: yeah, I could, but that seems a bit overshot for a simple, 10-line script (I mean, all the string operations and such)
<rysiek|pl> and I seem to remember there *was* a simpler way
<angasule> rysiek|pl: umh, get a list of all directories in /home ?
<rysiek|pl> won't work when the user has some strange homedir (and in this case - he does. it's a daemon's user)
<rysiek|pl> ~hal2006 -> /var/run/hal2006 it is, so no /home here. I could, of course, hardcode the path, but that's, well, lame :)
<angasule> rysiek|pl: well, hardcode, use passwd or ask in #bash , I don't know what else you can do
<Ryoga> Hi I have a problem with my screen resolution, can someone help me?
<rysiek|pl> angasule: ok, thx anyway.
<rysiek|pl> Ryoga: what's the prob
<WhyM> Ryoga: Have you edited your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Ryoga> WhyM: I don't know what line to edit
<angasule> Ryoga: what *is* the problem?
<WhyM> The modlines under Section "Monitor"
<kudrnac> hi
<kudrnac> how are you?
<angasule> hi kudrnac
<Ryoga> angasule: i want to set my resolution to 1280x800
<Ryoga> but it's not in the list
<WhyM> You can add it manually (ex: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf")
<Ryoga> modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
<Ryoga> what are all these numbers?
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell Ryoga about resolution
<Ryoga> ty
<root> hi
<Icke> I have a problem; Kubuntu boots fine, but when i log in at the login screen, the screen goes black and then returns to the login screen :(
<Icke> console login works fine
<Hobbsee> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Ryoga> ahh, seems to be because I have a strange intel 915 graphic adapter
* Ryoga tries to restart and hopes that it works
<sword> what's a good program to determine your case temperature, etc?
<Ryoga85> hi
<Ryoga85> yeah, it works!
<niekie> Hmm.. I'm trying to make my screensaver turn on when I move away with my Bluetooth mobile phone, with the "Device Discovery" jobs in kbluetoothd, however the "Also execute job regularly:" checkbox is grayed out, anyone know what causes this and how to fix it?
<Ryoga85> nice idea niekie
<niekie> Ryoga85, hehe.
* Ryoga85 tries that too
<niekie> Ryoga85, is that box grayed out for you too?
<Ryoga85> where is it?
<Ryoga85> ah
<Ryoga85> yes
<Ryoga85> it is
<qualus> heya. is it safe to change the hostname of a computer, to something other than that what your network settings gave when installing Kubuntu ?
<niekie> Ryoga85, that's what's blocking me from doing what I want, I guess.
<niekie> And I have no idea as to why it is grayed out.
<Ryoga85> hmm
<qualus> as in, my hostname is now ZYYYMMMCCCLX, and i want it to be Carolina ?
<HymnToLife> qualus> man hostname
<HymnToLife> basically all you hae to do is run the command sudo hostname your_new_hostname and change the first line of /etc/hosts according to the new hostname you choose
<qualus> ahh.. right
<qualus> so that'll give me basically a new hostmask, instead of botching everything up ?
<HymnToLife> exactly
<qualus> right, cheers, mate
<HymnToLife> and DON'T forget to edit /etc/hosts or you won't be able to sudo ;)
<qualus> hehe, will do ^^
<qualus> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ZYYYMMMCCCLX <-- so i'll just change the latter part to "Carolina"
<nanhovan> I can't use skim to input chinese
<Ryoga85> niekie: how to set up the screen saver at all?
<nanhovan> I am in Kubuntu now
<nanhovan> Could you give me some suggestion?
<qualus> hmm...
<qualus> ok.. it won't let me save the changes O_o
* Ryoga85 would like to enable dead keys on his keyboard, anyone an Idea how that works?
<qualus> sudo: unable to lookup carolina via gethostbyname() <-- i keep getting that message
<qualus> sooo.. i'm stuck now, i can't change the hostname back to the way it was, nor can i access /etc/hosts to save it
<Ryoga85> ah, got it
<qualus> damnit.. little help, please ?
<lance> hello
<qualus> i'm seriously stuck now :/
<JohnFlux> qualus: why can't you access /etc/hosts ?
<qualus> i can access it, bu i can't save the file after editing
<lance> Is there a way to have multiple unix logins for one person, but the same home, same everything... just different usernames
<JohnFlux> qualus: are you root?
<soulfreshner> qualus sudo vi /etc/hosts
<qualus> yes, i am
<JohnFlux> lance: make a new user, then change /etc/passwd to point to the same home
<JohnFlux> lance: then put both users in the same group
<lance> JohnFlux: Thanks! I'll try that
<JohnFlux> lance: then chmod g+rwX  everything in their home and chown all the files to be in that group
<qualus> hmm.. now what ? i entered "sudo vi /etc/hosts)
<JohnFlux> qualus: i don't see why as root you can't save it
<JohnFlux> qualus: then you should be able to edit the file
<qualus> sudo: unable to lookup carolina via gethostbyname() <-- i keep getting that message
<JohnFlux> qualus: ah
<JohnFlux> qualus: hmm
<qualus> i did "sudo hostname carolina" which changed it from ZYYYMMMCCCLX to carolina
<qualus> and now i'm screwed :(
<JohnFlux> i see
<qualus> but it didn't let me edit the file before the change either
<lance> JohnFlux: Thanks.. I have two different usernames on two seperate servers, but it causes me grief when I try to remotely edit files with "vi"... so I figure I'll just su to the proper username before editting... does this sound like it will work?
<JohnFlux> qualus: okay you will need to reboot, and chose safe mode
<JohnFlux> qualus: that should dump you in as root
<qualus> ok
<JohnFlux> qualus: fix /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<JohnFlux> At least I think kubuntu sets up a safemode boot
<qualus> ok, i'll try that
<JohnFlux> lance: you could put both users in the same group
<JohnFlux> lance: then make sure all the files are owned by that group
<JohnFlux> although the usernames are on two seperate servers?
<JohnFlux> hmm
<lance> JohnFlux: yead different servers... dont have admin on those servers
<hussam> kkathman: hello
<JohnFlux> lance: dunno sorry
<lance> JohnFlux: but I think the multiple identities on this machine will work... I'll just switch to the right one before connecting..
<hussam> Riddell: is the beta2 live cd relatively safe to install from?
<qualus> damnit..
<qualus> i'm in GNOME failsafe now..
<qualus> and it won't let me do anything
<hussam> qualus: why are you in failsafe?
<qualus> since i tried to correct the hostname by booting up to failsafe, which "should've" booted me as root (which i already was, but after changing hostname, couldn't sudo at all)
<qualus> gah.. what do i do ?
<qualus> oh hell.. i can't change the hostname back at all
<qualus> i'll reboot
<TehUni> if i'm using kubuntu dapper flight6 and all is well... any need to upgrade to beta2?
<hussam> TehUni: probably yes, flights are alpha releases. beta releaes should be more stable.
<Ryoga85> niekie: are you still there?
<niekie> Ryoga85, yes.
<TehUni> mmmm
<TehUni> might be about time for a fresh install anyway
<TehUni> i've about broken this one enough
<Ryoga85> niekie: can you tell me how to set the screen saver?
<niekie> Ryoga85, what do you mean?
<vge> hmm, so which is the newest version atm?
<Ryoga85> niekie: I want to use a screen saver, where can I enable it, chose it and so on?
<deflate> hi, do I need more than 2GB to install kubuntu?
<qualus> w00t :D
* Ryoga85 uses 2.6 GB atm
<niekie> Ryoga85, click the K icon, go to System Settings, and click on "Desktop"
<qualus> it returned to the old one, booted to recovery mode, and now it's back to normal ^^
<niekie> Then you'll see Screen Saver listed, as far as I know.
<Ryoga85> ah, right
<Ryoga85> yeah, ty, that was the menu i missed *lol*
<vge> em i wrong if i assume that if id had dapper that my system is upgraded to latest version, or em i wrong?
<Ryoga85> another question
<Ryoga85> I want to play 3D games, how to enable 3D for my graphic card?
<niekie> Depends on your graphic card.
<HymnToLife> Ryoga85> what kind of card ?
<TehUni> Ryoga85: what card?
<deflate> it's weird because qtparted won't allow me to choose that partition
<Ryoga85> HymnToLife & TehUni: Intel Media 915 or something
<HymnToLife> ow
<TehUni> would it make sense to mount my /home folder on a different partition? seems like it fills up much quicker than everything else. or should i change my downloading\installing habits?
<vge> TehUni: yes, absolutely
<vge> that way you can install the operating system without loosing your settings
<HymnToLife> +1
<TehUni> vge: which? mount it elsewhere?
<TehUni> ok
<TehUni> when i do a fresh install, how do i do that?
<TehUni> so things start going where they should?
<vge> you can set the other partition as /home
<TehUni> just put it in fstab? or is there lots more to it than that?
<vge> i mean in install you can
<TehUni> oh really?
<TehUni> ok
<sword-> yo
<steveire> hi.
<steveire> I think I'm having pppoe woes
<steveire> Each time I turn on my laptop and want to use the internet, I have to complete each part of the instructions on the wiki at the adslpppoe page.
<steveire> I shouldn't have to do that each time should I?
<steveire> It must be a Sunday afternoon or something...
<sword-> hey
<sword-> question
<sword-> http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu_full.jpg
<sword-> does anyone know what program that is that is giving cpu stats
<sword-> err system stats?
<sword-> to the right?
<wojjan> jest tu jakis polak??
<qualus> how do i install the lates version of SuperKaramba ?
<Tm_T> wojjan: english please
<Tm_T> !po
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tm_T
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<qualus> ^^
<qualus> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<qualus> heh...
<qualus> that's there too
<Tm_T> qualus: toki on
<qualus> xD
<qualus> i'm not finnish by birth tho
<qualus> i just live here
<qualus> heh
<Tm_T> ugh
<[muttox] > King: bro
<King> bro
<King> done
<Popo> ciao a tutti
<Popo> tutti?
<Tm_T> Popo: I'll show some "tutti" to you...
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> and please, please do ever never use italian in any channel if you don't be sure it's italian one, very annoying
<Popo> oops, sorry
<Tm_T> ;)
<Crashoveride> Ineed to figure out the LAN IP to this linux box where would I find such a thing?
<chowells> ifconfig
* Tm_T sees way too many "ciao a tutti" from spammers too
<Tm_T> anyway, back to dying ->
<Crashoveride> chowells: thanks
<steveire> need
<Chris_Tucker> how do you get mkpasswd? its not in here and its not in the reps
<Chris_Tucker> *repos
<decious> where can I find the supported repositories for Kubuntu?
<steveire> test
<qualus> is dapper worth upgrading to already, or should one wait for the stable version ?
<decious> not to many active people, nobody knows where I can find the most recent source.lst?
<chowells> qualus: some things might be broken, on the other hand, some things might work better. impossible to say.
<Tm_T> decious: sources.list doesn't change really
<qualus> ah, right
<qualus> maybe i'll give it a poke
<vge> decious: no harm here
<Tm_T> qualus: dapper isn't released yet, so noguarantee, it's always at your own risk
<qualus> aye
<billytwoilly> hi, I'm on dapper drake through doing an ubuntu install then installing kubuntu-desktop.
<decious> I am getting a lot of errors indicating that the packages marked for upgrade are not there
<chowells> qualus: I stuck it on my laptop and it seems relatively fine
<billytwoilly> in synaptic, it says I have kuickshow installed, but it is not available as an option to view a picture or on the command line when I type kuickshow
<deflate> can I install kubuntu to an extended partition?
<deflate> because qtparted won't see it
<vge> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<neumi> hi guys, where can i set the option to switch between the virtual desktops by moving the cursor to the site of the frame?
<renato> anyone know how I can improve kubuntu sound?
<renato> 'cause it sucks big time :-P
<vge> improve sound?
<vge> get better speakers? ;)
<renato> heheh
<renato> anyone else?
<billytwoilly> anyone    on dapper? could you try and see if kuickshow works for you pelase?
<renato> :-P
<renato> dapper's out?
<renato> stable?
<billytwoilly> beta 2
<renato> oh, ok
<billytwoilly> really quite stable though.
<renato> what's new?
<neumi> firefox^^
<billytwoilly> only problem is the kuickshow package doesn't appear to have kuickshow in it..
<vge> i get newest dapper if i have the dapper repos?
<renato> I'll wait for the stable
<billytwoilly> just switch everything in your source.list to dapper and you can update to dapper...
<billytwoilly> I'd wait though.
<renato> I'm quite happy with breezy
<neumi> think so @ vge
<billytwoilly> I only did an install because I bought a new computer and didn't want to reinstall/update when dapper came out.
<renato> sound sucks though
<renato> big time
<vge> in what way?
<neumi> maybe you have set the wrong soundserver
<renato> I didn't set anything
<neumi> ^^
<Moopere> sound in kde has always sucked
<renato> it's kind of dim
<TheUni> i'm doing a fresh install of kubuntu on an a64 system. should i use the a64 version? or is x86 easier to use/maintain ?
<Moopere> arts is well past its use by date
<billytwoilly> is anyone even working on arts anymore?
<Moopere> nope - not for years now
<Moopere> neither with esd either tho
<renato> what's arts?
<Moopere> arts is the kde software mixer/sound server
<billytwoilly> really? and here I thought esd was all getting developed and crap... and arts was getting left in the dust...
* Ryoga85 has a huge problem
<renato> interesting
<vge> i just have huge :(
<Moopere> nope, esd hasn't has any development for years.  just like arts tho, it gets bug fixes to a certaIN DEGREE
<Moopere> oops - caps lock
<renato> does anyone know if I can get into my windows partition from here?
<renato> and if so how?
<Ryoga85> renato: are you on the live cd?
<TheUni> renato: you need to mount it.
<vge> nfts disks can be read
<billytwoilly> so yah, dapper users please try and use kuickshow and get back to me...
<renato> no, I'm running breezy
<renato> it's installed
* steveire is away: bye
<renato> for months now
<Moopere> what is kuickshow?
<billytwoilly> Moopere: really good image viewer.
<Ryoga85> renato: hmm
<TheUni> renato: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
* SteveAFK is back.
<Moopere> installed by default?
<Ryoga85> well I can access mine
* Ryoga85 has a question
<vge> billytwoilly: where can i get it?
<decious> so what is the difference between dapper, hoary, and breezy?
<renato> thanks
<billytwoilly> vge: you have to be on dapper...
<Ryoga85> how to install ndiswrapper on a PC without internet connection?
<vge> who say i  aint?
<apokryphos> decious: check the beta release notes to find out.
<billytwoilly> decious: just newer software...
<vge> and i canf find it in repos
<billytwoilly> vge: apt-get install kuickshow
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: not just software updates. More schemes 8)
<apokryphos> i.e. espresso
* Moopere is installing kuickshow now....standby
<billytwoilly> bah.. you can install more themes by yourself.. it's essentially just more software.. and all the software works better together...
<apokryphos> vge: kuickshow has been removed from dapper IIRC
<vge> IIRC?
<billytwoilly> apokryphos: they removed kuickshow?!??!!?
<apokryphos> if I recall correctly
<TheUni> what's kuickshow?
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: yeah, it sucks.
<billytwoilly> iirc=if I remember correctly
<Moopere> umm
<billytwoilly> kuickshow is awesome.
<vge> yes, could not find it
<Tm_T> err?
<apokryphos> ermm, why?
<apokryphos> what does it have that gwenview or digikam could possibly lack?
<billytwoilly> because it's very minimalist and it automagically shows the pictures in the directory around the picture you're viewing when you scroll the mouse whell.
<apokryphos> it hasn't been actively maintained for years
<billytwoilly> that's probably why it's so minimalist and thus awesome.
<renato> how worried should I be about viruses with linux?
<vge> renato: close to none
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: gwenview is minimalist when you use it to open up just one picture
<Moopere> thats really weird - there is a package for kuickshow, but its not got kuickshow inside
<renato> oh, good, thanks vge
<apokryphos> Moopere: it's going to be removed entirely for dapper
* Ryoga85 needs help :(
<vge> hmm, in what repo is it, cos i cant eaven see the empty paggage?
<billytwoilly> apokryphos: k, how do I get rid of the crap along the top of gwenview and make it so it will scroll the pictures in the directory when I use the scroll wheel on my mouse?
<renato> and does anyone know why internet speed is lower with kubuntu than it is when I boot Windows?
<Moopere> vge: its in universe
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: you remove the "crap" the same way you remove it in any other KDE application
<renato> slower*
<Moopere> renato: not so here - same speed
<billytwoilly> apokryphos: can I set it up to scroll throw the pictures in the directory with the scroll wheel on my mouse?
<renato> hmm, that troubles me
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: perhaps; check the settings
<HymnToLife> renato> depends on lots of things, are you on dialup ?
<renato> no, LAN
<Moopere> ya, lan here too
<HymnToLife> hmm this is not normal
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: yes, there is an option in gwenview for that
<renato> crappy LAN though
<renato> lol
<vge> Moopere: as i see i have universe added, but i cant see it
<Moopere> renato: how are u measuring the network throughput?
<apokryphos> gwenview is a far superior image viewer (both embedded and stand-alone) than old kuickshow
<renato> by clicking on links and waiting
<billytwoilly> apokryphos: if you know where it is please let me know;) otherwise I'll just have to keep searching..
<renato> :-P
<Moopere> renato: You might have firefox troubles with ip6 perhaps?
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: it's in the same place that all KDE applications have to alter their settings...
<renato> actually firefox runs a little faster than konqueror
<Moopere> also ubuntu firefox build is supposed to be really really slow compared to others
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: KDE is all about consistency ;-)
<steveire> renato: I had the same issue.
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: Settings > Configure
<billytwoilly> apokryphos: I think I foudn it in shortcuts, but it won't let me put the scroll wheel in for the shortcut.
<renato> really, what did you do steveire?
<Moopere> renato: really?  Firefox faster than Konq?  wow, thats messed up (smile)
<vge> any gui program to set download speeds of sertain processes?
<renato> ha ha
<steveire> Someone here told me how to fix it
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: options for mouse-related things always remain in configure > settings. Configure shortcuts is only keyboard-based shortcuts.
<steveire> I'll try and remember
<myndmelder> Anyone using azureus? I seem to have hit a snag.
<renato> you're not gonna be that someone for me, are you?
<renato> :-P
<billytwoilly> apokryphos: I found it. thanks.
<vge> myndmelder: have used it yes, why?
<Moopere> I been messing around with my logitech quickcam 4000 all damn day - its never gonna work with Dapper I think
<decious> Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<decious> this is one of the issues I get with using my sources.list
<ubuntu> Moopere: are you having trouble with kopete and your webcam?
<Moopere> ubuntu: ya
<apokryphos> decious: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Moopere> ubuntu: Theres a bug with the current version of kopete
<renato> you can use kopete and  a webcam
<ubuntu> I put in a bug for that last night, there is supposed to be a patch that may be merged into dapper.
<renato> that's so awesome, now I can trash my windows partition, :-O
<myndmelder> Well, it doesn't want to download... I used Guarddog to disable the firewall (temporarily), but the program still does not want to connect with anyone... I looked thru the forums, but found no similar problem.
<Moopere> renato: Well, I can't :)))
<decious> apokryphos, not sure how to pastebin
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<renato> sorry, Moopere, got carried away
<Moopere> ubuntu: Ya, I saw the bug report on bugs.kde.org today
<renato> :-)
<steveire> renato: IPv6
<steveire> !IPv^
<ubotu> steveire: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<steveire> !IPv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<steveire> that's what I did.
<vge> where can i suggest a feature to KDE?
<Moopere> ubuntu: I can't get my logitech to talk to anything tho - something wrong in V4L2 I fear - it used to work on hoary
<myndmelder> vge did you catch that? New to IRC
<renato> many thanks *bows in appreciation*
<renato> anybody know anything about grass?
<vge> myndmelder: ohh, that kind of problems, im bad at those,  it worked just fine for me sry :/
<billytwoilly> heh. the file transfer dialog keeps freezing... apparently doesn't like transferring 70 GB of stuff around..
<apokryphos> decious: use that link above
<myndmelder> Thanks, worth a shot :)
* Moopere heads off for a look at launchpad.net - hum de dum
<vge> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Ryoga85> does anyone know how to set up the graphic card to be able to play 3D games?
<Moopere> why thank you obotu
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: never tested that; just use shell, I'd say.
<apokryphos> Ryoga85: yes; what card do you have?
<Simon^^> hey, i have probs with playing sounds. kubuntu plays standardsounds but im not able to play mp3s using amarok or kaffeine.
<_bbeck> Moopere: can you give me an example of where you use the webcam, I'm just borrowing this one to see if it would work with dapper.  I just assumed that the only place you can use it was with kopete.
<Simon^^> is there any way to see if full duplex is enabled?
<steveire> |restricted
<steveire> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<apokryphos> Simon^^: kubuntu.org -> faq
<steveire> does anyone use kopete for sms?
<Moopere> _bbeck: camstream - also, it looks like kooka (scanner) should use a cam too
<hussam> has anyone tried installing using the beta2 live cd?
<v3ctor> Simon^^: mii-tool
<apokryphos> hussam: nope, but I did an upgrade at the time and it looked pretty good
<Ryoga85> apokryphos: intel media 915 or something
<_bbeck> Is SKIM crashing for anyone else when you try to exit?
<Moopere> _bbeck: camstream looks like it really should work tho -
<Moopere> _bbeck: but not for me and my logitech I'm sorry to say
<hussam> apokryphos: I'm downlaoding beta2 live cd. I want to do a fresh install.
<Moopere> _bbeck: even ekiga locks up
<Simon^^> works, thx
<Ryoga85> hussam: i did
<apokryphos> Ryoga85: hm, not sure that you can have hardware acceleration on intel cards
<decious> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13150
<Ryoga85> apokryphos: hmm :(
<hussam> Ryoga85: is it safe? I heard the beta 1 live cd installer caused data loss so I opted to wait for beta2.
<Moopere> apokryphos: I'm pretty sure that HW accel works with most intel chips, but its just that the intel vga chips are pretty damn slow :(
<apokryphos> Ryoga85: on nvidia, anyway, you add:   Option   "RenderAccel"   "true" to the "Driver" section of your xorg.conf
<apokryphos> Moopere: do you know if hardware acceleration is enabled with them in the same way?
<vge> hmm, in general, is my /home partition removable to other dapper machine?
<Ryoga85> hussam: I used Partition Magic on Windows to make my partitions and just reformatted them with the installer
<Moopere> apokryphos: I don't think so - I think its enabled by default....from memory this is how it went for me with an 845 chipset anyway
<apokryphos> vge: yup
<vge> sweet ;)
<apokryphos> vge: best to try to conserve your KDE version in the transfer
<hussam> Ryoga85: so it won't affect other existing hard disks or partitions?
<vge> apokryphos: explaing conserve
<apokryphos> vge: i.e. from kde 3.5 dapper, to another kde 3.5 dapper
<Ryoga85> _bbeck: yes
<vge> apokryphos: ic
<apokryphos> vge: though, still, really, it should be fine. No insurmountable problems, for sure.
<Ryoga85> _bbeck: when I exited skim and thought it was closed, 30 seconds later I got a message that it chrashed
<Ryoga85> no hussam
<apokryphos> I've had the same kde more-or-less for around a year (on different distros :P).
<_bbeck> Ryoga85: thanks, that's what I was getting too, I just wanted to make certain it wasn't just this system.
<billytwoilly> heh.
<billytwoilly> so with the new pretty system settings that is simplified, I can't find anything;) where do I go to tell kde what apps I want to be used to do various things?
<Ryoga85> brb
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: configure konqueror -> settings -> file associations
<billytwoilly> apokryphos: ok, I specifically wan to tell konversation to use firefox instead of konqueror... I'm assuming that is not in the same spot?
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: not the same, no. You want to change the default webbroswer, which is in KDE's systemsettings
<vge> billytwoilly: use this as the firefox start parameter "firefox %u"
<apokryphos> K Menu -> System Settings
<billytwoilly> where in system settings though? I can't find anything because it's all changed...
<TheUni> would there be any performance gain to compile my own kernel for kubuntu?
<vge> TheUni: not worth to compile the kernel for speed increase
<billytwoilly> depends on how exotic your cpu is..
<TheUni> a64 3500+
<billytwoilly> not worth it...
<TheUni> ok
<TheUni> and...
<billytwoilly> especially since there is already an amd64 kernel..
<TheUni> what would the speed difference btw a64 and x86 builds be? i'm running the x86 for compat reasons
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: search for "default"
<billytwoilly> everything went grey...
<apokryphos> billytwoilly: something like component chooser IIRC
<vge> games of the day: openttd, wings2 :)
<Ryoga> it doesn't work :(
* Ryoga just wants to play Planet pengiun Racer
<decious> apokryphos: did you see anything out of the ordinary in my sources.list
<Ryoga> apokryphos: i added "option RenderAccel" to my xorg.conf but it doesn't work
<apokryphos> decious: try removing all occurences of "us."
<apokryphos> it plays up a lot
<apokryphos> Ryoga: you have to add it in the exact syntax (including the exact quote marks) as I provided above
<Ryoga> no apokryphos
<Ryoga> it didn't start at all when i did
<apokryphos> what error
<Ryoga> said "true" is not allowed
<apokryphos> ok, it's not available in that way
<Ryoga> or something
<Ryoga> hm
<apokryphos> either it's on by default, or you can't enable it
<Ryoga> apokryphos: so i can't use it? :(
<apokryphos> as I said, either it's on by default, or you can't enable it
<decious> apokryphos: same problem
<apokryphos> Ryoga: what's the output of glxinfo|grep -i direct?
<apokryphos> decious: can you pastebin the full error?
<Ryoga> direct rendering: No
<Ryoga> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<apokryphos> Ryoga85: nvidia cards are so cheap, and an awful lot better :D
* Moopere nods at apokryphos
<Ryoga85> apokryphos: yeah, but i'm using a laptop
<Moopere> even my old gf2-mx400 kicks 915/945/955 gfx ass
<decious> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13151
<Moopere> Ryoga85: u really can't do much - I've got an intel 845 vga on my lappy and its rubbish
<Ryoga85> Moopere: I have gf2-mx400 too, but it just doesn't fit into my laptop *lol*
<Moopere> Ryoga85: the dang thing understands all the 3d stuff, its just so slow...
<Moopere> u know, I've seen new lappys with some sort of 'pcie' expansion slot - looks a lot like a pcmcia/cardbus slot, but its for replaceable graphics accelerators - damn good idea that
<vge> my voodoo3 is still working in every platform i put it in, alltought this intel integrated shdit is fine too on my laptop
<Moopere> vge: Try playing something like World of Warcraft with your intel video... I tried, and then I cried :)
<apokryphos> decious: odd. You'll want to probably remove the CD as a source though
<Ryoga85> well, it works in general and is enought for me... but umm... i wanted to play planet pengiun racer... that's why i've installed linux at all :/
<Ryoga85> ok, not at all
<vge> Moopere: well, i cried when i saw the game, but not becouse of slow graphics ;)
<noteventime> Hehe, Is it a i810 discussion :D
* Moopere laughs
<Moopere> I'm so addicated to WoW its just not funny
<noteventime> I'm using a i915gm myself, sucks bigtime
<apokryphos> decious: if you replace that sources.list with (type /msg uboutu sources.list), do sudo apt-get update and it doesn't work... then there must be a problem with (i) your connection, or (ii) your apt.
<noteventime> I hate the fact that I cant use the ogre engine so much I just want to rip the stupid card out and smash it
<Moopere> noteventime: chatting about how to get some sort of 3d performance from intel chip
<vge> hmm, they still have some job to do with amarok? i have to kill it every half a hour
<noteventime> Moopere, You mean direct rendering?
<Moopere> vge: Everyone loves amarok  - but I think its rubbish personally.  I use kaffeine for everything - works a treat
<cueno> I'm still trying to get a DVD to play on my system with Dapper
<Moopere> noteventime: yep
<noteventime> I have direct rendeing on mine :/
<Moopere> noteventime: Yeah, i got it going on my 845 as well, but its still slow as anything
<noteventime> cueno, install libdvdcss
<noteventime> Moopere, glxgears fps?
<noteventime> I get about 1300 (T_T)
<Moopere> noteventime: can't remember, I'm on my nvidia powered lappy right now
<noteventime> :D sweet
<decious> apokryphos: switching the sources.list was the secret sauce
<apokryphos> decious: interesting
<noteventime> Will network-manager be a part of ubuntu soon?
<Moopere> anyone noticed how difficult it is becoming to buy a new decent laptop with an nvidia chip these days?
<cueno> noteventime I've tried "apt-get install libdvdcss" but there isn't any listing in the apt-get database I'm using dapper
<decious> apokryphos:  is the source.list sensitive to special characters like ^I, etc?
<noteventime> cueno, you need the plf repo
<Moopere> cueno: No, its a shell script installed with libreadvd3 I think
<apokryphos> decious: perhaps
<noteventime> cueno, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<Moopere> cueno: install libdvdread3
<Moopere> cueno: then go to /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples and run a script called install-css.sh
<decious> apokryphos: nothing out of the ordinary, just return  $ at the end of each line.  dunno, at any rate thanks :)
<cueno> I'm noticing how useless my MCSE is in GNU/Linux
<myndmelder> I installed Java 1.0.5 but azureus is using an older java that is in Kubuntu... And I cannot find it via Adept to remove it... Any advice?
* Moopere laughs
<Ryoga85> hmm
<Ryoga85> apokryphos: maybe it works with the driver from the intel website?
<Moopere> Ryoga85: you still trying to get some performance from your intel vga?
<Ryoga85> yes
<Ryoga85> but it's an rpm package :/
<Moopere> Ryoga85: I don't remember going to intel for the answer
<Moopere> Ryoga85: you want me to go get my other lappy and have a look?
<_bbeck> myndmelder: I'm not suggesting that you change bittorrent clients I'm just curious, what does Azureus provide that Ktorrent does not?
<Moopere> Ryoga85: actually, noteventimewill know, he's running a 915 and its the same driver iirc
<Moopere> noteventime: do you remember how you got dri working with the 915?
<noteventime> Moopere, simply change the driver to i810
<cueno> I did the libreaddvd3 deal including running the script, but still nada
<Moopere> noteventime: thats what I thought too - "it just works"
<noteventime> cueno, libdvdread doesn't have support copy protected dvds
<myndmelder> _bbeck: To be honest, I just like it. That and I was having problems with ktorrent freezing up on me all the time (I used at first since I had just installed kubuntu, and wanted to give it a try)
<noteventime> cueno, You will need libdvdcss
<Moopere> cueno: nada?  What, you can't play DVD's???  did hyou close and then reopen kaffeine?
<vge> amarok dont seems to know how to randomize playlist :/
<Ryoga85> noteventime: but can you play 3D games?
<Moopere> cueno: if you ran the script you will now have a directory /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2 is that right?
<cueno> Mooepere No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:) and yes I did reopen kaffeine
<cueno> let me check about the libdvdcss2
<vge> i take that back, it randomizes the list allright, would be better that it would keep the list in order and randomize the next song
<noteventime> Ryoga85, Yes i've played Wolfeinstein enemy territory on it
<Ryoga85> noteventime: any why doesn't it work for me? :(
<noteventime> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb <- here is a deb if you want
<noteventime> Ryoga, Are you running dapper?
<Ryoga85> yes
<noteventime> :/ Strange, I didn't have to do anything
<myndmelder> _bbeck: But besides the point, I still need to figure out why mu latest version of Java ain't working...
<noteventime> Worked out-of-the-box
<Moopere> noteventime: I usually find that the script under /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh works pretty well to grab a copy of libdvdcss2
<Ryoga85> noteventime: can you check your xorg.conf file if there is sth like "RenderAccel"?
<noteventime> ohh, didn't know that
<Moopere> tho sometimes the site it busy (or down)
<noteventime> Ryoga85, I'll pastebin my whole xorg.conf
<cueno> noteventime thx
<Moopere> Ryoga85: what r your glxgears numbers?
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Ryoga85> Moopere: where do I know that from?
<noteventime> Ryoga85, glxgears -printfps
<noteventime> Ryoga85, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13152
<Moopere> Ryoga85: its not a very good benchmark, in fact, its no benchmark at all - but it can give you a 'feel' for whether or not your card is performing
<Ryoga85> 1254 frames in 5.4 seconds = 231.196 FPS
<noteventime> Ryoga85, OK, i get 1200 FPS :D
<Moopere> I've got a geforce4 440 go here (old old old NV17) getting 1600-1700fps
<noteventime> I got an old gf2 mx 440 performing better :D
<Ryoga85> so you see there is really a problem *lol*
* apokryphos has a bootiful fx 5200
<noteventime> Ryoga85, Take a look in the xorg.conf i postec
<apokryphos> just fine ;-)
<Moopere> noteventime: ya, this 'go' chip is in the lappy - they are not quick
<noteventime> Moopere, In windows I got rather good performance ;)
<Ryoga85> noteventime: how do I find it?
<Moopere> Ryoga85: nope, sounds about right - what are you getting noteventime with your 915 ... about 1300-1400?
<noteventime> Could play Dungeons and dragons online with good fps
<Moopere> noteventime: Ya, with this 440 go I can play my beloved WoW no problems
<noteventime> Moopere, 1200 - 1300 fps
<Moopere> Ryoga85: There ya go - noteventime is getting about the same as you
<noteventime> no he gor 200 fps
<Ryoga85> yes 200
<Ryoga85> but
* Moopere slaps forehead
<Moopere> oops
<Ryoga85> in my opinion it looked like around 2 to 5
<Moopere> I thought you say 1200 - sorry
<noteventime> Ryoga85, Read a few lines up ;) "Ryoga85, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13152"
<vge> 600+ is good enough
<Ryoga85> oh, sorry, I missed it
<Moopere> Ryoga85: what chip you got again?  915/945?
<Ryoga85> Moopere: 915
<Moopere> Ryoga85: should be faster than my 845 - I'll go find my other lappy
<qua> so.. my APT went tits up just now
<qua> how can i repair the damage done ?
<qua> it gives me an error-message : Malformed line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<noteventime> Ryoga85, Did you take a look at the xorg config
<apokryphos> qua: check line 40 of that file then
<qua> and runnign sudo apt-setup won't help
<Ryoga85> *mom*
<qua> i can't edit the bloody thing :(
<Ryoga85> 1000ppl talking to me at once...
<noteventime> :D
<noteventime> thats how helpfull the community is
<apokryphos> qua: you need root powers of course
<noteventime> ;)
<apokryphos> it's in /etc
<qua> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<qua> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<qua> that's what i get after trying to save the file after editing
<qua> how can i check my rights into the system ?
<noteventime> qua, Did you edit as root
<apokryphos> qua: I just told you what to do
<apokryphos> qua: /msg ubotu root     ....to find out about root in linux
<apokryphos> qua: you'll want to edit the file with alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stargater> hi
<apokryphos> hi stargater =)
<qua> ok, i'll try that
<stargater> hi apokryphos
<qua> yes ! thanks a million, mate apokryphos  :D
<Moopere> Ryoga85: you there?
<Ryoga85> no
<Ryoga85> *lol*
* Moopere laughs
<qua> poor wording aside, thanks for the help
<qua> heh
<Ryoga85> sory, my cousin tries to set up kubuntu too
<Moopere> Ryoga85: I found my other lappy
<Ryoga85> but he needs wlan and misses the ndiswrapper :/
<Moopere> what u get when you type glxinfo | grep rendering
<Ryoga85> Moopere: cool (and now?)
<stargater> is this a user chan. ore developer chan. ?
<stargater> -e
<Ryoga85> wolfram@liam:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<Ryoga85> direct rendering: No
<Moopere> Ryoga85: ok, I get get Yes on my 845 intel, so the answer has to be in xorg.conf
<TheUni> anyone had any problems installing b2? the cd boots and runs, but when i click "install", i get 1 screen then it crashes.
<phasegen> stargater: a little of both, but more user than anything
<noteventime> Ryoga85, Did you find anything in my xorg.conf?
<qua> !easysources
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, qua
<qua> erm.. heh
<Ryoga85> noteventime: not yet because i had no time to open it...
<apokryphos> stargater: it's a channel for support in Kubuntu
<Moopere> Ryoga85: you got xorg.conf open now?
<noteventime> Ryoga, tell your cousin to install knetworkmanager
<noteventime> Ryoga85, tell your cousin to install knetworkmanager
<noteventime> It's the best thing ever :D
<Ryoga85> noteventime: but he needs ndiswrapper first
<qualus> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<noteventime> Ryoga85, What card is he using?
<phasegen> Is there a good 3D driver for for an i810/i845 out there somewhere???
<Moopere> phasegen: No - talk to Ryoga85 about that :)))
<phasegen> hahahaha  thank you...
<phasegen> my laptop is almost obsolete then...
<Moopere> phasegen: seriously tho - what numbers are u getting from glxgears?
<Moopere> Ryoga85: got xorg.conf open yet?
<phasegen> I haven't even tried...   I haven't put a game on it since year before last...
<Ryoga85> yes
<Ryoga85> but i see no real difference
<Moopere> Ryoga85: under Section "Module" make sure that Load "dri" is there
<Ryoga85> noteventime: belkine wireles desktop network card
<noteventime> same modules loaded?
<noteventime> Ryoga85, Ok dunno about that one
<Moopere> Ryoga85: and also Load "GLcore"
<Ryoga85> GLcore is
<Ryoga85> glx is
<Ryoga85> but dri was missing!!
<Moopere> Ryoga85: you need dri as well
<Moopere> aha
* Moopere claps hands
* Ryoga85 should buy new glasses he guesses *lol*
<Moopere> Ryoga85: also, under Section "Device" make sure driver is "i810"
<Moopere> Ryoga85: at the end of the file check Section "DRI"
<Moopere> there should be a line Mode 666
<Moopere> if not, dri won't work
<Ryoga85> Section "DRI"
<Ryoga85>   Mode 0666
<Ryoga85> EndSection
<Ryoga85> that?
<phasegen> I'm about to dump ubuntu and put kubuntu on my desktop.  I'm dual booting with XP.  Any cautionary notes?  It's going to be a complete wipe and redo.
<Moopere> Ryoga85: also, the user you are logged in as must have right to use video acceleration
<Moopere> Ryoga85: yep, that
<Moopere> phasegen: yeah, get ready for a serious performance increase
<phasegen> excellent
<tomplast> hi people, can anyone help me with getting any media plugin to work in konqueror?
<noteventime> :) The new espresso installer is cool
<Ryoga85> Moopere: how can I make sure to have that right?
<stargater> apokryphos:  ok thx for the info
<tomplast> i have tried with mplayer and kmplayer-konq-plugins :/
<noteventime> tomplast, hejsan :)
<tomplast> noteventime: tjena :)
<noteventime> tomplast, Try the kaffeine plugin
<tomplast> noteventime: you mean krasheine?
<noteventime> kaffeine-mozilla, should work for konqueror
<Moopere> Ryoga85: type groups *username* replacing *username* with your username obviously
<tomplast> noteven: its unstable
<noteventime> They both use the same plugin system AFAIK
<Moopere> Ryoga85: one of the groups your user should be part of is video
<noteventime> tomplast, kaffeine-mozilla?
<Ryoga85> yes
<Ryoga85> i'm member of group video
<Ryoga85> ok
* Ryoga85 goes to restart the xserver
<noteventime> Ryoga85, now restart the xserver
<noteventime> ;D
<Moopere> Ryoga85: good - you now need to restart X (ctl-alt-bkspace)
<try_it_over> hey... i have ubuntu 5.10 installed, how can i have the latest kde installed on my system?
<Moopere> oop
<Moopere> that would be ryoga85 rebooting
<noteventime> try_it_over, info at www.kubuntu.org
<Moopere> try_it_over: go to kubuntu.org I think they have 3.5.2 available for breezy
<try_it_over> but,  can i use kubuntu packages on ubuntu?
<Moopere> noteventime: by the way, I'm only getting around 400fps on glxgears with my intel 845 (yuk!)
<noteventime> try_it_over, install kubuntu-desktop
<try_it_over> nice
<noteventime> Moopere, :( thats bad
<Ryoga85> yeah!
<noteventime> Ryoga85 wb
<Ryoga85> it works!
<noteventime> nice
<Ryoga85> tyvvvvvm guys
<try_it_over> ;-) thx very very very very very much for your support
<Moopere> wheeeeee
<noxs> hi all
<noteventime> np :D
<noxs> nice to use kubuntu....!
<noteventime> 'ello noxs
<Moopere> whats your fps now Ryoga85???
<iNiku> hmm. I just did an apt-get upgrade and now the panel has disappeared
<noteventime> Ryogar85, 1200?
<Ryoga85> Moopere: I was about to check...
<iNiku> is that supposed to happen?
<Ryoga85> 5681 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1136.108 FPS
<noteventime> Ok ppl, I gtg now
<noteventime> bye
<Moopere> Ryoga85: yep, sounds about right - good stuff
<noxs> is there any easy way to use thunderbird with an local spamfilter like bayesian filter (spampal in windows e.g)?
<Moopere> noteventime: ciao
<tomplast> noteventime: from my own and other people's experience you should avoid kaffeine-mozilla, its a crashers paradise
<noxs> the spamfilter setup should be very simple....not too complex with procmail and, and and...
<noteventime> tomplast, ok :D works ok here. Barely used it though
<tomplast> noteventime: so I don't assume you have no concret solution?
<noxs> it should work fast..
<Moopere> Ryoga85: u should know, my intel 845 suffers only 400fps _with_ dri haha
<tomplast> noteventime: exactly, how can you tell something if you dont know :p
<noteventime> tomplast, Thats what i use, so i guess no
<tomplast> noteventime: k, thanks anyway
<noteventime> :D bye
<tomplast> noteventime: are you leaving?
<Ryoga85> hehe Moopere
<noteventime> tomplast, Yes, going to dinner at my grand parent
<noteventime> s
<tomplast> noteventime: oki, t frsiktigt s att du inte brnner dig p tungan :P
<noteventime> tomplast, Sjlvklart :D
<Ryoga85> bye noteventime|away
<iNiku> the panel appears briefly when I log in, then goes away
<iNiku> any ideas?
<GliderMike> Hi all, what's happening today?
<iNiku> ahh. never mind :D
<Ryoga85> does anyone know how to install unreal tournament on linux?
<Moopere> iNiku: I usually just delete my ~/.kde directory when/if beta kde starts going weird on me
<GliderMike> Ryoga, I did, what seems to be the trouble?
<iNiku> Moopere, it wasn't anything that complicated, I'm afraid
<iNiku> I'm just new to kde. always used just a window manager until now
<Ryoga85> GliderMike: nvm, my brother has my CD so I can't try now
<TheUni> is the text-mode install automated? or do i have to do it manually?
<Ryoga85> lol
<Ryoga85> or has it my cousin?
<iNiku> hmm, I'm getting tons of these in .xsession-errors:
* Ryoga85 can't remember
<iNiku> kbluetoothd: HciSocket::open()
<iNiku> kbluetoothd: Bind failed: No such device
<GliderMike> well yep, that would be the first dependency :-)
<iNiku> wonder why it's doing that...
<GliderMike> I believe it was as simple as mount the cd and run ./linux_installer
<GliderMike> or ./installer_linux , can't remember which
<Moopere> iNiku: I don't know - I don't have bluetooth on my lappy
<Moopere> iNiku: so for me I only get one error - no bluetooth, then it moves on
<Ryoga85> hm, my bluetooth usb stick works
<Moopere> iNiku: but I doubt some weird bluetooth errors are causing your panel to dissappear
<iNiku> Moopere, that's the weird part, I don't either. I have a USB bluetooth dongle that I use occassionally but it's not connected now, and has not been connected since I rebooted the laptop
<iNiku> but I have a feeling something is remembering the bluetooth dongle that isn't connected now and that's causing the errors
<Moopere> iNiku: its probably polling something to see if it reappears - but I wouldn't worry aboujt it
<iNiku> heh, no. the panel disappeared because I had hiding enabled and in the new kde version the default unhide sport is the bottom left corner, which I didn't realize :P
<Moopere> iNiku: :)))
<TheUni> how can i upgrade from flight6 to beta2?
<iNiku> well, it sucks because it does it every couple of seconds and it's creating a lot of output
<iNiku> and disk I/O, which kind of sucks on a laptop
<Moopere> iNiku: I wouldn't worry about the bluetooth errors
<Moopere> iNiku: how much output?  I had a firewall get attacked the other day which created a 3.5GB logfile in a few hours
<iNiku> not that much, but then, this is just a lowly laptop
<iNiku> and I don't like extraneous output because it tends to cause the HD to spin up
<Moopere> iNiku: it was almost a DOS because my root almost ran out of space (silly me)
<noxs> does nobody of you uses a spamfilter?
<iNiku> ugh, you shouldn't configure a firewall to log into /
* Ryoga85 is soooooooooooooooooo happy
<Moopere> iNiku: if it really bothers you just soft link .xsession-errors to /dev/nul
<noxs> or how do you get rid of spammails?
<iNiku> well, .xsession-errors is useful
<temifowl> Anyone know why, when trying to "make" xmms it cant find the command
<iNiku> I just don't like the bluetooth thingy spamming it
<Moopere> iNiku: ha, yes, you are right about / and logs :))  My own fault
<Ryoga85> temifowl: you need to get make first
<temifowl> how?
<iNiku> oh well
<vge> !build-essentials
<ubotu> vge: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GliderMike> temifowl, apt-get build-essential
<temifowl> thanks
<GliderMike> oops, make that apt-get install build-essential
<aman> how can i log in as root ?
<temifowl> lol
<vge> aman: you dont need to
<aman> vge: i need :(
<aman> i used vector linux, just install kubuntu, but
<iNiku> use sudo
<temifowl> GliderMike, it saus checking wether make setes $(MAKE)... no
<vge> use "sudo vi text.txt" would open text file with root rights
<aman> for my thesis, i need use some kernel programing.
<GliderMike> aman, assign root a password then you can log in as root.
<Moopere> aman: sudo passwd root
<GliderMike> you may also have to change GDM to allow root login if you are using it
<aman> how can i compile as root ?
<Moopere> aman: log in as root, then compile (:?????)
<aman> Mooper: sudo passwd root -- does not work
<iNiku> aman, what does it say?
<Moopere> aman: it does..did you enter your sudo users password first?
<aman> Mooper: means ?
<aman> i enterer sudo first
<aman> then it shows the usage
<Moopere> when you installed you got to set up a user, this is a special user in ubuntu, it has sudo rights
<aman> if i enter sudo password root - then it says no command found as 'passwd'
<aman> i just installed kubuntu.
<aman> i setup a user name 'aman'
<Moopere> so you enter sudo passwd root and the first thing it does is ask for password right?
<temifowl> yo GliderMike, its telling me make doesnt exist
<Ryoga85> GliderMike: pff @ me asking around who my ut cd has while it lays right beneath my laptop...
<aman> mooper :no
<Ryoga85> *who has...
<aman> mooper: sudo: 12345678: command not found
<HymnToLife> aman> why do you want to sudo passwd root anyway ?
<iNiku> aman, what exactly is the command you typed=
<iNiku> ?
<temifowl> Anyone, im getting a make command not found, after running configure for xmms, anyone got ideas?
<aman> iNiku: $sudo 12345678 root
<Moopere> HymnToLife: because of need to log in as root
<HymnToLife> !tell temifowl about b-e
<iNiku> aman, uh, not like that
<iNiku> sudo passwd root
<iNiku> literally
<iNiku> passwd is a command that you use to set someone's password
<iNiku> it will ask you for the password
<temifowl> hymntolife, when i run that it says no lol
<iNiku> and 12345678 is not a very good password.
* Moopere slaps his forehead
<aman> iNiku: such a fool i am...tryin
<HymnToLife> temifowl> what exactly do you get when runing sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<aman> iNiku,Moopere,*: thank you all...its a really great experience here.
<Moopere> aman: Yeah, its all good - plenty of good ppl giving help
<temifowl> hymntolife, apperently it was wrong, its working now :P
<temifowl> i was wrong*
<temifowl> thanks :P
<Yon> hey all
<aman> Moopere: yea :D
<Moopere> Hey Yon, hows it hanging?
<Yon> i am trying to install micromedia flash for mozila firefox, i got the install... its says its scriped baced and cant be installed on GUI..do i need to dl another install or can i install this through shell?
<Yon> down and to the left ;)
<Yon> wat bout u?
<LeeJunFan> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Yon> !flash
<Yon> oh lol
* Moopere laughs
<Yon> and wen i try dling it auto thru firefox, it never dls
<Moopere> Yon: I've found macromedia site is not always alive
<Moopere> try next day and it works (!)
<Yon> yeah... i tryed yesterday also
<Yon> same thing.. :/
<Yon> but wat i have can i install thru konsol?
<Moopere> Yon: I always install from a VT, seems to work.
<iNiku> so guys... how do you deal with the gcc mess?
<aljoshanl> could someone help me with encoding an entire dir with LAME ? im tring this but doesnt work lame -b 64 --mp3input *.mp3 out/
<iNiku> the ubuntu kernels are compiled with gcc 3.4
<iNiku> so if you want to compile kernel modules, you need to use gcc 3.4
<iNiku> but the installer gives you 4.0
<Moopere> iNiku: are you sure?  I thought that was for breezy only?
<iNiku> yeah, I'm using breezy
<Moopere> iNiku: Oh - I never liked breezy a lot.  I sorta stayed on Hoary, then jumped into Dapper
<Yon> wats a VT?
<aljoshanl> Vrije Tekening?
<iNiku> how stable is Dapper?
<Moopere> Yon: Virtual Terminal - ie, ctl-alt-F1
<aljoshanl> stable for me
<iNiku> I wanted an easy linux installation experience for once
<iNiku> been using plain old debian for years
<Moopere> iNiku: its been really good for months - really quite nice and stable
<aman> iNiku: gcc4.0 will now work for compiling kernel module ?
<aljoshanl> Then try it
<iNiku> aman, no, if your kernel has been compiled with a different gcc version
<iNiku> how well does the upgrade from breezy to dapper work?
<Moopere> iNiku: just watch out for the occasional bitey kernel build - we had one about a week ago
<iNiku> just a matter of apt-get dist-upgrade?
<aman> iNiku:i am new in kernel module, i just installed kubuntu,
<Moopere> iNiku: I always keep a nice safe i386 -old- kernel version on the disk for when the newest and greates is borked
<iNiku> heh, good idea probably. I'm a bit new to the kernel package thing, always compiled my own before
<iNiku> but I kinda wanted to see how good modern linux distro works
<Moopere> iNiku: I was big into
<iNiku> and I had to install something after the HD on my laptop died :/
<aman> then, i should compile a kernel first for my tests ?
<Moopere> iNiku: Debian for many years, but almost never use now - since warty
<iNiku> aman, or get a compiler version that is compatible with your kernel
<iNiku> do you have breezy?
<Moopere> iNiku: Its got most of the debian goodness but it -just works- for the most part
<iNiku> Moopere, debian is sorta nice, the installation on my desktop box is like 5 years old, if not more
<iNiku> never had a reason to reinstall, just did apt-get upgrades every now and then
<Moopere> mind you I got a bit burned with breezy - there were a few too many broken packages
<stargater> whow can 5.10 kubuntu update to dapper
<Moopere> iNiku: apt-get....its why we all love debian :)))
<iNiku> but it has collected quite a bit of crud over the years, I might just install kubuntu or something on it if this works out fine
<olaff> how do i install the codecs for kafeeine?
<iNiku> but, yeah. how well does the apt-get upgrade from breezy to dapper work?
<Moopere> iNiku: right now its a bit bumpy - be careful.  I've done it successfully for the most part, but have also had a couple of machines go down too
<iNiku> where did it break?
<Yon> LOL, i feel like the biggest idiot ever :P i press ctrl + alt + F1, get into that console thingy, then donno how to get out.. :/
<iNiku> I might just run breezy on the laptop for now, install dapper on the desktop at some point and then upgrade the laptop
<Moopere> iNiku: I had two machines refuse to boot (that was durinng bad kernel week tho)
<Yon> im reli new to linux as u can c
<iNiku> Yon, it's the other way around :)
<Moopere> Yon: alt f7
<Yon> right, thanks
<iNiku> you just got out of X into a console, now you want to get back... X runs on "virtual terminal" 7 by default, so yeah, alt f7
<saaida> hi there. i have xubuntu, and have a partiton of 20 Gb of fat32 . it is /dev/hda4 . i created in my home a mounting point ( folder with name driveE ) what is the command for mounting it so i can use it in linux ?
<iNiku> Moopere, okay. I'll have to see about that.
<Moopere> Yon: want to blow you mind?  You can also run X on VT8, VT9 etc etc - if you're coming from Windows this will put a big grin on your face :)))))
<olaff> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<olaff> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<iNiku> so far I'm mostly happy with breezy, although ther eare some things under the hood that are surprisingly ugly...
<iNiku> or just not there by default
<Moopere> iNiku: Yes, I agree.  I think the devs really stuggled with the gcc4 transition - ate a lot of their time.  Dapper is a huge step forward in polish and general non-broken stuff
<Yon> .... wats the diffrence between the diffrent VT's?
<iNiku> sounds nice... are Dapper live/install dvd images available somewhere?
<Moopere> Yon: nothing, they are just for your use.  You can do so much at the same time eh??
<Moopere> !livecd
<iNiku> I figured breezy might be better finished at this point
<Yon> oh! thats so awsome!
<Yon> i get it...
<wojjan> do youi know any polish servers??
<vge> hmm, how come konqueror dont follow alt+left and alt+right as they are set for back and forward in iwheels for my mouse?
<iNiku> but maybe I should check dapper out. it's not like I haven't run testing/unstable before :)
<Yon> ok, so now wen im in VT how do i install flash?
<Moopere> iNiku: Its so much better than breezy that I justed started using my 'unstable' machines all the time and the breezy ones started getting dusty
<iNiku> Yon, why do it in a VT? you can use a terminal window in X, too
<Yon> u mean konsole?
<iNiku> Moopere, what are the big differenves then?
<iNiku> konsole or xterm
<iNiku> differences*
<olaff> i just installed kubuntu and i cant see videos and hear mp3
<iNiku> Yon, anyway, it doesn't really matter. you need to get the flash package, untar it and run the installer
<iNiku> as root
<aljoshanl> I want to downsample a dir of mp3s, but it doesnt work, im trying this commadn: lame -b 64 --mp3input *.mp3 out/
<Moopere> iNiku: Nothing that -new- but mostly everything works, which was not always the case with breezy I found.  Although I did find both gnome and kde a -lot- quicker under dapper than breezy - breezy feels sluggish in comparison
<iNiku> Moopere, that does sound like a selling point, breezy is definitely not that "breezy" on a slowish laptop
<iNiku> but I assumed it's just kde
<Moopere> iNiku: There really is a significant difference in boot speed for example
<iNiku> I've never really used kde before
<Yon> iNiku, i did that, and read the readme, its says that its script-baced and cant be installed on a GUI.. now i think that means that i just have to install it in konsole, and it will work...
<iNiku> Yon, it means you can't install it by clicking around with your mouse
<iNiku> you need to get to a terminal and run the installer that way
<iNiku> Moopere, that would be nice. breezy takes ages to boot on this laptop
<olaff> ty
<Moopere> iNiku: Yep - you will love Dapper for boot speed, even on older machines
<iNiku> soo... does it work the debian way? just change sources.list to point to dapper, then do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Moopere> iNiku: but across the board, most stuff feels a lot quicker to me.  I think RAM usage is down in general
<Moopere> iNiku: Yep, its the same.  do a dist-upgrade and you're done
<iNiku> hmm.
<iNiku> I'm tempted.
<Moopere> iNiku: Just watch for the bitey kernels :))
<Yon> iNiku, so that means i cant use konsole?
<iNiku> Yon, no, you can definitely use konsole
<Moopere> iNiku: using 2.6.15-21-686 right now, seems like a good one.
<iNiku> for most purposes it doesn't matter whether it's a VT, konsole or xterm
<iNiku> the point is, you need to be in the shell
<iNiku> well. I've just about managed to get this breezy installation usable so maybe it's time to break things all over again
<iNiku> what better way to spend your weekend :P
* Moopere smiles
<iNiku> so... all the apt paths are the same, just replace breezy with dapper?
<Moopere> iNiku: yep
<iNiku> is there a howto or something for the breezy to dapper upgrade?
<Yon> lol, how do u go back a dir, cd.. doesnt work :/
<iNiku> cd ..
<Yon> oh theres a space, thanks
<Moopere> iNiku: I don't think so yet - we're in beta after all.  There always is for the official releases tho
<LeeJunFan> Yon: cd - will take you back to the last dir you were in as well.
<Yon> LeeJunFan, k, thanks :)\
<soulfreshner> where is kde's equivalent of .gnomerc?
<xwolf-> kderc? xP
<iNiku> Moopere, okay. I'm gonna blame you for this.
<soulfreshner> xwolf- : would've been my guess, but is it right?
<iNiku> all the lost time and gray hairs...
<xwolf-> can you find it there? if yes, it's probably right
<xwolf-> i have no idea
<soulfreshner> nope it doesn't exist...
<soulfreshner> but neither did gnomerc before I created it :/
<Moopere> iNiku: You'll thank me :))
<LeeJunFan> soulfreshner: what is it you want to do?
<Moopere> iNiku: if u know your way around debian (and it sounds like you do) you almost certainly won't get into any big trouble
<soulfreshner> LeeJunFan: I had xgl working fine in know - and it looks like it works in kde as well - I just can't find the file it uses for startup
<soulfreshner> know = gnome
<soulfreshner> testing Xsession
<Yon> iNiku, how long u been working with linux?
<iNiku> Moopere, well, I'm not afraid of linux problems, I've been doing this since some very early Slackware version in 1995 or so
<olaff> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<olaff> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<iNiku> I'm just too old to spend hours tweaking an installation... would be nice to get something for a change that Just Works (tm)
<juliano> how do i upgrade to dapper?
<iNiku> unfortunately, I guess there is no such thing :)
<iNiku> Yon, a little over 10 years I guess, why?
<Yon> heh, well u seem to know ur way around, wondering how long it takes.. i just started
<Moopere> Yon: if your dedicated you will know your way around within 3 months.  After that its all about fine tunig your knowledge of specific things
<electricbluejase> hey
<LeeJunFan> yeah, just remember man is your friend.
<iNiku> Yon, I've been using Linux on my home systems since 1995 but I'm totally at a loss when it comes to the new distros and their ways of doing things
<iNiku> been working with other unix variants professionally for years but not too much linux there
<Moopere> Yon: one piece of advice - learn vi, really, I'm serious - you will find a vi editor varient on every unix ever made
<Yon> Moopere, yeah, but kubuntu is so much like windows, a lil more complicated, and i know none of the comands in shell, so im thinking of starting debian
<Yon> wats vi?
<iNiku> it's an editor
<iNiku> with a somewhat less than intuitive user interface
<iNiku> but it's small and quick and standard on every unix variant
<iNiku> Yon, kubuntu is debian + lots of work to make things work more comfortably
<LeeJunFan> Yon: kubuntu is the same as debian basically except for newer packages.
<iNiku> debian is very fundamentalistic.
* Ryoga85 throws a question in the chan
<renato> I don't recommend migrating from kubuntu to debian
<Ryoga85> how to use a bluetooth modem with Kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> Yon: honestly I'd say stick with kubuntu, if you regress too far into a hacker-type linux you'll get frustrated with it.
<Yon> exactly, i need to learn from the fundemental, coz im not reli learning alot
<iNiku> debian works if you know what you're doing but it can be a pain in the ass.
* Moopere nods
<Yon> ye, i heard that alot
<Yon> thats the only reson i havent done it already
<renato> don't
<LeeJunFan> Yon: you can't make yourself learn just to learn, you need to learn how to accomplish tasks as you need them.
<olaff> !easykubuntu
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, olaff
<Moopere> I actually started with suse, another ubuntu-like distro (ie, it just works) then moved on to deiban when I got sick of being in RPM hell (don't ask)
<iNiku> and speaking of fundamentalism, what's the point of using gcj as the default JRE on a distribution?
<LeeJunFan> Yon: as you learn specific tasks the rest of the little stuff just fills itself in between.
<Yon> yeah, and everything is aleredy done with kubuntu, instead of me learning how to do it... u know wat im saying
<iNiku> Yon, not really
<renato> the debian manual is excellent and since kubuntu is based on debian...
<iNiku> you still have the freedom to do whatever you want
<renato> but don't go back, just don't
<iNiku> it's just that you don't have to spend weeks to get your system into an usable state
<LeeJunFan> I think the first thing I learned on linux was radius, then DNS, then sendmail [yuk] .
<iNiku> sendmail rewrite rules used to be fun
<Moopere> sendmail......arrrggghhhhhhhhhhh
<Yon> hmm, ok lol, ill stick to kubuntu
<iNiku> soo... no answer to my gcj question :)
<PaloDeQueso> Is there a bug with knetworkmanager where you can't use 104bit hex keys?
<Yon> can u copy from fat32 in linux? NTFS doesnt work? im about to format a partiction.. so i need to know
* Moopere has no interest in java - sorry
<LeeJunFan> As an example of going into a lesser system, I remember my first experience with unix being openbsd, I got soo pissed, I thought it was an outdated pos. When I finally tried a linux a couple years later that actually was usable from install my views changed.
<iNiku> Moopere, my interest is limited to whether stuff works or not
<iNiku> and with gcj, it doesn't
<Moopere> ha
<iNiku> LeeJunFan, I believe that's still true of openbsd :)
<LeeJunFan> No I've been using linux exclusively for about 8 yrs.
<LeeJunFan> iNiku: you're probably right.
<LeeJunFan> s/No/Now
<iNiku> Yon, you do a lot of hacking on windows?
<electricbluejase> i been using Kubuntu since breezy, now using dapper atm
<LeeJunFan> My learning linux was accelerated though because it became my job during my 2nd year of using it. I was thrown into a job at an ISP where windows wasn't cutting it, and we grew like a weed back in 98.
<electricbluejase> cool
<iNiku> LeeJunFan: that's always the best way to learn :)
<Yon> iNiku, i sorta know the bacics
<h3sp4wn> iNku: OpenBSD / FreeBSD have a much less cluttered base system - I prefer it (except when I need support for poor hardware)
<Yon> like, telnet, or if they have SP1 only,or stuff like subseven
<iNiku> Yon, okay. just wondering... the nice thing about unix used to be that it was actually humanly possible to figure out how everything works
<LeeJunFan> iNiku: I agree, being thrown into something like that really helped, and I was encouraged to spend more time playing with linux at work, and had more tasks to learn from than the common home user.
<Yon> basics
<try_it_over> i use ubuntu 5.10, if i install kubuntu-desktop, what version of kde will be installed?
<iNiku> and once you figured it out, you had the possibility of customizing stuff
<electricbluejase> probly KDE 3.5 im guessing
<Yon> yeah... u need to know lots of coding for that?
<electricbluejase> 3.5.2 more than likely
<iNiku> today, with kde/gnome and stuff, it's getting more complicated but you still stand a better chance of doing what you want on a unix system than yo do on windows
<try_it_over> hummm
<try_it_over> i should change repositorys or the ubuntu default ones are ok?
<aw> i've installed kubuntu on this laptop, it all seems fine, except that dmesg is absolutely full withy errors related to something trying to read the Cd/Dbd drive, which is empty...how can i fix this? it is a performance hit.
<Yon> iNiku, thats why i started linux
<iNiku> try_it_over, you should probably enable universe and multiverse.
<electricbluejase> yeah
<HymnToLife> try_it_over> the default config don't have al the repos enabled
<h3sp4wn> You have a better chance of understanding free/openbsd then ubuntu (then switch to ubuntu when you can be bothered understanding / or do understand)
<HymnToLife> here's my sources.list if you want : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<PaloDeQueso> Is there a bug with knetworkmanager where you can't use 104bit hex keys?
<electricbluejase> is that for 5.10?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: you have a point, however *bsd can be a rather daunting experience if you know 0 about unix stuff
<try_it_over> HymnToLife, what should i do now? i wanna kubuntu installed
<aw> if i switch to terminal 1 also (ctrl-alt-f1) it is just logging for the same ncompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)...
<electricbluejase> shouldnt u just #sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop < woulnt that work from ubuntu 5.10?
<aw> so, it's just trying to read an unexisting dvd all the time
<try_it_over> i want ubuntu 5.10 to become ---> kubuntu, but i need to know witch kde version will be installed
<HymnToLife> try_it_over> can you read my PMs ?
<electricbluejase> it will most likely install 3.5.2
<electricbluejase> (which is the latest)
<HymnToLife> electricbluejase> 3.5.2 is on another repo I guess
<electricbluejase> oh ok
<HymnToLife> the default repos will install 3.5.0
<try_it_over> HymnToLife, where? ... please... help me
<electricbluejase> well if not that then either 3.4.3 or 3.5.0
<olaff> how do i kill a program?
<hussam> olaff: killall program
<HymnToLife> try_it_over> ok so do this : wget http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: Dapper comes with 3.5.2 (and its configured better) than the 3.5.2 from the kubuntu repos
<LeeJunFan> olaff: mind you if you have more than 1 running killall will do as the name implies.
<try_it_over> HymnToLife, i need my webcam working, and my only hope is kopete, coz gaim and amsn didnt the job
<SAM_theman> hello
<Selophane> anyone here figure how to get i915 DRI drivers installed on Breezy? i can't seem to get it to compile
<SAM_theman> how i remove kubuntu
<HymnToLife> h3sp4wn> For your information, Dapper is beta
<SAM_theman> i did kubuntu-desktop and it did one thing
<LeeJunFan> try_it_over: are you sure it's supported?
<SAM_theman> how i remove everything?
<LeeJunFan> try_it_over: ie. linux has drivers that work for it?
<electricbluejase> i thought gaim was going to have webcam support soon?
<LeeJunFan> I'm using kopete 0.12 from svn, it supports msn and yahoo cam.
<electricbluejase> havnt used it in a while though, using kopete 0.12 from svn yeah
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: Personal choice I suppose but its rock stable for me (and has been for a few months with only once I manually had to fix it)
<try_it_over> LeeJunFan, gnome-meeting works fine with my webcam, and gqcam too
<iNiku> does kopete do msn file transfers?
<electricbluejase> yes
<LeeJunFan> try_it_over: okay, kopete should do the trick then.
<iNiku> what about upnp?
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: The 3.5.2 packages at kubuntu are completely unsupported
<try_it_over> ooohhhhh, u give me an idea.. i ll install svn kopete on my home folder... lol
<Selophane> hmmm, is intel's site down?
<electricbluejase> sorry to be a pain or watever, but im going, its 2:21am and i start work in 7 hours, and havnt had much sleep all week
<electricbluejase> later
<electricbluejase> (i'll be back sometime with same nick..)
<LeeJunFan> Selophane: seems to be.
<Selophane> LeeJunFan, k, wasn't sure if it was just my connection
<LeeJunFan> Selophane: well, now it seems to be up.
<TheUni> how can i upgrade kubuntu to beta 2?
<vge> change breezy lines in sources.lst to dapper ?
<TheUni> makes sense :)
<vge> should do the trick
<LeeJunFan> TheUni: then of course do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheUni> yup
<TheUni> ok, thanks
<iNiku> anyone else have trouble with ifrename?
<shawn_home> Do we have a gcc 4.1 package for dapper? or know of an unofficial one that will work?
<iNiku> uh, what's wrong with 4.0?
<shawn_home> distcc wont work with gcc 4.0.x and 4.1?
<shawn_home> not compatable?
<shawn_home> (or are they?)
<shawn_home> I suppose i could throw in debian unstable/testing if they have a package
<iNiku> hmm.
<h3sp4wn> what are you trying to use distcc for ?
<iNiku> you mean it won't work if some boxes have 4.0 and some have 4.2?
<iNiku> er, 4.1
<shawn_home> unsure, if the ABI is compatable
<shawn_home> I suppose to be safe, i can take debian testing and build gcc 4.1 for kubuntu to be safe
<SAM_theman> yo
<SAM_theman> How i remove kubuntu
<vge> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<shawn_home> remove? :(
<shawn_home> and put.. Windows back?
<SAM_theman> no
<SAM_theman> i don't like it
<SAM_theman> i am on gnome now
<iNiku> you mean, remove KDE
<TheUni> so you want to remove kde, then?
<shawn_home> well, you can install gnome from kubuntu
<shawn_home> the two are 'the same' except defaults installed are different
<Tm_T> SAM_theman: "sudo apt-get remove kdelibs"
<Tm_T> will remove pretty well all KDE related
<h3sp4wn> best way is the remove kubuntu-desktop (if you installed it by installing that package)
<SAM_theman> Package kdelibs is not installed, so not removed
<dvj> h3sp4wn: That would only remove that package, and nothing more
<iNiku> SAM_theman: if you're on gnome now, what part of kubuntu are you still seeing?
<SAM_theman> i don't see it but i see the applications still here
<SAM_theman> like k crap
<SAM_theman> k calulator
<SAM_theman> k...
<iNiku> sudo apt-get remove krap?
<iNiku> as in, kalculator, or whatever
<TheUni> lol
<shawn_home> its not crap :(
<h3sp4wn> dvj: If you use aptitude (which you should do) it will remove everything underneath the metapackage
<dvj> h3sp4wn: Interesting. That's good to know :)
<h3sp4wn> dvj: instead of apt-get install if you just use aptitude install then if you uninstall the same package it will uninstall it with any dependancies that package has installed
<SAM_theman> nevermind i found it bye
<SAM_theman> After unpacking 317MB disk space will be freed.
* shawn_home hates when people insult hard work done by others
<shawn_home> KDE isn't crap
<TheUni> it's krap  ;)
<shawn_home> ha
<iNiku> yeah, there's a difference :)
<TheUni> i agree though. i'm a kde guy.
<TheUni> but that doesnt mean that i think gnome is worthless
<iNiku> for what it's worth, I think kde is pretty nice as far as gui stuff goes
<iNiku> just a little strange for me. I'm used to configuring my systems by vi
<dvj> I think KDE is pretty nice as far as library stuff goes ;)
<HymnToLife> but GNOME still has some nice stuff
<shawn_home> not to start the religious war of what DE is better, I just disagree with what gnome does/wants to do, and the disoragnization gnome was since I used it back in the 0.99-1.0.x days
<HymnToLife> Synaptic is a million times better than Adep for example
<shawn_home> not to mention the distaste of some of the developers who ignored suggestions
<h3sp4wn> aptitude is better than adept or synaptic
<shawn_home> that said, one of the gnome developers is a friend of mine :)
<shawn_home> funny how that works
<iNiku> well, my dist-upgrade has finished. gonna go reboot now, we'll see what happens :)
<shawn_home> iNiku, you'll be glad to see a new distribution updated :)
<iNiku> I hope :)
<ubuntu-installer> hello, can someone file a bug for me if I drop it into pastebin?
<shawn_home> I found a bug in the beta though, one of the dialog boxes has the options 'swapped'  in kubuntu,  the panel settings dialog
<ubuntu-installer> http://pastebin.ca/52424 - kubuntu 6.06 b2 installer crash bug...
<ubuntu-installer> cheers
<shawn_home> building GNU cc 4.1 for kubuntu removed debian's amd64 bit dependencies for 32bit (I dont have a em64t/amd64)
<mark---> what's a good netnews reader for Kubuntu?
<iNiku> hmm. after a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper a lot of kde stuff seems to be missing
<iNiku> what's the metapackage for all kde stuff again?
<iNiku> ah, kubuntu-desktop
<iNiku> wonder why dist-upgrade screwed kde up so bad
<vge> hmm, should amarok be able to stream asx files?
<munzir> Hi, why should apt-get remove kubunt-desktop remove all kde packages? isn't this why metapackages are useful?
<psyke83> has anyone here got a Dell Inspiron 8000 laptop?
<morrow> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<iNiku> did anyone else have apt-get dist-upgrade remove pretty much all of the kde stuff when going from breezy to dapper?
<Tm_T> iNiku: sure
<iNiku> why?
<Tm_T> because you didn't have metapackage keeping kde stuff in
<iNiku> and why is that? I had the default kubuntu 5.10 install
<Yon> iNiku, can u hack with linux?
<Tm_T> iNiku: I have never seen "default install"
<iNiku> Yon, hack what?
<Tm_T> iNiku: you have installed something before which removed kubuntu-desktop metapackage atleast
<Yon> other pc's
<iNiku> Tm_T: well, I installed breezy from a dvd two days ago and now did a dist-upgrade to dapper
<Tm_T> Yon: hack and crack are totally different thing
<iNiku> I definitely did not remove kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> iNiku: oh well, anyway, that's expectable
<iNiku> why?
<Tm_T> I just did explain
<iNiku> well, why isn't the kubuntu-desktop metapackage installed when you install kubuntu?
<Tm_T> and you have to remember, dapper isn't released yet, so you are using it at your own risk
<Tm_T> iNiku: usually yes
<Tm_T> and naah, I don't really care "why" this happens, it just does, and no reason to "fix" it yet
<Yon> yeah... i mean with linux can u get into a pc with windows xp SP2
<vge> sure, it's called filesharing
<iNiku> well, it sort of sucks if people install kubuntu 5.10 and upgrade to dapper and all of a sudden they have no kde anymore
<iNiku> most people will have no idea how to fix that
<Tm_T> iNiku: well, people who have no idea, should NOT use dapper yet
<iNiku> surely you're not trying to say it's okay that it does that?
<Tm_T> because it IS still unreleased and unsupported
<iNiku> yeah, yeah
<Tm_T> iNiku: it is okay it does before release it
<Tm_T> after release, no
<iNiku> but don't you think it should be fixed before it's released?
<Tm_T> it will be made as smooth as possible around release, but before that there more important things to be done
<iNiku> well, I still don't think it's "okay" that it just removed kde for whatever reason
<iNiku> but yeah, I'm willing to accept it as a quirk of a prerelease distro
<Tm_T> iNiku: it is okay, and btw, it does ask y/n about it, and _you_ answered yes by your own
<iNiku> just don't tell me it's okay and it's supposed to do it :)
<iNiku> it definitely did not ask anything about removing kde
<Tm_T> it does
<iNiku> it only asked about overwriting the configs for a couple of packages which had nothing to do with kde
<Tm_T> apt-get does tell what it's going to do
<iNiku> well, it did not.
<iNiku> okay, at that point, yeah, it probably did
<Tm_T> ofcourse it does ;)
<iNiku> I didn't read through the list of 1000 packages, of coruse
<Tm_T> you should
<iNiku> yeah. of course it does :)
<iNiku> yeah. like you should read all those pesky license agreements :D
<iNiku> oh well. not a problem for me, just a little surprising considering the fact that ubuntu is supposed to "just work"
<Tm_T> oh well
<TheUni> why is it that after setting up apache and php4 on my machine, when i browse to a local .php file in firefox it asks me to save it, rather than running it?
<Tm_T> its supposed to "just work" after release )
<Tm_T> anyway, back to sleep ->
<iNiku> heh. well, yeah, maybe it will... although, if your theory is correct and it removed kde because I didn't have the kubuntu-desktop metapackage installed, it sounds like an issue with the old version
<iNiku> rather than an issue with dapper
<fatejudger> why is the embedded kmplayer plugin the standard Konqueror plugin now?
<fatejudger> what exactly was wrong with the Kaffeine one?
<Tm_T> fatejudger: buggy and laggy
<fatejudger> KMPlayer sucks
<Tm_T> and, err, kmplayer is made to that
<fatejudger> it doesn't adhere to standards
<fatejudger> it's all over the place, like Mplayer
<Tm_T> humm?
<fatejudger> the GUI
<Tm_T> all over the place?
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> it doesn't use the default iconset
<Tm_T> never happens here
<fatejudger> and the Kaffeine GUI was far better
<Tm_T> imo not
<fatejudger> Tm_T: and what is your favorite DE then?
<Tm_T> DE? KDE
<Tm_T> ofcourse :)
<Tm_T> and I never liked Kaffeine
<fatejudger> how could you not like Kaffeine if you like KDE?
<fatejudger> that is so strange...
<Tm_T> that's not
<fatejudger> I do agree, it's nice to have controls on the player
<fatejudger> will this one not crash anymore?
<fatejudger> the KMPlayer plugin keeps complaining that Xine isn't running
<Tm_T> well, that means xine doesn't support that format, install codecs and/or use mplayer engine
<Tm_T> usually means that
<fatejudger> impossible
<fatejudger> I'm playing wmv files
<fatejudger> and I have win32 codecs installed
<Tm_T> very possible
<Tm_T> there's over ten different kind of wmv files
<fatejudger> Kaffeine played the same files
<Tm_T> and no, you can't play all of them even in WMP
<Tm_T> then no idea
<fatejudger> very strange
<fatejudger> gstreamer doesn't work either
<fatejudger> does kmplayer have gstreamer 0.10 support?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> not yet
<fatejudger> I've been waiting for that forever
<fatejudger> amarok finally got it
<Tm_T> and lost it
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> I can still play files using gstreamer 0.10 in amarok
<Tm_T> well, there's no gst plugin maintainer
<fatejudger> it just can't play wma files
<fatejudger> which sucks
<Tm_T> so, it will be dropped if noone gonna maintain it
<fatejudger> isn't gstreamer techincally better?
<fatejudger> *technically
<Tm_T> well, propably
<fatejudger> I thought amarok had someone on board
<Tm_T> but if there's no developer willing to maintain the engine, what you can do...
<fatejudger> is the gstreamer API that much harder than Xine's?
<Tm_T> no idea
<fatejudger> well this KMplayer thing is extraordinarily frustrating
<fatejudger> it won't play any video files
<Tm_T> don't blame me
<Tm_T> it works really fine here
<fatejudger> heh, maybe a restart?
<Tm_T> or hard kick
<iNiku> hmm, strange. dapper broke my wlan connectivity
<Tm_T> iNiku: possibly
<fatejudger> Dapper works great with wireless now
<Tm_T> iNiku: have you tried knetworkmanager ?
<fatejudger> yes, knetworkmanager is great
<iNiku> Tm_T: no, should I?
<Tm_T> should
<fatejudger> doesn't it run with GTK or gnome stuff though?
<Tm_T> fatejudger: K as KDE
<iNiku> how is the hotplug stuff supposed to work in dapper?
<fatejudger> I could have sworn I saw some GTK stuff being installed
<Tm_T> iNiku: just remember to comment out all entry in /etc/network/interfaces before using knetworkmanager
<iNiku> it's not running the scripts anymore when inserting the wireless card
<iNiku> but even configuring the interface manually, it won't work. hmm.
<Tm_T> fatejudger: knetworkmanager is just frontend fro networkmanager
<fatejudger> right
<Tm_T> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Tm_T> ;(
<iNiku> oh yeah, wrong channel.
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I thought it was going to have support for seamlessly switching from wired to wireless
<fatejudger> iNiku: no
<fatejudger> iNiku: it's in here
<Tm_T> dapper support?
<fatejudger> iNiku: once the beta got released dapper support got changed back to here
<Tm_T> hmm
<fatejudger> see the channel message for details
<iNiku> someone should tell ubotu, then
<Tm_T> whooo
<Tm_T> anyway, I was sleeping ->
<fatejudger> I always forget how to change ubotu's stuff
<iNiku> grr, what a pain.
<gringo> hi guys
<gringo> anyone can help me? :(
<Tm_T> gringo: no, we can't help you
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<gringo> ^^ kk
<gringo> i am new to linux/kubuntu
<gringo> i installed warzone2100
<gringo> oh using dapperdrake beta2
<gringo> the game has no sound
<iNiku> so how does the network hotplug stuff work in dapper?
<gringo> that is wiritten in the logs: open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<fatejudger> !tell iNiku about networkmanager
<iNiku> ERROR: Communication problem with knetworkmanager, it probably crashed.
<fatejudger> Tm_T: which output do you use in KMPlayer?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: Xine, Mplayer, or Gstreamer?
<jeff_> hey gangsters
<jeff_> anybody know why apt-get would hold back packages?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> halo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to ask you something about the audio system in kubuntu..
<uniq> jeff_: depends are not statisfied in the repository.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> particularly  i have problems to maintain the audio server available for multiple programs.
<jeff_> hmm
<jeff_> can dapper only use dapper repos?
<gringo> Tallia1Kubuntu: i have the same problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what happens now is that as soon as a program require that resource, another program tells that the resource is busy
<Ryoga85> ugh
<Ryoga85> how can I change my processor speed?
<jeff_> eh uniq?
<uniq> jeff_: generally speaking, yes. there are of course exceptions.
<jeff_> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to use arts and it solves the problem, but for example mplayer -ao arts is extremely slow when fetching the movie
<jeff_> uniq: its not updating my koffice and stuff
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does anybody have suggestions?
<gringo> Tallia1Kubuntu: i suggest to use alsa instead of arts
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried, but in the past i had problems too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> don't remember what though
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is alsa mutli-**
<uniq> tallia1kubuntu: make arts suspend (release the oss/alsa audio device) a few seconds after beeing used..  and use mplayer -ao oss..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> multi-program
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uniq: ? how can i do it?
<uniq> tallia1kubuntu: system settings -> sound & multimedia -> sound system -> Auto-suspend.
* Ryoga85 cries
<uniq> ryoga85: i use powernowd to control my cpu speed.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uniq: ok, i have seen it.. can you explain me why that idle was necessary?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am putting it to 1 second
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tell me if i am doing something wrong
<fatejudger> does anyone have a problem in which KMPlayer says that "Player xine is not running"?
<fatejudger> I can't get xine, or the mplayer plugin to work
<uniq> tallia1kubuntu: if all your applications use arts, it's a good thing to have it controlling your audio devices completely, not suspend is needed. When you set it to suspend you make it release the device after X seconds.. and give other applications access to controlling your audio devices. Generally using artsd or similar audio system for audio-work with a need for low latency is not a good thing.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Question2: anybody is experiencing connection problems with amule? i keep having connection lost on razorback and all the most popular channels.....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uniq: but why arts is slower for mplayer?
<Ryoga85> rofl @ "Go away, you are not root. Only root can run me."
<fatejudger> Tallia1Kubuntu: it adds layers
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<fatejudger> Tallia1Kubuntu: and it has a huge ass buffer
<fatejudger> Tallia1Kubuntu: mixing at the ALSA level is much better, which is why dmix is so popular
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dmix?
<fatejudger> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's the way ALSA mixes multiple streams together
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is what you are using?
<Seantater> I'm making a spam filter -- does anyone know how I might get spam to train it on?
<fatejudger> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's the default for Kubuntu ALSA installs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> meh, i had ubuntu, and i installed it more than 1 year ago
<CaBlGuY> HOwdy Tall..  o/
<Ryoga85> uniq: i just want to set it back to 2GHz (because it's set to 800MHz for any reason)
<vge> why i get like heat detector image when viewing wmv files?
<vge> xine+kmplayer
<Ryoga85> but powernowd works I think
<uniq> tallia1kubuntu: you can try to set /usr/bin/artswrapper setuid root, that would help on arts performance. 'dpkg-statoverride --update --add root root 4755 /usr/bin/artswrapper'
<jeff_> is it worth upgrading from kubuntu beta1 to beta2?
<Yon> is there any way of opening an .exe?
<jeff_> yeah, with wine
<jeff_> !wine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Yon: doesn't work really well
<jeff_> yeah
<jeff_> tell Yon about !wine
<iNiku> ugh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the best thing that i tried by now is vmware, that emulate an hardware to install windows
<jeff_> did that work yon?
<LeeJunFan> jeff_: if you do your basic upgrades you are already up to date with beta2.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !vmware
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<jeff_> LeeJunFan: ok cool
<Yon> nope :( should i try get it anyways
<Yon> ?
<jeff_> LeeJunFan: apt-get is having trouble upgrading some things though
<jeff_> whats the .exe?
<vge> aomebody can tell me why wmv videos look all messed up? but sounds are ok, i mean blue,red overburn or something, like in heatcam or something
<LeeJunFan> jeff_: are you using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jeff_> no
<iNiku> knetworkmanager isn't working too well for my wifi card, it seems
<jeff_> LeeJunFan: no, just regular upgrade holds some packages back
<jeff_> iNiku: yeah same
<LeeJunFan> jeff_: yeah, you should do dist-upgrade
<iNiku> or actually, I suppose it's wpa_supplicant that is not working too well
<iNiku> but the end result is the same :/
<jeff_> ok
<iNiku> jeff_: did you get yours working somehow?
<jeff_> no :/
<jeff_> are you using ndiswrapper too?
<iNiku> no, the airo driver
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> I've installed Beta 2 but I cannot start adept
<DaSkreech> It says I should run atp-setup
<DaSkreech> apt-setup
<DaSkreech> hi jonathan_
<jeff_> DaSkreech: yeah i have had the same problem since i installed beta 1
<jeff_> DaSkreech: apt-setup isnt even a valid command
<munzir> Hi, I did sudo apt-get install konqueror in chroot with basic system but now konqueror says http protocol not supported. a missing package?
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> http protocol not supported
<jeff_> that sucks man
<jeff_> i dont know what thats about
<jeff_> why did you do chroot?
<eosyn>  /etc/services file might be missing
<DaSkreech> jeff_: So just use the cli?
<jeff_> whats cli?
<munzir> jeff_: to install a 32-bit system in amd64
<jeff_> oh
<jeff_> im afraid i dont know anything about that :/
<munzir> jeff_: cli = command line interface
<jeff_> ok
<DaSkreech> Is it a known problem (hopefully with a known solution) for the beta
<DaSkreech> I'm afraid I didn't read the release notes
<DaSkreech> Wow Kopete is pretty :-)
<jeff_> lol yeha
<phyzlo> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and have just installed it on an old P3 650mhz computer. I find that KDE is much slower than when I was running WinXP on the same machine. The problem maybe is the gfx drivers but I don't know how to check ?
<HaxoR91> does anyone know how to install java?
<HaxoR91> on firefox
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i am an irc n00b and if someone could get me unbanned in channel ubuntu i'd appreciate it, i didn't know that flooding was annoying (now i do, and realize why, i was really tired)
<HaxoR91> well doesnt anyone>?
<DaSkreech> wubrgamer: Just message the person who banned you
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<wubrgamer> i don't who did
<wubrgamer> don't know how to figure it out either
<DaSkreech> wubrgamer: You Should have gotten a message sent directly to you
<wubrgamer> i didn't
<wubrgamer> wait i did
<wubrgamer> but it was like a week ago
<DaSkreech> haha
<wubrgamer> DaSkreech: hey, i'm just trying to get my installation working
<DaSkreech> Have you tried going back in since?
<fatejudger> were the KOffice binaries compiled on some weird processor?
<fatejudger> because they run like crap on my Celeron
<fatejudger> and run great on my P4
<wubrgamer> hey guys i'm looking for help with ndiswrapper
<fatejudger> something wrong with atheros?
<wubrgamer> i don't know what atheros is
<fatejudger> well it's installed by default
<wubrgamer> all i want is for my wireless to work *tear* am am a n00b
<wubrgamer> i don't know what it is
<wubrgamer> lol
<fatejudger> it should work by default
<wubrgamer> some basic insight to ubuntu wireless would be greatly appreciated
<wubrgamer> btw, when i installed ubuntu i did it via a net install
<fatejudger> !tell wubrgamer about networkmanager
<iNiku> well, that was weird
<iNiku> networkmanager does not work with my wifi card
<fatejudger> iNiku: did you follow the wiki?
<iNiku> but for a while there, I wasn't even able to set it up manually for some reason
<iNiku> fatejudger, yes. but it seems the wpa_supplicant doesn't work with my card
<fatejudger> iNiku: you have to make sure to follow the part where you edit your network interfaces file
<fatejudger> iNiku: then don't use WPA
<iNiku> fatejudger: it wants to use wpa_supplicant even for WEP
<wubrgamer> argah i need halp
<wubrgamer> *help
<fatejudger> wubrgamer: I just gave you a link
<fatejudger> wubrgamer: follow the instructions and if you have any questions ask them
<iNiku> fatejudger: the wireless works now, in the old-fashioned way (/etc/network/interfaces). just had to configure eth1 as auto since there is no more hotplug
<iNiku> but networkmanager does not work.
<fatejudger> iNiku: that's because you didn't follow the directions
<iNiku> fatejudger: I did.
<fatejudger> iNiku: if you had, you would have seen that you need to edit your network/intefaces file
<iNiku> I just told you I did :)
<fatejudger> iNiku: and erase or comment out everything except for the loopback
<iNiku> and I also told you wpa_supplicant does not work on my wifi card and there's no way to use networkmanager without it.
<fatejudger> iNiku: if you did that, I have no idea what's going on
<fatejudger> iNiku: it seems like 99% of the people who have trouble with networkmanager don't follow instructions
<iNiku> networkmanager seems to handle all crypto stuff through wpa_supplicant
<fatejudger> iNiku: so if I'm being a little harsh you'll know why, heh
<iNiku> heh, well, I know the feeling
<iNiku> but the thing is, it handled the interface just fine and wpa_supplicant tried hard to get a connection going
<iNiku> but for some reason it just doesn't work
<iNiku> so I had to resort to the old-fashioned way
<fatejudger> iNiku: I know that Dapper always have trouble with WPA
<fatejudger> iNiku: people just ended up hacking it up or using WEP
<fatejudger> iNiku: or nothing at all
<fatejudger> iNiku: personally, I'm not the paranoid type
<fatejudger> iNiku: I settle for MAC address filtration
<fatejudger> it keeps the riffraff out
<iNiku> fatejudger: MAC filtering is a nice deterrent for the occassional wardriver but it really offers no security at all
<iNiku> I'd really like to move from WEP to WPA but I guess I'll need to get a new card for that. might as well, the old one is only b...
<iNiku> too bad about networkmanager, though
<iNiku> it looks useful
<fatejudger> !networkmanager
<ubotu> well, networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<_darksoul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<fatejudger> iNiku: yeah, what does it really matter?
<nagyv> How could I syncronize my calendar between Korganizer and my mobile? It is a Sony-Ericsson D750i.
<slow-motion> hallo
<fatejudger> iNiku: the only way for someone to crack mac address filtering is for you to be using your wireless network at that time
<fatejudger> iNiku: and it's not like they can "hack" into your computer
<sword-> hey guys
<sword-> mplayer tends to slow down when i move a window in the background
<sword-> how do i resolve that
<sword-> for example if a firefox page is loading, mplayer will slow down
<fatejudger> sword-: by not using mplayer
<sword-> typical linux user question :)
<sword-> anyone else?
<Lorenzod> sword, are you using mplayer itself or (k)(g)mplayer?
<sword-> gmplayer actually
<fatejudger> sword-: you ought to be using something native like kmplayer or kaffeine
<iNiku> fatejudger: I prefer to have things at least somewhat secure
<fatejudger> sword-: that'll perform much better
<sword-> it''d do a slight delay
<fatejudger> sword-: as it won't have to load external toolkits
<Lorenzod> Well, since kaffeine seems to be hosed, kmplayer is probably the best option..
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: Kaffeine is just underdeveloped ATM
<sword-> ah
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: I like Kaffeine better, but you're right KMPlayer is the best option ATM
<Lorenzod> fatejudger: well, it doesn't even start over here.
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: using Kaffeine in Breezy?
<Lorenzod> fatejudger, no dapper.
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: weird, works great on all my computers
<Lorenzod> fatejudger, I just migrated back to kde from gnome, and I've still got some issues to sort out..
<fatejudger> iNiku: the worst a wardriver could do on my network is listen to some great tunes while watching pr0n
<Lorenzod> Such as kaffeine, amarok, kdm and skim
<phyzlo> Is there a typical program folder in kubuntu (or linux) like program files in windows ?
<Lorenzod> fatejudger, so kaffeine works for you? Good to know.
<iNiku> fatejudger: yeah, or hack someone else's system using your connection and cause you trouble, which actually happened here a while ago
<fatejudger> phyzlo: kind of, but no
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: might want to do a fresh install
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: it is a beta after all
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: I resolved a few problems on my desktop by doing that
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: I'm thinking of doing it for my laptop since everything seems to be running at a crawl
<phyzlo> fatejudger: I have downloaded firefox 1.5 and want to replace the old one.. how do I know where to do it ?
<Lorenzod> fatejudger, haven't done a fresh install since pre-warty..
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: LOL
<iNiku> and anyway, "they won't be able to do anything harmful on my network" is no reason to ignore security
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: you're a trooper
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: I commend you
<fatejudger> Lorenzod: but seriously, config files get misplaced, you ought to just do a fresh install
<fatejudger> iNiku: why not?
<fatejudger> iNiku: do you know the numbers on performance decrease with WEP and WPA?
<fatejudger> iNiku: because I do
<Lorenzod> fatejudger: I actually intend to, when Dapper final goes out.
<Lorenzod> Right now I'm in the mood for fixing.
<fatejudger> iNiku: and I know I'd rather have the speed than be a paranoid person
<iNiku> what's speed have to do with it?
<iNiku> never noticed any speed issues using a properly secured network
<phyzlo> Isn't WEP/WPA hardware encryptions ?
<fatejudger> iNiku: but this is Linux, and there are many people like you who'd rather have security than the 25% bandwidth boost you'd get from not having WEP/WPA
<iNiku> fatejudger: BS, I've never heard of WPA/WEP causing a significant bandwidth hit
<fatejudger> lol, then you obviously don't know much about networks
<fatejudger> overhead causes slowdowns
<iNiku> well, fine if that's what you think :)
<fatejudger> WEP has to authenticate every packet
<fatejudger> that takes time
<iNiku> in fact, think what you will, I'm not interested in arguing something like this
<fatejudger> which means less packets can be sent
<Ryoga85> fatejudger: how serious are you?
<fatejudger> I'm not just "thinking" this
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i can't don't know how to use my wireless card in my ubuntu installation
<fatejudger> this is a fact
<iNiku> hehe
<wubrgamer> HELP !!!!!!!!
<wubrgamer> *tear*
<fatejudger> google it
<fatejudger> wubrgamer: did you follow the instructions I gave you?
<fatejudger> !tell wubrgamer about networkmanager
<shawn____> hi I just installed a new HD and cdrom in my computer do I have to manually edit fstab or can kubuntu do that automatically?
<shawn____> hey?
<shawn____> hi I just installed a new HD and cdrom in my computer do I have to manually edit fstab or can kubuntu do that automatically?
<Ryoga85> figure it out
<fatejudger> lol
<iNiku> hmm. what should I install to get automatic cpu speed reduction when running on battery?
<Nigel-> http://fbi.gov.swellserver.com/drag_net.php
<iNiku> or do I just need to edit /etc/acpi/power.sh?
<munzir> Hi, I lauched kalarm and set it to a time now I see a notice but there is no sound, where should this be set?
<Ryoga85> iNiku: my cpu speed reduced automatically and i can hardly set it back
<shawn____> wow you mean to tell me that noone has installed ne hardware.... I know how to edit fstab... I know how to use mount... but i was wondering if there's something that can do that for me
<Ryoga85> iNiku: powernowd can maybe help
<shawn____> *new
<Ryoga85> shawn____: I have a laptop so i'm not going to instll new hardware (i can't even because there is no secondary ide channel *lol*)
<iNiku> Ryoga85: I'll check that out. klaptop has a setting for that in the user interface but it's not doing anything
<toni123> Hi
<toni123> I am now using windows
<Ryoga85> iNiku: I can't find klaptop at all :/
<Ryoga85> hi toni123
<toni123> I have problems with kubuntu
<toni123> after about 2 minutes my graphics go crazy
<toni123> any help pls?
<toni123> ?
<Ryoga85> what exactly happens?
<toni123> Its like an error or something...the graphics go really bad
<toni123> u can hardly see anything
<wubrgamer> hey guys,   where do i find the driver bcmwl5a  and install it in ndiswrapper ?
<Ryoga85> lol wubrgamer
<Ryoga85> wubrgamer: i'm having the same problem... you find the driver on the driver disc of your wlan card
<toni123> Anyway, I am very new to linux...never used it..what linux do you suggest easiest to use?
<Ryoga85> toni123: did you really ask that in the kubuntu room? *lol*
<toni123> why?
<toni123> is there a main linux channel?
<Ryoga85> i dunno
<HymnToLife> toni123> I think you made the right choice with Ubuntu
<toni123> but I have problems with it :S
<fatejudger> I don't understand it, why does everything think they need ndiswrapper?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> what kind of graphics card and monitor do you have ?
<Ryoga85> well I used SuSE Linux and Kanotix before, but I like ubuntu (not at least because it's the only distribution working with my laptop till now)
<fatejudger> the only reason you need ndiswrapper is if you want 108 mbps on those boosted routers, or atheros doesn't support your wireless card
<toni123> GeForce 6200TC (pci express)
<Ryoga85> no fatejudger
<toni123> with windows it works perfect
<Ryoga85> fatejudger: some wlan cards don't get recognized
<Ryoga85> because there is no driver
<Ryoga85> that's what ndiswrapper is for
<Ryoga85> they just don't work without it at all
<fatejudger> Ryoga85: atheros has drivers for 99.9% of all cards out there
<fatejudger> Ryoga85: and about half of the people on here want to install ndis
<fatejudger> Ryoga85: the numbers just don't check out
<HymnToLife> toni123> that's really weird, GeForces should work just fine
<Ryoga85> fatejudger: hmm
<HymnToLife> did you do anything after install ?
<Ryoga85> fatejudger: that's just not true
<fatejudger> Ryoga85: the only thing I've seen have trouble are those minipci cards
<toni123> Is there any kind of emulator to run Linux on Windows???????
<fatejudger> Ryoga85: and atheros doesn't provide 108 Mbps support
<Ryoga85> toni123: you can setup a virtual machine using vmware
<Ryoga85> !vmware
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ryoga85
<fatejudger> toni123: would you like to letters to go with those question marks?
<fatejudger> *some
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: you can get 108 on atheros
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: since when?
<Ahmuck> what is the program for digital cameras ?
<fatejudger> oh geez, I should know this one
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: not sure but my accesspoint supports 108 (and inside it) it has an atheros minipci card
<h3sp4wn> fadejudger: I can get 108 between two Netgear WGT634U 's
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: well what do you know, you're right
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: my connection says it's connected at 64 Mbps
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: that's super G alright
<toni123> Is there a program like virtual pc to run linux on windows pls??
<h3sp4wn> I don't like the way super G uses all available channels though (not nice to anyone else having a network around you)
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> screw them
<Ryoga85> toni123: vmware
<Ryoga85> i said that already
<Ryoga85> I used it to rum Kanotix on my laptop
<Ryoga85> *run
<Ahmuck> toni123: or tightvnc
<fatejudger> I'm actually thinking of boosting my router's power output
<toni123> tnx
<Ahmuck> toni123: with tightvnc however you would need another computer with kubuntu and then vnc into it from windows
<toni123> ic
<toni123> like remote access
<Ahmuck> yes
<toni123> vmware better ;)
<h3sp4wn> freenx is better than vnc but won't currently allow you to have the same session you had on the console
<iNiku> hmm. anyone play around with IDE hotswap on ubuntu?
#kubuntu 2006-05-06
* Ryoga85 likes kubuntu
<Ahmuck> i am looking for an app that i can access my camera with
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i need some help with my wireless i'm using a r4000 laptop (presario) and just need help with ndiswrappe
<HymnToLife> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<wubrgamer> Ryoga85: i'm sorry ?
<wubrgamer> i'm sorry ?
<wubrgamer> argah
<Ryoga85> just follow that link
<Ryoga85> hi HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !tell Ryoga85 about hello
<Ryoga85> lol
<toni123> !tell toni123 about help
<Lorenzod> Does anybody have amarok working on current Dapper?
<Lorenzod> Actually, neither amarok nor juk works for me.. :-(
<wubrgamer> Ryoga85:
<Ryoga85> wubrgamer: ?
<wubrgamer> oh sry
<wubrgamer> lol
<wubrgamer> i'm using two kb's at once
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there..!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> suppose that i want to use amule daemon instead of amule GUI to manage my download
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this because the latter make kwin crash sometimes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i put the amuled link in the autoexec folder of KDE when it crashes, even amule crashes right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in order to have it autostarted i just have to put it in the /etc/init.d ?
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: first of all, scripts in /etc/init.d do not "autostart"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, yeah, and then put it in rc.?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Lorenzod: italian?
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, sorry.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> just wondering :)
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: anything in /etc is system wide.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway, amuled is an executable.. so i should create a script to put in etc/init.d
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am the only user on my laptop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so there's no problem
<Lorenzod> amuled is normally started as your user.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to start as my user what do i have to do?
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: depends on when you want it to start.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> before kde starts
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so it not crashes with kde :) in this case i lose all queue positions
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: hm..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and kde components like kwin crashes pretty often
<DaSkreech> !adept
<ubotu> adept is, like, a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<DaSkreech> IS adept broken in Dapper?
<jeff_> mine is :/
<DaSkreech> Hi jeff :_)
<jeff_> does anybody have the ares plugin for gift working?
<jeff_> whats up DaSkreech
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Lorenzod: so to start as user, before kde starts what should i do?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> insert a line in .bashrc? is that ... clean?
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: well, you could check if amuled is already running, an if not, start it.
<DaSkreech> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.  If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the bin file already make this check
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so i don't need to do it
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Can You try something for me?
<jeff_> sure
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: in that case..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how people usually check if an application is already running?
<DaSkreech> Do you have NOPASSWD for sudo?
<jeff_> which?
<DaSkreech> When you run adept does it ask for a pasword?
<jeff_> i have a pass for root privillages if thats what ur asking
<Lorenzod> jeff_: since when did your adept break. Mine was okayish two hours ago..
<jeff_> its been broken sinc i got beta
<Lorenzod> jeff_: I experience random crashes, but I get a feeling it's related to skim so I'm removing it.
<DaSkreech> jeff_: It asks you for a password?
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Can you run adept and put in a blatantly bad password?
<jeff_> DaSkreech: yeah, when i type sudo anything, it will ask for my password
<jeff_> no
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Not sudo kdesu
<jeff_> oh
<DaSkreech> the floating box for password
<jeff_> yeah it wont let me in if i dont ahve to correct pass
<DaSkreech> Hmm Mine allows me in no matter what I type
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> thats odd
<DaSkreech> Course then it breaks instantly after wards so no one can actually do damge
<jeff_> Lorenzod: what is skim anyway? why does it come witht he fresh install?
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> anybody have the ares plugin for gift working?
<Lorenzod> jeff_ skim is an input method framework, used for entering Japanese, Chinese etc. text.
* DaSkreech dist-upgrades and goes to sleep
<jeff_> Lorenzod: lol, and like 8 people in the world would need that in a default installation of kubuntu beta 1
<Lorenzod> jeff_: yay! I'm one out of eight! ;-)
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<jeff_> you actually needed this app right out of the box?
<wubrgamer> one more ndiswrapper question
<wubrgamer> i installed it
<jeff_> ye
<Lorenzod> On the other hand, I hear there is a country with 1.something billion people for who skim may be useful..
<wubrgamer> and got it to recognize my hardware
<wubrgamer> BUT
<wubrgamer> it isn't working
<jeff_> wouldnt they be the people to use the chinese language install of kubuntu and not the english one?
<GMullen> how do i change access permissions for a folder?
<jeff_> GMullen: i think you can with a root konqueror session
<Lorenzod> jeff_: I think it's one kubuntu to rule them all..
<jeff_> GMullen: then right click the file, properties
<jeff_> Lorenzod: but it gives the option for which language you want right?
<GMullen> right thx jeff
<Lorenzod> jeff_: yes.
<jeff_> lol he left before i could say i wasnt sure if it would work
<Lorenzod> Now I'm trying to get some apps working after my G->K migration.
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i installed ndiswrapper, but it isn't recognizing it as wlan0
<wubrgamer> i mean
<XP1> how do i delete skype from the startup list?
<jeff_> wubrgamer: ?
<Lorenzod> First of all amarok. Is amarok supposed to work on an up-to-date Dapper?
<Lorenzod> And if so, which engine?
<crimsun> yes, it's supposed to work. both xine and gst engines should work.
<XP1> anyone know how to remove skype from starting up with my kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Lorenzod: ?? you stopped writing me :)
<Lorenzod> crimsun: thanks. I keep getting QInputContext: no input method context available errors.
<wubrgamer> guys, any response would be nice
<Lorenzod> Followed by *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (out): 0x088febd8 ***
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Lorenzod: can you tell me how to start a user application as daemon outside KDE?
<steveire> Is GRUBv2 used in Dapper?
<crimsun> wubrgamer: your question is pretty vague
<iNiku> wubrgamer, a question would be nice :)
<crimsun> steveire: 0.97
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: not sure what you mean, "outside of KDE"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not putting a link in the kde autostart folder
<Tallia1Kubuntu> such that a xorg/kde crash doesn't cause amule disconnection
<steveire> hmmm. I'm pretty sure I've got v1.5 currently.
<Lorenzod> crimsun, is gst engine even available for amarok any more?
<wubrgamer> i installed ndiswrapper, and i'm in need of help with installing it properly
<wubrgamer> i don't think that it recognizes my hardware
<XP1> what kind?
<jeff_> wubrgamer: do you have the drivers?
<Lorenzod> Tallia1Kubuntu: have to log out/in. brb.
<jeff_> wubrgamer: its not enought o install the package, you have to find your driver and then install that with ndis
<crimsun> Lorenzod: doesn't look like it, since it's not a build dependency
<steveire> crimsun: OK, I've got .95 currently, but I think it says on bootup that it's v1.5
<jeff_> wubrgamer: i cant talk to you with private messages for some reason
<Lorenzod> crimsun: yeah, I think with gst 0.8 -> 0.10 migration it may have been removed.
<jeff_> wubrgamer: it says that i have to register my nick, which ive already done
<jeff_> wubrgamer: but it rejects my password
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Lorenzod: :)
<Lorenzod> But regardless, I've got both arts and xine engines, and neither seems to work.
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> weird
<wubrgamer> hey how are you mssging me now ?
<wubrgamer> (first time irc as well lol)
<toni123> Hi
<jeff_> wubrgamer: im not private messaging you, im just typing your name at the beginning of the message
<wubrgamer> oh okay
<wubrgamer> jeff_ like this ?
<jeff_> wubrgamer: yeah
<wubrgamer> jeff_: like this ?
<jeff_> wubrgamer: are you using konversation?
<wubrgamer> jeff_:
<wubrgamer> jeff_: no
<wubrgamer> jeff_: no chatzilla
<toni123> I have the kubuntu boot menu...how can I remove it??
<jeff_> ok
<wubrgamer> jeff_:lol
<wubrgamer> jeff_: i'm on a windows box right now
<jeff_> wubrgamer: aw
<jeff_> wubrgamer: boo
* jeff_ spits up a little
<wubrgamer> jeff_: hey, calm down.........i'm trying to make the switch
<toni123> malta
* HymnToLife is on Windows too
<wubrgamer> jeff_: not cool
* jeff_ spits up a lot
<toni123> I have the kubuntu boot menu...how can I remove it??
<wubrgamer> lol
<jeff_> wubrgamer: ok
<toni123> pls
<jeff_> toni123: do you mean the boot splash?
<toni123> no
<XP1> jeff_, know how to remove skype from startup?
<toni123> that thing to choose from different OSes
<jeff_> XP1: no :(
<toni123> i forgot what was it called
<jeff_> XP1: are you using "reload last session"?
<wubrgamer> jeff_: seriosly, i need help with my r4000 machine
<wubrgamer> *tear*
<toni123> i have to restart my pc to check
<XP1> jeff_, everytime i start kubuntu, skype pops up
<iNiku> grub
<iNiku> but, what are you planning to use instead?
<toni123> yes GRUB
<talljon84> Is anyone aware of a deb package that will provide the libstdc++.so.2.8 lib that's required for some games?
<toni123> How do I remove GRUB pls?
<jeff_> wubrgamer: did you do everythin on the ndiswrapper how-to?
<iNiku> toni123: why would you want to remove it?
<jeff_> XP1: there is a foldersomewhere that has auto start stuff in it
<XP1> jeff_,which one ?
<jeff_> XP1: or you can change the settings in skype, but im not sure
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<jeff_> XP1: lol i dont know
<jeff_> wubrgamer: hey
<XP1> jeff_, i can't find it in skype
<jeff_> XP1: hmm
<toni123> I am removing linux temporarily
<iNiku> damn it. I had the wireless working for a while, now it won't again. everything gets initialized correctly as far as I can tell, iwconfig shows the proper ssid and the keys are there, but it just won't work.
<wubrgamer> how do i figure out where my wireless card is on pciid or usbid ?
<wubrgamer> lol
<wubrgamer> i need a number
<jeff_> XP1: ok, in the terminal type locate autostart
<XP1> ok
<jeff_> XP1: maybe it'll turn up there
<wubrgamer> FROM MY MACHINE !!!!!!!!
<wubrgamer> argah
<iNiku> toni123: oh, okay. usually fdisk /mbr does the trick, but it means you won't be able to boot linux anymore
<jeff_> wubrgamer: lol yeah ur in a dilly of a pickle
<steveire> toni123: You don't have to remove GRB
<iNiku> and if things go wrong, you won't be able to boot windows either :)
<steveire> GRUB*
<jeff_> wubrgamer: is ur kubuntu comp a laptop?
<wubrgamer> jeff_: yes
<HymnToLife> [00:58]  iNiku and if things go wrong, you won't be able to boot windows either :) <= how is this wrong ?
<wubrgamer> why am i in a dilly of a pickle ?
<jeff_> iNiku: if you mess up grub, put in the windows cd and it will fix everything for windows
<wubrgamer> dude
<HolySavior> hey, im Running Kubuntu on my laptop, and something happened and my little start menu bar on the bottom completely dissappeared and it wont come back. is there an easy was to have it come back or do i have to restart?
<wubrgamer> please tell me how to figure out my pciid ?
<toni123> no it doesn't
<steveire> I'm pretty sure you can replace it with if you use your windows cd to install the master boot record or something
<jeff_> wubrgamer: you have to di the stuff on your kubuntu comp then read what to do next on this comp
<toni123> i tried it
<iNiku> HymnToLife: is it?
<wubrgamer> that's fine
<jeff_> HolySavior: type kicker intot he console and see if it shows again
<wubrgamer> jeff_: better if it's in terminal
<HymnToLife> I would consider a PC where you can't boot Windows to be OK for me
<jeff_> wubrgamer: ?
<wubrgamer> jeff_: yes
<wubrgamer> hi
<wubrgamer> i live
<wubrgamer> if it's in terminal even better
<steveire> I don't like the way I can't get a wmv plugin for firefox on linux
<Lorenzod> Hm.. still not luck with amarok?
<jeff_> wubrgamer: just a sec, ill find the ndiswrapper howto for you
<HolySavior>  type kicker where?
<iNiku> HymnToLife: yeah, but it probably is not okay for the guy who wanted to "remove linux temporarily".
<HolySavior> @ jeff
<wubrgamer> jeff_: dude, i am SOO close, all i need it to figure out my pciid
<HymnToLife> why would anyone want to do such a thing ?
<iNiku> don't ask me, ask him
<Lorenzod> And kaffeine is hosed as well.
<HymnToLife> Oh yeah, because their laptop's panel is b0rken and they have a crappy ATI ca who can't handle displaying on an external monitor at a different resolution...
<HolySavior> thanks jeff_
<HymnToLife> exactly like I Do :p
<jeff_> HolySavior: did it work?
<wubrgamer> argah, don't need a howto i need to figure out my chips location on my machine so i can tell ndis where it it
<wubrgamer> *is
<wubrgamer> lol
<HymnToLife> wubrgamer> tried lspci ?
<jeff_> lspci will work
<jeff_> yeah thats the one, lspci
<wubrgamer> i'm sorry ?
* jeff_ endorses lspci
<jeff_> type lspci int eh console
<HymnToLife> lspci for President !
<wubrgamer> what is thaT ?
<toni123> pls
<wubrgamer> i get this
<toni123> I want to remove it because in 2 weeks my fedora core arrives
<wubrgamer> 0000:03:02.0
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<wubrgamer> what's pastebin ?
<HymnToLife> nevermind
<wubrgamer> oh, i wasn't pasting that much
<wubrgamer> geez
<jeff_> lol i know
<wubrgamer> i know not to put an entire flippin log int
<HymnToLife> I thought you were going to paste the whole lspci output :p
<wubrgamer> god no
<jeff_> lol
<HymnToLife> some people do
<toni123> need to remove GRUB pls...any help?
<steveire> toni123: You can't download FC5 yourself?
<jeff_> preemptive obotu
<wubrgamer> i know they have
<wubrgamer> anyway it's cool
<steveire> toni123: You tried using your windows cd, and that didn't help?
<jeff_> toni123: remove it so you can go right into windows
<jeff_> ?
<wubrgamer> but 0000:03:02 isn't the format it wanted
<HymnToLife> toni123> boot from Win XP CD and go to the recovery console then run fixmbr
<jeff_> wubrgamer: dude, this is all in the ndiswrapper setup howtp
<wubrgamer> where is it ?
<HymnToLife> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<toni123> tnx m8
<h3sp4wn> Toni123: why not do it in 2 weeks ?
<XP1> jeff_, i can't find skype.desktop
<jeff_> hmm
<toni123> because I got nervous at it
<wubrgamer> i tried it
<jeff_> XP1: in kcontrol, do you have "remember last session" "load new session" or "load saved session" selected?
<davecb> im having troubles playing cds and dvds under kubuntu theres no sound at all and i also get error messages
<XP1> checking
<HymnToLife> davecb> in which app ?
<davecb> all of them
<davecb> :(
<HymnToLife> even VLC ?
<XP1> jeff_, where is that in kcontrol>?
<Acidic32> hi, i installed ubuntu
<HymnToLife> that's good :)
<Acidic32> how do i make it kubuntu?
<Acidic32> it, get KDE ?
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop
<HymnToLife> install*
<wubrgamer> guys
<Acidic32> ok, will that also use KDM?
<wubrgamer> so lost
<HymnToLife> yes
<Acidic32> ok :)
<Acidic32> im an old debian and freebsd user lol :>
<HymnToLife> you can choose to keep on using GDM if you want
<Acidic32> FreeBSD i use on my server and my workstation
<jeff_> XP1: im not sure, type kcontrol into the command line, in the search dialog type session
<jeff_> XP1: see if it turns up
<Acidic32> this is my Personal desktop :)
<XP1> k
<HymnToLife> FreeBSD I'm downloading righ now to give it a try
<jeff_> Acidic32: is bsd any good?
<HymnToLife> crappy dialup...
<Lorenzod> Hm.. no, both amarok and juk are still broken for me.. :-(
<jeff_> HymnToLife: lol
<Acidic32> yeah, i use freebsd all the time for programming etc
<Acidic32> that runs KDE and XFCE4
<XP1> jeff_, it says "on login restore previous session"
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> make sure there is no trace of skype before you log out
<XP1> ok
<Acidic32> im just giving ubuntu ago, just to see what it is like, but i hate gnome! :)
<jeff_> close the app, make sure the little icon is gone and kill any processes it may have in ksysguard
<XP1> ok
<Lorenzod> Acidic32: hate is a strong word.
<jeff_> Acidic32: is it supported widely? large app selection?
<HymnToLife> and the most important thing in the world, I've been wanting to know for ages
<jeff_> Acidic32: you have the option to use kdm as default when you install it
<HymnToLife> does it have Frozen Bubble ? :p
<jeff_> lol
<XP1> thanks jeff_, i am still learning more about linux (kde time time). right now on day 3
<XP1> this time*
<jeff_> XP1: awesome man. linux is the sh!t
<XP1> :)
<jeff_> XP1: tell all your firends man we are the linux army
<XP1> :P
<toni123> linux is very difficult to use
<Acidic32> jeff_, kde is brilliant, you can install programs using binaries (pre compiled) or can compile from source using ports in FreeBSD
<Acidic32> kde == FreeBSD
<Acidic32> my bad :/ got kde on the brain
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> Acidic32: are you on ubuntu now?
<Lorenzod> Hm.. Anybody have any idea why both amarok and juk crash when I try to import my music library?
* bimberi think's he/she's on something
<wubrgamer> hey jeff, what were you getting at when you said the thing said it said that in the handbook ?
<wubrgamer> i'm so confused
<Lorenzod> In both cases with a: *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x0879b500 ***
<steveire> toni123: What is difficult about it?
<jeff_> wubrgamer: just a second man, ill give you the link
<wubrgamer> i just want to learn how to get it to realize my net card EXISTS !!!!!!!!
<Acidic32> jeff_, yes
<Acidic32> jeff_, i like FreeBSD with XFCE4 and KDE programs
<Acidic32> quick and easy! :)
<wubrgamer> actually it does
<wubrgamer> it just doesn't start wlan0
<wubrgamer> ARGAH i'm literally about to yank my hair out
<steveire> flight six is not the latest dapper. I should get dapper beta 2. Is that correct?
<Acidic32> yes, steveire
<jeff_> Acidic32: whats the difference between freebsd and linux?
<Acidic32> FreeBSD is based on Unix, where as linux isnt :)
<divansantana> yes it is
<steveire> It's unix-like
<Acidic32> well, its based on BSD4
<jeff_> Acidic32: im not talking about the physical differences, im talking about the things you notice
<jeff_> Acidic32: faster/slower
<jeff_> Acidic32: more stable/less stable
<jeff_> Acidic32: easier/harder
<Acidic32> jeff_, my experience is, freebsd has always been alot more stabler than linux, when running KDE/XFCE4, than Linux. Its easy if your willing to read the handbook! I dont see much in the performance stakes, apart from BSD boots quicker in my opinion!
<davecb> why cant i play cds or dvds under kubuntu
<Acidic32> davecb, u need libdvdcss
<Acidic32> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<HymnToLife> davecb> because you haven't installed the proper stuff
<wubrgamer> guys i have some big issue please help !!!!!!
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Acidic32> im off to bed peoples
<wubrgamer> oh fine, makes sense, how do i make ndiswrapper realize my netcard exists ?
<Acidic32> its like 00:30am :>
<Acidic32> nighty
<Lorenzod> Hm.. kdm doesn't let me log in..
<jeff_> Acidic32: ok cool
<Lorenzod> My .xsession-errors complains about 'no profile for user xxx'
<Acidic32> i recommend a Net install, as opposed to downloading both cd's
<Acidic32> :)
<XP1> "applications to be excluded from sessions"
<XP1> how do i add more than 1
<Ryoga85> Acidic32: 1:33am here
<Acidic32> right, downloading 533megs
<Acidic32> updating to beta 2 ;)
<Acidic32> nighty :)
<steveire> kopete anyone use it?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<jeff_> steveire: yeah i use kopete
<jeff_> steveire: its smexy
<steveire> Do you use kopete to sendsms?
<steveire> send sms*
<steveire> no?
<_darksoul> How much ram does kubuntu eat while idle, with a GUI running
<jeff_> steverie: no, never had to send an sms or tried to :/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there? i here anybody uses kmldonkey?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !kmldonkey
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<_darksoul> !ram
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _darksoul
<Ryoga85> steveire: kopete can send sms?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno how to add servers to mldonkey core
<_darksoul> !kubunturam
<ubotu> _darksoul: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> !fishing
<ubotu> methinks fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<_darksoul> stuiped robots..
<_darksoul> !steak
<ubotu> _darksoul: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_darksoul> ehh
<steveire> seems to have the service, but I haven't figured out how.
<_darksoul> anyway, how much ram does kubuntu eat while idle?
<_darksoul> !USA
<ubotu> _darksoul: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> _darksoul> please don't play with the bots on the channel
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me how to set Servers in MLDonkey, the core used by KMLDonkey?
<Ryoga85> oops, i forgot I uninstalled kopete *lol*
<doml> hi folks, how can i can i get a java browser plugin that will work on amd64? (preferably in both konqueror and firefox)
<Ryoga85> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<doml> ah, thx.  it's the very last section on that page :D
<wubrgamer> john_ thnx
<wubrgamer> alot
<analia> hello
<analia> i have downloaded kubuntu 6.06 beta2
<analia> does it has fixed the erase partition bug? someone tried it?
<analia> or i better unplug my main hard drive before trying to install it on my old drive? :)
<crimsun> yes, it does have it fixed. It's noted in the changelog. Read the release notes.
<crimsun> topic, of course, if you didn't read it on the way in.
<jeff_> analia: i used the text install. didnt have any of the problems i had with the the live cd install
<jeff_> jeez crim
<analia> jeff_: that's a nice tip.
<mardock> italiani ciao
<noteventime> analia, Bug is fixed
<jeff_> analia: np
<analia> crimsun: yes. i read the  changelog, but i like to have the leatest and greatest commentary from a live companion :)
<analia> sometimes the changelog has the bugs[last-1]  and the bugs[last]  is the more terrible
<zblach> ping?
<analia> well. burning cd. i gonna try ubuntu after 6 years of debian stable. i tink i gonna enjoy this a lot more than the time i tried gentoo :D
<Chris_Tucker> how do you configure K3b to have mp3 support?
<analia> Chris_Tucker: libmad0 ?
<analia> Chris_Tucker: at least on debian sarge, it is.
<Chris_Tucker> well thats easy enough.. checked the forums, install k3b-mp3
<analia> i go for install. se you later!
<MeMeMeMeMe> hi
<Calilasseia> \quit
<MeMeMeMeMe> does anyone know of any utilities that can tell what my system stats?
<MeMeMeMeMe> i want to know what my processor speed is.
<HymnToLife> MeMeMeMeMe> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MeMeMeMeMe> which is better? an amd athlon 2800+ or a pentium 4 1.7Ghz ?
<MeMeMeMeMe> =)
<mardock> ciao a tutti
<steveire> |wmv
<steveire> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<doml> arg stupid java, i'm still not getting the browsers to load the java plugin
<HymnToLife> doml> same here, I gave up on this, it's useless anyway
<doml> HymnToLife, i hope there's a solution.. I need java working so I can get on the canada revenue agency's site to track my tax return
<HymnToLife> it seems to work for a lot of people
<HymnToLife> but Inever could get it working, I must be dumb or something
<doml> but a lot of people running AMD64?
<HymnToLife> have you read the wiki pages ?
<doml> i'm on there right now
<doml> I just got the Blackdown package and opened it up, looked good, but still neither konqueror nor firefox would load the plugin
<doml> someone mentioned the gcjwebplugin which I installed and konqueror actually loaded it, but then it seemed to hang trying to load applets
<someuser> hello , is there an installer on the livecd ?
<someuser> for kubuntu
<someuser> on the dvd*
<Nirvana> someuser: there should be
<Nirvana> an icon on the desktop actually
<Nirvana> who am I even talking to? He left!
<bimberi> Nirvana: (s)he got answers in #ubuntu anyway :)
<Nirvana> hehe
<Nirvana> anyone here know anything about Java or Marauroa/Stendhal ( a game written in Java )
* Ryoga85 is very happy with his new kubuntu system :)
<Ryoga85> but I have to shut it down now... nite all
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, i deleted a file by mistake in the etc/rc5.d
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and now i can't uninstall mldonkey-server
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to force the uninstallation of a package
<jeff_> Tallia1Kubuntu: try sudo apt-reconfigure mldonkey-server
<jeff_> Tallia1Kubuntu: i think that will fix it
<jeff_> Tallia1Kubuntu: then you should be able to remove it
<jeff_> Tallia1Kubuntu: im not sure of the exact command
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg-reconfigure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same as before
<jeff_> hmm
<jeff_> can you apt-get install mldonkey-server?
<jeff_> lol chris tucker
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is already the new version
<TheUni> what's another dvd burning prog other than k3b? it keeps crashing on me.
<pitapita> yo
<pitapita> I just installed kubuntu
<pitapita> dapper beta2
<pitapita> and I cant open adept... it says the apt database could not be opened
<CheeseBurgerMan> Are you sure you're running it as root?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Open a console and type in 'kdesu adept'
<pitapita> using sudo apt-get install blahblah works wonderfully
<pitapita> and adept does ask for my password before opening
<pitapita> and its right after I provide my password to kdesu that I get this error
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm not sure, to be honest.
<pitapita> when calling it from the console, i get:
<pitapita> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<pitapita> major 144 minor 3 resource 0x0...
<pitapita> oh, found something in ubuntuforums
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, good. 'Cause I don't know what to do. :)
<pitapita> this command fixed everything: sudo debtags update
<pitapita> kubuntu dapper still far from ready... it's getting somehow worrysome considering theres only one month left till the final release
<noteventime> !skim
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<chowells> I have other problems with adept not finding mime typs, seems that is a known problem also from the ubuntu forums
<noteventime> !scim
<ubotu> [scim]  Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<XP1> !kibi
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, XP1
<XP1> i have slide show enabled. how come my background isn't changing?
<Nirvana> what KDE version?
<XP1> how do i check
<XP1> Nirvana
<XP1> :/
<PaloDeQueso> For some reason after a while I can no longer access my server by it's netbios name with "smb://nameOfServer". It seems that it just doesn't report it to the router or something. No other machine does this of mine. Has anyone else experienced this?
<scream_> Nadie aki habla espaol?
* scream_ Buenas noches...
<CheeseBurgerMan> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<scream_> Thanks CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> you're welcome.
<scream_> thanks ubotu
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu is a bot. :)
<ubotu> CheeseBurgerMan: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<scream_> Ahh xD
<kunjan> hello
<kunjan> does anyone know how to get klaptop's system tray monitor to start up automatically everytime? i have it set up to start automatically in the system settings but it doesnt start up automatically
<cfraz89> kunjan: are you using kompmgr?
<kunjan> yes
<cfraz89> thats the problem
<kunjan> oo
<kunjan> how come?
<cfraz89> it messes up kded startup
<cfraz89> when it redirects the windows it misses kded
<cfraz89> but there is a hack to fix it
<kunjan> ah interesting
<kunjan> ok whts the hack
<cfraz89> you need to delay its startup
<kunjan> and how do i do that?
<cfraz89> make a script that goes
<cfraz89> #!/bin/sh
<cfraz89> sleep 10
<cfraz89> kompmgr
<cfraz89> sorry wrong
<kunjan> and put it in autostart?
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> and tell kde not to use transparency
<kunjan> got it
<cfraz89> cool
<kunjan> thanks!
<cfraz89> np
<kunjan> and while ur here...
<cfraz89> yeah
<kunjan> any idea how to get wireless?
<Nirvana> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<cfraz89> thats a broad question lol
<kunjan> yea
<kunjan> i have broadcomm
<kunjan> and it used to work fine in ndiswrapper (on amd64)
<cfraz89> what happens now?
<kunjan> but i cant get it to wrok with bcm43xx module
<cfraz89> oh
<kunjan> can i paste something here?
<Nirvana> no
<cfraz89> oh dont forget to make the script executable
<Nirvana> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kunjan> yup sure
<kunjan> ok let me paste on pastebin
<cfraz89> ok
<kunjan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/691549
<kunjan> basically, it does see the card.. but doesnt want to scan it
<Nirvana> hey, anyone know how to get Vista-ish FX on 6.06?
<cfraz89> what kind of fx?
<kunjan> Nirvana: not sure but u could start with crystal kwin and kompmgr
<cfraz89> do you mean gui style, or all the fancy wobbly stuff?
<cfraz89> i use xgl its cool
<kunjan> i cant get it to work on amd64 yet
<cfraz89> you get the cube and the wobblies and the expose
<cfraz89> oh
<kunjan> yup it sure is nice and cool
<kunjan> cfraz89: do u know if the latest builds let u have ur own kwin decos?
<cfraz89> no
<cfraz89> never will
<kunjan> why?
<Nirvana> whereis kompmgr?
<cfraz89> it uses its own style
<cfraz89> Nirvana: its part of kde
<myndmelder> How do I go about finding the path of where a program was installed?
<Nirvana> cfraz89: and to use it?
<cfraz89> right click on window decoration
<cfraz89> configure window behaviour
<cfraz89> translucency
<cfraz89> youll need composite enabled in you xorg.conf
<cfraz89> kunjan: sorry im not sure about the network card
<kunjan> If you have over a 1-gig of ram beware that you need to download the driver from source and can't use the default native driver
<kunjan> thts wht i found
<kunjan> LOL
<kunjan> for the network card
<cfraz89> oh
<kunjan> weird
<kunjan> i just upgraded :|
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> you cant use ndiswrapper anymore?
<kunjan> i can .. i dont know why i want to get this to work...
<kunjan> i really dont know
<cfraz89> oh ok
<kunjan> maybe coz i can use wpa on this
<cfraz89> sick of ndiswrapper
<cfraz89> ah
<kunjan> and not on ndiswrapper
<kunjan> right?
<cfraz89> im not sure
<kunjan> me neither
<kunjan> but something of that sort
<cfraz89> have you installed the firmware?
<kunjan> yup let me check again tho
<cfraz89> ok
<kunjan> ls /usr/lib/firmware/bcm43xx/
<kunjan> does list a few files
<cfraz89> i think so
<cfraz89> http://www3.sympatico.ca/ferluc/Fedora/
<cfraz89> not sure if it helps
<cfraz89> i dont know what that fwcutter package is
<rodrigo> hello! I just connected a 300G maxtor SATA drive to my kubuntu box. But I don't see any /dev/sd* so I'm not sure how to partition-format-mount it. Help!
<kunjan> fwcutter gets the firmware from the drivers
<qwarrior> hello out there I have 2 questions with Kubuntu
<cfraz89> oh ok
<kunjan> interesting coz this guy took it out of a 32bit driver package rather then 64 bit.. but duh its firmware
<kunjan> doesnt matter!
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> hmmm
<cfraz89> so it just worked for that guy
<kunjan> hmm would it help if it was in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<cfraz89> maybe
<kunjan> nah doesnt
<cfraz89> oh ok
<qwarrior> Well here goes, loaded kubuntu, think its Breezy, when trying to config wireless, dialog box says I need to be Admin...
<kunjan> That it works perfectly when we go to pure 4K stacks I guess. <- this is why i dont use ndis
<cfraz89> oh ok
<qwarrior> need to click admin button, but no button.
<kunjan> qwarrior: u can use ur user password.. to do that
<kunjan> qwarrior: oh
<qwarrior> did that
<kunjan> no button?
<cfraz89> if there no admin button
<qwarrior> dialog button worked in one area of networking but it bounced right back to need to be admin
<cfraz89> try running 'kdesu systemsettings'
<kunjan> just run "sudo kcontrol"
<qwarrior> tks
<kunjan> or sudo systemsettings
<cfraz89> arent you mean to use kdesu?
<qwarrior> run from a termina?
<cfraz89> yeah
<qwarrior> great
<kunjan> yeah ... my bad
<cfraz89> lol np
<qwarrior> will do be back l8tr
<kunjan> i always have a terminal open
<kunjan> so..
<cfraz89> i nearly always do
<cfraz89> hmm
<kunjan> yakuake..
<cfraz89> sorry im stumped with the card thing
<qwarrior> don't get me started I just started to like ur gui
<cfraz89> yeah i should get yakuake
<kunjan> me too
<cfraz89> apt-get install yakuake :)
<kunjan> i got a friends wireless working the other day... but he has intel chip
<kunjan> i hate him
<kunjan> ;)
<cfraz89> lol i have intel too
<cfraz89> my other computer's rt2500 makes so many problems though
<kunjan> :|
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> sorry i really dont know
<kunjan> its ok.. i will eventually get it working...
<kunjan> either this or recompile with config_4k stacks and ndiswrapper i guess
<cfraz89> yeah
<kunjan> eh i better go do some homework now... leave this for another day
<kunjan> thanks cfraz
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> lol same
<kunjan> lol
<cfraz89> i have exams for next two weeks
<kunjan> me too
<kunjan> damn calc 2
<cfraz89> i should be studying
<kunjan> well good luck to u!
<cfraz89> you too!
<kunjan> thanks!
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> cya!
<kunjan> yup catch u later
<kunjan> bye
<qwarrior> hey there, while my system is rebooting, have one more question
<qwarrior> has anyone reported vertical lines in the borders of the windows
<qwarrior> window frames?
<rodrigo> hello! I just connected a 300G maxtor SATA drive to my kubuntu box. But I don't see any /dev/sd* so I'm not sure how to partition-format-mount it. Help!
<bipolar> Has anyone ever built something like klik that uses apt to install packages? adept is not very user friendly for installing new programs.
<DaSkreech> I can't get adept to work
<bipolar> DaSkreech: I just use the updater part. that works fine at least in dapper.
<DaSkreech> ahh sudo debtags update
<changeme> hey
<changeme> any one there?
* DaSkreech whispers *No* *keep it down*
<crimsun> shh. I'm trying to sleep.
<changeme> yeah, okay iwas just testing this thing
<changeme> geez
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xine
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xinerama
<ubotu> I heard xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<regeya> ungh.  apparently flickr is too good for konqueror.
* regeya flips flickr da boid
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me how can i have xine woking?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i used to use mplayer.. now i am trying kmplayer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i thaught that it used mplayer as engine but it uses xine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno how it works.. i tried installing xine-ui and once executed it tells me that xine is not installed....
<_tony> is it possible to extend a partition over 2 HDDs?
<DaSkreech> LVM?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can play in kaffeine using xine, why can't i do the same in kmplayer???
<c0llin> hello
<c0llin> how do i unrar a .rar file?
<_tony> not sure if a linux app can do it, but if you have WINE installed I would just install winRAR with WINE
<_tony> and use that for rar files
<_tony> thats what I did
<_tony> lol
<c0llin> ok
<c0llin> thx
<_tony> um... for some reason whenever I try to open Kate, it keeps crashing
<_tony> how do I fix that?
<DaSkreech> c0llin: You can apt-get unrar
<_tony> so, if a program keeps crshing, what can you do to prevent the crash?
<_tony> ex., my Kate won't open because it keeps crashing
<c0llin> DaSkreech: i have unrar-free and it doesnt seem to work
<DaSkreech> c0llin: Where did you get it from?
<c0llin> apt-get
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<ejos> KDE owns
<MEtaLpREs> i agree
<aman__> what is the deb command for kubuntu ?
<noiesmo> aman__, do you mean dpkg -i blah.deb this will install the blah.deb package
<noiesmo> aman__, you will need sudo command also or sudo apt-get install blah or sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<aman__> noiesmo: -i blah.deb can be a url too ?
<noiesmo> aman__, not sure what you mean sorry
<aman__> noiesmo:i'm new, i need this :deb ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/smb4k/unsupported/Kubuntu/breezy/ ./
<aman__> noiesmo: i need to install smb4k, their download url says to use this command to get it for kubuntu.
<noiesmo> ok you add this to the /etc/apt/sources.list then
<noiesmo> sudo apt-get update
<noiesmo> then you can do sudo apt-get install appname
<noiesmo> then you can do sudo apt-get install smb4k
<aman__> noiesmo: thanks, trying.
<noiesmo> dont put in :
<noiesmo> just deb ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/smb4k/unsupported/Kubuntu/breezy/ ./
<aman__> noiesmo: ok.
<aman__> noiesmo: success!! Thanks again. Its really a great experience-- here and kubuntu.
<noiesmo> np :)
<aman__> Oh, another thing, when i insert my perndrive konqueror says error, unable to find /media/sda1, any suggestion ?
<noiesmo> not sure  when the pens in do df -h see whats listed
<noiesmo> df -h will list all mount partitions
<Hobbsee> so will mount
<aman__> it has the entry: /dev/sda1
<noiesmo> wheres its mount then
<aman__> /dev/sda1             122M   95M   28M  78% /media/PENDRIVE
<noiesmo> aman__, well its /media/PENDRIVE not sda1 thats the prob
<aman__> hmmm...i got by going /media/PENDRIVE,
<noiesmo> default is sda1 did you change anything in fstab or do you have sata drives
<aman__> how can i say konqueror to use /media/PENDRIVE insteas of /media/sda1 ?
<noiesmo> not sure sorry
<noiesmo> Hobbsee, do you know ^^
<aman__> noiesmo: np:-)
<Hobbsee> er...
<Hobbsee> aman__: where'd you specify /media/PENDRIVE?  the fstab?
<aman__> No, i installed kubuntu just few hours ago and i am new.
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Hobbsee> i dont know either, sorry...
* Hobbsee suspects a bug
<noiesmo> yes its odd mine just uses sda1
<aman__> is there any menu updater tool installed in kubuntu ?
<NeoChaosX> it's kmenuedit
<NeoChaosX> just right click on any of the K menu entries, you should get an option to edit them
<noiesmo> it should update automatically if not after restart things are normally sorted or add manually kmenuedit
<aman__> got it !!
<MEtaLpREs> where are all the system icons stored? i want to modify some of them
<Hobbsee> locate png
<noiesmo> /usr/share/icons
<Hobbsee> yes, that's it...
<Hobbsee> mental blank there...
<noiesmo> ;)
<MEtaLpREs> cool thanks
<r0b> hi im on a fresh install of dapper, and everytime i run any program from console, i get a couple of errors which start with "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"
<dell500> is it possible to connect a SATA drive (300gb) onto the mobo, partition it in ubuntu, then backup x files, then take that SATA drive out, and put it into a SATA->USB enclosure and it will still work?
<myndmelder> I can't get Amarok to play anything from Streamtuner, nor any mp3's... I installed all the codecs that were needed...
<matyi> hello
<myndmelder> Hi
<matyi> van valakMagyar?
<word> Hi uh...I'm editting my K menu.and after saving it isn't updating...do I have to restart K or restart the computer for it to update?
<Hobbsee> word: if you hit the little save icon, it should save..
<Hobbsee> try restarting x, not the whole computer...
<cc-dash> myndmelder: look t this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<cc-dash> did you installed   libxine-extracodecs?
<mrfishhat> Has anyone had any luck with a multimedia keyboard?
<myndmelder> I got disconected... Anyways... I cannot seem to get amarok to play mp3's. I downloaded all the necessary codecs (if I folowed the forums and wiki correctly), but still no dice. Any advice?
<cfraz89> mynmelder: the trick is one of the xine packages
<cfraz89> make sure you have libexine-extracodecs
<cfraz89> and libakode2-mpeg
<cfraz89> also maybe libmad0
<MEtaLpREs> so how stable is dapper so far? is it worth upgrading and then upgrading again when the final is released or should i just wait till the final?
<cfraz89> well if you upgrade to dapper now it wont be hard to update to the final release
<cfraz89> if you have broadband
<cfraz89> its fairly stable
<cfraz89> but i dont like the move to cups 1.2
<cfraz89> has been nothing but trouble for me
<MEtaLpREs> i dont use a printer so wont really bother me
<cfraz89> i guess you should go for it then
<cfraz89> upgrading to final will only be an apt-get dist-upgrade away anyway
<myndmelder> cfraz89: I must be missing a repository because it isn't showing up in adept...
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> you have universe and multiverse?
<myndmelder> I have one multiverse...
<myndmelder> I think I am missing something...
<cc-dash> MEtaLpREs: i've installed dapper because breezy didn't like my hardware :-( i've no probs with dapper, printing with cups 1.2 also works
<mrfishhat> do you know if dapper has any multimedia keyboard support?
<cfraz89> only as far as kmilo goes i think
<mrfishhat> hmm
<cfraz89> actually i dont know
<cfraz89> my laptop has a few multimedia buttons on the side
<cfraz89> i just checked
<cfraz89> and they send key events in xev
<mrfishhat> i know they send evets
<mrfishhat> i just dont know how to bind them.
<mrfishhat> because i am teh n00b
<cfraz89> xbindkeys i think
<cc-dash> i don't have multimedia keys, so i don't know if it works. i think xbindkeys should work ...
<mrfishhat> ill give it a try
<mrfishhat> ah
<mrfishhat> command not found
<cc-dash> you have to download it ;-)
<mrfishhat> ah.
<mrfishhat> that explains a lot.
<cc-dash> --> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/xbindkeys
<mrfishhat> the i386 should work?
<cc-dash> ooops, sorry, you can directly install it with synaptic ...
<mrfishhat> ah
<mrfishhat> well
<mrfishhat> ill do that then
<myndmelder> cfraz89 I got it to work by changing the settings from gstreamer to xine... Does this mean I can delete gstramer from my computer or do I need it?
<myndmelder> cfraz89 I got it to work by changing the settings from gstreamer to xine... Does this mean I can delete gstramer from my computer or do I need it? the other problem I still have is that it won't play anything from streamtuner... Any advice on that one?
<myndmelder> What the... Sorry for the weird double post...
<FearMoth> i'm using kubuntu dapper, and when I try to install lirc make stops with the error "The present kernel configuration has modules disabled. Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support. Then build a kernel with module support enabled." .. when I run "lsmod" it lists loaded modules. what could be wrong?
<jorge_> hello
<jorge_> somebody here?
<DeadS0ul> I guess there are
<jorge_> hi
<jorge_> do you know how to make one program to autostart when you login?
<DeadS0ul> yeap in put a  link in ~/,kde/autostart
<jorge_> ahh, ok....
<jorge_> but, i remember something visual in kde settings
<DeadS0ul> for autostart
<DeadS0ul> ?
<jorge_> yes
<stargater> hi
<DeadS0ul> usually if you leave a program on when you log outta kde, it'll remember your last session .
<jorge_> hi
<DeadS0ul> and start those programs automatically
<jorge_> ahh, ok...
<jorge_> so it read
<jorge_> that file allways?
<stargater> where can fin the KDE apps in / ?
<stargater> or the settings app from KDE , im login as root (sudo -s)
<kosh> stargater: not sure what you are trying to do
<kosh> stargater: settings for kde apps are user specific and stored in your home directory and you would usually use kcontrol to set them
<stargater> kosh:  i will auto user login set
<stargater> i will open as root the settings app in KDE
<stargater> but i found the KDE folder in /
<stargater>  /opt is empty
<kosh> kde apps are all over in /usr/bin
<kosh> you do not want to play with any of that stuff directly
<kosh> that is a good way to break the system, also none of the settings are in there
<kosh> what you need to do is login to kde and run kcontrol -> system administration -> login manager -> convenience
<kosh> and then click on administrator mode
<stargater> ahh   /usr/share/apps/
<kosh> don't change those settings manually
<kosh> you are very likely to screw your system up
<stargater> reboot
<stargater> re
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> xine can play my divx video but kaffeine can't
<vinboy> kaffeine only play the sound
<kosh> vinboy: tell kaffeine to use xine
<vinboy> how do I set kaffeine to "always on top"?
<toni321> hi huys
<toni321> I am using QEMU to install kubuntu
<toni321> but it stops...any help?
<saaida> Damn firefox Eat's up the memory
<saaida> opera is much more memory friendly
<menghsiu> is 6.06 steady enough now ?
<leeghoofd> !gcc
<ubotu> rumour has it, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<leeghoofd> is build-essential the package to do c developping?
<toni321> I am using QEMU...my installation stops at "scanning pnp cards"...any help pls? - tnx
<toni321>  I am using QEMU...my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<toni321>  I am using QEMU...my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<toni321>  I am using QEMU to install LINUX...my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<toni321> Does anyone know how to use QEMU here?
<Neo62> bonjour a tous
<toni321> I have problems installing KUBUNTU...any help pls?
<Neo62> voila j'ai t sous Mandriva et la je viens de metter Kubuntu et je voulais savoir comme on fais les mise a jours
<Neo62> ??
<Neo62> ??
<danimo> Tonio_: don't ask if you can ask, just ask
<danimo> Neo62: this is an english-speaking channel, sorry
<Neo62> oh ok
<Tonio_> danimo: ? ;)
<cfraz89> vinboy: right click on its window decoration
<cfraz89> and go to advanced
<danimo> Tonio_: upps :)
<cfraz89> keep above others
<danimo> I mean toni321
<danimo> Tonio_: damn completion :)
<Tonio_> Neo62: #kubuntu-fr english here plz ;)
<Neo62> ok
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe ;)
<Neo62> thx
<Tonio_> Neo62: your servant
<Neo62> +++
<toni321> My installation in KUBUNTU stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<saaida> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera: ---------------------------> anyone familiar with this error when trying to install opera ?
<toni321> !
<ubotu> toni321: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<toni321> !pnp
<ubotu> toni321: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<toni321> What are pnp cards pls?
<toni321> What are pnp cards pls?
<saaida> someone please help me installing opera in ' xubuntu '
<toni321> xubuntu? lol
<saaida> yeah
<gduma> Hi
<toni321> is this a modofoed kubuntu?
<uniq> saaida: what's the error?
<uniq> please post it to: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<saaida> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/691918
<iNiku> has anybody managed to get a Cisco Aironet 350 PCMCIA wireless card to work in dapper?
<saaida> uniq : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/691918
<uniq> ok.
<iNiku> mine worked fine in breezy and everything looks fine in dapper, but it just won't communicate
<saaida> mine is not even installing
<saaida> :*
<uniq> saaida: try to choose the 'Other/static DEB' while downloading opera.
<uniq> the .deb you're tryting to install is buildt for debian etch.
<gduma> Need some help to konfigure my WPA encryption with Kubuntu
<saaida> <uniq> : i downloaded the ubuntu .deb
<gduma> anyone feels brave enough to help a noob??? ;)
<gduma> ?
<morrow> did anyone succeed in running 1600x1200 via DVI with radeon drivers?
<gduma> d
<_truthseek> hi@ll
<gduma> how can i tell konqueror which NIC to use as gateway?
<gduma> Konversation works know via WLAN, the rest of my stupid system seems to think i am off-line...?
<zmo> gduma: let's start by pinging a host: 'ping google.com' from konsole
<gduma> i tried, won't do. it#s really strange. i disabled my WPA encrytion, the NIC were restarted by the application, i debranched the ethernet cable, i can still chat with you but console says Unknown host...????
<uniq> saaida: go to opera.com download the Other/Static/DEB.
<gduma> my neighbours probably are having i nice free surf while i try to fix this stuff
<gduma> :)
<zmo> gduma: so probably a dns problem can you ping 72.14.207.99?
<saaida> uniq : no need it worked now
<uniq> gduma: try to ping a IP then. I would guess you have a nameserver problem. for example 82.211.81.166
<uniq> .. or just do as zmo says :)
<uniq> saaida: great :)
<gduma> no, i just realized that i tries to use the ethernet card as gateway, ie ping only uses this card. how can i change this.
<gduma> ?
<zmo> goto system settings->network settings->administrator mode...
<gduma> ah, you are right
<gduma> using the IP works
<gduma> so where do i configure the dns?
<gduma> network settings as well?
<zmo> gduma: you prefer konsole or system settings?
<gduma> konsole, there i see what i do
<zmo> gduma: first check out your current dns config: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gduma> ok
<gduma> says: nameserver 192.168.7.1
<gduma> that's my router / dsl modem
<zmo> gduma: ok and what is your default gateway: route -n ?
<gduma> Kernel IP routing table
<gduma> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<gduma> 192.168.7.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<gduma> 192.168.7.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<gduma> 0.0.0.0         192.168.7.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<gduma> 0.0.0.0         192.168.7.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<nico8481> hi
<gduma> eth1 is the WLAN NIC
<zmo> gduma: eth1 is your wireless nic?
<zmo> :-)
<_truthseek> I have a problem with kde, in some application (like synaptic terminal) I get very small text chars, I've already changed the fonts in kde preferences menu but they're still small
<zmo> gduma: did you try do bring your wireless nic down? ifdown eth1 or ifconfig eth1 down
<gduma> if i do so, we can't chat any longer, Konversation  seems to be the only tools that accepted the new setting.
<zmo> gduma: isn't it strange the neigbour's wireless ap has the same ip as your router?
<zmo> gduma: or did you configure both :-)
<zmo> gduma: what's your eth0 and eth1 ip? ifconfig
<gduma> yes i did. i first needed the ETH0 to access the WLan Access Point to disable WPA, then i enabled the ETH1 and when i disabled ETH0 only konversation, which was already running continued to work
<gduma> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:45:21:00:4B
<gduma>           inet addr:192.168.7.24  Bcast:192.168.7.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<gduma>           inet6 addr: fe80::240:45ff:fe21:4b/64 Scope:Link
<gduma>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<gduma>           RX packets:750 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<gduma>           TX packets:819 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<gduma>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<gduma>           RX bytes:427992 (417.9 KiB)  TX bytes:91712 (89.5 KiB)
<gduma>           Interrupt:209 Base address:0x4c00
<gduma> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:2A:65:03
<gduma>           inet addr:192.168.7.21  Bcast:192.168.7.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<gduma>           inet6 addr: fe80::20e:35ff:fe2a:6503/64 Scope:Link
<gduma>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<gduma>           RX packets:2099 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<gduma>           TX packets:951 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<gduma>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<gduma>           RX bytes:1719897 (1.6 MiB)  TX bytes:63565 (62.0 KiB)
<gduma>           Interrupt:185 Base address:0x2000 Memory:ff7fd000-ff7fdfff
<gduma> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<gduma>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<gduma>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<gduma>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<gduma>           RX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<gduma>           TX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<gduma>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<gduma>           RX bytes:8367 (8.1 KiB)  TX bytes:8367 (8.1 KiB)
<gduma> both are configured via dhcp. I wonder if i change the ip of eth0 to another subnet, maybe that will fix the problem
<CaNsA> my hdd is partitioned into three, c,d,e. winxp is the original o/s which is on d. im and emptying c to install kubuntu on it.
<uniq> oh. gduma please DON'T do that again.
<zmo> gduma: next time use pastebin
<CaNsA> lol
<zmo> !pastebin
<uniq> use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com for this
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<CaNsA> is there anything i gtta watch for so that i dont screw my winxp install?
<gduma> ok.
<uniq> thanks :)
<zmo> gduma: first try this: sudo route del default gw dev eth0
<kosh> I thought that windows xp came pre screwed ;)
<CaNsA> lol
<CaNsA> i think so too
<CaNsA> but i use it for work
<gduma> ok did that console says:dev: Unknown host
<CaNsA> it wont screw up the booting will it?
<CaNsA> cos c is the winxp system drive
<CaNsA> even though winxp is on d
<CaNsA> if u get what i mean
<kosh> I don't realy know what it will do exactly
<kosh> I have not done a kubuntu install on a system that had a previous os on it that needed to remain intact
<zmo> gduma: try sudo route del default gw 192.168.7.1 dev eth0
<kosh> however I am going to wander off for a while
<CaNsA> kk
<gduma> ok worked fine
<CaNsA> cheers
<zmo> gduma: now can you resolve names: ping google.com?
<gduma> no, still unknown host
<_thumper_> I'm currently on Breezy, and thought it was about time to upgrade to Dapper
<_thumper_> Went through sources.list and changed breezy to dapper
<_thumper_> commented out some of the extras I had
<_thumper_> However when I went to use adept to upgrade
<zmo> gduma: can you still ping 72.14.207.99 ?
<_thumper_> selected full upgrade and previewed changes
<_thumper_> and saw that it wanted to uninstall 200 odd packages including kdebase and adept
<_thumper_> wtf?
<uniq> _thumper_: it'll upgrade the packages. goahead. it's perfectly normal.
<_thumper_> uniq: even though it says it's going to remove them?
<uniq> oh.. uninstall.
<cfraz89> it might help to install kubuntu-desktop aswell before you upgrade
<cfraz89> i think itll give kde priority
<_thumper_> I'll just start adept again and see the status of kubuntu-desktop
<gduma> yes, does the tracert command exit ?
<cfraz89> k
<zmo> gduma: yeah it's called traceroute
<_thumper_> I see that kubuntu-desktop is not installed
<zmo> gduma: i think you have to apt-get it first...
<_thumper_> I have grabbed the updates for the dapper repositories
<_thumper_> If I try to install kubuntu-desktop now will it stuff things up?
<_thumper_> Should I do it as part of the dist-upgrade?
<zmo> gduma: try to refresh your ip lease for your eth1 device: sudo dhclient eth1
<zmo> gduma: and then check your resolv.conf: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cfraz89> it should be ok to get it from dapper
<cfraz89> try installing kubuntu-desktop from dapper and preview it
<gduma> ok still have the same entry, my router / nameserver is in resolv.conf, the new lease command produced this line : bound to 192.168.7.21 -- renewal in 376872 seconds.
<_thumper_> cfraz89: it says BREAK...
<gduma> won't paste al
<gduma> :)
<_thumper_> If I select kubuntu-desktop as well as the full upgrade it still wants to remove 201 packages
<zmo> gduma: maybe your neigbour's router isn't proxying dns requests
<_thumper_> kdebase to remove, but kdebase-bin and kdebase-data still there ???
<zmo> gduma: do you have admin access to the ap?
<cfraz89> hmmm
<cfraz89> try going back to breezy sources
<cfraz89> install kubuntu-desktop
<cfraz89> then dapper
<gduma> yes, it's my network
<_truthseek> having trouble with eclipse and phpeclipse: installed the version from synaptic
<xst> I am trying to install kubuntu with the installer from beta2 but after it formatted my partitions (from the manual partition step) it does NOT continue from step 6. What to do?
<_thumper_> cfraz89: if I do the apt-get update after changing sources back, does that overwrite what it received from dapper?
<_truthseek> but when help->software updates->find and install I get the error: Error creating feature "file:/usr/lib/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.pde.source_3.1.1/". [/usr/lib/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.pde.source_3.1.1/feature.xml (No such file or directory)] 
<cfraz89> yep
<_thumper_> cool - I'll try that
<cfraz89> okie
<_truthseek> and if a create the dir and the xml file it's still doesn't work because it's an empty xml file..
<gduma> I will try to reboot the system, maybe some configs will be written only when Dapper reboots
<gduma> I'll be back
<gduma> thanks for your help
<zmo> gduma: yw
<_thumper_> cfraz89: choosing just kubuntu-desktop from breezy repos says BREAK on install
<_thumper_> however it is the only thing to get installed
<_thumper_> nothing upgraded or removed?
<_thumper_> is it just confused?
<cfraz89> ohhh
<cfraz89> i really dont know
<cfraz89> try it from a terminal
<cfraz89> see what it says
<xst> Are there some other installer on the desktop CD than the quite buggy new one?
<_thumper_> cfraz89: says depends on akode but it is not going to be installed
<_truthseek> incredible.. now it seems to work..
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> try installing akode
<_truthseek> and I've not done anything lol
<_thumper_> cfraz89: done that, it removed 4 and installed 1, then added kubuntu-desktop, installed ok
<_thumper_> I'll try the dapper repos again now...
<cfraz89> cool
<_thumper_> Ah, bugger - still trying to remove most of KDE - however I've got to go and do some real world work now...
<_thumper_> back to it later
<xst> Actually, even if I do not format the partitions, the installer does not continue from step 6. Any ideas?
<steveire> I can't connect to 127.0.0.1. How do I check the state of my apache server?
<apokryphos> steveire: go to localhost in a browser
<zmo> steveire: sudo netstat -wutanp
<steveire> apokryphos: Yes, it's timing out.
<apokryphos> steveire: view your access and error log then
<apokryphos> steveire: does the server itself start up?
<apokryphos> steveire: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<steveire> still nothing: http://pastebin.com/692010
<apokryphos> wait, why can't you connect to 127.0.0.1? :/
<zmo> steveire: apache2 isn't listening on your loopback interface
<zmo> steveire: try your ip
<steveire> zmo: also nothing
<steveire> there's some config file I can change isn't there?
<zmo> zmo: yeah /etc/apache2/
<zmo> steveire: you're not running a firewall?
<steveire> nope
<zmo> steveire: can you connect with netcat? nc -vv <ip> 80
<steveire> I just checked ports.conf. It says listen 80
<steveire> I'll try now
<zmo> steveire: once connected type: GET /HTTP/1.1 and hit enter twice
<steveire> 86.42.131.106: inverse host lookup failed: Unknown host
<zmo> zmo: connection refused?
<steveire> yes.
<zmo> steveire: errr i just tried your ip and there's a website running
<zmo> steveire: Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) PHP/4.4.0-3 Server at 86.42.131.106 Port 80
<jpatrick> groovy
<jpatrick> steveire: same here
<steveire> I type it in firefox and get nohing
<steveire> what about now?
<jpatrick> steveire: same
<jpatrick> I see an EngWiki
<zmo> steveire: add Listen 127.0.0.1 to your apache2.conf
<h3sp4wn> Some routers don't allow connections from the trusted interface to the trusted
<h3sp4wn> Some routers don't allow connections from the trusted interface to the untrusted sorry
<steveire> bizarre. What do you see when you connect to me?
<zmo> steveire: http://pastebin.com/692028
<n3storm> hi everyone
<n3storm> I have installed Tango Icon Theme
<steveire> It doesn't make any sense that I can't see that.
<n3storm> but SVG icons doesn't look nice
<steveire> I added that listen command to ports.conf. nothing.
<gringo> hi there. can anybody tell me how to get my wifi connection working? the wpa_supplicant is driving me crazy :(
<n3storm> Do I have to patch kdelibs and kdebase in order to see that?
<zmo> steveire: you're ports.conf should contain 'Listen 127.0.0.1:80'
<zmo> s/you're/your
<steveire> yeah, that's what it has now.
<zmo> steveire: did you restart apache2 service?
<h3sp4wn> gringo: post your wpa_supplicant.conf
<steveire> I tried
<zmo> steveire: still no 127.0.0.1 on port 80  in netstat -wutanp ?
<steveire> http://pastebin.com/692036
<gringo> yes i'll but first I have to get a larger LAN Cable cause I am sitting in the floor :D brb
<steveire> still nothing like that, no
<n3storm> Anybody here is using Tango Icon Theme with kubuntu 5.10 and kde 3.5.2?
<n3storm> My tango icons look rough and gradients look ugly
<steveire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166735&highlight=pppoe <<< I'm also having this issue. Is there any way they could be linked?
<saaida> i have a new problem . i can't use apt-get anymore . cause when i try to do so it tell me to run apt-get -f install . but when i do run -f install. it tell me to remove opera  :) .... how i can fix this without running opera ( opera is working for me )
<cfraz89> maybe you should copy all the opera files
<cfraz89> remove opera
<cfraz89> and than copy them back
<cfraz89> a little cheap though
<zmo> steveire: i can't reproduce your problem on my machine. you're probably right that it is somehow linked to your pppoe setup...
<shadowfox> anybody know how to change the konsole font? the letter 'c' and 'm' kinda runs together making it hard to read
<zmo> shadowfox: system settings -> appearance -> fonts -> fixed width font
* remon is back :)
<shadowfox> zmo: that's it! i've been changing the non-fixed-width font
<remon> does anyone perhaps used the beta2 live cd ?
<remon> it didnt' setup my screen :(
<remon> I wonder where I can put a bug report for that, it's pretty important to have something visible on your screen :-)
* michi50 ist AFK Away From Keyboard
<LeeJunFan> remon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<remon> LeeJunFan: thanks
<jugjit>  Hello
<jugjit>  Can anyone give me some advice on the matter of external USB devices?
<jugjit>  I ama newbie I just have some files on a USB pen and I wish to be able to see them and use them.
<jugjit>  The files are Word docs and some jpegs, but I wish to see some of the Word docs in OpenOffice2
<jugjit>  Don't how to do it.
<remon> jugjit: plug the usb pen into an usb port
<remon> kde then shows you a dialog, and places an icon on the desktop
<gringo> back again
<gringo> so here is my wpa_supplicant.conf
<gringo> ssid="Gringo"
<gringo>         #psk="ble48u3ieb0exoeprlespiudl0stla4leciufroubroa0lek0u36achleciasou"
<gringo>         psk=3eb58bbfbe659e64f217d90195c95b5b6b3067c95ba3d993384e3a636ed94a77
<gringo> grr
<gringo> ---- begin here
<gringo> i'll load it up
<gringo> http://dergringo.ch/wpa_supplicant.conf
<gringo> http://dergringo.ch/interfaces
<gringo> anyone can help me? wpa isn't working :(
<gringo> the problem is that i dont get a DHCP offer
<gringo> it's working with windows xp
<zmo> gringo: is wpa_supplicant enabled in /etc/default/wpasupplicant ?
<gringo> zmo: ? i don't understand... never touched this file
<gringo> let me see
<gringo> zmo: there is no such file in /etc/default
<zmo> gringo: it's a folder /etc/default
<zmo> gringo: wpasupplicant is a file in /etc/default
<gringo> gringo@gringo2:/etc/default$ ls
<gringo> acpid         alsa  bluez-utils  cdrecord  dbus    hal   hplip                            lvm-common  ntpdate        pcmcia  rcS    rsync  useradd
<gringo> acpi-support  apmd  bootlogd     cupsys    devpts  halt  linux-restricted-modules-common  mdadm       nvidia-kernel  pmi     rscsi  tmpfs
<gringo> there is no file 'wpasupplicant'
<zmo> gringo: you're running breezy right?
<gringo> no dd beta2 :D
<h3sp4wn> gringo: hash out eapol_version=1 and group=TKIP and change group to group=TKIP , what card are you using ?
<zmo> zmo: hmmm i don't have a dapper box here right now
<gringo> i have intel centrino
<gringo> oh i'll do the changes 1mom
<h3sp4wn> gringo: is the wireless card eth1 ?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: no wlan is eth0
<richips> why not, gringo? these are just aliases
<richips> simple nicknames
<h3sp4wn> gringo: you want to run "wpa_supplicant -ieth0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d -Dipw" - from a terminal to see what is going on
<gringo> h3sp4wn:
<gringo> Line 7: invalid key_mgmt 'WPA_PSK'
<gringo> Line 7: no key_mgmt values configured.
<gringo> Line 7: failed to parse key_mgmt 'WPA_PSK'.
<gringo> Line 9: invalid cipher 'TKIPCCMP'.
<gringo> Line 9: failed to parse group 'TKIPCCMP'.
<gringo> Line 12: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwi                                                                                                   se cipher
<gringo> Oo
<gringo> damn
<jpatrick> gringo: please use pastebin
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gringo> oh ok, im sorry i'll use pastebin
<jugjit>  I have plugged my USB pen into a USB hub, which is connected to my machine.
<jugjit>  unfortunately I cannot see the device in /media, any ideas?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: so here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13203
<h3sp4wn> gringo: try using http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13204 as your wpa_supplicant.conf
<zmo> jugjit: type dmesg in a console
<h3sp4wn> gringo: and running the other line again
<zmo> jugjit: do you see any usb related messages there?
<jugjit>  I see the USb messages
<jugjit>  zmo 'usb-storage : scan device complete'
<zmo> jugjit: enter the command mount without any options...what do you see?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13205
<jugjit>  zmo it is initialised USnb mass storage device and it seems regsitered it.
<jugjit> [4294760.549000]  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<jugjit> [4294760.552000]  scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<jugjit> [4294760.553000]  usb-storage: device found at 3
<jugjit> [4294760.553000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<jugjit> [4294760.553000]  usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<jugjit> [4294760.553000]  USB Mass Storage support registered.
<jugjit> [4294765.553000]    Vendor: I0MEGA    Model: UMni256MB*IOM2H4  Rev: 2.00
<jugjit> [4294765.553000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<h3sp4wn> gringo: add scan_ssid=1 and try adding your key in plain text psk="whateverkeyis" hash out the encrypted one
<jugjit>  zmo anything else I need to do?
<h3sp4wn> gringo: then run it again
<zmo> jugjit: try to mount it manually. make a mount point in /media e.g. usbdisk
<zmo> jugjit: sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk
<ubuntu__> hello, i have a big problem with espresso on Beta 2
<ubuntu__> can anybody help me please?
<Nysosym> when i click on "next" in the partition dialog, espresso crashes
<zmo> jugjit: first we need to know what device name the usbstick got like /dev/sda1
<Nysosym> would anyone have the failure?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around at all?  know about Nysosym's problem?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm?
<jugjit>  zmo I have used mkdir command, now going to check for device name.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: problem with espresso - your area, isnt it?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13206 :(:(
<Riddell> Nysosym: which page?
<Nysosym> Riddel i use Dapper Drake Beta 2 and Espresso crashes when i click on "next" in the partition dialog
<Riddell> which page?
<Nysosym> one moment please
<jugjit>  amo how do I check the name for the  USB device?
<Riddell> Nysosym: which language?
<h3sp4wn> gringo: what is the line after psk ?
<Nysosym> Riddel "Select a disk" on language german and english, the same problem
<Riddell> Nysosym: ah yes, known problem
<Nysosym> would you have the failure?
<zmo> jugjit: if you plug in your usbstick and then dmesg | tail do you see something like sdaX ?
<Riddell> Nysosym: fixed in the repository
<Nysosym> Riddel, okay any workaround?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: there ist just the '}'
<Riddell> Nysosym: problem is in get_disk_choices, change autopartition to part_disk on the last line
<Riddell> in kde-ui.py
<h3sp4wn> gringo: its is supposed to be psk="thisiswhereiputmyunencryptedkeyfortesting"
<Nysosym> Riddell: okay :)
<Nysosym> Riddell: which directory? :D
<gringo> h3sp4wn: this is how my wpa_sup.conf looks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13209
<jugjit>  zmo All I get is >
<Riddell> Nysosym: /usr/lib/python-2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend
<jugjit>  using the dmesg | comand
<gringo> h3sp4wn: oh I forgot these ""... :/ sorry
<zmo> jugjit: it's dmesg | tail
<zmo> jugjit: to show the last 10 lines of dmesg output
<jugjit>  zmo sorry I'll try again.
<zmo> jugjit: hit ctrl-c to escape the >
<gringo> h3sp4wn: now i added the "" and executed the command again. now i get no error but again the "no suitable access point" message
<h3sp4wn> gringo: what accesspoint are you using ?
<jugjit> [4300283.684000]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<jugjit> [4300283.684000]  sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<jugjit> [4300283.684000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<jugjit> [4300283.691000]  SCSI device sdb: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)
<jugjit> [4300283.691000]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<jugjit> [4300283.691000]  sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<jugjit> [4300283.691000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<jugjit> [4300283.691000]   /dev/scsi/host9/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table
<jugjit> [4300283.696000]  Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi9, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<jugjit> [4300283.697000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<jugjit>  zmo the above is what I get
<zmo> jugjit: next time use pastebin
<zmo> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<jugjit>  ok.
<zmo> jugjit: is the stick formatted already?
<Nysosym> Riddell: when i use Adept on Live CD, does espresso work perfectly after?
<zmo> jugjit: fat32, ntfs, ext3 ?
<Riddell> Nysosym: no, I don't think the fix has been updated yet
<jugjit>  The stick just holds data such as Word docs and jpegs, so I would say its pre formatted
<gringo> h3sp4wn: Netopia 3347W
<Riddell> uploaded
<Nysosym> Riddell: hmm okay, because i cant find the right line in kde-ui.py
<zmo> jugjit: let's try to mount it then: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk
<jugjit>  zmo ok and tahnks for the help.
<Nysosym> Riddell: or can you send me the fixed version please? :)
<jugjit>  zmo what does t and vfat mean?
<sword-> hey does anyone know a good dvd ripping program for ubuntu?
<Riddell> Nysosym: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/ubiquity/ubuntu/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py
<apokryphos> sword-: k3b with the relevant plugins is meant to be quite good. See k3b.org
<zmo> jugjit: -t means filesystem type and vfat is a linux fat implementation
<sword-> cool thanka apokryphos
<zmo> jugjit: you could also just try without the -t vfat and see if it works
<h3sp4wn> gringo: try adding ap_scan=2 back to the top of the file before the {
<Nysosym> Riddel thx
<jugjit>  ok thanks again for the advice.
<zmo> jugjit: yw
<wk2x> have got anybody know-how with pinnacle TV cards (110i)?
<kimo> guys, is it safe enough to use kpowersave now ?
<jugjit>  zmo taking out -t and vfat, I get mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jpatrick> kimo: I use it, and it's ok
<kimo> perfect ..
<zmo> kimo: me too, no probs
<kimo> removing klaptop ...
<jpatrick> just don't suspend to ram
<zmo> jugjit: but does it work with the vfat option?
<kimo> is there a reson why many KDE apps don't have their "help" installed?
<kimo> jpatrick: why!
<jpatrick> I did and the laptop stopped
<gringo> h3sp4wn: Line 7: too large scan_ssid (value=2 max_value=1)
<jpatrick> but maybe it was just me...
<kimo> jpatrick: it works here, but it starts suspending *after* I log out !!!
<jpatrick> kimo: installed the *-doc packages?
<kimo> jpatrick: guess not, but an application should depend on its docs I guess!
<jpatrick> they don't
<gringo> wk2x: :D
<jpatrick> just suggest
<h3sp4wn> gringo: Why is it in line 7 I specifically said that it needs to before the network { section i.e on the line above
<kimo> where can I suggest
<wk2x> gringo: smile
<jugjit>  just using vfat just mount switches that cna be used.
<jpatrick> kimo: the program packages suggest the -doc packages
<h3sp4wn> gringo: should be in line 2 or 3
<gringo> h3sp4wn: Line 4: Invalid configuration line 'scan_ssid=2'
<wk2x> have nobody know-how with tv-cards
<wk2x> v4l2
<h3sp4wn> gringo: let me see the config as it stands now to pastebin
<gringo> k
<kimo> !! it says kubuntu-desktop depends on powernowd, but it removed it!
<ubotu> kimo: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<gringo> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13212
<jugjit>  what I mean typing sudo mount vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk
<jugjit>  zmo just dispalys mount switches that can be used
<zmo> jugjit: you forgot -t
<h3sp4wn> gringo: I didn't say change scan_ssid to 2 (it still should be scan_ssid=1) what I did say was add the line ap_scan=2 - is english your first language ?
<jugjit>  zmo sorry I confused you I have tried it -t and vfat and Iget the following:
<gringo> no it isn't my first language, im sorry bout that... I'll change the file
<gringo> h3sp4wn:
<jugjit>  mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<h3sp4wn> gringo: That is not a problem I will try to make my responses clearer
<h3sp4wn> gringo: the line ap_scan=2 should be above the section which starts with network {
<h3sp4wn> gringo: the line scan_ssid=1 should be inside the { }
<gringo> yes i understood and changed it. I retyped the command and i am pasting the whole stuff
<zmo> jugjit: type ls -al /dev/sdb* in your console
<milian> hey guys, I just accidently hit a key combo in quanta and now I don't see the menu anymore. With menu I mean the Data | ... | Extras | Help thing
<h3sp4wn> gringo: Have you re run the command ?
<milian> how can I get that back?
<jugjit>  I just tried sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb  /media/usbdisk
<jugjit>  nothing appeared.
<zmo> jugjit: nothing is good :-)
<zmo> jugjit: now you can (probably) browse to /media/usbdisk
<wk2x> k
<jugjit>  zmo thanks for the help.  I will have a look now.
<gringo> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13213
<zmo> jugjit: yw
<gringo> h3sp4wn: now it seems to be stucked. it doesn't go back to command line itself I have to abort
<jugjit>  zmo its worked I can see the files, in future do I need to make a mount point for USB
<wk2x> nobody can help me with my tv-card problem..It's a pity.have a nice day
<zmo> jugjit: check out man fstab and add /dev/sdb /media/usbdisk to /etc/fstab
<jugjit>  thanks for all the help, you have made this newbie proud to be part of the kubuntu crew
<gringo> wk2x: beschreibe dein problem ;)
<Nysosym> ohh ein deutscher ^^
<gringo> wk2x: mit logs und allem drum und dran
<wk2x> hehe
<zmo> jugjit: :-)
<ctothej> Has anyone been successful getting kubuntu AMD64 version installed and working on an ATI graphics card ?
<gringo> Nysosym: fast :D
<Nysosym> ein stereicher? :D
<wk2x> Nysosym: Schweizer
<wk2x> ;)
<gringo> :D
<zmo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Nysosym> verflucht, wollte ich zuerst sagen :D
<Nysosym> zmo sry i will speak englich :D
<wk2x> i'am too
<gringo> me 2 -.-
<h3sp4wn> gringo: run iwlist eth0 scan
<Nysosym> riddel all works very fine now, thx again my friend :D
<jugjit>  zmo by adding /dev/sdb /media/usbdisk to /etc/fstab, what does it do?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: done: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13214
<jugjit>  zmo so you can see the USB device
<h3sp4wn> gringo: and the router is using wpa-psk ?
<zmo> jugjit: do other usbdisks mount automatically?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: yes WPA - PSK
<jugjit>  zmo I have not tried any others, but I will do soon.
<zmo> jugjit: you shouldn't have to edit your fstab to mount usbstick on ubuntu
<zmo> jugjit: are you running breezy or a dapper flight/beta ?
<jugjit>  zmo I'm runing brezzt
<jugjit>  breezy
<gringo> h3sp4wn: it works without any problems under windows xp
<gringo> h3sp4wn: but i want to get rid of it :)
<wk2x> i have got the problem with a pinnacle tv-card (110i).i use kubuntu 5.10. i see that the driver is loaded but it doesn't run with kdetv, xawtv...the log file can you see here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13215 ...thx for any help!
<jugjit>  zmo - from what you said before about add /dev/sdb /media/usbdisk to /etc/fstab, how do I do that?
<h3sp4wn> gringo: try setting the key on the access point to something more simple. (so we can test it)
<gringo> h3sp4wn: ok i changed to "kubuntutest"
<Ryoga85> hi, which programme sets the volume when I press my volume keys?
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: alsamixer (via console), and kmix
<zmo> jugjit: you really shouldn't have to add your usbdisk to /etc/fstab only as a workaround...
<Ryoga85> oh, i right mentioned... when I close kmix and press the key, it gets started again...
<jugjit>  thanks for the info, could you tell me where I can get detailed info on all Linux to mounting and etc.
<Ryoga85> so sth has to start kmix, or not, Hobbsee?
<jugjit>  I would like to know more so I can help other people out with the problems, thanks again zmo
<Hobbsee> you dont have to start kmix.  there's a setting in kmix to keep the last saved settings, or discard them on reboot...you might want to choose which option you want for that...
<gringo> jugjit: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=linux+basics&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<jugjit>  thanks gringo much appeciated
<zmo> jugjit: don't forget to man stuff: man fstab
<jugjit>  :-)
<Ryoga85> no Hobbsee, I just wanted to know which program reacts when I press my volume keys
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<zmo> jugjit: check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77141&highlight=automount+usb+disk
<jugjit>  zmo I have had a look at man fstab intersitng about filesystems. :-)
<gringo> h3sp4wn: now i added the new PSK to my wpa_sup.conf. Also did: wpa_passphrase "Gringo" kubuntutest
<saaida> Does anyone knwo of a way to pass the "Digital Rights Management" in a using vlc ?
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: and do you know if there is a way to get some special keys working?
<Ryoga85> they worked with gnome, but kde doesn't seem to recognize them
<Hobbsee> er....i'm no expert, not having those kind of keys.  you have to bind them in somehow to the keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol.  google for more info...
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: but it doesn't recognize all my keys, only some. I got my browser- and Mail keys working and the volume keys work too but they are not set in the shortcuts
<jugjit>  hey all thanks, now I have to go its a been a blast and I hope you to meet you in here again.
<jugjit>  :-)
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: but there are 4 keys which just don't get recognized
<jugjit>  bye for now.
<gringo> bye jugjit
<zmo> jugjit: bye !
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: i'm afraid you'll have to google it - i really have no idea...
<zmo> saaida: you mean for dvd-playback?
<saaida> zmo: no . i downloaded wmv file which play perfect under winxp . but with vlc or any other media it does not.
<HymnToLife> saaida> w32codecs installed ?
<Ryoga85> saaida: well, it's called "WINDOWS media video" for a reason...
<Ryoga85> btw. wmv works for me till now, but avi doesn't*lol*
<saaida> HymnToLife : yeah
<zmo> saaida: you probably know about this one: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<zmo> saaida: there it says "Note: WMV files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) are not playable by the codecs."
<HymnToLife> saaida> try playing it with xine; it' said to be the best for such stuff
<ubuntu> salut
<ubuntu> des francais ici ?
<zmo> saaida: w32codecs that is
<HymnToLife> oui, mais...
<saaida> zmo : so there is no way to do it ? ??
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gringo> :D
<wk2x> pillul
<gringo> muahaha
<HymnToLife> lmao
<saaida> HymnToLife : xine can play DRM files ?
<HymnToLife> DRM files are a no-go
<wk2x> nice day
<Ryoga85> ahh... "Acer Hotkey driver for Linux" that sounds nice...
<zmo> saaida: i never came across a drm'ed wmv file before
<gringo> cya wk2x
<gringo> h3sp4wn: I have to go now. Thank you very much for your help. I'll try to play around with that wpa_supplicant stuff. Thanks!!
<gringo> oh any of you guys now wich packet I need to play mp3's ?
<gringo> _know_
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<Ryoga85> HymnToLife: do you know a PCI WLAN Card that works with kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> nope sorry
<gringo> thanks! and bye
<h3sp4wn> Best supported is atheros
<HymnToLife> never messed with it, wired all the way for me
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: do you know a PCI WLAN Card that works with kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !tell Ryoga85 about wireless
<Ryoga85> lol
<Ryoga85> ty
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> try to grab something that works out of the box, if you can...
<h3sp4wn> rl2500 used to work really well but they have broken it in dapper
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: i'm using a netgear wg511v2 made in china card...it works reasonably well - i just found a nice new driver for it that makes it faster :D
<Ryoga85> it's not for me, just for my cousin. i'll tell him about.
<Ryoga85> the card in my laptop works well :)
* michi50|afk is back.
<xoso> how can i configurate grub so that windows is the default system to start?
<HymnToLife> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<HymnToLife> the first link should have the answer
<xoso> yes thanks
<Ryoga85> awk: cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.15-21-386/build/include/linux/version.h (No such file or directory)
<Ryoga85> HymnToLife: what's that
<Ryoga85> or what can I do to compile that?
<zmo> Ryoga85: get your kernel headers sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Ryoga85> ty
<zmo> yw
<v_> hi all!  does anyone know how to upgrade to dapper from breezy? ...i dled the live cd but cant seem to find a way to upgrade
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<v_> thanks
<Tm_T> v_: but beware, dapper isn't released yet so some things may work bit unpleasantly
<v_> hmm i dont have gksudo isntalled
<v_> Tm_T: i hear ya
<xoso> is there a german channel for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<zmo> v_: kdesu for kubuntu
<xoso> thx :D ok now i understood the ! function
<_75k> is it ok to ask for help here? :)
<v_> _75k: nope ;)  you will be booed and kicked out..just kidding..whats the quesiton
<_75k> heh
<_75k> well ive just installed kubuntu today and i dont yet understand how compiling works etc... i've been trying to get linux DC++ to work but its only available in certain distros, so i got it in source format
<_75k> but i need some sort of guide to explain to me how to install it
<_75k> do you know of any?
<v_> what does compiling have to with dc++
<zmo> _75k: did you check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76643 yet?
<v_> you need to compile it?
<_75k> yeah its in source
<_75k> thanks zmo i'm having a look
<v_> oh...i guess you will ened to dl the compilers etc
<_75k> thanks zmo! that worked great :)
<ziza> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DaSkreech> Is there a shortcut key to move around the tabs in Konsole?
<smoosh> hi, i think that i've found a bug in kubuntu...
<smoosh> the owner of file "~/.kde/share/config/kcontrolrc" is root and not the current user...
<zmo> smoosh: my kcontrolrc is owned by me, not root
<smoosh> zmo: mine was owned by root...
<smoosh> zmo: ...in breezy
<joe_attaboy> mine is owned by me
<joe_attaboy> breezy Kubuntu
<zmo> smoosh: in breezy too, chown it back to yourself and see when it changes again...
<smoosh> zmo: now i've changed the owner to me... i'll see if will change...
<zmo> smoosh: do you use kdesu or sudo for gui apps?
<joe_attaboy> you *are* looking in your /home, right?
<smoosh> zmo: usually i use sudo
<Ryoga85> I havea question
<jpatrick> smoosh / _smoosh: there's you're problem, use kdesu
<smoosh> joe_attaboy: yes
<zmo> smoosh: you should run kde gui apps with kdesu and sudo for console apps
<Ryoga85> how to install ndiswrapper without being connected to the internet?
<joe_attaboy> ok, just checking ;-)
<smoosh> zmo: ok
<smoosh> jpatrick: ok
<ctothej> when is dapper scheduled for stable release?
<joe_attaboy> june, I heard
<smoosh> so is right that this file is owned by root at default?
<ctothej> oh nice. is it difficult to upgrade?
<joe_attaboy> I also heard there's lots of bugs to kill
<joe_attaboy> still
<joe_attaboy> no, shouldn't be.
<joe_attaboy> I did an upgrade from KDE 3.5 to 3.5.2 using Adept. worked perfectly
<ctothej> oh nice. what major new features will there be?
<joe_attaboy> killed a nasty bug in kicker, too
<ctothej> sweet
<Ryoga85> how to install ndiswrapper without being connected to the internet?
<joe_attaboy> there should be some upgrade info on the kubuntu site.
<Ryoga85> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<joe_attaboy> ctothej: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000072.html
<joe_attaboy> some links there, too
<joe_attaboy> Ryoga85: what kind of wireless are you looking to support?
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: I havea problem with kdesu
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: which is?
<remnon> heya, any idea why videos in firefox play for a few milliseconds and then stop ? i've taken the new codecs from EasyUbuntu, but nothing seems to really work O_
<emma> hi
<emma> is this pssible
<emma> ?
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: No matter what password I put in it allows me into whatever app I asked ti to run
<DaSkreech> it
<emma> what i want to do is connect a firewire drive to by kubuntu box and have itunes on my mac get it's library over the ntwork
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> maybe it's lagging...
<munzir> Hi, I am getting errors like "mime types not supported" and "protocol not supported http" when I installed kde in a chroot in my dapper, what could be the reason, please?
<jpatrick> munzir: not sure, sorry
<Ryoga85> is there a way to get my USB Card Reader working with Kubuntu?
<Ryoga85> !cardreader
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ryoga85
<munzir> !chroot
<ubotu> [chroot]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Ryoga85> no one?
<Sputnik_NL> hello everybody
<Ryoga85> hi
<kBanshee> Yello :)
<Sputnik_NL> I'm not sure if any Kubuntu developers are in here, but I like to thank them for their awesome job!
<Sputnik_NL> hey guys/gals :)
<rostok> hi
<jpatrick> Sputnik_NL: hello
<kBanshee> I'm having troubels changing my Iconset in kde.. can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Sputnik_NL> what iconset you want to use?
<kBanshee> This one: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=38098
<kBanshee> I'm running KDE 3.5.2
<jpatrick> kBanshee: you doing it via KControl?
<Sputnik_NL> yeah just what I wanted to ask
<kBanshee> Systemsettings -> Appearance
<Sputnik_NL> just open the Icons panel, and install the tar.gz
<kBanshee> Ok.. I was trying to install the index :)
<kBanshee> That was too simple :)
<MEtaLpREs> ok so i just upgraded to dapper from breezy, and now I can get my comp to boot all the way to kde, it gets about halfway done booting then stops, is there a way I can chroot into that install and find a log file showing exactly where its atopping?
<MEtaLpREs> *can't get my comp to boot to kde
<Sputnik_NL> I've a question as well. Can anybody tell me how the behaviour from the Ubuntu devs towards the Kubuntu devs is right now? I heard some rumors...
<Sputnik_NL> what message do you see MEtaLpREs?
<MEtaLpREs> i dont remember what it stops on, but If theres a log file i can get to from this livecd then I can tell you
<Sputnik_NL> I'm not sure what log you'll need right now...
<MEtaLpREs> does kubuntu have a boot log?
<xoso> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nico8481> is it normal that I can't play ogg files with amaroK while I'm ripping a CD through the audiocd:/ KIOSlaves ?
<nico8481> i think it worked before
<nico8481> but now it says 'media could not be loaded'
<zmo> MEtaLpREs: when it stops you can try to switch to another vty using ctrl+alt+f1
<zmo> MEtaLpREs: you should try to fetch /var/log/Xorg0.log and /var/log/messages
<zmo> MEtaLpREs: that's Xorg.0.log
<nico8481> and when i tried to start kde's sound system (it was disabled since it doesn't seem to be necessary for anything and prevents the sound to work in UT) it said that the default audio was used and the sound system would use the null device instead
<MEtaLpREs> ok thanks, i'll try to get those files
<nysosym> re :)
<kBanshee> BCCBCC9305
<nysosym> is there any programm like ekiga for KDE?
<kBanshee> Damn :)
<kBanshee> Wrong window :)
<zmo> kBanshee: your password?
<kBanshee> Ssst :)
<zmo> kBanshee: :-)
<kBanshee> That is now my old password :)
<Sputnik_NL> sorry guys, I was disturbed
<Sputnik_NL> you're already helped MEtaLpREs?
<stargater> re
<MEtaLpREs> i dont know yet, when i get those log files and find out whats causing it to stop i may need help resolving it
<Sputnik_NL> ok, hope you get it sorted
<Sputnik_NL> where can I see if the Kubuntu project is looking (and for what kind) of developpers?
<xst> How do I select which login manager to use? I just installed the kubuntu-desktop but that turned off the option to hibernate the laptop. So I want to switch back to gdm, but how?
<zmo> xst: you probably need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<zsz> how do I remove kde from being automatically launched at startup?
<Sputnik_NL> yes most probably
<xst> zmo, ok
<Sputnik_NL> do you want to load X though xst?
<zmo> zsz: you mean no desktop environment at all?
<Sputnik_NL> indeed
<xst> X is already loaded...
<Sputnik_NL> I understand that, but what you ask is not clear to me
<Sputnik_NL> do you want to have just commandline at startup, or an other DE then KDE?
<zsz> zmo, exactly
<Sputnik_NL> exactly to?
<xst> Aaah - I just wanted a another loginmanager, gdm. I hope I can get the hibernate-feature back then. Thanks. :-)
<Sputnik_NL> ok then just use the dpkg --reconfigure gdm
<Sputnik_NL> try if that works
<zsz> zmo, I don't wan't to load any desktop environments
<Sputnik_NL> as far I remember you should just change your runlevel from 6 to 5 then, or am I mistaken?
<zmo> zsz: then just disable kdm, remove symlinks to /etc/init.d/kdm in /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d
<LeeJunFan> rc2.d
<Kadran> hi i want to change the keybord layout
<Sputnik_NL> check system settings
<Sputnik_NL> and then regional & accessability
<Kadran> Sputnik_NL: yes i have checked it but don't know how
<ahmuck_jr> adept died
<Kadran> Sputnik_NL: thanks alot
<Sputnik_NL> did you see keybaord layout?
<Sputnik_NL> just turn that on and add your keyboard layout of choise
<Kadran> Sputnik_NL: yes i have changed it thank you
<Sputnik_NL> good
<Sputnik_NL> :)
<Sputnik_NL> you're welcome
<ahmuck_jr> nm
<xoso> i've got a sounblaster ls soundcard. i've installed kubuntu today. the problem is that i cant see the soundcard in audio properties. but in the device manager the souncard is installed yet
<Sputnik_NL> what kubuntu did you install?
<HymnToLife> xoso> do you have an audio chipset on your MOBO ? If o, try disabling it in your BIOS
<Sputnik_NL> version I mean
<Sputnik_NL> good suggestion HymnToLife
<xoso> yes ive got a audio chipset. is ist possible to change the audio device directly?
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: sorry. The net died
<MEtaLpREs> ok heres the last few lines from my Xorg.0.log  i do see a couple errors in there, but i dont know if thats what causing it to not boot    http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/692428
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: no problem, (same happens here sometimes)
<Sputnik_NL> I'll take a look MEtaLpREs
<zmo> MEtaLpREs: Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0) explains it
<Sputnik_NL> it should be a easy solution
<zmo> MEtaLpREs: did you install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<Sputnik_NL> dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MEtaLpREs> my vid card was fine before the dapper upgrade...
<Sputnik_NL> be aware dapper is still in development, and that there is a whole new X.Org included
<zmo> MEtaLpREs: i think you need to get the new fglrx driver too
<Sputnik_NL> yes, but just let him reconfigure his xorg first
<Sputnik_NL> and use the default vga driver
<Sputnik_NL> then he can update his fglrx in an GUI
<Sputnik_NL> easier
<Sputnik_NL> will you manage MEtaLpREs?
<MEtaLpREs> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/692437
<MEtaLpREs> at the bottom, thats what i get trying to reconfigure
<neoncode> Is it possible to put linux on a moblie phone, and still use the mobile phone as a phone with all it's features (cameras, vid call, etc. )?
<Sputnik_NL> let me look something up for  you MEtaLpREs
<zmo> MEtaLpREs: that's strange, are you in recovery mode ?
<MEtaLpREs> no im using a breezy live cd
<Sputnik_NL> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sputnik_NL> try this command
<MEtaLpREs> ok that got me into the xorg setup
<Sputnik_NL> great
<MEtaLpREs> hopefully i can get back to a working version and ill deal with video drivers later
<Sputnik_NL> just choose default settings for everything
<Sputnik_NL> that'll make a safe fresh config for you
<nico8481> what's the default audio device? dsp?
<Sputnik_NL> dsp01 I guess?
<MEtaLpREs> ok all set, ill give it a try and let you know how it went, thanks for your help
<Sputnik_NL> no problem, i'll fix some dinner now :p
<hussam> Riddell: Beta 2 installer from live cd isn't working either. it crashed when I clicked custom partition
<DarkMaul> hai all
<nico8481> nope
<nico8481> argh! dunno why but the system seems to consider that the audio is already used while it isn't !
<nico8481> bugs me!
<kimo> nico8481: coz arts has it open?
<nico8481> kimo: nope it's not running
<DarkMaul> i have a question, when i installed kubuntu 5.10 my system hanged completly after installing a SMP kernel. Is this issue fixxed with 6.06
<xoso> ok i was wrong. i aint got no audio chipset on the motherboard. so how can i change the audio device in kubuntu
<Riddell> hussam: got a backtrace?
<Riddell> hussam: end of /var/log/installer/syslog
<slow-motion> hallo
<nico8481> kimo: more strange, kscd manages to play audio CDs but neither amarok nor xmms not mpg123 (with KDE killed) manage to play audio files...
<MEtaLpREs> well it definetly was an fglrx issue, booted right into dapper no problems now
<MEtaLpREs> im impressed to, boot time was quite a bit faster then breezy, not bad for only being beta
<kronoz> pretty advanced beta
<hussam> Riddell: Yes I did save it but I'm not near my machine now. I'll have it when I'm home in an hour. I'll poke at you when I'm home in half an hour or so.
<DarkMaul> could someone try my question
<DarkMaul> with the smp support
<jpatrick> DarkMaul: didn't you get killed?
<DarkMaul> ?
<DarkMaul> did i
<DarkMaul> i sure dont hope so
<jpatrick> in the movie ;)
<DarkMaul> oww yeah
<DarkMaul> bout 10 times allready
<DarkMaul> atleast
<DarkMaul> is seen the movie 10 times
<DarkMaul> :p
<DaSkreech> And I curse everytime it happens
<DarkMaul> lol
<jpatrick> DarkMaul: i don't know anything about SMP kernels...
<DarkMaul> ffs
<DarkMaul> hehe
<DarkMaul> i really like kubuntu , but when running a smp kernel
<DarkMaul> my system crashes
<DarkMaul> really anoying
<DarkMaul> well just give it a try i guess
<DaSkreech> Who is in charge of the SMP kernel?
<DarkMaul> dunno
<jpatrick> kernel-term?
<morzel> hi
<DaSkreech> hello
<morzel> i have a command what i want to run at every startup
<morzel> how can i do it?
<DaSkreech> read up on SystemV
<apokryphos> !autostart
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<apokryphos> morzel: create an executable and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart and it'll run on kde startup
<morzel> hmmm...
<morzel> and if don't enough for only kde?
<sword-> do any of you use logitech mouses with a thumb button?
<sword-> i want the button to be able to browse back when using web browsers
<sword-> it works, but it does something weird like going to the home page
<sword-> and i didnt install imwheel or anything
<remnon> how can you switch output to TV in KDE ? my card is Ati Radeon 9250
<jeff_> whats up guys
<jeff_> does anybody know the command and usage to delete a file?
<ubuntu> algum brasileiro??
<jeff_> lol no
<morzel> jeff_: rm
<jeff_> sorryt man
<morzel> ?
<jeff_> ok
<xoso> i get no mic input. what can be the problem?
<jeff_> how do you copy something?
<jeff_> morzel: ?
<jeff_> xoso: i have the same problem
<jeff_> xoso: i dont have any idea what to so
<jeff_> *do
<analia> hello. i have a recently installed kubuntu dapper 6.06b2. first time kubuntu , but old debian user.
<jeff_> yeah
<analia> i try to open adept (as quickstart says) but if says that cant open repository
<analia> but, apt-cache search, apt-get update, etc, works fine
<morzel> jeff_: cp
<jeff_> analia: yeah, adept in beta is a pain in the ass
<analia> and /etc/apt/sources.list looks fine.
<jeff_> morzel: ok
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(Ryoga85/#kubuntu) that's strange, i didn't got disconnected while i've had nointernet connection??
(jeff_/#kubuntu) analia: i am not sure anal, apt is pretty nice
(jeff_/#kubuntu) analia: i think you could try kynaptic
(jeff_/#kubuntu) analia: but if something is blocking adept, it will probably block any other app you use
<jeff_> analia: err, ana would probably be better :S
<jeff_> Ryoga85: lol
<DaSkreech> analia: try sudo debtags update
<jeff_> how do you save a session?
<jeff_> in the kcontrol panel, it gives the option to load a saved one
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<jeff_> if i choose to start a new session every time, will it just load my autostart apps and thats it?
<jeff_> and the basic necessities
* jeff_ scratches his head
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Where are you talking about?
<jeff_> DaSkreech: i dont want to load my previous session when i login
<DaSkreech> ok
<jeff_> DaSkreech: i want to load only the programs i set to load
<jeff_> on a clean session
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Autostart?
<jeff_>  /usr/share/autostart
<ctothej> lil help...im currently setting up the new ati drivers. I am choosing the X.org server modules. Should I disable vbe and int10 ?
<jeff_> DaSkreech: you there man/
<jeff_> ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: What is the defaults ? I have them all enabled but I know there is some I dont need
<jeff_> so if i choose load new session, it will load only the programs in the autostart folder with kde?
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: GLcore, bitmap, ddc, dri, etcmod, freetype, glx, int10, type1, vbe
<h3sp4wn> is that on a fresh install ?
<jeff_> DaSkreech: ?
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: yes
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: just installed and am now updating ati drivers. x server failed on the default install.
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Where are you seeing load new session in the kcontrol panel?
<DaSkreech> jeff_: btw I really don't know I just figured if you are going to learn about it I might as well :)
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: I tried disabling vbe but for some reason it gets loaded by extmod anyway
<jeff_> DaSkreech: lol ok
<jeff_> DaSkreech: ill check it in a sec
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Where is the option to load in the kcontrol?
<DaSkreech> Ok
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: hmm. ok. i read that you may have to disable int10 with these drivers..
<ctothej> well see
<jeff_> DaSkreech: just a sec
* DaSkreech noddles
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: fglrx ? or ati ?
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: ahh, maybe that was fglrx
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: the ati instructions dont specifically mention it
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: I am using fglrx and I don't have that disabled as far as I know
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: ill stick with the default for now and report back.
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: btw, did you enable frame buffer?
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: what card are you using ?
<ninHer> hi all
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: x1900
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: you won't get accelerated 3d without fglrx
<ctothej> doesnt the ati driver replace that though?
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: The ati driver only works for 2d on new cards
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: well isnt that a bitch
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: i tried to configure fglrx on a previous install, couldnt get it to work
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: Are you on breezy or dapper ?
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: breezy
<slow-motion> bye
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: amd64 version
<rvfh> Anyone else got problems with libxine playing videos? My screen goes blank for a fraction of second every so often since upgrade from Breezy...
<DaSkreech> jeff_!
<ctothej> h2sp4wn: im reading the ati site and they mention 3d acceleration and avivo with the new drivers
<h3sp4wn> ctothej: It appears that ati has now released 64 bit drivers but I don't think breezy has them
<Ryoga85> "gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus'" <- what can I do to fix that?
<HymnToLife> !tell Ryoga85 about b-e
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<DaSkreech> ah
<Ryoga85> hmm
<ctothej> system loading just stopped after "Checking battery state... [ok] ". Any suggestions?
<Ryoga85> but now I have a really strange question: why does gcc claim "main has to return int"?
<ctothej> Ryoga85, have you taken an intro to c++ course?
<Ryoga85> Cturtle: i'm learning it at the university and the source I tried to compile works well with visual C++. well, i know there are differences but at leat the language itself should be the same, shouldn't it?
<Ryoga85> *least
<ctothej> yeah sure. what is your main function definition line?
<Ryoga85> void main() {
<jpatrick> shouldn't it be int main()
<Mark987> int only if it return an int...
<Mark987> usually it's void
<Ryoga85> jpatrick: not according to what i've learned
<jpatrick> Ryoga85: I've always used int for main
<ctothej> you should use int main()
<ctothej> and return 0
<Ryoga85> yeah
* Ryoga85 added it already
<Ryoga85> ugh
<Ryoga85> i get thousands of lines like that one now:
<Ryoga85> :oo3.cpp:(.text+0x7d): undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::endl<char, std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&)'
<Mark987> that reminds me of why i avoid c++ ;)
<ctothej> heh
<ctothej> what did you include?
<Ryoga85> #include <iostream.h>
<Ryoga85> "Warnung: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header. Please consider using one of the 32 headers found in section 17.4.1.2 of the C++ standard. Examples include substituting the <X> header for the <X.h> header for C++ includes, or <iostream> instead of the deprecated header <iostream.h>."
<Ryoga85> i guess that's why
<Ryoga85> but umm
<ctothej> use #include <iostream>
<ctothej> otherwise you have to specify using std
<Ryoga85> oo3.cpp:11: Fehler: cout wurde in diesem Gltigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
<ctothej> right...
<Ryoga85> oo3.cpp:11: error: 'cout' was not declared in this scope
<ctothej> did you use std::cout << or just cout <<
<Ryoga85> cout <<
<ctothej> if you want to do that you must specify "using std" in main
<ctothej> or use std::cout <<
<Ryoga85> how?
<ctothej> just type "using std;" the first instruction in main
<_thumper_away_> using namespace std;
<_thumper_away_> or using std::cout;
<Ryoga85> ctothej & _thumper_: i tried both and get an endless list of errors again
<Ryoga85> it says undefined reference to just any line
<Ryoga85> :oo3.cpp:(.text+0x4d8): undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >::operator<<(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& (*)(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&))'
<ctothej> do you have any other function besides main?
* Ryoga85 goes to ask in #c++
<JRGC> I'm trying to upgrade to dapper, I changed all from breesy to dapper in the /etc/apt/sources.list. I get  lot of messages saying, NOT FOUND. Why is this?
<HymnToLife> JRGC> did you sudo apt-get update ?
<ahmuck_jr> hi.  adept will not remove cacti.  it gets hung up on one of the screens
<stargater> re
<JRGC> HymnToLife:  Yes
<JRGC> It's working, but it doesn't find a lot of them
<JRGC> Well, I just made the upgrade and apparently my Xserver is not strating
<JRGC> What should I do? Do I have to configure it manually?
<JRGC> I though in Kubuntu I could just upgrade without having to configure everything again
<DaSkreech> You can
<krenx> How do I update to latest Nvidia drivers? I have 76.67 now
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  How?
<DaSkreech> generally I just copy the current lines and then change out the name to the one above
<DaSkreech> Then I do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JRGC> DaSkreech: I though I just needed to change the /etc/apt/sources.list from breezy to dapper, and now I have a system which is not starting the Xserver
<ahmuck_jr> does the beta1 upgrade to beta2 through the standard "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<DaSkreech> However you are getting an error somewhere before that
<DaSkreech> You got an error on sudo apt-get update?
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  I'm not getting an error, I had a lot of extra repositories, so it was not finding all with dapper, but the basic ones were found
<JRGC> And it went through with the upgrade
<DaSkreech> and it didn't ask you if you wanted a new config or wanted to use your old ones?
<xoso> how can i see in the shell which kde version i've got?
<jpatrick> kdeversion
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  Yes, but only for hdparm, cups and qt.conf or something from qt, I'm not sure, but it was irrelevant
<krenx> Anyone? how to i upgrade to latest nvidia drivers?
<DaSkreech> Hmm It asked me for x and for postfix and that stuff as well
<xoso> jpatrick: kdeversion doesnt work
<JRGC> I had breezy, Was it possible to upgrade directly? Or I had to do something else?
<DaSkreech> JRGC: I guess you could download the beta2 iso and add the lie to read from the CDrom
<DaSkreech> That should get you working X
<DaSkreech> You could dpkg reconfigure xorg-server as well
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  Could you please explain me how to do this?
<DaSkreech> which one? :)
<xoso> how can i see which KDE version i've got
<xoso> in the terminal
<jpatrick> woso: Help -> About KDE
<jpatrick> woso: kde-config --version
<Ryoga85> jpatrick: what can I do to fix that: :oo3.cpp:(.text+0x32): undefined reference to `CKreis::CKreis()'
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  Apparently the package xorg-server ist not avaliable in the dapper repositories, it's crazy
<DaSkreech> x-server?
<jpatrick> Ryoga85: No idea...
<Ryoga85> hm
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  When I try to install any of them, I get that it was not found
<mokyo> is it possible to install the KDE version after i installed gnome?
<DaSkreech> hold on
<mokyo> now i've got normal ubuntu with gnome, now i wanna install KDE. how is it possible?
<DaSkreech> JRGC: xserver-xorg
<DaSkreech> mokyo: install kubuntu-desktop
<joe_attaboy> mokyo: you can install KDE by installing kubuntu-desktop
<mokyo> and how can i install kubuntu desktop?
<joe_attaboy> sudo apt -i kubuntu-desktop
<joe_attaboy> or use synaptec
<ctothej> hows the tablet pc support in kubuntu?
<_bbeck> I am trying to compile a program, and I keep getting the following error during the configure... "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths"!  Does anyone know what package I need to install to get the X includes.  Thanks.
<mokyo> ok i'll use synaptic
<Ryoga85> what is Xubuntu?
<mokyo> should i just install  Kde-Desktop   or  KDE-Desktop(universe)
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  The problem is much bigger than I though, apparently I have nothing, not even network
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  Eveything is gone!!!!!
<CaNsA> what kernel? 386, image-386, image 2.6.12-9-386 ?
<JRGC> THis is completely stupid!!!
<jpatrick> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is probably Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Ryoga85> ah, ty
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  I'm going to have to reinstall the whole system
<Ryoga85> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is the education version of ubuntu (essentially ubuntu + educational apps + ltsp).  Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Tour - http://edubuntu.org/tour.html
<DaSkreech> JRGC: Well if you have command line you can get tings working :)
<DaSkreech> JRGC: did you have a /home partition?
<Jhair> how do I refresh the collection in amarok?
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  Yes, I hope that was not modified
<DaSkreech> JRGC: shouldn't be
<HymnToLife> Jhair> you have a "Rescan collecion" option somewhere
<HymnToLife> don't remeber exactly
<bsm> hi, after newest apt-get upgrade I get "The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'." with every gtk program
<JRGC> DaSkreech:  And well, I'm really not planning to configure all by myself, I mean I think it would be better to reinstall with a CD, don't you think so?
<DaSkreech> How many custom apps did you have>
<mokyo> should i install KDE-Desktop (universe)   or just KDE-Desktop   with Synaptic?
<jpatrick> mokyo: whatever you want
<HymnToLife> mokyo> it's kubuntu-desktop
<mokyo> whats the diffrence between KDE-Desktop and KDE-Desktop(universe)
<Jhair> HymnToLife: thanks I will look for that option, haven't found something similar yet :)
<DaSkreech> mokyo: Its kubuntu-desktop
<mokyo> ok its installing now. and how can i use KDE?
<DaSkreech> When you login there is an option for your sesion
<DaSkreech> normally at the bottom of the screen
<DaSkreech> on it select KDE instead of Gome
<DaSkreech> Gnome
<mokyo> ok .. BIG THX
<regenkind> hi is there a functionality to import some network list in konversation?
<regenkind> and where can i get such a list?
<stargater> Question : where can take a windowdecoration ?
<Yon> hey people
<Tm_T> stargater: www.kde-look.org and google
<ctothej> my kubuntu boots to a blank screen after install of new ati drivers. there seem to be no errors in Xorg.0.log.
<stargater> Tm_T:  :-) true, but i have a decor, but install ?
<jpatrick> stargater: compile and install it
<Tm_T> there's usually README file
<stargater> jpatrick:  ?a windowdecaration compiling ?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> stargater: they are miniature applications
<stargater> hmm
<DarkMaul> hi
<DaSkreech> DarkMaul: I am your father!
<stargater> i have in the tgz only png`s
<Tm_T> what?
<stargater> ok thx for helping :-)
<DarkMaul> no you are not
<Tm_T> stargater: let's put it this way: if they were only png's and stuff, I have been finished my windeco a year ago =)
<DarkMaul> hmm
<Tm_T> DarkMaul: indeed
<DarkMaul> how ever
<DarkMaul> omg
<DarkMaul> with dapper 6.06 smp kernel dos not hang
<Tm_T> shame
<DarkMaul> W00000TTT
<DarkMaul> Tm_T, did we ever talk ?
<DarkMaul> i seem to know you from somewhere
<Tm_T> well, I'm 100% sure we have been discussing over ten times here, also elsewhere
<DarkMaul> ok
<DarkMaul> good
<DarkMaul> :-)
<DarkMaul> i need to restart x
<stevekl> How do I use knetworkmanager?
<DarkMaul> brb
<stevekl> I click on the icon in the taskbar and all it says is "knetworkmanager is not running"
<jeff_> secks
<twstokes> Can someone answer a quick wifi question?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<twstokes> Good point
<twstokes> You have just verified that you will answer
<twstokes> When I was installing BB 5.10 I skipped over the wifi setup
<twstokes> What's the best route to take to set it up again?
<twstokes> The regular wifi settings were allowing me to change them
<twstokes> *weren't
<twstokes> I would have set it up at installation, but didn't have the WEP with me at the time
<stargater> Tm_T:  i have a windowdeco not windowsdecor
<stargater> i have a deco downloaden from kde look , but i dont now where this unzip
<stargater> i need a folder place
<Tm_T> stargater: windeco, window deco, window decoration, whatever ;)
<stargater> Tm_T:  sure
<Tm_T> stargater: give me url of kde-look entry of that?
<stargater> also we can install a decoration
<dicky> how can i update kde?
<stargater> hmm ok i must searce
<Tm_T> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> from memory, kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<stargater> Tm_T: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=37010
<Tm_T> stargater: ok, I'll check it
<twstokes> Don't you have to allow universal also when upgrading to 3.5.2?
<stargater> Tm_T:  thx
<jpatrick> twstokes: no
<Tm_T> stargater: aah, that's not windeco itself, just "addition" to windeco
<jacques> hi, does anyone know  where (on dapper) mplayer looks for codecs? I can't play wmv files
<twstokes> Hmm ok
<Tm_T> stargater: you need deKorator
<Tm_T> stargater: though, no idea how that stuff works
<stargater> Tm_T:  ok thx
<stargater> i have think, i can drop this in a folder and start kcontrol and set this deco
<Tm_T> stargater: well, you need deKorator and set it to use that bitmap set
<v3ctor> jacques: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/#multimedia
<jacques> thanks v3ctor. i'm not a great fan of installing non-ubuntu repos. But i guess i could give it a try. but as xine can play wmv shouldn't the codecs be somewhere on my computer already?
<v3ctor> jacques: you can just get the .deb and install it manually if you don't want the repo
<v3ctor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<jacques> v3ctor. cheers. that was good quick help!
<v3ctor> np
<ctothej> my kubuntu boots to a blank screen after install of new ati drivers. there seem to be no errors in Xorg.0.log. suggestions?
<twstokes> What ati card are you running?
<twstokes> I had some trouble with my ATI yesterday a locking up, then I followed this website: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<beingmrkenny> I'm currently running 6.06 beta liveCD, and I'm trying to install kubuntu permanently to my hard drive, but when i try to open the manual partition table editor, it fails
<beingmrkenny> is there any workaround?
<twstokes> Now I've got dual screen 3d accelerated bliss
<Yon> if i had to formatt and install windows on a diffrent partition will it mess up my grub?
<twstokes> you'll probably have to reinstall grub
<twstokes> I think you can boot from the install cd's and skip to the bootloader installation part
<Yon> eish :/
<v3ctor> windows will always revert the boot sector to windows only boot
<Yon> u think or u know
<twstokes> Yeh Windows will overwrite the MBR
<twstokes> Well on my setup it always has
<twstokes> every single time
<twstokes> I have the MBR on Disk 0
<Yon> kk thanks
<twstokes> Windows on Disk 0, Linux on disk 1
<twstokes> No problem
<Yon> but i can just skip to instal the grub off the linux install cd
<Yon> ?
<twstokes> I think you start up the installation,
<twstokes> when it gets to the partitioning section hit "back" or something like that
<twstokes> it will take you to a menu
<twstokes> in that menu you can skip to "install boot loader"
<twstokes> You might want to Google it though - I know I've seen instructions all over
<twstokes> about that exact thing
<ctothej> twsokes: x1900
<twstokes> I followed this website for my ATI: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<twstokes> It worked great
<ctothej> twstokes: i did that, i feel like it should be working, but it just shows a black screen
<twstokes> Can you get into X windows at all?
<ctothej> twstokes: i am reconfiguring xorg.conf to see if i can get it to work. i havent got into x yet
<twstokes> On that website,
<ctothej> seems like it loads, as there are no errors in the logs.
<twstokes> I didn't exactly follow the steps in order
<ctothej> i think it is outputting to the screen incorrectly.
<twstokes> my particular problem was rebooting
<ctothej> what do you mean?
<twstokes> mine would start up fine, but never shut down
<rraajj> twstokes: I think you're on the right track. Pressing the escape key while on one of the installation steps will take you to a menu where all the installation steps are listed.
<twstokes> I tried following the website I just mentioned, but I had to skip around it to make it work correctly
<twstokes> Thanks rraakk
<twstokes> Thanks rraajj
<rraajj> No need for thanks. :)
<twstokes> I'm a really newbie to IRC
<ctothej> i think x is loading, but its output is blank so I am not sure the reason
<rraajj> I just confirmed your suggestion, anyway. Haha.
<twstokes> when text is read, does that mean it's private? Or that it's just getting your attention because it's addressed to you?
<twstokes> *red
<twstokes> in irc
<beingmrkenny> hello, sorry to repeat the question, has anyone successfully installed Dapper permanently? When I try, I get an error when I get to the manual partitioner.
<rraajj> twstokes: You using X-Chat?
<HymnToLife> beingmrkenny> why not install Breezy and upgrade to DApper ?
<rraajj> Well, most probably, yes.
<twstokes> Konversation
<stevekl> beingmrkenny: I just installed from the breezy CD and apt-get dist-upgradeed from there
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: install from the install cd instead of the live one
<rraajj> Red == default X-Chat highlighting, methinks.
<beingmrkenny> because breezy doesn't have an internet connection :( it won't recognise my usb wireless adapter
<twstokes> If I want to send a message to you like you have to me, what's the IRC command?
<twstokes> I used to know this, but it's been a while
<beingmrkenny> is there an install CD for dapper? I couldn't find one.
<rraajj> twstokes: Private message?
<twstokes> Yep just like that
<rraajj> /msg nick message_here
<stevekl> twstokes: /msg
<stevekl> beaten!
<twstokes> Ahh I'm not a registered user evidently
<twstokes> Didn't let me do a private message
<twstokes> But I know it's syntactically correct
<twstokes> thanks guys for showing me
<ctothej> twstokes, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<ctothej> i want to use dual head as well
<rraajj> Lol. You can always address your message in main. :)
<h3sp4wn> beinmrkenny : http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/dapper/flight-6/dapper-install-i386.iso - install flight 6 and then do a dist-upgrade
<twstokes> Sure
<ctothej> thanks.
<rraajj> ctothej: Are you installing the ATI driver from a binary?
<twstokes> Do you want me to paste it in this window? It's going to be gigantic
<beingmrkenny> h3sp4wn: thanks! I'm new to Linux, I presume I will be able to burn the image without having to install an ISO recorder first?
<ctothej> twstokesL use pastebin and tell me the url
<stevekl> beingmrkenny: what do you mean by ISO recorder
<DizzyDiz> Hello all!
<ctothej> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<twstokes> You're going to have to tell me how to do that - I'm incredibly new at IRC
<ctothej> or rather http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<twstokes> Ah
<twstokes> Ok
<beingmrkenny> oh, well to put an ISO onto CD with windows, I needed to install a program that took the ISO and made it into lots of files :)
<beingmrkenny> sorry, don't know the technical terms...
<stevekl> Yeah you need to do that
<stevekl> you can do what with k3b
<beingmrkenny> excellent! what a civilised OS!
<DizzyDiz> Can somebody answer a question for me?
<DizzyDiz> How do I upgrade from Kubuntu Breezy to the latest Kubuntu Dapper Beta?
<Yon> does anyone here program with java?
<twstokes> OK It's loading
<twstokes> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/692754
<DizzyDiz> I do
<ctothej> rraajj: i installed the ati driver using the directions from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<DizzyDiz> Yon I program Java
<rraajj> ctothej: What seems to be the problem, then?
<ctothej> thanks twstokes
<ctothej> booting to a blank screen
<CaNsA> whats the key combo to drop into a console?
<Yon> DizzyDiz, in wat do u type all ur codes... i used notepad in windows
<DarkMaul> back
<ctothej> rraajj: x server loads, but no screen output
<DizzyDiz> I use Idea mostly
<DizzyDiz> But trying to get back into Eclipse
<twstokes> No problem
<twstokes> I had no clue pastebin even existed
<Yon> Idea?
<HnZeKtO> hi
<DizzyDiz> Yon, Yeah intelliJ idea
<ctothej> me neither till yesterday
<rraajj> ctothej: Hmm. Weird. I also installed the ATI drivers from the repository, and it seems to be working fine for me.
<HnZeKtO> what happened to kuickshow in dapper?
<DizzyDiz> It's one of the best Java editors around
<robotgeek> vim for everyone :)
<rraajj> I can even play Diablo II. Lol!
<Yon> get it off synaptic?
<DizzyDiz> Unless you don't have the $$ then you use Eclipse, which I personally think is just as good if not better.
<ctothej> rraajj: i must have  curse
<HnZeKtO> Yon: i know, but why?
<Yon> DizzyDiz, thanks :)
<DizzyDiz> Vim?
<DizzyDiz> Funny, robotgeek!
<DizzyDiz> Yon, NP
<twstokes> Keep in mind two that xorg.conf supports dual monitors - you might want to remove those lines if you run a single monitor only
<robotgeek> DizzyDiz: heh
<DizzyDiz> I like VIM too
<DizzyDiz> For ad-hoc cmd-line stuff
<DizzyDiz> I can't get used to it though
<DizzyDiz> Too much stuff to remember.
<DizzyDiz> It fascinates me how somepepople love those "use your memory for my commands" editors.
<rraajj> DizzyDiz: I use VI (not even VIM) during programming classes. :(
<DizzyDiz> Yeah, that's what I meant, VI
<DizzyDiz> I've not used VIM myself either
<DizzyDiz> Maybe in time I'll turn into a VI freak
<Yon> DizzyDiz, is it called intelliJ idea ?
<DizzyDiz> Yon, yes
<Yon> i cant find it in synaptic :/
<DizzyDiz> IntelliJ Idea
<DizzyDiz> Oh wait
<DizzyDiz> It's not in synaptic
<DizzyDiz> You have to buy it from Jetbrains
<DizzyDiz> My employer sprung for copies for everyone
<DizzyDiz> But we haven't seen the latest update so I'm turning back over into Eclipse
<DizzyDiz> If you want a good free editor, then get Eclipse
<DizzyDiz> I actually suggest Eclipse over IntelliJ mainly because of the $$$
<DizzyDiz> Now where was I....?
<DizzyDiz> Oh yeah, my question about updating from Kubuntu Breezy...
<Kadran> hi, is there a pakage for mldonkey?
<Yon> hehe kk thx
<DizzyDiz> Can anybody tell me how to update from Kubuntu Breezy to the latest Dapper beta
<DizzyDiz> ?
<Yon> im actually teaching my self java
<rraajj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DizzyDiz> Yon, good deal...
<DizzyDiz> I'm working my way into Groovy myself...
<Kadran> rraajj: what is the command to install mldonkey?
<DizzyDiz> Hey rraajj, I saw on the Ubuntu site instructions on how to upgrade Ubuntu using update-manager
<DizzyDiz> Will that work for Kubuntu too?
<rraajj> DizzyDiz: AFAIK, yes.
<Yon> DizzyDiz, i should get the Eclipse-SDK right?
<DizzyDiz> Yon, Umm.. yeah
<rraajj> Kadran: sudo apt-get install mldonkey-gui
<rraajj> Or...
<rraajj> sudo apt-get install mldonkey-server
<rraajj> Just to make sure, sudo apt-get install mldonkey*
<DizzyDiz> Yon, I hesitated because I downloaded the eclipse web development tool kit which has more stuff in it... but you'll be fine with the SDK
<DizzyDiz> Thanx rraajj
<Kadran> rraajj: i am using kmldonkey, so which one to use?
<Yon> yeah, im still in the beggining stages :)
<Yon> thanks for the help hey
<DizzyDiz> Eclipse is the perfect editor for you
<rraajj> sudo apt-get install kmldonkey
<DizzyDiz> Yon, no problem
<Kadran> rraajj: thank you man
<Yon> DizzyDiz, u got lots of exp with Eclipse?
<DizzyDiz> I got some
<DizzyDiz> I'm no pro... but I can get around
<DarkMaul> is there a easy way to get a external hdd on sata running
<DizzyDiz> I used to use it at my prior employer but we use Idea here
<rraajj> Kadran: No problemo.
<DizzyDiz> So I forgot a lot of the things I used in eclipse
<DizzyDiz> I'm learning it all over again now since we haven't bought the latest update of Idea.
<DizzyDiz> I lost the battle here a long time ago trying to sell everyone on Eclipse.
<DizzyDiz> Idea was popular because it was commercial
<DizzyDiz> Plus we have a rather strange Java app that we deal with and Idea seemed to handle it better than Eclipse
<Yon> wats the huge diffrence if its just a editor?
<DizzyDiz> Well, it's more than an editor
<DizzyDiz> It's an I.D.E.
<DizzyDiz> It brings a lot to the table
<DizzyDiz> Source Code management system integration support...
<DizzyDiz> Deployment tools
<DizzyDiz> Debuggers
<rraajj> How 'bout trying Quanta+ for a change? Hehe.
<DizzyDiz> All of the essential tools for the life line of application development.
<DizzyDiz> To rraajj: Quanta+?
<DizzyDiz> What's that?
<_sEBAs_> hello
<rraajj> It's also an IDE.
<Yon> jeez ok, i hope i get to that stuff eventually
<DizzyDiz> Hello sEBAs_
<rraajj> Well, mainly for web development.
<_sEBAs_> hi...
<rraajj> But AFAIK, it also has Java integration.
<rraajj> But I guess Eclipse is still better.
<DizzyDiz> Yon, don't get intimidated... it's not as much as it seems
<DizzyDiz> Hmm... I'll have to google that Quanta+
<_sEBAs_> somebody can tellme how to install java runtime for firefox(i'm in kubuntu dapper beta 2)
<rraajj> DizzyDiz: It's mainly for web dev. :)
<DizzyDiz> To _sEBAs_: one sec
<_sEBAs_> =D
<DizzyDiz> To _sEBAs_: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<rraajj> DizzyDiz: I think he said JRE.
<DizzyDiz> To _sEBAs_: then you have to create a symbolic link to the .so...
<rraajj> he/she, sorry.
<DizzyDiz> Whoops
<_sEBAs_> yes java :P
<DizzyDiz> I'm sorry
<_sEBAs_> i have already install the flash player
<joe_attaboy> _sEBAs, the easiest way is to downloadn and install like this:
<DizzyDiz> To _sEBAs_: do you have the JRE installed?
<_sEBAs_> i cant find how to install the java runtime
<joe_attaboy> download the linus JRE package from java.com
<rraajj> Hmm. I think I have that in my bookmarks...
<_sEBAs_> yes
<rraajj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76735&highlight=installing+java+jre
<DizzyDiz> To _sEBAs_: I mean JDK installed?
<joe_attaboy> it somes in a .bin file.
<joe_attaboy> comes
<rraajj> There we go.
<joe_attaboy> as root, make the file executable, then run it.
<DizzyDiz> You just have to create a symbolic link to the .so plugin...
<DizzyDiz> One sec
<joe_attaboy> follow the prompts to install it
<_sEBAs_> ahh
<_sEBAs_> ok...
<joe_attaboy> when you're done, you need to make s symbolic link to the plug in. stand by, let me check it
<_sEBAs_> i'm going to try it
<rraajj> _sEBAs_: Or, if you can't install it that way, you can try out the how-to from the link I pasted.
<Yon> oh DizzyDiz eclips also complies right?
<rraajj> Then create a symlink.
<DizzyDiz> Yeah
<joe_attaboy> after you install it, look in the directiry where it's installed for plugins/i386/ns7
<DizzyDiz> Eclipse has everything you need to be a world class Java developer.
<_sEBAs_> ok, thanxs, i'm going to try that way then
<DizzyDiz> Sorry about that rraajj, I missed your answer to that question
<joe_attaboy> make a symlink of libjavapligin_oji.so to the firefox plugins folder
<rraajj> DizzyDiz: Lol! How 'bout Netbeans? Ehehehehe.
<DizzyDiz> I used to use Forte
<joe_attaboy> you might want to symlink bin/java somewhere in your path, too
<DizzyDiz> Which was Netbeans at one point or another
<_sEBAs_> i think one tepositry is missing
<DizzyDiz> I here Netbeans is looking pretty good nowadays!
<rraajj> Yeah. It's getting a bit faster, somehow.
<_sEBAs_> becouse i dont't find the java-package
<DizzyDiz> To _sEBAs_: ln -s $JAVA_HOME/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<DizzyDiz> That'll do it
<_sEBAs_> ahhh
<_sEBAs_> ok....
<rraajj> DizzyDiz: I think $JAVA_HOME isn't readily defined... I remember having to define it sometime ago while I was working with Tomcat/JSP.
<rraajj> Hmm...
<DizzyDiz> I knowI'm trying to use shorthand
<DizzyDiz> I should've mentioned that
<DizzyDiz> To _sEBAs_: Manually replace $JAVA_HOME with the home location of your JDK
<joe_attaboy> but...can you install the JRE from the repositories? I didn't think it was available.
<joe_attaboy> or the JDK, for that matter?
<rraajj> joe_attaboy: There's a repackaged JRE from the Breezy repositories sometime ago, but it's not the latest.
<rraajj> I think it was only JRE 1.4.something.
<joe_attaboy> that's what I thought. I did the jre install by hand. d/l from java.com. installed, linked to plugin
<rraajj> joe_attaboy: Hehe. That's what I did, too. But I converted it to a Debian package first before installing. I just followed the steps from the how-to.
<_sEBAs_> i think it's not working
<_sEBAs_> i have try it in the sun web site verify installation :P
<DizzyDiz> Yeah, the Sun JRE 1.5 is showing in my Synaptic
<DizzyDiz> I don't know about the JDK
<DizzyDiz> There's a free jdk available, though I don't know how good it is
<joe_attaboy> rraajj: ah, yes, the how-to. I guess I'm old-fashioned. too many years using slackware. ;-)
<DizzyDiz> To be honest, Eclipse is a JDK in it's own right
<DizzyDiz> And that's available in Synaptic
<Zerak> I am a newbie when it comes to linux but i got a problem that you people might be able to solve, i am running Kubunt - Dapper drake (yes i know its just a beta =) )
<joe_attaboy> Zerak: yep, it is ;-)
<Zerak> my sound is kind of screwed, its sounds terrible
<Zerak> like the subwofer would be connected to the speakers, just a BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU =)
<_sEBAs_> where i can find good repositories?
<jpatrick> the default ones
<joe_attaboy> Zerak: have you tried playing with kmix to adjust the levels?
<joe_attaboy> I'm assuming you have sound on the system, right?
<Zerak> yep, worked before and works in windows (ashamed) =)
<joe_attaboy> don't be ashamed. we'vel been there. ;-)
<joe_attaboy> all been there...
<joe_attaboy> grrrr, fingers
<Zerak> aha i might found the error
<ctothej> is it possible that my x server is starting, but not running KDE?
<Zerak> Ubuntu, gnome =)
<joe_attaboy> what are the symptoms ctothej?
<ctothej> output to the monitor after bootup (i can check from monitor info), but it is just a black screen.
<joe_attaboy> no prompt?
<ctothej> the resolution changes when i make changes to xorg.conf ...
<ctothej> no prompt
<ctothej> just black output
<ctothej> no errors at bottom of Xorg.0.log
<joe_attaboy> if no prompt, sounds like the OS is stuck on something. can you change the runlevel and boot to a prompt to see if you can load the system?
<ctothej> whats the best way to do that?
<ctothej> from grub or a config file?
<joe_attaboy> edit /etc/inittab as root, change the default runlevel (id: line at  the top) to "1". This boots single user mode with no X. then reboot
<joe_attaboy> standby
<joe_attaboy> wait
<joe_attaboy> let me check something
<ctothej> ok
<joe_attaboy> yes, use runlevel 1. the default is 2 for X, but the others (3,4,5) also load kdm on my Kubuntu system, so they won't help.
<ctothej> done, restart?
<joe_attaboy> If the system jams on the new runlevel, then the problem isn't X or KDE
<joe_attaboy> yes, reboot
<ctothej> almost there..
<DizzyDiz> I'm a little concerned. Is Dapper Drake stable enough for daily use?
<DizzyDiz> How many of you use Dapper comfortably?
<ctothej> seems to be stuck on "Sending all processes the TERM signal...". theres no OK after
<joe_attaboy> ?
<DizzyDiz> Cause I wanna update tonight but I don't want any show stopper issues when I come in tomorrow
<joe_attaboy> ctothej: that's usually something you see on shutdown.
<DizzyDiz> I'm thinking anything has got to be better than what I face today
<ctothej> well, ive been playing with the wrong file (xorg.conf)
<ctothej> yeah this is weird.
<ctothej> it comes right after "Setting up ICE socket directory... [ok] "
<DizzyDiz> I've been having these crazy anomolies in KDE only when running Java apps
<DizzyDiz> A window will open and immediately go into shade mode
<joe_attaboy> well. maybe not. This doesn't sound like an X problem, it sounds like an init issue, something in a script is telling the system to TERM
<DizzyDiz> Or open in such a large way that the titlebar and other parts fall off screen
<DizzyDiz> I've also been having problems in kontact...
<ctothej> i pressed ctrl alt f1 and got...
<ctothej> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0
<DizzyDiz> When I schedule something in the calendar I get two alrams
<joe_attaboy> have you made any hardware changes, ctothej?
<ctothej> Loading, please wait... /n 2 logical volume(s) in volume group "Ubuntu" now active
<ctothej> and then it stops
<ctothej> no. i just installed it...
<joe_attaboy> stand by
<ctothej> i finally got my drivers for my graphics card installed
<ctothej> and then this
<MEtaLpREs> i think dapper just killed on of my hard disks, ive been trying to get fglrx working and after about 4 tries now my main drive seems to be dead, takes about 5mins just to get past post and then hangs trying to load grub and wont go any further
<joe_attaboy> ctothej: that may be the problem. are they nVidia drivers?
<ctothej> ati
<joe_attaboy> ok.
<ctothej> latest from their site. used: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<joe_attaboy> I know there have been nVidia issues. Sounds like the drivers are trying to load something at a speficic address and the system doesn't want to.
<SimAtWork> hey guys
<ctothej> difficult to troubleshoot?
<joe_attaboy> Have you just tried a straight install, without the drivers? Let the install detect the hardware on its own?
<SimAtWork> is there a meta package for all the diff apps you need to use ./configure ?
<ctothej> yeah. i needed to install drivers because of the hardware
<joe_attaboy> ctothej: "difficult" is a relative term. ;-)
<ctothej> x server failed after initial install
<joe_attaboy> what kind of card for the video?
<ctothej> hehe :)
<ctothej> x1900
<joe_attaboy> agp or pci?
<ctothej> pci-e
<joe_attaboy> is there a dedicated slot for it on the mobo?
<ctothej> yes
<ctothej> PCI:1:0:0
<ctothej> as lspci has told me
<joe_attaboy> damn. with pci cards, I've seen times where switching slots makes broken stuff work.
<joe_attaboy> hang on...
<ctothej> unfortunately i cant. only 1 primary pci-e slot available
<joe_attaboy> ok, here's one more thing. You'll have to edit the grub menu.lst file to send an option to the kernel
<joe_attaboy> so
<joe_attaboy> try this option: "pci=routeirq"
<joe_attaboy> change your runlevel back to 2 first.
<joe_attaboy> then restart and see if that works.
<Ryoga85> is there a firewall in kubuntu?
<ctothej> back to the black screen
<joe_attaboy> hmmm
<_sEBAs_> yes
<ctothej> want me to pastebin the kern.log ?
<joe_attaboy> well, I'm kind of stumped. Do you nave another video card you can try, agp or straight pci?
<ctothej> no onboard video...
<joe_attaboy> no, don't pastebin for me, as I have to get back to work. But hang in there. Someone here might have an idea. Maybe the kernel doesn't support the pci-e video yet?
<ctothej> maybe not, but i think others have had it work.
<joe_attaboy> have you posted in the #ubuntu channel at all?
<ctothej> ive been back and forth, not with this specific problem though
<joe_attaboy> I have to run, but I'll be back in later. if you're here, I'll ping you to see if you've made any progress
<joe_attaboy> have you visited the Kubuntu forums web site?
<ctothej> not yet
<ctothej> i searched ubuntu's
<joe_attaboy> http://kubuntuforums.net/
<ctothej> thanks for the help
<joe_attaboy> good site, lots of helpful people.
<ctothej> nice
<joe_attaboy> sorry I couldn't do more.
<joe_attaboy> later
<ctothej> later
<DaSkreech> Hey they resolved the uprising :)
<DaSkreech> Well are resolving :)
<zblach> hey. quick bit of strangeness
<zblach> all the sudden, my soundserver died
<ctothej> hey, how can i format lspci output so that i can read it all?
<chowells2> "read it all" ?
<ctothej> it scrolls more than my screen
<chowells2> lspci | less
<chowells2> works with any command
<ctothej> great thank you
<method|> anyone know how can I make konqueror use my mouse theme? When i click on a link it has some ugly cursor with a watch. It doesn't use my clearlook cursor with the spinning blue dots
<ctothej> what do you think of this output when loading: PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0 where 0000:00:00.0 is Host bridge: ATI Technologie Inc: Unknown Device 5952
<ctothej> also, how do i exit from less
<Blissex> ctothej: "q"
<ctothej> Blissex: thanks
<Blissex> ctothej: as to your question about PCI, that does not look too awesome. Thats the host bridge, and the resource region 3 might useful or not.
<Blissex> ctothej: guessing very wildly, maybe your ATI chipset has a builtin video card and you have a non builtin one and they conflict. But it may be very wide of the mark.
<ctothej> there is no onboard video out though..
<ctothej> the mobo needs a graphics card
<Hoobly> where can I find a tutorial for installing KDE that is step by step for a dummy?
<Blissex> Hoobly: thats a very very bad idea :-)
<_sEBAs_> first you have to install something else before
<Blissex> Hoobly: however the KDE site has a guide for compiling from CVS.
<Zerak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<Zerak> if you got ubuntu which i suppose
<Hoobly> id
<Hoobly> i do
<Hoobly> ubunto installed running gnome
<Zerak> i think i have enabled the repos.. but cant find:  akode-mpeg
<Blissex> Hoobly: why not just install the precompiled KDE from Kubuntu? It is very recent too.
<_sEBAs_> it's a tuto in the guia-ubuntu.org, but its in spanish :P
<_sEBAs_> yes, i have it install the dapper beta 2 and it really works fine :D
<Hoobly> Blissex: I think that is my best bet.  I was trying to use the package install method as a learning experience
<_sEBAs_> and it's have the KDE 3.5
<Blissex> Hoobly: naaaa, it takes a _long_ time and it is pretty hard work to get KDE instlled from source.
<Hoobly> OK
<DaSkreech> Hoobly: repeat after me
<Hoobly> so format and install kubuntu from image?
<Blissex> Hoobly: also, with that you lose the ability to use 'dpkg' and 'apt-get' to install and uninstall.
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_sEBAs_> uuuhh
<Blissex> Hoobly: no need to reinstall, do as <DaSkreech> says.
* DaSkreech waves hands and chants
<Hoobly> DaSkreech: tried that.  I must have done something wrong
<DaSkreech> what happened?
<_sEBAs_> i did that and it don't really work good
<DaSkreech> You have not reached enlightenment?
<DaSkreech> Umm ... wait :-|
<Blissex> Hoobly: you can also use Aptitude and Synaptic to list the KDE packages and pick-and-choose, they have their own category.
<Hoobly> DaSkreech: E: couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> Never mind about enlightenment :)
<Zerak> check rep.
<DaSkreech> Hoobly: can you apt-get install anything else?
<Hoobly> I haven't tried anything else
<Blissex> Hoobly: as <Zerak> says make sure you have recent repositories in '/etc/apt/sources.list'.
<Zerak> done this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Hoobly> Zerak: I tried this --> http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668
<MEtaLpREs> anyone know about fixing grub errors? i got an error 17, which i guess is an unrecognized fs, how can I fix that?
<Zerak> and where did it fail? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Zerak> which step
<DaSkreech> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Zerak> Hoobly: which step of the guide
<Zerak> cant find: akode-mpeg and i am almost sure i got all rep. enabled
<Hoobly> Zerak: after running sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, I get E: Broken Packages
<slow-motion> re
<Zerak> Hoobly: never said you should do that on the guide you showed me and that you had done
<Zerak> but you could try to fix the package by -f or maybe removing and reinstalling it
<Hoobly> Zerak: how do I go about removing and then reinstalling?
<Zerak> remove and install
<Zerak> apt-get remove <package>
<Zerak> a pure guess that might work, dont know apt-get to well, dont know linux so well
<inteliwasp> is there a reason why my ipod does not say that i can "safely remove" after i umount it from the desktop?
<Hoobly> how do I get a list of packages installed so I know which to remove?
<SimAtWork> when i run ./Configure i get an error about gcc not able to make executables?
<SimAtWork> this is a new kubuntu install
<Zerak> same as you did when installing
<SimAtWork> the latest beta
<SimAtWork> any ideas what i'm missing?
<NoUse> SimAtWork install build-essential
<inteliwasp> also, how do i set that a DVD movie is only mounted and kafine does not auto play it?
<SimAtWork> NoUse: aha! thank you.
<SimAtWork> i figured it'd be something easy like that.,
<Zerak> can anyone find: akode-mpeg by apt-get?
<buddho> inteliwasp : after unmounting, type 'df -h' to check what is mounted
<NoUse> !info akode-mpeg
<ubotu> akode-mpeg: (akode mpeg plugin), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<NoUse> Zerak its in universe
<inteliwasp> buddho: just my normal system
<buddho> if it is not mounted you should be able to remove it safely
<Zerak> got them all enabled except cdrom: Alpha but really cant find them, dapper drake
<inteliwasp> ya that's what i'm doing
<Zerak> or is it the same as libakode2-mpeg but this is for dapper drake (info seems correct)
<sladen> chowells2: Regarding the volume keys on the X60s ... are you testing with Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<sladen> chowells2: in which case I think they're broken, but I'd like you to test some xmodmap'ing for me
<SimAtWork> i have a weird problem
<SimAtWork> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=synergy&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<SimAtWork> shows synergy
<SimAtWork> but apt-cache serach synergy does not
<SimAtWork> i have enabled the "universe" in sources.list
<xst> How do I get superkaramba for kubuntu?
<xst> (or some similar desktop widget tool)
<SimAtWork> xst, you should be able to just apt-get install it.
<xst> But doesn't it come as part of some kde-package?
<SimAtWork> you'll need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to allow for "universe" packages
<SimAtWork> then just apt-get install superkaramba
<SimAtWork> you might want to isntall synaptic
<xst> ok thanks
<fatmike> hallo
<SimAtWork> even better would be "ksynaptics" actually
<fatmike> question: how can i get a 'show desktop'-button on my kde taskbar?
<SimAtWork> NOT ksynaptics xst
<SimAtWork> sorry about that
<SimAtWork> that's not at all what i thought it was
<xst> SimAtWork: Hehe, I just asked over at #kde and found that kdeutils had it. thanks anyways ;-)
<DaSkreec1> adept rocks :-)
<SimAtWork> does it?
<SimAtWork> i haven't tried adept
<SimAtWork> i hvaen't used debian/ubuntu much since i found gentoo
<SimAtWork> just tryingit out again cause of the new version
<SimAtWork> ita ctually looks great
<DaSkreec1> It's pretty sweet
<DaSkreec1> First time I was wable to remove kde with one action
<Daskreech> It's a pain with anything else :)
<Daskreech> apparently it is broken with the kubuntu CD though You have to run sudo debtags update to get it working
<iNiku> hmm, why is the system menu in the panel empty?
<LeeJunFan> Ack! arts is eatin 390M of my ram! heh
<jind> You've got a fat arts
<DjDarkman> hy ,if i download something from a windows user with special charecters in the filename ,i get garbage ,how can i fix it?.
<Seantater> DjDarkman: what broke?
<Seantater> DjDarkman: what "garbage" are you getting?
<abimanyu> hai friends
<DjDarkman> Seantater: for example if i have an  or  or something in the filename i get something else
<abimanyu> which language r u useing seantater
<Seantater> abimanyu: english
<Seantater> abimanyu: But I'm not having problems, DjDarkman is..
<abimanyu> go to language setting n see is it set to english
<abimanyu> n check keyboard layout type also
<Seantater> DjDarkman: If you get  's juct change the font, and one of them;s gotta have that character..
<DjDarkman> nope Seantater this is something else
<Seantater> Like ;%^*&%&^% stuff?
<Seantater> I don't 100% understand your problem..
<DjDarkman> wait please i`ll try to find an example
<Seantater> Sorry -- I clicked the wrond button and kde crashed..
<Seantater> DjDarkman: still there?
<DjDarkman> yes
<Seantater> DjDarkman: Have you found an example [did I miss it}?
<DjDarkman> well i found one with xmms
<DjDarkman> darkman.tx.hu/s/char.png
<yanis> there is a very serious bug in Konqueror;_a lot of_ times when I download a picture from the web it doesn't load it.
<Seantater> ubuntu-offtopic asked me to leave because they wanted to have 66 people instead of 67..
<yanis> does anybody have any experience with iths problem?
<Seantater> yanis: what version of kde/konq?
<yanis> Seantater: 3.5.1 both
<Seantater> DjDarkman:  try typing "dir" (no quotes) into a konsole. see if it happens there.
<Seantater> yanis: I use KDE 3.5.2, no problems..
<yanis> Seantater: that happens when I open a pic in a new window. It seems like it loads for ever
<Seantater> yanis: are you using the digikam plugin or anything?
<DjDarkman> the console shows it as it is
<yanis> no Seantater
<Seantater> DjDarkman: Just to make sure -- did you type enter so "dir" could execute?
<DjDarkman> where i have my music
<DjDarkman> ?
#kubuntu 2006-05-07
<Seantater> yanis: what website? Sometimes I download things from NASA but they are too big for my memory.. like 2000 MB uncompressed sometimes!
<Seantater> DjDarkman: okay -- so it doeas not happen in the terminal..
<Seantater> yanis: Perhaps see if libjpeg has any upgrades?
<yanis> Seantater: it seams to be a problem with the lib that embeds the image in the konq, because I opened the url with another app and its ok
<Seantater> yanis: or something along the lines of libjpeg..
<DjDarkman> sorry for bothering you Seantater ,i`ve found out that the problem was with xmms
<Seantater> Yanis: hum -- okay -- I didn;t think they did any development on that..
<yanis> and now konq crashed
<Seantater> Yanis: Breezy or Dapper?
<fatmike> hi
<Seantater> yanis: anything new when you open it up again?
<fatmike> i have an intel 945gnt motherboard
<Seantater> fatmike: anything you need help with concerning it?
<fatmike> with intel 945 g onboard graphic
<fatmike> how can i get opengl to work?
<yanis> Seantater: it loads the pic :....
<Seantater> fatmike: I don't think you can..
<iNiku> okay, that was weird... the system menu on my panel was empty but now the entries are there again, after killing and restarting kicker
<Seantater> fatmike: It's not linux, it's just that onboard graphics are not capable of using it well..
<fatmike> really?
<fatmike> can that be?
<Seantater> fatmike: yes..
<fatmike> but
<fatmike> are u sure?
<Seantater> fatmike: It's why I bought a video card.
<Seantater> fatmike: it works, just at about 1 to 2 Frames per second..
<fatmike> but i only want to get opengl screensaver and simple star parogs to run
<Seantater> fatmike: so did I
<fatmike> no 3d shooters
<Seantater> fatmike: Same here..
<fatmike> shit
<Seantater> fatmike: Not even slideshows work well with onboard graphics..
<fatmike> but under win32?!
<fatmike> and osx
<Seantater> fatmike: Not there either..
<Seantater> fatmike: It's just the way onboard graphics work..
<fatmike> i have a dualboot with win & osx and there is a good 3dacceleration
<Seantater> fatmike: HOW?
<fatmike> out of the box
<fatmike> and with win32 drivers
<Seantater> fatmike: But it's not exactly possible AFAIK
<fatmike> there are also linux drivers on the intel website but not for kubuntu/debian
<Seantater> fatmike: win32 is irrelevant, openGL is in Linux.
<fatmike> i think osx also uses opengl
<Seantater> fatmike: openGL is built-in to most video cards, just not on-board ones..
<Seantater> fatmike: But video cards are not always expensive..
<fatmike> i don't think the new intel onboard graphic doesn't support opengl
<Seantater> fatmike: I can even play #d shotters with my 15$ USD one
<fatmike> caant believe it
<fatmike> i know
<fatmike> okok
<Seantater> fatmike: But you have to have some luck..
<fatmike> i though i could make it pobbible by using the linux drivers on their website
<Seantater> fatmike: My Video card is a 64 MB pci Nvidia..
<Seantater> fatmike: It takes propritary drivers though, fron nvidia..
<Seantater> fatmike: I don;t see how that will work..
<Seantater> fatmike: It all goes through your processor and Xorg..
<Seantater> Xorg is one of the fastest of it's kind AFAIK..
<Seantater> fatmike: But if it works, tell me..
<Seantater> fatmike: perhaps after all this video card was not needed..
<fatmike> i'll going on searching
<xst>  I've installed latex (tetex) on my dapper beta2 but for some reason long words are no longer breaked. Is hyphenation broke?
<edulix> hello !
<edulix> can anyone open with kpdf this document? http://www.olivequimica.com/pdf/olive600.pdf
<Blissex> xst: you may have to enable it.
<edulix> xpdf loads it just fine
<xst> Blissex: Do you know where I do that?
<xst> It is normally turned on though...
<Blissex> xst:  in the document itself usually.
<Blissex> xst: but perhaps you haven't installed the hyphenation tables.
<xst> Blissex: It is enabled in the document. The document used to compile just well but in my new kubuntu installation word breaking does not work anymore.
<Blissex> xst: then perhaps those hyphenation tables, or at least those for your language, are not installed or setup properly. Check the '.log'
<paulb_> amarok dosn't seem to play anything
<HymnToLife> paulb_> amarok pays pretty much everything if you configure it well
<Falados> Hey, does anyone know how to build deKorator for Breezy 5.10?
<paulb_> it says something about a gstreamer error
<HymnToLife> paulb_> then install gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse and you should be OK
<xst> Blissex: You're right: No hyphenation patterns are loaded at all. Do you know how I can enable them?
<Blissex> xst: perhaps they have been split into separate packages...
<Blissex> xst: use 'apt-cache search hyphenation' perhaps to find out.
<xst> Blissex: Nope, nothing found containing the substring "tex" too. :-(  Hmm, damn...
<Blissex> xst: rather unlikely I'd say...
<xst> Blissex: Tons of openoffice hyphenation scemes and 5 other packages were found.
<Blissex> xst: what may be happening also is that the hypenation tables are present but not compiled, in that case try to 'dpkg-reconfigure'
<slow-motion> n8
<paulb_> i still get [gstreamer Error]  ** gstmad.c(1206): gst_mad_check_caps_reset: /thread/decodebin1 /mad1: failed to negotiate 44100 Hz
<Blissex> paulb_: probably your card can only do 48000 Hz. Try to use the 'plug:' prefix or tell gstreamer to convert to 48000 Hz.
<paulb_> nevermind i changed the engine to the xine engine and now it works. but how would i do that?
<word> Ummm will my install die if I let apt-get remove -  language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-en-base locales ubuntu-minimal ?
<word> hello?
<mrfishhat> yes
<mrfishhat> it will die
<word> Right now i have 2 broken installs locales and libxrender-dev and everytime i try a newer or older version of them it either conflicts with one of those or wnats to delete one of those
<eosyn> anyone know how adept manages to lock itself? I cant find the lockfile for it and it keeps saying another adept is running although there isnt. I had to kill it because it blew up on j2re
<word> What should i do?
<xst> Would people in here recommend to install the amarok1.4-beta3 with dapper instead of the preinstalled 1.39?
<robotgeek> xst: as with beta, do at your own risk :)
<apokryphos> xst: it's pretty stable -- worth trying out, for sure.
<xst> ok. When 1.4 is released will it then be added to the normal kubuntu dapper repository? (I don't like adding extra repositories, just for one single app)
<robotgeek> xst: not in dapper, no
<apokryphos> xst: why not?
<apokryphos> anyhow, you don't *have* to add the repository -- you can manually download them
<crimsun> xst: (kubuntu.org repos are offical)
<xst> My problem is that http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta3 is both application AND version specific. So when a new amarok release is made, I have to re-edit the sources.list
<xst> I mean "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta3 dapper main"
<word> Hey uh...i have 2 broken installs.. locales and libxrender-dev...how can i fix them?
<apokryphos> xst: big hassle?
<apokryphos> you can just download the debs manually if you like
<xst> I guess: I like that applications are automatically upgrade upon an "apt-get upgrade" but if the repository itself is version specific, then I guess no such version upgrade will ever appear.
<xst> Or do I miss something?
<apokryphos> that's correct
<apokryphos> more or less
<Chris_Tucker> i have a kcontrol problem all of the suddon. when i open a tab like login manager, click administrator mode, enter my password, hit enter or ok, it just takes me back to "welcome to the kde control center"... wtf is wrong?
<charwood> It's day 4 and I've yet to figure out why my computer says 'Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!' whenever I run an opengl program.  If you have ideas please help.  I've seen so many forum postings and none of them have solved my problem.  Thanks.
<Chris_Tucker> its happening to ANYTHING when i click the administrator mode button
<davix> is there an easy way to set up my nvidia to display both thru my tv and my crt?
<Chris_Tucker> ok ive got a more detailed response now: There was an error setting u inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was: Authentication Rejected, reason: none of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Please check that the dcopserver program is running
<Chris_Tucker> it is..
<robotgeek> Chris_Tucker: did you enable root?
<Chris_Tucker> robotgeek, yes
<charwood> davix: Do you need to be able to switch on the fly?  Those settings are in your Display Driver section in Xorg.conf.  There "nvoption" program allegedly has a gui for this but I've never used it.
<Chris_Tucker> robotgeek, is that whats causing this? sudo works just fine
<robotgeek> Chris_Tucker: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo , enabling root breaks gui admin tools
<Chris_Tucker> robotgeek, that describe how to disable root again?
<robotgeek> yeah
<Steven_M> Hi all
<Chris_Tucker> thanks robotgeek, rebooting for it all to sink in
<word> Umm...my locales and libxrender-dev installs are broken...is there a way i can fix them? i've tried installing older and newer versions
<robotgeek> word: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, the -dev package doesn't matter
<Steven_M> Have any of you ever had the frightening problem of ALL your icons dissapearing from kde?
<robotgeek> Steven_M: hmm, no. can you describe a bit more?
<word> ok
<Chris_Tucker> robotgeek, um.. uh oh? its still broken, and ive disabled root
<word> robotgeek: Which locales should i generate? aa_ER utf-8?
<robotgeek> Chris_Tucker: not sure, sorry
<robotgeek> word: i am not sure what your locale is
<Steven_M> almost every icon you can possibly imagine is gone. For example the items on my kpanel are there but invisable
<robotgeek> Steven_M: and what did you do?
<Steven_M> I booted into recovery mode and ran fsck, after fixing a number of file system errors I tried kde again. No improvement
<Steven_M> robotgeek: is there a way to rebuld kde's icon database?
<chowells> KDE doesn't have a such a database AFAIK
<Steven_M> any ideas?
<apokryphos> Steven_M: in the control center alter the icon theme you're using, and then go back to that one. That's really the only way.
<chowells> I would concetrate on finding out what caused the corruption
<Steven_M> I think it was caused by booting into run level 3 which kdm on startup.
<word> robotgeek: United states english
<chowells> Steven_M: That should not cause file system corruption
<Steven_M> got to go
<Chris_Tucker> can someone open their /etc/shadow file and paste their root line? someone WITHOUT ROOT ACTIVATED IT IS NOT A SECURITY RISK TO SHOW ME THIS, ive activated root and screwed mine up
<word> robotgeek: Which one woudl it be for united states and english?
<Chris_Tucker> i need a good one to compare to
<chowells> I think I'd class giving someone a hashed copy of your password a security risk
<Chris_Tucker> chowells, no, if you do NOT have root enabled, its not, because theres no hash if theres no enabled.. its supposed to be a *
<chowells> Chris_Tucker: oh sorry, I missed the "without"
<Chris_Tucker> :/
<Chris_Tucker> you have root disabled?
<Chris_Tucker> i need all the data that goes around the *
<Chris_Tucker> my admin guis are royally  screwed up
<chowells2> root:*:13265:0:99999:7:::
<Chris_Tucker> thanks
<Chris_Tucker> mine had 13270, maybe that was the prob
<Chris_Tucker> daemon and bin and sys and .... so on are all 13265
<Chris_Tucker> lets see if it worked
<Chris_Tucker> still broken, rebooting to make sure everything gets refreshed
<word> robotgeek: I figured out which locale I needed but it still says it's broken
<Chris_Tucker> #!#$)@!$(!)@$()!@)!!
<Chris_Tucker> still broken
<sagan> hi, why after install kubuntu my computer turn slow?
<sagan> sorry for my bad english
<Kadran> hi, i  have copied my files to other hd then installed kubuntu and now every thing is fine but i can't play any mp3 file
<Kadran> it tells me that playlist is finnished without doing any thing
<Kadran> any help? :)
<_frank> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kadran> i can't play even ogg
<_frank> Kadran: umm.. try installing amarok-xine then changing the engine to xine in the amarok settings. Use adept to install amarok-xine
<Kadran> i was using mdk linux before switching to kubuntu and it was working fine
<Kadran> _frank: ok i will try now i was using xine before and it was working fine
<_frank> Kadran: in breezy (5.10) amarok uses gstreamer by default
<Kadran> _frank: i am using dapper
<_frank> Kadran: oh. the xine is used by default I think
<Kadran> _frank: yes i have checked and it is using xine
<_frank> Kadran: you can ask in #ubuntu+1 for problems with dapper
<Kadran> _frank: ok thanks alot :)
<word> My locales install is broken and reconfiguring it didn't work...what else can i do?
<word> My locales install is broken and reconfiguring it didn't work...what else can i do?
<word> my locales install broke..what should i do?
<Steven_M> hi all
<word> My locales install is broke...any ideas?
<Steven_M> I have a kubuntu install dvd that doubles as live cd. Is there an iso of an install dvd  on the website that's exactly like my dvd except for having kde 3.5.1 instead of kde 3.4.3
<MEtaLpREs> is there a way to completely remove grub and boot directly to kubuntu?  grub just will not work and im sick of it and want it gone
<awsed> weqzzzz
<os2mac> anyone screw around with trying to get ndiswrapper to run on beta2 yet?
<analia> hello. i have just installed kubuntu dapper 6.06 and added universe to repository, and installed xserver-xgl, nvidia-glx , compiz-kde
<Random_Transit> hey...If i want to install windows after ubuntu...how do I restore grub?
<Random_Transit> hello? can anyone help me out?
<awsed> hi all
<CheeseBurgerMan> Random_Transit: It's easier to know if you tell me the problem. :)
<awsed> what?
<Random_Transit> i was just asking, how do i repair grub after installing windows
<CheeseBurgerMan> awsed: It's easier to know if I can figure out a problem if I know what it is.
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell Random_Transit about grub
<awsed> what's your name?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Something that I don't give out online.
<Random_Transit> lol
<Random_Transit> well, thanks for the help
<awsed> why?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Because I prefer not to...if you don't like it then don't talk to me. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, that was a bad way of putting it.
<awsed> really?
<CheeseBurgerMan> More like....if you don't like me because of that, then don't bother talking to me. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, and I'm not going to start giving it out now.
<awsed> don't out
<awsed> i like speak with u
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's fine, I don't mind talking to you. I just don't want to give out my name. :)
<DaSkreech> How about your street address?
* DaSkreech ducks
<awsed> are you have a friendster?
* CheeseBurgerMan swats DaSkreech with a trout. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> No
<tes> pendo
<awsed> pemai
<awsed> cuki
<shawn___> hey I'm about to install netbeans with the jdk netbeans bundle, any tips?
<DaSkreech> Dont?
<barbbecker> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<shawn___> well I need to install it for class so no choice... I'll ask somewhere else.
<FearMoth> how do I use khotkeys in kubuntu dapper? I can't find anywhere to set it up
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> any mldonkies in here?
<jeff_> im on kubuntu dapper beta 2 and mine is broken
<jeff_> and its messing up my apt
<jeff_> and my apt doesnt like that at all
<DaSkreech> Huh?
<jeff_> my mldonkey is messing everything up
<jeff_> i cant remove it, i cant reconfigure, i cant reinstall
<jeff_> it just doesnt work and i dont know why or what to do
<jeff_> i think it broke with the last upgrade
<damian_> i
<damian_> hi
<jeff_> hi damian_
<jeff_> any quanta users in here then?
<Desh> Hi, quick question, my AMD64 Athlon 3200+ on my laptop is clocked at 2 GHz, however it has this option that under Windows XP for instance would run the proccessor at 800 MHz when it wasn;t plugged into AC power. The speed would rise as needed. However, even when plugged in, my proccessor runs at 800 MHz on Linux. Any ideas?
<jeff_> Desh: maybe you can change that in your computer's setup
<jeff_> Desh: like as soon as you turn on your computer, it gives you an option to setup the computer by pressing f12 or something
<Desh> Well I could simply turn off the feature in the BIOS, but it's just odd that it would opt for 800 over the 2000, and like, if it were to run at 800 and rise if needed then it would be fine.
<jeff_> before it srarts grub or kubuntu boot splash
<Desh> Hmm..I'll ave to research how Linux treats that AMD tech..
<Desh> Thanks though. :)
<jeff_> yeah that would be smexy, but i dont know if theres any (k)ubuntu app that can handle that
<jeff_> np
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Though AMD does put a good deal of money into Linux
<DaSkreech> Desh: If you find out come back and let us know
<Desh> RIght, I know XP would run it at 2GHz when plugged in, maybe Linux runs it at 800 MHz no matter what, and increases as needed.
<Desh> But as soon as I find out, I'll let you all know. :)
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<Mark987> Desh: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PowerNow!
<Mark987> might give ya some ideas (haven't read the whole thing)
<Desh> Alright, thanks.
<Mark987> some kernel options to set seemingly...
<Mark987> anyways. google'ing for amd and either cool'n'quiet or powernow should find some infos
<DaSkreech> Mark987: Does it need the K7 kernel?
<Desh> I have the k7.
<Desh> Yeah...my laziness...and ADD...are kicking in...I can't read that now. >_<
<Desh> Bookmarked. :)
<Desh> Hmm...my laptop monitor randomly displays a gray box with blue letters, it says something like: LCD OFF or LCD ON. How do I disable that?
<Mark987> Desh no idea... the only of my PCs that has one of those things (speedstep instead) actually runs windows. never had the pleasure of trying to get that to work in linux
<Desh> Ah ok. No problem.
<Desh> I have been blessed with a crappy XP CD...it won;t let me reinstall it...so even if I wanted to be a quitter and go back to Windows, I can;t. :)
<Mark987> lol
<Mark987> if it's just media issues... it's easy to find one
<Mark987> as long as you have a key/it's licensed, the media itself is a non-issue really
<Desh> Yeah...but I am lazy.
<jeff_> is anybody getting frequent crashes with quanta?
<Desh> If I can;t get Premiere to work I will eventually have to dual boot. I can only go w/o video editing for so long.
<Desh> What is quanta?
<Mark987> i doubt premiere could even work under wine or whatever...
<Mark987> full blown AV NLE editing (a lot of directshow and fancy stuff there)
<Desh> Well..when I stop being lazy and get my 3d working..I will try it.
<Mark987> good luck, methinks you'll need it :p
<Desh> I hope having a 9700 will pay off. Thanks.
<Desh> Well I'm out, g'night al.
<Desh> *all
<mrfishhat> hey
<mrfishhat> how do i use a .bin?
<poningru> k3b
<poningru> what do you want to do with it?
<poningru> burn it to cd right?
<poningru> or is it a vcd and you want to watch a vid?
<mrfishhat> i want to install it
<mrfishhat> it said it was a binary
<mrfishhat> and it wasnt an rpm or a deb
<mrfishhat> so alas
<mrfishhat> confusion
<DaSkreech> ./somefile.bin
<r0xz> hey guys, i had problems with playing video on upgraded flight6 (since some days), no i did a fresh install of beta2 with w32codecs. but still no video playback(all mimetypes). Is this known?
<mrfishhat> thaks
<mrfishhat> ill give it a go
<r0xz> because it always worked here flawless, and since some days it's not at all
<fatejudger> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<mrfishhat> umm
<mrfishhat> the ./ didnt come up with anything
<DaSkreech> Huh?
<mrfishhat> ./somefile.bin   somfile replaced with filename
<poningru> mrfishhat: ah gotcha
<poningru> mrfishhat: make sure the bin is chmoded to allow executing
<poningru> and then do the ./ thing
<DaSkreech> mrfishhat: Hows that going?
<r0xz> i am looking for a way to change the location of symlinks in a folder, but i can't get it right.
<angel> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<r0xz> english....
<angel> nop
<angel> spanish
<angel> engli!!!
<DaSkreech> angel: try #kubuntu-es
<angel> ty :D
<angel> join!!!
<r0xz> anyone with a smart idea how to get "ln -snf new current" working with regex? (could same me a couple of hundereds comand)
<vursitis> hallo
<Random_Transit> hey, question...I have a digital camera that can function also as a webcam...but linux won't recognize the webcam
<Random_Transit> the camera is a Vivitar ViviCam 3632
<Random_Transit> and I'm wondering if i need to download extra drivers for the webcam functions
<Random_Transit> and if so...where can i find said drivers
<Random_Transit> hello?
<vursitis> Eh, I haven't done anything with webcams but i had the same sort of problem with a Wifi card, you could check to see if there are any binary converters for webcam drivers i honestly wouldnt know where to look though
<Random_Transit> so, something akin to ndiswrapper?
<vursitis> Somthing to the same extent
<vursitis> I have not worked with webcams though, so i honestly couldnt tell you where or even what program to look for.
<vursitis> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/drivers.php
<vursitis> try that
<kameron> what's a nice web development environment for kde?
<abattoir> kameron: Quanta Plus
<vursitis> Anjuta
<abattoir> http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<abattoir> you could probably get it by 'sudo apt-get install quanta'
<kameron> Quanta plus hey.
<kameron> sounds intense.
<vursitis> Lively channel.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Vursitis-X> Much better.
<tomplast> goodmorning
<tomplast> is there any packaging crashcourse   for (k)ubuntu?
<tomplast> there are alot of software that i wanna have packaged :P
<crimsun> doc.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> click packaging guide in the lower right
<tomplast> thanks
<XVampireX> What is the best file format for writing documents? (I'm talking about things like PDF/CHM/etc...)
<DaSkreech> text?
<XVampireX> Other than text
<DaSkreech> html?
<jlund> Latest Dapper updates appear to disable DMA. My DVD burns are going at 1.7x where previously they would fly along at 10x+. Has anyone else noticed this?
<NoUse> jlund have you checked the output of hdparm?
<jlund> Yes, Dma is off
<NoUse> jlund check with #ubuntu+1
<jlund> I burned a DVD while apt-get dist-upgrade was running. When I rebooted just now I noticed the same burn is wildly slow.
<jlund> Ok, thanks.
<cc-dash> jlund: my burning-speed is just the same as before i've updated drapper ...
<DaSkreech> jlund: How wise is it to be using a program and subsystems when doing a dist-upgrade?
<DaSkreech> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/rms-ati-protest.html
<DaSkreech> haha
<jlund> Well, there isn't ever really any alternative is there? I mean unless you run it from console mode ever time.
<jlund> I've been running on it since Flight 4 but I plan on doing a full reinstall once the beta is over. I've been testing as much as I can.
<fede> hi
<crweb> new dapper cups system won't let me login anymore
<crweb> even if i'm part of the lpadmin group
<crweb> cupsdAuthorize: pam_authenticate() returned 7
<XVampireX> Hey, I installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu some time ago, can I somehow remove ubuntu now without hurting kubuntu?
<XVampireX> And not just removing ubuntu-desktop
<mathiasbrito> someone knows how to play encrypted wmv in xine!?
<mathiasbrito> with xine?
<mathiasbrito> :P
<nysosym> good morning :)
<mathiasbrito> here is night! :D
<nysosym> ohh okay ^^
<nysosym> i have a little problem with amarok, the sound is very crappy when i change the position of the seekbar
<nysosym> in use is Xine Engine
<mlivneh> hello. is there a way to make the desktop icons in KDE smaller?
<crweb> it's int he System Settings, under icons, or desktop
<crweb> Appearance -> Icons
<crweb> Advanced
<mzinz> HOW do I change from military to standard time????
<abattoir> mzinz: If you mean the format... Rt. Click on the clock->Adjust Date and Time format... you could specify your own format if you want to.
<mzinz> abattoir: finally, thanks so much.  It shows that it changed in the adjustment window, but it still says 00:03.. will it change with a log off/on?
<abattoir> try Alt+F2 : killall kicker && kicker
<abattoir> but i think apply should work...
<me2win> better way is dcop kicker kicker restart
<mzinz> Whats the default Kubuntu text editor? Is there a more basic one than kate?
<me2win> mzinz: there is nano, its CL editor
<mzinz> me2win: is gedit for gnome
<me2win> mzinz: yes, its just like kate
<me2win> mzinz: same level of editing capabilities that is
<me2win> mzinz: but you can use it in KDE also
<mzinz> me2win: ic, thanks.
<mzinz> abattoir: btw, the killall and restart worked.
<abattoir>  :)
<me2win> mzinz: you can use dcop kicker kicker restart as well to restart the kicker
<mzinz> me2win: whats dcop
<mzinz> Keyboard shortcut to switch from Desktop-to-Desktop?
<me2win> mzinz: try shift + direction
<_s3B4s_> hello :D
<_s3B4s_> somebody knows a good software to use a scanner genius?
<mzinz> I uninstalled Gnome and it took Eclipse with it.  I tried reinstalling Eclipse but got errors.  I did a complete removal, then a re-install, and now I get different errors.. What can I try??
<n3storm> mzinz: what errors?
<mzinz> n3storm: ill show u the ss
<n3storm> at pastebin.com
<n3storm> please
<mzinz> n3storm: its all coded errors, a dialogue box, and its sorta long
<n3storm> eclipse error messages?
<n3storm> have you tried running eclipse from konsole?
<mzinz> n3storm: its like a runtime error while eclipse is booting
<mzinz> same thing happens
<n3storm> but can you copy-paste messages from konsole?
<mzinz> n3storm: they aren't konsole messages its a text box in kde
<n3storm> mmm
<n3storm> bad for debugging
<n3storm> anyway
<mzinz> n3storm: yeah.
<mzinz> n3storm: k hang on uploading
<mzinz> Is KOffice as good as OpenOffice.org2? Sorry, random
<n3storm> http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.1.2-200601181600/index.php
<n3storm> mzinz: I think eclipse is pretty attached to gtk2 and gtk2 in ubuntu might be pretty attached to gnome packages
<mzinz> n3storm: what do you recommend
<n3storm> keep gnome packages
<mzinz> n3storm: too late for that.
<mzinz> n3storm: i got rid of gnome thinking it would just get rid of the gnome only apps and nothing more
<mzinz> which is what i was told
<mzinz> http://www.fileh.com/TylerLucas/graphics/snapshot4.png
<n3storm> mzinz can you check you still have java on those paths in the message?
<mzinz> n3storm: what do you mean if i still have java exactly
<n3storm> "/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java"
<n3storm> I guess you do, otherwise you even wouldn't see the message?
<mzinz> ohh, if the java app is there
<mzinz> hold
<mzinz> yeah, i do.
<n3storm> mmm
<n3storm> mzinz: did you downloaded eclipse or apt-get it?
<mzinz> n3storm: apt-get
<mzinz> n3storm: through synaptic.
<n3storm> mzinz: and if you apt-get install it again, what happens?
<n3storm> apt-get install eclipse platform
<mzinz> n3storm: should i uninstall first
<n3storm> yes
<mzinz> n3storm: k, removed, im going to do sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform
<n3storm> mzinz: that's right
<mzinz> Random question: is there any way to change the default 'area' that files are saved on my kde desktop? They usually save to top-left and they're always blocked by my desktop widgets etc
<mzinz> sameerror
<mzinz> same error*
<Den> Hi - Anyone know how I can add new new "ToDo Categories" in Kontact's ToDo list?
<n3storm> Den
<n3storm> click on add Todo note
<n3storm> then on choose a category
<n3storm> and then on edit category
<n3storm> there you have
<Den> n3storm: Thanks - with your help I just found it - the exact answer I needed could have been "Click on Settings > Edit Categories" - Thanks :)
<n3storm> Den: ah, thanks to you too!
<Zerak> anyone know when will the official release of dapper drake be? Remembered they moved it forward
<Den> n3storm: Anyidea how I can get the latest Kontact into Breezy?  How can I find out if it is backported?
<Den> Zerak: AFAID it's June 1
<n3storm> 3.5.2?
<Den> er, AFAIK
<n3storm> or 4?
<Zerak> oh so far, on the other hand they seem to need it
<n3storm> Den: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<Den> n3storm: If that 3.5.2?? was to me, i don't know the anser
<n3storm> [10:26]  <Den> n3storm: Anyidea how I can get the latest Kontact into Breezy?  How can I find out if it is backported?
<n3storm> didn't you ask me that?
<Den> n3storm: yes
<n3storm> with KDE 3.5.2 you will get latest Kontact and latest everything else
<Den> n3storm: I can't figure out an answer to my question from that link - announcement
<n3storm> Kontact goes together with KDE, is not a separate app
<n3storm> if you can't figure out an answer then maybe you don't need latest Kontact ;)
<Den> n3storm: So what would I do (I have 3.4.3) - would I put the new lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, then Adept update everything - all of kde?
<n3storm> Den: that's right
<Vampis> Morning
<Den> n3storm: So, what's up with the concept of "backports" - WAouldn't it be reasonable to expect that when a new KDE is released, it get's put in the backports area, so it can just be automaticlly updated?
<n3storm> Den: backports, mmm, I'm not sure, I just know that if you are not really good getting inside the system backports can be dangerous
<n3storm> and I don't want to mess around with the system
<n3storm> Instead,
<n3storm> this are not backports
<n3storm> these packages are done for breezy
<n3storm> not done for dapper and backported to breezy later on
<Den> n3storm: but having to manually change sources.list, & deal with how to pull in a new kde over an old kde seems less well documented, and more prone to errors that having the backports set up properly
<Den> n3storm: By the way, if I update sources.list with the new KDE repositories, will I have to go into adept & find a kde 3.5.2 item, & select it?  Will I also have to select to uninstall the current kde?
<n3storm> Den: you can change your sources list with Adept, and after doing it you just have to do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<n3storm> nothing else
<n3storm> kde 3.5.2 goes like a charm
<n3storm> it works for me
<Vampis> for me 2
<n3storm> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<n3storm> ## repository.
<n3storm> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<n3storm> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<n3storm> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<n3storm> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<n3storm> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<n3storm> this is at sources.list file
<n3storm> instead, on the web page there is no warning at all
<Den> Thanks everyone , n3storm :)
<n3storm> Den: your welcome!
<tomplast> can anyone tell me why i get "wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to runwine?
<sistar> hey...
<sistar> anyone able to help me with some audio cd and dvd playing probs?
<kubuntu1sttime> I need help!
<kubuntu1sttime> :)
<kubuntu1sttime> apt-get keeps resolving wrong ip address
<kubuntu1sttime> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<sistar> or can anyone suggest a good tech help chatroom?
<kubuntu1sttime> why does apt-get think that the address is 1.0.0.0 ?
<kubuntu1sttime> has anyone had this problem before ?
<HymnToLife> kubuntu1sttime> is your DNS server working ?
<kubuntu1sttime> Yes, I'm on irc on the same machine
<kubuntu1sttime> ping seems to work too
<kubuntu1sttime> firefox apt-get doesn't
<kubuntu1sttime> keep resolving 1.0.0.0
<HymnToLife> are you using a proxy or something ?
<kubuntu1sttime> router
<kubuntu1sttime> that's built in my adsl modem
<kubuntu1sttime> my resolv.conf points to 192.168.1.1
<kubuntu1sttime> I have a windows machine here that works fine
<kubuntu1sttime> on the same lan
<sistar> any leads @ all?
<iNiku> can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<kubuntu1sttime> yes I can
<kubuntu1sttime> ping works
<iNiku> host archive.ubuntu.com?
<n3storm> kubuntu1sttime: don't trust the router for dns solving
<kubuntu1sttime> archive.ubuntu.com has address 85.133.25.8
<kubuntu1sttime> Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet
<iNiku> uh. wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<n3storm> kubuntu1sttime: what model is your router?
<kubuntu1sttime> wget works too.. downloads the index.html file
<kubuntu1sttime> I have to check .. hold on
<iNiku> well, I don't see how apt-get could get a different result from the resolver, then
<iNiku> what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kubuntu1sttime> It's a xavi
<kubuntu1sttime> I havn't touched sources.list it's the default for kubuntu 6.06 beta2
<kubuntu1sttime> wait.. after I did wget apt-get resolvs the address
<kubuntu1sttime> how can this be ?
<iNiku> sounds like the bad address was cached somewhere
<iNiku> in your router, most likely
<kubuntu1sttime> it keeps loosing it
<kubuntu1sttime> can I paste some lines here ?
<kubuntu1sttime> without getting kicked ? :)
<iNiku> if not too many
<iNiku> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<kubuntu1sttime> ok just 2 lines then
<kubuntu1sttime> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<kubuntu1sttime>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (113 No route to host)
<iNiku> what if you ping it now?
<kubuntu1sttime> ping works ok all the time
<iNiku> well, there's no reason why ping should have better luck resolving it than apt-get
<kubuntu1sttime> hmm
<iNiku> do you mean you have ping running all the time?
<kubuntu1sttime> no
<kubuntu1sttime> but when apt-get doesn't work ping does
<iNiku> uh. that makes no sense.
<kubuntu1sttime> keeps going back and forth.. what did you mean by bad address chaching ?
<iNiku> as a workaround, you could put archive.ubuntu.com in your /etc/hosts
<iNiku> but it really shouldn't be doing that
<kubuntu1sttime> the problem is not only that host
<iNiku> well, resolvers and name servers cache the query results so if the nameserver on your router gets the bad address somehow, it will probably cache it for a while
<iNiku> what does dig archive.ubuntu.com say?
<kubuntu1sttime> dig works
<iNiku> does it show two addresses?
<shanky> hi
<iNiku> .7 and .8
<kubuntu1sttime> two ?
<kubuntu1sttime> only .7
<iNiku> archive.ubuntu.com.     245     IN      A       85.133.25.7
<iNiku> archive.ubuntu.com.     245     IN      A       85.133.25.8
<iNiku> that's what it tells me
<kubuntu1sttime> I get only .7
<shanky> since kubuntu live, is there any way to install it?
<iNiku> and what does the SERVER line say?
<cc-dash> kubuntu1sttime: do you have this problem only with http-requests?
<kubuntu1sttime> SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
<iNiku> okay. do you know which nameservers your router is using?
<kubuntu1sttime> cc-dash: I think so
<iNiku> you can probably see them in your router config or status somewhere
<kubuntu1sttime> iNiku: Yes.. If I manually put the two nameservers in resolv.conf it work fine until I get the new dhcp update
<iNiku> hmm
<kubuntu1sttime> Is it possible to get automatic ip address from dhcp but keep static name server ?
<iNiku> sounds like the nameserver in your router is broken somehow
<iNiku> yes
<iNiku> in dhclient.conf, but I can't remember the exact option
<kubuntu1sttime> iNiku: I also think it has to do with the router but why does windows xp work ok then ?
<kubuntu1sttime> ok I'll check
<iNiku> dunno, and it makes no sense that it only fails with some applications
<kubuntu1sttime> wait
<iNiku> because the requests are made by the resolver library which should be common to all apps
<kubuntu1sttime> hmm..
<iNiku> supersede domain-name-servers x.x.x.x, y.y.y.y;
<iNiku> I think. not 100% on the syntax to specify multiple servers
<iNiku> if the , doesn't work, then maybe
<iNiku> supersede domain-name-servers x.x.x.x;
<iNiku> append domain-name-servers y.y.y.y;
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<iNiku> you could also see if there's a firmware upgrade for your router that fixes it
<kubuntu1sttime> that's a good idea
<kubuntu1sttime> but right now I'm on live-cd so I'm not going to change anything
<iNiku> but I still don't see how it could be broken like that in the first place
<kubuntu1sttime> I tried 6.06 beta to see if it was any different .. on the computer I have the previous release installed
<n3storm> kubuntu1sttime: what maker and model is your router?
<iNiku> so you have the same problem in both breezy and dapper?
<kubuntu1sttime> xav x8222r
<kubuntu1sttime> yes same problem
<kubuntu1sttime> that's xavi x8222r
<Mars^> Hi i am having some problem. I connected my psp to usb port. But i caqnt write anything in there. And i dont know how to make it work. I tried  chmod 777 /media/sdb1 but it doesent work.
<kubuntu1sttime> iNiku: Could it be that I only have one line in resolv.conf and sometimes it tries to read a second line ?
<iNiku> kubuntu1sttime: no, it's okay to have only one
<kubuntu1sttime> because 1.0.0.0 looks like a default thing
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<iNiku> and I've never heard of 1.0.0.0 being used as a default anywhere
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<iNiku> I have a similar config at home (different router tho) and it works fine
<zmo> kubuntu1sttime: another thing you can try is disabling ipv6
<kubuntu1sttime> zmo: Where do I do that ?
<zmo> kubuntu1sttime: in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases you locate the line alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<kubuntu1sttime> zmo: just comment it out ?
<zmo> kubuntu1sttime: and change that line to read: alias net-pf-10 off
<kubuntu1sttime> aha
<zmo> kubuntu1sttime: then reboot
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<kubuntu1sttime> So should I install dapper or boot back to breezy ? Is dapper unstable ?
<iNiku> hmm. there are no AAAA records for archive.ubuntu.com so it shouldn't be trying with ipv6...
<iNiku> but yeah, won't hurt to try that
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<kubuntu1sttime> now it's back.. 1.0.0.0
<iNiku> find out the nameservers your router is using and do this:
<iNiku> dig archive.ubuntu.com @nameserverip
<iNiku> for each
<iNiku> see if they report any differences
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<kubuntu1sttime> konqueror seems to work fine while apt-get doesn't..
<kubuntu1sttime> iNiku: they report the same.. but this time I have both .7 and .8
<kubuntu1sttime> and still apt-get doesn't work
<kubuntu1sttime> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<n3storm> kubuntu1sttime: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<n3storm> sorry if I missed something
<kubuntu1sttime> auto eth0
<kubuntu1sttime> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<n3storm> nothing else?
<kubuntu1sttime> yeah I have other interfaces too
<kubuntu1sttime> ahh.. you mean it looks at another interface ?
<n3storm> no, but maybe
<n3storm> XD
<n3storm> anyway
<iNiku> no, it uses the nameserver(s) in your resolv.conf to resolve names
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<iNiku> and if they are unreachable, you'll get an error that says so
<n3storm> kubuntu1sttime: write down this at this interface
<iNiku> the only thing I can think of is that the nameserver on your router is seriously broken
<n3storm> dns-nameservers 168.95.1.1
<n3storm> well, use the DNS server of your choice
<kubuntu1sttime> where do I put that line ? anywhere ?
<iNiku> ah, that's right, it's better to do it like that instead of in dhclient.conf
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<iNiku> put it after iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<kubuntu1sttime> no change.. do I need to restart something ?
<iNiku> ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<iNiku> but
<n3storm> I know
<n3storm> it want work, but just for a try
<kubuntu1sttime> no.. doesn't work
<n3storm> mmm
<kubuntu1sttime> I mean the interface thing
<iNiku> that will only affect the nameserver lines in your resolv.conf
<iNiku> how does it not work?
<iNiku> do you get an error message?
<kubuntu1sttime> No.. apt-get update still looks for 1.0.0.0
<iNiku> okay
<n3storm> iNiku: is apt the only application is not working for him?
<iNiku> n3storm: apparently, yeah
<iNiku> makes no sense to me
<kubuntu1sttime> no..firefox doesn't either.. but I don't have firefox on this live cd
<kubuntu1sttime> but kunqueror works
<iNiku> umm
<n3storm> this stuff has happened to me before
<n3storm> mmm
<n3storm> with sarge
<iNiku> oh, I just thought of something
<kubuntu1sttime> yeah ?
<kubuntu1sttime> hmm..
<iNiku> I'm pretty sure firefox will try to resolve an ipv6 address first
<kubuntu1sttime> ok
<iNiku> and if that fails, then the ipv4 address
<iNiku> apt-get might be doing the same
<n3storm> mmm
<n3storm> don't think so
<iNiku> and maybe those ipv6 queries are breaking the nameserver on y our router
<kubuntu1sttime> can I disample ipv6 now without rebooting ?
<kubuntu1sttime> disable I mean
<n3storm> why don't you try forcing your gateway for dhcp?
<iNiku> n3storm: it's not a gateway issue, it's a dns issue
<n3storm> is not a dns issue either, is an apt issue
<iNiku> well, no, if firefox doesn't work either
<kubuntu1sttime> no it's not only apt
<n3storm> aaah
<n3storm> sorry then
<n3storm> wait
<iNiku> it's a dns issue if archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 1.0.0.0 for some apps
<kubuntu1sttime> yepp
<iNiku> I actually think ipv6 combined with a bug in your router's nameserver is the reason
<kubuntu1sttime> is there a way to trace how apt gets its IP ? :)
<n3storm> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<iNiku> you could ry disabling ipv6 in firefox
<iNiku> to see if that solves it for you
<n3storm> you mean doing this?
<iNiku> for firefox
<iNiku> apt-get uses wget, doesn't it?
<iNiku> or maybe not
<n3storm> no, iNiku
<n3storm> curl maybe used too I think
<iNiku> okay
<iNiku> kubuntu1sttime: what does dig AAAA archive.ubuntu.com say?
<iNiku> and dig A6 archive.ubuntu.com
<kubuntu1sttime> ok.. what am I looking for ?
<iNiku> is there an ANSWER section in the dig output?
<kubuntu1sttime> no answer
<iNiku> as in, no answer at all? or an answer with no ANSWER section?
<kubuntu1sttime> No answer section
<iNiku> okay
<kubuntu1sttime> on both AAAA and A6
<iNiku> hmm.
<iNiku> well anyway, I'd suggest disabling ipv6 as n3storm said
<n3storm> kubuntu1sttime: can you check in synaptic you haven't a proxy configured?
<n3storm> or auto proxy or something like that?
<kubuntu1sttime> synaptic ?
<kubuntu1sttime> you mean Adept =?
<nysosym> Hello all :D
<kubuntu1sttime> can't find such a setting in Adept
<kubuntu1sttime> is there a parameter to make apt-get not use ipv6 ?
<iNiku> don't think so
<iNiku> hmm, wonder if you could just rmmod ipv6
<iNiku> probably not
<kubuntu1sttime> :)
<n3storm> XD
<iNiku> or maybe if you take down all of your network interfaces first
<iNiku> but it's probably still used by something
<kubuntu1sttime> force it hehe
<iNiku> porbably not a good idea :)
<kubuntu1sttime> ok.. I'll try next time I boot into breezy
<iNiku> did you say you don't have firefox now?
<iNiku> can you get it?
<kubuntu1sttime> yes
<kubuntu1sttime> download it ?
<iNiku> yeah, and try it
<iNiku> see if disabling ipv6 helps
<kubuntu1sttime> why can't I start it ?
<kubuntu1sttime> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iNiku> oh, you're missing some libraries
<kubuntu1sttime> and I need apt-get to get them hehehe
<n3storm> kubuntu1sttime: have you installed nmap?
<kubuntu1sttime> no
<n3storm> mmm
<iNiku> ugh, nevermind. just do the global ipv6 disable thing, I have a feeling that will sort you out
<iNiku> but the root cause is most likely a bug in your router's software
<kubuntu1sttime> Yeah.. I'll try that and report back to you later :)
<n3storm> good luck!
<kubuntu1sttime> thanks for all the help guys!
<iNiku> np :)
<kubuntu1sttime> bye
<fatmike> hi
<fatmike> does anyone know how to get the kdocker app for dapper?
<chavo> fatmike, kxdocker?
<apokryphos> fatmike: enable universe and install it
<urthaur> why
<apokryphos> !info kxdocker dapper
<ubotu> kxdocker: (innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.39-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 253 kB, Installed size: 824 kB
<genio> hola
<urthaur> why
<genio> algun espaol quie pueda ayudarme?!
<urthaur> no se
<zmo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<genio> gracias!
<genio> thx!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-40-171.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by apokryphos
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> thats the one
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fatmike> not the kxdocker but the KDOCKER app
<fatmike> to minimize all apps into the systray
<fatmike> under kde
<apokryphos> fatmike: it comes with kde -- read the kde userguide
<fatmike> really?
<apokryphos> well, not sure if that's its name, but kde comes with a tool to have your apps in the systray, yes
<apokryphos> ksystray, that's it
<fatmike> http://freshmeat.net/projects/kdocker/
<apokryphos> fatmike: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/userguide/windows-how-to-work.html#system-tray
<saaida> any one here can help me please with installing Rufus ?
<giu85> hi at al l my beautiful flowers
<monad> hi.... how can i start X apps remotely via ssh? i thought typing ssh -X user@... did the trick
<Dr3as> monad: that works for me
<monad> but when i type "kmail" it get: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<visik7> monad: u need to export the display
<visik7> and also need to allow remote apps to attach to it
<visik7> moreover u need to disable --nolisten tcp
<kosh> that does not sound right
<kosh> if ssh -X user@server  is not working to allow you to just run apps then something is broken somewhere
<kosh> ssh -X will forward the x connection, set the display, authority etc
<Kubutuzado> somebody can help me?!
<Hobbsee> !+someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Kubutuzado> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<Kubutuzado> ok
<Kubutuzado> the next question is.....
<Kubutuzado> i want configure a samba server to user segurity
<Kubutuzado> when i try to enter apears this mistake
<Kubutuzado> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_PASSWORD_MUST_CHANGE
<Kubutuzado> and it is my configration http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13273
<Kubutuzado> can you help me?!
<Hobbsee> Kubutuzado: i've got no idea about samba at all, sorry...
<zmo> Kubutuzado: did u create a samba user yet? smbpasswd -a <username>
<Kubutuzado> yeah!
<Kubutuzado> and this user have the same name as a system user
<zmo> Kubutuzado: and from what platform are you trying to access the samba server?
<xst> Strange problem: When I go to System Settings and press the button "Administrator Mode" (as regular user), I get the following error message: "Su returned with an error". I'm using dapper beta 2. If I the same thing as the user created upon installation I get no error messages. What to do?
<zmo> xst: is this user member of the admin group?
<zmo> xst: check system setting -> users & groups
<xst> zmo: No it is not. Guess that explains it. But the error message is still somewhat bad.
<mhterres> hey guys
<zmo> xst: file a bug :)
<seppi> hello
<seppi> ya quelqun ???
<seppi> nan ya personne ???
<seppi> arff
<seppi> je voulais juste savoir comment changer le theme pour KDE sous KUBUNTU
<iNiku> unsupported language error
<zmo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xst> I'm having a problem with audio and new users (using dapper/beta2): The loudspeaker in the panel is marked with a red cross indicating that audio is turned off and holding the mouse over the blue loudspeaker icon pops up with the message "mixer cannot be found". The user IS joined to the audio group...
<cfraz89> does it work for the first user?
<xst> Yes
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> what groups are your new users in?
<cfraz89> besides audio
<seppi> okay, i'm on the chat for kubuntu EN ??
<xst> Do you know a commandline to show these groups?
<cfraz89> 'groups'
<seppi> my question is about the KDE theme !!!
<seppi> how install theme in KDE ??
<xst> cfraz89: The user is in "adm cdrom audio dip backup video plugdev games scanner admin"
<HymnToLife> seppi> go to kde-looks.org (or something of that sort)
<cfraz89> shouldnt they be in their own group aswell?
<zmo> seppi: start kcontrol -> Theme Manager -> Install New Theme
<xst> cfraz89: Hmm, they actually are. Forgot to copy that group over. Sorry.
<cfraz89> oh ok
<seppi> HymnToLife: lol okay thanks
<cfraz89> hmmm
<xst> cfraz89: Eh, thigs are really crazy here. Now I logged out and in for the 2736482734 time and suddenly audio works now. Guess some processes didn't finish off corectly the last times I logged out?
<xst> Really strange
<cfraz89> yeah strange
<xst> thanks anyway
<cfraz89> np
<Lorenzod> Hm.. I *still* can't get amarok or juk to work..
<FauxFaux> Anyone had any success with B2 on an Abit Fatal1ty AN8-SLI (amd64/venice 3000, nvidia chipset/graphics/..)? I get no usb keyboard support, and then it hangs at "Booting the kernel".
<Lorenzod> Both amarok and juk die while I try to import music.
<Lorenzod> I'm sure taglib may be the culprit, but I've purged and reinstalled, all to no avail.. :-(
<apricot> how to remove krusader?
<apricot> i have problems starting it
<Lorenzod> apricot: apt-get remove krusader
<Lorenzod> Of course, that would be: sudo apt-get remove krusader
<apricot> i have problems when starting sudo krusader, help?
<zmo> apricot: best practice is not to use sudo but kdesu for kde apps
<apricot> will it run root permision?
<zmo> apricot: yup
<apricot> thanks, now i learned something
<zmo> yw
<xoso> how can i set a static IP ?
<mhterres> xoso: where ?
<mhterres> xoso: do you want to set a static IP in your computer ?
<HymnToLife> xoso> gksudo network-admin
<xoso> yes i want a static ip in my computer
<HymnToLife> oh, no it's #kubuntu here sorry
<HymnToLife> you have something about it in the Settings panel
<xoso> ok i think i got it
<xoso> how can i find out which ip i've got actually?
<mhterres> ifconfig
<xoso> ok it works thanx
<d>  please ask for me to be unbanned in #ubuntu i swore there 2 days ago...
<apricot> how to CHMOD the file to 777?
<d> hi can  please ask for me to be unbanned in #ubuntu i swore there 2 days ago...
<d> damnit
<d> hi can someone  please ask for me to be unbanned in #ubuntu i swore there 2 days ago...
<d> hi can someone  please ask for me to be unbanned in #ubuntu i swore there 2 days ago...
<d> hi can someone  please ask for me to be unbanned in #ubuntu i swore there 2 days ago...
<d> oi
<d> wheres the "gnome" menu located?
<HymnToLife> who banned you ?
<d> is it a txt file somewhere?
<d> no idea
<d> it just says cannot send to cahnnel; now
<HymnToLife> Just PM an op, apologize and you should be OK
<d> i was unbanned but not properly..
<d> how do i register on freenode?
<HymnToLife> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<d> i cant pm until i do thats why i came here
<d> thanks
<d> corrupted my gno9me menu so i came to ask a question...dosent matter because i was going to install kde tonight anyway
<HymnToLife> you can still ask it on the forums
<_damian-> Um..Whos an op in there?
<apricot> how to create a database in mysql, please the command.
<xoso> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php   See also !kde3.5 for how to upgrade
<crimsun> _damian-: what's the problem?
<xoso> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<_damian-> can i get the name of an op in #ubuntu need to get myself unbanned
<_damian-> apricot: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=mysql+linux+creating+a+database&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<crimsun> _damian-: what's the problem?
<_damian-> This: * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<crimsun> _damian-: you're muzzled.
<_damian-> All i done was swear I was unbanned but not properly. I can join I just cant talk. I dont know the name of an op so I cant ask one. None are acually opped..(@)  so I cant find one. I need someone to tell me the name of one so I can ask for myself to be unbanned.
<_damian-> got it?
<xoso> can i download KDE 3.5 manually and then update it ?
<crimsun> _damian-: we don't normally op ourselves unless there's a reason.
<_damian-> manually in what format?
<_damian-> Crimson can you please unban me
<xoso> damian: like tar.gz
<crimsun> _damian-: have you reread the code of conduct?
<_damian-> yes
<zaikxtox> hello. i have installed kubuntu 6.06 beta2 on a spare drive. graphic installer aborts, so i downloaded the debian like text install, which worked fine.
<crimsun> _damian-: you had your chance.
<zaikxtox> and the graphic package management worked badly , so i have kept back to apt.
<_damian-> um sorry..i didnt know i was unbanned and was checking u unbanned me at the exact same time
<zaikxtox> but, that apart, all works fine, and my nvidia card was working in almost a minute, and i see a nice progress in the multiarch system
<zaikxtox> at least compared with my debian sarge amd64 :)
<zaikxtox> now, i have read a lot of howtos on xserver-xgl + compiz-kde, but they are too hacky
<zaikxtox> someone knows a good way to make compiz-kde work fine, and system wide?
<xoso> how can i restart now KDE ?
<xoso> does ist fit when i just logoff an then logon again. is it updated then?
<savas> Is there any plan to give static ip support to NetworkManager?
<SeanTater> I don't know..
<SeanTater> Have you tried #ubuntu?
<SeanTater> sorry, that's #ubuntu   it does not have a ? at the end
<apricot> where does konqueror download files?
<iNiku> on the internet
<iNiku> :)
<apricot> where does it store downloaded files?
<apricot> hello
<pradeepto> apricot: hi there
<apricot> where does it store downloaded files?
<apricot> where does konqueror store downloaded files? I am a stupid blende, please.
<pradeepto> apricot: heh , nah its alright , I ask questions worse than that all the time.
<pradeepto> apricot: btw konqueror prompts user for download location.
<apricot> so, help?
<apricot> not me.
<pradeepto> apricot: so basically its up to you where you want the file be downloaded.
<apricot> it didnt ask me, and i cannot find now my files.
<apricot> what is the default downloading directory?
<pradeepto> apricot: what did you download?
<apricot> files...
<apricot> i am pissed of
<apricot> the file is 35 MB big.
<SeanTater> How many files did you download?
<CaNsA> where the adminstator button?
<SeanTater> CaNsA: Explain, what dialog?
<CaNsA> im trying to setup networking on my fresh install of kubuntu
<SeanTater> CaNsA: most times it's in the bottom-left corner..
<SeanTater> CaNsA: However, some breezy dialogs are missing that -- it's been fixed in dapper
<SeanTater> CaNsA: you can get around that by running kcontrol as root
<CaNsA> i get a " click adminstrator mode button to edit these settings
<SeanTater> CaNsA: that's what they are supposed to say..
<CaNsA> ok
<CaNsA> but i cant see it anywhere
<SeanTater> CaNsA: press F2 and then type in kcrontrol, and in the advanced settings run it as root with your password.
<CaNsA> kk
<SeanTater> sorry, not kcrontrol, kcontrol
<SeanTater> CaNsA: Oops, let me fix that whole statement, it;s filled with errors
<CaNsA> k
<pradeepto> heh
<pradeepto> Alt+F2 -> type in the text box -> kdesu kcontrol
<SeanTater> CaNsA: press ALT-F2 and then type in "kcontrol" (with no quotes), and in the advanced settings in the dialog that comes up for ALT-F2, choose to run it as a different user, root, with your password.
<pradeepto> SeanTater: perhaps that ^^^ is what you wanted to say.
<SeanTater> pradeepto: yes, I'm just not good at condensing statements..
<pradeepto> SeanTater: lol
<pradeepto> SeanTater: but your was much better explaination I guess :)
<apricot> SO, WHAT IS THE DEFAULT DOWNLOADING DIRECTORY IN KONQUEROR?
<SeanTater> apricot: DO NOT SHOUT!!
<CaNsA> cheers SeanTater
<SeanTater> apricot: there is no default downloading directory for konqueror.
<CaNsA> i got a usb optical mouse that is really sluggish
<apricot> no, and where are my files then?
<zmo> apricot: try to find your file using Find Files in your KDE menu
<SeanTater> apricot: But I see your situation, so look in ~/.kde and in /tmp.
<pradeepto> CaNsA: btw you could use Alt+M
<zmo> apricot: or open a konsole and type find / -name *filename*
<SeanTater> apricot: the names may be odd though
<pradeepto> CaNsA: to enter into Administator mode incase yuo forgot to do so while running the application.
<SeanTater> apricot: BTW: Kio always displays the destination area.. just look at the dialog..
<pradeepto> apricot: if you have kerry, it might be easier to find the file.
<CaNsA> when setting up network, under the advance options does "broadcast" be the ip of my router?
<apricot> why konqueror downloads automaticaly and don't ask me for destination.
<pradeepto> apricot: hmmm it does actually, I tested it again just now.
<genio> join #kubuntu-es
<Kubunatico> #join
<Kubunatico> #ubuntu-es
<apricot> my not
<apricot> how to reinstall fot good konqueror?
<famille> #join
<anir> whats new in kubuntu june release??
<apricot> how to install kerry
<pradeepto> apricot: I presume you are using Dapper/Breezy?
<shanky> to upgrade form brezzy to dapper I just need to change brezzy
<apricot> breezy
<shanky> to upgrade form brezzy to dapper I just need to change "brezzy" to "dapper" in my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<pradeepto> shanky: there is document just for that on the k/ubuntu site.
<pradeepto> apricot: so use adept to install kerry.
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<pradeepto> thanks HymnToLife :)
<apricot> i cannot find kerry
<apricot> in adept
<pradeepto> apricot: btw did you try what zmo told you to do?
<apricot> yes
<pradeepto> and ...
<apricot> nothing
<apricot> at all
<humbolt> I am getting this: Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/Packages.gz  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<apricot> maybe kerry would help, but no kerry in adept
<humbolt> but when I wget the file I have no problem whatsoever
<humbolt> kerry sucks!
<humbolt> kerry is slow like my gandmother
<humbolt> slower even
<bert> kerry works OK
<humbolt> much worse than its gnome counterpart!
<apricot> any better
<humbolt> it is slow!
<humbolt> and I would love to know why!
<humbolt> anyhow, back to my question: I have "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" in my sources list, but get the error message above. why?
<bert> get your computer working properly, my kerry find what I am looking for in a flash
<apricot> WHY CANNOT I FIND KERRY IN ADEPT?
<zmo> apricot: no shouting please
<humbolt> I can't believe it is not working properly! I just installed kubuntu dapper from scratch!
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<pradeepto> humbolt: kerry works like a charm on my box.
<pradeepto> I have dapper f5 from *scratch*
<zmo> apricot: all your files are belong to us :)
<humbolt> not on mine!
<pradeepto> apricot: I found kerry in adept.
<humbolt> what could be the reason?
<pradeepto> for what?
<bert> I can see kerry in adept, have you got the universe repository enabled?
<humbolt> pradeepto: for either my kerry problem or my wine apt problem
<pradeepto> hmmm
<pradeepto> apricot: you have enabled universe haven't you?
<pradeepto> bert: beaten :P
<humbolt> I have some wierd things going on. for once my kmail freezes every one in a while, when I am typing an email but does record all my keystrokes "in the dark"
<savas_> well,updated kde packages  and Turkish translations have gone away?it looks semi translated now
<savas_> what can i do?
<apricot> i think i am, in case i didn't, how to do that?
<jonny> Hi Leute
<CaNsA> SeanTater, dude u still there ? if yeah can u pm me plz
<jonny> oh sry, eng chan
<SeanTater> CaNsA: I'm here, just busy..
<CaNsA> k
<humbolt> savas_: find all kde i18n turkish packages and install them
<hetauma> hi
<hetauma> can some1 tell me if there are many more packages included in dvd or it would be preety fine to download to install cd and then download everything needed with synaptic ?
<CaNsA> my network wont do what its supposed to do, im in kcontrol, i select "network sttings" then click "administration mode" and it reverts back to what looks like, the default info screen
<savas_> humbolt:it looks that everything about Turkish are installed.Have to wait for that?
<pradeepto> hetauma: there are mor packages in dvd but installation from cd and then updating/installing should do fine too.
<pradeepto> apricot: Start Adept -> Click on Adept ( top Menu) -> Manage Repositories
<cc-dash> humbolt: do you have antispam or antivirus rules defined in kmail?
<pradeepto> apricot: what do you see in this window? Is universe enabled?
<hetauma> pradeepto but CD has all the major packages like KDE OpenOffice right ?
<pradeepto> hetauma: CD has OO.o but not KOffice (which is a shame btw).
<pradeepto> hetauma: you can always get the latest KOffice using adept or apt-get which ever you prefer.
<pradeepto> apricot: are you still on?
<hetauma> adept is synaptic for kde ?
<apricot> here i am
<apricot> pradeepto what universe, where is that?
<pradeepto> apricot: did you even do what told you to do?
<bert> synaptic uses apt
<apricot> off course
<apricot> universe main restricted multiverse
<pradeepto> apricot: do you NOT see "universe" some where written among all those lines
<pradeepto> yes that
<pradeepto> apricot: is that commented?
<apricot> i see it 3 times
<apricot> black
<pradeepto> apricot: what happens when you Right Click on those lines? What do you see in the context menu?
<apricot> i see, i see ... disable!
<pradeepto> dont disable it
<apricot> ok, got that
<apricot> then
<apricot> what
<pradeepto> enable it if it is not.
<Ohnoes>  [Slashdot]  BlueSecurity Database Compromised? (it) - http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/05/02/1326228
<apricot> they are enabled
<pradeepto> apricot: then do a "fetch update"
<pradeepto> apricot: Click on the big button on the top left below the top menubar
<pradeepto> "Fetch Updates"
<humbolt> cc-dash: bogofilter, I thought about that. Sucks! Why does that have to block me writing emails! Kmail needs improvement. Have to file some bugs.
<ep> I downloaded a couple of midi files, kmid etal appears to play them but I don't get sound.  Why would this happen?
<apricot> i have done that 3 times today
<pradeepto> apricot: sorry kerry is not available for Breezy :(
<n3storm> ep: can you hear any music at all?
<n3storm> any sounds?
<ep> yes sounds everywhere else :)
<n3storm> go to kde control panel
<n3storm> system settings
<ep> right
<n3storm> then go to sounds
<n3storm> you have a button there: TEST MIDI
<ep> yes
<ep> it appears to do nothing when i click it
<n3storm> then you can't hear midi
<n3storm> with other kde apps
<ep> why's this?
<n3storm> I'm not expert, but I think midi needs a special sound card
<n3storm> not every soundcard can pay midi
<n3storm> at sound system, go to the hardware tab, ep
<ep> i've got a soundblaster live -- it should play it.  However I just installed it to replace my onboard sound last week
<ctothej> i read on a forum that there are problems with plugins for web browers (like flash) in the 64 bit versions. Has this been fixed?
<ep> The onboad AC97 sound would not do mixing, the soundblaster works great
<n3storm> ctothej: as long as macromedia releases 64bit versions for linux of their plugins, it will be fixed
<n3storm> ep, can you see at the hardware tab, the "select midi device"
<ctothej> n3storm: can firefox run in 386 mode?
<n3storm> I don't know
<n3storm> what does it mean?
<ep> n3storm: yes, i think i need to change it to the sound blaster theres alot of choices listed
<ep> i'm not sure which to pick
<n3storm> the plugin doesn't have nothing to see with the browser, in this case
<n3storm> ep: try them all!
<n3storm> XDD
<ep> :_0
<n3storm> then go back to test
<ep> roger
<n3storm> if you hear something
<n3storm> ...
<n3storm> midi output?
<ctothej> n3storm: my question then: can I use the 32bit plugins to view flash and whatnot on the internet with kubuntu 64 bit?
<n3storm> something like "out"
<gringo> hi there
<n3storm> ctothej: I don't know
<gringo> anyone knows how to turn off KDE Wallet?
<n3storm> sorry
<ctothej> its ok, thx
<n3storm> gringo: yes
<n3storm> can you see the small icon in the systray?
<n3storm> right-click and choos configure "kwalletmanager"
<n3storm> then uncheck "Activate Kde wallet subsystem" and Accept
<n3storm> XD
<gringo> n3storm: ^^ thank you. didn't think that it is as easy. I've looked thru all those config files as i am new to linux
<n3storm> gringo: linux is easy, take it easy and you will see how easy!
<n3storm> XD
<gringo> finally my WPA-Wifi (nearly) works, so I can enjoy my redmond-less notebook :D
<gringo> what is better? koepete or gaim? i have been using Miranda IM
<n3storm> I like psi, gringo
<gringo> psi, never heard... will check it
<n3storm> ;)
<cc-dash> humbolt: this problem appears when kmail is looking for new mails and you are writing a new one?
<humbolt> cc-dash: yes
<whyM> Hi there, I have a severe issue since saturday... whenever I install kubuntu (6.06 beta2) and do an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade, I am not able to reboot anymore -> The booting process hangs on "Saving VESA state". Anyone could tell me what's going on and what I can do to fix it?
<gringo> n3storm: oh psi seems to be jabber only... I need: ICQ,MSN,JABBER,IRC
<n3storm> gringo: ok
<gringo> btw i don't get my mp3's running :( I already tried to install this ...-ugly pakets
<apokryphos> gringo: kubuntu.org -> faq
<whyM>  :'(
<n3storm> whyM: are you doing apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Cin> If I added amaroK1.4-beta to my repos. and tried it out, but then it started messing up and I want to _remove_ it from synaptic and just revert to 1.3.8, is there a way to do that?
<whyM> I tried with or without dist-upgrade and the result is the same...
<n3storm> do apt-get remove xserver-xorg-driver-vesa
<n3storm> whyM: it will uninstall loads of stuff
<n3storm> after everything is upgraded do not install Xorg
<psyke83> whyM: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-vesa=version (and put the version you want there), does that work?
<whyM> psyke83: didn't try... how do I know which version?
<whyM> In fact I use nv, not vesa in my xorg.conf...
<psyke83> that's not the problem then...
<psyke83> try passing vga=0x311 to your kernel at boot, or use sysv-rc-conf, and disable vbesave as a startup item
<Cin> O.0
<psyke83> the latter is more likely to work
<whyM> What should it do?
<psyke83> just a sec
<psyke83> whyM: enable the universe repo, then: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<whyM> psyke83: I'm gonna try this... thanks - It's very strange since I used the very same install CD on the same computer last week and it worked well... it must be related to some of saturday's updates...
<psyke83> then start it up with: sudo sysv-rc-conf, navigate to the vbesave entry, and disable it on all runlevels (uncheck the X's on that line)
<psyke83> whyM: you should read this thread - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168639&highlight=saving+vesa
<psyke83> that's probably a better solution that what I advised just there
<psyke83> *than
<whyM> Thanks, I didn't find it last time I checked ;)
<psyke83> this is it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-April/017581.html
<psyke83> no prob :)
<whyM> It seems to be exactly it. gonna try and mail my /tmp/system_info to Matthew Garrett.
<apricot> gnome is good for your theets
<Dasnipa`> teets?
<apricot> tooths
<Dasnipa`> apricot, you make no sense
<Dasnipa`> gnome smells...
<apricot> teeths
<Dasnipa`> apricot, still doesnt make sense...
<apricot> i cannot save bookmarks in konqueror
<apricot> i cannot save bookmarks in konqueror
<apricot> i cannot save bookmarks in konqueror
<HymnToLife> !repeat
<ubotu> repeat is probably Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<apricot> how to completely remove konqueror
<milian> is there a tutorial / application for adding programs to the context menu (right click) ?
<milian> I'm missing some
<n3storm> milian: you have to look in google for "kde service menu"
<milian> thanks for the hint, I'll try that
<v3ctor> i have recently seen that howto
<dbakker> i cant add a printer with kaddprinterwizard with an error.
<dbakker> it get a glibc double free error and a parser error complaining about line 2058 has extra content at the end
<apricot> how to see processes which are running?
<fatmike> ps aux
<kozz> ctrl + esc :)
<apricot> thank you
<DuDReNoV> is there a program similar to adept but for a shell with kubuntu?
<kozz> apt-get, sort of
<kozz> and other apt-* applications
<DuDReNoV> no there was something like adept for shell where u cna browse troug hthe packages
<kozz> aptitude?
<DuDReNoV> that's it
<milian> n3storm: I was missing the konq-plugins package, that fixed my problems. thanks again for the hint
<dbakker> are there any env settings to debug kde apps?
<dbakker> it get a glibc double free error and a parser error complaining about line 2058 has extra content at the end
<dbakker> is there anyway to debug kdeaddprinterwizard?
<MEtaLpREs> why isnt mplayer available in apt?  i thought it was on there not long ago
<djk_> MEtaLpREs: what a childish name. mplayer is in multiverse.. enable it.
<CaNsA> how do i edit my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<TheFuzzball> how do I set up a nested Xorg session on top of my usual one?
<gringo> CaNsA: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<CaNsA> cheers
<MEtaLpREs> i have all the repositories enabled and its still no coming up
<MEtaLpREs> childish name?
<gringo> MEtaLpREs: it _is_ there ;)
<MEtaLpREs> well my install is all messed up then
<TheFuzzball> #!/bin/sh
<TheFuzzball> unset SESSION_MANAGER
<TheFuzzball> gnome-window-decorator &
<TheFuzzball> gnome-settings-daemon &
<TheFuzzball> gnome-session
<TheFuzzball> does that look alrite?
<djk_> MEtaLpREs: mplayer-386 or -586.. or -686 or -k6 or -k7 or just use adept.. or apt-cache search ..
<gringo> MEtaLpREs: did you activate *multiverse* not universe...
<MEtaLpREs> i had every repository enabled, there is 17340 available packages....
<djk_> MEtaLpREs: pastebin your sources.list
<MEtaLpREs> i just generated a new one from that ubuntu sources.list generator thing i think its all set now
<_pedro> Hi!
<_pedro> What language does it talks here?
<_pedro> english?
<djk_> yes
<_pedro> ok
<_pedro> i was not sure
<_pedro> Well
<_pedro> Firstly I would like to congratulate people that works on Kubuntu
<_pedro> I installed recently and it is great
<_pedro> I would like to solve a litle problem
<djk_> but you have a problem...
<djk_> of course..
<_pedro> It is not a big thing
<_pedro> I have 3 partitions on my hard drive
<drbreen> hello
<_pedro> one of them=ntfs=Windows xp
<_pedro> I mount it without problem, and I added the line to /etc/fstab
<drbreen> i have an important question: how can i disable automounting of (say... usb) devices ?
<_pedro> but there is a directory I cannot see
<mlivneh> drbreen: man fstab
<_pedro> the reason I think it is because the name of the directory include the caracter ""
<drbreen> !thx
<ubotu> drbreen: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_pedro> what can I do?
<mlivneh> hi. i set up my wlan card ok, but i have to dhclient manually through the shell to get an ip. i figure i go to "Network Settings" to fix that, but there are 2 probs: (1) the "administrator" button is below the visible window, and i can't get to it since the window is too big. the only way i can get to it is if i make the window full-screen. (2) granting admin rights does nothing -- it simply reverts back to the gr
<mlivneh> right password).
<Broxtor> I'm having some issues with sound of my tv card in Kubuntu Dapper, using kdetv. I only get noise. No normal sound.
<drbreen> i have an important question: how can i disable automounting of (say... usb) devices ? not at boot, but when they are plugged in...
<TheFuzzball> I've messed up my /tmp dir, how do I chown it to all users?
<drbreen> man fstab does not say
<drbreen> i think
<mlivneh> drbreen: i think you need to add "noauto" to the mount options
<gemidjy> I followed Guide for installing XGl under Kubuntu, after I execute: Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer & DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<Broxtor> the sound output of the tv card is connected to the line in of the sound card.
<gemidjy> I get this:
<gemidjy> Fatal server error:
<gemidjy> could not open default cursor font 'cursor'
<_pedro> mmm
<drbreen> noauto: do not mount when "mount -a" is given, e.g., at boot time
<Broxtor> Changing the slider of Kmix does put the volume up and down, but it's only noise.
<_pedro> any sugestion for my dude?
<Broxtor> I had this working in previous versions.
<drbreen> mlivneh: noauto does not prevent the pmount wrapper ?!
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> need some help
<DarkWizzard> I have a big problem with opengl
<DarkWizzard> I made a full system upgrade
<DarkWizzard> and since then the games don't work
<DarkWizzard> everithings very slow
<DarkWizzard> I had fglrx from ati installed
<DarkWizzard> and when I go to the control pad
<Broxtor> DarkWizzard: Is your xorg.conf still ok?
<DarkWizzard> I see that my video accelerator card is not detected
<DarkWizzard> vell I done some reconfiguring
<DarkWizzard> should I pastebin it ?
<Broxtor> DarkWizzard: is the correct driver loaded?
<DarkWizzard> have no idea
<DarkWizzard> kde works
<DarkWizzard> and x
<DarkWizzard> but the games
<DarkWizzard> no 3d accelerating
<Broxtor> DarkWizzard: I mean, does your xorg.conf mention the correct driver?
<DarkWizzard> I think
<DarkWizzard> see for yourself
<DarkWizzard> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/694532
<TheFuzzball> how do I change the language of just one user?
<Blissex> TheFuzzball: send them to language school :-)
<DarkWizzard> :)
<drbreen> mlivneh: but when i plug in an usb stick it can have nearly any number and combination of partitions. so do i have do create and /etc/fstab entry for each and everyone of them
<drbreen> ???
<drbreen> !automounter
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, drbreen
<drbreen> !automount
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, drbreen
<_cansa> i have a 5 button mouse, how can i configure this?
<SuperNova> hi! im about to install kubuntu for the first time... which choise shlould i choose when i install: standard (press enter) or advance? Its abolute critical that i can control which partition on which harddrive im going to use
<Broxtor> DarkWizzard: I think the driver mentioned is the wrong one. I think it should say fgrlx. But I'm not sure, because I use a Nvidia card.
<DarkWizzard> I have an old copy of xorg.conf
<SuperNova> doesnt anyone know?
<DarkWizzard> from the time when it worked
<_cansa> any ideas?
<DarkWizzard> I'll try to over write it
<rraajj> SuperNova: Standard install can do that. :)
<DarkWizzard> and if it doesn't work i'll be back
<DarkWizzard> thx
<Broxtor> DarkWizzard: First check what driver it mentiones
<SuperNova> rraajj, how doest it work to repart one NTFS partition to swap + main (ext3) ?
<rraajj> SuperNova: Hmm. You're going to erase the NTFS partition and rewrite it as ext3 + swap?
<SuperNova> i mean do i just choose the partition i want to use and then the kubuntu install partitionises it to swap + main?
<rraajj> SuperNova: Seems fine. I don't see any problem with that.
<SuperNova> rraajj, yes
<rraajj> SuperNova: Err, you _can_ do that.
<rraajj> SuperNova: Standard install also has control over the partitioning.
<SuperNova> rraajj, the part im going to delete is a primary... will any data om my extended (logical) partitions be affected/damaged?
<rraajj> SuperNova: You can either auto-partition OR manually erase, resize and rewrite the partition table.
<rraajj> SuperNova: Nope. I don't think so.
<SuperNova> rraajj, all in the standard install?
<rraajj> SuperNova: Yes. :)
<SuperNova> sorry if my questions seem dumd/i ask them multipl times but i cant loose the data on the otherpartitions....
<DarkWizzard> well nope
<SuperNova> whats the main difference between advance and standard?
<DarkWizzard> the problem isn't in xorg.conf
<rraajj> SuperNova: Hehe. No problem with that. Everyone needs to be 100% sure at times. :)
<DarkWizzard> when i run fireglcontrol
<DarkWizzard> I get a message
<rraajj> SuperNova: The advanced, or expert, install is for computers that need a little more tweaking.
<DarkWizzard> "Driver does not provide the Fire GL X11 extensions!"
<DarkWizzard> but like i said everithing worked before the update
<rraajj> SuperNova: You have control over which packages will be installed in expert.
<Tonio_> yo
<SuperNova> rraajj, okey, standard will be fine then :p
<rraajj> SuperNova: Yes. Actually, expert install is not really recommended unless it is really needed.
<SuperNova> btw im goint to dualboot but what will hapend when i reformat my winpart for example? will i have to reinstall grub on that drive then?
<rraajj> SuperNova: The system might not work as expected unlike if the installation was uninterrupted.
<DarkWizzard> yes
<DarkWizzard> windows will overwrite it
<rraajj> SuperNova: Yes. K/Ubuntu install will take care of that for you, don't worry. :D
<rraajj> Oh, wait.
<DarkWizzard> and you will have to restori ti
<SuperNova> how do i reinstall grub?.....
<DarkWizzard> it
<rraajj> I think I misunderstood the question.
<DarkWizzard> there is a command
<DarkWizzard> in repair mode
<DarkWizzard> from the install cd
<rraajj> Are you saying you are going to install Windows after installing Ubuntu?
<SuperNova> rraajj, win will still be my primary OS but what will hapend when i reinstall win?..... i have heard that grub is installed on the main os drive, as such it will be removed when i reformat and reinstalles win
<Broxtor> SuperNova: You can boot with install cd into rescue mode. Then when you're logged in you can use grub-install /dev/hdx to reinstall grub.
<Dasnipa`> dual boots will usually want to install windows first... it doesnt like to play well with others
<Broxtor> SuperNova: hdx is the drive grub should be installed on.
<SuperNova> Broxtor, okey.. i head that i had to use a floppy 8i dont have a floppy drive in this rig)..
<rraajj> SuperNova: OR, you can install Windows first BEFORE Kubuntu, that way you won't have to deal with the rescue mode.
<drbreen> windows is evil and kills master boot record grr
<SuperNova> i have to reinstall win quiet often since im working with system drivers....
<Broxtor> SuperNova: indeed, when you install windblows first, there's no problem at all
<DarkWizzard> SuperNova: it won't be a big deal restoring grub
<SuperNova> okey great to hear
<SuperNova> off to install!
<SuperNova> thank you all!
<DarkWizzard> good luck
<DarkWizzard> :)
<TheFuzzball> how do I chown /tmp for all users?
<DarkWizzard> does anyone have some ideea what should i do to make my video card detected ?
<SeanTater>  I used the beta easyubuntu on Kubuntu dapper beta 2, I tried "sudo aptitude install python-gtk2 python-glade2 synaptic", but nothing changed. I get http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/694525 every time I run "sudo python easyubuntu.py". can anyone help?
<rraajj> TheFuzzball: /tmp only, or everything else inside it?
<DarkWizzard> or where can i get the FireGL X11 extensions ?
<rraajj> SeanTater: Tried "sudo apt-get install blahblah" yet?
<SeanTater> rraajj: yes, to no avail
<TheFuzzball> ok, let me rephrase, how do I chown /tmp all users and everything else inside it :)
<SeanTater> TheFuzzball: Warning: chowning /tmp is NOT a good idea!
<SeanTater> TheFuzzball: You could A: cook your machine B: be locked out of your machine C: leave yourself open to hackers
<rraajj> TheFuzzball: In any case, sudo chown -r :users /tmp/
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<rraajj> TheFuzzball: Where :users is the group where all the users are.
<chavo> /tmp should be owned by root
<chavo> then chmod 1777
<SeanTater> chavo: that would be option C.
<rraajj> chavo: He was given a warning, anyway. Maybe he really needs to do something. :)
<TheFuzzball> okay, what would you do if you accidentally deleted /tmp when you should have deleted ./tmp in my home dir, so I had to run sudo mkdir /tmp, but I had to run sudo chown luke /tmp to make it work
<gringo> hmmm
<chavo> TheFuzzball, leave the owner as root and then chmod 1777 /tmp. this will allow you to create files in there and only the creator of the files or root can modify them
<TheFuzzball> ok
<rraajj> chavo: Good idea. :)
<TheFuzzball> ok, all fixed now
<TheFuzzball> ok, all fixed now
<gringo> anybody has an idea why my kubuntu uses 1.2 Gb Physical Memory... that's awful
<gringo> and swap is empty xD
<_ismael> How can I do  that windows key open k menu?
<rraajj> _ismael: Have you tried tinkering with the Regional & Accessibility menu in System Settings?
<rraajj> I think there's a Windows keyboard shortcut scheme in the Keyboard Shortcuts menu.
<TheFuzzball> how do I delete a user?
<rockin_stan> TheFuzzball: userdel
<_thumper_> I'm in dire need of help
<TheFuzzball> luke@ringo:~$ sudo deluser guest
<TheFuzzball> /usr/sbin/deluser: The user `guest' does not exist.
<TheFuzzball> luke@ringo:~$ sudo adduser guest
<TheFuzzball> adduser: The group `guest' already exists.
<TheFuzzball> luke@ringo:~$
<_thumper_> I was doing a dist-upgrade this morning
<_thumper_> when we had a fuse blow and the machine got turned off
<_thumper_> now it isn't in much of a fit state
<_thumper_> It sort of started initially, but then dropped to a text login
<TheFuzzball> re-install
<_thumper_> I then did a "dpkg --configure -a" like it suggested
<_thumper_> but now - no internet connection
<_thumper_> now trying safe mode start as the other didn't
<TheFuzzball> how are you on IRC then?
<_thumper_> other computer :)
<TheFuzzball> lol
<_thumper_> windows though so had to hunt for an irc client
<TheFuzzball> I think you should re-install kubuntu
<TheFuzzball> but I'm no dev
<_thumper_> One of the reasons I was doing a dist-upgrade is that I didn't want to re-install
<_thumper_> hang 10 - got to go and get daughter out of the bath :-|
<TheFuzzball> lol, don't have very much choice now do you?
<TheFuzzball> emm
<_thumper_> sure I do - just need to get the network card up
<_thumper_> then another upgrade sequence
<_thumper_> damn, off to get the kids into bed...
<wasp_ems> hi does anyone know how i can make all my windows transparent?
<TheFuzzball> run kcontrol
<TheFuzzball> its in behaviour I think
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<TheFuzzball> ok, its in Desktop> Window Behavious> Translucency
<TheFuzzball> Behaviour*
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<wasp_ems> it does not work
<wasp_ems> do i have to go out of the session and back in for it to take effect?
<supernova> rraajj: im in kubuntu now :p
<supernova> second problem how do i install the raphic driver? 1024 @ 60Hz ... :/
<rraajj> supernova: Lol! Good for you.
<supernova> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<supernova> found that page (ati) but i dont understand the difference between xfree and xorg?
<rraajj> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<rraajj> Oh, that was for you, supernova. :)
<supernova> rraajj: in my link which should i choose
<rraajj> supernova: Follow the steps for Ubuntu to get it up and running.
<supernova> rraajj: dont se that either :p
<rraajj> Hmm?
<rraajj> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<rraajj> Or Dapper, if you have Dapper.
<supernova> rraajj: strange that i cant have any resolution higher than 1024
<rraajj> supernova: Yeah, me neither.
<rraajj> Even after I reconfigure my xserver-xorg.
<rraajj> Tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" yet?
<supernova> rraajj: on the ati page i can donwload xorg and xfree drivers which sould i get?
<supernova> download
<rraajj> supernova:  xorg drivers, I suppose.
<supernova> whats the diffrence?
<ctothej> NOTICE: All of those with Dual PCI-E Motherboards and ATI Graphics Cards, read: http://www.phoronix.com/?page=news_item&px=MzM5
<ctothej> Took me hours to figure this out
<rraajj> supernova: I don't think I have a clue. :(
<supernova> rraajj: how do i install the .rpm file?
<rraajj> supernova: That's not really that recommended. I'd suggest you read on the link I gave you. :)
<rraajj> ... which is in here. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<n3storm> bye bye
<gringo> anybody has an idea why my kubuntu uses 1.2 Gb Physical Memory... that's awful
<gringo> ?
<chowells> caching most likely
<Huahua_> grimse: don't worry, most is caching
<NoUse> gringo yeah its probably cached which doesn't mean its actually used , run 'free -m' to see the break down
<ctothej> suprnova: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<gringo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13296 <-- is this allright? :/ i don't know
<Huahua_> grimse:  used - cached = your actually used
<Huahua_> gringo: 1180 - 872 = 308
<gringo> Huahua_: :D k now I can sleep well
<Huahua_> :-)
<mlivneh> hey, the "administrator mode" button in system setting applets is non-functional (that is, it brings up a passwod propmpt, but typing in the password doesn't change anything). i've read around and it seems to be a recognized problem. any known workarounds?
<gringo> is there a winamp like audio player including ipod support?
<vanhammersly> i'm using amarok
<Huahua_> mlehrer: type your passwd , if passwd right , the gray part will be come available
<Huahua_> grimse: amarok is well
<gringo> gringo not grimse ^^ but thx, i took a look at amarok
<vanhammersly> 1.4 beta 3 works for me w/ ipod
<vanhammersly> music, etc.
<Huahua_> I'm sorry, gringo :)
<grimse> gringo, thx ;)
<gringo> Huahua_ and vanhammersly; could you tell me how i can change the skin of amarok. i mean the skin of the player, not of the playlist
<Huahua_> I'm not sure , I'm use the  default.
<vanhammersly> same
<vanhammersly> sorry
<gringo> its some kind of ugly xD
<vanhammersly> yeah.
<vanhammersly> i agree
<vanhammersly> never thought of it until now
<tonia> lk
<tonia> does anyone knows how to run xmule
<tonia> ?
<supernova> hi why cant i use resolutions over 1024 in kubuntu?
<tonia> supernova
<tonia> ?
<Huahua_> tonia: I use amule
<mhterres> supernova: I think it's something with your vidro driver
<mhterres> oops
<mhterres> video driver
<Huahua_> amule work finely
<tonia> it says my vrsion is to old
<supernova> i installed the Ati driver and now i got Ati control in my menu but i cant get it to open
<tonia> version
<mhterres> tonia: download aMule 2.1.1
<supernova> i choose 1280 under the install..... but isnt available now
<tonia> i used the synaptic package manager
<tonia> to install it
<_thumper_> fresh install of dapper, reusing home from breezy, the kicker won't let me move stuff around anymore!
<tonia> i am new in linux
<tonia> and i am confused
<tonia> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<mhterres> tonia: did you try sudo apt-get install amule ???
<tonia> no
<mhterres> try it :-)
<tonia> i getting confused as i said with the console
<tonia> so i use package manager
<mhterres> tonia: what's your doubt ?
<tonia> well I can use computers very well but I am not a programmer
<tonia> so I do everything I see from the forums
<Huahua_> tonia: use synaptic package manager to install a amule
<tonia> I will
<_thumper_> hello kicker specialists...
<_thumper_> anyone there?
<Tonio_> Huahua_: why not adept ? :)
<tonia> I am confused with the console
<Huahua_> tonia: or use adept
<supernova> please what can i do to fix my problem.. used sudo alien to install the Ati driver but still no success
<tonia> is there any difference if I use the package manager?
<Tonio_> supernova: why using alien ?
<Tonio_> tonia: no difference
<tonia> ok
<tonia> Tonio_: thanks i will try
<Tonio_> supernova: ati drivers are provided as packages, no need to install within a rpm package....
<tonia> another problem is that i use wireless connection
<gringo> is karamba still in dev?
<tonia> is there something that i should change from the preferences?
<Tonio_> supernova: sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver fglrx-control should do the job
<gringo> tonia: what kind of encryption?
<tonia> H FETA TA SPAEI
<gringo> ? Oo
<mhterres> tonia: what :????
<mhterres> tonia: no need to change nothing
<Tonio_> mhterres: to install ati drivers
<tonia> H FETA TA SPAEI (FETA RULES)
<tonia> do you know feta?
<mhterres> tonia: and what is FETA ??? :-)
<tonia> feta is the greek chese
<mhterres> Tonio_: yes, Tonio. How can I help you ?
<tonia> i tried today
<mhterres> tonia: Ohh, I see :-). Are you from Greece ?
<Tonio_> mhterres: don't need help, but supernova needs ;)
<tonia> yes
<mhterres> hehehehe
<tonia> mhterres: why
<tonia> ?
<mhterres> tonia: are H FETA TA SPAEI, greek ?
<tonia> yes of course
<gringo> !gr
<ubotu> rumour has it, gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<mhterres> just curious :-) I think greece is a nice place, and I love greece ancient history
<tonia> ubotu: are you all from the same country?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tonia
<tonia> ubotu: why?
<ubotu> Why not?
<gemidjy> anyone managed to get XGL working under Kubuntu ?
<tonia> ubotu: name me a reason and i will
<ubotu> tonia: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonia> ubotu: what is this?
<ubotu> tonia: what are you talking about?
<tonia> ubotu: you told me to try this site,why?
<ubotu> tonia: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brandon_> what package has qt headers and libraries?
<steveire> So, let's say I download and install v6.06b2 cleanly. When it gets frozen, I won't even notice, will I. And my operating system will be up to date?
<tonia> mhterres: do you think this will fix my problem?
<tonia> ubotu: do speak greek?
<ubotu> tonia: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<steveire> When I say clean install, I mean I'm going to fully remove the version on Kubuntu that is on it at the moment.
<tonia> ubotu: ..
<ubotu> tonia: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uniq> brandon_: libqt3-mt-dev, for all kde devel packages: 'kde-devel'
<jeff_> hi guys\
<jeff_> any web designers?
<brandon_> yeah
<jeff_> what do you guys use to design web pages?
<brandon_> variety of things
<brandon_> kate is spectacular, but you have to know code pretty well
<brandon_> i suppose quanta is what you're looking for
<jeff_> i mean, web pages with images and graphics that you make yourself
<jeff_> lol i use quanta and kate
<Hoobly> is there a quick user guide available in PDF anywhere?
<jeff_> what app do you use to make the graphics that go on the webpage
<brandon_> well i suppose the gimp would work
<jeff_> auph
<jeff_> lol i mean augh
<jeff_> ok
<sheldonc> which webpage are you talking about?
<jeff_> im making a website
<gringo> grrrrrrrrrrr
<jeff_> yes i agree
<brandon_> just make sure it validates. there's enough bad code out there
<sheldonc> yeah
<sheldonc> avoid images like the plague
<jeff_> uhh
<jeff_> but why?
<jeff_> i want my site to be smexy
<gringo> how can i disable dns over dhcp. i just want to get the ip adress and not the dns servers?
<sheldonc> but if you really need to make them, i'd use macromedia fireworks. not a linux app, but its a tool for a job type of deal.
<jeff_> ok
<sheldonc> jeff_: sexy is one thing, but too many sites use images just to antialias text - this is extremely annoying
<_tonia> out of topic!!!!!!!!! does anyone listen to tool??????????
<brandon_> your dns info is stored in a file called /etc/resolv.conf. you can erase the information in this file
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> so dont make a crappy site, gotcha
<sheldonc> :)
<uniq> gringo: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  - look at a line called 'request' remove 'domain-name-servers', save and exit.
<brandon_> i don't care if it looks like homer simpson's site, just make sure the thing passes a validation test
<steveire> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<steveire> I'm trying to print my partition table. Can someone see what noob mistake is making this not work?
<brandon_> sudo fdisk -l
<brandon_> you have to be root, first of all
<steveire> thanks.
<gringo> uniq: ok I did... now i can manually add the dns servers in network settings on KDE and they won't be erased on next reboot?
<uniq> gringo: I think so, you can also specify the dns servers in the dhclient.conf file, with 'prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1'.
<gringo> uniq: ok thanks. I'll try it with the KDE Settings so i can use the network profiles. If it won't work I'll edit the config file
<uniq> gringo: good solution :)
<steveire> Linux is unix-like right? What makes it unix like? The commands used? The code used?
<gringo> steveire: are you a spy from SCO? :D ;)
<vanhammersly> hey steve
<vanhammersly> check this out:
<vanhammersly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<vanhammersly> might be helpful
<steveire> Yes, I think I read that at some stage before. I'll have another scan through. Is there no short answer to this? What about free/open/net BSD
<steveire> ?
<servomac_> in my KUbuntu installation, the default IRC client is KSirc .. can it be posible?
<gringo> can somebody please take a look at this picture and tell me how I have to configure my taskbar that it will show the open windows in 2 lines? http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre2/29702-2.png
<NoUse>  http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre2/29702-2.png
<NoUse> oops
<NoUse> gringo right click on the taskbar and edit the prefs
<_tonia> help
<nysosym> hi all
<NoUse> gringo increase the size and it will make it two lines
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<vanhammersly> i have a dapper question
<vanhammersly> i am running kde
<vanhammersly> and installed gnome
<vanhammersly> somehow gnome broke.  after logging in i get two flashing white bars, at top and bottom, then nothing
<gringo> NoUse: hmm but then all those buttons are getting bigger
<NoUse> gringo yeah
<vanhammersly> any ideas what might be broken?  x-server?
<NoUse> vanhammersly how did you install gnome?
<_tonia> I istalled amule and i tried to download a mp3 but its status remains <waiting>
<gringo> NoUse: :/ but i want small buttons and 2 lines of open windows
<vanhammersly> through adept
<NoUse> gringo I dont think it works that way
<gringo> NoUse: hm ok thanks
<vanhammersly> i installed all necessary packages through adept for gnome
<NoUse> vanhammersly you didn't just install ubuntu-desktop?
<vanhammersly> apt-get downloads kde and gnome updates
<vanhammersly> no, i also have nautilus, gdm, etc.
<NoUse> vanhammersly they how do you know you have all the packages you need :-)
<vanhammersly> ha!
<vanhammersly> good point
<_tonia> does anyone listens me?????????
<NoUse> _tonia I don't know anything about amule
<mhterres> yes
<vanhammersly> maybe i am missing something
<mhterres> tonia: It takes a long time to start
<jeff_> _tonia: lol neither do i
<NoUse> vanhammersly sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mhterres> tonia: if you share some of your files It'll start faster
<_tonia> I am waiting for 14 minutes
<vanhammersly> already newest version
<vanhammersly> just tried
<mhterres> share some files
<jeff_> mhterres: how does that work?
<NoUse> vanhammersly might check your ~/.xsession-errors file
<mhterres> jeff_: You should share some files
<mhterres> jeff_: and be patience in the beggining
<mhterres> more you use, more faster it'll be :-)
<jeff_> mhterres: yeah i know sharing is good, but how does it make her connact faster?
<mhterres> patience is the key
<_tonia> i created a folder in my desktop ro put the downloads should i put something in this that folder?
<mhterres> You need to create a directory, put some files there and share this folder
<mhterres> are you with a lowid ?
<_tonia> mhterres: i get this messages when i run xmule
<mhterres> what message ?
<_tonia> the lowid thing
<mhterres> hmmm, so I'll be much more slower
<mhterres> You need to not block the amule ports in your firewall and router
<vanhammersly> NoUse: i am showing a lot of gdk errors
<NoUse> vanhammersly pastebin that
<mhterres> _tonia and jeff_: can you do that ?
<vanhammersly> okay.  just sent.
<jeff_> can i do what
<mhterres> unblock the amule ports
<jeff_> not block amile ports?
<jeff_> on the router i guess
<mhterres> yep
<NoUse> vanhammersly URL?
<vanhammersly> right
<vanhammersly> sorry
<vanhammersly> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/694940
<NoUse> vanhammersly this isn't starting gnome, its still starting KDE
<NoUse> vanhammersly  you have to select the proper session in gdm/kdm
<vanhammersly> i did
<vanhammersly> well
<vanhammersly> i alt f1-d out of gdm
<vanhammersly> did a gdm stop
<vanhammersly> because it locked
<vanhammersly> with the flashing above and below
<vanhammersly> then logged into kde
<vanhammersly> which started fine
<NoUse> vanhammersly ah if you start KDE it overwrite thats file
<vanhammersly> NoUse: hmmm...gotcha
<NoUse> vanhammersly log into gnome, then go to a terminal C+A+F1 or whatever and look at the file from there
<gringo> KBFX is just not changeing my button :(
<gringo> -e
<iNiku> amsn working for anyone in dapper?
<iNiku> it segfaults on me when starting up
<NoUse> iNiku check with #ubuntu+1
<iNiku> NoUse: I did... however:
<iNiku> 23:33 -!- Topic for #kubuntu: Kubuntu 6.06 Beta 2 released!  http://tinyurl.com/g9owy | Dapper discussion/support in here! |
<NoUse> iNiku I was just suggesting there might be more people that are using dapper
<graft> hey... anyone using knetworkmanager? It insists that 'networkmanager' isn't running, although it appears to be...
<gringo> graft: yes I use it
<gringo> graft: i had to reboot :/
<graft> gringo: tried that...
<capesidereal> hi, some1 help me with a partitionquestion
<gringo> graft: try to reinstall and then reboot again, i had the same problem
<gringo> nobody familar with kbfx? :(
<capesidereal> do i have to partition my HD before install or will kubuntu allow me  to partition during install ?
<gringo> capesidereal: you can do this during the installation
<capesidereal> without losing my current win xp installation ?
<rysiek|pl> capesidereal: you would have to readm GNU parted docs, but I *think* yeah
<vanhammersly> NoUse: i get a message that says gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
<rysiek|pl> capesidreal: although I would recommend using Partition Magic first
<rysiek|pl> capesidereal: under Windows shrink your windows' partition with Partition Magic so that you have enough space for Kubuntu, and then run the installation - and from within partition the free space for your linux :)
<capesidereal> i used partition magic, it gave error during partioning and it screwed up my boot
<rysiek|pl> awww
<rysiek|pl> I used PM something about a million times now and A was OK, so I suppose you might have had some hardware problem
<vanhammersly> capesidereal: you might wanna view this
<vanhammersly> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<vanhammersly> it helped me dual boot
<capesidereal> ok i'll take a look
<capesidereal> thx for now, back to install
<vanhammersly> it's very good for step by step, but it does it for breezy
<vanhammersly> not dapper
<vanhammersly> don't know if you're tryign dapper
<capesidereal> kubuntu 5.10
<vanhammersly> right
<capesidereal> dapper it is
<vanhammersly> that's what you're trying to install?
<capesidereal> latest distro
<vanhammersly> breezy's much better right now.  dapper's still beta, bugs not ironed out
<vanhammersly> honestly, i'm a noob, but you'll get much more bang for your buck w/ 5.10
<vanhammersly> automatix helps set everything up
<trappist> dapper's looking pretty darn good right now
<vanhammersly> much easier and more enjoyable experience.
<vanhammersly> agreed.  i am on dapper right now
<trappist> but technically not stable
<vanhammersly> but, in all honesty, breezy is better at this point
<vanhammersly> just because it's easier
<vanhammersly> i can't tell you one thing i have w/ dapper that exceeds anything on breezy
<vanhammersly> it's basically the same, really
<capesidereal> its breezy i checked, i'm gonna watch the video now
<Seantater> How about xgl -- when it becomes stable?
<vanhammersly> when it becomes stable, it's gonna be sweet
<vanhammersly> i'd rather wait, though, until i'm not spending three hours for a waving window bar
<kronoz> hi, i installed kubuntu-desktop from gnome and then in alacarte removed the kde apps from the gnome menu and it did the same to my kde menu, is there a way to put the k menu back to normal
<kronoz> ie, with all the kde apps
<kronoz> other than adding them all manually...
<mhterres> bye guys
<Oli> hiho
<Oli> how could I check that my glibc really uses NPTL?
<Oli> I have glibc6 and glibc6-i686 installed...there is something noticed that in the *-i686 nptl support is included
<deang-2> FYI.. https://kubuntu.org directed me to edubuntu's site.
<DaSkreech2> !Mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<beingmrkenny> hi, I'm currently running Ubuntu, but want to use the KDE desktop. I've installed the kubutnu-desktop package, but how do I get it to start up using the KDE desktop by default?
<tonia> hello
<iNiku> beingmrkenny: my guess would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<beingmrkenny> cool, i'll give it a whirl
<iNiku> or sudo vi /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<iNiku> well, that will change the display manager (the login thingy), actually it might not affect the default desktop environment
<iNiku> I'm not sure.
<beingmrkenny> iNiku: is that X eleven, or two lower case L's?
<iNiku> eleven
<beingmrkenny> cheers!
<iNiku> and if you don't know how to use vi, don't do that :)
<bixter> any1 one that can help with the latest beta2 gui installer?
<beingmrkenny> oooh you stopped me just in time. I'm a Linux newbie, and I'm taking a confident approach to things
<iNiku> do the dpkg-reconfigure, I think it should ask you which one yo uwant to use
<beingmrkenny> right, well I set to  KDM
<beingmrkenny> do I have to restart??
<tonia> in amule i get a lowid what can i do?
<tonia> hellllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tonia> in amule i get a lowid what can i do?
<iNiku> beingmrkenny: no, just log out and restart X
<beingmrkenny> sorry, what's X? :S
<iNiku> I think there's a session menu or something where you have the option to do that
<iNiku> X Window System, the windowing system
<beingmrkenny> how do I restart that? (sorry, complete noob)
<iNiku> when you log out, in the login screen there should be some kind of a menu where you have the option to do that
<beingmrkenny> ha, sorry, i'm still expecting things to be really complicated :)
<iNiku> well, they can be :)
<iNiku> if you can't find the restart function
<beingmrkenny> this is what i'm beginning to like about linux
<iNiku> press ctrl-alt-backspace in the login screen, that will kill X and it will automatically restart
<iNiku> or hmm. actually, maybe not
<beingmrkenny> haha!
<iNiku> since you just changed your display manager which is responsible for starting X
<iNiku> you know, the simple thing is to just reboot. it's very rarely needed but sometimes it's the easy way out
<beingmrkenny> well, i'm gonna give it a go, see what happens, probably be back here in a couple of minutes
<beingmrkenny> thanks iNiku!
<beingmrkenny> yup it worked! lovely shiny KDE :D
<dave40> if you kill X with ctrl+alt+bkspce and X does not restart try "killall -9 kdm" and then "kdm"
<dave40> once now I had to do that after upgrading X
<beingmrkenny> hehe, gotta restart now anyway to resize my screen, it's flickering so much I don't think it's good for my brain
<dave40> ctrl+alt++ until it stops flickering
<dave40> that's just a res issue
<steveire> Is there some way I can force close an app that wont close?
<dave40> ps ax to see teh apps pid
#kubuntu 2007-04-30
<adaptr> lettuce nothing better, no
<lettuce> ok, thanks
<lettuce> btw, has anyone else had a lot of programs craching after updating to fiesty?
<mat1980> ehm.. lettuce, sorry, kmplayer is for video, amarok for music...
<lettuce> *crashing
<wolferine> nuu, any ideas?
<lettuce> oh
<epimeth> lettuce: no problems, but I installed not updated
<epimeth> wolferine: you israeli?
<lettuce> does kmplayer support all the filetypes that VLC does?
<epimeth> adaptr: I used the nVidia script... absolutely nothing else worked for me
<mat1980> lettuce, I guess it can, but I'm not sure
<nuu> wolferine: sec im on the phone
<mat1980> however I can watch all kind of video
<lettuce> ok
<epimeth> wolferine: lol... I thought you were *saying* "nuu"... guess you're not israeli
<Graham> Nobody here use SuperKaramba?
<nuu> re
<nuu> wolferine: there's an ssh option to forward X11 explicitly
<nuu> -X iirc
<nuu> but check man ssh to be sure
<baskitcaise> Graham, I do
<wolferine> nuu is that on the local or remote box?
<nuu> you ssh to a remote box, specifying -X on the local ssh line
<wolferine> and whats explicitly?
<wolferine> give me an example nuu?
<nuu> then you startx remotely
<nuu> and it should appear locally
<nuu> an example ?
<Gamic> explicitly means your telling it exactly what you want it to do. Your "explaining" ;)
<wolferine> i have to startx?
<wolferine> ssh -X user@host ?
<nuu> you have to run whatever you want to run graphically
<wolferine> nuu your losing me
<nuu> wolferine: let's assume x isnt running remotely
<Graham> baskitcaise: What add-ons do you use with it?
<nuu> you ssh -X <remotebox>
<nuu> then you type "sudo startx"
<nuu> and you should be able to control it locally
<nuu> if not, at least you can control an xterm or whatever you need for graphical access
<nuu> a program that opens a window, that is
<nuu> or whatever
<ericsson> What package name could/would this be: Can't find X includes.
<wolferine> nuu
<wolferine> here is what happens
<baskitcaise> mainly the LWP weather app and a couple of others, at the moment my lappy has no 3D accel so to many cause probs here
<wolferine> sudo startx
<wolferine> Password:
<wolferine> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/profx/.serverauth.28624
<wolferine> Fatal server error:
<wolferine> Server is already active for display 0
<lunar-raven> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<blekos> what i miss in Kubuntu is the ability to change/delete a folder/file when I'm in a save option (e.g save as->u see the contents of a folder, and you want to rename a folder in that directory)
<baskitcaise> The chiset is c**p on this box, waiting for my new/better one
<baskitcaise> No sensors and no 3D ( sis chipset was an emergency buy )
<nuu> wolferine: not sure if you can attach to a running X server
<nuu> try killing it
<wolferine> nuu I was running X on the remote machine (locally)
<wolferine> but I am physically at home atm
<wolferine> so will this kill X on the remote machine
<Crell> Does the new adept in Feisty have an expert  mode or something that lists all packages rather than just selected ones?
<wolferine> thus killing my view on the remote computer?
<Graham> baskitcaise: More to the point, I've got a problem, when I try to install themes, I press install and it opens kwrite... any idea?
<nuu> hm
<nuu> not sure i follow you
<Crell> Um.  Never mind, adept is the same it's just the new other package manager that is weak. :-)
<nuu> you were running X on the REMOTE machine locally ?
<wolferine> nuu locally, meaning physically
<nuu> ok
<wolferine> if I was physically in front of the remote computer rigth now
<wolferine> its running X
<wolferine> but I am not there, I am trying to connect to it remotely
<nuu> ok, so yes, it'd kill X
<baskitcaise> Graham: is this using the Superkaramba install window?
<wolferine> nuu,
<wolferine> ok
<wolferine> so, once I kill X there, I can open it for my shh
<wolferine> correct?
<Graham> baskitcaise: Yes.
<nuu> wolferine: this might involve more steps though
<nuu> have you tried firing up an xterm for now, just to try ?
<baskitcaise> graham: any specific theme or all of them? which version superkaramba?
<wolferine> nuu what?
<nuu> anyway you get the point wolferine
<wolferine> i dont get the point
<nuu> killing it, should allow you to start a new one and have it displayed locally
<nuu> that's the point you get
<joe_> good day
<Graham> 0.41 it's just some of them.
<AlkMan> can some1 tel me hou i can install somting on umbuntu with the extention tar.gz im total new -:)
<ka0z> a bit of a tip to anyone w/ a sister, never give her your password... almost lost my mind
<baskitcaise> Can you point me to one that don`t work as I cannot find any here, using 0.41 too
<nuu> btw wolferine: you may want to give freenx a try
<nuu> it uses ssh forwarding as well
<wolferine> nuu
<wolferine> thanks anyways
<nuu> (i'm assuming that given your topology you have restrictions in the firewall)
<Graham> liquid weather ++
<nuu> hence you want ssh and not, say, vnc over vpn or whatever
<AlkMan> can some1 tel me hou i can install somting on umbuntu with the extention tar.gz im total new -:)
<baskitcaise> I am using ver 14.5 of that and it works fine
<nuu> what happened when you did startx wolferine?
<lunar-raven> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rrabbit74> ALKMAN: tar.gz is an archive like .sip
<baskitcaise> Graham: will give 14.6 a go now to see if it has changed
<wolferine> nuu
<rrabbit74> zip :)
<wolferine> im not sure you can help
<joe_> how can I install the nvidia proprietary drivers on kubuntu?
<ka0z> alk..you can probably find that easily by doing a search on google... as w/ what rrabbit74 said, it's an archive,
<baskitcaise> Graham: give me 5 will be back
<nuu> why so wolferine?
<ka0z> joe, are you talking about the defaults installed by kubuntu?
<lontra> if i install an icon theme via kcontrol where should it install it to?
<AlkMan> yep i know what it is but my problem is when i do unpack it what is next,ik sorry but im from windows and wanne go to linux but need some help here -:)
<nuu> if i got it right, you want X tunneling over ssh, that's precisely what -X does...
<nuu> if there's a communication problem then sorry, i'm not a native english
<joe_> has anyone in here been able to install the nvidia drivers?
<nuu> joe_: what problem did you get ?
<LinkCanabico> joe it should be a a pakeg
<joe_> in "add/remove programs" the proprietary nvidia drivers sectino is greyed out
<joe_> and in adept there is only one package named nvidia and that is "nvidia-common", not "nvidia-glx"
<LinkCanabico> have you tried the drivers from the nvidia page
<LinkCanabico> ist a bin file
<joe_> not yet, I thought that feisty fawn would include them.
<joe_> ok, I'll do that then.
<joe_> thank you.
<nuu> joe: feisty includes open source drivers
<joe_> my bad then.
<nuu> not the closed source, faster ones
<joe_> thank you LinkCanabico and nuu
<nuu> download them from the nvidia.com drivers download page
<adaptr> nuu you have no clue what you're talking about
<nuu> then switch to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1), stop kde (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop), and run the binary nvidia installer (sudo sh <installer.sh>)
<adaptr> the restricted drivers *are* nvidia's closed-source drivers
<AlkMan> i feel so stupid in my unbutu is it becose i am maby?
<adaptr> don't use the ones from their site, it will only cause you grief
<nuu> adaptr: they're not included in feisty, adaptr
<adaptr> nuu yes, they are
<adaptr> I am running them now
<baskitcaise> Graham: paste this addy into kget or whatever, should d/load the theme good, I had the kwrite prob so just copied the ;link
<nuu> i had a grey box as well, maybe there's a repo i didn't enable
<nuu> i alwys install them from binary off nvidia.com, anyhow
<adaptr> advising people to donwload the drivers from nvidia when they haven't yet tried the normal ones is not very helpful
<baskitcaise> whoops here it is: http://liquidweather.innetrex.net/lwp-14.6.skz
<cal> Hi people, can anyone tell me how to enable compiz (desktop effects) in kubuntu feisty, I can't find it like I can un ubuntu
<nuu> adaptr: be my guest and take over
<Graham> I got it.
<baskitcaise> OK mow?
<joe_> adaptr: how did you install the ones included in kubuntu then?
<LinkCanabico> this is the dir http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<baskitcaise> mow/mno
<Graham> Although I tried installing it, it complained of a broken dependancy, quit the program and removed my smegging widgets.
<baskitcaise> Sausage fingers here tonight, OK now?
<Graham> I'm going to bed now.
<adaptr> joe_ sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<Graham> Fuck it
<LinkCanabico> and they alvays work not like the free ones
<joe_> adaptr: I am trying that now
<adaptr> joe_ then edit xorg.conf and modprobe nvidia
<adaptr> joe_ but you MUST ensure that all other versions are removed
<adaptr> or renamed, or whatever
<joe_> adaptr: nvidia-glx was not found in the repositories.
<adaptr> joe_ then enable the right repositories first
<joe_> adaptr: I uncommented *all* repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list that were commented.
<joe_> any idea what repositories to add?
<adaptr> joe_ open up system -> administration -> software sources, and click the "proprietary drivers" box
<LinkCanabico> use the link i gave you and its don in 3 min they even have realy good intructions
<joe_> adaptr: as I said earlier on... that box is greyed out.
<adaptr> joe_ then the server you selected does not have it
<adaptr> first select a server close to you, or in a pinch, any other server
<joe_> adaptr: how does one select another server
<adaptr> I usually just edit sources.list; you can put <yourcountryID> in front of archive.ubuntu.com for every line
<joe_> I'll look into it.
<adaptr> I have not yet found an option in the GUI for that
<adaptr> but it should be standard, I thin kits stuppid
<adaptr> stoopid, even
<levi_> Questionm
<levi_> -m
<adaptr> +?
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<adaptr> or, it's not  a question unless it has an ?
<nuu> heh
<levi_> I downloaded the Kubuntu 7 iso from kubuntu.org, burned it correctly bioooted it but no matter what I choose in the options menu I cant load correctly off the disc.
<levi_> Why?
<levi_> *booted
<nuu> joe: you can manage repositories graphically from within adept, if you dont want to manually edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<adaptr> who knows ? enable safe mode and see what happens
<nuu> that is, adept->adept->manage repositories
<levi_> trid everything
<levi_> *e
<levi_> Nothing reads correctly
<adaptr> nuu you can't select which mirror it uses from a package manager...
<levi_> except actually memtest
<joe2369> Hi. I just tried to do the Fiesty upgrade but it hit an error half way through. A pop-up came up asking me to submit a bug report and then try to recover, but the pop-up and upgrader both hanged.  I believe the system is now in an inconsistent state.  What to do?
<levi_> I lied xD
<nuu> you can
<ka0z> levi_ did you run the option to check the disk?
<levi_> No I couldnt
<ka0z> could simply be a bad burn...
<levi_> the error message came up "disc I/O error"
<joe_> Gosh, I am so stupid!  I just hit refresh in adept and suddenly there are the packages for nvidia :)))
<levi_> itprobably is
<levi_> which means I wasted my last balnk
<nuu> see that "download from" dropdown in adept adaptr ?
<nuu> that's what you're looking for
<adaptr> I don't have adept, but yes
<joe2369> Is there a way to run the upgrade tool from the console?
<levi_> yeah
<ka0z> of course joe
<levi_> sudo apt-get update
<levi_> sudo apt-get install
<levi_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<nuu> you don't have adept, yet you sentence that "you can't select which mirror from a package manager"... that's rather rich, coming from someone who just told someone else he has no clue what he's on about
<ka0z> if anyone has come across this issue, i been trying to find a program to convert avi files to burn a dvd.. i would prefer not to do it all command line
<nuu> don't you think ?
<joe2369> that's not what I mean.  I mean the Feisty upgrade tool.  It was going to try to "recover" somehow.  I didn't know that apt had such magic built in. ;-)
<levi_> of course you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list (correct me if thats wrong) by editing the document under kdesu and removing the pound # symbols in front of anything with deb in front of it
<LinkCanabico> ka0z konverter
<joe_> I am doing a restart now.  See you all later.
<ka0z> kew... ty
<nuu> see ya joe
<LinkCanabico> good luk joe
<levi_> Hey
<levi_> can I update to feisty without a disc install? Just over the internet i mean
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I'm in big trouble here, I was upgrading to Feisty Fawn and an error message popped up. Now the distribution upgrade window isn't responding. What should I do?
<joe2369> So you don't think I need to use the gui upgrade tool to recover?  A simple apt-get upgrade will fix everything?  I thought the "recovery" that the upgrader wanted to do meant rolling back to the previous package versions.
<stdin> levi_: sure
<stdin> !upgrade | levi_
<ubotu> levi_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<levi_> No.. command linne should work
<levi_> but thats all I got for you
<levi_> =)
<K-Ryan> Anyone know what I should do?
<levi_> Im not ridiculous with Kubuntu or Linux in general yet
<K-Ryan> Anyone?
<ka0z> me either levi_ best advice i can give you is make notes on basic commands and stuff and keep em safe
<ka0z> i have a folder in firefox dedicated to tutorials...
<LinkCanabico> K-Ryan meaby kill
<ryanakca> what's the difference between libqt4-core-kdecopy and libqt4-core ?
<ka0z> copy i would assume is a backup of the original files
<ryanakca> ka0z: kk
<chuck> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<w00dr0w> hello?
<ka0z> wut up w00d
<w00dr0w> I know i hate it when ppl do this, but i gotta do it myself
<w00dr0w> im having a problem with kbuntu livecd
<w00dr0w> IE, it wont load
<ka0z> strange...just leaving it in the drive at startup should auto launch it
<LinkCanabico> can it be your bios?
<w00dr0w> i get to a blue screen with a progress bar, but the bar never moves
<just-this-time> what is login.defs ? feisty upgrade asks for decision
<w00dr0w> the cd loads n stuff, but once it hits the blue screen with a progress bar it just sits there
<ka0z> strange..
<w00dr0w> yea
<rr73> how do i "refresh" my kernel drivers/modules?
<w00dr0w> could it be hardware related?
<ka0z> possibly..
<baskitcaise> n73: depmod?
<w00dr0w> i never found a list of supported hardware on the website, so i dont know if its compatable
<ka0z> i'd guess a bad burn... all the live cds i've ever had issues w/ were due to a bad iso
<baskitcaise> refreshes the dependencies of your modules
<ka0z> is it custom or retail w00d"
<w00dr0w> "retail"?
<ka0z> notebook?
<w00dr0w> i d/l it off the website
<lontra> i have no icons in oo.org2 :/
* kilrae debates on how important is beryl to him
<w00dr0w> this is the iso i have
<rr73> will a dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-image-<kernel> work?
<w00dr0w> kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ka0z> w00d, there should be an option for a mem test in the list of options when you first boot up the live cd
<HymnToLife> rr73, what do you mean "refresh" ?
<ka0z> it takes a while to run but it'd let you know if it was the disk...
<rr73> HymnToLife: reinstall, i screwed up some files
<HymnToLife> I don't think so
* kilrae could upgrade to 7.04 but is not confident he'll get beryl running a second time
<w00dr0w> couldnt i just check the md5 checksum of the disk?
<HymnToLife> rr73, just apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-whatever
<rr73> kilrae: dont go to 7.04 it breaks too much stuff
<rr73> HymnToLife: ok ty
<kilrae> hmm, shall have to look into that then
<rr73> why doesnt konsole auto complete packs?
<w00dr0w> ka0z, ill do as you say and do the test, hope your on when i get back
<ka0z> that could be fine, personally though i'd feel more confident knowing the software included to check integrity told me it was fine..but that's my opinion
<w00dr0w> brb
<HymnToLife> rr73, because that deature is not implemented it apt
<BluesKaj> ~/tovid-0.30$ sudo make install make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<HymnToLife> nothing to do with konsole, or even with Bash
<rr73> HymnToLife: i can get it to work on other kubuntus tho
<HymnToLife> that's funny, I never noticed it
<ka0z> gl w00d
<HymnToLife> anyway, you can use $(uname -r) for your ernel version
<rr73> HymnToLife: thats not the point
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<rr73> HymnToLife: i type it out by hand, and i didnt say i wanted to reinstall the kernel im on
<HymnToLife> oh fine, do what you want then
<ka0z> i'm dreading the day i have to recompile my kernel... such a long process and so much can go wrong...
<lontra> how do i find what wireless card i have?
<BluesKaj> can you guys tell me what happened there ?  "~/tovid-0.30$ sudo make install make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<hsystem-x> rr73: It doesn complete name of the packs because there is a lot of versions of the same package in the repositories. SO, what about if i want an specific pack?
<hsystem-x> a*
<hsystem-x> doesn't*
<HymnToLife> ka0z, I recompile my kernel approcimately every week
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<HymnToLife> once you know how to do, it's very simple
<HymnToLife> and certainly not "long"
<BluesKaj> installed build-essential , "make" is installed ...can't figure why this isn't working ?
<ka0z> lol... why would you need to so often?
<rr73> hsystem-x: anyways it should show me a little box asking if i want to show all 500 or so
<lontra> anyone else have this problem http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1520680806463526dc2e13e&p=screen
<rr73> i dont even get that dialof
<HymnToLife> ka0z, because I like to live on the bleeding edge
<HymnToLife> so whenever a new kernel version is out
<HymnToLife> compile, install, reboot :p
<hsystem-x> well if that is your problem, use synaptics or adept or whatever you prefer.
<rr73> HymnToLife: if u compile your own kernel you lose support
<HymnToLife> rr73, no, I don't
<HymnToLife> cause I don't use Ubuntu :p
<ka0z> heh... i no doubt will be right there some time soon, but for now i'll stick w/ my stability...
<rr73> ur fucking retarded
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LinkCanabico> but compiling an customizing it is fun
<ka0z> can't really afford down time...
* spahija is wondering if broadcom 4310 can use g wifi speed ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ka0z> rr73... who that would do that even looks for support...
<ka0z> i've never called any numbers or emailed anyone when i had issues... i fix it myself...
<hsystem-x> HymnToLife, what distro you have?
<hsystem-x> or, it is your own distro?
<HymnToLife> hsystem-x, Gentoo, Slackware, Ubuntu (plus FreeBSD, which is not linux)
<HymnToLife> right now, I'm on Gentoo
<hsystem-x> FreeBSD = unix.
<lontra> how do i find out what wireless card i am using?
<hsystem-x> good.
<HymnToLife> hmm, not really
<HymnToLife> I prefer calling it a "UNIX-like"
<hsystem-x> ok unix-like.
<hsystem-x> Remember 386bsb
<hsystem-x> bsd*
<HymnToLife> remember AT&T Unix ? :p
<hsystem-x> right. But it wasn AT & T unix
<ctothej> how can i do a string search on multiple pdf files?  like adobe reader does on a whole directory
<nuu> lontra, sudo dmesg | grep -i network should give you a good start
<HymnToLife> well, strictly speaking
<HymnToLife> AT&T Unix is the only "true" Unix
<hsystem-x> it was wasn't*
<hsystem-x> wasn't* damn spell..
<nuu> or sudo lspci | grep -i network
<HymnToLife> that's why I call Linux and BSDs "Unix-likes"
<hsystem-x> yup but Linux was practically Minix Like, but minix is unix-like.
<hsystem-x> is*
<lontra> nuu: that gave me no output
<nuu> hsystem-x: actually, minix was very different in conception
<unix_infidel> you guys talking kernel theory or user experience theory?
<baskitcaise> lontra: you could try lspci -v will show what hardware on pci bus, more v`s more info: lspci -vvv
<nuu> lontra, do you use an usb wifi card ?
<hsystem-x> yeah, but the person who writed minix, was a teacher of unix.
<nuu> aha unix_infidel, well in that contest, both apply ;)
<nuu> minix was crappy, let's face it
<bonbonthejon> *nix
<w00dr0w> ka0z u still here?
<lontra> nuu: it's a built in card ... i know i need ndiswrapper it's an intel i think
<w00dr0w> ka0z u still here?
<ka0z> yes w00d
<hsystem-x> yeah but thanks to minix , we have LInux.
<w00dr0w> whoops, didnt mean to double post
<w00dr0w> ok
<HymnToLife> lontra, most Intel wireless adapters have native Linux drivers
<w00dr0w> the cd test passed
<nuu> lontra: lspci and see what you can find
<HymnToLife> no need for ndiswrapper
<lontra> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PC
<ka0z> well that's great news...
<w00dr0w> and a lil more info on me trying to load it
<ka0z> k
<nuu> there you have it lontra ;)
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bonbonthejon> lontra: I think I have the same card, it uses the bcm43xz
<HymnToLife> s/z/x
<bonbonthejon> thanks HymnToLife
<w00dr0w> it gets past the bluetooth thing, then the screen goes black for a second, then flashes some text for 1milisecond, then goes to a blue screen with kubuntu and a loading bad thats @ 0%
<w00dr0w> bar*
<w00dr0w> before i get too deep into this, the 64bit ver will work on a c2d right?
<HymnToLife> w00dr0w, yes
<hsystem-x> Tanenbaum the guy who writed minix, he writed a book called Operatign Systems : Design and IMplementation. Linux learned from that book, and that book comes with minix, and show how an operating system
<hsystem-x> like minix is made.
<hsystem-x> or how it works.
<hsystem-x> Lnus*****
<hsystem-x> Linus****
<adaptr> the point being ?
<bonbonthejon> slighty !offtopic
<ka0z> linus torvaldz... w/0 which none of this could be possible... all hail
<HymnToLife> well, AST was very critical towards Linux when it was released
<w00dr0w> if needbe, i can make a video of it trying to load, but itll take a few to get it u/l online
<HymnToLife> but that's slightly !offtopic I guess :p
<adaptr> ASwhat ?
<HymnToLife> AST, Andrew S. Tannenbaum
<HymnToLife> the creator of Minix
<ka0z> w00d... you never answered my question... are you running it on a desktop or notebook?
<w00dr0w> desktop
<w00dr0w> sorry, didnt know it was a question
<w00dr0w> want to know my hw config?
<ka0z> ok and when you say bluetooth do you mean you have bluetooth hardware or
<LinkCanabico> were are we i got lost?
<K-Ryan> I need help
<BluesKaj> !extracodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extracodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hsystem-x> that's the reason why Linux is so similar to Unix. And Unix is not from AT&T, remember that At&T cancelled the project. Ken thompson writed UNix in 4 week.s
<hsystem-x> the real UNix.
<w00dr0w> no bluetooth harxdware, just, its loading the stuff incase i did
<lontra> it sounds like i need to use ndiswrapper and not the broadcom driver
<adaptr> hsystem-x again, your point ?
<hsystem-x> HymnToLife *
<ka0z> oh alright...
<K-Ryan> I was upgrading from Edgy to Feisty, the distribution tool popped up with an error, stopped responding, and now it's gone.
<K-Ryan> It was in the middle of installing upgrades, what should I do?
<ka0z> is it the latest livecd 7.04?
<K-Ryan> its not off a livecd
<K-Ryan> I was upgrading
<w00dr0w> 6.06.1
<nuu> hsystem-x: in that book, tanebaum praises the microkernel approach to OS design (just like minix), while linux was (and currently is) a monolithic kernel-based operating system
<baskitcaise> lontra: if you neen ndiswrapper for the broadcom then you wiull need to stick the built in bcm43xx module in the blacklist: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ka0z> hmm... that might be why...might not have proper hardware support...
* just-this-time is upgrading ubuntu to version 7.04
<nuu> so you're right when you say that linus wrote linux to get past the limits of minix, but fact is, the two OSs are really different behind the hood
<w00dr0w> i couldnt find any more recent livecd
<bonbonthejon> lontra: bcm43xx works, but its slow, and I can only see wireless-g networks
<ka0z> all the latest kubuntu install cds run as livecds
<bonbonthejon> lontra: I also couldn't get ndiswrapper to work, but you are welcome to try
<ka0z> as far as i can tell...
<baskitcaise> yep I have same prob here so put the bcm43xx in the black list and use the 2kxp drivers with ndiswrapper.
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: which problem?
<w00dr0w> well i dont want to waste another cd (limited qualtity now that they're prettymuch EOL'd) unless i know for sure
<baskitcaise> The kernel bcm43xx module does not work 100% for my carbus wifi
<K-Ryan> Can anyone help me?
<K-Ryan> Sorry to be such a nudge about it
<hsystem-x> Well the thing is that Linus Torvalds learned from that book. He was only a student at UNiversity, at that time he only know how to program a little in c and a lot in assembly, especially with the processor 386.
<K-Ryan> But I'm pretty sure if I restart my computer Kubuntu isn't going to work.
<baskitcaise> Much less heartache when roaming to use the xp driver
<adaptr> hsystem-x close acquaintance, are you ?
<LinkCanabico> K-Rayan try reboot
<bonbonthejon> K-Ryan: was it downloading, or did it start to install
<K-Ryan> It was installing
<ka0z> w00d, is there a specific reason you burned 6.06
<w00dr0w> brb for a sec
<ka0z> k
<nuu> hsystem-x: that's very true. and despite of how harsh the flame war between torvalds and tanebaum was, tanebaum is nothing less than an OS god, imho
<w00dr0w> it was the latest version i saw that said livecd haha
<LinkCanabico> if it dosent work reboot from the prewius kernel
<baskitcaise> night night guys/gals
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: I dont have XP drivers, only Vista
<ka0z> gotta love mis-information...
<hsystem-x> right.
<K-Ryan> Alrighty, let's see
<lontra> does anyone know a good ubuntu how to for ndiswrapper?
<bonbonthejon> !ndiswrapper > lontra
<baskitcaise> bonbon you might be able tyo grab them from the net though?
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: no, HP doesnt have any for my laptop
<hsystem-x> Don forget that Linux implemented all the features that MInix had at that time. SO that prove that he learned from that book.
<baskitcaise> what model?
<nuu> well about that, i beg to differ ;
<nuu> ;)
<nuu> linus did a clean room implementation of minix
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: hp dv2222
<ka0z> w00d, have you looked aroung kubuntu.org... apparently they'll even ship the disks to you free of charge.. might be a way to go
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: or dv2225, I forget
<nuu> that means he saw the functionality of the minix tools, and replicated it in linux
<nuu> by recoding it from scratch
<hsystem-x> right.
<nuu> he definitely learnt from the book
<baskitcaise> give me 5 mins I will have a look
<helder> #ubuntu-br
<nuu> but the book is a praise to microkernel approach. and linus went for the opposide road
<trotek> can i make knetworkmanager NOT start when KDE starts? i have my wireless config handled by wpa_supplicant already
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: its the dv2000 model with NVIDIA stuff
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: and AMD
<nuu> now i'm the last person you could call a "linux fanboi", but that was pretty brave at the time
<hsystem-x> yeah, but that's because is easier to develop a monolitic kernel than a microkernel.
<vinces1979> trotek: system settings - advanced - services
<trotek> vinces1979: thanks :)
<vinces1979> trotek: np
<nuu> well hsystem-x, developing a kernel is NOT easy for starters :)
<Doctor_Nick> look
<Doctor_Nick> the guy who made minix said that linus did not copy him
<w00dr0w> brb again, like 10min at least
<Doctor_Nick> end of story
<ka0z> k
<joe_> rehi
<Doctor_Nick> dammit
<nuu> a microkernel means you split every component into subcomponents, and have a very barebone code core always up and dealing with these subcomponents
<hsystem-x> yep, end-user programs do the task.
<bonbonthejon> guys, I think this needs to be moved to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ka0z> i would guess minix inspired him but he still went his own route... otherwise it'd be no better than minix
<joe_> nvidia drivers work, resolution is fixed... all is well :)
<levi_> I feel pretty stupid..
<ka0z> why is that levi_
<levi_> Using the network updae to 7
<nuu> that's not EXTREMELY "harder" than coding a larger code core, implementing the whole subset of memory, filesystem, hardware abstraction, and whatnot tasks
<levi_> Dunno how xD
<nuu> my point being you still have to pull out the code from your wizard's hat, one way or another
<nuu> ;)
<levi_> I dont knw whether to add that one line mentioned to my repository or not.
<BluesKaj> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ka0z> does it explain why you should add it levi_
<levi_> yes.
<levi_> if i have edgy KDE
<levi_> and I donno if i do
<levi_> but ottherwiose I cant find in adept what its telling me to do
<levi_> *otherwise
<ka0z> edgy eft is the previous version of ubuntu
<baskitcaise> bonbonthejon: this any help- http://www.diit.unict.it/users/dpatti/bipingus_conf/bipingus.html
<levi_> 5.10 right?
<baskitcaise> I know it os for gentoo but I am dropping asleep here
<K-Ryan> Good news, it works
<ka0z> 5.1 is breezy
<LinkCanabico> congrats
<ka0z> dapper is 6.06
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: no, thats the intel one, mine has all AMD/NVIDIA stuff, but thanks
<levi_> I guessed.. i dont know
<K-Ryan> Is there a way to finish what wasn't finished?
<levi_> I have dapper
<levi_> I know that
<LinkCanabico> K-Ryan did it update?
<K-Ryan> Did what update?
<bonbonthejon> K-Ryan: sudo apt-get upgrade
<K-Ryan> Oh, dunno yet, hold on
<LinkCanabico> or install?
<ka0z> ok so you're a release behind...
<levi_> mhmm
<levi_> I dont want to completly re-do my hard drive or vconfig though
<bonbonthejon> ka0z: dapper is LTS
<levi_> *config
<bonbonthejon> levi_: dapper is LTS (long time support), its a very stable version, if it works, then keep it
<baskitcaise> bonbon if you have no luck then drop me a line at <mynick>@gmx.co.uk I will have a look in the morning. gotta go bed.
<levi_> well I want to update because Im having allot of glitches and hardware problems
<bonbonthejon> baskitcaise: thanks
<baskitcaise> np.
<baskitcaise> bye
<ka0z> oh...hmm, thanx for the info bon, johnny five input input
<K-Ryan> Alright, the upgrade finished
<LinkCanabico> K-Ryan good
<K-Ryan> Anything else?
<LinkCanabico> test drive it, in case a dependencie did not install
<K-Ryan> Alright, sounds good
<K-Ryan> By the way, I'm loving that new Kubuntu logo =)
<Lunar_Lamp> I got to keybindings in the system settings, and have set a key combination for "konsole" but no matter what I set, pressing that key combination does not open Konsole - what am I doing wrong?
<LinkCanabico> no ide im a fedora boy
<ka0z> levi_ good news and bad news, apparently you are supposed to upgrade from dapper to edgy and then from edgy to feisty but there seems to be a way around it
<levi_> xD
<levi_> Whats the way around it
<levi_> waait asecond..
<levi_> ten why did Ubuntu forums tell me otherwise?
<levi_> Oh god
<w00dr0w2> im back
<levi_> I entriley misread that... -.-
<w00dr0w2> sorta
<w00dr0w2> new nic
<tobias__> how do I set up an ftp server in kubuntu easily?
<ka0z> heh... what up number 2
<LinkCanabico> install vsftpd
<tobias__> thanks
<ka0z> no worriez levi_... happens to the best of us
<levi_> Any clue yet ka0z?
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<ka0z> levi_ i can give you the web address, looks a bit complicated, but honestly, i would just do a clean install..hopefully you have your home on a different partition so your info will be safe
<nuu> good night all
<Tired_> How do I kill a process and make it stay dead?  For some reason, mplayer is running, taking up like 50% CPU, and it keeps restarting itself when I kill it.
<levi_> Well i ordered Kubuntu 6 and never got it
<Tired_> Ask for a refund?  ;)
<LinkCanabico> ctrl esc
<levi_> so im not depending on Shipit entirley
<LinkCanabico> search mplayer and kill
<levi_> it was free?
<levi_> xD
<nuu> Tired_:  did you try "sudo killall -9 mplayer" ?
<tobias__> is vsftpd easy to use?
<Tired_> I killed it in the console, but it revives itself when I finish.
<Tired_> nuu -> yeah
<nuu> then chances are it's not mplayer restarting itself, but another program restarting it
<Tired_> I found vsftpd very easy to use.
<tobias__> nice
<tobias__> :)
<Tired_> Hmm.  How does one chase that down?
<scott_> Hello?
<LinkCanabico> tobias__ yes and its realy secure
<nuu> first of all, how many instances of mplayer are respawned ?
<Tired_> The vsftpd conf files are very well-commented.  Very easy to configure
<tobias__> I got an error message starting it from konsole: "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<ka0z> levi_ my advice would be just make sure all your info is backed up, if this means creating a new partition and moving home directory to it then i would insist on that, it's just smart, then burn 7.04 and install
<Tired_> nuu -> just the one
<nuu> pstree and see whose child it is
<tobias__> is there any ftp server that is just, run and play? kinda... Im in a hurry and a noob ;)
<Tired_> aha....it's firefox's child
<Tired_> well, that's easy
<nuu> tobias__: dangerous combo ;P
<nuu> most ftp servers that you can install from a package manager are like that anyway
<nuu> you just need to take the time to add your users :)
<nuu> proftpd is one
<LinkCanabico> tobias__ vsftp as long as you configure the users
<Tired_> gone now, nuu, and now I know how to fix it in the future.  thanks  :)
<nuu> no prob, bye Tired_
<LinkCanabico> it was my first and took me 10 mins once installed
<tobias__> hmm
<tobias__> it has a gui?
<tobias__> I think I need a gui
<LinkCanabico> no no gui
<tobias__> I just need one user added
<nuu> hehe
<tobias__> cause he has to upload one file
<nuu> tobias__: most ftp servers come with the default configuraton that will accept any system user/pass for ftp user/pass
<tobias__> Im making a magazine that has to be printed tommorow and my designerfriends computer wont send email ;)
<LinkCanabico> cant he use ssh
<nuu> that is, a linux user that can logon will also be able to ftp in
<tobias__> he is using a bad os...
<tobias__> THE evil os
<nuu> and you can add a linux user in a very, very easy way using the system tools in your KDE, or by using adduser from the command line
<tobias__> ok
<HymnToLife> ftp is ftp, as long as he has a FTP client, he'll be able to login with ftp
<LinkCanabico> ok install vsftp and tell him user pass for one user
<tobias__> but vsftp gave me an error message "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<ka0z> gl to all, bbl... need food brain..not...w.
<tobias__> on the command "vsftpd"
<nuu> you probably tried to run it as non-root
<tobias__> with sudo in front
<tobias__> "sudo vsftpd" gave the error "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<nuu> try "sudo /etc/init.d/vsfptd start"
<tobias__> after I typed the password
<HymnToLife> you don't need to do that, use the init script to control it
<nuu> it's a service, treat it as such :)
<HymnToLife> /etc/init.d/vsftpd {start|stop|restart}
<tobias__> how do I add users?
<HymnToLife> sudo useradd -m username
<HymnToLife> for the quick and easy way :p
<tobias__> thanx :D
<tobias__> with password automatically?
<HymnToLife> and then    passwd username
<HymnToLife> to set the password
<tobias__> ahh! cool
<erix> could anyone give me some help with samba vs XP?
<HymnToLife> (with sudo)
<nuu> is anybody here running kubuntu feisty on a sony vaio laptop, btw ?
<adaptr> erix samba wins by a hair
<Lunar_Lamp> I got to keybindings in the system settings, and have set a key combination for "konsole" but no matter what I set, pressing that key combination does not open Konsole - what am I doing wrong?
<tobias__> hymntolife: I got an error running "sudo /etc/init.d/vsfptd start" - command not found
<HymnToLife> tfp*
<HymnToLife> ftp*
<HymnToLife> damn
<nuu> hehe
<HymnToLife> I need some sleep
<erix> no no, ive need some help with setting samba up
<tobias__> aha!
<tobias__> thanx
<erix> installed samba and all seems to me right setup.
<erix> but i dont get any connection with the others
<adaptr> how can you tell ?
<adaptr> the "others"?
<tobias__> hymntolife: will he now be able to upload anywhere on my hd?
<erix> the other computers in my home
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> only where he has write permissions
<adaptr> erix define "connection"
<HymnToLife> (i.e. his home folder)
<nuu> tobias__: try for yourself
<erix> I dont find them.
<nuu> ftp localhost
<tobias__> Ive never used ftp in kubuntu lol :)
<levi_> psst how do I configure apache2?
<erix> running Kubuntu/Feisty and its new to me
<tobias__> I just write "ftp localhost" ? :)
<HymnToLife> levi_, youi edit the config file :)
<nuu> yup
<levi_> which is pu where?
<levi_> *put
<tobias__> "this ftp server is anonymous only" ?
<levi_> I used repos.
<tobias__> Im confused
<adaptr> erix open places -=> connect to server
<tobias__> I dont want anonymous login
<nuu> you should edit the config file for vsftpd and tell it you want to disallow anonymous login
<HymnToLife> tobias__, vsftpd doesn't allow local logins by default
<tobias__> aah
<HymnToLife> because it's vs :p
<nuu> ah, sorry, wasnt aware it blocks local logins ;)
<tobias__> :)
<HymnToLife> levi_, should be somewhere in /etc/apache2
<nuu> tell your friend to try then tobias__ ;)
<levi_> kk
<levi_> ty
<tobias__> doing it:)
<erix> ok, i find the workgroups but i get following message:
<erix> could not connect to host for smb://xxx
<levi_> err... Clueless..
<adaptr> are there visible shares on your network ?
<HymnToLife> levi_, about what ?
<nuu> night all!
<joe_> night nuu
<HymnToLife> the apoache2 config vile is quite heavily commented
<LinkCanabico> night
<stormzoeker> good night
<levi_> How would I configure it to use my second hdd as you open the main directory when someone access it?
<erix> there are workgroups but when i connect there are no computers and the message appears.
<HymnToLife> serverRoot directive ?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> documentRoot, rather
<adaptr> erix that was not my question
<erix> nope, not even my own
<adaptr> share something first
<adaptr> for everybody
<erix> already did!
<adaptr> then enter smb://server/share and you should be good
<erix> did not work either, read on some kubuntu forums that Feisty had some issues with samba
<adaptr> not that I've noticed
<budluva> does kubuntu fiesty come with kde 4?
<stormzoeker> budluva: no
<budluva> 3.5
<budluva> is kde4 in repos yet? or will it have to be final to be in repos?
<hephaestus_> hi all, I use the iso-8859-1 enconding (my keyboard model is set to brazilian abnt2), and i cant type some letters with accents like (=>e,=>~a,=>o) on kwrite or any kde programs. is this a kubuntu bug?
<lontra_> budluva: it's there (a snapshot) .. but it's not usable unless you develop
<HymnToLife> hephaestus_, maybe. does it work in non-KDE programs ?
<BluesKaj> budluva: there is a test program at the kde4 site , you can find it there
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: in non-kde programs works perfecly
<lontra_> budluva: also an opensuse/kde developer has made opensuse kde 4 live cds that are more recent that you may be interested in trying out
<HymnToLife> then you probably messed something up in your KDE preferences
<budluva> cool thanks
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: i dont think so, i check the idioms section for several times
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: can you set your keyboard model to brazilian abnt2 and active layout to brazil to test this?
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: please
<HymnToLife> hephaestus_, just did that, now I need to find the accent keys :p
<tobias__> is it possible to ftp to my ip? can someone try?
<tobias__> its the one I get when I type "/dns tobias__" right?
<HymnToLife> hephaestus_, it seems to work but Im not on Kubuntu
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: where you are? ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> hephaestus_, Gentoo
<tobias__> my ftp server wont work :(
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: :(
<hephaestus_> anyone can test this?
<HymnToLife> and now I cant get my French layout backm need to restart X
<tobias__> if u test mine I can test yours
<zmarshall> #ubuntu
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: i think the bug have a specific relation with kde pkg on kubuntu
<HymnToLife> thats very possible
<HymnToLife> damn, wheres the front slash on the brqzilian kb
<LinkCanabico> tobias__ wats your adress
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: how can i report this?
<LinkCanabico> il test it
<HymnToLife> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<hephaestus_> HymnToLife: thx
<tobias__> LinkCanabico: 80.202.223.1 I think thats what it says when I type /dns tobias__
* HymnToLife copies\pastes the front slash
<LinkCanabico> OK give me a sec
<LinkCanabico> tobias are you firewalled
<tobias__> LinkCanabico: how do I fix that?
<LinkCanabico> it was a question
<tobias__> LinkCanabico: I got no idea, I got a router
<LinkCanabico> wat kind?
<tobias__> I use kubuntu
<TheCreationist> How do I add MP3 support to K3b?
<LinkCanabico> what kind of router
<tobias__> one with multple tp cables coming out of it and it connected to an adsl boks
<HymnToLife> TheCreationist, there's a plugin for it
<HymnToLife> (or there used to be)
<HymnToLife> tobias__, then you need to redirect oprt 21 on your router
<LinkCanabico> ok go into firefox and type http://home
<tobias__> ahh
<tobias__> unknown host
<tobias__> I did it in konqueror tho
<tobias__> does it matter?
<LinkCanabico> do you know the brand of your router
<LinkCanabico> no it dosent matter
<tobias__> I can see
<TheCreationist> HymnToLife: You know where I can find it... searching for it in Google doesn't appear to show any OFFICIAL plugins
<HymnToLife> search for it in adept
<HymnToLife> !find k3b
<ubotu> Found: k3b, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b2, libk3b2-mp3
<HymnToLife> there you go :p
<tobias__> cayman 3300 series
<LinkCanabico> tobias boss is calling give me 10 min
<tobias__> its connected to an 8 port switch
<tobias__> oki
<jdunn> hello?
<HymnToLife> !hi | jdunn
<ubotu> jdunn: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jdunn> thanks.  is anyone here having problems with samba on Feisty?
<ZaZaTux> #ubuntu-fr
<HymnToLife> ZaZaTux, ne pas oublier de mettre /j avant :p
<LinkCanabico> tobias hi
<phyerboss> only samba issue im having is still not being able to play music or movies off 1 pc(which is windows) on this one
<HymnToLife> jdunn, no, cause I'm using neither Samba nor Feisty
<LinkCanabico> can you enter http://  >ip of the router>
<HymnToLife> :)
<jdunn> I can ping my windows machine
<BluesKaj> HymnToLife: do yo have a network with windows pcs on it ?
<jdunn> yes
<HymnToLife> BluesKaj, yes
<HymnToLife> though I'm trying to make the other ones switch to Linux :p
<BluesKaj> what app do you use to connect up?
<HymnToLife> FTP
<HymnToLife> always
<HymnToLife> much more reliable than samba
<jdunn> LOL.  This probably isn't a good place to get answers.  The forums are no help either.  I guess I'm SOL.  Bye
<BluesKaj> is it more difficult to set up for semi noobs
<HymnToLife> maybe
<LinkCanabico> tobias ???
<octoberdan> In KDE, how do I set the default file manager from konq to dolphin? I just uninstalled one installed the other, but some one else is asking me for help and doesn't want to uninstal konq
<BluesKaj> I was using samba successfully , but it's slow on wife's old windows pc
<phratman> How do I turn off those annoying KDE sounds that go off when I maximize or minimize a window for example?
<Jucato> octoberdan: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> inode -> directory
<phratman> And, further, how would I turn them off with KIOSK Admin Tool?
<Jucato> phratman: System Settings -> Notifications -> System Notifications -> from the dropdown list at the top, select Event Source: The KDE Window Manager
<Jucato> (not sure how to do it with kiosktool)
<BluesKaj> phratman: system settings/notifications/ sounds off
<phratman> Jucato: Cool, that works and all, but what about in KIOSK Admin Tool?
<Jucato> sorry no idea. try asking in #kde
<phratman> Jucato: Okay, but as far as I know, the System Settings thing is a Kubuntu specific application right?
<Jucato> phratman: yep. you can use kcontrol too
<trotek> knetworkmanager icon still pops-up in the tray even though the "network status daemon" is disabled in the system services. any idea how to prevent the icon from appearing at KDE start?
<Jucato> phratman: kcontrol -> sound & multimedia -> system notifications
<Mena> What is the diffrence btw sys temp and aux temp and
<Mena> ?
<Mena> What are SYS Temp And AUX TEMP
<joe2369> Mena: probably one of them is your mobo temp and the other is the northbridge temp or something.  Or maybe two mobo temps.  Depends on the motherboard.
<joe2369> Mobo manufacturers can do any screwy thing they want.  And often times do.
<Mena> joe2369, hmm ok the MoBo is Asus
<joe2369> Asus makes decent boards, but that doesn't prove anything.
<Mena> ok
<joe2369> The important thing is that they are both motherboard temps of some kind.  And as long as they are both resonable, you should be ok.  And if either of them spikes, look to see if a fan died.
<Mena> ok
<Mena> Sys Temp:    +38C  (high =   +42C, hyst =  -103C)   ALARM
<Mena> AUX Temp:  +42.0C  (high = +80.0C, hyst = +75.0C)
<joe2369> Mena: those are your current temps?
<Mena> yes
<Mena> i got from terminal
<joe2369> Mena: how many fans do you have in that box?
<Mena> one for CPU and one on the cover
<joe2369> Mena: do you have room to put in any more?
<Mena> to get hot air out
<Mena> yes
<Mena> 2
<Mena> svn 1
<Mena> sorry 1
<joe2369> Put more in.  The sys temp is in an alarm state.  My mobo is about 30C.
<Mena> hm ok i didnt turn of the computer sence yasterday maybe its a reason but i better by aonther fan
<Mena> buy*
<joe2369> Leaving the computer on shouldn't be a problem.  The other thing to consider is replacing ribbon cables with round cables to improve air flow.
<Mena> ok
<dsmith_> Question: Anyone use the newer Western digital / Seagate 500-750 external harddrives?
<joe2369> Also, there are some PSUs that have two fans.  One on the bottom that sucks heat up away from the CPU/mobo and another in the back that pushes it out.  Also, make sure the computer is not pushed back against a wall or anything that would block the outlet of hot air.
<joe2369> You could get one of those PSUs in a pinch.
<dsmith_> there is a great compnay out of California that does PSUs
<dsmith_> whatsort of machine?
<Mena> joe2369, ok
<dsmith_> OEm?
<joe2369> I believe it is some sort of computer.  But I could be wrong.
<dsmith_> LOL
<Mena> joe2369, i dont think i will find it here but i hope to ask
<dsmith_> Mena: What brand PC?
<Mena> dsmith_, Asus
<Mena> dsmith_, intel
<matrix> hi i screwed up my taskbar configuration. how can i get back to default settings?
<dsmith_> Mena: Desktop?
<dsmith_> Mena: or laptop
<Mena> dsmith_desktop
<joe2369> matrix: kde?
<matrix> joe2369: yes
<dsmith_> machine acting up?
<joe2369> lol. this is kubuntu. nm
<joe2369> matrix: usually you can just drag the bits of it back where they belong.
<Mena> matrix, go here /home/$user$/.kde/share/config/
<Mena> ohh never mind
<Mena> its another thing
<dsmith_> Question: Anyone use the newer Western digital / Seagate 500-750 external harddrives? Looking at buying one and would like to know if anyone here has used any
<matrix> i don't even see the task bar where i could start applications from, had running applications etc.
<joe2369> dsmith_: buy a chassis and a big disk and save yourself $200
<smoke2k> so i updated
<dsmith_> I can get 500gb for $140
<dsmith_> :P
<joe2369> matrix: try pressing the windows key to see if the menu pops up?
<Mena> dsmith_, here this stuff are expensive
<dsmith_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148235
<dsmith_> 500gb $140
<Mena> matrix, maybe you need to add the taskbar applet
<matrix> joe2369: alt+f1 works
<Mena> to your panel
<matrix> Mena: let me see if i find the option you mean
<joe2369> matrix: did that make your taskbar appear?
<LinkCanabico> tobias have you solved it
<Doctor_Nick> imma cut you
<dsmith_> cut me?
<Doctor_Nick> cut you a sweet demo tape
<dsmith_> *whew*
<Doctor_Nick> WITH A KNIFE!!!
<dsmith_> I used to repair VCR movies like that, but I digress
<joe2369> the poor man's video editor
<matrix> Mena: adding applets brought the items i was missing back
<matrix> thx a lot
<stoft> dsmith_: and weren't the kiddies surprised when they got freddie cruger in the middle of bambi... :)
<dsmith_> hahahahah
<dsmith_> shhhh
* stoft goes back to lurking
<joe2369> Mommy! Will thumper be ok?
<Mena> joe2369, When i upgraded to fiesty the hddtemp sensor wont work or by other meaning the superkaramba dont display the temp of it
<dsmith_> oh for all of you reading about the internet radio issue, you can install the recordradio script in amarok to rip at your pleasure while you can
<Mena> do you think what that happned bec it was working on edgy
<LinkCanabico> freddie likes rabit flesh
<dsmith_> yes he does....
<dsmith_> :P
<dsmith_> Mwahhhhhh!
<Mena> BluesKaj, hey hi :)
<BluesKaj> hi Mena
<Mena> joe2369, Thanks for help :)
<Mena> Thanks....Bye
<rr72> !rt2500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2500 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rr72> my wireless isnt working and it was before feisty
<phratman> Jucato: I could, but I need to set this up a default profile for multiple users.
<rr72> where do i fix tab complete? sudo if<tab> doesnt do anything for me
<rr72> why is my tab complete screwed up?
<rr72> it doesnt tab complete apt packs or after sudo
<dave> Does anyone know how I can make the taskbar on kicker only show windows that're on my current desktop?
<rr72> dave right click
<dave> rr72: and?
<rr72> clcik configure panel and then taskbar
<rr72> uncheck show from all desktops
<dave> rr72: it doesn't have that option
<rr72> i see it right here
<rr72> right click on the kciker
<rr72> configure panel
<dave> rr72: what checkbox is it under?  am I retarded because I def don't see it
<rr72> under taskbar
<dave> rr72: I know, but that checkbox isn't there
<rr72> do u have mmore than one dekstop enabled?
<rr72> dave ask in #kde
<dave> rr72: I will, thx
<mythtv> anyone know how i would about finding out which serial port i have something plugged into (ttyS0 or ttyS1)?
<jarn> Do I have to do anything on Windows when I want to share a folder?
<jarn> I enabled filesharing from kcontrol and set up ~/music/ to be shared, but it doesn't appear on a Windows computer.
<budluva_> im having problems with my broadcom 4318, does anyone even want to help me? or am i on my own with this topic? i have yet to get wireless working on this laptop since hoary, im using kubuntu 7.04 if anyone cares
<rr72> why is my tab complete screwed up? i can't tab complete after sudo and pack names
<mythtv> anyone know how i would about finding out which serial port i have something plugged into (ttyS0 or ttyS1)?
<rr72> why is my tab complete screwed up? i can't tab complete after sudo and pack names
<sdf> hi
<Tired_> What options are available for an onscreen keyboard in Kubuntu or the repos?
<sdf> when i write in terminal sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sdf> i had
<sdf> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                                              able
<sdf> and
<Tired_> were you running another apt-get somewhere?
<sdf> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                                              ess using it
<sdf> no
<sdf> i don t
<Tired_> there's a bot trigger with the answer....
<Tired_> lets see if its in my log
<sdf> what do you mean?
<Tired_> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tired_> darn...it's not in my log  :/
<sdf> i install ubuntu 7.04 and write sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sdf> and i have the last result
<sdf> and unistall it
<lontra_> sdf: maybe adept is running or synaptic or something like that?
<sdf> and install kubuntu
<sdf> no
<sdf> i m sure
<lontra_> sdf: go into a terminal and type 'top' and see
<sdf> ok
<Tired_> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<rr72> where does tab complete store the files? tabe complete doesnt work on after sudo if<tab> or sudo apt-get install nv<tab>
<sdf> lontra: i saw
<sdf> no program run exebt  konsole
<sdf> konservation
<sdf> the last result i had in kubuntu and ubuntu
<sdf> and i could n t install g++ in ubuntu
<sdf> so i unstall it
<sdf> and when i install kubuntu and search for g++ package i
<Tired_> did you try what ubotu suggested?
<sdf> don t found it
<sdf> what do i do?
<Tired_> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sdf> tired  no result
<sdf> tired i had no result for this command
<Tired_> darn.  it worked for me with the same symptoms
<sin18> when i boot into kubuntu 7.04 ... it opens up couple of applications everytime (e.g firefox, kopete) when the sessions initiates ... where can i make a change for it to have a fresh session
<sdf> i work from kubuntu
<sdf> now
<sdf> kubuntu 6
<Tired_> you'd think if another process is using /var/lib/dpkg/lock a reboot would clear it
<sdf> what about g++
<Tired_> g++?
<sdf> the day before
<sdf> i had it in adept package
<sdf> and now i miss it
<sdf> heheh
<sdf> i don tknow why?
<Tired_> oh, i'm not familiar with that package
<Tired_> What options are available for an onscreen keyboard in Kubuntu or the repos?
<Tired_> I looked in Adept under accessibility, but there's not much there.
<smoke2k_> back to the coal mines for me it looks like
<smoke2k_> ok folks
<smoke2k_> are any tender hearted individuals alive in here
<smoke2k_> one that can tell me why i cann't get wine
<smoke2k_> because i need it
<smoke2k_> sole reason i installed this
<smoke2k_> i updated my apt get after putting the information and it gives me this
<smoke2k_> well i guess my bro closed konsole
<smoke2k_> gimme min.
<tycho> smoke2k_: You've got the wine repos in /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<smoke2k_> yea i put in all that stuff
<smoke2k_> from winehq
<smoke2k_> just put my other mouse on real quick
<smoke2k_> sorry
<kilrae> omg, beryl install on feisty was so beautiful
<Tired_> certainly was easier than I expected
<tycho> Beryl is very cool ;-)
<tycho> It's nice that it doesn't take much hardware to run it either.
<Tired_> agreed
<kilrae> after all i went through to get it working on edgy i was dreading this
<Dragnslcr> I still haven't figured out how to turn it on
<smoke2k_> yea i am debating whether to put beryl on this
<smoke2k_> i got it on my desktop
<smoke2k_> i wish i didn't have soo many bills i owed
<tycho> Put the Beryl repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudo apt-get install beryl emerald
<smoke2k_> i gotta hussle lil bit this month or something
<smoke2k_> but as of now let me finish my question
<Tired_> i think i need more memory to make things really shine
<kilrae> Dragnslcr: I just installed beryl and beryl-manager with adept, ran beryl-manager and it Just Worked
<kilrae> tycho: it's in universe
<tycho> Oh is it?
<tycho> Fancy ;-)
<kilrae> yeah as of 7.04
<tycho> I'm still on 6.10, so that's why.
<smoke2k_> smoke2k@smoke2k-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<smoke2k_> Reading package lists... Done
<smoke2k_> Building dependency tree
<smoke2k_> Reading state information... Done
<smoke2k_> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<smoke2k_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<smoke2k_> is only available from another source
<smoke2k_> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<smoke2k_> i just put 7.04 on today and my mouse pad finally started working on this laptop
<Tired_> Feisty is impressive...I've only found one showstopper problem for me, and I suspect that's actually a problem on the remote end.
<smoke2k_> i was thrilled :)
<tycho> smoke2k_: You're sure you have the wine repos in your sources.list? Try running sudo apt-get update and then installing again.
<kilrae> i like this: The program 'svn' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install subversion
<smoke2k_> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<smoke2k_> i used the directions there
<smoke2k_> ok
<smoke2k_> phone call damn brb
<smoke2k_> ok
<smoke2k_> thanks kilrae
<smoke2k_> nice
<smoke2k_> lemme try
<budluva_> can anyone suggest a good system monitor with weather?
<kilrae> smoke2k_: ?
<rr72> budluva_~ superkarmaba?
<rr72> or check into gkrellm
<Arwen> anyone here have problems with fglrx causing hard locks?
<Dragnslcr> kilrae- I try running beryl-manager, and it looks like it tries to start for 30 seconds or so, then it just goes away
<kilrae> Dragnslcr: edgy or feisty?
<smoke2k_> wow if this works i might just end up spending rest of my life getting wifi to work because this box is going to be in prestine condition
<Dragnslcr> Feisty
<kilrae> no emerald icon in the systray?
<smoke2k_> this is so well made and put together this driver problem its having is really unusual
<budluva_> im trying superkaramba just wondering if there's a better one
<kilrae> actually, it's more of a ruby than an emerald
<Dragnslcr> kilrae- nope. I get the taskbar button for 30 seconds or so, then it disappears
<smoke2k_> you know how you have to use your scroll thing on your mouse to make your screen flip around in beryl?
<Arwen> smoke2k_, no you don't - you can hit "ctrl alt l/r"
<smoke2k_> oh
<smoke2k_> but i quite enjoy that function its very glamorous
<Arwen> hehe, it's not fast enough on my system
<smoke2k_> i showed it to this guy on other computer and he offered me 75k a year job
<kilrae> Dragnslcr: it Just Worked for me on feisty, under edgy I used to get that problem starting beryl-manager from the K Menu, but it worked from Konsole or Run
<smoke2k_> i am some hack that didn't graduate highschool and plays with computers all day
<Arwen> lol
<smoke2k_> :D
<smoke2k_> but anyways back to issues at hand
<Dragnslcr> kilrae- I'll try it from a shell
<smoke2k_> its giving me same message
<Arwen> smoke2k_, quickly, I wanna get some sleep
<kilrae> Dragnslcr: i had to then right click on the beryl-manager icon in the tray and change the window manager from kwin to beryl
<smoke2k_> it gave me that same error message so i ran update
<smoke2k_> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<smoke2k_> Reading package lists... Done
<smoke2k_> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<smoke2k_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<smoke2k_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<smoke2k_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Arwen> don't spam
<Dragnslcr> kilrae- hm, think it worked from the shell
<Arwen> smoke2k_, you need to get the GPG keys - there's details on how to do that on medibuntu and wine's pages
<ngtmagicks> anyone having issues installing the nvidia driver after upgrading to feisty that isn't listed on the forums?
<kilrae> Dragnslcr: ah, good, you can join the no longer productive people :)
<smoke2k_> yea i noticed that
<Arwen> also, wine doesn't have a powerpc build afaik
<smoke2k_> i just listed the gpg thing and gave another command after it
<jdunn> help.  Looking for SAMBA help on Feisty
<Dragnslcr> kilrae- is it supposed to flood the shell though?
<smoke2k_> umm so will wine work on ppc because thats whole reason i changed os's
<smoke2k_> i hate mac
<smoke2k_> it not i
<Arwen> smoke2k_, wine does not run on OS X
<Arwen> or, actually, wine does not run on PowerPC
<Arwen> or, actually, it might, but you'd have to compile it yourself
* smoke2k_ is pissed
<kilrae> Dragnslcr: not in my experience, no
<Arwen> smoke2k_, hehe
<rr72> why is mny rt2500 wifi card not working under feisty but it worked out of the box in edgy?
<smoke2k_> i got a neighbor that is making his own live distro cds right now
<jdunn> IRC is f*Cking useless
<smoke2k_> he could compile it for me
<kilrae> Dragnslcr: http://swik.net/Beryl+Feisty
<smoke2k_> but man ...i don't want to ask him that
<smoke2k_> this pisses me off any ideas here?
<Arwen> smoke2k_, lol, but yeah, wine only officially runs on 32-bit x86 PCs
<rr72> smoke2k_~ its not hard, just take an ubuntu cd and rip out stuff and add your own into it
<Arwen> smoke2k_, you're kinda on your own
<kilrae> Dragnslcr: it's a list of tutorials for beryl and different cards
<Arwen> and now I go sleepy
<kilrae> wow, people seem to love vista
* kilrae is amazed by the number of vista themes
<rr72> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<sin18> wat controls the apps automatically starting when i login? i 've  browsed through systems settings but couldnt find it
<bobstro> kilrae: we're still in "copy"
<bobstro> mode but i suspect it won't be long before trying to look *different* will be the priority.
<bobstro> sin18: when you log in at the command line, kde/gnome or both?
<sin18> bobstro : kde
<sin18> firefox , kopete automatically open up as if restoring my last session
<sin18> im on kubuntu 7.04
<bobstro> sin18: well, if you set it to remember what's running, session manager will re-start new sessions the same as when you last logged in.
<bobstro> sin18: otherwise, you can put items in ~/.kde/Autostart
* kilrae wonders how far we can reasonable go from what we have window-wise
<bobstro> kilrae: well, i seriously doubt we've hit perfection yet! a ways to go still, methinks.
<bobstro> sin18: there's a gui tool will do the autostart stuff but i can't think of it at the moment.
<sin18> bobstro : i wanna diable that restore feature
<smoke2k_> i followed directions on mediubuntu's page what do i do after that
<bobstro> sin18: system settings->advanced->session manager
<smoke2k_> don't i just type sudo apt-get install mediubuntu
<sin18> thanx bobstro
<bobstro> sin18: if you want to start things without session manager, kcontrol->KDE Components->Autostart Applications should work
<smoke2k_> Arwen and rr72?
<kilrae> bobstro: yeah, but min-max-close is pretty standard, windows does right, mac does left, circles squares and now rectangles are all done
<smoke2k_> is this not supported or something
<kilrae> i suppose the title bar can go along the side
<rr72> smoke2k_~ what u want?
<smoke2k_> to install medibuntu
<bobstro> kilrae: yeah, but those didn't all always exist. hopefully, we'll move from mimicing to innovation.
<rr72> <smoke2k_> Arwen and rr72? why did u highlight me?
<smoke2k_> and maybe pointed in direction of right people to discuss working on wine with
<smoke2k_> you spoke to me so i spoke back to you
<bobstro> kilrae: 'course now apple, microsoft and the various x flavors are all stealing from each other, so there's a general leveling.
<kilrae> maybe we need a new mouse button
<smoke2k_> everyone i meet in these linux channels are weird
<bobstro> kilrae: a big pad to beat your head on
<smoke2k_> they speak at you but not with you
<bobstro> smoke2k_: it's like on a bus. hard to follow sometimes.
<smoke2k_> I have heard that alot are diluted but only demand intelligence
<smoke2k_> I don't know
<bobstro> i have no idea what that means actually.
<bobstro> i don't feel diluted.
<bobstro> kilrae: the best thing would be near-instant power on and off. some sort of session persistence between machines wold be nice. i can think o f a few more features i'd like to see beyond eyecandy.
<budluva_> kubuntu doesnt come with xvid support out of box does it
<beer> does anyone have any issues using knetworkmanager?
<beer> i can see my networks, however i cannot connect to them, it hangs @ 28 %
<budluva_> i do
<budluva_> it doesnt work with my wireless
<budluva_> or my wireless doesnt work
<budluva_> beer same problem here
<beer> "configuring device"
<beer> i can wifi radar or wireless assistant with no issues
<rr72> my wifi support is crap, why did kbuuntu release feisty with so many kernel problems?
<bobstro> i've got an ugly conflict between sysvinit and sysvinit-utils partway through and update of a fresh feisty install. the install went fine, but i did a dpkg --set-selections < oldpackagelist.txt and it was going ok until that happened. now i can't move forward. it complains a file installed by sysvinit can't be over-written by sysvinit-utils. any tips?
<Doctor_Nick> is there anyway to export konversation settings?
<bobstro> Doctor_Nick: to another machine running konversation, or what?
<Doctor_Nick> bostro: im reformatting and reinstalling kubuntu
<beer> come to think of it, network manager does not ask for my password, i wonder if it is not trying to run SUDO
<bobstro> Doctor_Nick: have you backed up your $HOME?
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> not all the . folders, though
<bobstro> Doctor_Nick: ah, the settings are under ~/.kde/share
<rr72> Doctor_Nick~ all the . folders are config
<bobstro> Doctor_Nick: i forgot that one myself recently.
<rr72> Topic for #kde is KDE 3.5.6 is out! See www.kde.org | KDE FAQ: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/ | Please don't flood the channel, use a paste service: http://rafb.net/paste | Please state your distribution and KDE version when asking questions | Don't delete ~/.kde !
<bobstro> Doctor_Nick: you need ~/.kde/share/config/koversationrc i think
<budluva_> will kubuntu ever adopt opensuse's menu system?
<budluva_> i loooooovvveee opensuse's kde menu
<ngtmagicks> budluva_: is it an add on from apps.kde.org
<Jucato> budluva_: nope
<Jucato> well at least, no plans for now.
<budluva_> can i ask why?
<budluva_> its beautiful
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: interesting. what add-on?
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: I was asking after the opensuse menu for kde  as if it's something personally one could add
<Jucato> budluva_: for one, it's not the default KDE K Menu. two, whether it's beautiful or not is a bit subjective. three, Kubuntu is not SUSE :)
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: wups, wrong name.
<ngtmagicks> no worries
<Jucato> there's a .deb in kde-apps for kickoff I think...
<DaSkreech_> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Jucato> it's not really an "add-on" technically. it completely replaces/overwrites kicker
<smoke2k_> has anyone in here ever used polaris irc client
<smoke2k_> I am looking for the thing closest to that on linux
<bobstro> smoke2k_: sorry, don't know it.
<lontra_> Jucato: there's talks about incorporating kickoff into kubuntu in gutsy i heard ... at least available
<Jucato> haven't heard anything about that. there were talks of getting a properly packaged kickoff into the repos. but didn't push through
<bobstro> smoke2k_: what's it got that you need?
<Mantan> k guys, I need to upgrady from dapper to feisty. The DVD I made is really laggy and crashed twice when it tried to load. I have used the DVD to install feisty previously.
<smoke2k_> well i need this thing to work on wifi first off but it doesn't support my air force 54g card
<smoke2k_> then on top of that I HAVE TO USE WINE
<bobstro> smoke2k_: i meant the irc client features you want.
<smoke2k_> but as of now i would like something that looks ill like polaris
<bobstro> smoke2k_: polaris
<lontra_> smoke2k_: could you use ndiswrapper for wifi?
<bobstro> smoke2k_: yes, what does polaris have that you want?
<smoke2k_> I like the ones provided for you in polaris
<bobstro> smoke2k_: the what ones?
<smoke2k_> it is a all encompassing client
<smoke2k_> I don't have time to list them all
<smoke2k_> yes i have tried the infamous ndiswrapper
<bobstro> smoke2k_: well if you can't be bothered... sorry!
<lontra_> ndiswrapper works great here
<smoke2k_> i have heard of bitchx and others for linux
<smoke2k_> i thought irc originated from linux
<lontra_> how about xchat or irssi
<smoke2k_> i am kinda disappointed with konversation
<rr72> smoke2k_~ then make your own
<smoke2k_> yea i guess i will try xchat
<Jucato> smoke2k_: why are you disappointed?
<Jucato> (and IRC didn
<Jucato> (and IRC didn't originate from linux, afaik)
<smoke2k_> primarily that i cann't use my mac for xp programs
<bobstro> smoke2k_: xchat is the big dog i guess. konversation is more integrated with kde.
<smoke2k_> i thought this was a bad investment by my mom
<bobstro> smoke2k_: irc predates linux by a LONG time.
<smoke2k_> sorry i am so positive anyways
<smoke2k_> my brother really just wanted garage band
<beer|drunk> I hate to beat a dead horse, but does anyone have KNetworkManager working properly?
<smoke2k_> hes on my myspace page you can check out his viacom whore site under clyde
<smoke2k_> www.myspace.com/carygray
<bobstro> heh
<onin> hi
<smoke2k_> :)
<onin> anyone's filipino?
<bobstro> some are yes
<smoke2k_> my uncles wife
<smoke2k_> sucki sucki two dollar suh
<onin> ahhok
<bobstro> smoke2k_: not cool dude
<smoke2k_> i like to dress up as a phillopino whore
<bobstro> smoke2k_: ok, you just wore out that welcome.
<smoke2k_> thanks for the discipline
<smoke2k_> do you want me to call you daddy
<bobstro> i'm sure the world will let your brother know how they feel shortly.
<smoke2k_> yea :)
<Jucato> !language | smoke2k_
<ubotu> smoke2k_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mantan> guys: smoke2k is a troll someone kick him or something.
<DaSkreech_> !coc | smoke2k_
<ubotu> smoke2k_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* Jucato is just waiting for something kickable
<bobstro> Jucato: er... that little bit didn't just qualify?
<dthacker> ignore is cool
<Jucato> bobstro: I'm a bit lenient.. waiting for another one :)
<DaSkreech_> bobstro: Give him a chance to read
* Jucato isn't trigger happy :D
<DaSkreech_> Some people forget their pills in the morning
<bobstro> Jucato: i suppose the fact that i am his daddy will suffice.
<smoke2k_> lol
<smoke2k_> :)
<smoke2k_> lamers
<bobstro> smoke2k_: your brother does look a lot like me actually.
<dthacker> any krita users in the house
<smoke2k_> he is under clyde
<smoke2k_> that is me
<smoke2k_> i am val kilmer
<bobstro> under?
<smoke2k_> have you ever danced with the devil under the pale moon light?
<dac_> got shisen game on apect, hoe do I get it instsalled
<smoke2k_> he is on my friends
<dac_> on this box
<smoke2k_> i loved that movie val kilmer played batman
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jarn> I was trying to set up samba to share my music on the network. It works from an internet browser but when you try to go there through Windows Explorer, it says that it is not accessible and it may be because you don't have permission. The network address was not found.
<lettuce> I just tried to install xgl and beryl using the guide from beryl's wiki and it didn't work. Is there a guide for fiesty or at least a different one that has better instuctions?
<Jucato> lettuce: try to see the links in the topic of #ubuntu-effects
* dthacker is old and grumpy and waiting for auto-installed Beryl
<ngtmagicks> sigh,  just crashed my desktop triing to install the nividia drivers.  if going back to a previous xorg.conf doesn't work.  anyone have any ideas?
* Skyblast waits for noncrashy beryl
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg perhaps?
<Jucato> "noncrashy beryl" = kwin_composite (Coming Soon in a KDE 4 near you)
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: I'll try it
<rr72> why does my wireless card not work in feisty but it did on edgy out of the box?
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: i've been there myself. that usually gets it back to usable. keep backups whenever something works! :)
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: I do, triing it now
<ferger> my ntfs external drive doesnt auto mount
<ferger> anyone else have thiss problem
<dthacker> ferger: error mesages? logs?
<ferger> nothing shows up at all
<ferger> if i mount it manually and try to access it, it says access denied
<Mantan> I am having probelms installing feisty.
<dthacker> ferger: many times this is a DNS or routing problem.  Can you ping the target?
<DaSkreech_> Oh btw everyone hit the fridge and vote :)
<dthacker> DaSkreech: what are we voting for?
<ferger> dthacker: sorry im noob, do i just type ping and then location of the drive...its usb?
<DaSkreech_> dthacker: Which Buntu are you?
<ngtmagicks> sigh, dkpg didn't work. no kdm, nothing
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no luck at all?
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: i just installed nvidia-glx and it all went smoothly.
<dthacker> ferger: sorry, I read ntfs as NFS.  What version are you on, please?
<ferger> feisty
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: I'm now getting into the kdm.  triing both sign ons consol vs normal session and nothing
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: wait, you got kdm up but can't log in then?
<ferger> dthacker: i heard it might be a bug for feisty
<dthacker> ferger: has it ever mounted sucessfully?
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: it takes the log in, then goes to a blank screen, no freeze no prompts,  and atl f1 for a tty doesn't do anything
<ferger> dthacker: yes before my friend told me to install ntfs-3g
<ferger> dthacker: i removed it and it still doesnt do anything
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: if kdm is working, your x setup is more-or-less ok. do you have another user account, or can you create another to verify it's not something in your kde setup?
<dthacker> ferger: sorry, I haven't played with these.  I'd go to /var/logs and look for messages that might give you something to search on.
<dany> My enter key is broken, and I want to remap it to something like F12. is that possible with 'input actions'?
<ferger> dthacker: ok thanks
<ngtmagicks> bobstro:  that's what I thought, but then I get a blank screen so no way to make a new user
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: at kdm, do the ctrl-alt-f1 for console, then log in there and do it.
<smoke2k_> wow didn't know you saw his name was clyde bobstro
<smoke2k_> he does ?
<wolferine> how do I install iscan?
<smoke2k_> you should check out new videos i put on there for him
<bobstro> smoke2k_: er, what?
<ngtmagicks> bobstro:  thanks will try
<dany> for some reason it doesn't seem to be working
<dany> for some reason it doesn't seem to be working
<dany> for some reason it doesn't seem to be working
<dany> ks
<dany> [13:11]  <-- dthacker has left this channel.
<smoke2k_> they are great :)
<smoke2k_> his jesus one is really funny
<smoke2k_> the other one is always funny too everyone is always like did that guy die?
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: ping
<bobstro> smoke2k_: ahm... there's better stuff to be found on youtube. not going to check out anything i'm seeing there.
<Jucato> DaSkreech_: pong... (and reading backlogs)
<lettuce> where's "System -> Preferences -> Sessions" in kde?
<smoke2k_> yea youtube is massive
<Jucato> lettuce: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Session Manager
<smoke2k_> everyone always comes and chills with us now that i paid for highspeed and watches youtube
<DaSkreech_> !offtopic | smoke2k_
<ubotu> smoke2k_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lettuce> thanks
<smoke2k_> in my usual hangout spot on irc everyone always posts funny ones in topic
<Mantan> I am having probelms installing feisty.
<Jucato> smoke2k_: please take offtopic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<smoke2k_> ok
<wolferine> No candidate version found for iscan <-- i have this error when I do a aptitude install iscan
<Jucato> !autostart | lettuce
<ubotu> lettuce: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> lettuce: that could help too ^^^^
<ngtmagicks> hmmm,
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: just did that and got an sxerver error no desktop to bind to 0,0
<Mantan> the DVD I'm using (which worked fine on my notebook) is lagging rly bad and last time it told me there were various errors relating to hdc
<lettuce> I already installed 'kcontrol-autostart'. but how do I use it?
<tin> wantan, at the boot menu, there is an option to test the DVD/CD for errors
<tin> option number 4 or 5 IIRC
<Mantan> k
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: as another user?
<bobstro> lettuce: if you run kcontrol, that option's there
<Mantan> but why would it work good on the notebook but not the desktop? it isn't scratched at all
<rr72> night all
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: no on going into console
<wolferine> No candidate version found for iscan <-- i have this error when I do a aptitude install iscan
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: ctl-alt-f1 doesn't give you non-gui login?
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: I wish.  nope gives me a blank screen
<tin> Mantan: check it anyway. just because YOU can't see anything wrong doesn't mean it's not there
<tin> especially with the data density of a DVD
<tin> or the desktop drive is failing
<bobstro> ngtmagicks: you could start in failsafe mode, create the user there perhaps?
<ngtmagicks> bobstro: thanks for the suggestion.. I'll try
<lettuce> i can't find kcontrol :( where is it?
<bobstro> lettuce: just the kmenu->run and enter it there
<bobstro> run command...
<bobstro> lettuce: there may be a more official way, but that works for me
<smoke2k_> is it possible to run a trojan on someones kubuntu?
<bobstro> smoke2k_: see man trojan
<smoke2k_> someone could have a trojan on my computer right now still?
<lettuce> ok, thanks
<bobstro> smoke2k_: yes, it could happen. not as likely to succeed in dong system-wide damage as in windows though.
<smoke2k_> my computer had a trojan before where someone was taking control of it before
<bobstro> smoke2k_: well, you can certainly have your kubuntu COMPROMISED if you're not cautious, esp. if you open up services willy-nilly to the world.
<smoke2k_> my bandwith is heavily fluxuating but i really don't know anything about this new type of internet service
<smoke2k_> well i went to delete this particular file that i moved over onto my usb harddrive and it was kept on my desktop so it could have been modified
<DaSkreech_> smoke2k_: check your users to see if there is a new user
<smoke2k_> how can i check my tcp ip traffic
<bobstro> smoke2k_: wireshark is good
<DaSkreech_> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech_> !info etheral
<ubotu> Package etheral does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech_> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<bobstro> typo on ethereal
<wolferine> how can I add iscan?
<wolferine> or get xsane to work with my scanner properly?
<O_man> .
<Jucato> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Mantan> how do I upgrade to feisty just using adept or whatever, with reinstalling kubuntu? The instructions on the kubuntu site make no sense to me
<Mantan> specific part I don't get is #4
<Jucato> what's #4?
<chemicalvamp> i need something free that will play windows games
<bobstro> this sysvinit problem is killing me!
<DaSkreech_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<bobstro> sysvinit conflicting with sysvinit-utils!!!
<bobstro> how do i force a package to install?
<bobstro> not an apt-get option, is it?
<wolferine> ubuntu doesnt use ./configure make make install does it?
<wolferine> what is it, make ?
<Jucato> wolferine: you make use of that if you're compiling from source. usually you don't need to in Kubuntu
<Jucato> !compile  | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wolferine> Jucato, I have to in this case
<wolferine> so what do I do, make ?
<Mantan> jucato: #4 would be the fourth instruction on the website announcement for uipgrading to fesity
<imagine> wolferine: compiling is a three steps procedures, first you type ./configure once it is done you type make and once make is done you sudo make install
<Jucato> wolferine: see that guide above. you need to have "build-essential" installed
<bobstro> chemicalvamp: are you still installing that card game?
<tri170391> I'm wondering if Fiesty can run well on an old PIII machine
<tri170391> with just 128 MB RAM
<tri170391> It's lower than the minimum reqs
<bobstro> tri170391: i wouldn't expect much. there's something on the main page about a low-resource installation, but it's hardly going to be the same user experience!
<bobstro> tri170391: there are certainly small distros well suited to that though.
<tri170391> Yeah, Isee
<bobstro> tri170391: you wanted a desktop or a server?
<tri170391> just a desktop
<bobstro> tri170391: check out something like damn small linux perhaps?
<tri170391> I will try it
<tri170391> thanks
<chemicalvamp> bobstro no, i want a windows based MUD client
<bobstro> chemicalvamp: i think there are native MUD clients. not my thing though.
<chemicalvamp> yes there are
<chemicalvamp> i ant a windows based mud client
<bobstro> to run on linux?
<bobstro> i'm not sure i'm understanding what you're after
<bobstro> chemicalvamp: do you have an EXISTING windows client you want to run (e.g. under wine), or you just want to find a new one for windows and this question has nothing to do with kubuntu?
<wolferine> how can I setup xsane to find my correct device, its looking at my webcam, instead of the scanner?
<chemicalvamp> i need something to run a mud client from windows
<iwakura> hi there ... i'm using kubunto -obviously- and im intrigued about memory usage
<bobstro> chemicalvamp: so not under linux at all then?
<iwakura> it read about 1 gb ... too much i think is it normal ?
<bobstro> iwakura: too much? what do you mean?
<iwakura> i mean that its using 1 gb....
<chemicalvamp> im all linux, i just want to run this simple windows program
<bobstro> chemicalvamp: so under linux or not?
<iwakura> bobstro: i have dual boot with xp .. and with it i use at most 400 mb ...
<bobstro> iwakura: likely a lot of that is cache for performance
<chemicalvamp> im using gnomemud right now, but i prefer the one i used to use
<chemicalvamp> yes i have linux
<bobstro> chemicalvamp: so this IS wine then?
<chemicalvamp> i tried getting it on adept, but i didnt see it.. and sudo apt-get wine says there is no package
<Bromics> chemicalvamp, have u done 'sudo apt-get update' yet?
<Shacker6363> Alright, just asked this same thing in #ubuntu:  Oy, I need a good Gnome vs KDE article, I just can't decide and don't want both.
<chemicalvamp> yes
<iwakura> bobstro: i havent used linux in a while ... i want to know if theres something worng or is it just that kubuntu needs all that ram
<chemicalvamp> and i have universe/multi enabled
<bobstro> Shacker6363: honestly, i'd try both and see what fits your personal wants best. there are pros and cons to each.
<hitmanWilly> iwakura: what's the prob?
<bobstro> iwakura: you're looking at output of "free" command?
<iwakura> bobstro: yepp.. and i have mere 13 mb free
<bobstro> Shacker6363: you could try a livecd of each and get a good idea there.
<hitmanWilly> iwakura: the linux kernel uses as much ram as it can, and frees it up when apps need it
<hitmanWilly> iwakura: so its always going to look like you're actually using more ram than you really are
<bobstro> upstart has replaced sysvinit, right?
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: yup
<lettuce> The desktop entry file /home/lettuce/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager.desktop has no Type=... entry
<iwakura> hitmanWilly: uhmm that makes more sense taht 1 gb just for running amarok and a few other things
<lettuce> ^what can i do about that
<Shacker6363> bobstro:  That's what I've been trying to do, but I currently have Gnome installed and just can't find the same number of resources for KDE/Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> iwakura: amarok is a memory hog, but that is a little excessive :)
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: i've installed feisty just fine, but i must've asked it to install sysvinit when reading old package list in. now sysvinit and sysvinit-utils are conflicting AND insisting on removing upstart.
<bobstro> Shacker6363: what sort of resources?
<Shacker6363> bobstro:  All of the recommended programs are KDE based and I don't want to muck with KDE apps in Gnome and vice versa, but I don't know.  BTW, when I said resources I meant things like ubuntuforums.org and ubuntuguide.com
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: remove it via apt
<Jucato> Shacker6363: ubuntuforums.org also caters to Kubuntu users. there's also http://www.kubuntuforums.net
<lettuce> what can I do about this error: "The desktop entry file /home/lettuce/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager.desktop has no Type=... entry"
<Mantan> I need to update kubuntu to feisty, but I don't know how to do it exactly being as the last instruction given on the kubuntu announcement page makes no sense to me.
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: then just reinstall upstart
<Jucato> ubuntuguide *should* have KDE stuff too, afaik
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: as in "apt-get remove sysvinit", right? no luck there.
<iwakura> hitmanWilly: thats exactly what i thought --- if im running away from winxp to get better use of resources what i did installing kubuntu would be reaaly stupid ...
<DaSkreech_> !upgrade | Mantan
<ubotu> Mantan: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Jucato> iwakura: how are you determining that Amarok is using 1GB of RAM?
<hitmanWilly> iwakura: if you want a more acurate ram usage representation, try conky
<iwakura> Jucato: of course not ... but since it the 'biggest' app running i blame it
<Shacker6363> bobstro/Jucato: If you don't mind me asking, why did you decide upon KDE rather than Gnome?
<tycho> iwakura: UNIX style kernels cache contents of the harddrive in ram, so the number you're really looking for is under the "buffers" column of the free command
<Jucato> iwakura: Linux (no matter what distro) uses RAM differently from Windows
<bobstro> Shacker6363: i found (personally) gnome smacked of the "freedom from choice" of apple.
<tycho> iwakura: when a program accesses something on the harddrive, the kernel saves it to the ram, because in all probability it will need that info again
<bobstro> Shacker6363: gradually, features i used were being "hidden" away. just grated on my personal style. gnome is GREAT for end-users though.
<tycho> iwakura: try opening up your web browser, closing it, and opening it again, you'll notice the second time it opens considerably faster
<Mantan> thx, I found my problem.
<Mantan> I'm just gonna install via CD
<iwakura> tycho: yeah i noticed taht
<Mantan> wipe everything else
<Jucato> iwakura: to put it simply: Linux uses up all your RAM. it first allocates space to running applications, then what's free of the RAM is given to disk cache. if more applicatons are going to need more RAM, Linux reduces disk cache to give it to the application
<Jucato> !ram | iwakura
<Mantan> 2 upgrades is too much for me to both with
<ubotu> iwakura: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Shacker6363> bobstro: forgive my ignorance, but what exactly do you mean by end-users
<bobstro> Shacker6363: people that call me with problems when they can't figure things out. if you don't have a lot of expectations, it's FANTASTIC. i just came into it expecting certain things.
<Jucato> Shacker6363: I initially chose KDE because, based on my "research" at that time, KDE exposes more options and configurations transparently and easily than GNOME (no GConf). and the power to configure and customize was my primary reason to use Linux in the first place
<bobstro> Shacker6363: i'm saying i would rather SUPPORT gnome, but prefer to USE kde.
<win2000> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<iwakura> Jucato: thnx! ram for dummies ;)
<win2000> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Shacker6363> ahh
<tony_> anyone know a way to sort the kde menu alphabetically?
<win2000> !txt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about txt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<win2000> !sort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sort - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<win2000> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<win2000> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<win2000> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<win2000> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<win2000> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<bobstro> Shacker6363: both are absolutely excellent though, so for me, it's purely a subjective thing.
<Jucato> !botabuse | win2000
<ubotu> win2000: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<DaSkreech_> !botabusse | win2000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabusse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Shacker6363: also, I like blue :)
<strabes> just ignore him
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :)
<bobstro> ahah, the REAL reason.
<strabes> he was in here awhile ago
* Jucato turns on DaSkreech_'s konvi spell check
<win2000> !bootabuse | DaSkreech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootabuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: I'm on Vista
<win2000> !botabuse | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<iwakura> thank to all and bye ! :)
<Jucato> lol
<Shacker6363> bobstro: lol, coincidentally, one of the reasons I downloaded Kubuntu was because I had completely themed my Gnome desktop to be blue
<win2000> !botabuse | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tycho> Haha.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@70-58-138-193.desm.qwest.net]  by Jucato
<Shacker6363> woops
<bobstro> Shacker6363: that was actually part of it for me. so blasted FRUSTRATING to do minor things.
<Shacker6363> that last one was for Jucato
<tony_> i guess you guys know a lot of these convos are cached in google, right? so don't mention anything about "hot transvestite midget sex"
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> at least I didn't have to kick him/it..
<tycho> Or FBI guns bombs terrorists?
<bobstro> tony_: not like the phones aren't monitored too.
<bobstro> tony_: at least for citizens.
<Jucato> hm...
<Shacker6363> Oy, why can't all the good programs be natively developed for Gnome
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hitmanWilly> Jucato: he saw you powering up and ran :)
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: too late though. I already banned him
<Jucato> :P
<hitmanWilly> :)
<tony_> i'm a he, just asking a question
<kalorin_> ok guys
<kalorin_> so I just hooked up a scanner for the first time
<tony_> been searching google and found lots of cached kubuntu convos
<kalorin_> it's about 5 years old so I'm guessing that (usb) something would support it
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: it seems i have  sysvinit in my dpkg selections, and it insists on re-installing, thus over-writing upstart. is there an easy way to view/edit that queue that you know of?
<tony_> kalorin_, good luck, i wish mine would work
<Jucato> !scanner | kalorin_
<ubotu> kalorin_: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Jucato> tried those? ^^^^
<kalorin_> Jucato: mostly I'm wondering how to know if it even sees the device?
<Jucato> hm...
<kalorin_> it's a usb scanner
* Jucato forgot the command to check
<kalorin_> something in the /var/log/messages?
<Jucato> try the command "lsusb"
<kalorin_> Apr 29 23:59:11 zebra kernel: [17816781.884000]  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7
<kalorin_> Apr 29 23:59:11 zebra kernel: [17816782.088000]  usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Jucato> or plug it in, then "dmesg | tail" to see how the kernel responds
<kalorin_> ok it found it
<Jucato> good
<lettuce> what can I do about this error: "The desktop entry file /home/lettuce/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager.desktop has no Type=... entry"
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: try dpkg --purge sysvinit
<tony_> Jucato, i also tried it and it recognized my scanner. does that mean it's compatible?
<Jucato> lettuce: the guys in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl might now better... or try again in a bit
* Jucato goes for lunch
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: yeah, no luck.
<Jucato> tony_: could be. not really sure. I would guess you still need a driver if it doesn
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: that should (hopefully) wipe it out plus any ref to it
<Jucato> doesnt work out of the box
<hitmanWilly> :(
<Jucato> tony_: have you tried just running Kooka and see if it's automatically detected and setup?
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: this isn't an upgrade issue, so much be related to my doing the "dpkg --set-selections" after the install.
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: but now kde won't launch, so i'm stuck hard here.
<kalorin_> Jucato: that's what I did and it didn't give me any devices to use to scan things
* Jucato goes for lunch...
<kalorin_> with kooka
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: probably, kinda out of my area here
<kalorin_> thanks
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: ok, thanks. i thought for sure those would've worked!
<tony_> Jucato, brb, let me install it
<Jucato> kalorin_: try the links the bot gave above. you might need to install something else. depending on your scanner
* Jucato goes now
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: bring back Juice
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: used slack for the longest time, kinda new to dpkg/apt
<tony_> Jucato, it's already installed. tried it and it's only selecting my tvtuner card
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: same with upstart
<LinkCanabico> tony try as root some scanners react that way
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: this is a new one for me. never got stuck with apt before.
<kalorin_> !primaxscan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about primaxscan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin_> that's the package with the drivers
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: you probably did this already, but maybe apt-get install -f or dpkg --configure -a
<kalorin_> tony_
<Shacker6363> Alright, few more questions, why does it seem like noone uses KDE with beryl/compiz?
<tony_> LinkCanabico, still, it's only giving me the option to select v4l:/dev/video0
<kalorin_> that might be the issue, no drivers
<Shacker6363> None of the tutorials, screenshots, etc I find are KDE, rather Gnome.
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: did install -f, lemme try dpkg
<tony_> i've installed almost anything to do with sane and the backends, guess it's not compatible
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: ah, may have been a bogus repository causing conflicts. there may be hope!
<LinkCanabico> tony there is a conf file were you have to uncoment a line let me see were
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: repo must contain something that conflicts. my own damned fault.
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: are you using apt-build? that was giving me problems earlier
<_Low_Key> Anyone here able to assist with KDevelop configuration?
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: no, but had added a repo for wireless drivers.
<tony_> LinkCanabico, i'd appreciate the help. i've been trying to get my scanner to work all day
<hitmanWilly> bobstro: that may have been it
<Shacker6363> Lastly, I am a big fan of these three Gnome themes: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/VistaBut?content=32227 , http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Neutronium?content=46153 , http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Neos?content=24229
<Shacker6363> and would like KDE alternatives, but can't find anything on kde-look.org, any ideas?
<LinkCanabico> tony this is a list of suported scanners im stil looking for the fil give me a min http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<bobstro> Shacker6363: you like that dark look, eh?
<wolferine> LinkCanabico, whats that about scanners?
<bobstro> Shacker6363: i'd just get a basic decoration setup i like, then tweak colors
<Shacker6363> bobstro: sometimes
<_Low_Key> I am getting: "configure: error C++ compiler cannot create executables."
<epimeth> soooo.... KFTPgrabber or Kasablanca?
<LinkCanabico> wolferine tony has probs with a scanner
<wolferine> whats the issue Tony?
<epimeth> screenshots pull me to the former, name to the latter... what do you guys suggest / prefer?
<surgy>  i just got call of duty, i am trying to install it, i am running kubuntu 7.04 feisty, using cedega. it installed through the first cd fine and when it asked for the second cd it says it cannot unmount the cd becuase cedega is using it. can anyone help?
<surgy> anyone?
<wolferine> tony_, ?
<LinkCanabico> seams tony died
<_Low_Key> I take it nobody here can help with KDevelop?
<LinkCanabico> tony if you r alive the file that i mentiond is "/etc/sane.d/dll.conf"
<Shacker6363> oy
<LinkCanabico> Low_Key whats the problem
<Shacker6363> I'll never be able to decide between KDE/Gnome.  Was beginning to like KDE, but would much rather just have a theme file I could download and apply.  (I'm lazy)
<tony_> wolferine, yes, i have a canon 8400f i'm trying to get to work. any help would be appreciated.
<lt> is there a log for when you open applications with kde, i.e. i just installed glade on my laptop with kde it opens fine, but on this pc, i acts like its going to open then it just dissapears
<hitmanWilly> brb
<DaSkreech_> !be | _Low_Key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech_> !b-e | _Low_Key
<ubotu> _Low_Key: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wolferine> tony_, what app are you using with it?
<Stalk3r> ha ha, I'm connected. that's insane
<_Low_Key> Getting error: "configure: error C++ compiler cannot create executables."
<epimeth> soooo.... KFTPgrabber or Kasablanca?
<epimeth> screenshots pull me to the former, name to the latter... what do you guys suggest / prefer?
<tony_> wolferine, kooka
<kilrae> grr, why won't my network settings stick
<Stalk3r> I have an odd problem, running dapper, my computer suffered a power loss and when I rebooted, Firefox and Adept can't connect to the internet, even though Konqueror, Kopete and Konversation can, anyone know what I should try to correct this problem?
<tony_> LinkCanabico, i opened the conf file. so what exactly would i have to uncomment?
* kilrae kicks the control thingy
<wolferine> tony_, what is it saying about the device?
<tony_> wolferine, lsusb tells me i have an 8400f but i start kooka and it's only giving me the option of using my tvtuner card ....v4l:/etc/video0 or something
<lt> is there a logfile when programs just dont open with kde?
<LinkCanabico> tony wait a sec pleas boss calling
<tony_> ok, np
<wolferine> tony_, I was having the same issue with my scanner, just viewing the webcam
<Stalk3r> anyone?
<_Low_Key> Sorry Stalk3r. I wish I could help.
<wolferine> Stalk3r, reinstall the non-working apps
<tony_> wolferine, yeah, same here. my webcam shows my channels
<Stalk3r> wolferine: my package installer isn't connecting, either.
<wolferine> tony, I had to manually start xsane, specifying the device
<ejupin> anyone know how I can get a usb mic to work? shows up but doesnt work..
<Stalk3r> I suppose I should try apt-get
<wolferine> Stalk3r, you can use command line
* Stalk3r nods
<tarelerulz> I used update program  the newest stable ubuntu and it been working for like 3 hours and  it says it is clean up the program ,but seem to load my system down
<tarelerulz> IS that normal
<wolferine> tony_, so what I did was use the sudo sane-find-scanner
<wolferine> and that told me the location of the device
<wolferine> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON] , product=0x082b [USB2.0 MFP(Hi-Speed)] ) at libusb:002:006
<wolferine> found USB scanner (vendor=0x046d, product=0x08f5 [Camera] ) at libusb:001:007
<wolferine> so I did xsane libusb:002:006
<wolferine> which opens xsane with taht device
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: Did you read the page?
<wolferine> then inside xsane, I was able to save the device, i then added that into my Kmenu to open xsane with it each time
<tony_> scanimage -L
<tony_> device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname BT878 video (Pinnacle PCTV Stud virtual device
<tarelerulz> is there any way to tell if the program is still working . I the gui seem to freze up where if you opon something over it and it don't show that part of the program any more
<_Low_Key> DaSkreech_ working on it.
<LinkCanabico> tony in my case it workt uncomenting #cannon_pp but try wolferine solution first
<kalorin_> heh
<Stalk3r> apt-get returns "already the newest version" and doesn't install anything
<wolferine> tony_, so thats what I did
<kalorin_> I think the sane drivers only work on parallel port scanners for primax
<wolferine> Stalk3r, you need to remove, THEN install
<_Low_Key> ok, which part are you wanting me to read specifically?
* Stalk3r sighs
<wolferine> well
<wolferine> its a solution
<Stalk3r> I guess I don't know how to remove anything.
<LinkCanabico> kalorin_ thats not true
<wolferine> use remove, instead of install
<wolferine> yes, its that easy
<wolferine> lol
<Stalk3r> already figured that out, thanks
<kalorin_> well it's seeing the scanner plugged in but kooka doesn't allow me to select a scanning device
<kalorin_> I'm nto sure what else to think
<kalorin_> my wife's windows box will scan with it
* kalorin_ shrugs
<wolferine> kalorin_, lsusb, what kinda scanner
<surgy> can someone help me please?
<kalorin_> pr 30 00:08:42 zebra kernel: [17817353.208000]  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8
<Sesshoumaru> help you with what
<tony_> wolferine,  i did the same thing as you this time and got "failed to open device libusb:003:002...Invalid Argument"
<kalorin_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0451:2046 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2046 Hub
<kalorin_> I'm assuming that's it
<surgy> i cant seam to change to disk two of call to duty becuase it says wine is using the drive, and it asks me to kill wineserver before i try to unmount the drive again
<Stalk3r> ok, now I can't install anything
<Stalk3r> apt-get is trying to connect to 1.0.0.0
<wolferine> tony_, did you find that from sudo sane-find-scanner
<LinkCanabico> tony bad news there's no support for the 8400F under SANE
<wolferine> Stalk3r, give me a min or two
<wolferine> i might be able to help
* Stalk3r nods
<wolferine> ah, thanks Link
<_Low_Key> DaSkreech_ - Im not trying to compile a package. Just trying to do some homework, gotta use an IDE.
<tony_> wolferine, ok, thanks anyhow
<wolferine> sorry, wish I could have helped
<LinkCanabico> sorry
<tony_> wolferine, yes
<lt> can anyone tell me if there is a log file for applications that dont open with kde? im not getting a error, the app just doesnt start, it loads, but thats it
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: do you have to compile ?
<wolferine> tony_, try xsane instead?
<tony_> wolferine, nm the other comment, i was scrolled wrong
<wolferine> or iscan
<Sesshoumaru> surgy: heh i had the same problem with half-life disks
<wolferine> but doesnt sound good
<_Low_Key> DaSkreech_: yes, gotta do the whole thing including run it.
<surgy> Sesshoumaru: but call of duty got 5 stars on playibility through wine
<kalorin_> ok scan-find-scanner found it
<surgy> Sesshoumaru: it has to be my configuration, or an os bug
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: you are going to need to install build-essentials
<kalorin_> or says that it did
<_Low_Key> The class is oriented toward using Visual Studio, but its taught by a Mac user.
<graff> viva alguem q fale portugues??
<DaSkreech_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<wolferine> Stalk3r, back to you
<Sesshoumaru> surgy: try to get virtual cd drives and mount them all at the same time
<tony_> wolferine, sudo xsane-find-scanner is invalid argument
<_Low_Key> I did that.
<jtt> !portuguese >graff
<wolferine> Stalk3r, so what happens on sudo aptitude update
<kalorin_> if I do a scanimage -L on it, it says that it didn't find a scanner
<wolferine> tony_, you need to install some xsane/sane packages for it
<DaSkreech_> Woah
<DaSkreech_> Seriously?
<DaSkreech_> no kubuntu-br ?
<surgy> Sesshoumaru: ummm, i dont want to make iso, i want to be able to eject a game disk and put in the second.
<wolferine> if you look in the package manager for xsane-find-scannerit should come up
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: and you are using Linux that's great :)
<_Low_Key> Yeah. I gotta be difficult. I like using a working OS instead of a "working" IDE :)
<Stalk3r> wolferine: it reads packages, builds dependency trees and initializes package states, then tries to connect to 3 different ubuntu archives at 1.0.0.0
<crypto> :-( hey another noobie here, I just moved from my Vista to Kubuntu and I've had a hard time trying to get my wireless connection working, can anyone help me out?
<Stalk3r> apt-get returns this error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/ept/adept_2.0ubuntu2_i386.deb  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<wolferine> Stalk3r, so it fails?
<tony_> wolferine, yes, xsane is installed, i meant i got an invalid argument with sane-find-scanner
<wolferine> hehe
<Stalk3r> yes, it's failing, can't connect to 1.0.0.0
<wolferine> tony_, well, thats not the correct argument :)
<wolferine> Stalk3r, post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<bbeck_> Hello, I've installed beryl, and everything appears to be working alright, except that I have no window decorations, does anyone know how to fix this?
<wolferine> !pastebin | Stalk3r
<ubotu> Stalk3r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<GuHHH> graff: yes
<lt> crypto: does knetwork manager show your wifi card?
<crypto> nope
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: if I'm not mistaken you can get VS to work in linux
* Stalk3r nods and wanders off
<lt> crypto: what kinda of wifi card is it?
<DaSkreech_> if not you can install mono
<tony_> anyone recommend a good scanner that is linux-compatible?
<crypto> Broadcom 1390
<kalorin_> tony_ I have a colorado 19200 USB
<kalorin_> and it's not working that I can tell
<wolferine> tony_, mine is
<Lynoure> tony_: very many are, there is a list on the xsane site... wait a min
<_Low_Key> I'd rather not deal with the emulator. Its bad enough that I have a windows logo on my laptop....
<wolferine> i just purchased it
<kalorin_> it sort of says it detects it, but then gimp can't acquire from it
<crypto> I tried the steps from the ubuntu forum for my card and it didnt work
<LinkCanabico> canon n640p
<kalorin_> and sane sort of half says it's there or not
<tony_> i think mine is too new
<wolferine> tony_, its an Epson CX5000
<tony_> but it's very good and would hate to have to get another one
<Lynoure> tony_: see http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl
<GuHHH> graff: eu falo portugues, entra em: ubuntu-br
* hitmanWilly just finished installing kubuntu on his laptop
<tony_> Lynoure, thanks, but as i feared, it says 'unsupported'
<Stalk3r> wolferine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18324/
<lt> crypto: can you link me what you were looking at/
<Stalk3r> but it looks right to me.
<LinkCanabico> wolferine is that a all in one printer scanner etc.
<crypto> here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=broadcom
<wolferine> LinkCanabico, yes
<kalorin_> wolferine: any tips I can try
<kalorin_> wolferine: basically everything I'm reading says it should wrk
<wolferine> kalenedrael, im helping someone else atm, sorry, have to wait
<kalorin_> salright
<wolferine> sorry
<wolferine> Stalk3r, its fine
<Lynoure> tony_: Some scanners do not have specs available and use closed protocol of their own, so they are very hard to support.
<wolferine> Stalk3r, so does it read, universe, multiverse, etc, next to 1.0.0.0 ?
* Stalk3r nods
<wolferine> when you run the sudo aptitude update?
<tony_> my model: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=canon&model=8400f&bus=usb&v=&p= ....so am i totally out of luck?
<wolferine> so what sites does it appear to not access correctly?
<Stalk3r> all of them
<wolferine> tony_, check on the forums already?
<Stalk3r> each site has the same IP of 1.0.0.0
<wolferine> Stalk3r, do you have a router?
<Stalk3r> yes
<wolferine> Stalk3r, do this,
<tony_> wolferine, no, you mean the sane forums? i'll check, thanks
<lt> crypto: sec at work
<wolferine> Stalk3r, power off your system, your router, and your modem
<crypto> ok np, I'll wait
<wolferine> Stalk3r, next, start up your modem, waiting for it to get online
<wolferine> Stalk3r, next, power up the router, waiting, then your system
<Stalk3r> then the router, then my system, right?
<wolferine> that should hopefully get you online
* Stalk3r nods
<Lynoure> tony_: pretty much if the sane site says it is unsupported, it truly is. So the best bet to get it working would be donating it to Sane backend team :\
<Stalk3r> I'll try that
<wolferine> tony_, the ubuntu forums
* Stalk3r waves
<wolferine> later
<Lynoure> tony_: or contacting the manufacturer and pressing them to release the specs
<tony_> wolferine, will i get it back if i donated? lol
<wolferine> :)
<tarelerulz> How do you tell if synaptic crashed
<kalorin_> I wonder if I need to reboot to have the kernel see the new scanner modules
<kalorin_> or something such
<Lynoure> tony_: if you meant that to me and not wolferine, ask them :)  I'm not involved with Sane, just a long term user.
<wolferine> ok, kalorin_ whats the issue?
<kalorin_> well I have a colorado 19200 usb scanner
<wolferine> lsusb please
<tony_> Lynoure, to anyone. i just bought it last month and not ready to give it up just yet. i'm a cheapass and i love my hardware ;)
<kalorin_> if I do the sane-find-scanners deal, it finds it
<wolferine> tony_, can you return it?
<Lynoure> tony_: that's why I check for compability before buying...
<kalorin_> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0461:0360 Primax Electronics, Ltd Colorado 19200 Scanner
<kalorin_> there it is
<wolferine> kalorin_, ok, and you are running what app?
<wolferine> to scan
<kalorin_> found USB scanner (vendor=0x0461 [Primax] , product=0x0360 [Colorado USB 19200] ) at libusb:001:009
<kalorin_> I would be fine running _ANY_ app that would see the scanner at this point
<kalorin_> gimp
<kalorin_> kooka
<kalorin_> whatever
<wolferine> ok
<kalorin_> none of them are seeing the device
<wolferine> so xsane installed?
<kalorin_> sure
<kalorin_> well the package is
<wolferine> k, open the package man. and install
<lt> crypto: sorry about that, k at what point do things start straying for you with this doc?
<wolferine> k
<wolferine> now can you open xsane?
<tony_> wolferine, i doubt it. it fell against the wall and has paint scratching on the top. but last month, i wasn't as big a linux user though
<kalorin_> I don't have an xsane command
<wolferine> and it sees a device?
<kalorin_> I have xscanimage
<kalorin_> but no xsane is found on my system
<wolferine> tony_, if its Walmart they would take it :P
<tony_> wolferine, no, newegg
<crypto> well I have a Gateway,and somehow my card is listed as a Broadcom Dell 1390, so I followed the steps from the link and it didnt work
<wolferine> kalorin_, can you install it then?
<_Low_Key> DaSkreech_: any suggestions?
<kalorin_> the package shows installed
<wolferine> or you want to use those others?
<kalorin_> I think
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: A) keep a windows partition handy
<kalorin_> sorry second
<lt> crypto: so no errors with the howto, it just didnt work after you were done, right?
<kalorin_> installing now
<crypto> right
<kalorin_> common was not the package itself
<wolferine> ah
<DaSkreech_> b) look into getting VS installed on Linux You can join irc.gnome.org and hop into #mono
<kalorin_> ok
<DaSkreech_>  they would be the greatest help
<kalorin_> I run it, it says no devices were found
<crypto> I blacklisted the default driver and somehow it says that I have it as an alternative
<Stalk3r> wolferine:  didn't work
<kalorin_> I run it sudo and same same
<Stalk3r> guess I should have mentioned that I'm not a DHCP client
<wolferine> Stalk3r, oh
<Tired_> I'm having a bit of culture shock trying to troubleshoot things.  Can anyone recommend some reading on how to find logs and info in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: Oh Bookmark that room. largest friendly store of .NET knowledge you are likely to find
<crypto> when I installed kubuntu the driver was listed but couldnt connect, so now I only have the ethernet showing n now wireless
<wolferine> Stalk3r, well, I am a bit tired, im gonna have to pass
* Stalk3r nods
<wolferine> Stalk3r, sorry, and gl
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: and start reading up on mono docs
<Stalk3r> thanks anyway
<_Low_Key> what is mono?
<kalorin_> so sane seems to see it if I'm root, xsane says it doesn't
* Dezine hello ladieees
* Dezine I kiD
<kalorin_> would on earth would cause that?
<lt> crypto: have you reboot since you did, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<crypto> yeah
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_%28software%29
<Tired_> I'm sorta used to MMC, and I'm feeling kinda lost now.
<lt> crypto: when you do lsmod, do you see ndiswrapper in there?
<crypto> yeah
<lt> crypto: when you do, sudo iwlist scanning, do you see anything?
<Tired_> For example, KTorrent recently started hard-locking my system, and I would kinda like to track down the why.
<kalorin_> ok wolferine, how would I tell which device this should be then with Sane?
<Tired_> But ideally, I'd like to learn how to do it when any program starts messing up.
<_Low_Key> DaSkreech_, thanks, but, I just want to get my homework done as quickly as possible. Im not a programmer at all. I just need the thing to work :)
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: install mono
<DaSkreech_> should be enough for you to get away with it
<crypto> what do I have to do? "sudo iwlist"?
<_Low_Key> Does it do C++?
<wolferine> kalorin_, its installed?
<kalorin_> yeah
<lt> crypto: "sudo iwlist scanning"
<wolferine> kalorin_, can you start it up?
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: sure does
<kalorin_> and I was going to go look at the /etc/sane.d stuff
<kalorin_> and see about finding a conf file for it
<kalorin_> it says it can't find anything
<wolferine> kalorin_, fire it up
<wolferine> k
<wolferine> do this then
<kalorin_> as root or not
<crypto> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<crypto> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning
<kalorin_> "not devices found"
<wolferine> sudo sane-find-scanner
<crypto> thats wat is says
<kalorin_> k
<wolferine> will give you the libusb
<lt> crypto: k
<kalorin_> found USB scanner
<kalorin_> blah blah blah
<wolferine> so do: xsane libusb:00*:00*
<lt> crypto: when you do a "lspci" you should see your wifi card in there, what does it identify it as?
<wolferine> when xsane starts up with that scanner, you want to save that setup in xsane
<crypto>  Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PC
<kalorin_> Failed to open device `libusb:001:009' invalid argument
<wolferine> ugh
<kalorin_> big red X
<crypto> n I have a GAteway
<wolferine> wait
<lt> crypto: k
<wolferine> i didnt something else
<wolferine> did*
<wolferine> one sec
<kalorin_> in /etc/sane.d the hex code is in the genesys.conf file
<kalorin_> but it doesn't list that colorado one for some reason
<kalorin_> go figure
<wolferine> kalorin_, whatsa your lsusb?
<wolferine> just the one line
<kalorin_> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0461:0360 Primax Electronics, Ltd Colorado 19200 Scanner
<wolferine>  scanimage -L
<wolferine> this should list your device
<kalorin_> No scanners were identified.
<wolferine> paste it here
<wolferine> oh?
<wolferine> really
<kalorin_> yeah
<kalorin_> that's what I was saying it's like 1/2 found
<kalorin_> really odd
<kalorin_> let me unplug it for a minute and plug it back in and see if it helps it any
<wolferine> closed xsane?
<kalorin_> y
<wolferine> yeah, give it a restart, lets see what happens
<kalorin_> ok it's restarted
<kalorin_> same result
<kalorin_> sane-find-scanner shows it
<kalorin_> scanimage -L no
<kalorin_> and I did see in /var/log/messages that it'd seen a USB device plugged in
<kalorin_> with the right time stamp
<wolferine> right
<wolferine> its just scanimage inst recognizng it
<wolferine> so you want to start there
<wolferine> i have to hit the hay
<wolferine> work tmr....
<wolferine> gl
<kalorin_> sure
<kalorin_> thanks man
<yuri_> question to any digikam users, did you find out if it is possible to batch edit IPTC info?
<reldruh> hi. I just upgraded to feisty, did a clean install and everything. Usually getting DVD playback is no problem but I can't seem to get it working this time around. Whenever I try in kaffeine i get the error message: "No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/scd0)"
<DaSkreech_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kalorin_> and well ther eou go
<_Low_Key> DaSkreech_: any suggested additional packages?
<kalorin_> install the windows drivers and off to the scanning races :A(
<kalorin_> disappointing
<DaSkreech_> _Low_Key: Umm. there was a sharpdevelop or monodevelop I think
<_Low_Key> k
<reldruh> DaSkreech_: I've actually been through that guide with no luck. That's how I usually get dvd playback installed. It isn't working on feisty for some reason
<lt> crypto: still lookin just work keepin me busy
<LinkCanabico> Hi anyone intrested in testing a opengl joystic program i have just finished coding it on fedora and would like to know if it works on kubuntu
<DaSkreech_> reldruh: You got the medibuntu repos ?
<crypto> np bro, thanks for looking, I'm still trying to see if I can do something
<cabajgtr> How do I force ownership and permissions on a directory (ie always chmod 666, regardless of who creates files)?
<mat1980> cabajgtr, use umask
<DaSkreech_> or superbit it
<dsmith_> so has anyone upgraded from edgy to fiesty successfully?
<starz> oi
<starz> so xmms + feisty = no volume control from xmms.... how can i fix this?????????
<starz> o gawd
<dug> Im trying to build my collection database in amarok off my windows hdd, i have it shared via samba, but amarok will not complete, it goes to 94% then just stops. I've looked in the amarok files, and see my songlists there, but it will not load them. Any ideas, or tutorials that i can follow. I've googled as much as I can, but cant find the right keywords, not to sure what tree i should bark up.
<starz> that was stupid... just had to adjust in alsa plugin configure properties from pcm to master - the name of it changed across distros or something
<cabajgtr> Mat, if i put umask at the top of a bash script, will it affect all file creation following?
<cabajgtr> I think I get what it does, just not how it is applied
<mat1980> cabajgtr, I guess it will affect all file created, not only the one created by your script
<mat1980> cabajgtr, to set all files to 666 use umask 111 directory
<cabajgtr> so it will assign to a directory? does it affect all users?
<mat1980> maybe I could be misunderstood, it will change mask only to files that will created.
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<mat1980> yes, it will affect all users
<lt> crypto: k sorry about that, long call ><.  To be honest I was hopin your wifi problem would have been like the uphill battle i had with mine
<DaSkreech_> MilhousePunkRock: yo
<lt> crypto: but when it comes to ndiswrapper im pretty clueless
<cabajgtr> excellent, it seems to be working
<cabajgtr> thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> Since upgrading to Feisty, my sound does not work anymore. Already did this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418360 No avail
<lt> crypto: i was under the assumption that when you modprobe the ndiswrapper, it would start your wlan0 iface, which it didnt
<mat1980> not at all! ;)
<lt> crypto: makes you wonder if the ndiswrapper worked? or if it worked but there is some other step missing
<lt> crypto: how many times did you have to run the, "sudo make uninstall"?
<lt> crypto: did you just run it once?
<crypto> I've done it a couple of times n this is what I get
<crypto> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<mat1980> crypto, do you run 'make uninstall' from the source directory of ndiswrapper?
<Dodger73> hi all
<SubOne> how do i find out which sound driver im using?
<Dodger73> i've got trouble getting quicktime video to work in firefox on feisty
<crypto> I dont know how  to
<lt> crypto: can you link that doc again, had to shutdown my vncsession and i lost that link
<GWillakers> Dodger: what have you tried
<GWillakers> ?
<Dodger73> reinstalling the mozilla-mplayer plugin :)
<GWillakers> is it supposed to have quicktime support?
<DaSkreech_> !quicktime | Dodger73
<ubotu> Dodger73: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crypto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=broadcom
<Stalk3r> does anyone know why my apt-get tries to connect to IP 1.0.0.0 for all repositories?
<Dodger73> i'll try that, thanks :)
<kalorin_> what's the name of the cpu/memory graph thing that lives in your K menu?
<kalorin_> anyone
<lt> crypto: that `make uninstall`, has to be run where you extracted the ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech_> Ksysguard ?
<lt> crypto: i dont know if you saw that part right below it, where you have to run that until it says no files or directories found
<Stalk3r> I mean it says 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<crypto> yeah but I get the messages that I told u
<lt> crypto: thats when i had to restart my vncserver so i didnt see the msg
<kalorin_> DaSkreech_ yeah it's disappeared from the list of applets that I can put back on the menu
<crypto> how do I do that?
<lt> crypto: ah okkies
<DaSkreech_> Not sure
<lt> crypto: when you downloaded the ndiswrapper, the steps had you extract it
<_Low_Key> DaSkreech, I got all that stuff installed. Is it a plugin, or a full interface?
<lt> crypto: do this, `locate ndiswrapper-1.41`
<crypto> "/home/crypto/ndiswrapper-1.41"
<lt> crypto: okkies go to that dir in a terminal, and do the `sudo make uninstall` run that till it returns `no files or directories`
<Stalk3r> I'm running Dapper, my eth0 is configured properly for a static IP and I'm using it to talk here with Konversation, I can run konqueror and browse anywhere I want, I can use Kopete to chat but I can't use apt-get, firefox and adept wouldn't connect to the internet, and I get that IP address error when I try and reinstall them with apt-get
<crypto> NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install ndiswrapper files at different places.
<crypto> Run uninstall as many times as necessary until no "removing" messages appear below.
<lt> crypto: okkies just run the `sudo make uninstall`, till you dont see the "removing" after that note
<lt> stalk3r: i had a issue like that, but it was because i had a 2 connections, do you have another interface besides eth0?
<Stalk3r> no
<lt> stalk3r: if you do `ifconfig`, you should just see eth0 and lo, right?
<crypto> bro how many times I'm suppoes to do that? its still saying the same
<Stalk3r> correct
<lt> crypto: is it still saying 'removing' after that note you posted? or are you just getting that note?
<crypto> I'm just getting that note
<lt> crypto: okkies you dont have to run it anymore then
<lt> crypto: try following that link you posted, after the `sudo make uninstall`
<bumzo> hi good people of kubuntu
<bumzo> now ... how do i format my external HDD ???
<lt> crypto: also do a `sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper`
<crypto> when? after I'm done?
<lt> crypto: now will work
<crypto> when do I type that?
<crypto> after sudo make install?
<lt> crypto: sure
<lt> crypto: just need to remove the driver from the kernel before you insert it again
<Stalk3r> hah!
<Stalk3r> I fixed it
<crypto> how do I do that>
<crypto> *?
<lt> stalk3r: wewts, what did you do?
<Stalk3r> I removed my dsl router from my list of DNS servers and it's working fine.
<lt> stalk3r: lol nice
<Stalk3r> thanks, g'night
<lt> crypto: just type in what i typed
<crypto> I did
<lt> crypto: `sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper`
<Endler> Anyone running VirtualBox with an NVidia card?  VB works great under Kubuntu, but VB doesn't detect my 7600GS card, so I can only run a virtual windows machine at 800x600 with vanilla VGA driver.
* kalorin_ learns more tonight
<lt> crypto: k then just keep followin the steps
<kalorin_> endler: vmware
<kalorin_> ok nighty
<kalorin_> 2am, crazy
<Endler> Why?   Does VB have known problems with NVidia cards, or something, because other than that, VB is running very smoothly and problem free.
<lt> crypto: brb smoke break
<bumzo> i need help here .... heloo
<kalorin_> vmware just works, it's free
<kalorin_> not sure about vb
<Endler> And so is VirtualBox.
<kalorin_> are you expecting to do FPS or something on it?
<bumzo> how do i format a HDD
<Endler> I'm not going anything super graphics intensive; I just want to get my full resolution.  My screen is 1600x1200, so a little 800x600 window kind of sucks.
<crypto> lt: after I do: "sudo ndiswrapper -l" this is what I get:
<crypto> bcmwl6 : driver installed
<crypto>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<kalorin_> endler, with vmware, i just set it to minimum size, run it, and use rdesktop to go to the machine and set htat desktop to whatever size i want
<kalorin_> rdesktop if faster to update than the vmware server window
<kalorin_> ok nighty
<lt> crypto: thats fine for now since its using the bcmwl6 right now
<Endler> OK, I think you can do that with VB too.   Seems a bit convoluted though, when you're actually on the same machine. :)
<crypto> yeah but on the forum it says, "you should see a message that says driver present, hardware detected"
<kalorin_> yeah kind of
<crypto> I did a iwlist scanning and got the same
<kalorin_> but you can set the rdesktop size to say 3200x1024 which is really nice with some of the lame windowz apps I have to use
<lt> crypto: k
<kalorin_> that break if you span monitors witht hem
<kalorin_> this way it doesn't know it's spanning
<kalorin_> :)
<kalorin_> laters
<lt> crypto: lets go back some steps, do the `sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper`
<lt> crypto: then the `sudo make uninstall` till you just see the note msg
<Endler> For remote sessions on actual remote machines, I'm used to using NX, which is amazingly fast, so I haven't been using any other remote clients/servers.
<lt> crypto: after that do `sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist`
<lt> endler: been thinkin about switchen to NX, since vnc and fieste gnome, has a nasty bug ><
<crypto> wait I forgot the directory of ndiswrapper
<Endler> It is unbelievable how fast NX is compared to others.  You almost feel like you're sitting in front of the machine if you have a decent Internet connection on both ends.
<Endler> It couldn't be easier installing on Kubuntu, either.
<dac_> ? how big is NX
<Endler> Not very big.
<dac_> downloadable from where?
<Endler> It channels everything through SSH
<lt> endler: was there a site you used for a install walk through you could link?
<Endler> Just download the Linux client, node, and server packages from nomachines.com.
<Endler> and install them in that order.
<Endler> If you have gdebi installed.
<crypto> Permission denied
<Endler> It's just one click, two clicks, three clicks, and you're done.  :)
<dac_> ok
<Endler> On the server side.
<Endler> On the client side you only need to install the client.
<Endler> Make sure you have SSH working first though.
<dac_> ok
<flowingfire> Hi can anybody help me with printing?
<flowingfire> Anybody around?
<flowingfire> hmm...... /join ubuntu
<lt> flowingfire: havent done much with printing, sorry
<hitmanWilly> ok, back now, NFS troubles w/ the lappy
<flowingfire> thanks anyway lt... :) you're the only one to have responded thus far. :)
<hitmanWilly> flowingfire: what's the problem?
<flowingfire> Hi hitman willy
<flowingfire> Umm.. Well, I printed a test page okay, but when I try to print from an application like Abiword
<flowingfire> it doesn't print
<flowingfire> I guess I don't know how to navigate this
<lt> flowingfire: kicking it works well
<flowingfire> lol 1t!
<hitmanWilly> flowingfire: is kde set up for the printer?
<flowingfire> Yep.  I have my HP PSC 1600 printer set up as the default printer
<hitmanWilly> flowingfire: you may need to set up your non-kde apps as well, ie thru gnome's print system
<flowingfire> Hmm.... Like, log on as gnome and set up the printer there too?
<hitmanWilly> flowingfire: if you have gnome, then yes
<flowingfire> the KDE printers thing shows my printer with 3 pending jobs.. it's just not printing them. lol
<flowingfire> It says state: stopped: job-stopped
<hitmanWilly> flowingfire: hmm...can you restart the job?
<flowingfire> I just clicked resume on one of them and it did nothing
<flowingfire> But it'll print a test page!
<hitmanWilly> well, clear them out right quick and try setting up in gnome as well
<flowingfire> Ok...Thanks. :)  I'll come back as soon as I'm done w/ that. :)
<hitmanWilly> flowingfire: that's because the driver talks straight to the printer on that one
<iga> why i can't install automatix2?
<hitmanWilly> iga: that's a blessing in disguise...automatix breaks things
<mcrandello> How can I make the following message go away: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lfreeglut
<hitmanWilly> iga: anything automatix does for you can be done safer thru other methods
<mcrandello> I've installed every glut dev package in the repos
<iga> hitmanWilly: what methods?
<hitmanWilly> iga: well, what do you want specifically? flash? mp3? dvd?
<iga> flash,mp3,dvd,skype.
<iga> some programming toolz
<iga> some programming tools
<hitmanWilly> iga: ok, first install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, that takes care of mp3 and flash
<hitmanWilly> !dvd | iga
<ubotu> iga: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Endler> flowingfire, You might want to try setting/configuring cups directly via it's web page interface (localhost:631).
<LinkCanabico> mcrandello also install freeglut and freeglut-devel
<hitmanWilly> !restricted | iga
<ubotu> iga: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mcrandello> LinkCanabico: freeglut3-dev et all are already installed
<emonkey-p> ubuntu-restricted-extras is a good package too
<hitmanWilly> iga: you can add skype through add/remove in the menu
<iga> ok, thanx.  what about rar files?
<LinkCanabico> are they linked corectly
<hitmanWilly> iga: there's a couple progs to do it, unrar and unrar-free iirc
<mcrandello> LinkCanabico: I don't know how to determine that
<mcrandello> LinkCanabico: running ld -lfreeglut gives the same error
<hitmanWilly> iga: plus i think ark does it natively
<mcrandello> the configuration file is running "gcc -o conftest -g -O2    conftest.c -lfreeglut  -lSM -lICE" etc
<LinkCanabico> sorry no more ideas can you tell me the context were i hapens
<mcrandello> trying to run a configuration program for the program "makehuman"
<zayb> does anybody know if this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback is up to date for feisty?
<flowingfire> Ok... Gnome looks like it's set up to print as well as KDE already
<LinkCanabico> sorry no idea gl
<iga> hitmanWilly: now i've been watching for skype in add/remove but i dont see it
<mcrandello> I figured it was a problem perhaps with the program since it was from CVS and sometimes you get wacky stuff
<LinkCanabico> let me check on my box
<mcrandello> but checking around the web ld should be able to find freeglut if it and its dev package are on there
<mcrandello> at least I'm led to beleive
<flowingfire> Okay... I just successfully printed.... Huh.... I didn't do anything in particular in gnome.... Ahh well, problem solved1
<hitmanWilly> !skype | iga
<ubotu> iga: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mcrandello> thanks for hte help btw LinkCanabico
<B4C> anybody using conexant modems?
<iga> ok thanx
<LinkCanabico> ok now i have a cuestion. on kdevelop how do i kreate a tar file with the source makefile and configure?
<hitmanWilly> iga: i know its a pita to get all of this individually, but ive seen automatix seriously bork some systems
<WillLuongo> Hello, this might sound like a dumb question, but is there a way to start an application in a command prompt and have it stay open after the command prompt (or ssh) is closed?
<flowingfire> Hmm... My printer printed two things I tried... Now it randomly decided to not work anymore.
<iga> hitmanWilly: oh.. i see, thanx for helping me
<hitmanWilly> iga: np :)
<flowingfire> hitman Willy: I tried what u said, and I printed two things successfully.  But now it's doing the same thing as before for no good reason.
<hitmanWilly> iga: just set up kubuntu on my lappy and had to set most of this up again
<hitmanWilly> ok, bye all...sleep is calling me
<mcrandello> LinkCanabico: you mean after you create a project how to you make it into a tarball?
<LinkCanabico> mcrandello yes exactly
<mcrandello> from playing around with it it looks like it already has all the subdirs etc in the proper place so from the directory above the project...
<mcrandello> tar -cxvf foo.tar.gz foo/
<mcrandello> where foo is the project name
<mcrandello> wait
<mcrandello> tar -czvf
<mcrandello> x is for Xtract z is for Zip, keep getting those two confused
<LinkCanabico> yes but the makefiles of kadevelop have a problem if you copy them into another dir
<zayb> is there something wrong with kaffeine in feisty that stops it from playing encrypted dvd's at all? I've tried the ubuntu guide, the guide at ubuntuguide.org and added the medibuntu repositories; still getting the same error message
<mcrandello> they explicitly list the full path instead of relative?
<LinkCanabico> yes its the full path
<LinkCanabico> srcdir = /home/patrick/Code/opengl_svn/src
<LinkCanabico> top_srcdir = /home/patrick/Code/opengl_svn
<LinkCanabico> and i dont want to edit them by hand
<mcrandello> what an unhelpful setting!
<LinkCanabico> any idea?
<mcrandello> there has to be something
<LinkCanabico> it has an option build pakege but tere it has some files missing
<kraut> moin
<mcrandello> LinkCanabico: There's always the project-wide text search-replace function :V
<LinkCanabico> yes ist what im using but :-/
<mcrandello> ah
<mcrandello> LinkCanabico: look in "Project->Project Options"
<mcrandello> in the general category make sure it says relative
<mcrandello> to project file
<LinkCanabico> mcrandello about makehuman the CVS is broken
<mcrandello> oh
<mcrandello> should have figured as much, considering the release cycles
<LinkCanabico> it alredy is on relative i will trie it the other way mabye the translator skrued up
<mcrandello> I was actually hoping on an OS bug though for an easy workaround. That configure script scares the bejeesus out of me
<mcrandello> guess I can rm all those symlinks I made then
<LinkCanabico> mcrandello i found a way i cd to the hiest dir in the project and make dist
<mcrandello> tidies everything up and creates a tarball right there?
<LinkCanabico> yes it is wonderful
<froud> After dist-upgrade edgy to fiesty my wireless adapter, that was working, is no longer. Anyone got any pointers on the problem?
<mcrandello> froud this is a long shot but if you have a cheap laptop with an ATIIXP chipset and a 200m card you may have to get the video card set up before the wireless or usb will work right
<froud> mcrandello: the pcmcia card worked on edgy, what changed
<ericsson> Which codecs to I need to watch standard DVD's in Kaffeine?
<mcrandello> LinkCanabico: I'll have to take a look at kdevelop, if they get qt-jambi in the 4 release I'll probably try to re-learn java again
<mcrandello> froud: is it even being detected?
<iwakura> im back again :P
<froud> mcrandello: yes it is
<iwakura> im having trouble setting up i8k
<iwakura> the fan is working nonstop ...
<mcrandello> froud: from a konsole try "cat /proc/interrupts" and see if there's anything sharing the irq
<mcrandello> from my own limited experience my wireless always has problems when sharing an irq and the other device isn't working
<iwakura> i installed i8kutils and this is what i get when i try to run i8kbuttons, i8kctl or anything
<mcrandello> or working *properly*
<iwakura> cat: /proc/i8k: Fiel or directory doesn't exists
<iwakura> what can i do ?
<froud> mcrandello: sec just rebooting
<iwakura> im using kubuntu 7.04
<froud> mcrandello: it's on it's own interupt
<mcrandello> :( I'm pretty much useless then
<mcrandello> what kind of card, error message you getting?
<froud> mcrandello: no worries, I will hack on. I see Wireless Lan assistant does see the card
<froud> and the network
<dac_> Iwakura, did you just recently install kubuntu 7.04?
<Endler> I figured out my problem.  After you get a Windows virtual machine set up, there is an extra iso extra image you can mount to install extras in Windows to support higher resolutions. :)
<iwakura> yepp
<mcrandello> good luck froud. Thanks again for the help LinkCanabico. Gnight all
<iwakura> dac_: i installed yesterday .. to be exact
<dac_> ok, Iwonder if I could download same here?
<iwakura> dac_: and installed i8kutils .... but i get that nonexisting file error ....
<dac_> I'm not smart enough to help you :0
<dac_> :)
<dac_> got to get it right.
<Sesshoumaru> anybody know virtual cdrom software
<mat1980> hi, I have setted up the essid of wifi network to make my system connect to it at start up
<mat1980> but now I can't view the graph of wifi power. How should I do to make it show again?
<Sesshoumaru> network manager
<Sesshoumaru> i don't know :P
<mat1980> knetworkmanager applet is still running, but it has the icon of the cable network...
<mat1980> and don't show me the wifi network available anymore...
<blackflag> !kernel header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel header - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackflag> Where Can I get the kernel-header for feisty?
<mat1980> blackflag, with synaptic...
<blackflag> yes, but there are no kernel headers
<ardchoille> How often do I need to do 'sudo apt-get update'? Is that only for when the package lists change on the repo side? How often is that?
<mat1980> blackflag, look for linux-headers. In my system they are already installed. I guess they are installed by default.
<iwakura> i8k anyone ?
<jussi01> !headers | blackflag
<ubotu> blackflag: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<morpheus> anybody any experience of setting up a kubuntu cluster?
<mat1980> ubotu & blackflag, it could be better install linux-headers-geniric (if you use the generic kernel) so that it will kept uptodate. But it should already be installed.
<blackflag> okay thanks! :) I have to install the llinux-headers
<slooow> gosh
<iwakura> how do i get i8k to work ?
<slooow> the prepare partions part of the 7.04 installer is SOOOOO SLOOOOW
<slooow> wtf does "scanning disks..." mean, anyway?
<lupul> hi everybod. what can i do to stop an error in k3b? it always says that i  have to cut media descriptor in joliet tree
<lupul> because filesystem names are too long
<iwakura> !i8kutils|Iwakura
<lupul> the edgy k3b was better
<slooow> ... ubiquity is using 99% of my cpu
<slooow> and the installer isn't doing anything
<slooow> are there logs
<detto> how can I give my user (not root) write access to a directory?
<slooow> detto: chown your_user directory/; chmod u+w directory/
<detto> thanks
<slooow> the ubuntu installer scares teh shit out of me.  why is ntfsresize running in the background?!
<mat1980> iwakura, modprobe i8k
<iwakura> FATAL: Error inserting i8k (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko): No such device
<mat1980> iwakura, did you do it with root priviledge? maybe "sudo modprobe i8k" works
<iwakura> mat1980:  nop, exactly the same
<iwakura> should i install kernel source before installing i8kutils?
<iwakura> i installed using adept ...
<mat1980> iwakura, no you don't need kernel sources
<iwakura> then i dont know wtf i did wrong :(
<mat1980> maybe, try "sudo update-modules" and then "sudo modprobe i8k"
<iwakura> nop, i get the same FATAL error
<iwakura> the readme says something about making the module and then use insmod with it .....
<mat1980> iwakura, have you installed all kernel modules? maybe i8k is a restricted module
<iwakura> but i dont know if should do that
<iwakura> mm i dont .. know .. how do i do that o_O
<gorgonzola> exit
<mat1980> I have just installed i8kutils and they work fine after modprobe i8k. And I have compiled nothing
<MementoMori> hi all
<MementoMori> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mat1980> Did you installed kubunty with fresh install or have you updraded?
<iwakura> fresh install..
<mat1980> uhm... mine is a fresh install too...
<mat1980> have you linux-restricted-modules installed? maybe that could resolve it.
<iwakura> nop that i know of
<mat1980> iwakyra, I don't understand what you mean... I'm not english...
<iwakura> spanish ?
<mat1980> italian
<iwakura> hahaha well...
<Filthpig> !.it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mat1980> is it funny?
<iwakura> let me check if i have linux-restricted..installed
<lupul> !cache
<lupul> !flush
<lupul> ! flush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flush - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iwakura> yeah its   funny .. yo speak italian, i speak spanish but we're talking in english ... ooo globalization .. :P
<lupul> does anyone know a command to flush the cache?
<mat1980> :)
<iwakura> mat1980: yes! i have'em installed
<mat1980> what's the output of "locate i8k"? finds something?
<iwakura> mat1980: let me appear stupid here: should i have installed gkrellm-i8k BESIDES
<iwakura> i8kutils?
<mat1980> oh... I have installed it. Well... try.
<iwakura> installing ...
<iwakura> mm still same error
<Filthpig> lupul, have you tried googling it?
<mat1980> iwakura, my "locate i8k" output "/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko" at first line. In your system?
<iwakura> mat1980: noup
<mat1980> noup, means nothing?
<iwakura> i meant
<iwakura> mat1980 sorry .. there it is ... my last line ...
<iwakura> but 'i8k' is nowhere to be found
<ardchoille> How often do I need to do 'sudo apt-get update'? Is that only for when the package lists change on the repo side? How often is that?
<mat1980> well, give output of uname -a
<MementoMori> in my system I cant find /etc/apt/preferences.... can I manually create it or there is something to do before........?
<mat1980> ardchoille, I update once per week, I guess it is enough
<ardchoille> mat1980: Ok, thank you
<ardchoille> MementoMori: I don't have that either. What prefs are you looking for?
<MementoMori> ardchoille: I need it to block beryl version
<iwakura> Linux navi 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ardchoille> MementoMori: Ah, ok.
<mat1980> iwakura, are you there? what is the output of uname -a?
<iwakura> mat1980: Linux navi 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<iwakura> there
<mat1980> ehm... sorry...
<iwakura> im getting sleepy ... :(
<iwakura> freaking i8k ... :/
<mat1980> iwakura, I'm sorry but I have no idea on what to do...
<mat1980> I'm late... my girlfriend will hang me up when I will arrive to her...
<iwakura> thank for your help anyways
<mat1980> That's allright. :)
<mat1980> Bye
<iwakura> :) bye
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> anyone here has problems with vmware and pdflush?
<ardchoille> I'm liking this. I'm glad I switched to Kubuntu.
<FOAD> Hey, I'm trying to set up multimedia keys, but they only seem to work on one of my two screens (I use twinview).  Actually it's a little weirder: they work on the other screen, until I move my mouse cursor onto a window on that other screen.  Then they stop working there.  Help?
<johnny__> sorry, LOL getting used to a new client.
<johnny__> need help with a common issue (I am sure it is)
<johnny__> MP3support in amarok
<pag> johnny__, install libxine-extracodecs
<johnny__> Thx
<nirmal> how can i select my keyboard to a regional language
<pag> nirmal, KMenu -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout  if that's what you mean.
<ericsson> How can I watch my supernatural episodes in kaffeine player?
<jussi01> !restricted | ericsson:
<ubotu> ericsson:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ericsson> jussi01: Been trying to get that medibutu to work, but it won't :/
<_4strO> ericsson: what's wrong with medibuntu ?
<ericsson> _4strO: I only seem to find the package for feisty, but not for edgy (which I'm running at the moment)
<nenemambo> buenos das!!!
<_4strO> ericsson: sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/edgy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<pag> ericsson, are you sure, that you have edgy's repo?
<ericsson> pag, looks ok in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ericsson> _4strO: Done that already, but didn't get anything new when updating
<nirmal> <pag> i got the language support but how to select the desired keyboard layout
<ericsson> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag> nirmal, try that path I gave you, it should have layout-settings
<nirmal> ok lemme try
<_4strO> ericsson: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ericsson> _4strO: Take a look at what I got this time around: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18351/
<_4strO> ericsson: close adept
<ericsson> _4strO: doh! ;)
<ericsson> _4strO: can't find that package..
<_4strO> ericsson: ok now ?
<_4strO> sorry was a feisty one ;)
<ericsson> _4strO: Thoose are the ones I keep finding :)
<_4strO> ericsson: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ericsson> _4strO: Done that, but I'll give it a go again..
<ericsson> _4strO: Already newest..
<ericsson> It did work before I upgraded from edgy -> fiesty, it did work after the upgrade but now since I re-formatted and went back to edgy, then it doesn't work anymore..
<sonoftheclayr> i have a slight changing volume button, up until today the volume controls would control the master volume, but now thye only control pcm. any ideas?
<_4strO> ericsson: weird
<sonoftheclayr> and yes, i have changed the global shortcuts in kmix
<ericsson> _4strO: Yes, it is really weird..Everything looks as if it would work, but it doesn't. Can't play for instance divx encoded (workrelated), .avi or normal DVD's
<ericsson> So, would my only solution be to upgrade to feisty again, or what? :)
<Hamm_sand> hello?  is there anyhone there?
<morpheus> !libmyodbc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmyodbc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hamm_sand> i cannot figure out why i can't write to my fat32 partition
<Hamm_sand> i never had this problem with freespire
<_4strO> ericsson: no, it have to work :)
<Hamm_sand> i can read it, but i cannot save anything to it
<Hamm_sand> in root or in my user
<Hamm_sand> i tried changing permisisons but it is not working
<ericsson> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> Hamm_sand: is it an automounted partition ?
<ericsson> Hamm_sand: You most likely need ntfs-3g
<_4strO> ericsson: not for fat32
<ericsson> _4strO: true true, vfat should do it then..
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | ericsson:
<ubotu> ericsson:: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<_4strO> ericsson: did you try to install mplayer ?
<_4strO> or vlc
<ericsson> _4strO: I tried VLC and Xine movie player, still no joy
<ericsson> _4strO: I mean, the players work fine, but there is no picture or sound :)
<Hamm_sand> i'm back sry about that
<Hamm_sand> someone responded to me and then i couldn't talk back
<pag> ericsson, do you have w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Hamm_sand> Problem with writing to an auto-mounted   fat32 partition
<just-this-time> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Hamm_sand> ne1 that can help me with that"?
<_4strO> Hamm_sand: system settingd / advanced / disk and filesystem
<Hamm_sand> ty
<ericsson> pag: Is libxine-extracodes same as libxine1-ffmpeg? I got edgy on this machine right now..
<just-this-time> I see new Knetworkmanager on systray by default on feisty ! koool!
<pag> ericsson, afaik -extracodecs are meant mainy for dapper/edgy
<ericsson> pag: Ok, I tried running -extracodecs but it refered to -ffmpeg instead
<just-this-time> what about universe and mutliverse after upgrade frommm edgy to feisty
<Hamm_sand> 4stro  i do not have those options, this is the new distro
<ericsson> just-this-time: Tried that earlier, did make me much happier :)
<_4strO> Hamm_sand: you have !
<Hamm_sand>   =(
<ericsson> I think I'll take the easy way out and simply upgrade to feisty again ;)
<pag> ericsson, could you paste your sources.list to pastebin?
<_4strO> hamm what dont you find ?
<Hamm_sand> system settings
<just-this-time> 3d effects on feisty ?
<just-this-time> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<_4strO> Hamm_sand: your on feisty ?
<sonoftheclayr> okay, let's try a different approach
<Hamm_sand> under system i have Preferences and Administration
<Hamm_sand> yes feisty
<_4strO> Hamm_sand: in the K menu
<sonoftheclayr> anyone know how i can change what sound (PCM, Master, etc.) that the volume keys on my keyboard control?
<Hamm_sand> K menu?
<Hamm_sand> i have no K menu
<Hamm_sand> Applications, Places, System
<_4strO> Hamm_sand: kde or gnome ?
<Hamm_sand> gnome
<pag> sonoftheclayr, try rightclicking on kmix's icon in tray and select 'select master channel' it might be there
<_4strO> ... you're on Kubuntu ... go to #ubuntu
<ericsson> pag: It's @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18355/ now
<Hamm_sand> im' sry
<_4strO> Hamm_sand: sorry cant help you on gnome
<sonoftheclayr> pag: no luck, i already tried to set the global shortcut keys, maybe alsa config files?
<pag> ericsson, uncomment (remove #) lines 26 & 27
<ericsson> pag: would adding backports help?
<sonoftheclayr> pag: it's set to master which is what i want it to control but it only controls pcm
<pag> sonoftheclayr, sorry, I'm out of ideas :-/
<sonoftheclayr> pag: thanks anyway
<ericsson> pag: still same thing after apt-update, apt-upgrade -> no sound, no picture :/
<sonoftheclayr> i'll keep poking about
<jlilly> so amarok, amarok-xine, k3d and kaffine want to update, but when I select "request update" via adept.. it says installing it will BREAK the system? Any thoughts?
<ericsson> I think it's an evil bug in edgy that forces us to upgrade to feisty...ah...or is that the way Microsoft does things? ;)
<pag> ericsson, have you uncommented those lines? And if you had, did you tire to install -extracodecs again?
<pag> s/tire/try
<ericsson> pag: I'll try to remove them and reinstall, then update, upgrade: sounds like a plan?
<pag> ericsson, could work :)
<ericsson> bah, still nothing...
<sonoftheclayr> hmmm good enough i set alt+ctrl +up and +down to control the master channel and the actual volume buttons control pcm, i wouldn't mind it the other way around though
<ericsson> so...upgrading to feisty again, I guess :)
<pag> ericsson, wait a sec... I'll post working sources.list on pastebin
<just-this-time> feisty is just anmore mature ubuntu
<just-this-time> BTW where is beryl ? built-in?
<xushi> hi all
<jlilly> what would cause kmix not to list any mixers?
<xushi> Can anyone provide me with the docs on how to save all my changes onto USB after using kubuntu ?
<xushi> is it hard /?
<jlilly> I'm trying to get my SoundMAX audio to work in Kubuntu
<just-this-time> wow beryl is so smooth working out of hte box
<jlilly> just-this-time: yea. its sexxy if you're gfx card is happy.
<pag> ericsson, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18356/ try that one
<jlilly> just-this-time: I've had some wonkiness when it doesn't start by default. almost as if it had disabled my default window manager.
<just-this-time> jlilly: is it good to have it by default ? is nt it too early
<jlilly> xushi: it shouldn't be. look up portable home folders
<majnoon> stoft: you here ?
<jlilly> just-this-time: its not on my computer by default, but for instance.. when I opened up kubuntu 5 min ago, I had no window decorators (titlebars and such)
<xushi> jlilly : is it something already in kubuntu or will i have to install and configure many things ?
<jlilly> just-this-time: I started beryl-manager and it works, though.
<jlilly> xushi: I know Knoppix had it built in. As kubuntu isn't really used in a live-cd environment, I don't think it will be AS easy, but should be fairly easy in itself.
<just-this-time> what are other cool effects besides cube and peeping behind window in beryl ?
<xushi> =/
<jlilly> just-this-time: wiggly windows, water effects...
<jlilly> my favorite is when you close (or in my case minimize) a window, it looks like it burnt.
<majnoon> i some how goofed up my upgrade bigtime
<jlilly> xushi: What do you want to save to your USB stick?
<majnoon> TRYING dpkg --configure -a see if that works
<stoft> majnoon: ?
<jlilly> majnoon: Howso?
<ericsson> pag: It's running through the updates now..
<majnoon> stuck without x and it no see my other hard drives for one thing
<jlilly> xushi: if you ALWAYS plan on having your USB stick with you, you could make your home folder a symbolic link to a usb device..
<jlilly> dunno how well that would work though. I've never done it.
<xushi> could do, but there are also settings in /etc , etc...
<jlilly> true...
<jlilly> hrm.
<pag> ericsson, goog.. afterwards you should probably try to install -extracodecs and w32codecs (just type sudo apt-get install, it'll let you know, if you really have those installed)
<jlilly> It wouldn't be hard to get all of your settings backed up onto the usb drive, but getting them back off on each run would be difficult.
<pag> s/goog/good
<majnoon> TRYING dpkg --configure -a see if that works
<ericsson> pag: probably a good bet since I removed all codes e.t.c before running through the updates; trying to get fresh packages now..
<pag> ericsson, good luck :)
<ericsson> pag: Yeah, I'll probably need it, thank's a million for the help mate..
<majnoon> stoft: look at bugs.launchpad.net/~nutnut
<majnoon> that the START of the trouble
<stoft> jlilly: xushi: how many writes can you do on a usbstick? if they are limited I would probably stay away from using it as /home regularly
<stoft> majnoon: looking now
<xushi> i just want it to load all the diffs from the usb stick, and when i shutdown, it writes them there
<xushi> when i boot, it loads all the diffs again
<stoft> majnoon: ouch.
<majnoon> then working on trying to fix the goof up
<jlilly> stoft: true. I know knoppix did a lot of it for home folder information.
<majnoon> got 6.06 LTS disk here if nec
<jlilly> stoft: and I want to say that the number of writes are in the 300,000 range, but I might be off by an order of magnitude
<zeroXten> lo all
<jlilly> hi.
<stoft> majnoon: I have no idea what the status of your system is, but I would probably try the manual upgrade and see if that might not fix things. I hope you have backups...
<jlilly> what would cause kmix not to list any mixers? I'm trying to get my SoundMAX onboard audio device to work in Kubuntu
<zeroXten> how do I run something like '/usr/bin/myapp --help' in a terminal, from the kde menu? If I don't supply --noclose the terminal disappears as soon as the app has finished, but with --noclose it doesn't go back to the prompt =(
<ericsson> pag: still didn't work after that, I've had enough now, I'm jumping on the feisty train again, and hopefully it will work then..
<stoft> jlilly: 300k doesn't sound insufficient :) that's >800 writes per day with a 1 year lifespan.
<jlilly> stoft: I bought a 4gb usb stick for $70. I'd be satifisfied with 300k writes.
<pag> ericsson, quite strage, that those don't work. In what format are you trying to watch videos?
<majnoon> going to try a reboot
<stoft> jlilly: and in a year that stick is going to cost you maybe half? a third? then you can upgrade to double size...
<ericsson> pag: tried divx encoded, normal .mpeg, .avi even (shrugs) windows files, still nothing..
<jlilly> stoft: as if I even need to. I don't use a third of the stick as it is.
<stoft> xushi: not sure how to go about it, not quite in the know, but with udev configuration and a startup/shutdown script you might be able to accomplish what you want.
<jlilly> I just bought it to increase my epeen
<ericsson> pag: the players (kaffeine, xine movie player, mplayer e.t.c) all of them seem to jitter on the files, i.e the time bar jumps faster than it should, but I guess it's some thing wrong in the xine engine..
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i make a dvd-movie of a mpg i have ?
<stoft> jlilly: me neither, I use my usbstick about once a month.
<pag> ericsson, strange... very strange. Sorry I couldn't help :-/
<stoft> ericsson: have you tried vlc?
<xushi> stoft : hmm, this is too difficult.. I mean to me ubuntu/kubuntu seem to be for the newbies who want to try or move to linux, and this is an important feature. To go through all that just to set it up to me defies the purpose of having (k)ubuntu
<ericsson> pag: No worries mate, you helped me realising how much I don't like codecs ;)
<ericsson> stoft: Yes, got that one as well, still nothing..
<zeroXten> rah
<jlilly> xushi: why do you say that? Why exactly do you want to backup all of your settings?
<jlilly> Is it for portability?
<jlilly> or is it for archival purposes?
<jlilly> if you're trying to archive your drive, just: sudo tar -cf fullbackup.tar /
<jlilly> if you want portability, build a live-cd of Knoppix
<stoft> ericsson: afaik vlc doesn't use the same codecs as mplayer/xine. didn't catch the beginning of the convo so not sure what your problem is, but that would indicate some other problem and not a codec problem
<don> what is Knoppix?
<stoft> xushi: what is it you want backup, and what is the volume?
<jlilly> Knoppix is a debian-based live-cd environment. It comes with open office and such. Doesn't install anything on your HDD, just runs straight from the CD
<don> ok
<jlilly> Created by a german professor who put it in machines with no HDD so kids wouldn't break stuff.
<don> were can I get it?
<jlilly> www.knoppix.com -- I think.
<don> thanks
<PhinnFort> knopper.net
<ericsson> stoft: It's ok, I started updating edgy -> feisty again, hopefully that will take care of the problem..
<PhinnFort> that's the engineers site
<jlilly> knoppix.org
<jlilly> .. or that.
<_3fg> so in order to quickly install KDE I should go into Synaptic and install kdelibs?
<_3fg> I have GNOME right now, but I want to try KDE
<sonoftheclayr> _3fg: kubuntu-desktop
<_3fg> ok
<majnoon> ok got x to work
<jlilly> anyway, gonna reboot to see if I can fix this stupid sound issue. (ie. the only reason I'm not using kubuntu exclusively)
<don> I am at konoppix but i dont know how to download files
<_3fg> is there any way to make my laptop's touchpad not click every time I touch it?
<majnoon> stoft, i think mdadm may be causing trouble (but not sure)
<stoft> majnoon: congrats :)
<stoft> k, not sure what that is...
<xushi> argh.. casper-cow doesn't work with 7.0.4
<majnoon> raid something me think (no raid drives)
<zeroXten> how do I run something like '/usr/bin/myapp --help' in a terminal, from the kde menu? If I don't supply --noclose the terminal disappears as soon as the app has finished, but with --noclose it doesn't go back to the prompt =(
<Lynoure> _3fg: there is, but I cannot remember the steps. Maybe: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/15/fixing-my-alps-touchpad-with-the-synaptics-driver/
<_3fg> thanks
<stoft> zeroXten: try clicking "options" and chosing "run in terminal window". not sure if that's what you're looking for though.
<stoft> out for lunch, later
<_3fg> what's the difference between gdm and kdm?
<majnoon> stoft it looks like they reading drives as scsii
<jlilly> grrr. still not working :(
<A_A> ive been trying to install graphics card drivers for last 3 hours
<A_A> i keep getting
<A_A> ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system.
<A_A>        Please install your distribution's libc development package.
<A_A> im using kubuntu
<A_A> i thought i had installed the header files but obviously not
<mez_> After just rebooting Feisty, X Color depth seems way low. Any idea why? What to check?
<payam> I have a guestion
<payam> Halooooooooooooooooooo
<payam> anybody there?
<A_A> ask your question and someone will eventually get back to you
<gholm> can anyone tell me why I can see my SATA drive in Edgy but not in Feisty?
<payam> I have downloaded IE7from Microsoft and i have wine on my kubuntu how can i unrar this fucking RAR file?
<payam> not from microsoft
<payam> from Rapidshare
<A_A> um
<PriceChild> payam, watch your language please :)
<A_A> y would u want IE in linux ?
<PhinnFort> !unrar | payam
<ubotu> payam: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<PriceChild> !info unrar | payam
<payam> ok
<ubotu> payam: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<PhinnFort> !language | payam
<PhinnFort> :D
<ubotu> payam: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<payam> ok
<payam> I 'll try
<gholm> is there anyway to see what driver I'm using to read my SATA drive in Edgy?  I need to know which drive to modprob in Feisty
<payam> "kubuntu-se
<payam> #kubuntu-se
<_alex> Hi : I m looking for a ventirad regulator ...
<pag> A_A, you could try installing libc6-dev it might help you
<gholm> anyone?
<gholm>  can't even tell if anyone can see these posts? anyone?
<gholm> hello?
<gholm> can you hear me?
<PhinnFort> loud and clear
<jlilly> sound fixed! apparently I can't spell position  *chuckles*
<jlilly> potision.. it's entirely TOO 6:43am right now
<PhinnFort> gholm: lsmod
* jlilly chuckles.
<PhinnFort> :44
<_eMaX_> re
<gholm> PhinnFort: OK will check thanks
<_eMaX_> when Ubuntu starts, I see some [fail]  messages appear in red color. How can I find out what went wrong? When the graphical login appears, I cannot get back to these messages, as the console looses the scrollback buffer
<PhinnFort> gholm: also "dmesg | grep sata"
<PhinnFort> _eMaX_: log viewer is your friend
<_eMaX_> what is that
<mc__> can i use amd64 on my Intel Xeon?
<PhinnFort> _eMaX_: KSystemLog in the K-MEnu, under System
<_eMaX_> PhinnFort: ok information overflow. how can I disable starting kdm for a moment? I'd just like to see the fails scrolling back
<PhinnFort> _eMaX_: System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services i think
<PhinnFort> but System Services is crap, and you should use KControl;)
<PhinnFort> well, it's lagging and unusable here, but see if you can find KDM or XDM there
<PhinnFort> KDM, actually
<_eMaX_> tnx
<PhinnFort> (something that system intensive shouldn't be implemented in Python, though)
<_3fg> how do I enable the Mac-like toolbars?
<PhinnFort> _3fg: alt+f2, kcontrol search for "behaviour"
<_3fg> ok
<PhinnFort> then click on "behaviour"
<PhinnFort> :D
<gholm> PhinnFort: is there anyway to downgrade libata?
<gholm> to the edgy eft version?
<PhinnFort> gholm: i'm not too terribly familiar with how ubuntu handles this
<PhinnFort> i suspect the libata is part of the kernel packaage
<gholm> k
<gholm> PhinnFort: yes it is
<_3fg> aha, that did it
<_3fg> thanks :)
<PhinnFort> gholm: you could go in manually and fix it
<PhinnFort> _3fg: you're welcome;)
<gholm> PhinnFort: build my own kernel?  heh yeah right
<PhinnFort> gholm: it's not that hard, actually;)
<PhinnFort> just keep your tongue straight:P
<_3fg> now to make Opera look nice
<PhinnFort> _3fg: i don't think it's possible
<PhinnFort> _3fg: you could skin it, though
<PhinnFort> my.opera.com i think
<PhinnFort> but some parts will still look like crap
<_3fg> yeah
<PhinnFort> one of the kde devs tried to convince them to integrate better by re-using parts of KDE, like the widget theme, file dialogs and stuff
<_3fg> it only looks nice in windows
<PhinnFort> but they where going in the other direction
<PhinnFort> just use Konqueror;)
<_3fg> meh, does it have mouse gestures?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> kcontrol -> input actions
<_3fg> that's all I need :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<jlilly> why is it when I attempt to install things (like upgrades for amarok or kaffine or fresh install of vlc) I get errors. It says it will break previously installed packages, but I don't understand why.
<PhinnFort> select "konqueror gestures" and tick off the "disable" box
<PhinnFort> jlilly: how is your sources.list?
<jlilly> is it perhaps a bit of wierdness with my repositories or something?
<PhinnFort> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jlilly> PhinnFort: Good question. It worked for my upgraded...
<PhinnFort> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<PhinnFort> _3fg: you can have voice control in that same KControl module
<PhinnFort> it's really cool
<_3fg> nice
<_3fg> I don't have a mic though
<PhinnFort> me neither:(
<tobias_> good morning every body
<PhinnFort> i'm planning on buying a bluetooth-based mic thingy
<PhinnFort> !hi | tobias_
<ubotu> tobias_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tobias_> :-)
<PhinnFort> :)
<tobias_> i think mice are rather nive
<tobias_> em.. nice
<_3fg> how can I move the K Menu up to the Mac-like toolbar?
<PhinnFort> _3fg: i'm not really sure...
<_3fg> or is that bar not customizable
<PhinnFort> _3fg: maybe ask in #kde
<_3fg> ok
<gholm> PhinnFort: got any good howto links on a kernel upgrade?
<PhinnFort> gholm: search for the master kernel thread on ubuntuforums.org
<tobias_> can i upgrade kubuntu 6.10 to kubuntu 7.04 ?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<tobias_> 7.04 ist feisty ??
<LjL> _3fg: yes it is
<tobias_> nice ;)
<LjL> _3fg: http://ljl.byethost14.com/annotatedkde.png
<LjL> _3fg: i just right-click on the menubar and "Add applet", does that not work for you?
<_3fg> heheh, just like that
<tobias_>  is kubuntu 7.04 a stable version ?
<LjL> tobias_: yes
<tobias_> thanks
<tobias_> i am going to upgrade now
<tobias_> bye
<PhinnFort> glhf
<PhinnFort> as in good luck have fun
<_3fg> why don't page up/down scroll up and down on images in Konqueror
<PhinnFort> _3fg: i think you need to enable it in gwenview settings
<PhinnFort> alt+f2 -> gwenview -> settings
<tobias_> wow - what a incredible system - it can read my mind - i wanted to update - i clicked no key, but a dialog came, which wanted, that i upgrade my kubuntu :-)
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> magic
<roguejedix> Hey, can anyone take a look at my problem I posted on ubuntu forums? I can't seem to get a reply from anyone
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: link?
<roguejedix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427277
<jlilly> anyone using kickoff currently?
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: try going to "media:/"
<PhinnFort> jlilly: i would be, if the source would compile
<PhinnFort> :D
* jlilly chuckles.
<jlilly> just wondering how its search function compares to vista
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: Done. Can only see my HDDs and floppy
<jlilly> which is my favorite feature of vista as of yet
<PhinnFort> jlilly: i dunno what it uses
<PhinnFort> jlilly: probably beagle, which is better than vista's, afaik
<A_A> where is kib ?
<PhinnFort> jlilly: KDE 4 is supposed to have semantic search, which is really, really cool
<jlilly> sucks that there isn't a deb. in my repositories for kickoff yet :-/
<jlilly> PhinnFort: KDE4's eta?
<PhinnFort> sometime in 2007
<PhinnFort> for 4.0
* jlilly nods.
<PhinnFort> which isn't really feature complete
<_3fg> how to I access kcontrol?
<PhinnFort> 4.1 will be the "real" release, afaik
<PhinnFort> _3fg: alt+f2 type in "kcontrol" and hit enter
<_3fg> k
<epimeth> soooo.... KFTPgrabber or Kasablanca?
<epimeth> screenshots pull me to the former, name to the latter... what do you guys suggest / prefer?
<PhinnFort> epimeth: konqueror
<epimeth> seriously?
<jlilly> is alt+f2 the shortcut to run program?
<PhinnFort> jlilly: yeah
<sonoftheclayr> yes
<jlilly> :( not working for me.
<PhinnFort> epimeth: although I use dolphin
<roguejedix> Wonder why CDs work fine and DVDs don't
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: how about a "ls -l /media"?
<PhinnFort> !paste | roguejedix
<ubotu> roguejedix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<roguejedix> Just a sec
<roguejedix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18362/
<PhinnFort> is the dvd in the drive now?
<roguejedix> Yeah
<Tm_T> PhinnFort: jlilly: 4.0 is planned to be relased late autumn
<PhinnFort> Tm_T: late 2007;)
<Tm_T> actually I can give you date
<PhinnFort> Tm_T: i doubt it won't be changed
<PhinnFort> .P
<jlilly> Why would I get this when I'm root?     --     bash: kill: (7142) - Operation not permitted
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: can you paste the output of "dmesg | tail" into #flood
<PhinnFort> ?
<jlilly> I'm trying to kill kmix b/c I think it errored out.
<Tm_T> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: Sure thing
<MalMen> hello, i install now kbfx
<MalMen> how to start it ?
<_3fg> hm, I can't get mouse gestures to work
<PhinnFort> MalMen: right click on the panel at the bottom, add applet to panel
<PhinnFort> _3fg: did you enable them?
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: i think the DVD is bad
<RancidZA> where can i get a list of supported wireless nic's ?
<_3fg> they're not disabled
<PhinnFort> _3fg: are you using the right mousebutton
<_3fg> yep
<PhinnFort> _3fg: sure?
<PhinnFort> check "general settings" in the input actions settings
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: It works fine on my windows partition, though. Should I try putting another one in?
<PhinnFort> "settings for gestures" i think the tab is called
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: yeah
<MalMen> PhinnFort thanks, i think the kbfx is another substitute of k-menu
<PhinnFort> what kind of dvd's is it?
<MalMen> :)
<PhinnFort> MalMen: yeah, it is
<PhinnFort> but it sucks, imho;)
<PhinnFort> ugly and buggy:P
<MalMen> lol
<_3fg> whenever I try edit them, it doesn't recognize it
<MalMen> i am testing all of that
<_3fg> I'm guessing my mouse isn't being fully supported
<MalMen> i am being a linux configure pro :P
<PhinnFort> _3fg: what mouse button have you currently set?
<MidMark> LOL: in #apache channel write Ubuntu and have this back: "Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning 'I can't configure Debian'"
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: I've put in a video DVD now
<RancidZA> :/
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: have you installed the libdvdcss stuff?
<_3fg> uh, it should be right click
<PhinnFort> _3fg: but what is set in the KControl module?
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: Off medibuntu? Right after the install, yeah
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: have you codeine installed?
<RancidZA> someone please link me to a list of known natively supported wireless network cards plz..
<_3fg> hm, I see
<PhinnFort> RancidZA: giyf
<RancidZA> PhinnFort: hmm?
<PhinnFort> RancidZA: google is your friend
<RancidZA> i couldnt find it
<_3fg> in order to draw it, I need to hold left click
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: I do now :)
<RancidZA> thats why i came here
<_3fg> but if I do that in Konqueror, it just highlights text
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: can you play the DVD with it?
<PhinnFort> _3fg: but what button is configured?
<RancidZA> ooh ok
<RancidZA> i got it
<_3fg> what?
<_3fg> I don't know
<PhinnFort> _3fg: alt+f2, kcontrol, input actions, settings for gestures
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: Nope. I get two error messages.
<roguejedix> I'll paste them on #flood
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: what is the output of "sudo aptitude search libdvdcss2"
<PhinnFort> ?
<naor> hi all
<PhinnFort> !hi | naor
<ubotu> naor: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<naor> just starting on linux guys
<_3fg> it doesn't say a button
<_3fg> anywhere
<PhinnFort> _3fg: mine is in norwegian, but i'll give you a screenshot
<jlilly> naor: welcome to the dark side.
<_3fg> ok
<naor> tnx
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> anyone happens to have 2.6.21 with ubuntu?
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: i   libdvdcss2 - Library for accessing DVDs like block device usind deCSS if
<naor> be right back
<roguejedix> The rest is cut off
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: it seems like your drive won't read DVD's under linux :)
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: can you paste the whole output from dmesg to rafb.net/paste?
<naor> hi
<_3fg> brb
<PhinnFort> _3fg: http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/screenie7.jpg
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/p/5jje6691.html
<lettuce> has anyone here set up beryl and xgl on fiesty?
<lettuce> (kubuntu fiesty)
<LjL> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: i think there's something seriously wrong with the hardware detection
<neonlinux> hey all.... anyone know how (what application) kde uses to wrap gtk apps in its theme?
<PhinnFort> it detects it as a cdrom only
<PhinnFort> "[   27.140948]  sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1"
<LjL> neonlinux: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<LjL> !info gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: transitional dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 0.71~svn20070224-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 52 kB
<LjL> hm, transitional?
<LjL> oh, main package's called gtk-qt-engine now
<bumzo> anybody there
<bumzo> i need help
<bumzo> am trying to format my HDD
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: So is there a way to force re-detection?
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: i'm not sure...
<_3fg> I don't have that many options PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: it's a bit over my head, but can you paste "lsmod" too?
<_eMaX_> what's more, anyone is experiencing problems with knetworkmanager? specifically, I have 3 lines in /etc/networks/interfaces: iface eth3 inet dhcp , wireless-essid Wireless , wireless-key ... If I leave the first line in, then knetworkmanager does not find my wireless interface. If I take it out, /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager  does not start correctly.
<PhinnFort> _3fg: did you clicky on the 1. first?
<neonlinux> thanks LjL
<_3fg> the 1.?
<PhinnFort> i numbered the things you should click on
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/p/p5xOAC42.html
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> how can I add to /usr/local/lib/ ?
<stoft> !klaptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klaptop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Edulix> how can I add /usr/local/lib/ to ld.so.conf ?
<LjL> Edulix: edit it and add it?
<LjL> bumzo: and the problem is?
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: i really haven no idea what could be wrong
<PhinnFort> i'm just googling randomly around
<Edulix> LjL: in which format, something like include /usr/local/lib?
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: That's okay. Thanks anyway. I'll try upgrading the firmware or something
<PhinnFort> that might help
<PhinnFort> i found out what the error means, though
<PhinnFort> "Medium error:
<PhinnFort> unrecovered read error".
<roguejedix> Do tell
<LjL> Edulix: oh, it uses ld.so.conf.d now, i see... no, either 1) just do it the old way, i.e. type "/usr/local/lib" iirc or 2) use the ld.so.conf.d, i think the best way might be to create a new file /etc/ld.so.conf.d/custom and add the line there
<_3fg> ok
<Edulix> ok thanks now it works
<_3fg> now I've done what you showed in the screenshot
<_3fg> still doesn't work :(
<LjL> _3fg: what doesn't work?
<_3fg> mouse gestures
<LjL> _3fg: oh, thought you were talking about the menubar
<_3fg> nah, that works great
<PhinnFort> _3fg: have you selected the right mouse button?
<PhinnFort> i just showed you how to get to the settings
<_3fg> button 3, right??
<PhinnFort> with me, yes
<PhinnFort> then you need to click apply
<_3fg> yep
<roguejedix> PhinnFort: So what did you find out the error means?
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: "Medium error: unrecovered read error."
<PhinnFort> either the drive is damaged, or there's some low-level stuff that's failing
<PhinnFort> probably the latter, since it works in XP
<roguejedix> Oh, whoops. I thought that WAS the error
<PhinnFort> _3fg: have you click in on the individual actions and enabled them?
<PhinnFort> remembed the checkbox must NOT be ticked off
<_3fg> yep
<PhinnFort> maybe ask in #kde
<_3fg> I think maybe my mouse touchpad isn't fully supported
<roguejedix> Er, what's "low-level stuff"? I'm not familiar with the term
<PhinnFort> _3fg: as long as your mouse moves, it should work
<_3fg> oh well
<_3fg> I can live without them
<PhinnFort> roguejedix: the driver in the kernel handling the drive is failing
<PhinnFort> somehow
<PhinnFort> i believe
<roguejedix> Ah, thanks
<_3fg> if I could just disable clicking by touching the pad, then I'd be fine
<_3fg> any clues on that one?
<balint> hi, is there a channel for ktorrent?
<Tm_T> balint: #ktorrent ?
<balint> nope, im alone in the channle :(
<Tm_T> heh
<PhinnFort> _3fg: i think there's a tool for configuring touchpads
<Tm_T> !ktorrent | balint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> ksynaptic or something
<Tm_T> oh
<slawek> witam
<PhinnFort> balint: ktorrent.org
<PhinnFort>  /forums maybe
<balint> its really buggy, it cant recognize some seeds :(
<PhinnFort> !ksynaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> balint: ?
<PhinnFort> balint: it's working very well here
<PhinnFort> balint: it's actually the best torrent client i've ever used
<LjL> !info ksynaptics
<LjL> the touchpads are called Synaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 209 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<LjL> Synaptic is the GNOME package manager ;)
<PhinnFort> thanks for clarifying;)
<PhinnFort> i don't have a laptop;)
<balint> well here it cant start seeding some torrents. i got the files, but it satrts to download them again, instead of starting to seed
<PhinnFort> balint: have you imported them?
<PhinnFort> you need to import the downloaded files into ktorrents cache
<balint> how?
<PhinnFort> import existing download
<PhinnFort> on the file menu
<PhinnFort> i think
* PhinnFort has everything in norwegian
<bumzo> LjL ... i have a HDD that reads RAW on windows but cant see in on kubuntu
<balint> i only got, new, open, and quit in the file menu
<PhinnFort> balint: maybe it's a plugin
<PhinnFort> go into the settings and enable it
<PhinnFort> "partfileimportplugin"
<LjL> bumzo: "can't see it" meaning? can't see the partitions, can't see the entire drive? what have you tried?
<bumzo> waht do i do?
<LjL> bumzo: where's the HD located? primary master, slave, secondary master, slave? are you on Feisty? is the drive IDE or SATA?
<franky> ciaooo
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<franky> ok tnx very much
<bumzo> LjL .. i cant see it at all..i plug it in nothing happens. Its an external toshib HDD taht i connect to my usb drive #
<LjL> oh - external. might need special drivers if you're unlucky... what about "lsusb"?
<bumzo> lsusb??? ljl
<LjL> bumzo: type it in a terminal
<bumzo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 ljl
<stoft> LjL: nice command :)
<bumzo> bus 1 2 3 and 4
<LjL> bumzo: they're all listed as empty, like that? (you do have the HD plugged in yes? :P)
<balint> PhinnFort thx, now its working, but i dont know, its part of kde, so it must be good, but it uses 25 MB RAM in low memory usage mode, and utorrent uses about 6 MB
<PhinnFort> balint: where do you see that?
<bumzo> LjL ... yes its plugged in
<balint> ctrl-esc
<PhinnFort> balint: most of that memory is probably shared libraries, that is shared with the rest of the desktop too
<LjL> bumzo: ok, try pastebinning the output of "lshw"
<bumzo> and yes they are listed empty LjL
<LjL> bumzo: "sudo lshw", actually
<bumzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<franky> i'm looking for SuperKaramba, is there someone who could explain me how to install it??
<don> How can I raise screen resolution the high is 800x600 pannels are too big
<Tm_T> franky: "sudo apt-get install superkaramba" in konsole
<A_A> Since Cedega is intended to run standard 32-bit Windows games, it is by nature a 32-bit application. When running Cedega on a 64-bit Linux system, an appropriate 32-bit compatibility environment must be available.
<A_A> how do i get a 32-bit environment ?
<franky> and to remove it the command is "sudo apt-get remove superkaramba" ???
<Tm_T> franky: yes
<bumzo> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18370/
<franky> tnx very much
<Tm_T> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<bumzo> ljl .. lengthy ... hope its of help lol
<Tm_T> A_A: look there
<A_A> ta
<Tm_T> A_A: I hope it's mentioned there ;)
<Tm_T> !resolution | don
<don> ya
<bumzo> ljl .. .any luck?
<ubotu> don: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<don> i am lost it maxed at 800 i thought i could change it on post
<LjL> bumzo, if i'm not mistaken, it's really not seeing the drive in *any* way
<LjL> not even as an unknown device or something... unless i've missed it
<don> problem is some buttons are too far downto use
<bumzo> mmh ... so waht does that mean? i have lost my drive?
<don> thanks i will go there
<Surger> Is there a glibc 2.4 package for Dapper somewhere? I need to run a newer app which was linked in a newer version of Ubuntu but I cannot upgrade at the moment.
<LjL> bumzo: it just means that i've no idea how to start tackling the issue
<LjL> Surger: doubt it.
<Surger> Darn. :(
<bumzo> ljl your right. but knowing linux is not seeing it is the 1st ste[p. windows reads it as filetype RAW
<jlilly> any of you guys use Cedega?
<jlilly> I am curious, if I stop paying for it, do the games just become unaccessable?
<PhinnFort> it will kill your dog
<PhinnFort> why don't just use wine?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<balint> in the windows behaviors, the trasnculency is still in beta version???
<PhinnFort> yeah
<johnny_> I have a Brand New Toshiba Laptop that I have installed Feisty Kubuntu on and the sound does not play, but no sound server errors are generated. Any clue where I should start looking?
<pollyo> Anyone know the steps to setup a network card?
<pollyo> My feisty will not recognize the network card after installation but it does during the install.
<sunnyhours> !mondo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollyo> I believe it uses the madwifi driver.
<sunnyhours> pollyo: is it a wireless network card?
<pollyo> sunnyhours: Yes
<sunnyhours> mine actually worked in 6.10 without any installation needed. do you know your ssid?
<pollyo> sunnyhours: Yes. it is the default "linksys"
<sunnyhours> so what I did was (and it may be different for you) open the system settings thing
<pollyo> sunnyhours: My card does not even show up when I boot.  I simply have a loopback displayed with ifconfig
<sunnyhours> oooohhhhhhh
<Bluetooth> hi
<sunnyhours> gimme a sec
<pollyo> sunnyhours: In addition I only have terminal.  I am setting up the server edition without gui because of memory.
<balint> is that normal, that i set the mount points in fstab, but i cant see them, in the syystem settings->advanced->disk and filesyystems?????
<sunnyhours> ahh
<sunnyhours> does dmesg | grep wlan0 show anything?
<balint> so in fstab my /dev/hda1 is at /media/hda1   but in system setitngs... the mount point is clear :S
<pollyo> sunnyhours: No
<pollyo> sunnyhours: Funny thing is when I boot with the install recovery and go to a shell my card shows.
<sunnyhours> that is weird
<pollyo> sunnyhours: It gives me two options to select for a network card. (only one card in the system though)
<chief__> what card is it??
<sunnyhours> yeah, do you know the chipset?
<pollyo> chief__: D-link wda-2320
<pollyo> How do I load madwifi?
<pollyo> is it ismod?
<michi> hallo
<michi> wo finde ich etwas ber S-Video-Anschluss?
<sunnyhours> lsmod just shows the system modules
<sunnyhours> !madwifi
<chief__> pollyo  ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/README
<pag> !de | michi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> michi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chief__> with that i got my dwl-122 usb stick going
<pollyo> pag: : Is that command line?  I do not have GUI installed.
<chief__> yes
<michi> hi
<michi> versuch ichs hier nochmal:
<jjj> hello
<michi> kennt jemand gute Seiten fr S-Video
<michi> also Erklrunge, wie ich das zum laufen bekomme?
<PhinnFort> !de | michi
<ubotu> michi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<michi> sorry
<michi> again
<jjj> i can't speak german...
<michi> mist
<michi> excuse me
<jjj> but i want to learn...
<ferox> i'm using kubuntu
<ferox> i installed compiz-kde
<jjj> is that the 3d desktop environment?
<ferox> how can i set compiz start as default X manager?
<ferox> yes it is
<jjj> is beryl and compiz the same?
<Flying_Eagle> no. but almost ;)
<Flying_Eagle> they cooperate, jjj
<ruben_> hey. can you help me by installing the libdvdcss?
<ruben_> i use kubuntu in the newest 704 version
<ferox> they do similar work
<ruben_> i have downloaded
<ferox> is there someone who use compiz on kubuntu?
<ruben_> libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<ruben_> and now i tyoe in the shell: dpkg -i <name>.
<ruben_> but then the shell says to me, that another process is behinding it
<MalMen> hello, i have here a problem with kiba-dock, please take a look
<MalMen> http://monoport.com/2528
<MalMen> http://monoport.com/2528
<lz1gjd> how can i completely remove ubuntu desktop from kubuntu ?
<MalMen> lz1gjd on synaptic remove ubuntu-desktop
<MalMen> or something similar
<lz1gjd> ic, but i remember ive tried before,  and its says ubuntu-desktop is an metapackage or something and cant delete /
<MalMen> hmmm
<MalMen> strange
<MalMen> i was update here my ubuntu to kubuntu, but never tryed remove ubuntu
<MalMen> kubuntu is ubuntu + kde
<MalMen> nothing more
<lz1gjd> i know, i gave gnome a chance
<MalMen> and any other applications, but the base are the same
<lz1gjd> but i want my kde
<MalMen> lol
<MalMen> gnome is cool
<lz1gjd> gnome is sloowww
<HymnToLife> MalMen, correction, Kubuntu is Ubuntu plus a very partial and buggy KDE
<MalMen> but kde is cool too
<lz1gjd> (at least for me)
<pag> lz1gjd, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde <- that might work
* HymnToLife can't live without a vanilla KDE
<MalMen> please, anyone take a look on that, -< http://monoport.com/2528
<lz1gjd> thx
<HymnToLife> MalMen, segfault, that's bad
<HymnToLife> maybe a bug in kiba-dock
<MalMen> hmm
<chief__> any one know how to do a netinstall of 7.04 ??
<MalMen> chief__ sudo apt-get dist-update
<MalMen> i think
<chief__> no i mean from scratch
<nsm> hello all.
<nsm> I would please like to know how to NOT install the bootloader
<nsm> during the installation process their is just one small dialog mentioning the bootloader where you can insert a hard disk name.
<nsm> Do i leave it blank if i don't want to install the kubuntu bootloader
<johnny_> Hello, I have a Toshiba Satellite l35-S2161 that uses the Realtek Hidefinition Audio Chip. Sound worked with the live cd, but after install, there is no sound, and no sound server error msgs. I have made sure that the main channel is unmuted and that the ALSA is selected in SOund hardware in SYstem Settings.
<johnny_> I need to know where to start looking for the possible issues that are preventing sound.
<crimsun> johnny_: use model=auto
<crimsun> it's known and fixed already upstream, just not yet available in a kernel.
<johnny_> ok, thanks.
<dromer> hi all, I just installed sopcast o.2.8 but I need firefox to open linsk with sop:// with it, can someone explain (or point me in the right direction to) how I can do this? (I know I have to add something in about:config)
<strabes> dromer: you might want to ask in #ubuntu or #linux, there's a lot more activity in those channels
<dromer> ok, thnx
<RancidZA> im following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 for my RT wireless card
<RancidZA> but my makefile is failing with: RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/Module/rtmp_main.c:197: error: struct net_device has no member named get_wireless_stats
<_4strO> dromer: what's the probleme . install firefox ...
<johnny_> Thanks for the sound help, however :-)
<johnny_> It did not work, so I attempted to install the realtek supplied driver and totally hosed the sound architecture. LOL
<johnny_> I have got to get used to Debian based systems! (old slack hacker)
<johnny_> the kewl part was, as usual Realtek's Engrish was amusing!
<surgy> can someone help me get call of duty to work please? it got a gold rating from winehq and it has one bug, you cant install it beccuase it wont let you eject the first cd to use the second, but there is a fix on the wine appDB, talking about using symlinks? i know nothing about those. can someone shed some light?
<johnny_> anyways, thanks for the help today.
<RancidZA> any1 have any idea with my make?
<Hobbsee> !wine | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Hobbsee> that used to show ##winehq too
<johnny_> exit
<ericsson> I managed to get codecs/videos working again when upgrading to feisty (as discussed a few hours ago) so, codec/video problems + upgrade = solution :)
<surgy> Hobbsee: yah i got that part
<Hobbsee> i'd try in ##winehq, as they know more
<surgy> Hobbsee: yeah ill ask there, but i thought i whould check here, see if anyone knew anything about symlinks
<Hobbsee> surgy: oh, a symlink?  should be easy enough
<stoft> ericsson: congrats :)
<dromer> _4strO: ? .. I _have_ firefox ... it just doesn't know how to handle sop:// links
<Hobbsee> surgy: where's the site?
<dromer> _4strO: anyway, I'm upgrading this machine first now
<surgy> hobbsee: i just need to trick it into thinking both cds are mounted
<surgy> Hobbsee: let me get you a link
<surgy> Hobbsee: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2628
<Hobbsee> surgy: ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/where/you/want/the/link/to/go
<Hobbsee> check man ln for more info
<surgy> Hobbsee: ok, umm thanks for being as descriptive as you can (implying sarcasm)
<RancidZA> anyone?
<RancidZA> http://rafb.net/p/BkxoeX18.html <-- heres the pastebin of my errors
<surgy> RancidZA: whats the problem?
<RancidZA> surgy, check the rrors :/
<RancidZA> errors*
<RancidZA> http://rafb.net/p/BkxoeX18.html <-- any1 got any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<DarkED> hi, I'm using Kubuntu 7.04, how can I get an itemized list of all my partitions and how much space is left on them?
<Tm_T> howdy BluesKaj :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: guess what, we have snow again =)
<DarkED> I went into 'Disks' in system settings but it doesnt tell you how much space remains on a given partition
<stoft> DarkED: df -h
<DarkED> stoft: thank you :)
<stoft> yw
<ericsson> Are there any official reports as to if there is an increasing DoS- and virus epedemic directed towards *NIX symtems, since the release of Vista?
<DarkED> nice, that works
<ericsson> symtems could be systems ;)
<DarkED> now, how do i clear the apt-cache? the folder where packages go after download but before install?
<stoft> DarkED: :)
<ferox> does anyone know how to sobstitute kwin by compiz?
<ferox> does anyone know how to sobstitute kwin with compiz?
<Jucato> DarkED: sudo apt-get clean
<stoft> DarkED: sudo apt-get clean
<ericsson> DarkED: apt-get clean
<BluesKaj> Tm_T: ..it happens here too at this time of yr :(
<ericsson> lol
<DarkED> heh thanks
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: well, atleast it's cleaner in towns
<epimeth> Dolphin's default "Storage Media" icon is ugly... I want the one that is used in the panel... where is that icon located?
<Hobbsee> !compix
<DarkED> yeah, that definitely freed up some space on root (about 1.5gig)
<DarkED> nice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hobbsee> ferox: ^
<Hobbsee> epimeth: locate *.png and look in a likely place. /usr/share/icons, maybe
<epimeth> cheers Hobbsee... and while we're talking about Dolphin... how do I get that to be my default file manager?  there's nothing in "default applications" in the system settings?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T: heh it was 22C and sunny yesterday and we had a BBQ dinner...but it may snow tonite ...strange this so called "Global Warming"
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: indeed
<Jucato> epimeth: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> inode -> directory
<Hobbsee> thanks Jucato
<ericsson> Where would I go to get rid of that annoying translucent blue rectangle when running KDE?
* Hobbsee didnt know tha tone
<ferox> Hobbsee:  what "^" means?
<Hobbsee> ferox: means "look up"
<Jucato> ferox: look up :)
<Tm_T> ericsson: what where?
<Hobbsee> ferox: usually at the previous line
<ferox> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh I thought you were around when Tonio told me that
<ericsson> Tm_T: That there ;) No, seriously..the blue rectangle that shows when you 'click 'n drag' on the KDE desktop
<Hobbsee> Jucato: may well have been, but i might not have actually been looking at irc
<Tm_T> ericsson: hmm, you mean selection?
<Jucato> Rubberband effect in Appearance -> Style -> Effects tab ?
<ericsson> Tm_T: Yeah, I guess one could call it that as well ;) Mouse-cursor-thingie-sluggish-rubbish
<Tm_T> ericsson: ... I dont get any
<epimeth> cheers Jucato
<Tm_T> so without pic can't know what you really mean
<ericsson> Tm_T: You should celebrate it then, today already ;)
<BluesKaj> epimeth, did you check in adept?
<ericsson> Tm_T: It doesn't show in snap-shot :/
<Tm_T> ericsson: =)
<ericsson> Tm_T: I am SO not used to GUI ;)
<epimeth> BluesKaj: check what in adept?
<Tm_T> ericsson: have camera around? ;--P
* stoft chuckles
<ericsson> Tm_T: hahah, you'd wish :)
<Tm_T> heh, too easy ;)
<BluesKaj> sorry epimeth , I misread , i thought you were looking to install dolphin
<Hobbsee> surgy: you asked about symlinks, i told you.  i'm not very familiar with how wine works, to offer a solution on how to mount the "z:" drive, which, afaik, doesnt actually exist in linux, and i think wine might create it.  so you might have to ask in ##winehq for that part.
<ericsson> Jucato: I found some rubber-thingie there but I already un-ticked "enable GUI effects". Them flashy thingies hurts my eyes!
* Tm_T really wonders what is that
<ericsson> Tm_T: You should be happy not to know what it is...I can't get rid of that bloody thing ;)
<stoft> ericsson: install fluxbox, ion, ratpoison or something. :)
<ericsson> stoft: I tried pouring coca-cola over the monitor, didn't help..
<ericsson> Ehh...
<ericsson> Ok people, I had to enable ALL GUI effects, then remove the rubber-band-thingie, then turn off ALL GUI effects, and now it's gone!
* stoft wanders off to explore gui effects... ;)
<BluesKaj> eye candy ...dunno why ppl bother
<Tm_T> ericsson: haha, I fiddled around that thing and now kwin crashed =)
<ericsson> Tm_T: It was under System Settings - > Apperance -> Styles -> Effects
<Tm_T> ericsson: yes
<ericsson> Not very stable thing :)
<ericsson> BluesKaj: Eyecandy, that's what we call Vista around here..
* Jucato has never had any problems with its stability though...
<ericsson> Or..correction, that's not even candy..
<balint> where can i check how many free space do i have on my ext3 partition?
<ericsson> Jucato: I had, when trying to turn it off :)
<Jucato> :P
<ericsson> balint: df -H
<Jucato> balint: df -h
<Aaronfromchina> how to turn off sound when I get a message in Kopete?
<balint> and in GUI is it possible to check? just wanna know :)
<Jucato> balint: if you want a GUI to go with it, try installing Filelight
<_4strO> Aaronfromchina: in kopette options ?
<balint> but how could this be? i mean that kde is not able to show free space? :)
<Jucato> balint: or, right-click on any empty space in Konqueror (file manager) and select properties. the bottom part
<_4strO> balint: just pass your mouse pointer on a dir
<Aaronfromchina> _4strO: I found it. thanks. :)
<balint> damn, i only got 841 MB free space :'(
<stoft> !kdf | balint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ericsson: beryl isn't classified as eye candy :) ...well , maybe window dressing eh ?
<stoft> balint: kdf = KDiskFree displays the available file devices (hard drive partitions, floppy and CD drives, etc.) along with information on their capacity, free space, type and mount point. It also allows you to mount and unmount drives and view them in a file manager.
<ericsson> BluesKaj: Never tried it, probably won't either..I already have problems with KDE :)
<stoft> BluesKaj: are you running beryl?
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> nope stoft
<balint> in adept i only find gtkdiskfree, thats for gnome, will it work for kde?
<stoft> balint: hang on
<BluesKaj> balint: the kde version is 'kdf'
<stoft> balint: kdf is part of kdeutilities I think
<balint> thx
<carles> erm
<balint> yes, kdf is the point
<carles> do ya know how can i access to my other hd info (ntfs)?
<ericsson> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nanothief> hey I'm having problems installing php5 and apache2 with kubuntu feisty
<balint> and how can i empty the package cache? or it unloads it automaticallyy?
<stoft> balint: sudo apt-get clean
<carles> thx
<nanothief> the html pages load, but php pages don't
<stoft> balint: I can't find kdf/kdeutils in adept, I would just do "sudo apt-get install kdf"
<balint> !kdirstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdirstat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balint> kdirstat is also good
<balint> u just found it
<Hobbsee> stoft: correct
<Hobbsee> stoft: assuming you have universe
<balint> yupppppii after cleaning, i have 1,5 GB free space :D:D:D:
<morpheus> anybody know anything about database replication on a kubuntu server (using mysql)?
<stoft> nanothief: check your /etc/apache2/mods-enabled to see if php is there
<BluesKaj> stoft:  did you install kde ?
<nanothief> stoft: ok
<korobase> Any one here work on linux platform for developing game software?
<stoft> BluesKaj: eh... yes. but I think I missed the context of your question...
<BluesKaj> nm
<nanothief> stoft: i think it is, there is a file in that folder called php5.conf
<korobase> How to set up a develop environment for game programming?
* BluesKaj needs a coffee to wake up..not reading properly this morning 
<korobase> in ubuntu linux.
<stoft> nanothief: and a php5.load as well?
<nanothief> stoft: yes
<stoft> k
<stoft> nanothief: have you restarted apache after install of php?
<BluesKaj> ktorrent keeps crashing as if there was a timer inside it ... every hr it seems
<ericsson> Wouldn't it be enough to add index.php to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf now?
<D4kk0n> how to enable mp3 support in Amarok?
<LjL> !mp3 > D4kk0n    (D4kk0n, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stoft> ericsson: actually I'm not sure, I've fiddled more with apache under windows than linux. :-/
<nanothief> stoft: yes, i did a restart, and a force-reload. I'm getting the output of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18383/
<Bluetooth> hi all
<Bluetooth> need help
<Bluetooth> having problems while upgrading to 7.04
<ericsson> nanothief: Try to add index.php to DirectoryIndex in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf then..
<stoft> nanothief: in other words something else is already listening on port 80?
<Bluetooth> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/1579/snapshot3rd1.png
<Bluetooth> this is a screenshot
<nanothief> stoft: yes, but I'm not sure what it could be (i only installed feisty a week ago)
<Bluetooth> having this output on Adept
<stoft> nanothief, you can probably figure it out with "lsof", hang on, need to read up on the man page.
<ericsson> nanothief: do netstat -tap in terminal
<Bluetooth> hello
<nanothief> I did the netstat -tap command, and i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18385/
<Bluetooth> can anybody help me
<stoft> Bluetooth: just ask your quesiton instead of waiting for someone to say yes
<Hobbsee> !anyone | Bluetooth
<ubotu> Bluetooth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pike_> guys im in virtualpc (long story) getty isnt working and neither is mouse. is there a shortcut key to open konsole?
<nanothief> erricsson: do i just add the line "index.php" to the apache2.conf file?
<ericsson> nanothief: try kill 5135
<Bluetooth> having problems while upgrading to 7.04
<Bluetooth> output of Adept on screenshot http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/1579/snapshot3rd1.png
<ericsson> nanothief: Yes, under the category DirectoryIndex, there you add index.php
<Bluetooth> I ASKED
<nanothief> ericsson: the kill command fixed it :)
<ericsson> brilliant :)
<nanothief> ericsson: umm how do I fix it permanently?
<ericsson> nanothief: it should work now, it was just a process that was stuck (remains of apache)
<nanothief> oh okay
<balint> How can I lock session with a command???
<ericsson> nanothief: but try /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nanothief> ericsson: its still good. Thanks for your help :D
<ericsson> nanothief: no problems, mate..
<balint> anybody knows how to lock?
<pike_> no default kde shortcut to open konsone?
<pike_> shortcut key I mean
<stoft> balint: with a key? :) there is a lock applet, otherwise I would look through global shortcuts, it might be there
<stoft> pike_: create one under settings
<balint> stoft i would like to lock from alt-f2 command line
<stoft> balint: ctrl+alt+L locks
<balint> thx
<pike_> stoft: im in ms virtulpc and cant alt-f? and mouse isnt working.. :)
<stoft> brb - coffee
<Bluetooth> so
<Bluetooth> still nobody?
<formatter> stoft: if i want install x-server in xubuntu in kubuntu, is there are problem with it..
<Bluetooth> hello
<Bluetooth> having problems while upgrading to 7.04
<Bluetooth> output of Adept on screenshot http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/1579/snapshot3rd1.png
<The_Machine> Having an issue with 7.04 on my laptop.  It seems every other time it won't pick up any wireless networks..
<The_Machine> but i'm POSITIVE they're in range.  It also seems to coincide with the fact that i won't have any AC plugged in, but it says that there is no battery detected..
<The_Machine> but, the battery thing aside (unless you think they're related)
<formatter> the_machines:yes,my laptop with kubuntu cant connecting to the network too..
<The_Machine> formatter - does it ever work?
<The_Machine> because half the time it'll show wireless networks
<formatter> never..
<ericsson> Bluetooth: what version are you running at the moment=?
<The_Machine> oh, well
<The_Machine> seems to be a different issue
<Bluetooth> 5.10
<The_Machine> because mine has worked several times
<formatter> the_machines:last day i've got information with kwlan..but it still cant connectin..
<ubuntu> LjL do you work here??
<ericsson> Bluetooth: Try to write: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f --fix-missing
<ubuntu> How do I find my mac adress?
<LjL> ubuntu: what do you mean now
<ubuntu> You are always here
<LjL> ubuntu: no, i don't "work" here.
<ubuntu> Do you get paid, or is a woluntair helper or something?
<LjL> the latter
<ubuntu> And how do I find my mac adress?
<ericsson> ubuntu: It would be as easy as ifconfig
<jhutchins> LjL: We're mostly just fellow users who came here looking for answers and stayed to help those who we could.
<Bluetooth> :))))
<Bluetooth> started to install now
<LjL> jhutchins: ehm, i don't you meant that for me? =)
<formatter> whois
<ubuntu> LjL Do you have a job, or something?
<ericsson> Bluetooth: sounds like it worked :)
<Bluetooth> seems to be fine
<Bluetooth> thanx
<Bluetooth> :))
<LjL> ubuntu: my business honestly, and we're offtopic
<ericsson> Bluetooth: No problems mate..
<stoft> pike_: solve your problem yet?
<ubuntu> Do I need the bluetoot programs if I don't have a bluetoot card?
<ericsson> ubuntu: nope :)
<pike_> stoft: nope
<ubuntu> What is berryl?
<ubuntu> Do I need it??
<The_Machine> no.
<The_Machine> :)
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, beryl-project.org
<The_Machine> it's basically eyecandy/themes
<pike_> stoft: i think my main prob is my IT dep and their fear of vmware
<stoft> pike_: try alt+space, if you've got katapult running it will let you start konsole
<formatter> heyy,everyone can help me..i've got problem with my wifi network cant connecting to the network..
<The_Machine> pike - the rest of my dept. fears VMWare
<The_Machine> i'm the only one who uses it
<The_Machine> sucks :/
<ericsson> BluesKaj would argue that it's NOT eyecandy, it's windos dressing according to him ;)
<stoft> pike_: virtualpc, is that the ms ware?
<The_Machine> ericsson: dressing = eyecandy.
<The_Machine> :P :)
<BluesKaj> eyecandy is windowdressing , ericsson :)
<ericsson> The_Machine: I'm to old for this :)
<ubuntu> The login screen how do I change it so I wont have to write my username (I still want to write te password)??
<adaptr> system -> admin -> login window
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, that is the default behaviour for KDM
<ericsson> ok, conclusion: beryl = thick custard dressing
<pike_> stoft: yeah
<The_Machine> old?  hmm.
<ubuntu> I'm using kubuntu, there is no admin in system
<BluesKaj> gents , for some reason I'm getting ./configure errors to do with GTK_CONFIG, when installing Xtraceroute ...I also get a "makefile" error "notargets specified . I guess it has to do with that "./configure" isn't creating the make file...any suggestions ?
<The_Machine> (how old?) :)
<ericsson> ubuntu: the root user is locked by default
<ubuntu> I know
<ubuntu> Andit is irrelevant
<ericsson> The_Machine: Heading up to mid-way, to put it that way..
<ubuntu> Yorokobi, No it only shows the username of the last logged in person-
<ericsson> BluesKaj: got compiler?
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, yep, the default behaviour. Do you want it to show the _same_ user name every time?
<The_Machine> pfft.  that isn't old!
<stoft> pike_: my colleague uses that quite a bit, unfortunately he's not here right now. however there's some trick to activating function key functionality, I can't remember if it's F8 or similar, I would google for it.
<ubuntu> No, I want it to list alll users like in windows xp.
<BluesKaj> not installed by default , ericsson ?
<ericsson> The_Machine: In my opinion I'm already old 'n grey ;)
<Yorokobi> There *might* be a KDM theme that allows that ...
<pike_> stoft: i see thx
<ubuntu> If i scerw up kdm, would it be a big problem to restore it?
<stoft> pike_: hope you find it, handy to have :D
<ericsson> BluesKaj: Not sure about 7.04, but I would say no, not by default..
<ubuntu> I found it, thanks
<deviance> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<mahdi> neat.
<Bluetooth> ericsson, got error
<BluesKaj> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ericsson> Bluetooth: what did it say now?
<Bluetooth> returned error 1
<ericsson> Bluetooth: would you care to elaborate further on that? :)
<Bluetooth> donno
<BluesKaj> hmmm strange ericsson...I installed build-essential ,first thing ...din't realize it was called 'compiler' ...but it must be broken
<ubuntu> How do I install kdm theme manager??
<ericsson> Bluetooth: So, the upgrade just stopped, giving you an error just saying: error1, and then nothing?
<Bluetooth> yes
<Bluetooth> it said apt-get, or some other program, returned error 1
<ericsson> BluesKaj: Could be you need -dev packages as well
<Bluetooth> I started it again
<Bluetooth> intalling till now
<Bluetooth> will see
<dewey> good day mates
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, Kmenu->System Settings->Advanced->Login Manager, switch to Administrator and put check marks next to everyone you want to show up as well as next to the "Show list" option.
<dewey> I upgraded to feisty and now mpg files will not play but I can paly wmv files using kaffeinw?
<ericsson> Bluetooth: you could try to to do the following: sudo apt-get clean apt-get update apt-get upgrade apt-get dist-upgrade -f --fix-missing
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, under the Users tab
<Bluetooth> will try if it will stop again
<Bluetooth> going fine now
<ericsson> Bluetooth: Let it run if it runs..
<Bluetooth> yeah
<Bluetooth> and another thing
<Bluetooth> is it possible to access a web server by localhost?
<Bluetooth> because when I try to it returns Page could not be found
<dec> anyone know why when I shut down feisty it will not shut down completely, i have to turn the machine off
<Bluetooth> but I can access it from another PCs in network
<ubuntu> How can I use diffrent images for diffrent accounts??
<ericsson> !medibuntu | dewey
<ubotu> dewey: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<mahdi> dec: when you use 'sudo shutdown now' from the konsole does it give any errors?
<ericsson> Bluetooth: Are you running the server on the same machine as the one you are accessing it from?
<dec> haven't tried that so should i use alt f2 and then run sudo shutdown now
<mahdi> try it and see if it returns anything funky, dec
<dec> if it does then what
<ubuntu> what is medibuntu??
<Bluetooth> yes
<mahdi> dec: come back and show me what the error is, or we can just cross that off and move on to another theory
<Bluetooth> I tried both localhost and 127.0.0.1
<Bluetooth> won't work
<dec> ok
<ericsson> ubuntu: files and contents that could not be included in the distrubution for legal reasons, like various video supports
<Bluetooth> but apache says it uses 127.0.0.1 as domain name
<ericsson> Bluetooth: If I don't remember wrong, there is a line in apache's httpd.conf which says: allow localhost yes|no
<ubuntu> But I can download them?
<ericsson> ubuntu: read on that page, it's up to your own discretion how you use them
<ubuntu> What version of KDE is the newest?
<Jucato> ubuntu: KDE 3.5.6
<Jucato> (3.5.7 will be out by May)
<ubuntu> So kde 4 isn't released yet?
<Jucato> nope. target date is on October
<Jucato> (quite tentative)
<Bluetooth> ok. where is this file?? :)
<Bluetooth> (I'm not good in linux file structure :)
<nuu> ericsson: you probably mean the server-status "special" apache page
<dewey> er
<nuu> theoretically if apache binds to 0.0.0.0 (ie all addresses), you shoudl be able to access it from every interface
<dewey> ericsson, that  url is not opeing?
<ericsson> nuu: Could be, but I was thinking of the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf (if that one still exists)
<dewey> opening
<ericsson> dewey: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<nuu> yeah, that's apache2.conf in apache2
<dewey> it opened fina;lly
<ericsson> dewey: ok
<nuu> at least on ubuntu
<nuu> httpd.conf is there but it's just a stub
<ericsson> nuu: ok, that makes sense :)
<ubuntu> How do I mount a windows partion, I forgott?
<ericsson> ubuntu: fat or nfts?
<ubuntu> ntfs
<ericsson> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Bluetooth> ericsson there is such file, but it's nearly empty
<ubuntu> I do not need a driver, I already have one mounted, but the other one won't mount.
<Bluetooth> contents some comments
<ericsson> Bluetooth: as nuu said, it's a stub.
<ericsson> ubuntu: try mount -a and see if it pops up..
<nuu> Bluetooth: do you have a file named ports.conf ?
<Jucato> !ntfs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Bluetooth> I have apache2.conf
<Bluetooth> looking ther, didn't see the directive u mentioned
<nuu> what directive ?
<ubuntu> Ignoring /dev/sda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> Ignoring /dev/sdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> it says
<ubuntu> that
<Bluetooth> allow localhost yes|no
<Bluetooth> ericsson told there might such directive there
<nuu> Bluetooth: paste output of "sudo netstat -nap | grep apache"
<ericsson> Bluetooth: You have newer version than I'm used to..
<dewey> ericsson, hmm I did what it said on the website and nothing happened?
<dewey> no updates?
<ericsson> dewey: have you tried sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<ubuntu> Why do I have a partion for a floppy drive??
<dewey> ericsson, yes
<mahdi> in fstab? those aren't partitions, those are mount points
<mad>  heres the paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18396/ ->  kaffeine crashed by clicking on the dvb-tab, when running as sudo it doesnt crash.. anybody knows why?
<mahdi> and devices
<korobase> Help me!!  /usr/bin/ld:cannot find -lXxf86vm
<Bluetooth> pastebin.ca/465713
<Bluetooth> there
<korobase> which package I have not installed?
<Bluetooth> pastebin.ca/465715 - my apache2.conf
<dewey> Fetched 4B in 2m10s (0B/s)
<dewey> Reading package lists... Done
<dewey> ericsson, so everything is updated?
<nuu> what's your problem again ?
<Bluetooth> <ericsson> installed all packeges, how do I now wheter upgraded to 7.04??
<nuu> what page you cant display
<Bluetooth> nuu me?
<nuu> yes
<Bluetooth> I can't open my web server by localhost
<Bluetooth> meaning from server itself
<nuu> using what address ?
<Bluetooth> localhost or 127.0.0.1
<nuu> ok what does tail /var/log/apache2/error.log say ?
<Bluetooth> pastebin.ca/465726
<Bluetooth> <ericsson> u here?
<nuu> ok, if you try to open http://localhost , and check that error.log file again
<nuu> do you notice anything different ?
<nuu> or just the same stuff
<Bluetooth> same shit
<nuu> what's the error page you get ?
<Bluetooth> 502
<Bluetooth> shit it's proxy error
<Bluetooth> :)))))
<Bluetooth> will try to fix it now
<nuu> haha
<nuu> there ;)
<nuu> you got a listening proxy on localhost:80
<nuu> i suggest you switch port to 8081 or similar
<Bluetooth> haha
<Bluetooth> me idiot
<Bluetooth> just had to add localhost to proxy exeption list
<nuu> nah, you distracted ;)
<Bluetooth> :)))))
<nuu> if you add localhost to proxy exception, you wont be able to access the proxy from the local machine
<nuu> which could be ok for you, but could as well be limiting
<nuu> in that if you use a caching proxy, like squid, it can fasten web access time
<nuu> therefore you may as well change the proxy port and reconfigure your lan boxes, if you got few
<Bluetooth> nuu how to check version of Kubuntu?
<nuu> lsb_release -a
<Bluetooth> hurrah
<Bluetooth> got Fiesty
<Bluetooth> thanx a lot to <ericsson> and you, nuu
<Bluetooth> ;)
<nuu> np
<Bluetooth> have to go now
<Bluetooth> peace, mates
<nuu> seeya
<bob__012> stop
<ericsson> hmm..
<ericsson> feisty + dell = true http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/biographies/en/msd_computers?c=us&l=en&s=corp
* HymnToLife is away: it's this
* HymnToLife is back (gone 00:00:11)
<acidBURN> question on feisty with broadcom 4318, does it support it?
<HymnToLife> acidBURN, it should, with ndiswrapper
<HymnToLife> (or bcm43xx maybe)
<acidBURN> well, I did this in dapper
<acidBURN> now its feisty
<acidBURN> heard they where working on a fix
<Alarm> hello , i try to make my usb hd to be automounted when i turn it on , and unmounted when i turn it off. i did add my user in the plugdev group re-loged in . and made a pmount /dev/sda1 , and it worked without any problem. but when i turned off the the drive and then on again , i get the messege :  mount point /media/win5 is occupied
<Alarm> how could i fix that and let my os mount it unmount when i turn it on/off
<acidBURN> now, here where it gets fun
<acidBURN> I purchase a netgear WG511T, pcmcia card, which work for the most part out of the box.... Hower
<nuu> Alarm: there's no such thing as "automatic unmount"
<nuu> if you yank the power cable off something, not even Jesus will have time to cleanly unmount whatever filesystem was on the poor thing
<nuu> :)
<acidBURN> however, I did see knetworkmanger show signal strength, but when rebooting, it does not show signal strength again...?
<acidBURN> 
<nuu> you have to manually unmount the partition in use before you plug it out
<nuu> that's the way it works
<sunnyhours> gdm is just a login manager right? will that screw up anything on my kubuntu install?
<Alarm> nuu,  ok unmounting it is not actullly my problem but mounting it mainly
<nuu> gdm is the gnome desktop manager
<nuu> automounting should work out of the box
<Alarm> when i turn it of i have to write always in the console pmount /dev/sda1 to be able to view the files of that disk
<ericsson> nuu: Are you sure Jesus can't clean it? He's quite fast you know..
<Alarm> when i double click on the removable disk i get the message i wrote above
<nuu> ericsson: ok maybe only Jesus ;)
<nuu> and Chuck Norris, of course
<ericsson> Yeah, chuck can if anyone can
<Alarm> steven cegal also, but i dont think he can help me much with the external drive at the moment :)
<sunnyhours> nuu: what would you recommend for setting a particular user to autologin with fluxbox on startup of my kubuntu system?
<acidBURN> wouldn't the netgear WG511T give me more native support than the broadcom 4318 ?
<nuu> not sure how to set someone to autologin, you should have a desktop manager choice at logon
<ericsson> Has anyone here tried zimbra-server?
<nuu> can't help there buddy, sorry
<sunnyhours> nuu: no worries.... thanks
<nuu> np
* Yorokobi is waiting for Zimbra to support PostgreSQL before trying it out.
<nuu> Alarm: is your partition in /etc/fstab ?
<Alarm> no, i was told that it doesnt need to be
<nuu> indeed, it doesn't
<fulat2k> rather off topic... anyone here can recommend a good timesheet tracking application?  has to be open source. :)
<Alarm> so i did remove it
<ericsson> Yorokobi: I am in the middle of reading/installing that cr**
<nuu> the hal/udev automounter kicks in, and allocates a temporary mountpoint for it
<nuu> so what do you get, when you plug the disk in ?
<Alarm> but dont get it what has the /media/win5 dir to do with
<Alarm> the dialog window opens , to press ok (to open it) or cancel
<nuu> and it opens ? ie, it's correctly automounted ?
<Alarm> no i get the error message : the mount point /media/win5 is allready occupied
<Alarm> although : rockpc:/home/alarm# umount /media/win5 umount: /media/win5: not mounted
<nuu> what does "mount | grep win5" report ?
<Alarm> nothing , no output
<nuu> hm
<Alarm> as i said. i did add my user in the plugdev group and reloged
<nuu> what's the label of the partition ?
<nuu> and what's the filesystem you're trying to mount ?
<Alarm> then i did pmount /dev/sda1 and it got mounted. i know that if i will do it now, it will be ok . but once i turn it off and on again, i get the same message with "occupied"
<Alarm> ntfs
<nuu> is the label of that ntfs partition "win5" by any chance ?
<Alarm> no , if u mean the title lable of the drive its Movable
<nuu> hm, ok
<nuu> try pmount /dev/sda1 usbdisk
<Alarm> win5 was a direcotry that i created yesterday by trying to mount it with the fstab
<nuu> see if it mounts like that
<Alarm> but i didnt use it since then
<Alarm> neither is there any other entry with the /dev/sda1 in the fstab anymore
<Alarm> nuu,  as i said, it mounts like that. it mounts with pmount /dev/sda1 (without the usbdisk) , but when i turn off (even if before turning off i "remove safely" ) the disk, and then turn it on again, and try to get in the partition i get again the same error messege, and have to pmount it again
<nuu> ok, it's almost as if pmount isnt correctly releasing the mountpoint
<ericsson> Anyone know what NPTL is?
<nuu> if i get this right
<Alarm> frankly talking, i couldnt find something online that i could understand and could help me also. i am sure there is something but where :)
<Alarm> nuu believe me i know less than u do :) so could be that u are right
<binks_work> does anyone no webdav
<nuu> ok, let's try this..
<nuu> mount it, and from command line, without "safely removing" it, do a pumount /dev/sda1
<nuu> does that help any ?
<Alarm> mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 usbdisk ?
<nuu> yeah, usbdisk is just to make it mount somewhere else
<nuu> so as to make pmount believe the mountpoint ain't busy
<nuu> you can very well pmount /dev/sda1 ihatepmount if you want ;)
<Alarm> ok, first result. i did pmount /dev/sda1 usbdisk and it mounted it , and i can get in . till now i didnt have any problem with it, i had when turning of
<paparounas> if anyone knows how to setup an ISDN modem with KPPP plz tell me
<Alarm> now let me unmount it
<nuu> ok
<Alarm> ok unmounted it. now turn it off and on again ?
<nuu> yup
<ubuntu> anyone here??
<Alarm> same error
<nuu> usbdisk busy ? or win5 busy ?
<ubuntu> what time is it in kubuntu??
<dac_> ubuntu,we're here.
<Alarm> win5
<ubuntu> ok
<dromer> hi all, I upgraded my ubuntu yesterday from edgy to feisty, now I can't see any of the rogular window options like move to viewport right
<dromer> in beryl*
<ubuntu> So I have an internett connection?
<nuu> Alarm: cat /etc/fstab | grep -i win5
<dac_> yes
<ubuntu> How can I check if I have a working internett connection
<ubuntu> ??
<nuu> ubuntu: no, you're chatting to a local network of proxy bots, emulating irc on your local kubuntu installation
<nuu> proxy drone nuu reporting for duty
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: uh, you're online if you're here.
<Alarm> #/dev/sda1    /media/win5    ntfs    auto,gid=1000,umask=0002    0    0
<Jucato> ubuntu: the fact that you're online means you're connected
<nuu> Alarm: cat /etc/fstab | grep -i sda1
<Alarm> #/dev/sda1    /media/win5    ntfs    auto,gid=1000,umask=0002    0    0
<ubuntu> SO you can confirm I have an working internett connection`
<Yorokobi> nuu, shorter: grep -i sda1 /etc/fstab
<Alarm> same entry
<nuu> Yorokobi: deformation ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: you do, obviously.  you're here
<Alarm> but its commented
<Alarm> should i remove it completely ?
<nuu> nope, commented should be pretty fine
<nuu> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> i need to scour my logs and put up a "clueless" page for some laughs
<Alarm> dont get its problem with /media/win5
<ubuntu> Do I still have internett??
* fagin suspects that ubuntu is a troll for some reason
<Yorokobi> No, ubuntu, you don't. Its down now.
<ubuntu> Or am I offline now?
<ubuntu> a troll??
<nuu> Alarm: yet the error reports win5 every time
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ti541210a340-2171.bb.online.no]  by LjL
<LjL> correct
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nuu> did you reboot your box since you modified fstab ? i know it sounds weird, but...did you ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+d Steinar]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Alarm> nuu , a silly question, should i pumount it , turn it off. restart and try ?
<Alarm> u're in my mind
<nuu> heh
<nuu> you haven't ?
<Alarm> well i did log out when i did add alarm user in the plugdev only
<Alarm> honestly i cant remember if i did restart again after i did comment out that line
<nuu> Alarm: grep -i sda1 /etc/mtab
<Alarm> let me restart
<Alarm> no output
<nuu> ok. try a reboot
<nuu> see ya
<Alarm> okie
<Alarm> be back
<kilrae_> anybody know the difference between the 'ati' and 'radeon' drivers?
<Alarm> ok here i am
<bipolar> kilrae: they are the same
<Alarm> turn it on ?
<bipolar> kilrae: afaik
<nuu> yes Alarm
<nuu> ah, before you do
<nuu> sudo rmdir /media/win5 please :)
<bipolar> kilrae: using 'ati' will load radeon if it detects a supported card
<Alarm> same
<aaroncampbell> Has anyone had problems printing from any specific applications?  Maybe Java based apps?  I can't seem to print from Zend Studio, but I can print from everything else I've tried.  It says "No Print Service Found"
<bipolar> kilrae: again, afaik. I could be incorrect
<nuu> try the rmdir
<nuu> does it allow you to delete it ?
<Alarm>  the /media/win5 is allready occupied
<aaroncampbell> I have a support ticket into Zend, but they seemed unfamiliar with the issue, so I thought I'd ask here too
<nuu> heh, this really looks like a busy mountpoint
<nuu> yet mtab reports nothing
<nuu> hmm
<Alarm> ok did remove it
<bipolar> kilrae: my laptop uses the 'ati' driver and it loads the 3d radeon support on my radeon 9000
<nuu> ok, how ?
<Alarm> i mean i removed the win5 dir
<nuu> ok, try again
<Alarm> nuu and i am sure i am not in that directory when i try to mount it
<the_Un-Named> hello all, I got a small problem, I'm fine once I get it installed but my kubuntu feisty fawn(7.04) freezes at 63%, I can install xubuntu 6.06 fine though
<Alarm> eheh now i got another error : could not enter folder /media/win5
<nuu> would you please delete that /etc/fstab entry :)
<nuu> remove the line completely
<USMarine> the_Un-Named could the cd be damaged?
<nuu> and retry
<the_Un-Named> I've tried reburning the cd a few times and the md5 checksum is fine
<nuu> i know this SHOULD NOT work, but at this point, i wouldnt be surprised if it did
<pose> did somone know a good erp for linux?
<USMarine> the_Un-Named i had some edgy problems when using the kubuntu cd, so i installed ubuntu and then migrated the desktop
<kilrae> aha, i found it
<llutz> hi
<Alarm> ok back to the old classics now: mount point /media/win5 is allready occupied
<nuu> is the directory there ?^
<the_Un-Named> USMarine, I assume I should just install ubuntu then apt-get update?
<Alarm> nuu not really
<kilrae> ati is a loader for all ati cards, it detects your card and loads the proper driver for that series
<nuu> grep -Ri win5 /etc/*
<USMarine> the_Un-Named no, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<nuu> anything jumping to the eye ?
<the_Un-Named> ok thanks, I'll try it and post back in 2 weeks
* the_Un-Named broke his motherboard trying to update bios... *looks inneocent*
<Alarm> many permitions denied i see..
<Alarm> but nothing with win5
<nuu> ah, you're not logged in as root...put "sudo" in front of that line
<nuu> also, plug the disk in, and do a sudo vol_id /dev/sda1
<Alarm> nuu no return
<just-this-time> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Alarm> rockpc:/home/alarm# vol_id /dev/sda1
<Alarm> bash: vol_id: command not found
<nuu> sudo apt-get install volumeid
<nuu> and retry
<Alarm> now i will dissapoint u, i am on debian , and i dont see any volumeid in the repository
<nuu> oh
<[tUd] Pensacola> is it normal for the screensaver to work in preview but not when it's actually needed in 7.04?
<acidBURN> anyone for help with netgear WG511T
<Alarm> could i maybe have done something wrong when adding the user alarm in the plugdev group ?
<nuu> type "groups"
<llutz> acidBURN: works fine here with madwifi-ng driver (atheros-chipset)
<Alarm> hold on. now there is a win5 directory in the /media  . a folder with the lock on it. like having not enough permition to enter
<nuu> heh
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ groups
<Alarm> alarm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev netdev powerdev
<nuu> something is still creating that directory
<Alarm> and thats the error i get: you do not have enough permitions to read file:///media/win5
<nuu> ls -l /media/win5
<nuu> what are the permissions and owner ?
<Alarm> i did 1-2 mins ago with: mkdir /media/win5 && mount -a , but it didnt chance something
<nuu> mount -a mounts whatever is in your fstab
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ ls -l /media/win5
<Alarm> ls: /media/win5: Permission denied
<ahvargas> hi
<Alarm> i guess as i must be root for that
<nuu> heh
<Yorokobi> Alarm, try sudo ls -ld /media/win5
<ahvargas> anyone knows how to list targets in a makefile?
<Alarm> rockpc:/home/alarm# ls -ld /media/win5
<Alarm> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 2007-04-30 19:03 /media/win5
<nuu> Alarm: ls -l /media | grep win5
<nuu> no sudo
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ ls -l /media | grep win5
<Alarm> drwx------  2 root root   4096 2007-04-30 19:03 win5
<Alarm> i know that if i will try pmount /dev/sda1 it will mount it without any problem, the problem starts when i turn it off and on again
<nuu> Alarm: sudo chmod 755 /media/win5
<Alarm> and for some reason it got stuck with the win5 dir
<Alarm> ok did that
<nuu> retry plugging the disk in
<Alarm> okie ,
<Alarm> the mount point /media/win5 is allready occupied
<Alarm> feel like giving up nuu  ? :)
<Alarm> rockpc:/home/alarm# umount /media/win5 ----- umount: /media/win5: not mounted
<c1|freaky> hi all. how can i share a directory on my laptop (kubuntu) and make it accessible to a windows machine (samba) without the need of a password?
<nuu> i'd like to rule out pmount though
<nuu> before i give up
<Alarm> :)
<nuu> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/win5
<Alarm> okie done (beware nothing in the fstab)
<Alarm> next ?
<nuu> it mounted alright ??
<Alarm> not really
<Alarm> could not enter folder /media/win5
<Alarm> although while mounting i didnt get any error
<Alarm> plus , the win5 directory is again with the lock on it .
<nuu> you mean, you can't enter it right now ?
<nuu> but it's mounted ?
<nuu> what does mount | grep win5 say ?
<Alarm> while trying to enter, i dont have enough permition
<ahvargas> anyone knows how to list targets in a makefile?? im usuing gnumake 3.81
<lman_> hello.  How can I change konquorer settings so compressed files dont show up as folders in the navigation panel?
<Alarm> /dev/sda1 on /media/win5 type ntfs (rw)
<nuu> right, now sudo umount /media/win5
<Alarm> ok done
<ohmbr> hi, how do i upgrade my kubuntu to 7.04?
<nuu> and again: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/win5
<nuu> without sudo
<Alarm> the win5 dir,. also dissapeared
<nuu> disappeared ?
<nuu> hm
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/win5
<Alarm> mount: only root can do that
<nuu> ok, pmount /dev/sda1
<ahvargas> ohmbr: wich version are you running?
<Alarm> no win5 dir appeared. but when pressing on media:/ Movable icon i can get in
<Alarm> "can"
<ericsson> Does anyone know how to increase brightness of videos in Kaffeine during video playback? (right-click -> Increase brightness does not work)
<nuu> good, pumount /dev/sda1 (while outside that dir in both gui and cmdline)
<ohmbr> ahvargas: 6.06
<llivne> hi guys
<Alarm> ok did that
<nuu> what'd it say ?
<llivne> mind giving me a hand?
<nuu> all fine ?
<Alarm> yeap
<Alarm> pumounted it
<nuu> what does mount | grep sda1 say ?
<llivne> whan i shut down from linux the pc stays on how do i fix that?
<Alarm> no return
<nuu> good, plug the disk out, then back in
<Alarm> ok
<Alarm> could not enter /media/win5
<Pensacola> my screensaver doesn't work :'(
<nuu> you're using kde ?
<Alarm> kde
<Pensacola> jep
<llivne> guys a littile help here?
<nuu> this looks to me like an issue with kde and its automounter wrapper gui
<nuu> it's almost as if kde stores an obsolete copy of fstab somewhere
<nuu> or perhaps just "remembers" old settings
<nuu> and keeps on applying it when the automounter box pops up
<nuu> as you can see, if you mount or pmount the disk, manually, the whole process works
<Alarm> okie :) i will check later on on #debian as well
<nuu> you can mount as normal user, so therefore pmount and the plugdev addage worked
<Alarm> true
<nuu> i can tell you this: your binaries arent wrong. it's something with the gui
<nuu> granted
<nuu> one last try, after you unplug the disk
<Alarm> could be
<nuu> plug it in, and tell kde not to do anything
<Alarm> tell me
<Alarm> ok
<nuu> then from cmdline, sudo mount /dev/sda1
<ohmbr> ahvargas: any ideias?
<nuu> no mount point or fs type
<Alarm> ok
<nuu> if it says "not in fstab", then 100% is a kde issue
<johny> Hello guys :D. Does anyone know what the last k3b version for kubuntu is, and where to find it?
<nuu> as your fstab is clean, and recognized as such by mount
<Alarm> rockpc:/home/alarm# mount /dev/sda1
<Alarm> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/win5 busy
<Alarm> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/win5
<ahvargas> ohmbr:just run the adept manager
<nuu> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<nuu> first
<ahvargas> and it will promt there is a new version
<ahvargas> tell to downlaod and ther you go
<nuu> and then sudo mount /dev/sda1
<ahvargas> anoyone has experience with make command???
<ohmbr> ahvargas: do i need backup any tinhg?
<Alarm> thats what i did nuu
<nuu> output from sudo mount | grep sda1 ?
<Alarm> /dev/sda1 on /media/win5 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync)
<nuu> k, it's still mounted
<nuu> hm, wild try
<nuu> switch to a termianl
<nuu> terminal sorry
<nuu> and try from there
<nuu> same round of tests
<nuu> unplug, plug, pmount, pumount, mount etc
<Alarm> okie i will do the steps we did here
<nuu> see if you notice any discrepancy
<nuu> with what happened in kde
<nuu> ok, off now
<nuu> i'll ttyl :)
<Alarm> okie
<nuu> let me know if you find a solution
<Alarm> thank you a lot for ur help and ur time :)
<Alarm> i will be arround :)
<nuu> later :)
<Alarm> thanks once more
<Alarm> bye
<ahvargas> ohmbr: nope ,
<ahvargas> ohmbr: you wil be just fine , but i will recomendo you to backup your sensible data
<ahvargas> ahmbr: just for precaution :P
<ohmbr> ahvargas: i'm running ltsp... do l backup this configuration files?
<ahvargas> ohmbr: yes i will recomend that
<ohmbr> ahvargas: ok... tks...
<dennis_> hi! what can i do to watch .wmv files?
<ubuntu> yo
<ubuntu> yo peeps
<dragan> how to recompile kernel and REMOVE SMP support?
<llutz> dragan: deselect multiprocessor support (or install the -386 kernel)
<dragan> llutz: is this available on DVD 7.04?
<llutz> dragan: don't know, "apt-cache search" tells you
<dragan> I have disabled support.. and now tryin g to recompiel
<MajorApus> why would one of my hard drives not in use be randomly spinning up and seeking
<llutz> dragan: why don't you use the -386-kernel?
<ahvargas> ohmbr:ok no problem
<dragan> now you tell me ;-)
<dragan> can I use -686 ?
<dragan> on amd turion 64b?
<llutz> dragan: -686 is obseleted by -generic, i guess the -386 is the only one without smp
<ahvargas> dragan: there is a very good guide in http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<dragan> -386 is also absoleted by generis... at least adept says so
<llutz> dragan: strange, i installed a -386 and it was missing smp-support here
<ahvargas> dragan: i feel you anly need to run make menuconfig and select the options u need
<Yorokobi> llutz, are you using Feisty?
<llutz> Yorokobi: yes
<dragan> will this fix wifi issue with feisty?
<dragan> I got that BUG: .. something CPU#0 error
<ahvargas> anyone knows ow to list targets in make??
<maini10> Hello, someone knows how have to be triaged bug in KDE 3.5.6 with Kubuntu 6.10. Have that packages the same support for bugs.
<just-this-time> \o
<Dekans> does bcm43xx module manage 54MB ?
<aaroncampbell> I'm working with Zend support for a problem with my Zend Studio, and they asked me to "export the path" from the console, and let them know what it was.  How do I do that
<RytmenPinnen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<just-this-time> want sda5 ntfs, mount readable by commonsystem user owned by root and permissions dr-x-------
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, echo $PATH
<just-this-time> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<aaroncampbell> thank Yorokobi
<dragan> ahvargas: you think that with make menuconfig WITHOUT recompile new setting will work??
<ahvargas> dragan: no u need to recompile
<ahvargas> dragan: i was trying to say that u need to specify your opts
<RytmenPinnen> "System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager" Doesnt excist
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: that only exists on Ubuntu (GNOME).
<llutz> dragan: "linux-image-386 - Linux kernel image on 386"  not marked as being obsoleted here....
<RytmenPinnen> right, where shall I get the drivers then
<Yorokobi> llutz, dragan is using an AMD64 processor IIRC
<llutz> Yorokobi: if he don't want SMP it makes no difference (afaik)
<llutz> dragan: are you using 64bit-installation?
<dragan> llutz: you are right... it is not obsolete.. was not looking close enough
<dragan> no.. not 64b install
<llutz> dragan: then -386 should be fine if you just want no SMP
<dragan> and smp is bustin up my rt61 driver
<dragan> installed .. now to test ;-)
<RytmenPinnen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stoft> I want to deinstall my old kernels (2.6.12 and 2.6.15), I suppose it's just "apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.12...", but anything I should think about/worry about?
<dragan> yeah baby!
<FireTalon> is it safe to apt-get the new test release of kde 4?
<Yorokobi> stoft, you can't purge the kernel you're system is using. You'll have to install another kernel, boot to it, then purge the other images.
<dragan> 10x llutz.. I am new at debian compile... kernel issues at all.. was used to do it by hand..
<dragan> now rt61 works
<dragan> 10x again.. bye
<malik__> how do i enable display pic in kopete?
<stoft> Yorokobi: I'm on feisty, running 2.6.20. the others are from previous versions of (k)ubuntu
<just-this-time> root owns sda5 and root is disabled
<Yorokobi> stoft, then you shouldn't have a problem purging them
<stoft> Yorokobi: ty
<just-this-time> can sudo fix permissions for ntfs mounting ?
<stoft> just-this-time: have you already read the ntfs guides?
<just-this-time> stoft where ?
<stoft> !ntfs | just-this-time
<ubotu> just-this-time: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<just-this-time> stoft where ?
<stoft> !ntfs-3g | just-this-time
<ubotu> just-this-time: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<just-this-time> stoft the first yes not so comprehensive
<phratman> Hey all, out of curiosity, is there any way around this?
<just-this-time> joined user to fuse group
<phratman> ssh user@server 'sudo command' will demand that I enter a password twice.
<Yorokobi> phratman, ssh -t ...
<just-this-time> but sda5 is permitted only to owner and root is not enabled on ubuntu
<phratman> The first password, obviously, is to allow me access to the machine.
<phratman> The second time however, it asks for what to feed sudo and then it displays my password in *cleartext*! Emphasis on the cleartext.
<Yorokobi> phratman, ssh -t user@host "sudo command"
<stoft> just-this-time: root is not enabled as an account, but you can "become" using "sudo"
<stoft> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<phratman> Yorokobi: Ah, cool.
<atidem> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kilrae> oooh, full speed video playback
<just-this-time> whaaat is .hal-mtab-lock  in /media folder ?
<phratman> Yorokobi: Thanks, that's just what I was looking for.
<Yorokobi> phratman, np
<Pollywog> my vid card is Geforce 7600GS, should I be using the "new" nvidia packages in Feisty?
<stoft> just-this-time: I'm guessing it's a lock file created by hald (hardware abstraction layer daemon)
<Pollywog> it is a PNY Verto
<stoft> just-this-time: I would leave it alone
<just-this-time> you on feisty stoft?
<stoft> just-this-time: yes
<djdarkman> how can  set a proceses priority to low?
<acemo> is there any way to make a program start in maximized mode when i start it from Kmenu?
<just-this-time> and have some ntfs to mount stoft ?
<llutz> djdarkman: renice
<Yorokobi> Pollywog, its up to you. The -new on will work. I use it for my 6200
<Pollywog> will the plain nvldia-glx work in Feisty?
<stoft> just-this-time: ntfs mounted yes
<RytmenPinnen> How do I install nvidia drivers? I tried !nvidia but it says I need the restricted driver manager wich I just heard doesnt excist in kubuntu
<Pollywog> I use a generic kernel
<blekos> i've changed the su psswd but when i run adept manager i still have to enter user's psswd
<RytmenPinnen> They dont seem to excist in the adept manager either
<just-this-time> stoftf can you pls check permisions on folder containing mounted ntfs ?
<stoft> blekos: the su password? sudo asks for your user password
<Pollywog> Yorokobi: ty
<just-this-time> mine is sda5 and is dr-x-------- stoft
<stoft> just-this-time: root, but that's the way I want it
<stoft> just-this-time: same here
<acemo> RytmenPinnen: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<just-this-time> ok what about group permissions
<stoft> just-this-time: same. what is it you want to do?
<just-this-time> so how does the common user use ntfs
<just-this-time> read only
<Pollywog> anyone know when the vmware issue will get fixed?  I updated to vmware workstation 5.4 yesterday but still can't run vmweare with Feisty
<just-this-time> use kxmame from ubuntu
<stoft> just-this-time: see, now that was what the ntfs-3g guide was for ;)
<just-this-time> stoft roms are on ntfs partition readonly is ok
<djdarkman> isn``t there a lower priority then 0?
<stoft> !ntfs-3g | just-this-time
<ubotu> just-this-time: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<just-this-time> no write stoft
<djdarkman> I`m compliing something and it realy eats my resources
<just-this-time> no need
<just-this-time> read is enough
<llutz> djdarkman: +20
<just-this-time> ty anyway
<stoft> just-this-time: iirc by default, if you don't use the ntfs-3g driver your ntfs partitions will be set read-only for user root and no one else. I suggest trying the ntfs-3g driver and see if it permits other users to read.
<djdarkman> it`s slows my system ,what other method is therre to slow down a program?
<epimeth> oh come on!  I have to install the windows version of firefox to get shockwave working?
<Yorokobi> epimeth, no you don't.
<epimeth> yay!
<epimeth> you're about to say I can use ies4linux, aren't you?  I'm actually about to do just that :-)
<Yorokobi> epimeth, you can install the flash player from the adobe website, and/or the gnash mozilla plugin from the repos (or the flashplayer from the repos).
<franz> hi
<just-this-time> ok
<epimeth> not flash, shockwave....
<epimeth> Yorokobi: http://www.addictinggames.com/dailyjigsaw.html - an example
<Yorokobi> the flash plugin provides shockwave
<johny> Hello guys :D. Does anyone know what the last k3b version for kubuntu is, and where to find it?
<just-this-time> in ntfs-config  -> Enable write support for internal device will be selected by default. Click OK. is grayed on system
<djdarkman> johny: sudo apt-get instaall k3b
<Jucato> johny: k3b 1.0 (the latest and stable release) is on feisty
<djdarkman> *install
<Jucato> k3b is always installed by default on any Kubuntu release
<johny> Jucato: hello
<Jucato> hello
<stoft> just-this-time: hang on, let me take a peek
<just-this-time> k
<johny> Jucato: but the last released version seems to be 1.01 which isn't in the repos..
<epimeth> Yorokobi: so why isn't the juzzle game working for me, but regular flash is fine?
<Jucato> ah yeah... 1.0.1 didn't make it. I think it was released a few weeks after 1.0 was
<johny> Jucato: Will it be included in the repositories?
<Jucato> johny: that really depends. I haven't heard about it yet, but it might be available as an update
<RytmenPinnen> um, my glx gears broke when i installed nvidia drivers with sudo apt get so now I cant test if it was succesful
<johny> Jucato: Ok , that's all I wanted to know. Thank you, as always -:D
<epimeth> Jucato: know anything about shockwave?  the regular flash plugin isn't doing it for me :-)
<Jucato> epimeth: hm... not really...
<aleksanteri> hey
<epimeth> Jucato: cheers anyway
<aleksanteri> my kbfx doesn't seem to do anything on my start menu, how can i "activate" it?
<atidem> reboot
<stoft> just-this-time: ok, think I figured it out now. "sudo umount" your ntfs drive, open ntfs config tool, don't check the checkboxes. the partition will be mounted "dr-xr-xr-x"
<luca> good day to everyone
<franky_> hi! i'd like to install superkaramba on kubuntu...i wanted to ask if it is necessary to download it from the web (tnx very much for the attention and sorry for the stupid questio)
<korobase> How to search a channel in a irc?
<korobase> How to search a channel in an irc?
<aleksanteri> korobase: /list <pattern>
<posingaspopular> korobase: what are you looking for?
<aleksanteri> oh
<aleksanteri> !ot | korobase
<luca> franky_ : open your adept_installer and select superkaramba for install (you will need to download it, but the program will do everything automatically)
<ubotu> korobase: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<korobase> I want to search a channel about nexuiz
<Jucato> korobase: Window -> Channel List (in Konversation)
<aleksanteri> ah XD
<olimpico> Does someone knows how to make the bash.bashrc be loaded autmatically when connectin through ssh?
<stoft> franky_: apt-get install superkaramba
<aleksanteri> lol i'm such a !@#%&
<luca> can someone help me set correctly the Bus ID PCI for an NVIDIA 7300 integrated card?
<franky_> luca tnx very much
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<luca> frankY_ np :D
<aleksanteri> my kbfx doesn't seem to do anything on my start menu, how can i "activate" it?
<Yorokobi> olimpico, the /etc/bash.bashrc?
<luca> aleksanteri open your add applet window (right click on panel) and add kbfx to your panel
<aleksanteri> cool, thx :)
<RytmenPinnen> Help!
<luca> np
<RytmenPinnen> I choose to use property drivers and now my resultuion is max 640
<Yorokobi> olimpico, 'sudo echo ". /etc/bash.bashrc" >> /etc/login.defs' might work
<olimpico> Yorokobi: You know to overwrite the PS1
<Yorokobi> olimpico, or simply set PS1 in /etc/login.defs
<olimpico> Well, I think, this is done by the /etc/profile
<aleksanteri> hmm now i can't move the kfbx kicker into place :/
<olimpico> Yorokobi: Well, I think, this is done by the /etc/profile
<Yorokobi> olimpico, it might be ... *shrug* its been a while since I looked at the bash login procedure
<olimpico> Yorokobi: Thr problem is that it's not working when I connect through ssh
<Yorokobi> olimpico, it should work if you set it in ~/.bashrc and/or ~/.bash_profile
<olimpico> Yorokobi: the /etc/bash.bashrc in ubuntu, is called by the /etc/profile
<RytmenPinnen> help
<RytmenPinnen> changing back to regular drivers didnt hekp
<RytmenPinnen> I have restarded x
<bbeck_> Has anyone been able to get window decorations to appear when using beryl?
<RytmenPinnen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yorokobi> bbeck_, emerald or aquamarine decorations ?
<bbeck_> I've tried both, but neither seem to appear.
<olimpico> Yorokobi: What will that be the difference?
<Yorokobi> olimpico, between .bashrc and .bash_profile?
<olimpico> it all works fine, if I type: source /etc/profile
<RytmenPinnen> My resoltion is stuck on 640x 480 when I installed nvidia drivers
<olimpico> Yorokobi: it all works fine, if I type: source /etc/profile, the problem is that it's not being called autmatically when I connect with ssh.
<olimpico> Yorokobi: I don't think that making a ~/.bashrc will make a difference, do you?
<RytmenPinnen> How do II fix this? its impossible to google for something at this resolution
<Yorokobi> olimpico, .bashrc and .bash_profile should both be read during a login shell invocation.
<olimpico> OK!! That did the trick!! You were right! Thanks!
<Yorokobi> olimpico, you're welcome
<RytmenPinnen> Helo?
<Yorokobi> !fixres | RytmenPinnen
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<victor__> Hi!
<victor__> someone can help me
<victor__> generic kernel freezes randomly
<victor__> i am whith feisty
<victor__> with
<victor__> T_T
<victor__> i want to change to kenel i385 instead of generic but each timi i try it freezes
<victor__> also i have been searching in howtos
<RytmenPinnen> !fixresu
<victor__> but nothin works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RytmenPinnen> I tried that restart x window command and the whole system when black
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<RytmenPinnen> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<victor__> adept freezas allways
<victor__> http://www.getautomatix.com/ is down
<victor__> T_T
<niosop> morning.  I'm trying to install kubuntu onto a linux raid system.  Have md0 (raid 1) for boot and md1 (raid 0) for the rest.  The kubuntu installer partition editor doesn't allow me to select the md devices though.  Any suggestions?
<stoft> just-this-time: you around?
<niosop> or do I have to go w/ the alternate cd?
<RytmenPinnen> why doesnt my password work when I try to log as root in the konsol?
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: because there is no root password (root account disabled), so you don't really log in as root
<RytmenPinnen> I have to change permission on the xorg.conf file to edit it but I cant save cause its write protected
<Jucato> no don't change permissions of system-owned files
<epimeth> RytmenPinnen: you log in as yourself and then use sudo -i
<Jucato> use sudo (or kdesu) to edit files
<Jucato> !sudo | RytmenPinnen
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<epimeth> and Jucato is right, you don't change permissions of system files
<RytmenPinnen> how do I change permission in the konsol?
<RytmenPinnen> ah ok
<RytmenPinnen> but how am I supposed to fix this resolution problem then
<niosop> RytmenPinnen: You can become root by using "sudo bash" if you're going to be doing a lot and don't want to type sudo each time
<victor__> my kubuntu still freezing
<Jucato> did you try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg already?
<Jucato> niosop: "sudo -i" is a more proper way
<RytmenPinnen> I believe that was what made my screen go black
<niosop> Jucato: ahh, cool, never know about htat one.
<victor__> less than 5 min betrwwn each freeze logs says nothing
<tuco> I need help to have system tray icons displayed again please!
<victor__> konkeror freezes it an adept too
<victor__> heeelp
<Jucato> tuco: what do you mean? the whole panel disappeared or only the system tray applet for the panel?
<sadnezz> k
<tuco> Basically let's say you open amarok...there should be a little icon on the left in the system tray. It isn't there, same for any other application!
<Jucato> tuco: ah but you still have your kicker? (kde panel). right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> look for System Tray
<mahdi> victor_: try loading an older kernel
<victor__> how do i change my kernel, adept locks up my pc
<tuco> No system tray!
<RytmenPinnen> is it easier to reinstall kubuntu than trying to fix the reusulution problem?
<BluesKaj> hiya Jucato :)
<mahdi> victor_: do you have a grub menu on boot up?
<Jucato> hi BluesKaj
<victor__> yes i have grtub
<victor__> grub
<RytmenPinnen> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailab
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: easier? maybe... but what would happen if you encounter the same problem again? :(
<tuco> dock application bar/kasbar/external taskbar/panel/universal sidebar
<tuco> no system tray Jucato
<Jucato> tuco: no, Add Applet to Panel, not Add Panel
<victor__> i tried to use noacpi nolacpi and pci=assign-busses
<RytmenPinnen> but how do I fix it, so far I've only been led to dead ends
<mahdi> victor_: select an older kernel version when grub comes up, there should be at least one if you scroll down
<Jucato> tuco: the first from the top when you right-click on the panel. it will launch a dialog box with a list of available panel applets
<RytmenPinnen> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tuco> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah ok done :-)
<BluesKaj> Jucato: got a bit of a configure prob ...here's the error , trying to install xtracroute , http://www.pastebin.ca/465891
<tuco> Thank you sir ;-)
<victor__> i only have generic and save mode
<victor__> in eneric
<victor__> generic
<RytmenPinnen> "Run the Autodetect Script Again"
<RytmenPinnen> does this work for 7.04?
<mahdi> try safe mode, worth a shot. wish i could help more but i'm off to class.
<RytmenPinnen> it says its for dapper
<ToTe_-> ola?
<victor__> ola!
<Jucato> BluesKaj: try looking for a libgtk package that ends in -dev.. not really sure with the name
<Dekans> does bcm43xx module manage 54MB ??
<RytmenPinnen> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dekans> does bcm43xx module manage 54MB ??
<RytmenPinnen> could someone please get into a private chat with me, I'm getting frustrated with this resuproblem
<BinBus> hello
<BinBus> we have a hamlet router?
<RytmenPinnen> help me please
<jmoro> who here needs help and with what?
<ubuntu> why do you use KDE, is it better than gnome?
<RytmenPinnen> I need help with the resolution
<Xbehave> kde locks up when i transferd more than about 500mb to my uss mp3 player? is this kde specific or is it a kernal prob im not sure
<llutz> ubuntu: it's different, so it's up to you what you use
<Xbehave> kde lets me configure everything i want in gnome it was too hard for me
<mueslix> ubuntu: it's just different i'd say. better depends on the user
<ubuntu> thx, i will use in future KDE too, because it looks much nicer
<mueslix> when it comes to the api, the answer might be a different one tho
<Xbehave> ubuntu you can install both without much hassel
<Xbehave> hell my 1st ubuntu install had xfce, gnome and kde, but now i stick to kde w/ beryl
<RytmenPinnen> does the same grafic hassle excist in ubuntu?
<RytmenPinnen> ala stuck on 640x480
<Xbehave> what are you running? laptop? intell grafics?
<RytmenPinnen> nvidia fx5900
<farmhand00000001> Hello all, I was wondering if someone could recomend a good sound card that will be fully compatible with kubuntu 7.04?  Dont need anything too fancy, just for MP3s and playing warcraft 3
<RytmenPinnen> I installed nvidia drivers with apt get, I dont know if it was succesful but my glxgears broke so Im couldnt check my fps
<RytmenPinnen> then I tried to set to propierty drivers and then this happened
<RytmenPinnen> I also tried to set it back to the regular drivers but I'm still stuck on low resu
<Xbehave> try restoring your xorg.conf if you have any backups
<RytmenPinnen> how would I do that?
<Xbehave> open a konsole, cd /etc/X11/
<neo_> Hi
<RytmenPinnen> as far as I know I dont have any backups
<Xbehave> then see if there is mroe than 1 file starting with xorg.conf
<Xbehave> nvidia try to make a backup when they set stuff up
<farmhand01> if you check your /etc/X11 dir, see if you have any files called xorg.conf.something
<RytmenPinnen> yes there is one called xorg.conf.2
<farmhand01> that is prob the backup
<RytmenPinnen> and a .1 and a .custom
<stoft> where do I put the niceness when running nice?
<RytmenPinnen> so I'll just remove the original and rename the .1 ?
<Xbehave> try cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.0 to backup your current incase it gets worse
<farmhand01> agreed
<jovans> my konqueror crash everytime when i want to open my Home Folder
<farmhand01> can it open anything else?
<Xbehave> javans does it try launching loads of konqs
<RytmenPinnen> how do I replace it btw? it says acces denied in konqeror
<farmhand01> you need to sudo
<jovans> i don't know
<stoft> nm, think I got.
<Xbehave> RytmenPinnen: open up a console and do it though there
<jovans> and the next time when i am trying to open my Home Folder nothing....when i am starting Konwuerer once again than works
<RytmenPinnen> sudo what?
<Xbehave> in console go to /etc/X11 with cd then type sudo xp xorg.conf xorg.conf.0 then sudo cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf
<RytmenPinnen> what does xp do?
<Xbehave> sorry i meant to put cp
<RytmenPinnen> ok do I have to restart something too?
<Xbehave> once thats done ctrl-alt-backspace
<RytmenPinnen> ah the old x restart
<RytmenPinnen> thank you thank you thank you
<Xbehave> any improvment?
<CaseyOmah> How do I set Alt_R ro mod1 along with Alt_L (the default)?
<RytmenPinnen> my resolution is back :) I still dont know if I have any real drivers tho
<Xbehave> i think youll be on the non-nvidia ones with an old xorg conf
<RytmenPinnen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18445/
<dawson> Hello, I have just upgraded to fiesty fawn, and now can not conenct to the internet, can connect to network, but not recieve an ip address. Also kubuntu now hangs on shutdown, any suggestions/ help greatly recieved. Thanks a lot!
<CaseyOmah> I'm trying to setup my keyboard, and am annoyed that the default for mod1 (Alt) is Alt_L only, how do I also map Alt_R to mod1?
<RytmenPinnen> probably, but what happened to my glxgears, they worked earlier
<farmhand01> Dawson, it is not possible to connect to your network and not have an IPaddress
<BluesKaj> anyone having ktorrent crash probs ? ...mine was crashing just once / hr , now its up to 10mins
<dawson> yea, but according to wifi radar it is connected but fails to issue an ip
<CaseyOmah> BluesKaj: I have noticed the instability in Ktorrent too.
<farmhand01> oh, didnt know you were having a wfi problem, I know nothing about that
<dawson> ah ok, sorry i should have said. Thanks anyways
<CaseyOmah> BluesKaj: I gave up on Ktorrent as a download ap, and switched to Opera's implementation of torrents and only use Ktorrent for the built-in search.
<BluesKaj> CaseyOmah: I don't see any bug reports at ; https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems, so I guess we're stuck til they find the prob ...I reported it twice already
<BluesKaj> right CaseyOmah , looks like the logical alternative alright , asureus is buggy as well from all reports
<CaseyOmah> Opera implementation is to download the .torrent file into the "torrent root" directory and then download the contents.
<CaseyOmah> So you can use Ktorrent to download the .torrent and Opera to open it in place. (point back to the same path)
<CaseyOmah> Opera 9.20 is stable, 9.10 was crash-happy on Feisty.
<adz21c> anyone have any experience with DVB cards as I am struggling to get mine working
<BluesKaj> ok, CaseyOmah , I've used the embedded torrent client in Opera before ...seems ok
<CaseyOmah> BluesKaj: I've been an Opera fan for a while and was mad when Feisty made 9.10 crashy.
<BluesKaj> <--- would never be accused of being an opera fan :)
<CaseyOmah> Does anyone know of a way to remat your mod keys? I need to add Alt_R to the mod1 "Alt" (Alt_L) mapping.
<BluesKaj> the browser yes, but not the music
<CaseyOmah> BluesKaj: I'm not big into the Operetic genre either.
<nicu> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<CaseyOmah> Hello nicu.
<czer323> Can someone else just try to run khotkeys from a terminal real quick and tell me if it crashes?  Standard kubuntu 7.04 install.
<nicu> am i new to kubuntu....and i want to ask you where is the contro panel...where can ai change the skin...it is there in any other kde based distro i tried bu tnot here
<nicu> ?
<CaseyOmah> czer323: ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<K-Ryan> Press the KDE menu button, then system settings nicu
<czer323> CaseyOmah: thanks, mine too. :-\  I'll submit a bug report.
<nicu> did it
<K-Ryan> That's the "control panel"
<K-Ryan> If you then click Appearance, you can change themes
<CaseyOmah> nicu: It's called "System Settings"
<nicu> i have no contro panel
<K-Ryan> It's not a control panel
<nicu> i saw it
<K-Ryan> It's just called system settings
<CaseyOmah> nicu: Often referred to as "Control Panel".
<nicu> when i open it i get a screen where i get personal/look&fell/computer admin...and stuff like that
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<K-Ryan> Under each section there are icons.
<K-Ryan> You're in the right place.
<CaseyOmah> nicu: That's not a question.
<nicu> when i ckic appearence from look&feel  i get al there is to be there expt themes like in other kde distros
<K-Ryan> Once you click Appearance, it's on Colors by default
<K-Ryan> In the middle of that window there is a list of themes labeled "Color Scheme"
<nicu> yes
<WillLuong1> is there a way to change permissions for a folder and everything in it (even subfolders)
<K-Ryan> You can scroll through those, preview them up top, and click Apply to set it.
<nicu> i know that
<CaseyOmah> nicu: Under Appearance & Themes you can select the "Theme Manager" (In Feisty release)
<nicu> but if i want to change the theme
<nicu> aha
<nicu> i'll check it now
<K-Ryan> That's how you would go about changing your theme.
<K-Ryan> And the "Control Panel" is just the "System Settings"
<czer323> Does Kubuntu use the Launchpad for bugs?
<pauljw> WillLuong1: right click the folder in konqueror and change the permissions
<pauljw> under properties, WillLuong1
<WillLuong1> pauljw thanks
<pauljw> yw
<RytmenPinnen> ok, I see I have the nvidia drivers but I cant enable them for some reason
<RytmenPinnen> alex@ladan:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<RytmenPinnen> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<sdlnxgk> Hello Everyone !!
<sdlnxgk> anyone know why kubuntu only sees 240gigs  out of 250gig drive??
<RytmenPinnen> I believe that's not ubuntu related
<RytmenPinnen> it has something to do with that one megabyte isnt 1000kb its 1024kb
<sdlnxgk> why wouldn't be?? in dmesg it says 250gig sata drive but when formatted it's 238gigs
<budluva_> anyone aware of plans to include kickoff in the repos?
<K-Ryan> Hey I just realized my trash can isn't on my bottom bar anymore. Where did it go and how can I put it back there?
<sdlnxgk> RytmenPinnen, so your saying i'm gonna loose 10 gigs on each drive?
<RytmenPinnen> not really
<sdlnxgk> maybe I formatted it wrong..
<RytmenPinnen> it should say the same in windows
<sdlnxgk> I used qparted
<K-Ryan> sdlnxgk: It's advertised as 250?
<budluva_> sdlnxgk: its advertised as a 250GB drive doesnt mean when formatted you'll actually have 250
<sdlnxgk> K-Ryan, yes in dmesg it says 250gig
<budluva_> 240 seems about right
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure what the reason behind it is, but you always lose about 10GB off what
<K-Ryan> is advertised.
<RytmenPinnen> my 120gig hdd is only 115 or something
<K-Ryan> My 160GB holds about 149GB
<budluva_> my 500gb drive formatted and partitioned only works out to about 480
<sdlnxgk> oh then i'm paranoid for nothing ;)
<K-Ryan> My 250GB external held about 235GB
<K-Ryan> Yeah it's just one of those things.
<RytmenPinnen> it has to do with bits and bytes
<Yorokobi> You lose more if you use RAID, too :)
<K-Ryan> Not really RytmenPinnen
<sdlnxgk> I was freaking big  time going like WTF!!
<K-Ryan> Thought they jipped ya'? =P
<sdlnxgk> ok next question
<K-Ryan> Shoot
<sdlnxgk> should I do a fresh install on my new 250gig sata drive or put my old hard drives in with it and use as is?
<francisco> hola
<K-Ryan> What do you mean?
<tinux> quit
<budluva_> i would install on the new sata drive over older an older drive
<sdlnxgk> K-Ryan, yes I thought they jipped me :)
<budluva_> thats just me though
<K-Ryan> Well I mean, how old is the drive and how big is it?
<sdlnxgk> I have a 10gig HHD with kubuntu installed on it and 2x 60gig drives with downloads on it
<K-Ryan> Personally, as long as it works and you don't mind the speed difference, leave it.
<whta> does rosegarden come default with the kubuntu-desktop package?
<K-Ryan> rosegarden, I don't have it so probably not.
<sdlnxgk> never ran sata with linux before so was kind of scared to just have the sate drive
<whta> ok. just wondering since I installed it on gnome before i installed KDE and now I have 2 rosegarden entries under multimedia
<K-Ryan> Hmm, go figure.
<K-Ryan> You can try removing one
<sdlnxgk> what is the best way to partition a drive
<K-Ryan> I'm told Gnome Partitioner
<budluva_> sdlnxgk: gparted?
<FireTalon> cfdisk
<K-Ryan> Personally I use the partioner off the Live CD I have
<sdlnxgk> ok letme me rephrase the ? what is the easiest  way to format a drive in kubunut :)
<FireTalon> cfdisk
<K-Ryan> I've only done it off the Live CD, and that worked nice and quickly for me.
<CaseyOmah> Does anyone know of a way to remat your mod keys? I need to add Alt_R to the mod1 "Alt" (Alt_L) mapping.
<K-Ryan> Took only a few minutes and I didn't and don't have any problems.
<sdlnxgk> K-Ryan, how do I run it off the live cdrom?
<BluesKaj> yeah , formatting during an install works well, then one can use GParted live cd as well
<K-Ryan> As if you were going to install Kubuntu.
<K-Ryan> But stop after you partition.
<sdlnxgk> sounds easy enough let me transfer some documents then start the install of fresh copy of Kubuntu :)
<K-Ryan> No no
<K-Ryan> You don't have to reinstall
<K-Ryan> You just start the install, and quit it after you partition what you want partitioned.
<sdlnxgk> K-Ryan,  yes I do don't have anything on the sata drives yet ;)
<BluesKaj> well frankly i misss edgy , ...feisty seems to be seriously broken in some areas
<sdlnxgk> this is still  my old drive
<K-Ryan> Oh you are going to switch to it, alright then.
<sdlnxgk> lol
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: What's broken? I haven't had any issues.
<sdlnxgk> :D
<CaseyOmah> BluesKaj: Yeah, Feisty needs a few things to go back to Herds.
<sdlnxgk> K-Ryan, thanks for your help
<stoft> BluesKaj: I have to agree with K-Ryan, no major issues here either
<K-Ryan> sdlnxgk, no problem, be sure to let me know how it goes.
<sdlnxgk> RytmenPinnen, thanks for your help will be back after the install ;)
<BluesKaj> I have GTK probs with configure and make ... also theres QT probs with ktorrent
<CaseyOmah> stoft, K-Ryan: Have you tried Ktorrent?
<K-Ryan> Nope
<stoft> nope, don't like it.  use azureus if anything.
<Daisuke_Ido> haven't had a single issue with ktorrent...
<sdlnxgk> K-Ryan, i'll be back as soon as it's done installing ;)
<budluva_> only issue i have with fiesty, well with linux in general is my blooody broadcom wireless, pain in the arse
<K-Ryan> I don't need to torrent, 2MB/s ISP
<K-Ryan> =)
<BluesKaj> azureus ...hawg gawd
<Daisuke_Ido> azureus reams resources
<Black_Cat> greetings.
<stoft> either that, cli client or qtorrent. I use torrents so rarely that it's not something I notice.
<K-Ryan> Anyone know if I can setup my Xbox 360 controller to work under Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> bbiab .... gotta send my income tax ...today's the deadline here
<CaseyOmah> K-Ryan: I haven't tried an Xbox 360 Controller, but my PS2 controller works great with my USB adapter.
<K-Ryan> Can you get both thumbsticks working?
<dice14u> hey anyone I have two questions, i just updated to fiesty and it caused an audio issue
<dice14u> pc speakers used to be my audio control
<dice14u> now something called pcm is
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: as long as it's an OFFICIAL 360 controller, you probably can use it
<CaseyOmah> K-Ryan: Everything works perfectly, both analogs, R/L 1,2,3(click analog) XO/\[]  and Hat (Digital) all work.
<Daisuke_Ido> i know my 3rd party wired is useless :\
<K-Ryan> Daisuke_Ido: What brand? My MadCatz works under Windows with those drivers.
<K-Ryan> Haven't tested it on Kubuntu though.
<K-Ryan> I'm worried about the right thumbstick(secondary axis) and the triggers.
<K-Ryan> Because they function as axis rather than buttons.
<K-Ryan> So that's 4 axis inputs.
<dice14u> anyone have a new sound channel in fiesty?
<CaseyOmah> K-Ryan: Yes, I have 4 axis plus hat and 12 buttons all working great.
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: pelican
<Daisuke_Ido> and mine works fine in windows too
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> not kubuntu though
<K-Ryan> I might just have to plug my plug and play into my controller, then hook it to my computer.
<K-Ryan> I've got an official wireless, with a wire for it. Hehe
<K-Ryan> dice14u you said it's only now that you're running feisty?
<CaseyOmah> K-Ryan: Actually, it claims to support 7 Axis, 12 button.
<Black_Cat> when Firefox downloads Adobe Flash player, where does it put it? i'd like to have the file(s) so i don't have to download it again in case of installing system at another PC
<K-Ryan> Black_Cat I believe there is package in the universe or multiverse that you can just download
<K-Ryan> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Yorokobi> Black_Cat, the default for FF is ~/Desktop
<K-Ryan> Flash isn't available for Feisty yet?
<dice14u> K-Ryan yes now only when running fiesty
<CaseyOmah> K-Ryan: I just used the binary installer for linux from the official site.
<Black_Cat> K-Ryan, i downloaded "swf-player", but it didn't provide Flash playback in FF, i don't know the reason why. it said it has a Mozilla plugin with this package...
<Yorokobi> dice14u, the PCM channel isn't a new sound channel.
<K-Ryan> Aren't I popular, 3 messages in a row, gimme 2 seconds to read it all.
<CaseyOmah> Black_Cat: You have to point FF to the plugin path.
<dice14u> Yorokobi it just showed up though and it is what controls the total volume of the system, it used to be pc speakers
<Black_Cat> K-Ryan, take your time
<K-Ryan> swf-player, that's not the package that's something off the website?
<Black_Cat> CaseyOmah, why???? it says it places files right to mozilla/plugin folder
<Yorokobi> dice14u, PCM has always been one of the 'total system volume' controls. You probably had the mixer set up differently before.
<dice14u> Yorokobi then how do i change it back?
<CaseyOmah> Black_Cat: Your resaults may vary.
<Yorokobi> dice14u, why?
<Black_Cat> K-Ryan, that was found in repository...
<K-Ryan> alright, that's what I was asking.
<K-Ryan> right now, what I have is flashplugin-nonfree
<K-Ryan> along with konqueror-nsplugins
<K-Ryan> Since I use Konqueror
<dice14u> Yorokobi I have a keyboard that has volume control, and now when i press it it changes the volume on the pc speakers channel
<dice14u> not the pcm
<dice14u> Yorokobi i tried changing the shortcuts in kmix but it didn't change anything
<dice14u> Yorokobi thank you actually i figured it out myself, its about which one is the master channel
<K-Ryan> Be back in a minute or two
<dice14u> Yorokobi ok nvm i figured out how to make my keyboard work, change master to pcm
<dice14u> Yorokobi but now when i press mute nothing happens
<Yorokobi> dice14u, you have a multimedia keyboard, I take it?
<Bearcat> hello folks.  I have a client who is on dial-up. She has kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS.  Can i just download a 7.04 cd and upgrade her with that?
<dice14u> Yorokobi yes
<dice14u> Yorokobi I got the volume to work now
<Yorokobi> dice14u, okay. I don't know what to tell you there.
<dice14u> but i can't get the mute to work
<elcuco__> hi all, k3b does not wont to burn for me
<elcuco__> running k3bsetup will fix it, but i am not really happy with this solution. any better idea?
<K-Ryan> Bercat it might take a while.
<K-Ryan> *Bearcat
<K-Ryan> But you can do it.
<dice14u> Anyone know what program the sidebar/bottom bar is?
<K-Ryan> 7.04 is one of the versions that are sent out on CD. So you can always order one.
<ferger> how do i remove a folder thats looks like <foldername>?
<ferger> i get this:
<ferger> rm <mountpoint>
<ferger> -su: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Bromics> u mean rm -rf foldername?
<Yorokobi> ferger, rm ./\<foldername\>
<Bearcat> K-Ryan: but i can do it via cd?
<ericsson> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 1025 -j ACCEPT <-- Would that accept an SSH session I have incoming on port 1025?
<K-Ryan> Bearcat: I know there is a way, but I haven't done it personally so I couldn't guide you through it.
<Alarm> anyone knowing to handle usb ntfs disks with mount ? :)
<ferger> thanks <)
<Bromics> :)
<K-Ryan> Be right back, gotta let my dog outside.
<Bearcat> K-Ryan: thanks
<K-Ryan> Back
<K-Ryan> No problem Bearcat
<ddaedalus> Alarm: whats the prblem?
<Alarm> i got a problem mounting my external usb hd . when i plug it in and turn it on , and try to enter in the partition i get: could not enter folder /media/win5 . i can only mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 . i did also add my user (alarm) to the plugdev group , and rebooted as well.
<Alarm> in the fstab there is nothing listed about the /dev/sda1 device .
<Alarm> when i mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 as i said it works pretty well,. i can enter the partition,. but once i turn it of (even if i remove it safely) , and then turn it on again, i get again the same message . it is an ntfs drive
<Alarm> what else...
<Alarm> ehm, till now i had: /dev/sda1   /media/win5   ntfs    auto,gid=1000,umask=0002    0    0 . but all that wanted to help me told me to remove that line
<ddaedalus> Alarm: well there better shouldn't be a entry in your fstab
<Alarm> u're reading my mind. i did remove it
<ddaedalus> Alarm: do you know where your usb drive is mounted on /dev?
<Alarm> its sda1
<ddaedalus> ok
<ddaedalus> try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount/<some existing folder>
<ddaedalus> ehh /media/<some...>
<ericsson> Alarm: umask 0002?
<Alarm> as i said, i when i mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 , its ok, i can enter it as a simple user. but once i turn it off and turn the drive on again, then i get the same messege when i try to enter in the drive, or when i try to enter the /media/win5 folder i get the message you do not have enough permitions to read /media/win5
<ddaedalus> ok. hmmm
<ddaedalus> you do unmount the drive before removing?
<ericsson> Alarm: I haven't been following the whole conversation, but I know you had the same problem hours ago. Have you tried default umask022 ?
<Alarm> ok did mount /dev/sda1 /mount/
<ddaedalus> noo, dont mount it directly into /mount
<Alarm> ericsson,  umask 002 where ?
<ddaedalus> thats was a typo
<Alarm> ok let me unmount it
<ddaedalus> in options, something like:
<ddaedalus> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/win5 -O umask=0222
<Alarm> well i didnt mount it to /mount dont worry :)
<ddaedalus> ok.
<Alarm> i did mount it on /media/win5 :)
<ericsson> Alarm: from the looks of it it was your /etc/fstab you posted..
<ddaedalus> that gave me a heart attack ...
<Alarm> ok did mount /dev/sda1 /media/win5 -O umask=0222
<pruna> roman cineva
<ddaedalus> now try to enter /media/win5
<ddaedalus> and ls -la
<ddaedalus> look at the permissions
<Alarm> same error : i do not have enough permition to read /media/win5
<ericsson> Alarm: and do mount -a
<aleksanteri> how can i change the panel foreground color?
<ddaedalus> try to enter using the console
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ cd /media/win5
<Alarm> bash: cd: /media/win5: Permission denied
<ddaedalus> ok, what says ls -la /media/win5
<ddaedalus> ?
<Alarm> as root i can enter and see the files
<ericsson> aleksanteri: right-click panel -> configure panel -> apperance -> enable background images/color
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ ls -la /media/win5
<Alarm> ls: /media/win5: Permission denied
<ddaedalus> :/
<ddaedalus> try ls -la /media; plz paste only the lines which are relevant ;)
<Alarm> ericsson,  as much i did hear i should have an entry in the fstab
<aleksanteri> ericsson: i meant changing the foreground color :P
<Alarm> dr-x------  1 root root   4096 2007-04-23 19:16 win5
<ddaedalus> not for dynamicly mounted drives. udev does take care of this
<RytmenPinnen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ddaedalus> ok i see the problem
<ericsson> Alarm: there is the problem ;)
<ddaedalus> can you paste your fstab somewhere?
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  take in mind , with pmount i can mount it an enter as a simple user, the problem starts when i turn off and on the drive again, i cant enter anymore , i have to pmount again
<ericsson> aleksanteri: then I'm lost, I'm not used to GUI ;)
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<Alarm> ddaedalus, sure but there is no entry about the sda1 , so it wont be something to see
<ddaedalus> kk
<ericsson> !pastebin | Alarm
<ubotu> Alarm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Alarm> ericsson,  where is the problem my friend ? :)
<ericsson> Alarm: is there vfat or ntfs on it? As I said, I haven't followed from the start..
<Alarm> ntfs
<Alarm> its an ntfs usb disk
<ddaedalus> now i am dumbfound
<ericsson> have you got the nfts-3g driver?
<Alarm> no
<ericsson> !ntfs-3g | Alarm
<ubotu> Alarm: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ddaedalus> he doesn't need it
<ddaedalus> only for writing
<ericsson> Ok, ddaedalus is right there..
<Alarm> i dont need a write access. all i want is to read and mount :)
<ericsson> so, chown, cmod + entried is fstab is what we want?
<ddaedalus> i really don't now what screws your permissions up
<Alarm> me neither.
<ddaedalus> no, it looks like his drive is mounted umask=0700
<ddaedalus> so only root can read
<Alarm> yes
<Alarm> with root i get in . but as i said , when i pmount i get also as a simple user
<stoft> Alarm, if you want users othher than root too be aable to read then you need to use ntfs-3g,, afaik
<ddaedalus> i'm not exprerienced with pmount
<Alarm> stoft,  its not true
<ddaedalus> no, like hell.
<ddaedalus> only writing
<Alarm> any other suggestions ? :)
<ddaedalus> i am thinking... can take some time :P
<aleksanteri> how can i change the panel foreground color? :)
<ericsson> Alarm: probably rather waste of time, but have you tried modprobe?
<Alarm> and load what ?
<ericsson> usb-storage
<ericsson> ddaedalus: take the time you need, we others grow beards ;)
<Alarm> how can i see which modules are loaded
<ddaedalus> ericsson: wait? you gurus dont already have beards ? :P
<ericsson> ddaedalus: I'm old, but not THAT old ;)
<ericsson> well, it's not grey anyway :)
<ddaedalus> ok, thats *too* much detail
<Alarm> any other channel that i could ask  ? :)
<stoft> I do, but it's a small one because I'm  not a gguru yet
<ddaedalus> the ubuntu forums?
<ericsson> Alarm: try #clueless_blondes
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  i did google it , couldnt help me much
<Alarm> :)
<ddaedalus> well, simply ask? create a thread. i am sure some will help
<ddaedalus> *someone
<Alarm> i will on linuxforums once i got an account there
<Alarm> thanks for ur time
<ddaedalus> np ;)
<ericsson> Weird problem that one..
<K-Ryan> Since I've upgraded to Feisty, my trash can has disapeared. How do I get it back?
<Alarm> u tell me...
<Alarm> nuu user tried before like an hour to help me without results :)
<aleksanteri> how can i change the panel foreground color?
<ddaedalus> i am sure you have a some config file messed up
<ddaedalus> *-a-
<stoft> according to mount manual page, ntfs aare by default, unless you set to something else explicitly, owned by root annd not readabbleby anyone else
<K-Ryan> aleksanteri: KDE Start button > System Settings > Appearance
<ericsson> K-Ryan: Right-click on the bottom panel and add applet to panel
<ddaedalus> hmm, he might try umask
<stoft> sorry for the double letters, I have a heavy process in the bg
<K-Ryan> Ah there we go
<K-Ryan> Thanks ericsson
<ericsson> ddaedalus: did it change umask automagically?
<ericsson> K-Ryan: no probs
<ddaedalus> dont know, maybe
<ddaedalus> Alarm: still here?
<ericsson> stranger than fiction ;)
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  yes
* stoft hasn't actuallly heard hte problem, he's just guessing what it might be... slap him if he's of course.
<Alarm> fighting with the devils machine :)
* ericsson slaps stoft gently anyway
<ddaedalus> but u have a point. ntfs is auto-mounting as root
<anon32> 'u'?
<anon32> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Alarm> anon32, how smart...
<ericsson> lol@ubotu
<K-Ryan> Thanks ubotu
<ddaedalus> does someone know the syntax for umask
<rrmm> why does compiling a driver on xubuntu work but not on kubuntu?
<anon32> I love that factoid :-P
<K-Ryan> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stoft> lol
<K-Ryan> There we go...
<anon32> rrmm, no idea, can you fill me in on the detail?
<Yorokobi> ddaedalus, umask (newmask) eg: umask 0022
<rrmm> anon32~ u just want a link to launchpad?
<K-Ryan> anon32 have you seen the one for windows, or the one for love? =)
<ddaedalus> Yorokobi: thx, but this mask permissions out right. so 777 would be umask 000 ?
<anon32> K-Ryan, for Windows, yes. Not for love.
<K-Ryan> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Yorokobi> ddaedalus, for full 0777, the umask is 000, yep
* anon32 disagrees with the official bot flaming Windows..
<ddaedalus> Yorokobi: ok thx
<K-Ryan> Well let's see
<K-Ryan> !windows
<ddaedalus> Alarm: try mounting with --umask 000
<anon32> rrmm, na, I have time, details please
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<K-Ryan> It's not really flaming, just implying that it's rather problematic.
<K-Ryan> If you look at it in a good way =)
<anon32> or your nearest mental health institute - that's borderline troll :-\
<Alarm> again the same. not enough permitions
<stoft> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> !trolltech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolltech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LinkCanabico> !bill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<LjL> !botabuse
<ericsson> A bit off topic, but the reason why Vista sales is going up is because companies buy vista pre-loaded machines and then they get xp licences on them
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rrmm> anon32~ my card worked under edgy perfectly, i upgraded and it stopped working (my card meaning my pci wirelss hawking hwp54g which useus RaLink chipset and use(?d) rt2500 module) i put in a xubuntu cd to see if it would detect it and it did but didnt work so i dl the driver onto the live cd and compiled and installed and it worked perfectly
<K-Ryan> Wasn't me
<ddaedalus> the man pages says that default for ntfs would be 077, which is right in your case. only root can access
<rrmm> anon32~ i tried to do the same thing on a kubuntu and ubuntu live cd but they crashed
<anon32> ericsson, do you have evidence for that? or are you just trying to bash Windows? because bashing anything and everything non-F/OSS only hurts the community
<stoft> Alarm, it's a usb disk right?
<anon32> rrmm, hint - install first
<Alarm> stoft, exactly, ntfs one
<ericsson> anon32: first hand experince and also news-articles via theINQ
<rrmm> anon32~ i have a kubuntu installed system which i dont want to screw with
<stoft> Alarm: so it has no entry in fstab?
<K-Ryan> Well anon32 it's not like they aren't forcing some people to get it.
<tdn> The menu bar is not visible on Konqueror. How do I make it visible? I do not know how it became hidden.
<Alarm> stoft,  no
<K-Ryan> That whole "Games For Windows" thing
<LinkCanabico> also the vista sales include all vista's that are still in stores like wallmart because microsoft alredy "sold" them
<K-Ryan> Compatible with Vista only
<RytmenPinnen> how do I make list view default? I know where you change but once I open a new tab or a new window I see icons
<anon32> K-Ryan, they're not really doing anything that hasn't been standard MS business practice for ages
<Alarm> its not needed
<rrmm> anon32~ i used the cds for a clean troubleshooting environment. to make sure it was my installed kubuntu that was messed up not the stupid ubuntu repos which they are
<ddaedalus> Alarm: try the verbose switch plz
<anon32> release new OS, phase out old one, don't backport
<Alarm> verbose switch ? meaning in plain english ? :)
<ddaedalus> -v
<K-Ryan> Alright, when was Vista realeased?
<ericsson> tdn: ctrl+shift+F
<stoft> that's probably the problem then, not having an fstab entry you can't predefine the umask. you could probably work your way around it in udev config
<K-Ryan> *released
<rrmm> K-Ryan~ what is vista?
<ddaedalus> when you consider "-v" plain english :P
<trpr> i don't suppose we could move the debate on ms sales practices to offtopic, please
<K-Ryan> rrmm: Windows Vista, their latest operating system.
<Alarm> no i didnt understand which command to do with the -v flag
<anon32> K-Ryan, 3 months ago
<rrmm> K-Ryan~ what is windows?
<LinkCanabico> vista is the spanish word for sight but you have to be blind to apeciate it
<anon32> rrmm, don't troll, it just makes the Linux community look like idiots
<tdn> ericsson, no. That gives me full screen.
<K-Ryan> anon32 when was 95/98 no longer supported?
<rrmm> anon32~ ur stupid
<anon32> K-Ryan, 3 years ago
<anon32> I think
<ericsson> tdn: ok, I thought you were in fullscren and stuck there..
<ddaedalus> Alarm: pmount -v --umask 000 ...
<K-Ryan> That's almost a 10 year shelf life
<anon32> K-Ryan, but meaningful updates stopped around 2000
<rrmm> take M$ crap to offtopic
<tdn> ericsson, no. The menu bar is just hidden.
<ericsson> tdn: would F9 help?
<K-Ryan> So why should Vista take over XP in a few months?
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ pmount -v --umask 000
<Alarm> pmount: invalid option -- v
<anon32> it was only extended because people refused to update to 2000 or later
<K-Ryan> Yeah, good point rrmm.
<RytmenPinnen> how do I make list view default? I know where you change but once I open a new tab or a new window I see icons
<tdn> ericsson, F9 gives me a side bar.
<rrmm> it was already said
<ericsson> tdn: or ctrl+m
<anon32> yeah, we're going off topic..
<ddaedalus> Alarm: kk, doesnt have verbose switch :(
<K-Ryan> I missed it.
<Alarm> ehe seems not :)
<tdn> ericsson, ctrl+m does nothing :(
<anon32> rrmm, please, don't troll, evangalize, etc
<ericsson> tdn: You should know I'm not used to GUI's :)
<rrmm> wtf is evangalizxze?
<ddaedalus> Alarm: and using --umask 000 sure does not give any results
<Alarm> amazing , nor in debian, linuxhelp channel can help me
<ddaedalus> ?
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  no, i tried it , i get the permition error
<Alarm> when i try to enter
<rrmm> anon32~ feisty was released too early, so many wireless problems with the kernel
<ericsson> tdn: then I'm sorry, don't know :/
<anon32> rrmm, http://familyfirst.net/ - evangalicals. anyway, yeah, back to the wireless
<K-Ryan> Gotta start somewhere
<rrmm> im not reading that junk
<ddaedalus> Alarm: some stupid idea. u didn't create the folder as root, did you?
<anon32> rrmm, do they compile right in KDE? it could be that you run out of space on your RAMdisk
<K-Ryan> It's easier to find everything when many people are using it.
<Alarm> how else can i cretate the dir as a simple user in the /media dir
<K-Ryan> Bug wise
<Alarm> cretate = create
<stoft> ddaedalus: good question! :)
<rrmm> anon32~ i need to compile the svn nightly because the others wont compile under feisty
<ericsson> Alarm: sudo and chmod?
<Alarm> didnt chmod it
<ddaedalus> Alarm: well i mean other user can read ;) i know my sentance didnt made any sense
<anon32> rrmm, and you can build them on Xubuntu live but not K/Ubuntu live, right?
<Alarm> no i got what u mean
<rrmm> anon32~ yes
<Alarm> chdmo 640 would do ?
<ddaedalus> Alarm: chmod a+rwx /media/win5
<Alarm> chmod
<rrmm> well ubuntu works but i cant rmmod the module
<rrmm> anon32~ kubuntu just locks up
<ddaedalus> Alarm: sudo ... // of course
<Alarm> ok did it. and now ?
<Alarm> yeap got that
<anon32> rrmm, so you're saying that they compile but don't work?
<Alarm> mount it how again ? with what parameteres
<ddaedalus> Alarm: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/win5 --umask 000
<rrmm> anon32~ they compile on xubuntu and ubuntu, i cant rmmod on the ubuntu so i cant use the one i compiled and kubuntu locks up
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  the command seems to be wrong.  i get the usage list
<stoft> ddaedalus: if using mount, shouldn't it be -o umask=000?
<Alarm> mount: unrecognized option `--umask'
<ddaedalus> a, well yaah
<anon32> rrmm, huh, that's odd. They ought to have the same kernel
<ddaedalus> ;)
<rrmm> anon32~ they do
<rrmm> anon32~ uname -a
<anon32> say, why are you using "rmmod"?
<Alarm> ok i will add an -o
<anon32> isn't that remove module?
<ddaedalus> Alarm: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/win5 -o umask=000
<stoft> i.e. sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/win5
<Alarm> ok did that
<rrmm> anon32~ yes, i need to remove the module the kenrel loaded to use the one i compiled
<Nanu> hi guys ,,, i just installed KDE on my Ubuntu,, i wanna remove it
* ddaedalus is oraying
<ddaedalus> *praying
<Alarm> ok some good and bad news
<anon32> rrmm, what happens when you issue rmmod?
<ddaedalus> bad first
<Alarm> when i enter /media/win5 the dir is empty
<Alarm> the good news are when i enter with media:/sda1 i see the files
<rrmm> anon32~ it said the module was in use and when i di d a sudo ifdown ra0 it said it wasnt configured
<ddaedalus> thats crazy?
<stoft> oh.. yay... eh...
<ddaedalus> thats is simply wrong
<ericsson> lol@empty stuffz
<LinkCanabico>  media:/sda1 is it a USB?
<anon32> rrmm, an, now we're making some headway - did ifconfig list any net devices other than loopback?
<Alarm> yes /dev/sda1 is the usb
<ddaedalus> Alarm: plz do fdisk -l
<rrmm> my ethernet one
<Alarm>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Alarm> /dev/sda1   *           1        9729    78148161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Nanu> when i type ( sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop ) it says ( E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. )
<anon32> rrmm, hrmm...
<ddaedalus> Alarm: hmmm
<stoft> could it have been automounted by udev?
<anon32> rrmm, try rmmod -f <modulename>
<rrmm> that didnt work eitehr
<ddaedalus> stoft: well it should have been
<rrmm> anon32~ i dont have that computer turned on even
<LinkCanabico> soft i second that
<Alarm> i know its strange.  when i enter to media:/ and see the devices listed. and get into the usb , instead ot /media/win5 i see the sda1 as i said before
<anon32> rrmm, err... hmm...
<stoft> Alarm: what does /etc/mtab say?
<rrmm> anon32~ it said the resource was busy
<ddaedalus> Alarm: u sure udev doesn't auto-mount?
<anon32> rrmm, dunno what I can suggest then
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ less /etc/mtab | grep sda1
<Alarm> /dev/sda1 /media/win5 ntfs rw,umask=000 0 0
<rrmm> anon32~ why cant ubuntu just fix the broken drivers?
<anon32> rrmm, that would require more testing and the developers are lazy
<LinkCanabico> but even if it automoutnts it should be abel to mount it elsewere
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  also that. doesnt automount, i had to pount it , or now to mount it as u told me, but after i turn it off and on i have to mount it again
<Alarm> give me a second to turn it off/on and see what happens
<rrmm> anon32~ and when i dl the drivers to my installed kubuntu, those ones dont even work, i think i screwed up my install, im just going to wait till they make a fix, hopefully before gusty
<ericsson> Alarm: sorry to say it mate, but this is interesting :)
<anon32> rrmm, ah well, you can still use Ethernet right?
<Alarm> ericsson,  u tell me :)
<rrmm> anon32~ it was in my room for a reason, i had wifi and then served my ps2 from the ethernet
* stoft seconds ericsson
<Alarm> ok , results . turned it on . the dialog box appeard if i want to open the disks window , error message: the mount point /media/win5 is allready occupied
<anon32> rrmm, hehe, I don't trust wi-fi... call me a technophobe :-\
<ddaedalus> Alarm: well mtab says everything is right
<Alarm> when i did turn it off i did less /etc/mtab | grep sda1 and did not get any output
<Yorokobi> Alarm, will it remount when you unmount it before turning it off/removing it?
<ddaedalus> Alarm: ok. fisrt be sure it is plugged off. then sudo rm -r /media/win5
<Alarm> neither do i get now when it says that it is occupied
<Alarm> Yorokobi,  i also did that
<ericsson> Alarm: could you pastebin mtab? Or are you sure everything is ok there?
<rrmm> anon32~ it worked fine untill the god damn devs put in crappy kerenel modules, i SHOULD NOT lose support for hardware in an upgrade, i dont care do !ohmy to me i could care less
<anon32> hehe
<LinkCanabico> try umount /media/win5 and then mount it again
<Alarm> ok removed the dir
<anon32> rrmm, calm down though, things break when you make changes, it's a fact of life
<Alarm> ehmm people , i can follow just one instruction sorry :)
* ericsson shurgs 
<anon32> my winmodem doesn't work with the new kernel either
* ericsson can't spell either :)
<Alarm> ericsson,  give me a second
<Alarm> !paste
<ericsson> anon32: win32 seldomworks
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rrmm> anon32~ plenty of people have my back at this kernel/feisty upgrade issue
<anon32> yeah, well :-\
<rrmm> even devs too
<mahdi> anyone know if xwinwrap is dead or not?
<anon32> rrmm, considered building your own kernel?
<ddaedalus> ericsson: his mtab looked ok
<rrmm> anon32~  i lose support
<ericsson> ddaedalus: no fair that you saw it :)
<ddaedalus> Alarm: now recreate the dir
<anon32> ericsson, well, that's not entirely true... but the idea of a winmodem is pretty stupid
<Alarm> ericsson,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18471/
<Alarm> ok done
<ddaedalus> Alarm: mkdir /media/win5
<TheCreationist> If all my hardware works well in Edgy, do I run the risk of it NOT working when upgrading to Feisty?  I ask because a fresh install of Feisty didn't support my CD burner...and my sound didn't work.
<anon32> rrmm, yeah, well, if you wanted support, you oughta stuck with Dapper :-\
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  i did that :)
<ericsson> anon32: yes, agree
<ddaedalus> Alarm: :d
<ddaedalus> Alarm: chmod?
<anon32> ericsson, fortunately I have a broadband line now :-P
<Alarm> chmod a+rwx /media/win5  again ?
<just-this-time> xp has disk manager to see physical devices
<rrmm> anon32~ i should not need to roll my own just because the ubuntu kernel hackers fucked up !coc !ohmy my ass
<ddaedalus> Alarm: yes, should do
<anon32> !coc ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddaedalus> Alarm: yes, should do
<Alarm> ok next ? :)
<ericsson> ddaedalus: Second your opinion that it looks ok, apart from the missing /media/win5 :)
<just-this-time> what do I use in KDE Kubuntu to investigate unmounted partitions
<ddaedalus> Alarm: well mount it
<ddaedalus> Alarm: a no
<rrmm> !coc | anon32
<ubotu> anon32: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Alarm> what ?
<ddaedalus> Alarm: plug it in
<anon32> ......
<Alarm> ok
<Alarm> press ok or cancel in the dialog box ?
<ddaedalus> Alarm: and wait for udev, and the <your de> automounter
<anon32> rrmm, well, I can only see building your own kernel as a viable option at this point
<anon32> but what do I know?
<ddaedalus> Alarm: the ok button?
<Alarm> well the window appeared asking me open in a new window
<Alarm> ok
<ericsson> Alarm: progress...
<Alarm> same error: mount point /media/win5 occupied
<ddaedalus> Alarm: hell yes! don't say you always pressed cancel
<rrmm> anon32~ Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel
<rrmm> #
<rrmm> You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages.
<Alarm> no i was pressing 'ok'
<ericsson> *sigh*
<anon32> rrmm, but when it doesn't work? :-)
<ddaedalus> Alarm: kill win5, repeat procedure without creating win5
<rrmm> anon32~ im just reading what the wiki tells me to
<Alarm> when i enter to /media/win5 its empty. when i try to enter from media:/ i get the error with occupied i mentioned above
<anon32> I was tempted to build my own kernel because .21 had better SATA :-\
<ericsson> Alarm: can you mount/read it if you kill X?
<RytmenPinnen> who here has succesfully installed nvidia drivers without any resolution hassle?
<anon32> but it took too long...
<Alarm> kill win5 ? u mean remove the dir again ?
<ddaedalus> ericsson: udev creates the dir if necessary
<ddaedalus> Alarm: yes
<Alarm> ok
<rrmm> anon32~ it doesnt take long to compile a kerneel from scratch
<ddaedalus> Alarm: sorry that i make u do trial and error, but i am out of ideas
<TheCreationist> If all my hardware works well in Edgy, do I run the risk of it NOT working when upgrading to Feisty?  I ask because a fresh install of Feisty didn't support my CD burner...and my sound didn't work.
<anon32> rrmm, meh, I don't have a lot of patience
<rrmm> anon32~ i tried to but forgot to mount /boot so the kernel could not be found
<anon32> and my CPU is kinda weak
<Alarm> ok removed the folder, turned on the disk. no i get: could not enter /media/win5
<anon32> rrmm, ow :-\
<ericsson> ddaedalus: T&E is the only way to go sometimes
* stoft is following ddaedalus and Alarm on the sidelines... 
<stoft> same thing I would've tried.
<Alarm> ericsson,  no i didnt try it without x
* ericsson is also following from a safe distance
<ddaedalus> Alarm: u sure ur udev rules aren't messed up?
<rrmm> anon32~ so instead i switched to kubuntu, from debian, i was tryuing to get my sata pci controller working
<mcgregor> hello lads! i was wondering if someone could help me. i have some severe problems with running ktorrent.
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  how can i know that ? :)
<ddaedalus> Alarm: well, maybe u felt like messing with the udev rules?
<Alarm> actually my os is fresh installed. i didnt do any changes
<Alarm> its now that i try to mount my drive
<anon32> rrmm, heh, my SATA controller is onboard and Intel, but I've had issues with hdparm
<Alarm> ddaedalus,  no i didnt touch anything on udev
<rrmm> least u have onbaord sata
* miatamuc is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<anon32> rrmm, hehe, yeah, and kind of standardized (Intel) :-)
* miatamuc is back.
<ddaedalus> Alarm: what does dmesg say when u plug ur drive in?
<mcgregor> can anyone help me?
<rrmm> anon32~ im going to reinstall the headers packs
<anon32> go for it
<rrmm> !ask | mcgregor
<ubotu> mcgregor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alarm> let me check the logs
<ericsson> mcgregor: just shoot ;)
<ddaedalus> Alarm: plz paste dmesg | tail -n 100 right after plugging it in
<ericsson> ddaedalus: he's soon gonna wear his ctrl+c combination out from all the copy&paste ;)
<Alarm> ddaedalus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18473/
<mcgregor> ok
* stoft is almost tempted to format one of his usb drives as ntfs and give it a try...
<Alarm> a small part of the dmesg
<ddaedalus> ericsson: when his cc is waern out becosue of this, mine must be non-existant ;)
<anon32> stoft, lol, ntfs + flash = fail
<mcgregor> can anyone help me here with resolving my ktorrent?
<ericsson> what is rows 18+19
<mcgregor> i think it crashed
<anon32> you don't want a journal on a device with limited writes
<LinkCanabico> ***stoft link is doing it
<Alarm> and the paste you just asked me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18474/
<LinkCanabico> mcgregor whats the problem
<ericsson> mcgregor: you can't start it again?
<mcgregor> finally
<mcgregor> yeah
<mcgregor> if i start ktorrent
<mcgregor> everything goes wrong
<ddaedalus> Alarm: NTFS-fs warning (device sda1): load_system_files(): Volume is dirty.  Will not b <-- the most important part is missing
<Alarm> whats that  ?
<mcgregor> i mean
<mcgregor> that
<ddaedalus> Alarm: sorry, wrong link
<ddaedalus> Alarm: my bad
<mcgregor> after i start ktorrent
<VSpike> I seem to be missing some important toolbar in konqueror in feisty.  The one for file manager use.  Any idea how I restore it?
<ericsson> Alarm: I think you have strawberry-jam in your drive
<mcgregor> something is happening
<mcgregor> and the other programs
<mcgregor> stop running
<just-this-time> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ddaedalus> ericsson: maybe he should try to open his drive and lick it off. might help.
<Alarm> i see this: NTFS-fs warning (device sda1): load_system_files(): Volume is dirty.  Will not be able to remount read-write.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.
<VSpike> It doesn't seem to be in the Settings->Toolbars list
<don> remove it then replace it
<Alarm> should i log on to windows do a chkdsk and try again or what ?
<mcgregor> ok
<just-this-time> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ericsson> ddaedalus: I think the drive could be infected with wi**ows?
<mcgregor> i shall see if that could work
<mcgregor> thx alot
<mcgregor> :d
<ddaedalus> Alarm: don't know. thats what it says.
<Alarm> ericsson,  doesnt have win os on it. its just ntfs storage
<ddaedalus> Alarm: infected with ntfs for sure...
<Alarm> :)
<ericsson> strawberry-ntfs that is..
<VSpike> ntfs would be pretty good, if only it were open
<ddaedalus> VSpike: but it isn't ...
<don> what can I type in to change my resolution I can do way better
<redfive> anyone know about the black windows thingy in beryl?
<ddaedalus> Alarm: sorry u can try to do as the log says.
<Alarm> ok , i go for a chkdsk and come back again, although i dont think that this will solve something
<Alarm> thats what i will do
<Alarm> be right back
<ddaedalus> Alarm: i have to quit for now. hope
<Alarm> :)
<adz21c> redfive: its an nvidia bug
<Alarm> be here in a few minutes
<ddaedalus> Alarm: but i *do* have to quit
<redfive> so using xgl don help?
<Alarm> well i mean i will be here in a few minutes :)
<Alarm> sorry , i didnt put the 'i'
<adz21c> redfive: well i think it should tbh, i personally use AIGLX
<Alarm> thank you a lot for ur help :)
<ddaedalus> Alarm: kk
<ddaedalus> Alarm: np, ur welcome
<redfive> so do I, just sick of the black windows
<Alarm> i will tell u the results in case i will see u :)
<ddaedalus> Alarm: plz, do so ;)
<sb73542> hello all, is there any workaround for Kubuntu 7.04 with the bug that breaks KDE when the monitor power saving time is changed?
<ericsson> we're on a need to know basis, and we need to know :)
<don> I found some res changers they didnot work at all
<redfive> is there a program likd dreamweaver for linux?
<adz21c> redfive: ditto, but last i knew it was a Nvidia only bug, so i switched to AIGLX till they fixed it
<adz21c> redfive: quanta plus, bluefish etc
<sb73542> it's quite a major showstopper, i can't believe it's not getting any attention
<redfive> AIGLX is newer? or not as good as XGL?
<adz21c> redfive: AIGLX performs better than XGL i think and is newer
<_al_> hello
<redfive> how can you tell which your using?
<LinkCanabico> AIGLX still has major bugs
<Alarm> ehmm something  i forgot to ask
<RytmenPinnen> how do I make a "most used programs" list in the Kmenu? and I'd also like to have a search funcion that searches for apps that are in the kmenu only I had this in suse 10.0 and it was very handy
<Alarm> could it be that udev is not running ? :)
<TheCreationist> If all my hardware works well in Edgy, do I run the risk of it NOT working when upgrading to Feisty?  I ask because a fresh install of Feisty didn't support my CD burner...and my sound didn't work.
<adz21c> redfive: I have the beryl manager running and it has the option to force a rendering platform in adv options
<redfive> oh, i will look
<_al_> what could be problem with scandinavic characters with skype?
<Alarm> ericsson, what do u say
<_al_> I'm using feisty
<ericsson> Alarm: Interesting thought :)
<Alarm> how can i check that ?:)
<RytmenPinnen> TheCreationist: as far as my experience with feisty goes you should not get it
<_al_> when I type this kind of character there appears square
<stoft> Alarm: I think udev is running (ps -A|grep udev) seeing as you're producing errors in dmesg.
<redfive> ok im not seeing it
<TheCreationist> RytmenPinnen: Yeah, that was my experience so far too.  You'd think new releases would support MORE hardware, not less ;)
<Alarm> yeap it is
<just-this-time> \o interesting issue
<Alarm> ok i will try to chkdsk it then under windows , hope this will make some difference
<VSpike> RytmenPinnen: There's a KDE improvement on apps.kde.org which is pretty much what you want... even mentions that it's based on Suse I think
<just-this-time> bk from googling
<just-this-time> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-214972.html
<just-this-time> is there a way to  "regenerate fstab"
<RytmenPinnen> yeh I cant get my nvidia drivers to work :( If I enable them I get a maximum resolution of 640x480 and I have no idea how to fix it
<just-this-time> is there a way to  "regenerate fstab"
<just-this-time> sorry
<stoft> TheCreationist: I would evaluate (make a list with plus and minuses) reasons for upgrade. if everything works as it is annd you're satisfied with that, why upgrade? (why kill a winning combination in other words)
<don> I have same trouble
<don> 640x480
<don> sucks
<nu> hey guys
<TheCreationist> stoft: Well, because I don't want to get left too far behind; especially once the support cycle for Edgy comes to an end.
<nu> does anybody know how to disable the icon click effect in KDE ?
<Black_Cat> nu, bouncing cursor? "Launch feedback" in Panel settings.
<RytmenPinnen> some dude over here helped me fix the problem with the resolution but I have no drivers instead :/
<nu> nope, not the bouncing cursor
<stoft> RytmenPinnen: do you use katapult? it's not quite a search function, but it might be what you're looking for without knowing it?
<nu> the "zoom" effect
<LinkCanabico> nu right click on the task bar
<redfive> is there a program like dreamweaver for linux?
<don> I like to know how to make my icons smaller thay are big!
<Yorokobi> RytmenPinnen, don, did you guys specify the Horizontal and Vertical refresh values in your xorg.conf ?
<Black_Cat> redfive, many of them. Quanta Plus for example.
<ericsson> the icon-increasing-flashy-zoomy-thingie?
<adz21c> redfive: quanta plus or bluefish
<LinkCanabico> nu then configure panel
<sb73542> does anyone know if the kde guidance / kcontrol stuff wiill get fixed any time soon?  I have filed 3 major bugs related to kde guidance stuff, and there's been no developer response
<nu> yes...
<LinkCanabico> nu then aspect
<nu> appearance ?
<stoft> TheCreationist: true, at the same time evaluate the urgency of an upgrade, can you wait 2 months e.g.?
<RytmenPinnen> Yorokobi: nope but I dont have the permission to edit xorg.conf and I never got any help to so
<LinkCanabico> maby i heve the spanish version and translating
<VSpike> RytmenPinnen: found it... http://www.kbfx.org/
<nu> okay..
<nu> "enable icon mouseover effects" doesnt fix it :\
<nu> any other checkbox i have to untick ?
<VSpike> RytmenPinnen: I didn't get on with it, but it may be what you want
<LinkCanabico> yes wait
<Yorokobi> RytmenPinnen, that's what the sudo command is for. Did you read the help web page provided by !fixres?
<RytmenPinnen> cool
<TheCreationist> stoft: Of course, I can.  I just remember always being about 2-3 versions behind when I used Windows... I'm liking being able to always upgrade to the latest Kubuntu :P  I'll give it some time
<RytmenPinnen> yes
<LinkCanabico>  there are two check boxes right?
<nu> two on the top, and two on the bottom
<nu> actually 3
<nu> in the panel background section (useless)
<nu> two icons on the top. "enable icon mouseover effects" and "show tooltips"
<nu> both unchecked, no fix
<rrmm> anon32~ it magivly worked somehow
<rrmm> i didnt do anything
<anon32> lol
<Yorokobi> RytmenPinnen, if you read the help then you didn't follow the instructions; or are you unable to because you don't have sudo privs?
<LinkCanabico> the one on top are reversed enable the right one and disable the left one
<rrmm> just turned it on and was playing with iwlist iwconfig ifconfig
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, maby I missed something
<RytmenPinnen> !fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rrmm> then i saw the lights go on so i typed in the right information
<nu> did it, and still the effect is there
<stoft> TheCreationist: if you're really worried, wait a month or so. personally I've had no  major problems with feisty, but obviously others have.
<Yorokobi> !fixres > RytmenPinnen
<LinkCanabico> nu ok let me check
<ericsson> what was the definition update for clam?
<nu> thaks much LinkCanabico
<TheCreationist> stoft: I had a lot of serious problems with it...
<RytmenPinnen> should I try to enable the drivers first?
<Alarm> no error messages on the chddsk
<Alarm> chkdsk
<rrmm> anon32~ hoepfully when i reboot it will all work again so i can put it back in my room and fix my php/apache issue
<Yorokobi> RytmenPinnen, fix your xorg.conf first, make sure X still starts with the nv drivers, then change nv to nvidia and restart X.
<ericsson> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RytmenPinnen> k
<ericsson> Alarm: and still permission errors?
<Alarm> yeap
<nu> Alarm: still trying eh ?
<Alarm> though i dont see anything wrong written like before in the dmesg
<Alarm> nu hey :)
<Alarm> yes
<Alarm> just this : NTFS-fs warning (device sda1): load_system_files(): Volume has been modified by chkdsk.  Will not be able to remount read-write.  Mount in Windows.
<nuu> there's a tool to clean it Alarm
<LinkCanabico> nu sorry its all i have to do to make it work so no idea waths wrong
<anon32> Alarm, so mount it in Windows
<nuu> ntfsfix iirc
<nuu> ntfsfix /dev/sda1 should avoid you mounting it in windows
<ericsson> nuu: you need to tell us, we are a couple of us following the unfolding story with keen eyes ;)
<anon32> Alarm, that basically means that the partition is in need of Windows' equivalent of a fsck
<anon32> nuu, ntfsfix empties the journal and schedules Windows to run a chkdsk...
<Yorokobi> Alarm, if you don't mind, take us back to the beginning. What are you trying to do, exactly?
<nuu> hm, then perhaps it wasnt ntfsfix
<amrush> hello ... I'm on KDE right now ... I have gnome installed but ever since i updated to Edgy Gnome doesn't work anymore ... just shows the splash screen then nothing happens afterwards only the mouse works  ... Can anyone help please?
<Yorokobi> Alarm, or pm me the history
<Alarm> Yorokobi, okie... i have an external hd usb disk with ntfs on it
<Alarm> i want when i turn that thing on , to be automounted
<Alarm> it doesnt
<bart_> How do I install yamipod if not available in adept manager?
<nuu> or actually, it was ntfsfix, but my problem was the "dirty journal" bit
<nuu> so it fixed mine, but it wouldnt fix alarm's
<Alarm> i get several errors like no permition to enter /media/win5 or that it is occupied
<nuu> thanks for pointing that out anon32
<Etokura> sudo apt-get install yamipod
<Yorokobi> Alarm, so, you don't get the pop-up asking you if you want to open Konqueror in a new window (and other options)?
<nuu> LinkCanabico: that's ok dont worry, thanks all the same
<LinkCanabico> got to go good look Alarm
<Alarm> Yorokobi,  i can see the files when i pmount it as a simple user. but once i swhich it off and on, i get that the /media/win5 is occupied
<LinkCanabico> by nuu gl to you to
<nuu> cheers buddy
<Alarm> i do , but when i press on it i get an error
<Alarm> lilalinux,  than you :)
<Yorokobi> Alarm, you need to pumount/umount/eject it before unplugging it
<Alarm> i get that the /media/win5 is occupied
<nuu> i think i'll dream of win5 tonight
<Alarm> even if i do that, i get that
<nuu> :P
<Alarm> nuu imagine about me :)
<nuu> i can guess Alarm!
<ericsson> nuu: wet dreams..
<nuu> haha ericsson
<imagine> eewwww
<bart_> Etokura, tried it but error saying could not find package yamipod
<Etokura> Is that it's full name?
<nuu> btw Alarm: when you tried those steps from a terminal, did it work out fine ? or same issues as in kde ?
<Alarm> also , when i pmount it and enter in media:/ and press on the removable disk ,it takes me to system:/media/sda1
<Etokura> Try sudo apt-get install yamipod*
<Alarm> when i enter to /media/win5 , the dir is empty
<nuu> sorry, i meant from a console
<ericsson> bah, I can't remember the avclam updater? was is fresh-clam or something like that?
<Alarm> nuu same
<nuu> Alarm: but was kde stopped ?
<Alarm> yes, console only
<amrush> guys ... i need help
<bart_> Etokura, same result
<nuu> mmh, i see
<ericsson> !ask | amrush
<Etokura> Make sure you have multiverse enabled in software sources
<amrush> hello ... I'm on KDE right now ... I have gnome installed but ever since i updated to Edgy Gnome doesn't work anymore ... just shows the splash screen then nothing happens afterwards only the mouse works  ... thanks in advance
<ubotu> amrush: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alarm> Yorokobi,  dont tell me u allready gave up ehehe
<Yorokobi> Alarm, I have a problem with removing/ejecting USB media, not remounting it :)
<ericsson> amrush: so, which one do you want to use?
<bart_> Etokura, there is only a tar. gz file available on their website
<Alarm> well call it however u want. i still cant mount it when i turn it on :)
<Etokura> Download that
<amrush> currently i want to use gnome ..
<Alarm> i can mount it , but manualy , not automatically
<Etokura> And then if you want a .deb file, do sudo apt-get install alien
<Yorokobi> Alarm, what if you change the USB port its plugged into?
<don> i tried two diff ways in console to change resolution got another
<stoft> Alarm: did you try removing the dir /media/win5 before the replugging, like ddaedalus said?
<Etokura> It can convert tar.gz files to .deb
<ericsson> amrush: you could try to simply do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and see if it fixes it for you..
<bart_> Etokura, i suppose you then have to do ./configure make make install?
<Alarm> !paste
<amrush> tried that
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Etokura> No, just download alien and convert it that way
<Alarm> stoft,  yes i did. then it couldnt open /media/win5
<Etokura> Use sudo alien Filename.tar.gz
<stoft> ok
<Alarm> and here a part of my dmesg
<Alarm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18478/
<Alarm> Yorokobi,  same
<amrush> ericsson: I tried that .. .didn't work
<Etokura> Try sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ericsson> amrush: does the gnome-panel or gnome-session work then?
<amrush> ericsson how can i check out ?
<ericsson> hui, terrible lagging around here..
<bart_> Etokura, ok now I have a deb generated file
<Etokura> Right now try to install it
<Etokura> It should be in /home/user/
<ericsson> amrush: first, as Etokura suggested, try sudo apititude reinstall ubuntu-desktop, if that doesn't help, then try sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<bart_> Etokura, that's right
<Alarm> i feel so helpless hehe
<ericsson> Alarm: you are brave :)
<amrush> ok ... brb .. i finished reinstalling i will try to check it out
<Etokura> Did it install alright?
<amrush> no errors popped up
<ericsson> pah, with what would I open some stupid .chm files? :)
<bart_> Etokura, hold on
<Alarm> kchmviewer
<Etokura> Okay
<ericsson> amrush: kill x and try to re-login
<amrush> ok .. brb
<Alarm> it opens it in konqueror
<LjL> ericsson: "apt-cache search keywords" always helps.
<ericsson> LjL: depends on how well my memory works though..
<Alarm> ericsson,  try the app i told u
<ericsson> Alarm: I'll check that one out..
<Alarm> i use it also, it does what u want
<bart_> Etokura, i did the install but don't know where it went
<Etokura> Look in your kde menu
<bart_> Etokura,  oh i'm using kununtu feisty
<Etokura> Or try yamipod in a console
<blekos> whould you mind explaining smg? When I first install Ubumtu i was asked for a usrname & password. Now I've done sudo su and changed the root psswd
<blekos> but when I run smg it need root pswd e.g firestarter I enter my account's psswd
<Alarm> ericsson,  do u accept private messages ?
<blekos> wasnt I supposed to enter the root's psswd?
<ericsson> Alarm: I would guess...haven't changed settings..
<Etokura> Root account is disabled by default
<Etokura> You just use your account password
<Alarm> seems my messages are ignored :)
<Alarm> if u cannot read what i am writing u now
<blekos> but then, if I create a new user will the new user be able to install things?
<Etokura> Yes
<Etokura> You use that user's password too
<ericsson> nah, I just don't wanna talk to 'ya! No, seriously, hold on, I'll check the settings..
<Sanne> !root | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blekos> but i dont want that user to be able to do so
<Alarm> pls talk to me, or else i am gonna wish u to have the same problem with ur external drive hehehe :)
<Yorokobi> blekos, a newly created user cannot use sudo
<ericsson> Alarm: I can't find any settings in Konversation that even implies that I can allow/disallow private peep-sh...sorry..chats..
<ericsson> ah, blocked due to spam
<redfive> is wine noe avaible in7.04? aptget says it dont exist
<stoft> ericsson: if you tire of kchm-something there's also xchm.
<Alarm> nice
<Yorokobi> !info wine | redfive
<ubotu> redfive: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Alarm> ericsson,  i wanted to ask u if you could paste me my very first lines when i entered where i explain my problem
<ubuntu> Hi again
<Alarm> so i could just paste it in a forum
<Alarm> if not i will have to write it again :)
<redfive> why caint i see it on adept?
<Yorokobi> redfive, you have enable the universe repository
<RytmenPinnen> ok I fixed the xorg file but now my system wont boot
<Alarm> RytmenPinnen,  put back the backup file of xorg you got
<Alarm> or reconfigure xorg
<ericsson> you mean when you explained your problem?
<Alarm> yeap
<RytmenPinnen> it gets to the loading screen but then it goes black
<Alarm> at the very begining
<redfive> well, evertthing it uncomented and still caont find it
<RytmenPinnen> can I do that with the live cd
<stoft> Alarm: do you remember what time it was?
<Alarm> RytmenPinnen,  reconfigure it
<Etokura> bart_, Did you get it working?
<Alarm> for sure like 1 hour ago ?
<RytmenPinnen> how do I that form the live cd_
<Yorokobi> RytmenPinnen, use Alt-F1 and log in the cp you /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup-or-whatever to /etc/X11/xorg.conf then restart kdm
<redfive> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe should ve uncomented for wine to show up?
<stoft> Alarm: I'll see what I caan find.
<Alarm> okie thanks
<Alarm> it starts with "hello" :)
<Alarm> ehehe
<ericsson> ;)
<Alarm> be right back, i must reboot
<ericsson> Otherwise it's the short version
<stoft> eheheh
<Alarm> i will be back in a second
<ericsson> [23:54]  <Alarm> Yorokobi, okie... i have an external hd usb disk with ntfs on it
<ericsson> [23:54]  <Alarm> i want when i turn that thing on , to be automounted
<RytmenPinnen> where shall I press alt f1
<Alarm> nah, that was much more later :)
<Alarm> should be something like 23:00
<Alarm> or 22:50
<Yorokobi> RytmenPinnen, at the blank/black screen after your computer tries to start KDM
<Alarm> too bad i dont keep logs
<stoft> nice going ericsson, you're in a diff TZ though  :)
<RytmenPinnen> ah so I cant do it from the live cd_ >o
<ericsson> stoft: Yeah, I'm a bit behind, if that's what you mean :)
<Alarm> true... 20:52 GMT ehehe
<Yorokobi> RytmenPinnen, why would you use the LiveCD ?
<RytmenPinnen> so I could ask you
<Etokura> [12:39:31]  <Alarm> i got a problem mounting my external usb hd . when i plug it in and turn it on , and try to enter in the partition i get: could not enter folder /media/win5 . i can only mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 . i did also add my user (alarm) to the plugdev group , and rebooted as well.
<Etokura> [12:39:43]  <Alarm> in the fstab there is nothing listed about the /dev/sda1 device .
<ericsson> I'll check the .log and see if I find something..
<stoft> hehe
<Yorokobi> oh ...
<Alarm> there u go, lovely :)
<ericsson> ah..
<RytmenPinnen> ohwell ill try again
<Alarm> Etokura,  thank you a lot for searching:)
<ericsson> beat that microsoft support! ;)
<Alarm> Etokura,  there must be 1 more big entry of me after that, am i right ? :)
<Etokura> Heh
<Alarm> if possible to paste that as well (auchh) :)
<redfive> is there a way to reset the repositories?
<Etokura> Let me check
<ericsson> Alarm: there is soon a dedicated channel for you..
<Etokura> <Alarm> when i mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 as i said it works pretty well,. i can enter the partition,. but once i turn it of (even if i remove it safely) , and then turn it on again, i get again the same message . it is an ntfs drive
<ericsson> #alarm_and_his_usb_nightmare__stories
<MetaMorfoziS> http://kubunt.org/ -> fuck...
<Alarm> sure #mount-alarm-usb-drive
<LjL> !language | MetaMorfoziS
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Alarm> Etokura,  thats it. thanks again :)
<MetaMorfoziS> !fuck | LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Etokura> Has anyone heard anything about using the Helio media Mover with Kubuntu?
* stoft bows down to Etokura's grep-fu
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Alarm> be right back in a few minutes
<Etokura> Or using the Helio as a usb drive
<Etokura> It's not detected
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dsl51B69EDE.pool.t-online.hu]  by LjL
<ericsson> *poff*
* mode/#kubuntu [+d ?MetaMorfoziS?]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<redfive> what does Package wine has no installation candidate mean?
<don> where can I get a list of console commands?
<redfive> i have all respositories enabled
<LjL> !cli > don    (don, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ericsson> don: man pages or http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Black_Cat> redfive - and did you fetch updates from all of them?
<linucs> #kubuntu-it
<don> thanks i want to check it out iscrew up ill reinstall
<redfive> all of them?
<redfive> just click fetch updates?
<Black_Cat> redfive, that should be enough if they're enabled
<wiz> hmm..
<BluesKaj> I'm still  pi**ed that alsa has seen fit to block the pcm out on my pc...worked fine in edgy
<redfive> wow, is there a way to reset the repository list?
<redfive> looks like others have this problem, i googled it
<amrush> etokura .. I'm back still still doesn't work ..
<amrush> that is to be ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> yes redfive. you can add repos into the sources list
<Etokura> Hum
<alexander> Hi guys. Im yet another new Linux user :D
<Etokura> Try sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<alexander> or atleast new Ubuntu user
<Etokura> Hi
<alexander> How are ya'll doing?
<BluesKaj> fine alexander, what's up ?
<alexander> Just getting used to this fine OS
<amrush> etokura .. it's already installed
<redfive> is there a repo for wine?
<Etokura> Try  sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-session
<Etokura> Afterwards just log out(CTRL+ALT+Backspace) and try to log into gnome
<RytmenPinnen> wonderbar
<linucs> Qualcuno mi pu aiutare con la conofigurazione di firefox?
<stoft> !it | linucs
<ubotu> linucs: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<amrush> if it doesn't work i will have to restart the computer
<Alarm> ok i fixed it
<Alarm> ok dont get scared :)
<Etokura> Great
<Alarm> now i got problems with time hehehe
<stoft> Alarm: wb
<alexander> Anyone interested in helping me abit?
<Alarm> i didnt fix anything, i turned it of :)
<|ericsson|> bah, nightmare finding unregistered nicks ;)
<linucs> puoi dirmi come faccio a cambiare canale?
<Etokura> With what alexander
<|ericsson|> !ask | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> alexander: just ask
<Alarm> although xchat shows the right time, and when i "adjust time & date" have the correct, time , in the task bar i get 3 forward. when i change it , it messes it up and shows 29 april 21:00
<Alarm> i did change the timezone and did put athens
<|ericsson|> Alarm: :=
<Alarm> my lucky day today ehehe
<alexander> Installing VLC and other programs. Finding sound driver and graphics driver
<Etokura> Alarm it may be your CMOS battery
<Mutta> bonsoir
<Alarm> hmm, true i didnt check for the bios.
<Alarm> forgot about it
<Alarm> i will
<alexander> Something like apt-get install VLC right?
<Alarm> be right back :)
<Etokura> Yes
<Mutta> ya quelqu'un qui parles franais?
<stoft> linucs: scrivi "/j #ubuntu-it"
<|ericsson|> !medibuntu | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Mutta> ubuntu french channel???
<RytmenPinnen> is there somekind of system restore
<Sanne> alexander: you may find this helpful for an overview about software management in *buntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<|ericsson|> alexander: Yes, sudo apt-get install vlc
<RytmenPinnen> I cant use the adept manager anymore for some reason
<alexander> tnx guys
<RytmenPinnen> its says there's another proces using it but I just logged in
<Mutta> help french pleas???????????
<|ericsson|> !fr | Mutta
<ubotu> Mutta: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TheCreationist> RytmenPinnen: You're not running apt in a terminal are you?
<Black_Cat> !kubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mutta> thank ubotu :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , sudo apt-get install pkgname , but make sure your universe multiverse repositories are uncommented ( #is removed from the repos)
<Sanne> alexander: if you want to know the exact name of a package, you can use the command: 'apt-cache search <searchterm>' or search for the package at packages.ubuntu.com
<RytmenPinnen> nope I dont think so cause I logged in 10 seconds ago
<Etokura> I had that problem
<Etokura> I honestly don't remember what I did to solve it
<Etokura> But try synaptic
<RytmenPinnen> unless the terminal keeps running things forever and ever until you tell them to stop
<TheCreationist> RytmenPinnen: Not once you log out.  Are there other users logged in right now?
<RytmenPinnen> nope, I installed kubuntu today and its quite screwed up allready
<TheCreationist> RytmenPinnen: What version?
<blekos> is there somewhere i could suggest kcontrol to be available in the Kmenu?
<RytmenPinnen> feisty
<TheCreationist> RytmenPinnen: And was it a fresh install?
<don> I still need a command that will let me change resolution
<RytmenPinnen> yes
<RytmenPinnen> as fresh as it can be
<Etokura> blekos use the menu editor
<blekos> I tried to changes my image from System settitngs but it wasnt possible, i had to change smg from the kcontrol and then back to system settings
<amigrave> how can I prevent kde desktop showing Remote Shares icons ? I tried to disable it in prefs -> Desktop Behaviour but the icons keep showing. (Note: I'm mounting using mount.cifs) Even if I uncjeck "Show device icons" in desktop behaviour it doesn't change anything
<Sanne> blekos: you can add it to the panel as an applet. For the menu you need to make your own entry (as far as I know)
<TheCreationist> RytmenPinnen: Okay, go to Kmenu -> System -> Performan Monitor
<RytmenPinnen> I'm thinking about actually reinstalling again, and if things dont get right then I'll just end up going back to SUSE 10.0
<blekos> yes I have added, but how on earthy a newbie will be able to find that it exists
<Alarm> now thats weird. can the os change the cmos values ?
<Alarm> as u said the date wasnt correct in the bios. changed it . reboot it and checked again the bios, the settings were saved
<Sanne> blekos: I don't know, I don't make the distro ;)
<Alarm> loged into kde ,and the date/time is again not ok
<Etokura> Good to hear Alarm
<Etokura> Oh
<TheCreationist> Alarm: Do you have the correct time zone selected?
<Alarm> when i go to adjust the time date i see the correct one, but on the task bar i see 3 hours forward
<Alarm> yes athens
<Etokura> Kill the clock and restart it
<PCGenie> Hello there.....
<Alarm> Etokura, how ? :)
<devian_> THE GRUB after installation hanging after showing "GRUB loading stage1.5"....why the problem is creating ??
<Etokura> Try killall orage
<RytmenPinnen> cannot find performan monitor
<Etokura> In a console
<Alarm> orage: no process killed
<Etokura> RytmenPinnen, kmenu - system - ksysguard
<Etokura> I'm not sure what the clock is called
<|ericsson|> ehh..oops, if I managed to shutdown a server which has a bootable CD in the drive, can I bypass that through use of SSH? :)
<RytmenPinnen> and then?
<RytmenPinnen> should I look in the process table?
<Etokura> Look for a package manager already running
<Etokura> And then kill it
<Etokura> Yes in the processes
<RytmenPinnen> dont have the permisson
<Etokura> Click administrator mode
<Etokura> Err nevermind
<devian_> THE GRUB after installation hanging after showing "GRUB loading stage1.5"....why the problem is creating ??how can resolve it ??
<amrush> etokura .. still doesn't work :S
<Alarm> strange
<Etokura> Find the name of the process and in a console type sudo killall process
<Etokura> Hm
<JohnFlux> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JohnFlux> devian_: ^^ maybe those will help
<Etokura> Does it hang on the countdown?
<Alarm> Etokura,  just found out that the os can change the bios values
<redfive> i think i found my problem with installing wine, im using kubuntu amd64
<amrush> etokura .. u seem to be u seem to be flooded ..
<devian_> Thanks looking :)
<epimeth> anybody know if autdesk rivet works with wine?
<Etokura> amrush what exactly happens when you start up gnome?
<don> that will do it you can still use wine just more complicated
<RytmenPinnen> bleh this is too much, is there a way to rollback the system a couple of hours? or do I have to reinstall?
<redfive> anyone know if you can get java and flash to work in konqueror native on amd64?
<heinkel_111> redfive: yes you can
<heinkel_111> redfive, that does not mean the same as "it's easy"
<don> I ran i386 to avoid all that
<just-this-time> \o
<muzero> hi to all
<amrush> splash screen finishes it's loading .. mouse changes it's theme bars body appear without icons, then suddenly disappear .. and i can do nothing .. not even restart kernel nor go out to a terminal ..
<just-this-time> \o anyone tried http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html WUBI ?
<redfive> i know i did it with firefox 32 bit
<heinkel_111> redfive: i run it in firefox 64 that was not too hard
<Etokura> Maybe it's a problem with gnome-panel
<Etokura> Try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<redfive> how did you do it?
<muzero> every time i start kubuntu, kubuntu start fsck!!! why?
<heinkel_111> redfive: to do it with konqueror you need a patch to konqueror, nspluginwrapper (and some trial and error time)
* Aelwyn is away: Ausente por ahora.
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there any little program I can use to see how much electricity my computer is using?
<heinkel_111> redfive: try googling gwenole beauchesne's homepage, there you can find documentation
<redfive> k, thanks!
<heinkel_111> redfive: the only thing that is really irrritating is that Mandriva has all this worked out by default
<redfive> how did you get flash to work in firefox 64?
<heinkel_111> with the nspluginwrapper
<heinkel_111> see gwenole beauchesne's homepage
<redfive> ah, its a universal plugin
<amrush> etokura .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18484/
<heinkel_111> redfive: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/en/projects/nspluginwrapper
<heinkel_111> :)
<heinkel_111> remember: i did not say easy ;-)
<redfive> nice, thats how i like it
<redfive> thanks again
<heinkel_111> my pleasure
<RytmenPinnen> this is enough for today, I think I reinstall kubuntu tomorrow... I have to say it but feisty fawn has been a big disappointment so far, The only thing that was really good was the intallation itself from there it went down down down.. Unless I get it right tomorrow I'll go back to suse
<Etokura> Are you using feisty?
<amrush> no .. edgy
<Etokura> Ah
<don> what command in console change resolution?
<Etokura> Maybe try removing it and then installing it
<epimeth> do I need anything special to install Kubuntu on a tablet pc?
<amrush> tried that ..
<Etokura> Hm
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: try "lm-sensors", i don't think most motherboards (or PSUs, actually) give you amperes consumed though
<Black_Cat> goodnite.
<PCGenie> Is there an easy way to download and install KDevelop in Kubuntu? i am not experienced in installing programs in the Linux environment
<epimeth> PCGenie: two ways:
<epimeth> 1) adept, search for KDevelop
<epimeth> 2) apt-get
<epimeth> 2) sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<Dragnslcr> Is there a decent utility for configuring special mouse buttons? I'm trying to use imwheel, but it isn't working too well
<muzero> coco
<ubuntu> alguien habla espaol??
<ubuntu> :S
<elcuco__> si
<epimeth> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<|ericsson|> anyone else had problems with bastille gui?
<ubuntu> oke
<muzero> every time i boot kubuntu starts fsck, why?!?!?!?!?!?!
<ubuntu> thank
<amrush> any other ideas .. etokura ?
<Etokura> I'm trying to figure out what that error is
<amrush> ok ... tyt
<epimeth> do I need anything special to install Kubuntu on a tablet pc?
<muzero> ciao ciccia
<Etokura> Try sudo apt-get update
<shad0w> heyoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
<jose> NASSS
<amrush> did it once today .. no new packages ...
<Etokura> Alright, try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/available and then sudo apt-get update
<shad0w> are ppl actually here?
<don> ya
<jose> alguien me dice como instalar .tar??
<shad0w> ya does anyone know any gud electronika music?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<shad0w> buska pues loko
<don> ola
<BluesKaj> shad0w: this not the place to ask
<shad0w> well who knows maybe some of them know some gud artists
<Etokura> Code is good
<Filthpig> uuuuuuuuh
<Filthpig> I just downloaded the latest upgrades from apt
<Etokura> Yes
<luca> good day everyone
<don> come on tell me command to change resolution maby I will try another card
<Sanne> shad0w: try in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Filthpig> and now I cannot enter any directories from konqueror
<luca> has anyone here activated the nvidia-glx-new driver and configured it for using glx?
<shad0w> thanks :D
<amrush> etokura: .. done ...
<VSpike> This is pretty wierd.  First konqueror session I open is fine, but any subsequent ones are missing the "location" toolbar, and it doesn't appear in the toolbar list either...
<Etokura> Now try to sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<VSpike> but if I close all of them, and open again, the first one is OK, but again subsequent ones are broken
<Etokura> The location toolbar?
<VSpike> Etokura: yeah
<VSpike> Etokura: the useful one
<Etokura> The one with history, Bookmarks, Amarok and such?
<don> guess my  troubles are small next to you guys
<Powerking89670> Can anyone tell me what I must do to upgrade to Fiesty from Dapper, I know I must go through Edgy (I had to with Ubuntu anyway) but how do I get to edgy :p.
<shad0w> what exactly are your troubles again?
<VSpike> Etokura: I think that's the navigation panel
<Etokura> There's a guide on the official ubuntu site
<Chris73> Don: what are your troubles?
<Etokura> Let me see VSpike
<don> resolution
<amrush> etokura .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18486/
<Alarm> |ericsson| u here dude ??
<Chris73> don: in  kde?
<don> nvida card
<shad0w> oooohhhh
<VSpike> Etokura: I'm talking about the toolbar with back, forward, up, home, refresh, view, search...
<VSpike> Etokura: location bar
<don> cant change wont let me
<Chris73> don: what do you mean? you've got a problem with the driver?
<rrmm> anon32~ got my wifi working
<|ericsson|> VSpike: ctrl+m?
<Etokura> You did sudo apt-get update?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: yeah, barely ;()
<don> must be that is a nice card do way better than this
<Alarm> i am selling u a usb ext drive
<Chris73> don: what are you running? feisty fawn?
<Etokura> Haha Alarm
<Filthpig> what on earth is going on here :s
<|ericsson|> Alarm: rotfl
<Alarm> :)
<amrush> ya
<don> i would not mind but things are way too big
<|ericsson|> Alarm: have you given up on that one now or what?
<Alarm> for tonight yes
<Filthpig> has anyone upgraded recently?
<don> ya 7.04 brand new install
<Etokura> Hum.. try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Alarm> i will try tomorrow again
<Filthpig> with all repositories open?
<Alarm> al pacino now is more important on the devils advocate role
<amrush> no new packages
<|ericsson|> Alarm: I'm sure that it will work, question is just when/how and why :)
<Alarm> i love the last monologue
<Chris73> don: and you cannot select your monitor and card in kcontrol?
<don> can i switch nv drivers to something better
<|ericsson|> Alarm: brilliant movie that one, doesn't even contain studip USB drives..
<VSpike> |ericsson|: thanks, but that's the menu
<don> no the highest setting was 6oo and something
<|ericsson|> VSpike: so is it settings -> locationbar you're after?
<VSpike> stranger still, the bug only seems to apply to some links to directories I have on the desktop.
<Chris73> don: did you install the nvidia-glx-new package?
<don> must be a command in console to change it
<Filthpig> I upgraded some python-stuff and some other stuff (didn't bother to see what).. And now I cannot enter any directory from konqueror, beryl leaves marks on the screen (appears to be shadows) after I've opened a folder on the "k-menu" and stuff just crashed
<Alarm> vanity is defenetely my favourit sin
<don> i did but i see no effect
<VSpike> |ericsson|: Yes, except in the broken ones, that is not even there...
<don> the one in adept
<|ericsson|> don: is it a new or old card?
<don> old
<don> tnt
<Chris73> don; do sudo kwrite and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
#kubuntu 2007-05-01
<VSpike> |ericsson|: In fact, the menu is different: Settings Help Edit View Tools
<|ericsson|> don: then there is another nvidia package
<don> i have real good ones but they are ATI
<VSpike> |ericsson|: and the Settings-> Toolbars contains: Search, Detailed List View, and Extra.
<Chris73> don: in that file goto section device and change nv to nvidia
<don> card works well with windows
<chemist109> don: install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Etokura> amrush, I honestly don't know, sorry
<Chris73> don; that way you'll be using the nvidia driver when you restart X
<don> i tried ill try again i am shure that is it
<Etokura> Gnome gave me alot of problems, so I switched to KDE
<|ericsson|> don: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<stoft> nn ppl
<|ericsson|> sorry chemist109, didn't see you there ;)
<don> I load itin adept what else todo?
<|ericsson|> VSpike: that's really creepy :)
<chemist109> don: be sure that you have also install linux-restricted-modules
<don> oh that is my command!
<don> thanks
<|ericsson|> stoft: You interested in buying a USB drive from Alarm?
<Chris73> don: it's working?
<stoft> |ericsson|: sure thing! ;)
<VSpike> |ericsson|: yeah :) It's like it's kicking off in a different mode or something
<chemist109> |ericsson|: 's alright
<|ericsson|> stoft: think you could get it quite cheap by now ;)
<stoft> |ericsson|: trying to get me while I'm sleepy and weak? ;)
<don> still trying
<anon32> how do I adjust swappiness? and what's a sane amount?
<|ericsson|> stoft: you know it.. ;)
<stoft> :)
<don> i still like kubuntu best
<|ericsson|> VSpike: freak mode..
<Chris73> don: you'll need to restart X to have the driver loaded
<don> how
<stoft> anon32: for me sane is >= ram, some suspend modes write to ram to swap, you don't want it to be smaller in that case.
<anon32> stoft, not amount of swap... I want to adjust how aggressively it swaps
<don> what is restart x?
<|ericsson|> don -> ctrl+alt+backspace, but that shuts down X w/o warning
<stoft> anon32: ah, no idea, sorry
<don> ok
<stoft> oh well, going to bed, dead tired.
<don> here goes
<|ericsson|> stoft: so that means that you'll take the drive? ;))
<|ericsson|> I think we'll gonna have nightmares about his drive
<chemist109> don:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Chris73> don: that's the link i was looking for :-)
<don> where do I get linux restricted modules?
<Etokura> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<don> Thank  you Chris
<Chris73> don: you got the resolution you want now?
<andre> hey guys,  can anyone recommend a good site on how to install bugzilla on ubuntu?
<chemist109> don: sudo apt-get install linux-restricte-modules-`uname -v`
<don> ok
<|ericsson|> apt-get install more-memory doesn't work :(
<chemist109> don: those marks arount uname -v are backticks, not single quotes
<lontra> andre: why would you install bugzilla?
<chemist109> don: you get them from the upper left key (the one with the ~)
<Mountainman> .
<chemist109> don: I also misspelled restricted
<andre> lontra: for bug reporting purposes of my project,  why else?
<don> ok
<Amaranth> Can someone unban purpleposeidon for me? I've tested him, exploit fixed.
<chemist109> don: You also need to reboot if you install those kernel modules
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b purpleposeidon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Amaranth> LjL: thanks
<don> ok
<|ericsson|> I've got some weird process running: ericsson  6597  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    Apr30   0:00 [netstat]  <defunct> Anyone know what that is?
<Filthpig> ...
<Filthpig> well
<Filthpig> things SEEM to be back to normal
<pythonist> Hello .. Viva ubuntu
<|ericsson|> I have bastille who refuses to die, could this "defunct" netstat cause problems? Starting to think I need to shutdown it's server :(
<Filthpig> my system seemed to get a real wedgie with that update
<elspuddy> hi i'v just installed kubuntu and i was wondering if there is a linux version of floats moble agent or some sore of varent ?
<Plextor> hi... when i reboot my pc, X doesn't load automatically, i have to enter login and password, then type "startX"... can i change something so it will be done automatically?
<shad0w> i got the same question as Plextor
<Sanne> Plextor: in Kubuntu the program responsible for the graphical login is kdm. Do you have it installed? does the command give you any output: dpkg -l kdm | grep ^ii
<amrush> Etokura .. I'm tired of this .. I will try to find a solution later .. thanks for your help .. :)
<Etokura> No problem amrush.. Sorry I couldn't help you more
<amrush> it's alright :) .. night
<Etokura> Good night
<Powerking89670> Can someone point me in the direction of the best way to update from Dapper Drake to Fiesty Fawn. Ive looked on both the Kubuntu and Ubuntu sites. the Ubuntu site suggest gksu but Kubuntu does not recognize this command
<shad0w> i have the kdm as my default
<shad0w> but after i rebooted the pc a couple of times it stopped working
<shad0w> and now i have to select the safemode grub boot option and it takes me to the terminal and from there i can run kdm
<don> chris it said invalid install
<Plextor> Sanne, yes it is installed
<Sanne> shad0w: you can check if it's still set to start at boot time. Please open konsole and type: kcontrol
<Sanne> Plextor: you can check if it's still set to start at boot time. Please open konsole and type: kcontrol
<Sanne> shad0w: sorry, meant Plextor, but you can also check, of course ;)
<Sanne> Plextor: tell me when ready
<pingveno> I'm trying to get eric4 installed on my computer, but it needs qscintilla2. I don't think QScintilla2 is in the feisty repository. Should I just install from source?
<Plextor> Sanne, system administration -> login manager?
<pingveno> Or am I missing something
<Plextor> Sanne, well yes i'm in there
<shad0w> and where is it supposed to say if its set to start at boot time?
<pingveno> oops, I think I found it
<Sanne> Plextor: close ;). System administration -> System Services. Find kdm. It says here: kdm Yes running
<Skyblast> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Plextor> Sanne, ok thnx, found it
<Sanne> Plextor: what does it say?
<Plextor> i changed it to load when booting
<Plextor> it wasn't checked
<Sanne> Plextor: ah, then maybe that was the problem. Hope it works now :)
<shad0w> i dont know im having second thoughts about checking it
<Plextor> Sanne, going to reboot, thanks )
<Sanne> shad0w: it's not dangerous ;)
<Sanne> Plextor: good luck
<shad0w> because it starts by default with the other boot option grub gives me but freezes when its there
<shad0w> i know its not dangerous but what if the same thing happens
<shad0w> then im screwed
<Sanne> shad0w: ok, then you may have problems... whish I could help more.
<shad0w> thanks anyway
<Sanne> shad0w: if nobody here knows, I would search at launchpad for bugs, and ubuntuforums if somebody already has the same problem.
<Sanne> shad0w: yw :)
<shad0w> wel it doesnt really matter im used to having to get to a login screen with Slax anyway
<pingveno> I'm trying to install qscintilla2 and its python bindings alongside qscintilla 1
<pingveno> Is there anything special I need to do?
<Sanne> shad0w: ok :) I agree, typing startx is not too bad, I also did it for some years.
<Sanne> pingveno: if it's from the official repositories, it should work, or tell you if it wants to remove qscintilla1.
<aaroncampbell> In my printers section, I have a "Print to file (PDF)" printer listed, but it doesn't seem to show when I try to print something (like from firefox)
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: you would need to tell firefox to use kprinter for printing.
<pingveno> I just took a closer look at qscintilla2. It's in heavy development
<pingveno> So it's *definitely* not in the Fiesty repository :-P
<aaroncampbell> Sanne: how so?  And as opposed to what?
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: I did the following: hit print, then properties. In the dialog box find the line "Print Command" and put kprinter in there (you may want to back up the original line somewhere, just in case)
<aaroncampbell> Sanne: The only options I have when I click properties from the print dialog are: Paper Size, Color, and margins (top, bottom, left, and right)
<Powerking89670> Can anyone tell me how to kill a program that is running but its window has closed?
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: you don't have a line "Print Command" under "Paper Size"?
<Dragnslcr> Powerking89670- if you know how to use a shell, you can use kill. Otherwise, Menu -> System -> KSysGuard lets you kill processes
<aaroncampbell> Sanne: nope
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: I make a screenshot, sec
<Powerking89670> Thank you :D
<lontra> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<baskitcaise> Powerking89670: Ctrl+Esc brings up ksysguard quicker
<dew_> hey all, anybody know how to get a wireless bcm4318 card working in kubuntu with ndiswrapper?
<dew_> I've tried everything and it won't work
<dew_> can see networks, but that's it...
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: http://imagebin.org/8416
<baskitcaise> dew: are you sure it is using ndiswrapper driver or the kernel OS bcm43xx
<stdin> dew_: haven't got that card, but try bcm43xx-fwcutter
<dew_> i've tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<dew_> yeah, I'm sure I'm using ndiswrapper
<aaroncampbell> Sanne: I guess you have to be on the Postscript/Default printer when you choose it
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: aaah! Yes, that may be. I have only that one listed, so it didn't occur to me to mention it.
<scast> How much space in GB is enough for a / partition? Like 10 GB?
<dew_> ndiswrapper -l gives me "bcmwl5 : driver installed"
<aaroncampbell> Sanne: I did that, got the option, added the command, and basically, if you choose the postcript printer and choose print, you get another print dialog...a bit convoluted, but it works
<dew_> stdin, it worked with bcm43xx-fwcutter, but I found it too flaky
<Powerking89670> Thank you again :D
<aaroncampbell> Sanne: thanks
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: yes, that's how it's supposed to work, you get an additional kprinter dialog.
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: you're welcome :)
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: there's also the option to print to file (*.ps), then run ps2pdf on that file.
<baskitcaise> dew_: do you see thre bcm43xx in ls,od?
<baskitcaise> whoops sorry , do you see the bcm43xx in lsmod
<baskitcaise> if so then you need to blacklist it
<aaroncampbell> Sanne: Thanks...this is working great.  Seems kind of weird...I can choose postscript, rather than my main printer (a Konica Minolta magicolor), and then I can still use kprinter to print to it.  ;)
<dew_> baskitcaise, yeah, I've already blacklisted it
<baskitcaise> Ok
<Sanne> aaroncampbell: yeah, it's weird ;)
<baskitcaise> When you do the ndiswrapper -l does it actually say "hardware present"?
<SubOne> I think I have something going on in the background, it is causing al my games to drop framerate about every 5 seconds. How do I track it down?
<dew_> it says "device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)"
<SubOne> You don't need to use ndis for bcm43xx
<dew_> after "bcmwl5 : driver installed" of course
<SubOne> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<SubOne> ^^^^ driver for bcm43xx
<baskitcaise> SubOne: some chips don`t work with the opensource module, mine does not I get the same problem
<dew_> subone, bcmxx-fwcutter works, but it's way too flaky
<baskitcaise> I can see networks but not connect no matter what I try
<SubOne> hmm i didnt know that, worked for me no problem
<dew_> I had this card working fine in gnome under edgy
<dew_> with ndiswrapper
<SubOne> baskitcaise: did you use the fwcutter with it?
<baskitcaise> Funny my card works fine in both with nothing special done exept using the xp driver
<baskitcaise> Dew: no I used the driver from the CD ( winodws)
<dew_> baskitcaise, I have dual boot
<dew_> where can I find the driver and where should I copy it too?
<SubOne> dew_: should be on your driver  install cds from the factory
<baskitcaise> Have a search for it in trhe system or ststem32 dirs, I cannot remember off the top of my head and XP is on another disk
<SubOne> dew_: http://freewebs.com/ronserver/bcm43xx.tar.gz
<dew_> what's the file called?  bcmwl5*.* ?
<SubOne> click the link dew
<dew_> subone, done
<dew_> now what do I do with them?
<baskitcaise> dew_: have a look here: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php
<scast> How much space in GB is enough for a / partition? Like 10 GB?
<stdin> scast: minimum is 2GB, but 30GB is reccommended
<scast> I need that much for a /? (I am going to keep my /home partition separated)
<stdin> scast: especially if /home is on the same partition
<stdin> scast: then 10GB will be plenty
<scast> What kind of filesystem do you think works better with Kubuntu for a / partition? I was thinking on making /home ext3 and / XFS
<SubOne> How do i stop apt-index-watch. It seems to be what is lagging my game.
<K-Ryan> What game?
<K-Ryan> Just curious
<lettuce> hello
<K-Ryan> Hi there lettuce
<SubOne> diablo for one
<stdin> scast: if you use xfs, make sure to install xfsprogs
<SubOne> and web games also
<lettuce> This place has been my freakin e-home for the past couple weeks lol
<scast> stdin: Do I need to do that before, in or after installation?
<K-Ryan> SubOne, alright so it isn't a driver issue.
<K-Ryan> Give me two seconds I'll look into your problem.
<lettuce> I need a link to the page with instructions for installing video card drivers for ubuntu
<K-Ryan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> That link
<K-Ryan> Should do it lettuce ;)
<lettuce> thank you
<K-Ryan> No problem
<SubOne> K-Ryan: but it looks like apt-index-watch comes up every time it lags, which is every 5 seconds. How can i kill that to test
<K-Ryan> Okay, start by going to System Settings
<stdin> scast: after is ok, it just inclides the tools needed to manage the FS (like fsck.xfs)
<SubOne> k
<K-Ryan> Click the Advanced tab up top
<scast> Oh, I see.
<K-Ryan> Then the System Services icon
<K-Ryan> When that window pops up, click administrator mode and pop in your pass
<K-Ryan> Then select apt-index-watcher
<K-Ryan> and Click stop
<K-Ryan> I think
<SubOne> k one sec
<srinidhi> hi all. I have a problem with vcd mount in feisty, kubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15
<stdin> srinidhi: you don't mount a vcd
<stdin> srinidhi: you just play iy
<stdin> *ittr
<stdin> **it
<srinidhi> it doesnt even mount
<SubOne> K-Ryan: it looks like that was it, is there any way to get that to stop doing that lol
<srinidhi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416471&highlight=vcd
<SubOne> K-Ryan: or is keeping it off the only solution
<K-Ryan> Hmm, I dunno.
<K-Ryan> If that's what's causing the issue, probably have to turn it off.
<K-Ryan> Granted I'm not sure what it does, so there might be more to it.
<flaccid> i just tried to install vmware server and it said i needed to run the uninstall script, however it doesn't exist on my system. this must be from vmware-player. what do i do?
<K-Ryan> Feel free to ask others
<mahdi> srinidhi: you mean the drive doesn't mount when there's a vcd in it?
<srinidhi> yes
<srinidhi> mahdi:
<srinidhi> i can mount manually but none of the players are able to play
<SubOne> K-Ryan: my guess is it checks for updated packages
<stdin> you don't mount a VCD (like a DVD) it's played raw
<mahdi> i've no experience with vcd's per se
<K-Ryan> SubOne, no idea. Good luck with it though ;)
<SubOne> K-Ryan: well thanks for helping me turn it off
<srinidhi> stdin: i know. but what if it dosent even mount ? :(
<K-Ryan> Anytime
<K-Ryan> I figure for what it's worth, this community helped me.
<K-Ryan> It's the least I can do by helping others.
<srinidhi> automount should happen right
<srinidhi> ok. i can put it as vcd is not detected. but the problem is same
<stdin> srinidhi: try just pointing your media player at the device
<srinidhi> stdin: did but kaffeine crashes
<srinidhi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106786
<srinidhi> here is teh bug report
<lettuce> hello again
<lettuce> I need the guide for installing xgl and beryl onto fiesty
<K-Ryan> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<K-Ryan> ;)
<lettuce> doesn't ubuntu's wiki have a guide?
<K-Ryan> Might
<K-Ryan> You're probably best off checking the actual site though.
<stdin> lettuce: the beryl website has a guide
<K-Ryan> I know there was a guide on there somewhere because I found it when I installed Beryl.
<luca> does anyone here know how to enable xgl or aiglx with nvidia-glx-new driver (up and running, downloaded from the nvidia site)?
<mahdi> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Eye_Candy
<stdin> lettuce: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<mahdi> shazam
<cables> !effects | lettuce
<ubotu> lettuce: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<srinidhi> is there no way aroud this vcd problem? :(
<K-Ryan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cables> luca, why did you go and download it from the Ubuntu site?
<cables> luca, i mean the nVidia site?
<cables> luca, that's the wrong way to install it.
<K-Ryan> cables was right, it's best to just use the packages for it.
<K-Ryan> Here..
<K-Ryan> !nvidia | luca
<ubotu> luca: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luca> cables: it did not function properly when installing from synaptics
<luca> it does not function properly now either, but wanted to give it a try
<flaccid> any vmware/feisty users ?
<luca> K-Ryan: already gone through that
<K-Ryan> What was the trouble?
<luca> my problem is that the driver nvidia-glx
<luca> does not function properly, in that I have xgl but NO suspension
<luca> which is enabled with the latest driver
<luca> as well as 3d and anything I can think of - BUT xg
<luca> xgl
<K-Ryan> hmm, iunno, not experienced with that kind of issue,
<luca> I do not know why :(
<K-Ryan> I just know that I used the packages and mine works fine
<SubOne> Does anyone know why apt-index-watch is lagging my games every 5 seconds? I just started doing this yesterday.
<stdin> luca: nvidia-xgl != glx (there is a difference between xgl and glx)
<luca> eh I thought so before using the latest driver ;) now however I would like xgl back, 'cause obviously emerald/aquamarine/gtk-window-decorator do not function...
<luca> stdin I will have a look thx
<luca> sorry thought you had launched a tip ;)
<luca> uhm in any case I have this error when I try to enable emerald: beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<luca> I have added the line: Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" , but it does not make any effect
<stdin> luca: default depth for xorg needs to be 24
<stdin> (for nvidia)
<soulrider__> flaccid: i use vmware
<luca> stdin: how would i solve the issue then?
<flaccid> soulrider: on feisty?
<stdin> luca: either reconfigure the X server, or change the "DefaultDepth" part of /etx/X11/xorg.conf to "DefaultDepth    24"
<soulrider> flaccid: no, i use Archlinux
<flaccid> ok
<gail> I have a simple question that I am challenged with finding an answer for . . . . . what is the native file system for Ubuntu 7.04?  Is it ext3, ext2, reiser?
<luca> woah it is set to 16! :S
<luca> that's very bad, I will try it :)
<K-Ryan> ext3 if i'm not mistaken
<luca> stdin: sure this should work?
<stdin> gail: yeah, ext3
<baskitcaise> ext3 AFAICS
<K-Ryan> as far as i can see?
<gail> right on!  thank you very much, have a good evening
<K-Ryan> You too
<K-Ryan> heheh, he said "right on!"
<luca> ok trying to reboot
<stdin> luca: I know that the nvidia driver needs default depth of 24, but I don't have an nvidia card, so I can't be 100%
<luca> stdin: thanks a lot! :)
<baskitcaise> K-Ryan: yep have not looked too far :-) all I know is it did not like reiser:-)
<stdin> np :)
<don> hi guys my resolition is fixed !
<don> resolution
<luca> in case I will just restore to 16, I know how to do it from command line by now :D
<luca> bye
<baskitcaise> My disk was already formatted in reiser ( ex-suse) and I did not change it, no boot ha ha.
<stdin> !resolution | don
<ubotu> don: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<K-Ryan> stdin he said he fixed it
<stdin> K-Ryan: fixed can meed "no longer broke" or "can't change", so just in case :P
<don> i tried all that then i kept trading cards then it set up my nvida correctly
<K-Ryan> Ah, good point.
<don> thanks i will right that down
<srinidhi> stdin: mahdi can i try anything else for this vcd problem ?
<don> when I did that it said invalid install
<stdin> srinidhi: does vlc or mplayer work?
<deitarion> What was the command to upgrade to feisty? My mother's camera needs a newer version of spca5xx/gspcav1 than Edgy offers. (I know it works because my Gentoo box has the same model sitting on the right LCD)
<srinidhi> no stdin
<mahdi> srinidhi: can't say i know how, my experience with vcd's is very limited
<stdin> !upgrade | deitarion
<ubotu> deitarion: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<srinidhi> oh ok mahdi
<stdin> srinidhi: not sure then, you may have to wait  until it's fixed
<srinidhi> hmm .. ok
<srinidhi> anyways thanks  guys
<mahdi> srinidhi: sorry, can you get any program to recognize it? perhaps to rip it and use the files
<srinidhi> i am not even able to copy the video files
<mahdi> srinidhi: does the device drive dissapear from fstab when you insert a vcd?
<srinidhi> no mahdi
<srinidhi> it dosent appear
<srinidhi> but i can do mount /dev/cdrom
<srinidhi> then it mounts it as media
<srinidhi> but it doesnt play
<mahdi> and i assume that won't let you use it either?
<srinidhi> yes
<stdin> thing about VCD is that the video is on another session (partition) on the CD
<srinidhi> sudo cp /media/cdrom0/mpegav/avseq01.dat /home/srinidhi/
<srinidhi> cp: reading `/media/cdrom0/mpegav/avseq01.dat': Input/output error
<srinidhi> this is what happens ehen i try to copy
<flaccid> soulrider: i seem to get OS not found. doesn't look like you can change boot options for the partition it uses? im not sure how it works
<mahdi> i believe k3b can make an iso from disc, have you tried mounting it manually and doing that?
<soulrider> flaccid: no idea, maybe #vmware ?
<flaccid> yep trying atm
<KennyG> my live kubuntu cd is only letting me boot in safe graphics mode, what is this actually doing?
<srinidhi> mahdi: will try that
<stdin> KennyG: loading the VESA graphics driver
<stdin> VESA = generic (works with anything) driver
<KennyG> ah k
<flaccid> qemu it might have to be
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<K-Ryan> woo
<srinidhi> unable to access the tracks though k3b either for creating a vcd or for ripping
<don> where do you get the VESA  driver?
<scast> Well, I am on the Live CD now :o
<stdin> don: it's built in
<don> ok in adept
<don> I am very pleased now everything works
<stdin> don: no, it's built in to the kernel. It's already installed
<don> ok
<K-Ryan> scast, trouble?
<scast> stdin: what's your partitions scheme?
<scast> K-Ryan: not really, haven't installed because I am trying to figure out what filesystem to use in my / partition and /home partition =P
<don> i just fixed my resolution, stdin
<K-Ryan> ext3
<K-Ryan> hold on, let me look at mine just to be sure of the whole setup
<K-Ryan> my / is ext3
<mahdi> srinidhi: i think it may be in the hands of the devs, I don't know where else to check
<don> there is an awful lot of very nice software in this package
<K-Ryan> my boot is ext3
<kristjan_> I would also recommend using only ext3, with xfs installer won't let you continue unless you also create 50MB ext3 /boot
<K-Ryan> and swap is linux-swap
<K-Ryan> So it should pretty much just be ext3
<K-Ryan> Excluding the swap of course
<kristjan_> make swap a little bigger than 1.5 of your ram if you plan to use suspend to disk
<scast> You have /home in your / partition too?
<K-Ryan> Yup
<K-Ryan> kristjan_, 1.5 what?
<stdin> scast: I have a 29 GB / and a 40GB /home (with a 1GB swap)
<kristjan_> scast: it won't hurt having separate home partition (but it's very personal)
<stdin> laptop PC w/ 80GB hdd
<K-Ryan> Should I of seperated my / and /home?
<kristjan_> 1.5xtimes the size of your ram if you plan to use suspend to disk
<scast> I am thinking / partition with ext3 filesystem and /home with XFS but not sure.
<K-Ryan> Oh, gotcha
<kristjan_> K-Ryan: you don't have to
<K-Ryan> But should I have done that?
<K-Ryan> Just curious because I might start fresh when I get my Feisty CD
<kristjan_> K-Ryan: I got separate /home and / and swap
<K-Ryan> Would it make any difference if it was seperated?
<scast> kristjan_: what filesystems do you use?
<kristjan_> K-Ryan: I also have /testing partition
<kristjan_> scast: ext3
<scast> K-Ryan: in performance? I don't think so... perhaps if you switch distributions you only have to install your new distribution on the / partition.
<K-Ryan> Alrighty
<kristjan_> xfs is faster than ext3, but edgy installer won't let you use xfs partitions only (you have to create separate /boot with ext2 in order to use xfs on /home and /)
<K-Ryan> Hey I've heard some rumors that games run better under Wine than they do Windows. Anyone know?
<scast> Uhm, that's why I was thinking on creating / with ext3 and /home withs XFS but not sure.
<stanley> hey someone showed me how to clear adept the otherday
<K-Ryan> Because I need motivation to setup Wine =)
<stanley> i din write it down or save it...does anyone know how to do this??
<scast> K-Ryan: I don't think so, but might be, why not? XD
<K-Ryan> Yeah, I mean I've got it installed and everything.
<lontra> kicker: error while loading shared libraries: liblazy.so.0:  < -- what do i need to install?
<kristjan_> scast: create then / and /home with xfs + /boot (about 100MB) with ext2
<K-Ryan> I just lack the motivation to figure out what to do and everything.
<stdin> stanley: clear adept?
<stanley> yea
<K-Ryan> I think he means thats string to terminate adept when it crashes
<stanley> like when i open the program
<K-Ryan> Guess not
<stanley> it says that i would not be able to make any changes because the databse is in use by another application
<stdin> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> yeah that
<K-Ryan> I was right =)
<stanley> yea thats it
<scast> How much swap is enough?
<scast> I already have a 1gb swap, is that too much? Too little?
<K-Ryan> How much RAM ya' got?
<scast> Uhm, let me check X_X
<stanley> thanx guys
<K-Ryan> Anytime stanley
<cj_> scast: too much
<K-Ryan> lol cj_
<scast> 384mb
<stdin> scast: depends on ram, about 1.5 - 2 x ram is reccommended
<cj_> scast: thats a waste fo disk space
<kristjan_> scast: it depends. how much ram do you have?
<K-Ryan> 384, that's an odd amount
<cj_> stdin: thats a fallacy
<kristjan_> cj_: it's not waste if you want to suspend to disk that will fail with small swap size
<K-Ryan> i think i read somewhere it should be twice your RAM up to 500MB or something
<stdin> cj_: like I said, depends on how much ram tho
<scast> So... How much? 1.5xRAM?
<K-Ryan> but I took the safe route and doubled my 512MB for the full gig of swap
<don> 128 +256 memory
<livingtm> anyone here familiar with  kbluetooth?
<scast> don: yes, I think so.
<K-Ryan> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<livingtm> I'd like to pair the laptop with a headset for voip.. no idea how to go about that in KDE
<don> ya i ran into same thought otherday on one
<K-Ryan> Let's see...
<Murchadh> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<scast> 2xRam then?
<K-Ryan> "If you have n MB of ram, you need between n and 2*n Mb of swap. If you have a disk big enough, just put the 2*n Mb swap."
<don> i just let kubuntu set my partitions it works
<red22> i have kubuntu feisty. after installing ubuntu-desktop, "startx" brings up a gnome session... i want to bring up the session selector screen or at least have it go to kde instead.  how pls?
<lontra> what provides liblazy?
<scast> Meh, 784mb swap it is then.
<K-Ryan> How did you manage to get that amount of RAM?
<scast> Woops, 768.
<K-Ryan> I'm really curious because that's an odd amount.
<TheDebugger> red22: Make a .xinitrc in your home with "exec startkde" in it
<scast> Was thinking on 768 and 384 at the same time.
<K-Ryan> Yeah, not a big deal
<K-Ryan> What combination of RAM do you have to give you 384?
<red22> TheDebugger: ok thanks i will try that but one question... there is no such file right now.. how does it know to start gnome when it gets "startx" now?
<K-Ryan> It's bothering me that I don't know.
<scast> I think it is 128 + 256... or 64 + 64 + 256
<scast> Not sure.
<scast> or 3 128 sticks.
<kristjan_> then again if you don't plan to use suspend to disk ever, then GBs of swap is waste of space in my opninion (you would be safe with 300)
<TheDebugger> red22: It must be the default, i don't remember where is that file though :/
<TheDebugger> red22: You don't use gdm/kdm?
<K-Ryan> yeah, good call
<K-Ryan> 128+256
<K-Ryan> no it didnt take me that long to do it...
<K-Ryan> I pulled out the speedcrunch and let it do it for me
<K-Ryan> (calc app)
<mahdi> red22: uninstall gdm then dpkg-reconfigure kdm and it should be fixed, then you can just select sessions at will
<red22> TheDebugger: i use kdm when i start the machine up but then to switch sessions i get kicked out to console bc beryl has messed up my logging out.  so i need to exec some command to go graphical again.  so is this the best way to get kdm going again?
<scast> I think I am going ext3, XFS seems faster but I have never tried it, however I never had problems with ext3 and I am not such a performance freak.
<Skyblast> I have an HDTV I want to connect through DVI, but there are two problems. 1) It runs at a very different resolution than my monitor. 1024x768 for the monitor versus 1280x720 for the TV. and 2) It's not connected to the PC all the time, just as I need it. Is it still possible to set up a dual head with this configuration? I have an ATi Radeon 9800SE and am using the open source ati driver.
<K-Ryan> You can change the resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x720 if I'm not mistaken
<K-Ryan> For when it's connected to the TV
<marcelo> some Brazilian?
<K-Ryan> Granted I haven't worked with computer-to-TV so it's all guesswork
<kristjan_> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<marcelo> thanks
<Skyblast> K-Ryan: It's not differant than a typical monitor really. That's all HDTV's are. :) But right now, if I just hook the TV up, it gets no signal from the DVI
<red22> TheDebugger: don't i need gdm to load gnome sessions?  is gdm just the session picker app? so can i just uninstall gdm, and use kdm to pick either kde or gnome as well ?
<K-Ryan> Skyblast: does something have to be setup that you might have overlooked?
<Skyblast> Such as?
<K-Ryan> I don't know, like I said before, guesswork
<K-Ryan> !dvi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> hmm
<scast> Aight, /dev/sda1 -- ntfs --- mountpoint: /media/windows; /dev/sda2 -- ext2 -- mountpoint: boot; /dev/sda3 -- swap; /dev/sda5 -- ext3 -- mountpoint: /; /dev/sda6 -- ext3 -- mountpoint: /home
<scast> My /boot is 32mb, is that big enough?
<red22> does gnome need gdm to run pls?
<cj_> red22: no, you can you .xinitrc if you please
<Jucato> red22: gdm isn't absolutely necessary to run GNOME. you can start a GNOME session from kdm too
<red22> cj_: ok i have kde installed as well so i can just select it from kdm too right?
<red22> ah ok ty guys
<wolferine> how do you install tovid?
<red22> ubuntu needs to update the boot loader and rest of the boot graphics.  other distros look much better during booting.
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<cj_> red22: like which distros?
<red22> cj_: for example i used to have fedora year/s? ago and it already had a nicer boot loader with the fedora logo and a nice looking screen.
<cj_> red22: well fair enough, use fedora if you don't mind being an unpaid beta-hamster
<red22> cj_: i don't use fedora i use *buntus.  but i manually have to change the bootloader to make it look nice and it's not a fun thing to tell a newb to do that.  so could just be updated out of the box for a next version.
<red22> just find it weird it has been overlooked for so long.  mandrake also has a nice more graphical looking boot selection screen.  not a big deal aparently to change.
<MindUser39294> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<red22> just sayin that's all
<cj_> red22: yeah, perhaps they devs should waste time polishing a 15 second bootsplash instead of say tweaking drivr support, or polishing something you see for longer than 15 secs
<MindUser39294> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<cj_> looks a lot better under feisty than dapper already
<red22> ok fella, whoa keep your pants on.  not all of us have to like looking at pretty things.
<charlie_> any got team speak working on kubuntu?
<cpk1> I used to have a teamspeak server running off kubuntu a long time ago
<cedross> what is team speak?
<charlie_> software that allows you to talk to other players in multiplayer on line games
<don> how old is kubuntu?
<Jucato> a voip program usually used for online gaming communication
<charlie_> yeah, thats team speak
<Jucato> the other alternative to teamspeak is ventrillo afaik
<red22> cedross: yeah, for games who's developers didn't have the bright idea to include it in-game especially.
<cpk1> last I saw vent didnt have a linux client though
<Jucato> don: 2 years old
<don> oh
<Jucato> lol why didn't we celebrate :(
<Jucato> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/hoary-release.php
<K-Ryan> Anyone ever play that xjewel thing?
<don> tis is the best linux system i have found
<K-Ryan> I love it, just like columns =)
<K-Ryan> don what others have you tried?
<lontra> how come there isn't an icon for kcontrol in kmenu?
<K-Ryan> I've only tried Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<tyger> my sound card doesn't work can anybody help
<Jucato> cpk1: http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<don> xandros,solaris,mefis,knoppix many versions of some
<Jucato> lontra: Kubuntu uses System Settings as a substitute
<Jucato> lontra: but you can still run or add kcontrol to the menu if you want. it's installed by default
<tyger> I'm using intel
<K-Ryan> Are you on a laptop?
<don> i like kubuntu 6.06 then i went for fawn
<K-Ryan> My friend has the same problem
<don> no
<tyger> yes
<lontra> Jucato: but there isn't an icon anywhere for it ... i need to add it via the menu editor?  that seems silly
<scast> 10gb is more than enough for / right?
<don> amd on a EliteGroupe
<cpk1> Jucato: yup, client for linux is "in development"
<K-Ryan> Yeah, Kubuntu didn't seem to recognize his sound card.
<tyger> is there any work arounds
<don> can you make icons smaller on fawn?
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure, but if you find out let me know.
<tyger> how about wireless
<K-Ryan> Because we didn't find a way, but we were still really new to Linux when we were doing that.
<tyger> its not accepting the passwords
<K-Ryan> lol, he has the same problem.
<K-Ryan> Well, the wireless just doesn't work
<K-Ryan> On his anyway
<K-Ryan> It probably needs tweaking, let's try this.
<tyger> mine only works with a wireless that has no password
<K-Ryan> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tyger> ok
<K-Ryan> Might want to try your luck there
<tyger> thanks
<K-Ryan> Anytime
<don> there are many wireless wizards in add and remove
<tyger> oh ok
<tyger> which is the best one
<K-Ryan> It probably depends on what you're using.
<K-Ryan> So trial and error.
<tyger> gateway laptop
<K-Ryan> No way, so is my friend's.
<don> knetwork manager ?
<tyger> ok
<K-Ryan> You guys must have the same one.
<tyger> 2.8 ghz
<K-Ryan> tyger your name wouldn't happen to be Chris right?
<tyger> no
<tyger>  mark
<DarthFrog> Howdy
<K-Ryan> That's his dad's name, heheh.
<K-Ryan> Hiya DarthFrog
<tyger> wow
<tyger> I like linux I can run windows software on it
<tyger> just problem with drivers
<K-Ryan> The sound drivers
<don> anyone try to configure one of the tv programs?
<tyger> democracy is good
<tyger> tv program
<DarthFrog> I have a  bizarre problem with a pretty much fresh install of Feisty.  In a nutshell, pressing almost any key causes X to resize the window.
<K-Ryan> None of your keys are stuck down, correct/
<K-Ryan> *?
<tyger> is redhat anybetter
<don> red hat aint free
<tyger> oh
<don> it has its problems too
<K-Ryan> careful by what you mean
<K-Ryan> Free in the Linux sense means open source
<don> sorry
<K-Ryan> It's okay, I'm sparing you the lecture
<tyger> how do you write your own drivers
<K-Ryan> People constantly reminded me that "free" didn't refer to money
<don>   i checked out linux they will be like microsoft soon
<DarthFrog> Which is why free is a terrible term for software.
<don> red hat
<K-Ryan> don you can't really check out linux
<K-Ryan> Linux is just a big category
<K-Ryan> There are so many different distributions
<don> I ment Red Hat
<K-Ryan> Oh, gotcha
<don> what does she look like
<DarthFrog> One normally doesn't think of inanimate or intangible things as having freedom.  So when we say such things are free, one thinks of cost.
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DarthFrog> This is a free chair.
<K-Ryan> Jucato, is it ok until someone asks for help?
<tyger> how do you work the sound server
<K-Ryan> We're just making chit chat
<don> linux has always fasinated me now I got a good one
<luca> stdin now I have a very clear picture I fear
<lontra> K-Ryan: it's probably best in -offtopic though ... cause some folks may be afraid to ask questions
<Jucato> K-Ryan: there's the chance that someone will be hesitant to ask for help because they see an ongoing conversation
<don> I ask if you knew how to configure tv
<K-Ryan> Good point
<Jucato> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<don> they will ask
* K-Ryan zips his mouth of off topicness.
<Jucato> bah wrong factoid :)
<DarthFrog> OK, I'm asking for help with my X problem. :-)
<don> good luck
<luca> if you had discovered something probably VERY important about the nvidia driver and glx, where would you post it?
<yotux> is bogo a goo spam filter?
<Jucato> luca: um... what kind of important thing? a guide?  a problem/bug?
<yotux> luca:  I would start with the forum and maybe do a wiki
<luca> jucato, yotux I have discovered that nvidia drivers prevent the machine from going into suspend to ram because of xgl
<lontra> K-Ryan: nothing wrong with talking about offtopic topics in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<luca> if you disable it (and thus prevent yourself from using beryl or compiz) suspend to ram works perfectly
<K-Ryan> I know, but I like to help people. And I'm too lazy to keep switching from channel to channel.
<Jucato> luca: if you disable xgl? hm... first maybe you could check with #ubuntu-effects and the bug tracker if this is a known problem
<luca> jucato ok thanks
<Jucato> I think this kind of info is better in the bug tracker
<Jucato> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<luca> Jucato thanks I need to tell someone, my last two hours of experimenting should not go to waste :-D
<don> at least my sites stpped telling me to udate my browser
<luca> uhm ok in any case now at least I know how to enable suspend OR glx on this laptop ;) not too hard once you have got the trick :D
* K-Ryan watches a tumbleweed.
<madmike> my mother board is dying ;-(
<madmike> the capacitors are bulging and everythings goin hell
<vontux> hello, I believe that I have had a log file fill my hd ;however, I am unable to track down which file(s) are the culprits, any suggestions?
<don> was you overclocking mike?
<madmike> nope
<K-Ryan> How old is it?
<madmike> it's a known problem with the motherboard
<K-Ryan> anyway to get a refund/replacement?
<madmike> nope
<K-Ryan> Hmm, that's too bad.
<madmike> it's ok I'm just gunna strip it and put the good stuff on another board
<don> I now how you feel I lost my ARBIT
<K-Ryan> ah
<vontux> hello, does anyone have experience with log files filling their hd, from a crash of "brutalchess" is what I think is the cause....
<don> What board do you have mike?
<madmike> it's in a dell
<jtt> vontux,  use this command from root  to find files largefind . -type  f -mtime -1 -size +1000000c -exec ls -ltr  {} \;r than  1meg accessed in the last 24 hours
<don> I have one with optiplex it is a good one
<jtt> vontux, find . -type  f -mtime -1 -size +1000000c -exec ls -ltr  {} \;
<Jucato> (or vontux could also use K Menu -> Find Files/Folders)
<jtt> vontux, from  /   finds files larger than 1meg accessed in last 24 hours
<jtt> Jucato, or that
<vontux> thx
<madmike> it's got a 865g chip set
<madmike> it's a small form optiplex and it's got a problem with heat
<madmike> and i got the computer for free and it's already got the problem when i got i guess
<kkerwin> Hi, I seem to be having a strange pixelation problem with X. The picture describes the problem better, as well as my xorg.conf and my Xorg.0.log: http://xrl.us/xfunkiness http://xrl.us/xfunkyXorgConf http://xrl.us/xorgLog
<asimov> ANyone here good with nvidia drivers?
<wsjunior> how do i start compiz inside kubuntu?
<wsjunior> i did compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher menu water &
<wsjunior> is it right?
<wsjunior> i can see some effects but im not able to rotate de cube..
<gholm> I can't get my SATA drive to recognize in Feisty yet, Edgy works fine.  Edgy eft has a libata v1.2 and feisty fawn has libata v2.2.   Is there anyway to downgrade libata to 1.2 in Fesity?
<tin> put the edgy repositories in the sources list
<Jucato> !compiz | wsjunior
<ubotu> wsjunior: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tin> then you can get the version from edgy, don't know how smoothly it'll work though
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've got a dlink dwl-g122 rev b1 and feisty detects it out of the box.  it even detects the APs.  any idea why i need to add rausb1 to /etc/network/interfaces and do a ifconfig up/down before i can use it?
<fulat2k> forgot to mention that i'm using knetworkmanager as well
<vontux> is is possible for the partition table to be written to incorrectly so that the os believes that the HD is full when it actually is not?
<K-Ryan> !xjewel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xjewel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> hmm, ubotu usually knows the packages
<trpr> hrm.  i get "Failed to connect to SDP Server" when enabling my bluetooth adapter. :\
<scast> Well finally did it
<scast> xD
<scast> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hartthomson> anyone have experience with scim/skim?
<K-Ryan> Gratz scast
<scast> I wonder how I am supossed to install it on Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu.
<hartthomson> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169  << when i try to start skim
<K-Ryan> Alright guys, g'night.
<lontra> scast: same way
<scast> It's pointing me to System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager
<scast> I can't see that on my KDE Menu so I guess it's for Gnome's menu.
<lontra> scast: ah ...
<lontra> restricted-manager - manage non-free hardware drivers
<lontra> scast: you can install restricted-manager via apt
<lontra> scast: then run it by typing restricted-manager in konsole
<BloodyTux> hey
<don> hey
<BloodyTux> i'm doing a project on linux, does anyone have any input on what's good and what's bad
<BloodyTux> ?
<don> most of the browsers need to update
<don> What good is fawn has updated browsers
<BloodyTux> yea
<dwidmann> BloodyTux: good: stability, flexibility, freedom, power  -- bad: lack of commercial/vendor support
<don> ya i can play radio now and they dont ask me to update
<BloodyTux> :) thanks
<hitmanWilly> BloodyTux: a lot of hardware is still unsupported and a lot of the drivers that do exist are reverse engineered
<don> Fawn is linux for real
<hitmanWilly> BloodyTux: nix needs more support from hw manufacturers
<BloodyTux> definatly
<chocobo> can someone tell me y my ipod isn't showing up on the desktop?
<don> Ya but I think it is really going to make it
<hitmanWilly> case in point :)
<mahdi> chocobo: try refreshing your desktop
<chocobo> how?
<mahdi> right click > refresh desktop
<don> I have tried may linux os this one does what I want
<chocobo> i did but it doesn't work
<chocobo> still
<mahdi> you sure its mounted?
<chocobo> no
<chocobo> how would i figure it out?
<chocobo> go into media?
<mahdi> try that
<chocobo> the only unusual thing i see is sdf1
<chocobo> isn't that a normal media folder though and not my ipod
<chocobo> should it be a pic of an ipod/
<BloodyTux> thanks for the comments, i have to go, ciao
<don> they need to aproach Graphics and serious gaming and it will be all you could ask for
<mahdi> it should be
<chocobo> sdf1 should be my ipod?
<scast> Nvidia: Checked...
<mahdi> no, your ipod should appear as an icon of an ipod
<chocobo> kk
<chocobo> hm
<mahdi> try typing the following into the Konsole "sudo fdisk -l"
<mahdi> without the quotation marks
<chocobo> kk this is what it gives me
<chocobo> it says
<chocobo> Disk /dev/sde: 300.0 GB, 300069052416 bytes
<chocobo> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36481 cylinders
<chocobo> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<chocobo>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<chocobo> /dev/sde1   *           1       36012   289266358+  83  Linux
<chocobo> /dev/sde2           36013       36481     3767242+   5  Extended
<chocobo> /dev/sde5           36013       36481     3767211   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<chocobo> Disk /dev/sdf: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes
<chocobo> 64 heads, 32 sectors/track, 28615 cylinders
<chocobo> Units = cylinders of 2048 * 512 = 1048576 bytes
<chocobo> Disk /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table
<chocobo> sdf looks liek it shoudl be my ipod
<chocobo> right?
<chocobo> its 30g
<lontra> !tell chocobo about paste
<mahdi> it looks like it is, but mine registers as /dev/sda#
<hitmanWilly> !paste | chocobo
<ubotu> chocobo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chocobo> eh as long as it worksr gith?
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know offhand if Wine can access hardware like a bluetooth adapter?
<ejupin> how do i mount my mp3 player in amarok.. a window opens up for the mounting command..?
<lettuce> is there an #ubuntu channel?
<jtt> lettuce, yes
<chocobo> hey i tried movin the iso over into the folder and it said access denied :()
<chocobo> what do i do
<lontra> is there any way that i can tell konqueror to kill just one tab?
<mahdi> chocobo: what iso?
<mahdi> lontra: there is a close tab button all the way to the right of the tabs
<jtt> lontra, icon at far right just about current window
<lettuce> what are the beryl channels again?
<lontra> mahdi: no the songbird website froze it up and it's all messed up
<chocobo> an iso  for mac os 10.4.8.1 for generic hardware
<lontra> mahdi: i meant with a kill command or something
<chocobo> i try putting it in the folder but it says access denied
<mahdi> lontra: can't kill one tab with kill, just the entire instance of konqueror
<jtt> lontra, cant answer that one
<lontra> mahdi: oh well
<mahdi> chocobo: type 'mount' into the konsole and look for the sdf
<hitmanWilly> lettuce: #ubuntu-effects
<mahdi> chocobo: you may have to install gtkpod and reinstall the directory tree to get it to be able to read, but that would remove whatever data you have on it
<chocobo> man i just wanna be able to simply put it on another computer
<chocobo> the iso
<chocobo> think if i  upload it to my site
<chocobo> it'll download fast?
<chocobo> 5 gigs
<mahdi> iPods are not formatted to be able to carry files in that manner
<mahdi> i suggest uploading it then redownloading it
<chocobo> how long would that take
<chocobo> or i could connect to a server
<chocobo> that i make on the mac
<chocobo> right?
<mahdi> it is entirely possible
<mahdi> is this an entirely separate computer or just a different partition?
<chemicalvamp> so how do i 'multiplay' a mud game? i think ive done it before with a proxy server
<nirmal> <mahdi>: i got my kde with exec startkde
<slicknick> with an an established vpn connection to a samba share, i am unable to open .doc or .xls files with OpenOffice without first saving locally.  any suggestions where to start looking at this issue ?
<nirmal> actually i was trying to install ubuntu desktop upon kubuntu and it took gdm and i okayed it
<scast> Thanks god I got rid of the purple! =D
<nirmal> how can i choose the session at welcome screen itself
<lettuce> i have beryl installed and it works, but I don't have xgl installed. Is that bad?
<Jucato> nirmal: from GDM (login screen), there should be a Session menu (I think it's at the bottom), where you can choose which Session type to login to. choose KDE
<Yorokobi> lettuce, feisty's Xorg comes with AIGLX built in ... so you're fine
<lettuce> seriously!?
<Yorokobi> it wouldn't work otherwise
<lettuce> that freakin' sweet
<lettuce> *that's
<intelikey> i just got a devide by zero error on /etc/init.d/rc  line 39 (i think)   >>>    progress=$(($step * $progress_size / $num_steps + $first_step))
<intelikey> i have not edited that file.
<lettuce> i love fiesty
<nirmal> the username text field is coming 2/3 off the screen i could not see it
<nirmal> i am to live with kde also as i am doing some local language work
<GWillakers> has anyone gotten truecrypt to work on 7.04?
<nirmal> lemme  F10 pressed at welcome screen
<nflava> is there a default password for root that you need to change after you install?
<intelikey> nflava no
<nflava> hm
<intelikey> !root nflava
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root nflava - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !root | nflava
<ubotu> nflava: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> nflava: short answer, no. read that page for more info ^^^^
<nflava> k
<nirmal> the user pass which you supply when you install is the admin pass
<nflava> yeah thats what i thought
<nflava> and i typed su in terminal
<nflava> and it says auth. failed
<intelikey> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nflava> so i was wondering
<nflava> im about to read the page
<Jucato> the root user is disabled in Ubuntu.
<GWillakers> sudo su
<intelikey> the root password is "locked"
<nirmal> sudo su
<nirmal> and supply your pass
<intelikey> the account is not "disabled"
<Yorokobi> nflava, you can give root a password by using 'sudo -s' (among other options) to become root then use passwd to change the password.
<k31ss> hello
<k31ss> im using ubuntu live cd
<intelikey> nirmal sudo -i
<k31ss> how can i brownzer my hd files
<nirmal> oki
<k31ss> kubuntu*
<dsmith_> question: When I click on an app in kubuntu some will show a bouncy image of the icon, whiel others show just a gear. How can I create the icon that matches the one on the desktop?
<lettuce> can someone give me a link to the beryl channel(s)
<dsmith_> #beryl
<nflava> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lettuce> danke
<intelikey> nirmal if you must dubble with su  try sudo su -     << the dash makes it full login env for root.
<nflava> what does that mean after i do a ./configure
<Jucato> nflava: you have to instsall "build-essential"
<nflava> trying to install xchat
<Jucato> !compile | nflava
<ubotu> nflava: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nflava> ok thanks again :)
<Jucato> lettuce: #ubuntu-effects too
<Jucato> dsmith_: the gear icon is the generic icon for programs that don't have any icon. usually scripts or some command line program
<flaccid> trying to get qemu networking going on feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179472 anyone have any suggestions or a working qemu w/ networking. im trying to use tap
<dsmith_> jucato: how do I change it? I figured it was default
<k31ss> how can i brownzer my hd files ???
<jtt> k31ss, konqueror
<Yorokobi> k31ss, use Konqueror and click on the Media link
<Jucato> dsmith_: depends. where are you launching it? if it's from the K Menu, you can right-click on the item and select Edit item.
<dsmith_> some are on the panel
<intelikey> right click
<dsmith_> ok I see kde menu editor
<dsmith_> I click on the icon and it takes me to a master icon database
<nflava> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nflava> hmmm do i have fiesty
<Jucato> dsmith_: you can check by typing "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<k31ss> Yorokobi: i clicked and appers to be nothing on that folder =
<dsmith_> no modules available
<Yorokobi> k31ss, it probably didn't auto-mount your existing partitions then ...
<k31ss> Yorokobi:  how can i mount then ?
<intelikey> "back in the day"   when i started using linux we had to learn how to mount every thing manually.     mount /dev/<device_node> /<dir/to/mount/on>
<intelikey> it still works wonderfully
<dsmith_> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<vontux> hello, how do I check for bad disk sectors?
<k31ss> intelikey: where i type that command ??
<vitor> hi
<jtt> intelikey, surely it wasn;t that far back :_)
<Daisuke_Ido> vontux: keep using the drive and pray daily?
<Yorokobi> "you can muck up your permissions/config files" <-- How, exactly?
<intelikey> k31ss terminal of your choice
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i did anyway.  didn't work
<vitor> does anyone know how I set up the built in micorphone on Dell Latitute D840
<vitor> ?
<scast> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vontux> Daisuke_Ido: gee thanks :P
<Daisuke_Ido> vontux: fsck
<nflava> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vontux> Daisuke_Ido: ah
<vontux> thx
<intelikey> jtt yeah it's been a few years...
<Daisuke_Ido> FileSystem ChecK (pretty sure that's the acronym)
<vontux> btw, anyone in here who uses "brutalchess" be careful it may crash and and fill your hd with log files!
<lettuce> beryl gets all laggy whenever I minimize something, is there anything I can do about that?
<Yorokobi> vontux, that's why you create a separate partition for /var :)
<vontux> Yorokobi: hehe, live and learn I guess :)
<k31ss> intelikey: i cant make that work
<intelikey> vontux and pay attention to the disk activity......
<Yorokobi> yup
<vincent> hello
<k31ss> intelikey: what i need to type ?
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe i should take a look in /var, see what i can get rid of
<intelikey> k31ss what are you trying to mount and where ?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido   ! lib
<k31ss> intelikey: im trying to mount my 2 IDE HardDrives and my 1 Sata HardDrive
<jtt> !mount >jtt
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, if logrotate is (installed and) working correctly, /var/log should stay manageable ...
<intelikey> k31ss ok   first find the device nodes you want to mount.    sudo fdisk -l
<lettuce> beryl gets all laggy whenever I minimize something, is there anything I can do about that?
<intelikey> k31ss then find the dirrectories (or make them) that you wish each mounted on.
<Yorokobi> lettuce, you can change the animation to something less intense
<Yorokobi> What's the command to find out if a video card supports direct rendering?
<intelikey> k31ss NOTE, mounting a filesystem on a dir. (the only place you can mount them) will hide anything already in that dir.  (except unionfs...)    so don't mount anything on /bin      and preferably not on any dir that contains files.
<k31ss> i found hda1 ...
<k31ss> how can i mount then ?:?
<intelikey> sudo mkdir /media/blah ;sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/blah
<scott_> hda1 sound like your main drive not the second drive just a guess
<jarn2> Forwarding a port on my router doesn't make me vulnerable, correct?
<intelikey> also entering the mount command with no args will list mounted fs's.... some of them anyway
<Yorokobi> jarn2, depends on the port and what's answering the port
<k31ss> i mounted but now
<scast> Wooo, I have sound!
<k31ss> when i try acess /media
<k31ss> from kokeror
<k31ss> i get not acess error
<jarn2> Yorokobi: Well, it was a port so I could access some files when I'm not at home. There is nothing sensitive in the files, it's just my music.
<intelikey> !ntfs | k31ss
<ubotu> k31ss: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jarn2> Yorokobi: What do you mean by what's answering the port?
<Yorokobi> jarn2, the program that is listening on the port you're forwarding
* intelikey defers to the bot   for lack of interest in continuing the lesson.
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: definitely not lib
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido :)
<jarn2> Yorokobi: Umm... it's kpf I think.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido that's what i said
<Daisuke_Ido> and logrotate seems to be okay
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: i know, i was agreeing
<jarn2> Yorokobi: All I did was right-click and enable sharing in Konqueror. Then I need to forward the port but I haven't done it yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn2: take a look at gnump3d
<Daisuke_Ido> and a dynamic dns service
<Daisuke_Ido> two thumbs up for mobile music goodness
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido every now and again i blank /var/log   "if i'm sure i don't need the back logs..."
* Yorokobi uses SSH tunnels for less-than-secure port forwarding
<k31ss> apper to mounted all
<k31ss> but i still cant brownse ;/media dir
<jarn2> Yorokobi: Well, do you know if just forwarding one for use by kpf is secure?
<intelikey> k31ss umask
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: true, but if he's just looking to do music, set up gnump3d with a required username/password, operates via a web interface
<Yorokobi> jarn2, nope. I haven't looked at kpf (or whatever it Konqueror uses)
<jtt> !pm >jtt
<k31ss> intelikey: what's that ?
<jarn2> Daisuke_Ido: That makes it needs a password?
<intelikey> k31ss assuming it's not a real fs   i.e. M$ ntfs    you'll need to supply a umask to the mount command or it will default to root only access.     you can remount     sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mount/point
<intelikey> inturpret /mount/point  ^
<Daisuke_Ido> you can set it to require one, yes
<intelikey> k31ss i hope you do know that writing to ntfs "may" cause problems.
<intelikey> "can" be dangerous
<intelikey> !ntfs | k31ss again.
<ubotu> k31ss again.: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<k31ss> intelikey: i only want to play my mp3 =/
<intelikey> read only access is fine.
<k31ss> ubotu: i used that, it said that all partitions are now mounted
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | k31ss
<ubotu> k31ss: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> !fuse | k31ss
<ubotu> k31ss: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<intelikey> !bot | k31ss
<ubotu> k31ss: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flaccid> any qemu users here with networking going?
<jarn2> Daisuke_Ido: How do I use it once I've installed it?
<k31ss> =/ i used the script https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
* intelikey wonders if anyone noticed that he was in a really bad mood......
<k31ss> but i cant't acess the partitions
<scast> !sources.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scast> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jarn2> Daisuke_Ido: It tells me I need to change the logfile line but it doesn't tell me what file I need to edit it in...
<scast> !sources.list
<Yorokobi> intelikey, a quote from Larry Wall comes to mind, "Let me repeat for the logically impaired."
<scast> I think I just got ignored by a bot! =O
<intelikey> Yorokobi yeah something along that line.
<intelikey> i think i'm going to tender my resignation, cat random to all hd's, and walk.
<Daisuke_Ido> gnump3d.conf
<Yorokobi> hehe, intelikey
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn2: /etc/gnump3d/gnump3d.conf to be exact
<jarn2> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, I found it. Thanks. :)
<hitmanWilly> intellikey: cat complaint.txt > /dev/null
<hitmanWilly> :)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> that's what the higher up seem to do.  yep yep yep...
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn2: .password in your mp3 directory
<jarn2> Daisuke_Ido: I got it I think, thanks. :)
<intelikey> i could get this guy fired so easily.....   and probably should...    but wont.
<Yorokobi> intelikey, sounds like you have a BOFH
<scast> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ is this still up to date?
<intelikey> and an attitude.
<Daisuke_Ido> well i dunno barbie, let's take a look there, shall we?
<intelikey> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Daisuke_Ido> it has feisty, i'd say it's pretty up to date, huh?
<dsmith_> ll
<dsmith_> lol
<scast> You never know ^_^
<Daisuke_Ido> i apologize, i need to lay off watching scrubs :\
<dsmith_> gee.. I was in a sore mood today as well. Someone in the office wanted to go back to using Outlook after we upgraded to TB.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i was writing a script but it got out dated before i finished writing it....
<jarn2> Daisuke_Ido: Greatest show ever.
<dsmith_> when asked why, they said "I dont like the colors" & "It's not M$ product, so its some 3rd party crap"
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: so they're idiots.  rename the icon and tell them it's a new version
<Daisuke_Ido> that's how i got mom to switch to firefox
<dsmith_> LOL, hey I thought of that!
<Yorokobi> funny, very funny
<dsmith_> I evern got FF to look like IE
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you want to?
<dsmith_> and TB to appear like OL
<Daisuke_Ido> well, to ease the switch
<dsmith_> idiots, not liking mozilla
<jarn2> Daisuke_Ido: After changing the appropriate settings on the conf, when I try to run it I get a spam of Size mismatch on TLEN at /usr/share/perl5/gnump3d/readtags.pm line 40
<intelikey> dsmith_ well colour me an idiot then...
<dsmith_> dont like mozilla?
<intelikey> no
<dsmith_> what do you use?
<intelikey> links
* dsmith_ is curious
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not not liking mozilla, it's drinking microsoft's poison kool-aid - THEN asking for more!
<dsmith_> hah
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn2: not something i've ever seen
<hitmanWilly> dillo's pretty nifty too :)
<Daisuke_Ido> stop and restart it?
<dsmith_> Q: has anyone upgraded from 6.10 successfully?
<Daisuke_Ido> say...  /etc/init.d/gnump3d stop && /etc/init.d/gnump3d start
<intelikey> i can stand dillo
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: yes, and on a laptop, too
<dsmith_> hmmmmm
<GWillakers> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dsmith_> I will wait a few months then do so....
<dsmith_> thx
<intelikey> dsmith_ by successfully do yo mean with no issues at all ?
<Yorokobi> s/MySQL/PostgreSQL/g
<dsmith_> intelikey: heh, I mean by not farking my 'puter
* hitmanWilly goes to get a pop tart
<Daisuke_Ido> i was actually surprised that the lappy had no issues
<intelikey> then everyone that has upgraded, has upgraded successfully....
<Daisuke_Ido> heck, it even hibernates properly
<dsmith_> coool, I'll still wait awhile though
<N0Lif3|lappy> I'm trying to get my new linksys WPC54G working here on my laptop. I'm follwing a guide that says to do it with ndiswrapper. When I try to install the drivers it'll always say "couldn't open lsbcmds.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 174.
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i've heard some horror stories
* Yorokobi is waiting anxiously for the official release of OpenBSD tomorrow. 
<Yorokobi> I'm a geek :)
<Daisuke_Ido> linksys?
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't that an rt2500 chipset card?
<N0Lif3|lappy> I don't know, but apparently it works
<Daisuke_Ido> and the driver has to be IN the directory you're installing from
<N0Lif3|lappy> well it is suppose to, at least
<intelikey> imageek ?   havent seen him in a while...
<Yorokobi> OpenBSD 4.1 to be exact, not that anyone really cares ... I just like seeing my name in the channel
<intelikey> Yorokobi that was a good one.....    hehhe heh
<dsmith_> i've ben trying to get hamachi running, i'm lamost there
<dsmith_> *almost
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: hehehe
<Yorokobi> Yeah, I'm tired and should go to bed now.
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: I've never played with OpenBSD .... what's new with it?
<intelikey> i'm ready to order the boxed set of debian etch
<dwidmann> intelikey: I already did ... got a nice price on it at discountlinuxdvd (contrary to most online folk they're actually not bad, like $2/dvd or something)
<Yorokobi> dwidmann, enhancements to PF are what I'm most excited about.
<tin> dwidmann: http://openbsd.org/41.html#new
<dwidmann> In fact, I'm running debian right now :O
<Yorokobi> Thanks, tin
<tin> i'm running debian too, the Kubuntu Feisty flavor!
<jarn_> Daisuke_Ido: What happens if I shut the computer off?
<intelikey> i've got mandrake 10 and buntu dapper "sort of" install here
<jarn_> Daisuke_Ido: When the router is set to forward the port and the computer is turned off so nothing is at the port, what happens?
<Yorokobi> jarn_, nothing
<Yorokobi> the connection will time out
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn_: nothing happens
<dwidmann> tin: I meant I'm running Etch ... was running Feisty before. Oh well, both seem to have their ups and downs
<_3fg> how come Kopete doesn't do anything at all?
<jarn_> Yorokobi: Ah, okay. So when my comp is on they just go straight to the porgram and I'm not vulnerable and when it's off they just time out?
<Yorokobi> jarn_, I would not go so far as no say you're 'not vulnerable' but with the computer off, it won't answer the port.*
<intelikey> i say 'sort of' cause it was a hoary installation i upgraded streight to dapper skipping breezy, and had removed all perl* and python*   so by some standards it's not.
<Daisuke_Ido> _3fg: could you possibly be a little more specific?  that's like going to a mechanic and saying "it doesn't work"
<_3fg> haha
<Yorokobi> (* unless port knocking w/WOL is enabled)
<tin> dwidmann: name some downs to Feisty...
<tin> since i can get every package you can...
<tin> and you can get every package i can...
<_3fg> I don't seem to be able to connect
<dwidmann> tin: ran noticably slower than etch runs
<tin> the same kernel?
<tin> built the same?
<jarn_> Yorokobi: Well, would I be more vulnerable than I was when the port was not forwarded?
<_3fg> I put in my account info and it just sits there and doesn't show any of my buddies
<Yorokobi> jarn_, correct.
<_3fg> it shows the groups though
<dwidmann> tin: built for the most part alike, different kernel
<tin> things like that aren't the distro's fault
<jarn_> Yorokobi: Wait, I would be? How much more vulnerable?
<Daisuke_Ido> are they online?
<_3fg> well yes
<dwidmann> tin: probably not, but speed is speed
<tin> i could put the etch repos in my sources and get the same kernel
<_3fg> it doesn't even add contacts
<_3fg> the groups say they have 0 buddies in them
<tin> and i'd still be "running Feisty"
<Daisuke_Ido> i ask because it's set by default to only show online contacts
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that's weird
<vontux> what does SEC_TYPE mean when compared to TYPE for an HD device?
<Yorokobi> jarn_, it depends on the program answering the port. If it was written right, not vulnerable.
<Daisuke_Ido> but i don't know much about kopete
<dwidmann> tin: I'm always somewhere inbetween kubuntu and debian. Start with kde-core and build my way up
<jarn_> Yorokobi: Okay, supposedly this program was written "right".
<jarn_> Yorokobi: And that's when the computer is on? Then, assuming he program was written "right", I'm not vulnerable?
<hitmanWilly> jarn_, stupid question, but are you connecting on the right protocol? ie aim,icq, etc.
<tin> if ubuntu didn't come around, i'd probly run debian-unstable and kde too
<jarn_> hitmanWilly: Eh?
<Yorokobi> jarn_, pretty much. I'm a pessimist when it comes to security. (pessimist == paranoid) :)
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn_: it listens on one specific port, so in theory, it will only take traffic directed to that particular port
<tin> but i like how many packages on the kubuntu repos have nice integration with the K menu and such
<jarn_> Yorokobi: And when the computer is off I'm not vulnerable no matter what because connections to that port would just time out?
<hitmanWilly> jarn_, sorry, wrong person :)
<tin> saves me time of building the menu and junk
<Daisuke_Ido> hitmanWilly: i think you were directing that toward _3fg
<_3fg> yeah, it's the right protocol
<_3fg> I added someone then talked to them
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn_: unless they have a magic connection that can bind to fairy sockets in dreamland, if the pc's off you're safe
<jarn_> Daisuke_Ido: Okay.
<_3fg> but it didn't add any of them
<hitmanWilly> _3fg, so its not saving your groups then? hmmm
<_3fg> I have to add people manually
<Daisuke_Ido> the words are nonsense, but the tone makes up for it :)
<dwidmann> tin: Yeah, I do too ... big thing I wanted to play with in Etch was the new crypt setup thing... works well, and performs very smooth, and here I thought it might make things lag or something, nope, not the case.
<jarn_> Daisuke_Ido and Yorokobi, thanks. I know little/nothing about firewalls and related things.
<Daisuke_Ido> no problem
<Yorokobi> jarn_, the most secure PC is one *not* connected to the Internet :)
<Daisuke_Ido> just remember, if the pc's off, it's really unlikely to ever be infected
<tin> dwidmann: but you could get that from Feisty, just update your sources
<Daisuke_Ido> except for the aforementioned magic packets
<jarn_> Yorokobi: But I have other PCs on the network and they're what I'm really worried about. THEY run Windows. :P
<jarn_> The other computers on the network wouldn't be vulnerable either by me forwarding a port, would they?
<tin> all Kubuntu is is a shiny shell on debian. the base is a linux kernel,debian base system and debian package tools
<dwidmann> tin: Oh? I meant the crypt setup integrated into the installer though ... functions just like how you would do lvm or raid
<tin> i could build up a feisty system from etch if i wanted to
<tin> oh, installer is different story
<tin> but i'm sure you could set that same stuff up after the install
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn_: 8888 is forwarded to the pc running gnump3d, then the others should be just fine
<tin> i could also build (down?) an etch system from a Feisty install
<dwidmann> I'm willing to bet feisty+1 or feisty+2 will probably get the crypt stuff in the installer, no guarentee, but it's a likely possibility
<jarn_> Daisuke_Ido: Again, even when the comp running it is off?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep, it will just time out
<tin> what is that stuff?
<jarn_> Okay.
<dwidmann> sets up encrypted partitions via dmcrypt ...
<intelikey> and the gas company pays the land owned $1.55/m ft^3 of gas.   amounts to about 200 per 6 months
<intelikey> sorry wrong channel
<dwidmann> intelikey: I was going to say, that seemed random
<BellaireLinuxN3r> I thought it was a joke or something
<intelikey> dwidmann yeah kinda. sorta.   i was just ranting to this guy...   joined here and didn't ^X back to the other....
<tin> i don't see encrypted partitions as high priority for ubuntu devs though
<vontux> what does SEC_TYPE mean when compared to TYPE for an HD device?
<tin> humans tend to forget things, including passphrases ;-)
<dwidmann> tin: no, but the work is basically already done, shouldn't take too much work to pull it down from debian
<tin> and since ubuntu is linux for human beings
<dwidmann> tin: if I were to forget my passphrase, I'd, I'd cry.
<dwidmann> gig upon countless gig, can't afford to lose my stuff :(
<tin> yeah, i'm just thinking that for ubuntu's target audience (everyone), most of them aren't going to need it, and even the option will make confusion
<vontux> dwidmann: log in via live-cd and recover that way?
<intelikey> dwidmann better do backups then...
<tin> dwidmann: exactly!
<dwidmann> vontux: I was thinking about the future: and if I were to have such troubles, a live cd would be of no use,  the hypothetical scenario being that I forget my LUKS passphrase
<tin> i would be suprised to see it on the server install in 7.10 though
<tin> wouldn't be**
<dwidmann> intelikey: I don't exactly have the capacity to do so, but I do have some backed up, and I can get some of it back
<intelikey> dwidmann anything on a "single" source is not safe.   hd's die  dvd's get scratched,stolen... if it's worth keeping it's worth keeping twice.
<dwidmann> intelikey: yeah, no doubt
<dwidmann> Having to re-rip all of my cds would scare me though. That would take forever and a day
* intelikey said if it was worth keeping.....      oh never mind....
<intelikey> that ole spear chicking music will blow your computer up anyway.
<dwidmann> intelikey: I've got some of it backed up in two or even three places ....
<dwidmann> spear chicking? wtf? ?_?
<intelikey> chuckin'   sorry.  typo
* dwidmann is still confused as to what that's supposed to mean  .... but okay anyway
<intelikey> heh,  waithing on an hd to become free...  until umount /dev/hdb ;do sync ;done
<UltraBread> hey
<hitmanWilly> hello
<UltraBread> whats wrong with gnome
<hitmanWilly> i could write a book on that one
<UltraBread> for n00bs, what is wrong with it
<hitmanWilly> for newbies, it actually might be alright...but that's where it ends
<UltraBread> well let's say what am i missing out?
<UltraBread> beside nautilus, everything is fine to me
<hitmanWilly> then stick with it if you like it :) i like kde better for various reasons, but i still use quite a few gnome apps
<UltraBread> like firefox? :D
<Jucato> UltraBread: there is nothing really "wrong" with GNOME. it all depends on people's preferences. different people, different preferences. it all boils down to choice.
<Jucato> (Firefox is *not* a GNOME app)
<UltraBread> iti sn't but what libraries it uses
<Jucato> it uses GTK+ (on Linux)
<UltraBread> that doesn't sound like qt to me
<Jucato> neither is it GNOME
<UltraBread> gnome uses gtk
<UltraBread> thus firefox = gnome
<UltraBread> :D
<hitmanWilly> just because something doesn't use qt, doesn't make it a gnome app
<Jucato> Xfce uses GTK. is it GNOME?
<deathguppie> Gnome is built on GTK.. and so is Firefox.. but Firefox actually has a wrapper for GTK called XUL
<intelikey> there is nothing really "wrong" with GNOME. <<<<   ah some would differ.   gnome is one to those things that..... i'm off topic again aren't i.
<Jucato> UltraBread: GTK = the GIMP ToolKit
<UltraBread> yeah.
<intelikey> disreguard...
<Jucato> intelikey: we've all been offtopic :)
<deathguppie> So technically Firefox is actually built on XUL
<cje> hi guys, I am a relatively new kubuntu user.  I am trying to delete files on a relatively fresh install of Edgy Kubuntu.  There is no trash icon on my desktop!  heh.  I found the trash dir, but rmdir -Rf ~path/to/trash didn't work, saying the dirs were non-empty.  Is there a graphical tool that could help me?  Thanks in advance.
<Jucato> UltraBread: Firefox uses GTK on Linux. that doesn't make it a GNOME app
<DaveQB> hi all, I am trying to remaster the Kubuntu Desktop iso. I can't find the usr/share/wallpapaer dir in the squashfs. Where does Kubuntu set the wallpaper from ?
<Jucato> not all GTK apps are GNOME apps
<UltraBread> none are kde apps
<deathguppie> cje: are you using beryl or xgl??
<Jucato> cje: shouldn't there be a Trash icon on your panel by default?
<cje> deathguppie: I am not using either berly or xgl
<xmb> http://losers.yore.ma/~merchelo/tor/
<xmb> ^^ free downloads
<UltraBread> cje: you can add trash on panel if it isn't there
<pclogin> OMG please help  Linux is killing me.  HOW do you install a program? The instructions say to enter into terminal MAKE, then MAKE INSTALL but this simply will not work
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> xmb: please don't spam
<cje> UltraBread:  how do I add it please?
<sred13> PClogin is now SRED13
<UltraBread> shameless advertising
<deathguppie> cje:hmm... just a sec
<xmb> Jucato: Hmmm, it's technically not spam......
<cje> pclogin: what version are you using?
<xmb> It's not advertising either.
<xmb> It's just free stuff...
<sred13> ubuntu 6.10
<DaveQB> sred13  what are you trying to install ?
<xmb> Ban me anyways.
<sred13> I'
<sred13> Trying to install NDISwrapper
<cje> pclogin:  There is a nice graphical installer
<UltraBread> cje: right click on empty spot on the main panel -> add...
<deathguppie> cje: it should be on the lower right hand of your panel
<Jucato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> sred13: seen that guide? ^^^
<sred13> got it untarred but I it seems like the files are for a different version of Ubuntu
<cje> deathguppie:  heh, I guess I feel silly
<sred13> Which is better?  MadWifi or NDiswrapper
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<deathguppie> heh.. it's ok.. I actually had too look
<cje> deathguppie:  thanks for pointing out the obvious.  My apologies for not seeing it!!
<deathguppie> cje:actually I'm just trying this comming from Gentoo for the last few years..
<cje> deathguppie:  interesting.
<cje> deathguppie:  I am coming over from SuSE
<xmb> deathguppie: why gentoo -> kubuntu ?
<deathguppie> not sure if I'm going to stay, because the build environment kinda sucks.. and I'm working on a game using Crystal Space
<deathguppie> xmb:just wanted to see if it really could be as easy as just clicking a few buttons..
<deathguppie> If I just wanted a desktop it would be..
<xmb> deathguppie: ah right, well it is....
<Jucato> (it is... if that's what you want)
<cje> deathguppie:  thanks to deathguppie and everyone else who tried to help me.  I'm going to go home how.  See ya.
<deathguppie> cya
<xmb> deathguppie: If you want a source-based disro which is better than gentoo, try sourcemage.
<xmb> *distro
<deathguppie> xmb:sourcemage is missing a lot of packages.. I'm downloading Saybayon right now
<hitmanWilly> deathguppie, well, after gentoo, just about anything seems easy :)
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: even LFS? :D
<deathguppie> hitmanWilly: unless you are trying to compile something..
* hitmanWilly grants point to Jucato 
<deathguppie> Gentoo's build system is really stable
<Jucato> well, Gentoo was built for compiling :)
<hitmanWilly> deathguppie, i came over from slack myself
<Jucato> most binary distros have their own stable build systems to produce binary packages.
<deathguppie> hitmanWilly: that was my first distro back in 1996 :)
* Jucato runs away from the oldies
<scast> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xmb> deathguppie: you might aswell just reinstall gentoo then, sabayon is the same thing
<Jucato> (gentoo users would beg to disagree though)
* Jucato shrugs...
<deathguppie> xmb: actually Saybayon has a full binary install disk
<xmb> Most gentoo users are idiots.
<hitmanWilly> Sabayon is gentoo for dummies...
<deathguppie> xmb: thanks
<xmb> deathguppie: That makes no sense.
<Jucato> !coc
<xmb> deathguppie: Don't thank me, I'm one also.
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* hitmanWilly ducks
<deathguppie> well.. I'm not here to talk about Gentoo.. or Saybayon though
<xmb> Good.
<deathguppie> I was actually hoping for help with my tool chain
<deathguppie> on kubuntu
<deathguppie> there are a lot of missing packages that I need.. one of which is Freetype2
<xmb> I'm sick of hearing about 31337 CFLAGS like, --lasers-and-smoke, and --omg-optimized
<deathguppie> xmb:even ubuntu uses custom flags when they need them.. and there are a very few occasions when they do make sense..
<xmb> deathguppie: :-)
<deathguppie> anyone know where to find a package for Freetype2??
<Jucato> !info libfreetype6-dev
<ubotu> libfreetype6-dev: FreeType 2 font engine, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-5ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<Jucato> or drop the -dev if you don't need the headers
<deathguppie> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> :P
<hitmanWilly> wow, that's new
<Jucato> deathguppie: apt-cache search, apt:/ (in Konqueror), and http://packages.ubuntu.com are helpful in searching for packages
<hitmanWilly> or synaptic's search works pretty good too
<deathguppie> ubotu: actually it may install freetype2 but I can't find it on the system and neither can my config file..
<Jucato> or Adept :)
<Jucato> deathguppie: you're talking to a bot
<deathguppie> Jucato: bots can be sexy.. heh.. :)
<Jucato> deathguppie: you mean ./configure is complaining? did you install the -dev package then?
<deathguppie> np.. I'll do that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@63-224-188-239.desm.qwest.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@70-58-138-193.desm.qwest.net]  by Jucato
<deathguppie> Jucato: usually I don't need the header files though..
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<deathguppie> I just need the libs installed
<Jucato> deathguppie: for compiling, most of the time you do
<Jucato> on Kubuntu, at least
<Jucato> (there's not distinction between foo and foo-dev in Gentoo, of course)
<deathguppie> sometimes.. it depends
<xmb> http://losers.yore.ma/~merchelo/tor/
<scast> Stupid Internet >_>
<scast> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<scast> Aight.
* Jucato contemplates banning xmb...
<deathguppie> Jucato: that is because everything is compiled..
<Jucato> deathguppie: exactly
<scast> It's the same process in 6.06 and in 7.04?
<Jucato> scast: mostly, except there's no PHP 4 in Feisty I think
<deathguppie> apache is easy..
<Jucato> deathguppie: anyway, if you run into more ./configure problems about missing headers/libs, try instaling -dev versions of the needed package
<deathguppie> LDAP through SSL can be a pain though :) heh
<deathguppie> jucato.. I'll give it a try.. thanks.. guess I've been using source for too long
<N0Lif3|lappy> My laptop can't seem to detect my Linksys WPC54G wireless card. I have it plugged in, but can't be found with "dmesg." Also, it isn't lighting up either.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<_3fg> any way I can make firefox conform to kde's settings?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@122.164.149.47]  by gnomefreak
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, it seems that the "suggested tracks" dynamic playlist no longer works properly in amarok 1.4.5
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> _3fg: like?
<_3fg> it still acts like I'm using GNOME
<Daisuke_Ido> uh, yeah
<_3fg> like the mac-like toolbar doesn't work with FF
<Daisuke_Ido> use konqueror instead
<Jucato> _3fg: it really wont
<Daisuke_Ido> that's about your only option
<_3fg> it sucks
<_3fg> k, I'll just keep using Opera then
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, but FF isn't tied to any one DE
<Jucato> although it's very much tied to one Toolkit
<kubuntu_user07> hi all
<Daisuke_Ido> oh yes
<_3fg> Konqueror is a failure of a browser
<kubuntu_user07> quick question about kubuntu 7.04
<N0Lif3|lappy> _3fg: did you get the mac-like toolbar working in Opera?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, actually konqueror's pretty decent
<kubuntu_user07> i read somewhere ubuntu 7.04 had compiz installed by default does kubuntu 7.04?
<Daisuke_Ido> same backend as safari
* Jucato feels another "browser" discussion coming on...
<Daisuke_Ido> not installed by default, no
<_3fg> I did not, but since Konqueror sucks I'll just use the best option
<Jucato> he left before he got an answer :)
<kubuntu_user07> sorry
<Jucato> kubuntu_user07: the answer is no
<kubuntu_user07> closed wrong thing stupid windows
* hitmanWilly puts on his browser war helmet and bulletproof vest...
<kubuntu_user07> ok does ubuntu 7.04?
<N0Lif3|lappy> Konqueror is fine. what don't you like about it. 3fg
<_3fg> well, I wasn't able to get mouse gestures to work, likely because my mouse is a touchpad and it isn't fully supported
* Jucato wonders if _3fg will mention Gmail...
<_3fg> it's slow
<_3fg> nah, the gmail thing doesn't bother me
<kubuntu_user07> so copiz is not installed by default on either distro?
<Jucato> hm... KDE has support for system wide (not only Konqueror) gestures
<N0Lif3|lappy> _3fg: lol, mouse gestures work fine for< me in konqueror
<_3fg> I know
<Daisuke_Ido> rendering's nice and speedy, gestures are no problem...
<_3fg> I'm pretty sure it's my mouse
<_3fg> it randomly stops loading pages
<Daisuke_Ido> then it's not konqueror
* Jucato doesn't know how to use gestures though... :/
<N0Lif3|lappy> 3fg, change the settings to use the second clicker
<_3fg> no, but the mouse gestures DO work in Opera
<_3fg> and I tried all the settings, N0Lif3
<Daisuke_Ido> not the ones that work though :P
<rene> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<Jucato> !de | rene
<ubotu> rene: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rene> thx :-)
<rene> bye
<bill_> Ich spreche ein bisschen deutsch.
<_3fg> but yeah, since my mousepad isn't supported by the kernel
<Jucato> !de | bill_
<ubotu> bill_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_3fg> mouse touchpad thingy
<_3fg> mouse gestures only work in Opera
<bill_> hey, is there a way for me to play wma's?
<_3fg> VLC?
<bill_> lol, I know, I was just telling him I speak a bit of german
<Jucato> !w32codecs | bill_
<ubotu> bill_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Jucato> (or kmplayer)
<_3fg> I need to go to the store
<_3fg> bye
<deathguppie> hey.. ubotu pm'd me.. you thinks it's a girl?? .. heh
<Jucato> it is an it :)
<deathguppie> ya.. rain on my glory.. see if I care..
<underdog5004> deathguppie, that means that someone wants you to know something w/o spamming the main channel
<deathguppie> what if your wrong.. what if it happens to be one of those hot Stepford wives??
<deathguppie> 	<ubotu>	Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deathguppie> see.. isn't that sweet...
<deathguppie> heh
<deathguppie> oh wait.. I just got this new PM from ubotu...
<deathguppie> <ubotu> oh.. my... this heat sink is really seaming me up.. can you help me get this cover off???
<deathguppie> bow chicka bow wow...
<deathguppie> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> !eww
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eww - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> rofl....at deathguppie....not with him
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm.  the bot should really know something about eww.
<Daisuke_Ido> especialy in regards to that
<epimeth> goooood morning!
<purpleposeidon> epimeth: maybe for you :b
<epimeth> why? whats wrong, purpleposeidon?
<purpleposeidon> epimeth: the sun has a nasty habbit of being on only one side of the earth a time
<epimeth> haven't we decided on some sort of earth standard time yet?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, yeah, the outside.  life would be very difficult if it shone on the inside.  or... we'd be extra crispy mole-men
<epimeth> not really... look at beach bums... they're in the sun all day and they aren't crispy... just super tan... damn, I'm in the wrong business...
* epimeth looks out the window towards the beach
* epimeth whimpers
<epimeth> the weatherman said the weather would be awesome today... :-(
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, but if the sun were INSIDE the earth, it would be a great deal closer to those beach bums, and they would probably have a complexion like a cheap leather handbag
* mode/#kubuntu [-b tonyyarusso!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Ido, would have? :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ben23> hi, I am trying to set up ssl with apache 2 in feisty, but apache2-ssl-certificate is missing, and I don't know how to install it
<Daisuke_Ido> hitmanWilly: touche.
<ben23> I noticed there is a bug report for that also
<epimeth> now we're just talking physical impossibility... if the sun were inside the earth the earth would have imploded under the sun's gravitation feild long ago!  lets stick to there being sun indoors for the time being
<epimeth> launchpad or sun-drivers ?
<epimeth> I hear it comes prepackaged with java
<Daisuke_Ido> epimeth: it may be impossible, but that doesn't mean it can't happen!
<epimeth> mmm... coffee
* Daisuke_Ido waits for the inevitable sound of exploding heads
* hitmanWilly 's head pops like a birthday baloon
<epimeth> sorry to dissapoint, but I haven't hooked up a mic... you'll have to settle for silence on my end
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Ido, happy now? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> quite!
<epimeth> ohmygod!  its a ghost! run!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> now i need a smoke before bed
<flo> hello
<epimeth> ahoy flo
<wolferine> whats good to use after tovid, for making the menus and burning to a DVD?
<flo> epimeth: hows it goin
<flo> i love ubuntu.  usin it on my imac
<epimeth> not bad... trying to figure out how to patch my sound card... stupid amazing ultra new laptop
<flo> is there any way to installall software thru synaptic without having to select each?
<Jucato> flo: you just have to select the package that you want and it automatically selects anything else that it needs
<epimeth> jucato.... I have no idea what to do!  I have a c file here from also that is supposed to fix my sound... there is absolutely no menion of how to apply the patch!  or at least not that I noticed...
<Mussorgsky> why changing the gamma correction does nothing?
<epimeth> Jucato: found it... arg... I *really* don't want to do all this
<dxdt> Is there a way to make Konqueror show tiny previews of the movie the same way Ubuntu does with movie clips?
<Grape_Juice> Print out photos of the movie and tape them to your screen. :p
<epimeth> wtf is Katapult?
<Jucato> !katapult | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Jucato> (once you learn how it works, you'll be saying "wtf did I only learn about this now!")
<Jucato> epimeth: oh, it's installed by default already...
<dxdt> Grape_Juice, not helpful
<epimeth> whoa
<Grape_Juice> Sorry, I'm weird. :>
<Jucato> (and on a fresh Kubuntu install, running by default)
<epimeth> soooo much cooler than alt+f2
<Jucato> of course :)
<Grape_Juice> Stupid keyboard shortcuts. :<
<Grape_Juice> They make you reach all the way across the keyboard. :<
<Grape_Juice> I"M LAZY!!! Too much work. :<
<epimeth> stupid keyboard shortcuts??? you crazy?  I *hate* mice
<Jucato> aren't you glad they're so configurable? :)
<Grape_Juice> Alt + SpaceBar
<Grape_Juice> ftw
<epimeth> but thats exactly it, picking up my hand to go to the mouse is too much work for me :-)
<Grape_Juice> ahaha
<epimeth> left thumb: lalt, right thumb: space... whats so hard about that?
<Jucato> dxdt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 scrolldown to the part for Kubuntu Dapper. Video previews
<Jucato> dxdt: Video thumbnails in Konqueror -- install libarts1-xine. You can turn this functionality on and off through Konqueror's menu View->Preview->Video files.
* Jucato actually pasted it in the end... :P
<dxdt> hmmm OK, cool.  I figured since the videos could already play, that I wouldn't need some codecs or anything but meh I'll install the package and see what it does, thanks!
* epimeth is entering lurk mode... he actually does have work to do today :-)
* epimeth wishes his sound worked, tho....
* Jucato blows a trumpet near epimeth's ear
<epimeth> great... now even if I *had* sound I couldn't hear anything
* epimeth throws a hamster at Jucato
* Jucato puts the hamster in a wheel to power up his laptop
* epimeth kinda wishes he had one of those $100 mit laptops
<_3fg> how can I configure my mouse settings?
<_3fg> it keeps clicking every time I touch the damn pad
<posingaspopular> so, my wireless pci card wont show in xubuntu feisty when i do lspci or try to connect to the net (no response in #xubuntu). what should i do?
<_3fg> well feisty didn't work for me at all, wireless card, sound, etc
<juliano> heloo
<_3fg> how do I text edit a file as root?
<_3fg> sudo _____ /file
<juliano> the game cube is very slow in my machine, whats?
<juliano> the version 7.04 is a good version?
<_3fg> feisty fawn?
<_3fg> barely worked for me, so I downgraded
<juliano> anyone use this version here?
<Lynoure> juliano: Yes, many
<juliano> is good?
<Lynoure> juliano: I have been using it since before beta. I like it, but mind you, I have no experience on upgrading to it.
<_3fg> Lynoure: does Kubuntu use xorg.conf the same way ubuntu does?
<Lynoure> juliano: For me Basket and (easily fixable) Palm sync made it well worth switching to from Dapper
<Lynoure> _3fg: The only real difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is that one has KDE and other has Gnome, so yes.
<_3fg> ok
<_3fg> then how do I edit something as root?
<_3fg> I can't figure out the command to use KDE apps instead of Gnome apps to edit stuff
<Jucato> _3fg: right-click on the file in Konqueror -> Actions -> Edit as root. or press Alt+F2 and enter "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (for example)
<Lynoure> _3fg: kdesu kate filename
<Lynoure> Jucato: :)
<_3fg> kdesu, that's it
<Jucato> gksudo for GNOME, kdesu for KDE
<epimeth> and make sure that when things are installed to the menu automatically to change any "gksu" to "kdesu"
<epimeth> ie: NTFS Configuration Tool
<_3fg> hm, how do I change my mouse's driver/
<jkjk> Is there an easy way to install Gnome on Kubuntu so that i can choose between KDE & Gnome when logging in via KDM ?
<Jucato> jkjk: yes. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<jkjk> Jucato: Thanks!
<dac_> password for wallet invalod, what can I do?
<dac_> invalad
<dac_> password for wallet invalid, what can I do?
<xushi> hi all, i want to install kubuntu on my HD, which is divided into C:\ and D:\. C:\ has windows on it. I want to replace D:\ with kubuntu. But i remember back in the old days that said the OS had to be in the first X bites of the hard drive or something.. will i have a problem?
<xushi> boot sector *
<Sesshoumaru> anybody here with ubuntu 7.04?  i need help with wine
<jbrouhard> Sesshoumaru: More than likely, everyone here runs Fiesty Fawn...
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: well.. i need to know why wine isn't working
<jbrouhard> Sesshoumaru: WINE"s an emulator.. might help more if I knew what app you were trying to run
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: i have reinstalled ubuntu and wine a bunch of times
<jbrouhard> Hmm
<jbrouhard> Sesshoumaru: are you trying to run a specific windows app ?
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: steam
<jbrouhard> Steam ?
<jbrouhard> Got a linky ?
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: steampowered.com
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: steam works good with wine
<CarinArr> hey.. i have a bit of a problem if anyone could help me. I had the nvidia drivers off nvidia's website installed, and they were working perfectly, but i saw the nvidia-glx-new package and thought i'd give it a shot. I uninstalled the other nvidia drivers and installed the package, but no kernel module seems to have been installed, and when i restarted the computer i couldn't start x (which is fair enough cause it can't find an nvidia kernel module), so 
<CarinArr> bloody hell.. didn't realise i'd typed that much;)
<Sesshoumaru> lol
<jbrouhard> Oh
<jbrouhard> Steam is like GameSpy huh ?
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: (<_<).. no
<jbrouhard> Looks like it ;)
<jbrouhard> Lemme see if it works here
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: you need steam to play games like half-life and counter-strike
<jbrouhard> Huh
<jbrouhard> <-- in a gaming clan and most of my members play CS:S... They never mentioned Steam
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: wine just doesn't install right, and theres no shortcuts liek it never fully installs
<jbrouhard> Huh
<jbrouhard> download is a .msi
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: i tried exe and msi from different sites
<jbrouhard> Well, i was able to install it
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: it always get errors
<jbrouhard> Well
<jbrouhard> only errors I'm getting
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: its weird cause i had all this stuff before and everything worked
<jbrouhard> are missing fonts
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: you have ubuntu 7.04?
<jbrouhard> Yes
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: the fonts error is simple..   WHY ME!?
<jbrouhard> Well
<jbrouhard> Sesshoumaru: I can't READ anything.  the buttons are colored out (as if the text isn't there, simply)
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: you have to put tahoma font in the wine fonts directory
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: but my problem is that i can't even start the installer without errors
<jbrouhard> What error
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: with exe i get error... with msi i get no response at all
<jbrouhard> Open WIne File
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: the file 'C:\windows\temp\glf7db.tmp' could not be opened
<jbrouhard> oOO
<jbrouhard> That's weird.. i didn't have that issue
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: i opened winefile
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: and the .tmp name is different everytime
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard:  i think my computer isn't configered right.. also i think my IDE cable is bad
<Moo-> CAn someone help me? Where can I change the screen resolution? I can't find it from system settings
<Sesshoumaru> xorg.cfg
<Jucato> Moo-: System Settings -> Monitor & Display?
<Moo-> Jucato: I can't see that anywhere
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: i got the msi working through winefile
<Moo-> jaaroo: I remember that I have seen that, but now it just isn't there
<Jucato> check if you have the package called "kde-guidance" installed
<jbrouhard> Sesshoumaru: So did it install ?
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: yeah.. but still, somethings not right // just a feeling (<_<)
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: wine did not create any shortcuts for steam..
<intelikey> i just used the dapper live cd and let it do everything automatic and the system was installed... but unbootable.   it didn't install grub on the first hd
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: Fatal Error: Cound not load module 'bin/vgui2.dll'
<Sesshoumaru> jbrouhard: it must be my computer like a bad cable or something..
<jbrouhard> actually
<jbrouhard> doh.. he left before I could respond :(
<intelikey> ndiswarper ?
<romo> ahoy
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*n=Jok3r@66.206.49.112 *!*@ip24-250-22-107.ri.ri.cox.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<intelikey> what package to i remove to get rid of all the gnome stuff?   err actually all the ubuntu-desktop stuff ?      or is there a simple way ?
<fdoving> intelikey: if you use aptitude remove, i belive it will tell you some packges were installed as depenencies, and suggest their removal.
<fdoving> intelikey: if not, i think most of gnome depend on libgnome2-0, not sure though.
<intelikey> k   ty
<akrus> hm... KDE4 Alpha to be released today? :)
<Moo-> Now I got the right resolution back, but the font size in adept is way too small to read, how do I fix those fonts and how did all these changed suddenly?
<fdoving> akrus: no, it'll be tagged the 3rd.
<MrWGW-> morning
<akrus> oh
<akrus> two days to live without KDE4 T_T
<akrus> I'm likely going to die
<akrus> xD
<akrus> someone already upgraded to Gutsy?
<Moo-> That problem fixed, now the next one, I finaly got the Distribution Upgrade tool to fork but it jams on preparingstep after fetching 54 of 62 files
<renato> Hi, I am on feisty, I have an ati card and two screen and I have set it up as a "big desktop". The setup was working under edgy. The Big Destop setup is working untill I log in, then it switches back to "clone mode" where the second screen clones the first, so ti seems to be some kubuntu related setting that makes it working this way. Anybody has been working this same issue out?
<codonil> Any idea where i can find the kubuntu Fiesty DVD md5sum ?
<renato> it looks like most of the people are asleep.....
<codonil> yeah
<codonil> even the website is down
<RytmenPinnen> there is a problem with my packet handler
<RytmenPinnen> it says its allready in use but I just booted up
<fdoving> !adept fix | rytmenpinnen
<ubotu> rytmenpinnen: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fdoving> renato: mergedfb or xinerama?
<renato> fdloving: mergedfb
<renato> fdloving: xinerama is deadly slow and no 3d
<renato> if I check on the settings (my screens are both 1600x1200) I see I can select a 3200x1200 which should do if it was not for the fact that if I try that the setting panel crashes. where does that panel stores it's setting? (no, it is not xorg.conf)
<codonil> I can't find the kubuntu Fiesty DVD md5sum anywhere...
<codonil> maybe I'll just use the torrent to verify data
<alexander> Hiya guys. Anyone know of a good downloading program for music
<lips> german or english
<alexander> english prefferable
<CarinArr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_StefanS_> du bist ein berliner
<alexander> mein deutsch ist nicht so Gut
<_StefanS_> or something..
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> heh
<_StefanS_> hey Jucatohhh
<alexander> Anyone have a downloading program in English?
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_ssssss :)
<lips> my problem is that my extern mouse does not work under ubuntu i'm using a laptop and the touchpad works perfect
<alexander> Im using a laptop now, and my mouse works
<_StefanS_> lips: is it a bluetooth mouse?
<alexander> not cordless :D
<lips> no its a normal usbmouse not cordless
<alexander> mine aswell
<alexander> should work
<lips> i dont know i recognised that it doesnt :-P
<lips> even the red light isnt working
<alexander> what brand is it?
<lips> Logitech
<alexander> right
<lips> nothing special
<alexander> I had the same problem on my server
<lips> just a simple mouse 2buttons and a wheel
<lips> but it is not so urgent, because im using openSuse and i just want to test other distributions
<alexander> ok
<lips> but how do you fix it
<RytmenPinnen> Finally kubuntu is giving me a slack, The package manager is working again and I could install mp3 codecs. Now its just the nvidia drivers left
<ubuntu> hi @ll
<dev_> How to change boot splash image ??
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dev_> thx
<dev_> let me try out :)
<h4wk-desktop> Where is the 'Alternate' CD's partitioner??
<Jucato> h4wk-desktop: it's a text-based partitioner. there's no GUI to control it. you have enter values manually
<h4wk-desktop> Yes i know Jucato - I cant run live CD to use the partion manager there - So Where is the text based one , I am in the cd welcome page now.
<Jucato> h4wk-desktop: you will have to go through the installation steps. or I think you could choose expert mode so that you could choose the partitioning step directly
<Nookie^> hi! is there any way to install kubuntu with no apps installed.. none office, none games etc.. just clean desktop?
<imagine> hmm prolly
<|lostbyte|> Nookie^, yes, install the desktop cd and remove them.
<|lostbyte|> Nookie^, as of it, you cant choose before installing..
<xushi> hi all!
<Nookie^> |lostbyte|: how can i remove evolution.. have tryied before but it says its not posible to remove
<Nookie^> same thing with those games
<xushi> just installed kubuntu =) but i'm trying to search for Nvu, i can't find it in the list. What should i do ?
<Hobbsee> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<|lostbyte|> Nookie^, what errror do you get ,and with what app ?
<xushi> thanks Hobbsee. I heard it was in some extra repository in adept though
<Nookie^> |lostbyte|: i get an error for example games... this package cant be removed since it depends on another programs
<Nookie^> something like that
<Nookie^> |lostbyte|: it feels like im forced to have them =(
<Hobbsee> xushi: it used to be
<xushi> =/
<xushi> I need it for work, that's the problem
<zero1> hi guys!  how do i make hibernate work on my compaq presario v3000?  it says i don't have enough swap space when it try to
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: poke @ xushi
<Hobbsee> darn.  he's gone to sleep
<xushi> hehe
<xushi> no worries
<Hobbsee> xushi: ask tonyyarusso about it later, he knows more
<bobstro> zero1: how much ram and how much swap space do you have?
<Jucato> wouldn't he be able to install Edgy's Nvu?
<xushi> thanks Hobbsee
<zero1> i got 1.5 gigs of ram and 256MB swap...i didn't realized i'd need that much swap.  for the past years i've notice swap is hardly ever touched
<zero1> i made a swapfile so 256 from partition + 750 swapfile   1Gb of swap
<bobstro> zero1: i'm no expert (and somebody correct me if i'm wrong) but i understand you need more swap than ram since it saves to swap.
<zero1> doesn't work
<zero1> holee...i'm gonna make 2x swap based on my mem?  3Gb?
<bobstro> zero1: no, but at least 1X.
<bobstro> zero1: check the forums to be certain, but i had issues until swap > ram size
<zero1> ok i don't want to repartition ...is swapfile ok?  it's slower but i just want it to hibernate
<Hobbsee> Jucato: maybe.
<bobstro> zero1: not sure about that.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's still unmaintained
<Jucato> yeah, it doesn't really solve the *real* problem...
<zero1> hmm....guess i'll try then
<zero1> i read someone made it work using this: uswsusp
<zero1> is this good?
<zero1> it's from the forums
<roland_> whats wrong with quanta 3.5.4 ?
<roland_> images dont work
<renato> damn feistu
<renato> feisty
<roland_> why
<mikro2nd> good day
<mikro2nd> Has anybody reported the following problem during an upgrade:
<mikro2nd> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<mikro2nd> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<heinkel_111> http://www.kubuntu.org is offline?
<heinkel_111> or is it just me
<Jucato> it is
<heinkel_111> ?
<heinkel_111> :(
<roland_> hey, what is wrong with quanta 3.5.4 ?
<roland_> it blows
<xushi> are there any tutorials on how to get LAMP5 on kubuntu ?
<_4str1> !lamp | xushi
<ubotu> xushi: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luca> -j #freenet-refs
<xushi> thamks
<renato> Hi there, has anybody in here any experience in installing ati drivers (fglrx) on a dual head system with feisty?
<|ericsson|> Would anyone be a darling and help me with nvidia resolution problem in X?
<pag> |ericsson|, what's the problem?
<|ericsson|> Can't change resolution to anything over 640 now :/
<pag> |ericsson|, are higher resolutions enabled in xorg?
<orazio> salve a tutti
<|ericsson|> pag: have the nvidia-glx-legacy (old TNT2 card in this one)
<|ericsson|> pag: Yes, had 1280 yesterday for instance, before installed bastille..
<pag> |ericsson|, sorry, bastille?
<|ericsson|> pag: It just decided to go down to 640 by itself this morning...one of the reasons for me not liking GUI's ;)
<|ericsson|> pag: yeah, I mean, bastille has got nothing to do with video, but after that the video did not work :)
<|ericsson|> pag: Bastille was used to lock down ports and iptables so on, nothing to do with the videocard/settings
<llutz> jeanette: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors or info why only 640x is used
<llutz> |ericsson|: ^^ sry
<|ericsson|> llutz: figured :) Have checked /var/log/Xorg.log and there is nothing wrong there..as far as I can see
<llutz> |ericsson|: there'll be at least one line which says why this reso is used
<|ericsson|> Modes: "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<llutz> |ericsson|: thats xorg.cong
<llutz> conf
<|ericsson|> llutz: ah..hold on ;)
<llutz> |ericsson|: maybe there's some info in /var/log/kdm.log too
<|ericsson|> llutz: the latest nvidia entry is: (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600" but still resolution is 640 now
<|ericsson|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<A_A> can u make a grub boot disk in windows or do i have to boot into kubuntu to do it ?
<|ericsson|> haha, I can barely even paste due to enormously large windows :)
<crazy_bus> my motherboard is not functioning correctly so I'm going to get a new one.  I'm looking for a new cpu at the same time but all I can see are 64bit cpus.  I've heard that 64bit k/ubuntu is hard to use and that some programs dont work.  Is this true and is it recommened I try and find a 32bit processor?
<|lostbyte|> lol
<renato> Hi there, has anybody in here any experience in installing ati drivers (fglrx) on a dual head system with feisty?
<don> i had that problem resoultion?
<renato> my problem is my big deskot setting gets lost as soon as I log in
<heinkel_111> crazy_bus: 1. you  can run 32 bit kubuntu on a 64 bit processor no problem
<don> I could not change mine
<llutz> crazy_bus: you can install 32bit aswell, 64bit is only recommended for servers or on special hardware
<renato> meaning at the login I have a bigdestop 3200x1200, after I login I get 1600x1200 and clone mode
<heinkel_111> crazy_bus: 2. 64 bit kubuntu is generally good and has no problems at all
<heinkel_111> crazy_bus: unless you want to see flash on your webpages
<don> all I could get 600X480
<don> way to big
<|ericsson|> don't know if it's anything but here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18538/
<renato> don, for that you have to go into administrator mode and set your monitor settings
<don> I got mine fixed
<heinkel_111> crazy_bus: flash on 64 bit is possible but it requires hacking
<renato> well if you set plug and play sometimes it does not work, have a look if you can pick it up manually
<don> I just kept swapping cards till it got it right
<llutz> |ericsson|: "(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)" check xorg.conf or rest of the logs why
<A_A> um
<A_A> youtube uses flash doesnt it ?
<epimeth> A_A: yes
<A_A> i have 64bit kubuntu
<A_A> flash came as default
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<A_A> got no problems with it
<A_A> ah k
* |ericsson| needs to read 101 pages, bbl :)
<A_A> can i make a grub boot disk in windows ?
<don> I had trouble with flash then Pandora radio loaded it for me
<epimeth> Jucato: is there any point in installing beryl at this point in time?  I heard them and compiz are merging the development trees soon...
<A_A> i will brb booting in kubuntu
<Jucato> epimeth: don't really know.
<epimeth> Jucato: do you use it?
<Jucato> afaik, beryl will sort of become compiz-extras
<Jucato> nope
<_4strO> epimeth: on my box beryl just work fine
<_4strO> and no Jucato beryl is actually different than compiz
<epimeth> _4strO: not asking if it works, just wondering if its worth the maybe hassel
<Jucato> _4strO: yes I know that part. I'm just not familiar with how their merger will work
<epimeth> _4strO: beryl is just a fork, the trees will probably merge with little or no problems
<epimeth> both of the teams seem to know what they are doing :-)
<_4strO> yep and both team seems to be one actually ;)
<epimeth> heh
<_4strO> but in fact i had to remove compiz for adding beryl
<Jucato> epimeth: although it won't merge exactly on a 1:1 ratio. I mean, the current compiz will be something like -core and beryl will be something like -extras
<epimeth> so here's a question... is it enough to have direct rendering or do I need AIGLX or whatever?
<epimeth> wow.... glxgears ran with absolutely no warnings... I've never seen that before
* epimeth drools over fancy new laptop with feisty
<_4strO> :)
<_4strO> so it's enough ;)
<epimeth> is beryl in the feisty repos?
<_4strO> just : sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<A_A> how do i make a grub boot floppy ?
<epimeth> _4strO: and now? just run beryl-manager ?
<RytmenPinnen> !resfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RytmenPinnen> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<epimeth> this is loading slowly.... maybe I should have ran it in the konsole?
<epimeth> hrm
<A_A> !grub boot floppy
<epimeth> wheeee!!! spinny spinny
<epimeth> one annoying problem:
<A_A> [19:37:35]  <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<A_A> =(
<epimeth> it doesn't know how to deal with hidden programs... I have an annoying green dot on the top of my screen
<Pinaraf> hi
<bobstro> epimeth: you mean the adept icon?
<Pinaraf> why is a guidance tool used for battery monitoring instead of the classical klaptop thing or kpowersave or any other tool like that ?
<_4strO> epimeth: ??
<_4strO> epimeth: beryl is slow ?
<A_A> how do i make a grub boot floppy ?
<epimeth> _4strO: yes, the adept icon, no beryl is fast, it just took beryl-manager a while to load the first time
<_4strO> A_A: grub-install --help
<epimeth> how do I get the zoomed out cube view with the windows popping out?
<_4strO> epimeth: and now everything's just fine ?
<_4strO> epimeth: ctrl-alt + buttin1
<_4strO> ???
<epimeth> everything is fine, yes
<epimeth> I want the zoomed out view, not just the cube view
<epimeth> the one where you see the windows floating above the sides of the cube
<Moo-> There's another problen when upgradin to Feisty, Errors were encountered while processing: debconf
<Moo-> And then the upgrade-software stops upgrading
<_4strO> epimeth: dont know what you mean ...
<epimeth> soooo maaannnyyy ooooptions.... (first time beryl settings manager actually works for me)
<|ericsson|> hmm, now resolution is up to 800x600 but still looks creepy :/
<epimeth> _4strO: if you look at the beryl demos on youtube they always have have a zoomed out view of ctrl+alt+mouse1... and the open windows, instead of being flat on the side of the cube, appear to float just above it at different distances
<A_A> that doesnt tell me how to make a grub boot floppy
<llutz> A_A: man grub-floppy
<_4strO> epimeth: that what it does when i ctrl+alt+mouse1
<|ericsson|> llutz: I added: Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false" but still nothing :/
<llutz> |ericsson|: you use "ddc" ?
<_4strO> epimeth: button1 + button2 on ther desktop
<_4strO> same ...
<epimeth> _4strO: no no no....
<epimeth> grrr
<|ericsson|> llutz: haven't got it
<_4strO> epimeth: you have to look at the param in the config
<|ericsson|> llutz: if it's the sync-range detection you are refering to?
<epimeth> when you go into "view cube" mode or whatever you want to call it, I see my windows flat on the side of the cube
<llutz> |ericsson|: yes, sync and supported modes
<don> I cant get that sudo command to work for resolution in my console
<epimeth> I've seen on demos that they hover just above the side of the cube
<llutz> |ericsson|: they should be listed in the xorg.0.log too
<don> I dont need to but I wanted to see if it worked
<_4strO> A_A:
<_4strO> grub-install copies GRUB images into the DIR/boot directory specfied by
<_4strO> --root-directory, and uses the grub shell to install grub into the boot
<_4strO> sector
<|ericsson|> llutz: ah, it was loaded, I thought it wasn't..
<_4strO> A_A: perhaps i can type the command for you ?
<A_A> k
<don> I would like to get it to respond
<_4strO> A_A: grub-install --root-directory=/dev/floppy/
<epimeth> bbs... the bank calls me!
<don> do you need arrows also
<A_A> install device not specified
<A_A> do u have to mount a flopy ?
<rdallarmi> amazing, the way to let the big destop (ati driver) working was... to set up a different user and using it....
<don> tried both ways
<_4strO> A_A: think it's better :p
<A_A> ^_^
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, that's strange, Yesterday when I tried to enable nvidia drivers my resolution got messed up. I decieded to give it a try again today and follow the fixres steps again, but now for some reason just works :O
<ubuntu_> j
<|ericsson|> RytmenPinnen: for me it was the other way around, worked fine up until yesterday and now (after following fixres) it won't work :)
<RytmenPinnen> :/
<RytmenPinnen> why did you do fixres when it worked? :D
<A_A> =\
<vit_> hola
<A_A> whats the command to mount a floppy, i have never done ti b4
<|ericsson|> RytmenPinnen: Resolution changed after I installed Bastille (don't ask me why) ;)
<A_A> it*
<_4strO> sudo mount floppy
<_4strO> sudo mount /dev/floppy
<_4strO> didn't remember exacty
<A_A> mount: can't find /dev/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_4strO> it's been a long time since i had a floppy disk
<A_A> lol
<|ericsson|> sudo apt-get autoremove creepy-desktop-settings
<A_A> took me a while to find one too lol
<A_A> o
<A_A> if this is easier
<A_A> when i put me 4th HDD in grub wont load
<vit_> i have to speak spanish
<|ericsson|> !es | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<A_A> how can u configure grub so when i plug another HDD in it will still work ?
<_4strO> A_A: just plug it, mount everything
<_4strO> and sudo grub-install
<A_A> ay
<_4strO> (i think)
<A_A> i have grub
<A_A> i plug another HDD in turn power on and i cant even get to grubs loading screen
<_4strO> yes i dont say sudo apt-get install grub
<A_A> to make a choice of what OS i want
<_4strO> but sudo grub-install
<A_A> will that install grub to a floppy ?
<xushi> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xushi> damn.. i lost the link, can anyone please provide it for me again ?
<xushi> thamks
<_4strO> that will auto detect HD and write a new /boot/grub/menu.lst
<A_A> it cant detect a HDD when i cant boot up ?
<_4strO> ...
<A_A> im lost =\
<don> check jumper settings
<A_A> they are all right
<A_A> worked fine until i installed kubuntu
<A_A> whe i installed kubuntu i didnt have that HDD plugged in cause i needed power to me dvd drive
<don> i had that happen and checked again try cs
<levon> anyone know any good boy names for babies mines on the way 2 more months
<xushi> Ok so the LAMP5 tutorial really needs a rewrite..
<Jucato> Kubuntu :)
<levon> lol
<bobstro> levon: kidbuntu
<xushi> it says nothing on how to start them, how to get them working as a service,
<levon> rofl
<levon> its not going to be an operating system lol
<bobstro> levon: levon 2.0
<levon> lol i guess i should have expected this haha
<_4strO> xushi: because it do it automaticcaly perhaps ?
<Jucato> or 1.5.0.1 :D
<bobstro> levon: honestly? give him a simple name that's easy to pronounce.
<levon> i got one bob
<levon> lol
<xushi> _4strO: i just installed them through adept, but i don't see them started
<levon> my whife didnt agree to taht
<bobstro> levon: best thing we did was NOT name ours after familymembers.
<levon> oh adept
<levon> thats real unique
<Jucato> hm.. Mark (shuttleworth?)
<bobstro> levon: adept is a kind a cool name i guess. :)
<_4strO> xushi: ps aux | grep apache ?
<Jucato> it just shows how inadept you are at choosing names
<levon> i dont know if wife will go for it
<bobstro> levon: we also went for one that works well with last name.
<levon> yea this would work pretty good lol i was about to give out my last name
<_4strO> xushi: sudo /etc/init.d/apache start ?
<xushi> _4strO: my bad, you are right. What i was trying to do is to run mysql_install_db and it is giving me an error, saying possibly mysql isn't running
<_4strO> ...
<xushi> but indeed it's running
<xushi> so time to debug
<levon> shes cambodian my wife so i dont know
<_4strO> xushi: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start ?
<_4strO> ^^
<levon> she came up with one i couldnt even pronounce
<levon> veasnaboliaty
<levon> something like that i cant type it lol
<xushi> thanks _4strO.
<Jucato> hm. anyway,
<Jucato> !offtopic :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<xushi> it's fun to try kubuntu after gentoo.. scary, but fun :)
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<levon> aright guys im going to name him kubuntu have a good night
<levon> :P
<_4strO> xushi: think it will boot mysql automaticvally at your next reboot ;)
<xushi> too used to doing everything manually.
<xushi> this friendlyness will take a bit to get used to
<heinkel_111> hey, I am trying to reformat a hard-drive but I cannot unmount it: resource busy! how to find out what is keeping the resource busy?
<bobstro> xushi: don't worry, things will still break.
<heinkel_111> i am working through ssh
<xushi> hehe
<xushi> i hope not.. i convinced my company to switch all their windows machines to linux
<bobstro> xushi: i managed to get a conflict between sysvinit and sysvinit-utils, couldn't update anyting
<xushi> to kubuntu *
<bobstro> xushi: well, not as MUCH will break :)
<xushi> well i found my first bug after a fresh install which crashed me out
<bobstro> heinkel_111: you're not formatting the drive you current directory is on right?
<A_A> whats the command to mount a floppy ?
<_4strO> A_A: just try : sudo mount -a
<heinkel_111> bobstro: i am trying to work from my "client" machine to reformat something on my "server" machine
<bobstro> i don't have any entries for floppy in /etc/fstab
<xushi> when you have dual monitors (internal, and pci), and you're using the pci one, then install nvidia glx drivers, it automatically sticks the busid for the first bus (which is the internal one), instead of the correct one (2nd one)
<bobstro> heinkel_111: ok, but make sure you're not current in a directory (cwd) that's on the partition you need to format on the server, right?
<heinkel_111> bobstro: the problem may be just that, but how do i ssh into the "server" without using my /home partition, then?
<bobstro> heinkel_111: so you're trying for format partition home is on then?
<heinkel_111> bobstro: Yes. Do i need to walk over and do the livecd trick? or can i do this remote?
<_4strO> heinkel_111: think is better than nobody can format your system through ssh :p
<A_A> mmk that worked
<bobstro> heinkel_111: well, you could create a user with a $HOME that is NOT on that partition i suppose.
<xushi> hmm, this will be a problem.. /var/www/ is owned by root. this will be a problem for me as a user to do some web development
<A_A> now how do i install grub to the floppy
<_4strO> A_A: i gave you the command before
<atidem> hi
<bobstro> heinkel_111: i'd just walk over and open a root cli session for root on the server, dismount /home and do it there.
<_4strO> A_A: grub-install --root-directory=/dev/floppy/
<red8ull-> hi guys
<red8ull-> quick question
<_4strO> A_A: you probably have to put a sudo before
<red8ull-> in wireless lan manager im trying to connect to my ap with WEP
<heinkel_111> bobstro: could it work if I started a root shell remote?
<red8ull-> however i dont know how to put in the hex
<red8ull-> it never works, but in windows it does
<A_A> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/floppy/
<A_A> install_device not specified.
<A_A> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<bobstro> heinkel_111: if you allow root to login via ssh, it should work (after you dismount /home) but normally you don't want root to do that.
<bobstro> heinkel_111: and you ARE sure you really want to zap /home, right?
<heinkel_111> I don't want to zap it, only a resize
<_4strO> A_A: sudo grub-install /dev/floppy/ ???
<heinkel_111> bobstro  ^
<bobstro> heinkel_111: ah, then i wouldn't reformat it!
<_4strO> A_A: dont do my command
<A_A> lucky it didnt copy lol
<red8ull-> hi in kubuntu wireless manager, how do i put in the hex of my network key? i put like AF7355EC18....etc without spaces in windows it works.. however in kubuntu it doesnt, is there another format or something?
<bobstro> heinkel_111: you're supposed to be able to do that with gparted, but i can't say i've done it.
<bobstro> heinkel_111: though i don't think i'd try *that* remotely
<_4strO> A_A: just make a sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.bak before ;)
<red8ull-> hi in kubuntu wireless manager, how do i put in the hex of my network key? i put like AF7355EC18....etc without spaces in windows it works.. however in kubuntu it doesnt, is there another format or something please anyone help thanks
<heinkel_111> bobstro: you are right about reformatting, it was rather poorly explained: I am going to 1) shrink /home 2) reformat the other partition on that disk :)
<heinkel_111> bobstro: the /home is too large compared to the new one
<bobstro> heinkel_111: cheat and go buy another disk!
<A_A> sudo grub-install /dev/floppy/
<A_A> /dev/floppy/: Not found or not a block device.
<bobstro> heinkel_111: search around, there are a lot of articles on resizing. i've used partitionmagic frequently, but not the free tools (yet).
<heinkel_111> bobstro: :-) buy new disk not an option, this is an old box that only holds 2 hard drives
<bobstro> heinkel_111: plan b is to just copy /home somewhere, then repartition and reformat. now THAT i have done.
<heinkel_111> thanks for helping
<heinkel_111> bobstro it should be possible to resize
<_4strO> A_A: cat /etc/fstab | grep floppy
<red8ull-> hi in kubuntu wireless manager, how do i put in the hex of my network key? i put like AF7355EC18....etc without spaces in windows it works.. however in kubuntu it doesnt, is there another format or something please anyone help thanks
<bobstro> heinkel_111: yes, but it is always risky. i'd make that backup in either case!
<bobstro> heinkel_111: if you've got an old drive, buy an external usb enclosure for it. those are GREAT for this sort of task.
<A_A> /etc/fstab | grep floppy
<A_A> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<A_A> aha
<A_A> its in media
<heinkel_111> bobstro: backup has been taken care of  :)
<A_A> not /dev
<bobstro> heinkel_111: ah, ok then. so IN THAT CASE, you could log in as root via ssh (if allowed) or create a user with $HOME outside of /home.
<_4strO> A_A: sudo grub-install /dev/fd0
<bobstro> heinkel_111: again, i'd just do it at console on the server. you'd hate for connection to drop halfway through.
<A_A> ahhh
<_4strO> A_A: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/fd0
<A_A>    /dev/fd0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<_4strO> perhaps :p
<heinkel_111> bobstro: yeah i guess you are right, i'll put on slippers and head over
<A_A> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/fd0
<A_A> install_device not specified.
<A_A> what is sudo ?
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<A_A> ah yes
<A_A> ive never used to command b4
<A_A> to = the
<_4strO> A_A: sudo grub-install '(fd0)'
<A_A> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<A_A> grub> quit
<A_A> soo close
<A_A> could i have a defective floppy =\
<_4strO> dont know :p
<A_A> obviously ^_^
<Alarm> hello, how is the application that shows the log files of apache, system logs, dmesg and so on called ?
<A_A> well ti has been laying around for a few years =\
<A_A> it*
<_4strO> lol
<Jucato> Alarm: ksystemlog ?
<Alarm> found it :)
<Alarm> Jucato,  u were faster hehe
<A_A> dont suppose u could burn it to a cd ?
<|ericsson|> Ah, resolution working again :)
<Alarm> yes thats what i meant , i removed it by mistake, just noticed it
<Jucato> :)
<|ericsson|> Alarm: How are we feeling this morning? ;)
<Alarm> oo good morning |ericsson|  . well the same
<Lamington> Someone in here yesterday said to install libxine-extracodecs to get mp3 support for Amarok
<Jucato> "we are the borg..."
<Lamington> wrong
<Alarm> still trying to figure out the mount thing
* Jucato just couldn't resist....
<|ericsson|> Alarm: Had any nightmares last night?
<Alarm> not really, just now trying to see any usb conflicts or something
<|ericsson|> Jucato: :)
<A_A> !super grub disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super grub disk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alarm> what i noticed is that when i pmount it , it mounts it on /media/sda1 , and when i let the system to mount it , for some reason it always tries to mount it to /media/win5 , somehow it got stuck with that dir
<eeos> hi everybody!
<eeos> I have been able to get my bluetooth phone recognised.
<|ericsson|> Alarm: you don't have an entry in /etc/fstab for it?
<Lamington> Installing libxine-extracodecs results in the removal of Amarok... and now even after removing libxine-extracodecs I cannot install Amarok anymore without getting an error
<Alarm> nop
<eeos> I eed to send text to customer through laptop keyboard
<eeos> is there an application for that?
<don> my Amorak wont play DVD
<Lamington> Amarok is a music player
<|ericsson|> !medibunt | don
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|ericsson|> !medibuntu | don
<ubotu> don: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<_4strO> don: for DVD kaffine ...
<_4strO> kaffeine or vlc, mplayer ...
<agn0stic> anyone know off the top of their head if it's possible to add a directory of songs to amarok through dcop?
<Lamington> medibuntu is borked
<don> sorry wrong player
<Lamington> screwed up my system
<don> that works
<_4strO> ;)
<|ericsson|> Alarm: /dev/sda1 /media/win5 ntfs rw,umask=000 0 0/sbin/udevstart, did you try that yesterday?
<Alarm> ehmm, one more please
<Alarm> thats an entry in the fstab: /dev/sda1 /media/win5 ntfs rw,umask=000 0 0/sbin/udevstart  ?
<don> Kaffeine wont play DVD
<|ericsson|> Alarm: you could add it there, but again the umask is probably what's causing the problems..
<Jucato> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jucato> don: ^^^^
<_4strO> actally it's another package for DVD no ?
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  i guess kde is trying to mount the device, it does somehow and then udev cant thats why the messages that it is occupied , or the opposide
<don> Ogle works fine I guess I dont need Kaffeine
<_4strO> ha no it hte right package
* |ericsson| slaps KDE with a fresh trout
* HaSH strangles |ericsson| with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 170
<nuxil> hi all.. it there a way to do a netinstall of feisty ?
<GoodHabit> hello! I'm sorry, probably it os stupid question. I am nebie linux user. How i can set up media (video, music) on kubuntu?
<Alarm> now that someone mentioned about kaffeine.
<_4strO> !codecs | GoodHabit
<don> I could not find one I burned image
<Alarm> when i try to open a video file, no matter which one, it doesnt start at all, and the application crashes, i did run it from console and got this:
<ubotu> GoodHabit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alarm> QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout . kaffeine: WARNING: KXineWidget: No config file found, will create one...
<Alarm> Communication problem with kaffeine, it probably crashed.
<Alarm> i uninstalled it and purge the config files as also removed the kaffeine folder in my home dir, but didnt help much
<Alarm> yesterday i didnt have any problem actually as i could play files
<don> there are many different players in add and remove 1 will work
<Alarm> mplayer and vlc can play those files
<nuxil> my dvd drive is not working correctly,, and i cant install feisty with a dvd|cd. can i do a netinstall with a floppy or a boot cd?
<nuxil> i know its posseble with debian..
<|ericsson|> Alarm: are you using DVB?
<Jucato> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Lamington> I put a bunch of music on a dvd and now i cant copy files off it... it said i didnt have permission... Im noob so I dont know how to do 'chown' to change the permissions, could someone help ?
<Jucato> nuxil: check those links? ^^^
<nuxil> thanks Jucato
<Alarm> no
<Dragon> hey can any1 tell me how to get mp3 support installed on amarok ? every time it comes up with the "amarok cannot play mp3s do you want to install mp3 support" popup it crashes
<_4strO> !codecs | Dragon
<ubotu> Dragon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|ericsson|> Alarm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/66620
<xushi> fs
<xushi> kubuntu keeps randomly freezing on me
<xushi> just happened with me when i tried to start Kate
<Alarm> let me check
<Alarm> its kind of weird as since yesterday i didnt have any problem with it
<Alarm> slowly problems appear like the system time , mount , now kaffeine
<|ericsson|> Alarm: Don't know if that would apply to you since it's more dvb related and dvd-playback
<|ericsson|> Alarm: tomorrow you will have windows installed without even knowing about it..
<Alarm> no it doesnt crash on dvd, it crashes on every type of video files
<Alarm> u think so ? :)
<|ericsson|> Alarm: problems slowly creeping in :)
<xushi> is there a root password? it's irritating typing sudo eery second
<Alarm> hehe
<Alarm> its Jucato  fault anyway :)
<fdoving> !rootsudo | xushi
<ubotu> xushi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> O.o
<|ericsson|> lol :)
<eeos> is there any application to manage your mobile phone from the laptop using bluetooth (sending sms and so on)?
<bobstro> what's the article keyword for getting codecs etc. installed? i though it was "mediabuntu" but that's not working.
<fdoving> bobstro, medibuntu?
<bobstro> ah that must be it. thanks.
<|ericsson|> !medibuntu | bobstro
<ubotu> bobstro: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<|ericsson|> Anyone tried the "turoprint" drivers for multi-purpose printers?
<|ericsson|> "turoprint" -> "turboprint" ;)
<don> type commands in console or during boot?
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  i got an idea man
<|ericsson|> Alarm: Sell the USB drive to stoft? :)
<fdoving> don: come again? what do you want to do?
<Alarm> no
<Alarm> to try to see whats happening on another window manager
<don> I want to learn how to command in console I dont know how
<|ericsson|> Alarm: It doesn't really seem logical that kde would grab the drive, but who knows?
<fdoving> !cli | don
<ubotu> don: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Alarm> i will be right back
<fdoving> |ericsson|: grab what device?
<don> is that like dos command prompt?
<|ericsson|> fdoving: Alarm has problems with an external USB drive when he's trying to mount it..
<fdoving> don: similar, but more powerful.
<fdoving> +l
<fdoving> |ericsson|: ok.
<fdoving> he left.
<don> Mine says shell console that the one?
<fdoving> don: yes.
<_Neil> Anyone know how to make gpg work through a proxy? Trying to get my key onto keyserver.ubuntu.com
<don> I have tried some commands but no results yet
<agn0stic> don: once you get a little comfortable with the shell, check out http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<agn0stic> don: try typing ls then enter
<agn0stic> that's a directory listing
<don> ok I want to learn this os
<fdoving> _Neil: gpg, as in the command on the commandline?
<agn0stic> it takes some time, but it's worth it - the possibilities for what you can do are pretty much endless
<_Neil> fdoving: the command , as in gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key -mykey-
<_Neil> it hangs.. im behind a web proxy
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  a reboot did fix also kaffeine ...
<don> Thanks I got a response
<|ericsson|> heh, what to do if lsusb shows 04a9:1709 but I need xxx:yyy ? ;)
<|ericsson|> Alarm: starting to look like M$ :)
<agn0stic> don: also, if you know a command, but dont know how to use it type "man commandname" without the quotes
<Alarm> hehhehe
<Alarm> and u know whos fault it is :)
<don> ok
<fdoving> _Neil: ok. you need to set the http_proxy variable. like 'http_proxy=http://192.168.0.10:3128 gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key -mykey..'
<|ericsson|> Alarm: know :)
<agn0stic> don: if you know what you want to do, and don't know what command to use, type "apropos keyword" where keyword is a word related to what you want to do
<Alarm> i like the fact that i use debian and hang in kubuntu :)
<roland_> how can i change the behaviour of textbox-entering? i want that the content of a textbox (for example the address-textbox in firefox) is selected when clicking in the textbox
<_Neil> fdoving: brilliant, thanks
<fdoving> Alarm: it's much the same.
<don> great!
<A_A> how do i swap grub for lilo ?
<Alarm> fdoving,  no, i am a bit strange, yesterday i was searching for support for mou usb drive also in fedora channel :)
<fdoving> A_A: remove grub, install lil? - basically just install lilo, it will overwrite grub.
<A_A> k
<Alarm> when they told me about rpm , i realised i was in the wrong channel :)
<Jucato> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Alarm> Lilo was great
<don> everyone should have at least 1 kubuntu!
* Jucato wants to add "or ask intelikey" to that...
<agn0stic> grub has a much cleaner configuration, imo
<roland_> how can i change the behaviour of textbox-entering? i want that the content of a textbox (for example the address-textbox in firefox) is selected when clicking in the textbox
<Alarm> a bit more easy to configure than grub
<fdoving> A_A: i recommend having a look at /etc/kernel-img.conf if you switch to lilo. you don't want the postinst_hook and the postrm_hooks with grub-things anymore.
<xushi> hmm, i can't seem to find mod-rewrite for apache2 in adept
<RytmenPinnen> how do I know what version that comes with the adept installer?
<epimeth> okay... first of all.. YES! beryl working poifectly.... I think I'm in heaven...
<epimeth> sencondly, do I *have* to close adept updater if I don't want it appearing on my desktop and panel?
<fdoving> xushi: it's included. it's in the apache2.2-common package.
<fdoving> RytmenPinnen: what version of any program?
<RytmenPinnen> yes
<RytmenPinnen> like ardour
<fdoving> RytmenPinnen: click on the blue arrow '>' in front of the package name. it will expand and give you more information about the package.
<RytmenPinnen> what blue arrow? :D
<A_A> fdoving: im a linux noob ive nfi what u just said =\
* |ericsson| points at the blue arrow
<fdoving> RytmenPinnen: inside Adept Manager, the blue arrow infront of the packeg names in the search results.
<RytmenPinnen> is that in the adept manager? cause i was in the remove/add programs
<fdoving> A_A: ok, why do you want lilo? - grub is the better one.
<RytmenPinnen> aah, nice thanks..
<A_A> grub give me an error 17 when i add another hdd
<fdoving> RytmenPinnen: you're welcome :)
<A_A> i read forums
<A_A> and getting lilo was the easiest way to fix
<CarinArr> what's error 17
<CarinArr> i had problems with error 16 before
<roland_> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<A_A> um
<CarinArr> which has magically gone after i wiped vista
<CarinArr> heh
<fdoving> roland_: excuse me?
<A_A> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<A_A> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<roland_> 111111111111111111111111111
<|ericsson|> !coc | roland_:
<fdoving> roland_: please stop.
<ubotu> roland_:: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<heinkel_112> !coc > |ericsson|
<daloli> hi!
<heinkel_112> that is a proper redirect, |ericsson|
<CarinArr> depends what he wanted to do
<fdoving> A_A: did you try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<A_A> i installed kubuntu after windows
<|ericsson|> heinkel_112: priv v.s public :)
<daloli> someone can tell me what is the name of the i386 kernel pakage in feisty
<daloli> i must install it by terminal
<fdoving> A_A: i'm aware of that, but that proccedure does not hurt to do, it might aswell fix your current problem.
<daloli> x freezes
<A_A> grub doesnt recognise one of me HDD's filesystems
<daloli> A_A
<daloli> which partitio is it?
<fdoving> daloli: linux-image-generic works.
<A_A> =\
<daloli> not for me
<CarinArr> a_a rewriting my grub temporarily fixed my error 16 before
<A_A> idk
<daloli> :?
<fdoving> daloli: ok. try linux-image-386 then.
<_Neil> Can I decrypt emails using thunderbird?
<A_A> i cant boot up with the HDD plugged in
<daloli> did you edit fstab A_A?
<A_A> whats fstab :(
<daloli> or is an usb external drive
<A_A> no its sata
<jesusiyo> alguien que me pueda resolver unas dudas sobre kubuntu=?
<A_A> the usb one is working fine
<daloli> fstab is where you must declare which partitions you have
<_4strO> !fstab A_A
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab a_a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> !bz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !fstab | A_A
<ubotu> A_A: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CarinArr> !pt > jesusiyo
<xushi> for osme reason i'm getting this error trying to get vhosts to work in apache in kubuntu, http://rafb.net/p/JNE7MW16.html
<A_A> this HDD im trying to plug in is for windows, linux wont be able to read it
<A_A> until i backup data and format it
<ubuntu> dingding
<strabes> A_A: it's probably ntfs
<A_A> yeh
<A_A> but i have 2 other ntfs HDD's and they cause no troubles =\
<ubuntu> ok it is working, just heinkel112 on different machine trying to set up feisty install
<ubuntu> do i need gparted to shrink a reiserfs partition_
<ubuntu> that should be a question mark lol
<BlOOd___> alguien que me ayude=?
<dakoki> BlOOd___
<dakoki> que te pasa?
<BlOOd___> necesito algo de ayuda
<BlOOd___> para algunos temas
<dakoki> va
<dakoki> cuenta
<Aelwyn> hola
<_4strO> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BlOOd___> mira por ejemplo montar imagenes
<dakoki> DE CD
<BlOOd___> si
<dakoki> es con mount
<dakoki> sudo mount direccion de la imagen
<BlOOd___> si xro no se que orden dar
<A_A> =\
<A_A> my fstab hardly look slike the example
* |ericsson| takes out his spanish dictionary
<BlOOd___> mira por ejemplo imagina que esta en /home/usuario/desktop ay esta la imagen
<BlOOd___> que orden doy=?
<dakoki> ejemplo sudo mount /home/caca/imagencd.iso
<BlOOd___> imagencd que es el nombre ?
<dakoki> si es para un juego hay programas que te lo montan como el cedega
<BlOOd___> si es para juegos
<BlOOd___> como la monto en cedega
<BlOOd___> ?
<dakoki> tienes cedega?
<gaboo> hi
<A_A> oo
<BlOOd___> si lo tengo aqui
<A_A> i understand one word of that convo
<gaboo> Do you know when kubuntu.org will be back online ?
<heinkel_112> !es | BlOOd___ dakoki
<ubotu> BlOOd___ dakoki: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dakoki> pues por ahi creo que viene una opcion de instalar desde imagen de cd
<A_A> it will be back online when it decides to
<dakoki> ok
<BlOOd___> tu como instalaas los juegos?
<xushi> argh... my machine INSISTS on taking dhcp, even if i manually edit it in knetworkmanager
<xushi> i click save, restart, and its back to the dhcp ip
<gaboo> thanks A_A. If you don't know when, then just don't answer ...
<franky> good mornig!!!
<nuxil> hi all.. whats the name of the pak for the nvidia driver ?
<|ericsson|> nuxil: apt-cache search nvidia
<franky> i have a problem...i've installed beryl but i don't know the buttons to be pushed to make appear the cube.pls help me :-)
<eeos> update to 704 here
<eeos> what is the kubuntu logo in the column next to the package name in adept?
<eeos> no documentation with adept afaik, I have been searching the repository
<_4strO> franky: just look in beryl-manager
<_4strO> franky: think it s ctrl-alt + button 1
<franky> tnx
<RytmenPinnen> is there alot of risk to screw up the system if I install beryl?
<dakoki> someone can tell me what is the name of the i386 kernel pakage in feisty generic frezes a lot and i can't start the pakage manager i must work in safe mode
<_4strO> RytmenPinnen: nop
<RytmenPinnen> othere words, is it alot of hassle?
<fdoving> eeos: the kubuntu logo means it's supported by kubuntu, ie. in the main repository. the packages without are mainly community supported.
<eeos> fdoving: thanks!
<RytmenPinnen> k, so I'll just get it with the adept manager or the add remove programs
<fdoving> dakoki: linux-image-386
<_4strO> RytmenPinnen: adept is better
<_4strO> or in a console with sudo apt-get install
<dakoki> so i must type sudo aptitude linux-image-386 and it will work?
<RytmenPinnen> k
<fdoving> dakoki: yep.
<makki>  hi rpedro
<dakoki> i must reinstal everything and i want to be shuer tis sis correct
<dakoki> thanks
<makki> are you here?
<makki> are you here rpedro?
<Hobbsee> makki: use /whois rpedro
<Hobbsee> [21:34]  [Whois]  rpedro has been idle for 4 hours, 48 minutes, and 26 seconds.
<makki> ooops
<jujimufu> lol
<rpedro> makki: I'm here
<makki> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii rpedro
<RytmenPinnen> right, now, how di I activate it? I got the beryl manager open
<rpedro> hello :)
<_4strO> RytmenPinnen: right click on the rubis in systray
<_4strO> RytmenPinnen: select windows manager
<makki> can we chat priv
<amigrave> is it possible to add a keyboard shortcut to a bash script without adding the script to the menu ?
<|ericsson|> heh, you GUI people, how do I open a file manager as root?
<RytmenPinnen> I cant see that
<RytmenPinnen> nothing in the tray
<RytmenPinnen> ah I think i know why
<_4strO> RytmenPinnen: "beryl-manager &"  in a console (after having closed beryl-manager)
<fdoving> amigrave: yes, kmenu -> system settings -> accesibility -> input handling.
<xushi> can anyone please help me?
<xushi> this is work related
<RytmenPinnen> I dont have the manager only the settings manager
<xushi> knetwork manager keeps putting my dhcp address...
<xushi> it wont accept a static address i put, even if i tell it manually
<xushi> it saves, restarts, then just sets it back to the dhcp address
<fdoving> xushi: knetworkmanager does not handle static addresses. it's dhcp only. you should add the network device to /etc/network/interfaces and then restart dbus and networkmanager, that way networkmanager should not touch your static configured device at all.
<rpedro> makki: /join #makki
<xushi> fdoving: how can i add a domain in there too ?
<fdoving> xushi: the domain and nameservers goes in /etc/resolv.conf
<xushi_> sorry i got disconnected
<xushi_> how would i set myself to the domain in kubuntu ?
<xushi_> say, domain xushi.company.local
<xushi_> err, domain company.local *
<xushi_> windows domain controller & dns
<mat1980> ericson, run command kdesu konqueror
<xushi_> anyone ?
<amigrave> fdoving: yeah ! Thanks !
<heinkel_112> I do love rsync :)
<xushi_> how do i add a domainname ?
<xushi_> installing NIS seems to be stuck and fails on * binding to YP server...
<xushi> i'm supposed t be able to ping xushi.company.local, and it should hit the company dns and get my ip address.. but this isn't working here
<xushi> please anyone i needhelp
<srastin> I have a frozen QEMU window, everything else is fine.  How do I terminate it?
<MuJ> press ctrl-alt-esc and click on the window
<srastin> thx
<stoft> MuJ: nice trick, didn't know that one. :)
<viktor> hi, i'm trying to create an ext3 partiotion in i qtparted, but i can only choose from ext2 and a couple of FAT. is there a package i have to install?
<jussi01> viktor: are you sure that those are the options not the partitions you already have?
<paolo> i don't think. what version of qparted?
<heinkel_112> viktor: paolo: this may depend on other programs. qtparted is just a front-end
<viktor> jussi01: i right-click on some free space, called dsa-1, and then i get a create partition dialog, and under partition Type, there s no ext3, just ext3 and some other types
<jussi01> viktor: im not sure then...
<viktor> paolo: 0.4.5-cvs (the one in feisty)
<viktor> heinkel_112: qtparted had no extra dependencies while installing, di you know if there is a package i should install?
<viktor> jussi01: ok, thanks anyway
<heinkel_112> viktor: which version of parted do you have installed?
<Briareos1> hi guys; i try to unpack a lot of zips in one hit with ark (right mouse btn in konq and click "unpack here") but only some 4-10 (randomly) are really unpacked ... any ideas?
<heinkel_112> or, viktor: easy workaround is "sudo apt-get gparted"
<heinkel_112> gparted is better than qtparted
<epimeth> is there a way to diff all files in a directory?
<Erf> How come, that when I install Kubuntu choosing Danish language, the desktop I boot into after the install is not localised?
<viktor> heinkel_112: parted 1.1.7-3ubuntu4
<viktor> heinkel_112: yeah, i'll try gparted
<heinkel_112> viktor: your parted is not up to date
<heinkel_112> viktor : recommends: parted (>= 1.6.6)
<paolo> erf: you should go on adept, search for "danish" and install the necessary packages
<heinkel_112> viktor: that ^ was from apt-cache show qtparted
<viktor> hm, so is that in universe then?
<Erf> paolo: I'll try that, thank you. Do you happen to know approximately what these packages are called?
<heinkel_112> erhm i don't know let me look around a little
<viktor> heinkel_112: actually what i really would like to do is to merge the empty space with my kubuntu-partition. is that possible from within kubuntu?
<heinkel_112> viktor: if the empty space comes after the kubuntu-partition, yes
<paolo> uhmm... wait
<heinkel_112> viktor: if the empty space is _before_ the kubuntu partition, no
<heinkel_112> viktor: then you will have to do a lot of rearrangement and that is only possible if you have extra space
<nirmal> i would like to know ubuntu works well with senao sub362 ext
<xushi> i keep getting this for kinit (kerberos) : kinit(v5): Improper format of Kerberos configuration file while initializing Kerberos 5 library
<heinkel_112> viktor: abouFilename: pool/main/p/parted/parted_1.6.25.1-1ubuntu2_i386.debt parted
<heinkel_112> about parted ^
<heinkel_112> i guess that means it is in the main ubuntu repository
<Erf> paolo: gotta go, thanks for your help. :)
<paolo> Erf: language-pack-dk
<Dakoki> hi!
<viktor> oh, heinkel_11, i'm so sorry, i must have looked at the wrong package or something, my version is 1.7.1-3ubuntu4
<Dakoki> my konqueror do not let me enter into automatix web so i need to the url for feisty to use wget
<viktor> that seems more up to date
<Dakoki> someone can helpme
<Dakoki> please
<jussi01> !automatix | Dakoki
<ubotu> Dakoki: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Dakoki> ok
<viktor> if i want to claim the unused space after my ubuntu-partition, do i not have to unmount the ubuntu-part? if so, can i unmount the a partition i'm currently running on (as you can see here i'm quite new to linux, and partitioning in general)
<jussi01> viktor: you need to get the live cd and do it from there - and so have the partition unmounted
<viktor> jussi01: ok, thanks, and thanks heinkel_112 for your help too
<heinkel_112> viktor: go with gparted for a smoother ride
<viktor> heinkel_112: will do, guess i'll use the ubuntu-livecd then
<heinkel_112> viktor: i just did the same with kubuntu live cd
<heinkel_112> you can just install gparted from the livecd using sudo apt-get install gparted
<heinkel_112> oops, no - i had the live DVD when i think of it
<meduxa> hi, I have a problem related with Launchpad, who do I have to talk to?
<meduxa> or email to?
<viktor> heinkel_112: ok, i'll try them both i guess ;)
<nirmal> just ask here and wait
<RytmenPinnen> Where is the file managment view profile located?
<abattoir> meduxa: #launchpad maybe? I don't know if it's for support though
<RytmenPinnen> I want to set detailed list view as default
<nirmal> <meduxa>ask^^
<abattoir> RytmenPinnen: if you're using edgy/feisty you should see the icon view button... you can click on that to change the current view
<meduxa> I'll try on irc channel, thanks
<RytmenPinnen> I tried to click on it but nothing happens
<abattoir> RytmenPinnen: click and hold for a second
<RytmenPinnen> ah
<abattoir> RytmenPinnen: or move your cursor a bit
<RytmenPinnen> but it still opens in icon view when I open a new window
<RytmenPinnen> no way to get around that?
<aziz> is there a way how I can increase the maximum volume of my soundcard?
<abattoir> RytmenPinnen: not sure if saving the view profile would help... let me search
<RytmenPinnen> aaah, right now i got, I have to save the filemanagment
<RytmenPinnen> abattoir:  yes it does :)
<abattoir> RytmenPinnen: great :)
<RytmenPinnen> yup :)
<aavictor2> Please, Joined #Rescate-Pokemon
<Erunno> Does anyone know if Kaffeine supports the smb kio-slave ?
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<rigoberto> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<abattoir> meduxa: you might want to remove that away message, it annoys a lot of people... especially the ops :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<rigoberto> ay algue aqui?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@76.Red-83-57-231.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
<LjL> !es | rigoberto
<ubotu> rigoberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<abattoir> LjL: sorry to ask? isn't it a bit harsh to immediately ban someone for something like this? or was meduxa  a repeat offender?
<LjL> abattoir: except that wasn't the user i banned
<Hobbsee> abattoir: it wasnt meduxa
<LjL> !away > meduxa    (meduxa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<heinkel_112> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<LjL> !no away is <sed> /$/ and !nickspam/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<abattoir> LjL: oh sorry, my mistake, similar IP addresses, i think i should head to bed now instead ;)
<LjL> abattoir: :-)
<BlOOd___> alguien que sepa instalar temas en kubuntu?
<heinkel_112> !es > BlOOd___
<BlOOd___> heinkel tu sabes?
<heinkel_112> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BlOOd___> pue exame una mano jeje
<heinkel_112> i know how but cannot explain in spansih
<xushi> help! i get this error whenever i type sudo anything, sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication information cannot be recovered
<BlOOd___> tell me I try understand you
<heinkel_112> just go to kde-look.org
<heinkel_112> find new themes, and follow the install instructions
<BlOOd___> yes I downloaded a theme
<heinkel_112> a ppopular one?
<heinkel_112> some of them are old and some very buggy
<heinkel_112> popular is a good thing, often means less bugs
<BlOOd___> yes but the extension of the archive was .tar.bz2 and I don't know how install it
<HymnToLife> BlOOd___, it's more likely source code, extract it with    tar xjvf filename.tar.bz2
<HymnToLife> and follow the README
<mattia> ciao
<korobase> Hi,all.how to refresh the font cache?
<korobase> Hi,all.how to refresh the font cache?
<fdoving> korobase: in konsole, 'fc-cache -f'
<wezlo> hey all, I'm having a problem with a unichrome video (km400) and feisty - X.org won't load, and top shows "events" using 97% of my cpu
<Aaronfromchina> hello. everyone :)
<wezlo> it loads fine using the vesa driver, but then I don't get 3d acceleration
<Aaronfromchina> Are you guys in holiday (1st May)?
<Blue_Tiger> hi everyone
<CVirus> Aaronfromchina: it's holiday here today
<Aaronfromchina> CVirus: That's cool. Are you from China as well? We've got 7 days holiday here. :)
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<jjj> here in the philippines most of the establishments choose to open their business even if it is May 1...
<jjj> life is hard to earn here in the Philippines...everyone needs to work...
<Aaronfromchina> jjj: it's a kind of lucky day, isn't it?
<CVirus> Aaronfromchina: lucky you
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> May 1st is jusy another beginning of the month business etc day in Canada.
<jjj> some group of people arranged a rally to voice their cries about poverty...
<Aaronfromchina> Chinese government encourgre people to spend, travel... to pull the domestic economy. So we've got 7 days holiday three times a year. Spring Festivel, 1st of May, and National days. :)
<joe__> whats up
<jjj> Are your Government spending lots of money in licensing softwares and OS?
<LjL> Aaronfromchina, the !offtopic was directed at you i hink
<Aaronfromchina> Sorry about that, it's out of topic.
<BluesKaj> speaking of poverty .. I'm deprived of digital ouput on my ati ixp soundcard ...the internal pcm works fine ...just no output to the digital coax connection.
<jjj> In the Philippines, I think upto 87% of PCs are Microsoft based...
<aro> Addendum: pirated Microsoft based
<jjj> I hope the world embraced the open source spirit...
<Aaronfromchina> exactly. :)
<Aaronfromchina> aro: excatly. :)
<ExIG> hey - desperate question, i use ubuntu and need to configure a KDE global proxy any ideas?
<jjj> aro: Addendum: pirated Microsoft based...YAH...most of the establishments here are using pirated cracked version of everything...
<Aaronfromchina> Hopefully, Kubutnu based in the futurel )
<BluesKaj> in edgy I had the digital out hooked to my audio receiver DAC for sound in our TV/HT room...now , nothing ! :(
<jjj> yes yes yes...kubuntu based...thats the spirit...
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a tool to check NTFS or FAT partitions for errors?
<Aaronfromchina> dettoaltrimenti_: In window, chkdsk can check errors. :) don't know how to do it in Kubuntu.
<Daisuke_Ido> fsck
<Daisuke_Ido> wait
<Daisuke_Ido> dosfsck
<dettoaltrimenti_> ah sweet, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> dunno how it works for ntfs, but it does vfat just fine
<sdf> hi
<sdf> i install clamav and don tfind it
<dettoaltrimenti_> im on a pretty old computer, it's xp but it may be FAT
<sdf> i didn tfind it in application
<Aaronfromchina> ExIG: systemsettings
<stdin> sdf: why did you install it?
<sdf> for security
<sdf> install it inubuntu
<sdf> ubuntu
<stdin> sdf: ubuntu doesn't need a virus scanner
<Daisuke_Ido> you *are* aware that linux isn't the virus-ridden wasteland that windows is, where there's a trojan lurking around every corner...  right?
<sdf> stdin really??
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh yeah really sdf
<dettoaltrimenti_> no viruses, no adware
<sdf> stdin why
<Filthpig> I'm trying to install wXP with kvm, but according to the howto I have to use sudo modprobe kvm-amd (since I have an amd processor), and that gives FATAL: Error inserting kvm_amd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/kvm/kvm-amd.ko): Operation not supported
<Filthpig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM this is the howto
<stdin> sdf: clamav is a scanner to find windows viruses (so you can protect the windows PCs on your network)
<ExIG> Aaronfromchina: systemsettings under gnome?
<sdf> how can i remove it from terminal?
<sdf> from*
<stdin> sdf: "sudo apt-get remove clamav*"
<Aaronfromchina> ExIG: If you 've got KDE package installed, you may type systemsettings in terminal. Not sure if it helps.
<jjj> sdf, linux and opther *nix OS are relatively malware free because most of the malwares are created to target and work on Microsoft based computers...
<sdf> jjj ubuntu don t have any viruses why??
<stdin> and linux is more secure, even if you has a virus, it couldn't do much harm
<stdin> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sdf> don tany one make any virus for attacking unix
<jjj> autorun in ubuntu/kubuntu is also not that harmful...actually disabled...
<UKESN|Javax> I imagine they do sdf, but not for attacking regular users.
<stdin> sdf: there is no point, it couldn't do much
<jjj> programs are also prohibited to run if it is not root or have no proper permission...
<stdin> sdf: it would need to be installed and run by root to damage anything
<sdf> any thanks for all
<fdoving> Filthpig: does your processor support virtualization? - http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki/FAQ#head-a78f5f083749cb9c2e57d7d4efaf2ecf25b9db60
<Daisuke_Ido> would require social engineering, so i expect it could become a bit of a problem as linux becomes mroe and more mainstream
<jjj> the only thing that a linux user installing antivirus in its PC is to save and clean flashdisk and local hardware previously infested with malware...
<Filthpig> fdoving: I'm getting a little help over at #kvm
<jjj> "would require social engineering, so i expect it could become a bit of a problem as linux becomes mroe and more mainstream" as said by Daisuke_Ido...when a shell script is clicked, a msgbox will ask you to allow or deny it...this is something that Microsoft didn't do...
<Filthpig> but no, my cpu does not support virtualization
<fdoving> Filthpig: good, then listen to them :)
<eas_> helo people
<jjj> I suggest Avira antivirus for both Windows and linux...if you linux users wanted to install...
<jjj> www.free-av.com
<eas_> i have just setup my pc with UBUNTU
<eas_> and i need help ...how can i run (.avi .wmv pla pla) it says to me one error ...the error is about codecs
<stdin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eas_> !codecs
<stdin> eas_: read the message from ubotu
<joe2369> The Feisty upgrade tool hosed one of my systems.  I think it was because I did an alternate install onto RAID+LVM2.  In any case, now I can't even get at the old data from another system.  The upgrader seems to have corrupted the LVM2 partition somehow.
<jjj> gstreamer-ffmpeg just search it in google or ubuntu packages...it will play anything...mp3, wma, avi, mpg, mov, divx, sorenson, almost unbeleivable...
<stdin> only for gstreamer apps tho
<eas_> can i upgrade my 6.06 ubuntu version to 7?
<joe2369> As it stands now, I'm thinking the answer is either "don't use RAID+LVM2" or else "don't use Ubuntu"
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jthomas> eas_: i wouldn't
<nuxil> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jjj> yup yup but I think there is a ffmpeg for xine...
<stdin> eas_: you'll need to go to 6.10 first, then 7.04
<jjj> anyone here who can verify that there is an ffmpeg module for xine? what package name is that?
<jthomas> eas_: a clean 6.06 should be upgraded to 6.10 and then to 7.04, but that first upgrade is known to have issues with any sort of 'strange' install, and the second upgrade seems to have its own issues as well
<jjj> anyone here who can verify that there is an ffmpeg module for xine? what package name is that?
<stdin> jjj: libxine1-ffmpeg
<jjj> if I install libxine1-ffmpeg will that be automatically working for kaffeine?
<jthomas> eas_: if you've used Automatix at all, then for sure i would not upgrade.  either keep it as is, or download a new disk and reinstall.  you do have a seperate /home partition, right?
<jthomas> jjj: it should; it did for me
<eas_> the best way is to download the last version and make upgrade from cd?
<nuxil> i am having problems setting up my nvidia card.. i got a gf8800.. should i use the nvidia-glx-new ?
<jjj> ok thanks guys for all the info about ffmpeg and xine...
<_Johny> Hi. Can I upgrade to feisty with a downloaded cd, no using adept?
<LjL> _Johny: only with the Alternate CD
<LjL> !alternate > _Johny    (_Johny, see the private message from Ubotu)
<_Johny> LjL, thank you
<busfahrer> !alternate > busfahrer
<mpupu> I'm running dapper and wanted to upgrade to feisty. However, last time I tried the upgrade to edgy it ruined my fonts, so I'm planning to do a reinstall. Can I do that without having to burn a new CD?
<LjL> mpupu: not easily
<LjL> !install > mpupu    (mpupu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dettoaltrimenti_> on an old computer I'm trying to completely erase a hard drive, and when I try to make a new partition table it says 'it was not possible to make a new partition table." and when I right click, I can't format or delete the partitions
<BluesKaj> mpupu:  very doubtful
<dettoaltrimenti_> any suggestions for erasing the drives?
<eas_> thx guys for all help ...i will rejoin for any new problem
<savetheWorld> Anyone know if there is an apt package for wireshark?
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: perhaps doing it from a Live CD instead of from an OS that's on the drive itself? ;)
<jjj> Oh, libxine1-ffmpeg only exists for feisty...there is a package in debian.org but I'm not sure if it will run in hoary-edgy....
<dettoaltrimenti_> ljl im on a live cd, the drive is not mounted
<ads_> hi im trying to acces my windows ntfs drive   ive mounted it and done a  chmod 755 -R /mywindowsmounthere    but i still am unable to   1. autocomplete directories using tab   2.copy anything from the mounted drive     permissions are still read only??  what can i do pls to be able to copy the files i need  pls?
<BluesKaj> what partition editor , dettoaltrimenti_?
<dettoaltrimenti_> qtprted blueskaj
<stdin> savetheWorld: yeah, it's called wireshark
<LjL> !info wireshark > savetheWorld
<LjL> !packages > savetheWorld    (savetheWorld, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mpupu> also, is there a tool like update-manager for kde?
<jjj> assuming there is no ffmpeg module, whats the next best module that will play most of the video and audio files?
<LjL> mpupu: yes, it's update-manager-kde :-)
<jjj> Oh, libxine1-ffmpeg only exists for feisty...there is a package in debian.org but I'm not sure if it will run in hoary-edgy....
<BluesKaj> dettoaltrimenti_: GParted lve cd is much better , stable and very rffective.
<LjL> mpupu: however it's not available in Dapper, only Edgy (updated edgy)
<jussi01> !restricted | jjj
<stdin> jjj: the OLD package is called "libxine-extracodecs" (from multiverse)
<ubotu> jjj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jjj> assuming there is no ffmpeg module, whats the next best module that will play most of the video and audio files?
<BluesKaj> effective
<jjj> ok thanks again...
<ads_> why is chmod 777 or 755 not enabling me to gain access and copy files from my ntfs  drive??
<mpupu> LjL: does it interact well with aptitude? I rely on aptitude to tell me which packages are installed just to satisfy dependencies, and remove them when they are no longer needed.
<X2B> Question here people: I am using a surround soundsystem with 3 single jacks. If I want to change the volume via kmix, it only changes the volume of the front speakers. How can I change that??
<fdoving> ads_: ntfs doesn't do linux file modes. you have to look at mount options.
<dettoaltrimenti_> blueskaj I don't have that on the live cd, this computer is very old and doesn't have an internet connection- any other ideas? can I use qtparted from the command line so I can get some errors, or read a log file?
<strabes> X2B: i'd also like to figure that out
<LjL> mpupu, APT in Edgy and Feisty has that feature built-in, however i don't know how well it syncs its own database with aptitude's one (it does sync it to some extent, but i can't say it's flawless)
<strabes> X2B: when you change the volume of the master channel, it only changes the volume of the front speaker?
<LjL> mpupu: you could ask Aptitude to give you a list of all automatically-installed packages, just in case the sync doesn't happen automatically
<X2B> I wonder if this is a kmix problem or an ALSA problem...
<BluesKaj> dettoaltrimenti_: burn a GParted live cd on the pc you are using
<nuxil> where is my inittab ?
<savetheWorld> stdin: apt-get install didn't find it  ( I wouldn't have asked. )  :-)
<LjL> mpupu: don't remember what the switch is called, but there is an "aptitude search ~x" to do that. google "aptitude manual"...
<nuxil> i see no such file in /etc
<strabes> X2B: what sound card do you have? I'm looking to buy a sound card that has good linux support
<LjL> !upstart > nuxil    (nuxil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nuxil> ok
<stdin> savetheWorld: yeah, it's in universe
<LjL> nuxil: Edgy and later don't use sysvinit, which means there's no inittab (unless you upgraded from Dapper). even if you *had* one, it would be ignored except for the default runlevel
<X2B> strabes: it is an onboard card. Came with the asrock s939 dual-sata2 mainboard
<savetheWorld> stdin: hmm - i thought I had universe enabled.. thanks.
<BluesKaj> dettoaltrimenti_: GParted and qparted are not the same thing
<strabes> X2B: wow and it has surround sound? crazyness
<mpupu> LjL: thanks for the help
<dettoaltrimenti_> blueskaj do they not both use the CLI parted?
<ads_> was just checking man page on mount   what file is the file system type called for ntfs   ??     mount -t " ?? " /windowsdrive  /mountpoint     do i need to do anything else?
<ads_> -file name*
<stdin> ads_: for normal read only, it's ntfs
<savetheWorld> stdin: I do have universe enabled, as far as I can tell.  I'm on dapper.  Might that be the problem? no wireshark for that release?
<BluesKaj> dettoaltrimenti_: never used the commandline on GParted, it's a gnome app , that just works
<Filthpig> does anyone here have kvm experience?
<ads_> this stil doesnt let me copy my files i need to get off this drive?!    i used    sudo mount -t ntfs /windows drive /mountpoint
<epimeth> I found a kopete bug... where do I report it?
<savetheWorld> kvm "keyboard video mouse switch" or kernel virtual machine?
<stdin> savetheWorld: it may be still called "Ethereal" in dapper
<savetheWorld> Aha!
<Filthpig> epimeth: doesn't kopete have a "bug report" option under help or smth?
<epimeth> maaaaayyyybe
<savetheWorld> stdin: Thats it.
<jjj> kopete.kde.org
<jjj> maybe they have bug report link...
<stdin> savetheWorld: had to go look up the old name then :p
<savetheWorld> name changes. heh.  another gotcha... :-)
<_Johny> Where do I find information about upgrading with the alternate cd?
<ads_> sry to be a pain   i know there is a very fast way i can get my files off this hardrive ..   could some one hazard a solution pls..   what do i append to mount -t ntfs /windowsdrive /mountpoint     to allow me to copy files i need   chmod 777 will not suffice
<nuxil> hmm.. how do i doit with upstart so i dont get a grafical login ?
<jjj> http://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?product=kopete
<dinoilpostino> ciao
<stdin> ads_: try adding "-o umask=0000"
<ads_> will try now thank you
<jjj> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount
<stdin> _Johny: you just put the CD in, and type "sudo apt-cdrom add" in konsole, then do a normal upgrade
<jjj> try this link for mounting ntfs...
<jjj> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount
<jjj> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount
<malik__> is there any way that i can convert an NTFS partition to ext3 without destroying data on it?
<nuxil> how do i disable kdm so i can get a cli login
<_Johny> stdin, thanks :D
<malik__> how do find out that i am using ext2 or ext3 file system?
<jjj> havent heard of ntfs to other filesystem converter...
<olli> hey who play wormux games?
<_Johny> malik__, just put mount |grep ext
<stdin> nuxil: there is an option for a console login in KDM
<nuxil> i cant use kdm..
<baskitcaise> malik: snort answer=no it is impossible to convert
<ads_> stdin: thanks very much that did it    will have to remember that   thanks for fast response :D
<stdin> ads_: no problem
<nuxil> stdin, i need to sort out my driver issue first.. my pc crashed when starting up X
<stdin> nuxil: why not?
<nuxil> thats why
<stdin> nuxil: ahh, ok
<stdin> nuxil: just boot in to recovery mode, that's the easiest way
<jjj> has anyone here has experience installing kubuntu/ubuntu on a flashdrive?
<nuxil> yes.. but i also want to disable kdm.. i never liked it, i like cli login
<jjj> has anyone here has experience installing kubuntu/ubuntu on a flashdrive?
<stdin> nuxil: well, you can do it from the recovery mode, just run "rm /etc/rc?.d/???KDM"
<nuxil> aha
<nuxil> yes i can do that :)
<stdin> tho there is a tool to do it too, just can't remember
<nuxil> chmod -x :)
<stdin> update-rc.d
<stdin> "update-rc.d -f kdm remove"
<stdin> man pages rock :)
<nuxil> yup
<BluesKaj> jjj: if anyone has had that experience they will say it..haven't heard of an install...used as a storage like a live cd ?
* Aelwyn is away: Ausente por ahora.
<UKESN|Javax> woot, beryl is fun
<stdin> !away > Aelwyn
<jjj> I'm trying to use it as a rescue flashdrive for malware infested windows pc...
<jjj> bye bye people...
<jjj> :-d
<_Johny> Can I make the upgrade to fiesty still using the system, or should I let it do his job freely?
<zylthinking> why console font changed after I compiled kernel 2.6.21.1
<rigoberto> buenos dias
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | rigoberto
<ubotu> rigoberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_Johny> Can I make the upgrade to fiesty still using the system, or should I let it do his job freely?
<stdin> _Johny: up to you, but you should be able to use the system
<_Johny> stdin, thanks
<gurtubay> hola, si alguien pudiera decir en que link puedo bajar controladores para mi pc, acabo de instalas el kubuntu y no me esta dando la configuracion del monitor de plasma
<|ericsson|> !es > gurtubay
<BluesKaj> !es | gurtubay
<ubotu> gurtubay: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<|ericsson|> hoho, what would the default password in phpmyadmin be?
<|ericsson|> Maybe I should just stick to things I know, leave this web-based graphical thingies alone? ;)
<BluesKaj> |ericsson|: whatever pwd you use for other apps
<|ericsson|> BluesKaj: No can do mate, won't work..
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> can someone help me to install kbfx
<hdxx> Ace2016: sudo apt-get install kbfx
<Ace2016> http://www.kbfx.org/staticpages/index.php?page=20060224122953187
<Ace2016> hdxx: it won't work that version is too old and won't work with this theme :(
<hdxx> you have feisty?
<Ace2016> i don't know how to get checkinstall to make a deb and install it, i usually do ./configure make and then sudo checkinstall -D
<Ace2016> hdxx: yup
<ppewp> if I want to play with both ubuntu and kubuntu, but I dont want to frig up either, am I best off running two different installations?
<|ericsson|> BluesKaj: Have you ever heard that telnet is needed to run mysql?
<Ace2016> ppewp: not really, just install the packages you need and then choose the login manager and stuff you want, they can be changed later
<hdxx> ppewp: or install kde and gnome
<hdxx> on one system
<hdxx> Ace2016:  there are  packets just for breezy.S
<ppewp> I did that once, but all the kde apps showed up in the gnome menu, and same for kde with gnome apps, so it all went to hell
<Ace2016> hdxx: not fair
<ppewp> and the login screen changed to kubuntu, and I was left unsure how much was broken
<hdxx> then install 2 systems..
<Jucato> ppewp: none of those mean that anything was broken
<ppewp> I seee
<Jucato> 1. it's perfectly normal that GNOME apps would show up in KDE when installed, and vice versa
<hdxx> Ace2016: did you try .tar.gz?
<Ace2016> ppewp: well you can do sudo update sudo update-alternatives --config bla, and do ls ls /etc/alternatives/ to see what you can change
<Ace2016> hdxx: yup
<Ramunas> hello
<Ace2016> hi
<Jucato> 2. possible when you installed Kubuntu over Ubuntu, you chose to use KDM as your login manager, so it changed to Kubuntu
<Ramunas> I'm using Ubuntu, and I just installed kubuntu with aptitude to play with it, after removing it some of my fonts don't look the way they were
<ppewp> the login manager doesnt matter then except for looks?  they all do the same thing?
<Ramunas> how could I get my old fonts back?
<Jucato> ppewp: sort of. KDM or GDM are the display managers/login screens. they're practically the same... practically
<ppewp> nice, thanks
<Ace2016> ppewp: but go with kdm if your going to use both
<ppewp> oh :O
<Ace2016> ppewp: if you use gdm you won't get shutdown and restart options in kde, you will only be able to logout
<Ace2016> Jucato: has that changed in feisty at all?
<Jucato> Ace2016: afaik it was fixed in Edgy, but the bug got back into Feisty
<Jucato> fixed = you can use GDM to login to a KDE session and still have the shutdown stuff
<Ace2016> bye all
<DaSkreech> bye
<vincenzo__> bye
<BluesKaj> |ericsson|: no haven't heard that , but my knowledge of that subject is practically nil
<RytmenPinnen> bah my adept manager is broken again after i tried to update wine the winehq way
<RytmenPinnen> "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem"
<RytmenPinnen> I tried both commands
<BluesKaj> <---still struggling with digital sound output probs ...worked on edgy but no longer on feisty :( ...beginning to wonder if I should revert ...tired of all the crashes and hardware probs
<Jucato> !adeptfix | RytmenPinnen
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<crimsun> BluesKaj: by all means, revert.  We support 6.10 for quite some time yet.
<crimsun> BluesKaj: and if you're talking about an HDA card, it's known and fixed.
<RytmenPinnen> still doesnt work :/
<BluesKaj> it's frustrating that an upgrade is so buggy when there appears at least to be very little difference
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: it would probably be good if you could use pastebin to show what error messages you get after entering those commands
<RytmenPinnen> no error or anything
<BluesKaj> crimsun: HDA card ?
<BluesKaj> <--soundcard is an onboard ati ixp - ac'97 IE958 configuration...seems pretty standard
<RytmenPinnen> there's some error with source list
<crimsun> BluesKaj: right, that's AC'97-based, not HDA-based
<soulrider_> hey Jucato
<soulrider_> hi BluesKaj
<RytmenPinnen> how do I remove sources from the source list?
<BluesKaj> but it has a spdif coaxial output connector that i was using to feed audio to my audio receiver dac input in the tv room. I prefer the sound from the pc vs the dvdplayer in the HT setup
<BluesKaj> hi soulrider_
<Jucato> hi soulrider_! long time! :)
<RytmenPinnen> the problem came when I added some winehq sources to update to the lates version
<mischdele> RythmenPinnen: just put a # in front of the source you want to remove
<RytmenPinnen> k
<BluesKaj> or just hilight it and 'delete'
<RytmenPinnen> but I cant save
<BluesKaj> you have to be root
<RytmenPinnen> ah right, so how did I do that again, sudo sources.list ?
<Daisuke_Ido> woo!  score one for ubuntu
<|ericsson|> RytmenPinnen: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> RytmenPinnen:  "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<RytmenPinnen> ah right
<BluesKaj> in the runbox , RytmenPinnen
<BlOOd___> alguien que sepa pasar de .mdf a .iso
<RytmenPinnen> k the adept manager is back now, but I'd still like to update wine
<Filthpig> !.es | BlOOd___
<ubotu> BlOOd___: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BlOOd___> help me
<RytmenPinnen> only 9.33 is available and 9.36 is latest, now they wont help me over at winehq before i get the lates version
<|ericsson|> Alarm: ...
<Daisuke_Ido> RytmenPinnen: add the right source
<Yagami> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> it's over at wine's site
<Yagami> is there a way to install kubuntu into a lvm parition ?
<RytmenPinnen> k, I have to do it some other way then so it doesnt get screwed up again
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  who's going to support dell's linux initiative by actually buying one?
<RytmenPinnen> me if they offer something I like, I normally "build" my own computer tho
<Daisuke_Ido> RytmenPinnen: ubuntu's the chosen distro for the line, and it means fully working hardware
<fdoving> Yagami: yes, use the alternate install cd. it gives you that option among others.
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido: I would if I could convince the wife to dump her old HP pavilion :)
<Daisuke_Ido> (otherwise dell would have a support nightmare)
<Filthpig> Daisuke_Ido: Which distro will they use?
<RytmenPinnen> cool
<Yagami> fdoving: damn ... another cd download ... thanks , gonna try it
<Daisuke_Ido> Filthpig: as i just said, ubuntu
<Filthpig> ah, sorry
<mischdele> well, i find the dell-linux thing a quite good thin, but actually i prefer completely blank computers...
<Daisuke_Ido> http://news.com.com/Dell+picks+Ubuntu+for+Linux+PCs/2100-7344_3-6180419.html
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  ?
<BluesKaj> mischdele: unfortunately most ppl perfer to have an OS when they buy the pc
<|ericsson|> Alarm: I "simulated" your USB problem ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> mischdele: i do too, but i would purchase one to show that there's real demand for linux desktops out there
<|ericsson|> Alarm: Now I get permission denied when trying to read a usb-stick
<Alarm> welcome to the club
<Alarm> i try to fix now something on cedega
<Alarm> on kubuntu i didnt have any problem while playing soldier of fortune
<Alarm> now on debian the game is running though, but on low frame rates
<Alarm> sometimes 20fps
<|ericsson|> Alarm: and I didn't resolve until I did /sbin/modprobe usb-storage
<Alarm> after some tests nvidia driver seem to be installed correctly, i dont know if it has to do with the cedega settings, although i have exactly the same ase kubuntu
<mischdele> Daisuke_ldo: that's a point of course... but i still think the manufacturers should produce some pcs without any OS...
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  do u think that this module could do also for me ?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: It could, give it a try, just load it as root, not sudo
<Alarm> well i use root on debian anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> mischdele: you can buy a dell with no os as well
<Alarm> modprobe usb-storage ?
<Daisuke_Ido> this isn't anything new
<|ericsson|> Alarm: yup
<Alarm> is anything else to do ? restart or something
<|ericsson|> Alarm: you could do with mount -a afterwards
<Alarm> ok lets see now
<Filthpig> If I had the money, I'd buy a Dell laptop with ubuntu (I wonder if they'll deliver Kubuntu, too?)
* |ericsson| keeps fingers x-ed
<Alarm> how can i see the modules that are loaded ?
<Alarm> mount -a /media/win5 , or /dev/sda1 ?
<dwidmann> Alarm: lsmod
<|ericsson|> Alarm: just mount -a
<Alarm> nothing, still the same  , occupie
<mischdele> Daisuke_ldo: oh... i actually haven't looked really closely to the dell computers because they mostly are quite expensive pcs (at least for a student...) but if you can it's a really good thing...thx for the clue...
* |ericsson| bangs head against Alarm's usb drive
<Alarm> a .hal-mtap.lock is a file that as a user i dont have access, is that something that is normal ?
<Alarm> i see also a ,hal-mtap
<Alarm> .hal-mtab sorry
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> ktorrent keeps on crashing here on feisty, anyone has the same problem?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: hmm, could it be hal who has grabbed the drive?
<eas_> hello i want the opinions of old and adva.. users what is the best? to keep UBUNTU 6.06 LTS or to format and put the last version (7)
<Filthpig> I know that Dell are quite popular in the government and the schools in Norway, so maybe if they could provide their cheapest computers with Edubuntu it could be a real breakthrough for Linux, as the kids learn to handle linux instead of Windows from when they are six years old..
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  no clue dude, its just the files that i noticed now
<jussi01> !offtopic | Filthpig
<Alarm> -rw-r--r--  1 root root      0 2007-05-01 13:53 .hal-mtab
<Alarm> ---sr-x---  1 root root      0 2007-04-29 11:37 .hal-mtab-lock
<ubotu> Filthpig: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<|ericsson|> Alarm: that does seem odd..
<jussi01> bobesponja: yeah, its a known bug
<|ericsson|> Alarm: have you got the usb-core loaded in addition to the usb-storage?
<bobesponja> jussi01: anyway to fix it such as a recompile or stuff? or is there an update planned?
<Alarm> usbcore               112644  5 usb_storage,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<jussi01> bobesponja: go to launchpad and search for ktorrent bugs - keep an eye on that
<Alarm> usb_storage            71840  0
<RytmenPinnen> do I have to write anything in the command path when creating a shortcut for steam?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: ok, that's good
<mischdele> Filthpig: that of course would be quite nice, but the problem is that most schools don't want any OS apart from windows on their computer because they know that 99.9% of the students will have to handle windows later in their job and not linux... of course this would be different if there were more pcs with linux out in the world...
<|ericsson|> Alarm: and when you lsusb you can see the drive?
<Alarm> let me check
<Alarm> well not really
<Filthpig> mischdele: we can take that discussion in the offtopic channel ;)
<Alarm> i see this: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<|ericsson|> Alarm: and nothing else?
<Alarm> well i see 4-5 lines like that and one
<eas_> what is the best ? to keep ubuntu 6.06 and update them? or to download and put the ubuntu 7.0?
<Alarm> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter
<mischdele> Filthpig: well yes ;) but i have to go now anyway... bye
<|ericsson|> Alarm: that would be the drive..
<Filthpig> eas_: unless you reallyreallyreally need the LTS, I'd say upgrade
<mischdele> quit
<mischdele> exit
<Filthpig> haha
<eas_> what is LTS? sorry i am newuser
<Filthpig> long time support
<eas_> :|
* |ericsson| plugs in weird-usb-stick
<Filthpig> imo, you don't need it, really
<Filthpig> hehe
<Hobbsee> eas_: security fixes for 3 years
<Hobbsee> instead of 18 months
<Filthpig> I've upgraded kubuntu every time there was a release available, and I've never had any problems
<neverblue> I currently have a working Intel (on board) video card, I just added a ATI 8MB PCI into this system.  I followed the directions given on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide, but without success. I haven't tried the manual step, as I dont even know if I can install this card (for duals), someone know if i can?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: if you un-plug your usb-drive, and then do lsusb, do you still see the same entries?
<eas_> Hobbsee are u old linux user? and what is you opinion?
<Alarm> yes
<Alarm> i am reading now about the .hal file i mentioned
<Hobbsee> eas_: upgrade, unless it's for a server
* Hobbsee is, kinda.  is also a developer
<n8k99> eas_: never ask a lady to reveal her age
<eas_> :)
<n8k99> especially if she has a large pointy stick
<jussi01> lol
<eas_> thx anyway it is not for a server its for my pc
<Alarm> let me try something i renamed the files i i will reboot to see any changes
<eas_> so i wave just to upgrade the 6.06 and i will be ok
<eas_> have sorry
<Hobbsee> yeah, you should be fine
<eas_> efharisto-thanks! i will be back for any other problem ...
<|ericsson|> eas_: 6.06 LTS is a safer bet for a production server rather than 7.04 (my opinion)
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  i rebooted, and the system created again the same files although i did remove them temporarly
<sdf> ihi all
<neverblue> can you use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to setup dual monitors?
<sdf> hi
<neverblue> and do you have to leave X to run it?
<eas_> no , no ..it is for my pc....but i will keep 6.06 cause of support(untill 2009) ...LTS
<sdf> i want to download files from megaupload
<sdf> how can i do this from ubuntu??
<soulrider_> neverblue: you dont need xorg running to do that command
<soulrider_> but im not sure if you can config dual screens with it
<neverblue> i dont need?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: weird :)
<eas_> efharisto-thank you |ericsson| 2
<sdf> note megaupload toolbar for internet explorer
<soulrider_> neverblue: check out the forums, there are some good tutorials there
<Alarm> eas_,  parakalo
<sdf> any one help
<sdf> how can i do this?
<eas_> :)
<soulrider_> lunch, bbl
<|ericsson|> Alarm: I thought if you do dmesg, to you see anything like: USB device is not claimed by any active driver.
<sdf> help
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  believe me u dont want to see my dmesg...
<|ericsson|> Alarm: lol ;)
<eas_> i am new user of LINUX O/S and i understund that windows it is a matrix loll so we have to learn linux hehehe
<RytmenPinnen> um isnt jack installed by default?
<sdf> any one help me??
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, seems so ohwell
<sdf> any one search for me about winter sonata download by torrent
<sdf> i search in google and i get any results
<sdf> i don t
<jussi01> !offtopoic | sdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopoic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> sdf: i don't belive that has anything to do with kubuntu.
<jussi01> !offtopic | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sdf> ok
<sdf> sorry
<|ericsson|> Alarm: I'm just throwing things out now, but have you got modprobe usb-ehci loaded?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: that's for usb2.0
<sdf> fdoving what do you mean with your speech??
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  idont see it loaded
<fdoving> sdf: helping you google for torrents is not covered by the topic of this channel, "kubuntu support".
<sdf> fdove  ok sorry if annoy you
<|ericsson|> Alarm: then load it :)
<scast> How can I enable module UserDir on Apache running on Festy?
<Alarm> !usb-ehci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-ehci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alarm> are u sure ?
<Alarm> !usb-echi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-echi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|ericsson|> Alarm: relatively
<|ericsson|> Alarm: Never ask me if I'm a 100% sure, because that seldom happends...trial and error my friend, trial and error :)
<fdoving> Alarm: ehci_hcd
<Alarm> yeap this one is loaded
<fdoving> what was your problem?
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  one more that tries to help, shall i shoot ? :)
<Alarm> fdoving,  are u a bit expirienced with usb devices and mounting ?
<RytmenPinnen> um, I cant find libjack.so
<|ericsson|> Alarm: fire away...
<RytmenPinnen> its needed to run winecfg wich i need to config to run steam and day of defeat
<|ericsson|> Alarm: you should have your little "problem" ready to copy & paste ;)
<fdoving> RytmenPinnen: libjack0.100.0-dev if you're on feisty.
<aaroncampbell> What is a java app that should be able to print?  I'm trying to track down a printing problem in Zend Studio, and I'd like to try printing from another java-based app
<RytmenPinnen> ah I need the dev too
<Alarm> |ericsson|, i do have it to copy paste it, i just wait from fdiaz  to answer if he is ok with mounting and usb, else there is no way to flood the channel again
<fdoving> RytmenPinnen: you can use packages.ubuntu.com to search for files.
<aaroncampbell> I have eclipse, but they are telling me that the version Kubuntu has doesn't print
<RytmenPinnen> l
<fdoving> Alarm: what's your problem?
<Alarm> when mounting my external usb hd . when i plug it in and turn it on , and try to enter in the partition i get: could not enter folder /media/win5 . i can only mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 . i did also add my user (alarm) to the plugdev group , and rebooted as well.
<Alarm> in the fstab there is nothing listed about the /dev/sda1 device .
<Alarm> en i mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 as i said it works pretty well,. i can enter the partition,. but once i turn it of (even if i remove it safely) , and then turn it on again, i get again the same message . it is an ntfs drive
<Alarm> error messages are like /media/win5 is occupied , or not enough permition
<fdoving> Alarm: remove it from fstab. or comment the line, add # at the beginning.
<Alarm> some how my system is keeping somewhere stored that it MUST mount on /media/win5 . when i remove that directory i get the error that i it cant mount on /media/win5
<Alarm> fdoving, Alarm> in the fstab there is nothing listed about the /dev/sda1 device .
<pulaski> hello
<fdoving> Alarm: ok, can you pastebin /etc/fstab ?
<Alarm> sure
<Alarm> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Alarm> but u wont see anything according to the /dev/sda1
<Alarm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18602/
<fdoving> Alarm: ok, what about 'dmesg|tail -n20'
<pulaski>  just noticed on my newly installed feisty fawn my thumb drive is not being mounted.  The live cd for kubuntu mounted it no problem.  Has anyone elese had this experience?
<lucas_> Hi, need hepl for an ati / flgrx driver installation
<fdoving> !ati | lucas_
<ubotu> lucas_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alarm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18603/
<MalMen> hello, i am trying to make a live-cd based on Kubuntu, is possible install nvidia and ati drivers, and on boot know if have opengl support or not?
<lucas_> i ve read the tuto on wiki.cchtml but it does work at all
<Alarm> the upper link
<lucas_> ok thanks
<lucas_> will check it out
<luapv> lucas_: have you tried using envy?
<fdoving> Alarm: then 'cat /media/.hal-mtab'
<lucas_> nop
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  does that file remind u something ? :)
<|ericsson|> Alarm: yup
<lucas_> luapv: no is that a good method for feisty ?
* |ericsson| is followin conversation with keen eyes
<scast> How can I enable module UserDir on Apache running on Festy?
<luapv> lucas_: i've used it to install the nvidia drivers, and it worked with no problems at all
<Alarm> fdoving,  nothing returned
<luapv> lucas_: you can get it from http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<fdoving> scast: 'sudo a2enmod userdir'
<lucas_> ok but do you know wich version it installs ?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: did you replace the newly created with the old ones again?
<scast> Thank you.
<luapv> lucas_: btw, i'm on feisty
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  yes
<henri_> hi, could anyone tell me where to put own .sh files that should be executed before kde starts?
<lucas_> I' mean which version of the driver 8.34.8 ? 8.xx.x?
<Alarm> fdoving,  there is also a file: .hal-mtab-lock
<fdoving> Alarm: ok. no pmount-hal mounted devices.
<fdoving> Alarm: that means no kded/mediamanager mounted devices.
<luapv> lucas_: it will download the latest drivers from ati
<Alarm> fdoving,  thats something i was told that kde tried to mount them so udev couldnt
<lucas_> hm, will this create incompatibilty issue when I upgrade th e kernel
<Alarm> thats why i get the message could not open /media/win5 it is allready occupied
<lucas_> luapv: I guess it does
<fdoving> Alarm: do you have udev setup to mount it for you?
<Alarm> when i do pmout /dev/sda1 i can enter the partition , but once i turn it off and on again , i have to pmount it again
<Alarm> fdoving,  honestly , i didnt touch anything on udev
<pulaski> the 7.04 live cd mounted the usb thumb drive on the mount "point /media/THUMB DRIVE" but had no fstab entry.  Would creatin a mount point eg /mnt/THUMB for it on my installed 7.04?
<Alarm> i dont know if it does something automatically
<fdoving> Alarm: good.
<luapv> henri_: trying putting your .sh scripts in ".kde/Autostart/" which is located in your home folder
<sylvisj> can anyone help me with using httptunnel?
<henri_> luapv: thanks!
<lucas_> luapv: I'm not very confident with such scripts
<sylvisj> IT's installed, but, well... I can't find any info on actually using it
<Alarm> fdoving,  if u will find the solution , believe me many people in here would like to know what it was hehe including me :)
<luapv> lucas_: sorry than, i can't be of help, as i have an nvidia card
<lucas_> luapv:  thanks
<sylvisj> anyon?
<aaroncampbell> What is a java app that should be able to print?  I'm trying to track down a printing problem in Zend Studio, and I'd like to try printing from another java-based app.  I have eclipse, but they are telling me that the version Kubuntu has doesn't print
<luapv> lucas_: check out this link, maybe it can be of some help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<aaroncampbell> Are there any java-based office applications?  Or text editors?
<fdoving> Alarm: what does 'cat /sys/block/sda/removable' say?
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ cat /sys/block/sda/removable
<Alarm> 0
<Alarm> the drive is turned on
<sylvisj> Looking for someone who can help me use httptunnel
<luapv> lucas_: oops, i should have pasted this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2Fati
<fdoving> Alarm: ok. it's marked as non-removable. that's your problem.
<henri_> luapv: damn, the problem is that the command is "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 storage" so I have to have a moment for entering correct passwords...
<lucas_> luapv: Thank you,
<fdoving> Alarm: echo '/dev/sda1'|sudo tee -a /etc/pmount.allow
<Alarm> fdoving,  i was getting some strange dmesg yesterday about mounting it under windows and do a chkdsk , do u want me to check in my history to see if i can find them ?
<lucas_> luapv:  It's for edgy, and I don't know if it really apply to feisty
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ echo '/dev/sda1'|sudo tee -a /etc/pmount.allow
<Alarm> Password:
<Alarm> /dev/sda1
<fdoving> Alarm: good. now cycle the power or unplug-replug it.
<Alarm> ok
<Alarm> ok, the dialog box appeared to open it in a new window , Yes/cancle . i assume yes
<fdoving> doesn't matter, it's already mounted.
<fdoving> Alarm: the dialog didn't appear before, right?
<Alarm> fdoving,  also an older dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18474/ with the volume is dirty
<Alarm> no , it was appearing , but when i was pressing i was getting . cannot open /media/win5 it is allready occupied
<RyMan> Hey guys, I need a little help here.
<Alarm> ehmmm, and i get exactly the same message now aswell
<RyMan> It's K-Ryan
<Alarm> the mount point /med.... is occupied
<fdoving> Alarm: so, what's mounted on /media/win5 ?
* |ericsson| spanks Alarm and his drive with a fat trout!
<RyMan> At sometime or another I probably mentioned that my DVD drive never opened, and it didn't have a little paper clip hole.
<Alarm> and it tries to open it to : system:/media/sda1
<Alarm> fdoving,  nothing
<RyMan> Now for some reason, on boot up, IT OPENED!
<jesusiyo> #kubuntu-es
<RyMan> But now it won't stay closed.
<Alarm> rockpc:/media# umount /media/win5
<Alarm> umount: /media/win5: not mounted
<fdoving> Alarm: ohwell.. umount isn't ware of pmounted devices. now unplug the device. - does /media/win5 exist?
<Alarm> but as u said it has to do with kde and udev that try to mount it
<sylvisj> I could use help with httptunnel, if anyone could help me
<fdoving> Alarm: no, udev doesn't do mounting.
<Alarm> fdoving,  yes the win5 remains
<fdoving> Alarm: ok. check the contents of win5.
<Alarm> its empty
<fdoving> Alarm: ls -la
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ ls -la /media/win5
<Alarm> total 8
<Alarm> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4096 2007-05-01 13:13 .
<Alarm> drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 2007-05-01 18:32 ..
<Bluetooth> hi all
<Bluetooth> is anybody good in PHP and PEAR?
<aaroncampbell> Bluetooth: probably the people in ##PHP
<Graham> I'm alright with PHP.
<Alarm> thats what i get with ls -la
<Bluetooth> I need to install some PEAR packeges to my server
<Alarm> of course the drive is turned off now
<aaroncampbell> What is a java app that should be able to print?  I'm trying to track down a printing problem in Zend Studio, and I'd like to try printing from another java-based app.  I have eclipse, but they are telling me that the version Kubuntu has doesn't print
<aaroncampbell> Are there any java-based office applications?  Or text editors?
<kc0eks> hello all :) recent windows convert, figured id come here and say hey.
<fdoving> Alarm: does cat /proc/mounts say anything about sda? (you don't need to paste it).
<Alarm> not at all
<fdoving> Alarm: what if you delete the win5 directory, then plug the device in?
<|ericsson|> Hi there kc0eks, welcome..
<Alarm> it tells me it cannot open /media/win5
<fdoving> Alarm: re-check /etc/fstab
<fdoving> Alarm: go all the way up, and all the way down.
<Alarm> nothing about sda1 or win5
<fdoving> Alarm: it shouldn't tell you that. pmount auto-creates the mountpoints.
<Alarm> well, so what should i try now
<fdoving> Alarm: what version of kubuntu is this?
<Alarm> its not kubuntu, debian etch
<highlander_> que es lo nuevo en linux?
<fdoving> Alarm: ah. that explains it. i have no clue what's the default way to handle this in debian etch. ask #debian
<Alarm> it would be the same thing on kubuntu , its debian undernieth
<fairo> where can i get a codec .3gp for mplayer?
<fdoving> Alarm: no. it's not exactly the same. ask #debian.
<Alarm> fdoving,  believe me, they couldnt help me either :)
<Alarm> its now 2 days i am runing in forums, google and channels in freenode with that issue
<fdoving> get kubuntu.
<Alarm> i had
<Alarm> edgy
<Alarm> also i had dapper
<|ericsson|> !es > highlander
<highlander_> quiciera saber que es lo nuevo en kubuntu
<scast> highlander_: #kubuntu-es
<scast> !spanish | highlander_
<ubotu> highlander_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Alarm> edgy was good, for some reason feisty didnt like my system that much
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  we are still in the same spot where we started from :)
<|ericsson|> Alarm: not really...now we know that your system doesn't like you anymore :)
<highlander_> gracias
<|ericsson|> I'm not doing anything productful atm, just sitting and glaring into the screen, following mysterious USB problems ;)
<Alarm> i also read this: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/127
<Alarm> although its about card readers
<aaroncampbell> What is a java app that should be able to print?  I'm trying to track down a printing problem in Zend Studio, and I'd like to try printing from another java-based app.  I have eclipse, but they are telling me that the version Kubuntu has doesn't print
<aaroncampbell> Are there any java-based office applications?  Or text editors?
<|ericsson|> flashdrive -fstype=vfat,rw,gid=100,umask=002 :/dev/flashdrive
<highlander_> tengo un problema con el Amarok de Kubuntu, no puedo reproducir MP3
<|ericsson|> Alarm: what was your umask set to?
<Alarm> i dont have a fstab entry
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: did you try google? or freshmeat? or packages.ubuntu.com ?
<LjL> !es | highlander_
<ubotu> highlander_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> !mp3 > highlander_    (highlander_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aaroncampbell> fdoving: I tried looking through all the packages, and even searched for "java" in them, but didn't really see anything.
<scast> highlander_: te estamos mandando a #kubuntu-es porque en realidad no hablamos espaol.
<|ericsson|> Alarm: I don't get it, your problem is the weirdest I've seen in a long time ;)
<Alarm> maybe something screwed up the system
<|ericsson|> Alarm: Have you tried using flash-sticks, usb-memories?
<Alarm> i dont got any
* |ericsson| sends usb-stick through DCC to Alarm
<Alarm> i google about that occupied error but i dont see anything at all
<|ericsson|> Anyone know what kind of port localhost:ipp is?
<fdoving> |ericsson|: grep ipp /etc/services
<fdoving> it's printing.
<fdoving> probably cups.
<|ericsson|> fdoving: thought I'd blocked cups through bastille :/
<|ericsson|> fdoving: but right you are, Internet printing..
<Alarm> fdoving,  when pressing on the "OK" on the dialog box that appears when i turn on the drive, what command does it run on the backround
<Alarm> i dont really know how or what way should i look about it in google
<highlander_> si los vi gracias ljl
<fdoving> Alarm: do you run kde in debian?
<Alarm> yes
<fdoving> Alarm: then #debian-kde is good.
* Aelwyn is back.
<Alarm> okie :) i will try also there
<Alarm> :)
<fdoving> Alarm: in kubuntu it runs 'pmount-hal' with some hal url and options.
<fdoving> !away > aelwyn
<Alarm> okie
<highlander_> no problem i estand tha englsh, but no much
<Alarm> fdoving,  when i run pmount /dev/sda1 it works well , it mounts without any problem
<Alarm> even if i remove it safely , and then turn it off/on again , i have to manualy pmount it again
<|ericsson|> Anyone knows how to run in KDE gui as root?
<fdoving> Alarm: yeah, but its about hal policies etc. ask #debian-kde they probably know. i don't have any debian machine to help you figure out how this is handled in debian.
<Alarm> debian-kde seems to be dead
<Alarm> sudo app
<fdoving> Alarm: then wait for someone to answer.
<Alarm> :)
<|ericsson|> Alarm: need root :s
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  install debian hehe
<|ericsson|> Alarm: I have it on another machine, but as usual..no gui :)
<Alarm> i remember when samba was asking me for the root password  :)
<Alarm> on kubuntu i mean .
<Alarm> it couldnt accept my sudo pass
<|ericsson|> Alarm: ...so, how to you use filemanager e.t.c as root? ;)
<Alarm> dude its like 5 months ago, i cant remember what i did to have root
<|ericsson|> :)
<murali> hello all.. i'm a newbie.. and i need help to configure internet over a LAN. .. where mine is the only linux machine,where as all the others are windows machines including the server..
<MidMark> murali: the problem'
<MidMark> ?
<highlander_> who know to angeltronix?
<murali> MidMark: the problem is that i'm not even able to ping other computers over the network,let alone get access to the internet.. the server runs DHCP
<|ericsson|> Alarm: kdesu konqueror, that worked ;)
<murali> i tried runnin sudo dhclient eth0..but it doesn work.. i've an external NIC
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  sudo kate would also work
<|ericsson|> Alarm: not to access a root dir as root user ;)
<Alarm> oh thats what u wanted
<|ericsson|> Alarm: kind of ;)
<MidMark> murali: your ethernet card is recognized? Can you see eth0?
<highlander_> how can i install kubuntu or ubuntu in my telephon?
<MidMark> if yes just configure it via system-settings->network
<amigrave> if I want to convert a ubuntu installation to kubuntu, all I have to do is to install the package kubuntu-desktop or is not as easy ?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's all you ahve to do
<amigrave> cool
<Daisuke_Ido> and select kde when you start up
<murali> MidMark: well,it does show eth0.. but i'm a little lost here.. i've an inbuilt NIC which doesn work and the other is the external.. i've a dual boot system with windows n the net seems to work jus fine on windows.. but i'm facing problems on kubuntu.. do u think it mite be a driver prob?
<Daisuke_Ido> so there's one tiny extra step, no problem though
<amigrave> and will kdm be used or gdm  ?
<RytmenPinnen> what exactly I supposed to write in the "command" for making a shortcut to steam
<MidMark> murali: no if you see eth0 then as said go to system settings->network and configure it, that's all
<Daisuke_Ido> i *think* it still uses gdm, i'm not 100% on that though
<RytmenPinnen> right now I have wine /home/alex/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe but that doesnt work
<amigrave> Daisuke_Ido: I guess it can be changed in /etc/default  ?
<Daisuke_Ido> put the path in quotes
<Daisuke_Ido> amigrave: i would imagine
<Daisuke_Ido> RytmenPinnen: wine "/home/alex/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe"
<MidMark> amigrave: there is a problem with kubuntu+gdm->you will have only end session and not reboot, halt ecc.
<Daisuke_Ido> it sees the space between program and files
<MidMark> this is just fixed and will reach updates soon I hope
<|ericsson|> omg, now I'm lost again...can't backup complete dir...
<Daisuke_Ido> amigrave: so apt-get install kdm
<RytmenPinnen> aha thanks
<|ericsson|> sudo tar -g /var/log/tar-incremental.log -zcvf /backup/backedup_file.tar.gz /home/ericsson/folder_to_backup/   <--- Wouldn't that do the whole folder_to_backup (including files)?
<holgi> does anyone know ho to active search input field in the kde search menu or is this just a special suse feature
<murali> MidMark:i did tht and it still doesnt work... is there something else needed jus cuz the server is runnin windows on it??
<MidMark> what doesn't work? Internet? give more infos
<amigrave> Daisuke_Ido: MidMark : Thanks all.
<RytmenPinnen> Daisuke_Ido: I'm getting a error now when using the shortcut but starting the good old "cd into directory way" still works
<RytmenPinnen> do I need a workpath maby?
<faust> hi, anyone knows how to type ESC key using ascii or unicode? my keyboard isnt typing somekeys but i dont know how to type them using something like alt+code
<BluesKaj> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke_Ido> RytmenPinnen: the other option is to put \ after program (Program\ Files)
<Daisuke_Ido> at least, i think that should works
<Daisuke_Ido> *-s
<murali> MidMark:i cannot even ping other computers on the network,let alone havin internet access
<jesusiyo> #kubuntu-es
<MidMark> murali: if dhcp doesn't work try to set manually ip, netmask and gateway
<bonaldo2000> Does anyone have any ideas as to why my vlc player garbles the sound of some .avi files? Kaffeine plays the same files fine...
<slow-motion> hallo
<radiohullu> hi all
<_Johny> radiohullu, HI
<radiohullu> howto install Kubuntu 7.04 from commandline (old way) not inside kde?
<_Johny> Hello... I'd need the default bash.rc config file, because maine just dissapeared. Anyone could help?
<korobase> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC....
<korobase> Help me.all.
<korobase> How to fix this bug?
<amigrave> heard of the rumour about dell shipping pc's preinstalled with ubuntu ?
<korobase> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC....
<_Johny> amigrave, Have you?
<korobase> How to fix this bug?
<radiohullu> howto install Kubuntu 7.04 from commandline (old way) not inside kde? is there old fashion way to install kubuntu? anyone?!
<fdoving> radiohullu: yes there is, the alternate cd/iso does that.
<amigrave> _Johny: well I call it rumours : http://news.com.com/Dell+picks+Ubuntu+for+Linux+PCs/2100-7344_3-6180419.html
<korobase> Any one can help me?
<highlander_> como puedo instalar Kubuntu o ubuntu en mi telefono movil?
<fdoving> radiohullu: oem cd? the alternate installer cd.
<amigrave> but if it turns out to be true, it would be cool that both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop being installed, so people can discover kde out of the box when shipping their ubuntu pc
<wirelessmonkey> korobase: what do you need?
<_Johny> amigrave, Couldn't it be possible - Ubuntu is the most used Linux ditro. And If I were in Dell I'd seriously think about putting it on the line...
<amigrave> _Johny: I know, I'm just saying that if ubuntu was installed on those pc's, if kubuntu-desktop was installed too, people would have the choice to discover kde when selcting it when starting their session
<wirelessmonkey> I'm with you on that one amigrave
<wirelessmonkey> gnome for the less-saavy new users, for ease.
<_Johny> amigrave, I'd prefer to say , It's more important they get to know the power of Linux at all, but I do know, on the other hand It'd be rather impossible without a powerful desktop
<tom_> hey im having a problem, when compiz/beryl is enabled, my window contents dont seem to refresh (e.g. the progress bar stops moving, but the title still changes so i know its still working)
<_Johny> Can anyone just paste me the default config of the bash.rc file?
<NightBird> _Johny, if you want to restore your bash.rc file, couldn't you just reconfigure?
<sdf> hi
<NightBird> hi
<scast> NightBird: he probably just deleted it.
<wirelessmonkey> hi
<sdf> how can i change splashscreen in ubuntu?
<_Johny> NightBird, I could If i know how - I've already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash"...
<NightBird> scast, yes, wouldn't a reconfigure restore it?
<scast> Apparently not.
<NightBird> _Johny, hm....
<_Johny> sdf, !google
<sdf> splash screens
<NightBird> what about removing then reinstalling it?
<sdf> please johny
<_Johny> ...
<_Johny> NightBird, You mean removing the entire shell and then reinstalling?
<sdf> this room for help for ubuntu??
<tom_> an
<sdf> right?
<NightBird> sdf, this is a room for help with kubuntu, yes...
<wirelessmonkey> sdf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-860336ddfd132cb25712427a8c583398cee6fd96
<NightBird> _Johny, I don't know.... I would think that reconfiguring would set it up...
<sdf> i want to know how can i change splash screens??
<pdallago> i just installed kubuntu feisty
<wirelessmonkey> congratulations
<wirelessmonkey> hope you like it pdallago
<pdallago> everything was working fine, until i had to reset the machine
<NightBird> sdf, in the system settings
<NightBird> there should be a splash screen section
<pdallago> now I'm stuck with a resolution of 640x480
<sdf> in ubuntu??
<pdallago> it seems like something screwed up my xorg.conf
<pdallago> I think can fix it myself, but I'm wondering why this happened
<Daisuke_Ido> you know, i wonder...  the people that have issues with the OS come here for help, it makes me wonder how many people are out there using it with no problems
<sdf> nightbird: how can i do it in ubuntu?
<NightBird> pdallago, did you install your video card drivers before the restart?
<NightBird> sdf, have you tried asking in #ubuntu?
<highlander_> como puedo instalar linux en mi celular?
<sdf> ok
<NightBird> I know that kubuntu has it in the system settings task pane
<pdallago> NightBird: no, but it was working when i first logged in
<NightBird> hm...
<pdallago> NightBird: the only thing I did is change the default resolution
<wirelessmonkey> pdallago: what video card? Do you have the drivers installed?  It can happen if the driver module changed.
<NightBird> yeah, I know my drivers when they installed did an auto detect then chose the worst setting for my setup
<pdallago> wirelessmonkey: i have an ATI. How could the driver change after installation if I didn't install any new packets?
<NightBird> I had to go in and fix that
<aaroncampbell> What is a java app that should be able to print?  I'm trying to track down a printing problem in Zend Studio, and I'd like to try printing from another java-based app.  I have eclipse, but they are telling me that the version Kubuntu has doesn't print
<aaroncampbell> Are there any java-based office applications?  Or text editors?
<wirelessmonkey> pdallago: did you install the flgrx driver, or leave with the default?
<aaroncampbell> that are in the repositories?
<sdlnxgk> how can you tell if your SLI video cards are working??
<pdallago> wirelessmonkey: I was using the default driver, which worked fine after the installation
<stoft> aaroncampbell: jedit maybe? text editor made in java
<NightBird> aaroncampbell, like OpenOffice?  Though I think Open Office is more of a system that makes use of Java, and isn't based off of it...
<radiohullu> thank you for all helping, bye
<aaroncampbell> NightBird: I thought of Open Office, but when you run it, ps aux | grep -i java doesn't show it, so I don't think that's what I'm looking for
<NightBird> ok
<wirelessmonkey> pdallago: you win the weird award... does your xorg.conf have other available resolutions? I've found that the dpkg reconfigure often hoses my nvidia setup. I'm afraid I'm at a loss.
<pdallago> wirelessmonkey: no, it seems all the other modelines have gone away
<pdallago> i have just checked and I don't have direct rendering enabled
<pdallago> so I'm not exactly sure what drivers I'm using
<pdallago> but according to the X log file, it should be the RADEON driver
<ghost07> Hello
<ghost07> How eveeryone.
<ghost07> How do I jump to another channel?
<ghost07> I want to go to #ubuntu-bugs
<holycow> type in /join #ubuntu-bugs
<NightBird> /join #otherchannel?
<ghost07> thank you holy cow. :)
<wirelessmonkey> pdallago: in xorg.conf section "device" should have Identifier and Driver
<pdallago> wirelessmonkey: yes, i have driver "ati" in there
<aaroncampbell> stoft: I don't see jedit in the repos.  I see jed, but that doesn't seem to be java based
<sdlnxgk> pdallago, have you tried to use envy??
<sdlnxgk> I love it works great every time..
<pdallago> sdlnxgk: what's that?
<yurimxpxman> how can I assign the multimedia keys for use with Amarok?
<stoft> aaroncampbell: your right, neither do I. thought it would be there. they have debs at their site: http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=download
<sdlnxgk> it's an installer for nvidia and ati drivers
<pdallago> sdlnxgk: I'd rather not use that kind of stuff, since it means trouble when upgrading later
<amigrave> _Johny: seems not to be a rumor afterall : http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/05/01/13147.aspx
<pdallago> I have a bunch of lines like this in my Xorg.0.log
<pdallago> (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (width too large for virtual size)
<pdallago> so it seems the virtual size is the problem
<sdlnxgk> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sdlnxgk> pdallago, what do you mean???
<sdlnxgk> pdallago, i upgrade just fine using it..
<sdlnxgk> I just dropped into a shell after installing then restarted xserver and BAM was up and running in two mins
<RytmenPinnen> is there a way to request package update for the adept servers? ardour has just release version 2.0
<pdallago> sdlnxgk: you know how automatix or easyubuntu mess with your system? I was thinking this was similar
<sdlnxgk> nope
<pdallago> sdlnxgk: but I'll take a look later
<sdlnxgk> pdallago, when you want to upgrade just clear the drivers from menu
<sdlnxgk> pdallago, then upgrade and rerun envy :)
<pdallago> mmh, I think I know why X is screwing things up
<pdallago> my video card has a tv output, which doesn't handle more than 640x480
<aaroncampbell> If I need to have java set up on my system (to run a couple applications), which one should I get from the repos?  It seems like there are multiple options?
<pdallago> so maybe that's why it doesn't let me use more than that
<pdallago> (even though I'm currently using a monitor)
<holycow> aaroncampbell, latest one, java6
<holycow> and you probable want the jre (java runtime envrionment)
<aaroncampbell> holycow: So use SUN?
<aaroncampbell> vs blackdown
<holycow> java is now gpld, no reason to use blackdown anymore (or soon will be or something like that)
<holycow> thus, yes
<jesusiyo> #kubuntu-es
<sdlnxgk> anyone using SLI mode??
<aaroncampbell> thanks holycow, that's exactly what I needed
<jesusiyo> how install wine and universe
<stoft> jesusiyo: by universe do you mean the universe repository?
<holycow> aaroncampbell, 'welcome
<stoft> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<highlander_> hola a todos
<RytmenPinnen> Will I need -dev of requiered libs to compile stuff
<RytmenPinnen> I'm gonna try to compile ardour 2.0.... it doesnt say anywhere that i need them but for compileing the older versions it said i needed them
<stoft> RytmenPinnen: probably yes.
<RytmenPinnen> k
<shampoonator> hi, can i someone set the montitor hz / reslotution in the xorg.conf?
<RytmenPinnen> shampoonator:  you got that annoying resolution when activating nvidia drivers problem?
<shampoonator> RytmenPinnen.. well now that you mention it.. i activated nvidia drivers yes oO
<RytmenPinnen> and you're stuck on low resolution?
<micha_> hi
<RytmenPinnen> try following this
<shampoonator> now im stuck at low hz
<RytmenPinnen> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<highlander_> hola
<RytmenPinnen> I had the exact same problem yesterday, I didnt manage to fix the problem but today everything just works for some reason
<shampoonator> thx.. ill be back
<highlander_> necesi que alguien me pueda decir como instalar kubuntu en mi telefono movil
<pablin29> help hp laserjet 1020 how to
<pablin29> in feisty fawn 7.04
<pablin29> help please
<pablin29> hp laserjet 1020 configuration
<highlander_> cual es la direccion de irc en Managua,Nicaragua?
<stoft> !es | highlander_
<ubotu> highlander_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<redfive> anyone know where i can get good widgets for KDE?
<roguejedix> Er, could someone tell me why my nvidia drivers won't enable?
<redfive> i had to download the ones on the nvidia site and install them
<roguejedix> Is it hard?
<emonkey> which kernel should be taken with an AMD sempron?
<redfive> nope
<highlander_> gracias
<redfive> amd64?
<highlander_> nos vemos
<emonkey> no
<redfive> still amd
<RytmenPinnen> arent sempron 64bits? or am I wrong
<redfive> should be
<emonkey> hmm
<reagleBRKLN> does kpowersave have a dcop interface? I want to crontab a suspand to ram at midnight
<redfive> you will probebly have to recompile after the fact
<pdallago> I found the culprit for my problem
<emonkey> model name      : AMD Sempron(tm)   2400+
<redfive> get the headers and enable the sempron arch
<RytmenPinnen> isnt it possible to use the regular kernel that well, I use :P
<RytmenPinnen> (im no expert and I dont really know what im talking about) :D
<pablin29> hp laserjet 1020 help
<stoft> pdallago: what was it?
<pdallago> the Monitor & Display settings in the kde configuration panel is messing my xorg.conf
<redfive> use the amd64 kernel
<shampoonator> RytmenPinnen:  thx this         Option "UseEdidFreqs" "no"  seems to work
<pdallago> It changes the virtual size back to "640 480" so I cannot get resolutions bigger than that
<pdallago> is there any way I can restore the original xorg.conf I had after installation?
<shampoonator> pdallago:  yeah the kde kontroll center is bullshit
<stoft> reagleBRKLN: open "kdcop" and explore the dcop interface of all apps that have one
<pdallago> shampoonator: actually, I'm using the kubuntu one
<roguejedix> redfive: You wouldn't happen to know if GeForce2 is still suported by the very latest drivers, would you?
<reagleBRKLN> stoft: cool, thanks
<RytmenPinnen> I'm glad you got out of what mess, I was utterly frustrated yesterday when I was locked on 640x480 reolution its extreemly hard to google or do anything with that resu
<redfive> roguejedix: its not, you need the legacy drivers
<shampoonator> pdallago:  well that one is not really better :)
<stoft> reagleBRKLN: power-manager has a suspend dcop method (command?)
<redfive> you need the legacy for anything GF 5200 nad below i believe
<stoft> reagleBRKLN: not sure if it's suspend to RAM.
<shampoonator> ha nice..
<shampoonator> now i just wait till my headache is gone g*
<roguejedix> redfive: Thanks
<redfive> sure
<bobby> hello I have a question
<redfive> if you download the ones off the nvidia side and put them in your home dir
<stoft> reagleBRKLN: the really cool thing with dcop is coupling e.g. kalarm to amarok to play a certain song at a certain time :)
<nuu> anybody running KDE on a sony vaio ?
<stoft> !ask | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gost87> ubuntu-net
<bobby> I just upgrade kubuntu to fiesty now my hpfs/nfts is not reabable
<redfive> thi is how I did it, hit ctrl + ald + F1 and log in as root, then do /etc/init.d/kdm stop, then go the place you downloaded the driver and do sh NVIDIA(shatever the filenae is)
<bobby> external hard drive
<stoft> !ntfs | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<redfive> is should ask your to update the xorg.conf
<stoft> !ntfs-3g|bobby
<ubotu> bobby: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<redfive> then do /etc/init.d/kdm start
<shampoonator> i like stoft.. i want my own
<shampoonator> oh well
<shampoonator> i like the bot ><
<roguejedix> redfive: Okay, got it written down. Thanks again
<shampoonator> s/stoft/ubotu/ ....
<reagleBRKLN> this did it `dcop kpowersave KPowersaveIface do_suspendToRAM`
<redfive> sure
<reagleBRKLN> i'll make that a midnight kalarm
<stoft> bobby: check your fstab to see if the umask is setting ownership/readonly etc. to root
<stoft> reagleBRKLN: nice :)
<shampoonator> well cya folks
<roguejedix> redfive: What about the drivers I downloaded via apt? Should I remove them?
<stoft> reagleBRKLN: a cronjob would of course do that even if kde isn't running, but that might not be an issue
<reagleBRKLN> stoft: uh-huh, but i'm always logged in
<stoft> yay, I was mistaken for the bot for a moment, I failed the turing test...
<nuu> stoft ;)
<redfive> roguejedix, i never used them, if they have a legacy package for you GF 2 they might work
<redfive> roguejedix, BTW i still have my GF2 and it runs kubuntu great!
<stoft> !turing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mahdi> or passed, if you prefer being a robot
<roguejedix> redfive: Yeah, mine should too. Now that I've downgraded to Edgy it just went on strike, though
<redfive> i loved my FG2 Ti
<redfive> thers guys thay wont give up thire FG4 still
<roguejedix> redfive: Okay, gotta restart X. I hope I see that nvidia logo soon
* meduxa is back.
<skudkiller> bonjour, une aide pour faire marcher sdcard integrer a un portable zd7000 sur feisty ?
<heinkel_111> !fr | skudkiller
<ubotu> skudkiller: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<skudkiller> ok
<mahdi> au revoir, bon chance avec ca problem.
<MukiEX> As someone who tried gnome ubuntu (but really prefers KDE to gnome), I just wanna suggest the inclusion of Ubuntu's default DEB opener, or the default installation of any similar KDE tool.
<MukiEX> Its ability to install deb packages, and access apt for any missing dependencies automatically, is gold. =3
<mahdi> anyone know if/when the kubuntu.org repo will be up for fiesty?
<|ericsson|> I don't know what to make of this, sometimes I get 800x600 resolution after boot, sometimes 1024 and sometimes 1280. Any ideas as to why?
<raylu> Care pastbinning your xorg.conf?
<|ericsson|> Almost like screenresolution=random@boot ;)
<|ericsson|> !paste
<chemist109> |ericsson|: Have you checked your xorg.conf each time?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raylu> model of monitor would help too
<|ericsson|> chemist109: yeah, checked log as well..
<wallen> hi all, knetwork manager isn't managing my wireless cards, anyone else having this problem?
<chemist109> |ericsson|: Are you using DPMS to detect monitor settings?  'Cause I'll bet that it's getting bad info on some boots.
<|ericsson|> Can take a while to paste, only got 800 resolution now ;)
<|ericsson|> chemist109: it said it's on, but I'm not sure it's working
<kjackson> How can I list items alphabetically in kmenu?
<chemist109> |ericsson|: I'll bet it clears up if you set the monitor timings manually.
<wallen> is anyone else having a huge slow down in X.org on boot?
<chemist109> |ericsson|: Just be careful!  You can fry a monitor that way.
<|ericsson|> chemist109: I tried setting v- & h-sync earlier but didn't work that well :)
<roguejedix> redfive: Worked like a charm
<kory_> wallen: I had to remove knetworkmanager to get wireless to work... uses a new backend which doesn't support my Linksys WMP54G (ralink rt2500)
<chemist109> |ericsson|: Well, that was what I suggested, so there goes that idea.
<|ericsson|> Ok, this would be the general .conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18646/
<wallen> kory_ thanks you, I have the same card, is rutilt working for you now?
<chemist109> |ericsson|: You commented out the DPMS line when you set v and h?
<kory_> wallen: a ralink chip might slow down boot due to loadind extra unneeded drivers
<|ericsson|> Since it's an old TNT2 card in this, I've loaded the older drivers obviously
<facugaich> How do I set refresh rates in xorg,conf?
<wallen> kory_ no, that's not it, when I use the vesa driver it's fine, the via driver makes a process called "events" soar to using 97% of my cpu
<|ericsson|> chemist109: no, didn't comment out
<kory_> wallen: just did it at cli with iwconfig... my desktop doesn't roam networks anyway
<chemist109> |ericsson|: you might try that, no guarantee
<wallen> kory_ sure do it the old fashion way!
<|ericsson|> It's just rather odd that I get random resolutions...I bet if I reboot now, then I'll get either 1024 or 1280 :)
<MajorApus> are we alloud to talk about things like playing mp3s (technically illegal) and/or stealing said mp3s?
<chemist109> facugaich: You must be very careful doing that.  Here's a link to an Ubuntu tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<raylu> MajorApus, no, and
<kory_> wallen: way that actually works :) ... wish knetworkmanager worked for my notebook, still a little ways to go, I guess
<wallen> does anyone in here have a via unichrome video chip?
<raylu> I believe playinig MP3s legality issue is only in some countries
<wallen> kory_ yah, that's weird
<raylu> *yes, you are allowed to talk about them
<|ericsson|> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aleksanteri> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> ...
<wallen> on first boot it worked, and then after ther it disappeared
<aleksanteri> what app to use to install a kdm theme?
<raylu> !kde | aleksanteri
<ubotu> aleksanteri: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<wallen> aleksanteri, kcontrol
<MajorApus> yes and playing HD DVDs is only a legality issue in some countries as well
<aleksanteri> raylu: kde != kdm :P
<aleksanteri> wallen: k i'll take a deeper look then
<raylu> yeah, but !kdm doesn't work :P
<wallen> aleksanteri, look in system
<kory_> aleksanteri: you can go to System Settings -> Appearance -> KDM Themes... but it doesn't have an Admin button... can use 'kdesu systemsettings'
<wallen> kory_ just use kcontrol and you get the old interface
<wallen> (which is better)
<kory_> wallen: yeah, much prefer kcontrol, but I don't see KDM... ?
<MajorApus> so where can I go to talk about said illegal activities
<|ericsson|> This is one of the latest entries in /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Dakoki> hi!
* wallen opens kcontrol
<Dakoki> i have some problems on boot
<kory_> oh, nm... under Sys Admin
<Dakoki> it stops at powernow
<Dakoki> i am in sqafe mode
<wallen> yup, system administration
<Dakoki> someone can helme?
<aleksanteri> kory_: thx that worked :P
<raylu> What do I do if I want the old wlanmanager?
<kory_> and it does have an Admin button... I keep forgetting how much I don't like systemsettings
<malik__> can some one tell me how to do batch resize in Krita?
<raylu> malik__, have you tried the krita documentation?
<wallen> kory_ system settings is a pain
<wallen> but if you want simple you have it
<Tired_> How does one troubleshoot a complete system freeze in Kubuntu?
<Tired_> Like, mouse and keyboard do nothing, ssh stops working, tota freeze
<raylu> Tired_, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<kory_> wallen: changes every release, never has all the options, missing Admin buttons (for me, at least)
<Tired_> That will tell me why it froze and make it not freeze again?
<wallen> kory_ yah
<pdallago> kory_: I agree
<raylu> Tired_, no, that will give you a console that you can work in :D
<Dakoki> it stops at starting powernowd i have restored my old xconf and the problem persist
<wallen> well, I just wished they'd stop screwing with konquerors menus...
<juhis> hi all
<raylu> no such thing as a magic butotn, sorry :P
<Tired_> Oh, and that does nothing when its frozen, nor does SSHing in from a remote machine (and existing ssh sessions freeze also)
<raylu> !hi | juhis
<wallen> Dakoki, what stops at powernowd?
<wallen> book?
<ubotu> juhis: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wallen> err, boot?
<Dakoki> virtualbox
<malik__> raylu: i cudnt see anything regarding batch resizing in the krita handbook..........may be its called something else.......any help pointing me in right direction?
<|ericsson|> H:37.8KHz V:60.2Hz works but still only a 800x600 resolution
<chemist109> |ericsson|: Are your nvidia drivers working?
<Dakoki> i tont know what goes next
<Tired_> it's not an X lockup, the whole system freezes
<raylu> Sorry, never tried Krita before, malik__
<Dakoki> i have tried to unistall it but i cant
<juhis> just installed kubuntu 7.02, only problem is that konqueror dont surf in internet, still network is ok
<raylu> Tired_, have you tried the system log?
<|ericsson|> chemist109: I'm not sure anymore, as I said: I get the right (1280) sometimes :)
<wallen> Dakoki, ah, sorry, never have used that
<Tired_> yeah...right before each freeze, there's an error about networkmanager...
<raylu> What do I do if I want the old wlanmanager?
<chemist109> |ericsson|: Maybe the video card is dying...
<Graham> What options can I use when mounting a samba share so that I have full read/write access to the share?
* romain_ hello
<Tired_> something like "<WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks"
<|ericsson|> chemist109: starting to suspect
<Dakoki> but how i can edit the batch start to modify it
<raylu> Tired_, not sure there. I like the look and feel of the new network manager, but...it doesn't work :P
<Tired_> i don't use it at all
<|ericsson|> chemist109: apt-get install new-video-card-from-wall-mart <--- would that work?
<Tired_> plain old wired ethernet with static IP over here
<romain_> I' have a problem with internet. Someone could help me ?
<raylu> !question | romain_
<ubotu> romain_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<romain_> ok
<juhis> my konqueror net surfing dont work, still i can be here in irc ...
<pdallago> why can't I run adept_installer from my KDE menu?
<wallen> well, it doesn't look like anyone has had my problems with X.org - I'm off to file a bug
<chemist109> |ericsson|: Negative.  You must use: visa apt-get install new-video-card-from-wall-mart
<raylu> Tired_, I suppose you could uninstall it...
<|ericsson|> chemist109: didn't think of that ;)
<Tired_> Google found a link about this error, saying it caused freezes in Feisty with certain wireless cards, but I have no wireless
<Tired_> Oh.  I thought it was part of KDE
<raylu> tire
<romain_> so ican connect to this chat but with konqueror i 'have a message who says that it coud'nt connect to host
<raylu> Tired_, it comes with KDE (I think), but I also think it can be uninstalled
<romain_> (I'm french)
<Tired_> well, we're about to find out  :)
<|ericsson|> romain_: are you behind a firewall/proxy?
<nuu> romain_: could it be the website you're visiting is down ?
<nuu> or that you have a proxy setup ?
<raylu> romain_, 1. try a different web browser 2. #kubuntu-fr 3. try a different website :P
<|ericsson|> 4: use firefox :)
<malik__> can any one tell me if gimp is better option for photo editing or Krita?
<raylu> that would be 1
<|ericsson|> raylu: firefox is not a different browser, it's THE browser ;)
<romain_> yes i' think that i will install firefox, i'have isntall it on windows and i love it !
<raylu> haha. ok
<raylu> oh, wait a sec malik__, try the convert command line tool
<raylu> I used that once and I know it takes multiple filenames... just hope it supports wildcards or you'll have to type it all in
<romain_> nuu: i tried to connect to google so i think that the problem isn't the website
<Tired_> I noticed they're running Kubuntu at the public internet terminals at my local library now...was nice to see.  :)
<|ericsson|> Tired_: getting more (k)ubuntu users due to release of Windows Vista
<Tired_> users is one thing, but the library reaches tons of people, and it says kubuntu right on it in big letters
<yung_> I can't sound work with konqueror in kubuntu 7.04... anybody has same problem?
<romain_> thank you very much all, goog bye and long life to kubuntu !
<yung_> I mean with flash..
<Tired_> I have a quirk with sound in Feisty in Konq...I have to turn the volume up or down once before it'll work.
<juhis> why i cant surf with konqueror?
<|ericsson|> juhis: check if tools->html settings->enable proxy is active
<Tired_> ... I removed networkmanager, but it's still there
<yung_> It seems like alsa doesn't work in KDE,  then how can I get the sound working with flash player..
<juhis> ok, will check that
<Tired_> do I need to reboot to make it realize that the package is gone and shouldn't be running?
<|ericsson|> Tired_: should do with sudo apt-get update
<|ericsson|> I'll reboot and pray for a 800x600 resolution or higher...
<juhis> no proxy in settings, maybe some bug in crappy kde
<juhis> network works begause i can irc
<raylu> juhis, I think the question was meant to find out if you have a proxy
<juhis> no i dont have proxy
<Tired_> It there a 'best practices' guideline for how often its polite to do apt-get update?
<juhis> network works, but cant use konqueror for surfing
<Tired_> i recall the gentoo servers preferred if you limited it to once a day
<Ashex|srv> I really need to build myself a server
<roguejedix> Tired_: None that I know of
<Ashex|srv> I use my main desktop to stream music and movies and as a terminal server
<raylu> Tired_, gentoo sync approaches 200mb
<Ashex|srv> and I'm going to setup mysql on it too :/
<Tired_> so I can cron it up for every six hours with nobody getting mad?
<raylu> apt update is much less
<malik__> raylu: i can do that with gwenview after i think i installed imagemagick or krita but i want to be able to do all the tasks with one program..........
<raylu> Tired_, I'm not sure how the adept notifier works, but I think it'll check for you
<roguejedix> Tired_: You don't need to. That's why adept_upddater is for
<Tired_> i don't like adept...i prefer apt-get
<raylu> malik__, meh...can't help you there then
<|ericsson|> Can gladly announce the randomized resolution of 1280x1024 this time :)
<Tired_> Yay!
<juhis> where is mozilla firefox in just intalled kubuntun 7.02?
<|ericsson|> It's more exciting this way...
<|ericsson|> juhis: meny -> internet -> firefox
<Tired_> I had to go fetch Firefox from the repository
<Tired_> wasn't hard though
<juhis> no its not there
<Black_Cat> there was no firefox in Dapper Drake...
<Tired_> oh, sorry
<Black_Cat> maybe it's not in there too
<Tm_T> !fi | juhis
<ubotu> juhis: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<juhis> normal reposity?
<Tired_> sorry, i'm on feisty, I hadn't noticed your version...i dunno where it is there
<Tired_> it must be in a normal repo in feisty though, since it was the first thing I did after install
<|ericsson|> If I remember it was a little bit of hassle to get ff in pre-dapper
<|ericsson|> Am I the only one who always calls it diaper? ;)
<Tired_> i don't call it anything...i've only used feisty
<Tired_> which I love
<|ericsson|> feisty conquers well
<Tired_> i'm amazed at how easy the migrate was.  i haven't had to use windows once since I installed
* stoft hasn't used windows since beginning of edgy
<stoft> but that's more because of the apps than the operating system
<roguejedix> I'm ashamed to say, I have. I still play games there. I'm weak T_T
<Black_Cat> and i had to, 'coz my CD refuses to work under linux, though it is well supported by win32
<juhis> windows is only for games
<roguejedix> Yeah, but that's about it, really
<stoft> the only exception is this one bank site that just won't work under linux (haven't tried wine)
<Black_Cat> roguejedix, it's okay :)
<mahdi> if i can't run it through wine then i just don't play it, got dawn of war running
<roguejedix> Gotta give props to companies like iD that actually make their games cross-platform
<Black_Cat> damn, i've accidentally killed Taskbar by Ctrl-Alt-Esc, how do i bring it back? help please :)
<mahdi> Black_Cat: kcontrol > desktop > panels
<Black_Cat> mahdi, and then?
<mahdi> just guessing, never killed a panel before. you missing the kicker too?
<Black_Cat> the panel itself has disappeared, from KMenu to Clock :)
<bernd> #kubuntu-ger
<Black_Cat> oh! fixed :) AltF2 - kicker :) thanks for the idea :)
<mahdi> neat
<roguejedix> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<roguejedix> What the hell is "fuse"?
<mc__> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mc__> fuse=Filsystem in User Space
<roguejedix> Oh. But anything unsafe doesn't sit well with me, so I'll pass
<roguejedix> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MukiEX> ntfs-3g + ntfs-config = win
<|ericsson|> Is there anyway to change the default 15 min time-out for "sudo" and shorten it?
<romain_> i'have dowload firefox but i don't know how to install it
<MukiEX> You could always close the terminal window ;)
<|ericsson|> MukiEX: ;)
<MukiEX> Or is the main issue using it in a GKT context?
<MukiEX> well, gui
<romain_> the name of the fiel is firefox-2.0.0.3.tar.gz
<MukiEX> http://www.hardspell.com/english/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=385&pageid=486 Nvidia needs to add Linux support for this stuff
<Tm_T> romain_: err, why not install it thru adept?
<|ericsson|> sudo in general since some power-users tends to forget their tty's open, it's just me being picky and shorthen the time
<Tm_T> |ericsson|: nothing sudo related in /etc/ ?
<romain_> Tm_T: what is thru adept (i'm french)
<Tm_T> romain_: I mean don't download from website, use systemtools
<Tm_T> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Tm_T> hmm
<|ericsson|> Tm_T: I would have thougt sudoes, but nothing there..
<Tm_T> I wonder what' there
<romain_> Tm_T: i tried but firefox is grey and i can't clic on it
<redfive> roguejedix: did it work?
<roguejedix> redfive: Yup. glxgears working and everything. Thanks for the help
<romain_> Tm_T: how to install firefox with adept ?
<wsjunior> is tv-out supposed to work with ati xpress 200m using fglrx?!
<redfive> roguejedix: i like your nick
<redfive> i usualy name mu workgroup or domain here at home roguesquadren
<redfive> and all my PCs are red1 red 2 and so on
<Tm_T> !firefox | romain_
<ubotu> romain_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<redfive> my main on is red5 for obvous reasons
<|ericsson|> different subject: how well could one trust chkrootkit?
<roguejedix> redfive: I'm a fan of the Jedi Knight series of games, so... :)
<Tm_T> romain_: no idea though whats in there
<redfive> I love jedi kinght!!
<romain_> ubotu: yes but i can't visit this website, konqueror dosn't work
<redfive> i just beat jedi academy, been playin if on and off for 3 years
<roguejedix> redfive: Same here. The only one I haven't played is Dark Forces
<|ericsson|> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<roguejedix> Whoops, sorry
<redfive> dude, i played the snot out of that game when it came out
<redfive> its an ple one
<redfive> *old
<redfive> i such a SW geek i try and colect all starwars games
<redfive> one of my faves is X-wing
<roguejedix> redfive: I think it's best if we move this conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic
<roguejedix> We're cluttering up the channel
<romain_> Tm_T: i will come back to windows to visit this link
<redfive> totaly, sorry about that
<romain_> Tm_T: thank you
<Tm_T> romain_: err, you don't need windows to go to web
<redfive> i have this PC milti boot between WinXP x64, vista x64, and kubuntu amd64, soon i will install OSX too
<wsjunior> is anybody else having annoying problems with keyboard repeating keys like thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis?
<|ericsson|> wsjunior: only when I press key's for a long time ;)
<romain_> Tm_T: yes because konqueror doesn't work that's why i want to install firefox
<Tm_T> romain_: err, doesn't work at all?
<HymnToLife> konqueror works very well
<Arwen> I never liked Konqueror, but that's just my 2 cents
<Tm_T> romain_: open konsole and type "sudo apt-get install firefox" to quick install firefox :)
<Tm_T> Arwen: and I can't stand any other, matter of taste :)
<|ericsson|> wsjunior: Have you checked your system settings -> keyboard (keyboard-repeat)
<romain_> Tm_T: no when i want to visit a website it says "Could not connect to host"
<redfive> konqueror should be the fastest, but if your using amd64 you will have flash and java problems (being that they dont work without extra work)
<romain_> Tm_T: ok
<Arwen> Tm_T, heh, dunno, the file manager + web browser combo always smelled of MS explorer to me
<wsjunior> |ericsson|: its disabled
<wsjunior> another doubt, is tv-out supposed to work for ati cards using fglrx?
<wsjunior> i still couldnt make it work with my ati xpress 200m
<Arwen> wsjunior, yes, but it's always been tricky
<|ericsson|> wsjunior: you could try to enable, lower the response-time and then disable it again
<romain_> Tm_T: when i whrite sudo apt-get... it's says that he hadn't the packet firefox
<|ericsson|> wsjunior: lower resons-time = increase bar
<Tm_T> romain_: hmm, mozilla-firefox then =)
<romain_> ok
<romain_> Tm_T: does i need to put the cd of kubuntu ?
<HymnToLife> romain_, firefox is not on the Kubuntu CD
<romain_> HymnToLife: ok
<HymnToLife> you'll need to get it from the repos, make sure they're enabled
<Tm_T> romain_: ?
<Tm_T> romain_: no, that wouldn't help
<dwidmann> :O
<wsjunior> Arwen: could u help me to set up mine?
<romain_> Tm_T: ok i will try mozilla-firefox
<Arwen> wsjunior, nope, I don't use tvout, sorry
<wsjunior> |ericsson|: gonna try..
<HymnToLife> !find firefox
<ubotu> Found: firefox, firefox-dbg, firefox-dev, firefox-gnome-support, firefox-libthai (and 60 others)
<rodney_> HI
<HymnToLife> seems trhe package *is* firefox
<rodney_> ALGUIEN DE COSTARICA
<wsjunior> Arwen: ok. i cant find any tutorial to configure it with ati cards just with nvidia..
<|ericsson|> sudo apt-cache search firefox
<Arwen> |ericsson|, you don't need sudo to use apt-cache
<|ericsson|> Arwen: I always write out sudo nowadays to the channel (just in case)
<Arwen> |ericsson|, I make a point not to, sudo isn't part of the command after all :-)
<|ericsson|> Arwen: Since I am a man, I can only remember 1 *one* thing at the time. Hard to switch between remembering when, and when not to ;)
<|ericsson|> Arwen: but ok, point taken..
<Arwen> hehe, I figure, if it don't work without sudo, you can always tack it on later :-)
<stoft> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<|ericsson|> stoft: that's sudo !pastbin for you matey..
<stoft> lol
<Arwen> LOL
<jon_> i upgraded from dapper to edgy and now i cant get mpgs to play on firefox
<|ericsson|> !codecs > jon_
<dwidmann> jon_: might as well take the next step and upgrade to feisty :D
<facugaich> What's kubuntu's equivalente of gconf-editor?
<Tm_T> facugaich: kcontrol
<dwidmann> facugaich: either kwrite or kate
<|ericsson|> facugaich: Would guess that would be kate
<dwidmann> oh, gconf
<dwidmann> oops
<Tm_T> hm?
* Tm_T slaps dwidmann & |ericsson| 
<dwidmann> kcontrol or systemsettings would be correct ...
<dwidmann> tm_t: sorry, I have no love for gnome
<Tm_T> that's my boy
* |ericsson| spanks |ericsson| with an old trout
<stoft> can someone take a look at my top output, I'm having memory problems, whenever I approach my limit of ram the system starts swapping to disk furiously and everything grinds to a halt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18664/
<stoft> looking at my top it seems my swap however isn't being used at all...
<adaptr> stoft what does free -m say ?
<dwidmann> stoft: if it's not being used at all, try running sudo swapon /dev/<yourswapdevicegoeshere>
<Daisuke_Ido> someone mention gnome?  i want the heretic drawn and quartered
<roguejedix> Daisuke_Ido: I'm sure they were talking about D&D
<stoft> free -m says the same thing
<stoft> dwidmann: thnx, I'll give it a try
<Daisuke_Ido> let's hope so
<Daisuke_Ido> this research paper is giving me a headache :\
<aleatorius> hola
<aleatorius> hello, from Spain :D
<aleatorius> hello anabelen_
<|ericsson|> Daisuke_Ido: doing research in how-to-hate-gnome?
<kblog> does anybody have any expiriences in remote control from ubutu to win XP?
<stoft> can someone paste me their fstab entry for swap please?
<wsjunior> my synaptics touchpad scroll only works sometimes, is there any special configuration to make it work correctly. for instance, when i disable in ksynaptics it just disables sometimes..
<andrea> ciao...
<dwidmann> dev/mapper/sdc10_crypt none            swap    sw              0       0
<andrea> c' qualche italiano...
<andrea> ?
<|ericsson|> !pasebin | dwidmann
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> |ericsson|: no, recreating a central indiana pliocene environment based on the habits of modern northern leopard frogs...  so insanely boring, and i'll stop now because it's off topic
<kblog> im moving away but my sister and mother still need some support from time to time... :-/
<|ericsson|> !it > andrea
<dwidmann> |ericsson|: I think the pastebin is pointless for something that's only one line
<Daisuke_Ido> kblog: ssh :D
<|ericsson|> dwidmann: if you wish :)
<aleatorius> hello andrea, spagnolo?
<|ericsson|> Daisuke_Ido: couldn't find a longer name for it? ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> |ericsson|: that's the short version
<kblog> Daisuke_Ido: so u have any experiences in that? does it work well?
<romain_> Tm_T: i'm not lucky, when i write "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-fr-fr", nothing happen
<Daisuke_Ido> kblog: i missed where you said "to XP" so i don't know
<|ericsson|> !offtopic > |ericsson|
<dwidmann> stoft: you did see that line a  minute ago ... right?
<rojanu_> Hi everyone, for some reason my resolv.conf is not created? how can I create it manually
<Tm_T> romain_: hmm, you mean it fails to install french translation?
<aleatorius> dense conversation...
<Tm_T> aleatorius: where?
<aleatorius> here, at least for a rookie like me
<Daisuke_Ido> aleatorius: this is slow :D
<romain_> Tm_T: yes, i have write this commad in the "Run Command..." but when i clic in "run" the window disapear and nothing happen
<stoft> yup, did now, thnx, had kill some apps, it was starting to kill itself again :-/
<aleatorius> i just was thinking... what are they talking about? sorry :o)
<stoft> dwidmann: ^
<dwidmann> rojanu_: is resolvconf installed? have you recently installed dnsmasq or pdnsd?
<Tm_T> romain_: run it in konsole, please
<romain_> Tm_T: in failsafe mode ?
<Tm_T> romain_: no, just open konsole
<aleatorius> well, i should read some handbooks before understanding you....
<aleatorius> thanks for your hospitality and bye :o)
<rojanu_> dwidmann: i haven't got resolconf command and I haven't installed anything else
<dwidmann> rojanu_: I mean the resolvconf package
<romain_> Tm_T: he says "impossible to find the packet mozilla-firefox-locale-fr-fr"
<rojanu_> dwidmann no its not installed
<dwidmann> rojanu_: that might have something to do with that then
<dwidmann> rojanu_: installing it might be a good start
<Tm_T> romain_: ok, then there's no such package, try search, "apt-cache search firefox-locale-fr"
<stoft> swap on! thnx dwidmann, adaptr
<dwidmann> stoft: so it worked? ah, good
<stoft> yup, changed my fstab entry as well, it was using a uuid that was no longer valid
<dwidmann> stoft: that's your problem actually
<stoft> kinda what I guessed
<dwidmann> stoft: don't use the uuid, ever, on a swap, it changes after every reboot
<romain_> Tm_T: ah i found "mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb"
<dwidmann> AFAIK
<romain_> Tm_T: i will install it in english
<stoft> what's the difference between e.g. /dev/sda6 and /dev/mapper/sda6?
<rojanu_> dwidmann: now I get, You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Tm_T> romain_: well, it's english already ;)
<romain_> Tm_T: later i will change it in french
<romain_> Tm_T: i can ?
<dwidmann> rojanu: does "df -h" agree with that?
<Tm_T> romain_: sure
<SilentDis> hello
<rojanu_> dwidmann seems so I will sort that thanks
<romain_> Tm_T: he says firefox... is already the newest version install
<Tm_T> so it's already there
<SilentDis> bit of an odd question...  I'd like to create a 'backup superuser' account, in case i forget my main acct password.  but, i'd like said acct to 'notify' if it's used.  IE, write it in logs, send an e-mail, etc., as it shouldn't be used for anything else.
<Tm_T> romain_: so, feel free to use ith then ;)
<Tm_T> romain_: I'm going to sleep, good luck with it ->
<romain_> Tm_T:ok thank you very much
<Daisuke_Ido> SilentDis: if you forget *your* password, it should be game over anyway
<Arwen> SilentDis, easy enough, make a user in "sudoers" or activate "root". Then set it
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the password you use to log in.
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<Arwen> Then set its bash_login or bash_profile to include an email command to localhsot
<Arwen> localhost*
<raylu> SilentDis, .kde/Autostart
<Arwen> SilentDis, better to just reset the password though :-)
<SilentDis> Arwen:  oh duh, stupid me, if anything, i can just boot off a CD and reset it.  i'd not be doing it remotely anyway.  why must i think of convoluted solutions to everything?  *slaps head*
<|ericsson|> SilentDis: write it on a paper and hide it in your shoes
<Arwen> |ericsson|, what if he steps in mud? :-)
<|ericsson|> Arwen: didn't think of that :/
<SilentDis> I work in a kitchen, my shoes are not exactly the cleanest lol
* romain_ how i can to start firefox ? it isn't in the K menu
<dwidmann> rojanu: try running "sudo apt-get clean"
<stoft> SilentDis: what happens if you boot as runlevel 1 instead of higher? you should get the same functionality no?
<Hrontore> Does any one know where i can get this? "K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin"
<romain_> but adept manager says that firefox is install
<Arwen> stoft, then a different set of scripts is run... and I think it's console only
<SilentDis> stoft: exactly.  either runlevel 1 or off a CD, makes no difference really.  i just wasn't looking at the problem right is all lol
<Arwen> Hrontore, libk3b2-mp3
<Hrontore> thnx
<SilentDis> if I were to send someone 2 blank DVDs, postage, and a mailing label... would they be willing to 'return' the disks to me with 7.04 Ubuntu and Kubuntu burned on 'em for me?  I live in the boonies and am stuck on dialup :P
<stoft> SilentDis: :) i accidently removed my accnt from the sudoers a while back (I was playing with the group commands and forgot a flag), some panic before my friend reminded me about runlevel 1 :)
<Arwen> SilentDis, lol, if you send the postage too...
<stoft> SilentDis: which continent you on? :)
<SilentDis> Arwen: of course
<SilentDis> stoft: WI, USA
<Arwen> SilentDis, of course I'd be willing to, lol - but shipit can do the same thing
<SilentDis> Arwen: they only send Desktop CDs
<Arwen> ah
* romain_ someone could help me ?
<Daisuke_Ido> romain_: is firefox installed?
<stoft> romain_: what's the problem?
<SilentDis> Arwen: i'd need either the Alt CD or the DVD.  preferrably the DVD.  I'd be happy to just buy 'em from the source as well, to 'give back' a little to the project :)
<Arwen> SilentDis, hehe, course
<romain_> Daisuke_Ido: yes adept manager says that firefox is install
<Arwen> I can even mirror Universe and Multiverse for you if you want, lol
* stoft steps back and lets Daisuke_Ido continue.
<digits> my /var/lib/dpkg/aviable is corrupted, how do I fix that?
<romain_> Daisuke_Ido: but firefox isn't in the K menu
<manu3l> hi
<manu3l> i need some help
<SilentDis> Arwen: may i PM you?
<Arwen> romain_, well, just run "firefox" from a console
<Arwen> SilentDis, no, join #anon32 instead
<Daisuke_Ido> what arwen said
<romain_> Arwen: just whrite "firefox" in a consol to start it ?
<Arwen> romain_, yes
<kubuntian> suppose i can login correctly with ssh using: ssh foo@myfoo.com
<kubuntian> why if i do the same using sshfs nothign works?
<ubuntu_> could somebody help me with my kopete
<kubuntian> like sshfs foo@myfoo.com:/home/foo /home/localfoo/REMOTE
<kubuntian> am i doing somethign uncorrectly?
<ubuntu_> when i start it it opens but when i want to connect nothing happends
<romain_> Arwen: he says that firefox isn't install ! it's strange because in adept manager he says the contrary
<BluesKaj> !wmv
<Arwen> romain_, force adept to reinstall it
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jon_> for some reason, it wont let me upgrade to feisty using update manager. it says authentication failed. but i have the latest version of update manager.
<jon_> there are two packages it wont let me upgrade-im pretty sure this is why the authentication fails. the packages are libggi2 and mplayer
<jon_> but it wont let me check the boxes
<jon_> can anyone help me out
<Arwen> jon_, run "apt-get install mplayer libggi2" from a console - see what's blockign it
<dwidmann> jon_If you think those are at fault, why not remove them before trying to upgrade?
<jon_> i dont want to use the cli if its going to give me bugs
<jon_> okay
<jon_> thanks arwen, that seems to have done the trick
<Arwen> jon_, heh, I had that issue when upgrading from dapper to edgy, easy enough to fix :-)
<romain_> Arwen: when i ask to reinstall firefox with adept manager he says that he could'nt dowload some packages
<Daisuke_Ido> <jon_> i dont want to use the cli if its going to give me bugs < get used to the cli, little buddy, it's there for a reason and can seriously save your but.  learn it, know it, love it.
<Arwen> romain_, dear dear, you *do* have an Internet connection, don't you?
<jon_> i just meant for the dist upgrade
<gemidjy1> anyway to disable the new Progress Dialog in Feisty?
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: mr. obvious speaking here...  he's here isn't he? :D
<romain_> Arwen: yes i have because i speak you now
<Arwen> romain_, run this in a console "apt-get install --fix"
<Daisuke_Ido> jon_: ah, yeah, i had the same issue, i opted to do a fresh install
<romain_> Arwen: but konqueror can't connect to internet, it may be the solution ?
<Arwen> romain_, yes, you might have a bad proxy setting
<jon_> hm im still getting the authentication error?
<jon_> but everything has been updated
<redfive> anyone know anything about nspluginwrapper?
<Arwen> no
<dwidmann> redfive: yeah,
<redfive> whats the best way to install it?
<romain_> Arwen: in the configure menu of konqueror, "connect directly to network" is selected
<Arwen> romain_, hmm....
<dwidmann> redfive: in feisty it's in the main repository, not sure which branch . .. either main or universe
<AdamBright> Hay I've been playing around with the locate kio, i want to create a search that'll look up multiple files (e.g. .mp3's and .ogg's). I've tried rlocate and regular expressions but then it just fails. Any one know how to co multiple term searchs in kio-locates?
<dwidmann> redfive: in dapper/edgy the best way is to use the janvitus repository
<Arwen> romain_, try "w3m google.com" from konsole
<Arwen> if that works, it means you have a konqueror issue
<Arwen> if it doesn't, it means you have a network issue
<redfive> there must be something wring with my repositories, i have everything enabled and i caint see it
<redfive> i caint see wine ither
<dwidmann> redfive: wine won't be in there
<romain_> Arwen: "w3w command not found"
<redfive> does it make a difference if i updated from edgy to feisty?
<dwidmann> redfive: at least I think it's in the feisty repo ... let me check
<Arwen> romain_, w3m!
<romain_> Arwen: it's work
<dwidmann> redfive:  looks like not, you'll have to use Janvitus
<Arwen> romain_, huh, looks like you have a KDE/Konqueror issue then
<romain_> Arwen: what is the good configuration for konqueror ?
<Arwen> sorry, but I'm a GNOME user, don't know how to debug those kind of problems :-(
<dwidmann> redfive: deb http://janvitus.netsons.org/ubuntu/ feisty-janvitus all
<romain_> Arwen: oh ok thank you
<jon_> how do i know if im running kde or gnome?
<redfive> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> jon_: does your desktop look like it got sick?
<redfive> is there one for wine?
<Arwen> romain_, I'm so sorry that I wasn't more help :-(
<jon_> no
<jon_> i mean i have kde programs on here but
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're not running gnome :)
<phoxy> .
<Arwen> jon_, assuming you haven't done anything funny... if it's purple, it's KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have a k menu, kicker, etc?
<Arwen> if it's brown, it's GNOME
<jon_> its not purple
<phoxy> I am having trouble with gfortran (gnu fortran 95)
<dwidmann> how about blue?
<jon_> i started with gnome but i got kde desktop off of synaptic
<romain_> Arwen: you did the maximum and thank you
<jon_> its brown-orange
<phoxy> can anyone help with Fortran?
<dwidmann> Must be GNOME or a cross-dressing KDE
<Arwen> jon_, screenshot please :-)
<AdamBright> Anyone familiar with kio-locate? and regular expressions?
<jon_> is there not a way to check?
<|ericsson|> dwidmann: a dragon in disguise
<jon_> or can you switch off
<Arwen> jon_, there is, but a screenshot is faster
<jon_> im not sure how to send a screen shot
<Arwen> jon_, hit "print screen" and post it to http://imageshack.us
* romain_ someoen could help me to a problem of konqueror's connection ?
<Mena> Hi...Why every time i try to run kybuntu it starts fsck and in the middle of checking the root part >>> give me message fail and then restart
<phoxy> can anyone help with Fortran?
<dwidmann> redfive: I wrote a script that can help take care of wine ... try it here : http://www.xnowherex.net/simple64/
<jon_> then what arwen
<slow-motion> reoot time. wish me luck
<Arwen> jon_, imageshack will give you a link
<atz> hmm, anyone know what coding i should select in Kaudiocreator?
<Arwen> atz, it's your choice... I prefer Ogg Vorbis or Ogg FLAC
<dwidmann> wow, kwin's focus stealing prevention level extreme really is extreme ...
<jon_> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/2104/screenshothw9.png
<jon_> interesting
<atz>  i get an error saying: Could not start the process Could not create I/O-slave, Klauncher said: Unknown protocole
<Arwen> jon_, gnome
<atz> not that arwen you can choose like what country it is
<atz> i got the encoding settings good :>
<Arwen> atz, does that matter? LOL
<jon_> i thought i installed kde. i have all the kde programs.
<Arwen> atz, try Unicode, it works for all languages and font sets
<atz> well i think that is what causing the error so i cant rip it :(
<Arwen> jon_, at the login screen, click "sessions" and choose kde :-)
<jon_> right on
<atz> didnt help :(
<jon_> how do i disable my extra repositories?
<AdamBright> Multi term search in rlocate: please?
<Arwen> atz, probably not a language coding problem then :-)
<atz> okey :x
<Arwen> jon_, edit them out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<stoft> is there an equivalent to "time" but for measuring memory allocated by a certain command?
<atz> ty anyways
<jon_> can i just disable them so i can re-enable them later?
<AdamBright> rlocate:.mp3|.ogg doesn't work, what type of regular expresion does it want?
<jon_> with a number sign or something?
<Arwen> AdamBright, why would you ever try re-encoding mp3 to Vorbis (I assume?)?
<Arwen> AdamBright, that just makes the crap you listen to sound even worse
<dwidmann> arwen: not by much really, I tried that once
<AdamBright> arwen, you don't understand, rlocate is for locating files in konqueror usings a regular expression, i want to search for mp3's and ogg's at the same time in one folder
<Arwen> AdamBright, ah, no idea then sorry
<Arwen> apologies, we get a lot of those requests (lossy transcoding)
<jon_> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<jon_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<jon_> is this okay
<Arwen> jon_, harmless
<jon_> k
<Arwen> happens when you use sudo
<phoxy> when   I type: gfortran -o MyProg MyProg.f  and try to run MyProg later, nothing happens
<dwidmann> jon_: looks like one of those "so long as it still works" things
<AdamBright> why this is going i'll probably have to disturb the maintainer of kio-locate to get my answer : P
<jon_> my sources.list still says breezy in it
<Arwen> jon_, make sure those aren't the lines with "#" at the beginning :-)
<jon_> should i change all those to feisty too?
<flowingfire> Hello Kubuntuites
<jon_> oh, it is
<Arwen> jon_, na, they're meaningless
<jon_> but i should change the ones that say edgy to feisty?
<flowingfire> I have a thing running in my system tray that I don't want there, but it doesn't show up in the system tray menu.... How do I get rid of it?
<Graham> flowingfire: Never say that again.
<flowingfire> graham: What?
<Graham> [21:41]  <flowingfire> Hello Kubuntuites
<flowingfire> graham: LOL.
<flowingfire> I was being cute
<fesse> How can I remove the cdrom-source in apt when I have installed via the alternative iso?
<Graham> Are you a woman?
<jon_> does ## instead of # disable in sources.list?
<rmd_> ok.  i've installed kubuntu-desktop.  is there a way to automate the removal of all the gnome stuff?
<Arwen> fesse, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the line
<Arwen> Graham, but... there are no women on teh internets!
* Arwen ducks
<fesse> So I have to have a double ##?
<lontra> jon_: either way ... one # or ## comments out the line
<Arwen> fesse, no, one "#" should be enough, look harder to make sure there isn't another line
<Graham> Arwen: I disagree, search google images for sluts, you see women.
<Arwen> Graham, JPEGs don't count :-)
<fesse> Ok. I will look again :) Thaks
<lontra> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Arwen> lontra, if you're gonna lecture us, don't use a bot to do it... anyway, back on topic
<Graham> Arwen: .jpeg is my girlfriend's last name :(
<Arwen> Graham, lol... but really, enough about that
<fesse> My misstake, there where a line that I had missed. Thanks for the info.
<stoft> there's no explaining women ($ man woman) but you can at least make men nice ($ nice -n 19 man)
<PCGenie> Hi!... i tryed today to install a kdevelop package based on debian in Kubuntu, but it is missing three packages< these are:libcvsservice() libgamin() Kdevelop-data where do i find them
<Graham> Right, is ANYBODY HERE good at image editing?
<Graham> Because I need somebody to make a logo for my website.
<Arwen> Graham, define "good", I can use GIMP to do some basic processing
<flowingfire> I am, Mr. Armstrong.. better with photoshop than the open source stuff hto
<rmd_> can i turn joins/parts off in Konversation?
<heinkel_111> rmd_ yes
<Graham> flowingfire: You have an awesome last name :P
<dwidmann> Graham: ahahahaha!!
<rmd_> heinkel_111: care to share? :)
<roguejedix> rmd: Configure -> Behavior -> Chat Window
<heinkel_111> rmd_: i am looking it up
<Graham> I want a picture of Tux handing out a CD for my website Get Linux, it's like to promote Linux and help Windows users see the light.
<jon_> are multiverse and universe considered ubuntu repositories or are they extra?
<heinkel_111> rmd:- i disabled it one year ago...
<roguejedix> rmd_: Second option
<Graham> Like Tux, handing out a CD that says Linux on it to somebody infront of the screen. You know what I'm saying, to the viewer.
<heinkel_111> rmd: Settings >configure konversation > behavior > chat window
<Graham> Can anybody do that because I'm really in need of it.
<rmd_> heinkel_111: amazing.  thank you
<heinkel_111> rmd_: in the "general" section, tick Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<sam_> hi does anyone know where i can get walls beryl plug in please?
<rmd_> i can't believe i didnt see that before :-/
<PCGenie> Where do i find missing packages, so that i can install Kdevelop debian package in Kubuntu
<Graham> There may be an... ahem... small dontion :)
<Graham> PCGenie: install kdevelop, it'll get the required packages for you.
<blekos> couild u tell me how to enable shortcuts when i have other keyboard layout than latin
<dwidmann> PCGenie: are you familiar with "apt-cache search"?
<LjL> jon_: they're not enabled by default because they're not maintained by the core developers, but they're as official as it gets
<PCGenie> The problem is that i am using windows at this PC because i cannot access the internet with Kubuntu
<PCGenie> thats why i download everything and burn it on cd, and than transfer it to my other PC
<dwidmann> PCGenie: ouch
<Alonea> I am trying to look at an .rtf file without any success. OpenOffice gives an error and KWord opens it, but its blank.
<chijin> the rtf file isn't ok then
<PCGenie> there are three packages i am missing, those are :libcvsservice() libgamin() Kdevelop-data
<dwidmann> PCGenie: what you need is the repositories on disk ... you might be able to find that somewhere. That would make your life 100% easier
<lontra> PCGenie: or you could use debian and just d/l all their cds . . .
<dwidmann> PCGenie: libgamin is actually the package libgamin0, most likely
<AdamBright> damn you people, had to email the old maintainer of kio-locate to get my answer : P
<Graham> Who here wants $100 to design a logo?
<Alonea> chijin: what do you mean? I tried redownloading it. Its my resume off of collegecentral.com. I used to be able to see it on win I think. Don't know if I have looked at it on Linux or not. I think I have, but I am not sure.
<dwidmann> Graham: do stick figures count? I could use the $100 :P
<chijin> Alonea: there has to be something wrong with it :P
<PCGenie> i try kdevelop.org
<jon_> well
<jon_> here goes nothing
<jon_> its feisty time
<Graham> I need a logo of tux, not something hugely complicated.
<AdamBright> Alonea, have you tried opening the rtf in kate or kwrite?
<dwidmann> Graham: if all you need is tux ... you can probably find that on google
<Alonea> AdamBright: they open them? didn't know. lemme try real quick
<Graham> No I need a modified tux handing out a CD.
<AdamBright> Alonea, whell you won't get the formatting but at least you could see if anything wrong with them and at least get the text out to maybe copy and paste into a new file
<kubuntu_user07> hi all
<Alonea> AdamBright: Kate opens it, but there is a bunch of code around. \par\pard\plain\s0\ql\fi0\fs24\i0\b0\cf1\ul0\strike0 is there a lot and stuff similiar to it
<Schuenemann> what do I need to have in order to run the qmake command?
<kubuntu_user07> I noticed Ubuntu starts up fairly quickly on my machine when installed how does Kubuntu compare in loadtime?
<Schuenemann> how do I use qmake?
<AdamBright> Alonea, well if you can't get it to open in something like openoffice writer or kword you might be faced with copying'n'pasting the stuff out
<Alonea> AdamBright: the error that OpenOffice gives is: Read Error: File Format error found at 40,1(row,col).
<|ericsson|> kubuntu_user07: kubuntu tends to be slower in startup, but faster during usage
<AdamBright> Alonea, I don't really use rtfs and i've never had a problem like that before...
<kubuntu_user07> Alright I have had Ubuntu 6.10 installed and was gettign ready to update but nto sure if I want to switch it to Kubuntu or not
<kubuntu_user07> What is somethign that might help me decide except for looks
<Alonea> AdamBright: I rarely use them too, but its what the site is uploading to me as.
<kubuntu_user07> does kubuntu or ubuntu have more packages?
<AdamBright> Alonea, go onto pastebin.com and copy'n'paste the whole thing (ctrl+a to select the whole thing)
<fignew> kubuntu_user07: same about
<AdamBright> Alonea, then send me a link to it
<kubuntu_user07> and i have to add repositories if i want to get certain things?
<Alonea> AdamBright: the code that is in Kate?
<|ericsson|> k3b doesn't ask if I want to over-write already written DVD-RW data: it just over-writes, is there a setting to change that?
<AdamBright> Alonea, yeah
<Alonea> AdamBright: bah. I will just copy paste and just redo the whole thing. I dont want to upload it because it contains personal information
<Schuenemann> how do I install qmake?
<AdamBright> Hay is that tux image handing cds out guy still here? maybe http://ic.ucsc.edu/~legnitto/images/graphic/tux.jpg ?
<AdamBright> Alonea, ok fair enough, sorry i couldn't help :(
<Alonea> AdamBright: its ok. I just dont think its a good idea to put up something that contains my address, name, phone number, and other stuff. It might even be the font it doesn't like or something. Who knows
<AdamBright> Alonea, does the site you got it from not provide it in any other format?
<Alonea> AdamBright: nope. Wish I could see it in html. It is the only way to view it.
<Schuenemann> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !info qmake
<ubotu> Package qmake does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Schuenemann> hmmm =/
<heinkel_111> urgh, does it not?
<heinkel_111> sounds strange
<Schuenemann> I'm using edgy
<heinkel_111> me to
<Schuenemann> have you installed it?
<|ericsson|> !search k3b
<ubotu> Found: burners, k3b
<|ericsson|> !info k3b
<jhutchins> !find qmake
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<ubotu> File qmake found in kdevelop-data, libqt4-dev, libqt4-dev-kdecopy, qt3-dev-tools
<kubuntu_user07> guys im having trouble deciding kubuntu or ubuntu. what generally runs more stable and quicker?
<jhutchins> kubuntu_user07: It depends on whether you like the gnome environment or the KDE environment.
<jhutchins> kubuntu_user07: Gnome is simpler for a beginning user, kde has more options.
<kubuntu_user07> well. the only thing about kde is the close button is farther off from the rest and it kind of sticks out to me but otherwise i can use and like both
<jhutchins> kubuntu_user07: That's a matter of themes/decorations.
<AdamBright> kubuntu_user07, yeah quicker and more stable is a long standing argument between them
<|ericsson|> Burning DVD's with K3B and 16x discs only runs in 4-5x speed while burning, tried 6 different DVD+/- media types/manufacturers..
<heinkel_111> jhutchins: wouldn't you say that KDE is more familiar for previous windows XP users?
<|ericsson|> heinkel_111: I would second that thought..
<kubuntu_user07> kde yes is more windows like
<jhutchins> It seems that way to me - I last used W95 - but people have said that Gnome is easier too, so I guess it just depends.
<kubuntu_user07> then can both run 3d desktops right?
<heinkel_111> gnome on the other hand may be more like the apple desktop
* chemist109 likes KDE the best
<|ericsson|> imo, gnome is bloatier :)
<heinkel_111> i like KDE best, i never had gnome but one day
<jhutchins> Clearly most of us are in this channel because we like KDE better.
<|ericsson|> jhutchins: you'd think ;)
<kubuntu_user07> i agree with that
<heinkel_111> yep, you just walked inot the church and asked if there were any believers here.....
<chemist109> Yeah, seems like a pointless question to ask here.
<kubuntu_user07> i just have been using ubuntu for about a month. everythign is just right there. it seems in kubuntu you have to dig for it
<AdamBright> kubuntu_user07, nothing to stop you getting one of them then just downloading kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop so you can switch at login and try both
<jhutchins> !repos | kubuntu_user07
<ubotu> kubuntu_user07: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<|ericsson|> so, can you explain to me why I'm sitting in #ubuntu-wifi when i don't have ubuntu and I don't have wi-fi ;)
<jhutchins> |ericsson|: You're a troubleshooting junkie looking for problems to solve?
<kubuntu_user07> as i tried kubuntu i noticed a small panel with 4 icons. but when i added one it didn't display and when i clicked the spot it should have been it in launched is that just because i was using livecd?
<|ericsson|> jhutchins: only problem is: there are no people in that channel even ;)
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, and how to use qmake? the tutorial just tells me to type "qmake", but arguments are needed
<jhutchins> You _wish_ you had wifi?
<|ericsson|> jhutchins: not really ;)
<|ericsson|> Schuenemann: man pages?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: No idea.
<kubuntu_user07> is there a way to hide the fact i am using a wired ethernet connection?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Not a coder.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: What's your actual goal?
<|ericsson|> kubuntu_user07: cut the wires? :)
<kubuntu_user07> :P i meant the icon in the taskbar
<jhutchins> kubuntu_user07: hide it from who/what/where?
<heinkel_111> tablecloth
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, install qsopcast
<Schuenemann> actually, compile it
<heinkel_111> ;-)
<jhutchins> kubuntu_user07: Oh, sure, right click it and quit.
<kubuntu_user07> and i will still be connected?
<Linuxape> can anyone run the lock session/login as new user selection in the kmenu?  mine closes the current session and gives me a black screen.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: It should come with instructions on how to install it, usually in INSTALL or README.
<Schuenemann> well, I'm following them :p
<|ericsson|> buhu, this is on a 16X DVD+R media: Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1352KBps
<kubuntu_user07> another quick question if i am not being a bother: in ubuntu you run gksudo gedit to change files what would the kubuntu equivalent be?
<TheDebugger> kdesu
<TheDebugger> *kdesu kate
<chemist109> kdesu kwrite
<jhutchins> |ericsson|: 16x is the maximum theoretical speed.  Lots of factors can affect it, your burner, how clean the heads are, your CPU, your RAM...
<rmd_> is koffice up to par with openoffice.org?
<kubuntu_user07> so any guides or anything for making changes on ubuntu can be used for kubuntu as long as i change gksudo gedit to kdesu kate?
<jhutchins> rmd_: In terms of raw function, I don't think so.  Function per gig of code, yeah.
<rmd_> well, i'm looking for raw function.  so, thanks for the candor. :)
<jhutchins> kubuntu_user07: Well, some configuration is going to be in different places, but for basic system stuff yeah.
<apecat> i installed xfonts-terminus during my post setup routine of apgetting stuff, and i've rebooted, but terminus doesn't show up in any font list
<heinkel_111> kubuntu_user07: as long as you are changing something common for kubuntu and ubuntu, yes
<apecat> what to do?
<|ericsson|> jhutchins: but such a drop? System resources aren't the worst atm
<kubuntu_user07> so i would be able to look up kubuntu guides instead of ubuntu or would it just be one guide?
<jhutchins> rmd_: oo just does what I expect it to when I try to do something.  When I try switching to koffice or abi, things don't work as well for me.
<rmd_> jhutchins, thank you.  i've had consistent problems with abi
<jhutchins> Then again, if I try to load a document in oo on my two main workstations, it crashes.
<rmd_> hmm.  i've never had crash problems with oo
<jhutchins> Spreadsheet functions like time arithmetic, sequential fills, just work.
<kubuntu_user07> ok guys i think im going to give kubuntu a go since i ran ubuntu for a month. the next version of either isnot for 6 months or so right? last time i installed it 7.04 came out after a week
<jhutchins> rmd_: Nobody else has either - unless they have, and it's totally broken for them.
<rmd_> bizarre
<rmd_> possible java issue?
<jhutchins> kubuntu_user07: That's the theory.  You know you can just install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu?
<kubuntu_user07> yes i kow but last time i did i got a chnged bootscreen for some odd reason
<rmd_> jhutchins, you can do what i did, and install kubuntu-desktop in synaptic and then use the metadiff scripts to remove ubuntu-desktop packages
<kubuntu_user07> kubuntu can run compiz for 3d desktop right?
<jhutchins> I think it has something to do with my Brother laser printer - that's the determining difference between the ones that crash and the ones that don't.
<rmd_> err
<Schuenemann> !sopcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rmd_> that was meant for kubuntu_user07
<UKESN|Javax> fuuuck off chelsea fc, you aint got no history! 5 european cups, 18 leagues, THAT WHAT I CALL HISTORY!
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: The trigger keywords are usually for general concepts, like "wifi" or "repos", or programs that a LOT of people ask about.
<fusspils> well said Javax
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, I see...
<kubuntu_user07> alright guys you may see me in a bit after i install kubuntu
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: !search or !find to locate something, !info if you know it's a package.
<|ericsson|> Another weird GUI question coming from me: how come I don't get that cute little CD/DVD icon on the desktop when a disc mounts?
<rmd_> |ericsson|: ot
<rmd_> err
<jhutchins> |ericsson|: That's something that's configurable within KDE, but why it isn't happening is a good question.
<|ericsson|> rmd_: otter? ;)
<jhutchins> !find sopcast
<ubotu> Package/file sopcast does not exist in feisty
<|ericsson|> jhutchins: figured as much as it's a setting, but as probably known, I'm not used to GUI's ;)
<domenic> hey
<hephaestus_> anyone here uses netbeans? i cant setup the keyboard on netbeans (for example the key / doesnt works)
<domenic> does anyone know a good C editor with highlights?
<rmd_> |ericsson|:  do to desktop settings/behavior
<rmd_> under device icons
<rmd_> and make sure mounted dvd and mounded cd-rom are selected
* jhutchins has to go mow the lawn.
<jhutchins> domenic: vim
<|ericsson|> rmd_: you alread lost me ;) where is device icons?
<rmd_> ok
<rmd_> so, right click your desktop and select configure desktop
<rmd_> then click on the behavior icon
<rmd_> and then the device icon tab
<|ericsson|> rmd_: checked
<heinkel_111> domenic: Kdevelop?
<rmd_> ah
<rmd_> well, then.  i dont know :)
<|ericsson|> rmd_: no worries mate, nice to navigate through GUI anyway ;)
<UKESN|Javax> In Rafa We Trust
* UKESN|Javax nods head
<|ericsson|> One of the backup-stations I'm checking with chkrootkit got the following: Checking `login'... compromised
<|ericsson|> Checking `passwd'...compromised
<|ericsson|> not a very good sign, eh?
<LjL> i don't know what makes you think that :)
<|ericsson|> LjL: I'm pshycic! ;)
<|ericsson|> or however we spell it 00:45 in the night
<dwidmann> |ericsson|: whatever do you mean, that means the night's still young :P
<|ericsson|> I think a shutdown -h now would be in order ;)
<tom_> how do i make the taskbar only show windows from the current workspace under compiz/beryl
<LjL> ah, finland. was wondering why someone called ericsson would be in gmt+2 :P
<LjL> |ericsson|: or pull the plug even - security manuals would say that :)
<|ericsson|> LjL: get's worse if I told you I was swedish, used to live in U.K and have german heritage..
<dwidmann> o.O what use would pulling the plug have?
<|ericsson|> LjL: backup machine to far away for that ;)
<tom_> anyone please?
<LjL> dwidmann: if the cracker has compromised "shutdown" (or somesuch), they might let the computer, say, wipe everything before halting
<|ericsson|> howabout kill -eviluser
<dwidmann> LjL: ah
<stoft> |ericsson|: now your shady past comes to light! and I felt good about myself saying good night in finnish yesterday, even though I'm not finnish...
<LjL> |ericsson|, hm, if the binaries are compromised, just try to shutdown the machine as quickly and uncleanly as possible imho
<LjL> jag kunde sga det p svenska so we complete the circle
<rmd_> ok
<rmd_> i just installed oo in kubuntu
<rmd_> and there are no icons at all
<|ericsson|> LjL: Du could sanoa what ever kieli du would like
<heinkel_111> rmd_: that is usual, for some reason
<rmd_> how do i fix it?
<|ericsson|> So, in short..how to I sabotage our backup-server, making it go down un-cleanly?
<heinkel_111> rmd_: i never fix it, i just wait and it fixes itself, and this is the techniwue for a wide range of programs
<|ericsson|> shutdown -dirty-with-immediate-effect
<LjL> |ericsson|: halt -f -n is what comes to my mind
<LjL> (check the man page first tho)
<heinkel_111> |ericsson|: hope you don't have a flase positive then..
<rmd_> heinkel_111: any idea of when?
<heinkel_111> |ericsson|: hope you don't have a _false_ positive then.. (realtime spellcheck now)
<|ericsson|> Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while.../lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/.mounted
<|ericsson|> what on earth is that?
<LjL> nah, hidden directories and stuff abound
<heinkel_111> rmd:_ not really
<LjL> i don't know, but i'm full of hidden dirs as well
<heinkel_111> it is usually less than a day, may be a cron job that handles it?
<|ericsson|> hmm...
<stoft> what would be the difference between halt and poweroff?
<|ericsson|> and now my (this machine) is acting up..
<heinkel_111> rnd_:alternatively try logout login
<LjL>  /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/.mounted, yes, i have that too
<LjL> that shouldn't be a cause of concern
<LjL> i'd say the "compromised" should, on the other hand
<rmd_> this is ridiculous
<|ericsson|> LjL: as suspicious?
<|ericsson|> compromised could be something to be aware of ;)
<LjL> |ericsson|: it's under "Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while..."
<|ericsson|> hui! Now my head is going blank...
<LjL> but that really lists all hidden files it finds, basically
<LjL> lots of false positives there
<|ericsson|> how to check cpu usage/processes?
<LjL> top?
<|ericsson|> free -m | top?
<|ericsson|> ah..
<LjL> (or ps aux)
<|ericsson|> mm..ps won't work anymore..
<stoft> ouch
<|ericsson|> heh, gzip running 60% cpu here, not even using it ;)
<dwidmann> |ericsson|: kill ... kill ... killall :D
<|ericsson|> yeah, killed it...came back after a few secs :)
<cpk1> who is running it?
<|ericsson|> haha, am I weird or what..I'm sitting here and laughing at this..
<dwidmann> cpk1: that's the question
<|ericsson|> aha! it stopped ;)
<cpk1> top or ps should say who its running under
<dwidmann> cpk1: if you've been following, |ericsson| has a supposedly compromised system
<|ericsson|> cpk1: says out, nothing more
<|ericsson|> now it's dead quiet..
<|ericsson|> didn't do much to put on bastille ;)
<Cosmo_> this is probably a stupid question but I have looked all over and can't seem to find it, I have a sound card and a USB headset, how do I set the sound to output to the USB headset?
<|ericsson|> hmm..
<|ericsson|> now telnet opened up :/
<|ericsson|> "I will not surrender to the evil forces" :)
<|ericsson|> hoho..
<|ericsson|> su: Authentication failure
<|ericsson|> Sorry.
<|ericsson|> I'm starting to enjoy myself here )
<|ericsson|> would wireshark help me now?
<|ericsson|> or is pulling the plug a better option for tonight?
<stoft> netstat/lsof maybe?
<stoft> with directed output to a log of some kind and then halt -> go to bed?
<|ericsson|> netstat -tap gave me ~30 open ports, 3103, 3311, 3345, 10434 and so on...
<|ericsson|> I'm pulling the plug on this one now, can't be bothered tonight ;)
<|ericsson|> probably a new installation tomorrow, did manage to do backup a few hours ago
<stoft> g'luck, sleep tight
<|ericsson|> stoft: nuku hyvin, or what did you say? ;)
<stoft> yah, god natt or something like that :)
<|ericsson|> stoft: Yeah, spot on mate..
<|ericsson|> g'night ppl..
<Inter--> Ok, so why does Firefox / some applications work, and console applications etc - But not Konqueror or Kopete etc.
<Inter--> in KDE, with wireless connection, I've configured the connection from the KNetworkManager.
<Inter--> An error occurred while loading http://google.com:
<Inter--> Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<stoft> Inter--: no idea, but check over your network configuration in konqueror, proxy config and similar, most kde apps defer to that configuration.
<Inter--> i'm using "Konversation" atm, stoft :)
<stoft> k, in that case I'd say it works... :-/
<Inter--> i've checked proxy settings and the regular network settings in kde, nothing there saying it shouldnt work :(
<Pete__> I feel dirty having msttcorefonts installed, is there some way to block it from being installed in future?
<Cosmo_> I am not getting any sound through my USB headphones, how do I enable it, I checked and it shows that it is on in kmix
#kubuntu 2007-05-02
<Inter--> the boring part is that Kopete doesnt work either.
<dwidmann> Pete__: why not just remove it? (with dpkg --purge msttcorefonts, of course)
<Pete__> sorry, im transitioning from the rpm world ;)
<dwidmann> Pete__: no problem
<Pete__> Im sure I don't need msttcorefonts for mythtv-frontend..
<dwidmann> Pete__: truth be told, I actually run debian anymore ... I just like hanging out here
<Pete__> Fair enough
<Pete__> I'd like a way to know its not going to come back though, I don't like the idea of having ms fonts installed
<paolo> Hi. In kernel's drivers folder for usb-videocam (http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/ ) I see ibmcam.c, konicawc.c, ultracam.c and usbvideo.c . Does it mean that only ibm, konicawc and ultracam usb cameras are supported?
<dwidmann> Pete__: I don't think it would have installed itself ... wouldn't you have had to put it there yourself? (somehow or another, or a script or program you used did ...)
<dwidmann> paolo: for cameras, at any rate, a lot of them are supported generically, with something like USB mass storage or the like
<Pete__> dwidmann: yeh, I ran apt-get install mythtv-frontend
<Pete__> but I've used mythtv before with out having to install those fonts
<paolo> dwidmann: ok, so, in this case, which is the related driver?
<dwidmann> paolo: in that case that it's supported with usb mass storage or similar, you wouldn't need to install any driver
<mat1980> italian
<dwidmann> my usb camera is supported in that nature ... out of the box : )
<Pete__> I better go now anyway, maybe I can figure out something tomorrow :)
<dwidmann> Pete__: mythtv-frontend itself doesn't depend on msttcorefonts, maybe one of its depends does
<paolo> dwidmann: ok, but in which .c file I find the ioctl function for a generic usb camera?
<dwidmann> paolo: I've no idea
<paolo> ok thnks anyway
<adriana10> hola
<dwidmann> adriana10: hello
<adriana10> hi
<adriana10> sabes donde puedo descargar automatix?
<LjL> adriana10: no
<adriana10> uffff
<LjL> adriana10: pero s que automatix es bastante mala.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> y s que es #ubuntu-es el canal para espaol ;)
<adriana10> gracias
<sidd_> I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 and I get this problem everytime I try to run a particular program: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18696/ . Any suggestions?
<Adriland> Hello
<Adriland> I would like to know how to install a printer ?
<dwidmann> Adriland: more than likely depends on the printer
<Adriland> It's an epson
<Adriland> CX6400
<dwidmann> Adriland: I don't even have a printer, so I'm not the best person to ask, check http://wiki.kubuntu.org
<dwidmann> search for printer, bound to be something on it
<Adriland> yes I did it but it only explain for gnome interface
<_4str1> Adriland: did you try with HPLIP toolbox ?
<Adriland> yes but I didn't uncerstant
<Adriland> understand
<_4strO> Adriland: je suis sur #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu_> do the latest automatix version run on kubuntu7-amd64(flash plugin)
<ubuntu_> ?
<_4strO> dont ask it here :p
<_4strO> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sidd_> I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 and I get this problem everytime I try to run a particular program: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18696/ . Any suggestions?
<dwidmann> ubuntu_: don't know about automatix, but if it's flash you're looking for my script ( http://www.xnowherex.net/simple64 ) can take care of it
<meuhlol> Hi everybody
<pablo_> hola alguien habla espaol?
<dwidmann> sidd_: I've never seen anything like that before, that's a weird one
<pablo_> Hola alguien que me pueda ayudar con una webcam
<sidd_> dwidmann: It baffled me as well. It's in the kde mailing list but I can't make sense of it
<wsjunior> is anybody having problems with kopete transfering images?!
<dwidmann> wsjunior: as in the little avatar images, or using send file?
<sam_> hi .. does anyone know how to change the colour of the background of the cube in beryl?
<dwidmann> !es | pablo
<ubotu> pablo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dwidmann> !es | pablo_
<ubotu> pablo_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xerosis> wsjunior: it's a bug in kopete, i get it for all files
<wsjunior> dwidmann: sending files
<wsjunior> xerosis: ya, now i discoverd it happens to all kind of files..
<dwidmann> wsjunior: what message protocol?
<wsjunior> dwidmann: msn
<markelhas> hi ppl, need some help with my kubuntu config. I've some problems with torrents, cause my upload speed is very very slow.
<dwidmann> mmhm ... it's probably protocol specific too. Kopete has always been a bit shotty when it comes to file transfers in my experience
<markelhas> and when i use the same torrent in my xp it's just fine the upload speed
<markelhas> any tips for this!?
<Gamic> Here, at least, kopete is working fine with sending files over msn
<sidd_> dwidmann: It baffled me as well. It's in the kde mailing list but I can't make sense of it
<sidd_> I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 and I get this problem everytime I try to run a particular program: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18696/ . Any suggestions?
<Gamic> Markelhas: Are you using a router, and have you forwarded the ports KTorrent is using from the router to your computer?
<_4strO> sidd_: if you give the program name it will help ...
<wsjunior> dwidmann: odd that it just happen for some users
<markelhas> Gamic: i've used Ktorrent and utorrent (wine), the ports in the router are set.
<sidd_> _4str0: It's a program calle openkiosk that is used for kiosk management. http;//openkiosk.soureceforge.net
<sidd_>  http://openkiosk.soureceforge.net
<_4strO> sidd_: I know it :)
<markelhas> Gamic: ithis speed problem started when i update to 7.04 i think.
<wsjunior> dwidmann: im not able to send files to another person using kopete or amsn but it works for msn users
<sidd_> _4str0: Have you used it?
<markelhas> Gamic: but i realized only now, because of my low racio in a private tracker
<dwidmann> wsjunior: yeah, but sending and receiving have always been two seperate beasts AFAIK
<_4strO> sidd_: not me but a friend
<sidd_> _4str0: Ah...So what is the cause of this problem?
<_4strO> we made the www.opensource-cafe.fr
<markelhas> Gamic: to get my good racio i've to upload via xp :(
<sidd_> _4str0: So you are the perfect person to dispense advice to me!! :)
<Gamic> markelhas: I can't think what the problem is there, sorry
<_4strO> sidd_: when have you got the error message ?
<sidd_> _4str0: When I tried running kiosksetup in the terminal
<_4strO> is openkiosk installed on your server ?
<sidd_> Indeed
<markelhas> Gamic: i really don't see where is the problem to. maybe the 7.04 problem on my desktop don't no
<stoft> markelhas: just a guess here, but sounds like BT thinks it's behind a firewall and thus upload is slow. if you can open up a few ports it might work better.
<sidd_> _4str0: I can run kiosklock with the necessary options and it works fine
<Gamic> markelhas: You could double check that KTorrent doesn't have a limit on its Share Ratio as well
<markelhas> stoft: i've open several port's on my router just in case, disable every firewall, and nothing :( getting crazy with this!
<markelhas> Gamic: i've looked for every config in the client and test diferrent client :|
<markelhas> And if a google for a specif torrent to ddl the download speed is just fine
<Gamic> markelhas: could you send an email to yourself with a large attachment (say 500kb or so), to see how long that takes to upload?
<markelhas> Gamic: ok going to try
<sidd_> _4str0: Any ideas?
<stoft> markelhas: you sure? not sure what the default configuration for iptables on kubuntu is
<dwidmann> which reminds me seeing as I just set everything up I need to reset up guarddog ...
<_4strO> sidd_: nop
<markelhas> stoft: i didn't look to the iptable cause i don't now how to
<_4strO> just dont understand the exact pb, u said everything works fine :p
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm having problems getting my fglrx card to work. Here is a link to my Xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/0vtArJ18.html and then one to my xorg.conf file: http://rafb.net/p/VrkQ3i33.html
<LHoT> can anyone help me with beryl? its IRC channel in dead
<LHoT> is*
<stoft> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stoft> markelhas: firestarter provides a gui for manipulating iptables.
<yeti> what am i missing in my kernel config if it's complaining about device-mapper errors?
<stoft> markelhas: that's probably your safest bet. if iptables is the source of your problem.
<markelhas> stoft: i've that one and i've open several ports on it to
<markelhas> stoft: but now i've disable it
<_4strO> kkerwin: whats wrong ?
<stoft> markelhas: disabled how?
<LHoT> anyone?
<markelhas> stoft: close the program
<_4strO> !ask | LHoT
<ubotu> LHoT: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kkerwin> _4strO: When running glxgears to test 3D, I get a: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<LHoT> Alrighty then...
<kkerwin> _4strO: Then, refer to my posted Xorg.0.log for more.
<markelhas> stoft: is there problem in firestarter config?
<stoft> markelhas: afaik that doesn't disable, it's just a GUI
<LHoT> every time I try to start beryl as my window manager, it quits to Kwin
<LHoT> any help?
<stoft> markelhas: I would open firestarter and add an inbound traffic policy
<markelhas> stoft: ok then
<_4strO> LHoT: perhaps :p
<Daisuke_Ido> LHoT: are you using a card that can do direct rendering?
<LHoT> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> if so, are you using the proper drivers for that card?
<stoft> markelhas: open?
<kkerwin> _4strO: Specifically line 743: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<markelhas> stoft: and what about outbound?
<_4strO> kkerwin: with fglrx driver the command is different it looks like fglrx...
<LHoT> I think...
<LHoT> let me check
<stoft> markelhas: lets first look at your inbound
<LHoT> I'm really new to Linux...
<_4strO> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kkerwin> _4strO: Checking ...
<LHoT> thanks 4str0
<markelhas> stoft: ok sorry, i've added now port the client
<LHoT> meh
<stoft> is it under "Allow service"?
<_4strO> kkerwin: what does 'fglrxinfo' give you ?
<LHoT> first, how do I set my default browser? I can't stand Konqueror
<markelhas> stoft: yes and for everyone
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido: has our friend Alberto Milone ported Envy for Feisty yet ...I know ppl frown on these windows like automatic install setups but "Envy" one worked well for me in edgy
<stoft> ok
<_4strO> LHoT: wich video card have you ?
<dwidmann> lhot: systemsettings -> kde components -> web browser (or some such)
<xerosis> wsjunior: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/79468
<stoft> markelhas: and outbound, is it "permissive"?
<mc__> hello! my system is english,but i would like to have german spell checking in kword. is this possbile?
<markelhas> stoft: nop
<kkerwin> _4strO: http://rafb.net/p/WbF5zQ32.html
<stoft> markelhas: restrictive?
<LHoT> its an ATI... not exactly sure what model...
<markelhas> stoft: yes, cause last time i've test like that i think
<kkerwin> LHoT: Are you refering to my issue? Radeon Mobility 9600
<BloodyTux> hello
<stoft> markelhas: if it's restrictive you have to add a policy to "Allow service"
<LHoT> ...no
<_4strO> kkerwin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<_4strO> did have a look on this ?
<jtt> BloodyTux, you are back
<markelhas> stoft: ok i've added the client port
<BloodyTux> uh huh
<stoft> markelhas: now give it a try
<Tired_> Do I need to do anything special for my Windows machine to recognize my Kubuntu machine via the computer name rather than the LAN ip?
<_4strO> LHoT: type 'lspci | grep ATI' in a console and you will know wich card it is
<markelhas> stoft: going to make some test, give me five
<stoft> np
<_4strO> Tired_: samba
<LHoT> k
<_4strO> on your linux
<Tired_> samba is for more than just network shares?  its so I can access a webpage on my kubuntu box without having to type an IP
<BloodyTux> so wasup?
<_4strO> Tired_: samba is for sharing files or printer
<wsjunior> xerosis: mine doesnt stop at 100% it stay at 0%
<Tired_> so it won't do what I need?
<BloodyTux> what can i use for a web server and how do i set my domain name to it
<BloodyTux> ???
<LeeJunFan> John Dong in here? If so - thanks for the updated ktorrent packages, it's really been crashing a lot for me - hope it won't any more.
<Daisuke_Ido> well, if you want a webserver, apache's pretty nice
<_4strO> Tired_: what are trying to do ? install a web server or just want dhare files ?
<BloodyTux> yea
<_4strO> share
<BloodyTux> how do i use my domain name with it and like cpanel or another control panel
<Tired_> i want to be able to type http:mykubuntuboxescomputername, rather than http://192.168.0.2
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: i'm lost on that part of it :)
<LHoT> Radeon Xpress 200M
<_4strO> haaaaaa
<Tired_> the IP works fine, just not the computer name
<BloodyTux> .... :(
<herr_tristan> Tired_: You should add it to windows hosts file
<BloodyTux> i bought a domain and now i want to turn it into a school project but i need a domain to make it
<Tired_> oh.  never thought of that...thanks  :)
<BloodyTux> i don't want to have to type http://53409534e56.3573456.243532.12351
<BloodyTux> just to get to it
<Daisuke_Ido> herr_tristan: how well will that work if his linux box has a dynamic ip?
<Tired_> Daisuke_Ido: I don't
<Tired_> :)
<LHoT> My card is a Radeon Xpress 200M
<Daisuke_Ido> well then
<Daisuke_Ido> carry on
<_4strO> Tired_: look for a file names lmhost on your windows
* BloodyTux 's webserver needs domain
<Tired_> oh, I know how, I just hadn't thought of that
* BloodyTux is hitting head with wall
<herr_tristan> Daisuke_Ido: but why dynamic? It's local IP, so it's no reason to have it dynamic
<Daisuke_Ido> herr_tristan: i know that and you know that.  most people with $40 linksys routers don't know that.
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: go to dyndns.org
<Tired_> Mine's a $30 D-Link, probably why I knew that  ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> Tired_: i said most :P
<_4strO> Tired_: sorry it's just host /windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts
<Tired_> i'm just teasing...i'm pretty happy now that Synergy works, it means I have now officially figured out how to do everything in Kubuntu that I used to use Windows for.
<Tired_> in less than 2 weeks
<BloodyTux> daisuke_ido: yea my budget is $0.00 since i got my new ps2 games and ddr pads and mics, and my gaming router...
<kkerwin> _4strO: Rebooting. Will be back. Thanks again.
<LHoT> _4str0: Radeon Xpress 200M
<_4strO> no pb ;)
<_4strO> LHoT: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<LHoT> sure
<_4strO> !paste | LHoT
<ubotu> LHoT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BloodyTux> i didn't know they had a windows irc on freenode
<BloodyTux> >:)
<markelhas> stoft: i've tested the same torrent, same tracker, for five min, 1st in kubuntu box, 0,2 k/s uploading, 2nd in xp and got 30 kb/s upload.
* BloodyTux thinks evil thoughts
<markelhas> stoft: *0,2kb/s
<stoft> markelhas: which bt client? ktorrent?
<LHoT> sorry... how do I get that info?
<markelhas> stoft: i've tested in utorrent with wine, i've always used this one
<_4strO> LHoT: kate /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<LHoT> thanks
<_4strO> LHoT: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stoft> markelhas: I suggest you try with one of the native clients e.g. ktorrent, bittorrent, bittornado, azureus or qtorrent.
<markelhas> stoft: ok i can use ktorrent i've installed
<stoft> markelhas: try "apt-cache search torrent" in a console and you'll see some alternatives
<_4strO> ktoorent just work fine
<rmd_> markelhas: i doubt you'll experience a difference.  i've always had improved torrent activity using utorrent under wine compared to native apps
<_4strO> ktorrent
<intelikey> that's the highest lag time i think ive ever seen     -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 91.469 seconds   8*{
<markelhas> rmd_: i like very much this one, but i really want to solve this :|
<stoft> rmd_: maybe you can explain why his speeds under wine/linux are worse than xp?
* stoft prefers cli clients... they can be screened.
<LHoT> _4str0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18711/
<rmd_> i can't explain the difference, but i sincerely doubt that it is a wine issue.  by all means, try it and see what happens.
<_4strO> LHoT: ok let me have a look on it :)
<LHoT> thanks.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: whoah. That's pretty bad what are you on a satellite connection with a full pipe? :)
<stoft> markelhas: btw, which ports did you open, the default BT ports?
<stoft> markelhas: in firestarter that is.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan no dialup with a full pipe
<intelikey> clear now.
<_4strO> lol LHoT
<markelhas> stoft: the default and the client
<intelikey> seems if you nice -19 a wget as root then irc clients suffer for it.
<LHoT> what?
<rmd_> markelhas: have you tried disabling firestarter all together and then running the torrent again?
<_4strO> LHoT: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf will open you a window
<LHoT> ahhh
<markelhas> rmd_: nop
<LHoT> you want that info
<_4strO> paste the entire content of the file :p
<LHoT> okay
<LeeJunFan> I remember the days of dialup for me, I used to bond 2 modems together with MPPP, and use traffic control to make sure certain traffic had some reserved bandwidth.
<LHoT> lol
<LHoT> sorry
<_4strO> no pb ;)
<rmd_> markelhas: try it and see what happens.  it could give you some valuable information.
<BloodyTux> i feel weird. i'm talking in the windows irc...
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yeah i could do a little better than what i do.  i'm just to "cheep" to...
<phoxy> can anyone help with gfortran?
<rmd_> markelhas: you'll probably be safe with firestarter disabled for 10 minutes
<LHoT> astro: V
<LHoT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18713/*
<LHoT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18713/
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I had to, I needed to have responsive ssh even if my wife was downloading music or something.
<intelikey> hehhe
<intelikey> i'm not sharing the connection...    and no wife to satisfy.
<_4strO> LHoT: you cant have beryl with the fglrx driver
<markelhas> rmd_: ok, just testing with ktorrent first to check if a native client gets better upload speed
<_4strO> LHoT: have you a good reason to have this driver ?
<LHoT> hmmmmmmm... so what do I do?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan but i totaly stand under you.
<rmd_> markelhas: good idea.
<phoxy> when   I type: gfortran -o MyProg MyProg.f  and try to run MyProg later, nothing happens
<intelikey> what's the command to extract the content of an initramfs image ?
<intelikey> is it a cpio something ?
<Daisuke_Ido> phoxy: this isn't the place for fortran help, i would bet 95% of the people here don't use it
<LHoT> ummm... no idea... like I said... total Linux n00b. I've been running Kubuntu for one month... and thats all my Linux experiance.
<_4strO> LHoT: you installed it manually :p
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido prolly higher
<LHoT> ???
<LHoT> hmmm
<Gabz> phoxy: lol fortran....
<_4strO> LHoT: it's not the driver by default ;)
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, cpio - I forget the args.
<phoxy> my feelings exactly, but I am working with some ancient ppl
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: was being very generous
<LHoT> ah. it was probably my friends doing
<mefisto__> I want to update a folder on my USB dirve with a hard disk folder that has newer files. is rsync the way to do that?
<Daisuke_Ido> who the heck uses fortran anymore anyway?
<intelikey> there is a   #fortran   but it's almost vacant
<markelhas> stoft: ktorrent same slow speed
<phoxy> anyone who needs REALLY fast computations
<markelhas> stoft: 2.0 kb/s
<Gabz> phoxy: they still teach fortan at my university to the enigneers...
<rmd_> markelhas: i'd offer to test it with ktorrent myself, but im in a hotel behind a bitch firewall
<markelhas> stoft: and very strage cause only to users connect to me
<slop> is 11.2 mb/s a decent speed to top out at when transferring files between two computers on a home network?
<stoft> markelhas: ok, next step, as rmd_ suggested, in firestarter: stop firewall
<rmd_> markelhas: say that again? what's it doing?
<Gabz> slop: on a 100mbit network ?/
<markelhas> rmd_: i don't think that the problem is from the client but from my kubuntu config or something like that
<intelikey> does anyone actually use   "info blah"  ?
<slop> Gabz: not sure...just a cheapy discontinued router from walmart, cable modem
<markelhas> rmd_: in ktorrent i've only to users on my peer list
<stoft> intelikey: I do on occasion, when the man page says that more complete info can be found under info blah. that is usually not the case.
<Gabz> slop: top theorical speed is 12.5 mb/s if you want faster upgrade to gigabit
<slop> Gabz: cool thanks
<rmd_> markelhas: you're leaving out words.  i dont understand what you're trying to say
<stoft> markelhas: to==two?
<intelikey> i mean like man cpio is all but useless and sends you to info cpio  but one look at that and i feel the urge to defecate,  pardon the descriptor.      it's sickening
<markelhas> rmd_: sorry, only 2 users one the peer list
<rmd_> ah
<elais> so...how about them braves
<rmd_> something is being blocked.  try stopping firestarter.
<LHoT> astro: so how do I revert the changes?
<rmd_> my guess is that it is doing something that windows firewall wasn't
<mefisto__> I want to update a folder on my USB dirve with a hard disk folder that has newer files. how do I do that?
<rmd_> mefisto__: cp?  copy and paste in file manager?
<stoft> intelikey: know what you mean
<nuu> good night guys
<mefisto__> rmd_: is there a quicker way, so it just updates newer/changed files?
<stoft> mefisto__: try "konserve" the kde backup prog
<LHoT> anyone know how to make the 24 hour clock a 12?
<stoft> mefisto__: don't know if it'll do what you want it to, but maybe
<intelikey> LHoT right click on it
<mefisto__> thanks stoft, I'll take a look
<stoft> intelikey: now if only I could do that trick with the clock in real life too :)
<intelikey> :)
<markelhas> rmd_: i give up.
<markelhas> stoft: thnks for the help
<markelhas> rmd_: thnks for the help to
<LHoT> still wont change, Im navigating the menus...
* intelikey imagines stoft walking with cordless mouse right clicking all appliances .......
<stoft> markelhas: did you try stopping the firewall in firestarter?
<markelhas> stoft: yap :/
<intelikey> LHoT it's there in the time/date  and/or  lang  settings  of the right click menu on the clock app
<stoft> markelhas: sorry can't help you then. not quite my area, my isp NATs me so i'm always behind a fw.
<intelikey> LHoT kinda hard to find but it's there.
<markelhas> stoft: ok, thnk go to go. i'll try later other things. don't now what bu i will. cause i don't want to return to xp.
<stoft> markelhas: k, good luck
<LHoT> meh...
<LHoT> oh well.
<LHoT> so... _4str0 disappeared... can anyone help me with my Beryl problem?
<_4strO> LHoT: LHoT sorry i was googleing about your video card
<LHoT> oh
<LHoT> okay
<LHoT> sorry... Im very impatient sometimes :-[
<_4strO> LHoT: no pb, the pb is i dont find anything about your video card and the free driver
<LHoT> yes... my laptop is non existant on the makers web site...
<_4strO> ok i find it, it will works :p
<LHoT> it wouldnt suprise me if this has a lot of custom stuff
<LHoT> :-D
<_4strO> LHoT: type 'dpkg -l | grep libgl1-mesa-dri' in a console
<_4strO> have you a line who bgin by ii
<_4strO> ?
<LHoT> yep
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> LHoT: type 'dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-ati'
<_4strO> always a line with ii ?
<LHoT> yep
<_4strO> LHoT: look in the /etc/X11/ directory and find a file names xorg.0 or something like this
<baudthief> I'm getting VERY poor performace when transferring photos from my digicam card to my desktop - the ports are USB 2.0, it's taking something like 15 mins for 300mb. Are there known issues with ubuntu for this?
<_4strO> baudthief: i dont know
<_4strO> LHoT: find one ?
<LHoT> nope
<LHoT> :(
<_4strO> LHoT: or just paste the result of that 'ls /etc/X11/'
<LHoT> app-defaults             gdm      xorg.conf                 Xsession.d
<LHoT> config                   rgb.txt  xorg.conf.20070422170742  Xsession.options
<LHoT> cursors                  X        Xresources                XvMCConfig
<LHoT> default-display-manager  xinit    xserver                   Xwrapper.config
<LHoT> fonts                    xkb      Xsession
<_4strO> LHoT: paste (in the website) the content of 'kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070422170742'
<rmd_> suggestions on a download manager for kde?
<LHoT> k
<LHoT> crap
<_4strO> rmd_: kget
<LHoT> closed the window
<LHoT> !paste | LHoT
<_4strO> ^^
<LHoT> doesn't work for myself?
<_4strO> /topic
<LHoT> thats cheap
<rmd_> i very very much like the kde wallpaper downloader
<_4strO> !paste | LHoT
<ubotu> LHoT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LHoT> thanks
<_4strO> rmd_: what is this ?
<vecina> How come I keep having to reinstall dbus to make automounting work?
<vecina> not to mention pal and hal to make graphics work right...
<_4strO> vecina: i dont know
<vecina> _4strO: Ah.
<LHoT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18728/
<_4strO> vecina: if you put a CD it will automount, isnt it ?
<vecina> _4strO: Only if the cd drive is listed in fstab.
<lontra> how can i tell X that i have 1200x800 resolution and not 1024x768?
<_4strO> vecina: weird
<LHoT> is the image nice?
<vecina> those three files bork
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm still having a few problems with my ATI card. Here is a pastebin of what I hope is everything that you'll need (note especially lines 816-17): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18727/
<LHoT> my screen looks horrid at 1024x768
<vecina> whats worse, the framebuffer makes my monitor shut off.... and sometimes logging out activates framebuffer :(
<vecina> kkerwin: Feisty hates my ATI :(
<kkerwin> vecina: Me too.
<_4strO> LHoT: type in a console 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.bak && sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070422170742 /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<LHoT> hmmm... what was suposed to happen?
<_4strO> cp is copy and mv is move
<BluesKaj> _4strO:   copy and paste works too :)
<kkerwin> vecina: Speak Spanish at all? Your nick is a Spanish word.
<LHoT> okay
<_4strO> BluesKaj: a little command is easyer than a big explaination
<vecina> kkerwin: No, I just named my computer vecina. The last one was "foxcub"
<vecina> I like the word vecina. Its sexy :D
<LHoT> speaking of IRC names, can anyone guess where my name comes from?
<_4strO> LHoT: you have a liveCD ?
<kkerwin> vecina: Gotcha. Well, just in case you were curious, your computer's name means "neighbor" in Spanish.
<stoft> kkerwin: male or female?
<LHoT> ummm... its here somewhere...
<kkerwin> stoft: Female. The -a suffix is (almost) always feminine.
<Daisuke_Ido> _4strO: but if all they get is a little command without explanation, they'll never learn :)
<vecina> kkerwin: Really , lol. I heard it was 'vixen' from someone, guess not.
<dsmith_> good news: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/05/01/1353237&from=rss
<Daisuke_Ido> vecina: depends on the neighbor, i suppose ;)
<LHoT> ... found it
<LHoT> ...
<vecina> hehe
<kkerwin> vecina: Well, "female neighbor" could definitely be seen as having a sexual connotation.
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: old news :)
<_4strO> LHoT: ok now you will have too reboot you X server (ctrl-alt-backspace) if you have any pb just come back here with the liveCD ;)
<dsmith_> haha...
<LHoT> its an ubuntu, that wont matter, will it?
<Daisuke_Ido> but incredibly cool
<dsmith_> yea coolness
<dsmith_> so long as we get HW support
<kkerwin> dsmith_: Good point. Back on topic.
<Daisuke_Ido> you really think dell wants the support nightmare if they include unsupported hardware?
<vecina> Yeah, i saw a gallery of, eh, girls once labeled "Le Vecinas", so i assumed that 'vixen' was in fact the correct translation
<dsmith_> aye..
<_4strO> Daisuke_Ido: you're right but when someone give me a command i always note it and look for explaination
<kkerwin> vecina: Try "zorra" ... see also "zorro" which means fox. "Zorra" would be a female fox.
<_4strO> Daisuke_Ido: in fact i dont note it all the time
<vecina> kkerwin: I like vecina :3
<_4strO> :)
<vecina> Zorro means fox?
<kkerwin> vecina: Yep. Just being a grammar Nazi. :-)
<kkerwin> vecina: Yep.
<BluesKaj> _4strO: what does that Xconfig cmnd do for his monitor ?
<kkerwin> Fitting name for a masked crusader, no?
<Daisuke_Ido> Zorra.  my new nickname for catherine zeta-jones
<vecina> kkerwin: So thats why they named him that
<LHoT> I'm back
<LHoT> no problem
<_4strO> LHoT: ok everything looks fine ?
<_4strO> good :)
<LHoT> yep
<kkerwin> Anyhow ... I'm still having a few problems with my ATI card. Here is a pastebin of what I hope is everything that you'll need (note especially lines 816-17): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18727/
<_4strO> LHoT: now we will install beryl :)
<LHoT> run Beryl?
<LHoT> its all installed
<_4strO> LHoT: ok gooooo :)
<LHoT> :)
<vecina> I have never had this much trouble with linux before
<rmd_> can firefox take advantage of kget?
<LHoT> :(
<vecina> Of course, my windows installation is even less stable
<vecina> virii
<LHoT> still the same result
<LHoT> :(
<_4strO> LHoT: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> run beryl-manager
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to do kkerwin ? direct rendering ? or ?
<LHoT> thats whats running
<kkerwin> BluesKaj: Eventually, run beryl. But first, get AIGLX working, yes.
<PCGenie> Simplicity and flexibility is something i find a lot of in Kubuntu
<LHoT> hmmmm... maybe I only installed beryl-manager, and totally forgot beryl
<LHoT> lol
<vecina> I *DID* until i got this new computer
<kkerwin> LHoT: Dependency?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's possible, but pretty unlikely
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<vecina> kubuntu haet ATI
<LHoT> ?
<LHoT> lol
<BloodyTux> WAZZUP
<kkerwin> LHoT: Wouldn't beryl-manager install beryl as a dependency?
<vecina> Wazzaaaaaaaap
<LHoT> all the disscussions are about beryl
<BluesKaj> kkerwin:  have you consulted the open source driver / beryl tutorials ... there are quite a few
<LHoT> I dont know
<kkerwin> LHoT: LOL. Ya.
<_4strO> LHoT: type 'glxinfo | grep render' in a console
<BloodyTux> #beryl!!!!!!
* LHoT is a n00b
<BloodyTux> sorry
<BloodyTux>  #beryl
<BloodyTux> !!!!
<kkerwin> BluesKaj: I an't remember what the problem was, but it didn't work.
<BluesKaj> there is als o new linux driver for Radeon cards
<kkerwin> BloodyTux: Try: /join #beryl
<vecina> fglrx?
<LHoT> #beryl is dead
<BluesKaj> yes
<_4strO> LHoT: direct rendering: Yes ???
<BloodyTux> thats what i meant
<Daisuke_Ido> try #ubuntu-effects
<LHoT> I asked for help there first
<kkerwin> BloodyTux: :-) Just trying to help.
<BloodyTux> #beryl is not dead
<LHoT> no
<LHoT> :(
<vecina> Nobody can answer my question no matter where i go.
<LHoT> I had it before
<vecina> there must not be an answer! A gremlin must live in my hard drive
<kkerwin> BluesKaj: Here we go, I rememmber what the problem with the opensource radeon driver was, I got a "non power of two textures aren't supported" message, or something like that.
<LHoT> venica: just keep pressing. ;) it always works
<LHoT> BloodyTux: Okay then, no one there is saying anything, and there is only one message per 5 min
<BloodyTux> ... :)
<LHoT> hmmm
<BloodyTux> #beryl!!!!!
<LHoT> that was a redundant statement
<meuhlol> re all
<LHoT> ...
<meuhlol> whats up?
<LHoT> the sky
<LHoT> :)
<vecina> gas prices
<LHoT> lol
<LHoT> true
<BloodyTux> your computer is outside???
<LHoT> well, yes
<LHoT> im on a laptop
<LHoT> on my balcony
<LHoT> :)
<BloodyTux> type /join #beryl!!!!!
<BloodyTux> good beryl help
<LHoT> I just came from there, it's inactive
<_4strO> LHoT: 'sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18731/ in it
<BloodyTux> try again
<BloodyTux> i got good help
<_Johny> Hello
<BloodyTux> might be #beryl!!!!
<LHoT> where do I paste
<LHoT> ?
<LHoT> GO AWAY!
<BloodyTux> what?
<jtholmes> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_Johny> I just wanted to know how come feisty supports even more the acceleration on my video card, than Edgy?
<_4strO> LHoT: you have to open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LHoT> oh
<_4strO> and paste what you have on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18731/ in the file
<LHoT> just replace it all?
<_4strO> yep
<LHoT> k
<bob__> hi all
<bob__> does anyone got an SDCARD slot to work with edgy?work
<LHoT> k
<_4strO> LHoT: save it and restart X :)
<LHoT> now check for direct rendering again
<LHoT> okay
<kkerwin> Ok, from the #ATI channel, if you're having problems getting beryl working and are using an ATI card, they don't suggest using the fglrx module, but rather the opensource radeon driver.
<_4strO> kkerwin: right :)
<velle> Hi, which torrent client can you recommend? I am using ktorrent, but i dont see how to judge what I want to share and what I dont.
<LeeJunFan> velle: that's how torrent works, you share what you are downloading.
<meuhlol> velle what you have as OS?
<meuhlol> Kubuntu or Ubuntu? Edgy or Feisty?
<meuhlol> velle, personally i'm at Feisty KDE, & KTorrent is good for me =) nothing needed at plus
<flowingfire> Hey everyone!  I have a server running in my system tray that I can't disable.  I have no idea what to do; It's not in my autostart folder, and it's not able to be removed by the standard click-n-close method... ?
<LHoT> back
<LHoT> nothing still
<meuhlol> flowingfire: what you have? KDE or Gnome?
<velle> LeeJunFan: I totally agree, but what happens is that it is automatically sharing everything, which is more than 1024 files. So now I am not able to download anymore myself, I get an error if I try, saying that I have too many open files.
<flowingfire> meuhlol: I have KDE-- kubuntu
<_Johny> velle, you can try Azureus or Ctorrent (under terminal)
<meuhlol> flowingfire: feisty?
<velle> Im using kubuntu... dont remember which version, sorry
<meuhlol> velle: try Ktorrent :)
<_4strO> LHoT: direct rendering: No ?
<flowingfire> meuhlol?: Indeed, I am running good ol' fun (yet buggy) feisty
<LHoT> no
<LHoT> :(
<_4strO> LHoT: reboot the box :)
<_Johny> velle, just piu lsb_release -a in your terminal to see which version you're using
<meuhlol> flowingfire, try this one: ksysguard ;) and in it you choose your process & after u kill it xD
<velle> _Johny: thanks. Im using dapper
<LHoT> its not so much a box box as it is a dough nut box
<Pollywog> flowingfire: did you say this thing puts an icon in the tray?
<LHoT> :P
<_4strO> ;)
<LHoT> rebooting
<_4strO> ok
<flowingfire> Yes, Pollywog-- it puts a thing in the tray... but it doesn't recognize it in when I click to configure the tray... like it's not there.
<meuhlol> flowingfire: sudo ksysguard
<Pollywog> flowingfire: what does the icon look like?
<flowingfire> mehulol: Ok.
<meuhlol> flowingfire: and in tab of "table of processus" you kill him
<flowingfire> Pollywog: a blue circle of some kind... It showed up after I clicked a tab in properties on a folder to share stuff on the web...
<Pollywog> oic
<Pollywog> right clicked this icon and no menu comes up?
<flowingfire> problem is I'm not sure what it's called lol
<meuhlol> flowingfire: what is the name of server you are?
<LHoT> direct rendering is a "no"
<LHoT> :(
<_4strO> rhoooo !
<flowingfire> meuhlol: since the whole thing was unintentional I'm not sure... What I did was click the second tab to the right after activating sharing under a folder's properties... Then I clicked start applet.... and the applet never went away
<BloodyTux> lhot, beryl is active right now
<LHoT> as in peopl helping?
<BloodyTux> *#beryl
<Pollywog> it might be one of the panel applets
<LHoT> or casually ignoring
<BloodyTux> * #beryl
<BloodyTux> yea helping
<_Johny> I just wanted to know how come feisty supports even more the acceleration on my video card, than Edgy?
<_4strO> can you paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_4strO> LHoT: can you paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flowingfire> hmm.... I just removed all applets from my bar and it seems to be gone along w/ everything else lol
<jason_> hi there, anybody can help me about the /tmp/.X0-lock issue please
<ejupin> How can I get my usb mic working? I thought I have all the setting right.. but nothing
<meuhlol> flowingfire: try to reboot your machine, and tell me if it come on boot or not
<flowingfire> ok.... I'll brb then.
<velle> My solution was to rm -r ~/.kde/ktorrent/*           now ktorrent stops sharing out, so now I have to find a way to share just some of it again :)
<jason_> hi there, anybody can help me about the /tmp/.X0-lock issue please
<Pollywog> jason_: if you can't get an answer here you might post on the forums
<jason_> Pollywog: thanks, ill try it
<BloodyTux> ughhh wine sucks butt!
<tpc__> y dont u use utorrent
<BloodyTux> #ubuntu-trivia
<mahdi> wine is way sweet
<LHoT> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BloodyTux> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<anon32> ick, trivia bot? omg...
<flowingfire> Hi... I guess that worked, because I restarted and I don't have that nasty thing there anymore.
<flowingfire> But now my toolbar is all messy hehe
<flowingfire> thanks :)
<LHoT> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<anon32> I've got a really old cruddy PC with 64M RAM and a P-II 350MHz, should I bother with X?
<BloodyTux> !mada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mada - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> !nada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nada - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> Hey guy's, need help really badly
<danny500> ubuntu won't load up the desktop
<danny500> 99% of HD being used
<danny500> I'm using live cd
<danny500> anyone?
<anon32> danny500, eh? delete some junk
<danny500> I need to get into my hard drive but don't know how to using live cd
<anon32> danny500, "mount /dev/harddrivethingyname /mnt/randomgenericfoldername"
<danny500> hd = hd0
<mahdi> set it up as slave to a friends computer if the livecd can't load
<anon32> danny500, that doesn't help... let's see, a) what kind of hard drive do you have? ide/pata? sata? scsi? b) which hard drive (number) are you trying to access?
<danny500> ide
<anon32> danny500, your hard drive is master on the first channel right?
<danny500> 0
<danny500> yes
<keylocker> hello all!
<danny500> it's master
<Jump> i recently installed kde on top of ubuntu and now my video thumbnails do not show in kde, but they work in gnome... how can i fix this?
<meuhlol> re all
<keylocker> someone know about beryl problems with kubuntu now?
<mahdi> !hello | keylocker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> danny500, do you know which partition number your Ubuntu install is on?
<danny500> I don't know, 1?
<danny500> it's using the whole drive
<anon32> danny500, ok, now we have enough info
<keylocker> mahdi: ;] 
<danny500> ok
<mahdi> hm
<anon32> danny500, run the following command "sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu"
<danny500> the partitions name is Netkiller btw
<BloodyTux> how do i add like xfce to the session list
<anon32> danny500, doesn't matter :-P
<anon32> did the command work?
<danny500> oh ok
<danny500> I got a pop up saying the blah blah blah is using 100% of space given
<anon32> danny500, ignore it, enter the partition from the command line and junk some pr0n
<anon32> "cd /mnt/ubuntu"
<anon32> and "rm porno.avi"
<danny500> I don't have porn on my drive lol
<Jump> is it just me or is kubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<danny500> My girlfriend get's the job done so I don't need that shit lol
<Sleepy_Coder> Jump:  Might depend on how Kubuntu uses your hardware. :p
<danny500> Jump, they are exactly the same, just diferent desktop type
<anon32> danny500, "girlfriend"? lol
* anon32 will say no more
<Sleepy_Coder> *cough*inflatable*cough*
* Sleepy_Coder hides *
<danny500> yeah, you know girl, that I date
<Jump> programs in kde just load faster... konquerer loads instantly but firefox takes 5-10 sec
<Jump> and in gnome things like amarok are slower to me
<Cosmo_> I have a USB headset and a sound card but I can not hear anything through the headset how do I fix this?
<danny500> haha your funny, this is her, www.myspace.com/michelletheluckygirl
<anon32> eww, myspace... I won't ever touch that cruft
<Sleepy_Coder> I guess it depends on which desktop manager the programs were made for and how long it takes for the other desktop manager to startup and and load those. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> -and*
<PCGenie> Firefox is much more exact than IE from MS, it shows the page excatly as it is built
<keylocker> noone can help with beryl?
<danny500> keylocker
<danny500> google it
<keylocker> danny500: have notting
<keylocker> ive tryed
<anon32> danny500, hate to diss on your "gf" but that webpage is horribly designed
<danny500> whats wrong then?
<Sleepy_Coder> keylocker:  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Sleepy_Coder> :)
<Sleepy_Coder> It's a good read.
<Sleepy_Coder> And looks pretty too. :p
<danny500> anon32, yes I know
<DaveQB> anyone know where the LiveCD gets the dir /usr/share/wallpaper from ?
<Sleepy_Coder> eBay?
<DaveQB> its not in the squashfs file that everything else comes from.
<danny500> anon32, the thing I hate most aobut it is the fact that you can't fucking message her because there is some huge button link over the entire top of the page
<anon32> danny500, I notice the tiled wallpaper and bad choice of colors....
<danny500> yes
<keylocker> Sleepy_Coder: argh
<keylocker> my good
<keylocker> ive searched all this site
<keylocker> google to
<slop|top> what console command would i use to view a list of all IDE devices?
<keylocker> o
<danny500> oh well, I really don't care though, she's good looking so I let her get away with it lol
<keylocker> and notting helped me
<DaveQB> slop|top  lshw
<danny500> anyways, i'll go check to see if it worked
<PCGenie> Try KDE-look.org
<DaveQB> slop|top sudo lshw
<keylocker> im notting asking if i dont searched....
<keylocker> argh
<slop|top> DaveQB: thx!
<Sleepy_Coder> I think I might set up beryl again... :<
<Sleepy_Coder> I had it working once...but I kind of got rid of it because I hated all the animations.
<Daisuke_Ido> so turn them off :)
<Sleepy_Coder> They were cool to look at for like..2 seconds.  Then they just got annoying.  I think the window switcher and the desktop cube were the only useful ones.
<danny500> anon32, can't chat in other window
<Sleepy_Coder> I don't want my computer to rain.  I don't need a computer crying on me.  Get the emo off mai screen bitch!
<Sleepy_Coder> hehehe
<danny500> I only have a 20GB drive thats how
<Daisuke_Ido> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sleepy_Coder> Sorry.. :<
<Daisuke_Ido> but i see what you mean
<Sleepy_Coder> I keep forgetting I'm in a G-rated channel.
<Daisuke_Ido> i use a very slight wobble
<anon32> Daisuke_Ido, come on....
<Daisuke_Ido> and fade effects on minimize/maximize
<anon32> danny500, hehe, 20GB?
<danny500> what, I was swearing not to long ago and ubotu didn't say a word lol
<Sleepy_Coder> I don't like the windows wobbling too much.  I didn't know you could turn down the jelly effect without getting rid of it. :)
<danny500> yes
<danny500> P# lol
<Daisuke_Ido> anon32: no "come on" to it, that's the rules here
<danny500> P3
<DaveQB> so anyone familiar with the way the LiveCD and installer works ?
<anon32> I feel your pain, mine's 80GB... video fills that up pretty quick
<anon32> Daisuke_Ido, that's no reason to be anal about it...
<Daisuke_Ido> 170gb of tv shows :\
<anon32> 40GB here.... I only collect 3 series and one of em died after 1 season
<danny500> I don't loaded every episode of Trigun, Tokyo Drift, S.P.R., 300, and the first season of Fresh Prince of bell air, thats how I filled it lol
<luckyone> digikam question - I would like on image download from my camera for it to make this directory structure /YYYY/MM/DD/image.jpg or whatever
<anon32> danny500, ...fresh prince of bell air?
<danny500> yeah man, sick show
<danny500> :P
* anon32 refuses comment
<anon32> oh yeah, and Trigun sucks
<danny500> I like it
<danny500> oh and my drive isn't mounting
<danny500> I'm going to kill someone
<anon32> danny500, what's the error?
<anon32> no death threats though, I'm pretty serious about that
<danny500> um, error lets see, it won't mount
<BloodyTux> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<anon32> danny500, does it say anything?
<danny500> there isn't even an icon for it
<danny500> no
<danny500> cause according to livecd, the drive is none exsistent
<anon32> danny500, there doesn't need to be an icon.... browse to it from the command line
<danny500> ok whats the command for that?
<anon32> danny500, "cd <whereeveryoumountedit>"
<anon32> and "ls" prints what's in the current folder
<danny500> cd: /dev/hd0: No such file or directory
<Daisuke_Ido> scrubs (oh yeah), daria, south park, the simpsons, saved by the bell, family guy...
<anon32> danny500, were you listening a few lines back?
<anon32> never mind, paste the output of the command "mount" to http://pastebin.ca
<danny500> no, but I was reading
<danny500> thats the drive
<danny500> ,,,,,,        /dev/hda1 on /mnt/Netkiller type ext3 (rw)
<anon32> danny500, there ya go, it's not "hd0, it's hda1"
<anon32> :-)
<DaveQB> so whats the problem danny500 ?  Sorry, jumping in in mid conversation i think :)
<anon32> DaveQB, we fixed it, it was basically mounting partitions.... (he needed grounding in the fundamentals)
<danny500> hard drive is full and ubuntu is being a bitch and won't let me in the house
<DaveQB> lol
<DaveQB> i see
<danny500> whats with that anyways?
<anon32> danny500, for future reference, hard drives are "hda1 hdb1 hda2 hdb2, etc"
<danny500> ok
<DaveQB> hd0 is grub like
<danny500> It should at least let me in so I can delete crap
<DaveQB> cat /boot/grub/devices.map will show that hd0 points to
<anon32> danny500, all OS' need the extra space for cacheing and tmp
<BloodyTux> sometimes ide drives get sucked into beind hd0 like my friends
<danny500> well it can stop cacheing and let me in!
<anon32> danny500, also, you mighta been able to boot into recovery/singleuser mode
<danny500> tried that
<DaveQB> danny500  what wont let you in ?
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm having a problem with beryl that perhaps a picture would explain better than words: http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2503/berylproblempp1.jpg
<danny500> still kicked me off to the login window
<stoft> it's not perhaps that swap is inactive?
<danny500> I can't login
<anon32> danny500, you coulda hit "ctrl alt 1" to get a console
<DaveQB> danny500 used a VT instead ?
<stoft> (just a thought, don't know what the prob is)
<danny500> a what?
<anon32> danny500, doing a GUI login needs space
<anon32> danny500, console = command line screen
<anon32> try hitting that :-)
<DaveQB> danny500 login in , in text mode
<Cosmo_>  I have a USB headset and a sound card but I can not hear anything through the headset how do I fix this?I am running 7.04 kubuntu
<DaveQB> like anon32 said, CTRL+ALT+F1
<anon32> danny500, it's ctrl alt f7 to get back to graphical
<danny500> I know
<DaveQB> hittin the command line is the best way to troubleshoot
<danny500> so how do I mount my drive again?
<DaveQB> hda1 ?
<danny500> reinstalling is another lol
<anon32> mount <device> <some empty folder>
<danny500> yes
<DaveQB> mount /dev/hda1 /dest/directory
<DaveQB> sudo ^
<DaveQB> anon32  doesnt even need to be empty ;)
<anon32> so, for example, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/isuck
<DaveQB> lol
<anon32> DaveQB, but that's very smart, lol
<DaveQB> does anyone know where the installer gets its wallpaper from ?
<danny500> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /home/danny500/
<danny500> mount: mount point /home/danny500/ does not exist
<DaveQB> its not in the squashfs system at all
<DaveQB> danny500  mkdir -p /home/danny500
<DaveQB> and then mount it
<danny500> IT WORKED! THANKS GUYS!
<DaveQB> np
<meuhlol> re$
<danny500> so if I ever have to do this again all I type is " sudo mkdir -p /home/danny500" ?
<danny500> then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /home/danny500/" ?
<DaveQB> danny500  if the folder doesnt already exist
<DaveQB> danny500  if it does, then skip that step [the step to make the dir 'mkdir
<meuhlol> danny500: mkdir is only for making directory :)
<DaveQB> '] 
<johny> help
<anon32> !terminal | danny500
<ubotu> danny500: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<johny> sorry
<anon32> you might wanna read that some time
<danny500> ok thanks guy's / gurls :D
<johny> Is compiz enebled in Feisty by default?
<ssaa> hello . i need some help please. I need to make the horizontal scroll area of my touchpad smaller pleas
<ssaa> johny: no it's not
<anon32> johey, no
<johny> ssaa: So only in Ubuntu, right?
<ssaa> fjohny: feisty is a version of ubuntu
<BloodyTux> will some one here help key locker?
<ssaa> johny: feisty is version 7.04. All the versions have a name
<johny> ssaa: I mean - Ubuntu has more features included in new release than Kubuntu, that's all. Is it right?
<danny500> where abouts is the trash bin folder?
<korobase> A lot of programs crashed after I logon the kubuntu's desktop!!!
<stoft> nn
<korobase> How to fix this bug?
<danny500> or does sudo rm blah blah blah totally remove the data?
<johny> !rules |korobase
<ubotu> korobase: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rmd_> danny500: that depends on if "the data" is contained in that package, another package, or maybe a hidden folder
<mahdi> danny500: trash:/
<ssaa> johny: it has the same features. Kubuntu is based in kde and Ubuntu in Gnome . thats the difference
<ssaa> hello . i need some help please. I need to make the horizontal scroll area of my touchpad smaller please
<ssaa> anyone?
<mahdi> ssaa: not sure, but is that controlled by xorg.conf?
<danny500> does sudo rm totally remove data or just move it to the trash bin?
<mahdi> danny500: it removes it
<ssaa> nevermind i found a solution
<anon32> danny500, it unlinks the files so they're more or less gone
<danny500> ok thanks
<ssaa> johny: need more help?
<johny> ssaa: Hmm...despite I don't think you're right - Just compare Kubuntu's new features to Ubuntu's one ( I mean, Desktop changes) not kernel and xorg..
<danny500> I just removed the fresh prince :(
<danny500> oh well, I need a ddv burner to burn the stuff and remove it
<korobase> ubotu:I need help.don't need the rules or any Guidelines.
<danny500> dvd*
<ssaa> johny: like what changes?
<johny> ssaa: wait please
<korobase> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveQB> lol
<BloodyTux> !guidlines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidlines - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BloodyTux> :)
<mahdi> johny: the only new features i've seen are restricted drivers and desktop effects
<korobase> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<korobase> ubotu:crash kubuntu.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crash kubuntu. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> hello, do someone know how i can install Thunderbird 2.0?
<carutsu> is it on the repos?
<johny> ssaa: these are Ubuntu's features --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour and here --> Kubuntu's ---> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php
<korobase> carutsu:sudo apt-get install thunderbird.
<carutsu> korobase: nop that's 1.5 i already have it
<carutsu> i want 2.0
<mahdi> in all fairness, that ubuntu link is actually a list of changes in fiesty, the kubuntu link is an introduction to kubuntu
<korobase> carutsu:you can download the version 2.0 and install it.
<carutsu> korobase: from source...
<korobase> no.
<carutsu> then?
<korobase> binary which have been builded.
<Mena> Why my kubuntu every time i try to start it it do system check and while checking root part give message fail and system will be restart in 5 seconeds
<Mena> and every time restart and i tried recovery mode
<johny> korobase: You might have to compile it from source ---> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Linux_Build_Prerequisites
<Mena> do same thing
<korobase> carutsu:http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<carutsu> korobase: Let me check
<johny> .seen Jucato
<soulrider__> !seen jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jucato - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> ok I'm going to check and see if all is good now, If I don't return in 40 minutes the all is good :) thanks guy's
<soulrider__> doesnt work anymore johny
<johny> soulrider__: Sorry, what doesn't work?
<korobase> any body meet many crash of kubuntu's application program?
<soulrider__> the seen feature
<soulrider__> korobase: nope
<zibrah3ed> adept
<korobase> kicker.
<korobase> why and how to fix all this problems?
<zibrah3ed> what is your first language korobase there may be an ubuntu chat better suited for you
<azgtem> why can't i boot a recent cd (not even the alternate, not even i386) on a k6-2 computer? for instance, as soon as i press enter at the "boot:" prompt (no matter what kernel options) my computer simply restarts!
<korobase> no.I am using kubuntu,not ubuntu.
<johny> soulrider__: ah..thanks. Did it ever work?
<zibrah3ed> same thing
<soulrider__> it used to
<zibrah3ed>  At what speed did you burn the livecd
<Mena> Why my kubuntu every time i try to start it it do system check and while checking root part give message fail and system will be restart in 5 seconeds
<johny> soulrider: Do you know what language was it written in by chance?
<soulrider> no idea
<Mena> and every time restart and i tried recovery mode do same thing
<BloodyTux> whats a good im thing besides kopete and gaim?
<Mena> nothing as i guess
<anon32> BloodyTux, konversation
<johny> Mena: Have you tried to check the root partition?
<BloodyTux> k
<Mena> johny, i cant
<BloodyTux> wait, konversation is for irc
<korobase> carutsu:maybe we must using thunderbird from source's building.I download the binary and find there is a share lib error while run this program.
<anon32> OMG, mozilla's build reqs say that compiling Firefox needs over 1GB RAM!
<Mena> johny, in recovery mode it do fsck imeddiatly
<zibrah3ed> Mena go to /etc/fstab and edit the tail of your root partition to "0 0" instead of "0 1" will shut off self che
<carutsu> korobase: er, ok, im downloading it
<johny> Mena: you could use a live version...and do a normal check from console
<sam_> does anyone know how to set in config .the number of desktops to start with?
<Mena> zibrah3ed, and this wth LiveCd ...ok
<zibrah3ed> si'
<Mena> johny, i wil ltry if didnt work i will do zibrah3ed way >>> :) thanks
<zibrah3ed> its a hack and really won't solve your problem but will let you find out if your hd is trashed
<zibrah3ed> if hd ok it will boot
<Mena> zibrah3ed, ok
<johny> sam_: Maybe just checking the settings where those desktops are located will set them by default...
<Mena> Bye
<Mena> Thanks
<zibrah3ed> hol
<johny> Mena: bye
<korobase> Bye,all
<sam_> johny: it's a strange one...used kcontrol and changed them..everytime i log back in have 2 instead of 4
<johny> sam_: Then asking in #kde may help...
<sam_> doh....whoops...wrong chnnel
<mahdi> anybody else had problems with samba after upgrading to fiesty? all my shares stopped working
<johny> sam_: It's ok :-D
<sam_> doh
<Phantasee> Yeeha!
<Phantasee> I have a small issue.
<zibrah3ed> ....
<johny> go ahed then --:D
<Phantasee> I'm wondering how I can find out what libraries come with Kubuntu dapper
<Phantasee> so that i can just get the ones i need that don't come with it. the kubuntu rig isn't connected to the internet
<Phantasee> so it's an issue for me.
<zibrah3ed> are you trying to upgrade?
<Phantasee> no, i'm trying to install a bunch of applications.
<Phantasee> some games, some more serious programs.
<zibrah3ed> that aren't part of the base system?
<Phantasee> I would assume they aren't, because I get messages telling me the required libraries are missing.
<Phantasee> oh, no, the applications aren't part of the base system.
<zibrah3ed> do you have acess to a usb key
<Phantasee> I lost mine. =(
<zibrah3ed> damn
<Phantasee> I usually just burn everything to a blank CD-R, since I have a few of them lying around, but obviously I can't just keep doing that.
<zibrah3ed> well what i do to my comps that are off network is   to d/l the .debs and use apt to install the local packages
<Phantasee> Say, if my USB key was a U3 smart drive, would that work very well with linux?
<zibrah3ed> out of my league
<Phantasee> i did dl the debs. i burned them all to cd, and when i copied them to the hdd, i tried to use the install programs menu
<redfive> anyone know how to get nspluginwrapper wo work?
<Phantasee> but i had to right click to install the packages.
<zibrah3ed> you need to add the cd in the repositories
<Phantasee> i'm sorry?
<zibrah3ed> you were trying to se adept correct
<zibrah3ed> use
<Phantasee> yeah. i think. i'm fairly certain.
<zibrah3ed> go to adept-->manage repositories
<zibrah3ed> on title bar of adept
<carutsu> korobase: I downloaded from the site
<Phantasee> okay.
<carutsu> korobase: and it works perfectly
* Phantasee makes notes.
<Phantasee> so then i have to make it think the cd is a repository, which lets it install properly?
<carutsu> Korobase: may be you dont have some libraries? I must tell you i already have Thunderbird 1.5, may be that's why i have the needed libraries, i dont know
<zibrah3ed> should popup a window
<Phantasee> the issue is a lot of the programs had a long list of required libraries, but i assumed they came with kubuntu.
<zibrah3ed> go to 3rd party software
<Phantasee> aye
<zibrah3ed> then at bottom add cdrom
<Phantasee> k, i'll give that a shot
<zibrah3ed> never tried it on feisty but worked on dapper
<Phantasee> but i had copied the contents of the cd to the hdd. so everything on it was already available.
<zibrah3ed> where did you copy it too
<Phantasee> my home folder, in a sub folder, actually
<Phantasee> i right clicked, and it gave me an option to install the packages, which it did, in a small white window
<zibrah3ed> unless you point adept there it won't see them
<Phantasee> it installed a lot of them, but some said they needed certain libraries
<Phantasee> like celestia, for example.
<Phantasee> it's in the games section, i believe, but i thoought it would be interesting to see what the program could do, so i got that
<zibrah3ed> did you meet all the dependencies
<Phantasee> along with the files
<zibrah3ed> thats the trouble d/l single debs
<Phantasee> i dont' think i did, which is why i want to know how i can find out what libraries dapper comes with, so i can get the ones i dont have.
<thony> hi
<gtrplr> is there a way to roll back updates/upgrades ?
<gtrplr> back to a "fresh install" state ?
<zibrah3ed> check out /etc/apt/sources.list and go throug the servers to find your file
<gtrplr> without reinstalling
<gtrplr> ah
<gtrplr> hadnt thought of that
<Phantasee> sorry, where would that be? on the machine running it? or is it on the internet?
<zibrah3ed> you would need to use the inernet
<ubuntu> hello
<BloodyTux> hi
<zibrah3ed> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dwidmann> :O seems we can now preorder Hitachi 1TB drives for $399
<Phantasee> ah
<zibrah3ed> will be an ftp site
<thony> new to linus stuffy
<thony> ...linux i mean
<zibrah3ed> linus was good
<Phantasee> i'm not sure what i'm looking for here...
<zibrah3ed> name of the creator
<thony> mmmmmmmmmmh
<Phantasee> @dwidmann where can we preorder the drives? and that's US$?
<dwidmann> Phantasee: let me check, friend linked me to it, yeah USD
<mahdi> is there any good replacement for samba?
<hitmanWilly> mahdi, as far as i know, samba's it if you want to talk to win machines
<_4strO> mahdi: samba ^^
<HymnToLife> mahdi, for file transfers, FTP
<HymnToLife> samba is awfully unreliable, especialy on the Windows side
<mahdi> i'd rather a stable file sharing protocol, but after i upgrade to fiesty it sh*t the bed
<mahdi> i tried working around with ftp and didn't get it
<Phantasee> well, i'll have a poke around, thanks a bunch zibrah3ed!
<zibrah3ed> windows in a vm
<zibrah3ed> k
<mahdi> is there a good how-to on running a local ftp server?
<dwidmann> gah, I think my Kopete logging is messed up :\
<mahdi> i nabbed gproftpd but i didn't quite get it, and the documentation is for people who know what they are talking about.
<zibrah3ed> lo
<_4strO> http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<Jucato> dwidmann: how is it messed up?
<dwidmann> Jucato: history seems to have disappeared as an option, much to my dismay
<mahdi> any folder i try to share, when i navigate to it, says "blah/blah/blah does not exist"
<dwidmann> wait, it's back again, seems to be tied to my online status o.O
<Jucato> O.o
<_4strO> mahdi: http://www.vsftpdrocks.org/ and http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<_4strO> mahdi: for vsftpd configuration
<dwidmann> Even  more helpfully, my previous history doesn't seem to be available
<mahdi> thanks, taking a look at it
<Jucato> dwidmann: aw... :/
<dwidmann> I wonder if I missed some chowning/chmodding when I moved everything over to my shiny new etch install
<dwidmann> at any rate, I have andrew hunting down where he found the link to the hitachi 1TB drive ...
<Markeda> Um, does Kubuntu 7.04 come with the stuff needed to install a program from the source (or whatever .tar.gz files are)?
<Sleepy_Coder> I think I might have too much free time:  http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/photoricon/too_much_free_time.jpg
<dwidmann> seems stuff is all over google for it though, ... maybe the one page was an old one, because here is a review of it http://www.pcworld.com/product/specs/id,29924-c,harddrives/specs.html
<Mena> Is there a bug  abot running Gparted on kubuntu
<Mena> about
<HymnToLife> Mena, not that I know of
<HymnToLife> do you have a problem running it ?
<Mena> HymnToLife, NEVER MIND IT OPENED NOW
<Mena> HymnToLife, why they didnt include qparted on the installtion
<Jucato> Mena: QtParted is included in the Desktop (Live) CD but isn't installed by default when you install Kubuntu
<Mena> Jucato, OK
<Jucato> (probably based on the presumption that you don't always reformat/repartition your drives)
<Mena> Jucato, ok
<Mena> ok thanks bye
<mahdi> oh good lord did vsftpd give me ten thousand make errors
<voidmage> argh.
<voidmage> for the third time firefox has crashed and "forgotten" my open tabs
<mahdi> !pastebin
<mahdi> still haven't figured out how to use that dumb bot.
<morvok__> anyone farmiliar with Silo?
<dwidmann> Sleepy_Coder: You do have too much free time, can I borrow some?
<parad0x`> sup
<Sleepy_Coder> :D
* Sleepy_Coder gives dwidmann his sexy-fun-time.
<voidmage> firefox+kde: does anybody else have random crashes?
<mahdi> this is going to sound horribly ignorant, but how do you figure out your ip address if you're behind a router?
<thony> morvok:SILO, the Sparc Improved boot LOader, is a booting loader program that runs from the PROM of SPARC (32-bit) and UltraSPARC (64-bit) based systems, covered by the terms of the GNU General Public Licence. It can be used for the booting of operating systems from a variety of file systems.
<parad0x`> i do when i try and use java apps in firefox
<dwidmann> mahdi: go to www.ipaddress.com
<thony> http://www.sparc-boot.org/
<mahdi> dwidmannL wow, neat, thanks!
<stanley> anybody know how to do offline message sending in kopete using an msn messenger account??
<parad0x`> use gaim
<dwidmann> mahdi: you're welcome
<dwidmann> stanley: the offline messages are a server-side thing, that's why it works with yahoo and not msn or aim
<stanley> hmmm ok
<Markeda> Does Kubuntu 7.04 come with the stuff needed to install a program from the source (or whatever .tar.gz files are)?
<dac_> have ubuntu 7.04 In files in desktop, can this replace my 6.06 OC that's on my HD now?
<scast> Can anyone please tell me what's the command to run konqueror from console like I was just clicking the System Menu and clicking Home Menu?
<dwidmann> Markeda: no, you'll need to install the build-essential package, and probably run something like "sudo apt-get build-dep whateverpackageitisyouwanttobuild
<dwidmann> "
<dwidmann> scast: it's painfully obvious actually, the command to run konqueror is ... konquero
<dwidmann> **konqueror
<Markeda> . .. ... Odd. Seems like an odd thing not to include in an OS, but thanks for the info.
<TheDebugger> konqueror --profile filemanagement
<tycho> Markeda: Unless you were asking about decompressing .tar.gz files, in which case you can just use tar -xvf whatever.tar.gz
<scast> dwidmann: it's not the same windows that shows up when you run "konqueror" than the one you get when you go to System Menu and select Home Folder... I want the one that opens with the Home Folder.
<TheDebugger> konqueror --profile filemanagement
<TheDebugger> .....
<TheDebugger> Learn to read
<dac_> ok,ty
<dwidmann> TheDebugger: prefix the message with their name so it highlights it in red for them
<dwidmann> makes it harder to miss
<scast> I guess he's having a bad day?
<Markeda> tycho, no. I have it extracted via right-click->extract here, then went to the terminal, got into the folder and was trying to do the ./configure stuff... Trying to install sunbird.
<tycho> Markeda: Ah, you're way ahead of me ;-)
<thony> any knows 'baot a software used to run .exe files in kubuntu?
<billymobile> anyone familiar with apcups on kubuntu?
<dwidmann> thony: never heard of it, I use WINE for that
<thony> dwidmann:lol
* Sleepy_Coder goes afk
<thony> sw
<thony> dwidmann:thnx
<scast> Heh, I can't really believe TheDebugger got mad because I missed his answer.
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: Yes, installing an Edgy Nvu .deb _should_ work for the time being.  !nvu has info on getting a Feisty pkg eventually.
<Jucato> tonyyarusso: heh... wasn't that something I mentioned/asked 2 days ago? :D
<beer|drunk> what video podcast rss reader do you guys recomend"
<Jucato> anyway, thanks. I now know where to point people's attention :)
* stdin uses hpodder 
<Mena> Why the air temp wont work although i installed s.m.a.r.t tools and lm-senors ....what else i need
<dwidmann> Mena: you probably havne't set up lm-sensors properly
<beer|drunk> stdin: do you have to wait for the download, or can you watch while you are downloading?
<Mena> dwidmann, no i did
<dwidmann> positive about that?
<dwidmann> lm-sensors should net you the cpu temp and motherboard temp. Granted, you have to have the physical sensors for it to work (of course)
<Mena> dwidmann, yes
<stdin> beer|drunk: you have to wait, but I just have it run at a certain time every day
<stdin> beer|drunk: so it's already downloaded
<Mena> dwidmann, it was working on edgy !
<beer|drunk> cool
<dwidmann> Mena: might require some re-setting up if you dist-upgraded, maybe (I doubt it though)
<stdin> beer|drunk: it's all command line tho, don't know if that bothers you or not
<Mena> dwidmann, what if i remove it and install again does tat would help
<infanta> hello
<dwidmann> could
<dwidmann> (I make no promises Mena)
<dwidmann> hi
<Mena> dwidmann, ok and i have a clean installtion
<infanta> can anyone tell me where to download the latest version of Kubuntu? iam a novice
<dwidmann> infanta: http://www.kubuntu.org/download
<dwidmann> I thin
<dwidmann> k
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: more like this morning
<beer|drunk> stdin: not really... just never used it before
<Jucato> tonyyarusso: oh I have my timezones wrong again :)
<infanta> thanx dwidmann.. more power
<Jucato> hm... novice... reminds me of Ragnarok Online... :/
<Jucato> !download | infanta
<dwidmann> wait, http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Jucato> hm.. ubotu's lagging...
<dwidmann> Jucato: what else is new?
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> beer|drunk: it's quite simple, and I just set a cron job for it to check/download daily
<beer|drunk> i will have to look it up
* Jucato waits for ubotu's coffee break to be over...
<stdin> beer|drunk: it's in universe anyway
<Mena> Thanks >>>bye
<vecina> Why cant anyone help me
<vecina> :/
<dwidmann> vecina: where's your question?
<Jucato> 1. you haven't asked your question. 2. if you did, we didn't see it
<vecina> dwidmann: On forums, and here in the chat room for time to time for the last week...
<hephaestus_> how can i setup the keyboard model on netbeans?
<dwidmann> Jucato: it wasn't asked within the last 2-3 hours
<vecina> I want to know why i have to reinstall dbus, hal and pal about every time i log on, or else everything messes up :)
<dwidmann> ctrl + f doesn't lie :P
<Jucato> dwidmann: I did a quick search and realized that :)
<vecina> for example, dbus has to be reinstalled or i have no automount, and if i dont reinstall hal, nexuiz and other graphic-iintensive programs crash my computer
<dwidmann> vecina: I've no idea
<BluesKaj> is there an alternative to azureus and ktorrent ...ktorrent keeps crashing an azureus is a hawg ... any suggestions ?
<vecina> Nobody does
<vecina> dwidmann: I seem to be the only person with this issue
<dwidmann> vecina: did you have this problem in earlier versions of ubuntu?
<Jucato> very strange indeed
<stdin> !torrent
<vecina> dwidmann: No but this is a new computer....
<Jucato> vecina: have you checked if a bug has been reported about it?
<stdin> damn ubotu :p
<Jucato> stdin: still on coffee break :)
<BluesKaj> !bitorrent
<dwidmann> vecina: it's worth a shot, see if the problem is present with something like Kubuntu Edgy, or Debian Etch
<vecina> Jucato: i looked around, didnt see anything close to it. Except one guy had his dbus borked, but he reinstalled and that just fixed it
<vecina> My dbus gets borked a lot
<vecina> I also notice a lot of error messages when i log off... are those in a log file?
<stdin> BluesKaj: just search adept for bittorrent, there are some alternatives. like qtorrent
<dwidmann> could be, depends which programs spitting out the errors
<vecina> dwidmann: Its complaining about my "hald"
<vecina> hardware abstraction layer daeomn
<BluesKaj> yes stdin thx , I'm in the process
<dwidmann> vecina: did the live/install cd give you any trouble like that?
<vecina> The worst thing is that sometimes when i press control-alt-backspace, the framebuffer kicks in. Im on a Radeon x700, so of course framebuffer means my monitor loses connection. :(
<vecina> dwidmann: Well the live cd wouldnt load up because of frame buffer, i had to do a text install
<dwidmann> vecina: ah. I still think trying with something that uses a different version of dbus/hal/linux-kernel might be worth a try
<vecina> Why is it so hard to get a stable operating system on a SATA harddrive, AMD64, ATI Radeon x700 computer.....
<vecina> dwidmann:Huh? like what?
<dwidmann> vecina: kubuntu edgy, debian etch, etc
<vecina> :( Edgy's packages are deprecated
<dwidmann> vecina: etch's aren't
<Jucato> well... they are a bit... but sid's definitely aren't...
<vecina> dwidmann: Ive never used anything but kubuntu
<dwidmann> Jucato: sid doesn't know how to be deprecated
<vecina> dwidmann: and windoze
<dwidmann> vecina: debian is what kubuntu is based on
<Jucato> (old joke: Ubuntu is an African word for "can't install Debian")
<vecina> dwidmann: *sigh* Do i really have to go through the trouble of learning a new environment just so i can get back to having a stable desktop?
<dwidmann> vecina: It's really not going to be all that different
<ubotu> infanta: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<tin> what do you mean edgy's packages are deprecated?
<dwidmann> Kubuntu is *heavily* based on Debian
<vecina> dwidmann: I guess... i wish there was another solution
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> vecina: since you've been asking already, I think it wouldn't hurt if you asked in #ubuntu-devel (not really sure how they'll take it though.. might forward you to #ubuntu )
<tin> i installed ubuntu edgy a couple days ago and it got all the updates
<stdin> ooh it's awake
<tin> before i did the system upgrade to feisty
<jjj__> whats the advantage of debian over gentoo and fedora and others?
<vecina> tin: for example, edgy's Blender package is one version old
<jjj__> :-)
<vecina> Jucato: #ubuntu-devel?
<Jucato> vecina: you have to take release schedules into account
<tin> vecina: do you NEED blender 2.43 instead of 2.42?
<Jucato> vecina: or #ubuntu take your pick
<Jucato> dwidmann: it's not that *heavily* based on Debian though...
<tin> if so, just get it from blender3d.org
<vecina> tin: I like the sculpting tool. Plus you need the new version of Wesnoth to play it online
<tin> you could always add fiesty's repos if you needed too i think
<vecina> tin: Point is, you cant stay up to date without recompiling and such.
<tin> vecina: stable > up to date
<dwidmann> Jucato: certainly looks like it is to me
<Jucato> vecina: though you don't need to compile blender at all
<vecina> tin: I suppose... :/
<tin> my server is running freebsd 5.4
<tin> it's not "up to date" per se, but it's bedrock stable
<dwidmann> same core packages for the most part, debian forces you to for the most part build up from scratch, kubuntu just gives a set of defaults, all  of which (give or take) can be found in debian's repos.
<tin> i even looked up some info on upgrading to 6.x, but decided to wait anyway
<vecina> i like the simplicity of sudo aptitude install (program), bam, i have the newest version.
<vecina> its even in my start menu all nice and neat
<tin> FreeBSD joker.tin.hopto.org 5.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 5.4-RELEASE #0: Sun May  8 10:21:06 UTC 2005
<tin> i guess non of the security errata affected it, that's the first and only kernel (and world) i've built in two years
* tin double checks the errata
<tin> vecina: it is, and i'm glad fiesty handles my hardware (almost) perfectly
<tin> but fiesty IS brandy new
<vecina> i know :/ but i dont think this problem is normal
<tin> my only problem is that blender doesn't display correctly
<ririco> hello
<ririco> anyone can tell me how can i get dc++ or revconnect for kubuntu?
<vecina> even worse, my windows installation is actually more stable. That hurts my head.
<vecina> of course, its got spyware all over it...
<dwidmann> ririco: I wonder if the "dcgui" packe would be it
<ririco> thanx dwidmann
<lontra> does azureus work too?
<intelikey> i've got an odd sort of "how did it do that" kind of thing going on.   on shutdown/reboot the root fs is not getting remounted,ro  but on startup it's testing as clean      ???
<intelikey> are ext3 fs's always marked as clean ?
<stdin> no
<stdin> not always
<trix`G> umm... what is the default root password for kubuntu?
<intelikey> none
<stdin> !root | trix`G
<ubotu> trix`G: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dwidmann> by default the root account is locked
<trix`G> ubotu: I know.
<intelikey> by default there is no root password
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trix`G> oh that's a bot lol
<Jucato> dwidmann: nothing is "by default" when it comes to intelikey.... you should know that by now :)
<trix`G> then how can I unlock it so I can log into root normally?
<stdin> trix`G: read the link
<intelikey> Jucato
<stdin> trix`G: it tells you how
<Jucato> hi intelikey :)
<trix`G> stdin: thanks!
<intelikey> oh that wasn't a slam then ?
<stdin> trix`G: tho I don't know why you'll need a root account enabled
<lontra> is there a way to make konqueror look like it does by default without the kubuntu fixes?
<intelikey> or are you just grinning about slamin' me ?
<lontra> i.e. the default konqueror profile
<Jucato> intelikey: wasn't a slam
<Jucato> lontra: try this http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html
* intelikey can never quite figure Jucato out .....
<Jucato> intelikey: likewise :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Jucato any thoughts on this fs question ?
<Jucato> nope... I rarely touch fs related stuff... :(
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> i'll leave the networking stuff for you then.   :)
<Jucato> hehe
<stdin> intelikey: so when the system is halted or restarted the rootfs is mounted ro?
<intelikey> stdin no.     i mean yes initialy it is but the startup scripts do the fs check and / says clean so it's remounted rw     but on shutdown i'm seeing an error root fs is busy and can't be remounted ro    so it's shouldn't be clean on startup.
<stdin> hmm
<intelikey> "it's shouldn't"   hehhe syntax error
<jhutchins> You haave at least one system file that is hanging open.
<stdin> maybe something has a file open (eg log files) and so it can't be unmounted
<stdin> so then it's mounted ro
<stdin> to prevent further writing
<intelikey> jhutchins yeah something like that.
<intelikey> stdin you can never umount /
<stdin> I see it sometimes on one of my PCs sometimes, but not every time
<intelikey> only remount ro
<stdin> intelikey: it does at reboot, when it tries to unmount everything
<intelikey> have to kill init to umount /
<stdin> exactly
<intelikey> can't kill init or kernel panics
<jager> projectm rules my face
<jager> omg yes
<jager> apropos of nothing i guess
<hsystem-x> !bad errors
<hsystem-x> !bad
<hsystem-x> !error
<stdin> hsystem-x: just ask the question
<hsystem-x> just want to see the instructions to eliminate those bad errors table in xorg
<intelikey> net split ?    or just bot dropped out....
<Jucato> !baddevice
<intelikey> i can still see the startup messages       * checking the root file system....
<intelikey>  /dev/root: clean, 26473/529056 files, 136748/1056265 blocks
<intelikey> [ ok ] 
<stdin> hsystem-x: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<stdin> intelikey: force a check if you want
<intelikey> made the last process before the power off call do a touch /unclean       and   ls /
<intelikey> UNCLEAN  boot  etc
<intelikey> there it is... so it wasn't ro at power off.
<intelikey> i'm just trying ot figure out how it's doing this....   i'll fix it after i figure out exactly what is happening.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad errors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<intelikey> wow talk about lag....
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> only 10 mins this time
<Sleepy_Coder> lol
<hsystem-x> lol
<hsystem-x> Uh i got a question, what is the name of this aplication that usually we use to kill apps, just clicking on the app.
<intelikey> here are the last two things that run  http://pastebin.ca/466840 <<<  on a reboot.    and the  touch command is making the file so it's not ro....    why is it showing as clean on the fs check at startup ?
<hsystem-x> kill what?
<stdin> hsystem-x: xkill?
<hsystem-x> yeah maybe that, let me see.
<intelikey> xkill
<hsystem-x> it is, thank you.
<Jucato> hsystem-x: or Ctrl+Alt+Esc (in KDE only)
<intelikey> poisons your mouse cursor so you can kill with a click
<Jucato> or rather enchants your mouse cursor with poison :)
<intelikey> "same diff"   ;p
<hitmanWilly> mouse of killing+1 :)
<Jucato> patch -p0 < diff?
<Jucato> you got it hitmanWilly :D
<intelikey> death mouse -9
* hitmanWilly reflects upon his confirmation of geek status
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> intelikey: pastebin.ca is lagging worse that ubotu
<intelikey> then it's the whole internet.....   i think there is a squerm or something hitting the M$ side of things........
<intelikey> those wormy servers.......
<hitmanWilly> youtube seems fine...
<intelikey> pastebin.ca was fine for me...
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<intelikey> and ubotu's ok now.
<stdin> not here (UK)
<intelikey> changed isp's last week,  the new one has been down 4 of the last 7 days....    i think the change was a bad idea....
<hsystem-x> damn... i can't fix the bad device errors, X crash...
<hsystem-x> and i just commented the 3 tables
<hsystem-x> of wascom or wacom, whatever.
<stdin> hsystem-x: and the ones in the "Section "ServerLayout"" ?
<intelikey> hsystem-x and the three referances to them later on ?
<hsystem-x> let me see.
<flaccid0s> quite annoying hey
<intelikey> flaccid0s  http://pastebin.ca/466840    how can / be clean on startup if it's making /UNCLEAN at shutdown ?
<hsystem-x> Section "ServerLayout"
<hsystem-x> 	Identifier	"Default Layout"
<hsystem-x> 	Screen		"Default Screen"
<hsystem-x> 	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hsystem-x> 	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
<hsystem-x> 	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
<hsystem-x> 	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
<hsystem-x> 	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
<hsystem-x> 	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<hsystem-x> EndSection
<hsystem-x> what reference on server layout?
<intelikey> <hsystem-x>     InputDevice     "stylus"        "SendCoreEvents"
<intelikey> <hsystem-x>     InputDevice     "cursor"        "SendCoreEvents"
<intelikey> <hsystem-x>     InputDevice     "eraser"        "SendCoreEvents"
<souza> boa noite
<flaccid0s> hsystem-x: stop it!!!
<flaccid0s> dunno intelikey
<Alonea> anyone ever installed ie6 on wine? I can't seem to get it to install.
<intelikey> flaccid0s yeah me too.   i'm buffalo'd
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> see the link
<stdin> Alonea: ask in #winehq too, they are the experts
<jarn> http://worldrc.wadsworth.com/
<intelikey> also see winehq.org and check the list of things that "will not run" in wine
<stdin> jarn: ??
<Alonea> intelikey: its supposed to run, but I am wondering if this is an ubuntu thing.
<jarn> Er.
<jarn> Um.
<jarn> I thought I copied something else, apparently not.
<Alonea> I need it so I can try to install another problem that requires ie
<jarn> What's the best program for managing ID3 tags?
<jarn> That's what I thought I had copied.
<jarn> stdin: My bad.
<stdin> jarn: I've heard good things about easytag
<jarn> stdin: Okay, thanks, I'll take a look.
<jarn> stdin: I use a great program in Windows called mp3tag, I haven't found anything to rival it yet.
<stdin> maybe it will run under wine :p
<flaccid0s> amarok :)
<hsystem-x> Thanks. Finaly fixed the bad device erros.
<stdin> yeah, amarok will do it
<hsystem-x> errors*
<stdin> hsystem-x: it's one of the 1st things I do after an install
<flaccid0s> amarok is good at it
<hsystem-x> jeje, those errors are very annoying ...
<jarn> stdin: It probably will, but I want a native Linux app.
<jarn> flaccid0s: I find Amarok isn't as good at managing ID3 tags as I would like.
<flaccid0s> stdin: it is native? define native in this case?
<flaccid0s> jarn: oh well
<flaccid0s> i mean jarn not stdin
<jarn> flaccid0s: I was talking about running mp3tag in wine when I said it's not native, not Amarok.
<flaccid0s> go look for something else... http://google.com
<flaccid0s> oh
<flaccid0s> ok
<intelikey> a native linux app ?????    hmmm   modprobe maybe ?    not sure it's even native to the kernel....
<stdin>  /mode #kubuntu -pedantic
<stdin> (worth a shot)
<intelikey> lol
<hsystem-x> which messenger client, does you people use? kopete gaim amsn?
<intelikey> now that was a slam.....
<flaccid0s> yeah this is kubuntu support, not i need a program for my mp3 tags..
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid0s> kopete
<tonyyarusso> gaim here hyper_ch
<HymnToLife> kopete here
<tonyyarusso> gaim here hsystem-x, rather
<easytiger> i just need to say someting
<easytiger> 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<intelikey> glad you got that out of your system easytiger
<easytiger> out of my system and into the logs
<intelikey> yeah now go play
<jarn> easytiger: What was the point of that? There's no need to put it in the logs.
<flaccid0s> at least you aint working on a monster php web app that doesn't have a template engine
<HymnToLife> maybe to search for it later ?
<jarn> flaccid0s: Isn't an inherent part of Kubuntu support helping people convert from Windows to Linux?
<HymnToLife> jarn, no, it's to help people with Kubuntu
<flaccid0s> jarn: where does it say that?
<HymnToLife> Windows has nothing to do with anything
<flaccid0s> thats conversion, not support
<flaccid0s> /j #kubuntu-conversion
* jarn blinks.
<marconi> oi
<intelikey> jarn  ubuntu (linux in general) is software. not a religion.
<HymnToLife> flaccid0s, this channel is supposed to be for support only, conversation goes in -offtopic
<jarn> intelikey: When did I say something was a religion?
<flaccid0s> Hy\
<intelikey> did i just say that  ??????
<flaccid0s> HymnToLife: it was a joke.... such a channel doesnt' even exist..
<marconi> what is your name?
<intelikey> never mind, i reacnt.
<jarn> intelikey: What I meant was that should not support help people get Kubuntu set up correctly? If it can help people set up programs to play MP3s why not programs for people to edit MP3s?
<flaccid0s> i know what this channel is for. i help people here many hours a day
<jarn> intelikey: Where do you draw the line?
<marconi> brazil
<flaccid0s> where we say the line ends?
<hsystem-x> is there a channel of kubuntu for programmers, i mean developers?
<marconi> and you?
<stdin> hsystem-x: the #kubuntu-devel channel
<Tm_T> hsystem-x: #kubuntu-devel is for kubuntu devel discussion
<HymnToLife> hsystem-x, should be #kubuntu-devs or something
<intelikey> jarn where i draw the line, is at propritary krap.   i don't do windows.   good bad or indifferent.
<HymnToLife> oh, never mind
<Tm_T> intelikey: whatever pleases you
<jarn> intelikey: Did I ask anything about Windows? No. I asked what a good program was to edit ID3 takes and specifically wanted one for Linux when someone asked if I could not use Wine for one that I like.
<Tm_T> intelikey: I take it case by case, mostly it's just another (worse) option
<jarn> intelikey: And Windows is just software, not a pagan religion.
* mardi throws a wooden stake at windows
<intelikey> Tm_T sure.   hey want to look at this pastebin and see if you can see how my root fs can be rw at power off but clean at startup   http://pastebin.ca/466840
<marconi> I am from brazil
<intelikey> Tm_T the /UNCLEAN file is there when i power on.   but the fsck says clean and doesnt replay the journal or nothin
<Tm_T> well, I have no idea
<jarn> intelikey: Were you the guy that was trying to upgrade your comp straight from hoary to feisty a few weeks ago?
<intelikey> jarn started to yes.   decided to abort because vanity was the only reason for doing it anyway
<jarn> intelikey: So are you still at Hoary? Or are you at some horrible fusion of Hoary and Feisty? :P
<intelikey> no
* mardi sacrifices intelikeys horrible fusion of Hoary and Feisty to the windows pagan god
<jarn> intelikey: No? I'm not sure that was a yes or no question.
<intelikey> mardi that might let the smoke out of those little things on the main board.
<flaccid0s> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<intelikey> jarn you gave options,  none fit,  so the answer is no.
<flaccid0s> ah ok
<jarn> intelikey: Wouldn't the answer be "neither"?
<intelikey> indeed
<c1|freaky> :D
<c1|freaky> i love kubuntu :D
<intelikey> i've added a killall5 in the umountrootfs script i'll see if that helps.
<hsystem-x> better compiz or beryl?
<flaccid0s> i love it when it works :)
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hsystem-x> ok, but im asking for your opinions (experience) about those 2.
<intelikey> not mine you're not.  i have none.
<flaccid0s> #ubuntu-effects for all that convo
* flaccid0s listens to music
* mardi eats a spider
* intelikey just a cow.....
<intelikey> or part of one.
<hitmanWilly> mmmmmmmmmm.......cow.......
<intelikey> well that was a lot of beef....   i wish jucato had the other half of that steak....
<intelikey> shame we can't dcc send things like that.....
<flaccid0s> what about me?
<intelikey> gendi can get you come coffee   ?
<Jucato> thanks for the beef... I guess I'll ask *genii* for some tea...
<Jucato> flaccid0s: if your nick means you're using MS-DOS, then you don't deserve any :P
<intelikey> lol
<flaccid0s> hahahaha
<intelikey> ##plesk #plesk ##opera #pcbsd    mmmmmmm
<flaccid0s> nah im just in a hispanic mood :p
<flaccid0s> mmm?
<Jucato> eeek #opera... you definitely don't deserve any beef :P
* Jucato runs
<flaccid> haha
* intelikey ducks
<flaccid> it eats other browsers for breakfast and still remains at ~5MB
<Jucato> hm... maybe it's time I took that pc-bsd I got for free out of the shelf...
<flaccid> no wonder they don't release the source code...
<intelikey> beets bloat-zilla
<AussieHatter> I cannot umount my ipod,  /dev/sdc2, it tells me /media/ipod is busy though its not.  nothing is opened, no terminal window, no gui, any ideas ?
<Alonea> anyone have any luck in either getting IE 5 or 6 installed in wine or at least making it so if you were to install another program that looks for IE that it thinks its their? Its mentioned in the Useful registry keys and mentions how you might need dlls, but not which dlls.
<intelikey> AussieHatter is there an icon on the desktop for it ?
<Jucato> Alonea: tried ies4linux?
<Jucato> Alonea: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<AussieHatter> intelikey: no, the dvd drive icon is on the desktop, which has a disk in and is mounted but thats it
<Alonea> Jucato: I don't need the browser to work, and I do have ies4linux, I just need it so I can try installing Musicmatch, which looks to see if IE is installed or no
<Alonea> Jucato: trying to install Musicmatch in wine.
<flaccid> ah
<Jucato> oh ok...
* Jucato has no idea then...
<flaccid> its a question of how it checks
<intelikey> AussieHatter try ejecting it.
<Alonea> Jucato:  http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys, look near the bottom at the top of the HKLM section and see where it talks about making an app believe its installed?
* Jucato doesn't have wine (re-)installed
<Etokura> Why Musicmatch?
<tititmini> can you help me guys
<tititmini> pleaseeee....
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* intelikey sends tititmini $
<tititmini> my amarok cant play mp3 files....
<tititmini> what should i do
<intelikey> have you been to the wiki's ?
<intelikey> !mp3 | tititmini
<ubotu> tititmini: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tititmini> yup
<tititmini> they told me to download a plugins
<Etokura> sudo apt-get install easyubuntu
<Tm_T> Etokura:
<Etokura> Hm?
<flaccid> and..?
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Tm_T> Etokura:
<AussieHatter> intelikey: cd is unmounted and eject, still kubuntu thinks /dev/sdc2 is busy
<intelikey> AussieHatter no i meand try ejecting the device
<intelikey> AussieHatter   sudo eject /dev/sdc2
<Jucato> tititmini: install the package named "libxine-extracodecs"
<intelikey> s/meand/meant/
<Alonea> Etokura: On Demand service. Dad pays for it and I really enjoy it. listen to any song you want in any order, as many times are you want, at cd quality, no commercials or nothing.
<AussieHatter> intelikey: same thing, umount: /media/ipod: device is busy
<Etokura> Huh?
<intelikey> AussieHatter ok  sudo fuser -vki /media/ipod
<Etokura> Oh
* intelikey bets there is something in the tray looking at it...
<Alonea> Etokura: didn't see your message at first because you didn't use my name. I have so many tabs that I usually don't look at things that dont have the name in it.
<intelikey> just another vote against automatic krap
<AussieHatter> intelikey: that did it.
<intelikey> what was using it AussieHatter ?
<AussieHatter> intelikey: so for some reason a terminal was attached to the mounted device ?
<AussieHatter> intelikey: two terminals weer open
<AussieHatter> which were both in the /  directory
<intelikey> if you open a terminal and cd into a mountpoint the device is then busy for the duration of your stay
<hitmanWilly> brb
<AussieHatter> intelikey: i know, but only if you are in the mounted directory
<AussieHatter> they both were not in the mounted directory
<flaccid> not when you can't get rid of locks. use umount -l
<flaccid> not=note
<intelikey> AussieHatter version ?
<AussieHatter> kubuntu feisty fawn
<intelikey> most probably something they have changed in the terminal emulator
<AussieHatter> intelikey: its the standard one in utilites -> terminal
<intelikey> AussieHatter every time people say things like " but why doesn't it do that for me "   brand new sets of problems are intorduced as a result...
<AussieHatter> intelikey: how can i get a normal bash shell in kubuntu ?
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f1
<AussieHatter> omg.
<AussieHatter> you might have said that drops me out of the kde :)
<intelikey> AussieHatter alt+f7  back to the gui
<AussieHatter> ah
<AussieHatter> thx
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> bash is default shell
<flaccid> or type bash
<intelikey> type bash ?
<intelikey> type bash
<intelikey> bash is /bin/bash
<AussieHatter> flaccid: you are right, the terminal and the shell are different
<flaccid> yeah which is in path
<AussieHatter> i was calling the terminal the shell
<flaccid> ah you want tty not pts
<AussieHatter> so maybe i dont use the terminal supplied with kde
<flaccid> kde doesn't have a term. it has terminal emulator(s)
<Sleepy_Coder> Er....I don't think that has much to do with it. :)
<intelikey> AussieHatter you can install other terminal emulators like     rxvt   xterm  aterm  eterm ....
<flaccid> i just use xterm, yakuake and konsole emulators
<intelikey> the list is long.   but the point is that   rxvt "should" not be affected by the new changes.
<AussieHatter> i suppose there is a kde setting as to which terminal to use ?
<flaccid> you mean emulator
<AussieHatter> right.
<Jucato> System Settings -> Default Applications -> Terminal Emulator
<intelikey> i suppose.   i don't use a gui enough to keep up with that sort of thing.
<AussieHatter> the default one is konsole
<flaccid> try yakauke for fun. its a konsole in quake style drop down thing
<flaccid> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<AussieHatter> actually, help says its the gnome terminal 2.18.0
<flaccid> yuck :p
<flaccid> i gtg home
<flaccid> bbs
<intelikey> AussieHatter and BTW  that console you were in.  (crtl+alt+f1) there are six with getty running on them by default and you can open literally hundreds.   alt+f[0-2] [0-9] 
<intelikey> i think the default limit is 256.  but that can be raised.
<intelikey> alt+left/right-arrow  for stepping through them...
<AussieHatter> intelikey: right, thx, i forget about them when in the GUI
<intelikey> and     openvt -fsc #
<Etokura> Is there a command to have your password shown to you in a terminal?
<intelikey> Etokura no
<Etokura> Agh
<intelikey> Etokura you can change it there.
<intelikey> if you know it.
<intelikey> passwd
<Etokura> That's the thing, I accidentally changed it to a typo'd version of what I needed
<intelikey> and can't sudo -i
<intelikey> if you can gain root access   you can    passwd username
<intelikey> or should i say   passwd <username>
<Etokura> Ah ok
<intelikey> but if you can't access root  you're in for a reboot to bash init
<intelikey> this thing would reboot really fast if it didn't have to reset the scsi bus twice...
<AussieHatter> gtkpod will not delete from my ipod, it seems because it does not sudo before rm any ideas ?
<Etokura> Er
<Etokura> I have to log in to create a user
<intelikey> that did it.   adding an killall5 prior to the remount fixed it.
<intelikey> i could cut the boot time by about half by building a new kernel.
<intelikey> AussieHatter did anyone answer you while i was gone ?
<AussieHatter> it seems rhythmbox will work with the ipod
<AussieHatter> damn.  now the whole system just froze.
<intelikey> that's ugly.
<AussieHatter> for the 3rd time in a week.  any clues on how to find out what program crashed ?
<AussieHatter> ctl alt f1. wont work
<[_uplink_] > HELLO
<AussieHatter> cntl alt backspace. nope
<AussieHatter> frozen.
<intelikey>  runners    http://pastebin.ca/466931    ! spinners
<intelikey> AussieHatter alt+sysRQ+E
<AussieHatter> intelikey: nothing
<intelikey> AussieHatter if magic sysRQ can't help then it's toast     or that's been my luck anyway
<AussieHatter> toast.
<AussieHatter> hopefully mounted ipod is fine.
<AussieHatter> grrrr
<intelikey> AussieHatter yeah hopefully.     after the reboot.  look in the logs.
<intelikey> not any real hope of finding an error message saying  "kernel message: i can't write to the hd now.... and i'm paniced..."   cause,  ah it can't write....
<AussieHatter> intelikey: the box is still up
<AussieHatter> intelikey: i can ping it
<AussieHatter> though i havent enabled ssh server on it, so i cant get in
<intelikey> AussieHatter really?    you can ping it but keyboard has no response.
<intelikey> then there may be something in the logs
<AussieHatter> intelikey: yes
<AussieHatter> mouse disappeared
<Etokura> Wow.. This phone has great speakers
<intelikey> more than one ?
<Etokura> Two
<Etokura> The sound is very crisp
<intelikey> candy
<Etokura> And with expandable memory via microSD, it could be an mp3-player replacement
<Etokura> I just need a 2.5mm - 3.5mm adapter jack
* intelikey can't replace anything he doesn't have...
* Etokura dcc sends intelikey mp3 player
<intelikey> will it do ogg vorbis?  if not just keep it.
<Etokura> Yeah
<Etokura> If you believe
<AussieHatter> the last thing in syslog is network manager: updating allowed wireless network lists
<intelikey> i have put several casetes on cd    things from "back in the day"  that are worth keeping,   one cd can hold a ton of .ogg's  like 8 or 9 hours per cd   and good quality
<AussieHatter> oops, no that was safter reboot
<Etokura> Ooh
<Etokura> I would use ogg but I'm not sure if this phone supports it
<Etokura> I should check
<intelikey> you should check
<Etokura> I just finished remixing a song to make it suitible for use as a ringtone
<intelikey> did i mention   http://pastebin.ca/466931 ?
<intelikey> yeah i did.  sorry.
<Etokura> What does it do?
<intelikey> replaces spinners
<Etokura> What are spinners?
<intelikey> in place of   \ | / -   in one spot you get a runner going back and forth   ----!
<intelikey>    !-----
<intelikey> it's a "do nothing"  ever seen one before ?
<Etokura> Interesting
<jujimufu> I liked spinners
<intelikey> yeah.  but not for a network connection.  runners are more believable there
<jujimufu> indeed
<intelikey> any way just thought i'd share it,    didn't want to keep it all to my self
<jujimufu> lol :P
<intelikey> :)
<jujimufu> thanks for sharing, then :D
<Alonea> oh! I forgot to say that in Fiesty, the problem with my computer not shutting down due to fglrx thing for ati cards is no longer happening! I can actually shut down normally now, though sometimes it shutsdown a bit on the slow side.
<korobase> I want to install a cvs server in my computer.Which package was what I need?
<intelikey> Alonea idk.  maybe   cvsd - chroot wrapper to run `cvs pserver' more securely
<epimeth> gooood morning :-)
<intelikey> sorry.  ! Alonea      korobase ^
<intelikey> epimeth
<Alonea> intelikey: ^__^
<Alonea> epimeth: morning. tis night for me...
<epimeth> Alonea: sorry to hear that....
<epimeth> :-)
<intelikey> yes be night is light no?
<underdog5004> wow... www.digg.com has been taken down...all this in response to a rash of articles regarding the HD-DVD decryption key!
<intelikey> underdog5004 ?
<intelikey> you jest ?
<underdog5004> check it
<dwbell> no jest
<underdog5004> people just kept posting the HD-DVD decryption key, and basically making a fuss, and they shut it down (temporarily?)
<underdog5004> of course the HD-DVD/AACS people are big sponsors of digg, so...
<epimeth> so here's a question... I installed beryl yesterday.... everything was fine.  I booted up the comp just now and noticed 2 problems:
<underdog5004> on another not, I really like vim
<underdog5004> epimeth, no window decorations?
<epimeth> lol yes
<kristjan_> underdog5004: I don't see where notice about hd-dvd being the reason for shut down
<epimeth> that and my system tray has one row of icons instead of 2
<underdog5004> kristjan_, trust me, that's what it was
<underdog5004> kristjan_, there were articles popping up faster than the admins could delete them...the whole front page was filled with articles about the key
<os2mac> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<underdog5004> epimeth, h/o, lemme grab the url for the fix
<intelikey> system tray.    heh      icons  hah   :)
<underdog5004> epimeth, you're on edgy, yeah?
<epimeth> so I started beryl manager and the window decorations are showing up now, but not on the windows that were open
<epimeth> no, feisty
<epimeth> like konversation :-)
<underdog5004> epimeth, oh...nvm...I haven't had good luck w/ feisty and beryl...I upgraded then downgraded back to edgy
<underdog5004> lol
<epimeth> heh
<Alonea> epimeth: heh. well, at least I get to sleep soon. Sleep is gooooood.
<epimeth> actually, the decorations *are* there, I just can't get to it cuz its over the top of the screen!
<Etokura> I've noticed some odd things about beryl and feisty
<epimeth> grrrr
<intelikey> nalioth comming or going ?
<Etokura> Now I can only preview music in LimeWire while beryl is running
<epimeth> so I guess the question is how do I get beryl manager to run on startup?
<Etokura> And some tooltips don't show unless beryl is running
<Etokura> epimeth I don't think there is a great way
<josh_> can someone help me with grub boot loader?
<dwbell> josh_: we can try
<intelikey> josh_ sure
<se7en_> somebody know how i can get amarok to work i get     amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<epimeth> okay, so how do I make KDE my default window manager... I'll just manually load beryl later
<Etokura> ou need to download libgl
<underdog5004> josh_, what's the problem?
<Etokura> You
<intelikey> !grub | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<underdog5004> epimeth, it'll be in the login screen
<intelikey> while you type.....
<josh_> I have never used linux before.
<josh_> I installed ubuntu feisty faun and it has made it so that I can not log into windows anymore.
<josh_> I can repair it myself if I can get a boot cd to load
<josh_> but grub loads too fast
<josh_> even if I tell the bios not to boot from hard drive.
<josh_> grub always takes control.
<underdog5004> click on "options" and select default session -> KE
<underdog5004> er....KDE
<josh_> is there a way to make a cd a boot option?
<se7en_> Etokura: that was the first thing i tryed
<se7en_> sudo apt-get install libgl
<se7en_> Reading package lists... Done
<se7en_> Building dependency tree
<se7en_> Reading state information... Done
<se7en_> E: Couldn't find package libgl
<Etokura> While the grub loads hit ESC
<epimeth> I was thinking more along the lines of through the conf files?
<Etokura> sudo apt-get install libGL.so
<underdog5004> !pastebin | se7en_
<ubotu> se7en_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<josh_> what will esc do?
<josh_> stop it?
<underdog5004> josh_, let you look at the boot options
<Etokura> Go into the index of bottable kernels and OSes
<Etokura> Bootable
<josh_> and what boot option am I looking for?
<josh_> Cd?
<Etokura> So you can select Windows from the list
<josh_> windows gives me and error about hal.dll
<josh_> the only fix I can find is recovery from the cd.
<intelikey> josh_ i don't think you can boot a cd from a standard grub prompt.
<Etokura> When it says something like "Grub loading: Press ESC for options" Press escape
<josh_> it gives me a list but I have several partitions.
<Etokura> There you should find windows in the list
<underdog5004> josh_, to make it boot from a cd, you'll need to make sure your bios is configured to do that
<josh_> my bios says boot from cd first.
<underdog5004> josh_, are you trying to boot from the windows cd?
<josh_> i removed hard drive from boot options but grub still loads
<epimeth> josh_: then the cd isn't bootable :-)
<josh_> the cd says that it is booting
<josh_> then grub loads
<josh_> i just need to slow grub down by like 30 seconds
<Etokura> You can change the countdown if that's what you want
<intelikey> you are talking about bios  not grub
<josh_> its like the cd cant load fast enough
<josh_> it is spinning and saying it is loading.
<intelikey> that's bios issue  not grub
<epimeth> yup
<josh_> why does grub load when bios says not to boot from hard drive at all
<Etokura> What cd?
<intelikey> that's a bios issue not grub
<josh_> win xp profesional
<josh_> ok.
<underdog5004> josh_, if it's a windows disc, you need to hit any key to boot from the cd when you're given the prompt
<josh_> it does not get that far.
<epimeth> because the bios is loading the HD anyway... grub is on the HD, it can't affect the bios
<josh_> is their a way to fix the boot.ini and hal.dll file from withing linux.
<josh_> or its command line
<josh_> i still want linux.
<underdog5004> josh_, I doubt it
<josh_> I just need windows to work too.
<underdog5004> josh_, maybe copy the recovery ones over the corrupted files
<josh_> The web says something about chainloading
<josh_> is that automatic
<josh_> or is that the problem with the windows not booting.
<intelikey> josh_ might copy over a good copy of the files in question....    i don't know.
<josh_> i will try that.
<underdog5004> I know,  somewhere, there's a folder on your hard-drive that stores "vanilla" versions of essential files
<josh_> i386?
<jlilly> Having a bit of a problem. I'm trying to install ubuntu-restricted-packages, but the java install fails. I run it manually and I get a conflict:  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<underdog5004> can't remember where, though...try booting into linux and searching for recovery on the windows partition...
<intelikey> josh_ chainloader+1 is a grub opetion it tells grub to turn the boot process over to the next device
<josh_> ok that makes sense.
<josh_> it sounded like it had to trick windows into thinking it had the first partition.
<josh_> grub that is.
<josh_> ill come back after I try that.
<josh_> bye
<underdog5004> good luck!
<intelikey> i have listings in my menu.lst file (grub's rc)   that go to each hd
<intelikey> title MBR (hd2)
<intelikey>         root    (hd2)
<intelikey>         chainloader +1
<josh_> i saw one that shows something like that for a floppy
<intelikey> hd's 0-5
<josh_> says windows can be done but did not explain.
<josh_> windows cd.
<josh_> it was a listing in the menu.lst
<josh_> says I cant edit cause im not root.
<josh_> I have no idea how to switch to root.
<intelikey> sudo
<jujimufu> josh_: just write %B sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lt
<intelikey> !sudo | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jujimufu> ah, fail for bold
<underdog5004> josh_, type in kdesu kate /boot/grub/grub.conf
<intelikey> !kdesu | josh_  yes use kdesu for gui
<ubotu> josh_  yes use kdesu for gui: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<underdog5004> he he he, command overload
<josh_> in the places computer command line or an actual command line?
<jujimufu> josh: alt+F2
<underdog5004> josh in the command line of the linux distro that you're booting
<underdog5004> listen to jujimufu
<jujimufu> oh
<josh_> terminal?
<underdog5004> sure
<stephan> hello
<jujimufu> josh_; anywhere where you can type commands
<underdog5004> hello, stephan
<josh_> thanks.
<intelikey> josh_ alt+f2 for kdesu  but use a konsole for  sudo  and cli apps
<jujimufu> hello stephan :)
<se7en_> is there a way to use albumart under linux same as in xp
<underdog5004> albumart?
<josh_> says kdesu not installed.
<intelikey> !wine | se7en_ if it will run there
<ubotu> se7en_ if it will run there: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jujimufu> se7en_, albumart as in, the site albumart?
<se7en_> thumbnail view album cover underdog5004
<underdog5004> josh_, are you using kubuntu?
<josh_> yes
<josh_> ubuntu
<josh_> feisty faun
<underdog5004> but kubuntu or ubuntu?
<josh_> pretty sure ubuntu
<intelikey> josh_ gksudo
<jujimufu> that's differen thant kuburoi josh...
<underdog5004> if it's ubuntu, type in gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<jujimufu> *kubuntu
<Etokura> Ah that sucks
<Etokura> It doesn't even recognise ogg
<jujimufu> josh_, then why are you in this channel? This channel is for the KDE-based Ubuntu (i.e. Kubuntu) not the original, GNOME-version of Ubuntu. you should go to #ubuntu for help with that.
<Etokura> Usually it'll show it and give an error while playing
<josh_> i apologize i did not know.
<jujimufu> Etokura, what player?
<underdog5004> josh_, np, we'll still help you
<Etokura> My phone
<jujimufu> josh_, it's ok. It's just weird that you joined on #kubuntu while your distribution writes "ubuntu".
<jujimufu> well, at least I find it weird >_>
<intelikey> josh_ and if the channel is too busy in there  you can ask in here  :)
<underdog5004> josh_, ever checked out kubuntu?
<josh_> it asked for a password. after password gave a blank text file.
<josh_> nope. first linux ever.
<underdog5004> hmmm
<Alonea> jujimufu: even though I have kubuntu I still ask in ubuntu. Also, people tend to be more helpful in here anyways as I ahve quickly found.
<josh_> is it easier.
<intelikey> josh_ no just different.
<josh_> what is the difference
<josh_> ohh.
<josh_> it does not seem hard. just a learning curve.
<josh_> had windows my whole life.
<underdog5004> josh_, whoops, the file is menu.lst
<Alonea> well, night guys
<jujimufu> Alonea, yes, but it's more logical to ask for kubuntu help in ubuntu than to ask for ubuntu help in kubuntu. But anyway, the differences are not THAT many between them.
<josh_> ok.
<underdog5004> josh_, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jujimufu> underdog5004: yes it is, lol :P
<underdog5004> lol
<intelikey> josh_ yeah imagine if you had never seen a computer and someone handed you a windows xp disk and a box to put it in.   there you are with linux now.
<jujimufu> josh_: btw, since this is your first try with linux, you could try kubuntu. It is more user-friendly, in my opinion. On the other hand, it would be good if you got used to linux on gnome, although despite all my experience on linux, I prefer kde.
<underdog5004> except with all of windows bad habits...lol
<Alonea> jujimufu: yeah. but I was never really logical. If I ever use gnome, I would probably still end up coming in here for better help factor.
<josh_> title DOS Boot Disk
<josh_> 	map (hd0,0) (hd0,2)
<josh_> 	map (hd0,2) (hd0,0)
<josh_> 	chainloader (fd0)+1
<jujimufu> Alonea: bah :P
<josh_> this is what is given to boot from floppy
<josh_> says If your Windows install CD is bootable, you'll need to have a "Windows boot disk" section which chainloads to whatever your CDROM device is called.
<jujimufu> underdog5004, what exactly is josh's problem?
<josh_> it says this like i just edit the dos boot disk version.
<underdog5004> jujimufu, he can't boot the XP disk to save his windows partition
<underdog5004> not necessary to boot the cd to fix it, though...
<josh_> i tried a copy of the boot.ini and hal.dll from a know good version of windows.
<josh_> Let me explain. Grub show 1. ubuntu 2. windows xp 3. windows loader
<josh_> windows loader is the same hard drive as the linux install
<josh_> windows loader shows win xp and win 2000
<jujimufu> underdog5004, if I am not mistaken, if he boots with hte XP cd and asks for recovery, it will re-install windows' boot loader, and it it does not overwrite grub (i.e. grub is installed on the boot partition and not on the MBR), there will be some nasty conflict there...
<josh_> which i had as duel boot before.
<josh_> all i have read says 3 bootable OS's confuses grub.
<underdog5004> jujimufu, he just needs to boot to a recovery console and copy the working hal.dll and boot.ini over
<eric__> is it possible to update a kubuntu 6.01 into a 7.04 or whatever?
<jujimufu> underdog5004, well, are we sure that his windows partitions still exist after installing ubuntu? I mean, it's his first time, he might as well have formatted the whole thing.
<underdog5004> eric__, yes
<eric__> How?
<intelikey> 10 shouldn't be a problem.   it might however confuse the automatic installer crap that sets up grub for you.
<underdog5004> true..
<josh_> ouch
<xushi> hi all
<underdog5004> eric__, use the update
<underdog5004> r
<josh_> I can get to pictures and files thru ubuntu
<jujimufu> underdog5004, also, can't he copy these files manualy from ubuntu?
<eric__> the adept thing?
<josh_> on that partition
<underdog5004> !feisty | eric__
<ubotu> eric__: Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<xushi> is there a difference between the server and desktop editions, appart from just software installed of which you can just apt-get in the desktop one ?
<underdog5004> jujimufu, I don't know...seems to me that he can...
<josh_> I can copy from windows drives but not write too.
<intelikey> xushi no
<jujimufu> underdog5004: if he changes the values in fstab so he can read/write the partition, and he writes the files to the hard-disk, either from a mounted CD rom (i.e. the windows xp cd) or the floppy disk.
<intelikey> !ntfs-ng | josh_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> oooops
<underdog5004> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: please see above
<josh_> ok
<xushi> intelikey : this is job related, where i'm replacing all the desktop machines here from windows to kubuntu, but yesterday it failed miserably.. and i cannot afford to lose today too.
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> there.
<josh_> i can mount the drives but still not write to them.
<xushi> i tried to add kubuntu to a windows active directory , but it nologer allwed me to sudo or login anymore, said some error abut PAM
<intelikey> xushi PAM password authentication mechinism
<rogelio> ??
<josh_> grub boots to the windows loader. Is that normal when I was duel booting before?
<xushi> intelikey: yes, i know :)
<intelikey> xushi windows active directory ?
<intelikey> what fs ?
<josh_> so it says mounting gives me access to the drive.
<rogelio> alguien habla espaol?
<josh_> Write access or just read access?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | josh_ again.  if you need write access;
<ubotu> josh_ again.  if you need write access;: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<xushi> ntfs on that. but i followed a tutorial on how to setup kerberos etc.. it was successful but then borked the sudo/login. furthermore, kubuntu kept freezing, crashing , etc on me.. it was very bad
<josh_> ok.
<xushi> i mean this is a web development company, where these things i'm avoiding by getting away from windows. last thing iexpect to see is crashes and such on kubuntu =/
<intelikey> xushi yeah linux in M$ space is like a pinguin in the tropics
<jujimufu> !hplij
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplij - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xushi> the only reason i need it to be is so that i can have multiple vhosts here for apache, where others can connect to them.. how? by them querying the M$ DNS which needs to know who i am, through active directory
<xushi> it's so gay
<intelikey> !hplip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ! myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Etokura> !talking to girls
<eric__> can i use adept manager in say, fedora core 6?
<Etokura> SO I'm gonna get it to play ogg
<Etokura> Some simple hack i found
<intelikey> eric__ hehhe  no.
<josh_> I clearly need some basic knowledge here. Can some explain how to get superuser privilege thru the command terminal?
<josh_> is there a list of commands.
<eric__> what can i use to download programs i need in fedora core then?
<intelikey> josh_ sudo -i
<jussi01> josh_: prefix the command with sudo
<jujimufu> josh_, you just write sudo
<josh_> like what dpkg stands for.
<intelikey> !cli | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jujimufu> josh_, or you write su and then the password
<intelikey> list of commands  ^
<intelikey> jujimufu there is no root password.  he's playing default ball
<epimeth> xushi: I'm still a bit confused as to why you would want the kubuntu box in the microsoft AD?
<jujimufu> intelikey: he should set one with sudo passwd
<dennister> having trouble with surround sound, snd-intel8x0...alsa channel quiet...anyone have any expertise in this stuff and can help?
<Xenocoder> Hey now Everyone! Quick Question... In Edgy my right side panel icons used to stack two high, but after upgrading they they are now single height again. Anyway to change that back?
<eric__> How would i install a tar.bz2 file?
<intelikey> jujimufu while i might agree with you it is totally against *buntu policy to advice new comers to do that
<Xenocoder> Eric: tar -jxvf tarball.tar.bz2
<josh_> i tried to install ntfs configuration tool and get error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<josh_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<xushi> epimeth : the others here, including some windows machines, need to see my machine, when they ping xushi.company.local. The DNS is a windows DNS server here. I have on my machine multiple vhosts, of which they all need to see
<jujimufu> intelikey: why is it totally against *ubuntu policy?
<xushi> apparently i have to register myself in the active directory domain so that they can all see me. otherwise they can't ping me and i can't ping them
<intelikey> jujimufu they think it's a security issue.
<josh_> if I type that in to the command terminal I need super user priverlage
<eric__> xem will that work on fedora core 6?
<epimeth> jujimufu: not against *ubuntu policy.... just against #kubuntu policy :-)
<intelikey> josh_ so do what is says .   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jujimufu> ok :P
<xushi> epimeth: but now i have an even bigger problem.. i borked my sudo/login with PAM or soething.. if you can help, i can reboot now and give you the error message
<josh_> with super privelage get cannot execute binary
<epimeth> jujimufu: best to use sudo -i anyway
<jujimufu> epimeth: mhm
<intelikey> epimeth no *ubuntu policy
<epimeth> intelikey: really?  I thought it was just us here
<intelikey> if you don't think so  /j #ubuntu and ask
<josh_> i followed what it says.
<epimeth> xushi: I really don't know anything about PAM... what I do know is that you can set up the following:
<intelikey> epimeth they are real sudo nazi's in there
* epimeth 's head explodes
<Xenocoder> Eric that should work on any command line
<epimeth> damnit intelikey! you broke it!  buy me a new head
<josh_> is their a general tutorial you can point me too. I will read it so I have a little knowledge then come back.
* intelikey goes to the corner and pays for epimeth to get head
<epimeth> xushi: you set up kubuntu normally and install samba server
<josh_> kind of silly to try and fix something when I cant even get around.
<josh_> just basic linux knowledge.
<josh_> ubuntu specific if possible.
<eric__> I need to instal this tar.bz2 file on my fredora core 6 machine, how do i do this?
<mardi> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xushi> epimeth : and setup kerberos :) which is what messed up everything
<intelikey> josh_ did you not look at the link ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xushi> i need to recover this error and login again
<jujimufu> I need help setting up an HP PSC2300 printer (printer only) on Feisty Fawn 7.04, KDE. The printer is connected to the computer.
<se7en_> sombody know how to convert ape to mp3
<xushi> i'll paste it here for all to help in 5 minutes
<josh_> thank you. your time is appreciated.
<epimeth> xushi: no, no, no
<crimsun> se7en_: use WINE with MAC.EXE
<epimeth> xushi: no kerberos
<intelikey> josh_   and the man page for all commands (though it may seem a bit criptic at first)  is very handy.     man man    man intro
<Xenocoder> Eric if you just type in tar -jxvf tarname.tar.bz2 it will unpack and bunzip for you
<eric__> thank you
<se7en_> crimsun: i would rather use linux
<Xenocoder> Does anyone know how to get the panel to stack 2x2 again?
<epimeth> xushi: waaaait.... you need people to log onto the system using their domain users?
<Xenocoder> After upgrade the KDE panel on the right shows single row again, I liked the 2 row design
<mardi> Xenocoder: did you try changing it's size?
<xushi> epimeth: not anymore. I just want kubuntu'ers to be able to see other windows machines in the domain, and vice versa, and 2) i want th ekubuntu'ers to be able to host multiple vhosts in apache for their projects, of which anyone else can see too (internally only)
<Xenocoder> mardi - Hi no I did not... The fab four (amarok,konq, etc) are 2x2 but not the right side anymore
<mardi> Xenocoder: right click, configure, size
<jujimufu> Xenocoder: you can change that by right-clicking on the panel -> pages options -> rows -> 2
<intelikey> mardi i thought of that but it seemed like a no brainer, and i expected him to have a brain
<Xenocoder> thanks let me try that real quick
<epimeth> xushi: okay good... so no need for kerberos... thats just for authentication
<mardi> pages options?
<mardi> oh oh pager options
<xushi> epimeth: are you sure? i couldn't ping them or them ping me without me authenticating through kerberos
<epimeth> xushi: could you ping by ip?
<intelikey> !bind9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xushi> epimeth: i haven't tried to be honest. Will do as soon as i can login again. brb, going to switch machines and reboot
<epimeth> xushi: see I totally worked around this problem :-)  I used samba as the domain controller... sure, no nice AD style administration, but at least everything *worked* :-)
<intelikey> they have hacked ubotu again.
<intelikey> !info bind9
<ubotu> bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.4-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 788 kB
<xushi> epimeth: i hope you're right! this will save me days of work and hassle ;)
<xushi> brb
<LucidFox> is there a KDE equivalent for Tomboy?
<jujimufu> LucidFox: knote?
<jujimufu> LucidFox: *KNotes
* intelikey goes to nuance some code
<LucidFox> thanks
<jujimufu> LucidFox: you can always google :)
<Etokura> Tomboy works under KDE
<LucidFox> yes, but it depends on Mono, and having both Mono and kdelibs in memory...
<jujimufu> Etokura: practically, everything on one environment works on the other with the proper libraries
<xushi> back
<intelikey> LucidFox which mono*  or just venella  mono  ?
<xushi> here's the error:
<LucidFox> "venella"?
<LucidFox> Tomboy uses Gtk#
<xushi> sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication information cannot be recovered
<xushi> pam_winbind[4357] : write to socket failed. Internal module error (retval = 3, user = xushi)
<LucidFox> KNotes fits!
<LucidFox> I think it's better than Tomboy
<LucidFox> another question: I have black background in Konqueror in file manager mode, is there any way to fix that?
<fsckit> can someone tell me why certain fonts look screwed up in gnome apps?
<intelikey> ok it depends on    mono-classlib-1.0 mono-common mono-jit    so probably two .so 's and a chunck
<LucidFox> fsckit> have you selected the "Use KDE fonts in GTK applications" option?
<LucidFox> intelikey> You know what Mono is, don't you?
<intelikey> mono - Mono CLI (.NET) runtime
<fsckit> LucidFox, yes. not all gnome apps, just a few and one game...Legends. the fonts look squished when they're messed up
<intelikey> no i don't
<xushi> what should the content of /etc/nsswitch.conf be? compat? files ?
<intelikey> is the fact that it's "novell" what bothers you ?
<xushi> this will help me
<LucidFox> fsckit> try switching font hinting to "Full"
<xushi> epimeth: yes, i can ping other machine's IP addresses btw
<epimeth> xushi: could you give me about 15 mins, I'll be back
<intelikey> ok i'm went
<xushi> take your time epimeth
<intelikey> later you'ens
<epimeth> intelikey: wented... wentED
<epimeth> intelikey: adios
<xushi> in the mean time, could anyone help me by giving me a dump of their /etc/nsswitch.conf please? i'd like to compare
<jujimufu> I have an HP PSC 2300 printer connected on my USB port, it is recognised by KDE Control Panel (i.e. the printer shows up when I have to select on which port my printer is located), I choose the correct drivers, but neither the test page or anything else I've tried prints anything from the printer. I am using CUPS at the moment (default option) on Feisty Fawn 7.04. Any ideas?
* flaccid drinks beer
<flaccid> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<fsckit> anyone use qemu here?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> qemu is cool
<fsckit> i'm using qemu for xp install and it won't recognize my 98 full disc, could it be a mount issue?
<flaccid> 98 full disc?
<flaccid> cdrom ?
<fsckit> yes, full version and xp upgrade
<flaccid> this is to install into an iso?
<fsckit> flaccid, yes
<flaccid> have you tried another boot disc by any chance?
<fsckit> flaccid, into an img file
<flaccid> and you are running something like qemu -localtime -cdrom /dev/cdrom -m 384 -boot d windows.img
<fsckit> flaccid, yes, the cd doesn't seem to be spinning up when it is queing the drive
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> check that the cdrom is not already mounted with the mount command
<epimeth> xushi: okay I'm here
<xushi> good =)
<fsckit> yes, it is mounted
<xushi> i think i need to uninstall/reinstall PAM to get thius to work again
<epimeth> xushi: where were we?
<xushi> but dont know what/how the package is called to remove it
<flaccid> i think it needs to be umounted, fsck?
<xushi> epimeth: want me to paste the errors i got again for you ?
<epimeth> xushi: hmm.... you have PAM cuz you tried kerberos, yes?
<epimeth> actually, yes... that would be best
<epimeth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xushi> epimeth: afaik i had PAM every since the clean install.. i think i edited it to work with kerberos, but that's when something broke
<xushi> sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication information cannot be recovered
<xushi> pam_winbind[4357] : write to socket failed. Internal module error (retval = 3, user = xushi)
<fsckit> flaccid, i'm trying both, no luck so far
<flaccid> and /dev/cdrom is your cdrom device . try file /dev/cdrom
<epimeth> xushi: what did you do in order to get kerberos installed?
<fsckit> flaccid, screw it, i'll just use my pirated copy, lol
<flaccid> fsckit: have you tried other boot cdroms yet?
<flaccid> you don't get a cdrom prompt on start of qemu at all?
<xushi> epimeth: i followed this almost all the way, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html
<fsckit> flaccid, not yet
<flaccid> its possible the problem is either the cdrom or the cd media itself
<xushi> epimeth: i went to step 8, until sudo and login borked. then kubuntu crashed again, when i rebooted, i couldnt login anymore
<fsckit> flaccid, yes, i do, just when start xp, then it asks for a 98....full version for my xp upgrade, then i have the probs
<xushi> now i'm in recovery mode
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> so you can boot cdrom
<fsckit> yes
<flaccid> to be honest im not sure if you can do that fsckit . try google or #qemu ?
<epimeth> can you ping your DC?
<xushi> by IP address, yes
<flaccid> and sometimes its the fault of the windows installer. ive had it not like genuine retail copies trying to upgrade!
<eric> since beryl and compiz are merging again wich one should i install?
<epimeth> try using that instead of the name in the krb5.conf
<epimeth> just for now
<xushi> woah, i can also ping them by the company name
<xushi> ping machine.company.local
<xushi> k, sec
<epimeth> no
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> if you can ping it that way then great\
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> I thought you meant you couldn't get host.domain.local
<xushi> yea! but problem is i cannot sudo or login to my local machine anymore :)
<epimeth> I understand :-)
<epimeth> pastebin your krb5.conf and smb.conf
<crimsun> 229iiii[5~[5~[5~[5~[6~[6~ii[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[5~[6~[6~[6~
<crimsun> 
<xushi> that would be a bit hard, as i'm on my laptop here chatting, and the kubunto is on the other machine
<xushi> sec, i might use my usb stick to do it
<epimeth> xushi:  I'll wait...
<epimeth> xushi: did you make backups of the original files, btw?
<xushi> thats the dumbest thing i did yesterday
<xushi> no i didnt backup =/
<flaccid> has anyone used a vm product to vm to an existing installed OS on a dif partition?
<xushi> epimeth: http://pastebin.ca/466996
<xushi> epimeth: http://pastebin.ca/466997
<andrea> hi...
<andrea> italiano..
<andrea> voglio..
<epimeth> xushi: when you try to log in are you trying to use the username and password you were using before or the one from AD?
<Tm_T> !it | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xushi> epimeth: yes. I'm just trying to login with my local user/passwd: xushi/xushi
<FeistyForge> hey all :)
<epimeth> xushi: have you tried a domain's username and password?
<xushi> but it doesn't even try to authenticate with anything.. it just immediately gives me those errors above
<xushi> yes
<xushi> i tried
<epimeth> kay
<epimeth> it had to be asked :-)
<xushi> hehe
<epimeth> kinda like: "is your computer plugged in to the electricity, sir?"
<xushi> damn it i expect quality when i asked for this cup holder, not this plastic that snapped!
<FeistyForge> and when the answer is no your reply should be "then please pack up your PC and monitor and send it back to the manufacturer with a label on it saying "I'm too stupid to own a PC"
<epimeth> just out of curiosity... pastebin the kerberos log?
<xushi> hmm, if i can find it
<xushi> damn, i mseed up the configurations too much.. let me try and revert
<epimeth> FeistyForge: no, no, no... its like "Ooooohhhhh. I see what the problem is!  okay, it's really important that you do exactly as I tell you.  do you still have the box the computer came in?  Okay, good.... now put the computer back in the box and send it back to the manufacturer!  It's that bad?  Yes, sir.  What should I tell them?  That you're too stupid to own a computer. *click*
<FeistyForge> rofl :)
<xushi> haha'
<FeistyForge> at least it will stop them using their DVD drive's tray as a coffe-mug holder
<epimeth> thats the end to the one where the guy can't tell if the monitor is hooked up to the computer "because it's dark in here" (nothing was displaying on the screen)
<epimeth> why is it dark, sir?  because the lights are out
<epimeth> so why don't you turn them on, sir?  becuase there's a power outage
<underdog5004> I work in a computer shop (local, not big box) and some people are seriously like that!
<underdog5004> I tell them to hit the start button...and they DON'T KNOW WHERE IT IS!
<FeistyForge> why's there a power outage? "because I havn't paid my electricity bill for 2 years"
<epimeth> lol
<FeistyForge> underdog, its better than not knowing where the "any" key is :)
<underdog5004> some don't know what version of windows they're running...I've taken to asking if they have a green button at the bottom-left corner
<FeistyForge> hehe I moved my XP taskbar to the top
<FeistyForge> (so I have now rocketdock on the bottom.. nice little app btw)
<FeistyForge> that nick sounds quite japanese...
<FeistyForge> like a character from street fighter almost
<underdog5004> anyway, I'm going to bed...got a nice warm girlfriend to snuggle up to...g'night
<FeistyForge> night ud
<underdog5004> lol, rocketdock wins...fatality!
<underdog5004> oh wait...wrong game
<FeistyForge> hehe
<FeistyForge> rofl
<underdog5004> lol, night
<FeistyForge> I like the mixed thing you come out with from it tho
<epimeth> gnight!
<FeistyForge> Mortal KO OS wars?...
<epimeth> xushi: why'd you leave all the legacy stuff in krb5.conf?
<epimeth> xushi: comment anything out that isn't what was in the howto
<epimeth> xushi: just trying to cover all the bases...
<xushi> hmm, i thought i did, let me check
<epimeth> xushi: did you get the log, btw?
<xushi> epimeth: i can't find the log
<epimeth>  /var/log/krb5lib.log
<soop> stupid question: How can I add Items/locations to the system menu popup on the status bar?
<FeistyForge> soop like an applet?
<xushi> epimeth: i see no /var/log/krb*
<epimeth> hrm...
<epimeth> kay
<xushi> just kdm.log and kern.log
<FeistyForge> for the kmenu you can just right click and edit the menu
<epimeth> locate krb5 ?
<FeistyForge> (using the kmenu editor)
<soop> FeistyForge: you know the little computer icon on the default kubuntu task/status bar? ... displays home, remote places, etc. ...
<FeistyForge> but for the kicker (system panel) you have to add a program to the panel
<FeistyForge> oh that one?... I'm not certain you can alter that menu, I havn't exactly tried
<soop> I'm sure you must be able to ... be nice to have a link to commonly accessed folders in there
<xushi> epimeth: heh, nope.. there is no log
<FeistyForge> well you can add a link to a launcher or something but not specifically inside that menu
<FeistyForge> that I know of
<soop> what is that menu called?
<FeistyForge> (without knowing more about kde)
<epimeth> xushi: kay... you getting rid of all the extraneous stuff from krb5.conf?  and by "getting rid" I mean "commenting out so you can always undo it!!!!"
<FeistyForge> I think its just a places menu  or system menu of some sort... not certain about its specific name
<xushi> epimeth: everything there appart from the Heimdals section i was told by the tutorial to use
<xushi> but i'll double check now
<soop> bummer
<xushi> ok done
<epimeth> where does it say to use it?
<FeistyForge> I found it its actually an applet
<xushi> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html
<xushi> step 1
<FeistyForge> its called the system menu
<xushi> err, step 2
<FeistyForge> (you can add/remove it by add to panel on the kicker - ie main panel equiv to taskbar in the Windows world)
<epimeth> xushi: there is no mention of heimdals anywhere in step 2....
<xushi> yea i meant to say everything appart from that was mentioned
<xushi> i just deleted that part
<FeistyForge> but its an applet not an icon or application
<xushi> epimeth: i checked everything so far again, except smb.conf. let me go through it
<FeistyForge> I'm not sure what determines the entries to that menu however it may be static
<FeistyForge> (ie hardcoded into the applet)
<epimeth> haven't you learned not to delete, yet??? xushi... never ever delete things in conf files
<epimeth> xushi: or if you do, *always* keep dated backups
<xushi> yes we;; i copied krb5.con to .bak too :)
<xy> can i get some help on fixing my kmix audio on feisty
<FeistyForge> but you can add the quick launcher to the kicker that way you effectively have a commonly used applications area...
<FeistyForge> xy mine crashes arts on startup...
<xy> well mine was working fine until i accidently deleted my own user account when i meant to delete a folder in my home. so when i added another user as alternate account and access new account, there seems to be no current mixer found
<FeistyForge> well you can run kmix as a service
<xy> i have only used linux for 3 months, so im not too familiar on how to start stop services
<FeistyForge> in kubuntu theres a system settings options in your kmenu
<xy> ok
<FeistyForge> in there with administrator priveleges you can modify services... I think its in the advanced section
<FeistyForge> (its much like the Control panel under windows)
<xy> oh the system services
<FeistyForge> I don't know if thats the best way or even the right way, I just know thats one way to see/modify running services
<xushi> sweet! i have progress now
<epimeth> xushi: oh?
<xy> how do i add kmix tho
<FeistyForge> also ksysguard has a process list to kill tasks with...
<FeistyForge> but you have to run it as root
<xushi> epimeth: now if i sudo anything in user xushi, and enter password, it pauses for a bit, then gives me a few strings of NT_STATUS_CANT_ACCESS_DOMAIN_INFO errors
<xy> uhhh alsa refuses to run
<FeistyForge> (otherwise you can only see them)
<epimeth> xushi: so xushi/xushi worked?
<FeistyForge> um.. xy, if it gives you an error you may be able to work it out
<FeistyForge> but I don't know if I can help you from there
<epimeth> xushi: wait... is that your local user of your domain user?
<xushi> local
<xy> there is no error, it just displays status as not running
<FeistyForge> try running it in a console window
<xushi> epimeth: do i have to useradd my domain user here locally too ?
<xy> is kmix supposed to be in that list somewhere too? cuz i don't see it in the list at all
<FeistyForge> (ie run konsole - it may show up as terminal in your kmenu somewhere)
<epimeth> xushi: no!!!
<xushi> ok good
<FeistyForge> anyway the icon for it generally looks like a black monitor
<FeistyForge> it will be there somewhere
<epimeth> xushi: did you create /home/DOMAINNAME ?
<xushi> epimeth: yes
<xy> run what in konsole
<FeistyForge> assuming the program it runs is called alsa, just type that in your terminal window... and see what happens
<donkeyofdarkness> yakuake is fancy
<xushi> epimeth: but it's empty
<petesejt> I had troubles upgrading Edgy to Feisty, shall I describe it here or will someone help in pvt?
<epimeth> xushi: okay...
<xushi> but what i don't get is why my local user cna't login anymore to the local machine
<FeistyForge> if that doesn't work try doing this: man alsa
<epimeth> xushi: I thought you just did?
<FeistyForge> (hopefully theres an entry for it to explain
<jussi01> !paste | petesejt
<ubotu> petesejt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xushi> epimeth: no.. it wont accept the password
<xy> isn't also just an audio driver or some sort
<donkeyofdarkness> Is there a good way to upgrade from dapper to feisty or am I better off doing a clean install?
<xy> alsa*
<xy> the alsa-util
<petesejt> Well, I do not need paste bin, it isn't so long story :)
<epimeth> xushi: but you just said that sudo isn't working for xushi
<FeistyForge> xy yeah I know of alsa ... but I don't know a whole lot about it
<xushi> yes, sudo isn't working for xushi
<xushi> because sudo asks for xushi's password
<epimeth> lol
<FeistyForge> I know its linux's sound system (and related to arts)
<xy> hmm this has been frustrating night
<xushi> when i enter it, it gives me a few lines of errors
<epimeth> you are logged in right now?
<epimeth> as xushi?
<epimeth> the local user
<FeistyForge> but other than that I don't really know how to trigger it or use it as such... I was hoping it would come up a message that would explain to you how to fix it
<xushi> epimeth: i'm logged in as root, and whe i want to test xushi i su - xushi
<xushi> then sudo ls to test sudo
<xushi> i'm in the recovery mode
<epimeth> ohhh
<xy> heh i don't know what it is since there is no error message, but im sure the link to alsa-util is broken somewhere
<xushi> woah!
<epimeth> what happened when you tried to go in to the regular kernel?
<xushi> found a typo in the pam configs, sec
<FeistyForge> xy if you know where its supposed to be
<xushi> when reg kernel, it asks for login, but same prolem
<FeistyForge> you may be able to use a symbolic link
<xy> i don't that is the problem
<epimeth> still with the pam?
<FeistyForge> well then I'm sorry I can't help you any further...
<xushi> damn man
<xy> this is my first encounter with a problem like this
<epimeth> a type in the pam configs probably would kill the whole thing, now? :-)
<epimeth> s/now/no
<xushi> epimeth: i got it to work now.. (ALMOST)
<xushi> lol yea
<epimeth> great!
<xushi> it still gives me the pam_winbind errors, but atleast it executes the sudo command
<xushi> sec, let me reboot into normal kernel and see what happens
<epimeth> reboot the machine
<mena> Hi
<epimeth> that'll restart winbind
<epimeth> and probably fix everything
<mena> How are yyou all?
<xy> hopefully someone in here can surely help to fix my kmix current mixer issue
<tdn> Are there any problems upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.04 when using LUKS for enrypted rootfs?
<petesejt> System was: Edgy (updated) with Beryl 0.2.0. Adept hanged during the upgrade process so hard, that even 'halt' did not work from console. After restart I do not have console at all not even in recovery mode. Anyone?
<xushi> instead of use_first_pass, it was user_first_pass.. damn i hate typoes
<mena> can I join you?
<xushi> epimeth: btw, thanks for all the help so far, you really offered a lot :)
<epimeth> xushi: no worries
<FeistyForge> ouch pete...
<FeistyForge> can you boot from a liveCD?
<petesejt> Now I can not have a console in any kernels.....
<FeistyForge> maybe you can check it out from there?
<petesejt> sure
<petesejt> edgy or feisty?
<FeistyForge> either
<petesejt> FeistyForge: may I call u in pvt?
<xushi> epimeth: there's one more thing too, slightly off topic.. I accidentally installed NIS. Now when booting it always says "binding to YP server..." and hangs there for about 4 minutes... how can i get rid of that ?
<FeistyForge> just an OS that has ext3-accessibility
<xushi> just uninstall NIS ?
<FeistyForge> pete to be honest I doubt its going to be of much use
<xy> hey one more question. if there is only my account and root, is my uid supposed to be 1000, or 1001
<petesejt> The last line I can see in recovery mode is "* Setting up console font and keymap..." Shall I try to boot to console only?
<ForgeAus> if you like...
<aldin> how to run kwebdesktop?
<petesejt> Im gonna try it now, back soon.
<jujimufu> I have three keyboard layouts on KDE, all installed and running. However, I would like to switch layouts without having to click on the tray icon, just by pressing left Shift+Alt, for example (like in windows). How do I set this up?
<epimeth> xushi: I have no idea... maybe?
<underdog5004> bleagh, I can't sleep...
<ForgeAus> Juji I'm suprised skim doesn't have something to do that for oyu
<epimeth> underdog5004: bleagh, yea... that happens to me when I have a nice warm girlfriend to snuggle up with... I just don't usually go back online after!
<matthias> Hello. I've got a question about my WLAN (RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)) It's not working with Feisty, so I compiled another driver for it to get it work. The Problem is that I often have to run dhclient to get into the net again. Do anyone have the same problems?
<underdog5004> rofl, she's really warm...too warm to lay with under covers....but it's too cold w/o covers...and I can't fall asleep...she's already asleep...
<mena> Hi
<mena> Is this the online help of Kubuntu?/
<epimeth> xushi: does you network use nis?
<epimeth> mena: yes
<underdog5004> mena, yep
<underdog5004> what do you need help w/ ?
<mena> I was just wondering, I'm a migrative from Windows XP
<epimeth> underdog5004: if you're trying to get me to want to hurt you, you're doing a good job...
<mena> :)
<underdog5004> epimeth, I use stumbleupon, and when I clicked it today, it said that I'd looked at _every_ linux/unix page available...
<epimeth> mena: welcome!
<epimeth> lol
<underdog5004> mena, what can we help you with?
<epimeth> matthias: I have that problem with my desktop
<matthias> No, I don't have nis
<mena> Thanks
<underdog5004> epimeth, uh...what?
<matthias> epimeth: What WLAN-Card do you use?
<eric> I have a Nvidia Geforce FX 5600 what nvidia driver should i install to use it with Compiz and Kubuntu?
<epimeth> matthias: I can't for the life of me figure out why...  I didn't have to recompile like you
<xushi> epimeth: no. Just to make sure, the netbios name, is that my machine name?
<ForgeAus> ahh actually theres a tray applet for keyboard configs
<epimeth> matthias: mines a realtek something or other
<epimeth> matthias: and nis wasn't aimed at you, it was to xushi
<underdog5004> eric, I've got an FX 5500, I use the 9753 driver, I think
<Tm_T> eric: hmm, you mean, "do I have to" or "can I" ?
<epimeth> xushi: yes
<underdog5004> !envy | eric
<mena> Is there something like msdn? for devlopement over Kubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> underdog5004: haha... no ubotu help for you!
<eric> well i used adept manager to install the nvidia-glx driver and when i try to run compiz it doesnt work...
<matthias> Hmm.. that's crazy.
<Tm_T> eric: whoops, sorry, misread, just install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<eric> what one should i use?
<epimeth> matthias: yea... drives me nutso
<underdog5004> eric, check out nvidia.com for more info...
<underdog5004> eric, h/o a sec
<epimeth> matthias: and I can't find conf files for knetworkmanager anywhere
<underdog5004> eric, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mena> Is there something like msdn? for devlopement over Kubuntu?
<epimeth> matthias: I *know* all of my /etc/networking/interfaces are correct
<matthias> Right. KNetworkManager isn't working with my card, too.
<underdog5004> nice installer. It'll auto-detect your card and d/l the driver for it...and install it
<erikja> !focus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about focus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erikja> !focus follows mouse
<erikja> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<underdog5004> erikja, you need to enable sloppy focusing
<underdog5004> it'll be under focus model...don't know where though...lemme poke around
<Tm_T> eric: as I said,  nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<Tm_T> eric: both works
<epimeth> underdog5004: nice installer my @ss... didn't work with mine.  I read the news... he said "my nVidia geForce2 card died the other day, so I won't finish the driver for it"... I'm like WHAT?!?!?!?!? what do I do now???  so I just used the driver from nvidia.com and everything worked :-)
<underdog5004> epimeth, ha ha, and watch the language. Unless you have a geforce2 card, np
<epimeth> matthias: you misunderstand... Knetworkmanager works with my card, I just have to tell it to connect every time
<xushi> and kubuntu just froze on me again...
<epimeth> geforce2 mx/400 :-)
<xushi> i cannot trust this
<underdog5004> hahahahaha, I have a Geforce2 Go in my lappy...envy doesn't get the right driver for it...although nvidia lists the wrong driver for it as well!
<epimeth> matthias: and if I dhclient *after* I log in to X then I can access the network from all terminals, but not with X until I connect through knetworkmanager
<epimeth> matthias: how's that for awesome? :)
<epimeth> xushi: what happened now?
<sonoftheclayr> underdog5004: what driver do i need? i have the same card. can you get yours to work? i only get a blank screen
<xushi> epimeth: it just froze... it happens a lot with kubuntu since i installed it for some reason
<erikja> underdog5004: thanks for your info. How do I that ??. SORRY!, I have a phone here :-)
<xushi> is there anyway to find te cause or anythig ?
<epimeth> underdog5004: I know! but during the install it tells you which one to use
<underdog5004> erikja, go under systemsettings, Window Behaviour, then change the policy to sloppy, or focus follows mouse
<erikja> ok
<matthias> epimeth: After all a small step.. :-) I solved the problem with an script: It checks, wether the connection is online. If not, the script calls dhclient :-)
<epimeth> xushi: thats strange... before or after you started playing with samba and kerberos?
<epimeth> matthias: I'll get around to it eventually
<underdog5004> epimeth, I can't remember which driver...it's the one that's one more recent than the one recommended...
<xushi> epimeth: way before
<xushi> epimeth: could it be nvidia drivers ?
<eric> Ok, now that i have it in, when i try to run Compiz i lose all my window bars on the tops and nothing will open!
<epimeth> xushi: lol... got nvidia on the brain? :-)
<underdog5004> bummer
<mena> Please, can anyone reply me
<matthias> epimeth: Ok!
<epimeth> xushi: dunno... could be so many things... try disabling all services and enabling them one by one till you find the source of the problem
<xushi> epimeth: NV44 GF 6200 turbocache, with the 9631 drivers installed
<epimeth> matthias: sorry I can't help you :-)
<matthias> Mena: you can use kopete, or what do you mean?
<eric> Anyone know why? Ok, now that i have it in, when i try to run Compiz i lose all my window bars on the tops and nothing will open!
<epimeth> matthias: actually.... have you tried manually setting the mac address for dhcp-server in interfaces?
<underdog5004> eric, check compiz' forums/wiki
<eric> for what underdog?
<underdog5004> I think they've got an IRC channel as well
<underdog5004> eric, for a solution to your problem...
<mena> What is Kopete?
<eric> what is thier irc channel?
<underdog5004> eric, I don't know...why don't you CTFW ?
<underdog5004> Check the Website
<matthias> epimeth: It's ok, I only wanted to know if anyone else have the same problem.. :-) It works in a way..
<epimeth> xushi: that tells me absollutely nothing... I'm recently released from the army where I was very disconnected from new hardware for a while... its like "wha?? when did they start using big numbers?  last I heard we were at geforce 4!!! :-)
<epimeth> matthias: no worries :-)
<xushi> hehe
<xushi> fair enough
<matthias> Yeah, I set up the macaddress. If I do not, it wouldn't work.. :-)
<epimeth> xushi: you tried logging in as a domain user yet?
<epimeth> matthias: oh... even worse than my problem, then
<mena> Please can anyone tell me more about Kopete?
<Tm_T> mena: what about it?
<underdog5004> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> mena: what do you want to know about it?
<underdog5004> weird...h/o, mena, lemme use google...cause it's really hard!
<Tm_T> underdog5004: Kopete is not hard =)
<Sesshoumaru> !wtf
<underdog5004> http://kopete.kde.org/
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xushi> not yet. When i try and login through net ads join, it gives me the error: Host is not configured as a member server. Invalid Configuration. Exitting....
<Tm_T> mena: just ask what you like to know
<Sesshoumaru> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<underdog5004> mena, http://kopete.kde.org/
<eric> i can't find anything on this error
<matthias> mena: Sorry, I understood you were looking for "MSN", not for MSDN :-) Ok, now I know what you meant *gg*
<xushi> epimeth: but the samba configs are more or less the same as the ones provided in the link
<Tm_T> !compiz | eric
<ubotu> eric: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Sesshoumaru> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> mena: btw you're always free to come #kopete ;)
<eric> I can't find anything about missing window bars and not being able to open anything
<matthias> Mena: Are you looking for API-Help or something like that?
<eric> I did the install of compiz step by step
<eric> and put in nvidia-glx driver
<eric> rebooted and ran compiz and i have no window bars and i cant open anything
<eric> :(
<mena> Sorry my machine is so slow
<mena> Yes
<Tm_T> eric: #ubuntu-effects
<mena> API help
<Tm_T> mena: #kopete might help with that ;)
<Tm_T> mena: and also techbase.kde.org
<epimeth> eric: lol... that just means compiz is working
<epimeth> hehe
<matthias> Which kind of API are you searching?
<Sesshoumaru> anyone know how to automatically connect to wifi without using keyring
<mena> Okay
<epimeth> eric you have to install a theme as well
<mena> Tell me more about techbase.kde.org
<petesejt> FeistyForge: r u still here?
<matthias> Yeah, techbase.kde.org is cool for KDE stuff.
<Tm_T> techbase <3
<mena> I have a question
<Tm_T> ask then
<petesejt> Adept hanged during upgrade, now I am without console. Anyone?
<matthias> mena: you only have to browse on that page, it's easy to find what you want there.
<epimeth> xushi: wins support = no
<epimeth> your dc should be the wins server
<mena> I have downloaded all the packages, each one of them will installing, resulted in errors, and then  adept says that I have all the updates installed, how come?
<matthias> mena: which packages?
<epimeth> xushi: security = ads... geez man, you didn't read the howto at all! :-p
<mena> Kdevelop
<xushi> epimeth: security is = to ads, i changed it while going through samba a while ago
<Tm_T> matthias: and exact error is...
<epimeth> xushi: back up your smb.conf, then create a new one and copy/paste whats in the howto's smb.conf.  then, once everything is working start adding the things you want
<epimeth> such as shares, printers, and the like
<xushi> yea good idea
<petesejt> Adept hanged to death (even 'halt' did not respond!) during upgrade from edgy to feisty. After reboot I do not have a console at all even in recovery mode. Details in pvt. Anyone?
<matthias> Tm_T: No there is no error. The only sign is that the connection is down to my router.
<Tm_T> whops
* Tm_T hides
<epimeth> petesejt: seems a lot of people have had problems doing that upgrade...
<epimeth> petesejt: if you don't have a console then there is really nothing anyone can do, afaik...
<roel_> does anybody here use argouml. If so how did you install it because It won't work here?
<epimeth> make sure you're system is compatable with fesity (no reason why not) by using the livecd, then reinstall... best I can offer you right now.  someone else probably knows more than me, tho, so you might want to hang around
<petesejt> epimeth: thanks. Now I have Edgy Live up and running. Is there a relatively easy way to fix the problem?
<epimeth> petesejt: I just said... install from scratch :-) but feisty, not edgy!  unless there is any good reason for you not to install from scratch?
<petesejt> epimeth: may I call you in pvt?
<epimeth> petesejt: sure
<xushi> I have another problem here.. i replaced my mysql databases with th ebackup i need from work. Now evrytime i try and start mysql from the init script, it says error, access denied for user debian-sys-maint@localhost.
<flaccid> can you login as root
<flaccid> was one of the tables you restored called 'mysql'?
<epimeth> xushi: heh... my knowledge of proper mysql administration is less than complete... sounds like a GRANT problem to m
<epimeth> e
<xushi> yea, but grant all on what? on mysql.* ?
<flaccid> its not that simple
<flaccid> learn mysql or goto #mysq
<flaccid> #mysql
<xushi> flaccid: i know mysql thank you very much
<xushi> and i use it on other systems that dont require this silly user
<flaccid> ah like i said
<xushi> so no it's not a #mysql issue, it's a #ubuntu /#kubuntu issue
<flaccid> can you log in as root
<xushi> yes i can
<flaccid> then if you know mysql, you could look at the tables in the mysql database and see what the problem is with user debian-sys-maint
<xushi> flaccid: if you know mysql and kubuntu, you would have noticed, as i said, that this had nothing to do with that.. IT's the username that needt to be in single quotes coz of the dash -
<epimeth> xushi: flaccid's right... seems like the backup has tables corresponding to this user but your mysql doesn't have it....
<xushi> seriously, either help properly or stfu and let others hlep
<xushi> it's solved now
<epimeth> xushi: what was it?
<flaccid> was i right?
<xushi> flaccid: no
<flaccid> then what was it
<xushi> i just said it,
<xushi> the grant line, the username has a dash in it
<epimeth> oh
<xushi> debian-sys-init
<xushi> it didnt accept it
<xushi> so i had to put that in single quotes
<epimeth> you should always put in single quotes anyway
<flaccid> grant line of what?
<xushi> ....... to 'debian-sys-init'
<xushi> grant line for that user
<flaccid> in what?
<xushi> in mysql
<xushi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=984672
<flaccid> what is a grant line?
<flaccid> lol
<petesejt> epimeth: can you read my pvt messages? (I am not registered, and I got an  error message from IRC server...)
<xushi> that link explains it
<flaccid> yep so mysql issue :)
<flaccid> incorrect user perms
<epimeth> petesejt: sorry... can't... why don't you register?  you'll probably find yourself in here a lot at first and its a good idea to have a nick reserved for your use
<xushi> the user did not exist
<flaccid> you restored a different password for the user
<petesejt> Ok, I will register, but later.
<flaccid> that user doesn't come with ubuntu
<epimeth> xushi: like I said, user didn't exist :-p
<flaccid> ok then you restored the mysql database without that user...
<flaccid> not kubuntus fault thats for sure
<xushi> dude wtf is your problem ?
<flaccid> you
<xushi> go fuck yourself
<epimeth> xushi: language, mate
<flaccid> i like to correct people that say i am wrong, when i am right. is there something wrong with that?
<xushi> dude, i ask a question, the only reponce i get fro you is "learn mysql or go to #mysql". that is not help ok, that's just offensive
<epimeth> flaccid... he's right you know... you said "it's not that simple" but it was
<epimeth> but you're right in saying that it isn't a k/ubuntu problem
<raffytaffy> sudo e2fsck -p -v /dev/sda1    will this cause data loss on an external HD?
<dwbell> can anyone help me subscribe to rss feeds using firefox / akregator?
<xushi> i gues i've been in #gentoo too long to expect GOOD answers and replies than this sh*t, appart from epimeth who'se been of great help
<flaccid> if you look at the mysql manual. user management is not as simple as grant if you are creating a new user....
<epimeth> but will both of you chill out before at least one of you gets kicked?
<flaccid> has nothing to do with me if you restore the mysql db
<ubuntu> hi
<xushi> flaccid,k you're on my ignore list.. sod it, i really am not going to sink as low as you are to continue this.. i'm not 12 years old here
<xushi> there are others here that deserve replies and ask for help
<epimeth> hi ubuntu!
* raffytaffy kicks hard drive for having bad block:(
<flaccid> xushi: i don't understand why you are acting like this. there is not tone on irc. i was simply advising the reason for your problem.
<epimeth> raffytaffy: not a clue
<raffytaffy> ty epimeth ...im runing it now hehe we shall see
<epimeth> heh... good luck
<flaccid> and i have never said you were 12 years old thank you very much
<raffytaffy> 250 gigs to go:|
<raffytaffy> it tells me that the first block is bad. rest are fine. i hope this is not the end to this hard drive. its brand new
<epimeth> then it'll still be under warrantee! yay! a new new drive!
<epimeth> :-)
<flaccid> you can run smart scans on the hard disk to check its health
<raffytaffy> its 1 month+ old from seagate
<flaccid> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<fadey> Hi, everyone. I'm having a problem installing libsnmp-base on Feisty? I'm getting a "post-installation script returned error code 1"
<raffytaffy> flaccid: cool
<flaccid> fadey: pastebin the whole output
* flaccid hopes he can be friends with xushi one day
<fadey> flaccid: console is non-english. doesn't say too much though.
<flaccid> in that case,  would suggest searching launchpad for bugs with that package
<flaccid> to see if they exist
<flaccid> if there is not missing file or other issues then it could purely be a bug
<fadey> thanks
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
* flaccid drinks beer
<Tm_T> flaccid: I'd say: too much info there
* underdog5004 goes to bed
<underdog5004> whatever you do, do _not_ read stopmyabortion.blogspot.com
<flaccid> you don't like beer Tm_T?
<underdog5004> sick, twisted, disgusting, immoral, etc...
<underdog5004> g'night, again
<flaccid> reverse marketing heh
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<underdog5004> I'm serious!
<flaccid> :p
* underdog5004 was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (I won't read it)
<Tm_T> flaccid: no, more like, we don't care, nor need that info
<flaccid> thats fair enough
<flaccid> however this is freenode
<flaccid> i emphasise 'free' there
<Tm_T> flaccid: however, if it goes to "ooh I'm so wasted" -> kickban
<flaccid> wtf
<flaccid> why would you assume that?
<Tm_T> no I don't assume
<flaccid> are you an op or something?
<flaccid> then why did you say that?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o flaccid]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<flaccid> i had operator privs?
<Tm_T> flaccid: I just have seen that way too much
<Tm_T> flaccid: no you didn't
<flaccid> well guess what im not every other user you have seen
<flaccid> i don't like being judged
<flaccid> its weird coz my client said this: [2007-05-02 19:27]  *** Tm_T takes channel operator privileges from you.
<Tm_T> flaccid: well, I did remove it, though you never had it ;)
<flaccid> and what point did that make?
<Tm_T> and I don't judge, just tell you where my limits goes
<Tm_T> fun?
<flaccid> hi Tm_T, i'm a user that spends 20+ hours a week here helping users, how are you today?
<flaccid> one could term my innocent /me drinking beer as fun
<flaccid> but i dont' abuse my non-existant op privs..
<Tm_T> flaccid: aww <3
* epimeth feels the love in the room
<Tm_T> epimeth <3
<flaccid> would you like to introduce yourself, Tm_T?
<flaccid> since i have done such a pleasantry
* epimeth thinks flaccid could do with putting down the shovel
<Tm_T> flaccid: let's see, I'm irc op, used ~14 hours a day in irc help or related, err, and other devel stuff I guess
<xavito> Hey guys, from a moment to another my sound stopped working and Kmix says "Mixer cannot be found" what happened ?
<epimeth> seriously mate... you're kind of annoying today.  I've seen you around before and didn't have a problem, but I gotta say my hackles are rising here
<Tm_T> epimeth: it's ok
<flaccid> Tm_T: what is your association with kubuntu then?
<Tm_T> flaccid: hmm, someone says I'm kubuntu devel, though I consider myself just active
<flaccid> fair enough
<flaccid> epimeth: don't highten things that don't need to be
<Tm_T> flaccid: and btw I have nothing against you :)
<flaccid> Tm_T: neither do i sir :)
<Tm_T> <3
<flaccid> i don't see the point in fighting
<flaccid> it is nice to speak to an op in this channel considering i've been here for nearly 2 years helping
<epimeth> heh
<flaccid> its a rare occasion..
<Tm_T> flaccid: and to make sure, whenever you disagree with me or other ops here, feel free to poke us in #ubuntu-ops
<epimeth> you've probably spoken to them a number of times without noticing :-)
<flaccid> Tm_T: fair enough. i'll keep that in mind
<Tm_T> flaccid: and I've been here ~2 years too ;)
<epimeth> first time jucato put on his op mask I was like "whoa!"
<flaccid> um yeah i don't know who the ops are obviously.. i just know who the good helpers are
<flaccid> me and jucy are 'mates' but i only know a few other people that are regular actual helpers here
<Tm_T> flaccid: uh, count me out ;)
<flaccid> count you out of what exactly
<xmart> test
<xmart> oha
<flaccid> hello world!
<raffytaffy_> epimeth- after runing that command. i got the output of - 0 bad blocks..some non-contigous files. and a missing lost&found which was created. now the HD mounts via fstab
<raffytaffy_> i hope its fixed hmm
<berkes> does anyone know if there is a gui tool in KDE for managing etc/hosts?
<epimeth> thanks for the info.... but I didn't tell you to do anything?
<flaccid> sounds quite positive to me. raffytaffy_ do some smart scans to verify physical health of drive if you want to
<epimeth> raffytaffy_: ^
<raffytaffy_> i just figured it tell u since u answered my question earlier
<epimeth> berkes: yea... kate :-)
<flaccid> berkes: i don't know of any abstracted guis, but of course there is kate/kwrite to open it in
<Tm_T> flaccid: from "good helpers", I've been quite inactive
<epimeth> raffytaffy_: kay :-)  congrats on the not killing your HD! :-)
<raffytaffy_> ty ty "takes a bow hehe"
<berkes> yea, epimeth, flaccid, I use sudo vim now, but this is for a client who wants to streamline some of his work.
<epimeth> Tm_T: thats not true... you've helped me out before
<flaccid> Tm_T: oh ok. i guess i help here enough to know the 10 most frequent issues so to speak
<baskitcaise> raffytaffy_: segate do a commendline set of tools for linux
<epimeth> berkes: so yea... dunno if there's anything... just make a link to kdesu kate /etc/hosts on his desktop
<baskitcaise> s/seagate/segate
<raffytaffy_> baskitcaise: is this a program in apt-get?
<flaccid> berkes: kdesu kate /etc/hosts or of course a script or binary or whatever could read/write access the file
<baskitcaise> raffytaffy_: nah, you have to go to the seagate site
<raffytaffy_> cool baskitcaise ty
<baskitcaise> raffytaffy_: was just a thought if you have more probs
<berkes> flaccid: sure, but I was hoping more for something that allows configuration on a level of SuSEs apache tools and so.
<ouanetwo> hello !
<flaccid> berkes: the reason it hasn't been made i because its not required. /etc/hosts is is a simple name/value pair separated by a cf/lr
<epimeth> berkes: its just a hosts list... not even windows has a gui for that
<ouanetwo> plantage systematique du client IRC sous Firefox (2.0.0.3) sous dapper ?
<andrea_> ciao
<flaccid> berkes: the data structure of the config file is vasty different and primitive in comparison to apache
<flaccid> im sure suse doesn't have a frontend to /etc/hosts :)
<flaccid> epimeth: i think i echo you a lot tonight :;
<epimeth> flaccid: I don't mind... as long as its not the other way around :-)
<flaccid> haha
* epimeth laughs psychotically
<jeroen__> Hi all can someone help me i tried to install the latest java but i couldnt get it to work can somone help me with a terminal command or something?
* flaccid tries to find some mojo
<epimeth> ew...
<flaccid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<epimeth> jeroen__: what did you do, exactly?
<flaccid> epimeth: mojo in the sense of the actual word
<berkes> flaccid: afaik it does not have one no. I was just hoping something was around. its simple yes, but hard to maintain manually in text editor once you grow over a few hundred of domains. Yes, I know I should move to bind9 and all. i'm just looking for simple solutions :)
<ouanetwo> Client IRC d'ubuntu (dapper) sous firefox (2.0.0.3) qui plante avec une version de java "1.5.0_06" - merci pour vos idees
<flaccid> berkes: if you are having problems editing it in kate or another gui text editor then sadly thats your problem :(
<flaccid> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jeroen__> epimeth i installed the latest java and installed it on mydesctop making a dir first and then install due i couldnt copy it to usr/
<flaccid> /usr is not the right place
<epimeth> why didn't you install using apt-get or adept?
<flaccid> man heir :)
<jeroen__> i use still dapper
<epimeth> and java6 is not in the repository for dapper? hmm...
<epimeth> well lets take a look at what sun has to say
<jeroen__> i tried to install the selfunpacking java
<xavito> Hey guys, from a moment to another my sound stopped working and Kmix says "Mixer cannot be found" what happened ?
<jeroen__> epimeth i really tried alot i tried to install it on local too
<raffytaffy_> baskitcaise: any idea if the HD needs to be unmounted to use this seagate tool. ( i have it ready to go)
<baskitcaise> raffytaffy_: sorry long time since I used them not sure now
<epimeth> jeroen__: Java SE?
<raffytaffy_> ahh ok ty thou. this seems like a handy tool
<berkes> flaccid: don't get rude. And its not my problem. If you read what I said above: its to improve the overall experience for a client.
<flaccid> berkes: you don't expose clients to /etc/hosts . like you said you use DNS.
<flaccid> im not being rude btw
<jeroen__> epimeth: i have no clue i still have java webstart 1.4
<jeroen__> i try and did everything they said on the java site and chmod and stuff
<jaaroo> hello there. Does anyone know where linux cryptographic api headers can be found? I don't even have /usr/include/linux/crypto/ and don't know which package I should I install.
<epimeth> and it still isn't working?
<oyvind> why is there no theme on kubuntu when i start beryl?
<jeroen__> epimeth:  i just want java so i can run frostwire and go to chat sites who have upgrate their java :s
<epimeth> jeroen__: lets see what I can do for you :-)
<jeroen__> epimeth:  thank you:D
<dettoaltrimenti_> jeroen__ : do you have j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin? you should be able to get it through adept or apt-get
<jeroen__> epimeth:  i did get my dvd player working and my new tft screen :d
<jeroen__> i think not dettoaltrimenti:
<dettoaltrimenti_> jeroen__ : install that, and java should work
<jeroen__> i use apt-get
<toyd> jeroen such a funny nick
<dettoaltrimenti_> jeroen__ : sudo apt-get j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<jeroen__> lol toyd its my name:d
<toyd> jer oentje :o
<toyd> ;D
<jeroen__> dettoaltrimenti_: it does something:d
<dettoaltrimenti_> it does something?
<epimeth> lol
<jeroen__> its installing or so:d
<epimeth> thats a good response
<toyd> how come no good soccerplayer ever named jeroen jeroen__
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh ok see if that works
<flaccid> jaaroo: did you try openssl dev/devel packages?
<toyd> "o{
<toyd> ,("o)> SEGA
<jeroen__> toyd i have no clue i dont like soccer:p
<toyd> LIES
<jeroen__> ;'(
<toyd> or maybe true you think of yourself as intelligent so you ignore all the pleasures us simple folks have and even use stuff we simple folks made and use it to make even more profit
<toyd> ;p
<epimeth> whoa
* epimeth shifts slowly away from toyd
* epimeth whistles
* epimeth runs away from toyd
<jeroen__> <shakes head>
<epimeth> jeroen__: so? did dettoaltrimenti_ 's suggestion work?
<toyd> linux is great
<jeroen__> not quite
<toyd> to bad its only a kernel ;p
<jeroen__> i get a kross in the left chat apelet
<epimeth> does it say what version of java is required to use it?
<dettoaltrimenti_> jeroen__ did you restart firefox
<epimeth> dettoaltrimenti_: maybe he needs 5?  5 is in the repo for him, 6 isn't.
<jeroen__> dettoaltrimenti_: yup
<flaccid> toyd: bsd *cough* :)
<Neil-> anyone know a vrml viewer for ubuntu? pref. with a mozilla/firefox plugin..
<toyd> flaccid: what about #nix
<epimeth> jeroen__: try $sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
* epimeth coughs the work unix a few times
<flaccid> toyd: thats a channel, not an OS :p
<toyd> ok i need a torrent client for kubuntu where can i get one
<epimeth> ktorrent
<flaccid> from the repos, toyd
<epimeth> its already iunstalled
<toyd> is rtorrent any good?
<epimeth> rtorrent is command line
* toyd oinks
<epimeth> and yes
<toyd> :P
<jeroen__> epimeth: ok
<dettoaltrimenti_> toyd: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<toyd> k thanks
<epimeth> jeroen__: lemme know when thats done
<flaccid> a prefer azureus but its always had some kind of issues on ubuntu versions
<dettoaltrimenti_> toyd: rtorrent is great, but it's a CLI
<toyd> ok i see
<jeroen__> epimeth: ok i will
<bumzo> hi...
<bumzo> I need hel with RAW partition
<bumzo> help
<jeroen__> epimeth: its done i get a config thing
<toyd> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nathan> hey
<nathan> i have installed beryl how do i turn it on?
<flaccid> thos automatix guys must be doing some long thinking
<nathan1> i have installed beryl how do i turn it on?
<jussi01> how do I change the default font in open office?
<nathan1> lol
<epimeth> jeroen__: you get a config thing?  whats it asking?
<jeroen__> licence and stuff
<jussi01> nathan1: alt+f2 -> type beryl manager
<jeroen__> i said yes
<jeroen__> its done now
<epimeth> jeroen__: okay
<epimeth> jeroen__: now run update-java-alternatives -l
<epimeth> thats a dash el at the end
<bumzo> !RAW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeroen__> epimeth: ok and then
<jeroen__> it tells me where java is installed?
<adriana10> aguien me pasa el canal de ubuntu en espaol?
<nathan1> aha cool thanks beryl rules
<epimeth> jeroen__: what does it show you?
<epimeth> !es > adriana10
<Jucato> !es | adriana10
<ubotu> adriana10: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tdn> Are there any problems upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.04 when using LUKS for enrypted rootfs?
<jeroen__> epimeth: java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<adriana10> gracias
<epimeth> adriana10: de nada
<epimeth> jeroen__: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<epimeth> and show me the contents of /etc/jvm
<jeroen__> epimeth: ok done
* Jucato thought it was "sudo update-alternatives --config java"... :(
<flaccid> me loco Jucato
<flaccid> :p
* Jucato notes that, despite his name, Jucato is not Spanish...
<jeroen__> epimeth:
<jeroen__> Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/unpack200' to provide `unpack200'.
<jeroen__> No alternatives for firefox-javaplugin.so.
<jeroen__> No alternatives for mozilla-javaplugin.so.
<jeroen__> No alternatives for mozilla-snapshot-javaplugin.so.
<flaccid> cool Jucato, but you know spanish so me loco!
<Jucato> flaccid: nope I don't...
<Jucato> !paste | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jeroen__> :o
<jeroen__> :s
<flaccid> Jucato: you seem pretty good at it br0 sometimes
<Jucato> I am? :O
<flaccid> yeah damn straight
<flaccid> you can pass for a hispanic fillo any day :p
<xavito> Is there a comand to build my system again ?
<epimeth> ai... dios mio
<Jucato> xavito: what do you mean by build it again?
<jeroen__> ai ai ai
<jeroen__> mille gratias epimeth ;)
<xavito> Jucato: just like install everything again, but with the programs I modified and keeping the configurations...
<epimeth> jeroen__: now sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Jucato> ah hm...
<jeroen__> epimeth: ok done
<Jucato> if you have your /home directory on a different partition, that should do (part of) the trick
<epimeth> parada el mundu, quiero bajar!
<epimeth> jeroen__: restart firefox...
<xavito> Jucato, I do have my /home directory in another partition, but there's software that I installed and doesen't come in the installation CD...
<jeroen__> ok epimeth
<epimeth> jeroen__: and meanwhile execute java --version
<xavito> Jucato, have to go... Bye
<Jucato> xavito: ah..
<Jucato> by
<epimeth> Jucato: it's okay, you still get karma points for trying to help...
<epimeth> :-)
<Jucato> +e
<flaccid> +f
<Jucato> well, I sort of have an idea of what to do, but I don't know how reliable it is anyway
<flaccid> (for flaccid)
<jeroen__> epimeth:  unrecognized option
<epimeth> whups
<epimeth> java -version
<Jucato> hm... you had him install sun-java5?
<epimeth> yup
<Jucato> (must be on Dapper, then)
<epimeth> yup :-0
<jeroen__> epimeth:
<jeroen__> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<jeroen__> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> perfect
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-plugin dapper-backports
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Jucato> :P
<epimeth> ACK?!?
* Jucato coughs
<jeroen__> so epimeth is it ok now?
* epimeth didn't see anything about it in help.ubuntu.com/community search: java
<epimeth> jeroen__: should be :-)
<Jucato> :D
<jeroen__> ok i will try
<epimeth> jeroen__: if not we'll install java6
<epimeth> lol
<jeroen__> thank u epimeth till so far
<Jucato> heheh
* epimeth kicks jucato under the table
* Jucato will probably have to take a peek into this entity called "Java" one day
<Jucato> too bad my legs aren't under the table :P
<epimeth> d'oh
<flaccid> haha
<epimeth> http://sun.java.com
<epimeth> click it!
<epimeth> you know you waaaant to
<epimeth> do it!
<Jucato> I meant programming :)
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> though I'm barely 1/4 through with my C++ book... so that "one day" might actually be "end of the year"
<Jucato> (if not "end of the world")
<epimeth> meh... syntactically its similar enough that you won't have a problem after C++
<Jucato> it's the "after C++" that's the problem :)
<Jucato> oh well
* Jucato gets back to his book, then
<flaccid> i have no idea what to eat for dinner
<dromer> hmmm, I had this with X-forwarding this afternoon, but now that I'm home I'm still not able to open firefox, I get a Xlib: connection refused by server
* Jucato presents epimeth to flaccid
<Jucato> bon apetit!
<epimeth> hay!
<epimeth> thats just not nice
<flaccid> hes too tough
<epimeth> thats cuz I eat a lot of meat
<epimeth> nya nya
<epimeth> what you want is a herbavore
<epimeth> those taste muuuch better
<flaccid> thats true
<flaccid> just like coal!
<epimeth> anybody here a vegan?
<epimeth> yes
<CVirus> anybody here a Kubuntu user ?
<epimeth> just like coal
<CVirus> epimeth: get on topic please
<dromer> hmm, I also get the error when trying to open Amarok :S
<jjj__> most of here are kubuntu user...
<dromer> can someone guide me in finding out the ploblem?
* agresor off :(((((((((((((
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CVirus> flaccid: he stated his problem already
<flaccid> sorry what was it specifically
<adriana10> si lo tengo en el escritorio lo pongo /home/adriana10/Desktop/dpkg -i amsn_0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<flaccid> can i ask what engo means in spanish ?
<flaccid> tengo
* Jucato forgot
<Jucato> "have" (methinks)
<flaccid> ok
<adriana10> perdon era para el de espaol
<Jucato> !es | adriana10
<ubotu> adriana10: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Nino_1>  
<Ginja_Ninja> hello, can someone point me in the direction of the flash install guide for 64bit platform , i cant find it for some reason. Thanks
<flaccid> Ginja_Ninja: ask adobe
<Ginja_Ninja> lol
<drkns> hello fellas
<drkns> I need help with partitioning
<drkns> i would like to install kubuntu on my laptop
<drkns> i have two IDE hdds 60gb 7200rpm each
<drkns> how should i partition so that i can use both right from the start
<drkns> i would like to use one to install kubuntu on and have home folder and i would like to set the secon one as home-2 and use it as a file storage
<drkns> any help will be appreciated
<drkns> how big a patiti
<drkns> on should root has
<drkns> ?
<zirxx> all: hi
<drkns> noone?
<dromer> when using beryl, how can I make certain pragrams appear on specific viewports when starting up?
<drkns> hi
<drkns> people are sleepin here
<drkns> c yall laters
<dromer> drkns: what do you mean with home-2 ?
<flaccid> bbl
<rofl> hi
<rofl> i need help
<rofl> i cant connect to internet on my kubuntu 7.04
<dromer> what kind of cennoction do you have rofl ?
<dromer> connection*
<rofl> how to troubleshoot?
<dromer> do you use a proxy for internet?
<dromer> or do you use dhcp?
<rofl> i connect to a broadband
<rofl> modem-router
<rofl> yeah i use proxy
<dromer> I only have experience with the latter so I can't help you that well, maybe if you state yoru situation more specific ..
<dromer> do you know the proxy-settings you should use?
<rofl> hmm im not sure
<dromer> what are you on right now?
<rofl> btw in xp.. i set the dns and alternate dns
<tdn> Are there any problems upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.04 when using LUKS for enrypted rootfs?
<rofl> i set the same thing to kubuntu
<rofl> but it didnt work
<xushi> silly question, but, any tutorials on how to resize my resolution ? it gives me only a max of 1024x760, and it's a 19'' widescreen which supports WAY more than that
<MinceR> bye
<Hobbsee> !resolution | xushi
<ubotu> xushi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xushi> ta
<raffytaffy_> xushi-> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  -> scroll down to monitors and plug in your values / restart xserver
<xushi> time to find out my values
<raffytaffy_> in this format xushi -> "1280x800" etc etc
<Filthpig> does anyone know anything about KVM in here?
<xushi> thanks raffytaffy_
<Filthpig> I get no answer over at #kvm :S
<michal_> part
<ciuda> zdf
<ciuda> mcghkm
<savetheWorld> Does anyone know where iptables-save info needs to go for resumption after reboot?
<tdn> Are there any problems upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.04 when using LUKS for enrypted rootfs?
<martalli> How can I find my pilot?  I have kpilot installed and the treo connected to the computer, but there is no /dev/pilot
<martalli> Also, /dev/bus/usb/001 etc does not work either
<martalli> Hello, I can't find my pilot device...After connecting it, I have no /dev/pilot.  /dev/bus/usb/001 and so on are not workin
<jussi01> martalli: its pretty dead in here as you can see, if you need it in a hurry, try #ubuntu they may be able to help
<markc> can anyone suggest a JACK based mp3 player ?
<ejupin> How do I get a link in Thunderbird to open in Firefox? I thought I had everything set...
<Linux_Galore> ejupin: copy it and then just open firefox and click your middle button on the mouse
<Linux_Galore> ejupin: or just setup thunderbird to default to firefox
<ejupin> Linux_Galore: your second option is what I am looking to do.. I thought I already had it defaulted that way.
<Jucato> ejupin: I think Thunderbird has its own settings for which browser to use
<Jucato> ejupin: you can also use this command to set the default browser for *all* graphical apps, regardless of KDE, GNOME, or GTK app: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<ejupin> Jucato: thanks
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: have ti remember that one
<Linux_Galore> to*
<ejupin> Jucato: good tip thanks, I just did it.
<Jucato> :)
<Linux_Galore> better not praise Jucato too much his head barely fits in the channel as it is
* Linux_Galore ducks
<flaccid> haha
* n8k99 pokes Jucato head with stright pin
<|ericsson|> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(892) [sender=2.6.8] 
<|ericsson|> Anyone had that problem before?
<|ericsson|> *sniff* I need help with a server backup due to compromised system, anyone care to venture a guess and help me?
<flaccid> get a sysadmin/network engineer?
<|ericsson|> flaccid: that would be me :)
<flaccid> so what is the problem?
<|ericsson|> flaccid: yesterday evening the backup server was compromised, now I'm re-configured a new server and I need to transfer data from old.backup.server, to new.backup.server
<flaccid> define data
<|ericsson|> flaccid: I can transfer through SSH with rsync from new.server to old.server, but not the other way...
<Linux_Galore> jermain_: I just use a big ased tarball and a script to create a new image
<|ericsson|> flaccid: mostly mysqldumps, some flatfiles and tons of images
<flaccid> sounds like a mess. can't help sorry.
<Linux_Galore> lol, sounds like work
<|ericsson|> Linux_Galore: You got that right ;)
<|ericsson|> Problem is that I get the: rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(892) [sender=2.6.8]  every time I try to transfer from old.server, to new.server...but other way is no problem
<flaccid> we don't generally rescue hacked systems here for free
<Linux_Galore> |ericsson|: this is why I have a simple backup setup for my servers
<flaccid> oh sorry im not good at rsync
<|ericsson|> flaccid: don't need help to rescue it, just need the backup to work ;)
<|ericsson|> Linux_Galore: I would prefer a simply way to do it, but it needs to go through SSH
<Linux_Galore> |ericsson|: if its a proper backup you just unpack the dam thing
<|ericsson|> Linux_Galore: It is a proper backup, our beloved tar. But I need to get it to the new machine through SSH again :)
<Linux_Galore> |ericsson|: boot the system up of a cd turn the ssh-server on and then mount up the partition, copy the tarballs over and unpack them
<flaccid> hire a engineer.
<Linux_Galore> |ericsson|: do you have physical access to the machine ?
<|ericsson|> flaccid: I doubt the need for an engineer would be needed, the fact is that this is a bug on macos, don't know if it's on (k)ubuntu though..
<xushi> kubuntu keeps freezing... is there anyway to find out what the cause is? i thought it was my nvidia drivers, but i removed them and it still happens
<Linux_Galore> xushi: at what point does it freez
<|ericsson|> Linux_Galore: Yes
<flaccid> um goto ##mac . not #kubuntu
<Bluetooth> hi all
<Bluetooth> have problem with Kaffeine
<xushi> Linux_Galore: randomly.. this time when i started installing Zend. last time when i was running Kate. The time before when i was doing nothing
<Bluetooth> shows mess
<Bluetooth> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2240/snapshot4oq2.png
<Linux_Galore> |ericsson|: if you have phyical access then i cant see what the issue is, just use one of the many recovery admin cd's running around boot the machine up and the rest is easy
<Linux_Galore> Bluetooth: looks like a codec problem
<Bluetooth> any idea how to fix?
<|ericsson|> flaccid: Since I have not established if this is a persistent bug in (k)ubuntu, there would hardly be any point for me to sit in a mac forum and waste time, would it? I am sure that someone is able to perform proper rsync backups through SSH without errors on *nix
<Linux_Galore> Bluetooth: install the correct codec
<Bluetooth> but it's an MPEG file
<|ericsson|> Linux_Galore: Problem is that I need this up and running so that we can perform our system-wide backups again..
<Linux_Galore> Bluetooth: install xine-extracodecs
<flaccid> you have nothing to tie to kubuntu............
<flaccid> no specific error, nothing
<xushi> I need to generate 100% cpu usage to see if it overheats or not.. is there an easy way ?
<Bluetooth> apt-get could find such package
<flaccid> mefisto not sure
<insmod> any fix for shuting down an acer laptop? works sometimes and not others
<Bluetooth> which depo is this package in?
<Linux_Galore> Bluetooth: .mov doesn't necessarily mean its mpeg
<Bluetooth> i c
<Bluetooth> so where do I get that xine-extracodecs
<llutz> hi
<Toomas> sudo apt-get install xine-extracodecs
<Linux_Galore> Bluetooth: look in adept it should be there if you have enabled universe
<Bluetooth> ok
<xushi> it just froze again, while i'm using adept manager
<Toomas> I would recommend adding plf repository too
<Toomas> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<Toomas> and install w32codecs
<flaccid> bbl
<xushi> this is very serious.. i cannot deploy this in my company if it freezes like that.. is there anyway to find out why or what's causing it ?
<Linux_Galore> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emonkey-p> Toomas: why not medibuntu?
<emonkey-p> Toomas: sorry my fault
<Linux_Galore> xushi: eer your deploying Linux in a enterprise company and you dont know how to read a log ??
<Mena> Is there a secure Ftp app for linux
<xushi> I'm deploying linux on my desktop, of which, when sucesfull, will extend throughout the company.
<xushi> I know how to read a log.. but which ? i mean it freezes on me
<Bluetooth> I have universe enabled but could fine xine-extracodecs in list
<Bluetooth> strange
<Linux_Galore> xushi: well read the main log first
<Jucato> Bluetooth: you need multiverse for that
<Linux_Galore> xushi: so it only crashes with adept ?
<xushi> Linux_Galore: if i reboot, wont it be overwritten, or wont i lose the informatio i need ?
<Jucato> Bluetooth: are you Edgy or Feisty?
<xushi> Linux_Galore: no, randomly
<Bluetooth> fiesty
<Linux_Galore> xushi: no
<Jucato> Bluetooth: ah then you don't need to enable any repositories. libxine-extracodecs
<xushi> freezes randomly. sometimes when i'm doing nothing
<Jucato> Bluetooth: or install libxine1-ffmpeg (same thing)
<Linux_Galore> xushi: yeah, read the logs under /var/logs   ie syslog is a good start
<Bluetooth> guys, I have libxine-extracodecs
<Bluetooth> installed
<Bluetooth> but it shows mess anyway
<Linux_Galore> xushi: also login without the X server running and see if it freezes
<Linux_Galore> xushi: after a while
<Mena> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Linux_Galore> xushi: if not then its something to do with the desktop enviroment
<Mena> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<xushi> will check them out now
<bonaldo2000> I have enabled Nvidia TV-out, so that I have two desktops. One on my monitor and one on the tv. However now I can't get some keyboard shortcuts to work. FOr instance, if I set a shortcut to open konsole, it just ignores it. It works if I disable TV-out. Is there a way I can make it work WITH TV out?
<Jucato> that was some lag on my end :(
<Mena> what is the best app her
<Mena> here*
<Bluetooth> libxine1-ffmpeg is installed as well
<Linux_Galore> Bluetooth: could be a bad file, I get that every now and again or a locked file that needs a key
<Mena>  !KcmPureftpd
<Bluetooth> no it's a normal file
<Bluetooth> showed fine before upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcmpureftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|ericsson|> If I remove /.ssh/known_hosts, would it create new fingerprints for me then?
<xushi> Linux_Galore: for this situation, would i go for syslog, or syslog.0 ?
<nana> hi
<Linux_Galore> Bluetooth: I recompile ffmpeg because Ubuntu has a few things disabled
<Linux_Galore> xushi: syslog will do
<phoxy> join #fortran
<Linux_Galore> xushi: ie  head -20 /var/log/syslog
<bonaldo2000> actually it is able to open konsole on the tv-desktop..if I have that one as the active deskto...any help..please?
<Bluetooth> I c
<xushi> Linux_Galore: sanitize start ... sanitize end.. etc.. This sounds bad, right ? :)
<xushi> let me paste
<|ericsson|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore> xushi: try tail /var/log/syslog  sorry
<xushi> http://pastebin.ca/467290
<Mena> Where to validate jave on opera
<Mena> java*
<andre> hi...
<xushi> found anything uesful? it doesn't really make sense to me
<andre> i have to install the codec for amarok in ubuntu...can someone help me?..
<Jucato> andre: install the package called "libxine-extracodecs"
<bonaldo2000> any help??
<Bluetooth> by the way is it possible to have compiz or beryl on kubuntu?
<Jucato> Bluetooth:
<Jucato> yes
<phoxy> can anyon ehelp with a fortran problem?
<ubunturos> Bluetooth: for versions > 6.10 I guess
<Linux_Galore> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bluetooth> what about fiesty?
<Linux_Galore> andre: ^
<Jucato> Bluetooth: see the topics in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> Bluetooth: Edgy or Feisty will do
<Bluetooth> ok
<Bluetooth> Jucato does compiz require metacity?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> Bluetooth: compiz is a window manager itself
<Jucato> so it will replace metacity or kwin. beryl is also a window manager
<Bluetooth> shit I have mess on screen when tried to use compiz
<|ericsson|> If anyone is interested, here is my backup problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18789/
<roel_> hello how can i install java runtime on Kubuntu. Which repositories are needed to find packagessun-java6-jre and alike?
<Jucato> roel_: they are in multiverse. if you are on feisty, multiverse is already enabled
<roel_> yes but aptitude search can't find them
<roel_> i'm using feisty
<Jucato> sun-java6-bin or sun-java6-jre ?
<roel_> sun-java6-jre
<Jucato> hm... strange. well, just double check your sources.list to see if you have multiverse enabled
<phoxy> is there a difference between using aptitude and apt-get?
<malik__> how do i add "torrentspy" website to the ktorrents serach engines list?........instructions on ktorrents manual are not working.....any i dea?
<Jucato> not a big difference... but one has some features the other doesn't
<roel_> Jucato: isn't this the lines for multiverse?
<roel_> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<roel_> deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<phoxy> in most of the code snippets they say apt-get, rather than aptitude
<Jucato> roel_: no. those are all for feisty-backports
<Jucato> phoxy: apt-get is the most common and most famous
<phoxy> I thought that aptitude was a superset of apt-get
<roel_> can you give met the multiverse lines?
<Jucato> phoxy: might want to read on this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<phoxy> and more recent
<Jucato> roel_: deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<roel_> k thnx
<Jucato> if you have a fresh install of feisty, it should already be enabled...
<|ericsson|> and now I get: rsync: mkstemp "/home/administrator/.server_backup.tgz.J9wnSF" failed: Permission denied (13)
<roel_> Jucato: i have an update edgy to feisty
<roel_> maybe something went wrong
<Jucato> aah... that would probably explain it
<Jucato> roel_: you can use Adept Manager to easily add/enable the multiverse repo, or do it the old fashioned way
<roel_> k i'm gonna try to install jre
<roel_> I did it the old fasion way :p
<boubbin> how to move kooldock to a different location, the default location just sucks.
<BlackBsd> if i have alot of OS's installed on my pc, can i still use the desktop installer disk to install kubuntu on a spare partition.
<Lynoure> Yes, the number of OSes does not matter
<BlackBsd> or would i need the alternate cd?
<BlackBsd> does it give me the optionto choose what partiton to use as /, /boot/ /usr?
<Jucato> yes
<Mena> !
<Mena> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<BlackBsd> can i use the alternate cd to install from an already running linux system?
<roel_> you will have to boot from the cd i think BlackBsd
<BlackBsd> thank you.
<reffus> !SSH
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<reffus> !SSHD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reffus> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlackBsd> sshd is the ssh server.
<BlackBsd> it allows for secure remote login to another pc
<nana> how can i setup a web server on kubuntu
<reffus> webmin is a good helper nana
<nana> ok
<reffus> look up the LAMP howto on ubuntu forums
<roel_> thnx Jucato. Everything works now. Thnx!!
<nana> thanx
<BlackBsd> nana there is also a gui software package manager, synapitc (i think)
<Jucato> roel_: kool. you're welcome
<nana> whare can i find it/
<Jucato> reffus: unfortunately, webmin is no longer supported
<Jucato> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<nana> ok
<BlackBsd> apache.
<BlackBsd> apache2
<reffus> isnt it?
<reffus> :O
<reffus> I really liked that program :(
<Jucato> well, at least not "officially" on Debian and Ubuntu
<reffus> Jucato: Is there another one like it?
<nana> h  i have  install apache
* Jucato doesn't really know
<reffus> :<
<roel_> exit
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<reffus> hi
<nana> hi
<reffus> Jucato: Do you know why it isn't supported any longer?
<Jucato> reffus: nope...
<nana> how can i use synapitc
<reffus> Jucato: ok, thanks anyway :)
<phoxy> Is there an advantage to Synaptic over Adept, or the other way around?  I know that one is for Gnome and the other for Kubuntu
<phoxy> KDE
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is really unstable in this latest version on feisty . I really don't want to switch because it has been so reliable in the past but there doesn't seem to be a fix for it yet on the forums. Anyone hear anything about fixing this prob
<BluesKaj> ?
<nana> how can i install synapitc on kubuntu?
<nana> how can i install synapitc on kubuntu?
<kalorin`> use synaptic
<kalorin`> or apt-get
<Jucato> nana: from either Add/Remove Programs or Adept
<kalorin`> or adept
<Jucato> kalorin`: how can he install synaptic using synaptic? ;)
<BluesKaj> or aptitude :)
<kalorin`> or dpkg -i if you go get the .debs
<thomas_> how do i use beryl?:P
<BlackBsd> besides kubuntu having kde, does it have other packages than ubuntu?
<BlackBsd> becaue the regular iso images for ubuntu is larger then kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Jucato: I have ntfs-3g installed ..I can copy from the windows partition while on linux but not from kubuntu to windows. I have the shares & permissions turned on  ... any suggestions ?
<reffus> chmod 777 on the mountfolder?
<BluesKaj> reffus: ?
<Gamic> BluesKaj: Make sure that its using ntfs-3g.
<BluesKaj> Gamic: how is that confirmed
<Gamic> Blueskaj: Have a look at this. http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<nana> how i install a web server on kubuntu?
<Gamic> nana: sudo apt-get install apache2
<nana> i have install apache2
<Gamic> Then you have a web server installed, open a web broweser and enter "http://localhost/" into it
<Gamic> and you should see... something
<reffus> The "its working sign"
<nana> yes
<reffus> Put up whatever you'd like in /var/www
<nana> how can i d dat    reffus
<weswh-> how can I make sure I have the latest nvidia driver? I am trying to setup 'twinview' - is there a GUI for it, or is it all command line tools?
<weswh-> I tried running nvidia-configx, not found...
<reffus> nana: in the terminal: sudo cp afile /var/www/
<nana> ok 1min
<reffus> then you'll have copied that file in your "webserver folder" or how to put it..
<nana> yes
<|StOnE|> i need to activate beryl in kubuntu?
<nana> how to copy a file into my web server?
<[GuS] > Hello!
<Daisuke_Ido> |StOnE|: that wasn't even a question.
<Daisuke_Ido> nana: cp whatever /var/www
<Daisuke_Ido> as he said
<|StOnE|> i dont know  how
<Leon_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nana> thanx
<nana> it work
<Leon_> anyone know how to change what deafultly boots when your pc loads?
<kgx> anyone around? how can i capture something to a file and at the same time let it display on the screen?
<kgx> say something like: ./myscript > test.log
<kgx> but i want it to output to screen as well
<freak10336> how is everyone
<Artstew> can someone tell me how to install kde?
<Lynoure> Artstew: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop   is enough, I think
<Gamic> Aye, that should be everything that's needed
<Artstew> oh is that all?
<reffus> i think so too
<Gamic> kubuntu-desktop will install everything to make ubunutu kubuntu
<jesusiyo> #kubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> gents , just for your info , this little tool :  http://flomertens.free.fr/ntfs-config/  ..does the trick for solving the permission prob of writing to the ntfs partition in feisty
<jesusiyo> how open source.list
<BluesKaj> nope it's a debpkg
<ForgeAus> with sudo
<ForgeAus> or kdesu
<ForgeAus> (depending on if its a gui app or not
<jesusiyo> tell me the comand please
<ForgeAus> ie kdesu kate /var/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> or sudo nano /var/apt/sources.list
<lynxo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ForgeAus> assuming I got the path/filename right
<|StOnE|> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jesusiyo> command not found
<BluesKaj> or "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<JohnFlux> !debdiff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debdiff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> ahh yes... bluesKaj is more likely right
<jesusiyo> thank you very much
<reffus> I ran "killall sshd" howto start it again?
<ForgeAus> its var/cache and etc/apt... very confusing sometimes...
<LjL> reffus: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<LjL> (or openssh-server, not sure)
<lynxo> does anyone know how to change my deafult Boot in Grub?
<LjL> next time kill it using sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop if at all possible ;)
<ForgeAus> personally I prefer to use krusader I don't have that kind of trouble
<LjL> lynxo: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reffus> LjL: ty :)
<lynxo> LjL: where do i do that terminal?
<LjL> lynxo: it's a text file, you edit it with a text editor. you need to be root, however, so either Alt+F2 and type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst", or if you prefer terminal, "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<surgy> hello
<lynxo> the altf2 command failed.
<jesusiyo> how install wine
<Toomas> sudo apt-get install wine
<reffus> sudo apt-get install wine
<reffus> :)
<Toomas> heh :)
<chuen> Hi. Where's the best place tp research a DVD drive that'll be compatible with Edgy?
<ForgeAus> most dvd drives should be compatible with kubuntu
<surgy> i changed my xbox gamepad to usb, and pluged it in, i can get everything working except the pov/hats (joysticks) wont calibrate right, i then bouht a saitek recoil, and the pov/hats will not calibrate corectly on it either. any sugestions tips or referenced articles whould be apreciated
<ForgeAus> you standard DVD burner generally works
<surgy> .
<chuen> ForgeAus: OK, thanks.
<lynxo> ljl it errored when i trye3d to open it
<jesusiyo> is it a error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18804/
<LjL> lynxo: my bad, i sometimes forget this is #kubuntu and not #ubuntu, i gave you a GNOME command
<LjL> lynxo: "kdesu kedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<lynxo>  ljl what do i edit in there?
<ForgeAus> the default option
<ForgeAus> read through the text in it carefully
<Nathan> hey i'm back how do i turn beryl off now?
<LjL> lynxo, it's commented... anyway, it's the first line, and surprisingly it's called "default":
<ForgeAus> if it is the default menu.lst it explains how
<jesusiyo> help me please
<jesusiyo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18804/
<jesusiyo> is it a correct install?
<ForgeAus> I don't read whatever language that is
<jesusiyo> a moment please
<lynxo> LjL: are u sure its "kdesu kedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" cuz nothing opened.
<LjL> lynxo: pretty sure yep
<surgy> i changed my xbox gamepad to usb, and pluged it in, i can get everything working except the pov/hats (joysticks) wont calibrate right, i then bouht a saitek recoil, and the pov/hats will not calibrate corectly on it either. any sugestions tips or referenced articles whould be apreciated
<LjL> lynxo: i'd avoid the quotation marks if i were you though
<jesusiyo> in your language jeje http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18806/
<LjL> jesusiyo: do you have Universe enabled?
<lynxo> i did it says it can't find comand kdesu kedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lynxo> LjL: i did it says it can't find comand kdesu kedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> lynxo: that must be because you put it in quotation marks. see above.
<jesusiyo> what can i do?
<LjL> jesusiyo: enable it?
<lynxo> LjL: i did it says it can't find comand kedit /boot/grub/menu.lst i looked
<jesusiyo> i think that yes
<lynxo> it needed to be kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> lynxo: uh yes, kate, kedit isn't installed by default indeed...
<jesusiyo> what can i do?
<LjL> i think i'm not in a good day
<LjL> jesusiyo: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jesusiyo> a moment
<bonaldo2000> I have enabled Nvidia TV-out, so that I have two desktops. One on my monitor and one on the tv. However now I can't get some keyboard shortcuts to work. FOr instance, if I set a shortcut to open konsole, it just ignores it. It works if I disable TV-out. Is there a way I can make it work WITH TV out?
<jesusiyo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18807/
<nosrednaekim> anyone else having problems with dual core processors waking up after suspend to ram?
<LjL> !automatix | jesus
<LjL> !automatix | jesusiyo
<ubotu> jesus: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> jesusiyo: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> eek, didn't it have the "please see above" feature now?
<jesusiyo> but what can i do?
<surgy> can anyone help me please?
<LjL> jesusiyo: 1) you're on Feisty, but you are using the WINE repository for Dapper. not a good idea   2) You're using Automatix. not a good idea.  3) you have feisty-updates enabled for main and restricted but not universe. not a good idea
<LjL> jesusiyo: remove Automatix, for a start
<jesusiyo> should i unistall automatix?
<lynxo> wish me luck lol
<LjL> jesusiyo: yes
<jesusiyo> and  then what?
<ForgeAus> fix your sources.list
<LjL> which i'll do for you
<ForgeAus> if your in feisty you can fix that in adept (the kubuntu package manager) via the gui simply check and uncheck the boxes you need in manage repositories in the menu...
<ForgeAus> or let LjL send you a good one.. or something
<jesusiyo> i want play pes6 in kubuntu and play photoshop and other progams
<ForgeAus> pes6?
<LjL> yikes
<hdxx> pro evolituon soccer :P
<ForgeAus> photoshop you don't Play as such but it does install from wine as far as I'm aware...
<LjL> seveas, you removed all non-ubuntu repositories from som?
<jesusiyo> i unistall automatix and will remove the programs installed with automatix?
<ForgeAus> jesusiyo I doubt it
<bobleny> Hey, what keys do I need to press to get the terminal from the login screen?
<jesusiyo> puf it is a big problem jeje
<ForgeAus> however they may not be installed correctly via automatix2... its best to install the ones from ubuntu official repositories if you can
<LjL> jesusiyo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18808/  use this as your new sources.list
<ForgeAus> bobleny, you probably want control + alt +1
<bobleny> It was something + something F2?
<ForgeAus> (control + alt + F7 should get you back if not try the other numbers...
<ForgeAus> yeah sorry I meant F1
<bobleny> Ok, thank you!
<jesusiyo> i should clean the other sources.list and install this?
<LjL> jesusiyo: yes
<jesusiyo> ok thank you
<LjL> jesusiyo: then, after doing that, type  sudo apt-get update , then install wine
<LjL> at least, hope it installs.
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get knetworkmanager to stop going off of the manual configuration and show me the list of SSIDs again?
<jesusiyo> i will comment my results jeje thank you
<icecruncher> I istalled vmware player, restarted it and now it's asking for a virtual machine, what to do?
<icecruncher> restarted the comp I mean
<jesusiyo> LjL i can't do it because i don't know how unistall automatix 2
<manchicken> jesusiyo: How'd you install it?
<LjL> jesusiyo: "dpkg --get-selections | grep automatix", and uninstall all the packages listed
<jesusiyo> i paste you sources.list and remove my list
<markc> anyone here tried twinkle ?
<jesusiyo> it is the command for unistall automatix?
<Etokura> sudo apt-get remove automatix
<jesusiyo> sudo apt-get remove automatix
<jesusiyo> ok
<bonaldo2000> I have enabled Nvidia TV-out, so that I have two desktops. One on my monitor and one on the tv. However now I can't get some keyboard shortcuts to work. FOr instance, if I set a shortcut to open konsole, it just ignores it. It works if I disable TV-out. Is there a way I can make it work WITH TV out?
<BlackBsd> i have a samba share set up on my linux box, but when ppl put files into my directory, the owner and group is "nobody"  is it possible to override this to be something like "users"
<mek_> I never realy understood the usage of automatix, ... it is a deb/apt based linux, so I prefer to use deb packages, ...
<mek_> also linuxmce looks horrible to me
<BluesKaj> BlackBsd: sudo chmod u+s `which smbmnt` , followed by sudo chmod u+s `which smbumount`... but this makes the syatem open to all on the network
<jesusiyo> a good manual for beryl?
<BlackBsd> BlueKaj, the folder is currently open to all the network
<feni23> i have a problem ... i am not able to install a prog, because of a missing lib, called libmp3lame. well. then i wanted to install this lib with aptitude (apt-cache search, then: aptitude install libmp3lame ...). But then aptitude said, that there is no lib called libmp3lame, which is impossible, because it's written in the readme of the prog i want to install .... help pls?!?!
<markc> feni23: apt-get install liblame0
<feni23> well .. actually adept manager says liblame0 is installed
<markc> feni23: you may have to enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<sparrw> looking for help setting up a Xentera GT 4 video card in ubuntu
<feni23> in adept?
<feni23> ahhh i got it!!!!1
<markc> feni23: what was it ?
<feni23> i just installed liblame-dev ...! hahaha
<markc> :-)
<feni23> it's working ... grear
<feni23> great
<markc> anyone here want to try twinkle ?
<Etokura> Twinkle?
<feni23> twinkle?
<malik__> any one here who knows how to work with krita?
<markc> SIP phone
<nana> yes
<markc> I'd be interested to try a direct chat to see if twinkle works over the net
<feni23> anyone here who wants to eat something?!
<markc> apt-get install twinkle ... anyone ?
<Etokura> I like modifying songs to change the female singer's voice to a more masculent sonding one
<nana> what is twinkle
<feni23> SIP phone ... ?
<markc> twinkle is a  SIP VoIP phone
<markc> softphone
<markc> like skype, but not skype
<feni23> well, i use skype
<markc> there is a new version of skype coming out soon but I'd rather not use it at all
<nana> i am install it
<nana> how can i use it?
<feni23> ANYONE HERE, WHO WANTS TO USE SKYPE WITH ME?
<dominic_> hi
<nana> yes
<feni23> nana whats ure sypename?
<nana> nanaii21
<markc> nana: when you install and the config wizard comes up just give it a username and any domainname but ignore using a server, just select direct IP to IP calls
<nana> ok
<markc> ahh, my favourite song is on di.fm... cool
<ubuntu> Hi, I am tring to install kubuntu and when it says preparing for disk space, there is nothing to do?
<markc> then try calling -> sip:markc@60.240.81.28
<feni23> nana: there is no skype contact called nanaii21 !
<dominic_> whats you specs
<dominic_> btw i love Kubuntu....
<dominic_> just installed today.... im very happy new linux guy...
<hdxx> nice to head that
<nana> 1 min ok
<dominic_> microsft is bye bye for me
<ubuntu> I want to install kubuntu but I can't because for some reason the installation will not let me continue?
<dominic_> do you have space in your harddrive?
<Etokura> Did you partition your hard drive correctly?
<ivan> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu> I have 80GB of space
<ubuntu> How do I parition my hard drive
<ivan> come faccio ad accedere al canale ubuntu?
<ubuntu> Actually I figured out the problem, for some reason the page takes 2 minutes to load
<hdxx> ext3 / 10gb .. linux swap 1gb .. ext3 /home rest of GB
<feni23> i don't find u
<feni23> nana: search feni23
<dominic_> see for me to get my kubuntu to install is... i use magic partition to create unallocated space in my hard drive... reason is that i use all my harddrive for windows, used magic partition.... split the hard drive to 50 gig 50 gig unallocated, no partition what so ever, not even logical and extended partition... start up kubuntu and in the installation page. just choose Guide Partition: use free space in harddrive....
<dominic_> and that's it
<dominic_> its really easy...
<ivan> qualcuno mi dice come faccio ad accedere al canale ubuntu?
<ivan> #ubuntu
<cprgmswr2> This is better
<ivan> joined #ubuntu
<cprgmswr2> I think the kubuntu install has problems if one of the pages takes 2 minutes to load
<cprgmswr2> This would have scared off any new users by now
<dominic_> or the disk is bad iso...
<cprgmswr2> I check the desk before installation
<dominic_> i think its your harddrive, you don't have unallocated free space in your hard drive for the kubuntu to detect....
<cprgmswr2> So thats my fault?
<dominic_> yea part user and part developer. lmao
<cprgmswr2> The installation even says detecting file systems
<cprgmswr2> I admit that I can figure stuff out for myself since I can install gentoo... but the point I am tring to make is if a new user tries to install kubuntu over a brand new harddrive, its going to have issues.. as I deleted all partitions before beginning the process of install kubuntu
<dominic_> the way i see it, is if you get to kubuntu to load... then the disk is fine, it would have to be your pc or laptop. the hard drive usually
<dominic_> now that you mention your a gentoo guru.... there a ipw2200 drive for gentoo right?
<dominic_> *driver
<cprgmswr2> I would image so... I have never touched those drivers
<dominic_> cuz im did install gentoo but im having trouble installing and get my intel pro/wireless 9150 to work... the driver for it is ipw2200 for all linux... and gentoo is kinda hard..
<cprgmswr2> Yeah gentoo is kinda hard... I am using a desktop so I havn't had to mess with wireless
<dominic_> and btw, im new to linux
<cprgmswr2> did you try and google a howto
<cprgmswr2> Btw I just checked and I have 1 linux partition
<piero> sera
<dominic_> yea i did, they mostly say about the drive modifying it with the kernel and i dont know how to do that.... i installed gentoo in my desktop and internet work fine, but im concern about it on my laptop since i dont use wired connection
<abelard_> is there a thing like gDesklets for KDE?
<dominic_> *driver
<strabes> abelard_: supposedly superkaramba is...i'm going to try it now
<cprgmswr2> dominici I can walk you through configuring your kernel if thats your issue
<dominic_> well what the heck.. im good with kubuntu right now....
<cprgmswr2> Thats good
<dominic_> well see i dont really know if modifiying the driver to link with kernel.... i just want it to work....
<pilar> Good afternoon everyone
<dominic_> so don't bother cprgmsw2.... im good.... with kubuntu.. and microsoft will go down the drain. slow painfull death. rofl
<dominic_> hey pilar
<pilar> I recently installed Kubuntu feisty
<dominic_> cool me too pilar
<pilar> ;)
<pilar> I am a bit newbie and I am having a little problem
<dominic_> its my 2 second linux install os, my first was mandrake way back then. now its called mandriva... kinda gurly name. lmao
<dominic_> what kind of problem?
<pilar> when I try to start a program, it says that I need to stop adept first. But I don't have adept running
<dominic_> im new too. so i can help out,,, im learning
<feni23> nana: where are you from dude?!?
<dominic_> i think, in console type in "dpkg --configure -a
<dominic_> dpkg --configure -a
<dominic_> it takes that mysterious adept running. rofl
<pilar> ?
<dominic_> go to start > system > Konsole
<cprgmswr2> kubuntu doesn't have rieserfs?
<dominic_> and login as root
<dominic_> in order to login as root, type in konsole "su" and then type in your root password
<pilar> ok
<pilar> done
<sparrw> (...Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] ... + ...Radeon R250 Ln [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]  [Secondary] ...) *2  <--  my video card status.  any tips on getting all 4 monitors working?
<pilar> But the message is still there
<dominic_> logged in as root?
<nana> hi fen123
<pilar> yes
<nana> hi fen123
<nana> hi fen123
<nana> are u in the room?
<dominic_> when you type in "dpkg --configure -a" restart your OS
<pilar> do I have to restart?
<dominic_> and i should be fine
<dominic_> start logoff and then restart
<pilar> ok, let's do it
<dominic_> lol
<GABI> OK
<pilar> see you then
<dominic_> k
<dominic_> that's the problem with adept package, its runs in the background.... even though its on on the process
<Etokura> Aren't there encoder commands for mplayer that you can use in a terminal for nquick media encoding?
<GABI> PRET
<nana> feni123
<fdoving> Etokura: yes, 'mencoder' it's a separate package.
<dominic_> anyone able to run windows online games without cedega or wine? other programs?
<Etokura> Is there a list of commands comewhere?
<Etokura> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Etokura> Somewhere*
<fdoving> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 3473 kB, installed size 8732 kB
<jhutchins> Etokura: That's a pretty complex subject.  I would suggest finding sites that discuss it on google or usenet news.
<jhutchins> There is a set of shell scripts called tovid that is a lot of help preparing DVD's.
<fdoving> Etokura: list of mencoder commands? 'man mencoder' from a konsole, or #mencoder in konqueror.
<jhutchins> Etokura: You might also want to look at avidemux2, a transcoding and editing GUI.
<jesusiyo> i can't play motogp3 with cedega why?
<spawn57> is there anyone here that's proficient with software raid
<javier> Hi! A quick question. I'm trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 but I think that I'm suffering this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/108606
<javier> Any idea about how I could do the upgrade?
<jhutchins> jesusiyo: That's a question for cedega, not kubuntu.
<jesusiyo> tell me a page of irc for talk about games
<dominic_> javier. its best to install kubuntu fresh....
<kdesetup> how do I deactivate katapult -- I want to free up alt+space
<dominic_> what does katapult do?
<javier> dominic_: Why? It shoudn't be so different
<dominic_> so you don't have to frustrate any bugs that might occur doing upgrade, i find it easier...
<dominic_> that my way
<javier> I upgraded my box at home and it worked fine
<dominic_> lol well thats good.
<jhutchins> freecontrib.org is timing out on me...
<cosmodad> what's the standard video player in kubuntu?
<kdesetup> dominic: from the APT description -- Katapult is an application, which analyses text-based queries to launch items, such as bookmarks, directories or programs.
<kdesetup> 
<dominic_> mplayer
<dominic_> i install realplayer 10.... though
<cosmodad> dominic_: no really? If I click on a video file, should it start mplayer?
<cosmodad> dominic_: not even gmplayer?
<cosmodad> dominic_: I was thinking about something equivalent to (GNOME) ubuntu's totem
<dominic_> no it doesn cosmodad
<dominic_> wtf
<cosmodad> something GUI-like
<dominic_> oh cool kdesetup thanks for that info
<andre> oi
<dominic_> well cosmodad, i use realplayer 10 ok, leave it that way
<cosmodad> I don't really consider RP a movie player, but thanks ;)
<dominic_> it lets me play streaming video, im good
<andre> hi
<polly1> Hello
<npricardo> Hi!
<dominic_> if your looking for a real movie player to play your dvds, then default kubunto player will not cut your requirement. google it <--- best website to find anything....
<npricardo> I'm trying to install google hearth on kubunt, but I can't seem to be able to compile it... Any suggestions, please?
<surgy> has anyone here ever compiled qt from http://www.trollqt.com ?
<cosmodad> dominic_: well I'm basically trying to figure out what Kubuntu's default player is.  This is just to provide support for someone
<surgy> npricardo: read the "readme"
<jhutchins> Heh.  I have adept_updater running remotely through double-forwarded X over ssh.
<surgy> jhutchins: lol
<jhutchins> However, it's not offering me a system upgrade...
<dominic_> ok then cosmodad, its settled, lmao
<pollyo> dominic_: Do you hold stock in google? <Grin>
<surgy> this compile is taking forever! benn at it for 20 mins and i still have to "make install"
<pollyo> npricardo: I believe you might be able to find google earth in a repo.  Let me see if it is listed.  I'm thinking medibuntu.
<dominic_> no i do not, and i will not buy stock as of right now... rather spend my money onto important things...
<cosmodad> dominic_: hehe ok
<leonardo> hi to all
<dominic_> lol @cosmodad
<leonardo> but we can speak only in english or we can speak also in itlaian?
<dominic_> well guys prove me wrong, im not a linux guru. k (i wish those <grin>).
<surgy> the whole idea of stocks seams retarded to me, but thats probably based off of ignorance alone. i mean really what is being traded? there is no actual real world value to these things is there? i mean 1 share doesnt represent an actual physicle thing does it?
<pollyo> npricardo: try medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<pollyo> npricardo: I see it in the repositories they maintain.
<jhutchins> It appears to be updating things like kdelibs, so...
<pollyo> npricardo: Googleearth and googleearth-data
<npricardo> Thanks pollyo. Gonna check it out right now!
<swoke> Hello !
<npricardo> Thanks!
<swoke> I'm looking for a way to launch kbfx on kooldock, so, dcop or something I guess right ?
<massi__> hi
<pollyo> dominic_: Prove you wrong on what note?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dominic_> well surgy... you might be right..... im not into politics/poticians or anything of that sort of matter.... im just a happy kubuntu/new user human being... alright
<sercik> how can i understand if nvidia acceleration enebled?
<jesusiyo> #cedega
<sercik> i see splash screen but.....
<surgy> dominic_: allright :)
<dominic_> @pollyo, if i talk nonsense....
<sercik> #nvidia
<surgy> can anyone here help me with a few console emulation questions?
<Jucato> sercik: run this command in Konsole: glxinfo | grep render
<Jucato> sercik: if it says Rendering: yes, then it's enabled
<pollyo> dominic_: My only note is you speak rather generally.
<jhutchins> Do I have to update the kernel explicitly in ubuntu?
<dominic_> @pollyo well someone said that before, and also noted "realistic"
<dominic_> lol
<surgy> dominic_: you guys should go to the offtopic channel
<markc> nana: are you still here ?
<dominic_> lol ill stay here for questions that needed to be answered... ok surgy. beside you don't want me to go away. lol
<surgy> dominic_: actually i wanted to chit chat with you, about games and what not
<dominic_> ok one question.... know do you know to enable 3d cube in beryl
<hdxx> dominic_: ctrl+alt and hold left mouse button and move right or left
<lariska> asl
<lariska> sal
<lariska> :)
<EspenBe> network question: how can I make my kubuntu remember the network settings after reboot?  The DNS-settings are blank after reboot :(
<dominic_> ok cool that's
<dominic_> thanks*
<massi_> ciao
<massi_> hola
<sparrw> where can i get old ubuntu packages?
<xhevi> hello, I have a question related to knetworkmanager -> How do i save the connection settings so that I dont have to enter them everytime I connect?
<Jucato> sparrw: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<EspenBe> xhevi: I have the same problem ;)
<pticouillon> hello i have a question about how to use qt4 lib on Kunbuntu
<pticouillon> actually on make it's qt3 lib used :(
<neoncode> If I get a windows laptop, boot it with a live CD then use dd to make an image of the laptop's HD (with 'doze) onto an external USB HDD. Can I then later use dd to transfer the image back and get the laptop back to the state it was when I copied it?
<dominic_> ok hdxx, when i did that it show black background, can you change that with something else, i saw a youtube video, showing beryl kubuntu in 3d cube with like volcano like background,.
<hdxx> dominic_: did you install graphic drivers?
<BluesKaj> what does the message "pkg set to manual installed"  mean ?
<sparrw> Jucato: once im at the right package, how do i find the old version?
<dominic_> well, i got an year old laptop with intel mobile 915m graphics.
<dominic_> no nvidia or ati, i know it sucks
<Jucato> sparrw: when you do a search for a package, you can pick from which release it will display. there's a drop down list for you to choose (on the front page)
<sparrw> Jucato: i want packages not in any release
<Jucato> sparrw: er? I thought you said older Ubuntu packages?
<hdxx> dominic_: you can't run beryl without drivers
<sparrw> Jucato: yes, obsolete ones, not currently in a release
<yeti> hi - is it possible to use kububtu WITHOUT device-mapper, dm, md, etc? if so, how?
<Jucato> sparrw: you mean even older than breezy (2005 October) ?
<sparrw> Jucato: no
<dominic_> yea i can.... i can run beryl with some of the goodies with intel mobile 915m graphics chips (intergrated)
<Jucato> then look which release has the package version you are looking for. breezy, dapper, edgy or feisty
<sparrw> Jucato: no release has it
<Jucato> sparrw: ok.. you're looking for old Ubuntu packages that are not included in any Ubuntu release? that's confusing
<dominic_> i can't enable blur effects though, cuz i shows rain-monkeys colors across my screen
<sparrw> Jucato: yes.
<dominic_> rainbow-monkeys*
<sparrw> now i need to reboot, wish me luck
<Jucato> sparrw: then you are not looking for an old Ubuntu package. an old ubuntu package would have to be included in an old ubuntu rellease
<dominic_> good luck
<Jucato> ah he left
<dominic_> lol
<dominic_> hdxx you there?
<Jucato> that was really one confused person...
<Jucato> s/confused/confusing...
<hdxx> dominic_: type in console glxgears |grep rendering
<dominic_> lol
<dominic_> k
<hdxx> ups no
<hdxx> wait
<hdxx> dominic_: type in console glxinfo |grep rendering
<Jucato> glxinfo | grep render
<dominic_> ummm.... ok glxgears are working blue red and green gears rotating...
<danny500> Hey, what program can I use to convert an ogm video to mpeg?
* jhutchins wonders what framerate he'd get over X forwarding...
<hdxx> dominic_: type glxinfo | grep render
<dominic_> direct rendering: yes
<danny500> what can I use to recode a ogm video into a mpeg video?
<dominic_> OPenGL rendere string: mesa DRI intel(R) 915m 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<dominic_> there you go hxdd
<dominic_> did it helped u?
<alexander> anyone that wants to help me get ATi driver installed?
<hdxx> hm beryl need to work normaly.. and don't know then what is wrong with cube:S
<hdxx> alexander: sure
<danny500> how do I convert movie files using mencoder?
<alexander> I tried with sudo apt-get install ati, but it didn't work :D
<hdxx> alexander: do you have feisty fawn?
<dominic_> nothing wrong with the cube it work... is just the background around the cube its black... i want to change that with picture or something
<alexander> yes
<nesha> hi all
<dominic_> yes i do have feisty fawn
<nesha> Does easyubuntu work on kubuntu too?
<hdxx> alexander: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<danny500> most likely yes
<alexander> tnx
<blckcts> dominic u talkin about beryl?
<dominic_> yes
<nesha> bye all, see ya later
<danny500> nesha: kubuntu is only a diferent desktop environment for ubuntu so yes it'll work seeing since the kernal is the same
<dominic_> later
<matthew_> dominic_, you need to add/enable a skydome
<nesha> ok tnx
<hdxx> alexander: method 1 and 2 don't need to do.. just  Enable "restricted" Repository,  Disable Composite Extension, Configure the Driver and reboot
<danny500> np
<alexander> hdxx: how do i enable restricted repository?
<Jucato> dominic_: you can also try asking people in #ubuntu-effects and #beryl and matthew_'s right, the skydome settings
<danny500> HOW DO I USE MENCODER?
<blckcts> dominic to work enable the skydome plus important the picture must be like 512x1024 or 1024x1024 or 1024x2048 etc
<soulrider__> danny500: chill out
<hdxx> alexander: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list .. and remove # on the server
<matthew_> go into beryl settings manager -> Desktop -> Skydome and enable it, and put the path to a picture in there...it has to be of a certain dimension, though...4096x1024, I think
<soulrider__> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 3473 kB, installed size 8732 kB
<dominic_> ok where would i find skydome? in beryl setting manager?
<danny500> that was help full, now I know it's version
<blckcts> yes
<underdog5004> dominic_, you need to add/enable a skydome
<underdog5004> go into beryl settings manager -> Desktop -> Skydome and enable it, and put the path to a picture in there...it has to be of a certain dimension, though...4096x1024, I think
<mischdele> !help mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help mencoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> dominic_, it's all right there
<underdog5004> just read it.
<danny500> #mplayer
<dominic_> k i don't have skydome i only have clone output (disable) desktop cube fade to desktop and rotate cube enabled
<surgy> what package do i need to get rid of this error "configure: error: *** SDL version 1.1.3 not found!"
<alexander> hdxx: how do I save the new settings?
<Jucato> surgy: libsdl something with a -dev in the name
<hdxx> alexander: ctrl +x .. then press Y and Enter
<dominic_> k i got it, i got skydome to work, thanks guys
<Jucato> surgy: libsdl1.2-dev it seems
<surgy> Jucato: thanks again bro
<Jucato> :)
<blckcts> can someone help me with this:  Warning: Linking the shared library libkaffeinedvbsc.la against the static library ./FFdecsa/libFFdecsa.a is not portable!
<blckcts> trying to complile a kaffeine plugin
<coreymon77> blckcts: is it not possible to do it any other way?
<dominic_> ok its not showing the picture i put.... what the heck...
<coreymon77> blckcts: as in apt, deb or binary?
<blckcts> umm i have the source
<blckcts> done configure and i get that at make
<Moo-> Could someone tell me what does these mean? X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<blckcts> dominic_:  dimensions very important
<dominic_> ok... like????
<blckcts> 512x1024 1024x1024
<dominic_> either one of them?
<blckcts> yes
<surgy> i get the following errors while trying to compile gens, can anyone shed some light on my situation? http://www.pastebin.ca/467553
<surgy> !gens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gens - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dominic_> whats a good photo editing software... kubuntu doesn't come with one.. any suggestion?
<blckcts> gimp?
<yuriy> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<coreymon77> blckcts: what im saying is are you sure that compiling the source is the only way to isntall this plugin, because if tehre in an apt, deb  binary etc way of doing it, that would eb easier
<yuriy> !krita
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krita - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuriy> !info krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3043 kB, installed size 9412 kB
<coreymon77> dominic_: definitely the gimp
<blckcts> coreymon77:  yes only way
<coreymon77> okay
<yuriy> for basic photo editing (no drawing type stuff) digikam is good too
<surgy> anyone?
<danny500> #mplyer
<dominic_> ill go with gimp i heard of it before when i had mandrake. thanks guys
<danny500> #mplayer
<coreymon77> dominic_: i think the gimp is the best of them, partially comparible to photoshop, but free
<coreymon77> dominic_: you can get gimp from apt
<mahdi> if you google around, there is a version of gimp with a redesigned interface to resemble photoshop
<coreymon77> interesting, i like gimp interface better
<dominic_> i like  photoshop though... im familiar with it since i took 2 year computer graphics in high school. ill look into it.. thanks for the info
<coreymon77> for top of the line quality editing, photoshop is way more powerful than any other program, but gimp is still very powerful and free
<n8k99> you can use the gimpshop script to change teh gimp interface to look like photoshop
<coreymon77> dominic_: interfaces are very similar anyways
<korobase> I want Play the mp3 music file,But the player tell me that there is no codec in my computer.
<coreymon77> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> korobase: look at those, they mau help
<korobase> mau?
<korobase> what?
<coreymon77> i meant may
<coreymon77> typo
<coreymon77> korobase: the y and u keys are right beside eachother, so i typoed and said mau when i meant to say may
<reffus> !compress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compress - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rapid> whats the klogviewer called
<korobase> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> hey everyone, does anyone know what they are calling the next *buntu distro, or has it not been decided yet
<dominic_> thanks for all your help guys...
<n8k99> gutsy gibbon
<dominic_> ill see ya later tonight, gonna sleep for 2 hours before work, lmao
<coreymon77> lol
<surgy> what package do i need to fix the dependanct problem associated with libqt3c102-mt   ?
<Jucato> libqt3-mt-dev ?
<tin_> hi, how do I get my kubuntu version?
<coreymon77> what do you mean?
<coreymon77> as in dapper, edgy, feisty?
<Jucato> tin_: how do you check? "lsb_release -a" command in Konsole
<tin_> I did get a PC yesterday with kubuntu I have problems installing firefox and thunderbird and error-finding withoud version is not easy
<coreymon77> tin_: firefox is preinstalled
<tin_> thx
<Jucato> hm... what problems? how are you tryint to install Firefox and Thunderbird?
<Jucato> coreymon77: not on Kubuntu
<coreymon77> Jucato: what are you talking about, it was with me
<coreymon77> tin_: problems with apt?
<tin_> apt-get install firefox
<Jucato> unless you installed Ubuntu over Kubuntu or vice versa. Firefox isn't (never was) installed by default on Kubuntu
<coreymon77> did you remember to use sudo
<tin_> yes
<Jucato> what problem are you encountering Schokolade?
<Schokolade> There is no install-candidate - E: Paket firefox hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<coreymon77> Jucato: yes it was, i installed kubuntu fresh, on top of nothing, and firefox was preinstalled
<Schokolade> coreymon77:  here it is not :-(
<dfeser> hi all
<coreymon77> are your universe repos enabled?
<dfeser> my firefox doesnt start anymore
<Jucato> coreymon77: that is really weird then
<Jucato> firefox is in main, not in universe
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get update
<coreymon77> that should do it
<dfeser> does someone have had this problem yet?
<coreymon77> dfeser: what problem
<dfeser> my firefox doesnt start anymore
<surgy> Jucato: that wasnt it....... im trying to get qjoypad to work, so i can bind keyboard input to my gamepad so that i can use my gamepad as my sole input device
<coreymon77> dfeser: any error messages?
<dfeser> no none...just a process "firefox-bin" running...but no output
<surgy> dfeser: try this in the konsole " sudo killall firefox"
<BluesKaj> "Dell picks Ubuntu for Linux PCs" : http://news.zdnet.com/2100-3513_22-6180419.html?tag=nl.rSINGLE
<surgy> dfeser: and then try to restart firefox
<coreymon77> surgy: isnt it mozilla-firefox
<dfeser> there is no process "firefox" and no "firefox-bin"
<dfeser> i killed them before
<Schokolade> coreymon77: in adept thunderbird and firefox is grey
<jussi01> !offtopic | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<coreymon77> okay, dfeser, try running it from konsole and see if it gives you any errors (pastebin the output)
<coreymon77> Schokolade: sudo apt-get update
<coreymon77> Schokolade: or fetch updates button in adepy
<coreymon77> adept*
<Schokolade> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages - 404
<dfeser> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 155
<surgy> coreymon77: could be
<coreymon77> surgy: dfeser, thats normal
<dfeser> ok
<coreymon77> dfeser: i said pastebin btw
<Schokolade> coreymon77: where is that button in adept?!
<dfeser> what could be the problem?
<coreymon77> Schokolade: top left
<coreymon77> dfeser: type sudo ksysguard in konsole
<Schokolade> nope, nol button ... and version 6.06 if it is an difference
<dfeser> ok...now?
<coreymon77> dfeser: do you see a processes tab in taht window
<dfeser> ye
<dfeser> s
<coreymon77> dfeser: go there
<dfeser> but if i search for firefox there
<dfeser> it doesnt show me a process
<coreymon77> dfeser: btw, can you type my nick and then a colon before you say thigns to me, like i am with you
<BluesKaj> hey jussi01 ..lighten up..that's petty big news
<dfeser> ok
<coreymon77> dfeser: search mozilla
<dfeser> coreymon77 will do that from now on
<dfeser> coreymon77 nothin'
<coreymon77> dfeser: search for a mozilla process
<coreymon77> oaky
<coreymon77> Schokolade: wait a second, you are on dapper and yet using feisty repositories
<dfeser> coreymon77 strange thing...i did change nothing
<coreymon77> dfeser: restart x and running firefox again
<coreymon77> Schokolade: dapper, edgy or feisty?
<Schokolade> coreymon77: How to find out?
<dfeser> coreymon77 i did all of these things already...reboot, restart X, choose another user...
<coreymon77> Schokolade: version 6.06?
<Schokolade> yep
<Schokolade> dapper
<Schokolade> :)
<coreymon77> Schokolade: were did you get this error message from
<coreymon77> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages - 404
<Schokolade> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS dapper
<Schokolade> I get it after apt_get -install firefox
<coreymon77> dfeser: try un and reinstalling firefox through apt
<bonaldo2000> I have enabled Nvidia TV-out, so that I have two desktops. One on my monitor and one on the tv. However now I can't get some keyboard shortcuts to work. FOr instance, if I set a shortcut to open konsole, it just ignores it. It works if I disable TV-out. Is there a way I can make it work WITH TV out?
<Schokolade> coreymon77:  stop after update.
<dfeser> coreymon77 i did even that!
<coreymon77> Schokolade: thats the problem, you are on dapper and yet using feisty repositories
<Schokolade> coreymon77: ok, and how can I chance it? :-)
<coreymon77> Schokolade: thats why it is not working
<coreymon77> in konsole, type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<coreymon77> actually no
<coreymon77> open adept manager
<Schokolade> ok
<coreymon77> dfeser: i really have no clue, try asking on the mozilla irc (irc.mozilla.org) on the firefox channel there
<coreymon77> Schokolade: in the menus at the top, look upntil you find "manage repositories" in one of the menus
<coreymon77> Schokolade: did you find it?
<Schokolade> on the top ist quite nothing, unter the menu is search and a select box with KDE and gnome. after that show: unsupported and proprietary software
<coreymon77> Schokolade: thats not what i mean, above the buttons, there are file, tools and help menus right?
<Schokolade> wrong manager...
<coreymon77> Schokolade: at the top of the adept window
<Schokolade> ok
<Schokolade> found it
<coreymon77> you found manage repositories?
<Schokolade> jup
<Schokolade> long list ... many gray
<coreymon77> Schokolade: okay, now, in that window, you see how it shows the website and then says feisty beside each line
<coreymon77> Schokolade: do you see that?
<Schokolade> 1 feisty many dapper and more dapper- ...
<coreymon77> Schokolade: change the feisty to dapper
<coreymon77> Schokolade: and which ones are grey?
<dfeser> koreymon77 i solved it
<Schokolade> http://de.archive.ubunut. ...
<Schokolade> dapper main restricte
<coreymon77> Schokolade: stop
<Schokolade> ok
<dfeser> koreymon77 i have a big desktop setup but no second mon connected at the moment...
<coreymon77> Schokolade: in the kmenu, go to graphics and the ksnapshot
<coreymon77> Schokolade: is ksnapshot open?
<Schokolade> jep and photo is taken
<aaroncampbell> I installed sun java 5 from the repos, but when I do java --version, I still get: java version "1.4.2" gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu5)
<dfeser> koreymon77 do you know why xorg doesnt change the resolution to the first monitors res if only one mon is connected?
<coreymon77> Schokolade: is adept the window on the top of the snapshot
<aaroncampbell> And I think all my programs try to use this older java, which isn't working right...
<Schokolade> yes
<coreymon77> aaroncampbell: sudo update-alternatives --java
<coreymon77> aaroncampbell: and then choose the java version you want to use
<mzanfardino> I've recently upgraded from kubuntu 6.10 (edgy) to 7.04 (feisty) only to discover that I can't build vmware server 1.0.3. I think I may have to return to using edgy. Will I have to rebuild in order to do this?
<coreymon77> Schokolade: okay, go to www.imageshack.us and host the snapshot you just took
<Schokolade> coreymon77: http://www.taverne-im-nebel.de/index.php/Bild:Bildschirmphoto1.png
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: no
<coreymon77> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mzanfardino> coreymon77: interesting. thank you. I will look into that.
<SeicherlBoB> hi! I'm sorry i forgot how to run a program or script like 'foo' as daemon (when there is no option to do so)
<coreymon77> Schokolade: didnt work, host the snapshot on www.imageshack.us
<coreymon77> Schokolade: and then give me the link
<coreymon77> Schokolade: okay, heres what we do, up at the top, the cdrom repository
<coreymon77> Schokolade: delete that one
<coreymon77> Schokolade: delete the first three repositories on that links
<coreymon77> Schokolade: i mean, list
<Schokolade> ok
<coreymon77> Schokolade: okay, now, enable all of the other repositories in that list
<coreymon77> all the lines that start with deb or deb-src, enable those
<SeicherlBoB> Can someone tell me how to run an executable (C-prog) as daemon from a shell-script?
<coreymon77> Schokolade: okay?
<Schokolade> ok
<Schokolade> update qas quite fine
<coreymon77> Schokolade: are they not grey anymore?
<coreymon77> Schokolade: the repositories, are they not grey anymore?
<Schokolade> yep
<Schokolade> thankls
<coreymon77> Schokolade: now save it, and update
<coreymon77> the button at the top left
<coreymon77> Schokolade: is everything okay now?
<Schokolade> yes
<Schokolade> thanks
<coreymon77> Schokolade: no problem
<aaroncampbell> java can't seem to see my print service.  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio
<dak> hrm
<SeicherlBoB> how can i open another terminal-session via a script to execute a command?
<DaSkreech> I can't open kate
<DaSkreech> Well not normally
<coreymon77> SeicherlBoB: why not just open another terminal session normally and the run the command
<coreymon77> SeicherlBoB: why would you need a script
<DaSkreech> i get a dialog with the error message KDEinit could not launch 'kate'
<SeicherlBoB> coreymon77: i need to test a client-server-environment. so i need a script starting the server and 1 or 2 clients but all in different 'windows'
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: try un and reinstalling kate with apt
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: I can open it from the Command line
<DaSkreech> No erros no complaints
<DaSkreech> errors
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: but you cant through the kmenu
<DaSkreech> Any other method results in that error
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: thats odd
<DaSkreech> or alt+f2 or Alt+Space or clicking on a text file
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: but command line works
<DaSkreech> Like a dream
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: once again, i dont really know, try un/re installing
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: couldnt hurt
<DaSkreech> Let me try kdesu kate
<DaSkreech> That works fine
<DaSkreech> albeit with out my kate icon :)
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: okay, something is obviously wrong with a configuration
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> How else can I test KDEinit
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: once again, try un/re installing kate through apt and see if that helps
<yonkeltron> how can one get to browsing printers through zeroconf?
<venik> Why do I have icons for open applications in the panel near the clock in Kubuntu?  They are already shown in the panel on the left of it.
<dettoaltrimenti_> venik- that may be your quick start menu, it automatically adds the programs you use most often. You can right click and remove it if you want
<Anarch> Sticky keys: Just turned them on by accident, haven't found out how to turn them off, <Enter> doesn't work on xterms any more, I need the computer for work now, help!
<yonkeltron> Anarch: try system settings under accessibility
<Anarch> yonkeltron: thanks, trying now ...
<aaroncampbell> java can't seem to see my print service.  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio
<venik> I have THREE panels: one showing what I use often, one showing what I CURRENTLY have opened, and one showing, again, what is currently open
<tomg> hi all, how do i make the kde taskbar only show windows from the current workspace under beryl?
<Anarch> Sticky keys grief: in [System Settings]  -> [Modifier Keys tab]  -> "Sticky Keys" box, I turned them off and hit [Apply] ; <Enter> still doesn't work, even in a fresh xterm.  (Neither do any other keys; also don't work on Konqueror so can't type passwords.)  This was several minutes ago.
<fenn`> hello samick, are you around?
<fenn`> dr0fnax_away, hello
<Anarch> Sticky keys grief: about 10 minutes ago I told it to time out sticky keys after 1 minute of activity; did [Apply] ; still, no keys work.
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: no go
<FringeLicious> what is a good movie maker for slide shows for pictures?
<voicu> how do i change the home dir of an user
<voicu> ?
<llutz> voicu: usermod
<voicu> oh, thnkas
<voicu> &thnkas
<voicu> **thanks
<FringeLicious> does anyone do slide shows on linux or is it hopeless and windows is needed?
<savetheWorld> FringeLicious: see impress
<savetheWorld> FringeLicious: Part of opneOffice
<savetheWorld> *OpenOffice
<paulo_> Hello
<paulo_> Someone there?
<paulo_> I need help... I've taken away the menu bar from Konqueror and I need it back... I just don't know what to do
<guglielf> hi folks
<paulo_> Hi
<Markon> hi guglielf
<paulo_> Hey guys I need help... I've taken away the menu bar from Konqueror and I need it back... I just don't know what to do
<guglielf> is anyone experiencing problems (aka crashes) with konversation when receiving files?
<llutz> paulo_: press ctrl-m
<paulo_> llutz, oh thank so much
<paulo_> it's back, alleluia
<pilar> hey!
<pilar> Here I am again
<Markon> guglielf:  when exactly ?
<guglielf> Markon: err, when receiving files
<pilar> I am trying some things to have running on my recently installed kubuntu feisty
<pilar> My pc is an amd64 and I am having some troubles with firefox and the plugins java and flash
<Markon> guglielf:  I have the same problem!
<Markon> can anyone help us ?
<pilar> that would be a good idea
<guglielf> Markon: yes but you knew that beforehand ;)
<Markon> pilar:  don't you know how to resolve our problem ? :(
<pilar> well, I am reading some things about install a 32bit version of Firefox
<pilar> I did it
<pilar> it is not dificult
<pilar> My point is how to run that version in spanish
<pilar> ;)
<aa> Gosh
<aa> hey people, welcome me, finally I decided to move to ubuntu, but I know nothing now, I am lost!
<Markon> our (mine and guglielf's)  is that konversation crashes when they try to send us a file..
<guglielf> pilar: there's a thread on ubuntuforums... go search you'll find it ;9
<pilar> http://www.xnowherex.net/simple64/index.php
<pilar> this is the script I have done
<aa> :( some to cheer me up,    I   am totally lost in this o.s.
<pilar> but that post don't tell me how to run the 32 bit version of firefox in spanish
<guglielf> that's a problem indeed
<pilar> how can I install a new language on this browser? I know the directory
<pilar> My question is how to install a new language manually, not with apt
<Markon> guglielf:  I' ve tried to see on launchpad.net.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=konversation&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<aa> naah, decided, I'll be back in windows vista ;( see you  buddies
<Markon> bye aa
<guglielf> Markon: ok, there's a bug report
<guglielf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/60898
<Markon> guglielf:  report this bug ;)
<guglielf> the bug is in Fix Committed status
<guglielf> Known bug in 1.0.1. You can void it by disabling "Focus on new tabs". Fixed in SVN.
<Markon> guglielf:  ok ok :D good!
<p_masho> I just updated Kubuntu and now the "kde" logout only has the "logout" button and not the restart/shutdown etc... anyone know how to put this back on ?
<BluesKaj> p_masho:  just logout and the next time you do all the options will be restored
<p_masho> BluesKaj: ben logging in and out for a week !!
<p_masho> its only now I had the time ot pose the question
<BluesKaj> i thought you just updated
<BluesKaj> check in adept for kde desktop...you may not have it installed
<BluesKaj> or kdm rather , sorry
<p_masho> its a fresh kununtu (and only kubuntu) isntall from 3 months ago...
<pilar> well
<pilar> another problem that I have
<pilar> is that I don't ear any sound!!
<pilar> what can it be?
<WillLuongo> hello, when I am away from my computer for more than about five minutes, the screen stops refreshing until I move the mouse / touch a key. Any ideas what causes this behavior and how to stop it? I am running Feisty.
<DaSkreech> !sound | pilar
<ubotu> pilar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lfs-livecd> hey everyone, i need some help: how could i prevent ndiswrapper to be loaded at boot time? the boot process stops upon its failure. the problem came up after upgrading from dapper to feisty crashed
<WillLuongo> I think I figured it out. It looks like my screen saver would fail to initialize.
<ForgeAus> :( my ARTS crashes
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd: You can press Ctrl+C to bypass that I think
<DaSkreech>  but you need to edit the startup configs
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd: Do you know SysV startup ?
<lfs-livecd> Nope
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd: On a live CD now?
<DaSkreech> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lfs-livecd> yes, i<m on a live CD :)
<DaSkreech> Ok you can mount your drive?
<lfs-livecd> yup, done already :D
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<lfs-livecd> i think it was through the package manager
<DaSkreech> Oh thats easy then :)
<DaSkreech>  Just apt-et uninstall it
<DaSkreech> -get
<lfs-livecd> linux from scratch livecd doesn<t have apt..
<bryan_> does anyone know how to get send link working in firefox 2.0,0.3?
<zorglu_> bryan_: what is this 'send link'
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd: Does it have chroot?
<bryan_> sending a web page url via an email client
<bryan_> click on File-it's there
<lfs-livecd> DaSkreech yes
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd: pop up a terminal
<lfs-livecd> done
<DaSkreech> browse to where you have mounted the / partition
<DaSkreech> and chroot .
<scast> Anyone knows in what repository can I find Opera?
<DaSkreech> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<DaSkreech> *shrugs*
<jhutchins_wk> That would be
<scast> Darn sometimes I wish I installed Ubuntu.
<jhutchins_wk> !find opera
<ubotu> File opera found in apparmor-profiles, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, debian-edu-config, localization-config
<pacman> I have a DVR through my cable company.  It has a USB Port on the front of it...what are the chances I can run a cable from it to my computer and pull some of the recorded stuff off?
<lfs-livecd> DaSkreech: apt-get remove ndiswrapper ?
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd: I'd aptitude search ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> anyone that has an [i]  beside it I'd remove
<lfs-livecd> DaSkreech: apt-get search ndiswrapper?
<lfs-livecd> or aptitude search ndiswrapper?
<DaSkreech> aptitude
<DaSkreech> it gives you a handy i if the package is installed
<DaSkreech> So you can scrub well :)
<lfs-livecd> DaSkreech: -> i   ndiswrapper-utils               - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper  <- that<s what i<m looking for?
<DaSkreech> Yep
<lfs-livecd> alrighty, thanks :D
<DaSkreech> If you reboot and it works let me know
<niels_> Hi
<niels_> Can anyone help me with something
<lfs-livecd> DaSkreech: will do
<DaSkreech> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<niels_> I want to have two menu items in grub boot menu that both start up the same system but run a different start-up script
<DaSkreech> what do you mean by startup script ?
<niels_> I just want to write two scripts, something like rc.local
<niels_> and I want to choose which one to start-up with
<DaSkreech> Whats the difference between the two?
<niels_> Enables different configurations for my notebook - one for work and one for home
<jhutchins_wk> niels_: You could us ASK in your scrpt.
<niels_> Like I want to switch xorg.conf file
<niels_> But I read someone who gave env variables as a parameter in his menu.lst file
<niels_> but it doesn't seem to work
<niels_> now I don't find any documentation on this
<niels_> like this: kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386  ro quiet splash XORG=single
<niels_> kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386  ro single XORG=dual
<niels_> two different items
<DaSkreech> niels_: use a different run level
<DaSkreech> niels_: runlevel 2 for home and 3 for work
<niels_> how do I do that?
<DaSkreech> copy the one you have now and put a space followed by 3
<DaSkreech> Where you have XORG=dual just use a 3
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: I don't think ubuntu uses numeric runlevels.
<DaSkreech> then set your runlevel scripts for 3 to have a dual head config
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: It can
<olle46536> hi. have a question about kubuntu
<Etokura> Hi
<olle46536> if i install ubuntu-desktop, will i have the option to choose Gnome/kde at startup
<olle46536> ?
<Etokura> Yeah
<niels_> but... doesn't it already use runlevel 3 ?
<olle46536> may i disable that? and just use kde?
<Etokura> You can automatically use kde each time
<Etokura> Without picking
<olle46536> good, thanx
<ubuntu_> how reinstall grub from cd live of kubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<olle46536> ill give kubuntu-desktop a try
<stoft> how can I see which packages are not installed properly (!="ii" in dpkg -l e.g.)
<stoft> +
<stoft> *?
<DaSkreech> niels_: I think runlevel 2
<DaSkreech>  just type runlevel to find out
<lfs-livecd> DaSkreech: removing the ndiswrapper package triggered a ton of updates, heh
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd: so it didn't work
<DaSkreech> ?
<lfs-livecd> no idea, i`m waiting for the whole process to finish before rebooting
<niels_> DaSkreech: you're right
<niels_> DaSkreech: so if I type number 3 it will go from runlevel 1 to 3, it  will ignore the rc2.d files and run the rc3.d files?
<lfs-livecd> DaSkreech: my humble guess though, is that removing the ndis package made the upgrade process restart where it crashed
<jthumb> on kubuntu 6.10 i have my Printer-Drivers (Kyocera Mita FS-1920) in many languages .... in 7.04 only English is left and on top of it its not working ... i got the same configuration 1:1 copy
<jthumb> its a network printer ... and i have my laptop 6.10 and my desktop 7.04 side by side ... but its not working on the desktop
<jthumb> is there something wrong with the printer drivers in 7.04 ?
<piotrek> hello :] 
<piotrek> i've got a little problem... :(
<piotrek> How can I install gnome games?
<Daisuke_Ido> you...  install them
<piotrek> sudo apt-get install gnome-games... it isn't good :(
<piotrek> sorry but i can't speak good English
<Daisuke_Ido> what exactly is the problem when installing them?
<stoft> think I solved it, the following should match any package that starts with "i" but is not "ii" right? dpkg -l| grep -e "^i^[i] "
<nana> hi
<stoft> sudo: why isn't sudo apt-get install gnome-games good?
<aaroncampbell> java can't seem to see my print service.  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio
<sudo> sorry juz nie ma problemu :D
<stoft> sudo: where are you from?
<jhutchins_wk> !doesn't work
<sudo> Poland
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stoft> !poland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poland - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoft> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sudo> Thx :*:D
<stoft> sudo: no problem
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins_wk: who that that for?
<jhutchins_wk> aaroncampbell: piotrek/sudo, but channel in general.
<jhutchins_wk> It's always better to say what DID happen than just "it didn't work".
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins_wk: ok, I thought maybe it was directed at me, but I thought I stated the problem, and what happened.
<DaSkreech> niels_: That's the idea
<niels_> DaSkreech: Damn, I've just done this but my computer is still in runlevel 2!
<DaSkreech> niels_: Do me a favour and try init 3
<Shura> Hello ! Is someone using Kubuntu 7.04 on a Asus F3JC laptop ? I have sound problems
<niels_> DaSkreech: worked fine
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<jhutchins_wk> niels_: I don't think ubuntu uses numerical runlevels.
<niels_> When I do runlevel it now says "2 3"
<bonaldo2000> I have enabled Nvidia TV-out, so that I have two desktops. One on my monitor and one on the tv. However now I can't get some keyboard shortcuts to work. FOr instance, if I set a shortcut to open konsole, it just ignores it. It works if I disable TV-out. Is there a way I can make it work WITH TV out?
<DaSkreech> now you need to have a config in /etc/rc3.d/ to setup X the way you want it
<noe> hola
<DaSkreech> halo
<niels_> DaSkreech: I already did that
<noe> i dont speek english sorry
<DaSkreech> ok so that config works?
<noe> alguien sabe manejar wifislax?
<DaSkreech> noe: What do you speak?
<noe> spain
<niels_> DaSkreech: Still the usual, it didn't go to runlevel 3
<DaSkreech> niels_: But you are in Runlevel 3 now ?
<DaSkreech> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> ~Whoops :)
<dfeser> hi again
<noe> como entro en esos canales soy novato
<niels_> DaSkreech: yes I did init 3 and it changed, but it didn't run the script I think
<DaSkreech> What did you name the script?
<niels_> DaSkreech: does it do that when you do init?
<niels_> DaSkreech: I added a link to rc2.d and rc3.d starting with S99
<DaSkreech> YOu added a link wehre?
<niels_> DaSkreech: /etc/rc3.d
<dfeser> hey, where are the volume up/down hotkeys defined?
<niels_> S99work
<dfeser> im looking for how to use the Fn key...
<Shura> Hello ! Is someone using Kubuntu 7.04 on a Asus F3JC laptop ? I have sound problems
<DaSkreech> niels_: Ah :) which is a link to what in /etc/rc2.d
<dfeser> im using a notebook
<DaSkreech> !sound | Shura
<ubotu> Shura: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> noe: That's ok
<DaSkreech> What would you like help with ?
<niels_> DaSkreech: /etc/rc2.d/S99home -> /etc/rc.home, /etc/rc3.d/S99work -> /etc/rc.work
<DaSkreech> rc.home and rc.work are directories or files ?
<DaSkreech> !upstart
<niels_> DaSkreech: files off course
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<DaSkreech> niels_: ok
<niels_> DaSckreech: isn't the problem that it doesn't even start-up in level 3 ?
<noe> como entro en el canal en castellano
<noe> por favor
<jhutchins_wk> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jhutchins_wk> noe: Sorry,
<jhutchins_wk> !es | noe
<ubotu> noe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins_wk> That's the closest I know of.
<dfeser>  how do i use the Fn key (notebook) for keyboard shortcuts?
<noe> gracias y perdon por las molestias
<Sakabatou> Guys, how to install a geforce 7600 gs on kubuntu feisty?
<Sakabatou> I install the drivers from the nvidia site
<Sakabatou> And when i reboot
<DaSkreech> niels_: Hmm I guess
<Sakabatou> It just hangs
<bbeck> Does anyone know if there's a way to alter the color of the text in the taskbar?
<Sakabatou> after the "kubuntu" panel
<DaSkreech> dfeser: There is a package
<DaSkreech> klaptop I think ?
<dfeser> daskreech called what?
<niels_> I don't get this, it should work
<DaSkreech> !upstart | niels_. I think this migth help
<ubotu> niels_. I think this migth help: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<SubOne> I used KRDC to VNC to another computer at full screen with fit to screen, and the connection was lost, now my screen resolution is much lower, how can I fix it? And how can I stop it from happening in the future?
<DaSkreech> dfeser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<jhutchins_wk> SubOne: Restart X.
<tuco> Guys how can I change the Desktop access and K menu icons please?
<SubOne> jhutchins: That's the obvious solution for the first issue, but how can I avoid needing to restart X everytime i VNC?
<jhutchins_wk> SubOne: Don't give it full screen.
<niels_> DaSkreech: ok, I'll look in to it, Thanks for the help
<SubOne> That is hardly a solution
<jhutchins_wk> SubOne: possibly use Ctrl-Alt-+ to change res, or krandrtray.
<DaSkreech> tuco: DesktopAccess?
<tuco> yes
<tuco> the icon on the panel
<SubOne> i cannot change my resolution at all so how would krandrtray help
<bobleny> Hey, when I go to the terminal at the login screen with ctrl + alt + F2, are all the partitions mounted?
<jhutchins_wk> SubOne: It changes resolutions for you.
<jhutchins_wk> bobleny: Same ones as in kde, but "mount" will tell you for sure.
<SubOne> jhutchins_wk: what did you not understand about I am not able to change resolution at this time for some unknown reason
<bobleny> Ok, thank you
<|ericsson|> Anyone could give a hint as to why [sudo apt-get install mysq-server]  wants to install [mysql-server mysql-server-5.0] ? ;)
<jhutchins_wk> SubOne: Well, if you already know, I guess I can't help you.  Sorry to waste your time.
<|ericsson|> !search mysql
<ubotu> Found: lamp, mysql
<DaSkreech> tuco: Which ? You have a show desktop Panel ?
<DaSkreech> |ericsson|: mysq-server shouldn't install anything
<SubOne> jhutchins_wk: I am looking for how to fix the problem not the symptom
<tuco> yes that one
<|ericsson|> DaSkreech: you who? It would install mysql, yes?
<DaSkreech> tuco: Hmm check in /usr/share/icons I guess
<tuco> I mean I managed to change Firefox icon, amarok,etc by choosing configure xxxx button
<tuco> but no such things for show desktop and K menu
<SubOne> jhutchins_wk: the problem is Krdc messed up my resolution and I dont want to restart X everytime i use VNC, the symptom is that my resolution is now changed, but fixing the symptom will not stop the symptom from reoccuring
<easytiger> how come amarok super-key shortcuts don't work in gnome anymore
<jhutchins_wk> It would be nice if the interactive portion of the upgrade were either condensed into one session or would at least beep when it requires attention.
<DaSkreech> |ericsson|: mysql-server always isntalls the latest mysql
<DaSkreech> |ericsson|: It's not a real package
<SubOne> I wanted to ask in case it is a known bug and possibly has a fix before i start searching for the bug/submitting one
<DaSkreech> easytiger: Gnome is probably using it for something else
<|ericsson|> DaSkreech: been using that package previously and it's been working on other machines, now it totals to ~70Mb size
<|ericsson|> Could anyone tell me from the top of their heads how large mysql package would/should be?
<|ericsson|> DaSkreech: I had a compromised system yesterday so I'm rather suspicious about everything right now ;)
<jhutchins_wk> package selection could be better.  klaptopdaemon on a desktop?
<jhutchins_wk> !info mysql
<easytiger> i dunno. it used to work
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dominic_> hi hi
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I know if im using arts, alsa, or oss?
<jhutchins_wk> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.38-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 84 kB
<|ericsson|> lol@fat packages
<|ericsson|> After unpacking 69.7MB of additional disk space will be used.
<dominic_> i love fat packages
<dominic_> lmao
<bobesponja> hey all
<|ericsson|> now THAT'S called bad gzip compression ;)
<DaSkreech> |ericsson|: Probably about 68 Megs
<bobesponja> when I try to mount some media from media:/ I get: "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<bobesponja> how can I fix that?
<dominic_> hey guys one question is there a linux os for pda?
<|ericsson|> package size 46 kB, installed size 84 kB compared to my 69.7MB :)
<jhutchins_wk> bobesponja: sudo mount?
<dominic_> i loathe windows mobile, looking for alternativee os for phone..
<DaSkreech> |ericsson|: You ignored the depedning on latest version ?
<DaSkreech> !info mysql-server-5.0
<ubotu> mysql-server-5.0: mysql database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.38-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 25134 kB, installed size 67964 kB
<bobesponja> jhutchins_wk: but I used to be able to do it from konqueror in edgy
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, this is the SECOND time we've generated initrd, and complained that no RAID arrays are configured (single disk system).
<|ericsson|> DaSkreech: I'll give it a go then.. ;)
<pilar> Hi!
<pilar> I have installed kubuntu feisty on my laptop
<|ericsson|> Just feels like I've never installed such a fat mysql before, but sometime should be the first :)
<vontux> does anybody use growisofs to burn dvd iso images?
<pilar> it is an amd 64
<pilar> but I cannot ear any sound
<pilar> what can I do?
<DaSkreech> !sound | pilar
<ubotu> pilar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vontux> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dominic_> did you solve you problem pilar about adept?
<pilar> ey dominic_
<freak10336> hello all
<pilar> yes, I did it
<pilar> thank you very much
<dominic_> good, write that command incase it comes back, it will always come back....
<|ericsson|> I'm curious, does anyone know if Alarm did get his USB-drive problem solved?
<pilar> Now my problem is that I don't have sound at all
<dominic_> whats your sound card?
<pilar> I don't know
<dominic_> do you have windows aside from linux? dual boot? you need to write down all your computer/laptop specs. lmao
<kothz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pilar> I have dual boot
<pilar> windows in one partition and linux in another
<vontux> does anyone know is your iso must be in a specific directory if burning an iso to dvd using growisofs?
<jhutchins_wk> dominic_: See if you can identify the sound card in the output from sudo lspci in a konsole.
<dominic_> go to windows, go to, start > Run > and type in dxdiag, and write down everything, video card and sound back.
<dettoaltrimenti_> wait
<dettoaltrimenti_> just type 'lshw' in the console
<pilar> well, now I am on Kubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> dominic_: No real need for that.
<freak10336> i need to change my screen size from 800X600 to 1280x768, but in the settings pannel this is not an option
<dettoaltrimenti_> your audio card will be there
<dominic_> well i always so anyhow guys... knowing your hardware and just look up the drivers in google is a lot better....
<jhutchins_wk> dettoaltrimenti_: He'll want to use "sudo lshw | less" for that...
<sparrw> I have a Xentera GT 4 video card with two Radeon Mobility 9000 GPUs.  Each GPU can drive two monitors (and/or one TV).  I can point the X.org vesa driver at PCI 6:1:0 and 6:2:0 and get two monitors plus two clones to work, but not 4 independent displays.  The old ATI proprietary driver might work, but it requires an older version of X.org than I have. The new ATI driver says i have no cards. Help?
<dominic_> @freak, whats your graphics card?
<pilar> MCP51 High Definition Audio
<freak10336> vesa
<Bedwyr> DaSkreech: It worked!
<dettoaltrimenti_> you're the boss
<DaSkreech> lfs-livecd ?
<pilar> that's my sound-card
<Bedwyr> DaSkreech: Yus
<DaSkreech> :-) Scwheet
<jhutchins_wk> Well, it seems to be finished at long last.  Time to reboot and clean up.
<Bedwyr> Totally
<freak10336> -dominic btw this is on a laptop (gateway mx3215)
<dominic_> ok lets me search for that
<pilar> ok
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: easier is lshw -C audio
<pilar> that command doesn't show me anything
<DaSkreech> pilar: which command ?
<pilar> lshw -C audio
<DaSkreech> pilar: try sudo lshw -C multimedia
<procrastinator_> Hmm, I don't mean to talk down to any KDE fanatics, but over the past few days I've switched to KDE from Gnome and I'm just curious if KDE typically crashes quite a bit.
<DaSkreech> procrastinator_: Depends
<procrastinator_> I think I'm gonna switch back to Gnome at least until KDE 4 cause for me Gnome just works.
<procrastinator_> Any ideas why I may be crashing so much?
<pilar> now better
<DaSkreech> procrastinator_: probably some config file
<procrastinator_> (Or information that could help?)
<DaSkreech> procrastinator_: try a new user and see if it still crashes
<DaSkreech> pilar: Thats your Sound card
<crweb> what happen to all the alternative sound engines for amarok?
<DaSkreech> consolidated
<procrastinator_> DaSkreech: If I haven't really changed anything from the default kubuntu install do you still think I should try a new user?
<crweb> i need gstreamer engine so I can nas output?
<DaSkreech> procrastinator_: Sure
<jhutchins_wk> Boy, enabling mdadm by default at boot time sure wastes time and resources.
<vontux> does anyone know is your iso must be in a specific directory if burning an iso to dvd using growisofs?
<DaSkreech> that lets you isolate your config from the actual application
<pilar> MCP51 High Definition Audio
<pilar> That's my sound card
<procrastinator_> I really do love the graphics of KDE when compared to Gnome, but I just can't seem to get anything working.
<dominic_> damn no luck
<DaSkreech> procrastinator_: This is an upgrade or a clean install ?
<freak10336> alright thanks for trying
<procrastinator_> DaSkreech: Clean install.
<DaSkreech> procrastinator_: ok
<bobesponja>  when I try to mount a media from media:/ in konqueror I get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" ,  is there something I need to chmod -s ?
<bobesponja> anyone? :)
<dominic_> i only found this freak. http://osdir.com/ml/linux.drivers.unichrome.user/2005-10/msg00009.html
<dominic_> i looked up your graphics and its S3 UniChrome Pro Integrated Graphics Processor
<dominic_> or this one freak, http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=164
<procrastinator_> Hmm, can anyone recommend a good general font to use?
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: You mounted something as root?
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: no I didn't
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: I've just installed feisty on my pc
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: and I hal seems broken
<rr72> can i net install from a floppy?
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: remove it and reinstall
<DaSkreech> !netinstall
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: hal?
<procrastinator_> or rather is there anyway for icon names to stop wrapping
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: Hmm that does sound deadly
<procrastinator_> everything under System Settings is like
<procrastinator_> Notificat
<procrastinator_> ions
<chris_> what can i do? i did download a rar data with a pw but i cant open it :-( ?
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: Hmm works for me
<rr72> can i install from a floppy?
<DaSkreech> rr72: ^^^
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: good for you :)
<rr72> Daswhat?
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: try a kdesu konqueror and see if you can media:/
<DaSkreech> !netinstall | rr72
<ubotu> rr72: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jhutchins_wk> rr72: I think you can still find boot floppy images under dosutils.
<jhutchins_wk> rr72: Easier if you can boot from CD, use boot.iso
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: yes it works, that's why I was asking if I should suid something
<DaSkreech> I'm not versed on HAL what is calling hal-storage-fixed-mount ?
<hakaisou> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dominic_> brb guys
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: I wouldn't think so. Just give your user rights to hal mounting
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: but I don't know what program does the mounting
<sdlnxgk> did anyone get a chance to read this yet??  http://news.com.com/Dell+picks+Ubuntu+for+Linux+PCs/2100-7344_3-6180419.html
<chris_>  i did download a rar data with a pw but i cant open it :-( ? i did instal unrar but it dont worked :-( what must i do?
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: What happens when you try to unrar it?
<DaSkreech> chris_:  Check if unrar has a pw switch
<DaSkreech> sdlnxgk: NO time no time. I'm late I'm late for a very important date
<rr72> DaSkreech~ i don't think you can, i just want to put in one floppy that will start the install, not have to put in 5
<sdlnxgk> Dell is gonna put Ubuntu Feisty fawn on there computers
<vbgunz> did Kubuntu 7.04 install GVIM the text editor?
<chris_> i did kubuntu in german i happen nothing i cant see a data ohne a windows "error ark beim ffnen des arichivs ist ein fehler aufgetreten "
<chris_> how can i install the pw switch?
<soulrider> chris_: try extracting it using the console
<DaSkreech> rr72: I take it you don't have a CD Drive ?
<rr72> DaSkreech~ i do
<rr72> on this one
<DaSkreech> chris_: Try man unrar
<DaSkreech> rr72: get a mini iso then
<rr72> DaSkreech~ if i do it that way i will have the latest packs
<rr72> mini?
<DaSkreech> yes
<DaSkreech> netboot iso
<chris_> ok i did
<m0r7rey> Hi how to change languages in Kubuntu ??
<m0r7rey> sorry i am new to Linux (3 day ) :)
<soulrider> m0r7rey: :)
<rr72> DaSkreech~ that was no where on the wiki page
<soulrider> m0r7rey: open your control center
<chris_> what must i do now?
<m0r7rey> is this my shell :)'
<DaSkreech> chris_: read and see if it has somethign about a password
<soulrider> oh, youre using a console? not KDE ?
<Bedwyr> DaSkreech: Thank you again for your help :D
<DaSkreech> Bedwyr: Sure
<m0r7rey> soulrider: from KDE i can open shell ?
<soulrider> m0r7rey: you can open a console in KDE, yes
<chris_> only " p [passwort]  set password
<m0r7rey> soulrider: so can't i do this from there ?
<soulrider> m0r7rey: i think you need to install the lang pack first, im not too sure of how to do it though
<m0r7rey> i want to install bulgarian pack and then to put it as an applet
<soulrider> m0r7rey: whats your native language ?
<soulrider> oh
<m0r7rey> i did this on ubuntu but now i can't :(
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: i'm guessing bulgarian :P
<soulrider> but you wanna change the keyboard layour or the text ?
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: im gonna punch you :P
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<m0r7rey> i want to type in bulgarian
<soulrider> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> skim?
<soulrider> m0r7rey: go to your control panel
<soulrider> then click on 'regional and accesibility'
<m0r7rey> how i go to control panel ?
<soulrider> and in 'keyboard layour' add bulgarian
<m0r7rey> i am not using widows mate ?
<soulrider> youre not inside KDE ?
<rr72> @reverse racecar
<ubotu> racecar
<m0r7rey> i am
<soulrider> rr72: its a palindrome
<m0r7rey> but how to go into control panel :)
<soulrider> k menu > control center
<rr72> soulrider~ Mr. Owl ate my metal worm
<m0r7rey> it's called system settings :)
<soulrider> rr72: ' madam im adam'
<m0r7rey> i found it :)
<soulrider> ok
<rr72> mines longer
<soulrider> regial and language > keyboard layour
<soulrider> layout
<rr72> !netinstall > me
<m0r7rey> yes find it :)
<soulrider> :] 
<m0r7rey> will try to see what happens now :)
<soulrider> im gonna go back to study, bbl
<m0r7rey> thanks a lot sorry for the lame questions :)
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> were here to helpo
<soulrider> ask as much as you want
<cmon> Hallo
<m0r7rey> soulrider: when i go there
<m0r7rey> both bulgarian and english are highlighted
<m0r7rey> meaning they were installed
<m0r7rey> but i cannot choose bulgarian
<m0r7rey> neither from install new language nor from add new language
<Cugel> Can you people take a short look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/98688   and tell me if you experience the same problem? I like to feel not alone.
<m0r7rey> ooooooooooooooo i found it :)
<m0r7rey> i am so dumb :D
<cmon> Question: is it OK to use the user password for the kwallet password as well? Or is it better to use a different one?
<soulrider> did you click on 'enable keyboard layouts' ?
<m0r7rey> i found it :)
<m0r7rey> nevermind :)
<soulrider> cmon: your call, i use the same one
<cmon> ok thanks
<soulrider> but if youre a bit paranoid, i would choose diferent ones:P
<m0r7rey> btw love linux :) even though i will probably need 3-4 months just to get the basicS :D
<soulrider> m0r7rey: ypu have a lot to learn, but the wiki is great
<Cugel> I installed Win XP with VMware. It runs beautifully. Now I don't know what to do with it.
<cmon> i'm not too much paranoide since linux is a safe system :-)
<m0r7rey> now how can i added as an applet
<soulrider> m0r7rey: i suggest you read http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions thats great for begginers
<soulrider> m0r7rey: you should see a flag in your tray, you can click it to change languages
<nbogdanoff> any other GUI IM clients besides Gaim and Kopete worth checking out?!??
<m0r7rey> no i don't see it
<soulrider> m0r7rey: if you have more than one layour selected, it shoul appear
<hakaisou> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<hakaisou> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<m0r7rey> i dont know when i go to layouts
<m0r7rey> and when i put bulgarian in and click apply
<m0r7rey> the buttons go hollow
<m0r7rey> and nothing happens
<m0r7rey> then i close it go back again and bulgarian is not added ?
<dominic_> lol
<dominic_> where would i find the KDE theme manager?
<dominic_> whats the command?
<Cugel> kcontrol.
<dominic_> ok cool thanks
<Cugel> It's there among all the options.
<desktopfx> Hey All - Does kubuntu 7.04 have support for AIGLX or COMPIZ desktop managers? (The big 3D desktop cube)
<cmon> Creating a link to harddisk (on the desktop) does not work...it says mounting failed but this cannot be true.....anyone the same problem?
<dominic_> i have one more question but, ill ask it later, leaving....
<Cugel> what does 'mount' tell you? Is it there?
<mehdi> some one now a dvd player like power dvd in linux
<Cugel> mehdi: well Kaffeine does the job, and VLC...
<hakaisou> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<cmon> it says it's already mounted...
<cmon> but I want it to open a konqueror window..
<mehdi> a can't chose object from the dvd menu with kaffeine Cugel
<desktopfx> Anyone? - AIGLX or COMPIZ, is it there at _all_?
<Cugel> desktop: answer, NO.
<Cugel> You'll have to install the packages yourself.
<Cugel> Annoyed me too.
<desktopfx> Cheers Cugel. Thanks.
<desktopfx> Wait a sec - is it on the dvd as opposed to the cd?
<desktopfx> probaly... not?
<desktopfx> *probably
<desktopfx> I'll scour the forums. Thanks anyway.
<levon> anyone know if k9copy is as fast as shinkdvd?
<levon> right now on a windows computer i can back up my dvds in about 15 minutes with dvd shrink
<levon> 3 ghz computer 512 ddr and 16x sony burner dual layer support <--------------my computer specs
<cmon> "back up" DVDs ? ;-)
<levon> yep my cousins mess them up
<cmon> ok ;-)
<levon> scratch them and break them all sorts of stuff
<cmon> that's funny with her
<levon> cmon do you know if k9copy is as fast as dvdshrink?
<cmon> no sorry.....i don't know....but why don't you simply try it out?
<crweb> don't you lose quality with dvdshrink?
<levon> naw
<levon> quality is the same
<crweb> oh really?
<levon> as far as i can see and i get my movies done in about 15 minutes
<Skyblast> It depends on how much it has to recompress
<levon> 16 x burner dual layer sony and i have 512 ddr and 3 ghz computer
<crweb> well the human eye is hardly powerful enough to really see loss of quality
<levon> skyblast i dont compress it
<Skyblast> If it's a full 8 gig DVD 9 you will lose a ton of quality
<levon> i just take off copy protection so i can burn it
<levon> to back it up
<crweb> levon: if you're not compressing then it can only be as fast as your reader
<crweb> has nothing to do with the software
<crweb> and 15minutes seems a little slow for a pure rip
<levon> crweb im decrypting it
<crweb> so?
<levon> so it copys the movie to hard drive
<levon> then i burn it over
<crweb> yeah, i got that
<levon> :)
<levon> takes 15 minutes
<crweb> "which does seem a little slow"
<levon> well tell you the true its on father in laws computer 1.9 ghz and 16x sony 256 ddr
<levon> so im sure that would make a diffrence
<levon> mine on the other hand is the spec 3 ghz 16x sony 512 ddr
<crweb> decrypting is trivial
<crweb> your only limiters are your reader, and your hard drive i/o
<levon> i was just trying to see if k9copy was about as fat
<levon> fast*
<levon> not fat lo
<levon> lol
<levon> aright ill just run shrink with wine thanks for the input ive made my desision
<crweb> you could just try it?
<ruben> hi!!!
<ruben> hello?
<Cugel> Hello. We are waiting for you.
<ruben> ohhhh, really?
<Cugel> Yeah.
<crweb> yeah, look out side
<ruben> how are u?
<crweb> see me waving?
<ruben> I can't speak english
<sinequanon> hi all.  I've updated a box to feisty and now i can't boot normally.  I *am* able to boot in single user mode, but when using my normal settings, the box stops doing anything while printing messages from the kernel - I'm left with a dead console.
<sinequanon> anybody have any ideas?
<ruben> I can speak spanish
<cmon> hey I want to install XEmacs.....what package should I use ? basesupport, mule, ... ? Are there also localized files?
<tom_> hi all can i get direct rendering on multiple x sessions with the intel 950 gma?
<mc__> tom_: of course
<mc__> in slideshow mode :P
<tom_> mc__: slideshow mode??
<mc__> tom_: slow...
<InToSSH> Please running the Kubuntu 7.04 version AMD64 , on the Intel EM64T CPU?
<InToSSH> I am beginner
<weswh-> i've got some sort of 'image tearing' when I play videos on my 1680x1050 res monitor full screen. when i play them on my 1280x1024 (nvidia twinview setup) there isn't any tearing. 1680x1050 is DVI, 1280 is VGA...any ideas?
<mat1980> !spanish | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<weswh-> it isn't unwatchable...but, pretty annoying. happens pretty consistently when there is lots of movement
<tom_> mc__ is there a workaround?
<mc__> tom_: yeah,just buy a faste graphics card
<tom_> mc__ : lol on a laptop?
<mc__> tom_: you can exchange the GPU on some laptops
<tom_> mc__ really?
<mc__> tom_: but tha gma950 is simply to slow for that stuff
<mc__> tom_: yes,but only a few laptopps allow it
<tom_> mc__ it works fine for beryl/compiz, runs ut2004 as well on modest gfx :D
<mc__> really? using AIGLX or XGL?
<adaptr> kubuntudo's for the brevity of that discussion
<tom_> mc__ aiglx, perfect, better than my 9800/xgl in fact
<mc__> ati sucks anyway on linux...
<tom_> mc__ lol true
<Arwen> mc__, yep...
<mc__> sad but very true
<tom_> mc__ but the intel is a good card for desktop use and basic games, i like it
<mc__> i never had a intel
<InToSSH> Excause me, running the Kubuntu 7.04 version AMD64 on the Intel EM64T CPU?
<mc__> but nvidia  works great too
<tom_> mc__ intel open spec :P
<Arwen> InToSSH, is there a question there somewhere?
<mc__> InToSSH: yes its possible
<Maximiliano_adl> hi
<jaims> hello
<InToSSH> mc__: THX
<jaims> I'm looking a hint about a problem with smb
<aldin> hi, how can i change name of my ethernet interface, e.g. eth0 -> eth4
<jaims> looking for i mean
<mc__> jaims: just ask you question mate
<jaims> k, here we go
<sercik> hi
<Arwen> Intel runs faster than any ATI card on Linux... and that's *really* sad
<nuu> aldin: ethernet interfaces are numbered according to the order in which they're discovered during hardware scan
<jaims> kubuntu edgy, when i put files to an xp it gets very slow
<jaims> and eventually stops
<tom_> so noone can get me direct rendering on my :1 x session?
<Arwen> jager, English.... and what's "an xp"?
<nuu> but the question i really want to ask is: why !?
<mc__> Arwen: even than the high end ones?
<aldin> nuu: but i had wlan0 and now it is eth1
<jaims> and then restarts, slows down, and stops
<Arwen> mc__, yeah, limited by driver
<jager> what?
<jaims> all the  time
<jaims> xp i mean windows xp
<nuu> oh, that's to be done with iwconfig iirc
<jaims> :)
<jager> oh
<jager> nm
<mc__> Arwen: omfg
<nuu> methinks at least
<nuu> ask around for more info
<Arwen> mc__, note: talking about r200/300/400 driver
<tom_> arwen: ati closed source drivers do run faster than intel, ther just crap lol
<premier_> hello, I'm using Konversation at in a university dorm.  My school has some restrictive internets policies, and I think they bloked most irc's.  I'm able to log into freenode, but only using port 6666, not the default 6667. When I do log in at home, it works fine, but not a school.  Can someone suggest a workaround, or help me find one?
<Arwen> tom_, yep....
<tom_> arwen: hmm im not convinced, my 9800 ran pretty fast with the r300
<soulrider> premier_: im not sure, maybe you can talk to a net admin and ask them why you cant join irc ?
<Arwen> tom_, heh....
<ubuntu> #kubuntu-es
<Arwen> premier_, TOR
<jaims> the problem is with samba, i presume
<tom_> arwen: faster then th intel, not by loads though
<Arwen> tom_, yeah :-\
<InToSSH> Can I use the Compiz with ATI X1600? I had Mandrive and drivers not running.
<premier_> Arwen: TOR?  what does that stand for?
<jaims> using konqueror against a url like smb://198.162.0.3/sharedfolder
<tom_> arwen lol
* Arwen wants an nvidia card... if only they weren't so expensive
<Arwen> !info tor | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.26-1 (feisty), package size 806 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<jaims> retrieving files works fine
<tom_> tom aggrees with arwen :D
<Arwen> yeah, the 7600GT is the best value out there but it's still $100...
<jaims> but copying files to the winxp machine works too slow...
<premier_> Arwen: so what does it do?
<tom_> i just want beryll on another kde session lol!
<Arwen> premier_, exactly what the description said it did
<Arwen> premier_, http://tor.eff.org if you need more explanation
<Arwen> tom_, lol, I'm not sure if you can get glx on 2 servers
<dwidmann> ack! my dpkg is broken :(
<tom_> arwen: grrrrrr
<Arwen> tom_, unless, are you using dual-head?
<tom_> arwen: no, still my laptop
<Arwen> dunno then
<Arwen> I think you can only have glx on one display
<tom_> arwen kk
<tom_> arwen thats pretty crap
<Arwen> tom_, hehe, it's the same no matter what card...
<tom_> arwen is it a technical limitation? or have the xorg devs jus not bothered lol
<Arwen> physical limitation
<Arwen> cards only have one framebuffer usually
<premier_> arwen: wont this kinda this slow down my internet or do some other annoying things?
<tom_> arwen ah
<Arwen> premier_, it will increase your latency and decrease your average throughput yes...
<Arwen> it's pretty non-intrusive though
<tom_> arwen cant xorg just create 2 virtual fb's in ram, then copy one or the other over when x session is switched?
<Arwen> tom_, don't ask me... I'm not a dev
<dominic_> ok about my question...... anyone know bout to use usplash?
<tom_> arwen lol kk, ill take this higher in the tree!
<Arwen> dominic_, proper grammar and spelling have their virtues...
<dominic_> fine sorry sensei arwen.... god... sorry im multi-tassking its my sisters birthday and im somewhat cooking alright....
<Arwen> dominic_, explain what you mean by "use usplash"
<dominic_> why do you have to go that far... USE PROPER GRAMMAR? and SPELLING?
<cmon> I have to go, bye!
<Arwen> !capslock | Dodger73
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capslock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> !caps | dominic_
<ubotu> dominic_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dominic_> how to use it..... i want a different bootsplash... and i don't know how too
<stdin> !usplash | dominic_
<ubotu> dominic_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Arwen> dominic_, ^^
<Arwen> :-)
<dwidmann> any thoughts on this one? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18866/
<dominic_> yes. thank you ubotu... but the bootsplash theme that i have. only contains jpeg and config.cfg... its not in any .so format or whatever so...
<Arwen> dominic_, read the link, you have to build a .so
<stdin> dwidmann: try just removing (or moving) the file, dpkg should make a new one then
<nuu> dwidmann: dpkg --clear-avail
<dwidmann> stdin: that's what I thought too, then it just changes from complaining about an error, to complaining about file does not exist
<jaims> bye all
<nuu> afterwards, re-run apt-get update
<stdin> or try dpkg --update-avail ?
<epimeth> if you all will please allow me a moment of ecstacy:
<dominic_> ok...... what program does KDE-Look.org use to install bootsplash?
<epimeth> YES!!!! I GOT SOUND W00TTTTT!!!!111oneoneone
<nuu> stdin: update-avail wants a package list file as input
<dwidmann> nuu: you're awesome, it seems to have worked
<nuu> glad it helped
<epimeth> compiled my own drivers and everything :-)
<stdin> nuu: there are plenty in /var/lib/apt/lists
<nuu> why not letting apt-get handle the re-populating chores ? :)
<nuu> furthermore, it'll handle all your repositories at once
* Aelwyn is away: Ausente por ahora.
<epimeth> so here's a question... why don't mp3s work in amarok?  I installed ubuntu restricted extras?
<nuu> secondly, afaik dpkg-update wont kill the current file, but update its obsolescent data
<JohnFlux> !mp3 | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nuu> so in case your screwup happens to be amidst a bunch of up-to-date packages, it wont get corrected
<nuu> i vote for clear and regenerate :P
<dwidmann> and it seems it still has the whole list again now, soooooo, that's definitely the way to go I suppose
<epimeth> JohnFlux: oh... heh... missed that second bit :-)
<nuu> dwidmann :)
<stdin> epimeth: just install libxine1-ffmpeg (feisty) in main, or libxine-extracodecs (edgy/dapper) in multiverse
<dwidmann> I wonder why it messed up and/or corrupted to begin with though.
<nuu> that can happen everywhere. i've had this happen to me on RHEL production servers too, where the very rpm database was foobarred
<dwidmann> true
<nuu> same goes with fedora core boxes, and, believe it or not, registry screwup also happens on MS Windows!
<nuu> :P
<dwidmann> gee, I never would have guessed :P
<nuu> i know buddy, i was baffled as well
<animimotus> hi
<dwidmann> hi
<animimotus> why this line list me all python in deposit : aptitude search python |grep "i   "    ?
<yung_> anybody use pulseaudio as sound server ?
<nuu> animimotus: aptitude will search for packages whose name contains python
<nuu> then you pipe that output to grep, which is a way to include/exclude certain text/regexp patterns from the input it's being launched upon/piped from
<nuu> the pattern at hand is "i   " which incidentally represents a pattern typically appearing in the first column in your aptitude output, which in turn represents the install status for the given package
<nuu> i, specifically, means installed
<nuu> mystery solved
<premier_> how do I change the password for the kde wallet?
<animimotus> nuu: yes i want have the package list installed for python
<animimotus> on my ubuntu
<nuu> animimotus: try dpkg --list *python*
<animimotus> nuu: so with a : dpkg --list *python* | grep ii          it seems work :)
<nuu> or, if you want a more fine-grained search, do a dpkg --list | grep -i python
<animimotus> workds too
<animimotus> thx nuu :)
<nuu> np
<nuu> incidentally, escaping the stars (\*) will lead to more concrete results
<nuu> listing uninstalled packages too
<nuu> at that point you may want to filter by grepping for "ii"
<nuu> anyway, you get the point
<nuu> same goes with "*pyth*" if you dont like escaping
<nuu> someone stop me, please
<Markeda> Um, I'm having a bit of an issue with installing. Namely, I can't do it.
<Markeda> I try to use Adept and I try with the whole apt-get thing, but it gives errors, and when I try to do the ./configure stuff with unzipped tar.gz files, I get no file found errors.
<gbm> hi!
<gbm> is there any way to make a hard disk chek
<Markeda> Is there anything a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.04 needs to install something, or am I just showing how much of a clueless newb I am?
<gbm> i suspect my kubuntu freezes pecause worng things in hd the standard check says ok
#kubuntu 2007-05-03
<gbm> :?
<gbm> iy kubuntu will frreeze soon
<epimeth> how do I set the key mappings?  my volume up/down buttons change the volume level by 20% at a go!
<venik> My Kubuntu lost its menu and panels!  I did not intentionally change anything!  I have rebooted, but there is no K menu or the quick launch panel, the trash can, etc.!
<venik> How do I restore them?
<piotrek> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nuu> hey, is anybody here running kubuntu on a laptop ?
<|ericsson|> nuu: I guess that you are...
<nuu> |ericsson|: yeah, i've only been asking about this for a week now
<nuu> i wonder if there's anyone left in the world that doesnt know it ;)
<|ericsson|> nuu: that would be me then..
<|ericsson|> nuu: let me guess...wi-fi issues?
<nuu> you didnt know it, or you run kub on a lappie ? :)
<nuu> no, no....i wish
<nuu> well, beside my vaio-specific kde issues (at least i think they are such)
<nuu> i've a very practical problem
<venik> can anyone help me restore those panels at the bottom of my screen, and the K menu?  They died...
<tycho> Anyone know how to get kubuntu to use a .ico file for it's icon graphic?
<nuu> i use headphones on my lappie.
<nuu> now
<epimeth> change .ico to .bmp?
<nuu> kmix, the mixer program in KDE
<venik> I can run the terminal
<nuu> it makes you choose which channel you want to handle
<nuu> whenever i'm using the laptop speakers, i'm fine with "front speakers" as master channel
<nuu> but as soon as i turn to headphones, that slider does nothing. i have to switch to "headphones" as master channel
<nuu> of course, there is a single channel that works for both
<nuu> ie regulates the volume of both headphones AND laptop speakers output
<nuu> namely, the PCM master channel
<nuu> there's just one major (to me) issue with that channel
<nuu> it doesnt support mute !
<nuu> i can't mute it for the life of me
<nuu> lower the volume all the way down to zero, no problem
<tycho> epimeth: The KDE filter won't let me use anything that ends in .bmp
<nuu> but mute just doesnt work
<nuu> ideas ?
<epimeth> nuu: funnily enough, my "headphone" channel does not change the volume on the headphones, but the speakers *do* get muted when I plug them in and unmutes when I unplug...
<epimeth> I literally *just* got my speakers working :-)
<epimeth> erm, sound card
<epimeth> tycho: open the .ico in Krita and save it as a .png
<epimeth> tycho: I'm just suggesting, I don't know this will work :-)
<nuu> epimeth: same goes with me
<nuu> epimeth: speakers get muted out
<tycho> epimeth: Haha, no worries ;-) It's a stupid bug, but I figure if I'm going to have to look at the icon on my desktop all the time, it might as well look nice
<nuu> when i plug headphones in, that is
<nuu> but i need mute :(
<wwolfe> Hi Guys, Can you help with a problem installing an application with Adept ?
<nuu> for, say, when boss enters the room and im watching a movie
<nuu> for example :)
<epimeth> nuu: damnit!  my mute doesn't work either!!!
<lieter> wwolfe, what app?
<epimeth> nuu: thanks for pointing it out... grrr
<nuu> sorry ;)
<epimeth> wtf :-(
<wwolfe> I'm installing something,  it paused at 35%, and when I go to "Show Details "  it wants an EULA OKed
<epimeth> do you know how to configure kmix slightly more than from within its GUI?
<lieter> wwolfe, try to install it using aptitude
<wwolfe> but my problem is only half the screen is showing,  No place for Yes/No.  Wierd eh ?
<nuu> nop ;/
<lieter> wwolfe, sudo aptitude install [package name] 
<wwolfe> OK, I can try aptitude,  thanks Lieter.
<lieter> wwolfe, that way you can click OK in the terminal
<wwolfe> Suggestions on how I quit out of Adept in mid-install ?
<venik> what does metacity do?
<Markeda> So. Anybody here experience with installing stuff under Kubuntu?
<lieter> wwolfe, hit cancel?
<|ericsson|> nuu: does it make a difference if you 'mute' in the mixer or try to 'right-click' on the icon->mute?
<lieter> venik, metacity is the gnome window manager
<nuu> |ericsson|: totally! i use fn+f2 to mute ;)
<chemist109> epimeth: You can try alsamixer
<lieter> venik, just like KWin in KDE
<stoft> my mute works :) with fn+ESC
<nuu> quicker than grabbing the mouse
<stoft> (toshiba)
<epimeth> chemist109: and that helps me how?
<nuu> stoft: what master channel ?
<lieter> venik, it is what draws the windowborders etc.
<stoft> nuu: how do I find out?
<epimeth> kmix's things are all correct, just no mute and the vol up/down buttons change the level by friggin 20%
<nuu> kmix config
<wwolfe> lieter, I think my only options are from the menu Adept>Quit.  There is no Cancel button.
<chemist109> epimeth: I dunno.  I don't know what your mixer problem is.  I have found alsamixer lists things that kmix sometimes doesn't
<venik> How do I restart the window manager in KDE?  I think part of it died-- I lost the K menu
<epimeth> chemist109: so yea, listing things is fine :-)  thanks anyway
<lieter> wwolfe, use that :)
<Daisuke_Ido> venik: that's not the window manager
<epimeth> nuu: what about kmix config?
<Daisuke_Ido> try running kicker
<nuu> epimeth: just telling stoft where to look
<lieter> venik, i dont know, try CTRL+ALT+BACKS{ACE it will restart yout Xserver
<wwolfe> lieter, you asked what ? I'm installing VMware Player in 6.0.6
<venik> what do I do to see the K menu again?
<nuu> alt+f2, kicker
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<epimeth> nuu: oh
<lieter> wwolfe, just quit adept and use the command line to aptitude install it
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you recommend he restart x when it's a simple fix?
<stoft> nuu: any idea where I find that, I know very little about sound on linux...
<lieter> Daisuke_Ido, cause i didnt know ;), i use Gnome
<nuu> stoft: brb phone
<stoft> nuu: k
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<wwolfe> lieter, OK, thanks for your help,  Good night,  Gutten Nickt
<Daisuke_Ido> that makes sense
<lieter> np wwolfe
<epimeth> nuu: ~/.kde/share/config/kmixrc !!!!
<venik> Cntr-Alt-Backspace restarted my X server, but did not revive my dead K menu
<venik> WHen I reboot, I am told that an application had crashed, but not which one
<epimeth> nuu: scratch that last one... its pretty useless at first glance...
<venik> I guess it has not happen to anyone before...
<venik> (losing the menu, I mean)
<TheDebugger> venik: ...
<chemist109> venik: Is the kicker gone?
<TheDebugger> venik: Right-click on the bar, then add the applet
<chemist109> or just the kmenu?
<TheDebugger> The kicker bar
<wwolfe> How can I check the name of a package with apt ?  Is it apt query or something like that?
<venik> there is no bar to click on!
<venik> EVERYTHING is gone
<TheDebugger> wwolfe: sudo apt-cache search <word>
<chemist109> wwolfe: sudo apt-cache search packagename
<venik> I have rebooted, etc.-- nothing worked
<TheDebugger> venik: alt+f2 then type kicker
<wwolfe> Thanks
<venik> typing kicker did nothing
<TheDebugger> venik: Is that a new installation?
<venik> It was last week
<TheDebugger> You could delete all your preferences :/
<venik> by now I have done many tweaks...
<venik> how do I do that?
<chemist109> venik: try deleting just the kicker file first...
<chemist109> venik: rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<orient2000> pclinuxos passes ubuntu. What do you think about it? Pesonally I will stick with kubuntu but I woner about your opinion.
<Markeda> Are there any special programs needed to install something with Kubuntu 7.04? I've tried Adept, Apt-get and tar.gz files (./configure, etc) but have been unable to install anything (tried firefox, sunbird and rainlendar). Documentation and Google have only told me what I already know.
<venik> stupidly, I have now deleted the kicker file, but not the one you menat
<venik> meant
<Dragnslcr> Markeda- if Adept isn't working for you, I would guess that something is very wrong with your system
<dominic_> ok screw bootsplash(es)
<chemist109> venik: What did you delete?
<venik> a file called kicker in (I think) /usr/bin
<chemist109> venik: lol
<chemist109> venik: that's easy to fix
<venik> chinese is also easy, but you have to know it
<chemist109> venik: first, delete the correct file...
<chemist109> venik: I'm gonna help you...
<yung_> I just install kubunut 7.04.. how can I see flash with konqueror?
<chemist109> venik: rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<yung_> Do I need to install flahs player plugin?
<reffus> I think automatix could help you
<TheDebugger> yung_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<chemist109> venik: then do sudo apt-get install --reinstall kicker
<yung_> Thanks
<venik> I did remove that one as well, but it did not fix anything
<chemist109> venik: did you remove it before you deleted the application?
<wwolfe> Markeda, What happens when you use Adept ??
<venik> after I removed the application
<nuu> stoft, epimeth: amixer sset 'PCM' 0
<nuu> that works for me to mute the PCM chan
<chemist109> venik: Ok, do the sudo apt-get install --reinstall kicker
<nuu> now to bind it to my fn+f2 key ;)
<Markeda> wwolfe, I get a bunch of cryptic messages. Give me a moment, and I'll get a screenshot of it.
<venik> did that, and still no K menu
<yung_> TheDebugger: I got "page loaded" on the status bar, but can't see flash...
<yung_> Do I need to reboot?
<chemist109> venik: You need to type kicker in a terminal
<venik> kicker is already running
<chemist109> venik: You have the kicker bar?
<venik> No-- nothing
<Markeda> Er, ok, I'm a newb... It just worked, and I can't figure out what I did differently...
<dwidmann> I'm getting a really weird error message :\
<venik> I see no kicker (I would not know it if I saw it-- what does it do?)
<chemist109> venik: I'm not sure what to try next.  You could completely remove kicker and then reinstall it.
<orient2000> How to call kicker? Ctrl + something?
<venik> what does it do?
<chemist109> venik: It's a bar across the bottom of your screen
<venik> well, that is gone
<gusho> hello, how do I change the monitor resolution in kubuntu
<venik> is that connected to the K menu?
<chemist109> venik: the K menu is in the kicker
<venik> ok.  I am removing and reinstalling kicker
<chemist109> venik: do it with: sudo apt-get remove --purge kicker
<venik> I missed the purge
<gusho> does anyone know how I can change the monitor resolution
<venik> I typed sudo aptitude remove kicker
<chemist109> venik: you can re-install it then purge it then reinstall it again.  --purge is supposed to clear out any configuration files.
<epimeth> nuu!  how do I bind keys???
<epimeth> and cheers for the shortcut
<soulrider> yay, ubuntuforums wished me a happy birthday :P
<epimeth> I assume amixer is the actual mixer that kmixer sits on top of?
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soulrider> gusho: follow that link
<nuu> epimeth: im trying to hook into the sonypi acpi event for when i push the "mute" key combo
<nuu> it indeed runs a script
<nuu> in /etc/acpi
<orient2000> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuu> i dunno about your laptop
<epimeth> soulrider: happy birthday! 2nd or 3rd?
<soulrider> 19th :P
<epimeth> soooo... its not your birthday!
* epimeth takes back soulrider's happy birthday
<soulrider> yes, it is :P
<soulrider> its my 19th bday :P
<soulrider> may 3rd :P
<wwolfe> its my birthday now,
<soulrider> its not may 3rd here though yet :P
<soulrider> awesome wolferine
<soulrider> wwolfe: *
<wwolfe> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to all 3rd May-ers
<soulrider> my grandpas bday is the 3rd of may too
<dell190_>  Can someone tell me how i can get the Firefox icon in the k menu please
<epimeth> happy 3rd of may to all people in GMT and over!
<venik> OK-- reintalled it.
<venik> Shall I type kicker now?
<soulrider> dell190_:  it should be under Internet
<chemist109> venik: Yes try it again
<venik> error-- kicker is already running
<dell190_> soulrider: it isn't, i have to press ALT+F2 then type firefox in order for it to run
<chemist109> venik: try killall kicker then try running it again
<epimeth> nuu: one problem tho... hitting "mute" *does* show a big "mute" on my screen...
<venik> got it-- thanks a lot!
<soulrider> dell190_:  right clickt he k menu and then edit it
<venik> It is all back
<chemist109> venik: It
<mardi> yay venik!
<chemist109> s working?
<chemist109> Great!
<epimeth> so I assume kde's OCD (or is that kmix's OCD???) is mapped properly, its just that it's muting the wrong device
<epimeth> nuu ^
<venik> why it died is another question....
<chemist109> venik: Best not to ask...
<venik> I escaped WINDOWS for this?   ;-)
<chemist109> :-)
<mardi> feels good eh? :D
<tullle> nice OS :D
<stoft> nuu, you back?
<orient2000> pclinuxos passes ubuntu. What do you think about it? Pesonally I will stick with kubuntu but I woner about your opinion.
<venik> WHy is there a blank icon on the left of my bottom panel?
<venik> It looks like a white sheet of paper
<venik> with its bottom right folded
<epimeth> what happens when you right-click on it?
<venik> with no name
<orient2000> I have it tooo simetimes. Blank icon.
<epimeth> venik: ^
<chemist109> venik: Sounds like an application that's lost its icon
<venik> I removed it several times, but it is still there
<nuu> stoft: i'm fiddling with my acpi scripts atm, to manage the "mute" key and act accordingly on my own, and launching amixer manually
<chemist109> venik: what is it?
<orient2000> It is a dead icon. Nothink happans.
<nuu> epimeth: the problem is with kmix, i think it doesnt support muting for the PCM channel
<stoft> nuu: by master before, you mean this? MasterMixer=ALSA::Intel_82801DB-ICH4:1
<nuu> nope stoft, i meant the master channel in kmix
<venik> When I right click on it it says: Add application, Configure quicklaunch, or remove
<nuu> ie the channel your volume controls regulate currently
<epimeth> grrr
<nuu> epimeth: your box appears because the modules that handle your keypresses handle the message nicely
<chemist109> venik: That sounds like the quicklauncher.
<nuu> the problem is, when they emulate the correct button, kmix ignores it because muting ain't supported
<nuu> you can verify this by hitting "mute" with the mouse, when pcm is master chan
<nuu> it wont work either
<chemist109> venik: You can add applications and they show up as tiny icons.
<nuu> at least doesnt here
<venik> it is the same context menu I get from all otehr applications near it
<epimeth> nuu: I can verify that that isn't happening
<venik> ok
<epimeth> sound is not muting
<epimeth> help me!!! :-)
<dominic_> k, when a program, firefox for example turns into transparent black. what does it mean? its frozen?
<Dragnslcr> venik- it might be a text file or something that you open often enough that KDE thinks should be in the quicklaunch area
<stoft> nuu: I think it's that one. opening kmix I have a "Select Master Channel" and Master concurs with the above line in my kmixrc
<nuu> so what i'm doing is modifying the /etc/acpi/mutebtn.sh script (that gets called when event /etc/acpi/events/sony-mute is invoked as you press the mute combination on sony lappies, same goes with other brands with different events)
<Dragnslcr> venik- I noticed that it kept adding icons even though the "automatically add items" option was turned off
<nuu> my modification involves saving the current volume level if sound isnt muted, and invoking amixer manually from within the acpi sh script
<nuu> so as to forcefully mute it
<chemist109> venik: try right clicking on a blank spot on the kicker and going to remove from panel>applet and see if quicklaunch is there.
<nuu> and the other way round, retrieving the saved volume level and restoring it, if the sound is currently muted
<nuu> it boils down to trivial bash scripting, it's easy peasy and it'll fix it, finally :)
<stoft> :)
<nuu> stoft: if you select PCM as master channel, can you mute it as you can with every other channel ?
<stoft> hang on
<stoft> yes
<nuu> and does the sound *actually* get muted ?
<nuu> or it just says its muting it, but really doing nothing ?
<venik> when I left click on that empty thing I get: malformed url
<chemist109> nuu: are you using kmixctrl to save settings?
<epimeth> nuu: how's this for sneaky sneaky:  selected "front" as my master channel
<epimeth> now muting works
<stoft> it is being muted, but not sure if some daemon needs restarting
<epimeth> but volume is still too much... how do I change the vol up/down settings?
<nuu> epimeth: that wont work as soon as you plug earphones in
<nuu> :|
<nuu> chemist109: kmixcrl, interesting
<lunar-raven> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<nuu> chemist109: i was going for the "hard" way, ie saving the level to a file under /var/run, alongside with the current mute state
<epimeth> bzzzzz!!! I'm so sorry nuu, that was an incorrect answer!  but let's see what you've won!
<chemist109> nuu: I think alsactl does the same thing.
<nuu> but thanks for mentioning that
<epimeth> nuu has one a round trip ticket to his office tomorow morning, where he will work all day and get home pissed
<nuu> haha
<venik> got to go-- thanks for your help
<nuu> epimeth: if you mute front channel, don't you still hear sound when you put headphones in ?
* Aelwyn is back.
<thony> whats C:\ in linux
<epimeth> so... you know how to change the amount of volume increase and decrase the vol up/dn buttons do?
<epimeth> thony: there isn't any... closest thing to it is /
<chemist109> thony: \
<nuu> thony: there's no such thing as "c:\" ;)
<stoft> C:/ ? ;-)
<thony> lol, ok
* stoft is joking
<epimeth> first one iny, baby!  hoorah!
<nuu> thony: c:\ is the root of a disk drive. that is represented by something called "mountpoint" in linux
<chemist109> oops I meant /
<[_uplink_] > HELLO!
<nuu> thony: say you mount your "c:" drive under /media/c_drive
<thony> nuu: ok
<nuu> then /media/c_drive will equal to your "C:\"
<[_uplink_] > I need help with my wireless settings
<[_uplink_] > ;(
<alex__> hi everyone,
<epimeth> nuu: nooo!!!!!!
<alex__> i have big prob
<nuu> epimeth: i do :\
<thony> nuu: which is represented by a "/"...
<epimeth> now the sound doesn't mute from the speakers when I plug in the headphones!!!
<nuu> epimeth: front wont mute headphones
<epimeth> nuu, I didn't mean about what you were saying to thony :-)
<alex__> whenever i try to install something or update anyting i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18886/
<nuu> they're two separate channels
<nuu> epimeth: i know
<epimeth> nuu: so why does the vol go up/dn on the headphones?
<[_uplink_] > anyone that can help me pplease
<nuu> epimeth: you're talking about the kmix channel, or the actual volume you hear ?
<epimeth> actual volume
<nuu> if i pick "front" as master chan, and i plug the headphones, i can regulate front volume, but headphones still get unchanged volume
<chemist109> alex__: sudo apt-get -f install will fix your hanging package problem.  It will probably uninstall something, though.
<nuu> front volume gets muted instantly as i plug my headphones in, btw
<nuu> i think this all boils down to how the sound hardware handles physical plug-in and plug-out
<nuu> my lappie will mute front speakers, i dunno what this is due to, perhaps it's the sonypi modules, i wouldnt know
<nuu> i'll brb
<epimeth> nuu: hows this for screwy:
<alex__> still the same prob chemist109
<epimeth> nuu: lemme know when you get back
<chemist109> alex__: what does: ls -l /etc/inittab     say?
<alex__> no such file or directory
<VeryHF> Hi All,I have a problem: I have a Ubuntu 6.10 workstation and the printer driver dictates the number of copies no matter what the word editing program is used and what the copies are set to.
<chemist109> alex__: That's very bad.  Don't shut down or you might not get it to boot.
<alex__> when i do :runit --configure, it says fatal: run has to be process 1
<alex__> chemist109
<chemist109> alex__: sorry, false alarm
<chemist109> You're using feisty, aren't you?
<alex__> sorry disconected.
<alex__> no such file or directory chemist109
<alex__> when i do :runit --configure, it says fatal: run has to be process 1
<chemist109> alex__: I didn't realize that feisty had done away with inittab.  runit will never find it because it's not there.
<chemist109> alex__: Were these packages for your system?  or an older version?  What system are you running?
<jordo23> If k3b says it can't find the MP3 plugin when I start which package should I install?
<alex__> which means i can't update or install anything chemist109?
<alex__> feisty chemist
<chemist109> alex__: I think you'll have to give up on git for the time being.  I think you can fix everything else, though.
<alex__> i install kubuntu feisty beta, and now i want to upgrade the kernels chemist109
<sumguy231> jordo23: You want the package 'libk3b2-mp3'.
<jordo23> sumguy231: Thanks...worked
<sumguy231> Hooray. :)
<alex__> the problem is that i have another box with the same system,and works fine chemist109
<chemist109> alex__: Try: sudo dpkg -r runit git-daemon-run
<chemist109> alex__: Then, upgrade to feisty final.
<alex__> there doesn't seem to be a problem now, i'll start upgrading to feisty, and if i have any probs i'll get back here, Thanx chemist109
<nuu> right, PCM muting now works :)
<alex__> thanx again chemist109
<alex__> laters
<chemist109> alex__: You're welcome. Good luck!
<[_uplink_] > hmm, can someone please help me ?
<chemist109> [_uplink_] : what is the problem?
<[_uplink_] > :D
<[_uplink_] > hello chemist109
<[_uplink_] > I have issues with my wireless network
<[_uplink_] > it wont connect
<[_uplink_] > I barly got Kubuntu
<[_uplink_] > *barely
<sumguy231> I'm new here myself, but I imagine people will need more specifics like if you're using WEP and maybe what kind of error you get.
<levon> does kubuntu support utf-128 bit?
<[_uplink_] > well, I have WAP-PSK firewall
<[_uplink_] > I use broadcom wi-fi NIC
<levon> im using it to encode a python program so im just curious
<[_uplink_] > it comes built in
<sumguy231> That could very well be your problem. PCI?
<[_uplink_] > no no, laptop
<[_uplink_] > *notebook
<[_uplink_] > HP notebook
<[_uplink_] > with windows
<levon> aww wait
<[_uplink_] > and on windows works perfect
<levon> hp??
<[_uplink_] > yes, HP Notebook
<levon> pci3945 right
<sumguy231> Oh, I don't own a laptop or a broadcom card so I probably won't be able to help much. I can tell you broadcom cards are notoriously bad with working in Linux.
<levon> wait thats gateway lol
<levon> im sure its pci though
<[_uplink_] > ;((
<levon> uplink
<[_uplink_] > well, a friend has an older notebook than mines
<levon> who has a problem?
<sumguy231> But fear not! Someone knows how to get it to work. Just not me.
<levon> i know how
<[_uplink_] > his has broadcom too, and he was able to get the wi-fi working
<levon> but whats the card
<[_uplink_] > my card ?
<levon> yes
<[_uplink_] > I cant see it
<levon> driver
<levon> lol
<[_uplink_] > it was showing up yesterday
<levon> okay hold on i think its pci3945
<[_uplink_] > but I went to "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" and commented everything
<flaccid> [_uplink_] : including local loopback?
<levon> goto adept and download pcid pci3945 and pciu
<[_uplink_] > except that one
<flaccid> :)
<[_uplink_] > well, I got help yesterday and I downloaded the RIGHT driver for it
<levon> pci deamon pciu=firmware and pci3945 is actual driver
<levon> load thoughs up see what happens
<[_uplink_] > and it was SHOWING up, and my network too. but when I tried to connect. It would stay on 28% saying "Configuring device"
<[_uplink_] > I tried to connect throw the network manager GUI
<levon> uplink
<levon> dont pay attention to the connection
<levon> its always wrong
<[_uplink_] > ;/
<levon> mine says its at 2%
<levon> but im connected strong
<levon> :P
<[_uplink_] > OMG
<[_uplink_] > LOL
<levon> has something to do with the driver
<levon> but your pages should be fast
<[_uplink_] > it was something with 34XX
<omega_point> hi
<[_uplink_] > something like that
<levon> yes
<levon> 3945
<[_uplink_] > I just remember it had 34XX on it
<chemist109> [_uplink_] : type: lspci
<chemist109> and it should tell you what you have
<[_uplink_] > on the terminal ?
<levon> yep
<omega_point> I have a not-that-important question but it's more about how bash works than anything else
<levon> and im pretty positive that its going to be pci
<[_uplink_] > 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g]  802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<levon> lol
<[_uplink_] > -.-"
<levon> :P
<omega_point> someone willing to give me a hand?
<[_uplink_] > :D
<sumguy231> omega_point: maybe if you ask it.
<levon> so its a pci express tranciever
<omega_point> ok
<levon> now you should ask how do you set that driver up
<levon> www.google.com
<[_uplink_] > yeah, built in
<levon> hold on ill look
<[_uplink_] > yeah, how do I  ?
<[_uplink_] > sure
<[_uplink_] > :D
<omega_point> I've installed VMD, a molecular dynamics visualization program, and I did it wrong, because if I type VMD it doesn't run, just because it's not installed where it's supposed to be
<omega_point> (the question is not about that)
<omega_point> the thing is I've been reading about .bashrc and .bash_profile and where PATH is set
<omega_point> and I've looked into all those files
<levon> okay uplink
<omega_point> there's not a single mention of the "VMD" program
<levon> this is the easiest way i think
<omega_point> but if I type vmd it still looks for the executable
<levon> do you have the windows driver for it
<omega_point> how come?
<levon> the wireless driver?
<omega_point> it doens't say "unknown command", it says that vmd is not where it's supposed to be, so, there must be any reference about it's path
<levon> uplink do you have the driver for the computer but for windows? im thinking from what i read you need to use ndiswrapper for that card
<Morrissey> Hi, I was wondering ... does anyone know I can map "Button 8", which is on my mouse, to the "F12" key on my keyboard?
<Morrissey> I have xbindkeys installed
<[_uplink_] > YES
<[_uplink_] > I HAVE IT
<levon> okay
<[_uplink_] > :D
* [_uplink_]  happy
<nuu> stoft, epimeth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18889/
<levon> uplink do this sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common
<ejupin> Any one have an idea why my screen goes to a blank screensaver after appx. 5 min? I thought I DEselected all the screensaver and power options, but I guess I'm missing something.
<omega_point> (I'm a newbie, if you didn't realise)
<levon> you still with me
<chemist109> omega_point: what exactly does it say when you launch vmd?
<fearless> !wireless
<sumguy231> omega_point: Well it must be somewhere in your $PATH or it wouldn't work at all. That's pretty much all I know. As far as I know, bash doesn't look recursively, though. I assume you have done an echo $PATH to look, right?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[_uplink_] > sure levon
<[_uplink_] > :D:DD
<levon> okay
<omega_point> omega@power:~$ vmd
<omega_point> bash: /usr/local/bin/vmd: /bin/csh: intrprete incorrecto: No existe el fichero  directorio
<levon> then do a sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-source
<stoft> nuu: :)
<chemist109> omega_point: do you have csh installed?  It looks like your program wants that.
<jhutchins> omega_point: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto for how to list what files were installed (and where) by a package.
<sumguy231> That error seems to be telling you that /usr/local/bin/vmd tried to call csh, but you don't have it installed. That likely means it's a script.
<levon> and a final sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<[_uplink_] > uplink@uplink-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common
<[_uplink_] > E: Invalid operation ndiswrapper-common
<[_uplink_] > uplink@uplink-laptop:~$
<omega_point> thing is that although there's no mention of it in .bashrc and all the related files, it still "knows" it has to look for it
<levon> sorry
<[_uplink_] > :D
<levon> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<stoft> bedtime, nn nuu, if sound breaks tomorrow I know who's fault it was... ;)
<chemist109> omega_point: You should try installing csh
<sumguy231> Which launches another executable after doing various things. It might want csh for a reason, so try installing it.
<[_uplink_] > ok
<[_uplink_] > :D
<levon> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-source
<omega_point> ok. Thanks a lot.
<[_uplink_] > is on reading database
<sumguy231> I'm not sure what your question is. Do an echo $PATH. /usr/local/bin/vmd should be in there.
<jhutchins> omega_point: You know that by default, you're running dash not bash, right?
<levon> uplink okay
<sumguy231> I mean /usr/local/bin/, not /usr/local/bin/vmd. sorry.
<levon> hmm is your nick registered
<nuu> stoft: haha gnite ;)
<[_uplink_] > nop
<omega_point> I know nothing by default
<epimeth> nuu, you here?
<omega_point> I'm a complete newbie
<[_uplink_] > wanna join a blank chan ?
<nuu> yup epimeth
<jhutchins> sumguy231: Subdirectories of the path shouldn't be added to the path by programs.  In any case, the $PATH variable is only updated when the shell is started.
<ko12upt> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> what are the differences between dash and bash?
<omega_point> when I open a terminal I'm using dash?
<ko12upt> #help
<jhutchins> omega_point: Yup.
<ko12upt> uplink
<[_uplink_] > YES ?
<ko12upt> its still levon go here #levonsndiswrapper
<chemist109> omega_point: Are you using feisty?
<sumguy231> jhutchins: Yeah, I know. What are you referring to?
<jhutchins> omega_point: Anyway, there's a command on that page I sent you that will list what vmd installed where.  There might be some doc or man files you can read to get started.
<omega_point> my question is not about how to install something "right", it's more about "how things work". I just want to understand how, if there was no mention of  vmd at .bashrc, etc, it still knew it had to look for it
<ko12upt> uplink just click it and you will go
<omega_point> yes, feisty
<[_uplink_] > OK, thank you
<ko12upt> yep
<jhutchins> omega_point: No, it "recursed" the path, following the subdirectories.
<sumguy231> There probably isn't mention of vmd, but there should be mention of /usr/local/bin, the directory it is in.
<[_uplink_] > no one in there -.-"
<levon> uplink ill help you there #helloimhere
<omega_point> it's not even there, vmd is in /home/omega/vmd/vmd1- --something--
<[_uplink_] > :D
<[_uplink_] > thank yYOU
<chemist109> omega_point: what does: which vmd    say?
<sumguy231> According to bash there is a /usr/local/bin/vmd, though.
<levon> lol just go to channel ill help you there lol
<sumguy231> And yes, 'which vmd' will tell you exactly where the executable you are running is located.
<omega_point> it says /usr/local/bin/vmd
<sumguy231> Then that's where it is. And /usr/local/bin should always be in your PATH, therefore bash knows what to do when you type 'vmd'.
<omega_point> ok ok ok
<omega_point> I get it
<omega_point> I'll take a look to the webpage you showed me
<omega_point> ok
<omega_point> well
<omega_point> thabks a lot
<omega_point> thanks sumguy231, thanks chemist109
<chemist109> welcome
<sumguy231> Alright. "Morrisey has left this server" - Wow, Morrisey was here? I should have asked him for an autograph or something.
<sumguy231> :)
<chemist109> Are you sure you WANTED Morrisey's autograph?
<sumguy231> Sure, I enjoy his musical stylings. Not the solo career stuff though, I've never heard any of it. :)
<sparr> how can i make the thunderbird composer soft-wrap long lines?
<BloodyTux> hi
<BloodyTux> anyone need help
<Sleepy_Coder> BloodyTux: My girlfriend just broke up with me. :<
* Sleepy_Coder needs sexual healin
<Sleepy_Coder> 0.o  Oops...wrong network.
* Sleepy_Coder hides *
* BloodyTux pats Sleepy_Coder on the back
<BloodyTux> don't worry... be happy :)
<BloodyTux> eventually you'll find someone else
* Sleepy_Coder makes love to the FreeBSD logo
<BloodyTux> there's other fish in the sea, to bad most of them are ugly or uber fat
<Sleepy_Coder> :<
* Sleepy_Coder kidnaps Nemo
<BloodyTux> lol
* BloodyTux kidnaps dory >;)
<Sleepy_Coder> whoo!
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* BloodyTux keeps dory in the closet in fear that Sleppy_Coder might take her
<BloodyTux> :(
<BloodyTux> :) sorry
<BloodyTux> !Daisuke-Ido
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daisuke-ido - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> ouch your not popular :D
<Sleepy_Coder> ahahaha
<BloodyTux> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<BloodyTux> ooooohhh disss
<Sleepy_Coder> !mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sleepy_Coder> :<
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Sleepy_Coder> ubotu was never hugged as a child. :<
* Sleepy_Coder stops messing around now. :p
* BloodyTux also stops in fear naiolith will ban him again :(
<epimeth> how do I raise screen brightness?
<BloodyTux> the costly way or click a couple buttons way?
<Sleepy_Coder> ahaha
<sichemist> epimeth: you can adjust the gamma with system settings> monitor & display
<epimeth> sichemist: not gamma, brightness
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you get the gamma *just* right, you get super powers
<sichemist> epimeth: I don't know how you can do that except by adjusting your monitor.  Gamma was a poor second choice.
<mardi> isin't brightness adjustment on the montior itslef?
<epimeth> thats just it... its a lappy... I was playing with the fn keys... dimmer worked, brightness does not!
<sichemist> oops :)
<mardi> ouch
<epimeth> no! not oops, not ouch! help!!!! :-p
<mardi> is it still under warrenty? :p
<stdin> epimeth: echo 100 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<stdin> maybe
<sichemist> roommate's home-- WITH ICE CREAM!
<Daisuke_Ido> brightness down doesn't work either?
<sichemist> gotta go!
<Daisuke_Ido> ice cream...  mmm
<sichemist> Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream
<Daisuke_Ido> see, i'm more of a vermonty python man
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, i have a paper to finish writing, and hopefully i won't cry because i'm out of time and need 3 more pages
<dogatemycomputer> quit
<dominic_> can anyone help me play avi format in any multi-media players...?
<stdin> dominic_: avi isn't a format, it's a container, it's probably divx or something. you probably need w32codecs
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<dominic_> thanks
<thompa> i dont have any network applet
<thompa> its gone for some reason and nothing to add
<satempler> stdin: in ubuntu installing gstreamer ffmpeg plugin was able to play wmv
<Lars_G> Question, in kde/kubuntu who/what/how determines how to call pmount?
<stdin> satempler: most kde apps use xine, not gstreamer. so that wouldn't work
<satempler> to play divx you need libxine-extracodecs and in adept set to install ubuntu-restricted-extras then un mark them
<satempler> ya
<thompa> anyone know of a good instan messager, one with japanese sounding name, cant remember
<Lars_G> I ask because I have an USB SD reader, and it's being automounted RO
<satempler> that what i thought
<satempler> the gstreamer plugins install lots of codecs it relies on
<satempler> so install then remove just the gstreamer plugin
<satempler> you will still have the codecs
<shamrockaudio> I accidently added an http address to the repositories and locked them all up. how do i fix it???
<lettuce> what's the kde equivilant of "System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager"
<Daisuke_Ido> thompa: gaim/pidgin and kopete are the two big ones
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: there isn't one, afaik
<thompa> Daisuke_Ido: do any work with web cam
<stdin> shamrockaudio: Kmenu -> Run Command. type in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the line
<lettuce> afaik?
<Daisuke_Ido> i honestly don't know
<stdin> lettuce: just look around the kmenu
<Daisuke_Ido> as far as i know
<satempler> to get rid of the autoremove listing for the codecs just highlight them in a terminal copy the listing then do sudo apt-get install then paste the listing
<thompa> Daisuke_Ido: there wascould remember like gamuchi or something one other like yahoo , wish i
<thompa> *touchpad error
<shamrockaudio> stdn: tried to...says I don't have permission
<stdin> shamrockaudio: that's what kdesu is for, it opens it as root
<thompa> one problem cant find any wireless applet or anthing, since update
<satempler> needs to be a kubuntu version of the restricted extras that will install libxine-extracodecs and libxvid
<shamrockaudio> stdn: gotcha
<shamrockaudio> thx
<stdin> no problem :)
<Daisuke_Ido> gyachi or something like that?
<thompa> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> thompa: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/index_gyache.php
<thompa> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> it hasn't been updated in some time though
<Lars_G> plits?
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i havnt seen intelikey in a while...
<thompa> anyone know how to get wireless applet back or what its called?
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: pretty sure i saw him yesterday
<stdin> thompa: you mean kwifimanager ?
<Daisuke_Ido> wonder if anyone in here's running any sort of seen script...  doubtful
<stdin> thompa: or knetworkmanager
<stdin> thompa: there are 2, I think knetworkmanager is default tho
<Daisuke_Ido> as of feisty, yes, knetworkmanager is the default
<thompa> stdin: thanks i messed something up in ubuntu, maybe i removed it
<lettuce> for kubuntu feisty, is there a way to more easily install video card drivers like in ubuntu? Or do I have to do it the old way?
<thompa> it doesnyt help that im on new macbook with madwifi
<stdin> thompa: feisty works great with my Atheros card (madwifi)
<thompa> stdin: is it an intel macbook
<stdin> no, toshiba satellite pro
<hakaisou> question.
<hakaisou> I'm running edgy right now, should I upgrade to fiesty?
<thompa> stdin: there is only one beta driver for this and its ify
<stdin> hakaisou: if you want to, you don't have to tho
<thompa> intel duo core cant use stable mdwifi
<stdin> glad I got the single core version then
<hakaisou> are there any reasons why I should update?
<stdin> hakaisou: newer, more up-to-data packages
<lettuce> hakaisou: feisty is nice, I would suggest updating
<hakaisou> ok then.
<hakaisou> updating
<stdin> supports newer hardware and newer features to
<stdin> and better wifi support
<lettuce> for kubuntu feisty, is there a way to more easily install video card drivers like in ubuntu? Or do I have to do it the old way?
<levon> uplink anywere lol
<hakaisou> I have a desktop with the router right on top of it, so wifi is no real advantage to me.  but good to know :D
<Midspeed> hi everybody, i forgot how to configure my kubuntu system i only remember that i used to use dpkg-reconfigure
<Midspeed> and i forgot the rest, can somebody help me
<stdin> Midspeed: to configure what?
<Midspeed> video card, sound card all that stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: you seem to be in the know, why is support for rt2500 so poor now?  i recently went to a wired connection instead of wifi, but if i ever had to go wireless, i'd like to know i could.
<Midspeed> where it asks about keyboard
<levon> uplink hello
<Daisuke_Ido> Midspeed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Midspeed> thanks
<levon> uplink you here
<levon> uplink you here
<Daisuke_Ido> levon: uplink left
<levon> i noticed
<levon> flood by accident lol
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: not sure, wifi drivers are notorious tho
<lettuce> can someone give me the link for the kubuntu feisty video card drivers how to page?
<soulrider> is anyone here using the aria2 script for pacman ?
<stdin> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soulrider> oops, wrong channel
<lettuce> thanks
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: rt2500 driver is in beta stage too
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> i remember it working perfectly in edgy, but it hasn't been a concern for a few months
<Daisuke_Ido> impressive though, i still have decent signals coming from three local wifi routers without having my antenna hooked up
<clinton> can someone help me mount a partition?
<stdin> what's the problem ?
<alias8604> new to linux, tried mounting, think i put it wrong command somehwere
<stdin> what command did you put in?
<alias8604> i dont remember anymore, but when i try to access the partition, it doesnt show any of the files
<alias8604> tried unmounting it, but it says something about cannot create link
<stdin> what's the device (eg /dev/had1), what's the file system and where do you want to mount it?
<alias8604> its /dev/sda7 ntfs /media/sda7
<stdin> dose the command "mount" show it as mounted?
<alias8604> no
<just-this-time> !l18n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l18n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> alias8604: so the command you want is "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/sda7 -o umask=0000"
<just-this-time> !l10n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l10n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> oi
<ubuntu> alguem tc em portugues ?
<Daisuke_Ido> !pt | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> ok obrigado
<alias8604> its telling me its already mounted or busy
<stdin> post the output of the command
<alias8604> mount: /dev/sda7 already mounted or /media/sda7 busy
<lettuce> has anyone here ever set up beryl in kubuntu?
<stdin> what does "mount | grep sda7" show then?
<BloodyTux> hello
<lettuce> does kubuntu fiesty have xgl built in like ubuntu does?
<epimeth> I can't find *anything* on lcd brightness... only "acpi should handle it"
<stdin> lettuce: ubuntu doesn't have xgl built in
<epimeth> wtf?!?!?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu doesn't have xgl built in, it has aiglx enabled
<lettuce> feisty does
<stdin> lettuce: nope
<epimeth> anybody know how to brighten the screen if my fn+f10 isn't working?
<alias8604> i put that in and it didnt do anything
<Daisuke_Ido> two completely different things (that aim to accomplish the same task, though one is more elegant by far)
<lettuce> yes it does, I installed beryl on it and it worked. I didn't install xgl and someone told me that xgl already came with fiesty
<stdin> epimeth: something like: echo 100 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<dominic_> guys im having problem with apt-get update
<stdin> lettuce: xgl no, aiglx yes
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: no, no it doesn't.  beryl runs on aiglx as well
<Daisuke_Ido> whoever told you xgl came with feisty was wrong
<lettuce> well I know
<stdin> alias8604: post the output of mount to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BloodyTux> what's xgl? feels noobish
<BloodyTux> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BloodyTux> ohg
<BloodyTux> *oh
<lettuce> so does kubuntu have aiglx insalled already?
<epimeth> stdin: tee: /proc/acpt/videa/VGA/LCD/brightness: Invalid argument
<dominic_> Fetched 27.6kB in 1s (21.3kB/s)
<dominic_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  muletivers/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<dominic_> Reading package lists... Done
<dominic_> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl feisty-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<dominic_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<dominic_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<stdin> lettuce: yeaah
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: yes
<dominic_> i get that problem now...
<stdin> epimeth: not videa, video
<alias8604> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18898/
<BloodyTux> is X not in kubuntu? i compiled tweak and it said Xlibs not found
<lettuce> beryl won't work for some reason. has anyone else here installed it on feisty?
<epimeth> stdin: you know thats what I wrote :-p
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: you need dev packages
<BloodyTux> lettuce: i'm going to on sunday once i get my new graphics card
<BloodyTux> oh
<BloodyTux> how do i get those?
<BloodyTux> whats the package names
<BloodyTux> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: uyes, beryl works fine on feisty
<stdin> epimeth: take a look in the /proc/acpi/ directory for a file called "brightness"
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: no idea, search adept
<BloodyTux> k
<dominic_> help me please...
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: what sort of video care are you running?
<dominic_> Fetched 27.6kB in 1s (21.3kB/s)
<dominic_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  muletivers/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<dominic_> Reading package lists... Done
<dominic_> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl feisty-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<dominic_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<dominic_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<stdin> !paste | dominic_
<ubotu> dominic_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste dominic_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste dominic_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> wow, i was late on that one
<Daisuke_Ido> and screwed up, too :)
<BloodyTux> nice dai
<lettuce> i have an nvidia 6600
<lettuce> and drivers are installed
<just-this-time> pls remind me wher do I change/switch language of all the KDE desktop    ?
<epimeth> stdin: its exactly where you said
<Daisuke_Ido> system settings > regional settings
<BloodyTux> my current card is a ATI 3d Rage Pro...
<lettuce> is there a guide for installing beryl directly on kubuntu feisty?
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: sudo apt-get install beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> that's all there is to it
<Daisuke_Ido> what is the problem you're having with beryl?
<Jucato> lettuce: see the guides in the topic in #ubuntu-effects
<lettuce> I installed t but when I run it everything screws up and I can't drag windows and it just a big mess
<stdin> dominic_: do this: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 49A120FD1135D466 ; gpg --export -a 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<Daisuke_Ido> define "everything screws up"
<Daisuke_Ido> no window decorations?
<dominic_> thanks stdin, im gonna try now
<dominic_> nope it didn't work
<LHoT> hello!
<epimeth> stdin: its exactly where you said.... what do I do with it?
<LHoT> hey _4str0
<stdin> dominic_: what faild?
<LHoT> you werent in #beryl
<stdin> epimeth: you put the percentage of brightness in to it, eg "echo 50 |sudo tee /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness" would put it at 50%
<dominic_> it didnt' resolve the apt-get update problem
<ccherrett2> I am trying to connect to my wireless using WEP. with no encryption all is fine but I am struggling with the wep side of things
<dominic_> ok, nevermind... but i get this new error
<ccherrett2> i have tried using the gui in fiesty
<dominic_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  muletivers/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<dominic_> Reading package lists... Done
<dominic_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<lettuce> it screws up by just not working. It's hard to describe. beryls come on and runs but there's no bare to drage things by and it isn't working properly at all
<dominic_> sorry about the paste, hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> !it doesn't work
<ccherrett2> and it works to connect me as long as I have WEP turned off
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it doesn't work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ccherrett2> anyone have any pointers for mew?
<Daisuke_Ido> saying "it doesn't work" isn't very helpful
<ccherrett2> me
<LHoT> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Daisuke_Ido> i THINK you're missing a single line in your xorg.conf
<lettuce> that't not all i said though...i described it just keep reading
<ccherrett2> ubotu: it does not establish a connection
<BloodyTux> !wep | ccherrett2
<LHoT> ubotu is a bot...
<ubotu> ccherrett2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> there we go
<LHoT> lol
<LHoT> hey bt!
<LHoT> Im back!
<ccherrett2> wow great bot!
<LHoT> lol
<BloodyTux> takes like 2 minutes to respong...
<LHoT> :)
<BloodyTux> *respond
<ccherrett2> BloodyTux: time for a rewrite
<BloodyTux> da
<LHoT> hey BloodyTux, my comp freezes whenever I try to log out
<BloodyTux> sucks to be you!
<LHoT> Kubuntu 7.04 64 bit
<BloodyTux> nah i'm jk
<LHoT> lol
<LHoT> :)
<just-this-time> removable are mountable by root only
<lettuce> so you said that you have feisty and that if you just run "sudo apt-get install beryl" that it will work with no problem?
<LHoT> can you help me?
<just-this-time> Iw ant to be mountable automatically
<BloodyTux> did you install the kdm theme manager?
<LHoT> ...
<just-this-time> !removable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LHoT> you lost me
<xanatoscraven> actually that should be 'beryl-kubuntu'
* LHoT is a total nook
<BloodyTux> sometimes that screws it all up
<LHoT> noob*
<BloodyTux> ...
<LHoT> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: should
<LHoT> Im learning tho
* BloodyTux secretly renames LHoT as nook
<LHoT> lol
<LHoT> I am NOT a greedy racoon.
<LHoT> >.<
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought that was nanook
<LHoT> nah
<LHoT> nook
<LHoT> Tom Nook
<LHoT> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<LHoT> and then there Tanooki
<LHoT> :)
<BloodyTux> ewww gamcube
<xanatoscraven> lolz, giant tanuki balls
<LHoT> well that was actually a NES refferece
<LHoT> ...
<LHoT> wow
<BloodyTux> he is also in the stupid animal game for GC
<LHoT> I suck at typing
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: now give it a shot
<BloodyTux> animal crossing thats it
<LHoT> so, any hely
<LHoT> yep!
<BloodyTux> !offtopic|myself
<Daisuke_Ido> tanooki: mario turns into a statue, otherwise acts as the racoon suit
<ubotu> myself: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LHoT> lol
<xanatoscraven> heh
<epimeth> stdin: I showed you the error I got
<BloodyTux> :P
<just-this-time> FYI https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html guide is lacking switchiing language info
<lettuce> beryl begins to open, the bouncing ruby is under the mouse for along time but beryl never starts
<epimeth> stdin: it didn't work the first time, it won't work the second :-)
<lettuce> I'll try and re-install beryl
<BloodyTux> pie :)
<Daisuke_Ido> no need yet
<Daisuke_Ido> open a terminal
<BloodyTux> people who want to talk about pie meet in offtopic
<lettuce> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo killall beryl-manager
<LHoT> hmmmm.... !rtfm | me
<Jucato> !locale | just-this-time
<ubotu> just-this-time: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<LHoT> awww
<Jucato> just-this-time: how about that one?
<LHoT> theres no !rtfm?
<stdin> epimeth: run "cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness" to see the values it accepts
<LHoT> that blows
<epimeth> stdin: great... 50 and 90 *do* seem to work, but it doesn't change the brightness
<lettuce> beryl-manager: no process killed
<Daisuke_Ido> we're going to test this to see what happens, lettuce
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl --replace
<epimeth> levels:  100 57 0 14 28 43 57 71 86 100
<epimeth> current: 0
<epimeth> 50 and 90 worked, 100 doesn't
<epimeth> but reguarless, the brightness doesn't change
<LHoT> BloodyTux: has _4str0 been around lately?
<epimeth> whoa
<stdin> epimeth: same here, 100 never works, but brightness dose change for me
<epimeth> 86 worked
<epimeth> cool
<BloodyTux> i dun tink to
<epimeth> cheers stdin
<BloodyTux> *toe
<just-this-time> tyvm jucato
<stdin> np :)
<LHoT> ???
<epimeth> but now how do I get my acpi buttons to work :-)
<BloodyTux> haven't seen him since last night
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: anything?
<LHoT> okay
<BloodyTux> i want lettuce!
<BloodyTux> me me me!
<lettuce> ok, everything passed and it says "reloading options"
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<Daisuke_Ido> got some wobbly windows?
* BloodyTux eats lettuce's head
<lettuce> noooo!!
<BloodyTux> :P'''
<xanatoscraven> @.@
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe head of lettuce...
* BloodyTux starts dripping blood
<BloodyTux> ewwwww ketchup
<lettuce> that's my only head!
<BloodyTux> hahahaha
<Daisuke_Ido> you poor girl
<BloodyTux> you don't even know how bad the sounded in my head
<lettuce> the windows are doing the same thing that beryl did before
<lettuce> :(
<stdin> !msg | dominic_
<ubotu> dominic_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<BloodyTux> "that's my only head"!!! HAHAHAHA
* BloodyTux is rofling
<nflava> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> see if you can run beryl-manager from a terminal
<stdin> !tar | dominic_
<ubotu> dominic_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<xanatoscraven> shouldn't you be dripping wate--AAAAGH MY HAND WHY DID YOU DO THAT
<BloodyTux> ???
<dominic_> wow, it like automated bots.... fast and responsive. lmao
<BloodyTux>  pie
<BloodyTux> cool pie
<xanatoscraven> lettuce, do you still not have window borders and whatnot?
<dominic_> forget it
<stdin> !offtopic | BloodyTux
<Daisuke_Ido> xanatoscraven: that's the issue
<ubotu> BloodyTux: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BloodyTux> :)
<BloodyTux> i know i know
<lettuce> more borders disapeared
<BloodyTux> no one is in that channel though :(
<lettuce> and the terminal still says"reloading options
<stdin> BloodyTux: only 352 people
<nflava> is glib a package i download? i was trying to ./configure a folder with xchat but i get an error about glib
<xanatoscraven> go into a terminal and type "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<xanatoscraven> look for the line Section "Screen"
<BloodyTux> no one is talking
<Daisuke_Ido> xanatoscraven: i had him add the add visuals line
<xanatoscraven> is the line Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" there at all?
<xanatoscraven> oh.. crap, heh
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<BloodyTux> btw theres 27 people in offtopic....
<stdin> BloodyTux: not the point, -offtopic is for general chat, #kubuntu is for support only
<Daisuke_Ido> next option is set the render mode to copy
<BloodyTux> yea
<lettuce> i can't get to anything. have to restart. be back in a bit
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<Daisuke_Ido> he could have gotten kwin back just as easily :\
<xanatoscraven> well, that's the first and last time I bother, lol
<intelikey> how old is debian woody ?     cause one or more packages in kubuntu dapper are also in woody,   does that mean there has been no new development in the last 6 years ?
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: told you he was around
<alias8604> alright, im back, any more suggestions stdin?
<nflava> anyone know anything about my Q?
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: if you can get beryl-manager launched, i have an idea
<soulrider> hey intelikey
<lettuce> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf resulted in "failed to open device"
<intelikey> soulrider
<lettuce> ok, let me see
<soulrider> intelikey: thats one thing that bothers me aobut ubuntu, getting an updated package is a biznich
<stdin> alias8604: try a reboot (if you haven't already)
<alias8604> reboot or relog?
<stdin> alias8604: reboot
<alias8604> k
<lettuce> ok, beryl manager launched
<soulrider> intelikey: how did the hoary to feisty upgrade go ?
<intelikey> nflava build-essential
<lettuce> btw, when i launch it fromt he terminal, i get an error report, do you want to see what it says?
<Daisuke_Ido> pastebin it
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: damn, you beat me
<intelikey> soulrider i aborted before i got started.
<soulrider> intelikey: oh
<soulrider> intelikey: have you tried any other disrtos?
<soulrider> i mean, packages in ubuntu tend to be old
<lettuce> how do i pastebin stuff?
<soulrider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> soulrider working on a dsl/woody thing right now
<soulrider> intelikey: i see
<soulrider> your machine is 686 right ?
<lettuce> ok pasted
<intelikey> soulrider yes  slack rh mdk      and some not so major distros
<soulrider> now give si the link
<Daisuke_Ido> url?
<lettuce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18900/
<soulrider> intelikey: Arch? im running it now
<stdin> !baddevice | lettuce
<ubotu> lettuce: If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<intelikey> no never see arch
<soulrider> intelikey: why dont you try it out ?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, yeah, ignore that
<intelikey> soulrider dialup
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: right-click the beryl manager icon and go to advanced beryl options > rendering path > copy
<BloodyTux> i'm installing random junk, i need help
<soulrider> intelikey: damn! how can you live with dualup?
<soulrider> and intelikey the iso is really small actually
<soulrider> BloodyTux: lol, what junk
<soulrider> ?
<intelikey> i not only can live with it.  i can live without it too....
<lettuce> ok, done
<BloodyTux> the kde-addon, kde-extra, that random junk
<soulrider> intelikey: i cant live without internet
<BloodyTux> kde-multimedia
<soulrider> i mean, i use it a lot
<BloodyTux> kde-graphics
<clinton> ok, now its telling me it cant mount it
<soulrider> i can live without it, its just annoying not to have it
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce: now right click and switch the window manager to beryl
<lettuce> hey....dude
<soulrider> BloodyTux: you know how to use adept right ?
<jean-marie> hi
<lettuce> it's working
<BloodyTux> yea
<lettuce> :D
<soulrider> BloodyTux: arent the packages there ?
<Daisuke_Ido> really now
<BloodyTux> thats what i'm using and its taking FOREVER
<lettuce> thank you so much for your help
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> glad i could be of service
<BloodyTux> 87% for like 5 minutes
<alias8604> stdin, now when i try to access it its saying its not mounted
<stdin> alias8604: post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to pastebin
<ccherrett2> BloodyTux: I went through the trouble shooting and there was nothing in there that helped
<stdin> alias8604: l is a lowercase L
<BloodyTux> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<BloodyTux> try pie
<BloodyTux> or PANAMA CANAL
<BloodyTux> sorry, really hyper, need to walk dog
<ccherrett2> BloodyTux: this is not my first time setting up WEP but this round is causing me trouble
<BloodyTux> like naiolith told me to do... i don't have a dog...
<alias8604> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18901/
<ccherrett2> anyone have any help?
<just-this-time> WEP is a pain I opened wireless without password happy now
<ccherrett2> just-this-time: so you run wide open?
<Daisuke_Ido> ccherrett2: what exactly's the issue?  won't connect with wep?
<just-this-time> well PC has its passwords you know
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: yeahm
<just-this-time> let neighbours use a little the net
<Daisuke_Ido> ccherrett2: are you using knetworkmanager?
<alias8604> just-this-time: sooooo, where do you live? =P
<ccherrett2> as soon as wep is enabled I cannot get it to connect
<stdin> alias8604: is there anything in /media/sda7 now?
<just-this-time> haha far from you alias8604
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: I was using a new one with fiesty
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: let me check
<Daisuke_Ido> the default one
<ccherrett2> yes
<BloodyTux> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<alias8604> theres stuff in the partition, but its not showing up
<BloodyTux> :D
<BloodyTux> i love that
<Daisuke_Ido> standard wep (a 10 digit hex key)?
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: yes it is knetworkmanager
<stdin> alias8604: and what does "mountpoint /media/sda7" show?
<alias8604> no such file or directory
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: I was using  a higher encryption
<ccherrett2> like 20 hex
<ccherrett2> 128bit
<ccherrett2> 26hex
<alias8604> sorry, forgot the a, it says its not a mountpoint
<BloodyTux> i used 123y3294236597437529834572304hex
<BloodyTux> lot ofdecrypting
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: I am using the right ESSID
<Daisuke_Ido> try using a 10 digit hex as the passphrase
<dominic_>  me... 14323465 bit hex only very secure
<stdin> alias8604: ok, so try "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/sda7 -o umask=0000"
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: I will that now
<Daisuke_Ido> and (this is weird but) WEP 40/104-bit hex in knetworkmanager
<dominic_> and it 5 letter ascii
<alias8604> aha, its working now, ty
<alias8604> will it auto mount on boot now?
<stdin> alias8604: you can add a line to /etc/fstab to make it auto mount
<alias8604> alright
<stdin> alias8604: like "/dev/sda7 /media/sda7 ntfs defaults,umask=0000 0 0"
<Daisuke_Ido> ccherrett2: i shall return shortly, don't go anywhere, i need a smoke
<alias8604> should i just use the same syntax as the other ones?
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: thanks just trying to connect
<stdin> alias8604: yeah
<stdin> alias8604: that was just a generic example
<BloodyTux> zing process is that no matter what room youre wanting to straighten up, the rules are essentially the same  heres a four-step guide to get started, which also includes 13 strategies to prevent you from procrastinating along the way:
<epimeth> GARRRR
<BloodyTux> wtf
<BloodyTux> sorry
<BloodyTux> stupid klipper
<BloodyTux> zing process is that no matter what room youre wanting to straighten up, the rules are essentially the same  heres a four-step guide to get started, which also includes 13 strategies to prevent you from procrastinating along the way:
<BloodyTux> ARGGHHHHH
<BloodyTux> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<BloodyTux> there we go
<BloodyTux> thats my error
<alias8604> ty very much stdin, bye, time for dinner
<stdin> BloodyTux: install kde-devel, it installs everything you'll need
<stdin> alias8604: no problem :)
<ubuntu> :D
<BloodyTux> :( my sis's internet isn't working with kubuntu 6.10
<BloodyTux> she's using a dell laptop and our router isn't bein recognized
<nflava> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<BloodyTux> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ccherrett2: any luck?
<nflava> hm
<BloodyTux> DAI!!!! OMG LONG TIME NO SEE
<Daisuke_Ido> i've been here for the past few hours
<ubuntu> LINUX ON LAPTOP RULZ0R!
<stdin> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ccherrett2> Daisuke_Ido: no same trouble
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh
<LHo1> go away noob
<BloodyTux> sush
<Daisuke_Ido> that was about the only idea i had :\
<BloodyTux> i am not a noob
<ccherrett2> ok thanks for the help
<nflava> can i upgrade my ubuntu or do i need to do a fresh install of kubuntu?
<LHo1> not you
<LHo1> although...
<BloodyTux> :) good
<LHo1> ^_^
<ubuntu> sudo update-manager -d
<LHo1> :P
<BloodyTux> !dubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> !pubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> !cafebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cafebuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LHo1> !goobuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goobuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LHo1> it lies
<trpr> abuse the bot more
<BloodyTux> :( they don't know aany of them
<BloodyTux> i was seeing if it had info on some derivatives
<intelikey> hmmmm.  Removing sed ...
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing sed (--purge):
<trpr> msg it
<intelikey>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/sed.prerm: line 9:  2555 Segmentation fault      install-info --quiet --remove sed
<LHo1> Goobuntu it a modified Ubuntu made by Google.
<LHo1> :)
<ubuntu> "] 
<ubuntu> :] 
<LHo1> so its awesome in other words
<BloodyTux> cool
<intelikey> i guess i'll have to rm the prerm script.
<LHo1> but they dont want to release it to the public for some reason
<LHo1> :(
<BloodyTux> :(
<LHo1> wtf?
<Jucato> it's not technically a "distribution", so they don't have to release anything
<LHo1> it says my name is LHo1...
<LHo1> what happened
<LHo1> :(
<LHoT> ...
<LHoT> yay!
<LHoT> :)
<surgy> hi
<jooshi> hi, I am using kubuntu feisty and for some reason firefox and konqueror both crash
<hakaisou> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<hakaisou> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<hakaisou> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mcgrady> hello
<hakaisou> help!
<hakaisou> I've lost all audio!
<Dezine> Oi, friggin Windows, I turned it off last night and haven't used my pc.. turn it on and the windows boot loader is magically gone.. dumb thing.. I  just installed kubuntu over it, the hell with it
<LHoT> good
<LHoT> :)
<LHoT> :P
<Dezine> like seriously, the only way to fix it is to install it all over again. I tried just fixing the mbr, nope, dumb thing
<hakaisou> yea, only way to get it back would be a full reinstall
<Dezine> Gonna have to learn GIMP or get used to photoshop 7 lol
<hakaisou> M$ is a pain like that
<raylu> er...
<raylu> which bootloader do you want?
<raylu> you shouldn't have to reinstall an entire OS for the bootloader
<Dezine> no
<Dezine> like
<Dezine> er
<Dezine> It's hard to explain
<raylu> lol, I see that
<Dezine> it's the boot loader for Windows but like, doing fixmbr doesn't work.
<raylu> o.0
<dominic_> i got to play avi on MKplayer. but the sound is so freaking low..... my sound runs fine in youtube and playing mp3 music.... any suggestion?
<raylu> what's wrong with grub?
<hakaisou> Grub redirects to the windows bootloader IIR correctly
<Dezine> nuthin, I didn't have linux on here at the time
<Jucato> ntldr
<Dezine> plus windows keeps screwing up
<hakaisou> Hi jucato
<Jucato> hello hakai
<Jucato> sou
<hakaisou> long time no see
<Jucato> (sorry bout that :P)
<Dezine> For some reason it wouldn't show up in grub and I spent forever trying to
<hakaisou> no it was my fault
<hakaisou> Kubuntu went all screwy, and i said screw it for a while
<dominic_> anyone can help me?
<hakaisou> But Windows went screwy too, So I came back.  I got WoW to work, so I doubt that i'm going back to M$oft
<raylu> dominic_, try digging through the MKplayer settings :P
<Dezine> To be truthful I plan on getting a mac for my design work, leave linux on my pc and get a macbook
<Dezine> Windows seems to break on me all the time
<hakaisou> *shrug*
<Dezine> restart, nothing crazy going on and I can't boot and I'm starting at a blue screen and a useless error message
<Dezine> staring*
<hakaisou> Hilariously enough, every time that I would reboot, Windows would say that it has recovered from a serious error.
<Dezine> lol
<Dezine> Well, I would look up the error message and find about ten different causes, most seem like guesses
<Dezine> I want to get Photoshop CS on here, couldn't get it to work last time though
<dominic_> holy shit... i did what i told you.. changed the audio driver output. restart it and FUCK my laptop was so Freaking loud... scared the shitty out of me... thanks raylu
<Dezine> nice
<dominic_> thats not nice dezine
<Dezine> o, well, it is cuz it's fixed
<dominic_> ok got problem again now.... when i play techpara.avi.... the video and audio are off sync...
<dominic_> how do i fix that now. shit.
<ejupin> dominic_:how bout we watch the lanuage.. i know youre excited, but... :)
<dominic_> lol
<dominic_> fine sorry
<ejupin> dominic_:ty
<intelikey> if i use an app built for a different libc subversion will it puke ?
<Dezine> Hm, doesn't Linux have about as much market share as OS X? Adobe needs to start sporting some linux aps.
<intelikey> i've got sed built for   libc-2.3.2.so   but  libc-2.3.6.so  is in use   what are the chances that sed will hose things ?
<weswh-> i got a new monitor today...to run dual screen with my existing 17"...and I have them pretty decently matched color wise. but the one thing that is really amazing me - the new monitor, shows the KDE gears etc. in the background of the konquerer windows. but when I drag the window to the old screen, I can't see those gears AT ALL. I have not been able to find any other kind of color ref thing that the original monitor "doesn't see" or an
<weswh-> and the shade of gray that it is...I can see in the color chart fine
<intelikey> ok it's looking more and more like i may get this debian woody live CD to do what i want it too.   using some ubuntu dapper apps in it...   so it's not debian nor ubuntu it's now intelikeyd
<epimeth> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<weswh-> I even took a screen shot, to see if it was some weird KDE setting - but even from the image...I can only see the gears on one screen
<intelikey> epimeth paste at a single post ?    come on....
<andrewt> hi
<epimeth> intelikey: I meant to !paste > epimeth but hit enter by accident :-)
<epimeth> I forgot the url
<epimeth> :-p
<intelikey> oh.   ok.  thought you did that in response to weswh-
<intelikey> your bad is my bad.
<vecina> Help! I cant change my refresh and 60 is killing my eyes :(
* I`ll_Begin lurks around here for no reason.
<intelikey> !refresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vecina> :/
<dominic_> ok i get the same problem with other media player.... there like 1.5 delay playing avi videos
<trpr> how do i change the wallpaper for each virtual desktop? i've been told i should be able to do it, but can't figure out where.
<intelikey> right click the desktop
<trpr> doh. he is gone. i hope he was going to tell me something useful. changing the wallpaper from Configure Desktop changes all of the desktops.. of course berl is running and kde only reports a single virtual desktop despite the pager showing 4... so i was figuring maybe it was berl specific?
<Jucato> trpr: yes. it's beryl not working well with kde's virtual desktops
<Link_Hero_of_Tim> crap, one letter to long
<Link_Hero_of_Tim> ...
<LHoT> I need help with Beryl.
<redfive> LHoT, im running beryl
<redfive> what do you need?
<LHoT> hang on
<LHoT> Ive had some help, let me organize...
<LHoT> I'm running Kubuntu 7.04, with an ATI, I got a lot of help yesterday, and set up an "XGL" desktop session, and Im getting scrambled video,
<LHoT> .*
<eakbas> hi, my fresh feisty installed machine does fsck at every boot-up. why?
<redfive> well, thats a bug i see on nvidia some times
<eakbas> i had no problems with dapper and edgy on the same machin
<redfive> oh really
<redfive> did you tru AIGLX?
<LHoT> me?
<pputtabakula> Hi everybody..I installed recently (first time) Kubuntu 7.04..I have IBM thinkpad and I have connected an LG LCD (20LS7D model)
<redfive> yes
<LHoT> no.
<redfive> you can do it on the fly
<redfive> you have the libs installed for it?
<LHoT> im a total noob to linux, so make it simple
<pputtabakula> I would like to get the display on this LCD as secondary display, how can I do that as I see above model not being listed on LG
<ko12upt> uplink?
<redfive> ok, if you have beryl running, right click the beryl icon in systray
<draik> What are some good games that I can get from my repos for Ubuntu 6.10
<LHoT> one sec
<trpr> frozen-bubble!
<ko12upt> tremulous
<LHoT> okay
<LHoT> right click and then
<ko12upt> uplink here
<eakbas> why does feisty do disk check (fsck) at every boot-up?
<draik> Thank you trpr and ko12upt
<redfive> LHoT, this may messup your X session (be prepared to do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE) then go down to "advanced beryl options" and then "rendering platform" and slect AIGXL
<ko12upt> yep
<LHoT> k
<redfive> if you have the libs installed it should reload beryl
<LHoT> k
<LHoT> that it?
<redfive> ya
<LHoT> now log out then in in the XGL?
<redfive> then try opening fivverent programs, or maby restart your box, beryl is bad about that
<LHoT> k
<LHoT> brb
<redfive> just leave it
<redfive> k
<ko12upt> if anyone asks for me have them do a who is command and that should help them out
<ko12upt> thanks
<draik> whois ko12upt
<billytwowilly> I usually use akgregator to read rss feeds, but it's become more convenient to have the rss feeds I read organized on a webpage, can anyone recommend a web based rss reader?
<Jucato> billytwowilly: Google Reader?
<Sleepy_Coder> Anyone else see a trend coming along?  Eventually all programs will be on someone else's computer and we'll all be opening our browsers to check the time or something.  last.fm....rss.... :p
<LHoT> back
<LHoT> redfive: you here?
<billytwowilly> Jucato: nifty. Apparently google makes everything I need;)
<Jucato> :)
<draik> Jucato: HELLO
<draik> Sorry, I forgot about the yelling
<Jucato> hehe hi draik :)
<draik> billytwowilly: Do you like Google Maps?
<billytwowilly> draik: it's decent. I use it mostly because mapquest sucks. I really like google earth
<draik> I love google earth.
<billytwowilly> awesome. I'm using google reader for under 2 minutes and I already found a bug.
<billytwowilly> hint hint, add the atom feed for your email and see what happens;)
<draik> Do a google maps search for directions from "New York, New York" to "Paris, France"
<DarkED> i'm having a problem with kdm
<DarkED> i was running twinview through nVidia's config
<draik> Read direction number 23
<DarkED> now, i want to go back to single mon
<maycolito> good night room
<maycolito> I'm having some issues
<DarkED> so i disconnected my second screen and set the config back to single screen
<DarkED> but when I boot, kdm is really stretched
<maycolito> when I turn off my computer the screen stays black but it will not power off.
<maycolito> I can still switch between terminals but not do anything on them
<maycolito> or login
<DarkED> maycolito: try closing all open apps including beryl before going down for reboot
<maycolito> I have
<DarkED> maycolito: Beryl especially tends to make my system do that
<maycolito> I have even used the shutdown -h -t 0
<maycolito> how could i tell whether Beryl is open or not?
<DarkED> maycolito: hmm... your system is obviously hanging on something... checked any logs?
<maycolito> I don't know how to check them but I'd be hapy to
<DarkED> maycolito: well generally you want to make KDM the display manager in beryl's rightclick config...
<DarkED> maycolito: and sorry but I don't know which logs you should check :)
<maycolito> alright
<maycolito> I will check
<LHo1> hello again
<tony_> hey
<tinyx> how do i play DVDs?
<[_uplink_] > what you have ?
<[_uplink_] > OS
<redfive> hi
<LHoT> put them in a DVD player
<redfive> im here
<LHoT> :P
<LHoT> okay
<[_uplink_] > lol.
<jtt> draik, i like the directions from NY to Paris FR  neet!!
<LHoT> ummm... it didnt work
<hakaisou> damnit...
<hakaisou> i need help with my sound.
<redfive> same thing?
<tinyx> Let me rephrase that so that I don't get a sarcastic response..
<draik> jtt: #23
<tinyx> How do I play a DVD using Kubuntu
<LHoT> and now, everytime I start beryl, it freezes...
<jtt> draik, yeah
<billytwowilly> anyone have google reader setup and have a gmail account? Wanna try something out and confirm for me I found a bug in google reader?
<Gamic> put the dvd in, start kaffeine, press play
<tinyx> It gives me an error
<Gamic> What error?
<LHoT> tinyx: get better codecs
<tinyx> It says the source can't be read
<Gamic> is anything else reading the dvd drive at the time?
<LHoT> tinyx: get automatix
<tinyx> from where?
<redfive> LHoT, ok, well just go back to the same place and clock XGL
<redfive> *clock
<LHoT> tinyx: http://www.getautomatix.com its a simple install, instructions in the wiki
<redfive> *click
<LHoT> I cant start beryl
<[_uplink_] > O_O
<LHoT> itll freeze my system
<maycolito> DarkED: I was looking for beryl
<maycolito> and I don't seem to have it
<redfive> ok
<hitmanWilly> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<redfive> open superusermode konqueror
<LHoT> tinyx: let me know when its installed
<maycolito> DarkED: the only place I could find it was on /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<redfive> LHoT, http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:hmmgmVg3vz4J:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-364264.html+reset+beryl+settings&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<LHoT> I've installed lots of software with Automatix, I've never gotten a single error message
<hitmanWilly> LHoT, but many people have, and very often they are a pain to fix
<Gamic> !WorksForMe|LHoT
<ubotu> LHoT: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tinyx> Forget it.. It's late, I'm tired..
<tinyx> As a great as Ubuntu is... I hate that it takes a 20 step process just to do the most simplest taks.
<hakaisou> I hate to be a bother, but can someone help me fix my sound?
<tinyx> tasks*
<Perrako> Ergh... I have a bit of a problem with default event creation... can anyone give me a hand?
<LHoT> hitmanWilly: Ive actually never heard anyone complain about it
<crimsun> hakaisou: what's the matter?
<Gamic> tinyx: usually it doesn't. however dvd encryption is not governed by the same freedoms as other free software
<hakaisou> it's not broadcasting as far as i can tell.
<hakaisou> stuff is working, but no sound comes out.
<LHoT> Gamic: and thats why god invented reverse engineering >_>
<LHoT> lol
<tinyx> I know, but maybe if Microshit wasn't so uptight and money hungry... they could work together with open source projects to better their products
<crimsun> hakaisou: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<hitmanWilly> LHoT,  09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0  :P
<LHoT> :P
<tinyx> instead of cough*stealing*cough
<Perrako> No one can help? Dang.
<LHoT> hitmanWilly: have you actually tried automatix?
<icujc> good evening.. Anyone experiencing issues with openoffice not opening word dos?  I have uninstalled and reinstalled it twice now and same issue openoffice crashes...
<hitmanWilly> LHoT, actaully, no, i prefer to know exactly what and how its being installed on my system
<lettuce> hello
* hitmanWilly uses apt-get
<hitmanWilly> LHoT, ive just heard of a lot of problems with it
<LHoT> Then don't try to discourage others from trying it untill you use it.
<LHoT> Alright, but again...
<LHoT> don't try to discourage others from trying it untill you use it
<hitmanWilly> LHoT, i just don't want people who don't know what they're getting into borking their systems
<lettuce> I got beryl to work, but it's very laggy. My machine is plenty powerful enough to handle it though. Is there anything I can do?
<LHoT> kill it with fire...
<LHoT> [/7chan] 
<LHoT> lol
<LHoT> :)
<hitmanWilly> actually, i may try it on the lappy just to see what its all about
<hitmanWilly> nothing vital on there...
<LHoT> :)
<LHoT> give it a shot and report back.
<raylu> lettuce, try the wiki about beryl
<LHoT> hitmanWilly: When installing it, install it in Gnome. I couldn't get it to install right in KDE, but everything works fine on my machine.
<lettuce> k
<lettuce> also, what's the difference between compiz and beryl?
<LHoT> hitmanWilly: or do it manually, which ever you preffer.
<hitmanWilly> LHoT, the lappy's running xubuntu
* hitmanWilly doesn't care much for gnome...
<LHoT> then Id recomend manually
<hitmanWilly> LHoT, its already installed.
<LHoT> oh
<LHoT> okay
<lettuce> *doesn't liek gnome either
<LHoT> lol
<lettuce> lol
<hitmanWilly> testing it now...
<lettuce> why do they even call it gnome? what does a gui have to do with mythical nature-loving creatures
<TwilightPrincess> damnit, that name is too long
<Admiral_Chicago> !offttopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offttopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> ok, it seems to work ok for regular apps...
<dsmith_> Read something interesting today. Linus T., the creator of Linux, stated that ppl should use KDE instead of Gnome desktop.
<LHoT> Automatix is how I got flash working, I'm running a 64 bit
<hitmanWilly> hmmm....\
<LHoT> I already do
<redfive> im running amd64
<LHoT> :|
<LHoT> same same
<redfive> feisty is good
<LHoT> yep
<redfive> LHoT, get flash and java to work?
<dsmith_> lettuce: Ubuntu should adopt the preying mantis as a mascot..
<dsmith_> :)
<LHoT> yeah
<LHoT> with automatix
<jtt> anyone know a good URL that will test most areas of your java installation?
<blaker2> i think kubuntu is ugly. -_-
<blaker2> i will take xubuntu or ubuntu first
<blaker2> heck, ill take edubuntu first
<LHoT> I think Xubuntu is ugly
<LHoT> but its fast
<LHoT> like...
<LHoT> OMG that is t3h u83r f4s7
<LHoT> lol
<dsmith_> kubuntu is *NOT* ugly...lol.
<dsmith_> xubuntu has its place though
<dsmith_> so does gnome
<blaker2> ummm something about kubuntu it just doesnt look good
<blckcts> guys, do u know how to use a .cpp file? its a fix for a plugin i compiled earlier.
<dsmith_> every version looks almost the same anyway
<dsmith_> i can make gnome look like kde or vice versa
<LHoT> yeau
<LHoT> yeah*
<LHoT> its smooth and curvy...
<LHoT> lol
<blaker2> kde is shit
<blaker2> especially kde apps
<blaker2> like kopete
<blaker2> lol
<LHoT> redfive: if you want to get Java and flash working, let me know
* dsmith_ doesn't use kopete
<blaker2> how many of you use beryl?
<dsmith_> <---
<blaker2> press 123 if you use beryl
<LHoT> blaker2: please stop flaming KDE.
<blaker2> is beryl still beta?
<blaker2> I NEVER FLAMED IN MY LIFE I RESENT THE ACCUSATIONS
<blaker2> YOU ARE RACIST SIR
<LHoT> (10:59:47 PM) blaker2: i think kubuntu is ugly. -_-
<uplink> ???
<dsmith_> o.O
<blaker2> oh lol
<blaker2> thats not flaming
<LHoT> (11:02:32 PM) blaker2: kde is shit
<LHoT> (11:02:55 PM) blaker2: especially kde apps
<LHoT> (11:02:55 PM) blaker2: like kopete
<LHoT> (11:02:55 PM) blaker2: lol
<blaker2> i thought flaming was like insulting people
<LHoT> that is
<redfive> LHoT; how do you do it?
<blaker2> are u a kde dev?
<redfive> kubuntu is ugly?
<redfive> then change it!
<LHoT> no
<LHoT> but I use KDE
<uplink> -.-"
<redfive> wany to see a screen of my desktop?
<uplink> KDE = Kubuntu ?
<LHoT> redfive: do you have automatix on your system?
<redfive> no can i install it?
<LHoT> yes
<dsmith_> of course you can install it
<blaker2> hmm, i just hit some idiot off efnet with my botnet
<blaker2> lol
<LHoT> what *ubuntu do you use
<LHoT> ?
<hitmanWilly> LHoT, ok, so far it works...but i see where it could cause problems for folks
<blaker2> xubuntu 7.04 x65
<blaker2> the best one
<LHoT> not you
<LHoT> redfive
<LHoT> lol
<blaker2> dude im high
<LHoT> ...
<blaker2> calm down
<blaker2> simmer down
<lettuce> chillin
<LHoT> you must be thinking theres a 65 bit architecture
<LHoT> lol
<LHoT> :-D
<blaker2> a pothead and a ddos botnet do not mix well :-\
<redfive> i use kubuntu, feisty 7.04
<redfive> with updates
<LHoT> k
<blaker2> lots of people without access to the internet just for saying 'hi' on irc
<blaker2> lol
<lettuce> dude beryl is pissing me off, does anyone else have a good system, yet incredibly laggy when running beryl?
<redfive> pothead?
<blaker2> mine is good when running beryl and when not running it
<LHoT> redfive: 64 bit?
<blaker2> hmmm
<redfive> thers times when beryl will get that way, i close windows and it start working well again
<blaker2> like what is lagging?
<redfive> yes
<redfive> amd64
<LHoT> k
<dsmith_> lettuce: sometimes, but I made some changes and it runs smooth now
<hitmanWilly> brb
<redfive> i get it on large windows, sometimes on the network
<lettuce> what changes! share your ways with me!
<LHoT> redfive: http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_Automatix2_on_.28K.2CX.29Ubuntu_7.04_i386.2CAMD64_.28Feisty.29
<LHoT> let me know when its installed
<redfive> beryl seems to perfoems equal your GPU, if you have agood one then you can do alot
<lettuce> Once beryl is stable and more official, that will be an awesome day
<blaker2> is the 7300 good enough?
<blaker2> it seems to run ok but does it slow down after a bit?
<LHoT> I have a radeon, and beryl haet radeon
<LHoT> :(
<lettuce> i have an nvidia 6600 card
<blaker2> how does it run on that lettuce
<blaker2> cuz mine is 7300, they're about equal i think
<Midspeed> Does anybody know of any good graphic programs for creating something like a logo, or for making a banner with nifty fonts and effects?
<blaker2> gimp
<LHoT> GIMP
<LHoT> :)
<blaker2> but i would just dual boot into windows and use photoshop
<blaker2> sorry :-\
<blaker2> no good linux alternative to photoshop i have to say
<brian_> photoshop or GIMP
<LHoT> I would use crossover and use photoshop
<brian_> Gimp ain't bad instead of PS
<lettuce> well it runs like sh*t under kubuntu, but I've installed sabayon on this machine before and it worked beautifully
<blaker2> whats crossover? is it better than wine?
<LHoT> no reason to support a monopoly
<LHoT> yeah
<LHoT> I installed it with...
<lettuce> gimp is supposed to be very good
<LHoT> someone guess
<Midspeed> thank you everybody
<lettuce> I haven't used it very much but a friend told me it has almost all the features PS has
<brian_> I just installed VMware Server (free software) and it runs a really nice virtual machine.  You have to have your own Windows to install on it, but it's great
<Midspeed> ok
<blaker2> no u dont brian_
<lettuce> the free version does that?
<blaker2> u just download a cracked windows vmware image
<blaker2> they're on irc and torrent
<brian_> no I don't what?
<lettuce> well that's what I tried to do
<brian_> oh, ok
<LHoT> redfive: is it installed?
<blaker2> thats what i use
<brian_> GIMP can be installed in kubuntu through the add/remove programs
<lettuce> once it got to the .pl i said screw it and dual botted the old fashioned way
<dsmith_> lettuce: I have a lowly 64mb Nvidia Go FX5200 and proprietary drivers
<blaker2> lol all of u are n00bs!
<lettuce> shut up hamper
<blaker2> i bet you're all jewish
<blaker2> are you?!
<LHoT> blaker2: your starting to get on my nerves
<brian_> gimp was running fine for me, but it's def not PS
<dsmith_> I RESENT THE ACCUSATIONS
<blaker2> lol dsmith
<lettuce> lol
<brian_> no, not jewish.  german/english mutt dog
<Midspeed> i got a nvidia 512mb ddr2!!!
<blaker2> good
<LHoT> atheist here
<LHoT> :)
<blaker2> jews have large noses
<Midspeed> sorry i just had to say it
<blaker2> so they can sniff for the smell of cash
<lettuce> I'm gonna get a card from Nvidia's 8000 series one of these days
<blaker2> me too
<blaker2> is 8600 out yet?
<lettuce> and a god damn quad core
<lettuce> I'm tired of lag
<LHoT> theres an octocore
<dsmith_> wow
<LHoT> but dont get it
<Midspeed> :D although with kubuntu i have no idea what im gonna use it for!
<LHoT> its ppc
<brian_> I'm def a noob.  I just installed linux on my laptop to see if I can get all my crap to run smoothly before putting it on the big machine
<blaker2> wow
<blaker2> how come the 8500gt is only 100 bucks?
<blaker2> that sounds so cheap
<Midspeed> i know
<blaker2> i just payed 50 for a 7300 a month ago
<Midspeed> its about that ddr3, ddr2 and plain dd2
<Midspeed> sorry plain ddr
<blaker2> when i built this machine
<LHoT> i need a duo core for my laptop
<Midspeed> i paid 130 bucks for mine and its 512mb ddr2
* dsmith_ is a lowly zd7000
<lettuce> octcore? really? I knew that you could have to quads but there's seriously a single proccessor?
<LHoT> yeah
<lettuce> day-um
<LHoT> its called the cell
<LHoT> you know
<dsmith_> I didn't know
<lettuce> dude intel's quads are down to like $600 now
<LHoT> the thing in that POS called PS3
<blaker2> i just tried to DDoS somebody but they wont go
<blaker2> im so high
<blaker2> how come some nicks in xchat are dim?
<LHoT> does AMD have any quads?
<lettuce> ps3 is the biggest fucking waste of money
<LHoT> I know
<LHoT> :)
<blaker2> linux is a waste of money
<blaker2> and its fre
<lettuce> all consoles are
<blaker2> FREE
<blaker2> LOLOL
<blaker2> OH SKEET SKEET SKEET, GOTEM!
<blaker2> why do jews always have names that revolve around money
<brian_> I thought they stopped selling the PS3
<blaker2> silverman
<blaker2> goldstein
<lettuce> http://spskeet.ytmnd.com/
<blaker2> and a ton more i forgot cuz im high
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<blaker2> copperman
<blaker2> !offtopic
<brian_> why are you named after an 80's yuppie blake?
<lettuce> !skeet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skeet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lettuce> lmao
<hakaisou> shut up blaker
<blaker2> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<LHoT> does AMD have any quads?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: hey there!
<lettuce> they are comming out with them soon
<blaker2> !nigger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nigger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LHoT> :)
<LHoT> lol
<brian_> wtf?
<lettuce> that's why intel lowered the price of their quads dramatically
<hakaisou> ban blake
<LHoT> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<blaker2> what 4
<LHoT> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<blaker2> !ops
<nixternal> yo
<LHoT> !spaceballs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spaceballs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<blaker2> !matrix
<LHoT> !melbrooks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about melbrooks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-221-66-193.ri.ri.cox.net]  by nixternal
* blaker2 was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<LHoT> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> what'd i miss?
<brian_> thank you
<LHoT> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lettuce> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 just look at that price
<nixternal> LHoT: pleast stop
<lettuce> they used to be $1000
<LHoT> I did
<dsmith_> thank you, annoying lil bugger he was
<hakaisou> how do I change my default sound card in ALSA?
<crimsun> hakaisou: asoundconf set-default-card
<crimsun> hakaisou: use ``asoundconf list'' first
<LHoT> is it 64 bit?
<dsmith_> free info,  http://www.beginlinux.org/
<lettuce> i need to mount my other partitions, what do i do?
<hakaisou> aggh!  All I'm getting is static
<hakaisou> wait...
<hakaisou> id10t error
<hakaisou> there we go.  thanks for the help
<AASR-NMJ-32> good evening
<LHoT> damn
<LHoT> 2 GB (ddr2) ram for $99
<LHoT> 1 GB on 2 chips
<Alonea> Does Ark put back together split .rar files?
<Admiral_Chicago> evening AASR-NMJ-32
<Admiral_Chicago> LHoT: please stay on topic
<Admiral_Chicago> lettuce: look for the command mount
<LHoT> oh yeah
<LHoT> sorry
<rigoberto> HOOOOOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Defdef> Hello, I am new to linux, and just finished a KDE installation. I have downloaded the appropriate files for Opera and am now trying to install it. Can someone walk me through this?
<Alonea> ummm...I guess ark doesn't...anyone know how to extract one of those split up rar files or get winrar in linux? (when I tried in ark, said something about a -CRC failed)
<Defdef> I learn fast I promise   =)
* AASR-NMJ-32 departs on the square: Gone away for now.
<Admiral_Chicago> Defdef: opera is available in the commercial repository (it is free though)
<Admiral_Chicago> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<UltraBread> does kubuntu comes with tetris
<crazy_bus> not by default but you can install ksirtet from kdegames
<Jucato> lol so that's what ksirtet is!!
* Jucato only realized now what it is spelled backwards
<crazy_bus> on windows Truecrypt is really good and easy to use.  The program is also on linux but unfortunatly the deb they provide doesn't match my kernal.  I don't really want to download 50mbs of files in order to compile it so I was wondering if there were any other good linux encryption programs.
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
<eams> ubotu epson cx3700
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epson cx3700 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Defdef> You know I am still unable to get this opera installation figured out...The link to the ubuntu page didnt help at all
<Defdef> i have the files downloaded, and i went to add remove programs, but it is not listed there
<Defdef> this should be simple, no?
<eams> Somebody knows what can I do to install my epson stylus cx3700 in feisty???
<Jucato> Defdef: if you downloaded a .deb file, then it should be as simple as Right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<crimsun> Defdef: do you have the edgy-commercial repo enabled?
<crimsun> Version: 9.20-20070409.6ubuntu2
<Jucato> or that one ^^^^^ :)
<intelikey> !printer | eams
<ubotu> eams: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<crimsun> Defdef: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<Defdef> oh WOW crimsum, you are right, that is SMOOTH
<Defdef> thank you!
<eams> intelikey, bash: !printer: event not found
<intelikey> :)
<Alonea> ok, I am not very familiar with archive files, but I am trying to put this rar file back together and I am getting a CRC failed. What does that mean?
<intelikey> Alonea reverse order ?
<hakaisou> stupid question:  How can i tell what version of KDE I have?
<fulat2k> seems like one of your multi-file rar archive is corrupted.  try doing a unrar t <archive name> to test the files
<Alonea> intelikey: reverse order? what do you mean? there is the main .rar file and then I think its .r01, and so on till .r35
<Jucato> hakaisou: Help menu -> About KDE
<Alonea> fulat2k: ok, will try that.
<hakaisou> thanks jucato
<intelikey> failing the CRC means the check sum and the file don't match.   i.e.  file corruption or/ file parts in wrong order
<Alonea> intelikey: ah. ok. well, when this test thing finishes I will tell you what it says
<AbortD> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> how do i find that program?
<Alonea> ok, the crc thing is showing on the number 10 file
<Alonea> AbortD: Google it. gimmie a sec and i will get you the link
<intelikey> then that part of the file is corrupt.  unless you have a backup that's probably a disaster already made.
* intelikey likes to make his own disasters....
<UltraBread> how do i watch pron on kubuntu
<Alonea> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Alonea> intelikey: its a download that just finished.
<fulat2k> Alonea: i get that sometimes when copying stuff to my external hard disk.  already happened 3 times
<vow20> go to pornotube
<intelikey> Alonea then get that section again.
<AbortD> well this sucks since envy doesnt work with feisty.....
<AbortD> looks like im screwed
<Alonea> AbortD: what do you mean it does not work with Fiesty?
<Jucato> hm... have you tried doing it the normal way?
<AbortD> thats what this forum says
<Alonea> AbortD: it does! I have it and it worked great
<vow20> ati 2950 doesn't seem to work with feisty either
<Jucato> you don't absolutely need envy to install nvidia drivers
<vow20> 9250
<AbortD> hm
<AbortD> oh
<AbortD> maybe if google stops sending me to crappy pages that just explain envy
<Alonea> AbortD: did you see the link i posted? http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<AbortD> oh no
<Jucato> envy is a script that alberto made to automate the installation of nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<Jucato> that is, it doesn't use the official ubuntu-packaged nvidia drivers
<AbortD> you are not using the unstable version are you?
<Alonea> intelikey: i am going to try the "checking data integrity" thing on bittorent. It appears there is a bad chunk so far in the check.
<Jucato> unstable version of?
<AbortD> envy
<Jucato> no I don't use envy at all
<fulat2k> anyone knows why knetworkmanager doesn't work well with my dlink dwl-g122 b1 usb wifi stick although it's detected?  i had to manually configure it in the interfaces file.
<Jucato> I use the official nvidia drivers from Ubuntu
<AbortD> i meant Alonea :)
<Jucato> ah ok
<Alonea> AbortD: Me? As far as I know, no. I have an ATI card, so my drivers are unstable because its fglrx and ati..and well...hell
<AbortD> i just wish ubuntu would sync my screen
* gordonr needs help with a divico USB HDTV tuner
<intelikey> !diversion steak but no bread.
<Alonea> intelikey: yup. It seems there is indeed a bad chunk which it will redownload here in a minute after it finishes checking the rest of it. Glad it wasn't a program issue as I just installed the GUI version of Winrar on wine
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<intelikey> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Alonea> intelikey: I have it, but I like gui most the time, and I just wanted to try a different program to see if it worked.
<intelikey> carry on then.
<Alonea> I shall
* intelikey has to walk all the way down stairs for a tooth pick....   "steak is good.   when you're young..."
<hakaisou> ok then this sucks....
<hakaisou> i'm stuck in 640x480 right now...
<hakaisou> is there a command line method of changing the current resolution?
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Admiral_Chicago> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> tralalalala
<abortd> bah humbug
<intelikey> bah bah black sheep...
<abortd> bah bah blue sheep...
<intelikey> have you any stool ?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> I don't like the answer to that
<jimmy_> Does anyone know when an official thunderbird2 package will be released?
<intelikey> blue sheep..... ?
<Jucato> 3 bags full :)
<abortd> black sheep?
<intelikey> a **** pot full....
<hakaisou> it worked
<hakaisou> thanks jucato
<Jucato> no prob :)
<Alonea> yay! it extracted!
<redfive> well, so i loke automatrix2 alot
<gordonr> [   42.052081]  dvb-usb: DViCO FusionHDTV5 USB Gold successfully initialized and
<gordonr> connected.
* intelikey isn't into loke'ing things.
<gordonr> But I can't scan for channels
<redfive> ya how do you ge a chanel list with konversation
<gordonr> Yes...but that won't help me get my HDTV OTA channels
<Jucato> redfive: there's not pre-made channel list. you'll have to find out for yourself or search/list all the channels in freenode (can cause quite a lag on your end)
<raylu> redfive, /list, but I recommend not doing it.
<intelikey> /list can be filtered
<Jucato> konversation has a dialog box for filtering and listing channels
<Jucato> Window -> Channel List for <server> (or F5)
<redfive> oh, this is on freenode?
<raylu> redfive,yes
<redfive> so netsplit might have the info
<dsmith_> what is a good program to preform backups with ubuntu?
<abortd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<redfive> backup ubuntu
<intelikey> or debian.net   one leg is both the same.
<dsmith_> "backup ubuntu" is a program?
<redfive> whats debain frontend?
<abortd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18911/
<abortd> i try to install compiz after adding the repos and it does that
<abortd> can someone help me?
<redfive> do a search in adept dor backup
<abortd> me?
<Zamuray> hello all, i'm taking from chile. id installed kubuntu few days ago, first time trying, and id loved it (sorry my english)
<redfive> im in the middle fo a backup or i would check
<redfive> kubuntu is the best
<abortd> it says its installed
<dsmith_> keep?
<raylu> abortd, you probably want compiz-kde
<intelikey> abortd case.
<abortd> nah im in gnome
<intelikey> raylu case  ^
<raylu> oh, there actually is a "compiz"
<raylu> there's a compiz-gnome too
<intelikey> raylu he tried Compiz
<raylu> yes, I see
<redfive> what ever happend to konstruct?
<abortd> i tried compiz too
<abortd> non capital
<raylu> !konstruct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konstruct - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abortd> in synaptic it says its installed
<redfive> it used to install the latest KDE
<jimmy_> So I have this minor problem in Beryl and KDE, when I start Beryl, the adept update manager and sometimes other programs that belong in the panel show up in another mini-window. Any ideas on what might be happening?
<raylu> abortd, perhaps it is then...have you tried running it?
<Taladan> allllrighty...where can I send a feature request?
<abortd> how ?!
<abortd> i see no icons!
<raylu> abortd, I've never used it before, but try just "compiz" in a console
<abortd> did
<jimmy_> abortd, have you tried beryl?
<abortd> well i got compiz running
<abortd> i guess it has no gui
* raylu mutters something about gnome-compiz-manager
<jimmy_> Beryl and compiz are the same thing now, but beryl is more advanced and easier to navigate
<abortd> i installed it raylu
<abortd> brb
<raylu> then run that...
<intelikey> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If ynot attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam ch
<Taladan> also, I don't know if any devs are on here right now, but asoundconf's list option is apparently borked in the script.
<dsmith_> join #backup
<dsmith_> ooops
<intelikey> can't use the ubuntu paste bin  from a console...   how dope.
<dede> My Amarok cannt play any mp3 why?
<intelikey> i seem to have dpkg totally borked this time.    http://pastebin.ca/468538
<intelikey> !mp3 | dede
<ubotu> dede: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylu> intelikey...can't you just reinstall festival?
<intelikey> raylu and how's that ?
<raylu> it says it needs to reinstall, right?
<raylu> i'm going to guess it's not in a repos?
<intelikey> raylu i have that package.  it's from ubuntu dapper, the system in question is DSL i.e. debian woody.
<raylu> i thought the issue was "E: The package festival needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<intelikey> i can't seem to remove it or reinstall it.
<intelikey> it is.
<intelikey>  that's from a apt-get install -f
<raylu> this is going to sound really stupid but... apt-get reinstall festival
<intelikey> which is sujested by the error message of the   dpkg -i --reinstall package.deb
<intelikey> tty24 [root$~]  apt-get reinstall festival
<intelikey> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<intelikey> tty24 [root$~] 
<intelikey> yeah it kinda did... thought i'd test it anyway
<raylu> o.0?
<raylu> aptitude does reinstall
<raylu> it also should have a command that downloads the package and nothing else
<raylu> (i don't use apt-get)
<intelikey> well aptitude doesn't come with DSL  so that's not really an option.
<intelikey> and until i can get dpkg streightened out nothing can be installed/removed.
<raylu> ouches.
<crimsun> apt-get --reinstall install
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/468543  the full report...
<intelikey> i think i'll hack the scripts and force it to finish installing
<crimsun> the semantics for aptitude are a bit different; it won't accept reinstall as an operation for a package not currently installed.  apt-get doesn't care.
<intelikey> it's the dangd busybox 'invoke-rc.d' command
<intelikey> invoke-rc.d festival start
<intelikey> festival: applet not found
<intelikey> the init.d/festival is there and should work correctly.
<Jucato> is there a sort of file splitter for linux/kde?
<intelikey> Jucato dd can
<Jucato> hm. ok. I'll look into it...
<Jucato> (basically I want to be able to split some DVD ISO's into < 1GB chunks so I can transfer them to a laptop that has a DVD burner...)
<intelikey> X=0 ;Q=1 ;P=0 ;while dd if=source.file of=dest.$P bs=<size> count=$Q skip=$X;do X=$(($X+1)) ;Q=$(($Q+1)) ;P=$(($P+1)) ;done
<intelikey> not pretty.    test on something small first.
<Jucato> aah... the beauty of bash :)
<ubuntu> quick question..what would make kubuntu 7.04 boot from a dvd into safemode but not normal mode?
<Jucato> or is it perl?
<intelikey> bash
<Jucato> oh.... I found out about "split" :D
<fulat2k> Jucato: you can optionally install 7zip and split the iso :)
<HardDisk> cause I've used suse desktop edition so im trying out kubuntu now
<HardDisk> just wondering what that error would be from?
<fulat2k> intelikey: very nice one liner btw :0
<intelikey> fulat2k heh
<intelikey> Jucato ah yes   i never learned to use split/join  cause i normally need to do that on disks and pause between...  big files to floppies...
<HardDisk> aight fair enough...I can take a hint.
<Jucato> HardDisk: not really sure what could be happening. sorry
<fulat2k> HardDisk: have you switched to the error console to see the logs?
<HardDisk> kinda wierd tho isnt it
<HardDisk> well I was about to do that
<HardDisk> but I think it's got to do with my videocard
<fulat2k> HardDisk: have you tried text mode install?
<HardDisk> it works fine.
<HardDisk> like I said, normal mode install doesn't budge, safemode and text are both working
<HardDisk> but no worries I'll figure it out, just thought of popping and seeing you folks ;)
<HardDisk> kubun's a nice change from suse desktop
<HardDisk> might pop in afterwards, it's just past 6am here and haven't had any sleep yet..
<fulat2k> HardDisk: ahh... sorry, didn't read your previous posts.  get some sleep b4 you try anything else :P
<HardDisk> in Egypt incase you're wondering.
<HardDisk> hehe yea I will
<Jucato> ooooh egypt :)
<fulat2k> oohh.. my mum just came back from there on a trip :)
* Jucato tries hard not to think of pyramids and gods/goddesses...
<HardDisk> yea it's hot today, got the airco working.
<Jucato> (and SimplyMEPIS)
<HardDisk> lol, I try not to think hard of hash and belly dancer
<HardDisk> s*
<Jucato> hehe
<HardDisk> haha oh ya I looked at mepis, funny they used pyramids in their logo.
<HardDisk> well anyway I'll catch you later def.
<HardDisk> salam! :)
<Jucato> bye
<fulat2k> anyone knows why knetworkmanager doesn't work well with my dlink dwl-g122 b1 usb wifi stick although it's detected?  i had to manually configure it in the interfaces file.
<intelikey> by jove!    i think i got it !
<intelikey> all is working in a chroot    i'll have to reboot into the other system to make sure
<fulat2k> darn, nobody seems to know :(
<abortd> either that or sleeping
<abortd> i will try to help you after i use the restroom
<intelikey> fulat2k i'm network illiterate...
<fulat2k> intelikey: heh... no probs.  trying to check on bugs.kde.org
<june> i'm having serious trouble printing with kpdf and a HP deskjet 5150
<intelikey> any sujest a viewer that can fiew .tiff in fax format other than kfax ?       is there any such creature ?
<june> it's cutting the pages in half
<abortd> glue them together?
<intelikey> june  prints from other apps ok ?
<june> intelikey: eh no, it generally has the page offset a bit from where you'd expect it to print
<intelikey> june then get into cups and fix the printer/driver maybe
<intelikey> !printer | june here's a link that might help
<ubotu> june here's a link that might help: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> the first  ^
<june> thanks intellikey
<nodesert_> should i upgrade edgy to feisty
<abortd> no downgrade
* intelikey sticks with the LTS    that's what they made it for....
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dror> I upgraded from breezy to feisty and now I'm having slow performance with NFS as described in http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/16461/slow-startup-and-application-launch.html
<intelikey> i've got two more years comming to me and i'm gonna get my money's worth out of shipit !
<dror> any ideas?
<intelikey> i need to go.   storm moving in...
<TuTuFF> I`ve been having problems with knetworkmanager .. can it safely be disabled at boot and still have networking function as normal?
<dominic_> hey guys, how do you loadup beryl automatically when you login?
<dominic_> lol everyone sleeping huh....
<fulat2k> not me.  but i don't know how :)
<Jucato> dominic_: seen the beryl wiki? (the link is in the topic of #ubunu-effects )
<dominic_> yea, very helpful jucato.... thanks so very much.
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<firecrotch> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ZachClark0331> got a question ladies and gents, im trying to run steampowered for counter strike.
<ZachClark0331> wines messin me all up
<ZachClark0331> Anyone get counter-strike or steam working?
<CVirus> ZachClark0331: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<ZachClark0331> thanks, im just having a heck of a time getting to even work
<erikja> !association
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about association - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<insmod> any fix for shuting down an acer laptop? works sometimes and not others ?
<abortd> hit it against a rock
<insmod> ya
<abortd> i thought acer went out of business
<insmod> abortd: no idea in every store around here
<abortd> i see laptops in walmart sometimes
<Magian> Acer is still very active in Europe
<abortd> haha europe
<insmod> abortd: anyway some say it's snd_hda_intel some say restricted and others api -- none works fore me
<abortd> whatever you just said
<abortd> is egyptian to me
<abortd> of course im tired though
<insmod> abortd: so you no shit so stop comenting -- thanks
<abortd> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> offtopic as well
<abortd> if someone gets mad over a acer they have problems
<abortd> well heck a computer alone
<insmod> abortd: well i can be an idiot as well -- doesn't mean i know anything
<dominic_> lol
<DBO> kids, play nice
<abortd> are you on the drug called stupid insmod ?
<dominic_> yea... play nice.... use rocket launcher and grenade please. lmao ^^
<abortd> lol
<Jucato> abortd, insmod: stop that now
<abortd> i tried Jucato
<insmod> abortd: hey how about you fix the code in my project then i will respect ya
<DBO> /ignore =)
<abortd> i see me not fixing anything and going to sleep because i still got another 20 hours to works out of my 60 hour week
<dominic_> nooo.... abortd use kaiede bows and arrows and insmod use inuyasha's sword(forgot the name)...
<insmod> abortd: http://home.cogeco.ca/~smacneil1/
<dominic_> lets see who wins
<Jucato> desaiga?
<abortd> :P
<DBO> and everyone use emoticons more so ops can figure out your joking =)
<dominic_> of course ill vote for abortd
<abortd> hehe
<dominic_> <3
<Jucato> O.o
<firecrotch> >_<
<rdallarmi> hi, has anybody in here experience of sasl autentication using authdeamond?
<abortd> well goodnight all have fun
<dominic_> -d(-_-)b-  d(0-0)b-
<insmod> dominic_: why ? i help on #linuxhelp #linux 11 yrs wrote a dvd app what has he done lol
<insmod> idiot
<robertwoes> i just changed my screen resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024, and I am finding it difficult to read my gmail in konqueror now.  The font size is so small.  Please, would anyone mind helping me to change the font in konqueror?
<Jucato> insmod: I said stop it. calling someone an idiot doesn't help
<dominic_> bro don't take it that serious,,, im just playing around, if you want me to vote for you. then fine, sorry abortd...
<kayzra> bonjour atous
<insmod> Jucato: if you are a cat you are a cat
<abortd> sorry for what?
<Kazade_> robertwoes: Have you tried holding ctrl and scrolling the mouse wheel?
<abortd> ...
<abortd> i need sleep
<Jucato> insmod: and if you are here, you follow rules
<abortd> lol gnight
<ssaa> hello i need some help please
<dominic_> that i have to change my vote over your enemy. lmao
<ssaa> im having some problems configuring my touchpad
<abortd> lolol
<robertwoes> no I haven't Kazade_.  Will that be a permanent fix?
<dominic_> good night abortd
<abortd> gnight dominic_
<insmod> Jucato: :) verbal abuse and slander is just as bad
<escobaldo> buongiorno
<Jucato> insmod: yes. and judging from your experience, shouldn't you know better not to get into a cat fight? :)
<Jucato> hm... cats...
<ssaa> please i need help
<dominic_> lol @jucato
<escobaldo> chi pu darmi una piccolissima informazione??
<insmod> Jucato: cat fights are great
<robertwoes> Kazade_: no I haven't Kazade_.  Will that be a permanent fix?
<Jucato> !it | escobaldo
<ubotu> escobaldo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> insmod: anything that involves cats getting hurt is *not* great :(
* Jucato purrs...
<insmod> Jucato: :)
<dominic_> gonna change my alian name...
<robertwoes> Kazade_: wow.  Thanks for the help.  I just tried that and it works great.
<insmod> Jucato: but 2 chicks rocks :)
<Kazade_> robertwoes: um, no but if gmail is the only site with a problem it doesnt seem to be worth changing the font size for ALL pages
<Jucato> ssaa: ask your question. if someone here knows, they'll answer
<robertwoes> Kazade_: excellent point.
<robertwoes> Kazade_: thanks again.
<smile> #apache
<dominic_> k im back
<Jucato> robertwoes: font settings for Konqueror as web browser (KHTML) Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Fonts
<dominic_> WTF
<Jucato> dominic_: nothing has changed :P
* Jucato wonders why he started a PM with himself...
<smile>  hi.. i want make a ftp count in my web site !! how to do ,?
<smile> any help plz ?!
<ssaa> jucato: maybe you could help me. when i run ksynaptics it says something like tha i need to edit xorg,conf (add a line to it) . Everytime I had added that line my system crashes and I have to reinstall kubuntu
<jussi01> lol @ Jucato
<robertwoes> Jucato: muchas gracias
<insmod> smile: set up an ftp server and link to it
<Jucato> ssaa: hm.. I haven't tried Kubuntu on my laptop yet...
<exconvictriddick> k back
<Jucato> actually I have, but haven't tried kysnaptics
<smile> insmod: ftp server ??
<Jucato> ksynaptics*
<smile> insmod: how ?
<ssaa> oh i see
<Jucato> exconvictriddick: welcome back dominic_
<Jucato> er... exconvictriddick
<insmod> smile: have not done it in years but look into proftp
<exconvictriddick> yeap
<exconvictriddick> hey respect my name....
<ssaa> how can i modify the area of the scrolling bar of my touchpad then. Its too big
<exconvictriddick> used this all my online life ok.....
<Jucato> :)
<exconvictriddick> lmao
<exconvictriddick> j/k
<smile> insmod: proftp is a ftp server ?
<insmod> smile: set that up then link it so they have password auth it
<insmod> smile: ya
* Jucato actually only "sees" the first 5 and last 4 letters of exconvictriddick's nick
<smile> insmod: can i get it with apt-get ?
<exconvictriddick> ohhh inuyasha is on adult swim....
<exconvictriddick> i hate adult swim
<Jucato> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Jucato> tralallala... waiting for the bot...
<insmod> smile: i loved it - it can mount dir so they can view certain files or dir or cdrom it rocks
<Jucato> ah wrong factoid...
<Jucato> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Jucato> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-21ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 765 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<Jucato> smile: ^^^ package name
<insmod> Jucato: those are not all servers
<Jucato> insmod: not my factoid :)
<smile> Jucato: any HOWTO pz ?
<smile> insmod: any HOWTO plz ?
<Jucato> smile: how to install proftpd? use Adept Manager or apt-get (in Konsole)
* Jucato checks if he's in the right distro channel
<insmod> smile: http://proftpd.linuxforum.net/
<smile> insmod: thx
<smile> Jucato: thx
<insmod> :)
<Jucato> :)
<insmod> nighrt
<HardDisk> well finally got this going..
<insmod> night
<Jucato> g'night insmod
<Jucato> HardDisk: you got the Nile going? O.o
<HardDisk> lol
<HardDisk> no I mean kubuntu up and running :)
<Jucato> aaaah
<HardDisk> not bad btw
<Jucato> kubuntu? yep not bad at all :D
<HardDisk> I do miss the oh so many icons in the system manager of opensuse
<HardDisk> but I think this distro is quite good
* Jucato remembers simplymepis again, and how he wanted to try it out, presuming it was some Egyptian-themed distro :P
<Jucato> system manager? you mean system tray?
<HardDisk> well no I mean you know the thingy...
<HardDisk> umm
<HardDisk> system settings
<Jucato> aah. comparing YaST to SYstem Settings?
<HardDisk> yea
<Jucato> ah ok. agreed then :)
<HardDisk> and wierd that suse was able to detect my monitor's 1600x1050 res, but kubuntu only has me at 1024
<HardDisk> I mean already installed the nvidia and beryl stuff so..
<Jucato> heh other way around... Kubuntu was able to detect 1024x768 on this laptop, but SuSE only got me 800x600 :)
<HardDisk> gotta google then how to get this thing to max res
<Jucato> try configuring the drivers and resolution in System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<HardDisk> yea I did
<Jucato> (click Administrator Mode)
<Jucato> hm.. then if that doesn't work...
<fignew> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> !xconfig | HardDisk
<ubotu> HardDisk: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<HardDisk> oh well..I can always do that too
<HardDisk> gimme a sec
<robertwoes> HardDisk: I just added the mode to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebooted
<robertwoes> worked
<HardDisk> sounds good
<HardDisk> brb
<Jucato> rebooted?! omg!
<HardDisk> well obviously Im not going to reboot :)
<HardDisk> just restart x
<robertwoes> well, restarted the xserver?
<robertwoes> lol
<Jucato> yep that's better
<Jucato> whew :D
<HardDisk> I may be a noob but I'm no idiot
<robertwoes> hah! hilarious
* robertwoes sits back down
<Jucato> reboot, reformat, reinstall... try to get rid of those habits :)
<Jucato> I mean, reboot to fix things :D
<Jucato> (or after fixing/installing/configuring)
<HardDisk> hmm
<HardDisk> seems its locked
<HardDisk> would beryl lock it?
<Jucato> what is locked?
<HardDisk> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<HardDisk> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HardDisk> I'll just do it from the beginning
<HardDisk> brb
<robertwoes> btw i want to clean my lcd monitor -- can i just use regular glass cleaner?
<robertwoes> heh
<|ericsson|> robertwoes: or type clean-my-monitor in terminal
<robertwoes> what's a terminal?
<robertwoes> lol
<maki> is resizing dangerous job
<robertwoes> |ericsson|: can you send me the script?
<|ericsson|> robertwoes: all you need is a good sense of humor, a command-terminal and patience..
<exconvictriddick> lol
<robertwoes> |ericsson|: I don't see how a card game will clean my monitor, but I will just start playing and hope for the best.
<|ericsson|> robertwoes: use a soft cloth to clean, might be faster..
<robertwoes> |ericsson|: Hey, now *THAT* is a good idea!
<Jucato> no lint cloth
<robertwoes> yes, no lint.
<Shura`> hello ! i have a problem since I've installed Kub 7.04 -> Here it is http://shurafr.free.fr/power_manager.png, and here is my cat /proc/cpuinfo : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18926/
<Shura`> Am I alone ?
<robertwoes> bbl
<escobaldo> #kubuntu-it
<A_A> how do i make a 32-bit compatibility environment for cedega ?
<LucidFox> is it possible to tell Firefox to open folders in Konqueror instead of Nautilus?
<just-this-time> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Shura`> !cpufreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shura`> !powernowd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A_A> !32-bit in 64-bit
<A_A> !32-bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32-bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> uuid error msg on boot non-critical though. where , in what boot log Ican find it again ?
<A_A> how do i make a 32-bit compatibility environment for cedega ?
<adydas> whats the console command to refresh/ restart xwindows config to redetect resoltuion
<adydas> resolution
<nino__> hi all
<nino__> how i can connect PocketPC to Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> nino__: Windows Mobile 5 ?
<nino> yes wm5
<Tm_T> aww
<nino> aww?? what is it?
<Tm_T> nino: there is, err, what was it...
<adydas> how do i reset resoultion
<nino> Pocket with windows mobile 5
<nino> how i can connect PocketPC(with Windows mobile 5) to Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> nino: no need to repeat
<raffytaffy_> is it possible to cluster a *buntu laptop with a desktop runing a light distro like...say..DSL?
<nino> Tm_T, can you help me?
<A_A> how do i make a 32-bit compatibility environment for cedega ?
<Tm_T> nino: trying
<nino> #ubuntu-ru
<nino> oy
<just-this-time> is Disk and Filesystems changong fstab?
<raffytaffy_> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hello
<nino> just-this-time, yes, in fstab
<just-this-time> so how do I change changed and non-existant UUID ?
<raffytaffy_> i use /dev/hda# instead of UUID / or SDA if feisty
<detto> is there any way to choose the color of the background of a document in OO with hexadecimal codes?
<Tm_T> nino: hmh, can't remember, something r-- it was
<just-this-time> so what was the use of UUIDs in fstab anyway ?
<nino> Tm-T- you about Pocket?
<Tm_T> nino: yes
<just-this-time> migrate fronm PATA to SATA maybe?
<Tm_T> nino: though, I never managed to sync my iPaq
<Tm_T> nino: but some devices seem to work just fine
<dc2447> adept isn't luanching the upgrade tool for me  - it it safe to run dist-upgrade instead?
<Tm_T> dc2447: you can run apt-get or synaptic too
<nino> Tm-T, where i can read about it?
<dc2447> Tm_T - I know  - that is what I'm asking  - is apt-get dist-upgrade safe once source3s.list has been updated or does adept do some magic
<Tm_T> dc2447: well, no it doesn't ;)
<dc2447> kewl
<Tm_T> dc2447: just look what you're doing and you should be fine
<dc2447> yeah - this is my 8th upgrade so far to fiesty
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> dc2447: but I repeat, watch what you're doing ;)
<Tm_T> there's some differences how metapackages are handled I think
<dc2447> The main theing previously has been /dev/sd[a-z /dev/hd[a-z]  madness
<adydas> can anyone tell me the console command to reconfigure xwindows
<dc2447> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adydas> Cheers
<adydas> could installing sun??? screw my what was working desktop?
<adydas> so where is xconf located normally?
<adydas> isnt it ?/etc/x11
<dc2447> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adydas> phew it is there
<adydas> i rebooted a perfect system and suddenly my resolutiuons gone out the windows
<adydas> 640x480
<adydas> why? how can i fix it as the conf says 1280x1024
<dc2447> what driver are you using  - what is your card?
<adydas> Nvidia
<adydas> 7900GT
<adydas> ive had it going fine for months, with beryl and everything
<adydas> suddenly tonight it needed fsk for a disk and booted to a naff resoluition
<adydas> im stumped, and i cant change it via the gui as su
<adydas> the xorg.conf shows a 1280x1024 there
<dc2447> what does the Driver section say under Section "Device"
<adydas>     Identifier     "Default Screen"
<adydas>     Device         "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<adydas> opps
<adydas> sorry
<adydas> was only ment to be the one line
<adydas> surly the drivers working as like berly works
<adydas> i wouldnt think it would on generic nv
<adydas> i dont know why "system Settings" wont change it...
<adydas> Guess nothing..
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me how to configure an application to autostart?
<just-this-time> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<just-this-time> how to install easily a pdf printer?
<soulrider_> just-this-time: so that you can print to a PDF file ?
<soulrider_> openoffice can save to PDF if you want
<soulrider_> but if you go to system settings and to printers, you can add a pdf printer
<just-this-time> tyvm soulrider_ . want an systemwide printer available from FF2
<just-this-time> tyvm soulrider_ . want an systemwide  PDF printer available from FF2
<soulrider_> just-this-time: could you get it set up ?
<Jucato_> (you don't need to add a PDF printer... there's a Print to PDF option from KDE Print by default, unless it's a non-KDE app)
<Jucato_> !autostart | mrcreativity
<ubotu> mrcreativity: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<eazy> hi, my SBaudigy 1 doesn't work at all, do i have to install some driver or something
<eazy> ?
<Chump> Hi
<Chump> In Feisty it doesn't seem to work to boot in another runlevel than 2
<Chump> Does anyone know why?
<erikja> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rdallarmi> hi, has anybody in here experience of sasl autentication using authdeamond?
<Jump86> does konquerer have a way to add a del.iciou.us plugin?
<Jump86> i love konquerer but need my bookmarks
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> how can I save the package selection for instaling it later in another computer?
<DiThi> oops, my nick isn't ubuntu
<Gamic> DiThi: I'm sure you can, but I don't know how. Ask again later when people seem to have woken up ;)
<nhatz> guys where can i find the startup programs in kubuntu?
<_4strO> !startup | nhatz
<_4strO> !autostart | nhatz
<ubotu> nhatz: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<ubotu> nhatz: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<djdarkman> can someone tell how does /proc/cpuinfo work?
<ddaedalus> djdarkman: try man proc, search for cpuinfo
<djdarkman> yeah I see but it doesn`t contain what I need
<djdarkman> I mean it`s reporting wrong CPU speed
<djdarkman> and I want to know if it`s realy wrong, or my CPU has a problem
<djdarkman> my processor is 2.0 GHz
<djdarkman> cpuinfo reports 1.0 GHz
<ddaedalus> does your cpu downscale? is it a pentium?
<djdarkman> but strange thing is that on startup it reports 2.0Ghz
<djdarkman> AMD 64 Athlon 3200+
<djdarkman> does the generic kernel does some CPU scalling?
<ddaedalus> your cpu scales down. try to make it sweat a little bit, and look during this process into cpuinfo
<ddaedalus> well, mine does
<Chump> hello
<djdarkman> don`t understand ,what should I do?
<djdarkman> ohhh sorry
<djdarkman> read it wrong
<djdarkman> I understand
<ddaedalus> as lon as it puts your cpu under heavy load, it doesent matter
<ddaedalus> kk ;)
<Chump> hey does anyone know if it is possible to use the read command or ask user input in any way in the boot scripts
<djdarkman_> is there a way I can disable CPU scaling?
<ddaedalus> dont know. why would you want to?
<djdarkman_> I don`t want it
<ddaedalus> thats... not very convincing ^^
<ddaedalus> sorry i dont know a way to disable it. IIRC it is hardwired into the cpu
<djdarkman_> sometimes my system doesn`t run fast enough
<ddaedalus> a hack would be putting a heavy nice load on the system
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<djdarkman_> yeah I don`t like scalling because if there`s high load and doesn`t reach the scalling limit, my system is just slow
<kubuntu_tester> my system (kubuntu dapper drake) doesnt mount automatically an usb key
<kubuntu_tester> kernel recognizes the device
<ddaedalus> if theres high load, the cpu should automagically scale up. you shouldnt see a leag since scaling is very fast < 0.01ms
<ddaedalus> *lag
<kubuntu_tester> a pop-up appears but when I press "open in new window" nothing happens
<kubuntu_tester> someone can help me? thanks
<kubuntu_tester> I checked bugs in launchpad but did not help
<kubuntu_tester> I can provide some output messages if needed
<ddaedalus> kubuntu_tester: is dapper still supported?
<chijin> it is
<kubuntu_tester> ddaedalus: sure, it's a long term distro
<kubuntu_tester> three years
<ddaedalus> oh, i see.
<kubuntu_tester> for desktop use
<chijin> kubuntu_tester: do you see the usb disk under /media/ ?
<ddaedalus> yes, ur right. i forgot
<kubuntu_tester> chijin: nope
<kubuntu_tester> I need to use pmount to access device
<kubuntu_tester> the problem appared after last upgrade of kde
<djdarkman> kubuntu_tester: upgrade to feisty fawn
<kubuntu_tester> djdarkman: what a solution! lol
<kubuntu_tester> kernel's log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18945/
<ddaedalus> kubuntu_tester: since pmount works, its rather a problem with kde
<rdallarmi> how do I check, using apt-get, if a given package is installed?
<kubuntu_tester> rdallarmi: use apt-cache
<kubuntu_tester> ddaedalus: the kde daemon pop-ups a window but when I confirm the "open in new window" nothing happens as I said
<rdallarmi> kubuntu_tester: does that return the available packages or the installed ones?
<ddaedalus> kubuntu_tester: thats even more evident that kde screws up :P
<kubuntu_tester> ddaedalus: what part of kde do I need to control?
<kubuntu_tester> rdallarmi: read manual page you will find all info about
<ddaedalus> rdallarmi: simply do apt-get install <package>, apt-get will complain if it is already iinstalled
<ddaedalus> kubuntu_tester: sorry, dont know
<kubuntu_tester> hmm, ok...I will try to ask someone on #kde
<kubuntu_tester> thanks anyway
<ddaedalus> np
<uciu> hallo
<uciu> Ich habe eine frage
<uciu> Wie soll ich Photoshop CS3 in Linux instalieren?
<kubuntu_tester> !de | uciu
<ubotu> uciu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sebbar> hi, so is there any chance kubuntu will get loaded on dells machines or is it just ubuntu? has anybody heard anything on that?
<detto> sebbar- not sure, but it's easy enough to download kde and run that
<detto> sebbar- in fact, I know that kubuntu comes with gdm and you can choose it when you log in
<Jucato> kubuntu does not come with gdm
<sebbar> ok, it would be nice if dell had kde preinstalled as well
<Jucato> who knows... we'll have to wait and see...
<detto> jucato- hmm... maybe it auto installed when I got some gnome program
<Jucato> detto: probably. KDM is the default login manager for Kubuntu
<Jucato> unless that was what you meant
<jujimufu> speaking of KDM
<jujimufu> how can I access it's control panel
<jujimufu> because it does not appear anywhere in the KDE Control Center
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Login Manager
<Jucato> or KControl -> System Administration -> Login Manager
<jujimufu> ok, thanks
<ranxerox> buon giorno a tutti
* Jucato notes that Kubuntu uses a KDM Theme by default, which can not be configured from the plain Login Manager
<detto> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<smee> hi
<NiceGuyUK> lo
<NiceGuyUK> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> Jucato: going to Advanced -> Login Manager gets me to the actual login manager, not KDM. There is no option to install a KDM theme anywhere, it's just the plain, default login manager.
<Jucato> jujimufu: that was what I was thinking you would be asking next :)
<jujimufu> >_>
<Jucato> um... btw, KDM *is* the actual login manager :)
<jujimufu> ok, sorry
<jujimufu> wrong thing
<Jucato> jujimufu: install the package kdmtheme
<jujimufu> Jucato: yes, that's what I mean, kdm theme manager :P
<jujimufu> Jucato: lol, sorry :D
<jujimufu> thanks again :)
<Jucato> then run kcontrol (the real kcontrol) and go to kcontrol -> system administration
<jujimufu> thankies
<jujimufu> oh, and one last thing
<epimeth> I think my amarok died....
<epimeth> used it last night, worked... updated today, doesn't
<epimeth> :-)
* Jucato prepares for the funeral
<jujimufu> which file do I have to edit to add applications which should be run on startup (of KDE), and how do I add them?
<jujimufu> I will make sure not to update my dog, then
<Daisuke_Ido> epimeth: updated to what?
* epimeth says a few words for the dearly departed amarok
<Jucato> !autostart | jujimufu
<ubotu> jujimufu: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<epimeth> Daisuke_Ido: there was an update for amarok... so I upgraded
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm at 1.4.5, so...
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> you're running feisty, right?
<jujimufu> btw
<jujimufu> I have three different keyboard layouts (languages), and I want to switch through them by pressing left Shift+Alt. How do I do that?
<Mike_deuss> hello how can I install new dvd player for kubuntu
<agresor> my kdesktop crashed and wont start automatic.. how to start
<agresor> kde from command ?
<sahin_h> Mike_deuss: For DVD playing see the following url:
<sahin_h> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<phpcode> i run a dualboot on one HDD, how to install kubuntu on the windows part?
<VSpike> What's the best way to get the sound on gnome apps to work well undeer KDE?  I've opened the gnome-control-centre, and looked at the sound settings.  Should I just turn off ESD and set it to ALSA for everything?  Or are the settings not even relevant under KDE?
<VSpike> I have two sound cards, and I find that gnome apps seem to use the wrong one.
<VSpike> Mainly flash in firefox
<VSpike> phpcode: How many partitions do you have? And what OS's installed now?
<phpcode> i have 2 partitions, and want to install Kubuntu where windows are.
<epimeth> ummmm.... so amarok isn't working...
<Filthpig> hi all
<epimeth> hi Filthpig!
<Filthpig> does anyone have any experience with running ut2004 under kubuntu?
<epimeth> nope, but I understand it isn't supposed to be too difficult
<Filthpig> the install went smoothly, and the game runs perfectly... but there's no sound :s
<epimeth> ahh
<Filthpig> it's damned neat, really, the games actually comes with a linux installer
<Filthpig> don't have to download a linux client (as with neverwinter nights)
<Filthpig> I do suspect that it might have something to do with the sound driver
<epimeth> try this:
<Filthpig> cause the game only has "OpenAL" as sound driver..
<epimeth> install libopenalpp-cvs1 and libopenal-cvs-dev
<Filthpig> alrighty
<epimeth> copy and rename libopenalpp.xo.100 to openal.so in the System folder of the UT install
<epimeth> run the game :-)
<epimeth> this is from:
<epimeth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2325660
<Filthpig> ah
<Filthpig> I searched for it on google, but I probably wasn't specific enough ;)
<botch> hello there
<Filthpig> helly
<botch> just got a brand new pc!
<Filthpig> helly? heheh. Hello!
<botch> man - it is so fast!
<epimeth> botch: congrats!
<Filthpig> botch: I envy thee :)
<epimeth> Filthpig: my search was: ut2004 kubuntu sound
<botch> so, now i want to get my kde settings from my old one to my brand new and hot one
<Filthpig> epimeth: my search was ut2004 sound problems linux
<botch> is there a utility to do so seamlessly?
<Filthpig> gave me loads of bulls*
<epimeth> Filthpig: it was the first link from google :-0
<epimeth> Filthpig: that's why I'm working in an SEO company and you're not! :-)
<botch> also wallet, bookmarks and stuff..
<Filthpig> botch: copy ~/.kde to your new home folder
<epimeth> botch: copy ~/.kde from your old one to the new one
<Filthpig> epimeth: hahah
<botch> Filthpig: is it really that easy?
<Filthpig> botch: yep
<epimeth> botch: yes, but make sure all of the same programs are installed
<botch> i mean, the new Feisty brought new things and goodies. would i overwrite those new things with my old configs?
<epimeth> botch: really, copy your entire ~ (home) directory over
<epimeth> botch: probably not
<epimeth> make a backup first :-)
<jujimufu> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<epimeth> soooo.... amarok?
<botch> epimeth: the apps differ. definetly
<epimeth> botch: depends on the apps, and for the most part apps keep old config settings for reverse compatability :-)
<botch> epimeth: i see. i'll give it a try...
<epimeth> botch: what do you think happens when you upgrade a program with apt?  it deletes your old confs?
* botch running rsync
<dfeser> hi all!
<epimeth> dfeser: ahoy!
<dfeser> has something changed in 7.04 regarding usb subsystem?
<VSpike> botch: I did a clean install of feisty on a new partition, and once installed, just mounted the partition with my old /home in the new FS.  Which is basically the same thing.  And it worked fine.
* epimeth stucks his tongue out @ botch
<VSpike> Wow.  kworldclock really sucks!
<dfeser> i used bcharge to adjust my usb port to 500mA...worked on 6.10...
<phpcode> VSpike: i have 2 partitions, and want to install Kubuntu on one of them(where windows are, C:/ in windows).
<Filthpig> epimeth: and I have sound :)
<erikja> !force
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> didn't need to do the copy/rename-thing
<luis_lopez> Hi all!, What is the best KDE tool to send a popup message to logged-in users at any given time?
<VSpike> phpcode: what's on the other one?
<dfeser> does somenone have a clue?
<_Johny> Hello. How can I reconfigure my "bash.rc" file, becouse it's been wiped out from the HDD somehow....
<phpcode> VSpike: only files(backup)
<VSpike> phpcode:  So are you wanting a dual boot system, or you want to replace windows with kubuntu?
<phpcode> vspike: replace (a)
<epimeth> Filthpig: so do I... just no 'mute' button :-)
<epimeth> well, there is a mute button... and it says on the screen "Mute On/Off"
<epimeth> but the sound doesn't turn on or off
<epimeth> heh
<VSpike> phpcode: So which part are you stuck on?  Have you tried running the live CD?
<epimeth> _Johny: you can grab the bash.rc file from /etc/skel
<epimeth> _Johny: its better than nothing....
<VSpike> phpcode: I'd prefer to go with the manual partitioning options.  In your case, I'd probably delete the windows partition if there's nothing on it you need, and then create at least one large main and one small swap partition in its place.
<epimeth> _Johny: won't have any of your settings, but it's the default one for all new users
<epimeth> dfeser: sorry, dunno
<phpcode> vspike: im in kubuntu running from the CD.
<epimeth> phpcode: you like? :-)
<VSpike> phpcode: if you want to subdivide your partitions further, that's fine too.  Up to you.  Depends on the size of your HDD.
<VSpike> phpcode: probably KISS if no particular reason to do otherwise
<Filthpig> epimeth: what..? you mean the "mute"-button on your keyboard, or in ut?
<Filthpig> hm, problem. ut crashes when trying to window it
<_Johny> epimeth, Thank you. I just copied it from another user account, is it fine?
<VSpike> phpcode: Now ... [======== Windows/NTFS =========] [==========Backup==========]  ... After [======Linux/EXT3=======] [Swp] [==========Backup==========] 
<fsckit> anyone else having any problems with kubuntu not automounting when a cd is put in?
<VSpike> phpcode: When you get to the partitioning part, just choose "manual".  Rest of the install is almost criminally simple... in 99% of cases :)
<phpcode> vspike: [X]  primary ----- [] Logical  ??
<epimeth> VSpike: Keep it simple, stupid or keep it simple & stupid ?
<fsckit> anyone have problems automounting a cd/dvd?
<VSpike> phpcode: all of those could be primary... what configuration you have now?
<fsckit> ...or is linux not supposed to work that way?
<epimeth> Filthpig: lol!!! whups... you didn't thank me, for getting you sound... you just said "I have sound"... I thought you were making fun of me cuz my amarok isn't working
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> fsckit: it should automount
<mat1980> fsckit, linux can automount cd. Ubuntu should do it.
<fsckit> it doesn't usually go smoothly when i'm putting in and ejecting cd's. k3b gave me a "can't unmount" error a while ago...
<VSpike> phpcode: try putting the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" to the pastebin
<phpcode> vspike: Mount point?
<phpcode> vspike: what is that?
<VSpike> phpcode: If you are creating one main partition, then /
<mat1980> fsckit, I suppose your drive is not well supported.
<VSpike> phpcode: the linux filesystem is very flexible ... you can mount any device anywhere into your filesystem, which always starts at the root (/) and works down from there...
<mat1980> fsckit, did you ever tried other distro?
<mat1980> fsckit, or other version of kubuntu?
<VSpike> phpcode: for example, you could put all your use files on a different partition or drive by making another partition and setting the mountpoint to "/home".  When you browse the files in linux, it all looks like a single file structure, but can be spread across many devices
<VSpike> phpcode: In your case, you want a single root partition containing everything, so the mount point is /
<phpcode> vspike: ok.
<VSpike> phpcode: when you have time for reading, start with http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<fsckit> mat1980, yes, but a a few years ago. it's a pioneer 107d which is common especially among ps2 game copiers, not to say i'm one, lol
<jujimufu> I have three different keyboard layouts (languages), and I want to switch through them by pressing left Shift+Alt. How do I do that?
<fsckit> guess i'm still a noob at linux but between manual and auto mounting, it's never been all that smooth sailing
<VSpike> phpcode: this is quite good too: http://polishlinux.org/first-steps/filesystem-and-disks/
<asif> Hi is there any desktop effects in kubuntu?
<jujimufu> asif: such as?
<asif> jujimufu: Those ones in ubuntu..
<phpcode> vspike: Thx. :D
<ddaedalus> asif: by default, no.
<jujimufu> asif: which ones? I don't have ubuntu, so you have to be a little bit more explaining.
<asif> jujimufu: The xgl style ones
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: he means beryl/compiz
<asif> ddaedalus: Are they enabled from a menu?
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: but these are not standard ubuntu, are they?
<jujimufu> asif: no, kubuntu doesn't have these by default.
<ddaedalus> asif: no, kubuntu hasnt these
<asif> jujimufu: Does kubuntu have them in menu at all?
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: not enabled, but installed
<sjb> hi there
<jujimufu> asif: no.
<sjb> how do i find partitions such as hd0.3 in kubuntu
<jujimufu> asif: you have to download them and install them yourself.
<asif> jujimufu: Okay many thanks
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: really? I didn't know that... I thought XGL was still experimental, and ubuntu contains only stable stuff.
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: u dont need xgl to run beryl. <x>ubuntu had since 6.10 aiglx by default which is enough for beryl
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: so you can have the same effects with aiglx and beryl as you can with compiz+xgl?
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: compiz also runs on aiglx
<VSpike> asif: Are you running 7.04?
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: basically these things run everything that provides compositioning ind texture_from_pixmap gl extension
<asif> VSpike: Yes
<fsckit> jujimufu, you can get effects up the yazoo with kubuntu and it's still a light load for my 5 year old computer
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: so aiglx+beryl is stable enough now?
<VSpike> asif: then I think "sudo aptitude install beryl" will do it
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: aiglx is, beryl is not
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: but still i do use beryl
<asif> VSpike: Is the effects same as the ubuntu ones, or different somehow?
<ddaedalus> asif: beryl/compiz is beryl/compiz no matter where
<VSpike> asif: I saw that ubuntu has an effects entry in the control panel, but I don't know what it uses.  Trust me though, beryl has everything you'd ever need and more besides
<asif> ddaedalus: I see, thanks
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: baah... Last time I ran xgl and compiz was in September, and the main problem with it was that when I ran compiz with kde it ran terribly slowly, while with gnome it ran just fine. thing is, I worked mainly in kde, so i abandoned it.
<Filthpig> epimeth: hahaha, sorry :D Thanks for the help on the sound. I did NOT make fun of you, I didn't even know you had a problem with amaroK :D lol!
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: so, if I apt-get aiglx and beryl, it should work, or is it too much trouble (like xgl and compiz) to make it work?
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: because beryl has some kde-centric hacks, u can use beryl just nice on kde
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: I see. But it is too much hassle to install it, or is it fast and easy?
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: plz take a look on the wiki. and no. aiglx is the default x server for ubuntu
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: ok ok, sorry. Thanks again :)
<VSpike> asif: once installed, run beryl-manager to start
<VSpike> I just tried it, it works
<fsckit> here's my desktop using beryl: http://www.flickr.com/photos/usp8riot/481880323/in/photostream/
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: np. beryl, beryl-core, emerald shouldn be enaough
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: still u should first read the ubuntu wiki for sure
<VSpike> ddaedalus: beryl seems to pull everything else in
<ddaedalus> VSpike: well, thats good ^^
<VSpike> It's a lot easier than it was getting it working in edgy :)
<fsckit> i'm surprised how stable and light beryl the latest beryl is
<jujimufu> yeah, along with some gnome-related libraries that I see here.
<ddaedalus> VSpike: i *am* on edgy, and its easy enough
<VSpike> ddaedalus: My main problem was getting the latest binary nvidia driver installed
<VSpike> ddaedalus: the one shipped with feisty supports AIGLX though which is good
<ddaedalus> VSpike: where there is a will there is a way ;) :P
<ubuntu_> hola que tal como estan todos se que este canal no es para habla hispana pero asi como van las cosas no tengo otra opcion por favor disculpen las molestias. tengo un problema al arrancar cubuntu tras una actualizacion del kernel y no encuentro como solucionarlo. de verdad agradeceria mucho cualquier ayuda que puedan darme
<VSpike> I couldn't and still can't get it play nicely with the KDE desktop switcher.... ddaedalus / fsckit , how do you handle that?
<ddaedalus> VSpike: i know, therefore i am trying to update to feisty asap
<ddaedalus> VSpike: u have to set the number of desktops to 1, and forget about the desktop switcher
<jujimufu> ubuntu_: este no canal para habla espanol. Halo ingles?
<jujimufu> *Hablo
<VSpike> ddaedalus: set that in the kde contrl panel?
<ubuntu_> no
<fsckit> VSpike, i've only ever used one desktop. or just use beryl's desktop switcher, it's nicer
<ddaedalus> VSpike: yes, should do
<VSpike> ubuntu: has probado el canal #ubuntu-es?
<ubuntu_> probe en kubuntu-es pero nadie responde
<jujimufu> ubuntu_: no #kubuntu-es, ma #ubuntu-es
<maniac920> Hi. Is there anyone willing to help a poor newbie on a simple problem?
<mat1980> maniac, tell
<fsckit> maniac920, the line you wasted asking if you can ask, you could've just asked it
<ubuntu_> gracias jujimufu
<jujimufu> hey, VSpike, I apt-got beryl and all its dependencies, and I tried running "beryl manager", but I got this error: "Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled"
<double> hello wat is a name of french chanel Kubuntu ?
<double> sory for my english :)
<maniac920> it seems im not able to log in as a root. using the command su a window pops up asking for a password but you cant type anything in it. its the same with that command in the console.
<Lynx-> Hi. I've got a question: Will Kubuntu 7.10 have KDE 4 or still KDE 3?
<jujimufu> ubuntu_: de nada
<fsckit> maniac920, to login as root, i just start in recovery mode
<Jucato> Lynx-: most probably still KDE 3.5.x
<VSpike> maniac920: by default the root account is disabled in ubuntu
<Jucato> (.7 or .8)
<VSpike> maniac920: what are you trying to achieve?
<Lynx-> thanks.
<Frederick> halo folks anyone here has a vizio mp3 player and can say if it is compatible with linux?
<fsckit> Lynx-, as far as i know, it will
<jujimufu> double: tu peux essayer #ubuntu-fr
<jujimufu> maniac920: you can use the sudo command to execute something as root.
<fsckit> Lynx-, Jucato may be right
<Jucato> Lynx-, fsckit: most probably there will be an add-on/separate CD for KDE 4 once KDE 4r is releases
<maniac920> well but to install FireFox(in my case) i have to run some commands as root. at least thats what my tutorials tell me ( i told you im new to this).
<Jucato> the problem is that both KDE 4 and Kubuntu 7.10 are scheduled to be released on Oct 2007
<double> jujimufu: jai utliser /list, je pensai pas ke ca marchai sur ce server :)
<VSpike> maniac920: then use "sudo apt-get blah blah"
<ddaedalus> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<double> jujimufu: si je fait /list sur ircnet deco imediate :)
<VSpike> sudo will run a command with root priviledge.. when it asks for a password, enter your normal login password
<ddaedalus> !fr | double
<ubotu> double: please see above
<jujimufu> brb
<double> thx for your help :)
<Gtwy> what is that webstat program that is better than webalizer
<double> have a goo day all :)
<jcolagro> question with ati video card driver
<maniac920> yeah  i tried that VSpike but it wont let me type in anything
<VSpike> maniac920: if you need to run a graphical program with root privs in KDE, use "kdesu"
<fsckit> maniac920, you should use another account and use sudo. it saved my butt a week ago. messed up my settings, it wouldn't boot, but i could boot into recovery/root mode to restore my previous settings
<VSpike> maniac920: I don't think you see any typing as you enter the password
<dfeser> is there a change in usbfs since feisty?
<Jucato> maniac920: when you enter passwords in the command line, you don't really see what you are typing
<Jucato> maniac920: it doesn't give you any feedback, like *'s or anything
<jcolagro> during installation... ubuntu find the right video driver I have on my laptop ... but it seems that the driver is not correct
<jujimufu> double: J'ai juste essay #ubuntu-fr et j'ai vu que c'tait l :)
<fsckit> maniac920, once you screw up your root account, it's harder to recover
<jcolagro> and I have to change it into a vesa video driver
<maniac920> well ok then ill try some of your suggestions. thanks a lot
<VSpike> I hope they fix this "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" bug soon
<VSpike> jcolagro: ATI ?
<jcolagro> yes
<mat1980> jcolagro, sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jcolagro> I did it .. yes ..
<VSpike> jcolagro:  The device support of the open driver is not great.  You may need to use the restricted driver
<VSpike> jcolagro: "sudo restricted-manager" should do it I think
<jujimufu> I apt-got beryl and all its dependencies, and I tried running "beryl manager", but I got this error: "Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled"
<jcolagro> thanks ..
<jcolagro> I will try
<smoze> hello!
<jujimufu> hello smoze  :)
<smoze> can someone help me with scp?
<fsckit> jujimufu, follow this guide for beryl install: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: universe component wtf?
<jcolagro> by the way .. is the vesa driver enough ?? Because it looks working with this driver
<jujimufu> ddaedalus: I bet that if I write "apt-get install universe" my command line will go like "wtf, it's huuuuuge!" :P
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: hmm, okaaaay ;)
<VSpike> jcolagro: it will be quiet slow, and you won't have any glx support I think
<mat1980> jcolagro, I guess vesa works, but it could be very slow.
<ddaedalus> jujimufu: try following the wiki, might help
<Filthpig> hmmmmmm
<smoze> can someone help me with scp?
<Filthpig> does someone have a clue why I don't get new maps in ut2004 even though I've copied them to the correct folders?
<jthomas> has anyone had _zero updates_ since their install of Kubuntu 7.04?  My 7.04herd5 had 20 updates just today, but my 7.04 Final has had absolutly none since I installed it on release day...
<jthomas> smoze: whats up?
<jussi01> jthomas: it probably hasnt needed any...
<smoze> it just keeps whining about everything or does nothing :/
<jcolagro> an other question ... regarding the version before feisty fawn
<fsckit> jthomas, no, but i have fewer weekly updates than i had with 6.10 so far
<jthomas> jussi01: but the herd to have 20 packages today?  as of yesterday it should have been at the same level as my home machine...
<jthomas> today the Herd5 install had 20 updates; i ssh'ed into my Final machine and it still has zero..
<jcolagro> I had every 4 - 5 sec ..  an system error tell me that it couldn't change the cpu frequency .. introducing a lot of lag
<jthomas> smoze: that helps not.
<jthomas> smoze: what are you trying to copy, from where to where?
<smoze> jthomas: a file to remote server
<jthomas> smoze: scp /file/path/and/name user@remote.server.com:/file/to/destination
<jthomas> smoze: scp /file/path/and/name user@remote.server.com:/path/to/destination
<jcolagro> any known issue ?
<open-your-eyes> Watch as LA police fire into crowds of protesters. http://one.revver.com/watch/254524  Repost, call your media outlets, take back your country.
<jcolagro> and any work around ?
<erikja> what is the substitute of force in Kubuntu samba ??
<smoze> jthomas: thanks! i forgot :
<jthomas> smoze: no problem, pass it forward
<erikja> !sanba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sanba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erikja> !samba
<smoze> jthomas: i will :)
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> open-your-eyes: please do not post spam in here
<aaroncampbell> java can't seem to see my print service.  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio
<fsckit> when i put in a cd, would anyone know why when i go to the cdrom directory, i see no files or partial files? is kubuntu not automounting?
<jthomas> fsckit: my kubuntu isn't automounting CDs nor DVDs either
<jthomas> I've not looked into a fix yet tho :(
<_4strO> mine does
<jthomas> _4strO: DVDs as well?
<jthomas> Video DVDs ?
<_4strO> didn't try with DVD
<jthomas> mm
<jthomas> can you?
<_4strO> yep
<fsckit> jthomas, no, i have to manually mount
<jthomas> fsckit: laaame.  Does anyone know how to fix that?  I've looked into the HAL setup under KDE but it was indeed checkmarked to popup....
<_4strO> jthomas: no pb with dvd ;)
<jthomas> pb ?
<_4strO> problem
<fsckit> jthomas, maybe this will work. i'll try it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95868
<jthomas> fsckit: that looks good, let me know... I'll have to test it at home tho; I don't have a DVD drive here at work
<fsckit> jthomas, reading so far, the patch seems to fix it. seems a bug in kde and/or hal recent version
<jthomas> fsckit: so where is the update?  i've seriously not had a single update on my 7.04Final install... i am afraid that the bugs are outpacing the fixes and that Ubuntu/Kubuntu devs are getting in over their heads! :(
<Skrot> Hi, does anyone know of a howto on how to download the source of a package in the repository, patch the source and then build a .deb package of it?
<jthomas> fsckit: I am not saying that YOU should be providing this update :)
<gnomefreak> !packaging > Skrot
<fsckit> jthomas, http://digilander.libero.it/dr_kabuto/hal/ one place i found to dl hal/patch
<epimeth> anybody know anything about changing automount settings?
<jthomas> fsckit: i can just dl and install those?  all of them?  and that means I wouldn't have to patch the system?  I really would like to have it fixed properly from my distro tho, not add in 3rd party patches....
<dfeser> hey all! wich packages do i need to install a particular kernel?
<LjL> dfeser: *install*, or *compile*?
<dfeser> LjL just install
<fsckit> jthomas, i know what you mean. i'd rather have it in an official update but like you said, the devs may be in over their heads
<rdallarmi> hi, has anybody in here experience of sasl autentication using authdeamond?
<epimeth> anybody know anything about changing automount settings?  I don't want my ipod mounting to /media/IPODNAME
<rdallarmi> ll
<fsckit> jthomas, just installed the update. working fantastic so far. that's a relief
<LjL> dfeser: linux-image-version and linux-restricted-modules-versions should be enough... but it's not like there's that many kernels available in the repos
<fsckit> epimeth, have to edit your /etc/fstab file or i believe there's a couple gui apps out there for it
<epimeth>  /etc/fstab isn't automount...
<jujimufu> which one's better, runit or initng (instead of the old init)
<epimeth> I want to change the automount settings
<jthomas> epimeth: automount on bootup, or for devices like USB or DVD/CD ?
<jthomas> epimeth: automount for devices id a HAL thing
<jthomas> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jthomas> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jthomas> baah
<jthomas> !bogus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bogus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toomas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<epimeth> jthomas: I know... I guess what I'm asking is how do I change HAL settings?
<epimeth> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<epimeth> hehehe
<Jucato> hm... let's not play with the bot, shall we?
<jthomas> epimeth: what device is it?  we just had discussions about DVDs not automounting and it being a bug.  Want me to link you to a fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95868
<dfeser> in which repos are the linux-image and linux-restricted packages?
<Jucato> dfeser: main and restricted, respectively
<stdin> dfeser: main
<stdin> dfeser: and restricted (respectively)
<stdin> snap!
<Jucato> :)
<epimeth> jthomas: its an ipod... it's mounting to /media/IPODNAME.. I want it to mount to /media/ipod
<M3phisto> i got a little problem with aRTs... when using it as audio output module in kaffeine, my video and audio are not synch any more (audio behind). anyone an idea (solution)?
<andre_pl> does anyone have any tips or tricks for making beryl look better on KDE?  the menu's look terrible and they leave behind little artifacts.
<fsckit> andre_pl, not sure what you mean. mine looks great
<M3phisto> just tested and my problem (asynchronous playback) is also there when using MPlayer with arts...
<trpr> as does mine, although i experience issues with the virtual desktops. i'd like to have a different wallpaper on each cube face
<andre_pl> fsckit: looks like its supposed to be a dropshadow around the menus, but they look ugly as sin.
<jujimufu> how the heck do I run binaries?
<jujimufu> I just downloaded realplayer on .bin, and I tried to run it from a command line and I can't.
<Jucato> what kind of binaries?
<jthomas> epimeth: not sure and i am sorry but i don't have time to dig for you right now... my own ipod won't even mount with a read/write filesystem (its readonly) and i've not figured that out yet either...
<Jucato> jujimufu: are you on edgy or feisty?
<kenkku> what package is the user management kcontrol panel?
<jujimufu> Jucato: feisty
<kenkku> I'm on feisty
<Jucato> ah hm...
<LjL> jujimufu, AFAIK realplayer is available in Medibuntu
<fsckit> andre_pl, either i'm not having that problem or my taste is tacky, looks fine to me
<weswh-> I just got a new graphics card and monitor, 1680x1050 screen, running twinview with my old 1280x1024. it's an nvidia 6200, one vga one DVI. when I watch videos full screen on the 1680x1050 screen, there is lots of 'tearing'...when there is a lot of movement especially. doesn't happen at all on the 1280x1024. Any ideas?
<LjL> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Jucato> kenkku: kde-guidance
<kenkku> Jucato: thank you
<kenkku> it seems to be broken :/
<Jucato> kenkku: user management is part of kde-guidance
<Filthpig> is there a gaming channel for linux on this network?
<LjL> jujimufu: yes, it's available there. use it, don't use plain binaries when there are Ubuntu packages available
* Jucato wonders when opera and realplayer will be in feisty-commercial
<jujimufu> LjL: it is available?
<LjL> jujimufu: yes, in Medibuntu.
<Jucato> jujimufu: see the medibuntu link
<jujimufu> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<jujimufu> thank god I am in the EU
<LjL> jujimufu: no no heck, my bad... i mixed up distributions. it's not available there for Feisty
<jujimufu> oh, LjL, I didn't see the link up there...
<andre_pl> fsckit: http://hero.chasec.ca/~andre/snapshot1.png
<andre_pl> see the bottom-right corner of the menu?
<jujimufu> LjL: baah. Is it available anywhere else?
<epimeth> Jucato: you know maybe?
<stdin> jujimufu: I just used the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods#head-47044ea04395f5171c964bfc5248e1335e689950
<Jucato> epimeth: hm?
<stdin> jujimufu: nice and simple
<jujimufu> stdin: hey, I remember you :P
<stdin> shh, don't tell anyone :p
<jujimufu> stdin: but If I am not mistaken, you were on #gentoo. Either that, or on ##linux
<jujimufu> :P
<LjL> jujimufu: i can find a package on google, however, i cannot say anything about how well it'd work... also, the Edgy package probably works, since i currently still have it installed (and i'm on Feisty now)
<jujimufu> LjL: ok, thanks
* stdin hasn't been in #gentoo (or ##linux ) in ages
<Jucato> (image loading up slow...... :()
* jujimufu neither
* Jucato hasn't been in ##linux *ever*
<stdin> I've only ever ran gentoo for a week :p
<LjL> jujimufu: i'd lean on following the "Install RealPlayer.deb using dkpg" part
<Jucato> stdin: too bad...
<jujimufu> ok ok, thans
<jujimufu> stdin: I remember some other guy too, Quizmos or something like that.
<jujimufu> bah, anyway :P
<aldin> how can i watch usage of only one process lets say konqueror with 'top' or some other command
<fsckit> andre_pl, i see. mine isn't that noticeable but could be my color scheme i'm using. yours doesn't look that bad but would look better if your taskbar was translucent like mine
<Filthpig> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<fsckit> andre_pl, not my menu but a screenshot of my system: http://www.flickr.com/photos/usp8riot/481871584/
<andre_pl> fsckit: under gnome theres nothing like that though, so it seems to me its some sort of bug.
<epimeth> Jucato: my ipod automounts to /media/IPODNAME
<fsckit> andre_pl, yeah, didn't realize you were running gnome. i assumed kde without looking much since this is kubuntu chat ;)
<jujimufu> What packages do I have to download to run wmv and wma video and audio files respectively?
<epimeth> Jucato: I want it to mount to /media/ipod
<epimeth> Jucato: is there a way for me to change HAL settings?
<Jucato> epimeth: ah that I don't know....
<kenkku> now this is weird. kde-guidance is in conflict with python2.4-iconvcodec. which I don't have on my system?! :S
<fsckit> jujimufu, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty see codec install
<epimeth> Jucato: do you know where I might find info on that?
<Filthpig> epimeth: since you're working for a SEO, can you help me figure out why on earth I can't see my friend's mod in the maps-list in ut2k4?
<andre_pl> fsckit: that was a KDE Screenshot.  I have them both installed.  I usually prefer KDE, but Ubuntu';s gnome impressed me, so I stuck with that for a while,  but I miss konqueror and amarok, and some of the customizability of kde, so I want to come back, but theres still a few things that bug me. like this drop shadow. :P
<_4strO> !codecs > jujimufu
* epimeth coughs
<Filthpig> *grin*
* epimeth stares at Filthpig
* jujimufu coughs too
<Filthpig> :D
<Jucato> epimeth: hm... Google? :/
<jujimufu> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sahin_h> andre_pl: Are you disable two things in the KDE Appearance -> Style -> Effect?
<andre_pl> sahin_h: what 2 things?
<sahin_h> andre_pl: Menu Drop Shadow and Enable Gui Effects
<epimeth> Jucato: the word "scoured" does not begin to describe what I did to find it in google
* Filthpig does not understand why the mod won't show :s
<andre_pl> sahin_h: not yet, but i think that's what I'm looking gor.
<Jucato> epimeth: other options would be the bigger #ubuntu channel or dare the #ubuntu-devel channel (not really recommended)
<fsckit> andre_pl, about all i've ever used is kde. i tried gnome but could never get used to it so linux to me has always been associated with kde. i like to customize ;)
<andre_pl> sahin_h: thanks! :)
<sahin_h> Currently I'm not using beryl, however If I rember correctly these are "the two options" what you are looking for.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<epimeth> Jucato: lol... I just found a solution... I just wanted it for amarok
* mode/#kubuntu [-d sivaji]  by LjL
<epimeth> :-)
<sahin_h> andre_pl: np
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Jucato> hehok
<Jucato> heh ok*
<Jucato> gr..can't spell
<von> Hello
<von> Does someone know the fonts system in Ubuntu??
<andre_pl> fsckit: gnome is very much a "just works" setup.  needs pretty much no configuration, where as with KDE I always spend a day or 2 customizng things.  but i end up with something i like better.
<sahin_h> I saw some beryl things in this channel today... So here's some news about kwin composite... If somebody interested. ;-)
<sahin_h> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2787
<andre_pl> also I find that its very easy to end up with an ugly KDE, but in gnome, the themes dont offer much customization, so they usually look pretty good.
<sahin_h> Ok. This will be the future.
<NiceGuyUK> sahin_h: noted...
<fsckit> gnome seems more like windows so i never gave it much of a chance. but yeah, it does take a while to setup KDE if you're picky like me but it's all worth it
<NiceGuyUK> I'm happy using either.  Just gotta learn my way around Enlightenment, xvwm, fvwm and all the other little ones now :P
<TheInfinity> moinsn
<andre_pl> oh, it also seems that in KDE, I dont get the little window previews when I hover over the taskbar.  anyone know a fix for that?
<mahdi> configure panel > appearance > mouseover effects
<von> Does someone know the fonts system in Ubuntu??
<NiceGuyUK> von - can you be more specific?
<andre_pl> mahdi: i was referring to the beryl effect actually. the live window previews.
<von> NiceGuy: Yes I want to install ams fonts but they re not in all size
<NiceGuyUK> hmm...not sure what "ams fonts" are
<von> NiceGuy : I've .afm and .pfb files but not for all size, Do you know how to generate them
<von> NiceGuy : AMS fonts is american mathematical society fonts
<NiceGuyUK> von: not sure, but this link may help
<NiceGuyUK> http://www.faqts.com/knowledge_base/view.phtml/aid/4413
<nesha> hey all
<von> NiveGuy: I'll check
<nesha> does anybody knows how to change KDM theme in kubuntu Feisty?
<hakaisou> I was actually wondering how to do that too...
<nesha> there isn't any option
<nesha> to change it
<sparrw> do/can ssh sessions have an inactivity timeout?
<NiceGuyUK> !tetex-base
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tetex-base - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !tetex-extra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tetex-extra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !tetex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tetex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> bah
<von> NiceGuy: It seems to be exactly what I need, I'll try
<NiceGuyUK> cool
<NiceGuyUK> von : see also the packages tetex-base and tetex-extra, which include AMs fonts
<Jucato> !changethemes | nesha
<ubotu> nesha: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<dromer> hmm, since the upgrade my ssh seems to be very slow, also, synergy over ssh seems not to work atm, I can't connect to my left pc
<dromer> !synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> !synergys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> gah
<sparr> when i start vncviewer in FullScreen mode, how do i close it or switch out of it?
<NiceGuyUK> sparr : I think its CTRL-ALT-SHIFT on left side of keyboard, but its been a long time since I sued it
<NiceGuyUK> sued = used
<Filthpig> !unreal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unreal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> !ut2004
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut2004 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sparr> NiceGuyUK: no, but thanks
<NiceGuyUK> sparr : F8 to bring up the menu ?
<sparr> aha!
<sparr> you rock
<NiceGuyUK> ;)
<NiceGuyUK> my year-old memory of it is better than I thought
<dromer> hmm, quicksynergy says synergys is active .. however, I'm running it over ssh with the client running on localhost with: $ ssh -f -N -L 24800:<server>:24800 <server>
<realshiva> hi, do someone know a good editor for php with highlight and ftp function?
<NiceGuyUK> Quanta Plus, Bluefish ?
<stdin> kate should do that too
<NiceGuyUK> yup
<NiceGuyUK> and nano if you get the .nanorc configured like I did :)
<Yorokobi> same for vim
<_4strO> emacs too
<_4strO> but i still prefer kate :)
<NiceGuyUK> I prefer Kate from "Lost" :D
<hakaisou> XD
<_4strO> hh
<hakaisou> question.
<realshiva> first i will try quanta
<_4strO> the blond one is not so bad
<aaroncampbell> java can't seem to see my print service.  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio
<hakaisou> I downloaded software to use my Nostromo N52, but I don't know how to install it.
<_4strO> juliett
<hakaisou> It has a "MakeFile" file inside the folder
<realshiva> try make ^^
<NiceGuyUK> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jussi01> Can someone point me to a tutorial for installing ubuntu from a usb pendrive? ie. I dont have any cds to burn it to...
<Yorokobi> hakaisou: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<bobbi> has anyone here got a little time to guide me through a couple of problems?
<bobbi> i am a linux noob
<TheInfinity> just start asking :)
<_4strO> !ask | bobbi
<ubotu> bobbi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bobbi> ty - overwhelmed
<ayande> Does anyone know how I can open port in firewall?
<_4strO> !iptable | ayande
<Yorokobi> ayande: iptables or something else?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> kubuntu has no firewall per default
<andre_pl> ok one more question. why do I have 16 viewports when I enable beryl? is that a known issue? is there a workaround?
<_4strO> !iptables | ayande
<ubotu> ayande: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ayande> ok i try
<bobbi> my xsession error log suggests i need to install kpersonalizer - i have kubuntu
<ayande> thanks alot
<stdin> jussi01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Yorokobi> andre_pl: you can change the number of viewports via the config gui
<_4strO> TheInfinity: kubuntu like every linux have one ;)
<jussi01> thanks stdin
<TheInfinity> yes but not configures that it blocks something
<alexander> Hello everyone
<TheInfinity> of course almost every linux distr. has iptables ;)
<hakaisou> thanks, that did it, i think
<andre_pl> Yorokobi: its set to 1
<bobbi> kpersonalizer does not apparently get installed with kubuntu
<bobbi> there seems to be no way to install it either
<Yorokobi> andre_pl: what you're looking for isn't called a viewport by beryl ... of course, I don't remember what its called ... its an option or two down from viewports
<bobbi> yet my xsession error file tells me i need it
<_4strO> bobbi: wich file is it ?
<bobbi> 4stro i'll check
<Jucato> bobbi: it isn't installed  by default and shouldn't be required anyway. not sure why you are getting errors
<stdin> !info kpersonalizer
<ubotu> kpersonalizer: installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20 (feisty), package size 490 kB, installed size 808 kB
<bobbi> error is:
<bobbi> startkde: kpersonalizer not found! Please install to properly configure your user.
<hakaisou> ok then, it's installed, now how to I launch the program?
<Yorokobi> ~
<Yorokobi> oops
<andre_pl> Yorokobi:now i have no cube at all. just 1 dektop :S
<Yorokobi> andre_pl: the default is 4
<bobbi> after the error message i get a load of lines of errors
<Jucato> hm..that's weird...
<Jucato> it shouldn't be asking for kpersonalizer
<bobbi> i can't find kpersonalizer in add remove programs
<stdin> bobbi: look in adept
<andre_pl> Yorokobi: number of desktops: 1, Horiz & vert virtual size each set to 4. that gives me a working cube but the pager and window manager tell me I have > 20 viewport.
<Yorokobi> andre_pl: sounds like a problem with the pager
<andre_pl> Yorokobi: also happens when I click the icon in the top left of the window and choose Viewports -> there are 20 options.
<bobbi>  stdin i've just had a thought - it might be relevant
<bobbi> i installed aptoncd and that seemed to bring synaptic along with it
<david__> join  kubuntu-es
<david__> o no
<bobbi> could that be why its asking for personalizer?
<stdin> bobbi: don't think so
<david__> #kubuntu-es
<bobbi> o
<david__> how i join to kubunto spanish?
<david__> help me please
<david__> kubuntu spanish
<stdin> david__: type: /join #kubuntu-es
<realshiva> click on this: #kubuntu-es
<Admiral_Chicago> david__: /join #kubuntu-eis
<Admiral_Chicago> er -es
<bobbi> how can i or even should i install kpersonalizer?
<Admiral_Chicago> what he said
<david__> thanks
<david__> thanks
<jujimufu> hey, I ran the beryl manager. How do I enable the effects now?
<realshiva> bobbi: sudo apt-get install kpersonalizer
<bobbi> will sudo install work? to install kpersonalizer?
<bobbi> ok i'll try that
<von> NiceGuy : I've generated a fonts.scale but I'm not sure what to do with it?
<hakaisou> !fltk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fltk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llutz> hi
<bobbi> realshiva: thats got it running - now i'll see if it tidies up my error file - ty
<rdallarmi> hi, I am having problems in sending mail, I get the error "SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure"  bur I am able to test the username password successfully using authtest. in my smtpd.conf , I havepwcheck_method: authdaemond; I am about to get lost,how can I check authdeamond is actually invoked and with what username/password?
<realshiva> rdallarmi: you confused me ...
<realshiva> rdallarmi: what do you want to do?
<epimeth> how would I do a search-replace from the command line?
<epimeth> I find exactly what I want using grep...
<stdin> sed
<llutz> epimeth: awk/sed or perl
<epimeth> how do I use sed?
<epimeth> and can I do it for mass files?
<bobbi> well i've run through kpersonalizer - nothing needed altering
<bobbi> my windows decorations seem to have changed and its reporting i'm running i686
<bobbi> i didn't ask it to change my windows decoration and my system is i386
<stdin> epimeth: eg: sed -i 's/pattern/replacement/g' /path/to/file
<stdin> epimeth: that will replace all "pattern" with "replacement" in /path/to/file
<bobbi> i'm gonna try restarting pc to see if it sorts itself out
<llutz> epimeth: for mass files use "find ... -exec sed ..." or perl
<stdin> or for i in `ls`;do sed ....;done
<stdin> there are a few ways
<llutz> or this ^^ :)
<killermach_> hey all.. I've been using 6.01 and 6.10, and upgraded to 7.04, however a clean install of 7.04, I cannot get adobe flash 9 installed, maybe I don't have the right repository? something else?
<stdin> killermach_: what errors do you get? you just install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Jucato> killermach_: flashplugin-nonfree package
<dac_> jisao,hi
<killermach_> stdin: I only get firefox message that I have to do manual download and there is no .deb on Adobe
<stdin> killermach_: have you tried installing the package? from adept/apt
<killermach_> in adept manager I search "nonfree" and no flash .. I must be missing a repository
<killermach_> can someone check and tell me what repository flashplugin-nonfree is in?
<stdin> killermach_: in feisty all repos are enabled
<jthomas> killermach_: search for Flash in there...
<stdin> killermach_: just try opening konsole and type in "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<jthomas> anyone know how to get Kommando working?  i can 'start' it but once I have it set up and click [OK]  then it goes away and I cannot launch it...
<killermach_> stdin: hmm.. ok.. this may help, I'm installed from kubuntu_7.04-desktop_amd64.iso
<killermach_> stdin: ok
<stdin> killermach_: ahh, amd64
<stdin> killermach_: yeah, there isn't a 64bit version
<stdin> killermach_: you have to do it the "other" way
<stdin> !flash64 | killermach_
<ubotu> killermach_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jthomas> nope no 64bit Flash, write Adobe a letter like the rest of us
<killermach_> Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<crimsun> killermach_: enable multiverse.
<ubuntu> hi, i quickly booted an kubuntu livecd to check a malfunctioning computer, is there any tool for linux to check the hdd's
<ubuntu> smart and scan ?
<stdin> crimsun: 1. it already is, 2. it's not available on amd64
<crimsun> stdin: ah, I'm missing scrollback for his $arch
<SubOne> How do I active the "Kubuntu Distribution Upgrade Tool"
<theclash> ciao a tutti ho un problema con apache2 e php5 potreste aiutarmi??
<SubOne> theclash: Sorry, I don't speak (french?)
<stdin> SubOne: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a
<manchicken> !it@theclash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it@theclash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> !it @ theclash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it @ theclash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<manchicken> there we go.
<stdin> manchicken: it's: !it | name
<manchicken> SubOne: That was Italian
<stdin> not @
<killermach_> stdin: ok.. I just built a new workstation Athlon64 AM2 Dual-core w/ 4GB RAM, I installed 64bit kubuntu to make use of all the ram, should I just go back to 3GB ram?
<manchicken> stdin: Too many damned bots.
<SubOne> stdin: I don't have that menu option
<killermach_> stdin: am I going to continue to run into 64bit issues?
<stdin> killermach_: things like flash, w32codecs and wine don't run (easily) on amd64
<SubOne> How do I active the "Kubuntu Distribution Upgrade Tool", I'm following this page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php but it is not working.
<sonic> anyone have any experience with vmplayer and dual boot in kubuntu with windows
<killermach_> stdin: hmm.. one of the reasons for the 4GB RAM is to run VMware, Parallels, or Xen, I think I can load FedoraCore6 w/ Xen as 64bit Host OS, then load other OS's in 32bit.. this may be better
<sonic> and for some reason my drives are setup as dev/sda  but I am not using SCSI
<killermach_> sonic: sata uses sda
<stdin> killermach_: just looked about a bit, and 32bit linux can support (up to) 4GB ram, so you should be able to use the x86 version
<stdin> sonic: in feisty?
<sonic> yeah
<stdin> sonic: that's normal
<sonic> feisty
<sonic> ok cause I know I was IDE / hda for years and now its sda
<killermach_> stdin: you are correct.. I forgot about it, a default install only uses 3.2GB, I need to pass kernel option in grub.. thanks :)
<stdin> sonic: all (well most) IDE (pata) devices are now emulated as sata
<killermach_> sonic: I have an HP Pavillion a712n here also.. it's an IDE drive and fdisk -l, and df show it as /dev/sda
<killermach_> sonic: and this HP doesn't support sata or scsi in hardware
<sonic> ok, thats prob why Im confused
<sonic> cause vmware is having issues loading Windows.  blue screen with hard disk configuation errors
<sonic> so I got to thinking that might be a cause
<sonic> if they dont agree on my hardware
<sonic> killermach: thanks for clearing that up for me.  Im gonna see if the vmware people are around in #vmware
<jujimufu> hey guys, does anyone know a very customizable and preferably free blog hosting site?
<dedani> tyu56
<jusama14> can someone help me use xmame? i installed it through package manager but I don't know how to use it.
<stdin> jusama14: try kxmame
<stdin> !info kxmame
<ubotu> kxmame: A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0~beta-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 378 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<jusama14> well the thing is, i'm running ubuntu and no one knows on that
<SubOne> Does nobody know how to upgrade to Fiesty>
<Filthpig> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<bobbi> my xsession error file asked me to install and run kpersonalizer - i did this - now my i386 machine is being reported as i686
<SubOne> Filthpig: I don't have that menu item.
<bobbi> is a re install my best option?
<Filthpig> ?
<Filthpig> what meny item?
<bobbi> before you ask i installed feisty from a i386 cd
<SubOne> Filthpig: and the "Network upgrade for Kubuntu desktops (recommended" does nothing for me
<Filthpig> menu*
<Filthpig> bobbi: and does that give any problems?
<SubOne> Filthpig: it just keeps telling me to close the update manager and run the "Kubuntu Distribution Upgrade Tool"
<bobbi> filthpig: i'm a noob at all this i just don't know
<Filthpig> bobbi: it doesn't matter :] 
<bobbi> filthpig: i guess if its giving me wrong info then it won't be working right
<Filthpig> it's x86, so it doesn't matter
<bobbi> filthpig: ok - ty
<Filthpig> SubOne: which version are you upgrading from?
<Filthpig> 6.10 or 6.06?
<SubOne> Filthpig: I run Adept, I click fetch updates, upgrade wizard pops up. i click next, get change...
<SubOne> Filthpig: how do i find out
<stdin> !version | SubOne
<ubotu> SubOne: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<SubOne> 6.10
<Filthpig> well
<Filthpig> then following the Kubuntu upgrade howto should be piece of cake..
<SubOne> Filthpig: Do you think I'd be asking if that was working?
<Filthpig> what's the problem, then?
<SubOne> It is not working...
<alex__> Hi everyone !
<stdin> SubOne: you can try "sudo do-release-upgrade
<Filthpig> have you done everything according to the guide?
<stdin> in konsole
<SubOne> Filthpig: yes, over and over and over
<SubOne> stdin: let me try
<SubOne> stdin: command not found
<jthomas> !kommando
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kommando - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jthomas> !kommando
<jthomas> nope no 64bit Flash, write Adobe a letter like the rest of us
<jthomas> baah
<jthomas> anyone know how to get Kommando working?  i can 'start' it but once I have it set up and click [OK]  then it goes away and I cannot launch it...
<jujimufu> hey, I ran the beryl manager. How do I enable the effects now?
<stdin> SubOne: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, and update-manager-core
<jujimufu> jthomas: press Ctrl+Alt+H
<jthomas> nothing happens
<jthomas> jujimufu: nada
<jujimufu> jthomas: you might want to download imwheel and set it up to pop-up on a mouse click, assuming you have an extra mouse button which you don't use. But I don't know how to do that personally, you'll have to check with imwheel's tutorials, and possibly forum threads.
<kishan> hi there i have a problem i am unable to set my time automatically ..it says unable to connect to north.america.pool.ntp.org.
<SubOne> aparently kubuntu-desktop is not installed (according to the package manager) what doe sit do
<gdiebel> will someone do me a favor and hit up calendar.google.com ?
<stdin> SubOne: makes sure all the needed packages are installed
<SubOne> why wouldnt that be installed from the initial installation of kubuntu
<kishan> i am able to update time in gnome but not in kde can any one help me please
<stdin> kishan: try north-america.pool.ntp.org (not north.america.pool.ntp.org)
<stdin> SubOne: it was
<SubOne> stdin: well then it should be installed
<kishan> stdin: yes i tried it too its not working can u help please
<aaroncampbell> What do these permissions mean: drwx-wx-wt
<aaroncampbell> I don't recognize the t
<SubOne> stdin: I mean I did uninstall some thing like Konversation and Kopete, maybe that effects the metapackage?
<stdin> kishan: north-america.pool.ntp.org does work, I just tried it
<Filthpig> SubOne: yes
<stdin> SubOne: yeah, that would
<aaroncampbell> seems like a directory that is o+rwx g+wx and a+w and what is the t?
<Filthpig> I've seen that myself, if you unistall kopete etc it also removes kubuntu-desktop
<SubOne> well then it was installed i would guess but i reinstalled both... testing
<kishan> stdin: for me it not working can u tell me why..i recently installed feisty fawn
<stdin> kishan: try "sudo ntpdate north-america.pool.ntp.org"
<SubOne> nope same result
<SubOne> its nope upgrading
<kishan> stdin:3 May 12:42:38 ntpdate[9526] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<SubOne> it says it doanloaded the upgrade tool, how can i run it from the command line
<kishan> it gives this i just moved from eastern to pacfic zone
<SubOne> stdin: ran that command now its doing something
<stdin> kishan: some NTP app is running
<SubOne> i got a 301 error :(
<stdin> aaroncampbell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_permissions#Symbolic_notation_and_additional_permission
<Filthpig> SubOne: with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<SubOne> Filthpig: no thats done
<Filthpig> ok
<SubOne>  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Filthpig> and it says done?
<SubOne> that fails
<Filthpig> what message?
<kishan> stdin: i am newbie what are other ntp applicaton..i have just skype ..firefox kopete and thats all
<SubOne> Error during update
<SubOne> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<SubOne> Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/edgy/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<aaroncampbell> stdin: thanks, I found out that it means "sticky"
<stdin> SubOne: use an official repo
<SubOne> stdin: I have no idea how to do that, you just gave me that command :p
<stdin> kishan: try a logout and back in, then try the server again
<SubOne> I'm just confused why the steps outlined on that site didnt work
<SubOne> it just keeps telling me to close adept package manager and run the "Kubuntu Distribution Upgrade Tool"
<stdin> SubOne: you are using  http://theli.free.fr/ as an apt repository, use a official one
<kishan> stdin: i have ubuntu too i mean gnome is there some to do with it i am able to get my time zone right in gnome
<Filthpig> SubOne: open /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out all unofficial sites and uncomment all official sites
<Filthpig> update
<Filthpig> and try again
<SubOne> Filthpig: there are none commented out
<Filthpig> ok
<SubOne> And I have no idea what constitutes an "unofficial" repo
<SubOne> I disabled that one though
<stdin> SubOne: all official repos are in the form of http://XX.archive.ubuntu.com/ (where XX is your country code, eg us, fr, gb...)
<SubOne> Error during update
<SubOne> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<SubOne> Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/edgy/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<Filthpig> all those who are something else than *.ubuntu.com are unofficial
<SubOne> oops forgot to apply sorry
<llutz> Filthpig: canonical.com is unofficial? ;)
<Filthpig> llutz: I don't have any canonical links :p
<stdin> llutz: actually, it's an official unofficial one :p
<Filthpig> only ubuntu
<SubOne> i think thats working
<SubOne> is that why it wouldnt start in adept because i had that one repo?
<Filthpig> yes
<SubOne> ah ok
<SubOne> well its running in command line now anyway, ty
<lori> hi everybody ..
<dwidmann> hi
<SubOne> hi
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<raylu> i win :D
<Tm_T> you win what?
<raylu> m........
<raylu> i'll figure that out soon.
<SubOne> He wins another beer!
<raylu> yeah. that.
<jujimufu> hey guys, I apt-got beryl, installed just fine, and now I have the beryl manager open. How do I enable the effects?
<Filthpig> BEER
<SubOne> Go for the record!
<raylu> jujimufu, ctrl+alt+click
<lori> sorry for my english .. its very poor .. i have an asus A6RP with kubuntu and my infrared device dont work .. can somebody help me with that? thax
<Filthpig> jujimufu: have you enabled the Beryl WM?
<Tm_T> jujimufu: #ubuntu-effects might help further
<raylu> I recognize that name... are you korean, jujimufu
<Filthpig> !IR
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<Filthpig> oh
<Filthpig> heh!
<Filthpig> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> !infra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> raylu: lol no
<jujimufu> Filthpig: how to I enable it?
<Filthpig> jujimufu: you have the diamond-icon on your taskbar, right?
<jujimufu> Filthpig: nope. Do I have to run Emerald Theme?
<Filthpig> no
<jujimufu> *Theme Manager
<jujimufu> then how do I get beryl up?
<lori> ubotu: ok, thanx ..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanx .. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> try hitting ctrl alt backspace
<Filthpig> it will restart kde
<lori> hehe
<Graham> lori: ubotu is a bot :P
<lori> jeje .. i have just realized that, he
<Graham> Filthpig: No, it restarts X
<Filthpig> Graham: yaddayadda :] 
<Graham> 2 different things.
<Filthpig> yeah
<Graham> Onto matters, what's a good p2p program?
<Filthpig> limewire is supposed to work for linux, but I haven't managed to get it working
<Filthpig> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Filthpig> there we go
<stdin> !p2p | Graham
<ubotu> Graham: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<lori> filthpig:  try dc++
<Filthpig> lori: I'm using valknut, really
<Filthpig> "using"
<Graham> Other than limewire.
<Filthpig> I have it installed :p
<Filthpig> Graham: valknut
<jujimufu> Filthpig: that was good, only that I still don't get that little diamond on my tray.
<lori> anybody from slovakia? :-)
<llutz> why don't udev-rules (KERNEL=="tun", GROUP="vboxusers", MODE="0660") affect creation/rights/permission on /dev/net/tun ? :(
<lori> filthpig: and? dont like it?
<rlj> i'm seeing some weird behavior after i upgraded from edgy to feisty. upon resuming from suspend2ram, my keyboard and trackpad are dead. plugging in a usb mouse or kb works fine though and the computer is otherwise fine. it used to work in edgy just fine. i'm on a hp zv6000 laptop. any ideas?
<Filthpig> lori: IF i download something, I use bittorrents
<jujimufu> Filthpig: so, how do I run beryl?
<Filthpig> hmm
<Filthpig> ask the guys at #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<jujimufu> thanks
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i set dvorak keyboard layout?
<the_hammer> hey all
<the_hammer> although im running ubuntu 7.04 im using the kde desktop in it
<the_hammer> and im seeking help/information
<pvandewyngaerde> just ask
<the_hammer> http://pastebin.ca/468962 is what i get when i try to play checss
<pvandewyngaerde> the_hammer: what video card do you have ?
<the_hammer> ive opened synaptic and searched for GtkGLExt and also this pyopengl and installed everything it listed
<pvandewyngaerde> try glxgears
<pvandewyngaerde> if it runs
<the_hammer> nvidia ge-force 7600 gs
<pvandewyngaerde> did you install proprietary nivdia drivers ? you need them i guess
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout, change the "Layout variant" to dvorak
<the_hammer> when i searched synaptic for that just now says this Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities
<the_hammer> and its installed
* |ericsson| bounces away: lostlostlost
<aaroncampbell> I'm finishing setting up PHP5, and I see that I can't send mail with it.  What is the easiest way to add this?  Install sendmail from the repos?  Maybe postfix?  Any suggestions?
<stdin> !away > |ericsson||away|
<pvandewyngaerde> thx
<the_hammer> whats the command to show u what drivers ya got again
<the_hammer> something | grep or soemthing isnt it?
<the_hammer> or is it lspci?
<bicareloaded> nadie aki habla espaol??
<the_hammer> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]  (rev                                                                             a1)
<the_hammer> is from lspci
<the_hammer> <pvandewyngaerde>?
<Floojah> hello?
<stdin> the_hammer: looks like you need libgtkglext1 and python-openg
<stdin> * libgtkglext1 and python-opengl
<the_hammer> stdin i search synaptic and says thats already installed
<Floojah> could anyone help me please?
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Floojah> ok
<Floojah> i'm very new to kubuntu and i have just downloaded a CD image, and i was wondering how do you make a CD from this?
<stdin> Floojah: from windows, or kubuntu ?
<Floojah> from windows
<Floojah> i'm hoping to put kubuntu on my laptop
<stdin> Floojah: do you want some text instructions, or a video explaining and showing how?
<Floojah> stdin: video please if it's not too much bother
<stdin> Floojah: no problem, Alan Pope has made a screencast to show users how to do this, it's here http://doc.ubuntu.com/screencasts/Downloading_and_Burning_an_Ubuntu_ISO
<ashlon> Hi, whats the command to add the ubuntu-desktop to my kubuntu?
<Floojah> thank you very much
<stdin> ashlon: either install "ubuntu-desktop" from adept, or do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> Floojah: no problem :)
<DexterF> hi
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DexterF> I just installed 7.04 in vmware, installed vmtools, still can't change resolution or have the mouse move outside the vm
<DexterF> any pointers?
<stdin> DexterF: did you restart after installing vmware-tools?
<DexterF> yup.
<stdin> hmm, how did you install it?
<DexterF> adept. and I just see in the file list, there's only a bunch of files in /usr/share/doc
<stdin> DexterF: go to the VM \ Install VMware Tools menu within your virutal machine
<stdin> DexterF: then follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware#head-e8a244d2b03ef26f4f9d469dc4e7b729a89147b5
<DexterF> tried that, didn't do a thing at all. guess i'll do it old school and mount the iso images that comes with vmtools
<jshewey> Trying to set up beryl. Followed instructions on the WIKI. It installs OK. When I run beryl manager, It loads to the tray. No pretty effects though. Do I need to enable something/how would I start troubleshooting? Syslog? xorg.0.log?
<max_> slt all
<Yorokobi> jshewey: right-click the beryl icon, switch window managers
<ashlon> Hi all, whats the command to install a ubuntu desktop?  I have kubuntu
<the_hammer> <jshewey> right click on it down by clock and select window manager choose beryl
<DexterF> stdin: duh. didn't see the desktop icon with the vmtools image. ok, thanks :)
<jshewey> Ok... now today, beryl-manager does not start when I run it... Hm. It did last night.
<stdin> ashlon: either install "ubuntu-desktop" from adept, or do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" (again)
<stdin> DexterF: np :)
<ashlon> stdin, thanks, sorry i got disconnected the first time
<jshewey> Ok. Now it's started.
<the_hammer> well im not sure then but if its beryl ya need help with pop into #beryl and ask away in there
<the_hammer> wont find to much help with beryl here been there done that
<jshewey> Thx.
<the_hammer> :)
<jshewey> Ok. Looks like it is trying to use aiglx instead of xgl.
<blekos> hi i am looking for a *complete* backup program (with scheduling, incremental etc)
<jshewey> Use rsync with cron.
<Yorokobi> blekos: bacula is another option
<blekos> since i am newbie in linux i'd need smg with gui... rsync doesnt have gui right?
<ashlon> stdin, do you know the command to get the update for the new kernel?
<stdin> ashlon: what version?
<ashlon> stdin, 2.6.21
<neverblue> im having an issue with an apache install, I have both apache2 and apache-perl, how can I get rid of apache2 AND apache-perl entirely?
<stdin> ashlon: 2.6.21 isn't available yet (on feisty)
<ashlon> stdin, oh ok  what would be the command for when it is ready?
<sparr> [how]  can i make x11vnc ignore the state of my server's keyboard capslock?  [how]  can i make vncviewer not auto-adjust quality based on bandwidth?
<stdin> ashlon: it will show as an update in adept when it's out
<stdin> neverblue: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 apache-perl
<ashlon> stdin, thank you
<stdin> :)
<neverblue> stdin, does that remove dependants/dependancies?
<neverblue> and .conf files?
<stdin> neverblue: it will remove the .conf files, and "sudo apt-get autoremove" will get rid of dependencies. aptitude may do a better job of it tho. "sudo aptitude purge apache2 apache-perl"
<LasseP> ff is crashing when I try add bookmark or download file in kde, hawing ubuntu Feisty and installed kde, works fine in gnome any suggestions?
<neverblue> stdin, i was thinking that i needed to remove php5, etc as well
<stilgar> hi
<stdin> neverblue: aptitude may do that
<neverblue> i really dont want to mess up my system
<neverblue> thanks for the help
<Filthpig> huh
<Filthpig> what kind of image format is *.uif?
<neverblue> lets see if this "maybe" is true then
<stdin> Filthpig: some compressed iso format
<Filthpig> hmm
<stdin> Filthpig: use MagicISO (under wine) to decompress it
<Sanne> Filthpig: some info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Image_Format
<stdin> Filthpig: here's a like for ya: http://filext.com it tells you what apps open what file extentions
<pacman> I screwed up...I wanted to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04, and I was told I had to upgrade to 6.10 first
<pacman> so the directions I got told me to change some settings in my sources.list, and that's where I screwed up...anyhow I think I might have to sources.list
<pacman> errr....two sources.list
<simoux> hi
<simoux> i have a problem
<Filthpig> !uif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pacman> So anyhow when I try and open it, I'm getting a message that says:  Found a swap file by the name "/etc/apt/.sources.list.swp"
<pacman> and it gives me some probable causes...anyone know how I can fix this?
<Sanne> !ask | simoux
<ubotu> simoux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hakaisou> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<neverblue> stdin, do you think I would need to remove/reinstall php before I put apache back on?
<stdin> neverblue: no, you shouldn't have to
<neverblue> k
<neverblue> thanks
<LasseP> wanted to give kde a try since most apps I uses is KDE anyway.. and it feels much faster
<excitatory> hey.. i'm attempting to compile an application, and the configure is erroring with the following message: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!  Does this mean i need an x11-dev package or something?
<hakaisou> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> excitatory: yeah, you need xorg-dev
<excitatory> stdin: damn, that's a lot of dependencies!  thank you :D
<hakaisou> where is the sources file for repositories?
<excitatory> hakaisou: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hakaisou> thanks
<stdin> excitatory: if it's a KDE/Qt app, then you'll need kde-devel too (also a lot of dependencies)
<ZachClark0331> AHHHH i cannot install Wine
<excitatory> stdin: it's a kicker applet (taskbar-compiz)  so perhaps.
<excitatory> yea, you're right.
<ZachClark0331> WHYYYY, for the love of god....why isnt it installing right
<Filthpig> ZachClark0331: how are you installing it?
<jujimufu> are there any filetypes that kaffeine plays and mplayer doesn't?
<ZachClark0331> i dont know im new to linux and stuff, i have ubuntu 7.04
<ZachClark0331> and i did the walk through and its confusing as heck
<stdin> jujimufu: no
<stdin> jujimufu: or, not with the right codecs installed
<Filthpig> ZachClark0331: what walkthrough?
<ZachClark0331> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Wine&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine
<ZachClark0331> and multiple ones too
<stdin> ZachClark0331: just do: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<stdin> ZachClark0331: unless you are on amd64, then it won't work
<Filthpig> stdin: He'll probably have to add the wine repos first?
<stdin> Filthpig: no, it's in universe
<Sanne> ZachClark0331: you may also read this, for an introduction how to install software in ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<jujimufu> stdin: so, I can remove kaffeine for all I care, if I have mplayer and the respective codecs installed.
<Filthpig> are you sure? I had to add the wine repos to get it
<Filthpig> the newest ones, at least
<ZachClark0331> i get this
<ZachClark0331> Reading package lists... Done
<ZachClark0331> Building dependency tree
<ZachClark0331> Reading state information... Done
<ZachClark0331> wine is already the newest version.
<ZachClark0331> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<stdin> jujimufu: you can, but that will remove kubuntu-desktop package, which you'll need when it's time to upgrade to 7.10
<Filthpig> !pastebin | ZachClark0331
<ubotu> ZachClark0331: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> ZachClark0331: and wine is already installed then
<ZachClark0331> sorry bout that
<ZachClark0331> i try to install steam.msi
<ZachClark0331> and it doesnt work
<ZachClark0331> how do i get c:\
<jujimufu> stdin: can't I just remove kaffeine without removing its dependencies?
<zero-red> you can not use MSI fils in a wine prrrogram
<stdin> ZachClark0331: Kmenu -> Utilities -> Wine File
<zero-red> tary to find a "exe" fils
<stdin> jujimufu: kubuntu-desktop depends on kaffeine, so it would be removed too
<Filthpig> btw, ZachClark0331, I think you might have to use cedega for steam to work
<ubuntu> test
<chijin> test
<Filthpig> ubuntu: test succeeded
<jujimufu> stdin: baaah...
<jujimufu> stdin: I'd like to get rid of some of the programs that kubuntu comes with.
<arch01> test
<jujimufu> arch01: nobody can see what you're typing. Try changing your settings and type again.
<stdin> ZachClark0331: open konsole and type "msiexec steam.msi" if it's called steam.msi
<arch01> hello how can i ask somebody for help here
<jujimufu> arch01: you just ask the question, and if there's anyone who knows how to help, they will help.
<stdin> !ask | arch01
<ubotu> arch01: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jujimufu> LOL
<jujimufu> who made that entry? :D
<arch01> alrite
<Sanne> jujimufu: you can remove packages without their dependencies. apt-get does this, aptitude will usually remove dependencies also. The dependants will get removed in any case, however.
<arch01> just a newbie
<jujimufu> Sanne: thanks :)
<Sanne> jujimufu: you're welcome :)
<ZachClark0331> is there a free cedega
<Filthpig> no
<arch01> anyway just installed the new ubuntu...I installed everything but....after i upgraded the nvidia drivers and rebooted i get a reddish black screen
<stdin> Sanne, jujimufu: kubuntu-desktop isn't a dependency of kaffeine, kaffeine is a dependency of kubuntu-desktop. so that won't work
<Sanne> ZachClark0331: you can install an msi file under wine with msiexec, if I remember correctly.
<Filthpig> how did you install the drivers, arch01?
<Sanne> stdin: so removing kaffeine will remiove kubuntu-desktop, but that's ok, since it's only a metapackage with lots of dependencies, which won't get removed also when using apt-get.
<llutz> jujimufu: always add "-s" to aptitude commands to see what might happen.
<arch01> first i installed them when I was asked to enable them from the pop up in the top task bar...then it downloaded I guess the 9631 nvidia files and installed
<arch01> but after restart i can only c the black screen
<stdin> Sanne: but he'll need to reinstall it to upgrade to 7.10 when it comes out
<Sanne> stdin: I was just about to tell jujimufu :)
<Sanne> jujimufu: got all that?
<escobaldo> help me........ kubuntu language italy
<escobaldo> ?????????''
<stdin> !it | escobaldo
<ubotu> escobaldo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lennin001> I need a program to edit videos on Jubuntu
<lennin001> Kubuntu
<lennin001> I need a program to edit videos on Kubuntu
<lennin001> please
<stdin> lennin001: I use avidemux
<lennin001> avidemux is as After Effects??
<stdin> I use it to chop, mix, edit. don't use "effects"
<lennin001> tank's
<arch01> hello anybody got a problem with a black screen after installnig nvidia driver on 7.04
<lennin001> I hope for the better Video Editor on Kubuntu
<lennin001> tanks
<stdin> lennin001: take a look at lives too
<ZachClark0331> ok i just bought cedega
<ZachClark0331> hopefully it works
<vv>   dd
<Tm_T> vv: I don't think so
<stoft> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<mika_> is there ubuntu room for finnish people?
<Tm_T> !fi | mika_
<ubotu> mika_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<escobaldo> prova
<escobaldo> italiano
<Tm_T> !it | escobaldo
<ubotu> escobaldo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ZachClark0331> anyone use cedega?
<Skrot-> Hi, I'm trying to rip a DVD using k3b, but when I press "Rip Video DVD" nothing happends.. any ideas?
<tibbar> What is a cool torrent program for kubuntu im using KTorrent atm, but I would like to test other ones too
<jthomas> lennin001: try Kdenlive but you have to go to their webpage
<Filthpig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chemist109> ZachClark0331: I use cedega on edgy.
<chemist109> Skrot-: I use k9copy for dvd transcoding.
<Skrot-> I'd rather have a KDE app, if there are any good ones :>
<jthomas> Skrot-: me too
<jthomas> k9copy is KDE
<jthomas> and it is a good one :)
<Skrot-> Man, you're right
<Sanne> Skrot-: k3b is only a frontend for command line apps. Maybe you need to install a dvd ripper? Go to k3b-settings-programs and see if you have anything looking like a dvdripper not installed.
<Skrot-> Sanne: Everything is installed, and also the library to play DVDs
<Sanne> Skrot-: then I don't know, sorry
<jthomas> it can do DVD9 to DVD5 (well, 4.4GB but they call it DVD5)  It can also do AVIs and others...
<Skrot-> jthomas: Which titleset is usually the movie itself?
<jthomas> Skrot-: the biggest one, numbers change for each DVD
<Skrot-> Right, thats all I need to create a playable xvid of it, right?
<jthomas> Skrot-: if you want to actually use k9copy you HAVE TO INSTALL MKISOFS and DVDRTOOLS in Adept, which don't pull in with it but really really should.
<Skrot-> done
<stdin> jthomas: report it as a bug then
<chemist109> Skrot-: Did you follow this tutorial? http://k3b.plainblack.com/videoencoding
<jthomas> Skrot-: it should be, but test it first!  I have a lot of codecs etc installed so it works for me, but i am not sure what else it may be missing for divx (maybe nothing)
<jthomas> stdin: I have, thanks!
<Skrot-> chemist109: I'll have a look :)
<nuxil> is ther issues with mythtv version 0.20.20060828-3 and ivtv module 0.10.1 ??
<Skrot-> chemist109: Does it work for you?
<chemist109> Skrot-: I use k9copy.  I just ran across that tutorial.  Thought you might not have all the dependencies or something.
<Skrot-> okay :)
<neverblue> wow, installing apache2 on *buntu isnt working good on Feisty, or is that just me?
<hakaisou> !run dialog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run dialog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skrot-> chemist109: This seems to be a bug in feisty actually
<nuxil> anyone got mythtv running with a pvr 150 or 500 card ?
<chemist109> neverblue: I installed apache2 on a feisty machine recently.  Working fine.
<epimeth> suggestions for cd ripping software please!
<epimeth> kaudiocreator?
<epimeth> neverblue: me too
<neverblue> hmm
<neverblue> do you have an httpd.conf?
<epimeth> don't all chip in at the same time :-)
<epimeth> neverblue: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<neverblue> epimeth, but is it just comments?
<jthomas> epimeth: yes kaudiocreator is what i use
<jthomas> epimeth: grip works well too, but its kinda ugly...
<epimeth> but its not used
<epimeth>  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<epimeth> thats the one
<epimeth> the httpd.conf is there for backwords compatibility
<epimeth> it is included from apache2.conf
<jthomas> epimeth: kaudiocreator's mp3 settings are located in Kubuntu System Settings, Advanced tab... kind of a pain, but once done its all good...
<neverblue> but is it just a few comments?
<epimeth> neverblue: its totally blank for me
<Skrot-> chemist109: How long does it usually take to rip a movie off a DVD on a fairly new machine?
<epimeth> I remember 6 years ago it took 6 hours on pretty much the fastest machine available (decently priced, of course)
<vinicius_> hi, folks, could anybody here help me use kxmame?
<ZachClark0331> ok cedga working good
<ZachClark0331> need to find out what to put as the game folder
<neverblue> k, thought so
<epimeth> when sharing folders between 2 kubuntu boxes, is it better/easier to use smb or nfs?  specifically mounting them through fstab
<mat1980> epimeth, nfs
<renners> hello, I have just done fresh install of of kubuntu. when I startup Adept it says the package database is in use I get read-only mode... this is straight after boot, no other apps have been started by me! how can I find out what is using the package databse please?
<jthomas> Skrot-: takes me about 15-25min to rip a DVD to DVD; to rip to a Divx it takes... hours?  a loooong time, for sure...
<llutz> epimeth: sshfs
<epimeth> llutz: whats sshfs?
<epimeth> llutz: and how does one install it?
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> or use it
<jthomas> renners: it may be checking for updates; try either waiting a few minutes and try again; OR try the reboot and don't touch Adept for 5 min...
<llutz> epimeth: sudo aptitude install sshfs fuse
<epimeth> mat1980: figured as much... but now I'm curious about this sshfs :-)
<renners> ok thanks (it should be more informative!)
<llutz> epimeth: just needs ssh
<jthomas> renners: i'm just guessing here
<jthomas> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> so, what, is it like scp?
<jthomas> heres a great link on SSHFS http://debaday.debian.net/2007/04/22/sshfs-easy-and-secure-access-to-a-remote-file-system/
<epimeth> just add the key to my .ssh folder?
<llutz> epimeth: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<jthomas> epimeth: its like nfs ot something but its encrypted.  needs password entry tho so its not great to have it automount in fstab
<mat1980> epimeth, don't worry, I'm curious too ;)
<epimeth> jthomas: thats just it... I'd like to have my music automounted :-)  if I put the public key in my .ssh folder it won't automount?
<hbbk> hi is there anybody here to help for an upgrade edgy->feisty ???
<epimeth> hah!  second on google suggest when  typing sshfs was sshfs fstab :-)
<Filthpig> !feisty | hbbk
<ubotu> hbbk: Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<hbbk> yes but the automatic upgrader crashed !!!!
<epimeth> hbbk: I've seen a few people come in here with problems doing that... I personally would (and did) install feisty from scratch... but thats just me
<hbbk> I'm now in command line and did a dist-upgrade with the new source.list
<jthomas> epimeth: it may, not sure... i do it to get my home music at work and i'd rather not have it automount, so i never looked into it
<Filthpig> hbbk: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<hbbk>  kubuntu-desktop ok
<epimeth> jthomas: on the serving computer all I need is ssh, right?  no sshfs, thats just client side?
<Defdef> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu 7.04, and I am trying to find out why my wireless adaptor shows as disabled. When i clicked "enable interface" on it, it enables for a moment, then disables itself again.
<Defdef> Can anyone help?
<hbbk> It is now asking me something about mdadm which I do not understand
<dwidmann> hbbk: mdadm is for RAID
<hbbk> so I can answer none ?
<hbbk> I have no raid stuff
<dwidmann> sure
<Defdef> Does anyone know how to update wireless device drivers? could that be the cause of my issue?
<Filthpig> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dwidmann> be right bck ... rebooting into my new kernel
<Lynoure> Defdef: would help if you told them which wireless, that is if that link does not help.
<Defdef> Lynoure: Where can I find that info? This is the wireless adaptor on a Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop
<jthomas> epimeth: it needs Fuse modules also; if both are recent (K)Ubuntu then you're ok; read this: http://debaday.debian.net/2007/04/22/sshfs-easy-and-secure-access-to-a-remote-file-system/
<epimeth> jthomas: I'm looking into it, but thanks
<epimeth> hmmm.. does a directory have to exist in order to mount it using fstab?  or can I have a premount command 'mkdir /media/music' and a postunmount 'rm /media/music' ?
<LasseP> oki pasted my FF error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19014/
<jovans> hi@all
<jthomas> epimeth: i think that'd have to be in a script, run at startup (including the mount command part), rather than in FSTAB... bu ti am not sure...
<epimeth> it just annoys me that HAL is allowed to create a dir and automount, but fstab can't do that simple little thing
<epimeth> how do I play a music cd in amarok???
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> play audio cd
<epimeth> how do I check if I have ssh2 installed?
<Filthpig> hmm
<Filthpig> can I mount *.uif in the same way as *.iso?
<llutz> epimeth: openssh provides ssh1 + 2
<llutz> epimeth: dpkg -l openssh-*
<epimeth> llutz: cheers
<epimeth> where does KAudioCreator save ripped files to?
<llutz> epimeth: "where you told him to do" :)
<fulat2k> anyone here running beryl on a dell d400?
<jovans> has the dev team an own irc channel?
<Defdef> Ok so I narrowed down my problem; the device is disabled by the dell laptop, and I need to find out how to enable the device. usually it is a function key and another one, but i hear that does not work in linux often
<Defdef> anyone have any ideas?
<fulat2k> umm... if it's wifi, it's usualy Fn + F2
<dogatemycomputer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sanne> don't you just love when the asker quits just when you have found their answer. Still, if anybody cares about irc channels for ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dogatemycomputer> what kind of laptop are you working with and what do you need to enable?
<Defdef> dell inspiron 1150. the wireless card and drivers seem to all be ok
<Defdef> but when i enable the device, it enables for a second then disables again
<Defdef> i cant keep it enabled
<dogatemycomputer> FN-F2 usually enables/disables wireless cards on the Dell laptops.
<dogatemycomputer> the newer series has a switch on the left hand side
<dogatemycomputer> did you enable it in the BIOS?
<Defdef> i didt know it couldnt be disabled in bios
<Defdef> i should check that
<fulat2k> if it's disabled in bios, you wouldn't be able to enable it momentarily though..
<dogatemycomputer> yeah.. you can enable/disable it in the BIOS.   Its under the mini-PCI card menu.
<dogatemycomputer> well..  the software may detect the FN-F2 keystrokes and attempt to enable it..  but you're right..  it should enable and disable via the keyboard and the software should only respond after the card is enabled.
<dogatemycomputer> I would still check the BIOS.  I'm not sure how linux might react.  I know I have Suse installed on one of my Dell machines but I installed Suse with wireless enabled at the begining.. so maybe something else needs to take place now?
<dogatemycomputer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Defdef> found it, it was in the bios, and it was disabled. loading into OS now to test
<BloodyTux> HELLO
<BloodyTux> how are you guys?
<fulat2k> ineresting... somehow it gets enabled momentarily even it's disabled in BIOS :P
<Defdef> lol boy i should have thought of that. Thanks for your help Dog
<Defdef> hey real quick while I am here, how hard is it to get internet explorer working in Kubuntu 7.04?
<Daisuke_Ido> Defdef: i'm going to do two things here
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) i'm going to pray you didn't just say that, and
<Daisuke_Ido> 2) if you DID, i'm going to pray you're a web developer that requires compatibility
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sanne> Defdef: there's a script for that (not official though), let me hunt for the url.
<Defdef> Lol unfurtunately, my girlfriend needs it for a piece of data entry software her company uses
<Lynoure> Defdef: http://www.rubyrailways.com/install-internet-explorer-on-ubuntu-dapper-in-3-easy-steps/ could do it for you (haven't tried)
<fulat2k> Defdef: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer  i think i used that last time
<Defdef> that is not compatable with any other browser
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<llutz> Defdef: ies4linux, simple, ugly
<Daisuke_Ido> Defdef: fair enough, you may live :)
<fulat2k> Defdef: hope and pray it doesn't use any activex controls :)
<Sanne> Defdef: yeah, that one (too slow...)
<Defdef> ok so i found that the wireless adaptor was disabled in bios, i enabled it and loaded kubuntu, but the device still wont remain enabled; even after toggling fn+f2
<BloodyTux> how do i emulate win98 in kubuntu? and yes dai, i did say that
<Daisuke_Ido> barring all else, vmware with a virtual win2k
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: Wine, except it's not an emulator
<fulat2k> or qemu :)
<BloodyTux> !qemu|me
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that's a pick-your-flavor thing
<llutz> or virtualbox, vmware, parallels or or or
<BloodyTux> what's qemu
<ubotu> me: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<fulat2k> at least if you lots of choices if anyone doesn't work :)
<BloodyTux> i need something free i can run reflexive games and byond
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> if they don't require any 3d acceleration, use a virtual machine
<Daisuke_Ido> if they do, i do believe a dual boot is about the only real option, because i don't think they work very well with wine
<neverblue> who in here said there apache2 install was working just fine....
<neverblue> after i asked you to search for an httpd.conf?
<mateja> slovenia
<mateja> eh
<Defdef> I am new to Linux, can someone explain the difference between loging on as root user, and sudo user?
<Defdef> and how to log on as root user?
<firecrotch> !sudo | Defdef
<ubotu> Defdef: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<firecrotch> Defdef:  Basically, you use sudo to use the privileges of the root user
<epimeth> grrr... stupid internet
<epimeth> so I missed a whole lot
<epimeth> neverblue: me!
<firecrotch> Defdef: Never log in as "root", it's disabled in Kubuntu
<jujimufu> hey, I am on KDE and I have three different keyboard layouts (languages). How do I switch through them by pressing Alt+Z?
<epimeth> neverblue: mine works
<neverblue> hey epimeth and php works?
<epimeth> so how do I add genres to lame?  it won't let me encode paul simon - graceland
<epimeth> neverblue: everything works... php, mysql, cgi, mod-rewrite
<epimeth> all the stuff I need :-)
<sparrw> is there a way to make http://*.php open in konqueror as a web page, but anyotherprotocol://*.php open in kate for editing?
<Daisuke_Ido> epimeth: what won't let you encode?
<Defdef> i want so desperately to get this wireless working, to prove to the fiancee that she can indeed use linux on her laptop
<neverblue> epimeth, I hate you :P
<Yorokobi> neverblue: its not hard to get PHP working w/apache2
<fulat2k> Defdef: anything in /var/log/messages?
<neverblue> Yorokobi, oh, good, thanks for putting my mind at ease, but your comment doesnt help
<epimeth> ahhh... --ignore-tag-errors
<epimeth> now why isn't that there by default?
<Yorokobi> neverblue: what problem are you running into?
<waltercool> how i can know root password in kubuntu Feisty?
<waltercool> i reciently installed and didnt ask me password for root
<neverblue> Yorokobi, I am unable to get php5 working with apache2 on ubuntu
<mat1980> waltercool, you can't
<waltercool> mat1980: so?
<mat1980> waltercool, root is disabled, you have to use sudo
<firecrotch> waltercool:  use the same password as your user.  You can't login as root.  Use sudo or kdesu (for graphical apps) instead
<Yorokobi> waltercool: 'sudo -s' then 'passwd' and set it to whatever you like.
<Sanne> !root | waltercool
<ubotu> waltercool: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<waltercool> mat1980: with sudo ask me a password
<Yorokobi> neverblue: did you create the symlinks between mods-enabled/mods-available in /etc/apache2 ?
<neverblue> apache is working (not 100%), and I surf to a .php file, and the browser attempts to dl it, rather than view it
<Yorokobi> waltercool: it wants your password
<firecrotch> waltercool:  Use the password for your user
<mat1980> waltercool, read what ubotu say to you
<neverblue> Yorokobi, not myself, maybe the installer did, not sure
<Defdef> how do i check /var/log/messages?
<Yorokobi> neverblue, probably not
<waltercool> i need execute a installation .run
<llutz> Defdef: (sudo) less /var/log/messages
<neverblue> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 2007-05-03 12:19 mods-available
<neverblue> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 2007-05-03 12:19 mods-enabled
<neverblue> they are both dirs
<waltercool> and i press su and error in password
<neverblue> not links
<waltercool> sudo and error in password
<Yorokobi> neverblue: ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Yorokobi> neverblue: ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Yorokobi> /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<Yorokobi> all as root
<neverblue> then, will i require:
<mat1980> waltercool, you have to type sudo <command>, then type your password
<neverblue> LoadModule php5_module        modules/libphp5.so
<neverblue> AddHandler php5-script php
<neverblue> ?
<Yorokobi> neverblue: shouldn't
<waltercool> i try now and Permission denied
<ovcka27> kdo iz slovenije tukaj?
<waltercool> dont ask me more
<neverblue> Yorokobi, my /etc/init.d/apache2 restart/start/stop doesnt work
<neverblue> i have to use apache2ctl
<Yorokobi> neverblue: how did you install apache?
<neverblue> synaptic
<Yorokobi> and the init.d script doesn't work?
<neverblue> and I have not httpd.conf either
<neverblue> there is an "apache" in /etc/init.d
<Yorokobi> neverblue: its called apache2.conf for debian systems
<neverblue> but i cannot do restart/start/stop
<mat1980> waltercool, what's the error message?
<firecrotch> neverblue, you need to be root to stop/start/restart apache
<waltercool> Permission denied
<neverblue> Yorokobi, comparing to other users, i am finding that there is an httpd.conf on other ubuntu users systems, its just comments, but there, none the less
<neverblue> firecrotch, yes, im well aware of that
<mat1980> waltercool, please write here the command you type
<waltercool> sudo ./VBoxAdditions.run :P
<firecrotch> neverblue: I missed the earlier parts of your problem, so what issues are you having?
<waltercool> really (K)Ubuntu are rarely between another distros
<mat1980> waltercool, is VBoxAdditions.run executable?
<Yorokobi> firecrotch: PHP pages are dl'd instead of parsed
<ashlon> waltercool, whats that command do?  i just joined
<neverblue> Yorokobi, so its still not working, maybe my apache2ctl isnt restarting properly
<waltercool> ashlon: install drivers for linux
<epimeth> lets hope I actually stay online this time
<epimeth> neverblue: you wanted to ask me something else?
<neverblue> epimeth, not atm, have two convos already :/
<ashlon> waltercool, should i type it lol?
<Yorokobi> neverblue: if you installed apache via synaptic but /etc/init.d/ has 'apache' instead of 'apache2' then you probably have apache 1.3 installed ... *shrug*
<waltercool> ashlon: i dont think so... im in virtual console
<mat1980> waltercool, paste the output of     ls -l VBoxAdditions.run
<ashlon> waltercool, nice, you using vmware?
<waltercool> ashlon: and drivers are for virtual console
<waltercool> yeah
<neverblue> so my Yorokobi I have apache2
<neverblue> firecrotch, could you just scroll up to see the issue, rather than me repeat myself?
<waltercool> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 373379 2007-03-13 14:35 VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<neverblue> so it looks like my php5 install isnt setting correctly
<waltercool> is not large
<neverblue> can I debug it some how, other than using it with apache?
<firecrotch> neverblue:  Dumb question.... but do you have the package "libapache2-mod-php5" installed?
<markc> anyone want to know how to set up the new skype 1.4_alpha on an amd64 box ?
<neverblue> firecrotch, yes
<neverblue> i do
<llutz> markc: more interesting would be, which secret spy-functions are in 1.4b :)
<firecrotch> neverblue:  maybe try uninstalling it, then reinstalling
<markc> llutz: probably zero, the new devel team seems far more open, if anything skypeish can be considered open
<neverblue> sure, doing that now firecrotch
<jussi01> is there a way i can make the computer stop asking me for my wallet password on startup?
<markc> jussi01: there is an option in it;s config to turn it off
<neverblue> firecrotch, doesnt help
<jussi01> markc: how do I turn it on...
<mat1980> waltercool, have you tried became root with sudo su and then exec the script?
<waltercool> how i can get root?
<mat1980> sudo su
<waltercool> O.o... i dont know that
<mat1980> better, sudo su -
<Yorokobi> waltercool: or 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'
<markc> jussi01: I can't check as I removed mine altogether
<firecrotch> neverblue: Then my next suggestion is to remove apache2 and php and all of that, and reinstall both together
<waltercool> Yorokobi: I like su... but dont works xD... sudo su works :)
<jussi01> markc: I think i found it anyway thanks
<neverblue> firecrotch, which i have done twice already
<jussi01> !sudo | waltercool
<ubotu> waltercool: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<firecrotch> neverblue:  sorry, didn't realize that.
<neverblue> i am way past that point
<Yorokobi> neverblue: do you have php5.(load|conf) in your /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ dir?
<pulaski> hello
<mat1980> waltercool, once you are root can you exec that script?
<waltercool> seeking...
<mat1980> ok, sorry for hurry up you...
<neverblue> Yorokobi, how can I test php by itself, without apache?
<neverblue> or is that impossible?
<waltercool> works!
<waltercool> cool
<waltercool> thanks u a lot :)
<francisco884_>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Yorokobi> neverblue: php somethin.php probably
<mat1980> waltercool, I'm happy you resolved your problem. I just wonder why sudo ./VB.... didn't work.
<firecrotch> neverblue:  If you have php5-cli you can just do "php script.php" on the command line
<waltercool> me too... give me a wrong password and block me xo
<waltercool> and... why root doesnt exist?? For a easy use?
<firecrotch> waltercool: More secure without root enables
<Sanne> !root | waltercool
<ubotu> waltercool: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<llutz> waltercool: they call it security-feature...
<mat1980> waltercool, for security
<waltercool> ic :O
<waltercool> i need restart... i back ;)
<jujimufu> I had my iPod plugged in and I transferred some files from Amarok (with a special plugin), and then I ejected the iPod from Amarok, and it was automatically unmounted. But now, that usb port seems "dead", as if amarok unmounted it forever. Nothing that I plug in there is recognised by linux, not even the iPod (which I had just plugged in two minutes ago). Any ideas?
<Midspeed> hi everybody, i just got a motorola bluetooth headphone, and i would like to set it up, but i cant seem to do that, any suggestions?
<Midspeed> hi everybody, i just got a motorola bluetooth headphone, and i would like to set it up, but i cant seem to do that, any suggestions?
<jussi01> !patience | Midspeed
<ubotu> Midspeed: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jd> hi all
<Midspeed> sorry jussi01 im just in a hurry, i didnt mean to push
<jd> has somebody installed kubuntu feisty on a 640m dell laptop ?  Knetworkmanager seems to fail connecting to my wpa encrypted wifi network
<pulaski> I have a p II running ubuntu server 7.04 with LAMP and a p III running kubuntu 7.04 as a client.  I'm trying to serve pages from server but my perms are apparently wrong.  on the server everything from /home/pulaski and below is owned buy user pulaski.  My public_html is in ~/.  When I put the IP address of the server in the firefox location bar I get the "You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server" message.  
<jussi01> Midspeed: your all good...
<Yorokobi> pulaski: are you trying to access ~username/index.html or something in /var/www ?
<_4str1> pulaski: if you put only the IP adress of the serv ?
<pulaski> thanks for responding.  I changed my documentroot to ~/public_html from /var/www and yes I put in only the ip address of the server.
<Yorokobi> pulaski: does www-data have read access to your public_html dir?
<Yorokobi> pulaski: or is apache running as your user?
<pulaski> Sorry is www-data a user? I imaging apache2 is runnning as the default user whatever that is.
<Yorokobi> pulaski: yes, www-data is the apache user
<Arwen> pulaski, afaik, www-data is the user apache uses
<pulaski> good thanks,  so should I make www-data user a member of the same group of pulaski?
<Yorokobi> or chown pulaski:www-data ~/public_html
<pulaski> thanks Yorokobi, I've not seen that use of a : in the chown statement.  It looks like multiple owners separated my : right?
<Yorokobi> user:group (or user.group)
<pulaski> ok thanks a lot Yorokobi I'll try that.  And thanks to you other cats who were kind enough to resond.  cya
<neverblue> Yorokobi, still around?
<Yorokobi> neverblue: nope, I left ;)
<neverblue> ok :(
<Yorokobi> hehe
<neverblue> how do I completely remove apache2?
<neverblue> even php5
<Yorokobi> neverblue: you are using synaptic, yes?
<neverblue> i just did a complete removal with synaptic, but no luck
<neverblue> the /etc/apache2 is still there
<neverblue> and my /etc/init.d/apache2 is bad
<neverblue> which needs to be re-added
<Yorokobi> neverblue: 'sudo rm -rf /etc/apache2/' and 'sudo rm /etc/init.d/apach2' will do the trick.
<Yorokobi> neverblue: but a complete removald should have taken care of that (if you purged all the related packages)
<neverblue> but is that all?
<Yorokobi> *removal
<mikkael> kaffeine is not playing avi files anymore, it says something about no decoder for format XVid, any help here ?
<neverblue> how do I know what else apache installs
<neverblue> Yorokobi, well, something isnt doing its job
<Yorokobi> neverblue: use synaptic to do a package search for 'apache' and nuke anything that's still installed
<neverblue> already done
<neverblue> but there is still its dir
<neverblue> just checked, the /etc/init.d/apache is no more
<k3ks> hi
<k3ks> I've got a problem
<k3ks> if I want to delete for example klinkstatus he wants to remove the hole kde
<k3ks> i doesn't let meremove single programms
<k3ks> first, i installt ubuntu and then kde on it, may this cause the problem?
<k3ks> has anybody a clue how to solve it?
<Arwen> k3ks, it might, but it shouldn't
<k3ks> Arwen: and is there a solution for it?
<Arwen> dunno, go install kubuntu-desktop - we'll work out the problems as they appear
<k3ks> Arwen: ok
<Freddy2> hi
<spookcomix> This room is a little quieter than #ubuntu...so I'll ask here.
<spookcomix> My wife's laptop is running Kubuntu.  She was using Edgy, and I've just updated her to Feisty.  Her "usplash" has never worked, even under Edgy.  It just goes to a black screen, then eventually shows the login screen.  Any ideas?
<ubuntu> Hi, how can i get from LiveCD Kubuntu Feisty Fawn to my /home ?
<iolena> hi!
<iolena> someone knows how to configure sata disks for dma acces?
<iolena> hdparam dosen't work
<chemist109> iolena: I think that they are supposed to automagically do that without help.
<iolena> ok
<chemist109> iolena: does sudo hdparm -tT give low scores?
<iolena> and the io suppor by degault 16 bits its also ok
<chemist109> iolena: I meant: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda give low scores?
<chemist109> iolena: I've seen complaints about not being able to adjust dma and 16 bit io.  I haven't seen any solutions yet.
<iolena> this is what it drops: Timing cached reads:   650 MB in  2.00 seconds = 325.02 MB/se
<Admiral_Chicago> spookcomix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-artwork i think
<iolena>  Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.03 seconds =  51.57 MB/sec
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'm not sure, use at your own rist
<iolena> its fine?
<mat1980> iolena, it seems is not so bad...
<spookcomix> Admiral:  Thanks!  I'll give it a shot.
<zoohouse> When you rightclick in Adept and select pure a package, what does it do?
<iolena> i suspect my hd is giving problems
<Admiral_Chicago> spookcomix: sec.
<chemist109> iolena: I don't know.  Do you have any idea what you had before?
<mat1980> iolena, what the active mode from sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda ?
<k3ks> i still got the problem that he wants to remove the hole kde if i like to remove a singel prgramm
<iolena> it locks up the pc whit the hd light on
<iolena> with
<Admiral_Chicago> no, usplash is the package
<spookcomix> Admiral:  Yes, I was suspecting a bit of an error...I'll try that instead.  Trying...
<zoohouse> I mean to say purge
<mat1980> iolena, maybe it is still on swapping... how much memory do you have? (ram)
<iolena> 1 gb
<chemist109> zoohouse: It remove the package and the package's configuration files.
<chemist109> zoohouse: Without purge, it just removes the package.
<mat1980> what's the output of free -m ?
<zoohouse> chemist109: then why did it remove kubuntu-desktop when I purged enlightenment (desktop enviroment)
<zoohouse> it removed all KDE apps...
<chemist109> zoohouse: There must be some dependency (or dependencies) that caused it.  Maybe you remove a critical KDE package when you removed enlightenment.
<iolena> mat1980 i dont see any * no concurrent active mode :?
<chemist109> zoohouse: Did you re-install kubuntu-desktop?
<mat1980> iolena, there should be one *, or on the pio line or on the dma line
<spookcomix> Admiral_Chigago: Unfortunately, that didn't work.  It's booting up now, but it's just a black screen.  Any other ideas?
<zoohouse> chemist109: ima reinstall kubuntu now
<Admiral_Chicago> spookcomix: hmm, sec
<zoohouse> chemist109: it would be nice if it warn me and then alow me to choose
<Admiral_Chicago> spookcomix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> thats my last ude
<LHoT> is BloodyTux around?
<spookcomix> Admiral:  Thanks, trying that now.
<iolena> aah sorry i triedit whith i instead of I
<iolena> this solves all my doubts
<iolena>            *    SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s
<iolena> udma6 on dma
<iolena> that seems fine
<iolena> thanyou very much
<mat1980> iolena, -i is enought to know if dma is enabled. However you acheaved it. udma6 is fine.
<iolena> :)
<mat1980> iolena, that's allright
<iolena> yes, thanks
<mat1980> iolena, but it's not fine your pc lock with hard disk working, maybe some program crashes and makes your system trashing
<jussi01> ok, Im over this... I want my computer not to ask me for any passwords on startup. I have autologin on but it asks me for my wallet password. if i disable the wallet. it asks me for my wiireless password. Whats the secret?
<LHoT> hmmm... I'm feeling unproductive here, if anyone has a question on how to get flash and java working on AMD64, let me know
<iolena> i think there is something wong  but in safemode soent occur so i will try to modify the startup apps
<mat1980> iolena, well, good luck ;)
<iolena> thanks mat1980
<iolena> i im going to try a reset to see changes
<iolena> bye!
<LHoT> I have a problem with beryl.
<LHoT> :(
<LHoT> anyone care to help?
<jussi01> How do I restart the kde wallet?
<dec_> can anyone help with komba2, having problems mounting
<ashlon> How do I change my mic volume anyone?
<ashlon> I guess no one knows
<dogatemycomputer> well..
<Yorokobi> ashlon: kmix -> Input tab
<ashlon> Yorokobi, oh so i type kmix in the terminal?
<Admiral_Chicago> ashlon: try alsamixer in a terminal
<dogatemycomputer> if you're using kmix..  right click on it -> show mixer -> input tab -> adjust microphone..
<ashlon> k
<Yorokobi> ashlon, that's one way to do it
<dec_> anyone on komba2
<dogatemycomputer> there is a whole tutorial online somewhere..
<dogatemycomputer> let me see if I can find the kmix tutorial..
<ashlon> Admiral_Chicago, thanks!  how do i get out of it so it saves the changes?
<dogatemycomputer> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdemultimedia/kmix/index.html
<dogatemycomputer> hmmm.. it has always saved my changes.. are yours being reset during reboot or osmething?
<Pollywog> can Konqueror do RSS?
<Pollywog> or do I need Opera or Flock for that?
<ashlon> Admiral_Chicago, oh i hit Escape to get out
<dogatemycomputer> I couldn't get komba to work..
<dogatemycomputer> just gives me an SMBMOUNT error everytime I try to mount something with it.
<Pollywog> dogatemycomputer: have you tried smb4k?
<dec_> same error i am getting and i don't know why
<LHoT> can anyone help me with my problem? Beryl immeadiatly quits to the fallback window manager. My machine is running/has Kubuntu 7.04, AMD64, Radeon 9000 M (I think it is)
<dogatemycomputer> no..  although.. i'll be honestly.. I usually stick to the command prompt or bookmarks in konquerer..
<LHoT> #beryl is just about dead
<LHoT> :(
<Yorokobi> LHoT: try #ubuntu-effects
<Pollywog> LHoT: maybe #ubuntu-effects
<LHoT> k
<LHoT> Ill be back if its dead too
<Pollywog> we are dead too I think
<dogatemycomputer> is it hot in here or is it just me? :)
<dogatemycomputer> i have neer seen Beryl working well..
<dogatemycomputer> it seems to have alot of problems for a windows manager..
<adaptr> you have ATI, right ? :P
<flake> how can i tell what version of kubuntu I am running?  is it uname -[option]  ?
<TheDebugger> lsb_release -a can tell you
<flake> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> flake: that will tell you your hostname, kernel etc
<Admiral_Chicago> uname -a will that is
<Admiral_Chicago> uname -r is your kernel
<flake> ok
<dogatemycomputer> me?
<dogatemycomputer> I have both..
<dogatemycomputer> X600 on one, X1300 on another and Nvidia 7600GS on the third..
<dogatemycomputer> i'm not bashing beryl by any means.. I think its.. ummmm.. cute.. but I would rather have something stable than cute.
<onlineapps> hi, i need some help with ip address
<chemist109> onlineapps: What do you need help with?
<onlineapps> well, heres teh problem
<onlineapps> ive got a feisty install on a compaq nc4000
<onlineapps> and its not connecting
<onlineapps> my other computer connnects fine (dell dimension 4700)
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<onlineapps> but this one one wont
<Contrast> Any Enlightenment users in here?
<DaveTheAve> Hello everyone, Kubuntu does not load.... feel like handling this issue?
<onlineapps> theres another computer (running windows) that complains its not being assigned an ip
<webvictim> i've got some sound problems. i was having issues with videos on youtube not playing, so i logged out and logged back in - now the videos play, but there is no sound in KDE full stop. kmix can't find devices with mixer interfaces
<chemist109> onlineapps: what happens when you do this:  sudo ifup eth0
<webvictim> even after restarting the problem persists
<webvictim> the card appears in lspci and lshw
<webvictim> and lsmod shows its drivers loaded (snd_emu10k1)
<onlineapps> chemist109: already configured
<webvictim> but alsamixer says "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<chemist109> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaveTheAve> Kubuntu fails to load.... feel like handling this issue?
<chemist109> onlineapps: paste the output of:  ifconfig  to a pastebin and post the url here.
<webvictim> DaveTheAve: think you might have to be a little more specific than that
<onlineapps> but im using a different computer (since the other one cant connect)
<DaveTheAve> Webvictim: Alright, grub loads.... it says loading.... then the screen loses signal and the keyboard flashes
<LeeJunFan> haha, my 8 yr old kid just split my sides. He was complaining that his computer was "slower than a snail stuck in peanut butter", he said, "I can write programs faster than this can run em"
<webvictim> DaveTheAve: sounds like a kernel panic
<webvictim> what's the line that boots grub?
<chemist109> onlineapps: well, copy it to a text file and use some removable media to get it to a computer with net access.
<onlineapps> k
<DaveTheAve> webvictim: it's the livecd
<onlineapps> one sec
<DaveTheAve> webvictim: well the livecd does it also... so I used the alt. cd to install it but I get the same error
<webvictim> hmm
<webvictim> DaveTheAve: i can't think why that would be. you've tried the "safe graphics mode"?
<webvictim> and pressing F4 to set the console resolution at the liveCD menu too?
<onlineapps> chemist109: here you go: http://pastebin.ca/469776
<DaveTheAve> webvictim: Yes I have
<chemist109> onlineapps: which card are you trying to fix?
<chemist109> eth0?
<onlineapps> well
<onlineapps> eth0 and ath0
<onlineapps> they both are used
<onlineapps> i think
<DaveTheAve> webvictim: I'm using an ATI
<onlineapps> oh wait
<onlineapps> eth0
<onlineapps> though i could use ath0 too...
<illriginal> Does anyone know if it's possible to communicate with someone over MSN on linux? Such as using gaim?
<gemidjy> anyone has Pidgin packages for Feisty?
<DaveTheAve> webvictim: could that be the issue?... I know that will crash the X server but will it cause a kernel panic?
<chemist109> onlineapps: Let's try to get eth0 working.  What do you get when you do sudo ifdown eth0 and then sudo ifup eth0
<cpk1> illriginal: yup; gaim probably does it, kopete does
<killermach_> I installed fiesty and when I click add panel then drag the panel to the left side of the screen, I go to configure panel, to set the panel size and hide buttons, but I can only change/see the taskbar, something is missing, I cannot select "WHICH" panel to change.. anyone solve this yet?
<onlineapps> let me do a pastebin
<onlineapps> one sec
<webvictim> illriginal: i use kmess
<webvictim> it's quite good
<webvictim> kopete is alright but i think kmess is more like the "official" MSN client
<webvictim> DaveTheAve: no, kernel panic is before that
<webvictim> it's something more fundamental
<webvictim> but if you can't see the output, that's something of a problem
<onlineapps> chemist109: http://pastebin.ca/469782
<onlineapps> thats the output
<cpk1> onlineapps: why do you have eth0:avah ?
<onlineapps> im not sure
<webvictim> wireless
<webvictim> i would guess
<onlineapps> it just was like that by default
<onlineapps> yeah its wireless
<webvictim> avahi-daemon is something to do with htat
<illriginal> woohoo gaim rules!
<webvictim> s/htat/that/
<illriginal> thanks for the help guys
* webvictim isn't sure exactly what
<webvictim> so nobody's got any idea about why my sound has suddenly failed? it's a right pain in the backside
<cpk1> avahi has nothing to do with wireless
<onlineapps> im not really sure what it means
<scast> I am the only one who feels that Firefox is awfully slow?
<onlineapps> all i know is that i do have a wireless connection
<webvictim> well, it is related to networks.
<webvictim> :P
<webvictim> scast: i don't have that problem
<webvictim> i find konqueror slower
<webvictim> hence why i use firefox.
<scast> Blasphemy!! xD
<scast> Weird anyway... it runs very slow for me.
#kubuntu 2007-05-04
<webvictim> hmm
<scast> Specially when I start it and have a few tabs open.
<chemist109> onlineapps: I'm not sure what's wrong.
<onlineapps> k
<onlineapps> well, maybe i should call optimum
<chemist109> Do you have a dhcp server on that line?
<onlineapps> well
<cpk1> onlineapps: is the computer connected to a router?
<webvictim> scast: it's certainly faster than konq on here
<onlineapps> cpk1: yes, its connected wirelessly to a router
<onlineapps> (linksys)
<onlineapps> whats funny is that we have about 6 computers
<onlineapps> 4 connect
<chemist109> onlineapps: Is there a wire connected.  We're working on the wired connection.
<onlineapps> 2 dont
<onlineapps> no
<cpk1> oh, then you wouldnt be using eth0 since thats the wired connection
<onlineapps> both computers that dont connect are wireless
<chemist109> Well, that explains that.
<onlineapps> ok
<onlineapps> let me try connecting via ath0
<scast> webvictim: I guess it's definetely something on my side then.
<cpk1> onlineapps: do lshw and pastebin the output of that
<chemist109> onlineapps: It's much more difficult troubleshooting wireless.  Do you have the networkmanager running?
<chemist109> knetworkmanager
<onlineapps> chemist109: yes, knetworkmanager is running
<onlineapps> btw, ath0 is enabled
<chemist109> does it show the wireless networks?
<chemist109> does it show your router's wireless network?
<onlineapps> chemist109: yes
<onlineapps> it even connects
<onlineapps> sort of
<onlineapps> it reaches 79%
<onlineapps> then fails
<chemist109> Are you using encryption? (WEP, WPA)
<onlineapps> chemist109: no
<onlineapps> lshw pastebin coming up
<onlineapps> http://pastebin.ca/469797
<onlineapps> was run as normal user, then run as super user
<chemist109> onlineapps: I don't think I can help you any further.  I don't have anything with wireless, so I don't know much about using it.
<chemist109> sorry :(
<onlineapps> chemist109: thats ok
<onlineapps> i may just call optimum
<chemist109> you might try in #ubuntu.
<onlineapps> thats a good idea!
<onlineapps> thanks all
<cpk1> onlineapps: so you want to use wifi0 not ath0
<onlineapps> ok
<cpk1> ok I guess he didnt want help...
<nuu> hey guys, does anybody else experience sluggish transfer speed with KFtpGrabber ?
<nuu> as opposed to, say, ncftp on the same machine ?
<chemist109> going home -- bye all.
<EADG> nuu No diff on my box between Kftp and lftp either across home network or from the web.
<nuu> EADG: by "Kftp" you mean kftpgrabber ?
<EADG> nuu: Yep.
<nuu> okay, thanks
<nuu> this is really weird, then
<nuu> i get 40-50k/s off one site, whereas i get 400+k/s off the same site, just using ncftp
<nuu> i wonder what kicks in
<nuu> ah well, can wait until tomorrow ;)
<nuu> nite all
* skirk va in bagno.
<killermach_> how do I get the kernel to use my entire 4GB RAM?
* skirk esce dal bagno.
<caos> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi caos
<realshiva> hi, do i need to install codecs for vlc ? when i want to play svcd'S with it?
<dogatemycomputer> how much ram is it reporting if its short of the 4GB that you should have?
<dogatemycomputer> (i'm not sure I can help.. i'm just curious)
<realshiva> ok, my question was a bit dumb
<realshiva> i had installed vlc
<realshiva> apt-get install vlc
<realshiva> do i need to install more than this to play svcd's ?
<realshiva> (sry for my bad english its a bit rotten)
<bonbonthejon> realshiva: I dont think so, does it work
<realshiva> in detail i made this: sudo apt-get install vlc
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  .. you still there?
<bonbonthejon> realshiva: have you tried playing the vcd?
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: yep..
<realshiva> yes, nothing heappens :-)
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: 3.2GB
<dettoaltrimenti_> I changed my icons in the panel, but is there any way to make them change in the system tray?
<bonbonthejon> realshiva: I've never used a VCD, does it give a warning when you try to play the disc
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  does this link help?
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375853&page=2
<realshiva> no, it seems that there is no film on it ... but on my dvd-player, it works
<KamauRex> Hi all. Does anyone know how to solve the display problem since it locks my display at 640x480?
<bonbonthejon> KamauRex: have you tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<KamauRex> I'm using kubuntu 7.04
<bonbonthejon> realshiva: sorry, I've never used VCD
<realshiva> hm
<KamauRex> I'm a novice at all this how do I run the sudo thingy
<nalioth> KamauRex: sudo [command]  <enter>
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: reading now
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  otherwise I can't find anything to indicate it shouldn't recognize the full 4GB with the 64bit version of the OS..
<nalioth> KamauRex: /msg ubotu kdesu  and /msg ubotu gksudo
<dogatemycomputer> wait.. you are running the 64bit version.. right?
<bonbonthejon> KamauRex: open Konsole, and execute the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<KamauRex> ok. Will try it now
<realshiva> ahhh ... google is offline ...
<realshiva> oh sry.
<realshiva> it was my browser
<KamauRex> says xserve.sorg not installed
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_ what version of the O/S r u running?
<bonbonthejon> KamauRex: xserver
<sumguy231> KamauRex: xserver-xorg, rather.
<KamauRex> ok
<bonbonthejon> sumguy231: either should work
<sumguy231> Why would xserve.sorg work?
<bonbonthejon> sumguy231: xserver or xserver-xorg
<sumguy231> Oh, I didn't see your comment up there. Sorry.
<KamauRex> xserve.sorg not installed and no information available is the message
<phpcode> Is it possible to run a file on user: root when im logged in on user: code. if yes: how?
<realshiva> sudo ?#
<bonbonthejon> phpcode: explain that better, I don't understand
<bonbonthejon> KamauRex: you are entering the wrong package, its xserver-xorg, not xserve.sorg
<flowingfire> Hi.  Question: Does Kubuntu have a built-in program to make PDF files?  I need to make a PDF from a JPEG
<KamauRex> sweet. Now I have a grey screen with a blue background
<bonbonthejon> KamauRex: better resolution?
<KamauRex> still reading the drivers. Do I just choose any?
<sumguy231> No, choose one for the graphics card you have.
<bonbonthejon> KamauRex: what card do you have?
<KamauRex> I have an integrated Intel Agp
<KamauRex> I think it is 82801 chipset
<dogatemycomputer> flowingfire I believe you need to install cups-pdf and configure it..  did you need a link?
<bonbonthejon> flowingfire: there are ways you could do it, I dont know the best thoguh
<flowingfire> Yeah, a link would be great!  Thanks
<dogatemycomputer> flowingfire let me find it..
<bonbonthejon> KamauRex: look for intel, or i think vesa is the generic driver
<phpcode> bonbonthejon: i have not the promition to edit and save a file(sources.list) on my user but i dont want to change user.
<KamauRex> let me try the vesa since I cannot see the intel
<bonbonthejon> phpcode: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bonbonthejon> phpcode: hit ctrl-f2, then type that in
<dogatemycomputer> flowingfire try this.. if it doesn't work for you then just type "cups-pdf kubuntu" into google.  its a well covered topic.  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<flowingfire> dogatemycomputer: Thank you so much!
<KamauRex> do I just close the konsole after choosing?
<KamauRex> I've hit enter
<bonbonthejon> KamauRex: it should get back to a prompt, then you can close it
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: I currently have 64bit installed, and I see all 4GB.. but a 32bit install shows 3.2GB
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: but the 64bit has issues with flash plugin and more things.. so I'm going back to the 32bit version
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  if there isn't something specific you need then stick with the 32 bit version for now.
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_ i've personally never seen anyone that needed the 32bit version..
<Daisuke_Ido> except maybe support for the full 4gb of ram?
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_ 32bit O/S packages can only recognize 3.25GB.. its not a limitation of linux..
<Dragnslcr> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebaduo> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi sebaduo
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  I'm sorry.. I mean.. i've never met anyone that needed the 64bit version..
<dogatemycomputer> Daisuke_Ido  i'm not sure i've ever met anyone who sucked up even 3GB of ram with a linux distro.. much less 4GB..  (not to say there aren't apps that need it.. but they are usually designed for 64bit O/Ss rather than 32bit)
<ns8> hello
<bonbonthejon> hi ns8
<ns8> hola
<dogatemycomputer> Daisuke_Ido for example.. if you're running a video editing operation then you may want a 64bit version for edting files.. but you're probably not going to use that same system to, for example, surf the web..
<ns8> my eglish is bad
<Daisuke_Ido> dogatemycomputer: exactly
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: I have Athlon64 AM2 dualcore 3800+ so I thought I'd try 64bit OS, not sure I need it either
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  there is a small performance improvement but doesn't do much good when many apps don't work well on it.
<KamauRex> I'm going to set the resolution then restart my comp to see if it works
<KamauRex> Thanks guys for all the help. Hope I can return the favour when I get good at this
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: I've had a 4GB kernel for my mandriva workstation.. checking kernel.org now
<phpcode> how do i login as root and edit sources.list?
<bonbonthejon> phpcode: hit ctrl-f2, then run kdesu kate /etc/aptsources.list
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  if you find another solution then please post it..
<bonbonthejon> sorry, /etc/apt/sources.list
<LHoT> beryl problems
<LHoT> and #beryl is dead
<LHoT> and if i hold my shift key to long, it logs me out
<LHoT> :(
<ns8> i've a averatec 7100 series and my network card is not recognized
<ns8> helpe please
<ns8> *help me please
<bonbonthejon> ns8: wireless or ethernet
<ns8> i have kubuntu i38
<ns8> ethernet
<ns8> note: I do not understand much the English
<bonbonthejon> !es > ns8
<KamauRex> Thanks again. Laters
<ns8> yes i speack spanish
<dogatemycomputer> LHoT that's interesting..
<LHoT> it sucks too
<sumguy231> ns8: Do an lspci and tell us if you see any mention of your card. And then do an ifconfig and see if there is an eth0 or eth1 interface.
<bonbonthejon> is the bot not working??
<realshiva> #ubuntu-es
<sumguy231> But since there apparently is a Spanish channel, then never mind I suppose.
<comosicus> i cant recevied ani file on my kopete
<LHoT> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comosicus> recived
<LHoT> :|
<dogatemycomputer> well.. shift-backspace logs you off.. right?
<realshiva> ^^
<bonbonthejon> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<LHoT> hmmmm
<realshiva> does apt-get moo work on ubuntu?
<LHoT> maybe im pressing backspace on accident
<bonbonthejon> realshiva: yes
<realshiva> cool
<soulrider__> !es | ns8
<ubotu> ns8: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bonbonthejon> soulrider__: ahhh, wrong pipe character
<dogatemycomputer> LHoT  that's why I asked.. sounds like either you're keyboard is malfunctioning or you're hitting something else?  I think you can disable that combination in the accessibility options.. did you need help finding the keybindings menu?
<ns8> what is a lspci?
<sumguy231> It lists pci devices.
<dogatemycomputer> ns8   http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_lspci.htm
<ns8> but i have a laptop
<ns8> my network card is integrated
<dogatemycomputer> ns8  it still depends on a PCI bus..  even if that bus is.. well.. smaller :)
<comosicus> or something else.......do you know a chat program wich has a voice chat propriety?
<mzanfardino> I've recently installed kubuntu feisty and find now that a few applications are loading that I don't want to load each and everytime I log into the system.  Where can I find a list of the applications that get loaded automagically (I've already looking in .kde/Autostart, but the programs that are loading are not listed there)?
<soulrider__> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<soulrider__> ns8: lspci will list pci devices i think
<sumguy231> mzanfardino: It could just be resuming your previous KDE session, check K-> System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager.
<comosicus> i whant to know what chat do i must to use to be able to use a voice chat
<dogatemycomputer> i learn so much by hanging around in here..
<dogatemycomputer> lspci lists alot of information..
<soulrider__> !es | ns8
<ubotu> ns8: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dogatemycomputer> pretty much everything you would ever want to know about your PCI bus and everything attached..
<comosicus> no shit doga
<realshiva> do someone know something about a terminal connection about the serial port ?
<dogatemycomputer> lol  .. hey.. i'm still learning..
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450?page=1
<dogatemycomputer> i find some of the most mundane stuff interesting right about now..
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_ thanks.. im reading now..
<acidBURN> is there a link for setting up ati x600 vid card, for max performances under kubuntu?
<sumguy231> acidBURN: I'm too lazy to link, but the Ubuntu Wiki has a good article on proprietary video drivers.
<comosicus> i whant to know what chat do i must to use to be able to use a voice chat
<realshiva> comosicus: teamspeak / skype ect.
<comosicus> thanks man
<LinkCanabico> Alarm hi did you get the USB hardrive working
<naught101> anyone know how to get shockwave working in firefox?
<naught101> ie. shockwave, not flash.
<Mena> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<killermach_> dogatemycomputer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375853 post #2 shows "mem=4096M" as kernel parameter
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_ would you mind testing that and letting me know if it works?  I'd also be curious if there is any performance improvement?
<dogatemycomputer> killermach_  i'll be online tomorrow if you happen to be around
<comosicus> that skype it is working just with skype users?
<erstazi> does KDE have synaptic?
<Cosmo_> anyone know of a good voice dictation software for ubuntu that works with open office?
<baudthief> I know this might sound a bit silly, but should I install an antivirus?
<comosicus> cosmo...what that means?
<Search4Lancer> comosicus: talk into the mic and the compy types for you
<Search4Lancer> erstazi: you can install synaptic in Adept in KDE
<Search4Lancer> or, you know, however else
<comosicus> aaaaa
<Whiz2_> just a quick question...
<Whiz2_> is Linux secure enough that I can safely assign it as DMZ on my network?
<demon^eye> lo
<erstazi> Whiz2_, what do you consider secure?
<erstazi> Whiz2_, imho, windows is _insecure_
<demon^eye> what is the system req for this linux?
<Whiz2_> can hackers get into it as easily as windows?
<erstazi> Whiz2_, no
<comosicus> that skype it is working just with skype users?
<demon^eye> lol in order to hack in linux u have to know more stuff than winXP
<Whiz2_> like the username for example lol
<demon^eye> what are the sys req to run kubuntu ?
<sumguy231> demon^eye: What, do you want some system requirements for Kubuntu? What are you asking?
<sumguy231> Oh, never mind.
<sumguy231> You'll want at least 128MB of ram and probably at least a 900MHz processor.
<demon^eye> sumguy231 : the min they req pal
<Admiral_Chicago> nope, 256
<demon^eye> 128 mb and 900...? they come close to windows lol
<sumguy231> I've seen it scoot by on 128MB< just not well.
<demon^eye> owww 256....even clooser
<Whiz2_> sumguy231: i'm running a 400MHz CPU on mine
<sumguy231> You will want 256 to run it effeciently. The CPU requirements can be lower.
<demon^eye> Whiz2_ : u run 7.4 on 400 cpu?
<Admiral_Chicago> right, its 256 mb for the live CD
<Whiz2_> no 6.x
<dogatemycomputer> the MINIMUM system requirements are 128MB and 110MB of RAM (assuming you don't want to do anything but install the OS)
<demon^eye> 6X
<sumguy231> If your system is really old, look at Xubuntu or try installing Fluxbox.
<Whiz2_> i'm not upgrading
<Whiz2_> or changing my OS version
<Whiz2_> i'm satisfied with what i get from it
<demon^eye> yeha Xubuntu is less harware sucker lol
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<dogatemycomputer> I guess the question is..  what would you want to install it on that you're asking about the minimum requirements? :-D
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<demon^eye> Whiz2_ : u right
<Admiral_Chicago> just realized that...
<Whiz2_> demon^eye: i'm right about what?
<demon^eye> about u satisfied syff whiz2
<demon^eye> hehe
<sumguy231> You'll also want about 2 GB of disk space, I believe. But that shouldn't be a problem. Why do you ask?
<demon^eye> stuff
<sumguy231> Oh.
<Whiz2_> demon^eye: yeah why upgrade or change what I have if it does what I need it for? lol
<demon^eye> wounder why using lame ass win lol
<demon^eye> akk in kubuntu and faster and more secure
<demon^eye> *all
<demon^eye> anyone try <lol> install vista?
<Whiz2_> my Kubuntu system is a dedicated web/email server
<Whiz2_> demon^eye: i have win98, winXP, and Vista comps here too, but that is off topic
<demon^eye> Whiz2_ : for such task ...linux ver aint much matter
<demon^eye> lol Whiz2_
<demon^eye> vista is lame ass
<demon^eye> i try it...
<Whiz2_> demon^eye: exactly, so i don't wanna upgrade to something more intense, or change my version, because i don't wanna have to set everything up again
<demon^eye> they fuck around with user policy 2 much
<sumguy231> We are getting kinda off topic here. Just to throw that out here.
<demon^eye> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> demon^eye: watch your language please
<Whiz2_> well my topic is still in question... how easy is it for hackers to get into my linux installation? i'm asking because i have it completely exposed to the internet
<demon^eye> any ops here? cant see the "@" stuff
<demon^eye> hehe
<Whiz2_> on a broadband connection no less
<demon^eye> some ppl says...linux is more secure coz less use it
<demon^eye> compre to MS stuff
<demon^eye> *compare
<sumguy231> Whiz2_: I'm sure you'll be fine. If you're concerned, use a firewall.
<dogatemycomputer> there is a tool in *KUBUNTU* (still on topic here ;) ) that will do a port scan and tell you what's listening..
<Whiz2_> sumguy231: doesn't a firewall have the potential to block out my services?
<demon^eye> the problem with lunux...when u want to run specual progy like QBASE and some other uniqs...
<LHoT> hello
<LHoT> I need to add stuff to start at startup
<LHoT> how would I go about doing that
<Whiz2_> sumguy231: i need ppl to be able to get to my website via port 80, and my email via SMTP/POP ports
<Whiz2_> not to mention the fact that I sshtunnel, and vnc into it myself
<sumguy231> Whiz2_: Yes, if you told it to block those services. It might be more trouble than it's worth. I have a Debian server and I don't really bother with one myself.
<Admiral_Chicago> LHoT: what stuff?
<dogatemycomputer> I don't use a firewall either..
<Whiz2_> and you ppl don't get hacked?
<sumguy231> Nope.
<demon^eye> sumguy231 : what is your debian server for pal?
<Whiz2_> i'mjust curious cuz i've never expose linux to the net like this
<sumguy231> Personal use, and learning how to run a server. It's not important, hence the lack of a firewall.
<Whiz2_> and my server has access to my other computers as well
<LHoT> hey, any help?
<Admiral_Chicago> LHoT: i just asked you. what "Stuff" do you mean
<sumguy231> KDE startup or system startup?
<demon^eye> Whiz2_ : no wory expose linux to the net ...not much ppl try t fuck around with NIX box lol
<Admiral_Chicago> because stuff not a specific pronoun
<Whiz2_> please watch your language, this channel is supposd to be famil friendly
<Whiz2_> family*
<LHoT> okay then
<demon^eye> sorry
<demon^eye> :)
<LHoT> kde startup
<sumguy231> demon^eye: I get plenty of exploit attempts, but they're all for old software or software I'm not running anyway. And I try to maintain my hosts.deny.
<demon^eye> just a way of spech
* nixternal points to #kubuntu-offtopic
<LHoT> need to add beryl-manager
<sharms> dude my car is sooo fast
<Admiral_Chicago> LHoT: ~/.kde/Autostart
<Admiral_Chicago> sharms: haha
<LHoT> okay
<LHoT> also
<Whiz2_> sumguy231: i'm guessing they would need to know my username/password to get in right?
<LHoT> to get beryl working
<Whiz2_> sumguy231: and whatever ports i use to connect
<LHoT> i need to run some commands in terminal, how do I make it do that at startup
<demon^eye> sumguy231 : thoos are most kiddos who run security progy scan the net...actuley seeking for MS lame ass pcs hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> LHoT: make a script, chmod the command, add the script to autostart.
<Whiz2_> ok well my question was answered sufficiently. I'm out of here
<LHoT> over my head there
<nixternal> LHoT: what is the script for?
<LHoT> one month linux experiance
<demon^eye> will try to VM this kubuntu
<LHoT> getting the window decorator to work
<demon^eye> anyoone try VM kubuntu btw?
<LHoT> it doesnt like to start when beryl does
<sumguy231> LHoT: Just make a file called 'berylstart' or something, put '#!/bin/bash' for the first line, 'beryl-manager &' for the second line, and run 'chmod +x berylstart'.
<demon^eye> admiral maybe u mate?
<LHoT> ...
<LHoT> again
<LHoT> nvm
<Admiral_Chicago> LHoT: what commands do you run? pastebin them if there are a lot
<Admiral_Chicago> demon^eye: i refuse to answer that question because its offtopic
<LHoT> its only two
<LHoT> and Im not sure if the second one would be needed for startup
<sumguy231> What is it?
<LHoT> hey admiral, cubs or sox?
<Admiral_Chicago> LHoT: i'd just do "cd ~/.kde/Autostart && touch berylstart.sh && nano berylstart.sh"
<Admiral_Chicago> then put the two commands in there
<LHoT> k
<Admiral_Chicago> can't remember the chmod command...
<Admiral_Chicago> LHoT: i think thats followed by chmod 777 berylstart.sh
<demon^eye> Admiral_Chicago : are u OP here pal?
<demon^eye> just wounder:)
<demon^eye> what is kubuntu what we call activeX
<demon^eye> ?
<JOSE_KAY> hola
<JOSE_KAY> necesito ayuda con beryl
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<JOSE_KAY> perdon,,,,,,,,gracias
<Admiral_Chicago> de nada
<demon^eye>    
<chris_> can anyone offer a quick suggestion for how to get amarok under kubuntu to play mp3?
<Arwen> !restrictedformats | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolferine> my sound just stopped
<wolferine> was listening to music, and it just died
<Arwen> chris_, by the way, MP3 is ancient technology, use a modern format... geez..
<chris_> arwen: I tried the howto, but I can't get the extracodecs package to install.
<Arwen> chris_, and why is that?
<chris_> arwen: tell apple that.
<Arwen> chris_, Apple promotes the use of MPEG-4 AAC...
<Arwen> which, incidentally, is NOT MP3 (MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3)
<chris_> then why are the files on it from itunes in mpe?
<chris_> mp3 rahter.
<wolferine> now I get the error: "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly. You have the correct output plugin selected. No other program is blocking the soundcard."
<Arwen> chris_, err, iTunes uses DRM'ed AAC as the default format
<Gamic> itunes songs are aac
<SubOne> can someone please tell me why  the update manager just uninstalled my apache?
<Arwen> and iTunes sucks....
<chris_> er, no it doesn't.
<Arwen> err, yes it does
<chris_> or at least, that copy doesn't *points at the other pc*
<Arwen> chris_, http://www.google.com/search?q=itunes+default+format&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<chris_> maybe on a mac it does?
<Gamic> there are drm free mp3 versions of some songs on itunes, but they are rare
<Arwen> it doesn't.... anyway, that has nothing to do with MP3
<Arwen> chris_, so, why can't you install libxine-extracodecs?
<Andrepose> Hello, How do i get a network card running when it appears in lspci but not in ifconfig?
<chris_> right, never mind.  you know, I wasn't looking for a) criticism of the format b) someone to lecture me on what format iTunes on my windows box produces (defaulted to mp3, aac as an option as it happens, I just checked), nor was I really looking to have a google search about itunes tossed at me.
<Arwen> Andrepose, get some better drivers?
<Arwen> chris_, that's what I just said.... why can't you install libxine-extracodecs?
<Andrepose> i have two of the same card in my machine.  THe first one works eth0 the second one I can't remember how to set it up..
<chris_> arwen: leave me be thanks.
<Arwen> huh, have a nice day then....
* Arwen notices that the average intelligence level in this channel is rather low today
<chris_> if anyone else has an answer as to what repository might have the extracodecs in it (I get a "no installation candidate"), that'd be appreciated.
<Gamic> chris_ it's in universe, I believe
<Arwen> !repositories | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jtca> Hi! How to install gimp in kubuntu?
<chris_> gamic: thanks! :)
<Arwen> chris_, I'm only gonna point that out once, if you're too arrogant to listen to my advice, then god die already
<jtca> I've already tried sudo apt-get install gimp...
<chris_> arrogance is a 2-sided issue.  you're condescending and confrontational.  if you worked in tech support at any of the places I have, you'd be canned for answering questions like that.
<wolferine> jtca, and what happened?
<SubOne> Does anyone know why the update manager just uninstalled apache2, php4, and a few other things? When I canceled the uninstall for php4 an install for php 5 popped up n the list so i decided to cancel my changes and update normally, but now i have no apache at all. Obviously I can solve this by reinstalling, but why has this happened in the first place?
<chris_> you're also ignored.  thanks again, gamic. :)
<Arwen> jtca, that is indeed the right command, did you do "apt-get update" first?
<Gamic> chris_ arwen, leave it please. not needed ;)
<wolferine> SubOne, you must have set it to uninstall them, at some point
<wolferine> not realizing it
<wolferine> stop asking why it did it, and just reinstall
<kane_> Hey i have a network that should be 100mbps capable is there a reason that an internal network transfer would be going much, much slower?
<jtca> arwen: the package is missing.
<Arwen> kane_, overhead
<Arwen> jtca, what's the exact error message?
<kane_> like it would reduce the speed about 90%?
<SubOne> wolferine: I never did and I never would
<kane_> thats a good bit of overhead huh?
<Arwen> kane_, bad link? a really crappy server software?
<wolferine> ok SubOne just install it again
<Gamic> kane_ : there are loads of reasons, bottle necks could be occuring at any point in your system and your network and without a detailed diagram of what you have we couldn't even come close to saying for certain.
<kane_> its just 2 ubuntu boxes right next to each other on an with an ssh transfer
<jtca> arwen: sorry, but the message is in portuguese, but the main idea is the package isn't there.
<SubOne> wolferine: I have had problems in the past with packages mysteriously getting uninstalled without the updater too
<kane_> and a router, of course.
<wolferine> SubOne, I am sure you have, but to resolve your issues, maybe just try and install it
<Arwen> jtca, hmm, run "apt-get update"... if that doesn't work, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gamic> kane_, what speed are you getting?
* Sleepy_Coder must go now. :p
<wolferine> lol
<kane_> 1.6 MB/S
<jtca> arwen: Ahahahahahaha! pastebin query failure! I'm a loser!
<SubOne> wolferine: I'm just a bit tired of everyone telling me how to fix the symptom if you know what i mean
<Arwen> jtca, hehe, try http://pastebin.ca then
<vit_> KUBUNTU.ES
<mardi> mmm coffee
<wolferine> SubOne, you might not know it, but I know exactly what you mean
<jtca> arwen: http://pastebin.ca/470020
<Arwen> jtca, hmm, I can't see anything wrong.... ah well, if it doesn't work later, go over to #ubuntu and complain
<jtca> I can't complain. Free software is a bless. I will ask and suggest.
<jtca> arwen: thanks a lot!
<vit_> I NEED TO SPEAK SPANISH
<mardi> !es | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<drkns> hello friends
<drkns> i need help
<chris_> greetings
<drkns> i am tryint to compile pygtk
<drkns>  and its giving me this error sayin i have both glib 2.0 smtg and 2.13 smtg so i should get rid of the old version
<drkns> the problem is when i try to uninstall the old glib the whole system is uninstalled also
<drkns> how can i make the compilation see the correct version of glib?
<drkns> anyone?
<drkns> or is there a way that i can update db of adept so that i can see the glib 2.13.0 installation that i can remove?
<drkns> noone?
<mardi> if no help here drkns, maybe try in #linuxhelp or #pygtk
<mardi> if no help here drkns, maybe try in #linuxhelp or #pygtk
* dsmith_ was speaking to some Dell Inside Sales personnel today and they told me that the Ubuntu/Dell deal is going to be a hit.
* dsmith_ informed them that with proper marketing and some free training it will be, some ppl do not know that there are alternative OS's and office suites.
<dsmith_> :)
<kane_> Huh, the crazy thing about this sorta slow network transfer is that i can open up 2 at the same time and they both cap out at like 1.6
<mardi> possible setting in ssh?
<mardi> <-- newb
<tabr> hi! everyone! Help me please! I can`t check for errors partition (need to re-install GRUB[i think] ) boot from LiveCD. Ubuntu 7.04[herd5] . When type #fsck. i see:fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006). and thats all, that he do...
<tinin> tabr get the stable release
<tinin> not herd
<orient2000> Hi! I am trying to install crossover and cannot run install-crossover-pro-5.0.3.sh in konsole.
<orient2000> I can not run any .sh script at all.
<tonyyarusso> orient2000: what happens when you try?
<orient2000> I can not run any .sh script at all in konsole. How do I run scripts?
<tabr> <tinin> yeah, a dowload that 'stable' release - CD,Althernative,DVD,CD[x64]  - thay all can't see CD-drive after start, - i install HERD5, and upgrade...hmm..i upgrade to realise?
<tonyyarusso> orient2000: Generally, ./script-name.sh, from the directory it's in
<orient2000> bash: install-crossover-pro-5.0.3.sh: command not found
<tinin_> tabr no clue
<tonyyarusso> orient2000: sounds like you need to set the executable bit.
<tonyyarusso> chmod +x install-<tab>
<matrix__> does any body of you use joost?
<tabr>  <tinin>  and i 'kill' GRUB...found how to repair...but when mount /dev/sda8 - it's EMPTY....and i need the way how to repair filesystem....i think...
<orient2000> in setup of sesion there is bash. Shuld I type sh ?
<tinin_> maybe you coul try some software to save things like photorec
<tinin_> if you need to
<tinin_> and then a partitioning tool
<tonyyarusso> orient2000: I'm not sure I understand
<tinin_> tabr http://www.cgsecurity.org/
<tabr> <tinin_> thanks...i'll try...
<Andrepose> Can someone help me with my network card problem?
<Andrepose> I have two network cards on my ubuntu server with the same driver, one comes up at boot and the other one doesn't though it's not plugged in....
<N6REJ> anyone got any idea what would cause ascii graphics characters to be shown instead of plain text during bootup?
<N6REJ> it MIGHT be related to a partial vmware-server install
<Andrepose> how do i bring it up.
<Andrepose> ?
<levon> uplink here?
<Andrepose> it appears in lspci. But not in ifconfig,,,
<mike> Can someone help me with installing Java? i dont understand how to do it, and a website isnt going to help me
<mike> hello someone?
<tinin_> thanx for my feity cds they arrivred today
<tinin_> ubuntuguide mike
<tinin_> or just search java in the pakage manager you use
<mike> Package Manager?
<mardi> are you using linux mike?
<mike> Kubunto
<tinin_> in add/remove programs
<mike> **Kubuntu
<mike> Edgy 6.10
<wimpies> Hi all, I read somewhere that Gtk+ allows changing menu accelerators by hovering the menu and setting a new value.  I tried this but in KDE it does not work.  What might I be doing wrong ?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> use Adept
<phpcode> How to get dualscreen? (i have the screens)
<orient2000> Thanks it is working chmod +x
<mardi> mike: hit the K in the bottom right, goto System then Adept Package Manager
<pbang> Hey all, I'm trying to test different options in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  How can I restart x/kde to test changes?
<mardi> mike: err, the K on the bottom left...
<BellaireLinuxN3r> the K system menu
<mardi> that's it!
<tinin_> dont be cruel
<mike> okay then what
<mardi> tinin_: me?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> go to System
<tinin_> search there
<BellaireLinuxN3r> then Adept Package Manager
<BellaireLinuxN3r> it should be the top most option, the one with an icon shaped like an open box
<mike> theres like, alot of different choices for java
<mike> I just want java so i can install Limewire or Frostwire
<BellaireLinuxN3r> oh
<BellaireLinuxN3r> get the Runtime
<mike> runtime?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yeah
<BellaireLinuxN3r> there's an SDK
<mike> whats that?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> it's for developers
<BellaireLinuxN3r> you want the package
<BellaireLinuxN3r> that would give you just the enviroment
<BellaireLinuxN3r> I don't know exactly the name tho
<mike> So under the search bar type in Runtime Java?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yeah
<BellaireLinuxN3r> It should be the JRE
<phpcode> How to get dualscreen?
<ubuntu_> Hello I am somewhat new to linux and have a question about multiple installs.
<mike> Nothing came up
<BellaireLinuxN3r> try JRE
<ubuntu_> Is it possible for me to install 4 versions of linux with one /boot folder and swap ?
<mike> i see alot of different options
<BellaireLinuxN3r> okay
<ubuntu_> really?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> mike, the JRE recent version should be 6.0
<mike> Sun Java(TM)Runtime Environment(JRE) 6
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yes
<BellaireLinuxN3r> that is the one
<melkor> I have a problem with how my hard drive is mounted.  It is being mounted as sda1
<mardi> on mine it's called libgcj-common
<ubuntu_> did anyone see my question?
<mardi> dunno if that's what mike needs tho
<mike> so right-click "request Install"?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yes
<mike> then apply changes right?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yes
<mike> okay its downloading
<fsilva> en espaol?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: saw your question, I think you can but only with the alternate cd
<mardi> !es | fsilva
<ubotu> fsilva: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<melkor> I am going to past the mount msg I get
<fsilva> gracias
<melkor> ' /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)'
<ubuntu_> what is an alternate cd?
<melkor> does anybody think that could lead to problems?
<fulat2k> i'm amazed how much beryl has improved in 7.04 :)
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: it's for special installs, like LVM or if you're a linux expert and you can work the command line
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: With the live cd you probably can't get that config
<melkor> hono mba daa
<melkor> jaa rama
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: I'm not an expert with the alternate cd; you also risk having problems along the line if packages fail to install, something goes horribly wrong, etc, etc
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: personally, I would just go with seperate partitions for each install if your hard drive is large enough
<mike> okay now i have Sun Java 6.0 installed
<ubuntu_> i was reading this article do you think this will work? http://linuxgazette.net/issue76/tag/5.html
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: and then use grub to choose each individual install
<fulat2k> you can always install using a root partition of prolly 10-15G and then create LVM partitions after that.
<mike> how do i install frostwire
<BellaireLinuxN3r> mike: heh, not an expert at that, however
<BellaireLinuxN3r> mike: u might need to manually download the package and then install it
<mike> oh
<mike> is there any real easy way to install it?
<mike> I hate, i mean seriosuly hate the terminal
<BellaireLinuxN3r> just download the package
<BellaireLinuxN3r> once it's done
<BellaireLinuxN3r> right click
<BellaireLinuxN3r> and then select Action > Install
<BellaireLinuxN3r> no need for the terminal :)
<mike> okay good
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: probably
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: but if you want windows on there, make sure you install windows first
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: otherwise you won't be able to boot to Linux since the windows boot loader overwrites grub
<ubuntu_> i have 3 on there seperate atm w/ windows but the /boot partitions eat a bit of space
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: as I said, not really an expert on this kinda config
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: if you know your terminal commands well and such, go ahead and try it
<ubuntu_> k
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: download the alternate cd tho
<mike> when i download ikt
<mike> *it, where does it go?
<mike> i cant find it anywhere
<ubuntu_> what is the alternate cd and where is it bell?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> go to the ubuntu download page
<mike> Kate opens, and it says it cant save it because a binery code is corrupt
<tabr> tell me please why a can't enything im my mount root partition?...
<dsmith_> if I have shell script, whats the best way to create a shortcut for it?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu_: scroll down to the bottom of the page
<BellaireLinuxN3r> click the checkbox that says "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<BellaireLinuxN3r> and then it should download the iso for you
<joshua__> ubuntu_: hold down shift when clicking
<mike> Ubuntu Download page?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> oh not you mike
<mike> oh
<BellaireLinuxN3r> mike: download it again
<mike> so what do i do?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> mike: save to dekstop
<mike> how do i save it to my desktop? it dosent ask me like windows
<joshua__> if kate tries to open it, hold down shift.  this will automatically force you to save it.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> mike: right click, save as
<intelikey> can anyone tell me what is going on here ?   http://nationalreview.com    i get a good page until it finishes loading and then it goes blank.    ???
<BellaireLinuxN3r> mike: make sure you get the ubuntu/debian download
<intelikey> using the word "good" very liberally
<BellaireLinuxN3r> mike: the extension should be .deb
<mike> lol duh save as... lol
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Does anybody in here have problems with Kubuntu shutting down? As in, the system halts, but the computer doesn't *physically* shut down?
<mike> umm im confused
<mike> on my desktop it says "php" thats what the file is
<BellaireLinuxN3r> oh
<mike> when i right-click and under actions, there isnt a install option
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yeah
<BellaireLinuxN3r> okay, you're downloading the webpage...
<BellaireLinuxN3r> hmm
<mike> oh
<BellaireLinuxN3r> when you click on the download button
<BellaireLinuxN3r> what does the browser do?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> is it Firefox or Konqueror?
<intelikey> BellaireLinuxN3r kernel issue.  the system call for a power down is not the same on all bios's (bioi ?)   you may have one of the few that need a different system call.
<mike> Konqueror
<mike> should i try it with Firefox
<BellaireLinuxN3r> intelikey: thanks. Is there a way for me to change the system call? Actually, I was thinking the same thing, my BIOS is 7 years old and the hardware is severely outdated.
<mardi> i think mike is having a Kate bug I had before, where Kate tries to open certain file types, it's really annoying
<intelikey> BellaireLinuxN3r i'm not sure if it requires a recompile or not.  you can ask in  ##linux  ##linuxhelp or #kernel     if no one in here can answer.   there is also  #ubuntu  seeing that that is not kde specific
<mike> i dont understand why it cant be as easy as windows to install somthing
<dsmith_> yay I figured it out
<joshua__> mike: you could download the torrent
<BellaireLinuxN3r> intelikey: thanks!
<intelikey> mike it is.  maybe more so.    it depends on what you are trying to install    (both os's)
<mike> oh
<mike> ive always had trouble installing somthing...in fact i've had it for 3 months and still never dowloaded one program
<mike> BellaireLinuxN3r: i downloaded Frostwire and the file is a deb. file, and when i right click and go to actions, installing isnt an optnio
<BellaireLinuxN3r> hmmm
<BellaireLinuxN3r> really?
<mike> yeah
<BellaireLinuxN3r> I must be thinking of fonts or something
<BellaireLinuxN3r> try just opening it
<mike> Ark opens up
<BellaireLinuxN3r> hmmm
<BellaireLinuxN3r> huh weird
<joshua__> ok, i want to send private messages, does anybody know how to register?  the site's instructions are way to hard to understand.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> joshua__: do this "/msg nickserv <password>" in your terminal window, not in a channel
<joshua__> no such file or directory
<BellaireLinuxN3r> joshua__: the IRC client terminal window :)
<mike> BellaireLinuxN3r: Okay i see, it says Kubuntu Package Menu, and then install...
<BellaireLinuxN3r> try that
<intelikey> mike if the pointy clicky thingy doesn't do it. use the real linux.    sudo dpkg -i filename.deb     but did you look in the repos first?    :)
<intelikey> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<mike> but when the window comes up
<mike> Home 	Home 	Downloads 	Downloads 	Community 	Community 	Development 	Development 	Support 	Support
<mike> 
<mike> Keep our project development alive!
<mike> 
<intelikey> guess not.
<joshua__> it says it's already registered
<mike> Okay that didnt work
<mike> intelikey: Repos?"
<joshua__> do i need a different name?
<intelikey> i just checked.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> joshua__: yeah then you probably need to change your name
<jrick> ok, that it?
<intelikey> !repos | mike information about repositories,
<ubotu> mike information about repositories,: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BellaireLinuxN3r> jrick: then do the same command I told you and see if that would register you
<jrick> I think so, now what? test to see if it works?
<mike> Umm....using the sudo dpkg -i filename.deb dosent work
<intelikey> mike     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> what error ?
<mike> yea
<BellaireLinuxN3r> jrick: try logging off and logging in and see if it identifies you
<intelikey> <mike> Umm....using the sudo dpkg -i filename.deb dosent work <<<< <intelikey> what error ?
<jrick> ok
<jrick> I think it worked
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yeah, I think it did
<BellaireLinuxN3r> otherwise freenode would boot you off and give you some guest nick
<jrick> it said on the site about emailing???
<BellaireLinuxN3r> oh
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yeah
<BellaireLinuxN3r> you should register your email so that if you lose your password you can get it back
<jrick> oh.
<mike> no such file or directory
<mike> intelikey: No such file or directory
<intelikey> path.
<mike> what>
<mike> *What?
<intelikey> i.e. you saved it to your desktop not to your home.
<mike> right
<intelikey> sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/<filename>.deb
<intelikey> notice the path  ^
<intelikey> mike tab key to complete file names
<nirmal> hi all
<mike> omg im soo lost
<SCOTroll> Hi, my name is Darl McBride.
<jrick> What????
<mike> isnt there any easier way?
<intelikey> SCOTroll  let me guess you are looking for a kickban ?
<SCOTroll> No. :(
<SCOTroll> Please not that. :(
<intelikey> k  we'll see
<SCOTroll> I am a friendly troll, I can coexist and help the newbies.
<premier_> !HFS?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hfs? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> !HFS+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<premier_> can ubuntu read HFS+ partitions by default, or do I have to install extra programs?=
<SCOTroll> premier_: man mount
<intelikey> mike easier than opening a konsole and typing in   >>>  sudo dpkg -i */*.deb  <<<  ?
<mike> it dosent work
<intelikey> what error ?
<mike> it says either No such file or command or some other error
<SCOTroll> premier_: Have you tried mount -t hfsplus?
<jrick> mike: >>> cd Desktop <<< before trying to install.
<mike> cd Desktop?
<jrick> yeah
<mike> whats that?
<SCOTroll> Evil #ubuntu operators kickbanned me. :(
<intelikey> :)
<premier_> well, I don't have the hard drive yet (its a usb drive) and I have to move my laptop to get it, and I can't connect to the school's wireless, install programs, look up websites.  So I want to make sure it'll work now
<premier_> its not an easy laptop to move
<intelikey> same folks have ops here troll
<jrick> then sudo dpkg -i (filename).deb
<SCOTroll> premier_: Have you tried anything in a shell?
<mike> i dont understand what a flippen cd Desktop is
<SCOTroll> intelikey: Oh no. :\
<mike> why cant you just double click it and install it like windows
<jrick> cd - Change directory
<premier_> SCOTroll: oh yeah, I've been using kubuntu since November, so I'm getting the hang of the command line
<jrick> sudo - Administrator privelages
<intelikey> jrick me thinks he's not ready for linux.
<jrick> dpkg -i >> install
<SCOTroll> rm -rf / does NOT make your computer faster.
<SCOTroll> Don't try it.
<SCOTroll> premier_: Are you familiar with mount?
<jrick> what's the file name of the .deb file your trying to install?
<intelikey> SCOTroll cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda  will  :)
<jrick> and where is it? the Desktop?
<premier_> SCOTroll: a little
<premier_> SCOTroll: should I laugh that Mac OS X can't load up FAT32 or EXT3?
<SCOTroll> premier_ mount -t hfsplus is your clue. Now go read man mount.
<mike> Jrick: are you talking to me?
<jrick> yeah
<SCOTroll> Yes, Mac OS X sucks.
<jennifer_> Anyone know who to fix incompatible pointer type errors?
<intelikey> premier_ feisty ?
<premier_> yeah
<SCOTroll> Mac OS X for writing fun viruses.
<intelikey> premier_ and what are you trying to mount ?
<premier_> according to man: The file system  types  which are currently supported include: ...hfs, hpfs ...
<premier_> HFS+
<mike> im trying to install Frostwire
<jrick> frostwire.deb ?
<mike> yes
<SCOTroll> Mac OS Classic was so much better, and cooperative multitasking was fun.
<intelikey> premier_ and where is this hfs+fs ?
<jrick> that's EXACTLY what the files called? including caps?
<SCOTroll> intelikey: On a USB key.
<premier_> its an apple format.  A friend of mine has a usb drive
<mike> hold on
<premier_> SCOTroll: its not a key, its a full sized drive
<intelikey> premier_ ok you are probably pointing mount at the wrong device.   sudo fdisk -l     and/or  cat /proc/partitions    see if you can identify the device node
<jrick> where did you save it? Desktop or Home?
<mike> Desktop
<SCOTroll> premier_: Tell your friend to ease up on the tea, it is harming his ability to make objective decisions.
<mike> dpkg: error processing frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb (--install):
<mike>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<mike> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mike>  frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb
<mike> thats what it said when i put that in the terminal
<jrick> sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb
<jrick> then enter password
<mike> Unpacking replacement frostwire
<mike> Setting up frostwire (4.13.1)
<mike> it didnt ask for a password
<jrick> ok
<mike> when it got to Setting up frostwire it stopped
<jrick> what did it say?
<intelikey> "Unpacking replacement frostwire"  already installed it one time...
<mike> Unpacking replacement frostwire ...
<mike> Setting up frostwire (4.13.1) ...
<mike> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<kgx> hey. i accidently deleted /etc/mono/*. how can i force apt-get (or adept) to recreate those folders? i cant even run mono anymore. i tried reinstalling but didnt help
<premier_> SCOTroll: you mean my freind who uses mac?  I think he's learned his lesson.  Its a mactel, so he thought he would just run windows on it, but as it turns out, windows + macintosh= world's least stable operating system
<jrick> your good.
<mike> now what do i do?
<jrick> now run frostwire from the terminal
<jrick> just "frostwire"
<intelikey> kgx reinstall the app responsable
<SCOTroll> Tip: If you use a root account you never have to worry about permissions. Just like in the good old days of DOS, except for damned protected mode.
<jrick> or check your KMenu
<intelikey> s/app/package/
<SCOTroll> DOS was all an operating system needed to be.
<intelikey> hehhe
<intelikey> in 1073 maybe
<mike> okay its on the K menu
<mike> but when i click on it to open, it wont open up
<mike> ot has "Frostwire" on the menu of stuff that is running, but its just loading
<mike> then it just goes away
<jrick> try typing frostwire into the Konsole
<mike> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<intelikey> SCOTroll here's a tip for you.   if you irc as root you should always idle in #debian
<jrick> ok
<jrick> just a sec
<mike> mmk
<SCOTroll> I IRC in Windows Vista.
<intelikey> close enough
<Dragnslcr> Vista already has IRC support?
<premier_> Dragnslcr: lol
<SCOTroll> Dragnslcr: Yes, it supports RFC 1459.
<jeffto> hi
<SCOTroll> You just need a third party plug in.
<SCOTroll> Such as mIRC.
<SCOTroll> Telnet works too.
<jrick> I'm trying to find the java package now
<intelikey> mirc is now a plugin   hmmm
<mike> oh okay
<premier_> IIRC, ubuntu does these things out of the box, but maybe I'm forgetting myself
<jeffto> I need some help to setup kaudiocreator to extract mp3 form CD
<jrick> if you want java 1.5
<jeffto> How I install the mp3 decoder?
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jrick> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<jrick> or for java 6
<jrick> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<SCOTroll> The questions people ask here are hilarious.
<jrick> you probably want a fast connection.
<jrick> it's a lot of stuff
<intelikey> :)
<jrick> I use 6 (newer), but 5 is probably better supported
<SCOTroll> It makes me wonder if they read documentation. I'm sure they do.
<Daisuke_Ido> SCOTroll: at least the second half of your nick is accurate.
<mike> whatever i need to get it working
<jrick> either /should/ work
<premier_> maybe download it directly from java.sun.com
<mike> i just got Sun java 6
<jrick> from the command I just told you?
<kgx> intelikey: i tried reinstalling it, but it would recreate that directory
<ubuntu_> hola
<SCOTroll> Just because I live under a bridge, it doesn't make me Welch.
<mike> no
<ubuntu_> hi
<jrick> try that instead, your settings might not be right.
<Dragnslcr> Here's an odd question. If I have wav file that gets butchered by nearly ever program (Amarok, Gaim), but plays fine in XChat, is there any way to convert it to an ogg that will play correctly in any app?
<intelikey> kgx  grep /etc/mono /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<SCOTroll> Dragnslcr: Yes.
<mike> i did
<ubuntu_> sorry i dont speak english.  somebody know reset the kde for konsole?
<mike> it said i Installed it
<jrick> any luck?
<mike> but frostwire still wont upen
<jrick> huh.
<mike> do i maybe have to restart my pc?
<jeffto> ubuntu, erase your .kde folder
<jrick> I doubt it.
<intelikey> Dragnslcr wav2ogg
<SCOTroll> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should reset your window manager, ubuntu.
<SCOTroll> Not sure that is what you mean.
<jrick> linux isn't like windows like that
<mike> oh
<jrick> try typing java in at the Konsole
<intelikey> Dragnslcr package vorbis-tools or something like that supplies it
<mike> umm a long list comes up
<intelikey> Dragnslcr audacity can do such things graphically
<SCOTroll> jrick: Neither is Windows. Windows 98 isn't the most recent version anymore. The new Windows Server can even patch the kernel without rebooting.
<kgx> intelikey: thanks..seems to be some stuff in there :)
<intelikey> wonder who they stole that from SCOTroll
<SCOTroll> I hardly ever reboot Windows Vista.
<jrick> like instructions on how to run a java program?
<SCOTroll> intelikey: If it isn't patented, there isn't a problem.
<jrick> troll: not with updates.
<intelikey> kgx that will list the packages that affect the dir in question
<mike> -disableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>] 
<mike>                   disable assertions
<mike>     -esa | -enablesystemassertions
<mike>                   enable system assertions
<mike>     -dsa | -disablesystemassertions
<mike>                   disable system assertions
<intelikey> kgx reinstall them all
<mike> jibberish like that
<SCOTroll> mike: **** off, I'm trying to talk.
<intelikey> SCOTroll me thinks that's backwards but everwhat
<kgx> intelikey: thanks :) little bit of a noob here, but how do i do it? i presume its not with apt-get
<mike> screw you Scotroll, too bad i dont care about you
<SCOTroll> Congratulations, java is installed.
<intelikey> kgx give me a sec.
<mike> jrick: what do i do?
<jrick> i'm not quite sure.  Anybody else have ideas?
<intelikey> kgx dump that list into a varable or file and plug it into      for Q in $yourVar ;do apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $Q ;done
<SCOTroll> Not trying to troll, but it seems this channel has become a replacement for reading documentation.
<kgx> intelikey: thanks man.
<intelikey> example of the dump & plug     yourVar=$(basename `grep <blah balh>`)      <<< any way you can get there is fine.
<SCOTroll> If this were #openbsd, these questions wouldn't be tolerated.
<intelikey> possably grep (blah  balh) > LIST ; nano LIST
<jrick> mike: ask for help on the community forum from frostwire's website
<intelikey> if this was unix you would already have surpassed your troll quota too
<Yorokobi> The nick alone would have been above tolerance
<SCOTroll> I act like an ass on EFnet #freebsd without any problems.
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- audacity doesn't give me any sound when I play the file
<jrick> mike: i'm stuck on what to do next
<SCOTroll> Anyway, did anyone notice SCOX stock went up four cents today?
<intelikey> Dragnslcr then it's the output device selected in audacity's menu
<intelikey> Dragnslcr try selecting arts   and alternatively  alsa
<SCOTroll> If they can get it over a dollar with some more PR and P&D, they'll be able to comply with Nasdaq's requirements.
<SCOTroll> I'm going to pissed if my shares become OTC stock.
<SCOTroll> The judge is partial IMHO.
<FearMoth> Hi, how can I configure my Intel 3945ABG wireless to use WPA TKIP/PSK ?
<SCOTroll> With a partial judge, SCO could prove that Linux has stolen code.
<jrick> will you please get off of here troll?
<SCOTroll> With Mark Shuttleworth would be falling over himself to pay Darl.
<jrick> this has nothing to do with kubuntu help.
<jbrouhard> May i recommend SCOTroll be kicked ?
<SCOTroll> May I recommend you be kicked?
<Skrot-> May I recommend on-topic discussion?
<SCOTroll> Sure.
<jbrouhard> Skrot-: I agree
<Skrot-> FearMoth: Feisty?
<jrick> mike: I just install frostwire and got the same problem
<SCOTroll> As soon as some Linux fanatic comes asking about how to mount his USB drive so he can view his pengiun porn, I'll be glad to be on topic.
<kgx> btw, has been a fix to the missing bootsplash in kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- if I export the wav as an ogg and play it in XChat, I get loud noise
<Skrot-> Well, either be on-topic or go to #offtopic and do your rambling there
<dsmith_> Q: how do you mount my USB drive so I cant ake SCOTRoll shutup
<SCOTroll> Skrot-: I would be glad to.
<jrick> haha very funny
<ILoveRMS> Richard Stallman is my idol.
<intelikey> Dragnslcr does it play in amarok ?
<sheldonc> RMS is a crack victim
<FearMoth> Skrot- yes, Feisty..
<intelikey> who's Richard Stallman ?
<dsmith_> !richard stallman
<sheldonc> intelikey: only person you need to know is Linus Torvalds
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> hah :)
<Skrot-> FearMoth: Then you should have KNetworkManager installed with a icon down in the systray? It supports both WEP and WPA (1 and 2)
<ILoveRMS> intelikey: The Rosie O'Donnell of communist hippy legalize-marajuana GNU fanatics.
<intelikey> hehheh
<sheldonc> ILoveRMS: Did you read the speech OSNews posted of some talk he did in Croatia? He said something along the lines of not distributing software as an ethical dilemma
<ILoveRMS> He's full of it.
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- well, Amarok can play the converted ogg file. Gaim just plays silence though
<nick_> hey
<Doctor_Nick> I stupidly ran the KDE personalization wizard and now my desktop is really annoying
<Dragnslcr> Gaim is use the command "artsplay %s"
<Doctor_Nick> how do i go back to the kubuntu defaults?
<FearMoth> Skrot- when I go to manual configuration and click configure interface on my wireless (eth1) and type my ESSID and my key in WEP key and select ASCII as key type, it still can't connect. Am I doing something wrong?
<intelikey> Dragnslcr if amarok plays it correctly,  lets assume the file is good shall we ?
<Skrot-> FearMoth: Why do you need to use manual method?
<intelikey> Dragnslcr thus we start working on what the specific applications are doing incorrectly
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- yup, sounds good to me. Now I just have to get Gaim to play it
<FearMoth> Skrot- I don't see anything about my wireless when I click on the knetworkmanager icon in the bottom right, just "wired devices"
<ILoveRMS> Well, I've had enough of the hammer and sickle communists.
<intelikey> !wifi | FearMoth if the docs are of any help you'll find them at;
<ubotu> FearMoth if the docs are of any help you'll find them at;: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Doctor_Nick> anyone help me with my problem?
<Skrot-> FearMoth: hmm.. usually there's a list of networks. If you right click the knetworkmanager icon in systray and go to options, is the "Enable wireless" selection grayed out there?
<Doctor_Nick> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<ILoveRMS> Time to go back to capitalism. Peace hippies, don't protest too much.
<intelikey> Doctor_Nick by clearing the home dir ?
<Doctor_Nick> ILoveRMS: Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out
<Doctor_Nick> intellikey: thats an idea
<Doctor_Nick> how do i view the hidden folders in konquerer
<ILoveRMS> Don't let the cannibus blur your sense of freedom.
<sumguy231> Doctor_Nick: View -> Show Hidden Files.
<Doctor_Nick> so just delete the .kde folder and restart?
<sumguy231> Maybe. I've never deleted all of .kde though. You may want to be more selective. Like just deleting .kde/share or .kde/share/config.
<nalioth> AliasRichard: please be civil
<AliasRichard> ?
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- blah, I figured out why Gaim wouldn't play the file
<intelikey> Dragnslcr mind sharing it ?
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- Gaim was using the command artsplay %s
<Dragnslcr> But the filename had a space in it
<AliasRichard> How do I uninstall Linux? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804 is confusing and not specific to my kubuntu Linux.
<intelikey> there ya go.     "use more quotes"
<Dragnslcr> Changing it to artsplay "%s" fixed it
<Allysan> AliasRichard: Format the partition it is on
<Allysan> What do you want to use in place of linux?
<AliasRichard> Microsoft Windows Vista.
<Dragnslcr> I suppose I should report that as a bug in Gaim. Maybe suggest they shell-escape the file name before replacing the %s
<Allysan> AliasRichard: Boot the Vista disk and delete/format the Linux partition... back up any data you have on that partition first.
<Allysan> But I'm going to recommend using XP rather than Vista
<nick_> yup
<nick_> that did it
<sumguy231> Just curious, how much did you delete?
<Doctor_Nick> just .kde
<Doctor_Nick> which wiped out the settings for just about everything
<Doctor_Nick> buuuuut
<Dragnslcr> Yay, I crashed Gaim
<sumguy231> Doctor_Nick: Ah, I see. Good, good.
<OCSevoLI> I had trouble installing my Microsoft software in WINE.
<intelikey> good
<nalioth> OCSevoLI: please join ##windows
<Dragnslcr> Great, now Gaim crashes every time I try to change a sound
<cntb> 7.04 upgrrade failed after retries - pls look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19074/
<intelikey> Dragnslcr eeek...    maybe you need to restart the sound server ?
<intelikey> not sure it will help.
<Gamic> cntb: try again in an hour or so, looks like it couldn't download some of the updated files
<OCSevoLI> Samual Beckett... The adventures of Waiting for Godot ...A screenplay with existential references.
<Dragnslcr> Nah, it wasn't when I tried to play the sound, it was when I tried to open the file dialog
<Dragnslcr> I reset the sound to the default, then it let me open the dialog. Dunno what happened
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-66-243-210-32.fairpoint.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<cntb> gamic same yesterday
<cntb> overload ?
<intelikey> cntb looks like a problem with your sources.list to me    care to pastebin that ?
<cntb> k intelikey
<jaosn> hi all
<intelikey> jaosn
<jaosn> when i go on a site where pics is theres an x instead of a pic whats wrong
<intelikey> browser set to not display images
<jaosn> i have 6.06
<sumguy231> Which browser? Does anything else not load?
<jaosn> firefox
<cntb> intelikey: my sources on edgy now b4 feisty http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19076/
<intelikey> i have turned images off in ff before
<cntb> 7.04 upgrade failed after retries - pls look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19074/
<cntb> let me guess  here . I guess I should hide backports here , for upgrade top continue?
<jaosn> how do i fix the image settings
<sumguy231> jaosn: Try http://kb.mozillazine.org/Images_or_animations_do_not_load
<Allysan> jaosn: go to Edit > Preferences > Content > make sure "Load Images Automatically" is checked
<intelikey> cntb ok that error message shows errors on feisty repos  your sources.list has only edgy sources in it.   i am not familear with the edgy>feisty upgrader     but i'd think you may need to rerun the upgrader script...
<jaosn> its checked
<intelikey> cntb and yes commenting out backports would be advisable
<Dragnslcr> Thanks for the help intelikey
<intelikey> Dragnslcr np
<cntb> tyvm
<premier_> is there a way to read DRM encoded files (such as those sold by iTunes) in ubuntu?
<premier_> the format is .m4p
<premier_> also, .m4a
<Allysan> premier_: Amarok will play them, but you can't edit their tags
<jrick> too bad mike left, i just found his solution.
<intelikey> yeah.  i'm sorry the way i just left you with him.   but i can't talk to people that don't even understand    cd Desktop    after you tell them "just run that..."
<Dimetera> does anyone know how to boot off the kubuntu 7.04 cd in a custom monitor mode?
<intelikey> you mean vga= ?
<Yorokobi> Dimetera, use F6 then add 'resolution=1024x768' or whatever res you want
<Dimetera> say 800x600 @ 60hz
<intelikey> oh you mean the graphic mode   reconfigure x
<jrick> turns out frostwire was not using the correct jre. he needed to do a  sudo update-alternatives --config java and then select Sun Java
<Dimetera> can you do that from cd boot?
<intelikey> Dimetera well why not ?
<Dimetera> where would i find it?
<intelikey> Dimetera    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dimetera> ok thanks
<intelikey> if it don't work you can gripe at me tomarrow... :)
<jrick> is there any way to get back to mike?
<jrick> i don't want to leave him hanging
<intelikey> jrick if he's reg'd  you might /msg memoserv   him
<intelikey> freenode provides memo services to registered users.     mine is turned off...
<jrick> [Notice]  -MemoServ- Unknown command [mike] 
<intelikey> /msg memoserv help
<jrick> i'm confused.  I doubt there's anyway to get his email
<intelikey> ok i've just enought time to clean up and shut down.   later all.
<freak10336> can anyone tell me why my screen resolution only goes to 800x600?
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<freak10336> i have a s3 unichrome graphics card
<Doctor_Nick> now can anyone point me to a list of all the multimedia codecs i could ever possibly need?
<dsmith_> freak10336: update xorg.conf?
<dsmith_> Doctor_Nick: Flash 9
<Doctor_Nick> har har
<Morrissey> Hi. Would anyone please explain why amarok doesnt seem to find any of my mp3 files? At least not in the collection ... its OK when I add them manually, but it wont find any files in my mp3 dirs (though there are plenty!)
<Doctor_Nick> did you install support for mp3 files yet?
<Doctor_Nick> like, when you click on an mp3 file, it should prompt you to install mp3 codecs
<Morrissey> It plays mp3 files ok
<Morrissey> just not the collection that finds anything
<Morrissey> tried with both mysql and sqllite, so its not the database ... :S
<Doctor_Nick> hm
<Morrissey> Actually, it did the first time, but when I tried to rescan collection, it just removed all the files, and now it cant find any
<Doctor_Nick> thats weird
<Doctor_Nick> is it all of your mp3 files, or just all of your files?
<Doctor_Nick> do you have some oggs in there?
<Morrissey> Doctor_Nick, none of my files
<Morrissey> it actually added one file, but I deleted it because I though maybe it was screwing things up :)
<luckyone> when you download stuff with superkaramba, where does it put it?
<Maxdamantus> luckyone, download what?
<Maxdamantus> Superkaramba is an addon sort of to KDE, so you can have objects on your desktop.
<Maxdamantus> Like widgets in Mac and ObjectDesktop (or whatever it's called) in Windows.
<premier_> I accidentally started a large number of file copys (8) of large files (100+ mb) from one hard drive to another.  Besides taking a long time, is there anything I should worry about?
<premier_> A windows computer would crash crash crash, but I expect linux would be a little better
<Maxdamantus> Depends what File Systems you're copying over.
<premier_> vfat -> ext3
<Maxdamantus> I wouldn't worry about it.
<Maxdamantus> You can stop them if you want. It shouldn't do anything bad.
<spookcomix> Howdy all.  I'm currently running the Kubuntu Live CD, and I'd love to just go ahead and overwrite my almost-Fedora-7 install on this laptop with Feisty.  However, Fedora is on an LVM volume.  How would I mount that?  I need to preserve /home, and if I can do it without rebooting, I'll get a special kudo.
<premier_> BTW, for the past 3 days, my swap partition has been completely full according to my system monitor utility.  Is there anything I can do about that besides restarting?  I was trying to use top to determine who owned the swap, but it didn't list anything
<Maxdamantus> You can preserve partitions.
<Maxdamantus> Just remove the ones you don't want (Keep your /home partiton)
<spookcomix> The whole drive is one big LVM.
<Maxdamantus> And use the manual partitioning from there.
<spookcomix> ...and GTParted doesn't even recognize it.
<premier_> nevermind
<Maxdamantus> I had that problem when I started kubuntu. :S
<voorhees86> somebody hwl
<voorhees86> helpme with the wireless
<Maxdamantus> Luckily I have 2 hdds, and was able to back up everything on one while I erased the other.
<premier_> voorhees86: what is it doing?
<Maxdamantus> Away
<spookcomix> Well, poo.  Does Kubuntu just not have support for mounting and using LVM?
<premier_> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<premier_> geez, I was considering raid for my new compy.  Should I reconsider?
<premier_> do you guys know how the performance of raid 1 compares to raid 0?
<levon> anyone get nsfu2 to run
<voorhees86> my card is a broadcom, i install the drivers (frm43xxx-fwcutter) and the wlan light on my laptop turn blue, but on network manager nothing happend
<levon> i got it running but the screens are grey
<levon> any ideas
<levon> frm
<levon> did you click the knetworkmanager
<levon> and select your network
<voorhees86> yeah, but dosent appear
<voorhees86> i thing i scrue the configuration
<levon> not possible
<levon> whats the driver
<voorhees86> ?
<levon> whats the driver for your card
<levon> broadband
<levon> what card do you have
<voorhees86> broadcom
<levon> is this uplink
<melkor> does anybody think that could lead to problems?
<melkor> ' /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)'
<levon> anyways i was helping someone yesterday
<levon> ill help you too
<levon> voorhees go here #illhelpaway
<levon> seriously im waiting in that channel to help you
<kane_> so KDE isnt showing the contects of any folders in konqi or in any prompt boxes
<kane_> is kde on the DRUGS?
<wolferine> when using Apache2, I have to have my /home/user/public_html dir be used, do I specify that inside my apache2.conf, or in the default, in /etc/apache2/sites-available ?
<thony> one problem...
<thony> using the link,http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/10/installing-wine.html
<kalorin`> wolferine: I believe there's an area in the config for user homedirs
<kalorin`> in the main config
<thony> I could not find the "quick filter text box"
<kalorin`> I always do mine as name based vhosts just cause I'm fancy and like to set options on them in various ways to I feel more special :)
<GWillakers> truecrypt for 7.04 has been released!  www.truecrypt.org
<wolferine> kalorin, i thought that was being handled by the 'default' in /etc/apache2/sites-available now
<thony> although accessing the k menu ->system->adept (package manager)
<kalorin`> yeah I think it might be
<kalorin`> I still do my own
<kalorin`> man this is like fun
<kalorin`> vmware
<kalorin`> amazing, I did a virus scan and it didn't find the WinXP, Win2k, OR Win2k3 vmware instances I have
<kalorin`> :)
<kalorin`> ok night all
<jovans> what are the backport modules for the kernel 2.6.20
<levon> hmm
<levon> anyone get nfsu2 to work
<levon> voorhees86 that you
<levon> thats why i dont help
<levon> people dont say thank you when your done top that off im glad he jumped the gun
<levon> voorhees
<levon> you need to type more stuff
<levon> #illhelpaway
<levon> join agian
<voorhees86> yeah, my system freeze, i reboot
<levon> aww okay
<brandon_> O_O
<Brandx> ...
<Brandx> . . . . . .
<Brandx> Can someone help me?
<PFA> anyone know where amarok saves its playlists by default?
<Brandx> Uhh... Nope.
<levon> nope?
<Brandx> ?
<levon> brandx problem?
<Brandx> I am so confused
<levon> what is your problem
<levon> maybe i can help
<Brandx> I cant install anything, This is my first day, well hour if Kubuntu
<Brandx> of*
<levon> oh man
<Brandx> yea...
<levon> brandx #illhelpyou
<Brandx> im a un1337 fr00bie
<levon> click that
<Brandx> ok, ty
<levon> wait
<Brandx> ya?
<levon> this one
<Brandx> lawl, ok
<levon> #illhelpaway
<Brandx> ...
<Brandx> "away" xD
<Brandx> okey dokey, i'll give it a try
<levon> k im waiting
<sivaji> !ubout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thetarepublic> ;o
<sivaji> hi Andrew
<sivaji> AndrewB
<dettoaltrimenti_> does anyone here use rtorrent
<sivaji> can i read and write a file to ntfs based partition through kubuntu?
<cBau> I don't know the specific process, but yes
<shibz> I am trying to help someone out with kubuntu... he is trying to install gaim using "apt-get install gaim"... apparently it can't find the gaim package... is there any reason why it would be masked or something?
<cBau> is there a reason to use command line? I know the Adept Manager has it.
<cBau> checking the package name
<shibz> its a lot easier to tell someone to type something than it is to tell them what button to press haha
<shibz> especially when I have never used adept
<oxydon> hey
<oxydon> i need help
<cBau> I don't disagree, but if you can't find the apt-get for some reason, I suggest to tell him to go to Systems--> Adept Manager and search it.
<shibz> hey oxydon
<cBau> I see no reason why what you told him shouldn't work either
<cBau> did he forget sudo or something?
<nodesert_> my storage medias are mounted but just root can read how can i change this on start up
<shibz> hes doing sudo
<oxydon> it seems that i entered the usermanagement and i took away the admin from the secondary groups and i want 2 add it back
<Brandx> can someone help me with the clock?>
<cBau> shibz: I just tested the line you gave me and it installed correctly
<shibz> hmmm
<cBau> so.... I don't know
<cBau> /afk
<cBau> bah
<shibz> I am thinking that his repositories are messed
<cBau> could be
<cBau> gotta run, work calls
<oxydon> shibz do u think u know a solution to my problem
<Brandx> how do i change the time to 12 hr not 24?
<shibz> oxydon, I don't understand what your asking =/ sorry
<shibz> I have never used kubuntu
<Brandx> meh
<oxydon> its like ubuntu
<oxydon> i think so
<Brandx> kubuntu is what im using too :P
<shibz> never used ubuntu either
<oxydon> i am just new here
<shibz> or debian
<Brandx> same
<dettoaltrimenti_> if you start a CLI program in the konsole, then close then konsole but the program is still running, is there any way to get back into the program without restarting it?
<triade> dettoaltrimenti_: use "top"
<bentob0x> how come everytime I boot, my desktop icons are shuffled out on my desktop and I always have to do right-click->Icons->Line up Vertically?
<oxydon> shibz
<oxydon> i cant access anything now with a password like adept
<dettoaltrimenti_> triade- to switch to the program? how?
<shibz> so you aren't in the wheel group anymore?
<shibz> the command
<shibz> sudo usermod -a -G wheel yourusername
<triade> dettoaltrimenti_: if you got the program to run in the background it'll stay running until you kill it.
<shibz> should work
<shibz> except, you don't have wheel so it won't let you use sudo
<shibz> unless kubuntu works different from what i'm used to
<dettoaltrimenti_> triade- I don't want to kill it. I want to open it without having to restart the program
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19098/
<triade> dettoaltrimenti_: you can't afaik unless you used "screen" to start it.
<triade> dettoaltrimenti_: if ir's a gui program it should show in your taskbar.
<mrcreativity> the shutdown button shows only log off option, and nothing else. can someone help?
<dettoaltrimenti_> triade- so if I have screen running, and I want to restart X, how do I get the program back
<lupul> hello. does anyone know if there is a plugin for gaim to show the music i'm listening to??
<lupul> listening in amarok
<lupul> ! music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupul> ! gaim plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaim plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<triade> dettoaltrimenti_: I'm not sure about running X but you can dettach a screen session and resume it alter (even remote) if need be. "man screen"
<mrcreativity> can anyone help me please?
<Kispios> Any italian Here??????????
<Kispios> mrcreativity, what's the problem
<mrcreativity> the shutdown button shows only log off option, and nothing else. can someone help?
<Kispios> ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> kispios hi
<Kispios> dettoaltrimenti_, ciao
<Kispios> dettoaltrimenti_, mi puoi aiutare un secondo?
<dettoaltrimenti_> naturalmente
<bentob0x> how come everytime I boot, my desktop icons are shuffled out on my desktop and I always have to do right-click->Icons->Line up Vertically?
<dettoaltrimenti_> Kispios in #ubuntu-it
<manchicken> bentob0x: Do you leave KDE properly?
<bentob0x> yes always
<manchicken> bentob0x: As in, you log out rather than just killing X?
<Kispios> dettoaltrimenti_, aiutano anche su Kubuntu?
<bentob0x> I'm looking online also and it seems to be a problem that other ppl get also
<dettoaltrimenti_> si
<flowingfire> hey there... I have samba set upand folders shared, but it's not showing up on my network at all.... any ideas?
<dettoaltrimenti_> e sono la inoltre
<manchicken> flowingfire: I've seen that problem before.  smb is a pain in the ass.  I wish I could give you a definitive answer--and someone smarter than me could probably do so--but I usually just play around with it until it's there.
<manchicken> flowingfire: Try accessing it directly for starters, and go frrom there.
<flowingfire> manchicken: Ahh . . . Thanks... Others have this probem too eh?
<manchicken> flowingfire: Every time I set up samba I have that problem.
<manchicken> flowingfire: whenever I'm in the unfortunate situation where I need to share files on a windows box I just use winscp.
<flowingfire> :) What's that?
<manchicken> flowingfire: It's a free software windows GUI program that lets you communicate with a machine that can share files over SCP or SFTP.
<flowingfire> I'm willing to bet this is Microsoft being evil to linux people. hehe
<flowingfire> hmmm.... can I apt-get it?
<manchicken> flowingfire: It's a windows program.  winscp.org or winscp.com or winscp.net I think.
<manchicken> flowingfire: It sucks less than explorer, too.
<flowingfire> oooh ok... I was thinking emulation for some reason lol
<manchicken> Naw, it just implements the SCP and SFTP protocols under win32.
<flowingfire> k. :) thx rock on
<triade> flowingfire: winscp uses "putty". You  can apt-get "putty"
<flowingfire> that's ftp right
<triade> ssh
<flowingfire> -installed-
<Alarm> why to putty if a simple console supports everything ?
<manchicken> PuTTY has some bugs that really bother me.
<flowingfire> so does feisty lol
<manchicken> Shift-level-3 is anti-lefty.
<mrcreativity> the shutdown button shows only log off option, and nothing else. can someone help?
<manchicken> mrcreativity: Are you using xgl or beryl or compiz?
<mrcreativity> i have installed it, but its not running atm
<mikkael> can someone help me to get kaffeine to play avi files again ?
<manchicken> mrcreativity: That normally happens when you're running X outside of a normal X session managed by kdm or gdm.
<mikkael> at the moment i cant play any videos, not even wmv's
<manchicken> mikkael: Well, wmvs aren't playable out of the box with kaffeine, so that doesn't surprise me.
<mikkael> mpg work
<mrcreativity> i have installed gnome as well, but gnome shows all the options
<flowingfire> mikkael- drivers?
<manchicken> mrcreativity: I don't know if KDE can interface well with gdm... I don't think I've ever tried it that way.
<manchicken> mrcreativity: Are you running kdm or gdm?
<mikkael> manchicken, i know that. im using kaffeine-xine and nvidia glx friver
<mikkael> *driver
<manchicken> mikkael: wmv isn't kaffeine-xine, it's win32codecs
<flowingfire> oh good lord nvidia+feisty=DEATH
<mikkael> i installed those win32codecs
<manchicken> mikkael: And just to remind you, running win32codecs in some countries may be a violation of copyright laws.
<manchicken> :)
<manchicken> mikkael: Let me find the wiki page that helps with all of that.
<mrcreativity> now? kdm, but i have gm installed as well, i switch between the 2 at times
<mikkael> which countries
<manchicken> mrcreativity: I would suggest that you don't do that as it can lead to these situations.  Are both gdm and kdm running right now?
<manchicken> mikkael: Most countries that are a part of international copyright treaties.
<mrcreativity> yes
<mikkael> for example ?
<manchicken> mikkael: United States, United Kingdom, any member of the European Union, Canada, and several other countries as well.
<mrcreativity> damn it...brb\
<flowingfire> heck, I have so much space I copied my whole system32 folder into the WINE directory.  Is that against most copyright laws?
<mikkael> so those people arent allowed to watch wmv movies ?
<mikkael> or only with MS ?
<manchicken> mikkael: That is correct.
<manchicken> mikkael: To do so in those countries is a violation of law that should be considered and decided upon.
<mikkael> allright, anybody uses it
<manchicken> mikkael: Some folks, such as myself, see it more as an act of civil disobedience than lawlessness, but I just wanted to make you aware of that.
<manchicken> mikkael: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<manchicken> mikkael: That's for edgy, but if you just imagine that it says "feisty" everywhere that you see "edgy" you'll be fine.
<manchicken> Actually, it has an extra little thing in there for feisty users.
<mikkael> the problem is: i got it working before, but i tried some other repos (medibuntu, czessi kde repos) that broke avi playback..
<manchicken> That's new.  Cool.
<manchicken> mikkael: I suggest you avoid all non-standard repositories unless you're 100% certain of their stability and security.
<mikkael> i did so, and downgraded again
<mikkael> but its still broken, could you help if i post some kaffeine terminal output with errors when playing avi/wmv ?
<manchicken> mikkael: I'd try going into adept and selecting the reinstall action for kaffine, xine, and all related codec packages.
<mikkael> i did that, thats thje problem, in synaptic all those packages are @ the original ubuntu version again
<manchicken> mikkael: Make sure that you have removed the non-standard repositories from your sources.list before trying that though.
<mikkael> did it
<triade> mikkael: I had the same prob and never got it working again. Use "mplayer"that always works with all kind of files.
<manchicken> mikkael: Have you wiped out your kaffine config files and your .xinerc?
<mikkael> nope
<manchicken> That may help.  Dunno.
<mikkael> delete the .kaffeine and .xinerc folder ?
<manchicken> Just a shot in the dark on that one.
<manchicken> Well there is no .kaffeine.
<manchicken> It's ~/.kde/share/config and then look for kaffeinerc
<mikkael> manchicken: is it safe to delete? kaffeine will create a new one ?
<flowingfire> mikkael: I dunno if this is relevant but Wine was completely broken for me until I went in and manually deleted files and had it reinstall
<flowingfire> uninstall never helped fix it-- only manual deletes
<mikkael> im near to reinstall the hole OS once again
<flowingfire> i'm on my 3rd of feisty. lol
<mikkael> 2nd starting with herd2
<flowingfire> but that's just because I don't know enough to fix things lol
<manchicken> mikkael: Sure.  Move it out of the way, like rename it to OLD_kaffeinerc
<manchicken> or something like that.
<mikkael> did it, but i cant find a file called xinerc
<manchicken> mikkael: No need.  Just figure out what's wrong with it and fix it :)
<manchicken> mikkael: That's ~/.xinerc
<mikkael> ha, deleting folder .xine gave me aviplayback back :D
<mikkael> mpg, wmv working too
<mikkael> phew, thanks a lot, manchicken
<manchicken> Good.
<flowingfire> Hmm... Why the heck is gDesklets randomly crashing?
<manchicken> mikkael: Reinstalling is usually the wrong way to go.
<mikkael> flowingfire, dont you like superkaramba ?
<flowingfire> mikkael-- is that better?
<flowingfire> 'cuz I'll install it over a program that won't stay on for more than a half-hour lol
<mikkael> its for KDE and its great, at least it never crashes for me
<flowingfire> cool.  I'll give it a shot.
<premier> it deleted a file (as in shift-delete) on my external hard drive (ext3 format). Can I get it back?
<mikkael> flowingfire: what kinda desklets do you use ?
<flowingfire> mikkael- weather, time, -- just the basics... maybe ram usage when needed
<mikkael> superkaramba got those
<flowingfire> :)
<mikkael> apt-get superkaramba and its in your menu
<flowingfire> sounds easy enough...
<mikkael> +install :D
<premier> I wish they could put these widgets directly in the panel, rather than on the desktop... that's why I have high hopes for kde4 with plasma
<flowingfire> hmm...
<flowingfire> Well, my apt-get is apt-gotten
<flowingfire> (gawd, what the heck did I do in windows?  Spend 45 seconds clicking through install windows?  God bless apt-get)
<flowingfire> premier: Do you mean put the widgets directly IN the monitor?
<premier> apt-get i think is one of linux's greatest strengths... I don't understand why rpm based distros don't adopt
<mikkael> they are too large for the panel! or what do you mean ?
<premier> flowingfire: I mean in the kicker (in windows its called the taskbar iirc)
<flowingfire> k
<premier> mikkael: make the panel smaller!  See, I'm in the habit of having one maximized window dominate my entire environment, so everything else has to be on the panel or I won't see it
<mikkael> i understand, thats my behaviour too. so you want panel-sized widgets ?
<flowingfire> Isn't that what things like Gmail notifier are?
<flowingfire> panel-sized widgets?
<premier> mikkael: yeah I think so.  Theres already a good selection, but they tend to be buggy, and have poor integration, and sometimes they won't be very configurable
<mikkael> if someone doesnt see his desktop, he needs to see the widgets on his panel, Kweather is available
<premier> I used to use KWeather, but it doesn't give me the information that I need (as in a forcast, not just current conditions.  I do have a window in my room)
<premier> I also used to use a rss feed but it prevented me from having a life so I turned it off
<mikkael> i just discovered my new favourite konqueror feature: hit F8 when browsing files and a terminal opens IN konqueror..great!
<flowingfire> Okay.. maybe I'm missing something here... I clicked "Liquid Weather" in Karamba and said "Install"... How do I put it on my dektop?
<mikkael> its in the list of available things now ?
<mikkael> double klick it then
<flowingfire> one sec.
<flowingfire> All I see is "get new stuff" and "open local theme"
<mikkael> after "get new stuff" and installing you should have it just under those 2 options
<mikkael> was installing successfull ?
<flowingfire> I thought so ... I'll try again.
<premier> mikkael: I originally was exited about dolphin, but now I'm not sure... Whats wrong with Konqueror as a file browser or a web browser?  Honestly?
<flowingfire> Hmm.. I have to play with this.. clicking "install" isn't working so well, so I'm going to go online to download and open local theme
<mikkael> ehm, i used dolphin too, but i missed some options
<mikkael> flowingfire download it @ kde-looks
<premier> if there was anything I would change about konq it would be *add* features
<flowingfire> k
<mikkael> i dont know what we are talking about right now, konqueror does all i need
<manchicken> konqueror++
<manchicken> premier: There are always kparts.
<mikkael> i added the konquere profile-manager to my quicklaunch thing, so i can have a quick choice if i want to browse files or the web
<manchicken> They're easy enough to hack together.
<manchicken> premier: And there are plenty of them on kde-apps.org
<premier> Can kparts change the way konqueror manages tabs, for example?
<premier> Also, to be honest, I think firefox renders more webpages "correctly" and can deal with more advanced web design
<premier> In my experience, anyway
<flowingfire> Yayyy-- that worked.  I have liquid weather installed
<marcspages> Morning. Please. a definitive answer; Does anyone truly know if Knetworkmanager broken or working for WPA?
<flowingfire> is there a translucency filter?
<premier> marcspages I was broken?
<mikkael> flowingfire, its highly cusomizable, search for the config menu
<flowingfire> :) ok
<dellnote> hello everyone
<marcspages> premier: Ta. Obvious next question; Is there a date (approx, of course) aimed for a fix?
<dellnote> can someone help me I have some MS Access databases can i ran them on ubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> dellnote: I think openoffice can open them
<dellnote> No unfortunatlly it doesnt isnt there a program we can use to simluate ms programs or files?
<jussi01> dellnote: crossover office
<jussi01> dellnote: it costs though
<r3> hello .. any1 here to collect bugz for feisty ?
<jussi01> !launchpad | r3
<ubotu> r3: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<quiz> Hello can anywon please help me?
<quiz> i got problem with repositories
<quiz> i can't add wit this "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" command
<quiz> terminal say kate crash can't connect to x server
<onewing> try vi or vim
<quiz> whats that ?
<onewing> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<quiz> ohh ok i try
<roland_> hi
<onewing> vi/vim are command line editors
<mat1980> quiz, probably nano is more userfriendly
<roland_> how do i share printer on (k)ubuntu
<quiz> i try this sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal shows repositories what i need to do ?
<quiz> mat1980: i can't do with nano
<onewing> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/vi-guide.xml
<onewing> this shows a really easy vi method
<quiz> onewing: i wery bad know english there are word that i can't speel =/
<mat1980> quiz, have you used the command sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<onewing> print the guide, read once, then use it as a guide. File it for future use.
<quiz> mat1980: yes i use in temrinal shows are ok but i don't know what i need to do
<onewing> This tutorial will show you how to use vi, a powerful visual editor
<mat1980> quiz, sorry I just connected, I don't know what you have to do
<quiz> onewing:  thx i try mat1980 ok
<mat1980> quiz, I have only suggested an editor more userfriendly then vi
<onewing> mat1980: quiz wants to edit sources.list
<Dezine> Hello all.. I have a microsoft mouse and I want to be able to use the side buttons.. I can't seem to configure them or change the setting, the mouse settings don't seem to have any ability to chose type of mouse
<Lamington> hello
<Lamington> I've just gotten beryl going
<Lamington> But I have a slight (though very annoying) problem
<Dezine> beryl is sweet :D
<Lamington> All my window decorations have dissappeared
<Lamington> Which is a bit of a problem
<_4strO> Lamington: try to type 'emerald --replace'
<Lamington> ok just a sec
<onewing> quiz: google "sources.list generator"
* Dezine searches tha forums
<Lamington> _4strO: I get an error
<Lamington> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Lamington>   Major opcode:  147
<Lamington>   Minor opcode:  3
<quiz> onewing:  i do via vi i do this " vi source.list than i type repositories and where i need to write wq to save and quit?
<Lamington>   Resource id:  0x0
<Lamington> Failed to open device
<Lamington> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Lamington>   Major opcode:  147
<Lamington>   Minor opcode:  3
<Lamington>   Resource id:  0x0
<Lamington> Failed to open device
<_4strO> Lamington: just try to kill and reload emerald (using ctrl+esc for exemple)
<Lamington> _4strO: ok brb
<_4strO> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Lamington> ok my decos are back
<onewing> quiz; after editing is complete, press "Esc", then ":", then "x"
<Lamington> gonna try starting beryl again
<quiz> onewing:  thanks
<onewing> quiz: u'r welcome. bye
<Lamington> same problem again
<quiz> bye
<Lamington> my windecos dissappear
<Lamington> same thing happened when I first tried xgl/compiz on my previous install
<Dezine> I think I found the answer..
<Dezine> now to restart to see
<onewing> Lamington: backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file first
<onewing> [02:09]  <onewing> Lamington: under Input Device section, I had three ibstances of the "wacom" driver being used; i deleted all three Sections.
<onewing> [02:11]  <onewing> then, under "Section ServerLayout", i deleted the lines that reference "stylus"' cursor"' and "eraser". This fixed the problem for me.
<onewing> [02:12]  <onewing> The BAd Device problem, that is.
<onewing> [02:12]  <onewing> good luck, I'm out.
<Lamington> ok thanks
<Lamington> I'll try that
<quiz> how to save fail via nano ?
<_4strO> quiz: ctrl x
<quiz> thx
<ssaa> hello please i need some help with ksynaptics
<ssaa> it wont let me configure anything
<cyber> Aloha
<cyber> anyone awake
<piotrek> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dromer> ok wtf, the strengest thing just happened for the 2nd time this week: the system froze completely (X completely frozen, can't even access with ssh) keyboard completely unresponsive (not even ctr+alt+sysrq->rseiub), numlock gts turned off and caps+scrolllock are blinking
<Raffi^> hello
<Raffi^> i wat to ask about Trash in ubuntu. when I choose "empty trash" progress bar displays, and that's it. I can wait an hour or two :] 
<Raffi^> what is wrong?
<NiceGuyUK> man, that nickserv stuff is complicated
<dromer> haha, no it isn't :P
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<Maxdamantus> Hmm anyone know an easy way to stop a program from beeping (Such as scrot)?
<Contrast> Maxdamantus: You can turn off sound notifications from prgrams system-wide in System Settings, but I'm not sure about scrot.
<Contrast> brb
<Maxdamantus> Mmm.. I know.
<Maxdamantus> Meh. Might as well do that. PC Speaker is annoying on ears.
<Maxdamantus> Is screen able to supress sound if I do it in there?
<Maxdamantus> Nvm, I'll just leave bell off system wide.
<ubuntu> +
<Beaver{rRr}> Hello. Im new in kubuntu, installed it yesterday, and want to use it on desktop computer. One problem, there is no internet on that computer, and i can directly get packages, needed for play music with Amarok.
<Maxdamantus> Beaver{rRr}, you could use it like that, and download packages on a different computer.
<Beaver{rRr}> Maxdamantus, ok, there is windows on computer with internet, how can i get ubuntu packages with windows?
<ForgeAus> you download .deb files
<ForgeAus> but they don't install into windows
<ForgeAus> of course
<Maxdamantus> You can install the .deb file on a Windows system.
<ForgeAus> they may be stored there tho...
<ForgeAus> cygwin?
<Maxdamantus> Then transfer them over to your Kubuntu using some storage device.
<Beaver{rRr}> ok, where can i get these .deb packages?
<ForgeAus> Max, thats copying not installing
<ForgeAus> Beaver, lots of places... either ubuntu repositories
<ForgeAus> (browse there manually)
<Maxdamantus> ForgeAus, if he downloads them using Windows and puts them onto Kubuntu, that solves the problem.
<Beaver{rRr}> download from windows > copy flash device > copy kubuntu computer > install on kubuntu.
<ForgeAus> or .deb files from other places on the internet
<ForgeAus> thats it Beaver :)
<Maxdamantus> Yep.
<ForgeAus> doesn't have to be a flash device
<Beaver{rRr}> thanks for adequate support ^_^
<ForgeAus> (it could be reading an NTFS or VFAT partition under Kubuntu
<Contrast> Is it possible to make it so .bak files aren't created everytime I change a text file?
<Maxdamantus> Change directory (in a terminal) to whereever the .deb is stored.
<ForgeAus> could be writing to an EXT3 partition under windows...
<ForgeAus> just as long as the .deb is visible to the OS in question
<Maxdamantus> Then "sudo apt-get install <PACKAGE-NAME>"
<Beaver{rRr}> hmm, write to ext3 from windows?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> fs-drivers's ext2ifs driver
<ForgeAus> from.. fs-driver.org
<Maxdamantus> Most flash devices come with FAT* by default.
<ForgeAus> note: thats possibly a "works for me" thing but I've had no problem with them
<Maxdamantus> And unless they've repartitioned it, it will still be that way.
<ForgeAus> (it even reads vmware virtual disks once they've been mounted)
<Maxdamantus> And FAT32 should work fine.
<ForgeAus> yes.. Fat32 should work fine
<Maxdamantus> I doubt you'll come across a 4GB+ .deb file very often.
<ForgeAus> lol
<Maxdamantus> Btw, where does apt-get store the packages?
<Maxdamantus> Or does it delete them after install?
<ForgeAus> /var/cache/apt
<ForgeAus> (theres also a partial)
<Maxdamantus> Ah.
<ForgeAus> it can be set to delete after install
<ForgeAus> depending on what tool you use
<ForgeAus> to do the installation
<Beaver{rRr}> am i need to copy downloaded deb's to /var/cache/apt?
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. I'll probably delete those.. Not really any point to have them.
<ForgeAus> Beaver no
<Maxdamantus> Beaver{rRr}, no, you don't need to.
<Beaver{rRr}> ok
<Maxdamantus> That's just where apt-get installs them when it downloads the packages automatically.
<ForgeAus> .deb's can be installed easily from anywhere by right clicking and using install on the (actions?) submenu
<Beaver{rRr}> ok, thanks
<Maxdamantus> Installing with menus ftl.
<ForgeAus> erm that is anywhere in a file manager like Konqi or Krusader or desktop, etc...
<ForgeAus> I can't guarantee other file managers, and/or programs will work the same way...
<Maxdamantus> Konqueror does.
<Maxdamantus> Which is the default file manager for KDE.
<Beaver{rRr}> hmm, for playing mp3s with amarok, i need libxine-extracodecs and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly?
<ForgeAus> at least until Dolphin takes over (if it does)
<Maxdamantus> Actually, it's in "Kubuntu package menu"
<ForgeAus> Max, thanx, I wasn't sure I was right there, seems I was wrong...
<Maxdamantus> I've always been used to installing things through the terminal.
<Maxdamantus> All technical stuff - Terminal.
<Maxdamantus> Apart from scripting, nano is annoying to use for that.
<ForgeAus> nano is ok
<ForgeAus> unless your a vi freak or emacs one
<Maxdamantus> Not for writing large scripts.
<Maxdamantus> Took about 5 secs to scroll to the bottom of my PHP bot using Page down there.
<ForgeAus> I recommend using an ide for larger scripts but yes vi (inc nvi, gvim, etc) and/or emacs are also appropriate
<Beaver{rRr}> hmm, how to download all libxine1-ffmpeg depending packages under windows? only one-by-one?
<Beaver{rRr}> sorry for my english.
<ForgeAus> and yes nano will do it but as Max pointed out its not ideal in some respects
<Maxdamantus> Beaver{rRr}, http://packages.debian.org/experimental/libs/libxine1-ffmpeg
<Maxdamantus> That should work.
<HumpBack> Hello all
<ForgeAus> eek experimental? ... hmmm ok...
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<Maxdamantus> I dunno.
<Maxdamantus> Only been using Debian about a week myself. :S
<ForgeAus> Debian != Kubuntu ...
<Maxdamantus> Ubuntu is Debian based.
<ForgeAus> there are many similarities but also differences
<ForgeAus> yes Ubuntu is based on Debian Linux thats true
<Maxdamantus> ...
<Maxdamantus> Well that's like saying Kubuntu isn't Linux.
<Maxdamantus> Because it's a modified kernel.
<ForgeAus> is it? I didn't know that...
<Maxdamantus> I think so.
<Maxdamantus> Well, it's like saying Gentoo isn't Linux.
<ForgeAus> the kernel looked fairly generic on the surface
<Maxdamantus> I know that's a modified kernel.
<Beaver{rRr}> hmm, will experimental version works under my kubuntu or not?)
<ForgeAus> Beaver, it SHOULD work...
<Maxdamantus> Beaver{rRr}, experimental means it's not tested fully for stability.
<ForgeAus> but bear in mind that it is experimental so be careful with it...
<Maxdamantus> It should work, but probably best to get the latest stable version.
<s1m0n3> hello all. i need help for a wifi adapter air-pcm350
<paco_> hi
<Maxdamantus> Explaining problems helps. :P
<paco_> hi everybody
<paco_> its my first time in irc ubuntu
<paco_> :)
<paco_> exciting!
<Maxdamantus> Hello.
<ForgeAus> paco are you using Konversation?
<paco_> yes
<ForgeAus> :)
<paco_> why
<paco_> ah :)
<ForgeAus> no reason
<paco_> okok
<ForgeAus> just curiousity
<Maxdamantus> XChat > Konversation
<s1m0n3> i can see it under two names eth1 and wifio under iwconfig cmd!!
<paco_> can I anything ask ?
<ForgeAus> paco don't ask to ask, just ask
<Maxdamantus> Yes, you can anything ask.
<ForgeAus> you'll either be ignored, or helped... (generally)
<paco_> im trying to update my libc6 2.3.6 to 2.4 but i dont know how...
<paco_> because my system says that ive already the lastest version
<Maxdamantus> Then you can't upgrade. :S
<paco_> but
<ForgeAus> can't is too strong a word there Max :)
<paco_> im trying to install some modules and they say that i need libc6 >= 2.4
<paco_> :____(
<paco_> shit
<Maxdamantus> Try "sudo apt-get update libc6"
<paco_> a moment..
<ForgeAus> modlues? are they source, .deb or what type of modules??
<Maxdamantus> See if that works.
<ForgeAus> (Max interesting info for you to ponder, most Slackware binaries work in Ubuntu/Kubuntu with no problem)...
<paco_> dont works :(
<paco_> shit...
<paco_> what version of libc6 do u have?
<ForgeAus> paco... what is the filetype?
<ForgeAus> of the module
<paco_> a paket of synaptic
<ForgeAus> is it a .tgz? .deb? .rpm? .tar.gz, etc?
<Maxdamantus> ForgeAus, what do you mean by "Slackware binaries"?
<ForgeAus> then a .deb
<paco_> :(
<paco_> shit, i need it for use bluetooth with python
<ForgeAus> slackware uses .tgz packages right?... if you extract them, then binary (executable) files function normally under kubuntu...
<paco_> im trying to manage a robot with the wiimote
<Maxdamantus> When you compile something using GCC, it can usually work on most distribs as long as it has the correct libraries.
<ForgeAus> unless they require to be put in a certain place (which I assume you have already sorted out)... etc...
<ForgeAus> and that all the dependancies to run them are in place of course...
<Maxdamantus> I was able to run my IRC server on Kubuntu, which I compiled on Gentoo.
<ForgeAus> nice Max :)
<Maxdamantus> When you download Firefox normally off http://getfirefox.com/ it's a binary.
<paco_> aha
<Maxdamantus> Works on most distribs as long as you have all the libraries.
<Maxdamantus> Alot of programs are like that.
<Maxdamantus> ePSXe is another one, it's not open source, but it's avaliable for Linux.
<Maxdamantus> Though that was compiled on Debian.
<Maxdamantus> I was able to execute it on Gentoo, the very same binary.
<ForgeAus> PCSX2 I compiled from source
<ForgeAus> can you get emerge for kubuntu?
<danboid> Anyone here use mint KDE DVD?
<Maxdamantus> Probably.
<Maxdamantus> All emerge does is it downloads the source and ebuild for a program.
<ForgeAus> I sofar had pkgsrc (from BSD)
<Maxdamantus> So it modifies the headers before compiling.
<ForgeAus> and .deb and slackware packages
<ForgeAus> (although I generally installed slackware ones manually)
<Maxdamantus> Also configures for your system before compiling.
<Maxdamantus> For extra stability.
<danboid> Does Mint 2.2 KDE DVD come with DeVeDe, qdvdauthor, xdtv and cinelerra?
<ForgeAus> danboid I have no idea
<ForgeAus> perhaps you should ask in #Linux
<danboid> I know it comes with k9copy, which is cool
<ForgeAus> Mint isn't really a Kubuntu distribution that I'm aware of
<mario> Hi
<danboid> Well, theres no-one in #linuxmint and its based on ubuntu so heres my 2nd best bet- I need to find a full package list for the DVD version
<ForgeAus> I have heard of it before...
<MarioKubuntu> Hi guy,,,
<MarioKubuntu> is there someone that can help me?
<ForgeAus> dan, then two options either #linux or #Ubuntu may (or may not) know
<MarioKubuntu> I've some questions about creative X-fi sound card
<danboid> yeah, I'll try #ubuntu too, thanks
<ForgeAus> no problem dan, good luck
<MarioKubuntu> Is possible to install some driver for use creative xfi music edition card?
<_3fg> How do I access an external hard drive that is connected through USB?
<ForgeAus> mario I'm not certain how that works... linux uses Alsa (and/or arts?) as its software sound system
<ForgeAus> I don't know if it has drivers for specific cards or not
<Maxdamantus> ForgeAus, the kernel should.
<ForgeAus> _3fg there is probably an /dev/ device for it...
<ForgeAus> that you can mount
<_3fg> I'll check again
<MarioKubuntu> ForgeAus: I use alsa drivers... but I can't use it with this creative card :(
<ForgeAus> but I'm not certain what it will be called...
<fakepatriot> can someone tell me how to enable mp3 support for amarok through the command line?
<spheard> none of the settings are being saved on my install of Kubuntu 6.10, Things like file-application association. and I keep geting a DCOP error flashing up
<ForgeAus> fakepatriot I think you need to install some packages for mp3 support
<_3fg> Ok, I did find it
<_3fg> how do I mount it?
<_3fg> and where is a good place to do it
<MarioKubuntu> ForgeAus: another question.... I've amsn... cvs edition with antyaliasing but I see that is more slow... but only on ubuntu and kubuntu is there any kind of solution for it?
<Maxdamantus> ForgeAus, where be the source for the kernel?
<ForgeAus> use the command sudo mount /dev/<devicenamme> /mnt/<devicename>
<_3fg> k
<ForgeAus> (note: the second one could be any directory really)
<fakepatriot> ForgeAus: i know that much, but whenever i try to do it through amarok it crashes...so i need to know how to do it through command line...
<ForgeAus> that will be where it is accessible
<ForgeAus> BUT one other note...
<ForgeAus> there needs to be a /mnt directory existent so you may need to sudo mkdir /mnt/ first
<_3fg> I also need a filesystem type
<ForgeAus> um... auto?
<Maxdamantus> Ah. Found it.
<_3fg> heh
<kristina> hi, where can I find a list of the colors I can use for grub?
<_3fg> that was just what the console said
<Maxdamantus> Nvm. That's not it.
<Maxdamantus> Ffs. Doesn't Kubuntu put the kernel source on there by default?
<ForgeAus> sorry fake I odn't think I can help you
<ForgeAus> Max I don't think so
<Maxdamantus> :S
<ForgeAus> it tends to be missing headers for lots of things unless you specifically add them
<ForgeAus> (to streamline it, most people don't need them)
<spheard> http://gallery01.moonet.co.uk/
<spheard> whoops
<spheard> didnt mean to paste that
<Maxdamantus> Lol. Gentoo is like an open source tank.
<ForgeAus> yeah
<Maxdamantus> Everything you install is meant to be open source. :d
<Maxdamantus> Well, point is that you compile things from source.
<Maxdamantus> So there isn't any easy way to configure your kernel?
<ForgeAus> I don't know for sure I havn't tried in Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<spheard> has anyone heard anything about ndiswrapper causing kernel crashes in 7.04?
<_3fg> ForgeAus: is there know way to mount it in Kubuntu using the GUI?
<ForgeAus> I've heard of ndiswrapper but nothing about crashes in feisty
<spheard>  ForgeAus:bit of a mess really
<ForgeAus> 3fg yes in the system settings (administrative mode)
<Maxdamantus> Lol. Kubuntu default control centre ftl. :P
<Maxdamantus> No idea why they did it that way.
<_3fg> I click administrator mode and the window just sort of empties out
<_3fg> all the items in the window disappear
<ForgeAus> 3fg it should ask you for your user password
<_3fg> it didn't
<ForgeAus> brb I'll check where in there the mounting facility is... (I rarely use it)
<ForgeAus> (and I'm booted into XP right now)
<Maxdamantus> Control Centre > Disk and File systems
<ForgeAus> luckily I have a kubuntu install in Vmware
<_3fg> Maxdamantus: yeah, I found it fine
<_3fg> Whenever I click administrator mode it just gets this red box around the window and sits there
<Maxdamantus> _3fg.
<ForgeAus> the red box is correct
<Maxdamantus> Try in a terminal:
<ForgeAus> but the blank window isn't
<Maxdamantus> kdesu systemsettings
<Maxdamantus> That might work.
<dfeser> hi!
<ForgeAus> it should run like kdesu the password authentication request...
<Maxdamantus> Enter your password when it asks for it.
<_3fg> I got it working through another method
<_3fg> thanks though
<Maxdamantus> I like the manual mounting method. :)
<dfeser> i use big desktop setup with fglrx...problems with fgl_glxgears...
<_3fg> now I'll probably have to spend two hours adding repositories so I can download codecs so I can watch an avi
<Maxdamantus> Just realised, systemsettings is the Kubuntu thing. :S
<ForgeAus> also note if the location you mount it to is not under /home/<user> you probably will need to use sudo to write to it....
<ForgeAus> Max sure is
<Maxdamantus> I don't like it.
<ForgeAus> its mostly a front end to kcontrol for the most part
<Maxdamantus> I installed the normal KDE, so I could have the normal kde control centre. :P
<ForgeAus> integrated with a few other odds and ends
<Maxdamantus> Still has systemsettings if I run that though.
<ForgeAus> I think of it mostly as a control panel
<ForgeAus> (mostly because I'm used to windows - and in that respect, and not many others, macOS)
<Maxdamantus> Actually, KDE calls it a Control Centre.
<ForgeAus> KDE calls it kcontrol
<Maxdamantus> Lol. MacOS is why I don't like systemsettings.
<ForgeAus> fair enuff
<Maxdamantus> Reminds me of the dreaded time I was trying to find out how much RAM my Mum's friend's Mac had.
<_3fg> fuck this, I'll get VLC
<ForgeAus> hmmm my virtual machine isn't booting :( oh well
<ForgeAus> oh well
<ForgeAus> yes vlc is a good program
<ForgeAus> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ForgeAus> (also called VideoLan Player.. not sure how exactly that gets abbreviated to VLC however)
<noiesmo> _3fg, this is useful site for codecs etc ubuntu repos http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
* ForgeAus decides not to comment on medibuntu
<ForgeAus> its mostly based on a repository that has some non-free/OSS software...
<_3fg> why can't I install VLC
<_3fg> telling me I can't install it because I'm missing repos
<_3fg> but I added all the repos I could
<noiesmo> _3fg, sudo apt-get update
<_3fg> I did
<_3fg> I'm adding some more
<_3fg> there we go
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. Where be the location I can add actions to keys?
<Maxdamantus> Somewhere in Control centre, can't find it though.
<Maxdamantus> Oh. Nvm.
<ubuntu_> lo
<demon^eye> hehe
<demon^eye> back in here
<vk2cvr> hi
<demon^eye> lo admiral
<demon^eye> this time onkabuntu hehe
<vk2cvr> hehe
<demon^eye> where the heck i add other lang to it?
<soon> I need som help with a continously running fan on my Lenovo T60 laptop ... acpi prob maybe ... any suggestions which IRC channel is appropriate ???
<Ketanga> hey
<flake> hi Ketanga
<maltaethiron> hey, is there an apt-get command for installing flash?
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<maltaethiron> ty
<flake> what does it mean by restricted formats?  non-modifiable source code?
<LjL> flake: no, not necessarily. it mostly means patent encumbered
<LjL> (i.e. you are, in certain countries, expected to pay royalties if you use those formats)
<LjL> MP3 for instance
<flake> pay to play lol
<LjL> not for given MP3 files, mind you, just for the fact of using an MP3 decoder
<flake> ah
<LjL> with non-free software such as, say, Winamp, the licenses are paid by the software house
<LjL> in the case of Ubuntu, it's up to you
<flake> so if I get winamp on ubuntu, I should be covered?
<LjL> i don't know really, you'd have to read Winamp's EULA to be sure.
<morpheus_> gonna ask what may be a silly question here but......how do you create a crontab event in kubuntu
<LjL> which is why, anyway, using alternative formats is encouraged (such as Ogg Vorbis rather than MP3)
<flake> thanks, will look into ogg
<LjL> morpheus_: if you're talking about the systemwide crontab, just edit /etc/crontab, you should be able to guess the format by looking at existing entries
<LjL> morpheus_: or "man crontab"
<LjL> flake: (advance warning) don't make the mistake of converting MP3 files to Ogg, though. lossy-to-lossy format conversions are always a bad idea. if you have MP3 files without a non-compressed original source, just keep the MP3 files
<flake> cool
<LjL> use Ogg when ripping afresh
<chijin> not many portable players support ogg
<morpheus_> are the entries that are already there so that you can put other commands in hourly, daily and so on, while keeping them in separate files?
<LjL> unfortunately true
<chijin> a regular ipod user shouldn't rip to ogg
<LjL> morpheus_: yes. you may prefer to do that rather than just adding stuff to the main crontab
<LjL> why not?
<LjL> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<chijin> LjL: i said regular :P
<LjL> chijin: so? a *regular* ipod user who favors free software will get rockbox installed on their ipod
<LjL> rather than apple's firmware
<morpheus_> thnx LjL
<lor3_83> hallo
<demon^eye> where i add more fonts/lang to kabuntu ?
<demon^eye> anyone>?
<demon^eye> i found my self "10x"
<lor3_83> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flake> vlc works good, I like xmms but does it use a MP3 codec or the orbiss decoder?
<morpheus_> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<demon^eye> btw caffien aint run XviD files :(
<whiles> hi everybody
<Maxdamantus> Hi.
<flake> how do they determine when a version is 'LTS'
<whiles> do anyone know a plugin for konqueror/firefox to view mpg files in the browser
<_3fg> whenever they feel it would make it shinier-seeming
<flake> lol
<Maxdamantus> whiles, I believe QuickTime can do that.
<_3fg> like Web 2.0
<flake> are the older versions still supported
<_3fg> no different than anything else, it just sounds nicer
<Maxdamantus> Try going into Firefox, and type "about:plugins"
<Maxdamantus> See if you have quicktime installed.
<Hobbsee> flake: the lunar cycle.  aka, magic
<PhinnFort> how do i change the language in the as-you-go spellchecker in openoffice?
<whiles> Do quicktime for linux exist ??
<Maxdamantus> whiles, yes it does.
<Maxdamantus> I think Firefox came with it when I used aptitude.
<PhinnFort> come on, it can't be that hard?
<Assid> okay what would be better
<PhinnFort> whiles: not per se, but there is codecs that allows the media players in Linux to play quicktime files
<Maxdamantus> PhinnFort...
<PhinnFort> ... what?
<Assid> updating to 7.01 or fresh install of 701
<Maxdamantus> I just opened OpenOffice, never used it before.
<Assid> i dont really care much of the data
<Maxdamantus> Found the language selector straight away.
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: where?
<PhinnFort> i must be blind
<PhinnFort> :P
<Maxdamantus> Tools > Options > Language Settings > Languages
<PhinnFort> but that sets defaults for the whole app
<PhinnFort> i just want for one document
<PhinnFort> (there's two separate versions of norwegian, i use one, but need one document in another)
<Maxdamantus> Then change it after you've saved that document.
<Maxdamantus> The language isn't saved with the document.
<Maxdamantus> The spell checking isn't saved inside the document either.
<PhinnFort> sure?
<Maxdamantus> Spell checking is only done while editing the file.
<Maxdamantus> Sure.
<PhinnFort> well, i thought the odf had a tag for language
<Maxdamantus> If you changed your language to Norwegian, and opened a file done in English.
<Maxdamantus> It will underline all words that aren't Norwegian.
<Maxdamantus> (With exceptions)
<PhinnFort> well, changing that setting still underlines my other norwegian with red...
<flake> everytime I reboot, my screen sizes to 1600x1200 - have to drop it down to 1280x1024 so I can see the tiny icons and text - how can i have it boot into 1280x1024
<Maxdamantus> flake. sudo nano /etc/xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> even though the setting is set to "Nynorsk" (new norwegian), it uses the "Bokml" spellchecker
<PhinnFort> flake: try alt+ctrl+-
<PhinnFort> flake: also try system settings -> display
<PhinnFort> *monitor & display, actually
<Maxdamantus> flake, sorry.
<Maxdamantus> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> guess i'll try google docs thingy, then
<Maxdamantus> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Maxdamantus> Oops.
<flake> ahh I see.. default display
<PhinnFort> ;)
<flake> thought 24 was 24-bit  heh
<flake> as in depth
<Maxdamantus> Yea, where is has SubSection "Display" 24
<Maxdamantus> Change the order of screen resolutions there. :P
<flake> so swap the "1600x1200" with "1280x1024"
<flake> ok
<Maxdamantus> Mine is:
<Maxdamantus>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<PhinnFort> flake: just delete the 1600x1200
<Maxdamantus> So by default, uses 1280x1024
<linux_> hi alguiien sabes la pagina en espaol
<PhinnFort> flake: but you should rather use the Guidance tool
<PhinnFort> !es | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PhinnFort> flake: under system settings
<Maxdamantus> Manual owns GUI.
<PhinnFort> flake: i don't know how well your own xorg.conf is handled between package updates
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: it's quicker, but it's more error prone;)
<flake> don't see guidance
<flake> I have Settings and System
<Maxdamantus> Only started using Kubuntu because I couldn't get my sound card working with Gentoo ;)
<PhinnFort> flake: just click System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: what kind of card?
<Maxdamantus> Some crappy integrated intel one.
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: i used gentoo for 2 years, before my computer got too slow for compiling everything;)
<flake> i have the nvidia settings
<Maxdamantus> i810
<flake> for my card, nvidia 6800gt
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: i thought that was supported by in-kernel alsa
<Maxdamantus> Apparently.
<Maxdamantus> Dw.
<PhinnFort> argh... google docs whines about konqueror not being supported
<PhinnFort> even though it works perfectly with &browserok=true in the url...
<malik__> very old broken record type of question but.................. which one is better photo editing tool...Gimp or KRita?
<PhinnFort> malik__: depends
<PhinnFort> malik__: try both
<flake> oh, why do I only see a Logout option and not a shutdown / reboot ?  using feisty
<PhinnFort> flake: you started X manually?
<PhinnFort> flake: or KDM is not running
<flake> not sure how to restart the X
<PhinnFort> flake: just logout
<flake> ok brb
<PhinnFort> and then type "startx"
<PhinnFort> and hit enter
<Maxdamantus> flake.
<flake> yes
<malik__> PhinnFort: geee thats a big help :)............seriously plz which one have more options n better does moast taska?
<Maxdamantus> Easier way: ctrl + alt + backspace
<Maxdamantus> Restarts the X server and KDM.
<PhinnFort> malik__: that's gimp
<PhinnFort> Maxd
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: that doesn't cleanly shutdown all the programs
<flake> thanks
<Maxdamantus> PhinnFort, it doesn't need to,
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: esp. kontact will complain
<malik__> PhinnFort: thanx mate
<Maxdamantus> All he really needs to do is shut down X, and open it again.
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: but many KDE programs save their settings only when "quittin"
<PhinnFort> *g
<flake> why do I only have a log out option and not shut down / other options?
<PhinnFort> afaik, they don't do that when the x-server borks
<flake> i will reboot, wont take long
<Maxdamantus> Ok then, log out, then ctrl + alt + backspace.
<PhinnFort> flake: did you do "startx" manually?
<flake> not yet
<malik__> oki guys one more question...i am personally happy with default adept package installer but some people in the chat forums praise automatix2, is it good or not worth bothering about?
<PhinnFort> flake: if you only see log out, it means that KDM is not running
<PhinnFort> afaik
<Maxdamantus> PhinnFort, startx doesn't start KDM though.
<flake> kde is
<PhinnFort> malik__: it's not for the same task, afaik
<Maxdamantus> All it does is it starts your last session.
<PhinnFort> flake: log out, and you should get to a command line
<PhinnFort> or to KDM
<PhinnFort> flake: if you get to the command line, type "sudo reboot" to reboot
<Maxdamantus> kdm starts kdm.
<PhinnFort> flake: or if you get to KDM, choose System -> Reboot
<flake> ok brb
<Maxdamantus> Wtf? Why does Kubuntu have all the portage directories by default?
<Maxdamantus> Oh. Nvm, that's my Gentoo partition. :S
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> lol
<flake> lol
<Maxdamantus> Work?
<flake> the screen display is at 1280x1024, the workspace at 1600x1200
<flake> move the mouse to the extents
<PhinnFort> flake: did you go to system settings?=
<flake> no I edited the xorg file
<flake> dont have a system settings
<flake> I have a system and a settings and an nvidia control panel
<PhinnFort> alt+f2 "krandrtray"
<PhinnFort> then
<PhinnFort> you should get an applet in your systray, that you can click to select resolution
<enemyz> Ok, noob question. How do I get Java to work with Koqueror? Can I Apt-get some package that solves in? :P
<PhinnFort> and when it's fixed, hit alt+f2 again, and type in "systemsettings" and hit enter
<PhinnFort> !java | enemyz
<ubotu> enemyz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<enemyz> !java
<enemyz> not like that..
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<flake> in nvidia control panel there is a save to x file I didn't notice before
<flake> maybe need to change it back and use that
<PhinnFort> flake: did you try to run "systemsettings"?
<flake> on start menu I have System and then a Settings and then a System Menu
<flake> brb
<malik__> what is a good resolution for 19inch monitor?
<PhinnFort> malik__: i use 1600x1200
<Maxdamantus> Depends how big 19 inches is.
<PhinnFort> malik__: again, try for yourself
<Maxdamantus> Yea, try for yourself.
<PhinnFort> malik__: it can depend on the focus of your monitor too
<Maxdamantus> My monitor is designed for 1024x768, but I use 1280x1024
<compilerwriter> Is there a way to tell Konqueror that I do want a certain web site to be allowed to make pop-ups.  I am either blind or it is not in an intuitive place.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: it's somewhere under settings -> javasrcipt
<flake> back
<PhinnFort> flake: click on "run command" and then type in "systemsettings" and hit enter
<compilerwriter> thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> if it's still borked
<flake> i did, bad command
<flake> i'm using feisty
<PhinnFort> flake: type in "kcontrol" then
* PhinnFort is on feisty too
<flake> under which expandable item
<PhinnFort> flake: in "run command"
<PhinnFort> and hit enter
<flake> yes i have the control center up
<flake> under which expandable item do i find this display at
<PhinnFort> search
<PhinnFort> for display, click on "Monitor & Display"
<PhinnFort> the giudance tool should embed itself in the right part of the window
<PhinnFort> *guidance
<PhinnFort> ok?
<flake> it didnt find monitor at all
<flake> or Monitor & Display, comes up with service manager
<PhinnFort> !find guidance
<ubotu> Found: kde-guidance, kde-guidance-powermanager
<PhinnFort> !info kde-guidance
<ubotu> kde-guidance: collection of KDE system administration tools for GNU/Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 956 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<PhinnFort> flake: check if you have kde-guidance installed
<flake> maybe I don't have guidance installed
<flake> would it screw up my nvidia driver?
<PhinnFort> nope
<llutz> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | llutz
<flake> apt-getting it now
<ubotu> llutz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PhinnFort> good
<PhinnFort> flake: i thought it would be included in kubuntu-desktop
<flake> looking for something more universal though as I use gnome too
<flake> and want to try out icevm among other things
<PhinnFort> flake: well, Guidance just edits the Xorg config file
<PhinnFort> which is an X.org file
<PhinnFort> which should be shared between everything
<Maxdamantus> Grr.. I don't get this bloody vmware.
<PhinnFort> try Qemu then
<PhinnFort> or VirtualBox
<Maxdamantus> Nah, vmware looks cooler. :D
<PhinnFort> lol
<Maxdamantus> And I've already had Qemu working, so not really a challenge.
<PhinnFort> Maxdamantus: with KQemu?
<PhinnFort> try Xen then
<llutz> Maxdamantus: try to install FreeBSD into Virtualbox, THAT's a challenge :((
<whiles> i have a problem with videos, sometime while i'm whatching a video everything crashes and the screen becomes black, and the area where the video was viewed becomes becomes striped (i'm sorry about my bad english :P)
<Maxdamantus> Sweet, got vmware working. :D
<Maxdamantus> Running Gentoo install.. Gonna try installing it as vmware to my portable hdd.
<PhinnFort> i'm soon rebooting to try Fedora and Arch Linux
<PhinnFort> whiles: sounds like a problem with your graphics card or it's drivers
<flake> ahh had to reboot after install of kde-guidance, see the monitor and display now
<whiles> yes i have an old trident ALi accelerator blade, only 16 mb
<whiles> should I install any driver?
<PhinnFort> whiles: i don't think that would help
<PhinnFort> whiles: you could try to type "dmesg | tail" after it has happened and file a bug with what comes up
<Pdot> fetzig
<PhinnFort> que?
<flake> so editing the xorg didnt work for me and saving to the X file from the nvidia control panel didn't, but this Monitor & Display thing did, thanks
<PhinnFort> you're welcome;)
<flake> now the fonts look huge to me
<PhinnFort> flake: you can set them in KControl
<Flaked> Flakes i hate you
<flake> why is that Flaked
<Flaked> Becuase you stole a part of my nick.
<flake> no i didn't
<aberen> Heh..
<flake> i wanted this nic
<flake> but couldnt get it
<Flaked> I had it first, die
<aberen> Come on guys, kiss and make up :)
<flake> lol  you can have it
<flake_plagarist> there
<flake_plagarist> tis urs
<Flaked> I just told you, you stole PART_____ of my nick
<Flaked> i didnt say "flake"
<Flaked> YOU ARE EMO DIE
<flake_plagarist> i don't get it
<aberen> ... wtf
<aberen> that guy was weird
<PhinnFort> wtf
<flake_plagarist> he prob gonna hack me now
<aberen> Haha
<jikanter> Could someone please tell me how to change the kcalendar settings in feisty to show 1:00 pm instead of 13:00 hours (i.e. canonical/army time)? Much appreciated in advance
<Flaked> Hi
<PhinnFort> flake_plagarist: if you meet him, tell him to try to "hack" me
<aberen> hey again
<flake_plagarist> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | Flaked
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Flaked: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Flaked> hi aberen, is you happy now?
<PhinnFort> hesa is happy all the time
<aberen> What, why ?
<Flaked> YOU DONT KNOW HIM LIKE I DO
<PhinnFort> i so do
<Flaked> Your mom knows him
<Flaked> lol
<Flaked> LOL
<Flaked> ILOL!!! INTERNET
<aberen> phinnfort and i, are like this man
<aberen> we are so tight
<aberen> :)
<Flaked> Eww
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Flaked> you have secks
<Flaked> Joor motharfuckers
<aberen> Haha
<PhinnFort> now, we kill lusers together
<PhinnFort> *no
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@0x5552a927.adsl.cybercity.dk]  by LjL
<flake_plagarist> lol
<aberen> HAhaa
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PhinnFort> one by one, ridding the world
<aberen> christ.. today when i booted up beryl it was all laggy.. worked fine yesterday
<PhinnFort> aberen: updated your gfx-card drivers?
<aberen> Yeah did so yesterday
<aberen> should try a reinstall though
<fake-flake> I need to find an old cd for mw2 - mercs - I just discovered wine under the control panel allows me to run windows98 among other versions
<fake-flake> doh!  control center
<fake-flake> slaps self on hand
<aberen> Heh :=
<martinjh99> How do you configure another panel??  I added one by right clicking and adding a panel but now I can't configure it - It always configures the one with the menu on it.
<pag> martinjh99, use kcontrol instead of system settings
<fake-flake> desktop background when I right-click seems to take precedence over the control center's background
<martinjh99> Pag>Which option do I need?
<fake-flake> when i have no picture selected, cant use kcontrol to add one
<martinjh99> Pag>Got it thanks!
<pag> martinjh99, np :)
<joe7d6> folks whats your usual kde memory usage?
<PhinnFort> about 100% with a pre-emptive kernel;)
<shinygerbil> right now, 400,420KB used
<shinygerbil> also 298,780KB swap used
<NiceGuyUK> Cpu(s):  3.3%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 59.1%id, 37.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<NiceGuyUK> minimal ;)
<NiceGuyUK> oh wait, he said *memory*
* NiceGuyUK blushes
<joe7d6> lol
<NiceGuyUK> Cpu(s):  3.3%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 59.1%id, 37.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<NiceGuyUK> dammit wrong buffer
* NiceGuyUK shuts up
<NiceGuyUK> Handy Kubuntu hint of the day : don't mix Klipper and Beer :o)
<flake> does anyone use kplato
<mike_deuss> hi how can I install Tar.gz file I downloaded to my desktop?
<flake> mike_deuss  -   man tar
<flake> in a terminal
<flake> think it's like  tar xzf ...tar.gz
<mike_deuss> Flake can u tell me the commands
<NiceGuyUK> mike_deuss: tar -zxvf filenar.tar.gz
<mike_deuss> tar.gz after that how do I select the file
<mike_deuss> what is filenar
<flake> what file did you download
<flake> is it third party?
<mike_deuss> hold on  I will send u Flake
<NiceGuyUK> filename, not filenar - my bad typing :)
<prac> kien abla espanhol kaniho??
<NiceGuyUK> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mike_deuss> Flake this is the file
<mike_deuss> opera-9.20-20070409.6-shared-qt.i386-en.tar.gz
<mike_deuss> no its' not from third party
<NiceGuyUK> opera is in the repos, you shouldn;t need to build from source
<NiceGuyUK> just do sudo aptitude install opera instead
<mike_deuss> guys pls tell me how to install that
<flake> or synaptic file manager, do a search
<prac> sois tos unos frikosos de tres pares de kojones y unos caxops de mierda cn ojos q solo os comeis las moscas xq no teneis vida social pedazo de frikis abstemios  e ijos de puta mal paridos en un parto ilegal de monos del africa subsahariana
<pag> !es | prac
<ubotu> prac: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mike_deuss> I am using Kubuntu
<NiceGuyUK> mike_deuss: instead of Synaptic, use adept ;)
<flake> nice - why adept over synap?
<mike_deuss> adept  and?
<NiceGuyUK> I thought synaptic was the ubuntu/gnome tool, adept was the kubutnu/kde one
<Yorokobi> Synaptic works quite well in KDE
<NiceGuyUK> didn;'t think synaptic was installed by default though ;)
<Yorokobi> Its not
<flake> ah
<flake> System -> adept manager  ?
<NiceGuyUK> yup
<mike_deuss> opera-9.20-20070409.6-shared-qt.i386-en.tar.gz  this file in my desktop noiw
<flake> nice - do they point to the same repos
<mike_deuss> how do I  install in command line
<NiceGuyUK> flake: they both use /etc/apt/sources.list, so yes
<flake> thanks
<Yorokobi> mike_deuss: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<NiceGuyUK> mike_deuss: untar the file using tar-zxvf opera-9.20... (put full filename here)
<Yorokobi> oh ... hehe
<flake> you can type like  opera-9 and hit the tab key twice to autotype it in
<phpcode> how can i get a list of programs that are running now?
<flake> in the shell
<NiceGuyUK> with all due respect, if you don't know how to untar the file, maybe you shouldn't be installing it this way
<mike_deuss> Yorokobi for the package  name do I have to type like this opera-9.20-20070409.6-shared-qt.i386-en.tar.gz
<NiceGuyUK> phpcode: top
<flake> i've done it before with the nvidia driver
<phpcode> NiceGuyUK: ??
<Yorokobi> mike_deuss: actually, disregard what I told you. apt-get doesn't install .tar.g
<pag> phpcode, ps -A  shows all the processes
<Yorokobi> +z
<mike_deuss> ok
<flake> doesn't opera website have instructions for linux install?
<mike_deuss> no Flake
<pag> mike_deuss, they actually have even an ubuntu .deb
<NiceGuyUK> (which you can install using dpkg -i blahblah.deb)
<mike_deuss> yes  I got file like this Pag opera_9.20-20070409.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<phpcode> pag: how to end processes?
<flake> what about sudo dpkg -i opera*.deb  ?
<Yorokobi> phpcode: 'man ps' and 'man kill'
<pag> phpcode, kill <process ID>
<NiceGuyUK> flake : that'd do it
<phpcode> k. ty.
<mike_deuss> I got this message @status database area is locked by another process
<NiceGuyUK> mike_deuss: close any running package managemtn tools first
<mike_deuss> okay
<NiceGuyUK> Is opera in the repos somewhere, or is it missing due to some licensing quirk?
<Yorokobi> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<NiceGuyUK> seveas? what's that?
<Yorokobi> It might be in the commercial repos
<NiceGuyUK> !info seveas
<ubotu> Package seveas does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bentob0x> ok great
<bentob0x> I did a chgrp -R groupname /*
<bentob0x> ffs
<bentob0x> with sudo in front of it of course
<bentob0x> now it's all strange
<bentob0x> can't startup skype
<bentob0x> I mean can't setup the sound devices and stuff
<bentob0x> is it not possible to get a warning when you do such a thing?
<bentob0x> to avoid stupid noobs like me to make mistakes that you need to reinstall your entire os?
<flake> bentob0x - with no mistakes how do we learn
<bentob0x> true
<flake> you try googlying the error message?
<bentob0x> although you can get some line of code in chgrp that if you have chgrp + /* to display a confirmation error
<bentob0x> message I mean
<bentob0x> to say: "are you sure you want to reinstall your os?"
<bentob0x> :)
<flake> it's not as bad as it seems
<bentob0x> I CTRL+C it after I realised it was a bit much
<bentob0x> the folders /bin /boot /cdrom and /etc where changed
<flake> the second time of being a linux newcomer and messing up my video display, my panic kind of went away and I read thru some documentation on how the stuff worked before I got it working with success
<bentob0x> not the ones after that
<NiceGuyUK> speaking of which, anyone else hat the KDE reboot text that says "reboot (another operating system)" - no, I'm happy with my OS thanks, I just want to reboot it
<shinygerbil> I haven't seen it - no reason to reboot for several weeks ;)
<flake> don't know what that means bent - i mean the implications of having the bin boot cdrom and etc changed
<NiceGuyUK> shinygerbil: laptop ;)
<flake> you try reinstalling skype?
<shinygerbil> heh
<bentob0x> yep
<bentob0x> no luck
<shinygerbil> i'm on a laptop too - but I never take it anywhere
<bentob0x> the thing is that I'm getting a 'problem with sound device'
<zero1> hello guys! anybody here had any luck trying to make a laptop hibernate on feisty? :D
<bentob0x> so my understanding is that the chgrp has affected some file in the /etc folder
<Yorokobi> bentob0x: you could try setting everything to the root group then use dpkg-reconfigure to rework specific package permissions ... might be faster to reinstall, though.
<NiceGuyUK> shinygerbil: just moved house, desktops not set up yet, so laptop is my main work machine. Only one that sucks at uptime ;)
<bentob0x> hmm, that's something to try Yorokobi
* bentob0x is trying now
<NiceGuyUK> zero1: yeah, worked out of the box for me
<flake> http://forum.linspire.com/viewtopic.php?t=422180&
<shinygerbil> NiceGuyUK: my lappy is my *only* machine, I'm a student. ;)
<flake> found that topic
* Yorokobi is can not be held liable for any problems that may arise 
<flake> lol Yorokobi
<zero1> what is your laptop NiceGuyUK?
<NiceGuyUK> zero1: Advent 7086
<zero1> and hibernate works with you too shinygerbil?
<bentob0x> I think skype works ok, it's my sound device
<zero1> how much swap space do you have?  mine complains that i haven't got enought when in fact i got 3Gb of swap, 2x the memory i got
<bentob0x> anybody would know how to do some 'reset' of the sound devices?
<shinygerbil> zero1, I've no idea, because I don't use it!
<ioena_> hi!
<Yorokobi> bentob0x: sound devices should be chown root:audio (eg: /dev/dsp, /dev/mixer, etc)
<zero1> you don't use hibernate shiny?
<shinygerbil> nope
<shinygerbil> my lappy is too heavy to carry around
<shinygerbil> and it's kind of tied to my external hard drive
<NiceGuyUK> zero1: I tend to use suspend more than hibernate
<bentob0x> you mean owner root and group audio Yorokobi?
<shinygerbil> and xternal CD drive
<zero1> what is it?  a big Alienware lappy? LOLz
<Yorokobi> bentob0x: yep
<shinygerbil> zero1, nah. Hold on, I'll find it for you
<ioena_> someone knows how to open files in lan I can see all files but i cant open them whithout coppying them to my computer
<bentob0x> k I just realised that all my devices are all root:root
<zero1> can you tell me please, NiceGuyUK, how much swap you got on your machine?
<bentob0x> is that /dev/snd Yorokobi?
<NiceGuyUK> zero1: sure, if you remind me how to check ;)
<Yorokobi> bentob0x: /dev/snd is root:root on my machine
<bentob0x> and in that folder?
<mahdi> they going to update the kubuntu kde/amarok repos for fiesty sometime soon?
<zero1> you just type "free -m" on a console , w/out the quoutes
<shinygerbil> zero1, I have 1GB of swap
<jhutchins> !v audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !find audacity
<ubotu> Found: audacity
<gianny> how i can switch on xgl and use beryl on kubuntu 7.04?
<jhutchins> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<Yorokobi> bentob0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19135/
<NiceGuyUK> zero1: Swap:          635        283        352
<ioena_> someone knows how to open files in lan?
<ioena_>  I can see all files but i cant open them whithout copying them to my computer
<zero1> thankg shiny, nice guy...
<gianny>  how i can switch on xgl and use beryl on kubuntu 7.04?
<zero1> your system mem not over 1gb?
<pag> mahdi, afaik, both Amatok and KDE are already newest versions in Feisty
<NiceGuyUK> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Yorokobi> gianny: read the beryl wiki (beryl-project.org)
<NiceGuyUK> zero1: 256Mb RAM
<gianny> ok
<zero1> ok.. .
<mahdi> pag: i know that when i fresh installed kubuntu on fiesty it wasn't the same as edgy, i had to manually update for some codecs that were already built-in on the edgy repo
<shinygerbil> my mem is half a gb
<zero1> hmmm.. . mine should work with 2x my system mem
<shinygerbil> also shared w/ gfx card
<Lynoure> ioena_: What kind of access are you using to get to the files? There is really no avoiding transferring the files to your computer, at least to memory.
<NiceGuyUK> shinygerbil: yeah, shared memory sucks, mine steals 32mb from main RAM
<shinygerbil> mine steals 64mb, and is still crap D:
<zero1> anyone else here who has hibernate working on a feisty installed on a laptop?
<Lynoure> zero1: Hibernate to disk works fine on my lappy
<zero1> from out of the box Lynoure?
<Lynoure> zero1: I have not tried suspend to memory since replacing a workaround patch with a newer one.
<ioena_> Lynoure i type smb://localip on konqueror
<Lynoure> zero1: yes. Depends on your hardware, I guess
<ioena_> smb://192.168.2.3
<zero1> do you have any software installed to handle hibernate to disk or memory Lynoure?
<zero1> whoa, what happened?  netsplit?
<Lynoure> zero1: Nothing that did not come with feisty for hibernating to disk.
<zero1> my friend has a HP pavilion DV2000 and his ubuntu can hibernate fine. the only problem is his sound gets all crackly after resuming
<Lynoure> zero1: For suspend, there was a known issue with many HP laptops, including mine, so I'm experimenting with the patch :)
<zero1> my compaq presario v3000 has almost the same specs as his pavilion
<zero1> which patch is this?
<zero1> can you point me to a URL pleas Lynore?
<Lynoure> zero1: oh, I rarely use anything else except headphones, so I'm not sure about my speaker sound.
<phpcode> i having a problem killing processes here. where are the ID on programs? (ps -A)
<zero1> the 1st col from the left phpcode
<Yorokobi> phpcode: the first column is the PID
<Lynoure> zero1: I cannot remember it, unfortunately.... the link is somewhere in an suspend related bug on Launchpad
<zero1> Lynoure: so your lappy is a HP/compaq too?
<pascutti> can anyone tell me why ubuntu have the drivers to hp-laserjet-1020 and kubuntu don't?
<phpcode> zero1:  bash: kill: (5389) - Operation not permitted
<Lynoure> zero1: HP NC8230
<ForgeAus> kubuntu doesn't?
<NiceguyUK> pascutti: some of the foomatic packages aren't installed by default in kubuntu
<zero1> phpcode: sudo first
<ForgeAus> isn't it CUPS?
<NiceguyUK> pascutti: had the same issue with my eposn
<pascutti> NiceguyUK: hmm.. what if I use the 'getweb 1020'? will it works ?
<zero1> phpcode: sudo kill -9 PID...something like that
<NiceguyUK> pascutti: I would use adept-manager and look for packages containing the word "foomatic" or "gutenprint" and install them all, to ensure you have a complete drivers database
<NiceguyUK> its how I fixed mine
<phpcode> zero1: can i kill all the processes with the same name?
<pascutti> NiceguyUK: okay... Very very thanks :)
<NiceguyUK> pascutti: when you try to re-add the printer, it should have more options on the list
<zero1> phpcode: you can kill by PID or appname
<NiceguyUK> phpcode: like sudo kilall -9 appname
<NiceguyUK> with an extra l cos I can;t type
<zero1> phpcode: yes, kill is for PID only, killall is for appname
<cbo> hello all, does someone know if there is a way to set network priorities to knetworkmanager?
<pascutti> I think so... the printer is in a winxp-pc... i connect using smb... in ubuntu it works, but kubuntu...
* _Johny says Hello to everybody
<zero1> phpcode: ps a |grep kvirc
<zero1> phpcode: 7271 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep kvirc
<zero1> phpcode: sudo kill -9 7271
<_Johny> Does anyone know a good password holder under Linux not necessary for Kubuntu?
<zero1> _Johny: something like kwallet or a roboform?
<phpcode> zero1: Thanks, problem solved :)
<zero1> phpcode: glad to be of help ;)
<_Johny> zero1, yes, quite but I'd the passwords to be secure
<NiceguyUK> _Johny: got some software for that opn my FSF usb key, one second, I'll check
<zero1> _Johny: there is this app but i'm not sure if this will work for you
<zero1> _Johny: name is keychain
<zero1> _Johny: anyway i don't use this, my roomie her says he uses it for ssh authentication
<NiceguyUK> _Johny: the one on the FSF Privacy key is called REvelation
<_Johny> zero1, NiceguyUK thank you very much guys. I'm gonna try all these tools
<NiceguyUK> _Johny: http://oss.codepoet.no/revelation
<_Johny> NiceguyUK, Got it in the repos :D. Do you use it?
<NiceguyUK> _Johny: no, I stick with KWallet, but if the FSF recommend it, I trust their judegement
<_Johny> NiceguyUK, It's written in gtk+ not qt...byt maybe It'll look fine even on KDE
<fsckit> anyone here have an unsupported scanner?
<aoirthoir> not me.
<fsckit> well, if you did, try virtualbox. mine's too new to be supported and it works transparently through windows now
<joe7d6> anyone who use krita over gimp, koffice over openoffice?
<flake> does anyone know why anim8or.exe running under wine doesn't redraw properly - is there an adjustment for it?
<VSpike> Hey guys - what's the best desktop search system for KDE?  Does Beagle work well with it?
<VSpike> I used Evolution for mail FWIW
<koomi> aloha
<ForgeAus> isn't there a kde thing for beagle? called kerry or something?
<koomi> (fresh install & first time kubuntu) my bash completition only expands directories but not files.
<VSpike> koomi: it is context sensitive to an extent.. perhaps a directory is what's required in this case?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yep. Kerry = KDE frontend for Beagle
<koomi> VSpike: for a tar xvzf ? :)
<VSpike> For example if you do "tar -xvzf xyz.<tab>" it won't expand "xyz.tar.bz2"
<VSpike> heh
<ForgeAus> is there any other desktop search engines for kde??
<Jucato> strigi
<zero1> ForgeAus: there was kat
<koomi> VSpike: ok. if we ever meet i need to buy you a beer. stupid me.
<VSpike> koomi: lol no problem.  confused the hell out of me the first few times is all
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, need your help
<Trackilizer> just installed kubuntu fwan. after rebooting however all i get is a bunch of errors and none of the apps seem to start.
<Trackilizer> is there anyway to solve this? or what is the code to install the gnome desktop?
<Trackilizer> any one?`
<NiceguyUK> Trackilizer: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<VSpike> Trackilizer: can you be more specific about the bunch of errors?  if you want to install the gnome desktop, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Trackilizer> NiceguyUK, i cant get to that site cause no browser works
<NiceguyUK> frmo the live CD?
<Trackilizer> and what is it i will find on than site? the solution to the crashing prob?
<NiceguyUK> no, steps on replacing kde with gnome, as per your second request
<NiceguyUK> like Vspoike said, you need to be more specific on the errors
<Trackilizer> I see, so, some thing like "sudo apt-get install gnome" wont work?
<NiceguyUK> it will work, but psychocats way is "cleaner"
<Dr_willis> howdy all.
<Trackilizer> ok! i'll try that will let you guys know if it works
<ForgeAus> you could remove several kde packages if you have gnome
<ForgeAus> but thats only if you want/need to save space...
<NiceguyUK> yeah, that link basically tells you which one you can remove :)
<ForgeAus> but having both gives you the option to log in either way with KDM and/or GDM
<ForgeAus> um not certain but there is one
<ForgeAus> !KDE
<NiceguyUK> there's an equivalent "purekde" link too
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<NiceguyUK> www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome and www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<ForgeAus> well I think they xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu purist removal/install packages are all on the one page
<ForgeAus> (for all 3)
<ForgeAus> I just forgot the url
<NiceguyUK> all useful info, but I always forget it and have to google for it every time ;-)
<ForgeAus> ok well that should work (I don't think its the one I meant but psychocats appears to have it)
<ferox> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pc3> hola
<pc3> estoy estrenando Kubuntu version 6.06
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pc3> deseo instalar el amsn
<pc3> ok gracias
<mzanfardino> I have a script I would like to execute at login.  I have placed the script into my .kde/Autostart directory and have ensured it's executable, but I'm fairly certain it's not running.  Is there something I should do?
<zaza> ciao
<zaza> qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a istallare la lingua italianan dopo aver installato kubuntu 7.04
<zaza> ????
<NiceguyUK> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zaza> ok grazie
<NiceguyUK> prego
<blekos> hi is there any program like total commander for kde?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Jucato> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0~beta1-1 (feisty), package size 2982 kB, installed size 8324 kB
<Jucato> blekos: like that? ^^^^
<NiceguyUK> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<blekos> yes so, let me give it a try
<mzanfardino> if I want a scrip to execute at login, do I merely place it in my home .kde/Autostart directory and ensure it's executable, or is there something more I need to do?
<omega> I have a question. If I install something, not form apt-get, but by doing make install, is there any command to "uninstall" it later?
<Jucato> omega: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Yorokobi> omega: rm is the uninstaller for non-deb installs
<omega> even if it's somwthing I downloades and installed on my own and not from apt get?
<omega> I see
<omega> hehe... rm
<korn__> hello
<Jucato> if you installed it on your own? depends on how you installed it?
<omega> make install
<Jucato> if it's a .deb package, you use dpkg (or apt-get too)
<omega> that's how
<Jucato> ah you nave to use "make uninstall"
<hsystem-x> Hello, is there any spanish kubuntu channel?
<omega> no, it's not a .deb
<Jucato> !es | hsystem-x
<Yorokobi> !es | hsystem-x
<omega> make uninstall?
<ubotu> hsystem-x: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> omega: yes. the reverse of "make install"
<Jucato> !compile | omega
<ubotu> omega: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<omega> thanks a lot
<Jucato> omega: um.. "make uninstall" will only work in the directory where you ran "make install" (if you haven't deleted it)
<JohnFlux> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> or the directory where the Makefile is located
<Jucato> !info skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1236 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<JohnFlux> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<omega> I see
<omega> If I deleted de directory, then, I can delet where it's installed and that's it?
<blekos> yes, krusader is great thnx
<Jucato> omega: you'll have to trace every single file that was installed when you ran "make install", but basically, yeah that would work
<omega> well, thanks
<hsystem-x> anybody here, knows what's happening with the last feisty kernel... it freeze the hole system when trying to connect to a wireless wpa protected network.
<hsystem-x> ?
<hsystem-x> latest***
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<NiceguyUK> hsystem-x: I've not seen any updates using aptitude since Feisty was released.  When was this kernel release?
<flake> take it easy yall, thanks again for the help
<ferox> yesterday i updated kde
<hsystem-x> well, for example, the feisty beta distro, use a different kernel than the one that the released one use.
<ferox> now every tima i start an app
<ferox> it appears on desktop his own ico
<ferox> i think it's cool but i cannot find where to configure its beaviour
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. not sure what you are meaning ferox.
<Dr_willis> the running app adds an extra icon to the desktop?
<aaroncampbell> How long does it usually take for new releases of programs to make it into the repos?  For example, ktorrent released 2.1.4 (fixed major crashes) on April 23, I think Thunderbird 2 came out on Apr 17, and now Pidgin 2 (the new GAIM is out).  I'm wondering when we might see these
<blekos> i've just installed a program (krusader) but the menu appears in Greek (my location)  but i wanted to be in english, how can i fix that?
<hsystem-x> NiceguyUK: feisty beta, use a different kernel, than the one the released feisty use
<ferox> Dr_willis: yes i'm sure
<NiceguyUK> hsystem-x: I can connect to a WPA network at home fine, under both Beta and REleased versions of Feisty
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell: depends on the package maintainer(s)
<Jucato> aaroncampbell: that really depends on the availability of people who will package it
<Jucato> aaroncampbell: you can try asking in #ubuntu-motu (for universe/multiverse packages) or #kubuntu-devel (for kde packages in main)
<ferox> Dr_willis: it'snot a regular icon , right cicking on it it appears a menu called backstep preferences
<phpcode> how to install php?
<NiceguyUK> !php
<Dr_willis> ferox,  Hmm.. first ive ever heard of that.
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Yorokobi> ferox: remove backstep
<Yorokobi> !info backstep
<ubotu> backstep: Draws icons for minimized windows on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 28 kB, installed size 120 kB
<NiceguyUK> !info backstep
<mistic> he
<mistic> hey*
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<Dr_willis> sounds like a feature. :)
<mistic> is there some1 here who can help me with "webmin" ?
<blekos> i've just installed a program (krusader) but the menu appears in Greek (my location)  but i wanted to be in english, how can i fix that?
<mistic> I've installed it, but now I don't know why, when I try to connect to it it doesn't work...
<Dr_willis> mistic,  last few times ive used webmin. ive had to go get the source. and use them. many linux disrtos are not  supporting it much. since its considered a bit of a security issue.
<ForgeAus> sounds like a bug disguised as a "feature"
<ferox> Yorokobi: how can i find backstep configuration?
<Dr_willis> webmin may be locked down some by default. try the https://localhost:10000 address
<Yorokobi> ferox: dunno, I've never used it.
<Dr_willis> try man backstep :)
<ferox> http://backstep.sourceforge.net/
<ferox> :)
<mistic> Dr_willis: thx I'm going to try now
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I right click on a backstep minimized window and get a menyu for its preferances.
<Dr_willis> rather minimal.
<ferox> [quote] Simple to use. You don't have to configure anything - just run 'backstep'.[/quote] 
<Dr_willis> but heck it could be handy for some users.
<Dr_willis> backstep --help
<Dr_willis> has some info
<Yorokobi> 'sudo dpgk --purge backstep' will fix it as well
<Yorokobi> s/dpgk/dpkg/
<JohnFlux> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<mistic> webmin doesn't work at https://localhost:10000
<Dr_willis> mistic,  i would say start the service from a terminal., check its logs or error messages.
<Dr_willis> webmin is a neat idea. that is slowly getting less and less support.  i like the tool also. but rarely need it any more.
<Jucato> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Dr_willis> im suprised its still in the repos.
* Jucato waits...
<Jucato> it isn't
<Dr_willis> in which case he should check the webmin homepage/docs. :)
<NiceguyUK> maybe we should make a "DebMin" :-)
<Dr_willis> Iceweaslemin
<ForgeAus> hehe
<NiceguyUK> Weminmin - for adminstering webmin
<ForgeAus> Kmin?
<ForgeAus> or Wadmin?
<Yorokobi> or "learn-how-to-use-your-apps-so-you-do-not-need-a-crutch-like-webmin"
<Dr_willis> webmin has some nice features. but with most disrtos including helper tools. I rarely need it any more.
<Jucato> "learn-how-to-use-your-apps-so-you-do-not-need-a-crutch-like-webmin"-min
<Dr_willis> dident  redhat have some similer tool ages ago.  an all-in-one configuration tool.
* Dr_willis feels old.
<ForgeAus> which apps does it administer?
<Dr_willis> webmin? its modular so it can do a lot of things.
<Dr_willis> one issue i recall with installing it on a system ages ago. the dependenciues for it also isntalled all the services it could 'administer' so i accidently installed ftp/www/other services i dident need. :)
<ForgeAus> ftp isn't a program...
<ForgeAus> neither is www
<Dr_willis> i never said it was.. webmin admins services...
<ForgeAus> services are tho.. generally speaking
<ForgeAus> cant' you use system settings to start/stop services?
<Dr_willis> of course how to you 'administer' an 'app' :)
<Dr_willis> theres a dozen+ ways to do anything in linux.
<Dr_willis> that seems to be a 'rule of linux'
<Dr_willis> webmin can also do a lot of other things. backups,  tweak runlevels, install packages, search packages.
<Dr_willis> printer config, samba configs, ect..
<Dr_willis> but its considered a security risk. so its slowly being killed off. Guess thats a good thing.
<killermach_> I have a pavilion a712n PC with Intel i845GV video chipset (as per lshw) I installed kubuntu with a KVM installed and it selected generic video/vesa, I'm trying to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, what video driver do I use?
<kgx> help me...reinstalled grub..windows aint booting!
<killermach_> been googling.. no results yet
<killermach_> kgx: what error do you get ?
<kgx> killermach_: it says loading stage2....then goes back to grub menu
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> why did you reinstall grub? what was wrong with it befor?
<killermach_> if you have to have windows NOW, then you can boot the winxp CD choose recovery console and do a FIXMBR, windows should boot
<kgx> Dr_willis: i installed sick mandriva n it didnt recognise my ubuntu or mount other partitions so i reinstalled the kubuntu grub...
<kgx> killermach_: im not in a hurry...but i want things back as they were before plz
<killermach_> kgx: if you don't have to fix this immediately.. I would google for a grub config file that closely matches your hardware/partition config and copy it so grub will work
<kgx> killermach_: i think i'll be able to boot windows using super grub disk.....but how to get things back as they were?
<mistic__> hi, how to know my hostname ?
<kgx> killermach_: my windows entry looks like this
<kgx> title		Windows XP
<kgx> root		(hd0,0)
<kgx> savedefault
<kgx> makeactive
<kgx> chainloader	+1
<kgx> sorry i had to paster here
<kgx> anything wrong with it??
<killermach_> kgx: you just need to get grub configured to properly boot your OS's
<kgx> killermach_: what do i need to change in menu.lst...i showed u d grub entry for xp
<atidem> ciao
<kgx> killermach_: plz say sumthin...my bro will kill me
<chijin> kgx: the entry looks fine, unless the root is not correct
<killermach_> kgx: hold still.. I'm looking
<Dr_willis> in the menu.lst - i always just 'uncomment' the first example 'stanza' that loads windows95 - its set to boot hda1/windows by default. :)
<chijin> kgx: mine is exactly like that, except for the savedefault line which i don't have
<kgx> root? nope..xp is on hda1 for sure...n so is grub installed to mbr..
<chijin> kgx: then it should work
<kgx> chijin: thx...i'll try it...any other alternatives just in case dat doesnt work
<chijin> kgx: so you get no error messages?
<kgx> chijin: none at all
<kgx> it just smoothly goes back to grub menu
<chijin> kgx: that's just weird.. grub should tell you what's wrong, if it doesn't let you boot it
<TheCreationist> When I download the Feisty ISO, does that include any patches that have been applied up to that point?  Meaning, are the ISO's on the Ubuntu website daily builds?  Or is it still the original release?
<chijin> kgx: what's even weirder i guess, is that you get the grub running again when you select windows
<luca> hi everyine
<luca> can someone help me in writing a little script?
<luca> I need to have kwin replacing beryl upon a suspend call from the system
<luca> and then beryl replaced as windows manager as soon as the screen is unlocked
<mistic__> my port 10000 is already in use, how to "liberate" it ?
<ubuntu> hello
<kgx> ok lemme try removin savedefault...lets see........:(
<kgx> i'll be back!
<chijin> kgx: sounds like it shouldn't matter
<The_Machine> Tutorial on joining Kubuntu Feisty to a Windows 2003 domain?
* The_Machine can't find one :)
<jussi01> !samba | The_Machine
<ubotu> The_Machine: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<The_Machine> much obliged
<The_Machine> :)
<jars> hey leude
<yurimxpxman> how do I specify a terminal name with "command > tname"? How are the ttys named?
<jars> alle am schlafen hier ?^
<pag> !de | jars
<ubotu> jars: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Maine> hello
<Maine> someone knows howto launch folders in kiba dock konqueror /home/ dosen't wort
<Maine> i also tried creating scripts
<Maine> and using kfmclient
<Maine> but nothing!
<Maine> T_T
<Maine> nothing on the web also
<Dr_willis> try home:// ?
<greg__> yo people
<Tm_T> oh noes, are we rooted now?
<Maine> home:// dosen't work
* MuJ grows roots
<fsckit> can anyone here select proprietary in the monitor driver section. i only see nv but i'm sure i'm using the nvidia drivers
<Maine> home://me either
<Maine> is there any other way to show a directory?
<Maine> i have no idea of whats wrong
<Maine> there are just shortcuts
<sercik> hi!
<atidem> restarting X...
<sercik> one time i remember that was possible to switch X resolution with a simple press CTRL + alt + +
<sercik> now it is possible to do so?
<MuJ> yes
<adaptr> if the resolutions are defined, yes
<MuJ> ctrl-alt- +/-
<The_Machine> Anyone here use SWAT for samba administration?
<MuJ> and what adaptr said ;P
<sercik> The_Machine: what do you need?
<sercik> if you need help with smaba you can also use webmin
<The_Machine> oh, webmin..  hmm.
<fsckit> MuJ, doesn't work for me
<The_Machine> lemme look at that.
<sercik> is very simpleto set up useres groups and shres
<sercik> shares
<The_Machine> sercik: i want to join a Windows 2003 domain
<The_Machine> not share out
<The_Machine> :)
<sercik> you need to do smbclient -L //IP_address
<Dr_willis> kde has some samba config tool also. Not sure if its isntaled by default however
<The_Machine> sercik: that's it?!
<sercik> so you can list shared resources
<fsckit> can someone tell me if a game/full screen app isn't responding, is there a way to change priority to my task manager or do something  like in windows?
<polleke> Hello
<sercik> than you cam mount -t smbfs //IP_address/shared_folder /mnt/win2003_shared
<sercik> is only an example
<ismael_> hi, by installing the new propietary ATI driver, i get a application crash while running aticonfig --initial, printing a memory map. Does anyone has a simmilar problem? (the driver packaged works fine)
<sercik> The_Machine: if you want i can follw you a little
<The_Machine> i think i'm doing OK now :)
<sercik> do you know how can i switch X resolution??
<The_Machine> like, on the fly?
<hi> /j #vox.
<fsckit> sercik, you can download an app called resolution switcher in the repo's
<fsckit> sercik, i mainly use the nvidia setting manager though
<sanzel> hello every body!
<sercik> is not possible to switch with a key combination?
<fsckit> sercik, shouldn't be hard to make a script for it and map it to keys
<sanzel> what is the topic on this chanel?
<Cugel> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sercik> onr time you could insert resolution into X config file and the switch with ctrl + + and ctrl + -
<Maine> i discovered howto
<Maine> i edited manually the default shortcut and usung url's thanks for the idea Mr_willis
<sercik> i have installed nvidia-kernel-2.6.15-27-desktop nvidia-kernel-legacy-2.6.15-27-desktop together i think this is an error
<sercik> ihave a new card so i could deinstall nvidia-kernel-legacy-2.6.15-27-desktop
<Maine> using kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing "home:// also works
<Maine> whithout "
<sercik> fsckit:  whre can i find that app^
<sercik> ?
<RytmenPinnen> how do I handle rpms in feisty?
<hsystem-x> rpm on a debian based system ?
<RytmenPinnen> not possible?
<hsystem-x> you must convert rpms to deb with alien.
<fsckit> sercik, it's in the repo's...resolution switcher
<RytmenPinnen> right
<hsystem-x> sudo apt-get install alien
<sercik> ok
<fsckit> hsystem-x, there's a service menu at kdelook where you can right-click and convert to deb
<fsckit> i love service menus. no tinkering trying to find apps, just right-click
<ubuntu> sdsda
<sercik> i have searched the word resolution with synaptic but i can't find
<fsckit> sercik, stay tuned, i'm looking myself for a quick res. switcher
<sercik> ok
<fsckit> sercik, try monitor
<hsystem-x> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<hsystem-x> any suggestions...
<fsckit> sercik, i can't either now, but google resolution switcher + deb
<sercik> i think you need to install xorg-devel
<RytmenPinnen> I mistakenly removed my taskbar, and I cant find out how to bring it back
<RytmenPinnen> I cant only get an external taskbar buyt that's not what i want
<hsystem-x> ok sercik.
<hsystem-x> sercik, what's the name of the package? E: Couldn't find package xorg-devel
<brandon_> Hey, can someone help me with installing steam engine?
<fsckit> sercik,  found a command to change res..... xrandr -s X
<Brandx> Anyone here?
<Brandx>  Hello?
<Brandx>  Anyone?
<omega_point> anybody here uses VMD?
<Brandx>  Nope, I'm trying to get help with steam.
<fsckit> sercik, xrandr -s 1680x1050 seems to get me at my needed res. now all i'd have to do is create a link in the kde menu and send it to the desktop...push button res. via shortcut key. i love KDE
<Brandx> haha, thats easy
<RytmenPinnen> I mistakenly removed my taskbar, and I cant find out how to bring it back
<RytmenPinnen> I cant only get an external taskbar but that's not what i want
<Brandx> WHat is KDE, what does it do?
<RytmenPinnen> I still have the panel and system tray and all that but the taskbar is gone
<fsckit> Brandx, if you're using Kubuntu, it's all of what you're looking at for the most part
<Brandx> Ahhh. Ok, I'm new to Kubuntu, My first day using it.
<fsckit> RytmenPinnen, right click on the panel and choose to add an applet and remove external taskbar
<Brandx> Can someone help me installing the 'Steam engine'?
<RytmenPinnen> aah, thanks
<Lynoure> Brandx: I've never done it, but http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=howto+steam looks possibly helpful
<fsckit> np
<fsckit> google ubuntu steam how to..there's plenty of guides or go to wine's site.
<Brandx> ok
<Brandx> Well, I've done that, but, I am really new to linux, and have not a clue what to do.
<Brandx> Lynoure, I am actually on that page, and have been for a while, but I am not very good with linux yet..
<Lynoure> Brandx: I'll be going in 10min and never done it myself, so probably someone else (fsckit?) can give you better help
<Brandx> Ok, Well I got wine, using sudo apt-get install wine and i downloaded steamiunstall.msi, now im stumped. :P
<Brandx> install*
<blueyed> Brandx: try msiexec, which should be included in wine
<Brandx> How?
<Brandx> I'm telling you, I'm all new to this.
<optimusRex> Hi. Is there anyone who can help with the graphics issue.
<optimusRex> locked on 640x480
<TS5002> Konqueror doesn't connect to the Internet - what can I do?
<Brandx> optimus, do yo have your video card installed?
<fsckit> optimusRex, you edit your xorg.conf or configured for your monitor?
<Brandx> TS, are you connected to the internet, or using a wirelesscard?
<nemezis> hello, live feisty starts fine and it installs perfectly, but on first boot, right after Grub it shows some error messages like "udevd_event[1951]  run_program '/sbin/modprobe' and stalls
<optimusRex> I edited the xorg and used vesa. That is the best I can do since I have an integrated graphics on my board. It is by intel and we don't have a choice of intel
<miira> Ahoj, mohl by mi, prosim, nekdo pomoct?
<Brandx> hobluchong seng.
<miira> Snazim se prejit na kubuntu 7.04 z 6.10
<Brandx> Jez, pomoct.
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Brandx> haha, i have no clue what im saying :P
<Brandx> im like ublah chaba
<Brandx> xD
<miira> Oh, sry, can someone help me, pls?
<Brandx> Whats up?
<miira> Id like to upgrade Kubuntu from 6.10 - 7.04
<Brandx> I'll try, but I'm new to Linux
<Brandx> reinstall?
<miira> And when i ll start, the i ll get this
<miira> Traceback (most recent call last):
<optimusRex> miira, do you have a live cd?
<miira> File "/tmp/tmp.LQQoh14603/DistUpgradeViewKDE.py", line 72, in update
<miira> self.progressbar.setProgress(percent)
<miira> AttributeError: KDECdromProgressAdapter instance has no attribute 'progressbar'
<miira> Yes, I have it
<miira> Alternative
<radix__> mira did you check the integrity of the disk?
<miira> Yes, the CD i OK
<miira> is OK, sry
<optimusRex> miira, if it's ok then you can try and do a clean install meaning that you need to have backed up all your data
<bXi> how do i disable the  behaviour when i type 's
<Brandx> i need help plz
<miira> OK, I ll try it... I have Kubuntu installed about 1week, so I dont have enough things here...;o) But... thx...
<Brandx> Installing Steam
<Brandx> I know there is a bunch of things on google, but I'm new to linux.
<miira> Aand... Do I have to take first line in when the menu opens?
<optimusRex> yes
<miira> OK, thx... bye
<optimusRex> take the first line then go to the main page
<optimusRex> choose install on the desktop
<TS5001> Anybody here who can help me getting konqueror online? Meybe it becaurse of IPv6
<radix__> mira also you can try doing the upgrade with the apt command
<optimusRex> sorry brandix I don't have a clue about steam
<Brandx> HOw can I install my 'SteamInstall.MSI'?
<angela_> please i need help with automatix
<Brandx> ok
<miira> I tried it by apt command, but the installation crashed me
<Brandx> or anyprogram hats msi
<Brandx> thats*
<angela_> automatix??
<angela_> alguien sabe algo d automatix?
<Brandx> Ok, can someone help me get Java??
<TS5001> *.msi?
<TS5001> under linux?
<fsckit> Brandx, you can use automatix. it's one click installs for lots of apps
<Brandx> ok
<TS5001> maybe with wine, but SteamInstall sound like a job for cedega ;)
<Brandx> ill downloadit
<Tm_T> !automatix | angela_
<ubotu> angela_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Tm_T> Brandx: fsckit: Automatix is not supported
<Tm_T> !java | Brandx
<optimusRex> anyone know why I'm getting this - debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ubotu> Brandx: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ubunturos> !SQUASHFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fsckit> Tm_T, it's supported by me, no probs with it
<Tm_T> fsckit: ok, so if he end up any kind of problems, it's yours
<fsckit> Brandx, or search for ubuntu how-to and you'll find lots of useful info
<Brandx> Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> fsckit: but general rule in official channels: we don't support it
<fsckit> Tm_T, i know, i've heard probs with it but i haven't had any
<Tm_T> fsckit: I have heard and seen way too much ;(
<hsystem-x> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<optimusRex> laters. Have to reboot.
<TS5001> What can I do to get konquereor online?
<TS5001> I can ping google.com and it gets resolved -> dns works
<TS5001> but whenever I try to open a website I get 'no connection to the server' :(
<ubunturos> any idea why there's a squash error on booting Kubuntu 7.04 DVD
<ubunturos> TS5001: Konqueror should work, without configuration
<kevin> hello
<ubunturos> kevin: hello!
<kevin> does anyone know how to change the amount of punctuation spoken by festival speech synthesizer?
<TS5001> ubunturos: I hoped this, too..
<Brandx>  Can someone help me step by step Installing Java, and/or Steam?
<TS5001> ubunturos: but it prooved me the opposite
<ubunturos> TS5001: umm, have any other browser installed?
<TS5001> ubunturos: no, i installed kubuntu just today
<ubunturos> TS5001: aah
<TS5001> ubunturos: yes?
<ubunturos> TS5001: may be you should install Firefox and try
<TS5001> ubunturos: where do I get it?
<hsystem-x> but, what's wrong with konqueror?
<ubunturos> hsystem-x: TS5001is not able to browse using konqueror
<TS5001> ubunturos: mozilla.com is quiet useless in my situation ;)
<ubunturos> TS5001: umm
<hsystem-x> sudo apt-get install firefox
<hsystem-x> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<TS5001> hsystem-x: it seems to use the same non working funktions as konqueror :(
<hsystem-x> but why konqueror is not working ? what distro you're using?
<ubunturos> TS5001: I fail to understand, what is it that stops konqueror from functioning
<ubunturos> hsystem-x: he's using Kubuntu
<hsystem-x> which version?
<ubunturos> TS5001: which version? (hehe)
<bXi> how can i disable the  behaviour when i type 's
<TS5001> ubunturos:  of kubuntu? brand new 7.04 i386
<ubunturos> hsystem-x: 7.04
<hsystem-x> any clue of why konqueror isn't functioning?
<hsystem-x> ts5001?
<TS5001> hsystem-x: me was given the advice to deactivete IPv6
* ubunturos aslo failed to boot 7.04 DVD 
<TS5001> *deactivate
<ubunturos> also*
<hsystem-x> so you deactivate ipv6?
<hsystem-x> in the alias file?
<hsystem-x> try disabling ipv6 then (if you haven't done yet)
<JeunoD> anoyne here good with grub that can check this boot code? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19155/
<hsystem-x> but i believe ipv6 is working good on feisty.
<just-this-time> k3b fails on me with buffer empty
<hsystem-x> better than in previous versions...
<fangorious> amarok doesn't seem to like the multimedia keys on my keyboard that work fine in rhythmbox
<just-this-time>  i ask k3b to burn iso while in edgy upgrading to  feisty
<just-this-time> should I renice  k3b for k3b to function and how to renice permanently
<TS5001> well, i added KDE_NO_IPV6=true to /etc/environment - nothing happened
<eilker> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Nergar> hello
<hsystem-x> well dont do that, try disabling ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/alias   file
<Nergar> how do i burn WMAs in K3B?
<hsystem-x> aliases***
<moparisthebest> does anyone know if there is any overhead in using symbolic links to folders?
<hsystem-x> in the file aliases, in the line 17
<hsystem-x> alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<TS5001> hsystem-x: should I delete it?
<hsystem-x> change it to alias net-pf-10 off ipv6
<Brandx> Need some help with Java plz.
<moparisthebest> as in does it run any slower if I access a file through a symbolic link instead of directly?
<TS5001> hsystem-x: ok, comment is #
<moparisthebest> what do you need help with Brandx ?
<hsystem-x> yep.
<Brandx> haha moparisthebest, is that really you?
<Brandx> I'm TeeBaggie on the forums :P
<moparisthebest> from moparisthebest.com? yes
<hsystem-x> comment the line 17, and add a new line below that line
<moparisthebest> oh hi
<Brandx> hey
<Brandx> hehe
<Brandx> I need help installing my java to finish my web server
<TS5001> hsystem-x: with wich content?
<hsystem-x> #alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<hsystem-x> alias net-pf-10 off ipv6
<moparisthebest> the channel for the forum is here as well Brandx, #mopar :)
<moparisthebest> Brandx, kubuntu 7.04?
<Brandx> yup
<moparisthebest> ok, its easy
<moparisthebest> open up adept
<Brandx> I just downloaded it yesterday :D
<hsystem-x> just comment line 17, and add alias net-pf-10 off ipv6
<hsystem-x> below
<hsystem-x> save the aliases file, and restart the pc
<mike__> can someone tell me the difference between these files?
<moparisthebest> Brandx, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories?
<mike__> I need a new version of Java and there are 2 files
* TS5001 restarts the pc ;)
<mike__> 1 is Linux: Self Extracting file or the same file except RPM
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to edit the Kurrent entry in Klipper?
* ubunturos hopes TS5001's konqueror works on its own, now ;)
<hsystem-x> reboot*
<DaSkreech>  I remember doing it once
<linux_> buenos dias
<linux_> ubuntu en espaol?
<fdoving> !es | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<linux_> gracias
<mike__> Whats the difference between a self extracting file, or an RPM self-extracting file?
<fdoving> !java | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<malik__> is it a good idea to copy all the fonts from windows installation n copy em to the fonts:/fonts/system or in private user fonts directory?...wud it make diplay of fonts better or not much different?
<malik__> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<TeeBaggie> I'm here :P
<mike__> can someone help me out?
<fdoving> mike__: yes. what's your question?
<mike__> i downloaded and installed frostwire
<mike__> when i click to open the program, it wont open
<mike__> it loads like it wants to, but nothing happens
<hsystem-x> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik__> is it a good idea to copy all the fonts from windows installation n copy em to the fonts:/fonts/system or in private user fonts directory?...wud it make diplay of fonts better or not much different?
<mike__> fdoving: do you have any expierance with frostwire?
<fdoving> mike__: yes, i have it installed.
<OptimusRex> still having display issues even after configuring the card on xorg
<TS5001> no change with konqueror :(
<OptimusRex> anyone with an idea what is happening
<mike__> so whats wrong with it?
<OptimusRex> cant change from 640x480
<Yorokobi> !fixres | OptimusRex
<ubotu> OptimusRex: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<omega_point> somebody here uses VMD?
<OptimusRex> ok let me try
<jhutchins_lt> What's the proper procedure for requesting that a package be updated?
<andreamordini> could someone help me? i want to use ekiga with voipbuster
<fdoving> jhutchins_lt: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<budluva> if im on a fairly newer laptop with an ati card could someone suggest to me whether i should go with beryl or compiz as a composite manager?
<kevin> are you using the proprietary ati driver?
<kevin> i don't think it supports composite
<jhutchins_lt> fdoving: Thank you.  audacity needs to be updated.
<jhutchins_lt> fdoving: Ok, I guess what I want to request is a backport.  Don't know why the current release of audacity wasn't included.
<kane_> Is there some kind of known bug in firefox that sometimes you have to like unmaximize/maximize a page to get it to render it?
<jhutchins_lt> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<jhutchins_lt> How do you find the maintainer of a package?
<fdoving> jhutchins_lt: i think the backport policy requires the new version to first be in the development repositories, now gutsy.
<Yorokobi> jhutchins_lt: Audacity Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<fdoving> jhutchins_lt: find the package in adept and click the blue arrow. or use 'apt-cache show <pkg>'
<jhutchins_lt> Ok.  Mandriva's cooker bot has a :maint function that'll return that.
<fdoving> it's rarely needed i guess.
<jhutchins_lt> !info audacity gutsy
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<OptimusRex> ubotu, i tried the line you gave me but the screen just went black and the machine rebooted. When I logged back in, the resolution was still locked at 640x480
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: ubotu is a bot
<Yorokobi> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TS5001> Any ideas why konqueror still isn working? :(
<Arwen> !notworking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<OptimusRex> Oh! Ok. Thanks.. ubotu, please advice about my display problems.
<fdoving> TS5001: isn't working? how?
<Arwen> OptimusRex, I assume you have the generic nvidia bad resolution problem?
<TS5001> fdoving: when I try to acces any page, the message 'error loading ...' instntly appears
<fdoving> TS5001: do you use knetworkmanager?
<OptimusRex> i have an integrated intel graphics and tried setting it to i810 since that is what showed on the display settings page in system settings
<TS5001> fdoving: If i start it, nothing happens oO
<Yorokobi> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<fdoving> TS5001: do you use knetworkmanager?
<OptimusRex> how do I install it?
<TS5001> fdoving: no, becaurse It doesn't start when I click on it
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: 'sudo apt-get install 915resolution'
<tuco> Hello guys. What is the command to download and install a  new kerm
<TS5001> fdoving: I used kppp
<tuco> new kernel sorry.
<Arwen> !packages | OptimusRex
<fdoving> TS5001: ok, do you have knetworkmanager running?
<ubotu> OptimusRex: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<TS5001> fdoving: I don'i know, If I click on the knetworkmanager icon nothing happens
<fdoving> TS5001: ok, the icon is there right?
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, what it looks like is that Mandriva is distributing the beta branch, 1.3.x, and ubuntu has stuck with the "stable" branch 1.2.x.
<fdoving> TS5001: right-click on it and quit. then try konqueror again.
<OptimusRex> installing. Is there a way I can save these chats?
<OptimusRex> after installing, do I need to do anything else?
<TS5001> fdoving: well, i refered to the icon in K->Internet
<TS5001> fdoving: oh, no, it was running
<fdoving> TS5001: ah, i refer to the icon in the systray, usually lower right corner, by the clock.
<tuco> command to download and install new kernel please people!
<fdoving> tuco: kmenu -> system -> adept package manager.
<jhutchins_lt> !find audacity-unstable
<ubotu> Package/file audacity-unstable does not exist in feisty
<TS5001> fdoving: now I've quit it - IT WORKS :)
<OptimusRex> installed the apt. What next
<TS5001> fdoving: thx :)
<tuco> Ok what is the latest kernel available fdowing?
<fdoving> TS5001: great, you're welcome. :)
<jrick> \msg Nickserve IDENTIFY n1zi8gbx
<jrick> oops.
<jhutchins_lt> jrick: I know your password!
<fdoving> tuco: what's your ubuntu version?
<just-this-time> when I mount an iso can I write to mounted directory and thus change iso image?
<Yorokobi> tuco: 2.6.20-15-generic
<fdoving> jrick: might want to change that password.
<jrick> yeah, thought so
<jhutchins_lt> just-this-time: Look for info on remastering iso's.
<jrick> how?
<Arwen> OptimusRex, open a terminal and run "man 915resolution"
<just-this-time> in k3b jhutchins_lt ?
<TS5001> fdoving: but do I always have to quit this before I can surf the web now?
<jhutchins_lt> jrick: /msg nickserv help
<fdoving> jrick: first identify with your password, then /msg nickserv help set password
<jhutchins_lt> just-this-time: No, it's still not a simple process.  Basically I believe you have to extract the files from the image, change them, then re-create the image.
<fdoving> TS5001: if networkmanager is in a disconnected state, yes. KDE asks knetworkmanager if it's connected or not. then it relies on that informaiton to be the truth. when it's not you get weird situations.
<jrick> i wanted to get on b/c I saw Mike was back.  Did he git his frostwire problem fixed?
<just-this-time> jhutchins_lt: just an example - in windowz i can drag or delete files to iso opened in winiso5.3 maybe familiar?
<fdoving> TS5001: if you don't often use networks other than with kppp, you can set knetwoorkmanager to not autostart.
<jhutchins_lt> just-this-time: Haven't used Windows for years.
<OptimusRex> I've opened terminal and it's giving me a bunch of instructions but no next move
<TS5001> fdoving: well, I have a small local network
<jhutchins_lt> just-this-time: If that's so, it probably does just what I said, but hides the process from you.
<just-this-time> ;-) you should for referencee and compares jhutchins_lt
<Arwen> just-this-time, wtf is "windowz"? but the correct solution would be to mount the iso, use unionfs, and run mkfs
<jhutchins_lt> just-this-time: No interest in being that frustrated.  I maintain XP machines for an office.
<gediminas> Hello, has anyone tried running "S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl " with wine?
<fdoving> TS5001: then if you plug something in to the networking port knetworkmanager should connect, and give kde network access.
<Arwen> gediminas, no, but I'll query it on appdb right now?
<jhutchins_lt> just-this-time: I use linux because it does what I want it to, not what some corporation thinks I should want to do.  Roxio cured me of Windows.
<just-this-time> ok I maintain equal interest, while my heart is with open systems
<jrick> if mike get's back on, someone tell him to do a sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tuco> Ok that is what I have then. So up to date, thanks guys
<Arwen> gediminas, winehq gives it a "trash" rating on Feisty, so good luck with that...
<just-this-time> sorry offtopic
<Arwen> gediminas, or, actually, reading more... it says you have to switch it to DirectX 8 mode and turn off lighting
<gediminas> I recently got the game from a friend, I managed to run it with wine by accident, but there is no sound
<Arwen> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7377 - that might be enlightening
<gediminas> thanks :)
<Arwen> you have to configure wine's sound in the control panel "winecfg"
<OptimusRex> ubotu, opened 915resolution. What next
<jhutchins_lt> just-this-time: Well, I'm behind the times as usual.  There are several tools that do this, look at http://littlesvr.ca/isomaster/
<Arwen> well well, that's slightly better than using unionfs + mount.iso9660...
<OptimusRex> help. I'm stuck
<just-this-time> tyvm jhutchins_lt , nice as usual
<just-this-time> very nice jhutchins_lt http://littlesvr.ca/isomaster/ wonder it is in repos . apt-cache searching it
<just-this-time> nope
<atidem> re
<Graham> Can the Kubuntu installed shrink an NTFS partition?
<Graham> installer*
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> but not safely
<Arwen> well, nothing can be resized *safely*, but NTFS is particularly iffy
<fdoving> it's very good at deleting ntfs partitions :)
<Graham> Reason being I'm gona give my friend Kubuntu for a try.
<Graham> He seems interested in Linux, although he's barely tech savvy...
<Graham> I dn't figure there's any harm.
<Graham> don't*
<Graham> Seems the IRC connection is draining my spelling ability.
<fdoving> using some windows magic to resize the partition is probably the safest choice.
<Graham> I'd agree.
<mike__> can someone help me install JRE 1.5.X
<jrick> mike i've solved your problem.
<jussi01> !java | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dettoaltrimenti> is there any way to automatically remove config files of packages you've removed?
<budluva> anyone here got c&c3 running in wine yet?
<Arwen> mike__, yes, do you just want to know how? or you got a complication?
<jrick> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<blekos> any idea why Kdar isnt available for feisty fawn?
<luca> hi everyone
<mike__> jrick: which option do i choose?
<jrick> run this, and then select Sun Java
<luca> can someone help me correct a little script for suspend?
<Arwen> budluva, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7440
<jrick> then you can run frostwire
<rdallarmi> hi, I need to have a basic ftp server, which on do I chhose? i just need to login via ftp for each system user (just to their home directory)
<jrick> mike: did it work?
<mike__> so do i choose this one?
<AMDfanboy> hi guys, i think my hard drive is screwed because it takes me forever to load GRUB
<mike__> thats java-6 i need java 1.5
<mike__> oOo i see
<mike__> jrick: this is what it says:
<Graham> Has anybody here tried recommended some form of Linux to friends?
<mike__> Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<jrick> then start Frostwire from kmenu
<heinkel_112> rdallarmi: use ssh, sftp and scp instead of ftp. all is enabled by default in kubuntu
<mike__> jrick: thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AMDfanboy> is there any kind diagnostic programs for linux to see if theres anythign wrong wtih my disk???
<jrick> ur welcome.
<AMDfanboy> hard disk that his
<AMDfanboy> is
<mike__> wait...this is weird
<mike__> jrick: when it loads, it comes up, but then dissaperars
<mike__> *dissapears
<jrick> hmmm
<rdallarmi> heinkel_112 sorry for the misunderstanding, but I was referring to the server, not the cliend, so I should have said what ftpd....
<triade> AMDfanboy: look for "device fitness test" on google
<jrick> I was able to install it...
<jrick> try running frostwire from the terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> filesystem problem, use fsck
<AMDfanboy> www.hitachigst.com/downloads/dft32_user_guide.pdf
<AMDfanboy> is that what u were talking about?
<triade> AMDfanboy: yes
<mike__> Something went wrong with FrostWire.
<mike__> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<mike__> (FrostWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<mike__> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<mike__> java version "1.5.0_08"
<mike__> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<mike__> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_08-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
<mike__> sorry everyone
<triade> AMDfanboy: download the .iso file and boot from it
<jrick> I'm running java 6 (1.6)
<jrick> was java 6 on that menu?
<mike__> yes
<Nickname> hello i have just put Ubuntu 7.04 and i have a small problem with my sound ...my sound card is onboard realtek 5.1 ...i have sound only from the 2 front speakers ...i download alsa gnome but i dont understund how to rule it
<jrick> run that command again and use 6 instead.
<AMDfanboy> iso file from hitachi?  even if its a western digital?  and what about FSCK?
<TeeBaggie> Which is better? AMD or Intel?
<Arwen> AMDfanboy, download your manufacturer's tool
<TeeBaggie> I just got my first intel
<Arwen> AMDfanboy, and fsck repairs filesystem (software) problems
<Arwen> TeeBaggie, matter of opinion. Intel is faster and cheaper if you want a good CPU. For mid and low-range, go with AMD.
<TeeBaggie> yup
<mike__> hmmm this dosent make sence
<jrick> whatL
<jrick> ?
<mike__> when i close out of the terminal, frostwire closees too
<TeeBaggie> synaptic I found a good deal on a 350$ cpu at fry's with a motherboard, so i went ahead and go tit
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: i would like to add "currently" to your processor comment
<luca> mike_ that's normal
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, yes
<mike__> oh...thats normal?
<jrick> yeah, that's because your running it as a terminal app.
<Arwen> it fluctuates... in the P4 era, AMD was king
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<jrick> isn't it on your kmenu?
<triade> AMDfanboy: Or look for "ultimate boot disk" .... great stuff.
<jrick> you can run it from there
<mike__> oh i see
<Daisuke_Ido> up until the CD line, amd was on top, intel took it back, and who knows what amd's new architecture will do
<mike__> it stays up when i load it from the K menu
<jrick> good. anything else wierd?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, Intel, of course, has new plans too :-)
<mike__> hmm let me check. lol
<mike__> its workin
<jrick> great!
<jrick> any other Q's?
<luca> can someone help me making a script for suspend function?
<mike__> umm one more, how do i install the latest version of flash?
<jrick> what browser?
<Arwen> mike__, download it from adobe.com
<luca> mike_ just go into adept_manager and select flash-plugin-nonfree (the name is this or similar)
<jrick> and what version of ubuntu?
<mike__> konquerer
<mike__> Edgy 6.10
<jrick> oh
<jrick> feisty automatically downloads it.
<luca> uh?
<mcgregor> hi all
<luca> I had to install it manually from synaptic O_o
<mike__> i've tried to download it and install it for some time now, but never got it
<mcgregor> i have a problem with KTorrent
<Arwen> and I didn't bother using the dl script.... so much easier to just download the tar....
<mcgregor> can someone help me
<jrick> mike: yeah, in edgy it should be in the repos.
<mike__> repos?
<jrick> repositories.
<jrick> open adept manager
<mike__> wheres that
<jrick> under kmenu - system
<mike__> okay its open
<jrick> hold on, finding package
<mike__> oh okay
<mcgregor> if i forget to close my torrents when i open the pc the ubuntu is working very hard
<jrick> search for flash
<mcgregor> i go in konsole and i do killall ktorrent
<mike__> okay done
<jrick> and try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<mike__> from Adobe?
<jrick> yeah.
<mcgregor> then it's working the ubuntu
<mike__> mmk found it
<mike__> it says Installed
<jrick> does flash work in firefox?
<mike__> but when i try to watch a video on youtube or anything like that it says i need a new version of flash
<mike__> no
<jrick> huh.
<pilar> Good evening everyone
<ubuntu> hey guys, i was trying to install kubuntu feisty on my laptop - the partition resize failed and now my ntfs partition has disappeared :/
<mcgregor> and new i need to open the ktorrent is not working and the ubuntu is workicg very hard again
<mike__> and for some reason firefox will unexpetantly close, so i just never use it
<mcgregor> can someone help me
<mcgregor> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<pilar> I installed correctly an without problems kubuntu feisty on my laptop
<pilar> But I have some problems to solve: the most important is that I cannot ear any sound
<Arwen> Davidoff, so restore from backup?
<jrick> in konqueror, settings - configure - plugins
<pilar> My laptop is an Acer with amd turion 64
<pilar> and the audio device is an MCP51
<jrick> mike: what folders are scanned?
<pilar> from nVidia
<pilar> any idea?
<Arwen> pilar, you can't hear any sound from NVIDIA? if your video card is silent, I consider that a good thing (tm)
<AMDfanboy> hmmmmm, i didnt intend for this install to be official so i rushed through the options and i think  i skipped making a root password?
<Davidoff> Arwen: thanks wiseguy
<AMDfanboy> know what it would be or how i can make one?
<Arwen> AMDfanboy, there is no root password
<mike__> im lost
<Arwen> Davidoff, you have a better solution? stop being arrogant.
<Arwen> !rootsudo | AMDfanboy
<ubotu> AMDfanboy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AMDfanboy> so hit su and then just enter/
<jrick> in konqueror, open settings
<pilar> my sound card aparently is from nVidia Corporation
<jrick> then configure
<mike__> okay done
<Arwen> Ubuntu doesn't use su, it uses sudo
<jrick> and click plugins
<pilar> product: MCP51 High Definition Audio
<pilar> vendor: nVidia Corporation
<jrick> what folders are scanned?
<pilar> now let's go to the point
<mike__> oh i see
<Arwen> pilar, ok, one sec
<mike__> well my resolution is really big for some reason, and it wont change, so i cant see that far down
<mike__> it happend a long time ago, and no one has been able to helo me
<AMDfanboy> thanks, i'm reading that
<mike__> jrick: would you be able to help me out with that instead of the flash?
<jrick> what's your res set to?
<AMDfanboy> got it thanks!
<pilar> mmmm
<jrick> did that happen when you installed kubuntu?
<mike__> 640x480
<mike__> yeah
<Arwen> pilar, have you tried the nforce drivers from nvidia?
<mike__> well i took it to a computer shop and they installed it
<pilar> how can I see what's my version of alsa
<Arwen> it seems your chipset is nvidia based (a bad thing)
<pilar> Arwen, no
<mike__> it was fine there, but then when i plugged it in here, it changed
<jrick> is your moniter set correctly?
<mike__> how can i find out?
<Arwen> pilar, how do you have an nvidia sound card without an nvidia motherboard?
<AMDfanboy> ok, so i ran fsck
<pilar> I don't know
<jrick> in your system settings, click moniter & display
<AMDfanboy> it did a bunch of stuff like this
<pilar> I bought the laptop complete
<mike__> okay
<AMDfanboy> Clearing orphaned inode 7422564 (uid=1000, gid=1000, mode=0100644, size=1066466)
<AMDfanboy> Clearing orphaned inode 7407626 (uid=0, gid=0, mode=0100644, size=857505)
<Arwen> pilar, try "alsactl -v" - that'll show your alsa version
<jrick> then click the hardware tab.
<AMDfanboy> like 20 of those
<AMDfanboy> and then this...
<mike__> okay
<jrick> you need administrator mode on.
<AMDfanboy>      /dev/hda1: clean, 95834/9486336 files, 921667/18970749 blocks
<Arwen> pilar, also, try loading the alsa drivers with "modprobe sound_hda_intel"
<mike__> okay done
<jrick> now you can change your monitor settings
<[GuS] > ^Hi guys... one question... is there a problem with Samba in feisty? i cant share feiles/printers.. and the same configuration were working on Edgy...
<AMDfanboy> so it says clean?
<mike__> well the little bar thing to change the res. wont move
<pilar> Module sound dha_intel not found
<jrick> are you administrator?
<mike__> jrick: under size and positioning
<mike__> jrick
<mike__> jrick: yes i am
<sercik> ciao
<Arwen> pilar, oops, it's "modprobe snd_hda_intel" on Ubuntu
<pilar> ;)
<Arwen> that command needs root/sudo
<jrick> click the hardware tab
<pilar> I know that is with sudo
<mike__> okay
<pilar> done
<jrick> and configure your monitor.
<mike__> what do i change the monitor ti
<mike__> *to
<jrick> what is your moddel?
<pilar> I have no sound still
<Arwen> pilar, hmm... kernel version?
<mike__> its an Emachines
<pilar> 2.6.20-15-generic
<Cugel> Anyone know how I can improve the way my fonts look? (KDE) -- I read a thread on ubuntuforums but I lost the link.
<Arwen> hrmm
<jrick> click detect monitor
<pilar> I am reading this:
<pilar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239995&page=3
<mike__> it says Plug and plau
<mike__> *plau
<mike__> ****Play
<jrick> ok, that's usb
<Arwen> pilar, yeah, you had an mcp51? or was it an mcp61?
<pilar> But my english is not very well I don't see anything relevant
<pilar> I have an mcp51
<Yorokobi> Cugel: Kmenu > system settings > Appearance > Fonts > Use anti-aliasing for fonts
<mike__> so what do i do?
<jrick> is Plug and Play selected?
<mike__> yes
<Cugel> I use anti-aliasing -- I'll play with the hinting (what do you _you_ have for hinting settings?)
<jrick> go back to the screen res screen
<jrick> any change?
<mike__> nope
<jrick> ok, this may get messy
<Arwen> pilar, hmm, I'll keep looking for you, but I'm no expert :-(
<Yorokobi> Cugel: I use sub-pixel hinting (RGB), no exclusions, full hinting style
<jrick> you may need to reconfigure your x server
<mike__> im scared....
<pilar> Ok Arwen, thanks so much
<mike__> whats that
<jrick> open a konsole
<pilar> You have been very kind
<jrick> x is the underlying windowing environment
<pilar> ;)
<Arwen> pilar, oh yeah, in the meantime, you can use oss as your audio path (don't ask me how)
<mike__> okay its open
<pilar> I was reading something about that
<jrick> just a sec
<mike__> mmk
<pilar> let's investigate the way
<Cugel> I think I just need to reboot. Open applications don't change their font on the fly!
<jrick> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mike__> okay a weird screen came up on the terminal
<jrick> I'll guide you through the screens
<mike__> okay
<jrick> what does it say?
<mike__> configure xserver
<jrick> keep your driver the same, just click return.
<jrick> or enter
<mike__> Identifier for your video card:
<pilar> It is amazing
<jrick> same
<pilar> Arwen, I did it
<Arwen> pilar, does it work now?
<mike__> okay now what
<pilar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239995&page=4
<pilar> Read the post from neocoretech
<jrick> let me check, it should be the same until a point. I'll tell you where to stop.
<mike__> okay
<pilar> It says that after load the module you show me he could hear sounds loading in the panel the surround
<pilar> I did it
<Arwen> pilar, did that work?
<pilar> And now I have perfect sound
<pilar> I didn't know I have a 3d sound laptop
<Arwen> ok, so now you in happy land :-)
<pilar> jeje
<jrick> keep the same settings until it asks you for monitor autodetection
<pilar> now I am going to try to solve other things
<jrick> and try to auto detect.
<pilar> thanks so much really
<mike__> Users of PowerPC machines, and users of any computer with multiple video  
<mike__>   devices, should specify the BusID of the video card in an accepted        
<mike__>   bus-specific format.                                                      
<mike__>  
<mike__> it wont let me click okay anymore
<jrick> huh, wierd
<jrick> oh, try tab to switch between widgets
<ubuntu_> hallo
<ubuntu_> help me please
<ubuntu_> im installing windows and i lost my boot manager
<ubuntu_> how can i re install the boot manager?
<mike__> crap i got out of it
<LinkCanabico> ubuntu use the rescue mode of the install cd
<ubuntu_> theres no rescue mode in my cd
<jrick> back to it yet?
<mike__> no it wont let me back
<mike__> it says its in use
<ubuntu_> help me please how to use grub?
<jrick> huh.
<mike__> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<jrick> does anyone know how to unlock it?
<LinkCanabico> are you totaly shure about the rescue mode?
<ubuntu_> huh?
<jrick> i've had this problem with adept/apt-get
<Froggy[dhraak] > where is KDE's weather kicker applet
<jrick> ummmmmm...
<jrick> let me see.....
<mike__> okay
<ubuntu_> help me please
<ubuntu_> how to get my boot manager back
<LinkCanabico> use the install cd there is a moment were you usualy a part were you can select the rescur mode there all you have to do is tipe "linux rescue" and it will mount your system then "chroot" to the plase it mounted
<miel> hello
<jrick> try sudo
<jrick> try sudo fuser -v /var/cahce/debconf/config.dat
<eguzkia> hello someone knows somenthing to convert a divx into a dvd
<jrick> this will tell you what process is using it
<mike__> okay
<lucky_lucas> hi, do you know a reliable cross platform and nat through, visio conference programm ?
<pilar> Well, my next problem is in relation to beryl
<LinkCanabico> ubuntu then "cd  /boot" "grub install XXX" were XXX is the hard drive you want grub to install
<pilar> can I have support to that here?
<mike__> wait...im lost again
<Arwen> eguzkia, don't try it, just buy an XVid compliant DVD player...
<jordo23> Everytime I try to unzip a file through KDE I get errors. Which packages do you need?
<LinkCanabico> jordo23 waths the error?
<Arwen> that said, try kmediafactory
<eguzkia> Arwen: why?
<lucky_lucas> jordo23:  Do you use ark ?
<mike__> jrick: im lost, tell me what to do again
<jrick> sudo fuser -v /var/cahce/debconf/config.dat
<Arwen> eguzkia, every time you convert a media file, it loses quality
<jrick> does this work?
<Iwonder|too> tovidgui is finally working for vid encoding
<pilar> my problem is that I cannot see any window decorations
<jordo23> lucky_lucas: Yeah....what ever is default through Kubuntu
<lucky_lucas> jordo23: ok can you launch it through a konsole
<eguzkia> Arwen: yes but this is not important for me now
<lucky_lucas> jordo23: so you can see a more verbose outuput
<eguzkia> Arwen: can you help me?
<miel> i use the tar command
<miel> sorry, the gunzip command
<jordo23> lucky_lucas: launched it....no console output though
<jrick> ps ax | grep 26509
<mike__> jrick:
<mike__> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<mike__> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo
<mike__> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<mike__> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<mike__>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<lucky_lucas> jordo23: ok
<lucky_lucas> are you sure your zip file is correct ?
<Arwen> eguzkia, then use that package I pointed out, kmediafactory
<jordo23> lucky_lucas: Happens on most of them....
<lucky_lucas> jordo23: and which version of ark do you use
<lucky_lucas> jordo23: ok
<jrick> I'll be right back, don't leave.
<jordo23> lucky_lucas: 2.6.4
<mike__> okay
<lucky_lucas> jordo23: on kde 3.5.6 I guess
<eguzkia> Arwen: this can create a dvd from adivx?
<eguzkia> Arwen: this can create a dvd from a divx?
<jordo23> lucky_lucas: Yeah....kubuntu feisty
<Arwen> "a divx"? wtf? and yes, it can create DVDs...
<LinkCanabico> jordo23,lucky_lucas are the files plain zip or 7zip because 7zip neads an extra packege
<jordo23> LinkCanabico: no....regular compressed files...
<jrick> ok, I'm back, try rebooting.
<jordo23> brb....will be away trying solutions....back in a few
<jrick> this will kill the process.
<LinkCanabico> OK let me know
<jrick> hopefully.
<lucky_lucas> jordo23:  ok HL when you're back
<mike__> okay
<mike__> brb
<froggie> any idea how i can delete all temporary files ? dont even know where they are located, tried 'locate temp', but it creates a massive list with 'template' folders, which isn't what i'm looking for. also: when trying to remove programs i get 'kdadept (or something) is already running, but it isnt, and even a reboot doesnt help it.
<Daisuke_Ido> take a look in /tmp
<froggie> coolthanks:-)
<soulrider> froggie: temporary as in internet temporary ?
<froggie> yeah, any temp files
<jordo23> lucky_lucas: will do
<froggie> need qiuck diskspace...
<soulrider> well, those must be in your home directory
<soulrider> froggie:  check out filelight, it will show you where your space is going
<Daisuke_Ido> froggie: clean your apt cache
<froggie> filelight, apt cache
<froggie> hm, k, looking :-)
<mike__> jrick: okay im backl
<jrick> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<manta> salut
<mike__> okay it works again
<jrick> continue with the defaults
<jrick> until monitor autodetection
<mike__> just hit enter untill...?
<mike__>  Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server  
<mike__>   may be configured to perform some operations, such as video mode          
<mike__>   switching, via the kernel's framebuffer driver.                           
<mike__>                                                                             
<mike__>   In theory, either approach should work, but in practice, sometimes one    
<mike__>   does and the other does not.  Enabling this option is the safe bet, but   
<mike__>   feel free to turn it off if it appears to cause problems.
<mike__> SORRY EVERYONE. =/
<jrick> keep default
<jrick> enter
<mike__> use kernel framebuffer device interface'?
<mike__> yes or no
<mike__> those are my choicse
<jrick> yes
<mike__> okay
<jrick> now what?
<mike__> default keyboard layout
<mike__> yes or no
<jrick> can't you just click enter to keep default?
<mike__>  Choose this option if you want the keyboard layout to be redetected.  Do  
<mike__>   not choose it if you want to keep your current layout.                    
<mike__>                                                                             
<mike__>   Autodetect keyboard layout?
<jrick> no
<luca> hi everyone
<jrick> if you like your layout :)
<jrick> next?
<mike__> Mouse protocol
<luca> can someone help me set my kubuntu so that it loads my fat32 partitions automatically at startup, without me having to do it manually with nautilus and always giving my admin password?
<mike__> ImPS/2
<mike__> ExplorerPS/2
<jrick> just click enter for the selected one
<mike__> X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default:
<jrick> just click enter
<jrick> those settings highlighted are the ones you are currently using
<mike__> Write default Files section to configuration file?
<mike__> oh okay
<jrick> enter
<mike__> okay im at monitor auto detection
<jrick> yes
<mike__> click yes?
<jrick> yeah
<mike__> sorry if im asking stupid questions
<jrick> thats ok
<mike__> i dont wanna screw around with somthing that will mess up my pc
<mike__> Generic Monitor
<BluesKaj> mike__: there are no stipid questions ....however , some of the answers could be :)
<jrick> type your moniter model
<mike__> all i know is that its made from emachines
<jrick> ok, just type that.
<mike__> Video modes to be used by the X server:
<sercik> please.. i'm able to choose resolution but non the good refresh
<jrick> do you know that resolutions it can handle?
<mike__> no i dont
<mike__> i know i need 800x600
<eXistenz> is it recommended to upgrade to feisty?
<luca> mike_ you should seriously backup your xorg.conf if you're working on it...
<jrick> ok, select 1280 X 1024, along with the three that are already selected.
<jrick> these are standards
<jrick> how old is your monitor?
<jrick> and how big?
<mike__> these are the ones with *'s next to them
<jrick> yes
<linux_> cual es la pagina en espaol?
<jrick> use <space> to select
<mike__> 1024x800
<mike__> 800x600
<mike__> 640x480
<jrick> add 1280 X 1024
<jrick> your monitor can probably handle this
<jrick> probably :)
<mike__> dosent the * mean its already added?
<jrick> yes
<mike__> then i dont need to add it again
<jrick> ok, if the resolutions are selected, press enter.
<Arwen> jrick, 1280x1024 is non-standard.... mike__, try 1600x1200
<jrick> that's kinda big.
<Arwen> na, not at all
<linux_> hola
<Arwen> standard 4:3 resolution... unless, does he have a crappy LCD or a laptop?
<jujimufu> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<jujimufu> thanks ubotu
<jujimufu> :P
<jrick> most peoples are 1280*1024 and 1024*768
<jrick> although mine is 1600*1200
<mike__> wait
<mike__> so select 1600x1200
<mike__> isnt that really big?
<jrick> yes
<Arwen> mike__, yeah, if your monitor is decent, it should support it
<MuJ> no
<linux_> alguien me ayuda
<Arwen> and no, it's not big at all
<mike__> oh okay
<Arwen> 1920x1200 is big
<jujimufu> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mike__> jrick: now what?
<jrick> wait mike
<mike__> okay
<dani> hi
<jrick> did you enter?
<Arwen> mike__, yeah, so if 1600x1200 doesn't work, then try 1280x1024
<dani> I have a prob with the sound in flash
<mike__> i pressed space to add 1600x1200
<linux_> hola
<mike__> do i push enter?
<jrick> ok, how many inches diagonally is your monitor?
<jrick> the screen
<mike__> umm....hold on
<linux_> alguien sabes la pagina de espaol?
<lupo> will installation and usage of automatix2 break the upgrading from feisty to next release
<Tm_T> !es | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mike__> 16 in.
<jrick> select both 1600*1200 and 1224*1028
<jujimufu> did anyone else feel a great change from edgy 6.10 to feisty fawn 7.04, or is it just me?
<jrick> 1280
<jujimufu> I think feisty has become like, 10 times more userfriendly that kubuntu has ever been
<mike__> there isnt a 1224x1028
<jrick> 1280
<mike__> 1280x1028
<jrick> typo
<mike__> there isnt a 1280x1028
<jrick> ok once you have those selected + the bottom three, enter
<mike__> 1280x1024
<jrick> yes
<mike__> oh okay
<mike__> what do i choose?
<mike__> medium, simple, or advanced
<jrick> do you have a crt (big) or flat pannel?
<mike__> crt
<jrick> simple
<mike__> about 14 in.
<mike__> or 15 in
<mike__> 17 in
<mike__> 19-20 in
<mike__> 21 in
<mike__> 17 or 15
<jrick> I have the list, try 17 or 15
<jrick> either should work
<mike__> Write monitor sync ranges to the configuration file?
<mike__> yes or no
<jrick> what's highlighted?
<mike__> yes
<jrick> yes
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> (what's this game?)
<jrick> 24
<mike__> Desired default color depth in bits:
<jrick> 24
<mike__> ok
<premier> can someone recomend a good ide for java besides eclipse?
<mike__> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<mike__>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070504172432
<jrick> premier: kdevelop or netbeans
<jrick> um, sure backup. that sounds safe
<mike__> how do i do backup?
<jrick> oh wait, nevermind.
<jrick> I was stupid.
<mike__> oh ok
<mike__> now what
<jrick> typing...
<mike__> ok
<jrick> to restart X server, do a <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace>.  Make sure you have all your open files saved.  it will look like you just logged out.  You'll know real fast if something went wrong ;)
<mike__> okay hope this worked!!!!!!!!!!
<jrick> if he doesn't return, he's a gonner.
<jrick> I hope my advice was good.
<linux_> como era ubuntu en espaol
<jrick> uh oh. taking a while.
<jrick> this can't be good.
<intelikey> who knows all about  unionfs   and   using ramdisks   ?
<jrick> if his x server is messed up, hopefully he knows to use his kubuntu cd.
<sercik> how can i change resolution monitor
<intelikey> jrick or irssi
<linux_> ubuntu en espaol
<linux_> por favor
<jrick> yeah?
<jrick> no idea
<linux_> ah
<Tm_T> !es | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> Tm_T im building a live cd   and i'm not sure how to setup the unionfs to make /etc and /tmp writable    can you point me in the right dirrection ?
<Tm_T> intelikey: I have no idea =)
<Tm_T> sorry
<intelikey> k
<Tm_T> but good luck with it
<intelikey> :)
<jrick> I feel bad if mike's configuration won't let him back in.
<Tm_T> I think it's time for me to go, the moon is light in my way ->
<ubuntu> somebody can tell me how can i connect me to the undernet
<TiLK> Hello. Need help with found mobile phone in KMobileTools connected via IrDA. I can transfer files via OBEX for example with Konqueror. But KMobileTools cant find the phone.
<ubuntu> ??
<TiLK> Also when I tipe "irdadump" into konsole, I see that connection is established.
<intelikey> that seems to be all i'm lacking.  i have already burned the first succesful test run   but i omited any way for /etc/ and /tmp/ to be writable on the live boot....     i know unionfs and a ramdisk is all i need but i'm totally blank on where to start on that.
<TiLK> I spent some time also on KMailSupport but without ducces.
<feffer> Hi all, I'm having a problem in Fiesty. I lost my gui
<feffer> Problem involves nvidia drivers
<feffer> I was getting interlacing on screen
<feffer> Any ideas
<feffer> refresh rate was defaulting to 43 interlace
<BluesKaj> feffer:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the konsole
<feffer> BluesKaj: will that reset xorg?
<BluesKaj> when you get to the monitor setup choose advanced
<joshua__> no mike, boo hoo.
<BluesKaj> yes feffer
<roadfish> Have Kubutu on two computer. Am getting "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" on my 350MHz computer but not my AMD 2300 computer. Any tips on fixing?
<feffer> BluesKaj: I think I made it worse because setting 85 Hz wouldn't stick
<feffer> had to change it each reboot
<feffer> screen was ok then, but not persistent
<feffer> finally, I made a mistake and installed an older nvidia driver, 8776
<feffer> After that I lost the gui
<BluesKaj> that's way too high , feffer..try 75
<feffer> I did 75 didn't persist either
<feffer> BluesKaj:  first I think I need to get the gui back
<intelikey> roadfish dmesg   shed any light ?
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<intelikey> feffer if you reconfig the thing and edit xorg.conf and add a comment it should stop ubuntu from re configuring it each boot
<intelikey> or knock out the wacom junk
<intelikey> that would work just as well
<feffer> intelikey: OK, I'll try that. How do I get my original nvidia drivers back?
<intelikey> feffer origenal ?
<intelikey> the   'nv'  driver ?
<feffer> No, nvidia 1.0-9631
<intelikey> same way you got it the first time ?
<feffer> I lost the gui, after downgrading it to 8776
<feffer> intelikey: that happened when I upgraded to Fiesty
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<feffer> OK, thanks, I'll check that
<intelikey> feffer idk   feisty seems to be quite problematic.   almost as much so as previous releases;  or maybe more...
<intelikey> most people that can do (or stand to do) default everything    it seems to work for them.
<feffer> intelikey: well, if all else fails, I have a back to Edgy
<feffer> backup to Edgy
<intelikey> i stood under you
<feffer> intelikey: my box is about 5 years old, and the graphics card seems to be less supported lately
<feffer> maybe time to get a new box and "freeze" the older one at Edgy
<intelikey> yeah i have an old riva128  tried once to install the propritary driver...  failed miserably and gave up.
<lettuce> what's the easiest way to install video card drivers in kubuntu?
<feffer> intelikey: thanks for the help. I'll reboot and try those suggestions
<intelikey> lettuce use the free ones supplied
<lettuce> what do you mean
<intelikey> lettuce that's the easiest way
<intelikey> lettuce use the free ones supplied by ubuntu and already installed
<lettuce> you mean my drivers are already installed?
<intelikey> do you have a gui ?
<lettuce> ya
<intelikey> then a driver is installed
<intelikey> what kind of card is it ?
<lettuce> but well just because I have a gui doesn't mean a driver is installed
<lettuce> it's an nvidia 660
<lettuce> *6600
<santa_> hi
<santa_> anybody usin qgis?
<intelikey> yeah it does.  you are using the   'nv'  driver installed but ubuntu
<intelikey> if you want the propritary driver see the link from ubotu  !nv
<lettuce> ya, the propritary driver is wht i ment
<lettuce> !nv
<intelikey> !nv | lettuce
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> lettuce: please see above
<roadfish> intelikey: nothing in dmseg about the file protocol problem. but I do see something about kio in ~/.xsession-errors ... could this be relevant?
<santa_> and grass?
<santa_> can't run grass rom qgis
<santa_> can't run grass from qgis
<santa_> bye
<lettuce> wtf
<intelikey> roadfish could be.  i'm not well versed in kio
<lettuce> lpoop
<phpcode> lol
<lettuce> weeeeeeeeee
<Daisuke_Ido> that was...  insane
<SSJ_GZ> Like a fireworks show
<lettuce> poor man's fireworks
<SSJ_GZ> But using text
<phpcode> what was that? :S
<Daisuke_Ido> phpcode: server crash?
<phpcode> i dont know. thats why im asking ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> or a server restart
<lettuce> does kubuntu feisty have a quick and easy way to install drivers like ubuntu does?
<thefirstdude> firestorms in kentucky broke a cable
<nuu> hi
<nuu> beside the ~/.kde/Autostart directory, where can programs be put to get them to automatically run on kde logon ?
<thefirstdude>  /etc/init.d/
<nuu> on kde logon ??
<thefirstdude> nuu...dono
<nuu> init.d contains all init scripts, that get called from the relative rcX.d symlink when the system enters the X runlevel
<nuu> i'm talking about KDE, not system
<gjo> ciao non capisco
<thefirstdude> your right, i'm wrong, your smart, I'm stupid, your strong, I'm weak...
<nuu> gjo: #ubuntu-it
<Firippu> can somebody help me installing fluxbox // i got it installed but gnome is starting
<gjo> mi aiuti
<nuu> !it | gjo
<ubotu> gjo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gjo> ciao a tutti
<gjo> grazie
<nuu> np
<Alonea> Ok, I see a lot of people talking about this vmware thing, and I don't understand what its exact purpose is. I went to website, but I still don't get it.
<morvok> alonea: what do you mean?
<nuu> vmware is a software that virtualizes your hardware, in that it creates a "virtual machine" where you can run an operating system inside another one
<Alonea> morvok: what is vmware? what does it do? why are people using it so much?
<nuu> for instance, you can run linux from within windows
<nuu> or vice-versa
<Alonea> nuu: ok, thats pretty near. could you run Mac OS X inside linux?
<Alonea> nuu: neat
<Dragnslcr> Actually, now that you mention it
<roadfish> can kio messages in ~/.xsession-errors be relevent to a "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" message?
<nuu> with the due amount of tweaking, you can for sure run mac osx inside windows
<nuu> theoretically the same applies to linux
<morvok> running 10 different OS's at once on the same computer at the same time.. good for serving, research and development and application development
<Dragnslcr> Is there a free version of VMWare that can run a Windows VM inside Linux? I haven't been much attention lately
<morvok> yes
<Chousuke> Dragnslcr: VMWare server
<Alonea> nuu: ok, I will have to try that out sometime. Is it free?
<Alonea> nuu: I have been looking at Mac, but I don't want to have to buy a mac computer to use it when I already have a computer.
<morvok> Alonea: some are
<Alonea> morvok: ok, is there some place that would explain how I could use this thing, get it, and so on?
<Dragnslcr> Chousuke- is it the vmware-server-kernel-modules package, or is it only available for download from the VMWare site?
<kane_> does kubuntu have any good dc client available?
<morvok> Alonea: vmware.com.
<|ericsson|> is there an irc-client for command-line useage?
<nuu> Alonea: mac os x under vmware is not exactly easy to get up and running. you may want to look at http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware_how_to to get a first idea
<morvok> Alonea: also for a truely free virtual machine. Qemu: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<nuu> bear in mind this is way more complex than running any other OS within a virtual machine
#kubuntu 2007-05-05
<Dragnslcr> You happen to know offhand if VMWare is better or worse than Wine for performance (or just in general)?
<Alonea> morvok: ok, I will look at that too. the main thing is, I do so many different things and its like, not just one OS can satisfy all the things I want to do.
<nuu> typically you just create a standard virtual machine, put your installation cd in the drive, and start the VM
<Dragnslcr> I have an Athlon AM2, which supposedly has a lot of optimizations for virtual machines
<morvok> Alonea: than virtual machines could be perfect for you :)
<Alonea> morvok: indeed. I am already dual booting windows and linux as it is. Also, what is the difference between VM Server and VM Player?
<morvok> vm player is for binary applications.. vmServer is for running a complete OS.
<Alonea> morvok: ok. thanks. I will try this after dinner. hopefully I wont screw everything up
<morvok> Alonea: good luck..
<Dragnslcr> morvok- you know offhand if VMWare server is in the repository?
<morvok> Dragnslcr: It won't be becuase its not a free liciense
<Dragnslcr> Ah, gotcha
<morvok> Dragnslcr: I believe Qemu is though.
<morvok> Dragnslcr: it a wee bit more difficult to manage though.
<morvok> no GUI either.
<Dragnslcr> There's a vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 package in restricted/misc
<jussi01> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tatters> I found this howto only took 5 mins to setup V easy http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<jussi01> netsplit
<jussi01> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> cute
<roym> lol
<jussi01> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daisuke_Ido> can we get a little server maintenance?
<Dragnslcr> I think that's what we are getting
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, a little more CAREFUL server maintenance :)
<Dragnslcr> Nice, thanks tatters
<Filthpig> hi all
<jussi01> !hi | Filthpig
<ubotu> Filthpig: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<LinkCanabico> Filthpig Hi
<Filthpig> I want to turn one of my harddrives off (as in cut power, not umount).. I remember once I booted the kernel with the -no-acpi flag, and then that specific drive turned itself off when not active (which reduced the noise from my computer quite remarkably)... Now I want to disable the disk without using the -no-acpi flag
<Filthpig> does anyone know how to do this?
<baskitcaise> Filthpig: have a look at hdparm, this can shutdown disks and stuff like acoustic management assuming your drive handles it
<tatters> o0(pull the plug)
<sichemist> baskitcaise: Except it doesn't work with the new kernels-- They set every drive up as scsi
<Filthpig> hehe tatters, I'd like to, but I need the disk to wake up when I need it
<Filthpig> which it did with -no-acpi
<Dragnslcr> Speaking of which, will Kubuntu autodetect a new SATA hard drive if I plug one in?
<Filthpig> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> !S-ata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-ata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> hm
<LinkCanabico> Filthpig abut the autodetect YES
<k3ks> Hi!
<k3ks> I've got a problem
<Filthpig> LinkCanabico: I did not ask about autodetect :p
<k3ks> this problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2579757#post2579757
<LinkCanabico> sory it wass ment to Dragnslcr:
<Dragnslcr> LinkCanabico- thanks
<k3ks> i already askedt it in other channels, but no one knew a solution
<Dragnslcr> I still have some files I have to pull off my old Windows box
<k3ks> has anybody a cluehow to solfe it?
<k3ks> solve
<tatters> My second hard drive is 114 GB  NTFS, been using it as main storrage for docs/music films etc had no problems so far using ntfs-ng
<k3ks> does anyone know about berl problems on kubuntu feisty?
<k3ks> problems like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2579757#post2579757
* NightBird had a slight problem with the ntfs driver in kubuntu... in that it allowed me to label a directory something that windows doesn't like, so I can't access it in windows... in kubuntu, it was able to access it fine, but not in windows
<sichemist> NightBird: Can you rename it under linux?
<NightBird> sichemist, probably...
<NightBird> I've had too many problems with getting grub to work right that I haven't had the chance to reboot into linux yet
<sichemist> I imagine that would be the easiest solution
<Filthpig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NightBird> I guess I could probably go with a live cd and do it then
<sichemist> NightBird: That's what I would do.
<SubOne> where can i go for information on how to get a digital camera working because digikam cannot get the images from it
<sichemist> SubOne: I usually try google: Linux+cameraname
<SubOne> sichemist: I have googled.
<sichemist> What's the camera?
<SubOne> Kodak EasyShare v530
<sichemist> SubOne: Another possible workaround is to buy a card reader for whatever memory device your camera uses.
<sichemist> I prefer the cardreaders myself
<SubOne> Right, I'd prefer to have the camera read...
<tatters> hmm Kodak notsoeasytoshareonlinux
<SubOne> Unfortunately I don't have a job atm, can't go buy hardware
<anon32> anyone know of an offline swf player?
<tatters> any browser me thinks
<tatters> as long as it supports swf obviously
<Alonea> morvok: thanks for the luck. Going to read over this stuff and see if I understand it, and give it a shot. At least I have multiple harddrives, and if I really need to, I can back up one on an external harddrive that I have.
<SubOne> So I guess no one can suggest any sites?
<sichemist> SubOne: The gPhoto page says the Kodak v530 is supported...  I assumed that digikam uses libgphoto2 but maybe not...
<sichemist> SubOne: Do you see anything in the log files when you plug it in?
<SubOne> are they in /var/log/ somewhere... lemme check
<sichemist> SubOne: Maybe you can do: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages and plug it in and remove it a couple of times.
<phpcode> how to run dualscreen?
<sichemist> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<anon32> xinerama also sucks
<anon32> phpcode, what card do you have? most drivers have their own way to do dualhead
<Bradstone> I have multiple resolutions listed in xorg.conf that aren't available for actual screen resolutions.... any reason why this may be?
<anon32> Bradstone, xresprobe failed it? or because your display "supports" them but doesn't really support em? or because you added them?
<phpcode> anon32: nvidia
<Bradstone> Well, I didn't add them. I'm wondering about the "support" issue though
<anon32> phpcode, look at nvidia's twinview... one sec
<anon32> phpcode, ok, look at the xinerama page then, sorry for being wrong
<anon32> see the section "nvidia", it'll walk you through twinview
<SubOne> sichemist: it shows that i plugged it in
<morla> Hi, can somebody give me a bit help with Firefox's "open with" settings, it drives me mad :-/
<SubOne> morla: such as?
<sichemist> SubOne: Well, that's good, I guess.  Have you tried gphoto, just for giggles?
<sichemist> I'm not generally fond of GTK apps, but if it works...
<morla> SubOne: it doesn't have video applications in the list, and doesn't remember the ones I picked. I have to go through /usr/bin/kaffeine every single time
<SubOne> sichemist: dont think i have that
<morla> SubOne: in all Kubuntu versions prior to Feisty it remembered the last used apps
<SubOne> morla: it should remember them if they are the same file type... try asking in the #firefox channel
<SubOne> morla: I have to say that I upgraded to fiesty and although I had some issues, that was not one of them
<morla> SubOne: I'm positive it's a Kubuntu issue, don't know if the firefox ppl can help
<sichemist> SubOne: You don't have it because I gave you the wrong name :/  It's gtkam.
<SubOne> morla: although i use embedded mplayer
<anon32> mplayer rules :-)
<anon32> vlc is good too, but mplayer rules :-)
<morla> SubOne: I'd do that too, but I need to keep the dialog that asks me if I want to play or save the file
<SubOne> morla: I'm afraid I don't know, nor can I think of any reason why that would not be a firefox issue, assuming it really works the first time you search for the player
<SubOne> sichemist: dont have that either lemme try to install it
<morla> SubOne: ok :) I'll go and nag the #firefox crowd then
<anon32> liek... why c4n7't i paly ne of my mp3z? wh4t da h3l1 15 wr0ng? do3s ne1 no?
<Gerro> ux
<Daisuke_Ido> anon32: could you repeat that?  maybe in english perhaps?
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<anon32> :-)
<SubOne> sichemist: gtkam says could not initialize camera
<anon32> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<anon32> I love that one
<sichemist> SubOne: Well we knew that already!  Is the camera on when you plug it in?  I noticed one page that says to turn it off before plugging it in.
<SubOne> well it is off when i put it in the dock, then i hit a button on the dock which mounts it
<SubOne> and then digikam tries to load
<sichemist> SubOne: I dunno, dude.  I'm out of ideas.
<SubOne> is there perhaps a better channel to ask?
<phpcode> anon32: i dont understand it. me=noob
<sichemist> SubOne: Maybe in #ubuntu
<anon32> phpcode, eh? hmm.....
<LinkCanabico>  SubOne conect the camera hit the buton and than conect the station to the PC
<anon32> phpcode, shall I try to walk you through it? or do you want to give up?
<SubOne> Um... that is what is happening
<jordan> hey anybody does kubuntu default have a ctrl+alt+F8 goin or did i mess somethin up
<SubOne> i think i may have a solution... sec
<anon32> ctrl +alt + f8 should bring up the boot console
<jordan> alright ty
<SubOne> i dont think i have permission to access it
<martalli> How can I see what sort of drive I have in this laptop from linux?
<martalli> I was looking in /proc and can't find any info
<phpcode> anon32: mine xorg file does not look anything near what is under "Here is mine:"
<martalli> (looking for something like the tagline seagate <model no>, 100gb sata, etc
<anon32> phpcode, NO Don't PASTE
<sichemist> SubOne: are you in all the right groups?
<phpcode> anon32: no, im not going to PASTE the code here in public chat. :)
<anon32> hehe, you worried me for a second
<sichemist> lol
<phpcode> anon32: sorry :)
* sichemist was rolling up pants legs expecting flood.
<anon32> phpcode, it's not a problem that your xorg.conf doesn't look like that, just find the part in it which says [Section "Device"] 
<phpcode> anon32: yes, ok.
<anon32> phpcode, copy the option twinview, option renderaccel, and option useedidfreqs lines on the Xinerama howto exactly as they are there
<phpcode> anon32: yes.
<jujimufu> how do I watch the history of my command line?
<sichemist> jujimufu: type history
<anon32> phpcode, ok, now follow the instructions for setting your option "metamodes" line
<LinkCanabico> jujimufu check "/home/yourname/.bash_history"
<jujimufu> sichemist, LinkCanabico: thanks
<sichemist> martalli: try this: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<sichemist> or whatever your disk is.
<sichemist> martalli: That's a capital "I" not a lowercase "L"
<phpcode> anon32: copy the Option MetaModes 2?
<anon32> phpcode, don't copy it, follow the instructions on the page to set that option for your system - basically you need to add:
<anon32> Option "MetaModes" "resolutionofmonitor1,resolutionofmonitor2;anotherresolutionformonitor1,anotherresolutionformonitor2;etc1,etc2"
<SubOne> yay i got it
<LinkCanabico> SubOne: how?
<longjohn77> can someone recommend a good VM that can do win xp?
<SubOne> i set the usb device dir to 777
<Daisuke_Ido> longjohn77: all of them
<LinkCanabico> SubOne: congrats!!
<Daisuke_Ido> vmware's probably your best bet
<sichemist> SubOne: Will it survive a reboot?
<longjohn77> Daisuke_Ido: alrighty, but what would I have to get? vmware-player and what else?
<Daisuke_Ido> a premade xp vmware image :)
<SubOne> sichemist: it appears it didnt even survive a removal of the camlol
<sichemist> SubOne: What group has ownership?  Are you a member of that group?  I'll bet that's the prob.
<SubOne> sichemist: lemme check
<longjohn77> Daisuke_Ido: where would I find one
<phpcode> anon32: done. if it is to high for the screens what will happen?
<anon32> phpcode, it won't work :-)
<anon32> probably, one of your monitors will have a scrolling screen
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea...
<anon32> phpcode, anyway, just make sure you set valid resolutions
<martalli> sichemist:  thanks
<phpcode> anon32: like 1280x1024?
<anon32> phpcode, yeah, that sounds good
<SubOne> if i add myself to a group do i need to restart then?
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe you could look around vmware's site and find out that vmware server is free.
<sichemist> martalli: NP.  Did you get what you needed?  You might have to google the model number to get mfg.
<anon32> if they're LCDs, that's probably the right number
<martalli> sichemist:  Yes, that's the info I was looking for
<sichemist> SubOne: Just log out and back in.
<jpiccolo> does ram affect ftp transfer speed on a server?
<SubOne> sichemist: k, ty
<sichemist> SubOne: Sure.  Good luck
<SubOne> oh im not leaving its another comp
<phpcode> anon32: the worst thing that can happen is that i have to reinstall linux :)
<anon32> lol, actually, the worst that can happen is that you have to reset your xorg.conf :-)
<sichemist> SubOne: Ok, let us know whether it works.
<martalli> sichemist:  Laptop drives have gotten so low in price that I think I will just get a nice fat new HD for my laptop
<sichemist> martalli: Amazing isn't it?  They used to be super expensive.
<SubOne> its loading...
<martalli> sichemist:  Yeha, I hadn't even been looking until I decided to upgrade my wife's mac mini
<SubOne> it says could not get file list for folder '/store_00010001/ an error occured in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not query kernel driver of device.... says same thing if i run gtkam as root
<LHoT> hello everyone
<Alonea> Ok, I have never tried to get my printer to work in linux before. To use it, I have to access it on the network from my dad's computer, which is windows. It is an HP All In One 2170
<sichemist> SubOne: I dunno.  I thought that would do it.  Maybe just reboot out of desperation.
<Daisuke_Ido> Alonea: it should be insanely simple
<Daisuke_Ido> PSC 2170?
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: ok. Just never done it before and don't know where to start
<Daisuke_Ido> the drivers are already there
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> system settings > printers
<Daisuke_Ido> add > add printer / class
<Daisuke_Ido> and just follow the wizard from there
<longjohn77> Daisuke_Ido: this is pretty confusing, lol
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: ok. network printer?
<longjohn77> Daisuke_Ido: so essentially I either need to search around for a premade XP vm image, or make my own?
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: or the SMB shared printer?
<Daisuke_Ido> Alonea: i thought you were hooking it up locally
<Snowman> evening folks.
<Daisuke_Ido> longjohn77: get vmware server.  create a virtual image.  install xp on it.
<SubOne> ok trying a restart
<phpcode> anon32: the section "screen".. is that a copy/paste thing?
<Snowman> Anyone know if there's an easy way to keep the kde wireless assistant from connecting to the first unsecured network it sees, as I'd really rather not have to tell it to connect to my lan each time.
<Daisuke_Ido> longjohn77: just don't expect to play games
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: Umm, Its hooked up to my dads computer in the other room. I have to access it from there on the network. His computer has to on for anyone to use it.
<sichemist> longjohn77: Just to make things even more interesting, there's a VM called virtual box that's really good.  Free too.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, then go with SMB shared printer
<anon32> phpcode, no
<sichemist> You'll have to make your own XP image, of course.
<anon32> phpcode, locate your section "screen"
<phpcode> anon32: yes.
<SubOne> Snowman: when i upgraded to Fiesty that also got updated and i havent had that issue since
<Snowman> hmm.  wonder if I can just have adept_updater move me from dapper to feisty
<Snowman> or if I should download a cd.
<LjL> nope, you need to go through edgy...
<sichemist> Snowman: moving more than one upgrade is unsupported...
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: ok, NT status access denied
<Snowman> heh, so can it move me to edgy, then on to feisty?
<anon32> phpcode, it should have a "modes" section, just add together your monitors' resolutions to get the new values
<SubOne> wtf, all of a sudden my video is screwed now
<anon32> e.g. 1280x1024+1280x1024=2480x1024
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: happens during browsing of the network..actually. Lemme go make sure his computer is set to printer sharing
<anon32> add the horizontal ones, leave the vertical one
<LjL> Snowman: yes
<Snowman> is 7.04 stable?
<Snowman> other than this one minor issue, 6.06 has been rock solid for me.
<LjL> 6.06 probably tends to be more stable than other versions, given its LTS status.
<Snowman> lts meaning?
<anon32> Snowman, it is. It's not *LTS* though, for what that's worth.
<sichemist> Snowman: I went from breezy -> dapper -> edgy on one machine without a problem.
<anon32> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<LjL> !lts
<Snowman> ah.
<Snowman> I don't usually stick with a distro version for 3 years though.
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: ok. I had to turn on printer sharing, but it still isn't working. Do I need to restart his computer or something?
<LjL> Snowman: 7.04 seems "stable enough" for me, but your mileage may vary.
<Daisuke_Ido> not particularly sure
<Snowman> I'll just grab a cd.  this machine (dell latitude) is pretty well supported under most distros...
* sichemist likes Feisty and Edgy both.
<Daisuke_Ido> might want to restart the wizard though
<Snowman> alonea you shouldn't have to, no.
<Snowman> his machine is xp home, or pro?
<Alonea> Snowman: XP Pro with Media Center
<Alonea> Snowman: his firewall might be blocking me.
<Snowman> that's a possibility.  make sure that his firewall has an exception for "windows file and printer sharing".
<morla> If I found a rather small bug.. something that isn't really worth a launchpad entry.. where would I report it?
<Alonea> Snowman: never mind...he actually has it turned off.
<Snowman> ah, so it's not that.
<Snowman> hold on a moment, I've seen this on my LAN be, and found a howto about it.
<phpcode> anon32: i have 6  Subsection "Display" .... is it safe to delete 5 of them or?
<Alonea> Snowman: okies, and if you need the exact message its this: Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<anon32> phpcode, !!! pastebin your xorg.conf, I wanna inspect it...
<phpcode> where can i post it?
<anon32> http://pastebin.ca
<phpcode> anon32: ok.
<anon32> link?
<phpcode> http://pastebin.ca/471596
<phpcode> please dont hate me. im only noob in linux :)
<anon32> phpcode, oh, each subsection is for a different depth, copy the same modes onto each subsection (and don't delete anything)
<Alonea> phpcode: nah, we couldn't hate you. you ask questions and accept the adice we give. nothing wrong with that.
<Alonea> *advice
<anon32> phpcode, or, since you only defined one metamode, only set "2560x1024" for the modes
<Snowman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32190.html
<Snowman> that might be helpful alonea
<phpcode> anon32: the Section "Screen" like that wen i opened xorg for the first time :)
<anon32> can I share a printer over samba and require a logon? or does it have to be public?
<anon32> phpcode, yeah, I just realized that mine was too, lol
<Snowman> alonea: about 1/3 of the way down, there's someone who got the same error you're getting and worked around it.
<|ericsson|> Could anyone tell me how to put the 'home icon' back on the desktop?
<Alonea> Snowman: ok, thanks.
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: looks like it isn't as quick as I was hoping
<sichemist> |ericsson|: Right click desktop, select create new > link to application
<sichemist> |ericsson|: Then put this in the command box: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<sichemist> |ericsson|: Then change the icon :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i said that when i thought you were hooking it up locally :\
<Daisuke_Ido> as it is now, i have absolutely no idea how to get it working :(
<Alonea> YAY! pressing back, changing to guest, and going back forward works!
<|ericsson|> Ah, wonderful, thank's sichemist
<sichemist> |ericsson|: No problem.  I've had to look that up before, myself.
<|ericsson|> sichemist: One would image it should be relatively easy to add an icon to the desktop though ;)
<sichemist> |ericsson|: There might be an easier way, but that's the one that I know. :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> Alonea: well that's good
<jrick> you can also create a launcher, name it Home, and point it to ~. Then change icon.
<jrick> location, i mean
<|ericsson|> hah, I'm lost when it comes to changing the icon though, would you know that as well sichemist? ;)
<jrick> right click, properties
<K-Ryan> Good evening everybody
<jrick> click the wrench
<jrick> click the icom
<jrick> icon
<|ericsson|> Ah, there we go, thank's jrick
<|ericsson|> jrick: I'm so not used to gui's :)
<jrick> not sure where the home icon is, though.
<|ericsson|> jrick: was named kdf_home
<phpcode> anon32: im sorry that i had to ask you that many questions, but i installed my first linux yesterday(Thursday). :)
<jrick> it's filed under Filesystems, and called folder
<|ericsson|> phpcode: if you never ask, then you will never now :)
<anon32> phpcode, hehe, after you adjust your screen, it should be ok to save and restart X
<jrick> folder_home
<jrick> sry, just changed to dvorak.
<jrick> _ is next to enter.
<|ericsson|> jrick: I found it under system icons -> applications -> kdf_home :)
<phpcode> anon32: you know what have happend if you dont see me again soon :) *lol*
<anon32> phpcode, hehe, backup your original xorg.conf - that way, if it don't work, when you get sent back to a command prompt, you can copy the old one back and fix your problem
<phpcode> how to copy a file? *lol*
<Alonea> ya know, this was similar set up that I did in vista. You had to do a weird workaround to get past a similar error
<|ericsson|> cp source destination
<phpcode> k. thx
<Filthpig> !qgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sichemist> phpcode: If the file is owned by root, you have to do: sudo cp source destination
<Filthpig> lol
<|ericsson|> In feisty, when clicking on icons there was/is an effect that animated a zoom effect, how to enable/disable that?
<Filthpig> I'm installing winXP through qemu now.. I just love those little nuggets of information they serve while installing: "Windows XP is the fastest and most reliable Windows operating system yet. If a program crashes, you can safely close the program without losing data or restarting Windows"
<Filthpig> and stuff like that
<jrick> ericsson: not sure. tried to get that on edgy running KDE 3.5.6, but nothing there.
<SubOne> finally fixed the camera
<LHoT> hello all, #beryl and #ubuntu-effects are being slow, can someone help me with my Beryl problem?
<K-Ryan> Filthpig, they give you them because it takes so long to install it.
<|ericsson|> jrick: had the zoom effect the first time I upgraded to 356, then next machine, same version: no zoom :)
<|ericsson|> !zoomy-thingie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoomy-thingie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> LHoT I'll see what I can do, what's your problem?
<jrick> it always worked fine for my install of feisty.
<|ericsson|> xp ~40 minutes installation compared to badgers ~13
<K-Ryan> I loved installing Kubuntu
<theamazingpotato>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 123456
<K-Ryan> Took 5 minutes or something.
<theamazingpotato> oops
<K-Ryan> lol
<Filthpig> hahaha
<K-Ryan> I'm sorry
<jrick> same happened to me
<Skrot-> And you can browse the web while you're installing ;)
<K-Ryan> It's just that I've done it too
<LHoT> one sec, got someone else to help
<SubOne> yay and it works with digikam
<LHoT> thank you anyways
<theamazingpotato> hey is there a way to make a root account on kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Skrot- You can do pretty much anything while installing Kubuntu can't you?
<LHoT> :-D
<Skrot-> K-Ryan: Yupp :)
<K-Ryan> I had people walk me through it on here actually...
<Skrot-> hehe, exactly
<K-Ryan> Hey, how hard is Wine to use?
<Filthpig> the only thing I wonder about is: Why does the default *ubuntu themes look so incredibly boring?
<theamazingpotato> use crossover office
<K-Ryan> I'm going to get it setup sometime, I just lack motivation to do it.
<theamazingpotato> theres a trial of it
<Filthpig> K-Ryan: it's piece of cake
<jrick> i like the themes.
<jrick> nice and clean
<sichemist> |ericsson|: zoom effect: Its in .kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<theamazingpotato> and to make it open right click the file then say this is a executable file
<K-Ryan> Filthpig they keep it simple
<sichemist> set VisualActivate=1
<|ericsson|> !root | theamazingpotato
<sichemist> I think
<ubotu> theamazingpotato: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Filthpig> too simple imho
<K-Ryan> Maybe, but simple is a nice way to start out.
<K-Ryan> Getting rid of the whole "Linux is complicated" idea.
<SubOne> does anyone know if there is a way to filter the files shown in digikam? because there are some files that are not images (camera related files i guess) and i dont want my wife copying them by accident.
<K-Ryan> Makes it more user friendly
<|ericsson|> sichemist: I edit with vi?
<Filthpig> look to the two big OS's (you know which), they put lots of emphasis on design and "fresh" looks..
<sichemist> yeah.  I found this once before and I think its right, but I'm not certain.
<alexandre> brasileiros?
<K-Ryan> Well we have "fresh looks" as well.
<Filthpig> not by default :s
<mahdi> what plugin do i need for amarok to play m4a's?
<K-Ryan> Well not incredibly fresh by default.
<Filthpig> no :p
<K-Ryan> But all you have to do is go into system settings, play around there
<K-Ryan> Or that website, kde-look
<K-Ryan> It's not that hard
<jrick> who else thinks that kubuntu should have an alternative brown look like ubuntu?  I kind of like the brown.
<nixternal> mahdi: does Amarok currently play mp3s for you?
<Filthpig> !medibuntu | mahdi
<ubotu> mahdi: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<mahdi> voting yes on brown
<K-Ryan> jrick you can set Kubuntu up with a brown theme
<nixternal> eww
<nixternal> mmm KDE blue
<jrick> one is not installed, is it?
<K-Ryan> I liked the brown too, but I prefer the sleek styles I use in Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Like this silvery theme I've got goin' right now.
<mahdi> nixternal: oh, well i guess it doesn't. whoops.
<nixternal> there are a couple of brown/human color thems at https://www.kde-look.org
<K-Ryan> I had a nice orange on black.
<K-Ryan> Although it started to get a little too dark.
<jrick> last time I looked, there was no brown color settings, unless I made a custom one.
<sichemist> |ericsson|: Zoom effect: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392930&highlight=icon+launch+effect+feisty
<|ericsson|> sichemist: I can't find an entry called zoom effect though :(
<K-Ryan> jrick, you can make or find.
<sichemist> set VisualActivate=1
<sichemist> |ericsson|: follow the link
<sichemist> Gotta go eat. (pizza!)
<theamazingpotato> ok
<Alonea> damn...vmware wont install without this vmmon module thing...time to search around...
<jrick> I didn't know kde-look was secure!?
<theamazingpotato> i will make a new account
<nixternal> sichemist: I just ordered mine :)
<nixternal> pizza that is
<theamazingpotato> that way i have two
<theamazingpotato> one for root
<Filthpig> I like mine... black background, transparent taskbar, nuvoX(?) icons and beryl with an emerald theme
<theamazingpotato> and one for regular use
<nixternal> Alonea: vmware server?
<K-Ryan> jrick, secure?
<Filthpig> anyone wanna see? ^^
<jrick> https://
<nixternal> Alonea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<K-Ryan> I was trying to get Beryl working.
<nixternal> there are some sed lines you can use with vmware to make it work with feisty
<Filthpig> and?
<K-Ryan> Granted I did, but I think because I didn't have my drivers it lagged really bad.
<K-Ryan> (Video card)
<Alonea> nixternal: yeah, I am completely new to this and I am trying this out.
<Filthpig> what gfx card do you have?
<K-Ryan> Well at the time it was an Ati Radeon 9800
<K-Ryan> 128MB
<nixternal> Alonea: I will tell you, it could be a headache. I got lucky and it went through like a breeze using that wiki page
<nixternal> read it through first just to make sure you don't miss anything
<K-Ryan> Now I've got a GeForce 6600 256MB
<Filthpig> K-Ryan: and now?
<Filthpig> ah
<K-Ryan> But my proccessor is only 1.8Ghz
<nixternal> Alonea: and whatever you do, don't use the little anyany hack that is out there, it will kill your vmware installation
<Filthpig> so is mine ;)
<Filthpig> I have a gf 7600 gs, but I used to have a ti4400
<K-Ryan> Oh wow, that's cool
<Filthpig> no problem at all with 6600
<K-Ryan> I'll show you a pic of my old one that was really neat.
<Filthpig> sure
<SubOn1> ran out of laptop battery
<SubOn1> yay
<Tired_> How does one check for Firefox updates in Kubuntu...it seems to be non-functional over here?
<Alonea> nixternal: ok, have yet to see it. I am attempting to install Mac OSX on here. Ok, on the serial number  thing (which I really don't like doing since it involves giving out personal info), it asking which vm ware products you use. Am I using VMware GSX or ESX Server?
<Filthpig> whut.. K-Ryan DCC failed :s
<nixternal> ya, you need to fill that out somewhat legitamately
<theamazingpotato> i just went into admin mode
<jontec> Tired_: well, I think it might be hard coded or something in 2.0. But whenever there's an update to ABP, I'm notified and I can choose to install the update
<theamazingpotato> without the root sudo help
<jontec> Tired_: I'm not totally sure... you might check #ubuntu, too... It's a GTK application
<Tired_> How about general updates?  Adept is odd...is there an apt-get guide somewhere?  (google was unhelpful)
<theamazingpotato> how do i get out of admin mode
<Alonea> ok, sorry, my firefox crashed suddenly.
<phpcode> that didn't help.
<K-Ryan> Sorry Filthpig, had to get the door
<Alonea> who was I talking to again? and may I have that link again?
<jontec> Tired_: well, I think Adept is awesome. Do check for updates and then go ahead and search for firefox; if there's an update, then it will be listed for the package
<Tired_> Can I do it with apt-get in the console?
<Alonea> oh nm. there is the link. is in my history
<jontec> Tired_: use `man apt-get` :D Best guide you're going to find.
<Tired_> *sigh*  I miss the days when the console was desirable
<Filthpig> K-Ryan: again. Connection timed out :S
<K-Ryan> Hmmph
<jontec> Alonea: do you have flash installed? There's been a lot of problems with the new version and Firefox; my friend is having them. Anything flash related that I come across, I go to a windows comp.
<K-Ryan> Hold on two seconds
<jrick> Tired_ you mean just regular updates from the terminal?
<Tired_> yeah
<jrick> sudo apt-get update
<jrick> then
<jrick> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tired_> and then to update the packages?
<Tired_> sweet!
<Tired_> thanks!
<Tired_> :D
<jrick> no prob.
<jontec> Tired_: it is desired, but since you wanted a guide I assumed you were a beginner... and apt-get is not the best thing for a beginner, at least when I was starting (and still isn't too friendly at times)
<Tired_> i'm a kubuntu beginner, not a linux beginner
<Alonea> jontec: yeah, I have flash installed with no problems...what does that have to do with vmware?
<jontec> Tired_: gotcha.
<Tired_> used to portage
<jontec> Tired_: ahh, I see, then you use cli all the time :D
<sylvisj> oh man, my beryl is running amazingly slow
<sylvisj> can anyone help out?
<Tired_> yeah.  i'm liking kubuntu, though...things 'just work' more often
<jontec> Alonea: well, Flash 9 (whatever we're on :D) + Firefox can equal the exits that you are getting, vmware or not
<Tired_> when my beryl slows down, i switch back to Kwin for a sec and it seems to be faster when I turn beryl back on....
<sylvisj> hmm, will try it
<jontec> Tired_: basically you just want to use apt-get install or so. I like Adept because I started with KDE and Kubuntu before I leared about gentoo and portage
<sylvisj> Everything's got some nasty lag with effects
<sylvisj> Kwin's doing it fine
<jontec> Tired_: I haven't got try the juicy goodness of beryl in feisty yet
<Tired_> I did have to fiddle with the effect durations before they were pretty but not too slow
<sylvisj> yeah, I'm gonna have to
<sylvisj> this is nuts
<Tired_> The fire effect takes forever
<Alonea> jontec: oh, not even on a flash page. I was trying to register and get a serial number for vmware, and then suddenly memory usage went nuts and firefox quit and openoffice complained there wasn't enough memory available to do such and such action
<sylvisj> My GMA950 laptop is shitkicking my 8800gts desktop
<sylvisj> both with beryl
<Tired_> 8800gts is slow?  how are the drivers for that?
<sylvisj> -.- don't ask
<sylvisj> They may be why
<K-Ryan> Filthpig, http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3691/snapshot1fk8.jpg
<Tired_> that might slow things up if they're not mature (i don't know if they are or not)
<Tired_> my FX 5200 seems perfect
* Tired_ hugs his anceient video card
<Skrot-> K-Ryan: I like it cleaner; http://folk.ntnu.no/romnes/feisty_oxygen.png :)
<K-Ryan> that was when i was new to Linux
<sylvisj> It's much better after this reload
<K-Ryan> So I didn't really know what I could do, or how to do it.
<LinkCanabico> Tired_ has your fx 5200 a tv in? and if does it work?
<sylvisj> K-Ryan: what are you using for that sys info up top?
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think any 5200 has a tv-in
<Tired_> No TV in.  It has TV out, but I haven't tried it yet
<Daisuke_Ido> s-video OUT, yes
<sylvisj> erm, Skrot-
<LinkCanabico> mine has
<sylvisj> what are you using for that sysinfo
<K-Ryan> Oh okey
<Skrot-> sylvisj: Kima applet
<jontec> Alonea: it doesn't have to be a flash page; just having flash installed
<sylvisj> Alright, can anyone throw me some tips for speeding up Beryl?
<Skrot-> sylvisj: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kima+-+kicker+monitoring+applet?content=33257
<Alonea> jontec: ok..but I have had flash for months without any problems...
<LinkCanabico> but i dont know the capture chipset so no idea how to make it work
<jontec> Alonea: then it may not be flash, but that's just a check that I do. I had problems with it back on 6.06
<Alonea> jontec: ah. well, this is the first time I have seen firefox crash like this, so I doubt its flash. I am just trying to get vmware installed and working at the moment
<Tired_> LinkCanabico: does nvtv work for that?
<jontec> Tired_: I'm not sure. (I'm not even sure if that's nVIDIA or ATi, I got my ATi running fine after the package. Have you installed any proprietary packages yet?)
<LinkCanabico> Tired_ no idea what nvtv is can you explain?
<jontec> Tired_: but, of course, I haven't had any chance to test my card for its performance.
<Alonea> OK, I followed that page that someone gave me and when I click on the vmware icon, it goes to the loading phase, and then goes off...
<theamazingpotato> how do i make a new user
<LinkCanabico> yes nvidia driver
<Tired_> LinkCanabico: nvtv is the thing that makes the tv-out on nvidia cards work (awkward explanation, I'm not familiar with it as I should be)
<LinkCanabico> Tired no prob thanks il look into it
<Tired_> jontec: Oh yeah, I have nvidia drivers and flash installed...not sure what else might be proprietary on here
<Tired_> LinkCanabico: it's in the repos
<jontec> Tired_: I was just speaking about proprietary for the card, sorry.
<Tired_> jontec: Then yeah, I have the drivers all installed.  They were pretty easy in Feisty
<Alonea> anyone??? man, this is why I hate installing things from the ubuntu package source things...
<Filthpig> K-Ryan: hey, I was goofing about, trying to record my desktop while I was fooling about.. I like your desktop, but I'd suggest getting some new icons?
<LinkCanabico> Tired im on fedora now i just prefer the Kubuntu forum il check as soon as im home
<Filthpig> I think the defaults are a bit dull ;) but that's me
<Filthpig> :] 
<Tired_> Oh, they'll have it, too
<K-Ryan> I don't really use my desktop for anything
<K-Ryan> So I don't mind it to be honest
<sylvisj> Skrot-: How the heck did you get it to show up at the top left, off of the panel?
<Skrot-> sylvisj: I just added it there :>
<sylvisj> How?
<Skrot-> "off of the panel" btw?
<sylvisj> away from kicker
<sylvisj> you had the taskbar at the bottom and kima at the top
<Skrot-> I've got two panels, one on top and one on the bottom
<sylvisj> how'd you pull that off?
<theamazingpotato> bye
<Skrot-> Right click the panel at the bottom of the screen -> add new panel -> panel and drag it to the top if you want a panel on the top of the screen
<jontec> Filthpig: they're classicly awesome. I look for them everytime I step into KDE.
<Filthpig> each has his own taste
<Filthpig> luckily ;)
<Alonea> anyone here successfully put on vmware on fiesty before?
<Filthpig> Alonea: I guess so. I'm using kvm/qemu right now
<jrick> I perfer to have a mac style menu at the top.  It's 4-5 time's faster to put the mouse there b/c it's it the edge of the screen.
<sylvisj> ok, ty
<sylvisj> so now then
<sylvisj> Need help installing vmware
<phpcode> when i try to open Adept package manager, i get an error thar says that it maybe some other programs that are Adept-programs, apt-get or aptitude. But i only have opend firefox and mirc.
<sylvisj> It's saying that something is already installed
<hsystem-x> .
<Alonea> Filthpig: ok, well, I installed it through adept, but it doesn't load
<jhutchins> Alonea: vmware isn't just a program that you load.
<hsystem-x> .
<jhutchins> Alonea: There's a lot more to it than that.  There is a #vmware support channel, but they'll probably set your underwear on fire if you haven't red the docs first.
<snake> hi all
<snake> i just installed feisty and beryl in it but i get the cube all white
<snake> when i open beryl
<Alonea> jhutchins: I mean the vmware server console thing doesnt load. As in, when I click on it, it goes to loading phase then stops...just trying to get to some point where it asks for the serial number the instructions said to get
<Tired_> snake -> check your video drivers
<snake> ok
<snake> thnx
<sylvisj> Yeah, I'm trying to get vmware server to install
<eloi> hi, how can get vnc in kubuntu??
<sylvisj> I had already tried installing vmware-player, removed it and apt-get auto-remove'd the old stuff... but it's still saying there's old vmware software installed
<jrick> does parallels have anything for linux, or just vmware?
<jhutchins> Alonea: I would expect to run servers from a console.  Try it there, you may get useful error messages or other feedback.
<jhutchins> Alonea: Probably necessary to do initial setup from the console - but spelling vmware is about the extent of my actual knowledge, I'm just going off general linux technique.
<sylvisj> jhutchins: Mind helping me actually get it installed?
<jhutchins> sylvisj: I wish I could, but as above, all I know is linux basics, I don't know vmware at all.
<jontec> phpcode: try `sudo apt-get update` and see if apt-get has anything helpful to say... (a restart might help, but not if it is open right now :D) there maybe packages that aren't fully conifgured
<sylvisj> hmm, k
<jontec> configured*
<Alonea> jhutchins: ok. i think what may be the problem is I was trying to install it the normal way from source, but did not know it was not for fiesty, so its partially installed, but not configured at all because of the module thing.
<jhutchins> Alonea: can you sudo make uninstall?
<Alonea> jhutchins: i dunno. you ran a .pl file to install it in the first place..
<eloi> hi, how can get vnc in kubuntu??
* jhutchins points to the benefits of package management that allows installations to be reversed.
<Alonea> jhutchins: though I honestly hate adept at the same time...especially when it uninstalls extra things.
<jhutchins> Alonea: You may be able to read through the perl script and figure out what it did, but best bet is finding someone who's been there.
<phpcode> jontec: thx :-)
<jhutchins> Alonea: Since this is generic vmware questions, not feisty specific ones, they might be able to help you in #vmware, nobody here seems to be speaking up.
* jhutchins decides to be vewy qwuiet just in case...
<jontec> phpcode: did it work? don't say thanks unless it did, ;)
<Tired_> I tried to get VMWare working, but it wouldn't, so I gave up.  No help from me.
<jhutchins> !vnc | eloi
<ubotu> eloi: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
* Filthpig stills wants a dual core processor
* Filthpig is still far too broke to ever consider an upgrade
* Filthpig is sad
<phpcode> jontec: it did work :-D
<Tired_> Althon x2's are awful cheap now
<jontec> phpcode: okay, good then :D
<Alonea> jhutchins: ok, I got it uninstalled.
<jhutchins> Excellent!
<Alonea> jhutchins: it was on the page that told me how to install it on adept. in case you had a source installation..gonna try installing it again on adept.
<Filthpig> Tired_: but buying a new cpu means a new motherboard, a new mb means a new gfx card, new, faster ram, a more powerful psu...
<jhutchins> Alonea: Great!  Good luck!  I'm gonna go help out in the kitchen.
<Alonea> jhutchins: alrighty
<Filthpig> and a new cpu fan (those boxed fans aren't very silent oO)
<Filthpig> so a new cpu for me = a new computer
<Filthpig> = more than I have to live for in a month
<Tired_> i just got a new cpu, mobo, and ram for less than $200
<Tired_> onboard video, but I had an old agp card around
<Filthpig> mb with agp support?
<Filthpig> in 2k7?
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I just hopped on my friend's laptop and I'm setting up Kubuntu.
* Filthpig has been waiting for 2,5 hrs for wxp to install
<K-Ryan> Now during installation, he wasn't hooked up to the internet and I
<Filthpig> I guess I've got an hour left
<Filthpig> :s
<Alonea> o....k...now there is not a VMWare server console in my menu...
<K-Ryan> am having trouble enabling repos
<Tired_> Filthpig, AGP and core 2 duo support
<K-Ryan> Tips?
<Filthpig> Tired_: what mb is that?
<Tired_> Asus P5PE-VM
<K-Ryan> I'm in the Adept Manager for the repos, I don
<K-Ryan> *don't quite remember exactly what to do seeing as I did this forever ago.
<Filthpig> K-Ryan: the laptop is on the net now?
<jrick> feisty?
<K-Ryan> Yeah I hooked it up
<K-Ryan> Wireless doesn't work.
<Alonea> K-Ryan: what card you got? I have to ndiswrapper mine..
<K-Ryan> No idea
<jrick> adept -> manage repositories
<Alonea> K-Ryan: lspci should tell you
<K-Ryan> My friend says its an integrated.
<K-Ryan> Alright, hold up
<K-Ryan> jrick I'm there, but uncommenting isn't working.
<Alonea> K-Ryan: the name will be under the one labelled Network Controller
<jrick> in feisty?
<ayande__> anyone that knows what i need to install in order to send mail through my php script on website?
<jrick> or dapper?
<K-Ryan> 0000:05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<K-Ryan> My main concern right now though is enabling these repos.
<jrick> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> Ah yes, let me try that.
<Filthpig> Tired_: thanks for the tip, I'll keep it in the back of my mind until I get rich ;)
<Tired_> ;)
<Tired_> I compute on a budget also
<Tired_> just upgraded from Pentium 3 a month ago
<tmbg> wow. welcome to like. the early 90s. or something.
<K-Ryan> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jrick> K-Ryan: you may need to sudo apt-get update
<K-Ryan> uhh
<K-Ryan> yeeeeaaaahhh
<K-Ryan> =)
<Filthpig> Tired_: The motherboard you've got is Intel, right?
<Filthpig> I'm kind of an AMD guy
<Filthpig> AMD and nvidia
<Tired_> yeah
<Tired_> but it was cheap
<Filthpig> hehe
<Filthpig> yeah
<Filthpig> it's damned chep, really
<Filthpig> oh well
<reya276> helo
<reya276> hello
<jrick> need help?
<reya276> yes
<reya276> I recently converted from windows vista, so I'm new to this OS
<jrick> need to find your way around?
<reya276> although the GUI seems the same there are somethings that I can't seem to do
<Druntar> Hello
<reya276> I need to install Adobe Acrobat Reader 7.0, but it keeps telling me I do not have enough permission
<jrick> how are you trying to install it?
<Druntar> Is there someone who can help me with an internet issue?
<jrick> and doesn't kpdf do what you need it to?
<reya276> by clicking on the Install file
<K-Ryan> Is there an easy command to tell Kubuntu to update itself? Right now this laptop is running Dapper, I need to get it to Feisty.
<K-Ryan> Or do I have to change the repo lines and blah blah blah
<reya276> I get the terminal window
<Tired_> Druntar: We won't know until you ask.  :)
<jrick> what's the install file's extension?
<Filthpig> !feisty | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<reya276> and then it asks me to create the adobe directory, then that's when I get the messege of not having permission to do so
<K-Ryan> I'm upgrading though
<reya276> I can't see it
<K-Ryan> From Dapper, is there a direct way?
<reya276> how can I see the file extension
<Filthpig> K-Ryan: not through update
<Druntar> lol Good point. Well the issue I'm having is I'm using kubuntu from the live cd. I've tried it on my parents PC with no problems, but my computer seems to have internet connection issues when I run it. I had to log back into windows to get on here to ask.
<jrick> roll your mouse over the icon.
<jrick> a tooltip should appear
<jrick> extension is on the end after the period
<reya276> it says "Shell Script"
<killermach_> ok.. I have a fresh install of fiesty kubuntu.. but I don't see how to activate the desktop effects.. any help?
<jrick> oh boy.
<jrick> just a sec.
<K-Ryan> !edgy > K-Ryan
<reya276> sure
<Filthpig> killermach_: what desktop effects? Beryl?
<reya276> oh boy what?
<jrick> shell scripts are messy if your new to linux
<Druntar> anyone have any ideas what it could be
<reya276> really
<Druntar> I'm so new its scarry. Only my second day
<jrick> have you tried kpdf?
<killermach_> Filthpig: I suppose so, I had an install of Edgy 6.1 and updated it to 7.04 and there appeared a menu option System -> Preferences -> Desktop effects, that gave the wiggle windows
<Filthpig> reya276: you know Kubuntu comes with a PDF viewer on it's own? It's called KPDF and is very good
<reya276> I should be ok, I'm a web developer so I think I can figure this out
<killermach_> now I've done a fresh install from a 7.04 download ISO and cannot find it
<jrick> kmenu - graphics - kpdf
<K-Ryan> what's the kubuntu version of gksu "update-manager -c
<K-Ryan> "
<K-Ryan> ?
<reya276> the issue with me is that I do not know what all these things mean, since I'm use to wincrap
<Filthpig> killermach, you'll be wanting beryl, then
<reya276> nope
<Filthpig> !beryl | killermach_
<ubotu> killermach_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crazy_bus> I'm confused.  I received nation geographic video podcasts in akregator.  Each video had a description and a link to the video.  However all the links have disappeared.  The descriptions are still on my computer but the links aren't.  Why would this happen?
<jrick> on the bottom left corner is the kmenu. (start menu)
<reya276> I manage to update my Graphics Card Drivers for my intel chip set so I think I should be ok
<Druntar> I'm guessing no one has a clue why I can't connect to the net?
<Druntar> when using kubuntu
<jrick> ok, well that doesn't mean I can handle it.
<Filthpig> Druntar: you'll have to find out what network card you have
<jrick> I much perfer to use the Debian package system
<reya276> ok then you want me to go to Add/Remove
<Filthpig> then you can google it
<Druntar> it's an onboard network adapter on an asus p5nsli board
<jrick> no, I just checked, it's not in there.
<Simeon_H> hmm... anyone know how to get hardware acceleration with the Ati Radeon mobility M6 LY
<LinkCanabico>  Simeon use the ATI drivers
<jrick> from adobe's web site, is there a download special to ubuntu or debian (.deb)?
<reya276> I have KPDF installed
<jrick> will that workL
<jrick> ?
<reya276> I just opened it
<reya276> well it does not have all the Features of Acrobat Reader
<jrick> ok, well check for a /package/ to download from adobe.
<jrick> like .deb or .rpm
<Druntar> hmmmm could it be a firmware issue maybe?
<dsmith> what are the ubuntu dvds?
<dsmith> repositories?
<reya276> my only issue with this OS(Ubuntu) that I can see is this Install thing, if is not on the Add/Remove then your screwed
<reya276> unless you are a Linux Guru
<Druntar> no not really
<Druntar> you're not giving yourself time to learn anything
<jrick> not really, you can install the script with instructions, or if there's a package, you can install that.
<dsmith> I'm not a linux guru and I handle the cmd line fine
<Druntar> you're just jumping into it and expecting it to work like windows
<K-Ryan> reya376 I thought the same thing when I first started
<K-Ryan> It's really not that bad and I actually prefer using the repos as to downloading a file and installing
<reya276> how do you install a package?
<K-Ryan> Much more convinient
<dsmith> sudo apt-get
<K-Ryan> You can go into Adept, or sudo apt-get install
<jrick> sudo dpkg -i <file>
<K-Ryan> in the terminal
<Druntar> from the command line
<Druntar> or you can use adept
<BluesKaj> well , I'm pretty fed up with ati graphics ...what a decent graphics card that will do 3D accellerated images and still not be too $$...not a gamer , but I like my Google Earth , which I just can't seem to get working on feisty
<dsmith> I prefer the repos as well
<Druntar> I'd go with a geforce 7500
<Filthpig> Druntar: your card is a Marvell 88E8001 PCI Gb LAN controller... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=538725 this url might give you a hand
<dsmith> Nvidia
<Druntar> pretty solid card
<Druntar> thank you filth
<Filthpig> np
<Druntar> but how do I use that when I'm on the live cd
<Filthpig> tinker!
<Filthpig> :)
<dsmith> hah
<Druntar> lol
<Filthpig> well
<dsmith> install the card to your mobo
<Druntar> the card is onboard
<dsmith> exit your xorg
<dsmith> edit I meant
<dsmith> update your drivers
<Tired_> is there a program in the repos that will give me comprehensive info on the ram currently in my system, kinda like CPU-Z or wCPUid does in Windows?
<jrick> ok, first do a sudo apt-get install alien
<Filthpig> Tired_: there are loads of widgets in SuperKaramba
<dsmith> Tired superkaramba
<Tired_> sweet  :)
<Filthpig> they give you loads of info
<jrick> then from Adobes site, download the .rpm
<Filthpig> or you can look at www-kde-apps.org
<dsmith> I use these 2, light and liquid weather
<jrick> reya276: listening?
<dsmith> whats the difference between the cd and dvd ISOs for ubuntu?
<jrick> reya276 open the konsole, and type 'sudo apt-get install alien'
<dsmith> alien loves rpms
<dsmith> :)
<dsmith> Yummm
<jrick> yeah, there's no .deb
<jrick> haha yum
<Tired_> uh...this superkaramba looks less like a RAM information program and more like Konfabulator.  I just need to know what week my RAM was made
<Druntar> well I'm off to see if any of that helps
<dsmith> well, once it spits it back out it is a .deb
<Filthpig> Tired_: uh?
<jrick> i get the feeling like no one is listening to me...
<Tired_> i don't want a monitor to tell me how much ram is in use, I need to know detailed info about the chips themselves
<Filthpig> oO
<Filthpig> KInfoCenter?
<Filthpig> otherwise.. Browse kde-apps.org
<Tired_> Something that reads the SPD data
<dsmith> crack open the case and read the number on the ram stick
<Tired_> I find it hard to believe there is nothing in the Ubuntu repos that will tell you the CAS numbers...
<dsmith> and then look it up on the manufactuers website
<reya276> How do I go to a directory in Terminal
<Tired_> dsmith -> you're kidding, right?
<jrick> kmenu - system - konsole
<jpiccolo> anyone know how to make my server's ftp transfer go faster?
<dsmith> thats what I did
<reya276> sorry dude I was trying to figure the Acrobat Stuff totally forgot about the chat window
<dsmith> jpiccolo, port trunking?
<jrick> in konsole, run 'sudo apt-get install alien'
<jrick> and give password
<reya276> ok I did this what did I just installed ? sudo apt-get install alien
<jpiccolo> dsmith, this is on lan
<jrick> alien will convert .rpm's into deb's
<reya276> ok is done
<Tired_> I'm not going to dig my case out of the clkoset for that.  It would be easier to install Windows just to look, but I can't believe there is no overclocking utilities in Ubuntu.
<jrick> download the .rpm from adobe.
<jpiccolo> Tired_, are you trying to overclock you video card?
<reya276> and this will anable me to install apps easy or do I still have to use the console
<Tired_> No, I want to know the CAS latency, the week of manufacture and the other SPD data of my RAM.
<jrick> you still need the konsole
<reya276> ok let me download it now
<jrick> SAVE the .rpm
<jrick> ok, I'm downloading it also, so I can see what you will be going through.
<jrick> kind of slow...
<reya276> ok I saved in to my Desktop
<jrick> ok, in konsole, type 'alien AdobeReader_enu-7.0.9-1.i386.rpm'
<reya276> yes it is very slow, there site is slow period, man I wish they had dreamwaver for Linux, that would be awsome
<reya276> Dreamweaver
<jrick> wait, before you do that, 'cd Desktop'
<reya276> before I do what
<reya276> I started downloading to that location
<jrick> do 'cd Desktop'
<jrick> this will change you from Home to Desktop
<reya276> oh crap that's how you change directories, just like DOS
<jrick> now 'sudo alien AdobeReader_enu-7.0.9-1.i386.rpm'
<reya276> ok  did that
<jrick> do 'ls'
<jrick> like 'dir' in dos
<jrick> what's the file name with the .deb extension?
<reya276> it says 'hostname: Unknown host' and is just sitting there
<reya276> let me check
<jrick> after you did what?
<reya276> adobereader-enu_7.0.9-2_i386.deb
<jrick> is that with caps?
<jrick> linux is case sensitive
<reya276> nope
<Druntar> Hello folks
<reya276> hello
<slougi> i think alien automatically converts names to lower-case
<Druntar> comin at ya live from kubuntu
<slougi> iirc
<Druntar> don't know what I did but I have internet now
<slougi> the internet's pretty convenient isn't it? :)
<jrick> ok, now 'sudo dpkg -i adobereader-enu_7.0.9-2_i386.deb'
<Druntar> I love it
<Druntar> lol
<slougi> teh intarnetz
<Druntar> now I have another probelm
<jrick> fix caps if necessary.
<slougi> fire away
<jrick> oh, btw, <shift><insert> pastes into a konsole.
<reya276> there are no caps that's how it was generated by the console
<Druntar> I want to convert to linux, but don't want to lose all my personal files on my windows install. I have no way of backing up that data. Is there a way to resize my existing ntfs partition to make it a dual boot?
<jrick> did you run that last command?
<slougi> Druntar: yes, although I do not recall the specifics right now, one sec. checking on the convenient internet :)
<reya276> running it now
<jrick> good.
<reya276> ok it stopped
<jrick> where?
<jrick> reading database?
<slougi> Druntar: here is one procedure that should work: http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<Druntar> I love free tech support
<reya276> no it did that already
<reya276> I guess is done
<jrick> now check on kmenu for Acrobat
<slougi> Druntar: resizing ntfs has basically three steps: (1) defrag it in windows to move all data to the beginning of the partition, (2) resize the file system itself, and (3) resize the partition which holds the file system
<Druntar> hmmm I'm on vista though
<slougi> Druntar: most important is to realise that (2) and (3) are separate steps
<slougi> Druntar: that shouldn't make a difference really
<reya276> oh is there but when I try to run it, it says 'Failed to execute child process "acroread"(permission denied)
<Alonea> ok, vmware installed!
<Alonea> and it seems to work now.
<slougi> Druntar: maybe the installer even knows how to automatically do that now...
<jrick> try 'sudo acroread'
<Alonea> now I have a question. Is it possible to install a new vm on an external hard drive?
<reya276> you mean in to console
<jrick> yes
<reya276> that gives me
<reya276> command not found
<Druntar> would qparted be able to do it?
<Druntar> it's already defraged
<jrick> on the kmenu, right click on acrobat
<jrick> click properties
<slougi> Druntar: possibly yes, just remember to run it from the livecd
<Druntar> that's what I'm on now
<jrick> uh, edit item.
<slougi> Druntar: right
<Druntar> Honestly I don't want to even keep windows
<slougi> Druntar: i'd just give it a try and see if it complains
<jrick> what does the command box say? (in the kde menu editor)?
<reya276> well I can seem to get a properties box when I right click
<reya276> can't
<jrick> edit item
<reya276> you know I'm using Ubuntu right
<jrick> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<reya276> unbuntu
<reya276> ubuntu
<jrick> oh, I thought you were on kubuntu b/c you're on the kubuntu channel.
<jrick> uh, than where did you get konsole from?
<reya276> see names are too similar
<reya276> confused now, but hey atleast you got it to install
<jrick> ubuntu -> gnome.   kubuntu -> kde
<reya276> and though me how to do it, thanks
<jrick> does it run?
<reya276> see too many flavors, I'm use to XP or Vista
<reya276> that's it
<jrick> can you run acrobat?
<reya276> nah it says permission denied
<jrick> what happens when you right click it?
<reya276> I get 3 menus
<jrick> is edit item one of them?
<reya276> no
<jrick> what are the three choises?
<reya276> is basicly asking me to create shortcuts for it
<jrick> ok, I think your on gnome, not kde.
<jrick> wait, what version?
<jrick> 6.06 or 7.04
<jrick> (or 6.10)
<reya276> yes it is Gnome
<reya276> 7.04
<jrick> ok, in prefrences, open menu editor
<jrick> or something simular,
<jrick> i don't have gnome in front of me
<jrick> System - Preferences
<reya276> ok
<jrick> in Alacarte (I think that's what it's called) select Acrobat
<jrick> alacarte is the menu editor
<jrick> what is under command?
<jrick> huh, wierd. Acroread is the command, but when under superuser (sudo) it can't find the command.
<nalioth> mind your letter case
<jrick> (acroread is lowercase)
<reya276> ok let me try it again
<se7en> how do i rip a dvd with k3b
<TeeBaggie> Hey, can someone tell me where to put my fonts?
<jrick> um, yeah.  that's about the wierdest thing I have seen linux do.
<TeeBaggie> ?
<slougi> TeeBaggie: ~/.fonts
<slougi> i.e. the .fonts dir in your home directory
<TeeBaggie>  Ty.\
<jrick> and sudo /usr/bin/acroread doesn't work either.
<slougi> jrick: what does `which acroread` say?
<jrick> huh.
<jrick> absolutely nothing.
<slougi> TeeBaggie: run fc-cache -fv afterwards to immediately update font data,  it'll take a minute or two otherwise
<jrick> do i need sudo?
<TeeBaggie> ?
<slougi> that command should show you where the binary is located
<TeeBaggie> fc-cache?
<dasnipa> erm dumb question how do i tell my sys tray to not stack icons and instead display just on one line?
<TeeBaggie>  in the run command?
<slougi> TeeBaggie: yeah "fontconfig cache updater tool"
<slougi> TeeBaggie: yeah
<slougi> dasnipa: it'll stack icons automatically if there is space for that, not sure if you can turn that off
<TeeBaggie> where exactly do i put fonts? im new to linux :P
<jrick> fakeroot doesn't work either.
<dasnipa> slougi: hm there has got to be...
<slougi> TeeBaggie: just right-click -> actions -> install :)
<TeeBaggie> ex. /home/brandon/.fonts?
<slougi> TeeBaggie: on the .ttf
<TeeBaggie> ok
<TeeBaggie> :)
<johan> hallo
<johan> good morning
<johan> :)
<slougi> and select personal if it's just for you, or system wide if for all users
<johan> i need some help here
<TeeBaggie> yay! ty
<jrick> any ideas how to get acroread working?
<slougi> TeeBaggie: np :)
<johan> i have kubuntu on my scsi hard drive in /dev/sda2
<TeeBaggie>  Can someone help me w/ steam?
<Tired_> Question:  if I shut down my system, physically remove the hard drive with Kubuntu, replace it with a totally different drive, then later, I want to reverse the process, will the kubuntu install be affected at all?
<jrick> sorry reya276, this is really confusing
<johan> and i install windows on /dev/sda1
<TeeBaggie> I think its just the font, but i have no text, i used wine
<johan> but now i cannot run my kubuntu
<slougi> Tired_: if you don't touch the HD, it will not be affected
<Tired_> :)
<slougi> Tired_: pretty logical, no? :)
<johan> because when i restarting the pc i cannot found os selection
<johan> how can i run my kubuntu?
<slougi> johan: you must reinstall the kubuntu boot manager (it is called GRUB)
<TeeBaggie> yup, font.
<TeeBaggie> ty all
<slougi> np
<johan> how to do that?
<Tired_> lol, the only logic in my bizarrely un-logical problem.  i have to install windows for a minute so I can access my hardware, before I can go back to Kubuntu.
<reya276> is ok, I'll do some digging
<johan> can i install grub from my  live cd?
<slougi> johan: I am just checking if there is an easy way for that, one minute
<reya276> thanks
<slougi> johan: yes
<johan> ok
<johan> thanks
<jrick> ok, I have to go, so hope everything works out fine.
<slougi> johan: if you boot from the livecd and come on irc i can walk you through it, it's not very difficult but entails some command line stuff
<dsmith> Hmmmm ran.... sudo apt-get upgrade and I get this pop box... Upgrade...Cancel or Allow?
<slougi> Tired_: sounds good :)
<johan> i am booting with live cd right now
<slougi> johan: ok cool
<slougi> johan: i'll be off the comp for a minute or so, hold on :)
<johan> ok
<ubuntu> hey slougi
<ubuntu> this is druntar
<reya276> ok thanks
<ubuntu> forgot to commit the partition changes
<ubuntu> so now I'm waiting on that
<Druntar> ok qparted seems to have locked up after I hit commit
<slougi> johan: ok, first thing, open a terminal
<johan> ok :)
<slougi> Druntar: sure it's not just grinding the drive?
<Druntar> well the windows have all locked up
<Druntar> and are non responsive
<slougi> hmm weird
<Druntar> well not unresponsive
<slougi> johan: got the terminal?
<Druntar> I can move them around but I minimized it for a second and when I reexpanded they are all blank
<johan> yes
<slougi> johan: ok, type sudo -i to begin with so we don't have to say sudo all the time. tread carefully, you're now in root mode
<johan> done
<slougi> Druntar: hmm, well I don't really know what to say to that
<Druntar> <shrug>
<slougi> johan: ok. where did you say you had install kubuntu? /dev/sda2?
<johan> yes /dev/sda2
<slougi> ok
<slougi> type mkdir <something>, mkdir temp will do
<slougi> just create a temporary directory
<slougi> after that, mount /dev/sda2 temp
<johan> wait
<slougi> which will mount your ubuntu filesystem on the temp dir
<slougi> ok
<slougi> Druntar: still locked up?
<johan> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Druntar> I'm guessing it's just doing it's thing my hard drive light hasn't gone out since I started it so maybe it's doing it's thing
<Druntar> just let it run
<slougi> yeah let it sit for a second and see if it comes to its senses
<johan> wait
<johan> it work
<slougi> ok cool :)
<johan> so what next?
<slougi> next step, cd temp
<slougi> i.e. go into the dir
<johan> ok
<slougi> two commands next:
<slougi> mount -t proc proc proc
<slougi> (yes you need all those procs :)
<slougi> and mount -t sysfs sys sys
<johan> done
<slougi> right
<slougi> hmm, do "mount -o loop /dev dev" just to be sure
<slougi> I am not 100% if its required but it does not hurt
<slougi> 100% sure
<johan> --- /dev: Is a directory it said
<slougi> then do "cd .." to back out of the dir again
<slougi> ah sorry
<slougi> -o bind, not -o loop
<Druntar> so ummm <twiddles thumbs>
<slougi> Druntar: kmenu -> games :)
<Druntar> lol
<Druntar> don't have games since it's live cd
<slougi> johan: still with me?
<johan> i cannot found my temp dir
<slougi> johan: type pwd, what does it say?
<Druntar> I'd have to jump on adept and snag some
<johan> pwd
<slougi> Druntar: damn livecd :)
<johan> it said /
<slougi> johan: i mean the output of that command
<slougi> ok, type ls
<slougi> do you see a directory called temp?
<johan> no
<johan> but tmp
<slougi> no that's different
<slougi> type just "cd"
<johan> i cannot find temp
<slougi> and then see with ls if there is a temp dir there
<johan> yes
<yotux> is there a good place to find out how to allow amarok to play a large variety of media formats?
<johan> :)
<slougi> ok cool :)
<slougi> type "ls temp", you should see stuff like usr, lib, bin, home, etc.
<slougi> yotux: yes, on the ubuntu wiki
<slougi> yotux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<johan> yes
<slougi> johan: cool, half-way there :)
<slougi> now, this is an important step
<slougi> type "HOME=/root chroot temp /bin/bash"
<johan> home=/root chroot temp/bin/bash
<johan> sorry
<slougi> the caps are important :)
<slougi> as are the spaces
<johan> ok
<slougi> there should really be a button "REINSTALL GRUB PLZ"
<Druntar> crap
<slougi> Druntar: ?
<johan> chroot: cannot change root directory to temp/bin/bash: Not a directory
<johan> ls
<Druntar> ok someone want to explain why my mouse keeps going out?
<Druntar> it'll take a reboot to get it going again
<Druntar> and I can't do that right now
<slougi> johan: as I said the spaces are important
<Druntar> logitech g5 laser mouse
<slougi> Druntar: hmm... type alt-space to bring up katapult, type konsole, in the konsole type dmesg to see kernel output. anything interesting on the last lines?
<Druntar> thought I had it fixed but when I opened the add/remove programs it went out again
<slougi> johan: got it?
<johan> HOME=/root chroot temp/bin/bash like this?
<johan> ls
<slougi> no, there is a space between temp and /bin/bash
<slougi> ie "HOME=/root chroot temp /bin/bash"
<Druntar> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<johan> done :)
<slougi> that's just floppy stuff
<slougi> johan: cool :)
<johan> ls
<slougi> johan: type "update-grub"
<johan> but i havent done the bind thing isit ok?
<intelikey> chroot temp su -       :)
<Druntar> well I can't scroll up to see anything else
<slougi> johan: it should be
<johan> it said done
<slougi> intelikey: the HOME env var gets set wrong sometimes
<intelikey> that's what the su -  was for
<slougi> intelikey: right
<johan> findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=0886ace5-a458-4d5c-9e5f-44e496e697d7'
<johan> Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<intelikey> puts you in a root "login" shell
<slougi> johan: ouch
<slougi> stop
<slougi> intelikey: we already are
<Druntar> nothing looks like it would be related to the mouse
<Druntar> it's all bluetooth and eth0 stuff
<slougi> johan: type "exit"
<slougi> Druntar: not sure then
<johan> done
<Druntar> I'm starting to think it's the damn mouse
<slougi> johan: do "cd temp"
<johan> yes
<Druntar> does linux support plug and play maybe if I unplug it and replug it in
<slougi> johan: do "mount -o bind /dev dev"
<slougi> Druntar: if it's usb it should work
<johan> mount or bind?
<slougi> the command is mount, -o bind is an argument to it
<intelikey> slougi no i mean on the chroot.      i was just pointing out a more system specific way.     using  su -  in the chroot sets all the env according to that systems root account  just as if you had logged into it in the console
<johan> done :)
<slougi> intelikey: yeah i got that, and i'll keep it in mind for the future. for now we had already done sudo -i before
<intelikey> wasn't trying to start a fight.
<slougi> yeah no worries :)
<slougi> johan: ok cool, now "cd .." to go back up one level
<johan> ok
<slougi> the dots are important
<johan> ok two dots :)
<slougi> johan: then the chroot thing again, let's take intelikeys suggestion :) "chroot temp su -"
<johan> just like that or use Home=.. ?
<Druntar> ok when I unplugged it got "usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<slougi> just like that, it's a better way
<Druntar> after plugging back in now power to mouse and no response from kernel
<johan> cannot execute binary file
<johan> wait wait
<johan> done
<slougi> ok
<slougi> do the update-grub thing again
<Druntar> man that hard drive live is still going
<Druntar> light*
<slougi> Druntar: are you resizing it now or what exactly?
<johan> searching for grub inst dir found /boot/grub
<Druntar> it's supposed to be resizing the ntfs partition and freeing up the 100 gigs or so that'll be left
<osiris> yeah.  that takes time
<osiris> lots of time
<johan> testing for an existing grub menu.lst found /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Druntar> ok that explains the qparted seeming to lock up
<Druntar> now what about my mouse lol
<osiris> yep
<slougi> johan: then found kernels, updating menu.lst?
<osiris> leave it
<johan> found kernel :/boot/vmlinuz
<johan> ye
<johan> yes
<slougi> nice
<slougi> johan: one second
<Druntar> the kernel isn't even recognizing me plugging the mouse back in
<intelikey> usb mice
<Druntar> yeah
<Druntar> logitech g5 laser mouse
<Druntar> keeps bugging out
<Druntar> it'll just stop working for no reason
<intelikey> check the log files ?
<Druntar> and takes a reboot to get it working again
<Druntar> don't know how to do that
<Druntar> slougi had me open konsole and type dmesg
<intelikey> browse /var/log/  cat any-log.file
<Druntar> lol ok only my second day in linux please be a bit more clear if you can
<intelikey> messages and xorg in particular
<johan> can i reboot now?
<slougi> johan: one second
<slougi> johan: type grub
<johan> ok :)
<slougi> :)
<johan> done
<slougi> type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<johan> (hd1,1)
<Alonea> why is it when I delete files off my external harddrive, that it puts the recycled files on my main harddrive?
<slougi> ok
<AMDfanboy> hey guys, is automatix cool?
<intelikey> Druntar  open a konsole and type this;   for Q in /var/*xorg* ;do tail $Q ;done | less
<slougi> johan: now type "root (hd1,1)"
<johan> done
<slougi> johan: you want the boot menu when you first start the computer right?
<johan> yes
<slougi> ok, then type "setup (hd1)"
<intelikey> Druntar that will get you the last 10 lines of each xorg log file in the 'less' pager   you can scroll up and down  page or  even search in there.   hit q to exit less
<johan> it said succeeded
<slougi> intelikey: afaik X isn't really concerned with the input devices directly, just the /dev entries
<slougi> johan:  ok cool :) type "quit"
<johan> ok
<slougi> johan: then type "exit"
<johan> done
<slougi> johan: then we have to unmount the filesystems we mounted before
<Alonea> ok, not to get pissy, but how does something so simple as a recyling bin keep on getting messed up? It says now that it cannot read such and such file
<johan> ok
<slougi> johan: so go back into the temp dir: "cd temp"
<johan> ok
<Druntar> says tail; cannont open "var/*xorg*" for reading: no such file or directory
<intelikey> slougi is the kernel or the xserver dropping his mouse ?
<slougi> andh them "unmount proc", then "unmount sys", then "unmount dev"
<slougi> intelikey: i would presume the kernel, afaik X just responds to events from /dev/input/foo
<intelikey> Druntar did i type that ?   /var/log/*xorg*   was what it should have been
<johan> unmount or umount?
<slougi> johan: sorry, my bad. umount.
<johan> ok
<dsmith> i have a usb drive that wont auto mount no longer
<johan> done
<dsmith> I did a package upgrade last night
<intelikey> slougi noted.  lets see if xorg is whining then we'll look at dmesg
<Druntar> same thing
<slougi> johan: then "cd .." to back up one, and "umount temp" to unmount the linux partition. then just reboot and report back :)
<slougi> intelikey: good point
<johan> ok
<johan> thank u slougi very very much
<Druntar> same message
<slougi> no problem. I hope they will make this a one button operation in the future.
<slougi> dsmith: do other usb drives still automount?
<Druntar> <screams at his stupid mouse>
<intelikey> Druntar ok sorry.   i'm still half asleep here.    lets try one more time.    for Q in /var/log/Xorg* ;do tail $Q ;done | less
<dsmith> I dont have any other swith me at this moment
<intelikey> and yes i tested that it should work
<dsmith> I looked in /mnt and I have just the cd-rom
<dsmith> I did rcently reformat this drive in NTFS from FAT32
<dsmith> should not mater though
<Druntar> same thing
<slougi> dsmith: hmm, if you plug it in and look at the ouput of "dmesg" (ie kernel messages) does it say anything about the usb device?
<Druntar> I'm thinking its because I'm on a live cd
<intelikey> Druntar :)   now he tells me.
<intelikey> yeah might be.
<Druntar> lol slougi knows so I figured since he knew that and if he thought that was teh problem he'd tell you
<intelikey> Druntar ok     dmesg    see what the end of that tells us
<Druntar> he made no mention so I thought it unimportant
<slougi> well, why would a livecd affect that? i am not all-knowing :)
<Druntar> sweet qpart says it's done
<slougi> argh
<intelikey> no reserve log files to see what happened before the reboot slougi
<dsmith> slougi: ok it does mention the USb drive
<Druntar> well qpart is done so I can reboot now
<Druntar> that will fix it for now
<dsmith> it does pickup the model name even
<slougi> intelikey: ah right. sorry, was distracted.
<Druntar> once I get linux installed we'll work from there
<slougi> dsmith: ok, so at a kernel level it works
<intelikey> Druntar good plan
<slougi> dsmith: is HAL running?
<dsmith> looked like it attempted a few times
<Druntar> ok going to reboot
<dsmith> HAL?
<dsmith> !HAL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Druntar> how do I do that lol I don't want to hard reboot
<slougi> the hardware abstraction layer
<slougi> dsmith: quick way to check: "ps aux | grep hal"
<slougi> should list a number of processes
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f1   &&&  ctrl+alt+del
<intelikey> Druntar   ^
<dsmith> acpi, keyboard, storage
<dsmith>   ...  /usr/lib/hal
<dsmith> appears so
<intelikey> bye Druntar
<slougi> yes
<slougi> intelikey: familiar with the HAL automount stuff?
<intelikey> no
<slougi> crap, me neither
<intelikey> automatic crap tic's me off.....
<dsmith> heh
<intelikey> so i avoid it
<slougi> intelikey: well, err
<slougi> ah
<slougi> what dirs do you have in /media?
<dsmith> cdrom0
<slougi> ok
<slougi> let me just quickly check what locally happens when I plug in a usb stick
<slougi> one sec
<dsmith> as I remember it shows a folder
<dsmith> like sda1
<slougi> yes I meant on a system level
<dsmith> oh
<intelikey> i'm not sure what's what there   but <dsmith> I did rcently reformat this drive in NTFS from FAT32  <<<  yes that matters.
<intelikey> !ntfs
<dsmith> hmmmmmmmmmm
<intelikey> oh bot desync'd ?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<slougi> shouldn't it still mount ro?
<intelikey> if it was "setup" in fstab.  no.
<dsmith> one sec
<intelikey> if not "maybe"...
<slougi> yeah...
<dsmith> reloading ntfs-3g
<dsmith> brb
<intelikey> or should i say   if ! grep vfat /etc/fstab ;then echo maybe ;fi
<johan> hello
<johan> i'm back
<johan> slougi
<johan> r u there?
<johan> i try to boot grom my hard disk
<johan> it said error 15:file not found
<johan> i cannot enter my windows to
<intelikey> johan let me review what slougi had you do and see if i notice anything that might help.   give me a sec
<johan> pk
<johan> ook
<slougi> johan: does it say that immediately on boot?
<kalorin`> anyone use the aegis virus scanner?
<johan> yes
<johan> when i choose kubuntu
<kalorin`> it keeps finding files on my windows stuff that are "infected" witW32/Magistr.a@MMh
<johan> then error 15
<johan> file not found
<kalorin`> but symantec doesn't find those
<slougi> johan: aha, but the menu does come up?
<kalorin`> seems odd
<johan> yes
<snake> hi .
<slougi> johan: second
<johan> i have to hard disk
<johan> before my mbr was on my 1st
<johan> and kubuntu in my second
<snake> i installed beryl in feisty but i can not see the decoration of the windows. the minimize , close and maximize buttons
<slougi> johan: ah well, that info would have helped a lot
<slougi> johan: so you changed hd order?
<johan> yes
<slougi> johan: how was it before and how is it now?
<johan> when i change to boot from second hd the menu comes up
<cables> !effects | snake
<ubotu> snake: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Alonea> ok, is there a limit for file size on the trashcan that can be set? I have tried again and again to delete this file thats a little over 3 gigs without success
<johan> but when i choose 1st hd its automatically boot the windows
<slougi> johan: ok it would have been good to know that before
<johan> sorry :(
<slougi> no problem, let me just check a thing or two so we can fix it :)
<johan> but i like to put my mbr on my sec hd
<kalorin`> alonea, how about rm -f <file> from a command prompt?
<johan> if its ok
<johan> :)
<slougi> johan: well yes "it's ok" :) just a matter of setting it up that way
<johan> ok
<intelikey> slougi and johan  sounds like his /boot/grub/device.map  and /etc/fstab   will both need edited to reflect the changes
<slougi> so what you want is for the first harddrive to boot straight to windows, and the second to give you the grub menu?
<slougi> intelikey: yes, i was not aware he had changed disk order
<johan> :)
<johan> sorry my bad
* Linux_Galore waves
<Alonea> kalorin`: *sigh* that would take a while..not to mention I am just trying to go through my drive and free up some space. just kind of annoying to have to go back and forth from the terminal and konqueror to see what I want to get rid of
<slougi> no worries johan
<slougi> only problem is I need to leave soon
<slougi> intelikey: would you walk him through it?
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: install kleansweep
<johan> oh
<intelikey> Alonea kdesu konqueror
<slougi> i need to leave for work in a bit
<kalorin`> alonea, how would that "take a while"
<kalorin`> I don't get it
<kalorin`> opening a command prompt and going ot the directory where the file is would "take a while"
<intelikey> slougi you can.
<kalorin`> the rm -f <file> command would take about 20 seconds
<slougi> johan: ok let's try to do this quickly
<johan> ok
<Alonea> intelikey: I know that, I am having trouble with the trashcan...it keeps messing up or failing to delete large files
<johan> :)
<slougi> johan: have you booted from the livecd?
<johan> yes
<slougi> ok nice
<Alonea> kalorin`: I dont have one file. I have many files to delete.
<slougi> we need to do the mounting stuff again
<johan> ok
<kalorin`> learn about file name masks/
<Linux_Galore> there is actually a kde app that cleans out your system for you, its called kleansweep
<kalorin`> or a little bash scripting
<kalorin`> or if they'r eall in the same directory rf -fr <directory>
* kalorin` shrugs
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: what do you mean by cleans out system?
<kalorin`> <---- never seen a file he couldn't delete
<slougi> johan: so, once again "sudo -i", "mkdir temp", "mount /dev/sda1 temp"
<intelikey> Alonea close konq and in the konsole  sudo rm -R ~/.trash     or ~/.Trash   which ever it is.   and  ln -s /dev/null ~/.trash      do what you need to do then rm the link
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: removes uneeded files or blank files, bad links files that are doubled up on etc
<johan> done
<slougi> johan: nice
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: I will look at it. just dont want it to delete something I might need
<johan> :0
<johan> :)
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: cleans out tmp files and your trash, very similar to the windows system manager tool
<slougi> johan: "cd temp", "mount -t proc proc proc", "mount -t sysfs sys sys", "mount -o bind /dev dev", "cd .."
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: alright. will run that and see what happens
<ayande_> Does anyone know what I should do in order to make phpmail work?
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: it gives you a list before it does anything
<johan> wait
<slougi> johan: ok :)
<johan> mount: mount point proc does not exist
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: you can even tell it what files types to ignore
<slougi> johan: did you do "cd temp"?
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: well, thing is I dont know what a lot of these files are in my home folder are and what they are for.
<johan> yes
<slougi> johan: with "ls" what files do you see?
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: you can query each one and it will tell you why it is listed
<johan> its my windows partition files
<johan> windows
<slougi> johan: ah, ok
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: even colour codes them too
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: thats really nice. installing it at the moment. gui?
<slougi> johan: "cd ..", "umount temp"
<slougi> johan: linux was on sda2?
<johan> yes
<slougi> ok, remembered wrongly
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: yep it has a gui its a kde app heh
<slougi> johan: so after the umount do "mount /dev/sda2 temp"
<johan> done
<slougi> ok
<slougi> johan: "cd temp", "mount -t proc proc proc", "mount -t sysfs sys sys", "mount -o bind /dev dev", "cd .." :)
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: goodie. i dont mind the terminal, but sometimes its frustrating.
<johan> done
<slougi> johan: cool
<johan> :)
<slougi> johan: what does "cat temp/boot/grub/device.map" output?
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: all apps beginning with a "K"  are GUI apps
<slougi> Linux_Galore: not quite all, but most
<johan> hd
<Linux_Galore> slougi: Ive never seen a k-app thats cli
<slougi> johan: just "hd"?
<johan> (hd0) /dev/hdc (hd1) /dev/sda
<Dragnslcr> I'd say most apps beginning with a G are GUI apps as well
<mattchewie> Hey all, I was wondering is the restricted devices manager in Kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> "K" for KDE-made, "G" for Gnome-made
<slougi> Linux_Galore: kconfig_compiler kconf_update for example
<Druntar> well I'm back
<hakaisou> is there a way that I can test to see if my Microphone can hear me?
<Druntar> mouse is working again
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: ok, guess that makes sense. i just don't kknow why some programs can't have a gui. I mean, some I can kind of see, but others it just makes it a hassle to figure out the exact command to do a simple task
<slougi> johan: ok one second
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: the problem with G is allot of gnu cli stuff begins with G
<johan> ok
<Druntar> and qparted worked now I just need to get linux to instal
<intelikey> johan and grub boots on which ?
<mattchewie> as does GTK apps...
<Dragnslcr> Linux_Galore- true
<hakaisou> is there a way that I can test to see if my Microphone can hear me?
<intelikey> johan the ide or the sata/scsi  ?
<johan> sata
<Dragnslcr> Alonea- heh, welcome to the world of *nix
<johan> my linux
<johan> the mbr was on ide
<Druntar> ok here's the prob I'm on the live cd and when I click install on my desktop it locks up at choose language
<intelikey> then it needs to be 0   (assuming you are changing bios to get it to boot that disk
<Dragnslcr> Alonea- making graphical interfaces for *nix programs so that non-geeks can use Linux is relatively new
<johan> yes
<Alonea> Dragnslcr: heh. though I think my biggest pet peev is programs that have guis, but dont put themselves in the K Menu.
<Druntar> ok mouse stopped again
<slougi> johan: intelikey: that's exactly what i wanted to check
<intelikey> yeah you need to switch the 0 and 1
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: well its because how UNIX works, Unix apps in general are built like lego so they have a command line toolset and then someone creates a graphical front end for those things
<makuseru> how can i figure out wht harddrive (brand and model) i have?
<Dragnslcr> Alonea- yup, that's pretty annoying
<slougi> it's been too long since I really fiddled with grub
<Alonea> Dragnslcr: really? I don't know C ++yet, but I am learning Java and guis are quite easy. Just didn't think it was that hard, thats all.
<slougi> johan: so switch the two arguments around
<johan> how?
<intelikey> yeah i'd use lilo for that.   doesn't care so much about bios just real phisical addressing.
<Alonea> Dragnslcr: especially when you install a bunch of things, then forget about what you installed
<slougi> intelikey: you need to use a text editor to edit the file, nano for example
<slougi> whoops
<slougi> johan: you need to use a text editor to edit the file, nano for example
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> yeah
<slougi> intelikey: sorry :)
<johan> ok edit what file
<mattchewie> makuseru - alt+f2, type in konsole and at the prompt type in lspci
<johan> device.map?
<slougi> johan: yes
<johan> i can use pico
<makuseru> mattchewie: thanks
<Dragnslcr> Alonea- simple GUI's for simple CLI programs are pretty easy to make, it's just that nobody has bothered for a lot of them
<slougi> johan: if it is installed use pico. if not, use nano. it is _exactly_ like pico.
<intelikey> it's a symlink to nano
<johan> so what should i change?
<mattchewie> makuseru - bah nevermind, I was thinking of how to get the chipset for you HD :( DOH!
<slougi> intelikey: ah wasn't aware of that
<Dragnslcr> I love nano
* Linux_Galore on vim text editor to rule them all
<Linux_Galore> one*
<Dragnslcr> So much easier to deal with than vi and emacs
<slougi> johan: switch the 1 (one) and 0 (zero) in the hd0 and hd1 entries
<intelikey> (hd0) /dev/hdc  \n (hd1) /dev/sda  >  (hd1) /dev/hdc  \n (hd0) /dev/sda
<johan> ok
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: also has less features than both emacs and vim
<Alonea> Dragnslcr: ah. ok. well, when I program, I pretty much go with the "must assume user will be complete idiot" way of thought. So even if the program does not have a gui, I try to make it easy to understand.
<johan> then save?
<slougi> johan: yes
<makuseru> how can i figure out wht harddrive (brand and model) i have?
<Dragnslcr> One of my professors in college talked about the religious wars between vi and emacs. I'd just sit in the back and think about how much I hated them both
<johan> done
<intelikey> Alonea good practice.   never under estimate the stupidity of an end user
<slougi> intelikey: i am not sure if grub needs to reinstalled, do you know?
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: nano is fine until you want to debug a file and it cant highlight any errors when both vim and emacs can
<intelikey> slougi no it doesn't
<slougi> that's what I was thinking, thanks
<slougi> johan: just unmount the partitions and reboot
<johan> umount temp?
<Alonea> Dragnslcr: but I think what really frustrates me the most is terminal programs that I really don't understand, and then documentation does not exist. I dont care if the program is a simple calculator program. I want documentation.
<intelikey> did you check his fstab ?
<Dragnslcr> Linux_Galore- which is why I try to not deal with code in a shell
<slougi> intelikey: ah right
<intelikey> johan wait
<slougi> johan: sec
<slougi> i really need to leave, sorry
<johan> ok
<intelikey> slougi go.
<slougi> thanks
<Alonea> Dragnslcr: and a lot of times the program -? doesn't help as much as I would like
<johan> thanks slougi
<slougi> np johan
<Dragnslcr> Alonea- yeah, documentation can be scarce for some stuff. Definitely makes things a lot more difficult
<intelikey> johan cat temp/etc/fstab
<hakaisou> what is the CLI command to change which sound card you broadcast through?
<Alonea> intelikey: indeed. I am a user myself and can miss something that is really simple to someone else
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: ide's are ok but most "new code" even at Microsoft isnt created in an IDE, (actually Microsoft uses emacs)
<Dragnslcr> That's why you have to be brave. I try not to worry about completely hosing my system
<intelikey> johan are they  /dev/hd*    or  blkid  ?
<johan> # Entry for /dev/sda2 :
<johan> UUID=0886ace5-a458-4d5c-9e5f-44e496e697d7 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<intelikey> k that's fine.
<johan> # Entry for /dev/hdc1 :
<Dragnslcr> Emacs isn't an editor though, it's a flippin' operating system
<johan> UUID=3d7d28cd-6583-4b06-a5f2-5e2e08f69f63 none swap sw 0 0
<intelikey> yeah you can reboot.
<johan> ok
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: ide's are nice but they also create nice "C" average code, and trust me the proff's  can see that your work has been done in a ide from a mile away
<johan> so i must not change my fstab?
<makuseru> how can i figure out wht harddrive (brand and model) i have?
<intelikey> not needed
<johan> ok
<johan> thanks i'l be right back
<Alonea> Dragnslcr: I just find not making documentation is lazy and bad form. I may not always like doing it, but I would rather do it so people can easier understand the program and use it, than have a bunch of people not use it because they don't understand
<Dragnslcr> Er, my code doesn't look any different just because I use an IDE to write it
<hakaisou> what is the CLI command to change which sound card you broadcast through?
<Dragnslcr> Text is still text
<intelikey> makuseru lshw
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: modern IDE make you confrom to a method often this method is stupid considering the projects aims
<Dragnslcr> Alonea- won't argue with that. Lucky for me, I've never really released any of my personal projects, so I haven't had to write much documentation for them
<johan> just reboot?
<johan> dont need to umount?
<intelikey> johan you not back yet ?
<johan> mo
<johan> no
<johan> :)
<johan> i havent reboot
<intelikey> johan the reboot process will umount all devices
<johan> ok
<johan> thanks
<Alonea> Dragnslcr: same here. but my professor wants it, and I find it a good habit. Also on IDEs, I don't find the code any different either...what do you use? I use eclipse.
<Dragnslcr> Linux_Galore- I dunno, the IDE's I've used are pretty much just text editors that automatically indent blocks and can autocomplete names
<yotux> where are fonts stored in kubuntu?
<mattchewie> makuseru - you still around?
<Dragnslcr> Alonea- yeah, I write plenty of docs for stuff I do at work
<yotux> I install mstruefonts and can't seem to find them
<hakaisou> nevermind I figured it out.
<makuseru> mattchewie: yea
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: wait till you get your hands on some of the $$$$ IDE's, bloody things write the code for you just about
<intelikey> yotux installed it how ?
<Dragnslcr> We use Zend IDE at work. I used Visual Studio Express when I did some C# at home
<yotux> apt-get install
<mattchewie> makuseru - get your answer?
<Dragnslcr> Linux_Galore- heh, I'll pass, thanks
<yotux> I need to add one more font to debug a wine program
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: VS is very prone to producing rubbish, good for debugging though
<intelikey> then either /etc/something/  or /usr/something   but you should have no need to look there.  what are you wanting to do with the fonts ?
<makuseru> mattchewie: no
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: really? damn..even I am not that lazy. I mean, I am still learning and appreciate it when eclipse points out a forgotten semicolon, and the debugger is nice, but there are even more advanced ides out there like you describe?
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: yep
<yotux> intelikey:  I want to add one more font to the mstruefonts
<intelikey> ah use in wine....     hmmmm
<Dragnslcr> It didn't seem too bad. I only used the wysiwyg part for laying out containers and stuff, though. I generally wrote all the functionality parts myself
<yotux> intelikey:  I use quicken sorry
<mattchewie> makuseru - looks like intelikey did send you the command, but its lshw, unless you know that your drives are sata, then you can cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: Ive spent many an hour cleaning up crap from lazy VS developers
<Dragnslcr> I've seen the results of HTML generators though. That's some hideous stuff
<makuseru> mattchewie: it is SATA
<intelikey> well yotux   find / -type f -iname 'msttf*' 2>/dev/null
<makuseru> mattchewie: thanks, just what i needed
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: yeah, I hate HTML dumb ass tools
<mattchewie> makuseru - np
<Dragnslcr> I think the best parts of VS were the tab-completion and automatic renaming
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: scary...I just use Eclipse because I the teacher uses Jcreator...which I hate. Its nice to me because of the debugger, multiple languages, and I can do my documentation in the same program. Don't think I need anything more advanced than that.
<yotux> intelikey found them
<mattchewie> Anyone run Feisty on an 8800GTS?
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: Im not saying they are total crap, just in the wrong hands they product lots of crap\
<mattchewie> or 88 series in genreal :D
<Dragnslcr> Rename a method and it finds all places where it's called and changes the name for you
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: emacs does all that
<st1ckly78> does anyone know what plugins i need to play aac format in amarok
<intelikey> vi mc jed joe emacs all do that
<Linux_Galore> Dragnslcr: I can rename all the variables at once and it will even find suspect pointers
<hakaisou> !flv
<rizza> anyone know about preseeding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattchewie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> rizza very little    but ask anyway
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: I can see people doing that. I can also see it taking away the true creative process and most of the actual writing process that comes from the programmer. At least I know now when people go off on IDEs, they mean those types.
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: well, that KleanSweep is still going. Over 500mb so far.
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: I use those types of IDE but mainly for debugging, I wont touch the things when it comes to new projects
<rizza> does auto work and can I use apt-cacher with ubuntu net install
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: yeah, you must have set it to look at the whole system heh
<intelikey> as to the las
<intelikey> t part yes.     not sure about the other
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: yeah. I can see that. oh, probably yes. but I have so much random crap from the 3-4 times I have reinstalled, that a good cleanup is what I need.
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: be carefull with stuff in you users tmp directory, some things are there as page markers
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: ok. I will. most of the stuff is from my home folder though.
<rizza> I've tried to use apt-cacher with the installer with no luck same preseed file with debian proper and works perfectly
<rizza> changed for debian repos of corse
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: I would leave anything in /etc  alone too
<intelikey> it seems like the repos addressing is different and that might affect it...
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: unless they were bad links
<hakaisou> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<underdog5004> bleagh, I love skype, but whenever I call someone after I've been using a multimedia player, it locks my machine up for 5 minutes...CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE/CTRL-ALT-F[1|2|3|4]  don't help either...
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: I plan on leaving most of the stuff from the root partition alone.
<intelikey> you know the stable testing -vs- main universe   the dir structure is not the same.   iirc.
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: well the orphaned links your ok with
<intelikey> caution
<underdog5004> any ideas? I'm using ALSA on an intel ICH5 soundcard, although I'm using a plantronic usb headset for all skype sounds...
<intelikey> that's not always so Linux_Galore
<Alonea> underdog5004: even magical sys rq does not work? (assuming your computer locks up and you have to press power button)
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: orphaned links are usually created due to an update not cleaning up properly
<soulrider_> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<intelikey> that thing can rm symlinks that are actually still in use
<rizza> Very clear on that and think the the ubuntu installer ignores my apt-cache for some reason
<Druntar> ok here's my new problem. when I click on the install icon on my desktop on the kububtu live cd it locks the comp up
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: not if you restrict it to orphaned links
<Druntar> it locks up on step 1 and won't let me do anything else with the install
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: so far, no orphaned files
<underdog5004> Alonea, never tried sys rq...I never thought of it...
<intelikey> oooh yuch
<Alonea> underdog5004: Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring ^_____^
<intelikey> Druntar are you sure it's locked ?  not just slow ?
<underdog5004> uh... RSEUB?
<underdog5004> BUSER?
<Druntar> seems locked to me
<soulrider_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Alonea> underdog5004: RSEIUB
<Druntar> maybe I'm just being impatient I'll try again
<underdog5004> alonea, please explain...
<intelikey> Alonea so is fattening jaguars
<Alonea> underdog5004: ok, to do a safe reboot with the magical sys you hold down I thin alt + sys rq, then type in those letters.
<Alonea> underdog5004: google magical sys and there is a wiki page about it.
<Alonea> underdog5004: it will tell you more about it and more commands.
<intelikey> e u b
<underdog5004> gotcha...thanks.
<underdog5004> but...no solution? lol
<Alonea> underdog5004: sorry...dont do video chat on here because webcam does not work on here
<intelikey> !sysrq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Druntar> ok well I guess I'm going to go cook some ramen while I wait
<underdog5004> Alonea, I'm only interested in voip
<intelikey> Druntar shouldn't take but 2 minutes max.
<underdog5004> voice, not video
<intelikey> Druntar if it's not moving in that time it's hung
<underdog5004> anyway, I've gotta go pick someone up...bbl
<makuseru> Hi, i recently bought a SATA drive, and the manual says it should get 300mb/s but im only getting 55mb/s, am i doing somthing wrong?
<Alonea> underdog5004: oh sorry, thought you were using video cam on skype. a bit silly today.
<intelikey> makuseru might tweek the "hdpram" a bit and see what you come up with     check dmesg and see if  DMA is working on it
<Druntar> well it's been running since I said I was going to start some ramen
<Druntar> so almost 5 mins and still not moving
<intelikey> Druntar what kind of specs ?
<Druntar> pentium D dual core 3 ghz
<Druntar> 1 gig of pc 5700 ram
<Druntar> 250gb hd
<intelikey> p99 3zillion ghz   yeah... nough.
<Druntar> lol
<Druntar> I just built it 3 months ago
<makuseru> intelikey: the only thing that i saw that said dma in it was [17179577.244000]  eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000]  dma_mask[64-bit] 
<Druntar> wiat
<Druntar> it's moving yay
<intelikey> it was just a a thought.   low mem problem   but you shot that down.
<intelikey> makuseru then turning on dma should help
<intelikey> hdparm --help | less
<Druntar> guess I just didn't wait long enough
<makuseru> intelikey: was that command for me?
<intelikey> makuseru heh yeah but drop the pipe it outputs to stderr
<makuseru> ok
<intelikey> Druntar how long would that be ?
<makuseru> intelikey: and what is it i need to do?
<Druntar> about 6-8 mins for it to load the language list I'm on step 4 now
<Druntar> ok should I select guided use the largest continuous free space?
<Druntar> or manual
<Druntar> ?
<intelikey> makuseru prolly read the man page cause i'm not going to walk you through breaking your new drive   ;/
<makuseru> wait? breaking it?
<makuseru> why wont it transfer at 300mb/s like it says it will?
<toby> how do i put an msn account on this thing???
<intelikey> Druntar you mean it takes it longer on a   p99 3zillion ghz 1000T ram   system than it does on my p1 100mhz  ????  </blinks>
<Druntar> praying this doesn't break my vista till I get my files off
<Druntar> everyone cross your fingers
<makuseru> ill cross them that vista breaks
<Daisuke_Ido> no need, vista's broken already
<intelikey> makuseru if it was mine.  i'd turn on dma  and see what it did.  but it's yours and i can't afford to buy it if you break it.
<Druntar> hey I still need my personal files off that vista install
<makuseru> how do i turn on dma?
<Daisuke_Ido> Druntar: do it soon :)
<osiris> http://wickedtribe.homeip.net/screenshots/5_5_07.png
<intelikey> i think the command may be  hdparm -d  something or another
<Daisuke_Ido> and the purpose of that screenshot was?
<osiris> im bored
<Daisuke_Ido> good reason :)
<osiris> staring at my net monitor
<intelikey> that's what  ##windows is for osiris
<osiris> =)
<makuseru> osiris: is that winamp?
<osiris> nope
<osiris> xmms
<makuseru> i use to use that skin when i had winduhs
<makuseru> xmms can use winamp akins?
<osiris> yep
<osiris> old ver 3 ones
<makuseru> didnt know
<makuseru> oh well, i like amarok over xmms
<osiris> to heavy for me
* intelikey uses "sox"
<jpiccolo> if i have alot of RX errors, would that cause a slow lan file transfer?
<yhsoft12> who is korea user of ubuntu ??
<johnt> Hey folks: I am trying to get k3b working. My first problem is that totem will not plat MPEG files so how to fix please??
<intelikey> and i can do play lists, randomized, loop, and all the cools stuff just no eyecandy
<Druntar> crap mouse went out again
<Druntar> that's going to have to be the first thing I fix once I get this installed
<joe7d6> Hi. I'm investigating security implementation on ubuntu 7.04. hows the security features in ubuntu compare to the following distros? http://en.opensuse.org/Security_Features http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Security/Features  thanks in advance :)
<intelikey> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joe7d6> Hi. I'm investigating security implementation on ubuntu 7.04. hows the security features in ubuntu compare to the following distros? http://en.opensuse.org/Security_Features http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Security/Features  thanks in advance :)
<joe7d6> ignore apparmor which i despise :p
<yhsoft12> help me, are you linuxer?
<osiris> yes, just not korean
<Druntar> linuxer?
<yhsoft12> ah.....
<underdog5004> yay, I'm back...
<makuseru> intelikey: i do "hdparm -d " and it just lists the man
<intelikey> makuseru man hdparm
<intelikey> or ask someone else
<yhsoft12> please teach me, install vmware for linux.
<yhsoft12> continue, put string error message."
<intelikey> yhsoft12  sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<yhsoft12> i'm not speak english very well
<yhsoft12> ok
<dsmith> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dsmith> !ntfs
<yhsoft12> i do it
<yhsoft12> but
<yhsoft12> drror messang
<yhsoft12> error
<yhsoft12> message
<johnt> !k3b-plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3b-plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yhsoft12> um..
<yhsoft12> c header file
<yhsoft12> error..
<yhsoft12> incorrect directory
<yhsoft12> T _t
<underdog5004> johnt, what do you need?
<intelikey> o,O
<redfive> whats the best way to install beryl?
<osiris> yhsoft12, i think you need a -dev package for a lib.  can you paste the error in a paste bin ?
<yhsoft12> no, i'm not used beryl
<underdog5004> redfive, follow the guide @ www.beryl-project.com
<underdog5004> redfive, unless you're using feisty...
<yhsoft12> um.. just moment. i'll be back.
<osiris> http://rafb.net/paste
<underdog5004> I've had _really_ luck w/ feisty and beryl
<underdog5004> g'night
<johnt> underdog: i want to burn a dvd and I am gettting error msgs fro k3b and if I try to save image to disk totem cannot read mpeg1 file
<dsmith> is writing to NTFS suppoted?
<Druntar> <twiddles thumbs while waiting>
<osiris> johnt, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 and a few other packages first
<johnt> underdog: need to know which plugins or files i need to d/l
<Druntar> 60% there......
<intelikey> !ntfs > dsmith
<johnt> osoris: neat which others do I need?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g > dsmith
<dsmith> intelikey I read that
<dsmith> I should have said is writing to NTFS safe?
<dsmith> comment in Konsole said no
<osiris> !restriced formats > johnt
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: on duplicated files, does it just put the extra version, or all versions on it?
<intelikey> safe as in safe sex   or safe as in money in the bank
<dsmith> lol
<intelikey> errr bad analagy  neither are safe
<osiris> !restricedformats > johnt
<dsmith> i got you
<yhsoft12> sir ?
<dsmith> ok after sudo fdisk -l, I found the drive as sda1
<dsmith> installed diskmounted in its visible now in RO
<osiris> yes ?
<johnt> osiris; the bot did msg me  thanks
<dsmith> *diskmounter
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: not sure to be honest
<intelikey> you installed ntfs-3g ?
<yhsoft12> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernal? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<dsmith> yep
<osiris> yhsoft12, you need the kernel sources
<yhsoft12> okay
<dsmith> intelikey: yes
<yhsoft12> may be
<yhsoft12> kernal source update ?
<intelikey> dsmith  mount | gerp dev/sda1
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: hmm...I think it does put all versions..which is kind of a bad thing (not that I have removed such files yet or anything)
<intelikey> what it says ?
<dsmith> hahah gerp
<intelikey> well untypo that
<yhsoft12> intelikey
<yhsoft12> um..
<dsmith>     /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000,user=dsmith)
<dsmith> its working
<yhsoft12> i execute that line
<yhsoft12> notthing put screen
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: if you not sure uncheck it
<Linux_Galore> you are*
<intelikey> ok looks like you need to umount it and edit the /etc/fstab    type should be  ntfs-3g
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: i know, but its a bit of a pain when there are over 3000 duplicated files.
<yhsoft12> now umount?
<dsmith> i am not concerned about it being read/write
<dsmith> I prefer not farking my box
<intelikey> yhsoft12 sorry that was for dsmith
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: just stick to the ones in your home directory
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: these are the ones in my home directory. I redid it just for the /home/
<dsmith> I suppose I could get another usb drive and format as ext3
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: @@
<axident> Anyone able to help me with a dual boot issue?
<yhsoft12> hu...... linux is very hard for beginners.. i'm 15 years old.
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: there will be allot of duplication in the .kde and .gnome  directories because they are theme or icons files so they all have the same name
<Alonea> axident: depends. what is going on?
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: ok. anyway I can have those folders ignored?
<intelikey> yhsoft12 yes  /usr/src/linux/include  should be right.    you may need to install  linux-headers-<your kernel arch>
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: yep just uncheck them or look or just set the filter options to ingore duplicates
<yhsoft12> um... just moment
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: well, part of the problem is on the duplicated files, it is NOT saying where the files are located.
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: yep, just uncheck them or set the filter options to ignore duplicate
<intelikey> dsmith setting up the fstab correctly will make it automount with read/write access and the dmask= fmask= will give your users access
<dsmith> intelikey: I was reading about that but it seems perhaps risky
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: you should be able to query each one
<dsmith> I will read about it some more
<intelikey> dsmith yeah that's why i mentioned the "what kind of safe" thing
<dsmith> heh
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: if they are under .gnome or .kde ignore them
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: I can have it open directory, and thats it, but doing open directory on over 3000 objects isn't practical
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: they are intentional duplicated
<miguel> hi, i am from chile
<Linux_Galore> duplicates*
<miguel> i need help
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: then add .kde and .gnome to the filter to be ignored
<intelikey> well welcome to cyber space miguel
<yhsoft12> * intelikey *
<yhsoft12> um..
<yhsoft12> linux-headers-2.6.20-15 right?
<killermach_> ok.. I installed kubuntu-beryl how do I "enable" it?
<intelikey> looks good to me.     uname -a    will tell you what you are running.
<intelikey> !beryl | killermach_
<ubotu> killermach_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: ok. got it. lets try again!
<Druntar> wow the install is taking it's sweet time
<yhsoft12> linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-server #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:41:34 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<intelikey> Druntar i'm serious my p1 box installed in less time.
<killermach_> yes yes.. I was told that earlier.. then why is there a package for it? and why in gnome you click System->Preferences->Desktop Effects?
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: ok this is weird. It wasn't showing where the files were before on the duplicated files list, but now it is...
<intelikey> yhsoft12 then yes it is  2.6.20-15
<yhsoft12> okay
<kane_> anyone know if its possible to access a MSSQL db with a linux clinet?
<intelikey> kane_ should be.  but that's not in my spheer of knowledge
<yhsoft12> * intelikey * i now well follow you ?
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: yeah, you must have the libmindreader.so.1  plugin installed
<axident> anyone willing to help me sort out a dual boot issue? If so please message me.
* intelikey doesn't know how to answer that question
<yhsoft12> um...
<soulrider_> axident: whats the issue ?
<intelikey> axident just concisely describe the issue and the facts surrounding it.
<Linux_Galore> kane_: always check on www.freshmeat.net
<Alonea> Linux_Galore: *shrugs* ok, another to add to list is  ie4linux...daaaayam there are duplicates alllll over the place on that thing
<kane_> hrm, thanks i'll look around there.
<soulrider_> who the hell wants IE? and whot he hell wants it on linux!
<BellaireLinuxN3r> there's ie for linux?
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: yeah, usuall MS bloat
<soulrider_> emulates most likely
<soulrider_> ok, im going to bed
<soulrider_> bye bye!
<Linux_Galore> BellaireLinuxN3r: its an applications that installs IE in Linux
<BellaireLinuxN3r> oh
<hitmanWilly> ugh...
<axident>  1 harddrive and it's partitioned...
<axident>   1 partition had XP and the other was a storage.... then vista came out, I installed vista on my storage partition... now i only use vista and decided i would install ubuntu on my XP partition... read some things and configured grub the way i was told, but now I get NTLDR is missing when trying to boot to Vista... I know that Grub goofed the vista bootloader but dunno how to fix it without wiping out grub
<Alonea> soulrider_: I had it for a webpage for my class that wasn't working with firefox....though it works now
<Alonea> axident: ok, I did the EXACT same thing too
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: most webdevs who work from Linux install IE just in case
<yhsoft12> * intelikey * Thanks for your help.
<Snowman> hiya folks, anyone have any experience with the knetworkmanager under feisty?
<axident> here's the problem though... i don't have a floppy drive to make a boot disk to boot back into ubuntu after doing a startup repair on Vista using the Vista CD
<intelikey> yhsoft12 welcome.
<Alonea> axident: and it did not goof the vista boot. What is happening is Vista is looking for XP and not finding it.
<Druntar> ok it's been sitting on 64% forever
<Snowman> having a bit of a problem getting it to list and connect to wireless LAN's, although the manual config worked.  The manual config however didn't actually do anything other than connect to my router and now I have no list of LAN's...
<Linux_Galore> axident: you use the Vista cd and recover the mbr
<axident> ah... that would make sense...
<Alonea> axident: and I tried doing the repair function for vista on the vista dvd, and it did n
<BellaireLinuxN3r> axident: your probably need to restore NTLDR then overwrite it with grub
<Alonea> axident: did not work for me. you can try though.
<intelikey> axident the install cd or live cd for ubuntu, either will let you reinstall grub
<st1ckly78> hello i need some help please
<axident> Hmm... ok any suggestions on restoring the NTLDR?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> st1ckly78: hiya! just ask and someone here's bound to know what's wrong
<intelikey> axident have you visited the wiki on that issue ?
<intelikey> !grub | axident
<ubotu> axident: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Snowman> no wireless users in the house?
<st1ckly78> i am trying to get my .avi files to play in vlc but all i get is sound what else do i need
<intelikey> !wifi | Snowman
<ubotu> Snowman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Snowman> intelikey: yeah, read that.
<Snowman> it says I should see a list of wireless lans.  I don't.  hence my question :)
<intelikey> best i can do ya.
<Snowman> ah :\
<BellaireLinuxN3r> st1ckly78: do you know the codec for your .avi file? It might be one that VLC doesn't have
<Snowman> I mean, it _IS_ connected, but I'd like to be able to connect to others without having to manually config each time.
<st1ckly78> no
<axident> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> Snowman if you can translate kde to gnome  gnome to kde commands you can ask in  #ubuntu
<intelikey> axident not at all
<st1ckly78> all i know is i have installed the GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin but that got me the sound only
<Alonea> axident: short of rewriting it yourself, I dont know, try googling restoring the ntldr.
<intelikey> vlc-plugin-ggi - GGI video output plugin for VLC
<intelikey> vlc-plugin-glide - Glide video output plugin for VLC
<intelikey> vlc-plugin-sdl - SDL video and audio output plugin for VLC
<st1ckly78> cool
<axident> hmm... i think I have some ideas to play with now... thanks for the info!
<Alonea> axident: no problem. we try
<Alonea> axident: worst case you end up reinstalling windows and then fixing grub. I ended up doing that. good luck!
<axident> I am sure I will be back... hehe...
<intelikey> axident from what i hear (hear say only cause i don't do windows) windows may give lots of problems if not on the first primary drive&partition   you may have to reinstall it there and install your linux where ever is left.
<intelikey> i guess i'm too late on that
<BellaireLinuxN3r> intelikey: you're probably right
<intelikey> i lag
<BellaireLinuxN3r> i'm lucky - I have two drives, so I just installed linux on the other drive
<BellaireLinuxN3r> windows is a spoiled brat :)
<intelikey> i have 8 drives in this box...
<intelikey> looks like the noon crowd has died down...
<BellaireLinuxN3r> lol
<icecruncher> lol, I'll make up for it
<intelikey> go ahead, i'm not goin' to answer you anyway
<intelikey> :)
<icecruncher> can anyone tell me how to remotely limit the speed of another computer on the same network? :)
<Alonea> is there a command you can do the delete instead of sending to trash?
<intelikey> traffic shaping  ?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> there's probably something in the router that you can change...maybe...:)
<icecruncher> yeah, the other comp uses way to much bandwidth
<intelikey> Alonea yes you can enable delete in the menu on konqueror  or use the hot keys   or use a konsole and rm it
<Alonea> intelikey: ok, what is the hotkey for it?
<kai> can some one help, I was banned from this channel for like months and I didn't know know
<intelikey> icecruncher well not because of the pun eariler but i can't answer that.....    idk.
<kai> how can I reserve my nick
<icecruncher> intelikey: k  lol
<intelikey> Alonea shift del   i think  but it is adjustable
<Alonea> intelikey: thats fine. it works
<intelikey> !register | kai
<ubotu> kai: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kai> thank you
<intelikey> not at all
<Alonea> intelikey: what can I use to partition again?
<Alonea> intelikey: like, either in the cmd prompt, or a gui.
<kai> I think the first time there was something worng with my install how can i get my weather bug and my 'geyes' back
<intelikey> gparted  qtparted   cfdiak   parted  fdisk
<intelikey> take your pick
<Alonea> intelikey: is there a way I can split a drive without deleting off the contents?
<icecruncher> kai, add them as apps in the task bar
<intelikey> geyes ?    isn't that gnomish
<icecruncher> intelikey: probably
<kai> There not there
<intelikey> Alonea if the free space is consolidated at one end, yes
<kai> Thats why I think the first time I upgraded something went wrong
<Alonea> intelikey: ok. how would I do this? does cfdisk do it, or should I use another?
<kai> I had all that stuff and I had this HUGE memory leak issue when I ran netbeans for extended periods
<intelikey> xeyes - X client - xeyes
<Alonea> kai: I dunno, but I have missing applets as well when I upgraded. Like the moon thing...
<intelikey> tuxeyes - a fancy version of xeyes
<ForgeAus> hey intelikey :)
<kai> Alonea: Its weird I never get the same install when I have installed kubuntu
<intelikey> Alonea ummmm i think i'd use gparted for that
<intelikey> ForgeAus
<Druntar> ok it's still at 64%
<Alonea> intelikey: ok, will try that
<Druntar> should this be taking so long?
<hitmanWilly> Druntar, what are you doing?
<kai> This install is good
<Alonea> intelikey: I have a large external hdd and I have some backup info that I want to keep, but then I want the rest of the 100 or so gigs to be in a separate partition
<intelikey> Druntar go walk the dog,  or talk to a hooker or something for a while   and see if it finishes....
<kai> I had huge probs Idunno what happnedw/ the other one
<intelikey> hitmanWilly he's installing
<hitmanWilly> ahhh, ok...
<BellaireLinuxN3r> did it hang on hardware detection?
<intelikey> BellaireLinuxN3r after writing files... 64%
<mehmet> hi
<mehmet> i wan to install all packges on Kubuntu 7.04 dvd
<mehmet> how to this?
<kai> I luv u linux
<kai> :)
<mehmet> i was download some packages before this installation
<mehmet> i was format my pc and installed new kubuntu from dvd
<mehmet> now i want to install my packages
<mehmet> but there are 590 packages
<intelikey> mehmet i don't think you can.   some will conflict with others and you will have to choose one or the other....   but    for Q in [a-z]  ;do apt-get install $Q* ;done      should try to do it.
<mehmet> what the install command?
<intelikey> oh wait.  local.
<mehmet> intelikey:  i made but it is not ok :(
<danny500> Hey, if I update my computer to the nex Ubuntu from 6.10 will it totally erase everything that is on the drive or just update the kernal to 7.04?
<icecruncher> danny500, it'll  update all old packages
<intelikey> not the best idea to try to automate dpkg -i *    but you can try it.
<Alonea> danny500: shouldn't erase anything on the drive if you do the upgrade command. I didn't loose anything
<icecruncher> danny500, no erase :)
<intelikey> in the dir of the packages
<intelikey> mehmet ^
<danny500> ok, then I'm going to 7.04 now starting now :) tired of waiting for the disks to come in
<danny500> lol
<danny500> thanks guy's brb switching to 7.04 O_O
<intelikey> danny500 it will over write most of the "system & application " files  but no erase
<icecruncher> intelikey, he's offline
<mehmet> intelikey:  ok it is running :)
<BellaireLinuxN3r> lol
<intelikey> icecruncher yes his signoff and my post are almost at the same time on my screen.
<icecruncher> intelikey, ahh, not here
<icecruncher> lol
<intelikey> yes i lag
<icecruncher> who doesn't
<icecruncher> lol
<lego> I am new to kubuntu.  How do I explore files, access my CD drive to copy files to the hard drive?
<ForgeAus> exploring files is done by a program called konqueror
<intelikey> konqueror
<lego> I have been against Linux for a long time, but I am starting to lean towds it now that I can actually get it working.
<ForgeAus> copying is also done there
<intelikey> could use mozilla
<BellaireLinuxN3r> you need to mount your cd first
<Alonea> lego: Konqueror is the file explorer. you can access it through the little computer icon next to the K Menu (at least thats how mine is set up)
<ForgeAus> (note you will need permissions to copy anywhere other than to somewhere in /home/<user>/ directory
<intelikey> BellaireLinuxN3r or use the kio slave
<lego> I see CDROM0 CDROM1 FLOPPY
<ForgeAus> Alonea, its a blue ball icon, not a computer one
<icecruncher> lego, konweror is also a internet browser, just in case you need it :)
<ForgeAus> (the computer icon is either a terminal one or the system menu)
<Alonea> ForgeAus: oh, its a computer icon for me.
<Alonea> ForgeAus: has the list of home, storage media, etc.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yeah, that's how it is on mine too alonea
<ForgeAus> (it also has a gear around it btw)
<ForgeAus> the list one is a system menu... thats not konqueror
<lego> How do I mount the drives?  Clicking on then does nothing.
<ForgeAus> but you can use it to start konqueror
<Alonea> ForgeAus: ok, I didnt say the computer icon was the K Menu icon with the gear and is blue
<BellaireLinuxN3r> right click, there should be a option of "mount"
<ForgeAus> (ie the way you view places, storage media, etc starts konqueror to do so)
<intelikey> lego  in kde   learn to right click everything.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> make sure you have a CD in it or it'll complain at you :)
<BellaireLinuxN3r> intelikey: pretty much that's how KDE works lol
<Snowman> ok, this is getting annoying.  Still having no luck whatsoever with this new version of the network manager.
<Snowman> anyone have any experience with wireless and knetworkmanager, I could use a hand. :\
<ForgeAus> does the computer icon your talking about have a kubuntu logo on the screen?
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I was saying how to access files and where the system menu icon is located, which for me, is right next to the K Menu icon.
<lego> Nothing saying mount.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> lego: also if you don't like single click to open things, you might want to change that, since it's on by default
<lego> Says its a folder.
<lego> I like single click.
<ForgeAus> (Alonea I think thats pretty close to the default setting)
<intelikey> "the pointy clicky thingy"
<BellaireLinuxN3r> lego: okay, that's really weird
<ForgeAus> hehe intelikey, right click is much like microsoft windows anywya
<Alonea> ForgeAus: ...I am just saying you misunderstood what I said...
<lego> I clicked on konkerer, then storage media
<lego> excuse my bad spelling.
<intelikey> ForgeAus yeah but that don't mean i'd want it to not do anything on right click.
<intelikey> like that other desktop does
<ForgeAus> Actually Alonea, I think I was being kinda technical, it just sounded wrong when you said computer icon because I know what konqi's icon looks like
<Alonea> lego: yeha, storage media is all your cd, usb, and other hard drives. If you click on Home, that is sorta equivalent to My Documents
<icecruncher> anybody using pidgin 2 yet? :] 
<Snowman> intelikey: could the manual configuration of the interface be what's causing it to not have a list of wireless lans?
<intelikey> Snowman i really have no idea.   when it comes to wireless and networking in general, i'm dumb as a box of rocks
<Snowman> ah, sorry to bug you :)
<Alonea> icecruncher: i think I am. you having any problems connecting?
<Snowman> kinda wishing I'd stuck with dapper.
<intelikey> but if you can tell me what you want it to do i can write a bash script for it....  :)    hehheh
<icecruncher> Alonea: nope, just starting to compile from source
<BellaireLinuxN3r> lego: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_CD.2FDVD-ROM_manually.2C_and_show_all_hidden_and_associated_files.2Ffolders
<lego> I am brain dead.  I just realized I haven't inserted a CD yet.
<matias_> how can i use the threedimensional desktop?
<Alonea> icecruncher: oh, ok. well, it should of come in the upgrade to Fiesty if you did it that way. I haven't compiled it from source.
<ForgeAus> !pigdin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pigdin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> matias, theres three packages for 3d desktops
<BellaireLinuxN3r> lego: That may be a problem... :)
<ForgeAus> Beryl, the most popular, compiz, and 3d Desktop
<matias_> ok
<lego> brb
<intelikey> Snowman if you can't get anything out of these clowns   try #ubuntu    ##linux   ##linuxhelp   #wifi or #wireless  if there is such.
<lego> or be back later.
<ForgeAus> (note beryl was originally a fork of compiz and they're supposedly in the process of re-merging)
<Druntar> instalkins sorry locking up alont
<intelikey> lego   all that without a disk...    some one hand him to me....
<BellaireLinuxN3r> LOL
<mehmet> intelikey:  Thank musch soo muchhh :)
<lego> Her is my plan.  Maybe y'all can tell me how bad it is.
<Alonea> i wonder if it was wise to make ark create a tar.bz of a 50gig folder...
<Snowman> intelikey: thanks for the suggestions.  currently lurking in #kde and #wireless as well.
<lego> I made a Windows 98 vmware image and saved to CD.  I want to run vmplayer and run the 98  image.
<lego> So I can run my old Windows stuff.
<intelikey> if anyone hands you to me,  i'm gonna spank you.
<Snowman> why not use wine?
<hitmanWilly> Snowman, wine is very...glitchy...
<intelikey> :)
<BellaireLinuxN3r> b/c snowman, wine can't run some windows programs like PS
<lego> I don't know much on wine, but I know my stuff works great in vmware.
<Snowman> alonea: depends on if your definition of "wise" is "horrendously time consuming"
<ForgeAus> glitchy? hmmm one way to put it
<Snowman> BellaireLinuxN3r: true.
<ForgeAus> yeah vmware works well mostly
<Alonea> indeed...I can't get really anything to run i wine except for solitaire, hearts, freecell, spider solitaire, etc.
<hitmanWilly> best i could come up with
<Snowman> hitmanWilly: I've had great luck with it for the apps I've tried.  mostly security panel programming apps, though.
<ForgeAus> I can
<BellaireLinuxN3r> I think wine's for small windows apps
<ForgeAus> I got ie6 running on it and mirc
<Alonea> ForgeAus: how did you get ie6 to run?! I was trying a couple days ago with NO success.
<hitmanWilly> it works about 50/50 for me
<intelikey> BellaireLinuxN3r yeah.   i installed a game in it one time....   to slow on this hardware.
<icecruncher> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Snowman> wine here works for: dls 2002 (dsc alarm panel prog. app), googletalk, heroes of might and magic II (don't laugh, it's a time killer for at work), and a couple of little homebrew mfc apps.
<intelikey> i guess you need more than 350 horse power to do that.
<Alonea> ForgeAus: my problem is it does that thing when it asks you to restart the application and try installing again.
<Alonea> umm, how long should it take to compress a 50 gig folder in a .tar.bz?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> alonea: go take a nap, watch some TV, excersise, maybe go shopping
<Snowman> shopping in another country, and by exercise we mean a 2 week trek through the andes.
<ForgeAus> Alonea, you can simulate a reboot if thats what you mean
<Alonea> BellaireLinuxN3r: shopping....I wish. lack money and well, methinks all the stores are closed at 1:05 in the morning.
<Alonea> ForgeAus: umm, well, what I mean is, I can't get IE6 to install....
<ForgeAus> theres some site, ies4linux I think its called
<ForgeAus> also cxoffice (nonfree) has cozy gui to install it...
<ForgeAus> (cxoffice is just a wine with extras)
<BellaireLinuxN3r> alonea: lol, we're in the same timezone even lol
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<ubuntu> i need help
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I already have that. I need 1e6 installed in wine so I can try installing another program that looks for it. I tried to do the regedit thing where you can try fooling the apps, but no one would tell me which dlls to copy over to where, and the page didn't say which, just that I needed to.
<icecruncher> hi
<intelikey>  /dev/hda is entire device, not just one partition!
<intelikey> Proceed anyway? (y,n) y
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu: doesn't everybody? lol
<ubuntu> after i installed linux i firmatted my c drive and installed windows
<icecruncher> and
<Alonea> BellaireLinuxN3r: dear ole central. God it is hot today...stupid west texas.
<ubuntu> now i cant boot linux
<BellaireLinuxN3r> alonea: oh wow, i'm in Houston lolz
<hitmanWilly> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> is there a way 2 just install the boot loader
<Alonea> BellaireLinuxN3r: ooo...bad humidity I hear.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu: that's actually uh, normal
<ForgeAus> ies6linux should install ie6 for you
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu: you need to reinstall grub over NTLDR
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   <<< ubuntu
<ForgeAus> you need dcop, msfonts, and some other bits before ie6 will work
<icecruncher> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ubuntu> how do i do that
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   <<< ubuntu
<ForgeAus> bit IT DOES function... at least in my experience
<BellaireLinuxN3r> alonea: yeah, nasty weather here in Houston
<Alonea> ForgeAus: it will install it in the wine virtual computer thing?
<ubuntu> this is my 1st time using linux
<ForgeAus> it even validates with microsoft as a genuine windows!!!!
<icecruncher> ubuntu, follow the post by intelikey
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I could care less really if it works. I just want to try to install MusicMatch...
<ForgeAus> alonea yes
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thanx
<ForgeAus> (at least the ie6 part does, I think the script leading up to it doesn't)
<ForgeAus> hehe the jukebox! nice
<ForgeAus> I have no idea if that works in wine or not
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I have On Demand service.
<Alonea> ForgeAus: where is this ies6linux. google only came up with russian sites.
<ForgeAus> 4 not 6...
<Alonea> ForgeAus: ok, well, I already have ies4linux, and that doesn't do anything for wine. it is separate. so what is this thing that validates windows and everything?
<intelikey> 4!6
<ForgeAus> yes intelikey for C fans anyway
<ForgeAus> did you run ies4linux? did that not work?
<ForgeAus> and yes you run it from a console prompt...
<ForgeAus> (rather than from within wine, but it installs ie6 itself from within wine)
<intelikey> oh was i speaking C ????   thought it was bash ...
<ForgeAus> possibly...
<Alonea> ForgeAus: yes it works, but it is separate from wine. like, completely.
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about bash scripting
<intelikey> :)
<ForgeAus> um no its not, it uses wine to make ie6
<intelikey> or that would have to be in a    case blah in ; :) ;; esac   wouldn't it...
<ForgeAus> (you mean its like a separate instance of wine's windows that it uses?)
<Alonea> intelikey: ok. in GParted, how would I partition it without loosing information?
<intelikey> Alonea you resize the existing.   and make new from the free space
<Alonea> ForgeAus: well, in the ie4linux folder there is some made up windows folders. and in the wine folder there is also the windows folders. but they are completely separate
<ForgeAus> hmmm might have changed since I did it last
<ForgeAus> weird
<ForgeAus> I was able to integrate it with my wine... but anyway if it did function why can't you install musicmatch from within that "bottle" (as cxoffice calls them)
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I am lost. how would I install an app in ie4linux?
<intelikey> bottles and jars       what does osx use  cans and buckets
<ForgeAus> hehe
<intelikey> linux uses lots of chains links and loops
<ForgeAus> jars are java archives aren't they?
<intelikey> yea
<ForgeAus> they're also used by windows (and I assume osx)
<Alonea> intelikey: speaking of osx, thats what is going on the partition. ^__^
<intelikey> oh i'm sorry
<intelikey> :)
<ForgeAus> heeh nice
<ForgeAus> osx!
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I do waaaay entirely too many things to be able to be satisfied with one OS.
<ForgeAus> yeah windows uses links... not so many chains that I'm aware of ... loops are more  aprogramming thing afaik
<ForgeAus> Alonea, ditto
<lego> Does Linux have a way to run ISO files as CD's?
<ForgeAus> do you have a powerpc or just regular x86?
<ForgeAus> lego you can mount iso's
<intelikey> mount file.img -o loop dir/
<ForgeAus> if thats what you mean
<lego> Thank you.
<intelikey> for this in that do loop done
<Alonea> ForgeAus: this computer was originally a pc, plan on making it have linux, windows, and osx
<Snowman> lego: iirc you can use mount to view them as if they were burned and in a drive.
<ForgeAus> yeah that kinda thing
<ForgeAus> very loopy
<ForgeAus> you do know osx for x86 is illegal
<ForgeAus> (macintosh actually has a clause that MacOS and/or OSX may only legally run on macintosh hardware)
<ForgeAus> (that being said I find rhapsody interesting theres an ix86 version of that)
<rohan> can someone please tell me why this error is occuring ? http://rafb.net/p/I09FKq79.html
<ForgeAus> I doubt it has such a clause, but I'm not certain how to obtain rhapsody legally and it has little software support... (its basically an Openstep++)
<kalorin`> rohan: it looks very much like a corrupt .deb file
<rohan> kalorin`: oh .. i'll try re-downloading it
<ForgeAus> Haiku is also interesting its basically an (open-sourced?) BeOS clone
<kalorin`> nighty
<ForgeAus> whilst in a similar vein AROS is an AmigaOS clone for x86 (being an acronym for Amiga Research Operating System)
<ThomasZ> The  alsaconf application seems to have been removed from kubuntu;  what replaces it?
<ForgeAus> but I don't think it runs amiga binaries
<ForgeAus> (the API is compatible, however)
<snake_> hi
<icecruncher> hi
<DaSkreech> lo
<DaSkreech> Damn
<DaSkreech> Best two out of three?
<ubuntu> hey
<DaSkreech> hay
<ubuntu> i have tried the link u gave me and i followed the steps but it didnt work
<snake_> does anyone know something like imesh or bearshare for ubuntu ?
<snake_> to download music
<icecruncher> !grub | ubuntu
<BellaireLinuxN3r> snake_: frostwire?
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> snake_: try magnatune. It comes with Amarok
<ubuntu> i use kubuntu is it the same
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yes
<snake_> i find it in amarok home page
<DaSkreech> snake_: As a warning we don't tolerate Piracy here
<DaSkreech> snake_: open amarok. It's the tab on the left at the bottom
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ubuntu: use the same commands that the page gives you
<intelikey> hmmm i'm pretty sure something short cycled on this initrd.img its only 29307 bytes
<snake_> ah ok
<ForgeAus> p2p? ... mldonkey is kewl
<snake_> thank you all
<ThomasZ> Alsa found the wrong audio card (forgot to load the module).  How do I tell alsa to search again?
<firecrotch> Can someone do me a quick favor?
<ForgeAus> its sorta like shareaza for linux! (although I think there may even be an mldonkey for windows?)
* DaSkreech throws some water on firecrotch
<|lostbyte|> lol
<DaSkreech> There you go
<intelikey> ubuntu yes kubuntu is ubuntu until you get to the wm/de
<firecrotch> DaSkreech: Thanks !
<DaSkreech> No problem hopefully someone would do the same for me before uploading to youtube
<Alonea> ForgeAus: Ok, I tried installing ies4linux again and it still appears to be separate.
<ForgeAus> alonea can you run wine and ie from within wine?
<firecrotch> But seriously... Can someone run "dig -x 209.190.24.74" for me and tell me what the answer section says?
<ubuntu> thanx i'll try 2 reboot now
<dhorn> Is anyone familiar with ctrl-z in konsole?
<Alonea> umm. command? wine ???
<ForgeAus> (that is to say can you run the wine installation that has ie installed into it separately?)
<ForgeAus> um... genreally wine <insert appname here> (try notepad.exe or something)
<Alonea> ForgeAus: oh, are you asking if wine works? yeah. it does.
<intelikey> ForgeAus & Alonea full path.    wine ~/ie4linux/blah.exe
<ForgeAus> not necessarily if wine works, if wine that can run ie6 works
<ForgeAus> if so you can attempt to install musicmatch from there...
<freeflyer> can anyone tell me a good server program to get for kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (just run the setup program like any other under wine)
<Alonea> ForgeAus: umm, you mean ie4linux? if the IE6 in that works?
<firecrotch> freeflyer: Apache?
<ForgeAus> Alonea NO...
<ForgeAus> you may have multiple wine erm "trees" I'll call them
<rohan> kalorin`: this the same .deb i used to install before. i don't really think it can get corrupted since
<rohan> kalorin`: however, i tried reinstalling it just because mplayer cann
<icecruncher> firecrotch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19221/
<Alonea> ForgeAus: because currently there IS no actualy regular ie6 in wine...
<ForgeAus> ie two different windows directories installed (but only one wine program)
<firecrotch> icecruncher: Thank you very much
<icecruncher> firecrotch, why can't you run it?
<rohan> however, i tried reinstalling it just because mplayer cannot play the video in a .rm file - it can play the audio. is it a known problem with the w32codecs package of medibuntu ?
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I even tried copying over the windows files for ie in ie4 to wine and that did not work...probably needs reg keys or something like that. or i am missing files
<firecrotch> icecruncher:  I can, but I wanted to make sure that I wasn't getting a cached answer from something
<icecruncher> ahh
<ForgeAus> alonea, you basically only need the stuff ies4linux installs in the script
<ForgeAus> like cabextract, msfonts, dcom...
<ForgeAus> and ie6 should work
<intelikey> ok guys.  you're glad i was here but you really wont miss me.    later
<ForgeAus> http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html ??
<Alonea> ForgeAus: ok, starting over on ie4linux. Show I change to default directory to .wine?
<ForgeAus> basically it says what I said
<ForgeAus> get dcom98 and ie6setup
<ForgeAus> and install that in wine and you don't even need ies4linux
<Topclass> anyone know anything about getting a logitech mx1000 mouse working with the forward and back buttons? tried some advice from sites but always kill x
<ForgeAus> (note you require cabextract and the microsoft fonts which are available as linux pacakges)... obviously you already have wine
<wiegraf77> hellow
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I already have those files...
<wiegraf77> good afternoo
<icecruncher> how can I fing out what version of gtk I'm running?
<ForgeAus> hehe helloW???
<wiegraf77> ia
<ForgeAus> ok they're installed? then install ie6setup from within wine
<ForgeAus> (erm sorry dcom98 first then ie6setup)
<wiegraf77> what is going now in here
<Alonea> ForgeAus: and I tried to install ie6 before, but it would not install. thats why i asked you. you said you had it installed. wanted to know how. installed dcom98 aaaages ago too. also. in those instructions. that config files does not exist foe me...
<ForgeAus> Alonea, musta done something wrong then
<ForgeAus> I've never had it not install (I've had it not run, due to gecko issues)
<frojnd> hello there, I've installed XP after kubuntu and now I don't see kubuntu at the start of boot to choose.. how can I get my kubuntu back :)
<firecrotch> !mbr | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> !grub
<Alonea> ForgeAus: it starts to install, but the installer tells me something like I need to restart the installer...
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: I win :P
<wiegraf77> forgot ie6.... now.. only think in firefox or konqueror...
<ForgeAus> lol fc :)
<icecruncher> wiegraf77  :)
<ForgeAus> hmm but why install ff in wine?
<Alonea> wiegraf77: I dont need ie6 to use..I need it so another program in wine can install
<ForgeAus> wie he wants to install musicmatch jukebox that requires ie6
<icecruncher> Alonea, have u tried another program, or do u really ned this one?
<ForgeAus> alonea, I don't think I can help you... all you shoul dneed to do if it asks to reset is simulate a reset
<ForgeAus> but your saying restart the installer?... whats going to stop it from doing the same thing again?
<Alonea> icecruncher: I need the program for a service it has that my dad pays for.
<icecruncher> lol
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I need to get the exact error and tell you...i dont remember the exact
<ForgeAus> perhaps theres an issue with native dll's vs wine dll's?
<ForgeAus> the ones you need are listed : http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html
<Alonea> ForgeAus: should I install IE6 in win98 more of XP?
<ForgeAus> Alonea, either, probably more apt to use 98...
<Alonea> ForgeAus: ok, in 98 I get a different error. It says it cant connect to internet to download files
<ForgeAus> hmm can konqueror connect?
<Alonea> ForgeAus: umm...it should. lemme check. I mean. I am talking to you right now
<ForgeAus> Alonea, I agree... also I don't think I can help you with the cannot connect issue, um perhaps winehq.com will help?
<ForgeAus> if not #winehq
<Alonea> ForgeAus: I asked them and they said wine isn't even supposed to install IE6 and they dont support it
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> how user-friendly uh?
<TheDebugger> Anyone got the problem with amarok where the track name at the bottom left is displayed as html?
<ForgeAus> very un-windows-like of them
<wiegraf77>  forgot ie6.... now.. only think in firefox or konqueror... [2] 
<Alonea> ForgeAus: and this is after pointing out that on their APDB it says it will
<Topclass> anyone know how to force firsefox to open fullscreen? for some reason its been opeing only on the left half of the screen?
<ForgeAus> wie, we read you the first time
<ForgeAus> topclass? that sounds strange...
<Alonea> wiegraf77: indeed, we did read you.
<ForgeAus> maybe try different screenres in xrandr?
<Topclass> indeed. its doing my head in
<iarwain> hiya, anyone know if it is possible to import swf into a presentation (openoffice - impress)
<ForgeAus> (read man xrandr if you don't know how to use it)
<TheDebugger> Anyone can help for my amarok problem?
<Topclass> cheers will look into that later
<cntb> confused
<Alonea> ForgeAus: bah..i give. gonna attempt to install Mac OSX instead. I must create myself another headache.
<cntb> konqueror find files folders cannot find existing files
<icecruncher> cntb say again
<jlilly> Alonea: You're trying to install OS X in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> HI Alonea
<Geggele> Hallo kann mir mal jemand sagen weil mein suse abgestrtzt ist wie ich auf meine platten wieder zugreifen kann will da was sichern und brennen und dann platt machen
<jlilly> TheDebugger: Amarok problem? Oh, and don't ask to ask.
<iarwain> hiya, anyone know if it is possible to import swf into a presentation (openoffice - impress)
<tarelerulz> How would I update to Ubuntu 7.04  with adept?
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> Geggele: Suse?
<iarwain> tarelerulz: change all instances of edgy to feisty in your sources.list
<DaSkreech> jlilly: Didn't TheDebuggerasked about Amarok showing the artist - title as HTML
<frojnd> how can I figure it out on which partition is installed linux root i mean, and how big is this partition - in MB? this is my fdisk and df - h output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19227/
<jlilly> DaSkreech: I don't believe so.. at least I didn't see it.
<DaSkreech> [01:53]  <TheDebugger> Anyone got the problem with amarok where the track name at the bottom left is displayed as html?
<jlilly> and that was danish, I believe.
<DaSkreech> Ha
<jlilly> ahhh.
<jlilly> I saw [02:54]  <TheDebugger> Anyone can help for my amarok problem?
<jlilly> hrm. on second look, I think it IS german.
<Alonea> DaSkreech: allo dear.
<jlilly> Its entirely too late :(
<jlilly> [03:00]  <jlilly> Alonea: You're trying to install OS X in Kubuntu?
<Alonea> jlilly: sorry. I was away for a minute. yes and no. Vmware.
<DaSkreech> firecrotch is out!
<tarelerulz> Well, I had notthing ,but troble with the verions of kubuntu I have  and  ubuntu 7.04 is great
<Alonea> jlilly: I have a nice how to.
<jlilly> Alonea: link? I _NEED_ Textmate. (requires 10.4.3, I think)
<TheDebugger> 7.04 is really great :D
<jlilly> I bought a license then my mac broke and I didn't have the $ to repair so *shrug*, but I would like to try it.
<jlilly> TheDebugger: Agreed!
<Alonea> jlilly: umm. not sure on link. I printed out the instructions. Lemme see if its in my history
<rohan> tarelerulz: yes, ubuntu is easier for new users, as compared to kubuntu
<jlilly> Alonea: maybe printed at the bottom or top of the document?
<Alonea> jlilly: no, I put text in open office and reduced text size
<tarelerulz> Well, the fact something don't seem to work for me. That is what  I don't like
<jlilly> bah!
<rohan> tarelerulz: what isn't working for you /
<tarelerulz> I have beryle working and ntfs and so on
<Geggele> DaSkreech yes  i cant  mount my partition in suse
<tarelerulz> I can't get fireforx working .
<DaSkreech> Geggele: do you get an error?
<DaSkreech> tarelerulz: Praise the lord and move on :)
<tarelerulz> Iti is more then that
<Alonea> jlilly: I dunno what the link is. It was a wiki page maybe. starts off wiht Step 1 - Purchase/Download and install VMware
<tarelerulz> And ark broke out of the blue
<Alonea> jlilly: it takes a bit of work and it isn't guaranteed to work for all
<tarelerulz> and plus I don't have a working cd drive so I can't upgrade my computer wiht cd
<jlilly> for those who are curious: http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware_how_to
<Alonea> jlilly: ok. thats the page
<tarelerulz> I don't want to sound dumb ,but do they kubuntu verion of ubuntu 7.04?
<jlilly>  Alonea: mind if I pm you?
<Druntar> ok still no go
<jlilly> tarelerulz: yes. there is a kubuntu 7.04
<Alonea> jlilly: go ahead
<Druntar> this thing's been installing for 2 hours and hasn't passed 64%
<rohan> Druntar: kubuntu ?
<Druntar> yeah
<Italy> Hi
<tarelerulz> Like I said I don't have working cd rom drive so adept is my only way
<Druntar> I started it over two hours ago
<Italy> I'm looking for anyone that cn help me
<Druntar> started from a live cd
<rohan> Druntar: you can cancel it, and run it again in a console, and check to see if any error mesages are displayed ?
<Druntar> go to coping files
<Druntar> copying files and froze at 64%
<rohan> tarelerulz: what do you want to do ? update your edgy install ?
<rohan> Druntar: well, is the cd burnt correctly ? did you verify the md5sum ?
<tarelerulz> I woul.d like to upgrede to Kubuntu 7.04
<tarelerulz> with adept
<jikanter> tarelerulz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rohan> tarelerulz: yes
<rohan> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<rohan> use aptitude, i've found it to be better at resolving dependency problems
<tarelerulz> rohan thanks . That is going ot help me alot
<rohan> tarelerulz: the instructions on the wiki did not work ?
<jikanter> Hey Admiral Chicago! Your up awfully late...
<rohan> tarelerulz: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php#upgrade
<tarelerulz> I am going to say this I DON'T HAVE A WORKING CD ROM DRIVE
<rohan> tarelerulz: so ? the instructions are for online upgrade
<rohan> tarelerulz: those are the ones you'd rather follow
<don_jr__> I have created a win98 startup cd, when I boot the machine that's running kubuntu right now, it won't boot from the cd, is this something to do with kubuntu installed or is it the machine?
<icecruncher> don_jr__: no
<don_jr__> icecruncher no what? it's not kubuntu? so it's a problem with the machine then?  thanks
<tarelerulz> It is not rether I would or not . I don't have a working cd rom drive at all.
<tarelerulz> it is the only way I can upgrade
<icecruncher> don_jr__: I'd say it's the cd if you cant boot
<Druntar> ok getting irritated
<don_jr__> icecruncher okay....gotta fingure out how to make the cd bootable then...my laptop here doesn't have a floppy drive, only CD  thanks
<Druntar> running kubuntu 7.04 from live cd finally got the install past the first screen. Then it locked at 64% of copying files. Someone said something about running it from a command line?
<icecruncher> Druntar: with
<icecruncher> srry
<don_jr__> Druntar I had the same problem, had to download the alternate install cd
<Druntar> <sigh>
<Druntar> 3 more hours in winsuck hell
<davis_> is there an easy way to mount a samba share to my desktop?
<Druntar> any other suggestions folks before I go waste more of my time?
<icecruncher> Druntar, no
<Druntar> don_jr_: the alternate cd did work for you right?
<don_jr__> Druntar yes, multiple times it's worked great on 3 different machines I have here at the house.
<Druntar> hmmm wonder what the difference is
<Druntar> ok well thanks guys
<comodo> can someone help me i need to add higher screen resolution
<Roadrunner343> hello everyone. I'm trying to install Feisty from the live CD's but Im not quite sure how to do so. I can't seem to log in. Any help? And yes, I know, I am a newbie please dont yell at me.
<comodo> the highest screen resolution available in system settings is 1024x768
<Roadrunner343> I boot to the CD and everything and hit F1 to Install/Run Kubuntu but that just takes me to the log in screen (Running from the cd) and I dont know how to log in so I can install the OS and set it up and everything
<icecruncher> comodo: get the correct drivers foor yur graphics card
<comodo> i have them
<icecruncher> u shure?
<Roadrunner343> anyone know how to install from the live CD?
<comodo> pretty sure
<comodo> how can i see if its the correct driver
<davis_> hey any tips on mounting a samba share to my desktop? like from a windows comp to kubuntu
<davis_> I can see the samba shares but I want to make it a folder on my desktop
<icecruncher> comodo: just a sec
<oxydon> hey
<jussi01> !fstab | davis_
<ubotu> davis_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Roadrunner343> could some one help me with installing kubuntu from the Live CD?
<jussi01> Roadrunner343: click the install button?
<oxydon> does anyone know how could i convert a ntfs partition 2 fat or could i just write on ntfs through linux
<jussi01> oxydon: are you wanting to preserve your data?
<davis_> thanks
<oxydon> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> best to write to ntfs then...
<oxydon> ok
<Druntar> ok want to cry
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | oxydon
<ubotu> oxydon: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oxydon> everytime i try it denies
<oxydon> thanx man
<Druntar> tried to reboot into windows to download the alternate cd
<Roadrunner343> Jussi01: THats not it. Its the live CD. I hit "Install/Run Kubuntu" and it opens up the login screen.From there I can't log in because I dont have any accounts set up or anything... Im not quite sure what to do
<icecruncher> comodo: under system settings you hit the monitor and display and there under hardware you shold be able to configure your graphics card as admin
<Roadrunner343> it gave some error too but I cant rememebr what it was...I can do it again to find out if I must. I just dont know how to log in so I can install Kubuntu permanently.
<Druntar> now it says missing operating system
<jussi01> Roadrunner343: is there a safemode or something in that first list?
<comodo> yea how do i open system settings as root?
<jussi01> Druntar: what did you do?
<Roadrunner343> Jussi01: I believe so. Should I boot to that?
<oxydon> jussi01: i use kubuntu
<icecruncher> there is a button at the bottom sayin administrator or something like that
<jussi01> Roadrunner343: yes
<jussi01> oxydon: its the same in both envirnments
<Roadrunner343> Because I am trying to run the live cd so I can install it permanently. I used Kubuntu before (Edgy) but I just installed straight from the CD (It wasnt a live cd)
<Roadrunner343> then what? Do I need to know anything to log in or anything like that?
<hivemind> Hello there gentlemen. I just got Feisty installed and I have only one task left. Configure whichever applications to start-up on login. Any advice?
<Druntar> I resized my vista install then tried to install kubuntu it froze at 64% of copying files. I was told I needed the alternate install cd. So I shut down so I could get back on my vista install to download and burn said cd.
* hivemind is used to gnome
<lego> How unsafe is it to be downloading 6 files at the same time?
<jussi01> Roadrunner343: do you have limited bandwidth?
<lego> I am having a problem with kubuntu so I wanted to get Suse.
<Roadrunner343> jussi01: Yeah... At the moment I do. I had a friend download the CD for me.
<lego> I was trying to run vmware player and I can't get it to use a cdrom drive.
<Druntar> ok how do I run the install from the live cd in a terminal so I can catch the error when it happens?
<icecruncher> hivemind, could you explain a bit more pls
<lego> Also it gives errors on sound.
<jussi01> oh... well if you can, Id get a copy of the alternate cd
<icecruncher> Druntar: try in safe mode boot
<Druntar> there is no boot except from live cd
<Roadrunner343> ok... ill try that. But in case I cant, how do I log into the live cd?
<Druntar> or do you mean try running install from safe mode?
<jussi01> Druntar: yeah, the safe boot from the cd
<lego> Anyone use vmware player?
<Druntar> oh ok
<hivemind> icecruncher, Well. Lets say I want Xchat to start automatically when I login. How would I set that up?
<jussi01> lego:  /join #vmware
<lego> Okay.  Thank you.
<icecruncher> hivemind, ahh make a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<hivemind> icecruncher, Thank you!
<icecruncher> np
<jussi01> hivemind: you know konversation is much nicer in kde than xchat....
<Roadrunner343> alrighty, well thanks for all your help. I might be back shortly =D
<carlos|t41> but konversation doesn't support transparency :-[
<kasdaye> Well.
<hivemind> It does seem nice.
<kasdaye> I guess I'll use this instead : /
<lego> Good night all.
<jussi01> night lego
<icecruncher> night
<carlos|t41> night
<hivemind> There we go =D
<icecruncher> lol
<comodo> hey man thanks for the help worked perfect
<comodo> man i used ubuntu before this and it was way more difficult to get the screen resolution working good
<icecruncher> np
<comodo> and beryl is easy also
<Alonea> ok, I am using vmware and it wants me to say whether me hard disk is ide or scsi. What would my External Hdd be?
* icecruncher wishes he had a computer powerfull enough to run beryl
<comodo> what are you runing ice
<icecruncher> Alonea: I'd try scsi, but not sure about it
<binks_> *binks wishes he was in a warmer counry
<icecruncher> comodo: Pentium 2 33Mhz wth 192 mb ram
<Alonea> icecruncher: well, when I plug it into ubuntu it said sda.
<binks_> beryl is still a little buggy in kubuntu
<icecruncher> make that 333Mhz
<comodo> damn
<comodo> never updated?
<Alonea> icecruncher: anyway to check for sure?
<oxydon> jussi01: in the documentation it tells me to go to application system tools but i cant find such a path
<carlos|t41> a
<carlos|t41> Alonea: i would go for scsi
<binks_> i justed berly up and lost the icons in my taskbar oooops
<binks_> ^started
<Alonea> carlos|t41: ok. will change it to scsi then
<icecruncher> Alonea: dunno sorry
<oxydon> jussi01: excuse me but its my 1st time using linux
<comodo> yea i installed and started running beryl but my bar on top of windows that have minimize restore and close buttons is gone ?
<oxydon> hey everyone
<binks_> oxydon: hey
<oxydon> i use kubuntu and i installed the ntfs 3g i dont know how  2 use it
<binks_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<oxydon> uboto:  i can view it but i want 2 write on it
<comodo> some guy told me the easyest way to use ntfs-3g was ntfs-3g-config or somthing suposed to be a gui for ntfs-3g
<oxydon> uboto: i just  cant find the program i installed
<icecruncher> !ntsf-3g | oxydon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks_> oxydon: uboto is a bot
<icecruncher>  !ntfs-3g | oxydon
<ubotu> oxydon: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<binks_> ^^^ it tells you there how to write
<oxydon> i know it tells me to go to applications
<oxydon> and i dont know where is the applications to go to system tools afterwards
<binks_> oxydon: you on kubuntu
<oxydon> yes
<tarelerulz> Have any of you had problems upgreding form 6.10 to 7.04?
<binks_> go to a terminal and type :  sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<binks_> tarelerulz: no i find 7.04 miles better
<Alonea> Also, on SCSI adapter tpyes, whats the difference between BusLogic and LSI Logic?
<binks_> oxydon:  did you type the cmd yet
<oxydon> yes
<binks_> and did it install
<oxydon> but it didnt work it says: couldn't find package ntfs-config
<tarelerulz> I am trying to get 7.04 and I had errors
<tarelerulz> I did not read it
<tarelerulz> I will clear some space
<tarelerulz> last time I did somthhing like this I need spece
<oxydon> binks: what do u think
<binks_> did you tell apt to use Enable the universe repository
<tarelerulz> 7.04 on my computer is the best Ubuntu I have every used.
<binks_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<oxydon> i dont think so
<binks_> oxydon: | !repos
<binks_> !repos | oxydon
<ubotu> oxydon: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<oxydon> ok
<binks_> oxydon: enable universe the try install the driver again
<icecruncher> anyone know if kde 4 will be in gutsy?
<binks_> icecruncher: think you need to ask in ubuntu+1
<binks_> thats the dev chan for next release
<icecruncher> lol
<comodo> anyone know the best p2p program for kubuntu
<kraut> moin
<tarelerulz> any of you done update to 7.04 with adept for Kubuntu 6.10?
<binks_> comodo: what protocol do you mean itorrent e-mule limewire newsservers
<binks_> tarelerulz: i already sais i did a while ago and it went fine
<binks_> said^^
<comodo> well i use ares at my friends house lately and its nice
<comodo> i have no idea really
<comodo> :D but ares is nice
<haffi_> Is there any way to disable suspend/hibernate in KDE?
<binks_> never heard of ares sorry
<binks_> i use ktorrent / amule / klibido
<msoeken> good morning, I have problems with installing libapach2-mod-php5 (http://rafb.net/p/poZxwc41.html)
<ubuntu> hi all ... what can you recommend me as a good alternative to SKYPE?
<dirk_> diego: what should it be able to do?
<tarelerulz> my upgrade failed
<binks_> tarelerulz: with what errors
<tarelerulz> Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry
<binks_> ok thats not a official repo thats why
<binks_> comment it out then try again
<diego299> i would like it to be capable of connecting to another client :) and free sms included would be also helpfull
<tarelerulz> ok then
<binks_> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<diego299> i know about skype but i dont like it :) ... and i am searching for something better and simplier
<binks_> sorry i dont se it try goolge
<binks_> ooops
<binks_> diego299: look into kiax m8
<binks_> http://www.kiax.org/
<diego299> yeah i was searching for this
<diego299> thx
<diego299> thx very much
<diego299> good bye for now
<jussi01> diego299: also gizmo is a good option - www.gizmoproject.com
<khoa114> hi, i'm new
<khoa114> i has iust learn about linux
<jussi01> !ask | khoa114
<ubotu> khoa114: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<khoa114> i'm testing konversation
<khoa114> and i want to khown if it run correctly
<amdiak> Hello
<jussi01> khoa114: head to #ubuntuforums for general discussion :D
<jussi01> !hi | amdiak
<ubotu> amdiak: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jussi01> khoa114: it seems like it does
<khoa114> i install Ubuntu in VMware and it don't regconized my USB
<hivemind> Hey, how do I make a symlink which points to an application?
<khoa114> What can i do to use my USB
<amdiak> Thanks, I'm a french speaker but there's any one on Ubuntu-fr
<hivemind> "ln -s konversation symlink_name_here"?
<khoa114> In document Ubuntu can read USB
<jussi01> hivemind: Im not sure on that, but did you know in kubuntu when you leave konversation or something running at shut down it starts at start up?
<heinkel_111> khoa114: you just plug your USB in and use it?
<jussi01> khoa114: /join #vmware
<andrea> how i get the screenlets for kubuntu?
<heinkel_111> it gets mounted automatically
<jussi01> heinkel_111: he's in vmware...
<heinkel_111> khoa114: ^and shows up as an icon on your desktop
<heinkel_111> jussi01: ah...did not see that
<hivemind> jussi01: Yeah, but what about amaroK and kmess?
<amdiak> Can you help me UBOTU?
<jussi01> hivemind: them also i think...
<nixbox> hi all
<hivemind> Heh.
<jussi01> hi nixbox
<hivemind> Why don't I give it a try, bbiab.
<jussi01> lol
<nixbox> is there a way to SSH into the live CD, i have a machine without the monitor, i have booted it using the live CD, how do i connect to it?
<hivemind> Kickass. It all works.
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> hivemind: out of curiosity, why kmess and not kopete?
<hivemind> I like the kmess interface more.
<jussi01> fair enough :D
<hivemind> Okay. So you know when you have a couple programs spread over a couple desktops, but you can see all their toolbar icons?
<hivemind> In gnome you only see the ones on the current desktop. Any way to get the same effect here?
<jussi01> hivemind: i dont use different desktops...sorry...
<Jucato> hivemind: right-click on the panel, Configure Panel -> Taskbar options
<hivemind> Jucato: Thanks =D
<hivemind> Well. That's ... everything.
<hivemind> Now just to bring in the 20-odd GB of files from WinXP...
<atidem> ciao
<Cosmo_> after running for about 12+ hours my USB ports stop working (including my mouse)(I am running 7.04 on a desktop) how do I fix this?
<Timsen> Hi all, can somebody give me an advice which WebCam is fully supported by dapper?
<the-erm> Cosmo_: that's really weird problem... I'd say reboot, but that sounds like a windows solution.
<the-erm> Cosmo_: you haven't done anything lately like unloading modules, or compiling a kernel have you?
<Cosmo_> the-erm: that is the way I have been fixing it, was hoping foramorepermenant solution, nope haven't done any of that, and it's only after the system has been running awhile
<the-erm> Timsen: It's been a while since I even thought about running a web cam, however if things are the same as they used to be ... video4lin.  If it works for the "video for linux" project, then it should be compatible.
<the-erm> It's been years since I tried to run a web cam.
<kostovnet> Hello everyone, I have a little problem with Feisty - it appears that Konqueror can't detect that I am online (firefox does), using KPPP to connect using GlobeTrotter 3G modem
<jlilly> I've tried in beryl but to no avail... I need to know the default values for the burn setting in beryl. I broke mine and its ugly now :( :( :(
<hivemind> jlilly: No default button?
<the-erm> Cosmo_: what you could do is run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in your tty to see if it shows anything interesting when the problem occurs.
<jlilly> hivemind: Not that I saw.. I 'll look a third time.
<jlilly> hivemind: no such luck :-/
<Timsen> okay thanks the-erm
<the-erm> kostovnet: no freaking clue.  I looked in System Settings->Network Settings and nothing even used for ppp is there.
<Angel-SL> !kubuntu
<fdoving> kostovnet: do you have knetworkmanager running, in a disconnected state?
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Angel-SL> !kubuntu-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angel-SL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jussi01> !botabuse > Angel-SL
<jussi01> Angel-SL: whats the issue?
<Angel-SL> jussi01: no, i'm just looking.
<Angel-SL> jussi01: the main question is at xubuntu.
<jussi01> Angel-SL: well try not to clog up the channel too much :D
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> anyone get gfxboot working in grub on feisty???
<jussi01> hi Ace2016
<fdoving> kostovnet: you there?
<qsu> could somebody help with my sound, cause it seems that my mic is not working
<kostovnet> yes, sorry
<kostovnet> yes I do
<kostovnet> for my eth0 connection is down
<jussi01> !alsa | qsu
<ubotu> qsu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<the-erm> qsu: alsamixer is the best mixer out there for messing with the sound.  kmix is ok, but isn't as powerful as alsamixer.
<qsu> my sound is working when i play music
<fdoving> kostovnet: try to quit knetworkmanager.
* qsu is listening to Season 04 Episode 15 by LugRadio on 04 [Amarok] 
<jussi01> qsu: go to erminal, type alsamixer and make sure your mic volume is up
<jussi01> terminal*
<fdoving> kostovnet: kde asks knetworkmanager if it's connected or not and consider that answer as the truth, but in your case you use ppp, which knetworkmanager can't handle and isn't aware of, then most kde apps give up before they actually try to connect to anything. Because knetworkmanager is running and disconnected.
<kostovnet> Yes, it's working now :) Thank You - quiting network manager did it.
<fdoving> kostovnet: great :)
<the-erm> I'll have to remember that.
<qsu> everything is up jussi01
* jussi01 doesnt know then... sorry...
<qsu> np
<Angel-SL> i installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu, now the boot image IS kubuntu.. how do I change it back?
<jussi01> Angel-SL: at the login screen go to seesion and select gnome...
<f3k> hi all
<the-erm> hi
<Angel-SL> jussi01: no, the boot startup, the one with the progess bar
<nbcb> help! i keep getting too many open files error in ktorrent and azureus when downloading bts..... help
<pag> Angel-SL, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so  should do the trick :)
<Angel-SL> pag: now my login screen is xubuntu's =/
<the-erm> Angel-SL: you could always try and reinstall kdm.
<pag> Angel-SL, hmm.. iirc you can change it somehow through that command. I can't say how, because I have only one uspalsh installed. sorry.
<the-erm> See if that works ... then again I could be totally off.
<pag> the-erm, afaik kdm has nothing to do with it :) On the other hand reinstalling ubuntu-artwork-usplash might work
<pag> sorry, tha package is usplash-theme-ubuntu :)
<Angel-SL> pag: is there a way to like.. configure it, not reinstall a package?
<the-erm> Honestly ... I wouldn't care if it said xubuntu or ubuntu or kubuntu.  It's all pretty much the same.
<fdoving> Angel-SL: the way is the command pag gave you earlier: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<fdoving> Angel-SL: make sure to select the one you want.
<Angel-SL> fdoving: that changes login & boot?
<fdoving> Angel-SL: boot.
<Angel-SL> what about login then.
<fdoving> Angel-SL: what do you want it to be? gnome gdm? kde kdm?
<Angel-SL> fdoving: gnome
<fdoving> Angel-SL: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<fdoving> Angel-SL: make sure to select gdm as the default.
<Angel-SL> fdoving: thanks alot. *grabs a reboot
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<Angel-SL> fdoving: not working; xubuntu is still as startup; and once i rebooted the usplash became kubuntu again
<alexander> How do I register my nick?
<the-erm> man that's a little off topic.
<Angel-SL> the-erm: really off topid.
<the-erm> alexander: try going to http://freenode.net and seeing if it has any answers.
<alexander> tnx
<derick_> hi
<iwan_> hi too
<nbcb> help! i keep getting too many open files error in ktorrent and azureus when downloading bts..... help
<nbcb> help! i keep getting too many open files error in ktorrent and azureus when downloading bts..... help
<the-erm> you need to change your FILES= inside config.sys
<the-erm> btw that was a joke.
<ForgeAus> rofl
<the-erm> Good someone caught it.  Good ol dos 3.3
<ForgeAus> well dos 6 used the same thing
<ForgeAus> 3.1 was the first MS DOS OS I encountered.. from memory
<ForgeAus> and thats quite along time ago...
<amitron> How do I share a printer over SMB?
<ninHer> hi all
<amitron> how do I share printers over SMB?
<amitron> "echo!" "echo." "echo.." "echo......"
<the-erm> I would try googling it, learning about samba's config files, and going from there.
<imbecile> can someone tell me how to uninstall gnome?
<amitron> I did try googling for days
<amitron> I found something about it, but it did not work.
<the-erm> sudo apt-get remove gnome ... maybe.
<imbecile> the-erm,  thanks.. sorry im new
<the-erm> amitron: I hope you were restarting samba to make sure it was reading the config files while you were attempting this.
<the-erm> I've had problems when the ip addresses were not on the same subnet.
<the-erm> windows wouldn't talk to the linux machine.
<amitron> Well, I even tried a full reboot and nothing happened
<the-erm> amitron: can you access files?
<amitron> Haven't tried it.
<amitron> Yes, I can. With username Guest and no password
<the-erm> It's been so long since I've even attempted to run smb.  I've not qualified to answer your question, it would just end up being a frustrating experience for me, and you.
<Sandeepc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amitron> aha...
<Sandeepc> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<the-erm> Years since I've used smamba.  I just ssh/sftp in when I need files.
<amitron> How do you share printers then between OSX and Ubuntu?
<the-erm> Don't you need appletalk for something like that?
<the-erm> Maybe I'm totally off.
<the-erm> It's been years since I used a mac as well...
<amitron> You can use SMB. Or that HP thingy, but my printer is Epson... Yes, OSX can print over AppleTalk/Bonjour
<bonaldo2000> Is there a way to set a buffer size or something for ntfs3g? I notice that when I play movies the disk light is blinking rapidly. It shouldnt do this during the entire movie right? Houdn't it read it into the RAM?
<bonaldo2000> SHOULDNT
<bonaldo2000> instead of Houdn't
<nbcb> help! i keep getting too many open files error in ktorrent and azureus when downloading bts..... help
<ForgeAus> I have to say thats the BIGGEST netsplit I ever saw
<ForgeAus> nbcb can you close some files?
<nbcb> i can but i'm just downloading 4 bittorrents
<nbcb> sometimes 2 bittorrents also hit error
<the-erm> are there any repositories similar to plf for x/ed/k/ubuntu?
<chaka> need some help to let my prism 2 Wifi card to run oder WPA
<chaka> any help
<Sandeepc> hey guys, need help with installing nvidia drivers
<Sandeepc> !nvidia seems to be for ubuntu
<Sandeepc> not kde
<sorsis> what would be the main reason for moving from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<chaka> plz i have try all what i can do still the WIFI Card runs only with WEP and not with WPA
<Sandeepc> need help with installing nvidia drivers..!nvidia seems to be for Gnome
<chaka> so is someone there how can help me
<chaka> need some help to let my prism 2 Wifi card to run oder WPA
<Sandeepc> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GNUro> Hello!
<GNUro> Why "apt-get install libqt4-dev-kdecopy" tells me that kubuntu-desktop will be removed? and many others important packages are no longer required( as kmix..ecc)?
<|ericsson|> Where would I find how to administer user accounts in kde?
<GNUro> |ericsson|: K menu> system Settings> User Menagment :P
<|ericsson|> GNUro: thnx mate ;)
<chaka> so just first need to now witch driver i need for the Prism2 Card i need for WPA
<kinp> hello
<dettoaltrimenti_> when I try to download something through firefox, it just says it's 100% downloaded, but the file doesn't download. Did I accidently delete a package or something?
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: dont think so
<st1ckly78> i need some help locating a package that will play aac in amarok
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: what directory is the default you're downloading files through ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> desktop
<_StefanS_> st1ckly78: sudo apt-cache search acc
<dettoaltrimenti_> its /home/dettoaltrimenti/Desktop, _StefanS_
<st1ckly78> thank you i will try it
<chaka> what about me will i get some help hier
<_StefanS_> chaka: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4041.html
<_StefanS_> chaka: see if that helps
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: whats the url ?
<st1ckly78> how would i find it under adept manager
<chaka> will check the site
<_StefanS_> st1ckly78: lemme check
<_StefanS_> st1ckly78: well you should just search for aac.
<st1ckly78> nothing shows up
<_StefanS_> st1ckly78: if you haven't got it, you might want to change your /etc/apt/sources.list to look something like this: http://rafb.net/p/J5Yr0c65.html
<_StefanS_> st1ckly78: you need some repositories for those
<_StefanS_> st1ckly78: look in my previous post
<chaka> no sorry it is the driver for USB i have PCMCIA
<chaka> but tx
<chaka> thx
<_StefanS_> st1ckly78: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<st1ckly78> thanks i will try that too
<_StefanS_> chaka: uhm ok, there's some resources about that card on an ubuntu wiki... lemme check
<_StefanS_> chaka: you need almost the drivers as for the usb card
<_StefanS_> chaka: almost the same I mean
<_StefanS_> chaka: chipset is the same
<chaka> just find it will now read some stuff
<_StefanS_> good :)
<tdn> How do I install 7.04 with encrypted root file system using LUKS? I have not been able to find any HOWTOs on this for 7.04. Only for Edgy, but I've heard that it should be supported by the installer in Feisty. I have tried booting up on the alternate cd. But I cannot find anything about encrypted file systems in the partitioner. Any help will be appreciated. :)
<_StefanS_> tdn:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2420739
<_StefanS_> tdn: might help you
<tdn> _StefanS_, well... I already read that. But he is also doing it manually (the Edgy way). It should be supported from the installer in Feisty. I would like to do it the "Feisty way".
<icecruncher> help, I just compiled pidgin, and I cannot connect because it's saying ssl is not availible, what should i do?
<icecruncher> what do I have to install?
<_StefanS_> tdn: sorry then, I can't help
<heinkel_111> sync --archive --sparse  --exclude=/home/user/./* --exclude=/home/user/../*  /home/user/.* target:/backup
<heinkel_111> should this construct be sufficient to back up all the damned .files?
<heinkel_111> rsync
<heinkel_111> not sync
<heinkel_111> as in
<heinkel_111> rsync --archive --sparse  --exclude=/home/user/./* --exclude=/home/user/../*  /home/user/.* target:/backup
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: you should check that pidgin found the openssl dev headers
<tdn> heinkel_111, what does --sparse?
<pilar> Hi everyone!
<jeroen_> hi pilar
<heinkel_111> a more effective way to handle files that occupy a lot of place on the disk but little information
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: try to recompile it, and see if it will find it automatically
<pilar> Well, the point that brings me here is not very important, but let's see if there is solution
<heinkel_111> tdn: my prime concern was if the wildcards would find all the files
<heinkel_111> and the right files
<pilar> My laptop is an amd64, so my system is a Kubuntu feisty for this amd64
<jeroen_> ok pilar;)
<pilar> the question is that aparently there are problems with flash player in firefox on amd64
<pilar> Because of that I installed firefox32 with the flash plug-in
<pilar> But my language is not english, it is spanish
<jeroen_> ok pilar mine is dutch lol
<pilar> And I would like to translate firefox32 to spanish
<heinkel_111> tdn - i just found out the answer is no!
<jeroen_> i can try help u translate
<pilar> I'd apreciate it
<heinkel_111> tdn: because it seems like since i do /home/user/.* it finds all files and directories in home, not only the .files
<icecruncher> _StefanS_: so install openssl and try running the program again?
<jeroen_> well i dont know a quiq solution
<jeroen_> i downloaded the flach player while i tried to play a game online:d
<jeroen_> Pilar u can try to add a plugin on fire fox
<jeroen_> i think thes a flash plugin for it
<heinkel_111> can someone help me with a wildcard that finds all dotfiles?
<heinkel_111> please?
<jeroen_> pilar you can open firefox and click on tools and then on add- ons
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: ones having a dot or ones starting with a dot? just in the directory or recursively?
<heinkel_111> Lynoure: the ones starting with a dot, recursively
<pilar> Sorry, I was called by phone
<pilar> yes, I can
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: find /directorytostartwith -name '.*' -type f
<pilar> when I searched for spanish pack I didn't find it
<pilar> if you can help me to do it... ;)
<heinkel_111> Lynoure: can I put that find thing into an rsync command?
<heinkel_111> Lynoure: like I tried rsync --archive --sparse   /home/user/.* target:/backup
<heinkel_111> but /home/user/.* gets EVERYTHING in the home directory
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: possibly, but not directly in the smack middle off it
<heinkel_111> because of the . and .. entries
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: I'd be lazy and use rsync with --files-from=FILE
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: where the FILE is the file having the results of the find. At least if it is a one time thing.
<heinkel_111> well it is not a one timer
<heinkel_111> Lyonoure: but I guess I can script that so that shouldn't stop me
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: yes, you can. also there is most likely some way to do this directly with --include=PATTERN
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: but I don't do support at the moment, so you get to experiment with that on your own :)
<heinkel_111> I actually think I might prefer the file list as it will be easier to check
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: happy rsyncing to you then :)
<heinkel_111> Lynoure thanks for assistance
<pilar> I still am looking for a solution to my issue
<pilar> jeroen_, are you?
<Lynoure> heinkel_111: :)
<tim__> join #ubuntu-forum.de
<tdn> How do I install 7.04 with encrypted root file system using LUKS? I have not been able to find any HOWTOs on this for 7.04. Only for Edgy, but I've heard that it should be supported by the installer in Feisty. I have tried booting up on the alternate cd. But I cannot find anything about encrypted file systems in the partitioner. Any help will be appreciated. :)
<jaims> hello all
<jaims> im planning to upgrade my kubuntu from edgy to feisty
<jaims> what are the probabilities of success, i mean no problems at all, if I use the integrated with adept_updater update tool?
<jaims> does anyone have tried that?
<lerneaen_hydra> 'lo all, I was just running the graphical dist upgrade tool, when two error boxes popped up, however they popped up behind another window and can't seem to redraw
<lerneaen_hydra> so I don't know what the error is or what to do ;)
<lerneaen_hydra> any terminal-command to list what's happening?
<jaims> but can u use normally feisty, regardless of some correction to do?
<shinygerbil> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jaims> (sorry 'bout my level of english, not too good)
<jaims> learneaen_hydra, ubotu: thanks
<lerneaen_hydra> shinygerbil: any idea?
<jaims> which is the preferred way of knowing what kubuntu do i have installed?
<easytiger> how do you get compiz working in feisty?
<jaims> is there something like 'uname -a' suitable to find my kubuntu version?
<lerneaen_hydra> jaims: go to help, in the main menu, and then release notes, it should display the version number there
<jaims> cat /etc/apt/sources.list, of course
<jaims> aha
<jaims> ty again
<shinygerbil> lerneaen_hydra, sorry, I don't know :/
<misterx> hi
<jaims> hi
<jaims> ok, ill try my luck with the upgrade this weekend...
<jaims> ty all, bye bye
<pilar> Well, Finally I could do it
<tdn> In the alternate installer under Partition disks, what does the "K" mean and the "f"? I am guessing the "f" is for format, but what about the "K"?
<nbcb> sometimes 2 bittorrents also hit error
<aldin> hi, how do i recompile tcl/tk8.4 to have antialiased support for amsn?
<sonoftheclayr> aldin: you want to use tcl/tk8.5
<aldin> sonoftheclayr, i want amsn with antialiased fonts, but it requires tcl/tk to be compiled with that argument
<aldin> sonoftheclayr, do i need 8.5, cause there in repos is 8.4
<sonoftheclayr> there is a good guide on how to do it on the amsn wiki
<ibert> hi! is there a way to read the password of an user as root?
<sonoftheclayr> http://amsn-project.net/wiki/Enabling_antialiasing
<icecruncher> anyone know where to get the pidgin deb file?
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: there are debs about for the betas, but it's final now so they aren't any good. what's wrong with compiling it?
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: got lost of errors
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: did you have all the deps?
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: now working but cannot connect because of missing ssl
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: no
<rmd_> why won't openoffice display icons?
<Beaver{rRr}> hello
<Beaver{rRr}> can someone explain me, why kopete can not connect to icq?
<st1ckly78> I am looking for some help with amarok plaing aac files in kubuntu 6.10
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: getdeb.com i just stumbled upon it and pidgin 2.0 is right there on the front
<Jucato> st1ckly78: have you installed libxine-extracodecs (the one you need for MP3's)
<st1ckly78> what repository is that in
<Jucato> st1ckly78: multiverse
<st1ckly78> i dont see it
<Jucato> st1ckly78: have you added multiverse already?
<Jucato> on Edgy (6.10) you need to add it
<st1ckly78> i have added the the multiverse, universe, medibuntu
<Jucato> hm....
* Jucato is not sure if medibuntu would conflict with it
<st1ckly78> i think i found it
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: thanks
<sonoftheclayr> np
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: it was by chance that i came across it
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: btw, it's .net, not .com
<icecruncher> lol
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: sorry
<icecruncher> np
<ubuntu> hallo jemand aus germany here
<macrozzy> hallo brauch ma hilfe
<Jucato> !de | macrozzy
<ubotu> macrozzy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Alarm> hello, how can i check if my nvidia drivers are working properly and installed correctly ?
* Aelwyn is away: Ausente por ahora.
<Jucato> Alarm: glxinfo | grep render
<Tm_T> !away | Aelwyn
<ubotu> Aelwyn: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<Jucato> Alarm: if it says "rendering: yes" then it's working
<Alarm> Jucato,  i get yes
<lz1gjd> !gnump3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnump3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alarm> as i also see the logo
<Alarm> but i still am not sure if everything is ok
<Jucato> Alarm: then you're ok
<Jucato> you're already ok, ok? :D
<Alarm> hehe ok ok
<Alarm> just try to figure out why i am losing suddenly so many frames on cedega after a new os install
<Alarm> anyway
<Alarm> i will ask in that channel
<alinka> buna la totzi
<Tm_T> alinka: asf nrlke
<Jucato> finnish? O.o
<Tm_T> Jucato: no, both hands dropped to keyboard
<Jucato> -_-
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<Linux_Galore> handed out 200 Ubuntu CD's on Thursday and did about 50-60 this is the KDE desktop intro's at CEBIT
<Linux_Galore> Kubuntu sorry
<Jucato> wow
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: 9 hours straight on my feet, I swear I couldnt feel them when I went home
<Beaver{rRr}> hello
<ForgeAus> handed out? who to?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: my bloody digital camera decided to kick the bucket though so i have no pics :-(
<Beaver{rRr}> why konqueror and kopete cannot connect with gprs, but irc - can?
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: CEBIT Sydney
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: aw... :(
* Jucato suspects Beaver{rRr} is having some DNS problems... but doesn't know how to fix/troubleshoot
<Beaver{rRr}> thanx
* Aelwyn is back.
<Cypherix> I have a problem while installing, when I boot to the CD and choose Install, it start every thing up normally until the logo and the loading bar, it goes a few times back and forth, and than just stop, some thing called BusyBox comes up... I have a 64Bit system, Intel Core Duo 2. 2G DDRAM-2. and just one DVD drive.
<Daniela> hallo zusammen, weiss jemand login/pwd zur 704 live cd?
<Daniela> hab mich abgemeldet nach einer installation und komm nicht mehr rein . ..
<mischdele> !de | Daniela
<ubotu> Daniela: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ramses_> holaaaa
<Daniela> oky thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> only on slashdot could one be modded up for making an Alice's Restaurant reference...
<dthacker> Well, you can get anything you want....
* dthacker rolls Kubuntu onto an Inpsiron 5100 with minor fire damage.
<gemidjy> dthacker: o.0
<gemidjy> why fire damage?
<tuxilina> hy
<tuxilina> how can i start graphical effects in kubuntu 7.04?
<dthacker> gemidjy: it survive a house fire.  the top is a bit melted, and there are minor smoke marks on the display, but it seems to run
<Daisuke_Ido> tuxilina: you start by installing them
<dthacker> After surving such a traumatic event, it should not have to settle for windows
<Daisuke_Ido> dthacker: could always go for the trauma hat trick and dual boot OS/2 and BeOS
<tuxilina> thank you daisuke_ido
<dthacker> Daisuke_Ido: no, it's suffered enough
<Daisuke_Ido> tuxilina: yeah, there's not a simple control panel to do it in kubuntu, which i would LOVE to see rectified, make kubuntu more than the redheaded stepchild of ubuntu :\
<Daisuke_Ido> dthacker: Plan 9?
<BenPA> hi all ... 2 problems here 1. my laptop keeps going into hibernation mode where is the setting to turn it off ... 2. I cannot figure out how to place the konqueror house icon in my task bar
<dthacker> Daisuke_Ido: next you're going to suggest SCO Xenix...
<Daisuke_Ido> dthacker: it crossed my mind
<icecruncher> can anyone tell me how to config pidgin for google talk?
<oxydon> hey
<oxydon> hey
<icecruncher> oxydon, hi
<oxydon> can anyone help me with writing on ntfs with kubuntu
<oxydon> its giving me a headache
<dthacker> ubotu: !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Yorokobi> !ntfs-3g | oxydon
<ubotu> oxydon: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BenPA> hi all ... 2 problems here 1. my laptop keeps going into hibernation mode where is the setting to turn it off ... 2. I cannot figure out how to place the konqueror house icon in my task bar
<binks_> oxydon: how you gettin on
<oxydon> i did the installation
<binks_> oxydon: and did it install
<Linux_Galore> oxydon: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<oxydon> but i cant run the program from kubuntu
<nuxil> kickoff
<nuxil> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Linux_Galore> oxydon: oops sorry wrong nick
<binks_> so you now see it in system ntsf config tool
<Linux_Galore> icecruncher: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<dthacker> BenPA: for the icon, right click on taskbar, look for "add to panel"
<nuxil> !kickoff kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickoff kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> bleh
<binks_> oxydon: do you get  kmenu systen ntfs-config tool
<oxydon> so can anyone help in this matter
<oxydon> no i dont get it
<binks_> ststem ^^
<binks_> did you enable universe yet
<BenPA> dthacker add to panel what?
<oxydon> yes i did
<oxydon> let me check
<dthacker> BenPA: do you see the "Add to Panel" selection when you right click on the taskbar?
<binks_> then rerun sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<binks_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BenPA> no
<dthacker> BenPA: if you are running KDE, you probably have several icons just to the right of the KDE button.  Correct?
<BenPA> I see add applet to panel and I see add new panel ... also add application to panel
<dthacker> BenPA: version probably.  OK, select add application to panel
<oxydon> i installed it from adept
<BenPA> ok
<BenPA> I am using 6.10
<savetheWorld> Hi all - I just tried to read "man X" and discovered that kubuntu does not install the X man page  (X as in X-windows)  Is there a page somewhere that describes the metapackages ?  I want to install tons of stuff (Equivalent ot Full Centos 4.4 install) but this piecemeal approach is driving me crazy
<dthacker> ok, now look under internet to find konqueror
<savetheWorld> !obotu metapackages
<BenPA> ok
<savetheWorld> Rats Obotu has Nothing.
<BenPA> I see konqueror browser
<dthacker> choose that
<LjL> savetheWorld: are you sure there *is* a manpage for X? there is one for xorg.conf
<LjL> savetheWorld, it's called ubotu for starters
<LjL> but that's all it has anyway
<LjL> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<BenPA> nothing happens
<savetheWorld> LjL: yes, I'm sure. Its been part of Gnu/Linux since Linux started supporting X.
<rmd_> is there ubotu for finishishers?
<BenPA> never mind I see it now
<dthacker> BenPA: please stand by....
<savetheWorld> LjL: Might there be anything in the Wiki?
<BenPA> but the icon is a glode not the little house
<binks_> oxydon: so now is it the menu
<oxydon> no
<binks_> at a terminal type ntfs-config
<dthacker> BenPA: do you have two globes now?
<savetheWorld> LjL: are you pretty familiar with the apt tools?
<oxydon> it says command not found
<BenPA> no, just one but another icon turned up ... login window preference
<LjL> savetheWorld: about metapackages? dunno, maybe. anyway "apt-file search X...gz" turns out with absolutely nothing
<binks_> so its not installed
<dthacker> BenPA: let's try this again.
<binks_> at a terminal type sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<oxydon> i opened adept and it says it is installed
<BenPA> ok
<binks_> humor me
<savetheWorld> LjL: Is tehre a way to get a list of all the packages?  I could crunch the output for info.
<LjL> savetheWorld: i think i'm relatively familiar, yes. also, "apt-cache rdepends xorg" (or xserver-xorg) gives no relevant metapackages
<dthacker> Right click on panel, select add an application
<LjL> savetheWorld: apt-cache search ""
<binks_> type sudo apt-get install ntfs-config | oxydon
<BenPA> ok
<binks_> not the end bit mind
<savetheWorld> LjL: off i go.  (sounds like it'll be "hyuge" :-) )  Thanks.
<oxydon> i did and now it sayscouldn't find package ntfs-config
<dthacker> BenPA: This time look for a "Personal Files", that should be the home (house) icon.
<LjL> savetheWorld: i really do think there isn't a "man X" available, though. not in Ubuntu at any rate.
<binks_> can you paste me a copy of the file /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<binks_> ie open it using kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BenPA> I don't see a "Personal Files"
<savetheWorld> LjL: That would be exceedingly bizarre.  the Man page for "X" is a standard.
<oxydon> binks: is this for me
<binks_> yes oxydon#
<dthacker> BenPA: hang on for 2-3 mins,  I need to boot a laptop and check this
<BenPA> I see "Find Files/Folders"
<binks_> oxydon: ill pm you
<dthacker> BenPA: does that have the house icon?
<BenPA> no
<dthacker> BenPA: then give me a couple of mins to check on another machine, ok?
<BenPA> it has a magnifying glass over a page of paper
<BenPA> ok, thanks
<LjL> savetheWorld, usually when you install a binary that's supposed to be run by the user, the manpage comes with it, it's not in another package. i suppose there might be exceptions (since X isn't normally run by the user anyway... there is "man startx" for instance), but then how would the manpage be called? /usr/share/man/man1/X.1.gz i'd assume, no?
<oxydon> binks: i cant pm u
<binks_> i did u in konversation
<oxydon> it says i'm not a registered user
<rmd_> is there a KDE prog for video conversion? (ie, from flv to mpg or whatever)
<stdin> LjL: the man page for X is "man Xorg"
<LjL> stdin: ouch... right. i'd tried "man xorg" :)
<LjL> savetheWorld, ^
<nuxil> when i put in my usb storage. "512 MB" thers a popup window in kde.. where does that popup window get's ints info from.. i mean,, how does it know its example sdb1. ? i do like to know? i guess it gets its info from some kernel message.
<nuxil> but where
<LjL> hotplug?
<binks_> http://pastebin.co.uk/new  paste /etc/apt/sources.list in here you open it with kate
<stdin> nuxil: i think from HAL too
<binks_> oxydon: ^^
<oxydon> yes
<nuxil> alright.. thanks.. i'll look into those things
<binks_> http://pastebin.co.uk/new  paste /etc/apt/sources.list in here you open it with kate
<binks_> oxydon:
<binks_> ^^^^^^
<oxydon> binks: i just pmed u
<binks_> small goals but goals never the less
<savetheWorld> LjL: sorry was afk, yes, that is how the man page is named.
<savetheWorld> Its been on every *NIX box I've ever used. Including Apollo-Domain-IX, Ultrix, HPUX, AIX, Every Linux distro I've installed, and even (yuck) SCO. :-)
<LjL> savetheWorld, you've seen the second message too?
<LjL> it's man Xorg
<stdin> ie, not "man xorg"
<savetheWorld> (and SUN, Coherent, Charles River,  etc.. :-) )
<savetheWorld> man xorg looks very informative, but its not  "man X" .  Perhaps it has been replaced by a total re-write.
<savetheWorld> that would make sense
<stdin> savetheWorld: try "man Xserver" too
<savetheWorld> stdin: thanks.  Thats good too.  On Centos I see no xorg man page. but centos is using the Xorg X windows.
<savetheWorld> "very interestinnnng"
<savetheWorld> :-)
<savetheWorld> xserver is on centos
<LjL> savetheWorld: well anyway i'm quite positive there isn't an X.1.gz per se anywhere
<savetheWorld> LjL: Thank you.
<savetheWorld> LjL: Only reasonable conclusion is that it has been replaced with a total re-write
<dthacker> BenPA: still here?
<LjL> savetheWorld: apt-file is a useful tool for searching for files in packages, by the way (though the packages.ubuntu.com site can also serve the same purpose)
<BenPA> yes
<LjL> savetheWorld: i suppose.
<savetheWorld> ah, "apt-file"  good to know. Thanks
<Jucato> apt:/
<LjL> savetheWorld: and for finding what metapackage, if any, might contain any given package, "apt-cache rdepends package"
<dthacker> On my daughters 6.10 machine, I was able to put a sencond Konq icon on the taskbar, then change the icon.  However, I was not able to get it to open directly to the home directory.
<LjL> though sometimes you'll have to use "apt-cache --recurse rdepends package", and that gets harder to parse
<savetheWorld> LjL:  as in: "apt-cache rdepends "some-named-Meta-package" ?
<savetheWorld> oh, other way around. I see
<LjL> savetheWorld: no, as in "apt-cache rdepends the-package-you-want-to-find-a-metapackage-for".
<dthacker> BenPA: so I only found half a solution to your problem
<savetheWorld> LjL:  got it.  had is bassackwards
<BenPA> ok, I understand ... I have the icon for Konq web but not the file one ... this is sort of strange because any time I did install kubuntu-desktop it would be there
<savetheWorld> *it
<BenPA> however
<dthacker> Yep, but my daughter's install is 6.10 and it isn't there, unfortunately
<BenPA> when I did the install on the laptop I did a apt-get autoremove when I was done it seems to have taken out docker and 2 other things ... could that be something?
<BenPA> oh, ok so it's just not me
<dthacker> BenPA: possibly.  I try not to remove things.  I break machines that way.
<BenPA> lol maybe so but it was not there for you either
<Kr4t05> ...
<Kr4t05> It's completely impossible to bring files back from an rm, isn't it?
<lettuce> is there a version of xubuntu feisty available for macs?
<Jucato> unless it's an mactel
<Jucato> (they dropped "official" ppc support starting feisty)
<lettuce> I'm pussing it on an ooold imac g3
<Jucato> let
<BenPA> dthacker thanks for the help with that I will continue to search for some solution ... now ... what about my other issue?
<Jucato> let's see if the bot knows something
<Jucato> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Jucato> lettuce: ^^^
<BenPA> dthacker ... my laptop keeps going into hibernation mode where is the setting to turn it off ...
<dthacker> BenPA: I had to change mine in the laptop BIOS.
<ForgeAus> actually wasn't Amiga also powerpc?
<BenPA> ok, hold on let me try that
<ForgeAus> or was it just the motorola 86k processor bit they shared?
<LjL> ForgeAus: 68k. amiga and mac were 68k. mac switched to PPC, amigas got third-party PPC boards and some programs took advantage of them
<LjL> ForgeAus: AmigaOS 4 is PPC, however it's not very widely deployed to say the least.
<ForgeAus> LjL IC
<ForgeAus> I realize its not widely deployed
<ForgeAus> Amiga kinda faded into obscurity... but its still around... just
<LjL> AROS is x86.
<ForgeAus> yup
<ForgeAus> but aros is only AmogaOS api compatible
<ForgeAus> it doesn't run AmigaOS binaries
<dthacker> Is there a way to change my password from the boot CD?
<LjL> ForgeAus: unless someone writes an integrated emulator like AmigaOS 4's, yeah.
<LjL> there is stuff underway to get something like that, though. (well, at least integrating UAE a bit better)
<ForgeAus> yeah UAE does 86k
<ForgeAus> amikit integrates it nicer... but I don't know how far that goes...
<tchize> Hi there
<ForgeAus> not sure if it does any PowerPC stuff tho
<tchize> Any dedicated place to discuss kde4 snapshots in feisty fawn?
<tchize> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Jucato> tchize: normally you could ask in #kubuntu-devel but being a 1) a Sunday and 2) almost time for UDS, I don't think that many people will be able to answer you right now
<ForgeAus> whats UDS?
<Jucato> Ubuntu Developers Summit
<rrdd> ed #ubuntu
<rrdd> http://seif.hopto.org/screenshots/2007-04-03-003744_1280x1024_scrot.png
<roadfish> #join /ubuntu
<dthacker> roadfish: do the slash join pound ubuntu
<binks_> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<tchize> Jucato: ok, since they are probably busy now, will be back to them in a week or so, thanks :p
<binks_> !dist-upgrade | oxydon
<ubotu> oxydon: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Jucato> tchize: probably a week, you can also drop by once in a while to check. not everyone is going to UDS :)
<tchize> Jucato: thanks
<tchize> nice week-end everyone
<tchize> and bye
<Jucato> bye
<Yorokobi> savetheWorld, if you're still looking for xorg docs, 'sudo apt-get install xorg-docs' :)
<The_Machine> For some reason the knetworkmanager only picks up wireless networks *sometimes*
<The_Machine> i know they're always there and working - but it's like..  the card doesn't work
<The_Machine> and sometimes it does
<The_Machine> i'm really frustrated - could someone give me a hand?
<BenPA> dthacker ... no reference to hibernation mode in my bios settings
<The_Machine> be RIGHT back!
<Topclass> anyone know how to go about configuring the exta buttons on a logitech mx1000?
<dthacker> BenPA: my laptop runs 6.06, try in System Setting -> Laptops and Power -> Battery -> Power Control
<dthacker> BenPA: There's a suspend setting I had to change there.
<mart_> how do you add items to the KDE menu? every time I add an item with the KDE menu editor it disappears after saving and refreshing it
<dario> hi all
<dario> i need help
<dario> hi all
<dario> i need help for a stupid thing
<dario> can someone help me
<aldin> how do i change firefox menu font colors? i use gtk-qt-style human
<aldin> under kubuntu
<dario> i have just atached a newhard disk to my comp
<dario> but i don't see it in media because i need to format me
<dario> format it
<ubuntu__> hi, does moving partitions with grub lead to the OS not booting
<dario> how can i format the disk so i can use it as free space
<dario> ?
<Jucato> aldin: Firefox has its settings for Font colors: Edit menu -> Preferences -> Content options
<AutoMatriX> Hi to all
<aldin> dario, which partiton and which filesystem?
<dario> humm i'm new to linux
<dario> i have the os on a disk
<dario> and i would like to use this new disk as free space
<aldin> dario, are u on linux?
<dario> yes
<dario> atm
<aldin> dario, sudo fdisk -l
<aldin> type it in konsole 'sudo fdisk -l'
<dario> i did it
<aldin> dario, what is it say, please copy/paste it on pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org and give as link on that
<aldin> Jucato, still cant have white color fonts on File, Edit - when pressed
<dario> yes now sorry but i can't understand you ;)
<Cnl_Delta> Hi has anyone done partition movement in grub and reboot with the grub menu load, the S splash screen load and then nothing else happened
<aldin> dario, what u dont understand
<|ericsson|> Alarm: Sorry for asking mate, but did you have any progress with that drive of yours?
<Jucato> aldin: ah that... not sure if you could configure that
<thirdcoast> Hi, I am having trouble with synaptic package manage. Whenever I try to install a program I get a message about sub-process /urs/bin/dpkg can anyone tell me how to fix this error
<Alarm> not at all dude, give me a second please
<dario> i wrote sudo fdisk -l
<dario> and now i can see all my disks
<dario> now what should i do
<dario> :)
<aldin> dario, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/
<aldin> dario, copy it on that site and send us link
<dario> ha ok just a moment
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19284/
<weswh-work> I am trying to get the latest version of ktorrent on my system. I installed the 2.1.4 .deb from their website, and it said it was downgrading the package, and the update manager said it had a more recent one. So I reinstalled that one - but looking at the version...
<dario> i need the one with 122gb of space
<weswh-work> it's 2.1-0ubuntu2, which certainly seems like less to me...
<weswh-work> any ideas?
<BenPA> dthacker ... are you there?
<weswh-work> oh, I guess the .deb I had wasn't for 2.1.4
<aldin> dario, do u want to have only one parttion or u want as it is
<aldin> dario, on this 122gb
<dario> humm i want to do one single partition of all that 122gb
<aldin> dario, ok, so u are sure of that, dont have any important data on it?
<dario> no
<liam> hello
<dario> i can format it with no problems :)
<aldin> dario, where is /boot/grub/ is it on this 80G
<BenPA> !dthacker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dthacker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldin> dario, to see that type 'cd /'
<dario> one moment
<dario> yes the grub is on the one with 80gb
<aldin> dario 'df -h /' type that
<dario> i do the boot from that whe i startup the pc
<aldin> dario, ok, if u say, well what FS filesystem do u want on it ext3 or reiser on 122G
<nanothief> does anyone know of a program on windows that is similar to klipper?
<dario> humm i need that disk for emule and for downloads
<dario> in general
<dario> can you tell me what is the best?
<aldin> dario, do u want to see it from windows?
<aldin> dario, btw are u from balkans?
<dario> i'm from italy
<dario> :D
<icecruncher> anyone, my google talk is not connecting with pidgin
<aldin> i have friend named dario hehe, ai am from Bosnia
<dario> ho good
<dario> so
<aldin> dario, ok, so do u want to be able to see it form windos or not
<dario> humm
<dario> i have also windows
<aldin> icecruncher, try gaim/jabber
<dario> on this pc
<dthacker> BenPA: whats up
<icecruncher> aldin: i did, not working
<dario> so if i can use it also in windows it is a good thing
<aldin> icecruncher, ok, just suggestion... if gmail/firefox working atm?
<dario> i think no
<dario> i will use it only on linux :D
<aldin> dario, hmm ok then ext3 is nice
<aldin> dario, do this
<dario> tell me :)
<BenPA> I found the icon for the home folder in the Konq but I am not sure how to get it to the task bar
<icecruncher> aldin: yes
<aldin> dario, 'sudo umount /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5'
<dthacker> BenPA: Just put an extra konq icon in the taskbar, then right click on it to change the icon.
<aldin> icecruncher, sorry i dont know.... just tried to help as much as i knew
<aldin> icecruncher, is gtalk on windows working, btw is it worked before?
<dario> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<dario> umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<dario> umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<icecruncher> aldin: don't use win, and yes it worked before, on kopete
<aldin> dario, thats ok, i just took meassueres hehe
<dario> this was the output
<aldin> icecruncher, good luck dont know much to say
<icecruncher> aldin: thnks
<aldin> dario, now type sudo cfdisk
<aldin> dario, btw are u on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<dario> now
<dario> kubuntu
<aldin> dario, yes type it now
<dthacker> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dario> and now?
<aldin> dario, do u see some partitons?
<dario> yes sda1 and sda5
<aldin> dario, ok, now delete them
<dario> on of 3gb
<dario> one of 3 gb
<dario> and one of 119
<aldin> dario, just hurry up gotta go hehe
<dario> i did it
<aldin> dario in cfdisk windows u will find delete, do u see it?
<aldin> both?
<dario> yes
<aldin> so now should say freespace
<dario> yes
<dario> now i do new
<aldin> dario, good now use 'new'
<xite> how do i add win entry to grub...ive xp on hdb5 n ubuntu on hdb2
<dario> primary or logical?
<aldin> primary, if u are going to have only one
<dthacker> hmmm, these restricted instructions seem made for gnome.  Does someone have a link to add restrictied codecs to Kubuntu?
<dario> ok
<xite> hdb2 is primary n hdb5 is logical i think
<dario> should i leave some mb of freespace
<dario> ?
<dario> as for windows
<Jucato> dthacker: which instructions are you reading? and which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<aldin> dario, u sadi u want all that space?
<aldin> *said
<dario> yes
<dario> but i know that windows need something as 8mb of freespace
<aldin> dario, no u dont need to leave free space
<dario> is the same for linux?
<dthacker> Jucato: instructions, the first link on the instruction Factoid.  Version 7.04
<aldin> dario, just keep going next
<dario> i did it
<aldin> dario, now 'write' it
<Jucato> dthacker: ah for Kubuntu 7.04 it is much simpler. install the package libxine1-ffmpeg
<dario> it finded a nes support
<dthacker> Jucato: will that work with kaffiene or will I need to install another player?
<aldin> dario, ? i did understand u well
<Jucato> that will work with kaffeine and amarok
<dario> *new
<Jucato> dthacker: both of them use Xine
<dario> linux finded a new support :D
<dthacker> Jucato: tnx, installling now
<dario> win i did write
<luca> hi everyone
<aldin> dthacker, 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<Jucato> dthacker: the only other thing you would need is the w32codecs
<Jucato> !w32codecs | dthacker
<ubotu> dthacker: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<aldin> dario, now exit
<aldin> dario, quit
<Jucato> aldin: same thing
<luca> does anyone know how to change the default file browser (not internet) from konqueror to dolphin?
<dario> i did
<xite> how do i add win entry to grub...ive xp on hdb5 n ubuntu on hdb2
<Jucato> aldin: on Feisty, libxine-extracodecs = libxine1-ffmpeg
<aldin> Jucato, libxine1-ffmpe and extracodec?
<aldin> Jucato, if u say so...
<The_Machine> If i'm having no luck ?connecting to wireless with Knetworkmanager, what else might I try
<Jucato> aldin: on Feisty, libxine-extracodecs just installs libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> (they're phasing out libxine-extracodecs)
<aldin> dario, now typ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<dario> ok
<dario> one momente
<ubuntu> quit
<liam> luca, just dont load knoqueror. load dolphin instead
<aldin> dario, and sendit on pastebin
<luca> liam I know, but I mean when using alt+f2 :)
<Jucato> luca: in Konqueror, Settings menu -> COnfigure KOnqueror -> File Associations -> inode -> directory
<dthacker> Jucato: what repository do I need to enable for libxine-ffmpeg1?
<Jucato> set the default app to dolphin
<luca> jucato: thanks!
<Jucato> dthacker: nothing. it's in main
<Jucato> dthacker: and it's libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> not libxine-ffmpeg1
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19286/
<liam> uninstall knqueror
<aldin> dario, ?
<aldin> dario, oh ok u were late hehe
<Jucato> liam: um.. don't
<roadfish> How can I startup firestarter without a password? I added firestarter to /etc/sudoers. But when I "sudo firestarter" then I get "Xlib: connection refused by server ... No protocol specified". What am I doing wrong?
<dario> hehe :)
<aldin> dario, good as u see there is only one partiton now
<Jucato> roadfish: try using kdesu instead of sudo?
<dario> yes
<The_Machine> Does anyone know a solution the the "battery not present" problem with laptops?
<dario> it is true
<liam> why? bad things happen?
<aldin> dario, now do this 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1'
<roadfish> Jucato: I tried kdesu but it asks for a password. How can I get "kdesu firestarter" to not prompt me fore a password?
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  no man i didnt manage, i gave up actually , i thought that i can live with pmount before i will destroy my HD by  trying to fix it and turning it on/off 10000 times
<dario> i'm doing it
<aldin> dario, ok, u are almost capmione hehe
<weswh-work> anyone know of a reference that shows you how to make .deb packages? from source i presume
<Jucato> liam: the kubuntu-desktop metapackage will be removed also, which may cause some upgrading problems later on. also, luca was asking about changing the default file manager, so he/she probably still needs konqueror for other things
<dario> what is a capmione
<aldin> weswh-work, i know sudo apt.get install checkinstall
<liam> ah right, klkl
<soulrider_> !compiling | weswh-work
<ubotu> weswh-work: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aldin> dario, campione, perdono
<dario> ho
<dario> :D
<dario> thank you
<Jucato> !packaging | weswh-work
<ubotu> weswh-work: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<aldin> dario, np, is it done?
<soulrider_> Jucato: if you have a minute later i would like to talk to you a bit about something
<dario> yes
<dario> done
<weswh-work> sweet
<Jucato> soulrider_: I have a minute right now
<aldin> dario, now type 'mkdir /media/data'
<roadfish> how can I get "firestarter" to start without prompting me for a password?
<dario> it didn't nothing
<aldin> dario, after that type: 'sudo mount /dev/sda1/ /media/data'
<Jucato> hmm...
<aldin> dario, it did make directory in /media
<soulrider_> Jucato: ok, i know youve been int he devel channe a lot, so maybe you know what i should do firt
<soulrider_> Ju
<dthacker> I'm attempting to play a commercial DVD with Kaffeine, it says the source can't be read.  what should I try?
<soulrider_> Jucato: im not sure if the same thing happens here, but here internet acces is slow and expensive
<Jucato> !dvd | dthacker
<dario> i did it
<ubotu> dthacker: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dario> all
<boyee> hi all.
<aldin> dario now type df -Th /media/data
<Jucato> dthacker: I think you need the libdvdcss2 thingy
<soulrider_> Jucato: i see lots of people that wanna switch but cant because getting packages without internet connection i a ^%#
<boyee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|ericsson|> Alarm: I actually did find out that's a kernel bug that causes disconnecting devices
<roadfish> How can I startup firestarter without a password? I added firestarter to /etc/sudoers. But when I "sudo firestarter" then I get "Xlib: connection refused by server ... No protocol specified". What am I doing wrong?
<Jucato> !aptoncd | soulrider_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dario> i did it
<Jucato> bah sorry
<soulrider_> Jucato: i thought maybe we (or someone) should start doign somethin like that
<Alarm> honestly i aint got any clue
<soulrider_> but for KDE
<aldin> dario, what it says?
<dario> nothing
<soulrider_> i tried aptoncd and it depends on half of gnome...
<roadfish> (sorry I meant to ask this on another IRC channel)
<aldin> jesam
<aldin> pardon
<aldin> dario, ?
<Jucato> soulrider_: seen this? http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<dario> nothing
<soulrider_> Jucato: and the options when i tried them werent that good
<dario> it doesn't say nothing
<boyee> any one using the asus a6tc notebook?
<Jucato> ah
<|ericsson|> Alarm: there are experimental workarounds for fixing it, if you are interested in trying
<kai> is there any one here that uses mysql??
<soulrider_> Jucato: it would be nice if it knew what packages are there by default, or if you could import someones apt database
<|ericsson|> kai: probably a rather high percentage
<dario> i write it but nothing
<aldin> dario, lets type 'df -Th'  and send it on pastebin
<The_Machine> If i'm having no luck connecting to wireless with Knetworkmanager, what else might I try?
<kai> Im sorry, I meant I need help with someting, Im not sure where Im goin wrong
<Jucato> soulrider_: hm... it really sounds like a good idea. but I unfortunately don't have the time, resources, or knowledge to help. but you're right, having an offline/CD source for apps is a much needed feature/project
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19287/
<soulrider_> Jucato:  who should i talk to to get it going ?
<aldin> dario, here is mine http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19288/
<soulrider_> i can program in java and im learning c++ but i dont think i could be of much help
<kai> I makign a simple table in my script but I keep gettiung this weird error
<dario> and ? :)
<kai> soulrider_: how long you been into java?
<Jucato> soulrider_: you can either ask #kubuntu-devel or better yet #ubuntu-motu (and there might be some already similar projects, just not sure)
<Jucato> soulrider_: just tell them that you're interested in a KDE-centric CD or something
<soulrider_> kai: but more than a year, im not really pro, but i can manage to do things
<aldin> dario, ok, are u sure it finished with formatting sda1?
<|ericsson|> The_Machine: /j ubuntu-motu
<dario> yes
<vprints> Hey guys!
<soulrider_> k Jucato i will
<Jucato> soulrider_: er... if you are thinking of a kde-centric project that is :)
<kai> soulrider_: mean and you are at the spot I been doin java for about a year to
<aldin> dario, lets go again, jsut sec
<vprints> Gimp refuses to print anything in kubuntu
<soulrider_> Jucato: it would be nice if it were for KDE, yes
<Jucato> soulrider_: I guess the guys at -motu would know better
<kai> soulrider_: Im goin for my cert on the 17th this month
<vprints> it's set for lp, but how to set it for cups ?
<kai> soulrider_: can you take a look at something for me, you can help me I'm sure
<soulrider_> kai:  good luck
<soulrider_> kai:  sure
<LHoT> I want to uninstall Beryl. I have no idea how to uninstall stuff in Linux.
<kai> soulrider_: its s imple slq line and Idk where its wring at all
* Jucato encourages soulrider_ and kai to have a private chat, or in a #java channel :)
<soulrider_> kai: i need to go ahve lunch, be back in a few mins
<kai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19290/
<kai> take a look at that real quick I know its a simple error It keeps giving me error 1065 @ ')'
<dario> i closed the conse
<dario> and reopened it
<kai> they have a java channel
<kai> nice
<dario> now if i write sudo mount /dev/sda1/ /media/data
<dario> it says
<kai> Jucato: how can I join it
<dthacker> Jucato: that pkg is not found at seveas mirrors
<Jucato> kai: I'm not sure if there's a java channel actually. I was just suggesting you and soulrider take the discussion somewhere else ;)
<dario> mount: mount point /media/data does not exist
<Jucato> dthacker: libdvdcss2?
<dthacker> Yes, I've put his repository in for Feist, and adept is not seeing it.
<dthacker> after update
<aldin> dario, ar u there
<dario> yes
<dario> i'm here
<aldin> dario, here u go http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19291/ just follow that
<aldin> dario, and let me know when ur done
<gavin__> hiiiii
<aldin> dario, ok, i got disconnected...
<aldin> dario, so i didn know what was last sentence
<kai> Jucato: sorry I was never able to use PM and Im in dire need of help
<dario> okok
<dario> i'm formatting i think
<dario> :D
<Jucato> kai: um... soulrider went out to lunch...
<kai> Jucato: my problem seem so simple, its for a school prject. my final one to graduat
<kai> I know, Im just letting you know
<Jucato> :)
<dario> nuevo?
<dario> can i change it?
<Jucato> dthacker: it's there http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/feisty-seveas/all/
<|ericsson|> How can I purge all the files for xubuntu if I remove it?
<Jucato> dthacker: did you carefully follow the instructions? did you add a correct mirror and didn't just simply copy paste the mirror3.ubuntu.com?
<dario> aldin
<dario> are yo rhere?
<dario> ho aldin
<dario> can i change nuevo? in something other
<aldin> dario, ?
<dario> ?
<aldin> dario, is it done?
<aldin> dario, yes u can
<dario> ok ok
<dario> i'm doing it
<aldin> dario, ok
<dthacker> Jucato: yes, I think the mirror was good becuase adept immediately asked for an update.  I think it detected the new repository
<dario> i have a problem
<aldin> dario, what problem
<dario> he cannot create that folder because of permission denied
<dthacker> Jucato: and now I see the package
<Jucato> :)
<aldin> dario, oh, perdono sudo mkdir /media/dariosfolder
<dario> ok i did it
<dario> and now
<Jucato> and now aldin's gone...
<aldin> dario, now mount it 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/folderumade'
<dthacker> Jucato: hey, I'm watching a movie,  Thank You!
<dario> ops
<dario> i created dariosfolder
<dario> but its ok
<dario> now i mounted it
<dario> what should i do now
<Jucato> dthacker: glad to be of help :D
<aldin> dario, now see if it is really mounted with df -Th /media/dario...
<dario> yes it is
<dario> now can i use it?
<aldin> dario, what it says can u paste it
<dario> yes
<dario> i pasted it and it said
<dario> dario@DarioTux:~$ df -Th /media/dariosfolder
<dario> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<dario> /dev/sda1     ext3    113G  188M  107G   1% /media/dariosfolder
<LHoT> sorry bout that
<jd823592> Hi all, i would like to ask you if there is any chance that there will be GNOME/KDE GRUB/LILO(GRAPHICAL/TEXT) chose when installing UBUNTU .... (it would be good because i like the possibility of switching KDE for GNOME and viaversa and on my other pc i have no access to internet so there is no way how to get the kde package easily)
<lwiq> does anyone knows how to install codecs in caffeine and from where to get those codecs?
<boyee> Hi all
<dario> i tried to create a folder in it
<boyee> How to install the local deb package?
<dario> but i couldn't because i didn't had the permission
<boyee> Those package which need anothers from internet.
<LHoT> can someone tell me how to uninstall Beryl?
<ubuntu_> hi boys...
<boyee> Any one help me,Thanks a lot.
<aldin> dario, ?
<boyee> I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\
<dario> i'm here
<Jucato> LHoT: you remove it how you uninstalled it. apt-get or adept
<dario> i have another problem
<aldin> dario, what
<dario> i created it
<dario> and it is mounted
<dario> but now
<Jucato> boyee: right-click on the package -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<dario> i don't have permission to write on it
<ubuntu_> i ve gt a problem... how can mount my fat32 windows drive on kubuntu??
<LHoT> ... total linux noob...
<aldin> dario, just sec we will fix it
<Jucato> boyee: have you tried searching the repositories (Adept Manager) for what you are trying to install?
<LHoT> so it'd be
<soulrider> jd823592: you choose what you want when youre loggin in, you dont need another grub
<aldin> dario, that is normal
<Jucato> LHoT: how did you install it?
<LHoT> apt-get
<soulrider> boyee: just ask
<dario> ok
<Jucato> LHoT: then "sudo apt-get remove <whatever>"
<dario> if it is normal :D
<aldin> dario, can u pastebin df -Th
<LHoT> okay
<Jucato> soulrider: he already did... in a way
<LHoT> !justask | boyee
<ubotu> boyee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> jd823592: if you have both KDE and GNOME installed, you can choose which of the two you login to at the login screen.
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19292/
<aldin> dario, it is "normal" cause u mounted it as superuser/administrato with sudo
<danny500> I'm back :D and running 7.04 :D:D:D:D:D
<danny500> um I'm getting one problem though
<danny500> my screen keeps flashing for some reason, it's like it's trying to show a game or some thing but can't
<aldin> dario, just sec
<jd823592> soulrider: it seems to me you misundertood: I wanted to know if while installing the OS there is choice of GRUB or LILO in GRAPHICAL or TEXT version and then choice if i want to install KDE or GNOME or both ... (all these things as a part of the installation so you wouldnt need to download any of these yourself)
<soulrider> ohh jd823592 i understand
<soulrider> unfortunately there isnt
<aldin> dario, try this 'sudo konqueror /media/dariosfolder' and write some files on it
<soulrider> at least not that i know of
<Jucato> jd823592: you need the DVD installer for that I think
<jd823592> ok then i misunderstood ... sorry
<aldin> dario, we will make it writable but i have to go for a 10mins will u be here?
<Jucato> but GRUB is used by default, no matter which installer you use
<jd823592> but the DVD aint free is it?
<Jucato> not shipped, if that's what you mean
<Jucato> hm... wait
<dario> ok
<dario> it works
<dario> i can write on it
<aldin> dario, u see hehe, good, well see u later or u can aske here for ext3 rw, till i come back
<dario> but do i have permission with non sudo command?
<aldin> dario, for now u dont have that permison
<soulrider> jd823592: you can download it for free, sure, but if you want it mailed to you youre gonna ahve to pay a bit
<jd823592> GRUB is not a problem but i would like to have KDE and GNOME ... i will have to do it the harder way
<aldin> dario, see u about 10mins ok
<dario> ok
<dario> if i could resolve the problem i will be here
<Jucato> jd823592: hm.. they don't ship the DVD. but you can still download it
<soulrider> jd823592: you can just do 'sudo aptitude install kde' an dinstall kde if you have gnome i think
<dario> couldn't
<soulrider> and the other way round too
<jd823592> the problem is I do not have a connection to the net of my own
<dario> hi all
<dario> then
<NiceGuyUK> jd823592: sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop for GNOME
<NiceGuyUK> jd823592: sudo aptitude install kde-desktop for KDE
<dario> can someone tell me how can i get permission to write on this disk
<dario> ?
<Jucato> er.. there is not kde-desktop package NiceGuyUK
<fdoving> NiceGuyUK: it's actuall kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop :)
<jd823592> on what if i have UBUNTU cd and KUBUNTU cd ... is it possible to kind of upgrade installed UBUNUTU by the KUBUNTU to UBUNTU with KDE and GNOME? :D
<NiceGuyUK> ah, my mistake ;)
<Jucato> jd823592: it's possible, but you have to download the Alternate Install CDs, not the Desktop (Live) CDs
<fdoving> jd823592: if you ahve the alternate install cds you can first install one of them, then add the other and install the second desktop environment from the second cd.
<NiceGuyUK> does make me wonder though - the number of OSes that *assume* you have a net connection
<dario> pls tell me how can i get permission to write on the disk i just created with sudo without using sudo command and from the normal browser
<NiceGuyUK> dario: you'd need to use sudo to fix the permissions so you can use it non-sudo
<dario> ok
<dario> the tell me
<dario> *then
<Jucato> NiceGuyUK: not most... only the 1 CD distros (referring to GNU/Linux OS's)
<dario> what should i do
<ubuntu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jd823592> i am not sure if i get it... the alternate install cd is exactly what? :) ... there is one shippment of Ubuntu 7.04 and Kubuntu 7.04 heading to my home ...are these cds sufficiente
<NiceGuyUK> dario: what is the drive mounted as?
<Jucato> jd823592: um..no. the ones being shipped are the Desktop CD's
<dario> dariosfolder
<Jucato> jd823592: Desktop CD = Live CD with Graphical installer. Alternate Install CD = text based installer with more options
<dario>  /media/dariosfolder
<NiceGuyUK> dario: is it an external disk ?
<Jucato> jd823592: you cannot use the Desktop CD as an offline (no internet connection) source
<dario> no
<dario> internal sata
<NiceGuyUK> dario: what format? ext2, ext3, windows?
<dario> ext3
<jd823592> oh .. alright then i guess the shipment was useless ... my fault
<jeroen_> hi all i have a question , ive joined a club and have my own site, but it wont show the inlog apellet ...can someone help me
<NiceGuyUK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NiceGuyUK> dario: can you paste you /etc/fstab file to the pastebin above, and give me the url of the paste?
<Jucato> jd823592: well, not entirely useless... you can at least install one of them :)
<jd823592> I would even purchase the UBUNTU dvd but i am not sure if it is possible for my country
<Jucato> (and give your other CD's away)
<dthacker> jd823592: not useless, you can always pass them on.  Or give them to someone to copy.
<jd823592> Jucato: sure I can but the second is quite redundant then :) ... i will have to switch between them in grub
<dthacker> is there a LAMP metapackage?
<Jucato> !lamp | dthacker
<ubotu> dthacker: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dario> humm
<jd823592> Yes that would be good if i knew someone who is interested in LINUX
<dario> wgat us /etc/fstab
<dario> what is /etc/fstab
<NiceGuyUK> dario: type "cat /etc/fstab" (without the quotes) in a console window
<adaptr> !fstab
<jd823592> the society i am in would rather buy WIN than try LINUX
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<marie_> Hello
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19296/
<dario> here it is
<NiceGuyUK> thx
<jd823592> i will have a look if its possible to get UBUNTU, KUBUNTU DVD there
<marie_> I lost keyboard accessas sson as I get into X, I had to create a new session with new username, can someone help me please?
<jd823592> but i still cant see the difference between Desktop v. and the "Alternate"
<marie_> someone said to me that I have to remove all me .kde files so I would have to redo all my setting, is there not an other waty to deal this issue?
<NiceGuyUK> dario: hmm, it seems /media/dariofolder is a directory not a drive
<rmd_> i can't find the theme manager in kubuntu...
<Jucato> !changethemes | rmd_
<ubotu> rmd_: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<dario> humm
<NiceGuyUK> dario: so try "sudo chown -r dario /media/dariofolder"
<dario> yes it is the directory
<NiceGuyUK> dario: and "sudo chgrp -r /media/dariofolder"
<dario> ccreated in the drive i just mounted
<rmd_> why would i use gnome themes in kde?
<NiceGuyUK> that changes its owner and group to yourself
<Jucato> jd823592: Desktop CD = Live CD, you can run a full Kubuntu system from the CD, without installing anything on the hard disk.
<Jucato> rmd_: read the second sentence
<slougi> rmd_: read the whole thing
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dario> -r is an invalid option
<dario> ;D
<Jucato> jd823592: the Desktop CD also has a graphical installer. you can install Kubuntu and browse the internet or do something else with the Live CD at the same time. However, the options on the Desktop CD are very very basic
<rmd_> i'm looking at menu-system settings-appearance, though.  and ther eis no theme manager to install new themes, as per the kde handbook
<marie_> I losted access to my kde session - keaboard do not respond as soon as X start - Does anyone had experience this issue before?
<jd823592> Jucato: this must have changed since 5.10 ... one friend of mine gave me requested cd with UBUNTU 5.10 and there were to CDs ... one installable and second LIVE
<NiceGuyUK> dario: sorry, thats R not r
<Jucato> rmd_: did you read the linked page?
<fdoving> rmd_: kmenu -> run command 'kcontrol' try searching there.
<Jucato> jd823592: yes. it has changed since Dapper (6.06)
<Jucato> jd823592: the installable CD is now known as Alternate Install CD
<jd823592> oh then i am waiting for nothing :)
<Jucato> jd823592: the Live CD is now known as Desktop CD but with an added installer
<jd823592> how can i get the alternate
<Jucato> jd823592: not really, unlike the Breezy (5.10) Live CD's, you can install from the Desktop CD
<dario> sudo chgrp -r /media/dariofolder
<Jucato> Desktop CD = Live CD + basic GUI installer
<dario> sudo chgrp -r /media/dariosfolder
<dario> dario@DarioTux:~$ sudo chgrp -R /media/dariosfolder
<dario> chgrp: missing operand after `/media/dariosfolder'
<NiceGuyUK> dario: -R not -r ;)
<jd823592> yeah but as you have mentioned with just basic features
<NiceGuyUK> dario: sudo chgrp -R dario /media/dariosfolder
* NiceGuyUK memory getting affected with age ;)
<Jucato> jd823592: I said, basic options. but it installs the full thing
<dario> ok
<dario> i did
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19298/
<Jucato> jd823592: basic options means you set your partition,your language/location, keyboard, etc.
<dario> ok
<dario> now it is mine
<jd823592> aaaaaaaaaah... so what do you mean by options ... setting the system up may not be that big problem
<Cnl_Delta> hi, has anyone here used gparted and then have ubuntu boot up but not allow you to log in?
<dario> so the problem is resolved
<jd823592> ok
<NiceGuyUK> dario: hopefully....
<Jucato> jd823592: the Desktop CD installs a full, complete, functional system
<dario> aldin i think i solved the problem
<Jucato> jd823592: it just does it differently from the ALternate Install CD
<aldin> dario: i just got in
<aldin> dario: say
<jd823592> ok and I am sorry I am sometimes quite slow
<dario> now i have the permission on that folder
<jd823592> Jucato
<jd823592> :
<aldin> dario: did u changed ur /etc/fstab
<dario> because it created from he user dario(me)
<Jucato> jd823592: it's ok
<jd823592> what would you set while installing from ALTERNATE
<dario> cat /etc/fstab
<jd823592> what else is there
<dario> i wrote this
<aldin> dario: paste it
<Jucato> jd823592: you can choose more types of filesystem, you can have LVM/RAID support, you can choose to install a command line (no GUI) system
<sivaji> ple help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19298/
<Jucato> there's also the OEM option
<kai> word son
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19296/
<aldin> dario: this pastebin is cool isnt it hehe
<mcgregor> hi everyone
<mcgregor> i have a problem with ktorrent
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19299/
<mcgregor> can someone help me
<dario> now it should be ok
<dario> ;D
<NiceGuyUK> ok, time for a question of my own ... is there much advantage to be gained from running a 64-bit Ubuntu over a 32-bit one?
<Daisuke_Ido> not unless you're running 4gb or more of ram
<aldin> dario: what is this? u dont have sdb partitons nowhere?
<jd823592> I would like to have the ALTERNATE anyway... but i cant find out if it is possible to purchase it from my country not to cost a fortune
<dario> humm soryy i don't understand
<dario> this is
<NiceGuyUK> Daisuke_Ido: why the RAM requirement?
<dario> cat /etc/fstab
<Daisuke_Ido> NiceGuyUK: a 32 bit os can't use 4gb
<jussi01> mcgregor: whats the issue?
<mcgregor> can someone help me
<dario> ok i understand
<Daisuke_Ido> 3.25 i believe is the max
<aldin> dario: give me 'df -Th' again
<NiceGuyUK> Daisuke_Ido: are there not performance enhancements (i.e., speed) as well though?
<aldin> dario: on paste
<Daisuke_Ido> but a 64 bit OS can take advantage of that
<mcgregor> jussi01:what?
<Daisuke_Ido> there are minor speed differences
<Daisuke_Ido> but nothing dealbreaking
<slougi> Daisuke_Ido: it can actually
<jussi01> mcgregor: whats your problem?
<NiceGuyUK> ok, thanks for the heads-up
<slougi> 4GB is the max
<Daisuke_Ido> if there's nothing you *absolutely have to have* there's no reason to go to a 64 bit OS
<jd823592> Jucato thank you for helping me
<Jucato> jd823592: no problem
<Daisuke_Ido> slougi: fair enough, but every system i've seen with 4gb of ram and a 32 bit os shows 3.25gb ram
<NiceGuyUK> Daisuke_Ido: not even the bragging rights? ;-P
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- sure, tell me that after I've installed the AMD64 version
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19300/
<dario> here it is
<tgc0d3r> I'm at Panera bread and I need to login to my router's admin page at home. I know the IP address at home. How can I do this?
<slougi> Daisuke_Ido: that's usually cause a certain amount of ram is reserved for the kernel. e.g. linux by default will with 4GB reserve 1GB of ram for the kernel and leave 3GB for user-space
<mcgregor> jussi01:if i get in ktorrent the ubuntu is working like shit
<Daisuke_Ido> slougi: makes sense
<Dragnslcr> tgc0d3r- your router shouldn't allow logins from outside anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> mcgregor: limit your upload speed
<sivaji> (firefox-bin:5342): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<mcgregor> jussi01:i can not get in ktorrent
<NiceGuyUK> Dragnslcr: not strictly true, but better to restrict IP, use a non-standard port num and a strong password
<tgc0d3r> Dragnslcr: I know that. I can't remember whether or not I enabled remote login.
<jussi01> mcgregor: I assume your using kubuntu?
<mcgregor> jussi01:yes
<dario> aldin are you still alive?
<Daisuke_Ido> and mcgregor?  please watch your langueage
<Daisuke_Ido> language*
<aldin> dario: here it says /dev/sdb3 is on "/" but in fstab it is /dev/sda3
<mcgregor> ok
<mcgregor> i'm sorry
<jussi01> mcgregor: what is ktorrent doing badly?
<tgc0d3r> I have a very strong password on there. So does anybody know how I can connect to it then?
<NiceGuyUK> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<dario> beacause
<jussi01> it just doenst start?
<dario> i did this before
<aldin> dario: lets do it this way
<Dragnslcr> tgc0d3r- if you haven't set it to allow connections from the outside, you can't, unless you RDC/VNC in to a computer on the inside
<dario> sudo chown -R dario /media/dariosfolder
<dario> and
<dario>  sudo chgrp -R dario /media/dariosfolder
<Dragnslcr> tgc0d3r- if you have, I would guess you just go to http://address:port
<tgc0d3r> I didn't change the port if I did, but I don't know what the default port is
<jussi01> mcgregor: try opening it in a terminal and pastebin the out put. use: ktorrent %i %m -caption "%c" %u as the command....
<tgc0d3r> I think I read somewhere it might be :80
<Dragnslcr> Depends on the router. First ones I would guess would be 8000 or 8080
<xst> How do I get acroread? apt-get doesn't know it :-(
<Dragnslcr> If it was port 80, you wouldn't be able to run a web server inside the router
<NiceGuyUK> xst: just download it from Adobe's site
<NiceGuyUK> xst: it has its own installer
<jussi01> xst: you need actual acroread? there are plenty of open source alternnatives
<xst> all alternatives sux
<xst> especially kpdf
<Jucato> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<NiceGuyUK> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> hm..they removed it?
<dario> ok aldin
<dario> i think the matter is that i wrote the two commands
<xst> yes, it seems so :-(
<dario>  sudo chgrp -R dario /media/dariosfolder
<dario> sudo chown -R dario /media/dariosfolder
<dario> first the second one and then the first one
<NiceGuyUK> xst: just download it from Adobe's site
<jussi01> sivaji: try doing sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<jussi01> sivaji: then reinstall firefox
<mcgregor> jussi01:
<mcgregor> Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-root"
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<jussi01> mcgregor: pastebin it
<mcgregor> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<mcgregor> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<jussi01> !pastebin | mcgregor
<mcgregor> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<ubotu> mcgregor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<aldin> dario: its ok, just sec, i am writing u howto on pastebin, in meantime du this 'sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup'
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mcgregor> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<jussi01> mcgregor: !!!
<mcgregor> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-5868' to 'kded'
<mcgregor> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mcgregor> Qt: Warning: ktorrent: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mcgregor> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<mcgregor> ERROR: Communication problem with ktorrent, it probably crashed
<nuxil> is the kdxocker package broken ?
<nuxil> *kxdocker
<NiceGuyUK> nuxil: probably, I never got it to work either
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | mcgregor, READ THIS
<ubotu> mcgregor, READ THIS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> nuxil: i had problems with it too
<nuxil> hmm.. yea then i guess its broken
<dthacker> Jucato: seveas has a nice LAMP meta at his repositor
<jussi01> nuxil: kooldocck is a nice alternative
<NiceGuyUK> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<nuxil> ah.. i'll try it
<tsdgeos> xst: may i know why you think kpdf specially sucks?
<Jucato> oooh tsdgeos is here :)
* dthacker drinks coffee and watches the progress bar
* tsdgeos greets Jucato 
<xst> kpdf's rendering is really slow and it doesn't support opacity
<Jucato> xst: it seems that the acroread package is no longer included in feisty, but is present in other releases
* NiceGuyUK notes the chans tsdgeos is in and smiles to himself
<mcgregor> jussi01:what i need to do in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<xst> However, kpdf's print menu is really good
<xst> Far better than acroread
<Jucato> tsdgeos: I'd have concur with the rendering speed, but I'd have to specify that only on Kubuntu >:)
<jussi01> mcgregor: you need to click paste then give me the address.
<tsdgeos> Jucato: that's because kpdf in Kubuntu is not kpdf
<tsdgeos> just some shit ubuntu developers decided to do
<Jucato> tsdgeos: yep :)
* Jucato is glad pinotree isn't seeing this right now :P
<jussi01> !language | tsdgeos
<ubotu> tsdgeos: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> :P
<tsdgeos> i can't say shit?
<Jucato> tsdgeos: kpdf on suse and gentoo seem to be functioning quite well
<tsdgeos> i don't know other word for that
<Jucato> tsdgeos: not in here :D
<Jucato> my favorite: "krap" :D
<mcgregor> jussi01:
<spitwise> heh
<mcgregor> Paste something
<mcgregor> Please correct the errors
<mcgregor> Your nametheodor
<mcgregor>   Syntax
<mcgregor>   This field is required.
<mcgregor>   Text
<mcgregor>    Paste!
<mcgregor> 41052172
<mcgregor>   2004-2007 Ubuntu Nederland. Ubuntu and Canonical are trademarks of Canonical Ltd.
<mcgregor>  Feedback  Legal
<Jucato> mcgregor: don't paste in here
<spitwise> thats krappy
<jussi01> mcgregor: you need to paste the terinal stuff into the box, then click paste
<aldin> dario, are u there?
<dario> yes
<aldin> dario, paste sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<dario> and now?
<jussi01> mcgregor: you add your name, and the stuff you want me to see, then click paste, and give me the address
<Jucato> tsdgeos: wait till xst gets a peek at okular, and he'll quickly change his mind, right? :D
<aldin> dario, paste sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<tsdgeos> i hope
<aldin> dario, give me link to see it
<hdxx> mcgregor: past here next time http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19306/
<mcgregor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19307/
<nuxil> why is there not a "get new theme" like there is get new wallpaper in Kcontroll ?
<aldin> dario, is it kubuntu 7.04?
<jussi01> mcgregor: Im sorry, I dont know how to fix that error. Maybe someone else will know.
<aldin> dario, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19308/
<Jucato> nuxil: because the current kde theme manager is a very incomplete (lousy?) implementation of theming
<mcgregor> jussi01:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19309/
<aldin> dario, ?
<dario> ii0m her
<egarim> exists any add on that can read(voice in english) the objects of email with thunderbird ?
<dario> i'm here
<dario> yes
<dario> it is
<mcgregor> who know to fix this problem ????????????????????
<mcgregor> help me
<aldin> dario, ok, didi u made backup of fstab
<mcgregor> this is my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19309/
<os2mac> has anyone gotten kmobilephone tools working with a razr phone?
<dario> yes you told me to write it before
<dario> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<aldin> mcgregor, exit, and sudo command
<dario> this?
<mek_> hmm, anyone tried to install vmware-server out of the canonical commercial rep?
<mcgregor> aldin:what
<aldin>  dario, ok, now 'sudo kate /etc/fstab'
<hdxx> mcgregor: slovenian?
<mcgregor> hdxx:what?
<dario> ok
<dario> one minute
<hdxx> mcgregor: are you from slovenia
<mcgregor> no
<dario> i did it
<mcgregor> hdxx:no
<dario> ok
<aldin> dario, ok now copy http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19308/ to that file
<mcgregor> hdxx:why?
<hdxx> mcgregor: when you type nick and : then make a space (press Space)
<aldin> dario, before copying delete all
<hdxx> mcgregor: like this
<aldin> dario, what was in it
<hdxx> mcgregor: notlike this
<aldin> dario, ?
<dario> n
<mcgregor> hdxx:ok
<dario> ok
<dario> i did it
<mcgregor> hdxx:you know to fix my problem
<aldin> dario, save it and close
<aldin> mcgregor, did u listen my advice?
<hdxx> mc__: what is you problem
<dario> ok
<mcgregor> hdxx:this is my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19309/
<dario> and now?
<mcgregor> aldin:no
<aldin> dario, paste me '/boot/grub/menu.lst' u can open it with kate editor
<aldin> mcgregor, dont be root, exit, and type sudo something
<mek_> found the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426026
<mcgregor> aldin:what
<hdxx> mcgregor: sudo ktorrent
<aldin> mcgregor, u can connect to xserver cause u are root@localhost
<aldin> mcgregor, type exit
<dario> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19312/
<aldin> dario, find this line it is on bottom kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=a079ec1a-3c43-4f68-af0a-1ffa6906ec68 ro quiet splash
<kemit> mdr
<dario> ok i finded it
<dario> i used find in kat :P
<dario> kate
<mcgregor> aldin:
<mcgregor> root@mcgregor-desktop:/home/mcgregor# sudo ktorrent exit
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mcgregor> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<mcgregor> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mcgregor> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mcgregor> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-6152' to 'kded'
<mcgregor> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mcgregor> Qt: Warning: ktorrent: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mcgregor> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<mcgregor> ERROR: Communication problem with ktorrent, it probably crashed.
<mcgregor> aldin:?
<dario> i disconnected
<dario> he disconnected
<dario> but he is coming back
<aldin> dario, aru there?
<dario> yes
<dario> now
<dario> i finded the line
<mcgregor> aldin:?
<aldin> mcgregor, say
<aldin> dario, just sec do u have MSN account
<dario> yes
<mcgregor> aldin:
<mcgregor> mcgregor@mcgregor-desktop:~$ sudo su
<mcgregor> root@mcgregor-desktop:/home/mcgregor# sudo ktorrent exit
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<vbgunz> is there a way to get the verbose boot screen back? the one from Dapper that told you if a service was OK or Failed?
<mcgregor> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<mcgregor> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<aldin> mcgregor, type exit till u dont get
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mcgregor> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<aldin> mcgregor@mgrgor-desktop
<mcgregor> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-6152' to 'kded'
<mcgregor> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<mcgregor> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mcgregor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<aldin> mcgregor, dont paste it more
<mcgregor> Qt: Warning: ktorrent: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mcgregor> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<mcgregor> ERROR: Communication problem with ktorrent, it probably crashed.
<mcgregor> root@mcgregor-desktop:/home/mcgregor#
<mcgregor> root@mcgregor-desktop:/home/mcgregor# exit sudo ktorrent
<mcgregor> exit
<mcgregor> bash: exit: sudo: numeric argument required
<aldin> dario, just sec
<dario> i'm here
<aldin> mcgregor, close that konsole
<aldin> on X button
<mcgregor> aldin:ok
<aldin> mcgregor, why do u want to be able to run ktorrent as root?
<aldin> mcgregor, open new konsole
<mcgregor> aldin:yes
<aldin> mcgregor, just type ktorrent
<mcgregor> aldin:
<mcgregor> mcgregor@mcgregor-desktop:~$ ktorrent
<mcgregor> ktorrent is already running!
<mcgregor> ERROR: Communication problem with ktorrent, it probably crashed.
<aldin> mcgregor, ok type 'killall ktorrent'
<mcgregor> aldin:yes
<dario> kill is better of window's task menager
<dario> task menager is shit
<aldin> mcgregor, now type ktorrent
<mehmet> hi
<mehmet> i deleted partial file :( so i can not update or install packgae :(
<aldin> mehmet, hi bro (saraybosna)
<aldin> mcgregor, ?
<mehmet> aldin:  hi
<aldin> dario, we are on standby ok
<dario> okok
<dario> no problem
<aldin> mcgregor, what happened?
<hdxx> bosanci :P
<boyee> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<aldin> hdxx, wow who u are hehe
<boyee> !kdecvs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdecvs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hdxx> i'm not bosnian boy, i'm croatian:P
<aldin> hdxx, hehe ubuntu-hr, i know bud_ he was in Sarajevo few months ago
<aldin> hdxx, mehmet seesm to be turkye
<aldin> *seems
<hdxx> aldin: maybe:)
<boyee> !cvs client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cvs client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldin> mcgregor, ?!?!
<Arwen> the cvs client is also called 'cvs' afaik
<boyee> what is the name of cvs client for kde?
<mehmet> i deleted partial file :( so i can not update or install packgae :(
<dthacker> boyee: gui or command line
<fdoving> boyee: cervisia
<dario> wow aldin you have a problem with this chat
<dario> you alwayls crash
<aldin> cgregor, ?!?
<aldin> dario, damn
<aldin> dario, this is keeping me in/out
<dthacker> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dario> i see it
<aldin> dthacker, sorry
<dario> the log says connection reset by peer
<dthacker> aldin: np, just remember :)
<phpcode> how to install WINE?
<aldin> phpcode, sudo apt-get install wine
<aldin> dario, lets go,
<dario> ok
<Arwen> !wine | phpcode
<ubotu> phpcode: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mcgregor> aldin:it's working very hard
<aldin> dario, so, ur disks are SATA
<aldin> mcgregor, ?
<dario> yes thy are
<dario> they
<aldin> mcgregor, i dont understand
<joe2370> Hi!  Where can I get advice about partitioning prior to doing a new install of Feisty?
<mcgregor> aldin:it's working like shit the kubuntu
<dthacker> phpcode: the package is called "wine"
<aldin> mcgregor, it is working like charm to me... i dont knwowhat is problem?
<dthacker> mcgregor: junk, garbage, other words that you may use
<joe2370> I expected the installer to either walk me through it or to chose some reasonable defaults.
<aldin> dario, lets go on private?
<mehmet> i deleted partial file :( so i can not update or install packgae :(
<dario> ok if you want
<joe2370> Is there a kubuntu installation handbook/howto somewhere?
<aldin> dario, are u registered on freenode
<fdoving> mehmet: what is it you're trying to do?
<dario> no
<dario> :(
<dario> i'm not
<dario> we can use msn
<aldin> hmm ok, lest go on MSN aldinkapetanovic@hotmail.com
<mehmet> fdoving:  i deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/* :( so i can not update or install any packages :(
<dario> ok i will try to add you
<mehmet> fdoving: E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<fdoving> mehmet: ok. in konsole 'sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial'
<fdoving> mehmet: then try again.
<aldin> dario, hurry up
<mehmet> fdoving:  thankksss
<dario> ok
<dario> i did it
<aldin> ur in
<fdoving> joe2370: it's very similar to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<joe2370> So nobody knows of a kubuntu installation manual?  I'm looking for recommendations on how to partition my disk.
<exconvictriddick> joe: you don't need a manual on how to partition your disk
<exconvictriddick> Joe: what do you need help with?
<kai> I've seen programs to make ISO's but there nothing inmy menu to use them ie 'kiso' is ther eanything else to creat cd-images
<dthacker> kai: do you have K3B
<dthacker> ?
<ufuk> hi all
<joe2370> exconvictriddick: I can't tell how kubuntu intends to partition my disk.  The installer simply says that hda1 will be / and hda5 will be swap.  I assume that this means the installer intends to create at least 5 partitions, including an extended one.  Since I can't tell what it intends to do, I assume I will need to partition the disk manually to ensure that something sensible is done.
<kai> dthacker: yes I do
<Blissex> joe2370: no. By convention the extended partition is #4, so the configuration will be 3 partitions: 1, 4 and 5.
<kai> dthacker: is it already built-in? Do i need to install anything on the back end to make it work?
<dthacker> kai: click on the tools menu item at the top of the K3B window.  The menu will show you "Burn CD Image"  select that.
<joe2370> exconvictriddick: If there was an installation guide or some other form of documentation that discussed partitioning, then I'd be interested in reading it.  I don't know, for instance, if reiser support is compiled into the kernel or if it is available only as a module.  That would affect what filesystem I could use for which partition.
<ernie> joe2370 - what the partioner is doing is correct. It will create / as hda1 and hda5 is swap. Thats Two Partitions.
<exconvictriddick> Joe: ubuntu or Kubuntu will only create 2 partition after you tells it to use a unallocated free space... only / and swap partition.
<joe2370> Two partitions is hardly what I would call sensible.  That means that if any log files get too big or if the user fills up his home directory, the system will likely lock up.
<joe2370> The latter scenario seems rather probable, actually.
<kai> dthacker: what about mounting images?
<redhat26__> I would like to know ... how to decompress a tar.gz file
<kai> Just mount them to a folder as normal?
<ernie> Joe - the swap is usually around 2 gig and the rest is the rest . What size disk(s) do you have?
<joe2370> ernie: It's a paltry 160GB
<fdoving> joe2370: a more likely situation on desktop systems is that you have a full /home and a / with 10G free space because you overestimated the space you needed for / and underestimated the space needed for /home, or vice versa.
<dthacker> kai: I usually use K3B to look at isos
<ernie> you can always go LVM
<joe2370> fdoving: but isn't it better to have that scenario than to have / and /home on the same partition and no free space at all?
<exconvictriddick> Joe: well i dont' know what you intend to use kubuntu... mine is 9 gig on / and 2 gig on swap and only use to basic usuage... so if you want more i guess i can't help you.
<killermach_> how do i get a list of installed packages that are installed into a text file for use on installing another computer?
<fdoving> joe2370: no, there is a built in feature in ext3, that reserves a given percentage of the space to the root user ie. log-files etc. (5% by default). that way you won't get the problem with users filling the disk and everything failing.
<kai> dthacker: I wanna make sure I can create cd-images and mount them. Im gunna be some where I maymay not be able to get on the internet
<pollyo> ernie: Are there any downsides with LVM that you know of?
<fdoving> killermach_: dpkg --get-selections > packagelist.txt, then user dpkg --set-selections < packagelist.txt
<joe2370> fdoving: that's nice, but what if I format / with reiserfs?
<killermach_> fdoving: thanks..
<dthacker> kai: yes, I think so.  But you should test that and not take my word for it.
<fdoving> joe2370: why would you do that? - i think reiserfs got the same feature though.
<phpcode> i having a hard time installing flash player. This is the error i get when i follow the readme-fil: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer. .... help?
<kai> dthacker: lol, ok
<fdoving> phpcode: it doesn't support 64bit.
<ernie> pollyo - Well I was told that with a Raid System - its a bit dodgey restoring things.
<joe2370> I will accept the defaults and cross my fingers then.
<fdoving> phpcode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<pollyo> ernie: Do they give the option for LVM with the GUI install now?
<joe2370> Thanks for all the advice, folks.
<dthacker> joe2370: If it's any comfort, I have yet to have a day to day machine blow up because the default partitioning was too small
<ernie> joe2370: If you're going to jam up your standard folders with 160G of stuff, you can always add on a drive and put your Disk Hogging stuff - on the extra drive. 160Gig should be absolute buckets
<joe2370> dthacker: thanks.  it is, actually.
<pollyo> ernie: I know they give you the option with the alternate disk.
<ernie> pollyo : yeah - I worked it out one day. I've just redone my raid drives without LVM. So it can be done
<joe2370> ernie: the trouble is, this user was using gentoo previously and DID fill up the entire disk with audacity projects.  So I expect it may happen again if I don't notice the disk filling up in time.
<ernie> pollyo: Yeah I was meant to say , I've only seen it on the alternative - not sure whats on the desktop version of 7.04
<ernie> joe2370: I would imagine they didn't need all of them on there at the same time...
<pollyo> BRB
<joe2370> I guess the moral of the story is that the default partitioning scheme is at least no worse than what the user would have if he used Windows.
<joe2370> ernie: true enough.  But that's a lot of blank DVDs to fill up too.
<ernie> joe2370: a ton to loose if the Hard Drive goes up in smoke too
<joe2370> ernie: well, it was a RAID array, actually.  But that's what backups are for.
<ernie> joe2370: The other thing is you can always throw them onto another folder on another drive, only they have access too
<Alarm> hello , does someone know where the nvidia conf file is
<joe2370> ernie: a good point.  I may stick a second disk in the box for making manual backups to and/or for storing large sets of data (like those audacity projects).
<Alarm> on a webpage its mentioned to edit this file: /etc/modules.d/nvidia , but there is no modules.d dir on my system
<eljefe> has anyone had to update their Kubuntu 7.04 yet?  I installed the day after it was released and I've had zero updates on my system.
<Cnl_Delta> hey there, after using Gparted to resize winxp, i cannot log into xp or kubuntu, how can i recover kubuntu(i don't have the password to xp admin)
<main2> my cybershit p200 is mounted readonly by default, any ideas why? > http://www.pastebin.ca/472538
<ernie> joe2370: Yeah I've been down this road. I've setup a raid0 partition for video and I'll have another drive to throw them onto once they've done their converting. I've not tested the speed difference as yet. Its all fun :)
<ernie> eljefe: Yes, I have and I had some minor updates. I used the 7.04 alternate disk though. If that makes any difference - I dunno.
<eljefe> i don't know either
<eljefe> main2: my iPod is Fat32 running Rockbox and it too mounts REad Only, not sure why but its annoying cause I cannot add music
<main2> eljefe, sucks huh =/
<eljefe> main2: its either a kernel problem or its that the Fat drive has "too many FATs" (File Allocation Tables)... i think that happened once to me on a USB thumb drive.  Sucks is right!
<joe2370> ernie: actually, the user was using Edgy on RAID1+LVM2 until a week ago, but the Feisty upgrader didn't like that setup and hosed the entire system.  I'm doing a clean install of 7.04 and accepting only the defaults in the hopes of preventing that from happening again.  The user wants a machine that is essentially "a toaster."  I figure the more I diverge from the defaults, the more handholding the system will need.
<main2> eljefe, i might grab a new kernel.. too see...
<dthacker> Hi, K3b is complaining that it cannot find the MP3 decoder plugin.  I've installed the libmad0 and libmad0dev packages.  What else do I need to do to fix this?
<eljefe> main2: let me know if that fixes anything!  I am looking into _not_ adding outside software whenever possible for this install... so my HAL issue of DVDs not popping up/mounting is going to wait till Kubuntu fixes it, and I was kinda thinking the FAT issue would wait also...
<ernie> joe2370: for sure. I removed LVM2 from my setup and just kept it raided. But I've mixed Raid1 and Raid0. So I wont know how the Raid1 partitions will hold up if a drive goes down.
<main2> eljefe, www.kernel.org.. my home.. im going to compile one right now
<eljefe> i really should look into how compiling a kernel is done... I've been a linux fan for 4 years now and its my profession... and I've never once compiled a kernel
<TFrog> anyone here play pysol?
<main2> eljefe, thats really a shame
<main2> why dont you compile along with me
<eljefe> main2: tell me about it!
<main2> here, grab this one http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.21.1.tar.bz2
<main2> come to #letscompilesomekernels
<eljefe> main2: let do it!  except for i am on hold on the phone; if the other side picks up i gotta put the compile on hold
<main2> and i tell you what to do =)
<eljefe> sweey!
<main2> ok, no problem
<main2> i have to do the steps anyway
* joe2370 is AFK
<main2> if i have to type the few commands (once in a VT and once in my irc client) no problem at all
<eljefe> cool, i am in the channel
<ernie> Anyone running 7.04 running a nvidia dual monitor setup? I did have it running, but on reboot one time, it got toasted and I was greeted by the ole flashing cursor...
<ernie> I'm running "One Eye" closed at the moment
<raxiv> Hey, I'd like to help Kubuntu.. I'm 18 years old, I'm good with web-graphics, and I've been using Linux as a desktop OS for like 2 years. Can someone show me the way? ; ) ( please don't flame! thanks )
<fdoving> raxiv: joining #kubuntu-devel is a good start.
<raxiv> thank You fdoving!
<raxiv> going there right away.
<fdoving> raxiv: see you there then :)
<raxiv> fdoving: yep!
<dthacker> anybody on my K3b libmad issue?
<raxiv> dthacker: I'm sorry, I didn't use AudioCD's in years.
<ernie> dthacker - I've had the same issue but I've not chased it up yet
<stdin> dthacker: trying to burn an audio cd from mp3 files ?
<dthacker> ernie: ok, its minor, I'm sure
<dthacker> stdin: K3B reports it can't find libmad, even though *i* think it's installed....
<stdin> dthacker: to do it you need libk3b2-mp3 installed
<dthacker> stdin: got a repository for that?  Adept seems unable to find the -mp3?   (though the libk3b2 shows installed)
<ernie> stdin: yep, installing that Lib did the trick
<stdin> dthacker: it's in multiverse
<stdin> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<stdin> dthacker: or universe :p
<dthacker> trying different search tactic.....
<dthacker> lol, you know that "not installed" checkbox can be important....
<ernie> dthacker - do a search on k3b in adept manager
<ernie> dthacker - that'll do it everytime...
<Cnl_Delta> find /boot/grub/menu.lst file not found   <------------what does that mean?
<stdin> what's that from?
<Ace2016> Cnl_Delta: are you trying use use grub-gfxboot like i was this morning?
<Cnl_Delta> from grub>
<Ace2016> Cnl_Delta: or did you grub break?
<kai> Thanx for all your help people
<Cnl_Delta> i tried some stuff with gparted, now i cannot log into xp and kubuntu
<kai> I gots to dip
<Cnl_Delta> ie. resized and moved xp (installed after kubuntu to the end of my HDD
<Cnl_Delta> gi can see grub and a windows/kubuntu loadiing after but no log in
<Ace2016> Cnl_Delta: where is your boot partition?
<Ace2016> Cnl_Delta: did you have a separate /boot or not?
<stdin> make sure the root is set
<Cnl_Delta> i set it to hd(0)
<joe2370> There is no acroread package for Feisty?
<Cnl_Delta> and it was working fine till the xp resize and move
<Ace2016> joe2370: there is you have to install it from the mediubuntu repos
<joe2370> Ace2016: oh, ok. thanks
<Cnl_Delta> rather (hd0)
<stdin> Cnl_Delta: it should be in the form of (hd0,0), that would be the 1st partition of the 1st disk
<Ace2016> Cnl_Delta: so what partition is /boot on now?
<Cnl_Delta> well hd (0,0) didn't work when i tried to dual boot but (hd0) did
<raxiv> if Your first OS is Windows
<stdin> joe2370: or just install kpdf
<raxiv> and then You installed Kubuntu
<raxiv> then Your boot drive is (hd0,0)
<raxiv> not hd(0,0) ;)
<Cnl_Delta> i just had one partition for kubuntu and one or swap and then had xp on its wown (set up dual boot with (hd0) )
<joe2370> stdin: acroread has some features that kpdf doesn't. IIRC.
<Cnl_Delta> xp came second and i did get dual boot working
<stdin> joe2370: some, yeah, but not that many
<joe2370> Ace2016: do you know where I'd find the URL for the mediubuntu repo?
<Cnl_Delta> till i decided kubuntu needed more space
<Cnl_Delta> and then used gparted to resize xp and move it to the end of the hdd (xp was flagged as active/boot)
<Ace2016> joe2370: deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free   << add that to your sources.list
<Cnl_Delta> and well after that, xp ran a check disk when i tried to use it and stopped at a xp screen logo screen without logging me in
<joe2370> Ace2016: thanks a bunch
<Cnl_Delta> tried kubuntu, kubuntu loaded but the screen went blank before the login prompt could appear (i never saw the log in)
<Cnl_Delta> strange thing is before the kubuntu loading screen came, it did a file check but finding swap failed
<Ace2016> guess that would happen, you've just completely rearranged the partition table
<Cnl_Delta> and the partition table is on the MBR..
<Cnl_Delta> which i guess ultimate boot cd / super grub disk could fix..
<linux_> hola ubuntu en espaol
<linux_> ?
<fdoving> !es | linux_
<linux_> alguien sabes?
<ubotu> linux_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<linux_> gracias
<ernie> Cnl_Delta: If you are not a gamer, then running something like VMServer and running windows in that works well...
<Cnl_Delta> i had vmware on my mind
<Cnl_Delta> just thought i'd keep a spare xp till i had vmware running
<raxiv> Virtual PC runned my i386 Kubuntu, and its free.
<raxiv> just to let You know :p
<ernie> Cnl_Delta: yeah thats a good idea. Installing the Free VMServer on 7.04 isn't trivial, but theres a bucket of info out there on what to do
<fdoving> there is also 'kvm' which is a modified qemu, and it's free too.
<fdoving> i installed winxp in it just fine.
<Cnl_Delta> well thats gggreat but right now i need to restore my partition table to log into kubuntu
<Cnl_Delta> so if i ever delete xp (which is flagged as active) what stuff do i have do change (mbr/grub)
<Cnl_Delta> aparrently just resizing and moving the xp partition and a shared partition caused both xp and kubuntu to stop me from logging in (grub worked fine)
<Tm_T> Xikzasil: you might like to reduce clones
<ernie> Cnl_Delta: I'm going to have to wish you good luck on that one. Its 4am here and the wifes noticed I'm still up :) Night all
<Cnl_Delta> nigh night ernie
<dthacker> night ernie.  getyourfeettobed!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* Tm_T wears a silly hat
<joe2370> Ace2016: sorry to bother you, but do you know which components the mediubuntu repo provides?  main? universe?  I opened the URL in a browser but I can't find any clues.
<Tm_T> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Filthpig> Tm_T: A red hat, maybe?
<Tm_T> joe2370: look that one
<joe2370> Tm_T: thanks
<Ace2016> beet me to it :D
<Ace2016> *beat
<Tm_T> Filthpig: hard to say, but it's silly anyway
<dsmith> great article
<dsmith> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/05/ubuntu_review.html
<Cugel> Does anyone know/have experience with the Ogle DVD player software?
<BloodyTux> hey i need help
<BloodyTux> can someone help me, i try to install kubuntu and it freezes at 6% when it says please wait
<BloodyTux> i'm dual booting it on a 8gig
<BloodyTux> hello?
<Cugel> Yeah we're here.
<Cugel> Can you start in recovery mode?
<BloodyTux> ???
<BloodyTux> huh?
<Cugel> When you boot Linux, what do you do?
<BloodyTux> no, i'm using win2000 but i need to install kubuntu with the alternate cd onto a 8gig
<BloodyTux> i got a new pc but i wiped my hardrive bc it only came with a 20 gig
<Cugel> Are you sure the CD is not faulty?
<BloodyTux> ... idk it was fine a week ago
<BloodyTux> ugghhhhhh i hate these stupid win2k irc progs.
<Filthpig> Ubuntu uses GNOME, a graphic interface that looks so much like Windows that Bill Gates should be, and probably is, angry. For once someone has copied Microsoft instead of the other way around.
<Filthpig> from the article dsmith pasted
<Filthpig> ...what? Gnome looks like windows? :|
<BloodyTux> ??? kde looks like windows more
<Filthpig> hahah, yeah
<BloodyTux> windows doesn't have 2 toolbars...
<BloodyTux> i should know, im using it right now
<Filthpig> hehe
<Filthpig> if gnome resembles an operating system, it has to be osx
<BloodyTux> yea
<ubuntu> no Filthpig, i am using kde
<ubuntu> :)
<BloodyTux> :( my school project is gonna suck if i don't have a working linux pc
<BloodyTux> and my cd burner went with my old pc :(
<dsmith> i read that was like hmmmm
<dsmith> still a great article to print up and show to the office
<BloodyTux> yea
<BloodyTux> so does anyone have some tips for me?
<BloodyTux> DAI HELP ME!
<fdoving> sure, what kind of tip do you want?
<fdoving> htop is a nice program. if you want that kind of tip.
<BloodyTux> i install kubuntu but it gets stuck on 6% at installing and selecting software
<BloodyTux> it just says please wait
<fdoving> do you have other cds to test with?
<fdoving> i think there is a win install .exe somewhere.
<BloodyTux> i have a ubuntu cd but i only have 128mb and its not alternate
<BloodyTux> i have simply mepis, slax, knoppix, puppy 2.13, dsl
<biovore> yeah.. the normal install dosn't work unless you got 256 or better
<dsmith> xbuntu
<BloodyTux> santa fe
<BloodyTux> and gentoo
<dsmith> alternate
<biovore> you can install mepis and dist-upgrade :-)
<biovore> to feisty
<BloodyTux> how do you do that?
<fdoving> BloodyTux: hmm.. you can make dsl, mepis and knoppix ubuntu if you want.
<biovore> mepis is basicly just ubuntu dapper
<BloodyTux> will it take hours after hours?
<BloodyTux> yea
<Cugel> It does take some time.
<BloodyTux> i wanted to use knoppix but its only livecd
<hauppage> hi
<BloodyTux> so i'm gonna try mepis and get back to you guys
<hauppage> how do i change root password / enable root account ?
<BloodyTux> once i install it
<BloodyTux> so ciao
<dsmith> mepis is nice
<BloodyTux> i used it for a while then switched to kubuntu
<fdoving> !rootsudo | hauppage
<ubotu> hauppage: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BloodyTux> ...
<BloodyTux> bbl
<biovore> but if your box only has 128 MB of ram.. you probably don't want to run a fancy gui like kde or gnome
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, which program does one use to extract/edit  the sountrack of an mpg file ?
<hauppage> <fdoving> i tryed sudo passwd root but it ask for a pass
<BloodyTux> i was running kubuntu with 128 on my old box, and that was worse than this...
<BloodyTux> processor wise
<biovore> sudo -s
<hauppage> (login) not change
<BloodyTux> so bbl
<biovore> input user password
<fdoving> hauppage: it first asks for your current password (sudo style), then it ask for the new root password, and you need to confirm that (enter it twice).
<fdoving> hauppage: current password is your user password.
<sebbar> hi, my parents use kubuntu, the problem is that every once in a while the ethernet modem (a D-Link 300) stops connecting to the internet. any idea why this might be the case?
<dthacker> sebbar: no, I would have to examine the logs
<mehmet> hi
<qsu> anybody overhere thinking how beryl works
<mehmet> i use kubuntu 7.04 . i want to run windows migration tool . How?
<fdoving> qsu: you might get better results asking in #ubuntu-effects
<biovore> sebbar: adsl sometime has connection issues if you phone line has issues..  Could be that the linux box was unable to connect to the central office and get a DHCPD lease
<qsu> no i dont have a problem with beryl its running fine overhere
<sebbar> biovore: hmm if that's the case what would you suggest doing?
<qsu> but i was wondering why beryl is not used in applicaionts so you get 3d effects in an app instead of windows or cube's fdoving
<biovore> well if you modem can't talk to the central office, its your phone line.. you have to pester you ISP
<Cugel> I turned off translucency effects, since it seemed to invoke multiple crashes.
<mehmet> i use kubuntu 7.04 . i want to run windows migration tool . How?
<sebbar> biovore: ok I'll do that :)
<fdoving> qsu: no clue, i don't like fancy effects, #ubuntu-effects might provide more insight on this topic.
<mehmet> i use kubuntu 7.04 . i want to run windows migration tool . How?
<hivemind> Anyone know the screenshot shortcut and where it saves the file?
<linux_> espaol por favor?
<dthacker> linux !es
<fdoving> !es | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dthacker> hivemind: you can use Ksnapshot
<dthacker> Ksnapshot
<stdin> hivemind: print screen, and (if it doesn't open KSnapshot) then it's saved in the clipboard buffer
<hivemind> Thanks
<dthacker> hivemind, that opens ksnapshot on my feisty install
<oliver> hello
<oliver> anybody?!
<fdoving> hi oliver.
<stdin> we are watching
<Cnl_Delta> hi, how can i eject a live kubuntu cd so i can burn another cd?
<oliver> hello
<Cnl_Delta> while the live kubuntu is running
<oliver> I didn't think you could :S
<Cnl_Delta> dang
<stdin> Cnl_Delta: you can't really do that, it's like ejecting your hard drive
<Cnl_Delta> i need it to rescue my kubuntu install
<oliver> you might be able to
<Cnl_Delta> the CD isn't being read
<Cnl_Delta> i just need to burn ultimate boot cd to rescue a partition table
<oliver> burn another cd fom another computer
<oliver> oh so you can't
<kinp> LjL thanks for removing my ban (i'm ubuntu).
<Cnl_Delta> hmm would re-installing kubuntu fix a broken partition table?
<oliver> that's what I did
<Cnl_Delta> and what happened on your system oliver?
<Rade> I'm trying to use the NVidia driver so I can get opengl support but I'm getting this error:
<oliver> well let's just say that I'm using it :D
<Rade> The NVidia kernel module has versionj 1.0-8762 but the X module has the version 1.0-8776.  Please make sure the kernel module and all Nvidia components have the same version.
<Rade> How do I do that?
<Cugel> http://manriki.diggerdogs.com/kubuntu_tee.jpg   -- does anyone have this shirt?
<oliver> Rade, sorry I have no experience with this, I'm sure some other people do though if they speak up!
<Cnl_Delta> the kubuntu live cd wont allow me to find  /boot/grub/stage1
<Cnl_Delta> i get an error 15
<oliver> Cugel, I don;t have the t-shirt
<oliver> cnl_delta, sounds like a bad copy
<eljak> Rade: you enabled nvidia support in kernel? and then you are installing the driver?
<Cugel> Just wondering how large '5 x XL' is. That must be _huge_.
<Ro0t> Hello
<Diable244> can somone help me plz ?
<Rade> I followed the instructions at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<oliver> Cugel, that would probably be bout 5 times bigger than XL ;)
<snake> hi all
<oliver> hi
<Cugel> Americans are big people.
<oliver> !question | Diable244
<snake> what can i use to register my screen in a video file
<ubotu> Diable244: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Diable244> Oki, ty
<snake> i want a screen capture program but with video
<Rade> snake - try searching sourceforge.net
<oliver> sorry snake I can;t know
<Cnl_Delta> oliver, the partition table on my hdd is busted so the live cd cannot find my current kubuntu instal
<oliver> don't*
<Diable244> in windows IRC to tell ur current nickname just tape $me
<snake> ok thank you
<Cnl_Delta> grub appears to work and finds the right os
<Cnl_Delta> but the partition table is broken in a way
<Diable244> but in Konversation i mean that $ is % but it's doesn't work with %me..
<eljak> snake: i remember something called camtasia or camstasia studio
<oliver> Delta, I don't know though
<Diable244> like to Whois in mIRC, u tape //w $me
<Rade> is it possible to use apt-get to install a particular version of a package?
<oliver> Rade, can't you typing in sudo apt-get <package including version number>
<snake> eljak: thank you
<fdoving> Rade: yes you can, almost like oliver says, 'apt-get install packagename=version'
<eljak> snake: welcome
<fdoving> Rade: you can find the available versions with 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<PolitikerNEU> does anybody accidentally know how I can run Metisse under Kubuntu (feisty fawn)?
<Diable244> eljak> can i pm u plz ?
<eljak> Diable244: yes
<Diable244> ty
<oliver> Quick question, I have been wondering why my WiFi chip goes into standby even when I'm using it and can I stop it doin it?
<Diable244> Sorry Eljak i'm not registred, so can't pm..
<Diable244> Eljak >  in windows IRC (mIRC) to tell ur current nickname just tape $me, exemple to whois ur self tape //w $me
<Diable244> Eljak > but here $ is replaced by % i think, but when i have done /w %me it's doesn't work..
<Alarm> hello , does someone know where the nvidia conf file is
<Alarm> on a webpage its mentioned to edit this file: /etc/modules.d/nvidia , but there is no modules.d dir on my system
* eljak hi
<eljak> Diable244: /me doesnt do what you want?
<Cnl_Delta> how do i mount an iso with the kubuntu livecd?
<Diable244> Eljak > to whois ur self on mIRC tape ://w $me
<Diable244> Eljak > on Konversation i'm searching whith what i replace *me*
<eljak> Diable244: check irchelp.org
<SRed13> Hello room
<Diable244> ty Eljak
<SRed13> Any linux pro's in here?
<eljak> Diable244: i dont think you can count on finding it coz i tried /help whois with konversation and it lists the commands so i dont think it implements everything
<Diable244> Ok ty (
<Diable244> ick
<draco1889> hello
<draco1889> anyone here?
<vbgunz> I have gvim installed. I cannot uninstall it automatically with dpkg or apt-get. how do I manually and successfully completely remove it?
<Taladan> apt-get remove gvim spits errors?
<Taladan> (sudo, I should say)
<draco1889> um
<draco1889> i have this USB headset that I want to enable
<draco1889> but I have no idea where to do that
<draco1889> it is detected, according to lsusb
<Taladan> draco1889: check alsamixer
<PolitikerNEU> I've got a problem with KDE 4 alpha crashing: I cannot login and running kdesktop kwin ... seperately gives me a segmentation fault. What can I do (I use 7.04 on x86_64)
<Taladan> assuming you're using alsa
<draco1889> Taladan: alsamixer shows the settings for my onboard card
<don_> i can get the nvidia drivers to work in 7.04
<draco1889> don_: try installing nvidia-glx-new
<Taladan> draco1889: *nods* You may have to change which 'card' (read: device) it's using.
<Taladan> alsa -c <whatever>
<draco1889> ah
<Taladan> Also
<draco1889> ok, then how do i configure it so that all sounds go to that device
<don_> draco1889: i restart x it works but when i restart the computer it just gives me black sreen with a blinking thing at the top of screen
<Taladan> If you're going to be primarily using that as your default device, then you'll want to use asoundconf
<Taladan> just man asoundconf and it'll tell you how to switch your default device
<draco1889> can I make it so that it changes it to default everytime i plug it in
<draco1889> and switches back to onboard when i unplug it
<don_> and i have tride both nvidia-glx and new both give me probem
<draco1889> don_: dunno
<Taladan> draco1889: maybe with a script, but you'd have to set up a loop to poll the usb devices every so often.
<don_> ok thanx for your time
<Taladan> or, if the mount comes across successfully in dmesg, you could have a script that watches for that then switches it over I suppose
<draco1889> hmm
<draco1889> thanks Taladan
<draco1889> i'll do that
* Taladan nods
<Taladan> g'luck with it
<Jacko2007> I'm going now
<khaije1> irc on bb = sweet
<daemon_nio> ciao
<kai> wasup again...does any on have any experiance with yahoofetch?
<blue|palm> Hi, can anybody tell me if there is a 'total copy' equivalent available on Linux? I can't really find anything
<don_> anyone here have a xorg.conf file for nvidia that i can look at AGP card plz
<eljak> blue|palm: what do you mean by total copy?
<fdoving> blue|palm: what is total copy?
<don_> anyone have an xorg.conf file for an AGP card that i can take a look at plz
<blue|palm> Total copy is an application
<fdoving> yeah, but what does it do?
<blue|palm> It alllows you to better control the copying and moving of files in windows
<blue|palm> It allows pause/resume/fixing/speed limiting etc.
<blue|palm> And if an error occurs it just pauses the copying till you fix the error (happens alot on wifi networks)\
<blue|palm> Im looking for an alternative for use in linux: gtk or qt based
<fdoving> blue|palm: can't say i'm aware of anything like that.
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> seems like a dumb question, but have updates started for feisty?
<stdin> gan|y|med: there have been about 3 (afaik)
<Taladan> I haven't seen any yet, but I only upgraded last week.
<gan|y|med> thx. i got all the reps in my sources.list apparently, but had only about 3 as well. just wondering
<gan|y|med> updates
<Alonea> umm, for some reason the external hdd I have plugged in is no longer showing up under /media. I have tried unplugging it and plugging it back in with no luck. When I plug in the usb, the light on the drive pops on like its supposed, but nothing on this end.
<stdin> Alonea: look at media:/ (ie, not /media)
<Alonea> stdin: ok, thanks. its there. Why isn't it showing up in /media though like it was a few minutes ago?
<stdin> no clue, media:/ sometimes shows things that aren't in /media tho
<Alonea> stdin: damn....now I have to completely start over again on vmware...it was set to /media for the drive.
<eljefe> Alonea: why can't you just point it somewhere else, or remount the drive in /media ?
<stdin> Alonea: when it's mounted it will be in /media
<stdin> nothing is mounted in media:/, it doesn't really exist
<eljefe> stdin: really?  cool
<eljefe> oh yeah, media:/
<eljefe> i thought you meant /media
<stdin> no :p, /media does exist
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> i'm looking for help
<stdin> ask away
<marseillai> i'm french and i have a "complex" question
<Alonea> stdin: umm...well, if it knocks off at an inopportune moment, that would be bad...so maybe I should use the media:/
<Taladan> media:/ is a...protocol...for lack of a better term...like ftp:/ or http://
<stdin> Taladan: kioslave :)
<stdin> Alonea: only KDE applications will be able to see media:/
<marseillai> so my problem is that during packaging i think i've make a mistake and now when i launch any apps using klauncher (alt+f2) it is launch in a konsole
<Alonea> stdin: oh, ok.
<Taladan> stdin: :nodnods
<Alonea> stdin: ok...it just magically showed up in /media again. *big sigh*
<stdin> marseillai: make sure the "Run in terminal window" option isn't checked (under the options button)
<stdin> Alonea: it will when it's mounted
<marseillai> stdin: it is .... :| don't know what have been change in my configuration. It is check for every application i've alreagy launch in klauncher
<marseillai> thanks stdin i'm so stupid i know the answer to this question but didn't think about it
<marseillai> i'll try to remove klauncherrc or the name his configuration file has
<facugaich> Hi, what C/C++ IDE do you reccomend? I used to use Anjuta but it says its for GNOME
<jrick> kdevelop
<stdin> facugaich: try kdevelop
<eljak> facugaich: did you try kdevelop? or netbeans C/C++ package or eclipse?
<marseillai> could someone past his ~/.kde/share/config/klaunchrc for me ?
<eljefe> main2: it wouldn't boot :(
<fdoving> marseillai: i think you're looking for the [MiniCli]  section in kdesktoprc
<fdoving> klauncher isn't what one would think.
<marseillai> fdoving: thanks seems to be exactly what i was looking for! :)
<marseillai> fdoving: and could you tell me a way to "apply" changes in kdestoprc without restarting kde ?
<os2mac> anyone know anything about syncing a mobile phone to kontact?
<marseillai> os2mac: kmobilephone or synce-kde and raki if it's a smartphone
<luca> good day everyone
<luca> someone knows how to remove a bug in kopete which makes lines very spaced when talking to someone using the jabber protocol?
<biovore> lines very spaced?
<fdoving> marseillai: dcop kdesktop MainApplication-Interface reparseConfiguration
<biovore> you mean you get a new line for every space received?
<os2mac> marseillai: it's a razr
<killermach_> anyone have  a Maxtor OneTouch external drive?  I'm helping someone who just replaced a winbox with a linux box, but they would still like to have the easy "push button" backup
<Daisuke_Ido> killermach_: i think the "push button" backup requires windows software...
<luca> biovore yes
<luca> sorry was installing pidgin :)
<biovore> ^ thats what I use :-)
<eljefe> main2: i am back
<luca> yeah but I'd like to see that bug purged
<frojnd> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  6 00:24:07 2007
<frojnd> can someon tell me the solution better tha wait untill tomorrow?
<luca> as I think that kopete is waaay better than gaim - still have to see pidgin.
<khaije1> Is there a kde equivalent of democracyplayer?
<killermach_> Daisuke_Ido: I figure that too.. I am hoping to find a USB udev/hal script that runs on insertion or so
<lerneaen_hydra> is there any way to bind keys to functions like play/pause, next track, previous track and so on? there didn't seem to be an option for that in kcontrol
<biovore> there is..
<Taladan> yes
<biovore> On some keyboard the multimedia keys are bound to amarok
<Taladan> under system settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard shortcuts
<lerneaen_hydra> Taladan: I can't seem to find audio-related bindings there
<don> how do I install flash player I download it how can I install it 6.06 kubuntu?
<Taladan> lerneaen_hydra: you're going to likely have to do it for the particular application that you're wanting to use.
<fiznut> Wow Kubuntu is so much nicer than Ubuntu.. Nicest KDE implementation i've seen I think
<lerneaen_hydra> Taladan: oh, so you can define functions manually? key foo performs action bar?
<skyion> fiznut >> agreed its brilliant
<fiznut> Yah :D And Adept Manager seems more efficient than Synaptic was
<skyion> now if only they could get the multiverse graphics drivers easier to load.
<skyion> adept sometimes flunks out.
<vito>  hey alguien aqui ha trabajado con LYX?!?!?!?!
<Taladan> lerneaen_hydra: I think so, haven't shortcutted a bunch of stuff because I use amarok and know its shortcuts already
<fiznut> Yeah i've noticed it do it a couple times, but reloading X fixes it
<lerneaen_hydra> Taladan: oh, ok
<acidBURN> is there a link for setup ati drivers, in kubuntu ???
<lerneaen_hydra> I guess I'll make do with just binding it to amarok
<fiznut> skyion: I'm having trouble getting drivers to work properly too. Are you trying to make Beryl functional?
<skyion> no...
<fiznut> ah okay
<skyion> still running the beta
<fiznut> cool deal
<skyion> gonna finish downloading official 7.04 release
<fiznut> I'm running on fglrx I believe, just not sure which
<skyion> i dunno if easyubuntu would help
<fiznut> Awesome. I'm really enjoying 7.0.4 so far
<skyion> its made great leaps since 6.10
<fiznut> Never had 6.10. What are some of the changes?
<skyion> wifi support off the bat
<skyion> better support for notebooks
<fiznut> Oh good deal. It detected and configured my card perfectly
<skyion> hmmm... somethings up with the networks
<acidBURN> need some info, on completely setting up the ati drivers, for xorg..
<nicudotro> does anybody know how to make amarok use arts
<nicudotro> ?
<mehmet> hi
<eljefe> main2: back, missing modules
<mehmet> know i instralled Kubuntu 7.04 dvd
<mehmet> i wanna run windows migration assist
<mehmet> how
<mehmet> ?
<dbist> when you install 7.04 it will run by itself
<dbist> right after you pick partitions
<eljefe> mehmet: i think its done before/during the install, if you choose "Let Kubuntu repartiotn my drive"  but i am really not sure...
<mehmet> hm
<_StefanS_> mehmet: unless you had vista before
<mehmet> i choosed manual
<dbist> during the install, correct
<eljefe> mehmet: the one install i've done on a dualboot, i chose my own partitions and the win migration assistant was never even mentioned
<mehmet> i have xp pro
<mehmet> ok
<_StefanS_> mehmet: should work automatically
<mehmet> ok it is not problem
<dbist> yes, migration I believe only works if you let it pick partitions automatically
<mehmet> but i see my ntfs partition but i can not write on them
<mehmet> i installed ntfs-config and 3g
<dbist> that's admin rights i believe
<mehmet> but there are problems :(
<dbist> migration assistant is only for your wallpaper and bookmarks
<dbist> it has nothing to do with viewing windows partition
<easytiger> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brill> there was a good guide out there i used to see my Sata
<brill> lemme see if i can find the web address
<mehmet> dbist: http://rafb.net/p/pp8j7D96.html
<brill> sata was ntfs
<mehmet> _StefanS_: http://rafb.net/p/pp8j7D96.html
<dbist> you need samba
<dbist> go to remote places
<dbist> pick samba
<brill> www.arsgeek.com/?p=675
<_StefanS_> mehmet: you need to run a repair on that windows volume. Either use the linux ntfsfix, or boot your winxp cd in console mode and do an chkdsk from there
<mehmet> dbist: apt-get install samba ok installed
<dbist> go to remote places
<mehmet> _StefanS_: ok ntfsfix how?
<mehmet> dbist:  ok there is samba shares but i can not :(
<brill> i had to edit fstab
<brill> to get my sata to be read/writeable
<brill> kubuntu didn't pick it up out of box
<dbist> if you want to write to it, it has something to do with admin rigths
<brill> which was fine
<mehmet> brill:  i tihnk you are right
<suban> hi all!
<_StefanS_> brill: well, dont you still need to do a chkdsk before that ?
<suban> guys i am running kubuntu
<brill> my sata was ntfs formatted
<suban> can anyone help me install quake
<suban> ?
<_StefanS_> suban: sudo apt-get install quake2
<suban> i did that
<suban> and sudo aptitude install quake2-data as well
<_StefanS_> suban: well you need the original data files as well
<suban> where do i get them?
<_StefanS_> suban: well dont you own the game ?
<mehmet> brill:  how can fstab?
<suban> Nope !
<suban> Whew
<suban> means i need to buy the game first huh?
<_StefanS_> suban: well, that is sort of required I think.
<suban> Well im sure the data files would be easily available on the net right?
<pascal80> What does the command "lsb_release -si" return on a Kubuntu system?
<_StefanS_> suban: probably ;)
<suban> he he
<suban> thanks Stefan
<suban> !!
<_StefanS_> np
<StooJ> I know the source code was released by ID, not sure how that affects the legality of a linux version
<_StefanS_> suban: try tremulous ..
<pascal80> I'm running gnome and would like to know if lsb_release shows the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<suban> tremulous?
<brill> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=675
<_StefanS_> suban: its a opensource fps
<_StefanS_> suban: there's another one too, just cant remember the name
<brill> mehmet: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=675
<Yorokobi> pascal80, it says 'Ubuntu'
<suban> i am onto tremulous
<brill> except apply to your drive
<suban> 104 mb of archives
<biovore> www.linux-gamers.net
<suban> will take almost an hour :(
<pascal80> Yorokobi, thanks
<pascal80> Yorokobi, does "lsb_release" -a return anything that indicates you are running KDE
<Yorokobi> Nope
<StooJ> I'm not sure - have I found a bug in the display settings security? When I go into Display settings & click administrator mode I can type in any old password and it lets me into admin mode.
<_StefanS_> pascal80: nope
<StooJ> As in "Monitor & Display"
<frojnd> hello guys... I have this huge problem. I have XP on computer and than I was into installing kubuntu feisty. So I put cd in and boot from it but somehow there was some trouble with cd, so I ctrl + alt+ del and quit the loading part (I did't come into KDE desktop yet) and after that I just insert another cd also with kubuntu on it and installed kubuntu. But somewhow at the beginning there isn't any XP in the grub list. How can I
<frojnd> choose to come into XP ??
<suban> hey stefan w r u?
<Ahmuck> will kubuntu allow you to specify where things get installed.  for example, if i wanted apache2, php5, mysql5 in /usr/local rather than the system directory, is there a way to tell adept to install it there?
<pascal80> Yorokobi, I meant "lsb_release -a"
<Yorokobi> frojnd, you probably need a XP boot CD/floppy that will let you run fdisk /mbr
<StooJ> frojnd: did you manually partition your hard drive?
<Yorokobi> pascal80, and I meant: nope
<frojnd> StooJ: yes, and just set as mount point xp partition
<StooJ> hehe - just checking ;)
<frojnd> Yorokobi: don't get it
<_StefanS_> suban: http://sauerbraten.org/
<_StefanS_> suban: is nice too
<snake> can anyone give me the beryl svn repositories for feisty because i want to have the xvidcap plugin that only beryl svn has
<Yorokobi> frojnd, did you install Kubuntu?
<frojnd> Yorokobi: yes ...
<frojnd> i am on kubuntu
<Yorokobi> frojnd, do you want to dual-boot?
<frojnd> just can't see xp in the grub list..
<frojnd> Yorokobi: yes
<Yorokobi> !fixgrub | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ahmuck> frojnd: did you manually partition your drive ?
<frojnd> Ahmuck: YEP
<Ahmuck> did you set your xp partition as /
<suban> cool
<suban> !!
<StooJ> Anyone any thoughts on the Monitor & Display password thing?
<frojnd> BUT u must know that XP was installed before KUBUNTU
<macrozzy> hallo brauch ma german help
<Lynoure> !de | macrozzy
<ubotu> macrozzy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ahmuck> but if you manually partition and then set xp partition as / (root) i suspect you overwrote it
<macrozzy> thanks
<Ahmuck> but it's hard to tell what you did.  i partition my disk as 1. win32 - windowsxp, 2. /home, 3. /storage & 4. /swap
<Ahmuck> and made sure that i was not re-formating my w32 partition
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> how can i get the original feisty look back (kde theme)???
<gan|y|med> i screwed up my kde design, reinstalling kubuntu-desktop didn't help...
<eljefe> main2: still, no...
<Yorokobi> gan|y|med, an effective--if not overblown--way to do it is to 'rm -rf ~/.kde'  You'll lose _all_ the customizations you've made.
<frojnd> how can I start beryl: what packages do I have to install??'
<onlineapps> frojnd: type sudo aptitude install beryl in konsole
<Yorokobi> frojnd, read the install wiki on beryl-project.org
<gan|y|med> Yorokobi: that's like throwing a nuke on iraq to get rid of the problem
<Yorokobi> gan|y|med, I said it was a bit overblown.
<zorglu_> suban: you got your azureus issue fixed ?
<gan|y|med> thx anyway
<mehmet> hi
<suban> nope
<suban> azureus is too slow
<suban> @zorglu
<zorglu_> suban: ok do 'java -version' and tell me what you see
<suban> @zorglu: id like to tweak it so that it runs faster
<mehmet> i have kubuntu 7.04 . now i installed beryl. but it is not runnig.. glxinfo | grep direct  = render no :(  i think i have to install ati driver???
<zorglu_> !tab | suban
<suban> 1.6.9
<ubotu> suban: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zorglu_> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<zorglu_> suban: ok paste the first line
<dbist> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/314124_dellfolo03.html
<suban> zorglu_: 1.6.0
<zorglu_> suban: ok paste the first line
<suban> zorglu_: java version "1.6.0"
<gan|y|med> ahh, my messed up design looks so much like crap. isn't there any easy way to restore the kubuntu look?
<zorglu_> suban: it will be fixed rapidely, but you must work with me :)
<suban> zorglu_: ok!!
<zorglu_> suban: ok what is your cpu and memory ?
<onlineapps> mehmet: do you have the ati driver?
<suban> core 2 duo. 2G, 1Gig Ram
<user_> Hey all
<zorglu_> suban: ok i dont get it, it should be very fast
<mehmet> onlineapps:  no :(  how can i install?
<user_> i need help in installing EW-7318 WIFI USB
<zorglu_> suban: why do you think it is slow. what is too slow ?
<user_> who can help please?
<suban> it gives me about 30k download speed
<zorglu_> suban: oh you mean the network speed is too slow ?
<suban> i read on the net that people get almost 100 k
<suban> yeah
<user_> i am new in unix
<zorglu_> suban: not the cpu stuff
<suban> no no
<onlineapps> mehmet: theres a good tutorial at http://www.darkartistry.com/content/view/67/41/
<suban> i heard
<suban> you can configure azureus
<suban> through ports and all
<suban> so that it becomes real fast
<zorglu_> suban: ok you got the tcp port open ?
<onlineapps> mehmet: it uses the closed source one though, but that should be ok (I use it myself, and it works fine wiht beryl)
<zorglu_> suban: ah ok, so you are done ?
<suban> tcp port open?
<suban> how?
<zorglu_> suban: yep, there are some face, with various color
<suban> zorglu_: Argggh, Azuerus is crashing on me!!
<zorglu_> suban: you are behind asdl at home ?
<suban> zorglu_: yes
<user_> ?
<zorglu_> suban: ok so your problem is completly unrelated to ubuntu in itself
<zorglu_> suban: the download speed problem i mean
<zorglu_> suban: you need to
<suban> zorglu_: Yes :(
<suban> zorglu_: It seems unrelated
<zorglu_> suban: you need to 'open the tcp port' which involved the config of the asdl modem and the azureus config
<zorglu_> suban: on that #azureus-support will be top for you :)
<suban> Great !!
<zorglu_> suban: they got page explaining exactly how to do that :)
<suban> zorglu_: Thanks a ton!!
<zorglu_> suban: my pleasure :)
<suban> zorglu_: :)
<TeleSkier> on a standard kubuntu 7.04 installation, is the kernel set as preemptible or not ?
<ian_> hello!
<TeleSkier> need to know it as NDISwrapper documentation says a certain wifi card works only if preemption is enabled
<omeir> who can help please?
<omeir> Wifi configuration in ubuntu
<jrick> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<omeir> ubuntu
<jrick> don't know
<jrick> I use KDE
<TeleSkier> omeir, the rule here is to put your question and wait... (and pray....)
<Dragnslcr> You might have better luck in #ubuntu, since they're more likely to have people familiar with Gnome
<os2mac> has anyone used Kandy before?
<ubuntu> i would like to mount kubuntu iso for fiesty from the hard drive, from a live cd before the live cd completes boot.  in other words, boot to live cd, mount fiesty.iso and pass booting to the mounted iso
<lobster> teleSkier: what kernel are you running?
<TeleSkier> 386 generic
<kalorin`> ok, if I plug in an ipod where would I look for it to be mounted?
<TeleSkier> lobster: the one which is provided  with the kubuntu desktop cd
<Ahmuck> i would like to boot from a live cd, mount the fiesty.iso while booting and pass the booting process to the *.iso on the hard drive to complete, is this possible?
<Ahmuck> this would free up my cdrom drive
<scrubb2000> Anybody home?
<hdxx> sure
<scrubb2000> Ah ha
<scrubb2000> X died when I enabled the nvidia driver...
<hdxx> did you install nvidia-glx-new
<lobster> teleSkier: try this:  cat /boot/config*|grep PREEMPT
<scrubb2000> I installed it through apt
<lobster> teleSkier: try this:  should be on by default, but the comment lines say it is off (ignore them)
<scrubb2000> All the description said was "enable it with sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable"
<scrubb2000> So that's what I did...then restared X with ctrl-alt-bksp
<TeleSkier> ok lobster, thanks  will go to see and let you know
<hdxx> scrubb2000: did you change in xorg.conf driver to "nvidia"
<scrubb2000> And all that came back was a blinking cursor.
<scrubb2000> hdxx, I was under the impression that nvidia-glx-config did that because it echoed a message that it had made a backup of xorg.conf
<lobster> can anyone answer some questions re: kde display manager and setting default refresh rates in xorg?
<scrubb2000> So I presume it made all the necessary changes, but I could be wrong.
<hdxx> scrubb2000: i had that problem too.. and when you reboot computer chose in grub ubuntu recovery mode ...and you will log in X .. then restart computer again, and start normaly ubuntu
<hdxx> try that
<hdxx> helped to me
<scrubb2000> hdxx, what does "and you will log in X" mean?
<hdxx> scrubb2000: log in to KDE
<TeleSkier> lobster: I have CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y and CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y      It means preempt is enabled I guess.  Please confirm if you can
<lobster> I can help others while waiting for help for me, so feel free to ask...
<scrubb2000> hdxx, what's the command for that? (sorry for my n00bness)
<lobster> teleSkier: it is enabled.  go ahead with your ndiswrapper install
<mehmet> i have kubuntu 7.04. and now i have installed my ati drivers. but beryl is not working :(
<lobster> teleSkier: let me know if you need futher assistance
<TeleSkier> thanks lobster and good luck with the help you need!
<hdxx> scrubb2000: when you chose ubuntu recovery mode .. ubuntu will boot on your deskop.. then just reboot computer again, and don't start recovery mode.. start ubuntu normaly
<scrubb2000> Oh ok.
<lobster> mehmet: how is it not working?
<frojnd> what is brltty ??
<frojnd> or atd
<scrubb2000> Before I go try that, though, is there an IRC client I can use from a terminal window?
<hdxx> mehmet: ati drivers are bad for linux :S
<hdxx> i had a lot problems with it
<hdxx> scrubb2000: irssi
<mehmet> lobster:  i installed my ati from restricted-manager
<hdxx> sudo apt-get install irssi
<mehmet> hdxx:  i know but :(
<lobster> I have questions about KDE's systemsettings: Monitor & Display if anyoine can help...
<lobster> mehmet: what ati card do you have?
<scrubb2000> k, I'll be back soon.  Thanks, hdxx
<hdxx> mehmet: just go buy nvidia i did that too, and i don't have problems
<hdxx> scrubb2000: you're welcoem
<lobster> mehmet & hdxx: I agree, but no sense in avoiding a good challenge
<mehmet> lobster:  x300se
<Ahmuck> is ther a way to paps off directories to the live cd from the hard drive.  such as /usr/local?
<Ahmuck> will the live cd use the directory structure from the hard drive, or can you tell it to?
<hdxx> mehmet: what error do you get when you type in console beryl-manager
<mehmet> hdxx:  there is no error text :(
<fiznut> Anyone know if it's possible to install the Suse kicker menu on Kubuntu?
<lobster> mehmet
<lobster> mehmet: what is output from running fglrxinfo?
<frojnd> can someone tell me if I have enabled universe multiverse? here is source.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19347/
<hdxx> frojnd: yse
<mehmet> lobster:
<mehmet> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<mehmet> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<mehmet> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X300/X550/X1050 Series
<mehmet> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<hdxx> mehmet: glxinfo | grep render
<harzi> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and have just installed kubuntu feisty with expert mode of alternate installer to configure raid and a root-account. now, everything seamed to work, but i canot update via grafical adept. the root-pw becomes not accepted. the root-pw works in a shell...
<mehmet> hdxx:
<mehmet> mehmet@mfk:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<mehmet> direct rendering: Yes
<mehmet>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<mehmet> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X300/X550/X1050 Series
<biovore> I think the graphical updater uses sudo.. try your user password..
<hdxx> harzi: try run in console "sudo adept" without "
<harzi> what pw to use? i also tried to change root-pw by #passwd root
<mek_> harzi: in gerneal there is no root account enabled
<harzi> hdxx: ok, i try
<mek_> (password enabled)
<harzi> mek_: via expert mode in the installer you become asked to define a root, but you don't have to
<mek_> use the first user and the first users password
<lobster> mehmet: are you on an upgrade, did beryl work before?
<mehmet> lobster:  no
<harzi> or is it a bad idea to run ubuntu with a root-account
<hdxx> mehmet: can you past your xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<scrubb> hdxx, I'm back
<mek_> AFAIK the root account itself is existant, but the password is just disabled
<scrubb> restarting in recovery then rebooting didn't fix it...
<mehmet> hdxx: lobster http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19348/
<hdxx> scrubb: delete drivers .. sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<harzi> hm, adept, command not found
<mek_> IMHO it should be no problem to use a password based root account, but feel free to to recheck that info
<scrubb> ok
<harzi> seams not to become installed by default then
<hdxx> and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mek_> scrubb: can you do a sudo su - in a shell
<scrubb> hdxx, says it wasn't isntalled?
<mek_> (with your user password)
<hdxx> scrubb: so try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<scrubb> k
<scrubb> hdxx, apt says it's already the newest version
<mek_> is the first user sudo enabeld when an root account password is generated by the installer? ok, than it seems so
<hdxx> mehmet: i couldn't make beryl to work on fglrx drivers
<hdxx> scrubb: glxinfo | grep render
<mehmet> hdxx:  i know , but i have to work with fglrx beacuse my screen 19" so 1280x1024 :(
<scrubb> hdxx, "unable to open display (null)"
<mek_> scrubb: but your question was about a general update not about nvidia
<kalorin`> so, to upgrade or not to upgrade
<kalorin`> that is the question
<kalorin`> 6.10 right now
<kalorin`> with the ATI commerical drivers
<hdxx> mehmet: like i said.. ati sux..
<scrubb> mek_, my original question was "X died after I installed the nvidia driver"
<Vilavie> dz
<biovore> rgr that.. ATI's drivers for linux are horable at best..
<kalorin`> ati doesn't suck a lot worse than nvidia
<kalorin`> working fine for me
<TeleSkier> When I apt_get a package, where is it stored ?
<biovore> it dosn't even support xvideo for some cards
<kalorin`> the nvidia card in my workstation at work was just about as much of a pain to get going
<hdxx> scrubb: can you paste your xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kalorin`> the installers for both nvidia and ati are getting a lot better
<kalorin`> but neither supports dual monitors really all that well
<scrubb> hdxx, only if there's a terminal based web-browser I can use...
<kalorin`> without a fair amount of tinkering, mostly it's the kernel modules that aren't really intuitive to install
<kalorin`> ah well cleanin' time
* kalorin` waves
<lobster> mehmet: don't you need a Load "glx" in the module section of your xorg file?
#kubuntu 2007-05-06
<hdxx> scrubb: if you don't have a lot of datas on hard disk, just format, and i will tell you how to install drivers
<scrubb> hdxx, I just installed fiesty this morning...I'd rather not do it all over again...
<lobster> anyone familiar with system settings module in Kubuntu?
<mehmet> lobster:  can i enable Desktop-Effects on kubuntu as like ubuntu?
<lobster> mehmet: IDK, never ran ubuntu...
<hdxx> scrubb: hm i don't know then,, sorry
<mehmet> lobster:  IDK ???
<scrubb> hdxx, which line in xorg.conf are you interested in?
<lobster> mehmet: I run it by typing this on the run line: beryl-manager
<mehmet> lobster: how can enable complix on kubuntu?
<hdxx> scrubb: look in device "driver"
<ejupin> anyone have an idea how I can get my usb microphone to work?
<harzi> hm, i canot sudo adept_installer. it simply starts nothing
<makuseru> how can i extract a password protected rar (i have the pass) in a terminal?
<mehmet> lobster:  ok it started
<luapv> scrubb: did you try lynx? its a text based browser
<scrubb> hdxx, driver says "nv"
<hdxx> harzi: ps aux .. maybe already running
<hdxx> scrubb: change to nvidia
<mehmet> lobster:  when i choose beryl desktop manager, it is not make anything :(
<hdxx> and then try
<scrubb> ok
<lobster> mehmet: I keep that on my desktop, so i can start it whenever I please...
<harzi> adept_notifier runs
<scrubb> hdxx, does it matter that Identifier says "Generic Video Card"?
<harzi> but not the installer...
<TeleSkier> lobster: I need to transfer some packages on a computer with a freshly installed kubuntu Feisty which has not (not yet) an internet connection. I think I could use a USB memory for that. Now, where are all the  .deb packages stored in my computer (if they are kept after installation) ?
<hdxx> harzi: sudo kill -9 ID and run again
<hdxx> scrubb: no just change driver to "nvidia"
<harzi> hmpf, i think i am going to reinstall *without* a root-account, i dont really need it
<lobster> mehmet: update me when you can
<mehmet> lobster:  i think beryl will not working my pc :(
<mehmet> lobster:  how can i update?
<scrubb> hdxx, I'ma be a noob again...what's the best way to do that from command line?
<lobster> TeleSkier: gimme a sec
<TeleSkier> ok lobster
<lobster> mehmet: what happened?
<hdxx> scrubb: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. find "device" and then find "driver" and replace "nv" witz "nvidia" .. then CTRL +X .. then Y .. then ENTER
<mehmet> lobster please remote my pc
<scrubb> k
<marccollin> hi
<marccollin> there is not graphic installer for kubuntu?
<mehmet> lobster:  88.234.43.55
<hdxx> marccollin: sure it is.. download deskop version
<lobster> mehmet: gimme a second
<mehmet> lobster:  ok
<scrubb> hdxx, Ok.  made the change.  Now what?  startx?
<hdxx> yes
<scrubb> hdxx, "Fatal server error...no screens found... X10   fatal IO error 104..."
<[tan0S] > hello, pleas helpme, i need a 2cpu machine, and i need to install the kernel image...
<[tan0S] > i dont what to do...
<marccollin> don't have graphic install....... only install in text mode, text mode install for manufacturers......
<Daisuke_Ido> marccollin: then you downloaded the wrong cd
<Daisuke_Ido> download desktop, not alternate
<hdxx> scrubb: don't know then :S try to reboot and then startx
<[tan0S] > sorry, i have a 2cpu machine and i need to install the kernel image to manage both cpus, any want to helpme?
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> like a dual core?
<[tan0S] > nop
<[tan0S] > 2 pIII in a dell machine
<Daisuke_Ido> meh, it should work the same either way.  the default kernel should see both processors
<marccollin> ok thanks
<[tan0S] > mmm ./top dont show me de both proc
<lobster> TeleSkier: ok look here: http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/11/03/simple-way-to-update-ubuntu-edgy-with-slowno-internet-connection/
<scrubb> hdxx, I wonder if X is partially running already?  How would I check for and kill it?
<[tang0S] > how can i check that both process are running?
<hdxx> scrubb: just reboot and try to login in kde
<TeleSkier> lobster:  many thanks!
<lobster> teleSkier: it says that they should be saved here: /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<marccollin> does we can install 32 bits program under the 64 bits release easily?
<[tang0S] > im in kubuntu
<Drew3> Hi Folks.
<Daisuke_Ido> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Daisuke_Ido> processor 0 and processor 1, should be
<[tang0S] > cool!!!
<[tang0S] > im a f** noob
<lobster> mehmet: ok where were we?
<mehmet> lobster: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> [tang0S] : don't feel bad, i've been using this full time for about 6 months and don't know a whole lot yet :D
<eljak> [tang0S] : in the docs they tell you what to do in case you have multiple processors so you either have to chose a kernel that supports smp or compile one
<mehmet> lobster: where are you?
<Drew3> I have had a KDE set-up for my 85 year old Mom for about 2 (? 5.04 ) , I want to update things  bit.  I made icons and text to huge sizes.  Question;  will these settings  transfer to 6.10?
<lobster> mehmet: what is your ip?
<mehmet> lobster:  88.234.43.55
<Daisuke_Ido> Drew3: probably not, as you'll have to go from 5.04 to 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10
<[tang0S] > Daisuke_Ido> i read the docs, but i dont know how compile a kernel image or how to download... the default repository of apt dont have a smp image
<Daisuke_Ido> four upgrades without something going wrong is not probably with the old versions
<[tang0S] > muchas gracias a todos!!! thanks!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> [tang0S] : because the newer versions of (ku/u)buntu have replaced -386 and -686 with -generic
<Daisuke_Ido> which i believe installs what the machine needs
<mehmet> lobster: ??
<Drew3> Daisuke_Ido:  Thank you,    I have an hour or two to make the change then I Live two hours away.     I think I will leave it alone.
<Cnl_Delta> Drew3: ya could get an extra HDD and mirror 5.10, upgrade the new HDD and see how it goes
<makuseru> !GTK2 Development package
<makuseru> !GTK2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> !GTK2 Development
<Drew3> Ya, but, not enough time.  Anyone know if Xbunbtu Icon's and text can be made larger?   KDE is a a tiny bit slow on this old P3 of hers.
<biovore> apt-get install xorg-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<scrubb> hdxx, I figured it out.
<hdxx> scrubb: nice :)
<scrubb> hdxx, somehow xorg.conf had the wrong PCI BusID set for "device"
<jrick> is anyone else having problems that they can't use Digg with Konqueror, so nothing can be digged?
<jrick> everytime I click on digg, nothing happens
<scrubb> the error when I typed startx told me which busID it was looking on, so I put that in xorg.conf and it worked.
<hdxx> nice to hear thet:9
<hdxx> that
<scrubb> Now I just need to figure how to access the driver's configuration (is there a GUI?) and get my second monitor working...
<harzi> yepp, that gui i will need too
<lobster> anyone familiar with the display module of systemsettings
<lexi__> hallo
<scrubb> woops...
<hydraulx> join irc://irc.rizon.net/4chan
<phpcode> is it possible to reset kubuntu to where i installed it, without reinstalling kubuntu??
<Yorokobi>  phpcode reset what exactly?
<malik__> hi ther.......how do i run photoshop in linux?
<LjL> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<LjL> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<phpcode> Yorokobi: all settings and changes that i have done.
<Yorokobi> phpcode, to KDE or something else?
<malik__> i am trying to use Krita gimp and digikam but they are annoying the living day lights out of me
<LjL> phpcode: no. the changes that you made as a normal user are easily undone by... creating another user. the changes you made as root cannot be easily undone.
<malik__> i have to do one task in one n sec in other
<LjL> malik__: then run it under wine
<malik__> some have some features and some have none....so i was wondering if photoshop can be run on linux as some ppl say its a good photo editing software
<LjL> yes, it can, under wine, otherwise i wouldn't have pointed to it.
<stdin> under wine, maybe. nativity, no
<LjL> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<malik__> LjL: so i install Wine first and then it will install photoshop natively on that?
<LjL> malik__: i'm not sure what you mean with the "it will install photoshop natively" part.
<stdin> malik__: you install wine, then download photoshop and install it _with_ wine
<stdin> malik__: then you can run it _under_ wine
<malik__> oki but i will abe to install by double clickin the exe file?
<LjL> malik__: you could also check out Pixel32. it's a commercial application (with a demo version i think), but it's available for Linux natively, and it basically tries to emulate PS as much as possible.
<LjL> malik__, well, i suggest you read the link.
<stdin> malik__: only if you associate .exe files with wine
<phpcode> Yorokobi: i want to "go back in time" when i hadn't changed settings or installed programs on kubuntu.
<malik__> pixel32 is a photo edinting software?
<Yorokobi> phpcode, that's sufficiently vague ...
<ev> lol
<LjL> no, it's a car racing simulator.
<malik__> but i dont need car racing simulater
<LjL> malik__: what did i say?
<LjL> [01:03:18]  <LjL> malik__: you could also check out Pixel32. it's a commercial application (with a demo version i think), but it's available for Linux natively, and it basically tries to emulate PS as much as possible.
<LjL> try reading,.
<harzi> i think there is also a gimp-mod that it is usable like photoshop
<thingy> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<harzi> ah gimpshop
<aldin> hi, anyne knows how to install some addon of firefox2 so it doesnt get deleted after rm -rf .mozilla folder?
<redfive> anyone good with grub?
<scrubb> redfive, what do you want to do?
<redfive> well
<redfive> i have kubuntu on a SATA drive
<redfive> i have a nother OS on the firct IDE chanel master, how do i ad it to grub?
<biovore> redfive: you might have this weird problem with the bios having different drive ID's then what linux shows..  Make grub setup very confusing.
<biovore> redfive: other OS..  you mean windows?
<redfive> um, different OS
<biovore> what OS?
<redfive> OSX
<biovore> I think you can just chainload OSx
<biovore> from grub
<redfive> how?
<biovore> its the same as booting windows
<redfive> i have grub setup to boot to vista bootloader already
<redfive> i just dont know the syntax
<biovore> well I don't have any dual boxes here atm..
<redfive> ubuntu in grub says (hd0,1)
<redfive> what would the first IDE be to grub?
<stdin> look in /boot/grub/device.map
<thingy> redfive: what disk is set up as the boot drive in the bios, where is grub installed?
<biovore> well if you look at the grub config for windows.. just copy it and change the drive/partion its using.
<comodo> can someone help me with a beryl problem ive been having
<redfive> grub in on its one partition /boot on the fron of the first SATA
<redfive> so i add a mapping in device.map?
<redfive> whats the first IDE drive? /dev/hda?
<scrubb> redfive, grub should already have mapped all your hard drives at installation
<scrubb> How many disks do you have?
<redfive> this OS was installed after grub
<scrubb> ah ha
<redfive> i have 4 SATAs, and 1 IDE
<scrubb> still, how many disks do you have?
<scrubb> and OSX is on the one IDE?
<redfive> yes
<redfive> IDE had to be master on the first IDE chanel
<scrubb> right
<redfive> do I add the device to drvice.map?
<redfive> or can i get grub to do it
<scrubb> In /boot/grub/device.map add a new line (hdx),    /dev/hda
<redfive> got it
<scrubb> x is incremented from whatever's the last one in there.
<scrubb> so if you have hd0 and hd1, this line is hd2
<redfive> got it
<redfive> right
<redfive> the i add entry in menu.lst?
<comodo> can someone tell me the commmand to check for direct rendering
<scrubb> yeah
<mc__> comodo:  glxinfo | grep rendering
<redfive> would it be (hd3,0) ?
<scrubb> the number after the comma is the partition
<redfive> ok
<scrubb> so if it's the first partition, yes.
<redfive> the only partition
<redfive> ok
<mc__> mc__: if it says Direct Rendering:Yes,it works
<redfive> what about the chainloader line?
<redfive> it says +1 like the vista entry
<comodo> well when i try to run compiz or beryl my bar on top of windows that shows the minimize maxamize and close buttons gos away
<cables> !effects | comodo
<ubotu> comodo: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<redfive> um, do i do something to re-initlize grub with the settings?
<scrubb> redfive, here's the GRUB website: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<scrubb> I didn't have to do much editing of my grub configurations, so I haven't learned everything yet.
<Cnl_Delta> dealing with grub is childs play compared to partition tables
* scrubb shrugs
<lobster> I'm here to help...
<meuhlol> Hello all! If there are someone who can help me with VirtualBox please?
<lobster> but not that.
<scrubb> I just haven't had to really dig into it.
<Cnl_Delta> i heard its best not to install xp after ubuntu
<Cnl_Delta> with the right guide, its a 3 min job
<harzi> ok, now i am *without* root account and can access de adept-things... something seams not to work with kubuntu when selecting the root account in the expert-installer
<meuhlol> Cnl_Delta: if it for VB it's right
<meuhlol> harzi, sudo su
<Cnl_Delta> eugh i just had to re-install everything after a NTFS resize and move busted kubuntu and xp, not interested in vm ware fora  while
<meuhlol> Cnl_Delta: i'm at kubuntu feisty fawn (7.04), i run VirtualBox, and installed WinXP Home sp1 into, works great :) just i dunno how import my files from kubuntu to win emulated xD
<meuhlol> Cnl_Delta: VirtualBox != Vmware Player ;) And for ntfs resizing you have ntfsresize tool for nux :)
<Cnl_Delta> kubuntu to win on hdd is easy..
<thingy> meuhlol: vbox has shared folders...
<Cnl_Delta> i used gparted
<meuhlol> thingy: where?
<meuhlol> where is for linux?
<lunar-raven> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thingy> meuhlol: in essense it has a mini samba server running and you can map linux dirs as drives in windows
<Cnl_Delta> which crippled the partition tables
<meuhlol> Cnl_Delta: try to use ntfsresize (just google it)
<Cnl_Delta> well meuhlol. the partitions are more or less gone now
<thingy> meuhlol: http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=103   search for words "Shared Host drives"
<Cnl_Delta> its a whole new kubuntu on my hdd
<meuhlol> Cnl_Delta: gone? oO what soft you used for?
<Cnl_Delta> gparted
<meuhlol> Cnl_Delta, I make those steps: 1) Low level format 2) Installing Edgy Eft (6.10) 3) Update failed 4) DL Feisty Fawn 5) Install Feisty on Edgy Eft 6) All works great
<Cnl_Delta> i could use  grub, and see the splash screen of xp and kubuntu but no login
<biovore> no login ?
<meuhlol> sudo su for root
<Cnl_Delta> weird, grub worked fine, xp and kubunu loads up but screen blanks out where i'm supposed to log in
<harzi> for nvidia-3d-acceleration: i have to download the one from nvidia's webpage, right? nvidia-glx package seam not to work for me...
<stdin> harzi: how about nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<harzi> hm...
<lobster> harzi: just use the nvidia driver, unless you have issue with closed source software, it works great.
<lobster> the website one worked great for me
<stdin> until you update your kernel anyway
<Cnl_Delta> q: what should one do if their nvidia card stops working and they need to go to their onbard. how do they use shell to enable vesa drivers instead of nvidias?
<lobster> all: glad to help you while I am waiting on my question
<stdin> then you'll have to reinstall from the command line
<harzi> hm, i get dependency problems while installing the ubuntu--nvidia-glx-legacy
<stdin> Cnl_Delta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cnl_Delta> hmm
<Cnl_Delta> too bad x just doesn't default to vesa
<stdin> harzi: what dependency problems ?
<lobster> stdin: yeah, but it's only one command and you are done.  in fact you could whip up a script to auto run it un kernel upgrade and drop it your boot
<lobster> up
<stdin> lobster: or just use the packaged versions, which are just the ones from the website in a .deb. and not all users want to have to do that
<harzi> stdin: hm, in adept i don't see details
<stdin> harzi: open up konsole and do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<stdin> intelikey: UN-root huh? :P
<intelikey> #debian wont allow root
<intelikey> ;/
<lobster> stdin: true enough, but there have been issues with those as well.  what is glx-new?
<harzi> stdin: i think it was nvidia-xconfig, i removed it and now i could install nvidia-glx-new
<Prisoner_> hello
<harzi> let see if it works
<intelikey> [17180021.332000]  PPP: VJ uncompressed error
<intelikey> [17180021.500000]  PPP: VJ uncompressed error
<stdin> lobster: glx-new is for newer cards, -glx is for slightly older, and -glx-legacy is for old cards
<intelikey> ?
<lobster> stdin: when was that started?
<stdin> harzi: yeah, nvidia-xconfig is built in now
<stdin> lobster: from the feisty release (afaik)#
<Prisoner_> my Nvideo GeForce is a little over 2 years old
<intelikey> ok howto translate the output of "showkeys"  ?>
<harzi> stdin: a nvidia6200 is therefore??? old??? glx-new seams not to work for me
<stdin> harzi: it's from the point-of-view of nvidia, not the ubuntu devs
<stdin> they make the drivers
<Yorokobi> harzi, the -new drivers work for my 6200
<Filthpig> harzi: you have to restart X for changes to take effect
<lobster> stdin: dig it.  have they figured out how to save the settings from Nvidia x server settings?
<harzi> i restarted kdm from console 1
<killermach_> ok.. I found my missing choices on KDE logout.. this happens when you use gdm, switched to kdm and it works great now :)
<stdin> lobster: don't know, I don't use nvidia hardware :p
<lobster> stdin: intel?
<thingy> lobster: nvidia provide a command line utility for modifying the xorg.conf file...it can also do the reverse which is to query the file and dump the nvidia settings...what are you trying to figure out/do?
<Prisoner_> I have a GeForce FX5500 128mb RAM.
<stdin> lobster: yeah, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Prisoner_> I installed Feisty Fawn and haven't upgraded the driver, wonder if I should
<harzi> Yorokobi: do you have framebuffer enabled?
<Yorokobi> probably
<lobster> stdin: 945? hdcp?
<harzi> hehe, i have... i try to disable now
<stdin> lobster: no, not on this one
<stdin> lobster: don't think so anyway
<see-g> is there anyone around who could tell me how to delay the execution of a command by ... let's say an hour?
<Yorokobi> see-g, 'sleep 1h; command'
<lobster> see-g or 'sleep 1h; command &'
<lobster> if in console
<see-g> console is fine with me
<stdin> or with the run command dialog too
<stdin> or even in a .desktop file
<see-g> thanks (argh, now I've got to decide ... someone else gave me the hint "at (now+1h) (command)"
<derekS> i just did a freshinstall of kubuntu and xine is playing movies funny, all have weird shades of green and purple shadows
<derekS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410654 <--- kinda like that
<derekS> any suggestions
<stdin> see-g: yeah, you can do "at now + 1 hour command"
<stdin> see-g: but that's more cron-like, ie you see no output, it's run in a new shell
<see-g> stdin: thanks ... but sleep 75m && killall amarokapp is running now, that'll bring me through the night
<see-g> (well ... combining listening to music with a huge download (30+GB) is no good when you're about to go to bed
<stdin> see-g: well, I would have done "sleep 75m && dcop amarok player stop" but that's just me :)
<lobster> see-g: smart!  did you also do a sleep 9h && amarokapp start?
* stdin just remembered ...
<stdin> there is actually an app to do thatr
<stdin> *that
<stdin> kalarm
<aldin> how to set up pppoe server?
<see-g> lobster: nope, I don't know when I'll get up and when I do I'll probably have to hurry up
<lobster> ok bye all
<stdin> later lobster
<stdin> ooh, that kinda rhymes :)
<lobster> doh! almost forgot, anyone know how to force a refresh rate in xorg?
<thoreauputic> lobster:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and enter your vert and horiz rates ( leave the other settings at defaults, usually)
<thingy> define a modeline and use the modeline in the Display subsection
<lobster> that just puts me at default, I want to force it to run at 85Hz
<thoreauputic> lobster: you answer the advanced questions and set your rate there
<lobster> thingy: I was hoping to avoid having only one modeline
<mantis> #ubuntu-it-chat
<thingy> lobster: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/gtf.1.html  you dont have to have just the one...specify your desired regresh rates/ horiz/vert dimensions in gtf and let it create the lines for you
<derekS> no one knows why my kaffeine videos are coming in all greenish and shadowy after a fresh install of kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> derekS, all of them ?
<derekS> HymnToLife: yeah
<derekS> ones that worked fine before
<HymnToLife> have you tried other players ?
<derekS> HymnToLife: i don't have any others installed
<Druntar> Hello folks
<Druntar> ok can anyone help me with a mouse issue
<Druntar> it cuts out sporadically
<Druntar> hello?
<Druntar> can anyone please help me with my mouse?
<premier_> hello, I've been using kubuntu for since about november, and just recently my computer started to seem very laggy and slow... not sure how to diagnose it, but most of the time processor is at less that 10%, except when I'm opening programs or putting load
<Druntar> good luck premier no one has answered me yet and I've been here about 5 mins
<premier_> Druntar: whats you're problem?  Maybe I can help, or direct you better
<premier_> btw, !ask
<premier_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Druntar> ok
<Druntar> My mouse keeps cutting out does anyone have any clue as to why?
<Druntar> ok going to reboot. and get mouse back temorarily
<thoreauputic> Druntar: our crystal balls are a little bit cloudy .... I think you need to supply more information about what is actually happening , preferably with some error messages
<Druntar> don't have any
<underdog5004> I've got the same problem, except it only happens when the screensaver comes up...
<Druntar> I boot up mouse works fine
<premier_> yeah, Druntar, could you give any details about you mouse?  What kind of mouse is it?
<Druntar> I work for anywhere between 2 and 20 mins and it stops moving
<Druntar> logitech g5 laser
<premier_> usb?
<Druntar> yesh
<Druntar> yes*
<premier_> you may have a defective usb bus
<premier_> what kind of computer is it?
<Druntar> custom build less then 3 months old
<premier_> next time it happens, try unplugging it and pluging it back it
<Druntar> lol it's like that right now I'll give that a shot
<Druntar> ok all the lights in the mouse went off but other then that nadda
<kane_> Is there any reason a DVD wouldnt be mountable under Kubuntu but is under windows?
<_redondos> hi
<Druntar> ok opened konsole and typed dmesg
<Druntar> last three lines are usb 1-1: usb disconnect, address 2
<dsmith> 7950gt ok under kubuntu?
<Druntar> ohci_hcd 000:00:0b.0: IRQ intr_sf lossage
<exconvictriddick> hai hai
<Druntar> ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: lead ed dfc2c240 (#81) state 0 (has tds)
<premier_> exconvictriddick: 
<_redondos> I upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now during the boot, it says "mdadm: no devices in conf file were found"...
<biovore> Mooo
<premier_> _redondos: does everything work correctly?
<Druntar> that's the only messages it's showing different from before unplug and replug
<_redondos> first
<noiesmo> kane_, what format is it.
<_redondos> premier, how I send the messaage like you
<kane_> noiesmo: i dont know, its a game dvd
<_redondos> I mean, to colour my message to you
<premier_> _redondos: you have to install scim, and i think skim, and also anthy, then you have to install a panel applet
<premier_> oh I thought you meant japanese
<Druntar> ok so does anyone have any idea what's going on with my mouse?
<_redondos> _redondos: you have to install scim, and i think skim, and also anthy, then you have to install a panel applet
<premier_> _redondos: all you have to do is type my name in the message
<premier_> or whoever you're talking to
<biovore> Premier:  <-- Japanese?
<_redondos> premier_ like this ?
<premier_> 
<noiesmo> kane_, not sure
<premier_> yeah
<_redondos> ok
<biovore> hehe..
<_redondos> premier_ now I'm going to look that
<_redondos> premier_ the problem
<premier_> _redondos: some clients allow you to type part of the name and then press tab, and it will autocomplete
<kane_> yeah, ive never had an issue with old linux just not being able to mount something
<_redondos> premier_: ahhh
<_redondos> premier_: yes!
<_redondos> premier_: now
<premier_> _redondos: you can look up a tutorial to install japanese support if you want
<_redondos> premier_: I don't know japanese
<premier_> nevermind then
<Mena> Is there a way to make simple animated picture with inkscape ?
<_redondos> premier_: well
<noiesmo> kane_, you could try mount it with sudo mount /dev/hdx /media/cdromx replace x to suite your setup
<_redondos> premier_: the problem is that when I boot
<noiesmo> kane_, then its mounted by root least you'll se if it can be read
<premier_> _redondos: yes?
<_redondos> premier_: it stays giving me errors
<kane_> hrm, good idea
<_redondos> premier_: strange errors
<noiesmo> kane_, but if its exe you will need to see if wine will run it
<_redondos> premier_: of some devices
<premier_> do you computer boot?  Like, are you able to get to the gui?
<_redondos> premier_: yes ...
<premier_> _redondos: half the battle
<kane_> yeah, i've actually got it mounted in vmware right now.
<premier_> _redondos: does everything else work correctly?
<_redondos> premier_: but it stays a lot of time
<_redondos> premier_: yes ...
<premier_> _redondos: you mean it hangs?
<kane_> i'll just yank what i need that way i think
<premier_> _redondos: could you give me some idea what the errors are?
<_redondos> premier_: no .. now I will activate bootlog
<thingy> Druntar:  see if specifying the "noapic irqpoll pci=routeirq" boot params fixes the issue... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279626&page=2
<_redondos> premier_: to copy the errors
<tarelerulz> I am updating to 7.04 from 6.10 and I put the repository for 7.04 in my source.list and I want to know what the name of the parent process that runng the upgrader is ?
<_redondos> premier_: recently, I burned a cd and it was difficult for k3b to regonize de burner
<premier_> _redondos: you don't have to reproduce the errors verbatim... just give me some idea
<premier_> _redondos: hmmm... sometime, k3b won't burn unless you're in root... it because you do not have permissions for the burner (real annoying I know)
<_redondos> premier_: no
<_redondos> premier_: yes but sometimes it regonizes it and sometimes not. ..
<_redondos> premier_: so, can't be that
<_redondos> premier_: (sorry by my english)
<jrick> is there any easy way that I can install Pidgon (the new gaim)?  Only the source and fedora rpm's are available, but when I try to download the rpm to convert it with alien, it redirects me back to the front page.  I think it is sniffing and found that I am running kubuntu, not fedora.
<biovore> I would think someone would have built a deb package for it..
<_redondos> premier_: I will see the bootlog
<biovore> have to do some googling for it..
<morla> jrick: do you use Feisty?
<jrick> yeah
<jrick> it's not in the repos.
<morla> jrick: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<morla> jrick: feisty packages
<underdog5004> jrick, why not just use the source?
<jrick> i don't like compiling source code
<tarelerulz> So what is the name of the updater in Kubuntu? so I can find it is ksystgard
<jrick> i've had trouble making it appear on the menu
<pacman> anyone familiar with getting mplayer embedded into firefox?
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, look for anything containing adept
<carlos> hola
<noiesmo> jrick, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pidgin/pidgin-2.0.0-0.1.fc6.i386.rpm
<thoreauputic> pacman: install mozilla-mplayer
<premier_> jrick: I just found a neat program call Kompile that will do compiling automatially... haven't used it much, you might just give it a shot
<thoreauputic> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-mplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> its in the feisty repos
<thoreauputic> bah
<jrick> sounds kool
<thoreauputic> pacman: sorry weong package nams
<thoreauputic> *name
<premier_> jrick: install it, then right click on the .tar.gz and it should show up as a service menu
<thoreauputic> pacman: actually I was right...
<jrick> ok, will try it, even though I just got the deb just to test it.
<thoreauputic> !info mozilla-mplayer
<morla> jrick: did you see the link to the feisty package I sent some lines above?
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<jrick> yeah
<jrick> i got it, but I'm going to try kompile
<morla> jrick: better it is, I prefer to compile meself too :)
<tarelerulz> <underdog5004>, I found something with adept in the name ,but it is said to be sleeping?
<jrick> does kompile just use the basic ./configure make make install basic commands?
<jrick> oh, just looked at the profiles
<jrick> lots of sources
<tarelerulz> underdog5004, does that mean the updater is not working? when it says sleeping
<jrick> guess that means my answer is no.
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, I have no idea
<Linux_Galore> jrick: by default yes but you can set custom options
<jrick> yeah, I'm experimenting with it right now
<tarelerulz> I all so see python and uder it I see dpkg which is sleeping .
<jrick> looks really powerful
<Druntar> ok same problem as before. I'm using a logitech g5 and sporadically it cuts out and does nothing. I have no error messages. it just stops
<jrick> I like KDE more and more every day :)
<Arwen> I still use GNOME... it looks nicer with beryl running
<Linux_Galore> jrick: I wish it would quiry the ./configure script before hand and offer a tick box layout ie enable/disable features
<jrick> uhhhhh, no clue what you said.
<salvadorbba>  ola boa noite
<tarelerulz> I love beryle myself. I think it looks great.
<jrick> remember, I'm a deb guy
<jrick> not a source guy
<salvadorbba> help
<BluesKaj> Went back to edgy...it works better on my underpriveleged setup :)
<jrick> hopefully kompile will make source code instalation a lot more easy.
<Linux_Galore> jrick: if you run the ./configure script when building the source it will just use the defaults in many cases thus some things you may want wont be enabled in the final binary
<Druntar> ok I'm using a logitech g5 mouse. it cuts out sporadically. The only way to get it working again is to reboot
<Druntar> can anyone help me?
<jrick> oh yeah, I understand now
<Linux_Galore> jrick: be nice of kompile showed the options before hand
<Druntar> this is only my 3rd day in linux
<Linux_Galore> s/of/if/
<Arwen> and some sources don't have a makefile or a configure script :-\
<Arwen> those ones are really nasty
<jrick> i got to go
<salvadorbba> \ j #gura
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: as in from a cvs/or svn source, yeah easily fixed though
<tarelerulz> have any of you upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 with Kubuntu and if so did you use adept or dpkg ?
<Linux_Galore> tarelerulz: you dont need to use either
<crimsun> err, I'm sure you didn't mean dpkg, because every method uses dpkg.
<crimsun> you probably meant apt-get or aptitude
<Linux_Galore> tarelerulz: there is a built in update tool that you can use
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, or, from the command line: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<underdog5004> nice and easy
<fiznut> Anyone use Kickoff for a menu?
<tarelerulz> I know i don't need to use it ,but I did and I have dpkg and some sort of front end which is telling me how well my upgrade is doing ,bu tit has been on 18% for over 24 minutes
<salvadorbba> hi help
<epimeth> tarelerulz: I hope you backed up before updating?
<salvadorbba> hi
<epimeth> salvadorbba: ahoy
<tarelerulz> I can't do that . I don't have working cd rom drive .
<salvadorbba> i need help
<salvadorbba> you can help me
<tarelerulz> I have upgrade from ubuntu 6.10 before and it did something like this
<tarelerulz> It seem to freeze . all I want is to know if it still work or not for sure. If  new a comand to see the process and tell me if it was running
<casev01> hi
<epimeth> salvadorbba: don't ask if you can ask a question, just ask the question! :-)
<casev01> how can i mount a nfts partition? i was trying in the system menu, but when i try to open the partition the system says i dont have enough permissions
<tarelerulz> I use ntfs-3g to mount my windows partitions .
<casev01> but that app is in only text mode?
<Linux_Galore> update Edgy to Feisty -> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php#upgrade
<casev01> there is no GUI?
<tarelerulz> Yes there is gui fo the update to 7.04
<salvadorbba> I needd install one server game my pc
<Linux_Galore> casev01: use kuser to set your permissions
<BluesKaj> I got tired of all the crashes on feisty ...my system can't handle the oversights it causes
<Linux_Galore> casev01: or look in kcontrol your choice
<epimeth> !ntfs > casev01
<epimeth> casev01: basically, apt-get install ntfs-config
* BluesKaj looks for an "edgy" room
<Arwen> casev01, stop being afraid of the command line... geesh
<casev01> haha thx
<epimeth> casev01: then you have to edit the item in the k-menu from gksu to kdesu
<Arwen> it's true... you can't ever get anywhere in life without a command line
<epimeth> cuz if you have vanilla kubuntu you won't have gksu installed
<tarelerulz> If a procces is working should it say it is running in ksysgard?
<Linux_Galore> tarelerulz: yep
<epimeth> casev01: but its always a good idea to start learning the command line, and editing /etc/fstab is simple enough :-)
<Linux_Galore> tarelerulz: should run ksysguard though with sudo   ie  sudo ksysguard
<salvadorbba> une person brasil
<salvadorbba> ?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: sorry buddy, 'edgy' is no more :-)
<epimeth> BluesKaj: whats the problem
<Linux_Galore> epimeth: Im stick getting updates
<epimeth> salvadorbba: hablas espanol o solamente portugues?
<Linux_Galore> still*
<Linux_Galore> right now Im running edgy and I cant see any reason to update to feisty right now
<salvadorbba> portugues
<BluesKaj> well, ati drivers can't be configged to do DRI , ktorrent crashes , amarok freezes, ...that's just a start
<Linux_Galore> I may update when kde 3.5.7 comes out
<epimeth> Linux_Galore: yea, my other comp is edgy and I'm getting updates there too, which on one hand is surprising, but on the other hand *really* doesn't surprise me... but I'm sure they'll stop supporting it really soon
<Linux_Galore> epimeth: you would be suprised how many people still run edgy
<Linux_Galore> epimeth: why update if everything works
<epimeth> Linux_Galore: so why are you not running dapper? :-)
<tattoodjay> has anyone had luck with using 4 wallpapers on the 3d cube?
<Linux_Galore> epimeth: I do run dapper on another machine, even more stable than edgy Im finding
<epimeth> Linux_Galore: I agree... on my third machine I updated from dapper to edgy and had lots of problems, but the feisty RC4 worked great
<Linux_Galore> epimeth: to be honest Im thinking of doing nothing untill kde 4.0 comes out
<casev01> how can i change my permissions? i dont get it
<BluesKaj> epimeth, til feisty fixes the problems ati drivers and dri and ktorrent ... to me feisty is an "immature' OS... like a new car that looks great, but has a flat tire every time you want to drive it
<casev01> and the gksu to kdesu...?
<epimeth> Linux_Galore: I was thinking about it, but then figured "what the hell"  I just like the fact that the default repos have the newest stable versions of everything
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: new version of ktorrent was recently released
<epimeth> Linux_Galore: less work, ya know?
<casev01> :s
<BluesKaj> yeah, Linux_Galore, it sucks too
<epimeth> casev01: click on K menu -> system
<Linux_Galore> epimeth: well I dont have any issues plus I dont like the default build options on the repo's for some packages
<epimeth> casev01: right click on NTFS Configuration Utility
<epimeth> casev01: click on edit item
<epimeth> you'll see it there
<casev01> yep
<epimeth> Linux_Galore: in hebrew we have a saying, "With taste and smell, there is no reason to argue"
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: I use azureus anyway
<helfrez> anyone know if there is a repos with the latest 3.5.5+ kde built for LTS
<epimeth> Linux_Galore: I promise I won't try to convince you to upgrade
<Linux_Galore> epimeth: I will eventually just i cant see any reason right now
<casev01> i didt but and it mounted it, but when i try to open it says i dont have the permissions...
<epimeth> helfrez: I swear I just read something about that... don't remember what exactly
<epimeth> casev01: did what and mounted what?
<helfrez> hehe
<BluesKaj> Linux_Galore: yeah but i like my google earth and feisty can't provide that for me , so for practical reasons i just decided to use an OS that i can really use ...no matter if it ain't the shiniest on the block .
<epimeth> helfrez: sorry :-(
<helfrez> i could just upgrade to edgy, but i would prefer to stay on the LTS base
<casev01> opened the ntfs-config tool, mounted the partition
<salvadorbba> tem algum brasileiri ai:
<david2> I recently downloaded kubuntu.  I burned the iso image, and the cd will boot on all my computers except one.  THe boot order is fine...  But it just goes to the hard disk for some reason.  Anyone have a idea to the cause?
<epimeth> google earth doesn't work on feisty???
<raylu> david2, do you have a boot menu type of thing?
<acidBURN> is there a link on setup ati drivers, via xorg..?
<david2> Yeah that aint the problem
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: wait a few weeks it will all get moved over, thats why Im waiting
<david2> I aint that stupid
<BluesKaj> not with my ati card
<acidBURN> running x600
<raylu> lol
<raylu> david2, how old is the computer?
<david2> It's a ibmt43
<helfrez> ill just try the edgy kde repe, thats one thing that keeps drawing me back to kde, its very clean on the install
<david2> I isn't that old
<helfrez> i have a old rhel4 box that runs 3.5.6 np lol
<david2> A knoppix cd boots fine
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: the ati issues is more complex, the issue is that Xorg has changed allot recently and ati have been very slack in release drivers tha keep up, I have no issues with nvidia stuff though on my test machine running feisty
<raylu> hm. strange. no idea, sorry :P
<david2> so I can't see the logic here
<david2> As far as I am concerned there should be no issue here... But there is
<raylu> as far as i'm concerned i should have a 10000000000rpm hard drive. but I don't :P
<epimeth> david2: that *is* odd... it actually happened to me not too long ago... have you tried burning another copy? that ddid it for me
<BluesKaj> the ati fglrx driver does a core dump when installing the ati driver on feisty ...i admit I did have it working when it was installed the first day ... but after updates  no more fgl_glxgears and dri and google earth
<david2> I burnt 20 cd's
<raylu> but he's tried it on other machines, epimeth
<david2> all the same results
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: also Intel graphics stuff (i950) work great and compiz works right out the box with out any stuffing around
<don> How can I install Knoppix I have disc runs fine demo ?
<david2> Knoppix has an install script somewhere
<david2> I think the latest version has a program under the kde menu
<don> mine is all german I dont see how install
<casev01> i cant change the permissions of the partition... :(
<epimeth> raylu: so?  maybe it got scratched just now? maybe the cd was written slightly incorrectly and only that one drive can't read it?  its not like making another copy will cost him more than a quarter
<david2> They have a english one..
<Linux_Galore> Ubuntu cant do anything about ati being slow in updating drivers, intel have no issues, neither do nvidia
<raylu> I'm assumimg he's tried it back in his other computers since then
<don> i figured I could get english on install
<Linux_Galore> but then again Intel is open source
<epimeth> casev01: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<david2> you can don
<david2> You need the english version iso
<epimeth> raylu: see point three :-p
<raylu> lol
<raylu> okay, you got me there
<david2> Well then...
<casev01> ok
<don> I would like to install on one of my boxes
<david2>  I guess I'll forget installing kubuntu on the ibm
* epimeth has defeated raylu in banter combat!
<raylu> don, knoppix?
* raylu melts.
<johnt> Hi Folks I am trying to burn an mpeg1  file to dvd in k3b how do I transfer the encoding??
<epimeth> david2: try burning it again, mate!
<david2> AH well 2 outta 3 computers aint bad
<don> ya I look everyware in it and cant see install
<david2> I did 20 times already mate...
<raylu> is there a USB version of *ubuntu?
<david2> SO what does that tell you
<david2> ??
<epimeth> david2: also, remove the HD from the boot ordering completely... try and force the bios to load from CD
<raylu> don, if you want knoppix help...try the knoppix channel
<david2> Did  that
<Linux_Galore> johnt: ?? do you want to just copy the file to the disk or re-encode
<casev01> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<casev01> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<don> ok
<epimeth> david2: then I'm out, mate... good luck :-)
<raylu> david2, if you really want it, you could try swapping CD drives...
<epimeth> casev01: STOP
<casev01> UUID=61aba60a-142a-400b-9645-5bde5afefaa8 / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<casev01> # Entry for /dev/sda6 :
<epimeth> casev01: pastebin, not paste
<casev01> UUID=1c5e0c0e-171a-4553-ac99-885d8aa81b99 none swap sw 0 0
<casev01> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 auto user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<raylu> !pastebin casev01
<casev01> /dev/sda5 /media/intercambio auto users,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid 0 0
<david2> I aint buying a new cdrom if a knoppix cd boots
<casev01> /dev/sda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_CL.UTF-8 0 0
<casev01> ok
<Linux_Galore> casev01: your spamming the room
<raylu> le oops.
<casev01> thats all
<david2> makes no f*ing sense
<casev01> =/
<raylu> david2, just swap from the other compute
<raylu> r
<raylu> !pastebin | casev01
<ubotu> casev01: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<david2> It's a laptop
<casev01> sorry
<raylu> oh.
<epimeth> david2: try and get an extrenal cdrom?
<david2> I dont want to spend money....
<johnt> Linux_Galore; I have an mpeg1 from my digi cam and I want to see it on my dvd player on tv
<Linux_Galore> casev01: copy the text to the patbin website then post the link
<Linux_Galore> pastbin*
<raylu> so...is there a USB version of *ubuntu?
<david2> I'll just figure it out later
<david2> Cause what you are suggesting is stupid and no help
<casev01> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19370/
<Linux_Galore> johnt: most dvd players will happily play a mpreg1/3/4 file so just burn it as a data DVD
<casev01> i didnt know it
<epimeth> raylu: now I *know* I saw something about that...
<Maxdamantus> Anyone here got SWAT working on K/Ubuntu
<casev01> sda5 and sda2 are my partitions to mount
<johnt> Linux_Galore; For some reason this player does not and I want to d/l some tv proggrame from p2p and have them as dvd
<epimeth> david2: please, thats just rude... I was just suggesting what I would do, and you did all of it already
<Linux_Galore> johnt: my $49 dvd player will play just about any file type I throw as it  avi/mpreg1/2/3/4
<epimeth> david2: so you *really* can't call it stupid
<david2> I may just take a sledge hammer to my laptop and cut my losses...
<epimeth> david2: and getting an external drive from a friend would probably solve your problem
<Linux_Galore> johnt: you need to transcode the file into something the dvd player can handle
<Maxdamantus> casev01, what are you trying to do?
<david2> You assume too much epimeth
<domenic> does anyone know a good search utility... which comes default with kubuntu?
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: I've never gotten SWAT to work... ever...
<Maxdamantus> domenic, A GUI one, or command line?
<domenic> GUI
<epimeth> david2: I assume to much?
<epimeth> david2: wtf is that supposed to mean???
<raylu> domenic, KMenu > Find?
<johnt> Linux_Galore; OK I will try again but it still does not get me a dvd burn in k3b it comes back with the "fail" tune
<Maxdamantus> You could use the one in Konqueror.
<david2> You assume I know someone who has a external cdrom...  You assume I want to go out of my way to call
<Maxdamantus> I like the command line slocate. It's uber fast.
<casev01> mounting my ntfs partitions... really y mounted yet, but i dont have the permissions to use it
<epimeth> casev01: have you tried a reboot?  cuz the fstab looks okay to me
<david2> The answers should be in my own house
<Linux_Galore> johnt: try using the Other Options -> Rip Video DVD
<epimeth> or just unmounting and then remounting
<casev01> ok, i will try
<casev01> thc
<BluesKaj> Maxdamantus, epimeth...komba2 is a great LAN browser
<raylu> wait
<casev01> thx
<domenic> Maxdamantus: so is there a good GUI one?
<raylu> casev01, try sudo ls
<casev01> i will be back
<Linux_Galore> johnt: in k3b
<raylu> I had some issues with permissions on my NTFSs
<epimeth> david2: no, I said "if", and  "try to get"
<epimeth> david2: see, I know absolutely nobody with an external cdrom drive, and I def. don't assume that anyone has
<BluesKaj> raylu, install ntfs-config and ntfs-3g
<johnt> Linux_Galore; Rip for files that are on my hd??
<david2> I aint gonna argue with you... My point is I should have to do back flips to get this to work...  All my other computers seem to like the cd just fine...  So lets drop this issue.
<Linux_Galore> johnt: yep
<Maxdamantus> domenic, I don't really see what Konqueror find is lacking with a GUI.
<epimeth> david2: as for "in your own house"... you can set up a computer to serve a network install
<david2> Yeah
<Maxdamantus> But for performance, command line programs are almost always more powerful.
<epimeth> david2: but it is beyond me to help you with that
<johnt> Linux_Galore; OK I never thought of that thx heaps
<Linux_Galore> johnt:  sorry Im thinking the wrong way around
<Linux_Galore> johnt: that for ripping a dvd to a file
<johnt> Linux_Galore; So maybe not then??
<david2> Okay I know my options now it is up to me to decide how much work I need to do.
<epimeth> BluesKaj: whats that about komba2?
<david2> I'll just download slackware
<david2> I bet you that cd will boot
<epimeth> david2: gentoo :-)
<johnt> Linux_Galore; I select the file drag and drop then when I hit burn I get errors
<epimeth> david2: people have been trying to convince me to move to gentoo for months!
<david2> I have gentoo on another computer
<Dhraakellian> how easy/difficult is it to get the aoTuV oggenc on kubuntu?
<epimeth> david2: you like it?
<david2> It's work I do not wish to do right now
<david2> It's great
<thomas_> Hey guys I have a noob question for you, I just got automatix and I'm about to install the NTFS support. Now when it tells me that it's going to unmount then remount my NTFS partitions, will that delete any of the data that I have on those partitions?
<david2> just takes time to compile all that sh*t
<epimeth> david2: tell that to my server who doesn't want to accept my public key...
<epimeth> thomas_: probably not
<david2> You need to be in a mood to install gentoo
<david2> and you need to back it up right away...
<Linux_Galore> johnt: ok File -> New Project -> New Video DVD (or CD)
<Dhraakellian> hehheh
<thomas_> Alright thank you
<david2> If your patience is gone for the day...
<epimeth> thomas_: but you might be the one in a bajillion that it happens to
<johnt> Linux_Galore; yep
<david2> You make it worse...
<david2> I just hate RPMS
<epimeth> david2: its a difficult intsall?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you ugraded to 7.04 and if so did you get any  erorr or weird attive like the gui for the upgrede seem  to freze
<david2> What gentoo?
<Linux_Galore> johnt: just drag and drop the file
<Dhraakellian> I'm planning on trying out kubuntu for a while, but I'm still going to be tarring my Gentoo root directory over to my mom's HD so that I don't have to do a from-scratch reinstall if I decide to go back
<epimeth> david2: yea... or were you talking about something else?
<comodo> can someone help me with this error message? hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<Dhraakellian> epimeth: not so much difficullt as lengthy
<Lord_Maynoth_42> does anyone know what this means:"cdrecord will be run without root privileges"
<johnt> Linux_Galore; TV dvd player saYS NO SUPPORTING FILES FOUND WHEN i TRY TO PLAY THAT MPEG1
<david2> Gentoo install is a lot of typing
<Lord_Maynoth_42> from KDE
<Lord_Maynoth_42> K3B
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I mean
<Dhraakellian> epimeth: Gentoo's install documentation is excellent, but it still takes a while to do it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> how do I give cdrecord root priviledges?
<raylu> Lord_Maynoth_42, I think you need to run K3B as root
<david2> I just dont have the patience right now to deal with it...
<Linux_Galore> johnt: did you create a Video CD/DVD ??
<johnt> Linux_Galore; sorry caps lock
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ahh
<raylu> kdesu k3b, or something similar
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ok
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thanks
<raylu> I'm not sure though. I haven't used k3b in a long time
<epimeth> I'll probably install gentoo on one of these systems eventually... too many people have been telling me to try it out
<david2> AH well
<Dhraakellian> heh...
<raylu> My experience with gentoo has been rather painful
<david2> Just make sure you have plenty of rest before ya do....
<Dhraakellian> still need to figure out the exact tar syntax to get the backup onto my mom's box without the tar file ever being on mine
<david2> and back it up
<Linux_Galore> johnt: Video CD/DVD has some extra formatting that some players need before they can see the file
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C  it complains when I run it as root
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<Lord_Maynoth_42> says not to
<johnt> Linux_Galore; No That is the problem. I know what to do I just cannot do it because k3b needs to transfer the encoding and cannot
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<david2> Gentoo is anal as hell
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there a way to give just cdrecord root privledges
<Dhraakellian> Lord_Maynoth_42: isn't there a k3bsetup program that makes sure k3b has the proper permissions to burn things as user?
<david2> I need another beer...
<johnt> Linux_Galore; How do I do the xtra formatting please
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i dunno
<Dhraakellian> Lord_Maynoth_42: yeah, try sudo k3bsetup
<Linux_Galore> johnt: aaah, I suspect its because ffmpeg in Ubuntu is restricted, you may have to compile it with everything enabled
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<Lord_Maynoth_42> command not found
<Dhraakellian> huh
<raylu> Lord_Maynoth_42, kdesu or k3b?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> k3b
<Linux_Galore> johnt: k3b uses ffmeg to transcode the file but Ubuntu's version has lots of stuff disabled in the package
<raylu> hm...I'm not sure what the command for k3b is. You can find it in Adept if you show details and list the files installed by the k3b package
<Linux_Galore> raylu: alt F2  type k3b
<johnt> Linux_Galore; I just did locate ffmpeg and it looks like the transcode is there so I guess I need to figure out how to enable it then
<raylu> er...I'm not in linux right now :P
<epimeth> hrm... my katapult seems to be a bit buggy... it isn't finding KAudioCreator
<epimeth> raylu: shame!
<Linux_Galore> johnt: ffmpeg is there, what the issue is the ubuntu dev's when they create the package disable all the good bits
<tarelerulz> I rann the update for kuntu and I upgrading it to 7.04 via dpkg and  front end for upgade seem to be froze on 18%
<epimeth> and by "good bits" we mean "stuff that isn't covered by the GPL" :-)
<epimeth> tarelerulz: again I ask, did you back your things up?
<Linux_Galore> johnt: due to copyright issues, if you google  ffmpeg  ubuntu compile you will see a few howto's
<tarelerulz> I did not back them up .  I just ran the updater and that is all I have done.
<johnt> Linux_Galore; Ok then that might be why I did not find the info on the ubuntu sites
<tarelerulz> There is a window that say distribution upgrede and it is on fecting and installiing upgredes and it is on 18% for the last hour
<Linux_Galore> johnt: actually the links google spits out are ubuntu help pages lol
<epimeth> is it "fetching" or is it "isntalling", do you know?
<epimeth> tarelerulz: ^
<tarelerulz> it says it is on configuing libssl.0.9.9.
<Linux_Galore> johnt: I came accross this same issue recently because i needed to transcode a video file for my iPOD and found ffmpeg is crippled
<tarelerulz> It has been saying that more the 24 minutes .
<johnt> Linux_Galore; Lol :-)   Did you fix??
<Linux_Galore> johnt: my old Mandriva 2006 machine didnt have this issue though thanks to the plf packages
<epimeth> tarelerulz: hrm... I really don't know much about the updater as I installed from scratch... so I really can't help you at this point
<epimeth> tarelerulz: I would wait until someone came on that *can* help you
<Linux_Galore> johnt: yeah i compiled ffmpeg based on a howto found via google
<david2> does kubuntu have  32 bit combatibility libraries for applications compiled as 32 bit?
<tarelerulz> epimeth ,  I thought as much ,but think for trying to help me.
<Maxdamantus> Ffs.
<Maxdamantus> Anyone here had a samba server working correctly?
<epimeth> tarelerulz: you don't want to stop it and reboot and find that you can't get back into your linux since its half upgraded
<david2> I have
<Maxdamantus> Mine always has some password on it which I don;'t know.
<Maxdamantus> Brb.
<johnt> Linux_Galore: OK then thank you for your help I will go do my home work now ha ha..
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: yup
<david2> YOu need to make a user and set a passwd
<casev01> thx i did it
<Linux_Galore> johnt: Im finding if you want to transcode or do video editing Ubuntu has some nasty limitations
<tarelerulz> Haha sure I would love to do that and since I don't have working cd rom drive that would be more run.
<epimeth> casev01: did your permissions work out?
<killermach_> I'm looking for the game Tali.. I have it on edgy machine, but can't find it to install in fiesty
<ben325e> Hi - I just installed Kubuntu for my 1st time, and want to know if there is anything anyone would reccomend doing right off... any programs that ubuntu/kubuntu doesn't come with...etc... I've heard of several programs that "set everything up"for you, but I don't really know about these programs.
<johnt> Linux_Galore: Yuk   I might have to talk to some of my geek mates then??
<Maxdamantus> david2, where?
<epimeth> ben325e: definitely firefox for web... and I like dophin for my filesystem viewer...
<david2> Hold on
<Linux_Galore> johnt: yeah, dont laugh OSX and Windows has similar issues unless you pay for some $$$ software
<ben325e> dolphin... never heard of it... will definitely check it out. thx.
<david2> I had a website bookmarked telling all about it.... But it aint loading right now
<tarelerulz> I would like to say Ubuntu 7.04 is the best Linux I have used and the easyest to get running the way you want too.
<cobbercash> hey
<casev01> yep
<casev01> thx
<cobbercash> can someone help me.
<epimeth> ben325e: besides that I dunno what to tell you... I guess KMoney for your Quicken replacement... take a look at Add/Remove Programs for Ideas
<david2> I use gnucash
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: whats the problem with samba?
<cobbercash> can someone please help? i installed linux on my sister's laptop and now the images look really squished
<Linux_Galore> johnt: Im finding Mandriva with the plf repositories are an easier option if you want to do things like transcoding video formats that have format restrictions
<Maxdamantus> Not a clue what the password is, about to try something now though.
<ben325e> will do... do you know anything about a program that sets a lot of basics up for ya?
<epimeth> david2: I just have an allergy to anything that starts with a "g" :-)
<Linux_Galore> johnt: you can do the same in Ubuntu but their isnt anything like the plf stuff in Ubuntu
<cobbercash> please can someone help!!!
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: add "security = share" to your smb.conf under "general"
<Linux_Galore> johnt: so you have to compile a few things
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: unless you want proper security on the shares, of course
<david2> Hmm the laptop has a ati card on it anyhow
<Maxdamantus> General, or global?
<johnt> Linux_Galore: Yuk   Mandriva?  is that a mandrake fork?
<Linux_Galore> johnt: Mandriva is the new name for Mandrake
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: in which case you have to run smbpasswd and add a user
<johnt> Linux_Galore: sorry no yuk
<epimeth> johnt: mandrake is no longer with us :-)
<cobbercash> :( hello?
<epimeth> god that was a heavy distro... I think my windows ran faster than that one....
<epimeth> cobbercash: we're here, just be patient :-)
<Linux_Galore> johnt: well you have to compile the ffmpeg stuff then, not hard to be honest
<david2> AH well tommarrow is another day....
<Dhraakellian> does the Ogg Vorbis encoder shipped with Kubuntu include the aoTuV improvements?
<cobbercash> :)
<david2> Later peoples
<epimeth> david2: adios
<crimsun> Dhraakellian: no.  It's the xiph.org reference implementation.
<Maxdamantus> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Maxdamantus> Failed to change password for maxdamantus
<Maxdamantus> :S
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: general, sorry
<Dhraakellian> crimsun: thanks
<Maxdamantus> It must have some default password set that I don't know about.
<crimsun> Dhraakellian: except for the earlier bits incorporated from aoTuV, of course.
<Dhraakellian> yeah
<Dhraakellian> reading on HA about it
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: you should seperate your linux users and samba users unless you really want them to be the same
<Dhraakellian> I emerged with USE=aotuv on gentoo and am wondering how difficult it'd be to get it on kubuntu
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: do "smbpassword sambashare" or something
<johnt> Linux_Galore: Well I do not have a lot to lose by the sound of things. Not sure how this will affect migrating windows users or the Dell relelease though..:-((
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: getting your regular users and samba users to be the same takes a bit more work
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: also, if you don't want to be bothered with a password just don't use user security, set it to share
<Linux_Galore> johnt: well there are $$$ apps for Linux that do what you want and even in OSX and Windows you ave to pay for transcoding apps anyway
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: that way anyone on the network can get to them without a problem
<danny500> Hey is there a game for Ubuntu thats like Bejeweld?
<johnt> Linux_Galore: Fair enough, I am getting too used to the "free" thing. ;-)
<tarelerulz> is there a command line  that dose the same thing as Ksysguard?
<Dhraakellian> tarelerulz: top
<Maxdamantus> Is smbpasswd meant to write to /etc/samba/smbpasswd?
<Maxdamantus> Because as far as I can tell, running smbpasswd as root doesn't seem to do anything.
<Linux_Galore> johnt: very easy to forget that even though one can do some things on windows you had to pay for it
<johnt> Danny500: Gweled
<johnt> Linux_Galore: Yes! That is true..
<noiesmo> Maxdamantus, sudo smbpasswd useraname you will then be asked to create a new password for that user
<Linux_Galore> johnt: the problem Ubuntu has is they cant add comercial format support by default because obviously they will get sued
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: and is there any reason at all you want to secure your shares???
<Maxdamantus> Failed to find entry for user max.
<Maxdamantus> Failed to modify password entry for user max
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: sudo smbpasswd max
<johnt> Linux_Galore: I understand that. It is a bit frustrating for us old wanna be geeks though :-))
<Maxdamantus> Because I still can't seem to get it working unsecured.
<Maxdamantus> epimeth, that's what I just did.
<epimeth> arg... lemme install samba server... hold up
<Linux_Galore> johnt: doesnt mean you cant then go and install alternate packages or compile the options in yourself though
<Maxdamantus> :S
<Maxdamantus> -a is meant to add user.
<Maxdamantus> But it doesn't seem to do anything either.
<Linux_Galore> johnt: yeah, welcome to the new world order were your told how to use your computer
<Maxdamantus> Just tells me:
<Maxdamantus> Failed to modify password entry for user max
<johnt> Linux_Galore: True, I will get there though!!
<cobbercash> if anyone has a moment, my question isn't huge?
<Linux_Galore> johnt: Ubuntu community really needs something like the PLF stuff Mandriva has, it makes life so much easier
<cWolfe> holy crap - hydrogen is the best drum software ive ever encountered
<cWolfe> and its free!
<johnt> Danny500: in kubuntu it may have a name like kweled
<Linux_Galore> cWolfe: yeah, amazing piece of work
<johnt> Linux_Galore: Agreed
<Maxdamantus> Nothing is free.
<poningru> Linux_Galore: it does have it
<poningru> Linux_Galore: what are you looking for?
<Linux_Galore> poningru: yeah but there is nothing in there
<poningru> Linux_Galore: thats what multiverse is for
<poningru> Linux_Galore: are you talking about the commercial stuff? like opera and realplayer?
<Linux_Galore> poningru: no transcoding libs
<poningru> transcoding libs?
<poningru> like music codecs?
<poningru> are you sure you are running feisty?
<Linux_Galore> poningru: ffmpeg for example that doesnt have everything turned off
<poningru> ...
<poningru> Linux_Galore: are you sure you are running feisty?
<poningru> Linux_Galore: just double click on the music you want to play and watch it do the magic
<Linux_Galore> poningru: its not an issue for me I just compiled it weeks ago, johnt is having the issues
<poningru> johnt: what trouble are you having?
<Linux_Galore> poningru: playing music isnt transcoding
<epimeth> poningru: mine didn't... had to isntall the codecs myself
<poningru> epimeth: uh...
<johnt> pongiru: I think the original q was from me I want to transcode a MPEG1 to dvd format and k3b will not do it
<epimeth> poningru: it was very odd... the beta worked fine, the release didn't...
<poningru> epimeth: thats weird
<epimeth> poningru: yup
<poningru> johnt: just use mencoder
<Linux_Galore> poningru: ffmpeg shows up for me on the default package as having allot of the options not set to --enable in the compile
<johnt> pongiru: Mencoder??
<poningru> k3b does not automatically convert stuff
<Linux_Galore> poningru: actually it does it uses ffmpeg as the back end
<poningru> I dont think there is a gui in linux to transcode different stuff
<poningru> it does?
<poningru> since when?
<Linux_Galore> poningru: about 8 months ago
<Maxdamantus> Ahah!
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: still here
<poningru> ok researching before I say something more stupid
<Maxdamantus> Yes.
<Maxdamantus> I've almost got it.
<johnt> poningru: so install mencoder to transfer encode then burn with k3b??
<Maxdamantus> Doesn't ask for any login when I check the shared items now.
<epimeth> Maxdamantus: set security to share?
<poningru> johnt: yes
<johnt> poningru: OK I will try that and see what the outcome is. You have tried and is OK??
<poningru> johnt: but you should probably install the codecs ffmpeg-plugin-ugly etc. first
<poningru> johnt: yes ofcourse
<Linux_Galore> poningru: I think the issues is that his DVD player wont read a raw data dvd with an mpeg1 file on it, he needs a Video CD/DVD
<poningru> Linux_Galore: right mpeg2 is what it needs
<poningru> iirc
<Linux_Galore> johnt: yeah just use mencoder to transcode from mpeg1 to mpreg2
<Linux_Galore> mpeg2*
<johnt> poningru: I did a bunch of codecs not sure about ugly but will check
<Linux_Galore> johnt: or just get a decent dvd player heh
<johnt> Linux_Galore: k3b understands mpeg2??
<poningru> johnt: there are guides out there for mencoder
<poningru> on howto convert
<ben325e> hey, gotta new kubuntu install (new user) and am looking for mp3 support as well as dvd copying capability
<ben325e> any suggestions?
<Linux_Galore> johnt: according to what Im reading it should happily deal with them all thanks to ffmpeg doing on the fly transcoding
<biovore> !restricted_formats
<biovore> !restricted_ormats
<biovore> !mp3
<ben325e> !restricted_format
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johnt> I like the get a decent video player option   but will persist with this thanks for you  help peoples. I have to work now bye..
<tarelerulz> So any one else try to upgrade from 6.10 kubuntu to 7.04 ubuntu with adept or dpkg?
<tarelerulz> the resason I ask is I did that and the disribution upgrade window seem to be foze  and I wanted to know if that was a normal bug?
<Maxdamantus> That's why you have a seperate /home partition. :P
<bonbonthejon> Maxdamantus: do you know of a way to resize an ext3 partition and then move /home to a new partition
<Maxdamantus> Depends what ext3 you're resizing.
<bonbonthejon> Maxdamantus: /
<Maxdamantus> You'll need to resize it from somewhere else.
<xevious> ok
<xevious> crazy guy on the loose
<xevious> want to upgrade debian etch to feisty
<xevious> what are my apt sources?
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Maxdamantus> You could use a LiveCD, and use (G/QT)Parted to resize it.
<Maxdamantus> But can't resize partitions while they're mounted.
<bonbonthejon> Maxdamantus: aye
<xevious> bonbonthejon: thankee
<xevious> wait
<xevious> i want kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> After that, you create a new partition.
<Maxdamantus> Then mount it somewhere.
<bonbonthejon> xevious: they use the same repos
<hephaestus_> with glxinfo | grep rendering i got this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Maxdamantus> And (as root) cp -ax /home/* /path/to/newpartition/
<hephaestus_> i cant understand, glx is installed
<Maxdamantus> Then mount the new partition as /home
<xevious> bonbonthejon: just replace ...ubuntu.com/ubuntu with ...ubuntu.com/kubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> xevious: I dont understand? if you generated a sources.list with source-o-matic, it will work for ubuntu and kubuntu
<xevious> bonbonthejon: right, but they're pointing towards the ubuntu repositories
<bonbonthejon> xevious: I dont see the problem, but I do see a problem trying to go from debian etch to feisty
<freeflyer> can someone tell me where to get my nvidia drivers for kubuntu
<xevious> bonbonthejon: don't i want to make this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted... into this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/kubuntu feisty main restricted? notice the kubuntu at the end of the URL
<bonbonthejon> xevious: no, I dont think so
<xevious> bonbonthejon: you use kubuntu or ubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> xevious: kubuntu, heres my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19378/
<xevious> bonbonthejon: i need to see a stock sources.list, not a source-o-matic one
<bonbonthejon> xevious: its the same
<xevious> i'm pretty sure i need to replace ubuntu with kubuntu, otherwise i'll end up with ubuntu (gnome desktop), not a kubuntu installation after doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<bonbonthejon> xevious: i dont think going from debian etch will work, you might need to reinstall
<xevious> i know the package archives are the same, but the specific repository decides which packages to install and which distro you end up with
<xevious> i think.
<xevious> bonbonthejon: i'll try and let you know
<bonbonthejon> xevious: make sure you back up everything, I suspect hard times ahead
<xevious> all my files are on my fileserver
<xevious> nothing unsafe on here
<freeflyer> can somone tell me an easy way to install nvidia driver on kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xevious> freeflyer: did you just install kubuntu?
<freeflyer> yea i did
<xevious> freeflyer: have you modified your sources.list file yet?
<freeflyer> no i havent
<xevious> freeflyer: can you paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  ?
<Dragnslcr> freeflyer- in Adept, go to Adept -> Manage Repositories
<xevious> freeflyer: and then give me the link to look at it?
<Dragnslcr> Make sure the option for proprietary drivers is checked
<Dragnslcr> That should add the restricted repository
<freeflyer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19379/
<xevious> thanks!
<xevious> bonbonthejon: by golly you're right
<bonbonthejon> xevious: ??
<xevious> bonbonthejon: the sources.list entries
<xevious> it says ubuntu
<xevious> huh
<xevious> i wonder how i dist-upgrade to kubuntu with the ubuntu sources.list entries
<freeflyer> yea  dragnslcr its checked
<Maxdamantus> xevious, incase you havn't noticed, all Kubuntu is is Ubuntu, but with KDE instead of GNOME.
<Dragnslcr> freeflyer- the NVidia drivers should show up in the package list then
<Maxdamantus> Even if it does turn out installing GNOME, you should still have KDE.
<Maxdamantus> If not, you can reinstall it easily.
<Alonea> is there something like daemon tools for linux? or is there a daemon tools version for linux already?
<Maxdamantus> Alonea, to do what?
<Maxdamantus> When mounting a CD in Linux, you don't read directly from the device.
<Alonea> Maxdamantus: virtual drive...thats what daemon tools is generally for
<Maxdamantus> All it is is a folder with files.
<freeflyer> what will the driver be called i mean is there one driver for all nvidia cards or what?
<Alonea> Maxdamantus: I have an iso I want to mount to a virtual drive because when i burn it, it keeps on failing.
<Dragnslcr> freeflyer- I think it depends on your card
<Maxdamantus> mount -t iso9660 file.iso /some/directory/to/mount/to
<Dragnslcr> I have a 7900, and I have nvidia-glx installed
<Alonea> Maxdamantus: ok, thanks. will try that and see if this os will install now on vmware.
<Dragnslcr> Actually, I think that's the only nVidia driver
<Maxdamantus> Just mount the iso in vmware.
<freeflyer> i have 6200
<freeflyer> what driver should i get for it
<Maxdamantus> I'll PM you the block to mount an iso in vmware if you want.
<Dragnslcr> freeflyer- probably nvidia-glx
<freeflyer> is there a command to run in the termainal to get it
<Alonea> Maxdamantus: yeah, I was just fixing to ask how. i have only had it for a day
<Dragnslcr> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Dragnslcr> Though if you have KDE running, you might as well just use Adept
<freeflyer> i keep getting this error There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Dragnslcr> freeflyer- the preview should tell you which packages conflict
<Dragnslcr> It looks like the only conflicts are with other unneeded nvidia packages
<jza873> hay evey pne i was wondering if comeone can help me i have one of those psx to usb adapters and i tried to use it it works but when i press a button it look liek it is turbo the program in linux makes it look liek if i press up im constantly hitting it is ther any other collaboration devices out there
<freeflyer> how to check for direct rendering
<noiesmo> freeflyer, glxinfo |grep direct
<jza873> that for me
<jza873> ohh no sorry
<K`zan> Where does one find the md5sums for the downloaded 7.04 CD?  TIA!
<BluesKaj> ati - fgl_glxgears spinning six sided cube with gears on each face
<Dragnslcr> K`zan- CD or DVD?
<K`zan> Dragnslcr: Never mind, I found some, thanks!
<Dragnslcr> The CD ones are pretty easy to find. It took me half a day to find the ones for the DVD
<virii2dcode> hello people
<virii2dcode> what DVD?
<Dragnslcr> The md5sums for the Feisty DVD
<virii2dcode> O'h your updating and upgrading..
<virii2dcode> or just running the CD-DVD promo?
<Dragnslcr> Huh?
<virii2dcode> Are you runnng the fiesty now?
<virii2dcode> whats your OS
<virii2dcode> ?
<Dragnslcr> Yes, I am
<virii2dcode> Are you going to run Beryl also?
<Dragnslcr> I tried it for a little while, but it seemed a bit flaky
<Dragnslcr> I'll probably give it another shot when 0.3 comes out
<virii2dcode> The 3d effect was ok but i herd it crashes alot..
<virii2dcode> it piles to much cache.
<Dragnslcr> It's pretty good for being at version 0.2, but they still have a fair amount of work before it's ready for normal users
<virii2dcode> yes i think its still in its Beta format.
<virii2dcode> which means its not fully stable yet.
<virii2dcode> what do you like to use your Comp for-use ~or ~play?
<Maxdamantus> Beryl. :(
<Maxdamantus> Wish I had a better graphics card.
<virii2dcode> you dont like..
<Maxdamantus> I do like, just really laggy on my card.
<virii2dcode> what system are you running?
<biovore> beryl really need a nvidia card. (ATI works for some cards)
<Maxdamantus> Kubuntu.. It's not the system.
<virii2dcode> cant you upgrade the graphics card threw the driver?
<Maxdamantus> It's the fact that all my graphics card is is an output to the monitor that steals 24mb of the main RAM.
<Maxdamantus> Hard to get a good PCI video card.
<virii2dcode> O'h lol..
<Maxdamantus> No PCI-E or AGP.
<virii2dcode> thats true..
<virii2dcode> why not?
<Maxdamantus> Because my motherboard is crap.
<virii2dcode> but what are you playing with?
<Maxdamantus> What do you mean?
<virii2dcode> me-acer labtop/linux.
<Maxdamantus> HP desktop/linux
<virii2dcode> O'h thaat helps..
<virii2dcode> Hp is pretty good i guess..
<Maxdamantus> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph07813&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=325139&lang=en
<virii2dcode> my brother runns it to.
<Maxdamantus> That's the motherboard my system came with. :P
<Maxdamantus> Bet you can't find a manufacturers site.
<voidmage> biovore: yeah, i regret buying an ATI card a long time ago when i built this box
<voidmage> newegg has a 7600 for $90 though
<virii2dcode> I know they dont >HP company< like to invest good money in there products,cause they make more money on there other products..
<Maxdamantus> I'm actually thinking of getting a new motherboard.
<virii2dcode> I have a Celleron M..
<Maxdamantus> There's a shop with fairly good prices in town that I think might install for a small fee.
<Maxdamantus> Never installed a new motherboard though, and don't feel to keep.
<virii2dcode> it could be worth it..
<Maxdamantus> Btw, look at my mb diagram. :S
<Maxdamantus> The RAM is directly underneath the HDDs.
<Maxdamantus> Which you need to take off the fan duct and unplug HDDs to get.
<nirmal> hi all
<Maxdamantus> And then it has about 10cm vertically of nothing at the bottom.
<virii2dcode> i know ..---> steal the source code from nevidia..re-engineer the driver that would be compatible..that might work.
<voidmage> a 7600 for $90, get?
<virii2dcode> GEt..
<virii2dcode> graphics are good ..if you like games-photo's and the all around browsing..but i dont need that stuff for what i like to do..
<Maxdamantus> Yea, I don't really need very good graphics.
<Maxdamantus> The only thing I'd want a better graphics card for is Beryl.
<Maxdamantus> Because it looks cool.
<virii2dcode> O'h you like Beryl that much..i heard it was a lil slow..
<[Flux] > my card sucks and i run beryl no problem
<houdinize> i wanna a simplified Beryl.
<Maxdamantus> [Flux] , how bad?
<[Flux] > i have an ATI Radeon 200 Express
<[Flux] > lol
<Maxdamantus> That's insane compared to mine,
<[Flux] > oh =/
<[Flux] > i cant use the latest beryl in the repo though
<Maxdamantus> Mines integrated, steals 24mb onboard RAM.
<[Flux] > i have to use the 0.2.0 one
<[Flux] > ouch...
<[Flux] > i just switched over to kubuntu from ubuntu, and im loving kde again
<Maxdamantus> KDE > GNOME
<houdinize> The 3 functions i need in Beryl: (1)reverse-color (2)windows-trasparency (3) windows display
<[Flux] > i went from fluxbox to gnome to kde
<[Flux] > lol
<AmyRose> Maxdamantus: Definitely :D
<Maxdamantus> I went from KDE to KDE.
<[Flux] > lol
<Maxdamantus> I have GNOME though too.
<[Flux] > i loved fluxbox though
* hitmanWilly is loving kvirc :)
<AmyRose> kvirc?!
* AmyRose uses Konversation
<[Flux] > i use x-chat here, bitchx on my other irc session
<Maxdamantus> XChat ftw.
<[Flux] > i love bitchx with cypress script
<AmyRose> traitors :P
<virii2dcode> I am running the -------> Intel Graphics Media Exelorator 900
<[Flux] > lol
<virii2dcode> how does that cmpare?
<[Flux] > im gonna go play a game i think
<hitmanWilly> irssi when im feeling minimalist
<Maxdamantus> Konversation doesn't seem like a very good multi network interface.
<virii2dcode> I agree..
<kalorin`> the only thing I wish it did that it doesn't for multinetwork is let you hide/close the server tabs
<kalorin`> otherwise it's really just like xchat which is about as good as I've found
<Maxdamantus> 5 networks, 16 chans atm.
<Maxdamantus> Which is about the minimal I ever have.
<virii2dcode> its a downgrade from the Underner ; IRC..
<kalorin`> yeah well if youd idn't have ot have a tba open for each server, that'd be 16 tabs rather than 21
<virii2dcode> sorry i ment undernet<---
<AmyRose> It works great if you have the tab list on the left
<Maxdamantus> AmyRose, you mean tree view?
<AmyRose> Maxdamantus: Yeah, something like that
<Maxdamantus> Yea, more organised.
<kalorin`> I prefer them on top to be honest
<kalorin`> but I only follow about 6 channels
<kalorin`> it's a lot of realestate to put them on the side unless you're talking a ton of channels, then I coudl see it making some sense
<Druntar> Hello folks
<Druntar> Ok here's the issue
<Druntar> I have a logitech g5 laser mouse
<Druntar> when I boot into kubuntu 7.04 the mouse will work for a short while then just stop
<Druntar> I've been all over the net but all I can find are guides to make the extra buttons work
<Maxdamantus> Druntar, tried vim?
<Maxdamantus> I think that's what it's called.
<Druntar> I only got kubuntu installed this morning so I'm totally a newb
<Maxdamantus> Then xmodmap them.
<Druntar> I don't care if the buttons work
<Druntar> I just want the mouse to stop locking up
<K-Ryan> Another turned to Kubuntu *score*
<K-Ryan> Alright, that'll make me try to help.
<Druntar> lol
<K-Ryan> Are you using a different mouse right now?
<K-Ryan> Or cleverly using your keyboard?
<Druntar> no I'm in my vista partition since I'm not done moving stuff over yet
<cWolfe> Druntar, tell us the output of this "  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver  "  whothout the quotes
<Druntar> I know how to cleverly use my keyboard though
<K-Ryan> Ah alright, so the mouse does work.
<Maxdamantus> Moving ftl.
<K-Ryan> Try what cWolfe said
<Druntar> in vista yeah no problems
<Maxdamantus> nfs-3g can read+write ntfs btw.
<Druntar> ok I'll brb going to reboot into kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> ntfs-3g*
<K-Ryan> I'm so bored right now, I've run out of things to setup on Kubuntu and winbloze doesn't start up consistantly.
<K-Ryan> Recommendations?
<K-Ryan> =)
<kalorin`> for how to fix windows?
<K-Ryan> Nah, I can deal with that
<kalorin`> ah
<cWolfe> uh, i just installed hydrogen, its a drum machine
<kalorin`> um...
<kalorin`> nope not really
<cWolfe> you can play gltron or some other game
<kalorin`> figure me out a way to run photoshop3 natively? :)
<K-Ryan> Eh...
<kalorin`> that'll take a few hours
<cWolfe> lol
<cWolfe> you mean CS3
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> that's the one I mean
<cWolfe> does CS or CS@ even run in wine yet?
<kalorin`> might have to get a mac mini to do that or something
<cWolfe> s/CS@/CS3
<kalorin`> I think cs does
<kalorin`> not sure about 3 or 2
<kalorin`> wine is so slow though :(
<kalorin`> faster to run it in vmware (free) and rdesktop to it and use it that way
<Maxdamantus> Lol. Try vmware.
<cWolfe> has anyone tried pizel32, its supposed to be close to photoshop
<cWolfe> sorry - its pixel32
<Maxdamantus> I use vmware for Flash 8.
<kalorin`> really, have to go look
<cWolfe> vmware is agreat thing
<cWolfe> CS2 wasnt running well in the vmachine for me though
<kalorin`> that looks pretty good
<Maxdamantus> What OS?
<kalorin`> cWolfe: elements runs fine for me on XP in a vmware
<cWolfe> in vmware? winxp
<Maxdamantus> XP Pro runs fine for me in vmware.
<kalorin`> but don't use the vmware server console, rdesktop in
<kalorin`> it's a lot faster
<Maxdamantus> Turn off the Windows XP skin if you have it on.
<Maxdamantus> Increases performance.
<marccollin> hi
<Maxdamantus> I have vmware running in the bg atm.
<cWolfe> thanks for the tips kalorin  and Maxdamantus
<marccollin> i click on install...... now i see the kubuntu login...... what is the username, password?
<Druntar> ok cWolfe ran that line you gave me
<Druntar> came back with no such file or directory
<cWolfe> /etc/X11/ doesnt exist?
<cWolfe> thats unpossible
<Druntar> that's what it says
<Druntar> feed me the line again
<kalorin`> that pixel looks promosing
<kalorin`> promising
* kalorin` downloads
<Druntar> maybe I typed something wrong
<cWolfe>  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<K-Ryan> marccollin, you mean when you are installing?
<K-Ryan> That's for you, you put in what you want your account name and password to be.
<kalorin`> I suspect i'll use cs3 just because all the tips and tricks are using that and it's hard sometimes to translate that into other tools that might not have the same featuers
<Maxdamantus> Druntar, why not stay on Linux, it's on the mouse that's not working.
<kalorin`> but this is worth a look for sure
<K-Ryan> !conquest-gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conquest-gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin`> yeah dual boot days are gone
<kalorin`> never do that again
<K-Ryan> Hmm, he usually knows about the packages
<Druntar> I'm back in linux now
<kalorin`> oh I want to run this.reboot!
<kalorin`> now that, reboot!
<kalorin`> lame
<Maxdamantus> Turn on mouse keys.
* hitmanWilly finally gave up his xp lappy for kubu
<marccollin> ya, K-Ryan
<kalorin`> hitman, i'm not brave enough yet
<kalorin`> got a nano last night
<K-Ryan> Yeah, that's just what you want to use. Not some password that you need.
<Druntar>         Driver          "kbd"
<Druntar>         Driver          "mouse"
<Druntar>         Driver          "wacom"
<Druntar>         Driver          "wacom"
<Druntar>         Driver          "wacom"
<Druntar>         Driver          "nv"
<kalorin`> I want to start using it but right now tit's the wifes
<Druntar> that's what it fed me
<kalorin`> cause hers is dead an shes doing a marathon relay tomorrow
<Maxdamantus> Control Centre > Peripherals > Mouse > Mouse Navigation
<cWolfe> okay druntar are you okay with editing files and such
<Druntar> umm if you're willing to go slow
<cWolfe> okay
<Druntar> using linux for 3 days now
<hitmanWilly> believe it or not, the steaming pile that is vista is what finally made me say goodbye forever
<K-Ryan> Everyone starts soemwhere, it's alright
<K-Ryan> *somewhere
<Druntar> same here himanWilly
<K-Ryan> I can't convince myself to go full time Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> I game too much
<cWolfe> do this 1st:   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<hitmanWilly> luckily for me, most of the games i play have nix versions
<K-Ryan> I wish I could say the same
<killermach_> K-Ryan: why can't you game in kubuntu?
<Maxdamantus> K-Ryan, how much RAM do you have?
<Druntar> another thing I find that if I turn the mouse down to 400dpi (hardware button) and move it real slow it lasts longer before locking up
<K-Ryan> 512MB
<cWolfe> then i want you to edit the mouse driver to use "evdev" instead of "mouse"
<biovore> same here.. I plau UT2k4 almost exclusivly :P
<Maxdamantus> :S
<K-Ryan> Been upgrading my computer here and there
<K-Ryan> It's 6 years old now
<Maxdamantus> If you doubled that, you could run Linux with 512 and Windows with 512 at the same time.
<K-Ryan> 1.8Ghz processor and that's what really kills me.
<hitmanWilly> doom 3, quake 4, ut 04, etc.
<killermach_> K-Ryan: oh..  you mean kubuntu vs winxp, I was thinking kde vs gnome
<K-Ryan> Nuh uh =P
<K-Ryan> I've only got enough room for 512 Maxdamantus
<Maxdamantus> :S
<Maxdamantus> What do you mean by enough room?
<marccollin> why kubuntu ask me a password and never ask me to enter it?
<K-Ryan> I don't mind it though
<K-Ryan> Ram slots
<Druntar> ok cwolfe says permission denied
<hitmanWilly> older mobo, probably
<Maxdamantus> marccollin, when Linux asks you for a password in a terminal, it won't display anything while you type it.
<cWolfe> oh, sorry Druntar
<K-Ryan> It is, 6 years by now
<cWolfe> you need to sudo before it
<Maxdamantus> The STDIN isn't shown while you enter it.
<K-Ryan> Druntar, sudo before everything unless noted otherwise
<cWolfe> like this:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Druntar> ok
<Druntar> ok did it and it asked for password so I used mine and it went back to a blank line
* hitmanWilly thought his socket 939 amd was showing its age...
<cWolfe> thats normal Druntar
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<Druntar> ok just making sure lol
<Druntar> next
<K-Ryan> That means the command was carried out, no errors =P
<cWolfe> so now Druntar you will "carefully" edit you xorg.conf
<nirmal> how do i solve the dependency libxalan110 probem with virtualbox
<kalorin`> oh wow
<kalorin`> this pixel is REALLY very good
<Druntar> O_o......and please tell me you're going to tell me how to do that.
<kalorin`> even loads adobe digital negatives
<cWolfe> you can kate if your in kde:  sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K-Ryan> Druntar I'm sure he'll walk you through it
<cWolfe> or vim otherwise:  sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K-Ryan> What he means though, is edit only what he tells you to and touch nothing else.
<TheDebugger> nirmal:  sudo apt-get install xalan
<Druntar> so I need to do the kate thing since I'm in KDE
<nirmal> oki
<K-Ryan> yeah its sudo kate <line>
<cWolfe> yeah, i wasnt sure if your mouse is working now, or if you were in a repair terminal
<K-Ryan> i always forget the path to xorg
<Druntar> it's working right now
<kalorin`> heh
<K-Ryan> Hasn't cut out yet?
<kalorin`> I crashed pixel!
<kalorin`> told it to load a canon raw image
<kalorin`> funny
<K-Ryan> That's strange how it just stops working
<kalorin`> just *POOF*
<Druntar> nope I'm alt tabbing and katapalting everything
<cWolfe> pixel doesnt do raw?  :(  does it do .nef?
<Druntar> like I said if I keep the dpi down and move it realllllly slow it lasts longer
<Druntar> but it will go out
<cWolfe> druntar do the kate thing then, not the vim one then
<Druntar> kate is open with the conf
<cWolfe> ok
<kalorin`> well it can do it
<cWolfe> find the mouse section
<hitmanWilly> cWolfe: putting a newbie in vim is not reccomended :)
<kalorin`> just crashed it for some reason on the other deal
<kalorin`> not sure
<cWolfe> yeah, i know
<kalorin`> hitmanWilly: jump int he deep end, go for the vi
<kalorin`> vim :)
<kalorin`> they'll swim or go crying back to windows :)
<Druntar> looks like section "inputdevice"
<nirmal> E: Couldn't find package libxalan110
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Druntar> next line is indentifier "configured mouse"
<hitmanWilly> why not emacs then :P
<cWolfe> yeah, that sit Druntar
<nirmal> <TheDebugger>^^
<Druntar> lol
<Druntar> I'm willing to try VIM
<Druntar> I'm a quick learner
<Druntar> lol
<cWolfe> the line  Driver          "mouse"  should be  Driver          "evdev"
<K-Ryan> What's vim?
<Maxdamantus> Vim is a command line based text editor. :P
<Maxdamantus> Nothing like it.
<K-Ryan> Oh, I prefer graphical
<cWolfe> now, i cant garuntee that this will work, but its a better driver
<kalorin`> ok pixel beta is buggy but shows promise
<K-Ryan> Personally anyway..
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: then try it later, just not on anything vital :)
<Maxdamantus> Well, it's graphical.
<kalorin`> I'll stick with photoshop
<Maxdamantus> But for example, to open something, you do something like
<Maxdamantus> Ctrl + escape
<Druntar> ok so I just hit save and then what?
<Maxdamantus> O: /some/file.txt
<Maxdamantus> Dunno. Havn't really used it much.
<K-Ryan> Oh well, I'm content with kate =)
<cWolfe> vim is easy, i inserts, d deletes, :q! quits, :qw quits and saves  <-- thats the basics
* hitmanWilly prefers nano for most simple stuff
<cWolfe> yeah, Druntar hit save, and restart your X
<Druntar> ....restart my what?
<Druntar> lol
<cWolfe> either log out and back in orr hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<K`zan> Should I use reiserfs or ext3?
<voidmage> ext3
<voidmage> reiser killed someone
<voidmage> :P
<nirmal> how do i solve the dependency prob libxalan110 for the package virtualbox
<voidmage> reiser is good if you have lots and lots of small files
<radeux> Isn't reiserfs faster?
<radeux> I just installed Kubuntu with it.
<voidmage> but i wouldn't use it if you have one partition
<voidmage> i don'tthink grub works on it
<K-Ryan> nirmal, what do you mean? It's missing a dependency?
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install libxalan110
* voidmage is gone now don't let me answer anything else
<radeux> GRUB works just fine with it.
<K`zan> voidmage: LOL, I've got reiser on this box, putting together a 7.04 for my roomie ...
<radeux> Yeah I have no problem with reiserfs and GRUB...
<hitmanWilly> voidmage: grub works just fine with reiser
<voidmage> i'm thinking of xfs
<voidmage> BUT REISER KILLED SOMEONE
<voidmage> AND i"M NOT HERE NOW
<K`zan> OK, I'll stick with ext3, that has been good over the years...
<radeux> Probably because they tried to change file types.
<radeux> That usually kills a reiser user.
<radeux> Yaaaay. My firefox is done installing.
<radeux> So does anyone know if apt-get has installation files for Cedega?
<radeux> Or, cedega CVS?
<AmyRose> Konqueror > Firefox
* AmyRose ducks
<radeux> I just want to play Windows games.
* kalorin` laughs
<AmyRose> Linux is not designed to play Windows games. Don't expect them to work.
<radeux> Well yeah.
<radeux> But I kind of have no choice.
<sep1318> i don't think cedega is in the repos. simple way to find out: search. :)
<radeux> That's the thing.
<hitmanWilly> radeux: cedega's sortta proprietary, the cvs source doesn't really work
<stratman4300> i think you have to get the .deb files from transgaming.com
<radeux> How do you know what kind of stuff apt-get gives you.
<biovore> cedega is a commerical product.. cost money
<kalorin`> cedega isn't free
<stratman4300> i would try wine   :)
<radeux> There's a CVS version that's free.
<radeux> But I tried it on a bunch of distros and never worked.
<kalorin`> radeux -> try adept package manager from the utilities area
<hitmanWilly> radeux: yeah, but its missing stuff
<radeux> I just want to play Warcraft III.
<radeux> Haha.
<biovore> true.. but the CVS is only the OpenSource stuff.. no close source stuff in it like Direct X emulation..
<leo> hi everybody!
<radeux> Hello~
<cWolfe> hi leo
<stratman4300> I know Warcraft 3 is supported by wine
<hitmanWilly> radeux: i think that works in wine iirc
<radeux> Then I guess I'll just get Wine then.
<stratman4300> runs pretty decently in my experience
<Druntar> hey guys
<Maxdamantus> If you run vmware player, in KDM, it opens a session for it.
<Druntar> problem
<cWolfe> hey druntar
<Druntar> linux won't boot
<cWolfe> :(
<Druntar> shows kubuntu splash
<Maxdamantus> If I press ctrl + alt + f9 right now, it goes to full screen Windows XP.
<Druntar> then cuts back to it then gives me a blank command line
<radeux> So how do you know if apt-get has what kind of stuff they have?
<Maxdamantus> Druntar, does it say anything on the command line?
<cWolfe> get to recovery console, and you can sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Druntar> nope
<radeux> Or maybe I'll just get vmware instead.
<Druntar> ok thanx cwolfe
<Maxdamantus> vmware ftw.
<Druntar> we'll try again here in a sec
<Druntar> brb
<Maxdamantus> Wait.
* biovore is running linux in a vmware on linux :-P
<Maxdamantus> If that doesn't work, boot back into Windows.
<stratman4300> question about vmware....   i know there is a free player, but does that let you setup virtual machines???
<abortd> how can i find out if my opengl is working properly?
<Maxdamantus> You can get some ext3 driver to use on Windows.
<cWolfe> Druntar,
<Maxdamantus> Then back it up with that.
<sep1318> radeux: i'd go for wine. in adept manager there's a search field where you can just type wine or w/e, and it'll come up with the related packages
<lclhst> free doesn't let you install servers
<lclhst> er, player
<biovore> stratman4300: just install the vmware-server.. its free
<radeux> Alright, thanks sep.
<lclhst> only the server
<kalorin`> use the free server
* hitmanWilly never thought he'd hear that on this channel :)
<kalorin`> and yes it does
<kalorin`> also there's other things like vbosx
<kalorin`> vbox
<stratman4300> alrighty.... thanks
<lclhst> eeeek, vbox
<kalorin`> I use vmware cause that's what we use at work so I figured I'd play iwth it
<lclhst> the ugly step sister
<cWolfe> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf    is what i should have typed
<Maxdamantus> What exactly is vmware-server?
<kalorin`> it's the server
<Maxdamantus> Is it like the equivalent of Xorg?
<kalorin`> allows you to set up and install vmware images
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<cWolfe> vmware server doesnt need X
<kalorin`> little window app that lets you say this box get these options
<cWolfe> player does
<kalorin`> ok boot it
<kalorin`> and so on
<cWolfe> server you need a liscence
<kalorin`> license is free, register for email
* kalorin` shrugs
<lclhst> anyone here played with freenx/nomachine?
<kalorin`> vmware.com -> products -> free virtualization tools
<kalorin`> I've heard tell though that the real shiznatz is xen
<kalorin`> but it wouldn't be so easy to do what I want to do with xen I think
<lclhst> xen is a complete hoser to install
<kalorin`> or maybe it iwll
<cWolfe> yeah, unisys is getting sexy with Xen
<Druntar> yay
<Druntar> back in linux
<kalorin`> yeah but preformance is great iwth xen I understand
<cWolfe> good
<kalorin`> ok nighty
<cWolfe> but we never solved your problem
<Druntar> question is adept supposed to ask for my password everytime I log in?
<Druntar> well I think I may have accidentally messed it up I'm going to try it again
<cWolfe> every time you use it: yes, every time you log in: no...
<Druntar> well when I log in it automatically pops up
<Maxdamantus> You probably had some root apps open.
<Druntar> ok so open konsole
<Maxdamantus> If you were running something as root, it will ask for the password on startup to open it again.
<Druntar> says run as root adept_updater '-session' '1010e1a71ba1b7'
<stratman4300> if a new nvidia-glx package is installed do i have to recompike the driver as well???
<sep1318> stratman4300: i don't think so, since that essentially IS the new driver....
<sep1318> tho i could be wrong
<stratman4300> thats what i figured too
<stratman4300> wasn't entirely sure though  :P  guess i'll find out
<sep1318> hehe yeah
<radeux> So uhh.
<radeux> Trying to install flash here.
<radeux> tarball or rpm?
<Druntar> ok resaved the backup of xorg.conf
<crimsun> why not use the flashplugin-nonfree package in the repositories?
<crimsun> ^ radeux
<stratman4300> you have an x86 system or amd64???
<nirmal> <K-Ryan>: its  a missing dependency and with apt i get error E:Could not find package libxalan110
<radeux> amd64
<crimsun> radeux: there's no Flash 9 plugin for amd64.
<K-Ryan> nirmal you have your repositories opened right?
<Druntar> redid the changes to xorg.conf making sure to not alter anything other then that one line. Question how do I know if I even have evdev installed to use it?
<DaSkreech> Hi crimsun
<radeux> I'm having problems with Adept Manager.
<nirmal> in the sourcelist
<radeux> Adept manager doesn't let me install anything.
<stratman4300> if you want the commecial plugins like adobe flash you'll have to use a 32 bit version of firefox
<DaSkreech> Or do a chroot
<K-Ryan> Yes nirmal
<radeux> Hmm.
<Druntar> cwolfe you still alive?
<radeux> Well can I get the free flash through apt-get?
<stratman4300> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28java%29%7C%28amd64%29
<stratman4300> try that link
<stratman4300> good instructions
<radeux> Okay.
<stratman4300> don't have to setup a chroot either
<nirmal> should i need to open them all
<Druntar> ok I relogged
<Druntar> and no problems
<Druntar> how do I know if it's using the right driver now?
<b0rt> hello all
<K-Ryan> Hello b0rt
<K-Ryan> nirmal I'm not sure what that package is in
<K-Ryan> hold on and i'll see if I can figure it out
<Druntar> ok says xorg.conf is now using evdev as mouse driver
<Druntar> guess I just take it for a test drive and see if it locks up?
* hitmanWilly is bored enough to be downloading a freeBSD vmware image
<Druntar> Ok, took it up to 2000dpi and it locked again
<Druntar> using the evdev driver
<K-Ryan> nirmal it's in the universe repository
<nirmal> actually when i update it i never get anything
<K-Ryan> have you done a sudo apt-get update?
<nirmal> now the universe packages are getting updated
<nirmal> i have opened them
<K-Ryan> or the Adept equivalent
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: No being bored would be downloading a BeOS R4 image broken up into floppy size bites
<Druntar> Is anyone still with me on this?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<K-Ryan> Druntar I'm listening, just it's beyond my help
<Druntar> lol ok
<Druntar> wonder what happened to wolfe
<K-Ryan> I know bits and pieces, I'm rather new to Kubuntu and Linux in general
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: it sounds like the mouse input is building up in the buffer and not being flushed properly
<K-Ryan> I haven't done anything super duper advanced but I know the basics and that's what a lot of people need help with so I stick around
<sep1318> I'm with you, K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Like what hitmanWilly said, I wouldn't be able to figure that out or tell you how to fix it
<Druntar> hitmanWilly you're speaking greek man
<K-Ryan> ;)
<Druntar> <-----wishes he was a super user
<Druntar> :(
<K-Ryan> From what I gather, your mouse is issuing too many commands and it's kind of getting backed up.
<K-Ryan> In simpler terms
<Druntar> that makes sense
<K-Ryan> Am I right hitmanWilly?
<hitmanWilly> more or less
<K-Ryan> *score*
<Druntar> any ideas on how to fix it?
<K-Ryan> That was my next question =)
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> normally that should get flushed, but it seems the driver is doing a really bad job of it
<K-Ryan> Oh well, always worth a shot...
<Druntar> .....:*(
<Druntar> I love this mouse
<Druntar> I don't want to lose it
<K`zan> Interesting, both fat16 and fat32 filesystem formats fail under 7.04 :-(
<K-Ryan> Don't worry Druntar, there's definitely a way to use it.
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: try taking the dpi down to a more reasonable level, ie 2000
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly, I think you need to simplify that a bit
<Druntar> it's highest is 2000
<K-Ryan> Oh, guess not
<Druntar> lowest is 400
<K-Ryan> I don't know what that is =)
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: try the lowest and work from there
<Druntar> it has hardware buttons that switch between 2000, 800, and 400
<K-Ryan> Don't mind me, continue
<Druntar> in 2000 it locks almost instanly
<Druntar> in 400 it's ok if I move really slow
<sep1318> try 8?
<nirmal> <K-Ryan>: it solved the prob
<Druntar> dot per inch
<K`zan> Takes for bloody ever to scan the disk too, sigh...
<K-Ryan> nirmal: Glad to hear
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: honestly, fixing this is a little beyond me, but at least you know where the problem is...
<Druntar> K-Ryan it's ok man I didn't know it either till I got into FPS games and realized it had an effect on my game
<nirmal> thanks for the help
<leo> im new to kubuntu (and linux), just a few days.... but im loving it!
<K-Ryan> Wouldn't it just be more of a sensitivity kind of thing?
<Druntar> I wonder if evdev is using different default dpis for the mouse
<Druntar> that could be the problem
<sep1318> K-Ryan: resolution of the mouse camera is proportional to how accurate/sensitive it can be. like the details you can pick out from a digital image
<K-Ryan> leo, what's up? questions? problems?
<sep1318> (methinx)
<Druntar> it effects response time from when you move the mouse to motion in the cursor
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: my creative fatal1ty worked fine and it went up to like 2400
* hitmanWilly prefers trackballs tho
<K-Ryan> Response time? I've never had a mouse that lagged.
<leo> K-Ryan, no problems by now, thanks.. just reading and learning... installing beryl right now.. so excited!
<Druntar> guess I'll be using windows a bit longer then......I need it for school.
<Druntar> it's response time and precision
<K-Ryan> Alright leo, if you have any questions feel free to ask, someone is bound to be able to help.
<Druntar> sep1318 hit it pretty much on the nose
<sep1318> :) thnx.
<Druntar> yeah beryl's not working for me :(
<sep1318> have you tried using another driver or mouse?
<leo> K-Ryan: thank you very much
<Druntar> I'm having all kinds of issues
<K-Ryan> I understand the precision, but the response time part sounds strange to me. Go figure
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: it has to do with how fast your mouse moves
<K-Ryan> Yes, sensitivity, no?
<DaSkreech> leo, K-Ryan : welcome!!
<hitmanWilly> at 1200 dpi, it moves twice as fast as 600, etc
<Druntar> hell it took me 2 days to install kubuntu and this comp isn't 3 months old
<sep1318> wow.
<leo> DasSkreech, thanks!
<K-Ryan> Yes, so it increases the sensitivity doesn't it?
<sep1318> congrats for sticking with it, Druntar
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech, welcome?
<K`zan> I may be waiting that long for it to scan the disks :)
<Druntar> I WANT LINUX
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: to Linux and Kubuntu
<Druntar> but need windows for school right now :(
<K-Ryan> You've got the wrong guy =P
<K-Ryan> But thanks =)
<DaSkreech> Druntar: Depends on how stubborn you are you can probably get away with Linux :)
<DaSkreech> Druntar: Dual boot is an option
<Druntar> lol this is true hold on let me try something
<K-Ryan> That's what I do
<Druntar> how do I log out without a mouse?
<K-Ryan> Erm
<Maxdamantus> Why do you need Windows?
<K-Ryan> ctrl+alt+delete
<Druntar> I go to university of phoenix online
<Maxdamantus> Druntar.
<Druntar> duh
<K-Ryan> then select restart/shutdown
<DaSkreech> Druntar: where are you now?
<DaSkreech> Oh log OUT
<DaSkreech> alt+F1
<K-Ryan> Oh, log out...
<Druntar> sorry K-Ryan my brain went stupid it's late
<Maxdamantus> Next time you boot up, Control Centre > Peripherals > Mouse > Mouse navigation.
<Maxdamantus> Enable mouse keys. :P
<Maxdamantus> Oh, actually, wait.
<K-Ryan> Wait never mind, you can do that in that menu too
<K-Ryan> It's alright Druntar
<Maxdamantus> Before you go, try "sudo cat /dev/mice"
<Druntar> waiting....
<Druntar> ok one sec
<Maxdamantus> And see if it outputs anything while you move the mouse.
<Druntar> thank god someone taught me how to use katapault
<Maxdamantus> That will make you aware if it's the Kernel, or X.
<K-Ryan> Haha
<DaSkreech> Druntar: Whooot
<K`zan> ok lets see if it makes it through partitioning without using fat16 or 32 for one of the partitions...
<K-Ryan> It never really caught on with me.
<DaSkreech> Might want to look at yakuake as well
<K-Ryan> I like going into menus and stuff
<Maxdamantus> Sorry, "sudo cat /dev/input/mice"
<sep1318> yakuake is very very handy
<Druntar> when you have no mouse
<K-Ryan> Yeah I know =P
<Druntar> you use katapault
<Druntar> lol
<sep1318> hehe yeah. or shortcuts to menus
<K-Ryan> I mean if I needed faster access to stuff or really did a lot more with Kubuntu, I'd probably use it
<Druntar> ok did that line and moved the mouse and nothing happened
<K-Ryan> But everything is within reach for the msot part
<DaSkreech> my mouse is waaaaaayyyy -----------------------> over there
<K-Ryan> Well it's getting a bit late and I have to get up early too.
<K`zan> I sure hope the rest goes faster than this partitioning, been at it for a couple hours now...
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Hope to see you around man
<K-Ryan> I'll catch you guys later, good luck with your mouse Druntar.
<Druntar> later K-Ryan
<DaSkreech> (assumes K-Ryan is a man)
<K-Ryan> Yeah I am =P
<Maxdamantus> Ok, It must be the kernel then.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<K-Ryan> Alright, see ya'
<Maxdamantus> So it hasn't closed cat?
<Druntar> just gave me a blank command line
<Maxdamantus> If it says something like user@localhost:/$ then it's closed it.
<Druntar> mouse isn't working right now though
<Druntar> should I log out and back in to get the mouse working then try it?
<Maxdamantus> If you want.
<Maxdamantus> Brb
<K`zan> Methinketh that 80G drive is going west, making a hell of a racket formatting...
<Druntar> ok logging out and back in doesn't fix it
<Druntar> so I'm looking at another reboot
<Druntar> to get the mouse responding at all again
<Maxdamantus> Yea, it'll be with the kernel then.
<Maxdamantus> Not sure if the drivers go before X, or after it.
<Druntar> ok what does that mean?
<DaSkreech> Maxdamantus: Drivers would have to go before *
<DaSkreech> software can't use hardware if it has no clue how to talk to it
<leo> wow! Beryls is amazing! :D How do I rotate the cube in 3D???
<crimsun> ctrl+alt+left arrow or ctrl+alt+right arrow
<sep1318> Druntar: methinx it means that there's a problem with the driver, or with the kernel module that the driver is part of.
<crimsun> you can customise it
<DaSkreech> leo: alt+ctrl+arrow keys
<Maxdamantus> DaSkreech, is /dev/input/mice outputted from the driver, or the signals recieved through the ps/2 or wherever it's coming from?
<DaSkreech> Maxdamantus: It should be a sim link see where it's pointing to
<leo> thanks DaSkreech and crimsum
<Maxdamantus> No, /dev/input/mice is raw mouse actions.
<Maxdamantus> Try it.
<DaSkreech> Oh wait.. yeah
<Maxdamantus> You can understand how it reads it.
<Maxdamantus> Are they raw signals inputted from the device, or computed mouse actions?
<Maxdamantus> I'll try watching it with my serial mouse.
<Maxdamantus> Later.
<Druntar> so yeah I guess I'm just left with no mouse for now
<Druntar> well I'm heading back to windows for a bit have a project due tonight
<DaSkreech> !find exercise
<Druntar> hey guys
<Druntar> back from windows
<ubotu> Package/file exercise does not exist in feisty
* DaSkreech wakes up and falls off his cahir
<DaSkreech> Waht?
<DaSkreech> Why do you need windows?
<K`zan> Looks like that drive may well indeed be bad, swapped it out for another and re-starting the install...
<Druntar> because my mouse works there and I have online classes that have projects due 2 days ago but I put off because I was trying to get linux to work
<Druntar> I'll have to coem back to linux once I turn this in
<Druntar> I'll still be in here chatting though
<Druntar> I haven't had the chance to get my windows stuff moved to my linux part yet
<Druntar> and class work is over here still
<sep1318> good luck with that, Druntar
<DaSkreech> !search exercise
<ubotu> Found:
<DaSkreech> Druntar: You can just mount your windows partition
<sep1318> that's not his rpoblem. his problem is his mouse.
<Druntar> see sep1318 understands me lol ;)
<sep1318> i try :)
<rudefyet> anyone know what font the default monospace font in kubuntu is linked to?
<DaSkreech> !info gdeskcal
<ubotu> gdeskcal: A desktop calendar featuring transparency with smooth alpha-blending. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.57.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<crimsun> rudefyet: DejaVu Sans Mono IIRC
<leo> I've just installed Beryl... how many desktop should i set up? 6?
<sep1318> leo: depends on how many you think ou need. i've only had 4. you can alwaus change th number
<Druntar> ok going back to linux brb
<leo> sep1318, ok, but each face of the cube isnt a desktop?
<Maxdamantus> 20.
<Maxdamantus> Yes, it is.
<Maxdamantus> If you have 6 desktops, it will be a hexagon.
<sep1318> exactly
<Maxdamantus> If you have 10, it will be a decahedron.
<leo> so, why do i have 24 right now? :S
<Maxdamantus> With 12, a dodechahedron.
<Maxdamantus> And so forth.
<Maxdamantus> Or however you spell it.
<K`zan> Partitioning works much better with a good drive :).
<Maxdamantus> Wait, no, a dodecahedron is 20 10 sided shapes isn't it?
<leo> you mean i'll have as many faces as the number of desktops i set?
<Maxdamantus> Yes, you will.
<sep1318> leo: you set up 6 desktops for each of your 4 defaults......beryl cubes work wierd like that.
<leo> ohh, ok, i understand now
<leo> sep1318, so, for each face of the cube i have 6 desktops?
<Maxdamantus> I use 4 desktops, beryl is laggy on my card.
<sep1318> no, leo. 1 face/desktop.
<sep1318> but you had four desktops before beryl, no? and then you set up the cube for 6? so each of the 4 got fractured into 6, = 24
<leo> sep1318, ok, so if i want a simple cube, i should set up 6 desktops?
<sep1318> no..1.
<sep1318> thought i'm not exactly sure, now that i think about it. the math with the cubes v the desktops before hand i'm fuzzy on.
<sep1318> the top and bottom faces usually aren't desktops, i don't think
<Maxdamantus> Woot! Finally got samba to work writable.
<sep1318> or they weren't for me, cuz i only had 4.
<Maxdamantus> Can run Windows in vm nicely now.
<sep1318> nice, Maxdamantus
<Druntar> linux hates me
<Druntar> lol
<sep1318> awww
<sep1318> lemme try this again, leo. slowly.
<sep1318> how many desktops did you ahve before turning beryl on?
<Druntar> ok I'm starting to wonder if I have evdev installed at all because with that change in the xorg.conf linux won't boot
<leo> sep1318, ok, im trying it too
<sep1318> that would make sense, Druntar.....tho in a bad way.
<sep1318> well, leo, my point was to figure out the math first, and then suggest stuffs.
<Druntar> well ok I tried that cat /dev/input/mice command, and it's picking up the mouse now
<Druntar> with the mouse working anyway
<sep1318> nice.
<leo> sep1318, ok... if i set 6 desktops, it appears 24 on the tray
<leo> if i set 1, it appears 4
<Druntar> it's setting the number of desktops on each side of the cube
<Druntar> how can I find out if I have evdev?
<Druntar> !evdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sep1318> it's effectively giving you that number of desktops per desktop, leo
<sep1318> so I'd go for the 1 -> 4 approach.
<Druntar> that will give you 1 desktop on each side of the cube leo
<leo> sep1318, ok, i can only use 4 faces of the cube, no?
<Druntar> leo what you're changing is the number of desktops per side of the cube
<Druntar> leo that's correct
<leo> Druntar, yeah, i get it now
<new> mais je comprend pas pourquoi sous l auztre session j ai cette lenteur d criture ds tous les programmes
<jlilly> anyone here running beryl that can help me out? It should take just < 1 min
<new> et impossible a configurer la vitesse , rien ne change ds la config clavier !
<jlilly> just PM me if you can help
<new>  j ai peu etre sans faire expr activ les touches lent quand j ai soulign du texte ds konqueror , la il m a poser une question , voullez vous activ les touches lente et j ai dit oui par erreur
<new> [07:40]  <new_> c est peut etre cela mais je sais pas comment remettre normal puis ce que  c  est arriv comme ca !
<sep1318> If you want six cube faces, set the number of desktops in K to 1, and the number of cube desktops in beryl to 6
<leo> sep1318, thanks a lot
<Druntar> Can someone please tell me how to determine if I have evdev in my system?
<sep1318> np, leo.
<sep1318> new, !fr
<leo> sep1318, great! :)
<sep1318> i'm at a loss, Druntar
<new> peut etre appluier sur plusieur touche ce qui a activ un racourci mais je sais pas le quel
<new> new = pepe
<sep1318> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Druntar> ok sep1318 I got one for you
<sep1318> hit me with it
<Druntar> how do I get bereyl to do anything lol
<sep1318> hehehehhe. what do you mean?
<Druntar> I installed it but none of the settings changes seem to do anything
<AmyRose> Druntar: You should install beryl-manager and then run it
<sep1318> are you running beryl-manager?
<AmyRose> it will give you a tray icon to control it
<leo> !spanish
<Druntar> no I think I got the simplefied kubuntu manager
<sep1318> there it is, then. I think it doesn't do much unless you're running it with it's emerald win-manager
<Druntar> ok opening adept now
<K`zan> great, made it through the install and now no mouse, which was working fine for the install, sigh.  Anything I can do about this?
<Druntar> or trying to
<Druntar> K'zan you can join me on the "my mouse doesn't work" bench
<K`zan> looks like no usb?!?
<sep1318> you might already have it if you've got beryl, Druntar
<Druntar> I grabbed the emerald theme manager is that it?
<sep1318> yeah, that'll help.
<Moisteh> sup guys
<Druntar> ok I have emerald themer 0.2.1 open
<K`zan> Druntar: I guess I'll have to, starting to think that going to 6.06 might be a good idea, LOTS of problems with 7.04 :-(
<sep1318> when you run beryl-manager, make sure the window manager is set to emerald, and you'll be good to go
<Druntar> I'm completely new to linux imagine how I feel lol
<Moisteh> i just finished making my ubuntu look just like a mac
<Moisteh> :D
<AmyRose> If you want to use KDE's window themes, you can install aquamarine and use that instead of emerald
<K`zan> usb core only, oy...
<Druntar> I don't think I can because of that stupid simplefied manager I downloaded
<A_A> when i open azureus the splash screen comes up and it loads everything, then the main screen comes up and then dissapears straight away. anyone know y it does that ?
<K`zan> Serial mouse doesn't work either....
<Druntar> ahhh I failed to get the beryl manager
<new> yes
<new> sorry
<K`zan> Anyone know what it takes to get a usb mouse working with 7.04?
<sep1318> that'd be the most of your problems, Druntar
<Druntar> ok my whole screen went white
<K`zan> Sigh, lets try ps2...
<DaSkreech> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<don_> keep restarting it will find it
<K`zan> Aha, same problem that existed with the beta, USB stuff has to be unplugged and replugged to work, surprised that didn't get fixed before they released this....
<don_> ther is a command to scan hardware i cant remember
<K`zan> Druntar: If your mouse is USB, try unplugging and re-plugging, looks like USB has real problems in Feisty :-(.
<Maxdamantus> don, what do you mean?
<Druntar> ok linux REALLY hates me
<sep1318> what now?
<Druntar> did that and it didn't fix it
<Druntar> opened the beryl manager and my screen went completely white
<A_A> my usb mouse works fine in feisty
<K`zan> Druntar: I think I am going to download 6.06,  Feisty has USB problems on all the machines here...
<Druntar> K`zan I may just do that myself
<K`zan> Dragging the machine out and unplugging all the USB stuff and plugging it back in every time you boot just SUCKS
<sep1318> I'm not really sure what to tell you, Druntar. Sorry, man.
<Druntar> Anyone know why beryl would make my whole screen go white and become nonresponsive?
<A_A> when i open azureus the splash screen comes up and it loads everything, then the main window opens and then dissapears straight away. anyone know y it does that ?
<don_> Ii had trouble usb, restart   or there is a command to scan hardware i read on a site
<K`zan> 6.06 really worked well, looks like Feisty is just not ready for prime time :-(, at least with USB.
<Druntar> hey Maxdamantus that cat /dev/input/mice picks up the mouse when it's working but doesn't when it's not
<don_> should not have to once it knows
<Druntar> I was wondering if there was a way to make sure I have evdev on my system
<sep1318> Druntar: it might be your video card...that's why I can't use beryl, since I only have 32mb of RAM on it...so everything is black since I run out of memory fast.
<ubunturos> amarok doesn't play audio CDs in 6.06?
<don_> I dont like resolution
<biovore> it should..
<K`zan> Is there a support channel for Edgy?
<Druntar> sep1318 that shouldn't be my problem I have dual nvidia 7800 GS vid cards with 526 onboard each
<Maxdamantus> This channel if for all.
<don_> all what?
<sep1318> ok. just throwin out an idea, Druntar
<K`zan> Maxdamantus: Are they planning on fixing Feisty's USB problems?  I've had a bug report filed for quite some time and no action on it :-(.
<Druntar> the only weak part of this system is that it only has 1 gig of ram
<Maxdamantus> No idea, I don't really know much about Ubuntu really.
<DaSkreech> K`zan: this would be it. Just mention taht you are a using edgy
<K`zan> AH, OK
<Maxdamantus> I'm used to all the manual Linux stuff.
<Druntar> I know sep1318 and I appreciate it
<don_> join the croud!
<Maxdamantus> Only started using Kubuntu so I could use sound. Couldn't get it working on Gentoo.
<don_> commands are different
<Maxdamantus> Most questions people ask here are plain Linux, not Kubuntu in-particular.
<K`zan> DaSkreech: OK, I'm dumping Feisty, I am NOT going to drag the machine out to unplug and replug every time I boot, bad enough on this box, but it is reasonably easy to drag out.
<Druntar> What is the best distro of linux for hardware recognition?
<don_> change cards?
<sep1318> Druntar: see if you can find out (thru adept or so) if ou have xserver-xorg-input-evdev installed
<sep1318> cuz that's evdev
<Maxdamantus> Druntar, it's about the drivers.
<don_> konopix
<b0rt> does any1 know a distro with c++ and/or java ?
<Druntar> I was thinking maybe I didn't have evdev installed which is why changing it in xorg.conf didn't fix the problem and why I couldn't boot into linux after changing it
<b0rt> compiler i meant
<don_> Knoppix
<Maxdamantus> b0rt, it's not the distro.
<b0rt> i mean liveCD sorry
<b0rt> or liveDVD
<Maxdamantus> C++ is compiled with GCC I believe.
<b0rt> omg
<Maxdamantus> And Java is only compiled at runtime.
<b0rt> yea
<Druntar> ok searching for xorg and evdev in adept installer comes up with no responses
<b0rt> yea interpreter or sth
<b0rt> sorry my english stinks
<sep1318> hmm...
<b0rt> for liveCD with adept?
<b0rt> i just want the name of the distro live
<b0rt> with gcc
<ubunturos> damn! kscd isn't playing audio CDs as well :(
<sep1318> Druntar: cuz i just tried "apt-cache search xserver-xorg-input-evdev" and it says its there.
<b0rt> xserver-xorg-input-evdev - X.Org X server -- evdev input driver
<Druntar> ok switched to adept manager instead of add remove programs but it crashed on me :(
<sep1318> ok.
<sep1318> just run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evdev" in a konsole
<Druntar> well at least the mouse hasn't died yet
<sep1318> if it's already installed, it won't do anything, and if it isn't, you'll get it.
<sep1318> good :)
<Druntar> ok adept manager says it's installed
<zerozero> is ther a command that I can run to flush the dns cache on my local machine?
<Druntar> so as long as I don't do anything that requires the mouse to move fast in linux I'm ok
<Druntar> and if I don't try to make it look the way I want
<Druntar> lol
<DaSkreech> Druntar: you'll probably fix that in a little while :)
<lespea> hey everybody
<sep1318> Druntar: take a look at this? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Logitech_mice_dapper
<K`zan> Gonna try updates before I trash Feisty, not expecting it to work, hasn't on this box :-(.
<zerozero> i would think ifconfig would have something but i don't see a parm for it.
<sep1318> zerozero: try this? http://www.tech-faq.com/flush-dns.shtml
* Druntar bangs head into desk
<sep1318> aww
<b0rt> any liveDVD comes with gcc?
<K`zan> Looks like PS2 is going to work...
<b0rt> or a hint/url about creating a liveDVD
<Druntar> system just chose to reboot itself and forced a check on /dev/sda3 which I believe is my swap partition before letting me reboot into linux
<sep1318> wow.
<Maxdamantus> Druntar, you can type "mount" in a terminal to see.
<Druntar> says it's already mounted on /
<Maxdamantus> That's your root partition.
<Druntar> ok
<Druntar> well it's been checked now
<Druntar> lol
<Maxdamantus> It has at least the top level file structure.
* Druntar cries
<Maxdamantus> (bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  nfstest  proc  sbin         share  storage  test  usr  vmlinuz boot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    opt      root  screenshots  srv    sys      tmp   var  win32)
<Maxdamantus> Brb.
<Druntar> I just wanted to change to a lighter more effiecient OS that I could tweak to look the way I wanted :*(
<Druntar> ok, I've given up on the mouse issue I'll just keep going real slow with it.
<DaSkreech> lespea: Hi
<Druntar> on to beryl
<Druntar> who can tell me why beryl made my screen go white?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Zbeebs] : lol losers
<Druntar> or help me get it up and runnin
<Druntar> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jay_> Timidity sounds "shaky" when I'm using guitar pro 5. Is there nething I can do 2 fix that?
<sep1318> good call, Druntar. I'm off. good luck with everything.
<zerozero> sep1218: thats looked promising but I don't have a file of that name or similar on my machine
<zerozero> arg, missed him
<K`zan> Do I need some special repository to get just plain mozilla or does that not exist anymore?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Png
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:DaSkreech] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | Kubuntu 7.04 Released!
<don_> I
<don_> It is fire fox now
<scrubb> Anybody out there?
<don_> ya
<K`zan> don_: Something is firefox now, but I doubt that it is the same as the mozilla my roomie uses...
<scrubb> I have a somewhat esoteric task...
<scrubb> I have dual monitors working fine (Nvidia geforce 7900 GS)...
<don_> I just got done reading about the upgrade to FireFox
<scrubb> One is an analog flat panel, the other is an old trinitron CRT
<paco> hi
<scrubb> I'd like to set the refresh rate of the CRT to 75Hz because 60 bugs my eyes...
<scrubb> But nvidia-settings won't give me the option...only 60Hz.
<don_> I just put Fire fox on 7.04 and read that
<paco> a question, ive installed ubuntu + beryl and i cant see all the effects but the cube, what can happens???
<scrubb> Can I force it through xorg.conf or some other means?
<paco> anyone know it ?
<DaSkreech> paco: How did you install beryl ?
<ubunturos> I have mounted NTFS partition, using Live CD of 7.04, but when I try to access it, it shows permission deined?
<ubunturos> where am I going wrong?
<lespea> if you mount a partition manually I believe that you can specify your user id to give yourself access like this
<lespea> -ouid[insert user id] 
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubunturos> lespea: a Live CD wouldn't require it, would it?
<Penel> hello hello
<lespea> dunno I've only used the live cd once :/
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: Note the part about write access above!!
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: ok
<lespea> oh; i was under the impression that you couldn't even read from it
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: See !ntfs-3g
<paco> DaSkreech ive followed a guide
<paco> Ive XGL+gnome
<paco> and all works ok, all the visual effects but the cube
<DaSkreech> paco: oh. You may want to ask in #ubuntu-effects then
<lespea> I have a mildy retarded ? -- in konversation how do you import the server list? -- it just shows the ubuntu one right now and no others :(
<paco> yes? ok
<DaSkreech> lespea: Press F2 i think
<DaSkreech> or F7
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: but it should read the NTFS without me going through the document
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: it isn't even reading the partition !
<A_A> whats an equiv to blackdown ?
<DaSkreech> you can click on add new and there will be more servers... I think
<DaSkreech> A_A: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: Yes it shoudl read. What is it doing now?
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: Permission deined!
<lespea> hmmm, yeah Das when I go to add new servers it's just blank o_O
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: is all what it says
<lespea> can you report what `cat /etc/mtab` is showing ubunturos?
<scrubb> can anybody help me with my monitor question?
<ubunturos> lespea: yes, one min
<lespea> k
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: When you try to do a ls?
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> did you try a sudo ls ?
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: no
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: ok, sudo ls works, thanks
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: try that and let me know if it works
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: ok unmount the partition
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: sudo ls; works
<DaSkreech> mount it the way you did before
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: I mounted it using sudo
<DaSkreech> and add -o umask=0022 to the end of the line
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: ok
<Druntar> on on the beryl support forums there is alot of talk about a white screen of death that sounds like what I got
<DaSkreech> you should be able to read it as yorself
<DaSkreech> yourself
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: umm, ok
<DaSkreech> Without having to bother with sudo
<Druntar> their workaround is to download 0.2.0 instead of the latest package
<DaSkreech> I may note that you CANNOT sudo cd
<DaSkreech> :)
<lespea> hmm; dask that's way better than my typically uid=[my user id]  -- why didn't i think about that before?!?!
<Druntar> problem is I don't know how to download a previous version
<DaSkreech> Druntar: used to be a black screen of death
<DaSkreech> Druntar: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> I think tis something like apt-get install package=versionnumber
<lespea> To select a particular version of the package, append =<version> to the package name: for instance, aptitude install apt=0.3.1.
<lespea> (*note I'm a big advocate of aptitude > apt-get)
<DaSkreech> lespea: Sure :)
<Druntar> one other quick question how do I get the clock to report in 12 hours intead of 24?
<avalon_> I'm having trouble with k3b. Everytime I start it, it tells me no mp3 audio decoder detected. I have libmad0 as it suggests, but it's not detecting. What else do I need to install?
<Druntar> I hate converting military time in my head
<lespea> druntar: (r)click on the time and then "Date and Time format"
<lespea> then goto time and dates
<lespea> it's in there
<crimsun> avalon_: did you install libk3b2-mp3?
<lespea> lol crim you beat me -- guess i shouldn't have typed it all out :P
<crimsun> strike like a ninja.
<Druntar> ok it says it won't change till I restart the app
<avalon_> That did it crimson
<avalon_> sun*
<avalon_> Thanks
<olesja> hi @ all
<Druntar>  ok mouse is out again
<lespea> Drun you may just have to restart X -- (I'm not sure I've never actually changed that before :O)
<insmod> i fixed a problem with laptops not shuting down and posted it -- is there anything else i should do?
<DaSkreech> insmod: pokesomeone in #ubuntu-devel
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> Can someone help me !? i really need help !!!!
<lespea> hey
<lespea> what's the problem?
<insmod> DaSkreech: will do
<ubuntu> Heum , i am new to linux , and i dont know how but my windows is fcu**** so now i cant get on it , but thats not my problem , i have 12 gb of music on my HD
<ubuntu> How can i make backup of it and then format my HD and install linux^
<ubuntu> (ps : sorry for the bad english i<m french )
<ubuntu> because im running on the live cd right now
<pag> ubuntu, maybe you'd like french channels better?
<pag> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> oh thank you!
<pag> no problem :)
<ubuntu> BUt if anyone can help me here itll be ok...
<ubuntu> Im half bilangual XD
<ubuntu> so? no ideas?
<lespea> well... I have very little experience with the live cd... so I'll just assume that it's layed out like the installed vresion
<lespea> next to the "start button" click on the computer icon and then media
<pag> you could mount the windows partition, and copy from there. Command is something like: sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mount/windows
<jay_> which channel can I go ask about timidity and alsa?
<ubuntu> ok once im in media what should i do lespea^
<ubuntu> ???
<lespea> do you see any icons in there?
<ubuntu> nop
<lespea> okay, right click on create a folder
<lespea> name it whateer
<lespea> oh, wait, does your windows partion take up the whole hard drive?
<ubuntu> it says access denied to *name of my folder*
<ubuntu> hummm
<ubuntu> i think so....=(
<lespea> do you have another hard drive?
<ubuntu> i use to have an external harddrive but i cant find it
<lespea> do you at least have a dvd burner?
<ubuntu> if i find it would it be usefull?
<stealth47> hello there.. help me plz.. can i ask how & where can i install java runtime invironment? tnx..
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> i do
<ubuntu> and i have DVDS
<lespea> okay, well I've never burned in the live cd but it should work
<lespea> click "start" and then multimedia and then k3b
<lespea> lets make sure it starts up first
<lespea> stealth: 1 sec
<pag> stealth47, iirc the package is called sun-java6-jre
<lespea> tnx pag
<ubuntu> k3b is working
<lespea> okay good
<stealth47> tnx pag.
<lespea> go back to the media folder and press F4
<pag> stealth47, you welcome :)
<lespea> then type sudo mkdir win
<ubuntu> ok , i have a kind of cmd windows
<lespea> yup
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ive typed it
<lespea> okay, do you know if you have a serial ata hard drive or ?
<ubuntu> sata
<pag> lespea, feisty thinks all of them are sata ;)
<lespea> oh ... lol thanks
<ubuntu> xD
<lespea> try typing sudo mount -tntfs /dev/sda1 win
<stealth47> hey.. i've already download the sun-java6-jre but its rpm file, how can i change it to .deb? cause i used Ubuntu 6.10 tnx.. any suggestions would be appreciated.
<Maxdamantus> -tntfs?
<pag> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 win  (rebember the space :)
<Maxdamantus> Put a space between the t and ntfs
<ubuntu> <<wrong fs type , bad option , bad superbloc ect... >>
<lespea> try /dev/sda2
<ubuntu> oh wait i<ll retype it
<lespea> actuall ywait
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> ?
<lespea> go `sudo fdisk /dev/sda`
<ayandef> If I want to send mail from my website is it enough with postfix or do i need sendmail installed instead?`
<lespea> then hit p
<Maxdamantus> I like "sudo su root"
<pag> stealth47, do you have Universe (and Multiverse?) reposities enabled?
<Maxdamantus> Means I don't have to prefix everything with sudo.
<Maxdamantus> Or just su root in my case, since I set a pass on root.
<lespea> yeah... but then eventually you'll do something as root that you'll regret ;)
<Maxdamantus> Like what?
<ubuntu> << the number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19457 theres is nothing wront with taht , but this is larger tahn >>
<ubuntu> now i go 2 choices
<lespea> rm -rf / home/user/dir
<Maxdamantus> I always have about 1 root terminal and 5 non-roots (at least)
<ubuntu> oh , no choices sorry
<ubuntu> kk
<lespea> hmm
<lespea> NO
<ubuntu> what^
<ubuntu> ?
<lespea> don't type that in i was talking to max
<pag> ubuntu, no, don't do that rm...
<lespea> lol
<Maxdamantus> Don't do the rm thing.
<ubuntu> oh...
<ubuntu> 2 late
<lespea> SORRY
<ubuntu> XD
<lespea> :p
<ubuntu> np
<ubuntu> :p
<ubuntu> haha
<ubuntu> XD
<Maxdamantus> Did it delete anything?
<lespea> he's using the live cd anyways...
<Maxdamantus> home shouldn't exist in the directory he's in anyway.
<Maxdamantus> Unless you're in /
<ubuntu> so what should i do now masterrr <3 =(
<Maxdamantus> And only root can remove /
<stealth47> tnx pag. more power..
<Maxdamantus> I wouldn't try rm -rf / though.
<lespea> heh
<lespea> so anyways, type q then enter to leave fdisk
<ubuntu> mi?
<Maxdamantus> :S This iso is being weird.
<lespea> yup
<Maxdamantus> I'll extract everything and make it again.
<pag> stealth47, if you have them enabled you should be able to install java by doing: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ubuntu> ok , done
<lespea> what kind of problems are you having with windows?
<lespea> out of curiosity
<ubuntu> like , 5 min ago , ive tried to install linux but like 5 sec after ive remember that i should back up my music
<ubuntu> so i cancelled the install and when i go back to windows it says << bad OS ex... >>
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ubuntu> and now im kinda sad cuz i dont want to loose all ma music
<ubuntu> D=
<stealth47> tnx gap.. it works..
<lespea> how far into the install did you get?
<ubuntu> ....1%?
<ubuntu> but it was formating my HD before i think
<ubuntu> but it was still 1%
<ubuntu> XD
<lespea> hmm
<lespea> yeah...
<DaSkreech> pag: That should break some stuff
<lespea> well your partition table is probably gone for good
<lespea> you can %try% to fix it...
<ubuntu> ...=(
<lespea> do you have your windows disk?
<ubuntu> no not right now...
<don_> make it a slave and read from another drive and save your music
<ubuntu> i have some old back ups of my music in dvds but its only 7-8Go im at like 12 - 13 now
<pag> DaSkreech, pardon? what should break?
<lespea> well, if you do get it, you can go into a "repair console" during the initial part of the installer where you can type `fixmbr` and `fixboot` to *maybe* fix it
<LinkCanabico>  don_ second that
<DaSkreech> pag: Feisty thinking everything is SATA
<ubuntu> mmm
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> think....ill ... just...
<lespea> he'll need recovery software if his partition tables are gone
<lespea> plus, he doesn't have another hard drive :(
<ubuntu> install linux and re-dl my 5 go of music...
<don_> thats what i always do in a mess
<ubuntu> =/
<LinkCanabico> ubuntu use a live cd to check if the info is still there
<ubuntu> im on the live cd...
<don_> get windows to fixboot
<ubuntu> i dont have it right now
<don_> at command promt
<ubuntu> thank u very much evry1 but i think ill just format all the shiznit and re-dl 4 go of music...
<ubuntu> =(
<ubuntu> BUt hey ! thx evry 1 you rock =D
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Is it NTFS ?
<ubuntu> duhhh
<ubuntu> i think
<lespea> np... good luck?
<ubuntu> LOL
<ubuntu> ya :p
<ubuntu> for sure
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-P
<ubuntu> XD
<DaSkreech> !search recovery
<ubotu> Found: password, recovery, recovery cd
<lespea> i format my partitions in fat16.... i'm nastalgic like that :P
<ubuntu> XD
<ubuntu> :P
<ubuntu> wowwww
<DaSkreech> There is a tool thing you can apt-get that might be able to recover it
<ubuntu> na im 2 lazy..................
<lespea> DaSk.... he doesn't have a backup harddrive -->can those burn from cd to dvd/cd or do you need an external source first?
<DaSkreech> lespea: Yeah
<ubuntu> anyway
<lespea> ?
<DaSkreech> cna someone do an adept search for recovery
<DaSkreech> I'm on Vista. I'm trying to find the name of the software
<ubuntu> ill be back later to tell u how my kubuntu install have been ??? =/
<ubuntu> LOL! vista =(
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<LinkCanabico> pleas no vista LOL good luck
<DaSkreech> Not my choice
<lespea> bacula, gddrescue, mondo,
<ubuntu> *DO NOT WANT*
<ubuntu> ya =(
<ubuntu> any linux fan wouldnt install vista...
<ubuntu> i guess
<ubuntu> LOL
<lespea> testdisk
<lespea> those are the only relavant ones
<don_> Vista did nothing to interest me
<ubuntu> it sucks
<ubuntu> lol
<DaSkreech> Testdisk!!
<DaSkreech> that was it
<don_> It seemed slow
<ubuntu> espcially for gaming , lags evrything because it takes all youre ressource lol
<DaSkreech> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<DaSkreech> thre we go
<ubuntu> so i should download testdisk^
<ubuntu> ???
<don_> Needs 1 gig ram to run
<DaSkreech> apt-get install testdisk
<lespea> gddrescue - the GNU data recovery tool
<lespea> that one bad?
<ubuntu> can i download it even if im on the live cd
<ubuntu> ?
<lespea> seems more graphically inclined
<ubuntu> ( ya and takes 2 gig to run normally lol )
<don_> got amother drive?
<ubuntu> fuck no =(
<don_> another
<don_> 2 dvd
<ubuntu> yup
<don_> oh oh
<lespea> i'm installing both of them right now (testdisk and gddrescue)
<ubuntu> thx lespea!
<pag> ubuntu, yes you can install on livecd, but it eats RAM, so watch for packet size
<ubuntu> my gosh u guys r helpfull !
<ubuntu> >,<
<stealth47> hi, can anyone help me, i've installed Chikka V4 on Ubuntu 6.10 but it doest start? should i need to reinstall it?
<lespea> ~2.5 mb unpacked (but i may have had dependencies already installed)
<stealth47>  hi, can anyone help me, i've installed Chikka V4 on Ubuntu 6.10 but it doest start? should i need to reinstall it?
<ayandef> Does anyone know what I have to have configured in order to send phpmail from my domain?
<stealth47>  hi, can anyone help me, i've installed Chikka V4 on Ubuntu 6.10 but it doest start? should i need to reinstall it?
<pag> stealth47, try to start it from terminal (konsole), it might give you some error message
<stealth47> help me plz
<lespea> WOW that testdisk is awesome!
<stealth47> ok tnx
<lespea> i've found a new friend :D
<ubuntu> LOL
<ubuntu> so i should intall testdisk ^
<ubuntu> ?
<pag> ubuntu, yup :)
<LinkCanabico> lespea does it work with ntfs?
<ubuntu> kthx ill do it right now!
<lespea> well, I don't know if that's gonna allow him to burn the files to a dvd though (without a place to temp store them)
<lespea> yes link
<pag> LinkCanabico, atleast it installs libntfs9 as a depency, so yeah, probably it works
<LinkCanabico> ok Thanks
<leo> how do i set a wallpaper for each side of the cube?
<lespea> wtf... gddrescue is installed but it's not in my path?
<lespea> lol
<stealth47> hey pag.. ur right, it says i've some dll missing or corrupt, it also says i need to reinstalled it? but its the same, i reinstalled it but nothin's change?
<jean> hello
<jean> i want to change the name of my pc
<lespea> hello jean
<pag> stealth47, are you running it through wine?
<jean> but i cant!
<stealth47> yeah
<ubuntu> ok everything is extracted
<stealth47> i run it through wine
<ubuntu> do i run testdisk_win.exe^
<ubuntu> ?
<lespea> okay, do you still have that console open?
<lespea> testdisk_win.exe?
<ubuntu> thats one of the file ive extracted in the win file of testdisk
<ubuntu> hum no my console is not open wait
<ubuntu> now it is
<jean> it says "the default gateway ip  adress is invalid"
<lespea> wait, how did you install testdisk?
<ubuntu> ive download it
<lespea> online?
<ubuntu> and ive extracted all the file
<ubuntu> yeah
<lespea> :/
<lespea> lol
<ubuntu> but its not installed yed
<lespea> sorry my bad b4
<ubuntu> YET
<ubuntu> XD
<don_> Where you get it ? I would not mind it
<lespea> in the command window try this: `sudo aptitude install testdisk`
<PolitikerNEU> does anybody know how I can get metisse running under kubuntu`
<pag> stealth47, hmm.. winehq doesn't even find that software.. only thing I can quess, is that you should find those missing .dll's somewhere.
<Cnl_Delta> test disk is ok.. didn't save my partition table though
<ubuntu> couldnt find anay packade whose name or discripion matched test dicsk blah blah blah
<stealth47> ok i'll try.. tnx pag
<Cnl_Delta> sudo aptitude update
<Cnl_Delta> sudo aptitude install testdisk
<jaims> hello
<Cnl_Delta> it works from a livecd too
<don_> hi
<jaims> im trying to upgrade my kubuntu edgy to feisty
<lespea> cnl - can you go from testdisk to a cd/dvd w/o another hard drive?
<don_> so?
<jaims> in adept_manager, the button 'full upgrade' remains disabled
<ubuntu> its doesnt work it says it says it doesnt find a file called testdisk
<Cnl_Delta> if you got 2 cd drives i think so
<ubuntu> ( the file ive downloaded is called testdsk-6.6 )
<lespea> okay, that's what we're trying here :/
<don_> Get iso
<jaims> i think it is because when trying to 'fetch updates' there's a source that fails...
<lespea> can you post the url where you got that from?
<jaims> http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<don_> I got ubuntu upgrade but not Kubuntu ?
<ubuntu> http://files4.majorgeeks.com/files/7dfbfb4a386b98740005488c55f5ccbe/drives/testdisk-6.6.win.zip
<lespea> jaims: open up konsole (alt+f2 then type it in) and go `sudo apt-get update` to see what's failing
<don_> It works on ubuntu
<jaims> ok
<jaims> lespea: thanx
<lespea> yup
<jaims> im gonna try
<don_> just burn a cd
<pag> ubuntu, you don't have universe enabled, that's why you can't install it through aptitude
<lespea> oh its in universe?
<Cnl_Delta> ahh have ya enabled the repositories in the package manager ?
<jaims> wait
<ubuntu> universe^
<ubuntu> HOW DO I INSTALL THE UNIVERSE =,(
<Cnl_Delta> universal and multiversal need to be available
<jaims> now the dist upgrade tool seems to work...
<don_> good
<lespea> first, get a REALLY big hard drive :p
<ubuntu> loll
<lespea> ubuntu: type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<don_> I need to get a list of all thes commands and what they do
<Cnl_Delta> 5 Gigs is plenty for basic ubuntu
<Cnl_Delta> until you add on media playback
<pag> ubuntu, you don't havee to install *universe*. Universe is just a place, from where you can install packages (so called reposity)
<DaSkreech> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> install the universe that's pretty good
<lespea> every line that starts with #dep -- delete the #
<ubuntu> << kio (ksycoca) : error : no database available KCrash : aplication kaate crashing >
<ubuntu> pag : kthx xD
<lespea> hmm
<lespea> try
<lespea> ubuntu: type sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<lespea> otherwise you get to learn how to edit in the command shell :D
<ubuntu> same error
<pag> lespea, I think there's also a graphical way :)
<lespea> is there? :p
<LinkCanabico> ubuntu use vi
<lespea> it's <i>usually</i> faster my way ;)
<pag> lespea, iirc there's option in adept
<ubuntu> *BRB IN 30 SEC JUST GOTTA GO WUT TIME IT IS *
<lespea> hmm hold on... i'll check
<ubuntu> re
<ubuntu> 4 am here rofl
<ubuntu> fuck im tireddd
<pag> lespea, in adept: adept -> manage repositories
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubuntu> think ill just install kubuntu and re-download a pard of my music guys
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> XD
<jaims> nah
<jaims> it gets stuck
<jaims> 'distribution upgrade tool'
<jaims> downloading file 33 of 45, 99%
<ubuntu> Anyway
<ubuntu> thank you evryone!
<LinkCanabico> ubuntu gl
<ubuntu> Have a good night [[
<ubuntu> =D
<don_> you to
<lespea> :( yup
<LinkCanabico> you to
<lespea> good luck
<ubuntu> thx for all the help
<ubuntu> yeah!
<ubuntu> ill be back tomorrow to tell you my story
<don_> ok
<pag> jaims, disable 3rd party repo's
<ubuntu> my name will be : ar53n ( email ar53n@gamerarmy.com ) ciao!
<lespea> heh okay
<lespea> later
<lespea> which file is it failing on?
<jaims> and even worse, /var/lib/apt/lists/lock cant be blocked when i try to sudo apt-get update...
<jaims> :-(
<lespea> oh, do you have the update mangaer open?
<jaims> i exited
<lespea> is anything else open?
<jaims> nope!
<Cugel> Okay, I have a question. Is there a (simple) image viewer/editor that has a red eye removal tool? Picasa has it but I like something simpler. Krita and the gimp don't have one.
<lespea> :/
<biovore> ps ax | grep apt
<jaims> :)
<jaims> i cancelled the distro update, thats why
<lespea> Cugel - will a tut for gimp to remove red-eye do?
<jaims> warned me that it could get non stable
<lespea> ah
<okapi14> hi to all
<Cugel> lespea: I know about that tutorial. In short: no, thanks!
<jaims> hi
<lespea> lol
<biovore> if apt is lock.. you could remove the apt lock file :-P
<lespea> sry, I just normally use gimp
<lespea> hey okapi
<jaims> apt-index-watch?
<Cugel> Maybe a plugin for gwenview or something? It seems krita used to have one but it's gone.
<lespea> hmm dunno sry
<okapi14> I have this error everytime I use Smb4k" Smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)  smbmnt failed:1" Anyone has idea how to fix this?
<leo> anybody? help about beryl...
<jaims> bye all
<biovore> running nvidia graphics leo?
<leo> biovore, yep
<biovore> you follow the install procedures for everything?
<leo> biovore, i've installed beryl and it's working well
<biovore> oh ok.. cool
<leo> biovore, but i dont know how to set different wallpapers on each side of the cube :(
<lespea> bugel: digikam has a utility to reduce red eye (i just tried it)
<lespea> *cugel
<blekos> does anybody can help on that msg ror: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found
<blekos> ?
<blekos> what should i install?
<lespea> just right click on one of the pics you want to adjust and go edit
<lespea> it's under the menu fix
<biovore> leo: I don't know if you can do that right now..  I have tried as well here, but had no luck..  If it can do it, it might have to do something with the multidesktop check box in beryl menu
<pag> blekos, may I ask, what are you trying to do?
<biovore> there is a desktop integration issue there..
<K`zan> Trying to run adept and KDEsu will not accept the password, works fine as an su in a terminal - suggestions?  TIA
<Cugel> Yeah just tried digikam. Not the simple image viewer I'd like to use but still.
<leo> biovore: ok, i'll see if i can find it
<lespea> ?
<leo> biovore, thanks
<lespea> what's too complicated about it?
<lespea> lack of icons/pictures?
<biovore> K`zan: KDEsu uses your user password (you user has to have sudo permissions as well)
<blekos> i'd like to install kbackup, so i do ./configure
<blekos> and get the above message...
<K`zan> biovore: doesn't work with *any* valid password :-(.
<biovore> did you set a root password?
<K`zan> Including mine :-(.
<K`zan> biovore: yes, doesn't work with that one either
<K`zan> "Conversation with su failed"
<jaims> hi again
<jaims> :)
<K`zan> re-install adept?
<biovore> well setting a root password sometime breaks things.
<K`zan> biovore: Works fine on this box...
<K`zan> "sometimes" :-)
<biovore> what is it you tring to run as root?
<jaims> the thing is that http://es.archive.ubuntu.com can't be reached when sudoing apt-get update
<K`zan> biovore: adept off the kde menu.
<jaims> i guess there are too much people trying to upgrade their systems
<biovore> hmm intressting..
<pag> blekos, you need some -dev packages. I don't remember which ones
<K`zan> Wonder if kdesu has problems...
<biovore> that should work.  I know setting a root password on some of the older version broke printing and sometimes busted kcontrol pannel access
<lespea> blekos: try `sudo aptitude install qt4-dev-tools`
<biovore> K`zan: in a shell you can su to root
<K`zan> biovore: Yes, no problem.
<biovore> K`zan: then run visudo and check the sudo permissions
<lespea> blekos: and also `sudo aptitude install libqt4-dev` (or combine them if you haven't done it already)
<stealth> hello.. where can i find the global settings? cause i want to automatically detect my printer on the network.. help me plz.. tnx
<pag> lespea, I doubt it's qt4:  "Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0)"  it should be less that qt4
<biovore> have they put qt4.2 in the repos yet..
<lespea> oh, lol sorry
<lespea> good catch pag
<blekos> wow, this 110 mb
<K`zan> biovore: just add the user in question to that?  Works fine for the other user.
<pag> blekos, maybe libqt3-headers
<biovore> K`zan: or user group
<blekos> i'm allready downling the qt4
<biovore> I think people in admin can sudo
<lespea> ctr+c
<biovore> add all you administrator users into the admin group
<blekos> can i interrupt the download smhow?
<lespea> ctr+c
<K`zan> biovore: will see what she has, thanks
<blekos> and how i remove the downloaded files?
<lespea> if you aren't really pressed for space don't worry about it ;)
<blekos> i aint really, but I'd like now...
<lespea> k... i'll look it up unless somebody knows off the top of their head....
<pag> blekos, sudo apt-get autoclean
<pag> iirc :-/
<blekos> lol
<blekos> ok
<lespea> i think it's just clean
<K`zan> biovore: just added her to the admin group - that doesn't work either.
<lespea> clean
<lespea>           clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/. When APT is used as a dselect(8) method, clean is run automatically. Those who do not use dselect will likely want to run apt-get clean from time to time to free up disk space.
<lespea>        autoclean
<lespea>           Like clean, autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. The difference is that it only removes package files that can no longer be downloaded, and are largely useless. This allows a cache to be maintained over a long period without it growing out of control. The configuration option APT::Clean-Installed will prevent installed packages from being erased if it is set to off.
<lespea> sorry for tabs :/
<biovore> K`zan:  you have to log off then log back on for the user group settings to kick in
<Cnl_Delta> hi, whats the best torrent program for ubuntu
<biovore> ktorrent
<pag> lespea, ok. I'll try to remember that :)
<K`zan> biovore: Did that, rebooting to see if that works.
<lespea> yes, don't use azureaus (sp?) it crashes a lot
<Cnl_Delta> i'm on ktorrent now..
<biovore> reboot probably won't make a difference
<ozzi> 
<lespea> pag: though, I don't think it's the best idea because then it'll remove Everything... even stuff you may need latre == re-downloading :o
<K`zan> biovore: force a reset on everything that way :_
<ozzi> hi all
<biovore> K`zan: you can give it a try, but your doing a user level thing.. not a kernel level thing..
<K`zan> biovore: True, but neither one works :-/.
<pag> lespea, that's true, but if somebody asks the command, it's better to give the right one :)
<K`zan> biovore: Just going to add her to the file you specified earlier.
<biovore> K`zan: well kdesu uses user password (not root)
<lespea> agreed; was just sayin
<biovore> uses the sudo back end for authentication
<blekos> hm now i get the following Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check           your installation!
<blekos> but libqt3-mt is installed...
<biovore> so if you can't sudo, you can kdesu
<lespea> :/
<K`zan> biovore: I know, doesn't work with either though, roots or hers.
<hyper__ch> hiho, does Ubuntu by default make a cron that updates the slocate db? or is one to be added manually?
<biovore> also log in as the user and pop open a shell and type group
<lespea> libqt3-mt-dev
<lespea> try that?
<biovore> do you see admin in the list
<lespea> vim /etc/group?
<jaims> bye all
<lespea> later
<pag> blekos, if you're compiling, it's almost always the -dev package.
<pag> !compiling | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wedontneed> hi how can i understand that my ubuntu sees my nvidia 7300
<Cnl_Delta> there needs to an easier way to add repos
<biovore> sees you 7300?
<lespea> cnl -- one sec
<Cnl_Delta> sudo aptitude add-repo would be breat
<wedontneed> uses my nvidia card
<lespea> oh, like that?
<mike01gr> hi
<biovore> wedontneed: you mean using the nvidia driver?
<lespea> ha
<pag> wedontneed, glxinfo | grep -i direct  that check if you have 3d acceleration
<wedontneed> yes i mean it
<wedontneed> it says this
<wedontneed> direct rendering: No
<wedontneed> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<pag> wedontneed, it means you don't have drivers installed and/or enabled
<lespea> cnl: what about `sudo sed -ibak s/^#deb/deb/g /etc/apt/sources.list`
<wedontneed> how can i enable or install
<lespea> (i dind't proof that go easy!
<wedontneed> my card is geforce go 7300
<Cnl_Delta> thats a lot to type in
<pag> wedontneed, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<Cnl_Delta> sudo aptitude update/install seems intuitive for newbies
<lespea> well... copy paste
<pag> !nvidia | wedontneed
<ubotu> wedontneed: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wedontneed> ty
<K`zan> biovore: Works amazingly well when you add them to the right group :).
<biovore> hehe  I though that would be the problem..
<pag> hmm.. I probably should start to make more use of ubotu. It seems really useful :)
<lespea> ubotu?
<lespea> oh... <slaps forhead>
<biovore> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cugel> !ubotu
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why the resolution can't be fixed at 1680x1050 when using nvidia's driver?  i used nvidia-settings to set the res.
<lespea> monitor?
<lespea> (talking outta ass)
<lespea> :p
<Cugel> fulat2k: time to edit xorg.conf. You can manually add that resolution.
<fulat2k> Cugel: hmm... i believe i see the resolution in xorg.conf.  lemme double check.
<fulat2k> Cugel: iirc, nvidia-settings does save the proper resolution in xorg.conf as well.  unless it got fubar-ed
<homeytop> hi all - what is the name for the release for 2.6.17-10-386
<lespea> okay ? for everybody -- when the install goes all funky and the res. gets stuck at 800x600; is there an easier way to fix it than dpkg-reconfigure
<lespea> i look at xorg.conf and i see all the res. in there but I don't get why it won't use them
<pag> lespea, look at xorg's logfile. It usually explains why it's using that resolution
<lespea> tnx
<lespea> (still slow moving from Win to linux sometimes w/thought process)
<don_> I found the only way to correct resolution is to rotate different cards then it will adjust
<lespea> rotate different cards?
<lespea> you mean like physically swapping them?
<don_> graphics
<don_> ya it sure was easier
<wedontneed> i did this :sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common      then what will i do?
<pag> wedontneed, look at the link ubotu gave you
<wedontneed> k
<K`zan> OK, what am I missing here, I try to ssh into the new system and it gets rejected.  The system doing the ssh is in /etc/hosts.allow ?!?  TIA
<K`zan> Duhhh, ssh server :)
<biovore> K`zan: you have ssh installed
<biovore> apt-get install openssh-server
<don_> We tried all the other things for resolution and even screwed one copy of kubuntu then i traded cardsaround
<lespea> TIA?
<K`zan> TIA == Thanks In Advance.
<Alarm> |ericsson|, hoi amigos
<lespea> ah
<K`zan> :-)
<lespea> ? lo lwhat's that alarm thing?
<irrintxi> hola
<lespea> hola, como estas?
<binks_> !adept error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<binks_> ok ok how do unlock adept when its locking
<Wesselaar> does anyone know where i can find the libxine extracodecs for kubuntu 6.06?
<binks_> !adept-broken
<biovore> !universe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<biovore> libxine-extracodecs I believe is in universe or multiverse
<Wesselaar> i have enabled it but adept doesnt find it
<lespea> I like sending ppl here (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories) to have them just add all those + keys
<biovore> check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<lespea> cancel | allow
<Wesselaar> i will look at the link from ubotu, maybe it says something else
<|ericsson|> Alarm: hola amigo
<sivaji>  how to check my kernel version
<biovore> uname -a
<pag> uname -r  if you want just the kernel
<binks_> ok what is the best kubuntu web browser surely cant be firefox as i find it slow
<lespea> ?
<lespea> slow?
<biovore> konqueror works decent.. has problems on some sites..
<K`zan> sshing into the new box, I get "Permission denied, please try again.", what am I missing here (other than it is late and I have been at this all day :-)?
<lespea> you could try swiftfox
<lespea> edit /etc/ssh.conf and see if you're allowed
<binks_> takes an age to open up sometimes and crashes on some sites
<lespea> hmm
<biovore> K`zan: root is not allowed to login via SSH
<biovore> ^ I suggest keeping it that way
<binks_> is swiftfox in repos
<K`zan> biovore: That's it :-)!
<lespea> dunno
<lespea> hold on
<blekos> ok, that did the trick, now i have another question, can i delete the folder where i had the original files of the program?
<lespea> no
<lespea> konqueror is going to be the fastest (for the same reasons ie is the fastest in windows)
<lespea> maybe your computer needs more ram if firefox is "slow"
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ firefox
<lespea> how many extensions are you using?
<sivaji> (firefox-bin:5587): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<binks_> its has 2gb so not the ram
<_dennis_> I installed MS word and when I browse to the folder I can lauch and use it with Crossover...but when I rightclick on a textfile and try to open it with MS word i get this message 'KDEInit could not lauch', I also made a shortcut but this gives me an error message 'IOPL' not enabled ??
<biovore> firefox is just big..  get use to it..
<|ericsson|> binks_: there are way to try and speed up firefox if you're interested
<biovore> its cross platform and because of that its got alot of custom stuff.
<biovore> ^ Pre load ?
<lespea> firefox's language choices are horrible !
<lespea> imho
<binks_> |ericsson|: yes please
<biovore> could get iceweasel :-P
<lespea> heh
<lespea> dork
<lespea> :p
<biovore> debian is mad at mozilla people so they change the name of firefox in debian :-P
<biovore> to iceweasel
<lespea> more like mozilla is mad at debian ppl
<lespea> /semantics
<biovore> well its the classic MPL vs GPL
<|ericsson|> binks_: if you start up your Firefox and type in about:config in the addressbar (where you type url's)
<lespea> bickering == stupidty
<biovore> rgr
<binks_> |ericsson|: ok one that
<|ericsson|> binks_: Ok, now if you type in network.http.pipelining.maxrequests where it says "filter", and change this to 8 instead of the default 4
<|ericsson|> binks_: the you can do network.http.proxy.pipelining in the same way, change this from "false" to "true"
<lespea> i thought he was complaining about startup times / etc
<|ericsson|> lespea: I just saw "slow" firefox :)
<binks_> |ericsson|: ok done
<|ericsson|> binks_: third thing to do is network.http.pipelining, change this to "true"
<lespea> man i read into things too much :D
<Wesselaar> still cant find the libxineextracodecs with multiverse enabled in kubuntu 6.06
<binks_> |ericsson|: yep
<|ericsson|> binks_: are you running on ipv6?
<binks_> |ericsson|: looks like i should read up on firefox whats ipv6?? you lost me there
<lespea> you have to add medibuntu repos for that i think... here's a link [http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php] 
<lespea> warning: it's SLOW
<luapv> Wesselaar: check out this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-99259e1841e1e1262f4f71e0c72d5a51b3fb69e9
<|ericsson|> binks_: heh, now worries if you don't know, try network.dns.disableIPv6 and change it to "true" :)
<lespea> does anybody w/a sweat source know when medibuntu is going to get un-owned by the inet traffic?
<binks_> |ericsson|:  yep done gonna have to read about it still it one thing being shown how to make it faster but i like to no what im doin
<Alarm> |ericsson|, man instead of telling all the options give him a link :)
<Alarm> binks_,  if u need a fater firefox , upgrade ur internet line :)
<Wesselaar> luapv: i enabled multiverse universe but adept doenst show a libxine-extracodecs, weird...
<Daniwan> Ok, I dont know if this is ver Ubuntu related, but I am trying to either get pcsx to run a real playstation cd or to find a way to create a working image from a real psx cd.  Any suggestions?
<|ericsson|> binks_: IPv6 is an Internet protocol standard, it has nothing to do with Firefox in particular
<binks_> Alarm: i have 10 meg if |ericsson| wants to help let him why is it bothering you
<Cnl_Delta> hi which nvidia driver would go with a 7600GS nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<tarelerulz> For one I had hard drive upgrading to 7.04 fro kubuntu 6.10
<Alarm> do i seem bothered  ? i just said to to get a link with all the configuration of firefox, didnt say something bad
<biovore> libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse.. I just checked
<|ericsson|> binks_: Try to restart FF now and see if you got it faster..
<Alarm> Cnl_Delta,  both will do, some have issues with -new ,  i didnt. try them
<biovore> for feisty
<Daniwan> K3B Wont copy it "K3B does not copy CD's with multiple data tracks"
<binks_> the whole thing about linux for me is learning what can be done not just spent more to achieve
<tarelerulz> I can't seem to get berly to work . I have border when I run it. plus I don't see it in my menu I just see it settings
<Wesselaar> biovore: im running dapper
<johnt> I am having trouble getting k3b to burn a short home filmed mpeg1 to dvd so I can play on tv. D/loaded and installed all the extras that iI know about but still getting error/fail
<Alarm> binks_,  sorry for dissapointing u , but what u just said has nothing to do with linux. its firefox related
<Cnl_Delta> hmm k
<Alarm> it can be done under Ms also
<biovore> Wesselaar: oh.. different animal all together
<binks_> johnt: add a dummy file to the folder to make it burn more on the disc
<|ericsson|> Alarm: did you hear when I said that there is a kernel bug which is causing your problem?
<Alarm> yeap
<Daniwan> John, it appears to me that K3B is only good for writing MP3 to CD or copying data files to a new CD
<Alarm> btw, i dont remember man if u told me to try another removable flash/disk
<binks_> Alarm: i meant as a whole not just this conversation
<Alarm> i did try a usb stick and worked without any problem at all
<biovore> Wesselaar: will probably have to build from source.. no one runs a 3rd party mirror for dapper anymore
<Alarm> mounted it automatically
<johnt> binks: so give it a heap of crap????
<Wesselaar> huh
<|ericsson|> Alarm: I don't wheter to laugh or cry :)
<Wesselaar> LTS?
<biovore> Wesselaar: www.exinehq.de
<Alarm> |ericsson|,  my system just loves that /win5 dir :)
<Alarm> doesnt want to leave it hehe
<binks_> johnt: sort of i have the same prob with flashing firmware onto dvd players
<|ericsson|> Alarm: Certainly looks that way ;)
<biovore> Wesselaar: well in dapper the extra codecs wern't in the standard repos..
<Daniwan> No one has any ideas how I can take this orriginal real PSX cd I have and play it on my Kubuntu?
<lespea> no i
<Daniwan> The playstation is in the other room, I'd rather stay in here and play  lol
<lespea> has anybody ever run into drouble with fuse out of curiosity?
<biovore> Wesselaar: I think if all you doing is to get mp3 support working, you can try installing the gstreamer backends
<binks_> |ericsson|: that makes it much faster thanks alot
<Wesselaar> so i better stick with windows , i guess
<biovore> Wesselaar: or upgrade to feisty
<|ericsson|> binks_: nice that it worked...
<Alarm> Wesselaar, what is it man i wasnt paying attention
<tarelerulz> so any one else have beryl run and not put border on app and not let them use the apps
<binks_> johnt: a great site for dvd  is www.dvdhelp.com
<Wesselaar> thought that (k) ubuntu was easy, so the ubuntu homepage says so...
<Daniwan> Windows is much easier but to limited and slow
<binks_> sorry www.dvdrhelp.com
<biovore> Wesselaar: your using a version from early 2006
<Cnl_Delta> stay with windows if ya plan to be outdated
<Daniwan> Wesselaar it is
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  ubuntu is one of the easiest distros u can get
<Daniwan> Pop in the CD and boom you got Kubuntu
<Daniwan> use Adept to install stuff
<Daniwan> Just dont try to play games or use web cams  lol
<johnt> binks: the mpeg is only 90seconds long so two errors are shown   1 cannot transcode the file  2 do not know the file length I will go look at te link thx
<tarelerulz> biovore I think I would go to zoph.org for emulators.
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  u try to install xine codes but u dont find them in ur repo or what
<binks_> johnt: is the file already mpeg2
<lespea> http://www.stuff.co.nz/westcoast/4050150a10.html
<lespea> wow
<lespea> (sorry for unrelated stuff)
<johnt> binks: No!! mpeg1
<Wesselaar> Alarm: yes
<binks_> arr well you need to convert it to mpeg then auth the dvd to play it in a standalone
<Wesselaar> kubuntu dapper
<Alarm> for dapper ?
<Wesselaar> yes
<Alarm> ok
<Wesselaar> i guess the 3d party is not as LTS as the official mirrors.
<johnt> binks: So! How to convert then??
<binks_> johnt: look into avidemux and kmediastudio
<johnt> binks: So! How to convert then??
<biovore> Wesselaar: LTS is really ment for servers
<Techno_> Hello. I half did the fiesty upgrade but had to quit. Now KDE logs out every time I try to start linux
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hardwood> hi!
<Wesselaar> but it sucks when you installed dapper and cant find stuff to play mp3 and so on
<johnt> binks: Sorry wrong keys   OK then I will check them out too
<binks_> johnt:one sec ill get you a lnk
<Alarm> Wesselaar, and u searched for: libxine-extracodecs ?
<Techno_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Wesselaar> Alarm: yes
<hardwood> hi everybody
<Daniwan> Wesselaar, go to fiesty
<biovore> Wesselaar: there was a method, but its been so long I have forgoten.. I have mp3 and stuff going in dapper, but that was 2 releases ago..
<Wesselaar> feisty is just to buggy here
<Daniwan> ...
<Daniwan> I only found one
<Techno_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<biovore> Wesselaar: what about etchy?
<|ericsson|> Is there anyone here who's tried bongo?
<Daniwan> You need to patch VMWare
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-217592.html
<Wesselaar> also bugguy
<Daniwan> other then that feisty runs everything dapper and edgy did
<biovore> Wesselaar: no linux comes with mp3 support because of licensing issues..
<Cnl_Delta> k glxgears is a mess with nvidia-glx-new
<Alarm> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<Alarm> deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<Wesselaar> everyone uses mp3 , what a story....
<Alarm> do u have this in ur sources.list file ?
<Daniwan> Ok, just use adept and install kaffien
<Techno_> brb
<Daniwan> problem solved
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  ur problem is that u cant play mp3 or video files
<biovore> Wesselaar: well its a close propritory format..  technicaly we are suppose to pay royaliests on mp3..
<biovore> Wesselaar: but no one dose.. maybe microsoft..
<binks_> johnt:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936&highlight=tovid
<Daniwan> bio, only if you profit from selling something that uses MP3 encoding
<biovore> Daniwan: correct
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  as i said that the 2 links in ur sources.list
<Daniwan> The royalties are if you sell and profit from a program that encodes or decodes the format from what I understand
<johnt> binks: Cool thanks that should give me some help :-))
<Alarm> apt-get update
<Alarm> and install the xine codecs
<Alarm> and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Alarm> and done
<Daniwan> So something like Kaffien is a FREE program.. No profit, no royalties and should work on all Ubuntu releases no?
<Wesselaar> gstreamer...?
<tarelerulz> I use totem with the new gstream plugin .
<Wesselaar> ubuntu?
<Daniwan> But I still wanna hear what these supposed bugs are in fiesty?
<Daniwan> I havn't seen a single one
<biovore> Wesselaar: you search the forums for info..
<Daniwan> and I do alot of devel stuff
<Daniwan> servers, development...
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  also install libxine1 maybe its needed , just in case
<tarelerulz> I try to opon and mp3 and ubuntu 7.04 said would you like to download the package to play these files
<Alarm> and i dont think u will have a problem them
<Daniwan> If I can run Apache, PHP, mysql and a slew of other servers flawlessly what are you doing thats buggy?
<biovore> Wesselaar: just looking at the mirrors and package databases, I think you have to cheat and use the .nl mirror :-P
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19414/
<Daniwan> Ubuntu is the base of Kubuntu
<Daniwan> none the less it's all based on debian
<Alarm> Daniwan,  thats why i finally got to debian :)
<biovore> Wesselaar: its not on the US/britian mirrors
<Daniwan> I like Kubuntu, it's the easiest
<Wesselaar> nl mirror doesnt have the extra codecs for dapper either,
<binks_> Wesselaar: have a look at vlc it rocks
<Daniwan> I use Gentoo for my servers for different reasons
<Alarm> some few bugs that kubuntu has on kde dont exist on debian, and i must say its running a bit faster
<Daniwan> But I have like 4 boxes running
<tarelerulz> I go to distrowatch all the time and I don't seem debain on top the list.
<biovore> Wesselaar: nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  , do u ignore my lines man or what.
<Daniwan> 2 running gentoo, 1 running debian and 1 running Kubuntu
<Alarm> i pasted allready the mirror for multiverse repo
<Wesselaar> i think that kubuntu or ubuntu is just not as easy as the site mentioned
<Alarm> i give up
<Daniwan> The gentoo servers run great.  The debian server rarely crashes and when it does it's my dumb fault
<Wesselaar> me too
<Henning3> hi, does anybody know a usb wlan device, that support WPA2 on linux?
<Daniwan> The Kubuntu box only bugs out when switching KDE users to much
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  i mean i give up as u dont want to listen
<Wesselaar> tnx anyway
<binks_> tarelerulz: the list is made up mostly of people new to nix so the easy root will always be near the top althou saying that i still use *ubuntu on all my gear
<Daniwan> Which is a KDE flaw not in Kubuntu, Ubuntu or Debian
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  and kubuntu is easy. i dont think u sat on MS OS and learned and found out the first 1-2 days
<Wesselaar> just to much crap to get something working in linux
<biovore> Wesselaar: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly  and try using gstreamer backend
<Daniwan> Wesselaar not true
<Daniwan> lol pop in the live CD and reboot
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  even if it is so. if it works, it works forever...
<Daniwan> You'll be using Kubuntu in 5 mins
<Daniwan> Kubuntu is windows without the limits and bugs
<Alarm> like |ericsson|  usb drive
<Wesselaar> yep , without any "normal"" multimedia support
<binks_> Wesselaar: and vista is a shining example of every thing bad about windows even they admit its pants
<Daniwan> The ONLY problem is running games and or webcams
<Daniwan> :)
<Alarm> Wesselaar,  if u will read what we all wrote u , u will get ur mp3 support, but u dont seem to do what we all tell u
<Daniwan> Everything else is just like windows with the exception it works
<Alarm> Daniwan,  never had a problem with games under cedega
<biovore> Wesselaar: is the same thing with windows.. try getting media play or winamp to play flac's
<spawn57> does fiesty's kernel allow for ACLs on NFSv3 and NFSv4
<Daniwan> cedega??
<Daniwan> Sega EMU?
<Alarm> nop. linux game emulatero
<lespea> zsnes
<Daniwan> hmm
<Alarm> games supported: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<Daniwan> Well right now I wanna play my old FF7 games
<lespea> oh oops sorry
<binks_> epsxe rocks
<Daniwan> Thats my problem is I cant seem to get pcsx to run the freakin CD
<Daniwan> It wants a image on HDD
<Alarm> FF7 whats that
<binks_> so creat an iso
<Daniwan> Final Fantasy 7
<Daniwan> Only the best freakin game ever!
<Alarm> psx emulator ?
<Daniwan> yeah
<Daniwan> Got it
<Daniwan> pcsx
<Daniwan> It's working fine
<lespea> ff6 > ff7 :P
<jd823592> Hello all, I am trying to run UT2004 Linux Demo but i got stucked just after downloading the .gz file ... Always i try open or extract some archive files an error occures
<Alarm> hm.. i dont know, but if u dont find anything on linux, why not trying through wine ?
<Daniwan> FF6 was jap only no?
<lespea> no
<lespea> ff6 was american ff3
<Daniwan> hmm
<lespea> (for super nintendo)
<Daniwan> I've played 1, 5, 7, 8, 9, X, X2, 12
<Daniwan> 2 I never found
<jd823592> what can cause these ERRORS please?
<lespea> jd823592 ... go to the directory where the file is located
<Daniwan> 3 was jap only
<lespea> press f4
<lespea> yes
<binks_> latter all diy time have fun ps Alarm dont fall out with me we all do things differently thats the beauty of life :)
<Daniwan> 4 I dont think I found
<Daniwan> 5 was the one with the chick and the magitek
<jd823592> OK
<lespea> that's 6
<lespea> terra
<|ericsson|> Alarm: :))
<Alarm> :)
<Daniwan> Yeah
<lespea> that's 6
<Daniwan> Thats 5 I got it here
<Daniwan> :)
<lespea> umm
<jd823592> And what then?
<lespea> well then we're thinign of different games
<Daniwan> Nah Terra was the main char
<lespea> jd type : `tar xvzf [file name] `
<Daniwan> With King Edgar
<Alarm> Daniwan,  i really enver tried ps emulator , but whats this about: http://www.epsxe.com/ , u tried it
<Daniwan> and Kefka
<shinobi> does anyone have any information on using a SQL database (for example PostreSQL) as a backend to kontact/kaddressbook
<lespea> yeah i will bet you a thousand dollars that that's six
<Daniwan> epsxe doesn't install from adept
<lespea> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_6
<Daniwan> I'm not that great at patching things in myself
<Alarm> Daniwan,  so what ? install it from source
<lespea> jd any luck?
<Daniwan> It's a Playstation game not a PC game
<Daniwan> I have the orriginal CD's here
<Daniwan> Thats my problem
<jd823592> not finished yet
<Daniwan> the Emulator I have only has plugins to play images
<lespea> k
<lespea> are you still taling to me or to whom?
<lespea> lol
<Daniwan> And K3B wont create an image cause "K3B Does not copy CD's with multiple data tracks"
<lespea> i'm confused!
<jd823592> should there be these brackets? "[] "
<tarelerulz> I think you could rip the game and make an iso of it.
<binks_> Daniwan: there is a great tut n how to get epxse working on the forums
<tarelerulz> the psx iso are about 650 something small like that
<lespea> no... insert the .gz file where that is
<lespea> sorry for the confusion
<jd823592> ok
<jd823592> np ...
<Daniwan> I'd perfer if someone just knew a plugin for pcsx that played from cdr
<Daniwan> Or a program that could make the image
<Daniwan> K3B can not :(
<Daniwan> les then what was 5?
<lespea> dd?
<lespea> 5 was a jap-only game
<Daniwan> hmm
<lespea> but i hear it is the second-or-third best
<lespea> (of all of them)
<Daniwan> Ok, then I've played 1, 5, 7-12
<lespea> lol didn't you play te one w/terra?
<Daniwan> Yeah
<jd823592> tar: UT20004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<jd823592> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jd823592> tar: Child returned status 2
<jd823592> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Daniwan> I thaught that was 5
<lespea> that's 6!
<Daniwan> Yeah well that one
<Daniwan> I played it, I loved it
<lespea> :D yeah
<Daniwan> I consider it #2 though
<lespea> jd ... just start typing the file name and press tab so it completes it for you
<lespea> this way we know it wasn't a semantic error
<lespea> if that doesn't work type ls -l [file name]  and paste the results
<Daniwan> I think it was from best to worst... (7, 6, X, 9, 12, 8, X2)
<lespea> okay, i'll take #2
<lespea> X --> playable movie (but i still liked it)
<Daniwan> But 6 & 7 where both the bomb diggity  lol
<shinobi> so what is the best ps or ps2 emulator (is there such a thing?)
<Daniwan> I really hated 8 till I saw X2
<Daniwan> X2 is super stupid
<Daniwan> Lets change clothes yay!
<lespea> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Playstation_1_Emulator_.28pSX.29
<Daniwan> lol anyway this is getting to far off topic, dont wanna tick people off
<lespea> i never played x2
<_4strO> http://strasbourg.linuxfr.org/_detail/news/affiche_conf_ubuntu_a6_net.png?id=index&cache=cache
<Daniwan> Dont it's stupid
<lespea> k
<jd823592> lespea: unfortunatelly it behaves as if it was in dif. dir. cause TAB doesnt work
<Daniwan> Your Yuna, and the other 2 chicks.... They change clothes to build stats
<lespea> are yo uin the right directory?
<lespea> type ls and make sure it's there
<Jok3rs> Rofl
<Jok3rs> cant stop me
<Daniwan> even my gf said it was too girly to be called a FF game
<lespea> ?
<lespea> haha that sucks
<jd823592> in Konqueror yes and there I press F4 ... then in console i tried "tar...." it didnt work so i tried "cd /home/ubuntu" but nothing happened
<Jok3rs> cant stop me
<lespea> just type cd
<lespea> that will bring you home
<jd823592> ok
<lespea> then type `ls` and make sure you see the file there
<lespea> (or cd to the directory it's in)
<lespea> also helpfull tip: `cd -` brings you back to the last directory you were in
<jd823592> i do see it
<jd823592> cd - works as cd ..?
<lespea> okay, files are case sensitive so make sure you are typing the case right
<lespea> yes `cd ..` goes up 1 directory
<blekos> i'd like to install libdar but is not available in the repos any suggestions?
<Daniwan> les for installing from that last link you sent... "Cant find ia32-libs"
<Jok3rs> cant stop me
<Daniwan> :-\
<Daniwan> I copied and pasted the commands for the AMD64 install  (As thats my chipset)
<lespea> hmm :/ dunno i've never used it before (i just have the guide in my favs and remember seing it htere)
<lespea> are you using the 64 bit edition of linux?
<jd823592> wow .. a different errors :)
<Daniwan> Yeah
<lespea> woo!
<lespea> oh
<FrankX> cd ~    should take you HOME
<lespea> then i dunno lol
<jd823592> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<jd823592> tar: Skipping to next header
<jd823592> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<jd823592> tar: Child returned status 1
<jd823592> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Daniwan> Kubuntu for AMD64
<jd823592> seems as if it was corrupted
<lespea> try `file [file name] `
<lespea> and yes, it's probably corrupt
<Daniwan> It runs 32 and 64 bit at the same time it's freakin sweet
<lespea> is there an md5 hash where you downloaded it?
<Daniwan> Gotta love this cpu
<lespea> heh yeah
<jd823592> tar: file: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<jd823592> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jd823592> tar: Child returned status 2
<jd823592> tar: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: Not found in archive
<jd823592> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<lespea> FrankX: yes ~ is a shortcut for home, but if you omit it then its the same
<Daniwan> I HIGHLY recomend getting an AMD Sempron if your not to familiar with linux.  So you dont screw yourself out of anything
<lespea> yeah there's an error there
<lespea> hold on
<Daniwan> You can use all the high powered 64bit apps AND you can run any legacy 32bit's you might need if theres no 64bit avail
<Daniwan> The Sempron processor had both instruction sets built in
<lespea> wget http://data.unrealtournament.com/UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<jd823592> lespea: btw.: can you recommend me some docs to learn how to use terminal from
<lespea> type that to download it in the console
<Daniwan> les, is that one for me?
<lespea> sure!
<jd823592> ok
<lespea> no dani for jd
<lespea> http://www.proprofs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8478
<lespea> best guide ever!
<Daniwan> I think maybe I'll just go pop the CD in the PS2
<Daniwan> lol
<jd823592> THANK YOU ... now i am downloading
<lespea> dani try this "lsb-qt4-ia32"
<lespea> no idea if that's it or not :/
<lespea> aptitude search ia32 --> there's a couple of them in there to try :)
<lespea> np jd
<lespea> anyways -- i'm fricken tired as hell so i'm gonna goto bed (4:30 here!)
<lespea> gl everybody
<lespea> tul
<lespea> ttul
<Daniwan> Oh well, as always it was fun chatting here.  Ubuntu community rocks!!  See ya later I'm off to play some final fantasy
<blekos> i'm trying to find a complete system tool with gui...so far no luck, bacula seems to complicated to install, so is there any good tutorial for having backup with tar?
<dettoaltrimenti_> does using a dynamic CPU frequency ever slow down your computer?
<frojnd> hm that's strange I compile kernel and I still got 2.6.20-15-generic
<Sandeepc> is anyone NOT sleeping around here to help me out please?
<pag> !ask | Sandeepc
<ubotu> Sandeepc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sandeepc> got it
<kraut> moin
<Sandeepc> help with nvidia, !!nvidia gives instructions for ubuntu, i need help with kubuntu
<Cnl_Delta> hi, how do i remove xine? it seems to have unbalanced my soundchip (Realtek 52xx)
<pag> Sandeepc, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<Sandeepc> pag: how do i know my nvidia card is not of the 'nvidia-new' type?
<pag> they added one more?!
<Sandeepc> pag: oh am not sure
<pag> Sandeepc, what card do you have?
<Sandeepc> pag: yes they did, glx, new, and legacy
<Cnl_Delta> i think new is for the 8x series
<Sandeepc> pag: 7600gs
<pag> Sandeepc, you should do well wiht -glx
<Sandeepc> Cnl_Delta: hmm, thanks i guess so
<Sandeepc> pag: ok i'll go ahead with that then, thanks
<Sandeepc> pag: btw, kernel common is already installed
<Sandeepc> another thing, do i need to do the source-o-matic thingy for feisty too?
<pag> Sandeepc, yeah
<Sandeepc> coz i guess it has most commonly required repos, no?
<pag> Sandeepc, did you do a clean install?
<Sandeepc> payes
<Sandeepc> pag: yes
<_dennis_> when I point over an icon with my mouse a small window pops up, how can I turn it of
<jd823592> lespea: are you still there?
<_dennis_> *lauch icon
<_dennis_> launch
<pag> Sandeepc, then you probably should.. afaik it add couple of useful repos
<Sandeepc> pag: ok
<Sandeepc> pag: what do i need to do once i have downloaded the driver?
<pag> Sandeepc, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Sandeepc> pag: anything else?
<pag> although I've noticed it messes up the system by default
<Sandeepc> pag: ??
<Sandeepc> pag: messes up?
<pag> sou you probably want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -philg xserver-xorg
<pag> Sandeepc, not sure... it done so for me
<Sandeepc> pag: ok thank you, i will enable the 'thing' once its done downloading the driver
<pag> Sandeepc, sorry: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Sandeepc> pag: what is that for?, reconfiguring the X incase i screw it up?
<pag> Sandeepc, yep :)
<Sandeepc> pag: cool, is that '-phigh0 important?
<Sandeepc> '-phigh0*
<Sandeepc> '-phigh'*
<pag> Sandeepc, it make things automatic :) otherwise you may have to answer lots of quit hard questions
<pag> this way you have to answer only about resolution and driver iirc
<Sandeepc> pag: oh ok, i'll remember that, thanks for helping me out, i'll get back to you if you dont mind, later on
<pag> Sandeepc, IF X doesn't launch, you should install irssi (textbased irc-client) it'll make asking for help much easier ;)
<_dennis_> how can i disable the tooltip on the launch icons, I already deselected 'enable tooltip' and 'disabled tooltip effect' in the appearance < style settings??
<blekos> i have manually installed a program, how can i remove it?
<alexicon> hello people, i need help with fsck
<alexicon> my computer keeps failing the fsck, has been for like 4 months. finally have time to try and do something about it
<pag> blekos, go to directory where you had perforemd ./configure etc. and type sudo make uninstall
<alexicon> fsck dies with exit status 8
<alexicon> i cant tell where its failing tho. says something about an unresolved uuid
<[Flux] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376257&highlight=fsck+exit+status+8
<[Flux] > alexicon
<alexicon> cheers
<[Flux] > go to that page
<Sandeepc> pag: ok i'll remember that too, although it'll take some time for me to get used to the cmd line IRC client, thanks
<jd823592> Hi all, does anybody know how to extract content of GZ archive by Konsole? what parameters have to be set
<[Flux] > tar xvf
<[Flux] > then the file name
<jd823592> ok
<jd823592> thx
<[Flux] > i think thats right
<[Flux] > im very tired right now lol
<blekos> pag i get a msg No rule to make target `uninstall'
<[Flux] > blekos what are you trying to do?
<eske> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jd823592> xvf doesnt work
<[Flux] > try tar -xvf
<blekos> uninstall kbackup
<jd823592> to me it seems it still expact *.tar file
<pag> blekos, that means that programm doesn't have that option. you might like to read readme-file it might have some suggestions
<blekos> i c
<blekos> isnt there any program to "monitor" files during installion?
<[Flux] > what program is it blekos?
<blekos> flux it's kbackup
<jd823592> Flux: it seems it made a difference but it still doesn't work
<eske> if i want to upgrade my system, do i have to write apt-get dist-upgrade?
<[Flux] > http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/42444-how-open-tar-bz2-tar-gz-file.html
<jd823592> thx
<Linux_Galore>  71.8% of users mainly use KDE (factoid from 2007 opensuse user survey)
<[Flux] > blekos try sudo apt-get remove kdbackup
<[Flux] > if you havent' already
<jd823592> FLUX is it possible that the problem is that it isnt TAR.GZ but RUN.GZ?
<[Flux] > yeah that could be
<[Flux] > one second
<[Flux] > try gunzip filename
<[Flux] > filename being the run.gz file
<jd823592> ok i will try
<jd823592> THX
<[Flux] > ok
<harzi> hm, i just installed mythtv to kubuntu and it seams to work for video, audio and so on, but not TV... I canot watch live-tv nor already recorded tv (from previous debian-etch installation). calling mythfrontend with verbose loging, i see that it cannot connect to the mysql-database
<harzi> trying again myth-video, it *can* connect...
<jd823592> i have lunch now but i would appreciate if i could ask you few more quest. when i am back
<[Flux] > i might be here jd823592
<[Flux] > im getting sleepy lol
<[Flux] > but others are here to help lol
<blekos> i tried it with aptitude but no lack
<blekos> what i did is to search for kbackup and manually remove the files...
<[Flux] > try sudo apt-get autoremove
<alexicon> [Flux] : i dont get this... it doesnt actually suggest how to fix the problem cept for this kernel patch.. so is there nothing actually wrong with my disks, this is just a ubuntu problem?
<[Flux] > if you remove its dependencies first
<[Flux] > alexicon no clue, fsck isnt something i mess with lol
<alexicon> if i install this patched kernel is it going to ruin my nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules etc?
<[Flux] > never messed with custom kernels either, so i really don't know
<[Flux] > im a bit of a linux newbie myself
<[Flux] > alexicon, what is your kernel version?
<[Flux] > default kubuntu?
<alexicon> 2.6.17-11-generic
<alexicon> yeah
<[Flux] > in console type fsck -l
<alexicon> i remember all the hassle of setting up beryl and nvidia stuff, how it all balanced together, seems upgrading the kernel would destroy all those dependencies
<[Flux] > fdisk -l
<alexicon> oh
<[Flux] > yeah making sure i typed that right
<alexicon> ok
<[Flux] > did it say anything?
<alexicon> yeah shows me all my partitions
<alexicon> all 11 of them
<[Flux] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395272&highlight=fsck+exit+status+8
<[Flux] > try that thread
<[Flux] > its a bit more detailed, and has a fix
<alexicon> ok cheers
<[Flux] > i think it might be what you need
<[Flux] > are you running fiesty?
<alexicon> nope edgy
<[Flux] > oohhh
<[Flux] > hmm i know your problem is fixed in fiesty
<alexicon> orly?
<alexicon> hrm
<[Flux] > yeah
<alexicon> ive been meaning to upgrade
<[Flux] > well this is a good reason too lol
<[Flux] > im 99% sure it will fix your problem
<alexicon> doing that dist upgrade causes problems for me tho, i usually go for a fresh install, just havent had the time for all that
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> hrm
<[Flux] > but like i said im kinda newbie
<[Flux] > may wanna ask in #ubuntu
<alexicon> guess i could test it by booting into another distro
<alexicon> if it happens in every distro its my disk and not ubuntu//
<alexicon> ok thanks for your help flux :)
<[Flux] > no problem
<[Flux] > good luck :)
<alexicon> :)
<jd823592> FLUX are u still there?
<jd823592> gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<bulwynkl> howdt all - anyone know why I don't seem to be able to install Nvu (or kompozer) on my laptop (7.04)?
<jd823592> [Flux] : this is the err gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<[Flux] > corrupted file maybe?
<[Flux] > is there a md5 checksum for it?
<thingy> jd823592: what is the output of "file UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz"
<Sandeepc> i just installed the nvidia driver and my resolution is very low, can someone please tell me how do i increase it?i am using widescreen
<|ericsson|> does anyone know the name of the theme manager package?
<jd823592> Md5 might be somewhere but i dont know what to use to MD5 the archive
<raxiv> |ericsson| - beryl + emerald should do.
<jd823592> thingy: how did you mean that?
<Sandeepc> i just installed the nvidia driver and my resolution is very low, can someone please tell me how do i increase it?i am using widescreen
<|ericsson|> !fixres | Sandeepc
<ubotu> Sandeepc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thingy> jd823592: type in "file UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz" and paste the output to let us know what type of file it is
<jd823592> how can i encrypt something into the MD5
<jd823592> ok
<Sandeepc> |ericsson|: thanks
<jd823592> UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: gzip compressed data, was "UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run", from Unix, last modified: Fri Sep 24 12:39:12 2004, max speed
<|ericsson|> Sandeepc: Hopefully you'll find what you need there..
<raxiv> jd823592: http://md5encryption.com/
<alexicon> ok this is weird
<alexicon> so i followed what that last post showed to me
<thingy> jd823592: Its a gzipped archive and if your getting the unexpected end of file msg, you've got a corrupt file. Download it again
<alexicon> and apparently the drive with the uuid failure is my boot partition
<alexicon> but it still boots despite the problem
<jd823592> It is the 2. time ... from different source
<jd823592> ok i will try ...THX
<Sandeepc> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<detto> I accidently deleted some files that i need for x to run- is there any way for me to get wireless internet access in the terminal? I usually use kwifimonitor
<[Flux] > detto you could always load up the live cd
<[Flux] > and mount your harddisk, and reinstall the missing apps
<detto> i tried that Flux, but actually the live cd i have has no program to connect me to wireless internet
<detto> as far as getting it from the live cd itself, Flux, the file I'm pretty sure i need, xorg-server-i810 isn't on the cd
<[Flux] > hmm
<[Flux] > are you on the live cd now?
<detto> I'm on the command line now
<comodo> can someone help me every time i try to download somthing from konquer it dont allow me to open it with anything but kwrite
<astan> hello folks. i've been running kubuntu edgy on my laptop happily for a while, should i upgrade to feisty? is it just s/edgy/feisty/ in apt.sources and dist-upgrade? should it be painless?
<crimsun> detto: um, I know for a fact that that deb is on the cd
<pag> comodo, rightclick -> save as :)
<crimsun> detto: it's called xserver-xorg-video-i810*deb
<comodo> lol thanks
<jd823592> FLUX: when running from LIVE CD (without install.) are there all programs that are available on the cd?..... I ask because i would like to have KDEV but it is not possible to install it as package now...will that change with installation
<detto> crimsun- this is the ubuntu 7.04 live cd, I get the error "E: Package xserver-xorg-video-i810 has no installation candidate"
<detto> crimsun and before that it says "Package xserver-xorg-video-i810 is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<crimsun> detto: check your md5sums
<[Flux] > jd823592, yes it will
<Sandeepc> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<detto> crimsun ok how do I do that, and what does that mean
<jd823592> so if i install from LIVE than it will get available
<[Flux] > thats correct
<[Flux] > you may have to get it from adept package manager
<[Flux] > which is easy :)
<marbug> I have an old backup from my ubuntu, and I want to set it all back on the disk
<marbug> but which directories and files may I not copy?
<jd823592> [Flux] , does the msg in IRC get red (in Konversation) when your name is included or how do msgs get colored?
<[Flux] > i dont use konversation sorry
<jd823592> ok np
<[Flux] > and jd823592 sorry to say im off to bed
<[Flux] > good luck and you can always search the forums or ask in here or #ubuntu
<jd823592> Thank you for your help ...good night
<Snakez> hello....how I get back grub ?? I have instaled windows yesterday and I have lost dual boot windows with my ubuntu
<Lynoure> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lynoure> Snakez: see there.
<Snakez> tnx :)
<Snakez> seems difficult
<Sandeepc> can anyone please help me in getting restricted formats to be played on kubun feisty?, the help in factoids is always for GNOME and not KDE
<wedontneed> hi i cant install my nvidia driver can someone help me?
<amigrave> does kubuntu saves the MBR before installing grub ?
<jtt> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jtt> amigrave, dont believe it does but you can
<jtt> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amigrave> jtt: thanks
<jtt> amigrave, learn as much as you can about grub it is a very important piece of linux   and can save you if you blow away the MBR etc.
<jtt> i always keep a boot floppy in my machine in case something blows the MBR that way I can always boot any of the several OS's I have in the machine with the floppy
<amigrave> jtt: I like grub a lot (compared to lilo) and I often use it for rescue with advanced option but in my case I want to virtualize the computer of the company I'm working for (fed up to bring it at home everyday) this computer runs windows but I installed kubuntu on it a while ago. Now I want to restore the windows MBR before virtualizing
<jtt> amigrave, ok search for  the phrase   writeraw  on google it shows how to  save the MBR to floppy
<jtt> think it is read or  write  raw
<jtt> amigrave, just googled   save mbr   and the first hit seems to be what you can use
<amigrave> jtt: I know I can "dd" the first sector, but it's too late. This is why I was wondering if the kubuntu install process (or grub itself) was saving the MBR before overwritting it
<jtt> actually there are several  save  MBR  items, one is a wizard  looks good
<jtt> amigrave, if you have another windows machine you can dd that one and use that MBR to restore
<Sandeepc> if i install the gstreamer plugins in kubun, will the formats play in amarok n kaffeine?, or are the gstreamer for gnome?
<detto> how can I install a package from a cd in the terminal? do I need to mount the cd?
<amigrave> jtt: yeps but I have not ;-) Hope I can fdisk /mbr from freedos but I'm afraid to do this on this computer :)
<Sandeepc> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<blekos> could u tell me how i can make a FULL system backup using tar?
<LjL> blekos: some days ago someone mentioned    tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /     and others confirmed it would work
<sorsis> where should i contact if i want to help with ubuntu?
<eljak> hi anybody familiar with how would i share my internet connection with my mobile phone via bluetooth?
<aldin> i would like to make #kubuntu-CC how do i become admin of that?
<comodo> can you set kubuntu where if you double click somthing it wont try to open it twice??
<|lostbyte|> comodo, yes, turning off single click :)
<peewee> hallo zusammen
<peewee> ich hatte vor einiger zeit das problem, dass die datenbank von adept gesperrt war
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<peewee> mit einem befehl 'config...' konnte man das problem wieder aufheben
<peewee> wie heisst der richtige befehl?
<BluesKaj> !de | peewee
<ubotu> peewee: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dragony40> alguien habla ESPAOL en esta sala?
<BluesKaj> !es | Dragony40
<ubotu> Dragony40: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ninHer> ;-)
<ninHer> me too
<Sandeepc> !es | Dragony40
<axel> ni hao! somebody speak chinese???
<LjL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> :)
<ninHer> hi does anybody speak lakota ?
<BluesKaj> mandarin?
<imagine> gotta love unicode
<axel> orange
<BluesKaj> !mn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> :)
<ninHer> perhaps Mega Natural .....something ?
<ninHer> :-)
<boyee> Hi all.How to use the wget to download all one site?
<boyee> the parameter is ?
<boyee> axel?
<boyee> are you chinese?
<BluesKaj> wget the URL in the CLI then add the deb address to the sourceslist
<ninHer> wget [option] ... [URL] ...
<ninHer> boyee: use man fron a console......better
<boyee> I use man but I cann't decide which one is I need.I use the wget -r -p -np -k www.xxxx.com/doc
<boyee> But I download all of them.It's not what I want,I only want the doc directory and it's subdirectory.
<mobtek> hmmm does anyone know where I set the kdm resolution? it's very low atm :)
<mobtek> !kdm resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sandeepc> !fixres | mobtek
<ubotu> mobtek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mobtek> thanks
<Sandeepc> np
<franky> hi!!!
<franky> i've a problem...i don't know how to play avi files on kubuntu.pls help
<franky> :-)
<mats> codein, player ect..
<mats> mplayer*
<mats> codeine*
<imagine> franky: you need to codec
<imagine> Kaffeine...
<imagine> not codeine
<franky> kaffeine doesn't work
<imagine> franky: get the codecs
<imagine> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<franky> i've installed vlc and the audio works but the screen is black
<Janco> Does it exist an mobile manager for sony Ericsson ?
<imagine> franky: have you read ^^
<Janco> working with bluetooth
<franky> yes tnx
<Janco> do you have a link to it?
* _StefanS_ is away: tidying my office..
<imagine> franky: so you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<deathplanter> kde sets wrong resolution although i've typed correct in xorg.conf. what's wrong?
<Cugel> Does anyone know where icon files for minimized apps (that is, the icons shown in the kicker) are located? I can't find them.
<imagine> Cugel: kmenu.png located if I remember in ~/.kde
<imagine> I'd suggest you search for kmenu.png within the ~/.kde folder
<Cugel> Yeah that one's easy. But for example the Amarok icon, the Thunderbird icon...
<deathplanter> what's called this annoying app that sets resolution in kde?
<_StefanS_> deathplanter: krandrtray
<|lostbyte|> lol
<deathplanter> _StefanS_: if i uninstall it, will resolution be read from xorg.conf?
<_StefanS_> deathplanter: should be in any case, but yes.
<_StefanS_> deathplanter: you might have krandrtray overriding
<|lostbyte|> deathplanter, both ways its read from xorg.conf..
<deathplanter> damnit,i can't find it anywhere
<deathplanter> are you sure you didn't do any typo writing its name?
<deathplanter> or maybe it's in some other packet?
<|lostbyte|> nope, its right.
<deathplanter> afk sec
<Sandeepc> my external hdd is not being mounted, it does get detected and kubun asks me whther to 'open in a new window' but no matter what i select, nothing happens. What should be done?
<|lostbyte|> Sandeepc, thats the way it has to be done, look in /media/
<deathplanter> _StefanS_: damn, i can't find this krandrtray.
<deathplanter> apt-get remove kradrtray doesn't really work
<sy135_> hi leutz
<sy135_> i've got a problem with jre 1.4
<sy135_> if it is started in mozilla mozilla is going to hung up
<dromer> damnit, I keep getting kernel panics (well that's what someone told me earlier it was) on feisty this week
<dromer> can someone help me find out the problem and how to fix it?
<_StefanS_> deathplanter: just quit it, so it wont start the next time you login
<fdoving> deathplanter: it's in the kcontrol package, so i guess you don't want to remove it.
<_StefanS_> don't really see the issue with krandrtray
<Janco> can someone help me with installation of a mce keyboard driver?
<spawn57> Janco: mce keyboard? the media center keyboard?
<FOAD> Hi.
<FOAD> Is it possible to change the minimized systray icons (in the kicker)?  How?
<Linux_Galore> FOAD: yes
<FOAD> Linux_Galore: thanks for answering my first question.  Can you help me with the second one?
<Linux_Galore> FOAD: moust over kicker then right click -> configure panel then arrangement, the icons resize to match the panel
<Linux_Galore> mouse*
<Linux_Galore> FOAD: change the panel size and that changes the icons
<FOAD> Ok thanks.
<erikja> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Linux_Galore> FOAD: might want to look at the appearance section then click on advanced, hide the applet handles
<spawn57> hi, is it posible for me to recompile the nfs module to enable acls?
<Linux_Galore> spawn57: I dont think nfs has anything to do with acl's
<spawn57> nfs3 and 4 support acls, ubuntu's kernel doesn't have'em enabled though
<Linux_Galore> spawn57: nope Im wrong nfs3 does acl's
<spawn57> Linux_Galore: learn something new everyday hehe
<athena> !acl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<athena> ...
<Linux_Galore> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Linux_Galore> wonder what the default version of NFS is on Ubuntu feisty ie do they use nfs4
<Tm_T> Kite_DH: mooh
<Kite_DH> Tm_T: 
<Linux_Galore> !package nfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package nfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbcb> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nbcb> how to unrar
<nbcb> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<mats> !bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<spawn57> !ninja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ninja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spawn57> !omgwtfbbq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omgwtfbbq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spawn57> ah well
<mats> !cybersex
<mats> ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cybersex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> spawn57: mats: behave
<mats> Tm_T: ;) sorry
<|ericsson|> When I try to force-reload/reload/start bind, I get rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused, all the time
<|ericsson|> /var/log/syslog gives me none:0: open: /etc/bind/named.conf: permission denied even though I'm running as root
<Tm_T> |ericsson|: check ownership of named.conf
<|ericsson|> Tm_T: -rw-r--r-- 1 bind bind 1611 2007-02-20 15:40 /etc/bind/named.conf
<Tm_T> interesting
<|ericsson|> Tm_T: you'd think ;)
<CVirus> w
<franky> hi!
<franky> i've a problem
<franky> when i open adept_installer
<mats> are you a problem?
<CVirus> test
<|ericsson|> CVirus: test worked
<franky> the program says that another program is using the packages
<franky> what do i have to do?!
<|ericsson|> franky: have you got it open in GUI?
<CVirus> |ericsson|: was testing dcop .. sorry :-)
<|ericsson|> CVirus: :)
<franky> ????
<|ericsson|> franky: are you writing commands on the command line or are you starting a program?
<franky> i'm starting adept_installer
<|ericsson|> franky: since you can't do both at the same time, i.e. if you have a window with adept open and run it from the command line at the same time, then it will fail
<franky> but i don't know the name of the other program!
<franky> how can i close it?!
<franky> i wanted to close it using the process list
<franky> but i don't know its name!
<amachu> hi
<amachu> anyone used kasablanca
<amachu> its not rendering unicode text prperly
<amachu> any other ftp client in kde, that render's unicode text properly
<imagine> franky: you either started apt- in command line or you close an other adept-installer instance by killing it which made the database to still be locked.. it's one or the other, really
<IdleOne> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<chijin> amachu: konqueror
<amachu> konqueror has ftp client
<amachu> ??
<chijin> yes
<imagine> amachu: of course, Kpart..
<chijin> just type ftp:// and your address
<franky> ok how can i close apt- in command line?!
<franky> pls hlep
<amachu> chijin: http://www.osresources.com/3_19_en.html
<ernie> franky - whats on your screen right now? as in are you running KDE or Gnome?
<amachu> chijin: go this help link
<amachu> thank u
<franky> kde
<amachu> :-)
<imagine> franky: why don't you explain us what you did instead of being as vague as the midget that walks down the street( sry there's actually a midget walking down the street hahah)
<franky> okok
<franky> sorry
<franky> i was looking for
<franky> codecs for kaffeine
<franky> and i read about ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ernie> franky - so you've got KDE running - did you run the Adept-Manager from your KDE?
<franky> i opened adept_manager
<BluesKaj> how does one connectto another pc using a mac address?
<ernie> imagine - nice one :)
<franky> and i lounched the installation
<imagine> ernie: hehe ;)
<ernie> franky - ok and what happened when you did that?
<franky> it worked but
<franky> maybe i've stopped it
<franky> and adept-manager closed
<imagine> I love the "it worked but" part
<franky> then i've tried to re-open adept-manager
<ernie> imagine: for sure :)
<shawn34> Does Kleansweep really work? How much can I trust it?
<franky> and it said that another program was using the back...of packages
<franky> something like that
<weedar> Is it possible to search through a tar file without untaring it first?
<ernie> franky - so it was open - you closed it - you're reopened it and then ....
<irvken> can I install google earth with adept
<aleksanteri> where's the kbfx conf file located at? the configurator doesn't really do what i tell it to do :/
<franky> then the program told me that another
<ernie> franky - did you Close it or have you just minimized it?
<imagine> database is locked .. don't know how to manually unlock it in Kubuntu, I guess it's __rpm.000
<weedar> irvken: yeah, use the medibuntu repository ( http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com )
<franky> yes
<franky> database locked
<imagine> franky: answers ernie's question
<franky> maybe it is
<ernie> franky - you had adpet manager running - then you closed it- then you re ran it and it says something else is running to stop it - What happened in between do you think?
<ajus> howto browse files on sony ericsson k608?  help pls
<stivani> franky: try this in a terminal window: sudo killall apt-get
<ernie> or didn't happen :)
<franky> ok
<aleksanteri> where's the kbfx conf file located at? the configurator doesn't really do what i tell it to do :/
<stivani> franky: and then try running adept again
<franky> i trie
<ajus> i try lsub, i get "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0fce:d017 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB K608i Phone".... how to mount it, so i can explore the files?
<imagine> franky: this is not windows, you seem to be new to linux and I'll give you this advice, we don't care that you did something wrong, we care on fixing it with you, so next time, explains what you did too screw your machine up, better you explain the steps you have made before making it happen, better and easier it will be for us to help you understand your box so you don't do it next time
<franky> ok
<franky> i'm sorry
<ernie> imagine: yeah - when you do yo uend up answering your own questions sometimes :)
<imagine> ernie: hahaha yeah :) I am speaking from experience ;)
<franky> i tried sudo killall apt-get
<|ericsson|> franky: It take practice to learn linux and experience comes from making mistakes and practice on fixing them
<franky> i know
<franky> :-(
<franky> i tried sudo killall apt-get
<ernie> franky: no probs - hey I spent a wee while trying to figure why my partitoner was seeing "another drive" with a 2048 byte sectors - the problem was the IPOD :)
<|ericsson|> ernie: :)
<franky> but doesn't work
<franky> i think apt-get is running
<franky> maybe i need a command to close it
<|ericsson|> franky: can you type: top
<ajus> help pls.. anyone...
<franky> but i don't know :-(
<ernie> franky: can you see it down in your task bar?
<stivani> franky: sudo killall apt-get should close apt-get if it's running :)
<|ericsson|> !ask > ajus
<franky> i trie again
<aleksanteri> franky: i don't see any other option than to restart X
<aleksanteri> unless there is some command to close apt
<|ericsson|> one way to go is to top, kill the PID for apt if it's running
<franky> how???
<ernie> was waiting for that :)
<|ericsson|> franky: you are in the terminal now?
<franky> yes
<|ericsson|> franky: ok, simply type: top
<franky> done
<ajus> :( ... bye
<franky> then??
<|ericsson|> franky: that should give you a list of processes running on your system
<franky> ok
<franky> it does it
<|ericsson|> franky:  can you see apt in that list?
<weedar> I think franky might still be running an adept-process, why not do a "ps aux | grep adept" in a konsole to see if that is the fact?
<aleksanteri> !asl | ajus
<aleksanteri> !ask | ajus
<aleksanteri> bah too late
<imagine> ahah
<franky> no
<franky> there is no apt
<ubotu> ajus: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. 
<ubotu> ajus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aleksanteri> :o ubotu was lagging
<franky> i don't see any apt
<imagine> what's the file that locks the rpm ?
<|ericsson|> franky: ok, press q to stop running the top overview
<imagine> wlel not the rpm but the package database?
<ernie> franky: did you try what weedar suggested - I'm running my adept-manager - and it shows up in there
<weedar> franky: if you write "ps aux | grep adept" in a konsole, do you get any output?
<franky> ok i trie
<franky> yes
<franky> something has gone out
<weedar> franky: join #spam and paste the output there  so I can see
<imagine> weedar: paste bin?
<weedar> ....or use a pastebin ;)
<|ericsson|> franky: ?
<franky> i need to be invited
<imagine> lol
<franky> i can't join
<aleksanteri> franky: http://pastebin.com/
<aleksanteri> paste it there
<aleksanteri> and give the url to the paste
<Alarm> franky,  sorry for telling u to repeat, but whats the problem ? :)
<blekos> hi, i bought a 320gb external hd, but it seems to be only 298gb, does it have to do with linux or smg?
<franky> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<Psychoss> salut francky
<Alarm> blekos,  it has to do with the companies
<aleksanteri> !en | Psychoss
<ubotu> Psychoss: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Alarm> selling trick
<imagine> po de francais
<Psychoss> hi
<Alarm> blekos,  they use basis10 and not 2
<asincrono> hi
<blekos> on the box says 1gb=1billion bytes
<weedar> franky: are you able to paste the output to pastebin?
<franky> Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<Psychoss> i read somewhere that i must change of graphic cards for ubuntu it's an prophet 4500
<aleksanteri> franky: use http://pastebin.ca/
<asincrono> where can I find a repository list for ubuntu?
<Alarm> blekos,  it has nothing to do with the OS
<Alarm> it has to do with the basis as a told u
<blekos> but aint supposed 2 b divided by 1024?
<tsdgeos> Psychoss: it should work, i had it on the past, the problem is that it does not has any driver so basilly you are left with bare minimum
<Alarm> for them . 1gb = 1,000mb . in the real world . 1gb = 1024mb ,
<imagine> blekos: they round it down
<Alarm> so if they give you 1gb its not 1024mb  :)
<ernie> franky: yep it seems pastebin.com is pasted
<franky> doneeeee
<Alarm> imagine,  its not a rounding
<aleksanteri> franky: give the url to the paste
<imagine> Alarm: ???
<franky> http://pastebin.ca/473870
<asincrono> Alarm: 1mb = 1000 b in Networks telecomunications world ... and 1024 in compubiers "binary" world
<Psychoss> ok what kind of g cards can i take?
<Psychoss> if i want change it
<Alarm> normally 1gb is = 1073741824kb
<jaims> hi
<aleksanteri> franky: seems normal
<Alarm> they give you 1.000.000.000 kb , which means less than a gb
<weedar> franky: "sudo kill 5432 5729 5824" :)
<blekos> again 320*24=7068, i should have 7.1gb less
<jaims> es.archive.ubuntu.com
<franky> ok i trie
<jaims> is the server off?
<weedar> or skipp that first one, 5432, it's just the notifier
<Alarm> their (companies) gb is 0.93gb but not 1
<asincrono> jaims: I can't update from that server eigther
<jaims> aha
<asincrono> ... ouch ... sorry for that english :S
<jaims> too many ubuntu people trying to update, i guess :)
<blekos> i c
<franky> nothing
<jaims> dont worry for english, mine not too god either
<blekos> how did u come up with the 0.93gb
<Alarm> blekos,  320 gb = 320.000.000.000 kb (in their world) , divide this by 1024 , 1024 , 1024 and u will get ur real gb
<asincrono> btw do u know where to find a repository list?
<weedar> franky: you are still not able to start adept?
<franky> no
<weedar> odd
<Psychoss> thx tsdgeos :)
<asincrono> Alarm: ... in the telecomunications world 1 Byte = 10 bits... and it's normal
<Alarm> deviding by 1024 , 1024 has basis 2 , 2^10
<blekos> u divide 3 times , for bytes, mb and gb right?
<Alarm> asincrono,  here its computer world. there are also 7bit byte machines running. so what ?
<Alarm> blekos,  correct
<blekos> ok got it
<blekos> damn them
<asincrono> 1k = 1000 in the "normal" world... and what?
<kekko_> hi all
<Alarm> asincrono,  in comp . science we dont have 10basis, but 2
<franky> nothing
<asincrono> but networks are not only computers
<franky> adept doesn't work
<Alarm> asincrono,  i dont understand ur way of thinking. its not me i inveted binary system
<asincrono> I try to say that there is two normal ways of count bits
<asincrono> telecomunications => 1k = 1000
<Alarm> blekos,  do the divisions finally get u ur 298gb ? :) if yes ur hd is ok
<asincrono> and computer => 1k = 1024
<asincrono> that's all
<blekos> yes there are...
<Alarm> sorry, for me that i study computer sciences , when someone tells me 1k , it means 2^10
<Alarm> and still 1 byte for me is 8 bits , unless we talk about ascii
<ubuntu> hiya
<ubuntu> Just got kubuntu
<|ericsson|> franky: how about restarting your machine? :)
<aleksanteri> franky: or X at least
<ernie> Alarm - well I hope I never owe you 1k dollars :) I'll be short 24 bucks
<franky> ok
<franky> i restart
<franky> it
<Alarm> franky,  adepts manager gui is a bit buggy , i did have also some problems
<franky> ok
<Alarm> like i was never asked again for a password , and such stuff and had to kill some processes
<franky> i restart
<Alarm> do so my son, come to the dark side
<dr_willis> Anyone else having issues with ktorrent crashing all the time?
<franky> hey
<franky> nothing has changed
<dr_willis> howdy franky
<dettoaltrimenti_> when I start X, I get this error popup- "Kdocker: no system tray found." am I missing a package?
<ernie> dr_willis : I've only used it under 6.10 and it seemed ok - I'm 7.04ing now
<dr_willis> ernie,  right - used to work fine for me. Now it seems to crash every 40 min or so
<imagine> franky: nothing has changed? what do you mean?
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<franky> i can't open adept
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<dettoaltrimenti_> franky- what does it say when you try to open adept?
<ernie> dr_willis - unrelated but I had a few lockups tonight just moving some big files around - very strange - although - I was doing "Other Stuff"
<BlackBsd> is there any way to install kubuntu from a running linux system?
<jaims> bye all
<franky> it says that another program is using the database packages
<imagine> franky: like I said earlier, better you explain, better we help, what is the error messahe
<dettoaltrimenti_> franky- did you try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<imagine> franky: hang on...
<dettoaltrimenti_> that should fix it
<franky> how?!
<amigrave>  /j #knoppix
<amigrave> ;)
<dettoaltrimenti_> franky- open the terminal, and type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and press enter
<Super_Cat_Frog_> hi - does anybody know what command kde issues when you hit the 'suspend' option of the logout menu?
<Super_Cat_Frog_> i want to set that as my default logout action
<Psychoss> is there something special to do to use a radius server on ubuntu?
<heinkel_111> omg what have they done to audio ripping in feisty :(
<imagine> franky: try this in commandline "apt-get clean"
<heinkel_111> they have taken away the Konqueror virtual falc, mp3, ogg folders?
<heinkel_111> they have taken away the Konqueror virtual flac, mp3, ogg folders?
<franky> Impossibile aprire il file di lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Super_Cat_Frog_> heinkel_111: can you not apt instal them from universe?
<heinkel_111> also removed KaudioCreator ?
<heinkel_111> I would not now how to fix that wiht konqueror
<Psychoss> kaudio creator is not fine?
<imagine> franky "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<heinkel_111> Super_Cat_Frog_: but maybe kaudiocreator is avaialble
<dettoaltrimenti_> franky "ps -e | grep adept" if anything shows up, type "sudo kill ####" where #### is the number next to the program
<Alarm> or type this: echo 16i[q] sa[ln0=aln100%Pln100/snlbx] sbA0D4D465452snlb xq |dc
<ernie> or not
<aleksanteri> Alarm: :P
<franky> tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<imagine> np
<Alarm> u see . my command worked :)
<franky> i don't know how
<franky> but know i works
<franky> I LOVE U ALL
<franky> tnx for the patience
<imagine> franky: you sudo rm /var/log/cache/ ?
<ernie> franky: write down what you've learnt tonight - you'l need it again one day
<franky> <imagine> franky "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<franky> after this
<imagine> thought so
<Alarm> franky,  and once you learned enough u will come here with |ericsson|  and fix my usb drive :)
<franky> ok
<aleksanteri> lol
<franky> tnx very much
<imagine> np
<ernie> imagine: well done :)
<imagine> ernie: don't worry that db lock was my worst nightmare when I first started on Suse, I was always fkin up my Yast instances :)
* imagine needs to install Kubuntu on this box tho.. 
<franky> tnx to all again
<franky> ciao!
<kekko_> *wondering
<kekko_> * wondering
<ernie> imagine:well I ended up reinstalling my setup - cause I broke it - but I found out why it broke later when it broke again :) the joys of it all
<Psychoss> toc toc toc
<imagine> ernie: hahaha ;)
<ernie> dual monitors can be so much fun installing
<imagine> so did I 3 weeks ago when I screwed up my GRUB config while formatting a partition running X..
<Psychoss> cya ubuntu irc
<ernie> cya Psychoss
<ernie> I need to break my Raid one night to see if I can fix it when its important :)
<BluesKaj> super grub cd
<imagine> ernie: you have a lot of time to waste to break your system on purpose ;)
<jbasilio> hi, anyone know how to open a .deb to view the post-install script?
<ernie> imagine: well better sooner than later, but I must get some real work done now - I've educated myself enough to rebuild this system in my sleep - after all - I was asleep when I was doing it :)
<imagine> lol
<wetermvd> alloha
<boyke> hallo
<wetermvd> anybody there?
<wetermvd> hoi
<wetermvd> where u from?
<dr_willis> jbasilio,  try the 'mc' program perhaps? it can view the interla files of a lot of packages like that.
<ernie> just us chickens
<boyke> can anyone tell me how to install s3g unichrome onboard video card?
<jbasilio> dr_willis: i'll give it a whirl.  never used mc before
<dr_willis> jbasilio,  Blasphmy!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> apt-get install mc - is one of the FIRST things i install heh heh
<boyke> help me please
<ernie> boyke: have you ventured out into the forums to answer that one
<boyke> ya
<jbasilio> dr_willis: ahhh, i think i recognize this now .. midnight commander .. yikes!! i had forgotten about it
<boyke> ive tried but it gives me error
<boyke> when i try the last step
<wetermvd> is this like windows?
<wetermvd> where am i?
<wetermvd> i need tot snort
<dr_willis> jbasilio,  it rocks :)
<boyke> glxinfo | grep render
<jbasilio> jbasilio: so does vi, but i'd have a tough time convincing anyone that didn't cut their teeth on it.  :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok, I'm missing my k-menu and system tray- anyone have any ideas how I can fix this?
<boyke> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dr_willis> cant figure out mc? egads...
<dr_willis> select the file hit enter. :)
<dr_willis> see if it then enters the 'file'  and shows its contents
<dr_willis> one day - i 'ran' a video file from mc. it ran xine (or somthing) using the Ascii-Art output.
<arunkale> hey, people. i ran the upgrade from edgy to feisty as described on the ubuntu web site, but i got an error when it was installing the updates, and when i restarted, kubuntu wouldn't start anymore, giving me some weird errors. kubuntu was (is?) installed on a dual boot system, so is there any way i can repair the installation or re-install it or delete it without harming the windows partition?
<|ericsson|> Alarm: :)))
<dr_willis> i was watching starwars in ascii text. :)
<dr_willis> over ssh.
<boyke> so can anybody help me?
<jbasilio> dr_willis: i figured it out fine .. just meant it looks very ... dated.  but then again i love vi and wouldn't expect someone that didn't cut their teeth on it to use it
<jbasilio> dr_willis: at any rate, i was looking for the .deb and found the .deb decompressed in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<dr_willis> jbasilio,  every week or so i find a new 'mc type' file manager for Gnome or kde.
* dr_willis rembers fondly his AMiga and its DirectoryOpus program.
<dr_willis> :)
<boyke> can anyone tell me how to install s3g unichrome onboard video card?
<jbasilio> arunkale: have you tried to sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... ?
<dr_willis> !find s3g
<wetermvd> wel if you have something to snort
<ubotu> Package/file s3g does not exist in feisty
<boyke> ye
<boyke> yes
<boyke> it doessnt exist
<arunkale> jbasilio: i followed this guide for the upgrade: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jbasilio> arunkale: i'm saying after your failure now i'm assuming the guide didn't instruct that .. so have you run those 2 commands?  they might fix what's broken
<arunkale> jbasilio: where do i run the commands
<blekos> is there a way to find folders >xxx mb from the command line?
<jbasilio> arunkale: any console window
<jbasilio> arunkale: konsole if you want to use a kde one
<boyke> so i cannot setup my s3g video card in kubuntu?
<wetermvd>     nope
<arunkale> jbasilio: kubuntu doesn't start at all
<arunkale> i get a weird error during boot
<jbasilio> arunkale: does it boot?  can you log into the text screen?
<wetermvd> ERRor , please replace end user
<arunkale> jbasilio: i get the grub screen, if i select kubuntu, it starts to boot and then gives me a bunch of errors (text).. what do i do from here?
<dr_willis> boyke,  just because no one in irc knows the exact way does not mean its impossible.
<boyke> oic
<dr_willis> boyke,  i would saycheck the ubuntu/kubuntu hardware forums./wiki pages
<jbasilio> arunkale: write down the errors and tell us what they are .. or reinstall from scratch.  without those errors it's pretty tough to know what's going on.
<boyke> what is the address?
<jbasilio> arunkale: i assume you tried the upgrade disc again?
<arunkale> jbasilio: i didn't try installing it from a cd again, coz i don't know how to do it over the existing installation
<arunkale> i just don't want to fry the windows partition
<dr_willis> google for feisty  s3g unichrome   would be where I would start
<jbasilio> arunkale: try the upgrade path from the cd again .. or tell us what the errors are
<boyke> ok
<boyke> thanks :)
<arunkale> jbasilio: ok hold on
<jbasilio> anyone install drupal on feisty successfully?
<jbasilio> can anyone TRY to install drupal and see if it works for them?
<jbasilio> package is called drupal-5.1
* dr_willis dosent even knwowhat drupal is
<dr_willis> !info drupal
<ubotu> Package drupal does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jbasilio> CMS system
* dr_willis dosent even knwowhat CMS is
<dr_willis> heh heh :)
<dr_willis> somthing ive never needed I guess.
<jbasilio> :)  content management system .. zope, phpnuke
<jbasilio> you've used it on the 'net .. in fact i think ubuntu uses it for their pages
<ernie> drupal just needs apache and mysql to run
<jbasilio> sudo apt-get install drupal-5.1
<jbasilio> yeah .. if it's too many dependencies for you don't do it ..
<jbasilio> just didn't know if anyone could try and let me know if their system works and mine is messed up
<jbasilio> my installation is messing up on post-installation .. i think it's during db creation but i don't know.
<dr_willis> dependencies heh - trying to get MythTv going right now. :)
<irvken> hi
<dr_willis> Talk about Dependencies..
<dr_willis> brb
<irvken> new feisty fawn install, kubuntu newbie, installed google earth but i's freezing on initialisation
<dettoaltrimenti_> my audio is not working- is there any log file where I can find any errors having to do with this?
<arunkale> jbasilio: you around?
<jbasilio> arunkale: yup
<amigrave> I have a kubuntu installation on /dev/sda5. I screwed up my mbr. I want to boot on this partition using the kubuntu boot cd ? With some linux boot cd using grub, it is possible to type "E" and edit the kernel boot line in order to substitute the root=  parameter. IS This possible with kubuntu install cd ?
<arunkale> i get a whole bunch of these -- 'init:/etc/event.d/xxx: unknown stanza'
<dromer> can someone help me find out what my recent kernel-panics (what someone else told me they where) of last week have been all about and how I can fix them?
<jbasilio> dr_willis: did you try knoppmyth?
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ : what sound card(s) do you have?
<jbasilio> arunkale: hmmm.  ok.  doesn't sound familiar to me.  i'd say boot from cd and try upgrade again ... won't fry your windows
<arunkale> ok
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_: you can type aplay -l to show the cards
<dettoaltrimenti_> ernie: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04) .... I've been having lots of problems since I accidentally removed some important packages
<dettoaltrimenti_> ernie- Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]  this shows up under aplay -l
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ : yeah I've been there too - just got my two sound cards behaving today
<eXistenz> Hello, is it recommended to upgrade to feisty?
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ type cat /proc/asound/modules and see what comes up
<dettoaltrimenti_> ernie: 0 snd_intel8x0
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ good - its being seen ok
<jbasilio> wow.  if anyone ever needs this nugget (maybe i should put it on ubuntuguide).  you can go to /var/lib/dpkg/info, look for <yourpackage.postinst>, place a set -x near the top of the file, and everything that happens in post-installation will echo at command line
<jbasilio> NICE!
<jbasilio> and drupal is dying for me b/c they hardcoded port 80 for a post-installation step to see if it's working.  i run my server on a different port
<dr_willis> jbasilio,  been using Knoppmyth for ages.. and i alwaysmanage tobreak it. :)
<dr_willis> jbasilio,  looks like Feisty's Mythtv stuff is MUCHMUCH better done now from the last ubuntu's versions
<jbasilio> dr_willis: i used it for awhile .. was nice.  then i switched to windows MCE through my xbox 360.  xbox has horsepower for HDTV and MCE has tie-in to my friends list etc ... too good to pass up
<dr_willis> jbasilio,  i normally just watch videos ive ... made. :) and of course gotta love comercial-zapped shows
<jbasilio> dr_willis: stinks that i had to bring windows into my house after a 6 years w/o it ... but meh
<jbasilio> dr_willis: yeah, myth had features NO commercial PVR has.  commercial zap was incredible
<dr_willis> getting rdy to build a 2nd mythtv box for the wife.
<dr_willis> problem i had with knoppmyth is that a simple 'apt-get upgrade' could break tghe system :)
<heinkel_111> does anyone know if there is a flac _en_coding plugin for k3b?
* dr_willis wonders if anyone is going to work on a UbuntMyth (MythUbuntu)? disrto :)
<dr_willis> Mythbunto
<dettoaltrimenti_> ernie- is there a terminal command to test if audio is working?
<dr_willis> mpg123 foo.mp3  :) is how ive done it in the past.
<dr_willis> or some of the other audio player programs
<|ericsson|> Note to self: have you mooed today?
<dr_willis> fortune | cowsay
<dr_willis> :)
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_: you can go into your Systems Settings and click on Sound System...
<miltom> hi
<aleksanteri> !hi | miltom
<ubotu> miltom: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh ernie another problem I have is I don't have a k-menu or systray
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ There is a Test Button there - also make sure its set up in that too
<miltom> thank
<miltom> who are u?
<|ericsson|> sudo apt-get moo
<aleksanteri> !bot | miltom
<ubotu> miltom: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dettoaltrimenti_> ernie yeah, I don't get any sound from that test button
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ ahh ok - well then the sound issue might be a result of something else
<dettoaltrimenti_> ernie: is there any way to install all of the 'base' packages in adept or apt?
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ you dont have powered speakers that aint on - silly question - but you never know - I did that once
<soulrider> dettoaltrimenti_: install kubuntu-desktop
<dettoaltrimenti_> ernie no I'm on a laptop and tey're built in
<miltom> okay nice to meet u?
<ar53n> hi everyone!
<aleksanteri> !offtopic | miltom
<ubotu> miltom: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ try what soulrider just put in
<dettoaltrimenti_> I'll give it a try, thanks
<ar53n> hi lespea!
<ernie> dettoaltrimenti_ good luck with it :)
<|ericsson|> aleksanteri: go easy on him ;)
<aleksanteri> heh :P
<miltom> I am trying to run ktorrent but i got server time out
<aleksanteri> i see
<miltom> I have yo router at all.. just dsl modem..
<miltom> any tip
<aleksanteri> the server might be down
<miltom> by the way I am new at linux
<miltom> all the time?
<aleksanteri> uhh
<linux_> ubuntu en espaol
<dettoaltrimenti_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ar53n> Hey everyone i need a bit of help!
<linux_> gracias
<dettoaltrimenti_> de nada
<ar53n> I am new to kubuntu and i dont know how to download amsn
<telemako> hi there
<ar53n> When i try to do it i have a message saying '' this is a binary file the file may be corrupt ''
<ar53n> hi ^
<amigrave> is it possible to use the kubuntu install cd in order to boot on a hard drive kubuntu partition .
<dettoaltrimenti_> ar53n- Kopete is a good chat program that you can use with msn
<miltom> go to aplications- add /remove
<heinkel_111> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ar53n> Oh i'll try it , thanx dettoaltimenti
<ar53n> ill be back in 5 min
<dettoaltrimenti_> ar52n: are you using adept to install packages?
<telemako> just installed Kubuntu Feisty and KNetworkManager is unable to connect to my wifi, I managed to connect via command line but Konqueror does not connecto to any web and apt-get update freezes at some servers, any help please?
<smile> hi .. i want make a screen capture movie .. is there any software to do this ?
<smile> i can do it undr windows
<telemako> smile google recordmydesktop
<ar53n> What is adept?
<|ericsson|> !adept | ar53n
<ubotu> ar53n: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<telemako> its for kubuntu/ubuntu
<ar53n> Because i'm new to kubuntu i've downloaded it yesterdayyy
<smile> ar53n: adept is a software manager
<smile> telemako: for linux ?
<telemako> yes
<ar53n> oh ! thanx ill read the how to
<smile> telemako: thx :-)
<|ericsson|> ar53n: always a good starting point, and in addition to that you always have the man pages for more info
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to install the low latency kernel?
<|ericsson|> jussi01: apt-get install bloody-low-latency-kernel :)
<jussi01> !omg | |ericsson|
<telemako> Just installed kubuntu feisty via CD, KNetworkManager does not connect to my wifi, I managed to connect manually but apt-get update freezes at some servers and I cant see any web using Konqueror, but Konversation does work. Anyone knows why? Any help please?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> pah...
<athena> what's the low latency kernel do?
<|ericsson|> heh..
<jussi01> |ericsson|: :P stupid bot...
<dettoaltrimenti_> ar53n- you should use adept to download all your programs- it's as easy as point and click, no downloading files necessary
<jussi01> |ericsson|: I had a feeling there was more to it than that...
<|ericsson|> jussi01: he/she/it tends to be a bit of a drag sometimes.. ;)
<savetheWorld> athena: it answers very quickly
<athena> savetheWorld, answers... what?
<|ericsson|> jussi01: you would think so :))
<savetheWorld> athena: typically an interrupt.
<athena> hmm, are there any disadvantages to using low latency kernels instead of the default one?
<ar53n> OK
<ar53n> i've just readed the how to for adept manager. If i understand , adept allow you to download all the program avaible for kubuntu right?
<|ericsson|> ar53n: that is correct, and not only kubuntu, but for (x)ubuntu as well
<ar53n> Oh well , thanx
<|ericsson|> ar53n: the easiest way to install something is to type: sudo apt-get install $PROGRAM where $PROGRAM is the name of the program
<_Shade_> |ericsson|: well in my opinion it DOES NOT provide all the packages available
<GWillakers> I booted my machine this morning (feisty) and all I got was a black screen.  The logs revealed that it didn't find a display device.  Something hosed my xorg.conf file.  My question is why/what/how is my xorg.conf file being overwritten?
<|ericsson|> _Shade_: adept and apt is enough imo
<_Shade_> for example: today i was going to install unrar and i had to install it by synaptic - the adept frontend doesn't display it
<jussi01> GWillakers: did you recently install beryl/compiz?
<GWillakers> I've been running Beryl since day 1.
<|ericsson|> ar53n: you can look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for information regarding packages/programs
<ar53n> ok thanx! ^
<Rythan> Hello... just yesterday, Kubuntu Fiesty stopped seeing my Logitech MX1000 mouse. It does not show up in /dev/input/by-id. The mouse works fine in Windows oon the same machine. Suggestions?
<GWillakers> I love beryl but it isn't as stable on feisty as it is on pclinuxos (for me).
<|ericsson|> _Shade_: there are cases where that happends, sureley..
<|ericsson|> _Shade_: personally I would do just fine without debians dpkg :)
<_Shade_> oh by the way... i'd like to make a simple frontend for apt... are there any websites which might help? i know i have to call libapt library but i have no such programming skills, and i'd like to learn myself a bit :)
<jussi01> _Shade_: unrar appears fine in adept for me
<_Shade_> jussi01: lucky you then... :) for me it doesn't show any entries
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with VMWare?
<pag> !info unrar
<livingdaylight> do i download an iso and open it with vmware?
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Dragnslcr> _Shade_- make sure you have the multiverse repository included
<jussi01> _Shade_: obvious question, are you sure you have all your repos active?
<jussi01> heh
<livingdaylight> for VMware should i download the livecd or alternate iso?
<jussi01> livingdaylight: either should work
<jussi01> livingdaylight: but i would go alternate
<livingdaylight> jussi01, ok, thanks
<blekos> could u tell me how to create a full system backup with tar?
<_Shade_> jussi01: well to be honest... i haven't checked it yet, but i suppose i have seeing synaptic in action ;)
<ernie> livingdaylight - are you going to instal the VMWare Server on Feisty
<aimilios> hi
<aimilios> all
<shawn34> Help! I'm setting up localpurge, should i select en_US? or all en?
<livingdaylight> ernie, yes
<livingdaylight> ernie, i've got Ubuntu feisty here and wanna test kubuntu and other distros with VMware
<shawn34> anyone?
<ernie> livingdaylight - there are a few little issues with getting that going but I wont be around for much longer - Search the forums - the answers are there
<livingdaylight> ernie, oh, shux :s
<livingdaylight> what are the issues roughly?
<ernie> livingdaylight - you'll need g++ installed
<livingdaylight> k
<_Shade_> does anyone know any good basic interpreter such as gambas?
<jussi01> ok, next obvious question...
<jussi01> cause im lazy, how do i update grub...
<ernie> Search for this - vmware-any-any-update109 - it might take you to the right forum postings quickly
<jussi01> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<ejupin> Help: I rebooted my system and now I am in low res., 640x I cant get back to by higher res.. What happened>fix?
<pag> jussi01, do you mean: sudo update-grub ?
<eljefe> ejupin what did you do before the reboot?
<ejupin> nothing., shut down normally
<eljefe> ejupin: have you looked in the System Settings to try to raise your resolutions back to what you'd like it to be?
<jussi01> pag: yeah, that one... :P
<ejupin> eljefe:yep, the higher res setting isnt there, only goes as high as 640
<heinkel_111> if i multiboot my machine with kubuntu feisty 32 and kubuntu feisty 64 is it safe to use same /home partition ofr 64 and 32?
<eljefe> ejupin: not sure mate but i can help you
<heinkel_111> if i multiboot my machine with kubuntu feisty 32 and kubuntu feisty 64 is it safe to use same /home partition for 64 and 32?
<pag> heinkel_111, yes, I think it is
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok I installed kubuntu-desktop, and my sound works now, but I still don't have a systray or k menu
<ubuntu_> can't one just manipulate the .xorg.conf to get a higher resolution?
<ubuntu_> :o
<heinkel_111> pag: based on what?
<eljefe> ejupin: first you have to remember what i am about to tell you since you won't ba able to come back here!
<ejupin> ubuntu_:how would i try that?
<ForMatter> Last day i heared that kubuntu is wrong product for kde and gnome combination..Is that true..?
<pag> heinkel_111, I don't think that configuration files differ between two arch's
<ernie>  livingdaylight - also read up on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2013036  = should get you started
<livingdaylight> thx ernie
<eljefe> ejupin: you'll have to hit [ctrl] [alt] [f2]  to get to a command line.  log in there.  then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' at the command prompt and answer its questions.  then when it is done and you're back at the command prompt, reboot the computer and let us know what happened, if it is fixed... it shuld be!
<ubuntu_> ejupin: try 'man xorg.conf' in your console :P
<ubuntu_> or just open it with vim and edit it...
<ernie> livingdaylight good luck with it - its worth the hassle
<eljefe> ejupin: from the command line, a reboot is done with 'sudo reboot' (again, no quotes)
<kekko_> where would log for packages that fail to execute (for whatever reson) go ?
<livingdaylight> ernie, i'm sure, although i'm a bit averse to hassle
<ernie> livingdaylight you'll be right - if you strike a problem  - check the forums - I finally found everything on there to get up and running
<ejupin> elejfe:thanks will give it a try..
<ernie> Well I'm off to bed before the sun comes up - night all
<eljefe> ejupin: or do as ubuntu_ says, and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and find the places in that file where it discusses 32bit colour depth, also 24 and 16 bit depths, and add the resolution that you want into the area there where each colour depth has its optional resolutions.  make the one you want fisrt in that list.  THAT can be done without the console work, and you can even restart the xserver from the login prompt for KDE/Kubuntu
<jussi01> ok, next question... i have 2 ubuntu flavours and windows on the machine. the machine uses the ubuntu grub, not the kubuntu grub. how do i make it use the kubuntu grub again...
<eljefe> ejupin: you can get out of the command prompt area and back here with [ctrl] [alt] [f7]  but I wouldn't make your graphics do any work while you are busy messing with them in the [ctrl] [alt] [f2]  area...
<fdoving> jussi01: in konsole, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Tm_T> jussi01: err?
<eljefe> jussi01: i have no idea, what is the difference between the two?  just the looks of it?  aren't they just lines of text to choose from, i don't recall graphics on them ever...
<Tm_T> jussi01: two grubs?!
<jussi01> Tm_T: caterpillars... :P
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<pag> jussi01, sudo grub-install /dev/sda from the kubuntu partition?
<jussi01> nah... maggots..
<fdoving> jussi01: you have installed both kde and gnome in one linux install, right? you don't have one partition with each system on?
<ar53n> RE!
<jussi01> no, i have 2 partitions
<ar53n> Oh pag hi! =D
<jussi01> well 3 including windows
<Tm_T> jussi01: you really should explain better your situation, I really hope you don't have two different *Ubuntu installs, that sounds stupid
<pag> ar53n, hello :)
<jussi01> Tm_T: there is a good reason for it :P
<Tm_T> jussi01: err, ok, then, what does it matter what grub it uses?
<dettto> ar53n did you check out adept?
<ar53n> Yes i do!
<ar53n> It works great !
<ar53n> ps pag : my kubuntu installation worked ^^
<dettto> and that is the number 1 reason why linux is better than windows
<Tm_T> jussi01: it's just grub anyway
<ar53n> Now im just trying to figure out how eveyrthing works!
<pag> ar53n, congratulations :) I hope you like it ;-)
<ar53n> yup ! its pretty nice ^
<jussi01> Tm_T: its more of i dont want to go and play in the other one right now - it still needs some sorting out, but i want my new kernel  to show up...
<ar53n> =p
<eljefe> anyone know the difference between Xubuntu and Xubuntu alternate CD?
<Tm_T> jussi01: interesting, well, go to that one which you like to use and reinstall grub :)
<pag> eljefe, installation method; alternate is text-based
<ar53n> I think alternate cd is for advanced user
<ar53n> ya
<ar53n> textbased ^^
<Tm_T> ar53n: it's just as simple as gui version
<pag> ar53n, it's really easy to use
<ar53n> Little fast question , is the a place where i can see all my hard drive , cd ect.... ? just like in windows ...=/
<dettto> eljefe- the live cd is to install xubuntu, it has the bare minimum of what you need to get going, and xubuntu alternate has some of the most common apps
<ar53n> oups sorry ^^
<pag> ar53n, maybe in /media ?
<dettto> ar53n- 'dolphin' should be in your k-menu
<ar53n> mmm i dont see any dolphin
<dettto> do you see... Konqueror?
<ar53n> ya
<Tm_T> ar53n: media:/ in konqueror perhaps ;)
<pag> ar53n, if you have Dolphin installed, then it can be found at kmenu->system->dolphin
<dettto> ar53n- that will work. Your main partition is in '/' and cds, dvds and other hard drives and usb drives, stuff like that, they're all in /media
<Tm_T> dettto: well, that doesn't explain if there is separate /sys or /home or /usr
<Tm_T> or /home/media/foo/bar
<Tm_T> or whatever ;)
<ar53n> ok , in konqueror i see all my file in my hard drive and stuff but
<dettto> I don't think he has a separate partition for those
<Tm_T> dettto: how would you know
<Tm_T> ar53n: media:/ should show most of partitions, I hope
<ar53n> is it possible to see like , all the drive i have and my hard drive , see how much space i have left ect...
<pag> ar53n, in terminal: df -h
<Tm_T> wow, media:/ is crippled :(
<dettto> ar53n- if you go into adept and install Dolphin, it shows you at the bottom of the screen in dolphin. Another way to do it is in the terminal type 'df -h'
<fdoving> ar53n: right click -> properties on any file/folder will give you free disk space info.
<ar53n> OK it works with the terminal but ill try dolphin 2 sec ( btw thx ^^ )
<ForMatter> Last day i heared that kubuntu is wrong product for kde and gnome combination..Is that true..?
<eljefe_> ejupin: any luck mate?
<fdoving> ForMatter: who told you that? and was there any reason given?
<ejupin> eljefe: all I got was a dpkg menu, nothing there about reconfiguring the xserver
<ar53n> i've ask for the installation but i cant apply the change
<dettto> ar53n- do you only have one instance of Adept running?
<UltimaDude> Hello
<ar53n> no i have 2
<ar53n> should i close the other one?
<UltimaDude> I Have a question
<eljefe_> ForMatter: its probably a preference thing; some people prefer Slackware etc for its high-configurability, and they may say that they can make it better two have both KDe and GNOME.  I think K/Ubuntu is just fine for both tho.
<UltimaDude> How do I Upgrade to final feisty
<ForMatter> Fdoving: because when i installing an application,there need a lib..But when i start the application,it can start normally..
<fdoving> ForMatter: you need to explain better.
<ar53n> Oh i've closed one adept and it works now thanx detto
<eljefe_> ejupin: not sure what happened.  you ran 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and it was just dpkg ?  You can also manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf; just add your resolution as the first in each of the 32bit colour, 24bit, and 16bit colour areas.  then save it (make a back up before anything is changed of course) and restart your X from the KDE login menu...
<dettto> np
<slow-motion> hallo
<ejupin> eljefe_:thanks, will play some more
<eljefe_> ar53n: only one will work, they lock the needed files to prevent another instance from messing up the first.  so yes, close one... maybe both and start again
<ar53n> Yes it works now thanx eljefe
<ar53n> BTW dolphin = nice
<ar53n> now since im a gamer im wonderingggg
<ar53n> how do i install wine?
<ar53n> XDDDDDDDDDDDD
<dettto> ar53n- go into adept, type wine, install
<ForMatter> Fdoving: what i must doing,my wifi signal cant connecting to the internet across ap in my campus..But when i use ubuntu,it can work properly..
<fdoving> ForMatter: that sounds strange. do you have kubuntu version 7.04 ?
<ar53n> libwine and libwine -dev?
<dettto> there should be a package called 'wine' and if you install that, it will install everything you need
<ForMatter> Fdoving: No,i dont have..What can i do with kubuntu 7.04..
<dettto> and any package ending in -dev is development files, you don't need those unless you're a programmer
<blekos> i've installed a deb file but dont know how to run it, i type the first word and then tab but nothing relevant appears
<ar53n> the only file they show me libwine libewine -dev and winefish
<fdoving> ForMatter: you can try to install the package 'knetworkmanager' in order for Kubuntu to handle the wifi networking the same way Ubuntu does.
<ar53n> oh ok
<mbailey> here is what I do on ubuntu to get wine working for my game.  Your Mileage may vary.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283122
<wetermvd> i'm fucking hungry
<Goliath23> hi
<mbailey> although, I modified the script because you don't need the mouse patch, and the lighting patch with 0.9.36
<hauppage> hi, what's required to play Divx movies ?
<wetermvd> Vista
<ar53n> wtffff
<Goliath23> how do I enable the video preview in konqueror and dolphin on kubuntu? just fiddling with the konqueror settings doesn't make it work for videos :(
<wetermvd> :P
<ar53n> i dont understand xD
<ar53n> couldnt just i install libwine from adept?
<ar53n> XD
<dettto> ar53n, is there no 'wine' package? on my computer, libwine is just a dummy package
<mbailey> actually, you would probably want wine.
<ar53n> no i dont have any wine wait ill try something
<mbailey> apt-cache search wine
<ForMatter> Fdoving: but,in kubuntu 6.10 there's a wireless network manager..Is that cant work properly..
<dettto> ar53n have you enabled the multiverse/universe repositories yet?
<theshadow> Alright, I accidently removed my task bar and my trash can icon. How do I get those back?
<dettto> theshadow- right click, add applet to panel
<hauppage> hi, what's required to play Divx movies ?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> hauppage : you need the DiVX codec
<ar53n> what is multiverse unierse repositories...
<_Shade_> can someone help me a bit with gambas?
<ar53n> =(
<jussi01> !resticted | hauppage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !restricted | hauppage
<ubotu> hauppage: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hauppage> <jussi01> ok but xvid whould be ok?
<pag> !universe | ar53n
<ubotu> ar53n: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ar53n> ok ill read this brbr thx!
<theshadow> dettto: thank you ... I've been trying to figure it out for like an hour :S
<dettto> theshadow np the same thing happened to me today
<hauppage> m ok
<hauppage> just a thing
<hauppage> since oot user sems disabled how do i enable ?
<hauppage> *root
<BellaireLinuxN3r> hauppage: use sudo
<BellaireLinuxN3r> !sudo | hauppage
<ubotu> hauppage: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hauppage> and it is enough ? i just installed kubuntu and changed nothing of config if i do sudo passwd root
<hauppage> it will enable root user ?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> it's not recommended
<hauppage> or u just mean: for every root need just call sud .... cmd ... ?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yes
<hauppage> but i would like to se root enabled
<jussi01> hauppage: yeah, just use sudo for anything root
<fyrmedic> How do I set default gateway for internet access at comand prompt
<mc__> fyrmedic: route add default gw IP
<dettto> fyrmedic- 'man ifconfig'
<lupo> Is it possible to get compiz to change viewports by rolling the mouse wheel on the desktop?
<lupo> This is possible in kde by having multiple desktops and enabling wheel-mouse switching
<fyrmedic> thank
<_Shade_> every time i want to open some example projects in gambas it says that it cannot load a class file "xxxxxx". What can i do about it?
<jaims> hello
<jaims> i've got sort of problem with samba and ssh
<jaims> is there a more specific channel for this question?
<|ericsson|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jaims> something weird
<cWolfe> depends, whats the problem
<jaims> i'll try to explain
<madcrax> i updated to feisty and now i get the message "sorry, the program ... closed unexpectedly" all the time with all kind of programs given - but they don not really seem to have crashed
<jaims> if I want to put a file from kubuntu to windows xp throug fish (not having mounted anything) it takes ages
<jaims> the thing is that the transfer speed starts nice, 26 kb/s
<jaims> but little by little decreases to 0
<jaims> and after a while, starts 26 kb/s again, and decreases to 0 again
<jaims> and again and again
<jaims> :)
<cWolfe> jaims, is one of those computers on wifi, because i have the same problem sometimes
<ar53n> re
<jaims> nope
<|ericsson|> Could anyone help me out with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19465/ ?
<jaims> lan
<jaims> the weird thing is that
<jaims> i've installed feisty in my laptop
<jaims> and when from that laptop i connect to my kubuntu throug ssh, something similar happens
<jaims> 5 Mb takes ages to transfer
<jaims> and the speed of that transfer follows a pattern like the one i've described
<jaims> it starts quickly
<ar53n> i dont think i have the same version that on the website you gave me because its not the same menu , but anyway my multiverse and universe are enable
<jaims> decreases
<jaims> ...
<cWolfe> hmm, i got nothing for ya jaims , i cant even think of way to start ruling things out
<Goliath23> any idea hot to make video preview icons work in kde again0
<Goliath23> ?
<Goliath23> do I need a special package?
<jaims> yes cWolfe
<pag> |ericsson|, are you sure you don't have any postfix-processes running?
<jaims> that's what i expected: hard to find some help
<cWolfe> Goliath23, in edgy, i could do it
<jaims> as i've been spenting lot of hours through the internet and forums and all
<jaims> to no avail
<frojnd> hello guys how can I make that 2.6.20-15-generic will be before 2.6.20.7 on my grub list?? here is my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19466/
<cWolfe> well, jaims it doesnt seem limited to just samba
<jaims> nope
<|ericsson|> pag: yes, no postfix running as far as I'm aware
<Goliath23> cWolfe: in edgy mine worked, too, but not in feisty anymore.
<jaims> at first i thought that it was bcause samba, as i found some users having troubles
<cWolfe> yeah, i wish mine worked too
<jaims> but now i think it's due to something in my desktop
<pag> |ericsson|, ps -A |grep postfix  ?
<jaims> cause my laptop/feisty against winxp its working nice!
<|ericsson|> pag: netstat -tap shows that ldap is running if that could affect..
<Cnl_Delta> hi which works better, virtual box or vmware server
<jaims> but i cant figure what is the problem
<jaims> :(
<|ericsson|> pag: output:  7536 ?  00:00:00 postfix.config
<cWolfe> Cnl_Delta, i dunno, but windoze is taking forever to install in qemu using kvm :)
<Cnl_Delta> hmm
<cWolfe> vmware is a nice package
<pag> |ericsson|, hmm.. try to kill that one, maybe it'll help
<|ericsson|> pag: so kill and it became defunct
<cWolfe> i never used virtualbox
<jaims> ive made a post in ubuntuforums
<cWolfe> jaims, thats prolly the best ything to do :)
<jaims> if i'm lucky some day ill find my answer
<|ericsson|> pag: but now I can't purge postfix since it's not installed :/
<jaims> cWolfe: thanks
<david__> wolfe
<jaims> i'll be keeping my quest
<david__> you play to wolfenstein enemy territory?
<cWolfe> good luck ;)
<jaims> ty
<jaims> :)
<cWolfe> i used to
<Graham> david__: Ooo! I like that game.
<ar53n> im goin in the shower ill brbr
<pag> |ericsson|, I don't know :-/ Install it first?
<ar53n> ENEMY TERRITORY IS THE PWN
<Graham> Used to make maps for it, good days... good days...
<cWolfe> its that time of the year again?
<ar53n> anyway g2g shower brb
<david__> you play?
<david__> you have clan?
<jaims> et is nice yeah
<|ericsson|> pag: haha, yeah, I'm doing that now :))
<cWolfe> no, and thats not on-topic anyways
<jaims> bye all, and thanks
<|ericsson|> you can always visit #kubuntu-offtopic
<Graham> Am I bothered?
<|ericsson|> Graham: probably not, but bear in mind this is a support channel though
<david__> Graham: you play to wolf et?
<Graham> Sort of, not played it in ages.
<Graham> I've been playing Quake 2 lately.
<Graham> Linux is supposed to work with raid discs isn't it?
<|ericsson|> pag: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19472/
<biovore> hardware raid it dose.. (the on board nvidia/intel/sillicion image are software raid)
<witchdoctor> hi, i'm trying to figure out what i'm doing wrong: i just downloaded the kubuntu live cd and started the installer...and it hangs at prepare disk space...with hangs i mean: the scanning disks progress bar finishes and i'm presented with an empty window with only the cancel button enabled...
<Graham> I tried installing Kubuntu on my mates PC, totally fucked up. During install it couldn't see that the 2 sata drives were formatted as a huge NTFS partition.
<irvken> I've been trying to get 3d working on my ati radeon 9200, but when I launch googleearth it just says "initialising2 and freezes
<irvken> "initialising"
<irvken> anyone know what might be going on
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Grahm: NTFS support in Kubuntu's spotty at best
<pag> |ericsson|, well.. you could check for running processes again :-/
<biovore> irvken: ati has problems
<irvken> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<irvken> I've been working through this
<irvken> first the feisty fawn install
<irvken> and then when that didn't work the Edgy Eft
<|ericsson|> pag: the only thing running now is the <defunct> postfix and that one I can't get rid of..
<irvken> biovore, I know, but I did have it working in Debian once
<lupul> is there some software for feisty like daemon tools on windows?
<pag> |ericsson|, hmm.. sudo kill -9 <process id>  that'll probably get rid of it :)
<biovore> I use nvidia because ATI has bad linux support in my opinion..
<|ericsson|> pag: do you know what whiptail is?
<lupul> biovore is right
<lupul> ati suxx when it comes to drivers
<pag> |ericsson|, sorry, no I don't
<|ericsson|> pag: whiptail is running 90% CPU constantly now...
<irvken> some people must have it running
<biovore> lupul: you can mount an iso image like a cd.. mount -o loop image.iso /mountr/poiunt
<lupul> i know
<witchdoctor> someone have any ideas for me? (see above)
<lupul> but i have a cue image
<lupul> and a .ape one
<biovore> lupul: This works for any disk image :-P
<biovore> lupul: oh.. look for the .bin file?
<lupul> and it says to me that i have to specify the filesystem type
<|ericsson|> pag: kill -9 didn't get rid of it :/
<lupul> no bin
<lupul> just ape,  and cue
<biovore> lupul: may not be a disk image.. Some other kind of format..
<witchdoctor> ah, nm...it just displayed something...after about 10 minutes
<lupul> it's image
<lupul> i have a dvd with some images of cd's
<Rythan> Jjust yesterday, Kubuntu Fiesty stopped seeing my Logitech MX1000 mouse. It does not show up in /dev/input/by-id. The mouse works fine in Windows oon the same machine. Suggestions?
<lupul> and i need something to mount them
<pag> |ericsson|, That's strange. Sorry, but things are getting beyond my understanding :-/
<|ericsson|> pag:
<|ericsson|> whiptail  is  a program that will let you to present a variety of questions
<|ericsson|>  or display messages using dialog boxes from a shell script.
<kekks> from a shell how do you launch the graphical interfaceof ubuntu?
<biovore> lupul: the .cue file is a text file.. what data file dose it say to write...
<|ericsson|> pag: could that one be locking the process then?
<pag> |ericsson|, ok :)
<witchdoctor> kekks: maybe try startx
<kekks> witchdoctor: thx!
<irvken> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".   I think this might be the problem - anyone know how to fix it?
<pag> |ericsson|, it *might* be, but I'm not sure at all anymore :)
<|ericsson|> pag: same as me then...trial & error stage :)
<lupul> cdimage.wav?
<lupul> that's what says there
<Rythan> Is this thing on?
<witchdoctor> hm...i think my setup may be a bit overwhelming to the installer...5 HDDs, divided into 30GB fat32 partitions...at least i hope the explanation is that simple :P
<Goliath23> cWolfe: installing libarts1-xine might help!
<biovore> lupul: well basicly I don't think you can mount it, its not a True disk image..
<lupul> i figured that out
<lupul> damn
<lupul> i'll try something else
<biovore> .iso and sometimes .bin can get loop mounted because there just raw disk image.
<cWolfe> Goliath23, i already have that installed
<lupul> in ehe end is there any program like daemon tools
<lupul> ?
<Rythan> Can anyone help me why Fiesty stopped seeing my MX1000 mouse?
<cWolfe> Goliath23, i lied
<Cnl_Delta> hi how do i change my cdburner from being mounted as floppy?
<Goliath23> cWolfe: they work now for me. in dolphin, too
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: is it a wireless mouse/
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ?
<Rythan> Yes ...
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: cdrom being mounted as a floppy?
<Rythan> ? BellaireLinuxN3r
<_Shade_> i cannot connect using krfb... what might be the reason?
<cWolfe> Goliath23, it works
<cWolfe> :)
<cWolfe> good job
<Cnl_Delta> my cdrom is mounted as /media/floppy0
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r : Yes it is a wiresless laser mouse
<cWolfe> add to FAQ
<Goliath23> cWolfe: you're welcome :)
<Cnl_Delta> and virtual box needs it as dev/cdrom or dev/hdc
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: did you go to device manager and look for it?
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: dose it work other wise?
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: this in vmware?
<Cnl_Delta> it works biovore, but i can't do stuff with it till i change the mount points
<Cnl_Delta> its in normal kubuntu
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: The mouse does not show up in /dev/input/by-id ... it was working untill yesterday
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: The mouse works fine on the same machine in Windows ... so it is not a connection issue
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: put a cdrom in and after the os mounts it pop open a shell and type mount
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: input this into the terminal and see what happens "ls dev/imput/mouse"
<Cnl_Delta> i need to change the mount point to use it in virtual box unless i treat it as a floppy in virtual box
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: what device dose it say it mounted
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: input instead of imput, sorry
<Cnl_Delta> burner sony mounted as /media/floppy0
<MementoMori> hi all
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: I am in windows at the moment :(
<BellaireLinuxN3r> oh okay
<MementoMori> where can I find vmware server for dapper?
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: but /dev/input/mouse does exist
<Cnl_Delta>  /dev/fd0
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: weird..
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: never seen anything that dose that..
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: This a viao?
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: as well as ,ouse0, mouse1, and mouse2 depending on if the MS optical mouse is hooked up
<Cnl_Delta> hmm its /media/cdrom0 now
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: have you tried other mice, to see if Linux can see them?
<Cnl_Delta> is there a way to change it to /dev/cdrom
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: my ms optical mouse is detected fine
<Cnl_Delta> i know i gotta edit just one file
<biovore> Cnl_Delta: well /dev/cdrom is a symlink
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: but not configured in X, so X fails to start
<ar53n> Hey i have a little technical question , is kubuntu using more power than windows xp? ( i mean , does it take more cpu n ram to make it run )
<Cnl_Delta> less cpu and a bit more ram with linux
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Let me get the MS mouse working in X and I'll pop back in here? Okay?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> k
<ar53n> okay thx ^
<ar53n> btw , how can ia change de visual theme of kubuntu? i wanna change the color a bit
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: I think desktop effects or appearance, I don't remember which one
<ar53n> OK thx!
<pag> ar53n, system settings -> appearance
<ar53n> thx pagh
<ar53n> *pag
<ar53n> +D
<ar53n> <3
<|ericsson|> pag: It was something with whiptail causing problems, killing it solved it..
<pag> |ericsson|, great :) congratulations :D
<makki> hi rpedro
<jrick> I'm a bit confused with a program called Kompile.  Everytime I want to install something from source, it won't let me configure the program.  Also weird: I checked the documentation, and in order to 'use it correctly', I need KDE 1.1 installed.
<Cugel> KDE 1.1 should be the minimum, I suppose.
<biovore> jrick: you have all devel stuff install
<jrick> um?
<jrick> what packages?
<biovore> well if you compiling a QT3 or QT4 program, you need kdesdk package
<korobase> Does any one know any jobs worked on the internet?
<jrick> that's a lot of packages.
<biovore> rgr.. all the dev stuff for xorg and kde
<jrick> but actually, I was trying to install pidgin, which is GTK+
<biovore> jrick: hmm there is a gtk version..  ask in #ubuntu
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Back
<biovore> I wonder whats taking the packagers so long to get pidgin into the repos
<jrick> well, I found a package, i just never got arround to asking until now.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: type "lsusb" into the terminal and check the output
<jrick> wondering why it wasn't working
<Rythan> Bell it shows up there
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Oops .. it shows up there
<BellaireLinuxN3r> the logitech mouse or the ms optical?
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: But the name has changed from the time it was first setup?
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Both
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: that's okay, you have two mice connected, right?
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Yes
<ar53n> Hey i have a G7 mouse
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Are you readu for this ... the Logitech is not in /dev/input, but it is working in X now ...
<ar53n> how can i install drivers for it?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: so I looked around the internet, and it seems that wireless device support for mice and keyboards is kinda buggy at best
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Ah ... no surprise there
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: have you installed drivers for the wireless mouse?
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: I am using evdev
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: did you follow the instructions here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894
<jrick> Kompile is unable to start sources configuration.  Installation failed! Would you like to see configuration log? [Yes/No] 
<jrick> trying to install strigi.
<BluesKaj> One of the knowledgeable linux guys in here mentioned a few days go that he uses ftp to connect to other pcs on his home LAN network...does anyone here use this method and is there tutorial for setting it up ?
<biovore> BluesKaj: install proftp or vsftpd and use an ftp program to connect like smartftp on windows
<reya276> heelo
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: also try this tutorial http://aarongyes.com/guides/mx1000
<reya276> hello
<reya276> can anyone help me install Real Player 10
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: The first one is the one I used to install the mouse originally
<jrick> reya276: did you get Acrobat working?
<BluesKaj> ok bivore , thx ...I'll take a look
<reya276> I downloaded a bin file for it but I don't know how to install it
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: okay
<BluesKaj> err biovore
<reya276> no I tried it again but it does not run still have a permission issue
<jrick> huh, I had the same problem.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: I recommend that you stick to a wired mouse until support for wireless devices is better
<reya276> yeah KPDF seems fine though
<BellaireLinuxN3r> reya276: install it using the sudo command
<jrick> realplayer... let me check in the repos...
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Yeah ... it is just odd that it has been working since Herd 2 just fine ... and just yesterday it up and quit :)
<Rythan> BellaireLinuxN3r: Thanks for your help
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Rythan: no problem
<reya276> install the real player using sudo command
<jrick> not in standard repos, might be there if sources.list was edited.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> reya276: "sudo <filepath of bin file>"
<BellaireLinuxN3r> jrick: did you try the universe repository?
<jrick> not yet
<BellaireLinuxN3r> jrick: it's probably in there
<ar53n> anyone know where i can find drivers and stuff for my logitech G7? i've tryed locomo and another one but it doesnt seems to work
<jrick> just enabled the multiverse and universe, let's check.
<ar53n> thats what i've done
<reya276> I get this messege "sudo: RealPlayer10GOLD: command not found"
<BellaireLinuxN3r> reya276: you need the file path
<Cnl_Delta> now y is my cd-rom refusing to manually eject?
<jrick> reya276: ~/Desktop/<file>
<jrick> nope, not in repos, unless i did something stupid
<BellaireLinuxN3r> reya276: "sudo ~/desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"
<sdlnxgk> got a problem !!!  added KPF to share  some files then after I got back from the weekend decided to reboot to play some games and now the kicker crashes how can I get my kicker back !!!
<Cugel> sdlnxgk: alt-f2 and type 'kicker'. Does it work?
<reya276> I got this msg " sudo: /home/reya276/desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found"
<jrick> Desktop
<jrick> not desktop
<hdxx> does anybody know how to add a new protocol in firefox (sop://)
<reya276> this is where my terminal is pointing to now (reya276@Ubuntu-desktop:~/Desktop$ )
<sdlnxgk> Cugel tried that just gives a crash handler message and crashes again..
<ar53n> !kubuntu fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hdxx> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Cugel> In that case... oops.
<jrick> you entered the file path with ~/desktop, not ~/Desktop
<ar53n> thx
<jrick> it has to be capitalized
<sdlnxgk> Cugel trying to figure out how to disable KPF so I can have my kicker back
<Cugel> apt-get remove kpf would be too simple?
<sdlnxgk> that is what I was just gonna try ;)
<reya276> right I fix the Case but it gave me the same msg
<jrick> it's on your Desktop, right?
<Cugel> You could try to reinstall kicker, too (apt-get install reinstall or something?)
<jrick> or your Home?
<reya276> yes
<jrick> what do the instructions on real's website say?
<sdlnxgk> Cugel for what ever reason kicker has always crashed for me since  day one
<sdlnxgk> about the only problem I have had with Kubuntu
<sdlnxgk> yup that did the trick :)
<reya276> is on my Desktop
<jrick> let me check for a deb, hold on.
<sdlnxgk> something it doesn't like about kpf before was the desktop viewer ;)
<ar53n> i want peanut butter jeally
<reya276> sure
<MidMark> hi
<Cugel> means you discovered a bug, really.
<MidMark> why adding a printer from kde print doesn't show all gutenprint printer?
<jrick> what version of ubuntu are you on, Fiesty or Dapper?
<sdlnxgk> I report it every time  I have a problem sine I like the kicker in KDE :)
<reya276> wow this OS is pretty cool it does everything vista does except for that dreamscene crap
<reya276> fiesty
<jrick> ok
<reya276> 7.04
<chijin> it's feisty, not fiesty
<|ericsson|> reya276: and it doesn't require 2 gb ram to work, and it's free ;)
<BellaireLinuxN3r> reya276: KDE or GNOME?
<sdlnxgk> hmmmm reya276 where do you think Vista got it's IDEA from???
<sdlnxgk> lol
<reya276> I tried going into the ubuntu channel, but no one tried to help
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ah
<reya276> GNOME
<sdlnxgk> ok time go play some WoW ;)
<sdlnxgk> Cugel thanks for the help !!!!
<sdlnxgk> have a great day Kubuntu PeEpS!!!
<ar53n> fuckin french community they dont help me =(
<reya276> I believe they did get it from here there are so many things windows has that this OS has ten times fold
<makki> cd rom not work and hanging the system in xubuntu
<BellaireLinuxN3r> reya276: thinking about it now, I think you might need to use gksu instead of sudo...
<ar53n> hey
<reya276> ok I'm using  Ubuntu 7.04
<sdlnxgk> raya276 it's like the movie "Antitrust" the big guy always stealing from the free and Open Source world to make a buck what a shame...
<ar53n> I have a question
<jrick> it's not in the feisty repos yet
<BellaireLinuxN3r> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ar53n> I've downloaded GQcam on adept but i dont see the programs in my kthings
<reya276> yeah that's 100% true
<ar53n> XD
<jrick> you could wait and check later, or find a package online
<sdlnxgk> ok gonna  hit some WoW up now  bbia
<jrick> I'm having trouble finding one
<ar53n> I've downloaded the pack on adept...
<ar53n> maybe i should restart my com p?
<reya276> well I went to the realplayer website and that's what it downloaded
<sdlnxgk> ar53n just Alt F2 and type gqcam and see if it works
<sdlnxgk> ok i'm gone :)
<reya276> http://www.real.com/linux/
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: try rebooting if  sdlnxgk's suggestion doesn't work
<ar53n> no it doenst work sdlnxg
<ar53n> ok i'll brb!
<jrick> try right clicking the binary and changing the perimissions
<jrick> make sure the file is executable
<Pollywog> is there a way to get KDE in Feisty to allow me to shut down or reboot without first exiting to the session manager?  Like it did in Edgy
<Pollywog> in other words I want to cut out that extra step
<jrick> reya176: do you need the propietary codecs?
<pag> Pollywog, use KDM instead of GDM
<jrick> if not, try Helix
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Pollywog: it shouldn't do that on KDE
<Pollywog> pag: no because kdm does not have secure remote connect via xdmcp
<mrdlouisd> what is a good audio editor?
<Pollywog> I need that secure xdmcp connect option
<BellaireLinuxN3r> Pollywog: you can try a terminal command "sudo shutdown -h now" for halting the system
<jrick> mrdlouisd: audacity
<BellaireLinuxN3r> or replace "-h" with "-r" for reboot
<reya276> ok changing the permissions work it's installing now
<Pollywog> BellaireLinuxN3r: yes that would do it thanks
<ar53n> im back
<jrick> *might not be spelled correctly
<reya276> all I did was make it so that is executes
<BellaireLinuxN3r> pollywog: no prob
<mrdlouisd> just came across that, thanks jrick
<BellaireLinuxN3r> jrick: no, you spelled it right
<Cugel> How do I check what driver version I'm using (for my network card)?
<reya276> is asking me this question
<reya276> Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links?
<ar53n> no i stillo dont see the programs
<reya276> I said yes
<MidMark> why adding a printer from kde print doesn't show all gutenprint printer? my canon was listed in localhost:631 but not in kde print list
<jrick> reya276: I have to go, hopefully someone else can help.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: did it install properly?
<reya276> ok thanks
<ar53n> no i dont see the program
<ar53n> =(
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: look in adept and see if the packages are installed
<eljefe_> can anyone tell me how to search for multiple terms in Adept?  it seems to only want to find the terms I type in when they exist exactly in that order.
<ar53n> state : installed
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: huh...weird. Okay, try uninstalling the packages, reboot, reinstall the packages
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: also check dependencies
<ar53n> !dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ar53n> whats dependencies?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> some packages depend on another package...or two...or more
<Pollywog> packages have packages they depend on
<Pollywog> you need to install the dependencies too
<Pollywog> such as installing libqt packages when you install kde
<MidMark> eljefe_: use synaptic
<eljefe_> adept should select to install dependencies automatically
<ar53n> Oh ok
<eljefe_> MidMark: yeah thats what i though, ok thanks
<ar53n> i've uninstalled the pack
<ar53n> but ill reboot later
<MidMark> eljefe_: adept is better in Feisty, but I think synaptic is still the best one
<Pollywog> some packages are needed for the machine to reboot
<Pollywog> so make sure the package is not essential for the machine to boot
<ar53n> ok
<Pollywog> in general a reboot is not required after installing or removing packages
<Pollywog> one exception is when installing a new kernel and wanting to boot to that kernel
<Pollywog> it's not like that other OS we won't mention
<BellaireLinuxN3r> *snerk*
<BellaireLinuxN3r> that's why I'm used to doing that when i'm installing/uninstalling programs
<MidMark> in other OS if change the _name_ of the pc you have to reboot :D
<MidMark> I'm not kidding
<frojnd> how do u check if nvidia driveres are installed??
<Pollywog> in other OS if you install or remove almost anything you have to reboot
<eljefe_> can anyone tell me the name of the LiveCD installer program?
<Pollywog> frojnd: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<MidMark> eljefe_: ubiquity
<eljefe_> yes thanks!
<MidMark> Pollywog: search with adept nvidia-<something>
<frojnd> Pollywog: what does that mean:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19485/
<MidMark> that you have nvidia driver 96.31
<Pollywog> it means those two nvidia packages are installed
<MidMark> there are also the newer 97.55
<frojnd> Pollywog: ok
<Pollywog> nvidia-common and nvidia-glx
<Pollywog> nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx I mean
<MidMark> frojnd: if you want the newer drivers install nvidia-glx-new
<MidMark> that automatically uninstall the older one
<Pollywog> the ii at the beginning means they are installed
<frojnd> MidMark: really?
<MidMark> frojnd: really!
<garrett> Can anyone help with ndiswrapper problems?  I am having trouble with the make command
<MidMark> frojnd: the fact drivers are installed doesn't mean that they are running
<MidMark> depends on your xorg.conf file
<frojnd> MidMark: I know: I haven't got set nvidia
<frojnd> MidMark: will those driveres work for my FX 5500 ?
<MidMark> well I don't know
<MidMark> wait
<Pollywog> the glxgears and glxinfo commands can tell you if the nvidia drivers are working
<Pollywog> once you have set them in xorg.conf
<MidMark> frojnd: yes they should work with your card
<Pollywog> and loaded the driver
<SilentWolf> Whats up everyone?
<Pollywog> btw the nvidia drivers are broken in Feisty
<SilentWolf> I am having some probelms with ndiswrapper when trying to run make
<Pollywog> so stick with edgy if you are using nvidia
<SilentWolf> Can anyone help out someone new to linux?
<MidMark> Pollywog: here with Feisty driver nvidia are ok
<Pollywog> MidMark: broken here
<MidMark> Pollywog: broken what?
<Pollywog> I can't get kde to start with nvidia driver
<MidMark> which card?
<SilentWolf> MidMark: Can you help with a ndiswrapperproblem?
<Pollywog> 7600GS
<MidMark> SilentWolf: explain your problem
<cds_> I've got kind of a strange dual-head problem at work.  I'm running ubuntu edgy (it's the same problem with kubuntu of course - I have kubuntu feisty here @home but haven't upgraded my work box yet) on a thinkpad T40 (radeon mobility 9000 vid card using the fglrx driver) -- my laptop screen runs at 1400x1050 and my primary screen runs at 1792x1344 -- I am assuming I have a virtual screen of 3192x1344 (and I think that's part of the proble
<MidMark> Pollywog: a friend of mine has a 7600gt mobile with Feisty and works perfectly too
<MidMark> here 6600gt and feisty all ok
<SilentWolf> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/garrett/Desktop/.driver/ndiswrapper-1.42/utils'
<SilentWolf> gcc -g -Wall -I../driver -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c
<SilentWolf> loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<SilentWolf> loadndisdriver.c:16:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<cds_> I'm asking here because my question got drowned out in the noise on #ubuntu -- sorry about the crosspost
<chijin> my friends 7600gs works fine in feisty
<ar53n> Guys how do i install flash player ?
<Pollywog> well I know a lot of people have the same problem I am having since upgrading to Feisty
<ar53n> I've downloaded the file but dont know how to install
<Pollywog> maybe those ppl installed cleanly, not upgraded
<BluesKaj> I gave up on feisty ....too many drawbacks for my setup , particularly constant ktorrentcrashes, direct rendering with fglrx drivers won't work ,and some of my souncard functions won't work
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: what type of file is it?
<MidMark> SilentWolf: are trying to install ndiswrapper?
<Pollywog> and Feisty does not like vmware
<SilentWolf> MidMark: yes
<Pollywog> another problem
<MidMark> SilentWolf: why not using precompiled ubuntu packages?
<SilentWolf> MidMark: I was following the help forum
<SilentWolf> MidMark
<ar53n> hummm
<SilentWolf> MidMark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<ar53n> wait
<Pollywog> I can run vmware in Feisty but only by downgrading the kernel to 2.6.17
<pag> ar53n, you don't download files in (k)ubuntu, you install them fron Adept/apt :) sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  :)
<MidMark> SilentWolf: ok sorry there are source to be compiled
<ar53n> oh rly?
<ar53n> shit
<ar53n> XD
<ar53n> sorry
<ar53n> !language
<ar53n> lol
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ar53n> anyway thx :p
<SilentWolf> MidMark: How to I go about doing that?
<MidMark> Pollywog: both upgrades and new installation with nvidia, so definitly probably some settings in your config, tried 97.55 drivers?
<Pollywog> I  tried the newest drivers but even going back to older ones was a no-go
<Pollywog> I did not know or I would have stayed with Edgy
<frojnd> can someone help me on that one. I tryed to install kubuntu (XP was allready installed) and when I installed kubuntu at the boot there isn't any choice for XP to pick. But Xp is there /media/sda5/WINDOWS  only that there isnt any Xp even on my /boot/grub/menu.lst this is my list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19486/  Can someone pless help.
<Pollywog> at least on the one machine that uses nvidia and vmware
<SilentWolf> MidMark:  What If i install them through the package manager is there something wrong with that?
<Pollywog> Feisty works fine on my laptop
<BellaireLinuxN3r> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pollywog> no nvidia there
<Pollywog> and no vmware
<BellaireLinuxN3r> frojnd: you might need to fix the mbr
<MidMark> SilentWolf: first of all, have you installed builds-essential?
<frojnd> BellaireLinuxN3r: how..
<MidMark> Pollywog: vmware haven't tried yet, done now
<ar53n> pag do i have to reboot after i've installed the flash thing?
<frojnd> BellaireLinuxN3r: I am relly new to that boot think
<pag> ar53n, no
<pag> ar53n, what browser are you using?
<ar53n> firefox
<BellaireLinuxN3r> !fixmbr | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pag> ar53n, ok. just restart firefox after the installation, and flash should work like a charm :)
<ar53n> doesnt work
<ar53n> =(
<BluesKaj> frojnd, download and burn Super Grub Disk , it's bootable and it'll help you restore your windows access
<SilentWolf> MidMark:  when i try i get this
<SilentWolf> build-essential linux-headers-'uname -r'
<SilentWolf> Reading package lists... Done
<SilentWolf> Building dependency tree
<SilentWolf> Reading state information... Done
<SilentWolf> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<voidmage> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pag> ar53n, did it install the package?
<voidmage> you have to use the `, not '
<frojnd> BellaireLinuxN3r: all good and right but don't know what to put as: root (hd0,0)  My windows is on device /dev/sda5 and this is my df -h output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19488/
<ar53n> tes
<ar53n> yes
<SilentWolf> VoidMage: Thanks I will try
<voidmage> SilentWolf: installed linux-headers-generic too?
<ar53n> swf-player package
<voidmage> that automatically updates your headers with every new kernel
<SilentWolf> Cool thanks guys give me a few min let me see if this fixed it
<pag> ar53n, you should install flashplugin-nonfree (it's in multiverse, so make sure it's enabled)
<voidmage> You can just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ar53n> they are enable but i dont see them
<ar53n> wait
<voidmage> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<voidmage> Depends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, msttcorefonts, flashplugin-nonfree, sun-java6-plugin
<MidMark> SilentWolf: you have to install build-essential package and make shure you linux-headers-<kernel you have>Z
<MidMark> emm typed too fast
<MidMark> Pollywog: vmware doesn't start at your pc?
<Pollywog> MidMark: vmware will not "compile" with the 2.6.20 kernel
<Pollywog> it does not like the headers
<MidMark> Pollywog: I have the one provided by Ubuntu, don't you like it?
<Pollywog> that is the one that vmware does not like
<MidMark> ?
<Pollywog> 'Ubuntu has vmware,,, is that what you are saying?
<MidMark> yes
<Pollywog> I di not know that
<MidMark> search it
<ar53n> in adept -> software sources -> the multiverse thing is enable
<ar53n> the case is notched...
<MidMark> ubuntu has since Edgy
<Pollywog> btw I have workstation not server
<pag> ar53n, type uname -m  in konsole, and tell what it answers
<Pollywog> vmware workstation
<SilentWolf> MidMark: when i went to install driver i got this
<SilentWolf>  sudo ndiswrapper -i /DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf
<SilentWolf> installing bcmwl5 ...
<SilentWolf> couldn't open /DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 174.
<MidMark> no workstation is commercial isn't?
<ar53n> x86_64
<Pollywog> yes the commercial one
<MidMark> Pollywog: ok of course that one isn't into ubuntu repos, but there is the server and the player one
<Pollywog> those won't do
<ar53n> thats what i get '' x86_64 ''
<pag> ar53n, oh. I'm afraid there's no 'official' flash to 64bit platform. you vould use the free one, which equals to flash7
<MidMark> SilentWolf: please can you update what are you doing now? Have you installed? compiled? what?
<MidMark> give us more details
<SilentWolf> MidMark:  I have build-essestials installed and I have ndiswrapper installed.. now I am trying to install the driver
<MidMark> SilentWolf: have you compiled it?
<ar53n> where can i find it?
<Pollywog> is 64 bit Linux worth it atm?
<pag> ar53n, mozilla-plugin-gnash I think, but I'm not sure
<pag> Pollywog, not really :)
<Pollywog> didn't think so
<SilentWolf> MidMark:  Compiled the driver?  The help file I am reading says to do sudo ndiswrapper -i then fiel location
<amachu> hi.. i can't see unicode characters in konqueror ftp client
<SilentWolf> MidMark: thats the next step it tells me to do
<amachu> any one having faced similar problems?
<amachu> also in kasablanca
<MidMark> SilentWolf: so you have just done: make and sudo make install?
<Pollywog> I don't want to buy a 64 bit system if it is going to be crippled
<SilentWolf> MidMark: Correct
<amachu> they appear jumbled to me
<SilentWolf> MidMark: After running sudo ndiswrapper - i    I received this message
<SilentWolf>  sudo ndiswrapper -i /DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf
<SilentWolf> installing bcmwl5 ...
<SilentWolf> couldn't open /DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 174.
<amachu> is kbear supported in Kubuntu?
<MidMark> guide say: sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/.driver/wifi/DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf that is a little bit different
<SilentWolf> MidMark: How is it diffrent?  Just the file locations correct?
<MidMark> the location
<Pollywog> anyone know if Dell will have Linux laptops?
<MidMark> Pollywog: yes ubuntu
<Pollywog> :)
<SilentWolf> MidMark:  When I try to run install again it says driver is already installed
<SilentWolf> MidMark: but when i type sudo ndiswrapper -l is says invalid driver
<amachu> hi, kbear? is it available in Kubuntu edgy
<amachu> how do i install
<MidMark> SilentWolf: then I don't know, I don't have your card
<ar53n> thanx ALL1
<amachu> sudo apt-get doesn't work for me
<ar53n> the flash thing works ^^^
<heinkel_111> hi ... how do i find out which codecs are installed on my machine, and which codecs are in libxine-extracodecs?
<Pollywog> sudo apt-get install kbear not work?
<Pollywog> what is kbear btw
<apokryphos> a crummy ftp manager :P
<heinkel_111> sounds like a nice fella :)
<SilentWolf> Hrrmmmm... now i am stuck
<Pollywog> oic
<BellaireLinuxN3r> !libxine-extracodecs | heinkel_111
<SilentWolf> MidMark: Is their anyway to remove all of this and start over?
<pag> ar53n, congratulations :) And good night from me, I'm going to have some sleep :)
<apokryphos> amachu: check the faq
<ar53n> well
<ar53n> its works half xD
<ar53n> works on NG Not on utube wtf
<Pollywog> I do not see kbear even on Feisty
<BellaireLinuxN3r> heinkel_111: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libxine-extracodecs has info on extracodecs
<MidMark> SilentWolf: did you do this command or not? sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/.driver/wifi/DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf
<amachu> apokryphos: link?
<Pollywog> if you want it you might have to compile it yourself
<leo__> hi people, just a simple question: where can i find info on how to install Wine ???
<apokryphos> amachu: /topic
<BellaireLinuxN3r> !wine | leo__
<ubotu> leo__: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Pollywog> I think maybe I should reinstall Edgy and get nvidia working again
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:amachu] :  kbear
<leo__> thanks BellaireLinuxN3r, didnt knew how to ask the robot :D
<Pollywog> I think if I wait for fixes, it is going to be a long wait
<carutsu> Where can i get help in configuring a second monitor for my laptop or a projector?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> leo__: no problem
<SilentWolf> MidMark:  I did that command... but i have my files in a diffrent location
<BellaireLinuxN3r> leo__: to ask the robot something append ! before what you're asking
<apokryphos> amachu: noo
<BellaireLinuxN3r> so like "!wine" or "!extras"
<MidMark> ok, where do you have them?
<heinkel_111> BellaireLinuxN3r: that is not very informative, it is a file list and not a list of isntalled codecs
<leo__> BellaireLinuxN3r: thanks!
<Pollywog> which ubuntus have LTS just Dapper?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> no prob
<heinkel_111> thanks anyway
<amachu> :-(
<SilentWolf> I have them here home/garrett/Desktop/.driver/wc/DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf
<MidMark> SilentWolf: ok so you wrong the path
<SilentWolf> MidMark: No i ajusted the command that i typed in to go to the correct path
<apokryphos> !faq | amachu
<ubotu> amachu: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<frojnd> I am on feisty. What do I have to install beside bereyl? to run it
<MidMark> sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/.driver/wc/DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf
<MidMark> go and try it
<SilentWolf> ok
<sdlnxgk> newbie ? if your using a ftpd to add users you have to have that user on the system correct??
<sdafsdf> hi all
<sdlnxgk> sdafsdf, hey there  yourself
<sdafsdf> hehe
<sdlnxgk> anyone using ftp programs??
<sdafsdf> hi!
<sdafsdf> wassup
<ar53n> I have a SERIOUS problem since this morning my multiverse and univers are enable in adept , im running kubuntu on a amd64 and i cant FIND wine in adept
<ar53n> omfg wtf!?
<biovore> sdlnxgk: ftp programs.. you mean a client or a server?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ar53n> ill read it thx
<frojnd> Hello there. I am on feisty and with feisty shouldn't be hard to install beryl. I installed beryl package. What else do I need to install to run beryl?? (I have installe nvidia)
<biovore> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MidMark> frojnd: emerald, beryl-manager
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I take it
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Tm_T] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | Kubuntu 7.04 Released!
<nalioth> <sigh>
<frojnd> MidMark: looks like its's allready installed
<frojnd> MidMark: how can I run than beryl
<MidMark> frojnd: then run beryl manager
<MidMark> that's all
<MidMark> SilentWolf goes away without a thanx... great
<sdlnxgk> biovore, i'm  trying to setup a server
<ar53n> <BellaireLinuxN3r> i've just searched in my add/remove prog and its seems like wine is already install , if so , where can i find it?
<biovore> sdlnxgk: well there is proftpd and vsftpd
<MidMark> ar53n: just launch a win program
<MidMark> that's all
<jhutchins_lt> frojnd: There are a couple of steps to running beryl.
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: try a small one, like solitare
<frojnd> jhutchins_lt: I run it in consokle
<jhutchins_lt> !beryl | frojnd See this:
<ubotu> frojnd See this:: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<frojnd> jhutchins_lt: but I can't see borders
<MidMark> frojnd: you have to set up via emerald
<ar53n> where can i find solitaire?
<ar53n> LOL
<jhutchins_lt> frojnd: I hate to repeat myself, but have you read any of the docs?
<Cnl_Delta> hmm virtual box is tricky to setup but quite smooth
<MidMark> ar53n: open a console and type wine regedit
<BellaireLinuxN3r> C:\Windows\system32\sol.exe
<sdlnxgk> biovore,  i'm using proftpd
<ar53n> bahs : wine : introuvable
<sdlnxgk> with the gproftpd frontend
<MidMark> ar53n: so it isn't installed
<ar53n> ok but i cant find it in adept nieh
<ar53n> ill read the thing
<MidMark> ar53n: here's updated packages http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<sdlnxgk> biovore,   so in order to add a user to proftpd I would have to add them to my system correct... it's the only information I can't seem to find..
<Endler> What do I need to do to get ruby working with qt4?  There are a bunch of conflicting packages in the repos.  Which ones do I need to install.  I Installed libqt4-ruby, but that doesn't seem to be enough.
<ar53n> thanx
<ar53n> but i use kubuntu?
<ar53n> what package should i download?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> ar53n: should be the same
<MidMark> ar53n: it's same depends on which version you have
<ar53n> how do i know if i have feasty or w/e?
<ar53n> ( i've installed the 64bit version of kubuntu )
<biovore> ar53n: you tring to figure out what version your running?
<ar53n> yes
<MidMark> what do you downloaded to install kubuntu?
<biovore> ar53n: cat /etc/issue
<ar53n> because i need to know what version of wine i should dl
<sardira_> Kubuntu is AWESOME!
<ar53n> yes
<biovore> ar53n: you building wine from source?
<ar53n> ubuntu 7.04 /n /l
<ar53n> heummm
<biovore> ar53n: feisty is 7.04
<MidMark> ar53n: then download 7.04 wine package
<sardira_> I want to convinces my frindes to switch from windows to K/ubuntu
<ar53n> OK thx all +D
<ar53n> =D
<sardira_> do you have any flashes or slideshow that point the most attractive features of kubuntu?
<MidMark> to install just: right click on it -> kubuntu menu -> install
<ar53n> ok wait ill try =d
<ar53n> it ask me for a password
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yeah
<ar53n> D=
<BellaireLinuxN3r> you mean, installing it?
<ar53n> yeah
<BellaireLinuxN3r> put your user password in
<ar53n> when i want to install it ask me for a password
<BellaireLinuxN3r> that's normal
<ar53n> what should i put?
<BellaireLinuxN3r> it's running kdesu so you can install packages
<BellaireLinuxN3r> your user password
<BellaireLinuxN3r> as if you were using sudo
<ar53n> it saus
<ar53n> error the architecture of the package ( i 386 ) doesnt correspond to the system ( amd64)
<BellaireLinuxN3r> oh
<ar53n> some error have been encounter ect....
<ar53n> =/
<ar53n> *sad*
<BellaireLinuxN3r> yeah
<BellaireLinuxN3r> you need a 64 bit wine
<ar53n> RAWR
<biovore> yeah 64bit is a different arch then x86
<biovore> same thing on windows
<lupul> is there another app like konqueror? cause it just died forever
<biovore> firefox
<BellaireLinuxN3r> konqueror is just a browser
<biovore> for webbrowsing.
<ar53n> ok ive read some things and there is a hack so i can run de x86 on my 64bit
<lupul> and for file managing?
<ar53n> ill read that and ill brbr
<lupul> ! file
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<lupul> ! file manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ar53n> wtf
<ar53n> theyre tryign to confuse me =( one time they says they is no wine for 64bit n then they tell me theyre is
<ar53n> wtf
<ar53n> how do i write '' ~ '' with a french canadian multilanguage keyboard
<ar53n> ? =/
<ar53n> =(
<biovore> ar53n: get a US keyboard ?
<biovore> no clue..
<ar53n> rofl xD
<jussi01> ar53n: do you have altgr on there?
<ar53n> wait
<ar53n> alt?
<ar53n> yes lol
<ar53n> XD
<jussi01> ar53n: no, alt gr
<ar53n> whats gr
<ar53n> OH
<ar53n> yes
<ar53n> i do
<jussi01> ar53n: try alt gr ^
<ar53n> thanx
<ar53n> worksss
<ar53n> ~~~~
<ar53n> :P
<jussi01> lol
<ar53n> <3 kissie
<jussi01> ar53n: its the same on the finnish keyboard...
<MidMark> ar53n: ah you have 64 bit
<ar53n> yes
<ar53n> and im trying to install wine
<ar53n> it gave me headache...=(
<MidMark> lupul: try krusader is another planet file manager, like total commander for windows
<MidMark> ar53n: I don't know if wine works under 64 bit
<MidMark> let me check
<ar53n> http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64
<ar53n> im trying to do this but i cant manage to do it i have some error ect...
<lupul> i/m using it
<lupul> but once it died too
<MidMark> ar53n: yup
<lupul> so i'm searching for something alternate in case krusader dies again and konqueror is already dead
<MidMark> lupul: so you have to search why they died both
<ar53n> does linux have a distance help request or smthing like this....like on windows
<ar53n> this thing kills me xD
<lupul> konqueror died after i changed the icons theme
<lupul> but i switched it back but doesn't want to get alive
<MidMark> ar53n: remote desktop?
<MidMark> yes it has
<ar53n> yes
<ar53n> midmaark
<ar53n> wanna help me do it?
<ar53n> D=
<MidMark> ar53n: tell what is your problem now exactly?
<ar53n> See , i wanna install wine , i have a AMD64 and i cant find the file in adept , and my universe and multiverse thing are enabled so im trying to install it from the .deb but i need to do this : http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64 but im not good at this...ive tryed but im getting some erro
<ar53n> *error
<MidMark> which errors???
<MidMark> if you don't say exactly how can I help you?
<MidMark> I just told you
<ar53n> wait
<ar53n> when i type the second command line it says ,
<ar53n> bash : cd : /home/ar53n/desktop : no file or repertory of this type
<MidMark> Desktop with D not d
<MidMark> Desktop is not desktop
<MidMark> this is linux!
<ar53n> oh
<ar53n> LOL
<ar53n> :p
<ar53n> kk wait ill re-try
<alex__> hi
<phpcode> ar53n: thanks, the link helped me install wine :-P
<ar53n> after i've wrote the command line , nothing shows up so i closed the konsole and when i try to install it i got nothing xD
<ar53n> you have a 64bit core phpcode?
<Alonea> jlilly: just thought i would let you no that there is no success so far, but thats because of the disk I got (on mac)
<phpcode> ar53n: AMD, yes.
<jlilly> Alonea: awww. no good :(
<ar53n> i'm trying to install it but it doesnt work
<jlilly> What disk do you have that's causing a problem?
<MidMark> ar53n: if you gave up without saying us nothing none can help you
<ar53n> I,ve done EVERYTHING they said in http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64 , after i've wrote everything in the console nothing happens
<ar53n> ANd when i try to install it i still have the same error
<phpcode> ar53n: have you typed the: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 .... command?
<ar53n> yeah
<Alonea> jlilly: remember in the instructions it said which one WONT boot in vmware? thats the one i accidentally got...^^;;;;
<ar53n> wait i'll re-do everything
<jlilly> awww :( :( :(
<Alonea> jlilly: getting a different one that should work lots better.
<MidMark> good phpcode try to teach him how to do, too few details to understand what's wrong
<ar53n> OK
<jlilly> Alonea: I just finished the download today. I think I'm going to try to install it.
<ar53n> i've wrote the sudo thing , it reads the pack , reads the information , but once its done i got this error in the console
<Alonea> jlilly: ok. I am gonna pm you.
<ar53n> '' e: impossible to fin the package lib32asounds2 ''
<jlilly> Alonea: sure thing.
<ar53n> duh wait S at the end
<MidMark> ar53n: copy and paste from the wiki and you will not have these errors ;)
<ar53n> YEah! the sounds thing work now
<ar53n> XD
<kispios> Any italian?
<ar53n> does ctrl v ctrl c work in console?
<Tm_T> !it | kispios
<ubotu> kispios: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MidMark> ar53n: works also right click -> paste
<biovore> ar53n: in unix you just high light then middle mouse click  on what you want to paste to
<speckter123> Hello
<ar53n> ohhh
<ar53n> ok
<ar53n> im installing the sound thing.
<MidMark> finally
<ar53n> i think we're getting something man!
<ar53n> i've been working around to make everything works since midnight to 4 am last night lol...
<MidMark> ar53n: first times you lost hours for stupid things, will be better if you keep patience
<MidMark> and always write ALL you did
<ar53n> XDD
<MidMark> so people can help you
<ar53n> thats what im trying to do
<ar53n> but its a bit hard cuz im french
<ar53n> and the french kubuntu community is not very active so
<MidMark> I'm italian :)
<ar53n> ok
<ar53n> i've done everything they say
<MidMark> so try wine regedit
<ar53n> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/ar53n/.wine'...
<MidMark> yes it works
<ar53n> NICE
<ar53n> :p
<ar53n> Man php midmark , you rock =/
<ar53n> <333333333333333333
<MidMark> ar53n: now if you launch a .exe program should open, if not then you have some errors and then checks
<ar53n> Thanks for being so patient and comprehensive with me...
<ar53n> :P
<ar53n> ok ill try steam
<MidMark> ar53n: go and tell to all french newbie :)
<ar53n> ROFL :P
<ar53n> its the first time i use linux tought so
<ar53n> its a radical change for me :p
<MidMark> ar53n: I know, but keep patience, it's better than windows, you have only open your eyes after sleeping for years (like matrix) :P
<ar53n> ROFL :P
<ar53n> yeah <3 matrix
<Graham> hry
<Graham> hey*
<dany_21> hi room, i have alread asked in kde, but no response sofar: is there a possibility to add a button into the Toolbar in Konqueror to switch to e.g. "TreeView" or "Symbol" with just one click?
<biovore> dany_21: I think you can.. not 100% sure though..
<dany_21> biovore: i also though so :) but the question was meant of course: HOW?!
<Graham> Settings > Configure toolbars?
<biovore> Yeah, thats what I though, but I don't see the view options in there..
<dany_21> Graham: no... at least thera are no buttons for viewmodes
<biovore> dany_21: yeah, right now you have to go view | view mode | <selection>
<biovore> Its something that would be easy for a developer to add though..
<dany_21> even the List is somehoe implemented strange (see the bottom note if you select the icon in the Config toolbars dialog)
<biovore> dany_21: I think it would be a nice addition
<biovore> I use detailed list here..
<biovore> oh there is a botton on the toolbar by default
<dany_21> i often switch between symbol and treeview
<mahdi> have you considered using a hotkey instead?
<biovore> Well on my konqeror setup there is a buttion call Detailed List View
<biovore> you press it and a pop up menu with the different view types pops up
<dany_21> yep - this button i always use to change views
<biovore> ok
<dany_21> (the name actually changes if you click it)
<biovore> yup
<biovore> Icon changes as well
<dany_21> but it takes carefully watching, to change between two modes
<biovore> yeah..
<dany_21> mahdi: what are the default shortcuts for this?
<mahdi> dany_21: don't know, lets take a look-see
<dany_21> mahdi: at least, i havent found the entry in "Define Shortcuts"
<mahdi> dany_21: yeah, i'm not seeing the option in the configure shortcuts dialogue
<ar53n> *sight*
<ar53n> Any wine good people here?
<ar53n> any people good with wine?
<Tm_T> ar53n: doing gallup?
<ar53n> gallup?
<Tm_T> or poll
<Tm_T> whatever
<yellow> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<ar53n> LOL
<ar53n> no
<ar53n> i have a problem installing steam
<Tm_T> then ask your question ;)
<ar53n> Im following the step by step on this website : http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam                      ( im at step 3.1 ) when i type wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi in my konsole i have this error : '' the specified installation package could not be opened . Please check the file path and try again . ''
<MidMark> ar53n: again you wrong the path
<ar53n> =(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<ar53n> Damnnn
<ar53n> how can i fix taht?
<MidMark> copy and paste all the line from console
<MidMark> I mean the 1 line to launch
<ar53n> this one? wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi
<ar53n> or what i haave when i open the console?
<ar53n> if this is what u mean this is what i've got : ar53n@ar53n-desktop:~$
<MidMark> so this the error
<MidMark> let me teach you basi
<ar53n> XD yesh mashter
<MidMark> another question before: where do you have the file?
<MidMark> in the Desktop?
<ar53n> on my desktop
<tarelerulz> Have any of you made a ln to jave executitle so something like frostwire can us the jave you have installed?
<MidMark> ok so what do you launch exactly? Copy and paste from konsole
<wilman> anyone having experience with wine?
<wilman> i have a problem with the autorun of Ra2
<MidMark> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wilman> ok;P
<ar53n> im trying to lunch SteamInstall.msi
<ar53n> ar53n@ar53n-desktop:~$ wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi
<MidMark> ar53n: ok great
<wilman> autorun starts good but when the autorun has started and i press instal game it doesnt do anything
<MidMark> ar53n: when I say all line I mean exactly all the line :)
<MidMark> ar53n: probably you have to type: wine msiexec /i Desktop/SteamInstall.msi
<ar53n> rofl..
<ar53n> you're right midmark it works
<ar53n> XD
<ar53n> what does '' i '' mean?
<MidMark> ar53n: listen 1 minute
<ar53n> okay
<MidMark> ar53n: when you see ~ you are in your home, /home/ar53n ok?
<ar53n> ok
<MidMark> Desktop is a subdir of your home so when you want to access it then you can type:
<MidMark> "/home/ar53n/Desktop/<file>" or if you are in the ~ just type "Desktop/<file>"
<MidMark> without ""
<MidMark> and remember that with tab you have command auto-complete, so you can type Desk<TAB>
<MidMark> and will complete it for you
<ar53n> does it work for all the words in konsole?
<MidMark> this works also for files and everything, but of course you have to be in the right place, of course if you type bad character that haven't a corresponding file then doesn't work
<ar53n> exemple steam<tab>
<MidMark> all files, dirs and commands
<ar53n> Okay
<MidMark> try a little bit, it's hard to teach than to try
<ar53n> okay ill practice
<MidMark> and remember that steam is Steam :P
<MidMark> sorry is NOT
<MidMark> linux is case sensitive
<ar53n> XD
<ar53n> okay
<ar53n> just like c+
<ar53n> lol
<ar53n> thanx again man
<ar53n> XD
<Alonea> anyone else use Ktorrent? mine crashes all the time...
<biovore> works great here
<Arwen> I use azureus :-\
<biovore> But I don't torrent a hole lot on this box..  I use torrentflux on a remote linux box and use a webbrowser to control it.
<MidMark> Alonea: have you activated dht?
<cWolfe> Alonea,  so does mine, but ti doesnt really affect anything, so i havent bothered to fix it
<MidMark> ktorrent in Feisty has a bug with it, upgrade to 2.1.4 from ktorrent website, has feisty package
<Alonea> MidMark: *shrugs* probably. Only thing is, if it crashes in the middle of the night, then it doesn't download..
<Mena> Alonea, this happened with some times and i am using kubuntu 7.04 maybe its a bug or a ram isuue or cpu i dont know
<Mena> me*
<MidMark> no it's a bug with dht if activated
<Mena> ohh ok
<Alonea> MidMark: oh,ok. Will do that. this, so far, isn't the ONLY program that I have found I needed to get the one from the original people
<MidMark> http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<exisn> You might have to reset the configurationfile for ktorrent when you upgrade, mine wouldn't start up intil I did
<Mena> you can use Azures (the package you have or use the last version download it from sourcefrog.org or use utorrent under wine
<lespea> is there anybody here that can reset nickserv passwords? I can't remember what I used --> I've been gone for a while!
<Alonea> exisn: nope. it loaded up just fine for me.
<Cnl_Delta> hmm
<leo__> hi
<exisn> Ok, must be some setting I changed then
<leo__> anybody: what's the best distro to install on a 80x586, 32MB Ram PC?
<jussi01> arg, I just installed kdmtheme, and when i go to the part in system settings, it tells me to click admin mode, but there isnt any admin mode button...grrr
<jussi01> leo__: dsl
<jussi01> leo__: thats damn small linux....
<jussi01> runs on practically anything
<leo__> jussi01, with X server?
<jussi01> leo__: yep
<|lostbyte|> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jussi01> lol
<Mena> jussi01, maxmize it
<Mena> and you find the buttom
<Mena> button*
* |lostbyte| goes to install it on his automatic washing machine.
<jussi01> Mena: nope..still no button...
<leo__> jussi01, great! thanks :)
<jussi01> |lostbyte|: lol
<Mena> jussi01, this is impossible !
<leo__> jussi01, wait, thats not a distro..
<jussi01> Mena: you want a screenie? :P
<PhinnFort> how do i get back the kcontrol icon in my menu?
<jussi01> leo??
<aleksanteri> how can i change konsole's default font?
<Mena> jussi01, heheh no
<PhinnFort> aleksanteri: tried right clicking?;)
<jussi01> leo__: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<leo__> jussi01, is it?
<jussi01> yes it is...
<PhinnFort> aleksanteri: sorry, that was only in yakuake, however, try the "settings" menu
<jussi01> leo__: debian based too...
<leo__> jussi01, oh yes, sorry
<PhinnFort> aleksanteri: and when you're finished, select "save as standard"
<aleksanteri> ahhhhhhhhh
<leo__> jussi01, read what the robot said, sorry
<aleksanteri> darn i'm stupid :P
<jussi01> installs to the hdd as well
<PhinnFort> aleksanteri: aren't we all?
<jussi01> leo__: lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> my sister uses DSL
<PhinnFort> she's 6
<PhinnFort> but seriously, how do i get my KDE Control Center back?
<Mena> jussi01, try this on terminal (kdesu kcontrol)
<aleksanteri> PhinnFort: killall kcontrol; kcontrol
<PhinnFort> aleksanteri: i mean in the Menu
<aleksanteri> ah
<stittel> Mena: Why should you want to start the Control Center with root rights?
<chicharron> i think i messed up my raid 0 trying to install kubuntu on an external hard drive...can anyone help? thanks
<PhinnFort> the System Settings is the worst app of the year, imho;)
<aleksanteri> yeah kcontrol rules
* aleksanteri uses kbfx anyways
<PhinnFort> Mena: kcontrol sudo's automatically when you need it
<Mena> stittel, he have a problem telling me he cant find the admin button to open his kdm themes
<PhinnFort> aleksanteri: isn't that, you know, ugly?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<stittel> Mena: Oh, alright.
<PhinnFort> Mena: search?
<aleksanteri> PhinnFort: not if you style it
<Pollywog> I want to install Edgy over Feisty (Feisty buggy) but the installer won't allow it unless I reformat most of the drive
<Mena> PhinnFort, no
<PhinnFort> aleksanteri: well, i tried styles, but it couldn't find images, and it was really buggy
<stittel> Mena: Has he tried restting the kcontrol specific part of ~/.kde? Obviously something is broken on his system.
<Mena> PhinnFort, for what
<aleksanteri> they've btw released the new stable if you didn't know ;)
<PhinnFort> Mena: for "kdm themes"?
<Pollywog> it says I have no / partition, though I do
* aleksanteri uses the KORE theme and it works fine
<Mena> stittel, he didnt tell me
<PhinnFort> Mena: if he can't find it then, it probably isn't installed
<robin_> bonjour
<PhinnFort> Mena: i think it comes with guidance
<PhinnFort> !find guidance
<ubotu> Found: kde-guidance, kde-guidance-powermanager
<Pollywog> so I am stuck with Feisty and no working nvidia
<PhinnFort> !info kde-guidance
<ubotu> kde-guidance: collection of KDE system administration tools for GNU/Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 956 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<PhinnFort> !nvidia | Pollywog
<robin_> quelqun peut m'aider
<ubotu> Pollywog: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aleksanteri> !fr | robin_
<ubotu> robin_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<robin_> ok merci
<Mena> PhinnFort, no he have ldm themes installed and to open it he need admin rights but he cant find the button for it i told hime to maximize it and he told me the same he cant find it
<Pollywog> that won't help... nvidia is broken in Feisty
<Mena> kdm*
<Pollywog> it's that simple
<PhinnFort> Mena: is he using KControl?
<PhinnFort> Mena: if so, it's outside the normal frame
<PhinnFort> Mena: tell him to look farther down
<Mena> PhinnFort, i told hime to maximize it
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia is broken in feisty?  howso?
<Pollywog> yes it doesn't start kde
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<Mena> PhinnFort, any way if he was watching this he will know
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not nvidia that has the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> it's your config
<Daisuke_Ido> the nvidia drivers are fine
<Pollywog> no matter how I try to install nvidia it won't work in Feisty though it was fine in Edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> they work
<Pollywog> same config as edgy
<ar53n> Midmark u there?
<Pollywog> and it worked then
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm using them, on feisty, and in kde, and i know i'm not the only onwe
<Daisuke_Ido> one*
<Daisuke_Ido> have you tried reinstalling the drivers?  or maybe you need a slight config change
<MidMark> ar53n: what's up?
<Pollywog> lots of ppl report the same problem I have, in the forums
<Daisuke_Ido> after all, it's not a one size fits all issue
<Pollywog> it was working until Feisty was released
<Daisuke_Ido> and if it's x not starting, reinstall your driver because it's likely that the kernel update threw it off
<Pollywog> did that
<ar53n> how do u talk in red like this?
<ar53n> ( this is just a simple question like this )
<Pollywog> and the kernel has a problem too, it does not work with vmware workstation 5
<stittel> Pollywog: Did you at some point use NVIDIA driver's not officially released by Ubuntu?
<Pollywog> stittel: no
<Daisuke_Ido> ar53n: he's not talking in red, nor am i, it's nick highlighting letting you know there's a message with your name in it
<Pollywog> only Ubuntu's
<MidMark> ar53n: what?
<Daisuke_Ido> try the one from the site
<ar53n> ohhh
<stittel> Pollywog: So you had 8xxx on Edgy without support for Compiz and Beryl?
<ar53n> MidMark When u type wine in console , in what repertory are you?
<Pollywog> I had support for Beryl on Edgy
<stittel> Pollywog: Then you have not been using the offical drivers.
<Daisuke_Ido> not with nvidia-glx you didn't, that's the 8xxx series of drivers that don't work properly with beryl
<MidMark> repertory means for you directory?
<frojnd> how can I acces into ./kde when I try there is this error: Unable to enter file:///media/sda1/home/q/.kde. You do not have access rights to this location
<stittel> Pollywog: Is your system an update from Edgy or a fresh installation?
<ar53n> yes
<Pollywog> updated from Edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> frojnd: try /home/q/.kde
<Pollywog> I cannot use the 2.6.20 kernel
<Pollywog> it won't work with vmware workstation 5
<Daisuke_Ido> Pollywog: then it's hardly an nvidia issue
<Daisuke_Ido> wait wait wait
<stittel> Pollywog: Do you have manually added repositories to your apt-sources other than the officall Ubuntu repositoryes main, restricted, universe, multiverse?
<Daisuke_Ido> what kernel are you using on feisty then?
<frojnd> Daisuke_Ido> I am on love cd and I have to mount sda1..
<Pollywog> stittel: no
<MidMark> ar53n: if you ask the question is better for everyone
<Pollywog> all ubuntu
<frojnd> Daisuke_Ido: I reallz need some logs that are on sda1
<MidMark> I don't understand what you want to do
<ar53n> XD
<Daisuke_Ido> frojnd: ah
<ar53n> ok let me reformulate
<Pollywog> I downgraded to 2.6.17 from edgy so I could run vmware
<ar53n> Again i have probleme with sub directory n stuff.
<ar53n> Heres the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> you're using the 2.6.17 kernel with feisty, and you're complaining about things not working?
* Daisuke_Ido makes a hand washing motion
<Daisuke_Ido> you're on your own on this one
<stittel> Pollywog: Can you please post your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us the link?
<Pollywog> Daisuke_Ido: I used the Feisty kernel and it did not work
<Pollywog> not with vmware
<Daisuke_Ido> then go back to edgy, maybe?
<Pollywog> or nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> just a thought?
<Pollywog> yes I tried that
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<stittel> Pollywog: Can you also post there the package version of all packages whose name start with "nvidia"?
<Pollywog> it won't install without reformatting everything
<Pollywog> stittel: k
<stittel> Pollywog: Is VMware not support version 5 of VMware workstation anymore, so they won't give you patches for 2.6.20?
<ar53n> On linux gamer they say that to start steam i just have to type wine Steam.exe in Konsole but it says '' wine could not load system32\steam.exe module not found
<stittel> Pollywog: Because in that case you will be stuck with 2.6.18 forever, which is hardly an alternative.
<Pollywog> stittel: is that the problem? do if I upgrade vmware workstation it will work in Feisty?
<ar53n> How can i tell the console to search for steam.exe in the steam directory instead of system32?
<Pollywog> stittel: is that the problem? so if I upgrade vmware workstation it will work in Feisty?
<MidMark> ar53n: type this using TAB
<Pollywog> I would just reinstall Edgy but the installer wants to reformat all my partitions
<stittel> Pollywog: Well, using a 2.6.20 kernel would help for starters, because there is no 2.6.18 kernel for Feisty, hence you leave the officall route by using such a kernel.
<Daisuke_Ido> back up whjat you need then
<Pollywog> oic
<Daisuke_Ido> stittel: hence why i washed my hands of it :)
<ejupin> eljefe_:I had to reinstall completely.. couldnt get xorg to work again.. not a probl, I dont keep valuable info on my linux box :)
<stittel> Pollywog: But one thing at the time, please provide the output I asked for at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Pollywog> k
<stittel> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, well, a lot of problems occur because of leaving the officall path. :)
<MidMark> ar53n: nothing, use K->find files and search Steam.exe
<Pollywog> I might be faced with the ugly alternative of reinstalling and reformatting all the partitions
<stittel> Pollywog: No.
<ar53n> MidMark you mean , find steam.exe in all the file?
<frojnd> how can I select words in nano without mouse?
<Pollywog> I am getting the output you requested
<stittel> Pollywog: If it is VMware Workstation 5 being outdated, then you should switch back to Edgy, because you can't use Edgy forever anyhow.
<stittel> Pollywog: pardon "shouldn't switch back"
<MidMark> ar53n: in your home or in home/.wine to not search not in the whole home
<Pollywog> stittel if I can upgrade vmware and use it with feisty I will do that
<frojnd> does anyone know what change this command: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  in xorg.conf exact lines??
<Pollywog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19506/
<Pollywog> stittel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19506/
<stittel> Pollywog: These are NOT Ubuntu packages.
<Pollywog> stittel: okay I will look into upgrading vmware
<stittel> Pollywog: Wherever they come from, neither Feisty nor Edgy ever had officicall 9755 Nvidia drivers.
<ar53n> MidMark brb
<stittel> Pollywog: One thing at a time. Let's first sanitize your system a bit, then care about Vmware.
<stittel> Pollywog: Can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list too?
<Pollywog> k
<MidMark> ar53n: mh?
<|ericsson|> !ndiswrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|ericsson|> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pollywog> stittel: thanks I don't want to take up more of your time, I am going to see if I can fix the primary problem, which is vmware in Feisty
<ar53n> MidMark sorry i was AFK
<Pollywog> the nvidia is the secondary problem
<Pollywog> I will probably have to do a clean install of Feisty
<stittel> Pollywog: However you like. Please not that VMWare Player and VMWare Server are both part of Feisty and are FREE!
<Pollywog> stittel: I use workstation
<slougi> well they are free but not Free :P
<stittel> Pollywog: Also you should remove all related third party packages from your system and use the officall ubuntu ones.
<Pollywog> stittel: I use workstation
<mats> open and not free
<stittel> Pollywog: You can run a VM created with workstation in at least VMWare Player and I also think in server.
<ar53n> niehhh
<stittel> Pollywog: I don't know what exactly do you need from VMware Workstation, but maybe another VMware product will also do.
<Pollywog> I have tried that and it runs MUCH better in Workstation than in player
<eams> Hi, I've an epson stylus CX3700 printer, but I can't print, can somebody help me?
<stittel> Pollywog: By the way: How have you installed kernel modules for VMware until now?
<Pollywog> they install from vmware's tarballs easily
<Pollywog> but not in Feisty
<stittel> Pollywog: But they don't compile with 2.6.20?
<MidMark> ar53n: so?
<Pollywog> correct
<Pollywog> not 5.x anyway
<stittel> Pollywog: I see. Try to get updated modules from VMware that work with 2.6.20.
<Pollywog> maybe 6 does
<eams> I'm in Feisty...
<ar53n> MidMark i know where is my steam repertory but dont know how to tell the console where to get it
<stittel> Pollywog: Otherwise check out VMware server or contact VMware support. But only after you have sanitized your system.
<stittel> Pollywog: Your Nvidia problems don't directly correlate to your VMware problems.
<Pollywog> stittel: correct
<MidMark> ar53n: tell me where I can traslate :)
<ar53n> translate my bad english? XDDD
<stittel> Pollywog: Just don't use non-officicall version (i. e. packages not provided by Ubuntu itself for Feisty) for important packages.
<eams> Hi, I've an epson stylus CX3700 printer, but I can't print, can somebody help me? I've Feisty
<MidMark> ar53n: translate into konsole command that works (tm)
<stittel> Pollywog: I have installed nvidia-drivers in Edgy with one command and they still work perfectely fine after the Feisty update. It's really not a Ubuntu flaw.
<Pollywog> stittel: when I first upgraded to Feisty, I used the nvidia packages but they did not work, so I had to compile from nvidia sources for the 2.6.17 kernel
<Pollywog> stittel: that is what I did, same thing you just said, only it did not work
<stittel> Pollywog: The official Ubuntu nvidia packages for the officical ubuntu kernel packe work quite well, believe me. :)
<Pollywog> k
<ar53n> MidMark : Im not sure what you're trying to tell me right now...im confused xD
<stittel> Pollywog: This would mean running a kernel of course, for which you can't compile VMware modules. Check with VMware for that.
<Pollywog> I will try to find out about upgrading vmware
<MidMark> ar53n: where is your file???
<stittel> Pollywog: Good Luck! If  you have further questions, feel free to come back anytime!
<MidMark> tell me.
<Pollywog> stittel: ty
<ar53n> MidMark : my steam.exe?
<Dhraakellian> asking on behalf of my brother here...  Which -dev packages would be required to compile Kirocker?
<ar53n> MidMark : its in my wine file , programfiles -> steam
<Dhraakellian> Alternatively, does anyone know where there would be a .deb for it?
<eams> Hi, I've an epson stylus CX3700 printer, but I can't print, can somebody help me? I've Feisty
<guts> bjr
<guts> ya des fr ??
<MidMark> so open a console and: WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine .wine/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<ar53n> ouaips
<ar53n> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<guts> yop ^
<guts> comment jinstal un tar.bz2 ?
<aldin> what download manager u suggest if my public IP is changed very often, and i need to download one big file which needs to be resumed
<MidMark> ar53n: change upper case if they are wrong, you typed all in lower case, but I don't think they all are
<ar53n> MidMark: OK
<guts> svp
<ar53n> guts va sur le channel fr jsuis oqp en se moment dsl
<ar53n> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<guts> il est ou
<aldin> what download manager u suggest if my public IP is changed very often, and i need to download one big file which needs to be resumed
<ar53n> wine: cannot find '.wine/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe'
<ar53n> clique sur kubuntu fr en bleur
<ar53n> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ar53n> ou ubuntu si tu a ubuntu
<slougi> aldin: you can try kget
<guts> merci
<slougi> aldin: or wget from the command-line
<aldin> slougi, i tried wget kget downthemall but all of them "dont know " to retry if connection fail (if my public ip is changed)
<MidMark> ar53n: you have to modify the directory with the one EXACTLY returned by finder, I cannot help you since you don't copy and paste but you type manually here and you continue to wrong to copy
<MidMark> ar53n: listen to me
<slougi> aldin: wget at least has a --continue switch
<ar53n> MidMark : Yes
<slougi> aldin: I haven't really used the others
<aldin> freedownload manager has option to retry after e.g. 5 mins
<aldin> i need equivalent on linux
<MidMark> open konqueror, go to your home, type in the address bar .wine appending to the current url
<MidMark> then hit enter and then navigate throught the file system and find Steam.exe
<ardchoille> How do I stop kbluetoothd from starting when I log into kde?
<Cnl_Delta> hi, which OSS virtual machine can do full 3d?
<MidMark> wehn you found it then right click on it and open with -> wine
<MidMark> I don't know a easier method to open it
<ar53n> ok wait
<slougi> Cnl_Delta: I don't think there is one, open-source or not
<ar53n> ok i've find steam.exe
<ar53n>   /home/ar53n/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<ar53n> sec
<aldin> look, wget -c URL works ok, but if my public ip gots changed wget is "confused" and it doesnt know to retry downloadin, FreeDownloadManager for windows has option to retry if connection fails 5,10mins after etc
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm trying to build a package that cannot find the proper X includes and says to add them to my path. I've found where the headers are, but what evironment variable would it be looking at to find the X includes?
<MidMark> ar53n: ooooooooooooooh finally
<ar53n> MidMark : yeah xD ok now when i try to start it with wine it says fatal error could not load module 'bin/vgui2.dll'
<SlimG> Is there a aptitude/apt-get parameter for pulling packages from another architecture? ex.: aptitude install krita --architecture=amd64
<kkerwin> So that I can add the path to that variable? (See above)
<MidMark> ar53n: then you have a new problem
<ar53n> MidMark : im such a lucky guy +D
<stittel> kkerwin: Why didn't you just install the appropriate dev packages?
<MidMark> ar53n: ok
<MidMark> understood
<stittel> kkerwin: Or did you?
<MidMark> read this: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1917&forum=10
<MidMark> > You should start steam from its directory not from somewhere else.
<stittel> kkerwin: Because usually you don't need to set the path manually.
<MidMark> so first you have to do: cd <directory>
<kkerwin> stittel: I don't believe that I did. Ok. I just found a folder: /usr/include/X11 and assumed that that was the proper folder.
<MidMark> then wine Steam.exe
<kkerwin> stittel: Ok. I'll check and make sure that I installed those.
<Dhraakellian> grargh... trying to help my brother get kirocker installed, but it needs to be manually compiled
<Dhraakellian> what would he need to install so that the standard compiling process will actually work?
<slougi> Dhraakellian: the configure script will complain about missing deps
<lespea> where do I need to go / who do I need to ask in order to reste my nickserv password?
<lespea> *reset
<stittel> kkerwin: Who did you install the X devlopment files/
<MidMark> ar53n: at the bottom of the thread it says that you have to install internet explorer, don't know, you have to try
<stittel> ?
<stittel> kkerwin: How did you install the X development files?
<Dhraakellian> slougi:
<Dhraakellian> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Dhraakellian> See `config.log' for more details.
<kkerwin> stittel: I am apt-getting xorg-dev right now.
<ar53n> MidMark : ... wowwww ok so now i have to install IE IN Wine...
<Dhraakellian> (relayed from IM with him)
<stittel> kkerwin: Alright, so they probably just weren't installed.
<kkerwin> stittel: Thats what I'm thinking. I'll let you know if the problem persists. Thanks.
<MidMark> ar53n: you can try to install FAKE IE
<slougi> Dhraakellian: heh nice, it seems it doesn't like his compiler a lot... don't know, sorry, but maybe try to update g++
<MidMark> just a registry key to say that there is, but in reality there isn't
<MidMark> sometimes it works :P
<stittel> kkerwin: Please just don't copy anything into /usr by hand.
<ar53n> MidMark : Can i download it from adept?
<stittel> kkerwin: Except /usr/local/ of course.
* Dhraakellian does a little googling and ends up at kubuntuforums.net
<Pollywog> !vmware | pollywog
<Dhraakellian> build-essentials?
<MidMark> ar53n: no! it's not free software!
<stittel> Dhraakellian: Which software are you trying to build?
<Dhraakellian> stittel: kirocker
<kkerwin> stittel: Yes. I've used FreeBSD and Gentoo in the past. I've already made those mistakes. :-)
<Dhraakellian> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52869
<MidMark> ar53n: wait I can provide to you a tips that can works
<stittel> kkerwin: Yeah, well, I made them back on Debian quite a long time ago. :)
<ar53n> oh ok
<lespea> :( nobody?
<kkerwin> stittel: Thanks again for your help.
<slougi> lespea: ?
<stittel> kkerwin: You're welcome. Have fun with Kubuntu!
<ar53n> Hey lespea!
<kkerwin> stittel: Thank you. One last question ... what is the name of the qt dev package?
<lespea> hey
* Dhraakellian likes how his gentoo system makes compiling things outside of the package manager relatively painless
<lespea> where do I need to go / who do I need to ask in order to reset my nickserv password?
<slougi> lespea: you'll have to contact freenode staff
<lespea> ah
<slougi> lespea: maybe try #freenode or similar
<kkerwin> lespea: Try msg nickserv help (with a slash infront of msg, of course)
<lespea> I searched help, but I couldn't find anything too usefull :(
<lespea> I'll try freenode though, thanks!
<stittel> kkerwin: Qt3 or Qt4?
<kkerwin> stittel: Hrm. Not sure.
<stittel> kkerwin: Qt3 might be libqt3-headers and/or libqt3-mt-dev.
<kkerwin> stittel: Well, I have both actually.
<Pollywog> !vmware | pollywog
<stittel> kkerwin: Qt4 should be libqt4-dev.
<kkerwin> stittel: K
<MidMark> ar53n: download this http://kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<lespea> :( I "cannot send to channel" on #freenode
<kkerwin> stittel: Phew. These dev packages sure have a lot of deps!
<ar53n> MidMark : okay!
<stittel> kkerwin: I guess they have. :)
<frojnd> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stittel> kkerwin: If you run gtkorphon and or debfoster, you can easily clean orphaned packages... so don't worry.
<MidMark> and launch it from konsole from the dir where you put the file: ./winetricks fakeie6
<kkerwin> stittel: Heh. Cute names. :-)
<stittel> Dhraakellian: Which missing dependency does the ./configure skcript complain about?
<Pollywog> so if I use the vmware packages in Feisty, I have to install the VMware 6 beta?
<Dhraakellian> stittel: he's offline right at the moment
<stittel> Dhraakellian: And you are not Dhraakellian but his ghostwriter?
<Pollywog> I wonder if I can "alien" a deb from the vmware*rpm
<pascal> Is it possible to get different sized icons in KDE ? (like this gnome screenshot: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/57756-1.jpg )
<Pollywog> it's worth a shot
<kkerwin> Pollywog: I just use the tarball packages on their website for the vmware server. It installs very nicely alongside Kubuntu.
<Pollywog> k thanks
<tan> Pollywog: yes, you can, but I think you must use "-c", but I can be wrong :)
<Dhraakellian> stittel: I'll see if I can just convince him to join
<lespea> do you know if you have to have a registered nick to get voice on #freenode?
<lespea> (noob @ irc)
<stittel> pascal: Look in the System settings at "Appearance", "Icons", "Advanced".
<stittel> pascal: There you can set the icon size!
<Pollywog> and if I already have VMware workstation I can't use the same VM I have been using?
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  you should be able to.
<Pollywog> k thanks
<kkerwin> lespea: One sec.
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  i tend to just vmware server.
<lespea> k thanks
<stittel> Pollywog: Which has the additional advantage of having nice official Ubuntu packages complete with appropriate kernel modules.
<tan> I'm trying to upgrade a Kubunt system to 6.10, but when I choose upgrade in update-manager (and then click upgrade in the dialogbox), the updatemanager downloads 2 updates, then nothing....
<kkerwin> lespea: In the topic in #freenode it says "you will be voiced soon ... please wait"
<Pollywog> stittel I have downloaded the Ubuntu kernel modules
<lespea> ah, thanks I missed that!
<Pollywog> and rebooted to 2.6.20
<ar53n> Midmark : i've downloaded the file on my desktop , i type desktop/winetricks
<lespea> must be an anti-spam thing
<ar53n> And i've tryed other thing but it doesnt work
<ar53n> gosh im such in noob in console
<stittel> Pollywog: Are you talking about Nvidia or Vmware modules?
<biovore> kernel.org down for anyone else?
<Pollywog> only thing keeping me on 2.6.17 was vmware
<pascal> stittel nice, but I'd like to make only 1 icon big, like in the screenshot
<dr_willis> ar53n,  what is that file supposed to be?
<Pollywog> nvidia is the secondary task
<Pollywog> vmware is more inportant
<Pollywog> important
<ar53n> dr_willis : a fake IE6 file so i can start steam
<stittel> pascal: Sorry, no idea. Why do you want to do this?
<tan> anyone had similar trouble with their Kubuntu upgrade?
<MidMark> ar53n: probably you have to give it execution permission
<Pollywog> I might end up having to do a clean Feisty install and have to reformat all partitions
<stittel> tan: Lots of people, the forums are full with it. Usually it's the fault of using non-officiall third-party packages though.
<MidMark> type: chmod 755 <file>
<MidMark> chmod 755 Desktop/winetricks
<lespea> and/or chmod +x <file> ;)
<stittel> Pollywog: Depending on the state of your system this might be the most efficient option
<tan> stittel: ok, but shouldn't it fail with a message then? it just (quickly) download 2 updates, then I'm back to the main-window...
<stittel> tan: You are using update-manager?
<ar53n> ok i
<Pollywog> stittel: I will have to backup lots of stuff since I can't seem to install and keep /home this time
<tan> stittel: yes, as the forums sayd was the best way...
<tan> *said*
<ar53n> MidMark we have something , ill copy paste whats in my console in PV
<Pollywog> the installer is not giving me that option
<stittel> tan: Run update-manager from console and keep watching for messages on stderr.
<tan> stittel: ok, I'll try.... ;)
<MidMark> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MidMark> ar53n: put here ^
<Pollywog> what is the advantage of vmware workstation anyway?
<Pollywog> now that the server is free
<stittel> Pollywog: At least the installer on the alternate CD is quite flexible.
<ar53n> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Pollywog> stittel: yes I used that to install Edgy
<stittel> Pollywog: Never used the Desktop LiveCD thingy though. I am afraid of installations that involve GUI and such.
<Pollywog> but it is being infelxible today
<pascal> stittel, allright.. Just thought it was cool :-)
<ar53n> MIdMark : 2 sec
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  the server is 'free' but still not "Free" :)
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  you need to reg. get serial# ect...
<MidMark> I'm watching tv from my kubuntu I have all the time till I go to bed
<tan> stittel: I get this: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<Pollywog> oic
<stittel> Pollywog: Free as in beer, not free as in speech, dr_willis seems to mean.
<ar53n> MidMark : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19515/
<Pollywog> I understood his meaning
<dr_willis> stittel,  most people dont comprenehd the beer/free analogy either. :)
<Pollywog> maybe server won't run on this machine
<stittel> tan: This error turns up right when update-manager fails? Or before?
* dr_willis wonders where this free beer is at!
<tan> stittel: before
<Pollywog> there has to be a catch
<stittel> tan: Ok, don't worry. No output when things go bad?
<dr_willis> Vmware wanted to get a bigger user base, so they released a free version for the hobbiest/little people :)
<ar53n> MidMark : so , what do you think ? ^^
<alexicon> hi guys
<Pollywog> oic
<dr_willis> and hope that that will result in more sales of their higherend tools.
<alexicon> so i juist upgraded my desktop to feisty
<alexicon> pretty cool
<alexicon> so is universe and multiverse in there by default now?
<dr_willis> vmware is nice, virtualbox is also similer. and worth trying out.
<tan> stittel: yes, sorry: IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpzW_K0X/edgy.tar.gz'
<dr_willis> alexicon,  ive noticed that when you do some 'things' it will ask then incliude them
<alexicon> ah
<dr_willis> alexicon,  like playing a video file and so forth.
<MidMark> ar53n: I said this -> [22:37]  <MidMark> and launch it from konsole from the dir where you put the file: ./winetricks fakeie6
<stittel> tan: This is an interesting error.
<Pollywog> is there a way to know for sure that I have the alternate install cd?
<alexicon> im well happy with the nvidia support in that restricted drivers module
<Pollywog> I do not see LIVE in it
<alexicon> that was the most painless yet
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  if it boots and dont go to a Desktop/Gui - and is all text.. its the alt install. :)
<tan> stittel: I get some other warning at the beginning...
<stittel> tan: Yes, those warnings are not so important I think.
<stittel> tan: Have a look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/67066
<Pollywog> dr_willis: I think I should download a new image, unless I can find another CD that is labelled "alternate install"
<tan> stittel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19516/
<tan> stittel: ok, looking :)
<ar53n> MidMark : okay installation done
<ar53n> MidMark : but steam still doesnt work lawl
<sound_fx> Hello, I am trying to get my dual-head setup running, I am using ATI config, and I have entered the commands for my monitors at the login screen the desktop is set up right, but when I log in to my user, the secondary screen is just cloned.
<chump> hi
<MidMark> ar53n: same error?
<ar53n> MidMark : Yes
<frojnd> so vmware is free... how can I install xp via vmware??
<tan> stittel: yes, it's the same error/scenario, but no solution... :(
<stittel> tan: Yes, just see that myself.
<stittel> Hm..
<MidMark> ar53n: try these instructions, I cannot help so much because I don't have steam
<chump> is there something wrong with the kubuntu 7.04 torrent ? because i always get like .. 240 failed chunk
<MidMark> ar53n: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<stittel> tan: Have you tried the CD update method?
<tan> stittel: should I try the manual method, or not?
<stittel> tan: Try the CD update method before.
<sound_fx> Is there some sort of user preference that overrides the xorg.conf file?
<tan> stittel: nope, didn't know it existed... :P
<ar53n> ok thx
<stittel> tan: "apt-get distupgrade" is not so great.
<ar53n> MidMark : thanx ill be back later ^^
<tan> stittel: ok, thanks for your help! I'll try the CD update method :-)
<Dhraakellian> Greetings, Froggy
<stittel> tan: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-0aee739ab0dfe9702a69ee3d316f5926d5d31807
<FroggyTheGreat> I just installed kdelibs off the Adept Package Manager, and my system was completely borked.
<Cnl_Delta> hi, which is preferable on kubuntu, xgl or aiglx
<MidMark> ar53n: http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=1163&iVersionId=1554&iThreadId=10035
<FroggyTheGreat> Which is to say, I'd try to back the changes out, but the pacakge manager doesn't run anymore.
<mahdi> cnl_dleta: what is your video chipset? thats more important.
<MidMark> ar53n: the problem is the one I told you before: you MUST run the steam file from its directory and not outside
<lnxkde> guys, I used to connect my LCD monitor with the VGA cable to the VGA of my card now I installed it with the DVI one and the video wont show up. I re configured the nvidia driver and nothing. Do I have to make changes in the Xorg.conf to get it to show up on the DVI head?
<lnxkde> It works with the nv driver but when I use the nvidia driver It wont work.
<Cnl_Delta> nvidia 7600 gs
<Pollywog> I have that card too
<mahdi> cnl+delta: aiglx
<Cnl_Delta> hmm
<tan> stittel: thank you! :D
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone have any ideas where I could even start?
<ar53n> MidMark : what do you mean from its directory?
<Cnl_Delta> k now to find a guide to get aiglx working in kubuntu
<MidMark> ar53n: open console
<Pollywog> what is aiglx?
<ar53n> MidMark : ok
<Dhraakellian> Froggy's apt-get is still there, and I think I suggested trying to reinstall kubuntu-desktop to see if that fixed things, but that might've failed for some reason.  FroggyTheGreat, am I remembering correctly?
<Cnl_Delta> and ati works best with xgl or nvidia 8000s?
<Pollywog> because I have the same card
<MidMark> then type: cd <directory where you have steam installed>
<sound_fx> When I log in, my desktop doesn't reflect the xorg.conf settings as I have them set up. The desktop looks fine on the login page.
<Cnl_Delta> Pol
<Pollywog> 7600GS
<MidMark> then type: wine Steam.exe
<Cnl_Delta> Pollywog: 3d for desktop
<ar53n> ok sec sec
<FroggyTheGreat> Dhraak, yes you are.
<Pollywog> oic
<mahdi> cnl_delta: check ubuntuguide.org, always a good first stop
<Pollywog> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<frojnd> how do I check if driveres for nvidia are running??
<Pollywog> frojnd sudo lsmod | grep nvidia
<ar53n> to go to the directory i type cd ar53n/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<FroggyTheGreat> And my add/remove programs link is missing.  What's the command to run it?
<ar53n> But it doesnt work
<frojnd> nvidia               6837140  22agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,amd64_agpi2c_core               22784  3 i2c_ec,nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<frojnd> does that mean that it's running?
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: adept_installer, iirc. but that's just me trying to remember from when I was over there yesterday
<irvken> I'm trying to fix my driver probelm, but all the howtos refer to the menu path System --> Administration which I don't appaer to have
<Dhraakellian> and you had that lock problem anyway
<Pollywog> looks as though the driver is loaded
<Dhraakellian> where is the apt lock file?
<FroggyTheGreat> And the Control Center doesn't load either.  Holy crap.
<Pollywog> you have an nvidia mobo too?
<jetpig> here's an odd qustion:  i can't add splah screens in kde.  i browse to the folder where i've got the splash screen saed and it won't see the theme.rc file.  any ideas?
<onlineapps> hey
<onlineapps> im running feisty, and I can't always get sound to work
<MidMark> cd .wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<onlineapps> I think the reason is that /dev/dsp is locked
<FroggyTheGreat> Question - What is nte command to run the package manager?
<MidMark> ar53n: why you cannot understand how it works?
<ejupin> anyone know how I can get a usb mic to work??
<ar53n> MidMark i guess thats just 2 much for my brain in 1 day
<onlineapps> I changed its permisions to let my account (andrew) use it but it reverts after a reboot
<FroggyTheGreat> What is "the" command to run the package manager, sorry.
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: run sudo adept-manager
<FroggyTheGreat> thank you.
<Cnl_Delta> sudo aptitude FroggyTheGreat
<ar53n> MidMark it says repertory or file of this kind
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat, no not adept-manager
<onlineapps> my bad
<robin_> #kubuntu-fr
<onlineapps> adept_manager
<FroggyTheGreat> "could not run the specified command"
<Cnl_Delta> sudo aptitude update/install program_name
<MidMark> ar53n: sorry type -> cd /home/ar53n/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: adept_manager being the gui and aptitude being a text-based one
<irvken> Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver".
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: sorry, its adept_manager
<irvken> but there is no administartion entry in my System menu
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: well, sudo adept_manager
<FroggyTheGreat> sudo: adept_manager: command not found
<lespea> !
<ar53n> MidMark : good news it work
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok.  Um.
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: do you have adept?
<FroggyTheGreat> I do, yes.  It doesn't run now though,.
<ar53n> MidMark : sorry if im so ... like.... heum newb n stuff =/
<lespea> sudo aptitude install adept
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: try adept_installer
<FroggyTheGreat> not found
<Dhraakellian> Froggy's story as I understand it: while trying to find the right packages to install so that kirocker could be compiled, kdelibs got (re)installed, and restarts and such, well, didn't go smoothly
<FroggyTheGreat> Dhraak is correct
<Pollywog> vmware installed but it complains it cannot start the EULA, so I think the alien command did not work, I will need to use the tarball
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: then you could just use adept
<FroggyTheGreat> But adept doesn't want to run.
<ardchoille> How do I stop kbluetoothd from starting when I log into kde?
<onlineapps> or try installing synaptic
<onlineapps> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<onlineapps> it works just as well
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: define "doesn't run"
<Dhraakellian> since I seem to remember you saying something about a lock file
<MidMark> ar53n: oh my god! The light!
<MidMark> :P
<FroggyTheGreat> From the k-menu, it thinks about it for a bit (I get the cursor and the taskbar entry) and then it just...goes away.
* Dhraakellian doesn't know his way around debian-based systems
<ar53n> FINALLY
<FroggyTheGreat> From the command line: "command not found"
<ar53n> D========
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: I think you may have uninstalled adept by accident
<Dhraakellian> apt-get install adept?
<onlineapps> have you tried installing it by using apt-get?
<ar53n> Now it just says that my password is bad r smtin lol
<telemako> hello
<onlineapps> or aptitude?
<FroggyTheGreat> <-- Linux newb, by the way.
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: open Konsole, type in (without quotes) "sudo aptitude install adept"
<onlineapps> and hit enter
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: Join us, and we shall rule the world, father and son, and brother, and uncle, and...
<Pollywog> and pollywog?
<FroggyTheGreat> I just started it with apt-get.
<FroggyTheGreat> Looks like it's doing something.
<telemako> just installed festy cd-rom, KNetworkManager does not connect to my wifi, but I made it manually, the problem is that I can surf webs with Konkeror, and apt-get update freezes at half, can't reach some servers, any help?
<FroggyTheGreat> adept
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: that's fine, its ok
<FroggyTheGreat> Whoops
<FroggyTheGreat> Looks like it installed.
<Dhraakellian> yay!
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: now try running adept_manager
<Pollywog> now see if it croaks
<telemako> can anyone tellme a short sources.list ?
<FroggyTheGreat> It's running....and looks like it's running correctly.
<ar53n> MidMarks : works great , lets install css DUDE U FUCKIN ROCK OMFG
<ar53n> MidMark : you should work for ubuntu lol
<Pollywog> !ohmy
<telemako> does anyone read me? -_-
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dhraakellian> Pollywog: the missing backstory is that I'm froggy's brother in a family of geeks
<Pollywog> oic
<onlineapps> hey, anyone know why my /dev/dsp isn't letting me access it?
<FroggyTheGreat> And my job let me telecommunte and therefore I /had/ to use their OS.
<Pollywog> oic
<MidMark> ar53n: good
<FroggyTheGreat> So Adept is running now.  How should I go about backing out my changes?
<FroggyTheGreat> Or is it borked and I need to reinstall stuff?
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: just out of curiosity, what version of kdelibs do you have installed?
<telemako> Please, I need a sources.list for apt with the shorter possible, can anyone help me?
<FroggyTheGreat> Adept says I don'
<FroggyTheGreat> t have kdelibs installed.
<FroggyTheGreat> Um.
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: maybe you should install kdelibs
<FroggyTheGreat> How about I do that...
<jetpig> hey i can't add splash screens to ksplash
<FroggyTheGreat> Doing so now.  We'll see how it goes.
<jetpig> i browse to the folder where i have it saved
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: and remember the preview button
<jetpig> and it doesn't list the theme.rc file to add it
<Dhraakellian> I'm guessing that you uninstalled kdelibs instead of installing it
<FroggyTheGreat> Adept crashed.
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: open Konsole, and type in "sudo aptitude install kdelibs"
<FroggyTheGreat> Aaaaand: bash: adept-manager: command not found
* Dhraakellian wonders what "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -p" would do (assuming that -p is preview)
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: don't use adept anymore, try sudo aptitude install kdelibs
<Dhraakellian> or would aptitude show the preview automatically?
<Tm_T> hi Dhraakellian
<onlineapps> Dhraakellian: I think aptitude shows preview automatically
<FroggyTheGreat> onlineapps - I did that, no packagages inbstalled, upgraded, or removed.
<Dhraakellian> okay
<onlineapps> hmm
<Dhraakellian> Tm_T: from where do I know you?
<onlineapps> maybe a reinstall?
<onlineapps> of kdelibs?
<Dhraakellian> #amarok?
<onlineapps> or not
<onlineapps> idk
<FroggyTheGreat> Reinstall with what method?
<onlineapps> not really sure
* Dhraakellian hasn't been paying so much attention to freenode recently
<onlineapps> you could try running sudo aptitude remove kdelibs and then sudo aptitude install kdelibs, but that might mess you up
<onlineapps> idk
<Dhraakellian> worth a shot, perhaps
<Tm_T> Dhraakellian: I wonder in how many times you or someone with similar nick I have been talking to in kde-related channels in past two years
<onlineapps> you could also do what I just do every time I have a problem: reinstalling via disk
<Dhraakellian> ah, right
<Dhraakellian> Tm_T: your nick looks familiar, but it also looks similar to someone from another network
<Tm_T> heh
<Dhraakellian> which is why I asked
<Dhraakellian> (a certain TMT)
<Tm_T> aww, he's cheap copy!
<Dhraakellian> anyway...
<FroggyTheGreat> Um.
<Dhraakellian> onlineapps: how safe is that?  any risk of overwriting /home?
<FroggyTheGreat> I really hate to think I could have borked my system enough to require a CD reinstall by just using the package manager...
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: I doubt its that bad
<FroggyTheGreat> I have no idea what I'm doing.  I'm sure, given another couple months with this, I'd be able to fix it instinctively.
<Pollywog> that is why I use apt-get
<onlineapps> have you done some googling for the problem?
<Pollywog> I am afraid of the gui breaking stuff
<khazz> hi all
<khazz> i got problem with the internet connection
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, Got adept_manager running again, and it says that kdelibs are installed.
<khazz> anyone know how to troubleshoot?
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: try a reboot
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: any problems elsewhere?
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: I'll call you if you're not back in 15 minutes or so
<FroggyTheGreat> Restart KDE enough, or a full reboot?
<Dhraakellian> on IM, at least
<onlineapps> FroggyTheGreat: full reboot
<FroggyTheGreat> brb.
<Dhraakellian> I'd think restarting X11/KDE would be enough, but a full reboot can't hurt
<Dhraakellian> (much?)
<Dhraakellian> noooo... mass exodus starting?
<Dhraakellian> oh, that was a join there
<jetpig> anyone heard of my problem?
<ar53n> what ur problem jetpig?
<FroggyTheGreat> Aaright.  Rebooted, and the problem is still there in all its manifestations
<jetpig> i can't get ksplash to load up any new themes
<ar53n> i dont know whats ksplash sorry
<jetpig> i browse to where i've untarred them and the browser wont' see the theme.rc file
<ar53n> ask google
<ar53n> =(
<ar53n> ive installed linux yesterday so...
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: did you say that (re)installing kubuntu-desktop didn't show any changes?
<FroggyTheGreat> Holy crap, it can't find Konquerer either.
<jetpig> *chuckle*
<spitwise> .
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: firefox?
<FroggyTheGreat> Um.  More and more I'm thinking I need to reinstall KDE
<ar53n> Does anyone know where i can find some driver for my G7? or a place where i can slow down the sensitivity
<Dhraakellian> mozilla-firefox?
<FroggyTheGreat> Firefox works.
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: yeah, that'd probably be the way to go
<FroggyTheGreat> Heh.
<FroggyTheGreat> How do I go about doing that?
<FroggyTheGreat> <-- ack
<Dhraakellian> What is Kubuntu's KDE meta-package named?
<Dhraakellian> How does one go about (re)installing KDE?
<ar53n> lespea u there?
<tarelerulz> I am installing java from sun with adept  and I have licene and I read it ,but I don't know what to do next my install has stoped
<ar53n> tarelerulz : once ur install is finished
<ar53n> tarelerulz : you click on apply change
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: does "sudo aptitude install kde" show any changes?
<jovans> have anybody appamor runs under feisty?
<Dhraakellian> I'm guessing for package names here, so if someone else wants to help out...
<ar53n> What package name?
<tarelerulz> I found the package and then I did apply change and It download the package and when I pushed details
<tarelerulz> I see the licence
<FroggyTheGreat> Dhraakellian - Can't find the module.
<tarelerulz> It says something about package configure
<ar53n> tarelerulz : you're done ur program is installed
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: kde-meta? kde-desktop? kubuntu-desktop?   Does anyone here know offhand the meta-package to reinstall KDE?
<tarelerulz> if it is done why does it not go back to the main menu
<olafski> hello, I'm installing kubuntu and I'm just wondering what the (hd0) means, where grub is installed.. how can I find out exactly which drive that is?
<Dhraakellian> olafski: same things as hda, I think
<FroggyTheGreat> It's a hard drive partition
<olafski> hmm.. but I have a hda and hdb, and I don't want grub on those two
<Dhraakellian> first drive, I think there'd need to be more info attached to that to determine which partition it means
<tarelerulz> I found what I was doing wrong . I am not familar with installing sun java with adept
<Pollywog> dang I entered the correct vmware serial but it did not work
<olafski> I'm installing it on sda and as such would prefer grub to be on that drive
<Dhraakellian> olafski: I think hd0 would be hda
<Dhraakellian> iirc
<ar53n> does anyone know a good driver or prog i could download for my G7?
<FroggyTheGreat> Ahain - Does anyone know how to uninstall and reinstall KDE?
<ar53n> Its going 2 fast
<FroggyTheGreat> ahain=again, sorry.
<sdlnxgk> Ok did something very wrong.... moved a folder containing all my downloads and now it's gone how can I get them back???
<ar53n> ...
<ar53n> trash?
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: doesnt sound good, but I think "sudo apt-get --remove kubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tarelerulz> I can't install firefox .
<Stardog> so... I have a picture that I want as kmenu icon... how do i do that in fiesty?
<FroggyTheGreat> bonbonthejon - thank you.
<benjamin> hi, I did install compiz/beryl on a dell/nvida notebook. If I start the beryl-manger the windows-borders disapear . . anyone an idea whats missing?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: sorry, first command is "sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop"
* mode/#kubuntu [+b bobstro*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* bobstro-away was kicked off #kubuntu by LjL (No away nicknames thanks)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<FroggyTheGreat> Thank you.
<bonbonthejon> !beryl | benjamin
<ubotu> benjamin: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<FroggyTheGreat> IT WORKED!
<FroggyTheGreat> THANK YOU
<bonbonthejon> tarelerulz: how did you try to install it
<Dhraakellian> Yay!
<Dhraakellian> Now!  back to the *original* problem
<FroggyTheGreat> Gonna restart X11, brb.
<Dhraakellian> what is needed for Froggy to install/compile Kirocker?
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: kicker?
<Dhraakellian> bonbonthejon: kirocker.  It's a kicker applet that interacts with amarok
<SubOne> Why does my router show my laptops host name but not my desktop?
<Dhraakellian> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52869
<sdlnxgk> ar53n, tried looking there it's not there
<sdlnxgk> ar53n, I think it would be too big for trash
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: dowload the source and compile
<sdlnxgk> gonna  try to use mc and file recovery
<sdlnxgk> anyone know of any good file recovery programs
<Dhraakellian> bonbonthejon: yeah, but what would he need in order to compile it?
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: build-essential is the package
<Dhraakellian> I'll pass that on
<Dhraakellian> bonbonthejon: any -dev packages?
<Dhraakellian> qt-dev, kde -devs?
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: depends on the package
<SubOne> Does anyone know why my router show my laptop's host name but not my desktop hostname?
<Dhraakellian> bonbonthejon: so, in other words, install build-essential and then see what ./configure complains about?
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: yeah, build-essential is the compiler, it depends on what the software needs
<OptimusRex> I need to delete the partition I installed kubuntu on from the live cd. Can anyone help
<Cnl_Delta> hi which country sources get update first. seems india lags behind the uk repos
<gan|y|med> hi
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: there should be a partition manager
<OptimusRex> where?
<tarelerulz>  bonbonthejon I install firefox , its java plugin.
<gan|y|med> how can convince my opera browser to open rfd files (rss feeds) akregator?
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: the installer has one
<bonbonthejon> !java | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<tarelerulz> The fun part is I can't run firefox and I don't evern get an error it just don't come up
<bonbonthejon> tarelerulz: did you install from the repositories
<OptimusRex> tried that but it seems it does not delete the partition since when i try to boot from the hard disk it still picks the old kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: then you can use the command line fdisk
<OptimusRex> I need it to stop doing that and boot from the windows on the other partition
<tarelerulz> I did instlall jave and firefox with my upgraded kubuntu 7.04
<OptimusRex> tell me about the fdisk
<gan|y|med> tarelerulz: i just came in here, but have you tried it in a console?
<bonbonthejon> !fdisl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OptimusRex> how do i fdisk
<bonbonthejon> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dhraakellian> fd, Froggy
<Dhraakellian> how goes?
<flattersr> to fdisk you need to go into msdos
<flattersr> and look for fdisk
<bonbonthejon> flattersr: no, there is one for linux
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: open konsole, and run "sudo fdisk -l
<FroggyTheGreat> And now KDE is running (I think) perfectly, and kubuntu-desktop is not installed.  Is that normal?
<FroggyTheGreat> Sorry, missed the first line there - I did an uninstall purge of kubuntu desktop from a non-graphical login.
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, so, even if it's not 'normal', I think it's okay
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: yeah, kubuntu-desktop installs a lot of software, but if you dont use it, you can remove it
<FroggyTheGreat> What will I "get" if I reinstall it?
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: all the software that comes when you do a fresh install
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: if you remove something that kubuntu-desktop requires, you can just remove it also
<OptimusRex> sudo fdisk -l is done and there are a number of devices. How do I delete?
<tarelerulz> gan|y|med , I have run firefox from xterm and I don't get any error or anything
<Dhraakellian> OptimusRex: cfdisk might be easier
<Dhraakellian> the 'c' stands for "curses", if I'm not mistaken
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok.  Now the original original question - what packages do I need to compile/install Kirocker?
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: didnt know about cfdisk, and it is a curses program
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: install build-essential
<OptimusRex> fatal error: Cannot open disk drive. press any key to exit
<Dhraakellian> still a good idea to be careful with fdisk-like things, no matter whether they're GUI, strictly cli, or text-based GUI
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: run "sudo cfdisk"
<tarelerulz> This may sound dumb ,but where does konqueror default download files to?
<bonbonthejon> tarelerulz: your home directory, i believe
<OptimusRex> I have fatal error: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions. Press any key to exit cfdisk
<FroggyTheGreat> Got build-essentials installed.  Dhraak, do you still have the link?
<OptimusRex> have sda2, sda5, sda6 and sda7 under sudo fdisk
<OptimusRex> what's my next move?
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: to kirocker?  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52869
<Dhraakellian> but don't you already have it downloaded?
<tarelerulz> I don't see it in my home directory
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: download the source and extract it
<Pollywog> vmware server will not compile the modules but it seems workstation does
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: pick the partition you want to delete
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: <bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: download the source and extract it
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<tarelerulz> I have had nothing ,but trouble with this install. I could not update it easy and I think a lot of my packages are broken too.
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: sorry
<mefisto__> I've just installed beryl, got it working ok, except that I can't log in with a beryl session automatically. (I followed this ubuntu-specific howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon_p3?s=dcb9b68c0d600ab82be00f19d334f2d2&)
<Pollywog> anyone else having trouble getting the server to work?
<Pollywog> vmware server
<Pollywog> oh I forgot
<Pollywog> !vmware | pollywog
<bonbonthejon> tarelerulz: you might be better backing up and reinstalling
<OptimusRex> how do I delete partitions from fdisk
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: fdisk or cfdisk
<OptimusRex> prefer fdisk
<OptimusRex> it's showing the partitions
<OptimusRex> how do I proceed and delete some partitions
<tarelerulz> I mean when I had kubuntu 6.10 it had problems.  It seem to have the same problems when I upgraded to 7.04.
<Dhraakellian> bonbonthejon: np
<OptimusRex> what happened?
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: command d, deletes a partition
<OptimusRex> how do I specify which partition
<OptimusRex> and do I say sudo d?
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: enter the d command, then it should ask which you want to delete
<gan|y|med> so any opera users here, that might give me a clue why opera does not open rfd with akregator, though rfd files have been added as mimtype?
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: no, when you are in "sudo fdisk DEVICE", then do l to list, then d to delete
<GrueTamer> cfdisk is easier for new users to use than fdisk :P
<bonbonthejon> GrueTamer: true, but he wanted fdisk
<GrueTamer> his choice
<cprgmswr2> Hi, how do I install kubuntu without overiding my current grub configuration?
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, so when I try to compile Kirocker via the instructions on it's page, using this command - ./configure --prefix=$(kde-config --prefix) && make && sudo make install, I get an error, lemme copy it...
<GrueTamer> cprgmswr2: do you currently have ubuntu installed?
<cprgmswr2> I have gentoo installed
<FroggyTheGreat> ./configure --prefix=$(kde-config --prefix) && make && sudo make install
<GrueTamer> so you want to...get rid of gentoo, or resize it and make room?
<bonbonthejon> cprgmswr2: grub can choose between then
<cprgmswr2> I don't want it to mess with my gentoo boot partition
<FroggyTheGreat> Argh.
<cprgmswr2> I want to duel boot with gentoo
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: if its too long, pastebin it
<bonbonthejon> !pastebin | FroggyTheGreat
<ubotu> FroggyTheGreat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<GrueTamer> cprgmswr2: im not quite sure how to do this, but i bet you can just tell the kubuntu installer not to install grub
<FroggyTheGreat> /bin/bash: ./configure: No such file or directory <cr/lf>make: *** [config.status]  Error 127
<cprgmswr2> There is no option for that?
<GrueTamer> cprgmswr2: if theres no option for it, then perhaps you could get the minimal cd, install the barebones system, and then use apt-get to get the kubuntu desktop
<GrueTamer> that might work
<Sanne> GrueTamer, cprgmswr2: if I remember correctly, the live cd will install grub without asking, but the alternate cd asks you.
<GrueTamer> well, that works too
<GrueTamer> but i like the barebones cd, its nice and small
<Sanne> GrueTamer: yep. also nice
<Dhraakellian> cprgmswr2: whereas I'm just planing to do a complete backup of my gentoo root dir for easy reinstalling later
<GrueTamer> my only problem with it is i dont know how to make it load my nic card driver that i have on a floppy disk before i start installing it
<cprgmswr2> okay so use the alternative cd?
<GrueTamer> i didnt check if it had a full CLI, but i dont think it does
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: hows it coming?
<GrueTamer> but i could use one of the alternate cd's to install a minimal environment...
<cprgmswr2> brb
<SubOne> Does anyone know why my router show my laptop's host name but not my desktop hostname?
<FroggyTheGreat> bonbonthejon - optimistic.  I had to install automake 1.9, and I'm running the compile now.
<ar53n> Does anyone know how to slow down the mice speed?!
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: what router
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: I seem to remember seeing something like that in the googling that I did
<leiar> i've reinstalled kubuntu and forgotten how i installed flashplayer and java, anyone?
<CPrgmSwR2> Okay going to download the alternative cd
<ar53n> with adept
<bonbonthejon> !flash | leiar
<ar53n> leir : use adept
<ubotu> leiar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ar53n> !mice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ar53n> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: Linksys WRT54GS
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: what firmware
<Dhraakellian> !restricted
<Pollywog> will vmware server install in Feisty?  I could only get workstation 6 beta to install
<Sanne> ar53n: it's in system settings under mouse->advanced
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: if you have trouble with those divx avi's, try taking a look at that last oe
<OptimusRex> how do I get out of command (m for help): ?
<fdoving> OptimusRex: q
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: its asking for a command, q is to quit
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: Firmware Version:v1.52.0
<Sanne> OptimusRex: or type m and it will tell you ;)
<OptimusRex> thanks
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: I suggest using DD-WRT, but thats me
<Pollywog> I use DD-WRT
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: i think its a client issue though not the router
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: the desktop might not be registered with the dns server
<Pollywog> so it's not just you
<bonbonthejon> Pollywog: isnt it great?
<Pollywog> yes it is :)
<Pollywog> I even use the wifi with my ubuntu laptop
<Pollywog> WPA
<ernie> Pollywog - check out the ubuntu forums for installing the vmware server - there are a few things to do to get it working
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: well how can i do that, or where can i look to compare settings between my laptop and desktop so i can see what my desktop is missing
<Pollywog> ernie: ty I will check the forums
<bonbonthejon> Pollywog: i'm thinking of setting another one and using it in client mode to add ethernet to the basemet
<Pollywog> Workstation seems to function, the version 6 beta, and that is probably good enough
<OptimusRex> I have /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7. How do I delete sda6?
<Pollywog> I don't know what the upgrade will cost me
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: look at host names, but you should look at ip addresses before host names
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: are you in fdisk?
<Pollywog> check your basement for radon, it is a good precaution
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: where is that information?
<OptimusRex> yes
<OptimusRex> in fdisk
<FroggyTheGreat> Okay, back from a few unsuccessful attemtps.
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: use d to delete, then it should ask for the partition
#kubuntu 2008-04-28
<nosrednaekim> |neon|: turn on "enable on boot" in there.
<Deepthought> |neon|: go to system settings, tab advanced, open disks & filesystems
<Perso> hi, good evening
<Deepthought> |neon|: then go into administrator mode, right click on the partition /disc and choose modify; tick the box "open at start" and it should be ok
<crash_> how do I find the list of drivers that are being loaded at boot?
<Deepthought> !spanish | xago
<ubotu> xago: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<frederick> hello all
<frederick> may someone help me a little here?
<Taladan> frederick: don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<frederick> ok thanks
<frederick> i am new at ubuntu, and having some troubles between su gksu and sudo....
<Taladan> what seems to be the trouble?
<crash_> they are all pretty much the same thing
<frederick> sometimes when apllying  a command none of those are working
<Taladan> A specific command or any given command?
<crash_> sudo should give you total control
<frederick> well if f ex i type
<frederick> sudo apt-get remove wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom -y
<frederick> it tells me sudo: unable to resolve host frederick-laptop
<nekostar> WOWZORZ
<ForzaPalermo> how can u get flash to work in firefox with 64 bit ubuntu
<Taladan> hm...
<ForzaPalermo> do i need a 64bit firefox?
<crash_> thats a problem with your sources.list dude
<crash_> not sudo
<frederick> well, its a fresh install
<Taladan> That's an interesting one...might reside in sources.list
<Taladan> frederick: try grep frederick-laptop /etc/apt/sources.list
<Taladan> and see if it gives you any feedback
<frederick> nop
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: that is quite finicky.... did you install the flashplayer from the repositories?
<Perso> any body knows if firefox3 is localized?
<ForzaPalermo> nosrednaekim, yes
<Perso> I won't come up in my language
<Deepthought> Taladan: when I did fresh hardy install there were no sources the first time, I had to tick' m somewhere in the package manager; little release-goofup maybe ?
<ForzaPalermo> then made sure i mad a symlink of plugins to my firefox install directory
<ForzaPalermo> and it shows there
<cinex> hi
<ForzaPalermo> but its a no go when im online
<Taladan> Deepthought: could be...I haven't futzed with hardy yet so I'm not familiar with any install intricacies of it
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: what I ended up doing(call me cheap) was run a Windows VM just for flash :P
<nosrednaekim> I don't really use flash alot
<Taladan> frederick: do this: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: also, try install firefox-2 which seems to work better with flash
<Taladan> frederick: and see if it has any sources actually /in/ there
<ForzaPalermo> is there a 64bit firefox?
<ForzaPalermo> maybe thats what i need
<|neon|> e-sata hd how can i auto mount it everytime i boot, instead of going thru settings/advance/disk&filesystem to enable it
<frederick> well it seems to have some yes
<Taladan> frederick: do all of the 'deb' lines have # in front of them?
<frederick> not all
<frederick> i got some deb
<Taladan> hm...well, you could try uncommenting all of the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list...but I'm not sure that will fix your problem, tbh
<ForzaPalermo> nosrednaekim, also, i installed java from the repos... and i cant get azureus to work
<ForzaPalermo> azurueus 64 bit version
<ForzaPalermo> i dont get it!
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: you already have 64bit firefox installed
<chris32882> gaim is now pigwin?
<ForzaPalermo> nosrednaekim, i got it mannually
<ForzaPalermo> its 32bit
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: oh... then by all means use the one in the repositories
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: correct... and it sucks
<chris32882> indeed
<chris32882> it was better before
<chris32882> lol
<ForzaPalermo> ok ill give it a try
<Taladan> eh, pidgin is just like everything else - a work in progress
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I know
<ForzaPalermo> nosrednaekim, any ideas on azurueus....?
<ForzaPalermo> and java
<nosrednaekim> Taladan: no... they are detroying it
<chris32882> any other messengers to use that is pretty decent? besides kopete and pigwin
<Taladan> nosrednaekim: well, maybe that's their over-arching goal. - 1) release good product.  2) relabel and destory it. 3) ?  4) profit
<ForzaPalermo> chris32882, i like pidgin
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: no...
<nosrednaekim> Taladan: heh....
<frederick> so what can i do with this sourse.list
<chris32882> ok
<Taladan> seriously though, I'm okay with pidgin for right now.  Wish that it was a bit more robust, but hey, I'm not a programmer.
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: after those two, it breaks down into single-protocol apps
<davf> Is there a utility in kde4 for setting up dual monitor on nvidia for kubuntu hardy?
<chris32882> how can I set konversation up to use nick completer, I hate typing ppls names, takes to long lol
<nosrednaekim> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nosrednaekim> davf: use nvidia-settings
<davf> thanks
<davf> does it need to be run sudo?
<nosrednaekim> probably kdesudo
<cinex> chris32882: can you not hit tab to complete names?
<psyco> Hey, I installed Windows 2000 then Kubuntu, But I can't boot up win 2000, I choose it in grub but it gets a stop, inaccessible_boot_device,
<davf> thanks
<psyco> If I reinstall win2000 will it write over grub?
<crash_> yes
<nosrednaekim> psyco: yes
<cinex> psyco: yeah
<chris32882> cinex no it doesn't work
<cinex> psyco: it can be repaired though (grub)
<crash_> Win2k will eat your mbr for breakfast
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: are you using konversation?
<psyco> crash_: so I found
<psyco> cinex: How would I repair that?
<psyco> oh
<psyco> wait
<cinex> psyco: to fix the windows boot loader run a win2k recovery console and use the commands fixboot and fixmbr (I think). that will erase grub
<cinex> psyco: grub has commands you can run to fix it from within a live cd
<psyco> but then I can't run kubuntu?
<psyco> oh lol ok
<cinex> psyco: but you would have to google that
<cinex> fixing the windows mbr would be quicker than a reinstall
<psyco> So, I'd fix win 2000, then fix kubuntu?
<cinex> psyco: is your grub entry for windows correct?
<psyco> THen would win 2000 be broken again or not
<psyco> cinex: I think so.
<psyco> Its Windows 2000 Professional then the command is:
<cinex> psyco: I dunno if it would be broken or not. proabbly because you wont actually be changin anything.
<psyco> root (hd0,0)        save default       makeactive      chainloader +1
<chris32882> anyone know the code or some way to like complete a nick without typing the name <tab> doesn't work, I am using "Konversation"
<cinex> psyco: looks ok to me. as long as windows is the first partition of the first drive
<cinex> you can boot windows from a floppy too
<cinex> you need ntldr boot.ini and one other file on a floppy
<cinex> ntdetect.com
<cinex> you can download/create them
<_neon_3> e-sata hd how can i auto mount it everytime i boot, instead of going thru settings/advance/disk&filesystem to enable it
<kartik> jp;;u
<psyco> Shit lol I need to find a floppy
<cinex> kde4 is awful :/
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: type int he first few letters and hit tab
<cinex> psyco: it needs to be a windows system floppy or something.
<chris32882> ahh
<cinex> its wierd
<chris32882> see that worked lmao
<cinex> chris32882: its not psycic. it cant guess the name u want
<chris32882> well didn't know what else to do besides usie tab
<chris32882> didn't know I was suppose to enter in a few letters
<psyco> chris32882: Its like in console
<chris32882> but thanks now I got it
<chris32882> <---new
<chris32882> :)
<cinex> psyco: got any mates with windows 2k /xp ? they could drag and drop the files for you onto a floppy
<cinex> you would only have to make sure the boot.ini was correct
<cinex> which it will be
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: that works for shell commands too
<chris32882> nosrednaekim: alright thanks, I'll keep that in mind :)
<CYREX> anybody know of a mp3 player like xmms for 8.04?
<snikker> how can i fix the resolution for ksplash screen? my xorg.conf file seem to be ok...
<Odd-rationale> In konqueror's cd feature where you can copy and paste to rip cd tracks, can it support flac? I only see ogg and wav
<chris32882> what is the most stable firefox? 3.0 is beta right?
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: you can get firefox-21
<nosrednaekim> *2
<chris32882> nosrednaekim: alright thanks, I am having some issues with 3.0 so prolly would be a good idea
<chris32882> thanks
<cinex> i have a question. anyone know why truecrypt isn't putting the devices into /dev/mapper/truecrypt[0-9] anymore?
<psyco> cinex: Ok so I am going to try to fix this....
<cinex> heh; on your won head
<cinex> own
<psyco> lol  thats fine, i'll consult you though :P
<psyco> Everything is backed up anyways
<psyco> its a 1 day old installation XD
<cinex> if windows wont boot after you fix the mbr then its a windows prob
<psyco> So if I repair windows 2000, the install grub?
<psyco> lol ok
<cinex> repair grub
<frederick> permission help anyone
<frederick> unable to use su sudo or gksudo
<psyco> JUST repair grub like right now? Don't even repair windows?
<cinex> psyco: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<psyco> lol ty XD
<psyco> cinex: Excellent ty ^^
<cinex> u want a windows one ?
<psyco> a windows what?
<cinex> instructinos on how to fix the mbr
<ninix> hi
<psyco> No. I just read this. I'll reapair windows then fix grub.
<psyco> Thanks.
<cinex> k
<Lupus-Angina> Hello world... quick performance question. I'm looking to upgrade this utterly crap ati radeon 9800xt pro and my friend has managed to find some cheap AGP cards. One is a nVidia 7600 and the other an ati x1650 - according to him, the ati card is better, but my thinking is that the drivers will be crap so the performance upgrade will be a waste. Opinions please.
<fleebailey33> how do i mount a samba share so i can use it with amarok?
<ninix> is it possible to install kde4, and test it without uninstall kde3 ?
<Lupus-Angina> ninix: Yes
<ninix> fleebailey33:  like normal ?
<psyco> ninix: yes, just install it then run a kde4 session
<fleebailey33> which is....
<nosrednaekim> Lupus-Angina: go for the ati if it has better performance... the ATI drivers aren't too bad
<ninix> fleebailey33: follow any tutorial on ubuntu.com and it will work.
<Lupus-Angina> nosrednaekim: Well they're utter shit for this card
<ninix> it just need to me mounted in some place
<nosrednaekim> Lupus-Angina: which is?
<Lupus-Angina> radeon 9800xt pro
<ninix> psyco: i was trying the kd4 package....... is it the one i need ? cause right now i got conflict
<Lupus-Angina> ninix: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ninix> ha, excellent. thx
<Lupus-Angina> Maybe
<nosrednaekim> oh.... well, if you don't like ATI's... go with the Nvidia... I personally don't mind my ATI
<Lupus-Angina> Might be wrong
<_neon_3> e-sata hd how can i auto mount it everytime i boot, instead of going thru settings/advance/disk&filesystem to enable it, the enable at start does not work (doesn't do it)
<Lupus-Angina> it's not personal preference... at a clear cut choice I'd choose nvidia but I really want to know if the drivers for that card are any good.
<Lupus-Angina> I'll ask around
<nosrednaekim> Lupus-Angina: the nvidia drivers aren't bad... but aren't excellent either
<ninix> emmm yeah, it wrong.
<Lupus-Angina> ninix: Use that adept program
<nosrednaekim> and I'd support ATI for starting to release their cards' hardware API's
<Lupus-Angina> search for desktop or something
<nosrednaekim> ninix: kubuntu-kde4-desktop should be available in hardy
<Lupus-Angina> The words kubuntu, kde4 and desktop are in some way aranged for the name of that metapackage
<ninix> kk possible, im on gutsy right now
<Lupus-Angina> nosrednaekim: I'd be more willing if their drivers didn't so far bend me over and do me analy
<Fujisan> !vista
<ubotu> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<eduard510> hi.. i already install de enlightenment Desktop but i donk know how use it.. please someone can show me a basic tutorial about it
<_neon_3> e-sata hd how can i auto mount it everytime i boot, instead of going thru settings/advance/disk&filesystem to enable it, the enable at start does not work (doesn't do it)
<nosrednaekim> eduard510: might want to ask in #e
<kicco> vista
<psyco> hd0,0 is first HD 1st partiton
<psyco> what about 1st hd 2nd partion
<nosrednaekim> hd0,1
<jaime> wenas
<joaquim_> wenas jaime
<psyco> mm I tinhk i have a problem with windows, windows repair can't find windows 2000 XD
<_neon_3> kbxf , when i select a theme and apply it it does not work , any suggestions
<jaime> wenas joaquim por lo menos alguien habla esàñol
<joaquim_> has probado en #kubuntu-es
<jaime> es que ace poko que me e pasado a linux y no se mu bien como va esto
<_neon_3> yo hablo espanol
<BluesKaj> !es | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<psyco> FFS
<psyco> I fixedmbr for windows and still error...
<psyco> I'll just reinstall
<BluesKaj> psyco, reinstall ?
<cinex> psyco: the problem isn't grub then eh
<cinex> what is the error ?
<Itaku> how do you add a printer on 8.04
<coreymon77> Itaku: depends the printer
<BluesKaj> Itaku, run the printer wizard in system settings
<Itaku> HP Deskjet
<coreymon77> okay then, go to system settings, and then add printer wizard
<coreymon77> and do it that way
<santiago-ve> Hi guys, anyone here is experiencing system frezees for unknown reasons?
<Itaku> i want a local printer but it wont let me
<santiago-ve> Itaku, do you have admin rights?
<BluesKaj> Itaku, there is a HPLIPToolbox for HP printers in Kmenu/system
<Itaku> yes
<nosrednaekim> santiago-ve: nope
<Itaku> BluesKaj: that doesnt work either
<pottythepisser> is there a kubuntu git?
<nosrednaekim> git?
<nosrednaekim> git repository?
<nosrednaekim> no, we use bzr
<santiago-ve> :S hell i've been wandering arround looking for an answer and it seems my lappy is the only one with this kind of problems...
<BluesKaj> Itaku, did you try the printer wizard in system settings/ptinters
<harris> heellllo
<coreymon77> pottythepisser: ya, we are in the kubuntu channel, now git!
<coreymon77> :p
<Itaku> yes
<tinin> How could I control wich application I want to open the files in the firefox donwloads window?
<pottythepisser> ;D
<pottythepisser> :D
<tinin> any chance to configure firefox behaviour in kde?
<santiago-ve> tinin, it should be in the same plase as it used to be in other distros/os
<santiago-ve> it is most likely to be a program feature...
<BluesKaj> tinin, you have to choose where to download apps in firefox/edit/preferences
<level1> Hi, no matter what I do I cant change .pdf files to open in a seperate viewer
<BluesKaj> tinin, the default DL target is the desktop
<tinin> now each time I want to acces to a folder or a file from there, it opens the gdebi package manager
<tinin> not konqueror kpdf or ark
<pottythepisser> does kubuntu have support for the evil empires OOXML?
<crweb> pottythepisser: no one has support for OOXML, not even MS
<crweb> its a same... heh
<tinin> how could I configure file asociations in firefox? or at least to open everything with konqueror
<Jucato> level1: in Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> application/pdf -> Embedding tab -> set to "Show file in separate viewer"?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: hey guess what, new problem
<BluesKaj> tinin,  access a folder or a file from where ?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: the patch didn't cause this i know, but now i have no sound
<level1> Jucato: yeah, that just magically doesnt work
<tinin> BluesKaj from the firefox downloads window
<level1> Jucato: I do it and click apply, but it forgets
<Jucato> weird...
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: did you do a kernel upgrade?
<chrisrogers> no
<BluesKaj> tinin the FF DL window doesn't access files in linux , only windows
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: any updates at all?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: no why?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> ok
<dwidmann_> chrisrogers: iirc, this might be of interest to you --- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/223264/?loggingout=1
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: havn't needed any since i reinstalled
<BluesKaj> err MS Windows
<tinin> BluesKaj under gnome it seems to preserve file asociations or open the containing folders with its default filemanager
<alucardromero> Wow... it's packed in here.
<alucardromero> ...or it's been a while since I've been in here.
<santiago-ve> tinin, gimmi a chance to boot my laptop on hardy
<BluesKaj> tinin, look in FF preferences to choose to where the files are DL'd
<level1> does anyone know a way to convert an image pdf to a text pdf with ocr?
<alucardromero> Are there a number of issues for WPA encryption on Hardy?
<tinin> BluesKaj yeah, I know that trick
<BluesKaj> FF does that in gnome?
<level1> perl has some technology to do it but I get too frustrated getting perl to work
<tinin> I just wanted it to behave the way it should be. I've never been able under kde
<BluesKaj> <---not a gnome user so I wouldn't know
<chrisrogers> !register | chrisrogers
<dwidmann_> alucardromero: that's dependent on your wireless card and its drivers, it isn't the same across the board
<alucardromero> Well, yeah, I know that.   I'm just wondering if there's a general number of complaints for Hardy, period.
<alucardromero> ...regarding WPA.
<dwidmann_> I haven't heard any
<alucardromero> That way if there is, I know it's not my wireless configuration.
<alucardromero> Ah, okay.
<tinin> BluesKaj, ff is a gnome app, so it should be integratede there. You just need to tweak some gnome config files I think
<alucardromero> I managed to resort to WEP, so I'm cool.
<alucardromero> WPA just doesn't like me for some reason.
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: hey lemme im you, i'm finally registered
<alucardromero> It was fine with Gutsy, but... it gave me diarrhea with Hardy.
<BluesKaj> tinin, there may be a setting in FF preferences , but i've never bothered with it. I just open the file in download destination.
<tinin> BluesKaj I wanted to install kubuntu to a friend, so I needed to know how to integrate the web explorer there
<BluesKaj> Firefox is a gnome app ? , that;s news to me :)
<alucardromero> lol
<tinin> well
<tinin> gtk
<nosrednaekim> !sound | chrisrogers
<ubotu> chrisrogers: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tinin> ff3 seems to have a preferences window called programs, but it does not let you configure anything there
<BluesKaj> tinin, I know windows have certain expaectations , but explain to your friend to forget some of that and try to expect new ways of doing things , that's linux
<BluesKaj> or atleast part of linux
<tinin> well, I never used this too, because I did not know how to change it. Maybe someone knew how to manage firefox asociations on kde.
<alucardromero> :P
<harris> YEAH BOI
<Jucato> tinin: configuring firefox is the same whether you're in KDE or GNOME or whatever. you might get some help in #firefox (or is it #mozilla)
<poseidon> back
<BluesKaj> tinin, I don't understand what you mean file associations on FF...do you mean web video and audio content ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: file associations: which programs would open certain file types, like PDFs
<poseidon> Where is the link to the archive?
<Jucato> what archive?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: afaik there's a setting in Firefox to change those. not sure where
<tinin> BluesKaj no, just in the donloads window (ctrl+y)
<poseidon> Jucato, look up a bit, and you'll see where I was debating someone
<BluesKaj> Jucato, tinin ,yes i understand the "file asscociations"  means but what context
<_nix_> hello everybody :)
<Jucato> poseidon: I got disconnected so I can't look up a bit. nvm then
<_nix_> anyone here know how to get a broadband connection up and running on a new kubuntu install? it requires user-id/password..
<tinin> context: I donload a pdf, the donloads window appears, I try to open the pdf from there and only gdebi will try to open the pdf, if I try to open the containing folder, gdebi will try to do so too
<tinin> well weird
<BluesKaj> tinin, install adobe reader for linux
<tinin> I thought ff3 would be more smart
<yao_ziyuan> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_nix_> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_nix_> lol
<Jucato> tinin: tried asking in #firefox ?
<tinin> sorry
<tinin> I was wasting your time here ;)
<BluesKaj> tinin, or choose open with KPDF
<tinin> thats what I'd like
<Jucato> tinin: not really
<Jucato> it's just that you can probably get more specialized help from there than here
<Carutsu> my laptop was cold and fresh but since I ran powertop and accepted the "tip" of making the USB devices autosuspend my laptop is a lot hotter and my battery barely last, further investigations lead me to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powertop/+bug/136549 so, how do I correct it?
<BluesKaj> tinin, right click on the file , openwith: kpdf
<Jucato> BluesKaj: can you right-click in the Download dialog box?
<tinin> I've got no openwith there
<tinin> really
<tinin> just open or open the folder
<BluesKaj> what's this obsession with the download box ..look for it on the desktop or /home/user
<tinin> and it will always launch gdebi (don't ask why)
<BluesKaj> or whereverFF DL'd it to
<tinin> It's just the only thing I could not integrate with kde
<Jucato> tinin: this guide for Firefox 2 doesn't work anymore? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE
<Fotf> Hello
<pottytheshitter> wats da mascots name of kde?
<santiago-ve> konky i think
<Carutsu> pottytheshitter: Konqi
<Jucato> Konqui or Konqi
<Fotf> Okay, I'm about to make the switch from Windows to Kubuntu and I was wondering, when burning the ISO image, do I burn as a bootable disk in Nero or burn image to disc?
<pottytheshitter> cool id like to see gnome have a ascot
<poseidon> How do I kill the package manager so that I can use it?  The last session crashed
<Jucato> pottytheshitter: suggest it in #gnome
<tinin> Jucato I use all the tricks there, Im just lost with this issue
<Jucato> !aptfix | poseidon
<ubotu> poseidon: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> tinin: hm... ok... no help from #ubuntu ?
<Carutsu> Fotf: never used Nero before, but burning the image has always worked for me
<Jucato> or #firefox ?
<tinin> no
<Fotf> Okay, I'll try that first
 * Fotf crosses fingers
<Carutsu> how about my issue? any help?
<Jucato> Fotf: do not burn as bootable disk or data disc.
<BluesKaj> pottythe ,,,, , I'd like to see you change your nick ...normally that kind of language isn't acceptable
<poseidon> when I do sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev it tells me to put in the kubuntu cd, then press enter, but it doesn't do anything
<Jucato> !language | pottytheshitter
<ubotu> pottytheshitter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> that goes for the nick too
<pottytheshitter> jucato i will change it in a min
<tinin> Fotf you should have an option to "record disc image" that's all
<Carutsu> how do I enable autosuspend? (i disabled them because of powertop)
<Jucato> poseidon: go to K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager. in the Adept menu, select Manage Repositories. then in the Third party software tab, uncheck the cdrom line
<Carutsu> *autosuspend for usb
<Fotf> Okay, next question, will this work on an external hard drive that connects via USB? (120 gigs)
<cpk1> Fotf: yes, my laptop HDD died once I just ran linux off it with an external hdd
<Fotf> kk
<chris32882> how can I stop kde wallet from popping up all the time?
<chris32882> to use kopete
<tinin> Fotf do you want to install it in there, or just use as storage drive?
<Fotf> Install it there. I want a flexible OS that I can take with me
<tinin> yes you can
<Fotf> thanks
<tinin> but is not so easy
<Fotf> how so?
<Fotf> can't I just reformat the drive as a single partition and install it there?
<tinin> Fotf well I havent tried that yet
<tinin> try
<Fotf> ok
<tinin> Fotf I mean that's not as easy as a standard installation, but it is possible
<cpk1> tinin: its just as easy...
 * sepeck is considering reverting to earlier kubuntu.  video just jacked up
<Berzerker> wow
<Berzerker> KDE4 is nice.
<cpk1> tinin: you point the installer to the external hard drive, done
<sepeck> I imagine it is but can't get the video to work nicely
<sepeck> everything is shifted right and gots this big black bar on the left
<Artriss> auto adjust uor monitor :P
<cpk1> sepeck: maybe you just need to move the image?
<Artriss> your*
<sepeck> Artriss, not the monitor, more likely the video card
<chris32882> how can I stop kde wallet from popping up all the time?
<Artriss> could be
<chris32882> Berzerker: its still beta tho, has bugs :(
<Artriss> i never had much trouble with video
<sepeck> Artriss, well, it's not three monitors :)
 * sepeck suspects stupid intel cheapy card :)
<Berzerker> chris32882: still pretty nice
<sepeck> one more re-install before giving up
<Berzerker> it's nice enough for me to use it a lot
<cpk1> a re-install wont fix the problem automatically
<Artriss> i have always used nvidia cards, easy to set up
<Berzerker> how do I do run command on kde4?
<Berzerker> alt+f2 isn't working
<Artriss> anyone messed with berryl?
<CYREX> in kd4?
<cpk1> Berzerker: you can right click on the desktop and select run command
<Artriss> in general
<CYREX> well me
<CYREX> didnt touch the dbus stuff
<Artriss> tried installing it into ubuntu dapper today
<CYREX> dapper?
<chrisrogers> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Artriss> couldn't find a repository for xgl that worked for 6.06
<CYREX> why havent you updated to 7.10 or 8.04
<cpk1> Berzerker: and maybe ctrl + alt + w?
<CYREX> you wont loose any info doing it
<Artriss> been running os x
<Artriss> fresh reinstall
<CYREX> i guess so
<Artriss> <--- semi lazy also
<CYREX> its better to just jump to this last one since in the .23 and .24 of the kernel you could see too many fixes for drivers and faster kernel response
<Berzerker> how do I make kwin the default instead of compiz
<CYREX> kwin --replace
<Artriss> brb restarting X
<CYREX> if you have the compiz activated on kde go to menu-->system--->desktop effects
<DarkShinigami> I am still 7.10. How is 8.04 working out?
<CYREX> select no effects
<CYREX> then to make sure you have kwin default type kwin --replace
<CYREX> for me awesome
<CYREX> my 2 wifi cards and my audigy sound work great
<CYREX> only thing i hate is that i cant still xmms
<CYREX> i know is old but whatever, its a simple mp3 player that i like
<cpk1> xmms is SO old now
<Lupus-Angina> Hey, I'm currently expiriencing difficulty with my ATI graphics card. It's a radeon 9800xt pro, I've enabled fglrx but it won't seem to work, fglrxinfo tells me it's using the mesa opengl renderer and dmesg gave me this: [   84.627160] [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 4824 using kernel context 0   I'm currently on a fresh install of Gutsy. What do I do oh great IRC'ers
<Artriss> anyone in her play wow?
<CYREX> me
<cpk1> there are plenty of newer simple players CYREX
<CYREX> oki tell me one
<CYREX> exactly
<Artriss> in kubuntu?
<CYREX> simple and mp3 player
<cpk1> beep
<CYREX> yeah
<cpk1> beep is pretty simple iirc
<Artriss> cedega or wine
<CYREX> well
<chris32882> Artriss: I do!
<CYREX> i tried cedega first
<CYREX> and i was like wow great
<CYREX> wow works on linux
<chris32882> but not in kubuntu :( sorry
<CYREX> but then wine got super powerful
<Roey> define super powerful
<CYREX> i recommend any of them
<Roey> +5, Interesting
<CYREX> on wine at least the voice chat in game works good
<CYREX> cedega it sucks
<Roey> I've subscribed to cedega for six months once
<Artriss> i haven't gotten wow running in wine yet
<Artriss> still working on it lol
<Roey> CYREX:  can wine run max payne?
<CYREX> what version you using
<CYREX> yes
<Roey> I used to play it under cedega
<Roey> hmm ok.
<Artriss> newest
<Berzerker> CYREX: I meant when I log in
<Artriss> it's a sound card issue
<Berzerker> after I log in, it sets it to compiz
<chris32882> I haveint instealled wow yet on here, but I have it and have a lvl 70 human warrior heh
<chris32882> when I had vista
<CYREX> i tried the following games: wow, hitman 1, 2, 3, 4, max payne, gta 3,4, san andreas and a lot more
<Artriss> i have a 70 NE rogue and a 70 NE priest lol
<CYREX> berzerker
<Carutsu> does hardy still has the bug with the USB devices ? or can I update with no worries?
<CYREX> let the compiz set
<CYREX> then alt+f2
<CYREX> type kwin --replace
<Berzerker> I did that
<cpk1> if you are using wine you definitely need to check wine's appdb when you try to install/play games
<Berzerker> but it still sets to compiz after I log in again
<CYREX> then go check in menu--->system--->desktop effects that you have NO EFFECTS selected
<Berzerker> I just ended up uninstalling it
<DarkShinigami> I have yet to get into those games. I tried FF XXIV and it didn't quite work out past 2 months.
<CYREX> umm
<CYREX> you did all that and still?
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> I mean just not
<Berzerker> now*
<CYREX> a oki
<CYREX> well do all that and let me know
<Berzerker> DarkShinigami: FF 24?
<Berzerker> I want that game.
<Artriss> hows the framerates in wow/wine?
<CYREX> had the same problem yesterday and it worked for me
<cpk1> CYREX: mpd is also supposed to be really lightweight I believe
<nosrednaekim> Berzerker: run this "rm .kde/share/config/compizasWM"
<CYREX> i even went checking on the kdm configure files to make sure all was good
<Carutsu> does hardy still has the bug with the USB devices freezing the PC?
<Berzerker> nosrednaekim: I already uninstalled it
<Artriss> last time i tried it in cedega i was getting like 7fps in shatt lol
<CYREX> gonna try it cpk1
<DarkShinigami> Berzerker: Sorry, lol. XI
<CYREX> ty
<nosrednaekim> Berzerker: yes... but uninstalling doesn't remove things from your home DIR
<chris32882> heh bad fps
<sepeck> hmmm... got video working now.  Where does one configure the network settings?
<chris32882> ok..I am stopping..this isn't a wow channel :)
<Berzerker> what about compizrc
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Berzerker> remove that also?
<Artriss> lol
<nosrednaekim> Berzerker: don't worry about that
<Jucato> there's a #winehq channel for Wine-related questions
<Berzerker> k done
<Berzerker> thanks
<Artriss> yea it's time for me to deliver this PC anyhow ,have a good night guys
<poseidon> Do any of you guys look at any linux blogs?
<CYREX> does mpd have a gui
<CYREX> all i want is a simple mp3 player like xmms
<cpk1> i know there is pympd, cant promise it will look like xmms
<Berzerker> CYREX: why not use XMMS?
<CYREX> thats the one i want
<CYREX> but for some reason in 8.04 is not on the list
<CYREX> i did a repository look in gutsy but the library that uses xmms is old and there is a new one that wont get downgrade
<corban> has anybody here applied a patch to wine?
<CYREX> a patch what u mean
<cpk1> there's xmms2 CYREX
<CYREX> xmms2 is console based
<sepeck> Where does one configure the network settings?  I would like to set a static IP Address.
<corban> i need to a apply a patch to wine to play a game
<CYREX> has a daemon and all but i dont want that
<CYREX> i want a simple, no daemon, no console bases, gui only mp3 player
<CYREX> you could run knetworkmanager o do a ifconfig
<CYREX> ifconfig is shell while knetworkmanager is gui
<Jucato> I guess amarok doesn't qualify for "simple", eh? try Juk maybe
<cpk1> most everything is console based...
<cpk1> juk is definitely more simplified
<Carutsu> can anybody help me,   over 30% of my interrupts are caused by USB, and I have none atached to this laptop: 31.3% ( 41.2)       <interrupt> : uhci_hcd:usb2, ahci, ipw3945
<CYREX> hehe amarok is very powerful
<CYREX> but i have never been able to make it handle so many songs
<psyco> I want to dual boot 2 linux distros,
<CYREX> for instance
<Jucato> weird.. it's meant to handle large amounts of files...
<psyco> do I partion a "/" a "/home" a "swap" and another "/"
<CYREX> xmms takes about 10 seconds to read all songs, save them on a list and i can open close the xmms and just play any song in there
<Snuggles> wO0t !!!!!
<CYREX> amarok HAS to read all songs everytime i open it and it takes some time
<CYREX> yes it handles many songs
<CYREX> but it takes way too much than simple xmms
<Jucato> has to read? hm.. I'm not sure it does that...
<Jucato> lemme check
<Snuggles> WHERES CHOMP???????????
<CYREX> beside i dont care about organizing the songs, or looking for artist, etc..i want to play them thats all
<Jucato> !caps | Snuggles
<ubotu> Snuggles: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CYREX> love of linux at last
<Snuggles> sorry folks  !!  caps lock
<CYREX> put the repository from gutsy below the one from hardy in the sources
<CYREX> did an update and at last i have xmms
<cpk1> APIC error on CPU0: 00(40) is this a serious problem at all? seems to show up in dmesg once in a while but I dont seem to have any problems? should I just turn off apic? (not really sure what the benefits of apic is)
<DarkShinigami> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Snuggles> hey harls can u helpz me fix my computer ?
<harley> no
<CYREX> thins i would like change in kde that are very good in gnome are the synaptic way of getting updates and packages, firefox and not konqueror and some better vnc manager
<luisjavier> Hi, i need help, i install ubuntu 8 and the driver for my wireless don't work
<CYREX> cual driver luis?
<luisjavier> bcm4310
<CYREX> otra vez ese?
<caveman26> my upgrade to 8.04 failed... I followed the instructions for using adept to do thw upgrade, it downloaded everything, but nothing would install, kept getting error messages then it said it was gonna stop due to errors, gave me the option to do a recovery (dpkg --configure -a), I hit ok and adept crashed, so I ran the command manually and nothing happened. what do I do now?
<CYREX> eres de venezuela maracaibo?
<coreymon77> CYREX: english please
<Jucato> CYREX: English only in here please
<CYREX> hp pavilion dv6220la
<CYREX> wifi broadcom 4312
<Lupus-Angina> I'm at my wits end about this ATI issue... I've tried EVERYTHING on the ati binary drivers wiki page... NOTHING seems to be able to start 3d acceleration, amost errors I've got in dmesg "
<Lupus-Angina> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] could not determine AGP since mode=0x05000a08
<Lupus-Angina> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<CYREX> sorry
<CYREX> that the pc and wifi card?
<chris32882> after I install kubuntu-kde4-desktop, can I uninstall kde3? or will it overwrite it?
<luisjavier> again bcm4310?
<CYREX> luisjavier is it this
<CYREX> hp pavilion dv6220la
<CYREX> wifi broadcom 4312
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: I'd keep them both, just in case
<DarkShinigami> Is Hardy stable enough to use at this time?
<nosrednaekim> DarkShinigami: certainly
<Carutsu> nosrednaekim: that's not true
<DarkShinigami> Thank you nosrednaekim
<Jucato> CYREX: as for your proposed changes, none of them except the vnc thing is KDE's problem/fault/concern. Package managers have been left for distros to take care of (Synaptic only works with APT), KDE will never make Firefox their default. have you tried kvnc or some of those remote network stuff?
<nosrednaekim> its as stable as gutsy :)
<CYREX> yea jucato
<CYREX> naa just saying some things that are more user friendly in gnome than in kde
<Jucato> so it's not "KDE" but "Kubuntu"
<luisjavier> but i have a notebook, hp v3715la
<CYREX> for the rest of ALL the sutff in kde, kde is better
<chris32882> nosrednaekim: why keep both? for the most part kd4 works, but buggy
<DarkShinigami> nosrednaekim: I believe you. I will upgrade from G to H
<CYREX> oki let me show you
<Jucato> CYREX: you're confusing GNOME with Ubuntu-branded GNOME
<chris32882> I'm a buggy person :)
<CYREX> is it different?
<Jucato> yes
<CYREX> doesnt gnome come with synaptic?
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: just keep it, trust me
<Jucato> CYREX: GNOME doesn't have a package manager, has Epiphany as its own browser
<CYREX> AHA! i see
<Carutsu> Hardy is not ready to switch just yet, how about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdelibs/+bug/194474
<CYREX> what else
<crabsperof> i'm trying to reset my xserver in kde4.. it's only letting me reconfig the keyboard
<chris32882> nosrednaekim: you think I aint gonna like it, and want to switch back :)
<Carutsu> in this modern usb world you can't have such bugs
<crabsperof> where can i get at the video driver config now?
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: no... but alot of kde3 app[lications are still useful in kde4
<CYREX> luisjavier this is the site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<CYREX> it covers all about that wifi problem
<chris32882> I see
<CYREX> very good and it works
<nosrednaekim> Carutsu: there are ALWAYS open bugs....
<Carutsu> oh come on nosrednaekim, i know there are always open bugs
<Carutsu> but that particular bug is damn critical
<CYREX> well not so many as a ...ndows operating system i know of
<caveman26> my upgrade to 8.04 failed... I followed the instructions for using adept to do thw upgrade, it downloaded everything, but nothing would install, kept getting error messages then it said it was gonna stop due to errors, gave me the option to do a recovery (dpkg --configure -a), I hit ok and adept crashed, so I ran the command manually and nothing happened. what do I do now?
<CYREX> do a dpkgp --configure -a
<nosrednaekim> Carutsu:oh... that one... yes
<Jucato> !aptfix | caveman26
<ubotu> caveman26: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<caveman26> ok
<crabsperof> anyone? advice on how to reconfigure my video card? tried sudo dpkg xserver-xorg and it's only workin on my keyboard
<chris32882> kde should put out some "hotfixes" lol
<caveman26> so mutch for that
<caveman26> dpkg: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<caveman26> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<caveman26> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<caveman26> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<caveman26> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<caveman26> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<caveman26> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<caveman26> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<caveman26> caveman@caveman-laptop:~$
<caveman26> thats what I got
<Carutsu> chris32882: is not KDE's bug but Kubuntu's
<CYREX> hey jucato can you please tell me what programs ubuntu adds to gnome that are not in gnome default programs?
<chris32882> ahh
<chris32882> Carutsu: just on kde4 not kde3, correct?
<Jucato> CYREX: not really sure, since I very rarely use Ubuntu/GNOME... but Synaptic, Add/Remove Programs, Compiz,  OpenOffice, Firefox, the GIMP etc
<CYREX> a oki
<CYREX> so basically all this are gtk programs
<Jucato> CYREX: F-Spot and Tomboy are not main GNOME programs, but I think they're closely related to GNOME (just like Amarok, K3b, Digikam, Konversation, etc are in KDE)
<CYREX> just no related directly with gnome
<CYREX> a oki
<CYREX> thank you
<caveman26> guess ima just have to reformat and reinstall for hardy
<caveman26> since nothing seems to work
<CYREX> well take care friends
<coreymon77> caveman26: nononoo
<CYREX> see you all
<Jucato> CYREX: I'm not familiar with GNOME's structure. but in KDE there's what would be "main" KDE programs, KDE extragear (extragear.kde.org) and 3rd party KDE programs (mostly found on kde-apps.org)
<coreymon77> caveman26: no need
<CYREX> ill copy those places
<CYREX> thank jucato
<CYREX> take care
<coreymon77> caveman26: first type this
<coreymon77> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<coreymon77> copy and paste
<caveman26> well how do I get it to install all those files it downloaded
<caveman26> I did that
<caveman26> then the dpkg --configure -a thing.. all it did was go back to tha cmd line
<Carutsu> chris32882: the bug? no, it happens in 3.5.9
<chris32882> ok just installed kde, asking which display manager I want kde or kde 4? which should I select?
<coreymon77> caveman26: when you typed dpkg --configure -a
<chris32882> Carutsu: oh I see
<coreymon77> caveman26: no output?
<caveman26> nothing
<caveman26> not even command not found
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: do kde
<coreymon77> caveman26: good!
<caveman26> it just kicked me back to the command line
<coreymon77> caveman26: heres some news, on linux, when something has no output, thats a good thing
<caveman26> and when I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, I got this
<caveman26> 1481 upgraded, 197 newly installed, 86 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<caveman26> Need to get 0B/3187MB of archives.
<caveman26> After unpacking 623MB of additional disk space will be used.
<caveman26> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<caveman26> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend audacious-plugins for audacious-plugins-extra, probably a dependency cycle.
<caveman26> caveman@caveman-laptop:~$
<Carutsu> !pastebin > caveman26
<coreymon77> caveman26: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Carutsu> !pastebin | caveman26
<ubotu> caveman26: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chris32882> nosrednaekim: how come kde instead of kde4?
<caveman26> now its doing something
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: its stabler... you can give the other one a try though with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<brhad56> Need help.  Last night I was doing the version upgrade to 8.04.  I left it running and went to bed.  Before I had a chance to get back to it, the power went out.  When I booted my PC back up two things, 1) The desktop is differnt.. showing what looks like / folders.   and 2) the internet stopped working..   Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> brhad56: ouch... not good.
<crabsperof> anyone? advice on how to reconfigure my video card? tried sudo dpkg xserver-xorg and it's only workin on my keyboard
<brhad56> The upgrade should have had time to finish before power went out
<Jucato> crabsperof: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<dwidmann_> brhad56: maybe you could chroot in and do a dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> tried that? ^^^
<crabsperof> let me see real quick jucato, thanks
<caveman26> finally my upgrade is going
<dwidmann_> brhad56: or skip the chroot part
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: xorg 7.3 removed the other config options
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: oh.. didn't know that
<Jucato> (silly...)
<caveman26> I just hope it doesnt fail like the last2 attempts
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: but dpkg-reconfigure is a Debian thing
<brhad56> dwidmann_: I'm logged in as safe mode now, and trying it
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<luisjavier> please help with ubuntu 8 and bcm4310
<odinsbane> Hello, I'm considering reinstalling ubuntu, and I am wondering about kde4?
<Dr_willis> i just used the    b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware ---- for my wireless card and it took off. :)
<nosrednaekim> odinsbane: what about it?
<Dr_willis> odinsbane,  kde4 is not featre complete. You can easially hafvfe kde3 and 4 on the same system
<luisjavier> thanks
<caveman26> I have both KDE 3 and 4.... and imo kde4 lacks a lot of features
<crabsperof> hm
<dwidmann_> but kde4 is oh so sexy ...
<nosrednaekim> :)
<crabsperof> yeah this ain't working.. anyone know how to reconfigure vid cards in kde4?
<sean_> or how to use a different driver if the newest one is not supported for the video card
<sean_> ????
<Dr_willis> depends on the video card.
<brhad56> dwidmann_: it finshed.. I rebooted and I have my regular desktop back.  But the internet still isn't connecting.  KNetworkManager says "No Active Device"
<sean_> nvidia geforce go 6150
<Dr_willis> There is the nvidia-glx , nvidia-glx-new, and i think one other.
<Dr_willis> !find nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Found: nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev, nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-new-dev, nvidia-glx-legacy (and 1 others)
<dwidmann_> sean_: try using nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new
<caveman26> sexy...lol my kde3 setup looks better... I would like to know what happened to the ability to make my task bar transparent and add my commonly used program icons to the taskbar in KDE4... I couldnt find it anywere, not to mention the mini command line in KDE3 that I just cant live without
<Dr_willis> nvidia-glx-legacy  for older cards.
<sean_> i cannot use the 169.*.*.*, and i need to use the 100.19.*.*
<nosrednaekim> sean_: thats nvidia-glx
<sean_> k thx
<Jucato> caveman26: KDE 4.0 is just the first release of KDE 4... more features will come along the way
<nosrednaekim> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.12-16.34)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.12-16.34 (hardy), package size 3762 kB, installed size 12040 kB
<Jucato> caveman26: as for the mini command line, you can still use Alt+F2
<caveman26> true
<odinsbane> Hmm it seems that 8.04 was supposed to be officially released by the end of april...but not quite yet?
<nosrednaekim> odinsbane: three days ago :)
<caveman26> i just got spoiled... im used to it being built into my taskbar/dock
<Jucato> odinsbane: yeah.....
<Jucato> odinsbane: few days ago
<Fa> i don't like kde4
<Fa> i use kde 3.5.9
<caveman26> ima stick to kde3 for a while
<Fa> yeah
<Fa> til 4.2
<Fa> comes out
<brhad56> I ran that sudo dkpg --configure -a again and everything is working now.. Thanks for your help dwidmann_!
<dennister> howdy channel...coming live to you from new server with hardy :-)
<dwidmann_> brhad56: no problem :)
<caveman26> the kmenu on KDE4 reminds me of windows vista
<Fa> lol
<Fa> they want to get it to windows soon
<Fa> if people from windows use it they might switch to linux
<nosrednaekim> caveman26: you can get the old one
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I don't think anyone likes the default KMenu in KDE4
<nosrednaekim> dennister: hey dennister
<dwidmann_> I don't like KDE4's kmenu, good thing it has the old one available too
<Fa> i don't mind it bug there's still bugs in 4
<Fa> opps
<Fa> -bug
<dennister> nosrednaekim: hi back...do u have hardy yet?
<odinsbane> anybdy try 'gobuntu' yet?
<caveman26> I think its kinda neat... but im sticking to kde3 for now... it has everything I use
<nosrednaekim> dennister: yep, I upgraded a week before the release like I always do :)
<Fa> noway
<monkeybritches> KDE4's menu is unsightly, hideous, ghastly, horrible, nasty, and it's ugly too.
<Fa> i tried xubuntu
<Dragnslcr> I haven't tried 4.0.3 yet. I may end up just waiting until 4.1
<monkeybritches> But still better than Gnome.
<caveman26> I thought it loked cool, but to me it was just a pain to use
<nosrednaekim> 4.03 is almost exactly the same as 4.02, but with fewer bugs
<dennister> i tried it before the release, but on a test machine...and found out hardy doesn't have a crucial package that i needed for that particular machine...so it's now on gutsy, and this one is on hardy
<Fa> yeah i don't like gnom e that much
<odinsbane> wow the upgrades have gotten easier.
<caveman26> I hate gnome
<caveman26> god I cant stand it
<dennister> one problem with hardy i haven't encountered before: how do i get hardy to enable the dma for my dvd drive?
<nosrednaekim> dennister: I think due to kernel changes, there is no need
<monkeybritches> It should take care of it automagically.
<Fa> i use gnome for my ipod
<Fa> lol
<dennister> nosrednaekim: well i beg to differ, as this is the message kaffeine gave me (no dma) and it won't play my dvd i'm using to test all the multimedia
<nosrednaekim> well, then i'm wrong.... not the first time :P
<dennister> oh wait...it did with totem...so it's not the kernel
<daxweb> italiani?
<will00> can anyone tell me if its possible to use a modem card as a way to turn your computer into a conventional telephone?
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dennister> the problem with dvd movie is with kaffeine
<halcyonCorsair> hi, my knetworkmanager doesn't seem to be able to configure my wired connection, can anyone help?
<odinsbane> will00 it depends on your modem card
<monkeybritches> will00: It would be easier to use a broadband connection to make calls via Skype, etc.
<dwidmann_> halcyonCorsair: I recommend killing knetworkmanager and using "dhclient eth0" instead
<halcyonCorsair> dwidmann_: why?
<nosrednaekim> halcyonCorsair: yes.... go into your /etc/network/interfaces and comment out the line(s) dealing with your network card
<monkeybritches> !it | daxweb
<ubotu> daxweb: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<halcyonCorsair> nosrednaekim: there isn't one
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: knetworkmanager just doesn't seem to want to play nicely in hardy :(
<nosrednaekim> it never has :)
<will00> monkeybritches: yes i know, but my college provides me local calls for free through a built in phone jack
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: yeah, pretty much
<halcyonCorsair> dwidmann_: i can manage it from /etc/network/interfaces no problem, but i want to manage it graphically, coz i can
<monkeybritches> Then like odinsbane said it will depend on your hardware.
<dwidmann_> halcyonCorsair: or so you thought?  .... it has been iffy for at least the last month or two for hardy
<odinsbane> will00 I don't think it is a simple task, compared to buying a 10 dollar phone.
<will00> true
<halcyonCorsair> dwidmann_: bleh >:( it worked when i was on the amd64 version....*sigh*
<Roey> heya halcyonCorsair, long time no see :)
<dwidmann_> halcyonCorsair: it doesn't seem to want to work for my desktop with amd64 whenst last I checked ... then again I think it's working on my laptop
<halcyonCorsair> dwidmann_: its weird, amd64 version worked seamlessly for network and dvd playback, etc but was weird in terms of interface on kde4
<halcyonCorsair> dwidmann_: but i386 is the opposite
<halcyonCorsair> Roey: hey yo, sup?
<halcyonCorsair> Roey: had a lot of work / RL going on...just finished my job though, so some free time
<Roey> aye
<Roey> halcyonCorsair:  well a lot of things (I'm doing an information security master's at Johns Hopkins now)
<Roey> halcyonCorsair:  and I continue to work
<Roey> anyway, I've gotta catch a shower and get to bed
<Roey> have a good night! :)
<halcyonCorsair> Roey: its weird....after 5 or so years on gentoo i switch to kubuntu
<dennister> now i'm working to finish up samba...sbfs isn't being used anymore? in favour of cifs?
<halcyonCorsair> Roey: catch you later
<Fa> gentoo?
<Fa> compile
<Fa> and compile
<chris32882> yeah
<caveman26> gentoo is a compile it all from source code distro
<chris32882> gentoo = major DIY and compile for like 2 days
<chris32882> lol
<hawkeyex> ok i got a dumb question - but how do I switch to terminal mode from X?
<hawkeyex> i need to install a video driver
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: you wouldn't happen to know why global shortcuts don't seem to want to work half the time would you?
<Fa> gentoo is wanna be bsd
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann_: nope
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: darn, because  it's annoying :( it has something to do with focus ... but I thought global shortcuts were umm ... global
<caveman26> I been wanting to try gentoo because compiling optomizes everything for your spacific hardware.... but kubuntu is so easy
<caveman26> its easyer than windows
<caveman26> lol
<Fa> lol
<cpk1> hawkeyex: why not use apt instead?
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann_: you need "universal" shortcuts I think :P
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: hehe, yup
<hawkeyex> cpk1: cuz I downloaded the driver from nvidia, and I'm just following instructions
<hawkeyex> and nvidia install is puking because i'm running x, and konsole isn't helping
<halcyonCorsair> Fa: its fast and its uber customizable, and best of all it doesn't have aptitude doesn't trying to remove everything from your base install for no reason
<cpk1> hawkeyex: are you aware though that you don't need to use the nvidia installer and can just use apt instead?
<hawkeyex> I just want to be able to use the 3d acceleration
<Fa> sorry but i don't want to take a week to install an os
<BluesKaj> open a console and cd to the dir the driver DL'd to ..then ./nameofdriver.run (I think ) :)
<cpk1> hawkeyex: then install the driver via apt if you havent tried that yet
<halcyonCorsair> Fa: well it's not like it doesn't take a few days to get kubuntu sorted
<hawkeyex> cpk1: looking into that - didn't think of that before <trouts self>
<dennister> caveman26: i was thinking the same thing 6 months ago, wanting to try gentoo so everything is optimized for your hardware, so I did...and it was working fine for quite some time
<Fa> and then?
<caveman26> ?
<dennister> caveman26: now i've barely touched it in months, and it's woefully out of date
<cpk1> hawkeyex: unless you specifically want the abolute newest or what is in the repos wont work for yourself you are only making more work for yourself =). just make sure you get the right packages, i believe there are 3 different nvdia drivers in the repos
<hawkeyex> yeah - I'm using the GT8500
<BluesKaj> dennister, how long did you take to get it right , any idea ?
<hawkeyex> and now I'm running into another problem
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: which kde4 package do you think deserves the bug report for it?
<dennister> i've probably forgotten most of what i learned, lol
<odinsbane> crap this upgrade is going to ditch some packages.  Like 'retricted-manager-core.'  does this mean Ill have to reinstall my wireless?
<cpk1> i dont think compiling with optimizations adds much difference to how well things run
<hawkeyex> it says data incplete in file /etc/X11/xorg-config
<cpk1> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hawkeyex> i'll look into it
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann_: kde-workspace
<dennister> BluesKaj: sorry i can't remember...perhaps a couple of tries, a few weeks eventually? by the 2nd or 3rd install i think i had the base process down to 2-3 days
<sanzky> hi everyone. Does anyone is using amarok 1.4.8?
<caveman26> well kubuntu works, its not broken, its not a big pain in my ass like redhat was... so thats what I use
<caveman26> redhat = dependency hell
<dennister> the main problem i have with gentoo is how long it takes to download and compile every tiny little file
<BluesKaj> wow..think I'll avoid gentoo
<caveman26> I hated mandrake too for the same reason
<BluesKaj> yeah, I've heard that about gentoo
<nosrednaekim> sanzky: yes
<cpk1> no way a p4 takes that long to compile gentoo
<odinsbane> Mandrake was a pain in my ass for about a week.  The first time I installed it I didn't know what I was doing and I put the 'midnight rider' file manager.
<dennister> yes, k/u/xubuntu work and are pretty fast...i really do prefer kde, but must admit i like the lightweight-ness of xubuntu, too, on some machines
<chris32882> alright how do I get rid of kde 3 now that I installed kde4 I hate seeing double :(
<sanzky> nosrednaekim, do you have problems with the smart playlists? mine doesnt work at all
<hawkeyex> cpk1: I'm looking for the "Restricted" section but it seems not to be there
<Fa> i have xubuntu installed to try it off then installed kde 3.5.9
<dennister> so...hardy people:  dmbfs doesn't exist anymore? replaced by cifs?
<nosrednaekim> sanzky: I dont use them
<dennister> *smbfs
<Fa> i like xfce but i don't like the command line too much
<cpk1> hawkeyex: here on kde4 it is in applications > system > hardware drivers manager
<caveman26> I liked vector linux... that thing was uber fast... even on a old p2, but the lack of spacific programs I use had me switching back to kubuntu
<Fa> yeah
<Fa> but it doesn't have enough packages
<chris32882> how do I uninstall kde3 now that I installed kde4
<Fa> it's too bad
<odinsbane> sudo apt-get remove kde3-base ?
<Fa> chris you won't like 4 for long
<hawkeyex> ok
<hawkeyex> i see it - but status says "not in use"
<hawkeyex> how do I change it?
<BluesKaj> dennister, just did a locate ...still have smbfs installed
<cpk1> hawkeyex: for me there is a check box and I just checked it and then it automagically did everything
<chris32882> why wont I Fa?
<osiris> ok back to sound problems.
<Fa> it's slower for one thing and buggy
<caveman26> if vector had more packages, or mre spacifically my multimedia programs, I would have suck to vector... just for the 4x speed boost
<dennister> hmmm...perhaps its being deprecated over time?
<hawkeyex> ah. ok. i just unchecked and checked it
<osiris> anyone else have no sound with flash in hardy ?
<hawkeyex> it's doing everything now
<odinsbane> kde3 is a rock, kde4 ...well everytime I install it I get something different.
<osiris> system sounds are also broken.  all other sounds work
<hawkeyex> ok, so it's asking for a reboot. So I'll leave
<dennister> BluesKaj: i know you did the dist-upgrade...this is a brand new fresh install
<Fa> caveman you can't upgrade with vector you have to do a clean install
<hawkeyex> and thanks for your help cpk1
<hawkeyex> it's appreciated
<cpk1> Fa: that's funny kde4 is just as fast if not faster and the only "bugs" are konq sometimes crashes when I close it and when I log out something crashes too
<hawkeyex> hardy isn't too bad
<Fa> you found it as fast?
<BluesKaj> dennister, aha , brand new model  :)
<Fa> not me
<cpk1> hawkeyex: no problem, hardy is actually the first release where the automagic method for my nvidia card worked
<dennister> lol...actually, i just did a locate, too, and it is still here, even though i didn't install smbfs separately
<cpk1> as fast if not faster Fa
<Fa> i found it slower overall
<Fa> maybe the bugs slow it down who knows
<marcondes> ola
<caveman26> kde4 ran slightly faster on my laptop
<marcondes> algum brasileiro
<marcondes> ?
<BluesKaj> dennister, cuz i use smb:/ in konq to connect to wifeys pc windows shares
<dennister> there's definitely a new system group in hardy: sambashare
<Fa> konq ran slower
<cpk1> cant wait for more widget support too in 4.1 where you can actually download widgets straight from kde-look and have it do the work for you
<Fa> much slower for me
<cpk1> konq is way better now!
<Jucato> !br | marcondes
<odinsbane> I found things randomly died
<ubotu> marcondes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Fa> lol
<cpk1> it works much better with gmail now
 * Jucato points to #kubuntu-kde4
<marcondes> perdao
<caveman26> konq?  is that konqueror?
<cpk1> yes
<caveman26> ok
<dennister> i had to do absolutely NOTING to get the ALL the laptop's files to show up as a computer in the workgroup, and to show ALL it's files
<marcondes> valeu to indo pra la
<dennister> nothing to the laptop, that is
<Fa> don't get me wrong i like kde 4 but it's just too buggy
<caveman26> konqueror has really bad flashplayer support
<cpk1> i guess its just a ymmv
<caveman26> and no java
<Fa> yes caveman
<dennister> of course, that's probably an indication of winblows' sooooo-poor security , heheheh
<cpk1> errr, you can get java on konqueror
<Fa> have you tried swiftweasel?
<BluesKaj> cpk1, I still hate the google searchbox jumping cursor ...make mistake and you can only change one letter and the cursor jumps to the last space ...I hate that cuz i make so many typos
<Jucato> BluesKaj: turn off autocompletion
<Jucato> er.. autosuggest
<dennister> Fa: i agree, i did like kde4 at first, but just too buggy
<BluesKaj> Jucato, where ?
<dennister> brb...need some food
<Fa> kde4 on windows will draw a big user base i think
<Jucato> BluesKaj: right-click on the Google Search box?
<cpk1> my only problems with konquerer is it doesnt seem able to handle youtube? and gmail still gives it trouble, and yes I use kmail with gmail but still occasionally need to use the html interface
<caveman26> has any1 figured out a way to speed up myspace? its uber slow with some fancy profiles, but the same ones work and are responsive in windows on machines half the speed of this one
 * Jucato sighs... -----> #kubuntu-kde4
<odinsbane> Does gmail support pop or does kmail support gmail?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I personally use gg and wp in the location bar.. it's faster that way (if you're feeling lazy, you can set gg to be the default search engine so you don't have to type gg
<cpk1> gmail supports pop
<cpk1> so you can use kmail with it
<Jucato> odinsbane: gmail has pop. kmail supports pop
<cpk1> its one of the only email services that has free pop!
<hawkeyex> hey
<hawkeyex> cpk1: it worked. had the wrong settings, but a fix was corrected
<cpk1> i hope it worked hawkeyex
<cpk1> cool
<cpk1> hardy was the first release that automagically did my video card for me, i was amazed
<hawkeyex> yeah, well, it didn't do it right.. so I had to configure it, I guess.
<cpk1> usually I have to fiddle around with xorg and whatnot this was a nice breath of fresh air
<hawkeyex> it also didn't do the mouse correctly - so after a couple of readings, I got it to work
<robotgeek> odinsbane: you have to enable it in your gmail settings
<odinsbane> I haven't set up a gmail acct.
<hawkeyex> now if I could get my Lifecam VX-1000 to work... (heh)
<hawkeyex> damn M$ products
<cpk1> I've never tried using a camera =\
<robotgeek> odinsbane: ah, okay. there is also some imap support in gmail, i did not like it much though (too slow, too much mail for me)
<hawkeyex> oh that reminds me - gotta set up my email.. brb
<cpk1> look here though hawkeyex https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cpk1> see if your camera is there
<hawkeyex> how do i check as to what they detect?
<cpk1> is openjdk pretty much just as good as the sun one if you are just using i as a client?
<chris32882> how do you properly remove kde3?, I just installed kde4, I don't want everything doubled up so I want to get rid of kde3
<robotgeek> hawkeyex: a first check would be to unplug your camera, and plug it back in, then look at the output of dmesg
<tuoinside> respect my hustle
<cpk1> chris32882: everything isnt entirely doubled up, kde4 still uses many kde3 apps
<chris32882> yeah but there is a lot of kde 3 apps still, I don't like how they are doubled
<chris32882> I can still install the ones I want from adept or terminal
<cpk1> might be better off removing them by hand
<marcondes> hi
<marcondes> my linux sound is not working
<BluesKaj> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> any good gps interfaces in the repos ?
<hawkeyex> oops - hit the power button
<dwidmann_> That arts part of the message might want to change itself ... 'specially seeing as kde4 doesn't use it.
<hawkeyex> and nvidia didn't save my settings
<marcondes> all players is on, but the god damn sound is not working
<hawkeyex> quick question - if I want to have full admin control over my computer, should I change my group to root?
<nosrednaekim> hawkeyex: no... don't do that
<hawkeyex> or do you suggest something else?
<Agent_bob> !bug | dwidmann_ see the half of this about ubotu
<ubotu> dwidmann_ see the half of this about ubotu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cpk1> hawkeyex: you already have full admin control, use sudo
<hawkeyex> cpk1: but X isn't saving the settings
<nosrednaekim> hawkeyex: you can enable the root account, sure.. but don't make yourself root :)
<hawkeyex> would admin group be a better choice?
<cpk1> isnt saving what settings?
<Odd-rationale> Why when I create a new session, it creates it on vt9 not vt8?
<cpk1> hawkeyex: if you are using the account that you installed ubuntu with then you are in sudoers and that should be all you need
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: yeah.. Ubuntu made vt8 the first
<hawkeyex> nvidia isn't not being saved
<Agent_bob> hawkeyex if you change your group to root you will lose all admin control
<hawkeyex> it's not saving at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hawkeyex> ok
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: so that is normal?
<cpk1> hawkeyex: you need to open it using sudo
<Fa> anyone install selinux?
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: I guess so :P
<hawkeyex> ah got it
<cpk1> hawkeyex: for instance if you use nano it would be "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" if you use a graphical app like kate use kdesu
<hawkeyex> so I put it on the run dialog, and now it's working :P
<BluesKaj> save the file , hawkeyex
<hawkeyex> I did
<hawkeyex> I couldn't earlier
<hawkeyex> now to figure out where the hell kmail is..
<BluesKaj> kdesudo with GUIs on hardy
<hawkeyex> k
<nosrednaekim> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> hawkeyex, kontact in the kmenu
<hawkeyex> what do you guys use for mail? kmail?
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: Odd-rationale: I think 7 is still the first though .... seems like vt8 being unavailable is usplash related or some such
<BluesKaj> yup
<Fa> i use webmail
<cpk1> i use kmail
<hawkeyex> k, found it
<robotgeek> i use kmail
<Fa> never used kmail
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann_: not for me..
<Fa> lol kde folks trying to take over the browser market too?
<dwidmann_> kmail isn't bad ... but it doesn't behave well enough with imap :(
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann_: yeah, seems like vt7 is first.
<Agent_bob> what ever you do; don't set a root password by using "sudo passwd root".  and never ever enable "k/g/x"dm to allow root login, by editing /etc/<kde#/kdm|gdm|xdm>/?dm.conf configuration file.     and what ever you do, DO NOT; login graphically as root.
<Agent_bob> :)
<cpk1> Agent_bob: how do you set the password if not using sudo passwd root?
<Agent_bob> now don't get on to me for telling people how to do that.
<Agent_bob> cpk1 you don't use   sudo passwd root
<Agent_bob> :)
<maduser> tis there is no root
<maduser> there is root jr
<Agent_bob> there is also root
<Agent_bob> that's how root jr.  works.
<maduser> ?
 * Yoshi_Matrix listens intently
<maduser> but you can only run as root jr
<Agent_bob> root jr.   puts on root's shoes to walk around the system
<Odd-rationale> is there a way to move what is on vt8 to vt6 so that i can use vt8 to start new session?
<hawkeyex> okay
<maduser> oh i see
<maduser> you can log in as root
<hawkeyex> I'm up and running... someone grab me
<hawkeyex>  :P
<maduser> but you can do root stuff
<hawkeyex> do you guys use filters to clear out spam?
<Agent_bob> maduser correct.   and if you set a root password you can even login as root
<Yoshi_Matrix> I have been using SpamAssasin hawkeyex
<maduser> I use the adative filter on thunderbird
<Yoshi_Matrix> and I'm using evolution as the client, and yeah i do the same with thunderbird
<cpk1> somehow my gmail account doesnt get spam
 * Agent_bob sets his mailbox to /dev/null
<Yoshi_Matrix> lol
<Fa> yeah i don't get much spam
<Fa> gmail rocks
<hawkeyex> ok.
<hawkeyex> next question: xbindkeys - I need to put that in my startup (or the mouse doesn't work right) - how do I fix that?
<caveman26> well im running hardy now
<caveman26> one problem... the upgrade broke my nvidia drivers
<hawkeyex> yeah
<hawkeyex> I had the same problem caveman - got it fixed and working now
<hawkeyex> I have nvidia GeForce 8500GT
<hawkeyex> oh yeah, that reminds me - gotta test something
<caveman26> I have geforce4 mx440 go
<caveman26> I wish it was 64MB insted of 32... I cant run compiz because of that
<hawkeyex> extreme tux racer runs smoothly now :P
<Yoshi_Matrix> yeah I am having a problem in finding a driver for my install of Hardy I have an ATI Mobile Radeon. My display is running fine but there are things I can't do because of the driver not being correct
<Fa> like what?
<caveman26> im using that stupid lil 2D only nv driver
<caveman26> lol
<Yoshi_Matrix> well I can't even use the Normal settings
<Yoshi_Matrix> just the default
<Fa> i just use default
<Yoshi_Matrix> I did download an ati driver from a repository but i don't think it helped lol
<caveman26> I had to make a custom edid file for it to work on my gutsy install, can I install the new driver and use my old xorg.config for that edid file?
<odinsbane> peace out
<Fa> i don't even bother
<Fa> all i do is watch some movies that's about it
<caveman26> well I do a lot of youtube... and I noticed the real nvidia drivers made for a good speed boost
<Fa> mind you i just started using ubuntu again
<Fa> I didn't like 7 at all
<Agent_bob> early seven or late seven ?    or both ?
<Fa> early 7
<Fa> i can't stand desktopbsd anymore
<Fa> with is based on freebsd the os is not stable enough
<Fa> which
<Makuseru> what do i need to install for K3B to burn MP3s as an audio CD?
<dwidmann_> libk3b2-extracodecs
<dwidmann_> I think
<Agent_bob> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> Package libk3b2-mp3 does not exist in hardy
<Jucato> !info libk3b2-extracodecs
<ubotu> libk3b2-extracodecs (source: k3b): The KDE cd burning application library - extra decoders. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Agent_bob> !info libk3b2-mp3 dapper
<Makuseru> thanks everyonr
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3 (source: k3b): The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Makuseru> everyone*
<Agent_bob> !info mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg (source: mp32ogg): Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-9 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<hawkeyex> extreme tux racer is cool :P
<hawkeyex> so anyone know what I can do about putting xbindkeys in startup?
<hawkeyex> anyone?
<Agent_bob> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dsmith_> hi, I have purged and install thunderbird, three times
<dsmith_> bbut its not showing in kmenu
<dsmith_> am I missing something/
<Odd-rationale> dsmith_: can you add it manually?
<Agent_bob> config kmenu to show all apps
<dsmith_> well I do have the 2.0.0.12 version d/l'd but I canot get that to install or even run?
<Odd-rationale> dsmith_: kde 3 or 4?
<dsmith_> Agent_bob: I tried that
<dsmith_> kde3
<dsmith_> I did move my /home directtory to its own partition
<dsmith_> firefox worked fine...afterwards, not tbird..
<dsmith_> when I install from the repos
<dsmith_> it goes here.. /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird
<dsmith_> run-mozilla.sh wont run
<Trophyhead> hello? anyone here? =)
<uten> yeh
<uten> abou 308 ppl
<uten> about
<uten> *
<Trophyhead> hmm k,..
<Hawkeye-X> most of them are drunk though.
<epimeth> I'm shooooo not drunk *hic*
<epimeth> jusht a little tipshy
<Trophyhead> anyone else having issues with the legacy graphics acellerator package?,
<uten> i not sure monitor jus seem to be wobblin all day
<uten> lol
<uten> i joke, ahmmm not havent had any issues
<epimeth> nope... but I'm not using it either
<Hawkeye-X> heh. does anyone know how to tell me how to add xbindkeys on startup?
<Hawkeye-X> pretty please with $FRUIT_OF_CHOICE on top
<dsmith_> ./startup ?
<Hawkeye-X> so I vi that and add xbindkeys - and that's it?
<epimeth> assert $FRUIT_OF_CHOICE='more scotch'
<Trophyhead> I use to like to play tremulos, with (gutsy) but the 3d acell on this reads my montier as 800x600?, tho it's a 21" sony trinatron = (
<eddieftw> offtopic kthanksbai
<caveman26> what does this mean?
<caveman26> Errors were encountered while processing:
<caveman26>  /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<caveman26> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<caveman26> caveman@caveman-laptop:~$
<caveman26> my upgrade isnt going too well
<rnartos> may system tray icons are dislocated or missing everytime I start KDE with compiz
<dsmith_> I added tbird in kmeu manually but its not working still
<epimeth> rnartos: yea, mine too... I think its a known bug...
<dsmith_> known bug
<dsmith_> does it on mine
<rnartos> no fix on it right now?
<dsmith_> not that I know off
<Trophyhead> oh well if I don't find any cool new things on (hardy) I'm swithching back to (gutsy), having too many problems, = (
<uten> or jus go on helpin hardy
<uten> troubleshoot
<dsmith_> damn I feel like a dummy
<dsmith_> hha
<dsmith_> the command is "mozilla-thunderbird"
<dsmith_> lmfao
<Trophyhead> basically I'm not a puter geek, if it won't work with a click on a box I can't fix it haha
<lethis> lol
<uten> u can fix things by jus reportin the bug here or stuff
<uten> everyone plays a part
<lethis> Hi ppl hmmm well i dont know what part i am from because i am new here
<lethis> lol
<lethis> Can some one pls help
<epimeth> !ask | lethis
<ubotu> lethis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Agent_bob> is the problem with the konq package a .postinst script error ?
<lethis> Can Kubunto linux run serverss like Solaris OS
<Agent_bob> remove the    set -e     and make sure it's  #!/bin/bash
<Agent_bob> lethis can it do it like solaris does ?  no.    can it run servers   telnet ftp irc mail http and friends...
<Agent_bob> late.   and lag.
<monkeybritches> lethis: Theoretically, in a virtual machine, if supported
<epimeth> lethis is gone gone gone!
<monkeybritches> I'm slow tonight :)
 * Hawkeye-X whips monkeybritches
<monkeybritches> YOWCH!
<Hawkeye-X> there. you're fast :P
<monkeybritches> For some reason I respond well to physical pain
<Agent_bob> -:- CTCP PING reply from Agent_bob: 60.037 seconds
<epimeth> whats mine?
<Agent_bob> /ping yourself   and see
<epimeth> 0 seconds! YES!
 * epimeth churns some butter
<gothicd3vil> hi
<epimeth> hi samuel :-p
<Agent_bob> we're being invaded with andrews...
<gothicd3vil> hi, hey can somebody can tell me a good media player?
<gothicd3vil> music
<Agent_bob> heh oops.
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> gothicd3vil: amarok
<epimeth> gothicd3vil: its installed by default....
<gothicd3vil> how can i get that?
<Agent_bob> sox   but you wont like it.
<gothicd3vil> is that i'm using right now kubuntu but i was using ubuntu this morning
<Agent_bob> vlc is good too.
<epimeth> gothicd3vil: did you install kubuntu-desktop or just kde?
 * epimeth doesn't like vlc
<Agent_bob> !packages | gothicd3vil
<ubotu> gothicd3vil: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<gothicd3vil> kubuntu 6.06
<epimeth> so amarok should be installed
<epimeth> alt+f2 amarok
<gothicd3vil> yeap, but the problem is that the music that i have is that the music is in the format of itunes
<epimeth> a4c?
<epimeth> ew
<epimeth> install wine and iTunes then... I don't know if anything plays them....
<Agent_bob> mp3 ?
<gothicd3vil> mp4
<gothicd3vil> wine?
<epimeth> no, a4c... apple's encoding standard
<Agent_bob> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<epimeth> if it was mp4 you could run it in amarok....
<epimeth> Wine Is Not an Emulator :-)
<Agent_bob> !info wine dapper
<gothicd3vil> thanks
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<madkhen> sorry the off-topic, but anyone knows if there is a way to set up a VPN without a VPN server? I mean, 4 friends are connected through a switch and they want their connection to be secured against those others connected to the same switch
<Agent_bob> epimeth notice the version  ^^^   he's  running dapper
<gothicd3vil> jajaja thats what i like from linux
<coreymon77> epimeth: doesnt itunes have a right click option to convert songs to aac
<coreymon77> epimeth: and cant any linux player out there play aac?
<coreymon77> or convert aac to something else?
<gothicd3vil> ubuntu is the same as dapper?
<Agent_bob> careful the version
<gothicd3vil> is that kubuntu is not in the list
<epimeth> I don't think I was able to play them in gutsy... haven't tried in hardy
<epimeth> dapper is the 6.06 version... we are now on "hardy" which is the 8.04 version
<Agent_bob> gothicd3vil dapper drake is the version of ubuntu you specifed
<coreymon77> epimeth: isnt there a aac converter?
<coreymon77> epimeth: cant LAME do it?
<Agent_bob> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<epimeth> not that I found.... but I haven't tried in 6 months, either....
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  While I have figured out to get Hardy to actually load my desktop and use my graphics card the GUI just feels slow.  3D acceleration and lots of other good stuff works but maximizing windows and scrolling down are slow.  This didn't happen when I used Feisty.  Any ideas?
<gothicd3vil> !version
<Agent_bob> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<gothicd3vil> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coreymon77> epimeth: quick googling should give us an answer
<etfb> Ertain: This is a long shot, but I noticed that different video drivers had wildly different performance.  The vesa driver was horribly slow, for example.  Can you try a different driver?
<epimeth> Ertain: disable the desktop effects....
<epimeth> Ertain: dunno where exactly tho...
<Agent_bob> "<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful."   <<<   464 terodyns
<coreymon77> epimeth: oh hehe, itunes uses drm
<gothicd3vil> samuel@samuel-laptop:~$ lsb_release -a
<gothicd3vil> No LSB modules are available.
<gothicd3vil> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<gothicd3vil> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<gothicd3vil> Release:        6.06
<gothicd3vil> Codename:       dapper
<gothicd3vil> samuel@samuel-laptop:~$
<coreymon77> epimeth: you would have to go about burning your library to disc and then ripping it
<gothicd3vil> thats what i get
<epimeth> !paste | gothicd3vil
<ubotu> gothicd3vil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gothicd3vil> sorry
<epimeth> its all right :-)
<epimeth> coreymon77: which is why I set my iTunes to rip mp3s instead :-)
<coreymon77> epimeth: i thought we were talking about itunes store stuff
<Agent_bob> !drm | yuch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> coreymon77: buy music?  me?  only if its got a "+" by it :-)
<Agent_bob> drm == digital restriction mechanism
<coreymon77> Agent_bob: i believe the term is digital rights management
<Agent_bob> coreymon77 you say potato i say...
<epimeth> Agent_bob: I'm with you....
<sorteal> I'm curious about other peoples opinions about Dolphin vs Konqueror
<epimeth> Dolphin all the way
<jonathan__> Whenever I close my laptop's lid and re-open it, the screen is black (as if it is turned off) and won't wake up. How can I fix this?
<Odd-rationale> dolphin doesnt have tabs and you can only split in half...
<Agent_bob> sorteal i have seen a lot of "how to i change from dolphin to konqueror" questions,   so it may not be as well recieved as some would like.
<sorteal> My complaint is minor and maybe someone knows how to add it to Dolphin but I must say I miss the copy to and move to option
<epimeth> why do you need either in a file manager?
<epimeth> its not like you can copy a file to 3 places at once....
<sorteal> It's just a nice feature and I find myself missing it
<Agent_bob> <epimeth> its not like you can copy a file to 3 places at once... <<< as a cli user, i can  :)
<haker> is there a movie editor for kubuntu?
<gothicd3vil> which version is better hardy or remix?
<epimeth> sorteal: I was talking to Odd-rationale
<jonathan__> Whenever I close my laptop's lid and re-open it, the screen is black (as if it is turned off) and won't wake up. How can I fix this?
<Y-Town> .
<sorteal> Ha Ha oh sorry
<epimeth> Agent_bob: how?  I thought I can specify multiple files to one target, not the other way around?
<Odd-rationale> epimeth: I like tabs. :)
<epimeth> sorteal: as for you, I have no idea....
<MrJoey> jonathan__> There are a lot of suspend problems on Linux still.  What are your specs?
<epimeth> Odd-rationale: tabs are for websites, not folders! :-p
<jonathan__> I'm on a thinkpad x60. What specs are you looking for? I'm on Kubuntu 8.04
<jonathan__> I have a dual-screen setup
<MrJoey> I guess those :)
<jonathan__> interestingly enough, when I re-open the lid, the external monitor reactivates, while the laptop LCD remains dead
<MrJoey> Have you had suspend problems on earlier releases?
<jonathan__> No, it used to work
<gothicd3vil> which version of kubuntu is better Hardy or KD4 Remix?
<sorteal> I like Hardy KDE 4 is still buggy I recommend you wait till KDE 4.1
<Agent_bob> epimeth for q in list of places ;do cp blah $q ;done
<epimeth> go bash scripting! :-)
<Odd-rationale> gothicd3vil: I'd reccomend getting the rock solid kde 3 version and install kubuntu-kde4-desktop on top if you really want it.
<epimeth> gothicd3vil: yea, definitely wait til kde4.1
<MrJoey> jonathan> My guess is that perhaps some verification steps during X startup and virtual terminal switch were removed for speedy X startup at the cost of problems like these
<MrJoey> If you remove the monitor, does resume work just fine?
<MrJoey> I mean the external monitor
<jonathan__> I don't know, I'll have to try it. It'll probably mess everything up if I remove the monitor, linux doesn't seem to be very good with keeping up on hardware changes like that
<MrJoey> Perhaps you should shut down, remove the external monitor, then start back up to see what happens (to have a more controlled experiment)
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> I'll be back in a bit
<MrJoey> Okay
<Agent_bob> or learn to use a console for emergencies
<Agent_bob> console is "probably" still on the primary display
<sorteal> Any idea how to get thumbnails to work in both Dolphin and the desktop (which I assume is still Konqueror based)? Got Dolphin to work with MPlayer thumbnailer but still won't thumbnail on the desktop.
<Agent_bob> i haven't played with multi-headed pinguins much.  but what little i have the console/s staied put when you moved x around.
<Agent_bob> !info gpsman
<ubotu> gpsman (source: gpsman): A GPS manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.3.2-1 (hardy), package size 1161 kB, installed size 4412 kB
<gothicd3vil> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<gothicd3vil> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Agent_bob> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<epimeth> lol!  that was priceless
<epimeth> but windows isn't a bug... its a virus
<Agent_bob> ?
<eddieftw> not true epimeth
<Agent_bob> lol oh that     yeah
<eddieftw> virus' don't have cures.
<Agent_bob> or maybe it's a virus that is buggy ?
<epimeth> the launchpad bug
<epimeth> oh... wait... my bad.  the quote was "windows is not a virus, its a bug"
<flaccid> is anybody else having logout hard crash, usually with ati restricted driver in hardy? i have submitted a bug and noticed at least 2 other people with this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223445 ; wondering if there are any other bug reports to amalgamate
<yinni> a
<yinni> hola
<yinni> hi
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<holyguyver> No one was helping me in Ubuntu, maybe you guys can
<holyguyver> mplayer crashed & then after it crashed all apps in ubuntu gutsy stopped making sound, I restarted my computer but still no sound, please help me
<sorteal> holyguyver : did you try a reinstall of your drivers?
<flaccid> !sound | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<holyguyver> no
<flaccid> also check logs like /var/log/messages
<holyguyver> I already asked ubotu about sound
<holyguyver> none of the troubleshoots worked
<flaccid> holyguyver: try aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<flaccid> what does that return, holyguyver?
<sorteal> I had similar problems in Mandriva and a driver reinatall helped me. Never had that issue in Kubuntu though.
<MrJoey> holyguyver> What version are you on?  Gutsy?  Hardy?
<sorteal> install
<flaccid> also what is in kmix, is there a soundcard?
<holyguyver> this was the response Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<holyguyver> but no sound
<flaccid> holyguyver: goto kmix and alsamixer and make sure the volume is turned up and not switched off
<holyguyver> I said in my question that I am on Gutsy
<Agent_bob> flaccid he said "gnome" not kde.  but wasn't getting help in #ubntu
<MrJoey> oh, sorry
<holyguyver> Yes the valume is up I alrewdy checked that
<MrJoey> Gutsy uses the ALSA sound system rather than Pulse, if that points you in the right direction a bit.
<flaccid> Agent_bob: thus why i said alsamixer..
<MrJoey> alsamixer is nice and simple; use that :)
<MrJoey> Make sure PCM is turned up, too
<flaccid> well if the mixer is right and aplay returns no errors, i have no idea what else to do...
<Agent_bob> flaccid yeah.  i'm lagging about 40 sec.
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> holyguyver: submit a bug
<flaccid> that is if you are confident that the problem is not hardware..
<holyguyver> As I said what happened was MPlayer crashed & for some reason it killed all of my sound, & even a restart of my computer did not fix it
<sorteal> holyguyver : try a reinstall then report a bug if that doesn't work
<holyguyver> I have had sound in Gutsy for the past 3 days
<MrJoey> Or just stick in the Live CD and see if that has sound.
<holyguyver> reinstall what?
<sorteal> reinstall of alsa not Gutsy
<holyguyver> look I already said the sound worked until 5 minutes ago
<djdarkman_> hello can someone tell me how can I forward the ssh port trough a router?
<flaccid> just submit a bug if you are confident its not hardware. i mean what else can you do...
<holyguyver> I did not change anything in this tike, all that happened was mplayer crashed
<flaccid> djdarkman: check the router's manual. use port forward usually
<Agent_bob> reinstall alsa ?
<flaccid> holyguyver: these things happen
<sorteal> Go into Adept and try to reinstall also if that doesn't work then submit a bug
<sorteal> sorry synaptic
<MrJoey> Did you turn off your computer all the way, wait for some time, then turn it back on?  That could clear any hardware oddities.
<MrJoey> However, I would regard this as a software bug nevertheless.
<sorteal> yes alsa sorry
<djdarkman_> fla
<Agent_bob> holyguyver hmm you have been in here for five minutes,   either your chronology is bogus, or else you flatly lied about asking in #ubuntu  and not being helped...      but that's off topic i guess.
<djdarkman_> flaccid: but what ports does shh use?
<sorteal> Agent bob : that is a great handle
<flaccid> djdarkman_: 22
<holyguyver> my conology wis off :p
<holyguyver> There I reinstalled alsa, now do I have to restart my comp?
<flaccid> like i seriously don't know how to troubleshoot further if aplay works and mixer is fine and hardware is non-faulty
<flaccid> holyguyver: don't, just do sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<flaccid> then try aplay holyguyver
<sorteal> just do ctr-alt=backspace
<flaccid> sorteal: never advise doing that unless X has crashed!
<sorteal> why?
<kubuntu> my kubuntu hardy frezzes when i watch flash
<flaccid> sorteal: because its hard kills X instead of a graceful logout to which sends the right signal so processes can close properly and save configs
<holyguyver> what do I type in to try that noise sound again?
<kubuntu> with compiz enabled it frezzes frequently
<sorteal> never had any issue with it yet
<rickey> has anyone repooorted trouble with BMPx  with 804
<sorteal> but I don't do it with progs running
<flaccid> sorteal: that doesn't conclude anything. there is a right way and there are wrong ways.
<flaccid> holyguyver: aplay /sound/file.wav
<sorteal> sorry guess I should have said that
<flaccid> sorteal: its wrong.
<holyguyver> nope still nothing
<flaccid> holyguyver: ok so submit a bug.
<flaccid> case closed.
<Agent_bob> !worksforme | too sorteal
<ubotu> too sorteal: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<holyguyver> I am, I am submitting a bug right now in here as I want this problem fixed now
<flaccid> holyguyver: we all want our problems fixed now, but in reality that is rare
<rickey> i have installed my restrictives and my radio streams work with amaork but not bmpx
<holyguyver> BUt it was only caused by a crash of mplayer, should that neral it down to something
<rickey> and they broth use xine engen to play
<Agent_bob> holyguyver it's your software.   if you want it fixed fast.  you fix it.
<flaccid> holyguyver: you don't know that the mplayer crash caused it. something else could of caused mplayer to crash which is the problem. you have no conclusive evidence, but you can include this behaviour description in the bug
<flaccid> lets move on
<sorteal> to?
<holyguyver> Yes I do know that caused it because I know what caused the mplayer crash
<flaccid> holyguyver: prove it.
<flaccid> holyguyver: what caused it, you didn't specify before..
<sorteal> flaccid : what is your problem
<flaccid> sorteal: i don't have a problem?
<Agent_bob> !bmpx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmpx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holyguyver> I tried to play a stream of a flv file from youtube, it caused a laod fuzz noise & crashed mplayer I restarted mplayer 4 times & every time I streamed it, it crashed until eventually my speakers froze with a crackaling sound & no sound since.
<flaccid> i just don't like making assumptions
<redaksi> ??
<Agent_bob> oh i've stopped lagging.   way cool
<flaccid> holyguyver: unfortunately that doesn't prove anything
<rickey> agent bob what can you tell me about bmpx
<sorteal> flaccid : this isn't court he's needs help if you can't help (like I can't) then shut up
<djdarkman_> can someone give me a tip on how to set up a fast and secure VNC server?
<holyguyver> I had a similar problem happen before in which people in Ubutnu helped me salve it, but that was about 5 months ago.
<Agent_bob> rickey nothing.
<flaccid> !language | sorteal
<rickey> agent bob doosent amaork and bmpx run off of the xine engen
<ubotu> sorteal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Agent_bob> rickey never heard of bmpx until now
<flaccid> sorteal: i have helped. please watch your language.
<sorteal> what language?
<flaccid> !vnc | djdarkman_
<ubotu> djdarkman_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Agent_bob> rickey i was hoping that the bot knew something so i !bmpx 'd it.
<rickey> dose anyone know of a good room  for bmpx
<holyguyver> my speakers are still making a crackaling sound constantly though ever since the crash
<rickey>  no i didnt respond
<rickey> no it didnt
<flaccid> holyguyver: have you tried different speakers. sounds like hardware possibly..
<holyguyver> No it is not hardware
<sorteal> holyguyver : is it possible it's something as simple as bad speakers?
<holyguyver> flaccid why can't you just believe me when I tell you something
<flaccid> holyguyver: because i need real evidence, not assumptions
<holyguyver> Guysa the speakers where fine moments ago (before this)
<Agent_bob> holyguyver i believe you  :)
<holyguyver> This is not assumptions
<sorteal> flaccid : are you a lawyer?
<flaccid> !offtopic | sorteal
<ubotu> sorteal: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> holyguyver: they are assumptions. you don't have a POC>
<rickey> can we play nice here now childeren
<flaccid> can we move on?
<holyguyver> Flaccid I have had this problem before, I have been through a fix for it already, & am have tried out all of the things you asked me to do, most of them before I even logged into irc, so I believe my assumptions are accerate
<sorteal> flaccid : then help someone else and ignore holyguyver and the people who talk to him
<flaccid> holyguyver: i can't help you any further sorry. if someone here could help, they probably would :(
<Agent_bob> holyguyver i don't know what sound server you DE is using, probably esound/esd  but i sujest on looking in the 'gnome-control-center' for a way to restart/fine tune your sound server.
<flaccid> sorteal: don't tell me what to do.
<holyguyver> Now before I came in here I suspected that it simply was that alsa needed to be restarted, but when I restarted my computer & have now since then reinstalled alsa I see that can't be the cause, so what all else would interupt transmission of the signal to make the sounds?
<Agent_bob> flaccid: bad day ?
<flaccid> Agent_bob: nah i just don't like running around in circles...
<sorteal> Agent_bob : Ha Ha
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> holyguyver you could test killing gdm and from a console playing a sound to see that the system is still in a usable state.  aplay will work from there.
<holyguyver> gdm Gnome?Manager?
<Agent_bob> assuming that it's a sound server issue (i.e. only affecting your gui) then you will have narrowed the problem greatly.
<Agent_bob> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.5-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1842 kB, installed size 15608 kB
<flaccid> im not sure how thats going to help
<Agent_bob> ummm convince you that his speakers still work   :)))
<flaccid> i would recommend booting from a livecd and seeing if sound works out of the box there and if it still does then wait for the bug result..
<holyguyver> How about this for you I dual boot & my speakers work with Windows
<flaccid> Agent_bob: hmm ^^ that might be better for that imho
<flaccid> holyguyver: ok then wait for result of bug report.
<Agent_bob> flaccid hehhe maybe.
<holyguyver> jbkrgureh Yes you stupid freaks sound works out of the box it worked one hour ago in ubuntu
<flaccid> please don't expect problems to be solved immediately
<flaccid> !language | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Frederick> folks how can I have pt-br support in kile?
<holyguyver> FLacid it is just making me angry that you keep questioning weather it works out of the box when it worked an hour ago out of the box.
<Agent_bob> if it doesn't work from console  then a visit to #alsa might be productive.  if it does then that is not the place for this issue.  and it's likely something in ~/
<flaccid> holyguyver: thats because you keep repeating yourself when we have tried as much as we can to help you!
<holyguyver> I am reapeting myself because I am trying to tell you something that you keep on asking me
<Agent_bob> !fight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fight - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !repeat | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<holyguyver> Here I will repeate it again, my speakers work, my sound worked out of the box with ubuntu until an hour ago, it worked in ubuntu for the past 3 day, I did not update any drivers in this time.
 * Agent_bob feels ignored...
<flaccid> holyguyver: like ubotu said, don't repeat!
<fvazquezp> hola
<fvazquezp> hi
<holyguyver> back to you as you keep repeating the questions so I am simply answering your repeates
<fvazquezp> quien esta en linea
<fvazquezp> sososo
<Jucato> !es | fvazquezp
<ubotu> fvazquezp: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fvazquezp> soekfoekfgorgytof
<fvazquezp> hello
<fvazquezp> how are you
<fvazquezp> hi
<flaccid> Jucato: holyguyver is becoming a problem
<Jucato> holyguyver: calling people "stupid freaks" is not going to help you get help faster
<fvazquezp> hi
<fvazquezp> hi
<sorteal> Agent_Bob : sorry been away, don't feel ignored :)
<fvazquezp> dont worry
<holyguyver> Jucato my dear friend, you have helped me with so many problems in the past maybe even this ones earlier incarnation 5 months ago, can you please help me :)
<Jucato> fvazquezp: welcome. this is #kubuntu, a channel for Kubuntu user support.
<Agent_bob> holyguyver you could test by killing gdm (sudo killall gdm) and from a console playing a sound to see that the system is still in a usable state.  aplay will work from there.   (startx) will return you to a GUI.   <Agent_bob> if it doesn't work from console  then a visit to #alsa might be productive.  if it does then that is not the place for this issue. <<< i did try...
<Jucato> holyguyver: unfortunately, no. I suck at sound
<Jucato> holyguyver: but please try to understand that people here are helping to the best of their abilities and knowledge
<flaccid> ty Jucato
<Jucato> they may or may not get it right all the time. calling them names won't help either
<holyguyver> & thank you bob I read all of that earlier & I took it into account, I will do all of that as soon as I can
 * Agent_bob wonders why now is not the time.... 
<holyguyver> Jucato, I know & understand it is simply flaccid was making me very angry as he was calling me a lier.
<Agent_bob> oh yeah,  it would interrupt the fight
<sorteal> Agent_bob : He He
<Agent_bob> sorry. my bad.
 * Jucato glances at Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> :)
<Jucato> well it goes for both sides... nothing comes out of name calling...
<flaccid> holyguyver: lol. i never said that.
 * Jucato calls Agent_bob names
<sorteal> *sorteal takes up for Agent_bob
<sorteal> oops Ha Ha
<holyguyver> Bob the reason why not right now is I am not exactly sure how to do all of that.
<Jucato> right... leaving for a while. play nice :)
<sorteal> we'll try
<Jucato> coz I will be back.. and will deal spanking when necessary:)
<holyguyver> I understand the typing of sudo killall gdm , but I keep forgetting how to test the sound
<flaccid> [14:47] <flaccid> holyguyver: try aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<Agent_bob> sudo killall gdm         login with your username and password.     cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp        use ctrl+C to end that.       startx
<holyguyver> that is too confusing
<Jucato> holyguyver, Agent_bob: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" might be a cleaner way to stop gdm
<Jucato> (replace gdm with kdm as needed)
<Jucato> holyguyver: hm... beggars can't be choosers really...
<holyguyver> I am actually on xubuntu
<Jucato> well gdm then
<Agent_bob> Jucato ummm maybe.     oh and it's gdm he's on gnome  nothing k about it.
<Jucato> but doesn't matter... gdm, kdm or xdm
<Agent_bob> oh sorry   xfce not gnome.
<Jucato> (you can use kdm to start GNOME or Xfce and gdm to start KDE)
<Jucato> anyway... really gone now. holyguyver, it might be complicated.. but what can you do? you're asking for help, they're giving it. (you can always refuse to follow, but don't complain later :P)
<Agent_bob> i understood from his "only comming here because they weren't helping hime in #ubuntu" that it was gnome/gdm
<Jucato> besides, you learn that way :)
<Jucato> what? #kubuntu is now the refuge of sinners? -_-
<flank> i need help my kubuntu hardy locksup when playing flash
<sorteal> If it wasn't I wouldn't be here :)
<Jucato> (btw.. no one gave him the command to restart gdm... hint hint :)
 * Agent_bob takes up for sorteal 
<maduser> rm -R /?
<sorteal> thanks :P
<Agent_bob> Jucato i gave him   startx
<Agent_bob> hint hint
<Jucato> Agent_bob: that's only half the story hint :P
<maduser> flank: that was not for you
<Jucato> anyway.. really gone
<Jucato> maduser: please don't throw that command in here, even in a joke. thanks
<maduser> k
<maduser> but it will get rid of the n00bs
<maduser> :)
<Agent_bob> maduser and neve sudo that  :)
<Jucato> maduser: and you, if you get caught :)
<Agent_bob> r
<maduser> well I didn't include sudo
<sorteal> This is Kubuntu we want the n00bs
<Jucato> we can't be sure how many newbies are running a root shell (someone who blindly follow advice on how to enable the root account)
<Jucato> better to err on the safe side
<maduser> but some of them are impatient
<Agent_bob> /topic this is kubuntu   n00b's wanted
<sorteal> True but that comes with being new
<maduser> and expect us to fix their problems
<Jucato> (also, other ops might not be as forgiving)
<flank> dose anyone know how i can play flash without my computer freezing
<maduser> when we don't know the answer
<maduser> flank: what version of falsh?
<Jucato> flank: use Firefox (fortunately or unfortunately)
<sorteal> Then tell them to Google their prob
<Jucato> works with any version of Flash... :(
<maduser> I do but they don't
<maduser> this place should be a resort when google doesn't have the anser
 * jussio1 walks in... consider yourself lucky maduser ;)
<Agent_bob> maduser uhh!
<sorteal> Ha Ha then they need hand holding and that's okay because it spreads linux even if it is a pain
<Jucato> right.. enough of that... jussio1 is here
 * Jucato can now go in peace
 * Agent_bob always asks here first, then last resorts google
<holyguyver> well when I tried doing that gdm script it crashed my computer, then when  my bios came back they said that my memory had decreased in size & then when I got back up I forgot the code of how to play the sound clip.
<flank> i am using firefox 3b5 and flash 9.0.124
<maduser> with the apt install or a manual install?
<Jucato> <flaccid> [14:47] <flaccid> holyguyver: try aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<flank> add and remove programs uded extra restricted package
<maduser> k
<Jucato> holyguyver: stopping gdm is supposed to stop X (the GUI) and throw you at a command line prompt
<holyguyver> But I won't be able to remember that, I need my copy (as in copy paste) of it to servive the gdm closer.
<Jucato> (so it may look like it crashed)... but I hoped you sed "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" instead
<holyguyver> No I mean my comp froze & I had to kill it with the fizical button
<Jucato> holyguyver: and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to start it again
<Jucato> oh
<maduser> flank: did you try and do anthing with flash?
<maduser> I had an issue when I had both manual and apt on my comp
<flank> no just you tube and conan O brien on NBC.com
<Jucato> holyguyver:  you're supposed to write commands down exactly and carefully the first time. don't rely on your memory :)
<holyguyver> Yes I did do the sudo stop one
<maduser> flank ok did you get the nonfree package?
<flank> yes
<Agent_bob> oh no.  i'm walking blind again.   i would ask for help but i couldn't read your answer anyway...  ;/
<flank> i got the non free by installing restriced extras
<maduser> I have no problems here.......
<rickey> dont we all
<maduser> when did you install it?
<maduser> the flash plugin has been broken before
<flank> recently
<flank> yesterday
<maduser> it could be broken
<flank> is there an alternative to non free
<jussio1> flank: which browser are you using?
<flank> firefox 3b5
<Agent_bob> i really should fix that some day.
<flank> freezes and crashes on konkerer too
<sorteal> Ha Ha What?
<maduser> I have the same flash set up here cept I downloaded it about 3 days ago
<flank> i thing i had the same issue 3 days ago also
<maduser> hmmmmmm
<jussio1> flank: curious. there was a bug sometime back, dont know if it fixes your issue.
<Agent_bob> seems that if i have gdm running and the users gui session is in a standby state and i kill gdm from a console then "stupidly" switch to the tty where the gui was it blanks the vidio and i haven't found a way to unblank it short of hard reset.
<jussio1> !fffc | flank, maybe this will help
<ubotu> flank, maybe this will help: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<Agent_bob> i can soft reset but bios doesn't reset the vidio.    i think the simple fix for me is to stop using a dm
<jussio1> flank: you need to change that path for firefox 3 though
<sorteal> score one for ubotu
<flank> k
<Agent_bob> did anyone see my pre-exit post ?
<maduser> yeah, were you wating for that guy to leave?
<pingveno> I'm having a bit of trouble with Amarok. It keeps on doing a collection update every few seconds, which requires running 100% of the CPU for about 4 seconds. Any ideas on stopping it?
<sorteal> Probably but I don't remember
<Agent_bob> pingveno didn't i see a setting in it's config to disable automatic updates ?
<sorteal> What did you mean walking blind  Ha Ha
<Agent_bob> sorteal blank display.
<sorteal> Oh man ouch
<Agent_bob> i mean you could see me. but i couldn't see you.
<Agent_bob> s/you/anything/
<holyguyver> Alright I did it, it said /user/share/alsa/Noise.wav does not exist
<sorteal> You could see me but I'm an attention freak and that would be bad if you couldn't see me he he
<pingveno> Agent_bob: It does have an option on whether to watch directories for changes. I just upgraded to Hardy, so I think there's something going on there.
<pingveno> I didn't have this going before.
<holyguyver> So I guess if the sound click isn't there that explains it failing to play
<dsmith_> how long does it take for a ditro upgrade over broadband
<Agent_bob> that's why i said   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<dsmith_> *distro
<holyguyver> I just intered in cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp & my terminal seems to have froze
<sorteal> What sevice 10MG or what?
<Agent_bob> it's not frozen   ctrl+C   to kill that
<sorteal> Really it varies based on bandwidth service and so on...
<holyguyver> So no response to cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<jussio1> holyguyver: press ctrl+c ??
<holyguyver> Yes
<Agent_bob> holyguyver ok then does     sudo alsamixer       show anything muted on the playback ?
<Agent_bob> hey jussio1, long time no C++
<holyguyver> No, as I told you nothing is muted
<holyguyver> Master is full blast master M is almost full & headphones is slightly lower then full
<sorteal> Agent_bob : HaHa good one can I use that?
<Agent_bob> holyguyver er no you didn't tell me. you told flaccid i guess.   i didn't read all of your argument with him.
<jussio1> holyguyver: quick question, remind me which sound card, and which version of ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> sorteal it's   GNU-GPL'd  :)
<jussio1> heya Agent_bob
<sorteal> Yeah because Flaccid was crazy
<holyguyver> gutsy
<holyguyver> & I don't know what soundcard
<sorteal> Agent_bob : nice
<jussio1> holyguyver: lspci please
<jussio1> holyguyver: in a pastebin
<Deepthought> why in Kopete history are all names from the last chat changed to #kubuntu; is there a way to keep the names ?
<caveman26> I just finished upgrading to hardy.... where did xmms go?
<Agent_bob> jussio1 let me repete him     sound was working fine until mplayer crased
<Agent_bob> crashed
<caveman26> its not in the repos either
<jussio1> Deepthought: use konversation?
<sorteal> XMMS2 maybe? Just a guess I don't use it.
<Deepthought> jussi01: a different chatter-box ?
<jussio1> caveman26: superseeded
<jussio1> !info xmms2
<ubotu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<caveman26> I downloaded that... its command line only for some reason
<holyguyver> still doesn't hurt for me to give him the pastebin :p
<Agent_bob> !find xmms
<caveman26> audacious works but has some issues
<ubotu> Found: gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, libaudio-xmmsclient-perl, libxmmsclient++-dev, libxmmsclient++-glib-dev (and 71 others)
<Agent_bob> !info gxmms2
<ubotu> gxmms2 (source: gxmms2): xmms2 client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1.1 (hardy), package size 56 kB, installed size 188 kB
<holyguyver> hhmm when I am clicking the paste! button in firefox nothing is happening
<holyguyver> it is refusing to paste
<jussio1> holyguyver: can you give me the 1 line about your soundcard?
<Agent_bob> elft click highlight,  middle click paste
<holyguyver> which line would that be?
<Agent_bob> left
<jussio1> Agent_bob: no, the pastebin paste...
<jussio1> holyguyver: look for one that says audio
<holyguyver> No bob I mean the button that pastes/posts it to the server
<holyguyver> 00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)
<jussio1> hrm...
 * Agent_bob hasn't used the ubuntu pastebin in so long i didn't know it had a "paste" button.    i'll be quiet now.
<holyguyver> Was that good enough
<Agent_bob> :~] pastebin `which pastebin`
<Agent_bob> pasting file /usr/local/bin/pastebin
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4af2ed
<holyguyver> Jussiol just like Jucato you have helped me many times before in the past year or two :D
<holyguyver> Jussiol I asked Jucato & he said he did not help me out with this same problem, 5 months ago, maybe it was you then :D
<Deepthought> jussi01: I have to admit Konversation is quite nice, lotta options to adjust, better thankopete...  buttuhm, it does look a lot like kopete; is one derived from the other ?   And is there a way to change the text color ?  (I hate black text, want amber on dark, like the ol terminals)
<holyguyver> 5 or so months ago we was succesful in fixing it :)
<jussio1> Deepthought: no and yes. Personally i dont use either so I dont remember where. :/
<holyguyver> Bob I don't think Jussio1 was reading the original problem, so maybe I should retell it to him
<Deepthought> jussi01:   ehehehe, what do you use ?
<jussio1> Deepthought: one that isnt yet in the repos, quassel.
<Deepthought> jussi01: what's good about it ?
<jussio1> Deepthought: many things, to find out more, join #quassel
<Agent_bob> bx man!
<Deepthought> jussi01: well, I think I'll dfo some ggogling first...
<holyguyver> Jussial an hour ago I had sound in ubuntu, I had it for the past 3 days, I was trying to play a streamed flv file from youtube whenever it caused mplayer to crash, I reupted it & tried 3 more times, but it kept crashing mplayer, so then I went back to my music player & unpaused my mp3 song & then all sound was gone, & my speakers was making crackling sounds, so I rebooted my computer & still no sound, then I reinstalled also & still no
<holyguyver> thing.
<jussio1> !tab | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jussio1> !sound | holyguyver, have you been through this?
<ubotu> holyguyver, have you been through this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MurielGodoi> Hi guys, which are the main difficulties faced by kubuntu 64bits users?
<holyguyver> Yes i have been through that
<holyguyver> the crash caused whatever it was, originally I thought that it had caused my computer to tell alsa not to start, but then the restart & reinstall of alsa & the manual restart of alsa should have fixed that.
<randompie> Muriel: The biggest difficulty is Flash and proprietary multimedia codecs
<jussio1> MurielGodoi: wine, flash and codecs
<Agent_bob> MurielGodoi propritary crap.
<jussio1> pretty much what Agent_bob said ;)
<MurielGodoi> MurielGodoi: I heard that I can install Firefox and Flash 32bits to solve that. Is it true?
<Agent_bob> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<jussio1> !flash64 | MurielGodoi
<ubotu> MurielGodoi: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<holyguyver> I tried the tab talk thing
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<holyguyver> Yes I tried it to talk to jussi01 because he told me to
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | Ubuntu Open Week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
 * MurielGodoi just read the urls and thanks jussio1 and Agent_bob
<jussio1> :)
<holyguyver> He tells me to talk to him in tab & then when I do he never replies to me :p
<jussio1> holyguyver: 2 things, i told you to use tab completion, and I was away.
<holyguyver> what is tab completion?
<stdin> where you type the first few characters of a nick and press tab to compete it
<Agent_bob> ho[tab] like that
<holyguyver> When I do that it makes the name appear in the chat window
<holyguyver> but not in the message writing window
<stdin> click the right one
<Jucato> holyguyver: do it like this... type in "jus" then press the Tab key
<stdin> or press tab to cycle them, then enter
<holyguyver> there is no right one, this is a compressed keyboard
<Agent_bob> stdin uhh you have to tab and click ???    yuch !  what client is that?
<holyguyver> ju
<holyguyver> there I did as you said
<Jucato> did you press the Tab key after "s"? (and I said "jus")
<stdin> Agent_bob: I don't no, konversation pops up a list which you can either click on, or cycle through with up/down/tab + enter
<Agent_bob> Jucato   juc[tab]   only one :)
<holyguyver> jussi
<holyguyver> there you go
<Jucato> hm.. X-Chat?
<holyguyver> yes
<Agent_bob> that's why
<stdin> xchat doen't display a list, you just keep pressing tab to cycle
<Jucato> ah no wonder :)
<jussio1> you can set that in konvi
<Jucato> jussio1: yeah, but x-chat won't give you a drop-down list to choose from. it just displays possible choices like in bash
 * Agent_bob goes back to rewriting init scripts
<holyguyver> yap
<jussio1> Jucato: yeah, you can have either way in konvi
<holyguyver> So there I hope all of that tab mess is cleared up
<stdin> right, xchat pollutes the chat window
<holyguyver> Back to me Jucato & Juss01, reminds me of 1 year ago :)
<holyguyver> My external harddrive never did work well with linux :p
<Agent_bob> what is   $'   in perl ?
<holyguyver> It is I the man with the 1998 computer
<Agent_bob> holyguyver it's all that new fangled hardware that's causing your problems,  you should have stuck with something dependable like i did...
<holyguyver> I am on a 1998
<holyguyver> 1998 gateway
<Agent_bob> that's what i said
<Agent_bob> see if you would have stuck with a p1...
<stdin> Agent_bob's system still uses tubes :p
<holyguyver> I also had a 2004 GQ, but it only had 90Mbs of ram
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> stdin know perl ?
<stdin> Agent_bob: only enough to hate it, and that not even much ;)
<holyguyver> I am sure some of you guys remember me, I have been coming into here for years with ubuntu problems, mainly having to do with my externalharddrive(which I no longer have)
<Agent_bob> me too.    thought you might know what   $' is     "" $basename=$';  ""
<holyguyver> But can someone please help me with my sound :'( I am sure it requires a simple little fix that we are overlooking
<stdin> Agent_bob: not a clue, maybe people in #perl do, but I have no experience in there
<Agent_bob> stdin i have exp in there.  all bad.
<Agent_bob> ;/
<holyguyver> Last time what fixed it was something really trivial that shouldn't have fixed it & everyone was left puzzed & I said "hey as long as it is working again I don't care what the problem was" & happily left the room
<Agent_bob> so do the same thing again
<holyguyver> I can't remember what it was
<Agent_bob> hmm i resemble that remark
<holyguyver> that is why I was hoping that it was jussi01 or Jucato who helped me last time, so that they could possibly remember what it was.
<holyguyver> Like for instants last night pidgin was crashing & we typed -n into the terminal & that fixed it :)
<Agent_bob> holyguyver you have powered speakers ?
<holyguyver> yes
<Agent_bob> ok that's not it.
<casit> hello guys, is anybody know how to get the kubuntu version number in terminal?
<Jucato> !version | casit
<ubotu> casit: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<caveman26> is there a way to reduce the system load for amarok... 15-20% is a lil high for mp3's especially on a p4... xmms was alwase under 5% and averaged less than 1% cpu load
<Jucato> holyguyver: it must not have been me. I don't trust my own skills when it comes to sounds...
<casit> thanks
<holyguyver> it was something that should have simply checked out or produced a list of something
<Agent_bob> caveman26 ummm use xmms ?    heh.   no all joking aside.  i don't know of any way.
<stdin> Agent_bob: all I can find is "" $' is the same as "substr($var, $+[0])" ""
<holyguyver> Here i have a salution what si every single sound related file in ubuntu & what will happen if I remove & reinstall every single one of them?
<Agent_bob> stdin ah ok.  that makes sense then.
<Agent_bob> stdin ty
<Lynoure> caveman26: not looking at it when it plays causes a drop from ~14% to ~4.5% to me
<stdin> hope it helped, as I still have no clue :p
<holyguyver> would that possibly do it?
<s4xxon> goodmorning. i am on the download page of kubuntu . in there i see " Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy)" and "Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 4 Remix)" . does hardy come with kde4 ? and whats the difference of the remix release ?
<holyguyver> the remix is kde4
<Jucato> !khardy | s4xxon
<ubotu> s4xxon: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<caveman26> closed the main window... still pulling 15-20%
<Commodore256> Does anybody have problems using gmail with Konqueror?
<holyguyver> So what do you guys think of the removing & reinstalling every sound related file idea?
<Jucato> holyguyver:  you might end up in a worse situation than you are right now... but as I said, I'm no sound expert
<holyguyver> Yes commondore, just make it use a firefox user agent & all will be well
<s4xxon> okie, but i dont see somewhere on Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) download pages something written for kde3 cd or kde4 cd
<Commodore256> that's what i use
<Lynoure> caveman26: I even don't have a very fast cpu, just 1.7G
<holyguyver> the remix is the kde4 cd
<Lynoure> (single core, even)
<caveman26> mine is a 1.6g
<caveman26> p4
<Agent_bob> stdin yes,  it did.  i couldn't see how they were setting the basename var  until you mentioned the $0   and it all clicked.
<Jucato> s4xxon: the regular download links are for KDE 3. the KDE 4 download links are under the Remix category
<Lynoure> caveman26: hmm. Running visualizations somewhere at the same time?
<caveman26> I can uderstand 20% cpu load to play a mp3 on something like a pentium1 133 mmx or something like that but on a p4 it should be nothing
<s4xxon> so "Download Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron)" would give me  kde3 ?
<caveman26> no vis
<s4xxon> ok got it
<s4xxon> one last question
<caveman26> just basics and EQ
<s4xxon> is the kde4 on remix full functional or something like testing release ?
<caveman26> could it be the codec thats using so much?
<Agent_bob> caveman26 yes
<Lynoure> caveman26: you could ask on #amarok (they know their app well, but the channel is sometimes a bit... lively)
<Agent_bob> caveman26 try a simple .ogg file and see what it uses for that
<caveman26> I like amarok... it has a lot of useful fetures and better SQ than xmms but xmms was soooooo light
<Agent_bob> xmms was writen to be light
<Agent_bob> and skinned
<esperegu_> how to install plasmoids like lancelot on kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> if you can have both in one sentance
<holyguyver> over this past hour I have refined my question, here is what I kust asked again in #Ubuntu : I am running Gutsy have been so for 3 days, I have had sound all those 3 days, but then a few hours ago I tried to stream a flv from youtube through mplayer when it caused mplayer to crash, then from that moment on my sound has not worked, I have restarted my computer & I have uninstalled & reinstalled alsa, & still nothing, please help
<caveman26> .ogg file... still 20%
<Jucato> esperegu_: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<Lynoure> caveman26: and to make sure, this is not on kde4?
<caveman26> nope
<caveman26> kde3
<Lynoure> ok, just making sure we compared the same thing :)
<caveman26> hit stop... my cpu went to 2%
<caveman26> lol
<Lynoure> caveman26: out of curiousity, sqlite backend or something else?
<s4xxon> something about wubi. on the webpage its written "Wubi does not require you to modify the partitions of your PC" . does that mean it installs kubuntu wherever it wants ? :) i cant decide where to install it and where to install my grub loader ?
<esperegu_> Jucato: thx
<caveman26> that I dont know
<caveman26> I though I was using xine
<Lynoure> caveman26: for the track data... if you haven't changed it, it's still sqlite
<Agent_bob> s4xxon it installs it in a file on the windows fs    iirc.
<Lynoure> (you chan check at settings -> collection)
<caveman26> VLC = 12%
<s4xxon> not what i need then. i need a pure installation
<Agent_bob> !wubi | s4xxon
<ubotu> s4xxon: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<caveman26> hmmm this is odd
<holyguyver> This is sad I have asked in Ubuntu, Kubuntu & Xubuntu & only the Kubuntu guys actually reply :p
<Lynoure> caveman26: 'watching folders for changes' can be a bit overactive too
<caveman26> I NEVER had mp3s use more than 5%
<Lynoure> holyguyver: it's sad  if you simultaneously asked us all...
<caveman26> even on my old p3 they were alwase under 5%
<s4xxon> is there any way instead of burning a cd to make the installation from a usb flash drive ?
<holyguyver> No I have been icromentally asking each for the past hour or 2, though I did just now re-ask them all within a few moments of each other.
<Agent_bob> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<s4xxon> although i think my system doesnt boot from usb devices...
<Lynoure> holyguyver: otherwise, just be happy you got an answer here :)
<Lynoure> it's a good channel :)
<holyguyver> Yes it is, but no one has been able to help me. :'(
<Lynoure> holyguyver: oh, I misunderstood you then.
<holyguyver> my problem is
<holyguyver> I am running Gutsy have been so for 3 days, I have had sound all those 3 days, but then a few hours ago I tried to stream a flv from youtube through mplayer when it caused mplayer to crash, then from that moment on my sound has not worked, I have restarted my computer & I have uninstalled & reinstalled alsa, & still nothing, please help
<caveman26> OMG... divx video  using 25% cpu..... thats a whole lot better than gutsy was doing with them.. but the mp3 perfomance took a hit
<caveman26> animusic rocks :)
<Agent_bob> does hardy make use of "DRM = digital restriction mechanism" ?
<caveman26> I avoid DRM like the plegue
<Lynoure> holyguyver: if you think it's a kde4 thing, there is still #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> it is the plaqgue.
<holyguyver> I am on Xubuntu
<maduser> bob still same problem?
<holyguyver> I don't have KDe installed
 * Agent_bob hides
<maduser> bob fight!!
<Agent_bob> maduser let me scroll up and see what that was
<Lynoure> holyguyver: oh, does it use pulseaudio?
<maduser> tkae on the problem like a man
<holyguyver> no it uses alsa
<holyguyver> I am on gutsy
<polysilicon> which virtualization softwares are available on kubuntu? I want to run a gues OS windows xp
<holyguyver> stumped too hu Lynoure>
<holyguyver> ?
<Lynoure> holyguyver: just figuring it'll take more than the 3min I have
<Lynoure> I don't get paid for doing this here, so I have to work, too :)
<holyguyver> well just shoot out a suggestion & I will try it :p
<stdin> !vm | polysilicon
<ubotu> polysilicon: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<polysilicon> !KQemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<boykeubuntu> hai
<boykeubuntu> im new on kubuntu
<boykeubuntu> can anyone help me
<maduser> with?
<Lynoure> holyguyver: start with rechecking the mute status in alsa. Then check logs for errors and give the next person helping also info on those + what sound chip you use, just in case
<boykeubuntu> im getting message your adept still runnung how can i fix it?
<holyguyver> Nothing is on mute & the logs report no errors
<maduser> sudo dpkg --confugure -a
<maduser> that is the apt fix
<holyguyver> I already did all of this hours ago
<maduser> do it in terminal
<boykeubuntu> thanks
<boykeubuntu> how to install mozilla browser?
<stdin> you mean firefox?
<maduser> please good not seamonky
<boykeubuntu> yes
<stdin> from KMenu -> Add/Remove Programs
<stdin> search for "firefox" and it should be there
<boykeubuntu> oh
<boykeubuntu> is that the new version of firefox?
<stdin> on hardy it's 3.0 beta 5
<caveman26> I got firefox3... not really mutch different... it handles youtube a lot better than 2 did
<caveman26> no skipping.... at all... none
<boykeubuntu> i'm using fiesty
<Artem> apt-get install firefox
<boykeubuntu> ok thanks all
<boykeubuntu> i will try now
<Artem> use OPera!!!
<stdin> use whatever you want!! ;)
<boykeubuntu> why must i use opera?
<_eMaX_> hello all
<Lynoure> boykeubuntu: ?? who said you do?
<Jucato> boykeubuntu: there is no "must". it was just suggested by someone
<stdin> Lynoure: Artem did :p
<_eMaX_> what may have been gone wrong if the "kicker" replacement in kde4 does no longer show up (I mean, the taskbar)
<Lynoure> boykeubuntu: it was just a recommendation by a single person :)
<boykeubuntu> oh
<boykeubuntu> ok
<boykeubuntu> sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i restart DCOP?
<Jucato> _eMaX_: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Plasma/FAQ#My_panel_is_gone.2C_how_do_I_get_it_back.3F and #kubuntu-kde4 in the future
<Admiral_Chicago> heya Jucato
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago!
 * Jucato salutes :P
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i want to restart DCOP because it fails with Katapult.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: should i do DCOPserver?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: how is it failing?
<stdin> I think "dcopserver_shutdown ; dcopserver" should do it
<Admiral_Chicago> i try to lanch kaffeine from katapult and i get this: KLauncher could not be reached via DCOP
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe its klauncher
<Jucato> hm.. maybe
<Jucato> press Ctrl+Esc and see which one is not running
<dennister> hey channel...i think i found something important for all new hardy users who are having trouble with playing dvds
<Admiral_Chicago> they are both working
<Admiral_Chicago> wull runndng
<dennister> there's quite the thread about this in the forums...people who have the right codecs and working cds/players with gutsy, but not with hardy
<Lynoure> dennister: hmm, add it to the wiki or at least share it here...
<_eMaX_> thanks
<dennister> the problem is that there's only a dvd1 and dvdrw1 in /dev; once you add another symlink, making another block device called dvd, gstreamer engine with kaffeine (after you set it to play with dvd) works
<TeslaTony> What's the command for finding what programs are currently running?
<ere4si> top
<_eMaX_> anyone knows how to configure compiz?
<Admiral_Chicago> stdin: tried your idea, didn't work...just restarted X. lets see if that helps at all
<Admiral_Chicago> TeslaTony: ps
<Admiral_Chicago> TeslaTony: try pstree, that'll let you see it better
<ere4si> !ccsm | eMax_
<ubotu> eMax_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<TeslaTony> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks
<holyguyver> Well Jucato & Jussi01 it just got fixed, let me tell you how it got fixed someone in #xubuntu asked me to type in  dmesg tail well playing a song in mplayer, & I did & that fixed it :D
<dennister> Lynoure: I would share it, but i've forgotten how to edit wikis (don't have a profile anymore, either), and there's still a missing piece: when i changed dvd1 to dvd and then rebooted, it was back to dvd1 (no dvd) after that reboot
<Jucato> holyguyver: typing dmesg alone fixed it?
<dennister> so I have no confidence the new 'dvd' I just created will survive a reboot
<Admiral_Chicago> that shouldn't be a fix...
<Agent_bob> yep  that's close.
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like klauncher is the problem
<Lynoure> dennister: udev takes care of /dev so things get restored to how they were if you fiddle with it directly
<Admiral_Chicago> got two errors launching something too, anyone know what package handles that?
<_eMaX_> ere4si: thanks. I'm going to ask there. I installed it but don't know how to run it.
<ere4si> k
<holyguyver> Yes typing  dmesg tail alone fixed it, told you guys it was something simple that should have fixed it that fixed it 5 months ago :)
<dennister> ok, so I need to remember how to fiddle with udev :)
<dennister> so the fix survives reboot
<Jucato> holyguyver: that shouldn't have actually fixed anything... dmesg just displays a log file...
 * Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> if that fixed it, who am I to argue
<Lynoure> holyguyver: dmesg only looks at them logs, nothing more
<holyguyver> I know that is what I told you all earlier I said what fixed it 5 months ago was something silly that should not have fixed it, but only produce a list of processes or something, but it fixed iy & you all was left wondering how.
<dennister> Lynoure: will editing the correct udev file make the temp fix permanent?
<holyguyver> So see I was right 2 hours ago when I said just list some silly terminal cammand to produce a list, that is what fixed it then & most likely what will fix it now :p
<Jucato> holyguyver: tip: this time, take note of it. write it down or whatever :)
<Lynoure> dennister: editing correct udev file, most likely /etc/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules correctly will
<holyguyver> Jucato it is like how I also said last night Pidgin kept crashing but typing in pidgin -n fixed it :)
<dennister> Lynoure: ty...will try
<Lynoure> holyguyver: more likely passing of time trickered something in your system and that fixed it at the same time...
<melkart> can somebody explain to me what in the "kubuntu" sub-directory within the user's home-directory is?
<melkart> i mean, i notice there are lots of hidden dirs but what are they for and why are they there?
<boykeubuntu> how can i acivate root ?
<Jucato> !root | boykeubuntu
<ubotu> boykeubuntu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cpk1> melkart: lots of it is user defined settings
<bazhang> boykeubuntu: use sudo
<boykeubuntu> i prompted for password
<holyguyver> So Jucato I am constantly amazed by the power of Linux :p
<Agent_bob> melkart kubuntu or .kde ?
<boykeubuntu> i dont know the root pass
<Lynoure> melkart: not ~/.kde ?
<bazhang> type it in boykeubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> boykeubuntu: its your regular one
<boykeubuntu> oh
<boykeubuntu> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> the one you use to log in
<Jucato> boykeubuntu: there is no root pass. it's asking for *your* password
<Admiral_Chicago> detaching screen, see ya later Jucato.
<Jucato> see yah Admiral_Chicago!!
<melkart> cpk1: i have the .kde/ sub-directory with all the kde settings twice - once in my home-dir and once in home-dir/kubuntu/ ... which one contains the settings?
<melkart> Lynoure: that i have on top of it
<dennister> Lynoure: nope...took a look at both udev files with 'cd' in them, and see nothing I can change
<Jucato> there shouldn't be a ~/kubuntu/ directory, should there? O.o
<boykeubuntu> i try boykeubuntu but fail
<dwidmann> Jucato: ummmm, I don't haveone
<melkart> i use kubuntu 7.04
<bazhang> boykeubuntu: that is your user pass?
<Lynoure> dennister: I'm not sure I understand. What's stopping you? And even if things are, you can make a new one.
<holyguyver> Yap all system sounds are working again thanks to  dmesg tail :p
<boykeubuntu> no
<Agent_bob> Jucato that's what i'm thinking.
<bazhang> boykeubuntu: use your user pass
<boykeubuntu> fail
<Lynoure> melkart: no ~/kubuntu here at all, so no idea
<dennister> Lynoure: the only time i ever fiddled with udev is when i installed a printer/scanner, and then when I had a howto telling me exactly what the file needed to be called, what to put into it, etc.
<melkart> hm... :S ... thank you, anyway
<Agent_bob> melkart ls -lA ~/ | grep kubuntu
<melkart> i am sorry... i just looked into it further and realized that i didnt get a kubuntu sub-dir in the completely fresh install i have on another addition
<dennister> during bootup there are plenty of i/o buffer errors for that drive, it does not mount/get ready to be used [fails], etc....although working fine in gutsy
<melkart> so i suppose ... i dont know why it is there, but it must have been me then
<holyguyver> So Bob what do you think of that fix that worked? :p
<harolddong> Nobody messes with my meat!
<harolddong> Making.. bacon.
<cpk1> melkart: I just have a .kde and .kde4
 * harolddong blackrockpodcast@gmail.com (Curt & Dan) - The Shape of Things to Come
<Jucato> !offtopic | harolddong
<ubotu> harolddong: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<harolddong> sorry I just clicking stuff random
<maduser> no
<holyguyver> I am so happy :D
<Agent_bob> holyguyver i think it's a kernel bug.
<Lynoure> dennister: hmm, I also upgraded from gutsy, though over a month before the release, and so such problems...
<maduser> bob taking the easy way out
<dennister> although i did notice in fstab that the cd drive, /dev/scd1, is mounted on /media/cdrom0, and /dev/scd0 (the dvd drive) is mounted on /media/cdrom1, so that's a small fix I'm implementing that probably won't make much of a difference to playability
<holyguyver> on me the cd & dvd drive are both cdrom0
<dennister> Lynoure: this seems to be a recent bug/problem...lots are having trouble with it, too, a 6-page thread that's been stickied in ubuntuforums..........and mine was a clean install, not a dist-upgrade
<cpk1> dennister: where should they rather be mounted to?
<dennister> well, i'm going to reboot, see if my tiny fstab mod makes any difference
<dennister> cpk1: i don't think it matters too much where they're mounted to; it just seemed backward and illogical to me
<Lynoure> dennister: if you want, you could pastebin that udev file I mentioned, I could check if that is same between us.
<dennister> who knows? maybe only dvd1 and dvdrw1 will be generated again, but maybe i'll be in luck
<dennister> Lynoure: ty...i will, after I reboot
 * Agent_bob wonders if it could be hardware overheated and when cooled sufficently it works again.  or if holyguyver's issue is reproducable?
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dennister> Lynoure: ok, i pasted it, but what i see from end result is not word-wrapped, so you may not be able to see all the text i do :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64804/
<Lynoure> dennister: no difference there...
<Lynoure> dennister: /lib/udev/write_cd_rules seems to do the heavy lifting
<Agent_bob> may i ask what yall are fixing Lynoure & dennister ?
<dennister> well, i think i should go to bed...i didn't get that problem fixed, but I really should work on finishing the samba tomorrow, then postgres & ledgersmb...sql-ledger is crap, and one of the biggest reasons why i wiped this hard drive and started from scratch in the first place...
<dennister> ohhhhh, in that case.......
<abdoreza> hi
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> well i'm out then.   shalom!
<water> hey can someone help me with proxychain?
<Lynoure> dennister: anyway, I'd expect Launchpad to have something useful on this
<dennister> yes, i will check there, too...
<dennister> ubuntu forums still didn't have a fix, that's for sure
<Lynoure> dennister: what happened if you instead just made xine to use /dev/dvd1 or some of the other existing dvd nodes?
<water> hellp can someone tell me why proxichains mght be telling me can't connect to proxy for every socks proxy? could it be because of my ipod
<water> hellp can someone tell me why proxichains mght be telling me can't connect to proxy for every socks proxy? could it be because of my router?
<boykeubuntu> can anyone help me how to install java?
<dennister> Lynoure: if i don't creat the temporary dvd and dvdrw, and then change Kaffeine's engine to gstreamer, with the media parameter set to dvd, then there's the smashing glass sound, i'm told there's no data in the stream or no disk in the drive...
<dennister> it's a lot of work to watch a movie, let alone simply test it :)
<melkart> boykeubuntu: try installing "sun-java6-jre" package maybe?
<dennister> totem worked almost right away, except that i have preferences set to load subtitles right away, and the subtitles in this movie that i know exist don't appear
<Lynoure> dennister: What if the kafferine uses default xine and the dvd location is set to existing /dev/dvd1 (or whatever is the existing one on that system)?
<boykeubuntu> ok
<dennister> if kaffeine uses default xine i get the same result as when i don't do the fiddling with /dev/dvd and setting the media pareameter within gstreamer...broken glass, etc.
<dennister> using gstreamer is the only way i can get any results, and only after more fiddling
<Lynoure> dennister: hmm.
<dennister> Lynoure: yep it's a bona fide new Bug #221654:, according to launchpad
<dennister> no solutions yet, importance undecided, not assigned
<Lynoure> hmm, #221654 (maybe ubotu will give me a direct url)
<dennister> Lynoure: i'll give u the url for the new bug (221654) last, i'm now perusing a similar, but older one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/103173
<Lynoure> dennister: found it already...
<dennister> ok, i won't give you the new one then...just copied the url
<Lynoure> dennister: do you also get a  DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<dennister> Lynoure: no i don't
<dennister> at least, not that i remember...
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> when using kde4 with or without compiz, anyone has an idea how to create more than 2 virtual desktops?
<_eMaX_> rightclicking on the pager, I can configure, but when I set more than 2, it reverts to 2
<dennister> as the more-established bug suggested, i tried installing xine-ui, and then kaffeine would play the movie with the xine engine, but as soon as i deleted the temporary /dev/dvd kaffeine refused again, with the error message that the source can't be read, suggesting a rights problem, or source doesn't contain data (e.g. no disc in drive)...of cource, it's referring to /dev/dvd, which doesn't exist anymore because i just deleted my
<dennister> temporary one
<_eMaX_> looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=746868 anyone has that as well?
<boubbin> how to disable the window resizing when window is maximized ?
<boubbin> found it already :P
<dennister> Lynoure: it looks like another fix might be to edit the xine engine itself...i forget the config file for it...
<dennister> get xine to look for dvd1 instead of dvd
<pteague> a new distribution version is available?  when did that happen?
<ere4si> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<stdin> few days ago now
<pteague> wow, i must really not be paying attention
<ere4si> hehe
<pteague> new kernel in it forcing a reboot?
<dennister> anyone know where the main config file for the xine engine is?
<Lynoure> dennister: that's what I meant when I asked what happens if you make xine use /dev/dvd1
<Bauldrick> is there any way to remove DRM from m4p files without the use of iTunes itself?
<Lynoure> dennister: kaffeine -> settings -> xine engine parametres
<pteague> burn to cd, then rip the cd?
<dennister> Lynoure: that won't work, i've tried it...that's why i'd like to try and edit xine's main config file
<Lynoure> dennister: but if you too have a problem where the eject button won't work, I don't think that will fix it
<dennister> i did it once a long time ago...
<dennister> ok...no, the eject button does not want to work
<Bauldrick> pteague: other than that, I've about 18GB to go through
<dennister> oh wait, it is ejecting
<stdin> we can't give support for potentially illegal activity (even if DRM sucks)
<Bauldrick> teach me to pay for my music!!
<pteague> teach you to buy DRMed music ;o)
<dennister> oh well, was going to go to be a little while ago...definitely this time...
<dennister> 'night all...will keep working on the problem in a few days
<llutz> i tried to swap l/r stereo channels in alsa (gutsy,ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI ) according to http://tinyurl.com/23hv7g, but it takes no effect. Is there anything else to be done?
<pteague> Bauldrick> who buys CDs anymore anyways? me... & none from sony... & only when they're older CDs & don't cost me a fortune cause it's the latest fad... that way i can rip them & reburn them so i can actually listen to them in my car ;)
<pteague> although that's nearing impossible...  cd player only wants to let me start on track 1
<noisekiller> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noisekiller> that helped..
<polysilicon> I am trying to compile rp-pppoe on Kubuntu 8.04 kde4, I am getting this error : C compiler cannot create executables.. which package I need to install? I already have gcc
<Jucato> !build-essential | polysilicon
<ubotu> polysilicon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<polysilicon> I am getting multiple access concentrators from pppoe-discovery. How to select an access-conncentator in pppoe?
<sigma_1234> how do i mount a fstab mount in konsole?
<llutz> sudo mount /mountpoint
<busfahrer> Excuse me, why is the notification area not offering me to upgrade to Hardy? (Used to work fine I think)
<santhosh_> hi..does anyone know how to enable the taskmanager in kubuntu-hardy...for some reason , i've seem to lost it
<monkeybritches> Aww, and I was just about to tell him...
<snikker> after upgrade to 8.04 all my ksplash screen are oversized... How can i restore this setting?
<monkeybritches> Have you tried rebooting yet?
<llutz>  i tried to swap  the stereo channels of my soundcard according to http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ#How_can_I_tell_ALSA_to_swap_the_left_and_right_stereo_channels_on_my_soundcard.3F , but after creating a ~/.asoundrc and a restart, channels still aren't swapped.  Is there anything else to be done? The system is kubuntu 7.10, alsa 1.0.14, card is ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI (sb16pci)
<monkeybritches> Hmm, I don't know about that one... anyone?
<dwidmann> llutz: did you add in the "pcm.default pcm.swapped" line?
<llutz> dwidmann: i did
<dwidmann> llutz: does it swap them if you force it by specifying the pcm.swapped device?
<llutz> dwidmann: not at all
<emy> hey there
<emy> can anybody help me ?.. how to instal beryl on kubuntu hardy ?
<emy> point me in the right direction or something :) pls
<sigma_1234> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussio1> !beryl | emy
<ubotu> emy: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<sigma_1234> use the desktop effects app
<emy> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jam88> ïðèâåò íàðîä :)
<yakuzi> does anyone know if i can use the same settings for dual screen in 8.04 as in 7.10? because if i follow the how-to's they tell me to change the xorg.conf file in section "screen", subsection "display" and add a line with virtual <some number> <some number> problem is, if i take a look at my xorg.conf, there is no subsection "display"..
<dps> Hello all
<dps> How can i stop the annoying pop-ups ok Kopete?
<dps> Even if the chat window is active they still appear
<dps> Can't find a place on the setup that stops it
<hpk> hi all morgen
<hpk> the german link please
<SlimeyPete> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hpk> thanks
<hpk> hallo morgen
<hpk> gibts auch skype für kubunto ?
<jussio1> hpk: not here, you neeed to type: /join #kubuntu-de
<dps> Guy, anyone here uses kubuntu kde 4?
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussio1> dps: join #kubuntu-kde4
<dps> Ok... thank you
<ere4si> k]
<cinex> hi
<pteague> anybody know of any problems with the hardy version update?
<cinex> pteague: I've not used it
<pteague> !hardy > pteague
<jussio1> pteague: many, depending on hw. whats your problem?
 * jussio1 had no problems
<pteague> nothing yet, just wanted to know what i might run into... any known issues with nvidia?
<jussio1> pteague: i suggest you have a look on lp
<pteague> k
<dzekas> is there some site which allows to browse kubuntu translations?
<dzekas> I need Lithuanian translation file for monitor & screen systemsettings
<emilsedgh> dzekas: launchpad
<emilsedgh> https://launchpad.net/
<emilsedgh> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<andy_> Hello, I need some help with KUbuntu after upgrade. Some things that didn't work previously work now, but some other got broken.
<andy_> One weird thing is that Psi ceased to work with GnuPG.
<emy> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sstipic> part
<andy_> !psi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andy_> OK, I'll be better off with forums I guess...
<polysilicon> how to install ksynaptics?
<cinex> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<cinex> ?
<_julian> hi all
<_julian> are there packages for kernel 2.6.25 for kubuntu 8.04 somewhere? - actually I suffer under regular system freezes with 2.6.24
<polysilicon> cinex, Package ksynaptics is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<cinex> polysilicon: that tends to mean you need to add a repository
<polysilicon> kubuntu- kde4
<polysilicon> which repository?
<Bauldrick> do i have to  use force  to mount a mac drive with read-write permissions?
<cinex> beats me. you could try finding a .deb file on its website
<cinex> or try compiling it
<cinex> you'd have to google either way
<polysilicon> hmm
<cinex> maybe it isn't supported in kde4
<_julian> no ideas about 2.6.25?
<polysilicon> cinex, alas...
<polysilicon> maybe
<polysilicon> why should one use kde4 over kde3?
<polysilicon> as far as the looks are concerned kde4 rocks
<cinex> kde4 is very basic I'm finding
<polysilicon> so you switched back to 3.5.9 ?
<cinex> I'm going to get rid of it even
<cinex> not yet. finding out how :P
<vit> hello
<cinex> hi
<s4xxon>  hello, i am infront of a serious problem that i cant solve.i was using kubuntu (on a pretty working state the last 5-6 months). now i wanted to try kde4 . So before doing that i did a ghost image of my working kubuntu (i had also an image of a fresh installed kubuntu that i use to restore sometimes).
<s4xxon>  finally i installed kde4, but as i didnt like it , i thought of restoring (with ghost) back to my last kubuntu state. and then the problems started
<cinex>  hmm
<s4xxon>  although the restoring completed succesfule (in both images that i had and tried to be sure) i was getting some inode errors. like "inode table 37472 conflicts with some other fs blocks . relocate ? (y/n) .
<cinex> what problems ?
<vit> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<s4xxon>   i did press yes in more than 1000-2000 blocks , when i finally rebooted not even the grub load was able to load
<s4xxon>  i formated to drive and tried again to restore the working image. again the same problem .
<polysilicon> cinex, did you figure out how to roll back to 3.5.9?
<s4xxon>  then i thought it could be the partition damaged, having some errors, checked for errors , nothing there. also installed (fresh install from a cd) succesfuly kubuntu on it just for a test
<cinex> polysilicon: no. not yet. there may be a repository you can use to install it.
<polysilicon> ok
<s4xxon>  tried to restore again both images that i have and i know they are working as i did restore them a few months ago , but still the same problem
<cinex> s4xxon: after you restore the image - is the data on the harddrive   ?
<s4xxon> dont know how to fix it. or if it is a partition structure error and debian tries to fix it. any ideas ?
<s4xxon> cinex, yes they are on the disk
<s4xxon> also grub is working well
<cinex> so its all installed it just wont boot ?
<s4xxon> i see all dirs , and files that i got on my home dir.
<s4xxon> it boots, i choose which kernel i want to load. but then it tells me i need to do a fsck
<cinex> can you back them up to disk or memory card?
<cinex> oh
<cinex> well fsck'n is easy
<s4xxon> and when i do that i get deferent inode and block errors and i am asked if i want to fix them . i do fix them . and after they are 'fixed' not even the boot loader starts
<cinex> fsck /dev/
<cinex> the boot loader can be fixed
<s4xxon> yes , i got my data allready backed up. thats not a problem. the problem is that i want to restore the image as i got many apps installed, drivers , configurations and stuff like that
<cinex> http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:iEE-Xfyc0mQJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows+restore+grub+unbuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&client=opera
<cinex> try doing that to restore grub
<s4xxon> i just cant understand why restoring from an image doesnt work, when i know that i restored several times those images and worked.
<level1> Hi, where does apt keep information on what cpu type (x86, ppc, x86-64, etc) I have?
<cinex> i dunno s4xxon maybe your drive was damaged
<s4xxon> no errors, i checked it. as i said , i installed fresh kubuntu on it just to test it
<level1> Hi, where does apt keep information on what cpu type (x86, ppc, x86-64, etc) I have?
<cinex> s4xxon: if you were to isntall ubuntu over the top you could keep all your files in $HOME you would just lose the apps - user-configurations would be kept though
<cinex> assuming /home is on its own partition
<s4xxon> i got also global configurations (and yes i got the whole home dir saved)
<s4xxon> but as i said, there are many drivers also isntalled and config files configured
<cinex> yes
<cinex> polysilicon: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cinex> works
<cinex> which I'm sure i tried last night with no success
<polysilicon> no success??
<dwidmann> level1: I can't seem to find where it keeps it ... easier to figure out the architecture in use with "uname -m"
<cinex> yeah, it didnt work last night
<cinex> but did jsut now
<polysilicon> cinex, for kde4 its kubuntu-kde-desktop
<cinex> ahh
<polysilicon> ok
<dwidmann> polysilicon: you forgot the 4
<polysilicon> yeah kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<cinex> its soooooooo basic and uncustomisable
<level1> dwidmann: actually, I wanted to change it... I know thats a no-no, but I'm just poking around
<dps> I think i'm going to enjoy see the face of my boss when he found out the new 10k€ file server as Linux
<polysilicon> just wondering how much is the % of users with kde4?
<dps> I'm gonna get fired!
<dwidmann> level1: can't really say I'd recommend even trying to change it, that's sooooooo screw things up I bet.
<dps> YES!
<dwidmann> dps: yay
<Minnozz> Hi, I'm still having problems with my soundcard, I think the driver doesn't work on 64 bits Linux... Does anybody know where to get a good driver, of maybe anoter solution?
<dwidmann> dps: sounds like fun
<level1> dps: why would you get fired for that?  If hes really pissed just install IIS
<dwidmann> Minnozz: which card?
<Neo_4583> Please
<dps> Well... He was MAD when installed a redundant pfsende bds solution
<dps> Insted of the cisco€€€€
<Minnozz> dwidmann: It's the onboard sound chip of my motherboard (ASUS P5B Deluxe WIFI/AP), lspci says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dps> But its working...
<Neo_4583> does ubuntu support NTFS
<cinex> still no joy for my broadcom wifi card either
<dps> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<dwidmann> Minnozz: is the "snd_intel8x0" driver loaded?
<level1> every sound card in the world is "Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller" lol
<polysilicon> cinex, so you are going to stay with kde3 only..
<level1> its probably a realtek
<Minnozz> dwidmann: not that exact name, but I do have "snd_hda_intel" loaded
<cinex> polysilicon: I will keep it installed and keep checking on its progress
<cinex> hopeing someone creates a normal kmenu for it
<polysilicon> good idea
<dwidmann> Minnozz:  ah, oops, I missed the last bit, so that should be the right one
<dwidmann> Minnozz: (always requisite) none of the sound channels are muted, and they're all set to at least 75% rigth?
<Jucato> cinex: normal kmenu for what?
<cinex> kde4
<Minnozz> dwidmann: I'm pretty sure it's a driver problem, KMix doesn't see anything and Amarok gives an error when I start it
<Jucato> you mean the old style kmenu?
<cinex> yeah, the "old style"
<Jucato> cinex: it's already there. look at the Application Launcher Menu applet. #kubuntu-kde4 for more help
<Minnozz> dwidmann: So I can't even mute channels, change volume etc.
<cinex> is it? I googled around and found nothing
<dwidmann> Minnozz: hmm, kay
<Jucato> cinex:  and in KDE 4.1, it will be easier, you can just right-click on the icon to switch styles
<polysilicon> cinex, on my laptop 7.10 was working out of the box, here in kde4 nothing is working no sound/no multimedia keys
<cinex> brb
<Neo_4583> Please, Can any one reply to me please
<Minnozz> dwidmann: KMix says 'mixer cannot be found' and alsamixer says 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory'
 * dwidmann hops off to download kde4 svn because he is too impatient to wait for kde 4.1
<Neo_4583> I need to know if the ubuntu support NTFS or not
<Neo_4583> I need to install Ubunt beside windows
<Minnozz> Neo_4583: It does
<Neo_4583> Ok, does it require clean partiion
<Jucato> !ntfs | Neo_4583
<ubotu> Neo_4583: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Neo_4583> ext2 or ext3
 * polysilicon downgrading to kde 3.5.9 : 2 hours 45 minutes remaining...
<Jucato> Neo_4583: you need to use a Linux-type partition to install Kubuntu on. you can't use NTFS. but you can read/write to NTFS partitions from Kubuntu
<cinex> re
<Neo_4583> I know that it support most of the files system, what I ment is Does it work if it is installed
<dwidmann> Minnozz: yeah ... dunno why it wouldn't be seeing it even though the driver is loaded and such, take a look at your /var/log/dmesg maybe it has some hints in there
<Neo_4583> on NTFS partion
<Jucato> Neo_4583: no
<Jucato> Neo_4583: alternatively, you can try out Wubi
<Neo_4583> Ok, Thanks a lot guys
<Bauldrick> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jucato> Neo_4583: Wubi will install Kubuntu as a "file" in an NTFS partition
<Neo_4583> one more question, do anyone have referance for the objective C
<dwidmann> Why would someone want to try to install linux on an NTFS FS anyway?? ... it's inferior.
<Neo_4583> that is installed with Ubunt KDeveloper
<Minnozz> dwidmann: dmesg has an interesting line: "[ 3136.761581] HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16"
<Neo_4583> I have my own reasons :D
<flaccid> dwidmann: its so people do not to modify their existing partitions/windows
<Neo_4583> I used VM to install linux and I wanna have it on HD, so I though it will be nice to have it with the other files
<flaccid> +need
<Neo_4583> Great Flaccid ;)
<Neo_4583> u got the point
<flaccid> lol yeah
<dwidmann> Minnozz: interesting indeed. Looks like something good to google withh
<Jucato> <Jucato> Neo_4583: Wubi will install Kubuntu as a "file" in an NTFS partition <---- you mean I didn't get the point?
<Jucato> !wubi | Neo_4583
<ubotu> Neo_4583: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Minnozz> dwidmann: already doing that ;)
<Neo_4583> is there any hardware designed for the ubuntu
<dwidmann> Minnozz: anyhow, I *doubt* it is 64-bit related, both this computer and my laptop are functioning very well with two different intel hda chips with 64-bit kubuntu :)
<Neo_4583> to maximize the performance of the hardware
<dwidmann> Neo_4583: not that I know of, but ubuntu performs really well already, if you want to boost performance the best thing you can do is make sure you have plenty of RAM
<Minnozz> dwidmann: Hmm okay, but then I'm not sure what is te problem, because before the clean install (I was using Gutsy) my soundcard worked perfectly...
<Neo_4583> I have 2 G, does it Ok with it
<Neo_4583> AMD Athlon 4000+ x2
<dwidmann> Minnozz: could be an issue with either ALSA or the 2.6.24.3 kernel
<Minnozz> dwidmann: any idea on how to fix this?
<vlt> Hello. I want to run the live CD via PXE netboot. Is this possible?
<Minnozz> maybe another version of the ALSA driver?
<Neo_4583> I think it will work fine, thanks for ur help guys
<dwidmann> Minnozz: well, narrowing down the problem might not be too easy. I would start with googling either your motherboard model (if you know what it is) or computer model (if you have no idea) and see if you can find out which chip it is
<Minnozz> dwidmann: the chip is "ADI AD1988B"
<dwidmann> Minnozz: okay, I'll help you look for issues with it then, off to google we go :)
<Minnozz> dwidmann: thank you for helping me :)
<dwidmann> Minnozz: google "adi ad1988b ubuntu hardy" to see what I see.
<wesley> how can i add a patch .patch to the exsting kernel
<dwidmann> !install | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Trophyhead> **sigh** having such a prob with the nvidia 3d acellerator package, second time I reboot, it reads the moniter different & tremulos no-longer works = (
<ere4si> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minnozz> dwidmann: I see something about a kernel option, should I try that?
<dwidmann> Minnozz: of course, If I were in your shoes I'd be trying anything and everything to make things work :)
<Minnozz> yeah, guess so ;)
<Minnozz> dwidmann: I'm not really sure what kind of option that is, is it a boot option?
<dwidmann> Not sure what you're looking at, atm, minozz, what is the option and maybe I'll be able to tell right off?
<Minnozz> dwidmann: ah sorry, I meant "pnpacpi=off"
<cinex> umm. the desktop just crashed kinda - the taskbar disapeared. i ran kicker and it has the old kde3 taskbar come up - was I supposed to run something else ?
<Jucato> you weren't supposed to run kicker :)
<cinex> heh
<Jucato> there's no kicker in KDE 4. #kubuntu-kde4 for more help
<Jucato> (which I pointed to earlier)
<cinex> kk
<dwidmann> Minnozz: when booting, at grub, press 'e' on the line you're going to boot, go to the line starting with "kernel" and press 'e' again, add that option to the very end of the line and press enter, then press 'b' to boot
<cinex> sorry
<cinex> I've a new toy
<Minnozz> dwidmann: thanks a lot, I'm going to try it right away, brb
<dwidmann> cinex: you were supposed to run plasma
<chris__> salve
<Minnozz> dwidmann: Yaay, this worked! Thanks a lot!
<dwidmann> Minnozz: no problem :)
<Minnozz> dwidmann: GRUB didn't save this option, right?
<dwidmann> Minnozz: right
<Bauldrick> how do i mount hfsplus with write permissions?
<dwidmann> Minnozz: kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Minnozz> dwidmann: where should I edit? (btw, I'm using vim)
<Minnozz> between the double-commented lines?
<dwidmann> Minnozz: ctrl+f look for "defoptions" -- add it to that, save, and run "sudo update-grub"
<dwidmann> Minnozz: yay for vim!
<Minnozz> dwidmann: indeed :D I edited it, ran the update, so now everything should be fine... thanks again! ;)
<dwidmann> Minnozz: enjoy your working soundcard
<Minnozz> I will ^_^
<esperegu> I can't seem to use smb://fileserver no more. it is saying that it does not exist. any idea's?
<dam> hello everyone I was wondering if it was possible to change file managers ?
<stefan-f> hello all:)
<stefan-f> I cab I use partimage at runtime?
<stefan-f> can I use partimage at runtime?
<dam> hello everyone I was wondering if it was possible to change file managers ?
<esperegu> nobody has smb problems after upgrading to 0804 ?
<ere4si> nope - I use nfs
<LetsGo67> For updating from Gusty to Hardy, can I do the clean-up later?
<SlimeyPete> LetsGo67: you mean removing the downloaded packages?
<LetsGo67> Yes, SmileyPete..
<SlimeyPete> LetsGo67: yes, you can
<SlimeyPete> I had to do that myself because Adept crashed
<LetsGo67> So, I can sudo apt-get clean, and it will clean l8r?
<SlimeyPete> I just did "sudo apt-get clean" after I booted Hardy
<LetsGo67> Good stuff, SmileyPete.
<LetsGo67> My gui looked all weird for a second during updating.
<LetsGo67> Firefox icon missing.
<LetsGo67> BTW, in Breezy, Firefox icon had no Firefox, did Canonical get permission to use the image in later releases?
<LetsGo67> Firefox icon in Ubuntu used to be just a globe, but later, a fox was added.
<LetsGo67> Thanks man, ttyl.
<chris123> greets
<chris123> was wondering if anyone is available to help with firefox issues?
<Dr_willis> depends on the issue. :)
<chris123> thanks
<chris123> dropped back to firefox-2 to get extensions I need and I cannot install any extensions at all
<chris123> the error message is always the same
<chris123>  var installLocation = this._em.getInstallLocation(id);
<esperegu> anyone knows how to fix that using 'smb://' is broken on 0804 ?
<chris123> the above line comes back as being the source of the error
<chris123> me thinks the is an Kubuntu config error as both firefox (defaulting to 3) and firefox-2 are available
<kirean> hi
<chris123> but I have no idea on how to change it or too what?..:)
<kirean> I'm running kubuntu in vmware, but I no longer have any internet access/connection.
<kirean> where do I start looking?
<kirean> for what?
<Dr_willis> esperegu,  ive seen it break. then it works when i next reboot.. then works for a few days, then stops again.. very annoying. even under gnome, and fusesmb  all samba browsing/shares will  stop working but i cant find the cause.
<Dr_willis> I use the daily tester tools for Firefox3 - that lets me use all the extensions i want in firefox3 even if they are not 'supported' in FF3. :) and golly.. most of them work. heh
<ngi> hi all
<DexterF> in 7.10 kdm usually comes up with the wrong resolution. after logging in kde switches to the proper res, but not always. known bug?
<ngi> is there anybody who could help me to upgrade my kubuntu from 6.10 to 8.04?
<chris123> "daily tester tools"....where can I read up on that?
<Dr_willis> a user can have their own res under kde. It mayjust be reading that to swith res.
<Dr_willis> chris123,  its a firefox extension.
<chris123> <Dr_willis> thanks
<esperegu> Dr_willis: seems to be broken on ubuntu also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/209520
<fildo> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> esperegu,  try it with the fusesmb tool. even THAT wouldent work for me.
<mimmors> Ciao a tutti
<mimmors> ho un enorme problema
<mimmors> stavo aggiornando kubuntu 7.10 a 8.04
<mimmors> e ho interrotto per errore l'upgrade
<Dr_willis> great - now the printer printed one page.. then wont print no more.
<Jucato> !it | mimmors
<ubotu> mimmors: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mimmors> ok grazie
<basy> hi, all... I want to buy TV card, can anybody give me some tips with good support for Kubuntu, plz?
<Dr_willis> basy,  check out the reccomended cards on the MythTV web site.
<Dr_willis> its all about how well LINUX supports the card. :) not kubuntu specific
<christian> hi there
<basy> thanks
<christian> i need some help, i got a failure at the boot up with ubuntu 8.04 i386
<christian> its called SRST Failure (errno=16)
<christian> its only on the i386 version, the 64bit version runs perfect
<christian> does anybody here what to do?
<christian> nobody?
<giacomo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<moope1> hi, is the KDE4 remix worth the effort?
<khaleel5000> hello, whats the difference between kubuntu and  kubuntu generic ? [in download mirror , i see 2 versions for i386, the kubuntu generic and kubuntu so whats the difference?
<khaleel5000> for hardy heron
<Dr_willis> moope1,  not really.
<Dr_willis> one may be the kde4 variant khaleel5000 .
<Jucato> moope1: for KDE 4.0.3? not really... unless you're really curious and willing. you might want to ask more in #kubuntu-kde4
<khaleel5000> which is the 3x varient ?
<khaleel5000> which is the kde* 3x varient ?
<Jucato> khaleel5000: link to the download mirror you are talking about?
<gabberz92> hallo
<gabberz92> wie gehts euich?
<funcrush> Can i sync google calendar with kontact?
<khaleel5000> Jucato: rafb.net/p/rfcj6a20
<khaleel5000> the link is there [i am in cli giving ftp would be difficult,
<khaleel5000> ftp is pasted there
<Jucato> khaleel5000: not found on server
<khaleel5000> Jucato: rafb.net/p/rfcj6a20.html               :)
<Jucato> still not found...
<Jucato> ok found it
<Jucato> khaleel5000: for reference, the URL is case sensitive: http://www.rafb.net/p/rFcJ6a20.html
<Jucato> khaleel5000: I don't see any "generic" download there
<khaleel5000> yup that
<khaleel5000> go to the link
<Jucato> khaleel5000: only alternate and desktop variants. no generic and non-generic
<khaleel5000> oh yeah sorry alterneate
<khaleel5000> (i am asking on behalf of someone else,
<khaleel5000> sorry
<Jucato> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<khaleel5000> alternate and desktop , whats the different
<Jucato> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Jucato> khaleel5000: ^^^^^^^
<khaleel5000> I have installed kubuntu hardy heron-alternate but the problem is at booting , after some time it shows a blank screen (prolly when it should startx) and all I can do is reboot :(
<flipstar> why is this bot linking to an gnome cd in this channel oO
<Jucato> flipstar: because it's a generic bot. depends on where the factoid was first made
<khaleel5000> my system is intel  p4 2.66, 1gb , mobo is Mercury P4vm800m7 (already runing pclinux 2006, debian etch and also ran ubuntu 6x on this system
<flipstar> okay..but you could make it channel specific ;)
<Jucato> sure. but that only happens when someone notices that it was wrong. we don't know *all* factoids you know
<Jucato> we're not ubotu
<flipstar> no offense i just wondered
<Jucato> I forgot to :P btw
<Jucato> so :P
<jussio1> Jucato: speak for yourself :P
<flipstar> khaleel5000: did you tried an livecd before installed ? and btw what's your graphic card ?
<Jucato> !alternate | flipstar and jussio1
<ubotu> flipstar and jussio1: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<flipstar> great :)
<Jucato> happy now? :)
<flipstar> very :p
<Jucato> jussio1: ok. from now on, I'm calling you jussiobotu :)
 * jussio1 huggles Jucato
<Jucato> :D
<Romnous> bai
<terrestre> someone have a comand for delete the complete ubuntu desktop, i tried sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop but i still have a lot of gnome apps
<Jucato> !purekde | terrestre
<ubotu> terrestre: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<turtleneck> all the login manager options grayed out in 8.04 KDE4, am i doing something wrong?
<terrestre> Jucato, thank you, the list ofr gusty could be usable in hardy?
<Jucato> not really sure :)
<edneymatias> why i can't specify a 64/128 wep key in network manager?
<edneymatias> or it doesn't matter at all?
<terrestre> Jucato, i will check now
<edneymatias> i just can't connect to my wireless ap
<edneymatias> dmesg keeps outputing wlan0: RX deauthentication from MY:AP:MC:AD:DR (reason=2)
<edneymatias> i running kubuntu hardy amd64 with iwl3945 driver
<edneymatias> no one know where i can start looking for?
<khaleel5000> hello , i have hardy heron , i was having touble starting system (it froze before starting X , so i copied my xorg.conf from pclinux2008 to kubunto and its working flawlessly except my mouse isint working.
<khaleel5000> how do i configure mouse on kubuntu?
<khaleel5000> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jony_> does anyone here experience slow window resizing?
 * polysilicon is happy with kde 3.5.9 !
<jony_> because mine is terribly slow :S
<jony_> not a common problem?
<kirean> anyone here into problems with IPv6? I tried the blacklist ipv6 and that got rid of the error messages
<kirean> but I still got no internet
<kirean> sudo dhclient does get me online though
<flipstar> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kirean> it seems ipv6 is disabled now..
<kirean> ip a | grep inet6 gives nothing now
<kirean> but unless I run dhclient manually I still get no internet? why?
<_eMaX_> strange problem here - had a crash running kde4 and compiz (unrelated to compiz) and when I rebooted and logged in I get a crash of kde-window-decorator immediately. When I try compiz --replace, I get the window manager in a "window".
<polysilicon> where are the desktop effects?? like compiz. I am unable to see then in 'System settings'
<jpatrick> polysilicon: it's in the kmenu under system
<polysilicon> ohh I thought its already packaged in kubuntu-desktop
<polysilicon> I need to download some files again
<edneymatias> does networkmanager have a config file where i cant set the encryption methodo?
<edneymatias> does supported encryption depends on wirelless device or device driver?
<edneymatias> if so ...does networkmanager load the encryption methods accordly?
<edneymatias> why in on machine with ubuntu the network lists 5+ encryption methods and in my machine with kubuntu it lists only 3?
<kirean> can anyone help with why I need to run dhclient manually to get online?
<edneymatias> the machines are equal...with the same hardware
<edneymatias> one with ubuntu other with kubuntu
<edneymatias> why does i have to listen from my coleagues that the problem is with kde?
<edneymatias> :D
<jony_> does anyone know hoe to get rid of the resize window lag?
<SlimeyPete> jony_: lag? Sounds like you graphics driver's not up to snuff
<jony_> where can i find which version im running SlimeyPete?
<kirean> where do I find the control center / why don't I have a control center?
<jony_> have u looked in the startmenu?
<kirean> yep.. can't find it
<kirean> can I run it manually?
<jony_> write in the console Kcontrol
<kirean> hmm. not there
<jony_> sorry i meant command
<Jucato> kirean: in Kubuntu it is replaced by System Settings
<Jucato> you can still run KControl yourself. press Alt+F2 and type "kcontrol"
<kirean> it wasn't there?
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings
<kirean> I found system settings..
<kirean> but no KControl, neither by Alt+F2
<aerith> Hello. Is it just me or is rt73 support a little buggy in 8.04?
<Gabz> aerith:  new drivers in 8.04
<Gabz> the serialmonkey drivers where added
<Jucato> kirean: KDE 4?
<kirean> yep
<Jucato> kirean: ah right... no more KControl in KDE 4
<Jucato> completely replaced by System Settings (same contents though)
<aerith> Gabz: Is there any way to improve preformance that you know of?
<Jucato> same contents, just different interface
<kirean> hmm.. I wan't to look at DHCP settings
<kirean> but there is no useful settings to be found anywhere?
<Gabz> aerith: latest cvs version of the drivers. newer kernel.. the 2.6.24 kernel sucks for wireless drivers they updated the intel ones and broke those aswell
<Jucato> kirean: I don't think there is any at all. try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<aerith> Gabz: Sounds like I might be better off with 7.10 in regards to wireless.:)
<kirean> ok, thanks
<Gabz> aerith:  maybe, what's the problem with the rt73 driver ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<aerith> Gabz: Under 8.04 I get alot of dead connections with my linksys wireless adapter.
<aerith> Gabz: I mean connections that register but do not do anyhting at all.
<Gabz> check out dmesg to see if there is errors in there. and if they are WPA enterprise connections you probably want to install and patch the latest driver
<Gabz> aerith:  got to fly it's bed time in aus
<aerith> Gabz: Just connecting to an unsecured network, but will check Dmesg thanks.
<BluesKaj> 'morning genii, jpatrick
<genii> BluesKaj: Mornin :)
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: mornin'
 * BluesKaj hands out coffees to those in need 
 * genii sips
<BluesKaj> interesting , I got kaffeine to play both real media and quicktime on the CBC site
<polysilicon> is there any way by which I can select the Compiz effects to be run? in System>Desktop Effects I have only 4 options
<polysilicon> I mean select individual effects..
<BluesKaj> is this a new capapbility for kaffeine , or have I been struggling with real media quicktime all this time for no reason ?
<BluesKaj> real media & quicktime
<BluesKaj> or is it a 'wrapper' that the website uses
<Deepthought> polysilicon: you have to install 'advanced desktop settings'  with synaptic, then you get acces to all the goodies
<Deepthought> polysilicon: if you have ati or nvidia card, you also need restricted driver for it to work
<polysilicon> Deepthought, ok I have Intel
<Deepthought> polysilicon: should work
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, I'm quite impressed with the Hardy ATI restricted driver version , does 3D and DRI exceptionally well compared to previous efforts.
<Bauldrick> am i right that you can't mount hfs+ read-writeable with kernels > 2.6.15?
<polysilicon> is Adept same as synaptic?
<algyz> How combine multiple files from one folder, they have .001, .002... .007 name, and there's .crc file? It is splitted .mkv file
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: wouldn' t know, am totally nvidia minded, upgraded from tnt2 to gefoce 2 to 3 to 4200 to 5200 to 7900 GS
<BluesKaj> ahhh, a gamer
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: but what to do with all teh old cards ?
<BluesKaj> put 'em on ebay ?
<genii> polysilicon: The end result is the same. Although strictly speaking they are not the same same
<cossidhon> #plasma
<polysilicon> okk
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: not only; though I must confess keeping my windoze around to kill some VC in the jungle, some aliens on Xen and spiders in the halflife-lab and racing at night in frisco from time to time..
<BluesKaj> algyz, dunno for sure but mencoder can join files together and avimerge can as well. mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy inputfile1.avi inputfile2.avi -o outputfile.avi
<algyz> Okay, thanks for idea
<algyz> avidemux maybe?
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: don' t trust internet biz
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, i heard the new GTA is already in the torrents
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: have a second rig in bedroom to play in the old settings on the last card; no more rooms though...   GTA is the newest driver or what ?
<BluesKaj> algyz, mencoder especially does agood job
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: Oh wait, Grand Theft Auto
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: not to sure about that, to complicated, prefer just driving and oversterring and upgrading tires & engine and stuff
<algyz> BluesKaj:  in command line?
<BluesKaj> yes algyz
<stdin> Japy|Gaming: we don't care
<Deepthought> sorry, don' t get all worked up... it's a use of the system at any rate too...
<Deepthought> needs all sorts of complicated stuff too...
<BluesKaj> algyz, here's an explanation http://www.misterhowto.com/index.php?category=Computers&subcategory=Video&article=join_with_mencoder
<algyz> thx
<BluesKaj> algyz, I would also investigate ffmpeg . I believe it can convert .mkv files too
<berkes> does anyone know how I can make kubuntu rebuild my /etc/fstab?
<berkes> the upgrade broke my swap (happens every update, since the uuid was introduced)
<algyz> Any way easy mount UFS file system?
<BluesKaj> berkes, you can edit partitions using gparted , it will fix your swap and fstab . Highly recommended for resizing and reformatting as well
<berkes> BluesKaj: thx. I haved qtparted,but will apt the gnome one/ :)
<Deepthought> so where = U ? I'm curious too
<stdin> berkes: there's no need, they are both GUIs to the parted app
<berkes> stdin: but doe they write changes to the fstab?
<BluesKaj> berkes, it's saved me a few times
<stdin> berkes: neither do afaik
<berkes> arghh. the latest 8.04 uses sda rather then hda again.... grrr
<BluesKaj> berkes, I see hda on my partitions
<berkes> BluesKaj:  fdisk -l shows me sda. guess Iĺl need to hand-edit fstab again.
<BluesKaj> I just looked in system settings/disks and file systems
<BluesKaj> stdin, how does a clean install screw up fstab .. ?
<Deepthought> anyone have a clue to converting to mtv format in linux (the movie format chi-pods use, also amv)
<stdin> BluesKaj: not a clue
<chi_> hi all, i am "waiting for root file system" at boot-time ... seems like kubuntu mixes up sda sdb and UUIDs ... help
<freddy> español
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: maybe on wine with the proprietary prog, afeter installign all teh codecs (dyslexia    rhaaaa !)
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, checkout ffmpeg and mencoder ...they seem to be the most versatile video conversion apps around , unless you prefer GUI's.
<ubuntu_> Hello
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: I know, tried, but doesn' t do the trick; they's pretty awkward formats; mtv appears to be a chan of jpegs, doesn't make sense, but functions well
<Deepthought> amv is different, more like mpeg
<Deepthought> chain
<BluesKaj> are there any windows apps that might work , if you're dual booting
<Deepthought> BluesKaj:  ????
<BluesKaj> something that works in both after conversion
<inavat> is it possible to set it up so that one user logs into KDE while another one logs into Gnome?
<BluesKaj> both windows and linux like mpg
<Dr_willis> inavat,  trivial.. the KDM/GDM login screen has a menu the users can select what desktop to use
<BluesKaj> inavat, at the login menu
<inavat> oh.. lol
<inavat> sorry
<Japy|Shopping> stdin?
<stdin> yes?
<Japy|Shopping> whats wrong on changing my nick when i go afk -_-
<stdin> !away > Japy|Shopping (see /msg from ubotu)
<Dr_willis> its annoying and pointless. :)
<Deepthought> anyone have a clue to how to keep caht-memberlist from reappearing after each login in kopete ?   I allways tick it away, but each new instance it's ther e again; want it gone, all the time.. don't need it, unless I ask for it... don' t telll me to use Kommunicator, it' s like kopete, but not enough, and I want to keep track of other IM accounts as well
<Deepthought> chat meber list I mean
<Japy|Shopping> stdin: then i better part #kubuntu, you're the only one whining about it and there are channels where it's preferred in the way i do it. good luck :) i was here to help people, not to get in a pointless fight about manners...
<edneymatias> hi! where do i go if i want kde4 support?
<nosrednaekim> #kubuntu-kde4
<edneymatias> thank you!
<BluesKaj> I use an IRC client for IRC ...aN IM client for IM ...those clients that try to do everything are just too frutrating IMO
<BluesKaj> <--- old school , use the right tools for the job
 * nosrednaekim likes Old school stuff :)
<nosrednaekim> hugs BluesKaj
<edneymatias> just to add...i managed to get my wireless working
<nosrednaekim> good
<edneymatias> thank you all!
<tortoisehead> is there a way to disable all the "so and so has left this server" "so and so has joined" stuff?
<BluesKaj> tortoisehead, which client ?
<uisrael> español
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tortoisehead> konversation
<tortoisehead> i see the list under the settings that allows me to set programs and things to happen when the things come up
<fdoving> tortoisehead: settings -> configure konversation -> behavior -> chat window -> hide join/part/nick events. or something.
<tortoisehead> but i want to just only see conversation, not renaming, sign in, sign out
<tortoisehead> hmm
<tortoisehead> hold on, i might have missed it
<BluesKaj> tortoisehead, settings/configure konverstaion/chat window ..there's an option for hiding joins and part
<tortoisehead> wah, thanks
<rickey> ok guy,s my adept installer has crashed and locked up , what the fix
<hpk> hi all
<tortoisehead> is there a lock in var?
<genii> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tortoisehead> beat me to it
<tortoisehead> haha
<genii> tortoisehead: :)
<tortoisehead> while i'm here, i have a very strange question
<tortoisehead> i have a partition that keeps disappearing every time i log on
<tortoisehead> where all of my data is stored
<tortoisehead> i'm looking at the system settigns disk usage
<tortoisehead> and it says that it should be enabled at boot
<tortoisehead> and mountable by any user
<tortoisehead> will just turning it to "allow only root to enable/disable" fix the problem?
<nosrednaekim> tortoisehead: you have it mounted as /home or something?
<nosrednaekim> what does mount say?
<Limbeaux> a few months back i was trying to use kde4 in kubuntu and was having problems and was told by someone in here that the kde4 implementation wasnt fully complete and that is why some apps werent working.
<tortoisehead> mount is ok now
<Limbeaux> What is the status of kde4 and kubuntu now?
<tortoisehead> it's currently mounted, but it's just when i log on it's not there
<tortoisehead> "home/name/storage"
<nosrednaekim> tortoisehead: oh.... don't mount things there....
<tortoisehead> hmm
<tortoisehead> i assumed it was just a frontend for mount
<BluesKaj> Limbeaux, you can install a mixer version , Hardy +KDE4
<nosrednaekim> Limbeaux: in hardy, it works very well
<tortoisehead> hold on, i'll double check what mount says
<nosrednaekim> well, as well as KDe 4.0 should work :P
<tortoisehead> mount lists is right now
<tortoisehead> so it seems to have worked for that time
<tortoisehead> do i have to change fstab to make it permanent?
<Minnozz> what's up with the font in Firefox 3 @ Hardy Heron? Monospace looks really weird (light greay and small)
<Minnozz> *fonts
<nosrednaekim> can I see thr output of mount... and the contents of the fstab
<Limbeaux> thanks!!  i will give a shot again soon
<tortoisehead> is there a pastebin i should use?
<tortoisehead> or do you just want to see that one line?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tortoisehead> that one line is "/dev/sda6 on /home/scott/garden type ext3 (rw)"
<tortoisehead> but i can do that too
<tortoisehead> haha
<tortoisehead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64878/
<tortoisehead> that's bash
<tortoisehead> er
<tortoisehead> mount
<nosrednaekim> tortoisehead: ok, what about the contents of your fstab?
<tortoisehead> next is fstab
<tortoisehead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64879/
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu__> love
<polysilicon> how to enable vertical, horiz, circular scrolling on synaptic touchpad?
<tortoisehead> i'm guessing it's the nouser thing?
<nosrednaekim> tortoisehead: any reason you are mounting to /home/scott in particular?
<tortoisehead> well, it was an accident during the reinstall, to be honest
<tortoisehead> i couldn't remember the mount point
<tortoisehead> haha
<nosrednaekim> tortoisehead: :) ok, then change that to /media/something and save the file
<tortoisehead> hmm
<nosrednaekim> I don't think you are supposed to be mounting things in /home
<tortoisehead> any reason?
<nosrednaekim> and then do "sudo mkdir /media/samesomething"
<nosrednaekim> tortoisehead: because then it only belongs to that user... despite the current permissions on the drive (I think)
<Minnozz> anyone else having problems with weird monospace fonts in Firefox 3 ?
<nosrednaekim> that would mess things up ( i'm guessing.... never tried, nor seen it done)
<tortoisehead> hmm
<tortoisehead> what are the permissions on media?
<tortoisehead> i thought i would entertain everyone by detailing my upgrade process to hardy
<nosrednaekim> whatever the permissions on the drive are I think
<tortoisehead> i was here a few days ago wtha hosed upgrade, and then was only able to find an old fluxbuntu 6.06 disc
<nosrednaekim> (or however its mounted)
<tortoisehead> ah yes, a command line update of two years of changes
<tortoisehead> lots of wrestling with aptitude
<nosrednaekim> wow....
<nosrednaekim> :)
<tortoisehead> it took 10 hours
<tortoisehead> haha
<tortoisehead> my cd drive on my laptop mysteriously stopped opening after the desktop upgrade was hosed
<tortoisehead> and my roommate's mac keeps burning error prone discs (always with 2 errors)
<tortoisehead> i now understand the appeal of pressed cds
<tortoisehead> actually, there was some bizarre error with evms oo
<tortoisehead> too, it basically makes the hard drive thrash but never boots
<tortoisehead> had to use the dapper kernel to boot
<tortoisehead> ah... updating...
<nosrednaekim> XD
<tortoisehead> that is why i now have a "rescueme" partition
<tortoisehead> which can be use for a tiny distro like puppy if thre is a problem
<tortoisehead> at least i can fire up a browser or burn a cd
<freddy> español
<tortoisehead> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tortoisehead> it's amazing how quiet this channel is compared to the regular ubuntu one
<tortoisehead> that one is a nightmare
<polysilicon> tortoisehead, see the member count...
<polysilicon> its 1/5th of #ubuntu
<tortoisehead> i know
<tortoisehead> but even so, it's still a lot
<tortoisehead> they seem like they've got about 10,000 members i there
<_eMaX_> wow.
<_eMaX_> I've a reverse capslock key led effect in hardy
<JoshOvki> lol
<_eMaX_> yeah
<_eMaX_> my laptop led tells me I've capslock on, yet I type mixedcase.
<polysilicon> newbies to linux are most likely to use Gnome than KDE
<_eMaX_> hey that's cool. with hardy I can show off with having one more LED constantly on.
<tortoisehead> that's a shame
<tortoisehead> because if i had to put up with gnome, i probably would have stuck with windows
<tortoisehead> i love my right click menu, dammit
<toyo|desk> hello I just tried running updates on my 8.04 kubuntu and there are 5 packages to update however they all fail with a 404 error
<tortoisehead> 404 error?
<_eMaX_> ne1 here uses vmware 6 on hardy? I've problems getting sound to work in the vmware clients
<toyo|desk> yeah
<stdin> click "Fetch Updates" again
<toyo|desk> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main foomatic-filters 3.0.2-20071204-0ubuntu2.1
<toyo|desk>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.22 80]
<_eMaX_> no packages to update here
<tortoisehead> try updating with apt-get
<tortoisehead> apt-get safe-upgrade, i think
<toyo|desk> tortoisehead, I did thats how I saw the errors
<toyo|desk> :P
<nosrednaekim> dist-upgrade
<tortoisehead> hmm
<stdin> dist-upgrade would not solve 404
<tortoisehead> wait
<tortoisehead> is the us.archive the problem?
<stdin> fetch the list again "sudo apt-get update"
<toyo|desk> I dont know
<toyo|desk> ok
<tortoisehead> that seems like it's odd...
<toyo|desk> fetched
<stdin> see if it still 404's
<toyo|desk> k
<toyo|desk> hmm nope its working now
<toyo|desk> that was very strange
<tortoisehead> that's kind of a cool problem
<toyo|desk> maybe the files had just not gotten to that particular server yet
<tortoisehead> haha
<stdin> usually happens when something is moved from one dir to another but the package list hasn't been updated (usually only a few secs apart)
<stdin> basically mean "opps you're too quick, try again"
<toyo|desk> sweet well that took care of my updates
<toyo|desk> ;D
<tortoisehead> i still am impressed with the level of activitiy here
<RurouniJones> hmm, have the fonts changed in Heron? Or have I just lost fonts that I hadbefore.
<tortoisehead> enough to be useful but not overwhelming
<tortoisehead> i think heron makes a lot of things arial by default
<toyo|desk> yeah I tried asking in ubuntu but that channel is way to busy
<tortoisehead> i remember the theme manager changing things to arieal
<tortoisehead> a lot of them are weird questions too
<tortoisehead> "help. how do i install flash?"
<RurouniJones> Righto, it is messing up some of my Java apps. Fonts running of the bottoms of menus etc
<tortoisehead> i know there is a problem with firefox brutally destroying fonts in hardy
<donald_duck> is 4.7GB enough for kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> donald_duck: shouldbe
<tortoisehead> it's enough if you don't keep updating without cleaning the cache
<SlimeyPete> donald_duck: yes
<donald_duck> ok i will shrink it down to 5GB later.
<toyo|desk> I am not sure if I like KDE 4 yet
<toyo|desk> :/
<tortoisehead> is this including "/home" or no?
<tortoisehead> until kde4 is stable and has domino as a theme
<nosrednaekim> tortoisehead: firefox always looks ugly in KDE
<tortoisehead> i will stick with 3
<stdin> /home is pretty much empty by default
<tortoisehead> good point
<tortoisehead> konqueror hates gmail though
<tortoisehead> er, gmail hates konqueror
<toyo|desk> I found an interesting bug in kde 4 dealing with the desktop icons
<nosrednaekim> toyo|desk: when you delete them... the file isn't deleted
<nosrednaekim> :)
<stdin> that's well known
<stdin> probably more people know that than know about KDE 4 in the first place ;)
<donald_duck> is qtparted better than gparted
<toyo|desk> if you rotate the icon and try to move it it cant determine that its been rotated and still thinks that the top of the icon is up
<tortoisehead> i think gparted is a bit more useful, generally
<toyo|desk> so when you move it it makes things real interesting
<tortoisehead> qtparted gives me lip
<nosrednaekim> tortoisehead: LOL....
<nosrednaekim> *toyo
<codeRat> hi. I have a pdf file. Is there a way to make another pdf so that will have more pages on a paper (I have a pdf with slides, and would like to print two slides on one page). I know I can setup this on the printer, but I'm interested if there is another way
<stdin> toyo|desk: that's just for fun ;) but still known
<toyo|desk> lol
<toyo|desk> ok
<toyo|desk> :D
<tortoisehead> codeRat:are you using a pdf created from a powerpoint type thing?
<alesan> Hi, KDE 3.5.8, how should I normally joina Cisco VPN on 64 bit distro? I have a URL my network administrator gave me
<alesan> that URL starts a Java progranm which in turn starts a Cisco AnyConnect VPN client
<toyo|desk> whats the issue
<alesan> after this program is started... what should I do?
<toyo|desk> alesan, think your net admin needs to give you that info
<alesan> to ne honest I'd prefer the VPN to start in one of the following ways: 1) by a command line 2) by a KDE applet or sometihng
<RurouniJones> or a Cisco FAQ
<alesan> toyo|desk: or ask google mh? my sys admin will begin to ask me if I'm still running XP or Vista
<toyo|desk> alesan, well what info dose it ask you when it runs
<soontak> is there anybody could help me on this : http://pastebin.com/m50aa27cc
<gromozekin> Hi there. Can u help me with KDE?
<gromozekin> )
<nosrednaekim> gromozekin: what problem do you have?
<polysilicon> my gmail account keeps flooding with spam, I dunno how to avoid spam.. moreover sometimes valid mails go in spam folder so I have to browse through all the spam to check
<toyo|desk> polysilicon, thats not really a kubuntu issue
<gromozekin> some menu troubles with transparency
<gromozekin> i dunno where edit it
<soontak> Hello, is there anybody could help me on this : http://pastebin.com/m50aa27cc ? i got an error when try to start networking service
<nosrednaekim> soontak: delete the first line of that file
<gromozekin> hey
<gromozekin> nosrednaekin, can u help m?
<nosrednaekim> gromozekin: maybe... could you be more specific?
<soontak> Thank you nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> soontak: lemme guess, you are on KDE4?
<gromozekin> nosrednaekin, yes. i downloaded qtcurve, and somewhere i setup transparency\shading\etc and now my system is working so slow (Intel Core2Duo t5450 1.6MhZ btw)
<toyo|desk> hehe no gfx acceleration is my guess for the slowness
<soontak> nosrednaekim : haha, i just upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<toyo|desk> oop I GTG
<toyo|desk> ttyl
<toyo|desk> thanks for the help on the update guys
<toyo|desk> :)
<tortoisehead> gromo: what video card are you using?
<nosrednaekim> gromozekin: ah... ok go to systemsettings->appearnace->style->effects
<gromozekin> sec
<gromozekin> 0
<gromozekin> 8)
<gromozekin> damn not this
<nosrednaekim> gromozekin: ok.. then its the other place... one moment
<gromozekin> ok
<gromozekin> in this place there were some stuff to drag and correct transparency
<nosrednaekim> oprn up kcontrol->desktop->windowbehavior-> translucency
<nosrednaekim> *open
<tortoisehead> i'm going to ask a question to the air that no one can likely answer, but what the hell: anyone know how to get zynaddsubfx working without ubuntustudio?
<nosrednaekim> I don't even know what the heck that is :P
<nosrednaekim> !info zynaddsubfx
<ubotu> zynaddsubfx (source: zynaddsubfx): Realtime software synthesizer for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-4.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 962 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<oxpoxitive> yeah, that was my guess
<oxpoxitive> hha
<oxpoxitive> i'm not sure if i have to use jack or can use it with alsa
<nosrednaekim> oxpoxitive: ok..... you'll need the realtime kernel and jack is my guess... good lukc :)
<oxpoxitive> yeah....
<oxpoxitive> that's what i'd like to avoid
<gromozekin> damn
<gromozekin> i can`t find this
<oxpoxitive> it can wait
<nosrednaekim> gromozekin: kcontrol?
<oxpoxitive> hydrogen is enough fun for now
 * nosrednaekim <3 hydrogen
<gromozekin> you mean kontrol center
<oxpoxitive> if you know hydrogen, you should at least play with zynaddsubfx
<oxpoxitive> it's loads of fun
<gromozekin> heeey
<nosrednaekim> gromozekin: no.... "kcontrol" run it from a run dialog
<hydrogen> STOP IT
<gromozekin> ha
<gromozekin> gotcha
<nosrednaekim> oxpoxitive: i'm a drummer... so i'm only interested in hydrogen
<gromozekin> thanks a lot
<oxpoxitive> fair enough
<oxpoxitive> noises are noises though
<oxpoxitive> and they're all fun!
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<oxpoxitive> i'm looking for a taiko drumkit actually for hydrogen
<oxpoxitive> but it's sort of a niche item
<hydrogen> STOP HIGHLI9GHTING ME
<oxpoxitive> i may have to sample them myself
<gromozekin> where exactly in control center
<gromozekin> )
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: might want to make yourself 1) not the name of a common material, and 2) not the name of a linux drum machine
<oxpoxitive> from now on i will refer to the said program as "highdrogen"
<hydrogen> that works.
<hydrogen> thanks oxpoxitive :)
<nosrednaekim> gromozekin: desktop->window behavior
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> "that drum machine"
<hydrogen> or "not as cool as the person by the same name"
<hydrogen> any of those will be satisfactory
<nosrednaekim> or we could just call it hydrogen
<hydrogen> or you could stop being annoying
<oxpoxitive> haha
<nosrednaekim> and you could change your nick to "Not as cool as the drum machine by the same name"
<Hydrogone> NOW WHAT?
<nosrednaekim> JK JK... i'll stop using the "h" word
<oxpoxitive> actually, my name is a chemical reference too
<oxpoxitive> oxidation results in a positive charge
<oxpoxitive> from high school chem
<oxpoxitive> after all these years, i still like the sound of it
<nosrednaekim> STOP IT I hate Chem.
<oxpoxitive> yeah me too
<oxpoxitive> but i like the word
<oxpoxitive> if i loved chem, i wouldn't have needed mnemonics to get me through it
<nosrednaekim> later guys....
<oxpoxitive> thanks for your help
<oxpoxitive> adios
<praeses> is there a way to reload kde window manager?    Mine crashed due to compiz and now all of my windows' borders are gone when I enable window effects
<Level15> praeses: run kwin
<praeses> <--- linux noob
<kalib> hy guys...
<praeses> so how exactly do i run kwin?
<kalib> honestly... did anyone here like the new kubuntu release? i mean... 8.04 ?
<Level15> praeses: open a konsole, type in kwin, hit enter
<genii> praeses: alt-f2       kwin --replace
<kalib> it was my favorite distro...until 7.10... but today... i did install the 8.04... and...for god.. it's so full of bugs... :/ and it's so heavy...  anyone had problems with it?
<praeses> ah thanks
<praeses> needed the --replace bit
<genii> Level15: Without the --replace it will try to keep compiz running as regular wm and then start kwin in a separate instance
<praeses> windows' borders are all still gone once I enable compiz
<makdaknife> kalib: I know... I can't believe they launched the distribution with a beta version of firefox as your default firefox option
<MilitantPotato> praeses: did you install emerald?
<praeses> nope
<kalib> makdaknife, :/ too sad..
<Minnozz> http://img.minnozz.com/ff3_fonts.png vs http://img.minnozz.com/konq_fonts.png -- what's wrong with Firefox' monospace font?
<praeses> where do i fetch emerald?
<Level15> genii: he did say his wm had crashed
<MilitantPotato> Adept has emerald.
<kalib> first... i couldn't install flash plugin... it's not installing for default like the other versions...
<praeses> kk
<praeses> thx lemme find it
<praeses> installing
<makdaknife> kalib: and of course all your extensions fall apart... :-(
<MilitantPotato> kalib: only issues with shuttdown and ATI, and java on firefox 2
<kalib> second... it's not shuttind down... when i do click on k menu..close session...etc... it's not working..
<MilitantPotato> kalib: ATI card?
<kalib> yeah... ATI
<MilitantPotato> Is it locking up with a black screen?
<kalib> yeah... that's it..
<MilitantPotato> kalib: one sec, i have a fix
<kalib> i need to shutdown by press the power botton... :/
<praeses> MilitantPotato: ok i have emerald now, should i do anythign with it?
<MilitantPotato> kalib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
<MilitantPotato> Works perfect, you'll need to reboot for it to work
<MilitantPotato> kalib: try sudo shutdown -r now
<MilitantPotato> praeses: open CCSM
<kalib> let me check the link...
<praeses> ok i'm in ccsm
<MilitantPotato> praeses: click the Window Decorator plugin
<MilitantPotato> there's a box with the lable command, type in emerald --replace
<kkathman> Kudos to the kubuntu/ubuntu team in making the upgrade script absolutely perfect to upgrade to Hardy!! Many thanks!
<MilitantPotato> praeses: open a terminal, and type compiz --replace & disown
<MilitantPotato> praeses: also, sometimes windows will go full screen, hiding your taskbar and boarders, hit alt+tab a few times, till the taskbar shows up, right click the window, go to advanced and untick fullscreen
<praeses> hmm ok now active windows have borders while inactive ones don't
<MilitantPotato> Really?
<praeses> yeah
<MilitantPotato> head to www.compiz-look.org
<MilitantPotato> wait wrong URL
<praeses> indeed
<MilitantPotato> http://compiz-themes.org/
<praeses> so what does emerald do exactly?
<MilitantPotato> It's a window decorator
<MilitantPotato> handles boarders, title bar, and button themes
<praeses> instead of kde's default?
<MilitantPotato> yea, instead of KWIN
<praeses> ok thanks
<MilitantPotato> err, yea, KDE WIn decorator
<MilitantPotato> Not sure the name of it.
<praeses> something like that
<praeses> ok should i get a theme from that site?
<MilitantPotato> yes, for emerald, just any random one for now
<MilitantPotato> praeses: you may want to install fusion-icon from the repos, makes compiz easier to work with.
<MilitantPotato> Also allows you to switch between compiz and Kwin in 3 clicks
<praeses> nifty
<praeses> ok just installed that, still need to get the theme
<praeses> where's the download button :/
<MilitantPotato> left side
<MilitantPotato> it's just text
<praeses> oh right
<praeses> blind i am
<MilitantPotato> it took me awhile the first time i was on that site too
<praeses> it opens automatically with kate
<praeses> the theme :/
<praeses> mind if i open a pvt window with you MilitantPotato?
<eddieftw> hello, i am trying to burn an iso file to cd/dvd and when I try to, k3b refuses to recognize a cd/dvd in the drive. can someone suggest alternatve iso burning apps?
<kalib> MilitantPotato, thanks man... one problem solved...
<kalib> now i can make a logoff without have my screen locked... :]
<kalib> but i still having some problems... for example...
<kalib> i tryed to open youtube's website with firefox 3.0 (the default in kubuntu 8.04)...
<amerigo> Help... I've noted that I have no Floppy Disk
<praeses> should i download a compiz or emerald theme, MilitantPotato?
<MilitantPotato> emerald
<kalib> and when i try to click on a video to install automatically the flash plugin...
<amerigo> wath sould i do?
<kalib> it did't work.. :/
<MilitantPotato> kalib: do you have ubufox installed?
<kalib> i had to install it by aptitude..
<MilitantPotato> ubufox gives firefox apt-get ability
<kalib> no..never saw it before...
<MilitantPotato> it's installed by default in 7.10 IIRC
<MilitantPotato> not 100% sure.  it's in adept
<Freku> my menu got kde3 and kde4 applications, how do i get rid of kde3
<MilitantPotato> It's also supported by canocal
<spydon> Does anyone know a tutorial or something of how to do a multi-boot cd with kubuntu and ubuntu?
<kalib> i c.. sounds great.. i'll take a look on it..for sure
<spydon> and I dont want to install, I just want to do a multiboot cd
<MilitantPotato> close firefox first :)
<praeses> MilitantPotato: i have the theme in emerald now but how do i activate it?
<MilitantPotato> praeses: open fusion-icon, right click it, click Emerald Theme Manager
<MilitantPotato> It will run the system tray
<MilitantPotato> There's an Import button
<praeses> ok but it wont apply the theme. i can see the theme in emerald after importing it
<praeses> oh there it goes
<praeses> yay
<genii> spydon: Since the squashfs file containing the livecd images is more than half a cdrom in size, I don't think it's possible to dualboot both from a regular cd
<praeses> i have window borders!
<praeses> thanks MilitantPotato
<spydon> genii, sorry dvd :P
<eddieftw> hello, i am trying to burn an iso file to cd/dvd and when I try to, k3b refuses to recognize a cd/dvd in the drive. can someone suggest alternatve iso burning apps?
<MilitantPotato> praeses: Np :)
<MilitantPotato> For once I've been helpfull here.
<amerigo> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<MilitantPotato> eddieftw: have you tried a different disc?
<eddieftw> yes MilitantPotato
<eddieftw> ive tried 6 different disks
<MilitantPotato> Odd.
<spydon> does ubuntu/kubuntu see he disc?
<MilitantPotato> eddie try the gnome burner app
<MilitantPotato> ah yea
<MilitantPotato> do you get a black media detected popup eddie?
<MilitantPotato> blank*
<eddieftw> yes
<eddieftw> which one is the gnome burner app?
<MilitantPotato> Checked google for that problem with k3b?
<MilitantPotato> eddieftw: does it detect your Burner (k3b)?
<eddieftw> yup. everything works fine, except burning iso files
<MilitantPotato> Can it burn other things?
<MilitantPotato> I'm not sure what Ubuntu uses for a burner app
<praeses> doesn't this cube have a 3D effect?
<praeses> looks pretty two dimensional
<kevman_> Does anyone have a solution to the whole knetworkmanager wireless "28% (configuring device)" problem?
<MilitantPotato> Yes
<eMaX> hi all
<MilitantPotato> right click F-I, go to CCSM, click General Options, then the Desktop Size Tab
<eMaX> is there sort of a cpu load widget for kde4?
<raymears> hey! i have a non-kde related problem with my system. after installing gentoo on another partition, i "accidentally" mounted my kubuntu partiton in gentoo, changed some permissions...(don't actually remember exectly what i did, cause it was a packed day :D ) and now... kubuntu doesn't work
<eddieftw> okay all thanks.
<reese> praeses: go in the compiz settings - general options - desktop size and set horizontal virtual size to 4 and vertical to 1 and number of desktops to 1
<eMaX> raymears: what does not work?
<MilitantPotato> eddieftw: any luck?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I upgraded to Hardy and installed firefox-2, and now my fonts are completely screwed. It's even using serif ones for non-serif ones. Anybody else noticed this?
<MilitantPotato> praeses: set Horizontal to 4, v to 1, and number of desktops to 1 also.
<raymears> well.. when in log in with my user... i get a "unable to cd to home/bla" message
<eddieftw> nope, i'll figure something out though. thanks all.
<raymears> if i add my user to the root group, i can login... but not everything works (not even eth0)
<melkart> busfahrer: my fonts got screwed soon after upgrading to hardy, too, but i dont know if it was firefox that caused it
<MilitantPotato> raymears: try sudo chown -r username:username /home/username
<MilitantPotato> in ctrl+alt+f1
<raymears> i already did that
<busfahrer> melkart: Any hints on how to fix it?
<praeses> ah thanks it works now :D
<MilitantPotato> :)
<raymears> MilitantPotato:  (i logged in as root after editing the /etc/passwd file)
<MilitantPotato> praeses: if ya need more help with compiz, try #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> or the compiz-fusion wiki page
<kevman_> Can anyone, then, tell me how to connect to a wirless network via the commandline? Knetworkmanager seems hopelessly busted.
<melkart> busfahrer: just a guess, because i reinstalled 7.04 ... have you set anti-aliasing -> hinting to "full"?
<eddieftw> kevman_: yes
<praeses> thanks MilitantPotato
<eddieftw> waht is your wireless interface?
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder why cutting and pasting a file in dolphin doesn't really delete it?
<kevman_> wlan0
<melkart> busfahrer: but even then... no that cant be it :/
<eddieftw> wlan0, eth0, eth1 ..?
<eddieftw> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname
<praeses> i just need help finding a PPPoE connection creator
<busfahrer> melkart: Did you overwrite 8.04 or a clean new install?
<melkart> busfahrer: a clean new install
<eddieftw> is how I do it, but I use wlan0 kevman_
<kevman_> Ah, ok.
<busfahrer> melkart: OK thanks
<busfahrer> melkart: Was it possible for you to keep your dot-directories? (.kde .mozilla etc)
<chi_> hzi all, while booting i am "waiting for root file system" until busy-box
<kevman_> I'll try that soon. Its a shame they broke knetworkmanager since Gutsy.
<melkart> busfahrer: no
<eddieftw> kevman_: that is for unencrypterd wireless networks
<kevman_> Yeah, I know.
<MilitantPotato> yao_ziyuan: if the file is owned by the root account, you won't be able to delete it without running dolphin as root.
<eddieftw> i forget how to pass the key via cli, i think it's the man page for iwconfig though
<yao_ziyuan> MilitantPotato: it isn't
<MilitantPotato> yao_ziyuan: try konqueror yet?
<praeses> Can anybody help me find a way to create PPPoE connections?
<yao_ziyuan> MilitantPotato: konqueror as file manager?
<chris__> Hi everyone
<kalib> yao_ziyuan, don't you like dolphin?
<chris__> MP, that's a .conf file edit, I think
<jonatan> kubuntu español?
<MilitantPotato> yao_ziyuan: yes
<yao_ziyuan> kalib: my dolphin does not delete a file after cutting and pasting it elsewhere
<chris__> I don't care for dolphin myself either
<melkart> (konqueror 3.5.x) can anybody play embedded realaudio-streams within konqueror (3.5.x)? like at http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/ -> click on "listen live"
<MilitantPotato> in KDE3.5 Konq is a much better file manager then dolphin In my opinion
<jonatan> a need kubuntu es
<chris__> i agree, mpp
<jonatan> no speak english
<eddieftw> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MilitantPotato> !es
<chris__> que nececitas, jon?
<BonesolTeraDyne> !es | jonatan
<ubotu> jonatan: please see above
<kalib> yao_ziyuan, i see...i don't like dolphin too..
<kalib> i prefer konqueror...
<melkart> MilitantPotato: i agree, therefore i changed back to 7.04 instead of 7.10...
<kalib> yao_ziyuan, wanna change to konqueror?
<MilitantPotato> Konq is in 7.10 and 8.04
<yao_ziyuan> kalib: i don't mean i don't like it... it's the default file manager in the System Menu
<MilitantPotato> Just need to open konq and change the Inode application preference
<melkart> MilitantPotato: oh, i didnt know that
<kalib> yao_ziyuan, i know... but i changed it... now....my default file manager is konqueror
<MilitantPotato> inode*
<yao_ziyuan> kalib: how to change?
<kalib> you can change it on...
<chris__> i forget where the conf file is
<MilitantPotato> Settings Configure Konqueror
<kalib> ok...
<kalib> Alt + F2
<melkart> MilitantPotato: can u give me a hint where i change the "inode application preference" (whatever that is)?
<kalib> open kcontrol...
<quentusrex> How do I get system monitor graphs?
<kalib> KDE components
<MilitantPotato> Then Go to File Assosiations
<kalib> Then Inodes
<MilitantPotato> then drop down inode, go to directory, move Konq above dolphin
<chris__> oh yeah!
<kalib> MilitantPotato, are we a team? hahahha
<melkart> MilitantPotato: thank you very much ! :)
<MilitantPotato> do the same for system directory :)
<chris__> i spend way too much time, in windows land...i forget this stuff too easily
<MilitantPotato> I only spend time there to game
<eMaX> raymears: then check permissions on /home/bla
<chris__> i have to support windows at work :(
<kalib> thanks god i don't have to..
<MilitantPotato> I can't get my G25 wheel to work correctly in linux, spent to much on it to cripple it :(
<chris__> i wish i didn't
<chris__> i wanna get a gig supporting linux, but i feel like i have too much to learn yet
<kalib> i do work with fedora... even i don't like rpm distros too much... but..anyway...it's better then windows ;]
<yao_ziyuan> kalib: i see
<MilitantPotato> kalib: if you decide to use firefox-2 again, java will be broken, it's easy enough to fix by editing a script
<raymears> eMaX:  well they are all ok, as far as i can tell. everything belongs to me; only myself and my groups have write access that folder
<kalib> MilitantPotato, i guess i'll try to keep the 3.0...
<JonasD> Hi! After upgrading to 8.04, firefox (3.0) is not localized anymore (german). How do I fix this?
<kalib> if i don't like.... i'll downgrade it
<jesse> is creating an unpartitioned section of a HD hard?
<chris__> does anyone find konqy better at rendering web pages in 3.59 than earlier versions?
<chris__> jesse, you can use that gtk-based parted (i think) to change the size of the partitions on a volume
<wad> If I start X with a projector plugged into my laptop, then I get a video signal on the projector. But if I don't boot with the projector plugged in, there is no way to get it without restarting X. Is this normal behavior for you guys? I'm thinking this must have something to do with Linux, because when I boot to Windows, I can just plug in, and it works.
<kalib> chris__, well... i do never use konqueror to navigate... :/
<chris__> lol
<chris__> firefox only, eh?
<MilitantPotato> chris__: i've only used firefox
<jesse> ok, Is it called 'parted'?
<MilitantPotato> chris__: need stumbleupon or I'll die.
<chris__> i think so
<chris__> stumbleupon?
<MilitantPotato> jesse: gparted
<chris__> that's the one!
<jesse> thanks, both of you
<chris__> yw
<MilitantPotato> chris__: firefox plugin, takes you random webpages/videos in subjects you choose.  Great way to kill free time.
<MilitantPotato> but I'm offtopic
<chris__> lol - i wish i had more free time to kill
<chris__> i've started studying for my lpi cert
<chris__> and now i've come to this irc for the first time to get even more into the community
<jesse> lpi?
<chris__> linux professional institute
<chris__> like getting a microsoft mcp or an a+ cert
<jesse> wow, sounds big
<chris__> i figure i need one if i'm gonna move into supporting linux for a livinv
<chris__> living
<jesse> how long have you been programming?
<chris__> i don't, it's just for desktop and network support
<chris__> don't have a head for coding
<jesse> how long have you been working with linux?
<chris__> personally, since 2002
<rrr3> how to get _exact_ sources of current ubuntu kernel (including ubuntu patches)  and just change one option and build that?
<jesse> so, .. it would be your job to be avail. on forums and chat?
<chris__> not really, but i would do it
<chris__> i'd like to find work at a company that doesn't use windows
<jesse> remote tech?
<chris__> maybe
<jesse> oyhh, okay
<chris__> not sure, rr
<chris__> i usually just go with the kernel in the latest updates
<BonesolTeraDyne> !offtopic | chris__ and jesse
<ubotu> chris__ and jesse: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Pupeno_> Any ideas why "login -f blah" would give "Permission denied"? How can I debug what's going on?
<chris__> sorry bonesol
<chris__> first day here
<BonesolTeraDyne> chris__: It's not really a problem. I'm not an op, but I've seen people kicked for less. I just like to make sure that doesn't happen to someone new.
<JoshOvki> Pupeno_: sudo login -f blah   try
<Pupeno_> JoshOvki: I'm already as root when running login.
<JoshOvki> Pupeno_: dangerous business
<JoshOvki> what happens when you run just login
<jesse> what are the differences between Kubuntu and ubuntu?
<JoshOvki> Kubuntu has KDE desktop, Ubuntu has Gnome desktop
<jesse> to the layman
<BonesolTeraDyne> jesse: Aside from the desktop manager and default applications, nothing as far as I know.
<kalib> the interface
<kalib> you can check on google images...
<kalib> different images from ubuntu and kubuntu...
<kalib> same system...different graphical interface
<jesse> really, it's just aesthetics then?
<kalib> bbasically
<jesse> thanks
<BonesolTeraDyne> jesse: And a few default applications. Like Konqueror comes default instead of Firefox, and a few others.
<kalib> same kernel....some few different applications.... kubuntu comes with some KDE applications... ubuntu comes with gnome applications... but in the base...is the same system
<jesse> thanks BonesolTeraDyne
<jesse> thanks kalib
<kalib> ;]
<Phlogi> If I'm having a broadcom wireless card, how should I get that working? With ndiswrapper or with the method from here :http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 ? And which firmware do I need with hardy?
<jesse> so I installed gparted..
<Phlogi> how do I start the hardware manager in kubuntu to activate my braodcom card?
<jesse> but only root can access it, what now?
<trappist> jesse: become root
<trappist> as in, gksudo gparted
<jesse> hi trappist, I don't know how
<jesse> oh
<Odd-rationale> Phlogi: try, "kdesudo jockey-kde"
<Odd-rationale> Phlogi: use the b43 drivers, you will need wired connection
<donald_duck> y does gparted 90 mins and counting to expand an ext3 partition?
<Phlogi_> I mean actually that was the b43 running then... not totally sure though
<Phlogi_> where do I tell kubuntu to use b43?
<Muzer> Hi, I have a problem
<Muzer> Does anyone know one of the following: 1) How do I access the KDE4 settings manager from the konsole (i.e. what is the program name?) Failing that, 2) Where is/are the KDE4 config file(s) stored?
<Phlogi_> Muzer: systemsettings
<Phlogi_> .kde/share/config
<Phlogi_> or .kde4
<fdoving>  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings and ~/.kde4 like phlogi_  says.
<Muzer> Systemsettings is for KDE3 only
<Muzer> Oh, I'll try that fdoving
<Muzer> it might be defaulting to the KDE3 one, might find that first
<fdoving> it does if you're in kde3.
<Muzer> I'm in KDE4 failsafe
<Muzer> I enabled too many effects that my GFX card can't support and I get a black screen when trying to start it normally
<Hydrogen> Muzer: err, systemsettings is for kde4..
<donald_duck> is kubuntu 8.10 gonna be based on kde4?
<Muzer> I'll have to quit because there doesn't seem to be any other way of activating the konsole window...
<Hydrogen> donald_duck: I don't know if thats been completely determined yet... It probably depends a lot on the state of kde 4.1 when its released
<fdoving> Muzer: ah, you can also use 'kcmshell4 kwincompositing'
<Hydrogen> If its as unfinished as kde 4.0.0...
<donald_duck> wat does the f mean in ## -#f
<Phlogi_> anyone else has that logout bug in kubuntu (kde3): The screen stays black quite some time until the shutdown splash appears...
<Phlogi_> donald_duck: force
<donald_duck> ok thx
<Phlogi_> man rm btw
<aaakkk111> hi
<MaKARON> rm --help|grep "\-f"
<aaakkk111> I Just installed ubuntu using alternate cd I'd like to change the resolution but the resolution list is empty, can anyone help please?
<aaakkk111> kubuntu*
<Muzer> It's working fine now
<Muzer> thanks a lot
<Muzer> oooh, KDE4 is soo shiny!!!
<JoshOvki> lol
<Muzer> I had to type the whole program path BTW, it seems the failsafe mode is actually from KDE3 but using the KDE4 wallpaper for some reason.
<Muzer> Hmm... I can't seem to access efnet now, has it gone down again or is Opera messing up?
<giacomo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Phlogi_> what version of ati fglrx comes with hardy?
<MaKARON> Phlogi_ i don't know - i use server edition :)
<Phlogi_> MaKARON: thanks for the answer then :ü
<jonatan__> hola
<jonatan__> alguen habla español
<Muzer> Phlogi_: How would I find out for you? fglrx --version or something?
<Muzer> OK, that doesn't work.
<arriesp> hi
<JoshOvki> hey arriesp
<JoshOvki> didnt realise no one was about
<joern> hey there
<JoshOvki> joern:  hey
<joern> i got a question: does someone now how to suppress join-messages in konversation?
<Phlogi_> anyone has an idea why my sound stopped working after the update to hardy?
<JoshOvki> Phlogi_: in kmix make sure nothing is muted
<Phlogi_> JoshOvki: ok good idea :)
<Phlogi_> JoshOvki: does not help
<JoshOvki> Phlogi_: does your sound device show up in  lspci  ?
<Muzer> If you have an intergratede soundcard and a PCI one, make sure the PCI one is priority
<Muzer> (in settings --> sound in KDE4)
<Muzer> Try swapping the cable to your motherboard's port if you can, that's an easy way to diagnose
<Muzer> In Edgy when it was getting near the end of my OS install cycle, my sound cards used to swap randomly between boots, and stop working all together sometimes
<aleXXX> hi
<Muzer> hi
<aleXXX> I have problems getting my wlan working with 7.10, laptop with Intel 3945
<aleXXX> everything seems quite ok, except that it doesn't get an IP address via DHCP
<Muzer> Is DHCP enabled on your AP?
<Muzer> Can't you just not use DHCP?
<aleXXX> Muzer: yes, it works for all other machines, and I enabled it also for this MAC
<aleXXX> Muzer: this would be a first step, but somehow it also didn't work
<aleXXX> ifdown wlan0
<Muzer> It might mean there's a connection problem
<aleXXX> followed by ifconfif ....
<Muzer> sometimes mine used to have a connection problem but not tell me, it would just fail to aquire an IP.
<aleXXX> Muzer: the AP is just in the next room and works for all other machines in the apartement
<aleXXX> one or twice it worked, but I couldn't reproduce it
<Muzer> I mean like, a WLAN card problem
<aleXXX> Muzer: you mean like broken hardware ?
<Muzer> If you have a dualboot, does it work on the other OS?
<aleXXX> I don't have dualboot
<Muzer> It could be the new version of
<pauls> anyone know which firewall port I need to open in guarddog to connect to this firewall.  I tried "IRC" but it was still blocked, so I had to open all ports.
<Muzer> it could be 7.10 doesn't work with your card
<Muzer> I remember I had problems with it.
<Muzer> I was happy to upgrade to 8.04
<aleXXX> how is 8.04 ?
<Muzer>  good
<aleXXX> any problems with it ?
<Muzer> not yet
<Muzer> although I've only had it for a day
<Muzer> and it works much much better with my WLAN card
<aleXXX> Muzer: what wlan do you have ?
<Muzer> the old one I had to disable an dreenable it every 10 minutes
<Muzer> I have a belkin one
<Muzer> can't remember the make
<Muzer> I'll have to check
<aleXXX> it's ok
<Muzer> *model not make
<Phlogi_> adept_manager is the kde default package manager right?
<Muzer> yes
<SlimeyPete> yes
<Muzer> Might not be KDE4
<Muzer> I'll have to check that
<JoshOvki> aleXXX: check that your device has a hardware address in ifconfig
<Muzer> Hmm, they all say /KDE3 as if there was an alternative, but I can't find a KDE4 version
<BluesKaj> not impressed with kde4 , terrible on my setup , no maximize, no minimize, noclose buttons on the browsers or apps, for starters.
<aleXXX> JoshOvki: it has
<Muzer> what are you talking about
<Muzer> it has
<Muzer> got the maximise, minimise etc buttons
<SlimeyPete> the window decorator's failing then
<Muzer> that's only in failsafe where it doesn't
<Muzer> that was annoying
<SlimeyPete> BluesKaj: you get further than I do
<SlimeyPete> it doesn't work at all for me
<BluesKaj> awful IMO
<SlimeyPete> worked on Gutsy, ish.
<SlimeyPete> though it was horrible slow and crashed a lot.
<Muzer> Hardy works fine
<JoshOvki> works great for me :)
<Muzer> Maybe gutsy doesn't like it
<Muzer> hardy is designed for it
<BluesKaj> worked better on gusty ...wonder if it has to do with the kdm manager , didn't know which one to choose ...guess i should have done some reading up
<Muzer> It's in the repo for hardy.
<Muzer> KDE4 is
<kkathman> KDE 4 isnt ready
<Muzer> well, KDE4 is new and possibly unstable (I've had no problems), and KDE3.5 is stable
<Muzer> I thought it was ready
<BluesKaj> anyway, gonna dump kde4 fpr now
<Muzer> KDE4.0 final was released in JAn
<ubuntu> sorry,I have a problem with kubuntu installation, it stop at 95%, could you help me?
<ubuntu> seawolf ci sei????sono semenosda!!!!!!se ci se aiutamI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<joern> ubuntu: any messages?
<ubuntu> no no, i have
<ubuntu> done
<ubuntu> thank you......
<joern> okay, have fun ;)
<Phlogi_> adept_manager is the kde default package manager right?
<Phlogi_> i mean in kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> yes, Phlogi_
<ubuntu> ok, by...
<Phlogi_> SlimeyPete: ok thanks
<Phlogi_> what version of ati fglrx comes with hardy?
<Muzer> I dunno
<Muzer> how would I find out for you?
<Muzer> (I have hardy here now)
<SlimeyPete> Phlogi_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xorg-driver-fglrx
<SlimeyPete> bit of a cryptic version number, unfortunately
<Phlogi_> jap... thats not the real driver btw
<aaroncampbell> For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<luci> hola
<luci> es de habla hispana
<luci> hola? alguien me puedo leer?
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<luci> soy algo nueva en todo esto de linux, y me gustaria saber si tengo bien configurado el IRC
<luci> ok
<luci> thanks
<luci> sorry
<frederick_> hello all
<_sourcemaker> is there a apt repositor for vmware player or server in gusty?
<frederick_> any irc channel for joomla or mambo?
<_sourcemaker> SORRY: is there a apt repository for vmware player or server in hardy not gusty?
<__-osh-__> Anyone care to help me find out why I don't have any sound on my new HardyHeron machine?
<JoshOvki> __-osh-__: i would suggest making sure nothing is muted in kmix. a few people have had that problem
<__-osh-__> JoshOvki: Nothing muted that I can see. :-/
<__-osh-__> JoshOvki: Would have been nice if it had been that simple tough.
<JoshOvki> things are hardly ever that simple tho. audio isnt my forta sorry
<pHoeni[X]> what is the pb
<__-osh-__> pHoeni[X]: No sound. And I don't seem to be able to convince the machine otherwise.
<Deepthought> does anyone know a way to permanently hide the chatmember-list in kopete ?   I get tired of having to tick it in the menu averytime after I log in...
<joern> are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<__-osh-__> joern: It works in windows and it did work in Gutsy (or the version before that).
<joern> oh, and did you try whether you have the problem with every program?
<pHoeni[X]> there isn't any tutorials on the official website
<joern> hm, did you also update from kde3 to 4?
<pHoeni[X]> ???
<aaroncampbell> For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<__-osh-__> joern: I've tried kaffeine and amarok. both dead silent.
<aaroncampbell> Also, I have two DVD burners.  I can only burn ONE DVD each, then I have to reboot
<rodrigo__> hola
<__-osh-__> joern: No, kde3 still. no kde4 on this machine.
<frederick_> anyone knows if tablet pc is supported?
<pHoeni[X]> no
<frederick_> i mean the touchscreen
<__-osh-__> pHoeni[X]: Anything you can show me will help.
<pHoeni[X]> i 'm not skilled enpough to teach you anything
<aaroncampbell> If I burn one on each, then close and reopen K3B, it says I have no CD or DVD burners
<pHoeni[X]> moreover I have to confess that my best firned is google
<__-osh-__> I seem to have two soundcards in this machine. One called "Via8237" and one "Audigy2"
<pHoeni[X]> do you ask to your computer any informations about your system
<pHoeni[X]> ???
<joern> __-osh-__: i think someone asked that before, but does lspci prompt your soundcard? well, i think the via chip is a popular onboard-chip, i think it's well supported
<__-osh-__> joern: Yeah, I can see both cards with lspci.
<BluesKaj> lspci should show all pci cards
<__-osh-__> BluesKaj: Yep. It does.
<joern> maybe you should check if alsa is properly installed
<pHoeni[X]> have you check on internet people with the same problem
<BluesKaj> strange my number lock is doing the opposite ...only works when lock is off
<__-osh-__> joern: aptitude sais alsa-base is installed.
<__-osh-__> pHoeni[X]: Yeah, I've done that. Can't seem to find a solution though.
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble trying to get dual monitors working in 8.04 using displayconfig-gtk. Could anyone help me get dual monitors working? I can post my xorg.conf or anything else if need be.
<jonatan> hola
<pHoeni[X]> in fact it's simple you have to change xorg.cong
<jonatan> alguien me puede ayudar a pasarme al canal en español
<Odd-rationale> !es | jonatan
<__-osh-__> !es
<ubotu> jonatan: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pHoeni[X]> make a copy of your original xorg.conf
<pHoeni[X]> then I don't know how to send you my Xconf
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: do you know the application (or daemon or whatever) that takes care of that, sets it on at boot (no matter what bios sez, cause that don' t seem to matter anyhoo... as if noone uses the numberpad; strangem huh ?)   anyway, it' s in the repos, just search for numlock in synaptic and you' ll find it
<BluesKaj> __-osh-__, try this in the console,  asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<__-osh-__> BluesKaj: will do. hang on.
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, i was using the system settings/keyboard&mouse/NumberLock on startup options
<Phoenix92x> pHoeni[X]: so what do I need to do? post my xorg.conf to pastebin?
<Phoenix92x> or were you not talking to me?
<pHoeni[X]> sorry
<BluesKaj> ok thx Deepthought , i'll check synaptic
<xst> Help! I tried upgrading from gutsy to hardy but the upgrader stopped and now I am left with a partially upgraded system. I try restarting the upgrade from an xterm but it won't complete. One out of many error messages is "var/cache/apt/archives/qtpfsgui_1.9.0-1build1_i386.deb
<xst> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<pHoeni[X]> i looking for the tutorial in order to help you
<xst> What to do?
<pHoeni[X]> it's in fact very simple
<Phoenix92x> pHoeni[X],  oh, thank you
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: so there' s already a solution in kde 9eventhough i take it it doesn't work) /
<Phoenix92x> I'm also trying to decide whether to use the open source nv driver or the proprietary nvidia driver, which do you suggest?
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, well itused to work in gutsy
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: guess I got too much used to gnome...
<pHoeni[X]> it's very quick and I was astonished of the simple manipulation
<__-osh-__> BluesKaj: no difference I'm afraid.
<Phoenix92x> pHoeni[X]: that sounds promising =)
<__-osh-__> BluesKaj: Hmm, wait. I'l probably have to restart alsa. Hang on.
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, I installed numlockx
<Deepthought> I' ll try it, cause anxtra piece of soft just for numlock seems like overkill to me; still strange linux switches it off by default, innit ?
<xst> Another error message is "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/qtpfsgui/i18n/lang_de.qm', which is also in package qtpfsgui-data
<xst> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)"
<BluesKaj> yeah, weird
<BluesKaj> gonna relogin
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: you' ll have to reboot for it to work (remember windoze ?)
<pHoeni[X]> i fetch it just a seconde
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: and ?
<pHoeni[X]> do you have any special Graphic card
<Deepthought> BluesKaj:  woikz ?
<Phoenix92x> pHoeni[X], I have an nvidia 7950 GT or GTX if I remember
<BluesKaj> ddin't rurn it on
<BluesKaj> turn
<BluesKaj> gonna reboot
<pHoeni[X]> got it
<pHoeni[X]> http://www.ryxeo.com/index.php/2003/06/01/89-lexique-la-gestion-du-double-ecran-ou-dual-screen
<pHoeni[X]> followed this
<pHoeni[X]> good luck
<Phoenix92x> pHoeni[X], will I be able to follow this without knowing French?
<Phoenix92x> thank you btw
<pHoeni[X]> yeah
<pHoeni[X]> in fact first
<Deepthought> BluesKaj:  and now ?
<pHoeni[X]> you have to make a copy of your original xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> nope, din't turn it on ...back to the same old
<pHoeni[X]> thanks to cp etc...
<pHoeni[X]> then just haeve a look on nVidia paragraph
<Phoenix92x> ok, but the page is in french and I can't read french
<tzd> after I've upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy my vmware workstation won't run, any help on this please?
<pHoeni[X]> however if you have any doubt you can fetch english tutorial
<Phoenix92x> is there a translation available that you know of?
<SlimeyPete> tzd: your kernel will have been upgraded so I expect you'll have to reinstall vmware.
<SlimeyPete> it uses a kernel module.
<pHoeni[X]> sorry about that I forget I wasn't on french chan
<pHoeni[X]> I dunno
<tzd> SlimeyPete: that's what i thought too, just wanted a serious opinion since I'm quite new to vmware :) Thanks! I'll reinstall it and see if it works
<BluesKaj> heh, I managed to capslock defeat cmnd to work in X , wonder if there's a setting that can be changed for numberlock
<Phoenix92x> allright, well I'll give it a shot. Thank you very much =)
<pHoeni[X]> soo=rry about the french
<jarle> I have reinstalled kubuntu 8.04 and have restored /etc/ from a backup. postfix won't work correctly and I suspect the permissions of /etc/postfix/ might have changed. Should they be owned by root, or by some special postfix user?
<bayank> hey wsup ppl
<aaroncampbell> For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<aaroncampbell> Also, I have two DVD burners.  I can only burn ONE DVD each, then I have to reboot.  If I burn one on each, then close and reopen K3B, it says I have no CD or DVD burners
<littlewhite> slaut
<littlewhite> salut
<Muzer> What is the 8.04 alternative to katapult
<Muzer> or isn't there one
<Muzer> because that was really useful
<jojo_> its still there
<joern> Muzer: you are so right^^
<jojo_> or do you use kde4?
<Muzer> I use KDE4
<dwidmann> Muzer: katapult still exists,k use it
<Muzer> It's still there, just not auto-starting
<dwidmann> Muzer: you'll have to use Katapult from KDE3 because it hasn't been ported yet
<Muzer> I'm a noob, how do I autostart things?
<joern> in kde4 i'm using a shortcut to "start program"
<Muzer> Katapuilt does work
<dwidmann> Muzer: ~/.kde4/Autostart
<Muzer> I tried it from Konsole
<Muzer> So I just symlink into that?
<Muzer> OK
<joern> hm, how can i put katapult on "alt+tab"?
<joern> i can't find it in system settings, that's where i could do this in kde3
<dwidmann> joern: get katapult up on screen, then press ctrl+c
<Coggz> having troube again... lol, need help with non-booting laptop. KDE and GNOME are installed, and it is conflicting display managers im pretty sure... help please
<Coggz> oh, 7.10
<Coggz> having troube again... lol, need help with non-booting laptop. KDE and GNOME are installed, and it is conflicting display managers im pretty sure... help please
<Coggz> any active in here?
<Odd-rationale> Coggz: try running: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<Coggz> or kdm?
<Coggz> i want kdm :]
<reldruh> hello. I just installed kubuntu 8.04 and the restricted driver manager doesn't seem to recognize that I have a broadcom card that needs a driver. This worked perfectly in gutsy. Is there any way to tell the driver manager to rescan my computer for things that need drivers?
<nosrednaekim> Coggz: it will give you a choice
<Coggz> ok
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, which is the right choice for kde4 ? kdm or the other one :)
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: try running "kdesudo jockey-kde"?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: there are three kdm-kde4, kdm and gdm.... and they all work pefectly fine
<firephoto> konqueror... the new java that replaced icedtea (that was working). anyone point me in the direction to where the... 'java executable' is hidden today?
<Odd-rationale> It is our turn next in Ubuntu Open Week! (#ubuntu-classroom)
<reldruh> Odd-rationale: I get the same things as before, just an nvidia driver (that's not in use for some reason?) and nothing about a wireless card
<BluesKaj> kdm didn't do much for my kde4 setup ...it was terrible so i dumped it
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: hmm, you can just install it. It is b43-fwcutter. you will need wired connection
<dwidmann> firephoto: probably somewhere in /usr/lib/jvm
<reldruh> Odd-rationale: just installing that package will get the firmware and put it where it needs to be?
<tgreer> sounds like someones had the same issues as me with wireless
<Odd-rationale> bcm43xx-fwcutter has been discontiued...
<firephoto> dwidmann: right, but what package is suppose to install and configure so that I have a 'java'?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: so you didn't like kdm-kde4 either?
<melkart> (Kubuntu 7.10) i installed flashplugin-nonfree, it didnt work (complained about md5 mismatch after download, although file size is correct). then i installed flashplugin from adobe.com myself, works in firefox. then i rebooted. then i started konqueror and encountered a startup-script for flashplugin which complained that some file in /tmp was missing. i answered "skip". now nspluginviewer crashes every time i want to display flash. i
<melkart> deinstalled flashplugin-nonfree but to no avail. what can i do to repair this mess?
<tgreer> for bcm its ndiwsrapper
<BluesKaj> I chose kdm
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: Yes. it will ask you if you wan to download the drivers. say yes. (again, you need wired connection)
<dwidmann> firephoto: should be the openjdk-6-* packages
<BluesKaj> maybe I should retry , dwidmann
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: because I didn't like it .... maybe it's theming related, hard telling
<firephoto> ok, so it's just a broken symlink somewhere... we'll never have the day when we can have the installed java in the path i suppose.
<reldruh> Odd-rationale: there is no package with that name...
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: search for b43
<tgreer> reldruh...bcm wireless card?
<reldruh> Odd-rationale: I did, no results
<reldruh> bcm4311
<martint> I just did "sudo konqueror" and deleted the contects of a folder. is there some way to return it?
<tgreer> reldruh...tbh ndiswrapper...
<TDJACR|Away> http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<tgreer> thats what i had to do to get hardy to pick up my 4328
<reldruh> tgreer: I've had to use that in the past. It's not an experience I want to repeat :-(
<tgreer> reldruh: its the only way for mine, hence why i'm in here....need a hand getting knetwork manager to work with my wificard
<tgreer> so i can actually pick a network to connect to :P
<tgreer> atm it only picks up my wired connection
<reldruh> tgreer: it worked perfectly in gutsy, it's the reason I use kubuntu now :-(
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: did you do an apt-get update?
<reldruh> Odd-rationale: no, fresh install
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: update you package list and search again.
<TDJACR|Away> http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<tgreer> reldruh: how did u get knetworkmanager to pick up the wifi card and not you're ethernet card?
<reldruh> tgreer: my ethernet card works fine, both were working fine in gutsy. I'm on the ethernet now in hardy, trying to get wireless to work in hardy
<tgreer> yeh its hardy i'm in...surprisingly enough, gusty refused to work with my ndiswrapper...
<tgreer> i just cant pick a network now :(
<tgreer> suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: can I see your sources.lst? pastebin
<tgreer> its the only thing i cant get to work in hardy on my macbook pro
<reldruh> tgreer: when I had that problem in gutsy, I fixed it by connecting to a network manually in konsole
<nosrednaekim> tgreer: sorry, i'm in the Open Week session..... as are alot of other support people :)
<tgreer> did knetworkmanager pick it up then?
<tgreer> nosrednaekim: is that meant to be a wind up or something?
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody who has some knowledge about "networkmanager" here?
<reldruh> tgreer: no... I just stopped using the gui tools
<tgreer> :/
<BluesKaj> ok nosrednaekim , I just reinstalled kde4 ...I'll report back in few
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i use hardy and ff3
<reldruh> Odd-rationale: I updated the package list and it's there now. Thank you :-)
<tgreer> i chop and change between 2x WPA/WPA2 networks and an unsecured network...
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody who has some knowledge about "networkmanager" here?
<sven_oostenbrink> knetworkmanager actually managed to become worse between 7.10 and 8.04.. :(
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: np
<Odd-rationale> sven_oostenbrink: what is the problem
<The_ManU_212> the message save file to doesnt work, cant save files is that normal or could it be my old .mozilla which i copied of my old ff version
<_sourcemaker> is there a vmware apt repository in hardy?
<Coggz> still got problems
<Odd-rationale> I really wish konversation had split windows...
<sven_oostenbrink> Odd-rationale> where to start... I have a laptop with a broadcom card (yeah yeah, I know, but 2.6.17 kernel has built in support finally!!) and.. I can not connect to networks < 80% strength..
<Coggz> gdm is not working, neither is kdm
<sven_oostenbrink> then when knetworkmanager connects the first time.. after 10 seconds it disconnects.. I connect again and its ok.. always like this
<Perso> hi, good evening
<Muzer> Hi again
<tgreer> reldruh: can you give me commands to connect to a WPA network?
<sven_oostenbrink> Many times, when I sit right next to an AP from which I have the key, knetworkmanager still asks me for the key
<sven_oostenbrink> Odd-rationale> but now, knetworkmanager will even delete the key from kwallet in those cases, so I have to retype the key every time!
<Coggz> help please... i must access my laptop :[
<sven_oostenbrink> this effectively makes wifi a forgettaboutit for me..
<reldruh> tgreer: I don't know about secured networks, I usually use unsecured ones when I'm having problems. But the commands for that are: sudo ifconfig eth1 down (whatever your wireless connection is should go where eth1 is)
<The_ManU_212> what could be the reason that gimp is english although all other programs are egrman and all locales are german?
<rrr3> kde fails with compiz etc
<reldruh> then do ifconfig to make sure it's down, then take it back up with sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<sven_oostenbrink> Coggz> what seems to be the problem?
<Odd-rationale> sven_oostenbrink: hmm. I never had those problems... Don't think I can help much. Try the forums
<rrr3> sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt... is it just me
<reldruh> do sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "Nameofyournetwork"
<sven_oostenbrink> rrr3> doesnt kubuntu8.04 do compiz for KDE3?
<JaredBuck> hi all, i'm trying to enable administrator mode 8.04 so i can change some time and date settings, i don't see an admin button on the windows I've looked at, can anyone help?
<rrr3> well I use it (this 3d stuff) and it overall works with kde, but sometimes fails
<reldruh> tgreer: then sudo dhclient to get an ip address, assuming the router you're connecting to uses dhcp
<mneptok> JaredBuck: what are you trying to do?
<Coggz> i installed GNOME over kubuntu, now neither will load as the displayh managers wont run
<sven_oostenbrink> rrr3> in any case, used compiz with kde3 on fedora 6, kubuntu 7.04 and 7.10.. there were some flaws, but they were rare and usually predictable
<rrr3> it seem to work better with Gnome, but gnone seem to suck.  event can't choose separate background for each desktop WTF?
<Coggz> sudo spkg-reconfigure gdm won't do it
<tgreer> reldruh: and if its wpa protected, same things?
<sven_oostenbrink> Coggz> gdm and or kdm are available?
<JaredBuck> mneptok: I'm trying to change the date and time settings, the clock shows 24 hour time but i want it to show am/pm because i live in the US.
<ale__> hi, today I've tried to upgrade kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 following the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu. The over the Internet procedure stops at step "6) After the Upgrade Wizard completes the download and verification of the upgrade tool, press the Finish button". Pressing the button should close APM and launch the Distribution Upgrade Tool, but this doesn't happen. Anyone with the same problem?
<Coggz> yes sven_oostenbrink
<mneptok> JaredBuck: right-click the clock
<reldruh> Odd-rationale: huzzah! Working wireless networking!
<JaredBuck> mneptok: okay.
<reldruh> tgreer: there has to be an extra step to put in a passkey
<reldruh> tgreer: I just don't know what it is...
<sven_oostenbrink> Coggz> mmmmm.... which one is configured to run?
<mneptok> JaredBuck: 24h/12h display is set there. and 24h is not a non-American thing. ask anyone in the military. ;)
<tgreer> ok thanks
 * sven_oostenbrink tries to remember where the configuration of kdm or gdm is located..
<tgreer> will report back in 5 after reboot
<JaredBuck> mneptok, i'm using the kde4 version of kde though.
<Coggz> was kdm, now im trying gdm
<Coggz> neither work
<mneptok> JaredBuck: ah! OK.
<sven_oostenbrink> Coggz> try google on that one, but my guess would be that the confirugation of X is a bit messy
<Odd-rationale> reldruh: Great!
<Coggz> ok, it was working 10mins ago
<sven_oostenbrink> Coggz> what you also could try is dump gnome
<sven_oostenbrink> Coggz>  or better, do a reinstall of KDM
<mneptok> JaredBuck: not too much experience with KDE4 yet. that will change as my girlfriend switched from KDE3.5 last night.
<JaredBuck> mneptok: yeah. so i don't see any area to set 24h/12h time. i think it has to be done from the computer adminstration area of system settings in the date/time area. i'm trying to enable admin mode so i can fix that.
<Coggz> how do i reconfigure xorg.conf?
<Muzer> Or a reinstall of (k)ubuntu :p
<Coggz> sudo dpkg...
<nosrednaekim> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Coggz> i know what happened
<Odd-rationale> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<reldruh> mneptok: if you're trying to change the 24/12 hour time display you need to go to system settings, regional and languagea, the time and dates tab and then put a p where the first capital H is in time format
<BluesKaj> weird , still max or minimixze or close buttons on the apps
<BluesKaj> no
<nosrednaekim> reldruh: I shall have to remember that one :)
<reldruh> mneptok: that sets the system way of displaying the time, if that's what you're tryign to do
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: in KDE4?
<BluesKaj> yup
<reldruh> nosrednaekim: it comes in handy :-)
<BluesKaj> can't mave the apps around on the scrn either
<Muzer> If I install the official legacy NVIDIA drivers for my card (from the repos, nvidia-glx-legacy I think) I get a segmentation error when I try to configure it, and if I configure manually (change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf) it goes at 800x600 max.
<BluesKaj> move
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: is it trying to start compiz?
<JaredBuck> mneptok: ah, i found it.  you can change it through the regional/language settings. under date and time there's a drop down box for time and date format :)
<Coggz> fixed
<BluesKaj> compiz not installed
<Muzer> Also, I get a segmentation fault w
<Muzer> hen running FCEU
<Coggz> i pissed around with video drivers... lolo
<Muzer> from the repos.
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: Are those "Window Decorations" or "Widgets"?
<Coggz> Muzer: in 8.04?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: so Kwin 4 is crashing... ok erase your .kde4/share/config/kwinrc
<Perso> hello. The little problem I've got is that once I press restart i get a black screen and noting happens
<BluesKaj> no just my regular apps , jhutchins_wk
<Coggz> Muzer: i think i have the same problem
<Muzer> Coggz: I haven't tried it yet, but it happened in 7.10
<Coggz> oh
<Muzer> Coggz: I'll have to try again
<Coggz> Nvidia Geforce 4?
<Muzer> GeForce 2 Ti
<Coggz> yes, similar to mine
<Muzer> I think it affects all NVIDIA-Legacy cards
<Muzer> also, OpenGL won't work
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: Well, I know that those elements are what change when the compiz window_decorations modules are run, and if one crashes, you don't have them, so I'm thinking that kde calls them something similar and has a similar mechanism of generating common ones.
<Muzer> That's why I was trying to install those drivers
<Muzer> The thing is, when I had 6.10, X gave me a BSOD when starting up after installing
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i did a completely fresh install of hardy on the laptop
<Coggz> Muzer: compiz seems to work on GNOME 8.04, but gl im not sure
<Muzer> so I've not had much luck with those drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> debating whether to do the same here
<BluesKaj> jhutchins ,I'm seartching for the run command box
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Muzer> I'm not on the right PC ATM, I'll try opengl tomorrow, then reinstalling nvidia-glx-legacy if that doesn't work (and manually reconfiguring X, I think the automatic tool is broken or something)
<Coggz> BluesKaj: <alt>+<F2>
<Coggz> Muzer: same
<Riddell> Kubuntu talk in #ubuntu-classroom going on
<Coggz> chatting on tablet, using laptop, wathcing desktop
<BluesKaj> yeah Coggz , i just did that , thx ...a bit confused here , not thinking
<ale__> hi, today I've tried to upgrade kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 following the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu. The over the Internet procedure stops at step "6) After the Upgrade Wizard completes the download and verification of the upgrade tool, press the Finish button". Pressing the button should close APM and launch the Distribution Upgrade Tool, but this doesn't happen. Anyone with the same problem?
<BluesKaj> ok jhutchins_wk, the .kde4/share/config/kwinrc file is wiped clean , now relogin or... ?
<Muzer> ale__: Worked fine for me. I had problems with 6.10 to 7.04, however
<Muzer> Try using the alternative CD methof
<Muzer> *method
<Muzer> if you have a CD-R(W) to sparwe
<Muzer> *spare
<Muzer> I hate laptops :p
<Muzer> .
<ale__> thanks muzer, I installed feisty and gutsy with the alternate and had some problems. I think I'll have to do the same for hardy...
<tgreer> hi again all
<psyco> anyone know how to add a line in grub bootloader?
<tgreer> reldruh: computer says no....probs cos it need wpa key
<reldruh> tgreer: probably, I just don't know how to do it. I turn off any kind of authentication when I'm having wireless problems :-(
<tgreer> heh there's always that
<reldruh> tgreer: it seems to help. You said knetworkmanager isn't working for you?
<tgreer> correct
<tgreer> it wont detect my wireless card
<reldruh> tgreer: and you're using ndiswrapper?
<tgreer> and when i try to disable my ethernet card it moans about the default gateway ip being invalid...
<tgreer> reldruh: yup
<reldruh> tgreer: and you have a broadcom card?
<tgreer> thats the only way for the 4328(rev 05)
<Muzer> I hate ndiswe
<Muzer> ndiswrapper
<tgreer> Muzer: ditter
<tgreer> *ditto
<reldruh> Muzer: me too :-(
<Muzer> You have to restart the computer if you want to connect to a dr
<Odd-rationale> I havent had a wireless card stump me yet... :)
<Muzer> different network
<reldruh> tgreer: I have a 4311 and installing b43-fwcutter made it jsut work
<Muzer> I hate laptops :p
<reldruh> tgreer: I don't know the specific differences between our two cards, but did you try that?
<Muzer> Or remove the card
<reldruh> Muzer: wireless is wonderful :-)
<tgreer> i've looked about it
<reldruh> and not all of us have the good fortune to pick our cards :-0
<reldruh> :-)
<Muzer> I now have a Japanese belkin USB which doesn't work on Windows but works on linux fine
<Muzer> and works like a dream with my laptop's xubuntu
<tgreer> but from what i've read its ndiswrapper or nothing
<david_> I can't find any way to configure printers in kubuntu hardy.
<Muzer> But my main PC has always been fine with my belkin pci
<Muzer> I think it's something like system --> printers
<david_> Only see one printer config but it's only about 5 check boxes
<Muzer> not sure
<reldruh> tgreer: give it a shot? You've got nothing right now
<david_> nothing in general or advanced system settings
<tgreer> reldruh: i will tomorrow @ uni i'm 'studying' to please the parents so cant exactly be tinkering with kubuntu
<Muzer> ndiswrapper is a last resort, but if you have to do it, it's better than nothing
<Muzer> Or import a cheap japanese USB adaptor.
<coreymon77> actually
<BluesKaj> wow, what a mess ! kde3.5.9 to the rescue :)
<coreymon77> if we are talking about desktop pci cards here
<Muzer> Like my buffalo wli-usb-ks11g
<tgreer> Muzer: i can see the card in Network in System Preference Panel
<BluesKaj> whew
<tgreer> but knetworkmanager wont pick it up
<coreymon77> are we talking about desktop pci cards?
<Muzer> I could as well
<Muzer> but it didn't work
<tgreer> coreymon77: laptop mini pci
<jhutchins_wk> Broadcom 43xx cards can be a real bear.  There's native bcm43xx driver, which is transitioning to the new bcm module, and where the firmware files need to be is not consistent for any two of the three solutions.
<coreymon77> ahh
<Muzer> it just said connecting... and didn't connect
<Muzer> !w mini PCI
<Muzer> oh, the wikipedia bot isn't here
<coreymon77> Muzer: i got news for you, knetworkmanaher is the worst piece of arse ever
<coreymon77> just use iwconfig
<Muzer> Wifi-radar is also good
<tgreer> er
<Muzer> And yes, knetworkmanager is crap
<tgreer> apt-get install wifi-radar?
<Muzer> yes
<coreymon77> i just use kwifimanager, and iwconfig
<tgreer> awesome
<tgreer> will give it a bash later
<david_> Please anyeone can help me configure printers I'm in a little hurry
<david_> there is no system-setings option like b4
<Muzer> Is knetworkmanager the one not in kubuntu 6.10, and in 7.10, but not 8.04 (I think)?
<coreymon77> david_: hp printer?
<Muzer> knetworkmanager didn't pick up mine either
<Muzer> I had to use the old one from 6.10
<Muzer> worked fine
<BluesKaj> kde4 provides no way closing apps such as system settings ...all the max , min and close buttons are still mssing on everything including browsers and applications
<david_> no dell laser
<Muzer> that's odd
<david_> coreymon77 ^
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> david_: cause hp printers have their own manager utility
<Muzer> ..
<BluesKaj> kde4 is nice eye candy but totally useless to me :/
<david_> coreymon77 yes I found that.
<Muzer> It works like a dream with me
<guest> I enabled desktop effects but then my screen went blank. How can I disable desktop effects again from terminal?
<Muzer> I had to do that
<Muzer> it's the systemconfig, guys
<david_> I'm using kde4 with hardy
<Muzer> can anyone remember it or will I have to google it again?
<BluesKaj> Muzer, i din't ask if it worked for you ... as if that's gonna help anyone else :)
<Muzer> OK, I can't find it
<Muzer> what is the full path in kde4 for the system settings so I can google it?
<nosrednaekim>  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings
<Muzer> guest: What he said ^^
<Muzer> type that inro konsole
<guest> Muzer: But I use kde3
<guest> Not kde4
<Muzer> oh
<Muzer> lol
<Muzer> sorry
<nosrednaekim>  /usr/bin/systemsettings them
<guest> But I can't run it from my account as the screen is blank...
<Muzer> Use the failsafwe
<Muzer> *failsafe
<Muzer> It's in the menu somewhere on the login screen
<Muzer> there will be the option of KDE or failsafe
<Muzer> choose failsafe then login, and type the command
<guest> Muzer: Where do I disable desktop effects from system settings?
<JoshOvki> guest: System Settings > Desktop
<tgreer> how do you add a panel to the System Settings?
<guest> JoshOvki: tried that. Maybe I'm blind but I can't see any desktop effect button there
<chris__> tgreer: i don't think you can
<tgreer> :(
<tgreer> ubuntu hlp ftl :(
<chris__> the system settings has a prescribed set of functions
<tgreer> handy..
<chris__> tgreer: what did you want to add to it?
<tgreer> chris__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#head-c0f8e103a33dc32cc89664a81513c2497d44b336
<chris__> tgreer: i'm not sure i follow
<tgreer> it says
<chris__> you've installed ubuntu on a mac?
<tgreer> Right Click in the main panel menu and 'Add to Panel...' the 'Hardware Sensors Monitor', then right click on Hardware Sensors Monitor applet and go to 'Preferences' > 'Sensors' and Enable > 'hddtemp' > '/dev/sda', and also Disable > 'libsensors' > temp2 to temp11 .
<tgreer> kubuntu
<tgreer> mabook pro
<tgreer> yeh
<tgreer> the one i'm sitting on and fighting with wireless
<chris__> you might want to try the ubuntu-specific irc...this is for kde, and i'm not to swift with gnome
<tgreer> i'm usin kde
<chris__> oh, ok
<tgreer> am just wondering if its compatible with kde
<TDJACR|Away> http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<TDJACR|Away> http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<chris__> i don't think any of the sensors for gnome are
<TDJACR|Away> Please look at that link ^^
<tgreer> also: i followed some instructions and apparently some modules should be running at artup up but are showing as not running...
<chris__> tgreer: which services? are they installed?
<tgreer> well applesmc tho i cant find it on the system
<tgreer> pommad is one
<Makuseru> Hi, in Konqueror, it organizes alphabetically, but it includes Uppercase and Lowercase as different things, so all my files that are named uppercase come first, then after a-z in uppercase it does a-z in lowercase, how do i make it just do a-z and ignore case?
<joern> hm, how can i stop kde creating directories like "Music" in my home dir everytime it starts up?
<chris__> Makuseru: you can't...unix and variants view upper case and lower case as different becuase they're different ascii codes
<chris__> Makuseru: you'd have to rename your files...just change the starting letter
<Makuseru> chris__: this wasnt a problem before i upgraded to 8.04
<chris__> Makuseru: are you using dolphin or konqueror for file browsing?
<aaroncampbell> For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<aaroncampbell> Also, I have two DVD burners.  I can only burn ONE DVD each, then I have to reboot.  If I burn one on each, then close and reopen K3B, it says I have no CD or DVD burners
<BluesKaj> ok,  got some stuff working in kde4 after enabling std effects in the Desktop effects Manager ...at leasT I can close minimize and maximize apps now
<Muzer> I hate dolphin, is there an easy way without breaking anything or causing KDE4 to mess up, to switch to Konqeror?
<Makuseru> chris__: konqueror
<jussio1> !dolphin
<jussio1> oh, oops
<nosrednaekim> !dolphin
<jussio1> bots not here
<jussio1> [00:00:30] <ubot5> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<chris__> for me, dolphin ignores case, but konqueror doesn't
<chris__> i'm not sure what the answer is
<jussio1> Muzer: ^^
<TDJACR|Away> Can someone explain why when I start KDE the kicker dies, I restart it in a terminal and see http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<Muzer> Thanks, jussio1
<jussio1> :)
<chris__> Makuseru: sorry, but i don't know what the answer is. I can't find any settings to change the case recognition
<chris__> someone else may know
<j0ure> hi all
<chris__> hi jOure
<j0ure> I'm trying kubuntu hardy with kde4, when I apt-get install new software they don't are visibile in the menu K, how can I refresh it?
<nosrednaekim> joern: that i'm not sure.
<Muzer> Are you sure they are programs that are supposed to show up in the menu?
<chris__> in kde3, you can right-click on the k button, and edit the menu
<Muzer> I haven't tried installing new software yet
<chris__> note sure about kde4
<chris__> this is why i'm not moving to kde4 yet...so many things to readjust to
<nosrednaekim> Muzer: yeah.. but changes only get applied on restart fo kde4
<TDJACR|Away> that sucks
<tgreer> hmm wifirouter picks it up
<TDJACR|Away> oops
<tgreer> if i use ndiswrapper...what driver should i use for wpa?
<TDJACR|Away> Can someone explain why when I start KDE the kicker dies, I restart it in a terminal and see http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<j0ure> chris__, in kde3 when I install new softwares they are visibile in the K menu in auto, in kde4 no
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: Sorry. I was talking to someone else... Just saws you post. Which meeting are you talking about? and how would one go about that?
<chris__> j0ure: i haven't had that problem. any time i make a change in the menu in kde3, it shows in kde4
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: there is a Kubuntu meeting agendas... and I think they are having a meeting this saturday
<_sourcemaker> is there any way to install vmware-server via apt???!!! I can't find the right repository...
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: how would one go about suggesting Shaman on the meeting? Just show up?
<TDJACR|Away> _sourcemaker: VirtualBox is better
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: and add it to the agenda
<_sourcemaker> TDJACR|Away: I can't use Virtualbox... ia have a vmware image
<_sourcemaker> TDJACR|Away: and NO... it's splittet using scsi....!
<_sourcemaker> TDJACR|Away: so virtualbox is not working :-)
<jhutchins_wk> _sourcemaker: I don't believe you can do that, possibly due to licensing.
<jhutchins_wk> _sourcemaker: I think there are parts of it that you have to build on the target box so the kernel matches.
<j0ure> I'm trying kubuntu hardy with kde4, when I apt-get install new software they don't are visibile in the menu K, how can I refresh it?
<_sourcemaker> jhutchins_wk: in gusty... everythink was working well
<_sourcemaker> jhutchins_wk: vmware-workstation would also be fine for me.... but that's also not in apt
<Berzerker> how do I change the name of my / disk
<Berzerker> it says 44G Media
<_sourcemaker> jhutchins_wk: I am searching the repository... but I can only find manual installation guides
<jhutchins_wk> :v virtualbox
<jhutchins_wk> !info virtualbox
<KR-data> is it safe to upgrade from kde3 to 4, or is there something special I have to know before I just hit: sudo aptitude install kde4?
<_sourcemaker> jhutchins_wk:  please not... don't show my virtualbx...
<jhutchins_wk> Hm, bot is MIA.
<JoshOvki> !test
<Berzerker> KR-data: KDE4 doesn't replace KDE3
<Berzerker> KR-data: You can install it and use one or the other.
<TDJACR|Away> Can someone explain why when I start KDE the kicker dies, I restart it in a terminal and see http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<Berzerker> KR-data: If you don't like it, log out and swtich Session Type
<Perso> is working the automount (for hard drives) in-built system?
<KR-data> then it's perfectly safe to install the kde4 package?
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> it doesn't touch anything dealing with KDE3
<KR-data> ok, what about kubuntu-kde4-desktop? I saw someone using that one. Any particular reason for that?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-kde4-desktop is better
<Berzerker> KR-data: sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime
<KR-data> so it's kind of a metapackage to save me for doing some work, correct?
<TDJACR|Away> My kicker is broken....
<Berzerker> yes
<KR-data> it sounds just like the solution for me :) thanks a lot
<Berzerker> np
<KR-data> btw. when at it, is there any reason to use apt-get over aptitude?
<Berzerker> nope
<Berzerker> preference
<Berzerker> I like apt-get
<Berzerker> eaiser, aptitude tends to get extra i's or t's
<TDJACR|Away> Berzerker: any ideas on http://paste.cluenet.org/736  after starting teh kicker?
<Berzerker> nope
<Berzerker> I don't know what linux is, sorry.
<KR-data> ok hehe, well I just seen a lot of people using both and the only difference I've seen is that aptitude seems to remove unused packages
<Berzerker> kidding, but no I don't, sorry.
<Muzer> apt-get doesn't have search
<Muzer> aptitude removes packages automatically (bad in my case)
<Muzer> so I use aptitude for search
<Muzer> and apt-get for install/remove
<KR-data> ok, how do I determine the "right" packages to remove?
<Berzerker> TDJACR|Away: do you have KIMA installed?
<Berzerker> TDJACR|Away: shows CPU frequency
<KR-data> and does it do the "right" choices?
<Berzerker> KR-data: whatever you choose to remove will remove that and things it installed when you installed the pckage
<TDJACR|Away> Berzerker: Why?
<Berzerker> TDJACR|Away: Some one on a forums had the same problem, uninstalled it and kicker worked agian
<TDJACR|Away> Let me look.
<KR-data> I am to understand if I install package a and it depends on b and c, then if I remove a, b and c will be removed?
<andre> whats the deal?
<SlimeyPete> KR-data: no, only a will.
<andre> anyone here?
<andre> k
<SlimeyPete> KR-data: but apt-get autoremove will remove the rest
<andre> i just upgraded and it seems a bad deal - are others feeling this?
<KR-data> SlimeyPete, ok, but then I'm still confused on how aptitude "know" what to remove
<TDJACR|Away> Berzerker: What version do you run?
<SlimeyPete> KR-data: it keeps a database of package dependencies
<TDJACR|Away> KR-data: Unused libs
<andre> it 8.04 now I guess
<SlimeyPete> and it knows what you've installed
<SlimeyPete> andre: I'm not hugely impressed myself, but it's ok on the whole
<KR-data> but then isn't it the same as apt-get autoremove
<KR-data> TDJACR|Away, unused libs? Isn't that dependencies that don't exist any more?
<gekkoo> does anybody use kooldock?
<TDJACR|Away> KR-data: too busy atm, need to fix this
<KR-data> ok, sorry
<SlimeyPete> gekkoo: yeah, I do
<gekkoo> SlimeyPete: cool. do you also use the taskbar feature of it?
<SlimeyPete> yep
<tatter1> if Iii try in terminal sudo dhclient wlan0  I  recieve no dhcp   offers,,,,, yet knetwork manager can see wireless APs and receive a dhcp offer, so whhhat is          knetwork mamager doing that sudo dhclient is    not?
<KR-data> kooldock? Something worth having a look at, or?
<gekkoo> how do you handle it with kopete or similar programs, where you usually see on the kicker taskbar a blinking task if somebody writes you a message. or do you have kooldocker always visible?
<SlimeyPete> gekkoo: I just check every so often to be honest
<SlimeyPete> I don't think it includes any way to deal with that
<gekkoo> SlimeyPete: ah, ok. because i was looking for a way not to check often :)
<TDJACR|Away> Kicker is borked
<nosrednaekim> gekkoo: you can have kopete have other ways of reminding you...
<nosrednaekim> popup, etc
<gekkoo> SlimeyPete: one of my friends has a similar dock application for gnome and he uses some kind of script if somebody writes him a message the bar hides/unhides a few times...was pretty cool
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: remove your kicker config
<gekkoo> nosrednaekim: yea, I'll check for that
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: Where, see MAc
<TDJACR|Away> oops
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<tatter1> I could connect to an open wireless using dhclient but in hardy it will not connect using this method, knetwork manager works ok though and connects no problem what is it doing other than using the dhclient script??
<andre> My Azureus is acting erratic since the upgrade.  What to do?
<TDJACR|Away> Error^
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: .kde/share/config/kickerrc
<psyco> Sweet jebus. Can someone please help me install java runtime environment for hardy heron? I can't get it and I am really frustrated XD
<andre> Also, has anyone been dealing with this firefox 3 beta?
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: thats a normal error
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: sure you didn't just set kicker to autohide?
<nosrednaekim> andre: I just use konqueror4
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: It is autohiding, but it doesn't come back up
<TDJACR|Away> Andre: I use it
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: erase the config then... I said where it was above ^^
<TDJACR|Away> :D
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: Thank you, why'd it die?
<nosrednaekim> bad config... IDK.... :)
<nosrednaekim> I've seen it happen now and then
<aaroncampbell> For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<aaroncampbell> Also, I have two DVD burners.  I can only burn ONE DVD each, then I have to reboot.  If I burn one on each, then close and reopen K3B, it says I have no CD or DVD burners
<nosrednaekim> aaroncampbell: make sure kded is running
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: A new error :'(
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: The specified library Kicker could not be found. Library files for "kcm_kicker.la" not found in paths. (Config)
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: ok....... odd
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: The system settings link in the K menu is also gone
<nosrednaekim> did you try uninstalling kicker?
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: Once
<nosrednaekim> erasing a config should NOT have done that :)
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: better try installing it again :P
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: I did, still doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: oh...wow....uhh..... how's kde4 lookin to you :P
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: I hate 4, I use 3
<TDJACR|Away> 4 looks like Aero
<aaroncampbell> nosrednaekim: ps aux | grep -i kded shows: 1000      7208  0.1  0.4  41756 15576 ?        S    09:11   0:34 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup
<Berzerker> package for glib-2.0?
<psyco> where can I get ccsm??
<nosrednaekim> aaroncampbell: ok... go into systemsettings->advanced->services manager and make sure everything there is checked on
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<nosrednaekim> psyco: package name is "compizconfig-control-center
<nosrednaekim> *compizconfig-settings-manager
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<aaroncampbell> nosrednaekim: not EVERYTHING right?
<psyco> nosrednaekim: Ty
<nosrednaekim> aaroncampbell: in service manager? yes
<nosrednaekim> not system services...
<aaroncampbell> nosrednaekim: My bad
<ubuntu__> helo evry body
<ubuntu__> i need help pease
<ubuntu__> its the first time i use linux
<aaroncampbell> nosrednaekim: I'm trying, but it seems to have frozen system settings when I clicked that.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: whats the problem?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> o i said that already
<ubuntu__> and u need help
<kanniball> hi!
<ubuntu__> i have downloaded kubuntu but i cant install it in the hard drive
<ubuntu__> and i have evdo connection
<ubuntu__> pcmca evdo cdma
<FuriousGeorge> i got a kubuntu boot cd, which would hang after the "Mounting /" (or something.  the second thing displayed in the bootsplash), it kicks me back to the "uncompressing linux kernel" where it remains hung.  this same cd just worked on another PC, so i dont think its the media.  im thinking its a known issue with the new intel mbs with the socket for quad core
<ubuntu__> i cant connect it to my laptop
<FuriousGeorge> or rather im, im thinking its an issue with the new mbs, and hoping its a known one
<FuriousGeorge> this is one of them quad cores
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: you can't install it becuase of the network?
<FuriousGeorge> perhaps i there is a boot option
<FuriousGeorge> actually im in the wrong room, the cd is ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> FuriousGeorge: try "noacpi"
<nosrednaekim> :)
<FuriousGeorge> was just thinking that, thanks
<jhutchins_wk> FuriousGeorge: You may need to try the alternate install CD.
<nosrednaekim> things like that don't matter :)
<jhutchins_wk> FuriousGeorge: Yeah, noacpi, noapic, vga=normal
<psyco> Hmm
<FuriousGeorge> that boot menu was so nice i didnt realize it was grub
<psyco> why is my printer gone from the printer drivers, it used to be there....
<jhutchins_wk> psyco: Because "newer" != "better".
<FuriousGeorge> jhutchins_wk: one of those or a combination is bound to work.  im not by the thing now, but ill let you guys know one way or another
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: Thanks for your help, I fixed it :DD
<nosrednaekim> TDJACR|Away: what'd you do?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, how do i add my fav app icons to the panel, this dumb kde4 widgets thing keeps getting in the way
<psyco> jhutchins_wk: loool XD
<TDJACR|Away> nosrednaekim: Login/out
<TDJACR|Away> other way :P
<psyco> jhutchins_wk: what should I choose instead?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: use kickoff, and right click on the application, it will have to option to add it to the panel
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> thx
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, I have looked every where and I need to print from a guest OS to the host OS in vmware... anybody can tell me how to do this?
<ubuntu__> is there any personne speak frenah here
<ubuntu__> i need gtran 6210 driver
<ubuntu__> zhere can i get it
<_myrtille_> french?
<_myrtille_> !fr |ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> yes
<nosrednaekim> gundam_rx78nt1: print to ghost script and transfer the file
<phoenixz> Hi there.. Friend of mine just upgraded 7.10 > 8.04 but ever since his compiz stopped working. There is no window decorator anymore when he starts compiz... Tried starting emerald --replace from command line, but it just hangs.. direct rendering checks okay.. Any idea on how to fix this?
<phoenixz> reinstall won't work either
<_myrtille_> ubuntu__ join #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu__> je veux bien le driver de mon modem evdo cdma
<ubuntu__> compatible avec linux
<ubuntu__> ke doit je faire
<genii> ubuntu__: Anglais ici
<skapin_> =>ubuntu-fr
<_myrtille_> on ne parle pas francais ici ;) Pour parler francais passe sur #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu__> ok merci infiniment
<ubuntu__> pas de driver compatible avec linux ke doi je faire
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: is it an nvidia?
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim> intel 945
<phoenixz> but AFAIK there is no direct rendering problem...
<phoenixz> plus, it worked flawlessly on 7.10
<nosrednaekim> run "compiz --replace"from the command line and pastein the output
<psyco> FFS
<psyco> Someone help me get java to work .....
<psyco> AGH
<ubuntu__> i need gtran 6210 driver a there any person zho cqn help me
<nosrednaekim> psyco: get rid of the OSE and install the real sun java
<psyco> java-runtime environment, firefox wont register it
<psyco> nosrednaekim: OSE?
<nosrednaekim> the "iced tea" version
<nosrednaekim> that comes with kubuntu-restricted-extras
<psyco> I think I did...
<psyco> I installed: (sec)
<ubuntu__>  i need gtran 6210 driver a there any person zho cqn help me please
<mid5> nosrednaekim, its me, phoenixz on the computer of the person with compiz problems..  http://rafb.net/p/R7f5zP17.html
<psyco> I installed: sun-java5-jre
<mid5> nosrednaekim, there is the output of compiz --replace
<psyco> and plugin,
<nosrednaekim> thanks mid5
<nosrednaekim> psyco: oh.. ok
<ubuntu__> no person hav any idea to solve the probleme
<nosrednaekim> mid5: ok... you sure you have direct rendering?
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<psyco> nosrednaekim: Yeah its so weird, Do I have to reboot or something>?
<nosrednaekim> psyco: no... are you sure the iced tea version is removed?
<psyco> Yes
<mid5> mid5, yeah, glxinfo says so, glxgears shows nice FPS
<psyco> nosrednaekim: oops found some more iced tea p[ackages
<nosrednaekim> mid5: ok, i'm not familiar with Intels..but your problem is certainly this line -- compiz: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<nosrednaekim> mid5: ask in #compiz-fusion
<taghastien007> i neeed help pease who can solve the probleme of gtran 6210 fo evdo cdma internet connection and i have a proble of hdd lock can u help me please
<psyco> nosrednaekim: ok I deleted them, still nothing
<nosrednaekim> psyco: you may have to logout.
<psyco> I'll try
<nosrednaekim> what are you trying to run anyway>
<psyco> A stock ticker
<taghastien007> no person have any idea loll
<Odd-rationale> How do I get FLAC using konq audiocd:/ feature? like in the screen shot in this tutorial: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/audio-cd.html
<psyco> brb relog
<mid5> nosrednaekim, okay, thanks!
<taghastien007> HDD LOCKED in the demarrage are there any solution
<sean_> RWAR still nothing
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat
<psyco> *rwar, now I am psyco :P
<nosrednaekim> :)
<jhutchins_wk> !fr | taghastien007
<psyco> but yeah, no luck
<jhutchins_wk> Shoot, no bot, I forgot.
<taghastien007> no way to solve the brobleme
<taghastien007> i have bouth an external box but no thing
<jhutchins_wk> taghastien007: It sounds like you have some unusual hardware.
<nosrednaekim> taghastien007: #kubuntu-fr
<psyco> What happedn to kubotu?
<psyco> *ibitu
<psyco> **ubotu
<JoshOvki> *ubotu
<jhutchins_wk> ubotu - not in today.
<psyco> He was my best friend
<BluesKaj> I have a greyed out icon in my taslkbar that just won't go away , quitting doen't do anything , it just sits there
<JoshOvki> jussi01 killed it :P (i dont think he did but thats who i blame anyway)
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: dcop kicker kicker restart
<psyco> dang
<taghastien007> hoz cqn i regester to this
<taghastien007> how can i register to send private msg
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, error message:  call failed
<nosrednaekim> !register
<taghastien007> yes
<nosrednaekim> oh.. dumb bot!
<nosrednaekim> err
<nosrednaekim> :)
<gene> question for video guru's, currently running 6.06LTS with nvidia GForce2 5200 card, using vesa driver
<taghastien007> can
<gene> but its slow, wold like to try nv driver, what do I need to install to try it?
<taghastien007> HDD LOCKED and i have forgotten the password is there any solution
<taghastien007> HDD LOCKED and i have forgotten the password is there any solution
<psyco> nosrednaekim: I tried java in Konqueror, I enable it and then it gets stuck on loading applet
<taghastien007> HDD LOCKED and i have forgotten the password is there any solution
<psyco> also, java -version get me 1.5.0
<Jucato> taghastien007: please be patient. do not repeat your question again and again
<nosrednaekim> gene: no need to install it, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the vesa to nv
<MrJoey> taghastien007> Can you boot in through a live CD?
<psyco> What is the command to delete : sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<theunixgeek> I installed the semantik package, but the program is nowhere to be found.
<Nakkel> How do I prevent randr from borking my dualhead config on logon? I have custom xorg.conf and it works as dualhead right until I log into my KDE session.
<Perso> what happens with FUSE that doesn't allow me to do what I used to do in the past?
<Perso> :S
<MrJoey> Do that, learn how to mount your locked partition (e.g. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt), and read up on how to reset the password.
<nosrednaekim> psyco: sudo apt-get purge packagenames
<taghastien007> yes thas i m doing but i must extract the hdd from the laptop
<Jucato> theunixgeek: can you try running it from the command line?
<theunixgeek> Jucato: tried, doesn
<theunixgeek> 't work
<wilsonfrisk> taghastien007: get an hdd unlock program, works with most drives.  need a: drive
<psyco> Ty
<Jucato> theunixgeek: how did you install it?
<theunixgeek> Jucato: sudo apt-get install semantik
<MrJoey> taghastien007> Your laptop doesn't have a CD drive?
<gene> when I do that, my monitor says the sych is out of range, its a Samsung SynchMaster 763MB
<gene> sych/synch
<MrJoey> Do you mean you forgot your Unix password, or your BIOS password?
<taghastien007> i tried this hddunlock but how can i use it
<taghastien007> it is not capable to detect usb hdd
<wilsonfrisk> need 3.5 disk
<wilsonfrisk> oh i don't know about external
<taghastien007> bios paasszord
<wilsonfrisk> I would think it would work the same, but you would have to set external as default drive
<Jucato> theunixgeek: oh it's a kde4 app. it installs in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/
<theunixgeek> Jucato: thanks :D
<dsmith_> hoe does one remove linux kernels?
<dsmith_> I had one show up that says server
<dsmith_> which is odd
<taghastien007> i have cd drive
<Perso> what's wrong with this line on the fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8591/
<theunixgeek> Jucato: thanks a bunch! :D
<Perso> I think it used to work in the past
<wilsonfrisk> cant use cd drive.  need 3.5 inch disk
<Jucato> dsmith_: just uninstall it like any other package. from Adept Manager or using apt-get
<dsmith_> hmmmmm.... that easy?>
<dsmith_> ok
<wilsonfrisk> I don't know I would look into the xbox hackers documentation as they are expert with this
<taghastien007> mrjoey it seems that u can help me
 * dsmith_ has never done it before
<Jucato> dsmith_: just make sure you are removing the correct version of the kernel:)
<Jucato> (and not the version you are currently using)
<dsmith_> Jucato: hahaa, I already am aware of that
<dsmith_> I did not know you can do it from adept, sweet
<dsmith_> thanks
<wilsonfrisk> dont remove kernal it will fuck something up i promise
<wilsonfrisk> maybe not from adept though
<wilsonfrisk> it won't let you
<dsmith_> this is a server kernel
<dsmith_> i am on generic now
<wilsonfrisk> why did you install it?
<dsmith_> I didn't
<dsmith_> upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: what are you talking about?
<BluesKaj> bah , KDE4 is too much like a comic book for my taste , unecessarily complicated panel and desktop settings that don't work very well on my setup
<taghastien007> so no persom can help anymore
<wilsonfrisk> it installed itself? it is ai?
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> blues
<psyco> nosrednaekim: If I installed 2 versions of java (6&5) could that be a problem
<dsmith_> BluesKaj: I dont like kde either
<dsmith_> er....kde4
<MrJoey> infidel!  He must die!
<MrJoey> :)
<MrJoey> jk
<dsmith_> Jucato: remove or purge?
<BluesKaj> yup, dsmith_ uninstalling as we speak
<Jucato> dsmith_: your choice
<MrJoey> taghastien007 > If it's a relatively new computer, you might be able to call the manufacturer and ask for a generic password.
<dsmith_> heh, I love choice! yay
<wilsonfrisk> remove.  dont purge
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: do not PM me. I asked you a question in here. I am asking what are you talking about not removing kernels from adept
<MrJoey> Otherwise, you'll have to unscrew a bunch of stuff.
<MrJoey> If you're lucky, one of the software-based unlockers may work.
<BluesKaj> silly stuff on there ..widgets ...who gives a care about propellerhead stuff like that
 * Jucato sighs
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: if you did not PM me, why are words red?
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: because I mentioned your name in the sentence
<MrJoey> taghastien007> Check this out:  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
<wilsonfrisk> Right
<Jucato> Konversation (and most IRC programs) will color the sentence red if your nick is mentioned in it. I didn't PM you
<wilsonfrisk> I didn't know you could uninstall kernals from adept
<taghastien007> thy told me that i must bouth a nez hdd its more expansive than i bouth an ather laptop
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: fair enough.  I am new to graphic irc.
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: you can. and it won't f*ck anything up as long as you don't remove the kernel you are currently using
<taghastien007> thank verrrryyyy mautch mrjoey
<jhutchins_wk> taghastien007: I believe you are looking for the word "bought".
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: I think though that adept would not let you remove the kernal you are currently using.  That is why I thought it might be safer.
<MrJoey> cmospwd may not necessarily work; I tried it on an old laptop, and it did not.  You'll just have to see.
<wilsonfrisk> Why is Firefox 3 beta 5 giving me so much shit?
<MrJoey> If it doesn't, try contacting the author
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: can you please stop with the cursing
<psyco> !Ohmy
<jhutchins_wk> wilsonfrisk: What part of beta don't you get?
<psyco> >.>
<jhutchins_wk> psyco: No bot.
<Raptelan> anybody know how to get bluetooth working on a macbook pro?  Ubuntu tells me I have no bt device, but I've used it from Mac OS!
<Jucato> psyco: rememebr? no bot?
<psyco> I jsut remmebered
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: sorry didn't realize it was a christian channel; I don't mean to offend
<psyco> :P
<psyco> Ahem,
<psyco> !OhMy : blah blahj please keep it family rated channel blah blah
<psyco> Who needs ubotu :P
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: it's not a christian channel. but we have rules against foul language of any kind (or in any language if we catch it)
<wilsonfrisk> jhutchins_wk: lol.  The part I don't get is why kubuntu automatically installed a beta program when i upgraded
<ubuntu> ola
<taghastien007> ang gtran evdo cdma modem connection i need the driver for linux evry time i connect i must do a network
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: Firefox beta 3 is the default version that Ubuntu 8.04 has
<jhutchins_wk> It's a matter of civility - it's the intent, not the actual language.
<nosrednaekim> hello ubuntu
<psyco> nosrednaekim: ZOMG! I found the problem...... Only firefox 3 picks up JRE! ZOMG I don't know why but hooray
<jhutchins_wk> wilsonfrisk: You're kidding.  They default to a beta?
<BluesKaj> FF is beta
<level1> How do I get java applets working in firefox?  I already have the JRE
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: well then excuse my language.  it is nice to keep things clean, I suppose.  I like that about the Scandanavians.
<Jucato> jhutchins_wk: yes
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: yes, this is the issue.  why have they defaulted a beta?  who's plan was this?
<psyco> nosrednaekim: NVm it works everywhere. Hooray at something... ^_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<taghastien007> MRjoey i tried it but no change
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: ask in #ubuntu
<mattelacchiato> hi there!
<nosrednaekim> wilsonfrisk: we use konqueror here :)
<nosrednaekim> hello mattelacchiato
<taghastien007> not the cmos pword that i have forgot but the hdd pword
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: but it was kubuntu that has done this.  I don't think ubuntu has upgraded yet.
<Jucato> (or at least we try to. or try to promote it :P)
<Hydrogen> we all use opera*
<Hydrogen> fixd
<wilsonfrisk> I use opera sometimes
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: Kubuntu and Ubuntu use the same repositories
<jhutchins_wk> taghastien007: You may have better luck in one of the french-speaking channels where you're not dealing with a language barrier.  I don't think it's a CMOS issue, but I can't be sure.  #ubuntu-fr, #kubuntu-fr
<JoshOvki> kubuntu doesnt install firefox by default
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: Kubuntu doesn't even touch Firefox at all
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: upgrades are staggered though, no?
<jhutchins_wk> taghastien007: #linux-fr
<Jucato> dunno
<Hydrogen> wilsonfrisk: Ubuntu hardy is shipping with the same version of packages as kubuntu hardy.
<will00> does anyone know how to install skype on amd64?
<jhutchins_wk> wilsonfrisk: Staggered?
<jhutchins_wk> will00: #skype possibly?
<wilsonfrisk> Jucato: what do you mean it doesn't touch it?  I upgraded to 8.04 and it gave me ff 3 beta 5 by default
<mattelacchiato> ah, will00: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790 this could be very helpfull for you
<wilsonfrisk> Hydrogen: okay that was my question
<will00> ok thanks since #skype doesnt exist
<mattelacchiato> i just didn't test it, but it should work...
<Hydrogen> wilsonfrisk: only because you had it installed before.  The kubuntu set does not depend on firefox
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: Kubuntu doesn't package Firefox. it's the Ubuntu side that does. Kubuntu development is concerned mainly with KDE-related packages. and as you can plainly see, Firefox is not
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same repositories. What Kubuntu has, Ubuntu has and vice versa. Ubuntu uses Firefox as their default browser, so they are in charge of taking care of that
<wilsonfrisk> Hydrogen: oh yes that's correct.  still don't know why they would force this unstable program on me, just because i was using the old one.  I am going to have to downgrade.  Or switch to konquerer, if they will import bookmarks and rss.
<Jucato> so they will know more about why they decided to ship beta 3
<nosrednaekim> wilsonfrisk: there is a firefox-2 package
<Jucato> wilsonfrisk: there's a firefox-2 package
<Hydrogen> wilsonfrisk: install firefox-2
<Hydrogen> yes, its unconvienient
<Hydrogen> and yes, its stupid to depend on a beta
#kubuntu 2008-04-29
<wilsonfrisk> guys: this is my plan
<jhutchins_wk> I prefer konqueror anyway.
<jhutchins_wk> Whoo!  Quittin' time!
 * genii punches  jhutchins' timecard out
<wilsonfrisk> I use firefox because of no script.  can linux get botnetted?
 * Hydrogen didn't know that was a verb
<taghastien41> i cannt connect to the frensh kubuntu
<wilsonfrisk> Hydrogen: what is the active verbage of the term then?
<wilsonfrisk> anyway anyway, does it happen much?
<wilsonfrisk> linux - botnet - does happen?
<wilsonfrisk> how do i shot web?
<wilsonfrisk> is anyone here?
<psyco> g2g ty for your help guys
<nosrednaekim> wilsonfrisk: mah linux doesn't get bot-netted
<nosrednaekim> *nah
<taghastien41> wht dose it meen i have banned from the channel
<dwidmann> taghastien41: banned means that an channel operator banned you and you can't re-enter the channel for a set period of time
<taghastien41> but why
<taghastien41> thanks
<dwidmann> taghastien41: I usually it means you did something wrong
<wilsonfrisk> nosrednaekim: so I can surf whatever without worrying about it?
<Perso> could anybody tell me a clue about this error: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9120/inst1eu4.png)
<nosrednaekim> wilsonfrisk: yeah... but don't be stupid :P
<nosrednaekim> wilsonfrisk: and never enter your sudo password if the brower asks for it
<cpk1> Perso: either mount it as root or use setuid root
<taghastien41> Gtran 6210 modem driver for evdo internet connection
<MilitantPotato> Perso: go to that website, follow the guide
<wilsonfrisk> nosrednaekim: k.  sounds good.  I think unless they get sudo i cannot get raeped.
<MilitantPotato> Perso: also, if you own the folders in /media it helps (or did for me in gutsy)
<nosrednaekim> wilsonfrisk: correct
<Perso> MilitantPotato: in the past I hadn't such problem. What's new? :S
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: did that script editing work for you?
<Arwen> Reiser was convicted :D
<MilitantPotato> for fglrx
<Arwen> MurderFS.
<MilitantPotato> Perso: probably aren't in the group you need to be?
<taghastien41> Gtran 6210 modem driver for evdo internet connection
<MilitantPotato> Perso: I'm honestly not sure why it does that, did it for me, but not my wife's pc
<Perso> the thing is I hadn't write access in the past so I think I hadn't fuse either MilitantPotato
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: yes! it did
<Perso> and I don't want to have write access I want ro access
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: did for me aswell.
<MilitantPotato> Perso: edit the fstab so they mount with ro
<Perso> yep, done. But it says again and again that MilitantPotato
<gene> Whats with driconf and xdriinfo, both claim libGL is too old?
<Perso> i'm going to let you see the ntfs fstab line MilitantPotato
<MilitantPotato> Perso: did you follow the guide on that website?
<MilitantPotato> It says to do it in the error message.
<MilitantPotato> you probably should :)
<Perso> no I didn't because until today I hadn't that problem MilitantPotato.
<Perso> I was happy in the past :S... :)
<Perso> i? going to have a look...
<MilitantPotato> well, not much we can do I'd guess
<taghastien41> there is no personne here
<robotgeek> taghastien41: what do you need?
<gokhan_> h
<_SharXx_-> d
<Jucato> hm?
<_SharXx_-> S.a
<Choreboy> I need some general support, anyone feeling particularly helpful?
<Jucato> try asking the actual question, then we'll find out
<Choreboy> fair enough
<will00> is there a special procedure that must be followed to install kubuntu on a cf card?
<Choreboy> I have the latest version of Kubuntu, connecting to a windows network with Samba. I can open my various file types over the network, but I can't open any sort of video file.
<Choreboy> I can copy the file locally then open, but it won't open over the network.
<Jucato> oh samba... sorry I can't help there...
 * Jucato has no samba :/
<Choreboy> Hmm. It's the strangest thing. And I don't know ANYTHING about Linux... I'm trying to switch but when I run into problems it makes it hard to STAY switched :-(
<crash_> Pray with me now, as I try the upgrade process to Kubuntu 8
<robotgeek> Choreboy: hmm, lemme google
<Choreboy> OK well how's this... I can't install java runtime environment, it errored out. Now I have 2 "updates" for Java, but they error as well.
<Choreboy> Been using Adept package manager
<Choreboy> or Adept installer or whatever it's called
<crash_> Adept Package Manager
<Choreboy> it seems like I have to agree to Sun's terms to use Java but I don't know how to agree to it.
<crash_> but just Adept will do
<Choreboy> I wish I knew more about Linux. I love the idea of everyone working together and making a great product by the people for the people
<Choreboy> but it makes me feel like such an artard.
<Choreboy> I have to re-learn everything :-\
<crash_> No worries man
<taghastien41> thank u robot for ur anser i need a solution for my hdd locked and password forgotten and gtran 6210 modem driver
<crash_> Ive been a pc tech for 15 years
<crash_> Im just still learning linux
<robotgeek> crash_: give me a second, i think i can find a link for you
<crash_> a link?
<crash_> for what?
<crash_> I havent asked a question :P
<Choreboy> Yeah I'm fairly familiar with various workings of Windows, I always help friend with minor tech support, but I would love to switch to Linux full time and play around with different distributions.
<robotgeek> sorry, i think i meant Choreboy
<Choreboy> oh ok thanks. I googled it but I couldn't find much on the subject
<mneptok> Choreboy: <tab><enter>
<robotgeek> Choreboy: hit f12, or more details and accept it
<crash_> lol mneptok thats kinda cheating, isnt it?
<mneptok> Choreboy: there is an <OK> field at the bottom of the Sun EULA
<Choreboy> what does tab enter do?
<Ketrel> I'm having trouble compiling something, I want to compile kanjipad 2.0, but I keep getting errors
<Choreboy> Yeah I couldn't figure out how to get there
<Choreboy> hmmm
<mneptok> Choreboy: selects the <OK> button and then presses it
<Choreboy> let me give it a shot, hold your breath
<crash_> Ketrel: pastebin your errors. I cant help fix it, but I can tell you thats the first thing they want you to do.,
<Choreboy> should I uninstall what I have and reinstall, or just install the "updates"
<Ketrel> ok
<Ketrel> one moment
<Choreboy> ok it shows me the EULA but I have no way to get to the <ok>
<Choreboy> tab enter doesn't work, mouse is a no go...
<crash_> hm
<Choreboy> it's just a bunch of pretty text on my screen that I can't access
<crash_> if it were windows, I would give you the kb shortcuts to arrow the window around until you could see
<crash_> tried just hitting enter?
<Ketrel_> crash_: Here's the pastebin http://pastebin.ca/1001104
<Choreboy> I can see the <ok> but I have no way to get a cursor in there to click on type or anything
<mneptok> Choreboy: the mouse does not work in a terminal, sir
<Choreboy> I figured that but anything is worth a shot
<mneptok> Choreboy: press <tab>. then press <enter>. it's not a key combo.
<Choreboy> I played around with it for a half hour before I went seeking help
<Choreboy> tried that too. Tried them separate, tried them together.
<mneptok> Choreboy: and make sure the window is selected.
<crash_> Ketrel_: Im sorry if I wasn't clear. *I* dont know squat about compiler errors. But the folks who CAN help you will want that pastebin
<Choreboy> yes it's the active window
<Choreboy> I don't know what a pastebin is
<crash_> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> Ketrel_: looks like you'll have to ask in a kanjipad channel or help forums. it looks like an error in their source code
<Jucato> Ketrel_: is there a reason you don't want to use the kanjipad package in our repositories?
<crash_> I thought the same. But I was nowhere near confident enough to say it
<Ketrel_> Jucato: I'm trying to compile it first and then ask my second question "Can I use Linux to compile a windows binary of it"
<mneptok> Ketrel_: no.
<Jucato> no
<Choreboy> I think my Kubuntu is broken. I guess Geek Squad will have to save me.
<Choreboy> Lol I kid, I kid.
<Ketrel_> Damn, that sucks :(
<nixbox> i installed windows and it wiped the ubuntu bootloader, i do not have the live CD anymore, is there a way to restore ubuntu bootloader or boot into ubuntu other than using the live CD?
<Ketrel_> I can't figure out how to get a workable enviornment to compile it on windows :\
<Ketrel_> I've been looking forever for a program that did exactly that
<mneptok> Ketrel_: does it claim to work with Windows?
<Jucato> !grub | nixbox
<ubot5> nixbox: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> nixbox: see the first link ^^^^
<Choreboy> You know guys, I have only been running Kubuntu since 8.04 was officially released and I don't have much on here... maybe I should just format and reinstall?
<Choreboy> because I am just not having luck with Samba, Java, etc.
<robotgeek> Choreboy: no, you don't do that in Linux!
<Choreboy> oh my.
<robotgeek> heh
<Choreboy> well what DO I do?
<Choreboy> Samba won't let me open any video files over my network, Adept is giving me fits installing Java..
<robotgeek> Choreboy: your samba thing, we will deal with later. first, you java thing
<Choreboy> ok Java it is.
<luis> buenas
<nosrednaekim> psyco: hey... could you help Choreboy with his java? probably has the same problem as you
<Choreboy> Do you guys type my name like "Choreboy:" or do you have a shortcut that throws my name down for ya?
<luis> hello
<Choreboy> I don't know jack about IRC either I just installed this so I could get some Linux help
<robotgeek> Choreboy: i type <c <press tab key> and it completes it for me
<Choreboy> ah that's handy
<luis> hi need some help
<nosrednaekim> luis: whats the problem?
<luis> :) I'm a newbie
<robotgeek> Choreboy: also leads to typing wrong names, if you dont watch it
<nosrednaekim> luis: thats not a problem per se ;P
<luis> I have just installed the new kubuntu 8.04 with the kde4
<nosrednaekim> Choreboy: ok, did yu install the sun java packages from the repositories?
<luis> now to get connected to internet, I need to install the package br2684ctl
<Choreboy> I tried to with Adept but it did not finish installing
<Choreboy> it had an error, it seems to be PARTIALLY installed
<ahmos> hi. what is the patch name that makes icons zoom in when i click them
<Choreboy> I never agreed to the EULA
<luis> my problem is that without internet, I don't know how to download and install a package :)
<yoyoma> hello, i'm running kubuntu 8.04 but i don't get the flashy compiz stuff (cube effect and all).  how do i get that going?
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: system->desktop effects
<Choreboy> wait I thought Compiz was not on Kubuntu, just on Ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Choreboy: it works on kubuntu too
<Choreboy> shows what I know
<luis> now, I'm using the old kubuntu right now at the same computer, I'd like to know how to download the package br2684ctl so I can reboot in kubuntu 8.04 and then install it
<Choreboy> which is very little unfortunately
<yoyoma> ok, i've done that.... installed and told it extra effects
<nosrednaekim> luis: ok... one second
<yoyoma> i still don't get the cube or anything spectacular looking
<yoyoma> my minimize and maximize looks cool though
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: ok... did you try Ctrl+alt+arrow?
<yoyoma> yeah.  i get a little rectangle in the middle with arrows on it
<yoyoma> not a 3d cube that looks cool
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: or you can just set it to custom and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: ah ok... its got the wrong plugin set up
<nosrednaekim> ccsm should fix that
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> anyone here have a Digiwave or Twinhan 103G DVB card?
<yoyoma> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nosrednaekim> Choreboy: ok, try installing java again, and agree to the EULA
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: with a sudo, yes
<Choreboy> so uninstall (if possible) then reinstall?
<Choreboy> hopefully I can un-do whatever it has done
<dwidmann> These random reboots are driving me *crazy*
<Jucato> Choreboy: uninstall isn't always the answer. where are you now? I mean what problem?
<mneptok> Choreboy: use a terminal
<Choreboy> I don't know how to use terminal :-(
<mneptok> Choreboy: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Choreboy> I am Linux retarded.
<Jucato> Choreboy: we'll guide you
<mneptok> Choreboy: good thing i just told you
<o0Chris0o> whats the off topic channel? also..whats kde4 channel?
<Choreboy> ok sudo apt-get here I come
<Jucato> you just have to type in or copy-paste the commands
<Jucato> o0Chris0o: #kubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-kde4 respectively
<Choreboy> i've done a sudo apt-get install before
<yoyoma> nosrednaekim: sweet.  i see a zillion options now.  thanks!
<nosrednaekim> luis: I'm not seeing a package by that name in hardy...
<Jucato> Choreboy: so you're not as retarded as you think you are :)
<lwizardl> I'm trying to install my Digiwave 103G DVB-S card and I don't know what I need to do to install this card. I'm a DVB newbie
<o0Chris0o> Jucato: ty
<Choreboy> well only because I've been stumbling along blindly, I don't exactly know what I'm doing I just try random things :-)
<luis> no?
<Choreboy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nosrednaekim> lwizardl: check out th hardware support page.,.unfortunately the bot is not with us right now so you'll have to google it up
<luis> well, I'had that package with the old kubuntu 7.10
<nosrednaekim> Choreboy: close any package managers...
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubot5> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mneptok> Choreboy: close Synaptic or any other package management apps
<Choreboy> I had Adept open. My bad.
<Jucato> Choreboy: close Adept if it is running
 * Jucato nods
 * mneptok notices what channel this is
<yoyoma> holy cow this is cool
 * Jucato notices mneptok is in here :)
<yoyoma> thanks a bunch.  time for dinner
<mneptok> yoyoma: what video card?
<yoyoma> eh... nothing good right now
<yoyoma> my radeon died the other day
<mneptok> that's not an answer
<yoyoma> this is an older gforce
<mneptok> sudo spt-get install nvidia-settings
<mneptok> *apt
<mneptok> kinda like compizconfig-settings-manager for your vidcard
<yoyoma> sweet
<Jucato> mneptok: nvidia-settings conflicts with nvidia-glx stuff
<Choreboy> I'm still locked
<Jucato> iirc
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubot5> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> !aptfix | Choreboy
<mneptok> Jucato: oh? working here.
<ubot5> Choreboy: please see above
<Choreboy> and I've closed Adept
<yoyoma> ok, one thing's gotta go.  now whatever window the mouse is over gets focus without clicking.
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: it helps if you pipe the factoids to people during busy hours :)
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: general->focus IIRC
<mneptok> yoyoma: FFM
<Jucato> mneptok: oh I thought... it was before.. aaanyway :)
<mneptok> Jucato: maybe nvidia-glx-legacy? i can see the config panel choking on a Riva TNT. ;)
<Jucato> oh yeah.. maybe legacy :)
<yoyoma> nosrednaekim: that was it.  thanks.
<yoyoma> mneptok: what's FFM?
<mneptok> "You want me to do WHAT?! Dude! I'm *so* 1998!"
<mneptok> yoyoma: focus follows mouse
<Choreboy> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Choreboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Choreboy> is only available from another source
<yoyoma> mneptok: ok.  got that disabled... that was annoying.
<rrr3> hmmm
<mneptok> Choreboy: you'll need to enable the Multiverse repo and update
<luis> give me a hint, how can I download a package so I can reboot later and install it
<luis> ?
<yoyoma> i got a crash.  i better restart X
<rrr3> what is GLX exactly
<Choreboy> say one were to enable a Multiverse repository, how would one go about doing that
<Jaso> !mp3
<ubot5> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> mneptok: shouldn't uni and multi be enabled by default since feisty?
<Jucato> Choreboy: are you an a 64-bit system?
<Choreboy> yes
<Choreboy> 64 bit dualcore AMD
<robotgeek> ah :)
<Jucato> no wonder :)
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<alexandra> Hi all
<Choreboy> ah now it all makes so much sense!
<Choreboy> wait no it doesnt....
<Choreboy> Java doesn't work on 64 bit?
<yoyoma> how come you can't have more than one desktop in kde?
<Jucato> the sun-java6-plugin doesn't
<Choreboy> ahhh
<Choreboy> well I guess that's my bad for not mentioning it, I didn't realize it would be a problem
<Choreboy> but hey everyone I gotta say I really appreciate all the effort helping me out on this stuff.
<yoyoma> Choreboy:  these people are great
<Jucato> Choreboy: Flash and Java have problems on 64-bit. as well as win32codecs stuff
<yoyoma> i pop in every now and then with some stupid problem, and they save me hours of googling
<Choreboy> yeah hopefully when I learn Linux better I can help out some other no0b
<Jucato> Choreboy: I think there are some docs that point out how to make Java work on 64-bit
<yoyoma> hehe
<Jucato> !64bit
<ubot5> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Jucato> see that link Choreboy ^^^ it might help
<Choreboy> can do, thanks
<robotgeek> Choreboy: if you are new to Linux, I would recommend going 32 bit first
<luis> hi
<Choreboy> I didn't know I would crop up with problems I just wanted to get the best performance possible
<nosrednaekim> luis: hi... sorry, couldn't find that package
<nosrednaekim> !info br2684ctl
<ubot5> br2684ctl: Utility for configuring RFC 2684 ATM/Ethernet bridging. In component universe, is extra. Version 20040226-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Choreboy> as a matter of fact I think i remember something about using a different kernel for dual core... would that have installed automatically with the AMD64 Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Choreboy: if you have less that 4Gigs of ram, you won't nitice a performance difference
<nosrednaekim> luis: oh.. there is it...
<luis> how can I download it, so I can reboot later in the new kubuntu and install it?
<nosrednaekim> !packages | luis
<ubot5> luis: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Choreboy> Well I will have 4gb in the future but at the moment, notsomuch.
<nosrednaekim> luis: go to that website a search for it
<nosrednaekim> Choreboy: then go 32 bit
<yoyoma> What's a "meta mode" in NVIDIA-X Server Settings?
<nosrednaekim> Later guys... dinner time
<luis> my problem is that my modem doesn't work yet
<yoyoma> bye, thanks for the help
<mneptok> Choreboy: you installed the AMD64 version?
<Choreboy> yessum.
<Choreboy> I thought that's what all the kool kids were doing.
<mneptok> Choreboy: NO FLASH FOR YOU!
<Choreboy> ouch.
<robotgeek> lol
<Choreboy> I thought I read something that flash would work even on the 64 bit system?
<mneptok> well, you get Gnash. Gnash is to Flash what RuPaul is to Natalie Portman.
<rrr3> openaI use flash on amd64
<Choreboy> I thought I came across that on Java.com somewhere
<robotgeek> lol
<rrr3> I use flash on amd64
<robotgeek> rrr3: point Choreboy on how to do it. be gentle :)
<rrr3> (if I must)
<Choreboy> oh wait I'm thinking 2 different things, Flash and Java
<luis> :D ok let me see
<rrr3> I just started firefox and there it was.   ubuntu 8.04
<Choreboy> Be gentle, it's my first time and I am out of lube :-(
<rrr3> fortunatelly, I guickly remedied the flash by installing noflash plugin to block it
<harris> hello, who are using UBUNTU? can someone help me?
<mneptok> rrr3: you are using Gnash, then
<rrr3> harris: I are using ubuntu. we all here is.
<rrr3> mneptok: really?  well, youtube works, so
<mneptok> rrr3: try pausing a YouTube video. in fact, try seeing any playback controls at all.
<harris> I am using KUBUNTU for 2 days and I want to migrate in UBUNTU..... I'm having problem....
<mneptok> harris: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> harris: done. thankyoucomeagain.
<mneptok> :)
<robotgeek> lol
<Jaso> !res
<ubot5> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fa> lol
<harris> what's the application equivalent of adept manager
<robotgeek> harris: synaptic, in gnome
<Jaso> !adept
<ubot5> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<mneptok> Synaptic
<rrr3> mneptok: I see all controlz
<Jaso> how do i grt multiverse?
<Choreboy> I can view Youtube videos and control them so I must have Flash
<Jaso> !multiverse
<ubot5> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Choreboy> I can has Flashburger
<mneptok> rrr3: only Gnash when you go to about:plugins in Firefox?
<Jucato> Jaso: if you are using Feisty or later versions, multiverse should be already enabled by default
<harris> is there an adeptmanager in UBUNTU?
<rrr3> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<rrr3> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<rrr3> futuresplash? lol?
<harris> UBUNTU not KUBUNTU
<Fa> lol
<rrr3> harris: I dont think there is difference ubuntu vs kubuntu, besides that one have "kde" installed by default
<robotgeek> Choreboy: yes, if it works, you don't have a problem :)
<Choreboy> that's all good and well for Flash but I don't have Java
<Fa> i don't like gnome
<mneptok> harris: 1). we already answered. - 2). it's Ubuntu. it's a name, not an acronym. :)
<harris> yessssss         BUT i cant find the adept manager in UBUNTU
<Fa> my name is ubuntu
<Fa> lol
<BluesKaj> synaptic
<Choreboy> doesn't Ubuntu have Synaptec instead of Adept?
<mneptok> harris: Synaptic
<mneptok> harris: Synaptic
<mneptok> harris: Synaptic
<rrr3> Fa: gnome - user can't even set different background per desktop
<mneptok> ^^^ READ PLEASE ^^^
<Fa> i tried installing kde 4 from ubuntu
<Fa> didn't work well
<Choreboy> look at me! Almost helping fellow no0bs already!
<Fa> i am a noob
<Fa> lol
<rrr3> I tried installing kde from ubuntu.  didnt worked too well
<harris> Adept is Kubuntu's default package manager.        BUT how about UBUNTU....
<Fa> either
<rrr3> I tried gnome... also not too good
<harris> is there a adept
<harris> an adept in
<harris> UBUNTU
<Choreboy> harris my man, you are not listening
<robotgeek> harris: the equivalent is synaptic in ubuntu
<Fa> harris just download ubuntu
<Fa> lol
<genii> harris: I think several ppl have told you "Synaptic"
<Choreboy> Synaptic in Ubuntu, Adept in Kubuntu.
<harris> ahhhhhhhhhhhh OK!!!
<harris> Synaptic is a software
<BluesKaj> gawd
<harris> SOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIII
<harris> hehehehehehhe
<Fa> lol
<genii> The light bulb went on
<Jucato> !caps | harris
<ubot5> harris: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<harris> THANKKKKSSS
<Fa> how old harris?
<Jaso> i can't manage my resps like i used to anyone know the new way
<harris> BULB !!!
<dwidmann> Does anybody know why I'm getting random keypresses in hardy?
<harris> 15
 * Jucato smashes the lightbulb
<Jaso> i can't get multiverse.
<rrr3> hector: you must pay 5 USD each time you use more then one cap while typing "Ubuntu".
<genii> Jucato: hehe
<Choreboy> Harris you got yelled at by a bot hahahaha
<rrr3> hector: its there in the license
<dwidmann> xev says that control_L and shift_L are being pressed when I'm not even touching the keyboard!
<robotgeek> rrr3: you must pay 5$ for using the wrong name :)
<BluesKaj> Jucato, there otta be an age limit
<mneptok> "Give me puberty or give me death."
<Fa> i am a bot
<harris> hehehehehehe thnxxx
<Fa> beep beep
<harris> kill BOT
<Choreboy> can you do robot dance?
 * Fa dies
<Choreboy> "We lost many a good killbot that day."
<rrr3> kill all humans
<Jucato> hm.. ok.. enough with the offtopic ok?
<robotgeek> pretty funny, but i remind ppl of #kubuntu-offtopic
<Choreboy> Sorry gang, but was my final answer that there will be no Java for me using 64bit?
<Fa> ok what is java?
<Jaso> coreymon77: hey
<Fa> is that coffee for your computer?
<robotgeek> !java > Fa
<rrr3> Fa: a language and SDK, that becomed GPL 5 years too late
<Fa> i'm kidding
<Fa> hehe
<dwidmann> Choreboy: use ia32-sun-java6* and a 32-bit browser
<Jucato> Choreboy: didn't you read the URL I gave earlier?
<dwidmann> Choreboy: assuming what you want is the plugin
<mneptok> Choreboy: for 64-bit you're going to use IcedTea
<Choreboy> yes the plugin will do fine
<Fa> i only need flash
<Choreboy> IcedTea instead. I'll give that a shot
<mneptok> Choreboy: sudo apt-get install icedtea-java7-plugin
<robotgeek> icedtea, wow i have been away too long
<Jucato> robotgeek: indeed :)
<Jucato> robotgeek: it pays to have your feeds/mail online even when not on IRC :P
<Jaso> !mp3
<ubot5> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jaso> agh...
<Jaso> !wubi
<ubot5> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<robotgeek> i have all the feeds and the mail, just not enough time earlier. i am hoping to get back in the game shortly
<harris> oKAY what's Is K in KDE?
<dwidmann> rrr3: depending on how you look at it, even later, seein as there still hasn't been a gpl'd release
<Jucato> harris: it was previously "Kool", but that name only lasted a few days. now it's just "K"
<yoyoma> ok, i got the desktop effects working, but X crashed and i had to restart X.  now, the effects aren't working, even though they're installed and "i believe" enabled
<Fa> K for kamakazi
<Jucato> harris: read stuff in www.kde.org if you want to know more
<harris> which is better KDE or GNOME?
<robotgeek> harris: originally Kool, but now stands for KDE
<Jucato> !better | harris
<ubot5> harris: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Fa> depends harris
<harris> heheheeehe u BOT
<Choreboy> oh my sweet Torvalds! <tab> <enter> worked!!
<genii> harris: Neither window manager is really better or worse than the other. It just depends on how you like to interact with your computer.
<Fa> i have to agree
<Fa> i prefer kde obviously
<Choreboy> While I brew myself some IcedTea, can someone please tell me again where to go for desktop effects?
<yoyoma> System -> Desktop Effects
<robotgeek> Choreboy: K-Menu ->  system -> Desktop effects
<robotgeek> :)
<yoyoma> robotgeek:  do you know why they would not be working, even if enabled?  they worked a few minutes ago until X server crashed.  i rebooted to xfix and now they're not working
<Choreboy> I went to SYSTEM, there is no Desktop Effects in there.
<yoyoma> Are you on 8.04?
<Choreboy> yep
<yoyoma> hmm
<yoyoma> what ver of KDE?
<Choreboy> K>System>nada
<Choreboy> KDE4
<yoyoma> oh... hmm
<yoyoma> try lost and found or something like that
<Choreboy> maybe somewhere in system settings?
<robotgeek> kde4 might have it in a different place
<Jucato> Choreboy: I don't think it's available for KDE 4 though
<yoyoma> KDE4 hasn't won me over at all... since the fonts are like .000004mm tall in it
<Jucato> try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<Fa> it's not Jucato
<Choreboy> alright let me see what they have to say about it
<dwidmann> Does anybody, anybody at all, have any idea why my keyboard is getting random keypresses that shouldn't be happening? It's *very* annoying
<Choreboy> spilled soda.
<yoyoma> robotgeek:  i think i figured it out.  i think the xfix removed the 3d proprietary nvida driver
<robotgeek> yoyoma: ah okay.
<Choreboy> alright here's a fun question.. how do I get into a different IRC channel?
<robotgeek> Choreboy: /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok>  /join #channelname
<genii> Choreboy: /j #channelname
<Jucato> oh for goodness' sake! just click on the channel name :P
<robotgeek> dwidmann: is this a laptop? which os are you running? erc etc
<dwidmann> robotgeek: no, kubuntu hardy
<robotgeek> dwidmann: is it random in the sense that different keys appear, or type when nothing is hit?
<Fa> hardy boys
<dwidmann> robotgeek: specifically it is the left and right control keys, it's random in the sense that I didn't push the keys,k I found out because konqueror access keys nuts, so I ran xev and let it sit a few minutes
<yoyoma> this is ironic.  kde3+compiz is running much, much more smoothly on this old geforce 5200 than it did on my year old radeon
<aaroncampbell> My printer quit working after the upgrade to 8.04.  Here is some dmesg output: http://paste2.org/p/23921
<dwidmann> wow, I'm typing rather unintelligbly today
<reagleBRKLN> hi, just installed 8.04 on my system. alsamixer and kplayer works fine as root, but as a user I get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<robotgeek> dwidmann: i am trying to lookup bugs on launchpad
<rrr3> reagleBRKLN: try adding self to audio group and re-loggingin
<reagleBRKLN> is there someway to specify the device
<Dr_willis> aaroncampbell,  mine stops working, till i unplug/plug it back in.. its getting on my nerves
<reagleBRKLN> rrr3: yes, did that
<robotgeek> dwidmann: while you wait, paste the output of the command "xprop -root | grep XKB"
<aaroncampbell> Dr_willis: it's a network printer
<Dr_willis> aaroncampbell,  im thinking theres some deeper cups issue going on. the printer-icon-status thing says it cant 'write to directory'
<aaroncampbell> Dr_willis: Actually, my bluetooth kb/mouse doesn't work until I unplug the dongle and plug it back in...
<dwidmann> robotgeek: _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "xorg", "pc105", "us", "", ""
<robotgeek> dwidmann: i have the same thing. are you sure your keyboard works okay?
<reagleBRKLN> as user: alsamixer /dev/snd/controlC0 -> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<reagleBRKLN> but it does exist
<reagleBRKLN> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 0 Apr 28 20:36 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Choreboy> OK FYI everyone I got my answer, there is no Compiz on KDE4 by default
<genii> aaroncampbell: I'm pretty sure it's this bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/153003
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 153003 in cupsys "inode_permission error for cupsd on /dev/tty" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<dwidmann> robotgeek: with the exception of the random ctrl_l and shift_l thing, yes, it works okay
<reagleBRKLN> i am in audio, and have relogged in
<robotgeek> dwidmann: i mean physically, say on a different OS
<dwidmann> robotgeek: I don't use other OSs.
<rrr3> Choreboy: so how to get compiz in kde
<rrr3> how to get compiz in kde on ubuntu 8.04 amd64
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubot5> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<robotgeek> dwidmann: okay, what about from a live cd?
<dwidmann> this keyboard has _always_ worked in the past, ie, pre-hardy
<Dr_willis> KDE4 has its own alternative to compiz, thus kde4 dosent need compiz
<robotgeek> dwidmann: okay, i would recommend you to file a bug. sorry!
<robotgeek> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jaso> while trying to install my wireless card... i got this error http://pastebin.com/m2dd3c5c5 from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<Jucato> no! don't file robotgeek!!!
<dwidmann> Jucato: o.O
<robotgeek> lol
<Jucato> :D
<rignes> Hello everyone.
<rignes> Is it true, the rumor I hear, that KDE4 and KDE3 can co-exist on the same computer w/o screwing eachother up?
<robotgeek> Jaso: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<Fa> err rignes i tried that
<Jaso> f
<Fa> not good lol
<rignes> Hehe
<rignes> See, that's why I wanted to ask.
<Choreboy> o noes! Someone help! I tried to activate desktop effects and now I'm stuck in an endless login loop!!
<Fa> just one big mess
<Jaso> coreymon77: are you there?
<rignes> I have Hardy all setup, the stable "desktop" version.  I don't want to ruin all my tweaking.
<rignes> I'll just have to find a spare system or try the alternative install in a VM or something.
<Fa> rignes i tried it trust me
<Fa> lol
<Choreboy> Anyone? I tried restarting and I'm still stuck in a login loop
<DarkShinigami> I'm now 8.04
<Fa> no clue i'm a newbie
<DarkShinigami> How do I update my GRUB?
<crash_> stupid ndiswrapper
<zero88> Why doesnt kubuntu auto mount?
<robotgeek> Choreboy: hmm, lemme think about that. i presume you are on a different machine
<Choreboy> yes I have been on my windows machine, using remote desktop to get on IRC
<DarkShinigami> !grub
<ubot5> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rignes> Fa: I'll take your work for it.  What sort of funkieness did you see when you tried?
<Fa> just one big mess
<rignes> Hehe
<Fa> i didn't play with it too long
<rignes> Ok, I'll stick with KDE3 + Compiz.
<robotgeek> Choreboy: do you have nvidia/ati/intel?
<zero88> How do you set automount?
<Fa> if you're happy don't change it
<rignes> Not gonna.
<Choreboy> I have AMD with onboard graphics
<rignes> Not after all the tweaking time I just spent.
<Fa> lol
<robotgeek> Choreboy: okay.
<Fa> is there a way to back up entire partition?
<rignes> Clonezilla?
<rignes> Partimage?
<comboman> I've written my own shell (for a project) and I need to test the input redirection of it, anyone know any good linux commands I could use to test the input redirection?
<mrmonkeyman> is there no disks and file systems in 8.04?
<genii> dd?
<rignes> Speaking of clonezilla...I should make an image of this laptop..just incase.
<comboman> what is dd?
<Fa> lol rignes
<robotgeek> Choreboy: is you hit ctrl + alt + f1, you should get a terminal
<Braeloch> I have a problem, between Kubuntu and my widescreen monitor. I could use some help.
<robotgeek> Braeloch: is it a 1680x1050 ?
<Braeloch> robotgeek: 1440x900
<crash_> is there a command I need to run after inserting a cardbus device in order to make kubuntu "see" it?
<mrmonkeyman> what is the problem Braeloch I have the same screen
<Choreboy> robotgeek: cntrl+alt+F1 just locked it up
<Choreboy> at the login screen
<robotgeek> Choreboy: eeks
<Choreboy> eeks is right. Hard reset.
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: When I boot into Kubuntu, everything is piled up on the right-hand side of my screen. It will not take advantage of the full widescreen 8:5 aspect ratio. (For the record, my video card is nVidia 8500 GT and the drivers are up to date.)
<mrmonkeyman> Is there anything like kio-sysinfo that is working on 8.04?
<DarkShinigami> How do I update GRUB?
<mrmonkeyman> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<reagleBRKLN> so, i can play an mp3 as a user with xine and here it, but not with mplayer or in kde apps... what could that be?
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: 8-point-something.
<bazhang> !grub | DarkShinigami
<ubot5> DarkShinigami: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robotgeek> reagleBRKLN: kde apps, as in kaffeine?
<mrmonkeyman> K give me a sec
<dwidmann> robotgeek: Well, I think I'll give the evdev driver a try before I go reporting bugs, if I remember right I have had this problem before and that's what I did ..... which would make it a kbd driver problem
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: k
<robotgeek> dwidmann: ah okay. cool
<reagleBRKLN> aha, working now, will try a reboot and see if it hold
<DarkShinigami> I didn't lose GRUB. I didn't update the kernel in menu.lst
<mrmonkeyman> What does is say on System Settings/ Display?
<Choreboy> is there a way to undo what I did to get the computer in the login loop?
<Choreboy> because ctrl+alt+F1 is still locking it up at the login screen
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: I am not logged into Kubuntu at the moment, because I don't know how to access IRC from it yet. (I am brand new to Kubuntu, having installed it on the recommendation of a friend who thought I'd enjoy a new experience.)
<dwidmann> robotgeek: though ... I really should still report that bug, shoudl have done it two months ago and then I woudln't be dealing with it right now
<robotgeek> dwidmann: yes you should :)
<robotgeek> later
<mrmonkeyman> oh, well in that case
<mrmonkeyman> check there and make sure the resolution is correct
<affan> hi all.... i am using Broadcom 4306 card for wireless. Do I have to use ndiswrapper? I remember last time i installed Kubuntu it worked without it
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: How do I access System Settings?
<mrmonkeyman> Also, I noticed on mine when I installed it that the whole screen was to the right as well and I changed the settings on the monitor itself
<mrmonkeyman> I have it on my favorites
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: When I tried to change the monitor itself, the menu display showed the screen was moving according to the changes I was making but Kubuntu itself didn't move at all.
<crash__> holy wootness! My wifi card decided to work!!
<mrmonkeyman> then check the settings on a terminal type systemsettings
<mrmonkeyman> to open it
<Dr_willis> affan,  if it dident need it befor.. I doubt if it needs it now.
<Dr_willis> affan,  there have been a lot of changes to the broadcom drivers however.
<Choreboy> Can anyone help? My system is a giant toaster now :-(
<crash__> I have some pop-tarts..
<affan> Dr_willis: are there drivers for linux available from broadcom, do you know?
<Choreboy> my cdrom refuses to toast.
<Prem> Need help with wireless setup in Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4
<Dr_willis> affan,  I just had to in stall the bw fw cutter tools and my card worked.
<Prem> I have Broadcom Wireless cards
<Dr_willis> theres DOZENS of types of broadcom cards. :)
<Prem> Can you walk through the setup?
<Dr_willis> its the chipset of the card thats imporntant
<Choreboy> huzzah I have logged into console! Now can someone tell me where to go from there to undo the damage I did by enabling desktop effects?
<Prem> Broadcom BCM4312
<Prem> I got the "bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060108-6build1_amd64.deb"
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: I'm going to log into Kubuntu. This is retarded, trying to jump back and forth. I'm hoping kvirc proves to be a capable IRC client. If so, I'll be back here in a few moments.
<Prem> installing this will solve my problem?
<Dr_willis> Prem,  depends on your wireless cards specific chipset.
<Prem> how do I find that?
<mrmonkeyman> ok I'm using konversation
<Dr_willis> Prem,  i dont download specific debs. i grabbed the  b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<Dr_willis>   for my card
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubot5> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Prem> there are so many docs there
<Prem> which to look into?
<mrmonkeyman> Is there an application for 8.04 that works like disks and filesystems did on 7.10?
<Choreboy> my poor shiny new system is fubar.
<rrr3> Choreboy: hehe
<rrr3> Choreboy: have same problem
<rrr3> I installed the desktop effects and ubuntu  FAILED
<rrr3> massivly
<rrr3> Choreboy: report bug to lunchpad, eventually someone will fix then
<Choreboy> is there a way to undo the latest system changes? A system restore, if you will..
<Choreboy> I can't report a bug to anyone anywhere, I can't get on my syste
<rrr3> Choreboy: I guess you want to disable Xgl, googld how to do that.  afair, like  /etc/Xgl/disabled or something
<rrr3> Choreboy: report once you can,  or get a laptop / livecd / etc
<Choreboy> i have a live CD, can that help me repair my booboo?
<affan_> Dr_willis: i just installed fwcutter and it worked!!
<rrr3> Choreboy: first, report the bug, so that developers will know they failed. then they may fix it even :)
<mrmonkeyman> Choreboy, rrr3 go there http://monkeyland.samutz.com/?page_id=25
<rrr3> Choreboy: if you can't even go to console, then livecd would be helpfull
<mrmonkeyman> it's not a bug
<Dr_willis> affan_,  magical eh? :)
<mrmonkeyman> your xorg.conf file is just messed up
<Choreboy> I a in console now
<Choreboy> but I don't know what to do
<affan_> Dr_willis: let me restart and see if the magic holds ;)
<mrmonkeyman>  Choreboy, rrr3 go there http://monkeyland.samutz.com/?page_id=25
<rrr3> mrmonkeyman: yeah
<Dr_willis> Well so far under hardy.. I got Samba share browsing constantly breaking.. and my printer keeps gettting lost... :(
<Choreboy> mrmonkeyman: thanks, but I fail to see what that has to do with my login loop problem?
<rrr3> Dr_willis: I found a number of failures in ubuntu 8.04, using it only today
<rrr3> Dr_willis: report them all
<Dr_willis> rrr3,  i had reported them.. ages ago.
<aaroncampbell> genii: Thanks for that link to the appArmour printing bug, it WAS the problem, and I can print again.  You don't have any magic solutions for sound that stopped working do you?
<rrr3> Dr_willis: then bug developers
<Daisuke-Ido> Dr_willis: thank you, you just reminded me i have to re-set up my printer :)
<Dr_willis> rrr3,  i cant seem to figure out the cause. cant find any rhyme or reason for why its doing it.
<mrmonkeyman> your login loop problem is because when you log in it tries to load the desktop effects but fails and takes you back to login screen
<genii> aaroncampbell: Hehe if Intel HDA possibly
<rrr3> Dr_willis: bug cannonical to get moving, or stop lying that the system is mature and stable
<Choreboy> KDE4 desktop effects, nothing to do with Compiz
<mrmonkeyman> so you need to disable the desktop effects through console which only way to do that is by fixking the xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> rrr3,  should i demand a refund also!
<genii> aaroncampbell: There is an !intelhda factoid here for solving that one
<Dr_willis> :)
<rrr3> Dr_willis: well, it is 250 usd for the support
<Prem> Dr_willis I'm lost in Doc list
<Prem> for Wifi
<Choreboy> fix the xorg.conf file, check. I have no idea what that means but it sounds like the right thing to do.
<aaroncampbell> genii: I'm pretty sure that's what I did with gutsy, but it didn't seem to work with Hardy :|
<Dr_willis> Prem,  you know about as much about wifi as I do now.. You are on your own from there. :)
<Prem> :)
<aaroncampbell> !intelhda
<ubot5> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<robotgeek> Prem: what card do you have?
<mrmonkeyman> kde4 desktop effects is compiz
<genii> aaroncampbell: Yeah thats the one. Sound issues are not my strong area normally however.
<aaroncampbell> Thanks
<Choreboy> you sure? #Kubuntu-KDE4 told me there is no Compiz
<mrmonkeyman> go to /etc/X11/
<klobster> I got issues with dpkg, it kicks out an error with exit status 139.  Any ideas?
<klobster> and hi
<mrmonkeyman> its' the same thing, does the same thing
<mrmonkeyman> ubuntu did the same thing since i don't know what version where they put nice
<mrmonkeyman> button that said enable desktop effects
<Dr_willis> KDE4 has its own alternative to compiz.
<mrmonkeyman> which would install compiz
<mrmonkeyman> yes but it does the same thing
<Dr_willis> Its not 'compiz' however.
<mrmonkeyman> its' still 3d desktop effects
<Dr_willis> actually it has less features then compiz
<Dr_willis> its not the compiz program, or code. its a similer feature. - if you want kde and compiz, use kde3 and install the compiz stuff.
<mrmonkeyman> but if it messes up just like compiz does do you not fix it the same way as u do compiz
<klobster> what is the command for the running process gui?
<mrmonkeyman> by taking out all the extra stuff on xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> My xorg.conf is about as minimal as they get.
<rrr3> lol they really failed
<Dr_willis> I dont know what you would do in xorg.conf go 'fix' compiz really. Ive never had to do so.
<rrr3> everyone seems to have this "uh I will try this cool 3d stuff...  AYEEEEEE my desktop is borked!!!!"  problem.
<klobster> also, now when I run a nonexistant command in kstart -> run, it opens a firefox window searching for it?!?
<Dr_willis> Compiz is still very much a work in progress
<toyo|desk> is there a way that I can remove KDE3 and only have KDE 4
<Dr_willis> toyo|desk,  given the lack of features of kde4, you proberly dont want to just use kde4
<klobster> also i borked webmin
<toyo|desk> oh I see
<toyo|desk> Dr_willis, but it is technically possible?
<klobster> and i am still on gutsy
<mrmonkeyman> then how would one disable the desktop effects?
<Dr_willis> toyo|desk,  of course.. theres even a kubuntu isntall cd that has kde4 instead of kde3
<toyo|desk> oh ok
<toyo|desk> hmm well then
<Dr_willis> mrmonkeyman,  kde4 has some setting tools/check box's to disable all that stuff.
<toyo|desk> I will look into that later I think
<toyo|desk> :D
<mrmonkeyman> yeah but u need to be in gui to check that
<toyo|desk> anyway bbl
<Choreboy> I have to go, gang. Thanks for the help. I have not fixed this problem though, so you may see me in the near future
<Dr_willis> mrmonkeyman,  err.. so? Ive totally lost the point of this discussion now...  was there an original problem?
<Choreboy> but at the moment this Linux user needs to go get some luvins. Yes, rare... but it does happen.
<mrmonkeyman> yes, desktop effects are not working to the point where you can't log into the gui
<Dr_willis> mrmonkeyman,  compiz has a speficic file/setting in the users home dir - that can disable compiz,  thats not having anything to do with exiting the xorg.conf file. as for kde4's settings. No idea there. I dont mess with kde4 . ask in the kde4 channel if they have a similer feature.
<michael__> Why is the KDE web browser so slow?
<mrmonkeyman> k, I was trying to help choreboy he was the one with the problem
<Fa> is it?
<michael__> It's slow compared to Firefox
<Dr_willis> ive totally missed the original problem then. :)
<mrmonkeyman> Now if you want to know my problem though, its that I cannot find disks and file systems on 8.04 with kde4
<mrmonkeyman> in the system settings
<michael__> I'm upgrading to 8.04 now
<Fa> have fun michael
<michael__> It's almost done with the download
<michael__> I had regular Ubuntu Hardy but I decided to go with the KDE version
<Dr_willis> I went back to gnome... and realized WHY i gave up on gnome now.
<Dr_willis> The gnome file manager just dosent 'work' the way I work... :) with managing files.
<michael__> I usually use the best from both desktops
<michael__> works best that way
<michael__> I don't really like the Dolphin file manager
<Dr_willis> yea. but its the default gnome file manager i have issues with. :)
<michael__> See I like the default Gnome file manager
<mrmonkeyman> what is the best way of managing hard drives and partions with kde?
<michael__> Dolphin is a pain because if you go to the root you have to login as root
<Dr_willis> and how it does this 'shift click to move/select a range' stuff..is constantly messing up on me.. I go back to using mc in a terminal window.
<Dr_willis> mrmonkeyman,  manage how? Ive used the parted tools to resize, and alter them and so forth.
<michael__> See when I have Dolphin I use the Xterminal
<michael__> It's easier to command line
<Dr_willis> I normally remove Dolphin. :)
<mrmonkeyman> in that way
<michael__> My Kubuntu is on it's own drive as is my XP
<michael__> If I could play my games with Wine I would get rid of windows completely
<dwidmann> How exactly does KDE's CPU load sensor work with regards to SMP systems? Does it measure the collective load where 100% = all logical CPUs maxed out?
<mrmonkeyman> just wanting something more graphical
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: d3lphin or dolphin?
<genii> dwidmann: On my box it seems to go more like: 1st cpu hits 80-85% other 3 are ~7% each and the load sensor says 25% etc
<michael__> We're trying to convince our boss to get rid of Vista on our Machines at work and put Linux on them.  Since most of what we do is browser and remote desktop based
<DarkShinigami> How do I shrink the text size for my login? The "asterisk"/dots are big
<rignes> Fa: I'm not as impressed by KDE4 as I thought I would be.
<dwidmann> genii: I'm going to assume that's a yes
<Fa> give it time rignes
<genii> dwidmann: Basically yes. Although it doesn't do something like work all cpus equally, it maxes #1 then works on #2, and so on
<dwidmann> rignes: a) it may grow on you - b) it's not going to be "complete" until august
<lord> hola
<dwidmann> genii: which is why I'm using taskset to force things like kcryptd onto #4
<genii> dwidmann: Ah, OK :)
<rignes> dwidmann: It may.  We'll see. ;)
<lord> hola a todosss
<rignes> It has a nice smooth look.
<lord> alguien que porfa me pueda ayudar muchas gracias
<genii> !es | lord
<ubot5> lord: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dwidmann> genii: it's really annoying the way it does that like you said ... results in the system slowing down, a lot.
<lord> gracias muchas gracias
<dwidmann> genii: IMO I shouldn't have to taskset for my system to be usable under load :(
<genii> dwidmann: I'd definitely like to see each cpu being used equally instead. Because it puts more load on the first few a lot
<genii> (the way it currently is)
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  Both. :)
<Dr_willis> work time for me.
<dwidmann> genii: I wonder if there are any kernel options to alter how it loads the CPUs
<dwidmann> genii: compile time ... that is
<genii> dwidmann: No idea
<o0Chris0o> kubuntu is pretty cool and all..but some of the settings arent there like on kde3...like screensavers...the configure taskbar..etc
<o0Chris0o> weird
<mrmonkeyman> it seems more gnome like now like if they don't want you to configure anything
<klobster> hello!
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<o0Chris0o> damn it
<o0Chris0o> oops
<o0Chris0o> sorry
<klobster> adept is giving me issues, any help?
<dwidmann> o0Chris0o: KDE4 isn't finished yet, things you're missing now will likely be present in August
<Ahmuck> .
<dwidmann> mrmonkeyman: sad I know :(
<o0Chris0o> I see
<o0Chris0o> so I switched to kde4 for nothing :(
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: Well, no luck.
<o0Chris0o> how do I install kde3 and get rid of kde4?
<o0Chris0o> lol
<dwidmann> o0Chris0o: you can still use it some, find some bugs for devs to squash
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: And I didn't realize you had to teach Kubuntu how to run an install program. I clicked the setup icon for KVIRC and it asked me what program I wanted to associate *.exe files with. So I was left baffled.
<Ahmuck> follow the white rabbit
<o0Chris0o> dwidmann: yeah I could, but I am not really good bug finding person
<mrmonkeyman> if it was a *.exe then you need wine to install it
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: I'm beginning to suspect you have to be a total geek to enjoy Kubuntu.
<aaroncampbell> genii: Found my sound issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/213206
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 213206 in linux "SoundMAX AD1988B- no digital audio" [Undecided,New]
<mrmonkeyman> you know, try 7.10 with kde3 and you will enjoy yourself a lot more
<RurouniJones> Or it sounded like you downloaded the wrong kvirc binary
<genii> aaroncampbell: Looks like you're two for two on solutions so far :)
<aaroncampbell> no solution for that one yet :|
<mrmonkeyman> I'm finding I'm having to many headaches with this new 8.04 version that I hve not had since 6.06
<genii> aaroncampbell: Ah, too bad :(
<aaroncampbell> yeah
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: Anyhow, I found System Settings and checked out the Monitor/Display settings. Everything looked as it should. Resolution was set to 1440x900, refresh rate was correct, it recognized my monitor and video card, etc, etc. And yet this problem.
<mrmonkeyman> That's weird, because it sounds like everything is correct to where it should work, I can't think of anything else...Sorry :(
<o0Chris0o> whats the difference bentween ubuntu and kubuntu besides the GUI? is gnome pretty good?
<mrmonkeyman> gnome is i look pretty but wont let you configure much
<mrmonkeyman> its more mac like
<o0Chris0o> I see
<o0Chris0o> I like the weather feature you can put in the toolbar
<Braeloch> mrmonkeyman: I'm baffling anyone I talk to. No worries.
<o0Chris0o> and the window sfx
<o0Chris0o> when you move em
<mrmonkeyman> this new 8.04 with kde4 is feeling like gnome though so right now I could not tell you the real differences
<o0Chris0o> so, how do I successfully and completely remove kde4 and downgrade to kde3?
<Braeloch> I'd like to know, too
<o0Chris0o> I should of just checked it out on Live CD before installing it lol
<RurouniJones> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666568&highlight=remove+kde4
<Braeloch> Thanks RurouniJones.
<o0Chris0o> ty RurouniJones
<o0Chris0o> :)
<RurouniJones> There are a few suggestions in that forum.
<RurouniJones>  sudo aptitude purge kde4 kde4-core seems to be the most straightforward, note I havent tried these
<RurouniJones> There is also a longer set of instructions that has one person saying it worked for them
<o0Chris0o> alright, I will give it a try :)
<will00> how well does kubuntu cooperate with touchscreens?
<klobster> hello, any chance on tech support?
<RurouniJones> klobster: Just ask the question, if anyone can help they will
<o0Chris0o> I forgot which linux does, some bar room table top games use linux for their os
 * Braeloch mutters something about wanting an iMac, and heads off for the night
<klobster> I have questions about adept.  exit error status 139.  any help?
<o0Chris0o> and they are touchscreens
<will00> o0Chris0o iv heard about that
<will00> im tryin to set up a new register for my boss, and he wants me to build a cheaper version than the prebuilts
<xieo> ive got this odd problem.. the install cd gives me this "buffer i/o error on device fd0." i know it has to do with the floppy, but later on in the install kubuntu doesn't recognize either of my sata drives
<xieo> im not sure if the problems are related, but if this problem occurs often, id like to know if theres a work around or something :)
<RurouniJones> xieo, what motherboard do you have
<RurouniJones> google for your motherboard make and ubuntu + install
<xieo> alright, ill give that a go
<xieo> thanks
<RurouniJones> Sounds like it probably has one of those cheapo SATA RAID chips which aren great
<RurouniJones> may be causing an issue
<xieo> :/
<xieo> i was afraid of htat
<o0Chris0o> will00: yeah I wouldn't of ever known they were linux till I had to turn one on and watch it boot up
<cahuez> wohooo, i'm doing the kubuntu distro upgrade right now, just 5 hours left to get kubuntu 8.04 done...!!
<will00> o0Chris0o, do you have any experience with this
<cahuez> but the best part, kubuntu working as usual at my turion_64 chic, hehe..!
<o0Chris0o> will00: actually I am pretty new to linux
<o0Chris0o> so no, not really
<klobster> thanks, everyone...  I am glad i helped you when you had problems...
<yoyoma> has anyone got pptp vpn to work in kubuntu 8.04?
<o0Chris0o> klobster, you were asked to ask the question
<mike> hey
<o0Chris0o> well bbl
<o0Chris0o> gonna get kde3 back
<yoyoma> man, i thought pptp vpn was supposed to be fixed in 8.04
<coreymon77> hi guys, im back
<yoyoma> sigh
<yoyoma> it looks like the 8.04 version of knetworkmanager still doesn't support PPTP VPN connections
<yoyoma> this was a big in 7.10 that was supposed to be fixed, i believe
<coreymon77> knetworkmanager is a piece of arse
<coreymon77> really bad program
<coreymon77> always has been
<yoyoma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/151867
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 151867 in knetworkmanager "vpn pptp on Kubuntu is not available" [Undecided,Fix released]
<yoyoma> that is just frustrating.  pptp (windows vpn server) is probably the most common corporate vpn server type out there... and it's not supported by kubuntu
<yoyoma> that's the last piece of the puzzle that keeps me on dual boot kubuntu + xp
<sparr__> yoyoma: im connected to a pptp vpn right now, using knetworkmanager in kubuntu
<sparr__> yoyoma: however, i had to configure it in nm-applet (the gnome network manager)
<sparr__> have you tried using nm-applet instead of knetworkmanager?
<yoyoma> i did on 7.04
<sparr__> it worked for me in 7.04, 7.10, and now in 8.04
<yoyoma> sorry, i meant 7.10
<yoyoma> gutsy gibbon
<sparr__> it takes a lot of trial and error, because different pptp implementations ignore different parts of the spec, or use different names for things
<sparr__> and i think i had to add some route entries manually
<sparr__> so that local networking still worked alongside the vpn
<sparr__> which is a bonus...
<yoyoma> yeah
<sparr__> windows xp can't do that, afaik
<yoyoma> i'm just surprised something so useful still doesn't work....
<sparr__> every other user of our work vpn has no internet access when using the vpn
<sparr__> i do  :)
<yoyoma> but it's hard to complain when it's free and i'm not a developer
<yoyoma> there's an option in XP to specify whether to always use the remote gateway or not
<crash__> sparr: they missed a checkbox
<sparr__> ugh
<crash__> happens all the time
<sparr__> i thought i was using 8.04
<crash__> internet + vpn is possible on XP
<sparr__> apparently my dist-upgrade STILL isnt finished
<|dthacker|> Hi, I just had to do a hard boot because open office froze up and now I freeze when the display manager starts up.
 * sparr__ downloads another 175MB of packages, to finish installing 2GB of packages
<yoyoma> hehe
<sparr__> |dthacker|: ctrl alt f1
<|dthacker|> rebooting
<sparr__> for the record, do not reboot during a dist-upgrade
<sparr__> how can i switch from mythbuntu to kubuntu startup/shutdown screens?
<RurouniJones> sparr__: They do tell you that in the instructions :)
<sparr__> RurouniJones: yes, but one might THINK the dist-upgrade is done when its not
<yoyoma> bah.  well, seeya guys.  i've gotta boot to XP to get work done :(
<sparr__> when dpkg exits complaining of a single error, it makes me happy.  unfortunately i didnt notice 2000 lines earlier in the output that that error blocked over half the dist-upgrade from completing
<|dthacker|> wow, it's back.
<sparr__> i would file a bug report on dpkg, but im lazy, and no one would fix it
<martin_> Hola Cual es la manera más sencilla de actualizar kde3 a kde4, vale la pena?
<Jucato> !es
<|dthacker|> !es | martin_
<ubot5> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubot5> martin_: please see above
<martin_> thanks a lot, pals
<martin_> Hola Cual es la manera más sencilla de actualizar kde3 a kde4, vale la pena?
<Jucato> still wrong channel martin_
<genii> I wonder if his remark was sarcasm
 * Jucato gives the benefit of the doubt unless proven otherwise
<Fa> lol
<genii> Jucato: Thats usually the best policy
<mrmsudawgs> ping
<purpleposeidon> *pang*
<kalinda> Hello - I'm wondering, since a friend of mine blew away his xorg.conf and couldn't get it back, is Bulletproof X actually included in Kubuntu Hardy? It wasn't on the "new features" page for the finaly release....
<Odd-rationale> kalinda: wnat me to pastebin a xorg file with vesa as driver?
<rickey> is there a kubuntu offtopic chat
<Odd-rationale> rickey: yes. #kubuntu-offtopic
<kalinda> Odd-rationale: No, that's ok, he already dealt with it. I just wanted to know if bulletproof X actually came with Kubuntu Hardy
<brian_> so what exactly is this?
<genii> I guess he really didn't care enough about it to hang around for an answer
<DarkShinigami> !c++
<ubot5> Factoid c++ not found
<DarkShinigami> Where can I get help with C++?
<DarkShinigami> !c
<ubot5> Factoid c not found
<Jucato> DarkShinigami: what kind of help?
<Jucato> general C++ help?
<DarkShinigami> Jucato: Hey. Been a while. Yes, general help.
<Jucato> ##c++
<DarkShinigami> Thanks Jucato
<mrmonkeyman> can anyone help me mount hard drives using the terminal, i get a message saying denied ntfs denied
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: what have you tried?
<dsmith_> y
<mrmonkeyman> mount
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: are you trying to mount an external or internal hdd?
<mrmonkeyman> internal
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: do you knoe the device name?
<Odd-rationale> know
<mrmonkeyman> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/test
<mrmonkeyman> that is what i tried
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: does /media/test exist?
<mrmonkeyman> and i got
<mrmonkeyman> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Operation not supported
<mrmonkeyman> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: ah, windows on it?
<mrmonkeyman> no
<mrmonkeyman> i made it
<mrmonkeyman> with sudo mkdir
<mrmonkeyman> but i am now noticing that i cannot write to it
<mrmonkeyman> is that my problem
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: no I meant windows on the ntfs partition.
<Odd-rationale> ?
<mrmonkeyman> ohhh, no windows just data but is ntfs from windows
<mrmonkeyman> i want to mount it take data out then convert it to ext3
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: ok. can you force mount it?
<cahuez> yes, you can..
<mrmonkeyman> will that in any way jeopordize my data?
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: unlikely
<mrmonkeyman> i have no backup of it and its 250 gb
<Ahmuck> mrmonkeyman: you need a backup
<FaceOfBoe> Can anyone tell me how to get the rotating cube going?
<o0Chris0o> rotating cube?
<cahuez> hey mrmonkey, just mount it and force if just for storage..
<Ahmuck> pick up a new drive, sata 300g seagate, and format for fat32 and backup first
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<mrmonkeyman> awsome it worked
<mrmonkeyman> ok
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: cool
<ubuntu> Anyone else noticed that 8.04 is more than a bit buggy?
<mrmonkeyman> now i have another hard drive and that one is sata
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: nope
<mrmonkeyman> do i need to do anything different
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: do you have compiz?
<FaceOfBoe> just finished getting it
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: different formatting, you mean?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<mrmonkeyman> i mean do i do the same command or do anything different
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: to mount?
<mrmonkeyman> exactly
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: should be the same. might want to unmount the other if you want to use the same mount point. or create a new one
<FaceOfBoe> should I go with advanced or simple?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: custom
<mrmonkeyman> ok, what is best way to unmount just sudo umount /media/test
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: install compizconfig-settings-manager first, though
<Odd-rationale> mrmonkeyman: yes
<Ahmuck> yes, why is that.  did kde or kubuntu decide not to provied a unified interface for compiz
<o0Chris0o> what is the rotating cube thing?
<Odd-rationale> Ahmuck: nope.
<Ahmuck> bleh
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: to have your virtual workspaces in like a cube.
<mrmonkeyman> ok, now say i want to add this to fstab
<o0Chris0o> I see
<o0Chris0o> I had that in gentoo before
<mrmonkeyman>  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/test -o force
<o0Chris0o> how do I get that Odd-rationale? I don't have compiz
<FaceOfBoe> still not working  :(
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: what version of ubuntu you got?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: did you install ccsm?
<o0Chris0o> 8.04
<FaceOfBoe> ya
<ubuntu> heh, compiz messed with my media player, kept getting nasty looking snow instead of my movies.
<waldschatten> There, now I have my name
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: what graphics card you got? is it relatively new?
<ubunturos> This OpenWeek interest me a lot!
<ubunturos> interests*
<o0Chris0o> yes it is
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: go to kmenu --> settings --> advance settings manager.
<FaceOfBoe> kk
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: go to kmenu --> system --> desktop effects and then click on install compiz
<waldschatten> Well, in the one day I had 8.04 installed my desktop links stopped working, mono stopped working, wine apps started crashing.
<FaceOfBoe> it's already installed
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: have it open?
<waldschatten> Maybe it was the dist upgrade, if I'd done it fresh from a CD it might have worked better?
<FaceOfBoe> it's open
<Odd-rationale> go to general options --> desktop size
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: ^
<o0Chris0o> is there kde extras you can install?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: and set the hor=4 ver=1 and #of desktop=1
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: are you running kde3 or 4?
<o0Chris0o> kde3
<o0Chris0o> went back, downgraded
<FaceOfBoe> I'm not seeing general options anywhere
<o0Chris0o> 4 is def not ready
<o0Chris0o> lol
<zPliskin> thats exactly what i wanted to know
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: it should be at the very top. the fisrt option
<zPliskin> i am on kde4... i dont understand a thing
<o0Chris0o> its not as configureable as kde3
<o0Chris0o> I am going to wait till 4.1
<zPliskin> beside of the whole plasma thing, whats the difference ?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: found it?
<FaceOfBoe> not there...dunno wotz wrong
<o0Chris0o> the layout, looking more like windows
<Makuseru> how can i convert a ".m4a" to a ".mp3"?
<zPliskin> i think kde3 is more like windows
<FaceOfBoe> kk got it
<o0Chris0o> more or less, they both are like windows :)
<o0Chris0o> and gnome is like mac
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: set hor=4 ver=1 and #=1 ?
<zPliskin> i am looking for a good distro for my working laptop
<zPliskin> i was waiting for kubuntu 8.04 with kde4
<FaceOfBoe> k
<zPliskin> and now i am all lost with those widgets everywhere and stuff
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: ok. now enable the Desktop Cube and rotate Cube plugins. (check the check bax
<Odd-rationale> box
<zPliskin> i had 7.10 with kde3 and it took me like 1000 years to make wireless working
<zPliskin> and with this remix 4 one, it worked on first try.
<Odd-rationale> You can play with the other settings later, but for now, also enable the Cube Cap plugin and the Wobbly Window plugin for kicks.
<zPliskin> actually it roughly works well. but its full of little annoying stuff all around
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<zPliskin> like the default menu doesnt have the new software i saved
<ubuntu> Is an intel Core 2 Duo 64 bit?
<zPliskin> yes
<FaceOfBoe> arrrgh...still not working
<zPliskin> by the way, whats the difference between 64 and 32 bits with latest kubuntu ?
<ubuntu> Argh, downloaded the x86 disc.
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: did you select Custom on the desktop effects settings?
<zPliskin> ubuntu > still works anyways
<ubuntu> Yup, what's the difference anyways, aside from the extra ram you can install?
<FaceOfBoe> Odd-rationale: Ya
<dwidmann>  I can't seem to get ServiceMenus working in Konqueror (or Dolphin either for that matter), what's up with things?
<zPliskin> no idea. thats why i ask -_-
<zPliskin> by the way, is there a way to go from kde4 to kde3 without reinstalling everything ?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: if you adjusted the settings in ccsm, and chose advance ot simple by mistake it will overwrite your settings and you will have to do it again
<dwidmann> zPliskin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> Heh, missed you asking the same thing pliskin
<zPliskin> dwid, thats all ?
<dwidmann> zPliskin: piece of cake huh?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: so make sure the settings are correct, then go to desktop effects and select Custom. then select apply
<zPliskin> is kde4 still on my HD then ?
<Odd-rationale> zPliskin: yes it would
<Odd-rationale> zPliskin: you can have both. just choose your session in the kdm sessions menu
<zPliskin> really?
<Odd-rationale> yep
<zPliskin> where is that kdm session menu?
<macosxp> Please help! I'm trying Kubuntu with KDE 4 (installed as a file in windows using the wubi installer) but I can't seem to change settings like my tcp/ip or connect online or change desktop settings like graphics acceleration for desktop compiz
<FaceOfBoe> Odd-rationale:  YaY  :)
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: kool.
<o0Chris0o> so how do I get rotating cube :) lol
<o0Chris0o> whats the file name for it? I can search fo rit
<Makuseru> does anyone know why amarok cant change the metadata on .m4a files?
<FaceOfBoe> meanwhile now I gotz this Adept Notifier window that won't go away
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: did you already go to kmenu --> system --> desktop effects and select install ?
<macosxp> can anyone help me?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: I get that too...
<Odd-rationale> macosxp: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<macosxp> okay thanks, bye
<dthacker> macosxp: sorry, havent used wubi
<o0Chris0o> Odd-rationale:  no let me do that, thought that was for FaceofBoe
<zPliskin> yo whats wrong with ubuntu servers, i download at 13KBS :(
<Odd-rationale> !slow | zPliskin
<ubot5> zPliskin: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Deepthought> !kde4
<ubot5> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Odd-rationale> Feisty???
<FaceOfBoe> neXt Q: how do I get Kaffeine to play my DvD's?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: ok
<Deepthought> test
<dwidmann> !css FaceOfBoe
<o0Chris0o> yah what is fiesty?
<ubot5> Factoid css faceofboe not found
<dwidmann> !css | FaceOfBoe
<ubot5> FaceOfBoe: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<o0Chris0o> !fiesty
<ubot5> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<o0Chris0o> oops
<o0Chris0o> !feisty
<ubot5> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<dwidmann> lol
<maduser> wtf?
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: do "sudo aptitude install libdvdread3 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<Makuseru> !libmp4
<ubot5> Factoid libmp4 not found
<o0Chris0o> I'm lost
<maduser> !hardy
<ubot5> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<maduser> ah they need to update the bot
<Odd-rationale> ubot5 is out of date....
<zPliskin> quick question, i use winamp on windows. whats the equivalent on linux ? amarok ?
<ubot5> Odd-rationale: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<o0Chris0o> update the bot!
<o0Chris0o> :-p
<dthacker> Makuseru: why don't you ask #amarok?
<Odd-rationale> lol
<ubunturos> heh
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: doesn't that install an older version of libdvdcss2 though? (ie: 1.2.5 instead of 1.2.9)
<Makuseru> dthacker: because everyone is dead in there
<dwidmann> Makuseru: I take no responsibility for their deaths
<Makuseru> ha
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: dunno. I think that is the reccomended method. the wiki team was discussing whether or not they should advise adding 3rd party repos...
<dthacker> Makuseru: they're not dead, they're just hibernating
<zPliskin> winter was heavy
<Makuseru> hibernating for life
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: well, last time I checked, that was the case
<zPliskin> ya back at 150KBS !
<dthacker> zPliskin: I like amarok for playing music, there are other players available too
<Makuseru> does anyone know how to edit .m4a metadata?
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: which was? adding medibuntu?
<o0Chris0o> Odd-rationale: oh yeah, the desktop effects are already installed
<o0Chris0o> I mean compiz engine
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: no, the script from libdvdread installing an older version ... of course, I haven't tried it in a while
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: ok. now install compizconfig-settings-manager
<o0Chris0o> k
<flank> I love my kubuntu 8.04 but it freezes alot
<FaceOfBoe> Odd-rationale: I got this "Install debhelper and fakeroot, then run this script again"
<TeslaTony> I've been getting randomly logged out of my system. Anyone know what might be going on?
<Deepthought> ﻿﻿ I installed kde4 on my ubuntu/kubuntu rig (hardy), and now the whole graphic login is gone, there's p[roblems with x-auth and so changing sessions is impossible, only a mamaed gnome.   Worse, becuese of the x-auth I can' t start synaptic to fix broken packages or reinstall kde-desktop gnome-desktop.   ﻿anyone had that problem ?  KDE4 messing up the whole sys ?
<keeper> Hi, I'm having some problems getting my keyboard to work, I can use it at the login screen, but as soon as I log in it stops responding
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: also, with any arch other than i386 you have to have all the tools installed for building packages - and it isn't even kind enough to install them for you
<keeper> Also the on screen keyboard doesn't work
<flank> everyone has problems
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: given that tidbit, I certainly can't recommend the script
<o0Chris0o> Odd-rationale: installed
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: and here's where it has the version set for the script --- uversion=1.2.5 --- so it looks like I was right
<o0Chris0o> wb Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> sorry i got disconneted...
<Odd-rationale> thanks!
<o0Chris0o> :)
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: does dvd plays for you?
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: did you get any of what I said in the last three minutes or so?
<o0Chris0o> I got compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: what was it?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: ok then scroll up and read what i wrote to FaceOfBoe ;)
<o0Chris0o> :)
<dwidmann> dd-rationale: also, with any arch other than i386 you have to have all the tools installed for building packages - and it isn't even kind enough to install them for you ------- Odd-rationale: given that tidbit, I certainly can't recommend the script ------ Odd-rationale: and here's where it has the version set for the script --- uversion=1.2.5 --- so it looks like I was right
<keeper> Could it be that my keyboard has something strange in xorg.conf ?
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: the scripts just downloads a .deb and installs it. correct?
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: only for i386, otherwise it has to download the source and build it
<Odd-rationale> sorry, I thought you meant arch as in arch linux...
<cube_> hey very new to kde what do i use as a synaptic equivelant?
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: just look at the script, it's pretty short and self explanitory
<dwidmann> cube_: adept
<keeper> I'm really not sure how it could be working at login screen, but not after logging in ( even numlock won't change its status)
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: i see. does medibuntu have other architectures then?
<K4k-laptop> ok, so I just updated my kubuntu 8.04 install to kde4, but I seem to have lost my little widget to control my volume...how do I get it back?
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: yes, and it's also a more recent version of it
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: I think medibuntu does i386, amd64, and ppc
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: ok. then. seems like some should update the script to have it download from mdeibuntu and for your architecure.
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: I agree
<keeper> I might try startx from recovery mode, any other ideas ?
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: if using i368 it seems ok. otherwise, i don't really like what it does....
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: I could do it easily enough, dunno how to get the changes in though
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: file a bug.
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: I suppose so, I'll just attach the modified script to the bug report and see how things go
<K4k-laptop> anyone know what the volume applet for kde4 is? or if there is a way to use the one from kde3.5 on 4?
<Odd-rationale> K4k-laptop: kmix?
<K4k-laptop> yea, thats it, thank you
<K4k-laptop> I couldn't remember what it was called
<K4k-laptop> where do I put that to make it autostart when I login?
<K4k-laptop> is there a special kde startup file?
<Odd-rationale> !autostart | K4k-laptop
<ubot5> K4k-laptop: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<cube_> what do i type in terminal to list all my hardware like cpu,memory,hd
<FaceOfBoe> <--Still fighting to get a DVD to play
<K4k-laptop> cube_, it's lspci for anything but mem and proc I think
<K4k-laptop> for mem it's "free"
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: what happned?
<K4k-laptop> for disk space it's "df -h"
<FaceOfBoe> Odd-rationale: I got this "Install debhelper and fakeroot, then run this script again"
<K4k-laptop> and proc, you have to cat the /proc file, but I don't remember where it is
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: ok. forget that
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: add the medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<FaceOfBoe> I wish I could remember how I did it last time  *argh*
<cube_> there was this one command i could enter that would list out specificly like what it looks like here http://myspace.com/cubesis
<cube_> y
<o0Chris0o> alright, I installed ccsm
<o0Chris0o> where do I go for the general options --> desktop size
<o0Chris0o> Odd-rationale:
<keeper> cube_: dmidecode -q | less
<cube_> wow adept seems faster then synaptic
<Daisuke_Laptop> why would you link to a myspace page?  do you hate us that much? :)
<cube_> i just didn't feel like pastebin
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: in kmenu --> settings --> advance desktop settings
<cube_> do you know how i can output that
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> ok
<Odd-rationale> cube_: use pastebinit!
<keeper> I think I'll try startx from recovery mode, brb
<azmaa> while upgrading to hardy heron I need to download many softwares. upgrader downloads them but it's slow. how can i have list of softwares it is downloading so I'll be able to download it somewhere else?
<cube_> sorry guys here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8654/
<FaceOfBoe> this DVD thing is just not working 4 me.  :(
<cube_> after setting it to not use swap how do i get rid of the swap space being used to free space?
<Makuseru> how can i change the tags on a m4a file? i got the libmp4v2 but i still cant change them. what else do i need to do?
<o0Chris0o> Odd-rationale: not working for me for some reason
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: do you have a compiz capable graphics card?
<o0Chris0o> yes it has worked with it before
<cube_> what command would display this output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8654/
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: even with medibuntu? were you able to install libdvdcss2?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: you enabled the cube plugin etc?
<FaceOfBoe> says it's installed in the manager. ..but still can't play DVD
<o0Chris0o> Odd-rationale: yes in ccsm under desktop
<cube_> is there a kde equivelent to gimp or do you just use gimp?
<Odd-rationale> cube_: krita
<zPliskin> i just finished downloading kde3. how do i switch from kde4 to 3 ?
<Odd-rationale> zPliskin: log out and choose kde3 from the kdm sessions menu.
<zPliskin> aight
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: so after you choose custom in desktop effects and select apply, what happens?
<o0Chris0o> just that, clicked apply and nothing happens :(
<cube_> where do i adjust screen res
<Odd-rationale> cube_: system settings --> monitor and display
<FaceOfBoe> **YaY** DVD is playin
<Odd-rationale> FaceOfBoe: good!
<Odd-rationale> one down.
<Odd-rationale> let me try to get o0Chris0o problem, then i'll go to sleep :)
<o0Chris0o> :)
<FaceOfBoe> :)
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: what graphics card you gat?
<Odd-rationale> got?
<o0Chris0o> umm
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: what do you think of this? http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5f149f92
<o0Chris0o> I kidna forgot
<cube_> it worked thanks
<cube_> what is the name of the kde version of compiz-settings manager
<o0Chris0o> dang
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: looks good to me. but again. I'm just an amateur at bash.
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: do lspci | grep VGA
<FaceOfBoe> Cheers Oddski...yer my hero  :)
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: so am I .... I don't know what some of that is doing
<dwidmann> or do I, I don't remember
<Odd-rationale> cube_: compizcongif-settings-manager
<Odd-rationale> err
<Odd-rationale> compizconfig-settings-manager
<o0Chris0o> nVidia GeForce 8600 GT
<Odd-rationale> in other words, the same ;) <-- cube_
<dwidmann> o0Chris0o: hey, same card as me :)
<o0Chris0o> :)
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: ok. do alt+f2 and type "compiz --replace" with out the quotes and do enter
<o0Chris0o> could not run specified command
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: double check you spelling...
<o0Chris0o> typed exactly how you typed it :) without the "
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: try in terminal "sudo aptitude install compiz-kde"
<Makuseru> how can i change the tags on a m4a file? i got the libmp4v2 but i still cant change them. what else do i need to do?
<o0Chris0o> k
<cube_> does kopete do myspace and gtalk?
<o0Chris0o> nothing was installed, I must already have it
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: try running "compiz --replace" in terminal and see if there is any errors
<o0Chris0o> command not found
<Odd-rationale> :?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: try "which compiz" in terminal
<o0Chris0o> is there a space beteween compiz--replace?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: yes....
<o0Chris0o> I tried that
<o0Chris0o> and..
<cube_> what would i use for ftp
<o0Chris0o> I got "aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
<Odd-rationale> cube_: konqueror, i guess
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: hmm. seems like compiz is crashing...
<o0Chris0o> xgl not present
<o0Chris0o> and says
<o0Chris0o> no whitelisted driver found
<cube_> looks like gftp works fine on kde..man i don't know why i stayed with gnome for so long
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: did you enable the nvidia restricted drivers from the restricted drivers manager?
<o0Chris0o> yeah I did
<o0Chris0o> let me go back and dbl check to make sure
<o0Chris0o> yup, enabled
<cube_> where is documentation for kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> httpwiki.kubuntu.org
<o0Chris0o> restricted drivers manager or hardware drivers manager?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: the latter
<o0Chris0o> ok
<Odd-rationale> cube_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: pastebin you xorg-conf file for me
<o0Chris0o> k
<Odd-rationale> xorg.conf
<o0Chris0o> how do I bring that up?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: here's the easy way.
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: install pastebinit: sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<o0Chris0o> easy way is always the best way lol..for me anyways
<o0Chris0o> done
<o0Chris0o> alright, installed it..its not listed to open it lol
<Odd-rationale> sorry about that...
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: where were we?
<o0Chris0o> pastebinit is installe
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: ok then do "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<Odd-rationale> then give me the linkit gives you.
<o0Chris0o> ahh nice
<Odd-rationale> link?
<o0Chris0o> weird
<Odd-rationale> what?
<o0Chris0o> says no such file or directory
<o0Chris0o> I am typing cat /etc/x11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: captital X
<o0Chris0o> sorry, its late :(
<Odd-rationale> here too :)
<o0Chris0o> http://pastebin.com/f1a979644
<o0Chris0o> I like this pastebinit, thanks for mentioning it
<o0Chris0o> do I always use cat at the beginning? and | pastebinit at the end?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: well | is a pipe. you can pipe any output to pastebinit
<o0Chris0o> alright
<Odd-rationale> try for example with out the | pastebinit
<o0Chris0o> ahh I see
<Odd-rationale> I don;t know why it is now working... your xorg file is loading the glx module...
<o0Chris0o> I dunno I must of done something wrong :(
<o0Chris0o> should I log off and log back on to see if it worked?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: so you could essetiall do even somthing like apt-get install smoething | pastebinit and it will give the while apt output
<o0Chris0o> ahh I see
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: try running glxgears in terminal
<o0Chris0o> running
<Odd-rationale> hmm
<o0Chris0o> red blue and green gears
<o0Chris0o> lol
<cube_> what is a cool looking app launcher? or that mac looking one for kde?
<Odd-rationale> cube_: kooldock
<cube_> thankyou
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: yeah try loggin out and we'll try again...
<o0Chris0o> ok brb
<cube_> i launched cool dock but don't see it anywhere
<Odd-rationale> cube_: move you mouse to the bottom edge
<Odd-rationale> near the middle
<cube_> its not working?
<macosxp> Using KDE 4, why can't I double-click to open or right-click to copy files on the desktop... since when is the desktop a dull icon store?
<Odd-rationale> cube_: do alt+f2 and type in "kooldock"
<Odd-rationale> then try again
<macosxp> and where are the compiz options?
<cube_> where do i kill a process
<macosxp> and how to I change my tcp/ip settings in a GUI?
<Odd-rationale> macosxp: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<Odd-rationale> cube_: do ctrl+esc to see list of runnning processes and to kill any if neeeded
<cube_> ok what am i missing about this kooldock its simply not working
<cube_> brb
<o0Chris0o> sorry took so long
<o0Chris0o> wouldn't come back from being logged off
<o0Chris0o> had to resstart
<o0Chris0o> but I am back
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: ok. np
<o0Chris0o> and
<o0Chris0o> it works :)
<o0Chris0o> want to know what the problem was
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: kool! now I can sleep
<o0Chris0o> you can hit me!
<o0Chris0o> lol
<kishore> hi all! i have a problem with running eagle in a kde4 session
<cube_> ok i got cooldock to work but it keeps crashing
<Odd-rationale> !kde4 | kishore
<ubot5> kishore: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<o0Chris0o> I forgot to restart the pc for the restricted driver to be enabled
<o0Chris0o> :(
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: -_-
<kishore> it crashes often but this does not happen with kde3
<o0Chris0o> I thought I already did..
<cube_> i am on 3.5 something for kde
<cube_> and its crashing constant
<Odd-rationale> cube_: you mean kooldock?
<Odd-rationale> kishore: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<o0Chris0o> Odd-rationale: thanks! appreciate your time
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: np
<kishore> Odd-rationale:
<l> hi, where can I find a German language group?
<kishore> Odd-rationale: thanks ill go there
<cube_> yes it cause signall 11 egv , but why kde4 i am on 3.5?
<Odd-rationale> !de
<ubot5> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<l> thx
<Odd-rationale> cube_: I was talking to kishore
<cube_> is there a way for me to make crash handler not report that crash
<cube_> cause it stays working but keeps reporting it
<caveman26> whats a good benchmarking program to use for figuring out the megaflops of a processor in linux?
<cube_> how would i add things to kooldock?
<cube_> ok sorry nevermind
<cube_> how would i make crash handler stop reporting the bug?
<Agent_bob> hung program "[dvd-slideshow] waiting for mpeg2enc to finish..."   but mpeg2enc is not using any cpu time, so it's not doing anything.   thoughts ?
<theveryend> HEYY
<Agent_bob> 23335 pts/0    Sl+   31:21 mpeg2enc -v 0 -q 4 -4 2 -2 1 -a 2 -M 3 -f 8 -o /usr/slideshow   <<< is that syntax even correct ?
<theveryend> ANYONE?
<cube_> i am on kubuntu amd64 8.04 and kooldock keeps sending signal 11 sigsevg as a crash is there anything i can do?
<Jucato> !caps | theveryend
<ubot5> theveryend: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Agent_bob> theveryend what happened? did we join an empty channel ?
<Jucato> !anyone | theveryend
<ubot5> theveryend: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theveryend> sorry
<theveryend> this is my first time here
<cube_> mine 2
<theveryend> ima a bit confused
<cube_> is there anyway i can stop crash handler from report the crash as kooldock stays open and working
<theveryend> oh yeah. i got that one too
<theveryend> it always happens
<cube_> u know how to fix it?
<theveryend>  no i dont know
<theveryend> anyone know?
<Agent_bob> na'me
<Odd-rationale> cube_: try killing kooldock and try alt+f2 and type "kooldock --nocrashhandler"
<cube_> u know how i can setup that way for boot?
<Odd-rationale> cube_: do you have it set for kde to automatically save session?
<cube_> i don't think i do
<theveryend> its complicated
<cube_> lol it worked but then now it doesn't stay open when it crashes
<theveryend> lol
<Odd-rationale> cube_: go to system settings --> advance --> session manager. and select on login --> restore previous session
<Odd-rationale> cube_: you cant have you cake and eat it too ;)
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubot5> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> oh, that factoid isn't updated... http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Odd-rationale> good night all!
<cube_> thanks for all the responses odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> cube_: np
<theveryend> do u know how to use torrent?
<theveryend> mine doesnt work
<theveryend> anyone?
<maduser> ktorrent?
<zPliskin> how do you install java on firefox ?
<theveryend> yes. ktorrent
<Jucato> zPliskin: unless you're on 64bit, just install sun-java6-plugin
<zPliskin> i just did the damn procedure and it doesn't work. firefox doesnt detect the plugin
<zPliskin> how i do that ?
<Agent_bob> mpeg2enc BUG!
<theveryend> my firefox always close unexpectedly
<Jucato> zPliskin: what procedure did you do?
<zPliskin> the procedure on the sun site : http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<Agent_bob> hmm konsole   shift+arrow to switch tabs   but what is the gnome-terminal key ?
<theveryend> oh
<Jucato> Ctrl+Page Up/Down
<Jucato> Agent_bob: ^^^^
<Agent_bob> ah ty
<Agent_bob> and it doesn't cycle   ;/
<Jucato> (it's GNOME.. what did you expect? :P)
<Jucato> j/k
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> hung program "[dvd-slideshow] waiting for mpeg2enc to finish..."   but mpeg2enc is not using any cpu time, so it's not doing anything.   thoughts ?
<Agent_bob> i know i can kill mpeg2enc    but the program will error out.   is there a better way to build a slideshow-dvd ?
 * Agent_bob wants to smack mpeg2enc's fingures with a hammer so it will stop "hanging" on...
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d27d5be84
<Agent_bob> i wouldn't wait more than two or three hours for that thing to do something.....
<nicolas> hie everyone
<Agent_bob> hmmm could not start GNOME Web Browser  \n\n Startup failed because of the following error: \n unable to determine the address of the message bus.
<theveryend> argh
<nicolas> i'm having trouble with lirc in hardy, am i alone?
<theveryend> its driving me crazy
<Agent_bob> i think i have determined that i like posting error messages, better than trying to solve other peoples issues.        or maybe not.
<theveryend> ouch
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: :)
<nicolas> lirc daemon won't load, only the userspace works :s
<Agent_bob> Lynoure here's another one.   :)     i just clicked the switch window managers.   (from blackbox to metacity)  heh all it acomplished is, now i have no menus bars buttons * !
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: Gnome web browser == epiphany?
<Agent_bob> yeah i think.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: but you are in kde, still? (just trying to figure out the situation)
<Agent_bob> oh but i just found that i can now   alt+tab   and get a task manager/switcher
<Agent_bob> Lynoure i haven't been in kde per'se in years.
<Agent_bob> nor gnome...
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: ok, then I don't even try to help you.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: too much work trying to guess what you have and what you don't :)
<Agent_bob> yeah.   i fully understand that.        i have all the gnome and kde installed   but almost nothing running.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure but:  if you could spare a moment.
<Agent_bob> have you ever built any dvd slideshows ?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: Actually, I don't even know what they would be as dvd tends to be moving video and slides unmoving
<Agent_bob> hung program "[dvd-slideshow] waiting for mpeg2enc to finish..."   but mpeg2enc is not using any cpu time, so it's not doing anything.   thoughts ?
<Agent_bob> sorry.   i mean mpeg2enc seems to be all that is blocking my progress at this time.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: How did you determine it is not doing anything? strace?
 * Lynoure loves strace
<Agent_bob> top
<Agent_bob> it doesn't even show up on "top"   and sp says it's been sleeping for 30 minutes
<Agent_bob> s/sp/ps/
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: try   strace -f -p pid-of-your process   for fun anyway
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: it's probably waiting for something that is not there
<Agent_bob> strace -f -p `pidof mpeg2enc`  ?
<Lynoure> yes
<Agent_bob> Process 23363 attached with 5 threads - interrupt to quit
<Agent_bob>  <unfinished ...>
<Agent_bob>  <unfinished ...>
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: hmm, not very informative.
<Agent_bob> that's all it said.
 * Agent_bob shrugs
<Lynoure> If that always happens, I'd restart and strace it into a file from earlier on
<Lynoure> or go digging in /proc (but that's much less fun)
 * Agent_bob wishes there was a slightly more polished app    even a cli app.
<Agent_bob> for building dvd's
<Agent_bob> if i do that i need to test run it on a small file.  not this 2 hour project.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: pity if you'll lose 2h of work :/
<Agent_bob> i guess i just as well kill the thing.    loose all that data...
<Agent_bob> yeah
<Agent_bob> well  easy go.
<Agent_bob> reguardless how it came.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: Manslide might be a "slightly more polished app", never tried it
<Agent_bob> now that i have metacity running i think i'll start kicker so i'll have a menu.
<Agent_bob> i'll look at it.
<Agent_bob> hmmm maybe if i just nuke xorg it will leave the "completely finished" but not released dvd (the progress is at 100% and the only message is the "waiting for mpeg2enc to finish") and when i start the app it will see it's temp file and finish it ???
<Agent_bob> oh well,  wish me good noogies!
<oupa> Hi, I am having a problem sharing a printer attached to a Kubuntu system with an Ubuntu system. both 8.04. It used to 'just work' now it "just doesn't". Can anybody help me configure it? Please
<cicero123> hello.iam trying to use the kde4 ubgrade disk. the insturtions read to run "kdesu "/cdrom/cdromupgrade" in the command line, but i get the error, "command not found.
<Lynoure> cicero123: is your cd mounted?
<cicero123> Lynoure:  yes.
<vlt> Hello. Which of the install CDs/DVDs allows shrinking an existing NTFS partition before installing Kubuntu?
<cicero123> Lynoure:  it is mounted as /media/cdrom0
<Lynoure> cicero123: try   kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<cicero123> Lynoure:  k
<Lynoure> cicero123: well, that explain it :)  /media/cdrom0  instead of plain /cdrom  for you then
<cicero123> Lynoure:  sorry. i know enough to be dangerous but not enough to make money. :(
<monkeybritches> vlt: There's an option to resize partitions during installation
<monkeybritches> Choose 'manual' and resize at will
<vlt> monkeybritches: On desktop AND alternate CD? I remember it coming only with one of the install CDs in earlier versions ...
<cicero123> Lynoure: i am still getting command not found.
<monkeybritches> I don't know about alternate, but I have the other one and it's on it.
<Lynoure> cicero123: what does ls -la  /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade  show?  (I haven't upgraded that way ever myself, I always switch in the late alpha stage :) )
<Lynoure> (or then upgrade over network later on)
<Lynoure> cicero123: is is the alternate cd you are using?
<MasterStone> hi everyone
<cicero123> Lynoure: no such file or directory. :( but in properties is gives the mount as /media/cdrom0
<MasterStone> i have a problem with my graphic installation after an upgrade to hardy
<cicero123> i dont know. there are two exec files in it. a umenu.exe, and a wubi.exe
<Lynoure> cicero123: does not sound like the right cd, but I'm yet to check
<stdin> that would be the desktop cd
<stdin> (there are no .exe's on the alternate cd)
<Agent_bob> no such noogie !     oh swell
<cicero123> Lynoure: if it is the wrong cd it would explain a lot. :/
<Lynoure> cicero123: checked, it's the wrong cd
<Agent_bob> vidio dvd's are just data dvd's with some specially named/formated files on them aren't they?
<cicero123> Lynoure: which one do i need?
<cicero123> kde on 386.
<Lynoure> cicero123: the one called Alternate
<Agent_bob> .vob's and such
<cicero123> Lynoure:  k. thank you. i will dl it now.
<Lynoure> cicero123: good luck.
<cicero123> Lynoure:  thanx. :)
<Agent_bob> cicero123 how much ram ?
<Agent_bob> or am i misreading that "<cicero123> kde on 386"
<walter_eco> hi - - I'm having a screen size problem
<Agent_bob> me too.  mines too small
<walter_eco> can't seem to go above 600 x 800
<ubuntu_> let me take a stab and say you have nvidia drivers
<walter_eco> also is there a way to see what version of kubuntu I'm running
<ubuntu_> lsb_release -a
<Agent_bob> lsb_release -r
<stdin> Agent_bob: yeah, .VOBs are mpeg 2 sequences, but it's the .IFO and .BUP files that tell the DVD player the information about it, like titles, chapters, audio channels etc
<walter_eco> matrox
<ubuntu_> let me take a stab and say you have nvidia drivers?
<walter_eco> could be
<Agent_bob> stdin umm yes.  that's what i'm saying,  it's other wise just a data dvd,  correct ?
<walter_eco> is there a way to see what drivers I have
<walter_eco> (please)
<ubuntu_> what i mean is what card do you have
<stdin> Agent_bob: yep, it's just files on a disk
<Agent_bob> stdin not at all like the old audio cd format
<Agent_bob> right...   k
<walter_eco> I have a matrox g450/500 video card
<walter_eco> it says
<stdin> Agent_bob: yeah, single session, not like VCDS/AudioCDs
<walter_eco> which I believe
<o0Chris0o> I have a question for kde3 desktop effects....whats the effect that when you hoover over a window the title bar shows up then when you move your mouse to another window..it disappears? trying to get rid of that, I don't care for it :(
 * Agent_bob went to test
<walter_eco> it was working just fine at 1000x1200 then I switched to 600x800 now it wont let me switchback
<MasterStone> hi everyone. i have a problem with my screen resolution too.
<MasterStone> after the boot, the kde-login screen displays huge fonts and only a tiny part of the whole screen
<ubuntu_> kdesu displayconfig and under hardware choose the right drivers and more importantly choose corect device and the aproppriate resolution, it will write new values in xorg and restart x
<MasterStone> the problem is that i cannot use any programs under kde because i cannot read a single thing
<ubuntu_> at the login screen, the xorg will choose the highest resolution and use and then change to what you selected for kde,
<walter_eco> its set to the right card supposedly
<ubuntu_> compared to ubuntu channel this place is calm, am testing out kubuntu
<walter_eco> it was working until i changed the setting
<ubuntu_> chances are it will be, but is the monitor section correct walter_eco
<noaXess> what to use on kubuntu to creating cd labesl.. also round cd labes to put on the cd itself?
<MasterStone> after i have logged in, i cannot read a single thing, the mousepointer is about 3 cm large. the font is huge and only parts of the screen are visible at all
<MasterStone> i have tried to change the xorg-parameters already with dpkg-reconfigure xorg-sxerver but that stops after setting keyboard and mouse setup
<MasterStone> how can i say kde (or the sxerver) to start in a different screen resolution?
<o0Chris0o> MasterStone: was there a pop-up for hardware drivers manager to enable the video card?
<MasterStone> o0Chris0o: during dpkg-reconfigure? no
<o0Chris0o> oic, I dunno. Thats what I did when I first installed kubuntu 8.04
<o0Chris0o> I thought maybe it was similar to your problem
<MasterStone> well, i did not install it from scratch but upgraded from 7.10
<o0Chris0o> I see
<o0Chris0o> is there like a computer chip icon by your clock on the right that you can see?
<jaffarkelshac> did you fix the resolution problem (i switched to ubuntu)
<MasterStone> the screenresolution is so bad that i can see the clock only partly, i can see the icon for the enter-button and the little menu-like icon a little underneath
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<jaffarkelshac> MasterStone, what card do you have
<MasterStone> jaffarkelshac: it is a ati x300 i believe
<jaffarkelshac> i have nvidia, and can only really help with that, but you need to edit your xorg.conf
<MasterStone> i have tried to change that but with dpkg-reconfigure it doesnt work because i only get to change the keyboard and mouse settings
<MasterStone> and with manually editing xorg.conf i can change the resolution but then my monitor says it cannot display the frequenzy although it should be with the given range
<jaffarkelshac> did you try envy-ng
<jaffarkelshac> i have been searching online for x300 xorg
<jaffarkelshac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137742
<o0Chris0o> I have a question for kde3 desktop effects....whats the effect that when you hoover over a window the title bar shows up then when you move your mouse to another window..it disappears? trying to get rid of that, I don't care for it :(
<jaffarkelshac> when you have minized it?
<jaffarkelshac> is the when the window is minimized? o0Chris0o
<o0Chris0o> no when it is maximized
<o0Chris0o> whethe title bar is there when it is active
<o0Chris0o> when I move the mouse away from it...itit goes away
<jaffarkelshac> i thought it was preview. but then i dont use kde
<o0Chris0o> only happends when I enable the effects, but trying to figure out which effect it is exactly to disable it lol
<jaffarkelshac> i am sure it is window preview
<o0Chris0o> alright lets see
<o0Chris0o> thats not under ccsm
<o0Chris0o> for an effect
<jaffarkelshac> no idea then, you have to probably do it the hard way
<jaffarkelshac> 1 by 1
<o0Chris0o> dunno
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<o0Chris0o> figures
<o0Chris0o> lol
<jaffarkelshac> not many ppl use kubuntu, the channel is very quiet. i tried it out today
<o0Chris0o> there is quite a bit of ppl that use it
<o0Chris0o> its 4am est here
<o0Chris0o> its usally more populated during the day
<jaffarkelshac> its 9 am where i am
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<Jucato> what a great logic!
<Jucato> !night | jaffarkelshac
<ubot5> jaffarkelshac: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<o0Chris0o> ubot has answers for many questions :)
<o0Chris0o> lol
<jaffarkelshac> what all kde users are in us?
<Fa> no
<Fa> i'm canadian
<o0Chris0o> !day
<ubot5> Factoid day not found
<Jucato> no. but to presume that everyone is in the same timezone is equally wrong :)
<jaffarkelshac> when did i presume that Jucato
<Jucato>  <jaffarkelshac> not many ppl use kubuntu, the channel is very quiet. i tried it out today
<Tom_Smith_orygin> Hi, I have a question - Where can I find a Kubuntu 8.04 DVD release with KDE4 (official there are only CDs)
<Jucato> anyway, just because the channel has been quiet when you were around doesn't mean that there are not many people using Kubuntu nor does it mean that it is always quiet
<Jucato> Tom_Smith_orygin: none. DVD only has KDE 3 by default, but KDE 4 packages installable I think
 * Jucato double checks
<Tom_Smith_orygin> ok, is KDE4 friendly install from package (some like 'apt-get install kde4') ?
<Jucato> Tom_Smith_orygin: yeah. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 for more information
<Tom_Smith_orygin> thanks man
<Tom_Smith_orygin> see you
<ken_fallon> So is it usually this quiet here ?
<Jucato> at this time of day, sometimes
<Jucato> day or night
<SlimeyPete> it can get quite busy
<SlimeyPete> but never so much as #ubuntu
<Jucato> (thank goodness!)
<ken_fallon> So was is bussier after the release ?
<Jucato> definitely
<Agent_bob> only when i'm not here.
<Jucato> (*especially* when you are here :P)
<Agent_bob> :)
 * Agent_bob saws one leg off of Jucato's chair.
<kwiji> hi!
<kwiji> I just tried to install kubuntu 8.04, but it doesnt show me a correct partition table
<kwiji> theres only one hd shown, although i have 2 partitions, 2 ntfs and some free space for kubuntu
<ken_fallon> Have you two hard disks then ?
<kwiji> no, 1 sata
<Agent_bob> then why shouldn't it "only one hd shown" ?
<ken_fallon> Do you see the 2 partitions ?
<Agent_bob> if you only have one hd then one hd is how many it should show
<kwiji> ähm, i mean it doesnt show the 2 partitions
<ken_fallon> ok what does it show ?
<kwiji> the only possibility i have is to create a new partition table and delete everything
<kwiji> it only shows my hd and no partitions, although i have 2 ntfs partitions
<ken_fallon> Do the sizes match the hard disk ?
<kwiji> hm, as far as i remember it just didn't show the size
<Agent_bob> you still in the live cd ?
<kwiji> no
<kwiji> winxp
<Agent_bob> k
<ken_fallon> Have you encryption on the NTFS partations ?
<kwiji> no
<amerigo> ! games
<ubot5> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kwiji> i just did the standard partition stuff with the winxp installation
<ken_fallon> so you have a c and d drive
<kwiji> c and e are my partitions
<Agent_bob> how you skipped d ?
<Agent_bob> never mind.
<ken_fallon> kwiji: I'm looking up something. Please hold . . .
<kwiji> thx
<Agent_bob> well leave her dress alone and help the poor guy
<Agent_bob> gosh
<ken_fallon> Agent_bob: lol
<Agent_bob> :)
<o0Chris0o> how do I disable the effects that when I hover over a window it brings the title bar (with the minimize, maximize and exit buttons) up, but when I move the mouse away to a another window,the title  goes away and the active windows title bar shows up
<o0Chris0o> hope that makes sense
<ken_fallon> kwiji: Can you open up "Computer Management" and go to "Disk Management"
<kwiji> with the live cd in or in winxp?
<ken_fallon> xp
<xst> After upgrading from gutsy to hardy I use the "hardware manager" to install the "ATI accelerated graphics driver" but it writes "Not in use" next to it? I have rebooted and everything. What to do?erything
<ken_fallon> kwiji: it's under start - control panel - administration tools
<kwiji> yes, i think i got it
<kwiji> my winxp is german, so i dont know how they translated it ;)
<ken_fallon> ok right click on disk 0 (if that's what it is) and select properties - hardware
<Agent_bob> ##windows and #kubuntu-de both exist.
<ken_fallon> You speak German ?
<kwiji> i'am german ;)
<Agent_bob> xst i can't answer that. but i did read it.
<kwiji>  i went on properties
<ken_fallon> on the "C:" volume right click and select properties then - harware
<tzd> the time in akregator isn't correct (shows +1-2 hours for some feeds), anyone knows what's wrong please?
<ken_fallon> It should list the disk type
<kwiji> yes
<ken_fallon> ok can you tell me the model please
<kwiji> WDC WD3200AAKS-00VYA0
<Agent_bob> western digital
<ken_fallon> kwiji: thanks Eine Moment
<kwiji> jupp
<o0Chris0o> how do I disable the effects that when I hover over a window it brings the title bar (with the minimize, maximize and exit buttons) up, but when I move the mouse away to a another window,the title  goes away and the active windows title bar shows up
<tuanpham> hi
<tuanpham> does anyone use kubuntu beta 8  ?
<tuanpham> i have some questions about kopete in this version
<Agent_bob> beta 8 ?
<tuanpham> yep
<Agent_bob> ?
<o0Chris0o> its not beta
<tuanpham> kubuntu 8.04 bete
<tuanpham> yep
<tuanpham> i setting up before the realease
<Agent_bob> 8.4 released.  not beta now.
<tuanpham> i see
<tuanpham> but i used an older one
<ken_fallon> kwiji: I can't find anything that would suggest a problem. Can you boot into Kubuntu and rejoin from there ?
<tuanpham> the beta version
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SlimeyPete> tuanpham: if you've installed any updates within the last few days, you no longer have the beta version
<tuanpham> i minute
<tuanpham> a minute
<tuanpham> i think i updated to newest
<kwiji> yep, i just read tah gparted comes with the live cd, i'll try that
<kwiji> tah = that
<tuanpham> but hi have problem with kopete
<tuanpham> i tried to save kopete setting
<tuanpham> but it does not take effection
<tuanpham> for exemple
<marc-andre> hiho
<tuanpham> i saved it not allow to show buble when recive message
<tuanpham> but it can't save
<tuanpham> do you know what i mean ?
<marc-andre> i need a little help, i have activated my onboard graphic card, but i can't activate it in Gutsy
<tuanpham> i tried to reinstall it
<tuanpham> but it is still the same
<Agent_bob> tuanpham ummm own your home ?
<tuanpham> ?
<Agent_bob> tuanpham    sudo chown $USER $HOME -R
<tuanpham> what do you mean Agent_bob ?
<marc-andre> here is my lspci : http://pastebin.com/m10ef245a
<tuanpham> ok i tried
<tuanpham> now i will tried to save setting
<tuanpham> thank
<Agent_bob> now see if you can save settings
<marc-andre> i tried to add it manually into the xorg.conf, but nothing happend
<marc-andre> and when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it tells me it can't find any graphic hardware
<Agent_bob> so set it to vesa
<tuanpham> :D
<tuanpham> it still can't save
<tuanpham> i think this problem come form kopete
<marc-andre> it is set to vesa, but the screen is still black
<tuanpham> how can i install othr version of kopote to test ?
<Agent_bob> tuanpham hmmm ok.   we might be able to get a usable error message out of it by closing it and running it from a konsole
<tuanpham> let i try it
<Agent_bob> tuanpham other version ?    get the .deb and right click it.
<tuanpham> QEventDispatcherUNIX::unregisterTimer: invalid argument
<tuanpham> QObject::connect: Connecting from COMPAT signal (KAction::activated())
<tuanpham> kopete(9302) Kopete::IdentityManager::load: Created identity  "xjE5kmARd5"
<tuanpham> this message i got
<tuanpham> i don't know
<Agent_bob> try to save settings and see if it adds anything
<tuanpham> it automaticaly added when i setting up kubuntu
<Agent_bob> non-com.
<a_c_1> morning all
<kaminix> !japanese
<ubot5> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<a_c_1> !64bit
<Agent_bob> try to save settings and see if it adds anything to the messages in the konsole  ^
<ubot5> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<a_c_1> anyone know how to get realplayer (specifically the BBC radio player) working in kubuntu64?
<tuanpham> no message when i save config
<Agent_bob> tuanpham and you still can't save ?
<tuanpham> Agent_bob:  do you have any ideal ?
<tuanpham> save it ok
<tuanpham> but does effaction
<tuanpham> i hate the buble message
<tuanpham> i disable it
<tuanpham> but it still shown when message come :D
<tuanpham> gota go
<tuanpham> i used kubuntu 7
<tuanpham> it's fine
<Agent_bob> hmmm ok.  no i can't think of anything else to try on it.
<Agent_bob> !bug | tuanpham
<tuanpham> can i reinstall the older version ?
<ubot5> tuanpham: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tuanpham> yes i think so
<Agent_bob> tuanpham yes you can.
<tuanpham> how can i do ?
<tuanpham> i tried apt-get remove and install
<tuanpham> but it still this version of kopete
<tuanpham> it has so many problems
<tuanpham> webcam not work
<tuanpham> user icon does not show ..
<Agent_bob> if you have the package cache   "/var/cache/apt/archives/kopete*.deb" you can install it from there.  if not you can download the specific version and install it
<rohan> a program i install myself - netbeans - has added a new entry to my kde menu. how can i know where is the .desktop file which has added that entry?
<tuanpham> ok let i check
<rohan> the entry is "Netbeans" in Menu -> Development
<tuanpham> thank anyways :)
<Agent_bob> apt-get install --force-downgrade kopete-
<Agent_bob> apt-get install --force-downgrade kopete-<version>
<Agent_bob> rohan   find ~/ /usr/ -iname *netbeans*.desktop
<kwiji> rb
<kwiji> i couldnt get irc running with the live cd
<rohan> Agent_bob: thanks, i found it in /usr
<Agent_bob> usr/share/something/ probably
<kwiji> but anyway, i could access my 2 ntfs partitions with the live cd
<tuanpham> it have no kopete here Agent_bob
<tuanpham> i will try install it again
<jo4___> Sorry, but no response in Xubuntu channel or Ubuntu for that matter. My question is if Xubuntu uses gdm or xfwm ? :P
<rohan> jo4___: gdm
<Agent_bob> !packages | tuanpham check the webpage
<ubot5> tuanpham check the webpage: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jo4___> rohan, ok, ty
<tuanpham> thank
<Agent_bob> tuanpham reinstalling the same bugged version is not likely to help.   file a bug report.   go to the web page packages.ubuntu.com and find a version that works.  download it and install it.
<Jucato> gdm and xfwm are 2 different things :)
<Agent_bob> jo4 left.  but xubuntu defaults to xdm + xfwm   iirc
<Jucato> I though gdm + xfwm... oh well
<Agent_bob> it may be.   i know i had xdm for a while and i thought it was installed by the xubuntu-desktop package...
<Jucato> let's see :)
<Agent_bob> but thinking something doesn't force it to be so.
<Agent_bob> doesn't seem to depend on xdm   or else i still have it installed,  checking that too
<Jucato> :)
<Agent_bob> nope not installed.
<tuanpham> did anyone use virtual box ose ?
<rohan> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/222567 ---> can someone please confirm this bug?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 222567 in apt "System hangs momentarily while using apt-get or aptitude" [Undecided,New]
<tuanpham> i got this
<tuanpham> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<tuanpham> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<tuanpham> Result Code:
<tuanpham> 0x80004005
<tuanpham> Component:
<tuanpham> Console
<tuanpham> Interface:
<tuanpham> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<tuanpham> when i run virtual machine :(
<stdin> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> !pastebin | tuanpham
<ubot5> tuanpham: please see above
 * Agent_bob gives the three legged chair a push.
 * Jucato falls over
<Agent_bob> woops.
<tuanpham> sorry
<snikker> gtk-qt-engine don't work as root. can you help me?
<Agent_bob> snikker you probably wont get help with that in here,  they are anti-root nazis
<krypto__> hi! someone can tell me where I can find global font settings?
<Jucato> snikker: what do you mean by "deosn't work as root"?
<krypto__> so i.e. when I start adept which runs with root rights has the same fonts as in my user account?
<stdin> probably that root's kde settings don't say to use qt-curve at the GTK style
<taghastien41> HDD locked in the bios is there any solution
<stdin> you could just start systemsettings with kdesu and set the style there
<snikker> Jucato: for example if i run synaptic (or another gtk app) with sudo or kdesu i don't have kde style. it work as normal user
<Agent_bob> krypto__ you could do kdesudo kcontrol    and set the fonts as root
<Jucato> snikker: see what stdin said
<snikker> Jucato: i've run kcontrol as root, but don't work
<Agent_bob> never ever startx as root and setup the kde settings like normal users...   ^
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: tsup tsup, you use word "nazi" way too lightly, son
<krypto__> thx, I could have think of that by myself.... ;)
<Agent_bob> Tm_T ?      look at some of the responces to questions about "root" in the logs and then say that  ;/
<snikker> Jucato: same thing with systemsettings...
<Jucato> weird
<snikker> Jucato: yes... in gutsy it worked fine...
<tuanpham> now i get older version Agent_bob
<tuanpham> thank
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: you still fail, son ;)
<Agent_bob> tuanpham welcome.
<tuanpham> i used kopete 0.2.7 againt
<tuanpham> no
<tuanpham> i works
<Tm_T> 0.12.7 ?
<tuanpham> yep
<tuanpham> it use for kde 3
<tuanpham> not for kde 4
<Tm_T> yes
<tuanpham> but it runs ok
<Tm_T> it does indeed, though, it might lack some features compared to newer
<Agent_bob> yes some of the "features" was what he was trying to "lack"
<Agent_bob> 254/256 getting close to done.
<kaminix> Meh... something's up with KTorrent. Recently it haven't resumed my downloads when it's supposed to but rewrite them with nothingness, effectively removing them from my harddrive.... paaartyyy
<kaminix> 3.5 GB of re-downloading
<kaminix> Confirmed, all deleted.
<smeril> how can i enter what part i want to download in K torrent after i have done it the first time?
<kaminix> Ah, oh... nevermind. This was my mistake. Specified wrong folder. :p
<kaminix> smeril: Load the info widget plugin.
<kaminix> Then choose 'Files'
<smeril> I solved the problem
<smeril> thanks anyway
<TeslaTony> How do I log an account off from the command line?
<emilsedgh> TeslaTony: what kind of account?
<ere4si> TeslaTony: log a user off?
<TeslaTony> ere4si: Yeah. I have my guest account logged in through a command line only session and I want it logged off
<ere4si> TeslaTony: I've never had to do that - anyone know how?
<TeslaTony> erm...nevermind...seems the command is "logout"
<chi_> hey all, still got some problems while booting "waiting for root file system"... stops with busybox, pls help
<ubuntu__> HDD LOCKED WHO HQVE Q SOLUTION
<taghast41>  HDD LOCKED WHO HaVE Q SOLUTION
<dustrial> hey all, still got some problems while booting "waiting for root file system"... stops with busybox, pls help
<Gulars> I'm doing a upgrade on my box, and it's giving me "Errors were encountered while processing: virtualbox-ose QMutex::lock: Deadlock detected in thread -1210718016" what should I do?
<Gulars> I'm using the gui dist-upgrade tool... anyone have any help?
<SlimeyPete> probably best to remove virtualbox and then try the upgrade again
<SlimeyPete> hopefully it hasn't tied itself in a knot
<Gulars> hmmm
<Gulars> the installer have halted at 99%, should I just kill it?
<benishor> Hello there. During a recent upgrade, it seems my partition got locked to read only
<benishor> is there anything I can do to fix it ?
<Gulars> btw: the terminal-output-thingie should be readonly, no?
<Gulars> benishor, first I guess you'll have to remount the partition rw from the command line?
<Gulars> and then edit /etc/fstab?
<benishor> Gulars : and how would I remount the partition ?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> got a bunch of perl process here that have to to with proFTPd, but it isn't installed: http://pastebin.ca/1001638
<Gulars> mount -n -o remount,rw /
<DexterF> what's this? where does it come from? why does it take up 95% cpu? never seen it before
<benishor> thank you Gulars !
<Gulars> np
<marcher> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> marcher: sorry?
<marcher> i just installed kubuntu..... i had ubuntu installed ...it crashed (im new to linux) and kubuntu seems weird
<SlimeyPete> *shrug* use it for a while, and then decide which you like best.
<SlimeyPete> there's not much difference between the two really - it's all down to personal taste.
<marcher> fair enough!!    i like the layout
<marcher> windoze i just had enough off
<marchukevich-m> ты вообще есть русские? )
<emilsedgh> !ru | marchukevich-m
<ubot5> marchukevich-m: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kaminix> Is Adobe's flash player made for GTK? Is that why it keeps crashing in Konqueror but works in Firefox?
<moope1> compiz or beryl?
<emilsedgh> kaminix: Flash Player 9 uses something that just exists in Firefox iirc
<kaminix> emilsedgh: Any words about if that's going to be fixed in future versions?
<emilsedgh> kaminix: i dont know.
<kaminix> Hmm... but it does work in Konqueror... only it's quite unstable.
<flaccid_> flash player or flash plugin?
<kaminix> No idea, nonfree stuff anyway.
<giacomo> !it
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<flaccid_> i don't believe flash player plugin uses either
<lovre> anyone tried kubuntu 8.04 with kde4?
<flaccid_> yeah
<dustrial> lovre:  yeah on my laptop from beta till now
<lovre> dustrial: does it have many bugs? I will install 8.04 but dont know between kde3 and kde4
<flaccid_> well i feel as though its buggy
<tamme> hi
<ScorpKing> i just installed 8.04. someone mentioned problems with konsole but i don't see any. anyone know what the problems are?
<Dr_willis> kde4  is not all that useable. Too many missing features
<SlimeyPete> ScorpKing: I've not noticed any
<dustrial> lovre: install kde3 if you are working productive
<ScorpKing> SlimeyPete: ok thanks
<lovre> dustrial: ok, thank you
<krypto__> is there a way to import a pcf file in network-manager to config a vpn connection?
<krypto__> it works when I connect with kvpnc but with network manager it doenst work
<flaccid_> krypto__, i believe thats what kvpnc is for, not network manager
<flaccid_> i could be wrong but. maybe network manager will get vpn support soon
<tamme> how can I easily upload files over the internet to my PC?
<krypto__> network manager can handle vpn connections as well when you install the network-manager-vpnc package
<flaccid_> krypto__, google it. it looks like it might
<flaccid_> well there you go
<krypto__> yeah but it doesnt work
<flaccid_> !doesntwork
<ubot5> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Dr_willis> tamme,  dozens of ways.. ssh/scp is one fairly easy/secure way
<cpk1> or wget, you didnt say where you were uploading from tamme
<flaccid_> krypto__, what type of vpn
<krypto__> the error message of network manager is not really helpful: "could no start vpn connection"
<tamme> my friend is on a windows computer... and I only want some files
<krypto__> flaccid: cisco vpn with vpnc
<tamme> and he is not so god on PC things
<krypto__> i think I made exactly the same config options on both tools, kvpnc and network manager... kvpnc works, network-manager doesnt
<tamme> I tried it with vsftp but every time I want to upload something FireFTP says 553 Could not create file. : /a short story.odt
<boaz_> Why does msiexec /i thebat_pro_4_0_24.msi fail to install The Bat! email client under Wine?
<Dr_willis> tamme,   this is over the internet? or a lan?
<tamme> internet
<Dr_willis> tamme,  depending on the size of the files. It may be just easier to use one of those file-share/rapidshare sites.
<cpk1> or even email
<flaccid_> krypto__, ok then sorry mate. did you check logs?
<cpk1> or ssh but I dont know what steps you need to do to get it to work with windows
<Dr_willis> and it mayt be a hassle to mess with  any router/firewall/port forwarding stuff
<krypto__> nothing helpful in the log files, alot of "waiting and scheduled" till I get a could not connect
<Dr_willis> ssh + winscp is handy.
<moope1> Best way of getting flash working on hardy is?
<Fa> moope1: through the package manager
<moope1> Fa, which package?
<Fa> adept
<moope1> que?
<moope1> apt-get install.......
<Fa> lol
<Fa> i don't use the commline that much
<Fa> command
<moope1> pulse?
<cpk1> moope1: flashplugin-nonfree will get flash up and running
<Fa> click on start...applications...settings then package manager
<Fa> search flash
<moope1> cpk1: ta
<Dr_willis> You might want to install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' also - it grabs a lot of other things you proberly will want as well
<moope1> mp3 support and the suchlike?
<cpk1> moope1: yes
<moope1> excellent
<cpk1> although I dunno if that enables dvd playback
<moope1> cpk1: Its meant to be my work machine :)
<crazy_bus> is there a special way to use a program that uses jack in 8.04.  As I'm not sure how to
<flaccid_> crazy_bus, jackd?
<crazy_bus> flaccid_: thanks, trying that now
<flaccid_> cool
<kalib> mornig people
<flaccid_> howdy
<kalib> Guys...need some help here...
<kalib> i can't configure the jre plugin on firefox 3.0 (the default one on kubuntu 8.04)
<kalib> could anyone here do it correctly?
<crazy_bus> flaccid_: is there anything to do after installing jackd?
<flaccid_> crazy_bus, comes down to the program. but usually not
<crazy_bus> flaccid  Any idea on qsynth.  It's still not recognising jack
<flaccid_> is jack running?
<flaccid_> jackd
<crazy_bus> flaccid_: what should options should I use on jackd?
<crazy_bus> mabey qjackctl will help
<flaccid_> err crazy_bus ps aux | grep jackd
<flaccid_> is it running?
<flaccid_> and if it is and its not working with your app, you need to see what you have to do for jackd
<crazy_bus> flaccid_: 14631  0.0  0.0   3008   756 pts/1    R+   22:53   0:00 grep jackd
<JuJuBee> What is a *good* substitute for Dreamweaver on linux/
<flaccid_> crazy_bus, sudo /etc/init.d/jackd start ?
<flaccid_> !info nvu | JuJuBee
<ubot5> jujubee: Package nvu does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid_> oh what a rip
<flaccid_> !webauthoring
<ubot5> Factoid webauthoring not found
<flaccid_> dang
<crazy_bus> !info kompozer | JuJuBee
<ubot5> jujubee: Package kompozer does not exist in gutsy
<crazy_bus> JuJuBee: http://kompozer.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> !info kompozer hardy
<ubot5> Package kompozer does not exist in gutsy
<JuJuBee> kompozer does not do the css hints for elements...
<crazy_bus> flaccid_: qjackctl got it working
<JuJuBee> I like the hints / auto complete that dreamweaver gives...
<flaccid_> fair enough
<JuJuBee> Wish they would release for linux...
<flaccid_> only problem is DW is not really web standards. best to learn html/css properly
<JuJuBee> I agree, but still nice to have the hints.  Saves typing and also lets me know *what* is available.
<JuJuBee> I'm just learning css
<JuJuBee> So,, why is DW not web standars?
<JuJuBee> I thought it was
<flaccid_> JuJuBee, better to use a real IDE then like Eclipse
<JuJuBee> Hmm, will check it out.
<JuJuBee> Linux?
<flaccid_> its not valid, to get it right with webstandards you need to tweak. they are improving it but as there is a DW task force with webstandards.org
<BonesolTeraDyne> JuJuBee: That's because DW's generated code doesn't always validate to W3C standards
<flaccid_> yes linux and windows and whatever else
<JuJuBee> Ah, java based...
<JuJuBee> Cool.
<JuJuBee> Installing now.
<flaccid_> i don't think its made in java
<JuJuBee> You are correct, it is a Java IDE also, didn't read far enough, my bad.
<JuJuBee> How are you at display problems?
<llutz> flaccid_: "open-source Integrated development environment (IDE) written primarily in Java. ..." (from wikipedia) :)
<flaccid_> cool
<flaccid_> im fine at display problems
<flaccid_> rightio im wrong then
<crazy_bus> JuJuBee: http://www.linux.com/feature/130601
<JuJuBee> crazy_bus : looks like quanta plus wins
<Pensacola> is there a way to do actions when the mouse touches a screen corner in kde4?
<flaccid_> i've tried all those and they seemed alright, but yeah i have no idea what is good i think it comes down to the user and their needs. i only need kate.
<JuJuBee> I use kate 99.9% of the time, but I would like to learn CSS and think an editor is helpful
<Jucato> then you'd be happy to know that Quanta uses katepart as its text editor component
<Jucato> so you get the features of Kate with the features of a Web IDE...
<flaccid_> yeah i noticed that,then i noticed that i don't need it :)
<flaccid_> ides for basic things like html and css kind of get in the way for me
<nosrednaekim> ides kinda got in the way of Julius Ceaser....
<frederick> hello all
<nosrednaekim> sorry.... couldn't resist :P
<frederick> anyone got experienced with linux mce ?
 * Jucato whacks nosrednaekim senseless
<nosrednaekim> frederick: not really.... there is a channel for that though
<giacomo> !it
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<frederick> all right
<frederick> where can i find this channel
<Jucato> !linuxmce
<ubot5> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<frederick> please
<Jucato> frederick: see above ^^^
<frederick> thanks
<frederick> :)
 * nosrednaekim can't answer becuase he is senseless
 * nosrednaekim makes Jucato do all the work today
<Jucato> you wish! :P
<flaccid_> haha
<flaccid_> i need a beer to help atm i think
<crazy_bus> is rosegarden the best program to try with qsynth. Or is there a lighter program I could use?
<nosrednaekim> crazy_bus: you might get a better answer in #ubuntu-studio
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: I did a few minutes ago, but have got no answer yet
<Baulders> knetworkworkmanager still not support WPA and static IP's ?
<flaccid_> crazy_bus, probably. qsynth is midi vst instrument? perhaps lmms .. ?
<flaccid_> Baulders, it does support it yes
<flaccid_> as long as the hardware on each end does
<Baulders> wheres the file that holds what wifi device you've plugged in (eth1,2,3 etc...) I want to delete them and start again
<CYREX> hello all
<flaccid_> Baulders, delete all entries in /etc/network/interfaces besides localhost and then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and then restart knetworkmanager
<moope1> ﻿I had all my virtual machines on a disk which was under LVM (there was only one disk but just in case you know). I have installed ubuntuy and would like to run it from there but how do I mount the disk?
<CYREX> if i compile the .25 kernel on kubuntu will the nvidia drivers from the nvidia-new-glx still work afterwards?
<nosrednaekim> CYREX: no
<flaccid_> moope1, you can mount lvm directly iirc
<nosrednaekim> CYREX: learned a bit too much in that session yesterday... eh? :P
<moope1> flaccid_: yea, I have seen someone do lvm foo like this
<moope1> but ...........I have no idea where to start!
<sami> How i can change my linux partition size after install?
<moope1> sami: LVM :)
<nosrednaekim> sami: boot the liveCD again
<flaccid_> moope1, mount /dev/sda1 for example
<flaccid_> oops
<flaccid_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<CYREX> hehe
<CYREX> oki thanks
<nosrednaekim> CYREX: yeah, you'll have to get the driver from nvidia
<nosrednaekim> which, after compiling a whole kernel, should be nothing to you :P
<Baulders> I only see WEP when configuring wifi though , no WPA (I'm running WPA but want static IP)
<CYREX> only wanted to know if it will work for the .25 version or is it limited only for the .24
<moope1> flaccid_: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<flaccid_> Baulders, configuring the wifi where?
<flaccid_> moope1, we may need a package  or mount differently one sec
<flaccid_> moope1, is that the actual dev for the logical part in sudo fdisk -l ?
<Baulders> flaccid_: knetworkmanager or through system settings
<flaccid_> Baulders, it will definately be in knetworkmanager if the AP supports it
<moope1> flaccid yes
<Baulders> so you saying I put my WPA key into where it says WEP?
<flaccid_> moope1, gotta do it like this iirc mount /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 /mnt/VolGroup00/LogVol00
<flaccid_> something like
<flaccid_> Baulders, no it looks like it thinks there is no wpa on that access point
<flaccid_> Baulders, check iwlist eth1 scanning <-- eth1 being the wireless logical device name
<flaccid_> moope1, or that might be on fedora. one sec sorry
<nosrednaekim> Baulders: flaccid_: iwlist eth1 scan   ........ not scanning
<flaccid_> moope1, google helps: http://www.linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html
<crazy_bus> flaccid_: thanks.  Still quite big, but I think I'll try it
<flaccid_> nosrednaekim, either is fine
<nosrednaekim> ah... so it is...my bad
<Baulders> flaccid_: http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1rm9.png thats what I see
<moope1> flaccid_ are you moving from fedora 2?
<flaccid_> Baulders, you do not configure in system settings which is a static system thing. you configure in knetworkmanager which is user based
<flaccid_> moope1, no thats just the example
<flaccid_> Baulders, if you configure anything 'concrete' in system settings for the interface, you won't be able to configure it in knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> flaccid_: manual setup is done via systemsettings
<flaccid_> nosrednaekim, this is not manual setup, its user wpa
<flaccid_> system settings does not support wpa
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... but for static IP, you need manual setup
<flaccid_> um not necessarily. still system settings doesn't support wpa.
<nosrednaekim> thats true, yes
<nosrednaekim> Baulders: why do you need static IP? does your router not have dhcp?
<Baulders> yes, but have many things and need to now the IP's etc
<nosrednaekim> Baulders: most wireless (and otherwise) routers have Mac address to IP configuration tables
<nosrednaekim> so that you always get the same IP
<flaccid_> yeah static dhcp
<nosrednaekim> that would be far simpler
<flaccid_> but from memory i believe if you put only the static ip in system settings you should still be able to associate with knetworkmanager
<Baulders> my router is pants and I keep needing to reset it and thus all dhcp addresses change again :(
<Nakkel> Why do I have to install libarts1-xine-package by hand to get Konqueror to generate thumbnail icons from video files? :( Couldnt it be installed by default?
<flaccid_> actually no im wrong there. thats a real caveat i think...
<nosrednaekim> flaccid_: yes, it is
<flaccid_> Baulders, router model?
<flaccid_> nosrednaekim, its a real caveat?
<Baulders> flaccid_: Belkin rubbish
<flaccid_> oh
<flaccid_> jump over the fence then
<nosrednaekim> flaccid_: well, if you use system settings to configure it once, you won't be able to configure it with knetworkmanager until you comment out certain lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<flaccid_> nosrednaekim, yeah thats the caveat i was talking about. this is where windows wins!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<flaccid_> its not good. and also if you want to install system wpa, thats a bit more manual and not really documented
<flaccid_> but it is possible in /etc/network/interfaces
<okv> Has anyone else got this bug after upgrading to 8.04: In Adept when you click "manage repositories" it just fetches updates (same as the "fetch updates" button), so there is no way to manage repositories through Adept anymore?
<flaccid_> wow that sounds like a big bug..
<nosrednaekim> okv: haven't heard of, or seen that, no.
<okv> I'll check if other items in the Adept menu also just fetch updates
<okv> Other items in the Adept-menu seem to work as they should, safe-upgrade and full-upgrade, but the first two items in the menu are doing exactly same thing "fetch updates"
<okv> Although the second item says "Manage repositories" and should take me into another window where I can manage repositories
<amerigo> hello everibody...!!!
<amerigo> I need an info
<amerigo> where i can find kernel directory
<flaccid_> well yes you want manage repositories
<Baulders> sorry, i need to use wpasupplicant and alter /etc/network/interfaces then?
<flaccid_> kernel what? locate kernel
<okv> It's not only a menu problem, I made a toolbar button for "Manage Repositories" and when I click on that button, it also just fetches updates and does nothing else
<amerigo> yes... locate server, i suppose
<amerigo> Sorry for my english
<flaccid_> Baulders, its directives for wpasupp in /etc/network/interfaces i just can't remember what - please try googling
<amerigo> ehmm
<amerigo> locate kernel
<amerigo> ! kernel
<ubot5> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<flaccid_> Baulders, it could all be in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<flaccid_> !find kernel
<ubot5> Found: kernel-package, kernel-wedge, klogd, nfs-kernel-server, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 (and 47 others)
<flaccid_> !find linux-source
<ubot5> Found: linux-source, linux-source-2.6.20
<flaccid_> what specifically?
<amerigo> uhmmm
<amerigo> very well
<stefan-f> Hello all: )
<stefan-f> I did an upgrade to hardy yesterday, now I miss ksynaptic for my touchpad. Its gone during upgrade. Where can I find it now?
<nosrednaekim> don't think its here anymore
<llutz> stefan-f: better use qsynaptics now
<nosrednaekim> use qsynaptics or gsynaptics
<flaccid_> !find synaptic
<ubot5> Found: synaptic, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev (and 3 others)
<flaccid_> !info ksynaptics
<ubot5> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 209 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<flaccid_> ubotu still uses gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> !info ksynaptics hardy
<ubot5> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 209 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<blubb> anyone has an idea why my b43 driver does not work correctly?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... apparently
<llutz> ksynaptics dev stopeed work, better use something else
<okv> I have huge list of packages in the apt-get saying "the following packages have been kept back", is there any way to make apt-get install those?
<stefan-f> hmm, I can not find qsynaptics, gsynaptics is there but when I close it, its closed and not in tray
<mars__> hi all
<CYREX> okv for some reason the apt wont still them
<CYREX> you COULD force them but that may lead to a broken package
<CYREX> install*
<amerigo> It's better that i explane my problem..... I'm going to install USB Modem on Kubuntu. In the makefile there's a string that set the variable KERNELDIR
<jhutchins_wk> okv: Perhaps better to figure out _why_ they have been kept back and address that.
<amerigo> KERNEL_SOURCES=/usr/src/linux
<nosrednaekim> amerigo: did you run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" yet?
<amerigo> I had to cange this in the root of my kernel
<flaccid_> okv, try sudo apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 <-- substitue with the ones held back
<amerigo> but i don't know where it is
<amerigo> when i go in usr>>src>>    .... I can't find linux
<amerigo> folder
<amerigo> Ok I'm explaned
<amerigo> I hope
<amerigo> nosrednaekim: Already done "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<flaccid_> amerigo, sudo apt-get install linux-source`uname -r`
<flaccid_> brb amerigo if you are on generic that probably won't work
<okv> flaccid_: There's like 100 packages there
<okv> flaccid_: one of them is adept-manage,that might be the reason why my adept doesn't work as it should
<jhutchins_wk> okv: Perhaps it would be helpful to google the error message?
<okv> flaccid_: Installing them manually like you said seems to work. I just typed sudo apt-get install adept-manager and now it's installing it and all the dependencies. I'll do that to all the other 99 packages as well
<okv> jhutchins_wk: I've googled it, didn't find any good explanation
<flaccid_> okv, yeah normal process
<flaccid_> !info linux-source
<ubot5> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<flaccid_> amerigo, which release and kernel are you on?
<mefisto__> before upgrade to hardy I was using a patched ati driver, following instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout and was working well. Just wondering will this driver work in hardy? Do I have to build the driver again, or can I just skip to the install stage?
<amerigo> flaccid: i am on kubuntu
<flaccid_> amerigo, please paste uname -a
<amerigo> flaccid: what means 'uname -r' ????
<amerigo> or what is uname??
<CYREX> kernel release number
<CYREX> type uname --help for more info
<amerigo> excellent
<okv> flaccid_: Doesn't work in the end. It installs packages, sets them up and suddenly I get message "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" and it hangs there
<okv> flaccid_: Googling for it
<amerigo> Linux kubuntu 2.6.15-51-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue Feb 12 16:52:52 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<flaccid_> okv, that is a normal message, you have to wait
<flaccid_> amerigo, now  apt-cache search linux-source please
<amerigo> linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<amerigo> linux-source-2.6.15 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches
<flaccid_> amerigo, i guess thats a meta package. can you let me know the result of sudo apt-get install linux-source
<flaccid_> if that doesn't work then sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15 will work
<amerigo> ..........It try to install linux-source-2.6.15
<flaccid_> sweet
<amerigo> ok ... installing
<flaccid_> well thats what you want..
<flaccid_> if thats not enough, you may need the headers as well amerigo
<amerigo> But this is an upgrading ?????
<amerigo> I thought that I already have kernel installed....
<flaccid_> no this is install the source code that you need for what you are doing
<flaccid_> linux-source = kernel source != kernel itself
<amerigo> My need was only to know in what directory was the kernel...
<amerigo> KERNEL_SOURCES=/usr/src/linux
<amerigo> only change this string
<flaccid_> like i said kernel != kernel sources
<flaccid_> so you are wrong with you think you needed
<ubuntu-dron> Hello there. Some help needed. When upgading from 7.10 to 8.04, upgraded NetworkManager does not work. It seems to ignore /etc/network/interfaces, and to blank it once per... 15 minutes or so i guess . Tried clean install, but that wasn't of any effect. The trouble stays the same. Googled a lot, but didn't find anything interesting. Can anyone help me here?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu-dron: do you have wireless?
<ubuntu-dron> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu-dron: ah.. ok... otherwise I was going to say to scrap network manager :)
<ubuntu-dron> nosrednaekim: but wired net also seems broken :(
<nosrednaekim> I've never seen that though. could you file a bug please?
<flaccid_> did you check logs dron?
<nosrednaekim> ah.. true... dmesg might be helpful
<flaccid_> cat /var/log/messages
<ubuntu-dron> NOthing helpful
<flaccid_> dron does your connection require security like wep or wpa?
<ubuntu-dron> Yet, will file a bug, and then we'll se the results... Maybe it is the bug of a NM itself?
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_
<ubuntu-dron> requires wep hex
<flaccid_> dron then remove any entries for that device from /etc/network/interfaces and use knetworkmanager
<flaccid_> i don't see a bug yet
<okv> I think the problem was that my upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 was not complete, and lots of the packages were "kept back" by apt-get
<flaccid_> okv, yeah
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: I tried. But it simply won't connect to network. Even when it is unprotected
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: the wireless card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<mefisto__> Need advice building ati video driver. Before upgrade to hardy I was using a patched ati driver, following instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout and was working well. Just wondering will this driver work in hardy? Do I have to build the patched driver again, or can I just skip to the install stage?
<flaccid_> ubuntu-dron, at that point was anything in your /etc/network/interfaces besides localhost?
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: no
<flaccid_> perhaps it is a bug
<flaccid_> what does knetworkmanager get up to then?
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: even when tried to define the interfaces there, it was blanked in 15-20 minutes or so
<flaccid_> i don't know what blanked means
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: pardon me. it was restored to the previous state. Like it was never edited
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: *had been.
<flaccid_> ah ok
<flaccid_> even though you confirmed it was saved?
<steelsnake> silly question... did you edit it by hand while network manager was running? or from within network manager? or any other way?
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: exactly
<steelsnake> oke that was 3 questions ;)
<flaccid_> sounds like a bug now, but dron i would also recommend removing avahi / avahi-daemon <-- much problems like that i have experienced
<ubuntu-dron> steelsnake: NM stopped, then the file edited
<steelsnake> ah oke. no idea what causes that then, sorry
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: really? 0_o everything works just fine on gutsy...
<flaccid_> thats what everyone says
<flaccid_> in reality there is problems with every release
<ubuntu-dron> flaccid_: yes indeed :)
<icewaterman> i have both windows and linux installed on one box (on different harddrives) and the clock in windows xp runs 2 hours behind
<ubuntu-dron> allright, thanks to all. will fo report a bug perhaps
<steelsnake> sounds like timezones might be off, icewaterman
<flaccid_> icewaterman, if its not different timezone then it could be UTC, turn it off in linux
<flaccid_> actually sorry turn off utc in bios for clock
<steelsnake> ...or that... i'd have suggested to tell windows to use UTC :)
<flaccid_> yeah sorry my memory is bad its something like that
<icewaterman> steelsnake: i found something how to teach windows to use utc
<icewaterman> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation] "RealTimeIsUniversal"=dword:00000001
<flaccid_> cppl
<flaccid_> cool
<steelsnake> yeh i know... i set all my windows boxes to use UTC, much more convenient IMO.
<Freku> after upgrade i got both kde3 and kde4 applications in menu
<Freku> how to get rid of kde 3 ?
<flaccid_> Freku, if someone doesn't know hear perhaps #kde or #ubuntu-kde4
<Freku> ah ok
<Freku> ill try that
<blubb> in which package is the ndiswrapper module?
<flaccid_> !info ndiswrapper
<ubot5> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid_> !ndiswrapper | blubb
<ubot5> blubb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid_> sorry i'll have a look
<stdin> it's in linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<flaccid_> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubot5> ndiswrapper-common: Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.38-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<flaccid_> true
<reginatto> the traditional way to add jre plugin at mozilla firefox 3 and 2 (creating a simbolic link to the plugin), doesn't work in my kubuntu/kde4. Does anyone know how to do it?
<blubb> flaccid_: i guess that does not answer my question
<stdin> blubb: look at my answer then
<blubb> oh thanks a lot
<flaccid_> ah yeah stdin is the man
<flaccid_> im way behind..
<stdin> dpkg -S  ftw
<blubb> stdin: but if I don't know where the modules was... gg
<blubb> thanks it worked
<stdin> blubb: I did "dpkg -S ndiswrapper.ko"
<stdin> you can search on packages.ubuntu.com too
<flaccid_> like /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper ?
<flaccid_> ah ok
<flaccid_> stdin, what you running for your desktop atm?
<stdin> Hardy/KDE4
<flaccid_> sweet as. what sort of GPU ?
<blubb> ok
<stdin> flaccid: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<stdin> does what I need it to ;)
<stdin> and I don't need special restricted drivers from hell
<flaccid_> coolio. im just a bit worried about people having crashes on logout with the prop. drivers for nvidia and ati
<flaccid_> on the hardy
<flaccid_> i got it myself
<steelsnake> i've had that with Gutsy too, haven't tried on hardy yet
<stdin> I can't test it, I don't have a system with either :p
<flaccid_> yeah its a bit common in the last couple releases
<steelsnake> funny though not crashing at work, just at home
<flaccid_> i've had it on new and old cards. its a pity not much luck on the ubuntu installs lately
<steelsnake> at work its 4x nvidia 5500's, at home an ATI x1650
<attila__> anybody knows how to fix a blank screen startup?
<flaccid_> ati 9600 radeon mobility m30 on my notebook is what is a pita for me
<steelsnake> works with the default driver (forgot what that one is - VESA?)
<flaccid_> attila__, press ctrl+alt+f2, do you get a tty login?
<flaccid_> i need restricted driver for playing wolf et
<steelsnake> and what graphics card, attila? :)
<steelsnake> yep same here flaccid
<flaccid_> i will be testing hardy with a new nvidia 9600GT soon which is a very fat card
<attila__> Intel 845
<steelsnake> i'll probably build a gaming rig this fall... but i'll put windows on it, makes more sense for playing games. Linux for work, windows for toys ;)
<steelsnake> hmm that's a lappy, attila?
<attila__> no, older rebuilt tower
<flaccid_> !intel
<ubot5> Factoid intel not found
<flaccid_> !video
<ubot5> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<steelsnake> ah oke
<flaccid_> sorry i look
<steelsnake> i'd just disable the boot splash and boot in text mode - X does come up ok though, right?
<steelsnake> just no boot splash?
<attila__> correct
<flaccid_> !intelfix
<ubot5> Factoid intelfix not found
<Pici> !intelhda
<ubot5> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<flaccid_> did you get a tty attila__ ?
<steelsnake> if you don't mind not having a graphical splash screen, disable it in /boot/grub/menu.lst (change splash to nosplash)
<flaccid_> attila__, you might need to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e
<stefan-f> this is OT: someone knows how can I get cpuinfo, raminfo hddinfo on AIX 4.3? Or where I can get some more information about AIX?
<attila__> tty? (sorry, newb)
<flaccid_> attila__, login when you press ctrl+alt+f2
<stefan-f> and how to get some information about the system?
<jhutchins_wk> stefan-f: You can purchase support from IBM.
<stefan-f> :(
<flaccid_> !google
<ubot5> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<jhutchins_wk> stefan-f: Actually, there should be plenty of AIX info on the web.
<flavia> hi, how do I get a kodak easyshare camera to work?
<stefan-f> do you have some good links?
<Pici> stefan-f: Perhaps try asking in ##unix and maybe ##linux too
<stefan-f> ahh,okay! thanks!!
<flaccid_> flavia, did you try google?
<flaccid_> flavia, check support in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCamerasKodak?highlight=%28kodak%29
<CoCaInE> Umm any way to fix sound problem after 7,10 - 8,04 patch ? :>
<steelsnake> flavia: checked digiKam? if it has your camera model in it?
<MintLars> Hi, I've got trouble starting zeroconf in systemsettings. When checking the "enable zeroconf"-checkbox, I get this error in the terminal when clicking apply: "/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi: command not found". Anyone know what to do?
<doobiesnaks> test
<doobiesnaks> werd
<doobiesnaks> peeps
<MintLars> ...and yes, I've tried google
<doobiesnaks> whatcha looking for
<flaccid_> MintLars, which version of ubuntu?
<MintLars> 8.04, recently upgraded
<jo4> can i use the 8.04 LTS alternate install cd for a network install?
<sypher_time> yes you can!
<jo4> ok
<jo4> sweet
<flaccid_> MintLars, does sudo dpkg -l | grep avahi-daemon return a pkg ?
<MintLars> flaccid_: gives this: ii  avahi-daemon                               0.6.22-2ubuntu4                                    Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
<flavia> stefan-f: steelsnake: it's a kodak easyshare c743. it is present in digikam but I can't connect to it... I'm wondering if my cable is maybe broken
<dustrial> help, while installing alsa ... make fails!
<flaccid_> MintLars, this file doesn't exist in hardy
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i'm french
<MintLars> flaccid_: well, I'm running hardy for sure
<MintLars> upgraded two days ago
<flaccid_> yeah im looking , seems like its in gutsy
<ubuntu> Can you give me the french #kubuntu ?
<flaccid_> !fr | ubuntu
<ubot5> ubuntu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu> thank you
<flaccid_> let me see if i can pastebin it
<MintLars> flaccid_: I also found this in launchpad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/146807, but I have no idea how to include the script
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 146807 in kdenetwork "Gutsy merge broke KDE's kcm_kdnssd" [Undecided,Fix released]
<flaccid_> is somebody on gutsy here? can you please pastebin /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi
<flaccid_> if its ascii
<flaccid_> im not sure what you mean
<MintLars> flaccid_: the bug is exactly the same problem I have, and there's a fix in the comments, but I don't know what to do with it
<flaccid_> try sudo touch /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi
<flaccid_> someone on gutsy just needs to pastebin the file for you
<flaccid_> im on windows atm so can't even open the pkg
<MintLars> ok
<MintLars> should I get an output with that command, 'cause I don't
<flaccid_> nah its blank for now
<flaccid_> so http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/avahi-daemon
<flaccid_> download the .deb and then open it and then looko at the script and copy it
<MintLars> looko?
<flaccid_> look
<MintLars> :)
<flaccid_> sorry
<ct529> hi there
<ct529> I did apt-get update / apt-get upgrade
<ct529> and i got the message
<ct529> The following packages have been kept back:
<ct529>   r-base r-base-core r-base-dev r-cran-rpart r-recommended
<flaccid_> submit a bug after MintLars ..
<ct529> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<ct529> what does that mean?
<ct529> never happened before ....
<giacomo> !it
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<flaccid_> ct529, try sudo apt-get install r-base r-base-core r-base-dev r-cran-rpart r-recommended
<flaccid_> !pastebin | ct529
<ubot5> ct529: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MintLars> flaccid_: thanks, I'll see what I can do, but I'm kind of a n00b so I'm not sure it'll work
<ct529> flaccid_: sorry, I thought 3 linbes was not considered a large text, that is why I did not use pastebin
<flaccid_> i count 8 in total ct529
<flaccid_> MintLars, it should just be a text script
<flaccid_> so you can open with kdesudo kate
<ct529> flaccid_: sorry, why 8????
<ct529> flaccid_: I only posted 3 together ....
<MintLars> like I said, I'll see if I can do this, but I have SOME confidence at least :)
<flaccid_> you could also count !ether ct529
<flaccid_> !enter
<ubot5> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid_> MintLars, should be able to open it in kde after download then find the file in it. the .deb is like an archive
<ct529> flaccid_: what does !enter mean?
<flaccid_> just try to put everything on 1 line
<ct529> !enter
<ubot5> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid_> eg. hi there  I did apt-get update / apt-get upgrade  and i got the message: <pastebin link>
<ct529> flaccid_: ok
<noobuntu> been trying to install oracle 11g using a specific oracle install account but it keeps failing as i can't seem to run any xserver apps using that account; i keep getting "Error: Can’t open display". any ideas?
<tgreer> Hi... I have 2 questions....1) how can I make a key (115) act as my right mousebutton? or even better right mouse button = key + mouse click
<tgreer> 2) anyone good with wpa_supplicant?
<flaccid_> im off
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone send me kubuntu 8.04's default taskbar background image?
<yao_ziyuan> to my mailbox: yaoziyuan@gmail.com
<ct529> does anyone remeber the orginal ubuntu background, when ubuntu was launched? I cannot find it anymore .... do you know where it is?
<patch> I am having some trouble getting 3D to work on a compaq presario v6000 with a Geforce GO 6150
<patch> the restricted drives just lock up my X session
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone send your /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png to yaoziyuan@gmail.com?
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder what is linux's file bitwise comparison command?
<yao_ziyuan> in windows it's "FC /B"
<okv> Has anyone got flashplugin to work with the latest opera on 8.04?
<llutz> yao_ziyuan: "cmp" compares byte by byte
<wesley> where can i find the exsting kernel ?
<shtumf> Hi,
<trappist> wesley: what exactly are you looking for, the kernel image file?
<trappist> and by existing do you mean running?
<noobuntu> Anyone familiar with installing oracle 11g on kubuntu?
<wesley> uh no wanna add a patch
<trappist> wesley: you need the kernel source then, so you can compile it....
<trappist> I don't have the link handy, and the bot is MIA, but there's a kernel compile howto on the wiki
<wesley>  i can not add a line ?
<wesley> where that how to? i have a other but maby the one you name is better
<trappist> wesley: if you have a patch, you have to patch the kernel *source code*.  Then compile the kernel and install.
<trappist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<wesley> thats ( i did on mandriva kernel compiling and after i was trying to mess things up i had cpufreq
<trappist> wesley: this is not for beginners.  if you've never compiled software before, you could have a hard time
<wesley> trappist i not a beginnere anymore i am learning i piece by piece if it goes wring i start afain
<trappist> wesley: good deal :)  building your own kernel isn't usually recommended with ubuntu, but it's a good learning experience
<rjune_> I recently upgraded from gutsy to hardy, during the upgrade, ALT-F2 stopped working. it's still configured in KDE, but the keystroke seems to not be recognized. any suggestions?
<wesley> trappist i know but you cant always depend on others
<trappist> true
<trappist> rjune_: are you running compiz?
<wesley> if ubuntu does not add the patch then you dont have much choice or you wait or do it yourself
<trappist> wesley: what's the patch for?
<rjune_> trappist: don't think so
<rjune_> nope
<wesley> trappist its enable cpufreq for celerons
<rjune_> I'm thinking the run widget got moved to a separate package which hasn't been updated
<trappist> rjune_: is kded running?
<rjune_> yup
<tgreer> how do i emulate a right click using a key on the keyboard in KDE?
<trappist> wesley: what celeron do you have?
<ubuntu_> scuse me
<wesley> trappist celeron 540
<ubuntu_> can you giva me the french #kubuntu again ?
<trappist> wesley: I don't have a celeron, but the google hits suggest it should work without patching
<trappist> ubuntu_: #kubuntu-fr
<wesley> trappist no its reported as a bug
<trappist> ah
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/177646
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 177646 in linux-meta "Celeron M530, no frequence scaling" [Undecided,New]
<wesley> and there a patch released
<moope1> If I wanted to have openoffice 2.4 and 3 on my heron what would be the best way of doing that?
<moope1> chroot?
<mortalpendrive> holllaaaaaa
<rjune_> trappist: any other ideas?
<mortalpendrive> hello
<shtumf> does anyone know where in Europe could I buy stuff like caps,cups,t-shirts,etc ? Kubuntu inspired ofcourse ?
<trappist> wesley: yep, I see, thanks
<mortalpendrive> i need help width converts mdb to odb
<trappist> rjune_: I've never seen this one before, those were my only guesses
<trappist> mortalpendrive: mdb like an access database file?
<wesley> and the patch works
<tales_2010> is there a way to disable that menu that appears around an icon when you put the curson over it?
<mortalpendrive> yes , data and reports
<trappist> mortalpendrive: I'm not aware of any linux tools for managing access databases
<trappist> mortalpendrive: I take that back, try installing mdbtools and mdbtools-gmdb
<mortalpendrive> ohhh thanks you !!!!
<stdin> wesley: I suggest you read what Matthew Garrett says, he knows a lot more about the kernel than most
<yao_ziyuan> I SIMPLY WORSHIP KUBUNTU 7.10'S DEFAULT STYLE AND KWIN!
<stdin> !caps
<ubot5> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<trappist> oh there's the bot
<wesley> stdin he says it does not lower the powe usage ?
<stdin> wesley: it only throttles it rather than scales it, so it's a heat control measure rather than a power control one
<stdin> CPU still runs at full power, just runs slower
<wesley> so it does not save realy much energy more that what he says?
<stdin> the only way it saves energy is by the fan not turning on as much I guess
<wesley> i gues it doest hurt to try it but indeed i dont believe it saves much energy
<wesley> but the intel celeron 540 should have power saving options
<stdin> celerons are cheep for a reason ;)
<wesley> stdin but under windows i could save energy by setting cpufreq low so this should also be able in linux
 * lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<stdin> wesley: it's the same in windows, it just says it's scaling but it's throttling
<wesley> but its saves energy?
<stdin> wesley: it really depends on exactly what you do with your system. the best way to find out is to see how long your battery lasts with the CPU not throttled and how long when it is
<amerigo> ! games
<ubot5> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<amerigo> somebody can define this:
<amerigo> Set the variable KERNELDIR in the Makefile's
<amerigo> to point to your kernel sources if the first option in chosen.
<amerigo> how can i define this point??
<wesley> yeah i know but guidance-manager says 1.50 min doest mean this is right ?
<stdin> estimates aren't always right (in fact mine are almost always wrong)
<ubuntu__> sorry it's me...
<amerigo> any ideas?
<wesley> do you think it under restimates how long you battery last ?
<ubuntu__> can you give me the french #kubuntu again again
<stdin> !fr
<ubot5> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu__> ok
<stdin> wesley: sometimes, and sometimes it says I have 10 mins when I have 5
<ubuntu__> !fr
<wesley> where do i find the ubuntu kernel source that i download with apt-get??
<emilsedgh> wesley: probably launchpad.net
<stdin> "sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" to get the version you have now
<stdin> erm, no sudo there actually
<stdin> there is a package called "linux-source" too i think
<wesley> yeah i installed that but i need to get by the kernel
<wesley> i need to apply the patch
<Robert125> How do I ignore the enter- and exit- messages with Kopete?
<stdin> the source is located in /usr/src
<emilsedgh> Robert125: you could change it from your Accounts settings
<stdin> !kernel | wesley, you'll have to recompile the kernel after you patch it
<ubot5> wesley, you'll have to recompile the kernel after you patch it: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<wesley> i know got to how to one old debian way and other from ubuntu
<hdevalence> After upgrading to Hardy, knetworkmanager no longer sees any of my network interfaces
<hugodidier_> HOLA
<hdevalence> and I could configure the network manually using iwconfig, but I don't want to because then KNetworkManager doesn't work
<nguyed> it's a wireless connection?  Because I connect to my router wirelessly, and when I install kubuntu for the first time, it often says that I don't have a network device...
<hdevalence> nguyed: it doesn't see either eired or wireless
<hdevalence> wired
<hdevalence> right now I'm using a wire and sudo dhclient
<hdevalence> maybe I'll try rebooting
<Devourer> So... my sound still doesn't work.
<wesley> does celeron not have acpi-cpufreq?
<genii> wesley: As I understand the celerons have fixed ratios so the scaling is lmited
<stdin> wesley: because it's a lower quality CPU
<genii> stdin: Hiya
 * stdin waves coffee at genii 
<stdin> s/coffee// ;)
<wesley> yeah i understand but they are also not what you call bad
 * genii sips on the coffee
<genii> stdin: Thanks, as usual :)
<stdin> celerons are simply have less code, so can do less
<wesley> you can not put new cpu in a notebook?
<Devourer> stdin, s/coffee //   <- Fix'd
<stdin> if you were really a sed-head, you'd have used \s :p
<genii> wesley: Not usually
<Devourer> stdin, what does \s do?
<stdin> it means space
<Devourer> stdin, oh.
<wesley> genii i though this already but then again celerons a good enough ( bet my notebook just ships with cheap battery )
<stdin> echo " coffee "|sed 's/\s//g' -> "coffee"
<Devourer> stdin, I don't  know regex... :'(
<stdin> Devourer: no one does
<Devourer> Lool
<dwidmann> stdin, you really think so?
<Devourer> stdin, what is sed?
<genii> wesley: The time remaining that is usually indicated on power manager is not normally very accurate also. It of course depends much on how many usb things you have plugged, etc etc
<dwidmann> Devourer: sed is a stream editor
<stdin> Devourer: stream editor for filtering and transforming text
<stdin> dwidmann: depends which standard of regex are you on about
<Devourer> I have some real questions, why in KDE4 do I see my applications on all the desktops when it says they are only on one?
<x-X-x> im trying to install wine 9.45 so i can have warcraft 3 hosting support but the .deb says i need package libldap2, and libldap2 is obsolete and has been replaced what do i do ?
<dwidmann> Devourer: probably a bug, KDE4 has lots of bugs.
<wesley> genii in windows my battery lasted for 3 hours this is normal  i gues ?
<stdin> x-X-x: libldap2 exists here
<x-X-x> huh?
<x-X-x> repo says its obsolete
<Devourer> dwidmann, would you recommend I go back to KDE 3.5 if I don't want to deal with strange bugs?
<genii> wesley: 2.5-4 hours is normal, depending on different factors like screen brightness, external devices being powered by the laptop, etc
<dwidmann> wesley: might be normal, but it's not great ... I get about 6 or so with my laptop
<x-X-x> and i have a new version installed of whatever replaces it but the wine9.45.deb says " error: dependancy libldap2 not installed "
<dwidmann> Devourer: yeah, but if you don't mind filing bug reports then I'd say stay with KDE4
<wesley> dwidmann bet you got at expensive laptop ?
<stdin> x-X-x: ah yeah, it exists (is installed), but it's not in the repos
<dwidmann> wesley: not really
<wesley> what then ?
<dwidmann> wesley: well, expensive is relative
<dwidmann> wesley: $1350
<genii> dwidmann: 1 external USB drive powered by the bus will suck an hour off the time easy
<Devourer> dwidmann, meh...
<wesley> dwidmann you see its the double my notebook cost 500 euro
<stdin> x-X-x: you can use "--ignore-depends" with dpkg if you're sure you have all the deps
<dwidmann> wesley: that's seriously not double
<wesley> euro,s are more worth then dollar
<x-X-x> stdin: .deb says this " package: wine Status: Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libldap2" btw this .deb is for feisty 7.04 and i have ubuntu hardy installed
<stdin> x-X-x: that's the reason then ;)
<dwidmann> wesley: 500 euro = 780 USD
<x-X-x> stdin u use wine ?
<wesley> okay almost the double then
<stdin> x-X-x: only when I need to, and I hardy ever need to
<x-X-x> k
<wesley> i got just cheap acer but with 2 gb memory
<dwidmann> wesley: I was just smart about which components I picked ...... core 2 duo processor was a must for battery life, any of them would have done nicely, 5400rpm hdd, 9 cell Li-I battery .... and when running on battery I let CPU scaling kick in and turn the screen brightness down a bit
<XyQrTw> Hello All
<XyQrTw> (Excuse me but i'm french) I've some problems with my printer on Kubuntu, i dont find the driver ... who can help me ?
<dwidmann> wesley: and to add a bit, I went with intel integrated graphics and wireless ..... that should keep power down a bit too
<wesley> dwidmann me to should ive picked the dual core then i probly would had problens with the nvidia or ati card in it
<wesley> i got vga from intel to
<x-X-x> so libldap2 went obsolete when hardy went final ?
<x-X-x> stdin*
<dwidmann> I wish I knew what was up with printers in Kubuntu hardy :(
<genii> XyQrTw: Looking your printer model up on here can be useful to know what driver it may use, or if it even works well with linux at all http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<dwidmann> Printing worked fine in Gutsy ... but I can't get it to work at all in hardy :(
<stdin> x-X-x: it never made it into hardy at all afaik
<stdin> x-X-x: maybe the early alphas
<XyQrTw> genii: It say i must use HPLIP, this program is for local printing ?
<genii> XyQrTw: Yes, for local or remote. Specifically to deal with HP printers
<x-X-x> stdin k btw how do i run a .deb through terminal ?
<x-X-x> dpkg or aptitude?
<stdin> x-X-x: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<tycale_> Hello
<stdin> x-X-x: but you'd use "sudo dpkg -i --force-depends filename.deb"
<tycale_> I don't know if I'm on Hardy Heron
<x-X-x> stdin will that add the package to package manager so i can easily uninstall it like i would any other package manager app ?
<stdin> x-X-x: yep
<tycale_> Can you help me ?
<x-X-x> stdin i luv u
<XyQrTw> genii: I can't use this program, it dont find my printer, it is on my neufbox
<stdin> !version
<ubot5> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<tycale_> ty
<tycale_> ok 7.10
<JuJuBee> I would like to get the image libraries (GD?) into php on my server.  How do I do that?
<JuJuBee> DO I need to recompile php?
<tycale_> aptitude upgrade is going to install 8.0 ?
<tycale_> You need to change a file to enable GD, i think
<stdin> !upgrade | tycale_
<ubot5> tycale_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tycale_> ty  stdin, love your nick :D
<stdin> that's why I choose it :)
<x-X-x> omg it says dpkg: --ignore-depends requires a legal package name
<JuJuBee> tycale_ : any idea which file?
<stdin> x-X-x: try: --ignore-depends=wine
<tycale_> I look after
 * lombra voltou.
<tycale_> JuJuBee: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<stdin> x-X-x: if not, then --ignore-depends=libldap2
<tycale_> after, see if the line extension=gd.so is right
<tycale_> and reload apache2
<tycale_> or try to install php-gd
<tycale_> php5-gd
<tycale_> I think sudo aptitude install php5-gd is the best way
<JuJuBee> Thanks, working
<dwidmann> XyQrTw: I can't seem to get it to pick up my printer either .... it had no problem accessing network printers (cups) in gutsy :(
<XyQrTw> dwidmann: i try to add my printer with config of kubuntu, but my driver is not in list.
<JuJuBee> Thanks for the top tycale_  it works like a charm.
<dwidmann> XyQrTw: I noticed that too, my printer isn't in the list ....
<dwidmann> XyQrTw: even though the driver is installed
<spykedtomato> can anyone tell me how long the update should take me @ 6Mbit connection? I'd like to upgrade to remix...
<jhutchins_wk> spykedtomato: You usually won't get more than 300K from the servers.
<jhutchins_wk> spykedtomato: 300K/s.
<spykedtomato> jhutchins_wk: ok, doesn't sound too bad - any major issues with upgrading so far that you've heard about?
<jhutchins_wk> spykedtomato: Generally agreed that it's one of the worst releases ever, upgrade breaks things for many users.
<spykedtomato> whoa
<leshiy> is anybody here?
 * spykedtomato begins to rethink...
<jhutchins_wk> leshiy: 370 lurkers
<stdin> jhutchins_lt: source?
<jhutchins_wk> stdin: For what?
<stdin> for "Generally agreed that it's one of the worst releases ever, upgrade breaks things for many users."
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk:  360 idlers, 10 lurkers
<jhutchins_wk> stdin: Observations here and in other channels.
<jhutchins_wk> stdin: You been asleep or something?
<genii> back
<stdin> most people seem to have a smooth upgrade actually
<genii> XyQrTw: Apologies for lag, work required me
<jhutchins_wk> stdin: Perhaps most do, but there are plenty of problems, and I've seen it said that the rc was a lot more stable (probably meaning workable) than the actual release.
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm looking for a bandwidth monitoring application that has a similar feature set to NetMeter on Windows
<spykedtomato> what's breaking for the people that are complaining?
<TuxOtaku> any suggestions?
<spykedtomato> and is it hardy or remix they're talking about?
<o0Chris0o> what is the name in adebt for the extra screensavers for kde?
<jhutchins_wk> spykedtomato: Printing, wireless, desktop issues.
<stdin> jhutchins_lt: then "many" should be changed to "a few"
<jhutchins_wk> stdin: Not from what I've seen.
<stdin> from what I've seen, it is
<stdin> I've upgraded several boxes on my network, all went well
<jhutchins_wk> stdin: Don't be silly.  Not seeing errors only means you weren't looking in the right place.
<spykedtomato> is kde4 good enough to use or should i stick with 3?
<stdin> I've upgraded several friends, all went well
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> anyone here using eclipse on hardy?
<dwidmann> spykedtomato: I recommend mixing them together
<jhutchins_wk> stdin: All three of the *buntu users in our local LUG who've upgraded have had significant problems.
<spykedtomato> dwidmann: mixing them? how's that?
<jhutchins_wk> A lot of stuff doesn't run in 4 yet.
<dwidmann> spykedtomato: have both kde3 and kde4 installed, log into one or the other, and use apps from both
<dwidmann> spykedtomato: for example I'm using KDE3, but I'm also using konqueror4, Dolphin(not d3lphin), etc
<x-X-x> whats the difference between cvs and git ?
<spykedtomato> ok - did you install konqueror4 etc beside or on top of the older versions?
<spykedtomato> or does that just happen automatically when you install kde4 over a kde3?
<dwidmann> genii: the printer setup for KDE (ie: kcmshell printers) has been screwed around with for Ubuntu 8.04, and it doesn't seem to work any more ....
<Bauldrick> wheres the file that holds info about what printers are installed? I had a printer on remote cups server which isn't there anymore, but I can't delete the printer in system settings
<tycale_> New kubuntu is on kde4 ?
<edoceo> I tried KDE4 and then removed now my desktop is all hosed up - konqueror won't run, things look to dolphin for file system viewing...how do I reset all this?
<Kred> Hi, with Kaffeine theres a bug with the DVD codec install. Does anyone know a workaround?
<tycale_> New kubuntu is on kde4 ?
<J> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 (kde3) yesterday on an Acer 2020 laptop, now shutdown doesn't power off and log off user just freezes.  I've tried the acpi=force and reboot=b kernel options.  Can anyone suggest something/anything! else I can try?
<dwidmann> Kred: installing the codec manually would work nicely
<J> tycale_: IIRC you can choose either 3 or 4
<dwidmann> !css | Kred
<ubot5> Kred: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tycale_> ok, thanks you
<J> tycale_: but they are different downloads
<dwidmann> Kred: I've noticed the bug too, however, I sometimes run into its little circle of doom when it *is* installed
<tycale_> J: I'm on kubuntu 7.10
<tycale_> I've to donwload 1800mo for the update
<tycale_> Oo
<J> tycale_: /me trying to remember if it prompts.  Can't remember, sorry.  But I upgraded trom 7.10 to 8.04 and kept kde3
<Kred> dwidmann: ok got it installed and working. Thanks!
<tycale_> But I've kde4 and 3 actually
<tycale_> on my computer
<tycale_> I don't understand why I've to download 1800 mo
<davf> I'm having trouble with compiz loading on kubuntu 8.04 and nvidia.
<tycale_> It's really big =|
<SlimeyPete> tycale_: that includes updates for all the software you have installed via adept
<dwidmann> tycale_: well, once you factor in all of the extra packages you have installed, it really starts to add up fast, I think KDE4 itself with only default packages is >300MB
<SlimeyPete> I had to download 1200MB
<tycale_> ho, ok
<J> tycale_: yeah, took a few hours for my laptop to upgrade, but it's not a fast machine and the slow download didn't help :/
<tycale_> ok
<tycale_> ty
<stefan-f> Hello all :)
<stefan-f> since my upgrade to hardy yesterday I hav no sound
<stefan-f> drivers are gone
<kubuntutero> hi
<stefan-f> can somene help
<stefan-f> ?
<dwidmann> stefan-f: do you know what sound card it is
<stefan-f> lspci gives me :
<stefan-f> 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<o0Chris0o> what is the name in adebt for the extra screensavers for kde?
<edoceo> How do I get dpkg to re-configure my KDE3?
<o0Chris0o> where do I find the "B II" window decoration?
<JoshOvki> how do you find out what the name of the workgroup you are connect to is?
<vbgunz> how do you play a simple vob file? I think upgrading to hardy may have broken my vob playback :/
<JoshOvki> vbgunz: install VLC
<jessica_> what command restarts your network ?
<J> jessica_: sudo /etc/init.d networking restart
<flaccid> jessica_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dustrial> pls hlp, i need to get back the original files in "/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/sound/"
<jessica_> thanks
<heath> What's the command to get a disk UUID?
<jessica_> when i plug my bluetooth adapter in the bluetooth tools dont apper
<stefan-f> !medibuntu
<ubot5> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dwidmann> Is there any way to quiet down the output of umount, I tried doing > /dev/null but it's still printing to the screen :(
<alanx> hi, everybody, greetings from guatemala
<heath> dwidmann: is the disk in fstab?
<ubuntu> hi
<dwidmann> heath: shouldn't matter, I'm trying to shut up its output including errors ....
<heath> oh...
<trappist> dwidmann: > will only redirect stdout - you're seeing stderr
<dwidmann> trappist: I figured as much, is there anything I can do about it?
<trappist> dwidmann: umount ... 2&>/dev/null if I remember right
<dwidmann> So what is the 2& doing exactly?
<spykedtomato> n00b question - I'm trying to upgrade from cd, typed kdesu "/cdrom/cdromupgrade", get a "command not found" error - whassup with that?
<J> dwidmann: IIRC stderr is 2.  Stdout is 1.  So >/dev/null could be written 1&>/dev/null
<daemon3> Has anyone had their nvidia Geforce drivers messed up after the Hardy upgrade?
<trappist> dwidmann: stderr and stdout are file descriptors.  2 is stderr.
<all> hi everyone
<sigma_1234> thumbs up to konqueror kde4. it opens my internet banking site perfectly
<dwidmann> trappist, doesn't seem to be working, it says "2 not found" or similar
<trappist> dwidmann: actually just &> should redirect stderr and stdout
<sigma_1234> kde3 needed a useragent change to be invoked
<spykedtomato> can anyone help me with the correct command to  upgrade from cd?
<trappist> dwidmann: looks like I didn't quite remember it right :)
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: 2>&1 > /dev/null
<trappist> dwidmann: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<all> anyone witha  nvidia 770 that can put work in kubuntu?
<kubuntutero> hi alanx
<sigma_1234> nvidia 770?
<kubuntutero> spykedtomato: try apt-cdrom
<kubuntutero> sigma_1234: Sweet. It's only going to get beter :0
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: will try
<all> GeForce 7700
<all> I have a Asus A8jS but i install Ubuntu and everything works nice for me, but in Kubuntu not realy :S
<sigma_1234> tell me about it. i cant wait till 4.1. just wish i could log off
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: "umount: /dev/null not mounted"
<fable> hello!
<sigma_1234> !nvidia
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: what did you type ?
<kubuntutero> sigma_1234: You can't log out of the site ?
<fable> how can i set the start-up application on kubuntu?!
<kubuntutero> !autostart
<ubot5> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<dwidmann> umount /var/cache/apt/archives 2>&1 /dev/null
<sigma_1234> you can install kubuntu in ubuntu. you do know that?
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: forgot something
<all> noo how can i do that?
<kubuntutero> !kubuntu
<ubot5> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: you did or I did?
<kubuntutero> !kde
<ubot5> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: you did
<kubuntutero> all ^^^
<all> i like the interface of KDE, but i like more of the Ubuntu cuiz look more compatibel with my PC
<kubuntutero> You have a brown PC?
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: and what might that be?
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: > before /dev/null
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: another one? okay
<all> so if the kubuntu is = to ubuntu, only change the Gnome to KDE, so the fact that my grafic dont work well here as work in ubuntu its because the KDE?!
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: /etc/init.d/mount-nfs.sh: 10: Syntax Error: redirection unexpected
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: woah let me see what you typed in now
<khaleel5000> hello, i have kubuntu 8.04 , I cant move my PS2 mouse, how do i configure that?
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: umount /var/cache/apt/archives 2>&1> /dev/null
<khaleel5000> the arrow is just there not moving. (my mouse works fine, tested in pclinuxos 2007 which I dual boot with kubuntu
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: nope space between the 1 and >
<inteliwasp> to install from source i need to use "sudo" on ./configure make and make install?
<kubuntutero> that does something else
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: curse sh for being so picky
<SlimeyPete> inteliwasp: you only need sudo for "make install"
<kubuntutero> inteliwasp: the package should have a README or an INSTALL file. Follow those instructions
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: Well you are telling it to do that :)
<all> so if i install ubuntu and then install the KDE under the ubuntu dont will be a probleam?
<SlimeyPete> all: no problem. Just install "kubuntu-desktop".
<inteliwasp> would i mess up anything if i did use sudo on all 3?
<kubuntutero> inteliwasp: permissions maybe but unlikely
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: problem: script isn't bombing with a syntax error now, but umount is still printing out the blahblahblah is not mounted messages that I want it to ignore in the event it's already unmounted
<kubuntutero> ..
<kubuntutero> it's not supposed to print anything after that
<all> that way i can have the best of the two :D, lets take a try then
<dwidmann> one sec, pastebin to the rescue
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1441fdfd
<Ahmuck> does hardy use alsa, or pulseaudio?
<Ahmuck> for kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> alsa
<Ahmuck> so what is pulseaudio on kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> pulseaudio is used in kde4 but it does not replace alsa
<SlimeyPete> it runs on top of alsa
<SlimeyPete> it's like artsd in kde3
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: fine try 2> /dev/null
<SlimeyPete> at least I think it's used in kde4
<SlimeyPete> or.... is it phonon
<cinex> hi
<kubuntutero> Phonon
<SlimeyPete> yeah, it's phonon I think
<SlimeyPete> again, it runs on top of ALSA
<SlimeyPete> alsa is a lower-level thing
 * kubuntutero tapes up SlimeyPete's fingers
<dwidmann> wait ...... it actually worked that time :O
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: I know
<khaleel5000> how do you configure mouse on kubuntu>
<khaleel5000> ?
<kubuntutero> khaleel5000: system settings -> mouse
<khaleel5000> kubuntutero: thanks
<stefan-f> hmm, where can I find the alsa-driver?
<stefan-f> I mean in which repo?
<stefan-f> !alsa
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: hm, my ifstate test isn't liking me  ... seems knetworkmanager might be skooting past it >.<
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: or in some way shape or form ifstate isn't being kept up to date :(
 * Aelwyn está ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<_eMaX_> anyone here using eclipse on hardy/compiz?
<kubuntutero> Probably knetworkmanager
<kubuntutero> Don't know if there is a way to sync them
<dwidmann> kubuntutero: do you know of a better network connectivity test I might be able to use?
<trappist> dwidmann: seems hackish, but when I script stuff like that I figure if I can ping google I'm online, and if I can't I'm not
<khaleel5000> kubuntutero: I am in kubuntu, my mouse is still not working , where do I configure it?
<khaleel5000> system settings -->mouse only lets to tweak it, my mouse isint even moving
<dwidmann> trappist: hmm, I've an idea, but would something like "ping -c1 terra" return a different exit status if it failed to ping?
<kubuntutero> khaleel5000: was it moving at the login screen?
<kubuntutero> dwidmann: test it
<kubuntutero> echo $?
<trappist> dwidmann: I get an exit status of 2 for unknown host
<khaleel5000> not moving in login screen nor in the kde environment after I log in
<J> dwidmann: what does sudo ethtool eth[?] return for link detected?
<kubuntutero> that gives you the exit status
<kubuntutero> khaleel5000: ... hmm is it configured in your X ?
<khaleel5000> I dont know, how do i find it ?
<kubuntutero> though I honestly don't know how to do that in the new X
<kubuntutero> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg normally
<kubuntutero> !mouse
<ubot5> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kubuntutero> Nope :-(
<AdmiralNDP> I'm using the latest Kubuntu with KDE 4. How do I get Sysgaurd back in the toolbar?
<khaleel5000> kubuntutero: do you have a ps2 mouse?
<khaleel5000> kubuntutero: if you have it, copy and paste the xorg's part for mouse at some place
<cinex> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dwidmann_laptop> J: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3f0e0d18
<trappist> does the nfs kernel module not get loaded at boot in hardy?
<kubuntutero> Nope USB mouse right now
<kubuntutero>  I have PS/2 mouse somewhere
<kubuntutero> khaleel5000: it should ask you about your mouse during that setup
<J> dwidmann_laptop: doesn't link detected: yes give you enough info?  Or am I missing what you want to work out...?
<khaleel5000> kubuntutero: i had tried sudo dpkg...it didnt,let me check again
<dwidmann> J: well I wasn't really familiar with that command ...
<Pete051> evening folk
<J> dwidmann: 's OK - there's 1000's I don't know :)  ethtool is really good when you need to force stuff like speed.  But is that link detected what you want to know?
<khaleel5000> kubuntutero: didnt ask for mouse, just kernel frame buffer, and keyboard
<khaleel5000> kubuntutero: i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xog in debian , i know it does ask but it didnt here
<o0Chris0o> whats the name of the background widget for weather?
<J> is there anyone who might have some pointers wrt the power/log off issue I asked about?  Please? :)
<tycale_> hum
<tycale_> I stop the upgrade distrib
<steevc> having a few issues with my upgrade to Hardy. no graphical login, but I can do startx. this time I can't get a mouse pointer
<tycale_> Now in adept, i've just a lot of .deb to download
<bibek> hi my screen resolution is 600x480
<bibek> :(
<bibek> and the monitor and display doesnot have option to increase, 600x480 is the only available resolution
<hydrogen>      get a bigger monitor?
<bibek> hydrogen: its a 15inch monitor
<bibek> well actually i think the monitor is not detected, my vga card is detected as 945 but monitor "plug n play"
<cinex> anyone know of the top of their heads the module to allow amd x2 cpu stepping ?
<steevc> any ideas on how to get the KDE mouse back? moving the mouse does highlight things on the task bar but hard to click accurately
<gemidjy> kdenlive in hardy heron crashes on start. anyone knows something more about this?
<bentob0x> How to modify the screen resolution of X when kdm_greet is on?
<dwidmann> J: well, if what it does is see if the link is up then yes
<dwidmann> and it's time for me to take my desktop and laptop down for hardware upgrades, yay :)
<dwidmann> J: all that really matters is that my laptop can reach my desktop
<dian> hi
<dian> how can i install mozila
<dian> or skype ?
<dian> 6.10
<dian> :")
<dian> of kubuntu
<DASkreech> !skype
<ubot5> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<JoshOvki> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dian> :)
<dian> how can i turn on my compiz ?
<dian> there is compiz right
<dian> ?
<DASkreech> dian: you may want to update that Kubuntu btw
<DASkreech> why are you on Edgy?
<dian> i am doing it right now
<dian> 192 packeges upgrading
<dian> :)
<patch> !nvidia
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dian> hey guys i dont know how to do that
<dian> Skype Repository
<patch> Are there any procedures if the restricted drivers basically make your X session unusable provides just a black screen
<dian> hey
<bentob0x> How to modify the screen resolution of X when kdm_greet is on?
<dian> how to turn on compix
<bentob0x> the login screen basically
<patch> dian: system>Desktop Effects
<dian> patch:  there is no Desktop effects there
<patch> dian: sudo apt-get install compiz
<neo_> hola
<neo_> saludo
<dian> patch:  E: Couldn't find package compiz
<patch> have you done a apt-get update?
<neo_> byte
<dian> no[e
<dian> just instralled
<patch> sudo apt-get update
<dian> how to update it ?
<dian> patch:  did it and the same
<dian> no compiz
<jonfhancock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<DASkreech> !upgrade
<ubot5> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dwidmann> I wonder if my laptop will still love me
<jonfhancock> patch: boot to command line, and roll back your xorg.conf file.
<dwidmann> Yay, she does :) she does :) ... 4096MB memory
<ALLpt> Can anyone tell me the link to install KDE in ubuntu?
<DASkreech> !kde
<ubot5> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<cinex> ALLpt: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cinex> ALLpt: that is for kde3 for kde4 it is kubuntu-kde4-desktop or something
<DASkreech> !KDE is KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.9 in Hardy, 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<ALLpt> i went to the synaptic and then select the KDE
<ALLpt> and now is downlaoding, hope i select the right one
<cinex> kubuntu-desktop installs everything you need
<ALLpt> in the instalation say 317 files so i hope that is this one :)
<TeslaTony> ALLpt: That'll give you the desktop environment. Not a bad option, but if you want all the programs, too, just install kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop when you're done
<ALLpt> i dont want the kde programs, in fact i like more the gnome programs
<ALLpt> i only want the blue, the icons and all that
<ALLpt> in that point i think that gnome is not very good :S
<jonfhancock> visual appeal you mean?
<ALLpt> yap, thats right
<DASkreech> ALLpt: just change the Gnome theme to a blue one then
<TeslaTony> Gotta love linux...don't like something? Choose something else.
<ALLpt> i already try find one that i like, but keep think that KDE look better :D
<Fa> it's all about freedom and choice
<ALLpt> well i will try KDE here, and then lets see
<Fa> kde 4 keeps on crashing on me when i use kvirc
<H_Gonzo> hi everyone, I have a pcmcia-soundcard question
<kreib> possible to set konversation to autoconncet on start?
<ALLpt> its why Linux rocks, we have so lot of options, the probleam some times is select one
<kreib> on computer boot I mean
<cinex> kreib: ~/.kde/Autostart
<cinex> you could put a link to it in there
<H_Gonzo> basically, an audigy pcmcia is detected during hardy's bootable cd start, but once it's installed to the hard drive, the soundcard isn't running anymore
<kreib> ok, so then konversation starts up, but can I make it automatically connect to channels?
<cinex>  oh I dunno
<H_Gonzo> has someone had a similar issue?
<jhutchins_wk> kreib: Check the "Connect on application startup" box for each server you want to connect to.
<jonfhancock> kreib: you set that up from within konversations
<kreib> ncie, tha
<kreib> thx
<ALLpt> after install, how i can run KDE?
<ALLpt> i already see all the programs and all that, but my desktop keep in Gnome
<jonfhancock> kreib: and add the channels you want to the auto join channels section
<jonfhancock> ALLpt: logout, then select KDE from session types
<jonfhancock> then log back in
<ALLpt> ok i will try
<ALLpt> tks
<Fa> ;)
<jessica_> what dose grub error 21 mean
<SJrX> As soon as I login via KDM, for some reason my desktop resolution switches to something ridiculous and I have to switch it back everytime
<H_Gonzo> no audigy then :( I'll check the forums
<SJrX> How can I fix this, as it's REALLY annoying.
<jonfhancock> SJrX: check your settings in xorg.conf
<SJrX> it's not when I boot x, it's when I login.
<SJrX> kdm is fine.
<sait8so> KDE question: How to set defaults in KFind? I'd like the default search to start in "/" instead of "file:///home/myname"  Any help appreciated.
<genii> SJrX: Basically, 2 options. 1) Enable session to be saved so that whatever resolution its set when you logoff reappears or   2) make top resolution the (non rediculous) one you want in the xorg.conf
<SJrX> How do I enable the session to be saved
<jonfhancock> SJrX: system settings
<jonfhancock> -> KDE Components
<jonfhancock> -> Session Manager
<jonfhancock> check "Restor previous session"
<jonfhancock> Apply
<SJrX> That is already checked jonfhancock
<SJrX> the obsured resolution is 1280x1024 fyi
<jonfhancock> hmm.. try checking "Restore manually saves session"
<SJrX> I even changed it in Size & Orientation, and set "Apply settings on KDE Startup" and it didn't do it
<jonfhancock> then restart x and see what happens
<jonfhancock> SJrX: what is your video card? and any special monitor setup?
<SJrX> vmware
<jonfhancock> ah
<jessica_> what dose error 21 mean and how can i fix it
<jonfhancock> hmm.. I haven't run kubuntu in vmware.  or kde at all...
<jessica_> in grub
<cinex> jessica_: google it
<jessica_> ok
<SJrX> It's profile specific
<SJrX> it only affects my user, the other user doesn't have this switch.
<SJrX> It also affects KDE 3.5 and KDE 4
<jonfhancock> very strange
<SJrX> It doesn't affect Failsafe
<SJrX> hmmm  maybe this is a KDE question
<cinex> ?
<rfrancisco> yes
<rfrancisco> girls
<sait8so> jessica_: try here: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<sait8so> jessica_: its an exellent grub page
<banane> Hi, where do i find a pointer to Kubuntu 8.04 multimedia codec installation
<cinex> hmm
<cinex> banane: you can get them from a repository
<cinex> medibuntu or soemthing
<jonfhancock> banane: you can still use automatix if you like that sort of thing
<sait8so> any takers on the KFind question about setting the default?
<jonfhancock> sait8so: I looked, but I couldn't find anything
<jonfhancock> sait8so:
<jonfhancock> erm.. oops
<sait8so> jonfhancock: thanks, appreciate it. I found the same answer in other channels and forums ;)
<banane> thanks cinex and jonfhancock. is it risky to use automatix ?
<jonfhancock> sait8so: I may have an answer for you.
<jonfhancock> banane: automatix is going away soon
<banane> oh...
<banane> why ?
<jhutchins_wk> !bot
<ubot5> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<cinex> ive never heard of automatix
<jonfhancock> the developers are moving to a diferent distro.
<jhutchins_wk> !automatix
<ubot5> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<banane> can you please point me to the repository ?
<jhutchins_wk> automatix is a program that attempts to install and configure several packages and often breaks the system in the process.
<sait8so> jonfhancock: anything you can suggest is appreciated
<cinex> w32codecs libdvdcss2 is pretty much all you need possibly ffmpeg
<banane> thanks cinex
<rfrancisco> who has problem to install vmware on 8.04
<rfrancisco> ?
<jonfhancock> sait8so: make a bash script called custom-kfind and use it to start kfind /
<jonfhancock> then symlink it into /usr/bin
<jonfhancock> pastebin?
<dave11> TCS labled the kubuntu 8.04 LTS..oops
<jonfhancock> pastebin!
<jhutchins_wk> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jonfhancock> thanks
<banane> cinex how can i find the repository for w32codecs libdvdcss2 ?
<sait8so> jonfhancock: I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<jonfhancock> you bet.  works for me
<uga> can anyone confirm that the new 8.04 CDs bundle OOo?
<uga> I'd like to setup a friend's box, but given he'll be lacking internet connection for a while, I'd like to make sure I have everything at hand
<uga> (and koffice won't do it)
<jonfhancock> uga: I'm afraid I don't recall.  LinuxMint does
<crimsun> uga: KDE3 or the KDE4 remix?
<uga> kde3 one. I want something stable
<Jucato> uga: Kubuntu always ships with OOo
<Jucato> (at least for KDE 3)
<uga> thanks. This will save me some time
<DASkreech> Probably will for KDE4 as well
<DASkreech> well 4.0 and 4.1
<DASkreech>  Koffice is still a ways off
<crimsun> you can confirm with, say, http://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<uga> yeah, but I don't want him to be using linux for first time with 4.0
<uga> that'd scare him off
<uga> once 4.1 is out, maybe
<DASkreech> 4.2 ftp!
<yoyoma> are there any bugs regarding adding desktops to KDE (3) in 8.04?
<yoyoma> I go to configure desktops, slide the slider to 4, hit apply, ok.... but it doesn't change anything
<Jucato> using compiz?
<yoyoma> yeah
<Jucato> that's the bug
<Jucato> er.. problem :)
<yoyoma> you can't have multiple desktops while using compiz?
<DASkreech> You can but compiz does it's own thing
<yoyoma> what's the point of the cuve effect then?
<Jucato> you can, but I think it's a bit screwy
<Jucato> you'll have to ask in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> compiz screws up KDE's virtual desktops
<yoyoma> ok
<cinex> not any more
<yoyoma> thanks!
<cinex> they fixed that
<Jucato> tell that to yoyoma :)
<yoyoma> hehe
<cinex> she's too busy kicking y0momma's fac ein
<yoyoma> sure isn't working for me
<Jucato> do you have compiz-kicker installed? (or something like that)
<__-osh-__> is there a vmware-server in new hardy? It must be present before I can upgrade...
<cinex> ive not got it installed - fresh install of hardy. I cant remeber what I had installed before
<cinex> bu the pager was fine
<__-osh-__> !vmware
<ubot5> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<yoyoma> eh, i guess i'll try it later
<yoyoma> gotta go get groceries
<yoyoma> thanks
<__-osh-__> Hmm, that info-bit was a bit old, no?
<uga> __-osh-__: why not use VirtualBox instead
<uga> !VirtualBox
<ubot5> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<__-osh-__> uga: because I have a much needed windows vmware-image with all work related stuff on it.
<hydrogen> gdb in hardy is giving me this when I try to debug something...
<hydrogen> warning: Cannot initialize thread debugging library: generic error
<uga> __-osh-__: hehe, what if I tell you there's online how-tos for converting vmware disks into virtualbox ones =)
<uga> __-osh-__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Switching_From_VMWare_To_VirtualBox:_.vmdk_To_.vdi_Using_Qemu_+_VdiTool
<__-osh-__> uga: it don't matter to me. If virtualbox does what vmware does then I'll use that. Is it equal to or better than vmware?
<uga> it is, just the difference is 0$
<uga> (legally)
<uga> and supports usb2 properly, which, I believe vmware barely manages yet =)
<__-osh-__> uga: The guide is for vmware-player to virtualbox. Does it work with vmware-server too?
<uga> __-osh-__: notice though, iirc ubuntu includes the non-usb version. download the full one from the site
<uga> __-osh-__: oh, the -server version
<uga> uhm... not sure
<uga> I guess the format should be the same for either workstation or server, but no idea really
<george> please may someone help me with instaling skype
<__-osh-__> uga: so to be safe i should stay with vmware then... and will that show up in hardy?
<__-osh-__> !skype
<ubot5> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<uga> __-osh-__: I haven't used vmware for ages, and on this 64bit box at least, apt doesn't show it
<__-osh-__> george: might be what you need?
<__-osh-__> uga: i think it used to be in a "partner" repo.
<george> mmm no
<george> :(
<george> wrong architecture i386
<george> za 64bit ubuntu
<george> for 64bit ubuntu
<__-osh-__> george: cant help you then. dont use skype.
<george> seriozly?
<uga> george: most 32 bit apps jsut work fine on 64bit boxes
<uga> youjust need to force the install
<george> what do you meen
<george> force the install
<george> sorry but english is not my 1st language
<uga> george: when you try to install, you get an error
<uga> read the help it points you to
<__-osh-__> george: yeah, seriously. I have a regular mobile phone that my company pais for. not much need for skype...
<__-osh-__> s/pais/pays/g
<JoshOvki> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<uga> !force
<ubot5> Factoid force not found
<__-osh-__> uga: thanks for your help. need to rest now. back another day...
<george> i dont need skype for calls
<george> i have 2 mobile telefons
<george> in my contry there is no irc server
<__-osh-__> george: what for then?
<george> to keep tuch in time my friends
<uga> george: dpkg --force-help
<uga> type that and read
<george> 10x
<george> i see...but i still dont know where is the mistake
<george> when i try to install skype
<uga> what happens when you try to install it
<george> it show me "wrong architecture i386"
<uga> so just force it to install, the error line explains you how to =)
<chosig> I think I've found a blocker bug in the new amd64 8.04 remix version... I've done a base install, nothing fancy - after reboot it refused to start X because displayconfig-gtk was missing.
<uga> jsut force the architecture =)
<chosig> Had to reboot in to rescue and manually install it
<george> :)
<wesley> where are kernels to installed ?
<uga> george: sorry, not sure how to translate RTFM to bulgarian ;)
<george> it means?
<george> i will translate it
<uga> errrm..l. Roses To Females Maybe
<uga> george: "Reat the Fucking Manual" =)
<uga> s/Reat/Read
<george> xaxaax
<george> this is my first time on Obuntu
<george> sorry...
<george> :(
<uga> the thing I pointed to you is the manual though
<uga> dpkg --help-force
<uga> explains you how to force packages to install even if an error happens
<uga> and the error tells you what to force
<uga> can't combine both? =)
<george> ok thak you
<george> :)
<uga> I prefer teaching hunting for food, rather than giving food
<george> Rozi i za teb uga :))
<wesley> can someone tell me the dir of where the kernels are being installed
<_phoenix_> where can i get the code from kopete
<uga> _phoenix_: svn.kde.org
<Jucato> _phoenix_: kopete source code?
<K4k-laptop> how do I install a new theme in kde4?
<_phoenix_> yes
<K4k-laptop> I downloaded the ktheme .gz file but I can't seem to find where to install it
<_phoenix_> the source
<Jucato> _phoenix_, uga: or "apt-get source kopete" :)
<Jucato> (if you want the Kubuntu version)
<_phoenix_> where i can find the code after downloading
<uga> Jucato: if he wants to code, I'd rather have him do so in the real source ;)
<taghasien007> i need help i have HDD locked in the bios is there any solution please
<Jucato> uga: well it is the real source too :P
<uga> _phoenix_: it doesn't install the source by default
<kalle__> Cheers
<Jucato> _phoenix_: in the directory where you ran apt-get source
<uga> Jucato: yes, of course, if kubuntu devs remember feedign the stuff back upstram
<uga> upstream
<Jucato> :D
<taghasien007>  i need help i have HDD locked in the bios is there any solution please
<Jucato> K4k-laptop: kthemes or .kth themes don't work in KDE 4
<H_Gonzo> hi, I would need some help with an audigy pcmcia soundcard. Can someone help, please?
<kallepersson_> Is there any way to map right mouse button as ctrl+left mouse button ?
<K4k-laptop> Jucato, then I guess it was mis-labeled in kde-look.org
<Jucato> K4k-laptop: what does it say?
<chosig> taghasien007: try removing the battery from the mobo, it might help - but it might also destroy it too...
<K4k-laptop> Jucato, what does what say?
<uga> Jucato: it's possibly a plasma theme
<Jucato> <K4k-laptop> Jucato, then I guess it was mis-labeled in kde-look.org <---
<_phoenix_> what must i type in in apt-get to make my gcc able to compile it?
<Jucato> uga: he said ktheme
<uga> Jucato: bet a pizza? =)
<K4k-laptop> Jucato, it's listed under the kde4 themes
<uga> K4k-laptop: which one is it
<K4k-laptop> when I unzipped it it's a .ktm extension
<Jucato> uga: how should I know? I don't have the link
<K4k-laptop> erm...kollide
<Jucato> I'm only basing it on what he said
<_phoenix_> what must i type in in apt-get to make my gcc able to compile it?
<uga> oh
<uga> Jucato: it seems to be a style
<Jucato> if you say so
<uga> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kollide?content=75295
<uga> well, style, plus wallpaper, plus... etc etc
<_sourcemaker> I try to install the vmware server but I receive a compile error while compiling the vmware module
 * Jucato doesn't trust kde-look.org "labels"
<will00> ey im using a mini itx mobo, and iv installed kubuntu, but i get these vertical like vibrating lines across the screen, any idea as to the problem?
<taghasien007> THANKS CHOSIG the password is in stcked in the hdd i trayd an usb external case but it is impossible to acces or format the hdd
<uga> Jucato: it's under "theme-manager theme"
<taghasien007> HANKS CHOSIG the password is in stcked in the hdd i trayd an usb external case but it is impossible to acces or format the hdd
<uga> no idea what a theme manager is, but sounds like some generic style set that uses pixmaps
<Jucato> uga: * Jucato doesn't trust kde-look.org "labels"
<Jucato> kthememanager doesn't exist in kde4 afaik
<uga> Jucato: who said that I said that it was for kde4
<uga> I only said where kollide was =))
<Jucato> <K4k-laptop> how do I install a new theme in kde4?
<george> dont mess with uga !:))
<uga> lol
<Jucato> right... be he's allowed to mess with me?
<uga> Jucato: okay, he did, I didn't. Blame him for incorrect information ;P
<uga> Jucato: K4k-laptop != uga
<chosig> taghasien007: then i don't have a clue, try googling
<K4k-laptop> yea, I'm mainly just wondering how to do it, I found most of them are .deb packages, but I remember with kthememanager it had an "install new theme" button which I don't see in the new theme manager
<uga> Jucato: I didn't mess with you. I just told you what it was
<Jucato> uga: where was I blaming you?
<Jucato> K4k-laptop: yeah, in KDE 3
<K4k-laptop> right...
<K4k-laptop> so, does anyone know if you can even install new 3rd party themes in kde4?
<K4k-laptop> or have they locked you out of that ability
<uga> K4k-laptop: you can install plasma themes
<K4k-laptop> ah, ok, thank you
<Jucato> K4k-laptop: there's just no kthememanager... doesn't mean it's impossible to change themes
<K4k-laptop> alright
<banane> i installed the codecs now in hardy, but sound in vlc and mplayer is extremely faint ...
<Jucato> but, since KDE 4 is based on Qt 4, KDE 3 widget styles would not work in KDE 4
<Jucato> so there might be a lack of widget styles for KDE 4 for a while. same with window decorations (I think)
<uga> K4k-laptop: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=76
<Jucato> KDE 4 also follows a different icon naming specification (from FreeDesktop.org), which means that old icont themes might not work too
<_sourcemaker> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chosig> Isn't there plugins for konqueror aviable, like the ones for firefox?
<o0Chris0o> should install pastebinit :) even easier!
<_sourcemaker> VMWare compile error... what's wrong again? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/53
<Jucato> chosig: what kind of plugins?
<chosig> Jucato: at the moment an adblocker :)
<Jucato> Konq has a builtin Adblock Filter
<Jucato> not exactly like Firefox's, but still...
<chosig> oh...
<chosig> mouse gestures would be nice too :)
<Jucato> KDE has builtin gestures, not just for Konqueror
<chosig> Jucato: another "oh"... it seems like it's been a long time since i used kde...
<Jucato> KDE has had that for a long time I believe... under Input Actions
<chosig> Jucato: i think last time i used kde was somewhere in the 2.x version
<Jucato> ah fair enough :)
<Jucato> Gestures howto: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086781.0
<chosig> Jucato: thanks
<ddahl> what kind of Desktop Environment are you using then?
<chosig> Jucato: oh, all is so much easier now... i didn't even have scour the net for drivers - all is auto-recognized and configured by default (and you can even set no anti-alias range w/o  attacking fonts.conf!) I've live too long in a shell ;P
<Jucato> :D
<egork> I would like to move a menu option "switch to online/offline mode" of the network kde panel applet to the first menu level. Where should I start looking for the information on how to do it? I can program and complie etc. but do not know what would be the most economic way to do it.
<Danish989> quick question :  For playing music, which one is the best: Music Player Daemon, AmaroK or Listen?
<chosig> Danish989: it depends on how you listen and how much "bling" you want :P
<Jucato> !best | Danish989
<ubot5> Danish989: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chosig> Danish989: from what i've seen amarok seems nice though... but mpd works really good, and is easily remote controlled from work ;)
<yoyoma> can i use the xfce login screen as the default login screen, even though it's not my default GUI (KDE3 is)?
<chosig> yoyoma: yes, just choose kde as yoru default session (although, i think xfce uses gdm (gnome's display manager), or am i wrong?9
<Jucato> yoyoma: yeah. Xfce (or rather Xubuntu) uses GDM, same as GNOME
<yoyoma> hmm... i'm wanting to retain KDE3 as my default environment when I login, but I like the look and feel of the xfce login prompt better.  where do i choose my login prompt?
<Jucato> O.o
<gemidjy> kdenlive in hardy heron crashes on start. anyone knows something more about this?
<Jucato> yoyoma: what do you mean "choose my login prompt"?
<yoyoma> Jucato: when you power on the machine, you get a prompt asking for username/password, and session type
<yoyoma> Jucato:  I currently have the KDE4 prompt, and would like the xfce one instead
<Jucato> do you have gdm installed too?
<yoyoma> i have xfce installed
<Jucato> well check if you have the gdm package :)
<chosig> yoyoma: apt-cache policy gdm
<yoyoma> i have it installed
<Jucato> if it's installed. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm" should ask you if you want to use kdm or gdm
<yoyoma> xdm is not installed
<Jucato> did you try the command?
<yoyoma> yeah... the output is "xdm is not insatlled"
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> hold on
<Jucato> might be sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm.... I'll have to test first
<yoyoma> ok.  i'm going to go move a couch for my wife... brb
<chosig> strange to have more than a maximized putty/screen session... there's colors :)
<poseidon> Whats a good program for image burning (cd's)
<egork> where to start looking for the info on how to hack the kde menu applets?
<Jucato> poseidon: k3b
<Jucato> egork: which applets?
<egork> Jucato, in this specific case kde network manager applet
<Jucato> egork: hm.. I didn't know there was such an applet. but anyway, you'll have to look at the source code to hack it :/
<Jucato> yoyoma: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<yoyoma> ok
<TeslaTony> I'm not getting any sound in flash (sometimes), and the only fixes I'm finding are for 64 bit systems (mines 32) or for Feisty. Anyone know how to fix this?
<yoyoma> allrighty, an X restart in 5...4...3...2...1...
<egork> Jucato, source code, sure. Do you have any hint for me on how to do it in a most lazy way? I would hate to recompile whole KDE.
<Jucato> you won't have to recompile whole KDE.. just kdebase mostly :)
<Jucato> you can try search for a guide about kicker in techbase.kde.org
<Jucato> I think there's one there
<yoyoma> is this the proper output:  invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<egork> Jucato, aha this is already something to start with.
<_sourcemaker> why are there so many vmware problems in the new hardy distribution?
<_sourcemaker> I can install the vmware server product
<arc_shmoo> how do i get ndiswrapper configured right? ive installed it and its front-end gui as well as the windows driver to go with it now what?
<HunterSThompson> have there been no updates in the past week?
<HunterSThompson> ...or how can I upgrade from cd
<LeeJunFan> anyone else having issues with hardy on the laptop randomly suspending to ram?
<psyco> ZOMG KDE 4.1 ALPHA RELEASED ^^
<LeeJunFan> sweet. I still can't stand using 4.0
<pietje_phuck> LeeJunFan: why are you using it then?
<pietje_phuck> LeeJunFan: :)
<LeeJunFan> I'm not
<pietje_phuck> ok
<pietje_phuck> me neither
<LeeJunFan> I was quite disappointed at their presentation of a "finished product".
<pietje_phuck> I did not even bother to try when they said it was not going to be long term support
<pietje_phuck> I trust them enough to listen when they indicate it is crap
<dwidmann> pietje_phuck: the kde4 kubuntu doesn't even have short term support, community support only.
<pietje_phuck> dwidmann: That bad eh.....
<psyco> hehe
<psyco> I sparked a conversation ^^
<dwidmann> psyco: congratulations
<will00> does anyone know why kubuntu would display vertical lines?
<psyco> I am incredibly excited.
<psyco> :O And you can run it on windows :S
<pietje_phuck> I was impressed by the install though, everything worked, just had to select my monitor after the install as it picked the default monitor
<pietje_phuck> psyco: kde yeah
<psyco> pietje_phuck: For 4.0 or 4.1?
<pietje_phuck> for 3.9
<psyco> ah
<psyco> Why is the source code link broken :'(
<pietje_phuck> Hey this was the easiest install of kubuntu in a long time
<psyco> http://www.kde.org/info/info/4.0.71.php
<pietje_phuck> was thinking of looking at a new distro after 7.10
<pietje_phuck> but this one went smooth, smooth enough to recommend it to windoze users
<pietje_phuck> if any of the developers are here, thanx
<dwidmann> psyco: blame bill gates
<psyco> XD
<psyco> well duh ^^
<will00> does anyone know why kubuntu displays flickering vertical lines?
<yao_ziyuan> how to start adept-manager for upstream packages?
<punk> hallo
<will00> ey whenever i restart my computer, my im accounts are all reset, and my virtual desktops return to the default (2) rather than the 5 i use
<will00> whats the issue with that?
<punk> dont know
<punk> sorry
<punk__> qwertyuiop[]
<dwidmann> will00: come to think of it, my KDE4 Kopete reset its accounts once .... I had to set things back up this morning and I don't know why.
<will00> this is an issue im havin with pidgin
<will00> as well as skype
<will00> and keytough
<dwidmann> hmm
<dwidmann> will00: the flickering lines is probably a video driver issue
<jonfhancock> will00: what version of ubutnu and kde are you using?
<will00> im using kubuntu 8.04 and the latest kde3
<jonfhancock> hmm
<punks_not_dead> 2 bomber : hallo
<will00> jonfhancock, im using this on a little embedded mini itx, its go sis mirage1 graphics, could that be a problem?
<jonfhancock> for your flickering lines, probably
<jonfhancock> the other stuff is odd though
<jonfhancock> what kind of disk is it?
<punks_not_dead> 2 niraj1234 : hi
<will00> its just the regular i386 live disk
<jonfhancock> ah
<jonfhancock> it's not installed on anything?
<jonfhancock> you're booting off the live disk every time?
<will00> well no, the problem exists on the cf install too, but im tryin different oses, but they all seem to have the same issue
<jonfhancock> It may be a problem with retaining information on your cf
<jonfhancock> can you install to a usb disk and see if it persists?
<will00> but then why would it show up on the live cd too?
<will00> ill see
<will00> but i dont think i have a usb disk that big
<will00> nope i dont
<jonfhancock> hmm.  no external drive either huh?
<punks_not_dead> 2 will00 if u use liveCd any settings are saved
<will00> yes but its got valuable data on it
<kubuntu> anyone secssfuly install flyback
<jonfhancock> will00: I see
<jonfhancock> punks_not_dead: where are those settings saved exactly?
<will00> ah i think i found a solution
<jonfhancock> will00: cool. what did you find?
<will00> http://davidjmoore.com/2008/01/27/how-to-get-the-sis-mirage-1-graphics-chip-to-work-with-ubuntu/
<will00> its exactly the same chipset
<punks_not_dead> if the system is running from CD settings are saved in some temporary folder
<kubuntu> dose "flyback" work on kubuntu
<punks_not_dead> but i dont know exactly
<kubuntu> who here got GTAV
<fly_> howdy folks
<john_> what's the reason for wanting the kubuntu dvd over the cd?
<cinex> more apps
<john_> there a list somewhere?
<cinex> probably
<fly_> hey, is this the right place for advice on compiz questions in the new Hardy release?
<jonfhancock> fly_: I'm still using gutsy, but fairly familiar with compiz
<jonfhancock> ask
<fly_> ok, I installed Hardy (nice release, BTW) and when I enable the Compiz window manager, I lose my buttons and decorations on my windows. I installed the Emerald manager; is there something I've overlooked?
<jonfhancock> fly_: what video card do you haveA?
<fly_> Onboard Intel 915 (laptop).
<jonfhancock> hmm  that is odd.
<jonfhancock> intel's are the only thing I've got compiz working on without pulling hair out first
<fly_> I know, because it worked OK with Feisty.
<fly_> Is there a package I may be missing or forgot to enable?
<jonfhancock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<jonfhancock> and you followed that guide?
<jonfhancock> roughtly?
<jonfhancock> er.. roughly
<fly_> No, I just went by the seat of the pants. I have used Compiz before, and it did something like that a while back, but I forgot how I fixed it (that was Beryl) OK I'll check the link you gave me.
<jonfhancock> compiz-kde maybe?
<fly_> I DLed almost every Compiz package(except the development stuff) I wonder if i need to actually download some kind of Icon pack for the Emerald themes or something.
<jonfhancock> hmm
<cinex> fly you want the windows to look pretty?
<cinex> fly_:
<fly_> Yep, but it's not a big problem
<cinex> then yeah emerald themes are the way
<cinex> aquamarine ?
<cinex> aqua somehting
<jhutchins_wk> fly_: Run the window decorator.
<jhutchins_wk> Whichever you prefer.
<fly_> I like the black glass looking one.
<jhutchins_wk> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<silentwind> sup sup
<nosrednaekim> !webca,
<ubottu> Factoid webca, not found
<silentwind> wats going on??
<nosrednaekim> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<silentwind> just found this chat stuff
<silentwind> wats it going ?
<fly_> Right, I did DL and install most all Compiz packages
<silentwind> guys , how can i install messnger
<SlimeyPete> hi silentwind. This is a support channel. For general chat, try #kubuntu-offtopic.
<silentwind> like msn , yahoo
<silentwind> ??
<SlimeyPete> it's a little bit like that, yes
<jhutchins_wk> fly_: That will give you a recipie, including what to run.  I had the decorator crash on me several times when I messed with it, just ran it again.
<fly_> J Hutchins:Are you John Hutchins?
<nosrednaekim> silentwind: use kopete
<jhutchins_wk> fly_: Nope, Jonathan
#kubuntu 2008-04-30
<jermain> hi everyone
<jhutchins_wk> !HI
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fly_> Good, I was scared there for a moment
<jhutchins_wk> You never know.
<fly_> Long story
<fly_> Thanks for the help, I'll check that URL, like I said, it's not a big thing, and I am familiar with tweaking the settings
<silentwind> hi
<jhutchins_wk> There are several of us out here these days, but I usually come up on the first page of google hits.  Funny how it cycles through these days though.
<silentwind> thanks alot for your help
<silentwind> can i use the webcam there
<nosrednaekim> silentwind: for msn, yes
<nosrednaekim> aim, no
<fly_> Just another J Hutchins (try registering your mane on Craigslist Computer forum) there's a J Hutchins there
<fly_> Thanks again, I'll shut up for now.
<LukeL> I know a J Hutchins ...
<fly_> Is he good people?
<jermain> noob question: can someone tell me how i can find out what model my graphoc card is ><
<LukeL> yup
<cinex> jermain: lspci
<jermain> thnks
<LjL> or "lshw -C display"
<jermain> thank you, the lshw command output is easier for me to understand ^
<snikker> i'm unable to use my dvdrw. in dmesg when i insert a dvd, i've got this error http://pastebin.com/d3e05d96f
<snikker> i'm unable to use my dvdrw. in dmesg when i insert a dvd, i've got this error http://pastebin.com/d3e05d96f
<TeslaTony> I'm having some odd sound issues. Sometimes the sound with flash works, and sometimes it doesn't. Now my main sound has cut out, too
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<alexbobp> I upgraded my kubuntu, and after I replaced my new blank home directory with a symlink to my old one, sound broke.  How can I fix it?
<robotgeek> alexbobp: you still here?
<tim_> #channels
<alexbobp> robotgeek: yes
<zPliskin> i need some help makign ventrilo works with wine. can't make my microphone work
<robotgeek> alexbobp: where does sound not work? all together?
<Devourer> My sound doesn't work.
<Devourer> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now my sound doesn't work.
<zPliskin> and whats a good audio program (like winamp or something)
<robotgeek> zPliskin: amarok
<alexbobp> right.  I tried both Amarok and wine
<alexbobp> also mpg123 and aoss mpg123
<robotgeek> alexbobp: okay, try this in a terminal. "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<zPliskin> i have amarok but every time a song changes, it freezes for 10 secs
<robotgeek> zPliskin: hmm, that is weird
<zPliskin> i have 1000+ songs too
<daemon3> How do I get my notification area back after I delete it?
<robotgeek> i have bunches too, once they are in the playlist, they work right on
<robotgeek> daemon3: notification area? (systray, you mean?)
<daemon3> Guess I do.  Thanks.
<robotgeek> weird
<alexbobp> robotgeek: I did that, and it still didn't work
<alexbobp> "ps aux | grep alsa" found nothing
<alexbobp> didn't ubuntu 8.04 switch to pulseaudio, though?
<robotgeek> alexbobp: does the output of the command "groups" have the term "audio" in it?
<tinin> what's the name of the app that finds the apps missing in your kde menu? kappfinder or something, any clue?
<alexbobp> robotgeek: yes, it does
<robotgeek> alexbobp: okay, it was working before you symlinked it though, correct?
<alexbobp> robotgeek: yes.
<alexbobp> hmm.  I just tried "echo whatever > /dev/dsp" and got "bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<alexbobp> Does that mean that some kind of sound server is using the hardware?
<robotgeek> alexbobp: yes
<alexbobp> how can I tell what program is using it?
<robotgeek> alexbobp: moment, have to be afk
 * Tw|sT bows, as he enters the dojo
<Tw|sT> so
<Tw|sT> what's the opinion on Hardy?
<Tw|sT> I'm installing it over here on a freshly rebuilt box
<Walzmyn> no problems here Tw|sT
<Tw|sT> cool
<o0Chris0o> which effect do I disable or modify for the windows title bar?
<Tw|sT> what's the system's specs?
<Walzmyn> well, not major problems. I can't get KVM to work
<Tw|sT> KVM?
<Tw|sT> we talkin' keyboard / video / mouse?
<Walzmyn> Tw|sT, Kernel virtual Machine I think - it's like Xen
<Tw|sT> ah
<Tw|sT> righton
<Tw|sT> ok
<Tw|sT> gatcha
<Walzmyn> o0Chris0o What exactly are you trying to do?
<Tw|sT> hmm... I don't think this box here will have the power for any VM work, but it'll due to get a taste of the new release and decide if I wanna upgrade my server to it
<Tw|sT> It might be enough for compiz tho... if the Radeon 9700 pro that's in it has a decent driver
<Walzmyn> I have a need (not a want) for winders, I wanna virtualize it instead of dual booting, but I keep getting stuck
<Tw|sT> righton
<o0Chris0o> Walzmyn: disable a desktop effect for the tile bar on windows
 * Tw|sT has 17 systems
<alexbobp> o0Chris0o: Do you mean you enabled compiz and you want the title bars to stop going transparent?
<Walzmyn> if you can wait on a few of the addons, KDE4 gives you alot of compiz_like stuff with less overhead
<o0Chris0o> YES!
<o0Chris0o> alexbobp:
<Tw|sT> hmm
<Tw|sT> nice
<Tw|sT> I'll have to check that out
<o0Chris0o> I can't figure it out
<Walzmyn> have you go thte GUI installed oochris?
<o0Chris0o> yes I do
<Tw|sT> is there a metapackage for it yet?  (KDE4)
<o0Chris0o> I have ccsm
<Walzmyn> Tw|sT, yes, I've got it here
<Tw|sT> sweet
<alexbobp> o0Chris0o: I had that problem also.  I couldn't find the setting for the titlebars.
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<Tw|sT> that's what I was hoping this release would bring.
<Walzmyn> chris, gimme a sec, i'll have to find it again
<o0Chris0o> but thats exactly what the problem is
<alexbobp> that and multiple desktops breaking were the two reasons I stopped using compiz
<Tw|sT> I really like metapackages.  saves a lot of time on setting up initially
<o0Chris0o> ok thanks
<Walzmyn> its in a really un-intuitive place, i'll find it though
<Tw|sT> especially for testboxes and virtual machine instances running on VMware server
<xyphor> anyone heard of keyboard problems with 8.04?  googling found several people having problems with the beta
<Tw|sT> ya know.. vmware server has gone freeware on all platforms now... but win32/64 & linux
<Fa> nope
<xyphor> the fix was to disable usb legacy support in the bios, but I already have it disabled
<o0Chris0o> Walzmyn: I thought it was under Window Decoration in CCSM but I don't know for sure
<Fa> my mouse goes nuts sometimes though
<xyphor> my keyboard works for the first 20-30 seconds, then becomes totally unresponsive
<Tw|sT> I used it to put Kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop for work (which came loaded with Vista Ultimate)
<Walzmyn> o0Chris0o Was about to type that that's what I THINK I enabled to fix it
<crash> howdy howdy
<xyphor> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04...never had any keyboard problems with 7.10
<Walzmyn> Tw|sT, KVM is the one ubuntu is supporting, so it was the one I tried first
<o0Chris0o> well, it is enabled, and its still doign it
<Walzmyn> o0Chris0o ok, i'll keep looking
<Tw|sT> whoa... same thing just happened here
<o0Chris0o> Walzmyn: me too
<Walzmyn> o0Chris0o Do yo not have title  bars at all or are they dissapearing when they loose focus?
<Tw|sT> ok, restarting installation
<o0Chris0o> Walzmyn: they are dissapearing when they lose focus
<o0Chris0o> when I move the mouse away to another window
<Walzmyn> ah, I think i didn't fix that problem
<o0Chris0o> oic
<Walzmyn> I don't have compiz on at the moment
<o0Chris0o> well darn lol, I like the other enahancements besides that, it gets annoying
<f00f> o0Chris0o: are you on ati?
<o0Chris0o> ati?
<o0Chris0o> I don't think so
<f00f> err.. do you have an ATi/AMD graphics card
<alexbobp> o0Chris0o: Try the Fading Windows plugin
<o0Chris0o> no I don't
<alexbobp> (as in try disabling)
<o0Chris0o> nVidia 8600
<o0Chris0o> gt
<o0Chris0o> alright alexbobp
<f00f> compiz works best for me on the intel 950 for some reason.. on ati it's all weird...
<o0Chris0o> still doing it :(
<alexbobp> what if you try restarting your window decorator?
<Walzmyn> anybody here have any experirece with KVM?
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<o0Chris0o> brb going to log off and back on, see if I have to do that for the settings to take affect
<o0Chris0o> nope
<o0Chris0o> no go
<Walzmyn> o0Chris0o, I take it by your leave message you're a fan of Jeff Dunham?
<o0Chris0o> hehe :)
<o0Chris0o> course
<Walzmyn> got both his DVD's, I love 'em
<o0Chris0o> yeah he's a funny guy
<biozit> hi all
<dwidmann> dunham ...which guy was he again?
<szakulec> so has anyone here upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04?
<o0Chris0o> the guy with Achmed the terroist
<o0Chris0o> the puppets
<biozit> szakulec, i upgraded
<o0Chris0o> "Silence, I KILL YOU!"
<alexbobp> szakulec: I did, but I didn't upgrade, I reinstalled
<dwidmann> ah, a ventriloquist, he was on comedy central the other night
<szakulec> how did it go?
<o0Chris0o> yup
<dwidmann> Funny as they come
<biozit> fine...no problems...
<FroggyTheGreat> Hey, is there a FAQ for upgrade problems?
<FroggyTheGreat> ...like "unable to resolve hostname" when tryint to SUDO?
<o0Chris0o> !upgrade kubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid upgrade kubuntu not found
<o0Chris0o> oops
<o0Chris0o> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<FroggyTheGreat> Or little things like Adept not being found?
<wesley> what the different between 2.6 kernels and 2.4 en 2.2
<o0Chris0o> try there FroggyTheGreat
<FroggyTheGreat> Looking.
<FroggyTheGreat> Well, at least this time I didn't accidentally uninstall the OS while running it, like last time.
<Walzmyn> wesley, for one thing, kernel 2.4 didn't recoginize half my hardware
<FroggyTheGreat> I mean, this is beyond ridiculous.
<wesley> so why are there 3 kernels ?
<biozit> i need to mount a samba share evry time...i try to put in the fstab..but when the machine with linux reboot while the windows machine is off i lost the mount...
<Walzmyn> wesley, where?
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone else had this sort of upgrade problem?
<FroggyTheGreat> I can't sudo since the upgrade, and adept seems to have disappeared.
<jhutchins> FroggyTheGreat: Gotta say this is the worst I've heard of so far, and I'm no head-in-the-sand type.
<wesley> www.kernel.org
<FroggyTheGreat> ~$ sudo apt-get install adept
<FroggyTheGreat> sudo: unable to resolve host [hostname
<FroggyTheGreat> ?!
<DrX> on a RAID 5 volume that contains both NTFS and ext3 partitions, does the order matter?
<aib> how do i get Konsole to show the ansi colors in my bash prompt?
<will00> how do i create a symlink?
<aib> man ln
<DrX> ln <destination> <source>
<DrX> you can use symlink also
<will00> ok
<lurkmore> anyone know if you can remove the plama menu and replace it with something else?
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know how to fix the sudeo error "cannot resolve host"?
<FroggyTheGreat> sudo, that is.
<Walzmyn> FroggyTheGreat, is that error to do with sudo or is it not finding the repos on the 'net?
<FroggyTheGreat> It's any time I do Sudo.  It's not connecting to localhost.
<Walzmyn> weird
<o0Chris0o> maybe you have to do a clean install?
<o0Chris0o> maybe something buggy happened when you tried to upgrade it
<FroggyTheGreat> There really ought to be a way to upgrade without doing a clean install, IMNERHO, but the iso is downloading on my wife's windows box.
<Walzmyn> i've never done an upgrade with any distro - i always just do a clean install
<FroggyTheGreat> What's the going opinion of the KDE4 remix?
<Walzmyn> FroggyTheGreat, it'd be nice, but there are so danged many configurations and cross dependenies that change from one version to another it's about impossible to keep up with all the stuff that changes
<Walzmyn> FroggyTheGreat, is there an actual iso for the remix, or do you just install the meta package for kde4?
<sparr> a bug in sysv-rc?  /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 274: /sbin/runlevel: not found
<FroggyTheGreat> Not sure, I was wondering which iso to download.
<nosrednaekim> FroggyTheGreat: get the kde3 one and install  the kde4 metapackage later
<Walzmyn> Weal, I just grabbed the last RC of 8.04 and installed KDE4 from there
<FroggyTheGreat> Rightoo.
<Walzmyn> KDE4 is pretty nice - i think it will be sweet one day, but there's too much stuff missing ATM
<FroggyTheGreat> Well, thanks for the help.  Undoubtedly I'll have more questions, since I'll have forgotten where the drivers are for my monitor.
<Walzmyn> one more time, anybody here familiar with KVM?
<nosrednaekim> Wa\
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: not really.... Vbox is better
<nosrednaekim> and faster
<Dr_willis> depends on your specific needs also.
<Walzmyn> I wanna virtualize XP
<Dr_willis> virtualbox , or vmware can do that nicely.
<Walzmyn> ubuntu / kbuntu's website said they were pushing KVM
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: virtualbox is far better for virtualizing XP
<Dr_willis> I not sure what 'kvm' actually is.
<Dr_willis> !info kvm
<ubottu> kvm: Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:16-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 474 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: thats for servers I presume
<Walzmyn> kernal virtualized machine i think, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> isent kvm part of the xen stuff?
<Walzmyn> no, sperate than xen
<Walzmyn> what I read was that ubuntu went with kvm 'cause it was better for desktops than xen
<Dr_willis> or ias kvm that kernel extension that virtual machines can use?
<FroggyTheGreat> Just a quick check, is it fairly easy to dwngrade Firefox back to v2?
<nosrednaekim> FroggyTheGreat: install firefox-2
<Walzmyn> FroggyTheGreat, they install beside each other, you can have both
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok
<Dr_willis> be sure you have firefox closed when installing 2. or it can confuse things.
<Walzmyn> ok, so i needa get virtualbox you say - i'm not familiar with it, is it in repos or do i have to snag it somewhere else?
<Dr_willis> if you are downgrading to just get all your extensions to work.. there is a extension for FF3 that lets it run all the FF2 extensions.. ( with some risk)
<Hrontore> Hmm,
<Hrontore> Help, I can't update my distro.  The package manager says that the data base is being used by adept or some other program.
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | Hrontore
<ubottu> Hrontore: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dbglt> hi folks, is there any reason why the hard drive in my laptop would show up as /dev/sda instead of hda?
<Walzmyn> dbglt, it's not falling out is it?  :)
<robotgeek> hmm, anyone has an idea of why my keyboard shortcuts don't work after disabling compiz (desktop-effects?))
<dbglt> seems to have an impact on me using hdparm settings on it
<dbglt> Walzmyn: been the same harddrive since I got the laptop, I'd say not :P
<Dr_willis> dbglt,  thats now MANY if not most ide drives show up now a days
<sparr> goddamned BNETD is installed brokenly on my system and causing my dist-upgrade to fail
<sparr> GAH
<Dr_willis> the changes to the ide subsystem are making  most of the ide drives on my systems  show up as sd##
<dbglt> Dr_willis: ohhh ok
<robotgeek> sparr: ppc user?
<dbglt> Dr_willis: any reason why then changing the hdparm settings would fail?
<sparr> ive been trying to dist-upgrade to hardy for a week now
<sparr> robotgeek: no
<Dr_willis> in theory you shouldent need to mess with the hdparm stuff any more. (at least thats the theory)
<dbglt> Dr_willis: ohhh.
<man05> Do other people upgrading to 8.04 got problems with systemsettings? It seems there is a bug in bugs.kde, in which the same backtrace, but it is for upgrading to the previous version (with kde 3.5.9)
<Walzmyn> dbglt, i just went and looked, mine is the same way
<dbglt> Dr_willis: I've found my disk performance seems to have detoirated. I figured it was due to a failure to set hdparm settings
<juan13> hi, anybody who can help with a grub problem
<Walzmyn> speaking of how drives show up, is there a way to get dolphin to label a drive as hda or sda or whatever instead of by it's size?
<Dr_willis> dbglt,  its possible. Im not sure of the proper way to tweak the settings with the new  changes.
<feijo> hi
<Dr_willis> Walzmyn,  You could set their disk Labels. That might do it.
<Dr_willis> that would show them as their name.
<feijo> I upgraded my memory last night from 1 gb to 3 gb, can I disable my swap partition?
<Walzmyn> Dr_willis, individually you mean?
<Dr_willis> feijo,  i wouldent suggest that.
<feijo> 1,3 gb my swap
<Hrontore> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> Hrontore: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<Dr_willis> feijo,  you proberly dont need that much swap.  but its not hurting anything.
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: What does ! mean?
<sparr> does kde have a ftp app like gftp?
<feijo> kubuntu set that value automatcly, can I reduce is to 512mb?
<Dr_willis> sparr,  konqueror can do ftp:// type addresses
<feijo> sparr, install filezilla
<feijo> I love it
<Dr_willis> or was it ftp:\\\
<sparr> i prefer gftp to filezilla
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: and why did that command start a poker network server?
<sparr> Dr_willis: do i need to elaborate on "like gftp"?
<man05> sparr: kftpgrabber
<feijo> lol
<feijo> so, its ok to reduce my swap partition to 512? just gpart it?
<Dr_willis> sparr,  i have no idea how gftp differ.., search the package manager for ftp clients and have a blast.. you COULD just install gftp if you want to.
<sparr> i have gftp installed
<sparr> id like something that integrates with kde better.  like drag/drop file support, etc
<feijo> filezilla...
<nosrednaekim> sparr: try ftp:/ from konquror
<Walzmyn> filezilla is what the other ftp's wanna be when they grow up
<feijo> that works too
<sparr> nosrednaekim: do i need to elaborate on "like gftp"?
<feijo> good one Walzmyn
<nosrednaekim> sparr: I don't even know what that is :P
<sparr> nosrednaekim: a typical ftp client
<Dr_willis> actually YES you do need to elaborage on 'like gftp' since we dont knwo what part of gftp you want.
<feijo> if you have a question, dont be arrogant
<robotgeek> ^^
<feijo> only how answer has that liberty, lol
<Dr_willis> if you want gftp install it...
<man05> sparr: kftpgrabber supports drag/drop from the system.. and it's 'typical'
<sparr> like gftp/cuteftp/filezilla/[every other not-a-file-browser-like-konqueror-and-explorer]
<robotgeek> sparr: install qt-curve theme, and it integrates
<BluesKaj> Hrontore, the cmnd is supposed to be entered in the Konsole/terminal shell , not your browser
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<sparr> robotgeek: i dont care how it looks
<sparr> konqueror can't respect connection limits, so it's out
<feijo> kterminal, ftp command, lol
<Jucato> connection limits?
<feijo> can I install beryl on kubuntu 8?
<Jucato> feijo: you'll want compiz/compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> feijo,  compiz-fusion has replaced beryl.
<Jucato> but yes
<man05> sparr: kftpgrabberalso  supports limits!
<feijo> I have installed compiz, but it does not have some stuff I saw on youtube with beryl
<Jucato> oh, krusader probably does as well
<man05> sparr: kftpgrabber also  supports limits! *space missing
<Dr_willis> !compiz | feijo
<ubottu> feijo: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> feijo: grab the compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jucato> feijo: beryl no longer exists as beryl
<sparr> Jucato: ftp servers that you can only connect to N times at once (N being 1-3 in most cases i encounter)
<Jucato> feijo: beryl is no part of compiz, as compiz-fusion
<feijo> ok, opening adept
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: I've tried entering the command in the terminal (first thing I did) then tried the run dialog.
<vbgunz> can someone go this address in Konqueror on the latest hardy and tell me if it crashes your browser http://reddit.com/goto?rss=true&id=t3_6hl6o
<vbgunz> I think that particular page is crashing Konqueror
<vbgunz> yup, it is killing my konqueror :(
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: konq4 or 3?
<feijo> sometimes an error causes all my programs to lost border and header! wierd
<robotgeek> or System->Desktop Effects works also
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: It returns error command not found for both " !adeptfix" and "adeptfix:
<feijo> like now, I cant maximize, move, ...
<vbgunz> konqueror 3
<sparr> Jucato: konqueror wants to open more and more connections
<feijo> Im using compiz config manager, thanks!
<Jucato> sparr: hm.. yeah, I've heard something about that before
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: works in konq4
<vbgunz> trying firefox
<feijo> rotate cube! nice, lol
<feijo> now how to use it? time to click on that link someone posted
<vbgunz> works in firefox but kills konqueror
<BluesKaj> Hrontore, have you checked to amke sure adept /synaptic isn't open or that apt isn't installing an app, and this is the cmnd that should be entered in the terminal , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vbgunz> http://reddit.com/goto?rss=true&id=t3_6hl6o kills my konqueror 3, does it kill yours?
<BluesKaj> not adeprfix
<vbgunz> I got to go. found this right before bed :/
<feijo> compiz working!
<feijo> how to rotate?
<Dr_willis> !cube | feijo
<ubottu> feijo: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<feijo> ok ubottu
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, yes it crashes konq on my setup too
<feijo> just found by myself, middle button
<nosrednaekim> feijo: ctrl+alt+left button+drag works too
<jonfhancock> hmm  that link doesn't affect konq for me.  it doesn't load quite right, but konq still works fine
<jonfhancock> erm nvm.  didn't read far enough back.  still using gutsy
<Dr_willis> http://reddit.com/goto?rss=true&id=t3_6hl6o  Killed Konqueror here when i scrolled down to the bottom of th4 page
<feijo> but I have only 2 workareas, damn
<Jucato> feijo: you'll have to ask in #compiz-fusion how to increase that. doing it the KDE way doesn't seem to work
<Dr_willis> actually the page loads.. i see it.. then it crashes
<Jucato> (oh, and we call it virtual desktops in KDE, workspaces in GNOME, and viewports in Compiz)
<Jucato> :D
<Dr_willis> we need more names for the same thing!
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: what is poker-network server and why is that when I run that command that a diolog pops up and askes me "Do you want to configure and run the poker-network server?"
<gkffjcs> I was messing around with kbfx, and now kicker won't start, dose anyone know where the kicker rc files are, so I can remove kbfx, and then restart kicker?
<Dr_willis> feijo,  yoyu must make 4 virtual desktop./viewports using the ccsm tool. general tab. to have a actual cube.. and thats all i know..I find the cube useless.
<Jucato> gkffjcs: what happens when you try to run "kicker" from the command line (Konsole)?
<feijo> I like cube hehe
<Jucato> gkffjcs: but config files are in ~/.kde/share/config/
<Dr_willis> the cube has to be one of the most useless features of compiz.. :)  Even firewriting has some uses :P
<gkffjcs> I tried it from terminal and I get a whole bunch of output about kicker: KBFX plugin lib is: /usr/lib/ about ten times and then
<gkffjcs> kicker: crashHandler called
<gkffjcs> KCrash: Application 'kicker' crashing...
<BluesKaj> Hrontore, where are you entering the commands ?
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: Shell-Konsol
<Jucato> tsk tsk.. silly kbfx :)
<jonfhancock> I use the cube on a daily basis.
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: I tried to do it in a run and selected run in a terminal window to, just copied and paste from the chat.
<jonfhancock> I find it quite useful
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: In addition to running it in the Shell-Konsole window.
<Hrontore> Bl\
<Hrontore> BluesKaj:
<Hrontore> shoot
<Walzmyn> I like the cube. it and the expose` thing are all I want from compiz
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: both want to mess with a python-poker-network, poker-web, or python-poker2d.
<BluesKaj> Hrontore, I have no idea why you are launching a poker-network configure ...never heard odf such a thing happening before ...almost looks like you are running windows and have a hijack app on your system
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: Suxs
<gkffjcs> If I remove the entry for kbfx will I need to renumber all the other entries?
<Jucato> that I don't know :/
<gkffjcs> we'll see in a minute
<gkffjcs> appearantly not, It worked fine, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hrontore, try this in the konsole , sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: I notice in the process table that a "python" process is running, it won't let me kill it. Does this have anything to do with my current problem?
<BluesKaj> could have , not sure ...what python process is it ?
<robotgeek> i think adept is written in c++, not sure
<o0Chris0o> hell most of linux is c++
<feijo> whats signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<sparr> how can i switch from mythbuntu to ubuntu or kubuntu splash screens?
<Jucato> o0Chris0o: it isn't
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: lastgmsubmitd and just python
<feijo> that cube is amazing!!
<Jucato> robotgeek: it is
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: it won't let me kill either.
<Jucato> sparr: the bootsplash screen (the one after grub and before login?)
<Odd-rationale> sparr: install the usplash-theme-ubuntu
<sparr> Jucato: also the shutdown screen
<Jucato> !usplash | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Walzmyn> How do i set my wireless system to just connect (remember password) without me having to type KDEwallet's PW everytime?
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: no such luck, running sudo dpkg --configure -a does the same thing.
<Jucato> robotgeek: adept -> mostly C++ (I think Adept Installer might have bits of Python... not sure)
<BluesKaj> Hrontore, sorry , I'm stumped
<Jucato> o0Chris0o: Linux kernel = C. GNU utilities = C. HAL (I think) = C. and more :)
<Odd-rationale> Be kool to have a package manager using kommander.... ;)
<sparr> Jucato: is it a bad thing if that update-initramfs happened at the exact same time as dpkg installing linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic and running update-initramfs ?
<robotgeek> Odd-rationale: i believe konqueror dose have a "midnight commander profile"
<Jucato> sparr: might be.. not really sure
<Jucato> robotgeek: kommander is different :)
<Jucato> !info kommander | robotgeek
<ubottu> robotgeek: kommander: visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3800 kB
<Jucato> :D
<sparr> Walzmyn: edit your kde wallet to have no password
<robotgeek> ah sorry
<Jucato> !helpersnack | robotgeek
<ubottu> robotgeek: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sparr> Walzmyn: the next version of knetworkmanager will probably not use kwallet
<robotgeek> heh. thanks for ze tip.
<spykedtomato> hi there - just upgraded to hardy (kde3) - my internal hard drives aren't mounted as they should be, one of them isn't showing me it's directories... can anyone help?
<Walzmyn> sparr I was wanting to set it up so that if my wife logged on her account it would connect
<sparr> Walzmyn: then remove the password from her wallet
<Walzmyn> sparr but then the wirelss config thing is going to want the router password isn't it?
<sparr> no
<sparr> the router password will still be in the wallet
<rod> BluesKaj: Thnx for the help, from hrontore.
<sparr> but the wallet will not have its own required-to-open password
<sparr> a passwordless wallet is probably a good default for normal users
<Walzmyn> sparr, ok, thankya
<Walzmyn> yeah, this is the only thing stored in it
<Walzmyn> and i think it's a bit dumb to store this in it
<sparr> the wallet concept is sound
<sparr> apple does the same thing...  except apple's password store never has its own password
<spykedtomato> hi there - just upgraded to hardy (kde3) - my internal hard drives aren't mounted as they should be, one of them isn't showing me it's directories... can anyone help?
<spykedtomato> I think the problem MAY be in my fstab but I'm not sure
<sparr> spykedtomato: make sure your upgrade completed, if it didnt then you might not have HAL, which means uuid mounts wont work
<dbglt> sparr: ah wow, didn't know you could that re: wallet manager
<dbglt> much much better now :)
<jhironsel> una persona que hable español
<spykedtomato> sparr - that's the problem, in my fstab the drives in question don't have a uuid...
<sparr> dbglt: it really really should be explained on the first "set your wallet password" dialog
<spykedtomato> sparr - not sure how to change that
<Odd-rationale> !es | jhironsel
<ubottu> jhironsel: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sparr> thats probably the problem
<sparr> im guessing your drive letters changed
<sparr> i dont remember how to find the uuid for a drive  :(
<sparr> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sparr> but i do know how to throw random keywords at the bot  :)
<spykedtomato> lol
<spykedtomato> and how to i reload fstab without rebooting?
<spykedtomato> or do i have to reboot?
<BluesKaj> rod , sorry i couldn't do more .,..there are more knowledgeable ppl here , but hought Hrontore's problem was more easily solved
<sparr> sudo mount -a
<spykedtomato> k, thanks sparr
<sparr> that will re-read fstab for 'auto' mounts
<jhironsel> thank
<spykedtomato> sparr: the command sudo blkid isn't giving me the uuid's for all the drives??
<sparr> that is not good  :(
<sparr> and its out of my league now
<spykedtomato> sparr: it's giving me for /dev/sdb but not /dev/hdb
<spykedtomato> grrr
<sparr> are you sure you HAVE a /dev/hdb ?
<spykedtomato> yeah
<feijo> where can I insert new services to be executed when I turn my computer on?
<spykedtomato> it's listed in my fstab and it's mounted right now :)
<feijo> like lamp
<sparr> what does "sudo fdisk -l" say about it?
<Odd-rationale> spykedtomato: try "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<spykedtomato> *blink*
<sparr> feijo: the startup scripts go in /etc/init.d and links to them go in /etc/rc#.d depending on what runlevels you want them to start in.
<spykedtomato> hda isn't listed
<sparr> feijo: the names of the links have particular syntax requirements that i cant remember
<spykedtomato> now i'm confused
<spykedtomato> i know i have two hard drives, but only sdb is listed?
<feijo> to start lamp, I use /opt/lamp/lamp start
<feijo> how can I create a link with param?
<feijo> link to file with param, I mean
<feijo> sudo ln -s /opt/lamp/lamp start show an error
<sparr> id suggest putting "/opt/lamp/lamp start" in /etc/init.d/lamp.sh and linking that as /etc/rc2.d/lamp
<feijo> k
<spykedtomato> is there a command to tell me what's mounted where right now?
<feijo> mount
<nowimproved> it is asking for a media change near the end of the install process during the grub install part
<feijo> lol
<nowimproved> and wont let me do anything
<nowimproved> any ideas?
<spykedtomato> doh lol
<spykedtomato> oh.... NOW I think I'm understanding the problem
<spykedtomato> kubuntu is not even seeing my second hard drive
<spykedtomato> this is bad
<spykedtomato> anyone able to help is more than welcome :D
<sparr> ctrl-plus and ctrl-minus in firefox 3 do zoom instead of text size change, what are the new hotkeys for text size change?
<feijo> lamp.sh need chmod 777?
<sparr> chmod a+x i think
<nowimproved> anyone understand this?
<bolosi> I have a couple of questions
<feijo> shut
<bolosi> I loaded in the new 8.04. What is the meta key?
<Jucato> usually the Win key
<Distro^Junkie> wow servers are really slow tonight for getting anything
<bolosi> I also wanted the windows to become translucent when i used the mouse wheel but can not find the function
<bolosi> anyone know how to do this?
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, the Canadian servers have been extemely slow for weeks ...I switched to the US repos
<Distro^Junkie> guess I'll need to do hat as well thanx BluesKaj
<Distro^Junkie> THAT*
<wmoxam> konq4 is pretty nice
<Distro^Junkie> BluesKaj: you got a fast way of switching ?
<yoyoma> is KDE4 a ... 'young' product?
<bolosi> just came out
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: about 5 months
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, delete the text in your sources.list and I'll post mine on pastebin ...hang on
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<yoyoma> it's given me some trouble... i guess i should just wait and let it grow up some more before i judge it though
<nosrednaekim> Distro^Junkie: or you can go adept->manage repositories
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: 4.1 is coming out in july
<yoyoma> do you think font sizes will be better in 4.1?
<Feijo_BR> how to set a ntfs avaiable to regular user? need to mount it in what config file?
<ddahl> I know I had a difficult time if I accidentally removed a panel... took a while to get it back in KDE4
<nosrednaekim> Feijo_BR: use the systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions manager
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, http://www.pastebin.ca/1002491
<johntramp> hey.  how usable is the kde4 release?  is it stable enough for every day use, or should I stick to kde 3 for now?
<Feijo_BR> I'm using kubuntu
<Distro^Junkie> thanx BluesKaj
<Feijo_BR> ops, kubuntu chanel, duh
<ddahl> I just upgrade to Kubuntu 8.04
<Feijo_BR> found
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, copy and paste the text from the bottom text space
<Feijo_BR> that easy???????
<mrmonkeyman> Hi all
<snoopy2556> how to support rmvb files  for Dragon Player??? Thanks
<Jucato> snoopy2556: #kubuntu-kde4 please. thanks
<Feijo_BR> its safe to set thunderbird to store accounts to ntfs?
<snoopy2556> Jucato: Thanks
<mrmonkeyman> have quick question, I mount a hard drive into a folder I created in media but I do not get all the free space
<Jucato> snoopy2556: you're welcome. thanks
<Jucato> :)
<johntramp> ?
<mrmonkeyman> I only have the free space that I have in my / folder
<johntramp> is anyone here using kde4
<mrmonkeyman> I am
<nosrednaekim> johntramp: #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> maybe some. but most are in #kubuntu-kde4
<johntramp> oh, i didnt know.
<johntramp> oh i see its in the topic
<mrmonkeyman> can anyone help me with my mounting problem?
<mrmonkeyman> I used parted to format the hard drive but do not have all the space available
<Feijo_BR> how can reduce password size demands?
<Feijo_BR> I try set small password for my girlfriend, but the system ignores, and request her to set a long password
<yoyoma> Jucato: the gdm setting you gave me earlier worked great
<yoyoma> thanks
<Jucato> you're welcome
<nosrednaekim> Feijo_BR: try "passwd username"
<Feijo_BR> yeah nosrednaekim, thanks
<yoyoma> i'm slowly building up the perfect husband/wife machine.  KDE3 for her to be similar to the XP she knows, and XFCE for me to be lightweight like I use at work.  moohoohahaha.
<Feijo_BR> enought for today... I'll be back tomorrow to bother you guys again :)
<Feijo_BR> 23h30 here, time to sleep
<nosrednaekim> later Feijo_BR
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  ya know... I keep reading your nickname as "nose redneck IM"
<ddahl>  indent
<Feijo_BR> good night
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  I mean I know what it means, your nick
<nosrednaekim> Roey: haha, yeah... everyone calls me a redneck ;)
<nosrednaekim> which I kinda am...but thats merely a coincidence
<Roey> ;)
<o0Chris0o> how can I get emeraled theme manager working?
<nosrednaekim> o0Chris0o: it comes with emerald.... just start it up
<Distro^Junkie> man thanx alot BluesKaj big difference in speed to the us servers
<nosrednaekim> US roKs ;)
<Distro^Junkie> specially being on a 12 meg line
<o0Chris0o> I have, and clicked on a theme
<o0Chris0o> nothing happens lol
<BluesKaj> yup, the sherbrookeU and other servers here getting throttled
<nosrednaekim> o0Chris0o: restart emerald.... "emerald --replace"
<o0Chris0o> k
<o0Chris0o> that worked
<nosrednaekim> yeah... somtimes it requires that... not sure why
<riefzu> help: my flasdisk has superblock by my bos
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, there just aren't enuff /.ca servers for the number of debian based distros being used here
<riefzu> hom to opened it
<riefzu> *how
<nosrednaekim> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<o0Chris0o> alright thats much better!
<o0Chris0o> so where can emeraled themes be found?
<o0Chris0o> downloadable
<o0Chris0o> kdelook site?
<nosrednaekim> yep... kde-look
<o0Chris0o> !kde look
<ubottu> Factoid kde look not found
<o0Chris0o> .com?
<nosrednaekim> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<o0Chris0o> heh
<o0Chris0o> that works o.0
<nosrednaekim> yeppers
<smee> hi
<smee> i'm looking for help connecting to my wireless network
<smee> can anyone help?
<CYREX> hellohehello
<o0Chris0o> smee
<o0Chris0o> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CYREX> thank god!!
<CYREX> thanks ubottu
<o0Chris0o> heh
<o0Chris0o> see I am able to help a few in here
<o0Chris0o> I'll try my best
<reginatto> looking to my dmesg after a freesh instalation of kubuntu remix-kde4 the message: "Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods" is displayed. Does anyone knows how do I update it? Or the correct resolution?
<FroggyTheGreat> wipe/reinstall worked out fine
<FroggyTheGreat> Now is it Firefox-2 that's the latest stable version?
<o0Chris0o> yes, 3.0 beta 5 is the beta
<FroggyTheGreat> And if i install Firefox-2 that won't break the update-checker?
<o0Chris0o> I'm not sure
<connor> can someone help me get my 3d desktop cube to work?
<ti> hi.. i need help
<FroggyTheGreat> Whatis?
<connor> hey froggy
<connor> could you help me out?
<FroggyTheGreat> Depends.
<smee> thanks o0Chris0o, but i tried following the ndiswrapper thing, and i just got confused
<connor> i need help getting my 3d desktop cube to work
<connor> =/
<ti> my sound cannot hear on kubuntu 8.04
<o0Chris0o> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<BluesKaj> FroggyTheGreat, the adept notifier will become annoying anouncing updates
<FroggyTheGreat> Oh.
<o0Chris0o> smee, not sure about it really,  try asking in here, I just tried to help pointing to some docs
<FroggyTheGreat> How...nice of it.
<Agent_bob> you can turn it off
<smee> ok...thanks for the help
<o0Chris0o> np
<gene> indonesian please...
<o0Chris0o> !indonesian
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Agent_bob> smee i've never played with a wireless network.   i still use string and tin cans to communicate.
<Jsn0327> does anyone know if there is a resolution for the root access problem with kbuntu 8.04?
<FroggyTheGreat> Add your hostname to your hostfile perhaps?
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Agent_bob> Jsn0327 which root access problem ?
<Jsn0327> when i try to do anything with root, it doesn't work.  In terminal, when i type sudo it says "sudo: unable to resolve host JSN-DSKTP", when i try to access anything with root access in the system settings, it doesn't work either
<smee> Agent_bob, maybe i should look into that...wireless linux is starting to seem like a myth
 * Agent_bob stands a concrete block under Jucato's chair, to replace the missing leg.
<Agent_bob> smee that's what they are trying to do with all the propriatary (krap) hardware.  yes.
<FroggyTheGreat> Jsn0327 - Drop to recovery mode and enter your hostname into /etc/hosts if it isn't already.
<FroggyTheGreat> That should solve your "cannot resolve host" sudo problem.
<Jsn0327> it's already there. and in /etc/hostnames
<FroggyTheGreat> Um.
 * FroggyTheGreat doesn't know, then./
<Agent_bob> Jsn0327 as 127.0.0.1 ?
<jhutchins> check what hostname is in the sudoers file.
<Jsn0327> this is my /etc/hosts
<Jsn0327> 127.0.1.1 JSN-DSKTP
<Agent_bob> not .1.1
<Agent_bob> .0.1
<Agent_bob>               ^
<jhutchins> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<jhutchins> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Agent_bob> 127.0.0.1 localhost jsn_dsktp
<Jsn0327> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why knetworkmanager's system tray icon suddenly just dissapears but continues working?
<Jsn0327> is what i have
<Jsn0327> ok i'll try to add that
<Agent_bob> it's case snesitive. but i'm lazy.
<FaceOfBoe> hello
<jhutchins> He can also boot to rescue mode and unlock the root account.
<FaceOfBoe> gotta lil prob....has any1 else had their system freeze @ shutdown after getting the compiz stuff going?
<Agent_bob> ummm you said the bad word jhutchins...
<Agent_bob> shame shame.
<Agent_bob> :)
<jhutchins> FaceOfBoe: No, but that's not surprizing.
 * genii flogs jhutchins with a soggy kleenex
<jhutchins> I thought there used to be a botfaq about fixing a locked sudo system...
<FaceOfBoe> any1 got any ideas on how 2 fiX?
<jhutchins> FaceOfBoe: power button?  Yank cord?
<FaceOfBoe> LoL
<jhutchins> By the way, the Face of Beau is Captain Jack.
<FaceOfBoe> *YaY* U caught the ref 2 Dr Who
<Agent_bob> !yahoo
<ubottu> Factoid yahoo not found
<o0Chris0o> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<o0Chris0o> :)
<Agent_bob> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Jsn0327> I logged into recovery shell and added to my /etc/hosts file but i am still getting the same error
<Jsn0327> this is what i have now
<Jsn0327> 127.0.0.1 localhost JSN-DSKTP
<Jsn0327> 127.0.1.1 JSN-DSKTP
<Jsn0327> did i do something wrong?
<jhutchins> Jsn0327: What's in /etc/sudoers?
<Jsn0327> permission denied to read that file
<jhutchins> Jsn0327: in recovery mode?
<jhutchins> ah, single system.  Makes it a bit tougher.
<Jsn0327> what do you mean single system?
<Agent_bob> sudo -V
<jhutchins> Jsn0327: I mean you're chatting with the same system you're tring to fix, right?
<Jsn0327> Sudo version 1.6.9p10
<jhutchins> !fixsudo
<ubottu> Factoid fixsudo not found
<jhutchins> !sudofix
<ubottu> Factoid sudofix not found
<jhutchins> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jsn0327> Yeah but i can loginto terminal and chat on my tablet
<genii> jhutchins: I've queried him at length in pm on variations of those and others. No dice yet
<jhutchins> Sorry for the botabuse.  I reallythought there used to be a factoid...
<Agent_bob> Jsn0327 irssi  or bitchx
<jhutchins> Jsn0327: what was the exact error again?
<Jsn0327> sudo: unable to resolve host JSN-DSKTP
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: run IRC as root?  NOW who's saying naughty things?
<Jsn0327> Agent_bob: what are you asking?
<Jsn0327> should i loginto recovery mode and chat with another machine?
<jhutchins> Jsn0327: It would be easier.
<alexbobp> After upgrading my kubuntu, when I try to execute my old bash scripts, I get "/bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied".  But, I can still run them with "bash <script.sh>".  Any ideas?
<Jsn0327> ok
<jhutchins> What caused this in the first place?
<Agent_bob> Jsn0327 not asking, saying you can use  irssi  or  bitchx to chat from a console.   you can use  openvt -s  to open other consoles when you are in single user mode    and the alt+f#  keys to switch between them.    you can also use  su - <username>   to drop from root to a normal user   so you don't irc as root.
<Agent_bob> and i can't even imagine all the holes that telnet as root would open up...
<bibek> my setup is confiugred to use BIOS time as GMT, how to change it?
<bibek> i'd like the BIOS time to be recognized as local time
<Agent_bob> bibek sudo tzconfig
<jhutchins> I suspect that the hyphen may be the problem.
<bibek> Agent_bob: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 30 13:59:53 2008
<bibek> ??
<Jsn032> alright i'm back on antoher machine and in recovery mode
<agm> Dolphin does not show ' view>groupe according to type ' option i am on KDE 3.5.8 and Dolphin 0.9.2
<Agent_bob> jhutchins you may have hit it.  but i think there is another thing that can cause that same error    it's not actually the hosts/hostname but a shell variable   iirc.       anyway i broke a system that way one time.
<Jucato> agm: D3lphin is very limited
<Jucato> D3lphin, the KDE 3 Dolphin
<Jsn032> what am i looking for in the sudoers file?
<agm> but the guide says there should be that optipon
<agm> *option
<bibstha> im not getting autocomplete on aptitude? weird
<Jucato> agm: what guide?
<bibstha> like aptitude inst(TAB) doesnot autocomplete how come?
<Agent_bob> bibek if you be patient it will catch up....   ;/
<jhutchins> bibstha: boot to recovery mode and execute rm -rf /var/run/sudo/*
<bibstha> jhutchins oh? recoverymode = sudo init 1?
<Agent_bob> jhutchins rebooting will clear /var/run/  wont it?   it's in ram...
<jhutchins> !paste | Jsn032
<ubottu> Jsn032: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Paste your sudo file if you can.
<Jucato> (gonna be hard to paste w/o X :P)
<Agent_bob> gpm
<Agent_bob> :)
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: Hm.  Should.
<Jucato> I didn't say "impossible"
<o0Chris0o> kde3 can have widgets?
<Jucato> :P
<jhutchins> Jucato: Huh?  gpm/lynx?
<o0Chris0o> I thought thaat was just for 4
<Agent_bob> Jucato :)
<Jucato> !superkaramba | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Jsn032> I can't since i'm in root terminal mode. but it's only root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Jucato> jhutchins: yeah. but new/normal users? :)
<o0Chris0o> I am there now actualy :)
<agm> i am not able to find it now its shows features of Dolphin in details.
<Jsn032> and %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<o0Chris0o> !joke | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Jucato>  <Jucato> agm: what guide?
<Jsn032> Those are the only 2 lines in sudoers that are not commented out
<agm> i am not able to find it now its shows features of Dolphin in details.
<jhutchins> bibstha: Try sudo -k or sudo -K
<Agent_bob> -K
<Jucato> agm: what guide are you talking about?!?!?
<bibstha> jhutchins ok
<bibstha> :) timestamp problem fixed
<Jsn032> any ideas?
<bibstha> but sudo autocomplete isn't functioning, although i've done sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<agm> yah found it http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/applications.php but its for kde4
<Jucato> agm: notice you're not using KDE4 :)
<Agent_bob> bibstha you have to activate bash_completion    logout/login   should do that.
<agm> yah
<Jucato> dasreech: you dropped your K
<bibstha> Agent_bob: humm, i've restarted already, its still the case, lemme try dpkg-reconfigure once
<Jsn032> does anyone know how to fix my sudo problem?
<Agent_bob> bibstha wait.
<bibstha> Agent_bob: ok
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Be patient, we're getting closer.
<Jsn032> ok
<Agent_bob> bibstha make sure you have a line with  . /etc/bash_completion   in your ~/.bash_bashrc  ro   ~/.profile
<Jsn032> i didn't have thsi problem until i upgraded to kbuntu 8
<Jsn032> this*
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Yeah, it may be a bug.
<Agent_bob> bibstha you can grep for it   grep completion ~/.*
<jhutchins> Jsn032: what does host JSN-DSKTP return?
<Agent_bob> host JSN-DSKTP
<Jsn032> Host JSN-DSKTP not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Agent_bob> host `hostname`        hehhe
<jhutchins> Jsn032: WHere did you set your hostname?
<Jsn032> i set it along time ago in knetworkmanager.  But i uninstalled it and installed wicd along time ago
<Agent_bob> Jsn032 i'm with jhutchins you may have to change your hostname   the dash may be hanging some app out to dry.    it's probably seeing the dash and reading the next letter as a switch
<jhutchins> there are rumors of a bug or problem with sudo being more sensitive about hostnames.
<Jsn032> well it worked with kbuntu 7.10
<bibek_> hi all, i got disconnected
<bibek_> anyways, uncommenting three lines in /etc/bash.bashrc did it :D
<jhutchins> Right, the rumors say it's more sensitive in 8.whatever.
<Jsn032> i should only have to change it in hosts and hostname files right?
<Agent_bob> Jsn032 yes i understand that.    but it's still worth a testrun
<Jsn032> ok
<bibek_> did the final release miss it or was it intentional to disable bash autocomplete?
<Jsn032> changed it and am rebooting
<Agent_bob> bibek_ ah you turned it on system wide.  that will work.
<bibek_> Agent_bob: google to the rescue, was it intentionally disabled in Hardy?
<jhutchins> Jsn032: The other thing to do is to delete that second entry for 127.0.1.1 - I believe that is wrong, and having two addresses could be a problem.
<Agent_bob> bibek_ i hope it was intentional.
<bibek_> aah
<bibek_> cool
<Jsn032> does anyone know if there is a fix for the white scrambled screen that you get when kubuntu is booting up?
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Problem is I'm not positive whereall *buntu stores thehostname.
<bibek_> tough time making everything work perfectly :D
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Un, no, I don't get a white scrambled screen.  At what point?  Probably adding vga=normal to the kernel parameters would fix it.
<Agent_bob> bibek_ heh.    default: the starting point on the very long road to right.
<Jsn032> i get it on boot and shutdown.
<Jsn032> how do i change that setting?
<Ketrel> I'm trying to compile Touchfreeze, but if I use qmake, then it says I'm using too new a version of QT and if I use qmake-qt3, then I get compile errors, can anyone help me with this (provided I pastebin the errors)
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Follow the standard grub procedure, press e to edit the menu, go to the line you want to edit, press e again, and find the line with the kernel parameters, e again, add vga=normal, hit enter, hit b to boot.  If that fixes it, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jsn032> changing my hostname to JSNDSKTP in both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname did not work.  Which ip address are you saying that I do not need in /etc/hosts?
<jhutchins> Ketrel: Sounds like a touchfreeze problem.
<jhutchins> !info touchfreeze
<ubottu> Package touchfreeze does not exist in gutsy
<Agent_bob> Jsn032 temp changes can be done at the boot(grub) prompt.   [esc]  select the os to boot and [e]   select the kernel line and [e]  edit the line and [enter] [b]     or a perm. change can be effectioned by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ketrel> I know it's not in the repos, that is why i'm trying to compile it
<Agent_bob> Jsn032 the  127.0.1.1  was the one he mentioned.
<jhutchins> !find touchfreeze
<ubottu> File touchfreeze found in sh:, apt-file:, not, found
<jhutchins> !find touchfreze
<ubottu> File touchfreze found in sh:, apt-file:, not, found
<jhutchins> broken bot.
<jhutchins> Ketrel: Should be in the kde utilities.
<Agent_bob> it's the tubble t's
<Agent_bob> :)
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Sorry 'bout that, try removing the 127.0.1.1 line.
<jhutchins> Jsn032: You do not need to reboot.
<Jsn032> so remove 127.0.1.1 but leave the other with localhost JSNDSKTP?
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Yes.
<Jsn032> what do you mean i do not need to reboot?
<Ketrel> jhutchins: it's not in the repos at all
<jhutchins> Ketrel: It's not a separate package.
<jhutchins> Ketrel: apt-cache search I think might find it.
<Ketrel> It's not finding it if I search descriptions too?
<Ketrel> nothing in apt-cache search either
<Ketrel> Is there an alternative program or should I just use syndaemon
<Agent_bob> jhutchins if you have the command. you can    grep `which touchfreeze` /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<jhutchins> Ketrel: It's supposed to be a standard kde utility.
<Agent_bob> that will tell you what package installed it
<purpleposeidon> Dear Konversation Devs: I want multiline tabs, kthxbai
<monkeybritches> I'm sure they'll get on that right away
<Agent_bob> might help if you post that in the #konversation channel  ?
<Daisuke_Ido> multiline tabs?
<FaceOfBoe> Can someone help...I've installed ksmoothdock & don't fancy it.  how do I get rid of it?
<purpleposeidon> I might go so far as to suggest that it would be just one line that would be changed, but I doubt it.
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: not exactly running 'buntu here.
<Agent_bob> jhutchins   traitor !
<Daisuke_Ido> use use the tree view (if that's what you're talking about)
<Agent_bob> :)
<purpleposeidon> Daisuke_Ido: Where the tabs go below other ones if they won't fit in one row
<Daisuke_Ido> just*
<Ketrel> Agent_bob: and jhutchins
<Ketrel> andrew@tux-on-skates:~/Downloads/touchfreeze-pre-0.2$ grep `which touchfreeze` /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<Ketrel> andrew@tux-on-skates:~/Downloads/touchfreeze-pre-0.2$ grep touchfreeze /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<Ketrel> andrew@tux-on-skates:~/Downloads/touchfreeze-pre-0.2$
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: Yeah, but they don't mind if I try to help you guys too.
<Ketrel> both blank
<Agent_bob> yeah i was only jesting.
<jhutchins> Bah.  Late here, gotta crash.  good luck all.
<Agent_bob> Ketrel that only means you don't have it installed via dpkg.    i said if you do have the command/app/executable/file
<Ketrel> Agent_bob: oh misread that
<Agent_bob> i'm sure i don't have.  i'm using dapper LTS 6.6  not hardy 8.4
<Ketrel> in the mean time I am using syndaemon :\
<will00> how do i run a .sh file?
<Agent_bob> sh file.sh
<Mimi> :3 What do you guys use to easiliy record audio from any application? (not microphone)
<Mimi> will00:  just drag the file to the terminal? :)
<Jsn032> jhutchins:  Removing the second ip address didn't fix it.  Thanks for your help.  I have to get off of here but i'll be back tomorrow night if you or anyone else can think of anything else that might fix it.
<o0Chris0o> where can I go to download PyQt 3.13 and imagemagiK
<will00> iv tried that, but i get this error "bootinst.sh: 27: Bad substitution"
<jhutchins> Jsn032: I think this may be a reporte bug in the new version.  Daytime in Europe is a good time to try again, and google is your friend.
<Agent_bob> Jsn032 i'll try to remember that "other" issue that can cause that error message.
<jhutchins> !apt o0Chris0o
<ubottu> Factoid apt o0chris0o not found
<jhutchins> !apt | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jsn032> i have googled this problem a lot.  i have read a lot but no solutions
<jhutchins> Obviously need to get to bed.
<Jsn032> Agent_bob: thanks
<jhutchins> Jsn032: Well, there's always the "just nuke sudo" method.
<FaceOfBoe> I'm kind of new to all this.  How do I go about removing ksmoothdock if I don't care for the install? (not showing on the add/remove program option
<Jsn032> what is that?
 * Agent_bob stands up and cheers for jhutchins
<jhutchins> FaceOfBoe: Its probably a configuration option for either kde (kdesu kcontrol) or for ksmoothdock itself - quit it or turn it off.
<Agent_bob> ! yea !
<ubottu> Factoid yea ! not found
<prince_jammys> FaceOfBoe: sudo apt-get remove ksmoothdock
<o0Chris0o> sudo apt remove ksmoothdock ? dunno
<Agent_bob> apt-get ^
<FaceOfBoe> prince_jammys: I've tried that....no luck
<prince_jammys> i'm not showing any package by that name, though
<prince_jammys> FaceOfBoe: how did you install it?
<FaceOfBoe> and it runs @ start up
<FaceOfBoe> download, compile & install
<Agent_bob> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<spykedtomato> hi all - just upgraded to hardy - something's wrong with my video drivers, I can't log into kde without the screen being full of junk, but now I've logged into failsafe and things look fine - i have an ATI card.
<jhutchins> FaceOfBoe: make uninstall & cross your fingers.
<prince_jammys> apparently it's called 'kooldock' now
<jhutchins> FaceOfBoe: If you compile a package, you need to build it into a deb for the package manager to know about it.
<Agent_bob> don't most source dirs have a file with a list of where/what it installed ?
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: Well, you can read the makefile.
<Agent_bob> grep /.*/ makefile
<genii> If "uninstall" is not a section in the Makefile you may want to try make dist-clean
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: there are also build shells that will attempt to capture that info, and if you're smart you capture it to an install log yourself, but most of us are lazy...
<spykedtomato> something's wrong with my video drivers (or...?), I can't log into kde without the screen being full of junk, but now I've logged into failsafe and things look fine - i have an ATI card. Anyone help?
<jhutchins> !repeat | spykedtomato
<ubottu> spykedtomato: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<o0Chris0o> where can I get PyQt 3.13 for kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> jhutchins heh   make install | tee install.list 2> install.errors
<Agent_bob> !info pyqt
<ubottu> Package pyqt does not exist in gutsy
<genii> FaceOfBoe: Instead of the final step in compiling of "sudo make install" look into using "sudo checkinstall" (needs checkinstall package installed). It will build a deb instead which you can use whatever package manager to ..er.. manage.
<Agent_bob> o0Chris0o i doone no
<prince_jammys> !info python-qt3
<ubottu> python-qt3: Qt3 bindings for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.17-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 4806 kB, installed size 21492 kB
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<prince_jammys> apt-cache search yourpackagename
<prince_jammys> and you get matches
<FaceOfBoe> I wish I could get rid of this naff dock  :(
<Agent_bob> genii you are so helpful.
<prince_jammys> FaceOfBoe: you can disable it in the meantime
<Agent_bob> no i'm serious.
<Agent_bob> genii i can never remember checkinstall for some reason.
<FaceOfBoe> how do I disable it when it runs at startup?
<prince_jammys> remove it from the autostart dir
<Jucato> naff dock?
<FaceOfBoe> prince_jammys: how?
<genii> FaceOfBoe: Go to the dir you ran "sudo make install" and run "sudo make clean"  or dist-clean to instruct it to remove any binaries and other files it compiled
<Agent_bob> rm ~/.kde/Autostart/whatever
<genii> Agent_bob: I remember before i knew about checkinstall I was often in the same situation as this fellow :)
<Agent_bob> make clean only deletes the binary files in the source dir   the "build" files
<prince_jammys> FaceOfBoe: you wouldn't be uninstalling it, just removing a command that runs it every time
<Agent_bob> in most makefiles that is ^
<genii> Agent_bob: It may take dist-clean. But one or the other will do it
<Agent_bob> normally you use "make clean" to clean up a source dir for a fresh build or to pack it in a tarball
<Agent_bob> make uninstall   is a common removal tool in the makefile
<genii> Agent_bob: Unfortunately many Makefiles don't have an uninstall section
<Agent_bob> but i haven't played with that much source  really.
<Jucato> (yeah.. stupid Makefiles w/o uninstall...)
<FaceOfBoe> tried <<sudo apt-get remove ksmoothdock>> tried <<sudo apt-get rm ksmoothdock>> tried <<make uninstall ksmoothdock>> it won't go away  :(
<Agent_bob> genii yeah i know.    but unfortunately most people don't read the HOWTO's and README's in the source dir to find out that a lot of them have additional scripts specally provided to simplify build/install/removal
<rootlinuxusr> is there anyway to change the color that shows when I'm selecting objects, like default it's a blue color? ..halp?
<FaceOfBoe> the how-to mentions nothing about removal
<genii> Agent_bob: This is true, the old adage of Read The Fabulous Manual
<FaceOfBoe> I reckon they thought it would be so grand that no one would possibly hate it
<Jucato> FaceOfBoe: you can't apt-get what you installed by compiling
<Jucato> (generally speaking)
<FaceOfBoe> off to try one more thing
<Agent_bob> <<make uninstall ksmoothdock>> <<<   you have to be in the source dir.   the 'build root'   and the last word of that is not needed.     i.e. <<make uninstall>>
<o0Chris0o> anyone familiar with liquid weather super karamba widget?
<o0Chris0o> trying to download it from the website..but..its a .skz file, when its finishes always says corrupt
<o0Chris0o> kate trys topen it
<Agent_bob> superkaramba...   hmm.  i think i have that installed...  not the weather thingy  just the app
<rootlinuxusr> open it in kate save it?
<rootlinuxusr> as the regular SK file type?
<o0Chris0o> well it opens up, but when its down downloading it says the file is corrupted
<o0Chris0o> its like a txt file
<o0Chris0o> what other program can I use to open skz files?
<Agent_bob> .sk is probably an indicator that it's for supper karamba    and the z might mean zipped
<Jucato> o0Chris0o: right-click -> Save As?
<Jucato> or use kget integration with konqueror so it will download properly
<o0Chris0o> ok let me try
<Agent_bob> gnu/linux  systems traditionally ignored all .extentions  and relied entirely upon the file header  to determine the type   over the last five or so years that has changed somewhat,  with the influx of more M$ converts being patreated.
<enterusername> hello everyone
<enterusername> HOw do i find the restricted mp3 and codecs for kubuntu?
<rootlinuxusr> nice un
<enterusername> CAn someone give me some mirrors :)
<rootlinuxusr> automatix?
<Agent_bob> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<prince_jammys> !codecs | EnterUserName
<ubottu> EnterUserName: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Agent_bob> !mp3
<EnterUserName> hows hardy :)
<Jucato> EnterUserName: "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<EnterUserName> i already had some issues cuz NV doesnt work nciely with acceleration
<EnterUserName> on my video card
<EnterUserName> so i had to text install
<EnterUserName> well plus i could haev modified to vesa.anyway
<andrew> I installed Avant-Window-Navigator (from the repositories) and when I try to run it I get this: http://www.pastebin.ca/1002565
<o0Chris0o> actually worked downloading with firefox, wasn't working in konq
<rootlinuxusr> so. I'm doing a fresh install, what should I backup?
<rootlinuxusr>  /etc/fstab/ the ati drivers debs, and /home, and /var/www, but what else?
<Agent_bob> i tried avant back in the nineties
<EnterUserName> what about that mirror
<EnterUserName> isn't there a special mirror mediubuntu
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Agent_bob> EnterUserName what release of ubuntu are you talking ?
<EnterUserName> I'mu sing hardy
<EnterUserName> I Just installed hardy
<o0Chris0o> not working :( this is the link http://www.message.co.nz/~matt-sarah/lwp-14.8.skz
<Agent_bob> EnterUserName umm you shouldn't need medibuntu for mp3 in hardy  but   what do i know.
<EnterUserName> Oh Id ont know agent_bob
<EnterUserName> I'm new to this ubuntu hardy
<EnterUserName> i'm coming from gentoo :)
<EnterUserName> So i'm going to see how ubuntu treats me for a week. I killed my gentoo install and i'd figure id try a different flavour because i have to reinstall any way
<Agent_bob> EnterUserName from what i head you just try to play an mp3 and up jumps the boogy man with a window asking if you want to install the codec and you say 'jup'
<EnterUserName> Agent_bob sounds good. :)
<Agent_bob> hear            ^
<pottytheshitter> whens kde 4.1 come out?
<o0Chris0o> !kde4.1
<ubottu> Factoid kde4.1 not found
<o0Chris0o> august I heard
<rootlinuxusr> lawl
<Agent_bob> EnterUserName if that's not the way it works for you,  just come back and ask our own network guru "jucato"   he know all about it
<robotgeek> Jucat_o rocks :)
<EnterUserName> Agent_bob: Ya.. hm.. Everyone is using ubuntu now
<EnterUserName> i feel like a trender now :)
 * EnterUserName chuckles
<Agent_bob> yeah.   and i probably shouldn't give him such a hard time.    he's too far away to throw rocks at me, if he gets mad...
<Agent_bob> EnterUserName heh.
<EnterUserName> i was using gentoo
<EnterUserName> hah
<EnterUserName> no one uses it.
<Agent_bob> "trender"    heh.
<robotgeek> i have to thank gentoo for my linux introduction.
<rootlinuxusr> knoppix here
<EnterUserName> Im just worried about my video and my special compilations
<rootlinuxusr> well that and phla
<rootlinuxusr> k
<Agent_bob> i have to thank dialup for my never having tried gentoo
<EnterUserName> cuz thats why iwas using gentoo cuz i could choose what i wanted to compile :)
<robotgeek> i could not figure out a long time ago, how to install the damn bootloader (after a day of compiling stuff). yaboot. forced me to read up :)
<EnterUserName> Sometimes the packagers dont compile everything..
<Agent_bob> sw > rh > mdk > ub    i don't jump around much.
<rootlinuxusr> so geek check, I've a cat named Linus, and another Zelda
<EnterUserName> err
<EnterUserName> nope.
<EnterUserName> my dogs name chloe :)
 * Agent_bob has a computer named phideau
<rootlinuxusr> ungodly amounts of penguin plushes, fiancee who installed xubuntu on her own, and a rasterbated Tux image hanging in my room
<andrew> I installed Avant-Window-Navigator (from the repositories) and when I try to run it I get this: http://www.pastebin.ca/1002565
<EnterUserName> Hey does anyone use amarok with mysql
<genii> rootlinuxusr: My penguin is called Ballmer, does that count?
 * EnterUserName has used that .. and finds it good..
<prince_jammys> andrew i don't know, but look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&page=69
 * Agent_bob checks out a canadian pastebin
<rootlinuxusr> ewww... xD
<o0Chris0o> KDE 4.1 Alpha 1 is Out! http://dot.kde.org/1209500572/
<prince_jammys> andrew (that link might be useless, I'm not seeing a solution)
<Agent_bob> andrew is that a 64 bit install ?    and what exactly did you run to get that stack trace ?
<prince_jammys> i think it's just dumped by awn itself
<pottytheshitter> !hans
<ubottu> Factoid hans not found
<pottytheshitter> !reiser
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<pottytheshitter> !hansreiser
<ubottu> Factoid hansreiser not found
<Agent_bob> prince_jammys you mean it pooped it's own britches ?
<Agent_bob> well that would be ugly.
<prince_jammys> heh, i have no idea
<hydrogen> pottytheshitter: please change your nick to something more appropriate.
<prince_jammys> andrew did you try reinstalling it following the guide?
<Agent_bob> it looks like it's writen for gnome anyway
<prince_jammys> i guess he did, since you he says it's from the repos
<prince_jammys> s/you//
<Agent_bob>      ^
<prince_jammys> just practicing my pronouns
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> i you he she it    </seven times fast>
<andrew> prince_jammys: I just used the repos.  I'm going to try compiling it myself next
<purpleposeidon> Interesting... `which notepad` runs notepad if you have wine
<andrew> Agent_bob: 32 bit and I didn't run anything, it came when I tryed running via console
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon the links in your $HOME/.wine/something/notepad.exe
<Agent_bob> andrew the "gnome misnamed console"  or the true linux tty console ?
<prince_jammys> yep, /usr/bin/notepad
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: Usually, `which foo` prints out the location of foo if it's executable, not run it. :P
<prince_jammys> did you do it with backticks or without?
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon but which only searches your $PATH
<purpleposeidon> prince_jammys: Oh, err, right, duh, nvm. Xp
<prince_jammys> hehe
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon wine "could" install it's notepad anyplace and still find it via the symlink in your home.
<prince_jammys> a round-about way of running something `which firefox`
<prince_jammys> $(which firefox) if you want to type an extra char
<mrmonkeyman> I'm trying to format a hard drive with qtparted and even though it says correct size and I format it. Free space is only 10 gb
<Agent_bob> a rounder abouter way   $(basename `which something`)
<dbglt> is there a way to re-setup the multimedia keys of my keyboard in kde4? They worked fine in previous versions of kde (automatically found + used)
<andrew> Agent_bob: konsole
<andrew> Agent_bob: I can't use the tty console due to some bug
<Agent_bob> andrew ok   the reason i asked was that one would be forced to fail (the console tty one) while the other "should" work.
<Agent_bob> andrew that stack dump  is too techy for me.   but i can tell you that it is not normal.   you should file a bug on that.
<Agent_bob> nothing should dump that much data to a terminal just because it fails and aborts
<prince_jammys> andrew you could try the tried and true method of googling "ubuntu|kubuntu avant window navigator" plus some significant chunks of that error message.
<prince_jammys> that's how i came about that (useless) link
<mrmonkeyman> Number  Start   End    Size   File system  Flags
<mrmonkeyman>  1      0.00kB  251GB  251GB  ext3
<dbglt> anyone aware why my multimedia keys which worked fine kde 3.5, now do not work in kde4? Since I upgraded to new version
<purpleposeidon>  Regression?
<Agent_bob> andrew line 7 and 8 are the lines that one would think useful to fixing that.
<zPliskin> anyone kows if its normal that file transfer doesnt work wth kopete?
<andrew> Agent_bob: That's what I'm doing (as it segfaults when I compile it too)
<Agent_bob> it looks like a glibc issue
<Agent_bob> hope it's avaunt's issue with glibc and not a glibc bug
<o0Chris0o> zPliskin: works fine for me, are you through a router? might have to forward your ports
<Agent_bob> the first is confined to the app the second will/can affect everything.
<zPliskin> meh yeah maybe, thanks chris. although with gaim it worked fine :\
<o0Chris0o> probably was usign a different port
<Agent_bob> !WorksForMe
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<zPliskin> now i need to fix ventrilo :(
<o0Chris0o> now that is gay
<o0Chris0o> lmao
<zPliskin> it doesnt detect any mixers
<zPliskin> i don't understand
<o0Chris0o> !dumb
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<zPliskin> everytime i start a song with amarok, it freezes for 10 secs
<andrew> Agent_bob: I may have found the solution
<Agent_bob> ?
<andrew> Agent_bob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avant-window-navigator/+bug/188654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188654 in avant-window-navigator "[hardy] avant-window-navigator don't launch" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andrew> Long story short, I need x11-dbus
<andrew> which isn't listed as a dependency
<Agent_bob> ah ok.
 * Agent_bob wonders why generic dbus is not sufficient
<Agent_bob> and also why that would keep it from launching.
<Agent_bob> that bug is bigger than a missing dependancy.  although adding that package may make it work,  it doesn't explain why a dirrectly called app would fail to start for want of a system bus call
<Agent_bob> umm i think i have seen another app do that if dbus wasn't running...
 * Agent_bob goes to investigate
<Agent_bob> hmm i can't find one that wont...
 * Jucato sekretly plots to have Agent_bob and robotgeek ircnapped
<o0Chris0o> !ircnapped
<ubottu> Factoid ircnapped not found
<o0Chris0o> heh
<o0Chris0o> !kidnapped
<ubottu> Factoid kidnapped not found
<o0Chris0o> !sleep
<ubottu> Factoid sleep not found
<Jucato> !botabuse | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<o0Chris0o> lol
<eddieftw> be careful, Jucato is dangerous
<Agent_bob> o0Chris0o /exec -o sleep 12hours
 * Agent_bob watches chris kill his irc client to get it to respond again.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> sorry
<Agent_bob> it would have woke up in 12 hours
<o0Chris0o> Id idn't do it
<o0Chris0o> I just made ya think I did
<o0Chris0o> :)
<Jucato> Agent_bob: careful now :)
<Agent_bob> Jucato it can't hurt anything.
<Agent_bob> it's just the client taking a nap
<Jucato> yeah.. but not everyone might take the humor lightly :)
<Jucato> (and someone might even do it... O.o)
<Jucato> oh well.. just saying be careful :)
 * Agent_bob hopes some do...
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> ummm it's just h not hours anyway.
 * Agent_bob corrects.
<Agent_bob> o0Chris0o /exec -o sleep 12h
<Agent_bob> now.
<Agent_bob> (:
<o0Chris0o> heh
<o0Chris0o> I take it you had that done before and want to take it out on someone else?
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Agent_bob> no i just made it up.
<Agent_bob> actually i have only had one good "prank" pulled on me.
<o0Chris0o> cool you should test it first :)
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> like that
<o0Chris0o> I've been pranked, and tricked a lot a few times
<Agent_bob> heh.
<o0Chris0o> do it in console
<Agent_bob> i did.
<Agent_bob> i'm in console.
 * Agent_bob is a tty user.
<Agent_bob> pure CLI here mate.
<o0Chris0o> cool
<o0Chris0o> I couldn't do that
<o0Chris0o> to boring
<Agent_bob> why ?
<o0Chris0o> need some eye candy
<Agent_bob> bah.  eyecandy isn't all its painted up to be
<Agent_bob> pun intended
<o0Chris0o> I rather see pictures, graphics..etc...I am a graphic artist, so it tends to help out
<o0Chris0o> btw is gimp comparable to adobe ps?
<eddieftw> eye candy makes you dependent on a gui and worse at knowing what is going on in your system
<o0Chris0o> not entirely
<o0Chris0o> maybe for a few
<eddieftw> ...
<eddieftw> right...
<Agent_bob> for most.
<Agent_bob> foremost ?
<Agent_bob> 4 most
<o0Chris0o> opinnions are always appreciated everywhere :)
<Agent_bob> check the avarage computer user    it's not an openion.  it's a fact.
<Agent_bob> </shrugs>
<hydrogen> wait
<hydrogen> Its now a bad thing to expect a gui?
<hydrogen> oh, I see
<prince_jammys> yes, shame on you
<Agent_bob> hydrogen no one said it was a bad thing.
<hydrogen> my time machine malfunctioned and set me back to 1993 :/
<hydrogen> sent*
<kaminix> Can anyone give a quick command to encode a high quality h264 video file to something not as hq so that I can play it?
<prince_jammys> does it have a gui?
<o0Chris0o> must be M$ owned
<hydrogen> I'll go back to 2008 and things will be sane again
<Agent_bob> hydrogen :)
<Agent_bob> !remux
<ubottu> Factoid remux not found
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> how to ad another spell checking language?
<sysop> hi room
<o0Chris0o> !botabuse | Agent_bob
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<o0Chris0o> there it is
<Agent_bob> noaXess add an i18 for that lang and a language pack for the checking app    ifinnish-large - A large Finnish dictionary for Ispell    for example.
<o0Chris0o> ./msg ubotu Bot
<Agent_bob> /msg ?
<noaXess> Agent_bob: you mean under system settings - regional & language - country/region & language -> languages?
<o0Chris0o> how do I see what cmds are available for the bot?
<Agent_bob> noaXess no.   i mean a package.  you can search the packages for what you need.
<Jucato> noaXess: no. as in aspell-something for that language
<Jucato> (if you're using aspell)
<Agent_bob> !info ifrench
<ubottu> ifrench: The French dictionary for ispell (Hydro-Quebec version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-20 (gutsy), package size 414 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<noaXess> aha..
<noaXess> over adept manager or apt-get
<Greenery> my kubuntu kept losing sound and i did check alsamixer and i see nothing wrong there, everything is set correctly
<Agent_bob> yea
<prince_jammys> !factoids | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<prince_jammys> blah
<DaemonLee> Hey. I got a problem with my laptop.  The touchpad doesn't work, but my USB Logitech Mouse does....Any idea how to fix this?
<o0Chris0o> alrighty
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Agent_bob> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<DaemonLee> Thank you.
<Agent_bob> DaemonLee you may want to reserve until you see if that helps.
<o0Chris0o> oh yeah, hey guys, I have a media dock on my pc that reads all types of cards, also front usb slots, how would I install the driver? download wine and install the exe?
<Agent_bob> ?
<Jucato> that wouldn't work
<Agent_bob> have you tested the front slots to see if they work?
<Agent_bob> and ^ what he said.
<o0Chris0o> nah, I kinda figured they wouldn't because I needed to install drivers when I did a clean install of vista before
<o0Chris0o> thats why I asked :)
<Agent_bob> well try them.
<Agent_bob> don't assume that things wont work.
 * Agent_bob sets ignore on o0Chris0o for that....
<Greenery> can anyone help with my audio problem?
<o0Chris0o> don't work
<Agent_bob> Greenery !i
<Agent_bob> o0Chris0o how did you test it ?
<o0Chris0o> usb flash drive
<DaemonLee> Agent_bob: Kate crashed out.
<DaemonLee> Any idea how that would happen?
<Lynoure> I'm trying to connect an external monitor to my laptop, but not having much success. Could someone help me?
<Agent_bob> DaemonLee ummm trying to save to a file that you can no longer write to?  trying to open something that has binary code in it?  bug in the app?    or my favorite "you upgraded to hardy" ?
<Lynoure> It feels frustrating to have a new external monitor that only works in MS Windows.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure dual-head?  or just use the new display ?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> just tried the latest kubuntu
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I'd prefer to just use the external one when the laptop is attached to it (almost always)
<FuriousGeorge> it doesnt seem to have a driver for my jmicron jmb368 pata controller
<FuriousGeorge> thats the only hard drive i have, am i SOL?
<FuriousGeorge> i havent been able to find a linux distro that supports it
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: but I'll settle for cloning or dualhead or anything that lets me at least use the external monitor.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure ummm reconfigure xorg selecting the new pci:buss address and the monitor type ?    i'm not sure that they didn't mess that up in hardy.  but you can try.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Jucato> anyone know where mesa-utils (or glxinfo) is now?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: reconfigure xorg did not let me say anything about the monitors
<Agent_bob> !dualhead | Lynoure an alternative might be...
<ubottu> Lynoure an alternative might be...: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: assuming  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg was right?
<DaemonLee> Agent_bob: 1st off, Fresh install (I hate upgrading distros), sudo'd to open /etc/apt/sources.list, and my damn sources list better not have any BINs in it!
<Agent_bob> Lynoure the -plow should ask about the bus address.   lshw -C display   or  lspci  should inform you.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure yes.   sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: Would you recommend using framebuffer?
<Agent_bob> DaemonLee eeek.  sudo kate ????     kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agent_bob> Lynoure no
<Agent_bob> absolutely no.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: still, it asked nothing about the monitors
<Agent_bob> Lynoure hmmm i heard that they messed that up.    leave it to ubuntu to "automagic" something to the point of it being worthless.
<o0Chris0o> just wondering, what if you restart the laptop with the monitor plugged in, would that make any difference?
<DaemonLee> r00t@Tux:~$ kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaemonLee> bash: kdesudo: command not found
<DaemonLee> r00t@Tux:~$
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: resulting xorg.conf has less detail than the earlier one. Is more settings stored somewhere else?
<DaemonLee> Agent_bob: That's for you, up there.
<Agent_bob> DaemonLee  gksudo ?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I saw the xkdb thing too, yeah :)
<Agent_bob> Lynoure no.  but some things may just use the defaults.   xorg will default a lot of it's own config if the info is not there.
<DaemonLee> Agent_bob:
<DaemonLee> r00t@Tux:~$ gksudo  kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: so I guess I should test it's default too. brb
<DaemonLee> bash: gksudo: command not found
<DaemonLee> r00t@Tux:~$
<Agent_bob> Lynoure yeah.
<Agent_bob> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<stdin> Darkest: try kdesu
<Agent_bob> DaemonLee what version is that ?
<DaemonLee> *ahem* I fixed it, SOMEONE gave me the wrong sudo command. ;)
<Agent_bob> this one "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<kaminix> Where do I find the crash report for my X which crashed just now?
<DaemonLee> Yeah.
<DaemonLee> It's not that.
<DaemonLee> Drop the 'do' and you got it.
<Agent_bob> kaminix ummm ~/.xsession_error   or something like that.   and /var/log/Xorg*.log
<Agent_bob> DaemonLee you didn't answer what version of ubuntu are you running there ?
<DaemonLee> Oh. 8.04
<DaemonLee> KDE4
<kaminix> Thanks Agent_bob, it's bug report time!
<DaemonLee> AMD64
<Agent_bob> then it should be kdesudo
<DaemonLee> It's not. It's kdesu
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: no change. Logon screen on the external again, then nothing on it and all on laptop screen
<DaemonLee> I shit, you not. It's kdesu.
<Jucato> ahem... language please. thanks
 * Agent_bob likes not to be dookied
<Jucato> kdesu symlinks to kdesudo if kdesudo is installed
<pingveno> Is there a way to activate Python style indenting in Kate in KDE 4?
<DaemonLee> Sorry, Jucato.
<Agent_bob> Jucato didn't hardy default to kdesudo ?
<Jucato> pingveno: nothing in the Settings?
<Agent_bob> Lynoure check the bus address and set it manually
<Jucato> Agent_bob: yes it defaults to kdesudo being installed by default. *but* kdesu is still symlinked to kdesudo. kdesu is still there
<Jucato> (and if kdesudo is uninstalled, kdesu behaves as before)
<pingveno> Tools > Indentation used to have Python in it in KDE 3.
<Jucato> hm.. I don't have kate4 here right now...
<pingveno> Is it time to head over to #kde ?
<Agent_bob> so he had to remove the package to achieve that behaviour ?
<Jucato> pingveno: or #kate... but first check in Settings -> Configure Kate -> Editor -> Editing -> indentation tab or something
<Jucato> pingveno: are you sure you're using kate and not kwrite?
<DaemonLee> So, I had to remove that package somehow, via some magickal way, through my install? ;)
<Jucato> Agent_bob: lemme scroll up first
<Agent_bob> Jucato <DaemonLee> bash: gksudo: command not found
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: set it manually where/how? I don't really know anything about using external monitors on laptop. Do I just make another "Monitor" section or Screen section or both?
<pingveno> It's Kate, unless the task bar has suddenly and mysteriously stopped functioning correctly.
<Agent_bob> err sorry but same with kdesudo
<Jucato> well, gksu/gksudo is a totally different story
<Agent_bob> Lynoure just a sec i'll get an example
<Agent_bob> Jucato ^^
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: ok, thanks :)
<Agent_bob> same error report for kdesudo
<kaminix> Is x crashing out of nowhere a security vulnerability?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: well then kdesudo might have been uninstalled sometime...
<Jucato> dunno when :)
<Agent_bob> Lynoure in the device section with the graphics driver there is a line           Driver          "nv"
<Agent_bob>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<f00f> kaminix: depends on what's causing it to crash :)
<Agent_bob> the busID is where you force it to the other port
<Agent_bob> iirc
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I had that in my original config
<Agent_bob> use   lshw | less
<f00f> kaminix: most of the time it's not a security problem, it's just really annoying :)
<kaminix> Well, there we go anyway. :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/224541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224541 in ubuntu "[Hardy] kbuildsycoca and kdecore seem to have crashed X for no apparent reason?" [Undecided,New]
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: exceps driver was ati and buside PCI:1:0:0
<Agent_bob> Jucato k.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure yes that.   check the   lshw | less
<Agent_bob> "PCI:1:0:0" <<< is address for real agp
<Agent_bob> additional ports should be listed
<f00f> kaminix: hmm.. it's not X's problem
<f00f> your kde libs are broken
<kaminix> f00f: My kde libs are Kubuntus KDE libs. :)
<DaemonLee> Why are updates taking so unbearingly long?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m22d51541
<f00f> looks like it doesn't like your libcrypto, check if you have the latest version of kde and libcrypto installed
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I think that was the part dealing with the gpu.
<f00f> kaminix: forgot to ask, is this hardy or gutsy?
<kaminix> f00f: As I wrote in the bug report title, Hardy :)
<Agent_bob> bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0   and  bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0   so try the other.  see if it doz it.
<f00f> kaminix: fresh install, or upgraded?
<kaminix> Fresh
<f00f> kaminix: if kdecore is broken... hmm.. so kde dosen't even start?
<sigma_1234> is the kde 4.1 alpha going to be packaged for kubuntu?
<kaminix> f00f: It does start
<neshikitargentin> Escriba el texto aquí....shalom!
<neshikitargentin> shalom shalom!!! mi Argenitna!!!
<f00f> I don't see anything wrong in your xconfig... are you using compiz?
<neshikitargentin> shalom!.. se lee?
<Agent_bob> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: so that's PCI:0:01:0 is xorg shorthand, right?
<neshikitargentin> shalom! ani ohevet Israel
<neshikitargentin> ani Argentina Patagonia...
<Agent_bob> yeah.  but i'm thinking that's not it.   i'm thinking you just add a port...     PCI:1:0:1     but i'm totally confused now.   been to long.
<f00f> kaminix: are you using compiz?
<Agent_bob> Lynoure ^
<kaminix> f00f: Nope
<Jucato> !es | neshikitargentin
<ubottu> neshikitargentin: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<neshikitargentin> ANI ARGENTINA PATAGONIA!
<Jucato> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<f00f> kaminix: does this happen frequently?
<Agent_bob> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agent_bob> ohh Jucato beet me to it.
<Agent_bob> sorry.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure ummm you can    lspci -vv | less    and see if there is more than one addrress on that device.
<neshikitargentin> OK UBURRU ESTOY PERDIDA
<Jucato> neshikitargentin: English only
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I'm confused now too. pci@0000:00:01.0 and pci@0000:01:00.0 merge into something?
<o0Chris0o> can you get pc fonts for linux?
<Agent_bob> they are both parts of your graphics card
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: lspci only gives me 01:00.0
<f00f> o0Chris0o: define PC fonts.. like truetype?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: but I guess I could try that with the otherwise automatic config
<Agent_bob> it's so much easier when there is more than one card involved.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure yeah.    and i'll go look some more.  maybe we can get it.
 * Agent_bob doesn't give up easily
<f00f> o0Chris0o: most fonts will work on linux, ttf especially, I think you have to install it in /usr/share/fonts and then run fc-cache -fv though
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: that would be nice. This is the first time in my life I'm wondering if Linux is not ready for office use (as most offices now have laptops with external monitors). It feels weird.
<f00f> anyway.. I g2g bed good night
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: anyway, brb again
<ora> Will kubuntu update its kde4 when  4.04 etc...release?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: this time no login screen on the external monitor, just Check Signal Cable, I guess it's not being sent anything now...
<o0Chris0o> anyone here thats on M$ Winders?
<o0Chris0o> send me ur fonts! lol
<DaemonLee> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Agent_bob> Lynoure ok.    back to what you had and add a section.   http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m7f3a108c
<Lynoure> o0Chris0o: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<Agent_bob> Lynoure i got that from a non-english page  so i can't post the section name.   device should work.
<o0Chris0o> Lynoure: is that M$ fonts?
<o0Chris0o> nvm
<o0Chris0o> mis read the name :-p
<kaminix> Anyone know what the Hardy CDs will look like? Think I'll refrain from getting them from ShipIt myself this time due to not having used my CDs the last time.
<Lynoure> o0Chris0o: see with apt-cache show msttcorefonts  , I assume the very thing you asked for. "lol"
<o0Chris0o> :)
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: just an empty device section like I had before, or something in it? (note, this very Device section I have now gives login screen with the non-automatic config I had before, weirdly)
<Agent_bob> Lynoure    http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m7f3a108c
<tushar> hi
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: these are both LCDs I guess I should change those CRT things to something?
<Lynoure> I'm still wondering about the "new Screen Resolution utility that allows users to dynamically configure the resolution, refresh rate, and rotation of a second monitor. This will be particularly handy for laptop users that connect to a projector or external monitor" that was supposed to come in Hardy
<FuriousGeorge> ii notice the kubuntu livecd comes with kernel sources
<FuriousGeorge> but i cant make menuconfig
<FuriousGeorge> i need to load a module in order to install onto my pata drive
<surplusxmas> My Kubuntu install fails at "Select and install software" and this appears to be common, but I can't find a solution. Kubuntu 8.04, verified the CD wasn't corrupt, Pentium D 3GHz, 1GB RAM, 300GB SATA
<FuriousGeorge> i tried to just 'make' but it failed, which makes me think it wouldnt work anyway
<Agent_bob> Lynoure have you tried  aticonfig --initial=dual-head
<FuriousGeorge> even if i could get the source
<FuriousGeorge> am i going about this the right way?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I don't have aticonfig. Maybe it's for the closed driver?
<Agent_bob> maybe
<FuriousGeorge> actually it has headers
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: if at all possible I'd like to stick to the open one... I'm a bit fond of FLOSS.
<FuriousGeorge> not source, i guess i need to grab kernel sources matching my running kernel, right?
<FuriousGeorge> then try to make the kernel module i need
<Agent_bob> Lynoure heh    Fn+F7
<Agent_bob> Lynoure yeah.  i'm with you on opensource freedom
<Agent_bob> Lynoure ah here is a good source.  far better than what i can do.   http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO#X_Server
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: Fn+F7?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: Do you mean that thingy with external screen? (Fn+F4 on this one) I press it occasionally, have not noticed it affecting much
<Agent_bob> Lynoure it was in an artical about this.  saying that it would flip you from the lcd to the external monitor and back.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure i didn't expect it to actually work.  but just mentioned it anyway.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors   this might help.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: thank you for your help so far. I think I'll have a break and then read those...
<Agent_bob> that seems to only have Xinerama smeered display     you weren't looking for that
<Agent_bob> i'll keep looking.
<o0Chris0o> you guys know that kubuntu 4.1 Alpha 1 is out?
<Agent_bob> Lynoure  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d449f08e7    might be a good work around
<o0Chris0o> oops
<o0Chris0o> I mean KDE :-p
 * Jucato knows of course
<Agent_bob> how would he know ???
<Agent_bob> :)
<o0Chris0o> does it go through alpha, beta then final release?
<Agent_bob> man.   Jucato is so smart.  he knows everything about kde and networking...   :)))
 * Jucato also knows how to kick people from #kubuntu >:)
<ses59_> I messed up the panel on my desktop and would like to reset to default settings How can I do this?
<Jucato> ses59_: KDE 4?
<Jucato> or 3?
<ses59_> kde 4 with plasma
<Agent_bob> >:]
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 please
<ses59_> ok thank you
 * Agent_bob starts chisseling on a certain concrete block...
<biobiazzo> io
<biobiazzo> posso
<biobiazzo> salve
<biobiazzo> desti
<biobiazzo> ci sei
<o0Chris0o> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Firefishe> I am wondering what might be the most optimized file system for debian.  I normally use ext3, but am wondering if another file system might be more efficient.  Where might I find information on this subject?
<Firefishe> kubuntu, rather
<o0Chris0o> !filesystem | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<FuriousGeorge> ive come to realize my best bet for loading this module (for jmb368 pata controller) may be to copy kernel sources to my kubuntu ramdisk, and attempt to build and load the kernel module
<Firefishe> thank you ubottu
<FuriousGeorge> then i assume i will have hdc, which i will be able to install linux on
<FuriousGeorge> does that sound feasible to you guys
<FuriousGeorge> ?
<o0Chris0o> I'm clueless FuriousGeorge. I am fairly new, I wish Ic ould help
<o0Chris0o> it is a hard drvie correct?
<o0Chris0o> drive*
<Agent_bob> Jucato you keep them streight in here.    see you menyana i reccon
<FuriousGeorge> o0Chris0o: its the controller for my hd
<o0Chris0o> oic
<FuriousGeorge> so the result is that i cant see my hd, cuz i dont have the module for the controller, and so i cant install linux
<o0Chris0o> too bad you couldn't use a generice driver
<Firefishe> Is it possible to change an installed distro's filesystem from one to another without reinstalling?
<o0Chris0o> generic
<o0Chris0o> Firefishe: I don't think thats possible, I could be wrong, I think it would screw up the kernal
<o0Chris0o> id ask someone else in here that is more knowledgable tho :)
<Firefishe> I didn't think so, either.
<Firefishe> I"m looking for the most desirable file system for my laptop
<o0Chris0o> I see
<moon`> okay, first time ubuntu user help page directed me here for questions.  I just installed ubuntu and I'm having trouble getting the sound to work
<moon`> where can I find drivers if the manufacturer doesn't have support for themn
<moon`> them rather
<eddieftw> moon`: you're going to have to provide more details
<eddieftw> what kind of computer, audio card, which manufacturer, etc.
<eddieftw> !sound | moon`
<ubottu> moon`: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eddieftw> i assume youve seen that bot output before as well
<moon`> actually no, I've literally been using ubuntu for about fifteen minutes right now
<moon`> no prior linux experience if that matters :p
<eddieftw> :P okay, check that bot page, and see if any of that helps
<NibiruET> Anyone on channel using "Kima" applet?
<moon`> as far as computer home built, audio card is asoundblaster x-fi xtreme pcie... okay I'll do some reading
<Firefishe> moon: how are you liking the penguin?
<moon`> well, first impression was the install was pretty quick and clean, haven't had any problems but I might've screwed up downloading the 64bit version of ubuntu because I don't think there's a lot of support for various programs
<moon`> i.e. flash
<Firefishe> flash is a problem on linux in general
<Firefishe> too bad macromedia won't gpl some code so it--and shockwave--will work on linux
<moon`> other things like that, I could be wrong. Tried using gentoo at first, and that was a royal pain in the ass, I was told it's a bad distro to start out learning on unless you're extremely patient and very dilligent
<moon`> oh
<Firefishe> source based distros can be problematic, especially if you're new
<Firefishe> gotta have fast net, to.o
<Firefishe> too
<moon`> yeah, i've got a quick connection, I'm just not very fluent in any commands from a shell
<Firefishe> I'm thinking of building a Linux-From-Scratch, a/k/a LFS, system one of these days for something to do.
<eddieftw> moon`: if you want to learn, there are lots of places to go. it takes time to learn the shell though
<Firefishe> but starting there and mastering some of the more common commands, and even learning some basic shell scripting, will help you in the long run.
<o0Chris0o> !shell | moon`
<ubottu> moon`: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<moon`> yeah, I'd like to learn the shell so I could start using gentoo on another machine
<eddieftw> menu applications. how cute. katapult is the way to go...
<moon`> one big reason switching from ms to linux was security though
<eddieftw> installing gentoo will teach you a ton about linux real quick
<kristian__> hi
<moon`> hehe, I don't know about the real quick part
<Firefishe> Kubuntu GNU/Linux Joke of the Day:  What did the Dalek (from Doctor Who) say when it's linux system was locking up?  A.  xkill|
<eddieftw> unless you break everything and dont know what to do
<Firefishe> blast
<Firefishe> can't type tonight
<moon`> eddieftw: pretty much my first experience with it
<Firefishe> Kubuntu GNU/Linux Joke of the Day:  What did the Dalek (from Doctor Who) say when it's linux system was locking up?  A.  xkill | xterm(inate)
<moon`> eddieftw: second one went alright because I had someone do the install remotely from the gentoo help channel, then about fifteen minutes later I was at the same spot :)
<moon`> is there a way to scroll the backlog in irssi?
<eddieftw> moon`: page up
<moon`> nm
<eddieftw> in the shell, it is shift+page up
<moon`> aah
<Firefishe> can scrolling be done with BitchX, as well?
<eddieftw> hello kristian__
<surplusxmas> I'm attempting to install Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE4 Remix) on a 3.00GHz Pentium D, 1GB RAM, 300GB SATA with the alternative install CD.  When I reach the installation step called "Select and install software", it hangs for a while at 6% with the message "Please wait...", eventually goes through the steps, but reaches the end with an error that says the specific installation step ("Select and install software") failed.  It then allows 
<surplusxmas> n (quicker this time).  Is this a common problem?  Any suggestions?
<moon`> damn, think I might be sol, no drivers for the card :p
<surplusxmas> Hmm?
<moon`>  [Unsupported] [PCI] Card delivered to developers. Completely new architecture. Creative have supplied a data sheet to developers. Development work has started.
<eddieftw> moon`: yea creative has been terrible about linux drivers
<moon`> boo
<eddieftw> you can try running the windows drivers in linux
<eddieftw> i have no idea about how any of that works though
<eddieftw> and im going to bed
<moon`> hehe, shot down my next questino before it was asked
<moon`> night, thanks for the help
<eddieftw> so best of luck all
<eddieftw> ;p
<CoCaInE> Guys i got 2 parts of rar files, named x_part1.rar and x_part2.rar, how to merge them together ? :>
<Fa> you don't
<CoCaInE> so there's something impossible on linux ;)
<Jucato> usually a multi-part rar file has one .rar file and some .rXX files
<Jucato> and usually, they are "joined" by extracting the .rar file (it will automatically extract and join the rest)
<CoCaInE> ... if it would go so easy i wouldnt ask my friend
<moon`> is there a version of opera that works the latest 64bit version of ubuntu?
<moon`> everything I download from their site says wrong architecture :/
<groundzero> who is aron
<groundzero> who is arto
<groundzero> msg/ astan
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, i'm trying to use compiz with kubuntu 8.04 kde 3 but my window decorations keep flashing in and out of existence, seems to only reliably draw the decorations for the active window, any tips on this, also my windows partiton fails to mount on boot every time taking me away from the nice boot-up screen, also curiouse if there is a way to get gtk apps to look ok in kde 4 yet
<Lynoure> moon`: their page says nothing about amd64
<Pennycook> mike-kubuntu: For the last problem, install gtk-qt-engine-kde4.  As for why your Windows drive won't mount, are you sure your PC was shut down properly the last time you booted into Windows?
<mike-kubuntu> Pennycook, yeah, it was, let me see if i can bring up the actual error, i think it has the drive ID wrong or something
<mike-kubuntu> i really like the new drivers they switched to for my wireless, used to be using bcm43xx, new ones work a ton better and it autoconnects now
<mike-kubuntu> yeah, pretty sure the error of the windows mounting is about a drive identifier, its a really long string like ADBHIE13334BKDILS
<Pennycook> You could always try correcting the UUID manually in your /etc/fstab
<mike-kubuntu> wierd, i'm not sure how tod o that, but i can access the drive via dolphin fine, it appears to be mounted, just says it fails at startup, not sure how to enter the correct uuid, but i see where its written in my fstab
<Pennycook> If you go into /dev/disk/by-uuid and type ls -l, you can see all your disks by UUID
<pushax> hi all.  A question.  Is the AVAHI user profile the guest account?
<pushax> Is is safe to make a GUEST profile and add it tot he AVAHI group?
<pushax> hi all.  A question.  Is the AVAHI user profile the guest account?
<pushax> Is is safe to make a GUEST profile and add it tot he AVAHI group?
<pushax> The avahi is apples bonjour, but why is it the default for samba guest choice.
<moon`> aplay -l list four different devices all as card 0
<moon`> all the same thing ehh?
<pushax> aplay -l
<pushax> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<pushax> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
<pushax>   Subdevices: 1/1
<pushax>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<dan_> Hey. Anyone know how to make the vesa driver use a higher resolution than 640x480?
<moon`> yeah pushax I've got that same readout repeated 4 times though
<dan_> I had 800x600 before, but the dist upgrade deleted it
<dan_> ot something
<pushax> dan_: did you try editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<dan_> pushax: yea.. but I'm not exactly sure how to write though
<pushax> dan_: mayeb there is a backup of your of config file, and of xorg.conf you can strip out the specific resolution details
<pushax> as in write privilege?
<dan_> pushax: hm. I can try.. do I have to restart x-server or the computer?
<pushax> dan_: not until you want the changes to take effect
<dan_> pushax: but is it enough to just restart the x-server?
<pushax> dan_: do you know how to SUDO
<dan_> pushaxyea :P
<dan_> pushax: thx
<goto1> http://rapidshare.com/files/111454070/Nuke.rar.html <---- download Nukes ( Badwidth killers ) :)
<pushax> dan_: sudo kate    then editi the files you need.  then you can restart the gfx
<pushax> dan_: you cna restart the gfx serve by Ctrl Alt Backspace ...
<pushax> dan_: make sure you keep a copy of your original xorg.xconf in case you ened to edit in command line mode.
<dan_> pushax: ok, will try that. thanks
<theveryend> ouch
<kurt> ciao
<kurt> porco dio quanta gente
<sirmike1970md> hi all how do i install themes in kubuntu
<shiesty__> easy node fool
<shiesty__> mode*
<Jucato> !changethemes | sirmike1970md
<ubottu> sirmike1970md: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<luh> re
<luh> can someone please tell me which short cut i have to use, so that i have a verbose bootup, and I can watch the messages?
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, when i boot up since an upgrade to 8.04, it takes me to a text boot up everytime instead of the graphical one even though there are no errors or warnings upon bootup (besides a tip about starting sausld), is there an option i can enable to have a full graphical boot?
<shiesty__> ?
<mike-kubuntu> like after a couple of seconds of normal splash screen boot up, it takes me into ttty1 and shows text boot up
<shiesty__> my splas is messed up
<Bauldrick> is it normal for `npviewer.bin` to use ALOT of cpu usage?
<shiesty__> i tried to add a splash theme think
<inteliwasp> i am trying to use kworldclock on my background, how can i shift the image over so that the sun side is centered?
<end-user> Hey guys, was just curious, is Flash working with Konqueror now, in Hardy?
<flaccid> end-user: it is for me
<wesley__> is there now easy way to add restricted drivers to you kernel
<end-user> flaccid: Ahh, thanks. Yeah, kind of ironic, I suppose. I decided to see what's new in Gnome about a couple weeks before Hardy came out (flash happened to not be working in Konqeror at the time) now here I am in Hardy gnome and Firefox crashes on flash videos about 30 percent of the time
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> wesley__: what kind of restricted drivers?
<wesley__> i dont now just the restricted driver module
<jaredbuck> hey. wondering how to get rid of the popups in kopete, i just want the message notifications turned off, every time i send a message the reply gets shown as a popup.
<wesley__> i compile 2.6.25 kernel but dont know if i am missingen drivers
<flaccid> !info linux-restricted-modules-common | wesley__
<ubottu> wesley__: linux-restricted-modules-common: Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules helper script. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.6-16.30 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 100 kB
<flaccid> !info linux-restricted-modules-generic | wesley__
<ubottu> wesley__: linux-restricted-modules-generic: Restricted Linux modules for generic kernels. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<sa> hey everyone
<sa> I am using GNOME but am used to using kopete. Installed it and it works pretty ok. but some things are not working though. How come?
<ubuntu> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<end-user> sa: What kind of things aren't working right?
<sa> end-user: cant get the menu bar on the top of the man screen window. where all the buddies are listed
<sa> end-user: by the way, everytime somebody messages me a pop-up pops up (haha) how do i get rid of that
<Jucato> menu bar, like the File, Edit, View menus?
<jaredbuck> end-user: I'd like to get rid of those popups like sa is having too.
<end-user> sa, jaredbuck sorry guys I was looking for that at the forums too, I was trying to check if others were having same problems :(
<Jucato> what version of Kopete? and which popups? (there are 2 kinds afaik)
<jaredbuck> Jucato: just the message popups, when someone sends me a message (even if i have their chat window up) it pops up the message they sent me.
<jaredbuck> Jucato: and I'm using 0.50.1.
<emilsedgh> jaredbuck: thats message queue i think.disable it
<jaredbuck> emilsedgh:  thanks, that should fix it, i set it to open messages instantly.
<emilsedgh> Settings->Configure->Message Queue.select 'Open Messages instantly'
<emilsedgh> yeah
<jaredbuck> sa: do what he said :-p
<emilsedgh> i dont like that think too.annoying.
<end-user> thank you
<end-user> :)
<jaredbuck> emilsedgh: definately annoying. all i want to know is when people sign on and off.
<emilsedgh> jaredbuck: instead Kopete's notifications are so nice.
 * emilsedgh loves kopete.
<emilsedgh> but it has bad default settings
<jaredbuck> emilsedgh: it sure does.  but now the problem has been fixed and i won't be pissed at the notifications any more :-p
<sa> jaredbuck: I missed what he said :)
<sa> jaredbuck: was trying to solve the problem
<sa> so what are your plans for the long weekend
<Solv> I've got ubuntu 8.04 final running in a virtualbox, and i want to try kubuntu with kde4.  Would it be easiest to just do: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop...or apt-get install kde4 (or whatever the package name is) or just download the whole iso?
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<SlimeyPete> I imagine those packages will work on their own without kubuntu-desktop installed, but don't quote me ;)
<Solv> ta
<jaredbuck>  sa: just go into  Settings->Configure->Message Queue.select 'Open Messages instantly' and that will turn off those oh-so-annoying popups :)
<sa> jaredbuck: I did that 30 minutes ago but it didnt help!
<jaredbuck> sa: what version of kopete do ya have?
<sa> jaredbuck: under behaviour--general--message handling
<sa> jaredbuck: the latest one for KDE 4.0
<jaredbuck> sa: that's the one i have too - 0.50.1.
<sa> jaredbuck: funny
<asdfe> can anyone access slashdot sourceforge or any site with a ip of 66.35.***.***?
<sa> jaredbuck: but as i am using GNOME i cannot see the menu bar
<SlimeyPete> asdfe: people in othe channels that I am in are commenting that those sites are down
<asdfe> SlimeyPete: seems that all of 66.***.***.*** is being hit with a bot net attack
<Jucato> sa: which menu bar? the one with File Edit Settings?
<jaredbuck> sa: gnome can work funny with kde apps if you don't have the kde packages installed.
<sa> jaredbuck: i dont have them installed
<sa> Jucato: yes, the file edit settings
<Jucato> jaredbuck: hm.. depends on what you are referring to
<Jucato> sa: Ctrl+M
<sa> Jucato: hahaha
<sa> Jucato: thank you
<Jucato> jaredbuck: see? not even a package problem :)
<Jucato> sa: most KDE apps hide their menu bars that way
<sa> jaredbuck: still cannot solve the problem with the popup though
<jaredbuck> sa: we'll figure it out as we go along.
<sa> jaredbuck: let me try restarting kopete
<sa> jaredbuck: no that didnt solve the problem
<sa> :s
<jaredbuck> sa: didn't solve it? guess we have to look harder to find a solution.
<BrunoCavaco> hello every body
<BrunoCavaco> sorry for the inconvenience but i have a problem with Kubuntu 8.04. My desktop name is "Área de Trabalho" and when i try to execute a deb package from there it says that the package dont exist, i have to copy do my Home folder and execute from there. Any body knows what could be the problem? Thanks.
<sa> jared
<sa> jaredbuck: hmm very funny
<jaredbuck> sa: LOL.
<Solv> okay, i got kde-4 installed, but kdm won't log into either gnome or kde....just sits there at the login background wallpaper....i might try changing it back to gdm...problem is, how can i get a konsole in a virtualbox? anybody know?
<sa> jaredbuck: hehe
<Solv> don't worry
<Solv> kdm has a console login option
<BrunoCavaco> anybody have a clue what could be wrong?
<corban> hey i'm having a problem....i can't get my USB mic to work in Kubuntu it works in other distros i'm using ALSA
<BrunoCavaco> corban: what is the problem exactly?
<sa> jaredbuck: NOw I have another problem
<corban> ok...i can get audio out of my speakers 3.5mm jack....my USB mic is detected but unusable like, when i try to use it no sound is recorded
<sa> jaredbuck: My picture is not showing
<sa> Anyone know where i can add a picture to kopete
<sa> figured it out
<sa> :)
<ubuntu__> fuck off
<stdin> erm, what?
<jussio1> hm?
<RurouniJones> Can anyone explain to me how Java is still installed on my system when I removed it using the package manager?
<RurouniJones> If I run java -version I get stuff about sun Java 1.6.0 and openJDK but I removed them using adept manager
<flaccid> maybe thats the default java not usn
<flaccid> sun
<sa> Jucato: Do you know how I can get rid of pop-ups when someone messages me
<ct529> hi!
<Jucato> I believe emilsedgh already answered that above sa
<RurouniJones> Ah right, ok flaccid, how can I get rid of the default java?
<emilsedgh> Settings->Configure->Message Queue.select 'Open Messages instantly'
<emilsedgh> sa: ^
<flaccid> RurouniJones: do you get anything from dpkg -l | grep -i java
<ct529> I am trying to write chinese / pinyin characters in kde. The main language is en, but I have installed chinese as well. I also installed scim /skim. I would like to write some chinese characters inside application using the pinyin characters: you write the standard pronunciation and the system proposes a selection of characters. Is that possible? it is in ms wiruse.
<RurouniJones> S´ok flaccid, I just used the ubuntu package search on the web and I found the packages I need to get rid of.
<RurouniJones> but if I do run that command I get a few things, sun java is listed as rc
<flaccid> generally just purge/remove the relevant java packaes
<sa> emilsedgh: Jucato: I tried that guys way back but it doesnt work
<emilsedgh> sa: go to there, Events tab, uncheck 'show bubble'
<RurouniJones> What is this openJDK stuff anyway? Some OSS implementation of java?
<Lynoure> RurouniJones: http://www.sun.com/software/opensource/java/faq.jsp
<sa> emilsedgh: waiting for a message :)
<emilsedgh> :P
<RurouniJones> Gracias
<Lynoure> RurouniJones: Ole hyvä :)
<RurouniJones> Yeehar, that fixed it
<RurouniJones> Thanks all
<sa> emilsedgh: still popping up :(
<emilsedgh> sa: take a look at another options then...its there
<sa> emilsedgh: Hmm not working
<emilsedgh> sa: read documentation, ask in #kopete.try ;)
<wesley> i build my own working linux kernel
<sa> emilsedgh: thank you .)
<sa> :)
<ct529> I am trying to write chinese / pinyin characters in kde. The main language is en, but I have installed chinese as well. I also installed scim /skim. I would like to write some chinese characters inside application using the pinyin characters: you write the standard pronunciation and the system proposes a selection of characters. Is that possible? it is in ms wiruse.
<Jucato> !cn | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jucato> you might want to try asking in those channels ^^^^
<tgreer> hey. how do you bind a key to right mouse button
<ct529> Jucato: you have to be chinese to ask in those channel. My level of chinese does not go beyond counting fingers on one hand. Not very useful to discuss input methods! :D:D:D:D
<Jucato> oh... no one there understands/speaks English?
<Jucato> I was thinking they could help more when it comes to the input method
<Lynoure> ct529: I'd expect -hk to have many people that speak both
<ct529> Jucato: I thought they were chinese only channels .... will try though ....
<Lynoure> ct529: not sure how outdated this one is, but it looks promising: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<nemes_> buenas
<nemes_> alguien habla español?
<Lynoure> ct529: at least English is the official second language of HongKong :)
<ct529> Lynoure: I also found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SKIM/CJK_Chinese_Japanese_Korean_Input_Method_configuration_using_SKIM_in_Kubuntu_6%2e06_Dapper_Drake?highlight=%28chinese%29
<ct529> Lynoure: but looks completely empty
<Jucato> !es | nemes_
<ubottu> nemes_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nemes_> ok
<nemes_> perdon
<ghostcube> hi folks
<ghostcube> is the naming for the menu classes in kde 3.5.9 still Unknown
<amine27> hay
<ghostcube> anyone an idea if this has changed cause my window matchin gin compiz isnt working for menue ??
<wesley> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<tycale_> My firefox is dead §!§
<tycale_> Can you help me ?
<kristian__> how you define dead tycale_ ?
<tycale_> Don't start
<tycale_> And when I launch firefox in shell, i've got no error
<tycale_> and no window
<kristian__> killall -g firefox -bin
<tycale_> and ?
<kristian__> try this and start again ?
<tycale_> hmm
<tycale_> The same
<ghostcube> tycale_: tried to rename the firefox folder  in home-folder
<ghostcube> and start with new profile
<tycale_> I've already try to reinstall
<tycale_> sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<ghostcube> sure but still the profile would be there
<tycale_> but the same
<tycale_> ok
<ghostcube> if u catched on plug not ccompatible it will cause 3.0 beta5 to crash
<Dragnslcr> tycale_- Firefox 3?
<ct529> tycale_: try ps -ef | grep fire
<ct529> tycale_: and tell us the result of it
<tycale_> mv .mozilla/ .moz/
<tycale_> the same
<ghostcube> hmmm
<tycale_> yes, firefox 3
<ghostcube> can us tartup safe mode
<Dragnslcr> tycale_- do you have the Google toolbar extension installed?
<tycale_> How
<tycale_> I've got a lot of firefox running with ps -ef
<tycale_> wait, paste
<ghostcube> kill all
<tycale_> ok
<ds187> !wochenende
<ubottu> Factoid wochenende not found
<tycale_> I kill all
<ghostcube> onkly one ff per session
<ghostcube> lol
<hume> hi...just upgraded to Kubuntu heron, and now the content of my home folder is shown on the desktop - where do I fix this?
<ghostcube> btw guys i updated from gutsy to hardy nice going with the update tool
<tycale_> Ok
<ghostcube> thx for this btw
<tycale_> I've killed all
<tycale_> But the same
<tycale_> Dragnslcr: No
<ct529> tycale_: use pastebin with the result of ps -ef | grep fire
<tycale_> ok
<ct529> tycale_: good
<ct529> tycale_: start it again
<tycale_> Don't want to start :(
<tycale_> strange, all is killed
<ghostcube> dpkg --purge firefox3 or whatever it is called
<tycale_> I've  .mozilla
<ghostcube> and remove all profiles
<tycale_> I rename it again
<hume> anyone knows how to change what is shown on desktop, to not show home folder?
<ghostcube> puh
<ct529> tycale_: wait for a a couple of minutes. It may be creating new config files. Then do ps -ef | grep -i fire again now
<ghostcube> hmmm guys simple question for compiz-fusion i need window matching by xprop and kde menues are type=unknown anyone knew why this isnt working anymore ?
<ct529> tycale_: move the .mozilla directory (for example to .mozilla.backup)
<tycale_> I've done it already 2 times
<ct529> tycale_: then start it from the command line using "firefox -safe-mode"
<tycale_> When I launch firefix, i make a new one
<tycale_> it*
<ct529> tycale_: then start it from the command line using "firefox -safe-mode"
<tycale_> yep
<tycale_> The same =(
<ct529> tycale_: after tremoving the .mozilla directory
<tycale_> ah ok
<tycale_> Really strange, no ?
<tycale_> don't work :(
<ghostcube> eh ?
<ct529> tycale_: what does it say in the konsole?
<tycale_> doesn't work
<tycale_> Nothing
<tycale_> a black line
<tycale_> tycale@tycale-desktop:~$ firefox -safe-mode
<tycale_> tycale@tycale-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep firefox
<tycale_> tycale   12672  0.0  0.0   3012   760 pts/1    R+   13:34   0:00 grep firefox
<ghostcube> so its not running
<ct529> tycale_: it is not running then
<tycale_> I've a black line between firefox and ps aux
<tycale_> And I stop firefox with C-
<tycale_> And I stop firefox with C-c
<tycale_> I'm going to reinstall it
<ghostcube> dpkg --purge
<ghostcube> should be the cleanest
<ghostcube> then reinstall
<ct529> tycale_: you should wait not stop it with ctrl +c
<tycale_> Yes, but after 5 seconds, it's dead
<ghostcube> or u must type firefox -safe-mode & disown
<tycale_> tycale@tycale-desktop:~$ firefox -safe-mode & disown
<tycale_> [1] 12909
<tycale_> now kill 9 12909 ? :-'
<tycale_> -9*
<ghostcube> isnt firefox running now ?
<tycale_> no =(
<ghostcube> doh !
<tycale_> As you say ...
<tycale_> kill -9 now
<tycale_> hmm
<ghostcube> tycale_: dont know what is causing this trouble
<tycale_> :|
<tycale_> I install firefox-2
<tycale_> Maybe better
<ghostcube> tycale_: are u using compiz ?
<zucco> where is the printer configuration on kde 4 ?
<tycale_> ghostcube: no
<ghostcube> hmmm
<tycale_> :d
<tycale_> firefox-2 works
<tycale_> \o/
<ct529> tycale_: can you uninstall and purge?
<tycale_> firefox-3 sucks then :-'
<tycale_> I'm going to purge firefox-3
<ct529> tycale_: do you have firefox 2 and 3 at the same time?
<ghostcube> tycale_: but this must have a reason
<ghostcube> for me it works fine
<ghostcube> this must be any plugin
<ghostcube> or something
<tycale_> ct529: Actually yes, but it's because i've just install firefox-2
<zucco> where is the printer configuration on kde 4 ?
<tycale_> don't know
<zucco> why conquerror not use proxy, even I try to configure it ?
<zucco> why I can't open network configuration on kde 4 ?
<zucco> kde 4 has a lot of problems, I think it is still in beta release
<tycale_> kde4.1 'll be better
<ghostcube> kde4 is still before beta i think so i tested both and to work with only kde 3.5.9 is stable enough :)
<ct529> ghostcube: if you start it in -safe-mode you exclude all the plug ins
<zucco> tycale_, may be. But it's wrong to publish a software as stable with a lot of problems. I'm not a beta user
<ghostcube> ct529: i know this but something must be messed up there
<ct529> I have been using kde 4.0.3, that is not beta. It works fairly well. It is not complete though.
<tycale_> zucco: I'm agree with you
<ct529> ghostcube: tycale_: have you tried installing from source?
<zucco> ct529, how can you configure your printer ?
<tycale_> ct529: no
<ghostcube> ct529: kde4 ?
<ghostcube> nah
<zucco> tycale_, :-P
<tycale_> kde4 yes
<tycale_> but not firefox
<ghostcube> i caught the releases from kubuntu org
<ghostcube> with repack 4.03
<ghostcube> but i think kde4 is beta
<ghostcube> and the biggst prob for me is no kcontrol
<ghostcube> systemsettings sux for me IMHO i cant speak for all users
<ct529> ghostcube: yes.
<ct529> ghostcube: what is systemsettings?
<ghostcube> isnt this the new kcontrol ?
<tycale_> The kde menu sux
<ghostcube> i dont use it even in kde 3 i dont
<ct529> ghostcube: you mean the one coming with kubuntu?
<ghostcube> ct529: i think so yes
<tommy> Hello everyone
<tycale_> ho ! I've lost some fonts with kubuntu 8.03
<man05> Hello, I updated to 8.04 and something went wrong. Is there a way to repair the system.. or something.. It's really bad time for me for reinstalling..
<ct529> ghostcube: I thoroughly hate it, the systemsettings
<tycale_> man05: What's wrong with your kubuntu ?
<man05> tycale_ , thank you.. systemsettings is not working as well as gkrellm epiphany firefox..
<Dr_willis> sounds nasty.
<Dr_willis> runing  them from a terminal., should give some error messages/info
<man05> systemsettings was the beggining. then, stupid me, install kde4 and it got bad..
<ghostcube> oha
<ghostcube> so simply uninstall kde4 :| maybe this will fix it
<ct529> man05: what does it mean bad?
<ct529> ghostcube: we should start a "ban systemsettings" movement
<ct529> ghostcube: I do really, really like mandriva control center
<eMaX> hi all
<ghostcube> ct529: yes but the normal kcontrol is so cool
<ghostcube> all settings doable
<ghostcube> no probs
<eMaX> how can I start a session of firefox v2 when I'm running firefox 3?
<ghostcube> why is this gone ?
<cinex> kcontrol! kcontrol! kcontrol!
<ghostcube> :)
<Dr_willis> eMaX,  run the 'firefox-2' command from a terminal perhaps
<man05> running from terminal gkrellm gives me nothing. same applyies with firefox. I will uninstall kde4 and will reinstall gkrellm. Because i think is something with gtk based apps. Bad means.. how i feel! whings got slow.. In kcontrol i only have an empty folder on the left, networks..
<ghostcube> 8.04 has no libgtk1.2 and libg1.2 anymore
<ct529> ghostcube: yes kcontrol is much better
<ghostcube> ct529: yep all options easily accesable
<ct529> ghostcube: we should start a "ban systemsettings AND reintroduce kcontrol" movement
<ghostcube> yep we should
<ghostcube> :)
<ct529> ghostcube: cinex: I do actually have kcontrol. Why don't you?
<ghostcube> ct529: on 3.59 is have it on 4.03 afaik there is no more kcontrol
<ct529> ghostcube: not anymore or not yet?
<ghostcube> ct529: it should be taken out as i read the pr for kde4
<ghostcube> correct
<ct529> ghostcube: and substituted with what????
<MrShady> hii
<ghostcube> systemsettings
<ct529> ghostcube: bleah!
 * ct529 rebooting
<man05> "Removing linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic" mm.. maybe i shouldn't sudo aptitude remove kde4-core kdm-kde4 !!
<cinex> anyone have any problems with cpu stepping in 8.04 ?
<cinex> im asking to see if its a common problem
<TheCobra> Does anybody can help me with my troubles on my graphic controller?
<man05> gtk-qt-engine-kde4 might also be the problem for the gtk applications when i run them from kde 3.x ..
<sigma_1234> when will kde4.1 alpha be ready for download?
<sigma_1234> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ghostcube> TheCobra: what version
<flaccid> hey whats that program to view .chm files?
<vbgunz> python is loosely and weakly typed? in other words, no declaring before hand and names aren't stuck into a particular type?
<vbgunz> sorry
<Daviey> no, as in there is little notion OF type
<kenox> hi
<flaccid> where is ubotu
<kenox> i am using kubuntu 8.04 kde4
<kenox> i am not able to hear anything
<kenox> help
<kenox> it was working when i installed the os
<ghostcube> open kmix
<ghostcube> and check that u dont have set pcm to 0 or master to 0
<kenox> pcm to 0?
<kenox> how
<ghostcube> if u open kmix
<kenox> k
<ghostcube> u have the ability to adjust all chans
<kenox> k]
<ghostcube> maybe a prog is using pcm for voulme instead of mater
<kenox> did you mean unmute it?
<ghostcube> so if u edit with main kmix master and amarok is using pcm and u mute amarok u wont hear anything
<ghostcube> yep
<ghostcube> pcm and master never mute
<kenox> its not muted
<ghostcube> hmm ok the easy part is gone then :D
<ghostcube> open up systemsettings and restart the sound server
<kenox> i cant even hear the system sounds
<ghostcube> try if u can here the sample sounds
<ghostcube> *hear
<ghostcube> dam
<kenox> how to restart?
<ghostcube> it should be an option in soundsystem settings
<kenox> cant see
<ghostcube> hmmm
<kenox> even juk was working
<ghostcube> i have no kde4 so im a bit lost now
<ghostcube> :|
<kenox> but i changed something
<kenox> and now its not working
<ghostcube> the output plugin
<ghostcube> ??
<kenox> and i dont know what
<kenox> not plugin
<kenox> phonon has various backends
<kenox> i tried to install a new one
<kenox> but failed
<man05> I uninstalled kde4 and alla packages involved. still gtk apps wont run :(.. and systemsettings as well..
<wassi> hey
<wassi> Updated to Kubuntu 8.04 yesterday and I've got a little problem...
<wassi> my laptop daemon is configured to shut down my computer once I close it...
<wassi> the problem is that it thinks my computer is closed all the time (but worked fine in 7.10)
<wassi> thus the powermanagment applet turns off my computer as soon as it started
<wassi> How can I stop it from autostarting on startup ?
<cool_walking_> wassi: remove the config file so it doesn't shut down.
<wassi> cool_walking: Where do I find it ?
<cool_walking_> Probably in ~/.kde/share/apps/<appname>
<cool_walking_> if it's a kde app that is
<vbgunz> a leading double underscore on a name within a class name mangles it into _class__name correct? what convention does a single underscore serve?
<Pici> vbgunz: Probably best to ask that in whatever language channel you are using
<tgreer> afternoon all
<kristian__> hi
<wassi> cool_walking: seems it's not... at least I couldn't find anything there...
<wassi> hi
<tgreer> was just wondering if anyone knew how to bind a key to the right mouse button in kde?
<vbgunz> damn, I keep asking in the wrong channel :(
<cool_walking_> wassi: You could try just renaming your entire .kde directory, then logging back in.
<wassi> wouldn't that destroy all my kde settings ?
<cool_walking_> wassi: Yes, but I guess it might help you with this issue, then you could copy back all the settings you're sure you want.
<wassi> cool_walking: but how would I know which settings I can copy back and which would destroy my system _again_ ?
<cool_walking_> hmm
<wassi> Is there no way of configuring the programs which start on startup ?
<wassi> I never used this powermanagment daemon....
<cool_walking_> Perhaps just "aptitude purge <appname>"
<cool_walking_> That should remove the power management thing, _and_ it's config, so you can install it again later if you want.
<wassi> cool_walking: seems like a good idea, but I don't know its name...
<hexidigital> Hi everyone. This is probably a FAQ, but I tried playing a DVD with Kaffeine, and it prompted me to install libdvdcss.  However, the package is not found on kubuntu.org.  Any suggestions where I can get it?
<SlimeyPete> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SlimeyPete> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hexidigital> Thanks, SlimeyPete ... forgot about the bot ;)
<SlimeyPete> :)
 * stdin nick names the bot "Two T's"
<cool_walking_> wassi:  It could be kpowersave or kde-guidance-powermanager
<sam__> hi
<SeicherlBoB> How can i redetect the hardware at runtime? The problem is, that i don't have USB-Ports or network interfaces when docking my laptop while running. Can i force a redetection?
<sam__> i have nvidia card on 8.04 - one user on pc uses restricted drivers and is O.K, I can't get the other user to use restricted drivers?
<Dr_Willis> sam__,  Hmm.. if the first 'sudo capable' user set up the system to use the restricted drivers then everyone is using them...
<sam__> thats what I thought - but isn't happening !!
<SlimeyPete> sam__: the drivers are initialised before login
<SlimeyPete> so it *shouldn't* make any difference who logs in O.
<SlimeyPete> O.o
<SlimeyPete> what are the symptoms, exactly?
<sam__> bad resolution on one user - and system settings say  its using standard geforce 6
<miky> ciao
<SlimeyPete> how weird. It might be worth checking the logs in /var/log/
<SlimeyPete> the xorg log, specifically
<SlimeyPete> see if there are errors printed when the second user logs in
<sam__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> Under KDE - each user CAN have their own resolution setting.
<Dr_Willis> thats not the same as them not using the restricted-drivers :)
<sam__> it says 1028x724 - but it  clearly isn't. even changing the resolution doesn't actually change it
<Dr_Willis> No idea on that then...
<sam__> http://pastebin.com/m665d9783  thats the last part of log
<sam__> I've tried removing the user and then recreating too
<sam__> and rm .kde
<SlimeyPete> sam__: log looks alright, though nvidia errors are usually further up
<sam__> I'll try creating a random user, see if that has trouble too
<ejd> I've just enabled translucency for kde and it has made the taskbar partially translucent... anyone know how to make it fully opaque again?
<icewaterman> when launching thunderbird i get this non-fatal error: (thunderbird-bin:6695): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<icewaterman> same happens with pretty much any gtk application i use
<danuk> hola gente ???
<kalorin> I wish that browsers would be able to figure out how to have a setting for items to time out when loading a page
<RurouniJones> Is there a way to disable onboard laptop speakers when a headset is plugged into the lineout? Windows does it automatically and I would lik ekubuntu to do the same
<kalorin> ie. if I don't start to get an image in this many seconds, just display the page without it
<kalorin> and stop trying, and stop hanging up on it
<cool_walking_> Why don't you just have it start rendering the page instantly? There's a about:config setting for that.
<danuk> anione girl here from usa ????????????''
<kalorin> konqueror?
<cool_walking_> uhm.. no
<cool_walking_> I don't know about konqueror
<kalorin> so far I'm not very impressed
<kalorin> with konqueror
<kalorin> but firefox is tunneling via ssh to my house for a proxy so that they can't see waht i'm surfing at work :)
<icewaterman> fixed my error
<kalorin> which then makes it too slow to download with :)
<Pici> danuk: This is a support channel. Not a dating channel.
<kalorin> pici, what are you doing tonight?
<kalorin> :)
<polysilicon> hi
<polysilicon> when I do apt-get update, some URLs are preceded by IGN and some are by HIT. What is the meaning of IGN?
<polysilicon> does it mean apt failed to retrieve the package index?
<gnomefreak> polysilicon: IGN is ignore
<gnomefreak> polysilicon: depending on what ones they are its normal
<gnomefreak> polysilicon: it doesnt look like any official hardy repos are using IGN atm
<polysilicon> gnomefreak, does it mean my sources are already the latest version?
<gnomefreak> polysilicon: no it means it skipping them for some reason
<gnomefreak> if you look further down do they end up getting hit or get?
<polysilicon> gnomefreak, all the ign lines are ending in `Translation-en_IN`
<gnomefreak> polysilicon: thats is fine nothing wrong with that
<polysilicon> but the same source without Translation-en_IN, is getting hit before ign appears
<polysilicon> okk
<gnomefreak> polysilicon: thats good as long as the source is getting hit+get its all good
<jb_uk> hi
<rance> does anybody know if this is possible on the livecd:  I dont want to install, I want to commuicate with the serial port.  I want to setup a "dummy" serial device and simulate the output of the real device thats being simulated.  The PC at the other end of the null modem cable is getting new custom software, and we need to test various inputs to make sure the system responds correctly, possible?
<jb_uk> yup s/be ok in the live version - dial up or netweorking
<jb_uk> networking
<v6lur> any ideas why bluetooth mouse doesn't work when booting from kubuntu hardy live cd?
<jb_uk> laptop or desktop?
<v6lur> it works on installed hardy environment
<v6lur> laptop
<jb_uk> if laptop you may need to ectivate the bluetooth option (ala hp)
<v6lur> bluetooth service is running
<jb_uk> they are paired? or what happens if you try?
<v6lur> and kbluetooth keeps showing popups "connected to bluetooth travel mouse"
<jb_uk> they are paired? or what happens if you try?
<v6lur> but it doesn't find it, when i try to pair it
<jb_uk> ok any other bluetooth gizmos ?
<jb_uk> or just your mouse?
<v6lur> cell phone
<jb_uk> can u pair that?
<SeicherlBoB> How can i redetect the hardware at runtime? The problem is, that i don't have USB-Ports or network interfaces when docking my laptop while running. Can i force a redetection?
<v6lur> oh, haven't tried any else yet
<jb_uk> try itv while u r here ;)
<jb_uk> to prove if you bt port working ok
<jb_uk> bt = bluetooth
<v6lur> ok
<v6lur> kbluemon sees the phone
<jb_uk> and pairs?
<downhill_> the new Kubuntu 8.04 LTS seems very polished compared to past releases
<jb_uk> how old young is your bt mouse?
 * jb_uk agrees 8.04 = brilliant :)
 * jb_uk uses ubuntu (gnome though :)
<downhill_> but is anybody having major, major issues with using the latest ATi drivers (--buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy method) from ati.com?
<downhill_> Gnome should die in a fire.
<jb_uk> ati = awkward ;)
<jb_uk> lol gnome = excellent
<downhill_> AMD/ATi has changed a lot
<v6lur> a year and a half, i guess
<v6lur> and i can transfer files to phone ok
<jb_uk> could be you have an old protocol type of mouse - I suspect it defaults to paqiring key = 0000   ?
<jb_uk> ah!! goiod so your bt port working good :)
<v6lur> no idea - how do i check that?
<downhill_> I hope both KDE 3.5 and Gnome die a horrible, slow, painful death once KDE 4.1 comes out.
<jb_uk> i see you are open minded downhill :))
<jb_uk> try to piar using the 0000 pass key
<jb_uk> p[air
<downhill_> since that's related to my comments... heh
<Zet> hello
<downhill_> open-mindedness doesn't mean "accept everything"
<downhill_> anyway, I'm not trying to troll here
<v6lur> hmm, how do i do that?
<downhill_> I'm enjoying Kubuntu 8.04 LTS :)
<jb_uk> lol been with this before linux when you have unix and xenix - X-Windows was a very expensive luxury :) however I love gnome also
<jb_uk> can you @force pair@ v6lur?
<downhill_> Direct X rapes OpenGL.
<downhill_> I'm a realist, not a fanboy of anything.
<stdin> !language | downhill_
<ubottu> downhill_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<v6lur> jb_uk, how can i do that?
<Zet> my problem is the following: I upgraded to 8.04, and now whenever I login to KDE I get a window that says: "You are running low on disk space on your home partition (currently 1% free), would you like to run Konqueror to free some disk space and fix the problem?". when I click on any button in this window, nothing happens. it is completely frozen. the only way to close it is xkill. what's going on?
<ubuntu_> sziasztok van it valaki aki magyar?
<downhill_> oh boy
 * jb_uk is not a boy - in fact has grandsons probably older than you ;)
<gvv> how can play quake 4 in kubuntu???
<downhill_> I didn't call you a boy? lol
<jb_uk> :))))
<downhill_> gvv: download the Linux installer from the idsoftware website (torrents are available from there) and run that...
<jb_uk> try wine gvv
<downhill_> with the disc in
<RurouniJones> Where can you set it so that the panel at the bottom only displays progams on the current desktop?
<downhill_> why? it's natively available for Linux.
<downhill_> s/natively availble/available natively/
<downhill_> I give up on spelling :P
<gvv> yes but when i want play, the system say what exist a error
<downhill_> gvv: paste the error to http://slexy.org and paste us back the resulting URL so we can read it
<downhill_> it's probably complaining about PulseAudio or something.
<downhill_> but let's be sure
<downhill_> gvv: are you a serious gamer?
<polysilicon> downhill_, do you really like kde4 over kde3?
<downhill_> s/do you/will you/
<downhill_> yes
<downhill_> it's not done yet, so there's no telling yet
<polysilicon> kde4 included in 8.04 is already a stable version of it I think..
<polysilicon> is it not?
<davide_> it
<downhill_> KDE4 cuts out the middleman crap and launches us out of 1985 via catapault.
<nosrednaekim> its fairly stable, yes
<downhill_> polysilicon: the _alpha_ just came out, so no. there is no stable version.
<rance> kde4 has promise, but I'm incredibly torqued that kde took down the kde3 dev documentation when kde4 doesnt even have their own kdevelop working well yet
<gvv> yes I am a serious gamer, why???
<stdin> downhill_: the alpha of 4.1, not 4.0
<downhill_> gvv: take some advice from someone who would know, dual boot.
<nosrednaekim> downhill_: thats the 4.1 alpha, not the 4.03 release
<downhill_> stdin: 4.0 is not production-ready.
<polysilicon> ok
<stdin> downhill_: it was released as stable, regardless
<downhill_> Correct! But it's also "KDE4"
<polysilicon> by kde4 I meant 4.0
<downhill_> no, not really... technically? sure... but no, it's not stable enough to use in production.
<nosrednaekim> polysilicon: yes, that is stable
<downhill_> I am not a developer
<nosrednaekim> dunno quite what you mean... I haven't had any part of kde4 crash on me for over 2 weeks
<nosrednaekim> (excepting kopete)
<downhill_> it's incomplete! and you're getting awesome mileage then
<jhutchins_wk> Ok: stable: that means it doesn't act unpredictibly, working some of the time but failing too.
<downhill_> if I remember from oh, a few mins ago, KDE4 discussion goes into #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> well yes, incomplete it is. but unstable, no
<wassi> cool_walking_: Configuration would have been in "~/.kde/share/config/power-managerrc", but I already re-installed the package... Thanks a lot for your help!
<wassi> bye all
<jhutchins_wk> We need to use another word for something that predictibly fails on some hardware, that's stable but broken.
<jhutchins_wk> compiz is unstable.
<downhill_> technically it's a "stable" release by your own logic
<nosrednaekim> roKy ;)
<downhill_> pick one.
<jhutchins_wk> kde4 seems to be stable, but is far from a finished working environment.
<downhill_> how about we all agree it's not done yet.
<jhutchins_wk> Eyah.
<Faust-C> is kubuntu as stable as ubuntu ?
<downhill_> actually, we don't neven need to. it's this thing called reality... goes on whether you agree or disagree :P
<rance> reliably broken is in fact stable, ha, I love it
<downhill_> Faust-C: sure.
<nosrednaekim> Eyah
<Faust-C> cause im not liking gnome anymore atm
<nosrednaekim> Faust-C: yes
<Faust-C> i find myself using more kde apps
<downhill_> Faust-C: me too
<Faust-C> sweet gonna dl iso
<downhill_> I install a few little gtk things, install wine and yeah... most of it is all Qt stuff
<nosrednaekim> Faust-C: no need for that
<Faust-C> nosrednaekim, o rly
<nosrednaekim> Faust-C: just run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<rance> I really wish trolltech would get their license deal figured out, that way distros wouldnt be so scared of kde
<downhill_> nosrednaekim: installing kubunt-desktop was a lot of broken BS for me
<Faust-C> thats what i had read
<nosrednaekim> rance: eh? its all firgured out
<Faust-C> rance, they did its opensource
<downhill_> Faust-C: the ISO is installable offline. etc, etc
<rance> ok cool
<downhill_> good choice to get it.
<rance> last I read it wasnt yet
<Faust-C> DOOM_NX, kk
<Faust-C> er downhill_
<nosrednaekim> Faust-C: hum, it worked fune in gutsy for me (haven't tried thatb method in hardy yet)
<Faust-C> yeah im on gutsy atm
<nosrednaekim> rance: that argument is so 1998 :P
<downhill_> Faust-C: 8.04 is niiiiiice
<Faust-C> downhill_, awsome im really wanting to get KDE back
<downhill_> it's screaming fast compared to 7.10 here :) lots less problems as well
<downhill_> so far, anyway :P
<cinex> kde4 Faust-C ?
<Faust-C> no kde 3 stable
<Faust-C> kde4 has a ways to go
 * downhill_ bows
<cinex> its useable
 * Faust-C keeps up w/ sw for the most part
<downhill_> cinex: you're dilusional
<Faust-C> cinex, need more than useable
<cinex> im using it now
<Faust-C> this is my work workstation
<nosrednaekim> letsnot descend into this discussion again ;)
<flaccid> i wouldn't mind hearing what is missing in kde4 atm
<downhill_> ^
<cinex> and as for beign delusional - I have tablets for that
<cinex> flaccid: you cant customise it very much - if at all
<flaccid> and why is that?
<cinex> wasn't implemented before the feature freeze
<downhill_> cinex: welcome to the _REAL_ world: [10:19] <Faust-C> this is my work workstation
<cinex> you can run kicker though and have a kde3 taskbar run
<flaccid> what feature is that?
<Faust-C> downhill_, heh
<nosrednaekim> cinex: that defeats the purpose:P
<cinex> http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Why_can.27t_I_auto-hide.2F_resize_the_panel.3F__Can_I_add_a_new_panel.3F
<cinex> no it doesn't
<downhill_> alright, I don't know why it says "ubuntu IRC" then connects you to freenode, but w/e :P
<flaccid> downhill_: dns
<downhill_> DNS has absolutely nothing to do with the label they toss in Konversation by default
<nosrednaekim> downhill_: like everything else, they had to put their branding on it ;)
<downhill_> hehehe
<downhill_> it's ok :)
<sam__> hello everyone
<downhill_> just noticed was all :)
<flaccid> thanks cinex
<nosrednaekim> I think they run their own server or something... but everything connects to freenode
<nosrednaekim> hi sam__
<flaccid> downhill_: thats part of kubuntu distro
<downhill_> I -know- I just think it's silly
 * downhill_ shakes head
<sam__> is this right place to ask questions about nvidia 8600 GT related compiz problems?
<downhill_> oooooh you're right! it's not just a label change! it *actually* goes to ubuntu.com
<downhill_> er irc.ubuntu.com ... I think you got me
<nosrednaekim> sam__: maybe.... but a better place might be #compiz-fusion
<sam__> how to go to that place?
<flaccid> irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net.
<stdin> irc.ubuntu.com is a cname for irc.feenode.net
<sam__> #compiz-fusion
<SeicherlBoB> Can someone tell me what this syslog-entry means (it happens after i docked my laptop - docking stations USB ports refuse to work): kernel: [ 4191.408000] PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset f (was ffffffff, writing 10b)
<nosrednaekim> if you are using konversation, just click on that blue link
<downhill_> wow, how many times do I have to say that I *KNOW* this, I just think it's silly?
<sam__> ok
<flaccid> downhill_: as many as you would like
<stdin> downhill_: because people are more likely to trust *ubuntu.com than some thing called freenode
<man05> Hello again, I am downloading the kubuntu alternative cd in order to see if there is an option repaire or something similar in order to rescue a broken system. If there is no option like this, i will try to install over my system. I assume that no data will be lost, except some configuration files or contents of .program directories in home. Is that correct?
<skreech_> hallo
<skreech_> what's the best cli burning tool ?
<nosrednaekim> man05: a reinstall will wipe everything if you don't have a separate /home
<downhill_> man05: the alternative disc doesn't have any additional recovery tools I'm aware of.
<nosrednaekim> man05: back everything up from a liveCD
<downhill_> what nosrednaekim said, man0
<downhill_> man05^
<downhill_> it's always a good idea to put /home on it's own partition
<Zet> ok, now my computer froze completely. I tried to do a cold reboot to the Kubuntu live-cd, but that died of an error message that had something to do with a problem decompressing the filesystem on the CD. then I did a nother cold reboot and tried the feature that checks the integrity of the disc. I got the loading screen for a while, and then a black screen that started repeating the following: "BUG: Soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! [exe:2673]"
<downhill_> Zet: this is using the final release?
<Zet> yes
<downhill_> not some RC/beta/alpha thing?
<Zet> no
<nosrednaekim> Zet: do you have a laptop?
<Zet> no
<Zet> it's an AMD64 dual core desktop
<downhill_> have you check the integrity of the ISO image?
<Zet> actually no
<downhill_> that'd be a good starting place.
<nosrednaekim> Zet: ok, then turn the computer off and pull out the power for about 2 minutes
<downhill_> nosrednaekim: that accomplishes ...what? heh
<nosrednaekim> Zet: I occasionally had this problem with my Turion laptop
<Zet> how do I check md5 sums in windows?
<skreech_> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<downhill_> Zet: #windows
<nosrednaekim> downhill_: I'm actually not sure... that just fixed it for me :P
<downhill_> hahaha sounds like some strange ritual to me
<downhill_> pat your head, pull your left leg behind you and squak to make it work
<nosrednaekim> downhill_: hey.. w/e works... i'll do :)
<downhill_> short of discharging some static, no idea what that would help :P
<downhill_> sure
<gvv> hola
<nosrednaekim> hello gvv
<gvv> hi my frend
<gvv> my friend
<downhill_> I can't read shiz in koncersation... I think it's more to do with the vesa driver ...driving than the actual app
<downhill_> konversation*
<downhill_> wish me luck :P brb
<Zet> nosrednaekim: so anyway, is this bug in the Kubuntu (i.e. the kernel?) or my hardware?
<nosrednaekim> Zet: not sure
<nosrednaekim> hardware I think
<Zet> well, the md5sum checks out ok
<Zet> the iso is good
<downhill_> woot
<downhill_> ATi drivers installed without a hitch after I reinstalled Kubuntu :)
<latitu> the /24 means 0.0.0.*            how to make 0.0.*.*?
<downhill_> (and re-downloaded the .run installer)
<llutz> latitu: /16
<latitu> whats /16 for?
<nosrednaekim> downhill_: heh... try loggin out :P
<llutz> latitu:  netmask 255.255.0.0
<downhill_> nosrednaekim: it works now. 8.4 fixed that
<BluesKaj> hiyas , I have no login page after uninstalling kde4 . I'm logging in at the TTY prompt after this message ," kinit:no resume image, during normal boot."  I'm wondering how to restore the missing step in the boot up.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: can you go to CTrl+alt+ f2?
<latitu> llutz 192.168.0.0/16      means      192.168.*.*   ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<skreech_> Shall I assume that wodim is the blessed Is it a busybox login ?
<llutz> latitu: yes
<latitu> llutz thx. what is /     for 192.*.*.*    ?
<downhill_> BluesKaj: that message is irrelevant. what happened is, I think you uninstalled "kdm" as well as KDE4.
<llutz> latitu: /8
<downhill_> "kdm" is that log-in manager/screen/"page"/whatever you wanna call it
<latitu> llutz thx !
<latitu> llutz and /4 is for *.*.*.* i gues
<llutz> 0
<downhill_> nosrednaekim: you tempt the gods of luck :P I wanna log out now :P haha
<nosrednaekim> heh
<MintLars> can someone help me with iPod support in hardy? I can't use it since gutsy --> hardy upgrade.
<BluesKaj> downhill_, I'm aware of what kdm does , but "kdm is already the newest version" message after trying several times with apt.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: make sure kdm is installed, then  run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nosrednaekim> and maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<man05> Since the system broke after upgrading to 8.04, i am thinking following some instructions to downgrade. (remove libx11-6, change sources.list hardy to gutsy, update, install kubuntu desktop). Then i could wait a while and then try to upgrade to 8.04 again. What do you think?
<downhill_> BluesKaj: hold that thought.
<downhill_> BluesKaj: do you have an ATi card?
<llutz> latitu: http://www.mrhope.com/jargon/n/netmask.htm
<nosrednaekim> man05: downgrading is gonna break things horribly
<latitu> i just scanned the network  (having 150 computers) as nmap 192.168.0.0/16 -sP   and it is giving like 500 pcs are online...... why?
<downhill_> nmap = sexy
<atle> after upgrading to 8.04 "system settings" gives a crash report every time i try to start it, anyone else experienced this?
<cinex> not me
<sam__> hi can anyone help me pls ? http://pastebin.ca/1002923
<atle> tried about 10 times now, so can't just be random crashes
<man05> nosrednaekim: It is not actually downgrading, but getting old versions because of the repositories and removing libX11-6.
<man05> atle : this is one of my issues after upgrading
<atle> man05: found a solution?
<man05> atle: does run -> kcontrol works for you?
<Zet> this suggests the CPU lockup bug has something to do with a restricted wlan driver, but my computer doesn't have wlan at all https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63418 in linux-source-2.6.20 "CPU soft lockup during boot if ipw3945 kill switch is on" [High,Fix released]
<atle> man05: haven't thought about that before, but it does!
<man05> atle: running kcontrol doesn't work for me.. :(
<BluesKaj> yup, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm , did the trick ..right on nosrednaekim :)
<man05> atle: nice, i always liked kcontrol more!
<downhill_> Here's a professional question, "Are there official training lessons available for Kubuntu? Resources such as video tutorials, an introductory to the desktop, getting around, etc."
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: :)
 * BluesKaj makes a note for the CLI cmnd text file
<SeicherlBoB> How can i redetect the hardware at runtime? The problem is, that i don't have USB-Ports or network interfaces when docking my laptop while running. Can i force a redetection?
<atle> man05: hmm, strange, maybe two different bugs then..
<nosrednaekim> downhill_: there is an OpenWeek topic on that... friday I think
<man05> nosrednaekim the guide is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623058 It is marked solved. This is not the problem i have, but the ability to 'downgrade'
<downhill_> nosrednaekim: Excellent.
<atle> hmm.. no, kcontrol and systemsettings are two different things?
<nosrednaekim> check out the schedule in the link in the topic
<downhill_> nosrednaekim: What's your "must have" app? :)
<downhill_> will do
<man05> atle: they load the same modules i think, but not the same program
<atle> mkay, still strange systemsettings crashes, and in your case kcontrol too..
<nosrednaekim> downhill_: bash :)
<nosrednaekim> and pythn
<downhill_> hah!
<Faust-C> whats a pretty fast mirror for download
<Faust-C> nosrednaekim, zsh ftw btw
<downhill_> go back to Slackware, silly
<nosrednaekim> downhill_: forgot to mention... apt :)
<downhill_> slapt-get :P j/k
<man05> atle: in my case kcontrol is opening with only one empty folder on the left named networks!
<man05> downhill_ : if i had the time i would move back to gentoo :) emerge !
<nosrednaekim> nah, I used slack for years
<atle> man05:  hmm.. strange, i tried to google for a solution, but no answer
<downhill_> nosrednaekim: as a buddy of mine put it, "Compiling something that's been compiled to run on billions of machines like yours is a waste of time." (or was it compiling it millions of times instead of once? either way...)
<downhill_> man05, atle: mark kcontrol for reinstall then try it again
<man05> atle , i had this thing from the previous version. In the lost & found in k menu, i can find all the modules of kcontrol!
<atle> downhill_: same applies for systemsettings then i guess? kcontrol works fine here..
<atle> man05: in lost&found?
<downhill_> atle: sure.
<man05> downhill_:tried both kcontrol and kde-systemsettings. Also tried to delete .kde from my home and root's !
<atle> downhill_:  will try that then
<downhill_> it's a shot in the dark, but can fix it if the files got corrupt/deleted/whatever
<man05> atle : yes Kmenu->Lost&found.
<atle> man05: i have "Audio Encoding", "Network Connections" and "Storage Media Notifications" there..
<atle> and adept manager won't start (another process is using the db...)
<nosrednaekim> atle: you can also run them from the command line with "kcmshell sectionname"
<nosrednaekim> and you can get a list of sections with "kcmshell --list"
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<man05> downhill_ : there are multiple problems after the upgrade. There is no hardware failure. (In the past i had hd failure.)
<downhill_> somehow I don't think Ubuntu killed your HDD, bud
<man05> nosrednaekim:When I kcmshell --list, i get no results..
<atle> wish i'd stuck with 7.10 for a while longer..
<atle> things like this are annoying
<nosrednaekim> man05: well, there you go... all the modules are uninstalled
<man05> downhill_ : i'm pretty sure it is a software problem
<KR-data> how do I make java work in Firefox 3? It worked fine before I upgraded to 8.04
<downhill_> k
<man05> nosrednaekim : I kmenu -> lost & Found -> accessibility and I get the module (with title: Configure: KDE Control Module) !
<BluesKaj> atle, did you previously update after the adept notifier message saying you had updates available ?
<chrissherry> hello
<reagleBRKLN> which package controls "/usr/src/linux" i'm trying to build vmware and it doesn't find that directory
<BluesKaj> atle,, there's a bug in the adept notifier which tries to update amarok and some other apps even tho they are already the newest versions
<man05> so, any  thoughts? would you do it? past message follows:
<man05> Since the system broke after upgrading to 8.04, i am thinking following some instructions to downgrade. (remove libx11-6, change sources.list hardy to gutsy, update, install kubuntu desktop). Then i could wait a while and then try to upgrade to 8.04 again. What do you think?
<stdin> downgrading is not supported
<tgreer> i was wondering if anyone could assist. I have kubuntu-kde4 on my macbook pro. I'm looking to map a ket (keycode 115) to act as the right mouse button. any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> !hotkeys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Lynoure> man05: What is the problem that is making you want to downgrade?
<joh6nn> anyone know what the hell /usr/uns/lib is?
<man05> Lynoure systemsettings crash at once, some gtk apps have probs (lake epiphany). Boot time problems, /network/interfaces configuration file remained the same but cannot be proccessed. I can feel my system unstable..
<joh6nn> that sounds like a failed update. : (
<nosrednaekim> later guys.....
<Lynoure> man05: I'd even rather recommend reinstalling (without formatting) over the existing install than trying to downgrade
<atle> BluesKaj: hmm..i've had no notifications of updates via adept scince i updated to 8.04 on friday
<joh6nn> man05: yeah, i'm with Lynoure on that one.  downgrading will almost definitely *not* help
<benjamin> hi, I'v installed kubuntu 8.04, firefox 2 and 3. But how do i start firefox 2? any ideas?
<man05> Lynoure, joh6nn: Because of the interfaces at boot, i have problem booting because i need to mount nfs.. i have to login and manually set the address of eth0:0. But if i install over the existing system, wouldn't i lose files?
<latitu> $ nmap 192.0.0.0/8 -sP
<latitu> Starting Nmap 4.53 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2008-04-30 20:07 PKT
<latitu> Strange error from connect (105):No buffer space available
<latitu> ?
<joh6nn> man05: you'd lose any configurations you'd customized, so you'd need to back those up, yes.
<BluesKaj> atle,ok , was checking to make sure adept notifier wasn't stuck , running in the background
<man05> so i am not loosing my home? there is an option, not formatting?
<joh6nn> man05: yeah, there's an option not to format /home
<atle> BluesKaj: running "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" now
<atle> "This may take some time"x10
<man05> But /home doesn't rely on a different partition. (stupid me)
<latitu> whats wrong
<joh6nn> man05: oh. then you're out of luck
<joh6nn> i think
<melkart> will there (probably) be a point release of 8.04 with kde 3.5.9?
<KR-data> I can't get my homebanking module work in Firefox 3, anyone who can help?
<stdin> melkart: 8.04 has 3.5.9 now
<BluesKaj> atle, right ..that's the cmnd , then run,  ' sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<melkart> stdin: i know... i meant... another bug-fix release after the release, in a month or so... like it was done for dapper
<atle> ah, sweet, now adept starts at least ;)
<stdin> melkart: there will be point releases of 8.04, yes
<atle> so, i should try to re-install systemsettings then?
<man05> joh6nn , i don't know if waiting and doing the updates will help me on that.. i think apt will not understand what is broken.. so backup and reinstalation seems to be the only way.
<melkart> stdin: thank you
<joh6nn> man05: that's usually the best course, yeah
<hexidigital> yay for wpa_supplicant 'just working'
<joh6nn> man05: and you've learned the extremely important lesson of separate partitions. ; )
<hexidigital> erm.. sorry, wrong channel
<man05> atle : how did you manage?
<Lynoure> hexidigital: still nice to hear :)
<hexidigital> Lynoure:
<atle> man: manage what?
<hexidigital> Lynoure:  :)
<man05> joh6nn : you can guess my partition scheme now!
<atle> getting adept manager to work?
<joh6nn> man05: not a bad idea to have a tiny partition for /boot, either
<man05> atle, sorry mistake. adept still works for me :)
<atle> :)
<BluesKaj> man05, sometimes using synaptic/edit /"fix broken packages"  will help too
<atle> but gtg, i'll check in later
<man05> BluesKaj, i don't have that option
<man05> wait, that was a joke ..
<man05> jah6nn: Thinking about /boot,swap,/,/home .. in that order..
<man05> even though i don't really use swap
<hydrogen> there is no need for a separate /boot.
<man05> hudrogen: Is it only for security reasons, wouldn't that speed up the boot proccess?
<llutz> man05: not at all
<man05> BluesKaj : yes, there is that option, but doesn't find anything.
<BluesKaj> man05, ok ..it's worth a shot sometimes
<joh6nn> man05: that's basically the partition layout i have.  looks good. :)
<man05> maybe i won't use /boot.. :) i also want another partition.. + i want to limit to the 4 primary
<llutz> man05: why primary?
<man05> BluesKaj : it does :) thnx
<man05> llutz: i don't know.. it is something inside me..
<latitu> iam trying to shift to wireless tech. i have a local isp for my town. how much will it be cosly that traditional wireed lan ? and i think it wil be more good as no wires gives less maintanance and more secure?
<hexidigital> wireless is never more secure than wired
<hexidigital> (unless i misread what you said)
<latitu> hm. why
<JuJuBee> I have a question about new release...I use ATI 9600 Mobility in my laptop and the proprietary drivers to get dual head setup working.  Does 8 handle the AIT card better?  Will I need the prop. drivers still?
<hexidigital> latitu:  because, with wires, you have more control over who connects.  in wireless, it is easily crackable.
<hexidigital> latitu:  the most reliable, most secure kind of network is fiber
<llutz> hexidigital: good luck with "easy cracking" wpa2
<hexidigital> s/network/network\ medium
<hexidigital> llutz:  well, ok. not so much 'easy' with wpa2, but still possible
<hexidigital> llutz:  most 'home' users don't even lock down their networks, let alone use wpa/wpa2
<hydrogen> thankfully!
<hydrogen> saves me a lot of money each month
<llutz> hexidigital: sure, but it's quite easy to connect/listen to a wired network too, if wires are accessable in public areas
<llutz> hexidigital: those are idiots
 * hexidigital agrees
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, in my experience Hardy has better support for ATI cards than previous drivers ...I have an elcheapo X200G onboard and the restricted driver does 3D and DRI , after installing the driver at the prompt after the first bootup
<man05> Will start backing up.. (But i will also try to downgrade after the backup (so i can lose some more time away from my university) :D
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj : thanks for the info.
<JuJuBee> I am nearing the end of school and will upgrade *after* all students are gone and grades are done... ;)
<BluesKaj> hope it works for you JuJuBee..gonna try the restricted driver?
<JuJuBee> Not sure.  Try without first.
<atle> BluesKaj: was it you who suggested to reinstall systemsettings?
<BluesKaj> atle, not me
<atle> ok..
<JoshOvki> hey BlueKaj
<atle> i'll try it anyways ;)
<BluesKaj> atle, I've never heard of that
<eht> Anyone knows about Hardy for PS3 ?
<atle> heard of what? systemsettings?
<eht> Does ot exist ?
<DreadKnight> !mencoder
<ubottu> Factoid mencoder not found
<atle> seems like i have this bug, only in 8.04, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/114286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114286 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings crash in Gutsy Gibbon" [High,Fix released]
<alanx> what's up people!
<alanx> here it's so quiet?
<genii> alanx: Quiet can be good :)
<atle> hmm.. then it works..
<alanx> I think is boring
<Signil> shuld I make any backups be4 upgrading to kde4? I am on feisty
<JoshOvki> Signil: nah, from kde3 to 4 shouldnt be a problem because its essentialy a program
<JoshOvki> upgrading from feisty to hardy you should backup (at a later date i guess that will be)
<Signil> ok
<lmg> salut à tous
<lmg> je suis en train d'effectuer la mise à jour de gusty vers hardy
<lmg> cependant, une fenetre s'est affichée à propos de la configuration de gproftpd
<jussio1> !fr | lmg
<ubottu> lmg: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lmg> par erreur, j'ai cliqué sur lancer un shell pour examiner la situation
<lmg> oops sorry ^^
<jussio1> :)
<lmg> so... good bye ;)
<hexidigital> anyone know off hand if Kmail caches IMAP mail headers automagically?  (I have lots of GMail, and some folders take forever initially)
<RurouniJones> Hmm, I have a strange US keyboard layout here. I think it is US intl but everytime i use the ´ or ¨ keys I have to press them twice to get them to make quotes or double quotes. If I hit once then a letter I get strange stuff like á
<RurouniJones> Anyone know how to make it a bog standard english keyboard again?
<JoshOvki> system settings  > reginol & languages > keyboard layout
<RurouniJones> yeeess.....then waht?
<JoshOvki> (sorry about the bad spelling)
<JoshOvki> Enable Keyboard Layout
<RurouniJones> I have tried every variation of the US keyboard layout and nothing appears to work
<JoshOvki> RurouniJones: you going to US or UK keyboard?
<RurouniJones> US
<JoshOvki> i only have one US  type showing here
<RurouniJones> Thee is a layout variants box
<RurouniJones> Aha. got it!
<JoshOvki> Default ?
<RurouniJones> Basica variant with a 105key intl keyboard setting
<JoshOvki> ah kk :)
<RurouniJones> it was 104 before. I never messed with those
<RurouniJones> "Oh my sweet glorious standard 'quotes' and doublequotes"
<JoshOvki> lol
<genii> RurouniJones: Please pastebin the result of command:   locale
<RurouniJones> genii: Sorted it now, but everything is en_GB for curiosities sake
<RurouniJones> en_GB.UTF8 to be specific
<RurouniJones> I am a Brit living in Japan with an American keyboard layout...
<genii> OK
<JoshOvki> lol
<nosrednaekim> I think that could only be more complicated if you were living in Aus ;)
<RurouniJones> hehe
 * RurouniJones goes back to posting "It is spelt 'honoUr' you heathens!" on forums with normal quotes now
<nosrednaekim> well well.... thats a colOrful occupation
<cheese_> is anyone here
<nosrednaekim> yes
<cheese_> have you update or install kubuntu8.04？
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> updated
<cheese_> kde3 or 4
<nosrednaekim> both
<nosrednaekim> though I mostly use 4
<alanx> ok, guys I am off, be good
<wesley> How is the kernel file most times called ?
<llutz> wesley: the file? vmlinuz
<wesley> okay thats
<tarek_> hi poeeps
<tarek_> peeps
<nosrednaekim> hello tarek_
<tarek_> i have downloaded the official nvidia drivers from nvidia.com and installed it correctly
<sparr__> the upgrade to firefox 3 is somewhat annoying because my most important addon does not work there yet
<nosrednaekim> tarek_: why? they are in the repositories
<tarek_> the problem is that when i configure the settings to 1024x21280 it only keeps the settings till i restart the system and it is back to its default resolution
<tarek_> problem is that i have an onboard graficcard
<tarek_> and i have to compile everything
<tarek_> and it worked on my other machine well
<tarek_> but on this one it doesnt
<tarek_> nosrednaekim: maybe you can tell me what is wrong
<nosrednaekim> sparr__: did you put "Driver   'nvidia'" in your xorg.conf?
<sparr__> tarek_: ^^
<tarek_> sparr: what is so funny?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. :P
<nosrednaekim> sparr__: try installing firefox-2
<sparr__> tarek_: that wasnt a smiley, it was two up-arrows
<sparr__> thanks nosrednaekim
<tarek_> anyway what is the solution
<nosrednaekim> tarek_: did you put "Driver 'nvidia'" in your xorg.conf?
<tarek_> it is there
<sparr__> can someone explain the dichotomy between kde4 and firefox3 in terms of inclusion in 8.04?
<nosrednaekim> ok.. tarek_, then get the nvidia-settings package
<nosrednaekim> sparr__: well, they are completel;y different reasons
<tarek_> rgr
<nosrednaekim> actually, opposite :P
<sparr__> why?  both are in beta stages, both will be mature soon and supported throughout the LTS period
<nosrednaekim> sparr__: the greatest problem people had with dapper was firefox being too old (1.5) so they put the beta into hardy
<nosrednaekim> OTOH, KDE4 was allowed into hardy, and rid Kubuntu of the LTS label
<nosrednaekim> (in short)
<BluesKaj> sparr__, FF3 is included as the default browser with kubuntu period
<sparr__> BluesKaj: hence my question
<sparr__> why FF3 and not KDE4?
<nosrednaekim> eh? firefox is on the kubuntu liveCD?
<BluesKaj> cuz kde4 isn't ready for prime time on some setups
<sparr__> neither is firefox 3
<nosrednaekim> sparr__: firefox 3 is a small program compared to KDE4 which is a huge change from kde3
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, dunno for sure but it's in the Hardy repos
<sparr__> nosrednaekim: that is a plausible explanation
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: right.
<makdaknife> moronic IMHO. it just doesn't make sense to push beta software as part of a distro... when things break it looks bad for the distribution
<sloth> any wiki's available to find drivers for a broadcom wifi card?
<nosrednaekim> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sloth> ty
<BluesKaj> I upgrade by netinstall and FF3 B5 is the default FF
<nosrednaekim> yeah... me too
<tarek_> nosrednaekim: done now what? restart kde?
<nosrednaekim> tarek_: mess around with the settings in there... that should set the resolution permanantly
<sparr__> makdaknife: i disagree
<sparr__> people will be installing 8.04 for years
<sparr__> and six months from now (presumably), FF3 will be stable
<sparr__> id rather have six months of slightly buggy firefox than 2.5 years of outdated firefox
<makdaknife> sparr__: sure, but it should be a no-brainer to have the firefox package point to the firefox3 package when it is released
<jhutchins_wk> How about twenty years of buggy, outdated firefox?
<makdaknife> jhutchins_wk: heh heh
<jhutchins_wk> I swear there are bugs in the history functions that I reported on mosaic.
<tinel> hi all
<sparr__> i have trouble with these arguments mostly because i dislike ubuntu's release system in general
<jhutchins_wk> konqueror for me when I can get it.
<sparr__> ive got debian unstable in my repos list once again, because i know i can't pull packages from ubuntu+1 for at least a few months
<makdaknife> sparr__: microsoft would be taken to task if it released a new version of Windows with a beta version of IE as the default browser
<sparr__> makdaknife: firefox is not the default browser in kubuntu
<makdaknife> sparr__: but in ubuntu?
<sparr__> touche
<sparr__> but...  one might contend that pre-SP2, IE 6 was still in beta  :)
<tinel> does anyone know how to install kubuntu 7.10 on a usb 4gb key? Thank you all
<sparr__> tinel: point the installer at it?
<makdaknife> sparr__: heh fair point
<tinel> hehe, sure but the system will install gru loader
<sparr__> makdaknife: in which case being willing to LABEL it a beta is a plus
<tinel> i need to load kubuntu from other pc
<dwidmann> tinel: I don't know, but I've an idea that I'm going to try
<sparr__> tinel: i believe you need the alternate installer
<sparr__> i also believe there are guides for this
<tinel> sure but all the ways seem to be really complicated
<makdaknife> sparr__: I just feel that for new people trying out the distribution for the first time... its a little bit sad if the browser doesn't work with all of the extensions etc that people expect it to work with
<makdaknife> sparr__: anyway... I guess this discussion doesn't really belong in this channel
<sparr__> makdaknife: cant be helped, plenty of FF1.5 extensions still dont work with FF2
<makdaknife> sparr__: fairy nuff
<dwidmann> tinel: if I can force my idea to work it won't be complicated, then again I don't know if it will work or not
<tinel> i'm leaving, thanks for the support
<tarek_> nosrednaekim: how do i start it?
<tarek_> nosrednaekim: how do i start it?
<jessica_> how do i restart my sound
<nosrednaekim> jessica_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jessica_> thanks
<arnaud__> Bonjour
<zorglu_> q. im planing to install kubuntu8.04, how stable is it up to now ?
<hexidigital> zorglu_:  very stable
<zorglu_> ok thanks
<sigma_1234> stdin: is kde4.1 alpha 1 going to be packaged for kubuntu ?
<spanther> still no sound in kubuntu 8.04 :(
<stdin> if dasKreech has anything to do with it
<sigma_1234> stdin: what do you mean? and is it any better than 4.0.3?
<nosrednaekim> its far better than 4.0.3 in features... instability i'm guessing no :P
<sigma_1234> spanther: odd. did you have sound in gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: daskreech is working on packaging (maybe)
<spanther> sigma_1234, yep :)
<stdin> sigma_1234: it won't be in the kde4 PPA, because it needs Qt4.4 and that's not in Ubuntu, but he's trying to get another PPA for it for those that want some excitement
<sigma_1234> i saw a screenshot tour. it said that only the plasma was unstable
<spanther> das <-- german title for "things" :)
<spanther> sigma_1234, sound hardware is recognized properly but i dont have sound and yes volume bars are up and sound server is enabled :)
<sigma_1234> why isnt qt4.4 in ubuntu yet in any case?
<stdin> sigma_1234: because it hasn't been released by trolltech yet
<sigma_1234> spanther: what card is it?
<o0Chris0o> how do I load kdem theme manager?
<sigma_1234> stdin: how did kde get it then?
<stdin> because they use the snapshots
<spanther> sigma_1234, its not a card its inside the northbridge/southbridge chipset onboard :) nvidia MCP65 high definition audio controller
<sigma_1234> i see opensuse has 4.1 in their repos
<BluesKaj> spanther, make sure the ctrls in alsamixer are unmuted , us ethe M key to do so.
<stdin> the RC was only released this month
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: intrepid is frozen for toolchain upload
<spanther> BluesKaj, what has to stay there? marked green 00 or without green marking ?
<guru_> hello
<sigma_1234> i also have nvidia. works fine with no config
<spanther> sigma_1234, lucky one :(
<spanther> my nForce520 makes trouble i think
<sigma_1234> jpatrick: toolchain upload?
<spanther> oh my god i have sound :D
<stdin> sigma_1234: the C library, compiler, etc
<sigma_1234> spanther: did it work in gutsy?
<spanther> sigma_1234, there were some things still muted after unmuting everything it works now
<spanther> sigma_1234, yes it did and it does now since i've unmuted things i couldnt unmute at KDE GUI
<spanther> sigma_1234, alsamixer had bars Kmix didnt had so there were things muted i couldnt see without alsamixer hehe
<sigma_1234> stdin: i see. is a release schedule of intrepid out? im bored of hardy:) and any chance of kde4 as default in it?
<stdin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<lmg> Why haven't I KDE4 after upgrading kubuntu to hardy?
<sigma_1234> spanther: yeah alsamixer is handy. i wonder if kubuntu will get pulseaudio
<spanther> sigma_1234, i never heard about pulseaudio hehe :)
<genii> lmg: Because kubuntu works with kde3 or kde4
<sigma_1234> its in ubuntu hardy
<stdin> sigma_1234: if KDE 4.1 is good enough, then possibly
<lmg> ANd how can I have it?
<lmg> What must I do?
<stdin> to get kde4 install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<spanther> sigma_1234, but preload is nice its similiar to superfetch :X
<lmg> stdin: Is this manip working good or is dangerous?
<stdin> works fine for me
<lmg> Will I have the choice beetween 3 or 4 when loading an user session?
<sigma_1234> yes
<lmg> Is it long to install kde4?
<sigma_1234> its about 100mb
<lmg> ok
<lmg> thank you
<lmg> (and subsidiary question, Is my english good or not? :p)
<stdin> your english is fine :)
<tete> halo
<sigma_1234> grammar is a bit off
<spanther> stdin, and mine? :3
<tete> im from slovak
<stdin> probably better than mine, and I *am* english ;)
<spanther> cool xD
<tete> what is this
<lmg> I am from France so its quit good (to my mind) that I can speak one or to word of English XD
<lmg> too*
<lmg> euh
<sigma_1234> well in that case your english is dam good
<lmg> two* :p
<spanther> you're fine lmg :)
<genii> lmg: Most native english speakers will not bother to use correct "an user" as you did.
<marinosi> hello..I 've inserted a live cd with KDE4 of Kubuntu Hardy and the fonts are so huge I can 't go forward with the installation..How can that be fixed
<marinosi> ?
<lmg> thank you spanther and genii :) I try to install kde4 and come back if it don't work
<tete> Are you speaking about Kubuntu???
<spanther> koay but be aware that kde4 is beta
<tete> and kde
<tete> Kopete is GOOD, because i can chating with my friends
<stdin> spanther: it's 4.0.3, it's not in beta
<nosrednaekim> marinosi: did you try going into system settings and adjusting the size of the fonts
<spanther> stdin, but i've heard that they have to fix alot of things
<lmg> By the way, should I use aptitude or apt-get?
<nosrednaekim> not fix... but add features
<marinosi> nosrednaekim: the system is unusable with so huge fonts
<tete> Are you have Skype in the Kubuntu, kde
<stdin> lmg: both work
<nosrednaekim> lmg: use aptitude so you can remove it easily
<nosrednaekim> not that you will want to ;)
<tete> Because i not
<lmg> stdin: I know but what is the best?
<stdin> I tend to use aptitude more
<lmg> nosrednaekim: ok
<stdin> !skype | tete
<ubottu> tete: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<BluesKaj> spanther, the "00" marking replaces the mute "M" in the ctrl boxes
<tete> ubunttu thank you
<tete> because i have icq in Kopete, but Skype dont
<tete> Je tu dakto zo Slovenska??
<stdin> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<stdin> I think...
<lmg> When I want to install kde4, aptitude offerde a lot of solution to resolve a problem, but I didn't Understood what is it about...
<tete> Why
<stdin> lmg: what package are you installing?
<lmg> Its whit a score like -12, -124...
<lmg> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<BluesKaj> !sl
<ubottu> Factoid sl not found
<stdin> lmg: can you post the output to pastebin
<stdin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lmg> ok
<lmg> wait a minute
<tete> ubunttu: you is from slavak
<hexidigital> do kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop conflict?
<stdin> tete: ubottu is a program
<stdin> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<skreech_> .
<lmg> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8985/
<BluesKaj> aha slobenis is si
<BluesKaj> !si
<stdin> hexidigital: no
<ubottu> Factoid si not found
<hexidigital> stdin:  awesome. thanks
<hexidigital> (didn't want to find out the hard way)
<BluesKaj> !slovenia
<ubottu> Factoid slovenia not found
 * BluesKaj finally realizes the futility of it all 
<tete> You are have kubuntu
<stdin> lmg: can you try "sudo LANG=C aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop"
<lmg> ok, but can you telle me what is the aim of LANG=C please?
<lmg> telll*
<stdin> it makes the command print in English ;)
<lmg> ok :D
<o0Chris0o> how do I load kde theme manager?
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<navetz> hey does anyone here know if using krandtray might be an easy way to get dualscreen working?
<lmg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8986/
<o0Chris0o> can't find system >> preferences
<stdin> lmg: that's ok, it'll just remove packages you aren't usign
<stdin> o0Chris0o: read the kubuntu instructions
<leatherdruid> can anyone tell me why I'm getting so much traffic on irqs 12 & 17 ?
<hmel> a
<lmg> But which of this option should I take?
<lmg> those*
<o0Chris0o> stdin: I don't see any kubuntu instructions
<stdin> o0Chris0o: read the 2nd link
<navetz> where can I find krandtray?
<navetz> I can't find the repos
<lmg> Ok I'll try whith the first one (score of -12)
<stdin> lmg: try just with apt-get
<stdin> lmg: aptitude can be a bit annoying with dependencies sometimes
<lmg> But somebody told me its not easy to remove packages with it?
<stdin> removing kde4 is easy anyway
<lmg> ok
<lmg> so, let's go :)
<spanther> scanning for tv   channels now :)
<devnet> navetz: can you try apt-cache search krandtray in a konsole?
<navetz> devnet: i have never tried apt-cache, let me give it a go thanks.
<J> Hi, I've got an ACER Aspire 2020 that's having some problems with 8.10 (KDE 3) that's been upgraded to from 7.10.  Log out and shutdown don't work, it just hangs (well, for at least 15 mins which is as long as I left it).  I've tried acpi=force and reboot=b neither helped.  This wasn't an issue under 7.10.  Help?
<navetz> devnet: nope nothing
<devnet> so it's most likely not in any repository you are currently updating from
<navetz> devnet: yea I am trying to find the repo, but I cant find it yet
<devnet> navetz: you using KDE 4.x?
<squid0> hello. I'm trying to install kubuntu-kde4 from a CD using apt, but it keeps trying to download the packages from the internet, which is problematic for me
<squid0> how do I go about this?
<navetz> devnet: nope
<navetz> devnet: 3,5
<devnet> squid0: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to include only the CD, not an internet repository
<navetz> devnet: I think it might not be avaliable in any ubuntu repositories
<squid0> devnet: ok thanks
<devnet> navetz: everything I'm seeing says it has been integrated inside kde
<stdin> squid0: you can only do that from the alternate CD
<squid0> stdin: oh drat
<squid0> adept keeps crashing :(
<navetz> devnet: Kubuntu's version of kde is different isnt it?
<stdin> did you edit your sources.list before it crashed?
<devnet> navetz: yes
<spanther> i cant watch dvb-t after scanning for channels and having all i wanted to play them but now theres a problem "no module found to handle this source (/home/sven/.kaxtv.ts)
<llutz> how does swsusp count partitions? it tries to resume from "8:5", it should use /dev/sda5
<squid0> stdin: i'm not sure
<devnet> squid0: hit alt-f2, type kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list, make changes, save, close
<squid0> how do I install pulse audio? I thought it was installed by default?
<stdin> only change it if you know what you're doing, as adept won't start if it's wrong
<devnet> navetz: I'm finding that it is part of kcontrol
<squid0> devnet: ok, but will that allow me to install packages from the kde remix cd?
<spanther> i install kubuntu-restricted-extras now :)
<devnet> squid0: not sure :/  I haven't used kubuntu in years now
 * devnet used to be heavy debian though
<squid0> devnet: you serious? so how come you hang out on this channel? :)
<devnet> I'm helping navetz
<devnet> he was on #kde
<devnet> I came over since no one was answering him
<squid0> oh that's nice
<devnet> I just try to help...I love linux...no specific flavor
<o0Chris0o> I am wondering if someone can help me install this theme called Azenis, I need other appz to do it, but if you can help me. I'll appreciate it, the theme is on kde-look, doesn't give any directions :(
<devnet> navetz: I can't find a single resource for installing krandtray...supposedly it's already in KDE 3.5.9 somewhere..
<devnet> navetz: you might try looking for it using locate (via konsole)
<squid0> devnet: when I comment out all but the CD entry in sources.list, and do sudo apt-get update, I see output that says it's ignoring the CD repo
<devnet> squid0: strange...is the CD mounted?
<stdin> krandrtray is in kcontrol (KDE3) or kdebase-workspace-bin (KDE4)
<squid0> devnet: no
<bipolar> $ dpkg -S `which krandrtray`
<bipolar> kcontrol: /usr/bin/krandrtray
<bipolar> devnet: ^^
<devnet> nod
<devnet> <---no using kubuntu ":D
<bipolar> ahh
<spanther> ubuntu archive is slow as hell is this normal? ^^
<devnet> for me it's 'conary q krandtray --path'
<devnet> navetz: have fun :)  Glad we found the answer :D
 * devnet greets the channel
<squid0> hmm :( I remove all repos in adept, then add the kubuntu remix CD. then reload. but still, kubuntu-kde4-desktop does not show :(
<squid0> sudo apt-get update gets: Ign cdrom://Kubuntu-KDE4 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423) hardy/main Translation-en_ZA
<squid0> stdin: are you sure that this is only possible with the alternate CD?
<kreib> whats annyoing is that shift tab doesnt tab backwards in app selection
<lmg> stdin: I am back and the installation doesn't work
<stdin> squid0: yes
<lmg> It had made the connection not working
<lmg> internet
<lmg> it put internet off and I don't know why
<stdin> lmg: try another mirror
<lmg> But I am not sure it was the problem, because I was not here
<lmg> I try again and if it do it again, I will ask you kow ot change mirror :)
<lmg> how*
<navetz> devnet: hey thanks, I had to help my dad so I was gone, and now I have to go again. Thanks
<RurouniJones> So I have SKIM installed, what do I need to do to allow it to switch to Japanese input?
<RurouniJones> For some reason if I add Japanese as a system language some app menus (Amarok I'm looking at you) go half japanese
<RurouniJones> even if the system default is English
<lmg> stdin: It doesn't work at all
<lmg> what must I do?
<at0mix> how would i get restricted drivers to show up? all was fine on 7.10 upgraded to 8.04 and nothing shows.
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: new one doesn't seem to be working as well at detecting things... what hardware do you have that needs to be configured>
<o0Chris0o> at0mix: try kmenu >> System >> Hardware Drivers Manager
<at0mix> i have been through the most obvious things, driver manager and system settings
<at0mix> system settings does not have restricted driver tab
<at0mix> nvidia geforce video card is what i would like to have working
<o0Chris0o> what card you got?
<at0mix> i was using compiz in 7.10
<at0mix> geforce4
<o0Chris0o> I have nVidia 8600 GT
<o0Chris0o> oic
<o0Chris0o> have you tried looking on nVidia's website? they might have driver there for linux
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: install the nvidia-glx package
<at0mix> i have installed restricted drivers, but i have no way to enable them?
<fedenka> hi there guyz
<fedenka> i have one problem with sound
<fedenka> kubuntu 8.04
<fedenka> snd_hda_intel
<fedenka> modprobe snd_hda_intel - error
<fedenka> cant found module
<nosrednaekim> and that problem is?
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: edit your xorg.conf... its quite simple
<fedenka> it s not workin at all
<fedenka> )
<elTigre> help! since the last boot I can't play any sound
<elTigre> and at least KMix doesn't show anything muted....
<J> Hi, I've got an ACER Aspire 2020 that's having some problems with 8.10 (KDE 3) that's been upgraded to from 7.10.  Log out and shutdown don't work, it just hangs (well, for at least 15 mins which is as long as I left it).  I've tried acpi=force and reboot=b neither helped.  This wasn't an issue under 7.10.  Help?
<fedenka> +1024 same problem with sound
<fedenka> to eltigra
<fedenka> )
<RurouniJones> hrruuuaagh, now my system is stuck in half-japanese despite the fact I removed it from the languages and even uninstalled the freaking language pack
<fedenka> no mixers in kmix
<zorglu_> q. how fact are the .deb server currently ? still redhot ?
<nosrednaekim> J: thats got an ATI, no?
<J> nosrednaekim: think so, just a sec...
<nosrednaekim> zorglu_: US severs are pretty fast now
<fedenka> nosrednaekim, so can you help m?
<zorglu_> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<J> nosrednaekim: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<o0Chris0o> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nosrednaekim> J: and you installed the ATI restricted driver?
<soon> Hi folks - just ran the update from 7.10 to 8.04. Worked fine, but when I enable the nvidia driver it hangs at boot (rc.local something or other). If I revert to driver "nv" in xorg.conf - it works again ---- any ideas??
<elTigre> fedenka: did you get any answer here, yet?
<nosrednaekim> soon: did you install an nvidia driver manually, or with envy in 7.10?
<J> nosrednaekim: is that in the kubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<nosrednaekim> elTigre: did you just install a new kernel?
<fedenka> no((
<fedenka> oh
<fedenka> 2 hours minus
<fedenka> )
<elTigre> nosrednaekim: not conciously
<nosrednaekim> J: no... its the xorg-driver-fglrx .... check if thats installed
<elTigre> I might have
<fedenka> but, you right
<fedenka> hey there some one have trouble with ati?
<fedenka> i can help
<fedenka> )
<nosrednaekim> elTigre:  do you have more than two kernels in your grub boot loader?
<elTigre> yes
<fedenka> one kernel
<fedenka> )
<zorglu_> installing thru virtualbox :) this virtual thing is really nice :)
<nosrednaekim> elTigre: try booting the old one
<fedenka> apt-get install fglrx - sucks
<elTigre> hm, don't know... I always used this one
<J> nosrednaekim: installed and latest
<fedenka> it easier to install it by hands
<soon> nosrednaekim - i dont remember - probably not manually, but dont know
<nosrednaekim> J: ok, then let me find that bug... you need to edit a config file by hand... not hard, and it should fix your problem
<elTigre> well, then... I think I have to try that.... I will report back if that won't work...
<J> nosrednaekim: thanks - I've been searching launchpad but... sigh :)
<fedenka> nosrednaekim
<fedenka> can you help me?
<nosrednaekim> J: here ya go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [High,In progress]
<J> nosrednaekim: many thanks.
<zorglu_> !ask | fedenka
<ubottu> fedenka: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nosrednaekim> fedenka: I don't know...i'm not too good with sound issues. fedenkawas it working beforein 8.04?
<zorglu_> well not that suitable but close :)
<J> nosrednaekim: most appreciated :)  Saves me reinstalling all!
<fedenka> yes it works with 7 10
<nosrednaekim> fedenka: but when you upgraded, it stopped (or are you still on 7.10)
<fedenka> 8 04
<fedenka> yes
<fedenka> exactly
<fedenka> but last time i installed 8 04 everything works great
<fedenka> (i installed 8 04, then formatted hdd, and after again install 8 04)
<nosrednaekim> fedenka: thats weird.
<RurouniJones> Has anyone else noticed a bug whereby if you install the Japanese language pack and DONT have US english added as a language (for example you only have british english added) Then half the system goes Japanese?
<fedenka> yes
<sparr__> since upgrading to hardy, my audio volume is much lower.  ive maxxed every control in alsamixer and it is still much lower than it used to be.  what can i try next?
<nosrednaekim> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sparr__> nosrednaekim: those seem less than relevant
<fedenka> rurounijones, search in adept manager, keyword is kde
<nosrednaekim> sparr__: right click on kmix and make sure all the channels are enabled
<nosrednaekim> on the kmix window itself
<sparr__> nosrednaekim: im not using kmix
<elTigre> nosrednaekim: didn't work...
<elTigre> still no sound
<nosrednaekim> sparr__: what are you using?
<nosrednaekim> elTigre: ok.... then try this K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System->hardware->driver->Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<Ketrel> I'm having a major problem with connecting to wifi.  When I try to connec it get to 57% "Activation stage: IP configuration started"
<nosrednaekim> err... not driver.... "device"
<Ketrel> If I spam ifconfig, I find that I sometimes will get an IP, but either way, it then fails.
<sparr__> nosrednaekim: alsamixer
<sparr__> nosrednaekim: and all playback channels are enabled, unmuted, and at max volume
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: sounds like typical knetworkmanager non-sense... does this AP have encryption?
<elTigre> nosrednaekim: sorry, I have kde4
<nosrednaekim> sparr__: ok.... I know nothing about sound,.... you could go to #alsa
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim, this particular one does not.
<J> nosrednaekim: patched.  Rebooting - I'll let you know if it worked soon.
<nosrednaekim> elTigre: ah ok :)
<Riddell> ken's artwork talk on now in #ubuntu-classroom
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: ok,lets do some command line stuff then
<_sourcemaker> how can I open a VPN connection in virtualbox windows XP... using NAT? I receive the message that the server is not available... but it is?
<elTigre> I haven't yet found where to select alsa
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim are you going to direct me (I'm not familiar with any networking via cli)
<nosrednaekim> elTigre: yah.. its not in kde4, sorry... let me check something
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: yeah.. get the name of the ESSID (the network name)
<Ketrel> I got that (if you want to know it's @kun3t )
<elTigre> in the backend's tab I have "Audiodevices" but nothing is listed there
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel:  now, from running "iwconfig" find the logical name of your network device (should be eth1, wlan0 or ath0)
<Ketrel> I know that much already, it's eth1
<Ketrel> eth0 is my wired, eth1 is wifi
<elTigre> hm now I have sound
<elTigre> strange...
<elTigre>  ^ ^
<nosrednaekim> elTigre: XD
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: ok... now run this command "sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID @kun3t"
<at0mix> installed nvidia-glx but still not working
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: and modified your xorg.conf?
<at0mix> not sure what to change there
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim, doing so now (but for the record, if it had a wep key, how would I include that?)
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: ok, under the "Device".... put the line "Driver     "nvidia""
<at0mix> ok, will give that a shot!
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: add "-key theverylongandsecurekeyhere"
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim and I ran that command, it seems to have just run and done nothing else (no output)
<DaemonLee> Question: What's the benefit between picking the AMD64 ISO and the i386? I have a AMD Turion x2 system here.
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: thats fine.... not run "sudo dhclient eth1"
<nosrednaekim> *now
<nosrednaekim> DaemonLee: how much ram do you have?
<DaemonLee> 2gb
<zorglu_> the 8.04 logout popup is still bugged :)
<J> nosrednaekim: that worked.  If you are ever in Nottingham (UK) I owe you a pint of your choice.
<Ketrel> 4 lines of "DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval" 7, 14, and 10
<J> nosrednaekim: thanks
<Ketrel> then "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<nosrednaekim> ok, then i'd go for the i386.... 64 is only really useful for systems with over 3.5GB of ram
<nosrednaekim> J: give it to Robin Hood ;)
<J> nosrednaekim: na, he's long dead - wouldn't appreciate it!
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: ok, was this working before, and what chipset is it?
<nosrednaekim> J: then dump it on the Sheriff :P
<Ketrel> It worked this morning, and it's an intel chipset.
<DaemonLee> nosrednaekim: You know where I can find a Torrent link for Kubuntu?
<RurouniJones> Has anyone got a link to setting up SKIM for Japanese input on either Feisty, Gutsy or Hardy that they have personally had success with?
<J> nosrednaekim: lol - but seriously - this was hard to find.  And the help much appreciated :)
<nosrednaekim> DaemonLee: yes... off the download link in the topic
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: could be your router than..... could you restart it?
<nosrednaekim> J: you are welcome... I love the guy who made that fix too (certainly wasn't me!)
<Ketrel> This particular one is my schools, I've had it happen with my home one, and it's never helped to restart it
<nosrednaekim> how did you fix it that time?
<at0mix> changed xorg.conf, no luck, black screen
<Ketrel> with about 50 reboots, it finally started working (all the while my 3 windows laptops would happily connect and disconnect)
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: black screen?
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: go into recovery mode...
<at0mix> yup, xserver would not start
<at0mix> i did
<Ketrel> Also, I should mention that I never had this problem in gutsy :\
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: edit that line back out?
<at0mix> i did, i have x running again
<at0mix> i had all this working fine under gutsy
<nosrednaekim> alrighty...... can you pastebin your xorg.conf WITH the change that you made?
<nosrednaekim> (before you erased it)
<at0mix> i can try
<lmg> Hi
<lmg> I am trying to run kde4 on kubuntu hardy
<lmg> And it didn't really work...
<nosrednaekim> lmg: what didn't work?
<lmg> using sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<at0mix> it does want me to paste?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lmg> it install it and change nothing
<at0mix> ah, ok
<nosrednaekim> lmg: it will now be an option on the login screen... there is a button that you can use to select which DE you want ot use
<felipe__> Sorry can anybody help me to configure my ATI Xpress 200 ? I have Kubuntu Hardy heron ...
<lmg> no no there is no option
<nosrednaekim> lmg: did you click the button?
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: sure... whats wrong with it?
<lmg> yes I did
<lmg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9005/
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: I don`t know to do it...
<felipe__> I`m noob in this Linux World
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: so you want to install the driver>
<at0mix>  ok, here it is http://pastebin.com/de5f035e
<felipe__> yes i want to install the driver for the ATI Xpress 200
<lmg> nosrednaekim: is there any problem?
<nosrednaekim> lmg: ooo, not good. run "sudo apt-get update" and the try installing it again
<lmg> ok
<lmg> not aptitude?
<lmg> apt-get?
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: yes i want to install the driver for the ATI Xpress 200
<lmg> Is apt-get better than aptitude?
<nosrednaekim> lmg: it doesn't matter :P
<BluesKaj> felipe_, nosrednaekim , the driver should be an option that pops up after the hardy install reboot , it'll show up in the panel  like a circuit board icon
<lmg> ok
<pteague> anybody have any idea why i'm getting 2 popups when i insert a cd or dvd?
<Ketrel> so is there anything else I can try?
<Kr|ptiX> i updated to 8.04 an my sound isnt work
<Kr|ptiX> workn*
<felipe__> BluesKaj: i can see it
<felipe__> :)
<felipe__> But show me "Not in use"
<BluesKaj> felipe_ click on it and follow the instructions
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: then enter admin mode and enable it
<felipe__> ok BluesKaj
<Kr|ptiX> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<felipe__> Tell me ...
<BluesKaj> yes felipe_ do as nosrednaekim says
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: seems ok..., I don't know
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: Where ?
<at0mix> thanks for your help !! <nosrednaekim>
<nosrednaekim> felipe__ in that driver manager
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: meh... didn't do anything.. its not fixed
<felipe__> ok nosrednaekim i can see
<felipe__> :D
<BluesKaj> felipe_ there will be a box saying "Administrator Mode"
<pteague> any idea which logger i should keep active? klogd or sysklogd?
<fenix> hola
<nosrednaekim> helloo fenix
<fenix> nosrednaekim: do u know how can i auto mount usb disck _
<nosrednaekim> fenix: should happen automagically
<nosrednaekim> !automount
<ubottu> Factoid automount not found
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: i´m installing the driver
<nosrednaekim> fenix: if not... it may not be detected properly, check what dmesg says aftr plugging it in
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: reboot
<fenix> ok tnks nosrednaekim
<felipe__> ok nosrednaekim
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim, any other things you can think of for me to try?
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: try turning off your laptop, and pulling the battery out
<nosrednaekim> and AC adapter of course
<NoiseKiller> why is my fonts like 5pt instead of ordinary 10 or 12? my eyes.... 8-)
<nosrednaekim> NoiseKiller: adjust them :)
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: i`m back
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: did that work?
<felipe__> yes i have video
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim: made no difference :(
<felipe__> but i can`t see the configuration panel for my ATI video card
<NoiseKiller> nosrednaekim. how adjust?
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: keep the batter out for like 5 minutes
<blkhtbrigade> I'm having trouble rebuilding a module.   I've got the module all ready to make, but when I run make it only outputs the .o and not the .ko.  modpost is showing but doesn't seem to want to convert to .ko =/   any ideas?
<felipe__> nosrednaekim:  but i can`t see the configuration panel for my ATI video card
<nosrednaekim> NoiseKiller: systemsettings->appearance->fonts
<NoiseKiller> nosrednaekim: it came with compiz. :)
<nosrednaekim> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: grab the "fglrx-control" package
<felipe__> ok
<NoiseKiller> nosrednaekim. worked... but wde crasched. :)
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: installing ...
<nosrednaekim> wde?
<BluesKaj> dunno whay he wants the ATI control Panel ...it does do much except screw things up IME
<BluesKaj> doesn't
<LamerMan> guys, is img file just a raw data from floppy or has it some other specific format? Will i get img by "cat /dev/fd0"?
<pteague> ok, i think i know why i'm getting 2 popups when i insert a movie dvd or a blank cd, etc...  the other day i updated the gnome packages & it's apparently reset a bunch of defaults including re-adding gdm to the startup services (how you start both kdm & gdm without giving a different screen i don't know)
<BluesKaj> *.img is a type of iso image file
<LamerMan> BluesKaj so it's not just raw data from the disk, right?
<BluesKaj> LamerMan, dunno for sure
<xenol> hello, can anyone help me with how to unrar one rar, which is splited into few rars?
<SlimeyPete> just unrar the first rar
<SlimeyPete> the rest should be picked up automatically
<nixternal> #ubuntu-classroom - Ubuntu Open Week is going on right now, and in roughly 10 minutes, I will be presenting KDE 4! Come one, come all!
<squid0>  hi. just installed hardy, and pulseaudio wasn't installed. I just installed the packages via synaptic, but I'm not sure how to set it up. Can someone help please?
<xenol> SlimeyPete: also forgot to tell its with password, but ark cant open it :>
<nosrednaekim> squid0: this is the kubuntu channel, for GNOMe/ubuntu/Pulse go to #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> nixternal, I'm there
<nixternal> rock on!
<squid0> nosrednaekim: isn't pulseaudio in kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> xenol: not sure about passwords, sorry
<nosrednaekim> squid0: no
<__sourcemaker> how can I install vmware server on kubuntu hardy... it does not work!
<__sourcemaker> there seems a kernel problem...
<squid0> nosrednaekim: ah. any way of installing it in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> squid0: why would you want to?
<squid0> nosrednaekim: I work with music recording and jack, and I'd like to route all sound through pulse. and it sounds pretty cool, I'd like to try it out
<__sourcemaker> as fallback of vmware server... I try virtualbox now... but I can't open windows vpn connection...
<xenol> SlimeyPete: password aint my problem, problem is ark says error occured in rar
<nosrednaekim> squid0: ok... yes you can I guess, just don't know how to do ti. :P
<at0mix> nosrednaekim: x says it cant load glx? no compatiable nvidia driver found. I installed the nvidia-glx pkg any thoughts?
<SlimeyPete> xenol: use unrar from a terminal?
<squid0> nosrednaekim: ah :)
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: what card di you say you had? geforce4
<nosrednaekim> ?
<at0mix> ark wont do passowrds, go to terminal and rar x blah.rar
<at0mix> yest geforce4
<nosrednaekim> at0mix: ok, then that apckage should work... I don't know why it isn't
<at0mix> oops , yes geforce 4
<xenol> SlimeyPete: gives me only list of avaliable prefixes and do nothing
<nosrednaekim> sorry :(
<at0mix> hmm, thanks again
<yotuto> hola amigos
<genii> Any way to get knetworkmanager to show for instance if I'm I'm using 802.11a,b,g or n ?
<genii> I know right-click and hover on current active shows it, can it be made to show it on regular hover of the icon in the tray?
<nosrednaekim> genii: if you hack the code..i'm sure:P
<felipe__> nosrednaekim:
<felipe__> fglrx-control installed :D
<nosrednaekim> BRB
<genii> nosrednaekim: Thats what I suspected.... thanks
 * nosrednaekim hugs his iwconfig
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: i got a 311 FPS in a fgl_glxgears
<Riddell> KDE 4 talk in #ubuntu-classroom in a minute!
<Ubter> hi, can anyone help me?
<Ubter> I am fairly new to ubuntu
<Ubter> coming from Fedora
<BluesKaj> Ubter , just ask :)
<Ubter> I want to use alien to convert an rpm for a 32 bit program, but I am using a 64 bit Kubuntu and it is failing with an error
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: thats ok I guess :)
<nosrednaekim> Ubter: what program?
<Ubter> amd64' does not appear in package's architecture list (i386)
<Ubter> maya
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: Thanks  man :D
<arjuna> algun canal en español para kubuntu?
<Ubter> It is a 3d software package
<felipe__> arjuna: kubuntu-es
<Ubter> I already have it runing in fedora
<felipe__> :D
<felipe__> #kubuntu-es
<__sourcemaker> why are there so many problems in the current hardy relase?
<arjuna> gracias felipe
<Ubter> actually I am having trouble installing 32 bit software all together on this
<Ubter> I couldn't install Opera either
<__sourcemaker> I have a lot of problems with hardy... it's a fresh clean install... but gusty works better... really better !!!
<Ketrel> same problem with now that battery was pulled :(
<sparr__> what provides the file browser for firefox in kde?  when firefox does 'open file' or 'save as'
<Ubter> afk one moment
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: thats odd... is your wireless swtich on?
<lmg> nosrednaekim: ok it works but I don't really see the interest of kde4
<lmg> its beautifull but that's all
<lmg> there is no more option in control panel for task bar
<nosrednaekim> yep... its beautiful.. and faster
<lmg> widgets are beautifull, yeah that's all foks
<lmg> :)
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim absolutely.  I have no idea what's wrong, it never stopped working for this long :(
<arjuna> error checking root file system
<arjuna> como lo soluciono
<_myrtille_> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arjuna> thank you
<_sourcemaker> how can i disable martian source and ll header checks?
<spanther> is there a clone of the commercial valve steam game Defcon ?
<uga> good afternoon guys... I got a box (not mine) migrated from windows to kubuntu successfully, but I ahd a small problem with it
<uga> it seems their ISP needs stablishing a VPN connection (it's prepaid connection)
<uga> how does one configure a virtual priv. network on *buntu/linux?
<uga> I've done so on winders, but never on linux
<_sourcemaker> uga: cool... I have the same problem without success
<uga> I was able to ping the net, dns worked fine etc
<uga> just they need a vpn established first
<uga> and it's not a proxy from what I saw, it's a real vpn
<will00> ey im wondering, is there a way of installing windows video drivers in kubuntu?
<uga> will00: apt-get install w32codecs or so, yes
<uga> or w64codecs for win64 boxes
<uga> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ketrel> I give up :(
<uga> I wonder if this is what they do http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<RurouniJones> uga, sounds like you need more info on what VPN software the ISP is using
<Nyad> Hi. I have some movies in ISO9660 format. How do I play them in kubuntu without writing them to CD?
<will00> arent w32codecs for video files?
<uga> RurouniJones: that's what I'm digging now, what sort of vpn it is. It must be some microsoft standard though, since they ask you to configure it through the control panel of windows
<Faust-C> will00, for everything
<will00> ok
<RurouniJones> Microsoft "Standard"...good luck :)
<Faust-C> mp3, avi, rm, and so forth
<will00> faust-c so no video card drivers?
<Faust-C> not really MS standard just propriotary formats
<uga> will00: oh, hardware drivers, not codecs?
<Faust-C> will00, uh no
<Faust-C> will00, what vid card
<uga> will00: you need linux drivers I'm afraid. nvidia and ati provide those
<will00> im using a sis 662
<uga> and afaik there's intel ones too, then there's S3 ones too...
<Nyad> Hi. I have some movies in ISO9660 format. How do I play them in kubuntu without writing them to CD?
<Faust-C> Nyad, mount them and play?
<will00> but there isnt a linux driver for it, could i use the windows one with ndiswrapper?
<Faust-C> will00, lol
<Faust-C> will00, what vid card
<Faust-C> you still havent answered that
<Nyad> Faust-C: How do I mount them? the same way I mount a hardrive?
<Nyad> ]
<Faust-C> Nyad, google mount ISO linux
<Faust-C> actually google mount ISO ubuntu and it will show you
<will00> faust-c its an embedded SiS Mirage1 Graphics
<uga> RurouniJones: okay, found something, a guy was told (he was having trouble) by the ISP that it's pptp protocol vpn
<Faust-C> will00, the default one for X should work fine
<uga> without ciphering
<will00> faust-c, it does, but i get all these wierd vertical lines in the screen
<Faust-C> will00, X -configure
<Faust-C> or was it X -config
<uga> RurouniJones: seems possible at least, now I have to figure out the how-to
<uga> yepeee! =)
<Faust-C> will00, your vid card can work w/ generic drivers
<RurouniJones> uga, I have never used it but: pptp-linux, network-manager-pptp, pptp
<Faust-C> will00, you just need to learn to do it yourself
<uga> RurouniJones: ah, you rock
<RurouniJones> those seem to be the packages you want
<uga> yes, sound like so
<uga> thanks
<will00> iv tried the generic drivers and it either destroys x or results in the same issue
<o0Chris0o> how do I make sure deKorator is installed and running?
<nappingfirefox> hi
<nappingfirefox> italian?
<Faust-C> will00, ive had some pretty crappy systems and managed to get them to work fine
<_myrtille_> !it
<Faust-C> will00, just takes a lil reading
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nappingfirefox> grazie... sono newbie
<o0Chris0o> !newbie
<ubottu> Factoid newbie not found
<will00> faust-c, i know, im on install 8 and day 3
<o0Chris0o> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please help me with some module issues: I`m trying to blacklist ndiswrapper from autoloading at boot time. So I remove it from /etc/modules and also added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist . But it is still loading . Any advice an what I should do next ?
<RurouniJones> Good luck uga
<Faust-C> will00, sec
<Faust-C> will00, btw why would you want graphics on a small system like that
<uga> RurouniJones: the hardest part is configuring it while you have no network for digging for info
<will00> faust-c im using it as a internet kiosk for my business
<uga> I wonder if those debs are included in the CD. I may just download them to a pen drive...
<Nyad> is it possible to install DE's other than XFce and Gnome and KDE on ubuntu distro?
<Faust-C> will00, should have gotten something a lil more extendable ....
<Faust-C> anyways brb
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: yes
<o0Chris0o> how do I make sure deKorator is installed and running?
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: just install the respective ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop meta-packgae as needed.
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: for other de, you can install fluxbox, openbox and a whole host of others.
<Nyad> Odd-rationale: I want to not have any of Gnome KDE or XFce]
<Nyad> so does ubuntu site have the pckages on their site?
<Nyad> or do I have to do from source for each of htem
<Nyad> ?
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: you can remove them or install a command line system with the alternative cd and just install the de/wm of your choice
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: which one are you looking for?
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: most are in the repos
<stdin> you'd need the server install CD to install a cli system, alternate CD installs a GUI desktop
<Odd-rationale> stdin: the alternative cd also includes an option to install a cli
<flamingo_> hi,
<Odd-rationale> as does the mini.iso
<flamingo_> does somebody know an audio editor
<Odd-rationale> flamingo_: audacity is good
<flamingo_> audacity does not play
<flamingo_> the sound
<uga> RurouniJones: I'm tempted to pipe all connections through icmps
<flamingo_> it says something about the "samplerat" may be a bug???
<uga> RurouniJones: they let icmps through without vpn nor payment =)
<Odd-rationale> for kde, maybe kdenlive...
<flamingo_> could it be?
<stdin> Odd-rationale: netboot ftw :)
<flamingo_> i use alsa and everything is so complicated
<uga> RurouniJones: I read somebody once had tunnelled all packets through icmp8 packets =)
<flamingo_> i perhaps change to debian or so
<RurouniJones> That is just wrong
<uga> so it ought to be not too hard
<flamingo_> don't know...
<uga> RurouniJones: why so, they just suck at security =)
<RurouniJones> So wrong. Besides that guide you linked to looked pretty good. Assuming it worked
<flamingo_> i'm really desparate that is does not work.
<flamingo_> what is the best to use for the sound card? alsa, oss?
<uga> RurouniJones: I don't think you can achieve much bandwidth out of icmp, and you need an external proxy anyway =)
<uga> for unpacking the icmps and rerouting
<donald__> okay my speakers are plugged in and im not getting sound...power is on and computer volume is up and not muted
<uga> RurouniJones: it's theif fault if they haven't thought of those things ;)
<uga> it's so obvious
<uga> network works out of the box without payment ;)
<KWGoD> neone help me with the speaker problems?
<uga> it's just http that doesn't
<uga> and any tcp port afaik
<flamingo_> @kwgod
<ubottu> flamingo_: Error: "kwgod" is not a valid command.
<flamingo_> ->kwgod
<flamingo_> whats the problem?
<KWGoD> im not getting any sound out of my speakers
<uga> RurouniJones: I think it's more wrong that after payment they tell you "we only support windows"
<KWGoD> they are on
<flamingo_> what u are using?
<flamingo_> i have the same problem with audacity
<flamingo_> with xmms it does work
<flamingo_> what are u using?
<KWGoD> to be honest i have no clue
<KWGoD> my friend built this comp for me and im still getting used to kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: well, #1, your freind could probably give you better helpthan we can
<KWGoD> he told me to come here cuz hes busy atm
<RurouniJones> uga, Windows = PCs, everyone knows that
<RurouniJones> Mind you, an ISP that requires PPTP tunneling sounds dodgy to start with
<KWGoD> its giving me a hard time
<uga> RurouniJones: it is
<o0Chris0o> why do kde theming got to be so difficult
<uga> RurouniJones: nto sure but I think they use that for prepaid connectiosn
<KWGoD> where would i check system info? like what im running?
<uga> users buy hours of connection
<uga> I guess they use the vpn connection to count for connection time
<RurouniJones> aaah, uh, which country is this ISP in?
<uga> the user is connected to the internet anyway, just icmps and udp frames are forwarded (dns and ping work)
<uga> RurouniJones: spain
<RurouniJones> Sounds like a very....unique setup they have there
<uga> RurouniJones: heh, possibly =)
<uga> I'm really tempted to test a UDP tunnel
<uga> it'd be so easy if ssh could work over UDP ;))
<uga> at least I could have internet while I do the setup
<uga> put a tunnel through my home computer, using my pc as gateway
<o0Chris0o> I disbaled Compiz, and lost my title bars, have no idea what happen, can someone help me out?
<Ubter> I want to use alien to convert an rpm for a 32 bit program, but I am using a 64 bit Kubuntu and it is failing with an error
<fdoving> o0Chris0o: alt+f2 'kwin --replace'
<uga> o0Chris0o: you were possibly using the compiz window decoration. Just enter a tty, and type in... export DISPLAY=:0, kwin &
<uga> fdoving: if alt+f2 works yes
<Ubter> amd64' does not appear in package's architecture list (i386)
<fdoving> uga: it should in kde3.
<uga> fdoving: notice he doesn't have a window manager
<uga> fdoving: he may not be able to focus on the minicli
<uga> I had that happenning a while ago ;)
<Ubter> how to install 32bit ap in 8.04
<fdoving> uga: he can copy and paste from the irc window with the mouse, wihtout actually moving the focus around
<uga> fdoving: ah heh, nice trick ;)
<uga> Ubter: exactly like in previous versions
<Ubter> I am coming from fedora
<Ubter> I was going off instructions I found on ubuntu forums
<Ubter> but they are failing with that error
<uga> Ubter: you need to have 32bit compat libraries installed, but other than that, just force architecture
<uga> in dpkg
<o0Chris0o> fdoving kwin --replace didnt' work
<Ubter> I didn't see any option for that in the man pages for alien
<o0Chris0o> uga tty?
<uga> Ubter: try dpkg --force-help
<uga> that will show you what you can force (ignore)
<uga> including the architecture
<KWGoD> where do i dl new themes?
<Ubter> thats the prob, I only have a rpm
<o0Chris0o> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fdoving> o0Chris0o: you are in kde, rihgt?
<uga> o0Chris0o: terminal mode
<uga> ctrl+alt+f1
<Ubter> I can't convert to deb
<phoenix> How do you go about installing the nvidia binary drivers on 8.04? The restricted drivers manager isn't doing anything.
<o0Chris0o> fdoving yes kde 3.5
<o0Chris0o> uga alright so type  export DISPLAY=:0, kwin & in terminal?
<phoenix> Well, now it's doing it, that was really strange
<will00> im getting an error sayin that "C compiler cannot create executables" how do i fix that?
<uga> phoenix: first download the driver installer from nvidia.com, then remove anything related to restricted. you need to stop X for installing. as root, /etc/init.d/kdm stop. in the terminal, login and chmod a+x NVIDIAfoo... (the installer).run and execute it
<fdoving> will00: install the package named 'build-essential'
<will00> ok
<phoenix> three times the driver manager does nothing, I ask on irc and it starts installing.
<o0Chris0o> didn't work either
<uga> o0Chris0o: yes, that will start a new window manager
<uga> o0Chris0o: oh?
<uga> o0Chris0o: first export part <return>
<uga> then kwin part <return>
<KWGoD> and can anyone help me with my speaker problem
<phoenix> thanks uga, but it just worked.
 * phoenix ponders the little bugs he's seen so far in 8.04 and wonders if he misread that this was an lts release.
<uga> phoenix: be careful with those drivers. they tend to be annoyign sometimes. they will load earlier than other drivers you install yourself ,unless completely unisntalled properly
<o0Chris0o> uga, I opened new tty and did it, it said done, still no title bars
<phoenix> Heh, I had it trying to load nvidia drivers three times before I did a clean install for my upgrade since the dist-upgrade broke it.
<uga> o0Chris0o: no errors either?
<uga> it should show some error
<uga> o0Chris0o: [foo ]done means it exits
<uga> that's strange
<phoenix> seemd to work fine though so I never bothered fidling with the init scripts, especially since kubuntu's init scripts seem rather convoluted to me
<KR-data> ok I upgraded both kubuntu and KDE, but it seems like something as basic as the input-driver for the mouse dies after a while. Any ideas on what to do?
<phoenix> Anyways, restart time, crossing fingers for the drivers to run properly.
<o0Chris0o> it says "export DISPLAY=:0, kwin &
<o0Chris0o> chris@chris-desktop:~$ export DISPLAY=:0, kwin &
<o0Chris0o> [1] 6658
<o0Chris0o> [1]+  Done                    export DISPLAY=:0, kwin
<uga> nononono
<uga> nononono
<uga> ==)
<uga> why do people read litterally rather than interpret what I type =)
<uga> o0Chris0o:
<uga> export DISPLAY=:0 <RETURN>
<uga> PRESS RETURN THERE
<uga> DON'T TYPE RETURN
<uga> =)
<uga> then kwin & <RETURN>
<KR-data> sometimes it goes back online after I unplug and replug my secondary mouse. But that isn't good enough
<KWGoD> okay...someone needs to help me with the sound problem
<o0Chris0o> alright
<uga> =)
<Ubter> anyone here use Maya in Ubuntu 64
<o0Chris0o> ug : I get this export DISPLAY=:0 <RETURN>
<KWGoD> my speakers are plugged in, turned on, and the volume on my comp is up and not muted and im not getting any sound
<KR-data> any ideas on the mouse problem would be very very appreciated, even if it is vague
<o0Chris0o> errr
<uga> o0Chris0o: now yes, right?
<o0Chris0o> this : bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<KWGoD> anyone help?
<uga> o0Chris0o: in which line
<uga> export one, or the kwin one
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: did you try restarting the sound system?
<KWGoD> how?
<o0Chris0o> !sound | KWGoD
<ubottu> KWGoD: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<uga> oh my...
<uga> o0Chris0o: damn, read my lips, DON'T TYPE "R E T U R N"
<KR-data> o0Chris0o, I might be strange, but isn't it a good idea to make sure alsa or oss works first
<uga> press the "RETURN" KEY
<uga> uga@dpcuga:~$ DISPLAY=:0 <RETURN>
<uga> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<uga> thtat's what you did, right? =)
<o0Chris0o> I didn't type returnj
<SlimeyPete> nano will put a newline at the end of the file automatically
<o0Chris0o> that was a mistake I coped wrong line
<o0Chris0o> thats why I said errr
<uga> uga@dpcuga:~$ export DISPLAY=:0 <RETURN>
<uga> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<uga> uga@dpcuga:~$ export DISPLAY=:0
<uga> o0Chris0o: look up there
<KWGoD> kay its checked and still not working
<uga> o0Chris0o: second one works, now you understand what I meant? =)
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: in system settings->sound and multimedia->hardware, set the hardware device to Advanced Linux Sound Architecture and then hit apply again
<cdpuk> Anyone know the format of the session name for `dcop --session [sessionName]`?  --list-sessions doesn't seem useful
<o0Chris0o> not really, because its still not working
<KR-data> anyone who can recommend a good mouse btw.?
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: anything made by M$ :)
<KR-data> one that fully works with no bugs in kde
<o0Chris0o> I am typing "export DISPLAY=:0, kwin & <return> I hit return not typing it
<nosrednaekim> and i'm serious here
<o0Chris0o> uga
<uga> o0Chris0o: two lines, no commas
<uga> I told you up there
<uga> firs thte display line
<uga> then the kwin line
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, well I can have a look, though I don't remember seeing anything of interest
<uga> it's two operations
<KWGoD> its restarting now
<zj> bvcbc
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, the problem is, I like Logitech... when in Windows. But I seem to have trouble with Logitech in Linux nearly no matter what I do
<o0Chris0o> it says done
<o0Chris0o> still no title bars though
<uga> no error at all?
<uga> something is strange
<nosrednaekim> I love my logitech joystick and wireless mouse... but multibuttons are a pain to get configured
<o0Chris0o> no error
<uga> o0Chris0o: just in case, try afterwards "kwin --replace"
<uga> a window manager may still be running
<uga> if that doesn't fix it, I really cannot tell
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, my exact experience
<KWGoD> it keeps getting up to 100% and restarting the restart
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: ouch.. thats not good. ok.. kill it
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, and the bluetooth one I have no is only trouble
<KWGoD> ok now what?
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: now, run this from the command line "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<KWGoD> canceled it
<KWGoD> quotations too?
<o0Chris0o> nga it says
<o0Chris0o> QPainter::begin: Cannot paint null pixmap
<o0Chris0o> QPainter::end: Missing begin() or begin() failed
<o0Chris0o> uga :)
<uga> uhmpf...
<uga> I wonder if your Xorg is running on display :0
<uga> or :1
<uga> why cannot QPainter paint on the device
<uga> unless X isnt' running there
<o0Chris0o> dunno
<KWGoD> ran it and still not getting anything
<o0Chris0o> its just getting kinda annoying trying to get a decent theme
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: now go back to that previous step and try setting it to alsa again
<o0Chris0o> alright uga, this is what I did I went into CCSM, enabled Window Decoration
<o0Chris0o> and command line it says "emerald"
<o0Chris0o> and its back
<o0Chris0o> but
<o0Chris0o> its clear
<o0Chris0o> transparent
<KWGoD> still nothin
<will00> where can i find the xorg-server package?
<uga> o0Chris0o: I haven't used compiz for ages, I can't recall what the dialogs looked like
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: does it still loop on restarting the sounds system?
<KWGoD> no
<uga> o0Chris0o: I code kde, so I run kde4's kwin now
<uga> instead of compiz
<o0Chris0o> ant to get rid of compiz all together, seems like I am having probs with it
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: well, thats good at least...
<o0Chris0o> I just want to be able to use the cube and other animations
<KWGoD> where to from there?
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: are you sure the speakers are plugged into the green jack (dumb I know, but gotta make sure)
<KWGoD> yeah they are
<nosrednaekim> ok... well, I don't have a clue then...
<KWGoD> hmmmm
<KR-data> KWGoD: tried alsamixer?
<KR-data> I know it's vague, but it can give a hint on some errors
<KWGoD> im a bit retarded with this so bare with me
<KWGoD> alsamixer?
<KR-data> run it within konsole
<KWGoD> opened konsole
<KWGoD> now wut?
<KR-data> type: alsamixer
<KR-data> then hit return
<KWGoD> then?
<o0Chris0o> uga does kwin have almost the same effects as compiz?
<KR-data> does it open a system to edit volume levels or does it give an error?
<KWGoD> i see volume levels
<KWGoD> how do i edit them?
<KR-data> ok, is it the right soundcard that is listed in the top left corner?
<KWGoD> not sure
<KWGoD> where do i check system info?
<cpk1> KWGoD: up and down arrow keys changes volume, left and right arrow keys selects which device to use
<KWGoD> figured that part out thankyou though
<KR-data> cpk1, one step ahead of me :p
<KR-data> m for mute/unmute
<Vermux> which file is the tcp/ip configuration?
<KWGoD> LOW AND BEHOLD THOUGH ART LISTEN TO IN FLAMES AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LimCore> how to disable Xgl and 3d effects, and use regular xorg?
<KR-data> KWGoD, an q for quit, I can't remember how to check what cards that's set up in the system, but I'll try to find it
<KWGoD> *raises fists above his head*
<KWGoD> thanyou everyone
<KR-data> no problem :)
<will00> does anyone know where i can find the xorg-server package?
<KWGoD> finally i can listen to all my beautiful metal again
<cpk1> Vermux: you mean how to configure your network cards?
<KR-data> hehe, I couldn't live without my music :) I understand your headache :)
<cpk1> KWGoD: you already have mp3 support?
<KR-data> and the joy when it finally works
<Vermux> cpk1: yes
<stdin> will00: xserver-xorg is the server
<Vermux> cpk1: etc/sysconfig?
<nosrednaekim> KWGoD: ah... cool :)
<cpk1> Vermux: no it would be in /etc/network/interfaces
<will00> stdin: im trying to install some video files and it says it cant find the xorg-server file, what should i do?
<KR-data> what is the point actually in using arts for your sound?
<o0Chris0o> uga you around ?
<stdin> will00: what are you trying to install?
<Vermux> cpk1: I dont c IP addresses there
<will00> im trying to install http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&Inst=Yes&ProductID=2873&DwnldID=15443&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All%20Operating%20Systems&lang=eng
<stdin> will00: that's unneeded, intel driver is included
<cpk1> Vermux: thats because it comes set up to use dhcp by default
<Vermux> ok
<will00> stdin: that might have just destroyed my xserver
<will00> yep its toast
<jonathan__> hello and a good evening! :)
<KR-data> good evening
<KR-data> or I would actually say night :p
<jonathan__> i've a question: how can i turn my desktop in a 3D cubic with several workspaces?
<jonathan__> :)
<o0Chris0o> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<cpk1> Vermux: if you just want to see your ip you can run ifconfig that will output some relevant information
<Vermux> cpk1: exactly! thanks
<jonathan__> never mind, i found it :)
<jonathan__> sorry
<jonathan__> have a nice day :D
<Maillard> I just upgraded to Kubuntu Hardy from the net. Everything seems to work fine, but i cannot open Adept Manager from the menu. Which is the command to issue from a shell to open it?
<SlimeyPete> Maillard: "kdesu adept_manager" I think
<Maillard> thanks SlimeyPete  Now i will try from konsole and see what happens
<yakuzi> i've a problem: i can only change my wallpaper if i right-click on an image and choose "set as background" it won't change if i choose an otherwallpaper with right-click>configure desktop and then change the wallpaper, anyone has an idea how to solve this?
<Maillard> oh my! my problem is likely not adept_manager : if i type in sudo in a shell i get: franz@laptop-new:~$ sudo
<Maillard> sudo: unable to resolve host laptop-new
<Maillard> never had such a problem in years with linux....
<Maillard> can anyone help?
<will00> does anyone know a working configruation for a sis 662 graphics card on an embedded intel uitx motherboard?
<Maillard> Please help! I just upgraded to Kubuntu Hardy and now I can't issue a sudo command
<Maillard> franz@laptop-new:~$ sudo
<Maillard> sudo: unable to resolve host laptop-new
<Maillard> i did the same upgrade on another computer but i didn't see anything like that (luckily)
<psyco> Well if it is a new installation, i'd recommend a reinstall
<psyco> or keep looking for a fix...
<Daisuke_Ido> Maillard: pastebin your /etc/hosts file
<psyco> are any programs that use root open, like adept?
<Maillard> ok, Daisuke_Ido  it will take a minute
<yakuzi> is there some lock-file that prevents me from changing my wallpaper with the right-click configure desktop thing? and if so, can i trash it so i can change my wallpaper again?
<Daisuke_Ido> yakuzi: kde 3 or 4?
<yakuzi> kde3
<picotron> help - I can not watch dvd on kaffeine on hardy. I already installed libdvdcss2
<Daisuke_Ido> not sure then.  i know 4.0.2 had a really annoying bug that would stop that from working
<Maillard> Daisuke_Ido, the file is so short (two   lines) that i guess i can post it here:
<Maillard> # The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.
<Maillard> multi off
<Daisuke_Ido> that's /etc/hosts ?
<yakuzi> well i had the problem before in 7.10 but i forgot how to fix it :s
<yakuzi> i alays destroy something in my xorg.conf when i don't have a back-up :s
<Maillard> that is /etc/host.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> no, /etc/hosts
<Maillard> sorry ok
<picotron> how can i play dvds on kaffeine?
<Daisuke_Ido> different file (should be a little longer than two lines :)
<Maillard> Daisuke_Ido, http://pastebin.com/m104d90e3
<Daisuke_Ido> and there's the problem right there
<picotron> hello, can somebody help me? i cannot play dvds on kaffeine - hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> you need to change franz-laptop-new to laptop-new
<Maillard> i hope it is one i can solve with your help Daisuke_Ido
<Maillard> ok, but...  i need to be root to alter a file in /etc !
<Maillard> don't I?
<Daisuke_Ido> try kdesudo kate /etc/hosts
<BonesolTeraDyne> I though kdesudo depended on sudo...
<Maillard> definitely
<Daisuke_Ido> i had the same issue (but i'm using gnome and just changed it through networkmanager, i don't know what kde's equivalent is)
<Daisuke_Ido> knetworkmanager
<Daisuke_Ido> BonesolTeraDyne: if you have an idea how he can get that file edited, i'm all ears
<BonesolTeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: Sadly, I don't. Well, short of going into single user mode through the recovery kernel
<BonesolTeraDyne> Or maybe using a LiveCD to somehow get to it.
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be my first instinct
<Daisuke_Ido> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4832186
<Maillard> can't find where to modify that line in Knetworkmanager Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> or in system settings perhaps, some network settings area is bound to have a hosts section
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't even have kde installed or i'd check it out
<Maillard> but anywhere it is it will require beeing root Daisuke_Ido !!!
<BonesolTeraDyne> I think I've seen an option like that. I'm using KDE3 right now. I'll check it out.
<Maillard> it's like Comma22
<Daisuke_Ido> i couldn't sudo either, but i could get to that
<Daisuke_Ido> (as root)
<Daisuke_Ido> policykit :D
<Maillard> what is it?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Yup. System Settings > Network Settings > Network Connections Pane > Domain Name System tab
<Daisuke_Ido> i would recommend at least trying through BonesolTeraDyne's string
<Daisuke_Ido> policykit is selinux done right
<Maillard> sure, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> granular permissions controls
<o0Chris0o> I am thinking about removing compiz fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> o0Chris0o: in kde?  you'd be better off without it.
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't integrate well at all
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<o0Chris0o> tell me bout it
<jhutchins_wk> I thought kdesu and gsudo were independent of sudo?
<jhutchins_wk> In fact, I thought that was one of the solutions.
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: if they are, then this is a really easy fix.
<o0Chris0o> what are some others I could check out Daisuke_Ido
<BonesolTeraDyne> jhutchins_wk: I did too.
<Maillard> Daisuke_Ido, and BonesolTeraDyne  I found it but itt doesnn't allow me to enter administartor mode
<Daisuke_Ido> o0Chris0o: none, really - gnome seems to be the only DE that *really* is integrated well
<Daisuke_Ido> Maillard: try kdesu kate /etc/hosts
<Maillard> i already did Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: kdesu and kdesudo - one's just a symlink to the other right?
<o0Chris0o> I see
<Daisuke_Ido> i know that's how gksu and gksudo are
<o0Chris0o> wish someone was alive in compiz fusion to help
<Maillard> so, how can I edit a root owned file without beeing root?
<Daisuke_Ido> wait a second
<Daisuke_Ido> if /etc/hosts is already saying he has one hostname, shouldn't it switch to that if he reboots?
<Daisuke_Ido> time to go grab laundry
<Maillard> well, it all happened at my reboot after upgrade
<jhutchins_wk> Oh, integrated to compiz.  Yeah.
<Rekla_je_zagrli_> hi people :)
<Maillard> Daisuke_Ido, I could fix it by booting in recovery mode and starting as root.... no other way!
<Daisuke_Ido> Maillard: that's certainly what it looks like
<Maillard> a nusty bug anyway!
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that's not a good one
<Daisuke_Ido> i would check launchpad to see if it exists as a bug already
<Maillard> I already did....
<Maillard> it exists and it is not fixed yet
<Maillard> it seems people can fix the file if using gnome, but with kde only solution is the one i followed
<BonesolTeraDyne> That makes things even worse. Did you add your experience to the bug report?
<Maillard> not yet, but i'm going to do it as soon as i have expressed you bot my thanks :)
<Maillard> both*
<sparr__> where should user-local binaries and game data go?  for things not installed by root
<BonesolTeraDyne> post the bug link here. I'd like to put it on my watch list.
<BonesolTeraDyne> If you don't mind, of course.
<jhutchins_wk> sparr__: Well, the correct answer is usually somewhere in /home/<user>
<sparr__> jhutchins: can you be more specific?  i picked up ~/.local/[bin,share,etc] from some installers and have stuck with it, but im curious of other options
<mike-kubunt1> hey guys, for some reason i'm getting stuck into a tty boot every boot since 8.04, and using nvidia-glx-new, the compiz effects only draw window decorations on active windows, other than that the new realease is amazing
<mike-kubunt1> any tips on the boot up / compiz issue?
<hydrogen> sparr__: the FHS I believe suggests creating ~/{bin,lib,share} directories
<jhutchins_wk> !v4l
<ubottu> Factoid v4l not found
<jhutchins_wk> !video4linux
<ubottu> Factoid video4linux not found
<jhutchins_wk> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sparr__> hydrogen: yes, but i long ago decided that the FHS is a piece of crap, so im looking more for real-life answers
<Desmond> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<hydrogen> sparr__: then wherever you want :)
<sparr__> hydrogen: any filesystem standard that specifies a mount point for temporary mounts and one for removable media, but not one for permanent non-removable media, is silly
<mike-kubunt1> and firefox doesnt get recomended programs for opening downloads anymore
<Desmond> is kde4 stable yet?
<sparr__> would one have to consider kde 3.5 stable to answer that?
<Odd-rationale> Desmond: it is quite stable. Is is just still incomplete.
<Desmond> ok
<psyco> has anyone tried 4.1 yet?
<Odd-rationale> alpha?
<BluesKaj> mike-kubunt1, flashplugin-nonfree, ubuntu-restricted-extras, libdvdcss2 , W32codecs, libk3b2-mp3 and libxine1-ffmpeg should take care
<BluesKaj> of everything
<hydrogen> psyco: the alpha is pretty b0rked
<hydrogen> but I've been running trunk since last october or so
<Desmond> because i almost installed but it wouldnt work
<psyco> ok
<Desmond> poll: kde3 or 4?
<mike-kubunt1> BluesKaj: yeah, thats fine, it can play them on my computer, it just doesnt recomend xine or anything when i try to download as a default open type
<ubuntu__> im a monkey
<mike-kubunt1> anyone know the package that adds repos like medibuntu etc automatically?
<ubuntu__> no
<Desmond> medibuntu?
<ubuntu__> wish i did
<ubuntu__> dance
<mrmonkeyman> I am a monkey
 * Desmond dance
<mike-kubunt1> Desmond: used to be the only place to find win32codecs and libdvdcss2 etc
<Desmond> i se
<Desmond> see*
<Desmond> im new to kubuntu/ubunbut
<BluesKaj> mike-kubunt1, if you DL it , open it with VLC , it plays practically any codec
<Desmond> used to have SUSE but after there shady deals with microsoft i started
<Desmond> to distro hop
<psyco> lol. nice
<Desmond> this is like my 8th
<Desmond> but it has a nice easy feel
<Desmond> normally i would want somthing harder
<psyco> faster, better, stronger?
<Desmond> but this has a nice community
<psyco> :D
<Desmond> exactly
<o0Chris0o> how can I completely remove all compiz fusion off my system?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: After all that work of putting it on?
<psyco> ask #compiz
<o0Chris0o> its giving me nothing but problems
<o0Chris0o> still
<hydrogen> psyco: thats definatly a question for here
<hydrogen> not #compiz
<psyco> With the desktop effects it takes about 30 seconds now XD
<o0Chris0o> the same thing
<hydrogen> as its distro specific
<Desmond> sudo rm -rf etc
<Desmond> lol jk
<psyco> hy
<psyco> hydrogen: ah right
<mike-kubunt1> anyone got insight into the bootup splash problem or compiz window decoration glitch?
<mike-kubunt1> or know where to go to file a bug report?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: try "sudo aptitude purge compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: I hardly run compiz myself. ;) just spinned the cube around a few times the shut it down...
<o0Chris0o> I see
<Odd-rationale> For one thing, compiz doesn't intergrate very well into kde... At least not like in gnome
<Odd-rationale> or even xfce...
<Odd-rationale> If someone is a serious compiz user, I usually tell them to use gnome...
<kkathman> Odd-rationale:  I've had very little problem with compiz in Kubuntu really
<mike-kubunt1> i've had almost no problem up till now :\
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: that's cool
<kkathman> When I upgraded from Gutsy, it seemed to refresh my settings tho
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: the workspace switcher doesn't work really well with compiz...
<kkathman> Odd-rationale:  try the ring switcher instead - thats what I use
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: and I keep getting the adept updater window which I have to killl.
<kkathman> why kill it ?
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: I meant the kde workspace switcher in the panel
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: it was easiest. ;)
<kkathman> Odd-rationale: ohh hmm...
<kkathman> interesting
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: do you get that?
<mike-kubunt1> Odd-rationale: easiest just to disable the notifier if your gonna use compiz, for some reason it pops out of the kmenu every time
<mike-kubunt1> annoying as hell
<kkathman> cant say I've ever tried - you mean the desktop pager?
<Odd-rationale> It won't be long before kwin4 gets the cube effect, etc as well
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: yeah, that one...
<mike-kubunt1> Odd-rationale: but kde4 really sucks right now from what i can tell, don't like anything about it yet
<kkathman> Odd-rationale:  there's always been issues with the desktop pager w/compiz  even when it was Beryl
<kkathman> thats why I dont use it
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: does kwin crash when you try to shade a window with compiz?
<mike-kubunt1> where do i file a bug report?
#kubuntu 2008-05-01
<kkathman> Odd-rationale:  not at all
<Odd-rationale> mike-kubunt1: launchpad.net usually.
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: or are you using emerald?
<kkathman> Odd-rationale:  emerald
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: ok, that is why...
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Odd-rationale> they should develop some patches and call it kompiz
<kkathman> Odd-rationale:  I setup my compiz to have 8x1 (8 faces on the "cube"  then I have it to where I can just click my mouse wheel while in a desktop and it rotates to the next workspace
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: i see
<kkathman> But I use that ring switcher too
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: expo is cool
<kkathman> Odd-rationale:  yeah thats more "Mac-ish" but the ring switcher I think is a little nicer
<kkathman> but to each his own :)
<pottytheshitter> is kde4 offically supported?
<dwidmann> pottytheshitter: now
<dwidmann> **no
<Odd-rationale> pottytheshitter: by canonical? I'm not sure...
<Odd-rationale> probably by kde e.V.
<Xbehave> if a program is running as root, how do i make it launch programs as me (it lets me decide the command to launch i just dont know how to unsudo it)
<cecil44> +
<gabak> hi
<gabak> is anyone here?
<gabak> is anyone here?
<Desmond> yea
<gabak> great
<gabak> desmond
<Desmond> das?
<gabak> what do u mean?
<Desmond> well i ment da
<Desmond> and its yes in german
<gabak> i m in argentina right now
<yodaz> hi
<Desmond> hola
<gabak> como andas
<Desmond> andas?
<gabak> sabes hablar español
<yodaz> I've a little problem with konqueror, googl search toolbar disappear
<Desmond> what is that
<Desmond> ok
<Desmond> i use firefox
<yodaz> where I can make it show again ?
<Desmond> poll #2: Firefox or Konqueror
<gabak> do u know ubuntu
<Xbehave> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Desmond> gabak: yess
<Desmond> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Desmond> lol
 * Desmond welcomes new visitors
<Odd-rationale> yodaz: Go to settings --> configure extensions
<gabak> ok great
<gabak> hold on , plz cuz i have a phone call now
<yodaz> Odd-rationale: thx, but I only have speech synthesis toolbar :-\
<Odd-rationale> yodaz: kde4?
<yodaz> Odd-rationale: no, kde3
<yodaz> which package should I install ?
<Odd-rationale> yodaz: are you in the extensions tab/
<Odd-rationale> ?
<yodaz> yes
<Odd-rationale> hmm. i dunno then. sorry
<yodaz> Odd-rationale: ok, thx
<yodaz> Odd-rationale: ok, I'm a moron
<yodaz> Odd-rationale: with aptitude install konq-plugins, it just works better ...
<yodaz> :)
<o0Chris0o> the last few times I restarted my system I get this error, "No command arguments supplied!, Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>, KdeSudo will now exit" anyone have any ideas?
<sebbar> hi, with skype on linux is it possible to send sms messages?
<o0Chris0o> how do I turn off saving sessions in kde?
<o0Chris0o> how do I turn off saving sessions in kde?
<Xbehave> Chris still here?
<Xbehave> sebbar: im not familar with skype sms, but it is possible with other programs
<Desmond> i cant get java to work in firefox
<Desmond> i installed sun java 6 \
<Xbehave> Desmond: you on 64bit?
<sebsebseb> I just updated a computer from Gutsy to Hardy, however  what I am finding odd is how the entry for WIndows XP is no longer there, just my old kernel from Gutsy stuff and the new kernel stuff from Hardy.  Any idea's why that is?   I assume to fix this it's just edit the menu.lst, but I carn't remember exactly what to put in and that, and XP should be the default boot, since this is a family computer, and my Dad is locked
<sebsebseb> into Windows, so it will probably take quite a bit of effort to convert him to Ubuntu.  and it's proabably hardly even worth it in his case, even though he is a resonablly technical Windows user.
<Xbehave> does it work in other browsers, have you installed the plugin thorugh repos or manually?
<NickPresta> sebsebseb, try using: update-grub
<Xbehave> sebsebseb: there may be a better way of doing this but do you have any backup menr.lst (/boot/grub/menumlist..)
<Desmond> through repos
<sebsebseb> it woudn't have updated GRub as well?  just the distro?
<Desmond> i aptitude'd it
<sebsebseb> nah no backup
<Desmond> i have 32 bit
<Xbehave> sebsebseb: you can add windows manually to grub
<Xbehave> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> yeah I know WIndows can be manually added to GRub since I done it before, but I coudn't remember exactly how etc
<sebsebseb> Desmond:  I would have thought  Grub would have been updated with the update from Gusty to Hardy?  I guess not?
<Xbehave> ill look up a guide, as i cant rember exactly
<Xbehave> Desmond: if its not one of the obvious things e,g 64bit problems or not having installed the java-plugins im no use try the forums, does it work in konq?
<Desmond> not sure
<sebsebseb> what's your problem Desmond?  plugins?
<sebsebseb> browser plugins?
<Desmond> yea
<sebsebseb> I can probably help you with this well if you tell me what it is :D  since you obviouslly said before I came here
<Xbehave> sebsebseb: open up /boot/grub/menu.lst and it has an example for a windows partition, uncomment the line and correct the partition to add windows
<Desmond> java in firefox
<sebsebseb> Xbehave: ah yes now I remember that's what I did last time
<Desmond> @xbehave no it doesnt
<ubottu> Desmond: Error: "xbehave" is not a valid command.
<sebsebseb> Desmond:  yeah Java can be a bit of a pain to install
<Xbehave> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sebsebseb> there is this page or should be on the Ubuntu site, but from memory you want the Sun one from  Synaptec package manager
<sebsebseb> also you have to press tab and enter I think it was on the agreement,   just enter on it's own for ok woudn't do the trick
<sebsebseb> is there any need to keep my old kernel?  I guess not,   in  the past I have just removed the old kernels
<sebsebseb> on my computer for example.
<sebsebseb> yeah remove the old  and keep the latest
<sebsebseb> one from updates
<NickPresta> sebsebseb, you can keep older kernels. I often do incase I have problems with the newer kernel which prevent my system from running, etc
<sebsebseb> NickPresta:  yeah, but probably no good reason to keep  my old one from Gutsy or whatever,  plus I guess it can be re installed if there ever was a good reason
<Xbehave> sebsebseb: the default line will work if windows is in the 1st partion of the 1st drive, otherwise grub names partitions differently from linux (hd0 is hda, hd1 is hdb, etc) and the number afterwards is droped by 1 e.g hdb3 is hd1,2
<Bauldrick> OT - how long should it take to transcode video .iso to .avi
<NickPresta> sebsebseb, it might be hard to reinstall if you can't boot your system ;) At any rate, you can safely remove the older kernel if you wish
<gorczeski> boa noite
<Xbehave> sebsebseb: afaik they cant be reinstalled but if everything is working there is no need to keep old kernels
<sebsebseb> yeah  Xbehave  I did the example before,  now  I remember.  and  to  make it so XP would boot up first,  I had it as the first one in the file, with Ubuntu stuff after that
<gorczeski> good evening
<gorczeski> buenas notches
<Bauldrick> abregardar
<sebsebseb> NickPresta:  well Live CD's to the rescue if that happens I suppouse :D
 * Xbehave inserts superhero music
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone tell me what's the default color scheme in kubuntu 8.04?
<sebsebseb> this is the Ubuntu channel you could try  the kubuntu channel ,but
<sebsebseb> what a question?
<sebsebseb> I wonder why your asking that
<Bauldrick> sebsebseb: kubuntu....
<sebsebseb> Bauldrick: uh yes I know read above
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyuan: kubuntu colors
<psyco> XD
<Desmond> lol yea this is kubuntu
<sebsebseb> ah
<Bauldrick> ORANGE
<sebsebseb> wrong channel
<psyco> XD
<sebsebseb> ok so I was in the wrong tab it seems
<psyco> its seems
<sebsebseb> Konversation yeah by the way Kubutnu users, but running  in Gnome/Ubuntu
<Bauldrick> :)
<sebsebseb> since  I don't like KDE enough as my GUI (what a thing to say here :D )
<gorczeski> Fernando Ike ??
<crash__> *cough cough hack wheeze*
 * crash__ dies
<yao_ziyuan> Odd-rationale: roger
<Odd-rationale> ?
<ubuntu> hola
<psyco> crash_ that sucks
<Desmond> lol
<o0Chris0o> alright I just want to use kwin, how do I stop compiz from being the default deco?
<psyco> turn of desktop effects
<psyco> and the command is
<psyco> kwin --replace
<crash__> psyco: Nah, not really. turns out things can't suck when you're dead.
<psyco> crash__: true
<o0Chris0o> alright I removed ccsm
<o0Chris0o> so prolly need to get it again
<psyco> wait
<psyco> hardy or gusty?
<yao_ziyuan> 8.04's Crystal/Edgy kwin style + 7.10's Polyester kde style = perfect
<o0Chris0o> hardy
<psyco> ok
<psyco> Go:
<yao_ziyuan> here is a screenshot of that: http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/snapshot19.png?gda=94lzwz8AAABaHLW2hQnnro-GYOIyGHcGaDpGNf6h3jt_zCJwRSTgA2G1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDRwn4PMc2FouLEp4KIwhgPa
<psyco> K menu>System>Desktop effects
<psyco> and clikc NONE
<o0Chris0o> well thats the thing, I removed that too lol
<o0Chris0o> compiz
<yao_ziyuan> but there is a small bug in the Crystal kwin style:
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿In KDE 3.5.8/9, start a Firefox 2, set the main window in normal state (rather than maximized or minimized), let the main window's upper and lower sides dock the upper edge and lower edge of the desktop, but don't let the left and right sides dock. Then, maximize it, restore it, minimize it, restore it, and now you can see its lower side has an undrawn hollow zone.
<psyco> You removed desktop effects :S
<o0Chris0o> yeah because it messes up my inactive titlebars
<yao_ziyuan> compiz-kde is buggy
<o0Chris0o> they disappear
<Bauldrick> does anyone else see npviewer.bin gobbling cpu?
<o0Chris0o> but compiz is still active somehow
<psyco> wow
<psyco> what happends when you run
<psyco> kwin --replace
<o0Chris0o> it fixes it, but only works till I exit the terminal
<psyco> what if you do
<psyco> alt+f2
<psyco> then run
<psyco> kwin --replace
<o0Chris0o> fixes it till I close out the console
<psyco> But alt f2 is a command not console...
<psyco> if you know what i mean....
<hexidigital> You know you're a geek when you try to save an OOo document by typing: [Esc]:wq[Enter]
<hexidigital> er... i know i am a geek
<psyco> wtf XD
<Desmond> ;wg
<Desmond> ?
<Bauldrick> just sat on youtube in firefox and npviewer.bin eats 42% cpu - is it just me? not right surely?
<hexidigital> Now i have to proofread my presentation outline for "times i tried to save and quit" errors
<walter_eco> hi everybody I seem to be having some inconsistencies with shares
<walter_eco> specifically 'folder does not exist' type problems
<o0Chris0o> alright that worked I had run as terminal selected
<o0Chris0o> had to untick it
<jlarsson> hi, how do i update kubuntu 6.06 to 8.04 ?
<sebsebseb> does it not say an update is avilable?
<jlarsson> yes, but only system packages
<sebsebseb> maybe you got to upgrade to gusty first then to hardy
<sebsebseb> or
<sebsebseb> you just change the sources lists
<jlarsson> Isnt there a button or something lika in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> you have both?
<Desmond> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebsebseb> or sudo gedit
<Desmond> change all the dappers to hardy
<jlarsson> No, i only have kubuntu now
<NickPresta> jlarsson, you can edit your sources.list inside Adept Manager.
<sebsebseb> well then sudo kate I guess it is
<NickPresta> sebsebseb, kdesudo kate, not sudo
<sebsebseb> oh right yeah I suppouse
<sebsebseb> I use Ubuntu mainly so yeah
<jlarsson> im a neewbie at this things in kubunto so what exaktly should i do, you are giving me alot of alternatives
<Distro^Junkie> you need to go to gutsy first
<jlarsson> and how did i do that
<sebsebseb> jiarsson:  Ubuntu is easier to start with
<sebsebseb> in my opinion
<jlarsson> yes i know
<sebsebseb> also you can install  your Kubuntu  programs in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> and  if you update  a version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu well then your updating both of them
<sebsebseb> in  Ubuntu it should say a new distribution is avialabe and then you would just install that
<sebsebseb> and that's that
<jumpkick> no sound after Kubuntu 64 Hardy upgrade
<jumpkick> what's up with that?
<jlarsson> okey maybe i should install ubuntu back
<sebsebseb> well that's easy enough to do
<sebsebseb> you know how right? without getting rid of everything and starting over?
<Bauldrick> wasn't it Alt+f2 kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade-devel"
<BruceH> Greetings. I just upgraded from Gutsy to Heron using the Full Upgrade option. Now my nvidia card refuses to load glx. nividia-glx won't load.
<jlarsson> but boys and girls dont forget abount me, im famous in japan !
<sebsebseb> BruceH:  ah yes the propritary Nivida graphics card driver
<sebsebseb> you may have to reinstall it
<BruceH> I've tried everything on the forums except a reinstall
<BruceH> I'm downloading the dvd now.
<sebsebseb> DVD for what?
<Bauldrick> BruceH: ?
<jumpkick> ﻿BruceH, I had some problems after upgrading...   I had a mismatch between nvidia kernel module and the X.org module.... rmmod nvidia; modprobe nvidia_new helps in my case
<sebsebseb> you should be able to get the driver from the Ubuntu network
<sebsebseb> ah Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> even
<BruceH> You would think that works. I've tried installing nvidia-glx, restricted drivers, the new EnvyNG thing, even downloaded the drivers from nvidia.com.
<feijo> good night
<BruceH> using nvidia geforce 5200 fx. Hoping someone here has conquered this :)
<mrkeishii> I have a question
<feijo> shut
<mrkeishii> is Ubuntu better than Kubuntu?
<navetz> can anyone help me, i can't install phpmyadmin
<BruceH> thanks jumpkick, I'll try that.
<Feijo_BR> thats relative, a metter of taste
<Feijo_BR> the core is the same
<navetz> when i try to install it it fails because it cant install php5-mcrypt
<Bauldrick> YES - but dont tell sebsebseb
<Feijo_BR> navetz: try xampp
<Feijo_BR> remove all apache, php stuff and use xampp.org, they lamp rocks
<mrkeishii> is Ubuntu better than Kubuntu?
<Feijo_BR> mrkeishii: yes and no
<mrkeishii> okay
<Distro^Junkie> that question will open a can of worms
<mrkeishii> well i got kubuntu
<mrkeishii> and all
<Feijo_BR> mrkeishii: some like one, some othre
<mrkeishii> but I was wondering
<Feijo_BR> I like kubuntu
<mrkeishii> I installed the video driver
<mrkeishii> then I installed xserver-xgl
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> well I downloaded cssm
<Feijo_BR> home users prefer kubuntu
<Feijo_BR> I installed compiz last night
<mrkeishii> then Y can't I use CSSM?
<navetz> Feijo_BR: well I used all the stuff that came with ubuntu server edition
<navetz> Feijo_BR: then I threw kde on there
<mrkeishii> then Y can't I use CSSM?
<mrkeishii> or How do i make it work?
<mrkeishii> how do i make CSSM work on Kubuntu?
<Feijo_BR> mrkeishii: did you used adept?
<mrkeishii> yeah
<mrkeishii> y?
<mrkeishii> did i had to install through terminal?
<Feijo_BR> navetz: I'm using kubuntu installation version 8, removed all apache and php, and installed lampp. Working great
<Feijo_BR> mrkeishii: no
<Feijo_BR> mrkeishii: wait
<mrkeishii> so how do i make it work?
<Feijo_BR> did you installed compiz-settings-manager?
<mrkeishii> cssm?
<mrkeishii> right
<mrkeishii> or the next one below
<mrkeishii> there was two programs
<mrkeishii> when i typed in Compiz in search bar
<Feijo_BR> on your kde blue button, go to config - advanced desktop settings
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> then
<Feijo_BR> I have: compiz core, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, compiz-kde, compiz-plugins, compiz-config-backend-kde, ...
<Feijo_BR> desktop-effects-kde, emerald
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> w8
<mrkeishii> do i download both programs in adept?
<Feijo_BR> I dont have simple-ccsm
<Feijo_BR> all those I mentioned its on my adept
<mrkeishii> oh
<mrkeishii> yeah
<Feijo_BR> when I search for compiz, those are green
<mrkeishii> but when i set it up
<Bauldrick> someone do me a favour - go on youtube and then issue top and tell me what npviewer.bin does
<mrkeishii> i put in cube
<mrkeishii> but it does not work
<Feijo_BR> what is your graphic board?
<mrkeishii> do i have to input a code
<mrkeishii> Nvidia
<Feijo_BR> no code
<Feijo_BR> just automatic
<Feijo_BR> I have geforce too
<Feijo_BR> try ctrl+alt+left
<mrkeishii> I have Nvidia Gforce Go 7600
<mrkeishii> oh
<Feijo_BR> what?
<mrkeishii> yeah
<Feijo_BR> working?
<mrkeishii> yeah
<Feijo_BR> lol
<mrkeishii> i download driver
<mrkeishii> and all
<Feijo_BR> ctrl+left+left mouse click draging
<mrkeishii> after i install xserver
<mrkeishii> then emerald
<mrkeishii> then ccsm
<mrkeishii> then when i checked the boxes in the advance desktop settings
<Feijo_BR> me too, but worked since first steps, then I started config more stuff, more animations
<mrkeishii> it does not work
<Feijo_BR> my screens burn when I close, heheh
<mrkeishii> do i have to config. the initiate buttons?
<mrkeishii> or is it already auto?
<Feijo_BR> I didnt change, I guess is auto
<mrkeishii> I use a laptop
<Feijo_BR> CCSM is the compiz manager? Mine is in portuguese
<mrkeishii> oh
<mrkeishii> mines in english
<Feijo_BR> did you enabled 3d window, cube guear, cube reflex?
<mrkeishii> yeah
<Feijo_BR> I'm translating, so your screen may have something a bit different
<mrkeishii> okay
<Feijo_BR> whell, here I just use ctrl+alt with mouse or arrows key and work
<mrkeishii> oh
<Feijo_BR> middle mouse button works to on the desktop
<mrkeishii> yeah
<mrkeishii> i use laptop
<mrkeishii> although i push the right and left buttons on padmouse and it works on Ubuntu
<Feijo_BR> no cube at all you can activate?
<mrkeishii> oh
<Feijo_BR> you have gnome and kde?
<mrkeishii> nope
<mrkeishii> KDE
<Feijo_BR> ubuntu is gnome
<mrkeishii> yeah
<mrkeishii> i know
<Feijo_BR> you mentioned ubuntu, so... hehe
<mrkeishii> I'm not noob in ubuntu
<mrkeishii> oh
<mrkeishii> my bad
<mrkeishii> well i gtg thanks for conversation and info.
<mrkeishii> cya
<Feijo_BR> hope you can fix it
<Feijo_BR> I'm new to that too
<mrkeishii> thanks agian
<Feijo_BR> first week with kubuntu at home
<asobi> what's apache2?
<asobi> looking at processes
<Bauldrick> kubuntu is great!!!!! any help just ask not me tyhough I'm piissed
<snikker>  when i insert a media in dvd writer, i've got this error in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m1cc3d71c
<snikker> can you help me please...
<crash__> Bauldrick: whatsa matta?
<Feijo_BR> asobi, its a web server
<asobi> right
<asobi> i have two instances
<asobi> and each is taking up 200mb of memory
<asobi> think i found solution
<Bauldrick> crash__: its what everythoings made of of
<Feijo_BR> wow
<Feijo_BR> too much
<asobi> exactly
<Bauldrick> matta
<asobi> looks like memory leak
<Feijo_BR> do you use it? I do for php
<asobi> no
<asobi> i am not even sure why i have two instances
<Feijo_BR> how much days your system is up?
<Feijo_BR> 2 is normal
<Feijo_BR> lets check here
<Feijo_BR> yeah, 2
<Feijo_BR> try disable, and if in few days all works, remove it
<asobi> i just did:
<asobi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117073
<Feijo_BR> you installed prefork?
<asobi> yep
<crash__> Bauldrick: um.. what?
<Feijo_BR> nice, I will try it
<asobi> seems to work
<Feijo_BR> but if you dont need apache, why let it runing?
<asobi> how much ram is your apache using
<asobi> good point
<Roey> asobi:  wouldn't it be better put,  "how many rams is this Apache using?"
<asobi> actually no roey
<crash__> roey: no, because "memory" is valid as both a singular and a plural noun
<Bauldrick> crash__: the world is built with `matta`!!!!
<crash__> Bauldrick: boooooo
<Roey> asobi, crash__:  I meant it as a wild west pun
<Roey> :P
<asobi> oh
<crash__> oh
<Feijo_BR> VM size 10,288
<crash__> booooooo again
<Feijo_BR> boo
<Roey> you guys are waaay too nerdy sometimes ;)
<Roey> flew right over your heads ;)
<crash__> dude
<Roey> ya
<crash__> my mind is enhanced with chemical additives right now.
<asobi> what's your login for apache
<crash__> I dont have time for bad jokes.
<asobi> feijo
<crash__> GOOD jokes maybe
<Bauldrick> Roey: you're right - sex me up bum, bandit
<Feijo_BR> apache needs login??
<Feijo_BR> mysql does
<asobi> under sysguard
<asobi> login column
<BluesKaj> chemically induced humour
<KhaoticMind> talking about chemical...
<KhaoticMind> the LSD father died today...
<Bauldrick> im off - before - yep!!!!!!! BluesKaj
<Feijo_BR> I use xampp distro, not that one from kubuntu
<serrucho> Hi everyone
<asobi> i have a really weird login
<serrucho> I have a problem
<serrucho> can somebody help me with this
<crash__> medicated ointment will help
<serrucho> E: Type '--17:52:12--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<serrucho> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<serrucho> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<serrucho> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<serrucho> that`s my problem
<crash__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<serrucho> how i can fix this issue
<crash__> sounds like your sources.list is toasted.
<serrucho> i was triend to install some codes
<crash__> there is a command to fix that I think
<NickPresta> serrucho, you have a bad line in your sources.list. Can you post it to a pastebin please
<serrucho> ok
<Walzmyn> I have achieved a state of near nirvana
<Walzmyn> I have windows running in a window - where it belongs
<BluesKaj> the bad line can be commented with a #
<serrucho> E: Type '--17:52:12--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.lis
<Feijo_BR> hmmm, my cron isnt working
<BluesKaj> windoes=nirvana ? ...that's an oxymoron :)
<serrucho> that`s the problem
<NickPresta> serrucho, either comment out the line or paste the sources.list to a pastebin for us to see and fix
<crash__> yeah, whe said but typed faster.
<Walzmyn> no, having windows trapped in a window where it can't fook up my system is nirvana
<serrucho> ok
<BluesKaj> nirvana = no windows at all
<crash__> console ftw
<Devourer> For some reason I can't boot up in the most recent kernel version... It'll go to the kubuntu logo and just keep sitting there acting like it's loading something... Then I tried the recovery mode and it gets stuck at something also.
<Walzmyn> but now I needa ask - what's the proper / best / socially accepted method for getting an internet connection to a guest OS?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, yes, you're right, but the boss has winders only crap I have to deal with
<Feijo_BR> who use kcron?
<serrucho> : Type '--17:52:12--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<serrucho> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<serrucho> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<serrucho> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, i sympathize
<Feijo_BR> edited .bashrc, thanks pal
<sloth> does hardy support ntfs external drives?
<psyco> is this just me?
<psyco> or are people joining
<BluesKaj> not done yet , only 200 joins
<psyco> XD ok
<serrucho> ok nick now what
<Alucard_Hellsing> my apt just randomly started working again
<Feijo_BR> whats going on
<NickPresta> serrucho, you have to paste the file to http://pastebin.ca so we can see it
<serrucho> ok
<Alucard_Hellsing> y are there no ops here
<Devourer> So is not having sound after you upgrade to 8.04 a common problem?
<serrucho> now you see it
<BluesKaj> Devourer, clean cd install ?
<sloth> does hardy support ntfs external drives?
<Devourer> BluesKaj, nope.
<Devourer> BluesKaj, I upgraded from 7.10.
<navetz> apt-get fixed itself for me to
<NickPresta> Alucard_Hellsing, they're in hiding. ;)
<Dr_willis> sloth,  yes. with ntfs and the ntfs-3g filesystem/tools
<BluesKaj> paste the URL of the pastebin text here after submitting it , serrucho
<Alucard_Hellsing> ah
<Devourer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720043&page=2
<BluesKaj> Devourer, what sound card ?
<Alucard_Hellsing> .. can any one tell me y my ktorents does not work."Could Not Connect to host"
<sloth> thank you Dr_willis
<serrucho> nick
<Devourer> BluesKaj, I forgot the command to see.
<serrucho> do you see it
<Dr_willis> sounds like it cant resolove the hostname, or the host is refusing the client.
<Alucard_Hellsing> but it has done this for 3 weeks now
<BluesKaj> Devourer, lspci | grep audio
<nickv111> Hello, all. I have an Eee PC 8G and I upgraded to Hardy yesterday. I'm having trouble getting audio to work properly. KMix only shows two options: iGain and PhoneOut
<NickPresta> serrucho, are lines 1-4 actually present in the sources.list file?
<nickv111> And PhoneOut is the only one that controls my sound, and it doesn't work right because it jumps between all the way on and all the way off
<nickv111> Though it worked fine in Gutsy.
<Devourer> BluesKaj, does grep make an audio text file?
<crash__> ...
<crash__> an audio text file?
<crash__> wth is that
<Devourer> crash__, a text file named "audio".
<serrucho> yes
<BluesKaj> serrucho, look at the pastebin website and there will be a location url in blue at the top of the text that you pasted ,copy that and paste it here
<crash__> I call shenanigans
<connor> help with recordmydesktop
<Devourer> Should I get the newest version of the Linux kernel?
<serrucho>  http://pastebin.ca/1003519
<serrucho> here
<Dr_willis> the 'pastebinit' command is very very handy to have installed. :)
<connor> what are some good image recording programs besides recordmydesktop?
<BluesKaj> Devourer, no it merely locates the name of the soundcard
<Alucard_Hellsing> of course the bittorrent chan give no help
<Devourer> BluesKaj, nothing happens when I type that into the terminal.
<Dr_willis> Alucard_Hellsing,  try some other clients. see if they have similer issue, try other torrents, heck, try the kubuntu torrent.
<connor> what are some good image recording programs besides recordmydesktop?
<BluesKaj> Devourer, then just type lspci and look for a line wit "audio controller" or some such in the l;ist
<serrucho> did you see it nick?
<Devourer> Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<NickPresta> serrucho, are lines 1-4 actually present in the sources.list file?
<nickv111> serrucho: I'm sorry, I didn't realize your were talking to m
<nickv111> me*
<nickv111> Or you weren't.
<nickv111> Wrong person; sorry.
<NickPresta> nickv111, :)
<connor> hey nickpresta
<serrucho> yes
<connor> can you help me out?
<nickv111> There are too many Nicks here.
<connor> serrucho
<connor> can you help me out?
<SilentDis> !compix
<ubottu> Factoid compix not found
<BluesKaj> serrucho, delete the the first 4 lines in you r sources list , then uncomment (take out the # in fron of all the lines starting with  'deb  ' . Then save the file and do a sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<SilentDis> er
<Dr_willis> 335? This is rather low..
<SilentDis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<connor> yeah
<NickPresta> connor, the channel can help you
<connor> compiz fusion is easy to install
<connor> i have it working
<connor> i love it
<serrucho> ok let me tried
<SilentDis> Oh, i've got it working, the problem i have is that my inactive titlebars disappear, just needed the room info :)
<BluesKaj> Devourer, asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801"
<Devourer> BluesKaj, what now?
<BluesKaj> Devourer, did you see above ?
<Devourer> BluesKaj, yeah.
<Devourer> BluesKaj, should sound work after I type that in?
<BluesKaj> make sure alsamixer is working
<BluesKaj> and you might need a relogin
<Devourer> BluesKaj, ok.
<Devourer> BluesKaj, I still have no sound.
<BluesKaj> make sure the ctrls in alsamixer are up to 71% or so and unmuted , no M in the box
<Devourer> BluesKaj, now it works....
<Devourer> BluesKaj, loool... I had the volume to low I guess....
<Devourer> BluesKaj, thanks buddy, you get a big hug.
<connor> yeah?
<BluesKaj> cool Devourer , hugs are unecessary  :)
<Devourer> BluesKaj, now, can you tell me why when I try boot into the most recent kernel version I have it gets stuck in some loop?
<Devourer> BluesKaj, it'll sit at the kubuntu logo with the progress bar and just keep going like it's doing something but nothing happens.
<Devourer> BluesKaj, I tried doing recovery mode and I think it got stuck at something as well.
<BluesKaj> Devourer, which graphics card do you have ?
<Devourer> BluesKaj, uhhh...
<connor> help with recordmydesktop
<Devourer> BluesKaj, Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller.
<connor> the video didnt save to my desktop
<Devourer> BluesKaj, this is the first time this has happened by the wya.
<Devourer> BluesKaj, so far it was working fine... but now it messes up... So I went down a kernel version.
<BluesKaj> lspci again , Devourer ...look for somethig like video controller
<Devourer> BluesKaj, Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<BluesKaj> ok Devourer have you ever done a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Devourer> BluesKaj, nope. Not even sure what that is.
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and just choose the defaults as you go thru the menus
<Devourer> BluesKaj, alright.
<BluesKaj> Devourer, when you get to the video/graphics driver , let me know what choices you have , like vesa or ...
<naught101> my partitioned usb hdd sometimes doesn't auto mount... where should I start looking for answers?
<BluesKaj> naught101, look in system menu/storage media ..see if it's listed
<Devourer> BluesKaj, I'm not sure I ever got there... :o
<Feijo_BR> my kcron isnt runing
<Feijo_BR> :(
<naught101> BluesKaj: nope...
<yoyoma> compliment for kubuntu devs:  smb share interaction is easy
<BluesKaj> naught101, connect it before you boot
<yoyoma> i didn't think i was spoiled until trying to set up smb connections in xubuntu today
<naught101> BluesKaj: I can't, because one of the partitions has a bootable linux system on it :/
<BluesKaj> Devourer, try a reboot , if you finished goinf thru the menus
<Devourer> Blue, ok.
<naught101> mounted this time...
<naught101> is there any way to get the storage media applet to open /media/disk instead of media:/sd3 or what ever?
<naught101> media:/sdb3
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
<Agent_bob> mighty quiet around here!
<BluesKaj> taking a break
<connor> wheres the compiz fusion channel?
<Agent_bob> #compiz
<BluesKaj> #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> yeah  #compiz-fusion
<Feijo_BR> its time for a great MMPRPG http://delta.astroempires.com/?ref=D.60589
<Red_Tear> hi people
<Red_Tear> i send you greetings from germany :D
<Feijo_BR> join D52 galaxy
<Agent_bob> mmp ?
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
<Feijo_BR> massive multi player
<Feijo_BR> space strategy, I'm loving it
<Red_Tear> We in germany have "Walpurgisnacht" right now :D
<Agent_bob> well i want a remote corner, far enough away that it will take houndteds of generations for anyone to reach me.
<Red_Tear> Hey bob that sounds great
<Feijo_BR> lol, so join D64
<Feijo_BR> even corners has already strong players
<Feijo_BR> be near my guild, we can help
<Agent_bob> no. i mean "real" generations.
<Agent_bob> like realtime
<Feijo_BR> oh
<Red_Tear> hey im real... in a way... but at all what is real???
<Feijo_BR> matrix
<Red_Tear> i dont know... all what i know is what my brain tells me what is real but how can i trust my brain?
<Agent_bob> Red_Tear just turn the computer off. and walk outside.  you'll see what is real.
<BluesKaj> we have a botscript running anouncing songs on a web streamer ... wonder if we should ask an op to ban it
<Red_Tear> Well bob but how do i know then that this is real?
<hexidigital> real?  like when i switch to ##c++ ?
<Red_Tear> i just now what i see, hear, feel and so on... but thats all just what my brain tells me
<_2> hexidigital yes.
<tekteen> Feijo_BR: how do you join D64? Where can I down it?
<asobi> how do i switch from onboard sound to sound card?
<hexidigital> Red_Tear:  there's a perfectly good explaination to it all. You know it is real because your brain tells you it is real.  Your brain tells you it is real because it is part of the problem.  Ask your brain.
<Feijo_BR> tekteen: its online, no download needed
<tekteen> Feijo_BR: what site?
<hexidigital> asobi:  kmix ?
<Feijo_BR> my bases are in D52, but my guild has ppl on D64 too
<asobi> didn't work
<Feijo_BR> C31:76:56:30	115 / 115	1 / 2
<Feijo_BR> ops
<Feijo_BR> tekteen:  http://delta.astroempires.com/?ref=D.60589
<hexidigital> asobi:  interesting.  Is your sound card listed in dmesg?
<asobi> er dmesg?
<tekteen> Feijo_BR: thanks
<_2> asobi command
<asobi> it's listed in kmix
<Feijo_BR> my pleasure
<Feijo_BR> come have fun
<_2> asobi dmesg is a command.   getches kernel messages for you.
<asobi> i am pretty sure it is
<asobi> here's the thing
<asobi> if i reboot now
<asobi> it will work
<asobi> i reboot again
<asobi> it won't
<asobi> and so on
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
<_2> this is not M$ we don't reboot to fix things.
<asobi> this is why i am asking
<hexidigital> wait... we can reboot?
<BluesKaj> !ops > LEDOhm
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
<_2> asobi drop to a console ( alt+ctrl+f2   use  alt+f7 to return to GUI )  and check   sudo alsamixer   settings.
<hexidigital> mneptok:  i'd love to say it was a bot, but he did that in 2 other channels
<hexidigital> too random to be a bot
<asobi> ok
<asobi> it's showing onboard sound
<_2> asobi ummm let me see if i can find the howto for this...
<asobi> how do i tell it to change card
<asobi> better yet, is there some startup config file to edit?
<genii> asoundconf
<Itaku-AA> on 8.04 how do i get the game alien arena?
<asobi> adept
<asobi> where do i find asoundconf
<genii> asobi: If you run asoundconf in Konsole it will give you the syntax of how to select a default sound card
<asobi> and what do i edit
<asobi> hmm
<genii> asobi: No editing involved
<cahuez_> apt-cache search asoundconf maybe..
<genii> cahuez_: No. It's installed by default
<asobi> mm
<asobi> it gives me syntax
<asobi> but what parameters do i enter
<dthacker> Itaku-AA: use adept to search for the package and install it from there.
<_2> asobi ok you may also want to "blacklist" your on-board sound chip
<asobi> O.o
<asobi> ok. how?
<genii> asobi: eg: To list your cards:   asoundconf list
<asobi> hmm let me try genii's way first
<genii> asobie: eg: to pick default: asoundconf set-default-card <one of the names it just gave you>
<_2> asobi by   sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   add the driver name to the list
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> do i need to reboot to take effect?
<o0Chris0o> what are some cool themes anyone think is cool here?
<_2> no.
<asobi> then it failed
<o0Chris0o> sorry going to offtopic :-p
<genii> asobi: Not usually. Just restart the sound server from system Settings
<_2> you need to restart alsa
<asobi> oh
<asobi> how do i restart alsa
<BluesKaj> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<lord_> #ubuntu-es
<genii> asobi: eg: Kmenu...System Settings...Sound System ... unclick Enable Sound System ... click Apply . then click off Enable Sound System. Click Apply
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim: it started working again I did nothing dfferent
<asobi> um
<asobi> it goes to 100%
<asobi> then restarts ~_~
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: thats the weirdest thing :)
<nosrednaekim> asobi: run what BluesKaj said first then...
<asobi> tried that too
<asobi> still no sound :/
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim: it most definitely is. The only solution seems to be time. (and it never happened in Fiesty)
<Ketrel> er Gutsy
 * _2 recalls blacklisting a driver and running:   while lsmod | grep snd ;do for Q in `lsmod | grep snd ` ;do sudo modprobe -r $Q ;done ;done ;sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start
<genii> asobi: Thats fine. It will still take. Just hit cancel button on the little popup after it goes to 100% first time
<_2> of course you could redirrect stderr to null and clean up the error messages there.
<BluesKaj> asobi, maybe it's as simple as setting the ctrls in alsamixer
<asobi> still no sound
<genii> asobi: Do you have some intel HDA soundcard? They need special attention
<asobi> sound blaster live
<asobi> and some onboard crap ~_~
<_2> !sblive
<ubottu> Factoid sblive not found
<_2> !hda
<ubottu> Factoid hda not found
<o0Chris0o> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<genii> asobi: OK, not it then. Make sure in Kmix that any PCM inputs are not muted
<_2> !opsnack | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<genii> !intelhda > _2
<asobi> it's not
<o0Chris0o> :-p
<BluesKaj> asobi, lspci | grep audio , check the audio controllers listed there
<asobi> both show up
<Feijo_BR> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> asobi: in Konsole: asoundconf is-active <name of card you set to default>
<asobi> still no :/
<BluesKaj> asobi, then you'll have to choose one as the deafault , asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<_2> genii he needs to be doing that as root    no?
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> let me do default again
<asobi> under root
<genii> _2: Not if he's a member of the audio group which he should be by default
<asobi> nope
<asobi> still failed
<_2> ok
<BluesKaj> asobi, you may have to relogin
<_2> i still say blacklist the onboard and reset.
<genii> asobi: You going to be using the onboard at all? If not, disable it in bios
<genii> (fast and dirty way)
<asobi> how do i get to bios?
<genii> Hmm
<asobi> my keyboard doesn't respond during boot
<_2> wiff da hot key
<BluesKaj> _2 . that's prolly not a bad idea, ...in windows you have to choose one a delete the other in hardware peripherals ...dunno if that works in linux tho
<asobi> it's not detected yet i think
<genii> asobi: The thing when you power on tha says usually something like: Hit DEL for Setup               sometimes it says F2 or other things. but that key
<asobi> my keyboard doesn't respond during boot
<asobi> it's not detected yet i think
<asobi> could be wrong
<_2> BluesKaj you add the module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in linux
<asobi> suppose it is
<genii> asobi: Plug some crappy regular ps2 keyboard in to get in, then put your other back on after
<asobi> where in bios am i looking
<asobi> well
<asobi> i guess it should be obvious
<genii> asobi: Someplace usually like PEripherals  or so
<Santi-> hello
<_2> intergrated priphreals
<genii> Sorry not peripherals, onboard/builtin whatever section (lan,sound,video settings in there somewhere normally on those embedded boards)
<BluesKaj> asobi, hardware peripherals
<_2> intergrated <   in some bioii
<asobi> ok
<Santi-> i have a very strange problem
<asobi> but why didn't any of the above work
<genii> Different bios may call them differentthigs but poking around shuuld find them
<Santi-> any hardware expert?
<genii> Santi-: Better to state the issue then see if someone can help
 * BluesKaj backs off ... lotta cooks in the kitchen 
<_2> Santi- just ask.   if anyone knows they'll answer
<Santi-> ok
<genii> BluesKaj: :)
<Santi-> I only have sound using KDE apps
<Santi-> but don have
<Santi-> if i try tu use anything beyond Amarok or Kaffeine
<o0Chris0o> how do I install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<genii> Santi-: You only have sound with KDE apps but you don't have KDE?
<_2> set them to use alsa/arts/whatever kde uses now days
<Santi-> i used to have Gnome
<Santi-> but i installed Kubunty
<Santi-> sorry Kubuntu
<_2> and the other apps are looking for esound rather than arts
<Santi-> but sound still not working :(
<_2> that's actually not a hardware question.    it's a DE/+app settings question
<Santi-> ok
<Santi-> :p
<Santi-> can u solv it?? :)
<genii> o0Chris0o: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html
<_2> but in most applications menus there is a "configure blah"  where you can tell the app to use alsa/arts output for it's sound.
<Red_Tear> hi people
<_2> Red_Tear again
<genii> asobi: So many different things can be the issue it's sometimes difficult to narrow down immediately why "above didn't work, why?" etc
<Santi-> yes i know
<genii> bah he left
<Santi-> but when i strat de OS it shoul do a "loggin" sound
<Santi-> but it does not do it
<Santi-> or any other sound
<Red_Tear> Im heiner... one of many personalitiys in this body^^
<genii> Santi-: Are you seeing the speaker icon at all?
<Santi-> yes
<_2> Santi- and sound works for kde apps ?
<Santi-> only with Amarok and Kaffeine
<genii> _2: I think you're right about esound but I'm not sure how to solve that one
<mneptok> Santi-: adjust the login window settings
<_2> start esound daemon   esd
<_2> sudo /etc/init.d/esd start   ???
<_2> no it's xinit
<_2> i guess.
<Santi-> santiago@Clota:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/esd star
<Santi-> [sudo] password for santiago:
<Santi-> Sorry, try again.
<Santi-> [sudo] password for santiago:
<Santi-> sudo: /etc/init.d/esd: command not found
<Santi-> santiago@Clota:~$
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me
<Santi-> santiago@Clota:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/esd star
<Santi-> [sudo] password for santiago:
<Santi-> Sorry, try again.
<Santi-> [sudo] password for santiago:
<Santi-> sudo: /etc/init.d/esd: command not found
<Santi-> santiago@Clota:~$
<Santi-> i have a M2N-E sli motherboard
<_2> yes. i corrected my self.  ""<_2> no it's xinit   <_2> i guess.""   meaning that there is no init script for it
<o0Chris0o> there is a new nVidia driver out,, its a 173.08 beta, I am wondering if that could help fix some issues I am having with compiz :)
<naknomik> What is the difference between kubuntu-kde4-desktop package functional?
<dwidmann> o0Chris0o: I'm sure it could, and I'm sure it comes with brand new problems for you also
<Santi-> so? what should i do?
<dwidmann> naknomik: difference between it and what?
<o0Chris0o> probably so
<o0Chris0o> but going to install it :)
<naknomik> and kubuntu-desktop
<serrucho> hi im back
<bibek> how do i set the color of taxkbar application name TEXT?
<serrucho> nick
<naknomik> dwidmann: I guess one is 3.5 and other is 4.
<dwidmann> naknomik: kubuntu-desktop uses kde3 and kubuntu-kde4-desktop uses kde4
<serrucho> i can`t fix this thing
<bibek> im on kde3
<_2> you have "/usr/bin/esd" ?
<naknomik> dwidmann: Is KDE 4 functional or still some pieces missing?
<_2> @ Santi- ^
<ubottu> _2: Error: "Santi-" is not a valid command.
<dwidmann> naknomik: missing piecs
<_2> ubottu go ignore yourself
<ubottu> _2: Error: "go" is not a valid command.
<naknomik> dwidmann: is there a document/page comparing KDE3 and KDE4 in Kubuntu 8.04?
<serrucho> E: Type ‘--19:32:31--’ is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<serrucho> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<serrucho> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<serrucho> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<serrucho> can somebody tell me how to fix it
<dwidmann> naknomik: probably not, seeing as it's not really intended for use by regular users until KDE 4.1 ... which is when those missing pieces should be present again
<_2> fix your sources.list file serrucho
<dwidmann> naknomik: for the moment I recommend trying both, then mixing the two together.
<naknomik> dwidmann: Is mixing them possible?
<naknomik> I didn't know that.
<serrucho> can you tell how
<Santi-> wait a second
<dwidmann> naknomik: sure, I'm using KDE3 with a bunch of KDE4 apps .... opposite is also possible
<Santi-> santiago@Clota:~$ cd /usr/bin/esd
<Santi-> bash: cd: /usr/bin/esd: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<naknomik> Currently I'm using GNOME but want to try KDE
<dwidmann> naknomik: in fact, I would be doing the other way around except KDE4.0.3 doesn't quite have multi-head nailed ....
<_2> Santi- heh  that's right.  it's not a dirrectory. it's a file.
<Santi-> LOL :D
<naknomik> dwidmann: I only have one monitor, so no issues here.
<dwidmann> naknomik: I recommend installing kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop and seeing what you like, write down the parts you like about each and make your own perfect desktop :)
<_2> i have to run for a few.
<dwidmann> naknomik: (keeping in mind you can also mix the window managers, panels, desktops, etc, everything down to the nit and grit, linux is great for that :) )
<naknomik> I like gnome but hate the default music manager (Rhythmbox)
<dwidmann> amarok > rythmbox
<naknomik> dwidmann: amarok >>> rhythmbox, no doubt about it
<dwidmann> naknomik: when I mentioned kde4 had missing pieces, that's one of the pieces that's missing.
<Santi-> help?
<naknomik> dwidmann: that's bad.
<dwidmann> Santi-: why do you need esd?
<Santi-> i dont know
<dwidmann> Santi-: assuming you're using kde (seeing as you're in #kubuntu) ... makes me wonder
<Santi-> _2 told me that i should look for it
<dwidmann> Santi-: ah, yes, _2 is right ... it is a file not a directory. Try this::   ------    /usr/bin/esd   -----
<mneptok> Santi-: what are you trying to do?
<Santi-> if i run this
<Santi-> aplay -Ddefault:1 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<Santi-> sound works
<Santi-> however i do not hear OS sounds
<Santi-> such us loggin music
<mneptok> Santi-: login music is controlled by the KDM and your session variables.
<mneptok> Santi-: is the KDM greeter set up to play a sound? is KDE configured to play a sound at each user login? does your profile override this default?
<naknomik> I am trying to run Amarok under Gnome and I get 'DCOP communication error' dialogbox asking me to 'Please chekc that the "decopserver" program is running' What do I need to do here?
<Santi-> i dont know :$
<dwidmann> naknomik: try running "dcopserver" in a shell and see what it does
<mneptok> Santi-: wel, i'd find out before installling deprecated sound architectures
<thumper> how do I lock an application (firefox) to a particular desktop?
<thumper> since the hardy upgrade it always jumps to a different desktop
<naknomik> When I click OK on that dialog box, I get another 'Error-Amarok' dialogbox saying: Amarok could not find any sound-engine plugins. Amarock is now updating the KDEconfiguration database. ......'
<mneptok> thumper: use only one desktop :P
<thumper> mneptok: ;-p
<mneptok> thumper: 3.5 or 4?
<Santi-> mneptok: i dont have sound in firefox for example :d
<thumper> 3.5
<mneptok> thumper: i'll check on the GF's machine in an hour or so when i get home
<thumper> mneptok: ok
<naknomik> dwidmann: I run 'dcopserver' in an xterm and I see NOTHING. I get the prompt back.
<mneptok> thumper: you awake for the next 2h or so?
<thumper> mneptok: yeah
<thumper> mneptok: it is only 3pm
<mneptok> thumper: remind me on the interal server
<thumper> ok
<mneptok> *internal
<mneptok> poifekt
<dwidmann> naknomik: after doing that will amarok run?
<naknomik> dwidmann: Now I get another error. 'Amarok could not find any sound-engine plugins. Amarok is now updating the KDE configuration database. Please wait a couple of minutes, then restart Amarok.'
<dwidmann> naknomik: is the amarok-xine package installed?
<naknomik> How do I find that out?
<dwidmann> naknomik: dpkg --list amarok-xine
<naknomik> dwidmann: ii
<dwidmann> hmm, yup, it is
<lascar> i just upgraded to hardy and, just like in Gutsy, wifi was shot for my atheros card out of the book.  I recompiled from source, load the module, and get wifi again, but the settings don't get saved.  In fact, the system hangs whenever I try to hibernate or go on standby, and the ath_pci module is to blame.  So, I have to manually load the module after each boot, and my system is no longer capable of hibernation or suspension.  Can I be
<dwidmann> naknomik: if you go to settings-> configure amarok -> ... do you see the xine engine listed?
<naknomik> dwidmann: I don't have KDE desktop installed, so how do I get to 'settings -> configure amarok?
<dwidmann> naknomik: I mean in amarok, assuming it runs
<naknomik> dwidmann: Now, when I can't start amarok, how do get to configure amarok?
<naknomik> dwidmann: When I press OK on the above mentioned dialog, Amarok splash screen vanishes.
<dwidmann> :s ah, that rules that out then
<dwidmann> naknomik: maybe someone in #amarok would know
<bibek> how do i enable desktop effects in kubuntu? im on kde3
<bibek> hardy has default desktop effects settings somewhere ?
<naknomik> Is Kubuntu Desktop available with the compiz goodness like Gnome in 8.04?
<dwidmann> naknomik: it'll take some work I think
<dwidmann> #compiz
<dwidmann> erm
<dwidmann> #$#!
<lascar> !ath_pci
<ubottu> Factoid ath_pci not found
<dwidmann> !compiz
<lascar> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dwidmann> there we go
<lascar> ﻿i just upgraded to hardy and, just like in Gutsy, wifi was shot for my atheros card out of the book.  I recompiled from source, load the module, and get wifi again, but the settings don't get saved.  In fact, the system hangs whenever I try to hibernate or go on standby, and the ath_pci module is to blame.  So, I have to manually load the module after each boot, and my system is no longer capable of hibernation or suspension.  Can I
<mneptok> paste shorter text snippets? sure.
<mneptok> ;)
<naknomik> I'm using GDM and I want to start two sessions, one KDE and one Gnome (KDE is installed). How do I achieve that?
<kuma> hi, anybody knows witch is the ubuntu spanish channel
<genii> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<naknomik> If I use 'Switch User', and get back to GDM (with one session already started in Gnome), and login with option to start KDE session, it simply takes me back to my gnome session.
<kuma> thanks genni :)
<genii> kuma: You're welcome :)
<mneptok> genii: es "de nada" ;)
<genii> naknomik: Since gdm is running in ony one console I'm not sure that way is possible. But if you ctrl-alt-F5 and login then you can issue some command like: startx -:1 & startkde  while Gnome is running in console 6
<genii> mneptok: :)
<neon> how can i get make the icon for a external sata hd show on desktop when plugin , i have it configure to get mounted automatically when i plug it, and when on the control center/desktop/behavior and checked to show mounted hd but it does not show any suggestions, thx
<dwidmann> naknomik: try using kdm instead?
<dwidmann> naknomik: I've never had any issues with multiple sessions with kdm
<genii> dwidmann: They want 1 X with Gnome and 1 X with KDE at same time
<naknomik> How do I change from gdm to kdm?
<dwidmann> naknomik: to try it out run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<dwidmann> genii: : i know
<naknomik> and to change it forever?
<dwidmann> naknomik: and if you decide you want it to be permanent run sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm and it should give you a choice
<genii> naknomik: Make sure kdm is installed first. Then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm                  choose kdm as the login manager
<naknomik> OK. Off I go!
<dsmith_> hello I have an error thats showing up, kstartupconfig. I moved my /home to its own sep. partition /dev/sda/
<neon> how can i get make the icon for a external sata hd show on desktop when plugin , i have it configure to get mounted automatically when i plug it, and when on the control center/desktop/behavior and checked to show mounted hd but it does not show any suggestions, thx
<dsmith_> and I edited my fstab
<dsmith_> but its still not working
<spykedtomato> hi everyone - I recently upgraded to hardy, and since doing so video playback (divx files among others) is choppy at full screen - any ideas what that's all about? I've never had problems before this upgrade
<dsmith_> neon, is it formattted? Do you have an entry for the /dev in fstab?
<neon> it is formated and yes there is an entry on fstab, it gets recognized and mounted as soon as i plug it in, the problem is that it does not show the icon in my desktop so i have to click a few times to get to it
<dsmith_> under /media or /mnt? something like that?
<neon> yes
<genii> neon: Also, did you move the contents of the old /home there somehow? If so how? cp -someswitches? usermod -d /newhomedir username? Did permissions get preserved? etc
<dsmith_> genii: that was me
<KWGoD> how do i change the audio in konsole?
<dsmith_> genii: I did migrate all my data, but left /home
<KWGoD> how do i change the audio in konsole?
<genii> dsmith_: There are many "gotchyas" in this situation
<dsmith_> what I did was after my data was working from /dev/sda4 i mv /home to /home_old
<Red_Tear> many what?
<dsmith_> and mkdir /home
<dsmith_> then made edits in /etc/fstab
<genii> dsmith_: Some ppl forget the base dir /home still requires to exist for instance :)
<KWGoD> how do i change the audio in konsole?
<dsmith_> so I should not have moved /home?
<Red_Tear> you know, /home is powerful^^
<genii> dsmith_: Well, so long as you remake it it's fine
<dsmith_> my data is still there
<dsmith_> did I say that I did remake the /home dir, its show wehn cd /
<genii> dsmith_: But a better inital approach would be more like something: sudo cp -a /home /somewhere       then they both still exist
<dsmith_> sooo... perhaps sudo cp -a /media/sda4 /home will reverse the breakage?
<genii> dsmith_: Where /somewhere is the new partition it will be in. Then too the original /home is there in emergency in case that new partition fails at some point
<KWGoD> how do i change the audio in konsole?
<dsmith_> hmmm
<Red_Tear> what exactly do you mean KWGoD ?
<intelikey> my data transfer seems slow.  1.90 MB/s   someone tell me that's not normal ?
<genii> dsmith_: /media/sda4 is where your working /home is right now?
<dsmith_> genii, gotcha kinda like a cheap raid 1
<dsmith_> yes
<flaccid> intelikey: normal fr?
<intelikey> flaccid hda > hdb
<KWGoD> i need to screw with the audio in konsole cuz my audios not workin right n someone told me earlier how to fix it it was like a one word thing that started with a and ended in mixer or somethin
<dsmith_> intelikey: thats not normal, normal is 10-20MB/s
<flaccid> yeah can be normal. what disks are they?
<dsmith_> well it depends though
<flaccid> can be normal if its notebook 4200rpm..
<intelikey> i'll have to look
<flaccid> on same bus
<dsmith_> many variables
<flaccid> yeah heeeeaps of vars
<dsmith_> haha
<will00> does anyone have a reccomendation for a graphics setup for a touchscreen point of sale system?
<genii> dsmith_: Since in this cae it's mounted as /home you have to put it somewhere temp, then something tricky like: sudo umount /home && cp -a /thattempplace /home
<dsmith_> wacom board? lol
<genii> *sudo cp -a blahblah           that is
<flaccid> will00: check out wacom otherwise i guess anything will do if its supported
<intelikey> product: WDC WD800BB-00CAA1 > product: WDC WD200AA
<dsmith_> 7200 rpm?
<o0Chris0o> I dunno
<o0Chris0o> I kinda wanna run gentoo now
<o0Chris0o> oops
<intelikey> not listed
<dsmith_> how old?
<intelikey> probably 5400
<dsmith_> those seem old
<intelikey> umm not too old.  80g
<KWGoD> tear did ya get that?
<flaccid> if its not normal on your system then it might be hard to work out why
<will00> flaccid, well im looking for more linux friendly gpus
<intelikey> being on the same cable slows it down ?
<dsmith_> I trpically get 10-20 over smb and nfs
<dsmith_> sometimes higerh then that
<dsmith_> copy to disc to disc on same machine should be quick
<flaccid> will00: nvidia generally
<will00> alright
<dsmith_> intelikey: must be running Vista
<nbf7777> help with amarok.
<o0Chris0o> I do I stop X in kubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> sudo /sbin/init 2?
<nbf7777> it sais cannot play cool streams. error media not found/.
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ?
<flaccid> nbf7777: try #amarok
<intelikey> dsmith_ bite your tongue
<genii> o0Chris0o: The init levels 2,3,4 and 5 in ubuntu are the same
<intelikey> them's figntin' words
<intelikey> s/n/h/
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> intelikey: only reason Isaid that was I copying 160MB across vista to my NAS for someone, it took 5 mins!
<intelikey> heh  yeah.
<dsmith_> where as it takes ~30 sec's for any of my other machines
<intelikey> only 10x
<intelikey> it may be ext2 to ext2   but that shouldn't slow it down much over ext3
<o0Chris0o> didn't work :(
<KWGoD> how do i change the audio in konsole?
<o0Chris0o> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> ummm hda ext3 > hdb ext2
<intelikey> it must be because it's the same cable
<intelikey> i've never noticed that kind of "slowness" before
<flaccid> intelikey: maybe you are usuing an ata33 cable and not 133
<intelikey> err umm prolly
<intelikey> i'm not pulling the box apart to see tho
<dsmith_> heh
<flaccid> haha :p
<intelikey> may be mfm cable for all i know
<flaccid> mfm?
<genii> <coughcough> MFM has two cables
<o0Chris0o> how do I stop x or restart it so I can use the console? and not the GUI?
<intelikey> what they used on the first hdd's   was about 16 pin
<intelikey> 15 maybe
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: you can use the console with a tty eg. ctrl+alt+f2. no need to stop X/kdm, but if you want to [13:45] <flaccid> o0Chris0o: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<intelikey> genii has seen them too   :)
<genii> intelikey: 2 cables, one is same as FD cable width, the second is about that 16
<flaccid> um what sort of disks are these
<intelikey> genii no it's smaller than fdd
<flaccid> sata are quite small :p
<intelikey> genii the fdd cable is about the size of both mfm cables togather
<KWGoD> how do i change the audio in konsole?
<KWGoD> and my Ark program doesnt work
<flaccid> KWGoD: change audio how?
<flaccid> KWGoD: alsamixer ?
<KWGoD> thankyou
<genii> intelikey: Yeah probably :) Been so long i forget
 * intelikey turns around to see if the 5" mfm hdd is still lying in the floar behind him...
<o0Chris0o> that didn't work ;(
<o0Chris0o> I I couldn't type after tty started
<intelikey> nope got rid of it last week.
<KWGoD> The utility unrar-free is not in your PATH.
<KWGoD> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<o0Chris0o> flaccid:
<KWGoD> someone help me fix that?
<genii> intelikey: I think there were two types even of MFM, 20 and 34 as well
<intelikey> KWGoD install it
<intelikey> genii i couldn't argue that.
<KWGoD> where at?
<intelikey> package manager
<intelikey> !apt | KWGoD
<ubottu> KWGoD: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<flaccid> o0Chris0o:  ?
<o0Chris0o> alright
<o0Chris0o> it didnt' work
<o0Chris0o> I want to shut down x and be able to type in console
<o0Chris0o> but I am unable to do it
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: specifically why can you not?
<intelikey> how would you setup a file system where /usr was on nfs shared and /usr/local was on the local machine ?
<sparr__> the nfs /usr would need to have an empty local folder, and be mounted first
<intelikey> you can mount a local on an nfs ?
<flaccid> you could symlink on the remote fs i guess /usr/local  -> /mnt/sdb1 for example
<flaccid> i think you can
<flaccid> i mean a symlink is just a pointer
<sparr__> symlink is VERY bad for that
<flaccid> sparr__: what to do then
<sparr__> use mount
<flaccid> i guess if its mounted after the first 1 it should be ok?
<Idrogeno> hmm
<intelikey> i'm trying to understand the "file system hierarchy" page   it says that /usr/local is for local use only and many system have /usr on nfs for whole networks to use...    just trying to see the logic in that...
<Idrogeno> you could use a relative symlink I guess
<Idrogeno> to get around the mount order
<flaccid> try google?
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<intelikey> wops that page is patched.  no /usr/local on it.
<intelikey> :)
<Ketrel> how can I stop X from starting automatically?
<intelikey> my cached copy wasn't patched
<intelikey> Ketrel remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/S???dm
<intelikey> not sure that's "upstart"'s way of doing it.
<Ketrel> intelikey: if I want it back, I'd remake that symlink?
<dsmith_> I'm stuck grrrr... my home directory is /mnt/home, the partition is /dev/sda4, fstab says /dev/sda4 /mnt/home ext3 defaults 0 2 Why isn't this working
<intelikey> Ketrel yes
<intelikey> Ketrel there is a script for that    update-rc.d
<Ketrel> intelikey: if I understand right, unlinking it will stop X from starting and running update-rc.d will put it back?
<intelikey> Ketrel update-rc.d is a script that helps you remove/add symlinks in the rc#.d dirrectories
<intelikey> you can do it by hand.     rm /etc/rc2.d/S<tab>42gdm    <<< the tab completion...      and  ln -s /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S42gdm
<genii> dsmith_: If you're using /mnt as root dir for /home then you need to tell system /home/myname is now /mnt/home/myname       eg:  sudo usermod -d /mnt/home/myname myname
<Ketrel> intelikey I use KDE, so I'd substitute kdm?
<intelikey> Ketrel yes.  but i don't support kdm
<intelikey> it's a personal thang
<Ketrel> (I'm asking because I'm hit by the bug where I can't get to a terminal once X has started)
<intelikey> disabling fbcon would probably be a better solution   (note fbcon is used for the boot splash)
<dsmith_> seawolf, old redhat kernel name
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> omg genii
<Ketrel> how would that work? wouldn't kdm start anyway afterwards?
<dsmith_> I owe you big time
<dsmith_> genii: thanks a million
<dsmith_> its loading now finally
<genii> dsmith_: :) You can make all new home dirs be created there from now on as well if you like
<neo__> why kde4
<neo__> why isn't kde4's login manager work?
<dsmith_> genii it was the sudo usermod command that was holding me back
<dsmith_> I forgot about that one and have it stuffed in one of my books somewhere
<intelikey> artical says http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4e8fdaea
 * intelikey jsut edits /etc/passwd for that...  
<intelikey> and yes i know you can break things there.   you can just as easily break things using usermod
 * dsmith_ must now help at least 5-1 10 ppl to give back to the spirit of Linux
<dsmith_> :)
<dsmith_> I did help one gal out in utah switch from vista to ubuntu.. even got her going to the Utah LUG
<fildo> /j #fildo.org
<genii> dsmith_: For all new users to be in /mnt/home edit /etc/adduser.conf to change /home to /mnt/home  in there
<genii> dsmith_: (as a sidenote to previous conversation)
<dsmith_> lol intelikey
<intelikey> :)
<mneptok> intelikey: and you can get hurt stubbing your toe, and you can get hurt by a moving bus. i'll take the toe.
<intelikey> mneptok you take your toe i'll take the bus and lets see who gets there first  :)
<genii> You'll take his toe??
<genii> nvm mis-read
<intelikey> dsmith_ i think that virus is open sourced :)
<dsmith_> mormon?
<dsmith_> lol
<Myrth[home]> hi, does anyone else need to restart networkmanager at least once a day because it takes up to 25% of 1GB RAM?
<intelikey> yeah
<T3> after i did the kubuntu upgrade (up to 8.04) today, i'm facing 'frozen screen' when i close my notebook
<dsmith_> genii: should I just leave /home as is?
<T3> anybody heard about something like that?
<intelikey> dsmith_ what are you doing with the new addressing of home/ ?
<genii> dsmith_: In case the mount ever fails for /mnt/home you'll have a fallback. So yes
<intelikey> mounting someihing to live in ?
<dsmith_> ok..]
<T3> it does not fail when i lock the screen
<dsmith_> eh? I just created apartition and moved my home dir to it thatsall
<T3> but only when i 'close' the laptop and open again
<crazy_bus> how do I tell firefox-2, to open when I type firefox.  As I think that's causing some problems in a OOo extension
<dsmith_> genii: whats the best way for file redundancy then if one partiton were to fail?
<T3> it stalls on black screen, but i can notice the system is working normally
<T3> looking at leds etc
<intelikey> dsmith_ you can have it mount on /home if you want.  or you can set your $HOME variable to /whatever/ and mount it there.   linux i Xscreemly flexable that way
<genii> dsmith_: Backups
<T3> also is possible to ctrl+alt+fX and open other terminal normally
 * intelikey mounts   hda /   hdb /home   hdc /var/www   hdd /usr/local   only thing that is tricky to use as a mountpoint is /etc and /lib
<intelikey> oh and /proc of course    like duh
<dsmith_> I am using keep to make daily backups
<dsmith_> I am still stuck in using gui's too much
<dsmith_> lol
<intelikey> t3  that hardy ?
<intelikey> nevermind i see it is.
<intelikey> t3 i know very little about hardy.   can you reconfigure your xserver ?
<intelikey> t3  or if you are using a propritary driver, reinstall it ?
<T3> intelikey: yes, is
<intelikey> crazy_bus symlink it
<intelikey> crazy_bus sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-2 /usr/local/bin/firefox      or something like that
<crazy_bus> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> well come
<T3> intelikey: what do you mean by reconfigure my xserver?
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<crazy_bus> the OOo extension still isn't working but at least I know it's not that
<intelikey> @ t3
<ubottu> intelikey: Error: "t3" is not a valid command.
<T3> i use a Intel 945 video driver
 * genii feeds intelikey some coffee
 * intelikey wishes that ubottu had an ignore me switch
<intelikey> genii spike it.
<intelikey> ;/   long night
 * genii covertly pours some 20 year scotch in intelikey's coffee
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> (:
<T3> intelikey: done.. will test
<intelikey> coffee strong enough to float a horse shoe in,  and strong enough to make the horse stagger       yeee hah !
<genii> intelikey: I understand. Had a 14 hour workday today. Sorta winding down now (trying to)
<intelikey> 19.5 hour == long    14 = normal    well almost   13.5 is normal
<genii> intelikey: You should seriously sleep sometime
<T3> intelikey: a logical coffee to you, as a THANKS award
<genii> T3: hE LIKES COOKIES TOO
<genii> Bah caps lock
<intelikey> welcome t3
<genii> !helpersnack | intelikey
<ubottu> intelikey: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<T3> =]
<intelikey> !botsnack | to you
<ubottu> to you: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> ok that's too geeky even for me.    back in a few.
<genii> hehe
<dwidmann> Umm, I've been getting random shutdowns lately, with no messages whatsoever, does anybody have any ideas how I can track down the cause?
<o0Chris0o> guys
<o0Chris0o> I don't want to be a noob anymore
<o0Chris0o> so
<o0Chris0o> I am going to install gentoo
<o0Chris0o> and run fluxbox
<o0Chris0o> I wanna learn
<o0Chris0o> :)
<o0Chris0o> sorry off topic convo
<genii> o0Chris0o: Have fun :)
<dwidmann> o0Chris0o: I have an idea for you that doesn't involve switching distros if you're interesting
<neo__> how long will gentoo installing take?
<dwidmann> neo__: I heard the number "ten hours" from someone else, but it's highly dependent on your machine
<intelikey> dwidmann he's not very interesting
<robotgeek> dwidmann: take a look at output of dmesg | less
 * robotgeek recommends linux from scratch :)
<o0Chris0o> dwidmann: whats the idea
<dwidmann> o0Chris0o: install a minimal ubuntu system, with no gui, and try to survive for a week.
<dwidmann> o0Chris0o: while still remaining productive
<neo__> 10 hours, not so bad
<o0Chris0o> gnome enviroement?
<neo__> what about inside a virtual machine?
<o0Chris0o> oh nvm
<o0Chris0o> with no gui
<robotgeek> it does not take 10 hours, they have binaries now.
<o0Chris0o> and installers
<o0Chris0o> from live cd
<neo__> sounds great.
<o0Chris0o> http://www.gentoo.org
<dwidmann> That sounds contradictory to the supposed benefits gentoo was supposed to offer :s
<philsf> I just upgraded to hardy and noticed that in kmail (or kontact, fwiw) the keys +/- (next unread/prev unread) don't work anymore. Can anyone confirm this behaviour?
<o0Chris0o> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dwidmann> robotgeek: I'm looking, but an extra set of eyes couldn't hurt, tell me if you see anything -- http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3847e220
<robotgeek> philsf: it works fine for me.
<philsf> robotgeek: any idea what can I do to fix it?
<dwidmann> robotgeek: and dmesg.0 also - http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6c972763
<robotgeek> philsf: does it work from the menu (Go -> Next Unread Message?)
<philsf> robotgeek: yup
<robotgeek> philsf: does it have the correct shortcuts listed next to them?
<robotgeek> dwidmann: i don't see anything odd there, lemme see if i need to look at a different log file
<philsf> robotgeek: yup, also
<robotgeek> dwidmann: might be work looking at both the syslog and kernel.log (/var/log)
<philsf> robotgeek: actually, I'm used to using the numpad + and - keys for this, but the + in the main pad works
<neo__> ~gentoo
<philsf> (and yes, the numlock light is lit)
<philsf> weird, then it's not kmail's fault
<shree_> hi how do I join ubuntu channel
<flaccid> shree_: /join #ubuntu
<shree_> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<philsf> weird...
<philsf> robotgeek: it's not kmail, at all
<philsf> I an consistently crash X with any number in the numpad
<dwidmann> Things certainly were acting funny after removing network-manager .... no wonder I lost my connection
<intelikey> black mate finish, browning a-bolt .308  with a nightforce 8-32x56.   why?   what do you use ?   i just assumed that was a standard issue...
<intelikey> oh crap.
<intelikey> sorry guys.
<flaccid> yeah best t put up with network manager and learn how to use it
<dwidmann> robotgeek: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d19a81abd
<dwidmann> crud, the syslog backed up a minute ago
<amaafui> hey, I am new to linux ubuntu.. can you guys suggest me a website to learn about it..
<robotgeek> amaafui: i suggest you read the help file in your computer (Kmenu-> help)
<intelikey> amaafui ubuntu.com
<genii> amaafui: http://ubuntuguide.org/          is very good although it is Gnome centric.
<intelikey> gah-know-meh centric
<dwidmann> It talks a lot about lawn ornaments?
<intelikey> yeah that tooo
<genii> amaafui: http://kubuntuguide.org/Hardy is not bad for KDE
<genii> amaafui: For clarification, Gnome is the window manager (graphical interface) for regular Ubuntu, KDE is the window manager of Kubuntu
<kennedy> :D
<genii> And no lawn ornaments are involved
<intelikey> oh that reminds me.  i have an issue     as most of you know, when i start a GUI it's usually blackbox.  but; if i run nautilus in there i lose my menus.    err i guess that's one for the other channel tho...
<kennedy> Vou dar uma saída =D
<kennedy> Algum português nessa merdica?
<intelikey> !pr
<ubottu> Factoid pr not found
<intelikey> !t
<ubottu> Factoid t not found
<intelikey> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<intelikey> typos
<kennedy> Tks
<intelikey> wc
<mrmonkeyman> where can I find the correct parameters for adding a secondary ext3 partitioned hard drive to fstab?
<dwidmann> robotgeek: that other pastebin was being a PITA, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9130/
<kubuntu> my kubuntu 8.04 keeps freezing
<kubuntu> anyone have that ame problem
<dwidmann> kubuntu: nope, mine's randomly resetting, completely different problem >.>
<kubuntu> dwidman does it randomly reset while watching flash
<kubuntu> mine freezes most while watching flash
<dwidmann> robotgeek: around line 124 I think
<genii> mrmonkeyman: Something like UUID=57987654-f040-4ae4-93fc-b7ae8dabcdef6 /media/somename ext3 user,defaults,noauto 0 0                 find the right uuid from output of: blkid   and make the directory in /media you want to use in the fstab
<intelikey> mrmonkeyman man mount   man fstab    and google.com    or just ask in here :)
<mike-kubunt1> anyone with tips on a splash screen error or compiz not showing kde window decorations unless it is the active window?
<genii> mrmonkeyman: You can change noauto to auto if you want it mounted each boot. Also manpage of fstab is informatove, as intelikey points out
<mrmonkeyman> lol, thanks blkid is what i'm looking for
<mike-kubunt1> for some reason, i'm stuck in a text based boot, except for about 5 seconds at the very begging, no errors in console
<intelikey> by "stuck" i assume that means you want out of there ?
<mike-kubunt1> intelikey: yes, i liked the cool blue kubuntu bar :'
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<intelikey> oh wait.
<intelikey> let me re read that
<robotgeek> dwidmann: brb
<intelikey> !usplash | mike-kubunt1
<ubottu> mike-kubunt1: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dwidmann> robotgeek: but wait, there's more ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/9131/ -kern.log, around line 34
<intelikey> that's probably what you are asking about
<mike-kubunt1> yeah, but for some reason, its like it plays part of the usplash, then goes to verbose mode
<mike-kubunt1> you think reselecting will fix it?
<genii> I think you either require more coffee, or more sleep but i'm not sure which ( intelikey )
<dsmith_> gn all
<intelikey> follow that link   ^
<mrmonkeyman> I just converted 4 hard drives to ext3 without losing any data woohooo!
<intelikey> genii i   bu  mmm   well   ok.
<robotgeek> dwidmann: npviewer.bin is flash plugin process, i think
<mike-kubunt1> kk brb, gonna check if that did it ^ ^
<dwidmann> robotgeek: hmm, come to think of it, konqueror 4.0.3 has some really nasty issues with that
<intelikey> genii i thought he meant he was booting to a text login    not that usplash was dropping out early on him...     some times those kind of "i'm doing this and want that" messages are a little fuzzie  !!!
<dwidmann> robotgeek: there, I just now disabled it in konqueror 4.0.3, but I wasn't anywhere near my computer when it mysteriously reset this last time
<genii> intelikey: True, true :)
 * genii slips intelikey more (spiked) coffee
<dwidmann> intelikey: don't blame yourself, it's the price others pay for being vague, by being vague they're practically begging you to interpret it however you please
<intelikey> that'll clear it all up...  hickup
<genii> heh
<robotgeek> dwidmann: that usb disconnect seemed to occur at an odd time
<intelikey> dwidmann like   "my ubuntu hurts, can anyone fix it for me? </super whine voice>"
<dwidmann> robotgeek: 00:56 is when I came back upstairs to see it asking for my encryption passphrase ...
<mike-kubuntu> grr, it gives me a little of the usplash at the begining, a full one on shutdown
<dwidmann> robotgeek: come to think of things, my keyboard has been weird lately, and it's usb, I wonder.
<mike-kubuntu> but a little way into startup, it jumps to *reading files needed to boot [ok] etc...
<mike-kubuntu> could it be taking my apache 2 "warning" of set /etc/conf/saslsd, USESASL = YES to enable sasld
<mike-kubuntu> that shouldn't be a seriouse issue though
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu sounds like  /etc/rc2.d/S98usplash   is running to quickly   maybe    (race condition instigated by upstart)     idk.
<dwidmann> robotgeek: though, I did remove my flash drive a while ago ...
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu or maybe you are loading a vidio driver and it's disabeling the fbcon     <-- quite possable.
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu what vidio chip ?
<mike-kubuntu> nvidia 8600 gts
<mike-kubuntu> G80
<intelikey> look and see if nvfb is blacklisted
<intelikey> or nvidiafb
<intelikey> which ever that is
<mike-kubuntu> neither is
<mike-kubuntu> it works on shutdown, which is wierd
<mike-kubuntu> its like somethings pulling it out of the boot splash
<mike-kubuntu> it does the part where the blue bar bounces back and forth, then cuts out when its supposed to slowly fill up
<dwidmann> mike-kubuntu: most errors and/or input requests will make usplash disappear
<intelikey> no. it's like something switching the gpu out of vga mode    and loading drivers do that
<intelikey> dmesg | less
<robotgeek> dwidmann: i gotta go, sorry.
<dwidmann> robotgeek:  aww :( later
<dwidmann> robotgeek: maybe later/
<dwidmann> robotgeek: I'll save those links
<mike-kubuntu> hmm, i don't see anythign thats an error, closes i get is that hint from apache in case i want to turn on sasld
<mike-kubuntu> i see NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 kernel module 169.12 Thu feb 14 17:51:09 pst 2008, follode by a ACPI: PCI Interrupt, could that be it?
<intelikey> change the time that apache loads and see if it changes when it drops out of vga mode
<mike-kubuntu> where can i find those boot up messeges? what is sasld, maybe if i enable it it'll go away
<mike-kubuntu> not sure what it is though
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu yes that could be it.    that's what i was saying at first.   but, that may not be it.
<intelikey> to the NV Q ^
<intelikey> if it's the apache daemon that's doing it to you.   just change the order of startup so that apache doesn't start until after gdm  (kdm for those that "must" use it)
<rich1> can someone help me with setting a static ip and port forwarding, please?
<mike-kubuntu> rich1: its all router dependent if your behind that
<rich1> mike-kubuntu: i'm using the actiontec dsl modem that qwest sent.
<mrmonkeyman> Thanks to everyone that helped me tonight
<mike-kubuntu> rich1: its dependent on their hardware, however, if you wanna try poking around, is all on the router side
<mike-kubuntu> you need to set ip by mac adress
<intelikey> rich1 how do you like qwest dsl  ?   if you don't mind my asking.
<rich1> ugghhh.  this is all new to me.  i guess more googling.
<mike-kubuntu> you can find it out by doing a ifconfig -all, and then you probably wanna forward ports 20 22 21 and 80
<rich1> intelikey: i guess it's ok.  i have the 7.5mbps connections but bittornado only dls about 10-12kbs.
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey: how do i change the start-up order of the events
<intelikey> k.   & ty for responding.
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu the /etc/rc#.d/S##names    changing the  ## will change the order    i would only move apache to something like 87
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey: right now its at 91
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu in rc2.d ?  or rcS.d ?
<martin> How do I hide a .desktop file (in /usr/share/applications) so that it does not appear in the menu for any user? E.g. the control panel that comes with Sun Java. I can of course delete it, but that's not so nice.
<mike-kubuntu> /etc/rc2.d/S91apache2
<intelikey> hmmm that's not the cause.   go back to looking at the nv driver as the culpret
<sirmike1970md> hi all for reason i cant get my menu bar to pop back up any thoughts
<intelikey> unless you are loading something like apache-mod in rcS.d that is  ^
<rich1> mike-kubuntu: sorry, but i don't see a mac address in ifconfig -a.
<mike-kubuntu> rich1: its the HWaddr
<intelikey> HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<blankb> Does VirtualBox OSE work out of the box w/ 8.04?
<rich1> oooooh.  ok thanks.
<intelikey> yes and no blankb, more no than yes for most.
<blankb> intelikey: thanks.... I will do a backup before I try installing it then. 8)
<mike-kubuntu> NVRM attempts something at 55.250895, but then does it again at 99, somthing
<mike-kubuntu> the 55 one is followed by a GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18 ACPI PCI interupt
<mike-kubuntu> besides that i don't see anyhing wierd though, not sure what it means
<surplusxmas> My Kubuntu 8.04 AMD64 (KDE4 Remix) Alternate Install CD install fails at the step "Select and install software".  I verified the md5sum after downloading, then ran the check integrity utility on the CD Itself, which came back valid.  The CD was burned at 16x, my lowest speed available.  My specs: Pentium D 3.00GHz, 1GB RAM, 300GB SATA HDD.  This seems to be all over the forums but none of the threads can resolve this problem fo
<surplusxmas> a different mirror, burned with a different burner (K3B on Slax this time instead of MagicISO on Windows XP).
<intelikey> irq18 may be your vga interrupt  you can check in /proc/interrupte and see
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey: cat /proc/interupt | less ?
<genii> surplusxmas: do alt-f4 to see what the install messages/errors may be
<intelikey> less is not needed here.. you may have a long list,  i dont'
<genii> surplusxmas: alt-f1 to go back to main install screen
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey: /proc/interupt doesnt exist supposedly
<surplusxmas> genii: Here - http://surplusxmas.net/kubuntulog/
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu it's plural
<intelikey> !tab | mike-kubuntu
<ubottu> mike-kubuntu: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey: sorry, 18 is EMU10K1
<intelikey> even "M$ Windoze command prompt"  now has tab completion
<flaccid> ll
<flaccid> lol even
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu that would be a eth or ath card i think
<genii> surplusxmas: The info there is not extremely helpful in finding out why the alternate cd is stalling. To find out what it's attempting to do or the process it's stalling on, when it stalls, do: alt-f4 to view the scrolling output of what the installer is doing. There may be some theme there which has informative information.
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu ummm   you might ask in #ubuntu  seeing that i have told you just about all i can on that.    and usplash is not DE related/specific
<surplusxmas> genii: OK.  It's actually this machine that I'm trying to install on - I'm on a Slax LiveCD right now, so it's impossible at the moment.  Because of that, do you have any other suggestions that I can use during the same install attempt to take advantage of the install attempt?  You know, since I have to go back and fourth. :)
<mike-kubuntu> well, i don't mind the nongraphical boot as much as the window decorations dis appearing when compiz is launched except for the active window
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey: thanks, i'll try there
<intelikey> anyone know a map source for garmen gps units ?   or a  converter for map files ?
<genii> surplusxmas: If the console4 has something informative you can go to busybox of console2 or console3 to try and fix it from commandline
<genii> surplusxmas: Unfortunately I need to sleep soon and willnot be around to assist
<intelikey> FOSS is key there   ^
<genii> 2:15AM here, goodnight all
<flaccid> where is ubotu?
<intelikey> getting a face lift
<intelikey> !ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<flaccid> ah
<flaccid> is there anywhere i can look up the most popular ubotu factoids?
<flaccid> or has the project done studies on the popular support requests/issues?
<intelikey> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<intelikey> ?
<flaccid> i guess logs aint going to grep out the frequent stuff
<intelikey> !factoids
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<flaccid> !dkfjdsklf
<ubottu> Factoid dkfjdsklf not found
<flaccid> hmm
<intelikey> anyway wherever the factoid list is   you could     for Q in `somthign to put the list here` ;do echo "$Q `grep -c $Q channel.log`" ;done
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah i searched google and i can't find the factoids anymore, its like its 404 on a .nl site..
<flaccid> i want to identify the holes in our support etc.
<intelikey> hmmm
<intelikey> flaccid vidio and audio    and minor networking
<intelikey> thoes are the major sore spots
<flaccid> yep plus i guess samba
<flaccid> trying to see if there are more major ones
<flaccid> wondering if its possible to come up with generic troubleshooting processes for things like these eg. 'my audio doesn't work out of box'
<mike-kubuntu> where can i find the md5sums for the dvd i386 release
<flaccid> thats a good question
<intelikey> flaccid i don't see why not.    #alsa  can even help on that.  they use scripts
<flaccid> they use scripts?
<intelikey> flaccid yes  for gathering information on problem systems
<intelikey> you join there and they tell you    dl and run this...  give me the url...
<flaccid> interesting, thanks i'll investigate
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> not sure about   #xorg   but you might hit a good idea there too.
<flaccid> yeah. lots of thinking to do here
<intelikey> may require some thinking drinking....
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> i ran out of milk so im on long blacks
<octet> mike-kubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/MD5SUMS
<flaccid> stdin: mate i think we need the dvd / all checksums on the download page
<ubuntu_> hi all . I am first time using kubuntu. How do I get jre installed for FireFox, so that I can play java games ?
<flaccid> !java | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<flaccid> ubuntu_: most people will want to install kubuntu-restricted-extras which gives java plus other common wants
<manossss> hello, i am doing an installation after i broke my system :) . What do you think about this partition scheme? swap:512,/ 30G,/home 45 G, /data 45 G ? 30 G for / is good?
<flaccid> whats /data?
<ubuntu_> ok I am running live right now, have not installed onto hrd drive quite yet, just wanted to get the hang of it first
<flaccid> ubuntu_: coolio
<manossss> flaccid : it's like another partition.. it can also be in /media.. it's just another partition..
<manossss> i don't know about / ..
<ere4si> 10G for / is heaps
<manossss> ere4si: so, 10 G is enough for /  ? i don't want / to be full.. can lead to bad stuff!
<flaccid> manossss: well thats probably not the best way to do it but cool...
 * intelikey normally uses 4g /
<flaccid> manossss: the / depends on things like spooling as there is no separate /var
<ere4si> the install is only 3G or so
<flaccid> if its a mail or print server, / may need to be large for example unless using in /home like maildir
<flaccid> intelikey: what other servers do users install on desktops a lot like samba?
<flaccid> i guess x11vnc
<manossss> yes, that is why i'm 'afraid' of giving to litle space for /.. i don't want /tmp to fill my partition and then my system will not be good.. Maybe 5 G ?
<flaccid> manossss: what are the roles of this puter?
<intelikey> flaccid ftp  but don't ask why
<flaccid> intelikey: ah yeah so openssh-server for sftp and something else for insecure
<LamerMan> guys, is it worth now to switch to kde4? is it stable enough? :)
<manossss> flaccid: I work on this computer. no servers (even ssh), i have my server for these stuff.. No big games
<manossss> my desktop+my production machine
<intelikey> yeah   vsftp  even
<ubuntu_> one more quick question, if I may. When I install things while running live, then decide to install onto the hard drive, do the extra things I just installed also get installed onto the harddrive, or do I have to install them again after?
<manossss> 'production':i study
<flaccid> manossss: in that case 5G should be enough unless you install heeeaps of apps
<ere4si> ubuntu_: you have to reinstall them
<ubuntu_> ok thank you
<intelikey> manossss i might even ask why you are "partitioning" it...   could give the disk to /   if you have a backup server  then nothing gets full
<flaccid> intelikey: i guess insecure is only recommended in the case where the client doesn't have sftp support, which means they should change to winscp if on windows :)
<intelikey> yes
<dwidmann> what does it take to get recordmydesktop working in hardy? It dies with some sort of "locking assertion failure" :(
<ere4si> with a separate /home fresh installs are easier
<flaccid> intelikey: any other servers you can think of that are common for desktop users
<manossss> intelikey : i am installing from a system failure.. so, i want /home seperete this time..
<flaccid> i wonder why the installer doesn't advise a separate home, i would of thought that would be a good practice
<manossss> flaccid for real!
<flaccid> hopefully im real :)
<manossss> :)
<flaccid> manossss: actually im a power user and have a 40G / but use over 6GB. maybe a 10GB is wise manossss
<dwidmann> flaccid: I think it's planned
<flaccid> dwidmann: coolio
<flaccid> an option for separate /var and /usr would be mad as well...
<manossss> flaccid 10 G is what i'm thinking of using. it's a 120 G drive so, 10 is not so much.. i think a seperate /home is enough
<manossss> :)
<surplusxmas> My AMD64 Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE4 Remix) Alternte Install CD fails at "Select and install software".  The CD is fully valid/integrity checked.  I looked in the console after the failure message was given and I saw the following: "WARNING**: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1" and "WARNING**: Menu item 'pkgsel' failed." What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<flaccid> manossss: yep exactly. im on a 120GB notebook hdd and apply same sort of principle
<flaccid> surplusxmas: did you try google?
<dwidmann> surplusxmas: maybe it's just trying to download things ....... that's what happened to me, if you use the expert mode on the alternate installer it'll let you skip that
<intelikey> flaccid not really.   most people are just running httpd (a private web page or two) sshd (which smarter people use with konqurer and fish://)  X11vnc (shared desktops) samba & cupsysd      and a few even dare the less common private mailbox daemon of choice but that's not common.
<surplusxmas> Yes, it was unusually unfriendly.
<surplusxmas> What's the difference between this and expert mode?
<manossss> and i think 512 swap @ beggining is enough.. i never use swap anyway..
<dwidmann> surplusxmas: flexibility, user controll, the ability to know what's going on
<flaccid> intelikey: ok cool thanks for the input. i think i might start recommending the web server applet for basic http then apache for users that actually are devs or whatever
<surplusxmas> dwidmann: I don't consider myself an "expert," but I'll try it out.  Thanks for your suggestion. :)
<flaccid> manossss: depends how much ram you have
<intelikey> flaccid and i'm lagging about a minute now.
<flaccid> hehe dang intell
<manossss> i have 1.2 G
<flaccid> make it 1.2GB just in case your puter needs it in peak use
<manossss> mm..
<flaccid> linux manages memory well so increasing swap size is no detriment..
<manossss> i never really use swap.. would a bigger swap also make it slower?
<intelikey> slightly larger than ram will allow suspend to disk
<flaccid> nah ^^
<intelikey> sorry that's gonna be late.
<flaccid> windows will love using swap when ram is still available. generally linux only uses swap when out of ram
<manossss> mm.. so, when i have a smaller than my ram swap, i cannot suspent to disk?
<dwidmann> manossss: if you're not going to suspend to disk and you have enough ram that you never run out, then swap mostly just wastes disk space (which may or may not be precious
<manossss> i usually suspent to ram.. but i still want to have the option.. and for 1 G.. i think it's ok
<dwidmann> manossss: suspend to disk basically just dumps what's in your ram to the swap, so you have to have more swap than ram to suspend.
<intelikey>    The  maximum  useful
<intelikey>        size  of  a  swap  area now depends on the architecture.  It is roughly 2GiB on i386, PPC,
<intelikey>        m68k, ARM, 1GiB on sparc, 512MiB on mips, 128GiB on alpha and 3TiB on sparc64.
<intelikey> man mkswap
<flaccid> i generally never go over 2048MB swap which kind of matches that theory sweet
<manossss> dwidmann i didn't knew.. so even if i use part of my memory, i would need the space to copy ALL my memory.. (even 0s)
 * intelikey never uses swap    period.
<dwidmann> which reminds me, I need to spring for that extra 2GiB of RAM
<flaccid> intelikey: you have lots of ram?
<intelikey> Memory Used/Total Percent: 61/503 MB (12%)
<noisekiller> Morning all
<intelikey> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<intelikey> i don't use a lot of ram.
<flaccid> are you not running X ? 61MB is not much
<manossss> what do you think of: swap:1.4(ram 1.2),/ 10, /home 50,/data 50   ?
<flaccid> sounds good to me manossss
<intelikey> ummm let me check  i don't think so right now.
<intelikey> no  no X atm
<flaccid> cool
<manossss> :) i'm going with it..
<manossss> thanx
<intelikey> but i do have a lot going on right now.   several consoles busy
<intelikey> like 8 busy consoles
<flaccid> yeah but nothing graphical and shiz
<intelikey> pasting file /usr/local/bin/mem
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6a9a568f
<dwidmann> Mem:   2061244k total,  1135628k used .......
<intelikey> the script that gets that ram usage   ^
<intelikey> my lag time is down
<intelikey> yay
<flaccid> cool
<intelikey> so much for that...   lag going up ^
<intelikey> up
<dwidmann> nice script intelikey
<intelikey> ty
<dwidmann> was it you who I got that pastebin script off of? If so ... many thanks for it also (though the site it uses is a bit flakey at times :( )
<LamerMan> i'm doing now upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10, will my settings and additional packets be saved? I was told by someone that upgrade tool installs a fresh OS with default packages and no settings will be saved
<dwidmann> wow .... my apps aren't using a whole lot atm ... Memory Used/Total Percent: 433/2012 MB (21%)
<Kr|ptiX> ive recently updated to 8.04 an now im haven  sound problems can  someonee help
<ere4si> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> dwidmann idk could be me.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d21aeaac3   <<< is that it ?   if so the first uncommented line is where you set the url.
<intelikey> dwidmann try   s/us/ca/  maybe   ?
<intelikey> i've never had any problem with the site.  but then again, that's normal.
<intelikey> dwidmann stdin also wrote a script for pasteing things   it might have been his you got     idk.
<dwidmann> Hm, hard to tell, all I know is it required me to install curl first
<intelikey> if anyone wants to update this one feel free   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3191e30e
<intelikey> dwidmann umm probably mine    i think his used wget
<dwidmann> intelikey: I do see the option to change the URL, but how compatible is it with other pastebins?
<Qnuffy> Hello
<intelikey> dwidmann try just changing the .us to .ca  and see if it helps you
<Qnuffy>  have an difficult problem with Hardy (Kubuntu) - i have installed DeKorator and now my top windows titles are disappeared http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/6347/bildschirmphoto1ck7.png <-- heres an screenshot to my problem
<LamerMan> did anyone update from 7.10 to 8.04? :) do settings and additional packaged save after update? I have wireshark, avr-gcc and other packages that are not a part of official release, will all they be saved?
<Qnuffy> I dont know where they are
<dwidmann> intelikey: hmmmm ..... no, still won't work for me ..... bah. It worked a couple times earlier
<intelikey> dwidmann ummm maybe not too compatable   hehhe oops.   but i didn't really write it for the world to use.    just for me and if someone in here needed it, i'd share.   but hey   it is FOSS change it to suit your self
<intelikey> :)
<Qnuffy> is there nobody who can help me?
<Qnuffy> :(^^
<intelikey> i might make it more portable some time.  if i do i'll let you know dwidmann
<dwidmann> intelikey: I'd think about it if I could make heads or tails of it .......
<intelikey> Qnuffy i don't/can't    i'm still on dapper and a CLI guy at that.
<Qnuffy> :-/
<ere4si> Qnuffy: have you tried typing   man dekorator   in a konsole?
<Qnuffy> clemens@8u773r8r07:~$ man dekorator
<Qnuffy> No manual entry for dekorator
<Qnuffy> clemens@8u773r8r07:~$
<dwidmann> intelikey: odd that I'm going to be using pastebin to see if I can figure things out, but I feel like seeing if I can get it to working, step one being to stop the output from being redirected to /dev/null ....
<dwidmann> intelikey: seems to be uploading, but ... it's not giving me a link :s http://paste.ubuntu.com/9139/
<MythosGr> Is this the right place to discuss some upgrade issues with Hardy and amd64?
<dwidmann> MythosGr: sure
<MythosGr> Thanks, It seems there is something weird with ide hard drives in my machine which has become extremely slow since I upgraded from 7.10 o 8.04
<dwidmann> MythosGr: you'll probably see a lot of output in your logs in that case I bet
<MythosGr> ... I had to install live-initramfs for the system to boot with 2.6.24-16-generic
<dwidmann> MythosGr: check your /var/log/syslog, /var/log/dmesg, and /var/log/kern.log files
<noisekiller> Heeelp! xgl is using 99% cpu .... how to disable xgl?
<Qnuffy> i hate my window titles
<Qnuffy> i install compiz - they're gone, i install Dekorator - they're gone ...
<ere4si> Qnuffy: are you using compiz/desktop effects as well?
<ere4si> k
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help me  set up my sound
<intelikey> dwidmann i'm not going to fix it right now.    here   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d49174a9a   i did add a comment or two to help you understand it i little.   and note that   the   |\    means it pipes that output into the next line.
<Qnuffy> no i dont - this time i havent install compiz
<Qnuffy> but i need dekorator because i want to use the Azenis Desktop theme
<MythosGr> I have examined the logs already and I see no errors, however I have the lsmod output from the previous kernel on 7.10 (2.6.22-14-generic) which seems to load different modules for the hard drives (raid1 with xfs))
<dwidmann> thanks intelikey, I'll see what I can do :)
<MythosGr> 2.6.22 loads ata_generic where 2.6.24 loads pata_amd
<ere4si> Qnuffy: nothing on google about that - what is the graphic card you're using?
<MythosGr> If I remove the live-initiramfs the system will not boot, I get no busybox or other maintenance shell whatsoever (busybox-initramfs and initramfs-tools installed)
<Qnuffy> an geforce 7600gt
<Qnuffy> @ ere4si
<ubottu> Qnuffy: Error: "ere4si" is not a valid command.
<MythosGr> ...It's a Gigabyte nforce 430 MB with amd64x2 CPU
<ere4si> Qnuffy: that should be good enough then...
<Qnuffy> i have installed the drivers correctly too :-/
<Qnuffy> clemens@8u773r8r07:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<Qnuffy> direct rendering: Yes
<Qnuffy> clemens@8u773r8r07:~$
<MythosGr> Any ideas?
<Qnuffy> when i use crystal i have my windows titles
<Qnuffy> only when i use Dekorator they are gone
<ere4si> Qnuffy: enough people have the no titlebars issue in compiz - it is easily solved - but in dekorator I don't know...
<Qnuffy> with compiz i have the same problem too^^
<ere4si> Qnuffy: in #compiz that will be solved easy
<intelikey> i'm sure nobody ever needs anything like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1e3e1837   and anyone that did would just jump streithg to google  rather than using a script.   but here it is anyway.
<fakman> hi
<intelikey> say
<Qnuffy> now i have installed Emerald and an skin but when i select the skin there isn a change
<Qnuffy> no reaction
<intelikey> apply ?
<Qnuffy> yeah
<intelikey> hmmm.
<Qnuffy> double click on theme
<Qnuffy> there's no apply button o:
<intelikey> oh me i go now.    gooday
<Trophyhead> hey any know if the memory bus on my computer would make any video card slow?, cause it's an old computer has only 133mhz, it's a pentium4 netvista 2ghz 768 ram = )
<flaccid> yeah that would make a diff
<Trophyhead> k thx, guess I'd be better off buying a new computer than a good card that won't help with a low sys bus = )
<flaccid> sorry what is 133mhz?
<flaccid> the ram? what type of ram is it? SDRAM?
<Trophyhead> the memory bus, I guess, system bus,
<flaccid> they are different
<flaccid> FSB != memory bus
<flaccid> if its p4 its doesn't have a 133mhz fsb...
<flaccid> not much you can do if your computer has old ram slots. still the difference in speed it not necessarily dramatic
<Trophyhead> hmm, ill take a look at the utilty screen again, I see alot of videos cards say 300 mhz, & because my sys bus is only 133mhz figured it won't perform as well as it could
<Trophyhead> it has only a x4 agp slot
<flaccid> um are you sure your system bus is 133mhz. i mean hate to point out the obvious, but of course a new computer is going to be faster..
<Trophyhead> well at least thats what kubuntu reads it as
<flaccid> p4 is usually up to 800mhz for bus..
<flaccid> read what as exactly, where? what part of kubuntu?
<flaccid> what application in kubuntu?
<Trophyhead> when i bought a video card & looked at it in the K-info center program it said x4, tho the card was up to x8
<flaccid> yeah backwards compat agp
<Trophyhead> yes
<flaccid> agp is dead now, its pci-x
<Trophyhead> ya true, the fastest
<flaccid> but where in kinfocenter does it say 133mhz ?
<Trophyhead> oh not there on the IBM utilty screen, where you can see a summery of the system
<flaccid> you have to find out what bus its actually talking about...
<flaccid> p4 is usually 533mhz, 400 or 800 and p3 was 133mhz..
<Trophyhead> i think it said either memory bus, or system bus, I'll go check & reboot
<flaccid> ok. i mean if you are using old sdram which is 133mhz then yeah, but i would expect most p4 motherboards to have ddr slots
<Trophyhead> oh dam, then I was scammed on this pc yet another way = (   the motherboard had been changed, probably for the pentium 3 = (
<Trophyhead> if its 133
<flaccid> Trophyhead: well i would advise checking kinfocenter and places to see what exactly you have
<flaccid> eg. cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Trophyhead> ya im going to thx = )
<jeremy_> hey, i need help with WEP please?
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> jeremy_: whats the problem?
<jeremy_> i have my network goin on the windows computers, but it wont work with kubuntu unless i make it unsecured
<flaccid> jeremy_: why, what happens?
<flaccid> are you using knetworkmanager, jeremy_ ?
<ere4si> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> true. you should be using WPA unless your router cannot support it via firmware upgrade (if needed)
<jeremy_> yea i heard it was pretty average, but really just want it to stop my neighbours using my network, no ones gonna bother trying to hack it
<flaccid> wep is crackable in a few seconds
<flaccid> jeremy_: use WPA>
<jeremy_> yea i use knetworkmanager but it just says unable to connect
<SlimeyPete> wep's OK if your neighbours aren't tech-savvy
<flaccid> until someone wardrives you
<flaccid> jeremy_: so can you use WPA ?
<SlimeyPete> yeah, but the chances of that vary depending on your location
<jeremy_> i gave it a go with the router but it wouldnt save the settings for some reason
<flaccid> why take  a risk?
<jeremy_> my options were wpa 801.1x or ascii pass or hex pass
<flaccid> jeremy_:  i would advise working out why its a problem. probably because you were mismatching asii passphrase and key.
<flaccid> jeremy_: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces please
<flaccid> you want WPA-PSK with passphrase in ascii.
<jeremy_> pastebin?
<flaccid> !pastebin | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jeremy_> i dont think my router does wpa-psk
<flaccid> jeremy_: or TKIP
<flaccid> just select the one for passhprase and hopefully it should look after the rest
<flaccid> jeremy_: what make/model is the router?
<jeremy_> auto lo
<jeremy_> iface lo inet loopback
<jeremy_> address 127.0.0.1
<jeremy_> netmask 255.0.0.0
<jeremy_> thats the interfaces file, not much to it
<jeremy_> its a dlink 604g
<jeremy_> g604t sorry
<flaccid> pastebin jeremy_!
<jeremy_> oh sorry i thought it was small enough
<jeremy_> oh an sorry again my router does do psk
<jeremy_> i can choose psk hex or psk string
<flaccid> please attempt the wpa psk which is secure. i mean so far looks like no problem. likely dlink as they are pretty bad quality usually
<flaccid> psk string is what you want
<flaccid> which will convert to hex for you..
<jeremy_> any rules for the string? 8 character minimum right?
<ere4si> there's no net in that "paste"
<flaccid> ere4si: there shouldn't be any net in it as its done on the user level with knetworkmanager
<flaccid> jeremy_: yes 8 min please
<ere4si> k
<jeremy_> k just trying that now
<jeremy_> although the browser just seems to freeze when i clcik 'save details and reboot modem'
<flaccid> jeremy_: yeah can be typical of bad routers
<jeremy_> yea its a piece of crap haha
<flaccid> totally. i put dlink in my shitlist years ago. now for soho appliance routers i only use linksys wrt-54gl or similar
<jeremy_> ill try do it in the advanced user mode
<jeremy_> brb
<jeremy_> is group key interval important?
<jeremy_> what is that?
<flaccid> im not sure what that is. should just use the first key..
<jeremy_> k ill give it a go now
<flaccid> k
<jeremy_> it doesnt seem to keep the wpa string
<jeremy_> ill press apply and itll just clear the field
<flaccid> which browser?
<jeremy_> konquerer
<flaccid> dlink probably got invalid code
<flaccid> try firefox and failing that Internet Explorer on windows if available
<jeremy_> ill go get ie, prolly easiest bet
<flaccid> yeah, thats what they code it for because like most firmware makers they totally ignore web standards
<jeremy_> yea it sucks
<flaccid> any luck but?
<flaccid> i mean i would re-flash the firmware on it with latest myself
<jeremy_> ive tried with ubuntu before but kinda gave up, but decided to give it a more serious effort this time
<jeremy_> jus stating up another laptop with windows
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> yeah in this case it appears ubuntu is fine :)
<ubuntu> algum brasileiro ?
<jeremy_> oh k, its sticking now, ill reboot the router then give it a go
<jeremy_> brb
<ere4si> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to get a large deb from universe in a torrent (200mb) kget4 is not finishing downloads properly (gets to 100% and then does nothing) and I'm missing a few bytes and don't want to download 200mb's again
<cahuez> give a try to amule crazy_bus..
<crazy_bus> cahuez: can amule resume a broken file like ktorrent can?
<crazy_bus> *like ktorrent can if theirs a app. .torrent file
<cahuez> yes it can..
<cahuez> try amule and find out the requested file..
<crazy_bus> thanks cahuez.  So I just input a server address into amule and it will fix the file?
<cahuez> mm, better than that, just go to search and find the desired file, or..
<cahuez> try to copy/paste the original .torrent address into it..
<crazy_bus> cahuez: so it can search all of the debs from the universe repo?
<crazy_bus> cahuez: I don't have a torrent for the file.  That's the problem
<cahuez> humm, then try a search of the file inside amule..
<crazy_bus> cahuez: do you know if this deb is there? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/fgfs-base/download
<snikker> when i insert a cd/dvd in a second dvd drive, the system don't mount it and in dmesg, i've got this: http://pastebin.com/m1cc3d71c
<cahuez> checking crazy_bus...
<Trophyhead> well I guess I was scammed!, my computer reads 133MHz memory bus speed, like a pentium3 motherboard, in a pentium4 caseing = (  awww F***!!!
<cahuez> humm crazy, i can't check the link at this time, traffic jamms or so, ehe but, for what is the link for..!?
<jeremy__> back
<jeremy__> got wpa all up and running
<crazy_bus> cahuez: the package for Flight Gear Flight Simulator -- base files
<cahuez> checking...
<cahuez> wanna install flightgear right now..!?
<crazy_bus> cahuez: what do you mean?
<cahuez> are you looking for> cahuez: the package for Flight Gear Flight Simulator -- base files ..!?
<crazy_bus> cahuez: I'm looking for the deb file which contains: Flight Gear Flight Simulator base files
<cahuez> mm, before of all, try to search all the stuff with> apt-cache search flightgear ..
<crazy_bus> cahuez: this package; fgfs-base
<cahuez> yeap, is available as a complete apt-getting...
<cahuez> then if desired, just type> apt-get install flightgear..
<crazy_bus> cahuez: I know.  But the 200mb file is corrupt, and I would much prefer a way to fix it
<cahuez> well, doing it the safe way, just try to apt-getting it and then forget the other one..
<cahuez> i did install the flightgear the apt-get install flightgear way and runs beautiful, hehe..
<crazy_bus> cahuez: the internet is so slow here that would take half a day.  And I'm afraid it wouldn't resume if I had to turn the computer off
<XyQrTw> Hello all
<cahuez> hiya..
<XyQrTw> I've some problems with Kubuntu. My ethernet conection dont strat automaticaly. Who can help me ?
<hamalawy> hello everyone, please i need help.. everytime i try to update kubuntu 8.04 it gives me this message " There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<cahuez> your ethernet connection..?
<XyQrTw> (excuse me ; but i'm french)
<hamalawy> i can't update my system, but i can install software
<cahuez> is ok..
<cahuez> hamalawy, are you doing a online upgrade..?
<cahuez> xyqrtw, lets check the following...
<sisif> XyQrTw: what chipset do you have for you ethernet card ?
<XyQrTw> Where i can see that ?
<sisif> lspci | grep Ether
<cahuez> let's enter to K/system configuration..
<cahuez> network connectivity..
<cahuez> and no problem warren, my kubuntu is in spanish but i can read some languages..
<hamalawy> yes i'm doing an online upgrade
<hamalawy> i already installed kubuntu and i'm trying to update kubuntu it's self if that's what you mean
<sisif> cahuez: do you have any experience with modules issues ?
<Signil> whats the easiest way one could upgrade to kde4
<cahuez> yeap sisif..
<cahuez> just let's try to do the online upgrade first and then..
<cahuez> hamalawy, the upgrade was succesfull..?
<hamalawy> no
<sisif> cahuez: If it`s not much trouble to you, can you please check this post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776378) and maybe gimme an advice on what to do next ..
<noaXess> i want install two deb packages.. one is a dependencie of the other.. it's a newer version of the package mixxx and mixxx-data..
<noaXess> how can i do that with the .deb files, that it use also the dependency deb file for the installation?
<cahuez> sure, let me try to check it; i'm doing a online upgrade for one of the lan pc's and the stuff is a bit slow...
<sisif> cahuez: yup, no hurry. and thank you.
<cahuez> humm, i can't firefox while is upgrading..
<sisif> noaXess: have you tried with sudo dpkg -i deb1 deb2 ?
<hamalawy> okay, i have 6 updates waiting to be installed. when i press apply updates it gives me "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<cahuez> and the message is near to the end of the upgrade hamalawy..!?
<hamalawy> no.. it's as soon as i press the apply updates button
<cahuez> and the disk space is fine..?
<hamalawy> yeah, i have 30 gigs free
<sisif> hamalawy: is you have any experience with ubuntu / kubuntu , you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list by hand and add the new repos there. And the do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<sisif> Hmm, but I guess not :(
<XyQrTw> sisif > Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
<hamalawy> i marked every option in the source list if that's what you mean, including the CD
<cahuez> hold, hamalawy, just give a google search for "medibuntu" please..
<crazy_bus> cahuez: nm I fixed it with rsync
<cahuez> my network is traffic jammed by the time, hehe..
<cahuez> ooks fine crazy_bus..
<hamalawy> i forgot to say that i installed synaptic and tried to upgrade with it but still the same problem
<cahuez> mmm, synaptic is usually already installed by default with kubuntu; probably you overwrite something..!?
<octet> mike-kubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/MD5SUMS
<hamalawy> dunno :) ... buti did this as a last hopeless thing
<clau30_> hi. how can I install kde3 in kubuntu-remix(kde4)?
<sisif> cahuez: do you have any idea on what might cause this error: "ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules" ?
<cahuez> yep, let me check...
<Signil> wats the easiest way to upgrade to kde4? I am on feisty :s
<cahuez> please sisif, do a google search for> "ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules" ..
<cahuez> there is some usefull info there..
<sisif> :)
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> UIve a big problem :D
<jonathan__> my external storage drive isn't recognizes automatically when i boot my pc!
<cahuez> jonathan, try to boot the pc first and then, if usb device, connect it later...
<hamalawy> is there anything i can do to fix this problem
<hamalawy> i did some research in the forums and other forums but nothing did the trick
<noaXess> can i restart sound without rebooting?
<cahuez> yes..
<cahuez> go to system config..
<noaXess> cahuez: and then?
<cahuez> check for system admin and click at sound system please..
<noaXess> jep
<cahuez> at the bottom, there is a button for test sound..
<noaXess> jep and if i press it, it hangs
<cahuez> mm, then click at the hw tab and check for what is the sound device, by default, autodetect...
<kreib> about writing, not programming, just plain text. Things is you want to have it possible to convert your writing to different formats like tex, html etc. So the best thing is probably t just write in plain text in vim and use xml tags so a parser later can recognize different elements like tables etc. But you dont want to invent a xml standard for this, so where can I find such a standard with supprted parsers?
<SlimeyPete> kreib: I think that's what docbook is?
<kreib> I see, I'll check that out. thx
<jeremy_> any1 here running 64bit? i need help with flash
<jeremy_> anyone here?
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jeremy_> cheers
<Ornedan> My sound stops working after hibernation. This didn't happen in 7.10 and does happen in 8.04. Known issue? Or if not, where should I start looking for the cause?
<codeRat> \quit
<Amarilis> hi guys
<rick_> hi
<Amarilis> my problem: i booted the last version of ubuntu/kubuntu from the live cd (normal mode), but when it's time to load gnome/kde what i see are only stripes
<Amarilis> i rebooted and i selected safe mode. this time i can see the desktop
<Amarilis> i have gigabyte graphic card nvidia 6600GT. do you think that this graphic card is the problem or is the X server ?
<Amarilis> i've met this problem from the 7.x version of ubuntu/kubuntu
<Amarilis> i even tried last version on a hp laptop and i encountered the same problem
<Amarilis> can anyone tell me why this problem occured ?
<XceII> are the gutsy updates shut down?
<ubunturos> Kubuntu 8.04 has the wubi feature, but is anyone using it?
<tete> ubunttu: How i am can download konversation cz
<emilsedgh> ubunturos:why not?
<ubunturos> emilsedgh: may be because, it becomes a window app, than an OS?
<emilsedgh> ubunturos: people are using it.
<emilsedgh> today for example on slashdot i read someone used it and was so happy
<ubunturos> Amarilis: btw, which graphics card / motherboard?
<Amarilis> ubunturos: i have gigabyte graphic card nvidia 6600GT
<Amarilis> and a samsung syncmaster 959nf
<ubunturos> Amarilis: hmm, looks like, the graphics driver module for that card was not loaded; but I'm not so sure
<ActionParsni1> Amarilis: can we have a pastebin of your xorg.conf please
<Amarilis> ubunturos: do you think that a kubuntu dvd will resolve the problem
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> anyone here uses Xephyr?
<Amarilis> yes i'll paste the xorg.conf
<ActionParsni1> Amarilis: ty
<ubunturos> Amarilis: I'm not sure, if it will. Use Pastebin to paste your xorg.conf, ActionParsni1 might be able to answer your query
<Amarilis> ok ubunturos
<ubunturos> Amarilis: also, in meantime, you could look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12374
<ActionParsni1> Amarilis: !nvidia you may also want to check: | Amarilis
<ActionParsni1> bah
<ActionParsni1> !nvidia | Amarilis
<ubottu> Amarilis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsni1> Amarilis: ^ may be helpful
<Amarilis> ok. thanks guys
<ActionParsni1> they should make a pastebin service you can cat files into and it gives you a link
<ActionParsni1> cat /etc/X11/xorg.con > /dev/paste
<ActionParsni1> etc
<ActionParsni1> Amarilis: you ok with pastebin?
<ActionParsni1> !paste | Amarilis
<ubottu> Amarilis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Amarilis> ok.
<Amarilis> i've put the xorg.conf on paste.ubuntu.com
<dresnu> hello, I have installed kubuntu hardy in greek. Is there a way to get firefox in greek too? I mean the toolbar entries and menus that are in english right now. Thank you
<darky> Hi
<darky> try to look for firefox's greek support on adept
<jussio1> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jussio1> you could also ask there ^
<dresnu> ok thank you I'll check that channel out
<dresnu> anyway (kubuntu-gr is a little void, i'm alone :-), I had already tried searching in apt for "firefox greek) and the only package I get is mozilla-firefox-locale-el
<kgx0> can telnet show server response headers?
<Tomato> Hi
<Tomato> I want to install Kubuntu on my pc
<Miesco> If KDE 4.1 is released (alpha), does that mean that KDE 4.0 is stable?
<Dr_willis> Miesco,  i dont think so.
<Dr_willis> of course kde4 is very much a work in progress. Hopefully 4.1 added some much needed missing features
<josue> hola a todos
<josue> soy nuevo en esto
<Dr_willis> Nocho Bell Grande!
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<shadowbox> what more can i do to play quicktime movies. I used to be able to play trailers for upcoming movies but now I need plug-ins
<Pici> kubuntu-restricted-extras should include the packages you need to play QT stuffs
<dresnu> quicktime and realmedia are a pain to play...
<dresnu> only mplayer is able to open really everything
<Dr_willis> thats why i tend to use mplayer :)
<dresnu> but has such an ugly integration to kde...
<Dr_willis> Never noticed dresnu  :) 'integeration' is such a buzz word that seems to tossed about so much. and mean so little.
<shadowbox> I cant preview QT on apples site
<dresnu> ok, but I prefer kaffeine as a player
<dresnu> I like its features, but it doesn't work unfortunately with the mplayer engine (never understood why though)
<shadowbox> hey wow, did I miss the release of 8.04? oh, or is that just Ubuntu?
<dresnu> you probably missed it..
<Jucato> shadowbox: you missed it
<Faust-C> lol
<dresnu> it's out there, go grab it!
<shadowbox> ahh, man
<shadowbox> anyone here using it?
<jussio1> most of us...
<shadowbox> lol, thanks
<Dr_willis> Been under a rock for the last month? :)
<shadowbox> lol, more like out of town
<shadowbox> state actually
<falloppio> Hello there!
<shadowbox> I'm opening up a computer store that will (fingers crossed) be the largest in ECity , NC
<dresnu> and you will sell linux preinstalled?
<shadowbox> and the ONLY one that will be offering Linux only line of PC's (Kubuntu)
<shadowbox> thats the plan, yes
<dresnu> alright! :-D
<dresnu> good luck then!
<shadowbox> thanks
<shadowbox> hey what do you think of the name?     Byte Me Computers
<shadowbox> hehe, I thought it was catchy
<shadowbox> we will be online in a day or two and growing daily
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dresnu> others have had the same idea i guess: http://bytemeusa.com/store/index.php http://www.byteme.com.au/
<dresnu> and that's you probably: http://mybytecomputers.com/
<shadowbox> sorry, it all stemed from offering preinstalled linux pcs
<shadowbox> actually no
<shadowbox> lol
<dresnu> hehe
<Dr_willis> walmart has the $200 pc with linux :)
<shadowbox> yeah hard to beat
<shadowbox> but can do a $225
<Dr_willis> Ive not seen one in a local walmart yet. -
<dresnu> will you offer some kind of aftermarket service?
<shadowbox> dont think you will
<shadowbox> yes
<dresnu> ok, then that's somewhere you can compete
<shadowbox> as long as WM has had those$200 pc's (and selling out regularly) they are still timid on putting them in the stores.
<shadowbox> Kubuntu PC's will actually be in the show room for demo
<Dr_willis> with a big ICON on the middle of the desktop leading.. here! :)
<shadowbox> and plans are to have one machine that will be a media pc w/ 32" HDTV for support (of course)   :o)
<shadowbox> heck yeah
<shadowbox> I might get with you guys on how to compile a complete package on one dvd for installation
<shadowbox> I will also be giving away Kubuntu oo.o and other popular software on CD on demand
<shadowbox> actually have a flyer in the window now
<shadowbox> dresnu: www.bytemecomputers.net & www.bytemecomputersonline.com & www.bytemecomputersllc.com
<polysilicon> I am finding it very difficult to enable vertical scrolling on my laptop touchpad. Does anybody know how to do it exactly? someone told me that i should define scrollable area on touchpad, how to do that?
<chx> I tried to google without much success. Where can I read about the svn+ssh kioslave?
<shadowbox> polysilicon: the right side of your finger pad close to the edge
<canen> hello
<polysilicon> shadowbox, yes but how to define the area?
<shadowbox> oh, it should already be defined
<canen> anyone familiar with the issue of the "kded [kdeinit] --new-startup" taking 100% of CPU on first start up?
<canen> only seems to happen if kopete or kcheckgmail is set to startup on login
<polysilicon> shadowbox, yes but when I try to scroll the pointer moves which means synaptics driver is not configured for vertical scrolling...
<polysilicon> the area is not acting as scrollable
<shadowbox> gotcha
<shadowbox> polysilicon: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-485289.html
<polysilicon> great! thanks
<polysilicon> I hope it should work now
<shadowbox> polysilicon: and here for info  http://lwn.net/Articles/255662/
<shadowbox> your welcome
<shadowbox> and good luck
<hernan> good morning
<blkhtbrigade>  I'm having trouble rebuilding a module.   I've got the module all ready to make, but when I run make it only outputs the .o and not the .ko.  modpost is showing but doesn't seem to want to convert to .ko =/   any ideas?
<Dr_willis> check the kernel guide yet?
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<blkhtbrigade> Dr_willis: I will now =) thanks
<Dr_willis> Id bet theres some little step you overlooked. :)
<Dr_willis> but thats all i know on the topic. so good luck
<blkhtbrigade> There usually is =)
<canen> so no one familiar with the "kded [kdeinit] --new-startup" 100% CPU problem?
<Dr_willis> Not heard of it canen
<canen> ah
<canen> annoying problem
<Dr_willis> Im having other annying problems.. :)
<canen> killing the process solves it but annoying anyway
<canen> Dr_willis: ?
<Dr_willis> DVD/cd burning has been goofed up on this machine since the beta testing began. :(
<canen> oh, haven't done any of that in a while. I am not even sure it still works :)
<Dr_willis> I cen burn ONE disk/dvd/cd - and then the cd/dvd just 'vanishes' from the system. :) like some deep kernel issue is going on.
<javier_> hello
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Edulix> hi!
<Edulix> anyone here with latest fglrx driver? can you tell me what version of the module fglrx is shown as the output of dmesg | grep fglrx please?
<SlimeyPete> you mean latest as in the one that comes with hardy?
<SlimeyPete> or the latest from ATI?
 * SlimeyPete has the former
<Edulix> from ati
<SlimeyPete> ah, sorry.
<Dr_willis> Sorry Not using those either.
<Edulix> SlimeyPete: but if you have the latest from hardy please tell me which version it is
<Edulix> mine says:
<Edulix> [   28.923530] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.47.3 [Mar 29 2008] on minor 0
<Dr_willis> Hardy finially  worked with the fglrx drivers on my laptop. :)
<SlimeyPete> [   54.546743] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.37.6 [May 25 2007] on minor 0
<Edulix> that's old!
<Edulix> lol
<SlimeyPete> yep
<Edulix> I want 8.47.6 :P
<tycale_> Yep §!§
<tycale_> Need some help
<tycale_> I've install emacs-snapshot
<tycale_> Then, i want emacs -> emacs-snapshot
<tycale_> And I've make a mistake
<tycale_> rm /usr/bin/emacs
<tycale_> Who whas a symbolic links -> emacs -> /etc/alternatives/emacs
<tycale_> then, I've tried update-alternatives --config emacs
<tycale_> and choose the emacs-snapshot
<tycale_> but it doesn't work
<tycale_> tycale@tycale-desktop:~$ emacs
<tycale_> bash: /usr/bin/emacs: Permission non accordée
<Dr_willis> You could just remove emacs-snapshot, and reinstall it.
<tycale_> emacs-snapshot works
<tycale_> hum
<tycale_> I've to remove emacs, no?
<Dr_willis> No idea.
<Dr_willis> remove/reinstall whatever you might of messed up..  and see if it works
<Dr_willis> and quit messing about in /usr/bin :P
<tycale_> M'kay
<Dr_willis> I use vi :) heh .
<tycale_> I was a vim user
<Dr_willis> about once a month i reread some of my vi docs. and learn a new vi feature/or gain some skill in using the standard features..
<kblin> hi folks
<Dr_willis> I do use 'fte' a lot for some editing
<tycale_> ok
<tycale_> It works
<tycale_> good
<tycale_> With a wrong way, but it's okay :-'
<kblin> is there an easier way to get a single proposed upgrade deb than enabling the -proposed repo via adept?
<joseph> kubuntu rules
<joseph> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joseph> is it worth it for me to upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<joseph> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<joseph> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<stephen> salut
<Dr_willis> saute!
 * stephen saute même s'il ne sait pas pourquoi
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<stephen> 'k
<joseph> anyone upgraded from gutsy to hardy?
<kblin> yup
<nicolas> yep
<kblin> worked nice
<joseph> any issues in upgrading?
<joseph> like, did you have any problems?
<kblin> it removed a couple of packages I was using, especially -dev packages
<kblin> nothing an aptitude install couldn't fix
<nicolas> I made it from alternate dvd and got no problem once I found the way to laucnh the upgrade
<joseph> do you notice any better functionality?
<joseph> any performance difference?
<Dr_willis> I perfer to Update Not upgrade. :)
<joseph> Dr_willis: can you elaborate on that?
<Dr_willis> From what i gather in the irc rooms. Many upgraders have had issues with.. wireless, video, sound, and..  a few other bits
<joseph> ok
<nicolas> some problem here with Wifi right
<Dr_willis> I mean i tend to do Clean reinstalls.. :) heh.
<kblin> joseph: dunno, I mostly upgraded to get KVM support and virt-manager working
<joseph> Dr_willis: yeah, see that's why i'm dragging my feet on upgrading.  if it ain't broke, why fix it?
<joseph> kblin: virt-manager?
<nicolas> but these issues are usual issues coming with the few days after upgrade no?
<joseph> !virt-manager
<ubottu> Factoid virt-manager not found
<kblin> joseph: a python GUI for managing qemu and Xen virtual machines
<joseph> ah
<joseph> why not use VirtualBox?
<pippoZ> hi all
<kblin> joseph: because networking in virtualbox sucks
<nicolas> hi
<joseph> kblin: ok, that's a good reason.  and vm-manager doesn't work in gutsy?
<kblin> joseph: it's not even installable, some of the deps don't exist
<joseph> kblin: k
<kblin> so even building it manually is a bit of a pain
<joseph> kblin: what platform do you usually launch from vm-manager? windows?
<kblin> yeah. and a couple of linux test boxes
<potty> is kde more lighta den ubuntu?
<joseph> potty: it's a matter of personal preference, actually.
<Dr_willis> potty,  about the same - if you want LIGHT - go with xfce, or some minimal window manager.
<potty> I was juz wondering as gnome gets more heavy every release
<Dr_willis> and its Still missing   soooo many features...
<Dr_willis> make ya wonder where its growing at.
<kblin> well, I haven't tried KDE 4 yet, but I'd be surprised if that got any lighter
<Dr_willis> kde4 is a total new animal. :) so its hard to tell.
<Dr_willis> Lightness of a desktop is not that huge a demand these days.. theres plenty of alternatives if you want light i guess.
<potty> it is for vista =)
<kblin> xubuntu is really nice for that. I run it in a couple of VMs where I want to have a GUI
<potty> vista drained 600MB just idleing
<polysilicon> I cannot find ksynaptics package. Where is it?
<polysilicon> sudo apt-cache search ksynaptics > no result
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<kblin> polysilicon: there's a ksynaptic package?
<kblin> polysilicon: what's wrong with adept?
<Conficio> Is there any kdm expert around? I have Kubuntu 7.04/kde 3.5.8 and want to enable xdmcp, however, it does not work and the most likely culprit is kdm listening on udp6 instead of udp. How can I change that?
<potty> I have an dapper install want to upgrade to fiesty will i have to upgrade to edgy then fiesty?
<Dr_willis> LTS upgrades are supported
<kkathman> potty  you might think about backing up critical things and do a fresh install of hardy
<polysilicon> kblin, I couldn't find any. I got a deb file from gutsy packages
<polysilicon> its working
<navetz> can someone please help me, knetwork manager is not detecting any devices
<navetz> but it does at home
<LeeJunFan> navetz: have you rebooted?
<polysilicon> I cannot get ksynaptics to control my touchpad, changes do not take effect. I have added Option SHMConfig "on" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lascar> what command displays Linux kernel info?
<Quetzlcoatl> uname -a
<LeeJunFan> navetz: and if you're plugged in it probably won't detect if the cable isn't working right.
<lascar> quetzlcoatl: ty
<ramribeiro_> i installed kubuntu on toshiba Qosmio with great success, where can i report it?
<navetz> LeeJunFan: hey, yes I have rebooted
<navetz> LeeJunFan: also the cable is being used right now on a networking printer and it is working
<SeicherlBoB> I have a problem with a problem with an application. After starting the app. it reduces itself down to the controllbar, but there is no icon, only a blank space. So i can't click it to "open" the application. Is there a way to access items from the controllbar without clicking them?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Everyone, there's been a change in the UbuntuOpenWeek lineup. Ask Mark will be starting in about 5 minutes. Join #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat if you want to join.
<BonesolTeraDyne> This is being posted here by request of jcastro
<ramribeiro_> i have one Toshiba qosmio, and i didn't get extra keyboard ...some examples are Fn+F5...and i have tried Keytouch tools...
<ramribeiro_> someone can help me?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<leftbas> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i get libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?
<MetaMorfoziS> i get error "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" from a program
<leftbas> add it from adept
<hydrogen> no.
<MetaMorfoziS> but no package that contains this file
<leftbas> just launch it, and type the library name in the filter
<hydrogen> You need to recompile the program
<hydrogen> against a modern version of gcc
<hydrogen> I assume you updated from an older version of kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<leftbas> right click and request an install
<MetaMorfoziS> and any other way
<hydrogen> or downloaded the binary off the internet?
<hydrogen> leftbas: No. No. No.
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<leftbas> hydrogen: why not? he didn't say he already had a version of it
<hydrogen> then you need to find a binary designed to work for kubuntu hardy
<SlimeyPete> he's definitely already got a version
<leftbas> oh...sorry then
<SlimeyPete> it's critical to the operation of much of k/ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> but you weren't to know :)
<hydrogen> SlimeyPete: a version _incompatible_ with the version the program was compiled against
<SlimeyPete> hydrogen: yes
<SlimeyPete> indeed.
<SlimeyPete> I was answering leftbas :)
<hydrogen> and he has a version of libstdc++, not a version of libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't recompile it and i can't get other version
<MetaMorfoziS> so i need that libstdc something
<hydrogen> then you can't use that program
<MetaMorfoziS> if it's possible
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<leftbas> what are you trying to run that doesn't like the version you already have?
<combo> hi, i have problem with internet. how to confgure network on kub-8.10 ? in windows it's simple cuz automatically but in linux, doesn't :/
<leftbas> combo: how are you connecting? ethernet or wifi?
<combo> leftbas: ethernet
<combo> i have only a cable and that's all
<leftbas> combo: was it connected when you installed 8.04?
<combo> leftbas: after winXP installation internet works
<leftbas> combo: is it a dual boot?
<[nix]> you guys know what file manager is shown in this shot? http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/113/b/f/Sehenn_SShot_by_VisionsofArt.png
<combo> leftbas: never tried that on 8.04.
<combo> leftbas: when choosing DHCP it says "uknown host"
<leftbas> combo: so you only have kubuntu on the machine you're talking about?
<combo> leftbas: yes - this is my friend's notebook in his house. i'm trying to connect that notebook with kub-8.10
<leftbas> combo: are you connecting to a router, or straight to the modem?
<combo> leftbas: i have kub 8.04 in my house (i have router) and evertyhing works fine. but can't configure his internet
<combo> cable comes from a nest
<combo> leftbas: no modem or router just a provider nest :]
<leftbas> a nest? community service, like in an apartment building?
<combo> leftbas: yeah :)
<combo> leftbas: the place where are comming from cables from phone etc.:)
<combo> leftbas: i mean socket :P
<leftbas> combo: then i recommend talking to whomever supports that LAN
<leftbas> combo: there's some piece of info you might not have gotten
<leftbas> combo: like the dns servers or something
<combo> leftbas: ok then :)
<combo> leftbas: thanks for help :)
<combo> leftbas: will contact with that Internet provider :)
<leftbas> no problem
<combo> see ya
<leftbas> [nix]: sorry, never seen that desktop style before
<Riddell> ask mark in #ubuntu-classroom
<hume> hi... in the new KDE4 - is there a way to create a subpanel, or extra panel, where I can have program icons (like in KDE 3.5)?
<bipolar> is anyone else having a problem with strigidaemon crashing when indexing?
<bipolar> strigidaemon: /build/buildd/strigi-0.5.7/src/streams/subinputstream.cpp:30: Strigi::SubInputStream::SubInputStream(Strigi::InputStream*, int64_t): Assertion `length >= -1' failed.
<nosrednaekim> hume: no, not until 4.1
<Shakaan> xyzzy?
<Pennycook> hume: You can add program icons to the taskbar, if that's useful.
<Shakaan> hello world
<Shakaan> i use IRC for the first time
<SlimeyPete> it is dark
<nosrednaekim> hello Shakaan
<SlimeyPete> you are likely to be eaten by a grue
<SlimeyPete> your sword is glowing faintly
<Shakaan> hello nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> lol @ SlimeyPete
<Shakaan> is there some French here?
<SlimeyPete> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Shakaan> ok ubottu
<jose> fdfd
<jose> Que es esto
<jose> ????
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help  me fix my sound i just recently updated to 8.04 an now my  sound doesnt work
<Kr|ptiX> right now my soundcard is intel how do i switch it to oss or alsa
<ramribeiro> i have installed kubuntu 7.10 on my toshiba Qosmio, but the extra keysboard didnt works....example  Fn+F5... somebody help-me?
<mohi> hi :)
<moonnight> try change the language of the keyboard
<mohi> I upgraded to hardy and now when I type sudo in the begining of the command, it says: sudo: unable to resolve host ...
<ramribeiro> moonnight, my keyboard is english US. my kde is too.
<mohi> ramribeiro: this promlem is know solved for me in hardy! just upgrade
<coggz> can anyone assist me with rsync
<mohi> problem*
<ramribeiro> mohi: ok, i'll try.very good. and about Debian, it's works?
<mohi> I haven't tried yet
<monkeybritches> mohi: What command are you trying to run with sudo?
<mohi> monkeybritches: sudo apt-cdrom add, everything
<doctorwhite> where can i find the release notes for hardy 4 kubuntu 8.0.4?
<monkeybritches> mohi: Did you try it without the ', everything'?
<mohi> monkeybritches: I meant every command ;)
<coggz> anyone able to help me set up rsync?
<monkeybritches> !hardy | doctorwhite
<ubottu> doctorwhite: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<monkeybritches> There should be a link thereabouts
<mohi> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<doctorwhite> i dont see the release notes.  i just want to see the what pkgs are included.
<monkeybritches> mohi: And you have apt-cdrom installed? I can see how if you didn't it would try to get it remotely and might give you that message, but I would think it should be there by default.
<mohi> what does "should the hosts and hostname be equal" mean?
<mohi> monkeybritches: yes. I can run them without sudo
<monkeybritches> There needs to be an entry in hosts for whatever your hostname is
<monkeybritches> It appears they have forgotten to hadd 8.04 release notes...
<mohi> :( yes..
<monkeybritches> I want my monkey back ;)
<doctorwhite> does the kubuntu 8.0.4 dvd version include mysql, php etc?
<mohi> :D
<mohi> yes! me2!
<mohi> monkeybritches: ^
<coggz> any ideas with rsync????
<monkeybritches> I would assume so, given the size it should be complete.
<bazhang> coggz: what is your issue with rsync?
<coggz> ok, i want to set up a backup on a pc, and have 2 laptos sync all documents with the server, and so there will be identical documents on Laptop 1+2, and a backup on PC
<coggz> do you understand that?
<bazhang> this is gutsy or hardy coggz
<coggz> laptops are gutsy and desktop is hardy
<Ardarandir_> ina: huhu
<Ardarandir_> Ich bins ;)
<ina> ahh
<bazhang> coggz: here are two links worth a look: one is general (includes rsync) while the other deals with sbackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<adrien> bonjour
<dam> I'm having problems with firefox con someone help ?
<dam> bonjour
<ramribeiro> i have one problem with my intel gm965/x3100 when runs opengl...! the screen shutdown, but the notebook don't freeze.
<mohi> monkeybritches: I'm in recovery mode! how may I set the correct host name?
<ramribeiro> there are some problem with opengl on intel graphics?
<Datz> How long does Kubuntu usually take to start up?
<panda> ??
<Datz> because mine is stuck at "Running local boot scripts 9/etc/rc.local)
<Datz> 9 = (
<kathleen> hello
<Datz> I think last time it was improperly shut down
<ramribeiro> hathleen: ola
<kathleen> I hope some of you can help me with my wlan problem
<ramribeiro> kathleen: what's happen with our wlan?
<kathleen> it stoped working after upgrading from Kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04
<kathleen> everithing seems to be fine
<kathleen> at least as far as I can tell
<ramribeiro> kathleen: which is your card?
<kathleen> I use a linksys WPC54G ver. 3
<panda> hola
<panda> algien que hable español
<jeffm_> Hi, all.
<Datz> hello
<Datz> Does anyone think they could help me with my problem?
<ramribeiro> kathleen: looks in kubuntu site for suport this card.
<kathleen> ramribeiro: it did work before and Kubuntu did offer new driver
<jeffm_> I've just upgraded my system to 8.04, the KDE 3 version.  When i enable the desktop effects from the K menu, however, I see no change in effects or window behavior at all.  Are these effects only for KDE 4 (and if so, why are they in my menu), or am I missing something else entirely?
<kathleen> butnow only the LAN connection is working
<haygus> bonjour, comment on peut regarder les espace libre de son disque dur ?
<haygus> je vien de reinstaller kubuntu et il me sort disque plein
<jeffm_> It should be noted that I'm running without 3-D acceleration if that makes a difference.
<kathleen> ramribeiro: all the setting seems to fine and the card is marked as active
<Datz> Kubuntu  is stuck loading at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) under starting K Display Manager: kdm
<kathleen> ramribeiro: IPsettings, Router, WEB key all seems to ebe fine
<ramribeiro> kathleen, i never got the new release of OS, always i wait for the next release...like kubuntu 7.04, i wait for the 7.10
<kathleen> ramribeiro: but 7.10 is already out for some time now
<kathleen> and 8.04 is the new final release
<ramribeiro> kathleen, u don't see the wirelles conects or don't achieve the conect?
<monkeybritches> Datz: Try booting up in recovery mode
<monkeybritches> and choose the option to fix the X-terminal
<ramribeiro> kathleen, i now it, boot i think that have many boog. let me search for your card on google...just a minute
<kathleen> ramribeiro: I don't understand. What conects
<ramribeiro> kathleen,
<ramribeiro> kathleen, look it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<kathleen> ramribeiro:thanks give me a minute
<ramribeiro> kathleen, so sorry...i now somethings about linux, but my english is poor
<ramribeiro> kathleen, now* know
<ramribeiro> kathleen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186538
<sloth> will wlan work for wireless or do I need to get my comp to use eth1?
<bleaked> so for years i've been using the kicker media applet to eject my external hard drives, ipod, camera, etc.. with no trouble.. however, ever since i installed hardy, i cannot seem to eject (safely remove) *anything* without numerous eject or fstab errors.  this is on a clean hardy install.
 * CubaCola is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<sloth> bleaked have you tried right clicking the external drives and using the unmount option? that has been working for me
<tgreer> hi
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9243/ i get fatal error in planeshift does someone know why ?
<Datz> monkeybritches, thanks I'll try recover mode
<Datz> monkeybritches, how do I choose recovery mode?
<sloth> datz when grub first starts press esc then scroll down to recovery mode and press enter
<CoCaInE> Datz: when grub is working while runnin pc u press Esc, and u can choose there
<sylla> hi
<sloth> how do i change the grub splash image?
<Malic> hi! does anyone know if envyng supports the new ati driver (8.4) ?
<sloth> malic it works for me :)
<Odd-rationale> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Malic> sloth: any improvements compared with 8.3?
<sloth> ty
<Datz> Ok, thx guys I will try it
<sloth> malic: only thing better ive noticed is that with compiz turned on running full effects, my graphics dont crash anymore
<Malic> sloth: ok thx.. i will try the new one
<mattik> Hello, How could I take a part KUbuntu meeting. Do I need jabber or irc-client or something else?
<monkeybritches> Do you mean a net-meeting?
<mattik> yes
<Arkard> Hi people
<bleaked> sloth: sorry for the late response, was distracted.. well isn't it necessary to 'safely remove' external devices to maintain data integrity?  i really don't know much about the mounting process versus the eject process, but if the option exists, it seems necessary.. that said, mounting/unmounting works just fine, it's the 'safely remove' / eject feature that causes the errors.
<monkeybritches> You could use a VNC connection
<Arkard> i have a problem with my Microphone, no one can hear me
<monkeybritches> I'm still looking to see what the equivalent for Netmeeting would be...
<monkeybritches> Anyone, feel free to chime in if you know the answer :)
<monkeybritches> Sorry Arkard, you'll have to speak up. I can't hear you. ;)
<Arkard> XD
<Arkard> in my alsa the MIC BOOST is Disabled
<monkeybritches> That could be a problem right there.
<aLeSD> hi all
<TimS> Anyone here have a core 2 proccessor and nVidia 7300 series graphics card?
<Arkard> but how can i enable it?
<aLeSD> I just installed kubuntu with the kde4 environment
<aLeSD> It's my first time in kde
<aLeSD> and I have some troubles
<Faust-C> aLeSD, wtg kde4 isnt really ready
<aLeSD> how can I active compiz ?
<aLeSD> :D
<aLeSD> well it's nice
<Arkard> aLeSD: need to install compiz kde
<aLeSD> I will move to kde only for the qt4
<monkeybritches> mattik: Check out this URL - http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<monkeybritches> There are some alternatives to Netmeeting. I haven't tried any of them but they link to each application.
<aLeSD> Arkardok
<monkeybritches> aLeSD: You have Compiz installed, right?
<aLeSD> yes
<monkeybritches> Oops, didn't see that :)
<aLeSD> the konsole works very strange
<monkeybritches> Under System > Desktop Effects you can select a setting
<Arkard> monkeybritches, what about my microphone?
<aLeSD> I mean it's buggy
<monkeybritches> Arkard: Did you enable mic boost?
<Arkard> how can i activate the mic boost?
<monkeybritches> I should have asked a more pointed question. :)
<monkeybritches> I thought it was a checkbox
<kblin> it's in kmix
<kblin> in the "switches" tab
<Arkard> i cannot monkeybritches, i cannot turn up the volume of the MIC BOOST
<monkeybritches> Hit Alt-F2 and type 'kmix'
<aLeSD> and now how can I active compiz ?
<aLeSD> wow kde is faster than gnome
<aLeSD> a lot faster
<Arkard> ready
<monkeybritches> aLeSD: Did you go to System > Desktop Effects ?
<Arkard> aLeSD: alt-f2 compiz --replace
<monkeybritches> IMO, KDE4 isn't ready yet, and I'm going to stick with 3.5
<aLeSD> monkeybritches  I haven't that entry in my menu
<mattik> monkeybritches: Thank you :) I just liked to know and now I know can use irssi
<aLeSD> Arkard I'd like something that will active it permanently
<monkeybritches> Glad to be of help. :)
<Arkard> do that once and is enabled all the time
<aLeSD> irssi rules
<Datz> monkeybritches, thanks it worked
<monkeybritches> Great to hear it. :)
<aLeSD> :º
<Arkard> Totally work with Kmix, Thanks to all
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> anyone know of the 8.04 live cd will try to auto-assemble software raids from 0xFD partitions?
<LimCore> brand new system, brand new errors
<LimCore> is it just me, or is Xgl crashing like crazy
<LimCore> like in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/225338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225338 in xserver-xgl "segfault error 6, and trap divide error" [Undecided,New]
<aLeSD> so kde4 has already 3d effects ?
<LimCore> aLeSD: it worked a bit with kde, but then stoped working
<LimCore> Im using the default kde, 3
<Datz> Hi, with Ubuntu I can open a directory with command "nautilus (some dir)"  what can I use for Kubuntu?
<trappist> Datz: try file:///path/to/dir
<Datz> ok, I'l try thatnks
<trappist> Datz: I just tried, it works :)
<cheese_> I am wondering if Kubuntu8.04 fixed edition has been released.
<Datz>  trappist:, that is to open a fie, but not a directory?
<Datz> or I just specify a file in the dir?
<aLeSD> mmm +
<aLeSD> I noticed a strange stuff : I installed some programs but I haven't the entries in the menu ?
<Datz>  trappist, I am having no luck
<combo> can someone give me the name of docker so i can have icons dock same way like in MacOSX ? (i use Kub-7.10)
<aLeSD> I mean programs like firefox amarok
<aLeSD> do u know why ?
<Datz>  trappist, something like this : "file:///home/datz/Music"  does not work for me
<trappist> Datz: that's to open a directory
<combo> does anybody know where KDE4 will be available? :))
<trappist> Datz: are you doing this on the command line, or in the address bar, or what?
<combo> **when
<cheese_> To combo:maybe avant winddow navigator
<Datz> command line
<trappist> combo: kde4 is available
<combo> cheese_: thx :)
<Datz>  trappist, I see
<trappist> Datz: I just did konqueror file:///home/trappist/Documents and it worked fine
<combo> trappist: upss... it looks i still use KDE 3.5.8 in kub-7.10 :/
<trappist> combo: that's the default.  there's a kubuntu "remix" I think they called it that ships with kde4, and I think you can install the packages from the kubuntu.org repository
<combo> trappist: is this worth of that? i mean is KDE4 much better than KDE 3.x.x ? :D
<Datz>  trappist, I want to open a directory, but not in the browser, so I can change some things
<Datz> thanks, though
<LimCore> why KUbuntu shiped XGL that have like 20 crash reports? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bugs
<trappist> combo: last time I tried it (early beta) I couldn't deal with it.  I'm sure it's much better now - there are a lot of inherent improvements, now it's just a matter of filling in functionality holes
<LimCore> can I upgrade to other version of xgl?
<trappist> Datz: not in the browser?  just cd to it... or am I still misunderstanding you
<combo> trappist: can i install KDE4 with Adept Manager? :)
<Datz>  trappist, ah, ok I will cd it then
<trappist> combo: I would imagine if you have the appropriate repositories enabled, yes
<lupinderwolf> what's about?
<combo> trappist: ok then, thanks for info :)
<trappist> LimCore: almost all packages have bugs.  some of them have lots and lots of bugs.  for most of us, they work just fine though.
<Datz> trappist, basically I want to open a hidden dir to have a  folder view
<LimCore> trappist: xgl crashes each few hours, for me and around 20 people that bothered to send bug report.
<Datz> with Ubuntu I could give the command eg "nautilus .wine" and it would open in folder view
<trappist> Datz: not sure I understand.
<trappist> LimCore: nvidia drivers?
<LimCore> trappist: yes
<trappist> yeah I've heard about that one
<LimCore> this reminds me of a ##C++'s joke
<Datz> trappist,  in order to work in a directoy other than in command line
 * LimCore <nolyc> It compiles?! SHIP IT!!
<LimCore> ok I disabled XGL. But, can I install easly other verstion to try to compare?
<Datz> trappist, guess I will try "sudo apt-get install nautilus"  :)
<Greenery> Datz: use konqueror
<Datz>  Greenery, ah that may be what I am looking for
<Datz> whoohoo, it is
<Datz> thanks guys
<Datz> I figured it would be something like that
<trappist> Datz: I said konqueror!
<Datz> oops, must have missed it...sorry
<trappist> :)
<Datz> I had already tried "knautilus"  lol
<smeril> my sound dossent work and i cant acces the volume control
<chisiyuan> smeril:i have the same problem days ago
<smeril> how did you fix it?
<Greenery> what kind of sound issue? I have sound issue at the moment also
<Greenery> my sound is playing intermittently, it comes and go
<chisiyuan> smeril:well.....i just reinstall the whole system....sorry , i am a rookie
<smeril> ok but thanks
<smeril> anybody else who have a clue?
<chisiyuan> it is said alsa should be update
<trappist> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<monkeybritches> Also run Kmix to see if the channels are enabled
<Muzer_real> Hi, I'm fine with KDE4 except for one thing: The version of Ark is crap. What would be the best way to make a) KDE4 Dolphin use KDE3 Ark and b) KDE3 Ark use KDE4 Dolphin. Currently the KDE4 Dolphin uses the KDE4 Ark and KDE3 Ark uses KDE3 Dolphin. Please note I already have the KDE3 Ark installed and it shows up in the K menu. I have a pretty good idea how to get KDE4 Dolphin to use KDE3 Ark, but not KDE3 Ark using KDE4 Dolphin.
<Muzer_real> Oh yeah, and also, when in Dolphin, after opening a file successfully and after closing it, it always says (for example) "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate'."
<Muzer_real> Hello?
<Muzer_real> Anyone therE>
<chisiyuan> Yeah
<Muzer_real> Did you see my big questions?
<chisiyuan> Ya,i see it, but withou kde4 experience, i don't know what to do with it.
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer_real: Did you have a question, or are you merely pointing out the obvious fact that KDE4 is a test platform for applications being ported?
<vbhide> could anyone please show e how to use telnet? i'm regularly getting the error "could not resolve..."
<jhutchins_wk> vbhide: Dead simple, telnet <host>.
<Muzer_real> <Muzer> Hi, I'm fine with KDE4 except for one thing: The version of Ark is crap. What would be the best way to make a) KDE4 Dolphin use KDE3 Ark and b) KDE3 Ark use KDE4 Dolphin. Currently the KDE4 Dolphin uses the KDE4 Ark and KDE3 Ark uses KDE3 Dolphin. Please note I already have the KDE3 Ark installed and it shows up in the K menu. I have a pretty good idea how to get KDE4 Dolphin to use KDE3 Ark, but not KDE3 Ark using KDE4 Dolph
<vbhide> i tried atleast 10 hosts
<Muzer_real> That one
<jhutchins_wk> vbhide: If you can't resolve the host, that's a different problem.  Your DNS isn't working or you have a bad hostname.
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<vbhide> thanks jhutchins
<Muzer_real> I was telling you which was my question that I meant
<vbhide> but then how can i acess the net?
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer_real: That's not a question, it's just a complaint.
<chisiyuan> yeah,perhaps kde4 is not stable enough now
<Aison> hello, im using firefox and thunderbird under kubuntu. When I klick on a link inside an email, no browser opens. I would like that firefox opens the URL
<jhutchins_wk> chisiyuan: Well, this isn't a stability issue - instability means it sometimes works one way, sometimes another.  This is a matter of most applications haven't been ported to qt4 yet.
<Aison> what's wrong here?
<jhutchins_wk> Aison: You probably need to either set the browser in Thunderbird's preferences, or set it in the KDE Components sections of kdesu kcontrol.
<chisiyuan> jhutchns_wk:yeah,i will use my kde3.5.8 until kde4 is satisfatory
<Muzer_real> Did anyone give an answer? My wifi keeps needing resetting for some stupid reason
<stdin> jhutchins_wk: kdesu would set it for root
<Muzer_real> I need to go with a better WiFi client
<stdin> Aison: System Settings -> Default Applications
<Aison> thx
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer_real: You didn't ask a question.
<Muzer_real> Notice the second (or third?) sentance, What would be the best way to...
<Muzer_real> That sounds like a question to me.
<smeril> how can i reinstall my soundcard?
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer_real: I don't see any question in your posts that have reached here, but since you apparantly missed it:  KDE4 is far from finished yet.  Don't expect it to be a full working environment.
<Muzer_real> What would be the best way to make a) KDE4 Dolphin use KDE3 Ark and b) KDE3 Ark use KDE4 Dolphin.
<Muzer_real> That is my question
<jhutchins_wk> smeril: Remove the screws holding the cover on the case...
<Muzer_real> I extracted it from the big post
<DarkriftX> the guy IS asking a question
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer_real: If it's possible you're going to have to ask in #kde or somewhere.  As far as we know, KDE4 just doesn't completely work so far.
<DarkriftX> he knows it doesnt work and he is looking for a workaround
<Muzer_real> I assume that's on the same server?
<jhutchins_wk> DarkriftX: How 'bout that.  So he is.
<DarkriftX> yes Muzer_real
<DarkriftX> also i think there is a #kde4 you might try
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer_real: I would assume it would be a mime type file association.
<DarkriftX> mime sounds liek it owuld fix the first problem
<jhutchins_wk> Ah, yes, if there's a kde4 definitely take it there, you'll only annoy people in #kde.
<Muzer> OK
<DarkriftX> but the second sounds harder
<Muzer> I'll check
<DarkriftX> and beyond my scope :S
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer: One way to set mime associations is to right-click a local file, choose Open With, and check the box to remember the choice.
<Muzer> #kde4 is #kde
<Muzer> it's a symlink
<DarkriftX> ahhh
<smeril> i have a laptop
<Odd-rationale> there is #kubuntu-kde4 (see the topic)
<Muzer> jhutchins_wk: You'd have to do that for every archive type
<jhutchins_wk> smeril: Lots more screws and parts to remove then.
<Muzer> Could I just remove The KDE4 Ark and replace it with a symlink to the KDE3 one
<smeril> do you know a more simple solution?
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer: Well, there might be a component setting.
<Muzer> I'll join #kubunt-kde4u
<jhutchins_wk> Muzer: No, a symlink would be active in any environment, and we don't know if ark from kde3 woudl work.  (I suppose you could try launching it manually to see...)
<smeril> i dont hear any sound and i cant acces the volume control or any other sound related programs
<jhutchins_wk> smeril: Does alsamixer run in the console?
<smeril> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<smeril> everything worked fine last time i used the computer
<Muzer> kde3 ark from kde4 does work, but it loads the kde3 dolphin when open file after extract is ticked
<chisiyuan> smeril: It sounds like you are repeating my story. Have backup your system?
<smeril> no but i can take what i need on a usb stick
<Mimi> *sigh* ive been looking for days. Does anyone have a guide to record audio that you can hear? (im not looking to record streams,  just a game and voice chat on it)  --  Sound Recorder doesnt work for me
<smeril> is hardy heron the best ubuntu?
<smeril> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4153940/Linux_Ubuntu_8.04_Desktop_i386_Hardy_Heron
<Mimi> smeril:  For me, yes its the best
<RurouniJones> It is the latest
<smeril> ok
<melkart> it wasnt good for me, wrecked my system
<RurouniJones> But then so is Windows Vista and look at what people are saying about that ;)
<delta16> hey guy's can someone help me ?
<Mimi> !ask | delta16
<ubottu> delta16: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Muzer> Bugger it, no-one's replying on #kubuntu, #kde, or #kubuntu-kde4, I'll just try a backup + symlink
<delta16> i have Kubuntu install wit  Dutchas system languge ,whe many software packages that i want to install cant becouse it's ging me an error that it's not in the ropsitry. one of the packeges is UNRAR.
<BluesKaj> delta16, sudo apt-get install unrar
<delta16> yea  that is the normal way i install the packages , but them i'm gettein the error messages
<SchmittyTu> kde and blackberry? you guys heard of anything fancy?
<trappist> delta16: you need to enable the universe repository, and possibly multiverse
<trappist> !universe > delta16
<delta16> thax il try that
<Ketrel> If I have scripts in my Autostart folder and one of them didn't work, where can I find the output it would've produced so I can see why?
<BluesKaj> delta16, Open Adept Package Manager, On the menu of that screen click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the Kubuntu Software tab, check all the boxes "X".The same goes for the Third Party Software tab. Close,and then in the terminal type " sudo apt-get update ".Now, you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<delta16> BluesKaj   , sorry  didn't work :(
<acer4920> helo
<acer4920> ı am halil
<acer4920> ı am new kubuntu
<trappist> Ketrel: maybe ~/.xsession-errors, but it's easier if the script explicitly produces its own output
<delta16> i did a repo updat and then try'd to install unrar but still the sam error message
<Ketrel> trappist: that's the one I was thinking of, thanks
<acer4920> kubuntu 8.04 java how?
<LimCore> wow, ubuntu fails me so hard today
<delta16> could it be becouse the packeg isn't transelated yet ?
<LimCore> gnome or kde,   xgl or not-xgl,  there is tons of X crashing or invalid drawing.  anyone know how to fix this?
<LimCore> 8.04
<BluesKaj> delta16, what error messages are you getting ?, post them in pastebin if there are more than 3 lines
<delta16> delta@delta-desktop:/media/winddows/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install unrarPakketlijsten worden ingelezen... KlaarBoom van vereisten wordt opgebouwdStatusinformatie wordt gelezen... KlaarPakket unrar is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt dooreen ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt,verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bronE: Pakket unrar heeft geen installeerbare kandidaat
<trappist> delta16: that's all dutch to me :)
<Ketrel> I installed nvidia driver 96.43.05 with EnvyNG
<Ketrel> However, now when I log out I can't get back to KDM
<Odd-rationale> !envy
<ubottu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<delta16> that is the dutch eroor mesage that i'm getting ! it actuelly sais: the same error message in english taht you getting : no soutible candidate found
<Ketrel> Odd-rationale: I installed an older one because I was getting blank TTYs with the current one
<Ketrel> But now I can't log out right
<trappist> delta16: have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories?
<Ketrel> I end up on a blank screen with a flashing cursor
<trappist> delta16: the unrar package is in the multiverse repository
<delta16> i have done as Blueskay told me , enable all  repo in adapt packet menager
<ovidiu> hi
<trappist> delta16: grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list
<ovidiu> how I disable the spell checker?
<trappist> ovidiu: in what application.
<melkart> ovidiu: i achieved this only by disinstalling its dictionary :S
<ovidiu> in pidgin, for example
<Tear^> geiaaaaaaaaaa
<melkart> uninstalling, rather
<ovidiu> it appear in the most of GTK applications
<ovidiu> ok
<delta16> this is what i get as a aoutput
<trappist> delta16: don't paste here if it's long!
<tgreer> hi guys...any idea how to solve the error E: Not primary DBus name owner
<delta16> delta@delta-desktop:/media/winddows/Downloads$ grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntudeb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiversedeb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiversedeb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates multiversedeb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates multiverse# deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<delta16> iverse# deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiversedeb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security multiversedeb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security multiversedelta@delta-desktop:/media/winddows/Downloads$
<delta16> just a couple of lines
<delta16> but it looks to me like it's enabled
<trappist> delta16: have you done 'sudo apt-get update' since you added the other repositories?
<delta16> yes
<trappist> delta16: what does 'apt-cache policy unrar' show (summarize, don't paste)
<tommy> i don't have an internet connection at home, how can i install new software?
<delta16> would you minde expaling me the commad ?
<arekz> is kubuntu different from ubuntu?
<ovidiu> what are the packgages for dictionaries?
<acer4920> hello
<ovidiu> or how I uninstall it?
<trappist> delta16: it should show you where apt thinks the package is
<acer4920> java kubuntu 8.04 how?
<Tear^> hello my stik i dont know were is
<Tear^> in kubuntu
<trappist> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<chisiyuan> tommy:do you have cd or dvd?
<Ketrel> as far as my problem, I can fix it if I do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<delta16> installd: (none)
<monkeybritches> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same, but they use different desktop managers
<melkart> ovidiu: not that i really know these things well... but what about "aspell" or "ispell"?
<tommy> cd
<arekz> everytime i open a website, or reload a page, my computer seems to be "buffering" stopping music and freezing everything else for few seconds. What can i do to correct this?
<delta16> candidate: (none) , versiontable: (none)
<acer4920> ubottu: please kubuntu java how?
<ovidiu> melkart: ok, I found it
<ovidiu> but I wasn't sure
<ovidiu> ;)
<trappist> arekz: what browser?
<tgreer> anyone know how to fix E: Not primary DBus name owner
<arekz> FF
<arekz> is there any other recommended browser for ubuntu users?
<trappist> arekz: it could be an extension overworking your computer - mine acted that way and it turned out to be an extension
<monkeybritches> Tear^: stik?
<delta16> arekz the rocomendet browser is FIREFOX
<arekz> Extension, you mean addons right?
<trappist> arekz: yes
<Tear^> monkeybritches,  yea
<Tear^> usb stik
<trappist> arekz: in my case it was codeweavers crossover plugin
<Tear^> i dont know were is
<Tear^> to open it
<acer4920> hello kubuntu java how?
<monkeybritches> If it automounted, it should be under /media
<chisiyuan> tommy:well, if dvd, with more contents, you can install some from it
<trappist> acer4920: ubottu already told you
<delta16> trappist: i get : instlld:(none) || Candiddat:(none) || Versiontable:
<trappist> delta16: can you pastebin (not paste!) your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mohi> hi :)
<tommy> i can download at work and burn it but where can i download them?
<mohi> how can I restart kicker?
<dwidmann> mohi: killall kicker && kicker
<trappist> mohi: alt-f2 -> kicker
<delta16> what you mean by paste bin ?
<delta16> pastebin ?
<trappist> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mohi> aha.. ty :)
<Jucato> mohi: Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<mohi> wow! lots of ways! :D
<trappist> Jucato: ooh, much better
<trappist> mohi: do it jucato's way
<chisiyuan> tommy:go to ubuntu.com
<Jucato> dwidmann: killall kicker is a bit... abrupt
 * Jucato waves to trappist
<dwidmann> Jucato: but very functional none-the-less
 * trappist waves back
<trappist> dwidmann: also potentially destructive
<mohi> nothing happened Jucato!
<LimCore> how to report a bug that ubuntu FAILED to provide usable 3d environment?  xorg?
<dwidmann> Jucato: it's sigterm so it does get to do whatever it needs to die instead of just dying
<dwidmann> IIRC
<trappist> LimCore: launchpad.net
<Jucato> mohi: is kicker running in the first place?
<dwidmann> it's not liking kill -9'ing it or anything
<LimCore> trappist: I know.  xorg or what package/project?
<mohi> Jucato: what do you mean?
<trappist> LimCore: compiz-fusion
<Jucato> mohi: press Ctrl+Esc and see if kicker is in the list
<LimCore> trappist: how to disable that, btw
<Jucato> mohi: I'm presuming you're using KDE 3.5?
<trappist> LimCore: or maybe the source package is just compiz
<LimCore> trappist: to have not-crashing desktop
<arekz> i disable my greasemonkey and other extension, still not working trappist
<trappist> yeah, compiz
<arekz> any other recommendation?
<trappist> LimCore: don't know, actually - google probably does :)
<mohi> Jucato: yes. 3.5
<Jucato> mohi: so is kicker running?
<mohi> Jucato: I killed it via ctrl+esc and started it again! worked!
<mohi> ty :)
<Jucato> ok. it might have just been hidden
<mohi> :S
<delta16> trappist  if done in on pate.ubuntu.com
<delta16> *paste
<mohi> who has aptoncd here? does the botton "load" in restore mode workes for you? I have 2 systems and none of them works!
<trappist> delta16: need to have a link to your specific paste
<vbgunz> anyone have any idea what this means or how to trace a signal 11 on xserver? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9259/
<delta16> trappist http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257/
<vbgunz> I swear my X is restarting on me randomly. never when I am at the PC ***only*** when I am away or someone else is logged on... absolutely beyond a shadow of a doubt very frustrating... had this issue the last past 3 releases :/
<LimCore> vbgunz: report it... try reinstalling clean.. hardware?
<vbgunz> anybody have any clue how to ***trace*** the cause of the issue?
<Pollywog> hello, since upgrading to Hardy I can't play audio cd's
<vbgunz> I have reported it. months ago. had to just give up on it
<santiago_> hello
<LimCore> Pollywog: try mixer settings.  enable more mixer options in config
<Pollywog> anyone know what the problem is, apparently others have the same problem but I did not find a fix on the forums
<dwidmann> vbgunz: check your logs
<santiago_> i have a problem with sound
<santiago_> :D
<Pollywog> LimCore: k thanks
<vbgunz> I pulled my paste out of a log
<trappist> delta16: that looks right - just for fun, please do this: "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install unrar"
<yerli> türçe konuşan varmı
<lliw00> ey im trying to install something from source and i keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/m6420c2fa
<lliw00> any ideas to the problem?
<vbgunz> other than that, I have no idea what in the world is *causing* a signal 11 :(
<santiago_> the sound only works with amarok or kaffeine
<dwidmann> vbgunz: most X problems are video driver related
<RurouniJones> vbgunz: Done a memtest? Could be dodgy RAM
<dwidmann> as far as I've seen
<santiago_> but not with any other aplication or OS sound
<Pollywog> I have sound, I just can't play cd's
<trappist> lliw00: do you have an nvidia card?
<lliw00> no
<Pollywog> since I upgraded to Hardy
<lliw00> just a little embedded sis 662
<Pollywog> it was fine in Gutsy
<trappist> lliw00: install mesa-common-dev
<delta16> trapist damn i'm getting the same error message :(
<vbgunz> unexpectedly is no definitive answer... I am as much in the dark as the dark itself... lame analogy but true. I can live with the fact I am getting a signal 11 *but* is there anyway to actually trace it or something. any way to actually catch the cause, log the actual cause?
<trappist> delta16: not sure what to tell you :/ maybe it's just missing from the nl repo
<delta16> ok , is ther a way to use the english repo with dutch a system languge ?
<trappist> delta16: got it!  sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Santi-> help¿
<dwidmann> delta16: you can use whatever repo you want.
<dwidmann> delta16: probably anyhow
<delta16> cous i think english repo wil solve the problem
<trappist> delta16: but yeah dwidmann's right, you don't have to use a local repo to get your local language... but, "sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree"
<delta16> trappist  the trick (sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree) didn't work
<trappist> !
<delta16> i got the erromessage that the package does not exist
<trappist> delta16: I guess just download the package and install it: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.7.8-1_i386.deb
<trappist> delta16: then sudo dpkg -i unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.7.8-1_i386.deb
<trappist> err without the unrar-nonfree/ part
<trappist> just the filename
<delta16> hhaahah yea well iwa already thinking of dooing it the easy way :P
<jhutchins_wk> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<_2> my running linux system is on /dev/hdb    i just did this  cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda ;mke2fs /dev/hda ;lilo (lilo is setup to install the MBR on /dev/hda)   now when i boot hdb is blank all but /lost+found      however if i bounce the bootloader to hdc and boot from there, same system just a different MBR loading the same kernel/initramfs pair, here i am with everything on hdb and it's hda that's clean      how is this happening ?
<jhutchins_wk> _2: Perhaps you could be more specific about "bounce the bootloader to hdc".
<_2> jhutchins_uk i have boot from hda, boot from hdb, boot from hdc, boot from hdd   listings in my lilo.conf  which simply chainload the next drive
<_2> so i could, if it seemed like the thing to do; bounce from drive to drive all day. and never boot an os
<jonder_-_> jhoe
<Santi-> need help
<_2> actually "chainload" is a grub term, lilo does   other=/dev/hdc
<_2> same basic effect
<Santi-> _2 !!!
<Santi-> yesterday you tried to help me
<Santi-> i discovered something
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> Hello!!! I'm needing informations about ubuntu... can I convert my operation system of english to portuguese?
<Santi-> Amarok and Kaffeine work though xine motor
<Santi-> so??
<Santi-> :D
<_2> jhutchins_wk any clue?
<Santi-> how can use that onfo in order to have sound?? :p
<_2> Santi- insyall arts ?
<Santi-> whats that?? :S
<Santi-> i am a newbbie :p
<_2> !arts | Santi-
<ubottu> Factoid arts not found
<jhutchins_wk> Rodrigo_de_Olive: I believe you can.  This is the channel for kubuntu, ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome, and there's even a portuguese IRC channel.
<jhutchins_wk> !pt | Rodrigo_de_Olive
<ubottu> Rodrigo_de_Olive: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_2> !info arts
<ubottu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<_2>            ^
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> thanks
<Santi-> a manual apperars :s
<jhutchins_wk> _2: Hm.  Sounds a lot like it's ordering the drives differently.  Try assigning them a UUID and see if you can tell.
<Santi-> what should I do?? :S
<_2> jhutchins_wk but i dont think lilo supports uuid's
<jhutchins_wk> _2: Doesn't matter.  With the UUID, you can tell if hdb is being assigned to a different drive.
<_2> how ?
<Santi-> help¿¿
<_2> note if it is i'm only going to see the busybox shell
<_2> i'll go fix it now and stop bothering you folks.
<Santi-> please help me??
<_2> p.s. someone get santi-'s sound working for him.
<Santi-> LOL
<SlimeyPete> sorry Santi-, we are listening but I guess no-one here is a sound expert
<Santi-> where should I go??
<SlimeyPete> if there's a #alsa you could try there
<Santi-> also, kopetes web cam does not work
<Santi-> no help there :s
<jhutchins_wk> !webcam | Santi-
<ubottu> Santi-: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Santi-> tnx
<Santi-> bye!!
<tailsfan> Hello, What is a good download manager for Kubuntu, I wanted to get the DVD Image of Hardy
<tailsfan> plus, does anyone have trouble with Internet Connection Sharing on Kubuntu
<dwidmann> tailsfan: kget is good, kget-kde4 is even better
 * tailsfan doesn't like KDE 4
<Boohbah_> tailsfan: ktorrent
<tailsfan> but ktorrent doesn't downlooad HTTP files
<Boohbah_> but the torrent is just as fast
<tailsfan> for me, not so much
<Boohbah_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Boohbah_> tailsfan: why?
<BluesKaj> ktorrent has a new beta out ..wonder how stable it is ?
<hume> is there a way to have a second panel for most used program icons in KDE 4, like in KDE 3.5? Running Kubuntu Heron
<mado> hi guys ...
<tailsfan> because the best I downloaded was at 200 kb/s
<tailsfan> and my net sometimes kicks me off
<mado> i don't know why but i get this error message quite often ...
<mado> Die Desktop-Datei
<mado> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<mado> hat einen ungültigen Menü-Eintrag
<mado> addAsPodcast.
<ubuntu> salve
<mado> ave! :)
<BluesKaj> magister
<ubuntu> ho appena installato il mio modem usb su kubuntu
<ubuntu> solo che non riesco ad andare in rete
<ubuntu> cioè non capisco
<BluesKaj> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> qui accedo ma alla rete no
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> salve
<BluesKaj> ciao
 * tailsfan likes Kubuntu a little more than Windows
<Kiry> tails, that doesn't take much!
<Kiry> :)
 * Desmond likes almost anything better then windows
<hume> anyone knows hot to add a second panel i KDE4?
<tailsfan> well, for me, I'm used to Windows and linux gives me probs on some things
<tailsfan> like Internet Connection Sharing, for my brother's 260
<tailsfan> 360*
<tailsfan> and unlike Kubuntu, there is no Music, Movie and Video Support for Xbox 360
<tailsfan> Windows*
<ubuntu> salve ragazzi
<trident523> tailsfan: xb360 is fun and all, but trying to use media on it is a pain anyhow... in my limited experience with it.
<tailsfan> lol
<Agent_bob> anyone here that saw yestergo that i was only getting 1.6m/s hda -> hdb data transfer ?    well to day i'm getting  12.67 MB/s hdb -> hda     <note reverse dirrection   and no partition    not sure which one is making the differance though
<ubuntu__> hello guys
<ubuntu__> excuse me
<ubuntu__> i need support
<SlimeyPete> !ask | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<ubuntu__> is there someone who can help me?
<trident523> !ask | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<trident523> ... s'rly.
<ubuntu__> I've problem. I'm Italian, so if I can't spaek good English... I've installed my usb modem on Kubuntu. Now I see that I can join in mIRC but i can't go in Internet.  Can you say me why? Please help me!
<Agent_bob> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Desmond> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ubuntu__> @ubottu, in ubuntu-it  non mi apare nessuno
<Desmond> lol
<Desmond> !thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Desmond> hes a bot
<ubuntu__> oh, I understand
<ubuntu__> I don't use often mIRC
<ubuntu__> and I never used this channel
<krist> hey
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me?
<Desmond> sure
<Desmond> whats yo problem?
<Agent_bob> Desmond scroll up  he said modem blocking http access
<Agent_bob> that or dns issue
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, click here,  www.google.com .. tell us what happens
<Desmond> google opens
<ubuntu__> no..
<Agent_bob> more likely dns problem   but i'm not a network guy
<Desmond> with artist frame
<Desmond> lol
<Desmond> google opend for me
<tailsfan> Back
<ubuntu__> Impossibile connettersi all'host http://www.google.com/. I translate: Impossible to connect to the host
<ScorpKing> ubuntu__: how do you connect to the internet?
<ubuntu__> this is my problem..
<Desmond> !internet
<ubottu> Factoid internet not found
<Desmond> !web
<ubottu> Factoid web not found
<ubuntu__> i can go on IRC but not on sites
<ScorpKing> ubuntu__: adsl? dialup?
<Desmond> um
<ubuntu__> adsl
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<Agent_bob> <ubuntu__> I've problem. I'm Italian, so if I can't spaek good English... I've installed my usb modem on Kubuntu. Now I see that I can join in mIRC but i can't go in Internet.  Can you say me why? Please help me!  <<< everyone see.
<tailsfan> BRB, have to restart
<ScorpKing> ubuntu__: close knetworkmanager and it should work
<Agent_bob> tailsfan working on the mbr ?
<ScorpKing> thanks Agent_bob :)
<ubuntu__> ok, I try
<Desmond> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Desmond> go to that channel
<Desmond> #ubuntu-it <<click
<Desmond> all in italian
<Desmond> good lucj
<Desmond> luck
<Desmond> =)
<ubuntu__> wonderful
<ubuntu__> it is all okay
<ubuntu__> you are geniuses
<ubuntu__> (i can't speak good english..oh)
<ubuntu__> thank you thank you thank you!!!
<ScorpKing> ubuntu__: i know. it's a problem with knetworkmanager if you use dialup or any modem
<Agent_bob> "even a blind hog will find an acorn every now and then"
<BluesKaj> your english ok , we understood  , ubuntu__
<MrCraig> hey guys, i got a quick question
<Agent_bob> huttoh! ""Cannot create target directory "/mnt/usr/share/~ons/crystalsvg" No space left on device (28)""    i wonder what the krap that error message is?   or what is causing it i mean...
<MrCraig> when KDE 4.1 one comes out, will it be a kubuntu "sponsored" update, or will we have to wait until 8.10 before 4.1 is in there?
<MrCraig> *the final release
<Agent_bob> and don't say the disk is full  it's not even close.  63G free
<Agent_bob> no reserve and root is doing the copying
<FenixReign> can anyone tell me if there is a way to upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 with the downloaded disc?
<Agent_bob> so why would mc error with   ""Cannot create target directory "/mnt/usr/share/~ons/crystalsvg" No space left on device (28)""
<SlimeyPete> only if you downloaded the alternate CD
<mado> hi guys ...
<mado> can you help me on that too? ...
<SlimeyPete> on what?
<mado> just a sec ... i'm writing it down
<ScorpKing> !remaster
<ubottu> Factoid remaster not found
<ScorpKing> does anyone know what that's supposed to be?
<shaffy> may anyone help?  i've installed kubuntu kde4 (clean install), however, after the first logon, now i have nothing on my desktop (not even a taskbar), only the widget icon in the corner.  any ideas anyone?  have I somehow disabled the taskbar?
<FenixReign> SmileyPete, what do you mean alternate CD?
<ScorpKing> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mado> i found this on a homepage ...
<mado> QUESTION: Is there any place I can download a .zip file of all the pages? - ANSWER. If by "download" you mean purchase, and by ".zip file" you mean book. Otherwise you have to save all of them individually. Good luck.
<joseph> is there any free web forum software in the repos?
<mado> my question now is ... is it illegal to download the pages?
<SlimeyPete> FenixReign: there are two CDs - the liveCD and the alternate CD. Both are available from the download page.
<Agent_bob> 1 [root@/mnt/usr/share/apps] mkdir kde
<Agent_bob> mkdir: cannot create directory `kde': No space left on device
<Agent_bob> eeek.
<mado> because the creator didn't say it was
<Agent_bob> 63gig free but no space left ....
<mado> what do you think?
<nysin> I downloaded and tried Kubuntu Hardy KDE4, and some of KDE4 is kind of neat, but it's also, as expected, pretty unstable. So my question is, will just doing something like uninstalling the main KDE4 (meta)package and installing the KDE3 equivalent be sufficient to switch?
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: df -h?
<SlimeyPete> mado: erm that's not really appropriate for this channel (try #kubuntu-offtopic) but it's perfectly legal I should think
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing 63 g free
<Agent_bob> i just said that
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: dmesg | tail or maybe something in the logs?
<mado> ok ... thanks SlimeyPete --- could you explain me in a query why do you think it is?
<FenixReign> SlimeyPete, you mean the one with the KDE4 remix... correct?
<Agent_bob>  /dev/hda               75G   13G   63G  17% /mnt
<SlimeyPete> FenixReign: no
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: it could be that /tmp is full
<BluesKaj> Agent_bob, why not use /home or
<SlimeyPete> FenixReign: hang on I'll find a link
<FenixReign> SlimeyPete, I don't see an alternateCD choice then...
<Agent_bob> last two entries  [17179727.040000] EXT3 FS on hda, internal journal
<Agent_bob> [17179727.040000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<nysin> (I didn't partition it so that I could just wipe the / partition or something)
<SlimeyPete> mado: I prefer not to query. Try asking the same question in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj ?  i'm migrating to another drive   or was trying to
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: touch /tmp/testfile - any errors?
<SlimeyPete> FenixReign: http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/      - look for "alternate" in the filename
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing it's not / it's /mnt that is reporting full
<SlimeyPete> FenixReign: you can upgrade from that CD
<SlimeyPete> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Devourer> How do I check to see what my default soundcard is?
<mado> ok SlimeyPete ... thanks anyway
<melkart> i just read there is a limit on maximum 32000 subdirs in ext3
<ScorpKing> ah but that should show in dmesg or the logs then
<FenixReign> SlimeyPete, Thanks... I just downloaded a CD last night.... argh!!  I don't think that it was the alternate one though....
<SlimeyPete> FenixReign: if your kubuntu box has an internet connection you can just upgrade via the 'net
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d102a673b
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing   see that   ^
<spiroo> Adobe has opened up the restrictions in Flash. How would that affect us users which using (k)ubuntu
 * ScorpKing takes a look..
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing also   tty23 [root@dell.~] mkdir /mnt/bob
<Agent_bob> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/bob': No space left on device
<FenixReign> SlimeyPete, I know... thought that it would be faster doing it from the cd that I downloaded instead... I have Satellite Internet and I'm damn near close to reaching  FAP (Fair Access Policy) and when I do they cut me off....
<SlimeyPete> FenixReign: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu for instructions by the way
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, cut you off ...limits on your DLs ?.I thought that went out with dialup
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: fdisk -l /dev/hda and pastebin that
<udi> Thunderbird refuses to open urls that are embedded in email messages.  What do I do?
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, since I have Sat. internet the company can't just go rent bandwidth when they want to, so they start cutting ppl off when they reach a certain point.
<ubuntu_> hi
<ScorpKing> udi: there is a setting for that in preferences
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing it's in the pastebin
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: link?
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d102a673b
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, is it bundled with TV service ?
<udi> scor- in teh Thunderbird preferences?  I could not find it
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing it starts at line 6   or didn't you notice ?
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: /dev/hda on /mnt type ext3 (rw) and fdisk -l doesn't show the partitions of /dev/hda or am i missing that?
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, no separate service... I live in the country and sat. is the only way for now to get "high speed"  so far I am disappointed, but there is nothing else right now.
<Agent_bob> there are no partitions ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: oops ;)
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: ok i see now
<Agent_bob> :)
<udi> Scorpking-- where in the preferences do I find the instructions to open a browser with the url from the email message?
<Agent_bob> anyway while you catch up i'll reformat the disk and try again.
<ScorpKing> udi: i'll check just now. one sec
<udi> ok
<BluesKaj> ok, FenixReign , sounds better than dialup tho ....my buddy lives on a farm about 10 mi from and he uses satinternet as well. He's never mentioned the "cap".
<Walzmyn> Anybody know how to use shared folders with virtualbox?
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, what service does he have?
<fdoving> Walzmyn: yeah, i managed to use that once. what is the problem? - i've only done this with windows guests.
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: i'm wondering if not having partitions might be the problem but i'm not sure. i'll do some thinking
<spiroo> How do I change language for firefox3?
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing nope.   i hardly ever use a partition.  and this it the first time a disk has ever done that.
<Devourer> How do I set my default sound card?
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing i'm wondering if having a journal might have caused it,   journal corruption ???
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: could be. unmount it and run fsck on it
<Agent_bob> Devourer  asoundconf --help  might know
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing already reformated and trying again.
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, i think it's Galaxy Broadband
<BluesKaj> we're in Canada
<patpond> w00t
<ScorpKing> udi: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Default_browser
<FenixReign> BluesKaj,  He also might have a different package internet than I....
<BluesKaj> yeah, looks like a lotta options
<udi> ok-- I shall look at that
<Walzmyn> fdoving, sorry, I was in the guest - I'm trying to move some files between the two, and I can't figure out how to get the guest to see the shared folder.
<fdoving> Walzmyn: troy to go to \\vboxsrv\
<fdoving> err. \\vboxsvr
<dave11> lol.. Walmarts website is crashing my firefox everytime
<Walzmyn> fdoving, put that in the windows explorer
<Walzmyn> ?
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: i just looked at my own df -h "/dev/sda1    9.7G  9.2G  0 100% /" oops!
<fdoving> Walzmyn: yeah, \\vboxsvr\
<Agent_bob> hehhe that page doesn't render correctly in text based browsers   all lines are cut at 78 chars long   the remainder of the line is not warpped it's just lost  lol    ^
<Walzmyn> fdoving, ok thanks
<Agent_bob> that page   http://kb.mozillazine.org/Default_browser  ^
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: use w3m ;)
<arvid> Why can't i do Apply in System Settings-Display?
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d246328e7 :)
<_juan> anyone using kde4?
<dave11> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<arvid> yes im using kde4
<Walzmyn> fdoving, remind me, how does winders handle file names with a space in them?
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: i can see all of it with w3m here
<_juan> in the kmenu all i get for icons are question marks
<fdoving> Walzmyn: no clue. ##windows
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing hmm version maybe different.  but elinks does the same thing to me
<Walzmyn> fdoving, thanks
<ziberzone> olaa??
<Agent_bob> w3m version w3m/0.5.1,
<_juan> and what's worse, i cant seem to find how to edit the kmenu, any ideas arvid?
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: w3m version w3m/0.5.1+cvs-1.968
<Agent_bob> it's obviously a bad page ;/      lynx does render it correctly tho
<ScorpKing> could be. i have to go
<arvid> _juan sorry, i installed kde today, never used it before in my life
<Agent_bob> just checked the progress of my data transfer    14.16 MB/s   69% complete
<Agent_bob> i think thats' the highest transfer rate i have ever seen here
<Devourer> Ok, I got my sound to work in FireFox but now it doesn't work in VLC.. why not?
<Agent_bob> tell vlc to use arts
<wirechief-intel> join /#kubuntu-devel
<Devourer> Agent_bob, what is arts?
<Agent_bob> !info arts
<ubottu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<sigma_1234> can the oxygen window theme / decorations be used in kde 3 somehow? i see that the icons can
<Agent_bob> that    ^
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: the decorations can...
<nosrednaekim> not the widget themes though
<Devourer> Agent_bob, how do I tell VLC to use that?
<XyQrTw> hello chan
<Agent_bob> Devourer or if you don't use arts at all,  tell vlc to use alsa as it's audio output
<sigma_1234> how do i apply them? i checked in kcontrol and oxygen is not listed there
<Agent_bob> Devourer in the vlc menu   settings thingy-ma-bob
<Agent_bob> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: i just want to use the window decorations
<Agent_bob> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Dystopian> ty ubottu
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: grab kwin4 and run "kwin4 --replace"
<Agent_bob> !thanks | Dystopian
<ubottu> Dystopian: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sigma_1234> !info kwin4
<ubottu> kwin4: Connect Four clone for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 175 kB, installed size 608 kB
<Devourer> Agent_bob, didn't work. :'(
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: what does that kwin4 do?
<Agent_bob> if you select the right one it will.   try alsa
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: uses kwin4 instead of kwin3
<Devourer> Agent_bob, so I'm selecting output modules?
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: and il still be able to run kde3 with it?
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim but both are listed as "kwin" are they not ?    cause there is a nomynclature problem there if not.
<XyQrTw> I've some problems with my network.When i open a session, i must enable ethernet for the connection ...
<Agent_bob> !info kwin4 | nosrednaekim
<ubottu> nosrednaekim: kwin4: Connect Four clone for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 175 kB, installed size 608 kB
<nosrednaekim> ooooh....  haha
<Agent_bob> !info kwin4 dapper | nosrednaekim
<ubottu> nosrednaekim: kwin4: Connect Four clone for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 175 kB, installed size 608 kB
<nosrednaekim> you're right... its /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kwin
<Agent_bob> there you go.
<Ketrel> How do I change the KDM theme? I search the repository, but I can't seem to find the theme manager? (Hardy)
<Agent_bob> !info kwin4 hoary
<ubottu> kwin4: Connect Four clone for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 175 kB, installed size 608 kB
<Agent_bob> why does that thing only show gutsy packages ?
<LimCore> !info wesnoth
<ubottu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1.3 (gutsy), package size 1936 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<Agent_bob>               ^ (gutsy)
<Ketrel> ignore my question for now, I think I found the answer
<Agent_bob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Agent_bob> too late.
<XyQrTw> I've some problems with my network.When i open a session, i must enable ethernet for the connection ...
<Devourer> Agent_bob, :(
<Vermux> how do I find the smbpasswd data file?
<shaffy> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> Vermux the docs ?   man pages maybe ?
<Ketrel> Ok new question, I installed kdmtheme, is there anywhere in the GUI to run it? (so far kcmshell kdmtheme is the only way I found to run it)
<jordi_> #ubuntu-cat
<XyQrTw> How i can activate ethernet for each user who login a session in KDE ?
<martijn81> XyQrTw: should be activated automaticly
<XyQrTw> martijn81> yes
<XyQrTw> martijn81> But i must click for activate ethernet
<martijn81> XyQrTw: why is that not the case for me ?
<Devourer> To see kanji in a text editor do I have to use unicode view or somethin'?
<XyQrTw> martijn81> I dont know ...
<ercan_> Hi, my update to hardy is hanging at "Stopping Bluetooth Services". Any ideas what I can do to get it going again.
<martijn81> XyQrTw: i have a modem doing all the work for me
<ercan_> anyone?
<noisekiller> There is no decoder available... kubuntu 7.10 fresh installation
<hume> hi...how do I configure compiz effects in kubuntu heron, KDE4?
<hume> I have compiz-kde installed - but how do I enable it?
<Odd-rationale> hume: open kmenu --> system --> desktop effects and choose your effect level and click apply
<hume> ok... how do I know which effects are at each level?
<nosrednaekim> hume: just select the highest :P
<hume> and need I restart X to make them work?
<nosrednaekim> you shouldn't, no
<nosrednaekim> your windows should blink..
<nosrednaekim> after hitting apply
<hume> i click on "extra effects" and done, but makes no difference...?
<hume> apply, i mean, then ok. but no change...?
<nosrednaekim> ok, opne up a terminal and run "compiz --replace"
<eatatjoes> can anyone help me with sharing folders from ubuntu to xp with vbox (i have ubuntu as host and xp as guest)
<gromozekin> Hi there. I have  problem with dualcore
<gromozekin> it doesnt shows at batterymenu
<nosrednaekim> eatatjoes: no... just worked for me....
<gromozekin> kernel - 2.6.25
<eatatjoes> nosrednaekim, did u just have to click shared folders from the vbox window
<eatatjoes> or did u have to do something within xp?
<gromozekin> kubuntu 8.04, laptop, intel core2duo t5450
<nosrednaekim> you have to do something within XP... its in the docs
<hume> ok...thx
<nosrednaekim> hume: don't close that terminal tho ;P
<hume> cause then compiz closes?
<gromozekin> hey nosrednaekim
<hume> seems to be some problems with my graphics card, need to check that... this is a laptop
<eatatjoes> nosrednaekim,  what docs?
<nosrednaekim> hume: yes :)
<nosrednaekim> eatatjoes: within Vbox
<fuzzybyte> help! my kicker bar vanished in kde4! how do i get it back
<fuzzybyte> i tried rebooting X but it doesnt come back
<nosrednaekim> fuzzybyte: "killall plasma && rm .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc && plasma"
<fuzzybyte> it's a bug?
<nosrednaekim> IDK... but that fixes it :)
<fuzzybyte> this new kde4 GUI is so confusing.
<nosrednaekim> :)
 * genii sips his coffee
<nosrednaekim> everything is really the same... you just can't do as much
<superdude2435> my monitor is stuck in 640X480
<superdude2435> just installed compiz and it worked fine
<fuzzybyte> how do i get the start menu to act like old way?
<superdude2435> until my computer chrashed
<dwidmann> fuzzybyte: there's a plasmoid for that
<nosrednaekim> fuzzybyte: remove the current one, and add "application menu launcher traditional" or something like that
<fuzzybyte> how do i do that
<superdude2435> uhg every thing is in 640x480
<hume> hi again... now my window borders are crazy in KDE4 - suddenly they are red and very visible - the default almost borderless oxygen look is all gone - anyone could help me get it back?
<hydrogen> fuzzybyte: you should be able to just right click on the icon
<hydrogen> and switch
<hydrogen> "Switch to classic menu style"
<darky> hi
<darky> Does anyone has a Geforce Nvidia here?
<fuzzybyte> i have
<hydrogen> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tiberius1701> i have also
<darky> are you on Hardy heron?
<darky> with the nvidia-glx driver?
<genii> /msg ubotu !aptfix
<genii> bah
<fuzzybyte> how can i move those widgets in kicker
<genii> Whats the bot called now?
<tiberius1701> im on hardy and i have what ever diver it gave me when i installed
<hume> i have "click for focus" marked, but focus follows mouse...anyone knows swhy?
<martha505>     
<nosrednaekim> hume: do you have "custom" elected in the desktop-effect manager
<connor> whats the channel for compiz fusion?
<nosrednaekim> connor: #compiz-fusion
<hume> nosrednaekim, i uninstalled the compiz driver, it crashed my desktop... but the grayed out dot is on "extra"
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> OK two t's now in bot name
<martha505> i opened katapult and the process is running but when i press alt+enter nothing happens
<nosrednaekim> hume: and you are trying to use the ccsm?
<martha505> why?
<hume> nosrednaekim, the what?
<nosrednaekim> hume: ok... you are still running compiz obviously..
<Avgustin> hey... peoples, tell me please, who knows programm for ADSL connection to PPPoE protocol?
<nosrednaekim> hume: run, form a run dialog, "kwin --replace"
<hume> ok
<hume> nosrednaekim, ok..that means that now it's kwin managing my desktop, earlier it was compiz...? is that right?
<genii> Avgustin: pppoeconfig
<nosrednaekim> right
<genii> Avgustin: pppoeconf    rather
<hume> phew
<fuzzybyte> how can i get the kicker to auto-hide?
<Avgustin> hume> thanks
<Odd-rationale> fuzzybyte: kde3? yes
<hume> nosrednaekim, another issue (or two): in KDE 3.5 I used to have an extra panel with icons for my favourite programs - how do I do that in KDE4?
<Odd-rationale> fuzzybyte: Right-click panel --> Configure panel --> Hiding
<fuzzybyte> kde4
<fuzzybyte> there's no autohide option or anything here
<Odd-rationale> fuzzybyte: dunno. try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<hydrogen> hume: you should be able to right click on the desktop and add panel.. I don't remember if that was backported to the 4.0 branch though
<hydrogen> fuzzybyte: not possible
<nosrednaekim> hume: you can't in kde4.0.3 (very easily at least) in 4.1 it will be possible
<fuzzybyte> hydrogen: why?
<patpond> anyone wanna give a n00b a helping hand ?  :D
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: it wasn't :(
<hume> nosrednaekim, is there another way to manage the "favourite programs"?
<patpond> I can't get vmware to work on kubuntu Hardy... :(
<fuzzybyte> kde4 seems rather unfinished product
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> It is
<hydrogen> now that we've got that out of the way
<Fa> yes
<Fa> kde still has too many bugs
<fuzzybyte> yea, im going back to kde3
<nosrednaekim> hume: kickoff has a favorite applications thwt you can add things too... as does the traditional menu (wo which you can just add the favotite programs)
<sloth> what is the command to open up control center?
<hume> ok, thx
<fuzzybyte> is there a easy way to revert back to kde3?
<chisiyuan> sloth: run kcontrol
<sloth> thank you
<chisiyuan> sloth: np
<nosrednaekim> fuzzybyte: yeah... "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<hydrogen> systemsettings actually
<hydrogen> is the reccomended way
<jim> How do i update the system to the new ubuntu ?
<hydrogen> jim: see the toipc
<chisiyuan> jim:sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jim> Thanks
<jim> will that also remove any of my files do you kow ?
<nosrednaekim> jim: it depends on what method you use?
<jim> umm
<jim> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jim> that 1
<jim> :)
<hydrogen> thats not the recommended method
<jim> hmm...
<nosrednaekim> uhh without the "?" ;)
<nosrednaekim> thats shouldn't remove any of your files.... but back them up anyway
<jim> i was more thinking... will it remove compiz
<Avgustin_> genii> tell me please, how can i run dsl connection after configured dsl-provider?
<nosrednaekim> nope
<jim> ahh good
<jim> ill let you know how it goes
<jim> how has the responce been with the new distro ?
<jim> has it cleaned out a lot of the old buggs ?
<nosrednaekim> and introdiced some new ones
<Vermux> how do I restart Samba in Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jim> ok i did the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and its finished
<jim> do i reboot now ?
<nosrednaekim> jim: I don't think that worked properly... better read all the instructions
<Desmond> hey anyone know a slack support irc?
<Desmond>  !slack
<ubottu> Factoid slack not found
<Desmond> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<nosrednaekim> slackware?
<Desmond> yea
<Desmond> lol
<Desmond> im dualing
<Desmond> kubuntu and slack
<Desmond> and slack isnt a start-up choice
<genii> Avgustin_: If you ran pppoeconf and it finished fine, you are now connected
<nosrednaekim> Desmond: #slackware would be a channel I'd guess
<Avgustin_> genii> not... i can't remote to any syte
<chisiyuan> i hope jim has made it
<Avgustin_> genii> do you speak russian? =)) but i bad know the english))
<genii> Avgustin_: No, I do not speak russian :)              Try at command line: sudo pppoe-start
<Walzmyn> where do i edit the grub boot list?
<Avgustin_> genii> ok, i try
<Dragnslcr> Walzmyn- /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Walzmyn> Dragnslcr, thanks
<jim> There is a bug in open office
<LimCore> jim: there are tons of bugs
<LimCore> jim: report it
<jim> is there anyway i can get it working properly ?
<Walzmyn> in Grub.lst I don't see any "default" option, I assumn the first one will be excuted as default?
<LimCore> report bug and wait... or try other version, or google work around
<Walzmyn> For some reason, mine is trying to open the openvz kernel which is locking up
<chisiyuan> jim: maybe you can reinstall it. Be careful.
<Walzmyn> jim what's the bug?
<genii> Avgustin_: At this time I cannot be of much assistance. Please try instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<monkeypaw201> I installed Pidgin and tried connecting and it said Authorization Failed ... trying to connect to google chat... i checked online and went through troubleshooting... other IM accounts work.... any help?
<James> greetings all
<monkeypaw201> Hi James
<GoldBug> ahh better
<GoldBug> how are you
<monkeypaw201> ;-|
<GoldBug> sorry this is James laptop
<monkeypaw201> fine, yourself? im just getting frustrated at Pidgin
<GoldBug> well i just converted to kunbuntu today from XP
<monkeypaw201> welcome!
<monkeypaw201> congratz!
<monkeypaw201> finally! :P
<GoldBug> thanks^^
<GoldBug> LOL
<GoldBug> hey i am a gamer
<GoldBug> so that has been the major reason for my not converting
<monkeypaw201> you need help getting them running?
<ScorpKing> i have about 40 packages that i want to copy to one directory from my local repo in /ubuntu/ .how can i use find and give it all the package names in one command so it will copy those to my home directory? will [ find -name "bash apt amarok konsole" | xargs cp /home/me/temp ] work?
<GoldBug> but XP just got a virus and I don't have my disks for XP
<GoldBug> so i thought what the hell
<monkeypaw201> lol, you can easily re-install and run most games in ubuntu
<GoldBug> so i downloaded it and installed it and now i am just trying to get everything configured properly
<GoldBug> yea that is what i have been told and my reason for the conversion
<monkeypaw201> scorpking, im not sure... sorry check in #ubuntu
<Danish989>  Does anyone know how to fix the BusyBox problem yet? I installed Hardy Heron using WUBI inside Windows XP two days ago, and out of nowhere, now it refuses to boot and I'm stuck at the Busy Box command line ..... does anyone know what to do?
<GoldBug> worse case senario i figgure i can just run xp in a VM
<ScorpKing> monkeypaw201: np i'm reading the manual ;)
<GoldBug> but right now i am having the WORSE time getting my video drivers to work properly
<GoldBug> i have a 8600gts
<monkeypaw201> easy
<monkeypaw201> look in the upper-right corner
<GoldBug> and my desktop is set to 640 by 48
<monkeypaw201> next to the clock
<Ketrel> If I want to chmod to be executable for all, I can do +x or 0111. If I wanted ot make it just executable for say group, I could do 0010, but how would I do that int he +x type syntax?
<monkeypaw201> you should see something similar to an electronic card... just click on it and it should list all in-active / not-working drivers
<SlimeyPete> g+x
<GoldBug> k monkey i have the hardware driver up
<Ketrel> SlimeyPete, so g is for group, what are the other two?
<monkeypaw201> ok, now just click the driver and apply/install/ or something and it will go and install the linux driver for you
<SlimeyPete> Ketrel: a, g, u and o if I remember correctly - all, group, user, owner
<Ketrel> danke danke
<GoldBug> did that already and that is what caused my desktop to go from 12X10 to 640X480
<Dragnslcr> Ketrel- u is user, g is group, o is other
<SlimeyPete> ah, other
<SlimeyPete> makes more sense
<monkeypaw201> hmm... what version area you running??
<Ketrel> thanks :)
<GoldBug> 8.04
<GoldBug> the stable kde
<GoldBug> 4
<monkeypaw201> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu?
<GoldBug> kunbuntu
<GoldBug> kubuntu*
<darky> most users of this chanel are running kubuntu
<monkeypaw201> hmm... strange im not really sure...
<monkeypaw201> darky, i know.. im just making sure
<GoldBug> Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron)
<monkeypaw201> sorry Bug, im not sure
<darky> did anyone try to install nvidia-glx-new for his geforce?
<GoldBug> :'(
<darky> because it doesn't work on my computer
<darky> I'm running KDE4
<BluesKaj> monkeypaw201, open konqueror and click on help / about kde
<goldbug_> ok i am here on the kubutu box now
<goldbug_> hmm
<darky> can you help me with my graphic chipset please?
<darky> Nvidia Geforce FX 5
<goldbug_> hmm i am running an 8600gts
<goldbug_> heh hopefully the solution can fix both of our problems
<darky> with the appropriate driver or kubuntu's default driver?
<goldbug_> heh the default driver worked better then the one that it downloaded for me
<manux> 7list
<darky> The one I downloaded doesn't work
<darky> it shows wierd things, the screen turns to different collors
<goldbug_> OH i should prolly mention that i am running the 64 bit version
<VousDeux> hello: I just installed all of the updates, but now when I try to launch VMware I get this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<VousDeux> any thoughts?
<darky> ah in my case I am running the i686
#kubuntu 2008-05-02
<GoldBug> hmm well i downloaded the 64bit linux driver from nvidia but i am not sure that is what i need
<Danish989>  Does anyone know how to fix the BusyBox problem yet? I installed Hardy Heron using WUBI inside Windows XP two days ago, and out of nowhere, now it refuses to boot and I'm stuck at the Busy Box command line ..... does anyone know what to do?
<Niteye> hello, i have the KDE4 remix, where can i manage users, also there seems to be a problem with the network tool, clicking "manual configure" does nothing at all
<VousDeux> what I don't understand is libbonoboui-2.so.0 has not been modified since 1/28/08
<monkeybritches> Niteye: I'm using KDE3.5 but have you tried System Settings > General > User Management ?
<monkeybritches> And I know what you mean about the manual configure
<Niteye> there is no "general" in system settings
<monkeybritches> General tab
<monkeybritches> Should be default.
<Niteye> yeah im in general tab but i dont see user management :(
<Niteye> well what i want to fix is this: since i couldnt find the graphical thing i did "adduser foo" but that user cant sudo
<KhaoticMind> Niteye:  put him on the admin group
<Niteye> how do i do that
<KhaoticMind> dunno if there is another way, but you can edit the /etc/group file, and look for a line like admin:x:114:
<monkeybritches> Did you try sudo adduser -gid 1000 foo?
<monkeybritches> If you want the same privileges...
<eross> how is kde4 working now..
<monkeybritches> eross: I can't say I'm a fan.
<KhaoticMind> 1000 is the initial user group, he still wont be able to sudo
<Niteye> eross: ive only been in KDE4 for 10 minutes and i have trouble finding the graphical user manager thing but i guess ill get used to it, i think its too new and still needs some fixes
<KhaoticMind> thats ahy i'm waiting for 4.1 and kubuntu 8.10 :)
<Niteye> i found the admin thing in /etc/group, do i simply need to add a new one ending with my new user?
<KhaoticMind> aye, separated by a comma
<Niteye> so the line looks like this: "admin:x:114:niteye,william" ?
<KhaoticMind> yes, afther that try loging off with the william user and loging in again
<KhaoticMind> you should be able to sudo
<Dragnslcr> Niteye- I wouldn't get into the habit of editing /etc/group manually
<Pennycook> Niteye: There isn't a graphical user manager thing by default. You have to sudo apt-get install kuser4
<Niteye> what i also want to do is move niteye's homedirectory, will editing /etc/passwd, and copying the entire dir elsewhere work or is it safer to just create a new user
<Pennycook> kuser-kde4*
<Dragnslcr> Niteye- If you can't use the normal User Manager, do "sudo adduser [username] [group]" in a shell
<monkeybritches> Sorry, got distracted
<monkeybritches> sudoers are group 27
<monkeybritches> You could also edit /etc/sudoers
<genii> Niteye: I would instead recommend to do: sudo usermod -d /newhomwdirplace -m niteye                 where /hewhomedirplace is wherever. It will automatically move it all with proper permissions, etc
<genii> modifis /etc/passwd etc etc
<genii> *modifies
<Niteye> okay, ill try some stuff out thanks
<monkeybritches> The genii is most wise and knowledgeable. ;)
<KhaoticMind> monkeybritches: /etc/sudoers talks only about root and %admin
<genii> monkeybritches: I learned me some things ;)
<monkeybritches> I like learning me things too.
<ubuntu__> hi
<monkeybritches> Hi
<sloth> im trying to install a new splash screen following instructuins from kde-look. they say that in control center there is a splash screen option. i dont have one....so any one know where i can get better instructions?
<monkeybritches> It should be the third entry under Look and Feel in System Settings
<sloth> moneybritches thank you so much!
<monkeybritches> You're welcome.
<Niteye> what music player should i use for MP3's? i installed mp3 codecs with the packet manager but helix player wont play them still
<BluesKaj> amarok
<leftbas> amarok is my choice
<leftbas> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi leftbas
<leftbas> i'm not fond of the helix player
<BluesKaj> helix is mainly used for realmedia , but VLC will play that
<leftbas> and even that's been dicey for me
<monkeybritches> VLC is tops in my book.
<leftbas> seems more like kaffein than an itunes-like app
<BluesKaj> VLC is really versatile , it's just difficult to find and configure all it's options
<leftbas> plus it's not a qt app
<debian> BluesKaj: VLC is brilliant
<debian> leftbas: I like qt, it is pronunced kutie
<BluesKaj> debian, I use it mainly as a "last resort" player,mostly s benchwarmer til the last minute :)
<leftbas> debian: i lean toward qt apps mainly
<leftbas> i haven't found anything that kaffein won't play
<debian> BluesKaj: VLC always work
<leftbas> but i like how amarok manages music libraries
<Odd-rationale> Isn't there a qt fronted to vlc?
<BluesKaj> don't care what thy're written in ,except for java of course, as long as they work
<debian> leftbas: Agreed, when I want to listen to music I use amarook
<leftbas> debian: so you reserve vlc for video then?
<BluesKaj> amarok for music and streams , kaffeine for video
<leftbas> right
<level1> are there any programs to manipulate .ods files besides KOffice Spread and Open Office Calc?
<debian> leftbas: Mostly, I usually doesnt listen to one piece of music at a time
<debian> But I only watch one movie
<leftbas> debian: ahh
<leftbas> ever try totem?
<Odd-rationale> but with phonon, kaffiene, dragon player, et all will be able to use the vlc backend. Is that a correct understanding?
<leftbas> i thought phonon was the backend
<debian> kaffein is good, but I dont like the media player with the same name.
<Odd-rationale> I remember reading that they were working on having vlc in phonon
<leftbas> could be
<Odd-rationale> ah, here it is: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2008/04/10/more-phonon-backends-vlc-mplayer/
<BluesKaj> VLC is a "desert island" app
<leftbas> rhythmbox looks like a good music manager/player, too
<leftbas> BluesKaj: meaning you wouldn't wanna be on a desert island without it?
<BluesKaj> leftbas, exactly
<leftbas> BluesKaj: got it
<leftbas> ;)
<BluesKaj> a very competent app for most media , I think
<leftbas> i'm just glad we have a lot of apps to choose from, in any given category
<leftbas> one things for sure...i'll never again say how much i like konqy in front of that minataka guy
<leftbas> in the offtopic channel, that is
<_Rommel_> hola
<_Rommel_> que tal
<_Rommel_> uhh
<leftbas> hi rommel
<_Rommel_> no es español !
<BluesKaj> bah , ignore him ...he's knowledgeable aright but he spews too much
<_Rommel_> spanish ?
<_Rommel_> jajaja
<leftbas> no
<leftbas> ha ha
<_Rommel_> uhhh
<_Rommel_> jjajaja
<_Rommel_> soy argentino
<_Rommel_> argentine
<_Rommel_> from in argentine
<leftbas> BluesKaj: i do, every he says something i place him on iggy
<_Rommel_> use ubuntu 8.04
<_Rommel_> ;D
<BluesKaj> !es | _Rommel_
<ubottu> _Rommel_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<leftbas> welcome voz
<_Rommel_> thanz ubottu !
<_Rommel_> god !
<_Rommel_> cool !
<GoldBug> Greetings all^^
<_Rommel_> ;D
<leftbas> hi GoldBug
<GoldBug> i am having issues with my video drivers
<leftbas> you also speak english, right _Rommel_
<leftbas> ?
<GoldBug> i just converted today and am still kinda lost
<sebsebseb> which graphics/video card
<monkeybritches> Have you fed and watered them properly?
<leftbas> i am too, come to think of it
<_Rommel_> easy english !
<sebsebseb> GoldBug:  Ubuntu is easier to start with than Kubuntu
<GoldBug> nvidia 8600gts and i am running the 64bit 8.04
<sebsebseb> for new Linux users
<_Rommel_> ubuntu 8.04  !!!!!!!
<monkeybritches> Kubuntu is prettier. :)
<_Rommel_> argentina !!!
<_Rommel_> ;D
<_Rommel_> LOL
<leftbas> monkeybritches: true
<sebsebseb> GoldBug: ok you probably need to install the propritary Nivida graphics driver
<leftbas> go boca juniors
<monkeybritches> Unless it's KDE4, than it's uglier.
<leftbas> lol
<_Rommel_> jajajaja
<fuzzybyte> how do i get all mouse buttons to work?
<leftbas> right
<_Rommel_> naaaa
<GoldBug> well one of my buddies is a kiten dev
<_Rommel_> river !!!
<GoldBug> so he had me try this
<_Rommel_> go river !
<_Rommel_> ;D
<BluesKaj> _Rommel_, enuff with the !!
<_Rommel_> :P
<_Rommel_> ?
<_Rommel_> iam spanish !
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leftbas> gotta stay on topic tho
<_Rommel_> enter ?
<_Rommel_> jajaja
<_Rommel_> entrar ?
<_Rommel_> entre
<_Rommel_> en "ubuntu-es
<GoldBug> i downloaded the linux driver for my 8600 from the nvidia web site
<_Rommel_> you from ?
<monkeybritches> fuzzybyte: Do you mean middle mouse button or buttons 4/5+?
<_Rommel_> ATI !!!!
<GoldBug> so i have it but i don't know how to install it
<leftbas> if you're using ubuntu, i can't help...i know only kde
<BluesKaj> _Rommel_ go to #kubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> Goldbug:  what type of file is it?
<GoldBug> i am using kubuntu
<monkeybritches> GoldBug: what extension does it end with? .tar.gz?
<GoldBug> .run
<_Rommel_> nop
<_Rommel_> use ubuntu 8.04
<_Rommel_> suse10
<_Rommel_> debian
<_Rommel_> dsl
<leftbas> ah, in that case, you should be able to manipulate the driver in the System Settings app
<debian> _Rommel_
<monkeybritches> For .run files, type ./filenamewhatever.run
<_Rommel_> slax
<_Rommel_> back track !
<_Rommel_> :D
<BluesKaj> !ops | _Rommel_
<ubottu> _Rommel_: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<_Rommel_> :D
<_Rommel_> make !
<_Rommel_> mandrake !
<_Rommel_> red hat
<leftbas> _Rommel_: now you're starting to become annoying
<_Rommel_> god !!!
<GoldBug> i already ignored him so i can see what is going on
<monkeybritches> Hmm, I was having problems prioritizing annoyances up until a few seconds ago. Now I'm having a moment of clarity.
<BluesKaj> ok, he's gone
<mneptok> sorry for the delay
<GoldBug> hmm i type the /filename.run in the commandline?
<monkeybritches> That'll learn him.
<BluesKaj> hehe , right on mneptok :)
<leftbas> thank you!
<monkeybritches> GoldBug: Yes
<GoldBug> amusing kick line
<leftbas> i didn't know the argentines had anything to do with south africa :P
<Niteye> where is the master volume settings in KDE4 ?
<GoldBug> gives me a could not run
<monkeybritches> Did you include the ./   ?
<leftbas> that's for a script
<BluesKaj> leftbas, Rommel the nazi general in WW2 lost to the allies in N.Africa
<GoldBug> i missed the .  but when i do that it gives me unknown host
<leftbas> BluesKaj: ohhhhhhhhhh yeah
<monkeybritches> I seem to recall it working for me last time I had a .run file...
<leftbas> monkeybritches: i don't think you and goldbug are on the same page
<monkeybritches> I blame Alzheimer's
<GoldBug> hmm does it need a path efore it?
<BluesKaj> yeah GoldBug  in the terminal ,sudo ./nameofdriver.run
<GoldBug> well it didn't give me an error it just closed the window
<monkeybritches> Try this page. Then we will both be on the same page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503542
<GoldBug> yes masa^^
<leftbas> i have one...
<monkeybritches> Looks like I forgot to chmod it
<monkeybritches> Nvidia should have a linux troubleshooting page or some such.
<leftbas> i turned on the nvidia fx driver for my 5200 card last night, and now the login screen is zoomed in
<leftbas> do i have to edit the x11.conf file?
<BluesKaj> leftbas, is that you ...chris with the ford focus in LA ?
<leftbas> that's me BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> come back to offtopic, leftbas
<nohelphere> iu get the error documente dhere http://b47619.pastebin.com/d78ddfc36 how do I fix it?
<nohelphere> almost everything i od it complains about that
<nohelphere> do*
<nohelphere> dolphin gives that error when I am in /var/www trying to delete index.html
<monkeybritches> Sorry, don't use Dolphin
<leftbas> me neitehr
<fernando_> hola
<monkeybritches> Howdy
<monkeybritches> That was a scintillating conversation.
<trident523> ... whoops.
<BluesKaj> !resolution
<Ketrel> In kubuntu is bash or dash the default shell?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<monkeybritches> Ketrel: bash
<earthsound> the adept-manager version upgrade crashed near the end of the process & mentioned that it was going to run a repair script of some time, but the GUI froze before it ran it and before I could get a screen capture of the command
<earthsound> what is the script/command run to do a version upgrade repair, to make sure everything is cleaned up?
<Desmond> !freespire
<ubottu> Factoid freespire not found
<Ketrel> monkeybritches: ok thanks
<earthsound> i filed a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/225458 and included some log files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225458 in update-manager "error and crash during Version Upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Ketrel> monkeybritches: I just found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh is that different between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<monkeybritches> That's interesting.
<monkeybritches> The difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the default desktop manager
<monkeybritches> Ubuntu = Gnome, Kubuntu= KDE
<TeslaTony> To confuse matters more, there's also Kubuntu-KDE4
<patpond> me likey Kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Ketrel- bash is the default shell for any users that you create, but /bin/sh is symlinked to /bin/dash
<monkeybritches> aka Kubuntu-not-ready-for-this-monkey ;)
<Desmond> anyone here have wg311t netgear adapter?
<CPrgmSwR2> I think kubuntu is the best distro out
<trident523> The difference between fedora and ubuntu... eh. RPMs never worked for me.
<CPrgmSwR2> Fedora is just too buggy
<trident523> Dunno, I use GNOMe way more than KDE. I just like KDE apps.
<Dragnslcr> Ketrel- it should only be a problem for certain poorly-written scripts that use #!/bin/sh assuming that it's linked to bash instead of using #!/bin/bash
<monkeybritches> Distros are like pie.
<CPrgmSwR2> trident523: I just love the way kde4 looks
<monkeybritches> And we all know blueberry is best. ;)
<Desmond> haha
<patpond> with Wine installed, do I really need to run VBox?
<TeslaTony> trident523: I usually wind up using one manager with the others programs...of course now I'm getting into some command line stuff, too...
<trident523> CPrgmSwR2: Looks are good and all, but does it work well? :P
<Boohbah_> patpond: yes
<trident523> Hold on, going away for a bit.
<monkeybritches> patpond: It depends on what you're trying to do.
<CPrgmSwR2> trident523: Whether something works or not is just as subjective as whether it looks good or not
<Odd-rationale> patpond: maybe. not all apps work with wine. it is getting there though
<patpond> meh, ever since I installed kubuntu, I find I'm drifting away from winblows
<Boohbah_> CPrgmSwR2: no
<patpond> still a *nix n00b tho
<CPrgmSwR2> Boohbah_: I could declare that an app doesn't work because it contains some bug, and we know all programs contain bugs
 * Desmond wants to know about wg311t and the distros it works for
<monkeybritches> The more you use it, the more natural it will become
<TeslaTony> Desmond: I think that has an atheros chipset in it, in which case madwifi should work. Try finding that out, and also check #madwifi
<CPrgmSwR2> What I want to know is if linux is going to develop an easy set of API for writing to a movie file format
<Ketrel> Dragnslcr: that's what I was asking though. It's something I should check for on scripts
<Boohbah_> ffmpeg don work?
<CPrgmSwR2> ffmpeg is not good, because it needs to use svg graphics
<BluesKaj> CPrgmSwR2, what about mencoder or tovid ?
<Boohbah_> BluesKaj: they all use ffmpeg
<CPrgmSwR2> Does mencoder write to a mng file?
<CPrgmSwR2> KDE4 has just about dumped traditional graphics for scaler vector graphics and I wanted to complete a game I started, but I am not talented enough to work with file formats
<BluesKaj> well anything that uses mpg as the final codec is out ?
<nonewmsgs> is mpd compatable with windows?
<TeslaTony> If a program is asking for qt, what packages do I need to install?
<nonewmsgs> qt is installed with kde
<TeslaTony> What about KDE4?
<CPrgmSwR2> qt4
<TeslaTony> OK
<CPrgmSwR2> libqt4-core
<TeslaTony> Thanks. If that doesn't help, I'll be back
<GoldBug> OK i reinstalled kubuntu
<GoldBug> is there some way that i can specify where it gets my driver from for my vid card
<CPrgmSwR2> GoldBug: there should be an icon which allows you to use the priotery drivers
<GoldBug> the little pci card looking one?
<fuzzybyte> is there a way to get back/forward mouse buttons to work with konqeuror/dolphin?
<CPrgmSwR2> yep
<CPrgmSwR2> fuzzybyte: what kinda mouse?
<GoldBug> last time i did that it made my desktop go to 640X 480 and that was as big as it could go
<CPrgmSwR2> What card?
<GoldBug> nvidia 8600gts
<fuzzybyte> my mouse works fine. back/forward buttons work with my mouse in firefox but not in konqueror/dolphin.
<fuzzybyte> 7 button mouse
<GoldBug> and i couldn't install any other drivers
<CPrgmSwR2> fuzzybyte: you will need to configure the system settings for kde, as firefox is really part of gnome and not kde
<Elazar> Can anyone advise me on how to run a bash script or series of commands automatically when I log into KDE 4?
<monkeybritches> GoldBug: Maybe this page can be of some help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776916
<BluesKaj> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Elazar> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<BluesKaj> np
<GoldBug> yea i ran that before the reinstall monkey
<GoldBug> and it didn't work >,<
<fuzzybyte> CPrgmSwR2: how do you get all buttons to work with KDE?
<monkeybritches> I have an ATI card and had some problems at first
<monkeybritches> It's working perfectly now with the drivers that came included in the installation rather than ATI's, but lots of tweaking was involved
<GoldBug> see that is the problem i just converted today
<GoldBug> so i have essentially no idea what the hell i am doing
 * GoldBug is honest
<monkeybritches> Neither did I
<wesley> does some play planeshift on intel gma x3100
<monkeybritches> My first thought was to use the manufacturer's drivers, but that didn't work
<monkeybritches> So I reinstalled and went 'stock' and that did the trick
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: whats the problem?
<monkeybritches> You said you downloaded Nvidia's drivers, but have you tried to see what you can do with the generic ones?
<GoldBug> the proprietaty drivers for my 8600gts do not work correctly
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: did you install nvidia-glx-new?
<GoldBug> nope
<GoldBug> where is that found at?
<wesley> why does my intel gma use vesa ?
<earthsound> what is (are) the command script(s) that the version upgrade runs near the end to cleanup everything?
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: well, how did you install the proprietary driver before?
<earthsound> it crashed just before cleaning up & then crashed when doing the repair script, too. so, I'd like to try the repair/cleanup before rebooting the machine
<GoldBug> it was the driver that was auto downloaded from kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: in the hardware devices manager thing?
<BluesKaj> earthsound, did you try re-starting adept / upgrade
<GoldBug> i believe so
<earthsound> BluesKaj: no, b/c there is a button where the adept notification tray normally would be that says "in order to complete the update, your computer needs to be restarted"
<earthsound> i figured it would just prompt me to reboot, but i'll give it a try
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: ok, run this command "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx" and tell me that package is installed
<BluesKaj> earthsound , perhaps after a reboot adept will continue from where it crashed , but dunno for sure.
<GoldBug> hmm i ran it and nothing appeared to happen
<earthsound> BluesKaj: no, adept manager just runs, doesn't offer to cleanup/finish the upgrade :|
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i will try again maybe i mistyped something
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i just run it from the run command screen correct?
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: this is in a konsole, correct?
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i can do it in konsole
<BluesKaj> earthsound, in the terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: installed: (none)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... do it in konsole, where you will be able to see the results :) any command I tell you to run, run in konsole
<GoldBug> yessir
<trident523> Oh, #kubuntu ... I have no sound mixer in the panel... how would I acquire one of those?
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: ok, do "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new"
 * trident523 probably should be in -kde4, but, eh.
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: installed none
<nosrednaekim> trident523: run "kmix"
<nosrednaekim> trident523: its the same :)
<BluesKaj> trident523, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<GoldBug> i literally just installed this today and i have never run anything other than windows before so i am completly new
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: ahhhh ha :) ok, now run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<nosrednaekim> this is certainly doing it the hard way :)... but at least its reliable :)
<earthsound> BluesKaj: it gives me the error I saw when the version upgrade pooped out
<trident523> nosrednaekim: kmix works
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i would rather do it the hard way so i can learn
<trident523> BluesKaj: That's not an option I see in sound settings.
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: the whole give a man a fish feed him for a day teach him to fish and you feed him for a lifetime
<earthsound> apparently, there is a character encoding problem xmlbuilder.py:
<earthsound> enc�ding
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: that will be the attitude that will make you succeed at Linux
<nosrednaekim> :)
<earthsound> which causes it to throw up a "SyntaxError: invalid syntax" error
<trident523> GoldBug: Teach him how to genetically manipulate fish, and destroy conventional thinking.
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: ehh i hope so i am mostly a gamer so i am a little leery of coverting but this will be a grand experiment
<BluesKaj> earthsound, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you may need to run adept upgrade from the live cd , do a clean install .
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: ok, so what the command just did (since you seem to want to learn) was grab the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repositories and install it. Now we just have to edit one file to enable it.
<Scunizi> where does koffice store it's data files for a user?
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i am assumiong that apt-get is teh command that goes to the repositories?
<nosrednaekim> Scunizi: .kde I would assume
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: correct
<earthsound> BluesKaj: this is what that command gave me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9349/
<BluesKaj> earthsound, not adept upgrade but a clean install , unless you can fix the broken pkges
<trident523> GoldBug: yup, and aptitude does that too. If you get confused in the terminal, you can always run "man <command>" and find out what's going on.
<nosrednaekim> apt-cache searches  (mostly) the installed or installable programs in you pacage lists
<GoldBug> is man <command> kinda like a help?
<earthsound> hopefully, i can just edit xmlbuilder.py and run it again, right? :|
<Scunizi> What else is in there.. I'm running gnome hardy but on gutsy I had installed koffice. I had some issues with time stamps between it and Evolution.. I'd like to eliminate the data files and install it fresh again.
<trident523> GoldBug: Yup, but in easy to read fragments.
<earthsound> man pages give info on the command, yes
<trident523> Scunizi: Are you in GNOME right now?
<Scunizi> yes
<GoldBug> ok so something like man cd would return something liek changes directory
<trident523> Scunizi: You can to to Synaptics, look for koffice, and right click, then click completely remove. Should do it.
<Dr_willis> some of the commands are built in bash commands. :) those may not have man pages.
<GoldBug> well i am keeping it super simple
<Scunizi> I'm in the .kde directory now.. when I used synaptic to "completely remove" it doesn't delete user configuration..
<Dr_willis> 'man ls' :)     there is no man page for cd. heh.
<GoldBug> i wanna crawl correctly before i start doing the fandango
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: more or less, yes
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  correct.. the apt system will NOT NOT NOT touch the users configs in the users home dirs.
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  you must manually remove them.. of course if its a config file issue in the users home dir. theres no need to remove/reinstall the program in the first place.
<BluesKaj> earthsound, where are your source.list repositories ... you may have a buggy python app included in the download and it's freezing up the install
<Scunizi> Dr_willis: and that is what I want to delete.. but what? for the calendar and address book
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  no  idea. explore the .kde dir. when in doubt. 'move' the files somewhere else. that way you can move them back
<Scunizi> Dr_willis: good idea.. also renaming the directory works too.
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: so... that command done?
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: 63%
<nosrednaekim> slow internet... (or the servers are still getting hammered)
<earthsound> BluesKaj: sorry, but I'm not quite sure what it is exactly that you're asking :|
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim:  well i am also dling the kde3 distro just in case none of thieworks
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim:  and that is going about a half meg a sec
<nosrednaekim> oh... this is KDE4?
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i think so...
<monkeybritches> Does anyone know of any gui linux firewalls that feature alerts/prompts for outbound connections?
<trident523> nosrednaekim: kde4  the package is.
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<trident523> monkeybritches: Why not use a hardware firewall? I hear they are all the rage.
<nosrednaekim> you don't have to do that (download another whole ISO) you can just install KDE3 next to KDE4
<monkeybritches> Will you buy me one? ;)
<BluesKaj> earthsound, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/source.list , post the list in pastebin
<GoldBug> i got this one Download Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron)
<trident523> monkeybritches: My router is a hardware firewall. Heck, my DSL modem was a firewall... before I got fiber
<GoldBug> well i was jsut going to nuke the entire partition
<BluesKaj> oops earthsound , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<GoldBug> i assume 8.04 is kde4
<monkeybritches> I'm using Firestarter and just downloaded Guarddog but I'm looking for something that prompts me like Comodo does on Windows
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: not very descriptive there :) ok anyway.. you should be able to gt this workin
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, ah, thanks. i'd wondered how to sudo from that launcher
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: no... there are two versions
<Desmond> GoldBug: no
<earthsound> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9352/
<Desmond> GoldBug: kde4 is in remix
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: OH
<GoldBug> well then i guess i am running 3 >,<
<monkeybritches> trident523: What brand of router are you using?
<GoldBug> shows how much about all this i know
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: command finished
<earthsound> i assume that was updated during the upgrade process
<trident523> monkeybritches: ISP supplied actiontek router. Blocks all ports inbound 'cept a few by default.
<earthsound> i have saved the xmlbuilder.py file with the corrected character encoding and i'm going to try running  sudo dpkg --configure -a again
<trident523> monkeybritches: I have to use that router too, TV goes through it. Fiber is a interesting thing.
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: now do i get the drivers from the manager?
<monkeybritches> I have a Zoom X6.
<trident523> monkeybritches: Ever go into the web-config for it?
<monkeybritches> Yes, often
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: ok! now run the following command from a run dialog " kdesudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<trident523> monkeybritches: Does it ever say anything about "port forwarding" or dmz?
<monkeybritches> I'm not overly concerned about inbound connections so much as outbound
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: is that still from konsole?
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: we are going to manually edit it....
<monkeybritches> Yes, those are options
<trident523> monkeybritches: My router still blocks redundent outbound stuff on random ports... annoying yes.
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: it can be... just don't close the konsole if you do :P
<nosrednaekim> I'll Be right back
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: ok i am a little confused do you want me to use the run command window then?
<earthsound> yay
<earthsound> running  sudo dpkg --configure -a resulted in:
<earthsound> Setting up python-xml (0.8.4-10ubuntu2) ...
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: also thanks for your help and patience this is a little daunting for me.
<trident523> monkeybritches: Anyhow, firestarter should be good for a firewall, but I tend to have a little less worry if my computer starts throwing up (random packets...) I'm usually disconnected from stuff, and anyhow, linux dosen't have that many "phone home" items.
<GoldBug>  " kdesudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<earthsound> how can finish the cleanup from the upgrade process?
<BluesKaj> earthsound, somehow you have a faulty python version.. run this in the konsole . sudo apt-get remove python-xml
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: run it from the run command  (it really doesn't matter, that command will work from either since it doesn't give out any command line output, only pulls up a graphical text editor)
<earthsound> BluesKaj: was that message i got not a good thing?
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: ok kwrite is open
<monkeybritches> Ok, thanks
<GoldBug> and i have a blank config file
<trident523> GoldBug: Probably didn't get sudo rights.
<BluesKaj> no earthsound , it was not , you have a faulty app lication that can't be upgraded to a newer version ...it's better to remove the app and reinstall a fresh new version later
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: totally blank? uhh, then try something from the command line to make sure that really is blank.... "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nosrednaekim> if that is still blank.... then yeah we have some other problems
<Roey> hi
<trident523> !hi | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Roey> which -devel package am I missing here?  http://rafb.net/p/09H1iL62.html
<Roey> aww thanks trident523
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: says no file or directory exists
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i am assuming caps don't matter
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: ah.. but in Linux and UNIX, caps do matter :)
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: good to know
<GoldBug> k still blank file when run in run command
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: wow... um... I've never dealt with this before. (its a new "feature" in hardy to not have a config file and i'm not sure how to generate one)
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: well if you don't know... :'( no chance for me
<GoldBug> i mean i am prety sure i am doing it right
<BluesKaj> earthsound, did you run , sudo apt-get remove python-xml , in the konsole ?
<GoldBug> here lemme connect that box to this channel
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: yeah.. you are probably doing it right... let me google something
<stunatra> Anyone know of a program to convert an m4a audio file to .ogg ?
<nosrednaekim> stunatra: sox probably can and audacity if you install the right plugins
<stunatra> sox?
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: ah! ok! run the following command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from the command line
<nosrednaekim> don't worry about what its asking.. just do the defaults
<GoldBug> ok so i don't wanna use the frame buffer
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: aka just hit no to everything
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: whaever the default is
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: ok i have NO idea what the hell i just did
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: but i think i did it
<nosrednaekim> hah... its ok...
<nosrednaekim> you just generated a slightly-less-blank config file :)
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: run that kwrite command again
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i haven't felt this dum since <insert socially awkard joke here>
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: ...still blank
<nosrednaekim> its ok.... you really SHOULDN"T have to be doing this... so don't worry about it
<bleaked> just a minor problem.. *almost* every time i launch pidgin, the icon in the system tray is twice as large as the other icons..gtk apps used to always play nice in my kde, but this one is a rebel..any suggestions?
<nosrednaekim> are you SURE you are putting in the right location? copy and paste my command....
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<stunatra> What's the plugin to support m4a files in K3b?
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: i did kdesudo
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: lemme try that
<bleaked> stunatra: try installing the libk3b2-extracodecs package
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: of you are on kde4, kdesudo might not work
<GoldBug> i appearently am on kde 3
<stunatra> bleaked, that package is already installed
<GoldBug> nosrednaekim: gimmie a sec and i will see if i can get kopete to let that box in here
<Roey> Hi! which -devel package am I missing here?  http://rafb.net/p/09H1iL62.html
<Jucato> Roey: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 too
<Roey> ok
<Roey> thanks
<bleaked> stunatra: not sure.. do you have the medibuntu repository enabled?  i was reading on a forum post about how ffmpeg might be needed.. other posts say it's not possible, while others say it is, after conversion.. personally i'm not sure, i wouldn't touch a aac file to save my life.
<Dr_willis> the ffmpeg on the medibuntu has extra features enabled - I recall. :)
<stunatra> Yeah, I hate aac
<bleaked> stunatra: run this: GPG: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<stunatra> maybe this is a lesson not to download songs illegally lol
<GoldBug> GRRR
<bleaked> stunatra: then this: sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update
<GoldBug> ok i had kopete in here before and NOW it decided it doesn't wanna play nice
<bleaked> stunatra: then once apt has updated, install ffmpeg
<bleaked> stunatra: that's assuming you're using hardy
<stunatra> Ugh
<stunatra> no
<stunatra> 7.10
<earthsound> BluesKaj: yes, sorry, had to put kids to bed. here's what it gave me:
<earthsound> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9361/
<bleaked> ok, well change the hyperlink entry in the second command to say gutsy.list instead of hardy.list
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: are you putting th quotes in the command?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, what's the purge command again ?
<GoldBug> ok i have konversation connectied to the server now /join should get me intot he channel not?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: apt-get purge packagename
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: yes
<nosrednaekim>  /join kubuntu
<BluesKaj> thx nosrednaekim
<earthsound> -P I think
<nosrednaekim> #kubuntu
<earthsound> BluesKaj: what should I do now that python-xml has been removed?
<BluesKaj> earthsound, it hasn't been removed
<BluesKaj> we have to force it
<earthsound> dpkg -P python-xml will work?
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug: are you putting the quotes in your commands you were entering?
<earthsound> or should I run apt-get?
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg -rf python.xml
<stunatra> so sick of codec bs
<bleaked> stunatra: once you have the mediabuntu repo enabled, it's cake
<Dr_willis> blame the lawyers, and video people who cant decide on a  standard i guess. :)
<earthsound> BluesKaj: did you mean --force instead of -f?
<earthsound> b/c that gives an error
<Dr_willis> I have less codec issues under linux, then i do windows.
<earthsound> dpkg: conflicting actions -f (--field) and -r (--remove)
<GoldBug_> sorry i got dced
 * Dr_willis is reminded of a windows 'automaticially download codec feature' that installed a nasty virus on a friends machine. :) 
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug_: are you putting the quotes in your commands you were entering?
<GoldBug_> no
<nosrednaekim> ok, good :)
<GoldBug_> i may be new but not THAT new^^
<GoldBug_> grr konversation is being belligerant
<nosrednaekim> i'm not sure where to go from here.... how about trying that hardware device manager again? try enabling it in there.
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know much about Bluetooth keyboard/mouse? Mine lose the connection after being idle for a short time. I think I had this problem when I upgraded to 7.10 as well, but I don't remember how I fixed it
<goldbug1> WOOT
<earthsound> BluesKaj: when I try to run sudo dpkg -r python-xml, it says "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove python-xml which isn't installed."
<goldbug1> i made it!!
<BluesKaj> earthsound, sudo apt-get purge python-xml
 * goldbug1 does a happy dance
<goldbug1> ok that command that you wanted em to run was
<earthsound> same thing
<goldbug1> "kdesudo kwrite /ect/X11/xorg.conf"
<goldbug1> correct?
<earthsound> Package python-xml is not installed, so not removed
<goldbug1> (that was copy and pasted from my run command dialog
<BluesKaj> ok earthsound try running adept updater again
<earthsound> should I just manually remove /usr/lib/python2.5/ ?
<earthsound> b/c the directory is still there
<BluesKaj> earthsound wait.
<earthsound> and it's contents, as far as i can tell
<BluesKaj> try sudo apt-get update ...and pray for no errors , then run adept upgrade
<nosrednaekim> goldbug1: thats correct
<goldbug1> nosrednaekim: ok i ran that and i get a blank
<earthsound> the only file in /usr/libe/python2.5/site-packages/oldxml/_xmlplus/dom was:
<earthsound> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12384 2002-09-03 14:40 xmlbuilder.py~
<earthsound> which i assume is why it couldn't delete the directories?
<earthsound> ok, i'll give that a try
<stunatra> ahh that worked ... thanks a lot bleaked
<nosrednaekim> goldbug1: okay then.... go to the hardware device manager, get into admin mode, and try enabling the nvidia driver
<goldbug1> nosrednaekim: how do you get into admin mode?
<earthsound> BluesKaj: didn't get any errors on the update command
<nosrednaekim> goldbug1: did it ask you for your passowrd when it started?
<goldbug1> yea
<earthsound> how should i run the adept upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> ok, then you are in admin
<earthsound> command line or via adept manager UI?
<goldbug1> nosrednaekim: ok
<BluesKaj> ok earthsound we can remove the /usr/lib/python file but it may cause damage to other apps .. i would try sudo apt-get remove python
<BluesKaj> it leaves the directory intact
<earthsound> i thought that files with a ~ at the end were temp files and could be ignored?
<goldbug1> nosrednaekim: ok i will enable it now
<earthsound> ok, i'll try the remove python, then
<nosrednaekim> goldbug1: and you've done this before, right?
<goldbug1> nosrednaekim: hit enable
<earthsound> should i remove python before the adept upgrade?
<BluesKaj> yes
<goldbug1> nosrednaekim: ok it says i am in need of a restart
<nosrednaekim> goldbug1: ok.... just log out and then hit Ctrl+alt+bckspace
<GoldBug_> hmmm
<GoldBug_> my computer is completely dark now..
<nosrednaekim> heh... it should come back...
<earthsound> BluesKaj: are you sure? it wants to remove 267 packages when I do that:
<earthsound> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9368/
<GoldBug_> k it just rebooted..
<nosrednaekim> automatically?
<GoldBug_> i didn't touch it
<nosrednaekim> I think you selected the wrong logout button :P
<GoldBug_> that won't hurt anything will it?
<GoldBug_> and i have 640X 480 desktop now
<BluesKaj> earthsound , ok don't
<earthsound> BluesKaj: i don't think i want to remove all of those :
<BluesKaj> agreed
<BluesKaj> can't hurt to try the upgrade
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug_: ok! so something worked there... log in :)
<earthsound> how did you want me to run the upgrade?
<kinmushi> ok
<kinmushi> <-- gold bug
<earthsound> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> earthsound, try adept
<earthsound> oh, ok
<BluesKaj> if it's possible
<kinmushi> hmm it gave me a resticed drivers error message
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<earthsound> no, it's not coming up as an option
<earthsound> even after clicking "Fetch Update"
<kinmushi> nosrednaekim: and when i try to change the monitor desktop size it caps out at  640x480
<kinmushi> :'(
<nosrednaekim> GoldBug_: open up a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<kinmushi> can you paste in terminal?
<earthsound> lsb_release -rd shows: "Description: Ubuntu 8.04" "Release: 8.04"
<earthsound> that's probably why it won't give me the upgrade option
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get upgrade
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: sure
<earthsound> is there not a list somewhere showing what the cleanup command(s) is at the end of the upgrade process?
<kinmushi> k it is working it's black magic
<kinmushi> how do you paste into terminal?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get clean or autoclean , earthsound
<kinmushi> ctrl v doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: right click, copy, right click, paste
<nosrednaekim> IDK the keybaord shortvuts
<earthsound> when i do sudo apt-get upgrade, it the last line of the response is: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<kinmushi> ahh ok
<kinmushi> well the command finished
<monkeybritches> Shift-Ins
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: run "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<monkeybritches> For future reference :)
<earthsound> BluesKaj: do you have any idea what the repair script is that was mentioned when the upgrade process crashed on me?
<kinmushi> ok i looks like i have settings to play with
<hellhound> can anyone help me with a slow computer running Kubuntu.  I have posted the specifics and my computer information, top, etc but it has gotten no useful replys.  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4615308#post4615308)  The
<earthsound> clean & autoclean erase downloaded archive files, but I'm looking for something that ensures the upgrade process completed :|
<earthsound> I wish I could remember exactly what command it said it was going to run before it crashed/froze the 2nd tiem
<earthsound> *time
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: hopefully some resolution settings
<kinmushi> NOOO the window is too big i can't get the cursor to the settings
 * kinmushi cries
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: press alt and drag
<kinmushi> the torment of tantelous
<stoffer> how do I get KDM to run my system theme?  I've installed new kdm themes into the kdmthememanager but changing them there has no effect.
<nosrednaekim> (drag from anywhere on the app)
<BluesKaj> sorry earthsound , dunno ...I'm out of ideas
<nosrednaekim> stoffer: err, KDM themes...
<earthsound> the message i got was something like"The upgrade aborts now. your system could be unusable. a recover will run now"
<kinmushi> nope those settings also max out at 640x480
<earthsound> let me take a look at the screenshots I took this morning
<stoffer> nosrednaekim, ?
<earthsound> yes, that's the error message, w/ recovery instead of recover
<earthsound> and then it had (dpkg --configure -a)
<nosrednaekim> stoffer: yeah... doesn't work very well.
<earthsound> then asked to report this bug
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: wow... I broke it even worse :)
<earthsound> at the bottom of the error window it shows:
<stoffer> nosrednaekim, ok, well in that case i'm giving up for now, thanks
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: what restricted driver error did it throw at you?
<earthsound> E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error"
<earthsound> well, I downloaded the alternative CD for 8.04 in case I need
<kinmushi> no this is the exact same place i was when i did the enable nvidia driver last time
<hellhound> can anyone help me with a slow computer running Kubuntu.  I have posted the specifics and my computer information, top, etc but it has gotten no useful replys.  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4615308#post4615308)  The
<earthsound> so, i guess i'll burn that real quick and check my grub config and reboot
<earthsound> and cross my fingers
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: ok.... lets try seeing if there is something in that config file NOW....
 * kinmushi is not goign to hold his breath
<nosrednaekim> :)
<kinmushi> "kdesudo kwrite /ect/X11/xorg.conf" that one?
<nosrednaekim> ya
<earthsound> BluesKaj: did you ever take a look at the error I reported & the .log files I attached to that report?
<nosrednaekim> no! /etc
<kinmushi> so just "kdesudo kwrite /X11/xorg.conf"
<monkeybritches> hellhound: Sounds like a problem with the GUI. Have you booted into a console and experienced the same slowness?
<nosrednaekim> no.. haha.... oh wow... lol I should read things better
<kinmushi> AHH
<kinmushi> yea
<earthsound> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/225458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225458 in update-manager "error and crash during Version Upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<kinmushi> have i mentioned that i am dyslexic???
<kinmushi> LOL
<kinmushi> well what do you know a config file with shit in it>,<
<nosrednaekim> haha... ok... this is why I like messing with hardware with my hand ON it :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> pastebin it
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hellhound> monkeybritches: i am trying right now...
 * kinmushi is looking for the pastebin but i do not sprekken de deische
<nosrednaekim> thats odd...
<BluesKaj> yeah earthsound , I see the errors but I don't know how to fix it, other than what we've tried already :(
<GoldBug_> hmm when i past in the link it redirects me
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: http://pastebin.com/
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. that link is broken apparently
<kinmushi> that works
<kinmushi> fun
<kinmushi> http://pastebin.com/d66ab9527
 * kinmushi is in dire need of a smoke >,<
<hellhound> monkeybritches: there is a delay with typing of about a second per letter... i am not as familar with the konsole, so I am not sure what all to test to see if it is really running slow... but on my other kubuntu computer, text is immediate in cosole
 * kinmushi is afk for about 2 minutes while i kill myself 30 seconds at a time
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: i'm lookin around
<nosrednaekim> ok
<earthsound> looking @ term.log, when it says "setting up <package>", does that mean it has installed it? ...or does that come later?
<monkeybritches> hellhound: As someone suggested in your thread, type 'top' to see an updating list of processes to see what's hogging all of your resources
<earthsound> b/c it looks like it has gone through everything except python-xml
<darkwolf> where can I get the lpcj codec?
<earthsound> it got as far as "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic" in term.log before saying:
<monkeybritches> kinmushi: Killing yourself is bad for your health. 10/10 doctors don't recommend it.
<earthsound> Errors were encountered while processing: python-xml
<earthsound> BluesKaj: what should be the last lines I should see in the term.log?
<earthsound> is there a sample of that log file somewhere?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, ?
<nosrednaekim>  /var/log/dpkg.log
<nosrednaekim> maybe
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: I'm sorry, I need to go.... try one last thing.... add these lines to the end of the "Device" section (before the Endsection)
<nosrednaekim> kinmushi: http://pastebin.com/m3f468693
<nosrednaekim> and replace that resolution with whatever your monitor's res is
<kinmushi> well thank you VERY much for all your time and effort
<nosrednaekim> so that it looks like this; http://pastebin.com/m4d3575bb
<nosrednaekim> with a different resolution of course (though 1024x768 would be an improvement
<nosrednaekim> ok.. later
<darkwolf> lpcj anyone? I need it to listen to a realplayer audio clip
<lownoize> somebody knows who feels responsible for the kubuntu mirrors list?
<BluesKaj> darkwolf, VLC
<monkeybritches> darkwolf: Have you tried helix-player?
<hellhound> monkeybritches: top only has been showing top at 1%cpu and 0.1% mem, init at 0% cpu and 0.2% mem  all other entries are zeros also load average is 0.18, 0.57, 0.30
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why knetworkmanager's icon just dissapears from the system tray but keeps on working?
<earthsound> BluesKaj: could sudo apt-get -f install help here?
<BluesKaj> guess it's worth a try :)
<FenixReign> any idea how to mount a cdrom drive when this appears?: mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<earthsound> oh well, nothing was installed. guess it's time to reboot. wish me luck
<earthsound> /quit !reboot
<monkeybritches> That's strange...
<monkeybritches> hellhound: You said you had SuSe installed on that machine before?
<hellhound> monkeybritches: is there some application I can run in konsole so I can test to see if it is actually running slow?
<monkeybritches> hellhound: Also, I remember reading somewhere that using a SATA-Raid is a poor choice.
<hellhound> monkeybritches: yes 10.2 and the speed was fine... but I hated the Distro
<monkeybritches> Let me see if I can dig something up...
<dsmith_> working on my next Linux convert... Kubuntu on Dell Inspirion 6000 yay
<hellhound> monkeybritches: that is strange because both the raid controller, and harddrives were recommended by a few people in the linux-help room and show to be compatible in kubuntu's site
<monkeybritches> That may be so, I'm just trying to qualify my offhand statement to see if it's relevant
<calcmandan> msg ubottu
<calcmandan> what's the name of the bot in here?
<Odd-rationale> ubottu
<Odd-rationale> for now...
<BluesKaj> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<calcmandan> it's not replying to me
<Odd-rationale> hmm. it must not like you...
<calcmandan> i'm getting 505's
<BluesKaj> hmm, who said Isaac Asimov was full of BS :)
<Odd-rationale> becuase it replies to me... :)
<fuzzybyte> why does the kicker keep disappiering once in a while when the auto-hide option is set on?
<Odd-rationale> calcmandan: try "/msg ubottu Hello!"
<fuzzybyte> kde kicker bar
<fuzzybyte> i mean it doesn't come back
<calcmandan> here's the output " :clarke.freenode.net 505 calcmandan :Private messages from unregistered"
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, can you help me with this message?  mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, what's on the media ?
<calcmandan> /server
<FenixReign> downloaded the alternate cd of Kubuntu and burned it.
<FenixReign> sorry gotta go...
<calcmandan> geez 8.04 is sooooooo buggy
<sam_> anyone know what site i should go to that will explain to me what i need to do to find and install my sound drivers
<monkeybritches> hellhound: Check this page out regarding issues with disk performance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487028
<darkwolf> vlc doesn't work
<darkwolf> helixplayer tells me realplayer supports it
<darkwolf> realplayer tells me it needs lpcj
<darkwolf> soooooo does anyone want to tell me where to get/how to install lpcj?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to install Ksquirrel but it isn't working.  The packs they have for Gutsy won't install on Hardy.  I've tried compiling it but it can't find my OpenGL source files.  This is a picture viewer and organizer that I really like.  Any ideas?
<sam_> fahget about it
<monkeybritches> It's a start, at least...
<monkeybritches> helix-player should support it. Does it not now?
<earthsound> BluesKaj: good news. after reboot, everything is working, as far as I can tell :)
<BluesKaj> earthsound, cool ! :)
<earthsound> another quick question, though :D
<Ertain> For some odd reason the Ksquirrel config file can't find my OpenGL files.  Actually it can't find the function "glBegin".  However I'm pretty sure it's in the source files.
<earthsound> i need to add an additional internal IDE HD as slave...can I just edit my GRUB config file and kubuntu will be happy mounting it?
<earthsound> it's just an empty drive
<earthsound> but it'll sit after my current hd0 (the master HD on the IDE channel) and before my kubuntu installation on my SATA drive, which is currently my hd1
<jake> hello
<darkwolf> http://www.npr.org/ramfiles/me/20000207.me.08.ram
<BluesKaj> grub is just for your OS, not the drives
<darkwolf> helix will not play this clip
<earthsound> i.e. change my root (hd1,2) [for linux] to root (hd2,2)
<darkwolf> neither will VLC
<earthsound> that's what i mean...i just need to get grub to see that the location of kubuntu will not be on hd1 anymore, b/c the new slave IDE HD will be hd1 (am I correct here?)
<BluesKaj> earthsound, check in System Menu/Storage Media to see if the drive is listed
<earthsound> it's not plugged in, b/c grub gave me an error when I plugged it in
<BluesKaj> and the drive is empty ?
<earthsound> well, it's formatted to fat32, i think, but there isn't anything on it
<earthsound> it's going to be used with ddrescue to pull data off another hd
<earthsound> when grub kicked in (w/ the slave IDE hd plugged in) it gave a message like it was trying to boot from cd or something...and then crapped out w/ an error 18 (iirc)
<BluesKaj> that's odd that grub would complain about an empty drive
<AetherMike> yay
<darkwolf> so nobody here has ever heard of the lpcj codec?
<monkeybritches> darkwolf: Did you install the linux version of Real Player?
<darkwolf> yes
<darkwolf> RealPlayer 11 Gold
<monkeybritches> I see, but they didn't provide the codec?
<AetherMike> yay
<darkwolf> apparently not
<monkeybritches> How rude of them.
<AetherMike> yay
<darkwolf> rude or not, I need to hear this clip for an article I am writing!
<BluesKaj> most pc's are setup in the bios to look at the cdrom drive first then the HDD or floppy if you have them setup in that sequence
<earthsound> well, i'm going to give it a try...editing my first ubuntu entry in menu.1st from (hd1,2) to (hd2,2), shutdown, plug HD into slave IDE slot, and startup
<hellhound> monkeybritches: heheh ok one slight issue with this post.  they seem to only talk about disk performance.. what about everything else.. I would be fine if archiving, extracting and saving files took a while... but everything... including typiing is delayed.... if I reboot and go to my BIOS or my raid controller software, the system runs fine.
<earthsound> guess I can always press e at grub boot prompt and edit it if it craps out
<BluesKaj> earthsound, make sure the jumpers are correct for master and slave
<the__doctor__> I have an Canon ip1600...anyone know how to get it working in Hardy?
<earthsound> yes, i'm sure they are b/c the bios detects them correctly as master & slave, etc
<BluesKaj> what's that the__doctor__?
<earthsound> printer
<the__doctor__> can't get me printer working
<BluesKaj> ok earthsound , then AFAIK it should be fine
<sebsebseb> there might not be a driver for your Canon
<earthsound> ok...off again :)
<sebsebseb> a lot of hardware makers carn't be bothered to make there hardware work with Linux
<sebsebseb> and  the community carn't  easilley  make there own drivers for such hardware
<BluesKaj> canon is a large printer outfit sebsebseb, there should be a driver
<surplusxmas> My AMD64 8.04 alternate installation fails at "Select and install software". The terminal (Alt + F4) shows "WARNING**: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1", and I am unable to continue the install.
<hellhound> monkeybritches: do you think I might need a new processor.. or possibly two?
<the__doctor__> no linux driver for this model...it's bloody annoying
<the__doctor__> at least not that I can easily find
<sebsebseb> by another  printer or
<hellhound> monkeybritches: my motherboard can support two xeon processors .... I was also curious about the RAM... i ran memtest and it did not find anything... but I am wondering If I have enough
<monkeybritches> hellhound: Something's throttling your performance, but your processor should be fine
<BluesKaj> the__doctor__, have you checked the canon site for drivers in the printer support section ?
<sebsebseb> well if you carn't get the printer working,  you can buy another one or.   dual boot with Windows or  put  Windows in a virutal machine for printing
<sebsebseb> which does sound a bit well  shitty
<monkeybritches> Have you poked around in the BIOS to see if anything's affecting performance?
<the__doctor__> ya...been to Canon site...and not only can I not find the driver...I keep getting this prompt to install bloody adobe flash bla bla
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, I'm sure there's one that will work
<darkwolf> Thanks for the POWER OF COMMUNITY!
<hellhound> monkeybritches: and there is nothing but top that would show what might be causing this problem... could the system be trying to get a response from something and just keep timing out (and when it times out the computer runns at normal speed until it checks again)  because the slow speed ime but it will run normally for a few seconds every so on
<darkwolf> GO ahead, switch to Linux they said. Nothing can stop the Power of Community!
<the__doctor__> perhaps it's ona ccount of I'm hungry...I should eat & re-charge me brain cells
<darkwolf> Nothing except for LPCJ CODEC, which apparently no one has  heard of... either that, or this beloved community doesn't give a diddly damn about a newbie with a dream and an internship!
<monkeybritches> darkwolf: I'm still looking...
<darkwolf> ok thank you
<hellhound> monkeybritches: i am updating it to ubuntu 8.04 right now... everything has been going slow... however it just got to the "getting new packages" step where it is fetching the files... and that is going very fast. at 739 b/s... this was actually faster than the system i am on right now
<neon> what is a good program to use to sync my ipaq pda? thx
<darkwolf> I didn't realize
<monkeybritches> hellhound: Have you tried starting in recovery mode?
<hellhound> monkeybritches: now it is at 11560kb/s
<monkeybritches> darkwolf: As you probably know already, this proprietary format is no longer support but I'm hoping someone out there has a workaround
<hellhound> monkeybritches: yes I have and I get the same issue
<monkeybritches> hellhound: Good to hear, maybe your problem is solved
<hellhound> monkeybritches: no that is just the system downloading the files... but the mouse is still moving very slowly and if I click on the K menu it takes about 2 minutes to open
<BluesKaj> the__doctor__, apparently there's a driver for the ip2200 that will work on the ip1600 : http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010231.asp
<darkwolf> me too :(
<rich1> i have a broadcom 4318 chipset and just upgraded to hardy.  i can't remember everything i did to get the card working.  how can i tell if i'm using ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<lumpycow> hello?
<sebsebseb> yes hello
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lumpycow> so should I ask here how to install downloaded files such as deb files?
<sebsebseb> download them from the package manager
<sebsebseb> and it should install
<sebsebseb> if you downloaded them from the web
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> I guess like Ubuntu you just double click
<sebsebseb> and  it opens a thing for installing them and that
<lumpycow> kde4 as well?
<lumpycow> *in
<sebsebseb> I don't know
<sebsebseb> try
<sebsebseb> ,but
<TeslaTony> KDE4 is a little goofy at times
<sebsebseb> that's just the graphical way
<sebsebseb> you can also do the commmand way
<lumpycow> it asks what to open the executable with...
<sebsebseb> the command way open a termianl and
<sebsebseb> terminal or konsole as I think it's called in kDE
<lumpycow> guess I will have to try that...
<sebsebseb> and  then it's  if I remember correctly well it should go to your home folder by defualt I guess
<sebsebseb> ,but yes you want the folder there so  you can cd to the folder
<lumpycow> does it have to be in a specific system folder... or anywhere...
<sebsebseb> if it's in the home folder by default though then it shoudn't be a porblem
<lumpycow> oh... will try thanks....
<sebsebseb> you just got to make sure the konsole is in the correct folder where your Deb is and then  I think it's just  sudo  hummmmmmm oh yeah KDE isan't it so.  ksudo I think it is rather than just sudo
<sebsebseb> anyway  whatever  you need to do so you get admin and then it should just be dpkg -i  whateveritiscalled.deb
<monkeybritches> darkwolf: It *might* be possible to listen to it with a legacy version of real player, but installing one is dependency-hell
<robotgeek> lumpycow: you should be able to right click and install
<monkeybritches> It might actually be easier to find a way to listen to it in windows and convert it...
<robotgeek> dwidmann: fixed your problems?
<oneeyedelf1> my media keys cause kded to crash, is there anyway I can reset my media key configuration to defaults?
<iamchris> Im trying to add mp3's to my micro-sd card through kubuntu, but when I copy files over, it puts 6 gibberish files in, then tells me they cant be accessed. Is there a way to fix this?
<robotgeek> iamchris: how are you copying the files over?
<iamchris> cut and paste in dolphin
<monkeybritches_> darkwolf : What was that URL again?
<robotgeek> iamchris: what are the permissions of those files?
<gdk> hy all
<robotgeek> hey gdk
<epimeth> no 4.1 package yet?
<epimeth> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Trophyhead> but isn't it still in the beta stage = )
<epimeth> 4.1 ?
<epimeth> I think its alpha
<Trophyhead> hmm good
<epimeth> yea... alpha1
<epimeth> grrr... due late july
<epimeth> I hate these waits
<Trophyhead> I'm still useing (gutsy) had to many problems with my moniter resolution, with the 3d nvidia acellerator package = (
<oneeyedelf1> everytime I hit the calculator button on my keyboard it crashes kded, is there anyways to fix this (I think its because I updated from a previous version of kubuntu)
<Firefishe> I'm using Feisty 7.04 kubuntu.  I'm trying to get a logitech usb headset to work, but the system won't distribute the sound through the headset speakers, although the volume control on the cord works.
<Ashex> Firefishe, in kmix, set the audio control to the headset
<Ashex> also check system settings audio control
<Ashex> may need to restart the applications using sound
<Firefishe> Ashex:  okay...I think I see what's up..thanks.
<Firefishe> Ashex:  Sound still doesn't show up.
<Firefishe> Ashex: That is, no sound through speakers.
<NK> lobello
<navetz> does anyone know how i can install krandtray or how I can get dual screen extended mode working ?
<Ashex> Firefishe, does the device show up?
<Firefishe> Ashex: Yes, it's there, but I still get no sound through the speakers
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Ashex> try that first
<Firefishe> k..1 sec
<Ashex> usb speakers are tricky
<Ashex> I use microsft usb speakers myself, I think I had to reboot to get everything to pick it up
<dsmith_> are the speakers Vista certified?
<Firefishe> k, done
<dsmith_> lol
<Firefishe> Ashex: Still no dice.  Although...let me check something
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> dsmith_, these are from 1998 or so
<Firefishe> Ashex: Under kmix, what output do I use?  speaker or mic?
<Firefishe> I mean, the system recognizes "Logitech USB Headset"
<Firefishe> so I select that instead of my sound chip
<Firefishe> <--laptop btw
<Ashex> yeah
<Ashex> hmm
<Firefishe> Do I select speaker or mic?
<Ashex> I'm trying to remember what I did to switch the priority
<Firefishe> k
<Ashex> I'm working on installing hardy right now so I can't really check
<Firefishe> oh, np
<Firefishe> I appreciate the ideas
<dwidmann> robotgeek: no, but I can't do it right now ..... gotta be up for work in 2 hous, time for me to get back to sleep
<Firefishe> :-)
<Ashex> this is getting silly
<Ashex> I was running the RC of KDE4. it's complete poo right now
<Ashex> was running the beta of KDE3 beforehand and it worked great. now I'm trying to install KDE3, and i'm running into issues
<Firefishe> kde 4 isn't ready for release yet.  And as for Dolphin, it's TUNA! ;)
<Ashex> yeah, pretty much
<Ashex> I was testing the releases, I figured KDE3 was pretty solid so I starting working on KDE4
<Firefishe> I don't understand why kde would want to do something so GNOME-ish
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, looking at the new dolphin (kde 4.1 preview) it has tabs
<maduser> I run kde4 without many problems
<Ashex> testing KDE4, I reported more bugs then I have in the 2 years I've been testing
<hydrogen> kde4++
<maduser> I find it is useable as a desktop
<hydrogen> transparent panel!
<Ashex> kde4--
<hydrogen> transparent everything!
<Ashex> can't rearrange widgets on panel
<hydrogen> non ugly!
<hydrogen> omg MAJOR SHOW STOPPER
<hydrogen> HOLD THE PRESS
<maduser> well the animations are nice......
<maduser> cut down version of compiz animations
<maduser> no cube but there is the desktop grid
<Ashex> the first thing I did when I booted into kde4
<Ashex> was accidently delete the leftmost widget
<Ashex> I had to remove all the widgets in order to put that one back in
<hydrogen> thats an odd thing to do first
<Ashex> the little bubble that comes up around the widgets threw me off
<maduser> the way it treats icons on the desktop is anoying
<maduser> have to go into the desktop folder to delete desktop icons
<lumpycow> no file management...
 * Firefishe will stick with konqueror
<Ketrel_> Aside from kolourpaint, krita, and gimp, what are some other good image editors for Linux?
<hydrogen> maduser: thats already being fixed for 4.1
<maduser> cool
<ere4si> imagemajik
<ere4si> *imagemagick
<Ketrel_> ere4si: isn't imagemagick cli?
<ere4si> Ketrel: nope
<Jucato> (actually it is...)
<Jucato> it may have GUI frontends, but basically it's a command line utility
<Firefishe> Hey Jucato
<Ketrel_> Jucato: that's what I thought
<Jucato> hi Firefishe.. er... missing a letter there?
<Firefishe> you have any experience with usb headsets?
<Jucato> nope
<Firefishe> k...
<Firefishe> missing a letter?
<Firefishe> ?
<ere4si> Firefisher
<Jucato> :)
<Firefishe> oh, I see.  No r on the end.
<Firefishe> just as is
<ere4si> isn't kubuntu cli with gui frontends?
<Ketrel_> kubuntu may be, but KDE isn't
<Ketrel_> ere4si: for you my question is "Aside from kolourpaint, krita, and gimp, what are some other good front ends for image editors for Linux?"
<ere4si> hehe
<Jucato> Ketrel_: there's Pixel, dunno if it's free/open source though. might want to make a search at kde-apps.org and gnome-apps.org
<Ketrel_> Jucato: I'll take a look at that then, also does Photoshop CS 2 work in the Wine in Hardy?
<Jucato> Ketrel_: #winehq
<Jucato> oh, and digikam has a small image editor too
<jeremy__> hey i was wondering if anyone can help me out. I have the two multiple desktop icons in the taskbar but they are both for the same desktop (as it is only set to one). When i go into desktop settings and try add more, the setting doesnt 'stick' and it reverts back to 1. any ideas?
<Jucato> jeremy__: using Compiz?
<jeremy__> yup
<jeremy__> advanced desktop effects
<Jucato> right... #compiz-fusion perhaps
 * Jucato doesn't know personally, so can't really say
<jeremy__> sweet thanks ill give it a try
<Ketrel_> Jucato: I checked there but I'm not sure that Hardy has the latest
<Ketrel_> I also know it was made to work, but I don't remember which version
<Ketrel_> (of wine)
<Jucato> I mean, you'll have to ask there where CS2 works. you can also check what version of wine is available from our repositories (apt-cache policy wine) or use Wine's Ubuntu repository if you want updates
<Firefishe> Ashex: Well, I've tried just about everything I can think of, but nothing wants to make my usb headset's speakers work.
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> are you running gutsy?
<Ashex> try uninstalling pulseaudio
<RyanPrior> Kubuntu with KDE 4 was very easy to install using Wubi. I'm impressed!
<RyanPrior> However, there are like 4 layers of bootloader menus to go through before it will actually boot, which would probably be intimidating to a newbie. Is that a bug?
<Ketrel_> Any easy way to get a graphical grub on hardy?
<ere4si> any ops here?
<ere4si> ubuntu needs some help
<Ashex> so
<Ashex> Firefishe: we're in the same situtation now
<Ashex> I get to figure out how to get usb audio working :p
<Firefishe> Ashex:  Probably going to have to recompile the kernel
<Ashex> Firefishe: nah, I've had it working before
<Firefishe> Ashex: Although, isn't there a way to just compile the module needed?
<Ashex> Firefishe: yes
<Firefishe> Ashex:  How is that done?
<Firefishe> without having to recompile the entire shebang
<Firefishe> brb...rest room break
<Ketrel_> So, I've been reading about bash today, and I really saw that message as "without having to recompile the entire #!"
<jeremy__> hey can anyone tell me how to change the icon of a text file?
<jeremy__> i had to write a text file to get 32bit firefox, and now i want it to have the firefox icon
<jeremy__> but the best i can get is the firefox icon faded onto the text icon
<sebbar> hi, what's a program to take a picture with a webcam?
<leftbas> no idea, i don't use a webcam
<leftbas> supposedly, kopete has that capability now, though
<Ashex> aw screw it
<leftbas> huh?
<Firefishe> back
<Ashex> Firefishe: I had no luck
<Ashex> fortunately, my speakers have a secondary stereo jack i can use
<Ashex> pretty sure I need to disable the onboard sound in bios
<Firefishe> I don't know what's up with mine at all, either
<Ashex> there was a regression somewhere between feisty and gutsy
<Firefishe> Well, I have Feisty, and it still doesn't work ;)
<Firefishe> and I really don't want to have to reboot
<sebbar> cool I took a screenshot of kopete's webcam test
<sebbar> tnx leftbas
<sebbar> oh, too late
<Kirix> how i install kubuntu///?~
<ere4si> !install | Kirix
<ubottu> Kirix: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Kirix> i download on cd and i burn it on there and i put disc in and it says no boot disk enter
<Firefishe> Kirix: Either it's corrupted or it's not the boot cd
<Firefishe> boot cd is the first cd of a series
<ere4si> !md5 | Kirix
<ubottu> Kirix: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kirix> sorry im just pulling your leg
<ere4si> Kirix: you need to burn it slow - haha
<Firefishe> heh
<Firefishe> Ashex: The USB plug isn't even getting any sound.  It still comes out through my laptop speakers.
<Firefishe> no muting
<Firefishe> Ashex: What about the system needing to recognize the usb headset as another sound card?
<Ashex> Firefishe: check dmesg
<Ashex> it should list it in there
<Ashex> Mine did
<Ashex> [   40.021944] input: Microsoft Microsoft Digital Sound System 80 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.1/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.2/input/input4
<Ashex> [   40.031116] input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.00 Device [Microsoft Microsoft Digital Sound System 80] on usb-0000:00:0a.1-2.4
<Firefishe> Ashex: Okay, there are some entries.  What am I looking for?
<navetz> can anyone here help me get dual screen extended mode working
<Firefishe> 'nother netsplit
 * stdin doesn't see a netsplit
<ere4si> haven't seen a netsplit today at all...
<Tired_> what protocol does kubuntu use to share files over the network with other kubuntu computers?
<Tired_> local network
<ere4si> !samba | Tired_
<ubottu> Tired_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<stdin> which ever you tell it to use, samba/nfs/http/ftp/sftp/.....
<Tired_> what is the default one?
<stdin> there is no default, it depends what you setup
<stdin> clients for all are pre-installed, servers aren't
<Tired_> i'm not understanding.  windows uses SMB to send files over the LAN.  what does kubuntu use?
<stdin> samba is smb
<stdin> it can use that or others
<Tired_> is smb the best for that purpose, if it doesn't need to talk to windows?
<stdin> no, the best for linux->linux is generally nfs
<stdin> !nfs
<Tired_> ah, thank you  :)
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<eddieftw> i just use ssh + scp
<stdin> I just sshfs ;)
<stdin> (over fuse)
<Tired_> the other thing i was wondering, do i have to use a gui for package management, or is there a command line way?
<stdin> you can use apt-get or aptitude
<stdin> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stdin> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<eddieftw> adept
<stdin> adept is not a command line tool
<eddieftw> umm re-read the question stdin
<Tired_> guis are great for some tasks, but package management is easier to wrap my head around in the command line paradigm
<stdin> eddieftw: yes, I can read it fine, they were asking if there was a command line tool
<Tired_> will i still be able to use some of the gnome programs, or will i have to install gnome as well as kde?
<stdin> you can use programs from gnome in kde and vice versa
<stdin> just install them with adept/apt-get/aptitude and they'll work
<Tired_> my last experience with linux was quite a while ago...seems things have changed a lot since then
<el1te> kubuntu-8.04-dvd-amd64.iso <<<is that the kde4 remix?
<Tired_> how usable is kde4?  i had read it had problems.
<stdin> the kde4 version is called kubuntu-kde4-8.04...
<el1te> ah ok
<el1te> thanks
<el1te> those are only on cds?
<stdin> el1te: yes, there isn't a dvd for it (not sure why it wasn't built though)
<el1te> yea i like the dvds....who uses only cds these days?
<el1te> maybe slow net connections like cds
<monkeybritches> Stick with KDE3.5 for now
<el1te> why is that
<stdin> it depends on what you need, I use kde4 exclusively except for a couple kde3 apps
<el1te> well it will prob be going on a comp with 15gig hd, xp2600+ (x86) with 512mb mem and a GF2 that only works with video out...no vga
<el1te> think it can do that ok upon boot
<monkeybritches> It should be fine
<Tired_> i'm worried that, if i install kde3.5 now (since i need a fresh install anyways), when I have to install kde4, the upgrade will make it messy....if kde4 will be ready soon, i could just use it now and file bugs, and have a less-messy system
<el1te> i need to upgrade the vcard and memory i know
<stdin> Tired_: kde3 and 4 are kept separate when installed, you'll have the option to login to either
<monkeybritches> I found it easier to install with 3.5, try 4 and not like it (again), and switch back to 3.5 with minimal hassle.
<Tired_> oh
<Tired_> they'll probablly make it really easy to migrate, when the time comes, I assume
<stdin> there will be a migration tool, yeah
<el1te> that kde4 isnt final?
<el1te> is it in RC status still
<monkeybritches> KDE4 is final, but feels unfinished IMO
<el1te> its always felt like that
<el1te> :)
<stdin> 4.1 is when we'll probably move kde3 to universe and kde4 to main
<el1te> did they get rid of arts
<el1te> that used to be my big problem
<Tired_> i hope not.  i like the witty name
<el1te> arts caused so many problems with crashes for me it wasnt even funny
<el1te> and im talking on all distros that had kde
<el1te> seen so many crashes and backtraces
<el1te> i read long time ago with kde4 they were trashing arts
<Tired_> i've been using this live cd for two days now, and i havent seen a crash yet
<Tired_> i'm blown away
<el1te> :) they prob got rid of arts
<stdin> arts is gone, yes
<Tired_> oh, this isnt even the current live cd...its about a year old
<el1te> thats what i wanted to hear
<Tired_> its what i happened to have burned when my drive died
<Tired_> anyways, thank you for the answers.  :)
<el1te> same ehre
<el1te> im dlaoding it right now
<djdarkman> does anybody know what`s the problem when kontact can`t save a todo?
<Jurgentje> does anyone know why the Synaptic doesn't install the Europa version of Eclipse? (are there known bugs in this version?)
<iltechie> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<polysilicon> How to make ksynaptics control my touchpad settings?
<antwort42> the german wiki says installation of eclipse is easy with synaptic but you will usually get older sources
<antwort42> so that might be the reason
<antwort42> just get it from eclipse.org
<polysilicon> antwort42, is eclipse related with ksynaptics?
<antwort42> i don't use ksynaptics... but i'd guess you may get it...
<polysilicon> sorry for confusion, I thought you are replying to my question.
 * polysilicon forgot synaptic is a package manager
<antwort42> just recognized that...
<_dennister> hey, channel...may be offtopic but I'm having a real problem with vios not detecting a pata ide drive here that's been working beautifully in this system for 3.5 years
<_dennister> *bios...all i did was take it out, put it in another lesser system, bios detection gave the name as gobbleygood, and it never did work there, so I put it back in this same dual-core system where it always was, and now it's bios won't recognize it at all
<djdarkman> how can I create and change my kontact resource?
<_dennister> i've tripple-checked that it's on primary ide, only item on that controller, pins are set to master (i've tried them all), (only other drive is sata drive to 3rd ide controller)...i've also checked drive and mobo documentation ...mobo's bios don't give me the 'user-defined' option...
<_dennister> i'm at my wit's end
<_dennister> i mean...i even flashed other mobo's bios, hoping that upgrade would get it to recognize this fairly new drive, but nada...was never able to access any of the data on the drive
<_dennister> but i can't blame the bios on this computer, as it's only 3 years old and the one where the pata drive always worked before
<hellhound> i just upgraded my samba share to hardy heron and the users are also on hardy heron... but for some reason my already work fstab entry is no longer workinga nd when I try to manually mount I am getting connection refused.  the command I use to manually mount is "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=fsdafsda,password=fsafsdaf //192.168.1.100/borgfiles /media/BORGQUEEN
<Jack3> so my kubuntu install has been sitting at configuring hardware 94% for like 30 minutes....
<_dennister> hellhound: apparently hardy is using the cifs part of smbfs now...it's a mess actually
<hellhound> _dennister: so what would the mount command and fstab command be now?
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know how to change the default calculator? I want Qualculate to come up when I punch the button on my keyboard
<_dennister> hellhound: sorry, i have no idea...i'm ready to throw hardy out the window...i'm having many troubles myself
<Fa> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<_dennister> i just mentioned the cifs part of it because I thought it might be a good clue for you in your seeking a solution
<_dennister> pata drive re-installation and bios detection assistance anyone?
<_dennister> and what the heck is ARMD as a drive detection option
<_dennister> ok...perhaps another night or day...later
<Jack3> will my install ever finish? it has been sitting at 94% configuring hardware for 30 minutes now..?
<polysilicon> Is there any laptop specific guide for Kubuntu?
<flaccid> not that i've seen polysilicon. not really much of a difference in terms of the technical. there are guides for specific notebooks on the net people have made and info on the wiki however for specific models
<Jucato> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<polysilicon> flaccid, my only problem is configuring different hardware on my laptop
<polysilicon> after that I know my way into linux
<flaccid> polysilicon: there is no difference in configuration. what hardware specifically you talking about?
<flaccid> hey thanks Jucato too :)
 * flaccid goes to find his asus w1000na on there
<polysilicon> flaccid, my touchpad,firewire,media card reader,headphones
<flaccid> ah i understand now, which make model is it polysilicon?
<polysilicon> flaccid, It is Acer Aspire 5920.
<polysilicon> Intel graphics, intel wireless
<amerigo> ! games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ct529> hi everybody!
<ct529> Lynoure: I am still trying to get the chinese characters working. I followed the recommendations on the wiki and help.ubuntu, but to no avail. Any other usggestion?
<polysilicon> I installed qemu and kqemu, but I cannot find kqemu binary.
<polysilicon> how to run kqemu
<flaccid> polysilicon: sorry lets search on google
<SlimeyPete> kqemu isn't a binary, polysilicon
<polysilicon> ohhh
<SlimeyPete> it's a plugin for qemu which makes it faster
<polysilicon> I thought its a GUI tool for using qemu
<SlimeyPete> nah
<polysilicon> oh
<SlimeyPete> it's confusingly named ;)
<flaccid> polysilicon: please pastebin output of lspci
<polysilicon> so I have to use command line qemu only :(
<SlimeyPete> polysilicon: there's a frontend called "qemu-launcher"
<SlimeyPete> I've not used it myself though
<polysilicon> ok
<polysilicon> flaccid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9421/
<flaccid> ok so mainly intel
<polysilicon> yes
<Lynoure> ct529: sorry, no...
<flaccid> ok now chances are the cardreader is bridged to the pcmcia controller and no driver for it. let me look against my lscpi
<polysilicon> vertical scrolling is the main prblm, can't imagine a laptop w/o touchpad scrolling
<ubuntu> in konservation, how do change timestamp to 12hour?
<polysilicon> ok
<flaccid> oky
<flaccid> vertical scrolling?
<flaccid> like the equiv of a scroll wheel on a mouse?
<polysilicon> yes exactly
<Jack3> bazhang, yay it installed this time :D
<polysilicon> the right edge on laptop
<flaccid> polysilicon: please pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> Jack3: nice! what did you change?
<_dennister> flaccid: pls, can u help me? i'm totally panicking because I may have ruined my 300G pata drive?
<flaccid> _dennister: whats the prob
<_dennister> is it possible to ruin a drive by sticking it into another system and trying to get the bios to detect it?
<flaccid> um i wouldn't think so but i guess its possible
<SlimeyPete> No, unless the other system is broken in a really odd way.
<SlimeyPete> or if the other system has a dodgy PSU which fries the drive
<_dennister> i can't get the bios in the regular system (where it was before) to recognize it now
<SlimeyPete> did you change any jumper settings?
<flaccid> _dennister: check it out in fdisk -l ?
<flaccid> oh pata
<_dennister> i didn't even realize it was a pata drive until today...had it 3 years and always had kubuntu on it
<flaccid> got another computer to test it in with a dif bios?
<polysilicon> flaccid, I was disconnected, Here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/9422/
<_dennister> that's just it...have lots of computers...tried to get it detected on the other comptuer, but it showed up detected with a gobbleygook name...so i blamed that older k7 computer's bios, flashed it, and still the same result...(nada) so i gave up and put it back on my dual-core system, which aslso now can't dtect it
<admiral0> hi
<_dennister> flaccid: if bios won't detect it, neither will any OS, so fdisk won't help
<flaccid> _dennister: yeah i though you said usb but i was drunk
<_dennister> lol
<admiral0> could you please help me... i've got a cups problem
<SlimeyPete> mebbe you zapped the controller or something
<flaccid> _dennister: could be dead
<SlimeyPete> when you were taking it out
<flaccid> polysilicon: please do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then re pastebin xorg.conf
<admiral0> i'll wait my turn ;)
<_dennister> it was fine (the drive) yesterday
<_dennister> and the controller, too
<flaccid> every zapped device is fine the day before it happened :)
<admiral0> so... i can't get my printer work with kubuntu
<_dennister> this htpc i'm on now is the newest one i've got, dual-core, sli...the other sata drive is still working (3rd master ide) or else I wouldn't be typing to you on this pc)
<admiral0> ...
<flaccid> _dennister: well it appears dead from your testing :(
<flaccid> unless its jumpers
<_dennister> question: when i had it on the older computer, i may have tried the lba option...to get it detected...now i'm reading in mobo manual that it should work in lba .."if the device was not previously formatted with LBA mode disabled"
<polysilicon> flaccid, here is my new xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/9426/
<_dennister> i may have tried to get it detected by disabling the lba mode to auto...but I never did format the drive itself with any software because i wanted to keep the data
<_dennister> i guess i didn't truly understand lba  :(
<SlimeyPete> _dennister: shouldn't render it undetectable either way
<flaccid> ta
<_dennister> yeah, really...never had a problem with a drive being undetectable :(
<flaccid> polysilicon: ok now please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SlimeyPete> I've had plenty, but have rarely managed to track down the cause
<SlimeyPete> occasionally they just seem to fix themselves after a while but usually it's time for a new drive.
<_dennister> how does pata drive differ from other ide drives, anway?
<_dennister> can't aford another 300 gigger right now, and all my contacts are on this drive...that's why i'm panicking...gotta get those contacts off of it
<polysilicon> flaccid, here is my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/9427/
<_dennister> i'm going to try something here...will require me to power down...may not be back online for awhile, whether it works or not
<_dennister> cya
<flaccid> thanks polysilicon
<flaccid> polysilicon: replace xorg.conf with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9428/ and the restart X
<polysilicon> ok
<admiral0> hm... hi... i can't get my printer working...
<admiral0> the errror is -> "Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4f9_1a8_BROJ6F640522_if0_printer_noserial": Permission denied"
<admiral0> any idea?
<admiral0> anybody?
<fulat2k> hi folks, kub 8.04 suddenly stopped detecting and auto mounting usb thumb drives.  i can see it being detected via dmesg.  any ideas?
<cpk1> fulat2k: kde 3.5 or 4.0?
<fulat2k> cpk1: 3.5
<fulat2k> cpk1: upgraded from feisty.  which used to work fine
<cpk1> fulat2k: hrmm, well does dmesg at least tell you what logical name the usb drive has?
<fulat2k> cpk1: logical name being?  fwiw, i can manually mount the usb drive.
<cpk1> fulat2k: oh ok, well then I dunno what to say, I only have ever had it automount cd's for me
<fulat2k> cpk1: it's ok :P
<cpk1> fulat2k: I guess I am just a bit old fashioned
<admiral0> cpk1: can you hel please?
<admiral0> i've got a problem with cups
<admiral0> *help
<cpk1> admiral0: you try doing whatever it was you were as sudo?
<admiral0> cpk1: what do you mean?
<anne> When IWhen I click windows titlebars with my left mouse button, they maximise. Why is this? click windows titlebars with my left mouse button, they maximise. Why is this?
<anne> Erk, sorry
<azzco> Alt+F2 doesn't bring me the run command promt anymore, I could assign a new shortcut but I'm a bit curious why it stopped working, any ideas?
<anne> azzco: I think there's a process supposed to be running for it to work. Can't remember what it's called, though
<cpk1> admiral0: what are you doing when you get that error?
<azzco> anne, how come I can do it with different combinations that are assigned then?
<admiral0> cpk1: i'm trying to print a test page from from cups WebUI
<anne> azzco: Ah, in that case it's probably something else.
<admiral0> cpk1: the error is "Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4f9_1a8_BROJ6F640522_if0_printer_noserial": Permission denied"
<azzco> Weird! I can get Alt+R to work, and also Win+F2, but not Alt+F2 =s
<antonio__> ima koga
<admiral0> cpk1: :(
<antonio__> can someone help me about kopete?
<azzco> antonio__: What's the problem?
<admiral0> cpk1: i already googled... nothing relevant found...
<sigma_1234> how do i use oxygen window decorations in kde3?
<azzco> sigma_1234: I don't think you do.. domino can look very much like oxygen though
<sigma_1234> where do i get it from?
<ngirard> Hi all
<ngirard> Since yesterday I can't open an X session to a Kubuntu Hardy box any more
<ngirard> /var/log/messages doesn't tell me anything
<ngirard> /var/log/kdm.log just reports keaboard-related stuff which doesn't seem to be related to this problem
<Quetzlcoatl> xorg log maybe will help you to figure out what happend
<ngirard> Well, actually I mean that Xorg and kdm are running, but trying to login via kdm doesn't work
<ngirard> Quetzlcoatl: No, I had a look but that log is ok, xorg is working anyway, sorry for the misunderstanding
<Quetzlcoatl> aaa...ok
<ngirard> I'm about to type the possibly related contents of the kdm.log file... from another machine
<ngirard> Here you are:
<ngirard> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
<ngirard> > Error:            No Symbols named "oss" in the include file "us"
<ngirard> >                   Exiting
<ngirard> >                   Abandoning symbols file "default"
<ngirard> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<ngirard> expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc
<ngirard> expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc
<ngirard> expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc
<Eirikeb> Noen av folka her som er russ i Oslo?
<Eirikeb> sorry, wrong chat : (
<ngirard> These are the only warnings/errors I could find in my logs, however I'm pretty sure they're unrelated to my problem
<ct529> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<ngirard> any idea ?
<tomasz> are here any Polishman
<tomasz> I write from Poland
<Mekzholan> My Firefox 3 Beta 5 under 8.04 doesn't allow me anymore to select what propgram to use for a file/mime type. E.g. I can't open PDFs any more :( Is there a solution known?
<nonewmsgs> is there a program or an option to use id3/4 tags when burning an audio cd instead of the file name?
<Lynoure> nonewmsgs: I don't know of one, but I'd expect it to be a reasonably easy to make a script that does that.
<nonewmsgs> how would you use a script for adjusting how a program sees a filename?
<Lynoure> I'd make a script that makes hardlinks with the naming based on the tags
<Lynoure> then burn those. :)
<nonewmsgs> ahhhh
<nonewmsgs> neat idea
<Lynoure> :)
<Pennycook> nonewmsgs: When I select to burn an Audio CD in K3B, it auto-generates the artist and title from the tags.
<Pennycook> What program are you using to burn your CDs?
<gurpreet> hi
<gurpreet> how can i make kde remember file associations?
<nonewmsgs> pennycook i have tried numerous including k3b
<nonewmsgs> k3b changes it once i select the mp3 but not until then.  the problem is i am using my ipod's disk image and it uses an unique naming convention.  like dvtt.mp3 is janis joplin
<nonewmsgs> now once i add dvtt.mp3 at the bottom area where it will burn is fine
<Pennycook> Oh, I see. It's a bit of a cheat, but you can drag directly from Amarok into K3B
<nonewmsgs> pennycook that's ideal
<a_c_1> am i barking up the wrong tree, or is it possable to get Nvidia+Xinerama+Compiz working?
<a_c_1> now and then i read about Xinerama not being compatable with the composite extension... anyone got any ideas?
<ErkiDerLoony> Hi! I have okular installed on my KDE 3 desktop.
<ErkiDerLoony> Can I change the look of okular in some way?
<ErkiDerLoony> systemsettings changes the KDE3 look.
<Pennycook> ErkiDerLoony: Your KDE4 applications will use the KDE4 system settings. If you've got KDE4 installed, you should be able to launch its system settings module and change it there (or start a new KDE4 session and change it there).
<Pennycook> Unfortunately even if you select say, Plastik and Plastique, they're not a perfect match. But it's the best you can do.
<ErkiDerLoony> But I do not have KDE4 installed. I use okular with KDE3.
<cra5hhandl3r> my kde su interface doesnt remember my root password eventhough i tick the 'remember the password' box.is that normal?
<gurpreet> how can i make kde remember file associations?
<Walzmyn> gurpreet, you still here?
<gurpreet> yes
<Walzmyn> right click on a file and choose "open with" there's a check box on that dialog to remember the application
<gurpreet> no, i did this, but kde still don't remember the chosen app
<Walzmyn> hmm
<gurpreet> e.g. it opens the .VOB everytime in kaffiene, even thought i set it to VLC and checked 'remember' box several times
<alberto> hi
<alberto> i´ve installed kubuntu 8.04 on my computer
<Walzmyn> gurpreet, under system settings there's an app to set those settings, you might give it a try
<alberto> and all seems to work
<gurpreet> Walzmyn, ok, trying it
<alberto> but y cant use more than one desktop
<Walzmyn> system settings >> default applicatoins >> file associations
<gurpreet> Walzmyn, did you mean 'File Association' settings in kcontrol?
<gurpreet> kcontrol->kde components->file associations?
<Walzmyn> gurpreet, what version of kubuntu are yo uusing?
<gurpreet> gutsy
<gurpreet> kde version 3.5
<Walzmyn> hmm, i'm on hardy - they've replaced kcontrol with system settings. But it should be the same thing
<Walzmyn> alberto, whatta ya mean can't use more than one desktop?
<gurpreet> oh, still trying
<alberto> with compiz
<Walzmyn> oh, compiz is a pain
<alberto> y select more than one desktop and click ok
<alberto> then only one is selected
<alberto> xD
<alberto> sorry but my english is not veryt good
<Walzmyn> it's ok
<gurpreet> Walzmyn, no, i changed file association for .avi files from kaffeine to vlc, but kde don't respect that
<Walzmyn> Make sure you've got more than one VIEWPORT they name their desktops differently
<alberto> all the effcts work but the cube dont cause only one destop is active
<Walzmyn> I think (not sure) what they call desktops is differnt than what we think of in KDE
<Walzmyn> gurpreet, i don't know then, i've never had any trouble changing that
<gurpreet> Walzmyn, didn't u tried kde 3.5 ever?
<Walzmyn> gurpreet, i'm on it now, but some of the packages are updated between gusty and hardy
<Walzmyn> gurpreet, ok, I do still have kcontrol and the file association app it opens is the same one that system settings opens
<Walzmyn> that is the place to change those settings, I think you've got swomething else goofed up if it's not changing the settings
<gurpreet> Walzmyn, one last thing, do u know where does kde stores its settings? i wanna try to change the setting in file itself
<Walzmyn> /home/usr/.kde
<Walzmyn> there's a few dozen folders in there for all your different kde apps, you'll just have to hunt down the right one
<gurpreet> Walzmyn, yes, i can see very many folders
<Walzmyn> aight, i'm going to get some breakfast. Ya'll have a good day
<gurpreet> Walzmyn, thanks friend
<Walzmyn> no problem, hope ya get it figured out
<gurpreet> Walzmyn, yes :)
<saej> i have just installed hardy heron... first time ive had linux on this computer.... previously everything has just worked straight away...
<saej> (on my main computer)
<saej> but my sound doesnt work, compiz doesnt work... and im not sure wat i need for mp4's to play....
<Walzmyn> saej, if you're having trouble, i'd not use compiz until I get everything else set up
<Walzmyn> as for mp3/4s you need to set up the mediubuntu repository
<saej> yes ive set that up
<saej> wat packages do i need?
<Walzmyn> emm, gimme a sec
<saej> thanks so much
<BonesolTeraDyne> Medibuntu? I didn't have to set them up.
<BonesolTeraDyne> Just use 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras' That should install all the codecs
<Walzmyn> thanks BonesolTeraDyne I was trying to find that package name
<BonesolTeraDyne> As for sound, well, you're not the only one. Hold on, there's a link on ubuntuforums.org that might help
<saej> thanks :)
<Walzmyn> I thought the mp3 stuff was in medibunutu? I'd set that repo up each time before installing the restricted package
<BonesolTeraDyne> Walzmyn: Nope. I haven't had to set up that repo for a while.
<Walzmyn> BonesolTeraDyne, ah, well, I think I wanted google earth before I wanted mp3 support
<BonesolTeraDyne> Grr... I can't find that link.
<BonesolTeraDyne> It's not in the Known Bugs topic, either.
<BonesolTeraDyne> saej: What sound card do you have? I might be able to narrow my search.
<saej_> soz dc...
<saej_> any ideas about "no sound" or should i just google google google
<BonesolTeraDyne> looks like you may have to google it, or search on UbuntuForums.org
<saej_> k k cool. thanks
<waterpie> hi all
<waterpie> every time I login, a kio_thumbnail starts using /tmp/ksocket-username that grows to 80+ cpu and 80+ mem usage, and i have to kill -9 it. anyone knows where this is stored, so as to stop it? or what exactly does it do, as it refs /tmp/ and not a specific ie .jpg ?
<waterpie> anyone knows where "work", ie a kio_thumbnail, is stored for later automatic use? it is not in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Dr_willis> why would a file be saved in Autostart?
<Dr_willis> I would guess some where in .kde or .share
<mobile> what up
<kovan> hi, I upgraded to hardy, and I'm experiencing kind of a lag when konsole scrolls. It's pretty annoying. What could it be?
<Dr_willis> Goofing off - drinking some coffee. :)
<kovan> seems like my video card driver is not working as well as it should
<Dr_willis> heard of a lot of people with silmiler issues
<Dr_willis> joy - watching people rant, then leave in #ubuntu, wonder why they bother.
<Dr_willis> If windows gives them trouble do they just give up on windows also? What then?
<waterpie> Dr_willis: i am just guessing. kio_thumbnail starts out of nowhere, and grows to 90+ cpu and mem, and i have to kill it. it is very annoying
<Dr_willis> waterpie,  not seen that issue. Sorry - the forums may have som eothers with similer problems
<waterpie> Dr_willis: ok, maybe anyone knows how to see what exactly kio_thumbnail is doing? it just says "kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] /tmp/ksocket-username kla"
<uga> anybody knows if there's a list of packages available in the live CD?
<uga> RurouniJones: remember the pptp thing? kubuntu networkmanager packs are broken, it won't work
<Dr_willis> you mean a list of whats included in the install? or a list of .deb files you can copy from the cd?
<uga> yes
<uga> I need to install kubuntu on a friend's box, and I'll need extra packages to make vpn work
<uga> else there'll be no networking at all
<uga> so I'd like to make sure I copy the missing ones
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Dr_willis> Theres that apt-cd command that can download packages beforhand.
<uga> RurouniJones: kvpnc seems the solution, although it requires root privileges
<uga> Dr_willis: they have no networking
<uga> until the vpn is up
<uga> and the vpn tools included in kubuntu are broken
<Dr_willis> uga,  you do it any other ubuntu box. and make a cd for them to get the packages from
<Dr_willis> then they install. and install the stuff from the apt-cd cd that you created beforhand
<ActionParsnip> uga: cant you apt-get them as you have www aceess (which you are vpn-ing over)
<uga> Dr_willis: apt-cdrom do you mean?
<Dr_willis> !info apt-cdrom
<ubottu> Package apt-cdrom does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find apt-cdrom
<ubottu> File apt-cdrom found in sh:, apt-file:, not, found
<Dr_willis> No idea what its called exactly - i dont use it
<uga> Commands:
<uga>    add - Add a CDROM
<uga>    ident - Report the identity of a CDROM
<uga> and no apt-cd command
<uga> ActionParsnip: that's the point. I want to apt-get the packages for them, but I need to know what extra packages to download
<uga> I don't know what the live CD contains
<uga> is kvpnc included?
<uga> that's the question
<uga> I don't have the live CD with me
<ActionParsnip> uga: surely if you have a www connection you can just apt-get it, you could apt-get it where there is a connection then burn you apt-cache folder ;)
<uga> ActionParsnip: you aren't getting it... my apt cache is like 1000 packages
<uga> which of them should I burn and carry with me
<uga> and those that I have previously deleted?
<ActionParsnip> how much space do they occupy?
<uga> half a DVD =)
<uga> ActionParsnip: and some of the dependancies may not be there
<ActionParsnip> then burn a full dvd :)
<uga> ActionParsnip: [14:21] <uga> ActionParsnip: and some of the dependancies may not be there
<uga> I have loads of packs installed in the past and removed the cache later
<uga> they may not have them
<uga> I just need to make sure I have it all before I drive half an hour by car for nothing
<ActionParsnip> aaah if its driving its different
<ActionParsnip> i believe there is an option to download the stuff but not in stall
<uga> yes, it'd be much worse if I had to walk =)
<ActionParsnip> id check man apt-get
<uga> I just need a list of packages included in the live CD. I thought it'd be simple  =)
<ActionParsnip> can someone provide a pastebin of  /casper/filesystem.manifest for uga
<uga> ActionParsnip: just found it
<ActionParsnip> cool
<uga> arf. stupid konqui
<uga> it opened with kwrite and closed the url
<uga> so I don't have the url to paste
<Dr_willis> aptoncd - Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT
<uga> ActionParsnip: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ <--- check the manifest file
<uga> Dr_willis: ah nice, thanks
<uga> !
<ActionParsnip> looks like a result
<cra5hhandl3r> my kde su interface doesnt remember my root password eventhough i tick the 'remember the password' box.is that normal?
<Dr_willis> ive never noticed a rember root password checkbox...
<uga> yes, it doesn't sound like a very good idea =)
<uga> cra5hhandl3r: if you don't want to be asked for password, just edit the sudoers config
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i just install the kubuntu on vmware server
<ubuntu> what do you think about this?
<ubuntu> kubuntu is good on a server
<ubuntu> ?
<uga> ubuntu: 1) (k)ubuntu is a desktop distribution 2) vmware-server isn't something I'd call as "running on a server"
<ubuntu> aha i see
<ubuntu> thanx
<the__doctor__> I'm trying to complete a ./buildset & I keep getting "Checking for convert...  no." Any ideas on how to fix?
<ubuntu> what can you tell me perfect linux on the server?
<al3x4ndr3> is there any hardy repositorie to upgrade eclipse??
<ubuntu> can you?
<RurouniJones> ubuntu. What do you mean by "Server"
<RurouniJones> Do you mean a dedicated pieceof hardware that will run server applications with no graphical user interface?
<RurouniJones> and will probably never be access directly but via SSH
<RurouniJones> and willrun things like webservers, mail servers and the like
<ubuntu> aha
<ubuntu> ya ya
<RurouniJones> RedHat and SuSE tend to be the most well-known "Server" distributions
<ubuntu> i see
<ubuntu> right
<ubuntu> thanx
<RurouniJones> Others might have other suggestions (I think Debian has a server orientated installl dc
<ubuntu> I have already heard about debian. I will try it
<ubuntu> thanx
<RurouniJones> There is also an Ubuntu server focused distro as well
<ubuntu> I catch that
<ubuntu> ok i must go to eat. see you later maybe
<RurouniJones> But if you are going to stick in inside a VM look at ubuntu jeOs
<ubuntu> bye bye
<RurouniJones> Bye.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thanx
<Crashed> Hey guys
<Crashed> I'm worried about memory consumption
<Crashed> And I found out I have 11 of these: 4831 	 root 	 154112 kB 	 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Crashed> Why are there so many?
<RurouniJones> each one can handle one connection
<RurouniJones> Are you using the webserver on your machine?
<Crashed> So it's configured to have 11 open?
<Crashed> Yes.
<Crashed> Would it be dangerous to configure it to say, 4?
<RurouniJones> Yes, basically it can handle 11 users concurrently.
<RurouniJones> Depends on the load your website handles
<Crashed> Ah okay. What's the name of this option?
<Crashed> It's not much
<RurouniJones> it is in httpd.conf (or apache2.conf)
<Crashed> Yeah, but what's the name of the option?
<RurouniJones> Can't remember.  The commends are explanatory
<Crashed> Okay thanks RurouniJones.
<RurouniJones> Have a browse through. Might be something like connection pool
<acer4920> hello
<acer4920> ı ama halil
<acer4920> ı am halil
<RurouniJones> Ok, what is the problem.
<Crashed> What if 12 people were to try to connect?
<Crashed> Would it wait for an open connection?
<RurouniJones> Yep. but when you consider an average page fetch lasts maybe a 10th of a second it isn't a long wait :)
<Crashed> :]
<RurouniJones> I can't say because I don't know the volume you handle but 11 does sound OTT. 3/4 sounds ok
<RurouniJones> But also rememeber that linux reports memory usage differently to windows
<RurouniJones> Which confuses the hell out of some people when they switch
<Dr_willis> supports memory 'better' then windows :)
<RurouniJones> Actually, I was wrong, it reports the same but it manages it differently :)
<acer4920> tanks kubuntu
<Crashed> Hm.
<Crashed> Would it be dangerous to drop the apache processes rather than just configuring the connection pool?
<RurouniJones> The apache config allows pache to start processes as needed
<RurouniJones> So if you kill them it can just re-create them
<Crashed> It'll re-create them if needed?
<RurouniJones> that is why you need to edit the config file to restrict the number of processes
<RurouniJones> if the load is heavy etc.
<Crashed> Thanks a lot RurouniJones
<RurouniJones> as in; Usually 1 is enough then you get dugg, slashdotted and Farked in one day
<RurouniJones> It will quickly ramp up the number of processes to try and handle it
<Crashed> Heh
<RurouniJones> acer4920: What is your question
<RurouniJones> acer4920: If English isn't your first language what is? There are channels for different languages
<Crashed> RurouniJones: you say linux reports memory differently?
<RurouniJones> it manages it differently.
<Crashed> Manages, ah.
<RurouniJones> I.e.
<RurouniJones> Program needs 10 MB of memory for 5 seconds
<RurouniJones> in windows it will allocate the memory then yank it back to the unallocated memory as soon as the process is done with it
<RurouniJones> in linux it will allocate the memory but won't yank it back until it is needed by something else. This means the process can then use the memory for another task when needed
<Crashed> cool
<RurouniJones> in windows that process would have to ask for the memory again
<Crashed> Truthfully I wouldn't mind asking for memory again.
<Crashed> My host is slicehost, I've got 512MB RAM. No more no less.
<RurouniJones> linux is like a hippie "cool dude, use as needed, I'll ask for it back when I need it"
<RurouniJones> Windows is the OCD frothing accountant who must control everything...EVERYTING! ALL MINE
<RurouniJones> Therefore in lnux memory usage appears higher because lots of processes have bits of memoy the kernel hasn't yanked back yet
<RurouniJones> and people are trained in windows to think unused RAM is good RAM
<Gast867> hi zusammen
<RurouniJones> Deutch?
<Gast867> ja
<RurouniJones> !de | Gast867
<ubottu> Gast867: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Gast867> tnx
<RurouniJones> wiedersehn....I think ;)
<acer4920> rurıuniJones: hello
<acer4920> RurouniJones: hello
<RurouniJones> acer4920: What is the problem
<acer4920> kubuntu 8.04 java?
<acer4920> not java game
<RurouniJones> you need to install sun-java
<RurouniJones> !java | acer4920
<ubottu> acer4920: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<RurouniJones> Whooha. God bless the bot
<RurouniJones> acer4920: Are you English?
<acer4920> no english
<acer4920> ı am from turkey
<acer4920> I am forum turkey
<RurouniJones> ok, erm.
<acer4920> RurouniJones: tanks
<RurouniJones> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<RurouniJones> what languages to you speak?
<RurouniJones> oh sweet
<RurouniJones> acer4920: Join #ubuntu.tr
<RurouniJones> That is a turkish speaking channel.
<acer4920> how #ubuntu.tr input
<RurouniJones> /join #ubuntu.tr
<acer4920> RurouniJones: tanks
<aaroncampbell> I've upgraded to Hardy, and I run Compiz Fusion.  Most things work ok, but things that are supposed to load into the system bar often don't when I boot up (Adept Notifier, Amarok, etc), instead they load the mini icons in little tiny disconnected windows
<aaroncampbell> However, some load in there fine
<Mekzholan> Hm, I coudn't get help a few hours ago, perhaps I've got more luck this time :)
<Mekzholan> my Firefox 3 Beta 5 under Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't allow me anymore to select what propgram to use for a file/mime type. E.g. I can't open PDFs any more :( Is there a solution for this problem known?
<Mekzholan> edit > prefs > applications doesn't work, it looks like it is disabled...
<RurouniJones> Mekzholan: A workaround could be to download the PDF handler extension
<RurouniJones> It is an extension which overrides the default PDF handling of firefox
<RurouniJones> and give syou more options etc. Apart from that I can't help you
<RurouniJones> http://www.pdfdownload.org/
<Mekzholan> RurouniJones: I haven't .DOC files or similar yet (thankfully they aren't that common on the net), but I fear the same problem will happen.
<Mekzholan> so, a disabled the application-dialog (I guess the culprit is kubunutu...) is the real problem that should be fixed...
<RurouniJones> sounds like a firefox bug
<RurouniJones> Don't forget tat the Firefox3 that ships with Heron is a Beta
<RurouniJones> I never fid figure out why they thought that was a good idea.
<Mekzholan> PDFs should be treatet like any other file type that gets opened in an external programm (one of the first things I allways do it to delete any PDF-plugins... I can't stand an embedded PDF... neither here under Kubuntu nor at work under Windos)
<RurouniJones> Mekzholan: this PDF plugin stops PDFs form being embedded
<RurouniJones> It is actually a nifty little program. I would have a look at it and see what options it gives you before dismissing it.
<adz21c> Mekzholan: u might wanna look at file associations, it has an option to stop anything being embedded
<Mekzholan> RurouniJones: I try to use as little plugins as possible :) (half of the few I'm using stopped working after the FF2->3 switch I was force fed by kubuntu...)
<aaroncampbell> Mekzholan: you don't have to be force-fed it...
<aaroncampbell> Mekzholan: There is a firefox-2 package in the repos
<Mekzholan> so I don't want a plugin to solve a bug that occures by using the standard bahaviour
<aaroncampbell> And you can actually have 2 and 3 installed at the same time, but you can't use them at the same time
<Mekzholan> aaroncampbell: yes, I think so... But so far I think it's a nice experiance trying FF3 :)
<Mekzholan> and I can live with the current bugs
<Mekzholan> although I try to fix them if possible, of course ;)
<Mekzholan> adz21c: what dialog do you mean?
<adz21c> Mekzholan: i think  might have miss understood, your talking about firefox right? i wasn't lol
<Mekzholan> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Anwendungen (what translates to "edit > prefs > applications" I guess)
<Mekzholan> adz21c: ah, ok. Were you talking about the Kubuntu settings?
<adz21c> Mekzholan: yes, under file associations u can select groups and tell them not to embed so they dont embed pdfsa and images in konqueror
<Mekzholan> adz21c: ok, there it is already set to openen it in an external application (in acroread)
<Mekzholan> but clicking on a link to a pdf I get the error message:
<Mekzholan>  /tmp/i1-Gitzo-System-1.pdf konnte nicht geöffnet werden, weil die damit verknüpfte Hilfsanwendung nicht existiert. Ändern Sie die Verknüpfung in Ihren Einstellungen.
<Mekzholan> That translates roughly to:
<the__doctor__> trying to install icon theme, but when I try to complete the ./buildset I get Checking for convert....no convert found in path.  how can I fix?
<Mekzholan> ...pdf couldn't be opened, as the linked/related (helping) application doesn't exist. Change your linked application in the settings
<adz21c> Mekzholan: weird, i dunno
 * Mekzholan hopes that FF3 final will be released soon and that it fixes all the strange behaviour... :)
<adz21c> :)
<SilentDis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mith_> hi! how can i connect to a windows vpn, and control it from kubuntu?
<ercan_> Hi. I've done a fresh install of hardy. But I've got no sound working afterwards. Sound card is recognised. sound levels seem fine in settings but no sound.
<ercan_> Any ideas?
<mith_> can anybody help me how to remote a windows desktop from kubuntu?
<ushaba> i'm back with wireless queries
<trappist> mith_: sudo apt-get install rdesktop; rdesktop <ip address or hostname>
<ushaba> i'm running an up-to-date hardy installation of kubuntu
<ushaba> trying to get wireless working from the command line, since kde tools seem utterly useless
<trappist> !sound | ercan_
<ubottu> ercan_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ushaba> already uninstalled networkmanager, which made wireless drop every five minutes
<ushaba> anyone know their way around uDev and iwconfig?
<mith_> trappist: it doesn't seem to be work
<mith_> trappist: it shows: "Autoselected keyboard map hu"...it's okay because i'm from hungary, but it doesn't do any more
<trappist> mith_: if you just say rdesktop <ip address or hostname> what do you get
<mith_> trappist: "Autoselected keyboard map hu"
<SilentDis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mith_> trappist: and that's all
<trappist> mith_: you are replacing <ip address or hostname> with an actual ip address or hostname, and dropping the <>, right?
<mith_> trappist: of course, i given the ip waht i need
<trappist> mith_: have you checked the windows box for firewall settings, if remote desktop is enabled, can you ping it, etc.?
<mith_> trappist: i've ping it, and i could connect to it from an other computer which runs winXP...but i need to connect from kubuntu...
<icewaterman> how can i setup which locales to build?
<mith_> trappist: i've tried to connect from krdc, with rdp protokol, but it can't connect too...
<Angelus> guys
<Angelus> is the new kubuntu LTS or no?! :/
<trappist> mith_: I've never had any problems with rdesktop... with no error message, I'm out of guesses where to look next
<trappist> Angelus: the way I heard it, no
<Angelus> well
<Angelus> on the ubuntu shop the cds are marked as LTS :S
<Angelus> and btw, when are the dvd's coming out for sale? :/
<trappist> Angelus: maybe they changed it so it's lts, and did the separate kde4 "remix" version that's not lts
<Angelus> i want to buy the dvd version :(
<ligemeget> Hi all - it seems that my iPod gets detected correctly when I'm running Ubuntu/GNOME, but it strangely does not get detected in Ubuntu/KDE...
<ligemeget> Is libgtkpod superior to the KDE-thing?
<ushaba> asking again about help getting commandline wireless to work
<ushaba> looks like no driver is being loaded at present
<ushaba> it's a realtek chip which used to work natively until today
<kkathman> ligemeget: I have no problems with my iPod in Kubuntu (=ubuntu/KDE)
<ligemeget> I'm using a 5. generation iPod I think...
<ligemeget> This one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ipod_5th_Generation_white_rotated.png
<flea> hello, is there a pkg or plugin to k3b to allow mp3 decoding?
<flea> nm ty
<trappist> flea: try libk3b2-mp3 or libk3b2-extracodecs
<flea> ty trappist
<draik> I upgraded to version 8.04
<draik> How do I fix the huge dots for the login password?
<ushaba>  checking again, anyone able to help get wirelesss working?
<ushaba> it used to work, no longer does
<trappist> ushaba: I just put my wep key and everything in /etc/network/interfaces, and it all works, but if you're having driver issues that's probably not gonna fix it
<trappist> ushaba: do you have the restricted drivers package installed?
<ushaba> hold on, let me double-check
<ushaba> this actually might be an atheros card
<ushaba> at this point i've uninstalled networkmanager
<ushaba> which worked for that session, but now i think getting rid of kwifi and knetwork whatever should also help
<ushaba> i've got the restricted kernel modules, yes
<trappist> if you say ifconfig, do you have a device associated with the card?
<trappist> ath0, or wifi0, or eth1, or whatever
<ushaba> the device is wlan0
<ushaba> that's fine
<ushaba> but there's no driver listed
<trappist> it doesn't have an ip address?
<trappist> if the device is listed in ifconfig, your driver appears to be loaded
<ushaba> hmm
<ushaba> even if no specific driver is listed>
<ushaba> ?
<trappist> listed where?
<ushaba> under lshw
<ushaba> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<trappist> oh I don't even know how lshw works, but you don't get a network device without a driver
<ushaba> i was following this guide, but have hit a deadpoint somewhere
<ushaba> ok
<ushaba> haha
<ushaba> that's reassuring, i guess
<trappist> so I assume the device doesn't have an ip address
<ushaba> well, presently wlan0 is listed, and there is also something called wmaster0-00
<ushaba> could those be conflicting?
<ushaba> it doesn't list an ip address
<trappist> on mine I have an ath0 and a wifi0 for the same device - not sure why, but they don't conflict
<trappist> ushaba: try sudo dhclient wlan0
<ushaba> hold on
<llutz> trappist: wifi0 is the master-device, athX are the different "real" network-devices
<llutz> trappist: atheros can handle more than one net-device
<trappist> llutz: ah I see, is that a madwifi thing?
<llutz> yes
<trappist> gotcha
<ushaba> it actually keeps listing the DHCP discover address as 255.255.255.255
<ushaba> is that the netmask?
<ushaba> no working leases
<trappist> ushaba: just means it's doing a dhcp broadcast
<ushaba> time to edit "/etc/network/interfaces?"
<mith_> trappist: thanks for the help, i will try anything...
<trappist> ushaba: couldn't hurt
<ushaba> not sure where to start
<ercan_> trappist: thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately nothing from the suggested page seems to work. Looks like everything is configured and installed right. Just no sound.
<ushaba> actually, that lists ath0
<ushaba> eth1, and eth2
<ushaba> i'm not sure why it's listing different things than ifconfig
<ercan_> This was all working fine on gutsy.
<ushaba> ercan: the only improvement i have noticed in hardy is rendering of chinese fonts
<ushaba> but it's an adventure
<ushaba> hmm, i assume wlan0 is just an alias for another device?
<trappist> ushaba: here's mine: http://linuxkungfu.org/tmp/interfaces
<ushaba> wah
<ushaba> cool url
<trappist> :)
<martint> how do you think KDE would work if installed on ubuntu 8.04
<ushaba> martint: exactly the same as on gutsy
<trappist> martint: just fine, if you say "sudo apt-get install kde kubuntu-desktop"
<ushaba> since they're both running 3.5.9
<martint> I meant on top of Gnome ubuntu
<ushaba> no problems at all with that
<ushaba> it might change the bootsplash
<martint> will it work properly?
<ercan_> There are sooo many posts on ubuntuforums about sound problems after reinstall or upgrade. Most aren't answered and none seem to have a definitive fix.
<trappist> martint: yep
<BluesKaj> martint, kde3.5.9 will work well, as for kde4 that depends on your graphics and your patience.
<ushaba> hmm
<trappist> ercan_: I hit some glitchlets upgrading 4 servers from dapper to hardy, but nothing real tough
<ushaba> trappist, your file doesn't list anything like wlan0 either
<ercan_> any of them using a sound card?
<ushaba> do you know how if wlan0 is an alias for ath0 or eth0?
<trappist> oh sound problems - I actually had sound problems on gutsy that were fixed when I upgraded to hardy :)
<martint> KD$ works now on my kubuntu 7.10 machine, I just downloaded gnome ubuntu 8.04 and I'm too lazy to d/l kubuntu and waith another 1.5 hours...
<martint> I meant kde4
<trappist> ushaba: no, my device names are different probably because my driver's different, but that doesn't matter to /etc/network/interfaces, just give it the device name you have
<ushaba> well, oddly, my interfaces file is listing eth1, eth2, and ath0
<ushaba> that's why i am curious
<trappist> ushaba: that is curious.
<martint> might kde 4 have problesm just becouse it was installed on top of ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<hydrogen> no
<ushaba> wah, hydrogen
<ushaba> the drum machine is back
<trappist> ushaba: try setting it up with your wlan0
<martint> <hydrogen> where you answering me?
<ushaba> just add wlan0?
<ushaba> and hope for the best?
<trappist> ushaba: yeah, and add your wep key and stuff as I have mine (assuming you're wepped)
<ushaba> do i need to auto it or no?
<hydrogen> martint: yes
<ushaba> just iface blah0 inet dhcp?
<BluesKaj> martint, kubuntu is kde . ubuntu is gnome ...they can co-exist with no probs, just choose which desktop at login
<ushaba> i'll give it a whirl
<martint> Thanks all!
<trappist> ushaba: I would - that just says whether it comes up at boot - if it's not auto you have to ifup it
<ushaba> hmm, i'm not sure if i have to do anything special for 64bit hex
<ushaba> i know you have to add an s: in front of it on iwconfig
<ushaba> any ideas?
<trappist> ushaba: no idea there
<trappist> ushaba: try 'man interfaces'
<ushaba> hmm, which encryption are you using?
<ushaba> wep?
<trappist> yes
<ushaba> man interfaces
<ushaba> argh
<ushaba> sorry
<trappist> heh
<ushaba> wrong keyboard
<ushaba> it doesn't list any thing special, just says to look at iwconfig again
<ushaba> i assume it uses the s:
<draik> How do I fix the huge dots for the login password?
<draik> Also, I need "moodin plugin" for the splash
<draik> Where can I get the moodin plugin?
<joseph> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ushaba> what is the basic difference between running backports and running the newest version of (k)ubuntu?
<ushaba> hmm, seems like something is wrong with the interfaces file
<ushaba> does the ESSID need to be in quotes?
<Pici> It doesnt hurt
<ushaba> nothing seems to be working
<ushaba> the DHCP discover fails each time
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> anyone here using vmware? I've a problem getting sound to work since I upgraded to hardy. sound under kde works w/ no problems.
<draik> Where can I get the moodin plugin? KDElook.org doesn't have it
<Treat> Hi everyone
<draik> Found it. Sorry for the bother
<Treat> i am using hardy and trying to compile kopete with jingle support and getting a message that reades:
<Treat> Making all in appearancemake[5]: Entering directory `/home/sohail/kopete/kdenetwork-3.5.9/kopete/kopete/config/appearance'make[5]: *** No rule to make target `emoticonseditwidget.ui', needed by `emoticonseditwidget.h'.  Stop.make[5]: Leaving directory `/home/sohail/kopete/kdenetwork-3.5.9/kopete/kopete/config/appearance'make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<Treat> i have been able to successfully compile the 12.0 version previously
<Treat> but am stuck with the current one... any advice?
<draik> How do I shrink the password dots? They used to be tiny asterisks with 7.10 and now 8.04 has huge dots. Can it be changed back / reverted?
<ushaba> it works!
<ushaba> the magic of iwconfig
<ushaba> and ifconfig...
<ushaba> thanks to both
<trappist> ushaba: yay!
<kaminix> The ' * Loading harddware drivers' which is visible on bootup if you do a base install shows 'intel_rng: FWH not detected' with both Hardy and Gutsy. Should I report this?
<sravi> i created a ad-hoc network in my laptop (vista) and connected to it from my desktop (kubuntu 8.04)
<sravi> sravi@INDBNG1013:~$ sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop
<sravi>  * Stopping network connection manager NetworkManager                                                                                                                                                                     [ OK ]
<sravi> sravi@INDBNG1013:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<sravi> sravi@INDBNG1013:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<sravi> sravi@INDBNG1013:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 11
<sravi> sravi@INDBNG1013:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'sravi-adhoc-network'
<sravi> sravi@INDBNG1013:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<sravi> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported
<trappist> sravi: please don't paste here
<sravi> trappist, ok. do u know why i am getting "operation not supported" error?
<kaminix> Anyone about my hardware drivers issue?
<trappist> kaminix: if it's causing a problem ("causing a problem" may include uglifying the bootsplash), then sure
<trappist> sravi: I've seen it before, but I forget where
<kaminix> trappist: Well, the bootsplash is not widescreen, could that be it? Or maybe it could be my un-working built-in speakers?
<sravi> i observe the error only in ad-hoc mode
<trappist> kaminix: I really have no idea
<trappist> sravi: possibly your drivers don't support adhoc mode
<trappist> s/possibly/probably/
<sravi> trappist: how to check that.
<trappist> sravi: what chipset does your wifi card have
<sravi> trappist: its Ralink
<sravi> trappist: its a USB wireless card
<trappist> sravi: I know the madwifi drivers, for probably all the chipsets they support, can do adhoc, but beyond that I don't know
<trappist> sravi: so I don't know what drivers your card is using, but you may want to find that out and check the docs for those drivers
<RytmenPinnen> Hoy! I for some reason getting error"command not found" when trying to upgrade from cd. I think it has to do something with my cdrom being mounted in some strange place cause my cdrom folder is also empty, however, I can watch dvds
<RytmenPinnen> hmmm....... and now I'm starting to believe that k3b never burned the disk
<uga> Dr_willis: heh, next time I'll have to remember my cached amd64 packs won't work on i386 boxes =)
<xenol> is it true that adobe released specifications of swf and flv formats to public?
<uga> xenol: I think the verb is "will"
<xenol> uga: do u think that after it will there be native flash for x86_64?
<uga> xenol: I doubt they'll open sources
<uga> so you'll have to wait for alternatives
<pds> how do you get the windows fonts?
<Daisuke_Ido> uga: flash spec is already open
<uga> is it? ah surprise
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, as of yesterday :)
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: where are the specs then?
<uga> I only found the stupid press release
<MilitantPotato> I'm using hardy, the gama settings seem broken.  I set it to 1.0 via Kcontrol, and my xorg is correct, but when I restart X, and login, the gamma is somewhere near .75, checking kcontrol, it says 1.0, but it's not.  When I click the gamma slider, the display jumps to the 1.0 it's set on, without me moving the slider at all.  xorg: http://pastebin.com/d2fc349b1
<uga> MilitantPotato: have you installed any other monitor profiling tools?
<uga> I had something like that a while ago
<MilitantPotato> uga: amdcccle
<uga> it mgith be that each is doing its own setting
<MilitantPotato> I'll check it, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> uta: http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/pdf/swf_file_format_spec_v9.pdf
<Daisuke_Ido> this is going to be a huge boost for gnash
<uga> wow nice, thanks
<MilitantPotato> uga: it's set on 1.0 also
<uga> uhm.. sorry, I cannot tell :(
<uga> MilitantPotato: have you tried opening another desktop? gnome or others you might have installed
<MilitantPotato> nah, kde is all I've installed
<uga> MilitantPotato: in my case I had kde4 that was causing trouble
<uga> kde3 was properly set up, but kde4 used to show up much darker
<uga> then I found an older color profile setting lost in the .kde dirs
<uga> so I just adjusted through xorg, and it was fine again
<uga> MilitantPotato: btw, if you want to do photos, the suggested gamma setting is 2.2
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.2?  isn't that ridiculously bright?
<uga> it is for the desktop
<uga> but it's meant to be   best for displaying photos
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<draik> Why does my login look like it is 800x600?
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: "In most computer systems, images are encoded with a gamma of about 0.45 and decoded with a gamma of 2.2; "
<uga> that might explain the reason
<uga> that's from wikipedia
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> now i see
<uga> you can find lots of comments on it, on the web if you google for "gamma 2.2"
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: but anyway, showing photos online is just .... incorrect
<MilitantPotato> draik: in your xorg.conf what's the virtual size set too?
<uga> nobody has the monitor properly calibrated
<uga> so they'll sure see it darker or brighter
<uga> miss some gray levels or see it all white
<uga> and to make matters worse, if you want to work on adobe rgb, then you need to export to sRGB for posting online, since no browsers do color profiling
<uga> we still don't know how to do photos properly on the 2k8, and people want to do flash? blah ;))
<draik> MilitantPotato: Where do I find the virtual size? Did a text search and it is not found.
<MilitantPotato> kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<draik> MilitantPotato: Right. I did that, but it's not in there
<MilitantPotato> ah, hmm, not sure then
<draik> MilitantPotato: http://pastebin.ca/1005114
<MilitantPotato> draik: here's mine http://pastebin.com/d2fc349b1
<MilitantPotato> it has a virtual desktop setting, that affects my login screen
<draik> My login has big text
<draik> Well, the password anyway
<jimmy51vinsky> anyone in here have experience with software RAID 5 in linux?
<genii> jimmy51vinsky: Instead you should say what your problem/issue is then see if someone can assist
<jimmy51vinsky> ok, here goes:  I had a 4 drive RAID 5, but one drive and the host system died.
<jimmy51vinsky> I now have 3 working drives and have them in a new system, with RAID5 support in the kernel
<jimmy51vinsky> in order to get data from my RAID, how do I configure it?
<jimmy51vinsky> normally "mdadm -A /dev/md2 /dev/sd[abcd]3 would create it
<genii> jimmy51vinsky: Usually they will be seen as /dev/mdX for instance
<TimS> I am about to install nvidia drivers, what should I back up before I do?
<jimmy51vinsky> genii:  will the kernel detect the RAID on its own?
<genii> jimmy51vinsky: If the partition types are raid autodetect it will
<jimmy51vinsky> ooh
<jimmy51vinsky> i'll boot and hope it does.  otherwise, i'm afraid to force it
<genii> jimmy51vinsky: If not then you need the old config file system
<jimmy51vinsky> I know it had three partitions... OS, DATA, SWAP.
<Jucato_> genii, I need your coffeee!!!
 * genii makes Jucato_ an extra large coffee in a Kubuntu mug
<Jucato_> thankies!
<genii> Jucato_: Anytime :)
<draik> Hey Jucato_
<jhutchins_wk> Configuration for the login will be in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc
<jimmy51vinsky> ok, i've got no md2 on boot
<genii> jimmy51vinsky: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf   is where it is nowadays
<jimmy51vinsky> ok
<jhutchins_wk> jimmy51vinsky: You do know that you'll take a pretty bad performance hit trying to do RAID5 in software?
<jimmy51vinsky> believe me, it's not my plan.  a buddy had a linux based home NAS
<jimmy51vinsky> raid5, 4 drive.  the unit died and took a drive with it.
<genii> jimmy51vinsky: Is the raid5 for / ?
<jimmy51vinsky> raid 5 has three partitions on it
<jimmy51vinsky> SYSTEM, DATA, SWAP
<jimmy51vinsky> md0, md1, md2
<genii> That makes not much sense
<jimmy51vinsky> crap
<jimmy51vinsky> i'll be back in a bit
<jimmy51vinsky> yeah, makes no sense
<genii> sorta afk a bit myself
<jimmy51vinsky> http://www.synology.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_retrieve_data_from_RAID_Volumes_on_Linux is the setup, by the ywa
<waldinho> I've got 7.10. installed, shouldn't the package manager notify me about 8.04 automaticaly?
<monkeybritches> Not automatically
<Jurgentje> hi... anyone in here has xen running on kubuntu 8.04? (I get the error: "Required: xenman but is not installable")
<Jurgentje> I tried to install the ubuntu-xen-desktop
<monkeybritches> Jurgentje: It looks like the install is broken.
<monkeybritches> Jurgentje: Workaround is at the bottom - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.1/+bug/161783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161783 in xen-3.1 "Unable to install package  ubuntu-xen-desktop (depends on  libc6-xen) on Ubuntu Studio 7.10" [Undecided,New]
<stdin> @config plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer false
<ubottu> stdin: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<stdin> err
<RytmenPinnen> just upgraded from cd and now I'm updating but adept asks me to insert the install disc, I did, but it still asks for it when I press continue
<waldinho> monkeybritches: so what should be done?
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, packages seems to be downloadning tho..........
<Jurgentje> monkeybritches: thanks... found another workaround though... (installed the Debian .deb file for xenman)
<monkeybritches> waldinho: Select 'full upgrade' in adept, then apply changes
<RytmenPinnen> right..... now everything has downloaded but now it wont go further
<RytmenPinnen> "Please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter" I've done that but nothing happens
<FFForever> how can i upgrade a headless ubuntu system with the cd i am burning?
<RytmenPinnen> or rather, it keeps telling me to insert the disc
<FFForever> i want to go from 7.10 to 8.04
<RytmenPinnen> just burn the alternate cd
<FFForever> i don't have the alternate cd.... just the desktop one
<FFForever> and ssh access
<RytmenPinnen> DL and burn the alternate cd then :=)
<RytmenPinnen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<FFForever> uhhh not going to work, like i said its headless
<RytmenPinnen> oh...... /me doesnt know what that means
<FFForever> no monitor
<genii> RytmenPinnen: no keyboard, mouse, monitor attached
<RytmenPinnen> oh, right...
<FFForever> witch is why i said i have the desktop cd and ssh access :)
<genii> FFForever: Check where it has instructions for server version, since it's CLI. May be something useful in there
<RytmenPinnen> anyone have an idea on my problem? :S its kind of anoying
<monkeybritches> RytmenPinnen: Is your cdrom mounted?
<RytmenPinnen> yes, I browse the cd in konqueror and I just updated from 7.10 with it
<ivan__> ahh my ferst ubuntu XD
<RytmenPinnen> I think I got a solution
<monkeybritches> So it's working now?
<monkeybritches> Or do you mean you just updated, and now it doesn't recognize it?
<FFForever> can i do a dsit-upgrade via cdrom
<RytmenPinnen> no wait, a friend of mine told I could fix it by removing the cd source from the repo manager
<genii> RytmenPinnen: Yes, remove cdrom drive From Software Sources in Adept
<genii> (or comment the line in /etc/sources.list )
<RytmenPinnen> however, it isnt there........
<genii> bah path typo there
<genii> RytmenPinnen:    alt-f2      kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list                       put a # in front of cdrom line. Save.
<RytmenPinnen> works!
<RytmenPinnen> now, what's the difference on kdesu and su ?
<genii> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<genii> RytmenPinnen: Basically kdesu won't leave root-owned config files in your home directory which make it impossible for the regular user to run the app again
<genii> FFForever: That headless bos is local (you can insert a cd into it) or not?
<RytmenPinnen> ah
<genii> *box
<FFForever> i have the cd in it
<genii> So local
<FFForever> i ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<FFForever> it finished up but how do i tell if i am upgraded or not?
<genii> FFForever: lsb_release -a
<FFForever> still says i am on gutsy :/
<FFForever> so apt-get dist-upgrade didn't work
<genii> FFForever: Might take a reboot
<JoshOvki> FFForever: did much happen when u ran dist-upgradE?
<JackWinter> i'm about to compile/install jackdmp.  normal jackd lives in /usr/bin.  is it ok to install there, or should i install extra software in /usr/local/bin ?
<FFForever> it upgraded some packages but i don't think it did it right :/
<Frederick> folks did the new kde become stable?
<pottythepisser> y r da repos still slow?
<JackWinter> pottythepisser: use a different server.  i use an alternative one in the uk, and had fast installs even when hardy was released...
<Lynoure> Frederick: the new kde, as in kde4? It's usable but not all ready and done yet. I still sometimes get plasma crashes when I'm on that side
<pottythepisser> its a lot more stable than windoze vista
<Frederick> Lynoure: is it the default package for now cause adept is updating my kde :/
<Frederick> I will re start x andcheck
<Signil> on running java --version I get this "java version "1.4.2" but I dont have the j2re installed :s??
<Lynoure> Frederick: kde3 does not really get automatically upgraded into kde4, the package for kde desktop is called kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Lynoure> oh well
<BluesKaj> nice nick ..potty , I don't understand that kind of uncessary childish bathroom humour in an adult scenario.
<trappist> pottythepisser: please change your nick.
<potty> happy now
<trappist> it'll do, thanks
 * BluesKaj wonders about the possibility of a kde3.6 
 * JackWinter wonders about install dirs ;)
<trappist> Signil: you probably don't have sun's jre installed, but that's not the only jre
<JackWinter> i notice that /usr/local is more or less empty on my system.  is it a reduntant filesystem on ubuntu ?
<Signil> i see
<coggz> how do i set up unison? it say i need a password, but i haven't set one?
<trappist> JackWinter: /usr/local is generally where stuff goes that you compile yourself, which is usually not recommended and not necessary on ubuntu, but you'd be ill-advised to delete it
<frank__> JackWinter: typically it is used to install programs manually without using apt
<BluesKaj> Signil, install the latest sun-java , it's 6 I think with apt or adept , and you'll have to agree to the terms
<alan_> evening
<JackWinter> trappist: i wasn't going to delete it ;)
<trappist> JackWinter: for more interesting info, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Signil> yes I am doing that now
<coggz> !unison
<ubottu> Factoid unison not found
<trappist> JackWinter: or specifically http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#USRLOCALLOCALHIERARCHY
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, sometimes cli apps use the usr/local dir
<JackWinter> the thing is i need to install a replacement for jackd, called jackdmp.  the default install dir is  /usr/local, but i notice that all jackd files are in the /usr tree.  so not sure where to install..!
<BluesKaj> like python
<AlanR8> can anyone help me with a KRDC issue?
<trappist> BluesKaj: not ones that come with (k)ubuntu, and it's not cli-specific
<trappist> JackWinter: if it's a replacement, I'd uninstall jackd first.  then make real sure there's not a jackdmp package available.  then install jackdmp into /usr/local/
<coggz> any help with unison problem?
<Lynoure> Both of you, just ask the detailed question?
<AlanR8> Ok
<AlanR8> Have set up a "server" Hardy desktop. Needs to be able to boot without a keyboard and mouse
<randomguy2332> hello
<coggz> i have, i try to connect to a pc on my local network with unison via ssh. It asks me for a password? I haven't set one
<AlanR8> KRDC works well when logged in but returns the error "No server at that address" when you turn the machine on with no keyboard, or just leave it at the log in screen
<randomguy2332> I have a problem with modprobe
<randomguy2332> everytime i try to load a library, i get an error Cannot allocate memory
<randomguy2332> Can anyone help?
<JackWinter> trappist: hmm, it can be a replacement, but it can also run side by side.  thus the reason that i might wanna install into /usr/bin.  hmm, think i'll try asking in more relevant groups before installing.  but in any case, i see that it's ok to install software into /usr/local.  was wondering because i was used from before (of having much more software installed there ;)
<trappist> JackWinter: /usr/local should be in your $PATH, $LD_LIBRARY_PATH, etc., so even if it depends on or interoperates with jackd you should be fine installing it in /usr/local, which exists pretty much for this purpose
<coggz> anyone even gonna respond? just say you can't .... anything...
<Lynoure> AlanR8: and you really need krdc and sshing or X forwaring won't do? (I think I don't know enough about Krdc to solve this)
<trappist> coggz: never heard of unison.
<coggz> ah, ok, thanks
<Lynoure> coggz: tell about the pic you are sshing in to? Another Ubuntu?
<Lynoure> s/pic/pc/
<coggz> ok, laptop that wants to connect is kubuntu 7.10. IP 192.168.0.4
<coggz> desktop backup server is kubuntu 8.04 192.168.0.10
<AlanR8> Lynoure...thanks for that....anyone else throw some light on this for me?
<Lynoure> coggz: so you are trying to ssh in as root?
<coggz> ?
<coggz> i open unison-gtk and connect, it prompts for password
<Lynoure> coggz: If not, I don't know what you mean by you did not set yourself a password? Sorry...
<Grifu> who can help me with a kubuntu problem?
<Lynoure> Grifu: the whole channel.
<coggz> ok, installed unison on desktop. Installed unison-gtk on laptop. selected directories to copy, tried to connect
<Grifu> ok... i just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and i have some problems: touchscreen, wifi, quicklaunch buttons not working
<AlanR8> whats your problem grifu
<Grifu> my modell is hp tx1250eg
<coggz> touchscreen, look at the wacomlinux project
<coggz> wifi, might be broadcom -
<AlanR8> have heard that hp and linux sometimes dont play well together
<coggz> yes,
<coggz> both mine work now, after much "fun"
<Grifu> tell me... couldnt install xp
<Grifu> because of the bios...
<Grifu> but now i want to go back to kubuntu wich i had on my pc
<Lynoure> coggz: it should then ask the desktop password of the laptop user...
<AlanR8> my son has an hp loptap runs XP and it won't see the home network, mix of XP and Kubuntu
<coggz> ?
<Grifu> so anyone know how to fix theese problems?
<coggz> desktop pass of laptop user... ??
<coggz> Grifu: is your wireless broadcom?
<AlanR8> i asume you've gooooogled grifu
<JoshOvki> coggz: say your username is coggz on the desktop and laptop with different passwords it would want to knw the desktop password
<coggz> aha,
<Grifu> coggz: yes it is broadcom
<Seven_Six_Two> I recently installed cinelerra and then used hibernate for the first time(not while running cin). My box didn't recover or fail gracefully, so I magic SysRq. Now my kicker doesn't load when I login(KDE3.5). I'm running ubuntu(studio)8.04, 2.6.24-16-rt
<coggz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<coggz> might help wireless... should work, worked fine on Gutsy
<Grifu> tx
<arnaud__> hello
<Grifu> and quicklaunch?
<AlanR8> Have set up a "server" Hardy desktop. Needs to be able to boot without a keyboard and mouse...any suggestions?
<coggz> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/ :touchscreen if it is a wacom
<crashhandler>  hi..how to change 'blah' in.....[crashhandler@blah~]$-----
<arnaud__> Wo speak french ?
<trappist> arnaud__: #kubuntu-fr
<arnaud__> ok
<linkslice> I'm running 8.04 and my taskbar went missing  :-(  I'm having to use the run command to get this far....I don't think I did anything to make it go away, any ideas what I should be looking for?
<Grifu> i really dont know what touchscreen the notebook has
<Seven_Six_Two> linkslice, that's my problem
<Grifu> but tx for wifi... its the most important
<linkslice> Seven_Six_Two, lol
<linkslice> glad to see it's not jsut me
<Seven_Six_Two> I can run kicker by hand without a problem.
<linkslice> Seven_Six_Two, ahhhhhh relief  :-)
<linkslice> I didn't even know what app launched it
<coggz> i have a acer tablet and the wacom project does it a dream
<jabba__> the http://kubuntu.org/doc/index.php is missing hardy -- is there someone i can mention this to?
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntu(studio)8.04, 2.6.24-16-rt after a failed hibernate
<coggz> JoshOvki: the password doesn't work
<Thingus> Okay, fresh install of Hardy, KDE3.5, and I have my nVidia drivers installed via the Hardware Drivers tool.
<Thingus> Why doesn't Compiz work, though?
<Seven_Six_Two> Thingus, you've run compiz.real or the compiz fusion icon?
<Seven_Six_Two> It works fine for me
<Thingus> clear
<Thingus> Bah...
<Thingus> Seven_Six_Two: compiz --replace from the CLI gives me "No whitelisted driver found..."
<Seven_Six_Two> Thingus, what does "glxinfo | grep direct" say?
<JoshOvki> coggz: is the user on the pc the same as the one on the laptop?
<davf> Hopefully this will be an easy one. How do I change the fonts size in Adept for Kubuntu hardy. All my fonts are set for 7pt but Adept doesn't seem to take.
<Thingus> Seven_Six_Two: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<coggz> JoshOvki: no, laptop is 'luke' desktop is 'lpc'
<coggz> is that a problem?
<Thingus> Wait... Hold up...
<Thingus> I figured it out... One second.
<Seven_Six_Two> err... where's "direct"?
<JoshOvki> coggz: in that case its    ipc@desktopname
<JoshOvki> sorry,   lpc@desktopname
<JoshOvki> or ipaddress
<coggz> kk
<coggz> Permission Denied
<coggz> even when ssh'ing
<Seven_Six_Two> Thingus, or what's the fps for glxgears?
<Thingus> Seven_Six_Two: I got it.
<davf> Ok, more info... How do you change font sizes on apps run as sudo
<Thingus> I forgot to restart X after installing my drivers.
<JoshOvki> coggz: have the users got remote login access?
<Seven_Six_Two> Thingus, lol. that'll do it.
<coggz> ?
<JoshOvki> coggz have you looked at a tutorial for setting up ssh?
<coggz> no, i should have really... is socket ok for my network though? micht be easier...
<skwan> hey everyone
<JoshOvki> never used socket
<davf> can someone explain the difference between running an application as command from terminal using sudo xxxxxx as opposed to using the option in the kde editor to run as different user
<Thingus>   The only thing about Compiz that bugs me is this bug that takes the Adept Notifier icon out of the system tray and tosses it into it's own window.
<nosrednaekim> davf: the latter uses kdesu...
<nosrednaekim> Thingus: heh... thats so very annoying
<nosrednaekim> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<davf> ok... because if I run sudo adept_manager my fonts are ok. but from the menu the fonts are different
<dklf> When resuming from hibernation kubuntu starts in a console. How do I make it jump to X automatically?
<davf> nosrednaekim have any ideas why that may be?
<trappist> Thingus: yeah that one's a shame... I just turn off adept notifier
<dklf> I'm also getting some errors when hibernating/resuming: http://rafb.net/p/B7DLy725.html
<trappist> Thingus: but seeing as how all the other tray icons work, that's more likely an adept bug than a compiz one
<nosrednaekim> davf: #1... always use kdesudo or kdesu with any graphical program
<davf> Ahhh... that is why... so if I run kdesu kcontrol I get the root config.
<nosrednaekim> trappist: nope,... its a compiz bug, poermanager and knetworkmanager do it here on occasion
<davf> sudo is my local config.
<trappist> nosrednaekim: I see
<trappist> nosrednaekim: I don't use either of those, so haven't seen it :)
<nosrednaekim> davf: something like that, yes
<davf> well... fixed my font problem any... thx
<davf> cya
<nosrednaekim> dklf: uhh, i'm not too good with suspend problems, better search the forums
<buks> where can i download a nice cd cover image to print on the hardy cd i give to friends
<dklf> nosrednaekim: ok
<jimmy51vinsky> ok, back from long goofy break
<trappist> buks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<jimmy51vinsky> i'm trying to rebuild a RAID 5 array from 3 of the 4 drives
<jimmy51vinsky> mdadm --assemble --force /dev/md2 /dev/sd[a-d]3 is the recommended command, but i've only got three of the four drives
<buks> thanx trappist
<jimmy51vinsky> how can i view what RAID'd filesystems the system sees?
<princeprabakaran> hello how are u
<dklf> When I start kubuntu the num lock led is turned on automatically, but num lock is actually off (e.g. I get End/PgDn instead of Num 1 or Num 3). If I turn another led on, such as caps lock, the num lock one is turned off. Any idea why?
<jabba__> is there a way to save my current preferences/windows when logging out and restarting X?
<nosrednaekim> jabba__: yes systemsettings-> advanced _>sessions
<jabba__> ah, super. thanks nosrednaekim
<jabba__> well then, brb :)
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: pong (sorry for the delay; these are my normal business "not on IRC" hours, but I'm on leave today)
<jabba> heh, xserver-glx is hooooosed
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: ah.. k...PM?
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: sure
<sparr> why is #ubuntu+1 closed?  where are we supposed to discuss intrepid?
<hlopez> Hi everyone, can you tell me where is the spanish channel for kubuntu please?
<popo> donde esta el españollll
<crimsun> !es > hlopez
<popo> alguien quiere pensar en los niñoss!!!???????????????
<crimsun> sorry, if there's no query, #kubuntu-es
<hlopez> thanks
<popo> ho... thx!!
<hlopez> Bye
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: ok
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: oh.. thought you were talkin to me
<slow-motion> hi
<nosrednaekim> hello slow-motion
<donald_duck> if im dumping ubuntu for kubuntu should i just install kubuntu-desktop and delte ubuntu desktop or just do a clean install of kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> donald_duck: kubuntu-desktop will be fine
<donald_duck> im sick of being simple.
<sparr> you don't even need to delete ubuntu-desktop
<sparr> unless you want to save space
<sparr> ive got both installed
<donald_duck> i only have 1.1GB of free space
<sparr> ubuntu-desktop is actually my default, so its what new users get
<donald_duck> and will be down to around 400MB after kubuntu-desktop. I allocated 4.8Gb for / anyways
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<sparr> heh
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sparr> my / is 250GB
<FFForever> i am running do-release-upgrade but its downloading the files :/
<sparr> scratch that, 230GB
<FFForever> i have the cdrom in the system
<dips> anybody know how to access music files on my hsf+
<donald_duck> !hfs+
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<dips> right i cant access the music folder ...has a lock on it...why? sorry im a n00bb
<FFForever> can someone send me a gutsy configuration file
<FFForever> gutsy apt file
<the__doctor__> anyone happen to know how to re-size individual icons in the menu bar?
<Lynoure> the__doctor__: like resize one and not another? I don't think there is a way
<the__doctor__> Lynoure: I'll give a try to the way you know.  :)
<Lynoure> the__doctor__: there is a setting for icon size, in panel, and quicklaunch, at least...
<Lynoure> the__doctor__: system settings -> appereance -> icons -> advanced
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> Where is the kde 4 kdm configuration file located ?
<the__doctor__> Lynoure: not quite getting the effect i was hoping for...is there a way to change the size of the menu bar, perhaps?
<Lynoure> the__doctor__: menu bar is in the one with text only? or the toolbar (with icons, text or both?)
<trappist> xanax`: /join #kubuntu-kde4 please
<the__doctor__> Lynoure: mostly text...but adding icons to it
<Lynoure> the__doctor__: I've been looking for a way to make menu bar (the one with "Edit" and "Help" and stuff) smaller for couple of years already, best guest is that it's hardcoded.
<Lynoure> s/guest/guess
<the__doctor__> that makes me sad a little
<rossalananderson> Hi from Kingman,Az
<Lynoure> the__doctor__: It being open source, there are alternatives to sadness
<FFForever> HELP!!!! i deleted my sources.list file on accident how do i remake it?
<nosrednaekim> hello ross-alan-anderson :)
<the__doctor__> :)
<rossalananderson> <<KingmanRoss
<nosrednaekim> FFForever: adept manager->adept->edit repositories
<Lynoure> the__doctor__: a) find it and fix it b) get someone else to find and fix it c) appeal to developers in vain (probably not enough need for it to get fixed)
<rossalananderson> new to Irc n UUbuntu
<rossalananderson> Ubuntu
<FFForever> nosrednaekim, i only have ssh
<nosrednaekim> FFForever: heh... ok... can you read a pastebin from ssh?
<FFForever> i can copy and paste into the nano :)
<nosrednaekim> !kubuntu | rossalananderson
<ubottu> rossalananderson: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nosrednaekim> bleh... wrong factoid :)
<coggz> can someone help set up ssh
<trappist> coggz: you probably won't get a hand-held walkthrough... would you like a pointer to some documentation, or do you need help with a specific question?
<coggz> i have been looking at guides all afternoon... still can't manage it.
<sdfkj> How can I prevent Skype from starting when KDE starts?
<trappist> coggz: if you're stuck, ask a specific question and you'll likely get an answer
<coggz> I will give you an idea of what I want:
<coggz> I have a Hardy kubuntu 8.04 desktop, which i want as a unison server. I have a laptop witg kubuntu 7.10 which i want to be able to backup to the desktop. desktop user is lpc, and laptop user is luke. Desktop IP is 192.168.0.10, Laptop IP is 192.168.0.4
<Lynoure> I seem to have lost the ability to play stuff, at least .m4v in the last hardy upgrade, tried with Miro and Kaffeine. Any idea of the cause?
<coggz> any clues guys?
<JoshOvki> coggz: tryed setting up a samba share, mounting a share as a folder and then creating a cron job to auto backup?
<trappist> coggz: if you're trying to set up ssh and you can't, ask a specific question about whichever step you're stuck on.  asking for a tutorial isn't likely to get you anything but a link to documentation you've probably already read.
<coggz> hmm, i might try. It is a little more complex than what i said, i have 2 laptops and my goal is to have both syncronising with the desktop whenever they aer on...
<Lynoure> coggz: I suspect you'll also need a desktop user called luke, that is, if your problem is still ssh asking a password and not accepting yours
<trappist> if you want automatic file sync, you want to use keys anyway, not passwords
<coggz> hmm, i use the same password for both luke@laptop and lpc@desktop
<trappist> coggz: /var/log/auth.log should have details on authentication failures
<Lynoure> coggz: and it actually tries to connect as lpc at the desktop? Nevermind then
<]Relic[> Hello :)
<coggz> hmm
<vminch> hello, is there a version of Kubuntu that ships KDE4?
<RurouniJones> yes
<trappist> vminch: yeah I think they call it the kde4 "remix"
<JoshOvki> coggz: you have been doig   lpc@192.168.0.10    right?
<vminch> is it Kubuntu hardy, or is it another community's  distro based on kubuntu?
<vminch> oh i see
<trappist> vminch: it's hardy
<nosrednaekim> vminch: its kubuntu's project, yes
<vminch> thanks
<ulilicht> hi@ll
<coggz> yes JoshOvki
<JoshOvki> just checking, because ive seen people type litrally wat ive said before.
<thor^^> hi
<ulilicht> oh, did i land in the english kubuntu-irc channel? does anybody know whether there is a german one?
<thor^^> what compiler is needed to compile a plasmoid?
<RurouniJones> !de | ulilicht
 * RurouniJones hits the bot
<ulilicht> thanks
<RurouniJones> ulilicht: #kubuntu-de
<nosrednaekim> thor^^: well, you'll need cmake, and all the kde4  -dev packages
<ulilicht> or perhaps i can try to post my question here... i want to share my internet connection on my pc (hardy) with my mobile phone (sony ericsson k850i). on windows, i just can right klick on my internet-connection and my phone automatically connects with the pc-internet-connection. is there a way to do the same with ubuntu?
<thor^^> nosrednaekim: I'm on ubuntu though but it returns CMake error: your CXX compiler: "CMKAE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.
<nosrednaekim> thor^^: run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<thor^^> nosrednaekim: thanks :)
<thor^^> wworks like a charm :)
<trappist> ulilicht: this script will essentially do the same thing: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/ics
<ulilicht> ah, ok, thanks@trappist. but what do i have to do with the code?
<ulilicht> (sorry, ubuntu newbie)
<trappist> ulilicht: paste it into a file, or download the script, chmod +x filename, then sudo ./filename
<ulilicht> ok, thanks, the script is running, but my mobile phone still does not want to connect to the internet...
<ulilicht> hm... does anybody have some further ideas how i could share the internet connection?
<albert_> hi
<the__doctor__> How do I create a drive icon link on the desktop?
<ulilicht> doctor, do you have kde oder gnome?
<the__doctor__> kde
<ulilicht> right klick on the desktop, create new -->link to hardware  or so, i just translated this free from my german version
<ulilicht> but its somewhere when you right-klick on the desktop
<nosrednaekim> ulilicht: thats right :)
<the__doctor__> ahhh...I feel so stupid now.  Very simple solution.  :)
<the__doctor__> thX
<sdfkj> I'm trying to set up cups to use a win-based print server through samba (hp deskjet). When I try printing a test page the job appears on the server as 64KB/4.6MB done, the printer makes some noises, but it does not print. Any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> sdfkj: Check out hplip
<eduard510> if i make the change or update from kubuntu 7.10 to the new ubuntu version whith the update-manager, the new version come with gnome desktop or kde Desktop
<sdfkj> jhutchins_wk: hp-check says "Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printer must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend..." but AFAICT I need the smb: backend, don't I?
<gleeadnauseam> does anyone own a compaq presario C500 laptop? i can't find any specific documentation on running linux on it.
<ulilicht> @eduard, the new version comes with exactly the same version that you are using now. if you now use kubuntu, the new version will come with kde.
<eduard510> yes...
<eduard510> using the update-manager...
<alessio_> non riesco a connettermi wireless
<nosrednaekim> !laptop | gleeadnauseam
<ubottu> gleeadnauseam: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ulilicht> or did you want to ask something different@eduard?
<BluesKaj> gleeadnauseam, do a lspci in the terminal and post it on pastebin...then we may be able to make suggestions
<nosrednaekim> eduard510: if you have kubuntu currently installed, it will upgrade to kubuntu 8.04
<eduard510> ok thanks
<eduard510> al lot thanks
<donald_duck> y is my kubuntu install slow?
<gleeadnauseam> ubottu: yeah, i've looked on there, but there isn't any info on my computer... it's a pretty cheap laptop, doesn't seem like anyone wants to use it :)
<ere4si> ulilicht: your phone - is it listed in /etc/hosts, /etc/hosts.allow, have the same workgroup
<alessio_>  mi date una mano
<donald_duck> it takes 3 mins for an app to work
<seebs> I have tried to find something about KDE losing settings, but haven't found anything.
<BluesKaj> !it | alessio_
<ubottu> alessio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Alumin_> is this the right place to report an issue with Adept?  The notifier tray icon doesn't take into account package pins when notifying of pending updates
<Itaku-Sleep> weatherbug on kubuntu 8.04?
<cassiano__> hi all
<alessio_> ok grazie
<eduard510> how efficent are the update-manager
<donald_duck> i feel all the *buntus are more buggy than the previous versions
<nosrednaekim> eduard510: fast? as fast as your internet connection
<nosrednaekim> donald_duck: are you running compiz?
<nosrednaekim> or xgl?
<wirechief> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eduard510> 56k
<XenThraL> hi, I upgraded my kubuntu now it keeps giving me this message: "sudo: unable to resolve host Prometheus"
<Itaku> is there a good weather program like weather bug on linux?
<nosrednaekim> eduard510: thats going to be very painful.
<nosrednaekim> !weather
<ubottu> Factoid weather not found
<nosrednaekim> Itaku: try kweather
<eduard510> yeah i see. 1 day is the stadistic time
<Itaku> k
<Itaku> ty
<nosrednaekim> eduard510: I'd request a alternate CD from shipit and upgrade with that
<nosrednaekim> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<BluesKaj> gleeadnauseam, do you know what the terminal is , look in the k-menu for system , then the terminal , open it and type lspci at the prompt then copy and paste it in pastebin here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<eduard510> how is that?
<Itaku> nosrednaekim: how to i run kweather?
<nosrednaekim> Itaku: uhh not sure actually, I think its a panel applet, so right click on your panel->add applet
<nosrednaekim> eduard510: how is what?
<eduard510> nothing.... never mind.... ummm ok thanks a lot
<ulilicht> @ere4si: in hosts.allow there is nothing listet, every line hat an # bevore it. (i thing disabled) in /etc/hosts there are some "ff"-s, for example ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<MrBallZ> Hi, question,  I'm debating between using hardy  remix or hardy 3.5.9 ....  I've been testing hardy remix for a week , not very intensively ,  what do you guys think?
<Itaku> it worked
<Itaku> thanks
<donald_duck> no
<ere4si> ulilicht: you have to add the phone as a host for it to connect I think
<ere4si> ulilicht: read the first line of that script you ran
<ulilicht> hm, but how can i do this? i simply don't know any name of the phone...?
<ulilicht> #!/bin/bash ??
<seebs> Ah-hah.  My mysterious problem appears to be that if I use "turn off" rather than "logout", settings are not saved. ... wait, now some of them are coming back anyway.
<seebs> ... Okay, to answer your question MrBallZ, I would suggest 3.5.9.  It can't possibly be as dodgy as KDE4 seems to be.
<ere4si> ulilicht: sorry - at the end of the comment
<ere4si> ulilicht: "If you are unable
<ere4si> # to access the Internet from client machines after
<ere4si> # running this script, you most likely have a DNS
<ere4si> # issue."
<ulilicht> if [ "`whoami`" != "root" ] ; then
<ulilicht> ah
<ulilicht> ok.
<ulilicht> but what exactly is a dns issue?
<seebs> Okay, here's what happens.  If you disable a keyboard shortcut, when you log out, any OTHER shortcuts which were disabled get restored to their default values.
<seebs> So I'm just gonna download the 3.5.9 version, I think.
<seebs> I really do need the ability to disable shortcut keys.
<ere4si> ulilicht: your kubuntu box needs to know about the phone - ip address or hostname etc
<carpainter69> is this where i can get help?
<the__doctor__> I'm still not able to get a working icon link to the hard drive on the desktop  :(
<ulilicht> hm, but how can i find out this hostname or ip-adress? there is no option in my phone...is there a way to allow all hostnames to use the connection, just for trying?
<tonky> hi guys. h264 won't play on hardy (kaffein, mplayer, vlc) - i'm getting audio, but blue screen for video. here's output of mplayer console: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9582/ i googled it for an hour or so but couldn't find an answer. any ideas?
<ere4si> ulilicht: what model phone is it?
<Jager> hello i installed hardy and sound is only coming out of my sub, but not the speakers, any ideas?
<ulilicht> its an k850i from sony ericsson
<ulilicht> i've found it in the info-centre of kde, but there only is listed on which port it is connected (ehci host controller)
<carpainter69> anybody now how i can get my wireless network to work
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ErkiDerLoony> Hi!
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, sorry for running out last night like that...  Could you help me with the issue I'm having?
<ErkiDerLoony> Which package must I install to make dolphin (KDE3) understand the svn+ssh protocol?
<carpainter69> thanks
<ErkiDerLoony> Dolphin and svn are installed.
<ere4si> ulilicht: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547828
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, oh yeah , where were we ?
<ErkiDerLoony> Does no one have an idea?
<ErkiDerLoony> It once worked, but I was forced to reinstall my computer ...
<ulilicht> sorry, my konversation crashed, have you written something in the mean time, ere4si?
<ere4si> ulilicht: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547828
<ere4si> a how to
<BluesKaj> tonky, install ffmpeg , kubuntu-restricted -extras and make sure libdvdcss2 and w32 codecs are installed as well
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, I had this come up when I downloaded and burnt the alternate cd of Kubuntu to a disc... mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<liza> does anyone know how to use this?
<SlimeyPete> use what?
<liza> im usidng kubuntu and i do not know how to work on this
<SlimeyPete> on what?
<liza> how to use chatrooms?
<ulilicht> hm, thanks, but i think this is a howto in the other direction, it says how to use the mobile-phone's connection with your computer. i want to go the different way, i want to use the pc's connection with my mobile phone
<SlimeyPete> oh
<SlimeyPete> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SlimeyPete> type "/join channelname"   to join another channel
<SlimeyPete> otherwise, just type your messages, for now
<SlimeyPete> you'll pick the rest up as you go
<tonky> BluesKaj: i don't have libdvdcss2 package in aptitude. and what's the package for w32? keyword search didn't turn any meaningful stuff
<SlimeyPete> liza: try typing "/join #kubuntu-offtopic". That will put you in the kubuntu "general chat" channel.
<liza> ok thnks pete
<iruelPL> !botlist
<ubottu> Factoid botlist not found
<BluesKaj> tonky, google medibuntu it has the repositories for those packages
<the__doctor__> how do I create an icon on my desktop that links to my hard drive?
<ulilicht> sorry doctor, but how often do you want do ask this question today?
<the__doctor__> the way you told me didn't work
<the__doctor__> or perhaps I did something incorrectly
<tonky> BluesKaj: ok, thx, i'll try
<the__doctor__> I got the icon but it didn't open the drive
<ulilicht> ah, ok. sorry.
<ulilicht> hm. doctor, try to drag and drop the harddrive icon from your file-explorer (dolphin?) to your desktop
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, ok first of all , why the alternate install ?
<ulilicht> the a context-menu will show up,the last entry should be something like "link to here"
<FenixReign> so I can upgrade to 8.04 without the net... limited access...
<the__doctor__> ulilicht:  righteous!  that did it, mate.  :)
<the__doctor__> thanks!
 * Daisuke_Ido headdesks
<ulilicht> no problem, dude ;)
<BluesKaj> ok, so the cdrom doesn't boot the live cd, that's a bew one on me
<BluesKaj> new
<the__doctor__> I'm so easy to please  :)
<BluesKaj> bb later ...early dinner
<scrubb2000> Halp! The distribution upgrade tool crashed!
<plinio> hi all
<plinio> have ip adress game play?
<FenixReign> no no... it will boot to live, but I wasn't fopr sure if you could upgrade from the live cd, I thought that you could just pop the cd in and upgrade while in 7.10??
<plinio> escuse
<scrubb2000> Anybody?  I'm afraid to reboot.
<scrubb2000> Hellooooo?
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<SlimeyPete> what's the problem?
<scrubb2000> The distro upgrade tool crashed...I'm not sure how to proceed.
<SlimeyPete> scrubb2000: at which point did it crash?
<ulilicht> hm, ere4si, would you mind to give me some further tips on the connection-thing?
<scrubb2000> I would tell you, but the window has gone blank.
<scrubb2000> Is there a log file I can pastebin?
<ere4si> ulilicht: I don't know anymore - sorry :)
<SlimeyPete> not that I know of, scrubb2000
<SlimeyPete> scrubb2000: try killing the window (alt-f2 then click on it)
<SlimeyPete> then do:
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> then re-run the upgrade
<ulilicht> ah, ok ;) hm... i found now out that my phone is ttyACM1 but i have no idea what i could do with this information...
<Daisuke_Ido> ulilicht: please tell me it isn't a razy
<Jager> hello everyone i installed hardy and sound is only coming out of my sub, but not the speakers, anyone have any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> razr
<scrubb2000> slimeypete, Should I kill the frontend process before I try that?
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<SlimeyPete> kill it, once it's dead do the aptfix thing, then try again
<SlimeyPete> keep an eye on it so that if it crashes you know how far it got
<ulilicht> a razy? sorry, but don't know what you mean
<SlimeyPete> if it gets very near the end (of the whole process) then you can generally reboot without problems.
<SlimeyPete> for me it crashed during the "cleaning up" phase so I was fine
<ulilicht> or, if you really want to hear this sentence: it is no razy ;) no, sorry, but i dont know waht a "razy" should be ;)
<lascar> Since I upgraded the kernel, my notebook can neither suspend or hibernate.  Why?
<scrubb2000> hrm...which process is the frontend?  It's "Distribution Upgrade" in the taskbar thing.
<Grosser> i've just reinstall my kubuntu and my Grub only list Kubuntu but no Windows Vista. And the Kubuntu option won't even boot. I have to boot using boot menu by selecting the hard drive I installed Kubuntu in. Is there a way to fix this?
<SlimeyPete> scrubb2000: hrm, try hitting alt-esc then clicking the window, then see if all adept processes seem to have disappeared
<Daisuke_Ido> ulilicht: i corrected myself, i said razr
<SlimeyPete> (sorry,I meant alt-esc when I said al-f2 before)
<Daisuke_Ido> i was asking if the phone you were connecting was a razr
<ulilicht> no, its a sony ericsson, a k850i ;)
<scrubb2000> slimeypete, I see only adept_notifier
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, no clue then
<ulilicht> ah, ok ;)
<SlimeyPete> scrubb2000: you're fine then, do the aptfix to ensure your database isn't locked
<Daisuke_Ido> i was goign to say, if it's a razr, you'd have better luck connecting to it if you unhooked it from the cabe and threw it across the room a few times, kicked it really hard, and droped it in a bucket of paint thinner
<Daisuke_Ido> cable*
<ulilicht> and not to forget to drive over it with a tank ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> ulilicht: that does help sometimes
<scrubb2000> slimeypete, is the "!aptfix" the command?
<scrubb2000> what's the exclamation point for?
<SlimeyPete> no, that's a bot command to make ubotu tell you what to do
<SlimeyPete> witness:
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<scrubb2000> oh
<SlimeyPete> you want from "sudo" through to "-a"
<scrubb2000> oh yeah.  duh
<SlimeyPete> so no << >>
<scrubb2000> Looks like timidity and solfege (which uses timidity) failed...
<Grosser> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thedoctor> Oi...my new firewall is way too aggressive
<scrubb2000> slimeypete, how do I get rid of the blank X windows that used to be the distro tool?
<SlimeyPete> scrubb2000: alt-esc then click on the windows
<SlimeyPete> should kill them
<scrubb2000> it just brings up the process list...
<SlimeyPete> oh... hrm,sorry
<SlimeyPete> must have the wrong shortcut
<SlimeyPete> try alt-f2 then type "xkill"
<jason__> hello. has anyone else noticed a major performance difference between 7.10 and 8.04 when copying or deleting files? (especially large amounts of files)
<scrubb2000> Do I just click on the window I want to kill?
<jason__> and kaffeine takes forever to open now
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i've found 8.04 to be faster
<Fujisan> Daisuke_Laptop
<Fujisan> Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> wait, kde...  nevermind.
<Fujisan> one question... how do i install: screen ?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's already installed
<Daisuke_Ido> by default
<Fujisan> how do i run it from Konsole?
<Daisuke_Ido> type screen
<Fujisan> and is there a man screen?
<Daisuke_Ido> there is
<Fujisan> ty
<Fujisan> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a very VERY useful utility
<Fujisan> bash: screen: command not found
<Fujisan> hmz
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> that's odd
<Fujisan> installing it now :)
<Fujisan> hmz yeah a little
<Fujisan> its running now thanks :)
<jason__> so nobody here on hardy has found kaffeine taking long to open?
<jason__> and why doesn't hardy use the 2.6.25 kernel instead of the 2.6.24
<ulilicht> hm, ok, so i'll go to bed now(it's late in europe now... ;)) , thanks for you help, ere4si. if anybody wants to add something to my phone-pc-connection problem, here's the thread (german): http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/168331/?p=1383515#1383515
<SlimeyPete> scrubb2000: yeah, just click it
<phiqtion> to install kde4 in ubuntu 8.04 it's kubuntu-desktop right?
<ere4si> night ulilicht
<ulilicht> i think it was kde4-core@phiqtion
<scrubb2000> slimeypete, it doesn't work...
<ulilicht> just type kde4 in adept
<liza> hi how to show the menu bar on my kopete?
<Jager> anyone have sound issues in hardy?
<scrubb2000> oh wait
<scrubb2000> nevermind
<slow-motion> n8
<scrubb2000> I was clicking on the titlebar, which belongs to compiz, not X. pfft
<SlimeyPete> ah
<phiqtion> kubuntu-desktop is kde3?
<BonesolTeraDyne> phiqtion: yes.
<BonesolTeraDyne> kubuntu-kde4-desktop is KDE4
<scrubb2000> slimeypete, how do I rerun the distro upgrade tool directly?
<phiqtion> BonesosTeraDyne: i just installed kubuntu-desktop but i really want kde4. what should i do?
<scrubb2000> I did it through adept manager last time...the option popped up on its own...
<SlimeyPete> scrubb2000: hmm ok, let me see if I can dig out the direct command
<SlimeyPete> it might take me a little while
<phiqtion> BonesolTeraDyne: i just installed kubuntu-desktop but i really want kde4. what should i do?
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, no the live cd doesn't allow an upgrade like a net upgrade from within the OS. The live cd is for a clean install only AFAIK
<sergiuu> apt-get install kde4
<BonesolTeraDyne> phiqtion: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop" will install the KDE4 desktop. not sure how to remove the KDE3 desktop, though.
<sergiuu> )
<scrubb2000> phiqtion, I'd keep KDE3 for now.  4 still has some bugs.
<jason__> phiqtion: to find the correct package do this,  sudo apt-cache search kde4
<jason__> it will give you a list etc, kde4 is nice but buggy, enjoy :)
<jason__> could someone send me a screenshot of their ubuntu desktop so I can see what it looks like?
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, well I have both on a cd, but I have 7.10 now, and I wanted to upgrade from alternate to save bandwidth, and when I tried accessing the cd, that was the message that came up.
<SlimeyPete> scrubb2000: arg, can't find the command, sorry
<SlimeyPete> there definitely is one... I used it myself
<jereme> hi, I just installed the desktop effects on hardy heron, it all looks like it worked, but none of the effects are enabled
<jereme> has anyone experienced this?
<Fujisan> jereme -):-d
<Fujisan> you got the ascii effect enabled :o
<jereme> is that a cowboy sticking out its tounge?
<Fujisan> lol
<Fujisan> yeah
<jessica> how can i set it up so my kubuntu is over to moniters
<jessica> i have the other moniter plugged in to my laptop
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, check the bottom of this page , this could be the solution : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, checking now.
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, see the command ?  , kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, run it in the run command box , alt+f2
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, This is what I've been trying to do... when I run that command in Konsole, I get that error message....  =(
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, I've done that too
<FenixReign> BluesKaj,  that doesn't do anything....
<BluesKaj> no run it in the run command box , alt+f2
<BluesKaj> does it ask for your pw ?
<scrubb2000> how do I list the contents of my path variable?
<FenixReign> yes, and after I enter it is... nothing happens, the dialog box disappears
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, after your pw is entered or after the command ?
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, after the password is entered... I'm trying a last alternative... downloading all avail. upgrades before my internet kicks me off...
<sparr> omg
<sparr> firefox 3 wraps long image title attributes
<sparr> 'tooltips'
<sparr> hooray!
<lascar> i upgraded to hardy and my notebook can no longer suspend or hibernate.  Help?
<Kiruwa2> any particular issues with installing for dual boot on a vista machine I should be aware of? (other than the usual, "in rare occasions, dual booting fsck's windows")
<alucardromero> If you're using Grub... all should work well.
<Kiruwa2> k... will be installing hardy in a moment...
<Daisuke_Ido> believe me, if it fscks windows, that's a feature, not a bug.
<Kiruwa2> hehe
<Kiruwa2> I don't necessarily disagree...
<Kiruwa2> This laptop is mostly going to be full of "poke it and see what breaks" systems... vista and hardy-kde4
<sparr> im upgrading to kde 4 once 4.1 comes out
<Kiruwa2> I suspect I'll mostly be running kde4 out of the kde-svn directory
<lascar> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lascar> !acpi
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<KWGoD> can someone help me out with something
<KWGoD> hello?
<ere4si> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dips> somebody help!!!! ive mounted my hfs+ drive...i unmounted it...now i cant boot into mac osx!
<KWGoD> i´ve got a disk for some shitty homework assignment
<neville_> I doubt it's supported here, but is reconstructor supported in Kubuntu as well as Ubuntu, or is that a mute point as they're both the same, give or take aesthetics?
<vorian> KWGoD: please watch your language, thanks :)
<KWGoD> sry
<Daisuke_Ido> KWGoD: just ask your question
<KWGoD> i cant get it to install on my comp
<Daisuke_Ido> umm...  you're going to have to be a little more specific than that
<Daisuke_Ido> "i have a disk that won't install"  tells us nothing useful, sorry
<KWGoD> thats pretty much the problem
<dips> ive mounted my hfs+ drive...i unmounted it...now i cant boot into mac osx! but kubuntu works fine
<Daisuke_Ido> what is it, what OS are you using, is it a kubuntu disc, is it a piece of windows software you can't get to install under kubuntu, etc. etc.
<KWGoD> kubuntu
<KWGoD> not sure which version
<KWGoD> but i need to put it on my comp and im not sure how to make it run
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<dips> put the cd in...click install...problem solved
<KWGoD> click install on wut?
<KWGoD> it pulls up a window that says open or burn
<dips> shud b a icon on dekstop
<Daisuke_Ido> dips: while it's nice to break a problem down to the absolute simplest solution and assume the user's just dumb, that's NOT how we do things here.
<Daisuke_Ido> KWGoD: will the disc boot at all?
<KWGoD> yeah it pulls up the info
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have an option to launch the live cd session?
<Walzmyn> So,when you virtualize a guest OS - does it need to have the same drivers it would need if it were the only OS on the system?
<neville_> No Walzmyn, it should have something relatively similar to drivers corresponding to tis pretend hardware
<neville_> What is the virtualising software you're using?
<Walzmyn> neville_, vituralbox
<Athlon64M> is anyone else using kde 4?
<Walzmyn> Athlon64M, have it, but not using it
<neville_> Okay in that case Walzmyn, you should just need to install the guest additions?
<Walzmyn> neville_, i ask, because i've got xp virtualized - it's not sizeing the screen right
<Walzmyn> neville_, i saw them talk about that on their site, but I could never find any guest additions, what and where are they?
<Athlon64M> i'm trying to figure out how to configure my kubuntu 8.04 remix (kde 4) as a server,   is there a list of packages I could download?
<neville_> Boot into your guest os Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> neville_, ok
<neville_> Then, release the cursor from the guest, go to the devices menu, and then select 'install guest additions'
<Walzmyn> Athlon64M, other than KDE the packages should all be the same as everything else, shoudln't they?
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, brb
<neville_> Then it should run an installer for the drivers the guest windows will need, and screen should resize proeprly too
<neville_> After they install, of course
<Walzmyn> neville_, ahh, I just opened virtualbox and it says my guest OS is not available!
<neville_> okay, what does it say exactly?
<Athlon64M> Walzmyn,  I meant, I'm trying to setup my box as a LAMP
<Athlon64M> but the remix live cd doesn't have that as an option
<Athlon64M> so I'd have to install the packages right?
<ere4si> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Walzmyn> well, on the pane on the left, it has the entry for windows XP and says "inaccessable"
<neville_> something might have corrupted it
<neville_> did you save a snapshot then update virtualbox? that can break things
<Walzmyn> ... is ubottu a bot?
<Walzmyn> neville_, i've not updated that I know of
<Athlon64M> *apparently*
<Walzmyn> neville_, this is a pretty new install
<Walzmyn> that was neat, i've never seen a useful bot in one of these rooms before
<Walzmyn> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<neville_> is it possible for you to just make a new virtual machine?
<Athlon64M> ere4si, thats man
<Athlon64M> thanks*
<ere4si> k
<FenixReign> BluesKaj,  I downloaded the updates, and now it is working for me!
<Walzmyn> neville_, yes it's possible - I just looked all the files are there and nothing seems to be out of order as far as you can see from dolphin
<neville_> sorry, i got to go
<Walzmyn> thanks
<Athlon64M> dum dum dum time to sudo apt-get
<Walzmyn> you helped a bunch
<jerem> salut all
<Walzmyn> aloha jereme
<jereme> aloha
<jereme> someone should make a hawaiian distribution
<jereme> every package in the package management system could be called dakine
<Regital> what was the command in konsole so i can adjust the volume settings in kubuntu 8.04?
<jereme> call it humuhumunukunukapua'a linux
<Hydrogen> !topic | jereme
<ubottu> jereme: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Walzmyn> Regital, try kmix
<Hydrogen> that really needs to say something about not being off topic
<jereme> Hydrogen, my apologies... just making banter while reading the FAQ
<jereme> can't get desktop effects to kick in
<nonewmsgs> i love how easy it is to watch dvds.  yes my noob friends, add a repository you don't know of and sudo apt-get a new file you never heard of before
<Regital> Walzmyn, thanks
<Hydrogen> yes
<Hydrogen> the legal system is pretty awesome, isn't it nonewmsgs
<SlimeyPete> nonewmsgs: *shrug* legal issues and all that
<Walzmyn> nonewmsgs, that's why we're here! :)
<SlimeyPete> not much that can be done without significant amounts of money exchanging hands
<nonewmsgs> smile.  indeed.  it's just frustrating and i have done this several times before
<nonewmsgs> i say screw the man and dvdcss2 and let's all go back to deCSS
<SlimeyPete> heh
<SlimeyPete> Canonical's lawyers may disagree ;)
<wirechief> the proprietary driver for ati install using Hardware Drivers Manager fails to provide a workable X screen any other way to do this?
<Hydrogen> don't you hate when you want to make a snide comment
<Hydrogen> and then forget what the word is
<Hydrogen> that the entire comment hinges around
<jereme> ha
<jereme> I might have a hawaiian word for you, but I don't want to get in trouble :)
<nonewmsgs> and any MPAA guys will get my OEM nero/powerdvd CDs thrown at them
<wirechief> the offer to use proprietary ati driver for ati results in a "out of range" and you are left dead.
<peer_> hi, when I attach my usb disk to the computer, the window which asks for what to do - open, dowload pictures etc., doesn't appear any more. dmesg says only this: usb 4-4.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<jereme> wirechief what kind of card?
<jereme> wirechief, which model, rather
<wirechief> jereme: ati1300
<nonewmsgs> !dvdcss2
<ubottu> Factoid dvdcss2 not found
<SlimeyPete> !dvd
<nonewmsgs> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SlimeyPete> heh
<SlimeyPete> "backing up"
<peer_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nonewmsgs> i back up loads of dvds
<jereme> wirechief: might that need the fglrx driver instead of ati?
<wirechief> jereme: yes
<jereme> wirechief: and that is what is failing for you?
<Walzmyn> What's it mean when the bot puts !exclimation point in the middle of his answer?
<wirechief> jereme: it doesnt tell you what is getting installed however i checked and it was fglrx
<jereme> wirechief: I assume you have the kernel module installed too, right?
<jereme> wirechief: lsmod | grep fglrx
<Hydrogen> Walzmyn: It's a cheap form of hyperlinking
<Hydrogen> it means he has more information about those topics
<Hydrogen> that you can access by entering it
<Hydrogen> like !medibuntu
<wirechief> jereme: i just used the popup installer and followed the prompts
<jereme> wirechief, ah...
<jereme> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Walzmyn> Hydrogen, ah, I shoulda figured that out.
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, glad to hear it ! :)
<FenixReign> BluesKaj,
<wirechief> jereme: i have gotten it to work with dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<FenixReign> yeah me too
<nonewmsgs> i thought backing up owned software is legal in 99% of the countries
<jereme> backing up pwnt sofware is not
<wirechief> jereme: will check the bots story
<nonewmsgs> and dvds
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, I wonder about the quotes on that command , if it would have worked without them.
<jereme> well, if backing up a dvd requires cracking the encryption, I think the violation happens there
<BluesKaj> jereme, the short answer is yes
<SlimeyPete> nonewmsgs: erm, not legal in the UK, for sure
<SlimeyPete> some scandinavian countries allow it
<wirechief> jereme: that almost works, but it is out of date for kbuntu and hardy heron
<FenixReign> I don't know... I honestly think that it was because of the updates....
<SlimeyPete> in the UK it counts as copyright infringement regardless of encryption
<jereme> wirechief, I followed the gutsy instructions for installing the driver from ATI  just today and they worked
<Tecumseh> Hi guys, I have a little problem with kaffeine. Video playback stops every couple of minutes, audio still runs
<SlimeyPete> AFAIK.
<jereme> wirechief, and I'm on hardy
<wirechief> jereme: well thats great. but this particular page doesnt work for me there is no Administration tab
<wirechief> when the install finished i get out of range
<jereme> wirechief: how about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<KWGoD> i can view disc contents but clicking on the setup icons does nothing
<KWGoD> help?
<wirechief> jereme: thats a nice howto for older versions of Ubuntu, almost but still not a solution. perhaps i need to file a bug report with particulars.
<ubuntulova> ok i still do not have my 64bit dvdcss2 despite reading the dvd thing
<BluesKaj> KWGoD, clicking the "install icon" doesn't do anything ?
<wirechief> jereme: thanks for your help.
<ubuntulova> and i found this excellant google page but i can't find it anymore
<iceolate> anyone know if i can open new vista office 2007 spreadsheets in linux? my mums laptop broke and she needs to use mine
<iceolate> openoffice dont do it
<Tecumseh> not yet iceolate
<jereme> wirechief, no prob... but I don't see where you need an administrator tab
<iceolate> cheers tecuseh
<Tecumseh> been looking for that a while back when my work mailed me a document (docx)
<MilitantPotato> Anyone needing a fix for the ATI drivers from AMDs website and Ubuntu not shutting down?
<wirechief> iceolate you can try vbox with vista or xp that would work.
<jereme> wirechief, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<jereme> wirechief, that section details downloading the newest driver from AMD, building deb packages out of it, and installing them
<wirechief> jereme it goes to hardware manager
<Tecumseh> iceolate: there are websites that can do the conversion
<wirechief> jereme: ok
<jereme> wirechief, the one difference is going to be when you build the package from ATI's installer, it currently says Ubuntu/gutsy
<jereme> wirechief, make that Ubuntu/hardy and you'll get the new deb's
<MilitantPotato> wirechief once you get those installed, visit this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
<Tecumseh> again, I have a little problem with kaffeine. Video playback stops every couple of minutes, audio still runs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [High,In progress]
<MilitantPotato> wirechief if you can't get ubuntu to shutdown.
<jereme> Militant, oh my goodness, your the icecream on my cake... I've been seeking this solution for months!
<MilitantPotato> :)
<genii> Hmm, at least it looks like they are working on that one
<jereme> MilitantPotato: though, because of that bug, I learned how to reboot my PC from a hardlock using the SysRq key
<MilitantPotato> Someone else posted that link a few days back, worked great, needs to be passed around
<iceolate> tecumseh- yeah? ill go have a look, i think i can get a freind with old excel to convert them to office 2003, that works for sure
<MilitantPotato> RSEIUB ;)
<wirechief> jereme: what is the ATI driver version currently being used with  8.04 ?
<KWGoD> no install button to click
<jereme> MilitantPotato: I was only using SUB... what was I missing?
<MilitantPotato> jereme: you'll need to do it once more, I had to reboot for that to work
<jereme> MilitantPotato: rgr
<Tecumseh> I know microsoft released a program for it to convert, but you need to have a ms operating system then
<jereme> wirechief: dunno... I just downloaded my driver from ATI
<MilitantPotato> jereme: google ctrl alt RSEIUB
<BluesKaj> MilitantPotato, do you mean this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [High,In progress]
<jereme> wirechief: the fglrx kernel driver seems to be missing ATM for hardy heron
<wirechief> jereme: so you didnt used the hardware manager ?
<jereme> wirechief: I may be wrong
<jereme> wirechief: not at all
<blankb> In the past I put my custom servicemenus in /home/user/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus .... where does dolphin expect these to go? I tried /home/user/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus but it doesnt seem to recongnize them.
<blankb> nevermind.
<jereme> k, I'm gonna play with rebooting a few times...
<wirechief> jereme: i guess new users are still getting bit by this snake.
<MilitantPotato> BluesKaj: same link :)
<jereme> wirechief, I'll be back in 5
<BluesKaj> yeah, just noticed
<wirechief> jereme: ok, this happened with 7.10 too
<Tecumseh> anyone with a clue to my problem?
<MilitantPotato> wirechief the one in the repos doesn't have AIGLX support, or atleast, it didn't the last time I checked
<BluesKaj> MilitantPotato, well, that's a good thing more ppl are bookmarking it
<MilitantPotato> I also found a fix for Firefox-2 and java not working
<MilitantPotato> in hardy
<wirechief> MilitantPotato: probably right, they are usually dated, had same problem last time i went through this, guess things are new but not ready for prime time yet
<BluesKaj> cool, there should be a way to include those URLs in the ubotu script
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: which URL's, for what?
<MilitantPotato> FGLRX not letting ubuntu shutdown and java not working with firefox 2
<jhutchins_wk> Unfortunately the bot is in transition right now, otherwise it's not too hard to get a factoid added.
<fluffy_bunny> damn iwl3945
<jhutchins_wk> 'till they get it fixed you can write up your own little faq sheet.
<jhutchins_wk> Does somebody have the fix for hardy locking down sudo documented?
<jhutchins_wk> fluffy_bunny: Now now, language.
<jhutchins_wk> fluffy_bunny: bmc43xx while youre at it though.
<jereme> MilitantPotato: worked like a charm :)
<MilitantPotato> good deal :)
<jereme> that hard lock on every logout was turning me emo
<jereme> now if I can just crack this desktop effects nut
<MilitantPotato> jhutchins_wk:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo  ?
<gtt> have most people had success with the upgrade?
<gtt> really nervous about doing it
<gtt> but i figure i should.
<MilitantPotato> mine failed
<MilitantPotato> got a busy box after grub loaded Kubuntu
<jereme> mine nearly worked like a charm...  had to redo my fglrx installation
<BonesolTeraDyne> MilitantPotato: Same here. I kept getting the SATA errors.
<tw33k> Hello, I have a question about an error I'm getting when trying to connect to the update server
<tw33k> Can someone help me?
<gtt> thanks for the info ya'll
<jereme> tw33k, it's a help channel... there's no need to ask to ask...  in the channel topic you'll see a URL for pastes... use that to paste the error so folks here can see it
<MilitantPotato> BonesolTeraDyne: I have a feeling it's because i'm using an IDE drive, which was HDA, then became SDA in hardy
<jereme> I'm sure someone will try to help you
<BonesolTeraDyne> tw33k: Just ask your question. If someone can help, they will.
<BonesolTeraDyne> MilitantPotato: Heh, that could be it.
<tw33k> When I try to update now, whatever file it is... it gives me this error
<tw33k>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<tw33k> can some tell me how to correct it?
<nonewmsgs> i want to be able to hold in the scroll wheel and move the mouse so it zooms
<jco> hi, why are all versions of konsole linked to kde4 libs? is there a "real" konsole 3 somewhere?
<jereme> jco: yes, thr's konsole and there's konsole-kde4 in the repository
<jereme> jco: plain konsole _should_ be 3
<jco> jereme: I see, but konsole is linked to kde4 libs too :(
<jereme> oh
<jereme> not sure then
<jco> it look definitely ugly, it doesn't look like all other kde apps...
<jco> (and as all kde4 apps misses options)
<jereme> weird
<jereme> jco: what about /usr/bin/konsole?
<jereme> it would seem that would be first in your path by default
<jco> jereme: I installed only that, but I notice now a thing: all apps are that way...
<jereme> but I definitely have 2 konsoles... one looks like kde3 one looks like kde4
<jco> (I just installed kde right now, sorry)
<nonewmsgs> omfg kaffeine can play dvd isos.
<gtt> those that had the failed upgrade, what method did you use?
<nonewmsgs> none of that silly manual mounting
<jco> ii  konsole        4:3.5.9-0ubunt X terminal emulator for KDE
<jco> there's no kde3 anymore in ubuntu?
<IppatsuMan> konsole is linked to kdelibs4c2, which is the core library for kde 3, while konsole-kde4 depends on kdelibs5 (core library for kde4)
<jereme> jco: kubuntu is still kde3 by default
<jereme> kde4 is optional
<jco> IppatsuMan: oh, I didn't know, I thought 4 meant kde4
<jco> (I come from another distro, sorry)
<IppatsuMan> jco: yeah, it's pretty confusing ^^
<wirechief-intel> jereme can you just install kde4  or do you need to enable a special repo ?
<jco> IppatsuMan: btw, I assumed that installing Ubuntu, then installing all KDE is the same as installe Kubuntu... is that correct?
<nonewmsgs> jco pretty much yeah
<nonewmsgs> but you can start with kde instead of gnome
<goshawk> jco: yep, be sure to install kubuntu-desktop package
<jco> goshawk: oh, that's a metapackage I suppose...
<wirechief-intel> i wondered if it was just a simple apt-get install kde4  or do you do something else ?
<jco> ii  kubuntu-deskto 1.75           Kubuntu desktop system
<jco> wirechief-intel: I did it from synaptic, then adjusted a couple of thigs via apt
<degres> helo
<wirechief-intel> jco does it get the 4.03 ?
<jco> wirechief-intel: 4.03 of what?
<wirechief-intel> jco kde 4.03
<jco> ii  kdebase-bin-kde3                               4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7
<wirechief-intel> jco oh you have 3.59 then
<jco> yes, but my konsole looks and behaves exactly as my other konsole4 on another distro
#kubuntu 2008-05-03
<jco> I miss options and the popup menus look nothing like the rest of the desktop...
<jco> it's weird imho
<wirechief-intel> jco i know you can download from distrowatch the full 8.04 with kde4 as experiemental
<jco> wirechief-intel: I don't want kde4, I have it in a virtualbox, I just want plain 3
<wirechief-intel> jco that bad huh.
<jco> it seems just konsole is affected, maybe I'll try a re-login
<jco> brb
 * BluesKaj still wonders if there will be a kde 3.6.0 or are wegonna be burdened with widgets and witches brews in kde4 , if we want to "upgrde" :/
<jco> re, same thing
<wirechief> jereme: now have fglrx ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          2:8.476-0ubuntu1
<IppatsuMan> jco: KDE3 version of konsole is in installed in /usr/bin , konsole for KDE4 is installed in /usr/lib/kde4/bin : so check your PATH environment variable to see which one will be started
<jereme> wirechief, you'll need the kernel driver too
<jco> IppatsuMan: thanks, I'm a bit stupid, it's 1 am and a bit tired too
<jereme> which is supposed to come with the restricted kernel modules package
<jereme> but I certainly couldn't find it
<jco> IppatsuMan: I was launching konsole with a key shortcut configured from the menu
<wirechief> jereme: ii  fglrx-kernel-2.6.24-16-generic             2:8.476-0ubuntu1+2.6.24-16.30 ATI binary kernel module for Linux 2.6.24-16
<Desmond> hey
<Desmond> i have le question
<jco> IppatsuMan: runnin it from shell, (the /usr/bin/ one) runs the 3 version
<Desmond> how alike are kubuntu and linux mint kde?
<jco> thanx all for your patience
<jmichaelx> several weeks ago i upgraded from gutsy to hardy. in gutsy, i had kde4 installed... but i do not think that the kde4 packages were upgraded during the dist-upgrade process. any suggestions?
<Desmond> sudo aptitude update>
<IppatsuMan> jco: the change progress from KDE3 to KDE4 is bringing all kind of weird things, so it's easy to be confused, don't worry ^_^
<Desmond> ?
<wirechief-intel> kano the script works fine in 8.04 and now it has fglrx
<jco> IppatsuMan: that's normal, what I found not so normal is to name the libs shifted by 1, lol
<hoggie> Hey
<hoggie> i need some help here, with kubuntu Hardy, i got an external lcd screen and i dont find a way to configure it to work on it and not on my laptops
<hoggie> screen...
<jco> ok, thanks all again, take care
<jereme> weird, if I reduce my color depth to 16, kdm can't start... I get an 80x25 screen full of garble
<jereme> it looks like a C64 crapped itself
<Walzmyn> anybody know why virtualbox-guest-modules package is not in 8.04 repos?
<nbf7777> #amarok
<Walzmyn> anybody know why virtualbox-guest-modules package is not in 8.04 repos?
<Kiruwa2> hmm... hardy-kde4 doesn't appear to be saving my mouse-acceleration setting
<Walzmyn> there's lots o' stuff not finished in KDE4
<Kiruwa2> I realize that... but not saving system settings is something that may have an easy fix (thus the comment :)
<jereme> crappity crap..  I broke my dual display  trying to make stupid compiz work
<genii> Hopefully you backedup xorg.conf before tinkering
 * Walzmyn nods at Kiruwa2 
<Walzmyn> Compiz = suckage
<genii> Walzmyn: Apparently no one here knows why. Someone in #kubuntu-kde4 may know
<Synergy_Peace> How does one enable pulse audio in Hardy?
<Walzmyn> genii, know what?
<genii> Walzmyn: ?
<Walzmyn> genii, you said someone in #kubuntu-kde4 might konw - they might know what?
<genii> Walzmyn: My comment was in response to your query of: "anybody know why virtualbox-guest-modules packge is not in 8.04 repos?"
<Jimmy1> Hey guys im having an issue ! when i load up my com;uter Knetwork man loads up but not ktorrent ! and other times Ktorrent will load up but not knetwork ! NOW if i try to open the application that ISNT running, it WONT open ???? what do i do
<Walzmyn> genii, oh, sorry - I didn't follow - Thank you.
<genii> Walzmyn: np
<jereme> compiz ate my baby!
<genii> jereme: Hopefully it gets indigestion ;)
<nosrednaekim> its ok.... enough computers running compiz have been licked by babies case they are so sweet :)
<nosrednaekim> itsjust getting even
<Jimmy1> can any1 help    ?
<genii> Jimmy1: Remove both their rc setting from /home/yourname/.kde/share/config
<genii> Substitute "yourname" accordingly
<jereme> hrm... can I adjust my color depth from within KDE?
<Jimmy1> i can get to home/jim/ but then there is no .kde/share/config
<genii> Jimmy1: It's normally not visible since starts with a .    If you type the path past the .kde it will find it
<Jimmy1> sorry im a bit of a noob ! how do i do that
<nbf7777> evening ladies and gents
<nbf7777> anyone has issues with the cube n kubuntu?
<genii> Jimmy1: Open Konqueror, put into the URL bar there: ~/.kde/share/config                and you should see the rc files I speak of
<nbf7777> i can get it to work fine in Ubuntu but it kubuntu it seems a pain
<genii> Jimmy1: Delete the ones belonging to ktorrent and knetworkmanager
<genii> Jimmy1: You will need to logout and back in to take effect
<Jimmy1> ok i have deleted the ones that say *.rc
<Jimmy1> Ktorrent and knetwork
<genii> Jimmy1: OK, after logout/logon you may need to start knetworkmanager
<Jimmy1> so this should work when i vtrl + alt backspace yeh  ?
<genii> Jimmy1: to do this, alt-f2 then type in the name
<Fuzzybunn> hey everyone I just installed Kubuntu HH with KDE 4 and I installed the Virtualbox Guest additions and after I rebooted I have lost my startmenu and every panel except for the widget thing
<Jimmy1> ok
<Jimmy1> brb
<Fuzzybunn> and I also cannot installed any packages using apt-get or the GUI interface
<genii> Jimmy1: No, that only restarts the X server, the kde cache will be unaffected. You need actual logout/logon
<genii> bah. So impatient
<Jimmmy11> ahh it worked
<Jimmmy11> :)
<Jimmmy11> thanks for that mate
<genii> Jimmmy11: np. Although you should have done actual logoff to clear the cache for the kde
<anon23> hi
<Jimmmy11> okie
<Jimmmy11> thanks again cyas
<anon23> if I have Ubuntu, and want to replace it with Kubuntu, do I do "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop", then "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" ? Or will remove the ubuntu desktop cause me problems?
<antoine_> dude ubuntu/kubuntu it's just gnome/kde
<antoine_> you can intall both deskop manager
<anon23> I know that
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<genii> anon23: You should do the kubuntu-desktop install first then the ubuntu-desktop removal
<anon23> but last time I did that Kubuntu was full of Ubuntu apps in the menu, kind of polluting. I'm never going to use most Ubuntu apps again (hence me moving away)
<anon23> thanbks for the link nos
<anon23> It's not just about shortcuts, I don't like to keep files I don't need lying around :)
<antoine_> well i see
<antoine_> guess i misunderstood :p
<t3hwiz0rd> is anyone here familiar with qdvdauthor?
<fine> i'm not =) sorry
<fine> i don't even know what it is
<anon23> !KDE4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jereme> god grant me the serentity to not smash my ATI card into tiny pieces
<fine> ati is bad for your health :(
<jereme> dude, I've shaved like 5 years off of my life just today
<nosrednaekim> jereme: whats rong?
<genii> And the wisdom to know when is right time to do it.
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<wirechief-intel> jereme: it works fine now.
<anon23> will Kubuntu 8.04 have an official KDE4 update later on? I know I can install it no problem, but is it considered a Kubuntu-supported app?
<anon23> is it = will it
<jereme> nosrednaekim: trying to get compiz working on dual head fglrx is painful
<jereme> wirechief-intel: excellent!
<nosrednaekim> it is official right now....
<fine> the biggest problem atm is that all aps are not supported
<nosrednaekim> jereme: heh... ok, I feel your pain
<fine> jereme: hang on :)
<anon23> jereme: that's ATI for you. I learned my lesson when I bought a new computer, went Nvidia. Everything worked straight from install, including Compiz.
<anon23> fine: but since it's a 3-year release, would we have supported KDE apps in 1 year or 2 years?
<nosrednaekim> anon23: its offically community supported... and you can install it with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop"
<anon23> KDE4, obviously
<fine> yeah of course anon23
<nosrednaekim> !khardy | anon23
<ubottu> anon23: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<anon23> cool
<fine> just a matter of time
<Fuzzybunn> does anyone know what the kde taskbar is called
<Fuzzybunn> ?
<jereme> is it still kicker?
<Kiruwa2> Fuzzybunn: kde3 or 4?
<t3hwiz0rd> so no one here has ever used qdvdauthor
<fine> like a Podbot would say : i'm off for cigarette break
<Daisuke_Ido> Fuzzybunn: kicker
<Kiruwa2> 3 is kicker
<Fuzzybunn> well in 4
<jereme> 4 is plasma?
<Fuzzybunn> the black bar at the bottom
 * jereme shrugs
<Kiruwa2> Actually... I think the one in 4.0 is also kicker... could be wrong about that
<jereme> ah
<Kiruwa2> But in 4.1 we should get the new one
<Daisuke_Ido> 4 is popularly known as "ohnowwhattheheckisthatfrigginthingsupposedtobe?"
<nosrednaekim> the plasma panel
<genii> Who names the bot? Is the extra t neccesary now?
<Fuzzybunn> hmmm im not sure how to launch it
<Fuzzybunn> I installed Kubuntu with KDE 4 and I installed one thing rebooted and I lost everything on my desktop
<fine> ?
<Fuzzybunn> all it has is the background image and the widget thing
<fine> what do you mean "one thing"?
<nosrednaekim> Fuzzybunn: it disappeared? ok run "killall plasma && rm .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc && plasma"
<jereme> fine: Vista :)
<Fuzzybunn> well im running Kubuntu in a virtual machine
<fine> ouch jereme :p
<Fuzzybunn> its called Virtualbox and it has some guest addition tools that you install
<jereme> "all I did was install a glass of water and it broke!"
<Fuzzybunn> and I installed that and then rebooted and it mseed everything up
<wirechief-intel> Fuzzybunn i dont think Vbox will like the graphics for kde4 it just has a generic graphic driver.
<Fuzzybunn> oh
<Fuzzybunn> well it seems to be fine
<Fuzzybunn> i havent done much
<Fuzzybunn> like i havent played any games or anything like that
<Fuzzybunn> im just trying to learn Kubuntu
<Fuzzybunn> but it seems like no matter what i install it on I run into a massive amount of problems
<wirechief-intel> Fuzzybunn: well it doesnt do gaming or graphic stuff very well.
<wirechief-intel> Fuzzybunn: so do those who do a norma install ;)
<Fuzzybunn> yeah i know
<Fuzzybunn> thats why im running it in a virtual machine
<wsjunior> hi guys, i decided to move to gnome and installed ubuntu-desktop metapackage inside a kubuntu 8.04 default installation, now how could i remove all kde related packages at once?
<Fuzzybunn> I installed in on my laptop on the hd and it wouldnt detect any of the hardware after I did a adept update
<wirechief-intel> Fuzzybunn: i had to do some special tricks to get fglrx installed.
<Fuzzybunn> oh
<wirechief-intel> Fuzzybunn: i hope you are not dualbooting with older distros
<Fuzzybunn> well i dont know that much about linux so i probably couldnt do those same tricks
<Fuzzybunn> ummm that was a while ago
<wsjunior> is there any way to remove all kde related packages at once?
<Fuzzybunn> I was using wubi or something
<Fuzzybunn> so it wasnt that old
<wirechief-intel> Fuzzybunn: well its basically a work in progress for all of us.
<nosrednaekim> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<wsjunior> thanks
<wsjunior> is this link broken?
<wirechief-intel> Fuzzybunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/207001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207001 in grub "Error 2: Bad file or directory type for other OS on same disk" [Undecided,New]
<rockets> how stable is the 8.04 KDE4 remix?
<wsjunior> 0%
<jereme> haha
<wsjunior> terribly
<rockets> wsjunior, 0% stable?
<wsjunior> i hated it
<jereme> now there's an exaggeration
<wsjunior> maybe
<rockets> mm. gnome it is then.
<wirechief-intel> Fuzzybunn: well the bot has not decided but for me it is real.
<jereme> I don't think it's all stability issues
<jereme> it's a lack of application support
<Walzmyn> i'm bout to DL virtualbox from their website theyv'e got X86 and AMD - i've got a 64bit intel processor - which should I get?
<wsjunior> its a premature released software i think the shouldnt have realeased it yet
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: do you have x86 or amd64 ubuntu installed?
<Walzmyn> amd64
<jereme> wsjunior: that's why it's optional and not the suggested release of kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: then get amd
<jereme> kde 3 is great on Hardy
<jereme> hell it was great on Feisty
<Walzmyn> that's confusing, why don't they stick "64" on that.
<Walzmyn> ?
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: dunno :)
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, thank you for all the help.
<Walzmyn> i'ma eat some supper now.
 * Walzmyn waves
<jereme> have a good weekend all
<wirechief> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Frederick> folks is kde4 usable now or still ubberly broken? :P
<dick-richardson> Frederick: I'm using it daily
<guga> !uograde
<ubottu> Factoid uograde not found
<Frederick> dick-richardson: dick-richardson is it functional?
<guga> !upgrading
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dick-richardson> it has flaws, but isn't bad
<dick-richardson> feels gnomish to me...looking forward to the kde customizability I'd gotten used to
<nosrednaekim> its perfectly stable for me
<dick-richardson> ok, so not entirely gnomish ;)
<dick-richardson> very stable here, as well
<ejupin> Frederick: I use it daily also, very stable now
<dick-richardson> I have a shell script and in it I want to change the first argument passed...anyone familiar with how to do that?
<dick-richardson> 1=desiredtext doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> change it?
<nosrednaekim> oh... not very familiar with bash
<Walzmyn> ok, i've now got sun's virtualbox running - how do i get to the guest additions option?
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: it should be up there!
<Walzmyn> nevermind, just found it
<Walzmyn> I was looking on the manager window not the guest window
<cahuez> aroaroux..
<consfearacy> GNOME or KDE? which is better?
<KittenOfWar> consfearacy: try both, it's your call
<consfearacy> ok
<KittenOfWar> KDE is more configurable IMO
<nosrednaekim> it is... for sure... its whether you like it more configurable
<nosrednaekim> :)
<KittenOfWar> ﻿Can someone help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9647/     Also, when I open adept I get this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9649/
<consfearacy> KittenOfWar, you are a girl
<consfearacy> a girl on the internets?!
<Taladan__> KittenOfWar: looks like your sources.list got munged when you edited it.  Did you happen to make a backup of it before you edited it?
<KittenOfWar> Taladan: I've even cleared it, adept still wont open, and no
<Taladan> "cleared it" ?
<KittenOfWar> yea, made it empty
<Taladan> oof
<Taladan> yeah, that would be a problem
<KittenOfWar> commented out everything, loaded one from my PC
<KittenOfWar> nothing seems to fix it
<Taladan> You should probably see if you can dl the original sources.list from the net and put it in /etc/apt/
<Taladan> That would be the first step towards fixing your problem
<Hawkeye-X> hello
<Hawkeye-X> does anyone here use spamassassin?
<Taladan> I have in the past, Hawkeye-X
<KittenOfWar> Taladan: same thing
<Taladan> But I'm not overly knowledgeable about it other than piping mail from a client through it
<KittenOfWar> Err http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<KittenOfWar>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<marcelinozxb> hola
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix | kittenofwar
<ubottu> kittenofwar: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Daisuke_Ido> !adeptfix
<KittenOfWar> Daisuke_Ido: didn't help
<KittenOfWar> about 5 of these for different files: W: Failed to fetch http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<KittenOfWar> where are these files downloaded?
<Taladan> doesn't sound like the lockfile is incorrectly accessed, sounds like she's got a corrupted update somehow
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, looks like it
<genii> Actually it looks like bzip2 isn't able to extract
<Taladan> KittenOfWar: do this -
<Daisuke_Ido> bash: -: command not found
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<genii> KittenOfWar: Do you actually have bzip2 installed?
<Taladan> KittenOfWar: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<KittenOfWar> yes
<Taladan> KittenOfWar: then
<Taladan> KittenOfWar: sudo vi /etc/apt/source.list
<Taladan> then type this exactly:
<Daisuke_Ido> vi vi vi *grumbles*
<Taladan> :%s/http:/ftp:/g
<Taladan> Then type exactly:
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I empathise
<Taladan> :wq
<Taladan> Then type - sudo apt-get update
<KittenOfWar> battern not found?
<KittenOfWar> pattern*
<Taladan> ...
 * genii sips some coffee 
<KittenOfWar> nice, it all crashed
<Daisuke_Ido> here's an easier way to start - pastebin your sources.list?
<Taladan> Daisuke_Ido is right
<KittenOfWar> what's the program ubuntu uses to default the sources.lst?
<nosrednaekim> KittenOfWar: adept manager -> adept -> manage repositories
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think you can regenerate a sources.list (however, that wouldn't be a bad idea to include - a script that just recreates a default sources.list
<KittenOfWar> Adept won't open
<KittenOfWar> what does gnome use?
<Daisuke_Ido> synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> but it will probably be the same issue
<KittenOfWar> synapic just gives a check/uncheck option
<KittenOfWar> snyaptic works fine.
<Taladan> ubuntu has a way to auto-fix it, but here KittenOfWar
<Taladan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739119
<Daisuke_Ido> then it's adept...  oh how i hate adept...
<Daisuke_Ido> one of the many little things that pushed me away from kde
<Taladan> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<juana> can anyone here help me
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | juana
<ubottu> juana: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<KittenOfWa1> pidgin died
<juana> Ok I was trying to install btnx so I could use my side buttons on my mouse and I uninstalled libgtk2.0-0 somehow. So then I reinstalled it but when I rebooted my computer I go strait to the command line instead of my login screen and when i typed firefox this came up GTK- WARNING**: cannot open display. Can anyone help me restore my computer to how it was before when I could use the log in...
<juana> ...screen. Or help me fix my problem.
<nosrednaekim> juana: for GTK programs... go to #ubuntu
<Taladan> sorry juana, not a gtk user, for the most part :(
<juana> well does kubuntu use it because i install from a kubuntu disk
<nosrednaekim> juana: unless you use gdm, gtk should not affect your logging in
<juana> I dont know I install with KDE4
<nosrednaekim> juana: did you boot recovery mode?
<juana> how do i do that
<nosrednaekim> on the boot menu... I was just wondering if you did
<juana> n i did not let me go try
<nosrednaekim> no no... thats ok
<nosrednaekim> its not going to do you any good
<yoyoma> is it a common thing to lose your sound after upgrading to 8.04?
<cahuez> no, it isn't yoyoma..
<nosrednaekim> yoyoma: you upgrade your kernel.. so things thay may have been previously working a certain way may not afterwards.... so yes :)
<yoyoma> nosrednaekim: can i .... redetect and configure audio?  some dpkg command?
<cahuez> mm, just give a try at...
<nosrednaekim> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cahuez> nope, just go to k/system config and..
<nosrednaekim> later guys...
<nosrednaekim> juana: try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then rebooting
<juana> I tried already same thing
<cahuez> sound system and o a "sound test" first..
<cahuez> you will hear a fast musik sound..
<yoyoma> it's enabled... and sound test didn't make any noise
<cahuez> ok then, click at hw tab and..
<cahuez> tell us what is the config at "select audio device"...
<yoyoma> auto detect
<juana> so does anyone know anything that can help
<Taladan> well
<cahuez> cool then select "advanced linux sound architecture"...
<yoyoma> done
<cahuez> ok, then try at the general tab the sound test..
<Taladan> juana you could try moving ~/.gnome and/or ~/.kde to ~/.gnome.bak and ~/.kde.bak and rebooting
<yoyoma> still nothing.  weird
<Taladan> that's kind of a hack-ish fix, but it might work
<cahuez> ok then try selectin the "open sound system" instead..
<juana> how do i do that
<yoyoma> still nothing
<Taladan> juana - mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome.bak
<juana> can you tell me how to do that from the konsole
<Taladan> juana - mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<juana> ok let me try
<Taladan> Um...if konsole is running....
<cahuez> mm, and yoyoma, what is your sound card, brand, etc..!?
<yoyoma> integrated on motherboard
<cahuez> is it a sound blaster one..!?
<yoyoma> hang on...
<genii> lspci | grep Audio      usually tells you
<cahuez> take a look with> lspci -v ..
<cahuez> yeap..
<Taladan> if it's integrated on the mb it's probaby AC97
<genii> or Intel ICH HDA
<yoyoma> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
 * Taladan nods
<Taladan> Yep, good call genii
<genii> !intelhda | yoyoma
<ubottu> yoyoma: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> Taladan: All of my boxes seem to come with them :)
<yoyoma> i'll have to try that out
<Taladan> genii - really?  Odd...I see a /bunch/ of the integrated ac97's...must just be my area
<yoyoma> does it seem reasonable that it worked great before i upgraded to hardy?
<cahuez> cool yoyoma and, are you dualbooting your pc, i.e, with windows..!?
<cahuez> yeap..
<yoyoma> i used to
<yoyoma> with this HDD it's all linux though
<cahuez> ok then, if you are not dualbooting then..
<cahuez> take a look here to this link> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu ..
<cahuez> there is a way to config the repositories which can point to medibuntu resources..
<yoyoma> are these proprietary drivers or something?
<cahuez> yeap, there are contained some proprietary and free ones..
<VousDeux> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<juana> ok im back and still with the same problem what i did notice when i rebooted is that it said kdm-kde4 was not running so after the reboot i tried to run it but it said it was not installed so after i tried installing it it said it depended on kdebase-bin and kdebase-data which are already at the latest versions
<yoyoma> cahuez: ok, i've got those apt sources added.  is there some driver package i can download to make sound work now?
<Taladan> juana - then I'm not sure....I'm not running kde4 so I haven't any experience with this type of issue
<cahuez> yeap yoyoma, let me check mine...
<juana> do you know if there is another channel that could be able to help me
<yoyoma> kubuntu-kde4
<Taladan> yeah, probably them
<Spazo> hi guys im new to this kubuntu so far its awesome my only prob is it wont keep my resolution at 1280 x 1024 every restart drops it back to 1024x768 and ideas on what i need to do
<Spazo> in nvidia x server i try save config then says error
<SauRjk> heloo can anyone help???
<cahuez> yoyoma, all is ok, just give another try then..
<yoyoma> still nothing
<SauRjk> does anyone have a solution i face in kopete
<SauRjk> i am online but frends see me as offline
<SauRjk> what is the problem there
<trident523> SauRjk: What service are you using?
<SauRjk> service??
<SauRjk> msn
<juana> thank guys hopefully someone will be able to help my
<SauRjk> trident523 msn
<SauRjk> i think i hav to restart
<trident523> ... ugh. why use MSN at all?
<cahuez> ok then yoyoma, do as root: dmesg > yoyo..
<cahuez> then vi/nano yoyo and search for hw errors...
<Hawkeye-X> does anyone here use spamassassin?
<yoyoma> pastebin it?
<yoyoma> dmesg output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9659/
<cahuez> nope, first check for hw related error/log messages..
<yoyoma> ok
<potty> is 320MB ram enough for kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> should be
<sebsebseb> enough yeah
<cahuez> checking...
<cahuez> yoyoma, all looks ok and for this time, try to reboot the pc..!
<yoyoma> ok
<yoyoma> going
<cahuez> sure..
<cahuez> aroaroux..
<SauRjk> ok i neet help
<SauRjk> nee
<SauRjk> need
<SauRjk> can anyone help
<SauRjk> i keep my status online
<SauRjk> but most of my frends see me as offline
<SauRjk> in kopete or pidgin when i am usin the msn service
<yoyoma> nothin
<SauRjk> anyone there??
<yoyoma> oh gush
<yoyoma> gosh
<yoyoma> got it..... i opened alsa mixer
<yoyoma> the channels were muted by default
<yoyoma> what's uip with that?
<cahuez> huhh yoyoma..!?
<yoyoma> i googled "no sound after 8.04 upgrade"
<cahuez> then place the right volumes and try again..
<yoyoma> one guy said open alsamixer, check the channels for mute, and unmute
<yoyoma> that was it
<yoyoma> i guess that's happened to a few people
<SauRjk> anyone have any idea of kopete
<cahuez> cool, so do you have plenty of sound right now yoyoma..!?
<yoyoma> yeah
<yoyoma> i almost fell out of my chair
<cahuez> hehehe, excellent..!
<cahuez> let's rock..
<yoyoma> here's one post about it:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765443
<yoyoma> i guess it was macs, not acer in this care
<yoyoma> case
<cahuez> kopete, yeap, tell me...
<SauRjk> i keep my status online
<cahuez> and what is your favourite musik player..
<yoyoma> allrighty, thanks for the help
<SauRjk> most of my frens see me ass offline
<yoyoma> adios
<cahuez> you are welcome, ciao..!
<SauRjk> cahuez: i keep my status as online.. however most of my frens see me offline
<altctrl> hi guys anybody can help with wireless connection problems?
<SauRjk> cahuez: using kopete or pidgin same happend
<SauRjk> happens
<potty> is interprid going to be based on kde4?
<cahuez> so yoyoma, go and celebrate with> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR4YH1N04pc ..
<julio_> hi everybody, can anyone help me with pidgin? :S
<juana> no one helped me at the kde4 channel
<cahuez> humm sau but..
<Daisuke_Ido> potty: most likely
<SauRjk> cahuez: but most of my frens see me ass ofline
<potty> lets see gnome release 3.0
<cahuez> hehehe..
<SauRjk> as
<cahuez> but try with right clicking over the kopete icon and be "busy" as example...
<altctrl>  what my problem is that i had this knetwork manager working just fine but it droped once and now when its trying to connect it only goes to 28% and no more
<SauRjk> i do that
<SauRjk> i keep online, busy evrythin
<altctrl> anyone know how to fix it?
<potty> its probably to complex against there simplicity philosophy.
<SauRjk> but they still see me ass offline
<rhyme> altctrl: do you have encryption on your network
<altctrl> yes wap
<altctrl> and i di dnot change it
<cahuez> it should work..
<SauRjk> did not
<juana> so can anyone here help me solve my problem
<cahuez> checking...
<SauRjk> huh??
<altctrl> any idea what to do? now i am plugged it with a cable...
<rhyme> altctrl: are you using kwallet to store passwords and stuff
<cahuez> checking kopete config...
<altctrl> i tried to connect like 20 times
<altctrl> yes kwallet
<SauRjk> where
<rhyme> hmm
<SauRjk> i hav done almost everyythin
<cahuez> hold....
<SauRjk> oki
<Hawkeye-X> so anyone here use spamassassin and can help me with the setup?
<rhyme> can you try with another computer or OS to verify that the problem is with kubuntu
<cahuez> kopete/preferences...
<SauRjk> yup
<SauRjk> preferences??
<SauRjk> configure or preferences??
<altctrl> not really my other computer is connected with cable
<altctrl> and it works here from my laptop anyway
<altctrl> the cable i mean works
<altctrl> but i do not have any other computer with wireless
<mrunagi> is lts the kde 3 version?
<cahuez> hey sau, if the config is fine, then try to restart kopete please...
<dbglt> hi guys, since updating kernel version with the upgrade, it appears as if DMA is enabled (disk throughput is quite bad). I can't enable it with hdparm. Any help? :\
<SauRjk> done that so many times
<rhyme> the problem could be with your router
<rhyme> hard to say
<altctrl> i can restart...
<SauRjk> jus cant see wat the problem is
<altctrl> i give it a try then back in a mnute or two
<SauRjk> others hav the same config
<rhyme> won't you lose your WEP code and stuff if you restart...
<SauRjk> i can see them online
<altctrl> its not wep
<rhyme> OK...
<altctrl> wap but i never lose it when i restart it
<cahuez> humm, if you change your status, there should be a light blue rectangle at kopete icon..
<altctrl> be back soon
<rhyme> OK
<SauRjk> yea i kno
<SauRjk> even if i keep them on anythin
<SauRjk> frens on msn see me as offline
<Desmond> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SauRjk> had this problem with gutsy and now with hardy too
<cahuez> humm, that's not usual..
<jonee> hey guys! can anyone lead me to the directions on how i would be able to make my wireless card work? it uses ipw2200 i believe
<Taladan> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jonee> thanks taladan that should be a start
<SauRjk> yea i kno cahuez
 * Taladan nods
<SauRjk> am fed up actually
<altctrl_> i am back
<cahuez> humm, checking...
<SauRjk> yea
<altctrl_> from wireless:) thanks rhyme
<cahuez> my kopete is version 0.12.7 with KDE 3.5.9 with kubuntu 8.04...
<rhyme> no problem :)
<Desmond> hey does anyone here have netgear wg311t
<Desmond> ?
<rhyme> hey altctrl, i got a weird router that sometimes just chooses not to work :)
<SauRjk> i use the one of kde 3 also
<rhyme> i know how it is
<altctrl_> yeah
<altctrl_> good night yall
<rhyme> night
<SauRjk> ok i lost the menu bar in kopete
<SauRjk> how to bring it back
<cahuez> humm, try another statuses just to test..
<cahuez> do a > ctrl + M ..
<rhyme> saurjk i believe KDE has a hotkey for this in a lot of apps
<rhyme> yeah ctrl m
<SauRjk> yea i saw that
<cahuez> aroaroux..!
<SauRjk> i hav tried a lot of statuses
<Jsn0327> has anyone found a cure for the domain not found sudo bug of kbuntu after upgradeing to 8.04?
<SauRjk> no am still offline
<SauRjk> my fren says so
<rhyme> anyone have experience with installing the official nvidia driver? should I go with the download package from nvidia.com or try to apt-get it somehow?
<SauRjk> cahuez: i still am offline actually
<cahuez> give a try first to the non-free stuff first..
<chemisus> whats the name of the program that installs drivers for devices? it usually pops up for me after fresh install
<cahuez> humm..!
<SauRjk> cahuez: my fren says so
<cahuez> sau, just check point by point the config stuff just to be sure if all is in place..
<cahuez> that is not usual as is..
<SauRjk> all like
<SauRjk> i have kept all the deafault configs actually
<SauRjk> guess evrythin is alrite
<cahuez> i see and the unstatus is not usual sau..1
<SauRjk> i know that...all my frends kopete works jus fine
<Hawkeye-X> any spamassassin users?
<SauRjk> its just mine
<Hawkeye-X> hmm.
<Hawkeye-X> did you set status?
<SauRjk> yea i have set status Hawkeye-X
<Hawkeye-X> reloaded kopete?
<SauRjk> hav check it on online, busy, even away
<SauRjk> but still they see me as offline
<cahuez> yeap, that's unusual as I see..!
<cahuez> and how are you connected to the web, by modem sau..!?
<SauRjk> cahuez: no i have cable internet
<SauRjk> pppoe
<cahuez> cool..
<SauRjk> the only problem is others see me ass ofline :(
<SauRjk> havend used kubuntu much bcoz of the problem
<cahuez> well sau, I don't know if i have the same issue but, usually I place myself as available and everybody happy, hehe..
<LeeJunFan> anyone know why this mount won't work? mount -t reiserfs -o murderwife=yes /dev/sdb1 /mnt ?
<SauRjk> cahuez: i alwayz hope that happen with me also
<cahuez> invisible/offline..
<SauRjk> cahuez: no hav kept it online
<Jsn0327> I downloaded network manager and kNetworkManager for kbuntu.  I unzipped both of them to their own directories.  I tried make and make install but it says that no make file exists.  How do i build and install these apps?
<cahuez> sau, try to change with the contact list in front the status just to see what changes then..
<SauRjk> change the contact list??
<cahuez> nope, just display the contact list and try to change your status, right..!
<SauRjk> didnt get u still
<cahuez> with the kopete contact list at front..
<SauRjk> yea
<cahuez> just right click at the icon and change your status, i.e. invisible...
<SauRjk> its invisible now
<cahuez> cool and, how do you know it..!?
<SauRjk> i cant start the conversation
<cahuez> but any changes with the icons below, colour changed..!?
<SauRjk> jus see a rectangle on the icon
<cahuez> the icons below should change if..
<SauRjk> the msn icon has a smiley i thin
<SauRjk> if??
<cahuez> rectangle if you change to invisible, like a small alien..?
<SauRjk> yea i see that
<SauRjk> it is rectangle
<cahuez> a rectangle with a smiling face like one, right..!?
<SauRjk> yea
<SauRjk> well and the thing is this problem arises only when i use msn
<SauRjk> gtalk works fine
<cahuez> ok so change then the status to busy...
<SauRjk> its changed
<cahuez> ok and what are the icons now..!?
<SauRjk> sht like an arrow or sth
<SauRjk> a brownish sth
<cahuez> ok so, what are the icons if you place yourself as "available"..!?
<SauRjk> in available i see a butterfl
<SauRjk> butterfly msn butterfly
<cahuez> cool, that's it, everything is working fine, hehe..!
<cahuez> there is no problem at all..!
<cahuez> aroaroux sau..
<SauRjk> ohw
<cahuez> mine the same, hehe..
<SauRjk> no my frend still sees me as offline
<cahuez> mm at msn..!?
<SauRjk> yea yea
<cahuez> mm, and how do you know your friend is looking you as a different status..!?
<SauRjk> i ask then dud
<SauRjk> duh
<juana__> help I have been looking for help is there any experts on here
<adrock358> yo
<cahuez> mm, suddenly your friend is with some kind of issues, hehe..
<adrock358> I gotta resize my partition to 45 gb while installing ubuntu with the ubuntu installer, but it will only let me install a90 gb part min.  Anybody have any advice?  Thanks.
<cahuez> or best, just give a try to> amsn...
<SauRjk> dont that once i think
<juana__> adrock can you help me
<adrock358> no bdy?
<cahuez> your kopete appl looks like working fine sau..!
<SauRjk> then y am i offline
<SauRjk> ??
<SauRjk> to others
<adrock358> darn.  i am stuck
<juana__> can you help me SauRjk
<SauRjk> juana__:  what problem??
<juana__> Ok I was trying to install btnx so I could use my side buttons on my mouse and I uninstalled libgtk2.0-0 somehow. So then I reinstalled it but when I rebooted my computer I go strait to the command line instead of my login screen and when i typed firefox this came up GTK- WARNING**: cannot open display. Can anyone help me restore my computer to how it was before when I could use the log in...
<SauRjk> if i know the soln i can
<juana__> ...screen. Or help me fix my problem.
<VousDeux> Hello: I'm probably missing something incredibly simple, but I cannot seem to get any sound even though it looks like it works...
<SauRjk> ohw.. dat i dont know sorry
<juana__> its ok i have tried the kde4 and no one can help me either
<SauRjk> also i am havin a huge problem of myself
<VousDeux> I just reinstalled Hardy x64 from CD, when I booted after that, the mic was set to boost, and let me tell you, I had sound then
<SauRjk> ohw oki
<VousDeux> I used the kmixer to turn the mic boost off, but amarok now looks like it is playing just fine, I just don't hear anything (nothing is muted either)
<cahuez> sau, the issue is fixed then..!?
<VousDeux> any ideas?
<SauRjk> cahuez: uhh no
<draik> Hello all
<SauRjk> jus could not find the solution
<cahuez> humm, your kopete program is working fine, just keep it going, hehe..!
<cahuez> hey draik...
<VousDeux> I've tried going into the system settings and manipulating the sound settings there, and also in amarok settings
<monkeybritches> VousDeux: Can you play other sounds? If you go into the System > Sound, can you play (and hear) the test sound?
<VousDeux> monkeybritches: no, the test sound does not produce anything audible
<cahuez> check the volume settings at sound mixers..
<monkeybritches> Have you tried changing the audio device under the hardware tab?
<draik> I am on Hardy. Few issues. Num Lock with LED on is lock off and vice-versa. My login looks like 800x600 fonts for the password. There is a crash from when I press the media button on my keyboard. I cannot load amarok when I press the button. Other media controls work well.
<VousDeux> I had sound on Feisty, Gutsy, and even on Hardy before the reinstall
<draik> Hello cahuez
<VousDeux> I did the reinstall to get rid of KDE4
<cahuez> aroaroux..
<VousDeux> I don't see any errors in the syslog either
<juana__> ok quick question if i use the alterante cd and hit fix system will it reinstall everything all over or actually fix things
<draik> How do I get the window decorations back from using compiz?
<juana__> do you mean use the compiz ones
<draik> juana__: Yes.
<monkeybritches> VousDeux: Which audio device is it using?
<juana__> i think its compiz --replace
<VousDeux> draik: you should be able to just type compiz --replace & into the run box
<draik> VousDeux: "compiz --replace &"  ?
<cahuez> mm, right clicking at desktop and choosing the right options; I'm not using it yet, hehe..
<VousDeux> monkeybritches: it's set on auto by default, but I tried all of them
<juana__> did it work draik
<VousDeux> draik: yes
<VousDeux> draik: I believe the & makes it persistent so that it will load when you reboot
<monkeybritches> VousDeux: Sorry, I'm running out of ideas. Does anyone else have any suggestions?
<VousDeux> monkeybritches: no problem...I appreciate your effort
<VousDeux> it looks like it's jamming, I just can't hear anything...the audio meter is going like crazy in amarok
<draik> Sorry, this isn't for me. This is for a friend of mine. They are on IM right now.
<monkeybritches> Is your soundcard listed when you do a lspci?
<cahuez> try listening this> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L03e2M9QTW4 ..
<VousDeux> monkeybritches: yes
<draik> Here is the error message she is getting... http://pastebin.ca/1005664
<monkeybritches> Have you checked to see if it's on the Hardy compatibility list?
<VousDeux> monkeybritches: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<VousDeux> monkeybritches: It was working just yesterday...with Hardy
<monkeybritches> It was working on Hardy w/ KDE4 but now it doesn't on Hardy w/ KDE3.5, right?
<VousDeux> hmmm...I'm not getting that mic feedback anymore either
<draik> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cahuez> yeap, and first..
<cahuez> try to check the mixer volumes first..
<monkeybritches> Have you enabled the Master, PCM, and Front channels under Kmix?
<VousDeux> monkeybritches: yes, they are enabled and turned about half way up
<monkeybritches> I have mine turned up about 80% of the way for what I consider 'normal' volume
<monkeybritches> Have you tried jacking them way up and playing with volume to see if you can hear anything at all?
<VousDeux> I've tried sliding them all
<VousDeux> I even tried turning the mic back on adn cranking the boost back up...no feedback now either
<monkeybritches> And it's plugged into the right jack, right? I lost sound yesterday for a few minutes before I realized I'd pulled the plug out on the speakers :)
<VousDeux> I've also tried the hardware audio controls several times
<mrunagi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<VousDeux> I did install the kubuntu-restriced-extras... I wonder if that has anything to do with it
<cahuez> yeap, just give a try to the medibuntu resources..
<VousDeux> removing them didn't seem to have any effect
<cahuez> then you can listen fine> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfoQzBgfLf8&feature=related ones..
<monkeybritches> VousDeux: Try what they suggest on this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767094&highlight=82801H
<mrunagi> how do u do the 3d effects
<monkeybritches> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<VousDeux> monkeybritches: looking at it now...thanks!
<monkeybritches> You're welcome
<mrunagi> i thought it was built in now
<monkeybritches> Let's see if it's of any help
<cahuez> happy weekend to all, bye bye....
<XVampireX> Hi
<monkeybritches> Assuming changing the model name in that options line matters (in case you're not on a lenovo)
<monkeybritches> bye
<XVampireX> Is anyone here running Kubuntu-KDE4?
<monkeybritches> I'm waiting for KDE6 to come out.
<liza> does anyone knows if i can download yahoo! messenger with kubuntu program?
<XVampireX> That's gonna happen in quite a while
<monkeybritches> :)
<monkeybritches> liza: There are alternatives, like Kopete that work the same way.
<mrunagi> are desktop effects not built in?
<liza> but the difference is there is no audio:(
<monkeybritches> mrunagi: Is there no option for Desktop Effects under System?
<mrunagi> oh there it is
<mrunagi> ty
<liza> how can i use audio if i use kopete?
<monkeybritches> liza: You might be in luck - http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<monkeybritches> It may or may not work, but if it does then I would think you'd have all the features you want.
<monkeybritches> Actually, I think I'll try it myself...
<progmano4> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Jingle
<Daisuke_Laptop> monkeybritches, it doesn't.
<mrunagi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Daisuke_Laptop> that versioni is several out of date
<VousDeux> I guess I'm just not sure what to do with that...mine does not have the line they mention
<monkeybritches> Ok, thanks for saving me some time. I was afraid that might be the case.
<monkeybritches> ls
<liza> thanks for help monkeybritches:)
<TeslaTony> How can I extract specific files from an archive with the tar command?
<mrunagi> omg omg omg i think my tv tuner is supported!
<monkeybritches> liza: Have you tried Pidgin?
<monkeybritches> TeslaTony: You could open it in the GUI and drag/drop them out
<monkeybritches> Sorry, I thought you said 'without'
<TeslaTony> monkeybritches: I'd do it that way, but the archive is 94 gigabytes
<liza> monkeybritches:i do not know how to use it
<mrunagi> how do i see what kernel my linux is using
<monkeybritches> TeslaTony: :O
<monkeybritches> liza: You can start by downloading it here: http://www.pidgin.im/
<Hydrogen> why does `bum` have such horrible performance?
<Hydrogen> oh
<Hydrogen> nevermind
<Hydrogen> its written in perl
<Hydrogen> THAT EXPLAINS IT ALL
<azzco> So does anyone know of a bleeding edge compis repo? I'm not much for using compiz daily for everything but I love to see the new features
<Jsn0327> I am having problems getting the sudo command to work properly.  I searched around some forums and another person had the same problem and said that their home directory was not properly mounted.  How can i check and ensure that my home directory is properly mounted?
<Hydrogen> nice, perl *and* four separate loops *and* all sorts of uncommented code *and* inconsistent naming *and* untracable behavior
<liza> monkeybritches:how come when i download pidgin in windows its not the picture of the pidgin :(
<monkeybritches> I don't know about that
<vanchuck> I've installed compiz through the "Desktop Effects" applet in 8.04, and selected "Extra Effects", but nothing has changed even after restarting X...
<vanchuck> ﻿is there something else I also need to do?
<dthacker> Hydrogen: perl -d
<dthacker> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Hydrogen> ah
<Hydrogen> It makes a gigantic amount of calls to dpkg -S
<VousDeux> hey, I've got sound, but I had to crank all of the volume all the way up...including the line-in???
<Hydrogen> that makes *perfect* sense
 * Hydrogen facepalms
<WolfEyesBane> Good evening
<VousDeux> there is nothing even plugged in on the line-in
<WolfEyesBane> can anyone help me with a network card problem?
<VousDeux> in fact, if I turn anything down--even the headphones--I lose my sound
<VousDeux> something is buggy
<dthacker> !anyone | WolfEyesBane
<ubottu> WolfEyesBane: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<monkeybritches> Yes, line-in shouldn't be necessary
<monkeybritches> And when I was tweaking my sound I noticed a sharp drop in audibility if I went below 80% on the first three channels
<WolfEyesBane> sorry, on the live CD my built in NIC registers, but once I have installed it it does not seem to recoginize it, as I have no network access
<VousDeux> I have to have Master, Headphone, PCM, and Front all turned up, or no sound
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: System Settings-->Network Settings.  Does your card show up there?
<VousDeux> oh, and if I drag the balance to the right it turns the master down
<VousDeux> hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> it actually tturns the master slider down or the volume itself drops?
<Daisuke_Laptop> because it's starting to sound like you might have a short in your speakers...
<WolfEyesBane> I do not see that option, but when I ricgh click the jack in the conner, it says "No active device"
<VousDeux> alsamixer has the same effect
<dthacker> hmmm, re-arranged the menus again, did we.   WolfEyesBane, is this 8.04?
<WolfEyesBane> Yes, it is a fresh install from the CD. brb
<WolfEyesBane> I did not re-arrange the install but yes to the 8.04
<VousDeux> well, at least I think I have something to work with now...thanks for the help
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: how do you physically connect to the network?  wired or wireless?
<dthacker> afk 5 mins
<WolfEyesBane> wired
<bibek> how do i configure the effects level in kde3?
<bibek> im on simple desktop effects, i'd like to cinfigure this and that
<draik> In Hardy, something crashes when I hit the media button.
<draik> Here is the image:    http://imagebin.ca/view/hxF9GeKt.html                    Backtrace:  http://pastebin.ca/1005694
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: Do you have a single port built in Nic or dual port?
<WolfEyesBane> Single, and it is build into the motherboard
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane:  Are the LED's on the NIC lit up?
<WolfEyesBane> let me check
<WolfEyesBane> I can atleast see the gree light on
<draik> I also cannot run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to work on video settings. It's only configuring the keyboard and mouse, nothing about the display
<bibek> anyone knows how to configure desktop effects in kde 3?
<bibek> draik: put a -phigh
<intelikey> can i dis mAcro$opht wIndoze in here ?  or is that offencive ?
<bibek> draik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<draik> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<draik>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080502212241
<draik> bibek: That is what happens
<intelikey> bibek ummm kcontrol
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: Good!  I do not have an 8.04 install nearby, so bear with me.  If you open the System settings menu, are there any icons or entries for networking?
<draik> Sorry, I should have mentioned that -phigh doesn't do anything either.
<bibek> intelikey: systemsettings? there isn't option though to configure the settings i want to use
<draik> intelikey: Since when do you flame?
<intelikey> draik only winblows
<bibek> draik: what the actual problem?
<WolfEyesBane> Sure, bear in mind I am new to this, it says "Network Interfaces" that is the closest to networking
<bibek> draik: whats the media button ? :)
<intelikey> bibek i think system settings != kcontrol  but i could be wrong
<bibek> intelikey: systemsettings is kubuntized version of kcontrol
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: no problem, we're all new at first :)  Click on Network interfaces
<draik> bibek: Video seems to be off in KDM. Password is a huge dot. The same applies to the password fields in Firefox.
<bibek> imo
<intelikey> bibek thus !=
<bibek> draik: are u in toshiba laptop?
<intelikey> bibek just run kcontrol and see if it's there
<draik> bibek: Media button is a button on my keyboard for opening a media player (configured for Amarok). I provided an image and backtrace log.
<draik> No, this is a desktop I built.
<intelikey> then why are you asking us ?
<bibek> intelikey: :( no option there
<bibek> in beryl there used to be a settings app to set settings
<intelikey> oh compiz  you said kde
<bibek> no option in kubuntu :(
 * draik misses beryl :(
<bibek> intelikey: :) sorry should have said compiz
<intelikey> yeah.
<bibek> so how to configure compiz?
<intelikey> i can't even atemp to find that one out.  it would require support for my nvidia card which linux doesn't have.
<bibek> intelikey: you could use restricted driver manager?
<intelikey> nope
<bibek> intelikey: are u in gobuntu :D
<intelikey> my card is "no longer supported"
<bibek> intelikey: aah,
<draik> intelikey: What is your card?
<intelikey> riva128
<draik> I have an nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE and it feels like it's not supported.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d68c8ec5f
<WolfEyesBane> If I am looking at the wrong spot please tell me, I am trying to pick this up
<intelikey> avtually this box had an ati something in the agp slot when i got it.  i pulled it out and put it in a server that very rarly has a monitor on it...
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: If you click on network interfaces, what do you see?
<draik> intelikey: Do you think mine is no longer supported if I cannot edit the video driver?
<draik> intelikey: rather, choose proprietary
<intelikey> i'd rather use a "no longer supported" nvidia with the open source driver (nv) that works than an ati with propriatary driver that doesn't
<iss_student> If I install the 64 bit version will it allow me to access my full 4 gig of memory?
<WolfEyesBane> Any advice?
<intelikey> draik or did you mean for the nv card ?
<draik> The nv card. I cannot choose proprietary
<draik> It is currently set to "nvidia"
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: Is Network Interfaces clickable?
<WolfEyesBane> Yes it is, it lists "lo with an IP of 127.0.0.1, Network mask of 255.0.0.0 type loopback, state up, HW addr00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00"
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: it does not list eth0 or eth1?
<WolfEyesBane> no it does not
<intelikey> wireless ?
<WolfEyesBane> I have no problem with getting info from the comandline if need be, and no
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: sudo ifconfig from the command line
<WolfEyesBane> it just lists lo
<intelikey> lshw -C network
<intelikey> i have three listings there.
<intelikey> oh poo   back to work....
<dthacker> channel:  is there command line command to retry nic detection?
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: I'd reboot from the live cd, find out what driver is being loaded, then look in the forums to see if anyone else has had problems with your card.
<WolfEyesBane> how would i find out which card is being loaded?
<WolfEyesBane> it says my iptables failed on the power down
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: do a "sudo lshw -C network"
<WolfEyesBane> ok loading the live CD now
<WolfEyesBane> what infromation am I looking for with what it shot out?
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: the vendor and product for eth0
<WolfEyesBane> vender is Intel Corporation, product 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller
<dthacker> WolfEyesBane: go look for problem reports with that card in the forums or on Google.
<vanchuck> I enabled "transparency and shadows" and now am getting a "Composite Extension Not Found" error when kde starts, tells me to add the "Composite" extension to my XOrg file, but it's already there!
<vanchuck> (8.04, 3 monitors on 2 nvidia cards with closed drivers installed via envyng)
<vanchuck> haven't found anyone who has had this problem before on the forums or google... I guess no fanciness for me
<Jucato> vanchuck: can you put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin for us to check?
<Jucato> !pastebin | vanchuck
<ubottu> vanchuck: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WolfEyesBane> I am not seeing anything but that could be me, how would I go about installing it?
<yoyoma> VousDeux: did you get your audio working?
<yoyoma> i had the same problem
<yoyoma> the answer was to run alsamixer at a terminal... move to each channel, and un-mute
<yoyoma> (i think the 'm' key toggled the mute)
<yoyoma> after the upgrade, they were all muted for some reason
<vanchuck> Jucato: http://pastebin.com/m32ff85dc
<vanchuck> (paste.ubuntu-nl.org is 404)
<Trel> how can I get a graphical grub?
<Trel> in hardy
<Jucato> vanchuck: after you added that extension, did you restart X?
<vanchuck> yes, that line has been there for a while
<vanchuck> but only since enabling "transparency and shadows" has that error come up
<Jucato> hm.. weird indeed
<WolfEyesBane> ok I rebooted and now it is not regestering my USB keyboard
<Hydrogen> hmm
<Hydrogen> for some reason my gama settings are drasticly different after starting nvidia-settings
<Hydrogen> in a good way
<Hydrogen> any idea why? :)
<rickey> well my adept mmanager has crashed agin
<rickey> anyone remeber the command to reset it
<Trel> If I want to change the default run level, what file do I edit?
<rickey> remember
<Jucato> !aptfix | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stelios> hey all
<holyguyver_> Hello, I am on Gutsey & my microphone doesn't work for some reason, now obviously it is not the physical microphone (have tried old one & bought a new one) so it must by my mics card, I made sure my mic is not muted & is up load. I am running a 1998 Gateway. Any help?
<Trel> I'm having a problem. If I use the nvidia-glx-new (or manually install any newer one from the repos) I get blank TTYs. If I use nvidia-glx, I can use my TTYs but then if I choose logout, I get a blank screen unless I restart KDM. (from the TTY)
<navetz_> what would be good premissions to put on a webserver? I want 775 but I am not sure if I should just stick with 755
<navetz_> I want to be able to access my remote files with kate
<holyguyver_> !microphone
<ubottu> Factoid microphone not found
<holyguyver_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<holyguyver_> why does ubotu have two t's now?
<dwidmann_> :S I'm confused, it's like it's ignoring my /etc/apt/preferences file or something :(
<dwidmann_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6f43638
<dwidmann_> I hope for reply, but I need to go get some sleep
<sirmike1970md> hi all if i install something from the adept manager where does the installed files go
<sirmike1970md> is anybody around
<intelikey> any good apps for creating dvd's ?
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> I tebnd to use DeVeDe to make video dvds
<intelikey> k i'll give it a look see
<intelikey> hmm not in the repos for dapper...
<robotgeek> i have not tried my hand at actually make a dvd. i gotta try it sometime
<intelikey> robotgeek yeah i'm "thrust" into it rather than by choice
<Daisuke_Ido> morning intelikey, haven't seen you in a while
<syx> anyone on?
<intelikey> i've been on clean up detail where men have been dead for a few days, and i feel just as dirty after using windoze vesta to make a dvd as i did after that...
<intelikey> hello Daisuke
<syx> oi can anyone help me out
 * Daisuke_Ido comforts intelikey 
<intelikey> syx down the hall the third door on your left.
<syx> roger that
 * syx walks down the hall
<syx> ...what door was it... dammit
<Daisuke_Ido> it'll be okay, one day the shrink will be able to banish the memories of vista that you've surely repressed by now
<intelikey> syx what is the issue  :)
<syx> setting up wireless usb antenna on kubuntu on a desktop
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido ummm you said that bad word... !
<intelikey> syx ok and ?
<syx> no avail
<syx> doesn`t see it
<XceII> whats the ubuntu ops channel?
<XceII> #
<intelikey> unplug/replug the usb cable and then   dmesg
<intelikey> XceII #ubuntu-ops
<XceII> thx
<syx> "dmesg" ?
<intelikey> syx it's a command
<syx> got it
<intelikey> not an order
<syx> then
<intelikey> did the kernel see the device ?
<intelikey> it will be the last two lines
<syx> didn`t check
<syx> hmm, if it doesn`t : ?
<intelikey> then ummm we burn that bridge when we cross it.
<syx> and if it does : ?
<intelikey> then ummm we burn that bridge when we cross it.
<intelikey> or i go play.  on of the three
<intelikey> on/one
<syx> hmm... i hope wireless != no_detect
<syx> anyways
<syx> thanx
<syx> ima see if i can do anything without anything going boom
<syx> in any case i`ll be bk
<intelikey> syx on.  are you networkless without that thing working ?
<syx> yep
<intelikey> on/oh
<syx> im @ my desktop and its connected to my friend(neighbor)'s router via the lil usb D-link antenna
<intelikey> ummm then if no detect   you'll have to aleart the kernel    maybe modprobe a driver for it.   if it does see it then you'll have some information to report.   be sure to copy it.
<syx> gotcha
<intelikey> and probably without the neighbour's permission   too..
<syx> actually it is
<intelikey> if so.   this conversation is over.
<intelikey> my job wont let me go any farther down that road.
<syx> na im the lucky one with the ACTUAL neighbor that is a friend who offered to share
<syx> anyways
<syx> dmesg, and modprobe
<syx> right?
<intelikey> probably.
<syx> k
<syx> thanx
<syx> l8r
<intelikey> modprobe will need the module name
<syx> the name of the antenna?
<intelikey> dmesg will reviel it.  we hope.
<syx> oh ok
<syx> got it
<syx> then brb
<intelikey> google will help find it.     and the modules are all in /lib/somthing/something/....
<syx> heh it would be funneh to find default folders named "something"
<syx> but i get it
<Clusty> hey
<Clusty> are the kubuntu CDs final?
<shiwhy> q tal a to2
<shiwhy> irc existe :s?
<broandsis> .
<k4ever> hi all.  how do i get the kickoff menu (kde 3.5.x version) for hardy?
<_2> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_2> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_2> k4ever install kickoff ?
<k4ever> yes, where do i find kickoff for hardy?
<_2> !info kickoff
<_2> ? idk
<ubottu> Package kickoff does not exist in hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> kde-look.org
<_2> ah there you went
<k4ever> i've checked kde-look (second place i looked, first was in adept). links there are broken.  googled it and got the runaround.
<Daisuke_Ido> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Kickoff-KDE-Menu-in-Kubuntu-Ubuntu-46601.shtml
<_2> where did ubuntu disable generation of rsa keys in open-ssh-server ?
<_2>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...
<_2> Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key
<_2> version 1 is defaulted off.  but i don't see where...  ?
<fluffy_bunny> protocol version 1 is obsolete
<_2> i didn't ask if it was supported i asked where they turned it off  ;/
<Lynoure> _2: I'd expect there to be an option of enabling in if you run dpkg-reconfigure on the package  (I vaguely remember such option being in Debian at least)
<_2> Lynoure ty checking
<Lynoure> But it is obsolete, like fluffy_bunny said
<fluffy_bunny> they disable it in config )
<Lynoure> _2: might be also in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, dunno
<_2> dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server -plow   gives no option.
<_2> isn't in the sshd_conf  i started by looking there.
<fluffy_bunny> in sshd_conf -> Protocol
<fluffy_bunny> default is 2 only
<fluffy_bunny> afaik ;)
<hansy> hi
<hansy> i have upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and now java_runtime don't work in FF...
<Lynoure> _2: just because an option is not shown in a config file does not always mean it does not exist, often you can check the syntax and type it in...
<_2> Lynoure yes. i found it.  you have to add the line "HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key" to the sshd_config
<_2> and of course generate the file too...
<_2> anyone know off hand the vga=  code or where one might find it?
<hansy> could anyone help?
<hansy> it is ff2 i have installed
<pascalFR> !bug 232323
<Lynoure> _2: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_2> could you pastebin it ?   it's not in mine
<wesley> why are there no packages of kde4.1 alpha ?
<_2> Lynoure i'm asking what the full table is for the 2.6 kernel you know
<_2> why there be a package of an alpha ?
<nora> #slo
<wesley> i am just asking wanna test the alpha
<_2> hansy check the symlink in /usr/bin  make sure the "alternatives" are still correct
<fluffy_bunny> _2: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<Lynoure> _2: actually, I still don't know what you are asking, but that's the file where you can put the vga= parameter and other defoptions
<hansy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2008-05-03 00:21 firefox-2 -> ../lib/firefox/firefox-2
<Lynoure> wesley: maybe because there has not been time to make them? You can compile your own if you are impatient
<hansy> _2: isn't there a tool to check the system for that stuff?
<_2> hansy umm   update-alternatives ?
<_2> fluffy_bunny according to that i'm looking for 770   well not actually that's not for short screen and i would like to use something for short screen     but there is nothing listed there for short screen
<wesley> i going convert the rpms
<_2> so i'll try 770
<hansy> _2: i just get the answer that there is no alternatives
<fluffy_bunny> _2: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters will be useful for you
<thierry>  /server irc.freenode.net
<_2> fluffy_bunny yeah that's same data on a different page.   thanks.
<XceII> whats the op channnel?
<fluffy_bunny> =)
<Lynoure> XceII: #ubuntu-ops
<XceII> okj
<wesley> is kubuntu planning to release packages of the alpha ?
<Lynoure> XceII: or maybe there is #kubuntu-ops too, I'm not sure
<_2> Lynoure this is what i was asking where to find.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d632dd19a     someone could add a ubuntu page with that and poing the bot at it.   if they eanted to.
<_2> point
<wabkia> ﻿When try to edit fstab with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab it says "** ERROR **: Cannot find a safe socket path in '/tmp'
<Lynoure> _2: well, nice that you found it. I could not have parsed that from your question...
<_2> something  with a  !vga   would be nice
<_2> Lynoure heh. fluffy_bunny had no problem.   probably a differance in locale.  :)
<Lynoure> _2: ok, I was about to tell you how to submit a factlet change to the bot, but... I'd probably misunderstood you there too :)
<_2> :)))
<XceII> tyhx guys
<XceII> luv u
<_2> Lynoure really someone needs to add that table to a ubuntu page first   then  i could   /msg ubuntu vga is "For a table of possable vga= setting for the kernel see <the url>"
<Lynoure> _2: You can edit ubuntu wikis too, does not take special rights. I don't touch them myself, not that in with the in-crowd. :)
<_2> or maybe even.   /msg ubuntu vga is "For a table of possable kernel vga= setting see <the url>"
<PascalFR> @now
<_2> no i can't.
<_2> you have to register.
<_2> and to register you have to have an email address
<_2> i tried to reg with   root@localhost  didn't work...
<Lynoure> heh
<_2> Lynoure you could.  :)
<hansy> kubuntu java problem
<hansy> !google kubuntu java problem
<ubottu> hansy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lynoure> _2: Not my problem, I don't even work for Canonical, ask someone else.
<_2> ):
<_2> ok.
<_2> i'll pick on Jucato with that one.
<Dr_willis> get a free email address at linuxmail.org :) and be leet.
<_2> actually i don't want one
<_2> anywhere   ^
<Lynoure> _2: I'm still a bit annoyed about the "ha haa, you didn't get my question stuff" so I don't feel like dropping my "I don't do major changes in the wiki"s for a stranger like you. Sorry.
<Dr_willis> Then do without I guess...
<Dr_willis> I need to update some wiki pages one of these days.
<_2> Lynoure lol
<_2> ok.
<intelikey> stranger  ?
<Lynoure> _2: Didn't see you change, and you sounded much different that intelikey normally...
<_2> sorry,  it must be the mask that changes my voice  :))
<_2> i'm base two   does it sound binary ?
<Lynoure> Anonymity (even from their normal handle) does that to many people
<adapter48> hi @ all
<_2> Lynoure agreed.   some times i don't even recognize myself         (but the spelling errors usually give me away)
<wayneandleanne> can somebody give me some ideas what this error means?      no error type from QslError?   strange... (i am trying to setup mythtv
<Dr_willis> wayneandleanne,  you may want to check the #mythbuntu, or #mythubuntu channel.
<Lynoure> _2: You could also edit some other page to contain all the info, and submit a factlet that points to that. :)
<wayneandleanne> cheers
<Lynoure> _2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions has some related stuff, at least, and does not require an email address to edit
<adapter48> gibt es für Intrepid Ibex eine neue apt sourceslist
<adapter48> gives it for Intrepid Ibex a new apt sourceslist
<adapter48> or how to change
<Lynoure> adapter48: Ibex will have a different sources.list, yes, but there is no Ibex even in development yet
<adapter48> ok thanks
<adapter48> have a nice day
<adapter48> by
<Lynoure> adapter48: you too :)
<JoshOvki> he was very polite :)
<Lynoure> JoshOvki: it was nice :)
<JoshOvki> Lynoure: yeh, usualy its people saying "thanks for nothing" and leaving when we give them the answer they dont want.
<_2> factoid request sent Lynoure
<JoshOvki> so whats going on in here?
<Lynoure> JoshOvki: those are just easier to remember, not a majority, I think
<JoshOvki> Lynoure: good point
<_2> JoshOvki "usualy its people saying "   where?
<JoshOvki> _2: pardon?
<_2> what channel ?
<JoshOvki> here and #kubuntu-kde4  when they dont get the answer they like, and im using the term saying lightly and meaning typing
<_2> i'm wondering where you find that kind of attatude?    although there are the occasional one here.   i don't see very many of them.    so i was wondering where you were finding that.    just being noisy i guess...
<_2> and yes i was typing when i was your post but went on and posted anyway
<Dr_willis> I see it a lot more in #ubuntu, then i do in here.
<_2> yeah i have too.  but i'm not in there much.
<JoshOvki> _2 you do get a few in here, but i tend to find them more in #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> JoshOvki this biased on my part i know.  but i wonder if the more we move toward a "ms alike" product  the more we will see that ?
<Dr_willis> I can imagine in KDE4 channel they are all demanding features that are not included yet. :)
<Dr_willis> I noticed that People put up with a lot of 'stuff' with MS products. because they basicially feel they dont have an option.   Or they think 'thats just how it is... '
<_2> and probably wanting "you know, like it used to" dr_willis
<JoshOvki> _2: i think you are right. because we will get more arrogent people in here expecting to be the first to get helped and want a nice simple run this .exe answer
<_2> JoshOvki prezactly
<Dr_willis> I do see more and more issues in u/kubuntu with the various 'user-friendlyness-tools/features' causing issues. Such as automounting, and  autorunning of things, and so forth.
<_2> oh gosh
<_2> and auto driver/settings !
<_2> </rolls eyes>
<Dr_willis> Testing out the latest Gnome.. and i can NOT figure out where to disable the **@*@*@ auto play dvd feature. :)
<Dr_willis> The latest auto-confguring-minimal xorg.conf  in hardy. has confused a lot of people. :)
<_6502_> Hello... since I switched to Hardy it looks like every time I boot my hard drives get different names (e.g. one time my sata disk gets /dev/sda and my IDE gets /dev/sdb, the other time the other way around) and this is annoying for my scripts. What is the reason ?
<_2> heh.   sudo mount -o remount,nosuid /    but you better have a root shell open or a password set   cause you lose sudo too
<_2> @ dr_w
<_2> case in point _6502_ ^
<Dr_willis> _6502_,  thats one of the reasons that  the trend is now to mount drives based on UUID's
<_6502_> _2 sorry ?
<_2> _6502_ i can't tell you the reason really.  but the workaround is to do all idintifying by uuid
<Dr_willis> The /dev/ entry wont matter.. the mountpoint will be the same
<_6502_> drwillis: hmmm... nice idea... and... herm... how ? :-) ....
<Dr_willis> Internal or external disks?
<Dr_willis> what filesystems also>
<_2> blkid  will list them    you can setup the fstab to automount them at boot
<_2> he did say ide/sata
<Dr_willis> there are removeable sata disks.  :)
<_6502_> drwillis: they're both internal disks, one sata and one ide (my old debian, now used as backup). They're both ext3. The sata disk is the main disk and just boots fine
<user__> 6y
<_6502_> drwillis: the other disk has some problem at bootup so I've to do a -rereadpt after booting to be able to see it
<Dr_willis> for internal ext3,I dont see why they would be switching around.. odd..  YOu can just edit the fstab, and make a perment entry for each disk and mount it whever you want.
<_2> dr_willis yeah well i have had external ide drives too ;/  go figure.  i did assume they were internal
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_willis> I make/put labels on my disks and mount them based on label. :) makes the fstab much easier to read
<_2> on disks or filesystems ?
<_2> :)
 * _2 hides
<Dr_willis> Yes
<Dr_willis> :)
<_6502_> ok... any docs about how to use labels / uuids instead of /dev/* ? i need to both use mount and blkdev...
<Dr_willis> look at the fstab file it has lines that way now
<_2> basicly you substitute UUID="####" for /dev/?da#
<_2> in the fstab file
<_6502_> in blockdev too ?
<_6502_> man blockdev doesn't say anything about it
<Dr_willis> what does blockdev have to do with it? :)
<Dr_willis>  the /dev/whatever part in fstab becomes   UUID= like _2 said.
<_2> i didn't say blockdev.   did you ?
<Dr_willis> look at your current fstab. It should have some comments.
<_6502_> drwillis: to see the IDE disk i've to do a blockdev /dev/sdb --rereadpt to be able to mount the backup disk
<Dr_willis> clarify 'see' ?
<_6502_> drwillis: during boot I get error messages and the partition table is not being read
<Dr_willis> Sounds like a currupted disk/filesystem/partitions
<_2> bad copy of the partition table ?
<Dr_willis> that may be why your sda/sdb are jumping around.
<Dr_willis> system takes whatever disk it sees first and makes it sda, perhaps. that dosent make a lot of sence either.
<_2> forced reread may read the backup copy,  idk
<Dr_willis> I would be backing up stuff real fast..
<_6502_> reread just reread the partition table... the boot problem is something else and I've had that since switching to first ubuntu
<_6502_> reading the partition table during boot just times out... it's something related to the boot process
<_6502_> the disk itself is fine...
<Dr_willis> weird.
<_2> module ide-generic not loading maybe
<_6502_> i think i'll just write my scripts to first discover what is the disk name by exclusion
<_2> _6502_ i mentioned that way up ^ there.   blkid command  or  parse the file /etc/blkid.tab
<_6502_> when in doubt... use python :-D
<_6502_> hehehe
<Dr_willis> you could set its label and  look for that. :)
<Dr_willis> This is a weird sounding situation.
<_6502_> yeah i know :-/
<_6502_> are you suggesting I should trash that lovely 200Gb hard disk ?
<Dr_willis> ive tossed out bigger...
<_6502_> i think it's a software problem... (just an impression, tho)
<_2> my_disk=`blkid | grep 'some specific string' | cut -d':' -f1`    <<<<_6502_
<_6502_> i'll just do this hack for now and I'll keep investigating (may be even checking other live distros on my hardware to see if they can handle both disks)
<_6502_> _2 thanx
<_2> and use the var $mn_disk for that device in your script
<_2> sorry  $my_disk
<_2> in my example  ^
<_2> and that's shell code   bash/sh/ash/...
<XceII> lokke here I could go tor, but u bastards are sniveling bastards
<_6502_> thankyou guys...
<_2> there is a bash specific way to cut that within bash using [*:*] type syntax  but i would rather do posix compliant anyway
<Lynoure> XceII: hmm?
<XceII> they kow kde stinks, whatch ur masterr
<Lynoure> huh
<_2> tottaly unintelagable    and i'm probably glad it is...
<cham_eleon> Hi guys. I can not access youtube.com with konq3, other pages are working w/o any problems. with firefox youtube is accesible.
<kp_> a quick one, how can I start 3D effects if compiz is already installed in 8.04?
<cham_eleon> Only with konq3 i can not go to youtube.com "the page or folder does not exist"
<XceII> Hey gnome masters, stay tuned, they watch Everything.
<Dr_willis> kp_,  compiz --replace
<Dr_willis> !compiz | kp_
<ubottu> kp_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_2> cham_eleon sounds like ff is using flashplugin and konq is not.   maybe make it avalable to konq ?      but i don't really know the gui way to do that.   i would just find ~/ -iname flash      and symlink it myself
<cham_eleon> _2: other pages using flash are working with konq, its only youtube that does not work
<XceII> Dr_willis, NICE  try ..
<_2> cham_eleon hmmm ok.   i didnt catch that.    maybe you have the site blocked in some konq setting ?
<kp_> Thanks I'll try over there!
<cham_eleon> _2: hmm maybe... i'll take a look
<Dr_willis> kp_,  that wiki page pertty much covers it.
<cham_eleon> _2: but i can't remember why i did such a thing :-)
<_2> cham_eleon you the only one that uses/admins that box ?
<cham_eleon> _2: yes
<kp_> Dr-willis: which wiki page you mean?
<_2>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion kp
<XceII> Dr_willis is a (pron) applicator, ask him.
<kp_> OK
<redmoon> Anyone know if there is a way to run exe programs with an emurl?
<kp_> although this page is more for 7.10!
<kp_> not for 8.04!
<Dr_willis> kp_,  right. But the basics still apply.
<_2> i can't believe we are letting xcell continue like that.  he's worse than that intelikey guy
<kp_> Thanks for your help
<XceII> I hate the likes of you Dr-willis, U PERVBERT
<Dr_willis> kp_,  kde4 has its own alternative also.
<JoshOvki> bye all
<Dr_willis> XceII,  we love you to... now go back to watching your  cartoons.
<kp_> I tried kde4 but the current version seems to be slow if you don't have more than 512MB of RAM!
<Dr_willis> kp_,  kde4 is also lacking in a lot of features
<kp_> looks like indeed!
<kp_> I think the best is to wait for the stable kde4!
<XceII> You Dr_willis admit to your per-verity ?
<Dr_willis> i found it decently stable.. just missing  lots of things
<kp_> Thanks for your help
<_2> XceII do you have anything productive to add?   or are you about to leave ?
<XceII> Dr_willis s a perv. tell your  children to stay home.
<jackault> So, what's new features in 8.04 if you have gutsy?
<jackault> Ghangelog seems to be saying 'firefox beta and f-spot' that's ti.
<jackault> *it
<jackault> *Changelog
<cham_eleon> _2: can't find any setting where youtube is blocked..
<Dr_willis> updated packages. newer kenrnel, updated wireless drivers and so forth.
<redmoon> Hmm.... can someone tell me where I can find... Instructions on how to ahm.... run exe programs on linux?
<Dr_willis> !wine | redmoon
<ubottu> redmoon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cham_eleon> _2: konq is getting the favicon and thats it, than it displays a blank page and "the page or folder does not exist"
<_2> cham_eleon hmmm  open a konsole and start konqueror there   then try to go to the site   it "might" drop an error message in the konsole for us.
<XceII> _2: XceII do you have anything productive to add?   or are you about to leave ?    Dr_willis s a perv. tell your  children to stay home.
<cham_eleon> _2: nothing. the page that is displays has a blinking cursor in the upper left of the page it looks like a "edit" window, but can't type anything into
<XceII> U fuckin queer bastards!
<Dr_willis> _2,  guess he told you. and it took him a whole 5 min to type it in!
<_2> XceII you said that already.  and i didn't want to hear it the first time.  if you have a complaint against him,  tell the police.
<XceII> May jesus rebuke you, he will in time u puke
<cham_eleon> _2: in the german kubuntu chan theres another one who had the problem with konq3, with 4 everything works fine
<_2> !ops | can we escord XceII to the door please
<ubottu> can we escord XceII to the door please: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<cham_eleon> _2: other subdomains from youtube like de.youtube.com or something like this aren't working too
<XceII> exodus 20
<_2> thanks jpatrick
<Dr_willis> The trolls are out early?
<jpatrick> _2: no problem
<redmoon> Is there a way to check... which version im using?
<Dr_willis> lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis> i think redmoon
<_2> cham_eleon unless there is a filter blocking that site, then it may be a bug.    i can't really do anymore for you there because i don't have that version.   please do file a bug report against it though.   and maybe someone else can help you more.
<_2> lsb_release -d     :)
<redmoon> I dont remember what version im using.. so i dont know what repository to get.... so i need to figure out if there is a way... i can check what version im using
<_2> redmoon ^
<Dr_willis> The console login i think also prints it out in its MOTD.
<_2> motd defaults to displaying the release info  yes
<_2> i never leave that more than one login past install though
<Dr_willis> I always set it up to print out 'fortune | cowsay ' :P
<_2> lol   you would
<redmoon> ugh... it says K.D.E 3.5.2.... i dont think there is a repository of WINE for this version
<redmoon> @_@
<Dr_willis> What does kde have to do with wine?
<redmoon> no idea...
<redmoon> still trying to figure out what version im using
 * redmoon is browsing
<_2> redmoon why are you looking at kde version and thinking packages ?
<Dr_willis> you havent tryed typing 'lsb_release -a' yet have you?
<_2> -d
<redmoon> oh... no wonder it didnt work i left a part of it out...
<redmoon> >.<
<_2> dr_willis    try -d sometime  :)
 * Dr_willis takes away points for spelling mistakes
<Dr_willis> _2,  never noticed.. i normally KNOW what release I am running :)
<redmoon> alright... 6.06... ok now i can do this... i think
<_2> he's got dapper
<Dr_willis> 6.06 is the old LTS supported version. The newer LTS is out. if using wine to run  stuff, it might be best to upgrade to the latest wine thats on the wine repos.
<_2> not a newer LTS of kubuntu tho
<redmoon> ugh.... what?
<Dr_willis> wine is a rather complex tool.
<Dr_willis> What are you planing on runnign with wine?
<Dr_willis> if you say World Of Warcraft, im going to puke.
<jackault> World of Warcraft!
<chisiyuan> Dr_willis: I run nothing but ipmsge.exe with wine
<jackault> Possibly Oblivion.
<_2> chisiyuan what's that ??
<chisiyuan> I mean ipmsg, a tool used in LAN to transfer files and msg.
<redmoon> ugh... i froze @_@
<redmoon> Which version of WINE should i use if have version 6.06 ?....
<Dr_willis> easiest to use the one in the repos.
<redmoon> which one?
<Dr_willis> There is an unofficial repo for the newer wine releases.  those will be better for your games most likely
<Dr_willis> look in the package manger, there should only be one.
<redmoon> So.. use the 7.0 or w/e?
<Dr_willis> You are using dapper drake, so you MUST use the dapper drake repos.. 6.06
<Dr_willis> 6.06 is yuyr ubuntu version.
<Dr_willis> !info wine dapper
<redmoon> ahm..........Ok so like... I typed the thing into the package manager... nothing popped up about the.. WINE repos or w/e
<ubottu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<jonah> hey guys, anyone else unable to install vmware-player in kubuntu? i just get 8; use not found, 13; use not found etc
<Dr_willis> That guide/url earelier tells you the proper entry for  the dapper wine updated repository
<Dr_willis> For Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake): Add the following repository, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<_2> the minimum partition/fs size that "micro$opht windoze vesta"  will install on is TWENTY GIG!  </blinks>
<Dr_willis> So?
<Dr_willis> :)
<redmoon> Ugh.... i still dont get it =.=..... curses... computer illiteracy =.=
<redmoon> ok so i typed it in the terminal... it says... Step 3...and 4...
<redmoon> Update the package cache using sudo apt-get update or by clicking 'Reload' in Synaptic
<redmoon> Install wine
<redmoon> whats that mean.... exactly?
<_2> means run sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> Use the sysnaptic package manager, add the proper repository. use reload  or the command line to make it load the new changes.
<Lynoure> redmoon: apt-get update gets the newest (up-to-date) list of packages so the system can tell you what needs upgrading or what can be installed
<redmoon> oh... so is that where i go to... the package manager then?
<redmoon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<redmoon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<otaq> hi is there a channel vor c programing?
<redmoon> thats what it says...
<otaq> anyone know?
<redmoon> i guesss i messed it up already =.=
<otaq> thx
<chisiyuan> otaq: try ##c
<Lynoure> redmoon: you probably get that error because you have more than one of apt/adept/aptitude/dpkg running
<redmoon> ugh.... i guess ill close this whole terminal and restart over then
<redmoon> =.=
<redmoon> well im doing something wrong again T_T........ for crying out loud..... Ill just explain what i did... because i dont know what it is im doing wrong. ok.. http://www.wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main ( apparently like the website page says )....
<redmoon> then it like... says something bout.. no such file found
<redmoon> Im going to go crazy in a second..... @_@
<redmoon> grrr... ill do it later...........
<_2> well i'm went.
<_2> gooday fellas
<can_> arkadaşlar ubuntu masa üstü seçeneklerini nasıl değiştiririm mesela 1024-786
<stdin> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Black_Monkey> hi, I've got a weird problem - everything from the root folder is on my desktop :-S
<Black_Monkey> this is after an upgrade to 8.04. I tried to change my desktop folder from ~/Desktop (hardy default) back to ~/desktop (what I had before)
<Black_Monkey> now whatever I change it to, it just stays with that...
<stdin> Black_Monkey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/174532 (some people get it, some don't)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174532 in kubuntu-default-settings "Desktop displays root directory (/) after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Black_Monkey> stdin: thanks
 * djdarkman releaized that it`s not healthy to close adept during kernel update....
<Lynoure> Is it normal for  xrdb -query  and  xdpyinfo | grep resolution  to give different dpi values?
<Lynoure> And which one is the one that determines font sizes in kde?
<Lynoure> What's the size unit used for font size in System Settings? I cannot find a size that would seem to correspond in Gimp.
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giacomo> !it
<IppatsuMan> Lynoure: you may find this article interesting: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3445 - but read its comments too, I'm not 100% sure that it is correct - but it could give you some hints
<Lynoure> IppatsuMan: kind of comforting that others are frustrated by the same things. Maybe I'll just live with this until I have just one monitor (or maybe two, with same dpi on both).
<Syntux> Hello, I'm not sure it's Ubuntu or Kubuntu question so I will give it a shot here. I'm using Ubuntu and want to install Basket but I want to avoid installing all of these packages http://paste.syntux.net/bin/32  and I'm referring to none dependency ones.
<Lynoure> Syntux: looking at it now...
<Syntux> Lynoure, Thank you.
<Lynoure> Syntux: aptitude tends to pull down recommended packages too... sudo apt-get install basket  could give you somewhat less to install
<Lynoure> (there is also a switch to aptitude to do the same, I think, but I cannot remember it)
<Syntux> Lynoure, hmm well it does but still way more than the dependent packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/basket
<Lynoure> Syntux: could you pastebin what apt-get wants to install?
<MSohail> Hi all
<Syntux> http://paste.syntux.net/bin/33
<Syntux> hi MSohail .
<MSohail> i am trying to rebuild kopete with jingle support. I wanted to know how I can alter debian/rules to include jingle support.
<MSohail> hi Syntux ... hope you are in good health
<Lynoure> Syntux: looks really just the dependencies (and the dependencies needed to install those), to me
<Lynoure> Syntux: I hope you can afford the space, Basket is nice :)  (you can use deborphan or debfoster to slim down the system to some degree, if you are worried about having totally useless packages)
<MSohail> any advice anyone? a reference to a how -to would also work
<Syntux> Lynoure, lovely, I liked the idea of debfoster, well it's not about the space; I was just trying to understand why it's happening
<Syntux> MSohail, maybe you should ask in #Ubuntu-Motu
<Lynoure> Syntux: I hope this casted some light on that. I started thinking it would be nice if there was something showing a dependency map, but I'm probably too lazy to make such a tool
<MSohail> ok Syntux... i'll try there, thanks
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know much about Bluetooth keyboard/mouse? Mine lose the connection after being idle for a short time. I think I had this problem when I upgraded to 7.10 as well, but I don't remember how I fixed it
<TheInfinity> hello ... one prob with hardy ... my girlfriend has a r60 with kubuntu hardy. before i had gutsy -> no dvb-t, then suse -> dvb-t, but no apt. now i changed to hardy - and everything works - except: i cant shut down with kde gui
<TheInfinity> just via shutdown / reboot in bash
<TheInfinity> any ideas where i could search for a reason why this happens?
<IppatsuMan> Lynoure: there is a software that analyzes dependecies for a package (and optionally draws a map using dot), it's apt-rdepends
<Lynoure> IppatsuMan: Thanks, I tried seaching with dependency graph, but no luck
<Syntux> Lynoure, Thank you, anyway I will find an alternative until I find a way of installing basket and only basket :-) even the source install requiring those packages.
<bradleyh> hi all. i just installed Linux Mint 4.0. seemed to work fine until i installed the ATI drivers for my Radeon 9800 XT card. now when i run compiz i get a white screen and need to ctrl+alt+backspace to get back to the login screen. anyone know how to fix the white screen? thanks :>
<Lynoure> Syntux: seams like a tall order, unless you want someone to wrap them up into a single package for you...
<Syntux> Lynoure, I will try to repackage it without all of the weird requirements, although I'm a KDE noob.
<Lynoure> Syntux: it's a kde app, uses pim stuff, and so requires the pim stuff. There is no stripped down version
<Dragnslcr> bradleyh- probably want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<Lynoure> Syntux: Let me know if you succeed, I'm not really developing Basket, but a hangaround of some sort (hoping to find the time for the coding some day)
<antoine_> salut
<bradleyh> Dragnslcr: thanks!
<Syntux> sure :-)
<antoine_> hi all : i've got a problem with kubuntu hardy : /  sometimes the computer just freez and i'm unable to do anything except hard reboot
<antoine_> i don't use beryl or anything
<antoine_> i guess i'm not the lonely one who gets that problem but it seems that french support isn't really abble to help me :'
<antoine_> (
<Dragnslcr> You could try looking through /var/log to see if there are any log messages about why the computer is locking up
<antoine_> okay Dragnslcr i'm on it :p
<Dragnslcr> In my experience, a sudden lockup is a hardware problem. Often an overheating CPU or GPU
<antoine_> yeah it seems to be a gpu problem (as far i can find something interresting on the french forum)
<antoine_> i'm not very familiar with linux and there's a bunch of files in the directory /var/log , wich might interrest you?
<sakui> hi
<antoine_> hello sakui
<Sakui> I just installed kubuntu
<Sakui> how are you?
<antoine_> fine :) got a couple of problems =)
<Sakui> oh
<Sakui> like what?
<antoine_> like a freez problem ^
<Sakui> I love gentoo, but I needed something easier than gentoo to install.
<antoine_> well i just fighted during one week to install kubuntu and i m happy it's over :p
<Sakui> it took me like an hour to install
<antoine_> i had an hard disk error
<Sakui> ouch
<antoine_> something like my ntfs partition was completely messed up
<Sakui> had windows xp?
<antoine_> i then tried wubi : that killed totally my comp :p
<antoine_> yep
<Sakui> oh
<antoine_> happily i saved my work with an usb key and the live cd
<Sakui> hehe
<antoine_> yeah something like two weeks of work :(
<Sakui> conputer hardware is super cheap anymore.
<Sakui> do you know alot about kubuntu?
<antoine_> not really i had to read a lot to fix some of my probs but i only use it for a month
<antoine_> (i'm not english so if you don't understand what i say ... ask :p)
<Sakui> i guess I can kiss flash goodbye
<antoine_> bye
<Dragnslcr> Sakui- Flash works fine on the 32-bit version
<Dragnslcr> Getting it working on the 64-bit version is a pain, but blame Adobe for that
<Sakui> i thought flash was gonna be opensource now?
<antoine_> i'm off see you
<Dragnslcr> And that was announced when?
<Sakui> lemme find out.
<Sakui> i guess I can't find it
<Sakui> grr
<Sakui> if I download some deb files, how do I install them?
<BluesKaj> Sakui, right click on the deb file, open with then choose deb installer
<Odd-rationale> Sakui: double click
<cradle> Somebody can help me? I have Ubuntu 7.04, woking at gnome. I have kopete messenger. Trouble: There is no sound in kopete
<cradle> artsd is working, in sound setting ALSA selected
<BluesKaj> cradle, ask in #ubuntu
<cradle> BluesKaj: they are donnow))
<BluesKaj> cradle , try #kopete
<cradle> thx
<dthacker> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<milan_> halo ljudi imal koga
<friedchips> :)
<friedchips> lokalac
<friedchips> poz
<milan_> da
<milan_> poz i tebi
<Jucato> English only in here
<khandi> hello
<khandi> i have problems trying to connect my new 500Gb external usb harddrive in kubuntu
<khandi> can anyone help me?
<khandi> it says permission denied...
<khandi> it is probably some error in my fstab
<khandi> http://pastebin.com/d478e68b0
<khandi> my fstab
<khandi> i have problems trying to connect my new 500Gb external usb harddrive in kubuntu, http://pastebin.com/d478e68b0 thanks in advance
<jhutchins_lt> what filesystem?
<khandi> ntfs
<jhutchins_lt> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<khandi> and i like to keep it that way
<milan_> install ntfs3g
<jhutchins_lt> !ntfs-3g | khandi
<ubottu> khandi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<khandi> ok will try
<Dr_willis> 'do or do not, there is no try, young jedi' :)
<Dr_willis> I normally install ntfs-3g and the ntfs-config tool myself. :) run the 'kdesu ntfs-config ' tool and check the right check box's also.
<Dr_willis> nnl
<Dr_willis> Brb.
<khandi> lol after doing things i did mount -a and it says: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<khandi> wtf does that mean? lol
<khandi> anyway it works now :D thanks people
<koshie> Salut à tous
<koshie> Je suis actuellement en train de tester Kubuntu et j'ai un soucis avec Kopete, il se crache et j'ai l'erreur 11, sur google il parle d'un problème avec la version 64bits mais moi je suis en 32bits et même après ré-installation avec purge y'a un crash, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider s'il vous plaît?
<RurouniJones> !fr | koshie
<ubottu> koshie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<koshie> Oh sorry :x
<RurouniJones> No problem
<koshie> I've not see :P
<koshie> But maybe you can help me =)
<RurouniJones> S'ok, we don't expect people to know :)
<koshie> I want to use Kopete on Ubuntu 7.10 but he crash with the error 11, and i've not the solution with google ! I'm in 32bits
<RurouniJones> I am not a kubuntu expert. I have no idea why kopete is crashing
<koshie> on Kubuntu sorry
<koshie> okay
<RurouniJones> Try the french channel, if they can't help them post the question in here again later. Maybe someone willknow
<koshie> Yeah i've trying this
<koshie> i'm*
<kikin> hola
<teodor> i am from Bulgaria
<koshie> hi
<kikin> hi, i'm mexican
<teodor> hi
<koshie> French =P
<teodor> no.sorry
<koshie> French rulz \o/
<RurouniJones> Anyone know any widgets or desktop SNMP monitoring and reportin apps?
<Jucato> hm..
<BigBadWolf> http://mirror7.escomposlinux.org/comic/ecol-160-e.png
<picsou> cool ubuntu
<BluesKaj> RurouniJones, kde4 ?
<rignes> Hello.
<RurouniJones> kde3 at the moment
<RurouniJones> but I wil be going to 4/1 when it is stable
<rignes> Anyone else notice that rc.local doesn't seem to run hin hardy?
<BluesKaj> well, if ya like widgets 4 is the way to go ....personally I can live without them
<Dr_willis> rignes,  never noticed. :)
<RurouniJones> I have seen sKli for snmp aimed at printers
<BluesKaj> rignes, it appears not to , but the word is to leave it alone for now
<Dr_willis> rignes,  you did put the commands BEFOR the 'exit 0' command ?
<RurouniJones> BluesKaj: I don't need widget per se, an app that sits in the running applications panel and pops stuff up would be fine.
<rignes> Yup.
<rignes> everything is before exit 0
<Dr_willis> Oh so rc.local is actually broken eh? BluesKaj
<rignes> It run fine when you run sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local but not during startup.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, not sure but one of the more knowledgeable guys here (forgot who) answered the same question yesterday , so I just regurgitated :)
<Dr_willis> thats weird.  I recall someone last week trying to get rc.local to work also.
<rignes> I've found hits in forums mentioning it but not any real fixes.
<Dr_willis> one has to wonder how it could break :)  how complex can that service script be.
<eml> Hi! How can I make k3b able to convert mp3s into wav? I'm trying to burn an audio cd
<nosrednaekim> !find k3b
<ubottu> Found: k3b, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b2, libk3b2-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> eml: install libk3b2-extracodecs
<eml> E: Couldn't find package libk3b2-extracodecs
<eml> libk3b2-mp3 <- ah
<nosrednaekim> eml: run this command then "apt-cache search k3b | grep mp3"
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<eml> Hmm, already newest version
<eml> Oh... working... heh. Wonder why it didn't work
<eml> :)
<eml> Thanks anyways!
<rignes> Dr_willis: Sorry I didn't reply.  I'm on a public wifi and keep dropped connection. :(
<MSohail> can anyone advice how i can alter debian/rules to include jingle support?
<nosrednaekim> in what program?
<MSohail> sorry i didn't mention
<MSohail> its kopete
<MSohail> but i think i'll have to compile the entire kdenetwork package
<MSohail> and i am working on hardy so the version is 3.5.9
<nosrednaekim> MSohail: I'm not sure, but you should  just compile kopete manually... without bothering with the deb
<nosrednaekim> it'd make it easier
<MSohail> the reason is version maintenance
<MSohail> and i can copy it across other machines without downloading all the dev stuff
<nosrednaekim> ah... then use checkinstall on it
<nosrednaekim> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<MSohail> yes i know about that
<MSohail> but i was thinking of using dpkg-buildpackage
<trident523> Hm, how would I go about disabling compiz at boot for kde4 only?
<nosrednaekim> MSohail: don't think many of us here know about that... sorry about that. try #ubuntu-motu
<nosrednaekim> trident523: I knew someone ask that eventually
<trident523> nosrednaekim: Why? Because it's buggier than july?
<MSohail> ok. thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> trident523: what you have to do is disable it within the desktop-effects manager and use fusion-icon
 * trident523 dosen't know what either of those are, nosrednaekim.
<nosrednaekim> trident523: ok... how did you get compiz running in kde3? manually installed it?
<trident523> nosrednaekim: I installed kubuntu over ubuntu, installed the packages, and ran compiz --replace.
<trident523> installed the packages for compizfusion*
<Dr_willis> kde4 dosent use compiz. so whats to disable?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> ok... and it still starts compiz automaticly when you log into kde4? did you ever run "compiz --replace" within kde4?
 * trident523 had it enabled before installing KDE, and it's enabled now, and it dosen't work well.
<trident523> nosrednaekim: Possibly, I forgot if I did, and yes, it does start with compiz.
<Dr_willis> for kde4  or kde3 ?
<MSohail> !debian/rules
<ubottu> Factoid debian/rules not found
<trident523> Dr_willis: kde4. I'll try asking -kde4 too.
<nosrednaekim> trident523: I see, what you need to do is run "kwin --replace" within kde4 and then go to systemsettings->advanced-> sessions and tell it to save the session on log out.
 * trident523 dosen't see a "save session on logout" option under session manager. It only offers to restore previous session.
<nosrednaekim> uh yeah... that :)
<trident523> nosrednaekim: Kay, thanks!
<BluesKaj> strange for some reason medibubtu doesn't have the libk3b2-mp3 pkg in it's repos , where is it available ?
<nosrednaekim> the bot is not around for some odd reason... or it would tell you
<BonesolTeraDyne> Um... BluesKaj, what version of Kubuntu are you using. I can install it without the medibutnu repos in Gutsy
<BonesolTeraDyne> ?
<BluesKaj> BonesolTeraDyne, Hardy here
<BonesolTeraDyne> So, gutsy has it in the defualt repos, but not hardy? Okay... That's odd...
<MSohail> yes BonesolTeraDyne ... it is remarked even on kubuntuguide.org
<gnomefreak> what pacakge?
<gnomefreak> package even
<groom> hi
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I think its libk3b2-extracodecs in hardy
<gnomefreak> libk3b2-extracodecs - The KDE cd burning application library - extra decoders
<gnomefreak> its in universe
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, it's in the medibuntu pool repos as a deb pkg : http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/k/k3b/
<BonesolTeraDyne> nosrednaekim: That package exists in Gutsy as well. It's description says that it conains libs for the mp3 and FFMPEG decoding plugin.
<gnomefreak> its in hardy
<BonesolTeraDyne> s/conains/contains
<nosrednaekim> gnomefreak: BluesKaj is lookin for libk3b2-mp3 though....
<gnomefreak> ah
<BluesKaj> libk3b2-extracodecs is it , i installed the extra codecs and it remove the deb package , so i guess that's the way to go
<superhgg_> Hi all.. i am new to kubuntu and installed it just yesterday.. i am facing a problem...
<trident523> !ask | superhgg_
<ubottu> superhgg_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * trident523 gets overzelous sometimes.
<superhgg_> Sorry.. here goes.. i have 2 multimedia devices in my pc..
<superhgg_> one is the onboard card..
<superhgg_> and the other is the creative sound card in PCI
<superhgg_> when i open my mplayer.. it defaults to the first onboard card.. and i am not able to hear sound..
<BonesolTeraDyne> !enter | superhgg_
<ubottu> superhgg_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BluesKaj> superhgg_, the best thing to do is make just one your default soundcard
<superhgg_> that is the question .. how do i do that
<BluesKaj> superhgg_, in the terminal , asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<superhgg_> in pulseaudio /etc/pulse/default.pa , i added "load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0".... now it works...
<nosrednaekim> "asoundconf" list to see what the name is
<superhgg_> is this the correct thing to do..
<BluesKaj> superhgg_, to find the names of your soundcards , either do an lscpi or lspci | grep audio , in the terminal
<superhgg_> i tried the asoundconf thing earlier.. but that did not work
<BluesKaj> lookk for "audio controller" or similar
<superhgg_> @inferno:/movies$ asoundconf list
<superhgg_> Names of available sound cards:
<superhgg_> nForce2
<superhgg_> AudioPCI
<superhgg_> i tried asoundconf set-default-card AudioPCI.. but that did not work... should i manually write some other file?
<superhgg_> but like i was saying earlier.. i added a line to pulseaudio default.pa and restarted pulseaudio.. it starts working
<axel> Hello! Some questions how to use subversion (SVN) and ksvn in particular: How to create a (new) branch? How to get files into this new branch? (just copy with e.g. konqueror?) And: How to merge a branch into the trunk?
<nosrednaekim> but that was for Ubuntu...
<trident523> axel: Have you looked at the help files?
<nosrednaekim> axel: I think you need to read a SVN man page or a web tutorial
<superhgg_> so i guess.. since it is working.. i shouldnt be complaining.. :) .. another doubt.. how do i know the root passwd of my box ?
<BluesKaj> superhgg_, pls read what ppl are telling you , lspci in the terminal will tell you the name and model of your soundcard and then you need to set the default using this command including the quotes, asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<ActionParsnip> superhgg_, you need to set it, technically you udont need it as you can sudo everything
<BluesKaj> bbl
<superhgg_> i had tried that already.. i had tried 'asoundconf set-default-card AudioPCI' .. should i try something else... my lspci | grep audio gives "
<superhgg_> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<superhgg_> 01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
<axel> trident523 & nosrednaekim: I think it would be best just trying it - after making a backup. ;)
<nosrednaekim> axel: just trying what? you have no idea what you are doing
<superhgg_> yep.. that was what i was doing.. sudo everything.. but how do i change root passwd.. and if i do that.. will anyof my apps stop working?
<trident523> axel: SVN is not a backup system.
<stdin> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<trident523> axel: Infact, backing up files on SVN is very very redundant.
<ActionParsnip> superhgg_, ok so you have an onboard sounccard im guessing
<axel> trident523: I am making a backup of the working copy and the repository before I perform any changes. I do not use SVN for making backups.
<superhgg_> yes.. i have an onboard soundcard.. which is the default.. but my speakers are connected to the other one..
<trident523> axel: Kay, I guess. SVN still gives me the willies anyhow.
<nosrednaekim> superhgg_: can't you disable the onboard in the BIOS?
<superhgg_> oh.. i dont know that.. i could try that.. i never thought about that...
<superhgg_> mine is a pretty old box.. nearly 5 yrs old..
<BluesKaj> superhgg_, asoundconf set-default-card "Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI "
<superhgg_> hope the old bios's support that.. anywauy will try that
<ActionParsnip> superhgg_, makes life easier
<ActionParsnip> superhgg_, if you can turn off the redundant card it makes config way easier
<superhgg_> yes.. that is a really good idea.. will try that on reboot
<ccca2> yo
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: welcome!
<ccca2> can someone help me _
<ccca2> ?
<ccca2> with kubuntu 7.10
<trident523> !ask | ccca2
<ubottu> ccca2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ccca2> oh ok
<ccca2> well, i just installed kubuntu 7.10, and was wondering, After i download Wine HQ, i get the file to my desktop, but how do i install it _
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: what type of file is it?
<nosrednaekim> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ccca2> .tar.bz2
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: Are you trying to install wine?
<trident523> ccca2: You can run a command that installs stuff... and automatically downloads it too. run "sudo apt-get install wine" in the terminal.
<primora> hi
<Odd-rationale> primora: welcome!
<primora> i am trying to fetch updates using adept
<primora> it isnt updating my list
<ccca2> where do i find the Terminal window?
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: kmenu --> system --> konsole
<nosrednaekim> ccca2: kmenu->system I think
<primora> it shows 100% complete but I cant seem to find subversion or firefox
<primora> ccca2: Alt+F2
<primora> Type konsole
<primora> press enter
<Odd-rationale> primora: does the same happen in apt-get/aptitude?
<primora> yes
<Odd-rationale> when you update
<nosrednaekim> ccca2: but there are package managers as well, such as adept, which makes installing packages easier
<ccca2> it says "Sudo" password for xxxxx:<< when i try to write something, it wont type anything
<primora> Odd-rationale: last line in apt-get update shows this
<primora> Reading package lists... Done
<primora> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: you are suppose to type in you password
<ActionParsnip> ccca2, if you want a sweet terminal install yakuake, then its accesible with the hot key of your choice
<Odd-rationale> primora: maybe your mirror is down
<ccca2> odd: i know, but it wont let me type anything
<trident523> ccca2: Actually, it is. It dosen't show your password, for security.
<ActionParsnip> ccca2, and it drops down like the console in quake / CStrike etc
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: It is typing, you just won't see anything
<primora> Odd-rationale: can you suggest any other mirror
<ccca2> oh
<primora> i am using the default mirrors
<Odd-rationale> primora: us?
<primora> Odd-rationale: asia
<trident523> ccca2: backspace a little, and try again, and hit enter.
<ccca2> it says "e: couldnt find package wine"
<Odd-rationale> primora: dunno then. the easynews mirror in the us worked great for me. the default was overloaded. Alothough by now it should have cleared up///
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: is this a new install
<Odd-rationale> ?
<ccca2> yes
<ccca2> i just finished installing... about 10 minutes ago
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: then do "sudo apt-get update" first
<ccca2> ok the update should be done
<primora> Odd-rationale: could u give the url please
<borges> Olá Pedro.
<borges> Como vai?
<ccca2> odd: what do i do now?
<Odd-rationale> ccca2: then try again
<trident523> ccca2: Okay, try running "sudo apt-get install wine"
<ccca2> still says the same thing
<nosrednaekim> primora: go into adept->adept->manage repositories and select a new mirror
<borges> Are you a brazilian?
<Odd-rationale> primora: nosrednaekim beat me to it...
<stdin> !br | borges
<ubottu> borges: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nosrednaekim> ccca2: ok, go into adept_manager ->adept->manage repositories and check them all on
<ccca2> ok its downloading :)
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: you like the gui way dont you ;) I was just about to ask to edit his sources.lst....
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: not always... but thats just too easy to pass up :)
<eduardo> Hola, tengo problemas con kaffeine, no puedo leer dvd's ya instale libdvdcss2 y w32codecs y kaffeine trata de instalar un paquete pero la direccion url no responde o no la encuentra. ¿alguien podria ayudarme?
<Odd-rationale> !es | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<primora> Odd-rationale: its shows lots of malformed release files
<Odd-rationale> primora: what is that?
<will00> would a network connection be severly limited by a long (30+ foot) network cable?
<ccca2> ok, i got wine now, and i want to download win/live messenger, how do i do this? and how do i use it with wine? can someone tell please :)
<ccca2> will00: yes
<eduardo> ok, I also can do it in english, I have problems with Kaffeine, I installed libcss2 and w32codecs, but kaffeine when started tries to connect to a url that doesn't response or doesnt find, somebody could help me?
<will00> ccca2: would it affect the entire network or just the computer its connected to?
<Odd-rationale> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<primora> Odd-rationale: entries like Failed to fetch http://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ccca2> will00: the computer its connected to
<Odd-rationale> primora: you will have to try serveral mirrors. I have found that many mirror are outdated...
<ccca2>  ok, i got wine now, and i want to download win/live messenger, how do i do this? and how do i use it with wine? can someone tell please :)
<nosrednaekim> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<primora> happened for 3 mirrors now
<nosrednaekim> will00: we have 30 foot cables in our house... connectivity is not severly limited
<nosrednaekim> and only for that computer of course
<will00> nosrednaekim: im using a network cable, idk what kind it is, but would upgrading to cat6 help at all?
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I've got a funny issue with the title bar in konsole on a box I upgraded from 7.10
 * nosrednaekim is ready to laugh...
<kblin> if I ssh into a remote box, the konsole title bar will update to point out that I'm on a different box
<primora> hey kblin
<nosrednaekim> will00: IDK the differences between the two TBH
<kblin> however, if I log out, the title bar won't change back
<kblin> on my new box, where I installed 8.04 from scratch, it works as expected
<ccca2> What code do i need to Install Flash in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> kblin: yeah....i've seen that
<mrkeishii> how do you install the CCSM?
<primora> kblin: konsole not able to update title header
<primora> nice
<primora> kblin: remember me?
<eduardo> Hello, somedoy has experienced problems with kaffeine, I can't read dvd's,...I had already installed libdvdcss2 and w32codecs,...
<mrkeishii> how do you install the CCSM?
<kblin> primora: not really. should I :)
<mrkeishii> I installed the Video driver for my Nvidia
<nosrednaekim> ccca2: "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"
<Odd-rationale> mrkeishii: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<mrkeishii> i downloaded it
<mrkeishii> and all
<primora> kblin: grrr. I used to wave to you and mithro everyday in #gsoc
<mrkeishii> also i enabled the extra effects
<mrkeishii> but
<mrkeishii> the ccsm does not work
<mrkeishii> like i enabled the cub
<mrkeishii> cube*
<nosrednaekim> primora: try erasing the konsole config files in .kde
<mrkeishii> and it does not work
<primora> ???
<kblin> primora: with that nick?
<primora> me
<primora> no me
<primora> kblin: wait
 * nosrednaekim hugs lh and the gsoc crew
<krish> now u remember kblin?
<mrkeishii> and i look at the initiate buttons and it says Disabled
<kblin> krish: ah, now :)
<nosrednaekim> mrkeishii: you need to enable "custom effects"
<kblin> of course :)
<krish> :)
<mrkeishii> i did
<mrkeishii> then what do i do after that
<kblin> nosrednaekim: I tried removing konsolerc, that didn't really change anything
<nosrednaekim> mrkeishii: ah... you need to enable it and give it a keyboard shortcut
<mrkeishii> oh
<mrkeishii> yeah
<kblin> it's probably some other setting, though
<mrkeishii> what do i do for the cube what did you put?
<nosrednaekim> kblin: try .kde/share/apps/konsole
<nosrednaekim> mrkeishii: Ctrl+alt+right arrow
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> so basically make up the initiate and other keyboard shortcuts your self right?
<nosrednaekim> mrkeishii: you need to enable the "rotate cube" plugin as well BTW
<mrkeishii> yes
<nosrednaekim> yes
<mrkeishii> and i need to put in a keyboard shortcut for that too?
<nosrednaekim> well, yess, thats what will rotate the cube
<BluesKaj> eduardo, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and libk3b2-extracodecs, and w32codecs as well
<eduardo> ok, I will try, thank you very much,...
<kblin> nosrednaekim: that dir is empty
<nosrednaekim> kblin: ok
<kblin> hmm
<kblin> waitaminute
<kblin> ha
<kblin> .bashrc was the guilty one
<nosrednaekim> how?
<kblin> the new box had a line like "PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'"
<kblin> the old one hadn't
<kblin> so if I sshed to the new box, it'd change the prompt
<kblin> and if I logged out, it wouldn't change back
<nosrednaekim> ah
<krish> kblin: what about $PS1
<krish> after logout
<kblin> that was fine
<kblin> but my old .bashrc set that as well
<krish> kbin: source ~/.bashrc
<Arelis> Hello. Is the Kubuntu with KDE 3.5.9 an LTS release?
<Arelis> Because if it is.. i'm hopping to Kubuntu
<stdin> no
<Arelis> aww... too bad.
<krish> 3.5.8
<krish> and 4.x
<Arelis> i meant 3.5.8
<Arelis> is that one LTS?
<krish> without LTS its 3.5..8
<stdin> there is no 8.04 release with 3.5.8
<Arelis> Which Kubuntu is LTS?>
<krish> i just downloaded ubuntu studio 8.04, no idea about kubuntu
<krish> stdin: what is it then?
<stdin> Arelis: the last Kubuntu LTS release was Dapper (6.06)
<krish> Arelis: non LTS is already 3.5.8
<Arelis> (And why do people release the same project with different desktop environments, then make one LTS and the other not? seems even more like they want to force GNOME upon us)
<krish> what are you looking for then?
<krish> huh
<stdin> krish: it comes with 3.5.9
<Arelis> krish, Ubuntu Hardy, with KDE, and long time support
<krish> 8.04 is LTS
<Arelis> yes, but is Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !khardy
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<stdin> Arelis: I just told you the answer
<Arelis> 18 months is LTS?
<Arelis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<krish> no
<krish> 18 isnt LTS
<kblin> 18 months is standard for kubuntu, iirc
<kblin> seriously, most people who care about LTS run servers
<stdin> 18 months is standard for any non-LTS *buntu release
<krish> i dont care for LTS or non-LTS on desktop
<krish> as long as it is stable
<Arelis> I care about stability.
<Arelis> I do not need commercial support
<RurouniJones> Most people don't. LTS is pretty much for companies
<krish> LTS doesnt mean stability
<nosrednaekim> Arelis: TBH.... hardy is as stable as gutsy or even dapper was
<krish> Arelis: ive been on feisty even though gutsy was released
<krish> and my laptop is still on feisty
<nosrednaekim> well, saying it was as stable as gutsy isn't saying much :P
<kblin> I changed to hardy, and I don't think anything but wine broke
<Arelis> nosrednaekim, Heh. I am used to Ubuntu (and any other linux distro) being UNstable, but i'm on my laptop now.
<krish> kblin: me changing to hardy soon. .. on other laptop though
<kblin> actually wine didn't break, but *ubuntu hardy makes the wine preloader fail
<Arelis> nosrednaekim, I prefer KDE over GNOME.
<Arelis> nosrednaekim, And recently, I installed Arch Linux just for that
<nosrednaekim> Arelis: I haven't had kernel or X crash yet
<nosrednaekim> (in hardy)
<Arelis> nosrednaekim, (not just for that, by the way)
<Arelis> Not on this laptop either.. Don't ask about my main PC
<Arelis> Anyway.. should Kubuntu be safe to use?
<krish> well my main pc is on kubuntu 7.10 with KDE3.5.8 removed
<krish> and KDE 4.0.71 built from trunk
<Arelis> When i used kubuntu, it lacked "polish"... Ubuntu had much more developers
<Arelis> And is KDE 4 really usable for desktop use?
<krish> Arelis: use tag 4.0.2
<kblin> Arelis: yes for kubuntu, no for kde4, if you ask me
<krish> or wait for 4.1
<nosrednaekim> Arelis: I use it... but tis lacking some features
<kblin> I'm waiting for that GSoC student to implement MAPI support for Akonadi
<nosrednaekim> kblin: my fav gsoc project is chani's.... plasma widgets on the screensaver :)
<krish> kblin: all the best
<krish> me brb
<krish> be right back
<frederick> anyone here has tried moblin?
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- is that horrible new KMenu going to stay as that default?
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: unfortunately, I think so
<stdin> Dragnslcr: there is an alternate one pre-installed
<kblin> nosrednaekim: I don't care for eye candy much, I just want to see kontact kick the crap out of outlook
<nosrednaekim> kblin: thats not eyecandy.... its security (kinda) but yeah same here about outlook :)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I found the "classic" KMenu when I tried 4.0.2, but I don't remember if it worked quite right
<stdin> Dragnslcr: it's what I use
<Dragnslcr> Might have been fixed in 4.0.3. I never tried it
<Odd-rationale> hey, nosrednaekim! will the "desktop effect" be backported to gutsy?
<Dragnslcr> Hopefully 4.1.0 will have all of the functionality that 3.5 has
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: no...I don;t think so... but you can install the deb just fine in gutsy (I developed it in gutsy)
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> though... TBH the effect levels are terrible, I didn't have time to work on that
<Dragnslcr> "Desktop effect"?
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: easy compiz configuration in kubuntu hardy
<Odd-rationale> yeah i know
<nosrednaekim> uhh Dragnslcr ^^
<Arelis> So is kubuntu kde3 much different than Ubuntu Hardy?
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<nosrednaekim> its no different from the kde3 version of hardy, no
<Odd-rationale> Arelis: hardy has kde as well
<Dragnslcr> Last time I had compiz on, I used the regular ccsm
<Arelis> I didn't mean that. I meant is kubuntu's kde3 much different from Ubuntu's GNOME, (and, while i'm at it, is it much different from the official KDE3?)
<Dragnslcr> Full-screen games had a tendency to crash X though
<Dragnslcr> Arelis- yes, KDE and Gnome are different
<nosrednaekim> its not much different from the official KDE besides system settings instead of kcontrol...
<sharkk> hi, someone could tell me how can i tell to aptitude & co. that some packages that it thinks that are unused are used by me ? :)
<nosrednaekim> sharkk: how do you know you use them?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you forget changes to Konqueror menus as well, different "default" apps installed. patches here and there (like the visual feedback effect)
<Arelis> Dragnslcr, does it miss features present in Ubuntu, or some stuff that interrupts your workflow?
<sharkk> tehre are some app that i use
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: eh?
<stdin> sharkk: just tell it to install the packages and the'll be marked as manually installed
<Jucato> (anyway... off to bed)
<nosrednaekim> oh! right :)
<a_c_m> I keep reading about 4.1's alpha/beta release... is there a nice (read easy) way to install it on 8.04 ?
<sharkk> perfect, thanks
<Jucato> <nosrednaekim> its not much different from the official KDE besides system settings instead of kcontrol... <--- referring to that
<nosrednaekim> a_c_m: not ATM
<xRaich[o]2x> a_c_m: You don't really want the alpha ;)
<Jucato> (it's not that bad actually... in some ways much better than 4.0.x stable.. but...)
<a_c_m> Jucato: that what i heard..
<a_c_m> hence me wanting to skip 4.0 and jump right to it...
<Jucato> a_c_m: wait for July/August then :)
<a_c_m> humm
<xRaich[o]2x> I tested it in the Suse Live CD and plasma was going absolutely bananas.
<Jucato> or at least until it gets to RC or Beta
<a_c_m> is 4.0 worth playing with?
<nosrednaekim> a_c_m: since its not hard to install, yeah, give it a shot
<Jucato> xRaich[o]2x: I think that the binner's live cd's are updated nightly, so it's really tracking SVN, not just staying with one released milestone
<a_c_m> just got 3.5 the way i like it (new box) and wanted to give the lovelyness that is 4 a go...
<xRaich[o]2x> Jucato: Jep that's true
<a_c_m> nosrednaekim: cool will install it now
<xRaich[o]2x> a_c_m: Just don't be disappointed
<a_c_m> i assume 4.0's packages will auto update to 4.1 when it hits stable...
<nosrednaekim> not in hardy
<a_c_m> oh :(
<a_c_m> thats a pain
<nosrednaekim> though they might be backported... who knows
<a_c_m> humm
<Jucato> a_c_m: update to 4.1? maybe. most probably we'll provide a separate repository
<Jucato> (as we've always done with KDE 3.5.x releases)
<a_c_m> i may wait for 4.1 then... burn some time playing with something else :)
<Arelis> My computer crashd
<Arelis> Does Ubuntu have any features that Kubuntu w/KDE3 doesn't have, and does Kubuntu have some faults that interrupt your workflow?
<sharkk> why i couldn't remove this package? http://rafb.net/p/1u2jjn48.html
<jim> Hey i had this problem before but i forgot how to fix it ! when i try and open Ktorrent it wont open ! last time i was told to delete a "RC" file but i forgot where it was
<nosrednaekim> jim: "rm .kde/share/config/ktorrent*"
<nosrednaekim> should do it
<jim> and i paste this in konqurer aye
<stdin> in konsole
<Arelis> nosrednaekim, may i ask you a question?
<nosrednaekim> sure
<jim> hmm still cant open Ktorrent
<nosrednaekim> jim: try running it from the konsole and see if it gives any errors
<Arelis> nosrednaekim: Does Ubuntu have any features that Kubuntu w/KDE3 doesn't have, and does Kubuntu have some faults that interrupt your workflow?
<nosrednaekim> Arelis: no faults really....
<nosrednaekim> and yea, Ubuntu usually has a feature or two, but nothing really big.
<hydrogen> well
<nosrednaekim> can;t think ATM of the ones that Ubuntu hardy has
<hydrogen> any features ubuntu has
<jim> nope no luck
<hydrogen> that kubuntu doesn't
<hydrogen> can be installed in kubuntu
<hydrogen> and used
<eduardo> hello blueskaj, I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras, libk3b2-extracodecs, and w32codecs, but kaffeine its still looking for libdvdcss, but it cannot find it in the specified url, do you have any idea what is going on?
<hydrogen> in kubuntu
<hydrogen> so, the answer is... nope
<nosrednaekim> !enter | hydrogen
<ubottu> hydrogen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nosrednaekim> !dvd | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hydrogen> Yes nosrednaekim, my enter key works just fine
<Arelis> nosrednaekim, what about the new gvfs?
<Arelis> and the weather thing?
<hydrogen> gvfs which is a blatent copy of kio?
<hydrogen> ...
<nosrednaekim> Arelis: kweather can do that IIRC
<eduardo> Thank you ubottu,I had already installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repositories, but kaffeine still looking,...
<nosrednaekim> eduardo: did you install libdvdread?
<Quetzlcoatl> why dont you use mplayer eduardo ?
<hydrogen> Quetzlcoatl: because the choice of player does not matter
<eduardo> I already tried with mplayer, but mplayer doesnt work,...
<jim> why does deleting a RC file help ?
<Arelis> Hold on a sec---
<Arelis> Screenshot Directory  > Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron LTS Screenshots
<Arelis> it says LTS
<jim> and why wont ktorrent start still ?
<Quetzlcoatl> hydrogen: maybe you are right.
<nosrednaekim> Arelis: yep... its not though
<eduardo> Its my problem with kaffeine a reported bug in hardy heron, does anybody experienced something similar?
<nosrednaekim> eduardo: did you install libdvdread?
<eduardo> libdvdread3 is installed,...
<BunnyRevolution> why use mplayer, as kaffiene is the default media player for kubuntu and kde
<BunnyRevolution> i'm late to the convo, what codec r u having problems with?
<Roey> BunnyRevolution:  hi
<Roey> nice nikc
<Roey> *nick
<eduardo> I have problems with kaffeine, libdvdcss2 is already installed, but kaffeine is still looking whan i try to play a dvd,...
<Roey> BunnyRevolution:  nice nick... Jon??
<Mr_Pan> eduardo, remove and re-install kaffeine with libdvdcss2
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo: u need to enable the dvd portion
<BunnyRevolution> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BunnyRevolution> To activate DVD decryption, type the following line into a terminal prompt.  "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh"
<BunnyRevolution> in particular, that was lifted from the web page
<eduardo> Hi BunnyRevolution how can i enable dvd portion
<arsnic> Hi
<Arelis> How do i install kubuntu kde3 and remove GNOME in one blast?
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo: read the dvd section
<BunnyRevolution> it explains in detail what you need to know
<BunnyRevolution> if you follow the instructions, you will have dvd playback
 * BunnyRevolution is checking hardy dvd default playback functions.  i've not tested myself yet.
<Odd-rationale> Arelis: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<selfsearchervr> ciao a tutti
<ere4si> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<guga> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cannon> hi all, has the latest kubuntu been released yet? And can it be installed on the PS3?
<Skrible> Cannon, yes and no.
<Cannon> do you know which distro can be used on the ps3 Skrible?
<Skrible> PSUbuntu
<Skrible> http://psubuntu.com/installation-instructions/
<eduardo> Hi Bunny revolution, I typed in a terminal sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh, but nothing happened,...
<guga> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Cannon> thanks Skrible
<Cannon> handy link
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo: you installed libdvdread3?
<eduardo> yes is installed,...
<Skrible> Cannon, but be aware about that PSUbuntu 8.04 has NOT been released yet
<BunnyRevolution> the writeup is wrong.  drop the "examples" from the line
<BunnyRevolution> it's been wrong for some time
<Cannon> does kubuntu do a ppc release Skrible?
<eduardo> I also re installed kaffeine,...but the same problem is there,...
<Skrible> Cannon, yeah.. There should be one already
<ere4si> eduardo: you are missing something or the dvd doesn't work
<ere4si> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Skrible> Cannon, BUT the newest one is 6.10 and it is not supported anymore.
<Skrible> latest*
<Cannon> is there a distro you would recommend Skrible?
<Skrible> for ppc?
<Cannon> i've heard peeps going on about the YellowDog one
<eduardo> yes you are right, dropping examples something happened,...
<Skrible> Well Yellow Dog works on PS3
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo: so, "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" does not work
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo: yes, it's an error in the docs for kubuntu.  it's been that way for a while
<Cannon> i'll give it a go :)
<Skrible> Cannon, I would just wait for PSUbuntu...
<eduardo> I am still receiving this error: LibDVDCSS (http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html) is about to be installed, it allows you to watch encrypted DVD videos.  This is illegal in some countries which require decryption to be authorised by the copyright holder. Do you want to install this package?
<q4a> hi all
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo it's not an error.  some countries such as the US it is not legal to install that package.  as a result you have to make an ethical decision how your going to proceed.
<q4a> is there anyone who use  KWireless Tools Pro?
<Skrible> I gotta install cedega.. and i think i have to remove compiz. :/
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo *buntu has left that decision to the user rather than handling the legal issues themselves
<K`zan> Is it normal to get 16-17K/s transfer rate copying files off a CD / DVD RW?
<eduardo> Yes i am aware of that, but in my country is ok, i accept to download it, but the specified url its not found,...
<eduardo> this is the url http://kubuntu.org/packages/libdvdcss-i386.deb, but this object its not found,...
<BunnyRevolution>  www.dtek.chalmers.se
<BunnyRevolution> open adept manager and check your libdvdcss packages
<Skrible> Is there anyone experienceing the same problem than I? my broblem is that when I login to kde i got bunch of windows that i cannot close, like Ubuntu Update
<BunnyRevolution> and your libdvdread packages
<Skrible> it should go to tray, but it doesnt. It just stays on my table. I can't kill it, I can't do anything for it
<BunnyRevolution> Skrible: ctl - alt - esc
<BunnyRevolution> get the x, click and it dies
<q4a> hi all, >	is there anyone who use KWireless Tools Pro?
<Skrible> xkill doesnt work
<Skrible> tried it already
<BunnyRevolution> kill it via konsole with "sudo kill -9 pid"
<Skrible> and my k-menu has a really nice bug..
<Skrible> doesnt work, tried already
<BunnyRevolution> heh, then it's beyond me
<Skrible> I gotta take a screenshot of my k-menu.
<Eyeless> Skrible: haveyou checked all your virtual desktops? there might be a kdesu dialog active somewhere
<Skrible> yep.. no kdesu
<Eyeless> ohh, strange indeed
<Skrible> i played with kdesu earlier
<Skrible> i attached eterm into my backround, but I took it off
<Skrible> because i like urxvt better
<Eyeless> kan you use "sudo killall <appname>" to kill the process?
<Skrible> nope
<Skrible> kill doesnt work
<Eyeless> not even as root?
<Skrible> ONLY way to kill that freaking thingie is when i am able to update my system via aptget
<Skrible> then it goes off
<Skrible> not even as root
<Eyeless> ohh, even stranger
<K`zan> Interesting that doing the copy under wincrap it is ORDERS of magnitude faster.  Many orders.
<nosrednaekim> K`zan: what copy?
<Skrible> im blaming compiz about this
<Eyeless> Skrible: probably, does it work without compiz?
<K`zan> nosrednaekim: Copying files from CD to HD.
<nosrednaekim> oh
<Skrible> Eyeless, i dont get that problem when im not using compiz
<Eyeless> ahh i c
<Skrible> it is the adept update icon u know?
<Skrible> it should go to tray, but it doenst
<Eyeless> i think i cam int this at the middle :)
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo: how are you doing so far?
<Skrible> then there is second interesting bug.. It is so annoying that im gonna take a screenshot. :)
<Eyeless> ohh
<Skrible> its tiny but annoying as
<BunnyRevolution> want me to complete your sentence?
<eduardo> I am checking the installation of libcss2, regionset was not installed,..i am installing maybe this could help,...
<Skrible> BunnyRevolution haha :D
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo: you don't need to set regionset
<BunnyRevolution> i never have
<BunnyRevolution> the only time i set regionset is when i needed to use the dvd in windows.  and now i'm sad because of it
<konfusion_> HELLO, I NEED ONE PERSON THAT SPEAK SPANISH
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<konfusion_> GRACIAS, MUCHAS GRACIAS
<Skrible> hmm
<Skrible> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<eduardo> oopss!,...sorry,...I also have marked two conflicts with libdvdcss0.0.1 and 0.0.2
<eduardo> I think that the codec installer of kaffeine its not working, I have a new error "codec is already installed",...
<BLaher32> How do i get bcm43xx version 3 driver?
<BLaher32> hello?
<nosrednaekim> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eduardo> In codeine i have a different error, Error codeine - 2 , there is no plug in tha can read.
<BLaher32> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<nosrednaekim> ah.. even better :)
<Odd-rationale> isn't bcm43xx depreciated
<Odd-rationale> b43 now
<therion> hi, someone know how to remove completely Gnome? i want use only Kde to safe space on disk... (i have tried with apt-get remove libgnome2-0 but somethings remains)
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BLaher32> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy says it will work out of the box but uhhhh it does not witch is why i had to go in windows :/
<therion> thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> BLaher32: you may have to use ndiswrapper on it
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> bleh
<BLaher32> nosrednaekim i tried but not even ndiswrapper works on the new ubuntu :/
<nosrednaekim> oh..
<BLaher32> if i use vmware to boot the sda2 and run the updates would that work?
<nosrednaekim> can vnware do that?
<BLaher32> :)
<BLaher32> going to be slow since my computer sucks but should work :)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Fujisan> nalioth
<cccc4> odd, can u please invite me again
<cccc4> odd are you there i need ur help dude
<cccc4> i need help downloanding
<cccc4> hel p
<Signil> what does "hardy heron" stand for?
<Dragnslcr> Nothing. They're both regular words
<Signil> hmm heron is a bird.. and hardy?
<Signil> a hard bird.. :s
<ere4si> hardy is tuff?
<Signil> a tough bird? :D
<Dragnslcr> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=hardy
<ere4si> the next one is an ibex
<ere4si> I think
<andre_> why does azureus crash in hardy Heron?
<ere4si> andre_: have you run a memtest?
<andre_> ere4si: no.  will that fix it?
<BunnyRevolution> eduardo: how's it going so far?
<ere4si> andre_: it will let you know if it is a memory fault
<ere4si> andre_: it is an option in the grub menu at boot
<andre_> ere4si: Azureus was working perfect before 8.04 upgrade
<ere4si> andre_: haven't seen others having an azureus issue so assumed it was a local prob
<andre_> ere4si: alright.  It could be, i guess.  it does run as long as I just start it and let it be, but if I try to go in and start looking at file details, etc, it crashes
<squid0> hello. i'd like to install pulseaudio in kubuntu. how should I go about doing it? most of what I can find about pulseaudio is specific to ubuntu
<squid0> the wiki page on PulseAudio seems to be specific to Gutsy
<amine27> where is ksplash in hardy
<Mekzholan> Hi, how can I start the GNOME system setting program under KDE/Kubuntu? Firefox seems to take some (wrong...) settings from the Gnome system...
<patpond> halp,,, pleeaase
<patpond> everytime I use my KVM, my mouse dies... :(
<patpond> only with Kubuntu,
<andre_> patpond: new mouse needed
<azzco> When one presses Ctrl+Alt+Esc one would expect to see the kill icon, any way to get this functionality into compiz?
<patpond> if I unplug and plug back in, then it works fine
<K`zan> Interesting that doing the copy under wincrap it is ORDERS of magnitude faster.  Many orders.  Copying from CD to HD...
<K`zan> Is it normal to get 16-17K/s transfer rate copying files off a CD / DVD RW?
<patpond> new mouse?  my mouse works great... just the switching with my KVM ...  it  works well in winblows...
<patpond> anyone have a prob like this?
<ere4si> K`zan: you might need to turn hdparm on
<KR-data> anyone, who can help finding an error, presumably on my harddisks, and find out if the failure is in linux or in the hardware?
<patpond> nobody?   ....
<KR-data> patpond, question (entered after you asked)
<doom> peniz
<ere4si> patpond: I have the same issue with a usb mouse - put it down to dirty connetors
<ere4si> *connectors
<doom> Anyone know of a work around for the 8.04 exception emask errors? I've tried all of the suggested fixes on the forums and they don't seem to help. Installs fine in VMware/VirtualBox any ideas?
<patpond> I've already done that ere4si, I've got the PS2 adaptor and still ...
<ere4si> patpond: for the mouse or kvm?
<patpond> the mouse... my KVM is all PS2 connectors,
<patpond> my mouse is usb to PS2 into the KVM then into the PS2 slot on the PC
<patpond> but, I tried an old mouse (only PS2) thinking maybe the USB to PS2 adapter was borked, but still the same thing,
<patpond> no mouse functionality when switching to kubuntu
<patpond> seems it doesn't recognize the signal from my KVM switch to resurrect the mouse
<patpond> kb and monitor work fine...
<K`zan> ere4si: Thanks, will look into that.
<ere4si> k
<doom> pizza dewm
<doom> pizzzzaaaaaaa dewwwwmmmmmm
<BluesKaj> patpond, it's stating the obvious but I gotta suggest , take the ps2 out of the loop or bypass the kvm and hook the mouse directly
<doom> ubuntu 8.04, exception emask, ata2 frozen error. (cdrom) vmware works, virtualbox works, any known work arounds? Forum fixes haven't worked.
<squid0> how do I tell if my video card supports opengl?
<Jsn0327> after upgrading to kbuntu 8.04 I had the infamous Sudo: unable to resolve host  bug.  After trying everything, making sure that my hostname was right in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname  I finally stumbled across a forum thread that said to type "hostname mybox.mydomain.com"  in recovery mode and it worked.  But when i try to change my hostname to anything else the sudo bug comes back.  Why does my hostname have to be mybox.mydomain.com  in
<Jsn0327> kubuntu 8.04?
<BluesKaj> squid0, glxinfo in the terminal..if you get version output you have opengl support AFAIK
<squid0> BluesKaj: thanks, I'll try that
<mhiku> can this be fixed? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_mIUCmZ7X0
<borges> Exist someone here that know any software for manage a dentist clinic?
<doom> openoffice, spreadsheet?
<borges> Are you talking to me dodom?
<BunnyRevolution> borges: yes
<borges> Good, bunnyrevolution!
<borges> Where?
<BunnyRevolution> borges: r u looking to add to, or want a turn key solution?
<borges> Someting that works!
<BunnyRevolution> linux or windows?
<BunnyRevolution> dental xrays, records, HIPA compliant?
<borges> Very easy, my girlfriend does not know anything about computers.
<borges> linux or windows, but free
<BunnyRevolution> most dental solutions start at about 5,000
<BluesKaj> software to manage a dentist clinic....do you mean an office suite for appointments , keeping records etc ?
<patpond> BluesKaj: thx, but I already did, that... it worked great, but I want only one mouse plugged rather than 2 mice ...
<BunnyRevolution> i have a friend that has been developing software, and might be interested in co-development.  it
<patpond> sorry btw was afk
<BunnyRevolution> 's under the BSD license
<BunnyRevolution> for that purpose
<borges> I know, but we dont have this money.
<borges> I'm a beginner user of linux.
<BunnyRevolution> co-development would mean you would need to give specs
<BunnyRevolution> let's take this somewhere else, as this is not considered on-topic
<borges> I relly will enjoy work in this, but... I doesn't have any experience of program, any kind of program
<BluesKaj> like #kubuntu-offtopic
<BunnyRevolution> borges: #bunnyrevolution
<borges> I will really apreciate this.
<borges> In what stage of developmente your frient is?
<BunnyRevolution> i'll put you in contact with him/her and let you decide
<borges> Good
<borges> Do doesnt know any free software for the same work?
<ere4si> !gnucash
<ubottu> Factoid gnucash not found
<BunnyRevolution> postbooks
<BunnyRevolution> ledgersmb
<BunnyRevolution> etc.
<BunnyRevolution> borges: go to your local dentists office and review what they have
<borges> I'm in brazil. Here dentists dont have computers in the clinics. Some, the people that have money, have very expensive programs. Programs that we cant pay.
<borges> ledgernsmb is the name of your friend?
<BunnyRevolution> www.limesg.com
<BunnyRevolution> currently it appears to be down
<BunnyRevolution> if you want to chat with the dev in person, join #kclug
<BunnyRevolution> and ask about limesg
<BunnyRevolution> as i recall, it's beta
<borges> Hi
<borges> How i have to proced to talk to him here? I dont know anything here.
<|dthacker|> say hello to the Ubuntu Nebraska Loco Team--Live at their release party!
<henri> hello
<lokpest> help, something is eathing the space of my /home partition
<ere4si> eathing?
<lokpest> it was full so I deleted some files, but as I watched it was gone
<ere4si> eating
<ere4si> what went?
<lokpest> probably som logfile writeing to it self ad infinitum
<ere4si> not in /home I wouldn't think
<lokpest> right, thats what makes it so mysterious
<lokpest> whait a second
<BunnyRevolution> borges: ask a question
<Walzmyn> anybody here using thunderbird with lightning added on?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, Thunderbird doesn't work like itshould on my setup and I can't find the solution ...what's the issue you have ?
<lokpest> might be something with thunderbird I think
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, you basicly just nailed it - I had it on winders before I installed kubuntu and it really runs bad now
<Walzmyn> specifically if i connect to a webbased calendar it won't show the dates from the calendar but does trip a dozen alarms everytime you open thunderbird
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, the mail program iself seems ok , but any links to a website won't launch a browser when clicked on.
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, weird ..
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, i'm not sure I tried any links, but there are a few other glitches
<tjansson-2> How do I disable compiz on only one user account?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, have you tried kontact/kmail ?
<Walzmyn> I like kontact and would be happy to use it, but I'm in need of cross-OS compatibility.
<Walzmyn> hehe, was already answering that question.
<Walzmyn> tjansson-2, does it not enable for only one account at a time naturally?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, what is it in t-bird that's not compatible with kmail ?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, i'm more interested in the calendar aspect,
<tjansson-2> Walzmyn: I though it autoenabled for new account - but you probably right. How do I turn it of for a existing account?
<BluesKaj> kontact seems to have a real pro looking calenadar
<BluesKaj> err calendar
<Walzmyn> tjansson-2, I would think just open that account and change the setting...
<tjansson-2> Walzmyn: I guess that is my problem - where do I change the setting?
<Walzmyn> tjansson-2, Kmenu>>settings>>compiz
<Walzmyn> I think, don't have it installed anymore (i screw something up bad enough to require a reinstall)
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, kontact's calendar is great, but it won't run on the dozen window's boxes I have to work with
<tjansson-2> Walzmyn: Under settings there is no compiz item to select and I can't find any in the subfolders of settings. Could I be missing a package?
<Venson> Hi all. Anyone successfully using the Ensoniq1371 card with Kubuntu 8.04? I get a lot of static with this one, and after hours of googling haven't found any useful fix.
<Walzmyn> tjansson-2, hmm, did you install the gui? I'm not sure, like I said i don't have compiz installed
<tjansson-2> Walzmyn: which gui? - okay but thank for trying :)
<Skrible> the gui is automaticly installed in kubuntu
<Skrible> automatically*
<tjansson-2> Skrible: which gui is that?
<saej> in order to run the nvidia driver install script.... i apparently have to exit X first.... hw do i do that?
<Skrible> its in the menu
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, duley noted , kind of a bummer tho :(
<Skrible> k-menu -> syste -> simple settings
<Skrible> im on windows at the moment, so i dont remember
<the__doctor__> I just installed SuperKaramba...anyone know the default directory where it stores files?
<tjansson-2> Skrible: strange is not there - maybe it is an artifact of old settings since the user account is couple of years old now
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, i guess I could use kontact's calendar just to get my braves calendar :)
<SSJ_GZ> the__doctor__: ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba/themes/
<the__doctor__> SSJ_GZ: thanX
<SSJ_GZ> np
<Skrible> tjansson-2, type ccsm
<tjansson-2> Skrible: okay - I started ccsm - never though that was the way to disable compiz. What should I do inside ccsm=
<Skrible> Can you find a button to disable it?
<Skrible> It might not exist. That is just an condifuration tool for compiz
<Skrible> tjansson-2, sorry, u cant use ccsm. U gotta use the different menu. Hold on..
<froud> what software are people using to record video blogs?
 * froud is happy with 8.04 - KDE 4
<saej> froud: is the performance nice ? not slow?
<froud> saej: not bad
<froud> saej: a bit incomplete in places and takes some getting used to, but overall good enough to be used as my default
<saej> awesome
<froud> and plasma is awesome
<froud> found a kewl twitter widget that works direct on desktop
<BluesKaj> there's that word again
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: widget is the new $%@!
<froud> hey the widgets are better than karamba that don't work
<neopsyche> help anyone ? > http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=3711 < problem here
<neopsyche> help anyone ? > http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=3711 < problem here
<Daisuke_Ido> froud: works fine, you're doing it wrong
<froud> so what apps are people using to record video blogs. Need something light
<froud> Daisuke_Ido: if you say so
<Daisuke_Ido> neopsyche: don't repeat like that again, and did you notice the name of the channel?
<Daisuke_Ido> this is #kubuntu, not #mandriva
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, yeah , that too , but iwas referring to the awe...  word. only just slightly over used :)
<neopsyche> Daisuke_Ido.. DUH!
<Daisuke_Ido> neopsyche: so why are you asking us?
<neopsyche> er.. im using ubutnu/kubuntu variant and have the same problem as in the post .. Did you think of that?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, anyone else have any questions?
<froud> neopsyche: don't mind them, they those type that think they are just the bees knees
<BluesKaj> neopsyche, nice attitude , I'm sure you'll get lots of help with it
<neopsyche> Thanks BluesKaj: Im not here to kiss butt.
<Daisuke_Ido> froud: no, and it's entirely possible karamba wouldn't work for you - i personally don't like it (but i don't like widgets in general either)
<Daisuke_Ido> neopsyche: apparently sarcasm eludes you.
<neopsyche> BluesKaj:  help where i can.. get help where I can.. kiss butt.. no.
<BluesKaj> and we get paid big salaries for being here :)
<neopsyche> No it doesnt. You are just irritating Daisuke_Ido
<neopsyche> Daisuke_Ido is now on Ignore.
<Daisuke_Ido> thank god
<BluesKaj> lol
<froud> my my, seems like the kubuntu community has really gone to the dogs
<ere4si> neopsyche: this is ubuntu support
<sean__> Hi, when I try to install limewire, I download the .deb, and Gdeb or w/e opens, i clikc install it freezes a bit and closes
<Daisuke_Ido> ere4si: maybe he's using an ubuntu variant and is having the same problem - ever think of that?
<BluesKaj> sean__, that's cuz it can't find your version of java
<neopsyche> Yeah.. because people are (EXPLITIVE) stupid and dont understand when a question is being asked.. they see the name of another OS and it all goes (EXPLITIVE)
<psyco> BluesKaj: Oh ok thanks.
<neopsyche> DAMMIT.. i know this is ubuntu support .. THATS why im here.
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops | neopsyche
<ere4si> Daisuke_Ido: I try not to think when I see mandriva
<neopsyche> help anyone ? > http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=3711 < problem here
<ubottu> neopsyche: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Daisuke_Ido> ridiculous attitude
<gnomefreak> ?
<neopsyche> DAMMIT.. is it conceivable that an ubuntu/kubuntu user could have the same problem listed in the forum of a mandriva user.. or are you all braindead?
<stdin> !attitude | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mrmonkeyman> If I add something to fstab, like a new hard drive, do I need to add it to mtab as well?
<gnomefreak> neopsyche: please dont insult people and ask for support or dont but keep on topic
<BluesKaj> neopsyche, a hint , install Tvtime instead
<froud> Riddell: hi, ages not seen. Hope you're still well
<neopsyche> My attitude would reflect that if many people (not all) were actaully volunteering instead of arguing
 * froud sighs
<Daisuke_Ido> mrmonkeyman: after adding to fstab and mounting it, it should be listed in mtab, as that's a list of currently mounted filesystems
<ere4si> !topic | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gnomefreak> froud: Riddell is most likely not going to be back until monday but he still suprises everyone
<neopsyche> BluesKaj: thanks.. but im looking for recording.
<froud> gnomefreak: kewl man thx
<mrmonkeyman> Awsome, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> neopsyche: your here for support keep it that way please stop with the attitude
 * froud nods
<nosrednaekim> froud: and he usually hangs in #kubuntu-devel more
<neopsyche> gnomefreak: ok.. can anyone help me with this problem. help anyone ? > http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=3711 < problem here
<PriceChild> neopsyche: maybe best to ask a mandriva support channel
<stdin> please do not constantly repeat
<froud> I think he is having the same problem on kubuntu
<gnomefreak> neopsyche: why are you asking that in Ubuntu support channels
<froud> and there is an example that he can ref quickly
<gnomefreak> ah
<psyco> BluesKaj: Do you know how I can get it to detect my java?>
<froud> gnomefreak: because he's having the same prob on kubuntu?
<neopsyche> gnomefreak: because im an ubuntu/kubuntu user with the same problem? is that too hard to understand?
 * gnomefreak thought we had a mythtv channel
<mrmonkeyman> Hey, could it be that the sound is being used by something else and that's y its not capturing it
<psyco> BluesKaj: NVm got it
<gnomefreak> neopsyche: yes i saw that up there
<Ashex> How does one check that they're running 64-bit?
<gnomefreak> yep ther eis
<Ashex> I thought I installed it, but can't really find any indication that I did
<neopsyche> ok.. let me rephrase.
<gnomefreak> neopsyche: try in mythtv?
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: "uname -a"
<gnomefreak> #mythtv even
<mrmonkeyman> can you record sound from that source with any other program?
<neopsyche> Could anyone please help me to configure xawtv to get sound from the audio line in for recording.
<stdin> Ashex: or just dpkg --print-architecture
<neopsyche> :-)
<neopsyche> ?
<Ashex> nosrednaekim: ah, there it is :)
<Ashex> I was using uname -r
<neopsyche> gnomefreak: no.. no .. im not needing help with mythtv.
<JoshOvki> neopsyche: let me get this right, you are using mandriva?
<neopsyche> nope.
<mrmonkeyman> lol
<mrmonkeyman> gotta love it
<gnomefreak> JoshOvki: no but the link he gave is mythtv issue no?
<neopsyche> JoshOvki: I just have the same problem as in that post.
 * froud shakes his head
<oliver_> plesen
<gnomefreak> XawTV
<oliver_> sorry
<gnomefreak> ah font was too small
<neopsyche> gnomefreak: no its an xawtv issue.. which i happen to be running on ubuntu / kubuntu
<oliver_> naybody from slovakia?
<gnomefreak> sorry running pre alpha browser
<oliver_> *anybody
<mrmonkeyman> so have u tried recording from that input source with anything else?
<BluesKaj> !sk | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<froud> anyone running FF 3 beta on KDE 4?
<nosrednaekim> froud: I was... but ti was ugly :)
<froud> nosrednaekim: yeah that was gonna b my question
<gnomefreak> froud: i was too
<froud> ugly mama
<BluesKaj> yeah FF on kde 4 looks terrible , almosta s bad as that mac browser
<froud> hope they gonna do someting abt it
<nosrednaekim> froud: though if you use gtk-qt4 something or other you can make it look nice
<gnomefreak> its ugly because kde and gtk dont mix well
<hydrogen> It's ugly because FF is a piece of fecal matter
<hydrogen>  /thread
<Daisuke_Ido> froud: hopefully once the final comes out it'll look better, but like with gnome and the ubufox package there may be hope yet
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: that might work
<oliver_> join #ubuntu.cz
<BluesKaj> synaptic on kde3.5.9 looks awful too
<froud> gnomefreak: try flock browser, it still looks good
<gnomefreak> oliver_: its /j #ubuntu-cz
<BluesKaj> FF3 beta on kde3 looks fine
<oliver_> yes i know:)
<gnomefreak> froud: i have my hands full  with ff4 tb3 seamonkey 2
<Daisuke_Ido> froud: only problem with flock is that you have to go through getdeb to get a recent version (or compile it yourself)
<gnomefreak> oh and ff3
<nosrednaekim> yeah... flock is nice... but it suddenly stopped working
<froud> Daisuke_Ido: I just installed from tar into opt/
<Daisuke_Ido> froud: that's probably the second best way to do it
<Daisuke_Ido> i do like flock though
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't installed it since switching to hardy, and i miss the regular mail-checking (gmail)
<gnomefreak> i had bilt that a long time ago when i was running my site but i stopped and i havent added it to PPA maybe ill do that this week if i get everything else done
<kei-clone> can anyone help me install japanese language input?
<gnomefreak> kei-clone: for kde or for browser?
<kei-clone> kde
<gnomefreak> kei-clone: there should be a lang pack for it
<gnomefreak> kei-clone: kde-i18n-ja
<kei-clone> i gotta install scim first?
<gnomefreak> that one?
<gnomefreak> kei-clone: scim is good but should already be installed
<hoss> hi
<kei-clone> that's supposed to be a package gnomefreak?
<kei-clone> kde-il8n-ja that is
<gnomefreak> kei-clone: that it is
<Daisuke_Ido> froud: you ever have the problem with flock where it would check your mail, but not actually display it?  that was an issue on my laptop
<gnomefreak> kde-i18n-ja - Japanese (ja) internationalized (i18n) files for KDE
<gnomefreak> +/win 20
<Riddell> hi froud, I'm all good thanks
<tjansson-2> Does anybodyn know how to disable compiz in kubuntu?
<tjansson-2> I cant find any settings in kcontrol
<Daisuke_Ido> tjansson-2: kwin --replace ?
<stdin> kei-clone: I'd suggest language-pack-ja and language-pack-kde-ja
<Riddell> tjansson-2: desktop-effects-kde4 maybe, how did you enable it?
<kei-clone> k thx
<tjansson-2> Daisuke_Ido: Yes I tried both that and fusion-icon - but it restart upon login
<kei-clone> then ctrl-shift to enable input?
<kei-clone> *shift-space
<tjansson-2> Riddell: I'll try that
<Daisuke_Ido> tjansson-2: session settings, wherever they're stored...  man, i'm out of practice when it comes to kde :\
<froud> Riddell: great to see you again. Still kickiing the K i c
<tjansson-2> Riddell and Daisuke_Ido:  desktop-effects-kde4 seem to work - wil login and out
<Daisuke_Ido> cool
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: heh... i'm starting to forget where everything is in kde3 too :)
<froud> Riddell: why oxygen it makes Kubuntu look dank lol
 * BluesKaj hangs on to kde3's reality 
<froud> how's it kopete always see a Qquickcam Pro 9000 but nought else does [baffled]
<sigma_1234> how do i play real media files? which package must i install?
<froud> sigma_1234: look over at mediubuntu they had some stuff last I looked
<sigma_1234> what else do you want to see it?
<nosrednaekim> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kei-clone> so how do i start typing in japanese after i install those packs?
<ShawnRisk> I am getting these errors when I load into linux and the gui doesn't load: http://pastebin.com/d55f47b7a  I did an update to 8.04 from 7.10 and running macbook and parallels with linux
<BluesKaj> sigma_1234, lookfor realplayer gold on google
 * froud thinks you can't beat mac for video
<ushdfgakk> ok let me get this straight, all of the additional partitions like /tmp /usr /var etc, besides swap, are logical partitions under an extended / partition?
<ushdfgakk> or am i not even close ;)
<Dragnslcr> ushdfgakk- those aren't usually separate partitions, as far as I've seen
<ushdfgakk> not on ubuntu, maybe
<stdin> default install just makes root and swap
<Dragnslcr> ushdfgakk- as far as I know, though, there's no reason that they couldn't be separate partitions
<ushdfgakk> well strictly speaking, everybody i know who's knowledgeable on it says to make them seperate, especially /var and /tmp
<ShawnRisk> any ideas on my problem?
<stdin> ushdfgakk: there's no point in making /tmp separate, it gets wiped on boot
<Dragnslcr> ushdfgakk- I don't think there's any real advantage to making them separate partitions, especially /tmp
<Dragnslcr> Maybe /var, depending on what's there
<stdin> if you run a webserver and have large logs, then maybe /var, but for a normal desktop, it's not needed
<tjansson-2> regarding disabling compiz in kubuntu it turned out that I had a old script lying in .kde/Autostart/ that started upon every login :)
<stdin> /home is definitely recommended though
<Dragnslcr> Far more useful to put /home on a separate partition than /var or /tmp
<tjansson-2> But thanks for the help everybody! :D
<mrmonkeyman> any reccomended applications to recover files from hard drives in linux?\]
<Dragnslcr> Though I have seen Ubuntu put some stuff in /var that maybe shouldn't be (last I saw, MySQL's database directory goes into /var/lib)
<nosrednaekim> ShawnRisk: looks like you need to install the prlmouse drivers
<ShawnRisk> how?
<stdin> /var should be anything non-static really, so a database is a good candidate
<kei-clone> so can anyone help me enable japanese input after i install the packages?
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know much about Bluetooth keyboard/mouse? Mine lose the connection after being idle for a short time. I think I had this problem when I upgraded to 7.10 as well, but I don't remember how I fixed it
<stdin> kei-clone: I don't use it, but maybe this page can help http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<Dragnslcr> stdin- I can see that, but /var/lib?
<kei-clone> thx stdin
<stdin> Dragnslcr: yeah, I don't get the /lib part
<nosrednaekim> ShawnRisk: not sure.... could you have a look at your xorg.conf? maybe there is a line in there which refers to that driver, but which doesn't exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> also, does parrallels have anything like "guest additions" drivers for the guest os?
<Dragnslcr> And Apache's default document root is /var/www, so I can see why you might want /var on a separate partition
<stdin> like I said, for servers yes, for normal desktop users, probably not
<ShawnRisk> nosrednaekim: okay
<nosrednaekim> *but the driver refered to by the xorg.conf doesn't exist in hardy
<ShawnRisk> nosrednaekim: how do I edit the line my cursor is on in vi?
 * froud found Cheese - works great for video capture
<nosrednaekim> ShawnRisk: hit "i" to inter insert mode
<ShawnRisk> thanks
<nosrednaekim> then "esc"
<nosrednaekim> then ":x" enter to save
<stdin> next time, use nano :p
<nosrednaekim> :)
<clau30> anyone knows which package do I need for the KDE API documentation?
<stdin> clau30: apidoc.kde.org
<ShawnRisk> fixed it
<clau30> stdin: yes but for offline work?
<ShawnRisk> nano why?
<antonio_> hola
<stdin> clau30: I think it's in kdelibs4-doc (kde3) and kdelibs5-doc (kde4)
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<nosrednaekim> ShawnRisk: x was loading a driver?
<nosrednaekim> ShawnRisk: no as confusing :P
<clau30> stdin: I have kdelibs5-doc but under installed files there's basically nothing
<MachinTrucChose> how can I have apt look in a local folder for the packages before going on the Internet? I have a folder with all my downloads prior to formatting my hard drive and reinstalling Kubuntu, I want to install these programs without downloading over the Internet.
<clau30> stdin: but anyway, not that important now, thanls
<nosrednaekim> MachinTrucChose: /var/cache/apt/archives
<MachinTrucChose> nosred: just copy the files there?
<bimal> Wow... just installed kubuntu 7.10
<sigma_1234> what are acidrip alternatives?
<bimal> kubuntu 8.04 is released
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mrmonkeyman> any linux applications to recover data from hard drives?
<mrmonkeyman> or to check their health status?
<nosrednaekim> mrmonkeyman: smartmontools for the latter (smartctl)
<mrmonkeyman> thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> and for the fromer... photorc
<nosrednaekim> *photorec
<mrmonkeyman> is photorec now testdisk?
<will00> what exactly is the typical format for telnet?
<ere4si> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<ere4si> !ssh]
<ubottu> Factoid ssh] not found
<ere4si> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ere4si> will00: ^^
<deivison> Something people from brazil
<ere4si> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<will00> ok, im trying to get my smtp for gmail through thunderbird working. still ssh?
<Skrible> Anybody familliar with gnomad2?
<ere4si> will00: I use smtp from my isp through  thunderbird with no issues
<will00> ere4si: my other account does that too perfectly, but my gmail has been giving me troubles
<nosrednaekim> Hardware diagnostics session coming up in #ubuntu-classroom
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim: how soon?
<nosrednaekim> now
<JoshOvki> thats pretty soon
<azzco_> What's the command for the "run command" dialog?
<Walzmyn> azzco_, alt+F2
<azzco_> Walzmyn: the command, not the shortcut
<azzco_> Besides the shortcut isnt necescerily alt+f2 ;) if one would have ran the kwizard dialog or fiddled with the sortcuts manually.
<Walzmyn> azzco_, what do you mean the command?
<Walzmyn> like, from the command line?
<azzco_> You use cvommands to run things from a console right?
<azzco_> Yeah
<Walzmyn> That I cannot answer
<Walzmyn> :(
<davs> hola
<davs> I'm Linux User XD
<mrmonkeyman> hola
<davs> speak spanish ?
<mrmonkeyman> si, que onda?
<davs> es mi primera vez en un irc
<mrmonkeyman> bien benido :)
<davs> haste ahora pude instalar Kubuntu con Virtual Box
<davs> sabes como hacer para poner grande la pantalla ?
<mrmonkeyman> en virtual box?
<davs> sip
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mrmonkeyman> no lo uso, deja veo....Yo ya puro Linux y meto a windows en vmware
<stdin> #kubuntu is English only
<davs> Ok I can speak english too
<davs> ok?
<stdin> you can speak Spanish in #kubuntu-es if you'd rather speak Spanish, up to you
<mrmonkeyman> sabes cambiar de cuarto, te veo en kubuntu-es
<davs> ok, ty,
<davs> no se como hago ?
<davs> lol
<mrmonkeyman> guys, going to help davs change to the spanish room so bare with the spanish for a minute thanks :)
<hydrogen> how about
<hydrogen> private mesasging him
<mrmonkeyman> mira, puedes hacer click en donde stdin puso #kubuntu-es y eso hace que cambies de canal
<hydrogen> and not filling this channel with your heathenism
<niche> how complex would it be to make a virtual partition on my harddrive that _looked_ like a real, separate harddrive?
<davs> ok, I'm present in es.ubuntu
<mrmonkeyman> oh puedes escribiri /join #kubuntu-es
<mrmonkeyman> aya nos vemos
<niche> i would like to have another harddrive handy, but i would really like to use my main harddrive for this since it has so much space
<davs> ok XD ya estoy ahí
<mrmonkeyman> Thank you for your patience may u continue to enjoy the wonders of a single language :)
<niche> is it possible to havea harddrive that both linux and windows can read (assuming both are using an ntfs filesystem)?
<davs> this channel have admin ?
<stdin> davs: several
<stdin> niche: windows and linux both understand FAT, but you can also get a driver for windows so it can read ext3 (the default FS for most linux distributions including Kubuntu)
<stdin> http://www.fs-driver.org
<yakuzi> i've a problem...i'm not allowed to write anything on my data-partition, even if under properties "Owner" is allowed to read and write, "Others" too, and, besides that, i've a mountpoint that isn't there...(it keeps comming back as a folder on my data partition but if i go look in my disk management it's not there)
<yakuzi> the only way for me to write on my data partition is with root rights...
<yakuzi> (kde3 by the way)
<JoshOvki> yakuzi: ok, open up your fstab as root
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, how goes the upgrade , everything ok ?
<JoshOvki> yakuzi:  its  /etc/fstab    if you didnt know. and find the parition
<yakuzi> ok found
<JoshOvki> ok, whats umask set to?
<yakuzi> i found the partition like "/dev/sda5 /media/data auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<yakuzi> sjip the "
<yakuzi> *skip
<FenixReign> slick!!  went well!
<KR-data> can anyone here tell me how the install-cd could find an ide-disk, when it's disabled in the bios?
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, I still can't get my sound card to function correctly!! =(
<Walzmyn> KR-data, because Linux is ALL POWERFUL!
<cYmen> hi dudes! how do i install kubuntu from a ubuntu netinstall setup?
<Walzmyn> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<adrock358> HAVING TROUBLE INSTALLING UBUNTU
<hydrogen> !caps adrock358
<ubottu> Factoid caps adrock358 not found
<KR-data> Walzmyn, well, powerful, yes. But problematic, I would consider it a bug
<hydrogen> !patience | adrock358
<ubottu> adrock358: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yakuzi> JoshOvki: i don't see anything like umask...
<hydrogen> !caps | adrock358
<ubottu> adrock358: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adrock358> anybody help me out?
<JoshOvki> yakuzi: my fstab is very different to yours
<cYmen> Walzmyn: i have already setup netinstall i just want to know how to actually install kubuntu because i seem to be only able to install ubuntu
<adrock358> I think it's my HD
<adrock358> do you need to load drivers for your hd?
<JoshOvki> anyone about that knows alot about fstab?
<RurouniJones> adrock358: We need a better description of the error
<Walzmyn> cYmen, I've no idea, sorry
<RurouniJones> like what happens or the error message
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, what soundcard do you have ?
<adrock358> Because when I open the installer, i don't have the option to  resize my windows partition.  it's just manual and use entire disk.
<adrock358> it's weird
<RurouniJones> you can't rezise partitions
<adrock358> ?
<RurouniJones> resize even.
<adrock358> yes you can
<Walzmyn> adrock358, you can change partitions in the manual setup, but you need to make the partitions the sizde you want htem before instlaling any OS's
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, Creative XiFi... it worked when I first installed the drivers, then all of a sudden after a reboot it failed to init...
<RurouniJones> When you install linux you can't resize a windows partition.
<stdin> RurouniJones: most you can actually, depends on the filesystem
<Walzmyn> cYmen what are you running right now?
<RurouniJones> you will need to reinstall windows on a smaller partition. Leaving space for linux after. Or use partition magic to resize the partition.
<adrock358> not true bro
<RurouniJones> stdin: You can't resize an NTFS can you?
<adrock358> i've done it a hundred times on a diff computer
<cYmen> Walzmyn: what do you mean by "running"? :)
<stdin> RurouniJones: some versions of it, yes
<Walzmyn> adrock358, then what are you asking us for?
<adrock358> what?
<RurouniJones> Hm, never had that option before. Ach well
<Walzmyn> cYmen, are you running ubuntu, kubuntu, windows?
<adrock358> i can't resize.  wonder what to do
<KR-data> as far as I know parted can do the job, even with ntfs, but a quick google should put an end to the doubt ;)
<adrock358> hmm
<Walzmyn> adrock358, during setup all the resizing options you are looking for are in the "manual" options
<cYmen> well i have debian box running the bootserver and a laptop where i want to install ubuntu
<yakuzi> JoshOvki: is it possible because i've a dual boot winXP pro with kubuntu?
<stdin> NTFS is not really one FS, there are different versions of it and the later ones you can're resize (yet)
<yakuzi> on a laptop...
<Walzmyn> adrock358, but you'd be better to do your partition setup BEFORE installing your windows os
<adrock358> stdin.  so you're aying that in some bios's you can resize.  but others you can not.
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, try this in the konsole, asoundconf set-default-card "Creative XiFi"
<JoshOvki> yakuzi: its definutaly possible, because i have a simular setup
<JoshOvki> just my knowlage of fstab is very limited
<stdin> adrock358: nothing to do with the bios, but the version of the filesystem
<adrock358> thanks for all your help guys already. i always learn a lot when i come here.
<stdin> adrock358: ie: XP and Vista use different versions of NTFS
<adrock358> stdin.  is a filesystem an os?
<frank_> hola alguien habla español
<Walzmyn> cYmen, do you realize that kubuntu is a totaly seperate download / install than ubuntu?
<KR-data> but he said it was XP or did I read wrong?
<Odd-rationale> !es | frank_
<ubottu> frank_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<KR-data> !es | frank_
<KR-data> ups, too slow :p
<Odd-rationale> ;)
<frank_> gracias
<Walzmyn> adrock358, don't get snippy with us, iv'e told you 3 times where the tools areyou are looking for
<stdin> adrock358: no, it's the way in which files and directories are physically stored on the disk
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, when I did that it tells me to instal alsa-utils, which I did, and the it asked me to insert the cd... I did, and it continues to ask for the cd after I've already put it in.... =(
<cYmen> Walzmyn: yes and i used the kubuntu alternate install disk
<Walzmyn> cYmen, ok, so why do you need the net install?
<adrock358> stdin is a filesystem an os?
<RurouniJones> no
<stdin> no
<adrock358> walzmyn.  what?
<stdin> adrock358: it's the way in which files and directories are physically stored on the disk
<RurouniJones> A filesystem is a way of storing files. The OS and all the files it uses are stored on that filesystem.
<adrock358> like ntfs
<RurouniJones> Yes.
<RurouniJones> Windows 2K and up likes to run on NTFS.
<stdin> NTFS = NT FileSystem (NT being the windows kernel)
<adrock358> oooooooooh.
<cYmen> Walzmyn: i want to use it to install on a computer without cdrom
<adrock358> widows 'nt'
<stdin> yeah, windows NT was the first to use the NT kernel and to use the NTFS
<Walzmyn> cYmen, ah. I understand now. Well, appoligies, I don't know how to do that.  :(
<stdin> but windows discussion is way offtopic ;)
<thistle> adrock358 http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<adrock358> so with nt i can't resize partitions with the ubuntu intstaller?
<KR-data> heh, and then the problem with the install disk discovering my disabled harddisk
<RurouniJones> depends on the version of NT apparently.
<KR-data> adrock358, what windows do you use?
<cYmen> Walzmyn: is there eve a difference between the alternate install disks for kubuntu and ubuntu?
<adrock358> stdin.  yeah.  but can you?
<RurouniJones> Sorry, NTFS. Aye what version of windows do you have?
<adrock358> vsta
<RurouniJones> Then I think you are out of luck in the installer
<RurouniJones> However thistle's link will help yu
<stdin> adrock358: if the option is not shown then you can't, if it is then you can
<Walzmyn> cYmen, I don't know. I'm running my first install of any ubuntu varient for about the 4th day :)
<cYmen> Walzmyn: well nice that you're trying to help anyway ;)
<yakuzi> trying reboot...
<adrock358> well, it's interesting stdin.  it shws up half of the time  and when t does, it threatens to take up 3/4 of the hard drive.  which i don't understand, because i don't actually have 3/4of my hard drive free.
<Walzmyn> cYmen, hey, i've got too. everybody else helped me....
<nosrednaekim> adrock358: fragmentation?
<adrock358> nosredaekim?  sorry?
<RurouniJones> adrock358: the link thistle posted will let you resize your Vista partition from within vista.
<stdin> make sure you defrag and run check the disk (all from windows) before attempting to resize, or else you could end up with a broken install of windows
<adrock358> ahh.  that must be it. i gotta run.  thank you all so much.
<rewolf> if i wanted to play openarena.... do i have to allow some kinda ports or something --- coz i cant see the game my sister created... :P --- we're running kubuntu gutsy and hardy
<yakuzi> problem still there :/
<yuricaleb> HOLA
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, open your sources.list with your fav editor (kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list) and make that cdrom source isn't commented out with a # in front. It's prolly near the top of the list.
<yuricaleb> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<hydrogen> yuricaleb: no.
<hydrogen> stay on topic
<hydrogen> or /part
<BluesKaj> !ask | yuricaleb
<ubottu> yuricaleb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BluesKaj> heh, I gues yuricaleb's question wasn't too urgent after all
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, trying now..
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Kheldar> hi
<Kheldar> I am experiencing a problem
<Kheldar> I think it comes from KDE
<hydrogen> I think that both of those statements are incorrect
<Kheldar> if i alsamixer everithing to zero
<Kheldar> and then log back into KDE
<Kheldar> sound is maximal
<Kheldar> big larsen
<Kheldar> and alsamixer has everything again
<Kheldar> up
<Kheldar> anyone seen that on his computer?
<martin> hablen
<stdin> kmix has an option to restore settings on startup, disable that feature if you don't want it
<Kheldar> ah
<Kheldar> thanks!
<Infamous000> hello
<Infamous000> can i get some help here?
<Infamous000> i have kubuntu in my pc..
<Infamous000> when i install it i cant connecnt to internet
<Infamous000> i have modem B-focus router 270pr
<Infamous000> :S any idea?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Infamous000: is it a wireless or wired connection?
<Infamous000> wired
<Infamous000> network (communication)
<BonesolTeraDyne> ah, sadly, I wouldn't have a clue on that one
<Infamous000> my friend told me the internet will setup by it self
<Infamous000> :( ahh
<Infamous000> thank you
<BonesolTeraDyne> sorry I couldn't help
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, that worked, but I then tried to install alsa-utils, and ran aplay -l and it came up with card not found.
<yakuzi> a manual unmount followed by a manual mount seems to have solved the problem (for now... i don't know if it's solved forever)
<yakuzi> but i still have 2 unused mountpoints hanging around (folders that act like a mountpoint if i open them they are empty, but if i ake a look at the properties it gives the properties of the data partition)
 * genii sips coffee
<_sourcemaker> I try to mount a LVM... but the name is duplicate... how can i rename the duplicate name: WARNING: Duplicate VG name
<mil> nice ... ubuntu users gothered here .. ?
<nosrednaekim> mil: kubuntu, yes
<martijn81> sidux here
<martijn81> but it's almost the same
 * FenixReign is  frustrated
<shaffy> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: hey.. does that have kde4 paclages?
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: nope, it's just debian sid(ux) with smxi and some other tools
<nosrednaekim> bleh
<martijn81> but it' s way faster then kubuntu on my pc
<_sourcemaker> update-grub does not find all hard drives... what's wrong?
<mil> kubuntu?!
<mil> that
<mil> *that's diferent from ubuntu
<stdin> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<mil> oh
<mil> gnome sux ?
<stdin> that's some peoples opinion, some just like KDE better
<mil> can i uninstall the gnome now ..?
<crackhead_25> hi people.. question... i can't get my monitor to stop dimming after 30 min or so.. i tried everything! i cant find the right setting adjustment.. all my settings seem to point to it not dimming and no power saving settings being on.. helppp???
<BunnyRevolution> check the settings on your monitor itself?
<monkeybritches> Is the screensaver set to 'blank'?
<crackhead_25> BunnyRevolution: there are no such settings on the mointor itself
<Feijo_BR> hi
<crackhead_25> monkeybritches: i dont believe so
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BunnyRevolution> your osd doesn't have a sleep setting for a green monitor?
<mil> tell me guyz which irc client is the best?
<Jucato> !best | mil
<ubottu> mil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<stdin> there is no best, try them and see what you like
<monkeybritches> Try Xchat
<billr> solid!
<Jucato> konversation, kopete, xchat, pidgin, bitchx, irssi, quassel, and lots more. take your pick
<crackhead_25> BunnyRevolution: what's osd? yes it has osd.. whatever that means.. it has osd timer.. and it goes from 0 to 100.. ?? what does that mean??
<crackhead_25> BunnyRevolution: it also has osd hpos vpos and transparency
<Jucato> crackhead_25: "On Screen Display"
<lovre> how to unrar everything in all subfolders recursively?
<billr> this is the first time I've clicked on a link in firefox for an IRC chatroom and ChatZilla opened it just as fast and smoothly as a popup
<gidna> hi
<gidna> I have this problem http://rafb.net/p/j9wqhc12.html
<billr> considering I've used IRC on and off for over 15 years I'm impressed
<crackhead_25> Jucato: ah. that has nothing to do with it.
<crackhead_25> BunnyRevolution: any more ideas? that has nothing to do with it
<BunnyRevolution> nope.  on screen display
<ryan-c> speaking of monitor problems, is there a simple way to adjust refresh rate?
<billr> sorry for being so off topic - just had to say that.  ;-)
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to make my monitor NOT go dim after 30 min????
<nosrednaekim> gidna: you'll get better help in #awn
<billr> where would be the best place to gripe about the beta Firefox that was in Hardy Heron?
<stdin> lovre: you could use "find /dir -type f -iname "*.rar" -execdir unrar {} \;", that will find all .rar files in /dir an all sub-dirs and run "unrar filename.rar" in the directory it's found in
<crackhead_25> where's xorg.conf?
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, I've tried reinstalling the XiFi drivers from Creative, and at the end it tries to do a "make" and it goes unsuccessful...
<billr> etc/X11
<martijn81> crackhead_25: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<billr> X is caps
<martijn81> indeed, uppercase
<billr> that too
<crackhead_25> anyone have ideas how to stop my monitor from dimming after 30 min???
<billr> turn it off and on again and you'll have another 30 min?
<billr> is it a laptop?
<crackhead_25> billr: no, desktop
<crackhead_25> billr: it stops dimming as soon as i move a mouse or something. it's after idling for 30 min or so
<billr> sounds like a power savings
<billr> how long has it been happening?
<Skrible> Heyy.. I think im blind or something, because i cannot find d-bus
<ere4si> Skrible: where are you looking?
<stdin> care to elaborate on what you mean?
<wesley> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<crackhead_25> billr: a month or two
<Skrible> ere4si: adept
<Skrible> looking for libdbus
<ere4si> Skrible: dbus is already installed - type man dbus in a konsole
<Skrible> hmm weird..
<Skrible> i have lots of applications that are saying it is missing
<Skrible> it says no manual entry for dbus
<stdin> do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Skrible> yep
<nosrednaekim> there is no manual for dbus...
<stdin> Skrible: what errors are you getting
<wesley> stdin you mean me?
<Skrible> wait..
<stdin> wesley: no
<wesley> i tested kde4.1 alpha with opensuse live cd seems promsing
<Skrible> "Failed to execute d-bus launch"
<Skrible> "Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunc D-Bus session"
<xtremejuice> how soon do you think until the 2.6.25 kernel is released?
<nosrednaekim> it was just released a couple weeks ago I think
<stdin> Skrible: make sure you have dbus-x11 installed
<xtremejuice> i mean for ubuntu?
<stdin> it won't be in ubuntu Hardy
<xtremejuice> stdin: so 2.6.25 wont ever be in the repositories?
<stdin> not in Hardy
<xtremejuice> ok
<stdin> we don't change kernel versions after a release
<Skrible> stdin: thanks. that solved the problem :)
<shaffy> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<shaffy> does anyone have any idea why my firefox on newly installed 8.04 will not run?  i thought it was a dependency issue, but i "sudo aptitude reinstall firefox" and still, the same issue.
<stdin> try actually removing it, then installing it again
<shaffy> stdin: i did that.  but it only removed the firefox package and none of the dependencies.
<stdin> use "sudo aptitude autoremove firefox"
<shaffy> stdin: i'm not sure if that is the correct command.  i get the 'super cow powers' msg from aptitude when i enter that
<stdin> ah, use apt-get not aptitude
<shaffy> and install via apt-get or aptitude stdin?
<stdin> either
<shaffy> still no dice.  i don't understand this....??  it's a simple installation of firefox!
<borges_> Someone here knows a good software for a dentist clinic? Free!
<shaffy> stdin:  do you know i can install an older version of firefox through the repositories?
<shaffy> *do you know how
<bek_> HI's
<stdin> shaffy: just install the firefox-2 package
<Dragnslcr> shaffy- do you have the Google Toolbar extension installed?
<shaffy> Dragnslcr: no i don't, but you know what, i think you may have figured it out for me.  i have my old 2.0 .mozille directory copied back into my home directory.  that's probably it!
<shaffy> does anyone know how i move my old bookmarks from 2.0 firefox directory to the 3.0 firefox?
<stdin> shaffy: it should use the same directory
<dwidmann_> I can't seem to get apt to behave :(  ... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6f43638 ... this should allow me to force downgrade with the upgrade command right? (ie: priority greater than 1k)
<shaffy> stdin: but i think it is the old directory (with all my 2.0 addons) that is freezing the 3.0
<shaffy> hmm, i'll have to try a fresh install.  brb.
<stdin> shaffy: it uses the same dir, ~/.mozilla/firefox
<shaffy> brb
<mario_olavo> brasilians?
<ere4si> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mario_olavo> alguem sabe um antivirus para Ubuntu
<ere4si> !antivirus | mario_olavo
<ubottu> mario_olavo: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<potty> who finds kubuntu 8.04 unstable?
<martinez> jk
<tomaz> mario_olavo: [pt_br] Nego, aqui é pra falar em inglês, se precisar de ajuda com o ubuntu, me manda um e-mail. ttumaix@hotmail.com , antivirus não é necessário em linux. [US] I asked him to talk private with me by mail instead of talking in portuguese here.
<stdin> tomaz: 1) we have a Portuguese channel anyway, 2) you just got your mail address logged by google 3) not all english speakers are in the US ;)
<tomaz> stdin: not really a problem, that e-mail is for junk 'n spam.
<tomaz> ;)
<stdin> well duh, it's homail. I'd be surprised if you got anything *but* spam :p
<thehizz> hey can anyone help me get my screen to stop dimming after 30 min????? i cant get the power settings to go offf!!! yet they dont even seem to be set for 30 min
<tomaz> dmiing?
<thehizz> tomaz: yeah dimming
<thehizz> it dims to black after 30 min
<tomaz> uia o_o
<mike> hi
<mrmonkeyman> has anyone ever used treesizepro in windows, and if so know of an alternative that can be used in linux?
<mike> anyone's machine freeze trying to play a mp3/mpeg in mplayer ?
#kubuntu 2008-05-04
<steel2> hola
<william_> how would I set my user acc to sudo?
<wirechief> nosrednaekim: the alsa sound script blows out for me at line 255, i wonder if i am missing something.
<wirechief> nosrednaekim: the alsa sound script blows out for me at line 255, i ver.0.4.43 alsa-info.sh
<mad> Hi i just installed kubuntu and it overwrote my MBR for windows is there any way to get the old MBR back or something? ( the windows MBR is on a fake-raid 5 disk )
<mad> Or boot from windows and fix it there? ( the MB can handle reading from the disk up until a OS takes over )
<piquadrat> Hi! Does anyone here know if there's a specific reason to why Amarok is compiled without support vor MP4/AAC tag editing support?
<crimsun> mp4/aac support requires support from universe; amarok is in main
<crimsun> a main source package cannot build-depend on binary packages in universe or multiverse
 * ubuntu_ 
 * ubuntu_    
 * ubuntu_ is betta
<ubuntu_> betta than kubuntu
<piquadrat> crimsun: so are there any options for me to get AAC support besides building amarok myself?
<wirechief> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crimsun> piquadrat: check the motumedia ppa and medibuntu?
<maduser> ah
<piquadrat> crimsun: dang, I always forget adding medibuntu to my repository list after I install a new kubuntu release. Thanks :)
<mrmonkeyman> anyone know of a program like treesizepro that can be used in linux?
<trident523> mrmonkeyman: what does treesizepro do?
<dwidmann_> This configure script is crazy .... make is clearly in my path and it says it isn't :(
<mah_> hi i cant browes with my kongueror any body can help?
<mah_> hi i cant browes with my kongueror any body can help?
<trident523> mah_: Okay... are you using the computer now?
<mrmonkeyman> its like baobab
<mrmonkeyman> shows disk space in a nice tree view
<mrmonkeyman> very convinient
<mah_> yes and cdma connection
<trident523> mrmonkeyman: what's wrong with baobab then?
<dwidmann_> crimsun, with regards to medibuntu, I have a slightly offtopic yet slightly related question, ...If I set pin origin="Ubuntu" to >1000 and upgrade, and I have medibuntu packages, shouldn't that downgrade the packages to the Ubuntu repo versions?
<stdin> mrmonkeyman: try kdirstat
<trident523> mah_: Uh, try a different browser
<mrmonkeyman> the way you can go into folders and see the free space of the folders
<egork> a perl script complains about missing /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8. Perl is installed.
<mrmonkeyman> i mean they're the same in a lot of ways, i've just always found that treesize would give me more information
<mah_> i dont have
<alexbobp> If I have installed more operating systems since I installed kubuntu, how can I get kubuntu to use it's magic to detect the OS and add an entry to grub's menu.lst?  I tried adding it manually, but I seem to have done it wrong.
<crimsun> dwidmann_: no.
<mrmonkeyman> Thanks though, baobab is the closest to what i'm looking for
<mah_> my browser doesnt know my connection
<billr> kde4!
<billr> oh well
<billr> I need to ask some questions about kde4 - where's the best place for that?
<FenixReign> billr: read topic
<Tm_T> what is?
<dwidmann_> crimsun: hmm, that's the impression man apt_preferences gave :( ..... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4abad634
<alexbobp> oops, I'll ask again later.  I have to go.
<crimsun> dwidmann_: you haven't actually show us your apt_preferences.
<crimsun> shown*
<dwidmann_> I think this is the right one (it's on the second page of my klipper, so I hope so) http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6f43638
<dwidmann_> @crimsun:
<crimsun> dwidmann_: well, first, you've misunderstood what "Origin" is.
<dwidmann_> crimsun: Hmm :\
<dwidmann_> crimsun: lets correct that so I should understand it in the future :)
<crimsun> dwidmann_: pick a binary package that you have installed from Medibuntu.
<crimsun> (and say it here)
<dwidmann_> I do know it's in the /var/lib/apt/lists*Release files though ...
<dwidmann_> amarok
<crimsun> ok, now pastebin `apt-cache policy amarok && apt-cache show amarok'
<dwidmann_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d38722a3d
<crimsun> dwidmann_: ok, so you didn't paste everything that I asked for, but what you have there is sufficient to demonstrate my point.
<crimsun> dwidmann_: note the distinct lack of an Origin for the medibuntu package.
<dwidmann_> erm, copy+ pasteness will get me every time ... guess it only piped part of that in, oh well, I can grab the rest this time around if you'd like
<crimsun> dwidmann_: not really necessary at this poin
<crimsun> point*
<dwidmann_> yeah, I had noticed that, so, what purpose is the "origin" portion of the apt_preference tags then if not to be used this way?
<crimsun> it _is_ meant to be used that way.
<dwidmann_> Now I'm confused.
<crimsun> unfortunately, it has been clear for some time that medibuntu's usage in the Release file is not appropriate
<dwidmann_> one second
<crimsun> i.e., don't use Origin, because it's often _not_ set appropriately
<crimsun> not every apt repo creator is vigilant
<dwidmann_> So this isn't correct crimsun? http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4d9c88e
<crimsun> dwidmann_: if it's not ending up in the cache, no.
<dwidmann_> Hmmm, gotcha
<dwidmann_> crimsun: okay, I see where it's supposed to show up in the apt-cache show now ... things are so much clearer now.
<dwidmann_> I think I can come up with a viable alternative, I was just frustrated at how it wasn't working ... sad that it was that obvious  and I didn't see it
<dwidmann_> crimsun: another question about apt_preference while I've got your attention, seeing as you can do like "release a=blah", can you also keep going like "... b=blah c=blah d=blah...."?
<thehizz> general consensus..... should we be updating to 8.04 lts????
<stdin> you mean Ubuntu Gnome LTS
<dwidmann_> in other words kubuntu 8.04 = non-lts
<crimsun> dwidmann_: on the same line?  I wouldn't do that.
<crimsun> (for various reasons)
<crimsun> dwidmann_: but yes, order is vital
<dwidmann_> crimsun: It's a one use deal for the most part.
<dwidmann_> crimsun: still doesn't seem to want to downgrade the medibuntu packages .... bah
<dwidmann_> ah, wait, that might be why ....
<alfredo> What you mean by Kubuntu 8.04 = non-lts?
<izzyb> is there a link that explains all the kubuntu/ubuntu release names?
<dwidmann_> There we go, much,much better.
<coreymon77> alfredo: kubuntu hardy is not an lts
<coreymon77> alfredo: only ubuntu hardy is
<izzyb> similar to http://www.us.debian.org/releases/
<dwidmann_> !names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<izzyb> thanks
<dwidmann_> Debians names are fun ...hehehe, Sid
<coreymon77> alfredo: with kde4 still not being fully stable, it wasnt thought right to be making hardy a lts release
 * izzyb makes note of the bot keyword also :)
<alfredo> Ubuntu was many bugs to be a lts but Kubuntu not
<curtis> i would like to burn a avi file to dvd?
<seledec> hola
<curtis> can anyone recomend a program
<curtis> ?
<alfredo> The kde 3.5.9 is like a rock
<curtis> alfredo, is that for me?
<alfredo> curtis, not for you
<curtis> alfredo, avi burn to dvd and watch on dvd player what can i use?
<santiago> hola como les va
<dragon64> hola
<alfredo> curtis, You whant to know a program to play DVDs
<alfredo> ?
<curtis> alfredo, no i have an .avi file that i want to burn to a dvd and play on my dvd player.
<alfredo> curtis, you have the k3b burning program or Brasero
<curtis> alfredo, i have the k3b
<curtis> alfredo, ?
<curtis> are you there?
<curtis> ?
<curtis> ?
<curtis> ?
<curtis> ?
<alfredo> curtis
<curtis> yes what can i use?
<curtis> ?
<alfredo> curtis, you have to install eMox and use it with conjunction with k3b
<alfredo> curtis, i supose
<fernando> hi
<dwidmann> ughhhhhh, amarok won't play anything ..... not even ogg files :(
<dwidmann> come to think of it, kaffeine doesn't want to either ..... xine issue .... gah
<Sakui> anyone used quasar?
<carl> m
<carl> anybody no how to statically assign a wireless nic in kubuntu gutsy without knetworkmanager fucking up
<izzyb> how do I restart kicker?  seems to have crashed (non responsive
<Sakui> kick it :P
<izzyb> lol
<jati> what's up all
<jati> hello carl?
<carl> hello mate
<carl> first time used this
<carl> heard bought it
<jati> me to carl
<jati> what do u come from?
<jati> carl?
<carl> coventry
<izzyb> hmm, I killed the kicker process and ran it again and get this output and kicker pops up and vanishes again
<jati> carl?
<izzyb> *** attempt to put segment in horiz list twice
<jati> coventry??????
<carl> england
<jati> wow england?
<jati> what time in england now?
<p_quarles> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<carl> yeh do u know how to statically assign ip adress in kubuntu gutsy without knetwork mager doing 1
<carl> it is 1.57.am
<carl> its a big bug
<carl> cant seem to sort it
<jati> oh im sorry, i newbie in kubuntu...
<carl> me too
<shahara> me too
<shahara> :D
<carl> but i no some command line
<carl> been thru sum distros
<jati> hello shahara...
<shahara> hello
<carl> my eyballs are strained
<jati> what do u come from?
<carl> thru all the reading
<shahara> indonesia
<jati> realy?
<billyd> Se TX
<shahara> yup
<jati> me too
<shahara> i see
<jati> shahara kota mana?
<carl> im going thanks newaay bye
<jati> bye carl
<shahara> Jakarta
<jati> jakarta?
<shahara> iya
<jati> pke kubuntu juga?
<sepeck> is there a gui fro kron in the latest?
<sepeck> cron not kron
<shahara> iya baru
<SteelRomano> ?
<SteelRomano> Que?
<jati> kerja, kuliah, atau sekolah??
<SteelRomano> what?
<shahara> kerja
<stdin> English only in here
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to install firefox 2.xx in kubuntu 8.04?
<stdin> shaffy: install "firefox-2"
<shaffy> stdin: "No candidate version found for firefox-2"
<wirechief> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stdin> !info firefox-2
<ubottu> firefox-2: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<stdin> shaffy: ^
<shaffy> well, i still get the same thing :S
<SteelRomano> Shaffy: Adept
<jati> im out.....
<jati> byee.....
<stdin> shaffy: enable universe
<shaffy> thanks stdin and SteelRomano.  i got it working now.  universe wasn't enabled.
<billyd> I was wrong when I left old configs iwhen I upgraded from 70.4 to 7.10 and have problems with FireFox.  Thinking of un-installing Firefox just befor I upgrade to *.04 and the install it again
<billyd> 8.04
<billyd> Is there any reason NOT to install KDE 4.0 rrright after I upgrade to 8.04??
<stdin> none that I can think of
<Jucato> there is one reason...
<billyd> I may well tire my tired old butt to the LogOn Cafe in Beaumont and do both Monday afternoon.  Figure on 3 hours or less of computer time.
<billyd> What is the reasom jucato
<Jucato> one reason not to install KDE 4.0 is if you don't want to install it :)
<billyd> OK
<Jucato> :P
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Upon installing Hardy, my sound card (Intel) and wifi card (Cisco Aironet) didn't work. I compiled my own kernel (2.6.25) and that got my wireless working, but still no sound. Any ideas?
<billyd> No - I look forward to it.  Kontact/KPilot sposed to be able to cope with multiple PalmPilots and their OS % (Garnet??)  Also maybe be easier to humor HDA-Intel sound chips.  I'm lucky to have stereo ONLY sound right now
<billyd> Palm OS 5
<stdin> there's no KDE PIM packages in 4.0
<asobi> is it mandatory to upgrade to hardy?
<Jucato> billyd: well there's another reason ^^^ :)
<Jucato> asobi: no
<contrast83> asobi: Nope
<asobi> when does support stop?
<contrast83> asobi: 18 months after its release
<Jucato> asobi: 18 months after release
<billyd> contrast - if that the HAD-INTEL card or chip it has caused TONS of problems
<billyd> HDA-INTEL
<Jucato> asobi: meaning 1 more year
<asobi> can i upgrade to v9 while skipping 8?
<Jucato> no
<stdin> only with LTS -> LTS upgrades can you skip versions
<asobi> so essentially i have to upgrade to 8
<Jucato> and it's not "v8" or "v9"
<contrast83> billyd: "$ lspci | grep audio" yields this: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<contrast83> billyd: So it's a known problem - wait for the fix, or is there a current workaround?
<caxondillo> ola?
<billyd> THere is a bunch of stuff  here        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<stdin> asobi: the next after hardy will be 8.10 not 9
<contrast83> billyd: Awesome, thanks a lot!
<billyd> It may not be the same.  THat designation covers several chips ,ine is ALC833
<asobi> what comes after 8.1?
<Jucato> 9.04
<stdin> asobi: not 8.1, 8.10. it's <year>.<month>
<billyd> The numerals after thew decimal arew for months
<Jucato> asobi: the version numbers stand for year and month, and we always release in April and October
<Jucato> so it's always .04 and .10 per year
<stdin> except dapper, but dapper is "special" :p
<asobi> so 8.10 then 9.04?
<billyd> And it seems Kubuntu and Ubuntu aren't in step this time on LTS version either
<billyd> Ubuntu 8.04 is LTS
<stdin> asobi: yep
<contrast83> billyd: Just going over the first part of that thread... Not sure if that's got me on the right track - My sound card doesn't seem to be recognized at all (which was never an issue with any other release/distro). Is that problem addressed in that thread?
<stdin> billyd: that was canonical's decision
<billyd> And it we have a 9.08, it will coincide with my last car note :-)
<asobi> if i skip 8.04 and 8.10, can i upgrade to 9.04?
<stdin> no
<asobi> so in a way, it's mandatory
<billyd> I'm going through thta now
<contrast83> asobi: In a way, yes. But you decide when. ;-)
<Jucato> asobi: *if* you want to upgrade to a much later version
<stdin> mandatory every 18 months if you want a supported version
<asobi> support is good isn't it?
<contrast83> Support = critical security patches, etc. Not much else, from my experience.
<asobi> critical patches is good ~_~
<stdin> we can't possibly support every version ever made with community support, commercial support and security patches
<billyd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting              look at this contrast
<asobi> right
<contrast83> billyd: Will do, thanks.
<asobi> i wait for 8.10
<asobi> thanks
<izzyb> is it possible to restart kicker without logging out of kde?
<stdin> izzyb: if I remember it right "dcop kicker kicker restart" from konsole should do it
<izzyb> hmm, did something, but still dies
<billyd> Is there more 3rd party documantation for LTS versions??  I sorta get the impression there is.  I've been thinking an LTS version might be best for people new to Linux
<izzyb> don't know if it's dieing or if its just not bouncing back up from a hide
<izzyb> is there a way to manually turn off kicker hiding?
<stdin> there's a setting somewere in kcontrol I think
<stdin> or set "AutoHidePanel=false" in section "[General]" in ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<Jucato> stdin: I win this time :P
<stdin> if I want to restart the panel I have to kill plasma :p
<Jucato> stdin: kquitapp
<Jucato> :D
<stdin> s/kill/quit/
<stdin> I actually use qdbus :)
<stdin> reminds me of the dcop days
<Jucato> kquitapp --help: Quit a D-Bus enabled application easily
 * Jucato guesses it's actually calling qdbus :)
<stdin> probably easier than "qdbus org.kde.plasma /MainApplication quit" though
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> maybe not... I mean.. "kquitapp plasma" has got to be harder
<shaffy> !xine
<ubottu> Factoid xine not found
<shaffy> !gxine
<ubottu> Factoid gxine not found
<shaffy> !kubuntu-2
<ubottu> Factoid kubuntu-2 not found
<Jucato> !msgthebot | shaffy
<ubottu> shaffy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Walzmyn> we can add factoid to that bot?
<shaffy> how do you look up a package with the bot?
<stdin> you can suggest them and the bot will send it off to be reviewed
<Walzmyn> ah
<Walzmyn> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jucato> shaffy: !info package_name
<shaffy> damn.
<shaffy> thanks
<shaffy> hehe
<Jucato> shaffy: or you might want to use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<stdin> or apt-cache search
<Walzmyn> the bot gives info about stuff other than just packages, it's got one for !netinstall for example
<Jucato> those would be factoids
<Walzmyn> ah, I see his question was specific for packages, my bad
<shaffy> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in hardy
<osiris> i just have to say that kubuntu has provided me a way better experience than trying to run ubuntu.  Hardy has a few issues, being new and all, but the application set in kde makes things much easier to deal with
 * Walzmyn bites his tongue about kde being better than gnome
<stdin> keep it bitten ;)
<Jucato> shaffy: you will have to provide the *exact* package name
<Schuenemann> does anybody here have an ipod? How is ubuntu support for it?
<shaffy> is there something wrong with the package servers? i've been getting a lot of download errors
<donald_duck> how do i defrag?
<stdin> donald_duck: you don't need to
<stdin> ever
<Jucato> shaffy: there might be, depending on the particular download error and the server you are using
<Jucato> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Jucato> donald_duck: ^^^
<Jucato> Schuenemann: I heard quite ok, specially with amarok...
<Jucato> !ipod | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Walzmyn> man, that thing is handy as side pockets
<Schuenemann> hmm I don't have one yet, was just wondering how it would go
<Schuenemann> !iphone
<ubottu> Factoid iphone not found
<Schuenemann> what happened to the other bot?
<stdin> iphones are lame, don't get one :p
<donald_duck> not defrag my ext3 partitions but defrag my fat32 partition which is on my external drive? Its VERY slow
<Schuenemann> stdin, I don't plan getting one... it's just the wiki said ipod touch and iphone aren't supported, I wanted to know if there is a plan of doing so :-)
<Walzmyn> donald_duck, if it's external, plug it into a windows box and defrag it
<donald_duck> i dont have a windoze box =D
<stdin> Schuenemann: I don't know, I only have an ipod (original nano) because it was a gift, but it now runs linux and rockbox so works perfectly with kubuntu :)
<Walzmyn> donald_duck, you don't have a friend or one at work or something? the things are like roaches, they're everywhere.
<donald_duck> I suppose i could go to my library and plug the drive in a defrag
<Schuenemann> stdin, can it play ogg?
<stdin> Schuenemann: yep :D
<stdin> all my music is in ogg
<Schuenemann> that's interesting
<stdin> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Schuenemann> thanks
<stdin> it indeed does rock :)
<Schuenemann> heh
<billyd> You can even put different or altered OS in phone if you know what you are doing - at least I have heard that
<stdin> and you can use it on win/mac as it'll just be seen as an external HD, so just drag+drop music onto it
<Schuenemann> hmmm
<Schuenemann> does itunes work?
<stdin> itunes is evil
<stdin> so no
<stdin> :p
<wesley__> lol
<Schuenemann> heh... yeah, I was just curious. I don't like that encrypted stuff
<stdin> in fact, itunes will likely break support with linux
<wesley__> theres enough evil on the world like vista
<wesley__> !vista
<ubottu> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<stdin> it'll update the firmware just so it no longer works with linux, it's evil
<wesley__> is that not bad stdin
<donald_duck> why dosent my konquerors internet work??
<Walzmyn> the internet dosen't belong to your konqueror
<donald_duck> firefox works
<Walzmyn> sorry, donald_duck, what's it doing?
<wesley__> stdin will kubuntu update kde4 the 7th ?
<donald_duck>  An error occurred while loading http://google.com:Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<stdin> wesley: we'll have 4.0.4 on the day
<wesley__> cool
<Walzmyn> donald_duck, i'm not sure, since FF is working. I'd reboot and see what I got
<Walzmyn> might not be the best answer, but it's what I always try :)
<billyd> donald_duck - could you possibly have konquerot switched to work offline?
<wesley__> going upgradeit right away ever stable kde4 update is nice and kde4.1 wil be much faster
<Schuenemann> stdin, do you still get a cool UI with rockbox?
<stdin> Schuenemann: a configurable UI
<stdin> I have quite an old version on my ipod, from around 1.5 years ago, I may update it soon
<donald_duck> konqueror is online mode.
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> I'm checking the features... who the hell would want to play doom on the mp3 player?
<Jucato> it's a "classic" test among geeks. :)
<Schuenemann> =]
<Walzmyn> it's not who would want to play doom, it's can me make it run.
<Jucato> along the lines of "a gadget is not worth it if it can't be made to run DOOM"
<egork> hi, where should I start looking for what is called when a multimeda button is pressed on my keyboard?
<Jucato> !keys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jucato> egork: try that ^^^^
<egork> thanks Jucato
<egork> Jucato, I can not find Input Actions anywhere, is there a way to call it from the command line?
<Schuenemann> egork, it's under regional settings
<Schuenemann> egork, or accessibility, depending if you're in kcontrol or systemsettings
<donald_duck> where do i report bugs
<Schuenemann> bug in what?
<donald_duck> konqueror
<Schuenemann> bugs.kde.org
<donald_duck> not launchpad?
<Schuenemann> as a KDE application, I guess it would be at kde.org
<Mr_Sonoma> I'm having a little trouble with samba shares, specifically sharing a printer hooked to my machine with a windows machine. the windows machine can see the printer but when i try to print a test page it shows "access denied" and will not print.
<egork> My problem is, the volume buttons work but only parially and I can not find where they are configured to fix it.
<Tw|sT> ok, I finally got v8.04 installed to 2 systems.  Nice release, but... I noticed that the boot-to-install function is kinda buggy.  However, the knoppix-like boot to desktop then install from icon works perfectly
<Tw|sT> anyways, I still give the Kubuntu teams mad props for another great release.  considering how well things have gone with 8.04 overall, I'll be migrating my servers to it within the next month ( as soon as I can schedule adequate time to do so).
<PovAddict> I just installed Kubuntu, the restricted drivers, and compiz
<karl_> i have a usb audio input device (microphone on my usb webcam) which works under skype, but I don't think that it has a mixer associated with it or is mapped as a device (/dev/). I would like to use it over flash, which supports this. Anyone know how to map the device someway for alsa to recognize it?
<PovAddict> I'm getting some strange display corruption
<PovAddict> http://imagebin.ca/view/gt7Z--R.html
<PovAddict> http://imagebin.ca/view/xKQUOhm.html
<PovAddict> inactive titlebars usually don't even show
<PovAddict> ie. unfocused windows (usually) have no titlebar or borders
<yuriy> Tw|sT: buggy in what way? please file bugs on this.
<Tw|sT> will do, asap.
<Tw|sT> the bug was a disconnection to the installation media.  after this, using the same hardware, I ran a hd test (via Ultimate Boot CD) then ran a media check from the kubuntu disc.
<Tw|sT> all turned out A-ok
<Tw|sT> every attempt at a direct install failed
<Tw|sT> but, when I booted into desktop mode, and installed via the desktop Icon, everything went as expected.
<Agent_bob> what happens if you don't register windows vesta ?
<fildo_> they send the cops to ur house
<fildo_> a
<fildo_> asking for cash
<PovAddict> ask in ##windows
<Agent_bob> lol   and how whould they know ??
<Eruaran> they use it ?
<fildo_> ur ip addy
<fildo_> the track it down
<PovAddict> Agent_bob: if you don't register it, it will enter Crippled Mode, basically
<fildo_> anyways, stop asking ridiclous question, goto #windowblows
<PovAddict> I just installed Kubuntu, the restricted drivers, and compiz; and I'm getting display corruption on the window decorations
<fildo> Sysinfo for 'broken': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)DualCPUE2180@2.00GHz at 1200 MHz (4014 bogomips), , RAM: 511/2027MB, 115 proc's, 51.4min up
<fildo> ops
<PovAddict> http://imagebin.ca/view/xKQUOhm.html
<PovAddict> http://imagebin.ca/view/gt7Z--R.html
<midgard> hi everyone
<Agent_bob> PovAddict yes as i see.      crippled mode as you call it.  means  it will start internet explorer only   lol
<Dr_willis> that way it can still get spyware!
<Agent_bob> right :)
<Eruaran> It IS spyware
<Agent_bob> yes drm and all
<Eruaran> a number of processes 'phone home' to a couple of microsoft addresses
<Dr_willis> people at work can not understand how i can 'legally' give away kubuntu/ubuntu and other linux cd's
<Eruaran> send them to the FSF website
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis now that's sad.   i can't understand why it would be illeagle to give away windows cd's     like aol cd's ... ?
<Agent_bob> would/could
<Dr_willis> Onw guy eas wanting a word processor. but dident want to pirate Word.. so i gave him an OpenOffice cd. :)
<Dr_willis> With OOo and Abiword both on it for windows. Did all the tasks that  he needed.
<Eruaran> Imagine if a good book came with a licence and a seal stating that buy opening it and breaking the seal you agree to the publishers EULA...
<PovAddict> Agent_bob: because each person has to pay for Windows
<redmoon> What is the Site for wine?
<PovAddict> winehq.org
<PovAddict> IIRC
<redmoon> k
<Agent_bob> PovAddict correct.  "each person" is paying for windows.   not only the users thereof
<redmoon> wait... is that the site for the emurl wine? or.. a " wine drink " site?
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<PovAddict> try it and see
<redmoon> ahm...........
<redmoon> its not the right one ><
<PovAddict> it is
<PovAddict> http://www.winehq.org/
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<redmoon> thats what i put in.... =.=
<Agent_bob> Eruaran better still, Imagine if every one that opened their mouth to speak started with the words "by listening to the following, you will be accepting the EULA of the entire speach"
<redmoon> it didnt give me the right site
<PovAddict> btw, W.I.N.E. = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Eruaran> Agent_bob: heh
<tales_2010> I downloaded and installed kubuntu 8.04 hardy, but I can't configure my network conection.. it says my default gateway is wrong, but it's not!
<Agent_bob> !wine | redmoon
<ubottu> redmoon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<PovAddict> Agent_bob: http://bash.org/?577451
<Dr_willis> Wine is an Open Source implementation of the Windows API on top of X, OpenGL, and Unix.    first line on    http://www.winehq.org/
<Agent_bob> !appdb | redmoon
<ubottu> redmoon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<tales_2010> I downloaded and installed kubuntu 8.04 hardy, but I can't configure my network conection.. it says my default gateway is wrong, but it's not, and my connection does not work.. anyone knows why?
<redmoon> I dont care what if its an emulator or not i need it
<redmoon> >.>
<Dr_willis> Then install it?
<PovAddict> erm
 * Agent_bob doubts that you "need" wine,  and rather supects that you "want" it.
<redmoon> Im trying but im having the same complications =.=
<PovAddict> you'll kill me for asking this, but
<PovAddict> does Kontact support syncing with PalmOS devices? :)
<redmoon> I dont want it... I need it
<redmoon> stupid >.>
<Agent_bob> you need air water and food.  you want everything else.
<redmoon> Not really...
<redmoon> You also need a job to buy your water and food
<redmoon> so bleh
<redmoon> not everything is wanted
<redmoon> mind your own buisness please and i'll be fine
<PovAddict> you need air water and food; a job is just a way to get them
<Agent_bob> who poste that bash.org url   lol
<redmoon> No... you NEED a job
<redmoon> you can live with just food and water.. its no good unless you have shelter
<Agent_bob> redmoon many people have lived without them
<redmoon> therefore not everything is wanted
<redmoon> w/e im not gonna argue with an idiot =.=
<redmoon> Like i said ill be fine if you mind your own buisness >.>
<Agent_bob> why not?  i have been
<redmoon> har har har
<redmoon> im no idiot =.=
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> #!ops | would show me to the door please, i'm arguing with an idiot
<tales_2010> I downloaded and installed kubuntu 8.04 hardy, but I can't configure my network conection.. it says my default gateway is invalid, but it's not, and my connection does not work.. anyone knows why?
<redmoon> Im not an idiot tyvm
<redmoon> Your the idiot... not everything is wanted
<PovAddict> right
<PovAddict> everyone has the right to own a computer...
<redmoon> No... that my friend is something we want
<PovAddict> so is Wine
<redmoon> i said not everything is wanted i never said nothing is wanted
<redmoon> or w/e
<Agent_bob> tales_2010 umm is that in kdenetwork manager?
<redmoon> Wine is wanted
<redmoon> i need it
<redmoon> someone else can want it.. But i need it
<Agent_bob> err knetwork manager i mean ?
<neon> i am trying to install themes from kde=look.ork but noluck is there a tutorial i can read on how to, thx
<Dr_willis> !info wine
<ubottu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<Dr_willis> Enable universe repository, install wine.
<redmoon> as i said before........ if you mind your own buisness i wont have a problem >.<"
<PovAddict> redmoon: why are you in the channel?
<redmoon> Because Im busy doing multi things
<redmoon> multi-tasking
<redmoon> im  adding different servers
<redmoon> and talking in multiple chatroom
<redmoon> chatrooms*
<redmoon> =.=
<redmoon> have a problem with that?
<PovAddict> yea so why did you join this one
<redmoon> Idk.. it was already there
<redmoon> i just clicked it
<redmoon> Once again.......... if youd mind your own buisness id be fine >.>..
<redmoon> there are other people in here for you to torment
<PovAddict> if we minded our own business, we wouldn't have told you where to find Wine website
<redmoon> =.="..... It was a simple question because i forgot to add it to my favs so i wouldnt have to look for it =.= I asked a simple question and got smart ass remarks instead
<Agent_bob> redmoon enough already.    if you stop insulting others you will be treeted much more hospitably
<neon> i am trying to install themes from kde=look.ork but noluck is there a tutorial i can read on how to, thx
<redmoon> Idc how im treated... im treated terrible everyday... Even tho ive never done anything to anyone.. spoken to anyone... Its just a racist thing i guess....
<Dr_willis> neon,  theres a factoid
<redmoon> so... being treated like crap over the internet dont bother me any
<Dr_willis> !installthemes
<ubottu> Factoid installthemes not found
<Dr_willis> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PovAddict> if you're treated badly by everyone, the problem might be you...
<Dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<redmoon> The problem isnt me...
<redmoon> I dont even interact with people
<redmoon> retard >.>
<PovAddict> you are, right now
<neon> thx
<redmoon> Thats because its internet
<redmoon> and idc who says stuff about me over itnernet
<redmoon> =.=
<redmoon> There is a diff between... being treated badly by people your surrounded by everyday... and random people over the internet who dont even know who you are =.=
<BluesKaj> redmoon, sorry , we have no resident shrinks here
<fildo> lol
<redmoon> I never said i needed a srhink >.>
<PovAddict> redmoon: then quit the channel
<redmoon> Y would i do that?
<redmoon> Like i said.. it doesnt bother me over the internet =.=
<redmoon> it just gets annoying
<BluesKaj> and for us too
<PovAddict> I thought bother and annoy were synonyms
<redmoon> then ignore it
<Agent_bob> calling people things like "idiot" and "retard" is expressly against the freenode.net CoC  it could result in a kline.
<redmoon> So?
<PovAddict> redmoon: why don't YOU ignore it instead of asking us to mind our own business? mind yours and ignore us
<redmoon> Im minding mine tyvm
<redmoon> you should ignore it instead of retaliating
<redmoon> genius >.>
<Dr_willis> Plus it tends to  make people want to help you less...  so whatever.. Im off to do other things for a while.
<baudthief> having a strange problem after shutting down - I had to (literally) take a screenshot: http://www.horizons-edge.com.au/04052008037.jpg
<baudthief> any ideas?
<baudthief> it just hangs there
<redmoon> I could care less.....
 * Agent_bob notes that "retaliating" is a propper word there.  
<thechris> does 8.04 support installation from linux
<thechris> and if so, what additional kernal paremeters are required to get past usbcore.c
<Agent_bob> baudthief one idea on a workaround, use restart and then the power button before it boots again?
<BluesKaj> baudthief, try this site , it may help, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [High,In progress]
<Agent_bob> oh good,  patch in progress
<baudthief> Agent_bob: I had to do the whole "REISUB" thing, I didnt think it'd be safe to just hard reset
<baudthief> BluesKaj: thanks, checking it out
<BluesKaj> baudthief, ATI graphics I bet
<baudthief> nope
<baudthief> nVidia actually
<BluesKaj> oh
<Agent_bob> baudthief yeah, i'm talking the restart option rather than the shutdown option
<BluesKaj> hmm
<thechris> i'm getting /dev/ram does not exist when attempting to install
<baudthief> I'm 90% sure its due to samba shares I added - but still the question remains, why?
<BluesKaj> baudthief, sorry I should have asked first , before posting that site
<baudthief> np :P
<thechris> maybe this will work -- i'd like to install linux, but assume i don't have a CD drive
<Agent_bob> !install | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Agent_bob> see the last url
<thechris> ok, but those aren't up to date
<baudthief> BluesKaj: I guess I can just deal with it until I need to reinstall or whatever, things started getting really ugly after a failed upgrade to Hardy. Now I manually have to invoke 'mount -a' to mount my samba shares after logon, shutdown doesnt work, compiz is a bit choppy, etc
<Agent_bob> nothing is uptodate in the software world
<Agent_bob> !uptodate
<ubottu> Factoid uptodate not found
<Agent_bob> bah used to be a good one on that.  said something like do you mean what the code monkeys are about to write right now ?
<BluesKaj> baudthief, is there a default restricted driver for your nvidia card ?
<PovAddict> I just installed Kubuntu, the restricted drivers, and compiz; and I'm getting display corruption on the window decorations
<PovAddict> http://imagebin.ca/view/xKQUOhm.html
<baudthief> BluesKaj: I think so, after I upgraded to hardy it didn't make me install manually, just worked right away
<Agent_bob> !compiz | PovAddict if this helps,
<ubottu> PovAddict if this helps,: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<baudthief> Blue: usually X dies saying it cant open a display, and i have to re-download and install a restricted driver manually
<PovAddict> Agent_bob: so "it's not supported, you're on your own if it doesn't work"?
<baudthief> * BluesKaj:
<Agent_bob> PovAddict the "further help in #compiz-fusion" part of that post   ^
<|TroubleMaker|> I am having trouble with samba shares, my windows machine (vista) can see my 8.04 machine but when trying to print to the printer connected to the linux box i get an error saying "Access denied, Unable to connect" any suggestions?
<baudthief> |TroubleMaker|: try adding "Map to bad user = Guest" to your smb.conf
<Dr_willis> |TroubleMaker|,   you might want to make the printer 'public' also.
<Agent_bob> PovAddict as far as my helping can go on compiz you are totally on your own, but that's not by choice; that's of necessity.  sorry.
<BluesKaj> baudthief, ok my symptoms were a shutdown hang , so I had to use the 3 finger salute to shut down after installing the restricted driver , but it was automatic after I chose theoption to do so.
<|TroubleMaker|> make the printer public in cups?
<BluesKaj> automatic install that is
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. samba shared printers are disabled by default? golly.. checking the smb.conf on my system right now.
<baudthief> BluesKaj: sounds ugly :P
<Dr_willis> |TroubleMaker|,   guest ok = no            Change to yes.. Might help.
<BluesKaj> baudthief, after following the tip on the site i posted earlier , the shutdown is normal
<sirmike1970md> hi all witch samba thing do i need to install to for the server so i can share files with my windows in k
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj bar keep,  i'll have a three fingures of salute please  :)
<baudthief> BluesKaj: hmm :\ I think i'll deal with it for now heh - the "disappearing checkbox" bug is as annoying as hell though
<BluesKaj> well, it's sacktime for me gents & gentilles... nitey nite
<|TroubleMaker|> under the printers section of the smb.conf file guest ok = yes right?
<baudthief> hah, sacktime :P
<baudthief> |TroubleMaker|: yup
<|TroubleMaker|> ok that was already done
<|TroubleMaker|> and just verified that one.
<GothicD3vil> can somebody give me a little of help?
<baudthief> |TroubleMaker|: try adding "Map to guest = bad user" under [global]
<Dr_willis> i alwyas make a windows user and linux user with the same name and password. making a samba password for the linux user with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'   - for my printing needs.
<baudthief> without quotes of course
<|TroubleMaker|> this is my wifes laptop and she has a log on with my machine with the same user name..so that issue is already done Dr_willis ...... i'll run the smbpasswd command though (i think i've been down that road too though)
<GothicD3vil> can somebody give me a little of help?
<baudthief> GothicD3vil: Don't ask to ask, just ask :P
<GothicD3vil> ok, my question is i'm looking for a user friendly os, right now im using fedora (not friendly) and i want to know how is kubuntu or ubuntu or mandriva
<Alexman> kubuntu
<Alexman> kubuntu 100%
<baudthief> agreed
<GothicD3vil> and how easy is for get programs and games?
<Alexman> i started out on SuSe and then switched to ubuntu
<Alexman> just run synaptic package manager
<Agent_bob> GothicD3vil last i compared mandriva was as uf as any.  but that has been a few years now.
<Alexman> very easy
<GothicD3vil> because fedora is everything is yums
<baudthief> GothicD3vil: but dont take anyones word on it, download :P It runs straight from the CD, so you don't need to install to test
<baudthief> BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE
 * baudthief goes away :(
<Dr_willis> Installing new stuff = run the packatge manager tool, click a few things, click intall...
<Agent_bob> GothicD3vil in mandriva everything is urpm  and in ubuntu everything is apt
<GothicD3vil> i wish fedora was like that, i dont have mind for that too much sand in my brain to think in that
<|TroubleMaker|> ok ran the smbpasswd and made the map to guest change, restarted samba and no joy
<baudthief> |TroubleMaker|: :\
<GothicD3vil> so you recomend kubuntu?
<baudthief> GothicD3vil: what answer would you expect from #kubuntu :P
<Dr_willis> |TroubleMaker|,  try having the user connect to their home shares?
<Agent_bob> GothicD3vil i recomend debian,  but you would probably like kubuntu better yes.
<|TroubleMaker|> i dont have home shares enabled..just wanted to share the printer
<GothicD3vil> jajajaja i dont know maybe you run two different programs
<|TroubleMaker|> guess i could uncomment those lines and try it though
<Alexman> how do i get my ip?
<Agent_bob> !whatsmyip
<ubottu> Factoid whatsmyip not found
<|TroubleMaker|> but i can see the printer in the windows machine's network browser
<Dr_willis> Also you might want to enable more verbose logging in the samba config, to see what its saying is going on.
<baudthief> www.whatsmyipaddress.com
<GothicD3vil> thanks for the help
<Dr_willis> It may be some CUPS issue, not a samba issue.
<Alexman> !whatsmyip
<ubottu> Factoid whatsmyip not found
<|TroubleMaker|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9917/ thats my smb.conf file
<Alexman> umm
<Alexman> that website also says i live near washington :-p
<|TroubleMaker|> it may be Dr_willis but i havent seen what i missed with either service....thats why im here asking questions maybe we will stumble on my error
<Dr_willis> My smb.conf from my old printserver ---------> http://paste.stgraber.org/3153
<GothicD3vil> kubuntu have compiz by default?
<Dr_willis> GothicD3vil,  No it does not
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> Takes all of 5 min to setup.
<GothicD3vil> thanks
<thechris> anyone here install 8.04 from something other than a CD/DVD?
<Alexman> i did!
<thechris> Alexman: how?
<Alexman> i did the update manager
<|TroubleMaker|> i tried yours Dr_willis .... no joy either (ofcourse i changed your MSHOME workgroup to WORKGROUP to match my wife's setup)
<Dr_willis> I always have to change the default workgroup to mshome. :P
<Dr_willis> Can she connect to her home shares?
<Dr_willis> if so - then we can say its not a samba issue.. (I think(
<thechris> Alexman: ok, but i don't have a previous version of ubuntu
<Alexman> ooh
<Alexman> then do a cd
<Alexman> or order one
<Dr_willis> thechris,  you might want to clarify what you Are wanting to do exactly.
<Dr_willis> There are several alternative isntall methods
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<thechris> Dr_willis: without using a CD, and without currently having windows or ubuntu on my box, but with having another distro of linux, as well as grub and a small CD-sized partition available, as well as a network, install 8.04
<Dr_willis> You can set up a 2nd linux box to do a netboot/install I belive.
<Agent_bob> script  getmyip.sh   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4f1779db
<Dr_willis> That way the intalling-to-box dosent need a cd/dvd at all.
<_mats_> Why is Kontact trying (and failing) to connect to the server for my offline imap email account when I start it up? I have turned off all reasons I can think of for it to do that.
<|TroubleMaker|> Dr_willis, actually i dont see a home folder when looking at the linux box from this laptop
<thechris> Dr_willis: it seems very sad that there is no way to install 8.04 without a CD
<Dr_willis> thechris,  thers are ways to isntall without a cd.
<Dr_willis> net boot, is one way. You can make a 'install able' usb-thumbdrive also.
<Agent_bob> i thought i posted the factoid on that hours ago
<Agent_bob> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> You could set up  a system where you dont even Need to Install on the client box. it could totally boot/run off a server.
<Agent_bob> there is a word for that
<Agent_bob> i just can't remember it.
<thechris> Well, i'm really trying to install in the most painless non-CD way.  which should be to simply use a partition to hold the data from the ISO and use grub to boot it
<thechris> but that doesn't work
<thechris> also, "dumb terminal"
<Alexman> whats a "linux box"?
<thechris> any computer running linux
<Dr_willis> Ive heard of that being doable also thechris  but ive never used that method so cant help any more.
<Dr_willis> One stillneeds a way to get grub to boot the .iso file.
<thechris> well, no you mount the iso and copy the files to the partition.
<Agent_bob> thechris you could copy an install from a desktop to the laptop using the liveCD
<Alexman> why dont you jsut order a free cd? O_O
<thechris> i just have 2 computers, neither with working CD burners, nor any blank cdrs
<Dr_willis> mounting the .iso will not work that way, since the installer does a lot of other things, for one reason.     proberly  a dozen other reasons also.
<Dr_willis> No 'usb thumb drives' either ?
<thechris> i might have one somewhere
<Alexman> order a cd
<Dr_willis> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Agent_bob> i.e. install on a desktop,  boot the lappy with any good live linux cd,   (good being a relitive term there)    partition the hd on the lappy,  mount an fs on the lappy and use tar over ssh to copy all files from the installed desktop to the lappy   edit the fstab and menu.lst  install grub and boot
<Dr_willis> basically sets up Grub on your HD to boot the .iso file.
<thechris> no, i can't install on a desktop
<thechris> i have no cd.
<Agent_bob> thechris go to shipit and order one
<Agent_bob> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<_mats_> To answer my own question: I had checked "the server supports sieve". It was trying to connect to the sieve port!
<Agent_bob> and well see you in a month or two
<thechris> no, i'm fairly sure they will take more then an hour to send me the CD
<thechris> and if i can fix this in an hour...
<Agent_bob> you are not going to fix it in an hour,  case closed
<Agent_bob> next
<thechris> not sure about that
 * Agent_bob checks timestamp on his irc logs...
<|TroubleMaker|> Dr_willis, if it was a cups issue what else should i check?
 * |TroubleMaker| is still puzzling over the situation
<Sakui>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY anime
<pascalFR> aie aie aie :)
<Odd-rationale> thanks!
<Alexman> lol
<Alexman> omg
<Alexman> ROFL
<Sakui> lol
<Sakui> hehe
<Sakui> what is the program for kde's window manager?
<Sakui> the default
<Odd-rationale> kwin
 * Sakui sighs
<chisiyuan> hello?
<Sakui> hi
<Alexman> ?
<Odd-rationale> Sakui: kwin
<Sakui> it's not loading
<Odd-rationale> Sakui: try alt+f2 and type in "kwin --replace" ?
<Agent_bob> don't you need some switch   --replace
<Agent_bob> yeah what ^ he said
<Agent_bob> hmmm my kernel does NOT recognize vga=770    ;/
<Sakui> alt+f2 doesn't work
<Bria3> Hi! Can I ask something?
<Agent_bob> you just did.
<Agent_bob> do you mean something else ?
<Sakui> how do remove all of these unneeded fonts?
<Bria3> yes. How to install KDE 4 to Kubuntu Hardy?
<Agent_bob> Sakui package manager
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | Bria3
<ubottu> Bria3: KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Bria3> why my name becomes bria3?
<Bria3> oh
<Sakui> I just have Kfontview installed
<thechris> Agent_bob: well, i somehow fixed it.  moved grubs root to the same partition as grub and copied over the kernel.  no reason this should have fixed anything, but i'll take my victories where i can
<ubuntu> Hey.... Im running the live version of Kubuntu for the first time... Oh and it is 7.10 still. Are there any games on Kubuntu???
<PovAddict> I just changed a "Window behavior" setting
<PovAddict> and kde-window-decorator crashed
<viperserv2> hello
<PovAddict> restarted it, changed a delay by 1ms and back to old value, clicked Apply, crashed again
<viperserv2> i tried the doc on vnc server installation and the files arent there
<viperserv2> when i use the get command to install
<ubuntu> hello
<viperserv2> hmm is there another way to install vnc server through ssh?
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  what files are you refering to? theres several vnc varints.
<ubuntu> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  i normally install the vnc4server package and clients
<viperserv2> hmm it says no installation candidate
<viperserv2> sudo apt-get install vnc4server xinetd
<viperserv2> i tried that
<Dr_willis> !info vnc4server
<ubottu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 1063 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<Dr_willis>  You might not have the universe repository enabled.
<Jack3> how come when im in terminal on the live cd and type dolphin it says its not installed but it is?
<Dr_willis> Jack3,  perhaps thats not the proper name for it?
<viperserv2> hmm how do i see if it's enabled?
<PovAddict> Dr_willis: it is, works for me (in my installed Kubuntu)
<Dr_willis> which dolphin  gives --> /usr/bin/dolphin
<Jack3> none of the programs start from konsole on the livecd
<Jack3> konqueror doesnt work either
<PovAddict> echo $PATH
<Dr_willis> I hate dolphin. i perfer konsole.   Couldbe the path is incorrect on the live cd.
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  what ubuntu release are you using?
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<viperserv2> 7.04 desktop
<azzco> I've got multimedia keys on my beyboard, volume up/down are allready assigned, for global sound. Where do I unbind them?
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  fire up  the packatge manager tool and enable the universe and other  repositories like the guides say.
<PovAddict> what package contains kde-window-decorator? I can't get apt-file to work
<bibek> hi my server has load average: 5.69, 4.11, 2.93
<fildo> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Factoid eggdrop not found
<viperserv2> hmm u can do that through ssh?
<bibek> should i be worried?
<azzco> PovAddict: compiz-kde maybe?
<Dr_willis> compiz-kde - OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator
<PovAddict> I wonder if there is any -dbg package for it
<PovAddict> I'm having kde-window-decorator crash as soon as I change any setting
<PovAddict> and stackdump says no symbols
<Jack3> im trying to fix something with gurb using the live cd, and it says, 9) Run "grub --device.map=device.map" , but that says unrecognized option
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  if you are on a Linux box youc an 'ssh -X' to the remote and run apps.. or you can do all this via the command line.
<azzco> Launch the decorator from cli?
<bibek> load average: 5.69, 4.11, 2.93 is dangerous? my server is so slow
<PovAddict> bibek: mine is at 3.03, 2.53, 2.46
<PovAddict> by choice :)
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine       On how to add repositories from the command line.
<PovAddict> at least 2.00 of that is solving a math problem
<PovAddict> with both cores
<bibek> PovAddict: :) oh
<bibek> mine is a server on old redhat system
<bibek> and migrating to ubuntu-server seems a real pain
<PovAddict> azzco: not much
<PovAddict> nicolas@ubuntu:~$ kde-window-decorator
<PovAddict> KCrash: Application 'kde-window-decorator' crashing...
<viperserv2> well my only option is remote cause the server is far
<azzco> I get a big OSD whenever I touch any of my volume up/down keys. Anyone know how to unbind them (It's only kubuntu that has this feature with my kbd iirc)
<PovAddict> note after I restart kde-window-decorator, whatever settings I changed *are* in effect
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  if it has the X stuff installed, you can ssh -X in, and run apps. or you can do all this from the command line.
<PovAddict> if I disable compiz, it crashes too but at least it restarts itself
<Gokee2> Hello all I am trying to get xdmx to work.  I can`t seem to find the package I need I tried getting libdmx1 but that was already the newest version.  Anyone know where I should go to get Xdmx?
<Agent_bob> is there any form of sshd for that "other os" ?
<azzco> Agent_bob: putty
<Agent_bob> azzco thought that was client only ?
<PovAddict> Agent_bob: sshD? useless, you can't do much from a command line on "that other os"
<Gokee2> Does putty do sshd?
<viperserv2> well ssh -x bring me to ssh usage options
<azzco> Agent_bob: Sorry just jumped right out of my mouth without thinking. Yeah it's only a client from what I know
<PovAddict> Agent_bob: but I think cygwin has a ssh server
<Agent_bob> PovAddict irrelivant.   just want a way to ssh into it.
<Gokee2> Agent_bob, Whats the point if you can`t do anything?
<Agent_bob> Gokee2 if you can't do anything ?      that's way to open ended
<PovAddict> kde-window-decorator still consistently crashing
<Gokee2> Hmmm....
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  its -X not -x
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  are you on a linux box right now?
<Agent_bob> Gokee2 you can't do anything in that other os anyway, so what's the point in having it       is just as factual and relavent
<Matt1728> can anyone help me install flashplayer on opera
<viperserv2> i can only remote
<viperserv2> they box is at a data center :(
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  it may or may not have X on it then.  Use the command line  howto/guide to enable the extra repositories then is proberly the best bet.
<Sakui> where are the system fonts located?
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine       On how to add repositories from the command line.
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  basicially you edit 1 file and remove the # comment at the front of a few lines. :)
<FlyBye> Hi - I am looking for help with a wubi installation on a system which already has xp(x86) and vista(x64) on it .. anybody with experiance of doing this?
<Gokee2> Agent_bob, Its handy for IE to make your website look right to people who use it
<Gokee2> Although I am thinking of setting up IE in wine
<FlyBye> right now even if I put the desktop cd iso in the same folder as wubi it does not find the iso and crashes
<viperserv2> well it seems it installed vnc now
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  which vnc did you isntall. :)
<viperserv2> vnc4server xinetd
<FlyBye> Is there a wubi- guru in the House???
<Dr_willis> if using vnc remotely over the internet. it would be safest to set up some ssh tunnles.. but thats beyond me.
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  you might want to install some very minimal desktop to use with vnc also. Kde can be rather slow.
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  ALSO if you are doing Linux to linux only. that 'freenx'  tool may work better for you then vnc.
<Dr_willis> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<FlyBye> nobody keen to have a shot at a wubi- installer problem...
<Dr_willis> I avoide wubi like the plague.
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dr_willis> thats the extent of my Wubi knowledge. :)
<Jack3> with vi how do i move the cursor to the right side of a letter?
<FlyBye> Hi Dr. Wi... jeah - kool - I got that far myself hehehe
<Agent_bob> maybe i should install windows in a vertual machine so i can install wubi ???
<Dr_willis> Arrow key?  of course ubuntu defaults to the vim-tiny - so that may not be enabled in that.
<Dr_willis> there is a 'vimtutor' program that gives you a vi 101 basics training. :)
<Agent_bob> Jack3 press [ins]  then use the arrow keys
<Dr_willis> l = moves right in vi :)
<Agent_bob> in command mode yeah
<Agent_bob> in insert mode l = l
<Dr_willis> Of coruse I recvall in the vim-tiny in INSERT mode. the arrow keys kick you out of insertmode and print out some escape codes.
<Dr_willis> since its in vi compatability mode. (i think) I have my vim so tweaked its scary
<FlyBye> Agent .. that is a somwhat perverse idea... heheh
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. hardy seemes to have fixed that quirk. Yea!
<Agent_bob> FlyBye heh  yeah
<dthacker> whoa!  hardy means no more control codes with arrows!  That's been bugging me for a year.
<FlyBye> so where the f- am I gonna find some help on this wubi thing...?
<dthacker> in vi that is
<azzco> dthacker: control codes?
<dthacker> or escape codes.
<Agent_bob> FlyBye well it's not kde specific so maybe in #ubuntu   maybe in #wubi  maybe in ##linux or ##linuxhelp
<Agent_bob> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
 * dthacker needs to do some vi tweaking
 * Agent_bob never did learn to like vi
<Agent_bob> </ducks>
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  :) thats what vim.tiny and the compatability mode caused.
<PovAddict> heh
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  a 3 min fix. :)
<PovAddict> my iPod touch is seen as a *camera*
<Fujisan> !vista
<ubottu> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Agent_bob> hmmm going to have to cat zero to sda1   "scandisk" found all sorts of disk errors....
<Dr_willis> use dd may be faster. :)
<Agent_bob> think so ?
<Fujisan> i see an error
<Fujisan> double the
<Dr_willis> be sure you dont use sda1 when you mean sda, and so forth also.
<Fujisan> ;o
<Fujisan> thundercats hooooooooooooooooo
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis no just a partition     (yes that laptop has them, unlike all my other boxen)
<Fujisan> !beer
<ubottu> Factoid beer not found
<Fujisan> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Fujisan> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<Agent_bob> YEAH! "ice-weasel"
<Fujisan> hehe
<PovAddict> stop playing with the bot and fix my OS
<PovAddict> lol
<Fujisan> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis i'm timming it.  i'll do both cat and dd to see which is faster
<Fujisan> D:
<PovAddict> lol @ !help
<Fujisan> baba
<Fujisan> nalioth
<viperserv2> i installed nxserver but it's not in the dir
<Fujisan> :)
<Fujisan> Jucato
<Fujisan> wake up :P
<Fujisan> i need ya'll
<PovAddict> argh
<PovAddict> I keep having kde-window-decorator crash on me when I change any setting
<PovAddict> *and* titlebar display corruption when compiz is in use
<Fujisan> lol
<nalioth> Fujisan: there are 296 other people here that can help you
<Fujisan> which kde version?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  use /dev/random also :)
<PovAddict> Fujisan: KDE 3, Kubuntu 8.04
<Fujisan> sorry nalioth
<PovAddict> no! /dev/random will be slow as hell
<PovAddict> use /dev/urandom
<Dr_willis> heck use /dev/dsp ! :)
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis that would be cheeting.  i'll use zero on both
<Fujisan> PovAddict that could be caused by lots of things
<viperserv2> oh the package isn't there anymore
<Agent_bob> that never would finish...
<Fujisan> -i am novice newb-
<Fujisan> i just boot into kubuntu whenever i want to be white and nerdy :P
<Agent_bob> cli only and i'm not playing sound
<Agent_bob> maybe psaux tho  :)))
<Fujisan> kubuntu via andLinux is my preferred medicine :)))
<viperserv2> hmm will other version of freenx work on ubuntu?
<Fujisan> PovAddict but according to nalioth there are 296 other people here that can help you
<Fujisan> :)
<Agent_bob> Fujisan you can't be white and nerdy in kubuntu,  you can only be nerdy cause it's international
<Fujisan> hehe
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  yep. you may want to check the official freenx web site - see if they have newer packages
<Fujisan> it was a reference to the song
<Fujisan> Agent_bob
<Fujisan> the werd al song
<Fujisan> i didnt mean anything negative just a reference to that tune
<Agent_bob> who's werd al ?
<Fujisan> weird Al Yankovic
<Agent_bob> :)
<Fujisan> cant be bothered with spelling
 * PovAddict points at #kubuntu-offtopic
<Fujisan> PovAddict life is offtopic
<Fujisan> :)
<Fujisan> hence why it is temporary
<Agent_bob> like duh,  i even got it without the 'i'
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> PovAddict was someone working on something ?
<PovAddict> Agent_bob: wtF
<Agent_bob> oh man,  shots fired!  be back when.
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  https://launchpad.net/~marceloshima/+archive     seems to have some. No idea how reliable they are.
<PovAddict> yeah I bet people around the world are working on something
<viperserv2> hmm how do i install a source?
<Odd-rationale> !compile | viperserv2
<ubottu> viperserv2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: you can download the nxserver .deb from nomachine.com
<viperserv2> .deb is that a binary version?
<Odd-rationale> yes
<Fujisan> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/9307/ubottuve0.png<-- this is a pic of me and ubottu hitting it off =p
<PovAddict> eww vista
<Fujisan> PovAddict
<Fujisan> no
<Fujisan> its a theme
<Fujisan> borders
<PovAddict> so what
<Fujisan> its not vista
<PovAddict> I know it's not
<PovAddict> you're making it look like Vista
<Fujisan> yes
<PovAddict> I'm sick of themes that are just like Vista with a color or two changed - no originality anymore?
<Odd-rationale> you can make linux look like whatever you want. who cares?
<PovAddict> Odd-rationale: and I can say "eww" to whatever I want. who cares?
<Fujisan> PovAddict you have a chip on your shoulder matey
<Fujisan> be nice :)
<Odd-rationale> not me... :P
<Fujisan> be well be liked :D
<PovAddict> well been asking questions here for a while, I'd say not a single useful answer so far
<PovAddict> and you just go offtopic
<PovAddict> then tell me to "be nice", when I'm not saying anything wrong...
<viperserv2> hmm i am not sure what to get off that site
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: let me show you...
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: first, what have installed so far and from where
<Dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/~marceloshima/+archive        had some debs and lines for the sources.list for hardy.
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Fujisan> PovAddict the virtue of patience is a virtue you still need to master young paddawan
<Dr_willis> use at your own risk  - of course.
<yao_ziyua1> ﻿can anyone suggest faster solutions than tor?
<viperserv2> i installed vnc server ealier
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: did you install any nx, freenx stuff?
<viperserv2> not sure if it's runner
<viperserv2> no
<viperserv2> the server is a core2due with 4gb of ram i think. would vnc lag it down much?
<Dr_willis> vnc needs a little bit of setting up. and it does not run by default as a service.
<Odd-rationale> not too much
<Dr_willis> the issue with vnc  is the connection between machines - which can make the desktop laggy
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: are you running 32bit?
<viperserv2> freenx is the same thing but smoother?
<viperserv2> not sure
<Dr_willis> freenx is a similer tool. but supposed to be faster
<Dr_willis> I only use vnc on local lans.
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: or are you running 64bit?
<viperserv2> how do i get what os and system info?
<Fujisan> Jucato :D
<Fujisan> my tagalog linguel expert :)
<Dr_willis> lsb_release -a      viperserv2
<Agent_bob> -d
<viperserv2> says nothing about the bit
<viperserv2> so it might be the normal version
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis it isn't finished but i can already tell you that  cat * > *    is more than twice as fast as  dd if=* of=*
<Odd-rationale> well, if you don;'t know, then you are probably running 32bit...
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: download the client, the node, and the server, and install them in that order.
<Odd-rationale> http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=5
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: got that?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  there may be the reason one always sees dd used with a blocksize argument.
<viperserv2> yeah
<viperserv2> i am ul the nod and server to the server
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis can't see that it would matter,  it defaults to bs=512
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i cant figure out freenx. :() lol. thats proberly why i always used vnc
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: what are you doing?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  i  just recall always seeing dd examples with some bs options.  I normally just dd from cd/dvd disks to iso files.
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis but doesn't dd 1.read write read compare 2.read write read compare 3....  ?
<viperserv2> still ul those to the server
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: what is ul :?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  i ALSo recall a special recovery dd variant for imaging bad disks that i think skiped some steps :)
<Agent_bob> whereas cat readZ and the out is redirrected to the device...
<Odd-rationale> upload?
<viperserv2> yeah sorry
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis hmmm   well the clock is still running and it looks like dd is at least three times slower than cat >  by defautl
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: let me know when all is finished installing. (just double-click the .deb to open with gdebi-kde)
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  file a bug! :)
<viperserv2> well odd theres a problem
<viperserv2> i can only ssh
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: what is that?
<Agent_bob> why?  it seems to be functioning like it was designed to Dr_willis ;/
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: np
<jonee> hello how are you able to set up wep in kubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: just do "sudo dpkg -i /pathto.deb
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis or did you mean on your advice  :)))
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  reading up on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd    they  state the trade offs of using a small vs a large block size
<Dr_willis> writing TO your disk  like you are a large BS would help a lot.
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  Hmm. that url has some neat dd tricks. :)
<Agent_bob> i still doubt that it can compair to cat >
<Jack3> can someone that is good with grub take a look at this and possibly help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781157
<viperserv2> dirno go
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: ready for the next step?
<Agent_bob> jack3 i'll look but i'm not claiming any grateness.
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  im guessing theres some reason tht i see NO 'examples' or suggestions to use cat, over dd..  Heck i cant even find any examples on google with using 'cat' to do it.
<Agent_bob> Jack3 do you have a live linux CD ?    booted in that system ?
<jonee> can anyone help me setup my wep key in kubuntu?
<viperserv2> it didn't install for some reason
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: what did it say?
<viperserv2> dpkg: error processing /pathto.deb (--install):
<gwen> Greets, everyone...
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: you were suppose to replace /pathto.deb with the corecct file path to the .deb file
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: hold on...
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis getting close to 4x the time...   and you said it might be faster :)))
 * Agent_bob razzes the good doctor while he can  hehhe
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  from the guide i just saw using the bs=40whatever the speeds should be identical
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: the computer you want to be the nxserver, is not the computer you are on now?
<viperserv2> no it's a server at a data center
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis i'll test it when this one gets finished.   and it's 4096
<Odd-rationale> an you want to remotely control that server with nx?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  some inte4ersting info on http://www.kernel.sg/roller/eugene/entry/cat_1_is_as_fast    also
<gwen> I just installed Kubuntu Hardy on my aunt's desktop and GRUB is failing to load Windows XP - My menu.lst: http://www.pastebin.ca/1006731 - Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  also it appears that one 'cat' is not always the same as another disrtos cat. :)
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: an you want to remotely control that server with nx from you local computer?
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: I'm tryin to understan your situation...
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis it finished    exactly 4x as long.   i'll test with bs=4k now.
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  then post a report.. :)
<Dr_willis> with powerpoint graphs
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> not a chance
<viperserv2> yes
<Dr_willis> Then try with bs=1gb
<Dr_willis> :)
<viperserv2> this computer is using vista
 * Agent_bob wonders where jack3 went
<viperserv2> server ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_willis> I will have to rember to set the bs when i dd from cd/dvd disks to iso in the futyre also.
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis why not 22g  seeing that's the partition size ;/
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: right now, you are on your local (vista) computer, connecting to the remote computer via ssh?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  use 30g see ifyou can enlarge the disk
<Agent_bob> ummm aren't cd's some wierd 1008 or something size ?
<viperserv2> yes
<viperserv2> i also have winscp connected
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis i already know enough about dd to know that that will fail
<Jack3> Agent_bob, oh gosh im sorry i totally forgot :(
<Agent_bob> Jack3 do you have a live linux CD ?    booted in that system ?
<Jack3> Agent_bob, yes i have a kubuntu bootable cd
<Agent_bob> ok
<Jack3> should i start it up?
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: so you donwloaded the three .deb files already?
<viperserv2> yeah there in the /home dl
<Agent_bob> jack do this in a terminal and pastebin the results for me please     "cat /proc/partitions"    and what is the linux installation location ?
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: thay are on your locale machine or the remote machine?
<Agent_bob> jack3   yes running linux   do that  ^
<viperserv2> both
<ttread> gwen, can you access the Windows partition ok from Kubuntu?
<Jack3> Agent_bob, linux is on a partition of the 120gb that is the first primary master drive during post.
<Jack3> it is /dev/hde1
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: where are they on the remote machine? what folders?
<viperserv2> ./hom
<viperserv2> ./home
<Agent_bob> Jack3 ok but, just because you change the order of disks in bios; it does not mean that you change them in linux.   it does however mean that you changed the order in grub.  so we need to see where linux sees the disks and where bios sees them.  k
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: ok so put the entire path to file. sudo dpkg -i /pathtofile
<Odd-rationale> get it?
<gwen> ttread: Yeah... And it shows up in the boot menu, but when I select it, it just says something to the effect of "Now starting..." and just hangs indefinitely (10+ minutes).
<Jack3> Agent_bob, okay, sec live cd is still startin
<Agent_bob> k
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: remember to install the nxclient first.
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis i'll know in less than a minute if it's as fast with bs=4096 or not
<viperserv2> ah how do i install it?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  Im seeing no rhyme or reason or logic to the differnt bs= options  on these guides.
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: do "sudo dpkg -i /path to nxclient.deb"
<Dr_willis> ive seen them from 1024x1 x2 x3 and even a few with bs=200m :)
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis i'm still thinking that the reason for the time differance is that dd tests it's write.
<gwen> Is FreeNX/NXClient even available on Hardy yet? I tried earlier today with the Gutsy packages (the latest available from NoMachine's site) and was getting dependency issues.
<Odd-rationale> gwen: really? I tried them them too and it worked...
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis it's only slightly longer with bs=   it's 32 seconds longer than cat
<Agent_bob> that for 22g write
<gwen> Odd-rationale: All three (client, node and server)?
<Odd-rationale> gwen: yes.
<Agent_bob> 31.44 seconds actually
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  from what i am gathering also.. any bs over 1mb can be slower then a smaller bs count
<gwen> Strange. -_~
<Odd-rationale> gwen: + the web plugin
<gwen> Hmm
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis 4k is optimum on hdd's
<Jurgentje> Hi... I've got a problem: I can't mount my EXT3-drives from the Kubuntu Live CD (my system hangs, would like to alter my grub.conf file)
<Agent_bob> most hdd's
<Jurgentje> I get this error: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<gwen> Odd-rationale: Thanks for the info. I'll have to give it another go, I guess.
<Agent_bob> you want to write a full sector at a time.
<gwen> ttread: Any ideas? :-)
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: got it? or still won't install?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  yep. also there is  mention of sync and async. issues. but thats from one hd to another from what i gather in the posts
<Jack3> http://pastebin.com/m18567a0b
<ttread> gwen: Not off the top of my head, I'm googling around
<Jack3> Agent_bob, thats for you haha
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis yes should not matter at all on char device to block device
<Agent_bob> jack3 looking
<Dr_willis> I wonder if 4k is optimal for reading from a cd/dvd - I imagine so...
<gwen> ttread: Same here. Thanks.
<Sir_Corgi> Hello, can someone please help me?  I recently re-installed Firefox 2.0.0.14 after unstalling the 3b5 that Hardy installed, and now my Java plug-ins won't work.  I've tried uninstalling and re-installing them, but they still don't work.
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis i think that at least cda is a funny size 1008 or some such
<Agent_bob> Jack3 did i miss the   fdisk -l  post ?
<Agent_bob> jack3 sorry if i over looked it some place   but i'd like to see it to
<Jack3> okay ill grab it
<Odd-rationale> viperserv2: hey, sorry. but I really got to go now. I'm sure others will be able to help you set it up. Good Luck!
<Jack3> Agent_bob, http://pastebin.com/m11f06116
<ttread> gwen: You could try changing the menu.lst so that the root (hd0,0) command in the windows section to rootnoverify (hd0,0) instead
<ttread> gwen: see http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_toc.html#TOC14
<Agent_bob> Jack3 in the terminal  do    sudo -i
<Jack3> okay
<Jack3> whats that do?
<Agent_bob> Jack3 now do   mount /dev/hde1 /mnt
<gwen> ttread: Cool, I'll give that a shot. Thanks a lot! :-)
<Jack3> k done
<Agent_bob> Jack3 grub-install --root-directory=/mnt
<Agent_bob> err sorry
<Agent_bob> Jack3 grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hde
<Jack3> just hde or hde1
<Agent_bob> hde
<Agent_bob> MBR of that disk.
<Agent_bob> it will probably report a warning,  warnings are ok  errors are not.
<viperserv2> freenx not working?
<viperserv2> well it don't work for ubunto?
<Jack3> Agent_bob, i messed with the device.map on that disk too,, i will  pastebin the original and the new one.
<Agent_bob> jack3 only the new one    will be fine
<Jack3> Agent_bob, http://pastebin.com/m57baca7
<Agent_bob> k
<gwen> ttread: No joy, thanks anyway though...
<Agent_bob> Jack3 if your bios boots hde first you need to put it like the old one
<Jack3> k will do
<Agent_bob> Jack3 lets see  /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst too
<Agent_bob> Jack3 /mnt/boot/grub/device.map  and  /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst     when you get done editing the device.map
<ttread> gwen, too bad
 * Agent_bob cautions Jack3 to not forget the /mnt/   we don't want to work on /boot/*   it's in ram
<Jack3> Agent_bob, i know that atleast ;) :D
<Agent_bob> wasn't trying to imply that you didn't,   jsut that anyone can overlook that.
<Agent_bob> many have  ;/    specally old linux hands.    habbits formed in the installation can make for mistakes in the liveCF
<Agent_bob> cd even
<Jack3> hehe :D
 * Agent_bob == typo king of channel
<Agent_bob> i stole that title from intelikey
<Sakui> argh
<Jack3> Agent_bob, http://pastebin.com/m3ee53ac3
<Agent_bob> looking
<Sakui> kde window manager is crashing when I edit something in kcontrol >:(
<Agent_bob> Jack3 ok change (hd2,0) (hd0,0)   in menu.lst
<Jack3> Agent_bob, all traces of hd2,0 change to hd0,0?
<viperserv2> how would i go about taking 2 drives out of marrior with ssh?
<Agent_bob> Jack3  yes,   and you have windows on hdf1 ?   and sdb1 ?    if so  you'll have to change the  listing for Microsoft Windows XP Professional shows to be on the same partition as your linux install  hde1
<Jack3> Agent_bob, non working windows partitions, i dont want them booting
<Agent_bob> it is really on (hd3,0)      and you can comment them out and leave them there if you want.
<Agent_bob> not (hd0,0)   ^  the XP line
<Jack3> how do i do the # sign in vi?
<Agent_bob> Jack3 [ins]  enters insert mode    i think
<Agent_bob> then it's normal type writer
<Agent_bob> [esc] brings you back to command mode    iirc
<viperserv2> i have 2 hds in raid1 there anyway to get them into raid0 or unraid them with ssh?
<Jack3> Agent_bob, when i press shift + 3 it screws up
<Agent_bob> Jack3 here's a thought for you from my own config http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1555fbb1  notice the last four enterys "bounce" to the next disks boatloader   that way if you install say windows on sdb you can let it install it's boot loader on the MBR of that disk and just switch the bios to boot from your linux disk once installed   then to boot windows you select the disk and let it's own boot loader take over
<Agent_bob> Jack3 use nano   /
<Agent_bob> like i said,  just a thought.
 * Agent_bob has three bootloaders on his box
<Agent_bob> all three of which can "bounce" to the other two, meaning i can bootload bootloaders all day if i want...
<Sir_Corgi> YES!!!! w00t!
<Jack3> Agent_bob, how do i save in nano?
<Sir_Corgi> I finally have Java on FF2!
<Agent_bob> [ctrl]+X
<Agent_bob> the menu is at the bottom of the screen
<Agent_bob> ^ == [ctrl] key
<jonee> which is better wpa2 enterprise or personal?
<Jack3> Agent_bob, after all that still error 17 :'(
<Agent_bob> Jack3 you do have bios set to boot hde first ?
<Agent_bob> not the sata but the ide disk
<Jack3> yes i do
<Agent_bob> ok boot the the menu and hit [esc]
<Jack3> im there
<Agent_bob> select the ubuntu
<Agent_bob> hit e
<Agent_bob> not enter.  the e key
<Agent_bob> you there ?
<Jack3> Agent_bob, wait boot what?
<Agent_bob> [esc]  (select ubuntu)  [e]  (select root) [e]   change  (hd0,0) to  (hd2,0)   [enter]  [b]
<Jack3> when booting the computer?
<Jack3> it just goes straight to error 17 ...
<Agent_bob> yes at grubs menu        that's the full instructions to test
<Agent_bob> oh..
<Agent_bob> ok  ummm we have to find a way to tell it where grub really is.
<Jack3> yeah esc doesnt do anything
<Agent_bob> Jack3    what is happening to you is this.   you boot the live CD and the bios is not the same as when you later try to boot the linux install.     i have fought with this before.    it's never fun tho.     not any chance you can disable the sata disks and install grub then reconnect them is there ?
<Jack3> Agent_bob, i dont ahve sata, its an pci IDE card
<Jack3> i can take that card out though...
<ek247> hello
<Agent_bob> all but the hde and hdf   ?
<ek247> I am new to the chat
<ek247> is everyone here use linux
<Jack3> Agent_bob, yeah io can
<ek247> hi rosco
<Agent_bob> jack that might be the easiest
<ek247> hi jack
<ek247> hi agent jack
<viperserv2> well it seems i can shutdown a array
<ek247> do you have private chat person 2 person
<ek247> hi dekans
<Agent_bob> steps are like this  1. disable the other disks   2. boot the live CD    3. mount the hde1 on /mnt    4. grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hde  "shouldn't need to change the config this time. but you might back it up."   5. power down reconnect the other disks   6. test   @ jack3
<Agent_bob> i need a marble to lay on the f key on this lappy so i don't have to press f ...
<Dekans> ek247: hello
<viperserv2> there anyway to disable raid in ssh?
<viperserv2> raid1=back :(
<viperserv2> bad
<ek247> hi dekans
<ek247> are you a regular here
<ek247> dekans
<ek247> iam trying to register so i can do a prvate one on one
<ek247> dekans
<ek247> this linux system is fairly new to me
<ek247> and i came here to seek some help/advice
<ek247> dekans
<Agent_bob> ek247 actually pm=private messaging   without being invited is kinda frowned upon.  if you just want to chat there are channels for that.   #kubuntu-offtopic is ont.
<Agent_bob> one
<Agent_bob> ek247 if you have help related questions feel free to ask.
<ek247> yes I read i need to register first
<Agent_bob> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Agent_bob> ek247 only to PM people.  and you probably don't need to do that yet.
<Agent_bob> but that's not my choice, it's yours.
<ek247> is this a help chat room
<Agent_bob> !register | ek247
<ubottu> ek247: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Agent_bob> yes it is ek247
<ek247> ok you all are administer
<ek247> i'll be back
<Agent_bob> ek247 oh.  and welcome to ubuntu.
<viperserv2> hmm i killed my raid
<viperserv2> how do u mount sata hds?
<ek247> is this for developers or individuals pls
<Agent_bob> viperserv2 sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt    where 'a' is the disk and 1 is the partition   fdisk -l  will list them for you
<ek247> ty bob
<Agent_bob> ek247 for both developers and normal user   to help each other with kubuntu issues.
<ek247> ok
<ek247> brb
<Agent_bob> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Jack3> Agent_bob, i am an idiot
<Jack3> the drive that i set to have the bios boot first, is SDA1 not HDE1
<Agent_bob> :)     sorry   :)
<Helios> Does anyone knows how can i install a virtual drive on my kubuntu so i can mount .iso or nrg images?
<Helios> Does anyone know how can i install a virtual drive on my kubuntu so i can mount .iso or .nrg images?
<Agent_bob> Jack3 not to rub salt in an open wound   but if you don't answer my questions correctly,  i can't help you  :)
<ek247> I am confused now cause i can't seem to find the registration
<Agent_bob> !register | ek247
<ubottu> ek247: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<dalgo> hello all linux users :)
<ek247> i am not a group or oganization
<Lynoure> Helios: mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/yourmountpoint
<emonkey> Helios, with kiso you can mount an iso
<Agent_bob> ek247   /msg nickserv help register
<Agent_bob> /msg nickserv help register
<Lynoure> but gone now
<Agent_bob> ek247 ^ that will help you.
<Helios> thanks
<viperserv2> hmm i unmounted md2
<GothicD3vil> hi
<dalgo> is in latest Kubuntu dvd includes Emerald Theme manager and is it work on kubuntu?
<GothicD3vil> how can i install a .deb file like limewire?
<ek247> ok ill try
<Agent_bob> Lynoure i don't know if you caught my binary exit message    glad to hear that you got it streight with so simple of a command,   i did make a note  xrandr --auto
<naut> Best tv client software?
<llutz> !best | naut
<ubottu> naut: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to run a scandisk/filesystem check on an external usb hd?
<xt828> i don't suppose it's possible to upgrade from an x86 to x86_64 install?
<GothicD3vil> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<kristian__> hi
<Boyke_buntu> please anyone help me
<Boyke_buntu> i cannot startx with my account
<Boyke_buntu> it says cannot write to /temp
<Agent_bob> shaffy fdisk -l  to list the fs addressing   and    fsck /dev/<that address>
<Boyke_buntu> what should i do?
<shaffy> Agent_bob: thanks you :)
<Agent_bob> shaffy example might look like:    sudo fsck /dev/sdb2
<Boyke_buntu> what should i do?
<llutz> shaffy: make sure the drive isn't mountet
<Agent_bob> or  sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1   or something.
<llutz> d
<cahuez> boyke, are you in console mode..?
<Boyke_buntu> howbout me?
<Boyke_buntu> ya
<Boyke_buntu> no
<Boyke_buntu> im using root
<Boyke_buntu> and it start the x
<viperserv2> anyone good with raid here?
<cahuez> ok..
<cahuez> but you started well a kde session right..?
<Boyke_buntu> ya
<Agent_bob> Boyke_buntu    ls -l /tmp
<Helios> hey i upgraded from kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 KDE4 Remix...
<Boyke_buntu> yes
<Boyke_buntu> and
<Agent_bob> Boyke_buntu sorry   ls -ld /tmp   and show me.
<Boyke_buntu> how to show u?
<Helios> the problem is that after i installed it... when i installed an application which requires the cd... it did not recognise my cd...
<Boyke_buntu> just copy and paste?
<Helios> can anyone help me please?
<sirmike1970md> can someone help  i stopped something in k and i cant get a internet connection
<Agent_bob> it will only be one line
<Boyke_buntu> alot
<Agent_bob> not form    ls -ld /tmp
<Boyke_buntu> drwx------ 3 root root 4096 2008-05-04 14:17 1392550851
<Boyke_buntu> total 24
<cahuez> boyke, test it ls -ls /tmp in console ..
<Helios> i had to disable the cd rom repository to be able to install the packages...
<Agent_bob> Boyke_buntu no. cahuez -ls ?   no    -ld
<Agent_bob>   ls  -ld   /tmp
<cahuez> yeap..
<Agent_bob> one line of output form that  ^   i want to see it.
<cahuez> mine> drwxrwxrwt 10 root root 4096 2008-05-04 01:37 /tmp ..
<Agent_bob> cahuez that's correct.
<shaffy> Agent_bob: fdisk -l doesn't give me anything
<Agent_bob> i'm thinking his is not.
<Boyke_buntu> drwx------ 3 root root 4096 2008-05-04 14:17 1392550851
<Boyke_buntu> bash: drwx------: command not found
<cahuez> humm..!
<Agent_bob> Boyke_buntu ok    sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Agent_bob> that should fix you
<Agent_bob> shaffy   fdisk -l /dev/sd*
<dalgo> <dalgo>	is in latest Kubuntu dvd includes Emerald Theme manager and is it work on kubuntu?
<xt828> is it possible to upgrade from an x86 to an AMD64 install?
<Agent_bob> shaffy and it may spit out errors
<Boyke_buntu> done
<Agent_bob> xt828 upgrade  no.   reload yes
<cahuez> xt828, you need a amd_64 distro as well..
<Boyke_buntu> can i re login with my account?
<Agent_bob> Boyke_buntu  just type   startx  to test it.
<Boyke_buntu> ok
<Boyke_buntu> thanks
<shaffy> Agent_bob: i used to use a command "blkid" and it use to spit out all the partitions and drives.  but it doesn't seem to work in 8.04?
<cahuez> aroaroux..!
<Agent_bob> or are you in X now ?
<xt828> how do you mean 'reload'?  is there a walkthrough or something?
<Gokee2> Why is xdmx here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+package/xdmx with packages but not in the repository?
<Agent_bob> shaffy yes but i think you'll have to supply a switch to "reread" the disks with blkid      ?
<emonkey> I've got a problem, my knetmanager isn't anymore in the control list since the update to hardy, I see the pricess with ps -A|grep knet and it do not help if I kill it and start a new one. any suggestions?
<emonkey> s/pricess/process/
<Agent_bob> xt828 i mean reinstall.   there's not a supported way to upgrade from one architecture to another
<Choreboy> can someone answer something for me... I want to install Kubuntu 8.04, is there a way to get i686 instead of i386?
<xt828> Agent_bob: righto, so how could I do that while keeping my settings and suchlike?
<ccc4> odd help plz
<Agent_bob> Choreboy there's no i686 optimization  no.  it's generic i386 for all x86 versions
<ccc4> how do i find ma usb in kubunto
<Choreboy> I could swear I read somewhere that there was... oh well.
<ccc4> im a newbiee
<shaffy> Agent_bob: after fdisk -l /dev/sd*, how do i know which is the one i want to fsck?  they are ambiguous.
<Agent_bob> xt828 $HOME will not be affected if it's on a seperate partition
<xt828> Agnet_bob: time to find out how to migrate /home to a seperate partition then
<Agent_bob> shaffy umm size ?    partition type ?     use the command    mount  to see what's mounted where.
<xt828> cheers
<boyke_buntu> im back
<boyke_buntu> im still cannot login with my accounts
<boyke_buntu> now im using root
<sirmike1970md> i'm stuck by accident i closed something in my tray and now i cant connect to the net
<boyke_buntu> still the same problem
<xt828> sirmike1970md: i'm pretty sure you're connected to the net right now
<boyke_buntu> cannot write to /tmp
<Agent_bob> xt828 cd / ; sudo tar -czvf my_home.tgz  /home    then store /my_home.tgz file anywhere
<Choreboy> Is there any reason I can't install Kubuntu on a XFS file system?
<sirmike1970md> sorry from my other comp
<Agent_bob> xt828 but it may be big.
<Agent_bob> Choreboy no.
<Choreboy> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu ok   lets see what you have mounted there.   mount | grep tmp
<boyke_buntu> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<boyke_buntu> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<boyke_buntu> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<boyke_buntu> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<boyke_buntu> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Agent_bob> ok.   i guess i should have used a /
<cahuez> boyke, do a > whoami ..
<xt828> Agent_bob: is there any reason that I can't just copy-paste everything from within Konquerer - I have showing hidden files and folders enabled
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu or     sudo echo boo
<boyke_buntu> boo
<Agent_bob> xt828 umm to where ?
<xt828> to a ready partition
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu ok  and you did     sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> xt828 what fs ?
<xt828> ext3
<Agent_bob> xt828 k   that's fine.
<Agent_bob> xt828 you do know that /home != $HOME  /
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> i.e.  $HOME = ~ = /home/$USER   by default anyway
<Adapter48> !seen catweazle
<ek247> i keep get refefered back to group registration, i'm an idividual trying to get some help with my ubuntu
<viperserv2> anyone here use mdamd?
<Agent_bob> ek247 so why register then ?   just suscently desctibe the issue you are having in here,  if anyone knows the information you need they will answer you.
<Agent_bob> mdadm ?
<ek247> do I have to use ok
<boyke_buntu> sorry
<viperserv2> for raiding drives
<boyke_buntu> agent bob i did sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu ok  lets see the results one more time of     ls -ld /tmp
<ek247> well my ubuntu froze up when I installed a linux version of explorer
<boyke_buntu> drwxrwxrwt 10 root root 4096 2008-05-04 14:42 /tmp
<xt828> Agnet_bob so if i set the home partition to be what i currently have mounted as /media/sda3 then my home path would be in /media/sda3/xt828 or /media/sda3/home/xt828 ?
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu ok that's correct now.   and   startx    still doesn't work for you?
<boyke_buntu> no if im using ordinary accounts not my root
<Agent_bob> the former xt828
<Agent_bob> the current /media/sda3 will be mounted on /home so that anything in /media/sda3/  will then appear in /home/
<xt828> Agent_bob, cheers, that's what i thought
<boyke_buntu> it said must be check
<cstorstenson> I hope this isn't rude, I'm kinda a n00b, but I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand getting screenlet manager to run in kubuntu 8.06
<boyke_buntu> 2 files
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu wait?    you can or can not login as normal user ?
<boyke_buntu> yes
<Agent_bob> yes can ?
<boyke_buntu> i can login
<boyke_buntu> but i cannot start x\
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu but you can not as root ?
<boyke_buntu> but i cannot start x
<ek247> mil are you avail
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu is x already running ?
<boyke_buntu> if im using root i can start x
<boyke_buntu> but if im login as a normal user it said cannot write to /tmp
<ek247> melkart r u avail.
<boyke_buntu> and cannot start the x
<cstorstenson> I mean 8.04
<ek247> I AM SO LOST HERE???
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu ok.  try this.    sudo killall -9 X ;sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop ;sudo rm /tmp/* -r
<ek247> CAN'T TELL WHO IS STAFF OR WHO IS PLAIN USER
<Agent_bob> boyke_buntu then try   startx
<boyke_buntu> ok
<SSJ_GZ> ek247: What's the problem?
<Agent_bob> ek247 most are user.
<boyke_buntu> how to change user?
<SSJ_GZ> ek247: What does it matter who is staff and who are users?
<ek247> your kiddingme!
<ek247> bob
<Agent_bob> ek247 no he's not.
<cstorstenson> not trying to flood, but I could use some help getting screenlets manager working if anyone has experience.
<Agent_bob> ek247 you are new to opensource ?
<chisiyuan>  i need a lightweigh music player either of GUI or in command line. Anyone has an idea?
<ek247> i gues i need 2 b programmer to b here
<SSJ_GZ> ek247: Again, most people here are users.
<ek247> yes 4 months new
<SSJ_GZ> ek247: What problem are you having exactly?
<ek247> well my other computer with ubuntu froze
<Agent_bob> ek247 my first question would be this.   did you get the system "unhung"  and my second question would be "why on earth are you trying to install 'explorer' in linux"    and my third question would be do you know anything about debian packages yet ?
<Agent_bob> !apt | ek247 please read this
<ubottu> ek247 please read this: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Agent_bob> !Adept | ek247 following that.
<ubottu> ek247 following that.: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ek247> don't know what un hung means
<Agent_bob> no longer "froze" as you put it.
<ek247> know this is really my system and my friends system froze
<ek247> she wanted to put IEon not me
<ek247> I know linux and microsft don't get along
<xt828> there's a linux version of IE?
<Agent_bob> ek247 there is also the possability that english may not be your first language,  if so you can check for a kubuntu help channel of your language with  !??  where ?? is the two letter country code   like this
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ek247> I know about the adept manager
<ek247> it's the techno terms that lose me that is all
<Jack3> Agent_bob, i fixed it,. i am a huge idiot
<Agent_bob> ok.  just trying to help all i can.
<Jack3> i had confused which physical drive i actually installed linux on lol
<Jack3> i found out it was the maxtor 120gb
<Agent_bob> Jack3 welcome to the club.  but get in line, :)))
<Jack3> so i made that master and everything and it works fine now
<ek247> I appreciate all u helping
<Jack3> thanks a lot for the help Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> welcome
<ek247> just frustrated a little
<prince_jammys> ek247: describe in detail what you did, and what happened
<Agent_bob> ek247 understandable.   at least we don't make you talk to a recording to calm you down like some companies/orgenizations...
<ek247> we have intall ubuntu 3 times
<prince_jammys> ek247: you installed something called IEs4Linux ?
<ek247> I like ubuntu I do but my roomate doesn't
<ek247> they won't spend the money for the windows
<Agent_bob>     side note.  nothing i know of ticks me off more than an automated system calling my house late at night ...   "is this so and so <pause> i'm sorry i didn't understand you, is this so and so <pause> ok would you ask so and so to come to the phone <pause> "  and i haven't said even hello yet....     really ticks me off.    i refuse to talk to any machine.
<ek247> I hate vista and anything microsoft related personally
 * Agent_bob likes ek247 already  :)
<ek247> feelings mutual
<ek247> I really not techy but want to be
<ek247> I wish linux had a school
<Agent_bob> prince_jammys you here for a while ?   i have things i need to do.
<prince_jammys> i'm off pretty soon
<Agent_bob> ;/
<prince_jammys> it's late
<Agent_bob> heh it's early
<ek247> I would go so I could teach linux at regular school about linux
<prince_jammys> it's getting so late over here, it's about to be early
<Agent_bob> tz matters i guess.
<Agent_bob> prince_jammys well maybe someone can fill in for us.  i'm out.
<Agent_bob> shalom !
<prince_jammys> bye
<ek247> bob
<ek247> jak
<ek247> anybody
<ek247> are we closing the channel
<xt828> i'm not real skilled, but i might be able to help
<xt828> what exactly is the problem?
<ek247> well i told bob that I was tryin to get some help with seeing some images and hearing sound on the web page
<ek247> it is not showingup
<ek247> hi synergy
<ek247> the flas won't install right
<Jack3> does kubuntu come with compiz?
<ek247> sure!!
<ek247> I haven't installed it yet
<Jack3> ! compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack3> lol
<Jack3> guess not
<ek247> yes compis
<morphius_> I am getting the following error: "trying to create local folder //.kde/share: Permission denied"
<xt828> ek247: so did you install the Kubuntu restricted extras and Macromedia Flash packages from within Add/Remove Programs?
<morphius_> any idea how to resolve?
<ek247> not the restricted no
<ek247> first off I have ubuntu 8.04
<xt828> the restricted extras includes the plugins for stuff like mp3 playback and flash
<xt828> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ek247> ubuntu
<ek247> its the new version
<xt828> you know that this is the kubutnu channel, right?  #ubuntu deals more with ubuntu-specific stuff
<viperserv2> how do u unraid?
<ek247> oh, i feel stupid
<ek247> sorry?
<viperserv2> well your not the only linux n00b here hehe
<xt828> what do you mean, unraid?
<Jack3> are there any repositories for hardy?
<ek247> so is this irc for regular people or developers
<ek247> sure
<ek247> there are?
<xt828> this is the IRC for users of Kubuntu
<viperserv2> both
<ek247> I wish they gave you a list tof recomended software you need
<viperserv2> if there was only dev in here without ops we would be helped by now hehe
<ek247> my friend and I will probably reinstall
<xt828> i don't know about ubuntu, but kubuntu comes with everything that you need that is under a free license
<ek247> is kbuntu like kde desktop
<xt828> it's essentially ubuntu with kde instead of gnome, iirc
<ek247> what do you know about fedor8
<xt828> very little
<xt828> in a practical sense
<ek247> fedora 8
<ek247> oh?
<ek247> we tryed it
<holyguyver_> If you are asking about fadora8 I would say you are in the wrong irc channel :p
<holyguyver_> !off-toppic
<ubottu> Factoid off-toppic not found
<ek247> was to where are the other channels
<holyguyver_> try #fadora
<ek247> the channel directory
<xt828> the fedora website would probably have some information on an irc channel you could use for help
<ek247> thaks every one I am swichin to another channel to help with specific problem
<holyguyver_> anyway my sound works fine, but my micraphone doesn't work, & I have tried to different working mics so it is obviously not the mics, so is there anything I can do since it must be on the chips side of things?
<holyguyver_> Also what is the terminal cammand to show me what all of my hardware is?
<ere4si> lshw
<holyguyver_> So here is my hardware http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940/ anything to help me be able to record things with my mic?
<holyguyver_> Also is my amount of ram good?
<wayneandleanne> anybody got any ideas on enabling the second audio output on a asrock k7vt4a+ motherboard
<holyguyver_> similar problem to me, but I need to figure out how to get mic input to work :p
<wayneandleanne> whats the board
<holyguyver_> I gerentie it is different from yours since I am on a 1998 gateway
<holyguyver_> Here is my hardware http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940/
<wayneandleanne> holyguyver: check in kmix, when i installed kubuntu the mic ws muted and switched off in switches
<holyguyver_> I already checked that & unmuted the mic a few days ago, & still nothing
<wayneandleanne> mic boost?
<wayneandleanne> stupid question time, does the mic work?
<holyguyver_> Yes, I even bought a brand new second mic & I tried them both in windows & they work
<holyguyver_> As for mic boost, what is that?
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know how to change the font size in the terminal (what you see when you type ctrl+alt+F1)?
<wayneandleanne> re: mic boost, it boost's your voice by 20 Db
<holyguyver_> As I said how do I activate it?
<wayneandleanne> does the mic work in windows?
<wayneandleanne> sorry two secs
<holyguyver_> I jyst said they both work in windows
<wayneandleanne> sorry multiple chats going on, geting confused
<holyguyver_> I said "I tried them both in windows & they work"
<foormea> hi
<holyguyver_> O Okay :p
<carl> helo does anybody know how to set a static ip in kubuntu gutsy without network manager messing up
<carl> for wireless
<carl> it works with dchp
<holyguyver_> Yes I forgot to mention that I am on Gutsy as well.
<wayneandleanne> right click on kmix and select show mixer windows, kmix will appear, select switches mic boost will be there
<holyguyver_> just to let you know I am on xubuntu :p
<foormea> my kde system is in english. i need keyboard support for french and chinese. i don't know how i managed to get that but now i can switch english/french with ctrl-alt-K. problem is, french accents only work properly in a few programs... any idea how to fix that?    other problem: chinese: in some programs, such as xchat, i cannot switch to chinese input... any idea?!    (these keyboard layouts work fine under gnome)
<wayneandleanne> hmmmm xubuntu, gimme two secs
<holyguyver_> I found it :)
<Jucato> holyguyver_: no help in #xubuntu ? :)
<holyguyver_> same process with switches :p
<holyguyver_> No help in xubuntu, but don't worry it worked the same :p
<holyguyver_> I clicked on show switches & it was there :p
<holyguyver_> Alright let me give it a try now :p
<wayneandleanne> ok, let me know either way,
<holyguyver_> Nothing, just made the static louder :p
<holyguyver_> I also tried both mic 1 & 2 switch & mix & mic switch in the switches
<wayneandleanne> hmm humor me, are the speakers and mic plugged in correctly??
<holyguyver_> Yes silly :p
<holyguyver_> I was actually listening to music right before testing this :p
<wayneandleanne> ok, just to rule that out
<holyguyver_> Also my original question said "my speakers work fine, but I can't get my mics to work"
<wayneandleanne> true
<wayneandleanne> what sound system are you running?
<wayneandleanne> oss, alsa ?
<holyguyver_> What are you asking for? would you like me to give you my hardware again?
<holyguyver_> Alsa
<wayneandleanne> no this is a software thing, what were you playing music in?
<holyguyver_> totem
<holyguyver_> as said I am using alsa
<wayneandleanne> check if you can confgure alsa in totem
<wayneandleanne> are we talking about 3.5 milli jack plug mic's?
<shaffy> does anyone know how to get the audio to work in 3gp video files?  (using any player)
<holyguyver_> we are talking about ones that their blugs are like those of walkman headphones
<wayneandleanne> ye 3.5 mm,
<wayneandleanne> so that rules out usb-audio, is the xubuntu a live cd?
<holyguyver_> Anyway I am trying to record in Audicity, shouldn't I try & see about configuring it in that?
<malik__> i installed new kde4 kubuntu but i cant access my ntfs partitions .........can any1 help?
<holyguyver_> No this is a full install
<TeslaTony> shaffy: Have you installed any of the medibuntu packages?
<droetker> @shaffy:   i got it work with mplayer.
<droetker> but i think not the ubuntu one, but the one from their homepage.
<holyguyver_> I would hate to have been using a live CD for the past 2 weeks :p
<wayneandleanne> try and grab a live cd, (bandwidth allowing) to test if something went wrong during install
<wayneandleanne> no not are you running a live cd, did you install using a live cd
<holyguyver_> Yes, I did install using a live CD
<casper__> hey....is there a way of getting my gnome to look more like kde....withought actually installing kubuntu?
<cahuez> casper, switch between kde/gnome but, I like more kde stuff..
<hellhound> i have just upgraded to kubuntu hardy heron and noticed that on secondary windows (windows that open within an application such as setting preferences) that I get black on black so that I cannot see the text.  I know this is part of my theme, but I want to know how to change this while keeping my theme.  The text color are correct in all other places
<wayneandleanne> try booting the live cd, to rule out a install problem
<holyguyver_> I already did, & no, it doesn't work in the live CD either tragicly
<casper__> i like it 2, but very use to my gnome, so want to give kde a try..what is the best approach?
<shaffy> TeslaTony: i've installed only the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<shaffy> droetker: do you know the steps you took to get it to work?
<holyguyver_> Anyway I have tried using OSS too
<TeslaTony> shaffy: OK. Are you using 7.10 or 8.04?
<cahuez> casper, using right now kde..?
<wayneandleanne> this has got me stumped, have you got a spare soundcard?
<shaffy> TeslaTony: 8.04
<holyguyver_> Well I showed you my hardware http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940/
<cahuez> casper, did you come from gnome world..?
<casper__> still in gnome world...just formatted into ubuntu heron
<TeslaTony> shaffy: Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<wayneandleanne> ye,  ive just re read your specs, can you beg / steal another soundcard  just to rule out that your Ensoniq card doesnt work underl linux
<cahuez> cool casper, then..
<holyguyver_> But if it didn't work under linux then wouldn't I not get sound either?
<cahuez> when you start ubuntu, is there at login screen some options just to select another desktop environment..?
<cahuez> you know, i do kubuntu as well..!
<holyguyver_> Also as stated all of my hardwhere (except my DVD drive) is from 1998.
<TeslaTony> shaffy: Once you've enabled the repositories, there's a package or two to install, which I'm trying to find
<holyguyver_> Also I do not know anything about soddering on microchips so I wouldn't know how to change soundcards anyway
<casper__> yes there is....i have tried the sudo apt instal kubuntu method, then choose kde as my defualt session, but there were soo many program, i got scared, tried unistall kde, but it left all the programs, so formatted, but i want to try it again
<wayneandleanne> if your Ensoniq sound card is built into your motherboard if you were to insert a pci sound card your pc's bios would diasable the bult in
<casper__> am i the only one scared of kde ?
<wayneandleanne> do you have anyother pc's in the house?
<holyguyver_> I don't know the first thing about PCI, but as I said if my sound works doesn't that mean that my 10 year old sound card works?
<cahuez> let me check casper...
<cahuez> your distro is kde enclosed, is kubuntu..?
<holyguyver_> Yes I do have other PC's but all of their soundcards are built in to their motherbords too as it is a 1995 (one before this one)
<wayneandleanne> maybe, maybe not. some hardware is known to be stubon, can you beg / borrow a sound card from a mate?
<Choreboy> Can you install Kubuntu 8.04 with LILO from the liveCD?
<Choreboy> I want to use XFS instead of EXT3 and it recommends LILO instead of GRUB
<holyguyver_> Sure, here I go, mayeandleanne , do you have a soundcard, a pci one that I can barrow? also can you come to Arizona & install it for me?
<wayneandleanne> instaling it is the easy bit, i will find a document that you can print to walk you through installing the soundcard if you can get one?
<holyguyver_> well can you give me yours?
<holyguyver_> Honostly I have no friends
<holyguyver_> plus as said my sound card works
<Choreboy> anyone? Lilo? yes?
<holyguyver_> choreboy I have never gotten lilo to work
<Choreboy> ugh bogus.
<Choreboy> Well can I still use GRUB then? It says GRUB hangs when you install on XFS
<wayneandleanne> not a chance!!, are you anywere near arizona state university?
<Choreboy> moi?
<MrBogus> hello
<Choreboy> if by Arizona State University you mean Tampa, FL then yes.
<MrBogus> i installed ubuntu but i only got in console mode
<MrBogus> any help? thanks
<wayneandleanne> holyguyver_: are you anywere near arizona state universitity?
<holyguyver_> No, I am in Northern Arizona in the town of Chino Valley near the town of Prescott
<holyguyver_> & I have no friends
<holyguyver_> As said this computer is 10 years old though & if the sound out works then surely there must be some way to get the sound in to work too
<wayneandleanne> google to see if any linux user groups are near you, see if you can take the pc to them to see if they can help ( i cant dig around in your configuration from the uk!
<holyguyver_> understandable :p
<holyguyver_> But what if I want to yahoo the query insted though?
<holyguyver_> or how about if I want to do a web search engine search for it?
<wayneandleanne> unless you want a large bill from ups !!!, sure use yahoo if you want
<pascalFR> ping
<wayneandleanne> it's your choice
<holyguyver_> Anyway thanks :)
<wayneandleanne> sorry i couldnet help resolve this one
<wayneandleanne> type
<holyguyver_> Hey we can't fix all of the worlds problems, & this is such a miner one :p
<holyguyver_> Plus if I really want to record badly I can just restart my computer & boot into windows since I am dual-booting :p
<wayneandleanne> true, but bloody anoying
<holyguyver_> Yes I agree
<holyguyver_> But my scanners, I own 3 of them & none of them suply linux drivers & the linux scanner driver project has been unable to crack them either, so when I need to scan something I need to boot into windows anyway :p
<wayneandleanne> trust me i know how anoying it is having no mic, ever try'd having a voice chat in secondlife without a working mic !!!!!!!
<holyguyver_> no, because I don't play video games :p
<holyguyver_> I don't even play card games :p
<holyguyver_> The closest thing I have to a game is GIMP :p
<wayneandleanne> think about it!, no mic in a voice chat
<holyguyver_> Yes I know
<khajx> Hi..
<wayneandleanne> so what do you do on your pc all day long then?
<khajx> can anyone help with finding a good dock for kubuntu?
<holyguyver_> I use OO.o write, & OO.o draw, & GIMP, & listen to music, & chat on message forums & Bulliton Boards & partisipate in a fe newsgroups & mailing lists.
<ere4si> holyguyver_: have you tried typing alsamixer in a konsole and using the right arrrow to see all options?
<holyguyver_> nope, trying that now
<wayneandleanne> ere4si: never thought of that, durgh
<holyguyver_> I already had all of those options in the xubuntu sound gui
<cahuez> hello to all.."
<cahuez> humm, i need some help just to install> http://sheltermanager.sourceforge.net/linux_deb.php ..!
<cahuez> just give it a check, please..
<ere4si> holyguyver_: I have a mic boost option in mine - your card might not support it tho
<holyguyver_> As you can see wayneandleanne my computer use is like office use :p even though it is a home computer. I have just never been one for games.
<holyguyver_> As I said I also have a mic boost option in mine & I tried it & it only made the static louder
<wayneandleanne> hmmm, still thinking#
<cahuez> apt-getting sinaptic...
<shanky> good morning
<shanky> I have just installed kubuntu-hardy-kde4
<shanky> during installation or livecd, x works great
<wayneandleanne> nope sorry i'm stumped
<shanky> but after installation at hte first boot I can't start x
<shanky> I get a "No screens found" error messages
<shanky> is there any command line x setup tool?
<ere4si> shanky: do you get a login?
<ere4si> shanky: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holyguyver_> As said Wayne you really don't need to worry about it, I will just boot into winXP
<wayneandleanne> ok
<holyguyver_> I will however do a web search (I prefer yahoo) for getting my soundcards mic input to work ;)
<wayneandleanne> kk
<shanky> ere4si: I get the same error after dpkg-reconfigure
<wayneandleanne> may  i sugest google.com/linux
<holyguyver_> Sure :p
<holyguyver_> I will try that :p
<hluo> who
<ere4si> shanky: can you do  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and paste what is in the screen section?
<the-erm> Anyone in here run php in cli on this channel?
<the-erm> script.php& isn't working any more, and I'm wondering what changed.
<the-erm> It basically just exits.
<khajx> can anyone help with finding a good dock for kubuntu? and how to add shortcuts to the desktop (hh8.04+kde4)
<ere4si> !dock
<ubottu> Factoid dock not found
<ere4si> !kiba-dock
<ubottu> Factoid kiba-dock not found
<malik_> how do i make kubuntu show my ntfs partitions coz i cant see em its giving errors when i try to click on it n also they are absent in /etc/fstab
<ere4si> khajx: try kiba dock and right click the desktop to add shortcuts
<holyguyver_> !unotu
<ubottu> Factoid unotu not found
<holyguyver_> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ere4si> shanky: when you did the dpkg xserver what did you select for the vid card driver?
<khajx> ere4si: is kiba dock stable on kubuntu? and do i need something else to use it? its a fresh installed copy.. one more thing, i got add widgets when i right click the desktop, and i tried to add icons but i cant make it a shortcut...
<malik_> !ntfs partitions
<ubottu> Factoid ntfs partitions not found
<shanky> ere4si: nop
<shanky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9944/
<ere4si> shanky: do the dpkg again and select  vesa  for the vid card driver
<shanky> ere4si: but, it did not aske me the driver
<shanky> it just asked me to use framebuffer or not, and keyboard settings
<ere4si> shanky: forgot that hardy was a barstard like that - don't know how to get around that yet - sorry
<faisal> hi all, i just installed kubuntu, i hvae downloaded some packages from cnr.com. Plese let me know how to install them?
<shanky> what I can't understand it is why during installation, or using live-cd works fine
<shanky> ere4si: using xorg.failsafe it looks to work
<ere4si> khajx: shanky great
<ere4si> khajx: nothing about a shortcut when you right click the desktop?
<ere4si> oops
<khajx> ere4si: lol, no
<khajx> so less user-friendly then ubuntu..
<ere4si> khajx: is it kde3 kubuntu or kde4?
<khajx> kde4
<ere4si> khajx: try in #kubuntu-kde4 - I don't use it
<khajx> i downloaded the latest kde4 remix release..
<khajx> ok
<khajx> Thanks
<khajx> ere4si ^
<ere4si> np
<khartahk> hi there
<khartahk> can anyone here help me to change mime type icons in kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remix version
<ccoffey> Hi all.
<khartahk> hi
<ccoffey> I'm having an issue upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04. The kernel doesn;t want to install. here's the pastbin: http://pastebin.com/m1603ad65
<ccoffey> just wondering if it's a common error
<khartahk> sorry, I don't know
<ccoffey> ok, no problem. thanks for looking
<Pennycook> ccoffey: Have you tried following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<xt828> what's the command to force the package system to recheck itself again?
<jim> Hey what program do i use to open .bin files ?
<jim> i am trying to install realplayer for linux ! i have downloaded it from the site but i cant open it for some reason
<ccoffey> jim: vlc should play them
<jim> what a vlc >
<jim> ?
<ccoffey> Pennycook: Yup. but  i did a google now and found a thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671796 , hopefully some luck there
<ccoffey> jim: or mplayer. vlc is videolan.org, a fairly fantastic media player
<jim> ah ok
<ccoffey> jim: should be able to just sudo aptitude install vlc, if not let me know
<jim> reason why i am chosing realplayer is becuase i am trying to listen to HHUK  Rave music from the website but it only wants windows media or realplayer ! that why
<Dr_willis> I thought gmplayer, or vlc with the right plugins/browserplugins could play realplayer
<Dr_willis> last i heard the official 'realplayer' linux binaries - where total.. well... doo doo. :)
<ccoffey> Dr_willis: afiak not all the realaudio stuff but i could be wrong
<Dr_willis> Your Mileage may vary. :)
<jim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9950/
<viperserv2> anyway u can un raid raid1?
<Dr_willis> Realplayer REALLY dropped the ball.. they were the BIG name.. and now look at them. :)
<ccoffey> Dr_willis: actually thinking a bit hardeer now i think i am wrong, remember having a lot of success with kaffeine a few months back
<ccoffey> viperserv2: without data loss?
<viperserv2> well aslong as the os is ok
<ccoffey> viperserv2: is it linux software raid?
<viperserv2> /dev/sdb1 * 1 392 3148708+ fd Linux raid autodetect
<viperserv2> /dev/sdb2 393 91136 728901180 fd Linux raid autodetect
<viperserv2> /dev/sda1 * 1 392 3148708+ fd Linux raid autodetect
<viperserv2> /dev/sda2 393 91136 728901180 fd Linux raid autodetect
<viperserv2> it might be hardware
<ccoffey> viperserv2: I's day you possibly could. I've done it under solaris software raid, but that's no comparisson really. Is there much on google? I's day someone has tried. Can you expieriment?
<viperserv2> well google teaches how to raid
<ccoffey> ls -l /dev/mapper. anything in there?
<viperserv2> total 0
<viperserv2> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 63 2008-05-04 05:09 control
<ccoffey> hmmm, do a lspci and see if there is any raid sounding devices there
<ccoffey> jim: something else is using apt. is there any packmanagers open?
<viperserv2> v 01)
<viperserv2> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Co
<viperserv2> i goes it's either bios or software
<ccoffey> viperserv2: i think that's just a standard sata chipset. i could be wrong.
<ccoffey> what's is / mounted from?
<viperserv2> root
<viperserv2> /dev/md1 3.0G 573M 2.3G 20% /
<blekos> hello could u tell me the command to check if my nvidia is enabled?
<ccoffey> blekos: as in the gpu?
<malik_> what should i put in my fastab file so that i can access my ntfs partitions in kubuntu 8.04 kde4 so that i can acess em?
<viperserv2> there a md2 that i unmounted
<ccoffey> viperserv2: I think that is software raid. do a lsmod | grep -i mdadm
<blekos> yes
<mefisto__> can I mount a hard disk formatted in TinyUDF (from a digital TV recorder) with kubuntu? Has anyone here tried?
<Dr_willis> I always remove the 'nologo' option that Ubuntu for some odd reason loves to put in the xorg.conf file. That way when i start X - i See the nice nvidia logo and Know the driver is working. :)
<viperserv2> root@ns356979:/# lsmod | grep -i mdadm
<viperserv2> Opening /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<ccoffey> blekos: loomk at your .etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what driver it is using, it';; be nv or nvidia. the latter is the non free driver blob
<viperserv2> hmm says that dir isn't there
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  totally depends on what file system it is.. Ive never heard of TinyUDF. - I thought UDF was a dvd rom filesystem - you could always try mounting it manually with the udf filesystem
<malik_> Jucato: u there mate?
<tomekg> hi all I have a problem with compiz fusion in Kubuntu 8.04
<ccoffey> viperserv2: -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-05-04 11:54 /proc/modules
<tomekg> anobydy wishes to help me?
<Dr_willis> state the exact problem and lets see
<tomekg> ok
<xt828> i need to reconfigure my apt or dpkg
<malik_> what should i put in my fastab file so that i can access my ntfs partitions in kubuntu 8.04 kde4 so that i can acess em? can any help me there?
<ccoffey> malik_: do you want read write supprt?
<Dr_willis>  /dev/hda5 /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis>             <------------- example entry from my servers fstab
<viperserv2> now it's saying command not found
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: tinyUDF is, as far as I can tell, based on UDF. < http://www.storagelabs.com/products/tinyudf/ > I don't have the disk yet, considering buying a DVR that uses this filesystem, hoping I can get to the files with kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Or you can use the uuid or label.              LABEL="XPBoot" /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<viperserv2> command-not-found: error: no such option: --r--r--r--
<viperserv2> -bash: --r--r--r--: command not found
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  i would do some researching befor spending too much ##
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  that was not a command to run.
<Dr_willis> it was the output from the ls command. :)
<ccoffey> viperserv2: that's was just the ls -l of my /proc modules, not a command. i was getting worried for you there. do you have the file /proc/modules?
<tomekg> I read many faqs and tutorials about compiz, and they didnt work until last - uninstalling all compiz and isntalling new one. Some effects works fine (i.e. windows animation) but Desktop Cube and many other doesn't work. Besides the ccsm doesn't show any picture off plugins... (nude ccsm).
<viperserv2> theres no module dir there
<ccoffey> viperserv2: it's a file in /proc, not a dir. you should be able to cat it
<malik_> ccoffey: yes i have that installed or atleast it is showing me in adept that i have its just that fstab is missing all my ntfs partitions
<Dr_willis> tomekg,  compiz and ccsm can be buggy. Its working very well under Feisty here.
<malik_> ccoffey: i guess thats what happens when u install bleeding edge distro
<viperserv2> nothing
<viperserv2> there is a mdstat tho
<ccoffey> malik_: you'll have to construct it by hand. it's not too hard.
<ccoffey> malik_: use file -s on your /dev/sd?? to find the ntfs partitions, and then add them  to your fstab. don't forget to make the mount pint
<malik_> ccoffey: i know its just i dont know how to set up read write permissions for all the users
<ccoffey> s/pint/point
<blekos> can i chanbe the hz of my screen from to 50 to 60? also i see that my nvidia driver is installed and in use. But in the monitor settings the driver is: standard and greyed out
<ccoffey> blekos: is  it a tft?
<tomekg> thanks Dr_wills. I rember it work well on 7.10. That's why I asked
<blekos> it is a laptop
<blekos> dell 1530
<ccoffey> blekos: i don't think there a need for 60hz on a tft panel. it's not like a crt.
<blekos> i c
<tomekg> I have one more question - how can I change a resolution of text mode (terminal) in Ctrl+Alt+F1 screen
<tomekg> I just want to see more text
<llutz> blekos: set "DynamicTwinView" "false" and it will report  60 or 75Hz, its a bug in nvidia-drivers, don't worry
<Dr_willis> tomekg,  enable the framebuffer support, and set a vga=MODE that you like in the menu.lst file
<llutz> blekos: even if it reports 50Hz, it will use the correct freq
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kaminix> Hello, I'm trying to install proftpd. Anyone who can help me set it up?
<blekos> aa ok
<tomekg> menu.lst file - where can I found this?
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: how do you enable framebuffer support?
<viperserv2> hmm i know mdadm is what made this raid1 i think
<viperserv2> should i just kill the partition and make new one?
<ccoffey> tomekg: it's in /boot/grub
<tomekg> thanks
<Dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<ccoffey> viperserv2: if it's not critical, you could just change the mount points in your fstab to the single disks rather than the mirror. i.e. from /dev/md1 to /dev/sda1 anf see what happens. have a live disk nearby to rescue it though!
<ccoffey> viperserv2: Not sure if it'll work with mdadm but i've done it on other distros
<viperserv2> saying permission denied
<ccoffey> you need to do it as root.
<viperserv2> i am
<ccoffey> you have the potential to really screw things up though, sounless you are comfortable with recovery/reintsalling i wouldn't try it.
<ccoffey> what command gave you permission denied?
<kaminix> Is there any simple way to make .-folders unavailable via the proftpd-server?
<lidy> ahoj
<viperserv2> ./dev/md1 to /dev/sda1
<odinsbane> good morning.  I am trying to install kde3.?? and I am wondering what is the name of the package I should install. (ubuntu hardy heron)
<neo_> kde3
<neo_> kde
<neo_> kde
<neo_> apt-get install kde
<stdin> odinsbane: kubuntu-desktop is the preferred package
<odinsbane> Ill try this for now.  I might reinstall ubuntu for kubuntu.
<dentuk> hello
<viperserv2> i wish i could reinstall my ubuntu box
<viperserv2> but its 4k miles away
<dentuk> I installed python-qt4-doc but I don't know how to read the documentation now...
<dentuk> could someone help me ?
<JackWinter> is there a newsreader for kontakt?
<viperserv2> hmm where was ssd at again?
<viperserv2> sshd
<JackWinter> never mind found it myself.  called knode ;)
<viperserv2> i found sshd also
<MarcoPau> I see there's no more xmms in the hardy repos, except for this xmms2 which seems to be text only...  what shall we use as a sober music player?
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager and look at all the other media players.
<Dr_willis> xmms2 has several gui front ends.
<pavs> I forgot the word, but what are hidden features/pranks in software called?
<Dr_willis>  Easter Eggs ?
<pavs> thanks
<pavs> :)
<stdin> apt-get moo
<stdin> ^that's a famous one
<pavs> I know thanku very much it was killing me :)
<Dr_willis> i recall some abussive option somewhere also
<viperserv2> hmm is there something i should put befor this?
<viperserv2> ./dev/md1 to /dev/sda1
<pavs> I just couldnt remember it
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  what are you trying to do exactly?
<Dr_willis> If thats a bash command.. it meaningless.
<Dr_willis> :)
<viperserv2> changed a raid1 into normal hds
<Dr_willis> You mean 'convert' or 'delete' or  what exactly?
<viperserv2> convert would be best
<Dr_willis> i would backup stuff from the raid system to another location, for the safest way.
<viperserv2> well the only thing on it is the os mostly
<Dr_willis> If theres no imporntant data.. whipe it out. :)
<Dr_willis> you could backup your /etc/ configs I guess.
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: I'm also here :)
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  you stalker!
<Dr_willis> :P
<MarcoPau> LOL
<viperserv2> aright
<MarcoPau> I'm sorry for xmms, I think I used it for some ages, and actually had no problem with it.  is there anything similar to it for kde?
<Dr_willis> Thres literally DOZENS of media players for songs under linux...
<Dr_willis> amarok is popular  :)
<Dr_willis> bmpx,   mpd, others.. depends on your needs
<MarcoPau> yeah I know there are a bunch of them, and I tried already a few, but can't find anything as essential as xmms
<anoble> helllo
<viperserv2> when i convert it will destroy the os?
<MarcoPau> small, light, to be put on the corner
<anoble> hey do all security tools like Nessus work on Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> In theory - yes
<anoble> ok, shound i get gnome?
<viperserv2> hmm same with converting raid1 to raid0?
<anoble> Dr_willis: should i get Gnome?
<Dr_willis> convert is a vague term. :)
<Dr_willis> anoble,  i dont know.. do you want gnome?
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: amarok is definitely huge according to my use
<Lynoure> anoble: there is no should, you can have it on side by side with kde if you are curious about it
<anoble> Dr_willis: yes, only reason im using Kubuntu is bec it reads the graphics card, and Ubuntu Doesnt
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  then fire up the package manager and try out others.
<anoble> Dr_willis: *i think it does
<Dr_willis> anoble,  kubuntu and ubuntu both use the identical core. There should be no differeance in the graphics card.
<anoble> Dr_willis: lol well Ubuntu wont go over 800x600
<Dr_willis> If you want gnome then install it. :)  install 'ubuntu-desktop'  for the full gnome/ubuntu  system
<BobDH> I need instructions for installing Creative Soundcard XFi 32/64 drivers. I have the tar file downloaded from Creative.
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: also bmpx is enormous. all I want is a small player that can fit in the little free corner on my desktop, on top of kvirc
<Dr_willis> anoble,  compare the xorg.conf files perhaps. There should not be any differances.
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: if you know anthing that can look like that, please let me know
<viperserv2> i think ill take the gamble
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  go explore the  package manager..........
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  or use a command line tool. :)
<anoble> Dr_willis: well Ubuntu is gone from this computer, im running Ubuntu on one computer and Kubuntu on this one
<Dr_willis> anoble,  i normally install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop on all my machines.
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: well that I'm not really into, althou I used quite often the -e (enqueue) option from xmms command line
<MarcoPau> when hacking in the shell
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  you might want to check out mpd, or the other features of xmms2  if you want to controll the player with scripts.
<Dr_willis> other players may even have similer or identical features. I tend to 'play all, random' and let them play for hours on end.
<Dr_willis> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 143 kB, installed size 428 kB
<viperserv2> ./dev/md1 to /dev/sda1
<viperserv2> oh
<viperserv2> mkfs /dev/md1 to /dev/sda1
<viperserv2> that didn't work either
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  those are jibberish command line commands...
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: it seems to be a small little thing. I'll try that out, hope it can play flac and other crap like that
<Dr_willis> if you want to format sda1 then you mkfs /dev/sda1
<pavs> off-topic anyone knows the originality of apt-get moo?
<Dr_willis> Ive got no idea wher eyou got this '/dev/md1 to /dev/sda1' being a command from. :)
<viperserv2> ccoffey
<Dr_willis> I would bet you misunderstood what he said.
<stdin> pavs: bored developers I'd guess
<Dr_willis> <ccoffey> viperserv2: if it's not critical, you could just change the mount points in your fstab to the single disks rather than the mirror. i.e. from /dev/md1 to /dev/sda1 anf see what happens. have a live disk nearby to rescue it though!
<viperserv2> ah
<Dr_willis>  You change the lines IN the fstab file to change the device mounted... this is not converting the drives at all
<Dr_willis> thats just changing the mount point/info
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<viperserv2> it refused to format
<Dr_willis> what was the exact command you used?
<viperserv2> .mkfs /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> You could just delete the partitions on sda1 and other sd## disks  that are in the raid and reboot and restart the installer
<viperserv2> that hd is there
<Dr_willis> You just have 1 hd?
<pavs> stdin makes sense ;)
<viperserv2> 2
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  also think.. :) if formating a disk.. thats a big system task.. so you will want to use 'sudo' to do it as the root user.
<Dr_willis> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> for example.
<Dr_willis> Be sure you want to get rid of sda1... that will whipe it out
<viperserv2> /dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<Dr_willis> well it would be best to not try to format the disk you are running the system from. :)
<viperserv2> yeah i only have ssh access
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  You may manage to totally screw things up then... and make the system unbootable.. How are you goign to reinstall?
<viperserv2> would have to get someone from the data center todo that
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  so.. whats the point of all this then?   have them reinstall, and l the raid when they install.
<Dr_willis> and disable the raid.. i mean..
<viperserv2> ah thats the only way then
<Dr_willis> all you are going to manage to do is trash the system.
<viperserv2> yeah too bad they have it raid1 instead of 0
<Dr_willis> I dont even mess with raid any more. It wasent worth the hassle.
<viperserv2> no u don't need raid unless u need to ul stuff at 1gbits or more
<Dr_willis> i was testing it out for 'game speed boosts' :)
<viperserv2> or that
<Dr_willis> faster loading and so forth. - wasent worth the effort.
<viperserv2> games load faster
<Dr_willis> many of the newer games.. have done some major optmizing in that area. Bioshock could load faster.. but givben the size/details of the levels.. it was ent too bad.
<Dr_willis> most of the MMORPGS i play - you dont even notice the loading any more
<viperserv2> hmm what mmo r u able to run on ubuntu?
<rdw> hi folks. what about java 6 support for amd64?
<Dr_willis> viperserv2,  i dont. :) but many of them do work with Wine
<ealx> ciao a tutti
<viperserv2> whats the command for system specs?
<ealx> sapreste dirmi se è possibil fare in modo che le icone del system tray siano visualizzabili in più righe
<ealx> risparmiando spazio del pannello
<stdin> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rdw> what about java 6 support for amd64?
<stdin> rdw: what about it?
<rdw> how do i upgrade some package in kubuntu 7.10?
<rdw> build Blackdown-1.4.2-02
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update   then sudo apt-get upgrade      for the latest from the repos
<Dr_willis> if its not in the repos.. use the source.
<rdw> repos is old stuff
<Dr_willis> Thats often the case
<Dr_willis> one of the problems with 6 mo release cycles.
<stdin> actually 6 was recently updated
<Dr_willis> i never use the blackdown java.. since a lot of apps dont like it.
<corban> is it possible for a hdd without an active parition not to be picked up by the bios
<stdin> you can try the icedtea-java7-* packages too, but they are slightly less complete atm
<corban> a sata drive
<Dr_willis> corban,  i wouldent think so.
<Dr_willis> the bios menus should show it no matter what.
<Dr_willis> unless the power is unplugged, or sata cable is loose. or somting like that.
<stdin> bios just detects hardware, not partitions
<corban> wierd
<rdw> ok here's the deal -  i had it installed. i only didn't know about update-java-alternatives command!
<corban> coz i have a SATA hdd in another computer and after i had plugged i a master IDE drive and unplugged tge master IDE hdd it's no longer detected as a primary hdd
<corban> any ideas
<corban> this computer i'm working on no matter if you set it to boot only from the HDD it tries to boot from CD/DVD
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu smell shit, archlinux is the  Best
<Jucato> !language | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<asdfe> hey Jucato, icecruncher here
<Jucato> hi
 * Jucato has to go afk in a while
<stdin> ubuntu__: if you don't like ubuntu, then /part
<Jucato> oh good stdin's here
<Jucato> afk now :)
<flexible> ubuntu is for babies
<stdin> I guess he should know..
<Jucato> buhbye :)
<viperserv2> anyone get freens working befor?
<Lhademmor> QUESTION: Can somebody tell me what I need to do to get either Konqueror or Firefox to enter this page: https://www.netbank.nordea.dk/netbank/index.jsp and display a login box correctly?
<nico_> .
<nico_> hello everyone
 * JoshOvki is either too suspisious or correct that the above link just doesnt seem right
<Lhademmor> JoshOvki - what do you mean?
<JoshOvki> just looks like the sort of thing you get in a phishing email
<Lhademmor> It's my online bank!
<Lhademmor> Or rather "my bank, online"
<mefisto__> Lhademmor: do you have java installed? Firefox asked to confirm if I want to run the java on that page. then when I said yes and refreshed the page, the login boxes are there
<Lhademmor> Yes, I think that I have java installed, at least with Firefox 3.0
<JoshOvki> Lhademmor: im too suspisious then ;)
<Lhademmor> I installed Firefox 2, and now it suddenly asked me to install JRE, which I'm trying to do from suns homepage now
<nonewmsgs> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nonewmsgs> lhandemmor jre is in synaptic
<Lhademmor> nonewmsgs: Weird...
<Lhademmor> Synaptic states that I have both sunjava5-jre AND sun-java6-jre installed...
<nonewmsgs> lhademmor maybe uninstall 5?
<nonewmsgs> i just have jre6 and everything is working properly
<Jurgentje> yeah, well... Firefox doesn't really gets its info from apt... apparently it creates its own info
<Jucato> Firefox needs sun-java6-plugin
<JoshOvki> even after java is installed dont you then need to install the plugin for ff?
<nonewmsgs> oh josh0vki is right
<nonewmsgs> you need that too
<nonewmsgs> sorry i just woke up
<Lhademmor> Jucato, I have that one too...
<nonewmsgs> also jucato was right too
<Jucato> Lhademmor: what does "about:plugin" in Firefox say?
<Jucato> (if you're using Firefox 3 beta, I'm not sure if it works)
<Lhademmor> nonewmsgs, unfortunately I need Java 5 in order to get Oracle's JDeveloper working. But that's something else
<Lhademmor> Jucato, in Firefox 2 it says that the URL is not valid and couldn't be loaded...
<Jucato> er.. about:plugins I think
<sacha_> yeah it is pluginS
<JoshOvki> Lhademmor: you using FF2 or FF3?
<Lhademmor> jucato, I've got Shockwave Flash installed - it says
<Jucato> we're looking for Java :)
<Lhademmor> Jucato, nothing
<Lhademmor> JoshOvki, I was using FF3, but then I only got a grey box at the abovementioned link. In FF2 I at least get a request to install additional plugins
<Jucato> weird...
<mefisto__> I'm using FF3 beta 5 on hardy, and I can see the login (after reloading the page)
<Lhademmor> I guess you're all running KDE,  right?
<nonewmsgs> i runs em all
<Lhademmor> I'm removing java5 now
<nonewmsgs> how do you set kmail to check for new mail every x minutes?
<x-X-x> i used firestarter on ubuntu gnome, can anyone reccomend me a good firewall manager like firestarter for kde or qt ?
<Lhademmor> In FF3, the statusbar tells me "Applet com.ibm.cbt.thinclient.netbank.LogonApplet started" but I 0only get a grey box
<x-X-x> anyone can help me ? ^
<stdin> x-X-x: try guarddog
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: Settings -> Configure -> Accounts (forgot the exact name) -> Receiving tab -> Modify the account and set the fetch interval
<x-X-x> stdin = god
<x-X-x> thnx man exactly what i was looking for
<stdin> I don't want to be god, too many people asking you for things ;P
<Jucato> (or you can keep on using firestarter if that's what you prefer or if that works better for you :D)
<x-X-x> lol
<nonewmsgs> judcato i dont havea  recieving tab??
<Lhademmor> Nobody's able to help...?
<x-X-x> jucato yeh but i wanted to have something which integrated better with kde
<x-X-x> firestarter was easier than abc to use but i want to try something else
<nonewmsgs> oh there it is
<cbr> hello, my Kubuntu Intrepid fails to start X server, the logs say it can't find the FIXED font
<cbr> what's going on?
<nonewmsgs> thanks jucato
<Lynoure> cbr: Intrepid support is on #ubuntu+1 if even yet there
<jussi01> !tab | nonewmsgs
<ubottu> nonewmsgs: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lynoure> I didn't think it was even developed yet
<stdin> it's not
<stdin> use it and you FAIL
<x-X-x> lol
<Lhademmor> I take that as a no
<mefisto__> Lhademmor: what happens when you reload, or try changing to the second tab, then back to the first?
<Lhademmor> mefisto__: Absolutely nothing
<mefisto__> do you see the two tabs in the page, or just a grey box?
<Lhademmor> I see the two tabs
<ganastasiou> hello everyone
<faderhval> Greetings
<ganastasiou> anyone uses kopete for msn client?
<Lhademmor> QUESTION: Where is the Firefox plugins directory?
<ganastasiou> i have a problem with slow file transfer
<ganastasiou> noone has experience with that?
<faderhval> Im trying to get DRI enabled on my gfx (Gefore 6800 LE PCI-E) so i need the "restricted" drivers and i looked up how to acces them but i can't find anything for kubuntu 8.04 anyone able to point me in the direction??
<faderhval> preferably the right direction ;)
<Lynoure> ganastasiou: sure, plentu with slow servers :)
<Quetzlcoatl> did you tried the nvidia site ?
<Lynoure> s/plentu/plenty/
<faderhval> yeah i did but i can have anohter look if you think there should be something there
<trident523> Hey #kubuntu, how could I get skype working on an x64 install?
<mefisto__> Lhademmor: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/    and also (but not always)   ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<faderhval> so i get a *.run file but as im not to familiar with more than the pretty basics of installing applications on linux im not entirely sure what to do with it :)??
<trident523> Try dragging it into konsole, and hitting enter.
<Lhademmor> Haha, I used Suns (braindead) instructions for installing Java manually and linking it to my Firefox 2 browser and NOW, finally, I can see the box!
<Lhademmor> Praise tha lord!
<trident523> !lord
<ubottu> Factoid lord not found
<trident523> ubottu does not yet know.
<trident523> Kay, the forums knew what I wanted to do.
<faderhval> so didn't help dragging and pressing enter... how ever i tried the dpkg function but as it is not a *.deb i get an error
<jcfp> !nvidia | faderhval
<ubottu> faderhval: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faderhval> thanks
<jcfp> faderhval: yours is an nvidia card
<faderhval> will look into it at once
<Quetzlcoatl> faderhval: sudo sh Nvidia......run
<faderhval> jcfp: i looked into that but there are no instrictions for 8.04 and i have the package from nividia i wanna use
<faderhval> instructions*
<Quetzlcoatl> and you need to install nvidia kernel source
<faderhval> Quetzlcoatl: uhm..hehe yes okay i'll have to google that thanks ^
<Quetzlcoatl> and if i remember well you have to  install also libc6-devel...anyway nvidia installer will tell you what you need
<faderhval> ok got the kernel source! i'll try running the driver app. and see whats missing
<faderhval> see ya soon seems it doesn't allow X to be running :)
<Quetzlcoatl> ok. good luck !
<faderhval> worked like a charm, thank you Quetzlcoatl
<Quetzlcoatl> :)
<faderhval> now to test if rendering is working ^^
<faderhval> well i'll be...it does :)
<Quetzlcoatl> great !
<faderhval> only thing left is WoW and wine -.-
<Quetzlcoatl> :))
<xtremejuice> hey whta  going on bruss?
<xtremejuice> wht up dawg??/
<Alfred-AU> hi
<peixoto> Hi all
<peixoto> Is there an advanced tellico user around ?
<peixoto> Got a problem
<mefisto__> I love tellico, don't know if I'm "advanced"
<peixoto> I Love it too, but now I am getting trouble tring to get a printed version of my collection
<peixoto> I just want a printout list of the titles
<raymears> hi, everyone. small issue: just installed the kde4 meta-package on hardy and everything seems to work fine, except for the window decorations, which are missing. any suggestions as to what i could do to get them working?
<mefisto__> never used it to print the reports. what's wrong, peixoto?
<peixoto> but the problem is that the report tool from tellico doesnt know how to break pages correctly, so that some line are cut in the middle...
<charly> wenas
<peixoto> I tried to export the list to CSV and open in OOficce, but it misbehaving interpratating the comments of the films
<peixoto> I exported using the ṕ character, but even this way OOfice cant separate the fields correctly....
<peixoto> Is it so hard to get a printed list of my films ?
<Mak2> Would anyone know how to install 32-bit compatibility in Kubuntu 8.04 amd64 or am I screwed and need to install the 32-bit version instead?
<faderhval> whats the option to get dpkg install a package with dependecies?
<sacha_> linux32 lets you run 32-bit binaries mak2
<Mak2> So simply apt-get install linux32 ?
<sacha_> its in the package: util-linux
<Mak2> Ok, that package is already installed, sacha_. But SecondLife refuses to run.
<astan> hey. kubuntu does not include the rar plugin for ark in the kdeutils package? is it because of licensing or something?
<sacha_> Mak2, run it like:   wine secondlife
<sacha_> but, linux32 secondlife
<Mak2> Ah, ok.
<astan> (kdeutils-kde4 4.0.3)
<Mak2> Apparently linux32 secondlife doesn't work, sacha_
<sacha_> what does it say?
<Mak2> linux32: secondlife: No such file or directory
<sacha_> :P   linux32 /path/to/secondlifebinary
<Mak2> When I do that, sacha_, second life claims it cannot find bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin which is clearly in the bin/ folder. >_>
<Mak2> An error message which baffles me for the simple stupidity that the program cannot find something which is clearly there.
<sacha_> oh, how are you meant to run secondlife if not directly? (i havent run it before)
<raymears> help, anyone: just installed the kde4 meta-package on hardy and everything seems to work fine, except for the window decorations, which are missing. any suggestions as to what i could do to get them working? (just discovered that if i start kwin manually, it works...)
<mefisto__> peixoto: is it cutting off the top of the page because of the filename and page number header?
<Mak2> One runs the secondlife binary in the main folder which then runs the bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin and configures it properly, I guess.
<sacha_> oh.. hmm
<Mak2> The secondlife binary in the main folder has a bunch of config settings in it.
<Mak2> Well, not really a binary. >_> It's a config script thing.
<sacha_> linux32 /home/mak2/secondlife/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin     <-- like this?
<sacha_> ahhh, it's a script? you can open that script in a text editor and just add "linux32" to the part where it runs secondlife
<Mak2> I'll give it a go.
<Mak2> Hang on
<peixoto> mefisto: no, it is cutting in the middle of line (randomly, in fact). It produces a long page, that doesnt fit in an A4, so when I print it cut some lines...
<Mak2> export SL_CMD='$LL_WRAPPER bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin'
<Mak2> Should I edit that one? >_>
<sacha_> can try: export SL_CMD='linux32 $LL_WRAPPER bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin'
<mefisto__> peixoto: have you tried printing to a pdf file instead of your printer, then printing the pdf?
<peixoto> mefisto: yes, it gives me the same result...
<peixoto> mefisto: the PDF itself is cutted...
<Mak2> linux32 $LL_WRAPPER bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin
<Mak2> erf
<Mak2> linux32: bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<Mak2> I'm adding the full folder address to it now
<sacha_> ok
<Mak2> Nope. And even when changing the order of $LL_WRAPPER and linux32 no go
<sacha_> when is SL_CMD executed?
<Mak2> Er.. about 60/70% down in the thing?
<sacha_> whats that line say
<Mak2> # Run the program
<Mak2> eval ${SL_ENV} ${SL_CMD} ${SL_OPT} || LL_RUN_ERR=runerr
<Mak2> I could change that to ${linux32 SL_CMD} ? Maybe that works?
<peixoto> mefisto: I thought it was more common problem (at least I want a printed list when I go shopping:-) )... I'll drop a line to the author, to see if he has a solution, but thanks anyway
<sacha_> no that wont work
<sacha_> mm thats confusing. anyway, there are 64-bit versions of secondlife for ubuntu
<Mak2> But do those work with RestrainedLife?
<sacha_> no idea lol
<ShawnRisk> I am trying to install parallel tools for Parallels on my Mac to run Kubuntu 8.04 and I get this error: Found xorg version . Installation for xorg.. not found    Any ideas?
<mefisto__> peixoto: it seems to not like A4 size
<sacha_> Mak2: what is SL_ENV set to
<Mak2> export SL_ENV='LD_LIBRARY_PATH="`pwd`"/lib:"`pwd`"/app_settings/mozilla-runtime-linux-i686:"${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}"'
<stdin> ShawnRisk: try installing xorg-dev
<sacha_> what happens when you run the script normally? with nothing changed
<Mak2> ﻿with or without linux32
<Mak2> ?
<sacha_> without
<Mak2> ./secondlife
<Mak2> ./secondlife: line 92: bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<Mak2> *** Unclean shutdown. ***
<ShawnRisk> stdin: trying
<sacha_> im just curious since it said it didnt know where bin/do-not-run.. was before.. maybe it doesnt know it normally
<sacha_> yeah
<sacha_> so the linux32 thing did work.. its just that file really doesnt exist
<Mak2> But it does
<Mak2> It shows in konqueror
<sacha_> what directory are you running secondlife in?
<slow-motion> hi
<Mak2> /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/
<peixoto> mefisto__: I tried Letter, and it worked now (I dont know if it was by chance, but it worked anyway).... I'll try a couple more reports...
<sacha_> and what directory is the do-not-directly-run.. in?
<Mak2> /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/
<sacha_> ok for SL_CMD line make it this: export SL_CMD='linux32 $LL_WRAPPER /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin'
<sacha_> with full path.. maybe itll get it then
<Mak2> $ ./secondlife
<Mak2> ./secondlife: line 92: /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<Mak2> *** Unclean shutdown. ***
<sacha_> try this:  ls ~/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/
<Mak2> $ ./secondlife
<Mak2> ./secondlife: line 92: /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<Mak2> *** Unclean shutdown. ***
<Mak2> Still the same error.
<sacha_> no i mean, try running this command:  ls ~/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/
<ShawnRisk> stdin: installed should I restart?
<Mak2> er
<Mak2> That gives me a list
<TheGateKeeper> how do you upgrade from dapper 6.06 to the latest version (Full Upgrade button in adept is greyed out) ??
<Mak2> the bin directory is blue
<sacha_> ok good
<sacha_> $ ./secondlife  <-- where are you running this from? are you sure this isnt /home/maki/ ?
<stdin> ShawnRisk: you don't need to reboot, just try installing parallel tools again
<Mak2> download and burn the iso and run the install CD, TheGateKeeper.
<ShawnRisk> stdin: did, still same error
<Mak2> I'm pretty sure of that, sacha.
<Mr_Sonoma> A little help with a SAMBA/CUPS issue? trying to print from a windows vista machine to my linux box (kubuntu 8.04) so far i can browse printers on the windows box, and when i attempt to print a test page it shows in the "jobs" page of CUPS but goes no further. suggestions, ideas?
<Mak2> maki@Kokoro:~/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5$
<TheGateKeeper> Mak2: you can't do it over the net?
<sacha_> mm why would it say file doesnt exist?
<stdin> ShawnRisk: I don't know then, it usually means it want's the dev files and what's why you installed. unless it's looking in the wrong place
<Mak2> Not to my knowledge, TheGateKeeper.
<Mak2> See, that's what puzzles me as well, sacha_.
<Mak2> The file IS there. I even reinstalled the thing to try and see if that works.
<sacha_> Mak2: can you `cd bin` and then ./do<TAB><TAB> and run it?
<TheGateKeeper> Mak2: you are talking about an upgrade & not a fresh install ?
<ShawnRisk> stdin: no other ideas?
<Mak2> Er
<Mak2> I fresh installed, TheGateKeeper, so I dunno.
<stdin> ShawnRisk: I've never tried to install it, so I don't know. have you looked on the forums?
<Mak2> $ ./do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin
<Mak2> bash: ./do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<ShawnRisk> stdin: yes
<sacha_> thats just weird
<Mak2> I upgraded from 7.04 to 8.04 with my /home/ on a different partition, TheGateKeeper.
<Mak2> Yes, sacha_
<sacha_> a file that is there that .. isnt?
<Mak2> I'm dumping a copy to /home/maki/restrainedlife/ and see if it runs from there.
<Mak2> Might be the Capitals or the dots or something.. I dunno
<crazy_bus> is there any program that will allow me to view a folder of images one after another length wise on the same page.  Because I have a whole bunch on book snippits and I want to view them as a page with only a small gap between each one
<Jucato> crazy_bus: gwenview?
<viperserv2> hello
<Mak2> Nope, doesn't work either. It gives me the same 'No such file or directory' error when running from that folder.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Mak2> As I said: It worked fine in 32-bits 7.04
<viperserv2> is there anyway to convert a raid1 into raid0 or normal hds with ssh?
<sacha_> the 32-bits/64-bits doesnt matter at all
<Mak2> Ok
<xtremejuice> fuck ypu
<sacha_> thats some freaky thing going on where it cant see a file that is there
<Mak2> So 7.04 runs fine and 8.04 chokes to death. >_>
<stdin> !language | xtremejuice
<ubottu> xtremejuice: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<crazy_bus> Jucato: so the kde3 version can do that?  As I only currently have the kde4 version installed
<sacha_> Mak2: are you sure there isnt some symlink in there that got lost when you copied something?
<sacha_> crazy_bus: kde4 one does that
<Jucato> so does kde 3
<Jucato> by lengthwise I presume you mean "vertical"?
<crazy_bus> sacha_: how do I make it do it.  I only get a single image, or lots of previews at a time
<Mak2> sacha_ I am pretty sure that after I installed 8.04, the /home/ directory being on a different partition from / and swap that I kept the files as they were in 7.04 and upon trying to run secondlife it failed majorly with the errors I showed you.
<crazy_bus> Jucato: yes vertical
<ShawnRisk> anyone else can help me?
<Mak2> Being that it can't even find the darned file I am pretty sure, also, that it's nothing to do with audio or video driver issues or anything and am completely baffled.
<Jucato> crazy_bus: well, if you're viewing book pages as images, why not just go to View image mode (one image at a time) then press Space/Backspace to navigate the images sequentially?
<ShawnRisk> I am trying to install parallel tools for Parallels on my Mac to run Kubuntu 8.04 and I get this error: Found xorg version . Installation for xorg.. not found    Any ideas?
<crazy_bus> Jucato: not book pages.  More like three line images and it's hard to concentrate going going forwards individually
<sacha_> Mak2: ls -alF /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/ | grep not
<Mak2> $ ls -alF /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/ | grep not
<Mak2> -rwxr-xr-x 1 maki maki 35847120 2008-04-05 01:06 do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin*
<sacha_> what colour is it in
<Mak2> huh?
<sacha_> the file
<Mak2> er
<Mak2> green
<ShawnRisk> I am out of here
<sinkz> how do i join Quakenet?
<BluesKaj> sinkz, quakenet has it's own server , youll have to set it up on your IRC client
<Jucato> crazy_bus: this is the only way I can think of. in Gwenview's Browse mode, there is a slider in the toolbar at the top, beside "Thumbnails with Info on Bottom". slide that up way left to increase the preview size to 256x256
<sacha_> Mak2: bash SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin
<sacha_> oops
<Mak2> er
<sacha_> Mak2: bash ~/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin
<Mak2> $ bash ~/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin
<Mak2> /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: cannot execute binary file
<crazy_bus> Jucato: unfortunately their not big enough in my version.  Maybe I'll try imagemagick
<Jucato> crazy_bus: both kde4 and kde3 versions seem to have that max "preview" size
<Mak2> The error persists throughout SL versions, sacha_
<sacha_> weirdest thing ever :P
<Minnozz> !kmilo
<ubottu> Factoid kmilo not found
<Mak2> RestrainedLife-1.10.5.2-SL-1.19.1.4 does the same.
<Minnozz> does anybody know how to fix KMilo for my Logitech keyboard?
<crazy_bus> Jucato: I found how to do it perfectly by stitching them together into a pdf.  Thanks for all your help ( sacha_ too )
<sacha_> Mak2: well if this doesnt work i dunno whats going on:   export SL_CMD='linux32 $LL_WRAPPER /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin'
<Mak2> $ ./secondlife
<Mak2> linux32: /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<Mak2> *** Unclean shutdown. ***
<Mak2> $ linux32 /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin
<Mak2> linux32: /home/maki/SL/RestrainedLife-1.10.4-SL-1.19.0.5/bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<Mak2> >_>;
<Mak2> sacha_
<Mak2> I tried installing several versions of the RL viewer as well as the SL viewer to several different folders, repeating what you told me.
<Mak2> They all come out on not being able to find the bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin binary
<sacha_> maybe they did some cray voodoo thing so you cant run their file directly
<Mak2> heh
<Mak2> I wouldn't know how to edit a binary to check, sacha_
<Mak2> But since the secondlife script executes the binary, wouldn't that still need to work somehow cause it did before? o.O;
<TheGateKeeper> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.  <<< what is OB ?
<velho> i need some help, please. i've just installed lasted kubuntu version with kde4, and after making some changes, now kde doesn't start!
<velho> can i restart kde to default installation version or something?
<BluesKaj> velho, describe doesn't start
<Minnozz> TheGateKeeper: not much
<Minnozz> ( zero bytes )
<velho> x loads and ask me to put my name and password. by trying to load kde, it stops in the middle and restart to the logion window
<velho> *login
<BluesKaj> velho,
<faderhval> can someone point me to a man/guide where i can read a bit aobut the directory structure in kubuntu/linux can't find much on google
<BluesKaj> you have to choose wich desktop in the menu, if you have kde3 and4
<Minnozz> faderhval: type 'man hier'
<hydrogen> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<TheGateKeeper> well looks like nothing has changed, upgrading from one version to the next seems like you still have to trash everything and start again from scratch
<faderhval> Minnozz: and hydrogen thanks..
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, not really
<velho> BluesKaj: when i choose KDE4, it doesn't start. i'm in "Failsafe" now... :S
<Minnozz> you're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> velho, do you have kde 3 installed ?
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: ok so how do I upgrade from 6.06 ?
<velho> no, i guess not
<hydrogen> TheGateKeeper: "You can only directly upgrade to Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) from Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)"
<velho> BluesKaj: i have the latest kubuntu version with kde4. is this a kde4 bug?
<dhq> hello guys ... i just installed kubuntu 8.04 but the problem is it uses vesa drivers when i install the propariety drivers i get the white screen of death
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, you made a blanket statement , but din't mention that you were 4-5 releases behind the curve
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: well.. one would expect that it would be possible to updat from LTS to what should have been a LTS
<BluesKaj> velho, it could be your hardware doesn't work with kde4
<hydrogen> as it is on nonkubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: hydrogen you should be able to upgrade from one LTS version to the next
<hydrogen> TheGateKeeper: however, kubuntu 8.04 is not a lts
<velho> BluesKaj: but it WAS working
<BluesKaj> hmm is Hardy is an LTS ?
<hydrogen> which means everythings going to be thrown off
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: it is for ubuntu, not kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> hydrogen: I thought it was
<BluesKaj> velho, so what has changed since it was working ?
<Mr_Sonoma> A little help with a SAMBA/CUPS issue? trying to print from a windows vista machine to my linux box (kubuntu 8.04) so far i can browse printers on the windows box, and when i attempt to print a test page it shows in the "jobs" page of CUPS but goes no further. suggestions, ideas?
<velho> BluesKaj: i was changing the K menu
<BluesKaj> velho, you changed the kicker ?
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, so which pc is the printer actually connected to ?
<Minnozz> any help with the case "Logitech keyboard vs. kmilo" ?
<velho> BluesKaj: exactly
<velho> BluesKaj: can i pu kicker in default mode?
<BluesKaj> velho, dunno how to help , maybe change it back ?
<Mak2> ﻿sacha_ still alive?
<sacha_> hi
<Mak2> Hehe
<velho> but can i change back the kicker? by a command line or something?
<Mak2> You just went silent all of a sudden, sorry. I'm still not quite sure what to do. Should I install the 32-bit version of 8.04 or see if there's a solution for this problem I have in the amd64 version?
<viperserv2> is there anyway to convert a raid1 into raid0 or normal hds with ssh?
<Mak2> I mean, if the binary isn't supposed to be run by itself, but can't run without linux32 or something.. as far as I understand now.. it might be that it would work in the 32-bit version because it doesn't depend on working with linux32?
<sacha_> naah it has nothing to do with 32/64 bits
<sacha_> it doesnt run even without linux32
<Mak2> Then I'm stumped
<Mak2> So how do I solve it?
<Mak2> Backtrack to 7.04?
<sacha_> no idea
<sacha_> its just completely weird. never seen a file that is there but not there before
<Mak2> Me neither.
<Mak2> But as I said: It happens to other installs as well.
<Mak2> do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin just doesn't exist on disk but exists regardless. >_>
<Mak2> And is 34.2 MB or (35,847,120 B) on said disk. >_>
<ccc4> some one help am a newbie:)
<sacha_> lol
<genii> !ask | ccc4
<ubottu> ccc4: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> ccc4: eg: State the nature of your kubuntu emergency ;)
<ccc4> well
<ccc4> i put ma usb device in and ma kubunto wont read it or i dnt find it ? help
<sacha_> kde3 or kde4?
<sujith> hi I want to  how can I voice chat in ubuntu
<ccc4> its kubunto
<sujith> yes
<genii> ccc4: What is the usb device you plugged in?
<ccc4> 7.10
<ccc4> genii its a normal 1
<Lynoure> sujith: there are many ways, skype, lots of other voip software, some messaging software
<ccc4> just with pictures
<sacha_> a flash drive
<velho> can i restart the default kicker in kde4? i guess i can't acess kubuntu because i changed the kicker. help?
<BluesKaj> velho, maybe you should ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<plinio_> what is new in ubuntu 804?
<velho> BluesKaj: thanks
<genii> ccc4: OK, so storage device. What filesystem? Was it used before with a windows system?
<ubottu> plinio_: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<genii> hmm
<sacha_> lol
<sujith> anybody pls help me which messenger is available for voice chat other than skype for yahoo and gmail account
<genii> Mak2: What is your 32/64 bit dilemma?
<Mak2> Well, sacha_ sorta ruled out it was a 32/64 bit problem, genii
<genii> I just got here so sorta need a recap
<sacha_> genii: konqueror and `ls` show that a file exists.. but if he attempts to run the file, it says file or folder doesnt exist
<Mak2> Apparently the file do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin in the /bin/ folder in pretty much all versions of the SecondLife and RestrainedLife viewers I tried so far doesn't exist. Yet still takes up about 30 MB worth of room and shows in both Konsole and Konqueror and is executable and can be manipulated..
<Mak2> I'm a she, sacha_.
<sacha_> oh sorry
 * Mak2 pets softly. "No problem."
<sujith> anybody pls help me which messenger is available for voice chat other than skype for yahoo and gmail account
<sujith> anybody pls help me which messenger is available for voice chat other than skype for yahoo and gmail account
<hydrogen> patience
<rootsnatch> hey guys so I want to have the output of a shell command appear on my desktop, is that possible?
<sacha_> sujith: MSN?
<rootsnatch> I have tried conky but I can't get conky to work without it flickering whenever I put something on the desktop or take it off the desktop
<rootsnatch> any other ideas?
<sujith> both yahoo and Gtalk client in linux for voice chatr
<genii> Mak2: What does ls -l of the file show?   (executable, is it a symlink(to a nonexistant target), ownership, etc)
<Mak2> sacha_ & genii I solved the problem!
<sacha_> genii: its a green file (executable) and not a symlink
<sacha_> how did you solve it?
<sujith> sacha can u help me??
<BluesKaj> rootsnatch, whynot just copy&paste the output to a text file
<sacha_> sujith: what is the problem?
<rootsnatch> ok then can I display the text file on the desktop
<Mak2> I just installed wine and dependencies and now the do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin does work. I think it has something to do with the dependencies. The following packages came with wine: binfmt-support ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6 lib32z1 libc6-i386
<sujith> i want to know is ubuntu supports voice chat for yahoo and gtalk
<sacha_> BluesKaj: i think he just wants a console on his desktop
<sacha_> sujith: yeah, yahoo, gtalk and msn
<rootsnatch> BluesKaj: pretty much, or at least just the output of a command on the desktop
<sujith> can u please let me which application
<Mak2> Now I just need to figure out how to get the proper video drivers for my ASUS EN6200LE TC1G to work. >_> Cause SL gave me a window creation error. XD
<sacha_> binfmt-support would be it
<BluesKaj> well desktop to me is a "desltop not TTY prompt or shell prompt
<BluesKaj> dektop
<sujith> sacha binfmt is the answer for me??
 * BluesKaj ties to clean L+KB 
<sacha_> sujith: no
<astan> rootsnatch: i think you could use root-tail (aptitude install root-tail)
<sacha_> sujith: have you tried kopete for msn?
<BluesKaj> KB is in bad shape here ...bbl
<sacha_> and yahoo
<sujith> yes
<sacha_> sujith: also, there is Skype for Linux
<sujith> general chat support
<sujith> no voice chat
<sujith> ya skype works fine
<sacha_> theres voice chat in my kopete
<sujith> are sure??
<sacha_> also, google has a list with all linux clients that work with it:
<sacha_> http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html  <-- none of them do voice sorry
<sacha_> (for google talk)
<astan> rootsnatch: if you put "yourcommand > /tmp/cmd-output" in a shell script somewhere, and then root-tail --reload 1 /path/to/shell/script /tmp/cmd-output
<astan> rootsnatch: (note i've not tried this myself, just going by the root-tail manual).
<sujith> ok
<rootsnatch> thanks!
<astan> np.
<sujith> sacha anyway thanks for u r support
<sujith> also one more quory how can we remove startup programs in linux
<sacha_> ~/.kde/Autostart has startup programs, there would be more in the method used to start kdm (xinit/startx), there are also services
<melania123456> que c hago
<sacha_> you can configure them all in SystemSettings->Advanced
<sacha_> sujith: i believe the latest version of Pidgin now supports voice with google talk
<Mak2> Hasta la vista baby! XD
<sacha_> sujith: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/34 <-- in here it details about what pidgin voice support is currently
<sujith> thanks sacha
<sacha_> sujith: aMSN also boats voice support
<sujith> sacha how can i remove startup programs
<sujith> is there any commands
<sacha_> sujith: in System Settings application go to Advanced and then Service Manager
<arke> good evennig. :)
<arke> err
<arke> evening
 * arke can't type
<arke> any suggestions for decreasing the base system's RAM footprint?
<sacha_> what is it now and what are you trying to decrease it to?
<sacha_> there are different distros that specialise in low memory footprints
<sacha_> i think kubuntu aims at 256-512
<mefisto__> arke: you could disable any services you don't use/need
<sujith> thanks sacha for ur support
<sujith> i am just biginner in linux
<sacha_> its ok. its hard with so many different applications for one purpose all with varying features
<sujith> so I dont know much abt the utilities
<sujith> ok
<sujith> I couldnt find any suitable application for voice chat
<sujith> how can i upgarde pidgin
<genii> arke: The biggest hog is usually the window manager, lighter window managers lighten the load. For systems where ram is tight, ppl usually go with fluxbox or xfce (fluxbuntu or xubuntu)
<sujith> is it like windos?
<sacha_> sujith: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<BluesKaj> sujith, what do like doing with your pc , what were you doing in windows or mac that you want to do in linux too ?
<sacha_> sujith: or, if you prefer a graphical interface, open up adept_manager
<sacha_> BluesKaj: he just wants voice chat in google talk or yahoo
<sujith> ya its showing the pidgin is the latest version
<sacha_> sujith: alt+f2 and then type in: pidgin
<BluesKaj> yup sacha_'s right ..pidgin is prolly the best bet
<sacha_> im not sure really because they lost voice and webcam support after the name change from gaim. hoping they got it back recently
<sujith> sacha i think still it does nt support that
<sacha_> not working?
<sujith> ya no voice options
<sacha_> ah ok, mmm
<sacha_> and kopete didnt work for you?
<BluesKaj> is voice and webcam, that important to users..i thought cellphones &  pda's and the like were what "happening dudes and dudettes" were using nowadays  :)
<sujith> ya
<sacha_> voice and webcam works fine in msn on pretty much every client (except pidgin) :P
<sacha_> not sure about yahoo though, on kopete, because i dont have a yahoo
<sujith> BluesKaj I was using windows and just learning linux
<sujith> I want to try all services in linux tooo
<sujith> ok
<BluesKaj> right , welcome to linux , sujith
<sujith> thanks BluesKaj
<sujith> Iam just a beginner so iam distubing u people with questions
<sujith> sorry for that
<genii> The pidgin devs have no plans for webcam or voice support
<genii> (reference http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/34 )
<BluesKaj> kopete is a good client for the regular IMs from my experience anyway..not a yahoo user tho
<sacha_> ekiga does voice but not sure what protocols it uses
<sujith> same command works for ekiga
<sujith> sudo apt-get install ekiga??
<llutz> ekiga uses SIP and h323
<sacha_> yes sujith
<sacha_> this thing looks dodgy but it has voice support for yahoo: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<mefisto__> how can I do a bulk rename? I want to change .JPG to .jpg
<llutz> mefisto__: krename
<llutz> or mmv
<mefisto__> you mean mv ?
<llutz> mefisto__: nope  mmv
<llutz> mmv - Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files
<sacha_> mefisto__: rename -v 's/\.JPG$/\.jpg/' *.JPG
<sacha_> mefisto__: dont worry bout the scary slashes and stuff, just regex
<mefisto__> but I do worry about regex. I'll get around to learning it one day :)
<sacha_> did that work?
<sigma_1234> whats a good program to convert a dvd to a high quality avi file?
<llutz> sigma_1234: dvd:rip, k9copy
<viperserv2> hmm i hate raid1
<viperserv2> waste hd space
<mefisto__> sacha_: didn't work. filename already exists. so it doesn't seem to differentiate uppercase and lowercase
<sigma_1234> thanks
<sacha_> sigma_1234: well, mencoder.. but you want a graphical frontend for mencoder
<sacha_> sigma_1234: which is like acidrip or dvd::rip
<sigma_1234> yeah i need one
<sacha_> mefisto__: thats weird.. it definitely does differentiate between those
<sigma_1234> acidrip doesnt work anymore
<sacha_> mefisto__: but maybe the filename really does exist? changed some names already?
<viperserv2> hmm there no safe way to deraid?
<sigma_1234> hope dvd rip does
<sacha_> oh dvd::rip is a frontend for transcode
<sacha_> sigma_1234: takes about 8 hours for dvd->avi high quality
<sigma_1234> whats the difference?
<sacha_> differet backends are different code which means completely different results
<Lynoure> viperserv2: from raid 1? hw, software, something else? Basicly you already deraid if you pop out the second disk, but it will be unhappy into your logs :)
<viperserv2> well i only have ssh to work with
<Lynoure> viperserv2: hardware or software raid?
<sujith> sacha one more help
<sujith> i have a tar.gz file
<sujith> i dont know how to install this file
<sujith> can u help me
<therion> Hi all, how i can install compiz without installing also gnome libraries or dependencies?
<sacha_> sujith: tar xvf filename.tar.gz
<sacha_> sujith: that extracts the file to a directory called filename (whatever it was called)
<sujith> this is a them file
<Lynoure> viperserv2: if it's hardware raid, you are pretty much out of luck unless you have a ipmi card that lest you talk to the hardware raid management...
<sacha_> you can also open .tar.gz with the extractor program, Ark
<sacha_> sujith: oh right, i think you can use themes directly from the tar.. go to System Settings->Appearance->Themes
<sacha_> and then Import...
<viperserv2> hmm its md1 and md2
<Lynoure> viperserv2: that's software raid then... :)
<viperserv2> hmm there is a safe way to get rid of it then?
<viperserv2> well sda1 and sdb1 r the drives
<mobile> has any one had any experiance ATI binary driver and catar?lyst control cente
<Lynoure> viperserv2: not very safe, but at least it should be doable. I would not try to walk you through it remotely, too many variables and if you'd mess it up it would be sad. If you really have only remote access, I wholeheartedly recommend sticking to raid1 unless it's a throwaway system. I know, it feels useless until one of the disks break
<mobile> with kunbuntu
<sujith> sacha i couldnt find a theme options in appearance window
<sujith> sacha i couldnt find a theme options in appearance windo
<mobile> HELP
<sujith> anybody pls help me how can I install tar.gz file
<bean> don are you there
<Lynoure> viperserv2: sooner or later one of them will and then with raid1 your data is still safe and fine, which raid0 or no raid it's just gone (better have good backups).
<genii> It eludes me why raid0 is even used at all
<genii> It's like a step backwards
<pramod> I just upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 and am not able to play sounds... :(
<viperserv2> well if the drive is cooled it wont fail
<genii> pramod: Please report result of command (in Konsole): lspci -v | grep Audio
<pramodok> ok
<genii> viperserv2: All drives fail. Thats why they have MTBF ratings
<sujith> anybody pls help me how can I install tar.gz file
<mobile> Can anyone help me with a ati graphics driver for linux unbuntu and kunbuntu.
<pramod> even my konsole has crashed...
<pramod> got to restart pc... i will be right back
<sujith> sacha r u there
<sujith> can u help me?
<mobile> Can anyone help me with a ati graphics driver for linux unbuntu and kunbuntu.
<genii> pramod: Make sure you run the Konsole version of the kde you are in
<Lynoure> viperserv2: if you still want to unraid, I'll pastebin you something might work, no promises it will not end up with tears, I would not do it remotely, or on an non-backed up system, myself.
<viperserv2> well if there is a small partition for the os it shouold be ok to delete a partition
<pramod> i am using kde 3.5.9
<bean> i,m not vayant
<sujith> I want to install a file with extn tar.gz
<sujith> how can I install that
<pramod> even i installed upgraded to the KDE 4 version.... it's still on KDE 3.5.9
<stdin> sujith: tar.gz is a compresses file you extract, it usually contains source files you need to compile
<stdin> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<viperserv2> \i will try it
<pramod> am not able to play get sounds on the Kubuntu 8.04
<viperserv2> md2 is unmounted
<viperserv2> /dev/md1 3.0G 573M 2.3G 20% /
<viperserv2> varrun 2.0G 48K 2.0G 1% /var/run
<viperserv2> varlock 2.0G 0 2.0G 0% /var/lock
<viperserv2> udev 2.0G 48K 2.0G 1% /dev
<viperserv2> devshm 2.0G 0 2.0G 0% /dev/shm
<Arelis> How do i turn a series of images into an animation with a set FPS rate?>
<pramod> i just upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 and am not able to play sound.. :(
<mefisto__> pramod: did you upgrade from gutsy?
<pramod> yeah
<genii> pramod: Again. Please report the sound card type with the result of command: lspci | grep Audio
<pramod> fron gutsy 7.10
<pramod> ah ok thaks i was waiting for that
<mefisto__> I was reading in ubuntuforums yesterday about the upgrade installing -386 instead of -generic linux images, and that was causing some people to lose sound.
<freitasx> ola
<genii> mefisto__: Also a lot of ppl on < 8.04 ran the !intelhda fix forgetting they did so, and need to re-do it
<pramod> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<hellhound> in Hardy Heron, what program is used to search the words of files within a folder.  for example I want to search for files containing a specific word in a folder and its subfolder
<rishi> hi
<rishi> i want to ask
<pramod> genii: 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<genii> pramod: Ok, now to get device code, :   lspci -nn | grep Audio
<freitasx> alquem sabe se o ug do virtualbox ja foi corrigido
<Lynoure> viperserv2: if you have only 3G, is that a VPS?
<pramod> genii: 80:01.0 Audio device [0403]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller [1106:3288] (rev 10)
<genii> pramod: That will tell us vendor/device identifiers which can be useful to find chipset, etc
<genii> pramod: OK, give me a minute (or 3) for research
<rishi> is ubuntu 7.01 is compatilable with windows vista????
<pramod> ok thanks you... :)
<Lynoure> viperserv2: don't even try if it is, ask the supplier to move you to raid0 or something. And you still have 80% of it free!
<freitasx> somebody speak portuguese????
<jonfhancock> Dude... so far, I'm more irritated than impressed with KDE4
<jpatrick> !pt | freitasx
<ubottu> freitasx: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rishi> is ubuntu 7.01 is compatilable with windows vista????
<pramod> yeah true... KDE 4 still has some bugs... i wonder whether i did the right thing by downloading the KDE4 Remix version... :S
<rishi> pls tell me
<jpatrick> !windows > rishi
<Lynoure> rishi: compatible in what way? You can have both 7.10 and vista on same system...
<rishi> yes
<pramod> rishi: Ubuntu is installed in dual boot in another partition... it has no relationship with its compatibility with vista...
<rishi> pramod:are u from india???
<pramod> nope... Mauritius...
<rishi> ok
<viperserv2> well it has 2 750gb drives
<viperserv2> but i unmounted the md2
<jonfhancock> rishi: do you mean: Can the grub bool loader boot windows vista?
<jonfhancock> if so, then yess
<pramod> rishi: The only compatibility issue is with it's hardware...
<rishi> what about the ububtu 8
<jonfhancock> I got the remix cd too..  I was irritated that it didn't come with amarok
<jonfhancock> or konversation
<rishi> pramod:i am asking because
<jonfhancock> and I hate the new panel/widgets
<rishi> pramod:i installed
<rishi> ubuntu 7.10
<rishi> on a hp pavalion dv67000
<rishi> laptop
<Lynoure> jonfhancock: well, go back to kde3? kde4 support is on #kubuntu-kde4 anyway :)
<rishi> which have vista on it
<rishi> wjen i finished
<jonfhancock> Lynoure: I probably will
<rishi> installation
<rishi> and restart laptop
<rishi> then grub start showing
<rishi> two option for vista
<viperserv2> if i de partition md2 that would be enough?
<Lynoure> jonfhancock: it's possible to have both too, that way you can occasionally go take a look at the side you normally don't use
<rishi> and when i boot my vista
<genii> pramod: I'm not having much success with google. But it seems that this chipset is somehow tied up with winmodem HSF driver, a lot of reverences to this. PErhaps due to bundled VIA chipset.
<Maximilian001> hi guys
<Maximilian001> is there something like .kde/Autostart  but for the END of the session?   I need to define a command which has to be executed by logging out
<rishi> then it will not boot
<rishi> but ubuntu working currectly
<jonfhancock> rishi google vista grub
<rishi> pramod:so wht's the problem???
<jonfhancock> Lynoure: good point
<parkin> my adept manager doesnt start, it just loads for a while and then closes
<rishi> jonfhancock:so what the problem with my vista???
<viperserv2> yeah i want to gamble things cause tech support will just install a new os at the data center
<pramod> rishi: the problem is with vista... not ubuntu.... u might have deleted an essential partition in vista...
<pramod> rishi: while making partition for ur ubuntu...
<rishi> it has only two partion
<rishi> one for recovery and one for vista
<rishi> and i just resize vist partion
<jonfhancock> You resized the partition?
<jonfhancock> hmm
<rishi> yes
<rishi> so what??
<viperserv2> /dev/sda1 * 1 392 3148708+ fd Linux raid autodetect
<viperserv2> /dev/sda2 393 91136 728901180 fd Linux raid autodetect
<viperserv2> /dev/sda3 91137 91201 522112+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<viperserv2> /dev/sdb1 * 1 392 3148708+ fd Linux raid autodetect
<viperserv2> /dev/sdb2 393 91136 728901180 fd Linux raid autodetect
<viperserv2> /dev/sdb3 91137 91201 522112+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<jonfhancock> rishi can you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin.com?
<stdin> !paste > viperserv2
<mefisto__> rishi: can you mount the vista partition in kubuntu?
<genii> pramod: Please report result of : lspci -nnv -s 80.01.0    (pastebin and not here please)
<rishi> at the time i have not that laptop so i acn't
<rishi> can't
<jonfhancock> ah
<Lynoure> viperserv2: Like I said, I won't walk you through it, but you can use http://pastebin.com/d32b68a4a as inspiration, but not recommended at all to be done remotely or on a system with unreplacable data, and you'll need to figure out yourself what device is which. (Read: not recommended at all) Good luck.
<rishi> jonfhancock:but
<rishi> when i go to hp services
<rishi> then they tell
<rishi> me that there is an
<jonfhancock> rishi: make sure the line to boot vista in your menu.lst looks like this http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/about78184.html
<stdin> !enter | rishi
<ubottu> rishi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rishi> ok
<genii> pramod: I *suspect* you have an ATI SoundBlaster SB450 attached to a VIA bus but want to know for sure
<rishi> special think with dv series of hp that they only support vista
<jonfhancock> rishi: Past that, you may have damaged your windows partition when you resized it.  If you're desparate, use the vista CD to repair the vista boot loader and try that
<viperserv2> none of them work
<pramod> genii: WAt's pastebin??? :S
<parkin> i can get the adept manager to start
<genii> !pastebin | pramod
<ubottu> pramod: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rishi> i tryed to install a new vista on my laptop but when i boot my system from taht dvd then it cant boot with it
<parkin> its just loads then dissapears
<pramod> genii: i have no soundblater card...
<Lynoure> viperserv2: and you'll prolly need to edit mdadm.conf in the end to do away with nagging which you'll get if the md is still there
<genii> pramod: It will be a builtin card on the motherboard but not immediately recognised
<pramod> genii: hmmm the card i am using is an integrated one...
<rishi> ok i see that on that url it is clearly written that do not resize vista partion
<rishi> so my mistake is that by mistake i resize vista partion
<genii> pramod: A more exact model is what we are trying to find here, along with how it is attached
<pramod> it's integrated on the mainboard...
<jonfhancock> rishi: If you can mount the vista partition in linux, you can salvage the data
<pramod> genii: a realtek soundcard
<genii> pramod: builtin=integrated    The card may report as some VIA thing but instead be made by another maker and sort of spliced in.
<rishi> jonfhancock:my ubuntu doesn't showing vista partions
<narothepharoh> im having a problem with wine
<pramod> genii: ok i will try to research it and tell you about it... :)
<jonfhancock> rishi: you may have to mount it manually
<jonfhancock> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jonfhancock> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<genii> pramod: OK. Get back to me when you have a better idea of the exact card, etc.
<pramod> ok... thanks...
<rishi> but i want to ask that when i boot my laptop from a fresh dvd of vista for a new install why it can't boot
<narothepharoh> i recently updated to 8.04 and now when i try to browse the c drive in wine it says url not supported
<rishi> and that dvd working coorectly on others
<jonfhancock> rishi: that is an hp/vista question.
<rishi> ok
<parkin> .
<rishi> i am just asking because if u have any idea about it
<jonfhancock> rishi: I'm affraid I don't
<jonfhancock> I don't use vista.
<rishi> i also hate windows
<jonfhancock> because Ubuntu kicks vista's rear
<rishi> and i am building my own linux
<rishi> it will comes to market soon
<narothepharoh> anyone have any ideas?
<rishi> with name ILINUX
<jonfhancock> narothepharoh: what file browser are you using?
<faderhval> something good have happent with kubuntu 8.04! i can actually install and update World of warcraft with no major problems go Kubuntu
<jonfhancock> konqueror or dolphin?
<pramod> rishi: how u build ur own linux?
<genii> jonfhancock: I need to keep Vista on my laptop for warrantee purposes, but I've booted up to it a total of 3 times
<narothepharoh> it is thunar
<rishi> i am just download the latest kernel
<rishi> then compilie all pakages
<narothepharoh> jonfhancock i believe it is dolphin
<rishi> and all basic utils
<jonfhancock> narothepharoh: hmm not familiar with that one.  try it in another browser.  mine opens ok in konqueror
<rishi> first i make a temporary minimal syatem
<rishi> which is able to boot my system only nothing else
<pramod> rishi: there is a site called linuxfromscratch... i want to use that....
<narothepharoh> jonfhancock: how do i get konqueror
<fildo> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jonfhancock> narothepharoh: you're in kubuntu right?
<rishi> pramod:great that a good one
<narothepharoh> jonfhancock: yes
<jonfhancock> narothepharoh: it should be installed already
<rishi> pramod:do u use it before??/
<jonfhancock> under internet in the menu
<genii> pramod: It is a very good site if you want to get in-depth. Although I have not visited there now in a few years
<narothepharoh> it uses the thunar file browser
<narothepharoh> i dont know how to change that
<pramod> rishi: not yet... currently busy with exams... will complete exams first... then will take a look at it... :)
<pramod> Hey guys got a question...
<pramod> Am a student of computer science and engineering... With ur experience... which linux distribution u recommend me to use?
<jonfhancock> narothepharoh: hmm mine opens in dolphin too... I'm not sure what to tell you
<narothepharoh> jonfhancock: i have tried to uninstall and install too
<rickey> adept manger keep frezing up
<jonfhancock> pramod: I'm a cs student too.  I've settled on kubuntu
<jonfhancock> narothepharoh: you mean uninstall and install wine? or kubuntu?
<mefisto__> how to make konqueror default file browser? is that the problem jonfhancock and narothepharoh?
<rishi> if follow lfs then it's very good
<pramod> ok.. thanks... Kubuntu is felxible... and can play a lot with it even if it's risky... :P
<jonfhancock> rickey: use apt-get on the command line.  it's easier and faster
<narothepharoh> mefisto: yes
<rishi> pramod: u  can find me in the channel of lfs-support also
<rishi> with name peeyush
<narothepharoh> jonfhancock: wine
<genii> pramod: The programming tools in KDE like KDevelop make Kubuntu preferable for the *buntu set of linux if you plab to do programming, etc
<genii> *plan
<rickey> what is the reset command
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: first, start konqueror (alt-F2, then type konqueror)
<genii> !aptfix | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jonfhancock> pramod: I'm also using eclipse for developing in Java, C++ and PHP
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, Open Konqueror/Settings/Configure Konqueror/File Associations/ under "Known Types" choose Inode/System Directory/Application Preference Order , move Konqueror to the top , click apply, close konq configure.Then open Konqueror Settings on the toolbar and choose "Configure View Profiles",choose "File Managaement",then save
<jonfhancock> pramod: which is nice because it's cross platform
<rishi> promod:do u want to ask any question abot linux from scratch??
<mefisto__> what BluesKaj said ^^
<narothepharoh> mefisto: The command "konqueror" failed to run:
<narothepharoh> Failed to execute child process "konqueror" (No such file or directory)
<pramod> rishi: Thanks for the help... will really need you...
<viperserv2> i hate raid1 so much
<genii> !helpersnack | BluesKaj
<rishi> ok thak u
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pramod> rishi: currently i got exams... so will look at it after exams...
<rishi> ok
<sujith> Hi can anyone help me with how can i install tar.gz file
<pramod> rishi: can i get ur contacs? msn...
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, the same goes for 'system directory '
<sujith> this is a theme file
<jonfhancock> sujith: you don't really install a tar.gz, you just unzip it
<rishi> yes
<sujith> ya i unzipped it
<jonfhancock> so what was inside?
<narothepharoh> mefisto: i am installing it now
<genii> sujith: Firstly: Was it some program thet you could not install by the package manager that you need this tar.gz file for
<rishi> u can contat me on my email
<sujith> i want to install a theme file which is in tar.gz format
<rishi> cpeeyush@gmail.com
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: did you remove konqueror?
<narothepharoh> mefisto: no
<sujith> i want to install a new theme rishi
<sujith> it is tar.gz format
<rishi> pramod:in which standered u r studying????
<narothepharoh> mefisto: i dont think so unless when i updated it did it
<sujith> i unzipped it
<rishi> sujith:u just untar it
<sujith> ya
<pramod> rishi: final year.. University of Mauritius...
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, one more thing , choose directory in the inode tree as well as sytem directory
<sujith> but i dont know how to install in linux
<rishi> sujith:then
<jonfhancock> sujith: is there a README or INSTALL file in the folder that was created?
<sujith> it is theme file
<pramod> rishi: BSc... :D
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: it's narothepharoh that needs help with konqueror
<sujith> but i think i need to compile it
<sujith> right?
<rishi> pramod:ok i am a first year student from india
<rishi> i am doing B.TECH in computer science
<jonfhancock> sujith: maybe, but maybe not.  It may just be one of those things you drop into a folder, or run a script
<jonfhancock> sujith: compiling can be complicated
<rishi> sujith:is there any reame file??
<genii> sujith:Fast theme install instructions in KDE http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Install-KDE-Themes/Icons
<sujith> there is no readme file
<rishi> sujith:ok
<pramod> rishi: cool... great ambitions... ;)
<rishi> so just follw genii url
<rishi> it's better
<rishi> pramod:thank u
<rishi> sujith:r u using KDE???
<BluesKaj> oops sorry mefisto__ ;) I hope he read my post
<sujith> yes
<BluesKaj> too many tasks
<pramod> Got to reinstall Linux 8.04 in the end of next month?
<rishi> ok then follow that url
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: he was having trouble even starting konqueror. narothepharoh, is konqueror working now?
<narothepharoh> i am still getting this error  Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c".   The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported.
<BluesKaj> trying to open konq in wine ?
<rishi> sujith:that url has complete refrence for u just follow it
<narothepharoh> mefisto_: i have konqueror all set now and still this
<rishi> genii;thank u for that url
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, in wine ?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: trying to navigate to the wine c: drive directory, in konqueror
<narothepharoh> blueskaj: i did what you wrote to make konqueror default
<fidelio> hi
<narothepharoh> i dont know whats up with wine
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, ok good
<fidelio> anybody knows the command to list hda devices?
<narothepharoh> it was working fine before i updated to 8.04
<genii> rishi: np
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: what if you replace the ~ with /home/narothepharaoh/ ?
<Lynoure> fidelio: not sure what you mean,  ls /dev/hda*  maybe
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, what are you trying to run on wine ?
<fidelio> thanks Lyn: this command does not work unfortunately
<narothepharoh> Blueskaj: a windows game marine sharpshooter or anything
<narothepharoh> nothing works
<Lynoure> fidelio: can you tell in different words what you want?
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: go to your ~/.wine directory and make sure the drive_c dir is still there
<fidelio> list all my hda devices to get info on my external HD
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, you don't need to use konq to navigate to the game
<mefisto__> fidelio: what about ls /dev/sd*
<Lynoure> fidelio: that command I gave you should list all devices (partition device nodes) for hda, if there is none, the system might not see hda at all
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, find the game-install.exe and  , right click on it , choose install with , choose wine
<rishi> ok buy buy to all
<narothepharoh> Blueskaj: it works to install it but when i try to run it i get nothing
<rishi> i just ask one more intersting thing
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: is it a directx game?
<rishi> ububtu i totally free even shiping also
<narothepharoh> mefisto_: yes
<rishi> so how any orhanizer of all thise earn money for it???/
<fidelio> Lyn: this is what i get -ls: cannot access /dev/hda*: No such file or directory
<narothepharoh> wine
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: I've never got wine to run anything directx
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, open it with wine as well
<Mkop> I'm trying to setup printers, but there is no printers module in KControl
<asdasdqweqweqw>  I am unable to drag windows from one virtual desktop to another after installing compiz. Is there something I am missing? I tried several methods I found using google, but none worked
<mefisto__> fidelio: try ls /dev/sd* instead of hda
<narothepharoh> Blueskaj: i try to open it with wine but nothing happens
<pramod> Where can i get some idea about Fedora Linux?
<rishi> pramod:u cah go to fedora site
<rishi> or join chnnel of fedora
<BluesKaj> maybe mefisto__ has a point , about it requiring directX , there maybe a workaround but Ican't recall now what that is
<pramod> wat's the fedora channel?
<fidelio> Lyn:/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda5
<rishi> pramod:u can find it in IRC channel list
<rishi> easily
<Lynoure> fidelio: so no hda at all.
<rishi> pramod:or use fedora forums
<rishi> pramod:on fedora web site
<pramod> ok thanks
<Mkop> does anyone have any ideas for me?
<rishi> Mkop;pls tell ur problem
<narothepharoh> well what do i do about this?   Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c".  The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported.
<Mkop> there is no Printers module in KControl
<Mkop> I should point out, I'm using andLinux and whatever KDE stuff I have I installed via Synaptic
<rishi> Mkop;so u want to use printer???
<mefisto__> Mkop: printers is under the peripherals section in kcontrol. Also in systemsettings
<rishi> promod:http://fedoraproject.org/
<rishi> promod: http://fedoraproject.org/
<Mkop> it's supposed to be under peripherals, but isn't
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, the forums all seem to suggest installing cedega to play directX games on wine
<pramod> rishi: thanks i got it...
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: what about ~/.wine  ??  does that exist? is there anything inside that dir?
<rishi> promod: ok so find it there
<BluesKaj> ok errands to do , BBL
<rishi> Mkop:is problem is solved???/
<narothepharoh> Blueskaj: how do i get cedega? i tried sudo apt-get but it says couldnt find it
<rishi> is any one have any idea about MANDRIVA??
<Mkop> rishi: no
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: cedega is a commercial version of wine
<Mkop> the module is not there - peripherals contains Joystick, Mouse, and Storage Media
<rishi> Mkop:r u using root???
<pramod> well after seeing the net... and looking everywhere... i think Kubuntu is the best option...
<Mkop> yes
<mefisto__> Mkop: what about in systemsettings?
<genii> narothepharoh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega             the CVS link
<pramod> it's been more popular than fedora
<rishi> promod: ok
<Mkop> do you mean System Administration in KControl?
<Mkop> there's no printers in there
<rishi> promod: is ur printer is supportaable to linux
<mefisto__> Mkop: in kmenu, system settings, or type systemsettings in konsole
<rishi> promod: soory i am just asking to Mkop
<Lynoure> Mkop: and you are in kde3?
<rishi> Mkop: is ur printer is supportaable to linux
<Mkop> bash: systemsettings: command not found
<Mkop> I haven't even gotten to the part of adding the printer itself yet
<rishi> Mkop: is ur printer is supportaable to linux???
<Mkop> how do I know what version of kde I have?
<mefisto__> Mkop: are you running kubuntu?
<Mkop> I'm running andLinux, and I should be able to access the printer via samba
<genii> Mkop: in Konsole:      lsb_release -a
<Mkop> no, I'm running andLinux with some KDE stuff installed
<genii> Oh KDE ver
<Lynoure> what is andLinux?
<Mkop> it's a thing to run linux natively in Windows
<genii> Mkop: rightclick KMenu..Panel Menu..Help...About KDE
<tales_2010> is there a way to change the way you open applications or files on kde4? I want to change it to double-click instead of only one..
<Mkop> I'm using KDE release 3.5.8
<rishi> tales_2010;u go to the system seetings
<Lynoure> Mkop: http://www.andlinux.org/faq.php point "Printer Setup"
<mefisto__> Mkop: but it's not kubuntu, right?
<Mkop> no, it's not kubuntu
<Lynoure> Mkop: and next time maybe #andLinux
<rishi> tales_2010:then u can easily find it there
<Mkop> I'm trying to follow the instructions there, but there is no Printers Module in KControl
<genii> Mkop: How did you decide #kubuntu was the place to get kde/andLinux support?? ;)
<Mkop> I was in #ubuntu and they suggested I ask here
<tales_2010> rishi: oh that's right, thank you
<Mkop> andLinux is running on/in/around (I'm not sure which) ubuntu
<mefisto__> Mkop: you could try installing kde-systemsettings, if your distro is ubuntu-based
<freitasx> hello
<rishi> tales_2010:ok
<rishi> tales_2010:ur welcome
<rishi> freitasx;hi
<freitasx> hello
<freitasx> I'from Brazil
<rishi> freitasx:can i help u???
<freitasx> and I don speak english well
<freitasx> :)
<rishi> freitasx:so what????
<pramod> freitasx: do not worry.. we speak english well.... :)
<freitasx> :)
<freitasx> I know
<genii> !br | freitasx If you ask clearly in English here we may be able to assist, otherwise
<ubottu> freitasx If you ask clearly in English here we may be able to assist, otherwise: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tales_2010> freitasx: or speak to me in pm and I'll translate your question :P
<freitasx> ok
<genii> Remember to register if you haven't already to be able to PM
<Mkop> OK, I installed kde-systemsettings, but there's no printers item in there either
<freitasx> I was using the virtualbox  but I discoverd that it was a bug because my system dont work very well
<rishi> freitasx:pls exlian
<rishi> explain
<pramod> Can anyone tell me wat's the virtualbox???
<freitasx> the system before some minutes no boot more
<freitasx> virtualbox-ose
<faderhval> uhm...any work around the Audio driver crash when restarting X in 8.04 ? or is a reboot the only solution?
<freitasx> thereś a book this program
<freitasx> there ś a bog in the kernel 2.6
<rishi> freitasx:i thnk no
<mefisto__> faderhval: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<rishi> freitasx:pls tell commplete version of kernel
<freitasx> 2.6.24.16-generic
<faderhval> thanks
<rishi> freitasx:wait for while i am jst checking it
<freitasx> Iḿ install again windows Xp with virtualbox
<rishi> freitasx:why???
<freitasx> because I can boot my virtualsystem
<freitasx> can't
<to0om> hi all
<to0om> my kded has a continous cpu usage of 100%, does anyone know why?
<mefisto__> Mkop: does "kcmshell printers"  do anything?
<faderhval> mefisto__: thanks but it didn't work i still get "Xine was unable to initiallzie any audio drivers"
<Mkop> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'printers'.
<rishi> to0om:what linux u r using??
<to0om> rishi: kubuntu hardy heron
<rishi> to0om:tell me configratioj of ur system
<rishi> to0om:configartion
<to0om> rishi: nothing special, i run kde with (mostly) default settings
<to0om> rishi: and i'm using dualhead
<mefisto__> Mkop: is kdeprint installed? I'm out of ideas after this one
<Mkop> no, it wasn't
<Mkop> I'm installing it now
<rishi> to0om:dualhead???
<to0om> rishi: 2 monitors
<to0om> rishi: i have a notebook and an external dvi display attached
<Mkop> ok, that fixed it :-)
<rishi> to0om:i am just asking confrigation of ur cpu
<rishi> to0om:e.g. processer,ram etc
<genii> Mkop: I think "printers" is a module which is bundled in kde-guidance metapackage
<to0om> rishi: cpu configuration? intel core 2 duo 2x2.0 ghz, 2 gb of ram
<to0om> rishi: asus a8js notebook
<rishi> to0om:ok
<rishi> to0om:is this problem comes last days or comes regularly
<to0om> rishi: yesterday, i migrated to hardy, and since then i have this problem
<rishi> to0om:do install any new software or a new hardware???
<rishi> to0om:do u install any new software or a new hardware???
<to0om> rishi: well, yesterday i installed kubuntu and after first boot, i installed lots of things, such as apache, php, mysql server, thunderbird, ...
<to0om> rishi: no hardware changes
<rishi> to0om:ok
<rishi> to0om:there is something in ur softwares which is unsupported or courrepted
<to0om> rishi: and why should that lead to 100% cpu usage of kded?
<rishi> to0om:i don't understand what is kded is u mean kde???
<to0om> thanks rishi for you help, but i guess you don't know what i'm talking about
<genii> I noticed this 100% usage with kded will happen if you are trying to run for instance a kde4 app from in kde3
<to0om> rishi: kded is the KDE daemon
<rishi> to0om:ok
<rishi> to0om:i am asking because i am just confused
<to0om> genii: there's no kde4 app running
<rishi> to0om:so go to control centre or in system settings as root
<to0om> i don't even have the libs at this time
<SSJ_GZ> to0om: I think I heard somewhere that device auto-mounting can cause 100% kded CPU usage with KDE3.5.9
<rishi> to0om:and check out about any running services
<to0om> SSJ_GZ: that could be the problem
<to0om> SSJ_GZ: i'm using device automount
<slow-motion> re
<SSJ_GZ> to0om: explore in Section~\ref{sec:stubbornsetswith_h}.
<SSJ_GZ> oops
<SSJ_GZ> to0om: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdelibs/+bug/194474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194474 in kdelibs "[hardy] kded in loop (100%CPU) when using 'mount automatically'" [Undecided,In progress]
<SSJ_GZ> Stupid Klipper!
<to0om> SSJ_GZ: sounds like my problem
<to0om> ok i'll dig into it
<to0om> thanks for you help guys
<SSJ_GZ> np:)
<darkmatter> hi
<rishi> genni:so what the solution of that problem???
<darkmatter> is it true that Dolphin for 3.5.9 is not maintained?
<genii> rishi: When I had that kded issue I just forcibly killed it.
<SSJ_GZ> darkmatter: It's certainly not maintained by the guy who started the project.
<darkmatter> SSJ_GZ that's rather diplomatic answer :)
<rishi> genni:but that's not the solution dude
<SSJ_GZ> darkmatter: Also the correct one ;)
<albuntu> is there any gui manager for lamp in kde ?
<genii> rishi: I know :)
<darkmatter> i just come across the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/136695 and I was shocked
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136695 in kdebase "Cutting and pasting files with Dolphin does not work properly" [Unknown,Fix released]
<rishi> albuntu:lamp meams???
<darkmatter> aha, ubottu knows more
<genii> albuntu: No. server comes without gui for security. Instead, install a web control panel for which program you prefer gui control of.
<albuntu> genii: ok you mean like phpmyadmin , webmin and things like this ? will them do the trick ?
<fdoving> darkmatter: yeah, you should change the default filemanager back to konqueror. dolphin-kde3version is broken and won't be fixed.
<fdoving> it just looks rather good.
<fdoving> a nice alternative file manager.
<darkmatter> fdoving: i've done that already... except... why is it set up as default in KDE3 Heron, which came out 2 weeks ago?
<melkor> hello I have just installed kde3 and I am wondering how do I make the small 4x4 application launchers
<fdoving> darkmatter: the majority wanted dolphin to be the default. it was discussed early in the development cycle. for the record, i voted against it beeing default.
<darkmatter> fdoving: it is not very fortunate...
<darkmatter> fdoving: i consider it showstopper for recomending system to newbies
<darkmatter> fdoving: nevermind, thanks to info
<fdoving> darkmatter: it is, but changing back to konqueror is rather simple, even for new users. (right-click folder -> properties -> wrench -> move konqueror to the top of the list)
<rishi_dhingra> albuntu:lamp meams???
<stefan-f> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rishi_dhingra> therer is a network problem soory for delay
<darkmatter> fdoving: well, it is PR disaster..."try this cool system, but do not forget to change default file manager for a one more reliable"...
<darkmatter> fdoving: anyway, it is not your fault
<melkor> Is there a problem with dolphin
<fdoving> darkmatter: yep.
<D_Eagle> i m facing serious problem in kubuntu, I can't shutdown my computer ! :(can any body help ?big problem while shutting down... i always hard shutdown my computer :(
<D_Eagle>  just blank screen appears and stays like that
<jussi01> D_Eagle: what happens when you do: sudo shutdown -h now
<jussi01> ?
<wojci_> hi all
<D_Eagle> just blank screen appears and stays like that
<darkmatter> you can at least try ALT SYSRQ R , S, E, I, U, B ke combination to avoid cold reboot
<D_Eagle> in that blank screen, if i press ctrl + alt+ backspace, login screen appears from where if i shutdown, kubuntu shutdowns.. but still my computer doesn't turn off
<BluesKaj> D_Eagle, are you running hardy with an ati graphics card ?
<D_Eagle> nope
<wojci_> how can i add repositories to kubuntu 7.04?
<D_Eagle> in  hardy
<fdoving> !repositories | wojci_
<ubottu> wojci_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<D_Eagle> but with intel 945 chipset
<D_Eagle> it used to be okay before
<wojci_> thanks
<D_Eagle> but.. after i installed few things. like avant window navigator and made few changes in login manager thenthe problem started
<BluesKaj> ahh, kde4 ?
<D_Eagle> yeah kde4
<D_Eagle> but the problem is there in kde3 too
<BluesKaj> ok, perhaps the ppl at #kubuntu-kde4 can help
<D_Eagle> i just been thru there
<rishi_> hi
<D_Eagle> :D
<rishi_> i am back
<D_Eagle> they referred me there
<D_Eagle> here
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> !avant
<ubottu> Factoid avant not found
<MintLars> Hi, I need some help debugging. The X-server crashes with sig11 when trying to log into first class client. However, there's at least a third party involved, since login in fcc doesn't cause the crash when it's the only app running on the desktop. I need to know what to do to send some relevant bug info.
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<viperserv2> how do i install freens?
<darkmatter> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<D_Eagle> !shutdown
<ubottu> Factoid shutdown not found
<D_Eagle> !halt
<ubottu> Factoid halt not found
<faderhval> anyone in here been succesfull with WoW on 8.04 hardy??
<D_Eagle> !logout
<ubottu> Factoid logout not found
<alexman> hello
<alexman> i have a question
<BunnyRevolution> ask
<D_Eagle> then u shud ask :D
<alexman> i recently discovered my monitor supports 1600X1200 res, but once i enabled my nvidia drivers in linux it doesnt support my res
<alexman> so my prob is how do i get my nice 1600X1200 res?
<BluesKaj> D_Eagle, look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for aline that says "composite = 0" , change that line to "composite = enable"
<alexman> anyone?
<D_Eagle> there isn't any line like "composite"
<BluesKaj> Section "Extensions"
<BluesKaj>   Option "Composite" "Enable"
<BluesKaj> EndSection
<D_Eagle> BluesKaj, my xorg.conf doesn't even contain "composite" word :S
<BluesKaj> copy and paste those lines to the bottom of the file and save , if you have permissions
<D_Eagle> oh sure
<D_Eagle> okie..hope this solves my problem :)
<D_Eagle> thnx for  everything
<BluesKaj> thank me if it works
<viperserv2> hmm with freenx what windows should i use?
<viperserv2> kde or gnome
<alexman> gnome
<alexman> ﻿i recently discovered my monitor supports 1600X1200 res, but once i enabled my nvidia drivers in linux it doesnt support my res
<Walzmyn> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<binde> slt
<PovAddict> I have compiz, and I set it to use the desktop cube
<PovAddict> how do I add more desktops?
<Fujisan> trivia: Which scifi movie stars Bill Clinton?
<Fujisan> PovAddict oh man i missed ya
<PovAddict> if I go to Configure desktops and change the count, the change doesn't take effect
<Walzmyn> PovAddict, are you using the gui?
<Fujisan> did you miss me too PovAddict?
<Fujisan> =p
<darkmatter> fstab now looks unfamiliar, what does the <pass> parameter means?
<PovAddict> and I can't find it on CompizConfig either
<Walzmyn> PovAddict, compiz calls their desktops viewports - that's what your looking for.
<PovAddict> "Viewport switcher" has no option for number of viewports
<Fujisan> PovAddict listen to Walzmyn
<wayneandleanne> can somebody help me please, on running mythtv-setup i get an error "cannot login to database" can anybody help?
<PovAddict> found it - it's in General Options :)
<Fujisan> PovAddict you are welcome
<Fujisan> :)
<Fujisan> we are friends now PovAddict?
<PovAddict> although the pager on the KDE panel still shows two
<clayd> con someone point me in the right direction to set up dual monitors (spanned desktop)
<Fujisan> PovAddict
<Fujisan> my best friend on the globe
<Fujisan> bye
<Fujisan> Nicolas
<Fujisan> Alvarez
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wayneandleanne> is there anybody here with any experiance with mythtv?
<clayd> any ideas on dual screen setup.  i dont know why i can find this.  I am using 8.04
<ek> Anyone here know why my sound would stop working once I try to play music via Amarok or MPlayer?
<ek> When I log into KDE, it works fine. All KDE sounds work. But, as soon as I open Amarok nothing works anymore.
<ek> clayd: http://www.astahost.com/info.php/help-using-dual-monitors-kde-kubuntu_t12101.html
<ek> That help?
<European-African> hey guys, just installed kde-desktop for ubuntu, and i am very confused? like where is the synapic package manager?
<clayd> you have to install it.
<clayd> sudo apt-get install synapic
<clayd> something like that
<European-African> does it not come preinstalled
<clayd> no
<European-African> what is adept
<clayd> i just installed it this morning
<p_quarles> well, Adept comes preinstalled
<faisal> i want to learn about installing grub and playing with it. Plz help me
<p_quarles> that is the KDE graphical apt manager
<jussi01> !grub | faisal
<ubottu> faisal: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<clayd> what the last person said :)
<European-African> what is the best package manager for kde
<faisal> Thx alot dear
<European-African> the one that comes with it?
<BunnyRevolution> European-African: adept is the equivalant
<clayd> i like synapic
<European-African> or the spm
<p_quarles> European-African, it depends on the distro
<BunnyRevolution> adept works well
<p_quarles> for Kubuntu, adept is the best; some people like synaptic, but that requires Gtk libs
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyon!
<ubuntu> my kubuntu 8.04 hardy heron linux is not playing .mp3. Can anyone help in teling how to configure Amarok?
<fdoving> !mp3 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<European-African> ok, will try adept, this is all so confusing coming from gnome!
<usamahashimi> How can I install my (restricted) nvidia driver?
<clayd> so my turn.  any ideas on setting up multiple screens
<European-African> thanx
<p_quarles> European-African, you can also use aptitude (an ncurses program) or just command line apt
<BunnyRevolution> European-African: actually, i think you'll enjoy it
<acemo> can i configure the volume of flashplayer or firefox..?
<faisal> How to get the classical KDE menu?
<BunnyRevolution> acemo: configure?
<usamahashimi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<European-African> ok thanx agian
<BunnyRevolution> faisal: i assume your using kde4
<faisal> ya
<BunnyRevolution> there is an option for that
<acemo> BunnyRevolution: the sound of flash is about 3 times as loud as all other sound
<faisal> plz
<clayd> thanks
<faisal> where is the option of KDe clasic menue?
<usamahashimi> can anyone tell me that how can i install (restricted) nvidia driver?
<European-African> how do you filter apps in adept? like just to games?
<jussi01> !nvidea | usamahashimi
<ubottu> Factoid nvidea not found
<jussi01> !nvidia | usamahashimi
<ubottu> usamahashimi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usamahashimi> jussi01: I check that but I can not find the restricted driver option in control panel
<usamahashimi> jussi01: its missing
<gra> holaA!!!
<jussi01> !es | gra
<ubottu> gra: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<European-African> BunnyRevolution: could u help me. how do you filter apps in adept? like just to games?
<ifroog_> European-African, Simply search for "game"
<jussi01> usamahashimi: did you look in the advanced section?
<BunnyRevolution> European-African: there is a menu "add/remove programs"
<BunnyRevolution> on you K menu
<BunnyRevolution> there is a game's menu there
<usamahashimi> jussi01: yes, i know that it used to be there but in kubuntu hardy heron, its missing
<European-African> ok thanx
<BunnyRevolution> European-African: something you might consider is looking at different linux game sites on the inet
<jussi01> usamahashimi: are you on kde3 or 4?
<European-African> ok will do
<BunnyRevolution> that way you can peruse thier sites and find games that suits you before trial and error install
<BunnyRevolution> European-African: what kind of games are you looking for?
<usamahashimi> jussi01: i am using kde 3
<European-African> 3d multiplayer shooter
<ifroog_> BunnyRevolution, whats the best  lan game out there ?
<BunnyRevolution> ah, there are several i can recommend
<jussi01> usamahashimi: install jokey-kde
<Nix3rrr> iam using ktorrent. when i launch it. it downloads at good speed. then after some time it decreases and gradually to zero speed. stailed. why?
<jussi01> !info tremulous | European-African
<ubottu> european-african: tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (hardy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<usamahashimi>  jussi01package jokey-kde not found
<acemo> is there a way to lower the volume of flashplayer in firefox? atm flashplayer is about 3 times as loud as the rest of the system
<administrator> h
<jussi01> usamahashimi: my bad, jockey-kde
<European-African> ubottu: i have installed it? but dont know how to use it:)
<BunnyRevolution> European-African: i assume like CTF, Quake, UnReal Tourney
<usamahashimi> jussi01: jockey-kde is already the newest version
<ifroog_> European-African, Nexuiz
<jussi01> !bot | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Nix3rrr> iam using ktorrent. when i launch it. it downloads at good speed. then after some time it decreases and gradually to zero speed. stailed. what can be wrong?
<European-African> ok will try your suggestions, just looking on the net now
<usamahashimi> jussi01: ok download started, thanks
<jussi01> usamahashimi: :)
<mwe> what package provides X includes?
<European-African> lol
<mwe> I'm trying to compile a window decoration style and ./configure complains about missing X includes.
<ifroog_> European-African, http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<jussi01> !info nexuiz | European-African
<ubottu> european-african: nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (hardy), package size 657 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<jussi01> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<European-African> ifroog_and ubottu: ok will try, looks good
<BunnyRevolution> nexuiz is a good first person shooter
<fitzgerald> anyone else having trouble enabling the desktop cube in compiz fusion through simple-ccsm?
<European-African> still trying to learn how to use the package manager and everything
<jussi01> European-African: its simple, open adept, search for the package, click install, cliack apply
<European-African> i was playing alien-arena but it had problems
<European-African> jussi01: it is not a particular package i want, i like to browse
<European-African> gnome had a good browsing environment
<jussi01> European-African: use the tags on the right - they help :)
<BunnyRevolution> European-African: i suspect your talking about firefox?
<BunnyRevolution> as a browsing environment?
<European-African> when i click them they do not filter the apps
<jussi01> European-African: drag and drop to the i want/i do not want boxes
<European-African> no, browsing the apps, like on adept or spm
<faderhval> hey again peeps...im having some troubles with my video driver: I can install it in a terminal with out X of course and then start x back up again how ever if i reboot i can\t load KDM and I am forced into recovery mode and do an xfix to reconfigure my xorg.conf  any ideas_
<faderhval> ?
<fitzgerald>  anyone else having trouble enabling the desktop cube in compiz fusion through simple-ccsm?
<jussi01> fitzgerald: you may want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<fitzgerald> K
<BunnyRevolution> European-African: you may be comfortable with synaptic.  you can install this if you wish.
<BunnyRevolution> as that is what your used to.  you need to do what's comfortable for you
<ek> Hrm. This really is rather strange.
<ek> I don't understand what happens.
<European-African> BunnyRevolution: i think it is still on from gnome setion, will try find it
<koen_> hello
<BunnyRevolution> you can open up a terminal and type in "sudo aptitude install synaptic"  be aware that it will install other programs you would not normally use in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> synaptic works just fine in kubuntu. I use it more than adept
<BunnyRevolution> hi koen_
<BunnyRevolution> ek: what is strange?
<koen_> how is it going out there?
<BluesKaj> it goes
<BunnyRevolution> for me, great.  sunny weather, and a lazy afternoon
<koen_> nice  :d
<European-African> ok found it
<European-African> thanx
<BunnyRevolution> np.  your welcome
<koen_> are there people here who work with ubuntu ultimate edition?
<koen_> ???
<Matt1728> can someone tell me what is the best browser
<koen_>  are there people here who are familiarwith ubuntu ultimate edition?
<jussi01> !mint | koen_
<ubottu> koen_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<European-African> i cant find the control center button they keep talking about, is it the systems setting button?
<jussi01> !best > Matt1728
<Dragnslcr> Matt1728- lynx, by far
<powertool08> what are the different ways to get an embedded terminal?
<Matt1728> cool thanks ill try lynx
<BluesKaj> European-African, system settings/advanced
<jussi01> Matt1728: lynx is a terminal browser...
<Matt1728> really?
<jussi01> yes...
<jussi01> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1140 kB, installed size 4880 kB
<Matt1728> so just plain text?
<jussi01> yes
<Matt1728> ahh
<European-African> BluesKaj, there is no system>>settings
<Matt1728> is there anything better than firefox because it crasher for no reason on my computer
<jussi01> Matt1728: what are you looking for in abrowser? then maybe we can help you?
<European-African> there is system>>services
<Matt1728> like a firefox type
<BluesKaj> European-African, look in the k-menu
<jussi01> !browsers | Matt1728
<ubottu> Matt1728: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<European-African> ok found it
<jussi01> Matt1728: try some of those and find what you like
<dhq> could anyone help me with my nvidia 8600m gt
<Matt1728> thanks :)
<European-African> thanx BluesKaj
<ifroog_> dhq, No, No one can help !..
<ifroog_> :D
<dhq> ifroog_: lol
<dhq> ifroog_: howcome ur not on #
<ifroog_> dhq, Wazap !
<European-African> BluesKaj, i do not think that is the control center, i want the one that loads when u type kcontrol in the terminal
<Tokeiito> evening
<European-African> they said there was a button on the kmenu
<European-African> but i cant find it
<dhq> ifroog_: how ya doin
<ifroog_> dhq, cool !
<jussi01> European-African: there is no menu icon for kcontrol
<mefisto__> European-African: you can edit the menu and add kcontrol
<BluesKaj> European-African, alt+f2, type kcontrol
<Tokeiito> does KDE4 has pannel similar to Vista where i can store widgets/plasmoids, or similar to OSx where i can call widgets/plasmoids by moving mouse to the edge of screen?
<European-African> ok thanx
<dhq> ifroog_: i upgraded to hardy
<European-African> is there another way of getting to it
<European-African> other than through the terminal
<jussi01> European-African: alt+f2 kcontrol
<European-African> jussi01, i think that is just a small terminal
<European-African> but thanx anyway
<dhq> there seems to be a problem with the nvidia graphics driver in the propritary corner
<ifroog_> dhq, remix ?
<BluesKaj> it's the run command box , not the terminal
<ek> BunnyRevolution: This sound card issue.
<European-African> i want one so i do not have to type
<ek> BunnyRevolution: When I would log into KDE, it would play the login sound and such. No problems.
<dhq> ifroog_: naa kde3
<ifroog_> dhq, cool..
<ek> BunnyRevolution: Even the 'Test Sound' would work. But, once I opened Amarok, it would stop working.
<ifroog_> dhq, So whats the first diff you noticed ?
<ek> Unless, I logged out and back in again.
<ek> So, I wasn't able to play any music.
<ek> I'm about to test again as MPlayer seems to be working.
<BunnyRevolution> great
<European-African> BluesKaj, i think it is just a interface to the terminal
<dhq> ifroog_: well it was kinda smooth
<European-African> a one command terminal
<mefisto__> European-African: right-click the Kmenu and "edit menu". Then you can add kcontrol wherever you want it to appear in the menu
<European-African> mefisto__: thanx doing now
<ek> Yup. Okay. Figured it out. Just had to manually add the snd-via82xx to the /etc/modules I guess.
<ek> *shrug*
<dhq> ifroog_: well i cant use nvidia propriaty drivers i am using vesa it sux
<ek> Anyhow, creating playlists and finishing my unpacking. :p
<ifroog_> dhq, Check bugzilla on this issue
<dhq> ifroog_: i have been there
<European-African> guys, do any of you know how to use tremulous?
<European-African> the keys and all
<European-African> or point me to a help file
<mefisto__> European-African: sudo apt-get install tremulous-doc
<European-African> and then where do you find it?
<European-African> in the game itself?
<mefisto__> don't know, maybe. or try typing "man tremulous"
<European-African> k
<European-African> thanx again :)
<Hacker007> how to join yahoo voice chat rooms? plz if any body could help
<Hacker007> how to join yahoo voice chat rooms? plz if any body could help
<BluesKaj> Hacker007, goto yahoo.com
<ganastasiou> hi everyone
<Hacker007> how ti install source files in kubuntu?
<ganastasiou> i have an ati carf and with ubuntu the tvout was working with kubuntu a black screen apears...
<ganastasiou> anyone has a solution?
<mefisto__> is it still working in ubuntu?
<ganastasiou> i have removed ubuntu
<ganastasiou> but i used to have tv out with this...the same conf...
<ganastasiou> now tv out is just a black screen
<mefisto__> did you reinstall with kubuntu? or you just removed ubuntu-desktop?
<ganastasiou> reinstall
<ganastasiou> kde3 if u want to know
<mefisto__> so it's not the same conf at all. are you using the proprietary driver? (Hardware Drivers in Kmenu if you have hardy)
<ganastasiou> i use the ati drivers...
<ganastasiou> i have hardy but with kde3
<mefisto__> so in Hardware Drivers, it shows the ati driver enabled?
<ganastasiou> yeap
<faderhval> good evening
<Mystriven> good evening
<faderhval> just a quick question how do i "purge" my sytem of all nvidia display drivers?
<gtt> how can i get my flash to work correctly, every time.
<jb_> good evening
<jb_> i just re-installed kubunto
<jb_> i forgot many things
<jb_> i want to create a file in /etc/modutils, but i can't ! ?
<jb_> #ubuntu
<mefisto__> ganastasiou: I think the aticonfig command can set up xorg.conf to do TVout. Try "man aticonfig" or "aticonfig --help", and take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tzd> Hi, I'm trying to automount my ipodShuffle as vfat in my fstab config but once I'm in kubuntu I'm unable to mount it as user even though I'm using the parameter "user". Can someone please help?
<DiViN3> hello there i need a resolutions for the error message : sudo: must be setuid root
<DiViN3> anyone here nows how to resolve that as i cant seem to inst all anything with out that
<jb_> hi, i'd like to run dolphin as super user
<tzd> jb_: there should be an option on your right hand side saying "run/open/edit as root"... be careful with running as root though! You should know what you're doing before playing around as superuser
<acemo> thought there was a button for that in dolphin?
<Lynoure> DiViN3: you could boot in the single user mode (called Recovery mode or something) then setuid root sudo binary
<DiViN3> Lynoure : i dont get wat u mean
<European-African> hey guys, just played tremulous and i could not move, how do you frickin move?
<DiViN3> Lynoure : Dont mind plz elaborate
<|Dreams|> can any 1 tell me why my folders in my documents are greyed out?
<GothicD3vil> is there any program that i can run mac os applications in kubuntu?
<mefisto__> DiViN3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
<Lynoure> DiViN3: sorry, I was away for a bit
<mefisto__> DiViN3: there's a typo in there. It should be "chown" not chwon
<simion314> hi, in ubuntu 8.04 the video card configuration in xorg.conf had been moved in other place? now there is just a configured device
<tzd> GothicD3vil: as far as I know you can use VMware or Virtualbox which emulates the whole mac os x... I'm not sure if there is anything similar to wine though
<DiViN3> adminghs@divine:~$ chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<DiViN3> chown: changing ownership of `/usr/bin/sudo': Operation not permitted
<DiViN3> i m getting this error may i know how to resolve it
<Lynoure> DiViN3: mefisto__'s link looks good, though I don't think you need to boot with livecd, choosing the Recovery (or what was it called) option from grub menu should worrk
<GothicD3vil> tzd, but i need to have mac installed?
<mefisto__> DiViN3: you have to do it as root, but since you can't sudo, you need to boot in recovery mode (which gives you root access --you don't need to type sudo) read that thread and make some notes, then reboot in recovery mode
<DiViN3> isnt there anyother way beside going into recovery mode as i m concerned abt my uptime
<tzd> GothicD3vil: for VMware you need to have mac operative system installed yes. Pretty sure that's the case with Virtualboc as well. With wine (which is for windows) you don't need to have the whole operating system installed
<|Dreams|> DiViNe sudo chown user:group /usr/bin
<GothicD3vil> thanks
<tzd> GothicD3vil: yw
<neville_> hello, I dunno what I did but on booting, everything goes fine, except when it's starting KDM, it just shows a busy cursor (the spinning white one) on a black screen for a short time, then dumps me to a prompt. Stopping KDM then starting it again fixes it, but that is a bit of a pain in the bum, is there another way to do it?
<arturjuma> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<arturjuma> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<|Dreams|> ? display
<|Dreams|> ?display
<mefisto__> neville_: try looking for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  or see if you have a xorg.conf backup that you can restore
<melkor_> I'm having a little difficulty figuring out where to configure my desktop
<melkor_> How do I turn off my touch pad.  'touch to click'
<neville_> okay, there aren't any errors listed in the log, not even in the old ones
<archconf> @melkor - I'm not an expert - could that be something to do with X11.conf perhaps?
<archconf> one of the X11 config files?
<melkor_> I think there is a graphical one.  In gnome there is a settings panel
<mefisto__> neville_: what about xorg.conf backups in /etc/X11 ??
<archconf> oh - that sounds more like it, yes
<archconf> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<niche> does anyone here use virtualbox?
<ttread> niche, I use virtualbox
<archconf> @melkor - does that help?
<melkor_> checkin
<neville_> Everything looks okay, but I'll try a fresh one just quickly
<neville_> brb
<niche> ttread, is it exactly like running the OS (save for minor performance) or are there any driver/configuration issues?
<archconf> has anyone here upgraded to Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<archconf> (from 7.10)
<mefisto__> yes
<|Dreams|> wish i hadnt have had nothing but problems
<archconf> I had a bit of trouble - I used the Upgrade button
<archconf> after restarting, "kernal panic"
<archconf> and "not syncing"
<ttread> niche, it's very nice and is close to running the OS natively.  I've had no driver/configuration issues.
<|Dreams|> well my kde thinks that my home folder is my desktop :|:|:|
<archconf> and "cannot find /etc/arch.conf" and such things...
<archconf> I just wanted to ask if anyone else has had similar problems...
<neville_> okay it must have been something in xorg.conf, as a new one has fixed the problem
<archconf> It looks as though I need to buy a new hard disk!
<mefisto__> archconf: did the upgrade complete normally?
<neville_> thanks for the guidance =]
<niche> very good to know ttread (i'm assuming you're running xp in that virtual box though)
<ttread> niche, yes running Win XP Pro
<ttread> I was using VMWare and switched to Virtualbox because it's open source
<dasos> my wireless card doesn't seem to automatically prompting me for drivers (broadcom in a laptop) on my fresh install of kubuntu 8.04-kde4, any suggestions on how to get it? nothing is showing up in hardware manager
<niche> thank you
<DiViN3> ok thanks guys
<DiViN3> i hv solve the problem
<mefisto__> DiViN3: did you chown /usr/bin directory, or just /usr/bin/sudo ?
<DiViN3> errrr....i cant remember that mefisto__
<archconf> well, I guess most people have not had any problems with 8.04, then...
<DiViN3> all i can rem is that i follow from th e web
<DiViN3> but now i can sudo already
<ttread> archconf, I wiped the drive and installed clean, cuz I was in the mood to start fresh anyway
<ttread> so I can't offer advice on upgrade
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : now i get this error - [04:57] * CAN'T WRITE TO TEMP DIR
<ttread> but can't you just start over and install fresh?  You do have a backup right?
<mefisto__> DiViN3: another ownership problem? at least you have sudo to fix it now
<DiViN3> ok how to fix that now
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : wats the command to fix the problem
<archconf> thanks ttread - that is probably the best strategy :)
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : i cant seem to load my bots or make my stuff work
<mefisto__> DiViN3: I think it's sudo chown root /tmp (change ownership of /tmp to user:root)
<mefisto__> DiViN3: what user:group does it show for /tmp when you ls -l /
<mefisto__> it should be root root
<DiViN3> -rw-r--r--   1 root     root
<DiViN3> this is wat it shows
<geoffrey> desplains
<DiViN3> mefisto__ its still the same
<mefisto__> DiViN3: mine is   drwxrwxrwx  16 root root      if you don't have that d at the front, it means it's not a directory. can you cd to /tmp ?
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : is it possible for u to just gv me the commands directly as i m not sure
<mefisto__> DiViN3: I'm not too sure either. Just trying to work it out
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : drwxr-xr-x   2 adminghs adminghs
<DiViN3> i get this
<|Dreams|> how can i reinstall kde please?
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : is it possible for u to log into my shell n help me fix it plz
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : you there
<|Dreams|> ok my desktop is showing the entire contents of my home folder how i do fix?
<mefisto__> DiViN3: I think it's this: sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<mefisto__> |Dreams|: did you have a crash during upgrade?
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : it worked
<|Dreams|> no i delted the desktop icon by mistake and without realising empties the trash
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : i really appreiciate it thanks
<mefisto__> np DiViN3
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : dont mind can u pm me now plz
<mefisto__> |Dreams|: you mean you deleted the Desktop folder in your home directory?
<|Dreams|> yep
<|Dreams|> and i am thinking i am going to spend hours reinstalling because of this
<mefisto__> have you tried recreating it? mkdir /home/your-username/Desktop
<|Dreams|> yeah and rebooted didnt make a difference
<Walzmyn> !mpeg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mefisto__> |Dreams|: you could create a new user and log in with that. that would probably work. Then you might want to move your old home dir files to the new home dir
<|Dreams|> and then delete the olde username and recreate it and move it back?
<Walzmyn> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Dreams|> wouldnt sudo apt-get install kde --reinstall work?
<|Dreams|> kde-desktop even
<mefisto__> |Dreams|: you could rename the old home dir, then delete and recreate the username, then move everything back to the NEW old home dir
<mefisto__> |Dreams|: but first try logging in with a new user, to see if it works. May be something else
<|Dreams|> okie
<|Dreams|> thanks for ur time n help
<faderhval> anyone got some experiance with themes/style for KDE/KDM under hardy??
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<mefisto__> DiViN3: are you registered?
<Walzmyn> Why do we have noatun and kaffine?
<selocan> hi
<Walzmyn> hello
<mefisto__> why? why not?
<Walzmyn> they seem to do the same thing.
<selocan> what is going on here?
<Walzmyn> I'd never heard of noatun until it just started opening when I tried to play an mpg
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: they do the same, but differently
<selocan> is there anybody from turkey
<Walzmyn> << USA
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, how so?
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : i m not registerd so how do i register
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: kaffeine is probably more configurable. double-click goes to fullscreen mode, keyboard shortcuts can be customised, plays virtually any kind of media file
<Walzmyn> DiViN3, the opening little spill from the server when you log on tells you the website to go to
<mefisto__> DiViN3: follow that freenode link, it explains how
<Walzmyn> hmm, is there a way to see a preview of my movies in dolphin? al la that other OS?
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, thanks
<mefisto__> where does the preview play?
<DiViN3> mefisto__ : i hv regiterd my nick sometime back so how to retrivev the password
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, no, i mean the icon for the file. I'd like for it to show an image from the vid so I can tell them apart.
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: I don't think dolphin can do that, but konqueror does when you hover the mouse over a file, or if you have previews on and the icons are large enough
<monkeybritches> There's another OS?
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, i tried konqueror, but didn't hover. i'll give it a whirl
<Walzmyn> monkeybritches, yeah, i saw some just at work using it. looked painfull though
<Walzmyn> just = guys
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: no, I'm wrong. you can switch to preview mode in dolphin. Ctrl-3 is the kb shortcut
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, i'm in that view, but all i see is the generic mpg icon, not an image from the vid
<monkeybritches> I'll avoid it then. I'm squeamish.
<Walzmyn> good call, monkeybritches
<monkeybritches> :D
<Cain_nod> what client of irc do u use? :D
<monkeybritches> I like Xchat
<endoftheinternet> I am in a failsafe sessino right now since Compiz make sthe X Server crash
<endoftheinternet> how do I fix this?
<Cain_nod> monkeybritches: basicaly why?
<Walzmyn> Xchat here
<Walzmyn> endoftheinternet, uninstall compiz?
<endoftheinternet> whats the package name?
<Walzmyn> endoftheinternet, looking
<endoftheinternet> it says compiz isn't installed
<Walzmyn> endoftheinternet, looks like it's just "compiz"
<endoftheinternet> well... according to apt-get it doesn't exist
<endoftheinternet> i need to start adept but I can't
<Walzmyn> ok, if you pop your CD back in, there's an option as it boots up to fix your X config, you might try that
<endoftheinternet> can't remember which cd was it
<endoftheinternet> it was*
<Walzmyn> warning- it will overwrite a bunch of settings
<endoftheinternet> i might be back hold on
<mefisto__> you can get that xfix in recovery mode in hardy
<endoftheinternet> maybe oit is trying to find compiz but ti can't so it's failing
<Walzmyn> oh you can? that's nice.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install compiz
<endoftheinternet> maybe kdm isn't running I did sudo killall kdm...
<endoftheinternet> i think
<Cain_nod> bye i love u all
<narothepharoh> how do i open a .package file in the new 8.04?
<faderhval> im going nuts here anyone got time to help med with compiz ?
<faderhval> me*
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: a .deb file?
<narothepharoh> mefisto: it just says .package
<mefisto__> where did you find it?
<curtis> what is a good program to manage an ipod?
<coreymon77> curtis: itunes :P
<coreymon77> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mefisto__> curtis: amarok
<curtis> mefisto, will that hold and play all the music?
<coreymon77> curtis: look at ubotu
<mefisto__> curtis: yes, it's a great music player/library thingie
<nohelphere> i'm not sur eif KDM is running how do you START compiz?
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> can kubuntu read from Mac Os X partitions?
<coreymon77> i believe so
<stdin> !hfs | _Angelus_
<ubottu> _Angelus_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<mefisto__> compiz --replace
<curtis> i am banned from the debian chat
<curtis> how can i get back in?
<curtis> ?
<endoftheinternet> mayeb now I hsould uninstall compiz
<stdin> curtis: you'd have to contact one of their ops and ask
<endoftheinternet> is there a way I can repair X from a terminal?
<narothepharoh> mefisto_: it just says .package
<curtis> stdin, can i just change me ip adress?
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: what is it? what are you trying to install. normally you install .deb packages
<stdin> curtis: evading bans is against freenode policy and could earn you a k-line
<PhilRod> curtis: using technical means of getting round bans is not a good way to make friends
<narothepharoh> mefisto_: it is vdrift
<curtis> i would just like to get back in that chat my best friend is in it.
<endoftheinternet> typing compiz make sit compile then restart X
<mightyman> greetings... can someone help me "aliening" an rpm to deb on a 32bit system? :$ please :)
<endoftheinternet> compile something then restart X
<endoftheinternet> what do I type when I attempt to reapir X?
<BluesKaj> ok curtis question , you were banned for a reason. care to share it with us ?
<stdin> curtis: contact one of their ops then, best place to ask about this is in #freenode
<BluesKaj> mightyman, what app ?
<mightyman> it's a driver... and I'm on a amd64
<mefisto__> endoftheinternet: if you have hardy, reboot in recovery mode, at the end of boot process you'll see a menu, one item is xfix (attempt to fix X server).
<mightyman> and can't do that...
<mightyman> BluesKaj, would you mind helping me? please please please :)
<BluesKaj> most drivers are linuxwide
<BluesKaj> what is the driver
<mightyman> yeap... except this... :D can't turn the rpm to deb
<endoftheinternet> recovery mode on the CD or the recovery kernel?
<mightyman> epson multifunctional driver...
<mefisto__> recovery kernel
<endoftheinternet> by the way I think my Vid card is failing
<endoftheinternet> got flashing color changing lines during boot then screen went black then everything is fine
<BluesKaj> mightyman, are there any drivers that fir your needs that end in .run ?
<mefisto__> endoftheinternet: does it happen with livecd?
<endoftheinternet> i might be back
<mightyman> nope..
<narothepharoh> mefisto_: it is vdrift i downloaded it from the vdrift site
<mightyman> the problem is that the rpm is created for 32bit systems... I've 64
<mightyman> and I can't convert it as well to work
<BluesKaj> I've never had luck with RPM>deb
<mightyman> I've created a lot of times....
<mightyman> there was no problem...
<mightyman> except this
<mightyman> can't help me ?
<mightyman> it's not even a minute...:)
<dwidmann> !punctuation > mightyman
<mightyman> :|
<endoftheinternet> xfix didn't work
<BluesKaj> mightyman, intel CPU ?
<endoftheinternet> can I re-install KDM?
<draik> How do I get k3b to accept mp3 files to burn onto an audio CD?
<endoftheinternet> I need to delete ALL trace sof compiz
<endoftheinternet> how do I repair KDM?
<mightyman> BluesKaj, anything...just 32bit
<BluesKaj> what cpu do you run
<endoftheinternet> me?
<mightyman> amd
<BluesKaj> there's an ia32 utility for intels but dunno if they work on amd
<endoftheinternet> nothing happened until I messed with desktop effects
<mightyman> what utility? that can convert an 32bit rpm to a 64bit deb ?
<mefisto__> narothepharoh: http://autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/   (found that link on the vdrift website)
<BluesKaj> mightyman, it 's called microcode.ctl in adept and synaptic
<narothepharoh> mefisto_: I am looking at the same site right now thanks though
<mightyman> BluesKaj, thanks I'll give a try
<BluesKaj> doesn't do the conversion directly
<FuzzyTheBear> Greetings , seems my kubuntu grub entry in the grub.conf of my gentoo dist is wrong .. any good document on the peculiar requirements of kubuntu for boot somewhere ? cant seem to locate a clear document ..
<BluesKaj> but may support it
<mightyman> but?
<mightyman> great :)
<BluesKaj> dunno
<endoftheinternet> i removed compiz
<endoftheinternet> how do you reinstall something from apt-get?
<mightyman> it's not the thing I'm looking for... but thanks indeed
<endoftheinternet> i'll be back
<BluesKaj> endoftheinternet, sudo apt-get install "application" , in the terminal
<mightyman> thanks BluesKaj, bye
<BluesKaj> good luck , mightyman
<endoftheinternet> is there ANY wa to reinstall KDM?
<endoftheinternet> will GDM work with KDE?
<mefisto__> endoftheinternet: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<mefisto__> and yes, gdm will work, but you'll have the gnome login screen
<FuzzyTheBear> mefisto__ : is there a perticular channel to discuss grub issues with kubuntu ?
 * mefisto__ shrugs
<FuzzyTheBear> that bad eh ?  :D
<endoftheinternet> do I need to restart my compute rafter re-installing KDM?
<FuzzyTheBear> you only restart a computer whne the kernel is concerned .. restart the KDM service
<endoftheinternet> how?
<endoftheinternet> wait... kill it
<FuzzyTheBear> -.-
<ttread> FuzzyTheBear, the grub entry for kubuntu is not unusual, I can copy the lines here if you want
<FuzzyTheBear> that would be most appreciated
<endoftheinternet> note to self: don't kill kdm
<ttread> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<dwidmann> endoftheinternet: why not?
<ttread> root  (hd1,0)  <or whatever drive you installed kubuntu on>
<FuzzyTheBear> up to now .. simple .. and i got that part
<ttread> kernel  /vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=25fd4e1a-fb4f-404a-b9b5-0395339ed781 ro quiet splash
<endoftheinternet> well... what happened was nothing screen went crazy
<dwidmann> endoftheinternet: though, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start|stop|restart would be much more appropriate
<endoftheinternet> yeah
<ttread> the UUID would be different for your drive
<FuzzyTheBear> uuid of the drive i installed on i suppose ?
<ttread> yes
<endoftheinternet> i might switch to GDM
<FuzzyTheBear> .. ill have to find that .. we cant use the drive designation ?
<ttread> initrd  /initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<endoftheinternet> since i restarte dmy system and it still doe sthe same thing
<ttread> yes I think you can use the drive designation but I'd have to look up how
<endoftheinternet> all I did was change desktop settings
<endoftheinternet> can I get a normal session in failsafe instea dof just a terminal?
<ttread> quiet     <last line of menu.lst entry>
<FuzzyTheBear> i tried that and the boot hangs at the splash with the cursor coming back and forth and just stays there .. which is why i was asking
<endoftheinternet> what I need to do Is get to the configuration for compiz so I can disable it
<endoftheinternet> i NEED to
<endoftheinternet> the Desktop Effects configuration
<endoftheinternet> but I cant get to it within terminal
<ttread> FuzzyTheBear: are you sure this is a grub problem?  Sounds like it's booting into the kernel ok
<FuzzyTheBear> well here's the story so far ..
<endoftheinternet> how can I start adept from terminal?
<FuzzyTheBear> i had to edit the grub line for kubunto so's i wouldnt get the splash .. it seems to boot fine .. but sfter it finds all the drives and most hardware has been found .. i get a message
<dwidmann> endoftheinternet: adept_manager
<FuzzyTheBear> Check ROOT = Boot..
<FuzzyTheBear> cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules , devices
<FuzzyTheBear> cat /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT does not exist
<FuzzyTheBear> that's the end result ..
<_dennister> how's the feedback on hardy coming along? is the general consensus like mine? ie. tired of all these broken packages and ready to return to gutsy?
<endoftheinternet> wait... I can open dolphin and save my conf files
<_dennister> almost nothing seems to work as its supposed to
<endoftheinternet> what command is it to start dolphin?
<mefisto__> _dennister: I think hardy is just a little more stable than gutsy
<ttread> well you could try running grub-install from the kubuntu live cd
<dwidmann> FuzzyTheBear: is that what it says verbatim, or what you remembered or something? (I'm googling)
<ttread> I take it you don't have a backup of menu.lst?
<endoftheinternet> i think I fixed it
<endoftheinternet> what commmand restarts KDM again?
<_dennister> mefisto__: how can you say "stable" when so many important packages are broken, and stay broken?
<FuzzyTheBear> it's redacted from the message i had .. so unless i forgot caps  etc .. it's 98% accurate id say ..
#kubuntu 2009-04-27
<_underground_> buen dia con todos
<doleyb> !es | underground
<ubottu> underground: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_underground_> como puedo registrar mi nick en este servidor?
<doleyb> _underground_: /msg NickServ help
<asobi> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<joshjtl> hey folks, can anyone recommend a site to make forms on?
<fungos> ok, this is getting very irritating.. my Applications menu contents just got vanished
<fungos> is there a way to "rebuild" this menu?
<fungos> ok thank you, going back to windows until 9.10
<supernix> I am trying to install ubuntu but cant get past the partion stage
<supernix> it just shows one option to use the entire drive and trying to do a manual partion does not give any options to resize the existing partitions
<khristian> hi peoples
<khristian> algun br aki???
<_underground_> doleyb: muchas gracias, me ha servido bastante, y pude encontrar mas info en: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ChileanTeam/Reuniones/IrcComandos
<eraserhead> hi, after some ours my wireless network disconnects automatically
<eraserhead> why ?
<_underground_> la pena q me da, es no poder entender muy bien el inglés :(   p' poder conversar con todos
<eraserhead> _underground_: compra un libro e aprende
<doleyb> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_underground_> eso haré  xD
<joshua24> hello al
<joshua24> *all*
<jose__> need help
<joshua24> fire away
<jose__> is thare a way that i can sinc. my wm cel phone un ubuntu
<braden_> Has anyone here got linux guest os vmware-tools 7.8.5 to compile on kernel 2.6.28?
<joshua24> IDK on that. have u tried Net or Wiki or Forum, jose__?
<eraserhead> kubuntu shuts down the monitor after a while
<jose__> not yet
<joshua24> eraserhead: check kde system settings. its a powersave thing
<joshua24> jose__: do that then
<joshua24> jose__: cuz IDK
<joshua24> !
<jose__> ok
<eraserhead> joshua24: no, it is not a powersave thing
<jose__> thanks
<joshua24> eraserhead: yes it has to be........ lol
<eraserhead> it isnt, joshua24
<_underground_> bye, thanks
<jose__> how can i do the 3d using kubuntu
<joshua24> k then
<joshua24> jose__: get restricted drivers. after that it is autoenables desktop effects
<tajnapolska_> cześć, jest tu kto?
<bokey> does anyone know which package includes the calendar plasmoid?
<BluesKaj> bokey: try add widgets
<bokey> BluesKaj: i didn't ask that. but thanks
<pteague> how do i force kate to only have the 1 window open?
<bopferman> Hello, I have recently upgraded to 9.04 and I nolonger have 3d acceleration.  I have an intel 82865G integrated video card.  any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<bopferman> haha
<BluesKaj> !info intel
<ubottu> Package intel does not exist in jaunty
<bopferman> !intel
<thekiller> hello there
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<thekiller> please i am new with ubuntu and i need some help if possible
<thekiller> i dont have any sound
<thekiller> hum..no one to help?
<faileas> thekiller: don't ask to ask. Ask!
<jimmy51_home> I've gotta say.... wow
<jimmy51_home> i initiated the upgrade before i went to bed last night wondering why less than fun nvidia driver mess i'd be greeted with in the morning (like 8.10 gave me).
<jimmy51_home> the upgrade ran perfectly
<jimmy51_home> and everything. just. works.
<jimmy51_home> it's more responsive, looks better, and works great
<jimmy51_home> good job to everyone!
<Danstg> does anyone know of any known issues between ubuntu and Sound Blast cards?
<Danstg> i can use my onboard for for the life of me i cant get my soundcard to work
<wolfmanz> where does kde 4.2 keep its desktop backgrounds?
<BluesKaj> Danstg, check creative.com for linux drivers
<Danstg> i dont get it, i've reinstalled my alsa drivers, disabled my onboard in my bios, still cant get it to work
<Danstg> i keep getting this error whenever i try to test some of the choices in sound prefrences
<Danstg> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.
<doleyb> wolfmanz: /usr/share/wallpapers
<khristian> boa noite pessoal
<doleyb> I upgraded to jaunty, and now have silly sound effects when clicking buttons in gtk programs (like gimp, gedit, gnometris, firefox).  But if I log into a gnome session that doesn't happen.  How can I stop it in a kde session?
<Viking667> I know I'm going to sound dumb here, but I've got an updating issue from Intrepid to Jaunty.
<Viking667> User clicks on "Update" icon in panel, it pops up a box saying new distro is available. User elects to upgrade, box goes away, now the icon's not in the system tray either.
<Viking667> What do I need to type in a terminal to kick off this s.o.b?
<doleyb> Viking667: update-notifier-kde -u
<Viking667> Right. I'll try that out. Thank you.
<Viking667> yay. Thank you. Seems to work now.
<ori> hi guys
 * Viking667 waves a jaunty goodbye <grin>
<Viking667> well, hello, rather than goodbye.
<ori> hey guys ubuntu saved my life, my computer crashed after a strong virus labeled as daemoon tools and i can use ubuntu boot
<gonzalo> hola
<DurtDiggler> does dd give you any sort of indication that it's working and not just frozen
<replman> Hi! I have installed kubuntu 9.04. Everything works fine till i installed thunderbird. The font there looks very small and unreadable. In 8.10 i changed the font using "Use my KDE Fonts " or something like that...
<Wizzleby> Hi, I've been trying to get my 9.04 install with nvidia graphics drivers to not select 1600x1200 at every start of X. I tried the info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution but encountered issues (xrandr would exit without changing res or producing an error)
<Wizzleby> From looking at my Xorg.0.log, I notice a part here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158934/ which indicates the nvidia driver is auto-selecting 1600x1200 because no other mode is requested.
<Wizzleby> So my question I guess is, how tor equest another mode? Sorry for lengthy explanation.
<BluesKaj> Wizzleby, it could be that X is not seeing the Monitor driver and is using a compromise resolution to try to make the graphics work.
<Wizzleby> That is possible, however also when I added  stanza with the information to xorg.conf, the nvidia driver still did its auto-mode thing
<Wizzleby> Currently, it is true that it does not detect the monitor at first, although the nvidia driver detects it.
<Wizzleby> here is the full log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158940/. at line 22/23 we see X fail to detect the monitor/ at line 194, the nvidia driver detects it, and then at 203 'No modes were requested;..)
 * Wizzleby replaces that ) with a '
<jiger> does anyone know how to upgrade from Intrepid directly to Jaunty Remix without need to install 4.2 pckages?
<Viking667> Got a question. Where the heck do I get ncftp from??
<Viking667> It doesn't seem to be in the repo for Intrepid.
<Xero> hey guys how do i get dvds to play on my linux
<Xero> i typed $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<bopferman> I just updated to 9.04 and I cant play videos.  I get the following error.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/158946/
<jiger> somebody in the room to answer upgrading to Jaunty questions or ll still on Intrepid?
<Xero> $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Viking667> heh. I'm trying to upgrade to it...
<Xero> how do i get dvd to play
<Xero> libdvdread3 cant be found
<gjl> Jaunty
<jiger>  does anyone know how to upgrade from Intrepid directly to Jaunty Remix without need to install 4.2 packages?
<jiger> looks like noone knows how to upgrade to Jaunty Remix. Ah well sleep is important to them
<slew> hello, i just installed kubuntu 9.04 and i've got an hp dv5 but cant get the wireless to work.
<slew> i have an atheros wireless card
<slew> should i ask my questions in ubuntu?
<Kasm279> i cant get ANY of the settings in display settings to work
<Kasm279> they just do nothing D:
<Kasm279> hello?
<Wizzleby> Kasm279: Hi. I'm not sure I know how to help. what kind of graphics hardware are you using
<Kasm279> ATi 345M
<Wizzleby> ok, and do you have the ati restricted drivers installed for it?
<Kasm279> no, where do i find them?
<Wizzleby> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<Kasm279> 8.10
<Kasm279> (currently im running Xfce under it)
<pulaski> hello,  I'm looking for a kubuntu internet fax software package.  Aparently nothing turns up in adept. Can anyone suggest a package that lets me send faxes over the internet?
<Wizzleby> ok 8.10, so KDE4 right?
<Wizzleby> oh xcfe
<Kasm279> yeah
<Kasm279> both
<Kasm279> i need both
<Wizzleby> ok, well in kde4, you open the K menu then go to system menu from there, and then select 'hardware drivers'
<Kasm279> KDE 4.1 and Xfce 4.4
<Wizzleby> that should ask you if you want to install the drivers for the ATI gfx card
<Kasm279> there
<Kasm279> nope
<Wizzleby> hm. not sure I have any more suggestions then.
<Kasm279> all that is there is b43-fwcutter :/
<Kasm279> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kasm279> !thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kasm279> lolz
<aleksandar> kjk
<daning> what's the maximize shortcuts in kubuntu?
<Kasm279> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Kasm279> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kasm279> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<devilsadvocate> does attempting to select and drag text on firefox in kde 4 cause a massive system hangup for anyone else? (Warning : If you try it and it happens, system because totally... and i mean totally... unresponsive for about a minute or so)
<Kasm279> devilsadvocate: use Opera
<devilsadvocate> Kasm279: :P
<Kasm279> wat?
<devilsadvocate> Kasm279: thats not a solution / answer to the question. its a workaround at best for me
<geovanny> hi, i need help with my printer, i don't found the driver for the scan, i use ubuntu 9.04 64 bits
<Kasm279> have you used opera?
<devilsadvocate> Kasm279: yes i have
<Kasm279> ok
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ign0ramus> i'm being extra lazy tonight... how do I stop my session from being locked in Jaunty?
<ign0ramus> i'm trying to be lazy here... you guys are not helping
<ign0ramus> I may have to *google* an answer all on my own.  I don't want to have to resort to that
 * ign0ramus lays in a pile of his own filth
<AndySpain> hi
<AndySpain> I can't cinfigure kmail to actually sign messages
<AndySpain> i have specified my keys in kmail and when i write a mail and click sign and try to send it
<AndySpain> it ells my that authentication was bad, so that my pw was wrong
<AndySpain> but it CANNOT be wrogn as Kmail never asked me to enter the pw at any time
<AndySpain> also the key administrator has a minor bug. If I create a new pair of keys and tell it to expire them in 10 months, it expires them in a few days. but later i can reset the date manually
<ign0ramus> I found my answer via Google.  I had to use two hands to type.  I hope you're happy.
<Viking667> *yawn*
<ign0ramus> Viking667: I know.
<juan> hello, can anyone assist me, I'm trying to add a repository but am being asked about a GNP key
<juan> i am not familiar with the process
<ign0ramus> juan: what's the repo?
<ign0ramus> juan: usually the key is on the homepage of the ppa or whatever
<juan> http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2009/03/30/medibuntu-non-free-codecs-for-jaunty/
<ign0ramus> juan: and you did "sudo apt-key add"?  It should add the medibuntu key automagically
<juan> no
<juan> let me do that
<ign0ramus> juan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<juan> ok, that worked
<juan> thanks
<ign0ramus> np.
<juan> ign0ramus, i am trying to do the same for http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_XBMC_for_Linux
<juan> but I cant find a URl similiar
<AndySpain> anyone can help me with my kmail problem?
<asobi> how do i stop backups being made for each file i save?
<ign0ramus> juan: did you try:
<ign0ramus> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 43C0AFF0D7FAE680
<ign0ramus> gpg --export --armor  43C0AFF0D7FAE680 | sudo apt-key add -
<ipwnu> what is the name of the application that puts the compiz-settings-manager on the taskbar??
<juan> gpg: fatal: error writing to `/home/juan/.gnupg/.#lk0x86dbab0.htpc.7271': No space left on device
<juan> secmem usage: 0/0 bytes in 0/0 blocks of pool 0/32768
<juan> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ign0ramus> juan: do you have available space on you HDD?
<juan> yes, i do
<juan> i just figured out why i got that error
<juan> had to add sudo in front
<juan> now I get this
<juan> http://pastebin.ca/1404395
<ign0ramus> juan: what if you do: "sudo chmod 777 /home/juan/.gnupg/pubring.gpg" first?
<mark__> can someone here assist me in fixing my sound on jaunty?
<ign0ramus> juan: it's not the most 'secure', but it should be OK to open permissions on that single file
<themonster> viva jaunty
<redpearl> during upgrade fro 8.10 to 9.04 fail via internet. want to know if i can download alternate cd and install upgrade via command line.  i can't login to X. only command line accessible now
<skierpage> Konqueror offered to install the Flash plug-in, now I have "Package Install" Installing flashplugin-nonfree (good?). It's installing about a dozen dependencies, weird
<redpearl> does gksu need to run inside GUI?
<skierpage> mark__ I might have some ideas.
<ign0ramus> redpearl: you can run gksu in terminal, provided you have it installed
<ign0ramus> redpearl: you can use the LiveCD to get networking if you have a problem.
<mark__> My pc is a dell studio 540. Every linux distro I've tried so far hasn't supported it.
<juan> ign0ramus, now I get http://pastebin.ca/1404404
<redpearl> ign0ramus, i have it installed.  so gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" will work
<skierpage> mark__, can you run System Settings?  In the General tab, click Multimedia
<redpearl> ign0ramus, now i do sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<skierpage> See what it shows for Audio Output.  Select each in turn and click the Test button.
<mark__> im there now
<redpearl> ign0ramus, and it should redo the upgrade?
<mark__> it says it fails on test
<ign0ramus> redpearl: yes.  I just had to do this on an upgrade that stalled on sane-utils... PITA, but it worked.
<skierpage> mark__ what devices does it list?  (I have Creative Audigy ZS, VIA sound chip, etc.)  If you can find one that works, move it to the top.  Otherwise it's lower level and I have no suggestions.
<mark__> My card appears to be an HDA Intel Alc888 and the only other thing listed is pulse audio
<ign0ramus> juan: i am not sure exactly what the problem is... I've never used XMBC
<redpearl> ign0ramus, ok, thx. i will try. i just installed 9.04 via "side-by-side", it's really bad. it modified my partition table without my consent
<ign0ramus> redpearl: oooh.  not cool at all.
<juan> ign0ramus, it keeps saying space issues on device too
<rob> hello!  I need some Samba help
<redpearl> ign0ramus, now i have a huge /sda2, which 8.10 resides.
<mark__> neither work though
<juan> and I got space
<ign0ramus> juan: I am not sure, as I've never acutally used XMBC; hopefully someone can help you.  I have to get some sleep now.
<ign0ramus> juan: have a nice day/evening, wherever you may be
<redpearl> ign0ramus, it cranked from 30 GB to 150GB. and made a new 2.7 gb partition for 9.04
<ign0ramus> redpearl: if you would have specified 'manual partitioning', you could have done it yourself.
<skierpage> Mark__ , right if the underlying hardware doesn't work Pulseaudio probably won't work any better.  I don't know what you can do at the lower levels (alsa? lspci?  I'm guessing.)
<redpearl> ign0ramus, if it's the other way around, i can live with. 30gb for 8.10 and new 100+ GB for new 9.04
<lemon> hello noon
<ign0ramus> redpearl: not that it helps you now... :/
<redpearl> ign0ramus, yes. i should have.
<juan> ign0ramus, thanks for your time
<ign0ramus> in any event, I'm going to bed.
<juan> night
<ign0ramus> g'nite all.
<redpearl> ign0ramus, thx. i will download alternate cd and try reinstall the upgrade
<mark__> I guess I'll go post on a forum
<ign0ramus> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......
<mark__> Thanks anyway though, I appreciate it.
<lemon> hello ,Is there a way to help me know more about Ubuntu?
<lemon> how can I be an expert?
<lemon> nobody is willing to help?
<AndySpain> read the manuel, lemon
<AndySpain> manual*
<lemon> where is the manuel?
<lemon> AndySpain: where is the manual?
<jlromero>  <lemon> how can I be an expert?.... use it
<skierpage> lemon, http://help.ubuntu.com ?
<AndySpain> or k-menu->help
<lemon> Is that enough?
<AndySpain> anybody can help me with kmail?
<AndySpain> I can receive and send, but I cannot sign messages
<AndySpain> I specified my private key there, but kmail faisl to ask me for my authentication password and says right away that pw was wrong
<redpearl> where is mod_ssl on 9.04? i can't find it on repository
<benjamin__> anyone have any recommendations for ripping cds to flac in linux?
<skierpage> redpearl, maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search is your friend
<redpearl> skierpage, ok, thx
<skierpage> Flash pages in Konqueror keep giving me the "Missing Plugin" alert for 'Shocwave Flash file', but when I click [Download] it says "Requested packages already installed."
<skierpage> I've exited and restarted Konqueror, doesn't change.  Must I reboot?  Can I get more information about this "Package install" ?
<skierpage> Guess I need more help with packages.  Where's this KPackageKit documented, doesn't seem to be any help for it.
<jlromero> do you HACE to use  Konqueror?
<jlromero> HAVE*
<tacosarecool> hello I found a permanent fix for toshiba laptops
<tacosarecool> just do the ubuntugeeks intel performance guide but just do the compiz settings manager
<ryan_> hello
<tacosarecool> KDE4 is faster than gnome I've found but until the fix gnome was faster
<kathe> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kathe> oops
<kathe> Sound Problem, HP DV5Z, not only one with it, was working 8.04,8.10 not in 9.04 upgrade.  ALSA originally did not recognize hardware, did installed module-assistant ALSA now says OK, but no sound any through speakers or headjack still.  Noticed the config file was empty, tried adding option for Hp-4 did not work either.  Will not work with OSS/ALSA/PULSE, all volumes maxed and unmuted
<tacosarecool> lol
<tacosarecool> hey try sudo also force-reload
<kathe> did so tacosarecool
<tacosarecool> I mean alsa
<kathe> also tried it after a killall pulse
<tacosarecool> Wait
<wags> how do I emable transparency mode??
<wags> its broken
<tacosarecool> here http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/03/fix-audio-in-ubuntu-904-on-dell-mini-9.html
<tacosarecool> that should be similar
<tacosarecool> wags do you have desktop effects enabled?
<wags> dunno how do I check??
<kathe> sorry taco, not the volume problem...  this one thing is bother me the alsa-base file in modprobe.d is well blank
<tacosarecool> computer system settings desktop
<tacosarecool> kathe try reinstalling alsa
<kathe> are there aptget commands for that
<kathe> or just through synaptic
<tacosarecool> no just use synaptic
<tacosarecool> just do synaptic
<wags> yeh they are enabled.  I will do a reboot
<wags> it works normally
<kathe> will try it out shortly
<kathe> doing restricted extras right now
<kathe> also odd thing is the video card driver is working, better then ever before, except can't get desktop extras working, like cube
<kathe> but sound is more important right now so i will stay on task
<tacosarecool> oj
<tacosarecool> oh
<tacosarecool> Are you using compiz for that?
<tacosarecool> Is it lagging for you at all?
<kathe> was, did the upgrade, haven't verified compiz is up and going yet
<kathe> after the 9.04 upgrade
<kathe> i've had a dozen other smaller problems
<tacosarecool> so it was laggy with desktop effects enabled? you probably have intel graphics I have a fix for that
<kathe> the new testing tool was crashing, got that fixed, etc.. little things... the sound one is killing me though
<kathe> ATI graphics
<tacosarecool> Install compiz settings manager
<tacosarecool>  Choose General options -> General -> remove the flag on Unredirect Fullscreen Windows Choose General options -> Display Settings -> remove the flag Sync To VBlank
<naught101> where can I see installed printers in kubuntu jaunty?
<tacosarecool> system settings advanced
<tacosarecool> printer configuration
<kathe> reload alsa no go taco
<kathe> er reinstall i ment
<kathe> I am about the flood the channel with this but for your information
<kathe> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/kathe/.gvfs
<kathe>       Output information may be incomplete.
<kathe> /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 5018(mixer_applet2) 5023(pulseaudio).
<kathe> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-intel snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-hwdep snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-intel snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-hwdep snd-timer).
<kathe> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-intel snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-hwdep snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-deviceWARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<kathe> WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<kathe> WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<kathe> FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<tacosarecool> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<kathe>  (failed).
<kathe> kathe@kathe-laptop:~$ alsa
<tacosarecool> !pastebin kathe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin kathe
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin | kathe
<ubottu> kathe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tacosarecool> !kathe pastebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kathe pastebin
<kathe> thx ubottu
<kathe> and taco about the past in
<naught101> tacosarecool: yes, but I can't see any printers tehre, I can just see "new printer" and "server settings", but not pane for existing printers
<kathe> tacosarecool, i was looking at that link trying it out
<naught101> you wouldn't know I was a native english speaker, would you?
<tacosarecool> naught
<tacosarecool> try searching for printer in the kmenu search
<naught101> tacosarecool: I have
<naught101> nothing... maybe I'm missing a package
<naught101> I mean, the HP printer toolbox comes up, but that's not very useful
<tacosarecool> what printer do you have/
<tacosarecool> oh hp
<tacosarecool> It's not networked right
<naught101> yes it is. I'm not asking how to network the printer
<naught101> I'm asking how to see which printers are installed on my system.
<tacosarecool> oh
<tacosarecool> try printing using firefox
<tacosarecool> that will give you an idea
<naught101> tacosarecool: when you go to system settings>advanced>printing, what options come up in the pane on the left?
<naught101> or anyone else?
<tacosarecool> naught did you try firefox?
<doleyb> I upgraded to jaunty, and now have silly sound effects when clicking buttons in gtk programs (like gimp, gedit, gnometris, firefox).  But if I log into a gnome session that doesn't happen.  How can I stop it in a kde session?
<tacosarecool> doley computer system settings desktop disable desktop effect or just check the ones you want.
<doleyb> tacosarecool: What does that have to do with gtk or with sound?
<tacosarecool> oh sorry
<tacosarecool> system settings notifications
<doleyb> It has nothing to do with notifications.
<naught101> tacosarecool: no printers show up in firefox. one shows up in okular
<naught101> I don't see how that's relevant
<tacosarecool> that's weird
<naught101> can someone plese tell me what selections come up in the list on the left in system settings>advanced>printing
<naught101> ?
<tzanger> well
<tzanger> back to no composite
<tzanger> intel video *works* but odd little problems
<tzanger> and honestly, the display looks better without it
<tzanger> and my keyboard is back to being 100% responsive, I thought it was due to accessibility features being half-on
<tzanger> but it turns out to be composite
<tacosarecool> tzager
<tacosarecool> I have a solution
<tacosarecool> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<tacosarecool> oops
<tacosarecool> sorry
<tacosarecool> download composite settings manager then  Choose General options -> General -> remove the flag on Unredirect Fullscreen Windows Choose General options -> Display Settings -> remove the flag Sync To VBlank
<tzanger> heh
<tzanger> vblank was turned off
<JohnFlux> How do I downgrade to intel version 2.4 driver?
<tzanger> and actually I still get a bit of a delay for keypresses on dialog boxes and such, but to be honest my konsole window is snappy and that's what is important to me
<tacosarecool> jonn
<tzanger> JohnFlux: is there an earlier package for it?
<tacosarecool> you don't need to downgrade
<tacosarecool>  Choose General options -> General -> remove the flag on Unredirect Fullscreen Windows Choose General options -> Display Settings -> remove the flag Sync To VBlank
<tacosarecool> download composite settings manager
<tacosarecool> thanks to ubuntugeek.com
<JohnFlux> tacosarecool: that's to me?
<tacosarecool> yes
<JohnFlux> tacosarecool: "General options" is where sorry?
<tacosarecool> in general
<JohnFlux> ...
<tzanger> hmm twitter plasma plugin doesn't let me reply to a specific person, grr
<tacosarecool> to get to general settings look at the side go on general
<tacosarecool> general options
<JohnFlux> tacosarecool: and where is "general options" ?  which application?
<bazhang> !ccsm | JohnFlux
<tacosarecool> hey that's weird
<ubottu> JohnFlux: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tacosarecool> I have it checked and it's not lagging
<JohnFlux> bazhang: what has compiz got to do with anything?
<tacosarecool> lol
<tacosarecool> I just had to uncheck it from the gnome side I guess
<tzanger> ubottu: I thought compiz was not installed on kubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juan> which is the best nvidia drive for a geforce PCI-E 6200?
<juan> i dont get the nvidia splash screen
<kathe> hey taco.... still no go, but found out why alsa-base is blank, it's because it's now alsa-base.conf
<p-f> Hi, is there a "Help, upgrading to Jaunty broke _____" wiki somewhere? Where _____ in my case is wireless, hibernation, sound, vim syntax highlighting and colour schemes.
<raylu> o.0
<dwidmann> 0.o
<raylu> sounds like you should consider reinstalling
<raylu> tzanger: it is, but it's called "desktop effects"
<p-f> raylu, was the reinstalling comment aimed at me?
<raylu> p-f: yes
<p-f> I'm considering it, although it wouldn't be the same distro
<raylu> what would you be installing?
<p-f> but surely someone else has encountered the same problems
<p-f> I have no idea, arch or gentoo?
<raylu> i've never used archlinux
<p-f> something that doesn't have brutal updates like H->J
<p-f> er, I->J
<raylu> i've actually never had a problem with either a kubuntu or an ubuntu upgrade... because i reinstall a lot
<p-f> no coffee = no alphabet for me
<raylu> but upgrading a gentoo kernel is brutal
<dwidmann> p-f: h-j would be brutal ... seeing as you have to h-i-j
<p-f> I've never had any problems upgrading a gentoo kernel
<p-f> dwidmann: I haven't had coffee yet, I meant intrepid to jaunty :)
<p-f> but I've invested so much time tweaking little things that it would be a shame to switch now
<dwidmann> p-f: so what about it is brutal anyhow, I've not bothered to yet
<p-f> dwidmann: well (at least for me), hibernation, sound, a bunch of things related to vim and wireless don't work anymore
<raylu> i have a lot of little tweaks; that's why i also back up my xmonad, xmodmap, vimrc, vimperatorrc, and a few other configs
<p-f> it seems to have gone smoothly for some other people though
<dwidmann> p-f: use intrepid's kernel with jaunty? (and report bugs against each non-working thing)
<p-f> dwidmann: do you know if upgrading keeps the old kernel just in case?
<p-f> I didn't pay attention in grub last time I booted
<raylu> p-f: old kernels are not removed, i believe
<raylu> apt-cache search linux-image
<p-f> guess it's worth a shot
<Guest20166> hello
<Guest20166> every body
<dwidmann> hi Guest20166
<raylu> p-f: wait, they're not in the repos anymore. ls /boot
<sunnydrake> check /boot/ folder?
<p-f> raylu: I'll have to reboot to have a look - I'm on windows right now (no wifi on linux)
<dwidmann> raylu: they're not in the repos, but if you had them installed previously they won't be removed.
<p-f> I remember seeing more than 4 entries in grub this morning, so it should still be there
<p-f> I'll try it out, brb
<raylu> dwidmann: right. but the search of apt-cache won't be helpful
<dwidmann> raylu: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<dwidmann> raylu: that would be :)
<raylu> indeed
<tzanger> for the nonfree/restricted codecs and stuff, do I still use the nonfree repo like I did in 7.10?
<dwidmann> tzanger: the same, however, it's enabled by default since 8.04 I think
<dwidmann> tzanger: package to get most of that would be kubuntu-restricted-extras
<tzanger> dwidmann: nice, thank you
<rocky_fortune> sooo...hi
<tim_> how do I install koffice2 rc1 through apt?
<dwidmann> tim_: there may be a ppa repo for it
<dwidmann> tim_: wait, no, it should be  in jaunty, just install koffice-kde4
<raylu> koffice-kde4: Version: 1:1.9.99.9-0ubuntu1
<raylu> !info koffice-kde4
<ubottu> koffice-kde4 (source: koffice2): KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.99.9-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dwidmann> tim_: if you don't have 9.04, see this: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2-rc
<tim_> dwidmann: that just got me beta 7
<raylu> any reason it's 1.9.99.9?
<dwidmann> raylu: because it won't be 2.0 til release
<raylu> that's still a bad version number
<dwidmann> raylu: there's barely such a thing as a bad version number ... so long as it keeps things straight :)
<raylu> and 1.9.99.9 just confuses me. especially if a change needs to made before 2.0 is released
<dwidmann> raylu: (if you started throwing in things like pi or e or i into the mix, then it'd be a bad version number)
<dwidmann> raylu: if another change needs to be made, it becomes 1.9.99.10 or 1.9.100.0 or something ...
<tim_> dwidmann: well it's installed but it's only beta 7, and it crashes on loading
<raylu> dwidmann: or something equally ugly
<tzanger> ouch
<dwidmann> tim_: might need to get it from a ppa repo then ... can't really promise it's stable either
<tzanger> is there a recommended way to edit the HAL fdi policies other than manually editing xml files??
<dwidmann> koffice2 needs a massive amount of work ... in fact, several apps are supposedly being left out of the 2.0 release
<tim_> dwidmann: looking deeper it looks like kword is beta 7, but kspread is rc 1 and both are using outdated references, I'm propably going to do a clean install to fix this.
<dwidmann> tim_: what does apt-cache say about them?
<p-f> raylu/dwidmann the old kernel was indeed there, but it didn't help wifi at all
<dwidmann> tim_: for example ... apt-cache policy koffice-kde4 kword-kde4 kspread-kde4 | grep Installed
<dwidmann> p-f: and the other problems?
<p-f> knetworkmanager just sits there, spewing out its usual debug info (even though it shouldn't, but that's another topic), saying "enabling connection blah on device blah"
<tim_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159103/
<p-f> dwidmann: I didn't test hibernation, but sound's also dead
<doleyb> p-f: why use knetworkmanager?
<p-f> doleyb: because iw is a pain to configure for wpa
<dwidmann> I think I tried to do that once, and gave up after half an hour
<p-f> same
<p-f> I actually managed to get it to work a few months ago, but that was on another computer
<dwidmann> p-f: at any rate, not worth that much trouble
<saz_> hi I ve upgraded to Jaunty  and now have a problem with Xserver
<saz_> I have an ATI Sapphire X55 card
<saz_> any suggestions?
<dwidmann> saz_: I think I've heard about it before, but I don't think I've heard any real solutions other than "suck it up" or "get a newer card that's supported by fglrx" or "wait for them to fix it"  or "stay with intrepid" ... granted, that doesn't mean that there isn't one, just because I haven't heard about it
<saz_> dwidmann thanks
<skierpage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware says "Kubuntu's new and easy method of installing packages is to use the 'Add/Remove Programs' tool."
<naught103> where can I view a print job list in kde4.2?
<skierpage> with a screenshot of "Adept installer".  I have no such tool in Kubuntu 9.04.  Presumably that doc is out-of-date?
<naught103> skierpage: press alt+f2, and type adept, installer should come up second
<naught103> but adept_manager is better, and aptitude (command line) is better than that
<doleyb> skierpage: in 9.04 there is kpackagekit instead of adept
<skierpage> naught103, nope, adept doesn't pop up.
<naught103> ok
<skierpage> doleyb,  KPackageKit has no help:, no doc, no tooltips.  I guess I'll start mastering the command line (dpkg or aptitude?)
<naught103> aptitude
<tzanger> what does "ppa" stand for with respect to ubuntu?
<faileas> personal package archive
<tzanger> faileas: hmm, okay
<tzanger> thanks
<skierpage> doleyb, naught103, does the "Package Install" alert that keeps popping up when I go to a Flash tie in Konq use dpkg or aptitude?   I'd like to see what it thinks it installed.
<naught103> skierpage: almost everything (including aptitude, and adept, and kpackagekit) uses apt, which uses dpkg
<skierpage> naught103 thanks, the fog lifts somewhat.  Sounds like yum and rpm in Fedora-land.
 * daskreech smells talk of apt
<gogreen> how to upgrade with alternate cd via command line, at console?  gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" have to run in X.
<daskreech> Add the cd as an apt source
<reallove> hello. I just upgraded kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 via the automatic update process. All went ok,just the new kernel 2.6.28-11 is not in the grub menu.lst . And not the modules,it's still mounted /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/ . How can I fix that ?
 * eagles0513875 starts swearing at flash package
<eagles0513875> morning daskreech
<daskreech> !ohmy | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<daskreech> :-D
<faileas> lol
<eagles0513875> lol morning to you daskreech
<eagles0513875> i didnt type anything in here to warrent that lol
<eagles0513875> how buggy is the flash package for 64bit
<marie_blubb> Hi, I have a problem with my printer. it works at my pc, and I can see it at http://localhost:631 . problem it doesnt work over cups at another pc in the network
<eagles0513875> daskreech: or faileas any idea about flash. im playing some flash clips and it gets super jittery
 * daskreech tries to stay away from  Flash
<dwidmann> Adobe Flash is the devil.
<daskreech> No just the gatekeeper
<naught103> skierpage: almost everything (including aptitude, and adept, and kpackagekit) uses apt, which uses dpkg
<faileas> eagles0513875: try sudo alsa force_reload
<eagles0513875> faileas: its not audio issue
<eagles0513875> faileas: this is a flash issue
<faileas> eagles0513875: i had super stuttery flash and that seemed to fic it
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: probably not, but probably wouldn't hurt to try anyway
<faileas> what he said ;p
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> faileas: did you file a bug if you want then i can confirm it
<faileas> eagles0513875: its intermittant >_>
<faileas> and i haven't had it recently
<dwidmann> daskreech: I still think it's the devil .. if it hadn't become so dominant maybe we'd have an open standard to a similar effect today ...
<skierpage> aptitude thinks I have flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree, and konqueror-nsplugins installed, yet no Flash in Konqueror on AMD64.  Oh well.
<faileas> dwidmann: and its abused for web page 'desgin'
<doleyb> dwidmann: yeah but blame that more on Sun's incompetence than macromedia's evil flash.
<daskreech> doleyb: huh?
<dwidmann> daskreech: java applets
<daskreech> I think he did say open standard
<daskreech> Sun doesn't have any web open standards
<daskreech> certainly not when Flash was being insinuating
<doleyb> daskreech: if java had been handled right, flash wouldn't have had a chance to spread.
<dwidmann> Sun has opened up considerably since then, but it's probably too little too late
<daskreech> doleyb: It still wouldn't have been an open standard
<doleyb> daskreech: you're incorrect.
 * daskreech chuckles
<valdis2> hello
<doleyb> Hi valdis2!!
<daskreech> Anyway alternate history discussions shouldn't be held here
<valdis2> first time using irc
<dwidmann> and to make matters worse, Microsoft wants a piece of the pie too
<daskreech> valdis2: Welcome
<skierpage> Got it!  After everything auto-installs, you have to do Settings > Configure Konqueror... > Plugins > Plugins tab and click [Scan for Plugins] !
<dwidmann> daskreech: yeah, shame when we remember that the conversations always die though :( (I'm autojoined to -offtopic ... seems many people aren't)
<skierpage> Now to never use Flash again and ask web designers to use HTML5 <canvas>, <audio> instead even though they won't work in MSIE ;-)
<daskreech> Hooray!
<dwidmann> skierpage: which is why many places won't move forward for another ten years, they'll stay in 1995
<lexad> hi to all ..
<lexad> i need some help pls .
<lexad> i just downloade'd this version Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<lexad> i have a laptop dell inspiron 170 with wifi connection
<dwidmann> !ask | lexad
<ubottu> lexad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lexad> this mersion Ubuntu Netbook Remix if i install on my inspiron 1720 can i use wifi connection ?
<lexad> *version
<ameyer> perhaps?
<skierpage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats suggests `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras` to play MP3s.  "110 newly installed" packages ??!
<dwidmann> skierpage: not ubuntu-restricted-extras (unless you're using gnome and wandered into the kubuntu channel mistakenly) ...
<dwidmann> skierpage: use kubuntu-restricted-extras
<skierpage> dwidmann, thanks, I need to read more carefully.
<lexad> well i can enter on #Ubuntu to ask there. .so anyone can help me .?
<daskreech> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<dwidmann> skierpage: otherwise you'd end up *still* not being able to play mp3's, since Ubuntu/GNOME seems to favor GStreamer for audio, while Kubuntu/KDE favors Xine
<raylu> so i had python 2.6 installed and proceeded to install python 3...
<skierpage> lexad, why not try booting from the live media and see if it works?
<raylu> realizing this wasn't what i wanted, i purged it but i got this: INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python3.0' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)
<dwidmann> lexad: what does lspci say about your wireless?
<bouin> Hello, does someone try to use xinerama for multiscreen with an ATI graphic card ???
<dwidmann> skierpage: though, technically speaking, anything ubuntu supports, the netbook remix will support also, if that was your question
<dwidmann> bouin: I am right now.
<bouin> dwidmann: Enabling xinerama crash my X server . . .
<skierpage> dwidmann, kubuntu-restricted-extras says 51 newly installed packages/221 MB, less but still seems a lot just to play MP3s in Amarok.
<bouin> dwidmann: I am using the last driver from ati website . . .
<dwidmann> skierpage: if that's all you want then that is overkill and a half.
<dwidmann> bouin: which version of Ubuntu, which card?
<bouin> dwidmann:I am using kubuntu 9.04
<dwidmann> skierpage: libxine1-ffmpeg -- install that
<eagles0513875> does anyone know how to change the color of the area where ones types text in kopete. i have a custom color applier that i would like to keep on the rest of the system but change it in the chat boxes the color of the area that i type in :
<doleyb> I upgraded to jaunty, and now have silly sound effects when clicking buttons in gtk programs (like gimp, gedit, gnometris, firefox).  But if I log into a gnome session that doesn't happen.  How can I stop it in a kde session?
<lexad> i want to know if i install that version ...on my laptop i can use  wirelles connection
<skierpage> dwidmann ++ !
<bouin> dwidmann: I am using kubuntu 9.04 and ATI HD 2400 XT with the last drivers form ati website . . . and it does not resolve anything
<lexad> dwidmann i don't know if that version is install himself my wirelles driver, or i must find some ..
<dwidmann> lexad: there should be a link to a compatibility list on this thing, make sure yours is on the list
<dwidmann> !wireless | lexad
<ubottu> lexad: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dwidmann> bouin: I'm not on Jaunty (yet) or I'd check
<dwidmann> bouin: it's working fine for me with latest driver and Intrepid with a 4670 though
<bouin> dwidmann: I have seen that it was the same problem with 8.10
<bouin> dwidmann: is the 4670 an ati card ?
<dwidmann> bouin: full name being RadeonHD 4670
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: I think I looked for that in Kopete before and couldn't manage, what's worse is sometimes the text is forced black when I'm typing and its hard to read ...
<bouin> dwidmann:it means that If i came back with 8.10 it should be fine with xinerama
<bouin> dwidmann:Are you using gnome or KDE ?
<dwidmann> bouin: Possibly, unless it's a problem specific to your card, in which case I don't know if there's something you can do about it or not
<JohnFlux> after upgrading to 9,04 I don't get any sound in skype
<dwidmann> bouin: KDE 4.2.2, compiled from source
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: with the current background i am using it forces the text white
<bouin> dwidmann: do you know if they upgrated the x server on the 9.04 ?
<dwidmann> bouin: yes, yes they did.
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: Kopete has needed work for this area in years IMO
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: I think it'd be a fairly simple problem to fix too
<eagles0513875> agreed with ya on that
<bouin> dwidmann: so what do you suggest me ?
<dwidmann> bouin: I've got no clue, have you Xinerama working with that card in the past, at all, ever?
<dwidmann> bouin: because if so, installing an older driver or something might be able to do the trick.
<bouin> dwidmann: yes it was working very well with kubuntu 8.04
<doleyb> So, I have plasma at 50-75% CPU for over an hour now, no desktop effects enabled, only 2 plasmoids (network and battery), not doing anything except idle in irc.  That's bad huh!
<bouin> dwidmann: seems like it's the old xserver that was working with . . .
<dwidmann> !info xserver-xorg-video-fglrx hardy
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-fglrx does not exist in hardy
<dwidmann> !info xorg-driver-fglrx hardy
<ubottu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.16-23.56)): Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.16-23.56 (hardy), package size 9719 kB, installed size 29356 kB
<dwidmann> So, it would be version 7.1 of the fglrx driver, I presume
<bouin> dwidmann: I was using envy . . .
<dwidmann> bouin: still worth a try, if that doesn't do the trick it may be a much harder problem
<bouin> dwidmann: do you think that I could try to compile the old xserver ?
<dwidmann> bouin: Changing versions of X would probably be a nightmare
<bouin> dwidmann: yeah i guess
<dwidmann> bouin: sure, you can try, and good luck :)
<JohnFlux> how do I tell if I'm using pulseaudio?
<doleyb> JohnFlux: first check if pulseaudio package is installed.  If not, you're not.
<JohnFlux> doleyb: seems so :-)
<bouin> dwidmann: I already compiled it for an arm platform it was a big work, I don't really want to do that lol
<bouin> dwidmann: evenmore if it is just for my computer
<dwidmann> bouin: I imagined such
<eagles0513875> btw flash is fixed that is strange how alsa can make flash not work right
<dwidmann> bouin: I might have tried it once, but the source seems to be in many separate tarballs instead of just one
<bouin> dwidmann: That's right it was
<bouin> dwidmann: I am going to try to use the 8.10 . . .
<dwidmann> bouin:  good luck ... if your time is worth money you might want to opt to put in a card without the issue instead of going to trouble for it
<bouin> dwidmann: I am at work :-(
<dwidmann> bouin: they won't let you? not even for productivities sake?
<bouin> dwidmann: They do not really know what I am doing . . . and i keep managing the engineers . . .
<buzzDrive> Does somebody can tell me how do i test output display via a second screen because i can't output my display via this screen
<bouin> dwidmann: do you know why we can not download the hardy iso when we are on http://www.kubuntu-fr.org/telechargement ??? wierd !!!
<doleyb> buzzDrive: That could depend some on what kind of vid card you use.
<buzzDrive> doleyb: thanks before I installed nvidia driver my screen works fine and now nothing works
<dwidmann> bouin: I dunno, try a different mirror
<doleyb> buzzDrive: Nothing at all?  All screens are off??
<daskreech> hi AaNnAa ;-)
<buzzDrive> no sorry the screen is light on but I have no display doleyb
<faileas> make
<dwidmann> buzzDrive: if you have something in one of your screens, try typing in kdesudo nvidia-settings
<doleyb> buzzDrive: You're using another computer now?  It would be hard to make a second screen come on without the first one.  Is your PC on a network?
<bouin> dwidmann: ok thank you going to try the kubuntu 8.10 . . . bye
<buzzDrive> dwidmann: ok I am on my laptop and it works I try what you said
<buzzDrive> Ok i belive that i found the issue do I have to use Twinview or seperate screen?
<doleyb> buzzDrive: Normally use twinview
<Dday> Hey
<dwidmann> buzzDrive: separate screen and KDE4 don't get along
<dwidmann> buzzDrive: so effectively if you use KDE4 you don't have a choice
<Rook> Guys i have installed Ubuntu within windows
<Rook> In Ubuntu when i try to shutdown or restart i just get a black screen?
<dwidmann> Rook: hard telling what the issue is ... I've seen buggy video drivers cause that problem before though
<Rook> When i tried to update drivers
<Rook> It said i had to pay for them?
<dwidmann> odd
<daskreech> Some linux drivers are pay only
<marie_blubb> hi, i have a problem with cupsd.conf. the file its changing by itself after restarting the server :( changes: http://ja.pastebin.ca/1404632  thats how the pc changes it: http://ja.pastebin.ca/1404646
<marie_blubb> thats why i cannot print over the network
<eagles0513875> thats strange the flash command faileas you gave me or was it daskreech or smoeone it fixed flash but screwed up my audio  my audio seems ot be using the pulseaudio driver
<faileas> eagles0513875: dang
<faileas> i did
<eagles0513875> faileas: tell me bout it
<eagles0513875> im tempted to reboot to see if i can use my normal driver
<faileas> eagles0513875: no idea why it works, it just does
<eagles0513875> could there be an irq conflict between sound and flash or something
<eagles0513875> faileas: i would prefer to use my digital driver but for some reason it doesnt work
<eagles0513875> this is super strange
<eagles0513875> faileas: restarting alsa using the pulsaudio driver then back to analog driver fixed the issues
<faileas> yay
<faileas> wierd bug tho
<faileas> what audio device?
<eagles0513875> i have 2
<eagles0513875> this is an nvidia chipset that has 2 outputs one analog and digital for some reason the digital one doesnt work :(
<eagles0513875> which i would rather use instead of analog
<SandGorgon> guys.. any nice image viewer in KDE - gwenview doesnt even have a ruler
<ubuntu> how do i add a blank space in my panel, so that my widgets don't look unncessarily "stretched"?
<buzzDrive> Ok thanks for support my second display screen works dwidmann|away
<kinkie> Hi all. I have a kubuntu jaunty installed on a physical partition (/dev/sda1) which I'd like to move to a lvm-backed rootfs. So far I'm failing, any hints on how to do it? Thanks!
<olembe> Hello. Have Kubuntu running on a Macbook, set up to use GB Mac keyboard. Anyone got any idea how I can type a # sign? Normally, on Mac,it's alt-3, but that doesn't work!
<eagles0513875> kinkie: are you wanting to copy the partition to another drive
<kinkie> eagles0513875: same physical spindle, but yes.
<kinkie> eagles0513875: the situation is:
<eagles0513875> kinkie: have you tried the dd command im not sure if that will do waht you want
<kinkie> eagles0513875: copying the filesystem is not the problem. Rather it seems that update-initramfs doesn't peek the lvm volumes up
<eagles0513875> kinkie: are they in the fstab
<tsimpson> !lvm
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubuntu> is the panel spacer plasmoid in the jaunty repos?
<olembe> ubuntu: I'm pretty sure I saw it for download on kde-look.org
<ubuntu> olembe: but the one there is the 0.1 version, which is ugly.. i was looking for the 0.2 version
<olembe> ubuntu: ah, sorry. I don't know then
<rohan> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Panel+Spacer?content=89304 --- this
<rohan> this is the one you're talking about, right olembe?
<olembe> rohan: yes, that's the one. It is listed as 0.2
<rohan> but the available package is 0.1 only :(
<rohan> i'll need to compile from source
<kinkie> tsimpson: documentation seems to concentrate on how to set LVM up; I can do that just fine. My problem is with initramfs, not lvm :(
<tsimpson> does it say if your root can be LVM?
<kinkie> tsimpson: it can. The alternate install can do that when installing from scratch. Which I'd like to avoid if possible...
<olembe> rohan: that shouldn't be a problem. I've compiled plasma widgets from source and I'm quite a newcomer to linux!
<kinkie> (which = install from scratch)
<rohan> i am not worried aobut how difficult it is, problem is that i just can't compile while i am on the live cd.
<tsimpson> kinkie: I would suggest you try asking in #ubuntu-server more likely to find people familiar with LVM in there
<kinkie> Ok, thanks.
<rocky_fortune> so how do I get flash and java working and drivers for a vid card?
<tsimpson> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tsimpson> !binarydriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> rocky_fortune: for flash and java i would recommend using the kubuntu-restricted-extras package it contains flash java and other proprietary drivers
<rohan> olembe: in case you're interested, here's the package for jaunty - https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=spacer&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
<olembe> Thanks, rohan.
<rocky_fortune> this is driving me crazy
<eagles0513875> whats wrong rocky_fortune
<rocky_fortune> well I googled the kubuntu-restricted-extras package since I really don't know how to get it and it tell's me to use adept which I have no idea how to work
<trylik> hi is there any nice GUI app for creating pdf from jpegs?
<daskreech> rocky_fortune: ping
<rocky_fortune> ping?
<rocky_fortune> pong?
<daskreech> rocky_fortune: Why do you want kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<rocky_fortune> i need some flash and java
<daskreech> Install using kpackagekit
<rocky_fortune> what's that?
<daskreech> The package manager
<daskreech> Software managment tool
<daskreech> rocky_fortune: You are using Jaunty ?
<rocky_fortune> yes
<daskreech> press alt+F2 and type package
<rocky_fortune> found it
<daskreech> go to the bottom button on the left
<daskreech> then click edit software sources and make sure that multiverse is checked
<blackality> film
<blackality> film list
<daskreech> weird
<daskreech> rocky_fortune: Doing ok?
<rocky_fortune> not really. It decided to crash.
<daskreech> kpackagekit?
<rocky_fortune> and it's installing some package that I don't even know.
<daskreech> First time I've heard of that
<rocky_fortune> yes
<daskreech> Yes it installs a whole lot of packages
<daskreech> That's the point :)
<rocky_fortune> well I was clicking yes to multiverse then it started installing things
<daskreech> That's not intsalling
<daskreech> That's updating the list of things that you can install
<digdeep> hi, how do I change the look of kmenu into classic "windows start menu"? (I forgot how to do it)
<daskreech> digdeep: Right click it
<digdeep> where do I change it?
<daskreech> Switch to classicmenu
<rocky_fortune> I cant seem to find the restricted extras :/
<digdeep> Do I right click the start menu?
<daskreech> rocky_fortune: It's finished the update?
<daskreech> digdeep: yes
<daskreech> THe button that pops up the start menu
<digdeep> then menu editor?
<hamedich> ايه يامان
<rocky_fortune> I've no idea i've changed the sofware sources like you asked.
<daskreech> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<hamedich> اراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابيك
<hamedich> انا بتكلم عربى
<daskreech> rocky_fortune: ok You should have kubuntu-restricted-extras now when you search
<hamedich> حد عاوز مساعدة
<daskreech> !arabic > hamedich
<ubottu> hamedich, please see my private message
<daskreech> rocky_fortune: If not close it and reopen
<rocky_fortune> got it ty
<hamedich> :)
<digdeep> I found that in Jaunty, the correct way is to add the app launch menu from widget system (with tradition menu)
<hamedich> i have downloaded wine program that make me lunch windows program and games
<daskreech> digdeep: same thing :)
<daskreech> all the right click method does is swap them out
<daskreech> hamedich: ok
<rocky_fortune> >.< it doesn't work on firefox
<daskreech> rocky_fortune: What doesn't?
<rocky_fortune> flash and java
<javi> hola hay alguien q me entiende?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> !es
<daskreech> try install sun-java6-plugin
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<daskreech> flash should work
<rocky_fortune> nope
<ActionParsnip> rocky_fortune: are you using 64bit or 32bit Linux?
<rocky_fortune> 32 bit
<Firefishe> How do I enable the root password temporarily, then reverse the process?  (I really know what I"m doing here, but I forgot the procedure.)
<faileas> Firefishe: sudo su?
<ActionParsnip> rocky_fortune: nice, then run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> rocky_fortune: gives you flash
<hyper_ch> Firefishe: sudo -i
<Firefishe> faileas:  I'm installing something that pops up an xterm wanting the root password.  I need to enable it system wide for this one thing, then change it back to normal.
<Firefishe> hyper_ch:  I don't think that'll work.  It's asking me for it during a script run, which pops up the xterm and a root password line.
<hyper_ch> Firefishe: then your script is wrong
<Firefishe> hyper_ch:  no, it's not
 * kinkie is away: Stuff to do, people to see...
<Firefishe> I'm installing rox
<ActionParsnip> !away > kinkie
<ubottu> kinkie, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rox ftw
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  ftw?
<Firefishe> !abbreviations | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abbreviations
<Firefishe> blast
<rocky_fortune> ty, it works
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: for the win
<alarm> hello, i just upgraded to 9.04 , the problem i have is with the nvidia drivers that need to be reinstalled. at the moment i can use only console, and the nvidia  installation package is on my windows partition, how can i mount it through console and get this file ?
<hyper_ch> alarm: 32 or 64bit?
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  ok... what did you mean by it?  I'm lost, sorry.
<alarm> 64bit
<Firefishe> alarm:  best to copy it to your /home/user directory
<Firefishe> and use it directly from within that directory you copy it to
<hyper_ch> alarm: any specific version that you want?
<alarm> Firefishe:  i cannot copy it. i need to access my windows partition first
<Firefishe> mount the partition?
<alarm> how do i do that from console ?
<alarm> normaly under kde its been done by i a simple click
<alarm> but from console ?
<alarm> its an ntfs partition where the nvidia  .bin file is
<rocky_fortune> what's it mean when it say's I need to fork?
<Firefishe> chiefly, something like:   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda# /media/winXP
<hyper_ch> alarm: I currently use this one:  ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.29/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.29-pkg2.run
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: rox is awesome, short answer
<hyper_ch> alarm: you can just:    wget ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.29/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.29-pkg2.run
<alarm> hyper_ch:  my problem is not what to use
<Firefishe> alarm:  # is the name of the drive, such as /dev/sda5
<alarm> i need to access it from my partition
<alarm> i got the drivers , on a windows partition
<alarm> and i dont know how to mount it from console to start the installtion
<hyper_ch> alarm: why not just redownloading them?
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  I'm finding that out. :-)  But I want to add it system wide, and I need to enable the root password.  Help?
<alarm> cause I cant log into KDE
<hyper_ch> alarm: wget ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.29/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.29-pkg2.run
<hyper_ch> alarm: that downloads it
<Firefishe> thanks hyper_ch
<alarm> i dont have any web connection through my wifi under console
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: you dont need the root pass, you can do everything with sudo and gksudo
<ActionParsnip> and kdesudo
<alarm> if i would have i'd use lynx to download it again
<alarm> i dont , as i dont know how to mount from console the partition
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  Ok, let me outline the problem-at-hand.  I'm in fluxbox, accessing the rox apps, and using rox-session to setup rox with a login entry to my login manager.  During the process, it asks for my root user password.  Now, I'm aware--as we all are--of ubuntu's sudo-centric philosophy-for-security attitude, etc.  If I didn't like it, I wouldn't be here.
<ActionParsnip> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  That said, I still need something to type in to the root user request popup when it appears....hence, temporarily enable root, do my business with rox-session setup, then reverse the process back to sudo,.
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: its at the bottom of that, if you bork your system its not my fault
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  I've been using gnu/linux since madrake 5, young man! ;)
<Firefishe> mandrake ;)hee
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: you can use kdesudo to bring up a lil popup to ask for pass
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: mandrake 7 here
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  okay, I'll try it.
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  it *was* all the rage way back in the days of 2.2 and 2.4 ;) hee
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: still rocks now
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  As the rest of this talk isn't 'buntu-centric, may I ap you?
<Firefishe> pm
<ActionParsnip> sure
<guedressel> hello
<guedressel> my jaunty doesn't play sound in non-kde applications...
<guedressel> ...is this something only happening to me?
<guedressel> vlc plays no sound - neither does the Flash Plugin
<guedressel> amarok plays loud tough
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KiRiLoS> I cant delete the trash files,i get this error:The file or folder /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files/Documents does not exist. Any solutions?Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ktmini> Bonjour. Désolé si c'a déjà été traité mais la mise à jour de intrepid à jaunty m'a enlevé les icones knetwork et batterie du syst tray et du coup je ne peux plus me connecter qu'en filaire, plus de wifi avec ma intel 2200BG. Solution?
<KiRiLoS> ActionParsnip, the thing is that the trash is empty and when i go to that folder there's nothing in it
<ActionParsnip> KiRiLoS: whats the output of    file ~/.local/share/Trash/files/Documents
<KiRiLoS> ActionParsnip, the /Documents folder isnt there @ all and that's the whole problem.It caused when i erased some stuff off an external ntfs drive
<ActionParsnip> KiRiLoS: hmm, then i would use; mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash/files/Documents
<ktmini> since intrepid to jaunty update, knetwork and battery icons disappeared and my main problem is i can't connect with wifi anymore. Do you guys have any solution? Thanks a lot!
<KiRiLoS> ActionParsnip, oh lol,i never thought that.That may be helpfull!I'll try it out
<ActionParsnip> KiRiLoS: just humour it ;)
<KiRiLoS> ActionParsnip, Lol!It worked :P thanks
<ActionParsnip> hahahaha textbook
<ktmini> shy up :s
<guedressel> ActionParsnip: thanks for the sound notice...
<guedressel> ...it's not what i looked for
<ActionParsnip> bah
<guedressel> sound is actually working
<guedressel> but only for kde-apps
<guedressel> i think it's something like pulse audio making my problems
<guedressel> and i'm running a plain jaunty installation
<guedressel> no extra software or configurations...
<guedressel> and non of the pulseaudio packages are installed
<guedressel> is this good?
<Wazmyn> guedressel: there was something in the release notes about pulseaudio being installed when it shouldn't be
<yaa_> hi all
<guedressel> the flash plugin is not relying on pulseaudio - is it?
<guedressel> it's accessing alsa directly - right?
<ktmini> would it bother you to at least answer you have no clue?!
<yaa_> which parameter of dpkg lists where to install files of the pakage
<yaa_> ?
<ktmini> hi yaa
<yaa_> ktmini: %)
<SandGorgon> anybody using wicd or any alternatives for network manager ?
<alarm>  hello, i just updated my ubuntu system to 9.04 which means also that i need to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<alarm> trying to reinstall them i get this error : ERROR: If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure you either have configured kernel sources matching your
<bazhang> SandGorgon, the command line alternative :)
<alarm> kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed on your system .my new kernel is: 2.6.28-11-generic
<ActionParsnip> alarm: have you rebooted to jaunty's kernel?
<yaa_> network manager^ the alternative is ifconfig, route add
<alarm> ActionParsnip, i guess so, since i did a fully upgrade
<alarm> but now i am facing with nvidia drivers reinstallation
<alarm> from the nvidia binary
<alarm> i get that kernel error during the installation
<yaa_> guys
<ActionParsnip> alarm: then try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-180
<yaa_> does anybody know about dpkg
<redpearl> how to resize my partition, make it smaller, shrink it
<alarm> ActionParsnip, i am saying again "i am using the nvidia binary"
<SandGorgon> yaa_, bazhang: sigh...
<alarm> thats what i had before installed on my system
<ActionParsnip> alarm: then you need to reinstall it as the dkms part of the driver will not be done
<yaa_> SandGorgon: ?
<bazhang> SandGorgon, its not that difficult actually, let me get you a weblink with some basics
<ActionParsnip> alarm: if you us the package, it wil have completed that for you
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  frankly talking i did not understand what you mean :)
<ActionParsnip> *use
<alarm> yeah  , but i use the last few years binaries from the website
<ActionParsnip> alarm: if you use the package, every time you get a new kernel the DKMS compile to create the driver module will be done for you
<alarm> dont want to mix up my system now with the nvidia drivers and the deb packages
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 SandGorgon here are some basics you may wish to know when you dont have a gui
<ActionParsnip> alarm: if you start using the one from nvidia.com this will not be done
<yaa_> &&&
<ActionParsnip> alarm: it's the same deal, just more convenient for you
<alarm> okie , i can start maybe traying installing the kernel sources
<alarm> would this easy to be done ?
<yaa_> ?
<yaa_> щито
<SandGorgon> bazhang: hey thanks... but I would infintely prefer having a nice GUI based wireless manager... i have to get work done u know
 * guedressel fixed the sound problem
<guedressel> just installed the pulseaudio package and restarted my machine
<guedressel> now vlc plays the sound!
<Aluno> hello
<guedressel> great
<guedressel> (whyever i need pulseaudio...)
<ahox> Hi, does the kubuntu radeonhd driver already support displayport?
<ahox> I have a Radeon HD 3600 and would like to know if I can use multihead
<SandGorgon> latest svn konversation for kde4 is really usable - there were some problems with display, tab completion - but now it is very nice
<faileas> SandGorgon: was that the one you linked, or is there a new one?
<SandGorgon> the one i linked was an older debian repo - it is usable, but has problems with nick completion. an svn build pulled from the source tree fixes all those problems
<faileas> nice
 * faileas wishes someone would PPA it
<eagles0513875> ppa what
<eagles0513875> SandGorgon: i heard otherwise in regards to konversation4
<SandGorgon> the slightly older debian repo is http://packages.debian.org/experimental/i386/konversation/download
<faileas> eagles0513875: konversation-kde4
 * faileas is lazy to built it ;p
<faileas> *build
<eagles0513875> faileas:  ill do it if someone will walk me through it
<SandGorgon> eagles0513875: no i think it is pretty nice - konv was anyways much more usable than quassel
<drbobb> hello, does anyone know of a fix for konqueror's vanishing statusbar?
<eagles0513875> SandGorgon: true but i heard the kde4 port is still rather unstable
<faileas> eagles0513875: if i did it myself, i'd use checkinstall, it wouldn't pass debian packageing requirements but... it works
<eagles0513875> drbobb: the kde4 version of kde3 version
<eagles0513875> faileas: i never packaged anything
<drbobb> kde4
<eagles0513875> woot uck is working
<eagles0513875> drbobb: that could be a bug i have yet to try the kde4 version
<drbobb> eagles0513875: i've never seen this problem in kde3
<rubinho> i need help in mixing up 2.0 to 5.1 sound can someone please help me
<eagles0513875> drbobb: the kde4 version is still under development
<faileas> SandGorgon: if you can point me ay how to grab the SVN code, and what prerequisites i need, i could throw together a quick and dirty deb
<SandGorgon> eagles0513875: no crashes .. using for two days continuously
<eagles0513875> lol faileas ill do it right though
<drbobb> eagles0513875: and what is not
<rdale> i've just upgraded from kubuntu intrepid to jaunty and my fonts are smaller - does anyone know why that would be?
<eagles0513875> drbobb: the kde3 version is still in the repos
<drbobb> oh unless you meant to say the kde3 version is no longer developed
<faileas> maybe not
<eagles0513875> drbobb: its currently being ported to kde4 but the kde3 version of konversation is still in the repos
<eagles0513875> drbobb: also if you installed from svn youmight need to update the svn source code and rebuild
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: konqueror != konversation
<drbobb> eagles0513875: i'm sorry, my question was about konqueror
<faileas> SandGorgon: what version you got?
<eagles0513875> drbobb: ahhh my bad i understood konversation
<eagles0513875> drbobb: apologies
<p-f> Am I correct in assuming that everything in /etc/network/if-up.d/ is executed after a connection has been established?
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: i misread his question
<eagles0513875> faileas: if you dont want to package but have a how to on packaging ill be more then willing to package it for the community
<SandGorgon> faileas: just a sec
<faileas> eagles0513875 : there's one on the wiki.
<faileas> though
<faileas> https://launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa this PPA has it
<ActionParsnip> p-f: try it, create a little noddy script with zenity to pop up and say hi
 * eagles0513875 keeps fighting with uck
<p-f> ActionParsnip: well, I created one with echo none > /sys/class/leds/iwl*/trigger and my leds are still blinking on every packet I receive, so I assume there's a special trick I missed
<faileas> eagles0513875: what do you need with uck?
<ActionParsnip> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 182 kB, installed size 636 kB
<eagles0513875> faileas: customizing the iso
<p-f> !info stupid led defaults
<ubottu> 'led' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i know i keep getting build errors
<faileas> eagles0513875: ya.. which part of that? ;p
<eagles0513875> it changes
<eagles0513875> last build it failed on resolv.conf
<eagles0513875> trying it again
 * faileas has managed to add/remove packages, swap the desktop environment, and possibly add firefox plugins
<drbobb> heh made me think of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UÇK
<eagles0513875> faileas: interesting cuz i dunno why i keep getting these errors
<faileas> pastebin em
<eagles0513875> well right now im starting this again
<eagles0513875> hold on
<eagles0513875> unpacking squashfs atm
<faileas> afk
<eagles0513875> ok
<faileas> need to feed the dog
<eagles0513875> i wish uck had an irc channel
<aapzak> intel graphics users here? I cannot get it working properly, anyone else can?
<drbobb> is my memory wrong or did the kde3 konqueror have a menu setting for whether to display the statusbar? the kde4 one seems not to
<SandGorgon> faileas: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/159297/ should do the trick if you want to compile
<eagles0513875> SandGorgon: hes afk
<SandGorgon> eagles0513875: thank god i did a paste :)
<eagles0513875> lol ya
<p-f> what's the simplest way to change the global keyboard repeat rate?
<p-f> kbdrate is only for the console, kde's systemsettings doesn't have a repeat rate entry anymore, xset requires XFree86-Misc, whatever that is.
<eagles0513875> faileas: i get an error 32
<faileas> SandGorgon: thanks
<faileas> eagles0513875:
<faileas> hmm.. no idea what that is
<SandGorgon> p-f: if you find out, please let me know as well
<faileas> SandGorgon: i'll use checkinstal ;p
<p-f> SandGorgon: http://blog.crossedstreams.com/?p=12
<SandGorgon> faileas: yup that works as well
<p-f> SandGorgon: you could also blacklist iwlcore and led_class modules, but I'm not sure if iwlcore is used for anything else
<p-f> SandGorgon: oops, I thought you were responding to another thing, nevermind
<faileas> ack
<p-f> SandGorgon: (unless your leds are also blinking! :) )
 * faileas did it on the wrong box, the server, not the build box
<SandGorgon> p-f: heh.. no I wanted to know about the repeat rate - I have an ergonomic keyboard and RSI :(
<p-f> SandGorgon: apparently you can use xset, but it requires the Xfree-Misc module which I have no idea how to enable because kubuntu's /etc/X11/xorg.conf is completely strange
<SandGorgon> p-f: yup... which is why I dont mess with it
<SandGorgon> p-f: you could file an enhancement request as well.
<p-f> SandGorgon: the "please put it back to what it was" enhancement? :)
<faileas> p-f: it empty by default ;p
<p-f> faileas: where do I add stuff, then?
<SandGorgon> p-f: yup :)
<p-f> faileas: if, say, I want to add XFree86-Misc to display
<eagles0513875> wow lag spike
<trylik> hi i wanted to compile kobby
<trylik> what should i write as prefix:
<trylik> cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX={prefix}
<faileas> p-f: you add it there i think
<ederico> hello, can anyone please tell me how do I find my CPU type through the terminal?
<faileas> ederico: lshw should tell you all you need to know
<SandGorgon> ederico: sudo lshw -sanitize -C CPU
<ActionParsnip> faileas: lshw likes sudo (no idea why)
<ederico> thanks a lot to all of you, worked great
<trylik> ederico cat /proc/cpuinfo
<p-f> faileas: /etc/X11/xorg.conf has supposedly been deprecated or some such
<faileas> ActionParsnip: it makes no difference ;p
<trylik> how about that "CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found."
<SandGorgon> trylik: sudo apt-get install g
<SandGorgon> trylik: sudo apt-get install g++
<shinoby> nadie ke hable español
<shinoby> puro ingles?
<trylik> si
<trylik> whatever he said
<eagles0513875> !es | shinoby
<ubottu> shinoby: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i know but it says use sudo if you dont, even though the output is identical
<ActionParsnip> !es
<faileas> ActionParsnip: yes ;p
<shinoby> pues entre aki sin kerer no fue mi intencion
<eagles0513875> shinoby: #kubuntu-es por favor este canale hablar solo ingles por favor
<mohan__> hi guys
<shinoby> o ke verga lo kiere uno para ayuda y salen con esa mamada fuck you
<mohan__> cud someone look at this: http://pastebin.com/m424ff16 and check if there's a network card in there somewhere?
<mohan__> my wireless works flawless with 9.04...its the wired thats bothering me..it doesnt appear. :(
<gianluca> hello
<faileas> mohan__: only wireless seems there
<gianluca> i have a problem with audio
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: 05:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<gianluca> if i insert a jack of phone
<gianluca> don't isolate the speaker
<gianluca> can anyone help me?
<faileas> gianluca: i'm afriad i don't understand
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: is the wired enabled in bios?
<gianluca> i have a notebook
<gianluca> ok?
<mohan__> faileas: not good :(
<mohan__> faileas: thanks nyways!
<gianluca> in this notebook there is a jack for phone
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<gianluca> if i play audio song
<mohan__> hmm
<gianluca> the sound go on the speakers
<mohan__> oh yea...
<gianluca> if i insert jack phone
<eagles0513875> mohan__: give me a sec to look at your pastebin
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: hmm..u'r right...i hadnt checked that
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: if you want wired, check its enabled in bios, you may need some bootoptions to make it appear
<gianluca> the audio go on the speaker and phone
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: thanks so much :)
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: also read through   dmesg | less   to see if its being shown
<gianluca> i want listen audio onl y in the phone
<gianluca> ok?
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: as well as    sudo lshw -C network
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: hadnt thought of it :)
<gianluca> Action?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: what?
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: will go try now. thanks!
<faileas> gianluca: i think kmix has seperate volume controls for headphone and internal speakers...
<faileas> so try there first
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: you have any experience with uck
<faileas> ActionParsnip: his laptop's speakers don't mute when he plugs in his headphones
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: none, sorry
<eagles0513875> darn
<ActionParsnip> faileas: if i had an answer i would have replied ;0
<faileas> oh ;p
<faileas> gianluca: you might also want to try the channel for your main language
<faileas> no offence, but your english is not so good
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<p-f> faileas: I just tried to add Load "extmod" to the Modules section, but no change - xset still complains about a missing XFree86-Misc
<ideapad> hi
<eagles0513875> hi ianc
<eagles0513875> mt
<ideapad> hello everyone
<eagles0513875> hi ideapad
<ideapad> hi  eagles
<ideapad> where are you fron
<ideapad> where are you from
<ActionParsnip> ideapad: this is support, not idle chat
<eagles0513875> !ot | ideapad
<ubottu> ideapad: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ideapad> oh  yes
<ideapad> my english just so so
<ideapad> please forgive me
<ideapad> i installed the ubuntu 9.04 DVD
<ideapad> then   i   install  the   kde
<ideapad> but i can not use the kde desktop
<ideapad> why?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Is anybody else experiencing Hash Sum Mistmatch when updating packages from ubuntu/kubuntu repositories?
<eagles0513875> ideapad: what is your primary language
<ideapad> chinese
<SandGorgon> ideapad: did u do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' ?
<ideapad> i from  china
<gundam_rx78nt1> I keep getting those errors and it is starting to get me very angry when it comes time to update my system.
<tyfon> ideapad: put /usr/bin/kdm into /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ideapad> yes
<ideapad> i did so
<eagles0513875> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<tyfon> also you have to set the X session to kde in the login window
<ideapad>  put /usr/bin/kdm into /etc/X11/default-display-manager?????/
<tyfon> its one of the menus there
<ideapad> that is all right
<tyfon> yes if you do that, the default login window will be kde and not gnome :)
<ideapad> i can tech to you
<ideapad> haha
<SandGorgon> ideapad: ok... at your login screen - you should see a small button below called "sessions". Choose 'KDE' and THEN login
<eagles0513875> how can i import my pgp key that i have on launchpad
<zoggy> hey guys, is there a kubuntu for kids? (kubuntu not ubuntu). thanks
<gundam_rx78nt1> Is anybody else experiencing Hash Sum Mistmatch when updating packages from ubuntu/kubuntu repositories?
<ideapad> "restart Xwindows "  what meam
<SandGorgon> zoggy: there is a arch based distro called chakra. it is a educational linux based on KDE
<ideapad> "restart windows   " what mean?
<ideapad> how i do this
<eagles0513875> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<trylik> can you take a look at cmake output:
<trylik> http://pastebin.com/m58e17701
<SandGorgon> ideapad: 1. First logout          2. at your login screen press "sessions" and choose KDE      3. login
<ideapad> have any body from china?
<ideapad> good
<ideapad> then/
<ideapad> ?
<faileas> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gianluca> action?
<zoggy> SandGorgon: thanks!
<gianluca> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: sup?
<eagles0513875> faileas: i have an open pgp key on launchpad how can i download the key onto this pc
<gianluca> can you help me?
<faileas> eagles0513875: no idea >_>
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: with what?
<gianluca> with audio
<eagles0513875> doh
<gianluca> i have a problem with audio
<SandGorgon> trylik: you dont have  LIBINFINITY_INCLUDES and LIBINFINITY_LIBRARY set - this could happen because a) you dont have the "Infinity" library and headers b) cmake expects to supply the location information you can do this via cmake -DLIBINFINITY_INCLUDES=<something> .
<gianluca> on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: i was here when you first asked, if I knew i would have advised. I dont know so i cant advise
<gianluca> if i insert a jack of phone in the notebook the audio go on the speaker and phone
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: any idea how i can import my key from launchpad
<gianluca> i want audio only in the phone
<trylik> SandGorgon that is output from that libraries :/
<gianluca> ok?
<eagles0513875> gianluca: are you italian
<gianluca> yes
<eagles0513875> !it | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: i think its safe to say nobody knows right now, try later when there are different users on
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046158
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: like that?
<eagles0513875> ty ActionParsnip
<SandGorgon> trylik: i think that you missed out a "Q" , libqinfinity vs libinfinity ?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: what im trying to do is import the key that i have uploaded to use and associated with my launchpad account
<gianluca> actionparsnip do you have understand my problem?
<eagles0513875> gianluca: ask in kubuntu-it
<gianluca> why?
<eagles0513875> gianluca: you can speak in italian in there bro
<gianluca> but i speak a few english
<eagles0513875> gianluca: we are struggling to understand you though
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: yes, totally. I just have no advice how to troubleshoot it
<gianluca> ok
<dev_> hi
<eagles0513875> gianluca: to be honest that is strange for me it works out the box for me i dont have that issue
<eagles0513875> hi devilsadvocate
<eagles0513875> mt
<eagles0513875> hi dev_
<dev_> only english ? or you speack french?
<zoggy> SandGorgon: chakra seems like competition to kubuntu, rather than an educational kid's version of kde?
<eagles0513875> !fr | dev_
<ubottu> dev_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eagles0513875> dev_: try #kubuntu-fr
<dev_> Ok sorry ;)
<SandGorgon> zoggy: ooops.. sorry ... it was http://www.edu-nix.org/
<rmrfslash> I was all excited to see that I had updates for kubuntu this morning. They were both updates for the updater :-/
<rmrfslash> What a friggin' drag.
<eagles0513875> rmrfslash: ?
<rmrfslash> eagles0513875: ?
<zoggy> SandGorgon: thanks a lot. chakra looks interesting though. being on kubuntu, i really miss the rolling releases that were the essence of debian.
<eagles0513875> nothing wrong with updates to the updater rmrfslash
<zoggy> anyone know of a *buntu derivative focused on kids (that's possibly kde-oriented)
<gianluca> actionparsnip if i want installa audio card?
<rmrfslash> I was hoping for a barrage of updates for this, that, and the other thing.
<faileas> zoggy: not offhand, unless there's a sugar port
<rmrfslash> Watching all my bugs disappear.
<zoggy> faileas: thanks
<gianluca> actionparsnip if i want installa audio card?
<tyfon> edubuntu is the only one i know of :p
<tyfon> i think skolelinux might be kde but its in norwegian
<tyfon> and classroom oriented
<zoggy> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: can you define "install"
<dbglt> any reason why my sound seems relatively low compared to intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: software or hardware
<dbglt> sound levels just don't go as high anymore, even on max
<gianluca> ops
<dbglt> I've checked all channels
<gianluca> install
<gianluca> hardware
<gianluca> first and than software
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: ok if you want support for installing pieces of hardware, head over to #hardware
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gianluca> ok
<gianluca> in software?
<ActionParsnip> "in software" doesnt make sense
<gianluca> You need to install the package "libxine1-ffmpeg" manually.
<gianluca> ???
<gianluca> what means?
<gianluca> You need to install the package "libxine1-ffmpeg" manually.
<gianluca> what means?
<sadara> gianluca: are you a windows user?
<eagles0513875> !it | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gianluca> windows and linux
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<sadara> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<sadara> ActionParsnip: beat me to it
<gianluca> ok thanks
<sadara> gianluca:  or if you prefer - > kmenu kpackageit
<gianluca> error
<gianluca> can i paste?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: use pastebin
<sadara> gianluca:  read channel subject
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JuJuBee> I just installed a new network card (Netgear GA311 chipset r8169) but id does not show up.  Can someone assist me?
<sadara> JuJuBee: copy output of lspci -v to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159336/
<gianluca> this is my result
<JuJuBee> Hmm, cant do that as the new card not working and the old bit the dust.
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: why ae you logged in as root?
<eagles0513875> i think im up the creek. i have no revocation key :(
<gianluca> it's error?
<eagles0513875> to revoke my gpg key :(
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: its a bad idea to log in as root
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: very few of us know what that means as it is in italian
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: go  for support in #ubuntu-it
<gianluca> understand
<gianluca> so don't found libxinel-ffmpeg
<gianluca> in englus
<gianluca> english
<sadara> gianluca: what version ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> then you need something that provides it or a repo with it on
<gianluca> kubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> should fix a tonne of stuff
<eagles0513875> gianluca: please take my advice and ask in the italian channel  since it seems like you are not understanding
<gianluca> installing
<gianluca> action i have a old repository
<gianluca> finish process
<gianluca> now?
<gianluca> actionparsnip?
<sadara> gianluca: should be fixed
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> should be ok
<rmrfslash> fglrx for 9.04 yet? anyone know?
<PROject-Emerald_> Is there a way to tell a program to shut down at a certain time?
<eagles0513875> PROject-Emerald: probably through a cron job
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: That is not my problem I guess, I cannot se the interface in ifconfig -a but can in lspci -v
<JuJuBee> sadara:  It shows in lspci -v but not ifconfig -a
<sadara> JuJuBee: That ok, what does it show up as?
<sadara> paste the single line here
<JuJuBee> Realtek Semiconductor
<rmrfslash> PROject-Emerald_: wdym at a certain time? You can use cron or at to schedule tasks.
<JuJuBee> I cannot paste anything... no network connection
<PROject-Emerald_> Like, I want a bot to shut off at exactly 9:45 AM
<eagles0513875> JuJuBee: when you installed jaunty did you have the network cable plugged into the jack
<sadara> JuJuBee: do you have kubuntu installed?
<sadara> does it show up in knetmanager?
<eagles0513875> PROject-Emerald: you need to script it
<rmrfslash> PROject-Emerald_: like I said, you can use cron or at to schedule tasks
<JuJuBee> sadara: using 8.04 at moment
<JuJuBee> kubuntu
<rennelch> hi
<eagles0513875> JuJuBee: when you install kubuntu when you want the ethernet connection i have found you need to have the cable plugged in
<PROject-Emerald_> rmrfslash: How do I do that?
<JuJuBee> no, not in knetwork manager.
<sadara> JuJuBee: Kubuntu version?
<JuJuBee> Kubuntu was installed, working fine.  The onboard lan crapped yesterday.  Put new PCI card in.
<JuJuBee> 8.04
<theuser1> how can i check do i need ddr 1 ram or ddr2 ram ?
<theuser1> how can i check do i need ddr 1 ram or ddr2 ram ?
<eagles0513875> JuJuBee: you probably need to insert the module for the card into the kernel
<rmrfslash> theuser1: for your motherboard?
<sadara> eagles0513875: 8169 should be auto
<theuser1> rmrfslash:  ya. how can i check what motherboard i have
<eagles0513875> sadara: dunno then
<sadara> it's probably udev
<JuJuBee> ?
<rmrfslash> PROject-Emerald_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<p-f> I just upgraded to Jaunty and now get this when running alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<JuJuBee> sadara: so what do I do now?
<sadara> JuJuBee: this is porbably wrong, but try putting :auto eth1 <newline> and auto eth0
<sadara> iface eth0 inet static
<p-f> (and no sound)
<sadara> in your /etc/network/interfaces
<JuJuBee> OK
 * SandGorgon is away: Gone away for now
<sadara> (eth1 rather than eth0)
<rmrfslash> lspci
<rmrfslash> woops
<sadara> JuJuBee: then sudo ifup eth1
<rmrfslash> theuser1: try sifting through sudo dmidecode
<sadara> JuJuBee: let me try that again, add: auto eth1 <newline> iface eth1 inet dhcp <newline> to your /etc/network/interfaces
<JuJuBee> sadara: ignoring unknow interface eth1-eth1
<theuser1> http://pastebin.com/m587b2d9c
<JuJuBee> s/-/=/
<p-f> aplay -l now returns "aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found" after upgrading, whee!
<sadara> JuJuBee: does the output of lspci -v show Kernel friver in use: line?
<p-f> SandGorgon: xset does work, even though it's outputting an error: try xset r rate 200 30
<sadara> s/friver/driver
<p-f> SandGorgon: first one's the delay, second is the rate
<JuJuBee> sadara: in the Realtek section?
<p-f> 100 30 makes it more or less decent
<sadara> JuJuBee: lspci -v should be run as root (sudo lspci -v)
<sadara> JuJuBee: yes
<rmrfslash> theuser1: sudo dmidecode --type 17  and look for "Memory Device"
<JuJuBee> sadara: sudo lspci -v | grep kernel is empty
<rmrfslash> theuser1: should be a "Type:" field
<rmrfslash> Of course mine says Type: <OUT OF SPEC> :-/
<sadara> JuJuBee: try sudo lspci -v |grep -i kernel
<sadara> JuJuBee: grep -i is case insencitive
<JuJuBee> nothing
<fehrp> knetworkmanager in jaunty does not work here: It does not display any wireless functionality. I think, it may have hardware'ish disabled my wlan card, how can I turn it on again? --> IBM Thinkpad T40p
<rmrfslash> fehrp: use the network manager plasmoid
<sadara> JuJuBee: I might have a newer lspci than you
<sadara> JuJuBee: sudo lsmod |grep 81
<fehrp> 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5211 802.11ab NIC (rev 01)
<theuser1> http://pastebin.com/m76552d13
<rmrfslash> fehrp: be sure to shut off knetworkmanager as the two conflict
<fehrp> rmrfslash: okay!
<p-f> Sound used to work in 8.10. Now in 9.04, aplay -l gives "no soundcards found" and alsamixer gives snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. Any ideas?
<p-f> fehrp: I encountered the same problem. The only workaround I found was configuring it by hand with wpa_supplicant or using wicd
<JuJuBee> sadara: shows the r8169
<sadara> p-f: driver issue
<p-f> sadara: I sort of guessed that
<p-f> sadara: any ideas what kind of driver issue, though?
<p-f> what's the typical module for this?
<sadara> p-f: nope  :P
<sadara> p-f: snd
<p-f> sadara: seems to be loaded
<fehrp> p-f I used wicd for a long time but thought that with the new release of jaunty they would have fixed such a basic thing as networking, jee was I wrong :)
<sadara> JuJuBee: try find /sys |grep eth
<p-f> fehrp: haha, your standards are too high
<fehrp> p-f: lol
<sadara> fehrp: you get what you pay for
<JuJuBee> sadara nothing
<fehrp> sadara: I pay in time, and I pay a lot...
<theuser1> rmrfslash: http://pastebin.com/m76552d13
<p-f> 'nothing' would be better than 'wasting 10 hours'
<olskolirc> what is the repository link to get the mediabuntu please?
<sadara> olskolirc: google
<olskolirc> ok sadara
<sadara> olskolirc: or rather http://www.google.com/search?q=medibuntu
<rmrfslash> theuser1: why are you pasting the results? That's how you find the motherboard and memory info.
<sadara> JuJuBee: try sudo rmmod rl8169 ; sudo dmesg -c ; modprobe rl8169 ; dmeg
<fehrp> sadara: by the way, in earlier distros, networking worked totally smootly with knetworkmanager, it's just the latest two distros where there seems a little kid to have taken over the development.. or whatever
 * SandGorgon is back.
<p-f> SandGorgon: read a few pages back :)
<fehrp> rmrfslash: you meant plasma-widget-network-manager - KDE plasma applet for controlling NetworkManager
<fehrp> ?
<p-f> SandGorgon: (or just xset 200 30)
<sadara> fehrp: it only doesn't work for ppl who use the gui network managers
<fehrp> rmrfslash: that still does only show me the wired connection
<SandGorgon> p-f: thanks!
<rmrfslash> fehrp: do u have a wireless connection?
<JuJuBee> sadara: I have to go teach a class.  be back in about an hour.
<sadara> fehrp: I still don't know what was wrong with ifup/ifdown/ifconfig
<p-f> SandGorgon: np :)
<JuJuBee> Thanks for the assistance thus far.
<sadara> JuJuBee: np
<fehrp> sadara: so it's their fault? gee, what are you talking?
<sadara> fehrp: that's not what i meant
<fehrp> rmrfslash: you mean a card that is usually working? yes. A connection like iwconfig xxx working? the node ath0 or wifi0 is indeed not there...
<fehrp> so, get madwifi again?
<sadara> fehrp: I still use ifconfig/ip for my eth0 on my laptop
<rmrfslash> theuser1: you have 1x512MB DIMM of 400MHz SDRAM :D
<sadara> fehrp: I don't do it to be l33t, i do it because it works
<fehrp> sadara: well if you have the time for that it's okay
<theuser1> rmrfslash:  what that. is it ddr 1 or dr2 ?
<rmrfslash> fehrp: ifconfig shows wlan0?
<fehrp> rmrfslash: no, only eth0 and lo, strangely!
<fehrp> rmrfslash: somehow I think, the interface has been kicked out on the upgrade
<fehrp> rmrfslash: so it's madwifi fault
<tzanger> good morning.. there's a package otu there that fakes enough of an MTA that makes the package system happy... it's not nullmailer, I use that on systems where I actually NEED an MTA but don't want a full one... does anyone know what the package is offhand?
<fehrp> hmm, how do I get back my interface :)
<fehrp> wlan0/ath0/wifi0 whatever
<rmrfslash> fehrp: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Theseus2> hello, i have noticed a strange behavior of my laptop. I have just installed kubuntu 9.04. If I boot my system with only my Laptop Monitor it increase the font view (but there are still 9pt in the systemsettings). If I then change to my external Monitor the font size is definitely bigger than if I boot with my external Monitor.
<rmrfslash> anything in there for wlan0?
<fehrp> rmrfslash: # PCI device 0x168c:0x0012 (ath_pci)
<fehrp> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:05:4e:41:f1:35", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="ath*", NAME="ath0"
<fehrp> # PCI device 0x168c:0x0012 (ath5k_pci)
<fehrp> sorry
<fehrp> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:05:4e:41:f1:35", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<rmrfslash> dude, use pastebin
<fehrp> I said sorry
<rmrfslash> oh
<rmrfslash> :)
<pax> Are you having trouble with the wireless in the UNR as well fehrp?
<Theseus2> I had the same problem with older Kubuntu versions (8.04, 8.10)
<fehrp> pax, yes, the interface athX or wlanX is not in ifconfig or iwconfig, so the module is not loaded
<pax> Yeah, I'm having the same problem.  Even a re-install hasn't fixed it, and I'm not sure why.
<fehrp> rmrfslash: but the entries show up in the udev rules
<rmrfslash> well... it sees somethin
<pax> Fairly new to the linux community myself.
<fehrp> rmrfslash: of course in that file the eth0 was also in, but I stripped that
<rmrfslash> fehrp: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rmrfslash> u try this?
<pax> If this helps, the problems began after I was using Frostwire.  The connections there ended, and then reset, and suddenly, my wireless was disconnected.  I don't know what caused it to reset, or whatever it did.
<speedyx> hey guys, do you know if there is a repository with the last kernel 2.6.29 for jaunty?
<fehrp> rmrfslash: no such device, also for ath0 not
<pax> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<rmrfslash> fehrp: I have to admit, I usually cross my fingers when it comes to wireless.
<rmrfslash> fehrp: I don't wanna claim to know how to debug this. Personally, I would be googling around
<fehrp> rmrfslash: dito... but I mean, I know where it comes from: there are kernel modules ath_hal and ath_pci which are not loaded
<pax> I'm wondering why it was working perfectly before, and suddenly stops...  Could it be that whatever interference that occured totally removed all traces of the Wifi device from my computer?
<fehrp> but should
<rmrfslash> i c
<rmrfslash> Can you load them manually w/ modprobe?
<fehrp> rmrfslash: let's try
<pax> Not at all.
<pax> There is no trace on my box for the device(s).  I've tried reinstalling the drivers, tried the wifi tuts, etc.  Nothing seems to work.
<fehrp> rmrfslash: pax, it worked:
<pax> ?
<rmrfslash> :)
<pax> Do tell.
<rmrfslash> lsmod
<rmrfslash> shoudl show they're loaded
<fehrp> rmrfslash: pax: use sudo modprobe ath_pci  and also with ath_hal  and then ifconfig ath0 up
<rmrfslash> all right, gotta run
<pax> ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<fehrp> pax, do you have an atheros card?
<fehrp> pax: lspci  and find out
<joaquinz> hi everybody!
<pax> kk
<pax> command not found?
<pax> I'm sorry, I'm fairly new to all of this.
<joaquinz> i've trouble with nepomuk/strigi ! does anybody know something about it?
<fehrp> pax, you're kidding me? :)
<pax> Fehrp - Sadly, no.
<fehrp> "lspci" ?
<pax> I typed it in and it gave me this.
<pax> pax@XIII:~$ ispci
<pax> bash: ispci: command not found
<pax> pax@XIII:~$
<fehrp> small L
<joaquinz> i've trouble with nepomuk/strigi ! does anybody know something about it?
<pax> -confusion-
<fehrp> pax: LSPCI just with small letters
<pax> oh
<pax> XD
<pax> sorry
<fehrp> okay, gotta go too now, trying the wlan functionality.
<fehrp> brb
<pax> Pardon for this huge post, but I'm completely lost...  >.<
<pax> pax@XIII:~$ lspci
<pax> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<pax> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<pax> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<pax> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<pax> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<pax> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<jussi01> !paste | pax
<ubottu> pax: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pax> -Holds head-  I am losing my mind...
<pax> First the wireless and now my mind...
<pax> I'm guessing I'll get ED next...
<pax> lol
<pax> I didn't see anything in the lspci results for atheros.
<pax> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<pax> Is this what I should be looking at?
<shrinivasan> hi
<shrinivasan> kubuntu 9.04 gives me less resolution
<shrinivasan> how to increase resolution?
<compilerwriter> Did the upgrade to Jaunty early yesterday and so far so good.
<pax> Have you googled the problem Shri?
<shrinivasan> pax: no proper result
<pax> Hmmm...
<shrinivasan> it has only vesa mode
<pax> Shri - brb I'll see what I can find.
<shrinivasan> pax: thanks
<shrinivasan> i have GA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<compilerwriter> Since I upgraded I am still using Konversation.  Heck I can't even remember the name of the default irc client that comes with Jaunty now?
<shrinivasan> getting only 800x600
<Guest15353> VENEZUELAAAA
<compilerwriter> shrinivasan you may need to install a specialized driver for the ati card.
<shrinivasan> compilerwriter: what package is that?
<compilerwriter> I know the I have had the same trouble with my nvidia
<compilerwriter> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shrinivasan> compilerwriter: the default irc tool is Quasselirc
<pax> Compiler - Thank you -  I was about to say that.  I'm only finding things for Nvidia
 * shrinivasan looking
<compilerwriter> pax you using quasselirc or Konversation?
<pax> Compiler - Konversation
<pax> Compiler - Currently trying to restore the wifi capabilities to my Acer Aspire one zg5 - Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<compilerwriter> Yes I upgraded and konversation is still on my machine and what I am using now.  I wonder if Quassel got installed but isn't the default for me.
<pax> Shrinivasan - I found this site that may help you.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7157996
<fehrp> pax: it works
<pax> fehrp - welcome back.  :)
<shrinivasan> pax: thanks. i am looking that url
<SandGorgon> pax: i used to have a lot of trouble with installing windows/linux, etc. with my wireless - i bought an el-cheapo bcm4312/dell1490 and have been happy since
<compilerwriter> Good luck on that netbook thing.  I have looked into those little things and am not sure I would be happy with them.  though it might be nice to have in my tow truck for a reference material sort of thing.
<fehrp> pax, found out more about your wlan card?
<pax> fehrp - Not really.
<fehrp> pax, paste your lspci onto pastebin.com and send me the link
<yaa_> any zadrot  here?
<pax> fehrp - Here you go.  http://pastebin.com/d1ef54943
<shrinivasan> pax: no real help on that page
<pax> shri - Hmmm...
<pax> shri - What is your system specs again?  I'm going to run it through google again.
<shrinivasan> pax: ibm thinkpad T41
<shrinivasan> pax: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<shrinivasan> pax: 2GB RAM
<shrinivasan> pax: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz
<fehrp> pax Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<shrinivasan> getting only 800x600
<SandGorgon> pax: try sudo lshw -sanitize
<fehrp> pax: did you already try if it worked with wicd? what does "sudo ifconfig" give you for interfaces?
<pax> shri - This is the only site I could find mentioning your specs - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/104470
<pax> shri - It suggests it could be a color problem.
<pax> Trying that now Sand - brb
<nandika> hey
<shrinivasan> pax: that is firefox prblem
<shrinivasan> pax: i have problem with whole system resoltion
<shrinivasan> pax: will this help?
<shrinivasan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pax> shri - I notice it says '9500 or higher' - You said you have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<pax> Shri - Perhaps it's not supported?
<shrinivasan> pax: there is a section for below 9500
<shrinivasan> pax: read down
<pax> shri - Sorry, I've been up for about 30 hours now.  :D  Excuse my 'out of it' state.
<shrinivasan> pax: ok
<shrinivasan> pax: take rest dude
<pax> Sandgorgon - The last entry says - Network: Disabled - Would this be the problem?  (Still no Atheros btw)
<pax> shri - Can't bro.  I have things that need to get fixed.  :)  I'll rest when I fix the problems, and hopefully yours as well.
<shrinivasan> pax: well
<SandGorgon> pax: yup driver issue - atheros should be the best supported... did u try ndiswrapper ?
<pax> Sand - I've been working my way though all of the 'fixes'.  That is one I've seen, but have yet to address.  Where should I start?
<kpenrose> Need help desperately - upgrading Intrepid to Jaunty, I think my internet connection hiccuped.  tried apt-get -f upgrade.  reboot drops me to busybox shell in initramfs.  any suggestions?
<SandGorgon> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<pax> shri - I found this.  It seems to have worked for this guy - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6972928
<pax> Sand - Thank you.  brb
<wirechief> kpenrose have you tried using the live-cd for recovery ?
<SandGorgon> pax: u need ur windows driver (something.inf) for this. then u can do 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf'
<kpenrose> wirechiefe:  I have a live cd for intrepid.  Not sure what I should do for recovery though.
<shrinivasan> pax: thanks dude
<shrinivasan> pax: hope thiw work
<shrinivasan> pax: will try now. may be have to restart x
<shrinivasan> pax: socatch u a little time later
<kpenrose> wirechief:  Is there a recovery option in the install?
<SandGorgon> pax: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/
<rocky_fortune> the guide recommends installing windows first before unbuntu. Will it work vice versa?
<wirechief> kpenrose: i was going to recommend you connect up with dwidmann for recovery information but he is offline right now.
<wirechief> kpenrose: on the live-cd there is a recovery option
<wirechief> kpenrose: here is what i would do if i were faced with what you have, i would try the recovery selection with intrepid
<pax> Hope it helps shri - :)
<wirechief> kpenrose: and it would help knowing where the jaunty is installed which partition
<pax> Sand - Not sure where to find that.
<pax> Sand - Ran the command you gave me btw.
<kpenrose> wirechief: I'm looking at the intrepid live-cd now, and if the boot menu it states that ther is no dedicated rescue mode
<SandGorgon> pax: if you just google for "windows xp <your wireless card name>" u should be able to find a zip containing a driver package
<kpenrose> but it is possible to use the command line or graphical tools to rescue a broken system
<wirechief> kpenrose and then i would use this paste i can give you. to setup a mountpoint and once you get it all setup do apt-get -f install
<pax> Sand - Alright.  Once I have the driver in question...?
<wirechief> kpenrose: hopefully that will recover the missing
<SandGorgon> pax: then u can do 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf'
<pax> Sand - Ah!  Thank you.  :)  I'll get right on that.
<kpenrose> wirechief:  Since I was in the middle of a jaunty upgrade, should I get a jaunty cd first?
<wirechief> kpenrose: well its a live-cd that still would work
<White_Pelican> in kde 4.2, how do I tell gwenview to display hidden files?
<kpenrose> This is the last time I try to do an upgrade when I'm in the middle of a project for a client.
<wirechief> kpenrose you would basically be inside that install and using apt-get -f install to recover thats what the chroot allows you to do.
<wirechief> kpenrose: but you need to have it setup first i have it in some notes i can paste for you to look at.
<karamella> hi to all
<kpenrose> wirechief:  that would be most appreciated.
<karamella> if i need to shrrade any file or termeinate from the computer how can i find this tool?
<wirechief> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<karamella> if i need to shrrade any file or termeinate from the computer how can i find this tool?
<karamella> thire is no  software sherading files?
<genii> What is wherade/shrrade    ?
<bazhang> karamella, shred?
<karamella> yaa
<White_Pelican> in kde 4.2, how do I tell gwenview to display hidden files?
<karamella> means removing files from any where
<bazhang> karamella, in konsole type shred --help for more info
<karamella> thnks
<bazhang> karamella, you are welcome
<wirechief> kpenrose: good luck.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/159399/
<marco76> Hi. I've installed ubuntu-restricted extras and now I have flash. the problem is that there is no sound. Any solution?
<wirechief> marco76: if you dont get help you can try the #alsa channel for help with sound
<pax> Sand - Welcome back -
<drbobb> hello, does anyone know of a fix for konqueror's vanishing statusbar?
<pax> Sand - What is the command to be Super User?  I need it to copy the file into the directory.
<drbobb> asking again, never got any reply
<marco76> i have sound. the only problem is with flash. when i run a video from youtube, for example, there is no sound
<kpenrose> wirechief:  thanks
<pax> Drbobb - Is it anything like firefox?  You can change that in the View tab.
<wirechief> kpenrose:  well when you get to where you think you have it , dont forget to umount the mount point
<drbobb> pax: afaics you cannot
<kpenrose> wirechief:  thanks again
<pax> drbobb - Sorry.  Haven't used it before.  Seems like that would be a simple fix.  lol
<wirechief> kpenrose: you might want to copy/paste that stuff to someplace where you wont lose it with a reboot.
<kpenrose> wirechief:  gotcha
<marco76> btw caracters displayed by konqueror are much much better then those displayed by firefox
<drbobb> marco76: i'd try installing Kubuntu-restricted-extras (assuming you use KDE)
<pax> kpenrose - I set up a part of my harddrive as a back up - I put everything I don't want erased there and every install of any OS automatically over looks it, or I can select to keep it As Is.  G-Parted works great.
<kpenrose> wirechief:  one more question:  my install had /tmp and /var and / and /home and /opt all on different partitions.  can chroot deal with that?
<noren_> hi all
<wirechief> pax good idea
<marco76> drbobb, i installed kubuntu-resticted-extras
<pax> wire - Thank you.  I reinstall my OS about 3 times a week.  lol  I have to keep my good files somehow.  XD
<wirechief> kpenrose: i dont know, what i had worked for putting grub on, there might be a need for /etc
<drbobb> uh you skipped the K when you said so, I think
<marco76> you're right
<wirechief> kpenrose: start with as few as you can . less to unmount when done.
<drbobb> marco76: they are not the same (but do not conflict)
<wirechief> kpenrose: i am sure it will need /etc thats where the sources.list is so it can do the upgradeing and updating
<pax> Question :  I'm trying to copy a file into the sbin directory, but the permission isn't set for me to do so.  Is there a way around this?
<dwidmann> !sudo | pax
<ubottu> pax: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<drbobb> pax: 1. you should have a good reason, 2. sudo cp ...
<wirechief> dwidmann can you give kpenrose suggestions for a broken upgrade
<wirechief> dwidmann: great
<dwidmann> wirechief: maybe, let me scroll up
<pax> drbobb - I'm trying to fix my wireless, but I have to copy the window driver into the sbin directory.
<pax> windows*
<wirechief> dwidmann this is what i gave him to start with http://paste.ubuntu.com/159399/
<dwidmann> kpenrose, yes, it can deal with all of those, however, you'll have to manually mount all of them in the right places
<wirechief> dwidmann: i think he will need /etc too
<dwidmann> wirechief: definitely
<dwidmann> kpenrose: in addition, you'll probably need to mount sys, proc, and tmp
<pax> I know about using Sudo -i, etc in the Console, but what I can't seem to figure out is how to copy despite the permission being denied.  >.<
<dwidmann> kpenrose: mount -t proc /target/proc; mount -t sysfs sysfs; mount --bind /tmp /target/tmp
<kpenrose> dwidmann:  what is the chroot command then?  do I do one on each mount point?
<pax> Wait...  I'm a dumb ass...  I'll brb - I think I can extract to that folder.
<dwidmann> kpenrose: lets say for example your root is /dev/sda5 and you want to mount the filesystem on /target, it would be /dev/sda5 to /target then, for your /usr you'd need to mount, lets say, /dev/sda6 to /target/usr ... and so on ... you'll have to mount them all like that
<dwidmann> kpenrose: then, afterwards, the chroot command will be the same as always
<drbobb> pax: sudo cp filename /sbin
<kpenrose> dwidmann: okay, got that.  Then do I do the dist-upgrade first or the grub fix?
<drbobb> pax: but be sure you know _why_ you want to do that
<pax> drbobb - Thank you.  :)  I know why I need to.  The wireless for my AA1 was castrated, and I'm trying to fix it.
<dwidmann> kpenrose: oh, and like I said, don't forget to do the /tmp, /sys, and /proc or you probably won't have much luck ... then just go on about your business and dist-upgrade or whatever it is you need to do, yeah.
<SandGorgon__> pax: done with the wireless?
<drbobb> pax: be aware that cp overwrites silently
<dwidmann> drbobb: then perhaps we should be handing out cp -i :)
<drbobb> dwidmann: bah, I don't want another default I'll need to change as soon as done installing
<pax> Sand - Still working on it.  Got hung up on the permission trying to copy it to the directory.
<wirechief> dwidmann:  is he going to have to mount "all" subdirectories for dist-upgrade ? (seems logical but) would mounting say just / do the same ? or no?
<drbobb> the first thing I always do after an install when the window system is working, is change click-to-focus to focus-follows-mouse (as it should be ;-)
<drbobb> (and that includes mswindows)
<jpedroza> Good morning. I am having an issue with the new network management plasmoid. I can see my mobile broadband interface, but if I create a connection, I don't see the option to connect. The plasmoids reports that the serial port is disconnected.
<dwidmann> wirechief: yes, he'll need to mount all of the subdirectories that are on separate partitions, plus the special ones sys tmp and proc
 * wirechief falls over
<wirechief> dwidmann: now i know why i have a backup ...
<pax> It says the driver is already installed.  O.o     Wth...?
<dwidmann> wirechief: what's worse, he might need to additionally mount --bind his /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts too
 * wirechief (shakes head, rolls eyes)
<compilerwriter> drbobb that is why so many people have cp aliased to cp -i
<aapzak> I'm wondering how much memory X takes from other Intel gfx users? ps -p `pgrep X` -o rssize --noheader
<wirechief> dwidmann: well reinstalling grub was a good use of the chroot process but i am thinking a du is really extreme, perhaps better to get a jaunty live-cd
<drbobb> compilerwriter: which I frankly think is silly
<pax> I'm going to reboot and see if anything has changed.  I'll return shortly.
<compilerwriter> It may be silly drbobb but it does keep people from accidently clobbering things with no warning.
<aapzak> my X is 237532 at the moment
<wirechief> dwidmann: the live-cd on media would be a good recovery tool later
<drbobb> "I wish life had an undo button" ;-)
<compilerwriter> drbobb but if one is worried about that one could just set the environmental variable noclobber couldn't one?
<dwidmann> wirechief: I've got an even better one floating around somewhere in here ... SysRescue linux 0.4
<drbobb> compilerwriter: I am not the one that's worried, I just said one should be aware of that
<devilsadvocate> aapzak: 135120
<wirechief> dwidmann: i have the latest version too. but having dd an image to my usb drive was a good idea, i got everything back.
<aapzak> devilsadvocate: are you on intel graphics, KDE and compositing?
<devilsadvocate> aapzak: it is taking 54 %cpu though :P
<devilsadvocate> aapzak: yes
<aapzak> devilsadvocate: thats a lot of cpu
 * wirechief gotta go rescue a penquin out of a tree
<devilsadvocate> aapzak: tell me about it. its actually gone down for some explainable reason. used to be 80
<aapzak> I'm using the 2.4.1 driver ATM but memoryload still scares me
<compilerwriter> well drbobb there are those of us who have to work with people who should not be allowed to use a computer.  They must be protected from themselves, lest they cause the rest of us to pull out what is left of our hair.
<dwidmann> compilerwriter: you couldn't have said that any better
<wirechief> lol @ compilerwriter
<faileas> right, konversation svn is compiled and built ;p
<drbobb> compilerwriter: those people ought to be given managed thin clients
<pax> I'm back again.  Rebooted - No luck.  Not sure about this ndisWrapper thing...  (I.E:  I can't brain today... I think I have the dumb)
<dwidmann> drbobb: that would be nice, but that's not reality
<dwidmann> faileas: how stable is it? (being as it's pre-beta I'm assuming it's not?)
<faileas> dwidmann: i'm using the older version from debian and its ok
<faileas> some graphical wiredness, thats all
<dwidmann> faileas: I'm still with trusty old 1.1
<faileas> http://sendspace.com/file/c8hgj4 use at your own risk ;)
<pax> SandGorgon - You still around?
<cuddlefish> Hello, I have a very strange problem. /var/log seems to be broken!
<marco76> it's a virus
<marco76> :)
<dwidmann> cuddlefish: broken you say?
<geek> hmm
<failas> hmm
<failas> the package didn't seem to do anything
<failas> oops ;p
<Riddell> open week starting in #ubuntu-classroom https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jpedroza> Can anyone point me to something that show how to use the new network manager plasmoid for Broadband access setup. I just see a message that says that the serial port isn't connected.
<wirechief> jpedroza: is that for wireless connectivity ?
<jpedroza> wirechief: It works for Wireless ABGN, but not with my Verizon Wireless card
<compilerwriter_> Quick show of hands how many people are trying out Quasselirc?
<wirechief> jpedroza: is the Verizon a usb stick ?
<robin0800> jpedroza: If that is mobile broardband kde dosn't work for me
 * rufong raises his paw, been on Qua less than a week. so far so good
<jpedroza> wirechief: It is
 * rufong is off to ubuntu-class
<jpedroza> robin0800: Same here, but it worked fine under knetworkmanager
<wirechief> jpedroza: does lsusb show the stick ?
<tommy_> hi
<jpedroza> wirechief: Yes it shows up as ttyACM0
<wirechief> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wirechief> check that out see if there is any usefull info
<robin0800> jpedroza:  I've seen advice to uninstall network manager and reinstall the older knetwork manager
<doleyb> robin0800: I bet I can guess who that advice came from..
<failas> compilerwriter_: i tried it for a while. IMO it needs to mature a little
<robin0800> doleyb: Was it you?
<tommy_> kann hier jemand deutsch
<jpedroza> wirechief: Looks like most of that is a bit out of date. Still references kNetworkManager. Also, it is mostly about 802.11ABGN stuff, not mobile broadband.
<jpedroza> robin0800: I am thinking that I might just do that.
<jpedroza> robin0800: I might also try using kppp to manage the connection
<robin0800> jpedroza:  Kppp crashed plasma for me
<robin0800> jpedroza: Gnome ppp works
<wirechief> jpedroza: look at this bug for your card https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/334122
<jpedroza> wirechief: Checking
<compilerwriter_> failas I am trying it now but am not sure I like it better than konversation.
<compilerwriter_> !de tommy_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de tommy_
<compilerwriter_> !de > tommy_
<bmunger_> is it just me or is every released version of kubuntu full of more bugs than the last release?
<hamit> upgrades make ubuntu better
<compilerwriter_> bmunger_ I am not finding anything buggy about my system now that it is upgraded thus far
<bmunger_> yea but i dont think kubuntu has enough devs to make the release date
<bmunger_> the plasma network manager is useless.. it cant even apply a static ip address
<bmunger_> i reported the bug almost a month before release and it never got touched
<wirechief> bmunger did you use knetwork manager as a work around ?
<bmunger_> no because i havent upgraded yet im still on 8.04
<wirechief> ok
<bmunger_> but ive been testing and so far.. i like kde 4.2 but its got some serious show stopper bugs in it that i cant deal with
<genii> bmunger_: The intermediate releases between long-term-support releases are mostly to introduce and test out new features which will be in the long-term-releses
<wirechief> bmunger me too, especially when falling asleep.
<bmunger_> i really do like the apps and everything just too many issues.. i dunno how they made it into the release
<wirechief> genii so then 9.10 will be a long term release ?
<p_quarles> wirechief: the pattern has been one LTS release every two years; meaning the next would be 10.04
<rufong> @bmunger, its hard to remember that sometimes, exciting to jus keep installin the latest packages..
<p_quarles> I don't think there's been an official announcement yet, though
<wirechief> p_quarles: hmm okey dokey
<kpenrose> dwidmann: did the whole chroot thing, and a lot happened, but before I do the grub-update, the new kernel for jaunty  didn't seem to install?
<f1y> h1 all!!
<kpenrose> dwidmann: suggestions?
<jpedroza> wirechief: I checked that bug, but I am not even getting that far. The plasmoid reports that the serial port is disconnected. It is strange, as I created a connection, but it doesn't even show up as a connection option.
<f1y> русские есть ?=)
<faileas> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wirechief> jpedroza: well perhaps hardware differences might account for it. im not sure of the best way to downgrade back to knetwork manager
<wirechief> jpedroza you would need it downloaded before removing network manager.
<genii> wirechief: 10.04 will be a long term release
<genii> wirechief: 6.04(late release made it 6.06), 8.04, and 10.04   are the LTS releases
<wirechief> jpedroza: do you have the livecd for jaunty you could try to see if you could download it.
<wirechief> genii thank you
<genii> wirechief: np
<Tekhne> when running 'update-notifier-kde -u' i get the following python exception: ImportError: No module named PyQt4.QtCore. I tried running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-qt...' on all python QT packages, but that didn't help. anyone know a fix?
<Tekhne> or how to upgrade to 9.04 w/o using update-notifier-kde -u?
<Eruaran> In System Settings, under Computer Administration, I am unable to simply click on Display
<Eruaran> If I do it suddently puts my monitor out of range
<Eruaran> And I have no display
<Eruaran> I am forced to restart x
 * Tekhne is going to reboot after the reconfigure to see if that helps
<Tekhne> brb
<SandGorgon__> why is there screen corruption of text in KDE? I turn compositing on and off and it vanishes..
<Eruaran> This is the nastiest problem I've had with Kubuntu Jaunty, and I've been using it since Alpha 5.
<dwidmann> kpenrose: I've got some ideas (sorry I didn't read this sooner, really)
<Tekhne> hmm, reboot didn't help
<marie_blubb> hi i try to print somesthing over the network. dont get it done. tried cups / ipp and now samba without success. can you help me? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/732
<Tekhne> okay, i figured it out
<Tekhne> it's because i had a different version of python in my path
<kpenrose> dwidmann:  no problem
<GRiD> hi, hibernation fails completely on my laptop, is there an easy way just to make it never hibernate
<kpenrose> dwidmann:  I have installed the new linux image manually, and I'm almost there...
<wirechief> looks like knetwork manager can be installed from synaptic package manager
<wirechief> kpenrose: great
<dwidmann> kpenrose: cool, let me know how it goes
<good> desctop efect ibm
<dwidmann> GRiD: just disable it in system settings
<MushroomKingdom> Theres no chance of viruses and spyware and other malicious software while using Linux is there?
<GRiD> yeah i can't find it, any idea?
<wirechief> MushroomKingdom: usually not but becareful of un known links you might get a surprise
<dwidmann> !virus MushroomKingdom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MushroomKingdom> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<MushroomKingdom> Hm, yeah I usually don't go to bad sites. Just my msn got hacked and killed.. Trying to find out why
<regital> evening
<dwidmann> GRiD: go into system settings, advanced tab, power management should be near the bottom
<wirechief> MushroomKingdom: if you use windows you still need to be careful those bugs know ntfs and will attack just because they like to have fun
<regital> for some odd reason when i upgraded from Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 it seems (to me) have switched to Ubuntu
<regital> gnome that is
<wirechief> regital: can you change sessions at login to kde ?
<MushroomKingdom> wirechief: I'm pretty certain my computer no longer has a windows system on it.
<kpenrose> wirechief: dwidmann:  Everything looks good now.  Thanks so much for the help!
<GRiD> dwidmann, thanks
<dwidmann> kpenrose: you're welcome
<wirechief> kepnrose what file systems did you have to mount ?
<regital> i shall see
<wirechief> kepnrose all of them ?
<wirechief> kpenrose i would like to get that file note updated so it could be easier for the next time ;))
<wirechief> kpenrose i think if you still have that paste link you can add comments to it and push it back
<kpenrose> wirechief:  had to mount them all.  Not that bad, just 5 partitions and sys, tmp, dev and proc.
<wirechief> kpenrose: ok so etc wasnt needed .
<dwidmann> kpenrose: ah, good thing you remembered dev, because I didn't :O
<wirechief> kpenrose well thats not as bad as i was thinking it might be
<kpenrose> wirechief: /etc was in my / partition, so I didn't need to mount it explicitly
<ChristophT> Hi. If i suspend to ram and resume, the displays views: acpid: exiting  + powerdown. Does someone know about this problem?
<ChristophT> *using jaunty
<wirechief> kpenrose: ok, well you did something i have not had to do yet, glad it worked out for you. it works great for reinstalling grub when that time comes
<adasz> when somebody want to connect with a windows client to my pc. it shows that a wrong password
<s4crifice> hi everyone... ehm, new user of ubuntu... :-) i have installed the armyops on ubuntu and now i want to uninstall it, but the directory, where the game is supposed to be doesn't exist, the game can't be open but it's in a list of applications (applications -> other -> armyops.... how can i completely delete it?
<adasz> i need help with vnc
<wirechief> s4crifice: how did you install it ?
<s4crifice> via terminal... sh install and copy the location of run file from desktop by dragging to terminal..
<s4crifice> (or i think it was liek that....) after installation, i've plaed the game normally...
<s4crifice> but now i want to uninstall it...
<adasz> i need help with vnc
<wirechief> s4crifice: maybe you can get help from the game forum on how to install/uninstall
<s4crifice> ok, maybe... i was googling it, there thay said that i have to make "sh uninstall" and the game location, but the game isn't there.... (usr/local/games...) --> that's the path for the game i did (the basic path...)
<s4crifice> ok let'S try game forum, thx
<wirechief> s4crifice: you can use locate to find the games folders
<compilerwriter> ns identify DieKatze8677
<compilerwriter> lovely
<s4crifice> wirechief: how? (sorry, still don't know the basics...)
<wirechief> s4crifice:  do locate filename    but use updatedb first, you may have to install locate
<adasz> i need help with vnc
<pushrax> hi all.  is ther a ATI repository I can add?
<s4crifice> wirechief: when i write locate armyops, it doesn't make anythink, and updatedb makes: can't open temporary file for '/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<wirechief> s4crifice: let it finish  so it builds up its database, it might have some things it cannot add to it but it will finish
<dnl> s4crifice:  you need to do sudo updatedb
<virus2009> hey guys i need help before i goto class in 10 min i have a nvidia gforce 8200 graphics card what driver do i need to install?
<s4crifice> wirechief: but it doesn't make anythink...
<wirechief> s4crifice:  when you do sudo updatedb it will run for many minutes then return to a prompt $
<virus2009> theres 173 180 71 and 96
<wirechief> s4crifice: it just depends on how many files you have , then the locate will be ready to use
<dnl> virus2009: im running 180
<virus2009> thank ya
<dnl> np
<s4crifice> i wrote it, it didn't make anythink... strange is that it didn't ask me for a password...
<dnl> s4crifice:  try the locate filename again and see if it finds anything this time
<s4crifice> hey :-) locate works now :-)
<dnl> there you go
<virus2009> ill be back on later guys haha i cant believe how much of a rush i am in thanks dnl
<virus2009> i appreciate the help ttyl
<s4crifice> well, it has found about 14 files....well now, if i want to uninstall it, the best was is jsut delete it, or...?
<s4crifice> w8, give me a seond... i would like to think about it :-)
<pushrax> hi all.  is ther a ATI repository I can add?
<s4crifice> second
<s4crifice> wirechief: if i just deleted, should it be fine? it seems, that the file with game doesn't exist (?) and still are there some subbish from it....
<s4crifice> rubbish
<wirechief> s4crifice: well you could be ok.
<s4crifice> great :-) thanks for your time ;-)
<wirechief> s4crifice: np you have gotten a new tool to use to find things too.
<mackk431> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<s4crifice> yeah, i think i will use it for many times... (is it just my opinion that linux is more complicated then win? :-) every action lasts longer...)
<wirechief> s4crifice: that will change with time and experience as you learn new things it will become easier
<wirechief> s4crifice: start now, make a note file with all your new commands that you find and it will build up to a nice helper for you
<s4crifice> i hope so... :-) that'S pitty that the mafia 2 will come soon and i have to learn with linux :-(
<s4crifice> good idea :-)
<wirechief> s4crifice: i use google docs and can access my notes from all my computers and all the distros that i test
<mmo|> Nothing happens when I in kubuntu 9.04 presses the shortcut that is supposed to start konsole...anyone know what might be wrong?
<wirechief> mmo|: just drag a new one over and delete the old.
<mmo|> wirechief: what do you mean by drag a new one over?
<s4crifice> heh google docs? :-) i didn't heart about it ..... doesn't matter...
<wirechief> mmo|: use kmenu search for consol when it shows up just drag and drop
<wirechief> s4crifice: you need a gmail account
<s4crifice> i have it :-) (for a two weeks...)
<wirechief> ;)
<mmo|> wirechief: but isnt it in the settings under khotkeys that I set shortcuts? Still dont understand. :-)
<subcool> hey - lil help.
<subcool> I just DL;ed a bundle... how do i "execute" it.
<subcool> quick PM would be great!
<wirechief> mmo|: ok use the search term
<s4crifice> ehm, just one more think... i have a multimedial keyboard...chicony 0108, and the media keys doesn't work... i set them up in a key shocrtcuts in linux and in amarok, but still they don't work... any idea?
<mmo|> wirechief: the search term?
<wirechief> mmo|:   kmenu   lookup see the search box  type  term   you will see the terminal icon drag it to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mmo|> wirechief: but I dont want it on my desktop...I want the keyboard shortcut to work?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<wirechief> mmo|: ok try alt f2   type term
<ahmos> hi,I have problem with my sound card, ALC 889, there is nothing muted but there is no sound,and i think it isnt configured well because there is no alc 889 digitall, only analog and pulseeaudio son any help please
<mmo|> wirechief: yes, that works. But in the configuration under keyboard and global shortcuts and khotkeys there is a definition of a hotkey for starting konsole...but nothing happens when I press it
<wirechief> mmo|: submit a bug then
<neptunepink> I'm on ye olde intrepide, how can I get two programs to share speakers? The first program is mplayer, the second is ZynAddSubFX, which uses Jackd or Alsa
<mmo|> wirechief: hm, yeah maybe. But this was a known problem in kde 4.1. One of the good things about 4.2 should supposedly be that it fixes it
<subcool> How do i figure out what type of execution a file type requires?- hhmm a lil too vague.
<subcool> filename: "...blah.bundle"
<wirechief> mmo|: just search launchpad for it then, there might be solutions
<mmo|> wirechief: ok, thanks. I'll try
<wirechief> mmo|:  you could try ubuntu-bug shortcuts
<ahmos> could anybody help me please
<linux-hdtv> How can i open a file in an existing session of Kate ?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: i think i have omething
<s4crifice> wirechief: one last think... ican't deleted file armyops (:-)) from usr/share/applications and usr/local/bin/armyops....?
<linux-hdtv> hi action :-)
<subcool_> i keep reconnecting
<subcool_> ugh i hate my internet
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-general/97371-tabs-kate.html
<linux-hdtv> s4crifice, sudo ?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: if you edit ANY files, make a backup copy FIRST
<adasz_> how can i change in krfb the password?
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: reboot your router if you use one
<s4crifice> linux-hdtv: omg, i'm idiot.... :-D sorry....
<subcool_> ActionParsnip: ya- its probably just overheating
<adasz_> how can i change in krfb the password?
<wirechief> s4crifice: be careful how you use the rm command you could end up with a broken system
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: the password for what?
<linux-hdtv> s4crifice, you had to out them suicidal armyops :-) well done :-)
<adasz_> i have an vnc server and when sombody want to connect they say wrong password
<s4crifice> wirechief: i will be careful :-)
<adasz_> the request arrives
<Hardhead_7> I have a quick question.  After a ton of work, I've finally gotten dual monitors to work with my laptop (yay!) but now I can't seem to figure out how to get the Task Manager widget to only diplay windows open on one monitor (ie, I only want the Task Manager on Monitor 1 to show windows open on Monitor 1, and the same for Monitor 2).  Any suggestions?
<adasz_> but the password is ever wrong
<s4crifice> linux-hdtv: heh, i've been playing it fot...let's say.... tšo minutes?? :-) And than i changed it to doom2, looks similar, but doom is more funny :-)
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: ok then connect and you can modify the password there
<faruk> hi
<s4crifice> two*
<faruk> kubuntu tr channel
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: i hope you are using SSH for the VNC if it is connecting over WAN
<ActionParsnip> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: VNC is NOT encrypted so is not secure at all
<adasz_> the victim is in widnows and uses ultravnc
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: if its connecting over LAN, its fine
<keymone> Hardhead_7: did you try 2 task managers?
<Hardhead_7> Yes.  But they both show all the windows on both monitors.
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: over WAN, you are unsecure.
<linux-hdtv> :-)
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: you got it?
<keymone> Hardhead_7: well then its probably not implemented. linux is crap when it comes to multiple monitors.
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: ok
<Hardhead_7> I've noticed.  It worked in Gnome, though without any special configuration.
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: the viewer have ultravnc and is on and windows client
<s4crifice> thx wirechief and linux-hdtv, it'S clear now :-) sy
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: if you connect to the server you can then modify the password
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: but how?
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: you can then PM the pass to teh dude/tte to give them the password
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: i am the server
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: then you need to set the pass on the server
<Hardhead_7> Also, all my menus are coming up on Monitor 1.  For instance, if I click Bookmarks in Firefox when the window is on Monitor 2, the Bookmarks menu will come up on the very right hand side of Monitor 1... any help there?  :)
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: are they connecting via WAN?
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: over the internet xD i think its wan
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: who wants connect is in poland
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: and i am in germany
<adasz_> xD
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: i have kubuntu, they have windows xü
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: ok then we'll address security later, at the moment every keystroke is sent in clear text
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: which vnc server are you using?
<adasz_> krfb
<subcool_> since there is alot of people here
<subcool_> someone please help me with something simple..
<subcool_> I ahve a Package i DL'ed .. and i dont know how to execute it
<subcool_> when i double click it- it opens into Kate
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: krfb
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdenetwork/krfb/
<Hardhead_7> Is it a .deb package?
<subcool_> it says... "filename.bundle"
<subcool_> "filename.version.bundle" - w.e.
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: what now?
<niclas_> 	
<niclas_> hey I have a problem I have a problem I can only select 4:3 in the resolution and I want 16:9 how do I do?
<subcool_> i think i am going to work souly off linux- i keep forgetting the commands.. and file stuff. IDK y! lol
<JohnFlux> subcool_: use tab complete more
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: read that, it tells you what the password is.
<JohnFlux> how do I remove pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: well, how to find it out
<JohnFlux> in 9.04
<JohnFlux> can I just remove the package?
<subcool_> JohnFlux: huh?
<subcool_> a PM would be great..
<subcool_> from anyone..
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: dpkg -l | grep -i pulse
<Hardhead_7> Subcool, go to Terminal and type "sudo sh '<FILENAME>'
<subcool_> It would make this easier to explain.
<subcool_> Ah- sh..
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: try    file <whatever it is you have downloaded>
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: yep quite a few there
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: ok i try it
<subcool_> didnt think it would be that..
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: read the descriptions
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: various sound servers etc
<subcool_> Awesome- thanks.
<subcool_> i hate such stupid problems
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: as you use the system you will learn
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: well thats what pulse is
<subcool_> ActionParsnip: ya- :-)
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: big thanks
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: okay sounds great.  How do I remove it?
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: sudo apt-get remove <names>
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: all better?
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: yes all good now
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: good lad
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: can you know a better vnc server?
<subcool_> adasz_: what vnc server are u using?
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: define better
<OpenSorce> Anyone know if a config app for Pulse exists or is forthcoming?
<hikmet> dddddddddd
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: do you know a better vnc server then krfb
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: define "better"
<OpenSorce> I guess that's "no" :-)
<subcool_> there are better ones
<adasz_> ActionParsnip: i want to set an masterpasswd
<subcool_> i am using KRDC and i dont like it
<subcool_> Ultravnc ROCKS!!!
<subcool_> its it ported to linux?
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: i dont use vnc due to security
<kioto> cclcfox anyone
<subcool_> They have secure methods..  ActionParsnip: what do you use for remote?
<ActionParsnip> adasz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<adasz_> and how can i secure use vnc?
<subcool_> isnt there SSL?
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: ssh and x forwarding
<subcool_> oh wow
 * subcool_ gives ActionParsnip KUDOS!
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: i also use a LOT of web interfaces, like amarok xul remote (only available in 1.4 and Ktorrent web interface)
<subcool_> adasz_: create a VPN and a VNC for a secure connection- but itll be slow.
<ActionParsnip> amarok xul remote is the coolest thing ever
<subcool_> Depends ont eh app u use
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<subcool_> i have been tring to use VNC on DSL. - ugh.. dont.
<daskreech> mtux: ping
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: well if its ADSL, the upstream will suck
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: if its SDSL then definately go for it
<adasz> adasz: lol
<adasz> adasz: !lol
<s4crifice> hi again, just one short question....what's the easiest way how to install tar.gz files? i didn't get the tips from google and others....
<subcool_> ActionParsnip: idk- its Verizon. lol. it sucks no matter what
<adasz> adasz_: xD
<subcool_> im suprirsed i got my VOIP working
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: if downstream is different sped to upstream is Asymetric, then ADSL
<subcool_> DS is faster
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: if both are the same speed, its symettricl, so SDSL
<subcool_> i cant wait till it obsolete-
<subcool_> thats all i know
<subcool_> GO FIBER!!!
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: depends how much cash you want to spend on your connection
<Hardhead_7> OK... this is a stupid question, but apparently there is a "Only show tasks from the current screen" option for the Task Manager widget.  But I can't find it.  Where the hell are widget options?
<mtux> daskreech: pong
<ne0> hello world
<daskreech> mtux: Hiya. you had said that choqok has previews right?
<mtux> daskreech: preview of what!?
<daskreech> of reply tos
<JuJuBee> I wish to zip a folder inside of /var/www/_BACKUP without the entire path, what is the syntax?
<JuJuBee> I keep getting the entire path when I unzip.
<mtux> daskreech: i if you click on "in reply to" it will load base tweet/dent
 * daskreech laughs. Ok I didn't try clicking ha ha
<daskreech> mtux: If you get a chance to coerce someone with a Quassel install to let you use it there is a neat feature if someone posts a URL hovering over it will pull up a live tooltip with webkit rendering the site. That would be pretty cool for choqok
<mtux> daskreech: maybe!
<daskreech> ^_^
<daskreech> Not a feature request per se Just thought you would like to see it so you knew it existed
<AimoParru> Hello!
<AimoParru> Does anybody know why Tor is missing from 9.04?
<daskreech> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
 * ActionParsnip burns AimoParru's tinfoil hat
<AimoParru> Don't burn my hat!
<AimoParru> Aliens are just about to catch me!
<kannan> [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 6.. could somebody help how to resolve this error ?
<kannan> X-server crashes during start up
<daskreech> AimoParru: who do you think just burned your hat?
<AimoParru> daskreech: ActionParsnip
<AimoParru> But really, is there a reason why Tor is missing?
 * daskreech whispers That's actually an alien
<AimoParru> Oh dear!
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> i never understood the tor mentality, like anyone cares what you are looking at
<AimoParru> Actually, I can watch F1 from England with Tor. And I'm just curious how hard it is to be untraceable.
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: re: VNC security: I use VNC, but over ssh-forwarded connections. It's pretty easy
<subcool_> AimoParru: very easy
<subcool_> i dont have it setup---- yet
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: the ssh tunnel adds the security vnc is lacking
<AimoParru> Yes, i know. I installed it last week but now its gone.
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: depending on where you live and what you do, there may indeed be folks interested in where you're connecting to
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: i think if someoe was after that kind of info they'd go after business sytems
<ubuntu> drbobb: i use Krfb to connect to Kubuntu server, but it is always using 100% of CPU, that does not happen when using XDMCP, do you have a tip?
<doleyb> ActionParsnip: The home systems of business employees are typically easier targets.
<drbobb> ubuntu: sorry no clue
<ubuntu> drbobb: thanks anyway
<drbobb> haven't used that setup myself
<drbobb> actually the typical case for me is connecting to a windows vm running on a remote linux server
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: sometimes there are ppl interested not in business data, but in busting your a**
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: sure
<drbobb> that's what i'm talking about
<steve_00> Hi could anyone help with VPN configuration?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ubuntu> drbobb: those who work for ISP companies are the ones who are able to watch what ports one is using, and then sniff on the data
<drbobb> absolutely
<ubuntu> drbobb: i use ssh as well, then i use a tunnel
<ubuntu> for the rest of the connections
<steve_00> Thanks
<drbobb> well that's just a poor man's vpn
<drbobb> but it's good enough for many cases
<ubuntu> steve_00: not me by now, i'm testing jaunty jackalope
<maco> O_O i just plugged in my laptop and first kwin reloaded and then the panel went away. it has not returned. also, knotify looks ugly and grey again. any idea what the heck just happened?
<doleyb> maco: idk, can you check if /usr/bin/plasma is still running?
<daskreech> maco: plasma quit
<daskreech>  does alt+F2 work ?
<maco> oh yeah plasma's gone
<daskreech> run plasma
<doleyb> maco: I'm afraid that simply re-executing plasma is unlikely to fix it, but you can try
<daskreech> unless you have trunk then it's plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> howdy cops &robbers
<daskreech> Bang bang
<maco> wow plasma loads SLOWLY
<maco> i ran "nohup plasma &" and then had to wait 10 seconds for it to do anything
<maco> thank you
<zbigniew_> czesć
<zoggy> maco: i turned off desktop effects as i had the same speed problem
<zoggy> maco: prob due to xorg drivers
<zbigniew_> czy ktos umie po polsku
<Dragnslcr> !pl | zbigniew_
<ubottu> zbigniew_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<daskreech> xorg sucks
<BluesKaj> thinking of a way to migrate my desktop to jaunty kde3 mix, cuz the last upgrade slowed tgings down considerably
<AimoParru> I had very slow plasma and I got it faster using XXA acceleration
<daskreech> suuuuucks
<daskreech> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Newbee> hello, I have a problem with the kubntu networkmanager plasmoid.
<BluesKaj> daskreech , yeah, but a cd would mean a clean install or does it ?
<Newbee> vpnc does not work. some options are greyed out and after safing the options they are not there anymore. so saving seems not to work
<daskreech> BluesKaj: Just add the ISO as a apt source and upgrade from it
<steve_00> The new network manager in Jaunty appears not to support MS PPTP VPNs?  So I have install KVPN, but now need to install pppd - where do  I find this?
<BluesKaj> daskreech , are you sure ?
<reisi> how can i set a http proxy to be used when upgrading from 8.04 -> 9.04
<peteresqqqo> hello
<daskreech> BluesKaj: No but it sounds reasonable :)
<zoggy> AimoParru: where is XXA acceleration turned on?
<peteresqqqo> any faqs, www etc. about making kubu work faster? i have terrible plasma experience :(
<ActionParsnip> peteresqqqo: reduce swappiness
<ubuntu> peteresqqqo: have /home in a separated partition, reduce swappiness
<peteresqqqo> r u joking? :P
<peteresqqqo> i have that
<ubuntu> peteresqqqo: which one?
<ubuntu> both?
<peteresqqqo> home in separated partition
<peteresqqqo> what is swappiness?
<peteresqqqo> i've been using gnome till 9.4
<peteresqqqo> my system works fine
<daskreech> peteresqqqo: What Video card?
<ubuntu> read about swappiness, its default value is set to 60, you can change it to 10, for example
<ActionParsnip> peteresqqqo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856485
<peteresqqqo> every application works
<peteresqqqo> fast
<peteresqqqo> but plasma and widgets on fresh install just slow :(
<ubuntu> peteresqqqo: avoid using compiz, kwin has enough effects
<peteresqqqo> no compiz
<peteresqqqo> here :)
<Newbee> I need vpnc fpr university. cannot anyone help?
<Peace-> -.-'' sudo apt-get build-dep  libmlt++1 libmlt1 inigo libquicktime1
<Peace-> error -.-''
<zoggy> is there anywhere to check/configure display drivers on kde4? i get weird blotches in my konqueror windows, thanks
<daskreech> Qt 4.5.1 ?
<daskreech> SHould be fixed in Qt 4.5.2
<Peace-> to me?
<daskreech> to zoggy
<peteresqqqo> zoggy what graphics u have?
<Peace-> :) ok
<peteresqqqo> nvidia maybe?
<AimoParru> zoggy: it was XAA, my typo
<AimoParru> put this line in xorg.conf
<zoggy> AimoParru: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<AimoParru>         Option      "AccelMethod"   "XAA"
<zoggy> sorry that was at peteresqqqo, not AimoParru
<zoggy> AimoParru: thanks, i googled that and am checking it out
<peteresqqqo> kk
<zoggy> peteresqqqo: my xorg is using the i915 graphics driver
<zoggy> but that seems buggy as i can only work with desktop effects off and still i get "blotches"
<peteresqqqo> yes ive noticed i experienced troubles with nvidia only and i know the newest driver sucks :P
<peteresqqqo> so with i915 i cant help :(
<reisi> hmm latest 9.04 with nvidia drivers has problemos?
<peteresqqqo> sucked on 8.10 :P - didn't check on 9.04 yet. too much things to sort out with KDE :P
<reisi> cant see anything except nvidia on x86-64 problems in release notes
<peteresqqqo> i had, on my laptop on 8.10 common problem with newest restricted drivers
<peteresqqqo> when using web browser after some time strange things apeared on screen
<peteresqqqo> or system hangs up
<SandGorgon__> zoggy: im getting blotches and distorted text as well - u can disable and enable compositing to get rid of it (alt-shift-f12)
<peteresqqqo> btw.
<peteresqqqo> swappiness is not helping :(
<peteresqqqo> still the show directory widget is very slow
<peteresqqqo> any other ideas?
<peteresqqqo> ok. ill try the newest nvidia drivers
<takoski> Hi is there a program for copy Cd audio files(data CD audio)?
<peteresqqqo> in what sense?
<kriox> hi people...
<takoski> copy mp3 to my home on cd
<OpenSorce> Why is there always a bit of delay on the internet with Linux? Is it IPV6?
<daskreech> takoski: type audiocd:/ in konqueror
<daskreech> wait you want to make an audio cd?
<peteresqqqo> i think there are plenty of programs to rip cd in apt :P
<kriox> have anybody used the 9.04?
<p-f> I am trying to suspend to ram using /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram. Every 4-5 times, it hardfreezes my laptop after dropping to the console. Where should I start looking?
<kriox> because i've got problem whit dsl conection
<takoski> i find brasero...
<takoski> it's ok?
<kriox> i have use pppeoconf to connect, but there is not a desktop utility?
<earle> Hi all. Can anyone tell me what package contains the weather forecast plasmoid?
<daskreech> takoski: try k3b
<p-f> earle: plasmoid-weather
<p-f> earle: found using "apt-cache search weather|grep plasmoid"
<earle> silly me, I should have tried that :)
<p-f> :)
<p-f> you can make up for it by fixing my suspend to ram ;p
<peteresqqqo> hey thanks guy after restart it really is working :D
<earle> p-f: Did you try turning it off and on again?
 * earle runs away
<peteresqqqo> yupie! :D
<neoandersen> Hello!  I am upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04
<earle> Pooh! It's still broken even after installing that.
<astratto> damn.. I'm having lots of hard freezes since jaunty..
<p-f> astratto: join the club
<Newbee> did anyone get vpnc to work with the networkmanager plasmoid?
<earle> Drag it onto the desktop and I get "The object could not be created for the following reason: could not find requested component: weatherforecast".
<astratto> p-f: eheh I've just tried archlinux on another partition.. I guess it's xorg related since it freezes as well
<astratto> maybe I've found out how to trigger them... firefox + yakuake + _something_
<astratto> I just need to define _something_ :D
<astratto> p-f: which video card do you have?
<peteresqqqo> btw. it was nvidia driver that was fault
<peteresqqqo> cause my swappines =60 after restart
<rohdef> jocky-kde seems unable to activate my nvidia driver, can I do it by command or?
<p-f> astratto: whatever shipped with my dell inspiron
<p-f> astratto: my freezes are hibernation-related, though
<astratto> p-f: could you please run lspci | grep VGA?
<p-f> astratto: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<alexis> hola a tod!!!os
<astratto> p-f: same card... it's something related to xorg and intel I guess
<p-f> astratto: are your freezes also only intermitent and during hibernate-ram?
<rohdef> how do I get my NVidia card to work?
<astratto> p-f: no, without hibernation... it seems like I just have to run firefox + something else and then switch from firefox and yakuake
<p-f> astratto: probably unrelated then
<yaa_> south gonna rise again
<earle> Is anyone else getting a weird whitespace issue around the Lancelot plasmoid on a panel?
 * earle gets a screenshot
<__Adam__> Hello, dont laugh..... I am missing /dev    and umm yeah wont boot :)
<earle> http://i44.tinypic.com/2na64ol.png # Lancelot weirdness
<sharjeel> can i import/integrate my windows folders in kubuntu?
<jurgen> hi
<jurgen> just installed kubuntu  How can i login as root (login as root not permitted)
<sharjeel> jurgen: you have to do sudo
<Xain> Could someone help me with making an active screensaver as my background?
<Jo-luis> hols
<jurgen> sharjeel thx
<nameiner1> sharjeel: you should be able to mount your windows partition(s) by just clicking on them in dolphin
<Jo-luis> quien habla español
<jurgen> in need to change the samba config file and i can only access it when i a root
<Jo-luis> sever of spanish
<sharjeel> nameiner1: the mount point is /media ... can i mount it on /home /me/seomthing and such that it gets automatically mounted everytime i start?
<nameiner1> jurgen: in a konsole window type: sudo <your favorite editor> <filename>, your are asked for your password: type in your own pw
<jurgen> nameiner thx
<linux-hdtv> Do you know a web album/gallery creation software ?
<Jo-luis> who can tell me the server or channel in Spanish?
<nameiner1> sharjeel: I have mount points for my windows partitions in /etc/fstab. I have them mounted under /media/disk and then shortcuts to my home folder
<Jo-luis> who can tell me the server or channel in Spanish?
<Pici> !es | Jo-luis :)
<ubottu> Jo-luis :): En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jo-luis> garcias
<linux-hdtv> #kubuntu-es
<sharjeel>  nameiner1: shortcuts = softliknks?
<nameiner1> sharjeel: yes, that is what I meant to say
<sharjeel> nameiner1: could you please share your /etc/fstab file
<nameiner1> sharjeel: but you can of course mount them directly to your home folder/something but then only you have access to them, just in case you have a multiuser system
<funkiwan> can anyone help? after upgrading to 9.04, my screen occasionally isn't rendered properly. here's a screen shot: http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/4269/wonkyscreen.png
<funkiwan> it'd be great if anyone could at least help me describe the problem so i can post a decent question to the forums
<nameiner1> sharjeel: Sorry I'm not on my linux computer right now. but if you can wait a few minutes I can power it up
<peteresqqqo> funkiwan - what graphics gard u have?
<sharjeel> nameiner1: thats ok ... :) I'll just try a few googles :)
<funkiwan> peteresqqqo: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<peteresqqqo> have you tried updating your drivers?
<peteresqqqo> habe you enabled restricted driver for ati?
<funkiwan> when i upgraded to 8.? to 8.10 i had a problem with fglrx, and went with what i believe is the open source version
<funkiwan> it's been a while since i mucked with that. how can i determine a) what drivers i'm currently using and b) what my other options are
<funkiwan> ?
<chriss_> hi has amarok2 a equalizer?
<peteresqqqo> programs/system/hardware drivers
<peteresqqqo> and that list all your restricted drivers
<peteresqqqo> with green dot
<Xain> Could someone tell me how to get a screensaver set up as my background in KDE3?
<Dhraakellian> does the liveCD installer support drive encryption and LVM?
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a gpg key on my system how can i backup the secret key
<eagles0513875> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<funkiwan> peteresqqqo: sorry to be dense, what program are you suggesting i use to follow programs/system/hardware drivers?
<funkiwan> adept installer?
<eagles0513875> funkiwan: if your more dearing and know the names of the packages you can use the command line
<peteresqqqo> hehe
<bahramwhh> hi every one !
<peteresqqqo> linux version of start :D
<peteresqqqo> haha
<funkiwan> i'm not afraid of the command line, i'm just not certain what command to use to determine what drivers i'm using
<bahramwhh> is there firefox on the Kubuntu 9.04 DVD ?!
<peteresqqqo> oh im telling u the easy way :D
<peteresqqqo> haha
<peteresqqqo> but the quickest
<peteresqqqo> alt+f2
<funkiwan> just ran the program "Hardware Drivers" and it tells me I have no propriety drivers installed
<peteresqqqo> and type in hardware drivers
<nameiner1> jarjeel: here is a nice tutorial: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<peteresqqqo> so u see :)
<peteresqqqo> but does it list any possibilities?
<funkiwan> nope
<bahramwhh> is there firefox on the Kubuntu 9.04 DVD ?!
<funkiwan> as far as i can tell, my card doesn't support the ati driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peteresqqqo> yeah that is
<peteresqqqo> the problem i am reading now that 9.04 has built in open drivers
<peteresqqqo> which is your case
<peteresqqqo> but i was able to install my nvidia restricted drivers trough the hardwar drivers
<peteresqqqo> so i dunno
<peteresqqqo> you need to google
<funkiwan> i'm guessing my card's a bit older?
<peteresqqqo> can be
<peteresqqqo> :)
<Eulalia> Hi #kubuntu, I was wondering, are there any current drivers for an acx111 wireless card?
<funkiwan> after seeing that screenshot, any idea how i can describe my problem?
<peteresqqqo> just post it with the screenshot :D
<peteresqqqo> and describe how often
<peteresqqqo> the issu appear
<funkiwan> and any idea how i can determine what drivers i am using?
<peteresqqqo> or how can you recreate iy
<peteresqqqo> type in glxinfo in console?
<ryanakca> Would an Intel GMA X4500HD be sufficient for our beloved kwin and plasma and, well, compiz?
<genii> funkiwan: Sometimes: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep drivers          will show you the name of the video driver X is loading
<Dhraakellian> does the liveCD installer support LVM and drive encryption, or would I need the alternate install CD for that?
<ryanakca> Dhraakellian: I believe you need the alternate CD
<Dhraakellian> okay
<funkiwan> genii: i'm seeing:  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
<compilerwriter> ns help commands
<genii> funkiwan: Then thats the driver it's loading currently
<funkiwan> cool, thanks
<genii> funkiwan: np
<Dhraakellian> okay,  grabbing the i386 alternate torreent
<PROject-Emerald_> can someone tell me why my sound cuts out after about 2 hours of kubuntu use?
<Dhraakellian> already have lvm and encrypted /home and swap set up with suse on that box
<GAZRA> Does someon use synergy in Jaunty?
<GAZRA> Does someone use synergy on Jaunty?
<GAZRA> I followed this guide and apparently it doesnt work under Jaunty anymore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<ubuntu> im tryint to install ubuntu ultimate edition 2.1 and i am having some issues could someone help me?
<daskreech> funkiwan: lsmod
<iamanoobatthis> anyone help a noob install ubuntu corrently?
<iamanoobatthis> correctly^
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: sure
<daskreech> Have you tried installing it already?
<sourcemaker> what kind of plasma theme is used on this screen shot? http://kde.org/announcements/4.2/screenshots/desktop.png
<daskreech> Looks like oxygen
<Riddell> Kubuntu Intro talk in #ubuntu-classroom in 8 minutes
<iamanoobatthis> daskreech i pm'd you
<chx> well, Amarok2 sucks i cant even make it repeat a track endlessly.
<iamanoobatthis> i have installed it once and and it worked until i installed my video drivers
<daskreech> Riddell: thanks
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: which drivers?
<senorpedro> holaaaaaaa
<iamanoobatthis> 9800GT Nvidia linux 64 bit
<Tommer> hi, im using jaunty and got a problem with kontact. its crashing after creating a new "to do item". i changed the paths to my private data/kde ressoures before.
<senorpedro> how can i make a video from a mp3 for uploading to youtube?
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: how did you install it?
<iamanoobatthis> ubuntu or the drivers?
<daskreech> drivers
<Tommer> tommi@PRmobile:~$ *** KMail got signal 11 (Crashing)
<Tommer> KCrash: Application 'kontact' crashing...
<Tommer> sock_file=/home/tommi/.kde/socket-PRmobile/kdeinit4__0
<iamanoobatthis> downloaded from the site and opened it
<Tommer> need help
<daskreech> !nvidia | iamanoobatthis
<ubottu> iamanoobatthis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: read that ^^
<iamanoobatthis> k
<senorpedro> i want to make a video with some random graphics, how can i do that?
<daskreech> senorpedro: what?
<GAZRA> Does someone use synergy on Jaunty?
<GAZRA> I followed this guide and apparently it doesnt work under Jaunty anymore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto Anyone knows how to configure the client to startup with synergy on the login?
<senorpedro> daskreech: i have a mp3 file, i want to make a video of it with random graphics (aka visualizations) for uploading to youtube
<daskreech> Ah Umm
<daskreech> Kdenlive ?
<senorpedro> daskreech: like for instance this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skbz-vuDHm4
<zoggy> sorry, anyone have an issue with the xorg i915 driver? my laptop hung while you guys were discussing it earlier :(
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> is a 32bit Kubuntu install footprint (default) any different to the 64bit default install?
<daskreech> not significantly
<neoandersen> what does this message means? "Error: Plasma Workspace unable to create io-slave...
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> daskreech: cheers fella
<theuser1_> how to add this repository http://svn.inspircd.org/index.py/ ?
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<neoandersen> I am upgrading... 9.04
<daskreech> theuser1_: Wrong kind of repository
<theuser1_> daskreech: what do you mean?
<neoandersen> it ask to restart even with the errors messages...
<neoandersen> bye 8.04 : )
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> theuser1_ , http://subversion.tigris.org/
<daskreech> theuser1_: That is a code repository not a program repository
<theuser1_> daskreech:  so this will not install?
<daskreech> Yes but not the way you make it sound
 * BluesKaj is not a fan of svn ..too much of their stuff breaks
<BluesKaj> svn isn't a kubuntu repos, it's a seperate source altogether
<BluesKaj> !SVN
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<iamanoobatthis> k i installed with threw the hardware drivers thing
<iamanoobatthis> and i got the same error
<iamanoobatthis> like x server error or something
<macrossotaku> I am being told through dolphin that a partition is full when it is not
<macrossotaku> has anyone seen this before?
<hallowname> macrossotaku: what does 'df -h' say in konsole?
<daskreech> macrossotaku: How much space does it have?
<macrossotaku> df
<macrossotaku> df -h tells me it is full, but it isn't
<iamanoobatthis> anyone know what the server x error is?
<macrossotaku> I can load partitionmanager and it tells me I have 6GB left
<alonea> can you get the upgrader thing to download to my user partition instead of my root partition?
<iamanoobatthis> its not letting me boot ubuntu after i install video drivers
<macrossotaku> daskreech: the partition is roughly 150GB and partitionmanager tells me only 143 is used
<alonea> my root only has 8 gigs total and there isn't room for the download as well. my /home has over 40 gigs available
<iamanoobatthis> i have no idea what i am doing wrong
<macrossotaku> also dolphin is unable to mount and unmout the partition
<hallowname> iamanoobatthis: any "EE" (errors) in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<iamanoobatthis> all i did was install ultimateedition 2.1 from the dvd
<daskreech> macrossotaku: if df -h says it's full as far as everythig is concerned it's full
<iamanoobatthis> and add the video drivers
<hallowname> macrossotaku: filesystem funnyness? ext3?
<daskreech> hi alonea
<daskreech> Hi iamanoobatthis
<iamanoobatthis> hi
<daskreech> Would you like to get help from the command line?
<macrossotaku> hallowname: ext3, yes
<iamanoobatthis> then when i restart it gives me server x error and asks for my login and pass in a "dos" like screen
<hallowname> iamanoobatthis: ue doesnt get much upkeep anymore. install the latest drivers from the manufacturer's website.
<alonea> daskreech: hey there
<iamanoobatthis> Ok
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: install irssi
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: Do you mind a quick Command line boot camp ?
<iamanoobatthis> no?
<hallowname> macrossotaku: checked for a bugreport about it? i dont run kubuntu's default dolphin =/
<iamanoobatthis> anything to help me get rid of windows
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: OK are you in windows now or the live CD ?
<macrossotaku> hallowname: I haven't thought about bug reports, konqueror says the same thing btw
<iamanoobatthis> live cd
<daskreech> ok great :)
<daskreech> open a konsole
<macrossotaku> hallowname: And I can copy to it from xp with the ext3 driver
<iamanoobatthis> 1 sec
<hallowname> iamanoobatthis: read. learn. love. :)
<hallowname> macrossotaku: weird. dunno. never seen that before.
<iamanoobatthis> i dont have it set up right and its allready better than windows :D
<iamanoobatthis> konsole is up
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: It's about to get more awwwwwwsome
<hallowname> macrossotaku: is it telling you that you dont have permissions?
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: Ok I'm going to do a few things. I'm going to show you how to install a program from the command line and login to IRC without a GUI then we are going to login to your computer from the Live Cd ok?
<macrossotaku> hallowname: nope, I even tried changing permissions and ownership
<iamanoobatthis> k
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irssi
<macrossotaku> hallowname: I had this problem under beta
<macrossotaku> too
<iamanoobatthis> daskreech done
<iamanoobatthis> it said somefiles failed to download
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: Ok so you just updated the list of programs that are available to install and installed a new application called irssi
<iamanoobatthis> cool
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: type irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<macrossotaku> I get this in dolphin when I try to mount: 'org.freedeskp.Hal.Device.Volume.NotMountedByHal: Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL'
<joshjtl> anyone know of a sound recorder for kde4?
<iamanoobatthis> daskreech it said command not found
<BluesKaj> k3b
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: Ha ha ok just saw you saying things failed
<iamanoobatthis> yes
<daskreech> try sudo apt-get update by itself
<daskreech> That's the update to the list of programs that you can install
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: if that was to me... i dont think k3b records sounds
<daskreech> There was one for KDE3
<BluesKaj> yes it does, records to file
<joshjtl> daskreech: toalking to me?
<joshjtl> really??
<iamanoobatthis> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<daskreech> joshjtl: Yeah
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: Ok try sudo apt-get install irssi
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: where Im looking right now
<iamanoobatthis> k thats doing somethin different
<daskreech> good
<BorkisDrizzt> I am having some problems with Amarok's last.fm plugin
<BorkisDrizzt> it doesn't seem to upload played songs
<iamanoobatthis> daskreech done
<iamanoobatthis> try irc cmd now?
<daskreech> yes
<daskreech> irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<daskreech> You should get a window where you can type in the bottom
<BluesKaj> joshjtl, what are you trying to record ?
<daskreech> When it loads up type /join #kubuntu
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: stuff from my microphone
<iamanoobatthis> bash: irsii: command not found
<alonea> can you get the upgrader thing to download to my user partition instead of my root partition and then copy over whatever files it needs? or any files that I should look for in root to delete?
<iamanoobatthis> im typing: irsii -c irc.freenode.net right?
<daskreech> irssi
<costas> hi there
<daskreech> duoS
<iamanoobatthis> ok
<iamanoobatthis> ok it worked
<iamanoobatthis> nice dos irc
<joshjtl> any more thoughts for me BluesKaj?
<daskreech> iamanoobatthis: typed /join #kubuntu ?
<iamanoobatthis> i just did
<daskreech> noobiasrex: Hi
<alonea> I will be right back, I need to restart firefox.
<noobiasrex> this is iamanoobatthis
<joshjtl> this might be what im looking for: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Traverso?content=41991
<BluesKaj> joshjtl try audacity ..it should work
<joshjtl> cant tell if its qt or not
<dimitris> hello
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: audacity is gtk isnt it?
<BluesKaj> so /
<BluesKaj> ?
<joshjtl> i steer clear until necessary
<noobiasrex> daskreech what next?
<BluesKaj> oh lord ... well good luck , auadacity works just fine in any environment including windows
<joshjtl> i dont see anything wrong in trying to go for qt apps whever possible
<daskreech> noobiasrex: Ok second thing to teach you THE GUI in Linux is a farce
<daskreech> It's just a program that runs
<noobiasrex> gotcha
<daskreech> Linux is actually the DOS thing
<daskreech> And by default you get 7 of them
<BluesKaj> what's the prob with these guys and gtk ?  I don't get ..some BS out there is gonna restrict your options ?
<daskreech> They act like different machines so you have 7 machines running side by side
<noobiasrex> gotcha
<daskreech> The GUI by default get TTY (terminal) 7
<daskreech> Don't do anything till I tell you
<noobiasrex> ok
<daskreech> You can switch between them with alt+Ctrl+Fn
<daskreech> so alt+Ctrl+F1 gets you to terminal one alt+Ctrl+F4 takes you to terminal 4
<bmunger_> so when can we expect a list of changes to be available for updates applied.. is it just developer lazyness or is there another bug with it?
<noobiasrex> k
<daskreech> try go to TTY1 then back to the GUI with alt+Ctrl+F1 Then alt+Ctrl+F7
<noobiasrex> ok
<workspace4> :^)
<workspace4> hello IRC
<daskreech> !hi | workspace4
<ubottu> workspace4: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<daskreech> noobiasrex: Let me know when you are back :)
<noobiasrex> im back
<daskreech> Ok now jump back there and login to the terminal and start irrsi
<daskreech> irssi
<daskreech> Login to here
<BorkisDrizzt> irssi is nice
<noobiasrex> ok
<workspace4> upgradeing to 9.04 ubunut .. is this upgrade buggy ?
<workspace4> hi ubottu
<workspace4> I have no idea how 9.04 will run on a acer aspire one ..
<noobasauris> ok
<daskreech> noobasauris: Ok great :)
<noobasauris> im not gonna get kicked off server for ghosting like this am i?
<daskreech> So you can login without the GUI and get help
<daskreech> noobasauris: I wouldn't tell you to if you could
<noobasauris> cool
<daskreech> You can also go to the other terminals and run commands to fix the computer
<workspace4> not sure. about the TOS of this server noobasauris ..
<noobasauris> very great.
<workspace4> so how bad is 9.04 ubuntu?  lolz
<noobasauris> ok so this is all cool and stuff but how do i get the graphics card working?
<noobasauris> i need my hdtv moniter
<Laeborg> !ip tunnel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip tunnel
<Laeborg> !ip transit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip transit
<workspace4> hail BOB !
<daskreech> noobasauris: ok jump back to the gui
<workspace4> setting new software channels ...      4ever ...
<noobasauris> k
<noobiasrex> ok
<workspace4> wow your not grayed out
<workspace4> welcome back noobiasrex
<Laeborg> !point-to-point tunnel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<workspace4> i think i'm going to be sick the DOW is down 80453.99
<daskreech> noobiasrex: Ok open another Konsole and we are going to login to your computer
<noobiasrex> ok
<workspace4> co-op login
<noobiasrex> 1 sec dask i gotta get a drink
<daskreech> noobiasrex: ok is your install mounted ?
<noobiasrex> no. im runnin the cd
<noobiasrex> installing again
<noobiasrex> allmost done tho
<daskreech> noobiasrex: Ha ha that's funny :)
<noobiasrex> so when i start-up will it load linux or will it jump to the gui?
<jamesjedimaster> hi, someone who uses quassel do know how to switch between channels with shortcuts?
<noobiasrex> btw new konsole is open
<daskreech> noobiasrex: The GUI is linux as well :)
<daskreech> Well if you are reinstalling then that's fine reboot and we can finish the discussion when you login
<noobiasrex> ok
<daskreech> jamesjedimaster: There is none
<noobiasrex> well its done im restarting
<noobiasrex> brb
<jamesjedimaster> daskreech: thanks anyway
<daskreech> I filed a bug on it alreadt
<joshjtl> okay problem... I can't record from my mic (laptop)
<daskreech> They should do it sooon I hope
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: and im trying via audacity
<kris_> Hi there. I recently switched to Jaunty, and my sound card (RS780) now stopped working. Could anyone please help me to collect diagnostic information, and then maybe fix the problem? Thanks in advance!
<daskreech> joshjtl: Is it muted?
<joshjtl> daskreech: not in alsamixer
<workspace4> pure evil. 5 hours to download ?
<kris_> Pardon, that's an ATI RS780. "lspci" also lists a "ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)".
<workspace4> bye
<kris_> "alsamixer" shows chip as "IDT 92HD71B7X". Again, Jaunty broke my sound support.
<dolf1074> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop fails :(
<joshjtl> GARR
<joshjtl> need record from mic
<daskreech> dolf1074: Where?
<dolf1074> a default ubuntu 9.04 install
<the_dark_warrio> Hi. My grub is not detecting windows partition. I have two hard disks, one with windows and the other with Kubuntu. I've re"setup" grub, but it didn't work. Any hints?
<tty17> the_dark_warrio: yeah frub doesn't autodetect windows partitions after installation
<dolf1074> daskreech, the following packages have unmet dependencies: smbclient
<tty17> you have to add them manually
<tty17> s/frub/grub
<daskreech> dolf1074: what does apt-get install smbclient say ?
<the_dark_warrio> tty17: hmm, thanks. I will look in the docs so I can add it manually ;)
<dolf1074> daskreech, it wants to remove samba4 and samba4-common before it will install smbclient
<mackk431> just delete windows you dont need it with kubuntu
<tty17> the_dark_warrio: http://pastebin.com/m777f583d
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> mackk431: Where am I going to get viruses and Viagra popups from then?
<tty17> the_dark_warrio: substitute (hdx,y) for your real windows partition
<mackk431> hihi
<dolf1074> daskreech, should I remove samba4 and install smbclient? Because I still want to use my normal gnome installation
<kris_> daskreech: You should be able to find both at your local brothel.
<joshjtl> can anyone give me a hand getting my mic to work (laptop) thanks
<daskreech> kris_: But I normally get in through the windows v_v
<kris_> Touche.
<noobias> dask i accidently did the oem install so im going to install again.
<the_dark_warrio> tty17: thanks ;)
<tty17> np
<joshjtl> daskreech: could you give me a hand?
<daskreech> noobias: Huh Why?
 * daskreech starts the slow clap for joshjtl
<mackk431> let me give you a fairy to help you guys http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fairyjpgg.jpg
<BluesKaj> joshjtl , have you checked your alsamixer settings ?
<joshjtl> daskreech: ?
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: yeah
<joshjtl> all turned up
<BluesKaj> don't max them out
 * daskreech lets BluesKaj help
<BluesKaj> 73% is plent
<BluesKaj> y
<noobias> the last install froze on me is why
<joshjtl> still nothing either way...
<noobias> itll just be about 15 more minutes max
<BluesKaj> unmuted? , the box at the bottom of the ctrls has 00
<mackk431> type alsamixer in terminal and check micro volume
<Guest42035> does anyone here have their wifi working ?
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: not muted
<philippe_> hello
<kris_> Howdy philippe_
<philippe_> sorry for my english i m looking for the french support
<BluesKaj> joshjtl , is the mic you're only audio problem ?
<mackk431> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: yes everything seems to work fine
<philippe_> thanks
<zoggy> anyone have an intermittent shutdown problem? i click shutdown/restart and it just ignores me. eventually, i have to shutdown from the terminal.
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: and it worked in intrepid
<daskreech> noobias: Oh this is live CD again?
<kris_> joshjtl: What kind of machine is this? An HP by chance?
<daskreech> !java > adasz
<ubottu> adasz, please see my private message
<joshjtl> kris_: nope dell
<inanimate> So I just recently noticed that after going into standby, X crashes when I wake up.
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: well that was odd I unmuted a couple of things in the Playback section of alsamixer and it records now!
<inanimate> And I think it was after I added UXA to my Xorg.conf
<agoole> my wireless card seems to be detected, but the widget says its disconnected...how can I use it ?
<kris_> joshjtl: Ah. Was having problems with my HP until I found a related thread. Can't help you, then. Best of luck!
<inanimate> Any ideas?
<joshjtl> kris_: thanks looks like i dont need help anymore anyways :)
<BluesKaj> joshjtl. yeah it's looped back
<mackk431> yesterday i searched for more than 10 hours to get java script working after that someone told me to switch it on in firefox settings
<mackk431> i say just dont give up haha
<joshjtl> BlueEagle: weird
<noobias> yes this is live cd
<noobias> sry i was fixing some food while it installs the rest of the way
<noobias> 70%
<kris_> Dammit. KRunner just crashed ...
<agoole> anyone else here have an atheros wifi card ?
<BluesKaj> joshjtl , the mute command I mean ...dunno why , a dirty way to mute
<joshjtl> ahh
<kris_> Nope ... make that plasma ...
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<dwidmann> hi
<ign0ramus> How do i stop Jaunty from locking my session after a certain amount of time?
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: system settings -> desktop -> screen saver .... maybe
<BluesKaj> hi ign0ramus... you gotta change that nick ..don't like to insult ppl unless absolutely must :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: I think I've earned the nick :P
<BluesKaj> hehe
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: sshhhhhhhhhh
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- also check System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: hmm still cant get audacity to record... i had gotten Kwave to record...
<noobias> dask im restarting now, brb
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- the default profile locks the session after 15 minutes
<daskreech> plp
<daskreech> ko
<daskreech> ok
<bendodge> Does anyone know how to make Strigi work in 9.04?
<dwidmann> Grub can't deal with GPT partition tables, right?
<agoole> does anyone have working wifi? I can't seem to get my atheros based wifi to work,
<daskreech> Wht's GPT table ?
<daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joshjtl> weird and lame
<dwidmann> daskreech: seemedly better than msdos partition tables.
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr: that's it... apparently it was set to lock session when I close the laptop lid... thanks.
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr: now, is there a way to turn off display, but NOT lock the session?
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- at least you have a laptop. It set that for my desktop, which really confused me. I never thought to check the laptop power management settings for a desktop computer
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- System Settings -> Display has a power management section
<sponzor> what is the program to write files to cd/dvd ? that i can install true the apt-get
<mercia> ola, alguem do brasil?
<adasz_> daskreech: what you mean?
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr: some things I found to be counterintuitive, but I'm getting there.  I wish the widget on the panel had more options like in kde 3.5
<daskreech> adasz_: Mean for what?
<adasz_> daskreech: java
<daskreech> sponzor: k3b
<daskreech> adasz_: In case you wanted to install java :))
<adasz_> daskreech: i think i have installed at ;)
<adasz_> daskreech: how can i test it?
<sponzor> ahh i have it arlady installed :P thank you
<kris_> Uh, what's the language code for portuguese? mercia is looking for help, I think.
<daskreech> You are welcome :)
<daskreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<daskreech> adasz_: type jar
<noobias> k installed and ready for more instructions dask
<kris_> Wow. That really is close to Spanish ... I could actually understand that ...
<ign0ramus> adasz_: java test: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<daskreech> it is they are cousins
<takoski> hi do we know a program to make video (with personalized image or .3gp and music)?
<daskreech> !br | kris_
<ubottu> kris_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<daskreech> Also :)
<kris_> daskreech: Thanks.
<smeg0l> hi
<ign0ramus> takoski: you may look into Cinerella... not sure if it plays nice in kde4
<kris_> Hi smeg0l
<pantera69> hello to all
<takoski> i use 8.04
<adasz_> daskreech: Vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc. ; Version: Java 6 update 13
<joshjtl> did I miss a message?
<daskreech> joshjtl: Nope
<joshjtl> oh ok...
<noobias> daskreech what is the server i need to use with irssi again?
<takoski> ignoramus ar u italian?
<daskreech> joshjtl: it's probably beneath the DE so #ubuntu can help you as well
<joshjtl> daskreech: I got sound to record now but cant get audacity to record... any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> agoole ,  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<joshjtl> ohh ok
<joshjtl> thanks
<daskreech> noobias: irc.freenode.net (irc.ubuntu.com also works)
<noobias> k thanks
<agoole> BluesKaj: I looked at some other links, and it says that my chipset should work out of the box, but it doesn't
<agoole> BluesKaj: should I file a question? or try to find a solution by looking throug ?
<daskreech> noobiasrex: Yo
<ronin_> After upgrading to 9.04 KDE becomes unresponsive sometimes and will even crash. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot that? I just recently switched over from gnome...
<daskreech> ronin_: videocard drivers?
<ronin_> nvidia legacy
<noobiasrex> daskreech, im here
<smeg0l> better get some food can't remember when i last ate :D
<BluesKaj> agoole , i'm sure i saw something yesterday about atheros wireless when i was having the same prob with the laptop , but it a broadcom card
<ikla> can kubuntu do software raid
<ikla> ?
<W8TAH> what possessed the devs to set up 9.04 so that EVERYTIME i log in i get asked about desktop sharing? - more importantly -- HOW DO I TURN IT OFF-- driving me NUTS
<daskreech> noobiasrex: This is the install now?
<daskreech> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<noobiasrex> yes
<agoole> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> agoole in google linux
<ronin_> daskreech: the visual effects still work but my menu will stop working for 5 minutes etc...
<daskreech> ikla: RAID isn't a DE function Linux does that
<agoole> BluesKaj: in google linux ? is this a specific thread you mena ?
<daskreech> oh. Oh lord
<pushrax> hi all.  Do I need to add any other repositories?  I'd like to have launchpad if they are unique items to the default repos.
<pushrax> current default repositories seem small.
<ikla> well is there a desktop and server version of kubuntu ?
<agoole> BluesKaj: I tried the regular drivers, and those didn't work, neither did the backport drivers.
<pushrax> do the pro's add other repositories?
<ronin_> ikla: is there really a server version? Wouldn't the server version just be ubuntu
<agoole> BluesKaj: tried the madwifi drivers, and those get my card reconised, but can't connect.
<daskreech> ikla: in theory yes but all the server versions are the same Ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu etc It just changes the splash screen at the start
<noobiasrex> daskreech what should i do now?
<raylu> agoole: wep/wpa?
<noobiasrex> to get my videodrivers working that is, I downloaded the file from nvidias site but its a .run file
<neoandersen> hi
<noobiasrex> i dont know how to open it
<daskreech> !nvidia | noobiasrex
<ubottu> noobiasrex: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> dinnertime..BBL
<neoandersen> how to install nvidia drive?
<agoole> raylu: no, I opened up the routers, there should be several free connections to choose from
<raylu> noobiasrex: don't do that; install from the repos
<daskreech> neoandersen: See above
<raylu> agoole: um... what?
<raylu> agoole: opened up the routers?
<noobiasrex> im using ubuntu ultimate edition 2.1 does that make a difference?
<raylu> agoole: you mean networkmanager's list of access points?
<pushrax> where can I find about jaunty repositories?  Googling is brings up too much old dev junk
<raylu> !unsupported
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unsupported
<daskreech> What version of Ubuntu is that based on?
<agoole> raylu: I mean I got rid of all wep/wpa,
<raylu> pushrax: finn what? packages.ubuntu.com
<daskreech> !upgrade | pushrax
<noobiasrex> im not sure i can check tho
<ubottu> pushrax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<agoole> raylu: my network manager doesn't show much at all,
<raylu> pushrax: *find
<raylu> agoole: sudo iwlist scan
<daskreech> noobiasrex: You got the GUI ?
<noobias> yes
<pushrax> daskreech: checkign that link now, thx
<mefisto__> I want to try pulseaudio and was looking at this page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio but it seems it might be outdated for jaunty. will the info on that page work for jaunty? or is there a jaunty-specific howto anyone knows of?
<pushrax> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<daskreech> You can't read that webpage ?
<agoole> raylu: it says no scan results for my adapter,
<agoole> raylu: all hte other adapters say 'interface doesn't support scanning'
<raylu> mefisto__: are you on jaunty right now?
<raylu> agoole: is the card on?
<mefisto__> raylu: yes
<raylu> mefisto__: pgrep -l pulse
<daskreech> .j #coova-chilli
<agoole> raylu: that seems ot be a problem, I don't see hte wireless light, and it says that my wireless is disconnected
<agoole> raylu: I don't know how to figure out wether its because I can't turn it on, or the driver isn't working
<pushrax> Is the launchpad items in the defacto repositories?
<raylu> agoole: er... it's fairly obviously because it's not on
<mefisto__> raylu: and...?
<pushrax> or should I try to add launchpad repos? and if so what's the url for the deb?
<mouka> hi guys
<raylu> mefisto__: do you see pulseaudio?
<agoole> raylu: if I type, sudo ifconfig ath0 up, then its still not on, or is htis wrong ?
<mefisto__> raylu: no
<noobias> daskreech im reading but i dont understand what im supposed to do
<mouka> I have just finished installing ubuntu, but I am more interested in kubuntu
<mouka> how do I install the kde desktop manager?
<ign0ramus> Is anyone having strange visual glitches like this --> http://i39.tinypic.com/332m5q1.jpg
<mouka> I like gnome, but kde is cuter
<raylu> mouka: kubuntu-desktop
<ign0ramus> is it just my card that is having issues?
<raylu> mefisto__: interesting. pulseaudio should be installed by default
<pushrax> I wish you could filter out all the non jaunty items ont he ubuntu forum.  talk about confusing
<mouka> raylu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mouka> is that the command?
<raylu> mefisto__: aptitude search pulseaudio
<raylu> mouka: yes
<mouka> thanks
<raylu> agoole: that doesn't turn it on
<raylu> agoole: that activeates the card and tells linux to start using it. but the card isn't physically on
<mouka> what version of kde kubuntu is currently using?
<agoole> raylu: uh, ok, then its being used ok ? so how do I turn it on ?
<raylu> agoole: i don't know; that depends on your laptop. look for a switch, button, or a fn+f# key
<raylu> mouka: 4
<pushrax> If there are any linux pro's on here using jaunty, can you post your apt source list please!  I want as much repo's as possible.
<mouka> 4.?
<mefisto__> raylu: ok, it's installed (along with a few deps). should it "just work" now?
<mouka> 4.1 or 4.2?
<raylu> pushrax: you could just turn everything on...
<pushrax> raylu: I have in the package manager but isnt' there more out there?
<ign0ramus> mouka: ships with 4.2.2
<raylu> mouka: 4.2.2
<mouka> cool, thanks
<noobias> daskreech im reading but i dont understand what im supposed to do.
<pushrax> I've got the winehq added.  is there a skype repo?
<raylu> pushrax: yes, but they aren't as well-supported by ubuntu.
<ign0ramus> mouka: np
<agoole> raylu: ok got it, that was weird, and now the scan works, and I get a result of networks
<ign0ramus> pushrax: why add more repos than you need?
<noobias> i have a xfx 9800gt videocard and i wanna install a driver that works
<ign0ramus> pushrax: most ppa's end up having downtime or other issues that are not supported
<pushrax> raylu: so we have to wait for peopel to tailor the packages for the main distribution points
<raylu> mefisto__: no idea
<noobias> but i dont know how
<raylu> mefisto__: i'm more confused as to why it wasn't installed before
<raylu> pushrax: points?
<pushrax> ok ign0ramus ...
<noobias> i read this and it says to go to system_administration_hardware drivers
<noobias> but ive done that twice and it makes the install crash upon loading
<daskreech> noobias: which video card do you have?
<pushrax> points as repositories defined as main or mirrors of main
<noobias> 9800 gt
<daskreech> hmmm
<daskreech> ok
<pushrax> does trolltech have a repo?
<daskreech> #qt
<ign0ramus> pushrax: I agree that Jaunty's default repos seem a little sparse, but it is pointless to go adding ones if you don't want/need their packages.
<BluesKaj> llinux pros ?...we're all volunteers here :)
<pushrax> BluesKaj: lol
<joshjtl> wow there is just no getting help on #ubuntu
<ign0ramus> joshjtl: just figured that out, eh? :)
<raylu> joshjtl: why's that?
<ikla> daskreech, kubuntu alternate can only do LVM and software raid
<daskreech> ikla: you want it to do hardware raid?
<ikla> wow
<joshjtl> raylu:  no one answers questions basically
<ikla> nvrmind
<daskreech> noobias: hrrm
<agoole_> raylu: thanks for the help, all is well now :)
<raylu> agoole_: what was wrong?
<daskreech> Trying to figure out if you have support
<agoole_> raylu: well, it was properly installed, but it wasn't actually on, like you said, someone turned the button off,
<agoole_> raylu: also had conflicting entries for wlan0 and ath0
<pushrax> ign0ramus: I'm kind of desperate.  I'm also desperate for the ATI driver 2.8.602 which has been out for a few days but not yet on the main repositories.  I tried to manually install the driver but it failed to install properly even though I got 2d going.
<dwidmann> daskreech: thought the idea behind hardware raid was transparency ...
<daskreech> dwidmann: I'm trying to understand what ikla wants
<joshjtl> hey folks im trying to figure out why i cant get audacity to record from mic, though I can get other apps to do so
<raylu> joshjtl: i used to answer questions :P
<ign0ramus> pushrax: so focus on resolving  your dependcies rather than adding repos you don't need.
<daskreech> keeps asking for RAID and says Kubuntu's server CD only supports LVM and Software RAID
<ign0ramus> pushrax: did it compile properly?
<mefisto__> raylu: ok I'm getting sound through pulseaudio now, but it seems it's not using the right sample rate. everything is speeded up/higher pitch
<daskreech> Anyone here have nvidia card with 3d on Jackalope?
<pushrax> ign0ramus: yep. but the fglxgears failed,  glxgears also failed with error
<raylu> mefisto__: that's over my head, sorry :P
<raylu> mefisto__: any reason you wanted pulseaudio? a lot of people who had it installed by default wanted to get rid of
<raylu> mefisto__: it.
<ign0ramus> pushrax: what is the recommended driver for your card?
<mefisto__> raylu: ok, thanks anyway
<pushrax> the current ati driver flicker when suing wine apps and changing resolutions
<daskreech> noobias: There was a furor recently with a lot of nvidia cards being dropped from the drivers
<noobias> so am i screwed?
<pushrax> ign0ramus: I've got a 3870, but not sure if there are recommendations
<sotacom> hi every body
<sotacom> hi kubuntu
<daskreech> or can someone give me the list of cards that had support dropped from the latest nvIdia drivers?
<smeg0l> daskreech, yes
<dwidmann> daskreech: which ones?
<mefisto__> raylu: just curious about it. but why get rid of it? can't you just choose what to use in systemsettings?
<dwidmann> daskreech: should be easy to fetch from nvidia.com
<Guest30468> Greetings All
<daskreech> noobias: I don't know I know the 9600 has issues I don't know if the 9800 does as well
<daskreech> dwidmann: is the 9800 supported or has that been dropped?
<raylu> mefisto__: i'm not sure. i haven't had major problems but others have had issues getting multiple sound sources to mix
<noobias> well the 9800 is basically a 8800
<daskreech> smeg0l: Which card do you have?
<dwidmann> daskreech: I'm going to figure that one out in a few hours
<ardian> allo
<smeg0l> sudo aptitude install envyng-gtk
<noobias> so if the 8800 works the 9800 should to
<daskreech> dwidmann: You have a 9800 as well?
<ign0ramus> pushrax: did you see here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7137912
<smeg0l> sudo envyng -t
<daskreech> what driver are you using ?
<pushrax> ign0ramus: thx. looking now.
<dwidmann> daskreech: I do now.
<daskreech> noobias: Also new X :)
<virus2009> hey guys i was here earlier with a diffrent problem now i have two more problems. ill start with the first one i have a micro innovations ic445c web cam that isnt reconized at all by kubuntu. the second one is when i drag my mouse around when playing music the song starts to get really scratchy? i dont know whats wrong?
<smeg0l> 180.44
<daskreech> dwidmann: What driver are you using ?
<smeg0l> nvidia
<daskreech> smeg0l: xorg 1.6 ?
<pushrax> btw I love jaunty->kde4->kubuntu
<smeg0l> dunno
<dwidmann> daskreech: I haven't set it up yet ... I'll be switching motherboards later, and video cards, etc
<daskreech> smeg0l: Jackalope
<dwidmann> daskreech: doing backup now ... so like I said, I'll know later
<daskreech> dwidmann: :-) Good luck
<virus2009> well i guess when the cpu is under a load.
<smeg0l> yes ubuntu but i'm in the middle of installing kubuntu
<Guest36765> A twist of faith brought me to linux, and freed me from the shackels of @indo#s
<dwidmann> daskreech: thanks ... I hope I won't need it but I almost know I will.
<daskreech> smeg0l: which video card ?
<smeg0l> 6600 nvidia
<daskreech> dwidmann: welcome to the exciting world of Linux hardware support
<dwidmann> daskreech: anyhow, what sort of issues are you having with the 9600, so I know what to look for?
<daskreech> some obscure SCSI RAID USB controller? Works out of the box the video card you need to see the monitor What are you crazy?
<daskreech> dwidmann: Forums are lit up with jackalope issues with 9600
<pushrax> ign0ramus: that link was old.  the problem is now compatibility issue with xorg ver and and ati driver.  the latest ati driver fixes the problem.
<daskreech> Guest36765: Welcome
<dwidmann> daskreech: I've not been to the forums lately, care to clue me in?
<ign0ramus> pushrax: and you successfully compiled it, but couldn't install?  is that what you're saying?
<daskreech> smeg0l: Would you mind walking noobias: through envy ?
<smeg0l> i'll give it a try
<raylu> daskreech: it works out of the box. except the box has to be assembled and configured yourself :P
<daskreech> dwidmann: Just seems that the combination of nVidia dropping support for a set of chipsets and the Xorg 1.6 upgrade has created a hole that the 9600 falls into gracefully
<ghostcube> anyone an idea why quassel isnt playing an sound if i get highlighted
<daskreech> noobias: Listen to smeg0l. If either of you need help I should be here
<noobias> ok from what ive read on forums, I need something to install the drivers from the nvidia site and it should work
<ghostcube> 9.04 kde 4.2.2
<smeg0l> noobias, first you install envyng-gtk with sudo aptitude install envyng-gtk hit enter
<pushrax> ign0ramus: I completed a successful build of the main file, then it so claled installed without error.  I then did the commands to setup the ati xorg.conf and what not, then restarted.  2d worked, but 3d didn't
<ign0ramus> pushrax: you got the "ATI Catalyst™ 9.4 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver" ?
<pushrax> ign0ramus: I've had the same problem when using hardy kubuntu and it's usually best to wait for the repsoitory version to egt a smooth install
<noobias> ok
<pushrax> ign0ramus: yep 9,04 which = 2.8.602
<smeg0l> then you sudo envyng -t
<ign0ramus> pushrax: what version of xorg?
<smeg0l> and select the recomended driver
<smeg0l> by hitting 1
<smeg0l> i pretty sure
<dwidmann> daskreech: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.51/README/appendix-a.html
<pushrax> ign0ramus: using what is in jaunty release.
<noobias> smeg im getting this error
<noobias> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<smeg0l> try restarting
<noobias> k
<noobias> brb
<daskreech> smeg0l: Wot
<daskreech> noobias: no
<daskreech> wait
<pushrax> ign0ramus: qhat's the command to find out?
<mefisto__> !aptfix
<noobias> k
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<daskreech> do you have kpackagekit open ?
<noobias> i dont think so
<smeg0l> sry daskreech
<noobias> i got it
<noobias> i had to close somethin
<daskreech> noobias: Ok Yeah just close whatever else is open that can install program
<noobias> done
<daskreech> it only allows one set of installs at a time
<ign0ramus> pushrax: Jaunty uses xorg server 1.06
<ign0ramus> pushrax: maybe not fixable just yet? See: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3942
<noobias> it seems to have worked
<ign0ramus> pushrax: not the same card, but downgrading xorg may be your fix for now
<joshjtl> still trying to figure out why i cant get audacity to record from mic, though I can get other apps to do so
<ign0ramus> xorg server = 1.6*
<noobias> joshjtl is your soundcard asio?
<joshjtl> noobias: its intel... dunno asio
<noobias> To use audacity with my mic i had to get ASIO4ALL
<pushrax> ign0ramus: thx for th einfo but I don't want to downgrade the system.  I've rather go beta/factory version
<daskreech> smeg0l: Continue :)
<noobias> so what do i do after that stuff install daskreech?
<smeg0l> reboot
<ign0ramus> pushrax: well, if the updated driver that is supposed to fix the issue doesn't work, then I don't know what other options you have
<noobias> me reboot?
 * daskreech points at the smeg0l man
<noobias> just checking
<ign0ramus> pushrax: i would give installing the newest ATI driver another shot, if you think it didn't install properly
<joshjtl> im going to shoot myself in the groin
<ign0ramus> joshjtl: too bad you won't be able to record the sound :P
<pushrax> ign0ramus: yep true. that's why Iw as asking for repositories as I was hoping there would be more content out there.
<joshjtl> ign0ramus: haha exactly
<daskreech> joshjtl: To get to a higher pitch the mic can pick up?
<pushrax> ign0ramus: yep
<joshjtl> yes! good idea
<gorgonzola> hello. I had disabled ahci under intrepid to prevent some disk timeouts. If i boot 2.6.27.14, the modules stays blacklisted and everything is fine, however, with 2.6.28, the module gets loaded disreegarding the blacklist directive.
<gorgonzola> help?
<ign0ramus> I just realized my microphone isn't recognized by Kmix, but alsamixer shows it... wtf?
<HighHo> ign0ramus: maybe in kmix you need to configure channels to display it
<ign0ramus> HighHo: checking into that... previously i had to add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ign0ramus> HighHo: but i don't think Jaunty uses that file anymore...
<drbobb> hello, has anyone by chance noticed konqueror having problems with redirects like http://server.com/blah -> http://server.com/blah/ ?
<drbobb> ie. give it the first url and it hangs and eventually times out
<pushrax> ok thanks for the comments.  cheers all.
<ign0ramus> HighHo: You were right, but interestingly, PCM has no effect on volume like it used too...   :/
<smeg0l> uuhhh Meat Ball Sandwiches :D
<HighHo> ign0ramus: In what program? there are some programs it doesnt work in (like amarok) cos of the new backend used
<kurumin> 1
<ign0ramus> HighHo: aha...i was testing with amarok!
<ign0ramus> HighHo: how do i set "Master" to show up when clicking on KMix instead of "PCM", which doesn't work for everything?
<HighHo> ign0ramus: right click the kmix icon and select "Select master channel"
<ign0ramus> HighHo: well, that was easy enough!
<HighHo> :)
<ign0ramus> HighHo: I've only been using Jaunty (and kde 4) for a couple of days, and i'm getting adjusted
<ign0ramus> HighHo: is Alsa still used?
<drbobb> ugh, i need some other irc client. Quassel IRC as it is is a disaster
<ikonia> drbobb: there are plenty out there
<joshjtl> hey do any x86-64 users use the 64bit adobe flash plugin, if you do, do you uninstall   npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<virus2009> hey guys, could you help me with my question. my web cam a microg it  innovations ic445c isnt working, i plugged it in it lights up but isnt reconized..
<ign0ramus> drbobb: i hated quassel - i just re-installed Konversation
<Fanfare> Q:where is app mtt (teletext viewer) in jaunty gone? Any Other suggestions (saa7134 analog device)?
<MikHel> Hello.
<ikonia> joshjtl: don't have to un-install it, just don't use it
<drbobb> yeah makes it hard to pick one ;)
 * MikHel is pissed off at 9.04!!!
<HighHo> ign0ramus: Yes, but arts is replaced with phonon (which uses xine or gstreamer backends) to manage sound
<ikonia> MikHel: not best impressed with your language
<MikHel> ikonia: I expected so :)
<joshjtl> ikonia: so you just cped the libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ and left it at that?
<ign0ramus> HighHo: I wonder if that's why I can't get certain sound effects to work (like notification sounds in Firefox and Konversation)...
<ikonia> joshjtl: pretty much, as I recall, I moved the wrapper out
<drbobb> apt-cache search irc client |wc -l  ==> 132
 * MikHel wanted to stir some muddy water about network changes in 9.04.
<joshjtl> ikonia: so you did uninstall the wrapper? how did you do it?
<MikHel> Nothing works for me....
<ikonia> joshjtl: just moved it, found the wrapper script and changed it to _not - but I don't think you have to do that, I did tit earlier when the plugin was earlier testing
<MikHel> knetworkmanager does not work anymore, wicd does not work at all and plasmoid worked once on one wifi connection.
<MikHel> Does not work for other wifis and does not work with my USB CDMA connection... :((
<noobias> im back
<smeg0l> wb noobias
<virus2009> i need help please :P
<joshjtl> ikonia: oh ok, yeah it seems to be running flash fine, as all i did was cp to /usr/lib... didnt remove the wrapper though it shows still in firefox:plugins
<noobias> what is next oh helpful ones
<lexy1997> MikHel, the only thing I have been able to get to work is the network plasmoid with kwalletmanager
<smeg0l> it didn't work noobias ?
<Fanfare> virus2009
<daskreech> !ask | virus2009
<ubottu> virus2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noobias> it installed everything
<virus2009> yea??
<ign0ramus> lexy1997: MikHel: ditto here.  wicd (which i always liked) only worked when encryption was disabled :(
<MikHel> lexy1997: For me, it keeps asking for the WPA key instead of just connecting...
<noobias> but now do i install the videocard from the hardware drivers screen?
<noobias> im just afraid to mess up my install
<virus2009> i need help setting up my web cam its a micro innovations ic445c
<lexy1997> Yep, you have to type the password in everytime
<daskreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MikHel> lexy1997: Further more, where I am now, it connects, but won't keep the connection more than 2 minutes.
<ign0ramus> MikHel: dumb question, but you did set it to remember key and auto-connect, yes?
<virus2009> thank you i have another question later..
<ign0ramus> MikHel: are your results any different with WEP?
<smeg0l> as far as i can tell from here it should be installed i'm eating
<MikHel> lexy1997, ign0ramus: It does not even allow me to connect using my CDMA
<lexy1997> I did read something that said you could use network-manager-gnome as a work around
<noobias> k
<MikHel> ign0ramus: I was not even offered a "remember key" option.
<daskreech> noobias: If you rebooted it should be installed
<Guest47750> Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one
<MikHel> ign0ramus: Have not tried WEP. WEP is not safe.
<smeg0l> i'm in ubuntu right now in the middle of installing kubuntu-desktop
<MikHel> ign0ramus: Right now I am in a T-Mobile hotspot and it won't keep the connection, even though it shows a strong signal. So I switched back to 8.10.
<MikHel> Appart from the networking, I like 9.04 otherwise.
<ign0ramus> MikHel: i'm not suggesting you keep WEP, but it would help the troubleshooting.
<MikHel> But networking is my life line! You can't cut it like that!
<MikHel> ign0ramus: Cannot check until I am home. In an airport right now.
<ign0ramus> MikHel: in the jaunty widget, if you click on the connection, you can set key and auto-connect settings
<ign0ramus> brb dinner
<MikHel> In any case. Does anybody know how the plasmoid network tool works with USB CDMA or GSM connection? I created it but it does not offer it...
<MikHel> ign0ramus_nom: I did set the auto-connect but it does not...
<virus2009> i also have a problem with my sound output when i move my mouse around my songs scratch... its like if my cpu is under a load my songs skip.. i have a 2 ghz comp and 2gigs of ram i dont know why it would skip or scratch??
<drbobb> there. pidgin can also do irc ;)
<noobias> ok so i restarted after "updating" my video drivers and i got the same error
<noobias> something about x server (GUI)
<noobias> i am feeling like giving up
<smeg0l> don't
<daskreech> noobias: what's the error?
<noobias> well why did it mess up the GUI?
<smeg0l> somebody will help if there capable of it
<noobias> hold i sec
<daskreech> ok
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<noobias> faile to start x server (your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly
<daskreech> noobias: ok login to terminal 2
<noobias> ok
<noobias> done
<daskreech> what does sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart say ?
<noobias> i dont see that anywhere
<MachinTrucChose> Is there an easy/quick way to have a Kubuntu machine ALWAYS accessible by RemoteDesktop or VNC on Windows (to the X interface, not just a shell). I don't want to do a Desktop Sharing invitation every time.
<daskreech> noobias: What?
<noobias> hold 1 sec
<daskreech> type in /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<noobias> stopping k display manager: kdm is not running
<noobias> theres more do you want it?
<noobias> (var/run/kdm.pid not found)
<peterhil_> I have had freezes/lockups with jaunty. I have an Intel graphics card and I tried to enable UXA in Xorg.xonf. Now I replaced it with EXA and added the migrationpolicy to greedy.
<peterhil_> Is there something else I could do? Should I really compile a newest kernel and the driver for the card?
<peterhil_> Are there any faster way?
<jean-daniel> hi
<jean-daniel> salut
<peterhil_> Also, I have messed the console setup somehow, when I tried to get it to resolution 1600x1200. How does the whole virtual console system work?
<noobias> not starting kdm (kdm is not the default display manager)
<noobias> does that help you at all daskreech?
<abyss_> Hi all
<daskreech> noobias: reeeealy
<peterhil_> Now, when I switch to virtual console, the output is messed up in vertical bar in the middle of the screen
<noobias> that wha tit says
<daskreech> noobias: ls /etc/init.d/*dm
<abyss_> can we talk ubi
<abyss_> can we talk ubuntu even
<peterhil_> I remember I changed some settings in svgalib, but now I only found vgalib.config
<peterhil_> Does gettytab have anything to do with console settings?
<daskreech> noobias: Just tell me if that returns more than one file
<abyss_> anyone fancy helping me patch my atheros wlan card with madwifi ?
<noobias> no such directory...
<daskreech> noobias: you used ls ?
<noobias> yes
<daskreech> that's common letter L
<smeg0l> i'm in kubuntu now it wount aknowledge any passwd in gui
<noobias> ls /ect/init.d/*dm
<noobias> right?
<daskreech> noobias: No /etc
<noobias> ok
<daskreech> press up and change it
<noobias> ls /init.d/*dm
<noobias> like that?
<daskreech> you get the history of the last things that you typed
<daskreech> noobias: Nope :) /etc/init.d/*dm
<daskreech> /etc/ not /ect
<noobias> o
<noobias> my bad
<noobias> lols
<daskreech> No problem
<mefisto__> noobias: you could have also selected the command here, then middleclick in konsole to paste it
<daskreech> mefisto__: No GUI
<mefisto__> oh dear
<noobias> ls /etc/init.d/*dm
<noobias> correct?
<smeg0l> sudo /etc/ibit.d/kdm restart
<smeg0l> -b+n
<noobias> ok
<daskreech> smeg0l: did that already
<daskreech> noobias: what did mine say?
<noobias> no such directory
<noobias> hell both of em did
<daskreech> ?
<commander_> does compiz fusion work on this
<daskreech> noobias: and it's not /ect ?
<noobias> etc
<daskreech> init.d ?
<noobias> init.d
<smeg0l> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart maybe
<noobias> im getting nothing
<mefisto__> maybe cd into /etc/init.d  to eliminate typo confusions?
<daskreech> noobias: try cd /etc/init.d
<noobias> nothing
<daskreech> noobias: type pwd
<daskreech> should be /home/something
<noobias> k
<noobias> yes
<daskreech> ok type cd /etc
<noobias> k
<daskreech> worked?
<noobias> yes
<daskreech> cd init.d
<daskreech> no / at the start
<daskreech> just init.d
<daskreech> then ls *dm
<noobias> gdn kdm
<noobias> gdm kdm that is
<drbobb> daskreech: you are truly a patient man
<daskreech> how the dickens did you get gdm ?
<noobias> beets me
<noobias> i only did what i was told to do
<mefisto__> ubuntu? xubuntu?
<daskreech> sudo update-alternatives kdm
<noobias> 1 sec
<noobias> says unknown argument "kdm"
#kubuntu 2009-04-28
<daskreech> oh wait. Umm wrong command
<noobias> k
<mefisto__> dpkg-reconfigure daskreech?
<daskreech> sudo update-alternatives --config kdm
<daskreech> noobias: You can press up to get it back
<daskreech> noobias: also if you press tab it will autocomplete your ocmmands for you
<daskreech>  so you don't have to type the whole ting
<noobias> ahh
<noobias> no alternatives for kdm
<daskreech> :-/
<daskreech> fine sudo apt-get remove gdm since it seems to want to not exist
<noobias> ok
<dan_l> so...............I have some n000b questions.
<dan_l> Well actually maybe not.
<noobias> its doing it now
<dan_l> I enabled compiz as the windows manager.  I'm accustomed to running 4 desktops and the famed cube.
<daskreech> noobias: then try the /etc/init.d/kdm restart option again
<noobias> ok
<dan_l> My widget shows 4 desktops, compiz only gives me 2, so I assume there's some disconnect there that's beyond me.
<dan_l> I'm having a hellova time articulating this problem, so I'm hoping somebody will know what I'm talking about.
<Psi-Jack> Curiousity: Does Ubuntu/Kubuntu have any console-based configuration utilities that do basically what the KDE/Gnome-based system configuration tools do? Basically trying to figure out if there's the equivalent of SuSE yast for ubuntu for configuring things even as simple as network IP addresses for the system.
<daskreech> dan_l: keep talking
<mefisto__> dan_l: you don't need compiz for that. but anyway, how many desktops do you have in systemsettings > desktop ?
<noobias> kdm not running (var/run/kdm.pid not found)
<dan_l> Check for you right now, stand by.
<daskreech> Psi-Jack: like the one cli tool ?
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: Pretty much, yes.
<daskreech> noobias: Ok great press up and change restart to start
<dan_l> 4.
<noobias> ok
<noobias> ok
<daskreech> what was the last ok indicating ?
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: Not even really CLI either, but Console, as-in curses or what-not. yast for suse can run in console, kde, or gtk environments with automagic detection of which UI layer to use.
<noobias> hold 1 sec
<dan_l> Here's what I"m trying to figure out:  The widget that's in my panel.  Would that reflect desktops available to compiz or for kwin?  Or am I a total n00b who should self murder?
<noobias> daskreech: kdmonly root wants to run kmd allready running
<noobias> is what it said
<daskreech> Psi-Jack: TUI
<daskreech> dan_l: kwin
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: Yeah, TUI stuffs.
<daskreech> noobias: KDM already running?
<noobias> thats what it said
<mefisto__> dan_l: kwin does the cube and other compiz-type effects
<dan_l> Ok.  So perhaps I should try to make do with just kwin and ignore compiz?
<daskreech> noobias: change start to stop
<noobias> done
<dan_l> Yeah.  I'm jujst so gnome adjusted.  But I'll give it a shot.
<dan_l> Ok one more question and I'll STFU
<dan_l> Can anybody reccomend a good keystroke launcher?  Like Launchy, gnomedo, whatever?
<mefisto__> dan_l: try alt-F2  is that the kind of thing you mean?
<dan_l> wow.
<dan_l> Can I change that hotkey?
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: So, is there any TUI configuration tools for *buntu?
<mefisto__> dan_l: yes
<daskreech> Psi-Jack: Not a one to rule then all
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: Well, blasted. Heh.
<mefisto__> dan_l: systemsettings > keyboard & mouse
<daskreech> Ubuntu's focus is to kill command line
<daskreech> noobias: Start it again
<olujicz> I switched to quassel few day ago and I don't know how to remove chanel from buffer list when leaving some chanel :(
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: Well, a one rule them all, would do almost effectively, that. Which is why I love yast so much. It just plain works as it's intended.
<dan_l> sweeeet.
<daskreech> Psi-Jack: Yes but Ubuntu doesn't do Command line stuff unless it will kill them not to
<dan_l> so far so good.
<daskreech> Linux for humans and all that
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: You're mixing TUI with CLI again, though.
<noobias> same thing
<noobias> kdmonly wants to start kdm allready running
<noobias> i dont know
<daskreech> It says kdmonly ?
<mefisto__> dan_l: just curious, what was the key shortcut you changed it to?
<daskreech> alt+Spacebar ?
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: Just curiousity. Have you, personally, ever seen suse's yast in the recent days, from opensuse 11.0 or newer?
<daskreech> Yes
<daskreech> noobias: try startx
<dan_l> alt+space
<dan_l> or win+space
<daskreech> Gah
<dan_l> sorry, baby was yelling at me.
<Psi-Jack> Then you know, yast itself, is a full all around configuration tool that can even check for package updates and install them, setup NFS servers and clients, setup authentication to be by local, NIS+, LDAP, etc.. All in one purely simple TUI interface, as well as GUI interface?
<daskreech> noobias: try startx
<noobias> k
<abyss_> guys how can i check my kernel version?
<noobias> fatal server error no screen found
<daskreech> uname
<daskreech> noobias: oooer :)
<dan_l> So far I'm kinda digging on this kde thing.  Probably the most important thing I have to figure out though is whether or not I can move a window to another desktop without a mouse.  I hate the mouse.
<daskreech> can you install pastebinit ?
<daskreech> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<noobias> can i install pastebinit?
<abyss_> uname thats it cheers
<noobias> yes
<noobias> 1 sec
<daskreech> dan_l: Alt+F3 _> D -> desktop#
<dan_l> Alright, I'm going to disable compiz go back to kwin.
<daskreech> dan_l: advantage? You can throw windows all over the place instantly
<dan_l> Now I"m not going to become one of you k people.
<daskreech> disadvantage is that you don't follow the window
<daskreech> dan_l: cube in the next KDE release  :)
<noobias> im getting invalid operating pastebinit
<daskreech> for sudo apt-get install ?
<hagabaka> has anyone tried arora?
<daskreech> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<mefisto__> daskreech: next release? I have the cube now
<noobias> sry
<daskreech> Oh wait yeah I forgot Jackalope is out
<noobias> i fixed it
<drbobb> hagabaka: yes
<noobias> daskreech: its done
<daskreech> noobias: ok type pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mefisto__> hagabaka: thankyou. I'm always forgetting the name of it. and yes I've tried it
<daskreech> Give us the URL
<noobias> ok
<dan_l> Crap.  Where do I select the windows manager again?
<noobias> do i type it here?
<daskreech> yes
<noobias> ok
<daskreech> dan_l: Default applications
<noobias> pastebinit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<daskreech> or just type kwin --replace
<daskreech> noobias: ha ha Sorry you type that in the terminal it will give you a URL
<noobias> lol
<daskreech> you type the URL here
<dan_l> Wow I suck.
<dan_l> Thanks folks.
<noobias> unable to read from
<daskreech> dan_l: Yet you rock so much
<hagabaka> i can finally use plugins in it now that i have qt 4.5, but arora has the same problem as konqueror, pages like youtube and nicovideo usually require you to reload a few times before the plugin loads :/
<daskreech> noobias: BigX for X11
<noobias> ok
<noobias> pastebin.com/ff405455
<drbobb> hagabaka: an even more serious problem is no adblock ;-/
<daskreech> noobias: ok lets see if the driver is the culprit. type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noobias> ok
<daskreech> and change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<daskreech> press Ctrl+X to exit
<dwidmann> arora is pretty basic for now, but all things considered it's moving fast
<daskreech> ^X is Ctrl+X btw
<dan_l> Ok.  I set the invert function to meta+n, applied the change.  Hit win+n, nothing happened.
<noobias> nvidia to nv @ the bottom of the text?
<daskreech> noobias: Right
<noobias> save as same file name?
<daskreech> noobias: Oh another little trick You can use alt+<- or alt+-> to jump between terminals beside each other
<daskreech> noobias: Yes
<noobias> ok
<noobias> done
<smeg0l> hmm i'm confused
<daskreech> ok press up to get back the KDM start and try start it
<daskreech> smeg0l: Me too
<smeg0l> heh
<daskreech> what's confusing you  ?
<hagabaka> drbobb: that hasn't bothered me much, and arora usually loads pages faster than konqueror and without javascript problems
<smeg0l> can't get kdesudo to work or any passwd in gui :-/
<noobias> sorry what is the command i need to use again?
<daskreech> noobias: press ^R and type restart
<daskreech> you should get sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<drbobb> hagabaka: you should really try browsing the web using a good adblocker, it's a whole new experience, and you'll never want to go back ;-)
<noobias> is that whati need to run the restart?
<noobias> it said it started
<daskreech> really?
<daskreech> hmm
<daskreech> Did you get a login?
<noobias> no
<mefisto__> maybe switch to ctrl-alt-F7 ?
<daskreech> ok press alt+Ctrl+F7 and see what's there
<noobias> black screen blinking
<raylu> drbobb: but then you lose your ad-blindness
<daskreech> hmm
<smeg0l> got to have more caffeine
<daskreech> ok
<drbobb> raylu: maybe, but i'd rather protect my sanity
<daskreech> noobias: still have the nvidia .run file ?
<raylu> drbobb: then don't get an ad-blocker. when you use another person's machine, you'll go insane because of the ads
<mefisto__> ad-blindness? how do you get that?
<noobias> i guess i downloaded it to my desktop
<raylu> drbobb: though i use an ad-blocker myself. just pointing out that there's a reason not to use one
<daskreech> noobias: ls ~/Desktop
<noobias> k
<raylu> mefisto__: by seeing ads and ignoring them (like most people do)
<daskreech> See if it's there
<noobias> yes i still have it
<daskreech> ok cd ~/Desktop
<drbobb> raylu: well you *believe* you're ignoring them
<dan_l> hmmmmm.  I don't see a krunner hotkey under keyboard and mouse.
<mefisto__> raylu: that doesn't work for me. must be the asperger's
<raylu> drbobb: no, i believe that i pay more attention to them on friend's machines than i did before i had adblock
<drbobb> unfortunately, on a subliminal level they're still undermining your sanity
<divinus> drbobb: you can use something like privoxy with arora to get adblocking
<daskreech> chmod u+x *.run
<raylu> daskreech: sh [file].run should work too
<drbobb> divinus: good point i guess
<k4_k4> hi i got a question - i am on ubuntu , and kdeplasma-addons asks me to install :  * OpenGL  <http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net>
<k4_k4> what package is this ? if i try to install mesa-dev* it want to remove nvidia-glx-180-dev --- so what to do ?
<noobias> where is the desktop folder located?
<daskreech> noobias: under ~
<dan_l> Aha!  I am not an idiot.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1043208.html
<daskreech> ~ is a shortcut for your Home directory
<noobias> i did it and it didnt work
<daskreech> raylu: Yeah I figured
<drbobb> heck what could the reason be that copying to my usb flash mem has become so slooooow
<daskreech> noobias: Capital D ?
<noobias> no... ill learn i promise
<noobias> ok
<noobias> im there
<noobias> now do i run the file?
<ActionParsnip> noobias: ./<file name>
<dan_l> Ok folks, I'll leave you alone for now.  I"m sure I'll be back.  Thanks much for your help.  Sorry to be n00btarded.
<dan_l> I gotsa take my daughter out for ice cream.
<dan_l> Mom will be unhappy, but I'm the dad, that's why.
<dan_l> adios folks
<daskreech> noobias: sh *.run
<noobias> ...
<noobias> confused
<noobias> says cant open
<raylu> noobias: the exact error would be helpful
<noobias> the error says it cant open
<noobias> and thats it
<daskreech> noobias: ok try chmod u+x *.run
<drbobb> at best 200kB/s writing to flash must mean something is wrong
<raylu> noobias: i meant copy/paste it
<drbobb> and much of the time it just stalls
<noobias> lol no gui friend
<noobias> thats what im trying to  fix
<raylu> drbobb: i experienced something similar once
<drbobb> raylu: should I expect the stick to fail soon?
<daskreech> noobias: did the chmod ?
<noobias> it said no such file
 * Psi-Jack laughs.
<Psi-Jack> You should be running these commands WHERE the actual .run file is...
<daskreech> noobias: ls *.run
<raylu> drbobb: no
<raylu> drbobb: i eventually just burned it to a dvd (it was a vista installation)
<drbobb> well my burner is broken :(
<seanw__> Does anyone know how to remove the KDE windows effects ( transparent stuff when moving window etc )
<daskreech> seanw__: alt+F3 -> window properties -> desktop effects -> turn off
<raylu> drbobb: where are you trying to transfer this file to?
<daskreech> noobias: ls *.run
<noobias> i did
<seanw__> daskreech: thanks much
<daskreech> you can see the .run file?
<drbobb> i want to take it to a place where i have a working dvd writer
<Psi-Jack> Ugh. Why oh WHY does KDE's copy dialog use MiB, instead of MB?
<noobias> i see the run file
<noobias> yes
<noobias> but when i chmod it dosent work
<nameiner> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 64bit on my hp dv4-1120 laptop and I have a sound problem. It hangs on the startup sound. It sounds like it repeats the first half second all the time. And I can't have any other sounds. Any ideas?
<daskreech> what did you type for chmod ?
<noobias> chmod u+x <filename.run_
<drbobb> i suppose that if it were h/w trouble , i'd be seeing something in `dmesg'
<daskreech> noobias: did you ahve < in it?
<noobias> no
<daskreech> noobias: tab completed the file name ?
<lemon> hello,moring
<daskreech> noobias: Woah wait it has .run_ ?
<daskreech> With the underscore?
<noobias> no no underscore that was typo
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> try chmod u+x and then tab complete the name
<daskreech> hi Mamarok
<Mamarok> hi daskreech :)
<drbobb> hey this has become ridiculously slow. might there be some problem with the kioslave, or what?
<daskreech> Hi lemon_
<daskreech> noobias: how's that going?
<noobias> iy tsn
<noobias> sry
<lemon_> Hi daskreech
<noobias> it ran but it said fatal server error
 * Psi-Jack blinks.
<Psi-Jack> chmod != server.
<noobias> no screens file
<Psi-Jack> Oh.
<Psi-Jack> Run it with --help so you can figure out how to use it without X.
<noobias> ^no screens found
<daskreech> noobias: ok lost now :) you got the .run file torun ?
<noobias> brb
<Psi-Jack> daskreech: Yeah, running it by itself will try to use X, and since X isn't running, or at least in the shell he's using presently, it will die.
<daskreech> Psi-Jack: near as I recall the nvidia driver install files required you to killX
<daskreech> Course they could have moved on :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, Not sure about the nvidia drivers. I've done the ATI ones, but not the nvidia ones yet.
<drbobb> hmm rsync seems to write a little faster
<drbobb> still writing to flash at 250kB/s is unusually slow, isn't it
<drbobb> goodnite
<inanimate> So does the new network management plasmoid save your WEP/WPA passwords?
<nameiner> inanimate: I think mine doesn't, at least not when I restarted the first time.
<inanimate> OK... That blows...
<seanw__> wicd ftw
<inanimate> Why would something that doesn't even save your wireless passwords be shipped as the default for 9.04?
<seanw__> no clue, i also found that very odd that they would release something halfway stable
<inanimate> KNM is painful, yes, but function over form...
<inanimate> Well it's ironic given that for 8.10 they released the beta version of KNM and NM...
<inanimate> Or packaged, rather.
<Psi-Jack> Heh, oh hell, NM itself IS beta. Not even a 1.0 release.
<inanimate> seanw__: No Qt version of wicd?
<seanw__> inanimate: sorry what's that mean? im new :)
<seanw__> whats QT
<inanimate> The GUI toolkit that KDE uses.
<inanimate> As oppose to GTK, which Gnome uses.
<seanw__> ah
<Psi-Jack> GTK+ actually.
<seanw__> well then yes it has a GUI
<nameiner> inanimate: a lot of people also complain about static IP addresses not working
<inanimate> I was going to say "GTK+", but then I thought "I may be wrong, and who really cares?" Oh how wrong I was =).
 * Psi-Jack grins evilly.
<inanimate> nameiner: Static IP doesn't work with NM?
<Psi-Jack> inanimate: Not really well, no.
<inanimate> Hmm... Glad I
<inanimate> 've never tried.
<nameiner> inanimate: yup, lot of complaining about that in the kubuntu mailing list
<Psi-Jack> It /works/, but if you run it with any kind of services needing an IP, it will often times fail them.
<inanimate> So far my biggest deal with NM in general is the fact that I only get a DHCP lease half the time.
<Psi-Jack> Like I said earlier. NM in itself, is still beta all the way.
<inanimate> Well, save manually using wpasupplicant, are there any other reasonable Qt (or even better, KDE) NM frontends?
<mefisto__> has anyone installed KDE3 in jaunty alongside the default kde4?
<ign0ramus> I've been checking here and on launchpad, but still haven't found an answer... is there a fix for xorg using massive amounts of cpu in Jaunty?
<nameiner> I have sound problems on my laptop (hp dv4-1120) with 9.04 64bit installed
<nameiner> any ideas
<Psi-Jack> nameiner: Depends. What KIND of sound problems?
<seanw__> i hear 9.04 is extremly buggy.
<nameiner> Psi-Jack: it sounds like it repeats the first half second of the startup sound forever
<kuaera> 9.04 has been pretty buggy for me so far.
<seanw__> kuaera: that's why im sticking with 8.10
<seanw__> :P
<kamlurker> Has anyone have any problems with the 9.04 upgrade killing KDE?
<kuaera> Lots of KDE4 issues, especially with Samba support magically screwing itself up [If I manually put in the path in Dolphin, it works fine]
<Daskreech> mefisto__: No I haven't. Is there a second part to the question?
<kuaera> My file picker dialogs still always start by sorting by name descending, ignoring my settings [really frustrating if you do a lot of work with files]
<mefisto__> Daskreech: second part would be: how did it go? any problems? does kde4 and kde3 get along?
<Psi-Jack> Bleh, how do you break out of a dead ssh session?
<fjallagyldir> hej guys
<fjallagyldir> got in trouble
<mefisto__> Psi-Jack: exit ?
<commander_> hey can awn work on kubuntu. i want to make it look like Mac OSX Leopard
<Psi-Jack> mefisto__: I said, dead, aka, the host shut down while still logged in.
<Daskreech> mefisto__: It has a ~.kde3 dir so I would guess so
<fjallagyldir> til distupgrade to jaunty there is no video playback possible anymore
<fjallagyldir> any ideas?
<kamlurker> is there a way to allow the LiveCD to write to a USB drive?  I'm trying to backup my data before recovering from 9.04
<nameiner> Psi-Jack: any ideas about the sound?
<Psi-Jack> nameiner: No, but I'll make a guess it's related to PulseAudio
<fjallagyldir> kamlurker, mount it
<nameiner> Psi-Jack: as far as I know, Pulseaudio is not used in Kubuntu, but I could be wrong
<Psi-Jack> nameiner: PulseAudio's been used in *buntu for a while now, wether noticed or not, but in 8.10 and up it's been seriously noticed, at least by me.
<Psi-Jack> ps auxwww | grep pulse
<fjallagyldir> anyone else in here got problems with update to jaunty 9.04?
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh, so it's <enter>, then ~ to get into ssh's command-mode, similarish to telnet's old CTRL+]
<jessi> help! i have 9.04 64bit on an hp laptop, but i cant get the wireless to connect. :(
<noobias> I have figured it out
<noobias> it was a damn bios problem the whole time
<noobias> :D
<jessi> heres a paste of my iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/m498163ca
<nameiner> Psi-Jack: nameiner   7749  0.0  0.0   7524   892 pts/1    R+   20:45   0:00 grep pulse
<noobias> but definetly thanks daskreech for the help i really appreciate it
<nameiner> what does this tell us?
<jessi> my husband says i cant do this myself. can you help prove him wrong?
<Psi-Jack> nameiner: That Pulse isn't running, amazing.
<nameiner> OK
<nameiner> :|
<fjallagyldir> jessi, r u sure that there s no mac restriction in the AP?
<jessi> no. whats ap?
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend their favorite audio player/music organizer?
<fjallagyldir> accesspoint jessi
<jessi> fjallagyldir: how could i tell?
<rosco_y> I've been using Amarok, but after the 9.04 upgrade, it's not playing my mp3 files :(
<jessi> all other wireless laptops work
<rosco_y> Am I doing something wrong?
<jessi> rosco_y: audacious is good
<fjallagyldir> log in into the AP and proove if there is such a restriction (MAC filtering)
<rosco_y> jessi -- Thank you, I am going to try it out right now :)
<noobias> does ubuntu support multi-moniters?
<fjallagyldir> also check if there is an DHCP server running or if static ips r used
<fjallagyldir> noobias, yes X does
<jessi> fjallagyldir: should i turn on mac cloning?
<fjallagyldir> no
<kamlurker> fjallagyldir: /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<fjallagyldir> check if mac filtering is on, and if ips r delivered via dhcp
<jessi> all dhcp
<jessi> mac filter off
<ori> ubuntu rocks
<fjallagyldir> kamlurker, then u should be able to write to it ...
<fjallagyldir> is there a WEP or WPA key jessi_ ?
<dado_> i
<dado_> hi
<ori> ][#';/.,
<dado_> i need the help
<fjallagyldir> who not in here ... dado_
<ori> tell me dado
<jessi_> fjallagyldir: no keys
<dado_> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 on macbook pro everithing ok but no audio
<kamlurker> fjallagyldir: dolphin has the "Create new.." option grayed out as though I don't have permission to create a directory
<ori> you can't do nothing to solve it, sorry
<jessi_> fjallagyldir: ssid is ournet
<fjallagyldir> so maybe thats the reason kamlurker ? check permissions
<fjallagyldir> jessi_, u should set ssid and all the other stuff according to ur network
<jessi_> fjallagyldir: i have.
<fjallagyldir> kamlurker, what does 'touch /media/disk/testfile' say?
<fjallagyldir> jessi_, doesnt look like according to ur pastebin, there is nothing set
<jessi_> fjallagyldir: is there a place to set it other than "manage connections?"
<kamlurker> fjallagyldir: touch: cannot touch `/media/disk/testfile': Permission denied -- It seems that the reason is that the owner and group are "500"
<fjallagyldir> no i dont think so, u have hit the connect button, havent u?
<fjallagyldir> so do a chown  as root kamlurker
<jessi_> fjallagyldir: yes hehe. many times.
<jessi_> fjallagyldir: and reset the router, and restarted the computer.
<fjallagyldir> hmm restart is no solution on linux ...
<jessi_> fjallagyldir: i have an hp dv5, the wireless button is a little light on a panel. everything else on the panel works
<tomsdale_> I was just installing some packages to get better fonts for eclipse on kubuntu and next thing I remeber : Iḿ in a Gnome Session !!! What do I do??
<fjallagyldir> when u look at the panel on the button with the connections, and u rightclick that one - what do u see?
<ori> cm'on guy stop bullshitting
<ori> smoke weeds instead
<tomsdale_> why does kdm start a gnome session? I dont get it - how could this happen.
<jessi_> fjallagyldir: it says manage connections, network management settings, and panel options
<keyser_soze> tomsdale_: any *dm can start any window manager
<mefisto__> tomsdale_: there's a menu in kdm where you can choose which DE to use
<ori> hahaha stupid geeks
<Haza1_> Hmm, how can i kill off a process that dows not want to be killed? :)
<ubuntu> HELLLLP i cant get any sound form my new install on my laptop
<Haza1_> *does
<nameiner> ubuntu: I only have a stuttering sound on mine.
<Haza1_> ubuntu: Try googling the laptop model + ubuntu + sound
<tomsdale_> hm, only problem is I have to access it in Gnome - which it loads as default now
<fjallagyldir> does it show up ur network jessi_ ?
<jessi_> yeah i can see wireless interface, disconnected, and enable
<jessi_> if i unplug the network cable it won't connect to the wireless
<ubuntu> ok thank doing it now
<jessi_> im like 3 feet from the router
<nameiner> ubuntu: what kind of laptop do you have?
<Daskreech> noobias: What? What BIOS issue?
<fjallagyldir> jessi_, try unplug the LAN and click on the wlan in the context menu
<jessi_> tried that, but i'll try again
<fungos_> when I try to run a game in fullscreen it wont change the xorg resolution, but will put the game in a rectangle inside the black screen. like, my desktop is 1440x900 but the games that run 1024x768 run in a tiny quad in my 1440x900 res.. how to fix this? before 9.04 it worked.
<jessi> fjallagyldir: nothing happens when you click on the context menu
<tomsdale_> ok, Im clueless. how can I get kdm to start into my KDE session. Im currently in Gnome against my will !! What is the command for the System Settings Program in KDE?
<Daskreech> systemsettings
<joshjtl> need some help, I can record from mic in kwave but not in audacity
<tomsdale_> Daskreech: Thanks - I got it.
<jessi> fjallagyldir: thanks, i guess i'll see if the forum can help. not looking good. i
<jessi> i'll have to reinstall windows it seems.
<fjallagyldir> np
<tomsdale_> I still cant select whether it starts into Gnome or KDE - This is a nightmare.
<rmrfslash> kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> are you on?
<rmrfslash> ubottu?
<raylu> tomsdale_: kdm and gdm should both give you that option
<rmrfslash> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<rmrfslash> amazing
<raylu> yep :D
<ubuntu> Haza1_: thanks i found the reason, i had to disable the external amplifier
<tomsdale_> raylu - I deselected of automatic login, maybe that puts it into Gnome
<raylu> tomsdale_: i don't think so...
<tomsdale_> let me restart kdm and well know - brb
<tomsdale> raylu: it worked - I'm back in KDE. I think installing the sudo aptitude install gnome-control-center
<tomsdale> uups - sorry. Don't do that if your are on KDE.
<tomsdale> anyway - after installing the control center it overrides your preference and if you have automated logon enabled it sends you straight into a gnome session.
<raylu> then shouldn't turning off automated logon fix it?
<tomsdale> yep - that's what I did. Then it allows you to select your Session type.
<tomsdale> And what beauty !!! Eclipse fonts don't look like the writing on a Pizza Box anymore.
<raylu> but eclipse is not a beauty =\
<raylu> also, pizza is tasty
<tomsdale> Well, eclipse is a fatty - but now at least a fatty with nailpolish
<dust> hello, where do i extract KDE styles/themes
<jimmy51_home> dfdfdfd
<jimmy51_home> sorry
<dust> is there a gnome-art manager like in gnome ?
<jeye617> hp printer driver help anyone? (9.04)
<jimmy51_home> doh
<jimmy51_home> how do you restart X from the kybd in 9.04?
<jimmy51_home> it used to be CTRL ALT BKSP
<VisTasTiC> xorg disabled ctrl alt bksp. you have to edit /etc/xorg.conf to enable it
<VisTasTiC> google to find out what you have to type in
<jimmy51_home> VisTasTiC: is there a replacement combo?
<Pici> !dontzap | jimmy51_home
<ubottu> jimmy51_home: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<VisTasTiC> not that i know of
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<jimmy51_home> why did they get rid of that?  it was very useful
<raylu> that seems like an excessive way of re-enabling ctrl-alt-bksp
<raylu> it was useful but it was also a nice way to lose your work
<jimmy51_home> hmmm.....
<jimmy51_home> maybe a "are you sure you want to restart X" prompt would be due?
<jimmy51_home> i dunno
<jimmy51_home> thanks for the tip.... i'm going to try it in 3...2...1...
<raylu> that reminded me of gentoo emerge
<jimmy51_home> i heard a rumor that the functionality of compiz is available in kwin now.  is that true?
<jimmy51_home> i've got compiz tricked out pretty well right now
<dust> OMGhow do i install themes (styles/windows) ??!?!?
<raylu> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dust> shrug
<dust> i've been seeking this for hours with no result
<raylu> jimmy51_home: i'm not sure. there is a "desktop effects" setting which you can turn on. you can also use the ccsm or similar to fine-tune compiz.
<Dragnslcr> jimmy51_home- not all of the same effects are in kwin, but it does do compositing on its own
<jeiworth_> jimmy51_home: afaik kde 4 has its own implementation of desktop effects, i am not sure your existing compiz config will work
<Onyx> Does anyone know of a way to put amarok 1 back on instead of amarok 2?  I'm definitely not a fan
<raylu> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<raylu> o.0...
<raylu> heh
<Pici> hmm.. that could use some work
<robin0800> dust: Right click on desktop and choose appearence settings
<|dthacker|> Dapper. hehe
<agoole> dapper was awesome.
<agoole> it was almost easyer to live with non working hardware, than knowing it worked for others but yours were broken, haha
<sardano> Hi for all!
<sardano> Please someone Should say my how can I do to know if my downloaded iso DVD of Kubuntu is OK?
<agoole> sardano: when you run it, you can do a check, and verify the burn image
<matt_> reboot with it in cd-rom, choose check disk for errors
<sardano> Are there something like an pgp file our some king of checksum like sha1 or md5 that can I verify iso file?
<agoole> sardano: there is a md5,
<agoole> sardano: unless I'm mistaken
<sardano> I only found md5 for CDs not for DVD. Where I found DVD md5?
<mefisto__> md5 should be available
<matt_> not sure  failsafe  might take about 8-15 min but the reboot, check cd for errors works
<raylu> you can also check the jigdo files, i believe: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/9.04/
<raylu> but yeah, gpgs are on that page
<agoole> whats the name of the ubuntu off topic chanel again ?
<agoole> !off-topic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dust> robin0800: i ment styles and windows not themes
<robin0800> dust: Settings and appearence then
<dust> robin0800: yea but how do i add styles ?
<agoole> I thought there was compiz with jaunty, or was I mistaken ?
<mefisto__> agoole: there is desktop effects in kde4 which has compiz-like features
<hunter_> ...and now I'm bored
<agoole> mefisto__: hum...
<agoole> mefisto__: havn't seen them
<hunter_> Yeah. Real original
<agoole> hunter_: i'm bored too, lol
<hunter_> That's wonderful, but I don't care
<hunter_> damn it
<mefisto__> agoole: rightclick a window titlebar, configure window behaviour  to enable desktop effects
<Dragnslcr> sardano- took me a bit to find the DVD md5 sums. Let me find the link for you
<sardano> Dragnslcr: Thanks
<agoole> mefisto__: o0, works well :)
<dust> robin0800: do you know?
<Dragnslcr> sardano- http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/MD5SUMS
<mot> did they fix the network manager applet in 9.04 final?
<mot> it was absolute garbage in 9.04 beta ...
<mot> i don't know why every release of kubuntu they switch the network management applet
<dust> it cant be so hard to tell how to install new styles in kde4 ?!
<robin0800> dust: Its in advanced settings dektop themes
<dust> robin0800:
<dust> ?
<psyco> hey, why do my startup scripts try to run in wine?
<psyco> I have a compiz.sh script in /.kde/Autostart
<psyco> and its runs  "compiz --replace" but its runs it with wine
<robin0800> dust: What you want is system settings The advanced tab and then choose Desktop Theme Details
<psyco> nvm forgot to chmod it XD
<Bobgart> How many of you are actually alive?
<dust> robin0800: oh there.
<dust> robin0800: nope it doesnt change styles just themes
<robin0800> dust: Well there isn't one then
<Bobgart> So, is this channel for anything in particular or does anybody just hang there bots here?
<dust> robin0800: system settings -> appearance -> windows -> (styles)
<Bobgart> Linux sucks
<dust> robin0800: i want these added new styles
<Bobgart> good for you asshole
<brian_> Hello.
<Pici> Bobgart: This is a support channel, stop.
<Bobgart> zup
<dust> robin0800: plz help
<Bobgart> If this is support, then why does everybody stay in here and/or just have bots sitting here
<brian_> Good question.
<brian_> Speaking of questions, I just so happen to have one.
<dnl> would anyone have any idea why my box keeps pulling an IP via dhcp even though i have a static IP setup in /etc/network/interfaces.  it keeps going back to an IP that is not the one I assigned even without restarting the pc.
<robin0800> dust: more info needed please
<dust> robin0800:
<Bobgart> what's your question?
<dust> robin0800: Ozone, Oxygen styles i need more of those
<dust> robin0800: new ones
<brian_> I just had a whole host of troubles with grub. I'm back up and running except anything internet related shuts down instantly.
<brian_> Adept, Synaptic, Firefox, Konqur w/e its called.
<Bobgart> Did you change anything before that happened?
<brian_> Just updated to 9.04
<Dragnslcr> !language | Bobgart
<ubottu> Bobgart: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brian_> I went through adept last time to find updates.
<Bobgart> ah, I had similiar problems. I actually just reinstalled Kubuntu so that I could get around it
<dust> !styles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about styles
<Bobgart> The update killed Knetwork Manager
<dust> robin0800: yo man
<brian_> So I've noticed. I can use the sudo apt-get update command and it goes through a list of files but an error occurs. I think they might be related. Why? Don't know.
<mefisto__> dust: apt-cache search kwin-style
<dust> mefisto__: yea?? installed
<dust> need new ones sigh
<mefisto__> dust: also try apt-cache search kde-style
<sardano> Dragnslcr: Thanks you very much. Now Where I found gpg public key file for verify MD5SUM file of Kubuntu iso DVD?
<dust> mefisto__: yea all done.
<mefisto__> dust: installed what? all of them?
<dust> mefisto__: all so lame
<Bobgart> In Microsoft Windows updating to a new OS is a big no-no. I'm guessing it's the same for Linux
<dust> mefisto__: yea they where 4 or so
<Dragnslcr> sardano- very good question
<brian_> Yeah, soon as one was released, you wait a few weeks to see if its worth it. I ended up with XPsp2 till 6 months ago.
<Dragnslcr> sardano- http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<dust> mefisto__: is there really no way to add new styles in kde
<brian_> Then Vista for a few and now Kubuntu. So far I like Kubuntu.
<Dragnslcr> sardano- I would assume you want the .gpg file there
<Bobgart> I like Kubuntu too, but I'd rather go back to Windows
<sardano> Lol...
<brian_> I do miss some things about it.
<Bobgart> I'm running on my laptop and it gets stuck at Competing Installation everytime
<mefisto__> dust: is there a style you want that isn't installed? or just wishing there were more available?
<brian_> It fades quickly though.
<dust> mefisto__: the first choise
<brian_> I'm running this on my laptop too.
<robin0800> dust here you go  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140271
<mefisto__> dust: which one?
<Bobgart> And you know, it seems like the entire Ubuntu community is just questions about how to get different shit on here
<sardano> Dragnslcr: To verify a signed file I need public key of that which sign this file people or team.
<brian_> Bobgart: what do you mean you get stuck?
<Dragnslcr> !language | Bobgart
<ubottu> Bobgart: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bobgart> Stays at the screen for up to 3 hours, shuts down, then can't boot. Not even into safe mode
<brian_> So far I've found the *ubuntu community to be much more supportive then windows ever had.
<brian_> Can you boot from a live CD?
<Bobgart> You mean of Linux?
<Dragnslcr> sardano- I would assume it's MD5SUMS.gpg. I've never used it personally, so I can't really help you much more than that
<brian_> Wait, are you talking about Linux or Windows? I'm confused.
<Bobgart> lol, I'm using Kubuntu because I can't install Windows Vista back onto my laptop
<sardano> Dragnslcr: OK no problems. Thank very much for your help.
<Dragnslcr> sardano- you're welcome
<sardano> Anybody knows where I found kubuntu Public Key?
<brian_> Ahh right on. Gotcha.
<dust> robin0800: mefisto__ could you give url to a style
<mot> wtf
<robin0800> dust: http://www.kde-look.org/
<mot> did any of the latest 8.10 updates do weird things to anybody's system?
<mot> i'm no longer in sudoers and my root password no longer works. i didn't touch a damn thing.
<mefisto__> dust: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=9
<superwad> i've just upgraded to 9.04, and i'm not able to use my mouse.  the cursor is present and moves.  i can interact only with the items in the taskbar.  i can open the K Menu, but not click anything inside it.  I can click on program icons in the taskbar, but not click inside them
<superwad> i solved this problem by a restart last time it happened, but it's not helping now
<Bobgart> Seems everybody is having problems with the new update
<superwad> yea, more than just that
<mefisto__> superwad: try killing plasma and restarting it
<superwad> but i'm most concerned with that at the moment.  that really hinders my ability to use the computer
<dust> mefisto__: robin0800 : so i need to compile it? i get error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<robin0800> dust also read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140271
<superwad> mefisto__: no change
<Bobgart> Ok, everybody in here is a bot or a zombie.... so, see ya no where
<superwad> i also can't click open icons that are in the tray thing
<superwad> :(
<Dragnslcr> At least the troll left
<brian_> I'm not a zombie or a robot >.>
<brian_> At least I think I'm not. Could be...
<brian_> BWAHAHA!
<dust> robin0800: ok it's jams there in qt
<mefisto__> superwad: if you ctrl-alt-del do you get the logout window?
<superwad> yes
<mefisto__> superwad: logout, restart X, then login again. see if it's any better
<superwad> mefisto__: yea, i got it
<superwad> but then i couldn't close it to tell you all about it
<superwad> the keyboard shortcuts wouldn't even work
<superwad> so i restarted X, and now it's working again
<superwad> aww, but now some key bindings have died
<superwad> like my side click in firefox
<superwad> sigh, problems...
<dust> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<dust> what's this?
<denton_> anybody wanna be my linux tutor and let me pick your brain till my hearts content?
<brian_> I have a problem if anyone can help.
<brian_> :D
<denton_> looks like lots of people on here might lol
<brian_> lol'
<|dthacker|> brian_: ask your question
<brian_> Well, firefox, the default web browser, synaptic and adept all shut down soon as they are started.
<brian_> Well, synaptic give me an error
<brian_> Says E: Problem parsing dependency Replaces
<brian_> among other things.
<denton_> brian_:you tried rebuilding deps im assuming?
<Guest17450> hey, I plugged a firewire camera, how do I know its connect and works etc...I can't connect to it from kdenlive...
<brian_> I'd love to get back online so I can read up on how to get my sound working again. And no, haven't tried that. I'm not exactly sure how. :(
<|dthacker|> brb: dog wants in
<denton_> brian_ : try sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<brian_> Tried it. Nothing. It went back to brian@wucus:~$
<denton_> did you run fire fox again?
<robin0800> Dust read this you need extra packages http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140271
<brian_> Firefox started, then gone.
<mefisto__> Guest17450: run this: tail -f /var/log/messages   and then plug in the camera and watch the window for updates. if nothing happens, it's not connecting
<denton_> brian_: maybe get anotther version of it
<brian_> sudo apt-get install firefox?
<brian_> err
<|dthacker|> brian_: have your tried starting firefox from the command line to see if any errors are generated?
<dust> robin0800: yea i installed them already
<dust> robin0800: still getting that qt error
<denton_> no thats gonna most likely give you the current version
<brian_> Nope. How do I start an application from terminal?
<brian_> just type the name of the program?
<|dthacker|> denton_: are you saying that won't work?
<denton_> yeah
<mefisto__> brian_: that's usually all you need
<brian_> Segmentation fault
<denton_> |dthacker| not at all, but its probably not the best approach for a new user
<robin0800> Dust you may need development versions of Qt
<Guest17450> mefisto__: I  get this: http://pastebin.com/m3330f908
<dust> robin0800: what is that qt4-dev ?
<brian_> Wonder what a segmentation fault is...
<denton_> pretty broad spectrum crash lol
<denton_> a*
<brian_> oh yippy!
<robin0800> dust: Don't know you will have to do a search
<|dthacker|> brian_: at this point I'd reboot.   You may have something hogging memory and not releasing it.
<brian_> Just rebooted not too long ago. I did just get grub working again about 5 hours or so. That was fun.
<denton_> oh yeah..
<brian_> Would that be the same problem causing adept, synaptic to crash too?
<dust> robin0800: could you check fast?
<dust> robin0800: need lib and dev qt4
<denton_> brian_: I bet another version of FF should work , im new myself but thats what id try (easier)
<|dthacker|> brian_: imo, yes
<brian_> Hmm... well in snyaptic I also get this: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages
<denton_> i think i am going to configure gnome now..
<brian_> dunno if that helps identify what might be incorrect.
<dust> robin0800: still getting same error loaded lots of crap
<denton_> yay, its a 1.4 gb file :P
<denton_> virtual machine only has 8 gbs of memory.
<denton_> unpacked thats another 3 gbs, lol.
<robin0800> dust: you didn't think this would be easy?
<dust> robin0800: i got that qt error a ayear ago
<dust> robin0800: dont remember how i fixed that, i need it to compile new styles
<|dthacker|> briand_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332671
<robin0800> dust did you ever solve it?
<dust> robin0800: yep with some hearers and librarys
<dust> but can't find the right one yet
<dust> now
<|dthacker|> oops
<|dthacker|> brian_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332671
<dust> robin0800: could you check and help me some
<robin0800> dust: do a linex google search on the error
<robin0800> dust: do a linex google search on the error
<noobias> ok so I have got the install to run successfully
<noobias> but now i have no sound and i cant activate my second moniter
<dust> ok gotit
<dust> now it gives: hecking for KDE... configure: error:
<dust> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<dust> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<dust> robin0800:
<EtFb> I used Kubuntu 8.10 briefly but even with KDE 4.2 via an unofficial repository, I still found it flakey and broken.  Will I be similarly disappointed with 9.04, or have the KDE4 people finally got their ducks in a line?
<robin0800> EtFb: yes but some have drowned
<EtFb> robin0800: That would be the controversial decision to throw away the tested and functional ducks from KDE3 and make new ones out of polished concrete, right?
<mefisto__> EtFb: 9.04 has been the best kubuntu yet for me, but others have had problems. I was wary too, so I made a new partition for a new install, but ever since, I haven't looked back.
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> is anyone familiar with wine
<EtFb> mefisto__: How is it handling more recent hardware?  I have weird behaviour with my Toshiba A300's video drivers, suspend/hibernate, the assorted hotkeys, etc.  That's on 8.04.  What do you reckon: will I find 9.04 more frustrating, or less?
<EtFb> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mefisto__> EtFb: I really don't know. tried the livecd?
<EtFb> mefisto__: I suppose I should, but then the livecd for Hardy didn't handle 1280x800 at all.  I had to install and then fiddle with third-party drivers.  The vesa driver is teh suck, as the young people say.
<ubuntu> i d/led and install winehq and then d/led conqueronline but it wont open and install it , am i missing a step?
<herman> linux mint would not recognize my cd rom but 9.04 does, it still does not recognize my usb ports
<EtFb> herman: What hardware?
<robin0800> EtFb: graphic driver on the install is all auto now and xorg conf is blank
<mefisto__> EtFb: also, if you want kde3 with jaunty: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<vikram> Hi - I just upgraded to 9.04 on my laptop and can no longer connect to a wireless network. i know there is a bug - anyone here know a workaround ?
<EtFb> robin0800: Yeah - automatically broken.  Don't talk to me about Acer laptops, either - worst week of my life...
<EtFb> mefisto__: Cool.  Could be worth a try if/when I upgrade.  I'm pretty happy with Hardy though.  It really is -- hardy, I mean.  Very.
<robin0800> vikram: knetworkmanager
<EtFb> (I guess that means I'm letting Hardy rest on his Laurels...)
<herman> acer 5100-5022 laptop 64 bit
<vikram> hi Robin - knetworkmanager doesnt work either
<vikram> it used to though :(
<EtFb> vikram: wicd is better than networkmanager.  Quicker, more configurable, not stupid.
<mefisto__> EtFb: maybe make some room for a new partition and do a separate install like I did
<Daskreech> There should be more articls on 50 best kubuntu wallpapers :-(
<EtFb> herman: Oh gods, you're doomed.  Can you get a trade-in and buy a Thinkpad or a Toshiba?  (Think I'm joking?  Hoooo boy... you should see my rants on the topic of the Acer I had.)
<robin0800> wicd don't work on jaunty
<herman> it does see my sd card
<EtFb> robin0800: WTF?  Really?  That's it for me then.  Maybe I'll try Kosmic Koala or whatever it is.
<robin0800> EtFb: it does a good job of uninstalling the network manager
<EtFb> robin0800: Hell, yeah.  Best feature!  But it doesn't work apart from that?
<vikram> when i try wicd i get a message that encryption is required to be enabled
<vikram> do i need to install anything else for WPA support ?
<Cathal> hello?
<EtFb> vikram: Expand the section for that connection and type in the appropriate keys etc.  It's not very intuitive the first time, but you don't need to install anything else.
<Cathal> I have a question on formatting..
<robin0800> EtFb: it couldnt connect to my mobile dongle but nither can kde
<EtFb> robin0800: Interesting - I managed to make it connect happily to a USB wifi dongle.
<rafael_> hello i need help
<rafael_> i initialized ubuntu
<Cathal> I want to install Kubuntu onmy laptop, oerwriting my Vista install, without harming the backup, but I have no idea which format is best under the "use as menu"
<Froad_> either ext3 or ext4
<Froad_> but if you want stable probably ext3, unless I am misunderstanding you
<EtFb> Cathal: Which backup are you talking about?
<Xain> I prefer FAT8 myself. o.o
<Cathal> the D; partition, for the Vista restore, JIC I should need it.
<robin0800> EtFb: I think these broardband dongles are very different a modem port a storage port and a monitorig port and on windows a cd rom image
<mefisto__> Xain: was there ever a FAT8?
<Cathal> ok, so EXT3 should do the job then? thanks a lot..
<Xain> Haha, yeah.
<Xain> It was pointless though.
<Xain> It was teh format for the old big black floppy disks.
<Cathal> Mount to "/BOOT"?
<thismamacooks200> fresh jaunty upgrade, cheese doesn't find my webcam, camorama doesn't find /dev/video0 (I have no /dev/vid* anything). lsbusb reports a "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0545:800c Xirlink, Inc. Veo StingRay"
<Xain> Could anyone give me any tip's on how to go about increase system wide sound volume without having to install Pulse?
<Xain> Kinda like a pre gain for the sound.
<Cathal> heh, that's what im installiing, its been a while since I did Linux though.
<denton> my weather widget does not connect to my proxy
<denton> someone should tell me how to properly set one up
<denton> =) hint hint
<Cathal> sorry, just re-learning it myself.
<robin0800> denton: Thats a bug
<denton> not fixed yet?
<denton> :(
<denton> robin0800: many people have that problem then huh?
<mefisto__> denton: have you tried any other weather widgets?
<robin0800> denton: It came up yesterday search the log!
<vikram_> how to i get the plasma widget for network manager ?
<robin0800> vikram: add widgits
<vikram_> i dont see it in the list anymore. i got an error - something like object instantiation error
<Xain> I have a question guy's.
<Xain> This Konversation client run's off of a complete Freenode server correct?
<robin0800> vikram: Something you did uninstalled it you will have to reinstall it
<Xain> Does that mean every channel i run into will be a Linux based channel?
<mefisto__> vikram: make sure it's installed: plasma-widget-network-manager
<robin0800> Xain: irc.freenode.net is the server
<Xain> Ok, thank you.
<devilsadvocate> Xain: you can connect to other networks.
<vikram_> ok thanks .
<robin0800> devilsadvocate:  both ubuntu and kubuntu use freenode
<devilsadvocate> robin0800: yes... and?
<mefisto__> so does windows
<robin0800> devilsadvocate: Thats why I quoted that one
<robin0800> mefisto__: More important to me is~rockbox do too
<noobias> Can someone help me with a problem im having with running multiple moniters in ubuntu
<denton_> yo, how would i be able to use the old kde menu bar?
<noobias> Can someone help me with a problem im having with running multiple moniters in ubuntu
<denton_> or at least configure this one to use the same featurse?
<noobias> i can find the moniter
<denton_> such as highlight and resize selected programs with mouse hover
<mefisto__> denton: menu bar? you mean the menu? kmenu?
<noobias> but when i try to save the conf file it says it cannot delete the orig file
<digdeep> denton: select application launch menu(traditional menu) from widget system (right click on the top right of the screen)
<denton_> digdeep: thanks, ill try to take that all in
<mefisto__> denton: I think if you right-click the kickoff menu there is an option to use the traditional menu
<denton_> really? I'll check
<gizmobay> I just upgraded to 9.04 and in firefox there's shadows around search boxes and buttons. Is this the way it is?
<robin0800> denton: As long as lock isn't on
<noobiasrex> i have it allsetup to work and when i go to save the xorg.conf i get an error saying unable to remove old x config backup file
<Dragnslcr> gizmobay- I think it's because of gtk-qt-engine, which tries to make GTK programs look more like they fit in with KDE
<robin0800> noobiasrex: Are you root?
<denton_> 'panel settings' are kind of helpful
<gizmobay> Dragnslcr, can I upgrade a package to fix?
<noobiasrex> no im not root
<noobiasrex> robin0800 not sure how to login with root
<noobiasrex> does it have a password?
<noobiasrex> im very noob
<noobiasrex> with ubuntu that is
<denton_> panel options>panel settings>more options
<denton_> noobiasrex: dont log in with root :P
<noobiasrex> im not root
<noobiasrex> and it wont let me savet he file still
<denton_> noobiasrex: if you want to use higher privileges, 'sudo'
<mefisto__> noobiasrex: how are you editing it?
<noobiasrex> im changing a setting in my nvidia x server settings
<denton_> type sudo before the command
<noobiasrex> theres no command
<robin0800> noobiasrex: I use konquer super user thing That is available but not enabled by default
<denton_> oh...
<noobiasrex> im pushing saveto x configuration file
<noobiasrex> and its saying no
<noobiasrex> i cant turn on and visual effects either
<noobiasrex> i get some silly error.
<lekremyelsew> hey yall
<noobiasrex> also after updating to 9.04 my sound dosent work anymore
<noobiasrex> im stumped
<mefisto__> what's the command to start the nvidia config thingie? just put "kdesudo" before that
<lekremyelsew> does anyone know how to get the old amarok back in 9.04?
<noobiasrex> i have no idea what the command line is
<denton_> all hardware problems require specific values to be configured in a range of files... it takes time :(
<mefisto__> noobiasrex: it's in the menu?
<noobiasrex> im used to an os listenening to me when i tell it to save something
<robin0800> noobiasrex: Alt F2
<noobiasrex> i mean i clicked system_administration_nvidia x server settings
<noobiasrex> it finds my moniter
<noobiasrex> i clicked on seperate x screen
<noobiasrex> and it says i must save the file
<denton_> I wonder where the shared directory for VMware is , and how to open it in linux
<noobiasrex> when i try to save the fil
<noobiasrex> file it tells me it cant delete the old backup
<lekremyelsew> anyone?
<mefisto__> noobiasrex: you need root privileges to edit that file
<noobiasrex> and if i cant log in to root how do i do it?
<noobiasrex> i pressed alt f2
<robin0800> noobiasrex: You add sudo or kdesudo to the command
<noobiasrex> what command?
<noobiasrex> thers no command all im doing is clicking save file
<mefisto__> noobiasrex: open the menu editor (kmenuedit) and find it in there to find out what the command is
<denton_> noobiasrex: ill help you out
<denton_> noobiasrex: hmm.
<noobiasrex> i found the command
<denton_> noobiasrex: youll need to go to recovery and give your user root editing capablities
<robin0800> noobiasrex: You need to relaunch your program with root priviledges so it can save and dellete files
<denton_> yeah that
<mefisto__> noobiasrex: it's probably something like nvidia-config (I don't know because I've never used nvidia in linux)
<denton_> so let me get this straight
<Daskreech> Hi noobiasrex
<denton_> theres no way to drag a window into another desktop on 1 monitor..
<noobiasrex> hi daskreech
<Daskreech> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<robin0800> noobiasrex: Just put kdesudo in front of it
<Daskreech> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mefisto__> noobiasrex: so do this: kdesudo <whatever the nvidia command is>
<Daskreech> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<denton_> hmmm? was that twin view in response to my question
<denton_> Deskreech: thank you
<denton_> Ill be sure to get that
<denton_> and im going to make a text file for helpfull programs, and commands i hear on here
<xeff> hello all
<xeff> Wonder if anyone could help out...
<denton_> now i need to set up hotkeys to add text files and such
<denton_> :P
<denton_> xeff: ask and you never know
<denton_> :)
<noobiasrex> ok so from what ive gathered the command should look like this right
<robin0800> !ask > xeff
<ubottu> xeff, please see my private message
<noobiasrex> kdesudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<robin0800> noobiasrex: Yes
<noobiasrex> i cant thank you guys enough
<noobiasrex> i gotta restart x
<noobiasrex> brb
<noobiasrex> next issue is not having any sound
<xeff> I am on jaunty jackalope and the network manager widget doesnt seem to work properly
<robin0800> xeff: Correct#
<xeff> Any idea why?
<xeff> bugs?
<medjr> how can i set the windows key to show the start menu ?
<medjr> windows key also called super key
<medjr> :/
<robin0800> noobiasrex: Yes the one you set up during install
<Xain> Can someone tell me what is teh best distro i could ever use with a good compatibility with Intel chipset's?
<nsaw> hi
<noobias> ok well that worked
<medjr> any answers please ?
<noobias> is there a way to give my useraccount those controls without having to do all the cmdline stuff?
<nsaw> does anyone know if it is possible to install knoppix to a 8gb usb stick in kubuntu?
<robin0800> medjr: System seyttings Keyboard andmouse
<robin0800> noobias:  what controls?
<mefisto__> noobias: you could edit that item in the menu editor to run as a different user, and enter the user "root". that should pop up a window asking for your password whenever you run it. (that's what it normally should do anyway if it's changing system settings)
<medjr> robin0800 i went there but i could not find where to configure it
<denton_> so is there a way to get a bunch of virtual desktop like Mac Os? :O
<mefisto__> denton_: should already have them
<kris> Hi. Trying to get my sound cards to work following an upgrade to Jaunty. Here they are: Card 0 : HDA ATI SB at 0xd2500000 irq 16, and Card 1 : HDA ATI HDMI at 0xd2410000 irq 19.
<Daskreech> denton_: They took that from UNIX so hopefully yes :)
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kris> Daskreech: Thanks.
<kris> Didn't realize that 4.2 was still using ARTS ...
<Daskreech> It can
<girevikmoto> linux stopped recognizing my usb hard drive
<kris> Daskreech: Ok. The 4.2 interface is entirely different...
<kris> I think ubottu needs his brain updated ...
<kris> Daskreech: I thought that 4.2 used phonon ...
<kris> Also, searching packages.ubuntu.com for "arts" doesn't return any relevant hits ...
<denton_> so does i386 mean windows 32 bit
<kris> No. i386 is a processor.
<girevikmoto> i386 means means the processor architecture is a descendent of intel 386
<kris> It can run Windows 32 bit. Or any other 32 bit OS.
<girevikmoto> as opposed to PPC (power pc) and x86_64
<thismamacooks200> girevikmoto: don't forget m68k. Linux was made for m68k
<girevikmoto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Microprocessors <- there have been many processor architectures over the years
<eddyb> hi
<girevikmoto> so... i dont suppose anyone knows a fix to my usb harddrive problem?
<eddyb> is there any way(i mean some factory repos and stuff) to get you kde4 updated with the last svn version?
<girevikmoto> a few days ago my external harddrive stopped being detected
<girevikmoto> i plug it in, and it never shows up
<girevikmoto> lsusb shows its existence though
<girevikmoto> dmesg shows a bunch of i/o errors
<girevikmoto> but it works fine on a friends windows machine
<girevikmoto> any ideas?
<Daskreech> kris: Correct and Phonon can use whatever so it can use it if you like
<denton_> heres a question youve heard a thousand times
<denton_> by now someone should have this on speed dial :P
<denton_> how do get root privs on a standard account to install software
<Daskreech> *beeppebeepboopboop*
<denton_> :P
<Daskreech> put sudo before the command you are using to install
<denton_> okay i thought so
<denton_> so its just the command that doesnt get recognized
<denton_> weird.. i gotta get it working in VMware on windows to install shared directories
<kris> Daskreech: Ok. But how do I install arts?
<kris> !arts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts
<eddyb> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<eddyb> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<denton_> Daskreech: actually i need to do this install in X heh
<Daskreech> denton_: kdesudo
<denton_> hm .. thank you
<aaron> Hi, I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and my network manager is gone... I lost all of my wep keys and had to plug into a wall to get network
<aaron> It's not even there
<aaron> any suggestions on how to get wifi working again?  (that grey globe thing worked well in 8.10)
<denton_> Daskreech: can I add that kdesudo to a RPM file?
<Daskreech> denton_: WOah what?
<denton_> Daskreech: need to install rpm file (in root) i believe
<denton_> need to do it by double clicking preferably
<Daskreech> denton_: Which RPM ?
<denton_> actually its a tool set for VMware
<denton_> so this is where it gets confusing for me..
<aaron> denton_: did you want to install an rpm??? there are plenty of tools to convert rpm to deb
<Daskreech> Where did you grab it from?
<aaron> Plz help, my system is crypled...
<denton_> it came with VMware (windowsXP) they designed a toolset for linux
<denton_> its also in tar.gz form but does not recognize the command
<Daskreech> MrDarkUser: Crippled?
<Daskreech> denton_: Which command?
<MrDarkUser> Daskreech: yes, I figured that misspelling would catch somebodies attention.. also it appears that my new IRC client doesn't have spell checking to my dismay
<MrDarkUser> Daskreech: yes, the wifi is down
<MrDarkUser> Daskreech: it appears to just be the dissapearance of the network manager that was in 8.10.. that was ugly and missnamed but worked reliably.. and now there is nothing to replace it.
<Daskreech> MrDarkUser: Did you try the plasmoid?
<Idespnnr> MrDarkUser: what about Wicd as a network manager
<Idespnnr> worked better for me in 9.04 than the default
<Daskreech> If the plasmoid doesn't work try wicd
<MrDarkUser> I got my wep key so If I can figure out where to use the configuration file, I should be able to use it... but it's gone....
<MrDarkUser> Daskreech: that plasmoid just showed what was connected, nothing to change,  Trying Wicd
<Idespnnr> i could NOT hidden SSID with the built in wifi manager in kubuntu 9.04, I used wicd and never had much issue
<MrDarkUser> Note, there are a whole bunch of really really cool settings under the System Settings network section.. but nothing to actually connect to a network :)
<MrDarkUser> Idespnnr: well, wicd looks promissing, except it's redarded and telling me that encryption needs to be enabled... witch is a big DUH, just ask me for the key already
<MrDarkUser> and I crashed it just by clicking the button a few times
<Idespnnr> ouch... dunno what your alernatives are then
<Idespnnr> unless you like bash...
<cspack> you just have to expand the ssid name and click advanced settings before  you try and connect
<Idespnnr> ah yea... it would be a 1 time setup thing for the initial connect
<Idespnnr> then wicd should do the rest automaticaly from then on
<digdeep> hi, where can i find libgailutil.so.18
<Daskreech> !find libgailutil.so.18
<ubottu> File libgailutil.so.18 found in ia32-libs, libgail-dbg, libgail18
<Daskreech> There you go
<aaron> Idespnnr: thanks much,
<Idespnnr> aaron: you had trouble with the builtin plasmoid wifi manager i take it?
<denton_> Excellent.
<digdeep> Daskreech: great
<aaron> Idespnnr: There was none when the computer turned on
<denton_> awesome.. vmware tools installed successfully
<aaron> Idespnnr: there was last time I saw it in 8.10
<aaron> Idespnnr: and I had seen it in the search menu in 8.10, but it wasn't there in 9.04 right after the upgrade...
<aaron> Idespnnr: When I typed other stuff in, I got a program that showed what was connected, but no way to manage it, when I went to system settings, there were ways to define connections, and a hidden way to search for networks, and no way to say "connect"
<aaron> Idespnnr: (the plasmoid was the one that only said what was conencted)
<Idespnnr> were you really connected?
<aaron> Idespnnr: no, not with wifi
<aaron> Idespnnr: I had to find  a network jack to plug in .. I spent 1/2 hour poking about looking for anything
<denton_> there we go.. man that did something
<aaron> Idespnnr: Also under system settings, I was able to type in connections, but then it kept asking me for my kdewallet, which was needless, it wouldn't let me do anything without kdewallet, so I had to poke about with wallet manager, delete one, then go back, and it appears that the network manager program
<denton_> i was not able to add fade or slide windows effects until now :P
<denton_> the transparent k bar is nice too
<aaron> Idespnnr: anyway, I'm not trying to rant, I'll research more now that I'm online, it's just that anybody who depends on wifi can't jump from 8.10 to 9.04 at this time
<denton_> im goin to log out and make sure changes are saved
<denton_> this took me a few hours to achieve, lol
<Idespnnr> aaron: if you move to wicd you should be ok
<Idespnnr> remove and uninstall the plasmoid and replace with wicd via add/remove programs
<raylu> aaron: i did and wifi works fine
<aaron> raylu: I'm sure it works for most or it wouldn't have been released. could I get a screen shot of what the network manager looks like working ?  (There was just a funky M and it said my ethernet was connected)
<aaron> (JUST said the ethernet was connected)
<raylu> aaron: i'm actually not on wireless right now. want the screeny anyway?
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove kubuntu?
<raylu> http://foor.res.cmu.edu/f/snapshot5.png
<raylu> ubuntistas: are you dual-booting right now?
<johansja> i can easily install LAMP server on my Ubuntu using tasksel. But how do I prevent it from autostarting or shutting it down?
<raylu> johansja: you want to prevent the lamp stack from starting up when booting?
<johansja> raylu, ya, i don't need the localhost server to run all the time
<johansja> i am using this pc for development purpose only
<raylu> johansja: sudo update-rc.d -n apache2 remove
<aaron> raylu: yes please ;)
<raylu> johansja: will perform a dry-run of removing apache2 from the rc.d
<raylu> aaron: gave the link. http://foor.res.cmu.edu/f/snapshot5.png
<johansja> raylu, and how do i start it manually after that?
<raylu> johansja: switch -n with -f to actually remove all the symlinks
<raylu> johansja: and do the same for mysqld
<raylu> johansja: to start/stop it manually, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start/stop/status/restart
<Victorash> hello
<raylu> johansja: same for mysqld
<aaron> raylu: thx
<Victorash> hello i've a question. what do you use for burn images in ubuntu "?
<aaron> raylu: I did not have that big white thing with the check.
<johansja> raylu, thanks
<johansja> that's helpful
<raylu> aaron: yeah, that icon is kinda strange... but the popup dialog looks nice :D
<raylu> johansja: also to note: invoke-rc.d basically just runs thngs in /etc/init.d
<raylu> Victorash: k3b
<Victorash> Any ideas?
<Victorash> aa
<Victorash> i'm on gnome
<Victorash> it's ok ??
<Victorash> i'm new on ubuntu
<raylu> Victorash: oh. from the cli, try cdrecord, wodim, or dvdrecord
<cspack> gnome has brasero i think by default
<Victorash> cspack : U are right
<Victorash> it's brasero installed
<raylu> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<raylu> oh, you're already there. nevermind
<shahram> hello
<shahram> i have question
<shahram> who knows why nvidia Driver 180.44 don;t work peroperly on Kubuntu 9.04
<shahram> ?
<Victorash> guys from romania are sleping :))
<raylu> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<shahram> i have just installed kubuntu 9.04
<shahram> and install the Nvidia 180.44 driver
<bazhang> shahram, installed how
<cspack> shahram: did you install it via package manager or download from nvidia  website?
<shahram> downalod from Nvidia site
<cspack> probabaly need to recompile kernel module for the new kernel
<shahram> ok i think i have to install the newer vertion
<bazhang> shahram, always use the package manager first
<shahram> ok Thankyou
<cspack> i'm using 180.51, it works fine
<shahram> yaa i have to downalod it now
<Victorash> how can i see if my video drivers are updated?
<shahram> Thankyou all
<cspack> Victorash: if you use the package manager, it would show up in updates
<MrDarkUser> raylu: .. I reinstalled network-manager-kde, and tried running NetworkManager and well, it didn't do anything worthwhile
<MrDarkUser> nothing even close... what is the application name and package?
<raylu> MrDarkUser: er, sorry, i don't remember helping you
<raylu> i think you were talking to Daskreech
<Victorash> ah so it does it automatic
<bazhang> Victorash, yes, so always wise to use the package manager :)
<MrDarkUser> raylu: .. oh, Aaron
<Victorash> i don't understand, u said it updates automatic
<Victorash> or should i search the driver in package manager
<bazhang> Victorash, yes, if you choose to check for updates/upgrades; you can set it to notify you on a regular basis if you wish
<Victorash> it's my second day on ubuntu
<Victorash> so\
<bazhang> Victorash, or simply type into the konsole: sudo apt-get update   followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<Victorash> is quite hard
<Victorash> it seems that i don't need any updates
<Victorash> i need a small, easy to use music player.now i have songbird, but i need something just for play music
<MrDarkUser> raylu:  I'm the guy who is very surprised not to have his wifi work after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04.. but it works with wicd
<raylu> MrDarkUser: oh. can you get it working with iwconfig and dhclient?
<raylu> Victorash: you're on ubuntu, right? mplayer, moc, or exaile
<raylu> Victorash: or amarok if you feel like pulling in qt/kde stuff
<Victorash> amarok it's BIG
<AaNnAa> :@:@:@
<Victorash> a lot of stuff
<Victorash> radios and a lot of buttons
<Victorash> i need somethig wint playlist and play / pause button
<MrDarkUser> raylu: yes
<raylu> Victorash: mplayer -playlist file.m3u
<raylu> MrDarkUser: you haven't played with your /etc/network/interfaces, have you?
<Victorash> Mplayer isn't a movie player?
<MrDarkUser> raylu: it works with another network manager... It worked with 8.10.. auto lo
<MrDarkUser> iface lo inet loopback
<raylu> Victorash: it is
<raylu> Victorash: but obviously, movie players implement audio decoding too
<raylu> Victorash: and you wanted the bare minimum, so here it is.
<Victorash> but it's not what i need
<Victorash> really
<raylu> Victorash: yes it is. it has a playlist and a play/pause button
<Victorash> ?
<Victorash> ok
<Victorash> i thought it's more complex
<MrDarkUser> Victorash: mpc123
<MrDarkUser> or mpg123
<raylu> Victorash: well... yes. it has a lot of really complex features... it can play videos in your console :D
<Victorash> :))
<raylu> it's actually really cool looking
<Victorash> i'm installing it now
<Victorash> to see if you are right
<janvi> I have a problem with CPU usage in kubuntu jaunty 64bit, running the beta flash driver, what do I have to try next? My CPU is around 100% in youtube videos:(
<Victorash> and if you are not, i'll send MAGIC on you, evil magic :))
<Daskreech> raylu: It does?
<raylu> Daskreech: ?
<Daskreech> play movies in the console
<raylu> yep.
<Daskreech> how?
<Daskreech> without aalib ?
<raylu> Daskreech: -vo caca
<raylu> or, for no colors, -vo aa
<raylu> so i guess it's aalib... maybe...
<Victorash> it's quite nice mplayer
<Daskreech> yeah it is
<Daskreech> aalib needs an update
<raylu> lol... aalib isn't that seriously of a project, is it?
<Daskreech> Well it can be nicer
<Daskreech> the aa stuff in windows is better and I know they don't give a damn
<raylu> *serious;
<raylu> oh
<christina> how can i get adobe flash player? haved tried but it cant be install corret!!! please help....
<Victorash> how can i pass log in part ?
<Victorash> *get over login
<Victorash> i forgot tnx for help raylu
<Victorash> Brb
<Daskreech> raylu: and my computer is too slow to transcode to aa :)
<cspack> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Daskreech> played a music video and the music is done the video is about 1/3 way through
<raylu> Daskreech: you can use mencoder to encode it beforehand
<Daskreech> ah
<noobias> Would anyone know as to why when i try to turn the advanced visiual effects i get an error?
<noobias> it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<raylu> noobias: xdpyinfo
<raylu> xdpyinfo | grep -i composit
<noobias> that just confuses me
<victorash> what IM client do you use ?>
<cspack> desktop effects require the restricted graphics drivers for your card
<raylu> noobias: do you see composite for the second command?
<raylu> victorash: bitlbee
<raylu> cspack: sometimes, not always
<victorash> <raylu>: is support Yahoo protocols ?
<raylu> victorash: you'll probably want to use kopete instead. but yes, both bitlbee and kopete support yim
<cspack> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<victorash> i just saw a screenshot of bitlbee
<victorash> :))
<raylu> bitlbee is just an irc->im proxy
<raylu> i'm not sure how you could get a ss of that
<victorash> aaa
<victorash> package manager
<victorash> is an option
<victorash> see ss
<victorash> raylu : i installed bitlbee
<victorash> where i can find it ?
<mike-solidus> hey, i have a wierd issue with kde4 with compositing turned on and i wonder if its an issue in general with nvidia and qt4 and compositing or if theres a fix or if i have a special case. When i'm compositing through opengl with qt4 I get wierd rectangle glitch outline boxes where the windows dissapear and only the background is shown. Is this a known issue?
<raylu> victorash: like i said, it's an im-irc proxy
<raylu> victorash: so you need an irc client
<mike-solidus> I'm not sure what to even search for to find it, i keep getting black rectangle bugs when i use google which is not the but i'm getting
<raylu> victorash: which is why i also said you'd probably want kopete instead
<victorash> i'd use kopete
<victorash> i don't like it
<victorash> so it's not what i'm looking for
<raylu> what are you looking for, then?
<victorash> i need something like kopete, and pidgin
<victorash> kopete is ..i don't know. i don't like it , some other option ?
<mike-solidus> victorash: whats wrong with pidgin?
<raylu> mike-solidus: it crashes and is slow :P
<victorash> sometimes
<victorash> corect
<victorash> it crashes
<raylu> mike-solidus: it's also not as configurable.
<victorash> raylu always has the aswer
<victorash> :))
<mike-solidus> raylu: i got scared away from kopete because it deleted my buddy list last time i tried it
<raylu> mike-solidus: o.0
<raylu> mike-solidus: i have a 200+ contact list across 4 networks and kopete was the easiest to manage it with
<mike-solidus> i had a 140-ish contact list till i used kopete, now i have the 13 i remember
<victorash> other ideas ?
<victorash> raylu : Audacious it's a lovely music player:X
<victorash> this is what i was looking for
<sean1> hi
<victorash> hell o
<sean1> do you know how to get a list of channels?
<sean1> hallo besitzer
<victorash> don't know, search on google for what channler you need ?
<sean1> something where everyone isnt dead
<victorash> #ubuntu
<victorash> i can see that they have an hard disscution
<raylu> on freenode, you can /list but i highly recommend against it
<raylu> if you want a list of ubuntu-related channels, it's on the wiki somewhere
<sean1> ok
<sean1> thanks finally answer that works
<miles_> anyone have experience making multimedia keyboard keys work with Songbird?
<administrador> hi !!
<raylu> miles_: m... songbird has no support for that in its core
<raylu> look to addons
<miles_> yeah i got the addon raylu, but still no go
<raylu> you may need to close songbird and unmap them in kde/gnome
<miles_> they worked in gnome but seems a little more tricky in KDE
<miles_> i had a good fiddle in system settings -> keyboard and Mouse -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<miles_> and Imput Actions
<miles_> Imput Actions actually seemed promising but had no fine control ... so i could assign the play key to start Songbird
<miles_> and even after installing the command line addon in songbird it didnt work with "songbird -play"
<raylu> sorry, i haven't used songbird much since i couldn't get mocp working with it
<miles_> plus it was always telling me that my changes wouldnt be saved (permission issue?)
<noobias> i have a question concerning my videocard drivers
<raylu> miles_: perhaps. do you know where the configs are stored?
<raylu> miles_: wait, what is "it?"
<miles_> not specifically
 * miles_ is a child of the GUI
<raylu> miles_: what told you changes wouldn't be saved? kde or songbird?
<miles_> the Imput Actions window
<miles_> kde
<raylu> oh... that's strange
<noobias> i have my videocard installed, but i cant run 3d screensavers or any visiual effects. any one have any ideas?
<miles_> i kdesudo'd systemsetting and no change
<Tm_T> noobias: what card, what drivers you have enabled and how
<noobias> nvidia 9800gt
<noobias> and hold 1 sec
<noobias> driver version 180.44
<noobias> and i installed it threw terminal
<noobias> and restarted
<raylu> miles_: find -uid 0
<Tm_T> noobias: can you be more precise?
<miles_> i would if i knew what that was
<noobias> what else do you need to know?
<noobias> im running 64-bit ubuntu ultimate edition 2.1
<Tm_T> noobias: hmmmm, then use "ultimate edition" support, as I cannot know what those fellows have done
<noobias> hmm
<noobias> ok
<raylu> miles_: er, there's a command "find"
<raylu> miles_: in the terminal, run "find -uid 0"
<miles_> oh you mean type find -uid 0
<Tm_T> noobias: problem with those unofficial "hacks" is that we cannot support them as they can contain anything
<miles_> it waited a bit and then returned a new miles@milo:~$
<dreimark> hi
<dreimark> I see 100% CPU usage of clipper
<dreimark> how can I manage it to get less power
<dreimark> sorry i meant klipper
<raylu> dreimark: that sounds like a bug
<raylu> as a workaround, you can renice it
<raylu> miles_: ok, that means that nothing in your directory is owned by root
<miles_> ah i see
<dreimark> raylu: do I have to file a bug report or is it enough to mention it here
<raylu> dreimark: none of us here (i believe) are developers. it'd be nice if you had a bug report
<sponzor> hi
<sponzor> how to change ip in wirelles configuration?
<sponzor> from dhcp to manual?
<raylu> sponzor: right-click on network manager > manage connections
<sponzor> when i add ip gateway etc.. do i nead to reconnect?
<raylu> sponzor: of course
<sponzor> :P tnx
<miles_> now my cursor looks like a comb/ladder missing a side
<dreimark> does this channel have a bot for telling common answers?
<miles_> and changing the mouse cursor theme does nothing
<dreimark> e.g. give me a link for reporting a bug
<miles_> actually looks like the cursor has been cloned 10-15 times really close together
<miles_> looks like reboot time
<miles_> ctrl alt backspace doesnt work
<miles_> cool
<raylu> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<raylu> dreimark: ^
<miles_> hooray normal cursors
<raylu> miles_: ctrl+alt+backspace has been taken out but can be re-enabled
<miles_> ah
<raylu> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<raylu> i'm sure there has to be an easier way, though
<miles_> ok here's an easy one to make up for the unsolvables: how do yuo globally turn off grouping of windows in the taskbar
<sponzor> ok i changed wifi. from dhcp to manual and insert ip gateway etc.. but now it wont connect to that wirelles? whats wrong?
<linux-hdtv> did you have a connection earlier ?
<dreimark> raylu: thx
<sponzor> yes
<linux-hdtv> why did you change then ?
<sponzor> becose dhcp is when you want to go to the internet... with manual i nead to access server that is on other ip and it is not on the internet.. wifi and server are connected to the same switch..
<linux-hdtv> ah. i thought you had run into kubuntu wireless problems. i never understood networking
<sponzor> i think it is a problam of kubuntu wirelles program becose when i change ip in windows it works i can connect normal, here i cant. i think i m doing someting wrong but i really dont know what :P
<linux-hdtv> we all like the beauty of plasma too much ...
<floown> hello
<floown> how to desactivate the [Alt] + click on windows in Kubuntu ?
<linux-hdtv> floown, it makes windows transparent ?
<floown> linux-hdtv: no it's for move it with the mouse
<linux-hdtv> ah, great
<darksmoke> why is there no skype in kubuntu?
<darksmoke> i cant find it in the package manageer :/
<Tm_T> !skype | darksmoke
<ubottu> darksmoke: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<domker> Hi
 * Tm_T hides
<domker> How to mount automaticaly NTFS partition? In this release of Kubuntu (9.04) i can't mount my partiton uses for exemple:  /dev/sda5  /media/DANE ntfs user,auto 0 0
<domker> (in fstab file)
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | domker
<ubottu> domker: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LutiusVeratiusIX> !leadtek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leadtek
<ikonia> domker: what happens when you try to mount
<LutiusVeratiusIX> !tvcard
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<domker> ikonia: no premission to mount partition
<ikonia> domker: so you put it in /etc/fstab and do what ?
<domker> yes
<ikonia> domker: and you do what after that
<LutiusVeratiusIX> Does anyone has Leadtek TV card here? I want to know how to install drivers for it....
<LutiusVeratiusIX> and start it
<domker> ikonia: perhaps PolicyKit tool block premission to mount :P
<ikonia> domker: what do you do after you've put your entries in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> LutiusVeratiusIX: its the chip on the card thats important, lscpi and lsusb will identify it for you
<LutiusVeratiusIX> ActionParsnip : It's Conexant chip on it...where can I see installed hardware?
<domker> ikonia: nothing, i just put this entires to fstab
<ikonia> domker: then reboot ?
<domker> ikonia: yes, reboot
<ActionParsnip> LutiusVeratiusIX: like i said.... lspci and lsusb will identify it
<LutiusVeratiusIX> ActionParsnip : And what program for TV are you suugesting?
<ActionParsnip> LutiusVeratiusIX: there are many
<ActionParsnip> LutiusVeratiusIX: tvtime, mythtv
<ActionParsnip> !find tv
<ubottu> Found: gappletviewer-4.3, linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic, linux-image-2.6.28-11-server, linux-image-2.6.28-6-386, aatv (and 102 others)
<ikonia> domker: wo where does it say "no permssions" ?
<ActionParsnip> domker: did you create the mount point?
<domker> ActionParsinp: opssss :D
<hieha> hello
<domker> ActionPersnip: It is my fault :D
<ActionParsnip> oh god no
<ActionParsnip> is the mountpoint (or lack of the issue)
<alarm> ActionParsnip, goodmorning
<domker> Why my DSL connection doesn't start with system startUP ? // i uses pppoeconf tool to configure my internet connection
<alarm> fixed it, dont ask me how
<alarm> i downloaded the latest driver, installed also linux-source and worked like a charm
<ActionParsnip> alarm: how?  ;)
<ActionParsnip> alarm: did you use repo or nvidia.com?
<alarm> nvidia.com
<alarm> i dont think it was a problem on the nvidia drivers, but on missing linux-source
<ActionParsnip> alarm: makes sense
<alarm> now i am facing another problem :P
<ActionParsnip> alarm: glad its all good
<alarm> after upgrade knetworkmanager doesnt start automaticaly and have to start it always from console
<kayess> Getting all sorts of weird font corruption on occasion with kubuntu/jaunty -- nvidia drivers
<kayess> Are there any known issues? I saw there was meant to be some corrections for font corruption in the new drivers
<alarm> i didnt face such an issue at all
<ActionParsnip> alarm: i'd reinstall it, or create a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<kayess> I was having the screen corruption problems with GTK apps before I upgraded -- that's gone now though
<alarm> ok, i'll do so
<ActionParsnip> alarm: I dont use network manager. Icant do anything with it at all.
<alarm> thats how i connect on my wifi , how else ?
<ActionParsnip> alarm: i use /etc/network/interfaces file
<alarm> :)
<alarm> i am not that 'advanced' user :)
<ActionParsnip> alarm: lets me uninstall all the dumb tools ubuntu comes with by default
<alarm> huh ? knetworkmanager is not installed
<alarm> than how did i start the application ? :P
<ActionParsnip> alarm: you mave find its kdenetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> alarm: try tab completing in konsole
<alarm> nah , i just did run it, knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> ok
<alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ knetworkmanager , kbuildsycoca running...
<alarm> anyway i installed it
<linux-hdtv> Good morning ActionParsnip :-) Was there ever a Kubuntu developer here ?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: there may be. i'm not sure
<linux-hdtv> Is Canonical now paying for Kubuntu developers too ?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: its offtopic here
<edud> hi folks, i was trying kubuntu 9.04 live
<edud> but can't use internet 'cause network manager don't wark with static ip
<edud> and also configuring manually interfaces file
<edud> seems that dns won't work
<edud> i can ping router, but can't ping out of lan
<edud> I've also create the resolv.conf file
<edud> but nothing happens
<fjallagyldir_> hej there
<fjallagyldir_> got troubles since i dist-upgraded
<fjallagyldir_> no more videoplayback is possible
<fjallagyldir_> can anyone help me?
<SandGorgon> fjallagyldir_: try installing vlc
<fjallagyldir_> no matter which player - it crashes
<fjallagyldir_> also vlc
<edud> no one can help me?
<ActionParsnip> !codecvs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecvs
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> edud: i can give you some public dns ips if you wish?
<edud> the dns I use is working
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> edud: if you cn ping router thats good
<edud> seems that kubuntu don't use the dns inserted in resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> edud: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<sheytan> First time here, so hi all :D
<ActionParsnip> !hi | sheytan
<ubottu> sheytan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sheytan> want to say, that the new kubuntu rocks!
<edud> ActionParsnip: don't know
<sheytan> installed it today first time :D
<ActionParsnip> edud: try
<sheytan> everything's perfect :D
<edud> I've to reboot to try
<ActionParsnip> edud: and then ping www.bmezine.com
<ActionParsnip> edud: if the IP pings but the name doesn't then your DNS sucks
<ActionParsnip> edud: then try ping your dns
<fjallagyldir_> ActionParsnip, its defenitly not an codec issue
<edud> now i'm using that dns
<edud> from debian
<edud> and it works great
<ActionParsnip> fjallagyldir_: run a player from konsole, when it crashes you will get ome output, pastebin the output
<edud> it's not a dns trouble
<edud> it is kubuntu that don't recognize it
<ActionParsnip> edud: well try those tets, see what you get
<edud> tell me just one thing
<fjallagyldir> ActionParsnip, BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<edud> network config, and dns config works like debian right?
<edud> in interfaces i set ip... etc
<edud> in resolv.conf i set dns
<edud> or not?
<ActionParsnip> edud: in /etc/network/interfaces  yes
<ActionParsnip> edud: dns is setup in /etc/resolv.conf
<smeg0l> Hi
<fjallagyldir> ActionParsnip, and Xorg.log: (EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer
<ActionParsnip> fjallagyldir: have a look at what that means
<fjallagyldir> ActionParsnip, that means, afaik that the new intel driver has a problem
<Marquis-Vincent> #ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> fjallagyldir: have yuo tried renaming the config files in .kde for the player to see if that helpls
<edud> ok, it's like debian, but when I restart /etc/init.d/networking kubuntu don't use information in resolv.conf, also after I created it and inserted dns
<fjallagyldir> ActionParsnip, its no matter of the player its with every player
<valentina> ciao
<ActionParsnip> fjallagyldir: then the common thing between is X and codecs
<edud> ciao valentina
<fjallagyldir> is also no codec issu caus yesterday it worked before the update ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> fjallagyldir: ok what upgraded today?
<fjallagyldir> from 8.10 to 9.04 dist-upgrade as suggested from update-deamon
<ActionParsnip> fjallagyldir: thats a massive step
<ActionParsnip> fjallagyldir: i'd reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras  just to cover that ase
<ActionParsnip> as well as the medibuntu codecs
<fjallagyldir> i can try
<ActionParsnip> fjallagyldir: its free to try
<fjallagyldir> on the run ..
<fjallagyldir> but i dont think so cause every player itself crushes sometimes even at startup of the player
<fjallagyldir> with similar error
<domker> Why my DSL connection doesnt start automaticaly with system startup ? // i configured it uses pppoeconf
<domker> any tips?
<fjallagyldir> domker, have look at the runlevels
<domker> fjallagyldir: where ?
<fjallagyldir> the runlevel which u start up to
<fjallagyldir> have a look at man update-rc.d
<domker> fjallagyldir: I don't know how... // if i manuly start networking: /etc/init.d/networking start - internet works but if system bootup connection is down
<digdeep> Is it possible to put /etc/init.d/networking start in .bashrc
<tsimpson> digdeep: it's possible, but it would fail and be unnecessary
<tsimpson> it's started at boot and needs to be run as root
<domker> I tried to do symlinks and does not work.
<domker> in kubuntu 8.10 works fine
<tsimpson> symlinks to where?
<domker> to .kde/Autostart
<tsimpson> why?
<tsimpson> to start what app?
<domker> no, to start internet connection on startup
<tsimpson> that won't work, things in .kde/Autostart run at login, no boot
<tsimpson> if you want commands to be run at boot, you need to put them in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<fjallagyldir> domker, which runlevel r u running at?
<domker> fjallagyldir: i dont know how to check this
<nanoligh1> hello
<nanoligh1> I've got a problem with knetworkmanager on jaunty
<nanoligh1> It doesn't want to connect and say eth0:disconnected
<nanoligh1> eth0: disconnected
<nanoligh1> I reached to connect with ifconfig but I think that when i'll reboot, the configuration will be lost
<nanoligh1> does anybody got problem with knetworkmanager on KDE4.2?
<fabian_> hi everyone - I can't change my icontheme since i updated to kde4, dolphin shows folders always as oxygen and other icons are shown totally wrong (go-back as kde-logo)... what's the matter ?
<fjallagyldir> domker, open up a terminal and run 'runlevel'
<nanoligh1> anybody knows about knetworkmanager problems with wired connections?
<fjallagyldir> hmm never heard about nanoligh1
<domker> fjallagyldir: result:  N 2
<fjallagyldir> so u r in runlevel 2
<fabian_> nanoligh1: is there "no carrier" shown, when you plug it in ?
<hwolff> hello, can someone tell me why I get no sound except for skype with works just as it should?
<fjallagyldir> domker, login as root
<nanoligh1> fabian_: hum it's in french but when I'm on the icon it says eth0: not connected
<fjallagyldir> what was your networkscript called?
<fjallagyldir> domker,
<domker> fjallagyldir: networking
<mmo|> Anyone know how to get 5.1 sound in kubuntu 9.04?
<fjallagyldir> then do as root 'update-rc.de networking defaults' domker
<fabian_> nanoligh1: i experienced that problem.. it seems there are too different packages, which both refer to the command knetworkmanager... is there a "new connection"-button in the menu ?
<fjallagyldir> mine is working with spdif-pass thru mmo|
<mmo|> fjallagyldir: how do I set that up?
<fjallagyldir> does ur soundcard have spdif and is connected ur stereo at that plug? mmo|
<mmo|> fjallagyldir: my speakers are connected to the digital out on the sound card...
<domker> fjallagyldir : this command result: 'System startup links for /etc/init.d/networking already exist.'
<nanoligh1> fabian_: yes there is, I entered the parameters of my connection but it always says not connected
<fjallagyldir> hmm then it should start it domker, any syslog entries about that?
<fjallagyldir> i assume domker it runs over eth0
<fjallagyldir> which soundcard mmo|
<mmo|> fjallagyldir: sb audigy 2
<fabian_> nanoligh1: try to ignore the "manuel ip config"
<fjallagyldir> does any sound gets out? mmo|
<domker> fjallagyldir: yes it runs over eth0 with pppoe auth (pass & username)
<nanoligh1> I put DHCP? even if I got a router?
<fjallagyldir> what does 'ls -lah /etc/init.d/networking' say?
<mmo|> fjallagyldir: yes. There is sound. I actually have some success using an .asoundrc file I have that has worked in the past. It makes VLC play in 5.1. Amarok and dragon plays in stereo (and VERY low volume) though...
<fabian_> nanoligh1: as far as i know the rooter will give you an internal ip
<domker> fjallagydir: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2,4K 2009-03-05 16:02 /etc/init.d/networking
<fjallagyldir> so i would have a look at the sound-prefs at kmixer mmo|
<fjallagyldir> mine has an output 'IEC 958 Output' switch which is for the digi out - look for smth similar mmo|
<fjallagyldir> you have to activate that output and deactivate the according loop - at least at my sndcrd its like that mmo|
<mmo|> fjallagyldir: ok, thanks. I will have a look
<nanoligh1> fabian_: it doesn't work with DHCP... would it be better with wicd?
<domker> fjallagyldir: i reboot my computer. I'll be back soon
<uguard> could you help me plz?I m trying to install the 3D model of earth widget and a message says that OpenGL shaders are not supported.
<fabian_> nanoligh1: wicd ?
<fjallagyldir> have also issus with grafik since dist-upgrade *grrr*
<fabian_> nanligh1: wait... didn't you say "wired connection" ? oO
<fjallagyldir> no videoplayback anymore
<nanoligh1> fabian_: yes wicd can replace networkmanager but I don't know if it works on KDE
<fabian_> nanoligh1: hm, i never experienced problems with dhcp and router.. can your paste your network-config-file ?
<nanoligh1> yes, where can I find it?
<fabian_> nanoligh1: btw: make sure, that the old connection with manual-ip-config isn't in the connection list anymore
<mmo|> fjallagyldir: thanks. I think I got it working now. :-)
<fjallagyldir> nanoligh1, already tried cmd-line?
<fjallagyldir> np mmo|
<uguard> could you help me plz?I m trying to install the 3D model of earth widget and a message says that OpenGL shaders are not supported.
<nanoligh1> yes no problem with command line if I know what file to read/write
<fabian_> nanoligh1: file is /etc/network/interfaces
<fjallagyldir> try dhcpclient eth0 eg nanoligh1
<fjallagyldir> sry dhclient eth0 nanoligh1
<atila> Hi. Good morning, guys.
<nanoligh1> fabian_: paste.ubuntu.com:80/159960
<mmo|> fjallagyldir: by the way. Do you know how to get keyboard shortcuts working in kubuntu 9.04, or know why mine dont work? :-) I have tried setting them in khotkeys in the settings but nothing happens when I press the shortcut
<nanoligh1> http://﻿paste.ubuntu.com:80/159960
<fjallagyldir> hm mmo| no sry no idea, stuck in troubles myself with 9.04 i dont have any video playback *grr*
<fjallagyldir> re domker
<mmo|> fjallagyldir: hm ok. annoying...
<domker> fjallagyldir: now all workd find :D
<domker> *fine
<fjallagyldir> so it looks like u r done :-)
<atila> The software update on notification area no longer exists; I probably did something wrong. Can anybody tell me what program should I re-install?
<domker> i move networking from /etc/rd.0  to /etc/rd.2/
<fabian_> nanoligh1: damn, knetworkmanager doesnt seem to save in this file anymore oO... same text at my file
<uguard> could you help me plz?I m trying to install the 3D model of earth widget and a message says that OpenGL shaders are not supported.
<fabian_> nanoligh1: take a look at "edit connections" - how many wired-connections are shown ?
<bo0ts__> Hi there. Are there any convenient ways to get the old network manager back?
<nanoligh1> fabian_: I succeeded to have internet by typing "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.52 && sudo route add default netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 10.0.0.138
<nanoligh1> but in knetworkmanager it says disconnected
<triune> nice new gui
<triune> for updates :)
<johansja_> the kpackagekit doesn't seem to be a good package manager
<nanoligh1> fabian_: there is only one, that one that I entered parameters
<JuJuBee> What is going on with dolphin all of a sudden it is using 90+ % CPU
<johansja_> i wished to install phpmyadmin, and libgd2-noxpm has to be removed, but then i have to do it separately
<johansja_> the apt-get can even do a better job
<fabian_> nanoligh1: hm, your interface-file changed, didn't it ?
<nanoligh1> fabian_: No I don't think
<fabian_> nanoligh1: strange..
<fabian_> nanoligh1: but it works ?
<nanoligh1> it works with command line but I think that when I'll reboot, it won't work
<nanoligh1> well, I've tried and I had to write again the command line
<atila> Hey, guys! The software update on notification area no longer exists; I probably did something wrong. Can anybody tell me what program should I re-install? Thanks in advance.
<fabian_> nanoligh1: as i said: try to kick the one with parameters from the list and make a wired-connection with dhcp
<nanoligh1> I tried it
<Kransac> Hi everybody
<JuJuBee> Anybody? Dolphin using 90+% CPU for about 10 minutes, then seems to settle down.
<nanoligh1> fabian_: "the connection to the interface eth0 failed"
<Kransac> Is there a way to enable 3D effects under Kubuntu 9.04 with a dual-screen? I have the nvidia driver for my 8600GM
<fabian_> nanoligh1: ok.. use the terminal.. i really don't know, what the reason could be else :(
<nanoligh1> ok thanks for your help, I'll post a thread on the forums
<nanoligh1> I'm a little lost in KDE so... :P
<nanoligh1> thanks, bye!
<fabian_> anyone experienced problems with changing the icontheme ?
<fabian_> when i change to crystal my go-back-icon changes to the kdemenu-icon... the folders dont change at all
<triune> nice!
<triune> KVM enabled by default
<triune> so VMware wont install :(
<fjallagyldir> not here fabian_ but i cant play videos anymore since distupgrade
<triune> go jaunty
<triune> anyone know what the opposite of modprobe is
<triune> to unload a kernel module?
<fabian_> fyallagyldir: yep - vlc is freakin out since dist-upgr
<fjallagyldir> triune, rmmod
<fjallagyldir> not only vlc - every player *grrr* fabian_
<triune> # rmmod kvm
<triune> ERROR: Module kvm is in use by kvm_amd
<triune> how do i get around that one?
<adeus> rmmod kvm kvm_amd
<fjallagyldir> triune, Manpages are your friends
<fjallagyldir> see man modprobe
<triune> # rmmod kvm kvm_amd
<triune> ERROR: Module kvm is in use by kvm_amd
<triune> # rmmod kvm_amd kvm
<triune> ERROR: Module kvm_amd does not exist in /proc/modules
<fabian_> so oxygen has a weird path for icons... folders are not saved in filesystem but in locations :(
<fjallagyldir> lsmod |grep kvm
<triune> returns nothing fjallagyldir
<fjallagyldir> so there is no module loaded called kvm
<triune> when i install VMware is finds it and wont install
<triune> error msg from install: You cannot install on a system with KVM enabled.
<fjallagyldir> as root: updatedb && locate kvm
<fjallagyldir> apt-cache search kvm
<triune> sweet
<triune> apt-get remove --purge kvm
<triune> fixed it
<triune> guess jaunty wants to install kvm package by default now ;)
<triune> thanks for the help fjallagyldir
<fjallagyldir> triune, np :-)
<JAMES> hello
<rmrfslash> Working fglrx for kubuntu 9.04 yet?
<LinuxApe> Since my jaunty upgrade, printing no longer works.  Constantly get "printer not connected" errors.  Anyone had similar experience?
<ziroday> Hi, how do I get my gtk apps to use oxygen?
<rmrfslash> LinuxApe: well... there was a slew of cups "upgrades" today
<ziroday> is it something to do with qtcurve? How do I use it?
<rmrfslash> zieroday: in 9.04?
<LinuxApe> rmrfslash:  haven't seen them yet.  I'll check it out.
<ziroday> rmrfslash: 8.04, is it any different?
<LinuxApe> rmrfslash:  getting cups updates.   There are a slew of them!
<rmrfslash> ziroday: yes.. big diff. In fact, in 9.04 there's no way to change gtk styles, it's hard coded.
<rmrfslash> ziroday: I found that qtcurve gave the best overall look and feel to gtk apps. Anything else did funky stuff w/ scroll bars and checkboxes (spec. in firefox)
<rmrfslash> ziroday: that's even with that scroll bar fix button in 8.04->8.10
<ziroday> rmrfslash: okay thanks!
<rmrfslash> ziroday: in 9.04 the gtk looks very good. very well integrated. I haven't seen any bugs really.
<rmrfslash> ziroday: I'm for once wholly impressed w/ the transparency they've achieved between Qt and GTK in 9.04
<desafinado> hello folks, i use Firestarter for my security, and now it's detecting hit, does it safe? and if it doesn't maybe folks here can write what should i do to secure my ubuntu machine.
<LinuxApe> Upgraded CUPS today, and still can't print in Jaunty.
<rmrfslash> desafinado: Firestarter is a great "start". I think you would be doing yourself a big favor by becoming more familiar with iptables (firestarter being a frontend to iptables). A *GREAT* place to start is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<rmrfslash> desafinado: I'm sure that's not what you wanted to hear, but you will thank me later.
<snikker> how can i execute a script at logout with kde4?
<rmrfslash> So does anyone here know if fglrx is working w/ kubuntu 9.04 or what?
<rmrfslash> Is everyone still in bed?
<rmrfslash> it's 9AM EST for cryin' out loud.
<estantes> mmm... testing on 904
<estantes> no commend at the moment..
<domker> rmrfslash fglrx work for me
<estantes> after i install the kubuntu component. it change to kubuntu logon after the reboot
<LinuxApe> Also - amarok no longer produces any sound.  Other sound apps work, but nothing from amarok
<rmrfslash> well... i just installed fglrx... I'm going to give this thing a try
<rahim123> hi there, my bash autocompletion of "apt-get install" packages is broken since i installed jaunty, any ideas?
<snikker> no one?
<Idhan> I have configurate all the packages I need on one of my computer, is there any way to automatically install the same packages in the other computer based on the first one?
<nameiner> I would be interested in that solution too
<victorash> a good WYSIWYG editor for ubuntu
<victorash> ?
<Dragnslcr> Idhan- there is, now let's see if I can remember how
<fritzIsOnline> hi all, even i searched for the soultion on forums couldn' face any... why do i get "access denied" message when insterted a cd?
<fritzIsOnline> i can use k3b to burn on it but it's not able to see the content, what should i check?
<Dragnslcr> !cloning | Idhan
<ubottu> Idhan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dragnslcr> There we go
<nameiner> ubotto: Thanks. I appreciate it.
<rmrfslash> Wow... fglrx couldn't be more of a train wreck.
<rmrfslash> It not only left me with a brick (until I uninstalled it) but it conflicts w/ radeon and radeonhd (until you uninstall it)
<rmrfslash> Amazing.
<rmrfslash> Unless I misconfigured my xorg.conf
<rmrfslash> but I just put Driver "fglrx"
<rmrfslash> Anyone else here using fglrx, can you paste ur xorg.conf 4 me
<wirechief> rmrfslash: what graphics card do you have ?
<rmrfslash> Mobility RadHD 3670
<rmrfslash> fglrx worked in 8.10
<wirechief> x1300 here
<rmrfslash> mines a r6xx
<rmrfslash> apparently
<wirechief> fglrx is a pita now
<wirechief> i have been using a fglrx fix but not sure it works for every card
<rmrfslash> wirechief: can you paste me ur xorg.conf
<rmrfslash> I wanna see what options I might be missing
<rmrfslash> xorg.conf is another train wreck
<wirechief> rmrfslash:  at the moment im on my intel machine ;)
<rmrfslash> oh
<wirechief> i can go to the desktop though it has the x1300 brb
<rmrfslash> seriously tho... what is with the restricted drivers tool saying "can't install new driver xorg.conf is invalid"
<rmrfslash> I mean, how can it be invalid if it's working? Can't it just backup my file and make a new one or say "dud,e, you're on your own, you need to put this in your xorg.conf ______"
<rmrfslash> I've even deleted my xorg.conf file and it still says it's invalid
<rmrfslash> I've restored the generic failsafe xorg.conf file and it says it's invalid
<rmrfslash> nothing makes me more frustrated than this.
<wirechief_> http://pastebin.com/f7569b995 rmrfslash
<mprice> I found this maybe it will help, rmfslash: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-October/162229.html
<reese> how do I add users to 9.04? i can't find users and groups in system settings
<Unksi> reese: use kuser
<domker> I have problem with Canon PIMA MP170 printer. Kubuntu 9.04 show me notyfication: 'Configuring a new printer' and nothing adds
<domker> (in kubuntu 8.10 this printer works fine)
<wirechief> domker did you use localhost:631 to setup new printer ?
<domker> wirechief: no - i try
<wirechief> domker also sometimes good to know exactly where your .ppd file is, i use locate to find it
<domker> wirechief: printer work fine, thx
<JohanSJA> i am trying to follow this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500208 but i can't run udevinfo
<JohanSJA> any idea on how to solve this?
<JohanSJA> or perhaps that only works in ubuntu
<canen> does anyone have a definitive guide on getting good looking fonts on linux? I had autohinting off but decided to turn it on and now it's just a bag of idontknowwhat
<canen> all the fonts seem to bleed and gtk apps are the worst culprits
<canen> i am using the liberation fonts in firefox
<wirechief> domker great
<Daviddaw> hello
<Daviddaw> Anybody know about fixing sound problems with a Toshiba Tecra M3 notebook ?
<Daviddaw> I can't seem to get any sound
<linux-hdtv> here, a firefox mailto link gives me a choice to open in yahoo or gmail only ...
<ngong> installed 9.04, network manager in systray is missing, what can I do in order to get a network connection?
<ngong> eth0 connects automatically, however, I'd like to use wlan0 as before, but how to enable?
<poison_> im having resolution issues with my ati 3870
<behnam> Hello
<behnam> I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 and when I click on "Shutdown" It stops after "Unmounting file systems " and then nothing happens
<behnam> What can I do ? please, thanks :)
<genii> behnam: Please use the pastebin website to show us the result of:   dmesg
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<behnam> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160039/
<genii> behnam: Reading
<codebaz> how to convert .rmvb on linux too avi or mpeg ?
<trappist> codebaz: try mencoder
<genii> behnam: At first I suspected your bios needed acpi to be forced. But it looks like a different issue.
<behnam> What could it be ?
<behnam> I know that my acpi-support and acpid are disabled, but it worked before
<codebaz> trappist: please help
<codebaz> can you type command for that ?
<trappist> codebaz: man mencoder
<trappist> maybe try mencoder foo.rmvb -o foo.avi... you'll get an error, but the error will give you guidance
<genii> behnam: You may need model-specific acpi module, like toshiba_acpi or thinkpad_acpi    or so on
<behnam> I'm not using a laptop
<behnam> Do you think I should try to enable those services and restart ?
<genii> behnam: Did you disable previously in the bios of your computer the acpi ?
<behnam> I don't think so
<behnam> I should check I'm going to do that and then see what happens
<BooVeMan_work1> hi folks - some googling didn't through up a solution - how can I fix the update notification icon so it runs the update process (klcking it) with elevated privileges?
<genii> behnam: OK, it would be good to look there first. The dmesg has mixed messages about it
<behnam> Thank you ! :à
<behnam> :)
<turker_> swap to ntfs ?
<wirechief> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<dj_jean_jean> bonjour
<dj_jean_jean> je suis sous Kubuntu 9.04 et je n'arrive pas à installer flash player
<BluesKaj> hey genii , thx :)
<BluesKaj> !fr | dj_jean_jean
<ubottu> dj_jean_jean: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dj_jean_jean> ok ++
<BluesKaj> lots of flashplayer probs with jaunty/FF
<LinuxApe> Anyone having problems printing to a usb printer after jaunty upgrade?
<cthompson_> I am getting a problem after performing upgrade: the error is "config/dbus" couldn't take over org.x.config:?
<anbesaw> anyone know about ChilliSpot?
<ranieri> signori vi lasci a dopo
<endy_> hi everybody....??
<BooVeMan_work1> hi folks - some googling didn't through up a solution - how can I fix the update notification icon so it runs the update process (klcking it) with elevated privileges?
<nameiner> BooVeMan_work: Mine does ask me when I start actually updating. Does yours not ask at all?
<behnam> genii: I found what it was
<behnam> the "halt" service was disabled ...
<behnam> however, I still have a little problem
<BooVeMan_work1> nameiner: nope - not at all
<behnam> When I click on shutdown, everything is killed except aMsn ... I'm looking for a way to "killall wish" at shutdown
<nameiner> BooVeMan_work: there was an update for that yesterday, so maybe if you update on a konsole once it works again. Do you know how to do that?
<BooVeMan_work1> nameiner: after 10 year of linux - guess so
<nameiner> BooVeMan_work: no offense, you never know who asks a question here ;)
<BooVeMan_work1> nameiner: but there are only cups updates...- may this be from proposed?
<cthompson_> fixed.... sudo dpkg --configure -a
<marco_PT> Hi. How do I install flash and java for konqueror browser?
<Guest79572> hey how do I share a folder on the network?
<BooVeMan_work1> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Guest79572> I rightclick on the folder -> properties ->share -> configure file sharing,  -->> but nothing happends
<Guest79572> BooVeMan_work1: thats a lot of stuff I need to configure...isn't filesharing builtin by default?
<Zoohouse> Quick question. If I had Kubuntu 9.04 beta and I applied all of the updates, that means I have the release vertion of Kubuntu 9.04 right?
<pavan_> How do I type accentuated characters in Kubuntu?
<faileas> Zoohouse: yes
 * faileas just noticed the modifications that they did to screen
<Zoohouse> faileas: thanks
<corpo> Buenas...
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, noobie question: Is it possible to configure xorg.conf with multiple cards/drivers so I don't have to edit the file everytime I connect my portable kubuntu to other machines?
<corpo> familia kubuntu..soy relativamwnte nuevo con kubuntu
<corpo> ayer mientras intentaba instalar kubuntu en una usb..(aun me falla)..dañe el sistema de mi apto
<corpo> eso fue cuando intente boot por la usb
<corpo> y resulta que se me daño el grub
<faileas> er
<gundam_rx78nt1> example: my regular available pc has an Nvidia card while my pc at the University has an intel card on it.
<faileas> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<corpo> me dice que no bootea
<corpo> error 17
<gundam_rx78nt1> corpo, favor de utilizar los canales de espanol.
<faileas> i assume thats spanish >_>
<faileas> gundam_rx78nt1: I know you can set more than one screen or adaptor. i don't know how they select which one to use tho
<gundam_rx78nt1> faileas, you are correct.
<gundam_rx78nt1> that is what I would like to find out.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have a script that will rename my xorg.conf_intel and xorg.conf_nvidia around to make it the default.  But I think there should be an easier way.
<Guest8841> hi
<Guest8841> how to get drivers of ati x1600 for kubuntu 9.04
<gundam_rx78nt1> Guest8841, have you tried the ATI website?
<faileas> erf
<faileas> shipit is down
 * faileas wanted to check if his disk order was mailed
<BooVeMan_work1> gundam_rx78nt1: I doubt if there is an easier way to do it asits no common issue to regulary switch graphic cards - i recckon you have a mobile disk from witch you boot on different machines?
<marco_PT> i installed kubuntu extras but i still dont have flash on konqueror. what's the solution?
<BooVeMan_work1> !flash | marco_PT
<ubottu> marco_PT: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MikHel> Hello!
<marco_PT> something is wrong. I already installed flash but konqueror still has no flash. why?
<kenan> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keymone> hi, why does apt-build ignores Olevel option from apt-build.conf?
<biesdorf> wow what a bunch of users!!
 * MikHel is having major problems with his WiFi under 9.04. Anybody using a Macbook Pro?
<marco_PT> anyone using konqueror?
<fdpcpn> any idea why Kate won't remember which plugins i selected to enable? have to reenable them every time.
<ralmar> Hey guys, is it normal for me to see a process called watchdog/0 and watchdog/1 in the system monitor? Thanks
<MikHel> ralmar: I have them on my system as well.
<claudio_> hi,i have ubuntu 8.04 and my sound system doesn't work
<claudio_> how can i do?
<claudio_> please?
<BooVeMan_work> !arts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts
<BooVeMan_work> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BooVeMan_work> claudio_: tyr this first
<claudio_> yes,thank you.my sound is working but i have 5 cases and the bassbooster. now are working just 2 of them.how can i do to make them all work
<claudio_> ?
<BooVeMan_work> in Kmixer change from 2-ch to 6-ch
<antoranz> hi, guys!
<antoranz> what things were inproved in the update to the network widget today?
<antoranz> were bugs fixed?
<Guest80235> !office
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office
<Guest80235> !open office
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open office
<marco_PT> i'm so sad. I cant enable flash on konqueror. I guess I'll have to go back to Vista
<antoranz> marco_PT
<rufong> !ayatana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ayatana
<antoranz> I mean: marco_PT: what are you using to see flash? the mozilla plugin no free?
<antoranz> (going back to vista for flash.... oh, buy! :-))
<marco_PT> antoranz, i installed kubuntu_restricted_extras but i still dont have flash in konqueror
<antoranz> mmmmmm............ does that include the plugin? let me see
<BooVeMan_work> marco_PT: I know its a workround - but why not use firefox?
<BooVeMan_work> marco_PT: have tried update-alternatives?
<antoranz> marco_PT: that's a good advice for sure!
<marco_PT> because caracters from konqueror are much more better then caracters displayed by firefox
<claudio_> does anyone knows an application for a sound system
<claudio_> i have a 5.1 sound system
<marco_PT> update-alternatives?
<claudio_> 5 casses and the bassbooster
<antoranz> check if you have this package installed: flashplugin-nonfree
<claudio_> is that for me
<marco_PT> antoranz , yes, without flash kubuntu is useless for me. I'm an internet user. I like to 100% web experience. If I was just a programmer or network administrator maybe I wouldnt mind not having flash
<antoranz> nope... marco_PT
<antoranz> marco_PT: It's not about experience, man.. it's about freedom! (just kidding :-))
<marco_PT> antoranz, yes, flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<antoranz> ok
<BooVeMan_work> marco_PT: if you are an internet user - less I understand why prefer konquereror over firefox
<marco_PT> yes, but it will be a limited freedom :)
<antoranz> if you go to the preferences of konqueror, in the plugins section, did you ask it to update?
<marco_PT> antoranz, yes
<antoranz> ok, hold on... I'm going there
<marco_PT> BooVeMan_work, why firefox if there is konqueror?
<BooVeMan_work> marco_PT: for konqueror was and always will be a file browser - but thats me
<marco_PT> characters displayed by konqueror are 1000 times better then those from firefox. by caracters I mean fonts
<BooVeMan_work> marco_PT: firefox allows extensions - never noticed any difference in that
<marco_PT> if it is mainly a file browser why there is no firfox by default on kubuntu?
<antoranz> marco_PT: Well.... let's just say that firefox is "better" (don't intend to start a war here, so take it easy)
<antoranz> well... marco_PT: the plugin does show up in my list of plugins
<marco_PT> antoranz, i know it's better but i really like konqueror
<antoranz> is there a so that's related to flash in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/?
<jp_> slt
<amgarching> if I switch IPs on interfaces eth0 and eth1 will the rules of the ufw-firewall still apply correctly when I "ufw enable" it?
<marco_PT> antoranz, yes, it shows up. but there is no flash at all. I try for example youtube and I cant see any flash content
<antoranz> ok... in the list of directories in konqueror's plugins page, is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin/ in there?
<commander_> does compiz fusion work with this?
<commander_> and kopete doesn't show the pics of people who's online
<antoranz> I'm checking and I can see youtube videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ68hjB-RBo
<antoranz> commander_: I think you can enable compiz... but kde4 has it's own 3d stuff built in
<commander_> yeah i know but it don't have the domino,fire,or skewer animation i had on ubuntu
<claudio_> does anyone how can i enter the ubuntu romania chat?
<genii> claudio_:  /join #ubuntu-ro
<Pici> claudio_: /join #ubuntu-roo
<claudio_> thx
<Pici> er, you get the idea
 * genii hands Pici a coffee
<BooVeMan_work> !ro | claudio_
<ubottu> claudio_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<marco_PT> finally I have flash :)
<BooVeMan_work> marco_PT: what was it?
<p-f> What's a good msn client for linux? I tried pidgin, but file transfers are slow and I keep getting switchboard errors. I also tried kopete, which is clunky. Is there anything else?
<BooVeMan_work> p-f: amsn
<p-f> BooVeMan_work: is that the one whose interface is all in tk?
<BooVeMan_work> p-f: no idea - happy with pidgin
<p-f> BooVeMan_work: ah yup, it's the tk one
<amgarching> can anybody please "ping 129.187.157.200" and tell me if it works?
<Pici> amgarching: works for me
<p-f> anything else?
<BooVeMan_work> p-f have you tried pidgin with msn-pecan?
<MikHel> What is Jockey??
<p-f> BooVeMan_work: ah I didn't know about msn-pecan - I'll have a look at it, thanks
<antoranz> marco_PT: glad you don't have to go back to vista
<antoranz> what was the problem?
<BooVeMan_work> MikHel: manages closed source hardware drivers
<BooVeMan_work> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<Pici> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 120 kB
<MikHel> Where do I find it in the menus?
<amgarching> Pici: thanks, can you try it one more time?
<BooVeMan_work> MikHel: system -> hardware drivers
<Pici> amgarching: works again
<pepperjack> amgarching: lemme reboot it for you
<amgarching> Pithanks
<pepperjack> one sec
<MikHel> BooVeMan_work: OK I found it and it tells me madwifi is not active. ath5k does not work for me so I want to go back to madwifi, but I cannot activate it. If I press "activate" it grays out, but the madwifi is also grayed out still. What gives?
<lupine_85> p-f, I use bitlbee + irssi + irssiproxy + xchat
<p-f> BooVeMan_work: neat, it actually works
<lupine_85> like http://lupine.me.uk/blog/?p=8
<BooVeMan_work> p-f: welcome
<amgarching> Pici: thanks again.
<p-f> lupine_85: I'll also have a look, thanks
<lupine_85> awesome if you happen to have a remote server sat around
<BooVeMan_work> MikHel: in konsole kdesu jockey-kde ?
<amgarching> pepperjack: are you serious? Tell me if you anything I should know.
<MikHel> BooVeMan_work: I will try that. Right now I am rebooting
<BooVeMan_work> MikHel: kdesudo
<gundam_rx78nt1> where can I get a lower kernel version ie: 2.6.27-xx-generic to install on my jaunty install?
<BooVeMan_work> no kdesu
<BooVeMan_work> gundam_rx78nt1: why would you do that?
<lupine_85> gundam_rx78nt1, in the intrepid/hardy repos
<gundam_rx78nt1> the current kernel will not permit me to connect to wpa-enterprise encrypted networks.
<gundam_rx78nt1> the older kernel on 8.10 works fine.
<lupine_85> but you might want to try a .29 instead
<gundam_rx78nt1> .29 still doesn't work.
<lupine_85> fair enough
<gundam_rx78nt1> I even tried 30rc and it fails to connect to wpa-eap networks.
<gundam_rx78nt1> so I believe the "downgrade" will work.
<pepperjack> amgarching: sorry i was joking. not really apropriate for this channel :)  seems that something is bound to port 22 on your server but the problem is you cant connect is that right?  im not sure what the problem would be.  if is a remote server you might have someone bounce it for you
<pepperjack> amgarching: i am for instance unable to even telnet to port 22 on that ip
<lupine_85> pepperjack, firewall in the way?
<lupine_85> (what is the IP?)
<pepperjack> lupine_85: amgarching's ip is 129.187.157.200
<pepperjack> or the server in question is that ip
<p-f> any ideas why my soundcard likes to die after coming back from suspend-to-ram?
<p-f> the device is still there, there just isn't any sound (usually the device just goes away until I reboot though...)
 * lupine_85 reckons there's a -j DROP somewhere between him and there. that, or the daemon is broken
<amgarching> pepperjack: good to know, I am kind of not allowed to "ssh" from anywhere. Was testing if firewall is any good.
<lupine_85> kill it, start a netcat server, see if you get anything through?
<pepperjack> amgarching: ah
<Mazugrazus> guys how to create user using command useradd ? i wanna create user with name , psw and add him to group
<Mazugrazus> can someone write me an example
<Mazugrazus> how to do it?
<subcool__> hey- my audio has a annoying echo. I dont get it.. - if i play music.. it stutters like crazy. meanwhile if i goto the system settings- and play a test file from the multimedia area.. it sounds fine.
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: "man useradd" or rather "man adduser"
<peters_> What IRC client is easy to do split window so I can watch both ubuntuclassroom and ubuntu-classroon-chat at the same time?
<lupine_85> Mazugrazus, use adduser instead
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: i am read man useradd 20 times... and i cant create.
<lupine_85> adduser is much easier: adduser foo
<Pici> Mazugrazus: don't use useradd, use adduser instead.
<Mazugrazus> lupine_85: i am writing bash script so i need to use user add becouse if i use adduser i cant write like this adduser user_name user_psw
<Mazugrazus> if i use useradd i create user but cant log in with him
<lupine_85> does your useradd user have a shell?
<Mazugrazus> yes
<amgarching> exactly, this what the first line of "man useradd" is suggesting
<Mazugrazus> create new user or update existing
<lupine_85> Mazugrazus, paste the /etc/passwd line?
<Mazugrazus> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<amgarching> Mazugrazus:  useradd -d /dev/null -c "Exim Daemon" -g exim -s /bin/false -u 31 exim, Bad example I know
<lupine_85> why are you creating a root: user?
<Mazugrazus> i am creating bash script
<Mazugrazus> witch must creat users
<lupine_85> m
<MikHel> BooVeMan_work: Thanks. It solved my problem. Though I had to reboot twice. I guess more reboots will tell me if there is a randomness to the success :)
<Mazugrazus> here is my code: http://www.paste.lt/paste/5b598593a18062a75ecf56899e20109e
<Mazugrazus> and the line i need to fix is 8
<Mazugrazus> if i could set pasword using adduser i would but i dont know any options witch could help me
<Mazugrazus> to do like this: adduser <option> user user_psw
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: just on style: make slash explicit: $HOME_BASE/$user, dont use $USER, this is pre-set
<lupine_85> amgarching, HOME_BASE="/home/"
<Mazugrazus> i wanna write it :)
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: "chown" assumes your are in /home, but you are not doing "cd"
<amgarching> lupine_85: seen that, still one shouldnt do that
<Mazugrazus> everything i am doing in home
<lupine_85> eh, mayhaps
<Mazugrazus> so whats frong with my 8 line? can anyone fix it?
<Mazugrazus> :(
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: prepend every line in do .. done with "echo", see how it works in dry runs
<Mazugrazus> i done
<Mazugrazus> and it reads file vart.txt and do everything good
<Mazugrazus> user is created but i cant log in :?
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: error message says?
<Mazugrazus> no errors
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: how do you tell that you cannot login then?
<seanw__> Does anyone know of a button you can hold down when you click so that a link will automatically open in a new tab; instaed of having to right click "open in new tab" ( firefox )
<subcool__> isnt it like shift or something?
<subcool__> alt click?
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: i log out and try to log in with them. and then i get login failed
<seanw__> shift opened it in a new browser :P
<subcool__> seanw__: ctrl
<subcool__> ctrl + click
<subcool__> i just tested it
<seanw__> subcool__: ah tyvm
<subcool__> np
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: -p: The encrypted password, as returned by crypt(3). The default is to disable the account.
<seanw__> i knew there had to be a way :P
<subcool__> ya- im mouse lazy
<gmiernicki> anyone noticed certain areas of the screen are drawn black since upgrading to jaunty?
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: fu**..you are right.
<subcool> ugh
<gmiernicki> im using the open source nvidia drivers
<Mazugrazus> amgarching:  could you sugest something else to use?
<rosco_y> What is the easiest way to auto-mount a drive?
<Mazugrazus> mount -o remount ?
<rosco_y> Mazugrazus: and remounts whenever I reboot/startup my computer?
<afeijo> my machine dont play dvd disks :( :(
<rosco_y> or do I have to open up ftab or something of that nature? (newbie alert)
<rosco_y> No, I have a hard drive that I share with a Windows drive, and I want use it when I boot linux, without having to "mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/ntfs"
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: never done that, see if you can feed passwd to "passwd $user" maybe?
<Mazugrazus> amgarching:  one more time explain in diferent words :)
<rosco_y> am I getting the feeling that I'm talking to myself: hmmm, let me see....Yep, I am getting that feeling :)
<Dragnslcr> rosco_y- in theory, the disk should be automatically detected
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: echo "abc123\nabc123" | passwd -q username
<Dragnslcr> rosco_y- you can take a look at /etc/fstab to see if it's listed there
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: rather: echo -e "abc123\nabc123"
<Mazugrazus> abc123
<Mazugrazus> abc123
<Mazugrazus> i get
<Mazugrazus> and what it gives to me?
<Mazugrazus> :?
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: password abc123 as if typed two times by a human in response to "passwd"?
<Mazugrazus> sorry i cant get the mind what you wanna to tell me
<Mazugrazus> if i user adduser username
<Mazugrazus> and then echo
<Mazugrazus> so i wont get anything..
<Mazugrazus> or i am wrong?
<afeijo> how hard will it be to me replace my root hd?
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: execute echo -e "$PASSWORD\n$PASSWORD" | passwd -q username, and see if it worked. After you did "useradd"
<p_quarles> afeijo: it can be complicated, mainly because of the bootloader
<afeijo> argh
<p_quarles> but "hard" is relative to your comfort level
<afeijo> p_quarles: there is no simple copy then
<afeijo> p_quarles: I'm not a low newbie :)
<p_quarles> afeijo: you could, but then you would need to install GRUB on the new disk
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: i get  a line type new password, retaip new pasword........
<afeijo> I tweaked GRUB couple month ago, I will search about installing it
<p_quarles> afeijo: the other important thing is to ensure that you preserve the / filesystem's permissions and links
<p_quarles> afeijo: cp -a is your friend in this case
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: and I get this: Enter new UNIX password: Retype new UNIX password: passwd: password updated successfully
<SandGorgon> wow.. anybody check out the "screen" that comes with 9.04 ? very cool
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: *successfully*
<Mazugrazus> so it means?
<afeijo> p_quarles: noted!
<afeijo> p_quarles: what about if I do a fresh install of kubuntu 8, and after that I cp -a the old disk over the new one?
<p_quarles> SandGorgon: you mean the screen-profiles business? I disabled it because it interferes with htop :)
<p_quarles> afeijo: I wouldn't recommend that; if you're just trying to reinstall the same packages, there are easier ways
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: it means that user dont have pasword know?
<afeijo> p_quarles: I did thought about restart, with the last kubuntu 8.10 and maybe kde4
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- I'm a bit late here, but what exactly are you trying to do?
<afeijo> p_quarles: I also need windows xp to run my daughter games lol
<snikker> hi, how can i run a script at logoff? i'm under jaunty
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: man, you *are* already using STDIN redirection here http://www.paste.lt/paste/5b598593a18062a75ecf56899e20109e, why not using it again for "passwd"? Type "passwd username" into cmdline and see how it works.
<p_quarles> afeijo: not sure what you mean; "reinstall" means wiping the / partition; nothing to do with XP or any other OSes you might have on there
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr: i am creating a bash script to creat user. i am reading a file vart.txt and creating users but i cant create them correctly.
<afeijo> p_quarles: sorry, I was just chating. Forget for now about XP, it does not exist on my machine :) Reinstall my linux, I keep only my files, and install all app that I use again
<sponzor> ok is there any howto change ip in wlan and eth0? becose i yust cant get it working :/
<afeijo> p_quarles: can I export a list of my app to reinstall with apt-get in one line?
<p_quarles> afeijo: ah, ok; and fyi, you can fairly easily generate a list of the apps you have installed
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- and how are you doing it that it isn't working? And what exactly isn't working?
<p_quarles> afeijo: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_list
<Mazugrazus> dri create a user but cant log in with him
<afeijo> fabulous!
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr i create a user but cant log in with him
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- how are you creating the user?
<amgarching> Dragnslcr:  useradd seems to accept only enrcypted passwords, so Mazugrazus may want to set it with "passwd" directly
<p_quarles> afeijo: then you can use that list to install the same packages with: cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install -y
<Logi> for some reason, despite my configuration, when I close the lid on the laptop it logs me out of my X/KDE session rather than suspending to ram. But selecting "Sleep" from the Power Management thingy works.
<p_quarles> afeijo: be forewarned that if you're changing between K/Ubuntu versions, package names change, and this will require manual pruning of that list
<Mazugrazus> amgarching:  could you write how must look that line exectly?
<Logi> I even logged out, deleted ~/.kde/share/config/powerdevil and logged in again to make sure I didn't accidentally leave some misconfiguration in there
<Dragnslcr> amgarching- seems like generating the password with crypt and then sticking the encrypted string into the command would be easier
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: echo -e "$PASSWORD\n$PASSWORD" | passwd -q username
<afeijo> p_quarles: ok, in that case it will show up on the cmd line right?
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: so just add this line and thats all?
<Mazugrazus> to bash script?
<amgarching> Dragnslcr:  he is new, he needs the simple the better
<Logi> any idea why the machine would be doing that?
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: try it interactively for *some* username first
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: yes you are right i am newb
<Mazugrazus> using ubuntu for univercity only
<Mazugrazus> sory KubuntuŪ
<p_quarles> afeijo: yes, missing packages will cause the second command to fail, and it will give you the name of the package that doesn't exist
<afeijo> p_quarles: my current HD have 200gb, I will remove it and use another one of 500 gb.  I will install WinXP, than Kubuntu right? I will need Lilo ?
<Dragnslcr> amgarching- just assigning the encrypted password to a variable would be easier than trying to mess around with the interactivity of passwd
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: that is fine, but I need to go. Dragnslcr: not to me to Mazugrazus
<anbesaw> Any idea how I can implement a captive portal  with http redirect?
<Mazugrazus> this is really hard :?
<p_quarles> afeijo: GRUB works fine for dual-booting; you don't "need" LILO, but I guess you could use it if you want
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: it doesnt work for user
<Mazugrazus> i tried
<afeijo> no, it will GRUB :)
<afeijo> I wasnt sure if grub could do it
<Peace-> 9.04 tutorial for usb live ?
<afeijo> is kubuntu 9 available??
<Peace-> of course
<afeijo> dumb me, downloading
<afeijo> who is using it?
<Peace-> me
<Peace-> from alpha 4
<BluesKaj> what about dual booting with vista , is there a recomended tutorial for restoring the vista boot menu after installing a kubuntu partition ?
<afeijo> stable?
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr: any idea?
<Peace-> for me yes
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- I'm trying to find the docs for the crypt command
<Peace-> ok i have to rebbot xD
<amgarching> Mazugrazus: it works for me. Does user "user" already exist?
<sponzor> why i cant change ip?:/
<p_quarles> sponzor: what have you tried?
<Mazugrazus> no
<Mazugrazus> wait
<sponzor> manage connections: add: insert ip etc... gateway change from dhcp to manual and notting. then i unplag cable and plug it, and the same dhcp no manual ip
<afeijo> how to confirm my kubuntu version?
<p_quarles> afeijo: lsb_release -a
<afeijo> ubuntu 8.04.2 hardy
<p_quarles> sponzor: does the gateway support static IP?
<Mazugrazus> amgarching: " You may not view or modify ...... for tadas"
<Mazugrazus> user name is tadas
<afeijo> shall I risk updating my work machine to 9.04 ? hmm
<sponzor> it should becose in windows everyting worked well
<Mazugrazus> sorry didnt log as root
<Mazugrazus> i get it password updated successfull
<p_quarles> sponzor: iirc, the best way to get a static ip address is to turn off networkmanager and set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<p_quarles> afeijo: what video card?
<Mazugrazus> but still cant log in
<sponzor> yeah that i know but i have to change ip 10-20 times a day and i thought i could use gui program :P is there any other program to manage connections wired and wlan?
<sponzor> or any howto of the program?
<p_quarles> sponzor: pardon my curiosity, but why 10-20 different static IPs every day? maybe there's a different solution possible?
<sponzor> becose of work i'm configuring network security cameras... and there are "secure" networks so i cant work with dhcp i nead my ip like .222 becose of the routers... that i can access data etc.. :)
<sponzor> its hard to explain becose i dont speak english so good
<afeijo> p_quarles: nvidia
<afeijo> geforce 8 series
<p_quarles> sponzor: I understand; only thing I can think of that might be easier than editing interfaces is configuring the router to give your MAC address a certain IP address
<p_quarles> afeijo: should be okay; you can always test with a live disk; there are problems with Intel graphics in 9.04, but nVidia's fine afaik
<afeijo> p_quarles: I will test with live cd :)
<afeijo> p_quarles: but in this case its the same HD, how to update without risking my system?
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- since I can't figure out how to get crypt to just take stdin and write to stdout, the best I can find is to use this in a bash script: PASS=`perl -e 'print crypt($ARGV[0], "password")'`
<p_quarles> afeijo: update-manager? you'll have to upgrade to 8.10 first, then to 9.04
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- then you can use $PASS as the value for the -p option in useradd
<Morydd> I am unable to get the network management plasmoid working. Both wired and wireless connections say "unmanaged" Any suggestions?
<p_quarles> afeijo: anyway, the only real way to not risk your system is to have everything backed up; if you don't, it's already being risked
<sponzor> this router is home router... i dont need this here :P but in work i nead to work like i did before strict policies...:P
<afeijo> lol I dont have update-manager installed yet
<p_quarles> sponzor: which networkmanager front-end are you using?
<pepperjack>  /wc
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr: so i need just to add this line?
<sponzor> this one from 9.04 kubuntu version
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- and use -p $PASS in useradd
<p_quarles> sponzor: the networkmanager plasmoid? I love it, but it's still kind of new; maybe install nm-applet and see if the static IP assignment with that works any better for you
<afeijo> update-manager said that my system is updated, but I have kubuntu 8.04
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr: i will try
<sponzor> ok tnx
<p_quarles> afeijo: with Hardy, you need update-manager -d; because it's looking for the next LTS version, which isn't even in development yet
<afeijo> updating
<dag_> hi there!
<dag_> did someone already updated from kubuntu intrepid to jaunty?
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr:  http://www.paste.lt/paste/368d6234ea5939f36f5734ace77455fb
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr: it doesnt work :?
<Mazugrazus> it said that i have error in line 8. PASS command not found
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- you'd be better off asking in a bash or general Linux channel
<Morydd> I am unable to get the network management plasmoid working. Both wired and wireless connections say "unmanaged" Any suggestions?
<dag_> @ Morydd: are you connecting without Knetworkmanager at the moment?
<genii> Morydd: Make sure your file /etc/network/interfaces          has only in it 2 lines: auto lo                  and: iface lo inet loopback
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- it should be PASS=`perl -e 'print crypt($USER_PASSWORD, "salt")'`
<Morydd> dag_: yes. I've manually edited /etc/network/interfaces
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr: what is salt?
<Morydd> genii: I'll give that a shot. BRB (hopefully)
<Dragnslcr> Mazugrazus- a string used in hashing algorithms
<Mazugrazus> it done something :D
<Mazugrazus> need to check :)
<Mazugrazus> all files and folders are in place lets try to log in
<dag_> @morydd: KNetworkManager is everytime a little buggy, I encountered many times problems with it. I usually resolve by right-clicking on KNet tray icon, then click on "switch to offline mode" and then right click again and "switch to online mode"
<valdur55> Hey! how can use webcam in kubuntu?
<dag_> @valdur: what kind of webcam?
<dag_> did you try to simply log it?
<Mazugrazus> Dragnslcr: login failed :(
<sikor_sxe> how do i use strigi desktop search on kubuntu jaunty?
<valdur55> Speedlink
<dag_> valdur: usb?
<valdur55> yes
<dag_> valdur: and sorry, which kubuntu? 8.10?
<Morydd> dag_: right click only shows "manage connections", "network management settings", "panel options" and "remove this network management"
<valdur55> :) Lastest kubuntu
<valdur55> SL-6810
<dag_> morydd: take a look at manage connection: there you could find "default settings" or manual settings
<amgarchIn9> where is the session editor gone: KDE 4.2.2 Jaunty. I have both knetworkmanager and plasma wireless applet starting every time. How to disable former?
<genii> dag_: When for instance in /etc/network/interfaces you have declarations for eth0 wlan0 or so on, the gui network manager will not use or do anything with these interfaces. Because it will think they have been manually configured
<dag_> valdur: plug in the webcam, then open Kopete and go to Settings ---> Configure -----> webcam tab; if you see your face, you're ready to use it
<gmiernicki> anyone know the name of the package jaunty installs that provides swf in firefox?
<gmiernicki> (flash support)
<amgarchIn9> gmiernicki: aptitude search flash
<ranieri> sera
<gmiernicki> searched in synaptic and that didnt work :(
<valdur55> But... I have touchpad.
<valdur55> Webcame based touchpad
<gmiernicki> gawd, its the name of some animal... i cant remember which
<dag_> genii: it's the same problem of morydd?
<Morydd> genii: I got no change when I cleared out /etc/network/interfaces
<amgarchIn9> gmiernicki: flashplugin-nonfree
<dag_> morydd: have you tried with "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"? you'll need superuser privileges to change that file
<ranieri> come fare per caricare la lista?
<dag_> ranieri: che lista?
<Morydd> dag_: well, I used vi :)
<ranieri> la lista dei canali
<BooVeMan_work> !it | ranieri:
<ubottu> ranieri:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ranieri> sono nuovo e mi sto impappinando
<Pici> .wii ranieri
<gmiernicki> hmm, thanks for trying, but thats not it either, cuz thats not installed yet i still have flash ;D
<Pici> oops
<dag_> morydd: with root privileges?
<ranieri> grazie
<genii> dag_: I'm suspecting this is what Morydd's isue is. There should only be the "lo" declarations in that file if you want to use the gui network manager
<Morydd> dag_: yes.
<gmiernicki> doh, had libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins :X
<genii> Apologies on lag, work required me
<BooVeMan_work> genii: Can I create a bridged network interface with the GUI?
<genii> BooVeMan_work: Not that I know of
<BooVeMan_work> genii: thought so - so no dice for me...
<genii> Morydd: For the changes to the interfaces file to allow Network Manager to use eth0 or so on, a reboot is best
<_debg_> hi. Is there a way to change the icon on the kde start menu which says "Recently Used" ?
<_debg_> which icon file is linked with the icon ?
<Morydd> genii: Not worth it then.
<Morydd> thanks.
<genii> Morydd: np
<dag_> morydd and genii: I'm using KnetworkManager, but with default values, as come with the kubuntu installation, and works fine; maybe you'll have to configure it as default, because you should use OR gui OR cli for network manager
<Morydd> I'll continue my current tactic of "sudo -i" -> "ifdown eth1" -> "cp /etc/network/interfaces.home /etc/network/interfaces" -> "ifup eth1"
<Morydd> I could never get the network manager to work with my home network when I first started using Ubuntu.
<dag_> morydd: knetworkmanager is a little messy, i encountered same problems too
<dag_> morydd: although the default values work fine for nearly every dhcp client
<Morydd> dag_: yeah, but my home network isn't running dhcp
<dag_> morydd: if your home network have some static IP you'll better use cli
<dag_> morydd: after you write down the etc/network/interfaces, you should reboot your pc
<dag_> morydd: i know that mine could seem lazy answers, but with knetworkmanager I always resolved in this manner
<foot> my installation hangs after I select english language on toshiba laptop
<Morydd> dag_: mine is just as lazy. I was hoping to be lazier. :)
<james007> hello gus
<foot> join #kubuntu
<foot> my install hangs after I select english
<foot> I am trying to install kubuntu on a toshiba laptop.  Ubuntu installs fine.
<dag_> foot: can you post your machine specifications (cpu, gpu, nic, and so on) and what version of Kubuntu you are using?
<dag_> foot: kubuntu 8.10, 9.04, 6.10, 7.04?
<foot> It it is a toshiba L305d it has a sempron, ati .. the rest is going to take a minute for me to track down
<foot> I am trying to install 9.04
<mouka> How do I add awn?
<mouka> and how do I improve the looks of synaptic?
<mouka> it looks like it came out of the original kde
<mouka> kde 1.0
<mouka> weird
<dhendu9411> greetings all!  Has anyone had display issues with an Intel chipset upon upgrading to 9.04?
<PolitikerNEU> mouka: Do you have gtk-styles applied? If no, every gtk program in kde will look ugly
<mouka> PolitikerNEU: how would I know?
<mouka> I am new to ubuntu and kubuntu
<dag_> foot: did you try to install an alternate version?
<mouka> I installed ubunut first, then someone suggested installing kde-desktop
<mouka> so I did
<PolitikerNEU> mouka: maybe try installing sudo aptitude install gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<mouka> most of the windows look nice, but synaptic just looks aweful
<mouka> ok
<PolitikerNEU> firefox looks good too?
<PolitikerNEU> sorry
<mouka> yes
<mouka> firefox looks nice3
<mouka> *nice
<PolitikerNEU> the problem is that synaptics runs under root - and root has different style options than your user account
<mouka> I see
<mouka> how do I change that?
<dhendu9411> has anyone experienced problems with graphics sluggishness?
<dhendu9411> prior to the upgrade, I didn't have this problem.  Does the new version require that much more out of a person's graphics card?
<PolitikerNEU> mouka: Don't know, maybe try running kdesu systemsettings and change appeareance --> gtk-styles
<foot> no, I did not try the alternate version. Should I?
<dag_> foot: toshiba website tells that L305D has a AMD Athlon X2 cpu, is this right?
<foot> yes cpuinfo lists Sempron 3600+
<mouka> PolitikerNEU: it says "kdesu command not found"
<dag_> foot: take a look at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download, and check the box below "Start Download" button
<PolitikerNEU> mouka: Then try kdesudo or gksu
<adasz> irc://irc.quakenet.org/regnum-online
<dag_> foot: the alternate CD provides a simple text based installer, and sometimes this make the trick :)
<dag_> @all: goodnight, speak to you all soon!!!
<dag_> foot: hope that helps! ;)
<james007> hello
<teatime> hi all
<skierpage> Is there a way to determine how a packaged binary was compiled (bugs.kde.org wants to know)?  `file` doesn't say.
<teatime> I'm just trying out kubuntu 9.04 on my thinkpad with intel 965 graphics.. it keeps hardlocking X.
<teatime> known issue?
<teatime> I tried turning off kwin compositing, it still locks up
<teatime> apart from this minor detail, everything works great. 9.04 is impressive :)
<BluesKaj> teatime, intel media probs is a known issue on 9.04
<teatime> BluesKaj: ok. thanks.
<teatime> pity :(
<BluesKaj> teatime,  checkout launchpad for bugfixes..there are some
<teatime> will do
<wirechief> BluesKaj: the bug report for intel freezes is now over 300 threads
<teatime> BluesKaj: as soon as I figure out what launchpad is.. I'm about 2 days old in k/ubuntu :)
<teatime> wirechief: well.. good to hear it's known at least :)
<wirechief> teatime they are getting close to a work around, still testing it.
<teatime> sounds good
 * teatime browses launchpad
<wirechief__> i  think the irc is back
<wirechief__> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dhendu9411> wirecheif: would the intel issue mentioned above cause display lag and/or graphics corruption?
<vital> is there some nice library similar to the fmodex that is under gpl that I can use for the game I'm coding (to be released under gpl)? I need to play mod/xm/wav and preferably not SDL
<wirechief__> dhendu9411: the issue has been a solid freeze. the mouse works but the screen is frozen and i found that i can recover using RSEIUB
<dhendu9411> wirechief: do you know of any known issues with the intel gm965 video chipset?
<wirechief__> dhendu9411: thats the chip i have ;)
<wirechief__> dhendu9411: there are several bugs affecting us and they are working at parseing them out
<dhendu9411> wirechief: for some reason, when I upgraded, the graphics seem very slow and when I use KATE, the wording disappears and sometimes whatever is behind KATE will leak into its display.
<Logi> why isn't aptitude using my cdrom for packages which haven't been updated in the last couple of days? I did "apt-cdrom add", a line appeared in sources.list, and when I asked aptitude to update the package list, it spun up the cdrom. Then it goes on to download everything anyway.
<besitzer_> hello
<wirechief__> dhendu9411: well maybe you can search launchpad for similar issues
<dhendu9411> wirechief: I appreciate your help.  I read on a forum (I think) that the upgrade to 9.04 also upgrades the Intel driver.  Is this correct?
<besitzer_> a german user here
<BooVeMan_work> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dhendu9411> wirechief: launchpad.ubuntu.com ?
<ralmar> Hey guys I just bought 4 gigs of ram. What do you recommend me to do: a)Install 9.04 64bit edition, b)Install 9.04 32bit edition and then install server kernel or c) Other... ? Thanks
<wirechief__> dhendu9411: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<edmund> hello
<wirechief__> dhendu9411: yes to the driver upgradeing
<edmund> I was wondering if anyone coud help with with something apt-get related?
<BooVeMan_work> !question | edmund
<ubottu> edmund: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wirechief__> dhendu9411: just search for intel driver or so
<bindaas> ralmar: i don't think you will find any difference in kernel of desktop and server
<cecko> hi all, microphone on my dell precision m4400 does not work, no matter what I try in alsamixer
<edmund> hello, when i try to downlaod a and intsall a package I get these errors:
<edmund> sudo apt-get install libpng3-devReading package lists... Done
<edmund> Building dependency tree
<edmund> Reading state information... Done
<edmund> Package libpng3-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<edmund>   libpng12-dev 1.2.27-1ubuntu0.1
<edmund> You should explicitly select one to install.
<edmund> E: Package libpng3-dev has no installation candidate
<edmund> could someone help me with this please?
<ralmar> bindass i think the server kernel can handle all 4 gigs and more...
<bindaas> ralmar: what are you trying to do?
<BooVeMan_work> edmund: try sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev
<ralmar> HAve ubuntu recognize and use all 4 gb of my ram, not just 3.25
<ralmar> bindaas
<Dragnslcr> ralmar- the only way to use 4+ GB of memory is to use the 64-bit version
<edmund> ah yes thats working thanks booveman_work, the thing is I have a big list of thinkgs to install (E17 dependancies), and I was getting this error with multiple things. I'm following the tutorial here:                     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<ralmar> dragnslcr.. nope Im pretty sure youre wrong. Think you can have the 32bit version with another kernel (server or something like that)
<pseudoroot> hola
<pseudoroot> algun colombiano por estos lado
<genii> !es | pseudoroot
<ubottu> pseudoroot: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pseudoroot> genii me puedes ayudar
<dhendu9411> wirechief: thanks again for your help
<bindaas> ralmar: you can do that with 32 bit server kernel
<ralmar> bindaas.. i know hence my question "Hey guys I just bought 4 gigs of ram. What do you recommend me to do: a)Install 9.04 64bit edition, b)Install 9.04 32bit edition and then install server kernel or c) Other... ? Thanks"
<bindaas> but installing a server kernel for a desktop then doing a gnome or kubuntu on it just to support 4 gb ram?
<genii> amarock / pseudoroot: Esta área es lengua inglesa exclusivamente. Visite el área indicada para la lengua española.
<AfrOTRokHE> all
<AfrOTRokHE> =)
<yeoj_> I just installed 9.04, and my sound has worked on every other system, but all of a sudden no sound... I dont understand.  It finds my sound blaster live audigy value, but no go.
<wirechief__> dhendu9411: np
<skierpage> Please benevolent wiki fairy update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu for 9.04!  It doesn't make any sense with no adept and new KPackageKit
<brad_> synaptic?
<brad_> Thats what I use
<brad_> Does anyone have an idea when shipit will be back online?
<wirechief__> yeoj_:  maybe some help over on #alsa for your sound issue
<skierpage> brad_ , no Synaptic on my fresh Kubuntu 9.04.  It's KPackageKit or the command line.
<brad_> Ah
<brad_> Yeah, I upgraded
<brad_> Can you not get it from dotdeb, then install it with KPackageKit
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! any idea on how to fix the error 'Kompare cannot parse diff output'? I am on Ubuntu 8.10 with Gnome
<brad_> Please ask in the ubuntu channel
<brad_> this is for kubuntu support
<mouka> I can someone please help with cairo-dock?
<skierpage> brad_ thanks but that makes no sense (I've only been a Kubuntu user for 50 hours).  I believe KPackageKit > Settings > Edit Software Sources > Third-party Software might work, but the doc is out-of-date.
<ikla> why does apt-get say openssh-server is not available for install?
<besitzer_> hello
<brad_> @Skierpage, just google synaptic installer deb file
<brad_> Then double click it
<brad_> this should install it with kpackagekit
<fjallagyldir_> hej guys maybe one of you has an idea how to workaround the jaunty intel VGA bug
<brad_> Yup
<brad_> Is the system running slow?
<fjallagyldir_> i m glad for every suggestion ...
<brad_> Is your system crashing and running slow?
<fjallagyldir_> brad_, no a little slow but the main issu is that i cant watch any videos anymore
<brad_> Ah ok
<brad_> Well, to fix the slowness
<brad_> You need to open xorg.conf in terminal
<fjallagyldir_> every player is crashing with the typical "bad alloc"  error
<Janne38> Hello! I have problem with the resulution. The pic is not fiting in the screen.
<brad_> Hmm
<fjallagyldir_> yes brad_ ?
<brad_> have you got the correct codects etc?
<skierpage> brad_ I don't want to install "synaptic", I want to install Amarok 2.1 beta on Kubuntu 9.04 and then fix the wiki pages for the benefit of humanity.
<fjallagyldir_> yes i do brad_
<skierpage> brad_ If the answer is to install a different package manager then it seems Kubuntu has some real issues.
<brad_> One sec fjallagy.
<fjallagyldir_> it isnt a codec issue also reinstall kubuntu-media-restricted
<fjallagyldir_> k brad_
<brad_> You can install .deb files through kpackagekit
<brad_> Give me a couple of seconds to look at it
<brad_> (I dont use it that often)
<brad_> Ok
<fjallagyldir>  
<brad_> Open kpackagekit
<brad_> And search amarok
<skierpage> brad_ NP, I'm getting a little whiplashed after being pointed at apt / dpkg / aptitude / KPackageKit / adept / Synaptics / ... :-)
<brad_> Ok
<brad_> Forget all the other stuff
<brad_> Just think about KPackageKit as your software manager
<|PaperTiger|> Two questions: What is the best program I can use to back up my entire system, including settings etc. And what program should I use to format a hard drive?
<skierpage> brad_ Yup, Amarok is there.  But I want the beta version, which I think involves a different PPA, something like "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main" ?
<brad_> Ah ok
<brad_> Right
<fjallagyldir> live system and 'dd'
<brad_> The repositories will not have beta stuff
<fjallagyldir> and for formating 'fdisk' and 'mkfs'
<brad_> You need to add the Amarok repository
<fjallagyldir> or when not fmiliar with cmd-line maybe qparted or so
<skierpage> brad_ Right, so Settings > Edit Software Sources > Third-Party Software "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu jaunty main" ?
<brad_> Let me check the URL
<brad_> 2 seconds
<fjallagyldir> if you have questions try manpages first |PaperTiger|
<brad_> Yep, thats the one
<skierpage> brad_ (thanks a lot BTW) looks like "pool/main" exists but not "dists/jaunty" , maybe I should ask (again) in #amarok
<dhendu9411> exit
<brad_> yeah
<brad_> Just double check the repo stuff there
<|PaperTiger|> fjallagyldir, manpages?
<fjallagyldir> man 'cmd' gives you the manual pages of most commands in linux
<|PaperTiger|> Okay...
<skierpage> brad_ Will do and I'll have a go at updating https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<fjallagyldir> i meant 'man "cmd"'
<skierpage> heh, adding a software source in KPackageKit while Software Update was downloading has locked up both of them. 8-/
<tehboriz> hey everyone i enabled coolbits but for some reason my video card doesn't want to overclock. It just jumps back to default settings. i tried nvidia-settings and nvclock, and nvclock-gtk
<zerothis> how often has this happened? <http://digg.com/linux_unix/Proprietary_Software_Can_Kill_You?FC=PRCK4>
<siegfried_> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vlad> where am i?
<vlad> is this heaven?
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vlad> thanks
<vlad> can anyone explain to me what this is in one sentence?
<genii> vlad: An IRC channel to assist people who use the operating system called Kubuntu linux
<vlad> awesome, thanks genii!
<genii> vlad: Anytime. You have some support question regarding Kubuntu?
<mahi> can someone help me get apache running on my localhost, not domain??
<CradLeRcker> is there a way to completely remove kde from ubuntu?
<vlad> a couple. thanks for assist though.
<CradLeRcker> if there is can someone explain?
<cratylus> hey all, i picked a screen effect that apparently my OSdidn't like and now when i log in i just get the wall paper.  i can reach the command line.  what's the easiest way to undo or reset my set up (using kubuntu 9.04, with kde 4.2)
<JontheEchidna> !puregnome | CradLeRcker
<ubottu> CradLeRcker: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<CradLeRcker> thx
<zerothis> CradLeRcker: be aware that even if you never log in to a KDE session, some of your software may depend on it anyway
<vlad> i resized a taskbar today, but how would i be able to set it back to the normal height without adjusting it manually?
<CradLeRcker> mhmm yes im taking note of that
<vlad> by a normal height i mean a height of a taskbar right after the install
<vlad> sorry, it might sound like a stupid question :)
<vlad> and my other question is why doesn't "System Settings" appear in my Kickoff K-menu? it took me an hour to work out how to turn to classical menu and back to Kickoff.
<vlad> i am new to Kubuntu :)
<tehboriz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141733 some help plz?
<BooVeMan_work> vlad: in Kickoff menu -> Computer -> system Settings
<vlad> BooVeMan, i admit to be a moron! thanks! how could i not see it? probably assumed it was like Computer folder in M$ :)
<afeijo> system updated... rebooting, wish me luck!
<vlad> BooVeMan_work: thank you ;)
<tehboriz> i want help plz ;d
<vlad> cool
<fjallagyldir> why do u wanna overclock ur vid card tehboriz
<tehboriz> fjallagyldir: it's really really choppy in 90% of the games i have, and believe me when it's oc'ed it performs MUCH better
<tehboriz> 2x as much fps as on defaults
<tehboriz> i built a custom case for my laptop, i certainly did my cooling system right
<recep> s.a.
<tehboriz> recep: wat
<tehboriz> so then no solution? bummer
<alonea> ok, how do I connect to a network printer???? I have the IP address for it, but after that I dont know what to do. What is this Queue stuff????
<alonea> I dont even see a thing to scan the printers on the network or anything.
<alonea> I used to be able to do this easy, but I dont see any of the screens I used to use before. Anyone???
<alonea> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DoubleD84> I'm having problems with Kontact and the rest of the programs associated with it. I'm running Kubuntu 9.04 and I'm getting an undefined symbol error in libQtDesigner.so.4.. I can't of anything I've installed and I've found a big I think is related but none of the solutions pertain to me. Google hasn't really given me any solid results as well. Any ideas?
<BooVeMan_work> hi folks - some googling didn't through up a solution - how can I fix the update notification icon so it runs the update process (klicking it) with elevated privileges?
<odyn_> ooooooooooooooooo
<alonea> I still can't figure out how to print to a printer that is 3 feet away from me that everyone else in the room can print on in 2 secs on windows and mac
<DoubleD84> n/m.. read up on apt-get and simply reinstalled the libQt4-Designer package and everything works fine.
<jimmy51_home> oooh, the new update manager is slick
<Vekulica> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LaZyFo0L> can someone help me setup virtual box with windows xp pro?
<BooVeMan_work> jimmy51_home: no its not - as it won't work for me
<LaZyFo0L> or at least point me to a faq or somethin
<BooVeMan_work> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<LaZyFo0L> TY
<FloridaGuy> runing ubuntu 9.04 installed kde 4.2.2....did sudo apt-get install kdebase...dident show up in gdm anyone know what to do
<afeijo> hey, kubuntu 8.10 is great :)
<afeijo> loooooooooooooong time to update, but...
<vlad__> hi again
<vlad__> my laptop fails to start after going to Sleep or Suspended modes
<odyn__> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<vlad__> is this a bug or my computer is misconfigured
<vlad__> ?
<BooVeMan_work> whatr gives if KPAckageKit does not ask for my passwoord and runs under user-context?
<Froad> vlad__; go to #ubuntu more people there
<ralpho> BooVeMan_work: I think settings select and at bottom default will set it so it this use only.  i think. its new
<tobi_> !sound
<denton> hey guys
<denton> I need to reconfigure my xorg.conf
<denton> change my default resolution, and change my drivers..
<denton> is there some sort of generalized xorg file i could just stick in my file instead of using mine?
<denton> Vmware Workstation has not configured my xorg.conf and a copy/paste with some tweaking should be ok right?
<tobi_> updated my kde3 with Jaunty! After that my sound's not working anymore... thought it might be PulseAudio working not right. So I removed every Pulse entry with synaptic. But it's still in my Systemsettings/Multimedia... And I cant play audio from HD, even not on youtube! Start and Testsound working finde through the HDA Intel Analog device... Someone might have a clou?!
<mackk431> swine flue will kill us all
<mackk431> tobi did you check if the sound is muted?
<tobi_> well, as I said, the Testsound and the Startsound works fine!
<tobi_> It's like the photograph with the cap on the cam ready to shoot :D
<denton> Vmware Workstation has not configured my xorg.conf and i need to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<denton> correct
<denton> ?
<tobi_> after removing Pulse I have to install ALSA instead?!
<tobi_> Jaunty has no ALSA anymore right ?
<ralmar> Hey guys, I currently have ubuntu 8.10 and an ATI RADEON HD4830. Are there problems with 9.04 and this card? Thanks
<ralmar> Hey guys, I currently have ubuntu 8.10 and an ATI RADEON HD4830. Are there problems with 9.04 and this card? Thanks
<arcolinux> hello
<arcolinux> jejejeje
<arcolinux> it quassel is better tahn konversation
<arcolinux> i think
<francois> !remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove
<LjL> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arcolinux> at least is the same thing but with different ways to configuate it
<arcolinux> jajaja
<dnl> would anyone have any idea why my box keeps pulling an IP via dhcp even though i have a static IP setup in /etc/network/interfaces.  it keeps going back to an IP that is not the one I assigned even without restarting the pc.
<javier> Hola a todos...
<ljupco> heloo
#kubuntu 2009-04-29
<AndySpain> hi
<AndySpain> I would like to get kmail work with gpg, but it doesn't
<AndySpain> how can I do that?
<AndySpain> It actually encrypts with gpg, but i cannot decrypt nor sign
<yrjokin> someone told me installing virtualbox from their website would be different from using apt-get - which is best?
<AndySpain> apt-get keeps it always more or less current with the automatic updates and best fits your system and downloads all dependencies automatically
<AndySpain> however it might be a pretty old version
<raylu> yrjokin: from their website, you get the non-free version which has support for usb devices or something
<AndySpain> as the versions in aptitude are normally a bit outdated
<raylu> AndySpain: ...what?
<raylu> AndySpain: apt-get and aptitude use the same repositories, etc
<AndySpain> yes
<AndySpain> I know
<AndySpain> but they are not always very up to date
<raylu> AndySpain: then why do you say apt-get is more up to date?
<AndySpain> website is more upt to date
<skierpage> Is "'System Settings' appears neither in Kickoff's System or Settings application menu" a KDE bug or Kubuntu bug?
<raylu> AndySpain: oh. yeah. but then removing them isn't as simple
<AndySpain> that's true, too
<AndySpain> can anybody tell me how to make kmail work with gpg?
<AndySpain> it simply doesn't ask for passfrases
<yrjokin> raylu: you meant the closed source version has USB support - I almost took you to mean the opposite of that
<mazz147> c'è qualche italiano ? :)
<AndySpain> mazz147: c'è kubuntu-it, credo
<lorecaster> trying to install SKYPE on ubuntu 9.04... having some problems. http://pastebin.com/m5506e390
<tsimpson> lorecaster: use "sudo apt-get -f install" to get the dependencies
<raylu> yrjokin: yes. but by closed-source, i meant non-free
<raylu> yrjokin: i meant what i said, rather
<lorecaster> tsimpson: still crashed
<lorecaster> same errors
<tsimpson> it should try to resolve the dependencies
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/m559d5d44
<tsimpson> lorecaster: ok, install libqt4-gui first, then skype
<lorecaster> working on it tsimpson
<lorecaster> tsimpson: i just installed libqt4-gui through synaptic, and still got the same error... will restart and see if that helps
<dag_> @all: Hi there!
<dag_> did some of you upgraded from kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04? issues?
<jacalope> so my knetworkmanager uses 200MB of memory in 9.04.... Isn't that a bit much?
<jacalope> k4284
<dag_> jacalope: your sentence seems an answer to my previous question...
<jacalope> dag_: well, actually, my experience personally has been one of greater stability, but I just noticed the knetworkmanager thing and it seems odd
<dag_> jacalope: today i spoke with a guy that encountered an issue with KNetworkManager in 9.04
<dag_> jacalope: I'm a little scared to upgrade right now, although the temptation is really great
<dwidmann> dag_: wouldn't be the first I've heard about issues with network manager in 9.04, and I'm sure it won't be the last either
<dag_> jacalope: nor is the first time that knetworkmanager is a bit buggy! ;)
<earle> I gave up on knetworkmanager after the 9.04 upgrade and switched to wicd.
<earle> Sorry K folks :)
<dag_> earle: isn't wicd just a wi_fi network manager?
<BluesKaj> jacalope, there's a fix in the works , checkout launchpad , there are some suggestions there for adding a repos that will add an experimenatl version that seems to work on my laptop . Make sure you purge the existing network manager , then install the new one before rebooting
<mefisto__> very minor issue with vlc interface: I can't get the video window to embed in the main interface - it always shows as a separate window. anyone else with this problem?
<earle> dag_: "just"? I don't get you...
<KiRiLoS> mefisto__, the last version is like that,they will fix it in the next version.
<mefisto__> KiRiLoS: ok, thanks. I'll give up on playing with those settings :)
<dag_> earle: can wicd manage every kind of network?
<earle> it's happy with wired and wireless
<KiRiLoS> mefisto__, you do that,i was in the same position a few hours ago,and then i googled the prob and i show that it's actually a bug or something.u can google it 4 more info ;)
<dag_> earle: that's what I meant! tnx :)
<earle> no worries :)
<earle> I find its interface much easier than knetworkmanager's
<dag_> earle: I'll give it a try
<dag_> earle: maybe there's also a plasmoid for that
<Captain_Haddock> just upgraded to 9.4 ... immediate issue is that my mouse pointer is invisible
<Captain_Haddock> mouse works though
<earle> there is, yes, I haven't tried it yet though
<Captain_Haddock> I've tried resetting the pointer theme in system settings etc., to no avail
<dag_> captain_haddock: sorry for the (maybe so) stupid question...did you tried a reboot?
<Captain_Haddock> dag_: yep
<mefisto__> KiRiLoS: did you find the vlc 1.0 pre-release ppa? I'm going to try it. apparently this issue is resolved in that version
<KiRiLoS> mefisto__, nope,i didnt even search that output video aint a big prob for me,thanks for the info anyway!i'll wait till the next stable release :)
<mortici> is there anyway to just make a specific file out of the source instead of making the whole source?
<dag_> captain_haddock: ok, i'm here to listen some rumors about jaunty upgrade, 'cause fear a bit to upgrade my kubuntu version
<jacalope> oh cool... thanks for the tip BluesKaj!
<servneo2009> teste
<KiRiLoS> I have a sound problem,when i use an app like vlc or amarok and play a track,then every app that uses sound doesnt seem to work.Any help ?
<repbolivar04> hola
<f3n1x> do u have audio drive intalled?
<f3n1x> hola
<repbolivar04> que tal es el 9.04
<KiRiLoS> f3n1x, well i didnt install any,but it works if i only use one app at a time
<f3n1x> mm personalmente me sorprendio
<f3n1x> no me gusta ubuntu
<f3n1x> pero probe esta y me la quede
<repbolivar04> el kubuntu 9.04 pero hay harware que no detecta
<KiRiLoS> f3n1x, if u are talkin to me,try some English :P
<f3n1x> not that was to another person who speak spanish
<f3n1x> am sorry if my english is bad
<f3n1x> or an indian english
<f3n1x> lol
<KiRiLoS> :P um it's ok
<KiRiLoS> do u have any solutions for my problem ?
<faileas> KiRiLoS: sounds almost like you're running OSS
<f3n1x> when u try to play a track with an ap it work
<f3n1x> ?
<KiRiLoS> yes f3n1x
<faileas> open sound system. As opposed to alsa or pulseaudio
<repbolivar04> hay harwdware q no detecta
<faileas> !es | repbolivar04
<ubottu> repbolivar04: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KiRiLoS> but at that exact time if i try to use another app then the 2nd one doesnt!
<repbolivar04> gracias
<KiRiLoS> faileas, any tips about how i change that ?
<KiRiLoS> i am new to KDE >.<
<faileas> KiRiLoS: hmm... i can't remember offhand. try sudo alsa force-reload
<faileas> it might be deeper than that, and need some alsa related reinstalls i've not needed to do yet
<KiRiLoS> oh :/
<mefisto__> KiRiLoS: have you looked in systemsettings > multimedia? try changing the order in the devices list. If pulseaudio is at the top, rearrange it so your soundcard is at the top, or vice versa
<KiRiLoS> mefisto__, i just noticed that settings,i got 3 options hda intel analog - hda intel digital and pulse audio,pulse audio and hda analog work when i test em
<KiRiLoS> do i have to restart after i optimize the settings ?
<KiRiLoS> mefisto__, ?
<mefisto__> KiRiLoS: I'm not sure, but in previous kubuntu versions (I'm assuming you have jaunty) you could restart sound without rebooting with sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mefisto__> KiRiLoS: another way is sudo alsa force-reload, but that will kill any programs using sound, including kmix
<KiRiLoS> anyway i'll try restart, but what i noticed mefisto__ is that when i got an app working(ex amarok) when i test pulse or hda analog/digital i get an error that it says it's not working...
<KiRiLoS> wow mefisto__ i used alsa force-reload
<KiRiLoS> and i get a message saying that it's gonna permantly remove the 3 hda devices i have
<mefisto__> that message is in konsole? from the alsa command?
<KiRiLoS> mefisto__, no a window popped up
<dag_> kirilos: what if you launch in konsole "alsamixer"
<dag_> ?
<KiRiLoS> i did dag_ i get a volume manager or something
<russ> Why does openoffice 3 corrupt the taskbar in kde 4
<dag_> kirilos: so it doesn't deleted your interfaces, sounds good
<dag_> :)
<russ>  Why does openoffice 3 corrupt the taskbar in kde 4?
<JontheEchidna> openoffice exposes a bug in the graphics drivers for your card
<KiRiLoS> dag_, well i didnt accept that pop up :P
<JontheEchidna> it should be fixed in later versions of the nvidia driver
<KiRiLoS> but the problem isnt solved!
<mefisto__> russ: screenshot?
<dag_> kirilos: you can, to keep it simple, "dpkg-reconfigure alsa" without quote
<russ> when i have writer opened and i unhide the taskbar
<dag_> kirilos: and reboot your pc can maybe help
<russ> it pixulates beyond reconition
<dag_> russ: it's a plasma desktop issue
<dag_> russ: seems to be unrelated to OO.O
<russ> im using Nvidia 173.14.12
<JontheEchidna> it was fixed in the 180 series, I believe
<dag_> russ: me too, but the taskbar pixelize randomly also with other applications
<russ> not others for me
<dag_> jontheechidna: ah, thanks for the hint! :p
<dag_> kirilos: any news?
<KiRiLoS> dag_, wait i just saw your msg :P
<dag_> -_-! sorry
<KiRiLoS> dag_, lol ! Package `alsa' is not installed and no info is available.
<KiRiLoS> maybe you gave me a wrong command ? :P
<dag_> kirilos: dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<fjallagyldir> hej there
<KiRiLoS> dag_, nothing happend....
<dag_> kirilos: if it doesn't do the trick dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils
<russ> Maybe 4.2.3 will fix openoffice
<KiRiLoS> dag_, well again...Nothing,wtf?
<dag_> kirilos: ahahah, it's weird!
<KiRiLoS> dag_, :P
<Guest5641> alguna chilenita?????
<KiRiLoS> dag_, anything else i should try ?
<dillon> :)
<dag_> kirilos: if something like that was happen to me, i should "sudo kill -9 alsa" or "sudo killall alsa", then i should try to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils" and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base"; if these don't resolve, a cute "sudo dpkg-reconfigure all"; then again a reboot; and if I was really desperate I should "sudo aptitude reinstall alsa"
<KiRiLoS> dag_, :P nice answer,anyway maybe i'll try that out tommorrow :P
<nafion112> hi all. is there a quick and easy way in jaunty to make my caps lock an additional ctrl?
<dag_> kirilos: you're right! what time is it in your country?
<KiRiLoS> dag_, 04:10 AM :P
<KiRiLoS> insomnia >.<
<KiRiLoS> :P
<dag_> 3:10 here in Italy
<KiRiLoS> oh you are pretty close :P i am from greece :P
<dag_> I suppose it from your nickname :D
<KiRiLoS> hehe :p
<grimpirate> Does anyone know the system reqs for kubuntu?
<dag_> καλή νύχτα
<grimpirate> I'm looking at the site but can't seem to find them
<KiRiLoS> dag_, :P the only thing i know in italian is : Non e colpa mia!
<KiRiLoS> if i spell that right :P
<dag_> kirilos: ahahahah why you learned that? You was accused? It means "that's not my fault"
<grimpirate> Does anyone know the link for the system reqs?
<KiRiLoS> dag_, yes i know what it means :P i was like 5 years old in Kefalonia(A greek island really close to Italy,and i was messing with stuff down to the port :P and a lot of italians where there)
<KiRiLoS> so they were keep yelling at me :P and i learned that :P
<dag_> ahahah
<dag_> ok, got it!
<dag_> grimpirate: wait a minute
<grimpirate> certainly dag
<dag_> grimpirate: cpu 700MHz x86, 384 Mb RAM, 8 Gb free hard disk space, graphic and audio card, internet connection
<grimpirate> ty dag
 * grimpirate disappointed
<nafion112> is there a quick and easy way in jaunty to make my caps lock an additional ctrl?
<jedix> is there a way to change what volume is changed by the volume keys on my laptop?
<yamishi> hi
<yamishi> is there someone here?
<jedix> I am
<jedix> but I am seeking help too
<yamishi> jajaja
<yamishi> ok
<dag_> hi there
<dag_> what's the issue?
<yamishi> so what are you looking help for?
<jedix>  a way to change what volume is changed by the volume keys on my laptop
<jedix> for some reason it's the pcm volume and not the main one
<yamishi> umm
<jedix> the mute button also only shows me the volume since 9.04 upgrade
<dag_> jedix: right click on mixer trayicon, and click on "select default channel" or something like that
<jedix> dag_: Thank you!
<jedix> also fixed the mute key
<jedix> nice
<yamishi> umm
<yamishi> well
<yamishi> i need some help with the idjc
<yamishi> since i upgraded to 9.04 i can't open it
<jedix> idjc?
<dag_> internet dj console?
<yamishi> internet dj console
<yamishi> yeah
<yamishi> it just opens the select profile
<yamishi> and then it doesn't opens anything
<dag_> yamishi: you can't open it, or it just doesn't load?
<yamishi> it doesn't load
<yamishi> well
<yamishi> after selecting the profile
<yamishi> nothing loads or opens
<jedix> did you try from a terminal to see if there are error messages?
<dag_> yamishi: idjc --version?
<yamishi> umm
<yamishi> well no
<yamishi> and
<yamishi> the last version on the oficial webpage
<dag_> yamishi: ok, if it is the latest version there's a known issue
<yamishi> oh
<yamishi> umm
<dag_> yamishi: but there's also a solution
<yamishi> oh
<yamishi> sounds good
<yamishi> so
<yamishi> what is the solutions
<yamishi> and the issue
<yamishi> ?
<lorecaster> Can anyone recommend a good FTP client for ubuntu 9.04 (gnome)?
<deever> hi
<dag_> lorecaster: filezilla
<dag_> hi deever! :)
<deever> is XDMCP under kubuntu possible?
<lorecaster> sudo apt-get filezilla?
<dag_> right
<deever> the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc "hack" i know and tried, but kdm still doesn't listen on 0.0.0.0:117
<lorecaster> thanks so much dag_
<dag_> deever: are you attempt to do it inside a LAN?
<Trebacz> Looking for a KDE web development package with source control integration. Something like Quanta and Kdesvn? Suggestions. Alternatives
<vegas513> how's it going everybody?
<vegas513> i recently installed kubuntu 9.04 x64 and i keep getting artifacts left onscreen when i minimize/resize windows
<vegas513> can't figure out why
<rgarcia> hey everybody...what do you think about kubuntu 9.04?
<jschall> Can I use mouse4 and mouse5 to go forward and back in konqueror yet? Does 64 bit flash work properly in konqueror?
<rgarcia> anybody?
<yamishi> umm
<yamishi> i thinks is pretty good
<rgarcia> really, but does it have many changes?
<rgarcia> what about the bugs?
<yrjokin> which bugs? It is lots better than 8.10 but you want a fresh install to use ext4
<yamishi> yeah
<yamishi> for me it's better than 8.10
<yrjokin> 8.10 had me going back to 8.04
<yamishi> there are some issues with somethings like the internet dj console
<yamishi> but they can be fixed
<rgarcia> look...I'm new here...I'm using the 8.04, and the adept updater warn me to update to 9.04, what you think is better for me do?
<yamishi> update
<yrjokin> You can do that but you will still be using ext3
<rgarcia> right...so the best way is downloading the new from kubuntu.org..and than install make the ext4?
<yrjokin> and you mean udgrade - but do it or start again as you can get ext4 which is blazing fast
<yrjokin> you read my mind
<yamishi> but isn't ext4 incompatible with somethings?
<faileas> ext4 has a few issues with datal oss
<rgarcia> is it?
<faileas> though KDE on jaunty is better than on intrepid IMO
<yamishi> well yeah
<yrjokin> ant issues with ext4 are cleared and the losses where when people were trying to install it with the data in place!
<yrjokin> any
<yrjokin> It's fine with a fresh install - its fast!
<vegas513> so far i'm having issues with video
<vegas513> in jaunty
<deever> dag_: huh?
<deever> sure inside a lan, not over internet! :)
<dag_> deever: ?
<deever> dag_: ?
<dag_> deever: !
<dag_> deever: :D
<deever> dag_: haha, very funny...have you XDMCP ruuning on a hardy box?
<deever> ;)
<deever> dag_: hello?
<dag_> deever: I tried, but without any luck
<dag_> deever: :/
<dag_> deever: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910058
<deever> weird...
<deever> even more so, that it works w/o problems in ubuntu...:(
<dag_> deever: maybe you'll like more this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<dag_> deever: it's the LinuxTerminalServerProject (for thinclient)
<LeeJunFan> Is there a way to view what apps a session is starting in real time? When I log in it sometimes takes several minutes for my apps from autostart and session to run and appear in the tray.
<deever> dag_: no, actually, my thin client is a laptop, which i use a my main box...;)
<dag_> deever: sorry for my stupid question but...you need to xdmcp or id just to give it a try?
<deever> dag_: i need it...;)
<dag_> deever:what about kdrc?
<dag_> deever: did you tried?
<deever> dag_: you mean /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc?
<dag_> deever: keep it simple: Kmenu ----> applications ----> internet ------> kdmrc
<rmrfslash_> I just read AMD is dropping fglrx support for chips <= R600
<dag_> 4 8 15 16 23 42
<Wolfcastle> hello
<dag_> hi there
<Wolfcastle> anyone else having problems with mplayer in kubuntu 9.04?
<Wolfcastle> after a while of playing a file it starts using up almost all my memory
<dag_> @all: good night
<Wolfcastle> nobody?
<yamishi> bye bye
<yamishi> does anyone knows what's up with this "error"?
<yamishi> yamishi@atarashi-fantasy:~$ idjc
<yamishi> Internet DJ Console Version 0.7.2a
<yamishi> Copyright 2005-2007 Stephen Fairchild
<yamishi> Released under the GNU General Public License V3.0
<yamishi> no profile specified
<yamishi> display encoding: UTF-8 filesystem encoding: UTF-8
<yamishi> /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/idjcgui.py:1521: DeprecationWarning: os.popen2 is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
<yamishi>   self.mixer_ctrl, self.mixer_rply = os.popen2([ libexecdir + "idjcmixer" ], 4096)
<yamishi> no message buffer overruns
<yamishi> Traceback (most recent call last):
<yamishi>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/idjcgui.py", line 2262, in <module>
<yamishi>     run_instance = MainWindow(sys.argv[1:])
<yamishi>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/idjcgui.py", line 1681, in __init__
<yamishi>     self.mic_select = nice_mic_togglebutton()
<yamishi>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/idjcgui.py", line 218, in __init__
<yamishi>     gtk.ToggleButton.__init__(self, label, use_underline)
<yamishi> RuntimeError: more argument specifiers than keyword list entries (remaining format:'):GtkToggleButton.__init__')
<yamishi> yamishi@atarashi-fantasy:~$ Mixer module has closed
<harolddong> use pastebin
<MushroomKingdom> Hi, I'm having some problems being able to switch cd's while installing programs to Wine
<Wolfcastle> guess I'll go back to debian
<Wolfcastle> can't have a OS without smplayer
<okisa> somebody is a girl?
<Wolfcastle> yamishi: use pastebin
<yamishi> can someone help me with the idjc bug or something?
<jschall> 64 bit flash work in konqueror?
<rmrfslash_> Yeah... just figured out I needed to run aticonfig --initial after installing the fglrx driver
<Wolfcastle> hmm seems this memory problem is with amarok too..maybe it is the sound system
<Wolfcastle> kubuntu jaunty uses phonon right?
<Rayner> greetings
<Rayner> I'm having some problems with extreme memory usage of some programs
<Rayner> specifically mplayer and amarok
<Rayner> could this be a problem with phonon?
<deever> dag_: there is no such item...
<rmrfslash_> eugh resume from suspend or hibernate is still broken w/ fglrx
<harolddong> exactly what is gwenview suppposed to do when you click a tag on its homepage?  Mine just acts like it wants to load something but never does
<harolddong> is the nepomuk implementation in gwenview just not finished yet?
<superwad> how would i add a repository for the nightly build of amarok through SVN?
<superwad> the stable amarok just isn't working for me :(
<harolddong> speaking of the nightly builds... is the project neon repo going to be updated for jaunty at some point?
<triune> i want to make my amarok 2 look like my amarok 1.4 :|
<superwad> triune: don't think that would happen :(
<rmrfslash_> fglrx won't resume if desktop effects are enabled. anyone else notice this?
<rmrfslash_> is there a resolution short of disabling desktop effects?
<InexperiencedMic> Hello.
<InexperiencedMic> Who's willing to help a Linux newbie stop being such an idiot?
<InexperiencedMic> Welcome, hopefully-experienced-Kubuntu-user.
<InexperiencedMic> Uh, hello?
<InexperiencedMic> Hello.
<InexperiencedMic> Please tell me that, out of 318 online users, I'm not the only one who's actually "here."
<robin0800__> InexperiencedMic: yes
<InexperiencedMic> Hello?
<InexperiencedMic> Oh, goodie, a reply!
<InexperiencedMic> Don't suppose you'd happen to be fairly experienced with Kubuntu, would you?
<robin0800__> InexperiencedMic: Just ask
<InexperiencedMic> How do I do anything at all?
<InexperiencedMic> For instance, installing drivers.
<CPrgmSwR2> wow quassel is nice
<robin0800__> InexperiencedMic: what driver?
<InexperiencedMic> Well, any. Let's start with a wireless driver.
<robin0800__> InexperiencedMic: What wireless card do you have
<InexperiencedMic> Good question. Running on a Dell Inspiron E1405. Let me look it up.
<rmrfslash_> can i shut off desktop effects on the command line?
<robin0800__> InexperiencedMic:  in a terminal lspci
<InexperiencedMic> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<robin0800__> InexperiencedMic: Just a little help http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<InexperiencedMic> Alright... What am I looking at ?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<InexperiencedMic> Hey.
<MachinTrucChose> I would like to be able to run a program (my torrent client) when the machine boots up, regardless of whether a user logged in or not. ie, just powering on the machine and staring at the login screen, would have the torrent client start in the background, (like a Windows service). How can I do this?
<Idiot> Alright, so...
<Idiot> I don't get it... How is a new guy supposed to start off, anyway?
<Idiot> Good thing I've got this tutorial thing that I copy jibberish commands over from.
<MachinTrucChose> Idiot: what's up? I'm a newbie too but maybe it's something I know.
<Idiot> Well, I got a link here and I'm copying over chunks of code to Terminal.
<robin0800__> InexperiencedMic: I think you need to do the instructions half way down the page for device firmware
<Idiot> I'm just a bit annoyed that this is even necessary.
<socceroos> Idiot, what are you trying to acomplish?
<Idiot> Trying to install drivers for my wireless card.
<socceroos> you may find it isn't necessary
<Idiot> I ran these commands, but I'm not sure if it actually accomplished anything.
<socceroos> what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Idiot> Newest. 9.something.
<socceroos> ok
<MachinTrucChose> Sorry, can't help with driver stuff. The default drivers worked from the get-go for both my PC and laptop wireless cards.
<Idiot> Hrm...
<Idiot> Well, I pull up the Hardware Drivers thing.
<socceroos> Idiot (cant get used to that name =) ), Do you know what wireless card you're using?
<Idiot> Oh, wait... *sigh* Looks like one of these drivers in the Hardware Driversr thing worked.
<Idiot> But don't worry, I'm sure I'll have more questions very soon.
<Idiot> Now, I can use the jibberish code I got from somewhere to actually connect to the network.
<socceroos> Idiot, just to briefly explain, the terminal is only used when you need to exercise fine-grained control over the system - such as interacting with drivers. In almost all circumstances though, there is a GUI tool that will do the job.
<Idiot> Ah, good. How can I connect to a wireless network via GUI?
<Idiot> Because I despise Terminal with a fiery passion that all the horrors of Hell cannot fathom to even begin to match.
<robin0800__> Idiot: Is this an upgrade?
<Idiot> From Vista? I'm still trying to decide.
<socceroos> The current Kubuntu 9.04 release has a small icon in the system tray that looks like a plug, can you see it?
<socceroos> Idiot: i would have recommended installing Ubuntu 9.04 instead of Kubuntu personally.
<Idiot> Eh, got a tip from a friend who loves Linux.
<Idiot> Let's see... small plug... *searches*
<Idiot> I think I see something that vaguely resembles a plug.
<socceroos> Only because it is a little more 'polished'. I say this because Kubuntu 9.04 currently is experiencing wireless issues in some setups ( ie, wireless encryption).
<raylu> socceroos: that's not true
<socceroos> raylu: yes it is.
<raylu> socceroos: the gui is only used when there's no faster way in the terminal :D
<raylu> 12:45:55   socceroos> Idiot, just to briefly explain, the terminal is only used when you need to exercise fine-grained control over the system - such as interacting with drivers. In almost all circumstances though, there is a GUI tool that will do the job.
<socceroos> raylu: if that's your mentality -- the Kubuntu is only suitable for developers and experienced linux users.
<raylu> well, it's a matter of preference, of course
<robin0800__> raylu: Doesn't work here with mobile broardband
<socceroos> ah, raylu, I thought you were referring to wireless issues
<Idiot> Faster, sure, but how does one actually learn this stuff without years of research and study?
<socceroos> I personally love the terminal
<raylu> robin0800__: er, huh?
<raylu> Idiot: just... use it
<raylu> that's how i learned it
<Idiot> Hrm...
<raylu> that's also how i learned everything else that i'm good at
<raylu> by doing
<Captain_Haddock> anybody having issues with invisible mouse pointers post upgrade to Jaunty?
<Idiot> Well, I mean, maybe I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed and all that, but give me XP and an internet connection and I can do anything I'd ever want to do.
<tsimpson> we all spent years learning how to use linux, but we forgot to write it all down, sorry ;)
<raylu> Idiot: then why are you on linux?
<Idiot> Because XP is going out of service.
<socceroos> raylu: because of vista aparently
<raylu> ah. heh, that's a good reason
<Idiot> Well, I mean, I game.
<robin0800__> Idiot: Windows 7
<Idiot> I don't do much programming beyond some slight web development and such.
<Idiot> Mostly web design if anything.
<socceroos> Idiot: me too.
<Idiot> So, I mean, I guess I don't appreciate what's so great about Linux.
<Idiot> In my experience, Linux means hours and hours of figuring out how to even install a program.
<Idiot> Versus two clicks in Windows.
<raylu> but windows means either you can do it (in 3 seconds) or it can't be done. period.
<socceroos> Idiot: there is a lot thats good about linux, the best way to handle it is to understand that Linux will behave differently than windows - not worse, just differently
<Idiot> I guess... But then, I think I'd rather give up than sort through a thousand lines of code looking for a missing semicolon, heh.
<Captain_Haddock> Idiot: it takes me about 2 seconds to install a program...
<raylu> speaking of that... http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<raylu> also, missing semicolons can be found in seconds. also, you should never need to sort through code :P
<Idiot> What command do yo uuse, Cap'n?
<Idiot> Please forgive my typing on this oddly oversensitive keyboard.
<raylu> Idiot: on kubuntu, aptitude, apt-get, or kpackagekit
<socceroos> Idiot, you can use a GUI to install programs
<Captain_Haddock> Idiot: sudo apt-get install "program name"
<Idiot> What if I don't know the program's name?
<raylu> Idiot: all 3 options i listed have searching capabilities. as does apt-cache
<Captain_Haddock> Idiot: sudo apt-cache search "keyword"
<Captain_Haddock> that's what I use... all the GUIs are frontends for apt
<raylu> apt-cache doesn't tell me if its installed, though :(
<raylu> Captain_Haddock: all the clis are frontends for apt too :D
<Idiot> *stares at the results of a search for "media player"*
<Idiot> Uh... What am I looking at?
<socceroos> a terminal
<faileas> and apt is a front end for dpkg ;p
<Captain_Haddock> raylu: I believe that there are a couple of extensions to apt which help
<Idiot> Everything's for libxinel, or something.
<socceroos> guys, perhaps show him how to use the gui?
<raylu> faileas: no, apt uses dpkg. but the apt toolchain is not merely a frontend for dpkg
<Idiot> Yeah, sorry. I have trouble reading jibberish.
<Captain_Haddock> gibberish*
<Idiot> Sure.
<Captain_Haddock> Idiot: it's a keyword search
<raylu> Idiot: getting a list of media players isn't really possible. you'd have to ask a person about that
<Captain_Haddock> you can refine it further ... or just use the GUI
<robin0800__> Idiot: Kpackagekit is a GUI
<Idiot> I suppose I just don't understand what its' telling me comes up, Cap'n.
<Idiot> Alright, so how do I get this GUI installer up?
<Captain_Haddock> Idiot: all these packages on your screen have the keywords "media player" in their descriptions
<socceroos> Go to the menu, then in the search box at the top, type: kpackage
<socceroos> that should bring it up.
<socceroos> idiot, tell me when you've got that done.
<Idiot> The menu?
<Captain_Haddock> "Start"
<raylu> \=
<socceroos> The big K down on the bottom left hand side of your screen
<Idiot> Ah. -.-'
 * raylu does not approve.
<socceroos> there should be a search box at the top of the menu
<Idiot> Yes, got it.
<socceroos> now search for kpackage
<Idiot> It's running.
<socceroos> raylu: its a good idea not to overwhelm new users.
<socceroos> excelent
<socceroos> now, this tool will (through a gui) allow you to search for and install programs
<Idiot> So let's say I want to play a game.
<socceroos> it will also provide a description of what each program/package does.
<Idiot> I assume I'll need WINE.
<socceroos> if you want to play a windows game - yes
<socceroos> the current versions of WINE will actually run quite a few windows games
<Idiot> Let's hope.
<Idiot> Alright, I've got a single result.
<MushroomKingdom> Hello, I'm trying to install a 4 disk game to Wine
<socceroos> excellent, i'm guessing that single result is 'wine'?
<MushroomKingdom> But I am not able to remove the first disk when it asks for the second disk
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: "not able to?"
<Idiot> Yeah, that's right.
<socceroos> raylu. wine isn't releasing the disk
<Captain_Haddock> MushroomKingdom: try using the device manager
<socceroos> raylu: have to force unmount of disk
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: yes, it tells me that I am not allowed since the drive is in use
<Idiot> I'm going to take a chance and try clicking on it.
<MushroomKingdom> Device manager, yes I tried
<Eveready> Windows 7 will feature XP mode
<Eveready>   Vista skipped
<socceroos> idiot, thats fine, you won't break anything
<raylu> windows 7 premium, business, and ultimate will feature XP mode
<socceroos> package management in Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Debian is very robust.
<Eveready> why not Linux mode? shhesh....
<raylu> Eveready: that exists too. it's called vmware
<faileas> raylu: professional, not premium
<faileas> Eveready: cause they would muck it up ;p
<Eveready> lol or wubi
<raylu> faileas: oh
<faileas> or virtualbox ;p
<Captain_Haddock> kubuntu should just use synaptic :S
<socceroos> MushroomKingdom, try this from the command line: sudo umount /media/cdrom -o force
<Captain_Haddock> kpackagekit looks worse than adept :|
<raylu> i was actually more comfortable with adept than synaptic
<robin0800__> raylu: do you have a link for that?
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, i'll try that thanks
<raylu> and i've never even run kpackagekit
<Captain_Haddock> I just did... *shudder*
<socceroos> Idiot: how you going mate?
<Idiot> I think I installed it.
<Idiot> Can't say for sure.
<raylu> robin0800__: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10229125-56.html
<socceroos> ok, did it say it was downloading the package?
<Idiot> Yeah, resolved some conflicts, had a nice progress bar, I approve.
<raylu> robin0800__: wait..
<socceroos> Idiot: then its done. thats how to install a program in Kubuntu
<raylu> robin0800__: there. http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001258.html
<Idiot> Not too bad, if I know what I'm looking for.
<socceroos> Idiot: the easy way =D
<Idiot> So, how does it work, now
<MushroomKingdom> socceroos: umount: invalid option -- 'o'
<Idiot> I've got a game installed on a network folder.
<Idiot> How do I access my Microsoft network and run the game?
<socceroos> ok, for wine, if you just put the cd in your drive of the game you want to install, I'll show you the next bit.
<raylu> socceroos, MushroomKingdom: mount -o force, umount -f
<MushroomKingdom> oo
<Idiot> Well, I don't really have the CD, I've been keeping it installed on a network folder.
<raylu> guis... cds... such strange and ancient things.
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: wont let me force it out
<socceroos> MushroomKingdom: sudo umount -f /media/cdrom
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: how'd you umount?
<MushroomKingdom> It's a legit CD
<Idiot> Sorry, Ray, but I prefer my "high-tech" as an elaborately fancy GUI, as opposed to a black screen and blinking cursor.
<raylu> Idiot: high-tech doens't make it better. it doesn't even mean anything. also, blinking cursors are annoying :P
<socceroos> Idiot: thats fine - is your network folder on another computer?
<Idiot> Well, it's an external hard drive that I've got connected to a desktop that shares it over the network.
<socceroos> MushroomKingdom: did that last command I gave work?
<MushroomKingdom> socceroos: It tells me the drive is busy, and wont do anything
<socceroos> Idiot: ok, is that computer the one you're currently using or is it another computer on your same network?
<Idiot> Ray, I was referring to all those TV shows/movies that make hacking look like a point and click process.
<Idiot> Well, it's within five feet of my computer, but oh so far away.
<raylu> indeed it is, thanks to windows networking
<Idiot> So close and yet so digitally far.
<Idiot> So, how do I connect to a windows network?
<Idiot> And, Ray, please don't, like, hack me and overclock my processor to burn-out to prove how superior Linux is.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: that's strange that it gave you that with -f. consider making ISOs of all the cds first
<socceroos> Idiot: ok
<MushroomKingdom> I was thinking about that, I do have the iso's already on my computer. I just sudo mount -o /media/cdrom?
<Idiot> So, how can I do this, socceroos?
<socceroos> Idiot: go to start and open up 'dolphin' - its the icon that looks like a set of blue drawers
<socceroos> dolphin is KDE's file manager
<linux-hdtv_> I would not have believed it, but KDE 4.2 of Kubuntu is now frozen stiff because i started alarm-clock ...
<socceroos> like the windows one you use to browse C:\
<socceroos> tell me when you've got that open
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: are you typing from another machine?
<linux-hdtv_> If the Ehernet socket on the computer is blinking orange, what are the chances my ftp-upload is still going ?
<linux-hdtv_> yes raylu
<Idiot> Didn't see it, so I searched for it.
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: have you tried ctrl+alt+f1 yet?
<socceroos> Idiot, so its open now?
<Idiot> Is that like putting 192.168.1.1 into a hacking program?
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: to mount the isos? no
<linux-hdtv_> raylu, i could log in there ...
<Idiot> I've got something called "Kontact" open.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: mount file.iso /media/cdrom1
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: killall alarm-clock
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: oh, ok I'll try
<socceroos> Idiot: lol, thats like microsoft Outlook
<socceroos> idiot: you dont need that =)
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: the mount point must exist before mounting and
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: that command will actually fail
<Idiot> Yeah, I wondered.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: but it'll tell you the additional flag you need to make it work. i can never remember what it is
<raylu> socceroos: no, it doesn't fail all over itself
<MushroomKingdom> rayly: thank you
<Idiot> Okay, I don't see dolphin off-hand.
<socceroos> Idiot: when you go to the start menu, it should be listed in your favourites
<Idiot> Oh, yes.
<Idiot> If only you'd told me to look for "file manager."
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: should I sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<socceroos> idiot: lol
<socceroos> idiot: sorry, next time i'll remember =D
<Idiot> I think I just realized something.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: yes
<linux-hdtv_> thanks, raylu. it looks like gftp is still running (top).
<socceroos> raylu: true - I use Kontact in my day job 24/7 - its rock solid in KDE 4.2.2
<Idiot> I now know why people go to Linux: people just like to play elementary school teacher on IRC for fools like me.
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: so, can you get back to the desktop now?
<socceroos> Idiot: hahaha, not likely
<linux-hdtv_> how ?
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: ctrl+alt+f7
<Idiot> So, with Dolphin up, now what?
<socceroos> Idiot: now, down the side, click on network
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: mount: can't find /media/cdrom1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: you didn't specify the iso you're mounting, then
<Idiot> Yeah, got it.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: if you only specify one argument, it assumes it can find the other in one of those two files
<socceroos> Idiot: now, it should give you an icon saying ;'samba shares'
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: I sent sudo mount file.iso /media/cdrom1 but it wants a -o loop
<socceroos> click on that
<linux-hdtv_> ctrl-alt-f7 shows a completely black screen and a white skull as the mouse pointer.
<Idiot> See it, yup.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: yeah. that's the flag :D
<socceroos> ok
<Idiot> Oh, alright.
<socceroos> now, does it show your local 'WORKGROUP'
<Idiot> There it is.
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: strange... try f8.. and the other f keys too :P
<Idiot> Well, it shows my workgroup, yeah.
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: so I tried sudo mount file.iso /media/cdrom1 -o and got nothing, and sudo mount -o file.iso /media/cdrom1 and got that
<socceroos> Idiot: sweet, its working =)
<Idiot> I'm actually clever enough to change my workgroup's name, believe it or not.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: er, where's the loop
<socceroos> Idiot: lol, i can believe that - you're a windows guru - linux is different =)
<linux-hdtv_> the skull is probably because i tried some key combinations, probably an app allowing to kill the window you click on with it.
<linux-hdtv_> how can i stop the skull ?
<Idiot> Different frightens me. That's why I'm Republican.
<socceroos> Idiot: lol
<Idiot> Alright.
<Idiot> I've got a nice .exe file here.
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: I'm not entirely certain where I'm supposed to place it, and what exactly I'm doing.
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: escape. xkill, i'm guessing?
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom1
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: ah! That worked. Thank you.
<Idiot> So, how do I kick this .exe's butt?
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: Day 5 of Linux today, going well so far :D
<socceroos> Idiot, try clicking once on it
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: now, you may have to do some screwy things for wine to treat them as cd drives
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: something in winecfg... maybe...
<socceroos> should then open it like any other windows program
<kaist> how can I look up clamav virus definitions? Like for example : Trojan.Packed-142
<Idiot> Eep! A pop-up window!
<socceroos> what does the window say?
<socceroos> Idiot: BTW, what game are you trying to install?
<Idiot> It demands to know what I want to open it with.
<Idiot> Not so much install as run.
<Idiot> Neverwinter Nights.
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: It seems good, the install is back on track. I was able to find the drive immediately and everything is running smooth
<socceroos> ah, so - the network folder you're currently browsing is an already installed game on another computer?
<Idiot> Right.
<Idiot> And yes, it works (at least on Windows).
<linux-hdtv_> xkill, probably. still the black screen is unexpected. and escape does not quit the skull cursor. for now i'm just happy gftp is finishing the job (3GB upload). thank you raylu.
<socceroos> Idiot: you may have problems running this through WINE over the network............but we'll give it a go
<socceroos> in that popup window
<linux-hdtv_> ctrl-alt-f1-8 no different, ctrl-alt-f9 no effect
<socceroos> type in 'wine' (without quotes) in that top bar and click on 'Remember this choice' down the bottom
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: no problem. in tty1 (c+a+f1), you should be able to kill xkill if it's running. try pgrep -l kill
<Idiot> Aww... It says "wine" not fouuuuund.... *whiny*
<socceroos> hmmmmmm
<linux-hdtv_> nothing
<socceroos> ok, idiot, just try this for me: hit ALT+F2 and then in the little box that pops up, type: wine
<MushroomKingdom> Uhh, for Idiot's problem.. Would it be possible to copy the game files and put them into Wine's C:\ drive and run it from there?
<Idiot> It doesn't really do anything.
<socceroos> MushroomKingdom, it certainly is an option - I wanna try run it over the network first though =)
<Idiot> Doesn't find anything.
<socceroos> Idiot: that would suggest it isn't properly installed
<Idiot> Yeah.
<socceroos> idiot: we're going to do something frightening here - open up........A TERMINAL
<socceroos> *cue horror music*
<MushroomKingdom> socceroos: Hm, yeah that would be the better option. I found it hard to run things across Windows to Linux :(
<Idiot> AUUUGHHH! *screams in horror*
<MushroomKingdom> Pffft terminal. Terminal rocks :D
<Idiot> It's open.
<MushroomKingdom> it's where my IRC is
<socceroos> MushroomKingdom: Idiot, is new to linux - just starting slowly
<faileas> socceroos: its called going down the rabbit hole ;p
<socceroos> Idiot, ok, so
<socceroos> type this: winecfg
<socceroos> and hit enter
<MushroomKingdom> socceroos: I'm on day 5 :D
<Idiot> My hobbies are drinking chlorox, bashing my head against a brick wall until it goes black, and trying to figure out Linux.
<raylu> socceroos: ...wine isn't installed
<socceroos> MushroomKingdom: nice one =)
<MushroomKingdom> socceroos: Yep, after 15 years of Windows. Fully switched.
<socceroos> raylu: I'm going to find out
<Idiot> Command not found, socc.
<socceroos> MushroomKingdom: well done mate - not many can do that =)
<socceroos> Idiot: ok, try this: sudo apt-get install wine
 * faileas allegedly has a windows and a linux box at the moment. *notes one is on kubuntu, and the other on lxde ;p)
<socceroos> you'll need to enter in your login pasword and hit enter
<raylu> linux-hdtv_: i suspect something else is eating up the cpu
<Idiot> Couldn't find package wine.
<MushroomKingdom> socceroos: :) It was time for a change, and a good change at that. Anywho, I've got a brand new problem. Wine won't let me in the C:\ drive D:
<raylu> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<raylu> universe isn't on by default
<socceroos> raylu: ah
 * svingzemeate <-- Grabs ticket #742 *doh!*... Yakuake vs. Jaunty ponderance.
<raylu> which makes me wonder what Idiot saw when he thought he installed wine
<socceroos> raylu: yeah
<Idiot> Well, there was, like, a progress bar and stuff.
<Idiot> It went from left to right.
<Idiot> So I assumed that it did something.
<elliottm> a reasonable assumption
<MushroomKingdom> Hm, I'm still confused myself about the Universe and Multivserse. I have them enabled but I have no idea how
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: /etc/apt/sources.list
<MushroomKingdom> Hm, thats into terminal?
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: no, that's where they're enabled
<MushroomKingdom> Oh
<socceroos> Idiot: basically it goes like this, we need to enable your installation of Kubuntu to access all of the packages that are available
<MushroomKingdom> But, how did I magically enable them? :s
<socceroos> idiot: its fairly simple to do
<raylu> see, it's nice knowing what's going on in your system. the gui hides that and it's ok when you never need to know. in other words, perfect guis are nice
<Idiot> Ahh, I see.
<Wolfcastle> greetings ppl
<Idiot> Well, I was running off a live CD. Guess I should have mentioned that.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: what do you use for your package management?
<socceroos> Idiot.....................
<socceroos> You're running of a live cd?????????
<socceroos> =D lol
<Idiot> ^.^; Sorry...
<socceroos> thats fine dude - its just a bit funny
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: I did apt-get for everything
<socceroos> games will run slow on a live CD
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: hrm... maybe installing it enables universe, etc.
<raylu> Idiot: and you'll have to reinstall
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: So it's possible I enabled it by installing things?
<MushroomKingdom> crazy
<Idiot> So, what's the call on Windows 7's beta?
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: no, installing kubuntu to disk
<raylu> Idiot: more of the same
<Idiot> Better than Vista?
<socceroos> Idiot: a live cd doesn't actually install anything on your computer - you're just running everythin in RAM.
<raylu> Idiot: "better" in the sense that they patched ugly crap up more
<mefisto__> is there a kde scanner program? kooka seems to have been retired
<raylu> Idiot: it's still annoying to use. UAC is less annoying about your own actions
<socceroos> Idiot: so basically, you've been 'test driving' Kubuntu instead of running it off your computer.
<Idiot> Am I the only one here who likes XP?
<str1fe13> Windows 7 is better for the average Windows user than Vista/XP.  "Better" is relative :)
<Idiot> Yeah, I guess I knew that, socc, just didn't enter the run command for brain power.
<socceroos> idiot: I'll take XP any day over vista - but I'll take Ubuntu any day over XP.
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: So by me making an iso of Kubuntu and installing it on my HDD I have Universe?
<str1fe13> It all comes down to opinion i guess.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: what i mean is universe isn't enabled on the livecd
<Idiot> I'm curious--what is it that you do on Linux that you wouldn't/couldn't do on XP?
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: but when it installs, it updates the sources.list to include universe
<raylu> Idiot: not use my mouse
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: Oh, yeah no i formatted my HDD for this
<Idiot> Oh, well, congrats, I guess.
<porky> this linux crap is not even working.
<porky> i put the usb drive in. fail.
<socceroos> Idiot: the advantage of linux is that - if you're motivated - you can get it to do anything you want
<Idiot> I suppose... Though, really, XP does everything I want.
<Idiot> Problem is an  increasing lack of driver support.
<porky> there used to be a window that would ask me if i wanted to open my usb drive.  like 20 minits ago when i was using it.
<porky> the linux crap is failing.
<raylu> Idiot: so you switched to the OS with even less driver support :P
<Idiot> Good point.
<raylu> porky: so mount it manually :D
<porky> i hate extra typing.
<raylu> porky: i hate extra clicking
<Idiot> Really, is there any option besides btt-rapeage by Vista?
<porky> in windows you dont have to type anything to use the usb drive.  it just works.
<raylu> btt = ?
<porky> why is it linux stuff works only some of the time
<socceroos> butt
<raylu> porky: it always works for me. i can mount any usb drive. as a bonus, i don't have to deal with sandisk crap
<raylu> porky: and "works" makes no sense, so "just works" is impossible.
<Idiot> Yeah, my u-key just ignored me.
<porky> whats sandisk ?
<raylu> porky: nothing can "Just work" until it can read my mind
<porky> well when i used to plug the usb drive it.
<porky> it worked
<raylu> porky: it's a particularly nasty brand of usb drive that runs some crap when you plug it in
<porky> now it's not
<socceroos> Idiot: if you want to seriously use Kubuntu - you'll need to install it on one of your computers
<porky> im tired of this linux crap.
<raylu> porky: no, it didn't "work," it did what you exepected
<socceroos> porky, what the matter
<porky> no im talking about kde asking me if i want to open it
<raylu> porky: if it wasn't what you wanted (like it is for me), then it would have been broken
<Idiot> Ah, but if it doens't work, of course, then I've got to reinstall vista, etc.
<porky> how am i supposed to know which device in /dev is my usb drive ?
<noaXess> good morning
<socceroos> Idiot: you can install Kubuntu along side of vista
<raylu> porky: sudo fdisk -l. or just guess. it's usually sdb1
<socceroos> as in 'dual boot'
<raylu> porky: if you only have one scsi drive
<Idiot> It just seems astounding that y'all spend all the time that Linux requires just so you can... uh, what is it you do?
<porky> usb is scsi ?
<jschall> is there ANY way to make my mouse side buttons work as forward/back in konqueror? they work fine in firefox.
<Idiot> Doesn't that require a seperate partition?
<noaXess> i have a blocked update in my software updates: kde-style-qtcurve - 0.59.3-1ubuntu1
<raylu> porky: no, but you only use one controller, i believe. also, ls -l /dev/disk*
<noaXess> what to do with that?
<noaXess> or how to install this blocked update? over konsole
<jschall> Idiot: not necessarily, look up wubi. it works great and can be uninstalled from windows
<MushroomKingdom> Where do I find my WINE C:\ folder from the root dir?
<socceroos> Idiot, it does require a separate partition - but Kubuntu can do that for you - also, we 'linux' users do all the same kinds of things you do on XP, just normal stuff.
<jschall> MushroomKingdom: /home/username/.wine/drive_c
<porky> ugh more typing.
<porky> i have work to do .
 * porky puts the xp cd back in.
<socceroos> Idiot: jschall's suggestion is good
<Idiot> Well, on XP I do: internet browsing, video-watching, and game-playing.
<Idiot> And that's about the extent of it, aside from some photoshop-raping.
<socceroos> I would also recommend downloading and installing wubi - which will then install Kubuntu onto your windows machine like it was another program
<Idiot> Wubi?
<porky> wtf ?
<socceroos> Idiot, thats what i do on linux
<porky> ok now this linux crap really sucks.  i ran sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<Idiot> Oh, what kind of games, socc?
<porky> and i can see the contents via cd
<porky> but konquror cant
<porky> whats wrong with this linux crap.
<raylu> porky: are you saying you don't have time to type?
<porky> raylu: i mean extra typing.
<socceroos> porky - if you want help then can I suggest being a bit less verbally animated?
<jschall> porky: permissions are probably wrong.
<porky> tf ?
<svingzemeate> Anyone know of a simple fix for Yaquake hotkey(F12)? Just need to know how to get it working with Jaunty.
<Rayner> what's up with ext4 in kubuntu jaunty, I thought it didn't work on kernels < 2.6.29
<raylu> porky: and instead, you have time for extra clicking?
<porky> yeah.
<porky> what do you mean?
<socceroos> Idiot: I play (on Ubuntu), WoW, BF1942, BF 2142, Counter Strike:Source and Oblivion
<raylu> porky: because in some way, using the mouse is faster than using the keyboard?
<Idiot> Never finished Oblivion.
<raylu> porky: because it's easier to use a continous input device (the mouse) to do discrete operations
<Idiot> Never tried WoW. I'm into Neverwinter Nights for the same thing.
<raylu> porky: than a discrete input device (the keyboard)?
<porky> what happend to i stick my usb drive in.  kde opens it.
<socceroos> Idiot: yeah me neither - i keep getting distracted on side quests.
<Idiot> Neverwinter Nights has elements of being an MMORPG, but it's more roleplay-oriented.
<porky> windows had the usb drive figured out years ago.  is linux still working on it?  is it a bug in the kernal?
<raylu> porky: no, but you don't have it figured out
<raylu> porky: and you are blaming it on your software
<porky> what happend to i stick my usb drive in.  kde opens it.
<porky> it worked 20 mintis ago like that
<porky> and yesterday
<raylu> porky: did you upgrade to 9.04 since then?
<porky> no
<raylu> porky: there might be an icon in your panel for recnetly plugged in devices
<raylu> porky: i wouldn't know since i removed it
<lolipop_> Hi, when i perform a uname -a on 9.04, i can see the "#42-Ubuntu SMP Fri", how can i change that Ubuntu to something else
<socceroos> Porky, when you last used your usb drive, did you ask KDE to 'unmount' it or did you just pull it out?
<porky> upgrading made my wireless NOT work
<raylu> porky: then just mount the device
<porky> i just pulled it out, becuase in windows you can just pull it out.
<raylu> lolipop_: that's an option set when compiling the kernel... so you can't
<raylu> lolipop_: unless you want to roll your own kernel
<Idiot> *snickes at socc's suggestive question*
<Idiot> Though I assume that WINE has trouble with newer games.
<socceroos> Porky, even in windows you can't just pull it out - while Windows makes it look like you're doing no harm - each time you do that, you corrupt the filesystem on the device.
<Idiot> i.e., Mass Effect, Fallout 3, Crysis...
<raylu> so do most cpus on that last one :P
<porky> socceroos. so how would you unmount it on windows.
<Idiot> There IS a "safely remove device" thing in Windows.
<raylu> porky: "safely" remove device
<lolipop_> raylu: i see, for now, my hostname is lolipop, but when i ping it from other machine, my hostname is ubuntu.myLANdomain.com
<socceroos> Idiot, WINE is still getting support for DirectX 10, but just to note, WINE actually works better with newer games than with older ones.
<raylu> lolipop_: oh. that has nothing to do with it :P
<raylu> lolipop_: cat /etc/hostname
<socceroos> Idiot: true, that does the same as the 'unmount' in KDE.
<lolipop_> raylu: yeah, its lolipop inside
<Idiot> on the taskbar is an icon you click, then select your USB drive
<fag> now how do i make my wireless work?
<raylu> lolipop_: also... what os is the other machine? why is it reverse dns-ing your machine's name during a ping?
<mefisto__> it doesn't "corrupt the filesystem on the device" every time. It's just that you run the risk of that every time you do it. eventually, it's gonna happen
<str1fe13> Good evening, quick simple question I hope - On a fresh install of Kubuntu Jaunty, what would be ideal sizes of /, /home, and /boot partitions on a 160gb drive? First time installing/using Linux.
<fag> when i ran a bunch of upgrades, it screwed with my kernel. and now wireless doesent work.
<Idiot> It's got a little green arrow and a gray thing.
<raylu> str1fe13: swap?
<fag> my wireless works on a fresh installation of intrepid.
<str1fe13> swap is 2gb matching my ram.
<fag> via kdenetworkmanager
<raylu> str1fe13: you can spend 10-100MB on /boot. dividing the other two up is sort of up to you
<noaXess> i have a blocked update: kde-style-qtcurve
<lolipop_> raylu: i have a m0n0-wall router in my LAN
<socceroos> mefisto__: it will only break the filesystem if a write is in progress - but each time you do it then it will still corrupt the Log for the partition.
<noaXess> if i do a : sudo apt-get install kde-style-qtcurve then i get: kde4-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig will be removed..
<raylu> noaXess: because the two conflict with each other
<raylu> noaXess: aptitude show kde-style-qtcurve
<noaXess> raylu: ok.. an now? install kde.style-qtcurve?
<raylu> noaXess: if you don't want kde4-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig, then sure.
<str1fe13> raylu: how about this then...how necessary is a separate boot partition?
<Idiot> Socc, what did you like about about linux when you first started?
<raylu> str1fe13: not. but some people like to not have it mounted
<raylu> str1fe13: also, it's very useful if you have multiple OSs
<fag> why is it in windows you can resize you rpartition with out a boot disk, but in linux you can resize mounted partitions?
<raylu> str1fe13: splitting up / and /home isn't necessary either unless you plan to reinstall linux. or have multiple OSs, again
<socceroos> Idiot: I was interested in Linux to begin with because i found windows far to restrictive
<fag> err can't
<fag> err let me repharse
<socceroos> I wanted to explore the world of software and Windows just held me back.
<fag> why is it in windows you can resize your partition without a boot disk, but in linux you cant resize mounted partitions?
<raylu> fag: how can you resize your partition while it's mounted in windows? i dont' believe that
<Idiot> Ahh. You know, I can't say I've ever thought in Windows, "damn, I wish I could do this, but I just can't." Maybe I've used Windows too long/don't think open-mindedly enough.
<raylu> fag: through a bit of work it's possible in linux, though
<socceroos> Idiot: it completely depends on what you want to do
<Idiot> Well, if it's got uTorrent and can run .exes, I'm fairly satisfied.
<raylu> socceroos: i disagree. it completely depends on whether you want to do what you want to do or you're just happy with what the developers of your software wanted to do
<str1fe13> raylu: so basically for a first linux install having swap its own partition and everything else on the remaining 158gb is perfectly fine?  I don't plan on using other OSes on the computer I'm installing Kubuntu on, or reinstalling any time soon.
<fag> thinking open minded is nice, but redundancy sucks.  linux makes everything harder.
<socceroos> for example, you would find it hard to turn your Windows XP machine into a fully functional Primary Domain Controller for an enterprise network, but I could do that right now if i wanted to on my linux box  - its just so flexible.
<mefisto__> Idiot: in windows I'm constantly thinking "I wish I could select and middleclick to copy/paste"
<raylu> str1fe13: yep. and that's why it's the default the installer uses
<daskreech> str1fe13: I'd make a /home
<Idiot> Really? Huh.
<Idiot> I never would have even thought to do that, mefisto.
<raylu> fag: that's the price for making everything possible
<daskreech> Idiot: you'll miss it on'ceit's gone
<Idiot> I use it already to navigate the webbie.
<fag> when im in windows am always like, damn i wish i could program raw sockets.
<socceroos> mefisto__:  I must say, I love the middle click copy too! =)
<daskreech> fag: Redundancy isn't athat bad
<Idiot> Once what is? uTorrent, dask?
<noaXess> raylu: which of the two package should i leave in the system: kde4-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig or kde-style-qtcurve?
<raylu> daskreech: why make a /home if you don't plan to install other OSs?
<raylu> noaXess: that depends on which you want
<Idiot> CTRL+C always satisfied me, personally. xD
<raylu> noaXess: i don't even know what qtcurve is :P
<daskreech> raylu: you will
<noaXess> raylu: ok :)
<raylu> Idiot: the mentaility about select = copy is: why would you highlight if you weren't copying?
<mefisto__> Idiot: that was kind of my point. if you don't know you can do it, you'll probably never want to. another one is middle-clicking or right-clicking the maximize button to maximize vertically or horizontally
<raylu> daskreech: yeah, i've come to realize that too. but he said he wasn't planning on it, so...
<Idiot> Maybe I was highlighting because some idiot used hard-to-see colors, raylu. :p
<raylu> mefisto__: actually, that exists in windows 7 when you drag to the side of the desktop. on the other hand placing windows on the side is now a pain
<daskreech> raylu: More useful then. Means he'll build up a lot of data that he will want to save before he hits a reinstall time
<raylu> Idiot: ah. it doesn't do it automatically in firefox, i think.
<Idiot> Interesing, mefisto...
<daskreech> assuming str1fe13 is a he :)
<raylu> daskreech: yep :D
<str1fe13> daskreech: I'm installing Kubuntu on basically a throwaway laptop.  It's not even my primary computer by any means, everything important I do on my desktop
<str1fe13> this is mostly for experimentation/fun
<daskreech> str1fe13: do what you want then. Experiment till your eyes cross and your fingers gnarl
<socceroos> Idiot: I'm out for a while, gotta get some work done =) Hope it all goes well mate!
<Idiot> So, to all you Linux-peoples, do tell: which is worse: XP or the latest MacOS?
<Idiot> Thanks for the help, socc.
<rufong> str1: have fun, tink i'm gonna play with xfce later on, 9.04 stable so time to install something over 8.04
<raylu> Idiot: any mac os
<Idiot> Youch, raylu.
<svingzemeate> Ello all, anyone know of a fix for Yaquake hotkey(F12)? Just need to know how to get it working with Jaunty.
<Idiot> That's a low blow.
<str1fe13> daskreech: I'm not sure about fingers gnarling, just wanted to get a feel of the purpose of various partitions and how I should organize them for trying out Linux
<daskreech> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<str1fe13> I'm probably going to be using this laptop to take notes in class, but nothing incredibly major
<daskreech> str1fe13: In general any area that might need it's own management gets it's own parittion
<raylu> str1fe13: make sure to turn off the login/logout/etc sounds :D
<Wolfcastle> I get a message saying my mplayer is old and will not work well with smplayer
<Idiot> Why MacOS > XP?
<Wolfcastle> Is there a way to update mplayer?
<raylu> Idiot: er, you asked which is worse.
<daskreech> Wolfcastle: What release of Kubuntu are you using ?
<Idiot> Oh.
<Wolfcastle> daskreech: jaunty
<Idiot> I knew that.
<str1fe13> Idiot: Mac/Windows/Linux is a silly argument, it all comes down to a person's preferences in the long run.  All 3 have their advantages and disadvantages for each user.
<Idiot> Yeah, Mac sucks!
<daskreech> Wolfcastle: should be pretty up to date
<Idiot> I still take some slight snooty pride in pissing on Mac.
<Idiot> Electrocution hurts, though.
<daskreech> Idiot: can you take that discussion to offtopic ?
<Idiot> Which discussion? I can give it a try. : p
<daskreech> The whole windows versus linux verus Mac
<Wolfcastle> daskreech: I don't know, it's version 1.0rc2 and according to the official page it's outdated
<Idiot> Versus etch-a-sketch.
<Idiot> etch-a-sketch = best OS ever
<Idiot> Nothing you can't do.
<raylu> Idiot: you can't shake it
<str1fe13> Alright, last question.  Say I put / and /home on separate partitions as suggested...which should be bigger than the other, very generally?
<Idiot> Well, you CAN, it's just not great.
<raylu> str1fe13: /home, in my case
<daskreech> str1fe13: /home
<daskreech> str1fe13: By a fair amount
<raylu> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<raylu> /dev/sda6              14G  4.4G  8.9G  34% /
<str1fe13> Alrighty, making / 20gb and the other 135gb /home then, I spose.
<str1fe13> I'll be back if something catches fire.  Thanks for all the help!
<daskreech> str1fe13: 20GB is huge
<str1fe13> :S
<daskreech> I have / as 7 Gb
<daskreech>  I've never come close to filling it
<str1fe13> hmm
<daskreech> 10GB is probably more than you will ever need
<raylu> daskreech: i can totally imagine str1fe13 installing *ubuntu-desktop
<str1fe13> :s
<daskreech> unles you are installing all the desktops
<raylu> in which case your menus get filled with crap :D
<daskreech> then 15 GB is overkill but safe
<Idiot> If you're tech-savvy and you know it, say "I am"
<str1fe13> no, im just going with basic kubuntu install, with a few apps here and there if I'm unhappy with the defaults.
<daskreech> str1fe13: 10GB
<daskreech> you can grow it later if needed
<str1fe13> I don't really picture myself installing much more than firefox, codecs and drivers, and perhaps a games pack for killing time though
<Idiot> I guess no "I ams"?
<str1fe13> *nod* I'll just make it 8gb for the time being, since that's about what's left over if i make /home 150
<str1fe13> i think thats all i need then unless something catches on fire
<Idiot> Or someONE.
<Idiot> or worse, someWHERE.
<Idiot> Anyone else tired?
<str1fe13> I've consumed way too many Jones Sodas to be tired.
<Idiot> I've eaten about twenty cups of peanuts.
<Idiot> I'm pretty not-so-good-feeling.
<Idiot> Anyway, I'm off. Thanks for helping me to dick around with Linux, everyone.
<digdeep> does anyone has problem to watch youtube. I can watch it, but there is no sound
<cece__> i tried to install ku9.04 on my pc with flashdisk ,but when i can't use my keyboard when it came to log on window
<jschall> how can i make kwin run with an environment variable?
<raylu> cece__: can you log in to a tty? (ctrl+alt+f1)?
<cece__> yes
<cece__> but with the alternate iso
<cece__> with the desktop.iso ,it doesn't work out
<AaNnAa> hi2all
<daskreech> hi2AaNnAa
<MushroomKingdom> Ugh, So WINE won't recognise my CD. I can't play a game now because of this. Any one have any ideas of getting this to work?
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: winecfg, change what counts as a cd
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: more likely, there's some drm on it. securom, etc.
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: Just configure wine or is there an actual program?
<raylu> jschall: you could change your login type in kdm to .xsession and write your own .xsession... but there's probably an easier way
<raylu> jschall: oh, ~/.kde/env
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: "winecfg"
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: I can't find it
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: er... it should come with wine. just run it
<str1fe13> righto then
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: Ok, got it. Uh, what exactly am I changing?
<str1fe13> i was not expecting that install to only take 15 minutes.  but im not arguing. :D
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: Can I set it to read .iso files?
<daskreech> str1fe13: Guess how much software it installed :)
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: no... you have to mount them
<str1fe13> everything that's on the live cd.
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: you're adding the mount points of your iso files to the list of cd drives
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: What about if the .iso is on a cd?
<str1fe13> i'm IRCing from linux on my hard drive now.  that's a lot of stuff in not a lot of time.
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: ok
<daskreech> str1fe13: No installation of Office software or anything needed afterwards :) nice :)
<Captain_Haddock> !nvidia
<str1fe13> im pretty sure my windows install took a few hours at least
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<str1fe13> and that was just windows.
<daskreech> str1fe13: A few days
<str1fe13> dasrreech: aw, it wasnt that bad:p
<daskreech> str1fe13: how long did it take to do anti virus installs and spyware checkers and Office stuff and tools so that the computer was usable ?
<daskreech> You can say it
<daskreech> Days :)
<raylu> anti-virus... spyware... i don't have either of those on windows
<elliottm> i never install antibirus and stuff
<raylu> but i have clamav on linux... :P
<str1fe13> i still don't have office tools on my windows install haha, that's what google docs is for.
<str1fe13> I'd guess that installing windows and all components to make it usable took almost all of a saturday.
<str1fe13> once i got my games and misc software on, that was a multiple-day deal in the end, but eh
<str1fe13> i still like this better
<Captain_Haddock> anyone know where I can edit the driver *version* for the nvidia driver? I can't start X now because of a driver mismatch
<daskreech> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Captain_Haddock> daskreech: that just specifies "nvidia" and not the version of the driver
<Captain_Haddock> X complains that I have 1.77 in some places and 1.80 elsewhere
<daskreech> Captain_Haddock: Oh that's in your modules
<daskreech> happy hunting :)
<Captain_Haddock> daskreech: where would that be? :P
<Captain_Haddock> it isn't in the X11 directory from what I can tell
<daskreech> It won't be
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: I still can't seem to get the game running. It wont even open when I click on the .exe in the cd
<Captain_Haddock> is there a commandline equivalent for jockey?
<daskreech> what does jockey do again?
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: run it in the terminal. wine gives quite a bit of output
<raylu> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<mefisto__> MushroomKingdom: what's the game? can you find it here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<raylu> !find jockey-kde
<ubottu> Found: jockey-kde
<raylu> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 120 kB
<raylu> that was not enlightening.
<daskreech> Ah umm not sure it would be needed on the command line
<mefisto__> jockey is "hardware drivers" in the system submenu
<MushroomKingdom> raylu: I don't quite follow
<MushroomKingdom> mefisto_: Myst III exile
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: run the executable in the terminal. "wine file.exe"
<MushroomKingdom> ok
<labele1> ciao
<labele1> come  faccio a sapere che qualcuno mi legge?
<raylu> !it | labele1
<ubottu> labele1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mefisto__> MushroomKingdom: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1820
<MushroomKingdom> mefisto__: ah, ok. Grabbing the nocd now
<labele1> hi room
<str1fe13> Is there not a simple terminal command to install flash, java, and all that other miscellaneous good stuff in one fell swoop?  I seem to remember seeing it somewhere.
<daskreech> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 991 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<gigasoft> i have problem with screen drivers, mu screen works at 50 hz, is any way to inpruve it
<mefisto__> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gigasoft> (mu english is not so good, sorry :( )
<mefisto__> str1fe13: I think kubuntu-restricted-extras might be what you're looking for
<daskreech> gigasoft: Which language do you prefer?
<gigasoft> montenegrian
<gigasoft> any help with mu refresh rate?
<daskreech> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<daskreech> Ha
<raylu> heh
<daskreech> gigasoft: you can set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gigasoft> <daskreech>how
<daskreech> gigasoft: You want it to work at 50hz ?
<gigasoft> daskreech> no at higher rate
<daskreech> Which rate?
<gigasoft> 75 hz
<daskreech> and it is at 50hz now ?
<gigasoft> :(
<gigasoft> yes
<daskreech> ok pastebin the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<str1fe13> thank you, though that one didnt seem to get flash
<daskreech> str1fe13: It should
<str1fe13> just must not have seen it then.
<str1fe13> going to try youtube...
<str1fe13> yeah, youtube videos won't load.
<raylu> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<str1fe13> there we go
<str1fe13> danke
<gigasoft> daskreech: so what to change
<raylu> kubuntu-restricted-extras actually pulled in flashplugin-installer for me, but upgrading firefox broke it so i had to reinstall. i don't think that should be a problem for you on a clean install, though
<herman> When you use konversation, how do you find the list of chat rooms that you saved?
<daskreech> that you saved?
<herman> After it shows me all of the chat rooms it asked me if I want to save list. I clicked yes.
<raylu> herman: it just gets saved to a text file
<herman> Thank you
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<herman> I found the list I saved in the document folder.
<herman> Is there a easy way to enable my usb ports on ubuntu 9:04. I googled the problem and noticed a lot of people have the same problem
<raylu> "enable?"
<herman> I have three usb ports that do not work
<herman> It does recognize my sd card slot
<raylu> what are you plugging in?
<herman> Flash drive
<ActionParsnip1> herman: run.   sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip1> herman: does the partition show in that output?
<herman> yes it does show
<raylu> then this isn't a problem with the usb drives
<raylu> just mount it :D
<ActionParsnip1> herman: your usb is "enabled" then isnt it
<herman> When i typed in fdisk -1 it said invalid option
<ActionParsnip1> herman: its ell not one
<raylu> ...?
<ActionParsnip1> herman: we want to list the partitions, list starts with l, sudo fdisk -l
<herman> It shows 3 partitions
<herman> linux, extended and swap
<herman> sda 1, sda 2 and sda 5.
<raylu> sounds like a legitimate issue then. could you pastebin: ls -l /dev/disk/*
<raylu> also, lspci -v
<ActionParsnip1> herman: does it show a device in lsusb
<raylu> oh yeah... lsusb...
<herman> 13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10)
<herman>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 009f
<herman>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
<herman>         Memory at c0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
<herman>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<herman>         Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
<herman> it lists 3 usb controllers that all say the same
<raylu> hrm. no idea.
<raylu> could you pastebin ls -l /dev/disk/*
<raylu> but lsusb would be more useful, so show us that fist
<raylu> *first
<herman> ok
<herman> herman@ubuntuherman:~$  lsusb
<herman> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<herman> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<herman> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ActionParsnip1> herman: use pastebin please
<herman> herman@ubuntuherman:~$  ls -l /dev/disk/*
<herman> /dev/disk/by-id:
<herman> total 0
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-04-28 19:55 ata-HTS548040M9AT00_MRL252L2KL18SB -> ../../sda
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 ata-HTS548040M9AT00_MRL252L2KL18SB-part1 -> ../../sda1
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 ata-HTS548040M9AT00_MRL252L2KL18SB-part2 -> ../../sda2
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 ata-HTS548040M9AT00_MRL252L2KL18SB-part5 -> ../../sda5
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-04-28 19:55 scsi-SATA_HTS548040M9AT00_MRL252L2KL18SB -> ../../sda
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 scsi-SATA_HTS548040M9AT00_MRL252L2KL18SB-part1 -> ../../sda1
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 scsi-SATA_HTS548040M9AT00_MRL252L2KL18SB-part2 -> ../../sda2
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 scsi-SATA_HTS548040M9AT00_MRL252L2KL18SB-part5 -> ../../sda5
<herman> /dev/disk/by-path:
<herman> total 0
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-04-28 19:55 pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> ../../sda
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1 -> ../../sda1
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0-part2 -> ../../sda2
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0-part5 -> ../../sda5
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-04-28 19:55 pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:1:0 -> ../../sr0
<herman> /dev/disk/by-uuid:
<herman> total 0
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 310091a6-28f1-4125-9c4a-7bc07c873775 -> ../../sda5
<herman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-04-28 19:55 34ea9e20-e919-4070-9def-3841dcb49591 -> ../../sda1
<herman> herman@ubuntuherman:~$
<skierpage> Konqueror 4.2.2 in Kubuntu 9.04 installed flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree, and I installed libxine1-ffmpeg , but Flash movies are silent.  I'm not sure what I'm missing.
<ActionParsnip1> skierpage: http://linuxlab.dk/tipsntricks/flash-konqueror
<skierpage> ActionParsnip1 I had to do scan for new Plugins to get Flash movies to play.  Now they play but no sound.
<ActionParsnip1> skierpage: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2008-10/msg00177.html
<ActionParsnip1> skierpage: and try: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<herman> I have to learn how to use pastebin
<ian__> hello?
<skierpage> ActionParsnip1, "Package libflashsupport is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<skierpage> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=libflashsupport agrees it's not available for Jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> skierpage: hmm, did the other link work?
<skierpage> ActionParsnip1, I'll try "alsa-oss" ...
<Sarasvati> hello
<ActionParsnip1> howdy
<MushroomKingdom> Hello, I need to extract an .ace file but ARK doesn't recognise it.
<ActionParsnip1> MushroomKingdom: sudo apt-get install unace
<ActionParsnip1> MushroomKingdom: and sudo apt-get install unace-nonfree
<drbobb> hey, in jaunty the mouse wheel can be used to scroll a file displayed by `less' in a konsole - neat :)
<MushroomKingdom> Thank you
<ActionParsnip1> MushroomKingdom: i think ark may now know how to manage them, if not, man ace will show how
<MushroomKingdom> kk
<skierpage> ActionParsnip1, I installed alsa-oss, it didn't help.  Maybe it's an issue with 32-bit/64-bit flash player
<ActionParsnip1> skierpage: well you should really only have 1 flashplugin installed
<skierpage> I only have one /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so , it's 32-bit .  I'm on x64 Kubuntu
<skierpage> ah well, I'll try some more tomorrow.
<ActionParsnip1> skierpage: you could try the native 64bit one, some people have had success with it
<trylik> hi i started a session in "failsafe" or "safe" mode , how can i "maximize" web browser windows to whole screen?
<ActionParsnip1> trylik: F11
<trylik> it doesnt work, try yourself
<vegas513> so is there a way to go from Qt 4.5 down to an older version?  9.04 came with 4.5 and it is causing video issues for me
<ActionParsnip1> trylik: maybe safemode removes that feature
<trylik> i think so, but somehow difernet windows have different sizes... ActionParsnip1
<trylik> is there any way to block right click in kde4?
<daskreech> kiosk
<afief> Why doesn't pidgin join the kde sys-tray? it does in gnome
<Mamarok> afief: because it's not a KDE app?
<afief> Mamarok: isn't the system tray a freedekstop.org standard?
<afief> Mamarok: it used to work fine in 8.10
<Mamarok> hm, if it worked in 8.10 it should still work then
<afief> doesn't on my machine, I did a clean install a few hours ago
<afief> Mamarok: perhaps you could give it? if you confirm it I'll send a bug report on launchpad
<Mamarok> afief: wait, downloading Pidgin (I use Irssi by default)
<Mamarok> afief: also, there is Quassel in kde 4.2 now...
<drbobb> afief: systray is not used by pidgin by default
<drbobb> afief: if you want it in the systray, there's an option for it in pidgin's setup, it works fine with kde's systray
<drbobb> but you need to activate it cause it defaults to off
<Mamarok> drbobb: thx :)
 * Mamarok doesn't download Pidgin then :)
<afief> Mamarok: E: Couldn't find package Quassel
<bazhang> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE4/Qt based, IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 18909 kB, installed size 52912 kB
<afief> drbobb: thanks, weird though it seems this option was always the default(at least since dapper)
<drbobb> pidgin is cooperating with the kde systray quite fine on my system
<drbobb> and yes, the systray api is an open standard, kde/gnome/other apps can interoperate
<drbobb> otoh QuasselIRC is crap
<drbobb> well, highly immature - tu put it more kindly
<adasz> how can i add and user to an group?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<myloving_ubuntu> hello
<ActionParsnip1> werd
<myloving_ubuntu> plz aswer me
<myloving_ubuntu> werd
<myloving_ubuntu> ???
<ActionParsnip1> werd = hi
<ActionParsnip1> wassup?
<myloving_ubuntu> piben
<myloving_ubuntu> wkwkkwkw
<myloving_ubuntu> why i ship ubuntu but never come to my home
<ActionParsnip1> english please
<ActionParsnip1> do you mean shippit?
<myloving_ubuntu> y
<ActionParsnip1> it'll be as long as it'll be
<myloving_ubuntu> it has been 2month
<ActionParsnip1> mine took that long (UK here)
<ActionParsnip1> plus there is a huge demand for disks due to the recent new release
<myloving_ubuntu> :-/
<myloving_ubuntu> :-X
<myloving_ubuntu> ??
<giuseppe__> hello
<ActionParsnip1> myloving_ubuntu: what?
<myloving_ubuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip1> myloving_ubuntu: 2 smileys isnt a question. do you have another support question?
<myloving_ubuntu> no
<ActionParsnip1> myloving_ubuntu: why not upgrade via www
<reisi> any ideas where could I find some ubuntu-kernel maintainers from the irc? i think i've found an usb regression from 2.6.24 -> 2.6.28, no ideas though how to further investigate
<kjcole> I recently went from Hardy to Intrepid.  Now the KDE desktop is slightly offset to the right, and the right edge of the screen appears on the left.  Starting a session in Gnome doesn't have that problem.
<kjcole> Suggestions?  (I can see the screen shift after logging in, while KDE's splash screen is showing the various initializing icons.)
<mehrab> is there any guide for connecting a wired connection through plasma widget network manager?
<kjcole> I recently went from Hardy to Intrepid.  Now the KDE desktop is slightly offset to the right, and the right edge of the screen appears on the left.  Starting a session in Gnome doesn't have that problem.
<kjcole> Suggestions?  (I can see the screen shift after logging in, while KDE's splash screen is showing the various initializing icons.)
<domker> i have no sound in flash plugin :/ How to fix it? (clean install Kubuntu 9.04)
<domker> i have no sound in flash plugin :/ How to fix it?
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<millun> hi i am wondering how to change my resolution
<millun> nvidia
<millun> it won't allow me to choose 1680x1050
<millun> sure i've put it in xorg.conf
<millun> also edited vertical and horizontal refresh rates
<millun> acer p224w + nvidia gf 5500fx
<dwidmann> millun: so it won't let you do it with nvidia-settings?
<millun> nope
<dwidmann> millun, hmm, just a second then, I'll see if I can come up with something
<millun> that'd be awesome dwidmann
<dwidmann> millun: Okay, we're going to edit your xorg.conf, so "kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf", then scroll down to "Section "Monitor""
<afeijo> I updated to 8.10 last night, kate worked fine, but now it dont open, and on the konsole a lot of errors shows up.  I removed it and installed again with apt-get, but the problem remains
<dwidmann> Add a line - HorizSync 30-81
<dwidmann> millun: then aanother line, VertRefresh 56-75
<dwidmann> millun: before restarting X though, I'm going to verify that they're okay
<dwidmann> millun: crap, that was my other monitor
<dwidmann> millun: (one of mine is 1680x1050x60)
<dwidmann> :( ctrl+alt+bksp doesn't work
<Pici> !dontzap | dwidmann
<ubottu> dwidmann: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<afeijo> I updated to 8.10 last night, kate worked fine, but now it dont open, and on the konsole a lot of errors shows up.  I removed it and installed again with apt-get, but the problem remains
<dwidmann> Pici: hmm, still doesn't seem to be working
<Pici> dwidmann: Ironically, you need to restart X once for ctrl-alt-backspace to work :/
<dwidmann> Pici: ah, that explains
<afeijo> damn, it still dont run dvd movie disks :(
<schlumpf> hi
<schlumpf> i've question ... how can i get help ?
<domker> no audio in flash. Someone can help me?
<ikonia> domker: all flash sites or just specifics
<domker> ikonia: all websites with video flash players
<ikonia> domker: how did you install flash ?
<comedit> I am not able to to acitvate wireless through networkapplet
<comedit> There is a tickbox enable wireless but it is not responding
<comedit> anybody a clue what could be wrong
<jwoko> halo??
<domker_> ikonia: sorry, my ISP has disabled the internet for a while.
<ikonia> no problem
<domker_> ikonia: so, how i fix problem with no sound in flashplugin
<domker_> ?
<ikonia> domker_: how did you install flash ?
<domker_> ikonia: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<tyfon> install kubuntu-restricted-extras and you get flash/java etc
<ikonia> domker_: did you not install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<domker_> ikonia: I tried to install flash-nonfree, adobe-flash etc.. - the same problem
<ikonia> domker_: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" exactly like that
<domker_> ikonia: oki i remove all flash packages and install flashplugin-nonfree
<noaXess> does anybody use dcfldd?
<comedit> I am not able to to acitvate wireless through networkapplet
<comedit> There is a tickbox enable wireless but it is not responding
<comedit> anybody a clue
<domker_> ikonia: no sound :/
<comedit> noaXess: i don't i think
<noaXess> or dd?
<noaXess> i want create a harddisk image, compressed image to restore it later
<domker_> ikonia: some idea?
<noaXess> normaly i just copy a harddisk with dd if=inut-hd of=output-hd conv=noerror,sync bs=4k
<noaXess> i found that to create a compressed partition image..: dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip > /home/hda1.bin.gz
<comedit> noaXess: did you try clonezilla
<noaXess> comedit: no.. link?
<comedit> google clonezilla burn the image and of you go
<noaXess> comedit: ok.. found it :)
<ikonia> domker_: what arch are you on
<domker_> ikonia: ??
<dwidmann> domker_: uname -m
<domker_> ikonia: i686
<ikonia> most odd
<domker_> ikonia: i try boot kubuntu 9.04 from CD and i try flash there
<ikonia> cd's not the best test ground, but sure, worth a look
<lokai> could someone help me with getting my crontab working? I'm trying to run a python script on every hour. I input a line "0 * * * * python /path/to/script.py" It doesn't seem to work, though. Any thoughts?
<vmt> Hello all :) someone knows a good open-source extranet solution?
<alistrone> mmm
<alistrone> opensuse
<Mamarok> alistrone: behave!
<BluesKaj> G'Day All
<millun> dwidmann: i had that
<dwidmann> millun: that was the first thing that popped into my head, but it might not be what we're looking for
<dwidmann> millun: now I have more ideas :)
<noaXess> is there another, newer verison of k3b for jaunty available?
<dwidmann> noaXess: I don't think so, why?
<BluesKaj> there is some python app that is taking up 75% of cpu load, i couldn't isolate the culprit , so I killed it in system monitor . Anyone else have this experience and if so , is there a fix?
<Pici> BluesKaj: What app?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: ps aux |  grep python might have been ableto give a clue
<BluesKaj> Pici, wish i knew
<trylik> how can i adjust window size when loging to "safemode"?
<afeijo> how can I change my ubuntu server IP ?
<BluesKaj> Pici, kinda difficult now that I killed the process
<Pici> Yeah :/
<BluesKaj> wonder if reloging in can replicate it ..brb
<domker> No sound in flash plugin - the same problem on Kubuntu booted from CD //i have Realtek ALC850
<noaXess> dwidmann: why not ;) (k3b)
<noaXess> k4b
<dwidmann> noaXess: because it's not anywhere near ready yet, as far as I know
<ikonia> domker: I'm wondering if the problem is with the sound interface rather than flash
<noaXess> dwidmann: but there will be a newer verison soon, right?
<dwidmann> noaXess: I wish they would have ported first, released that, then went about their massive change ...
<domker> ikonia: sound in flash work fine on Kubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> domker: your not using that so it's not much help
<canen> morning folks
<canen> according to go-oo it is available in ubuntu as openoffice.org
<canen> so does ubuntu use go-oo by default instead of the upstream openoffice?
<ikonia> canen: what is go-oo ?
<canen> http://go-oo.org/
<canen> ikonia: i think it is just a customised version of openoffice
<ikonia> canen: ubuntu uses open office - I don't know what go-oo is in relation to ubuntu
<afeijo> how can I change my ubuntu server IP ?
<canen> ikonia: it is openoffice. i was looking to try it but on their  download page they say you can install it by installing openoffice.org
<canen> ikonia: which is kinda confusing, so i was wondering if ubuntu actually uses go-oo by default
<canen> afeijo: /etc/network/interfaces
<afeijo> canen: that file have just 2 lines, no IP
<canen> afeijo: if you want to give your server a static ip that's where it's done
<afeijo> ok
<ikonia> canen: openoffice.org is a website
<ikonia> canen: how can you install a website
<canen> afeijo: man interfaces for more info
<canen> ikonia: openoffice.org is also the name of the product :)
<ikonia> canen: it's utter tosh
<canen> ikonia: it seems ubuntu runs go-oo by default so that answers my questions
<ikonia> comedit: they are just linking directly to the open office packages in the distros
<ikonia> comedit: what makes you think it runs go-oo by default
<canen> ikonia: i assuming you mean me :)
<ikonia> canen: correct, well spotted ;)
<ikonia> comedit: sorry
<canen> ikonia: http://www.linux.com/feature/154364 and other places
<ikonia> canen: I find that hard to believe
<canen> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> canen: a big factor is that the package "openoffice.org" isn't even a package
<canen> ikonia: i know, it is a group
<canen> ikonia: what exactly is the issue?
<ikonia> I just find it hard to believe that the "open office" pushed by ubuntu would actually be a deriviant code base
<ikonia> more so as it's never actually mentioned anywhere
<canen> ikonia: well it is
<canen> ikonia: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+question/14965
<ikonia> I wonder if any of the maintainers are free
<ikonia> ahh you have something already
<canen> i mean even debian uses go-oo
<ikonia> canen: ahh so some of the goo build patches
<ikonia> more research on my parts is needed, very interesting
<ikonia> great point
 * canen goes off to try firefox 3.4 beta 4
<canen> *beta 5
<Kovert> Using Jaunty where can I enable wide screen support?
<Kovert> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<afeijo_BR> can I use geany to open files thru ssh ?
<genii> afeijo_BR: I don't believe you can initiate an sshfs from inside it. But if you have an existing sshfs mount just point it to that dir for the files
<afeijo_BR> genii: damn, Kate can but kate isnt working here today, I updated to 8.10
<afeijo_BR> genii: I have it mounted, it is really slow, takes tens of minutes
<afeijo_BR> the connection is pretty fast, I dont know where is the problem
<genii> afeijo_BR: Sounds like some other issue at work if it takes "tens of minutes". Although they could also be huge files
<rmrfslash_> Hey all. I filed a bug for this but perhaps someone has come up w/ a workaround or solution: When I have fglrx (ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670) enabled + desktop effects w/ OpenGL compositing, resume from either sleep or hibernate fail. I get a black screen w/ some funky colored lines at the top of the display. The machine appears to be hung and a hard reboot is the only way to recover. If I...
<rmrfslash_> ...set the compositing type to XRender, resume works just fine (though XRender cripples the desktop effects to basic transparency and other negligible effects).
<afeijo_BR> genii: no, the slow part is to browse my folders
<rmrfslash_> I thought maybe to add something to /etc/pm/sleep.d to disable desktop effects and running a kwin --replace but doing so tends to hang kwin.
<afeijo_BR> genii: I'm using sshfs to mount
<gundam_rx78nt1> can somebody point me to where I can download individual packages from the repositories?
<gundam_rx78nt1> main repositories
<jarle> I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 (with both KDE3 and KDE4 installed) and trying to upgrade to 9.04 the distribution upgrade fails with "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." However running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" shows no held packages and I still fail to upgrade. Any hints?
<gundam_rx78nt1> never mind. found them.
<BluesKaj> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<White_Pelican> not sure I can be of help but I will try. How are you trying to upgrade?
<jarle> White_Pelican: running adetp_update (and following the dist upgrade) like shown here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<White_Pelican> it should have worked
<White_Pelican> admittedly, I haven't upgraded yet
<rmrfslash_> anyone?
<White_Pelican> I'm still married to kde 3
<LinuxApe> Becoming more and more certain that my jaunty upgrade from intrepid was a failure:  can't print anymore, system settings app doesn't have the software manager applet, clicking on links in thunderbird does not open page in firefox, etc.
<genii> afeijo_BR: Apologies on lag, work needed me. Geany is a GTK app and this may be causing some slowdown. Other things which come to mind which may be contributing are mount options in use.
<afeijo_BR> genii: its ok.  my mountpoint have no options, just the folder and the target
<jarle> maybe I should try removing KDE4 from my system before starting the upgrade, but I can't seem to figure out which package to remove
<luar_brilhante> my cd driver is broken.... can i install kubuntu to my hard drive via usb?
<genii> afeijo_BR: You may want to try for mount options -o sshfs_sync,connect              and see if any improvement
<afeijo_BR> I need to unmount first, let me find out how
<amgarching> so how do I upgrade to 9.04 from the cmdline? This is a headless machine so I could actually also switch to "ubuntu-server" if I new how.
<amgarching> *knew
<tzanger> good morning, I can see from the little systray icon that I have 7 updates available
<tzanger> but no way to graphically update like the older kubuntu's
<tzanger> click/doubleclick des nothing
<tzanger> I know I can apt-get update/upgrade from CLI
<tzanger> but is this expected operation?
<domker> ikonia: i force reload alsa (sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<rmrfslash_> anyone else having probs w/ vpnc /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink?
<domker> .. and i have sound in flash
<amgarching> tzanger: start aptitude, select category with "+", press "g" for "go" (two times)
<rmrfslash_> tzanger: try kickoff > Applications > System > Kpackagekit
<tzanger> amgarching: ok but again that's CLI; did the GUI update go away?
<tzanger> ahh, I don't have kpackagekit installed
<rmrfslash_> 9.04?
<rmrfslash_> tzanger: 9.04?
<tzanger> (this was a ubuntu install I updated to kubuntu
<tzanger> yes 9.04 sorry
<rmrfslash_> tzanger: command % kpackagekit
<rmrfslash_> tzanger: should come w/ kubuntu 9.04
<tzanger> rmrfslash_: not installed, let me install that, just a moment
<luar_brilhante> hi everyone =) my cd driver is broken.... does anyone know how i can install kubuntu to my hard drive via usb?
<rmrfslash_> tzanger: weird
<tzanger> as I said the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop seems to have missed it
<rmrfslash_> oh
<rmrfslash_> yeah... I guess install manually
<genii> Interesting, you'd think kpackagekit would be in the metapackage dependencies or so
<tzanger> genii: agreed
<tzanger> genii, rmrfslash_, amgarching kpackagekit was the culprit.  instaled it, and double-clicking the systray icon pulls up what I expected it to
<tzanger> I guess that's a metapackage buglet
<genii> tzanger: Might be useful to file a bug for it on launchpad
<tzanger> genii: ok
<snarkster> anyone know where hotway and hotsmtp went?
<snarkster> hotway and hotsmtp arent in the repos anymore.
<tzanger> genii: next question if you don't mind... I noticed on gnome's desktop that ssh keys pop up a nice GUI dialog box that I'd never seen on KDE before, and the 9.04 KDE doesn't have it either... is that another package that I just don't have installed?
<genii> tzanger: I'm not yet running 9.04 so not too helpful, sorry
<snarkster> 9.04 rocks
<tzanger> np, I use ssh-agent anyway :-)
<snarkster> cept missing hotway, hotsmtp
<genii> Hehe
<luar_brilhante> hi everyone =) does anyone know how i can install kubuntu to my hard drive via usb? My cd driver is broken....
<genii> !info gotmail jaunty
<ubottu> gotmail (source: gotmail): utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (jaunty), package size 38 kB, installed size 124 kB
<snarkster> oh so hotway is now gone, and use gotmail?? cool thanx
<genii> snarkster: Not sure if it's supposed to be some replacement... is also in my 8.04 along with hotway, etc
<snarkster> maybe i just need to build it?
<luar_brilhante> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<snarkster> i really liked hotway
<genii> snarkster: It just came up in the results when I did: apt-cache search hotmail
<luar_brilhante> !info usb_install
<ubottu> Package usb_install does not exist in jaunty
<luar_brilhante> !info usb-install
<ubottu> Package usb-install does not exist in jaunty
<luar_brilhante> !info usb install
<ubottu> 'install' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<luar_brilhante> !info usb install intrepid
<ubottu> 'install' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<snarkster> didnt think about searching for hotmail
<luar_brilhante> !info usbinstall intrepid
<snarkster> luar_brilhante: try pendrive linux.com
<ubottu> Package usbinstall does not exist in intrepid
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<genii> luar_brilhante: Maybe check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<snarkster> also take a look at usb-creator for 8.10 doesnt work with 9.04
<luar_brilhante> genii: thank u! :)
<genii> luar_brilhante: You're welcome
<tokeefe> genii: you're the first person to ever say "you're welcome" on this channel
<snarkster> so gotmail will only download mail not send mail..
<snarkster> what a PITA
<genii> snarkster: What are you usually using for email, evolution?
<snarkster> is it possible to get the intrepid repos in 9.04?
<snarkster> yah i am
<snarkster> it does all my mail and calendering for me
<snarkster> genii what repo is hotway, hotsmtp in?
<genii> snarkster: When I check at packages.ubuntu.com   it shows only 8.04 has them. 8.10 has some watch-file relating to hotway but not hotway itself. i suspect those apps may have posed some security issue
<eagles0513875> genii: check offtopic there is present for you
<justin_> hey...i have a problem with my ati radeonx1200 inegrated card...does anyone know if there is a compatability issue with kubuntu?
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<justin_> i downloaded the driver and it keeps giving me an error when i try to install
<genii> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<justin_> anyone?
<snarkster> hmm ok thnak you
<snarkster> i gotta take the kids t school
<snarkster> thanks again
<genii> snarkster: Maybe check http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/setting-up-evolution-mail-gmail-and-hotmail/
<genii> Bah, left
<eagles0513875> !patience | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<justin_> all i said was anyone
<genii> justin_: One moment I'll give you a link for manual ATI driver install
<justin_> thank you
<genii> justin_: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_manually
<aljosa> when i type firefox in krunner (kde 4.2.2) i get options to launch firefox2 which is no longer installed. where can i clear krunner cache?
<batman> j
<rmrfslash__> justin: which driver did u install? fglrx or open source (ati/radeon/radeonhd)?
<genii> aljosa: Maybe remove your krunnerrc file. Should be somewhere like ~/.kde/share/config
<rmrfslash__> justin_: which driver did u install? fglrx or open source (ati/radeon/radeonhd)?
<rmrfslash__> justin_: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<justin_> 9.04 64 bit
<justin_> igot it from ati's website
<aljosa> genii: nothing there, but thanks for trying
<tyagiamreesh> logout
<rmrfslash__> justin_: u ever try using apt-get?
<justin_> not for the driver
<rmrfslash__> justin_: e.g. sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<justin_> rmrfslash_: thank you
<rmrfslash__> justin_: then you may have to run sudo ./aticonfig --initial from within /etc/X11/
<justin_> alright
<rmrfslash__> justin_: then reboot the ever-lovin' sh*t out of your puter
<justin_> ha.alright thank you
<TYAGIBOYZ> a
<TYAGIBOYZ> #join gsoc
<rmrfslash__> justin_: I heard of course that fglrx won't work w/ some older ATI chips. If it doesn't work, drop to root shell (recovery mode) and uninstall it using sudo apt-get remove --purce xorg-driver-fglrx
<rmrfslash__> *purge
<rmrfslash__> then restore the xorg.conf backup
<justin_> alright
<noaXess> do i need linux-source or linux-headers if i compile any app that need kernel source?
<noaXess> or need i both?
<HSNews> Why Kubuntu best over Ubuntu?
<jussi01> HSNews: neither is better - just different.
<jussi01> !best | HSNews
<ubottu> HSNews: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<brano_> pls does anyone of you know how to enable horizontal scrolling with touchpad ? using KDE 4.2.2 kubuntu jaunty
<cosmosy> Hey!
<cosmosy> So, I got wifi issues http://pastie.org/462548
<HSNews> How I can merge Kubuntu + Ubuntu?
<jussi01> HSNews: what do you have currently?
<cosmosy> Lol.
<HSNews> I have empty HDD
<HSNews> :)
<cosmosy> Nobody knows!
<HSNews> It is real to install Ubuntu + Kubuntu? For switching use Switch user?
<jussi01> HSNews: install one of them, then install the package kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> cosmosy: patience is a virtue ;)
<cosmosy> Not yet ;)
<HSNews> And how to switch between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<cosmosy> HSNews:  for the love of god, install kubunte first. THEN Gnome
<jussi01> HSNews: log out, then choose from the menu on the login screen
<lovre> hi all, i have a problem.... after i updated to 9.04, Matlab GUI is not showing, the GUI depends on Java so i guess it has something to do with that? Can i reinstall Java or something? please help
<cosmosy> And you can switch in the login manager
<HSNews> jussi01: oh... thanks!
<jussi01> !java | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<lovre> jussi01: ty
<jussi01> lovre: yw :)
<cosmosy> Apr 29 16:45:47 zx kernel: [14525.625910] ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo
<cosmosy> Keep getting those every 2-3 seconds
<cosmosy> I use ubuntu
<|PaperTiger|> I'm trying to upgrade from KDE 4.1 to 4.2. I'm following the guide on Ubuntu help, but I can't do one of the steps.
<cosmosy> But, guys.. the people #ubuntu couldnt know this
<cosmosy> They are too nubied
<lovre> jussi01: i get this when trying to install:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<Adrian09> Hola'
<alistrone> ehi
<lovre> ok i figured out that problem has something to do with compiz. When i run compiz, matlab GUI doesnt show up, and when i run Kwin it does show. Does compiz have a problem with Java or what??
<Adrian09> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL?
<Adrian09> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL?
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jussi01> lovre: does it work with kwins desktop effects turned on?
<lovre> jussi01: yes it does. I  just read online that Compiz has problem with displaying Java windows. I need to install Java 6 Update 1 to fix this issue. How can i do this?
<jussi01> lovre: out of curiousity, why are you using compiz?
<khindenburg> I use compiz for transparent windows
<lovre> jussi01: well, i  can live without it, but it has nice effects.
<jussi01> lovre: and you are using jaunty?
<jussi01> just that kwin now has most of what compiz does...
<lovre> jussi01: yes.
<lovre> jussi01: just a quick question, when i turn on desktop effects, but dont run compiz --replace, is that kwin doing all the effects? cuz if thats the case, then really one doesnt even need compiz
<lovre> jussi01: except for cube etc, but thats really not neccessary
<jussi01> lovre: correct...
<jussi01> lovre: kwin has cube...
<lovre> jussi01: thats cool :D
<lovre> jussi01: oh :o
<lovre> jussi01: didnt know that.... anyway.... how do i update java6 to update 1?
<jussi01> or it did last time I checked :) Ill look again...
<jussi01> lovre: Im not sure on updating java.
<jussi01> lovre: yes, my jaunty machine has cube :)
<jussi01> lovre: default shortcut is ctrl+f11
<lovre> for what?
<jussi01> lovre: for activating the cube, if enabled.
<lovre> jussi01: how do i update any package? can i do this: sudo apt-get update package-name?
<jussi01> lovre: not really
<lovre> jussi01: hmm
<lovre> sudo apt-get update => does that update all packages or just the repos?
<jussi01> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-13-1 (jaunty), package size 6220 kB, installed size 14264 kB
<lovre> !info java-update
<ubottu> Package java-update does not exist in jaunty
<jussi01> lovre: just the package list
<lovre> jussi01: erm, how would i go about updating a package then
<jussi01> then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<lovre> i see
<kasper> Are someone from Finland?
<jussi01> kasper: Minä
<kasper> Moi
<BluesKaj> LinuxApe, links in thunderbird was broken for my setup for a long time in Hardy , then intrepid it somehow fixed itself , but I was so fed up by then that I switched to Kmail
<lovre> jussi01: thank you for your help, im done with this, using kwin :)))
<luis_> hi there
<BluesKaj> !fi | kasper
<ubottu> kasper: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<jussi01> kasper: only english in here though, you are welcome to join us in #kubuntu-fi
<kasper> ok
<jussi01> lovre: yw :)
<BluesKaj> jussi01, I thought you din't speak Finnish ? :)
<jussi01> BluesKaj: only some :)
<LinuxApe> BluesKaj: I've checked the thunderbird about:config dialog, and the settings for firefox are in there, it just doesn't work. How do you like kmail?
<luis_> good day i like to ask for ur help i have an epson stylus cx5600 the printer function works fine but the scaner function so i am trying to get it to work following this tutorial: http://ubuntu-ar.org/tutoriales/scannercx5600 but when i reach the cd iscan... appears on terminal: basch cd iscan... no such file or directory
<luis_> can somebody help me pls
<madrazr> Hello everyone, I installed, Ubuntu 9.04 and then install kubuntu-desktop upon it, also installed amarok 2
<madrazr> I was not able to add songs to playlist, I tried installing amarok 2.1 beta from PPA, but I still had the same problem, after trying to scan the collection
<madrazr> I am now able to add the songs, but when I play it, the songs get over in matter of seconds
<madrazr> can some one help me please?
<Kovert> where is the exact location of .xprofile?
<madrazr> Kovert: .xprofile?
<madrazr> Kovert: asking me?
<Kovert> no question for all
<madrazr> ah Ok
<madrazr> :)
<Kovert> !.xprofile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xprofile
<kaddi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<luis_>  i have an epson stylus cx5600 the printer function works fine but the scaner function so i am trying to get it to work following this tutorial: http://ubuntu-ar.org/tutoriales/scannercx5600 but when i reach the cd iscan... appears on terminal: basch cd iscan... no such file or directory
<jussi01> madrazr: you could try asking in #amarok if no one here answers
<gardien> i look for a mac os emulator on ubuntu
<madrazr> jussi01: ok cool!
<Kovert> kaddi thats why i asked my question
<genii> Kovert: There is no .xprofile in Ubuntu. Instead use .xsession or ..xinitrc
<kaddi> what question kovert?
<Kovert> where the .xprofile is located
<nameiner> madrazr: you are probably missing support for mp3 playback if the songs don
<gardien> where can i find mac os emulator on ubuntu
<genii> Kovert: To repeat: there is no .xprofile
<nameiner> if the songs don't play
<madrazr> nameiner: I can play in all other players on my system
<madrazr> nameiner: totem, banshee, exaile ...
<Kovert> got it so then where is the xintrc
<genii> Kovert: It's in your home directory
<jussi01> madrazr: only time I have that is when I forget to mount the fdrive my songs are on...
<kaddi> Kovert: I was looking for some info on xorg myself, it wasn't intended as an answer to your question. I don't even know what xprofile does ;)
<madrazr> jussi01: the partitions are mounted
<nameiner> madrazr: I don't know, if amarok needs a special package
<madrazr> nameiner: it doesn't I think, it was working perfectly in 8.10
<jussi01> madrazr: you are certain? :D
<om__> how do i save a screenshot in kde? clicking print screen doesn't work
<madrazr> jussi01: definitely
<nameiner> madrazr: but I can try, since I didn't use amarok on my freshly installed system yet, if you have the time to let me check it out
<jussi01> om kmenu, graphics - ksnapshot
<kaddi> speaking of which: my problem is, that ever since I upgraded to jaunty xorg needs betwenn 50 and 100% of my CPU. Is this a known problem? is there something a patch or something? or at least some way of finding out what the problem is?
<om__> thanks jussi! brb gotta show you some weird bug..
<madrazr> nameiner: sure, I will be around
<madrazr> try and tell me please
<luis_> i like to ask a friendly and patience help pls this is my problem:   i have an epson stylus cx5600 the printer function works fine but the scaner function so i am trying to get it to work following this tutorial: http://ubuntu-ar.org/tutoriales/scannercx5600 but when i reach the cd iscan... appears on terminal: basch cd iscan... no such file or directory
<om__> for some reason when i start KDE, the font size is HUGE
<om__> it's like size 70 font.. i can't read anything
<luis_> om maybe u need to change ur screen resolution as an administrator
<om__> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqzTUGS
<kasper> How can make own channel?
<nameiner> madrazr: right when I started it it recommends installing additional packages for multimedia functionalities e.g. MP3encoding
<om__> when i go to system -> screen resize, nothing happens...
<nameiner> madrazr: let me see what it actually wants to install
<kasper> How can make own channel??
<luis_> om i might be wrong but i thing u need to change ur screen resolution as an administrator or can also try on the browser: edit, preferences, contentes, fonts and colors
<genii> kasper:  /join ##channel-name-you-want-to-make
<luis_> pls help  i like to ask a friendly and patience help pls this is my problem:   i have an epson stylus cx5600 the printer function works fine but the scaner function so i am trying to get it to work following this tutorial: http://ubuntu-ar.org/tutoriales/scannercx5600 but when i reach the cd iscan... appears on terminal: basch cd iscan... no such file or directory
<nameiner> madrazr: libmp3lame0, libtunepimp5-mp3, libdvdread4, libavcodec-unstripped-52 and libxine1-ffmpeg
<om__> luis_: it's not just the browser.. it's everything.. how do i change the resolution as an administer? it doesn't ask me for a pw when i click on screen resolution...
<madrazr> nameiner: let me see if these are installed
<om__> i don't even think it's the resolution.. it's just the font
<jussi01> om__: try system settings - appearance - force fonts dpi: 96
<nameiner> madrazr: I think the mp3 playback is in the libxine1-ffmpeg
<pookito> hello world
<pookito> hi
<luis_> om u have a screen resolution issue
<madrazr> nameiner: awesome cool!
<madrazr> nameiner: thanks a lot
<madrazr> it worked after installing those packages
<nameiner> madrazr: yw
<pookito> do we have any problems with the knetworkmanager
<pookito> ?
<jussi01> om__: not sure if you need to restart x after that though
<luis_> go to menu then system setting and from there click on display
<jussi01> pookito: in which release?
<jussi01> luis_: I dont htink its a resolution issue
<pookito> 9.4
<jussi01> pookito: so you mean issues with the plasmoid?
<pookito> not, with the wireless software
<pookito> knetworkmanager that is
<luis_> ok jussie pls help hiim i am not sure what the problem would be so i might be missleading him
<bendik> is there any downloadable games for kubuntu? :)
<bendik> like shooting games or racing games?
<jussi01> pookito: the default network manager in jaunty is the network manager plasmoid...
<luis_> aa lot
<luis_> u can try the emulators
<om__> i guess i'll try to restart, brb
<jussi01> !games | bendik
<ubottu> bendik: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<luis_> and get the romss from some web
<bendik> the emulators?
<bendik> KUBUNTU EMULATORS?
<jussi01> bendik: tremulous, nexuiz, alien arena just to name a dfew
<pookito> well, I do not know if it is the plasmoid or the wireless
<luis_> kubuntu has emulators to play ninterndo or play station games
<pookito> I have been using ubuntu, but I really want to switch back to kde
<luis_> they are on the repositories
<jussi01> bendik: please look at the link I just gave you :)
<kasper> I am finding friends for game
<jussi01> kasper: please dont ask here - you can chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> robotti: ^
<robotti> ok
<luis_> so any 1 that can guide me and help me out with my problem pls??
<bendik> THANKS ;)
<jussi01> luis_: have you looked on linuxprinting.org
<jussi01> ?
<luis_> yes
<luis_> my probllem is the sacn function
<luis_> not the printing funtoin
<luis_> thats why i am giving the tutorial iam following
<luis_> but theres a part where it doesnt continue with the process
<pookito> so, is it a problem with plasmoid?
<jussi01> pookito: you havent told us the symptoms yet...
<pookito> it just do not work.
<pookito> It does not connect to the wireless
<|PaperTiger|> What is a good program to use for formatting a HDD?
<jussi01> pookito: and what kind of wireless do you have? does it begin connecting? is the wireless detected?
<jussi01> !info gparted | |PaperTiger|
<ubottu> |PaperTiger|: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<|PaperTiger|> jussi01, works on KDE? Stupid question :)
<pookito> it does detect wireless service, but when I try to connect it refuses to.
<luis_> the problem is that still is not included on the list
<luis_> but there are some work around to mke it work
<luis_> printing and scanng functions
<jussi01> pookito: have you tried setting it up - ie. right click the plasmoid, manage connections?
<luis_> actually printing function is done kubuntu does install it with no problem but the scanniing funtion is the problem
<jussi01> |PaperTiger|: of course it does :) just pulls in a few gnome libs.
<|PaperTiger|> jussi01, ah. okay. makes sense. Cheers.
<pookito> I right click then go to the wireless that it finds, then I save the wireless settings and then connected.  at first it does make an attempt to do so but then it does not connect.  :(
<luis_> theres this ubuntu guide that give step by step the instructions but when i rech the cd iscan... part stops everything cause some bash directory not found problem http://ubuntu-ar.org/tutoriales/scannercx5600
<Kovert> gini where is xintrc I cant find it in my home
<|PaperTiger|> jussi01, know a program I can use to do a total system backup? Like an image to another HDD?
<rufong> gparted is da bomb. but say i was paranoid, is there something that shreds ur hddrive an is proven anti-law recovery? kekeke
<jussi01> !backup | |PaperTiger|
<ubottu> |PaperTiger|: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<|PaperTiger|> jussi01 :) thanks
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01>  |PaperTiger| YW
<rufong> pardon my manners pls. 'ello everyone
<SpeS> hi
<luis_> ok letme refresh my question
<luis_> after untaring the iscan_2.10.0-1 nedd according to the gui to get into the directory and compile it
<SpeS> any known problem with nvidia 8600GT and OpenGL??
<luis_> thats where the problem start cause for that u nee cd coomand
<luis_> but it keeps saying bash: no such file or directory
<luis_> the rest is fine
<SpeS> I can have desktop effects with XRender (too slow), but it fails to draw with OpenGL...
<luis_> everything goes smooth till trying to get into the directory
<luis_> whhy is this happening
<luis_> do i need to install some thing else before ??
<mythos> ciao atutti
<Pici> !it | mythos
<ubottu> mythos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Byron> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<Byron> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<genii> luis_: Likely whats called the "shebang" in the file you are trying to run specifies a path for finding bash that does not exist on your Ubuntu box, but would exist on a Redhat or somesuch box
<Byron> Does anyone know how I can get the repos for the netbook remix?
<luis_> ok so in more comprehensive lenguage what do i need to do genii????
<genii> luis_: What is the command you are currently putting in which is failing?
<luis_> cd iscan_2.10.0-1
<afeijo_BR> what player to dvd disks should I use?
<luis_> it alwas give me back
<luis_> bash: cd: iscan_2.10.0-1: No such file or directory
<afeijo_BR> what dvd player do you guys use?
<p_quarles> luis_: are you entering the entire line in the tutorial beginning with "cd iscan*"?
<B1TF1ND3R-0101> i got ubuntu just installed ...  =D wow    so many things to learn   >.<
<luis_> yes
<luis_> just like the gui says
<Guest67919> hi, i'm having some trouble with skype in jaunty
<p_quarles> luis_: the "<" are meant to be line breaks; that isn't immediately apparent in the tutorial, but all those commands are supposed to be entered separately
<luis_> yes i know
<p_quarles> luis_: you're getting an error because "cd" is not an application, but a Bash built-in, and the command chaining is causing it not to be found
<luis_> thats what i am doing
<jbeard> i'm not really familiar with phonon, and iw as owondering if someone could help me troubleshoot it
<p_quarles> luis_: ooookay; try this: cd ~
<luis_> with the iscan... right??
<p_quarles> luis_: no, just that command, by itself
<luis_> nothing happen
<p_quarles> luis_: we're testing; so now run "pwd" and give us the output
<rufong> b1tf1nd3r: welcome to the party m8
<luis_> sorry here is what i got with pwd: /home/luis
<p_quarles> luis_: okay, cd is working fine, so you're doing someething incorrectly when trying to cd into the iscan_* directory; where is that directory located?
<luis_> i also did this and heres the resul
 * genii hands p_quarles more coffee
<luis_> let me give u what i got
<p_quarles> genii: heh, just had two cups :)
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$ ls
<luis_> Desktop       iscan_2.10.0-1.tar.gz    Music     Templates
<luis_> Documents     iscan_2.10.0-1.tar.gz.1  Pictures  Videos
<luis_> iscan-2.10.0  iscan_2.10.0-1.tar.gz.2  Public
<p_quarles> !paste | luis
<ubottu> luis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jbeard> if anyone thinks they can help me with my skype issue, just PM me, I'd appreciate it
<p_quarles> luis_: okay, do: cd iscan-2.10.0
<luis_> ja
<luis_> that worked
<p_quarles> luis_: you were trying to enter a directory that didn't exist; notice that it's called something different in your /home directory than in the tutorial
<luis_> ooo
<luis_> i c
<luis_> txs a lot p_quarles
<yamishi> hi
<p_quarles> luis_: np; also, I would avoid the advice to use "sudo gedit"; use gksudo gedit or kdesudo kate instead
<yamishi> can someone help me with something i think is incompatibility with the 9.04?
<luis_> ok
<luis_> interesting
<luis_> txs
<kaddi> !ask |yamishi
<ubottu> yamishi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yamishi> i've been having problems with the idjc
<yamishi> since i upgraded to 9.04 it doesn't opens after chosing the profile
<yamishi> does anyone knows what's happening?
 * Froad_ wonders whether he should try a Kubuntu live cd
<yamishi> someone?
<Froad_> questoin?
<ralmar> Hey guys I currently have ubuntu 8.10 and wanted to know if there were any dangers or things that could go wrong or programs like vmware that could stop working if i upgraded with the alternate cd to 9.04. Thanks
<PovAddict> where do I change the screen DPI, so that Qt widgets and stuff are drawn bigger?
<yamishi> does anyone knows how to fix the issue with the idjc on the kubuntu 9.04?
<ktmini> hi guys i have an emergency
<blip-> hi, i'm running kubuntu 8.10 and using KDE 4.2.2 which I got from the backports repo.    when I try to install Kolourpaint I get the message:
<blip-> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blip->   kolourpaint: Depends: kolourpaint4 but it is not going to be installed
<blip-> E: Broken packages
<ktmini> where are the documents of kubuntu on windows disk when linux is installed "as an windows application" ? thanks
<genii> yamishi: Perhaps check that all the packages marked in red on this page are installed http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/idjc
<yamishi> ok
<ktmini> please guys ay idea?!
<repbolivar04> hola
<repbolivar04> buenas tardes
<genii> !es | repbolivar04
<ubottu> repbolivar04: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> ktmini: The kubuntu documents will not be accessible from in Windows, only from in Kubuntu. The linux install is made in a disk image file.
<ktmini> arg! ok thank you! good bye
<ktmini> (do you know where is this image and if some software can mount it in a live-linux?)
 * pookito is away: Gone away for now
<MushroomKingdom> I can't get DOSbox to work
<ahox> Hi, I have a problem with kdesvn, it complains that I my network is disabled. Any idea why?
<genii> ktmini: I do not use the Wubi for such reasons... you may want to ask them in #ubuntu-installer
<genii> Bah, left already
<cece> hi2all,i tried to install kubuntu9.04-desktop-i386 with my flashdisk,but when it came to the log in window,i can't use my keyboard.
<caribou|> hello
<genii> cece: Bluetooth?
<genii> !hi | caribou|
<ubottu> caribou|: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<caribou|> Simple question : does the desktop version of kubuntu is also a liveCD ?
<yamishi> yeah
<caribou|> -is
<cece> no, a ps2
<caribou|> yamishi, thank you :)
<kociak> yes caribou
<genii> caribou|: The regular one is, yes. The alternate cd is not
<ahox> Hi, using kdesvn I get the errormessage "/corona/home/micha.schoell/svnroot/cosi/branches/micha-cosi/
<ahox> grrr
<ahox> I meant to write "Can not do this diff because networking is disabled."
<caribou|> genii, yep this is written on the website actually but my english is not working sometimes :)
<kociak> i have a problem with kontact - korganizer doesnt show day or week view - just blank grey space where i would expect day view divided into hours - does anyone have idea what might be the cause of it and solution?
<ahox> Using for example Display last changes. Anyone here knows why?
<gustavonarea> Hello. I'm using Jaunty and I can't connect to my WAP2 network using knetworkmanager (I'm not using the new network plasmoid because it didn't work either, as mentioned in the Release Notes)
<gustavonarea> What can I do?
<gustavonarea> I can see the list of available networks, but when I click on mine, nothing happens
<genii> cece: Very odd. Are you sure it's in the keyboard ps2 plug and not ps2 mouse plug? This is the most common thing that happens when there are both plugs of this kind.
<giuseppe> hello
<genii> Hm. a hit-n-run Hello
<genii> gustavonarea: Probably this bug which is not yet resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366775
<cece> i am very sure of this ,they have different colors
<genii> Sorry, that is the plasmoid/WPA I think
<PovAddict> where do I change the screen DPI, so that Qt widgets and stuff are drawn bigger?
<genii> Work requires me a minute or two. AFK
<JuJuBee> Does Jaunty have better support for the Atheros ath9k  wifi drivers?
<reese> is the fix patch for amarok being been picked up by ubuntu?
<gustavonarea> genii: thanks for the link! That's why I'm not using the plasmoid, but i don't understand why knetworkmanager doesn't work either
<gustavonarea> I'm going to install Gnome's network manager to see if it does work
<genii> Back.
<genii> gustavonarea: Another alternative might be also wicd (I'm not sure if it's in 9.04 or not)
<genii> !info wicd jaunty
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<genii> Yes, it is
<foot> kubuntu 9.04 wlan not working atheros AR242x prop driver will not activate
<gustavonarea> genii: thanks! I'm installing network-manager-gnome, though, because with wicd I'd have to remove network-manager-kde. But if it doesn't work, I'll try it too ;-)
<bendik> see yah guys ;)
<|PaperTiger|> I just used gparted to format an external drive to ext3 and there is a folder called "lost and found." Is that always there?
<genii> foot: Try using the ath9k driver
<foot> ok, do I need to download that?
<genii> |PaperTiger|: Usually that folder exists after a filesystem check which finds stray folders/files/data   and it puts what it finds in there
<genii> foot: It's supposed to be with 9.04
<genii> AFK, work
<foot> do I use apt-get or something to try ath9k driver?
<tobi_> hey folks, ... I got one more lil problem to solve with my pppoeconf. During the configuration I was asked, whether I want to connect through booting my system - answer: Yes! But now I have to rum the "pon dsl-provider" in my Terminal when I want to get online access... where can I write that command down? Like some kind of autostart?!
<rixtr66> my last wubi install of kubuntu,didn't save anything?how do i save the desktop,files etc.?
<RootRay> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display
<RootRay> how do i get rid of these err msgs?
<romullo> hello
<genii> Back
<romullo> the Kubuntu release 9.04 kde 3 remix was released?
<genii> foot: First see if it already exists on your box with:  modprobe -l | grep ath9k
<tobi_> romullo: I'm running on Jaunty KDE3 rmx
<foot> msg genii yes it's there
<romullo> tobi_: where did you downloaded?
<adasz> how can i look up witch kubuntu version i have
<romullo> i'm looking for on some mirrors, but i've not found
<HSNews> wtf? when I install Kubuntu, It install GRUB LOADER to my primary HDD, without any questions!! but I install Kubuntu on external HDD
<HSNews> wtf wtf?!!
<HSNews> damn
<genii> romullo: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/ for 9.04/kde3 images
<tobi_> my KDE asked me if I want to update :D
<romullo> tobi_: not the mine =(
<romullo> genii: thank you :)
<genii> foot: Then you should just need to load it. Usually on-the-fly with: sudo modprobe ath9k                      or each time by puting the name ath9k in the file /etc/modules
<tobi_> how can I make any command work like a autostart?!
<genii> HSNews: Grub wants to install on the master boot reord of the primary hd, whatever that one is
<genii> !startup | tobi_
<ubottu> tobi_: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tobi_> btw it's a sudo command (dunno if that's necessary)
<tobi_> !boot | tobi_
<ubottu> tobi_, please see my private message
<genii> tobi_: You can also do other ways. By adding it to the global startup scripts of /etc/init.d with the command update-rc.d (see manpage for it) or by rc.local    for instance
<adasz> how can i test witch kubuntu version i have
<romullo> if i upgrade my Intrepid to Jaunty via adept, the KDE version will be 3.5 or 4?
<Peace-> romullo: jaunty has kde4
<genii> romullo: All versions after 8.04 use kde4 for default
<tobi_> genii: I will try that :D thx
<romullo> ok
<genii> tobi_: You're welcome
<genii> AFK, work
<romullo> tobi_: you upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty via adept?
<tobi_> romullo: Yes!
<romullo> ok... i'm checking the packages listed for removal and update
<romullo> the adept won't install any kde4 package
<MushroomKingdom> My sound stopped working!
<romullo> i think i should trust it ;p
<genii> Back
<genii> MushroomKingdom: Is it one of those Intel HDA things?
<MushroomKingdom> No Nvidia
<blubunku> hi, i want to install kubuntu 9.04, is it possible to apt-get with this editon?
<blubunku> sorry, to use apt-get!
<tobi_> MushroomKingdom: did you update to Jaunty as well ?
<MushroomKingdom> Fresh install from Vista, it was working yesterday
<genii> blubunku: What version are you currently on?
<blubunku> kubuntu 9.04 in virtualbox!
<blubunku> i think its possible but iam not sure, because the new package kit?
<blubunku> or is it only a frontend to apt-get?
<foot> genii: I've put ath9k in my /etc/modules, I'll reboot and cross my fingers just for luck.  Thanks for your help.
<ccherrett> I just did a system update and now my network connections will not work, wired and wireless
<genii> foot: Keep us posted
<terminal08> hi
<genii> Back
<terminal08> hola
<genii> !es | terminal08
<ubottu> terminal08: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> ccherrett: You hae rebooted since or not?
<ccherrett> genii: yes I have rebooted
<terminal08> hello
<ccherrett> genii: ifconfig shows no ip addresses
<ccherrett> genii: dmesg shows eth0 and eth1 as saying link not ready
<afeijo_BR> my firefox 3.0.10 keep closing by itself :(
<genii> ccherrett: There is currently some issue with wifi and wpa on Jaunty. Your wired connection might be another thing
<terminal08> hola
<ccherrett> genii: any suggestions?
<genii> afeijo: Try running it without your adons:   firefox -safe-mode
<supremo> hola
<genii> supremo / terminal08:  Please stop that
<afeijo> genii: it works for several minutes, and close. I will try with the safe mode
<|PaperTiger|> If I wanted to backup everything, what would be the dir I use? /root?
<genii> ccherrett: Have you tried something like:    sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0              to see if it will release/renew for instance?
<genii> |PaperTiger|: To back up the root. or the place to put the backup?
<|PaperTiger|> To backup the whole system (Settings, data, packages installed etc) to another HDD
<|PaperTiger|> genii, basically an image of my Kubuntu install
<genii> |PaperTiger|: Then you want /   for everything (not /root which is just root users home dir)
<|PaperTiger|> genii, okay. Thank you
<genii> |PaperTiger|: Alternately boot to livecd and use something like dd if=/dev/sda of=/mountpoint/diskname/backup.img            or similar
<MushroomKingdom> :( arrg! My sound keeps on failing, and the fallback doesn't work!
<|PaperTiger|> genii, could do, but that sounds a little complex. I'm going to use sbackup and use the incremental backup feature to an external HDD
<genii> |PaperTiger|: I would suggest to remount the / read-only beforehand. Otherwise the data is trying to copy is dynamically altering itself
<|PaperTiger|> genii, and how would I do that?
<genii> |PaperTiger|: Also exclude from copying: /proc /tmp /sys
<genii> |PaperTiger|: Usually something like: mount -o remount,ro /
<genii> |PaperTiger|: (with sudo)
<|PaperTiger|> genii, is there an easy way to totally back up my system settings and all?
<genii> |PaperTiger|: You can reverse it after with rw instead of ro
<genii> |PaperTiger|: I told you of the dd method. It is a bit by bit copy of a hd or partition to a file or another partition
<genii> AFK, work once more
<afeijo> genii: without add-ons, Firefox closed after that brief time using it
<ccherrett> genii: could it be the kernel is screwed up?
<ccherrett> genii: man this whole update thing in ubuntu is crazy
<ccherrett> it needs to slow down :)
<ccherrett> genii: hmm into a different kernel and still no connections
<ccherrett> genii: I tried your commands but they timed out
<supremo> escriban en castellano
<genii> Work is going to need me for about 5 minutes. Hang on and I'll return shortly
<genii> Back
<agag> http://www.marie-wird-entjungfert.net/?uid=59575
<genii> supremo: La ayuda en la lengua del español debe ser encontrada en el #ubuntu-es y no aquí. Renuncia por favor.
<LjL> !ops | agag
<ubottu> agag: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<genii> ccherrett: My first inclination is to check the wiring
<supremo> wtf
<Pici> supremo: excuse me?
<supremo> nunca me rendire deprobado
<genii> supremo:  /join #ubuntu-es
 * genii hands Pici some coffee
<rbuels> in 9.04, what's the preferred way to manage the /etc/rc*.d/ startup links
<genii> afeijo: OK, try with: --no-xshm  and let me know if still same
<rbuels> i seem to recall there was something in the KDE system settings a while ago, can't seem to find it now
<genii> rbuels: I usually use the update-rc.d tool
<LinuxApe> My systemsettings application does not have the software manager or printer config apps in it?  Anyone know why this might be?
<rbuels> genii: that's a good tool, but it seems like there used to be a graphical one in the kde system settings somewhere
<LinuxApe> That's after a jaunty upgrade, btw.
<tgreiser> Anyone else having trouble with kwallet since upgrading to 9.04?  When I try to run kwalletmanager manually I get:
<tgreiser> <unknown program name>(24466)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<tgreiser> <unknown program name>(24465)/: KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
<tobi_> After the command "pon dsl-provider" to get online-access this returns: "RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5" is that ok, sounds bad!?
<luis__> p_quarles sorry i forgot what are the commands on kubuntu to edit?? ksudo??
<luis__> i mean instead of gedit?
<afeijo> genii: yes, it just closed
<genii> afeijo: Hm. It seems always after the same length of time it closes, or the amount of time varies?
<genii> luis__: kdesudo kate /name-of/file-to/edit
<afeijo> genii: I didnt pay attention to how much time, I thought it was while I was using the browser, but the 2nd last one I wasnt using
<genii> tobi_: That message is not to be concerning. It just tells what compiler was used to make the app
<tobi_> nice... !
<genii> afeijo: After opening firefox, close all tabs except one. Put that tabon some url with no flash content and then let it sit for a while and see if it closes again after a while
 * rysiek|pl afk: Gone away for now.
<tobi_> thx a lot ... this chan is teaching me stuff! Great job ...
<Pici> !away > rysiek|pl
<ubottu> rysiek|pl, please see my private message
<rysiek|pl> Pici: my bad, forgot I was also on #kubuntu
<squid0> hi. kded4 is hogging massive percentages of my cpu usage. what's the story?
<homy> Hi! Firefox looks *really* ugly in KDE. How can I integrate it?
<luis__> txs a lot
<kaddi> there is no easy way to downgrade from jaunty back to intrepid, is there?
<genii> kaddi: Exactly
<kaddi> :/
<myrtilles> is there an easy way to uninstall the fixes that for networkmanager that where release today/yesterday for jaunty?
<linuxguy> hi guys
<kaddi> how can i uninstall updates i installed earlier this day
<linuxguy> just wanted to say I switch from debian to kbuntu on my eee pc.
<kaddi> ?
<linuxguy> and i love kd4 on it, you guys rock.
<Riddell> **  Kubuntu Q & A session in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (questions to #ubuntu-classroom-chat)
<genii> Yay!
<kaddi> !wcid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wcid
<genii> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<linuxguy> and i love kd4 on it, you guys rock. I upgraded the application launcher went from have an button you pressed to display it to showing the whole menu, is there any way I can get that back?
<myrtilles> i was installing a program when jaunty froze, i can still move the mouse, but the system doesn't react to mouseclicks or keyboard. can i just shut it down, or will this corrupt the installtion?
<linuxguy> went from 8.x to 9.04, btw its awesome how it runs from a usb drive. I love being able to take my os on my thumbdrive, if my computer breaks all I have to do is find another usb booting computer and I am off.
<myrtilles> linuxguy i envy you. :p went from 8.x to 9.04 now, 9 times out of 10 wireless isn't working and when it starts working, the whole pc just freezes up :(
<linuxguy> really? everything is working fine for me.
<linuxguy> do you have a eee?
<Pollywog> Dolphin seems a little buggy and is missing service menus.  Is there a way to get the device applet to open usb drives in Konqueror instead of Dolphin?
<myrtille> no, i don't have a eee, i have an acer-laptop.
<linuxguy> well there is one thing, I have lost the ability to type in widgets.
<linuxguy> like I cant use the dictionary widget anymore
<linuxguy> or anyother widget you can type into, like application launcher
<myrtille> that still works on my end :)
<Pollywog> linuxguy: maybe the virtual keyboard in KDE (Jaunty)?
<ralmar> Hey guys, Im getting this errror  failed to bind to address 127.0.0.1[4500] with kvpnc. Is there a command i can use to see what process is using 127.0.0.1 port 500? Thanks
<Pollywog> I used that when I had a laptop that did not like the keyboard
<linuxguy> well myrtille you can get an eee for like $169 at bestbuy. then go get a 32 gig thumb drive and install kbuntu onto it and have a laptop with a 32gig drive.
<Pollywog> I have a HP2133 that I got from Tigerdirect for $300 and it runs Jaunty great
<myrtille> i have a working vista installation on the pc... for the time being it's quicker, more reliable and better to use thatn jaunty, so I'm gonna stick with that for a while, till they manage to remove the biggest bugs
<linuxguy> myrtille I bet if you did a clean install of jaunty it would work.
<linuxguy> i dont know kbuntu but I have run debian for years and have had that happen before. usually when packages were in a mess and I decided to upgrade.
<Pollywog> one drawback to the hp2133 is that wifi does not work well in Kubuntu desktop but in Ubuntu desktop (Gnome) it worked out of the box for me
<linuxguy> hmm, thats wierd. you can always get a usb one. does it have minipci or pcie
<myrtille> especially the wireless problem is a reported bug and not just some screw up in packages... i haven't really got the time for a clean install anyways.. just hoping they'll fix the problems
<linuxguy> my same  question, if you have a pcie slot you can always put in another wireless card if your card isnt already in it. and they are cheap. just check the chipset before buying
<myrtille> Pollywog: yes wifi is kind of bad on kubuntu. knetworkmanager and the widget aren't working. the nm-applet is working though
<linuxguy> i like the nm-applet.
<myrtille> linuxguy: i can connect to unprotected wifi, but everything encoded isn't working with knetworkmanager or the widget
<linuxguy> i like the nm-applet.I got rid of the default panel at the bottom and use widgets for everything.
<linuxguy> since I only have a 7inch screen i needed the screen space.
<linuxguy> myrtille that sucks. I would find a good usb wifi card. that way you can use it on whatever computer you want.
<linuxguy> hawking makes a good one with an external antenna connector
<linuxguy> and it has real linux support rt 73
<myrtille> linuxguy: the problem is not the card, i already tried another (external) card. Still the same :I can connect to unprotected wifi, but not to protected. Knetworkmanager doesn't even react if I try to select an encoded netowrk
<linuxguy> really hmm let me try.
<linuxguy> hi myrtille it seemed to work ok for me.
<myrtille> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/348275
<myrtille> one of many bugreports concerning this problems
<myrtille> just try wpa jaunty networkmanager bug on google, you'll get plenty of hits
<linuxguy> oh, wpa
<linuxguy> I use wep.
<genii> nixternal: Bah, swine flu
<linuxguy> sorry but i hear about swine flu one more time i am going to have to hit someone.
<genii> linuxguy: Apologies, wrong channel.
<go7hic> can some1 tell me what's the difference to install firefox browser manually or through kpackagekit? i'm new to linux :(
<go7hic> anybody?
<tsimpson> go7hic: what do you mean by "manually"?
<go7hic> like, downloading it and entering commands in console...
<go7hic> versus just clicking once on the name in kpackagekit?
<go7hic> hmm?
<tsimpson> go7hic: firstly, it's easier to download from the GUI installer, and it'll get all the dependencies you need
<tsimpson> if you install manually, you'll probably have to compile it and it'll take forever and probably fail
<tsimpson> plus it'll take forever
<tsimpson> so go with the pre-build version we offer and save yourself a lot of time and hassle
<go7hic> right... so what's the point of choice?
<go7hic> i mean why ppl do it manually sometimes?
<ktmini> hi folks
<go7hic> can you tell me what's nobinonly means?
<michael_> hello world!
<myrtille> hello michal :D
<myrtille> *michael_
<michael_> anybody know how to get adobe video on a G3 iBook  Geee
<michael_> oops
<drbobb> ugh, something seems to be broken in jaunty's alternate cd
<drbobb> it appears to be generating broken lvm-based installs
<ktmini> hi. could s.o. tell me how a bash script can complete questions from a fortran program it called? (eg when the fortran prog ask: "read*,n")
<LinuxApe> Anyone else having printing problems since updating to jaunty?
<drbobb> yeah, my printer died at about the same time
<drbobb> ;-O
<tiresias> bonjour tout le monde
<ranfo> salve a tutti
<ktmini> salut
<tiresias>  une petite question par rapport à le netinst de debian lenny: personne n'a de problème pour booter sur le cd netins pour l'architecture 64 bit?
<holyguyver> I accidently hid the uppermost menu in konqueror, how do I show it again?
<drbobb> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_gl> s there a way of storing the wifi point passkeys in the kwallet and kwallet not asking for a password to access these?
<tiresias> (désolé de demander ici mais personne réponds nulle part sur l'irc de debian...)
<myrtille> !fr |tiresias
<ubottu> tiresias: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tiresias> bonjour tout lemonde
<holyguyver> please help
<tiresias>  une petite question par rapport à le netinst de debian lenny: personne n'a de problème pour booter sur le cd netins pour l'architecture 64 bit?
<holyguyver> I accidently hid the uppermost menu in konqueror, how do I show it again?
<myrtille> tiresias tu n'auras pas de réponse en francais sur ce channel. Si tu as besoin d'aide merci de taper /join #kubuntu-fr pour joindre un channel francais
<holyguyver> I accidently hid the uppermost menu in konqueror, how do I show it again?
<_gl> ctl+m
<holyguyver> _gl, Thank you :0
<holyguyver> :)
<_gl> ;)
<jnooraga_> Why is the default sorting order for every QT file dialog in Descending instead of Ascending?
<jnooraga_> Is this a configurable option somewhere?
<ktmini> please could s.o. tell me how a bash script can complete questions from a fortran program it called? (eg when the fortran prog ask: "read*,n")
<amgarchIn9> anybody else observes slow cursor motion in vim after upgrade to 9.04??
<jarle> using Quassel for the first time, how do I prevent it from displaying a message each time a user enters/leaves the channel?
<ktmini> please at least tell me if my question isn't understandable.. :s
<amgarchIn9> ktmini: program < input, or cat input | program
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a linux-equivelant to iTunes for my iPod?
<tsimpson> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<PROject-Emerald> Is there something that lets me put music ON my ipod?
<ktmini> thx for answerin! Nevertheless i'm not sure I get it..
<tsimpson> PROject-Emerald: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<afeijo> damn, I changed my theme and now my toolbar is gone
<amgarchIn9> ktmini: google for "bash input redirection"
<repbolivar> hay alguien que hable español???
<PROject-Emerald> thanks, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !es | repbolivar
<ubottu> repbolivar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ktmini> ok. nice of you amgarchIn9 (BTW how do I send a msg at your adress)
<afeijo> how to restore the toolbar ?
<robby_> Hello
<robby_> I have a question about the favorites menu in the kickoff menu. How do I hide it or move it?
<michael_> anybody??  are there plugins for Kbuntu PPC on G3  that will work with youtube?  Thanks
<genii> michael_: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-powerpc
<michael_> thanks,,  noobe here
<dewd> so after my upgrade to jaunty my intel gm945 sux in compiz is there an fix ?
<michael_> #ubuntu-powerpc
<michael_> oops'
<Rue-kun> Can anyone help me with my menus?
<ktmini> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ktmini> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Rue-kun> .....
<marthe> can anyone help me with my postfix?
<marthe> i have to configurate postfix with UNOCONV
<delphiuk> um, fresh install, display resolution too small and no xorg.conf. Any ideas?
<genii> marthe: You may get more comprehensive postfix help in #ubuntu-server
<Rue-kun> I need an extremely skilled persons help
<marthe> but i don't know how to do with Unoconv
<dwidmann> !ask | Rue-kun
<ubottu> Rue-kun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> marthe: unoconv doesn't have much to do with Postfix
<genii> !info unoconv
<ubottu> unoconv (source: unoconv): converter between OpenOffice.org document formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-5 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 100 kB
<genii> eg ^
<Rue-kun> Ok then do you know how to hide the favorites menu oh great kubuntu god ^_^
<marthe> thanks
<dwidmann> Rue-kun: you mean in the kickoff menu? I don't think you can ... not sure its configurable at all really
<Rue-kun> Oh ok. Thank you
<dwidmann> Rue-kun: I wish it were too ... seeing as the "classic" menu in KDE4 is crippled compared to its KDE3 counterpart
<JontheEchidna> both menus will be much more configurable in KDE 4.3
<dwidmann> JontheEchidna: good to hear
<JontheEchidna> the classic menu will even get back the "recently used applications" feature
<JontheEchidna> though, truth be told, I never liked that feature :P
<Rue-kun> Ummm new problem (Sorry I am new to Kubuntu) I can't open any folders. It asks me what to open it wil.
<Rue-kun> with**
<genii> JontheEchidna: I did :)
<dwidmann> Rue-kun: that's very, very odd.
<delphiuk> Can someone tell me why I don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Rue-kun> It says open with dolphin and I don't have that
<JontheEchidna> I mostly use krunner nowadays, so I don't care that much about the menu widgets
<dwidmann> delphiuk: it's pretty much deprecated ... X figures out what it needs to know on the fly
<ratpoison> hello! Jaunty amd64 user.  ATI x1950 (r500) with compositing enabled via kwin. vlc segfaults like this: http://pastebin.ca/54
<dwidmann> delphiuk: Of course, if you need to specify things, you can create one
<ratpoison> hmmm sorry wrong paste
<delphiuk> dwidmann: right, well, I it's got it wrong here. I have a 800x600 resolution and "terrible" performance
<dwidmann> ratpoison: try switching video out drivers
<delphiuk> dwidmann: ah, right, so I just need to find one then for my card?
<ratpoison> dwidmann: only radeonhd is availabe for my card, catalyst support was dropped in 9.3
<yoanis> hi there
<dwidmann> ratpoison: I meant switching between things like Xv, OpenGL, X11, SDL, etc
<yoanis> just upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 and noticed one CPU is 100% all the time
<yoanis> because of process kded4
<dwidmann> delphiuk: That's no fun
<ratpoison> dwidmann: plus, it used to run, then I did something with the settings (I tried to configure vlc for single video mode) and it wouldn't start.
<jnooraga_> Is anyone else getting the issue where the default sort order in file dialogs is Descending instead of Ascending?
<delphiuk> dwidmann: :) well, I don't fancy doing it myself... but I really need to get this understood. this is the 4th machine it's happened on :(
<yoanis> anyone has experienced a similar issue, i have an nvidia geforge 7200 go card
<yoanis> ?
<genii> delphiuk: You can create a prototype xorg.conf file by passing X that option to make one. eg: xorg -configure                 or so
<amgarchIn9> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 2009-04-29 20:08 card0  ?? whats that plus? See for the first time
<delphiuk> gene:  thanks i'll try that
<hosam> can i find a help to operate twinhan satalite card with ubuntu
<yaa_> :(
<amgarchIn9> never mind, that is an ACL. getacl shows them
<Dekans> Do you manage to play a video DVD with Jaunty ?
<Rue-kun> Does Kubuntu have a built in bittorrent
<Unksi> Rue-kun: ktorrent
<Rue-kun> You guys are truely AMAZING
<anbesaw> anyone  use dd-wrt for hotspot setup
<drbobb> i'll be pulling my hairs out. I keep getting grub's error 17 post-install, no matter what
<si> Is this the right place to ask for help setting mPlayer up for playing DVDs?
<rmrfslash> I posted something on here earlier, maybe someone new can help. I have kubuntu 9.04 + fglrx + opengl compositing desktop effects. Resume from suspend returns w/ a black screen and some lines at the top of the display. If I use XRender compositing or no desktop effects at all, everything is fine. Anyone come up w/ a solution for this?
<Dekans> Is it possible to play a video dvd on Kubuntu Jaunty ?
<rmrfslash> Dekans: should be... i think you need some dvd playback component from apt-get
<Dekans> rmrfslash: I have libdvdread 3 and 4 installed
<Rue-kun> Best app every Wine
<Dragnslcr> !dvd | Dekans
<ubottu> Dekans: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rmrfslash> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dragnslcr> Dekans- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs is probably the exact page you want
<Dekans> I'm seeing it
<Dekans> on my desktop it works but on my laptop it was not enough :/
<HSNews> How to select where GRUB to install???
<HSNews> I install kubuntu, but it install GRUB on master hard. wtf? (( whete GRUB Install Prompt?!
<rpower> How to select where to install GRUB?
<rpower> How to select where to install GRUB?
<rpower> DAMN
<rpower> Can somebody tell me?!
<wirechief> rpower some users choose to put it in the partiton but most use the mbr
<rpower> wirechief, where I can set destination for GRUB? when I install it don't asks me
<ScorpKing> rpower: hd0
<rpower> When i install Kubuntu, it do not asked me!!
<wirechief> rpower for jaunty ?
<rpower> ?
<matt_> I'm having problems syncing my iPod with Amarok since upgrading to Jaunty.  It's mounting correctly, and I'm able to browse and play songs from it, but unable to transfer anything new to it.  New interface doesn't really seem to have anything about transferring the queue.  Any advice?
<wirechief> kubuntu jaunty
<rpower> damn
<matt_> i"m having this problem in both KDE and Gnome.
<ScorpKing> rpower: what happened?
<ScorpKing> rpower: did it not install at all?
<rpower> Where to select direction for GRUB installation?
<rpower> It install himself to primary HDD, but i don't want it
<rpower> I want to install GRUB only to external HDD
<rpower> but I haven't change to choose direction for GRUB
<ScorpKing> rpower: are you booting from the external drive?
<rpower> nope
<rpower> but I want to do it
<rpower> I want boot from external
<ScorpKing> ah ok
<rpower> I have Laptop with Vista. on hdd.
<rpower> I connect to laptop external HDD. And I want to install Kubuntu on external, and GRUB on external
<rpower> And do not touch internal HDD, and it MBR sectors
<ScorpKing> rpower: is kubuntu allready installed on the external drive?
<rpower> no, I format it
<rpower> mb try to install from Alternate CD?
<rpower> I read in internet, that, in Alternate I can choos GRUB direction
<ScorpKing> rpower: or you can install grub afterwards
<rpower> how? How to 'Do not install GRUB'?
<kkerwin> Hi. I just installed Jaunty, and my sound cards are no longer being detected. They are ATI SBx00 Azalia and ATI RS780 Azalia.
<ScorpKing> rpower: you must edit /boot/grub/device.map first on the external drive
<ScorpKing> rpower: is your external drive /dev/hdb in kubuntu?
<rpower> > /dev/sdb
<rpower> my external HDD: /dev/sdb
<rpower> But GRUB install himself to /dev/sda (primary hdd)
<rpower> and do not asks me :(
<ScorpKing> rpower: ok. you must edit /boot/grub/device.map
<ScorpKing> rpower: put the line (hd0)   /dev/sdb
<ScorpKing> rpower: the best is to boot from the live cd. mount your external drive to /mnt
<rpower> my external is empty
<ScorpKing> rpower: then run - sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt --no-floppy hd0
<rpower> and if i try to install kubuntu, I've got trouble with primary MBR
<ScorpKing> rpower: that will install grub for you
<ScorpKing> rpower: use the alternative cd then
<rpower> Okay thanks, but how to install kubuntu on external without installing GRUB?
<rpower> I have't checkbox or radiobutton in installation menu
<wirechief> rpower maybe you can use the usb startup disk creator to install to the usb drive
<wirechief> rpower can you boot fromj usb ?
<wirechief> from
<rpower> ok... I'll try to install from Alternate CD :)
<ScorpKing> wirechief: that will only copy the iso contents to the disk and make it the same as a livecd
<wirechief> rpower you would need the .iso
<ScorpKing> rpower: alternate cd install is not easy if you've never done it. please google first
<wirechief> ScorpKing but cant he use persistence too with that ?
<ScorpKing> wirechief: should be able to but i've never tried it myself
<luis_> hi guys has any of u have had installed the scan feature of an epson stylus cx5600?
<wirechief> ScorpKing: but that seems to be a big waste if its a large usb drive ;)
<luis_> i am trying and i did follow some very simple steps but no matter what i do i just cant get it to work and i do really need it
<wirechief> ScorpKing took me forever to get 4gb of persistence with that program
<luis_> can somebody assist me pls?
<ScorpKing> wirechief: it is. i only use it to install eee pc's and so on and it's the same size as the iso
<luis_> i am kinnda desperate
<wirechief> ScorpKing: i suspect it  thinks there is a bios issue and wont do a real install to usb but remapping sounds like it might work
<ScorpKing> luis_: nothing on google?
<luis_> yes
<ScorpKing> wirechief: that's what i'd use but isn't there an option to install kubuntu inside windows without partioning?
<luis_> i did follow this gui: http://ubuntu-ar.org/tutoriales/scannercx5600 step by step
<luis_> everything runs fine
<kkerwin> Hi. I just installed Jaunty, and my sound cards are no longer being detected. They are ATI SBx00 Azalia and ATI RS780 Azalia. Thank you in advance for your help.
<luis_> but in the end i cannot get it to work
<wirechief> ScorpKing yes
<ScorpKing> luis_: try to scan as root
<wirechief> ScorpKing its called wubi
<ScorpKing> wirechief: aparently the new version is a lot better
<ActionParsnip> !sound > kkerwin
<ubottu> kkerwin, please see my private message
<luis_> how
<luis_> how do i scan as root?
<ScorpKing> luis_: how do you scan now?
<luis_> i dont
<ActionParsnip> ScorpKing: or you can install to a usb stick of about 4Gb
<luis_> thats what iam saying
<luis_> it just dont work
<ScorpKing> rpower: what program do you have for scanning?
<wirechief> ScorpKing: well i saw a ubuntu forum thread where a guy was wanting to do basically the same as what rpower wants (suppose to of worked for him)
<luis_> ause after finish i click on the Xsane applications but it wont recognize the scan feature
<ScorpKing> rpower: start the program that you want to scan from with - kdesudo programname
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip: That bit of ubottu's brain is old. There is no longer "Sound System" under "System Settings". And ARTS is no longer used by default.
<kkerwin> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: ah
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip: But thank you for trying! :-)
<ScorpKing> ActionParsnip: do you know of an online guide that rpower can follow?
<BluesKaj> i think the ops should look at the infobots info and bring it up to date , that parh just given no longer exists.
<ScorpKing> luis_: : start the program that you want to scan from with - kdesudo programname
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: looks like an intel hda
<luis_> ok
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip: Yessir!
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda | kkerwin
<ubottu> kkerwin: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ScorpKing> kkerwin: you're not alone
<kkerwin> Mierda ...
<ActionParsnip> ScorpKing: wassup?
<ian__> Not to confuse, but another ?, is there any equivalent to creating a .hidden file in nautilus and listing all hidden files in kubuntu?
<kkerwin> ScorpKing: That's not exactly encouraging information ... Lol.
<ActionParsnip> ian__: ls -a
<luis_> ok
<luis_> i do got xsane
<luis_> and it does start
<ian__> In terminal? <action parsnip>
<ActionParsnip> ian__: always :)
<ScorpKing> kkerwin: let me see if i can wake someone to explain the solution to you :)
<luis_> but i clcik on it and the goes scanning for devices and end up saying no devices available
<ActionParsnip> ian__: it shows all files including hidden ones
<luis_> o some other thing it does turn off my scan
<ActionParsnip> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<kkerwin> ScorpKing: Oh, thank you very much!
<ian__> Action Parsnip- gave me a list of files- what now?
<ScorpKing> ActionParsnip: kubuntu seems to have permission problems with scanners.
<ActionParsnip> ian__: i thought thats what you wanted?
<ActionParsnip> ScorpKing: then use kdesudo to launch the app
<ActionParsnip> ScorpKing: maybe its a group membership
<ian__> ActionParsnip: No, I wanted to make files hidden without adding a . infront.
<luis_> so
<ActionParsnip> ian__: you cant, thats how its done in linux
<ScorpKing> luis_: any luck scanning as root?
<luis_> noo
<luis_> xsane works
<luis_> but it says no devices available
<luis_> my scan is on
<ian__> ActionParsnip: They are program files, and if I make the dot the program errors and can't find the files.
<ian__> But oh well
<ScorpKing> luis_: maybe the drivers didn't load
<luis_> maybe
<luis_> well something else
<luis_> i did download this: iscan-2.10.0-1c2.i386.r
<luis_> from a web i found on google
<luis_> and when i click on it it gave me the option to open it with KpackageKit
<luis_> but then in the middle of installing it says error
<ActionParsnip> luis_: .r ?
<luis_> and stops installint
<luis_> yes i found thos in some web page
<ActionParsnip> luis_: so the filename ends in .r ?
<luis_> rpm
<luis_> sorry
<ScorpKing> kkerwin: can i paste a buch of text for you?
<kkerwin> Sure.
<joshjtl> hey folks, I have a major bug that causes fatal lockups, and apparently there is a fix for it... add a line to /etc/default/halt file, I did, is there anywhere i can check to see if adding the line does anything at all?
<ActionParsnip> !rppm | luis_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rppm
<ActionParsnip> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<luis_> here is the page where i found that acually the gui says to download 2 of them http://jrballesteros05.blogspot.com/2007/11/escaner-epson-stylus-cx5600-en-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> luis_: rpm is for redhat, i'd get the source and compile it so you get less issues
<luis_> yes i c
<Guest1598> vekulice..............
<luis_> well dont matter action
<luis_> it doesnt work as well
<luis_> i already try those but wont work
<qwertyuiop96> What do people think of 9.04?
<luis_> is that jackalope?
<luis_> i think is nice
<qwertyuiop96> Yes
<mefisto__> luis_: have you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471
<luis_> but i cant get to work my scan function
<qwertyuiop96> KDE 4.2 is AWSOME!!
<luis_> let me c it
<qwertyuiop96> In my opinion
 * wirechief well the awe died quickly for me
<drbobb> dammit, no linux bootloader wants to work on my old laptop
<qwertyuiop96> The new oxygen menubar is pretty cool
<qwertyuiop96> Sorry, off topic
<luis_> i am following what u gave me mefisto
<luis_> let me c if that works
<mefisto__> drbobb: what is failing? does grub start up?
<ScorpKing> rpower: will you manage?
<BluesKaj> well , gotta do some windows stuff and have some dinner for a couple of hrs ...BBL
<perso> bonjour
<perso> j'ai un pb d'affichage sur kubuntu 9.0.4 qqun peut m'aider svp?
<mefisto__> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<luis_> ok
<virus2009> hey guys i gota problem with my music like skipping when i move my mouse around or open new apps. i have a 2ghz and 2 gigs i dunno its like if the cpu comes under a load it starts to skip
<virus2009> my computer is a laptop compaq dunno if this helps
<luis_> mefisto it says enter the directory and it gives this command: fakeroot alien iscan*.rpm, but whe i paste that it appers this: File "iscan*.rpm" not found
<mefisto__> luis_: try replacing "iscan*.rpm" with the full name of the file you have
<luis_> i just did
<luis_> and..
<luis_> let me paste bin so u can c
<chronic> can someone help add the menu bar in kde4?
<drbobb> on grub I get stuck at error 17
<drbobb> with lilo, it's code 99
<drbobb> I'm beginning to suspect a buggy bios
<drbobb> ahh yes it looks like it's some form of a 137GB limit biting
<luis_> mefisto i did download both files and this is what happen with the first file, i havent move forward since i want to make sure in here : http://pastebin.com/m4c062952
<chronic> can someone help add the menu bar in kde4?
<luis_> so i believe both files need to be done apart right?
<drbobb> mefisto__: grub fails reporting error 17 after loading stage1.5, but before it gets to a menu or command line
<luis_> so if so in here the next step says to debianize, what does that means how do i do that?
<chronic> can someone help add the menu bar in kde4?
<luis_> lets c chronic
<luis_> u want to add the icon of the menu on the panel right?
<chronic> i accidently closed the manu bar
<luis_> simple
<luis_> get the cursor on any side of the panel
<chronic> luis_: i mean the whole panel is gone
<luis_> right click and find: "add widgets"  and then look for it
<luis_> uuuu
<luis_> thats other thing
<sevenhill> chronic:  just delete .kde and .kde4 folders in your home directory and restart kde
<luis_> that i dont know sorry
<chronic> kk
<mefisto__> chronic: right-click desktop, add panel
<virus2009> can anyone help me with my problem? my sound when under load comes out really paused it pauses then plays pause then play
<sevenhill> virus2009: are you using pulseaudio ?
<virus2009> sevenhill: im using amarok
<sevenhill> if it is be sure that your user added to its pulse-rt group
<virus2009> what is pulseaudio?
<sevenhill> amarok is a application pulseaudio is a sound system
<luis_> mefisto i got this on the second step: http://pastebin.com/m4c062952 and then it says that i need to debianize how do i do that whats that?
<sevenhill> just look in /etc/groups and say me if there is a pulse-rt in it
<virus2009> im probably not using it then, but the music plays fine then starts to skip out when i start opening up applications and moving the mouse
<sevenhill> virus2009:  in konsole type this :    cat /etc/group
<sevenhill> and at the output look if there is pulse-rt or not
<virus2009> sevenhill: one sec
<virus2009> sevenhill i dont see it
<sevenhill> virus2009: ok then it is not the bug i known
<sevenhill> virus2009: then you have to ask someone else
<sevenhill> sorry about keeping you busy
<virus2009> naw your okay thank you
<virus2009> maybe you might be able to help with a webcam? its a micro innovations ic445c i cant get the thing to work at all the light comes on in the front but is unreconized
<MarcN> I have Ubuntu/Jaunty installed and want to also install the kde desktop.  Is this just a matter of adding more repositories and apt-get install kde-desktop (or such)? If so which repos.
<mefisto__> luis_: "debianize" just means convert the .rpm to .deb (.deb is a debian install package) the alien command does this
<luis_> ok
<luis_> so thats 2 for 1 step
<luis_> i c
<luis_> now i move forward and do the same with the other file right?
<rubyat> virus2009: does that webcam need the gspca kernel module?
<luis_> or first i need to take one to the end?
<mefisto__> luis_: try removing that directory iscan-2.10.0 and try the command again
<luis_> ok
<virus2009> i got the module downloaded but still nothing
<luis_> done
<luis_> it says deb generated
<KiRiLoS> I am looking for a program to record a screencast,any suggestions?thanx
<luis_> iscan_2.10.0-2_i386.deb generated
<mefisto__> luis_: ok so you have that file? if you do, install it
<luis_> ok
<rmrfslash> Wow my kubuntu-devel experience was awesome
<rmrfslash> they basically told me to go fix my own problems
<rmrfslash> as in, download the source code and fix the problems with a proprietary driver.
<rmrfslash> which is obviously possible
 * rmrfslash is steaming
<mefisto__> MarcN: no need to add repos. just install kubuntu-desktop
<MarcN> mefisto__: thanks.
<Calabero> would somebody please be able to tell me how to install Kubuntu on my Acer Aspire 1 when i keep getting an error booting from USB which dumps me to (initramfs)_ ?
<Calabero> would somebody please be able to tell me how to install Kubuntu on my Acer Aspire 1 when i keep getting an error booting from USB which dumps me to (initramfs)_ ?
<m1dn1ght> I've just upgraded from Hardy to Jaunty.  New version of Amarok seems nice but I can't figure out where to configure media devices to connect my ipod - can someone help please?
<Calabero> would somebody please be able to tell me how to install Kubuntu on my Acer Aspire 1 when i keep getting an error booting from USB which dumps me to (initramfs)_ ?
<mefisto__> m1dn1ght: there is a "media devices" widget you can add (the + button)
<kris> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<edea86> Hi, the sytem settings applet shows me the "temperature" of my laptop. There are five temperature sensors, but there's no description of them, so I don't know if 51ºC is the temperature of my hdd, my graphic card...
<Calabero> is anyone able to help with the initramfs problem?
<wirechief> Calabero intramfs with usb creator ?
<wirechief> initramfs
<Calabero> i made a usb bootable drive using UNetBootin for Kubuntu - Latest, but this was after accidentally hitting the "factory recovery" selection in grub...when i realized my mistake it was too late and already rebooting. now it seems to be unable to locate my hard drive? im not sure im very new to this :$
<KiRiLoS> for some reason every single screencast recording app i tried works awful,when i playback the video i recorded looks like the frames are messed.Maybe there is something else wrong ?:P I thought this was because of the Qt4 not being compatible with the apps...
<wirechief> Calabero can you do pastebinit  and if so paste the results of  sudo fdisk -l >fdisk.tx   where fdisk.txt will hold the information, paste the url here
<wirechief> make that fdisk.txt   not fdisk.tx
<wirechief> Calabero maybe that wont work, just paste the results of fdisk-l
<wirechief> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
#kubuntu 2009-04-30
<wirechief> Calabero ok this works. can you do pastebinit?  and if so paste the results of  sudo fdisk - >fdisk.txt   where fdisk.txt will hold the information, paste the url here
<genii> wirechief: I think you want them more to do something like: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<wirechief> genii ok i didnt try that
<genii> Calabero: Actually, you are booted to livecd or so? Or the affected box is right now not usable entirely?
<Calabero> well it just magically booted up o_0
<Calabero> as you said that...
<Calabero> haha that was creepy
<luis_> mefisto i did all what the page u gave says but still not working
<Calabero> im looking at a desktop so uh....thanks... i guess....your voodoo knows no bounds :P
<wirechief> Calabero well you can still do the sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit and paste the url here if you want practice
<genii> wirechief: Heh
<luis_> and after running xsane it goes off and also turn off my scan
 * wirechief likes pastebinit
<luis_> any ide on how to fix both things pls ??
<kris> Hi. Is there a way to submit ideas for updating ubottu's brain?
<kris> For example, the link provided in "!intelhda" should be updated to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<wirechief> kris maybe talk nice to the channel operator
<kris> wirechief: Ok. Thanks. Unfortunately, there's no channel op at the moment.
<kris> Hmm. I remember seeing a link to a webpage that had ubottu's database all listed out ...
<wirechief> kris i dont know, sometimes genii is but not sure ;)
<wirechief> !index
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about index
<Dragnslcr> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rmrfslash> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<genii> Apologies on lag, I'm back and forth from the computer
<kris> Going to ask in #ubottu-ops
<kris> rmrfslash: Hehehe.
<LjL> kris: no such channel. there is #Ubuntu-ops and #Ubuntu-bots
<kris> LjL: There it is.
<kris> Thanks.
<LjL> kris: but see !help
<genii> kris: You can suggest changes to the factoids by going into pm with the bot and tghen telling it something like: factoid-name is suggested-description-goes-here
<luis_> nop
<luis_> wont work mefisto
<luis_> and again it turn off my scan
<genii> luis_: Still no joy with that scanner, eh?
<rmrfslash> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<luis_> no
<luis_> genii
<luis_> i am getting desperate
<luis_> i need to use it
<kris> Here we go, syntax to update is: "!no, <factoid> is <fact>"
<genii> luis_: After you made the .deb file, you installed it with something like:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb         ?
<luis_> i did follow what mefisto gave me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471 stepr by step
<luis_> but nothing
<luis_> i dont know let mee check
<genii> kris:  If you are going to suggest factoid changes please don't do it in main support channel
<luis_> yes
<kris> Ok. I apologize.
<luis_> i did that genii for sure
<luis_> i might made something wrong
<luis_> but i know i did follow the steps  by
<luis_> everythin runs fine till the parte where the editing
<luis_> cause everytime i do so soemthing happens and appear a text box saying some about crash
<luis_> should i get erase everything and start over again?
<genii> luis_: OK. Install packages: sane-utils and libsane-extras        Then fom commandline try: scanimage -L    and put result in pastebin website
<luis_> ok
<genii> luis_: Also tell if the device /dev/loop0 exists
<luis_> ok
<luis_> then i do type /dev/loop0
<genii> luis_: No
<genii> luis_: Do:    ls /dev/loop*            and then if no result, it doesn't exist. Otherwise it lists something
<luis_> first appears a big rectangle saying libsane-extras 1.0.19.11ubuntu2 failed to install or upgrade
<genii> luis_: Ah, that could be informative
<genii> luis_: Does it give a reason why?
<luis_> no
<luis_> but in this page : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471 says that i have to remove that in order to install the function
<genii> luis_: Did the other one install ok?
<luis_> so i did
<genii> luis_: OK, I'll go read the howto you are following and get back to you
<luis_> ok
<genii> luis_: Hmm, several areas there where it could go wrong. Converting the rpm to deb for instance keeps the redhat pathnames which do not work too great in ubuntu. What part did you get to in the instructions?
<luis_> everything
<luis_> i went all the way
<luis_> do i remove everything and start over again?
<genii> luis_: Did it give any errors to you at any stage of the instructions? If so, what were they
<luis_> i open dolphin and there are sveral iscan files in there
<luis_> yes
<luis_> ate the time of editing some crashes box appeared
<genii> luis_: Hm, does not sound good for success
<luis_> no
<luis_> ok how do i undo everything
<mefisto__> genii: luis_ pastebin'ed this error with the alien command: http://pastebin.com/m4c062952
<luis_> and start all over again?
<genii> luis_: Hangon a minute please
<luis_> whate rror?
<luis_> error'
<genii> reading the error pastes...
<luis_> ok
<mefisto__> luis_: not error, but a warning
<luis_> let me erase everything
<luis_> and start all over
<luis_> and let u knoe step by step whats going on
<mefisto__> luis_: wait and see what genii has to say
<luis_> ok
<genii> The error just indicates that it was attempted earlier to install, and it made the dir at that time, so not over critical
<luis_> yes
<luis_> i have been trying to do it since this morning
<luis_> and several pages give different info
<genii> luis_: Is your install on a 32bit or 64bit ? It states at start that 64bit does not work
<luis_> i have been following differents how to's without any succes
<luis_> 32 bit
<raylu> i'm installing ubuntu (getting rid of kubuntu) :D
<raylu> and since i need to reformat, i've decided to resize my / partition to 10GB
<wirechief> raylu how much can you get ?
<raylu> how much what?
<mefisto__> raylu: might be quicker to delete the partition and create a new 10GB one
<wirechief> when you resize how big can you make it ?
<rizzo_> using kubuntu 9.04, what can i use to interface with my ipod, amarok doesn't support ipods anymore
<compilerwriter> How does one get plasma to refresh the entire desktop?
<raylu> mefisto__: that's what i'm doing
<raylu> wirechief: as big as i want, i suppose
<raylu> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rizzo_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<genii> luis_: When you issue: sane-find-scanner  -v                       please pastebin results and give us the URL
<wirechief> raylu im getting crowded already with this /dev/sda5          /                11953.9   8498.5   2848.1  76%  ext3
<genii> Battery is dying. AFK finding charger
 * wirechief wishs he had at least 15gb
<luis_> ok
<raylu> wirechief: oh, i have / and /home separate
<luis_> genii here: http://pastebin.com/m676204bf
<raylu> anyway, how do i reorder partition numbers?
<wirechief> raylu: ok sounds like your good to go.
<luis_> its at te end genii
<genii> Back
<genii> luis_: OK, reading
<genii> luis_: Line 84 of your paste shows me it sees the scanner, but that it does not know by it's vendor and device codes what to use to understand the scanner. This indicates that the changes you made from the tutorial where you edit the udev rules did not take, or had typos, or some other issue relating to that
<luis_> right
<luis_> exactly
<luis_> well i think
<luis_> so i go to the first editing parte and paste bin to u so u can c it?
<genii> luis_: Did you yet reboot after editing the udev part?
<luis_> yes
<luis_> several times
<genii> OK
<mefisto__> gene: first post on page 2 of the howto, someone says they changed that edit slightly (but not the same printer as luis_'s )
<genii> luis_: Yes, please pastebin the contents of the file which you edited (in the udev rules)
<luis_> ok
<genii> luis_: According to the tutoial it was /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules
<luis_> ok first with this command: kdesudo kate /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf, i got this: http://pastebin.com/m37a2b642
<genii> Reading
<luis_> i am paste bin al of the editing parts
<luis_> thats the first one then ill go for the next one
<genii> luis_: Does result of command:  lsmod | grep scanner                  say that this module is loaded? Or just returns to prompt?
<luis_> this is what i got:
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$  lsmod | grep
<luis_> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<luis_> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$
<luis_> now with the second command kdesudo kate /etc/sane.d/dll.conf, i got this: http://pastebin.com/m1bf9188
<ralmar> Hey guys, if I install kubuntu-desktop in synaptic, will i be able to choose if i want to load gnome or kde before i login? thanks
<mefisto__> ralmar: yes, there is a menu in the login screen
<genii> luis_: The command is exactly:   lsmod | grep scanner                                             <-- note scanner in there :)
<genii> Reading next pastebin
<mefisto__> ralmar: the default is to login and load whatever the last login was
<raylu> ah. using fdisk manually i was able to get the partition numbers i wanted
<luis_> now with the command kdesudo kate /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules, i did this: http://pastebin.com/m4752599b
<raylu> and get rid of my extended partition since i only had 4 partitions total anyway
<genii> luis_: The sane.dll looks fine. Reading next pastebin
<luis_> ok
<luis_> let me do it
<holyguyver> I have a question to something that you guys do not exactly support.
<luis_> and finally correcting the last command u gave me: i got this:
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$  lsmod | grep scanner
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$
<holyguyver> I installed the KDE3 repository for Intrepid, & then I installed Konqueror 3.5, but it did not create an entry in my gnome menu & I do not know the CLI name to activate kde3.5 Konqueror
<raylu> holyguyver: try: which konqueror
<raylu> holyguyver: also, update-alternatives -l konqueror
<holyguyver> raylu, update-alternatives: unknown argument `-l'
<raylu> oh, sorry. --list
<genii> luis_: OK, the "scanner" module is not loaded. Do command:  modprobe -l | grep scanner                                   and then if a lot of results, pastebin, if only one line, ere is ok to show the result
<holyguyver> raylu, which konqueror gave me /usr/bin/konqueror which activated konqueror kde4 not konqueror kde3.5
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<luis_> ok
<ign0ramus> i'm sure this has been discussed to death, but is there a fix for choppy flash video in Jaunty?
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$  modprobe -l | grep scanner
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$
<tsimpson> holyguyver: konqueror-kde3
<holyguyver> tsimpson, bash: konqueror-kde3: command not found
<holyguyver> Yet it is installed
<tsimpson> ah
<luis_> so thats the problem, no module loaded so how can i do that genii?
<tsimpson> it's actually /opt/kde3/bin/konqueror
<raylu> holyguyver: and the other?
<genii> Hm, no "scanner" module
<luis_> would that be the only big problem?
<raylu> luis_: does your scanner show up in lspci/lsusb?
<luis_> lets c
<holyguyver> tsimpson, Thank you :D
<genii> raylu: sane-find-scanner     sees his scanner but has some odd language error
<luis_> genii i got his:
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$ lspci/lsusb
<luis_> bash: lspci/lsusb: No such file or directory
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$
<luis_> sorry about that genii
<luis_> let me paste bin
<genii> raylu: eg: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [Language Error], product=0x083f [Language Error]) at libusb:003:007
<raylu> luis_: um... those are two different commands
<luis_> i notice sorry
<luis_> first command: http://pastebin.com/m225678cc
<luis_> second command: http://pastebin.com/m67caf49f
<raylu> is that it in the second paste?
<raylu> hrm. lsusb doesn't show kernel modules; nevermind
<genii> raylu: s 003 Device 007: ID 04b8:083f Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus DX4450           is it
<luis_> the scanner is there in he second command does appear althoug has a different model
<luis_> since mine is cx5600
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Trying to help out a friend here. He's upgraded to 9.04. He wants to install the restricted format files for his Nvidia video card. However, he's behind a proxy and can't seem to get the system to recognize the proxy. What can he do to get around this?
<luis_> God what a hasle!!!!
<luis_> sorry for this guys
<luis_> i tought it was going to be easy
<luis_> so what can i do to fix this?
<mr_clark> Why doesn't kpackagekit not support proxies either? That's pretty lame.
<faileas> mr_clark: use apt-get -s to find out what packages are needed, download it elsewhere and move it over with apt-on-cd?
<faileas> *apt-get install -s
<genii> luis_: Please pastebin result of: sudo scanimage -L
<luis_> ok
<genii> luis_: The main raodblock is that Canon is not the greatest Linux supporters....
<genii> *roadblock
<luis_> but mine is not canon
<mr_clark> But why wouldn't the apps support proxies? it's not like proxies are something new!
<luis_> is epson stylus cx5600 and about the command u gave me says:
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$ sudo scanimage -L
<luis_> [sudo] password for luis:
<luis_> Segmentation fault
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$
<genii> Gah, segmentation faults
<luis_> it is a multifunctional, printing function works fine but scanning function
<mr_clark> Well, I'm outta here. I'll try helping my buddy out before he puts his fist through his screen.
<genii> luis_: I think we need to remove first all the iscan stuff and get the regular sane/scanimage stuff not to segfault and then go from there forward
<luis_> ok
<ravenz> #overall
<luis_> so what do i type first?
<genii> luis_: Please pastebin result of: apt-cache policy iscan*
<luis_> ok
<luis_> genii: http://pastebin.com/m97c474c
<genii> Reading
<genii> luis_: Your system is giving extremely weird errors
<luis_> so what do i do?
<genii> luis_: Pastebin instead result of: apt-cache search iscan
<genii> I think the last errors were my fault, I don't recall if you can get policy of packagenames when you use wildcard like * ?    or so
<luis_> genii: http://pastebin.com/m79c93265
<benjamin__> i'm having some really wierd issues with mice since the 9.04 upgrade. I'm having issues with my mouse only intermittedly registering clicks
<genii> luis_: OK. So now to:   sudo apt-get remove --purge iscan-plugin-cx4400 iscan
<luis_> ok done
<genii> luis_: OK. Now we will make sure the sane-utils is proper. So:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/sane-utils*
<genii> luis_: Then: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sane-utils
<luis_> nothing
<luis_> just prompt
<genii> luis_: Good, no news is good news. Only worry when errors
<luis_> it says sane-utils is already the newest version
<genii> luis_: Fine, then we do:   sudo apt-get remove --purge sane-utils && sudo apt-get install sane-utils                      This will clean it out, then need to re-download it in case original was corrupt and causing the segmentation fault. Then it should install it again new
<genii> luis_: Before that maybe do: sudo apt-get update           To get newest list
<luis_> ook
<luis_> doing it
<genii> Back shortly, require coffee
<luis_> uuu ok
<genii> luis_: OK. Did it download and install it again?
<luis_> working on it
<genii> OK
<luis_> its done
<luis_> i need to tell u something
<genii> luis_: I'm all ears
 * genii wiggles his huge ears
<luis_> i have kubuntu jackalope because i did install kubuntu 8.04 and after updating the system told me that there was a new version
<luis_> so i upgraded
<luis_> but couldnt c anything
<luis_> so somebody told me it was a nvidia drivers issue
<genii> luis_: The video drivers shouldn't be affecting anything to do with the scanning system
<luis_> so i did the reinstalation and byt the time of the updatung i dismarked the nvidia upgrading and thats how i got to have jackalope
<luis_> does this affect?
<luis_> ok
<Cerrdor> how do I upgrade to 9.? from commandline
<Cerrdor> I already changed source.list to jaunty
<genii> luis_: OK, so once more issue the command:  sudo scanimage -L                           and then pastebin results
<clorofiles> how to make a backup of my programs before install new distro
<Cerrdor> can I just do gksu "update-manager -c "?
<genii> Cerrdor: Changing the sources.list and trying to upgrade that way will only lead to disaster
<luis_> genii: http://pastebin.com/m5574bc07
<Cerrdor> ok then what do i do?
<genii> Cerrdor: Revert the sources.list back to what you had. then if you are doing this from commandline see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<genii> luis_: Reading
<luis_> ok
<genii> luis_: Good, we're not getting segfaults
<luis_> ok
<luis_> so we r getting closer right'
<luis_> ?
<genii> luis_: Hopefully :)
<luis_> and also my scanner didnt turn off
<genii> luis_: Next pastebin results of:   sudo sane-find-scanner -v
<luis_> genii: http://pastebin.com/m7bd590a1
<genii> Reading
<genii> luis_: Damn, same weird language error
<luis_> ok
<luis_> u know u r tired i am tired why dont we just continue tomorrw?
<luis_> is that ok with u? can i c u tomorrow afternoon and continue with this?
<clorofiles> yes
<genii> luis_: Good idea. I'm also getting frustrated with this particular scanner, etc
<luis_> ok txs a lot genii i do really hope to c u tomorrow maybe this little rest will clear up mind
<luis_> thank you very much c u tomorrow
<genii> luis_: The main thing is to keep plugging away
<luis_> ook
<luis_> well c  tomorrow it maybe tomorrow work jst fine c u  txs
<luis_> have a nice afternoon and nice rest
<clorofiles> see u
<luis_> that goes for all of u guys
<luis_> bye
<genii> clorofiles: Applications get their files spread out all over so making backups of all the components of particular ones isn't all that simple
<clorofiles> i keep my /home in other partition
<genii> clorofiles: One app might have it's binary in /usr/sbin  other sub-components in /usr/bin, it's config files in /etc and so on
<clorofiles> then, is better install again all apps
<genii> clorofiles: Yes, so long as your /home is on it's own area
<clorofiles> but, i keep the documents....
<clorofiles> if i install using sudo apt-get install -f, can recovery some parts of programs?
<genii> clorofiles: Sometimes from a failed upgrade that may make the system usable again at least
<clorofiles> thanxz genii
<batman> #opennms
<batman> #join opennms
<genii> batman: /join #opennms
<ign0ramus> Current weather for  : Temperature: , Pressure: , Wind:
<JuJuBee> I just finished upgrading to Jaunty.  How to I get the network manager widget?  It is not in my list of widgets.
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee: maybe "plasma-widget-network-manager" ?
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee: using APT or appropriate frontend, i mena
<ign0ramus> *mean
<flector> any Wine gurus?
<ign0ramus> flector: more of a scotch guy :P
<genii> flector: You might find some in #winehq
<flector> before Wine, one stupid question: how to get terminal as SU?
<ign0ramus> flector: sudo su ?
<p_quarles> sudo -i
<benjamin__> sudo bash
<p_quarles> benjamin__, ign0ramus: no, sudo -i; those methods can mess things up
<flector> totally new to Jaunty, don't see a terminal option
<ign0ramus> p_quarles: you win. you always do.
<kurumin> configuration aMSN
<ign0ramus> flector: Konsole
<flector> tkx, adding
<ign0ramus> p_quarles: heh... how do i de-elevate after using 'sudo -i'?
<p_quarles> ign0ramus: exit
<ign0ramus> p_quarles: hence my nick.  thanks.
<rgarcia> hi all...Does anybody know any program to unlock encrypted DVD and than copy?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia: I'm not sure if that's a supported question, but do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<flector> the Wine question... a lot of Windoze apps are doing ShellExecute's to .html files, which fail
<rgarcia> i guess not
<flector> in Konsole, wine index.html (which exists) also fails
<sral9999> World of warcraft - wine: My char  is doing this jittery gliding thing when i move forward with the keyboard. I can stop it by moving to the side or starting movement with the mouse, but it seems like wow/wine dont like me to hold the "w" key down
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic in regular 9.04 ubuntu. but when i try to log in with my main user I get an error saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds... and I can only log in with gnome on my main user. though I can use kde with another user. How can i fix this or see an error log? Thanks.
<flector> how do you regedit or whatever to direct Wine to launch .html files in a particular browser?
<rgarcia> how do I install it??
<ign0ramus> ralmar: http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php?t-9042.html
<ralmar> ign0ramus, sorry but i didnt ask anything related to that
<ign0ramus> woops, wrong line...
<ign0ramus> flector: http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php?t-9042.html
<ralmar> What I said was: Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic in regular 9.04 ubuntu. but when i try to log in with my main user I get an error saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds... and I can only log in with gnome on my main user. though I can use kde with another user. How can i fix this or see an error log? Thanks.
<flector> looks good
<rgarcia> ihn)ramus: how do i install libdvdcss2?
<genii> flector: Ask questions regarding Wine in the channel #winehq  please.
<rgarcia> anybody???
<flector> worked absolutely perfectly, thank you (had to add the section though)
<genii> rgarcia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu will give you instructions on how to add medibuntu and install the libdvdcss and so forth
<rgarcia> thanks a lot!!
<ralmar> Any help?
<rgarcia> after installing the libdvdcss2, i can use the k3b to burn a dvd?
<genii> rgarcia: Possibly. Some of them now however have even newer encryption
<rgarcia> mm...but it's okay...k3b can now read the dvd and than copy
<rgarcia> thanxxx
<rgarcia> another question, is there any program in linux which has the same function of dvdShrink on windows...
<flector> why not just run it with Wine?
<rgarcia> because the DVD is double layer, and i don't have one...i need to compress it tio burn on 4.7gb dvd
<rgarcia> but flector, wine can run perfect?
<flector> dunno, haven't tried it yet, should work
<genii> !info dvd95
<ubottu> dvd95 (source: dvd95): DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4p0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 276 kB, installed size 764 kB
<genii> rgarcia: See bot's note on a dvd shrinker above
<rgarcia> yes..i saw...thanxxx
<genii> flector: Running windows applications in Wine to do something linux can already do natively is a waste
<flector> this is true (linux newb here)
<flector> liking Jaunty quite a bit better than OpenSuse so far, for what that's worth
<genii> Wine also fails miserably on many applications
<btcreel> I tried Opensuse, and the installer ate my MBR.
<jimmy51_home> hello.  i just put a nvidia pci video card in my wife's machine (it has integrated intel gma 950) but get a kernel crash on boot.  how can i get it to reconfigure video?
<jimmy51_home> i'm assuming i need to boot to a non X session and run a dpkg -Xserver-Xorg --reconfigure
<jimmy51_home> or something
<flector> how do yoou expand the taskbar in Jaunty to two rows?  it's kind of crowded
<jimmy51_home> flector:  panel settings
<jimmy51_home> right click on the panel, hit panel settings
<jimmy51_home> then there's a "height" button towards the middle of the panel
<jimmy51_home> click the height button
<jimmy51_home> adjust height and click again
<genii> jimmy51_home: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg                           usually
<genii> Maybe xorg-xserver        I forget which
<flector> that just made the task fonts bigger
<jimmy51_home> genii: thanks.  what do i edit in the boot menu (grub) to make it boot without X?
<genii> jimmy51_home: Don't bother, just use the Single-user (recovery or such it's called)
<Eveready> jimmy51_home:  did you switch  the BIOS to PCI instead of the integrated?
<jimmy51_home> Eveready: i sure did.
<jimmy51_home> i'll try that, genii
<genii> jimmy51_home: When done reconfiguring (you won't need sudo in that case)   put: telinit 2                                  to enter gui
<skierpage> KHelpCenter in Kubuntu 9.04 has broken help for KInfoCenter > "IEEE 1394 Devices".  Is this obsolete? (it's the only KInfoCenter module listed)
<genii> skierpage: Perhaps file a bug at Launchpad
<flector> gtkmm... how to install properly for KDevelop?
<jimmy51_home> genii: hmm, it still crashed
<jimmy51_home> rcS-sulogin main process (4506) killed by SEGV signal
<ralmar> What I said was: Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic in regular 9.04 ubuntu. but when i try to log in with my main user I get an error saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds... and I can only log in with gnome on my main user. though I can use kde with another user. How can i fix this or see an error log? Thanks.
<skierpage> genii For sure, but is the bug "IEEE 1394 KCM incompletely installed" or "Traces of obsolete IEEE 1394 KCM remain" ? :-)
<rgarcia> does abnybody know how do I run superkaramba on jaunty?
<genii> skierpage: No idea :) Maybe put something that could be either
<genii> skierpage: IEEE 1394 KCM issue                      or so
<jimmy51_home> how do i edit my boot entry to not load X at all?
<jimmy51_home> or is that what recover mode was supposed to do?
<genii> jimmy51_home: Recovery mode loads in single-user (root) so X can't start anyhow. In regular boot X starting has naught to do with anything in grub whatsoever
<rgarcia> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): SuperKaramba theme support for the KDE 4 Plasma desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 363 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<skierpage> genii, will do.  (It was fascinating to learn how KHelpCenter builds its nav.)
<jimmy51_home> genii: so my problem is deeper than x config then.
<jimmy51_home> genii: should adding a pci nvidia 5200 card cause a crash on boot like that?  (is that typical when adding a video card)
<genii> jimmy51_home: Usually you install onto the system in the state it will be and not swap video cards afterwards, etc
<rgarcia> !info korss
<ubottu> Package korss does not exist in jaunty
<rgarcia> !info kross
<ubottu> Package kross does not exist in jaunty
<genii> !botabuse | rgarcia
<ubottu> rgarcia: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<genii> jimmy51_home: It may be the system is trying to use a video output that was not the default before. Did you try yet plugging amonitor in every video output you have on it?
<jimmy51_home> genii: yeah.  the onboard shows nothing now.  the new card shows the bios splash, grub, and kubuntu loading screen until the crash
<rgarcia> genii: i nobody can help me...do you know how to use superkaramba on jaunty?
<genii> rgarcia: I don't use 9.04 or superkaramba, let alone both together. So I'm not much help to you on that.
<genii> jimmy51_home: If you yank out the new card, boots OK from the old onboard?
<jimmy51_home> trying now
<jimmy51_home> i just set it back to onboard video in the bios
<rgarcia> ok, thankss
<AmReEsH_> #syslinux
<genii> AmReEsH_: /join #syslinux                  probably
<FoxBlitzz> How come my file dialogs always sort by Alphabet Descending by default? Is there a way to make it sort Ascending by default instead?
<jimmy51_home> genii: boots fine without the pci card
<Daskreech> FoxBlitzz: Wweird some people got athat bug in 4.2.1
<jimmy51_home> genii: i plugged in the card, set default vga to onboard, and it still hangs during boot
<genii> jimmy51_home: Maybe boot up to the onboard, do the nvidia driver install process, reboot/disable onboard/enable GeForce
<genii> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jimmy51_home> genii: ok.  will installing the nvidia driver pack (kernel module i'm assuming) help witha  kernel crash on boot?  it seems like a 5200 pci should already be safe in 8.10 kernel
<genii> jimmy51_home: It's my best tactic to try at this point
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop and had a few questions. The thing is lets say I have firefox open on desktop 1, when I switch to desktop 2 I can see the firefox that is open and maximized in desktop 1, but i see it minimized in the taskbar. Is there away to make it not visible at all in desktop 2? Also, with gnome i had shortcuts to jump from desktop1 to desktop2, how can I set those up? Thanks
<qiyong> my ssh key doesn't work to a server, it prompts me password? what could go wrong?
<jimmy51_home> ok
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<ralmar> Any ideas?
<kris> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> ralmar: Usually something like right-click on the window pager gives options like what to show, etc
<ralmar> genii its set to only be in desktop 1, but when I go to desktop2 i can see it as if it wre minimized..
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> how do I scan for wifi connections in jaunty?
<Wolfcastle> I'm suspecting my wifi card is not detected
<Wolfcastle> but I am unsure
<terrestre> which dvd burner came with jaunty? k3b?
<Daskreech> yes
<aaron____> Wolfcastle: iwlist scanning usually does the trick. It doesn't seem to be working in jaunty right now, though
<Wolfcastle> aaron____: indeed, it says none of my interfaces supports scanning
<Wolfcastle> But how can I know if my wifi card has been detected?
<aaron____> Wolfcastle: it says the same thing on mine, but I can connect to wireless networks
<Wolfcastle> aaron____: And how do you do it, with network-manager?
<aaron____> I don't know if this will work but if you kill NetworkManager you might get a better result
<aaron____> click on the network-manager icon, select a network, hope it's one of the ones network-manager works with. There are some problems with network-manager, enough that on the kubuntu list they're testing a newer, from svn version of it
<Wolfcastle> aaron____: the thing is, when clicking on the network-manager icon, it shows no networks, it just says Disconnected
<aaron____> I think, but I'm not sure, that that just means you're not actually connected to a network right now
<Wolfcastle> aaron____: ok so if I kill network-manager, what is the other option to use?
<aaron____> mine says 'disconnected' but it lists networks
<aaron____> Wolfcastle: don't kill network-manager (the KDE plasmoid), kill NetworkManager (the underlying thing it uses that might be messing with your results)
<hua> does anyone know how to check on ubuntu if you have a virus or infection?
<Wolfcastle> use clam antivirus maybe?
<Wolfcastle> just curious here, exactly what programs are specific to kubuntu in jaunty?
<Wolfcastle> or are there none?
<hua> how do i get that?
<genii> hua: From Add/Remove
<Wolfcastle> hua: It's in repositories...the package is called klam-av
<Wolfcastle> sorry klamav
<hua> genii:Thank you! and wolfcastle!!!
<Wolfcastle> no problem
<genii> Wolfcastle: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/kubuntu-desktop             BTW about your "whats specific to kubuntu"
<Wolfcastle> hua: although klamav is the kde interface...if you don't need a fancy interface you can just install clamav
<flector> "Other" isn't appearing in the applications menu...
<benjamin__> anyone know of a wallpaper changer for kde?
<benjamin__> nvm, turns out that it's built in already
<Rue-kun> How do you add spacers to your menu bar?
<brady> Don't you just slide things around so that there is space between them?
<Daskreech> Nope
<Daskreech> No spacers until KDE 4.3
<Daskreech> Slight 1.5 year oversight
<brady> I guess "spacers" is a term I'm not familiar with then.
 * genii spacerfies Daskreech!
<Daskreech> nooooo I'm not trunkish enough
<Daskreech>  I need the gym
<triune> anyone kno how to install the vanilla 2.6.29 kernel in jaunty
<triune> ?
<Daskreech> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Phil_26> Hello. Can I install Kde 3.5 in Kubuntu 9.04? (during the install process)
<triune> who said anything about compiling :X
<devilsadvocate> Phil_26: no
<triune> i head jaunty would have a vanilla kernel built in as a package?
<Phil_26> devilsadvocate, the best would be to install kubuntu 8.10?!
<devilsadvocate> Phil_26: if you want kde 3.5, then yes.
<Phil_26> yes, it's only for testing purpose. ty :)
<dell> test
<Daskreech> Phil_26 Yes
<Daskreech> Damn it
<Daskreech> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Daskreech> devilsadvocate: See above
<kuaera> Is there any way to get around the lack of the ehci_hcd module in Jaunty? I'm desperately trying to get some USB 2.0 devices working to no avail :/
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop and had a few questions. The thing is lets say I have firefox open on desktop 1, when I switch to desktop 2 I can see the firefox that is open and maximized in desktop 1, but i see it minimized in the taskbar. Is there away to make it not visible at all in desktop 2? Also, with gnome i had shortcuts to jump from desktop1 to desktop2, how can I set those up? Thanks
<JontheEchidna> ralmar: right click on any empty space in the task manager and select "Task Manager Settings"
<JontheEchidna> if it's all full, you can open the panel config bar by clicking the icon on the very right of the panel, and then right click the task manager
<JontheEchidna> but anyway, once you are in the settings dialog you should be able to select "Only show tasks from the current desktop"
<kuaera> JontheEchidna: You're knowledgeable... Do you have any information about USB 2.0 problems and the ehci_hcd module?
<JontheEchidna> kuaera: sorry, I don't know anything about that really :(
<liangzhichao> hi,  how to cross compilt a debian source package?
<ralmar> JontheEchidna, thanks the worked great. Now what about setting a shortcut to switch between desktops?
<kuaera> JontheEchidna: :< I wanted to test out DigiKam with this Samsung S630, but I can't get the camera to be recognized by the computer.
<aaron____> ralmar: if you go to system settings > Keyboard and Mouse > Global keyboard shortcuts
<aaron____> the kde component you're looking for is Kwin, switch to next desktop and switch to previous desktop
<JontheEchidna> I think there should already be "switch to desktop x" shortcuts
<JontheEchidna> Crtl + x, where x is the desktop number
<JontheEchidna> by default it goes up to 4
<ralmar> aaron___ thanks. that worked great
<aaron____> ralmar: no problem
<ralmar> aaron____,  or anyone else here. Any tips on making kubuntu even nicer looking? Maybe  a dock or some sort of theme (maybe one that looks like mac osx?)?
<genii> kuaera: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/88746 describes this bug. There does not yet seem to be a solution.
<liangzhichao> !hi,  how to cross compilt a debian source package?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<liangzhichao> !cross compilte?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cross compilte?
<liangzhichao> !cross compilte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cross compilte
<aaron____> ralmar: there are more plasma themes available. If you click on the cashew in the top right corner of the desktop and then appearance settings you can click on 'New theme' or 'get new wallpapers'
<aaron____> liangzhichao: do you mean 'cross compile'?
<ralmar> aaron____,  will try that thanks. Any way to get a dock? Will gnome do docky work in kubuntu?
<aaron____> ralmar: I don't know, I haven't seen one...
<qiyong> how to do autostart?
<aaron____> ralmar: I'm just looking around but the 'glassified' theme looks nice. It's just a different theme for the original dock
<genii> !startup | qiyong
<ubottu> qiyong: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: That's ^Fx
<Daskreech> and by default it goes up to 2
<liangzhichao> aaron____yes, i want to cross-compilte a debian source package?
<liangzhichao> aaron____:  yes, i want to cross-compilte a debian source package?
<kuaera> genii: Thanks for the info...though it's disheartening to see that this has been broken so many times before and varies between being fixed, broken, and "won't fix" :<
<aaron____> liangzhichao: I don't know how to do that but I don't think there's supposed to be a 't' in compile. It might help you find some more information
<qiyong> gene: my k menu doesn't have 'Save Session'
<genii> kuaera: I usually remain with the long-term-support versions for these sort of reasons
<kuaera> genii: The bug also suggests that the bug affects older versions of ubuntu with updated kernels >_>
<cathcom> hola
<cathcom> alquien habla espanol
<JontheEchidna> !es | cathcom
<ubottu> cathcom: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<liangzhichao> aaron____:  thanks any way
<cathcom> gracias
<aaron____> you're welcome
<genii> kuaera: I'm not noticing it on my 8.04 with 2.6.24-24-generic yet, luckily
<cathcom> bye
<digdeep> does anyone has problems to watch youtube (e.g. no sound at all)?
<kuaera> genii: 2.6.28-11 here, so.
<Daskreech> digdeep:  I don't
<digdeep> Daskreech: r u using jaunty?
<Daskreech> Si but Firefox
<crzyboi> hello, could someone help me out with install vmware workstation in 9.04
<crzyboi> i cnt seem to get it to work
<Phil_26> Hello. Is it possible to restart a kde box with a console command?
<DarthFrog> Yep.  "sudo reboot"
<Phil_26> work, thx
<DarthFrog> Or if you do it from an Alt-F2 mini-CLI, "kdesudo reboot".
<Daskreech> It's still sudo reboot
<DarthFrog> And how do you enter the password then?
<Daskreech> You only use kdesudo if the final command ends up in a GUI application
<DarthFrog> Ah.
<Daskreech> Run in terminal ? :)
<Daskreech> Phil_26: Oh You were asking if you can install KDE3 ?
<DarthFrog> Run in terminal.  Funny guy. :-)
<Daskreech> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<DarthFrog> VMWare Workstation 6.5.2 runs just fine in Jaunty.
<DarthFrog> Knetworkmanager doesn't, though.  P.O.S.
<Phil_26> yes I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 on a VMWare virtual machine. I am still wondering how to reboot my box
<Phil_26> sudo reboot work locally but don't work on my box, I think it is running debian
<DarthFrog> Phil_26: It doesn't work in the virtual machine?  Or the real machine?
<Phil_26> I mean it work on the Virtual Machine but don't work with my server
<DarthFrog> Is it running Ubuntu?
<Phil_26> i'm pretty sure it is running debian 4
<DarthFrog> Do you have a root password on that machine?
<Phil_26> no
<genii> Good
<DarthFrog> Ah, then you'll have to set up the /etc/sudoers file to allow you to use sudo.  It would seem that Debian and Ubuntu differ in that regard.
<princedugan> how would I go about getting my Intel Corporation 82852/855GM card to output S-Video ? It doesn't show as an option in xrandr -q
<DarthFrog> Have you tried it to see if its doing it already?
<Phil_26> the sudo is not working no. I will ask the admin I think so :P
<jimmy51_home> genii: i thought i had something going.  i updated to 9.04, added the card, clicked to activate the NVidia proprietary drivers, and .....
<jimmy51_home> X quit loading... i got a terminal with a blinking screen
<jimmy51_home> i think i'm going to give up on the nvidia card and stick with the integrated gma 950
<Daskreech> !kde3 | Phil_26
<ubottu> Phil_26: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<genii> jimmy51_home: Can you get to another console with ctrl-alt-f1 or so?  Also may be switching at that point to the other card for default output
<jimmy51_home> yeah, i got to other terminals
<jimmy51_home> none of them would start X server
<jimmy51_home> now i just get seg faults
<genii> Bleh
<genii> jimmy51_home: I'm out of immediate ideas on it
<jimmy51_home> bleh is right
<jimmy51_home> me too :)
<jimmy51_home> other than unplug and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with out it
<jimmy51_home> my 8800 gt went smoothly.  too bad this 5200 on my wife's machine isn't.  no compiz for her!
<DarthFrog> !knetworkmanager
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<jimmy51_home> !desktopeffects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopeffects
<jimmy51_home> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<faileas> gah...
<faileas> what's the trigger for unlocking apt? ;p
<faileas> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<faileas> !aptunlock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptunlock
<DarthFrog> faileas: If it's locked, then something is using it.
<digdeep> is there any way to stop nfts to ask password after each boot
<faileas> DarthFrog: borked install process
<faileas> so i want to unlock it
<DarthFrog> Delete the lock file.
<faileas> and... where is that?
<DarthFrog> Try /var/run.  I'm not sure, it's been a long time since I last looked for it.
<kuaera> Hmm. I no longer have an xorg.conf file in jaunty, as the autoconfiguration has been perfectly fine; however, OpenGL acceration has been slow, with window compositing being unusable. [All this with the ati driver] Where may I find resources for finding which X modules may help my speed and how to alter the autoconfiguration process without recreating xorg.conf?
<DarthFrog> kuaera: Now there's a good question.   I'd like to know that myself.
<kuaera> DarthFrog: Have you done anything with altering the autoconfiguration before? I changed the settings for my touchpad to disable "sidescrolling" and enable "two-finger scrolling"
<DarthFrog> kuaera: Nothing, other than editing the xorg.conf file.
<kuaera> DarthFrog: As far as I can recall, the autoconfiguration stuff uses the same terms as the xorg.conf file does, but inside an XML syntax
<DarthFrog> So far <knock on wooden head> autoconfiguration has worked for me, on the machines that Jaunty has been able to run on.
<bootsmorris> hi all
<DarthFrog> I have one machine, that runs Fedora 9 just fine, that Jaunty segfaults everytime about 10 secs after authenticating with KDM or GDM.
<kuaera> DarthFrog: Yuck :/
<bootsmorris> on my jaunty it randomly freezes
<Daskreech> !adeptfix | faileas
<ubottu> faileas: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<faileas> Daskreech: thanks ^^
<DarthFrog> bootsmorris: Have you run the memtest utility to see if your RAM is OK?
<kuaera> DarthFrog: /etc/hal/fdi/ seems to contain the FDI files for HAL autoconfiguration
<bootsmorris> yea the ram is fine.  i can run 8.10 perfectly and windows xp/vista no prob
<kuaera> DarthFrog: I have a modified policy/synaptics-prefs.fdi file, if you're interested :P
<DarthFrog> kuaera: Tnx, but I don't want to go there yet. :-)
<bootsmorris> idk what the prob is.  i wish i knew how to fix it.  is definately the best ubuntu yet
<benjamin__> can anyone tell me what the keyboard command is to switch between multiple desktops?
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu Jaunty is excellent.  Kubuntu is mostly execellent.  Knetworkmanager simply does not work.
<bootsmorris> network manager sucks.  i use wifi radar
<DarthFrog> Wifi radar?  What's that?
<DarthFrog> benjamin__: CTL-F1 to CTL-F<whatever the highest number desktop is>
<benjamin__> DarthFrog: awesome, thanks!
<bootsmorris> it is a wireless network connection manager.  i used to use it in gnome.  my knetworkmanager is working for me at the moment so i havent gotten it yet.  it has worked well for me in the past
<DarthFrog> bootsmorris: Installing it now, tnx.
<bootsmorris> ur welcome
<bootsmorris> there is another one but idk what it is called
<bootsmorris> there is another one but idk what it is called cd when my screwed up on me so i have to do the whole dist upgrade thing
<bootsmorris> idk what happened there..  sorry
<luis_> hi good nigth again
<bootsmorris> DarthFrog  is it working for ya
<luis_> question: how do i uncomment a line or what does that means???
<DarthFrog> bootsmorris: No.
<bootsmorris> you uncomment it by removing the pound signs that are in front of it
<bootsmorris> DarthFrog  really???
<DarthFrog> bootsmorris: Not to worry, I don't really need it.
<bootsmorris> DarthFrog  that is interesting.  any error messages??
<luis_> ok thanks a lot
<bootsmorris> DarthFrog  how are you turning what you are saying to me red??
<luis_> do i haaave to do so on every line where that file appears or just the first line?
<DarthFrog> bootsmorris: Yeah, no wpa_supplicant.conf file and a permissions denied when trying to create the dhcp.leases file, It's running under sudo so I'm surprised about the permissions issue.
<bootsmorris> that is weird.  hmmmm.  i know you have to have the wpa thing and it is prob just freaking out about that
<DarthFrog> bootsmorris: :-)  I'm not doing it.  Quassel is doing it; it's highlighting lines with your nick in them.
<bootsmorris> will konversation do that
<DarthFrog> I imagine it could be configured to do so.
<DarthFrog> And I imagine that it could be turned off in Quassel.
<bootsmorris> does anyone know how to do this??
<DarthFrog> Guest16059: Running as root is dumb.
<terrestre> am on ubuntu sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop will install kde4 or kde3?
<Daskreech> in a GUI
<bootsmorris> luis_ all of the ones you want to uncomment
<Daskreech> terrestre: Which release of Ubuntu ?
<terrestre> 9.04
<DarthFrog> terrestre: KDE 4.2.2
<terrestre> DarkriftX, thx :)
<Daskreech> If you want KDE3 it's available
<bootsmorris> DarthFrog  do you know how to make konversation do that
<Daskreech> in a semi official manner
<DarthFrog> bootsmorris: I'd look through the configuration settings and see what joy I could find there.
<terrestre> is for a guy in ubuntu, he want to try kubuntu
<terrestre> k3b is still using kde3 libs right?
<bootsmorris> DarthFrog i just did that.  no luck
<DarthFrog> With the release of KDE 4.2, why would anyone want to run KDE3?
<DarthFrog> terrestre: I think so.  I think K3B is one of the apps that hasn't yet been ported to KDE4.
<luis_> well that i dont know i am trying to install my epson stylus scan feature and following this how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471 it gets to a path where i need to edit and rigth into the directory says: uncomment the following line.... but there are some other lines that has the same /dev... i paste bin and c if u can help me http://pastebin.com/m7c421e
<luis_> cx5600
<SandGorgon> man.. the mandriva KDE configuration and theme is how it should have been
<terrestre> k3b is a great app, im using ubuntu right now but brasero burning is so slw k3b work just great
 * genii runs screaming from luis_ until tomorrow!
<luis_> i know genii
<luis_> sorry
<luis_> i am obses
<kris> Hi. I'm on an x86_64 processor. I'm trying to install a package from a 3rd party .deb repository that doesn't have x86_64 packages. 1) Is it possible to run a program compiled for i386 on 64-bit linux (Like Vista's compatibility mode)? 2) If so, is it possible to direct apt to do this automatically? Thanks in advance!
<luis_> with this
<genii> luis_: It's OK, I understand
<luis_> its just driving me crazy
<luis_> what i did is to erase everythin
<luis_> and start fresh over
<jimmy51_home> where do you set the window manager in KDE 4.2?
<luis_> and i am ate the first editing path
<luis_> but i dont want to mistake again
<GS3User007> jimmy51_home: what do you mean?
<luis_> so while doing the editing i was reading in there and it says that i have to uncomment a line diferente than the gui says
<genii> kris: I think what you want is package ia32-libs
<digdeep> FYI: how to stop ntfs asking passwords, after each boot --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128099&highlight=stop+nfts+to+ask+password&page=2
<jimmy51_home> GS3User007: i have compiz installed, but i want to change the window manager to it
<kris> genii: Okie dokie! Thanks!
<genii> kris: Also perhaps check out http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Running_32-bit_Applications_on_64-bit_Debian_GNU/Linux
<jimmy51_home> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<GS3User007> jimmy51_home: hmmm... i did that a long time ago, i don't recall how to though. Is there a particular effect in compiz that isn't in kde4 yet?
<kris> genii: Hrm. It's apparently already installed...
<kris> One second...
<jimmy51_home> GS3User007: uh.... don't you need compiz to get all the crazy effects?  (wobbly windows, desktop cube/cylinder, etc)
<DarthFrog> luis_: Did you install iscan?
<GS3User007> jimmy51_home: not anymore
<GS3User007> jimmy51_home: not in kde anyway
<BluesKaj> Is it safe to edit out the older unused kernels listed in the the grub menu.lst  ?
<luis_> DarthFrog i have xsane
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: More better to use a package manager to uninstall those kernels and have it done automatically.
<kris> genii: Ok. The problem that I'm having appears to be in apt. It looks for the package in the amd64 directory on the repository. But no package is there. How can I tell apt to grab the 32-bit package?
<GS3User007> jimmy51_home: System Settings -> Desktop -> All Effects
<jimmy51_home> GS3User007: hmmm.... i'll have to look into that
<luis_> actually i am following this how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471; and it doesnt ask me to install iscan
<DarthFrog> luis_: I have an Epson scanner  (Photo 4490).  Xsane never worked.  Iscan worked.
<genii> BluesKaj: Better to uninstall them by names like linux-image-<obsolete-version-numbers-here>   and they get auto-removed from menu.lst
<luis_> mine is a multifunctional epson stylus cx5600
<luis_> is the same?
<jimmy51_home> whoa
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, genii , thx
<jimmy51_home> is compiz embedded in kde 4?  or did they just write something to replace it?
<genii> kris: I'd d/l the .deb file and just use dpkg -i debname.deb    idea
 * kuaera reads a ton, woots a little
<luis_> iam ready DarthFrog if u can assit me ill do what according to ur guidelines
<GS3User007> jimmy51_home: my understanding is that it was basically replaced/copied/ported
<kuaera> Gallium3D expected by the end of the year :O
<kuaera> Next year will be a good year for linux, IMO >_>;
<luis_> but then i think i have to undo what i have done so i wont get any mistakes
<DarthFrog> luis_: I don't know, sorry. I'm far from a expert on scanners.  I do know that I had to install the Advansys drivers and use iscan, the official Epson scanner program.  My Epson scanner worked fine in Intrepid after that.  I've not tried it in Jaunty.
<kris> genii: Ok. Thanks for that.
<luis_> ok
<luis_> can u tell me what to do DarthFrog pls?
<tweakedeh> I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 64Bit on a dell laptop and I dont understand how to find my wireless connection.
<DarthFrog> luis_: Sorry, no.  Other than what that HOWTO tells you to do.  If you've installed the Advansys drivers, then try installing iscan (from the same place) and giving it a shot.
<genii> kris: Synatx is like: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture package.deb
<tweakedeh> I found where to go but I don't see and of the wireless connections around here.
<kris> genii: Having looked at the link you just provided, I think I'm just going to go ahead and compile from source, rather than trying to hunt down every library I need and put it into the proper directory ...
<genii> kris: Probably better that way anyhow
<luis_> ok after doing as the how to i pastebin on the edit path i saved and i got this after closing it: http://pastebin.com/m379b7671
<kris> genii: Thanks again!
<luis_> why am i getting this? is this suppose to happen? how do i fix it?
<genii> kris: You're welcome
<DarthFrog> luis_: Try the edit again.  Kate segfaulted on you.
<luis_> ok
<tweakedeh> Does any one know why my wireless isnt working?
<genii> tweakedeh: Is it some Broadcom thing?
<kris> Broadcom is a four letter word in the linux world ...
<tweakedeh> genii: I have no clue. I just got this computer yesterday and installed linux.
<genii> kris: Yes. PITA
<kris> tweakedeh: "lspci", please.
<genii> tweakedeh: In the pastebin, not here
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<luis_> ok i did kdesudo kate /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf and in there i just click on save again since there was the changes i did first time in there
<luis_> is that ok?
<jimmy51_home> does OpenGL perform better than XRender on an Intel GMA 950?
<jimmy51_home> (for desktop effects)
<tweakedeh> kris: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/161137/
<DarthFrog> luis_: What does scanimage -L and sane-find-scanner tell you?
<kris> tweakedeh: Atheros chip. Yep, it's a broadcom thing.
<kris> !ndiswrapper | tweakedeh
<ubottu> tweakedeh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarthFrog> Nope.  Atheros isn't Broadcom.
<kris> DarthFrog: It isn't? I thought I had one ...
<luis_> iam working on it
<tweakedeh> So What should i do? follow the instructions on this page?
<DarthFrog> Atheros is good news, there are two native Linux drivers for it.
 * kris doesn't know what he's talking about, then ...
<kris> :-)
<luis_> first command: http://pastebin.com/m172616f4
<luis_> second command: http://pastebin.com/m6ece6476
<DarthFrog> luis_: Are you sure your scanner is supported by the epkowa driver?  Is saned running?
<luis_> i dont know i tols u i am followinf this how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471; that says how to configure my scan feature
<DarthFrog> Is that for your model scanner?  Does it say to install the Advansys packages for your model?
<luis_> mi model is there
<bootsmorris> it took me less than 1 hour to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<luis_> but it doesnt give me instructions on that advansys
<DarthFrog> luis_: Until sane-find-scanner reports finding a scanner, things are not going to work.
<luis_> well i already reach the part where is asking me to restarrt my sysem
<luis_> on the how to i paste bin
<luis_> let me do so and let u know
<luis_> brb
<DarthFrog> Restart your system?  Hmm, I'm not impressed.
<luis_> ok DarthFrog heres what i got whit this command: http://pastebin.com/m36fc231a
<DarthFrog> luis_: That's good news.  Your system is now seeing the scanner!  Does xsane see it?
<luis_> i do still have some other lines to go forward
<luis_> but i am confuse
<Ermott> Greetings.
<DarthFrog> luis_: Just run xsane and see.
<luis_> ok
<luis_> no
<luis_> and it turn off my multifunctional
<DarthFrog> THen try iscan.
<Ermott> Congratulate me. I just now managed to get 9.04 running on my hp ze4900. I never thought I could do this linux thing, and now I just had to tell someone :)
<Ermott> It was easy actually.
<luis_> no says hat cant c it
<GS3User007> Ermott: congrats
<DarthFrog> luis_: ?
<luis_> but i am at this stage on the how to i am following:
<luis_> Now run the scanner identifier
<luis_> Code:
<luis_> sane-find-scanner
<luis_> and see where it is located as a usb, the scanner will always have product=0x083f
<luis_> Modify the permission
<luis_> Code:
<luis_> sudo chmod 0755 /proc/bus/usb/*/*
<luis_> The asterisks can be 001/002 or 001/003 or whatever, that depends on the response above.
<luis_> Now we can run the program
<luis_> Code:
<luis_> iscan
<luis_> It should work.
<luis_> If you want to use xsane it should work as well, modify the permission:
<DarthFrog> luis_: STOP IT!
<luis_> Code:
<luis_> sudo chmod 0755 /usr/bin/xsane
<luis_> and run it either in a terminal or with the menu.
<luis_> ups sorry
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/m1eeb1082
<DarthFrog> Just do it.
<luis_> where i am confuse is at the number  line
<luis_> cause it has some asterixs
<luis_> and i dont know how to replace those
<Ermott> I don't think I shall ever use windows again. I really like how you can select software from a list and... it's all automagically added to your computer... Such a great idea.
<DarthFrog> luis_: Found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [Language Error], product=0x083f [Language Error]) at libusb:003:002
<GS3User007> Ermott: indeed, it's rather nice. The trick though, is to find what you're looking for :P
<DarthFrog> So the numbers are 003 and 002
<luis_> do i have to type this: 003:002 on every asterixs space? or 003 on one asterix space and then 002 on the next asterix space?
<DarthFrog> luis_: sudo chmod 0755 /proc/bus/usb/003/002
<luis_> ok txs
<DarthFrog> No asterisks.
<DarthFrog> Ermott: It is a great idea.  But Microsoft doesn't make a dime off it.
<luis_> heres what i got:
<luis_> chmod: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/003/002': No such file or directory
<luis_> luis@Mario-Luis:~$
<Ermott> GS3User007: Wel, I have thus far found all my needs met. Open office 3.0, Komposer, the Gimp... firefox and thunderbird... the change has actually been rather painless.
<luis_> so that is not good i think
<Ermott> And as DarthFrog mentioned, No Microsoft.
<DarthFrog> luis_: Go exploring in /proc/usb/bus and see if anything looks like a scanner.
<luis_> just type that right?
<DarthFrog> No.
<luis_> i saw that already
<luis_> no such file...
<DarthFrog> "cd /proc/usb/bus"  then "ls"  and see what you see.
<luis_> ok
<luis_> same
<luis_> no such file or diectory
<DarthFrog> You could also try "lsusb", which will print out a list of your usb devices.
<Ermott> The thing that annoyed me with Microsoft, was when I recently bought the new Streets and Trips navigation software. I found it worse than older versions, and they didn't update the maps. I bought a standalone gps unit, and switched OS in my laptop.
<luis_> ok then let me go for the last command
<DarthFrog> luis_: Try this: sudo chmod 0755 /proc/usb/bus/003/002
<DarthFrog> It' looks like they had /bus/usb when it should be /usb/bus.
<Ermott> So... have a nice day/morning/evening everyone... I'm going to explore this Ubuntu thing a little more :)
<luis_> with lsusb: http://pastebin.com/m5a7e4568
<DarthFrog> Ermott: Have fun!  Welcome to the Light Side of the Force.
<luis_> and with the last one same no such file or directory
<DarthFrog> luis_: Try this: sudo chmod 0755 /proc/usb/bus/003/003
<DarthFrog> Your lsusb says its at 003:003
<luis_> same: cannot access ..... no such file or directory
<DarthFrog> luis_: OK, try this "cd /proc/usb/bus"  then "ls".  What do you get?
<husayn> how to check that my graphics card is installed or not ?
<DarthFrog> husayn: Can you see anything on the monitor?  :-)
<luis_> no such file or directory
<husayn> ya
<husayn> but the PC seems slow.. and i think graphics card is not installed properly
<DarthFrog> luis_: Really?   Hmm.  What do you get with "cd /proc/usb" then "ls"?
<luis_> and with ls: http://pastebin.com/m5ccc8b10
<husayn> also when i see PDF files.... they are quite slow...
<luis_> with the first no such file or directory
<luis_> with ls just paste bin
<husayn> so how to installed graphics card on Kubuntu Hardy Heron
<husayn> its an iNtel graphics card
<snarkster> !info 3gp
<ubottu> Package 3gp does not exist in jaunty
<DarthFrog> luis_: OK, "cd /proc/bus" then "ls".  What then?
<snarkster> do any of you know how to convert 3gp audio files to something alittle easier to work with
<triune> LOL
<triune> LOL
<triune> -rw-------   1 g    g    761848910545 2009-04-30 01:16 .xsession-errors
<triune> wow
<triune> thats one LARGE file
<triune> 768 gigs!
<snarkster> thats a mistake
<luis_> that did something: http://pastebin.com/mc4b109
<triune> think im going to reroute xsession errors to /dev/null instead
<luis_> i think ur getting closer DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> luis_: OK, now "cd /proc/bus/usb" and "ls".
<luis_> whats next?
<luis_> ok
<DarthFrog> triune: You better hope that's a sparse file and that that space hasn't been allocated. :-)  Or your 1 TB disk is being somewhat wasted. :-)
<luis_> here it is: http://pastebin.com/m527d57d
<DarthFrog> triune: I'd be tempted to zip the file, just for shits & giggles, to see how small it gets.
<snarkster> anyone know anything about 3gp audio files?
<Daskreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<DarthFrog> :-)  My bad, sorry.
<snarkster> try farts and laughs
<DarthFrog> luis_: That's not the right cd command.
<digdeep> Daskreech: able to fix sound problem while watching youtube
<luis_> is the one u gave me
<luis_> so whats the good one'
<DarthFrog> "cd /proc/bus/usb" and "ls".
<Daskreech> digdeep: youare ?
<DarthFrog> luis_: Have you installed iscan?
<luis_> i dont kknow
<digdeep> Daskreech: yes, but using alsa
<luis_> i dont think so
<luis_> sudo apt-get install iscan right?
<DarthFrog> yes.
<DarthFrog> Though you have an iscan deb file on your desktop, don't you?
<Daskreech> alsa is fine
<luis_> it says that is already the newest version
<luis_> so whats nest?
<DarthFrog> Then just run iscan.
<luis_> ok
<husayn> IPTABLES is the default firewall in Kubuntu......... but its CLI... is there any GUI for that IPTABLES so that I can install on Kubuntu and configure it
<genii> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-7ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 406 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<Zulhelmi> ermmm
<Zulhelmi> i need help
<luis_> it appears a little wiindow saying: Could nnot send command to scanner. Check the scanner's status theOK
<Zulhelmi> just installed my kubuntu and i cant connect to my wireless network
<genii> husayn: See the bot's link. Also maybe look at guarddog
<husayn> which one is the best ?
<husayn> Guarddog or Firestarter
<snarkster> firestarter
<husayn> so i should go with    sudo apt-get install Firestarter
<snarkster> but thats only my opinion
<genii> husayn: lower-case the F in there
<husayn> Thanks its working
<bot10> need a little help, after i have kde and gnome install, whenever i log into kubuntu i get sound, but in ubuntu studio i only get statics, someobdy has a clue?
<husayn> secondly i want to know... how to share a folder in Kubuntu
<snarkster> could use some advice on these .3gp audio files i have
<husayn> snarkster: try runing them by VLC
<Zulhelmi> ermm anyone on my wireless?? it can see my network, but when i typed my WEP key, it just fails
<genii> snarkster: I managed to play them off my phone before, can't remember just now how
<snarkster> oh i can play them, i need to convert them to remove some noise
<snarkster> i have them on my phone and computer now, just trying to convert them to something easier to use
<luis_> nop
<luis_> not with iscan, no with xsane
<husayn> When i go to Policy in FIrestarter... I cannnot add rule
<genii> snarkster: ffmpeg likely then
<husayn> ohh sorry
<husayn> its working
<luis_> so if this is not working how do i remove or undo what i have done? and do what u first told me to DarthFrog?
<luis_> or can it be done withouth removing or undoing what i have done?
<DarthFrog> luis_: Sorry, I'm out of ideas.
<luis_> ok
<luis_> lets do what u did
<luis_> what do i do or how do i install what u say?
<DarthFrog> luis_: However that sane-find-scanner found your scanner is excellent.
<DarthFrog> luis_: Whoever next helps you, be sure to tell them that.  It's important.
<luis_> ok
<luis_> txs a lot
 * genii jerks awake then realizes work starts in 5 hours
<Daskreech> night
 * DarthFrog bids everyone  a good night and is off to his own bed. 
<nukem2525> is it practical/secure to give a user account privileges over the x session
<nukem2525> to be able to start and stop it
<mkasson> when I press Ctrl - Windows I get cool magic stars
<mkasson> or I'm dreaming
<mkasson> what are they for?
<nukem2525> do you have compiz or somthing similar installed
<aaron____> I know that this isn't exactly the right place to ask this but does anybody know how to use some of the less obvious features in Parley?
<Daskreech> mkasson: To let you know where the mouse is
<Daskreech> Which non obvious features?
<genii> mkasson: It's the "super" key
<aaron____> Daskreech: the conjugation stuff. There's an option to test on different conjugations but I can't figure out how to use it
<snarkster> goodnight
<aaron____> Daskreech: I can't figure out how to tell it that X is a conjugated form of Y, nor where to put in answers on a conjugation test, if that helps at all
<tweakedeh> Every time i try to connect to my home wireless network it says it fails. I took down the security and it still fails. any ideaas?
<Daskreech> Sorry haven't played that much with parley. #kdeedu  would be a better chan
<mkasson> oh... it looks... magic!!
<mkasson> thanks folks
<aaron____> Daskreech: I'm trying, but no responses for 4 or 5 hours now :-(
<aaron____> thanks anyway
<tweakedeh_> I have Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X and every time I try to connect to my home net work it fails
<tweakedeh_> Any one?
<tweakedeh_> Been working at this problem all day and I can now see the netoworks around me but It wont let me connect. it keeps failing.
<Tac_Work> so... canonical won't ship to the US, but the usstore they point you to, doesn't have 9.04 CD's ... any alternatives?  ( I want to buy them instead of burn them so they look nicer to give to people )
<nukem2525> there used to be a place that would ship you the CDs for free
<nukem2525> ill look real quick
<Tac_Work> shipit, but I want them faster than the few months they say it can take :-p... plus I want a couple dozen or so
<bazhang> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<nukem2525> thats it
<Tac_Work> right.... but read what I just said ...
<Tac_Work> they say if you want more than 1, you may not get approved, and it will take forever ( in so many words )
<Tac_Work> I can just burn em... but they look more reputable to give to people in nice cases with nice looking CD's :)
<nukem2525> it does take forever, I think some time around 6.10 I requested 3 and it took about 7 weeks
<nukem2525> they came in nice printed cardboard sleeves
<Tac_Work> maybe the usstore will have them quick I guess...
<Tac_Work> right, I used shipit way back in the day as well
<justin__> i just switched to gnome and my theme is screwed up where can i get the default theme gtk+ human from
<Tac_Work> I still have a few 8.something CD's
<nukem2525> I had actually forgotten I had requested them by the time they arrived
<Tac_Work> I think that's what they are... I'd have to find them
<Tac_Work> but yeah, the usstore only has 8.10... they don't have 9.04
<sven_> hello all, for hacking my router I need to work with TFTP-Client for Windows... but... I use Kubuntu, how can I solve this problem?
<nukem2525> Tac_Work:  I would assume they will get them in quick
<nukem2525> whats the easiest most efficient way to get krfb to only accept connections from localhost
<sven_> hello all, for hacking my router I need to work with TFTP-Client for Windows... but... I use Kubuntu, how can I solve this problem?
<noaXess> good morning.
<jaguar123321> does anyone know how to enable "focus on mouse wheel on inactive window" in kde 4.2.2 in Kubuntu Jaunty?
<jaguar123321> this feature is present in kde 3.5 but absent in kde 4.2.2
<GS3User007> jaguar123321: I don't see that option anywhere (now that i've gone looking for it).
<sven_> does nobody have a solution for me :s
<GS3User007> sven_: sorry, i'm not familiar with that at all
<Daskreech> sven_: tftp is a FTP client ?
<Daskreech> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<GS3User007> sven_: adept has several entries for things about tftp
<Daskreech> you can use Konqueror
<sven_> I need TFTP client, not FTP
<Daskreech> tftp is tiny ftp
<sven_> Daskreech: T = TRIVIAL
<Daskreech> sorry yes that's correct
<Daskreech> !find tftp
<ubottu> Found: tftp-hpa, tftpd-hpa, atftp, atftpd, libnet-tftp-perl (and 5 others)
<Daskreech> !info atftp
<ubottu> atftp (source: atftp): advanced TFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.dfsg-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Daskreech> There you fo
<Daskreech> go
<sven_> ubottu: is it with UI?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is it with UI?
<Daskreech> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<floydwilde> I've got regular ubunut installed, and some kde apps installed, whats the best way to get the rest of kde installed?
<nukem2525> does anyone have an easy solution to block krfb from accepting any connections other than localhost?
<nukem2525> I suppose a simple way to block incoming connections on port 5900
<floydwilde> I thought you could do apt-get install kubuntu?
<GS3User007> try kde instead of kubuntu
<Daskreech> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<GS3User007> or maybe kubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<floydwilde> I've got all the kde packages installed, no kubuntu packages anymore?
<GS3User007> i don't know... what are you trying to do?
<floydwilde> apt-cache search kubuntu = nada
<floydwilde> install kubuntu from regular ubuntu
<GS3User007> try apt-get install kde
<floydwilde> I think i did already, heh, I'm enjoying it now
<GS3User007> oh, okay
<floydwilde> although I'm still in gnome, i'll try changing users
<GS3User007> change sessions at the login screen
<floydwilde> hmm i don't get an kde option in sessions?
<GS3User007> maybe try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<floydwilde> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<floydwilde> is there some repo i need to enable?
<GS3User007> i honestly have no idea
<Daskreech> main
<GS3User007> i'm not too great at the linux thing yet :P
<GS3User007> earlier, did you log off, or just switch users?
<Daskreech> !main | floydwilde
<ubottu> floydwilde: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<GS3User007> you could also try restarting x, see if that brings kde as a session option
<Daskreech> floydwilde: refresh our sources
<floydwilde> huh weird, after doing apt-get update things are starting to make more sense, heh
<Daskreech> you
<Daskreech> floydwilde: Yep
<floydwilde> i've been using gnome a long while, and thinking to give kde a try
<Daskreech> ok
<ActionParsnip1> no bad thing
<nemedin> Hi
<Daskreech> !hi
<nukem2525> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noaXess> i have dd'ed my main hd (on sata1) to my backup hd (on sata2) now the system boots from sata2.. how cani change that, so it boots from my main hd on sata1?
<noaXess> can i do that only from bios, right?
<dosage> you can set in BIOS what drive boots first, 2nd , 3rd ect
<dosage> some BIOS can force a manual selectio n of boot device
<dosage> most have a hotkey for boot menue
<HSNews> how to order free kubuntu disks?
<faileas> http://shipit.kubuntu.com/
<GS3User007> beat me to it :P
<HSNews> how to request alternate?
<HSNews> )
<dosage> https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<dosage> so you dontget the SSL warning
<dosage> you can try here http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu for other releases. might not be free but usually $2 or so
<buzzDrive> Hi, does it exist to analyse graphically disk usage like the tool for Gnome?
<eleve> soumia?
<makronaut> yes
<makronaut> there is souch tool
<makronaut> it is
<utente> ciao a tutti
<makronaut> try filelight
<buzzDrive> I have trouble when I want to archive files with several volumes what is the best way to do that?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<altrortla> hello ... it's several days that 8.04 'Hardy' propose me to adjourn to 9.04 'Jaunty Jackalope'.... The question is in that way I'll loose my personal setting (such as Samba, Video Card, Source List...etc..etc..) ????
<mkalen> greetings all, I have a question about how to make a persistent konsole configuration of setxkbmap on kubuntu 9.04. after upgrade from 8.04LTS the keymap in KDE is OK but konsole gets reset on reboot and needs "sudo setxkbmap -layout se -model pc105" to get pipe etc to work on a swedish keyboard
<mkalen> altrortla: i did this upgrade a few days ago. requires some configuring but mostly things are kept. samba should be kept, apt sources gets disabled but are left commented in sources.list, some KDE4 programs loose settings but some like digikam can convert/keep KDE3 settings
<lakrigg> samba will be kept
<lakrigg> definately, dont worry bout that
<Harag> hello ppls
<MagicDuck1> hi, I just installed 9.04. I am having a little problem with the gui fonts for X applications like xfig and xpdf. I can't get them to use nice ttf fonts. Anybody know how to fix this? (fonts show ugly - no antialiasing, hinting - in xfontsel)
<mkalen> is konsole in 9.04 getting it's keyboard layout settings from udev or what can i configure to force a specific layout?
<Harag> I just installed kubuntu 9.04 (32bit) and when I use Konqueror to access a website that uses authentication the login/password dialog is not displayed ...is there a setting I am missing?
<sou> hey
<lucie> hey!
<wiliam> ciao a tutti
<mkalen> input/keybindings in Konsole is set to "XFree 4" but in konsole itself it seems that 9.04 only allows for shortcut editing, not keyboard layout (layout is working in rest of KDE, just not in konsole)
<ActionParsnip1> !fonts > MagicDuck1
<ubottu> MagicDuck1, please see my private message
<lucie> alors ca y est t'as compris comment ca marche?
<ActionParsnip1> !fr > lucie
<ubottu> lucie, please see my private message
<sou> ça va
<sou> pourquoi tu m parles pas
<lucie> mais si je te parles!
<sou> bah dis qlqch
<lucie> ca va c'est pas trop triste sans moi?
<sou> non je vis trés bien
<lucie> méchnte
<sou> réaliste
<lucie> non  je sais que tu m'aime
<sou> pfff
<sou> autant que j'aime Marilou alors
<lucie> salope
<sou> je sais que tu m'aimes
<lucie> ou oas
<lucie> pas*
<sou> aprends a parler avant
<lucie> tu te loa pete parce que t'as l'impression de devenir une vrai geek hein --'
<lucie> et c'est toi qui dis ca!!
<sou> oui c'est mon rêve depuis que j'ai decouvert LINUX l'année derniere
<sou> et counter strake
<lucie> que l'an dernier?!
<lucie> noob!
<faileas> ...
<sou> que je l'ai utulisé oui
<lucie> apprends à ecrire toi aussi hein...
<sou> mais je connaissais avant
<faileas> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lucie> geeeeeenre!
<sou> oui mais toi tu utilise IE ALORS TU PEUX PARLER
<lucie> non trop as!
<lucie> pas*
<lucie> j'utile FF
<lucie> AHAHA!!
<sou> que depuis aue tu l'as vu chez moi il ya pas longtemps que tu l'a sinstalé
<sou> tu peux pas mentir assumes
<lucie> mais j'assume
<lucie> facebook te manques hein?
<lucie> les tests...
<sou> pas dutout
<sou> ce qui me manques c'est fedback
<lucie> genre
<lucie> t'as deja tout regardé
<sou> non j'ai pas regardé les feux de l'amour ni les mangas j'ai fait presque tte les series la moitié des films mais pas le smangas!!!!
<lucie> labce toi dans les feux de l'amour
<lucie> au moins tu nous foutra la paix pour au moins 5ans
<HSNews> can't  start XServer )(((
<HSNews> I login into console... but when I try /etc/init.d/kdm start
<HSNews> it says me Already started
<HSNews> alt+1-10 can't help
<mkalen> HSNews: have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors? what's your graphics card (ati, nvidida, etc)?
<drbobb> hey, would you say it's normal that moving a ntfs partition by gparted takes all night and much of the following day??
<pradip> hello Room
<mkalen> drbobb: what's the partition size? i have only resized ntfs rather small partitions (ca 50-200GB) with gparted and this took 8-10h
<drbobb> mkalen: it's about 100G, on a 160G drive
<mkalen> drbobb: do you move it across on the same disk? if so sounds extremely slow... have you checked /var/log/messages for any read/write errors?
<drbobb> mkalen: and I just requested a move, being careful to keep the same # of cylinders, but gparted after completing the move decided the partition still needs resizing
<drbobb> mkalen: no disk errors registered, it's a brand-new drive and seems healthy
<mkalen> drbobb: i think ntfs "bookkeeping" info in the partition needs to be updated anyway, so the resize pass will probably reorder everything
<drbobb> mkalen: I believe it's been running for 11 or 12 hours, and says 2 hours still to go
<Malic> hi! i did an upgrade to jaunty. now i have problems with the xserver.. sometimes there appears a black screen. i cant get rid of that. also the graphic is very .. i use an ati mobility radeon
<drbobb> mkalen: in case it matters, the drive's connected by usb
<Malic> very slow
<Malic> is that a known problem?
<mkalen> drbobb: well that coul be normal, my experience is 8-10h and that's on a pretty fast pata disk, usb would probably be slower
<mkalen> drbobb: i'd just get a 2h-cup of coffee and give it a wait ;)
<drbobb> mkalen: there's no reason for usb to be slower
<drbobb> mkalen: last week i blanked a whole 160GB drive on usb, and it took about 90 minutes
<drbobb> usb bus is in theory 480 Mbits/s
<mkalen> drbobb: well, it depends on the specs for the disk (average latency, max transfer rate, your usb bus capacity and so on). blanking a disk just writes nicely from cylinder to cylinder whereas a move across the same disk will most of the time wait for hard drive head moves (the slowest op on a hard drive)
<drbobb> mkalen: yes I realise that, still I wonder whether the difference isn't excessive
<mkalen> drbobb: i think max bus speed is very theoretical in this case, there are not many reads where you would fill any bus type, most of the time the disk is waiting for the head to move or for the disk to accept the previous command
<mkalen> drbobb: if you read a huge unfragmented file from your disk, then yes, but in this case i think not
<drbobb> mkalen: right on, that's why I'm saying the bus isn't a limiting factor here
<drbobb> usb connected drives can work as fast as internal ones if your usb controlled isn't buggy
<mkalen> drbobb: yep, i'm with you and it's just a hunch that the usb connection increases latency so forget i said it
<Malic> the new xorg seems to be incompatible with the ati drivers.. is that right?
<drbobb> well unless you compare with the fastest of scsi/sas/fober channel
<drbobb> s/fober/fiber/
<mkalen> drbobb: but i think in that case your times compare with mine, i did resize only and this took 8-10h, you are moving the partition as well = should take considerably longer
<mkalen> Malic: i have ati and can't use the fglrx driver, have to uninstall it and use radeon
<zoggy> hey, my konqueror favourite folder navigation panel has gone missing for the file management profile, does anyone know which file i remove to reset it please?
<kumar> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Malic> hm
<Malic> mkalen.. and what is the problem with the radeon driver?
<Malic> no desktop effects?
<drbobb> mkalen: ok I see that maybe the fact I needed to change the partition's starting cylinder is what's making this slower for me than it was for you
<mkalen> Malic: blank or corrupted logon screen, not usable at all. but i have an older card and am not interested in 3d accel so i didn't give fglrx much of a try - the fglrx driver i kubuntu 9.04 is supposed to be compatible with the new xorg
<kumar> !knetworkmanager
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<mkalen> drbobb: yeah, i wouldn't worry since progress indication still moves and you have no logged read/write errors on the disk
<drbobb> btw the reason I needed to do that is I'm dealing with a bios that doesn't work correctly with >137GB drives, so I need a /boot partition at the beginning of the drive
<mkalen> drbobb: oh, BIOS-limits, yeah those are really annoying
<drbobb> I was sort of caught by surprise, that a ca. 5y-old bios would still have such a limitation
<mkalen> drbobb: no upgrade available?
<drbobb> mkalen: haven't found any
<drbobb> it's a hp compaq laptop
<drbobb> nx9005
<kumar> is knetworkmanager obsolete? I no longer have a menu item for it
<kumar> and my wifi is also broken atm
<mkalen> kumar: there is a faq entry for wifi in 9.04, but basically what you do is to add a plasma network gadget to your toolbar
<kumar> mkalen: ah
<kumar> cheers
<kumar> I should have thought of that myself... as I had to do the same thing with my battery monitor indicator
 * kumar disconnects ethernet to test
<kumar> brb
<drbobb> I found a recommendation on the web, that when you move/resize a windows primary partition, it's a good idea to change the disk ID in order to force windows to update its registry data about drives and partition. Can anyone confirm from own experience?
<mkalen> drbobb: resize primary was OK without changing disk id, if you get past boot you should be able to do the same by updating in the win disk manager
<drbobb> mkalen: I don't quite parse, what is it I should update in win disk manager
<mkalen> drbobb: i didn't have to update anything, but if you want to go ahead with this tip you found you could refresh the win reg. settings in the win disk manager (given you can boot into it) ;)
<mkalen> drbobb: probably ot for kubuntu, more windows-savvy folks elsewhere?
<drbobb> mkalen: yeah maybe, but I presume lots of ppl deal with such issues precisely while installing (k)ubuntu
<mkalen> drbobb: sure
<drbobb> mkalen: as for me, I usually deal with 100% linux pc's, so dual-boot issues are not quite transparent to me
<mkalen> drbobb: have an old ntfs partition with xp for work purposes, but it's getting dusty since i started using virtualbox/xvm on my kubuntu desktop
<drbobb> I do recall that when I repartitioned my own laptop with kubuntu's installer, shrinking the windows partitions, the process was an order of magnitude faster than what i'm seeing now, and the drive was in fact smaller but not by a lot
<dragonspell> Hi, i have a problem right now with kpackagekit, and i did not find any matching:  (kubuntu 9.04 a64,laptop) when searching a package in kppackaggekit, then theres a error, The package list needs to be rebuilt.
<dragonspell> This should have been done by the backend automatically.
<mkalen> drbobb: shrink can be quite fast if there is a lot of free space as "slack" and no info there
<dragonspell> What can i do? or what is a command for rebuilding package list in terminal?
<mkalen> dragonspell: try "sudo apt-get update"?
<mkalen> dragonspell: need to close kpackagekit et.al.
<dragonspell> <mkalen> dragonspell: need to close kpackagekit et.al.
<dragonspell> is therestill apt-get?
<mkalen> dragonspell: sure, try it and you shall be enlightened :)
<dragonspell> yeah
<mkalen> dragonspell: seriously; you might think of adept which got replaced by kpackagekit as kubuntu package gui
<burn___> hi all
<burn___> тут есть русские?
<dragonspell> mkalen: ahh yeah, now i see
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dragonspell> mkalen: i thing i got something wrong, and i tried to include the packman sources, and that caused a problem in the package cache or something, but now fixed the entry, thanxs
<mkalen> dragonspell: great, i miss adept myself, not friends with kpackageman yet
<makronaut> use synaptic, it is much beter
<mattholly> i have an issue with any playing any media file on an external HD. it opens up then starts the file and then closes??  xubuntu updated to 9
<mkalen> makronaut: thanks. but if i can, i want to avoid pulling in the gnome libs in kde and my (short) experience with synaptic is that it's not as clear re package dependencies as adept was - that's my issue with kpackagekit also
<makronaut> then use aptitude
<makronaut> it is included by default
<makronaut> for resolving dependencies problems is the best app
<makronaut> just do not try to find anything with it ;)
<mkalen> makronaut: yep, you're right in console mode i'm mostly on dselect but adept is much better - but it's nice to have a gui at times
<mkalen> mattholly: xubuntu? wrong channel or speling?
<mattholly> o i put k haha thanks
<mkalen> does anyone know how konsole in 9.04 reads it's keyboard layout setting? udev?
<mkalen> have keyboard layout diff between rest of KDE and konsole (the latter needs manual layout reset with setxkbmap after every boot)
<drbobb> few things are as confusing as the handling of keyboards by Xorg
<raccon> Wet
<jari> bollocks. anyone know how to get this working on jaunty? Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Bischoop> Hi
<iwein> hello world?
<faileas> BOW BEFORE ZOD
<faileas> i mean hello
<iwein> lol
<drbobb> uurgh, if I had known moving an ntfs partition with gparted would take upwards of 12 hours, i would have wiped the disk clean and started over
<mkasson> have to install a flash player. your recommend swfdec or gnash?
<ActionParsnip1> mkasson: are you using PPC cpu?
<mkasson> x86
<ActionParsnip1> mkasson: why not use the adoe one then?
<drbobb> loading all the xp updates and service packs of the last 5 years is painful, but can be done in 8 hours or so
<mkasson> fight the power?
<mkasson> no reason
<ActionParsnip1> mkasson: fair play
<ActionParsnip1> mkasson: just curious, I'd shoot for gnash personally
<drbobb> mkasson: too bad none of the alternatives works very well
<mkasson> I don't use acrobat reader cause its bloaty.  I assumed their other prods would eb too
<mkasson> ech
<mkasson> adobe it isthen
<mkasson> thank you
<ActionParsnip1> drbobb: hopefully they will get better soon. Or adobe get intelligent and release flash so folks can develop it
<ActionParsnip1> would a live cd desktop on sufficient amounts of ram eventually run very fast due to th required apps all caching into ram?
<ActionParsnip1> or am i interpretting the behaviour of the live cd wrong
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, its doubtful it would work faster.
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: but dont the apps come off the cd into the ram disk or do they stay on cd and get copied over as and when?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, iirc the first
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: cos all i use my pc for is chat, browse, amarok and ktorrent. If I had say 2Gb ram they could all sit in ram happily
<bazhang> you'd be surprised at how big the logs can get though especially for irc :)
<ActionParsnip1> i dont log irc
<ActionParsnip1> its silly
<ActionParsnip1> plus its already done for you here on freenode
<ActionParsnip1> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> nice :)
<ActionParsnip1> so my irc logs constitute a big fat barry white 0kb
<victim> how can I open several text files etc in the same instance of Kate?  Konsole (kate *.txt) opens in the same window, but highlighting the same files and right clicking open with kate - opens in separate windows
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: if you use the toram cheat code (assuming its supported) yes. You'd need a REALLY slim distro tho
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: i always slim my distro down. I have Xubuntu + lxde + ktorrent + amarok at 1.7Gb
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: then its prolly fine if ubuntu supports that cheatcode ;)
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: with all codecs + flash + dnsmasq
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: i'll check that out
<faileas> i know knoppix has that
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: yeah, didnt think of that one
<ActionParsnip1> love knoppix :)
<faileas> ;)
 * faileas has an amazing memory for apps, so to speak
<faileas> then i spend the whole day trying to remember one, which sucks ;p
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: http://linux.wareseeker.com/Miscellaneous/booting-ubuntu-to-ram.zip/316289
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: sweet
<faileas> on the other hand
<ActionParsnip1> may as well, got nothing better to do
<faileas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM they link here
<faileas> which i trust more ;p
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: it links there eventually ;)
<ActionParsnip1> so will that boot the cd to ram and then run it from there, boot speed isnt a concern
<faileas> ;p
 * faileas needs to set up his new box soon
<faileas> i need to decide what order to install OSes though
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: just install uuntu, then stop :)
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: or gentoo, then stop :)
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: naw, Aim is to have XP, Kubuntu OS X and windows 7 on it
<faileas> though windows 7 will expire at some point >_>
<ActionParsnip1> xp and windows 7, bit wasteful
<faileas> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/D945GCLF2_atom_330/ this is the mobo
<faileas> I know XP well ;p
<faileas> windows 7 is so i don't risk a production system with something i may or may not like ;p
<ActionParsnip1> i'm not so hot on xp, server 2003 i'm pretty sweet on :)
<drbobb> ActionParsnip1: re free flash alternatives: heh they've been getting better for years and years now
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: i have a copy of 2008. Still, XP i trust a little ;p
<ActionParsnip1> drbobb: totally. if adobe got a grip and released flash the world would be a nicer place
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: outside my work lappy, i dont use windows, let alone xp
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: My gaming box is pure XP. my laptop is dualboot
<MarkieMark1> victim: look at kate -u
<faileas> also, i want to get more OSes than a friend of mine on it ;p
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: no games here except MAME / fretsonfire and penumbra
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: have a few Gb for each and install a tonne of linux distros and a few BSD just for kicks
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: 250 GB hard drive
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: then boot windows 3.1 in dosbox
<faileas> and i can probably image to the 1 tb drive on my main box
<victim> hi MarkieMark1 thanks
<afeijo> what is the cmd to suspend to ram ? I want to add it to cron
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: amusing thing is... that box is essentially a quad core ;p
<faileas> 2x cores + ht
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: i have no multicores, nearly all my systems are circa 1999 - 2000
<mkasson> ActionParsnip1, damnsmalllinux goes toram and needs far less than 2GB
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: i got to c2ds, and that atom box
<mkasson> and, since you have older machines, it runs real light
<ActionParsnip1> mkasson: i need amarok and ktorrent. I'm gonna modify the disk
<mkasson> ah if ya need the K then...
<ActionParsnip1> mkasson: oh lots, i'm jut looking for a project cos all my stuff is working and i can't go out as i'm off on holiday soon so i need an inconsequential giggle
<ActionParsnip1> mkasson: well, qt ;)
<ActionParsnip1> mkasson: faileas: i'll let you know how I get on. Could be a chuckle
<victim> MarkieMark1: with a bit of experimenting the command I need to use is   kate -u %u
<afeijo> ops
<afeijo> I asked what would be the cmd to suspend to ram, but I got disconected
<ActionParsnip1> afeijo: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digipedia.pl%2Fman%2Fhibernate-disk.8.html&ei=HZT5SaTfN4OltgffoL2sAw&usg=AFQjCNECe1jfRMeyQ_uzizgiJ4Uohudchw
<ActionParsnip1> stupid google links
<afeijo> hehe
<drbobb> afeijo: I knew how to do that with dcop on kde3, I'd really like to learn how to do the same under kde4
<ActionParsnip1> afeijo: just something i bumped into, its not something i use
<JuJuBee> I have no sound after upgrade to Jaunty.  Can someone assits me?
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: can you provide the output of    sudo lshw -C sound
<afeijo> ActionParsnip1: that command suspend to disk, not ram, but it will help me :)
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: can you check the channels arent muted and the speakers are on and cranked to 11
<ActionParsnip1> afeijo: theres a tonne of stuff out there dude
<afeijo> ops, I dont have swap
<drbobb> ActionParsnip1: there is no such command in the default kubuntu install
<drbobb> and I'm not 100% that it would be compatible with ho kubuntu handles suspending
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: that comand seems incorrect
<JuJuBee> never mind, got it.
<JuJuBee> I will paste brb
<drbobb> afeijo: you don't need swap to suspend to RAM, although it is needed to suspend to disk
<afeijo> drbobb: yeah, but I didnt found yet how to do it with that hibernate cmd
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: got it ...as in sound?
<rre> kubuntu italia?
<drbobb> afeijo: does suspend to RAM work for you with kubuntu's power manager, whatever it's called nowadays?
<JuJuBee> No, got it as in command.  I fatfingered,...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/161403/
<ActionParsnip1> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<afeijo> drbobb: I think so, I have that option on the shutdown opt, I will test soon
<rre> tanks
<drbobb> afeijo: you may want to look into the content of package acpi-support
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: Boy do I feel dumb.... weird that the mixer muted the speakers after update?
<JuJuBee> Now, what's up with Amarok?  MY playlists don't show up after upgrade.
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: i guess
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: I've seen this around. You could always rename the amarok config files and re-establish them   (cd ~/.kde; find . -name amaro*)
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: i use m3u files within each folder of mp3s, thus making the playlist :)
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: i've never made a playlist within amarok due to the text like nature of m3u files
<dhendu9411> hello gang!
<dhendu9411> I need some help installing additional apt sources under kubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: ok what have you dones so far?
<dhendu9411> I have read several articles, but have gotten lost somewhere I am sure.
<manuel_> hi
<luis_> hi good morning
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: its hugely simple if you dont use the gui
<manuel_> good morning too i have 2.pm here ;-)
<dhendu9411> well, the guide is telling me to go to system > administration > Software sources, but I don't have that in the kicker
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: naaar, thats the lame way
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: all that does is update a simple text file, so you can simply add the line to the text file and you dont have to worry
<dhendu9411> the quick way would be much appreciated
<dhendu9411> :)
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: ok
<dhendu9411> edit the /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<ActionParsnip1> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<manuel_> i hear no sound anymore in kubuntu, i tested serval programms and  games and removed pulseaudio but nothing worked
<ActionParsnip1> go down to the end of the file and paste the repo line you have
<manuel_> how ca i start to analyse the error
<dhendu9411> got that so far
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: ok then save the file and close the editor
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: then run: sudo apt-get update
<luis_> i really can use some help i am trying to configure my epson stylus cx5600 scan feature but no succes till now this how to is the one i did: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471; and i got this at terminal: http://pastebin.com/m338da775; is there a master that can help me out pls?? iam desperate!!!
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: if you paste me the error you get about PGP keys I will give you the command to add the key to authenticate the repo
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: if you havent already added its key
<dhendu9411> i think i already added it as it didn't give me an error when doing the apt update
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: ok then you're done
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: or use synaptic / adept / aptitude / whatever
<ActionParsnip1> dhendu9411: they ALL use that file
<dhendu9411> I am trying to get the bryce harrington's intel package.  I have been reading some posts on fixing x with intel chipsets.  this was one of the posts I found.  when I try to download the package, it can't be found.
<ActionParsnip1> luis_: let me websearch
<Freyr> is anyone in here changed from linux on windows on asus eeepc ?
<luis_> ok
<ActionParsnip1> luis_: looks ok, you need to run: sudo dpkg -i iscan*.deb to install those deb files
<ActionParsnip1> luis_: like the guide says
<luis_> but i already did that
<ActionParsnip1> Freyr: i moved from Xandros to puppy if thats any help
<ActionParsnip1> luis_: ok then keep running with the guide
<luis_> i did follow averything on that gui till the end
<luis_> ok txs
<ActionParsnip1> luis_: if you have followed it riht, when you run    iscan    it should work
<Freyr> action: do you know if there is an irc channel for eeepc ?
<luis_> thing is that i have been doing this since the day before ysterday and nothing seems to work
<ActionParsnip1> luis_: looks pretty thorough, you could always uninstall the debs and retry from 0
<luis_> ok
<luis_> how do i uninstall the debs?
<luis_> is therea command or something?
<luis_> cause i have been erasing everything from dolphin
<hans> hello
<ActionParsnip1> luis_: sudo dpkg -r <name>
<luis_> ok
<luis_> txs
<ActionParsnip1> luis_: dpkg -l | grep iscan*   will help ;)
<luis_> that on just prompt
<luis_> lets c the first one
<JonDgls> Hello all
<bs_> heyho
<bs_> i've got a problem: which source i need to add to install the beryl driver?
<dhendu9411> well gang, I tried to install the Bryce Harrington package as stated earlier to resolve the intel chipset issue and that really messed things up.
<dhendu9411> I uninstalled the package and was able to get into the gui again, but now my attached monitor doesn't work.  Any suggestions?
<dhendu9411> anyone?
<dhendu9411> can anyone tell me how to downgrade back to 8.10?
<dhendu9411> 9.04 seems to not be for the masses as it doesn't seem like it was tested very well on many platforms
<dhendu9411> *tap, tap* is my mic on?
<mkasson> dhendu9411, your mic is on. (can't help ya beyond that)
<dhendu9411> thanks for the response
<mkasson> np
<Cerrdor> Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release [65.9kB]
<Cerrdor> 43% [5 Release 9624/65.9kB 14%] [4 Release 40688/51.2kB 79%]kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kconf_update
<Cerrdor> Error: "/tmp/kde-cerrdor" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Cerrdor> how do i correct this?
<MarkieMark1> man chown
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<wtl> where can i download all the official kde4 icons since 4.0? :)
<wtl> is there a package for that? :)
<mkasson> what's command line for finding out how much space consumed by a dir?  was thinkning ls -lrs but no
<Cerrdor> kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kconf_update
<Cerrdor> Error: "/tmp/kde-cerrdor" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Cerrdor> how do i correct this?
<Cerrdor> Oh MarkieMark1 that was for me?
<matchbox56> chown -R root /rmp/kde-cerrdor
<Cerrdor> ok
<Cerrdor> ok I made a booboo yesterday
<panos4ever> hi everybody
<Cerrdor> I changed all intrepid in source.list to jaunty
<Cerrdor> then apt-get update now it wants me to upgrade
<Cerrdor> so i changed back to intrepid
<Cerrdor> if i apt-get update will it just install intrepid updates?
<dhendu9411> is there anyone in here now that can help troubleshoot an attached monitor not working?
<Cerrdor> dhendu9411: how you mean? like a split monitor?
<dhendu9411> well I am using a laptop, so I have a built in LCD and an external LCD
<Cerrdor> and you want to use the attached instead of the built in?
<dhendu9411> I upgraded to 9.04 and my graphics got all messed up.  I read that the xserver was updated to 1.6 from 1.5 and alot of changes were made
<dhendu9411> I tried to install a driver package from bryce harrington from a post in ubuntu forums and that really messed things up.  I uninstalled it and now, I get graphics again, but only on one monitor
<dhendu9411> i would like to use either or
<dhendu9411> well, I would like to use the external
<dhendu9411> instead of the built-in when the external is attached
<Cerrdor> dang dunno
<dhendu9411> does anyone here have a dual monitor setup?
<dhendu9411> does anyone know if I install 8.10 on top of 9.04 if my data will be destroyed?
<dhendu9411> who is on 9.04 here?
<Cerrdor> Im gonna upgrade in a few
<dhendu9411> what chipset do you have for video?
<Cerrdor> intel I belive
<Cerrdor> im on a barebones system
<dhendu9411> definitely don't upgrade then!!!!
<dhendu9411> intel chipsets do NOT work in 9.04
<Cerrdor> lol
<dhendu9411> I wish that was posted on the Kubuntu site before they told you how to upgrade
<Cerrdor> Im wondering if I downgrade by editing source.list and change intrepid to dapper will it work
<dhendu9411> Check out the forums... intel chipsets are having issues.
<luis_> i was reading the oficcial kubuntu.org page and also GNU/Linux page and they say that a way to help is to post iin here or any other available channel what the user think about this OS and as i have been reading on differents forums the epson stylus cx5600 scan feature is an issue that has been around for several time, however the developers hasn`t do anything abou it yet, there are some guys in here that has done that on very specific
<luis_> pc on their own and they do share what they have donde, however theres no one official gui that can help on this, actually is a matter of trying differents how to, so i think ubuntu-kubuntu-xubuntu developers need to move forward and start taking care of issues like this one since is a part of what us, user have been talking about for several time in my case i am new on this system and the theory is great, how people help people wich
<luis_> is kinnda tru and i am so greatful with does that has been willing to do so, but still developers dont give support for this specific topic even when is old, thank you very much and i really hope developers do start doing something about this issue soon
<Pici> luis_: To be honest, this channel isnt the place to make suggestions.  Perhaps http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com would be better?
<luis_> kubuntu.org says it is
<luis_> OR ANY other available channel
<altrortla> there's a pdf converter to cvs?
<luis_> but i will also post it on that page u gave me thank you very much Pici
<altrortla> there's a pdf converter to csv?
<hagabaka> are things in /etc/xdg/autostart autorun by KDE? where does it log error output?
<Lorn> hi, i need to see the xorg.conf files in kubuntu i looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and i only see "Configured Monitor" , how i see the "original" xorg.conf?
<genii> Lorn: The xorg.conf in there is what the system is using. X uses it less and less now with each release.
<dhuv> hello all
<BluesKaj> hey genii, thx for kernel removal advice last night...worked well :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime :)
<petroage> hello
<fabubuntu> slt
<grethel> recherche oovoo
<joshua___> hey folks, I get unrecoverable lockups where the mouse still moves but nothing else works... I have to manually hold power button to get out... I'm running on a dell inspiron 1525 laptop...
<amgarching> if I run "screen" from a "screen" how do I open new shell in the inner screen? C-a c opens new shell of the outer.
<canen> firefox has its own built in cairo right?
<LinuxApe> Anyone having printing problems since their jaunty upgrade?
<alnassafi> Hi all
<vianney> hi
<vianney> #kubuntu eng or fr,?
<somekool> hi ! since I upgraded to 9.04 many of my systray icons are not visible
<SandGorgon> !fr | vianney
<ubottu> vianney: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vianney> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mkasson> is there a gui scp tool for kubuntu?
<somekool> konqueror
<somekool> fish://
<mkasson> ah it does that too?  cool thanks
<anbesaw> any one familiar with DD-WRT and hotspots?
<genii> anbesaw: This is the Kubuntu support channel
<anbesaw> genii: where should I post my question :)
<anbesaw> on IRC
<anbesaw> good channel?
<genii> anbesaw: I'm sure the openwrt guys and others have channels here
<genii> anbesaw: #openwrt has 307 people in it that likely know more about DD-WRT than anyone in here does. If not they'll point to you to some DD-WRT specific assistenace or channel
<anbesaw> genni.. thanks.. I am already tehre
<sachith> hai all
 * genii hands sachith a coffee
<sachith> hi geni
<joshua___> hey folks can someone help me track down the fix to a serious bug that I have (that has been reported/confirmed) But there are so many dupes that I have no idea what to apply or how...
<joshua___> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/339091
<joshua___> thanks
<yao_ziyuan> my kubuntu 9.04 (upgraded from 8.10) has this problem:
<sachith> i ahve a problem can someone help me?
<samdamsam> Hey guys I was just changing the color of my download speed in the little realtime chart in my system monitor and it worked fine. Then For some reason it said my download or upload speed was zero when it wasnt so I closed the system monitor and reopened it. Now I can only see my download speed, not my upload speed and I cant/dont know how to add the upload speed sensor. Any help? Thanks
<yao_ziyuan> chinese-named files in dolphin are blank when hovered
<sachith> how to mount the partitions automatically in kubuntu 9.04?
<yao_ziyuan> the problem can be temporarily solved by going to system settings -> appearance -> fonts and make some changes therein and restart dolphin
<sachith> how to mount the partitions automatically in kubuntu 9.04?
<sachith> how to mount the partitions automatically in kubuntu 9.04?how to mount the partitions automatically in kubuntu 9.04?
<yao_ziyuan> but the next time i start kubuntu the problem is back.
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if a brand-new 9.04 will have this bug?
<sachith> how to mount the partitions automatically in kubuntu 9.04?
<SandGorgon> when are the next release of QT 4.5 libraries - I hear they will fix a lot of KDE problems like the screen tearing, etc.
<sachith> hellooooo how to mount the partitions automatically in kubuntu 9.04?
<samdamsam> How can I download codecs (mp3) for Amarok?
<genii> sachith: Please wait longer than 90 seconds between asking the same question. 5-7 minutes or so
<mgroman> Hi, how come when I open a text file created on windows, the spacing seems all crazy?  like nothing seems to be aligned
<p_quarles> mgroman: because Windows and Unix have different standards for representing line breaks
<matchbox56> sachith: other than editing /etc/fstab, don't think theres a GUI
<LjL> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<samdamsam> How can I download codecs (mp3) for Amarok?
<mgroman> p_quarles: you are referring to CRLF vs LF ?
<sachith> how to mount the partitions automatically in kubuntu 9.04?
<sachith> pls help me
<p_quarles> mgroman: I don't know the specifics; the package LjL mentioned should be the answer to your question, though
<mgroman> p_quarles: ah sorry, didnt see it
<LjL> mgroman: yes, he was (knowingly or not)
<mgroman> LjL: thanks
<p_quarles> LjL: I just know they're different :)
<mgroman> my question more or less has to do with a subversion repository.. i already set the eol-style to native.  i was curious if thre was anything else that might cause a problem
<mgroman> thanks all
<LjL> mgroman: uhm, perhaps it might be the tabs?
<LjL> mgroman: if TAB characters are used, they might correspond to a different amount of spaces in different editors
<samdamsam> Hey guys I was just changing the color of my download speed in the little realtime chart in my system monitor and it worked fine. Then For some reason it said my download or upload speed was zero when it wasnt so I closed the system monitor and reopened it. Now I can only see my download speed, not my upload speed and I cant/dont know how to add the upload speed sensor. Any help? Thanks
<LjL> (which is why source code is customarily uploaded with spaces, not tabs)
<mgroman> LjL: i see, that makes sense
<joshua___> folks trying to find a binary package of this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.6.3-0ubuntu10
<joshua___> but cant... can anyone help?
<IrCYop> Hey, I juyst loaded the live cd on virtual box
<IrCYop> and it said kde had an error
<IrCYop> but now it wants a username and password
<IrCYop> )-o
<IrCYop> 0_o
<u-guard> hello
<kathryn> ??
<kathryn> hello?
<u-guard> Is it possible to make the cube in KDE 4.1?
<kathryn> I'm using konversation for the first time and i'm having a lot of trouble with the channel lists
<joshua___> actually can anyone help me find the very latest unreleased xserver-xorg-video-intel package? please
<kathryn> is there an easier way to get channel names?
 * kathryn is wondering if this is even working
<kathryn> could someone just say something to me really quick so that I know this is working
<robin0800> kathryn: yes it is see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.6.3-0ubuntu10
<kathryn> okay at least theres that
<kathryn> thanx
<u-guard> Is it possible to make the cube in KDE 4.1?
<kathryn> no idea about the cube. Never got it working myself.
<kathryn> wrong video card
<kathryn> oh dear this program is meant for kde
<kathryn> i'm using gnome
<kathryn> no, actually this is easypeasy
<kathryn> seems to be working fine though
<u-guard> Is it possible to make the cube in KDE 4.1?
<kathryn> did you check the forums?
<kathryn> i'm sure someone has asked it before
<IrCYop> u-guard, What video card do you have?
<kathryn> idk but its propriatary. I'm still kind of a computer noob
<matchbox56> samdamsam: close system monitor, edit ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/SystemLoad.sgrd changed locked="1" to 0, reopen and you should see the sensor browser .
<kathryn> oh I thought you were talking to me
<kathryn> nevermind
<kathryn> anybody know any good channels? the channel list is giving me trouble
<kathryn> like a political or a freethought chatroom
<MarkieMark1> kathryn, perhaps try http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode
<kathryn> oh thanx
<kathryn> I pasted the name of the channel (irc:// #python) into the box that comes up when I select join channel, but this did not work. What am I doing wrong?
<MarkieMark1> you just need to type /join #channelname
<MarkieMark1> the front page at http://searchirc.com/ has channels organised into categories, too
<kathryn> thanks markie!
<piksi> i'd love to hear if anyone else is having these kind of problems with their 9.04 kde4: http://dos.pi-xi.net/messed.png ?
<piksi> it happens both with desktop effects on and off (nvidia proprietary driver in use)
<kathryn> nope that didn't work either
<kathryn> wait did it wrong
<wirechief> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<kathryn> nope still didn't work
<kathryn> ok almost figured it out
<samdamsam> matchbox56, yeah I see the sensor bar. Now how can I add the upload sensor?
<kathryn> what does it mean to be "identified"
<genii> !register | kathryn
<ubottu> kathryn: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<kathryn> << /nick <ModusPonens> >>
<kathryn> erg
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tzanger> quick uestion -- in kate when I hit tab I get two spaces... the tabulator stuff int he config is NOT set to emit spaces instead of tabs... is there soemthing else I am missing?
 * genii slides tzanger a coffee
<MarkieMark1> kathryn, just remember when they say <name> <password> there's no need for you to type the <>
<tzanger> heh thanks
<MarkieMark1> tzanger, is it the width of the tabs?
<tzanger> MarkieMark1: no it's only two spaces. tabulators says 8
<tzanger> now if I hit tab 4 times, I get the ">>" to show it's a tab
<tzanger> and it's positioned at 8 chars
<tzanger> nevermind
<tzanger> there's tabulators and then there's indentation
<tzanger> and THAT was set to 2 chars
<tzanger> not sure what the hell the difference between the two is though :-)
<matchbox56> samdamsam, Just drag the item you want from the sensor to the panel in question
<ModusTalons> register <kh2iigrf> <kathryn.panger@gmail.com>
<ModusTalons> damnit!
<Dragnslcr> Is it a bad thing that I set up a RAID mirror with my motherboard's onboard RAID controller, but gparted still sees the disks as sda and sdb?
<ModusTalons> what the heck amd I doing wrong????
<MarkieMark1> as I say, that should be without the <> around the password ModusTalons
<ModusTalons> ok thanx
<MarkieMark1> plus remember the /nickserv
<MarkieMark1> now you may want to change the password as everyone's seen it :)
<ModusTalons> lol yeah I figured that
<genii> ModusTalons: It's better to do all your password/auth stuff in some channel like #NickServ or #ubottu
<ModusTalons> ok
<ModusTalons> test
<MarkieMark1> Konversation has the default channel Ubuntu IRC afaik no-one notices you there
<JuJuBee> Anybody having trouble with amarok?  I can't get it to start now.  Upgraded to Jaunty yesterday.
<ModusTalons> SUCESS! thank you!
<ModusTalons> amarok is too bulkey anyway, go with rhythmbox or audacious
<ModusTalons> amarok is a really bad program impo
<ModusTalons> rhythmbox is the best so far
<JuJuBee> Can it import my playlists from amarok?
<ModusTalons> idk never tried it
<ModusTalons> are your folders organized?
<ModusTalons> playlists idk about
<JuJuBee> yes folders organized
<ModusTalons> then at least you wont have to worry about getting your music all organized again, even though u might have to make up new playlists
<ModusTalons> audacious is the lightest program, but rhythmbox does podcasts and can take music off of or put music on an ipod or other device
<ModusTalons> audacious is just a playlist editor and a player
<ModusTalons> super fast and light
<JuJuBee> Thanks.
<ModusTalons> sure
<JuJuBee> Just finished importing my 10K+ songs into rhythmbox
<ModusTalons> dang! you work fast!
<samdamsam> Hey guys. I installed kubuntu-desktop and was trying to configure the task bar but now both the clock and system tray are HUGE (horizontally). How can i resize them? thanks
<ModusTalons> how'd you guys get into linux? if anyone feels like chatting
<JuJuBee> I HATE Microsucks Winblows! as much as I love my wife ;)
<noam> i've read a lot about it, so i just gave it a try. i failed to install the first, oh, three or so distributions i've found...
<noam> linux for the desktop matured quite a bit since then. almost no "no screens found, see X.log" messages :)
<samdamsam> JuJuBee, Everyone look at me I´m on the Kubuntu irc channel and I hate Windows. I´m so cool. I even fuck the same woman on a weekly basis. I rock!
<JuJuBee> samdamsam: Very mature :P
<JuJuBee> Thanks riddell
<ModusTalons> okay, i'm registered, but not signed in
<ModusTalons> how do I sign in
<ModusTalons> when the program closes out it signs me out I gues
<ModusTalons> guess*
<ModusTalons> lol I rock even more because I AM a woman
<ModusTalons> ha! try to find a girl like me! I dare ya!
<JuJuBee> ModusTalons: you need to tell your irc program to identify you every time you fire it up.
<ModusTalons> okay how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> ModusTalons: look out for g33k_girl
<ModusTalons> lol they DO exist
<ModusTalons> okay so how do I tell the program to identify me?
<ActionParsnip> ModusTalons: oh, totally
<ActionParsnip> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<ModusTalons> what does it mean to use your nickserv password in your irc client?
<Dragnslcr> ModusTalons: are you using Quassel or Konversation?
<ModusTalons> is that in the settings or something?
<demis_> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!
<ModusTalons> konversation
<noam> okay now i don't have sound at all.
<noam> amarok can play sounds, flash on youtube in firefox can't.
<Dragnslcr> ModusTalons: can't remember where it is in Konversation. Gimme a minute and I can check
<ModusTalons> i'll look around
<genii> demis_:  /join #ubuntu-ru         for Russian
<MarkieMark1> in konversation it's file -> server list -> edit
<Ahmuck> hi.  how do you share a printer in kubuntu?
<nameiner> Hi folks, I have a laptop with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD and installed Googleearth on Jaunty 64bit. When I start it the part of the window where the globe should be just flickers a lot and then stops and turns black. Any ideas how to fix that?
<MarkieMark1> then edit a channel's settings; at least it should be, though I have to say as yet I seem to have to manually type in my passwords even though they are listed in the settings file :)
<ioslipstream> I had a 9.04 install of ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop on top of that and everything seems fine, but I'm missing 3d acceleration. i'm thinking i may have removed a package i shouldn't have, anyone know of something to check for?
<ModusTalons> ok i'll log out and log back in to test it
<Dragnslcr> ModusTalons: From the server list, select whichever one you're using, then click Edit
<ioslipstream> system settings does say that opengl is enabled
<ModusTalons> WTF
<ModusTalons> it auto identified in a new tab, but i'm still not identified
<Dragnslcr> ModusTalons: From the server list, select whichever one you're using, then click Edit
<ModusTalons> I did that I thought
<ModusTalons> i'll try again
<Dragnslcr> Then click the Edit button next to Identity
<Dragnslcr> At the bottom is Auto Identify
<ModusTalons> yeah and I put my namme and password into there
<ModusTalons> and in a new tab when i restarted the program it did the auto identify thing
<ModusTalons> but it failed
<Dragnslcr> In Service put NickServ, and then Password is your password
<ModusTalons> OH!
<ModusTalons> okay i'll try again
<ModusTalons> thanx!
<ModusTalons> WOO HOO!!!
<ModusTalons> success!!!
<nameiner> ioslipstream: try "glxinfo | grep rendering" in a Konsole, that should return "direct rendering: Yes" if it works
<ioslipstream> nameiner: it says direct rendering: yes
<joel_> jaskdjhsak
<ioslipstream> i had the fancy kwin effects after installing, but i started removing gnome packages and now i do not have any effects.  i'm not sure if i removed something i shouldn't have :(
<joel_> wenas alguien save por que ya no mandan los cd de ubuntu a casa????
<MarkieMark1> !es | joel_
<ubottu> joel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<draeco> slut
<nameiner> ioslipstream: then you should have 3d running and it is not a graphics problem but a setup/package problem
<ioslipstream> hmm, any idea what package provides that?
<ioslipstream> that makes me almost positive it was something i removed when trying to remove gnome desktop stuff
<nameiner> can you check under System Settings -> Desktop if the effects are switched on? Just in case some removed package switched them off
<ioslipstream> yes, they are switched on.
<ioslipstream> Enable Desktop Effects is checked, and compositing type is set as opengl
<nameiner> hmmm, check if the package libkwineffects1 is installed
<ioslipstream> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM
<pau> Hola
<nameiner> it's the only one I find in the packages that says something about desktop effects
<pau> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme con una duda
<pau> alguien habla español?
<ioslipstream> yeah, it is installed
<ioslipstream> oh well, thanks for trying! i'll do some more googling.
<genii> !es | pau
<ubottu> pau: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pau> thank you!
<genii> pau: :)
<nameiner> maybe reinstall the KDE meta package it should install all packages that might got lost while you tried removing the Gnome packages
<nameiner> kubuntu-desktop I think
<altrortla> someones knows a good pdf converter? (prefered to csv)
<nameiner> I have a laptop with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD and installed Googleearth on Jaunty 64bit. When I start it the part of the window where the globe should be just flickers a lot and then stops and turns black. Any ideas how to fix that?
<genii> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<makronaut> nameiner: try to start your window manager without compiz
<makronaut> i do not know a hix
<makronaut> fix
<makronaut> but it is related to the composite manager of ix
<makronaut> if you do not use compiz
<makronaut> try to disable all fancy composite effects which are enabled in kde by default
<eduardo> hi all
<nameiner> makronaut: will try
<nano> hi
<BluesKaj> makronaut , maybe the Jaunty kde3 remix is for you
<tobi> I configured my ethernet device with pppoeconf. While booting my system should connect automatically with the internet. But after every reset I have to run "poff dsl-provider" following "pon dsl-privder" to get online access (with sudo)! Why is that?!
<makronaut> ??
<makronaut> kde 4.2 works fine for me, thx
<BluesKaj> no kde4 effects
<nameiner> makronaut: that works, but now I don't have effects anymore, I guess there is no solution to have both :(
<BluesKaj> oh sry makronaut , addressing the wrong person
<makronaut>  – Content Management System
<makronaut> nameiner:
<makronaut>  – Content Management System
<nameiner> makronaut: what do you mean?
<makronaut> nameiner: I do not have this kind of problem
<makronaut> But I use compiz with emerald instead of kwin
<nameiner> makronaut: ah, thanks anyway.
<nameiner> at least I have an idea now
<makronaut> ++ I enabled the workaround settings in compiz
<makronaut> nameiner: in any case, I had the same problems
<makronaut> nameiner: as you, even in compiz, I berlive tha workaround settings have something to do with
<makronaut> nameiner: an additional info... I have an ati graphic card and I the flgrx driver downloaded from their own page
<nameiner> makronaut: I don't use Googleearth that frequently, so if I don't find a solution I can just switch the effects off before.
<nameiner> is there a new driver package out yet for 9.04 or did you do the manual setup?
<makronaut> nameiner: Yes but you will have the same problem with celestia and 3d games which run in a window
<nameiner> makronaut: I was just wondering, since I have another PC with ATI graphics
<tobi> If there is some kind of command I need sudo-rights for, could it be, that an autostart wouldn't work?!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> qq
<ActionParsnip> if i'm modifying the live cd with this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ActionParsnip> and chooted to the livecd, if I run sudo apt-get upgrade, will it upgrade the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: you got a sec dude
<Pici> ActionParsnip: maybe
<ActionParsnip> if i use the livecd customisation, and chroot into the extracted cd and run apt-get upgrade, will it upgrade the live cd so when its reburned it will be up to date when reburned?
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ActionParsnip> thats the guide i got
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I don't know, sorry.  If you have the time, why not just try it and see what happens.
<ActionParsnip> thats my plan, was just cuious if you'd done it before
<ActionParsnip> Pici: i'm making a live cd to run purely in ram to make the os groovy
<Pici> apparle: I added an exception to let you join.
<apparle> Pici : Did you put the exception on my username or my current session??...............Will I be able to connect to ubuntu when I use mibbit next time
<Pici> apparle: Just your current session. We have mibbit banned due to abuse, if you use a real IRC client you will not have problems joining the channel.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: as opposed to a fake one?
<tsimpson> mibbit it not a real IRC client, just like kopete ;)
<LjL> mibbit is hardly a client, since it's a server :P
<theuser1>  what are the ports used by irc. ?
<sevenhill> 6667 - 8000
<Pici> Freenode offers access to IRC on the following ports: 6665, 6666, 6667, 7000, 7070, 8000, 8001, 8002
<Dragnslcr> theuser1: 6667 is the most common
<rufong> !exception
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exception
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: i need to know all. iam going to run irc
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: i need to know all. iam going to run ircd
<LjL> oh lord.
<Pici> theuser1: Then its whatever you want it to be
<Dragnslcr> theuser1: technically you can run it on whatever port you want
<Dragnslcr> I think most clients try 6667 first by default
<theuser1> Pici:  Dragnslcr i need to know . the ports. that most users connect by. or what the standerd irc ports.?
<Dragnslcr> theuser1: then maybe you should learn to read
<Dragnslcr> I told you the most common default
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: ill read ever you type
<Dragnslcr> And you've been told what Freenode listens on
<theuser1> ok
<theuser1>  6665, 6666, 6667, 7000, 7070, 8000, 8001, 8002
<theuser1> thanks
<JuJuBee> How do I get the Network Manager widget?  I cannot find it.
<nameiner> I played a bit n the OpenGL settings under Systems Settings > Desktop and then my Xserver crashed and now I can't login anymore. I tried to reconfigure the xorg.conf but it didn't help
<nameiner> Any ideas?
<makronaut> nameiner: try to rename xorg.conf.failsafe or xorg.conf.original-0 to xorg.conf
<makronaut> nameiner: in ubuntu are those configurations automated, so do not mess with them
<makronaut> nameiner: if you would like to manualy change them, you should try some other hard core distr like gentoo or slackware or...
<nameiner> makronaut: I didn't change anything in he xorg.conf file itself, just under System Settings
<apparle> How to send files using Kbluetooth 4
<JuJuBee> Anybody?  Network Manager Widget?  Cant find it.
<nameiner> makronaut: I don't have a xorg.conf.failsafe or xorg.conf.original-0
<apparle> Hello guys
<makronaut> nameiner: just do as I said it should work, otherwise you should locate your video configuratin in ~./kde
<malik_> my kubuntu9.04  crashes and stops responding completely i have an acer travel mate 6292
<makronaut> nameiner: you can delete the folder ~/.kde/share/config
<malik_> is that folder hidden in the home folder
<apparle> nameiner: what happened
<makronaut> nameiner: but you will loose all configuration for KDE configuration
<makronaut> yes, it is
<malik_> ok
<nameiner> makronaut: still working on it
<makronaut> nameiner: if you will locate the right file you will delete only the needed configutration, do not worry about kde, it will detect the missing files and will regenerate them with default settings
<nameiner> makronaut: already deleted the whole folder, didn't change much yet, so no big problem and it worked
<nameiner> makronaut: thank you
<Cerrdor> with the kontact application what can I use to send sms?
<Cerrdor> or how do I configure it to work with my phone?
<Cerrdor> how do I configure kontact to work with my phone??
<dag_> @all: hi there!
<Cerrdor> howdy
<apparle> hi
<dag_> I want to change my konsole font, but I saw there are only the default ones, not every font i've installed sys-widly; can somone helps me? (kubuntu jaunty)
<apparle> does anyone knoe how to install open source drivers of ATI
<dag_> apparie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver , hopr that helps
<dag_> I want to change my konsole font, but I saw there are only the default ones, not every font i've installed sys-widly; can somone helps me? (kubuntu jaunty)
<Cerrdor> how do I configure kontact to work with my phone??
<dag_> cerrdor: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6258719&postcount=6/
<dag_> cerrdor: hope that helps
<Cerrdor> dag_: thanks im reading it now
<dag_> cerrdor: maybe this one too http://forum.kde.org/how-to-sync-kontact-with-mobile-phone-t-13025.html
<dag_> cerrdor: you're welcome! ;)
<Dashkal> Does anybody know of a way to get a kubuntu system to offer remote logins over VNC?  Completely apart from my normal console login if at all possible.
<dag_> dashkal: did you try KRDC?
<SandGorgon> Dashkal: umm.. doesnt running vncserver help ?
<Dashkal> I mean connect and get kdm
<dag_> dashkal: definitely KRDC so
<Dashkal> krdc is the client, I'm looking for the server side.
<tty17> hey guys, I'm creating a custom livecd, how can I change what programs start on login?
<dag_> dashkal: you can use hamachi
<tty17> damn bbl
<SandGorgon> dag_: isnt hamachi VPN rather than VNC ?
 * Dashkal googles.   yep, vpn
<dag_> sandgordon: yes, but I used it as vnc as well
<dag_> sandgordon: i had a home-server and i used it from office
<Dashkal> hrm, will have to look.
<dag_> sandgordon: the server was running ubuntu hardy and the client was running WinXP
<rbrunhuber> Does anybody know how to configure strigi/nepomuk in jaunty.
<Dashkal> I considered making a second kdm instance and using x11vnc, but x11vnc isn't nearly stable enough
<SandGorgon> Dashkal: we used to use vncpasswd to set passwd, vncserver -display 800x600 and any vnc clients
<dag_> dashkal: you can take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Dashkal> vncserver (both vnc4server and xtightvncserver) seems to be lacking some of the X features kde requires.  Looks _terible_
<Dashkal> leaving me wanting to piggy back off of X
<Dashkal> dag_: ooo, that looks very promising
<dag_> dashkal: oops, that was vnc4server
<dag_> dashkal: but maybe it does the trick
<Dashkal> This looks like half the solution, though, so it looks like a good read
<dag_> dashkal: nice to ear!
<Dashkal> vnc4server has a piggy-back module for X itself.  Which I haven't been able to investigate (the docs wern't all that helpful)
<dag_> dashkal: shit-happens
<tweakedeh> hey, i'm having trouble with my wireless, I installed some new software and now I can see the wireless networks around me but I every time I try to connect to it it fails. http://paste.ubuntu.com/161137/
<Dashkal> true, but undocumented software might as well not exist.
<dag_> dashkal: did you tried vnc4server --help ?
<tty17> hey guys, I'm creating a custom livecd, how can I change what programs start on login?
<dag_> dashkal: sorry for the stupid question, but sometimes that command reports documents for undocumented software
<Dashkal> dag_: I found the docs for vnc4server's standalone server, I mean I was having difficulty finding docs on the X module
<dag_> tty: which software do you used to get the custom live cd?
<dag_> tty: ah, got it
<tty17> dag_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Dashkal> I'm not entirely certain of what it does.  It might turn my full blown X into a vnc server (a la x11vnc), or it might just be a video driver (basically making it vnc4server).  I don't yet know
<dag_> dashkal: please tell me if you learn something new about the matter, I'm interested too
<dag_>  I want to change my konsole font, but I saw there are only the default ones, not every font i've installed sys-widly; can somone helps me? (kubuntu jaunty)
<Dashkal> dag_: Will do
<dag_> does anybody knows how to install new fonts in konsole, under kubuntu jaunty (9.04)?
<Dashkal> Is it a monospace font?  My custom installed monospace fonts show up fine
<xjjk> dag_: you can do that through systemsettings AFAIK
<xjjk> dag_: also, dump them into ~/.fonts/
<xjjk> close and restart konsole, the fonts should appear
<max> buona sera
<Guest47269> c'è nessuno
<tsimpson> !it | maxxx
<ubottu> maxxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maxxx> non c'è nessuno????
<fokitol> kde is beatutifull!!! :-)
<davide> anyone here?
<jimmy51_> what's the simplest way to run XP under 9.04 ( i want to be able to launch it, run a few stuipd windows apps, and kill it as needed)
<jimmy51_> and do any of them support open gl or direct x?  i've seen wine can support autocad, but i've never got wine to work well with anything
<nightrow> virtualbox ?
<jimmy51_> nightrow: i've never used it.  is it a vm?  (and is it free?)
<jason_froebe> virtualbox, kvm, vmware, pick a flavor ;-)
<nightrow> well the linux i'm using to speak here is running inside virtualbox, look like vmware
<xjjk> jimmy51_: both virtualbox (latest version, 2.2) and vmware support basic 3D acceleration
<xjjk> though AFAIK if you want speed, WINE is the fastest
<xjjk> jimmy51_: Virtualbox (what I use) has both a free libre (GPL) and free beer version
<jimmy51_> hmm... maybe i'll try virtual box
<xjjk> and many (including me) think it's faster than VMware
<jimmy51_> xjjk: does the free support 3d?
<jason_froebe> wine for games and such but if you need ms office or similar, go with a vm
<xjjk> jimmy51_: AFAIK no not yet
<xjjk> jimmy51_: er, do you mean free libre or free beer version
<xjjk> the free libre you have the source code to (it's GPL) and is included in Ubuntu's universe repositories
<tty17> I'm creating a custom livecd, how can I change what programs start on login?
<xjjk> the free beer version is free for personal, non-commercial use, and you have to add repositories
<jimmy51_> xjjk: ok.  i'll google virtualbox 2.2 kubuntu repository
<xjjk> jimmy51_: http://virtualbox.org/, the website is very easy to follow
<xjjk> the documentation/etc is *excellent(
<Rasa> When I tried to install Kubuntu I got a very small screen with big letters: what can I do to fix it?
<jimmy51_> xxjjk:  sweet:  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  shows the repo's and how to get it
<xjjk> jimmy51_: yep... I wish VMware supported Debian/Ubuntu this well
<jason_froebe> install virtualbox:  sudo aptitude install virtualbox  :)
<jimmy51_> xjjk: you'd think they would want to, since there is a growing market for switchers to linux who need a few old apps to still work
<jason_froebe> for the opensource version
<jimmy51_> jason_froebe: is that 2.2 with 3d support?
<xjjk> jimmy51_: I guess they figure their downloadable installer is "good enough"
<jimmy51_> my apt-cache looked like it just had 2.1 without adding those repos
<xjjk> but honestly, who wants to deal with managing when software is upgraded
<jimmy51_> xjjk: i sure don't
<xjjk> jimmy51_: yeh, Ubuntu includes the OSS version
<xjjk> jimmy51_: the repositories on the website are for the commercial version
<xjjk> see the website about which is best for you
<jason_froebe> dang it looks like 2.1
<xjjk> virtualbox 2.2 was released after jaunty's freeze so it didn't make it in
<xjjk> I guess wait for karmic for virtualbox 2.2/2.3
<jason_froebe> only have to wait until december for karmic's release :)
<senorpedro> hi folks
<jimmy51_> downloading virtualbox-2.2 package now
<jimmy51_> i'll try it out and see how it goes.  thanks all
<mteren> hi is this the place to discuss problem with 9.04 installation?
<senorpedro> for shizy
<senorpedro> just discuss
<mteren> i upgraded to 9.04 and couldn't log in to KDE.  instead logged on to console, and startx
<mteren> anyone else having this problem?
<akpowered> hey yo
<akpowered> yoyo gangsta crap :D
<akpowered> o.0
<mteren> help anyone?
<akpowered> YO
<akpowered> :'(
<hamit> hi i have a problem with Cheese Webcam Booth. After i close it, my cam's bulb still lights how can i stop it lighting?
<thomas__> Hello everyone.  I am having issues with terminal not working on 9,04. Does anyone have a link on how to fix it?
<hamit> thomas__ try running it with ALT+F2
<thomas__> hamit, konsole brings up blank black screen, terminal saids error creating child process
<hamit> any error code or something?
<thomas__> "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" with an ok button
<thomas__> konsole brings up no message
<thomas__> synaptic and updates havnt been working either....have to boot computer into console and then get them
<hamit> does everything freeze?
<thomas__> no
<hamit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550260
<hamit> you should have a look at that
<thomas__> Thanks, will do
<hamit> ok
<Rasa> When I tried to install Kubuntu I got a very small screen with big letters: what can I do to fix it?
<wirechief> Rasa try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wirechief> just use defaults for answers
<aaroncampbell> I know that for a while, there was a lot of stuff that didn't work on the 64 bit version of Kubuntu.  Is it still a bad idea to use it?
<Badger_> weird, when i set the resolution and refreshrate through nvidia-settings at 1280x1024@75Hz kde systemsettings shows 1280x1024 auto (50Hz and 51Hz as options)
<Badger_> anybody knows why?
<BURNIQUIST> hello
<Wolfcastle> hello ppl
<Wolfcastle> anyone managed to run gsynaptics in jaunty?
<Wolfcastle> I get an error message saying:
<wirechief> check this for setting screen resolution http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/solution-resetting-your-screen-resolution-with-xrandr
<Wolfcastle> i need to configure SHMConfig in xorg.conf
<luigi> ciao
<BURNIQUIST> hello ppl
<BURNIQUIST> how r u?
<francisco_t> Hi, Which is the package for krunner?
<Badger_> wirechief: thanks for the suggestion.however the max resolution is 1280x1024@75Hz Kde is showing the wrong value (and under wine applications show the same wrong number)
<wirechief> Bader what graphics card and driver are you using ?
<dag_> hi there!
<dag_>  I want to change my konsole font, but I saw there are only the default ones, not every font i've installed sys-widly; can somone helps me? (kubuntu jaunty)
<Badger_> 7600gs with 180.51 driveres
<linux> hello
<kginsber> hello
<dag_> hello
<wirechief> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wirechief> Badger ^^^
<Wolfcastle> so any idea have to enable SHMConfig in jaunty?
<Wolfcastle> to be able to use gsynaptics
<Badger_> wirechief:  tnx will read :)
<justin__> i need some help
<justin__> when i get a system notification no sounds play through my speakers i just get a system speaker beep
<justin__> anyone??
<dag_> justin_:hi! try to take a look at Kmenu ------> System settings ------> sounds
<dag_> justin_: sorry,, not sounds, but Notifications
<poetamaledetto> ciao...qualcuno qui e italiano?
<justin__> ok notifications
<justin__> i just get the system "beep"
<wirechief> Badger is that 64bit kubuntu you are using ?
<Badger_> 32
<justin__> from the cpu itself not through the speakers.   i can listen to music and watch movies and the sound works though.  it is very strange
<dag_> poetamaledetto: sono italiano, ma qui si parla in inglese; cerca kubuntu-it
<wirechief> Badger ok seems you have the latest driver.
<poetamaledetto> ah grazie dag...io sono pure alle prime armi,e l inglese non e il mio forte.vado l.ciao e granzie ancora
<dag_> justin_: yes, this is by default: quite good for me, 'cause I hate system bell!!! :)
<wirechief> Badger you might get help from here  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14
<dag_> does anybody knows how to install new fonts in konsole, under kubuntu jaunty (9.04)?
<wirechief> Badger proprietary drivers dont get a lot of support form unbuntu , they like the open source issued.
<justin__> oh ok
 * wirechief looks in his notebook for more notes and cannot find any.
<Badger_> wirechief: ok i just setup the xorg config for a fixed mode, going to test that to see if it solves anything.
<jean99> hello
<jean99> kk1 qui parle le francais
<wirechief> Badger_: ok
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I'm trying to run syndaemon to control my touchpad
<Wolfcastle> with syndaemon -t -d
<Wolfcastle> but I get this error
<Wolfcastle> http://pastebin.com/m7266abcb
<Wolfcastle> any idea what's wrong ppl?
<wirechief> Badger_: whats the story ?
<wirechief> Badger_: if you are still having issues check this thread http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=c0507e3e61c5ad6d12dcd958ad366840&t=46678
<Badger_> no luck still different values
<wirechief> Badger did you compile this driver with the existing kernel ?
<aaroncampbell> I upgraded to the latest Kubuntu, and now after I log in my screens go white, then black, and I can't see anything.  However, things must still be working, because I heard my E-Mail notification just a second ago.
<aaroncampbell> I have an nVidia card and dual monitors, and was using compiz-fusion
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: how did you upgrade ? with new install or from previous
<aaroncampbell> from previous
<wirechief> was it fully up to date before doing the upgrade ? ie it told you that an upgrade was available ?
<aaroncampbell> It told me an upgrade was avaialble.  I'm not sure if it was up to date or not
<aaroncampbell> wirechief: I used adept to upgrade...
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: hmm well that can be part of the problem i dunno were you using proprietary drivers before the upgrade or just vesa ?
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: ok well that should be ok
<wirechief> what graphics card are you using ?
<aaroncampbell> I was using the Nvidia drivers
<wirechief> which version ?
<aaroncampbell> wirechief: they were installed through adept, but I think I had to turn on something first, so maybe they ARE proprietary
<wirechief> does the /var/log/dpkg.log show that the driver was upgraded ? as you are using a different kernel with the jaunty and the old driver is not compatible.
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: well that could be the issue you have, they were compiled for a different kernel than you have now.
<wirechief> I would think about uninstalling them and doing a install of the one for jaunty
<wirechief> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aaroncampbell> wirechief: how can I remove them?
<wirechief> read the above
<aaroncampbell> Thanks, I'm reading.  By the way, you asked what card.  It's an 8800GTS
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: with proprietary when you get a new kernel you need to recompile the sources or get the binary that Ubuntu offers.
<webBuilder> here is my question I did upgrade from 8.10 to 9.4 by mistake, thinking that I was not updating the KDE, I really really do not want 4. somehting of KDE how can I can go back to my previous version? my distro is Kubuntu
<webBuilder> thank you
<wirechief> my experience with other distros that is always the case the drivers had to be recompiled and they always had scripts to do that to make it easier for users.
<wirechief> webBuilder: did you try changing the session before login ?
<webBuilder> what session
<webBuilder> I"m already in 9. something which even the right click copy of KDE 4. somthing is not working
<wirechief> webBuilder: on the login screen look to the lower left and clik on the icon and follow it to where you can select the session you want
<aaroncampbell> wirechief: It seems that the links assume I'm in KDE ...I can't see anything in KDE.  Any idea how I could get things up and running (even at a poior resolution, etc) so I can follow these instructions?
<webBuilder> okay let me try then thank you wirechief
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: did you try the randr command ?
<aaroncampbell> randr says it's not a command
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: what does randr -q   give
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: what does xrandr -q   give
<wirechief> oops
<wirechief> xrandr -s 800x600
<wirechief> change to the resolution you want and it supports
<aaroncampbell> wirechief: it says: Can't open Display
<wirechief> xrandr -q  says that ?
<aaroncampbell> yes
<aaroncampbell> same thing with -s 800x600
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: what does egrep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log    give ? dont flood the channel use pastebinit
<powergoal> How do i change the default web browser in kubuntu 9.04?
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: are there errors ?
<tsimpson> powergoal: System Settings -> Default Applications
<aaroncampbell> wirechief: I can't paste off that computer.  However, I can tell you that it gave two things: Uable to locate/open config file *and* open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<powergoal> thank you
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: try this and paste the url here egrep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit
<aaroncampbell> http://pastebin.com/f32beebbd
<aaroncampbell> wirechief: that worked: http://pastebin.com/f32beebbd
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: well that first error is the problem
<toninho> oi
<aaroncampbell> wirechief: I have that backed up (had problems before) ...Do you think I can just drop it into /etc/X11 ?
<toninho> ola
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: look at thread #5 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134915
<toninho> oi
<Mac42DO> Hi! I used to spin down the hard-drive with windows with hdparm -y /deb/sdb1, because the hard drive ist ver loud. Since the update to jaunty, ist spins up again immediatly. I shut down almost every process, but it doesn help. What can be the reason?
<yms> .
<vlada_> hi
<wirechief> aaroncampbell: its possible if you have a backup of xorg.conf you could try it and or google around for other peoples solutions, another here http://koroshiyaitchy.wordpress.com/2009/04/25/ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-customised-for-performance-on-a-nexoc-osiris-e705iii-clevo-m57ru-laptop/
<vlada_> I need some help with package update in kubuntu 9.04.
<vlada_> reading http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-beta-3 is clear only to some point
<vlada_> I've added repository, as said
<vlada_> but amarok update wont appear
<wirechief> vlada_:  did you do apt-get update before trying ? was it free of errors ?
<vlada_> wirechief: you're right
<vlada_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<vlada_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<wirechief> vlada you need to add the keys
<vlada_> wirechief: how do I do that?
<ign0ramus> vlada_:
<ign0ramus> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 9423A34CCA967634 && gpg
<ign0ramus> --armor --export 9423A34CCA967634|sudo apt-key add -
<wirechief> gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key 2EBC26B60C5A2783  substitute the right code
<ign0ramus> sorry about the multiple lines
<ign0ramus> vlada_: you want to run that as a single command
<wirechief> gpg -a --export 2EBC26B60C5A2783 | sudo apt-key add -     then do with this
<wirechief> substitute the right coding
<wirechief>  9423A34CCA967634
<vlada_> wirechief: ign0ramus: thanx
<ign0ramus> vlada_: np
<wirechief> vlada_: np fly high
<ign0ramus> wirechief: whats it called when there's a short command (like -d) that does the same thing as a longer command (like --disable)?
<wirechief> ign0ramus: ;)
<christina> hey where do i get a easy guide ?
<wirechief> thats just the shorter of the two sometimes one works the other doesnt
<wirechief> christina:  try google for howto
<ign0ramus> wirechief: yeah, but there's nomenclature that distinguishes the two, and i can't remember what they're called
<wirechief> christina howto whatever you are looking for
<wirechief> ign0ramus:  check the command syntax with man commandname
<ign0ramus> wirechief
<ign0ramus> thanks... didn't even think to use it
<skierpage> How can I get a history of package installations in Kubuntu 9.04? (KPackagKit [History] button is, uh, disappointing.)
<skierpage> Some dog on the Internet told me to install a package, it didn't work, now I can't remember its name.
<wirechief> ign0ramus: however it takes experience with that man stuff,  just learn to do simple things then the more complex will follow
<wirechief> skierpage: just do cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<ign0ramus> wirechief: so i've found :)
<wirechief> skierpage: just do cat /var/log/dpkg.log |name of package
<wirechief> skierpage: just do cat /var/log/dpkg.log |grep nameofpackage
<ign0ramus> skierpage: aptitude search ~i  will also give you a long list
<wirechief> ign0ramus:   aptitude search ~i |grep alsa
 * eagles0513875 starts grumbling
<wirechief> ign0ramus: ;)
 * eagles0513875 starts to swear at konqueror
<ign0ramus> wirechief: but he doesn't know the name of the package, which makes it tricky...
 * wirechief loves dolphin
 * ign0ramus hates dolphin, but is learning to live with it
<wirechief> ign0ramus: if you know the date it can be easier
<ign0ramus> wirechief: how do you sort by date?
<akpowered> yo
<akpowered> yo
<akpowered> :D
<akpowered> man ls
<eagles0513875> akpowered: this isnt the command line to man ls in lol
<christina> thanks...but i have this problem...get message- could not find a uable proxy???help please
<akpowered> xD jk
<christina> try to go on google....but cant
<akpowered> i only see sort by date :P
<akpowered> he can check himself :)
<skierpage> wirechief++!  Out of curiosity, do apt, aptitude, adept, KPackageKit, Synaptic, /usr/bin/package-install etc. all write to /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<akpowered> humm
<kreal> hi everyone
<wirechief> cat /var/log/dpkg.log |grep 2009-04-17
<akpowered> bye :) PS: LINUX OWN.. Particulary Ubuntu
 * skierpage is in a maze of package managers
<ign0ramus> wirechief: aha!  now that is usable!
<kreal> can you tll me hoxw launch a video cenversation on kopete? (i have kubuntu 9.04 64x)
<wirechief> skierpage: check the /var/log/dpkg.log and see if it does when you use those for installing a package, i dont use them just apt-get
<Whipper_> normally its best to use just one manager.. if you have to do it with gui..
<wirechief> Whipper_: yes one package manager, mixing will screw things up.
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- just remember that the basic package manager is apt (as in apt-get), and everything else is just a GUI for it
<skierpage> Whipper_ I agree, but strangers on IRC have recommended all of those and more 8-/
 * ign0ramus recommends CLI
<Dragnslcr> wirechief- mixing GUI's won't screw anything up, since they're all just frontends for apt
<Whipper_> and also, no listening to strangers in irc :)
<hggdh> question(s): what utility collects data on KDE crashes? Is it equivalent to apport?
<wirechief> skierpage: well use one not different ones, you'll create a mess after a while because some use different ways of marking
<kreal> can you help me to launch a video conversation on kopete ?! (kubuntu 9.04 64x )
<dag_> hi there! does anybody knows how to install new fonts in konsole, under kubuntu jaunty (9.04)?
<skierpage> dag_, Settings > Current Profile > Appearance > Edit Font... ?
<ign0ramus> dag_: i have just copied fonts over to /usr/share/fonts and restarted X and generally, they would be available.  There's probably an official way...
<skierpage> dag_ System Settings > Font Installer
<wirechief> Dragnslcr: maybe not while your using one version but when you upgrade hold your breath
<Dragnslcr> wirechief- that made no sense
<dag_> skierpage e ign0ramus: that's the way to install the fonts sytem widely, and I've already done it, but those fonts aren't selectable in konsole
<skierpage> dag_, maybe Konsole will only let you select a monospace font.
<joshjtl> can someone help me figure out where the patch or the patched version of xserver-xorg-video-intel  from this bug is located?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
<Whipper_> Dragnslcr: many guis see dependencies etc different than the other, and that causes problems, and thats just one thing..
<wirechief> joshjtl: are you subscribed to the intel bug ?
<dag_> skierpage: may be...I hope there was a way to use some ttf and otf as well
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- I've never heard anything about that, and if it's true, there are some broken programs around
<joshjtl> wirechief: no i can be
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- like I said, programs like Adept, KPackageKit, aptitude, etc. are all just frontends for apt
<vlada_> I need help once again...
<Whipper_> Dragnslcr: i ment synaptic etc
<vlada_>   amarok-kde4: Depends: libgpod3-nogtk (>= 0.6.0) but it is not installable or
<vlada_>                         libgpod3 (>= 0.6.0) but it is not installable
<wirechief> joshjtl: search for this repo 2009-04-27 22:30:40 status installed xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg 2:2.7.99.1+git20090427.e55d9431-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<vlada_> seems that there are none available
<joshjtl> thanks a lot wirechief
<wirechief> joshjtl: sarvatt
<dag_> vlada: sudo aptitude install libgpod3-nogtk
<skierpage> dag_ ttf and otf should work.  I think there are terminal programs that let you use any font, forcing it to monospace.
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- synaptic is also just a frontend to apt
<Whipper_> Dragnslcr: yes, i know, so?
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- as far as dependencies are concerned, every one of them should just be going with what apt-get says
<dag_> skierpage: have some clue on where I can find information concerning these programs?
<vlada_> dag_: No candidate version found for libgpod3-nogtk
<Whipper_> Dragnslcr: nope, they do just as u tell them to do, or by default, what is different in each one of them
<joshjtl> wirechief: i subscribed to the bug, what will that do for me? just notify me in the future?
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- you're going to have to show some example of different apt frontends handling dependencies differently
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- I have trouble believing any of them will do anything different from what apt tells them to
<dag_> vlada: sudo aptitude install libgpod4 ?
<skierpage> Dragnslcr, I'm confused, I don't have apt installed yet the package front-ends work.  And where does dpkg fit in?
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- of course you have apt installed. If you didn't, none of the package managers would work
<Whipper_> Dragnslcr: so you are saying, that by default, synaptic and uhm.. some other package-manager treats depencies the same way?
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- yes, of course they do, because they're all just frontends to apt
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- dpkg installs individual packages. apt handles things like dependencies and fetching the packages from a repository
<Whipper_> Dragnslcr: well.. then why there is so many variables u can/have to change or manage in each one of the gui-managers?
<skierpage> So /var/log/dpkg.log shows "install alsa-oss", but not which front-end installed it.  Should I remove with `aptitude purge alsa-oss`(or maybe it doesn't matter).
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- you'll very rarely, if ever, have to use dpkg directly
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- such as?
<ign0ramus> skierpage: it doesn't matter which frontend installed it.  they all use apt.
<vlada_> dag_: that package is available
<vlada_> but I still can't get amarok!
<Whipper_> Dragnslcr: arent you familiar with the subject?
<dag_> vlada: you can give it a try
<noaXess> hey hey
<noaXess> was up?
<Dragnslcr> Whipper_- you just said that you can set different variables, but I don't know what variables you're talking about
<skierpage> Dragnslcr, you're right, I typed `apt -help` and got a "The program 'apt' can be found in the following packages:" message, not realizing it's `apt-config`, `apt-get`, etc.
<ign0ramus> Whipper_: some of the gui's for apt may have different options, but all they're doing is calling different commands and flags to apt.
<vlada_> dag_: yup! I did.
<dag_> vlada: if it doesn't the trick, than you can "sudo aptitude purge libgpod4"
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- yup, there's no individual program called apt
<Whipper_> nevö mind..
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr: "apt is already the newest version."
<vlada_> dag_: http://pastebin.ca/1408947
<ign0ramus> vlada_: did you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- yeah, that's the package apt. I meant there's no program named apt
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr: gotcha
<Dragnslcr> i.e. the programs are apt-get, apt-cache, etc.
<vlada_> ign0ramus: nope :(
<vlada_> sudo apt-get -f install amarok-kde4 ?
<ign0ramus> vlada_: see if that clears the 'broken' status...
<wirechief> joshjtl: they will be making a SRU if this current testing of the fixed packages is successful so everyone will have get updated.
<ign0ramus> vlada_: no, just run the command by itself first
<vlada_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ign0ramus> vlada_: does it still give you an error if you build-dep?
<ign0ramus> vlada_: i would imagine it does, but it's worth a shot
<vlada_> ign0ramus: how can I test it?
<ign0ramus> vlada_: 'sudo apt-get build-dep amarok-kde-4'
<dag_> vlada: did you put in /etc/apt/sources.list the ppa.launchoad.net experimental repositories?
<Byron> I can't seem to get Kubuntu 9.04 installed on my laptop. I used the same CD on my desktop without a problem. I get an error message about the loading of the CD
<ign0ramus> vlada_: or 'kde4' (no dash) whatever the package name is
<Dragnslcr> Hm, anybody else get a terminal type "dumb" in konsole on a new 9.04 install?
<vlada_> E: Unable to find a source package for amarok-kde4
<vlada_> that's when I try build-dep
<dag_> vlada: listen
<wirechief> Byron did you do a integrity check first when used on the laptop ?
<dag_> vlada: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Byron> The error message is: "isolinux: Dis error 10, AX = 4200, drive AC"
<dag_> vlada: add at the bottom this two repositories
<ign0ramus> vlada_: i should probably ask... what version of kde are you running?
<Byron> wirechief: No.
<wirechief> Byron best do
<dag_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<vlada_> ign0ramus: kde4.2.2
<Byron> wirechief: How? I can't load from the CD
<dag_> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<ign0ramus> vlada_: add the repositories dag_ is listing and try again
<wirechief> Byron you never see grub ?
<skierpage> vlada_ did you try http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu  ?  (I added instructions for Amarok 2.1beta that worked for me.)
<Byron> wirechief: When trying to load from CD, no
<wirechief> Byron what about from the other computer ?
<Byron> The desktop is running fine without any issues
<dag_> vlada: are you still there?
<wirechief> Byron your media could be corrupt, im suggesting a check of it would confirm yes or no .
<Byron> I tried to connect with the CD/DVD drive I have for my netbook and it didn't read it from there.
<wirechief> Byron you can also do md5sum /dev/cdrom with the cd in the player and see if it comes up with the correct md5sum
<dag_> vlada: then you should "sudo aptitude purge amarok && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install amarok"
<dag_> vlada: you can copy and paste the whole command escluding the quotes
<Byron> wirechief: Where do I find the original md5 for the CD?
<vlada_> dag_: I'm trying to follow you
<vlada_> but I can't copy/paste that fast :)
<wirechief> Byron did you download from www.distrowatch.com or some other place ?
<ign0ramus> dag_: wait, he said he's running kde 4.2.2 - isn't the package just called 'amarok'?
<andy__> can somebody help me fix my sound problem in flash?
<dag_> vlada: thanks for your consideration :)
<skierpage> Any suggestions for "no sound in Flash?"  I let Konq install flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer, and I manually installed libxine1-ffmpeg for MP3 in Amarok, but Flash movies are silent.
<andy__> yeah same here. also imeem does not work
<wirechief> Byron is it 32 bit desktop or 64bit desktop ?
<Byron> wirechief: isohunt.com; torrent
<dag_> ign0ramus: yes, that's what i told him ;)
<Byron> 32-bit desktop
<skierpage> andy__ are you on Kubuntu 9.04 64-bit like me?
<andy__> no ubuntu 9.04. accidentally got in ehre but i figured it should be similiar
<andy__> if i turn up my speakers all the way i can hear a little sound
<ign0ramus> dag_: but if you see what he's been trying to do... he keeps trying to install "amarok-kde4", which is unnecessary
<ign0ramus> dag_: i wonder if that is half the problem...
<andy__> but imeem and myspace music players dont work either. but the flash ads will display on the same page
<dag_> ign0ramus: of course that's half a problem, but without those repository he should has some bugs
<skierpage> andy__ , does http://www.skierpage.com/olpc/flash_tests/embed_car_smash.html make any sound?
<ign0ramus> andy__: i had a similar problem... installed all packages called 'flashplugin' in KPackageKit, and flash sound worked upon a reboot...
<wirechief> Byron 537a22de1342d5671b7e0070f66a6076 *kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ign0ramus> dag_: i only have the Canonical repos, and Amarok works fine.
<ign0ramus> dag_: isn't it installed by default?
<Byron> wirechief: I tried to md5sum /dev/cdrom, but it resulted with 'Input/output error"
<dag_> ign0ramus: did you make a fresh install, right?
<ign0ramus> dag_: yeah, the upgrade ... well, it didn't work.  Yeah, fresh install.
<dag_> ign0ramus: he seems to be upgrading a intrepid installation
<wirechief> Byron is the cd mounted ?
<Byron> wirechief: yes
<ign0ramus> dag_: hmmm... i thought it would be brought in by kubuntu-desktop or some such...
<vlada_> dag_: it works
<vlada_> :)
<ign0ramus> dag_: huzzah!
<vlada_> thank you a lot
<wirechief> Byron do you have a usb stick  ? you could make a startup usb stick and maybe use it ...
<Byron> Sadly, no. I had one, but tried to put Billix on it and failed. The USB drive won't read anymore.
<firevai> hey everyone
<skierpage> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok2 for intrepid says "Deleted in intrepid-release  (Reason: now amarok-kde4)"
<firevai> quick question
<dag_> vlada: that's a pleasure and the spirit of such a community! you're welcome!
<dag_> :)
<firevai> i got win and ubuntu on the same hd
<wirechief> Byron is this a cd or a dvd and if dvd is it a r/w dvd ?
<dag_> ign0ramus: what's "huzzah!" ???
<firevai> i'm trying to reinstall windows, and when i boot from cdrom it keeps kicking it back to bio's screen.. where it says to hit any key to boot from cdrom...
<firevai> is that grub doing that?
<vlada_> BTW, what is ubuntu policy on such upgrades? would it automaticaly go into standar updates, or would I need to wait another ubuntu release (9.10)?
<Byron> wirechief: It is a CD
<ign0ramus> dag_: an exclamation of victory or happiness, generally only used hundreds of years ago, but is kept alive by the denizens of IRC
<wirechief> Byron something is not right with that media you should be able to get a md5sum from it. I would suggest you try booting up to it on the working computer and do the integrity test from grub
<dag_> ign0ramus: is this like a kind of haxxor term that means hurray?
<ign0ramus> dag_: i have not heard that definition quite like that before, but yeah, same idea ;)
<ign0ramus> dag_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huzzah
<wirechief> Bryon just do a menu selection for the test
<ign0ramus> brb dinner
<Byron> wirechief: I have the desktop doing some work for me right now, but I will ASAP. Thanks for the help and guidance.
<wirechief> Byron ok good luck
<skierpage> ign0ramus_nom, I did that (just two packages match flashplugin), and no flash sound even after reboot.  Main audio is Creative Audigy ZS, works fine in desktop and Amarok. :-(
<skierpage> Does Flash use Alsa/ESS/OSS/ ? maybe there's a configuration at a lower level.  Or maybe it's a 64/32-bit thing
<vlada_> skierpage: after version 8 they started to use ALSA
<cjae> ok what am I doing wrong with 9.04 I used the hardware drivers app to install my nvidia driver, and choose separate x screens because I cant stand apps opening in wrong windows but now and since 8.10 I cannot get anything on my tv but and X
<skierpage> vlada_ Thanks, I'm trying Deleted in intrepid-release  (Reason: now amarok-kde4)
<cjae> and I think now that xorg.conf doesnt make a difference now is that correct?
<skierpage> vlada_ uh I mean http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting :-)
<utente> iuu+
<dag_> ign0ramus: thanks for your tip
<ign0ramus> dag_: what tip?
<wirechief> cjae its not suppose to but some users like me with intel have to make special setting to prevent freezes
<vlada_> cjae: do you have nvidia-settings app installed (or something with similar name)
<skierpage> Folks, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/SoundcardTesting is pure gold for Alsa woes.  In my case unlike Phonon Xine it's using some motherboard chip instead of my Audigy ZS.
<ign0ramus> wirechief: did you enable the 'greedy' settings in xorg.conf?
<cjae> vlada_: yes I did sudo nvidia-settings and enabled the tv (separate x screens)
<wirechief> ign0ramus:  yes Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<vlada_> and..? does it works?
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i've enabled UXA, but didn't enable 'greedy' ... would you recommend it? (Intel chipset here too)
<wirechief> ign0ramus: i will give you a link to some good info
<pedro_> hello
<ign0ramus> wirechief: well, i've got X using 5% cpu (down from about 45%), now my only issue is choppy flash video...
<vlada_> skierpage: hehe I've experienced exactly the same problem a few months ago :)
<cjae> vlada_: me? no it doesnt and hasnt since 8.10, all I get is a cursor with an x, I have also tried to use a copy of xorg.conf that I keep for tv out (svideo) (separate x screens)
<wirechief> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<dag_> pedro: hi
<ign0ramus> wirechief: is that kernel stable/
<wirechief> ign0ramus: ^^^
<cjae> vlada_: I have even filled bug reports about it like 5 months ago
<vlada_> cjae: but you have one screen working, no?
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i was reading that one last night(!), but i don't want to install a new kernel unless it's necessary
<cjae> vlada_: yes I am using it right now
<wirechief> ign0ramus: well just wait until they release it
<ign0ramus> wirechief: how long, do you think?
<ign0ramus> wirechief: if its in a few days/weeks, i can wait. otherwise, i'll give it a try.
<wirechief> ign0ramus: have no idea... this is what i currently use : Linux wirechief-laptop 2.6.30-020630rc2-generic #020630rc2 SMP Wed Apr 15 13:20:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ign0ramus> me --> 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ign0ramus> wirechief: do you have good playback in fullscreen Flash now?
<wirechief> ign0ramus: also i have the PPA's for the fixes so my xorg.conf is not really a standard xorg.conf
<pedro_> i have a compaq cq 60 and i use kubuntu 9.04 the lock botton of the mousepad doesnt work can you help me
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i've edited mine as well, but only for UXA and dontzap
<wirechief> ign0ramus: i dont know, but my penquin racer flys like a jet
<ign0ramus> wirechief: haha!
<wirechief> i keep hitting the darn trees ;(
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i could still revert to my old kernel, right?
<cjae> is anyone here using one monitor and one tv with an nvidia card, and in separate x screens mode? in kubuntu 9.04
<wirechief> sure
<ign0ramus> wirechief: also, will using a different kernel employ a separate xorg.conf or will they all access the same file?
<wirechief> linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic  still here
<cjae> I used to do this in many distros and now something has severly changed
<wirechief> ign0ramus: i use the same but modified as per that howto
<ign0ramus> wirechief: But will booting to a different kernel use a different xorg?
<wirechief> ign0ramus: also i am subscribed to the linux geeks web page where this first showed up
<wirechief> ign0ramus: no its same
<ign0ramus> wirechief: hmm... i just might give it a try... my graphics are glitchy as hell
<wirechief> ign0ramus: i keep a backup of it just in case i need to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i wish dpkg would give you the option of keeping particular lines instead of just overwriting...
<wirechief> i have not had any freezes since applying the suggestions from that thread
<ign0ramus> wirechief: heh... I'm doing it now.
<wirechief> i am currently using uxa too
<ign0ramus> wirechief: is that all covered in the HOWTO?
<wirechief> the big fix seems to be this in xorg.conf Virtual 2048 2048
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i want to keep my optimizations i've already edited in.
<vlada_> cjae: I'm sorry that I can't help you :(
<vlada_> I'm using twinmode on other computer, but that's totally different matter
<wirechief> ign0ramus:  use at your own risk, the setting for ram is determined by calculation based on my
<wirechief> Memory at f8100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
<wirechief> 	Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<wirechief> http://pastebin.com/f3f2a06cf  my xorg.conf
<ign0ramus> wirechief: wow, that's a full "Device" entry!
 * wirechief loaded for bear
<ign0ramus> wirechief: so this uses the mesa driver?
#kubuntu 2009-05-01
<wirechief> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test  for helping with bugs
<wirechief> ign0ramus: i get bug fixed mesa files at the moment
<ign0ramus> wirechief: as long as its working well...
<ign0ramus> wirechief: currently calculating ram into hex... :/
<wirechief> well it has so far, ive got about 20 screens open atm
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i get: "Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]"
<ign0ramus> wirechief: that cant be right, can it?
<wirechief> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<wirechief> ign0ramus: read that
<cjae> brb
<wirechief> ign0ramus:  you will probably have to read and read it like i did to get the calculations, and triple check your settings
<ign0ramus> wirechief: no, i'm ok with the calculations, but everyone else's examples are like 512MB, 64MB, etc...  but my output is "1M"... wtf?
<wirechief> mine is 1M too
<ign0ramus> wirechief: then what is the calculation for 1M... it doesn't follow the pattern shown on the HOWTO...
<wirechief> Memory at f8100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
<wirechief> Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<wirechief> i ended up with the settings you saw in my xorg.conf
<wirechief> ign0ramus: that howto gets very geeky fast...
<ign0ramus> wirechief: oooh! "Pre"-fetchable!
<ign0ramus> wirechief: you were right about reading carefully!
<ign0ramus> wirechief:  Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<wirechief> i think if you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log  for errors you'll know if done right also if you read the thread i gave you at about page 19 youll see my comments
<ign0ramus> wirechief: can you paste your /usr/local/bin/fixmtrr.sh
<robin0800> [00:00:00]  [Day changed to Friday May 1 2009]
<robin0800> [00:00:00]  [Day changed to Thursday April 30 2009]
<ign0ramus> wirechief: ours should be the same (save for the physical address).
<wirechief> ign0ramus: sure but havent really been using that particular thing.
<ign0ramus> wirechief: you have to run it at each start of X, right?
<wirechief> http://pastebin.com/f4f3b827f
<wirechief> yes
<wirechief> but so far i havent hehe
<wirechief> i keep forgetting
<wirechief> i think the settings in the xorg.conf are keeping me from freezing
<ign0ramus> wirechief: why is your size "0x10000000" ?  256M should be "0x08000000"
<ign0ramus> wirechief: no, you are right. i'm wrong.
<ign0ramus> wirechief: OK, rebooting into rc-kernel....
 * wirechief says prayer for ign0
<ign0ramus> wirechief: Linux lappy 2.6.30-020630rc2-generic #020630rc2 SMP Wed Apr 15 14:00:27 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ign0ramus> wirechief: woot!
<wirechief> hehe
<ign0ramus> wirechief: for some reason, the lirc module doesn't load, but it still boots ok... you have that issue?
<wirechief> ig0ramus would you like some code to remove if needed  ?
<ign0ramus> wirechief: what do you mean?
<wirechief> moment
<Cerrdor> I need some help with sms using kontact
<Cerrdor> I tether my cellular phone to my computer using a data cable
<wirechief> ign0ramus: substitute the kernel id in this to use: apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l|awk '/2.6.30/{print $2}')
<Cerrdor> and I want to install something so I can send sms text messages using kontact
<ign0ramus> wirechief: well, my 'dontzap' settings stayed :)
<wirechief> sure
<wirechief> ign0ramus: substitute the kernel id in this to use: apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l|awk '/2.6.30/{print $2}')
<Cerrdor> I tether my cellular phone to my computer using a data cable
<wirechief> just subsitute the kernel id then do apt-get install the old kernels
<Cerrdor> and I want to install something so I can send sms text messages using kontact
<Cerrdor> any help
<ign0ramus> wirechief: that's a little above me... i don't get what you mean
<ign0ramus> wirechief: 'substitute the kernel id'?
<wirechief> Cerrdor google text message using kontact
<wirechief> 2.6.30 is the one in the code use the new kerenel id instead if you want to remove
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i see... so just run that command above?
<Cerrdor> I tried it but no answers
<ign0ramus> wirechief: and it will replace the nightly name with 2.6.30?
<Cerrdor> gives a lot of reviews but nothing so I can sms with my plan
<wirechief> yes, but you just got it and your probably wanting to see what if any the benefits are, thats just in case you have issues that dont play nice
<ign0ramus> wirechief: right, so better to leave it, or better to rename it?
<wirechief> save the coding some place for future use
<ign0ramus> wirechief: not quite sure how to do that... I think I'll just leave it :)
<wirechief> its just a nice tool
<ign0ramus> wirechief: what i do want to know is why lirc fails on bootup scripts???
<wirechief> copy and paste from here, highlight ctrl c  then ctrl v into a file
<ign0ramus> wirechief: oh, just save the name somewhere?
<wirechief> create a file and save the commands you see on here
<wirechief> for the future
<ign0ramus> wirechief: what are the exact commands i would want to keep?
<wirechief> you will never remember them
<wirechief> up to you, i keep every neat command i see in my google .docs for each distro i test
<wirechief> i copy and paste as i find em...
<wirechief> you dont have to. but you will have a larger linux command set if you do
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i see what you mean.
<ign0ramus> wirechief: now, as for the "fixmtrr.sh" file... I think there's a permanent fix.
<ign0ramus> wirechief: wouldn't this work? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/314928/comments/4
<wirechief> well read the thread i gave you, lots of good info there
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i've applied that fix, and my 'before' and 'after' are identical
<ign0ramus> wirechief: "echo "base=0xF0000000 size=0x08000000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr"
<ign0ramus> wirechief: wouldn't that preclude the need to run the script at each startup?
<wirechief> ign0ramus: well now, that is interesting, i just found that my penquin learned to fly like a jet instead of a boat.
<ign0ramus> wirechief: interesting, but not helping me! :)
<wirechief> ign0ramus: thats what that simple script is doing ;)
<ign0ramus> wirechief: so now i don't have to run the script anymore, right?
<wirechief> ign0ramus: try with and without  see for yourself if it helps , i dont do a  lot of 3d, atm compiz is blacklisted for intel
<ign0ramus> wirechief: kwin does all i need - i usually have effects disabled anyhow.
<ign0ramus> wirechief: now for my last question - does lirc load for you at boot?  Mine fails.
<wirechief> ign0ramus: where do you see this error on boot ?
<ign0ramus> wirechief: after running startup scripts, output is "Attempting to load lirc (0.8.4a)  [FAIL]"
<wirechief> ign0ramus: i get a error but dont think its the same.
<wirechief> i have a picture of it  one moment
<ign0ramus> wirechief: cant install the module :(  ---> http://pastebin.com/m4b6d9e75
<wirechief> ign0ramus:  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1061468.html
<ign0ramus> wirechief: when booting up I get a message about DKMS auto installer of the kernel, which tries to load the lirc module, but it fails.
<wirechief> netsplit
<Cerrdor> I tether my cellular phone to my computer using a data cable
<Cerrdor> and I want to install something so I can send sms text messages using kontact
<Cerrdor> is netbeans for html, php, css, etc...
<wirechief> ign0ramus: we had a net split i missed your last comment
<ign0ramus> wirechief: i get this error on startup: "Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel..." Lirc [FAIL]
<dwidmann> Cerrdor: netbeans is a Java IDE
<ign0ramus> wirechief: it hangs while trying to load module, but does start up
<wirechief> do you have this folder  /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<Cerrdor> k
<wirechief> do you even have /etc/lirc   ?
<ign0ramus> yes, /etc/lirc/hardware.conf exists
<wirechief> hmmm
<wirechief> i dont have it.
<ign0ramus> -rw-r--r-- 1 root 1032 2009-04-27 20:44 hardware.conf
<wirechief> i wonder what it does
<ign0ramus> wirechief: lirc is for infrared, so i uninstalled those packages (dont need IR), but message showed up on next boot anyway
<ign0ramus> wirechief: what if i were to blacklist the module?
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: sudo update-rc.d lirc remove........... or something like that
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/lirc exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)"
<ign0ramus> force it?
<wirechief> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: yhes
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: let me see if reconfiguring works first
<wirechief> dwidmann he just got a testing kernel and i think it broke that
<dwidmann> wirechief: broke what? He said he doesn't need IR ...
<ign0ramus> wirechief: well I set all lirc settings to "NONE", so hopefully that will be solved
<mujahid> Hi
<wirechief> dwidmann: he was hunting down why he got the error on boot
<ign0ramus> wirechief, dwidmann: i'd rather not have the module loading at all if possible
<ign0ramus> no need for it running
<mujahid> hey guys
<wirechief> ign0ramus: i dont even have it here
<dwidmann> wirechief: probably because the script still exists, and it's trying to modprobe it and either the device is  not connected or the module itself does not exist, or something like that, I think.
<mujahid> how can i save my 1075 updates so that i dont need to download them again if I reinstall my kubuntu
<mujahid> ?
<wirechief> ign0ramus: so dwidmann is right, get rid of it.
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: what's the command to show the lirc module?
<mujahid> can anyone answer me?
<jackstraw> hey I have a question I am using ubuntu 8.10 and I need to know how to change my password?
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: umm, you'd find that out with lsmod
<mujahid> sudo passwd --help
<dwidmann> I think
<wirechief> muahid they are alread saved in /etc/cache/apt/archieves
<mujahid> hmm
<mefisto__> that's *archives*
<mujahid> so how can i apply them if i save them in some media and want to install them?
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, wirechief: " Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/lirc ..."
<ign0ramus> that should be it, right?
<geek_> mujahid: either copy em, or use apt on cd
<mujahid> hmm
<mujahid> where to copy them? /etc/cache/apt/archives?
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: yes.
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: OK, last question: on reboot/shutdown, i get "PIDfile not found! Is Jackd running?"
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: doesn't seem to break anything, but why do i get that error?
<jackstraw> ok it said command not found
<wirechief> mujahid  its here /var/cache/apt/archives
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: do you use jack? do you have jack installed?
<wirechief> mujahid i was wrong on first comment
<mujahid> yeah i thought so
<mujahid> :)
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: it was pulled in as a dependency for some other audio packages i installed...
<wirechief> mujahid you can put those on a dvd
<jackstraw> no
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: gstreamer stuff, i believe
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: wait, i had 'jackd' installed, but not 'jack'...
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: it's probably just checking if it's running or not, and it apparently isn't because the PIDFile doesn't exist
<jackstraw> how do I do that
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: so ok to ignore?
<mujahid> thanks wirechief and geek
<mujahid> :)
<wirechief> ;)
<mujahid> u guys were helpful
<mujahid> :)
<mujahid> today is my first day on kubuntu :D
<wirechief> mujahid: welcome to kubuntu have fun
<ign0ramus> wirechief: in this new kernel, i no longer have the flashy boot screen - it's all verbose scripts... is there a way to get the loading screen back?
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: yes
<mujahid> ty
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: i realize its better to see what's going on, but i think all that info will scare others using the lappy O_o
 * wirechief hands ign0ramus cup of coffee get ready for some more of that coding  ....
 * ign0ramus groans
<ign0ramus> wirechief: is it fstab?
<wirechief> ign0ramus: dwidmann is really good with that stuff
<ign0ramus> haha
<ign0ramus> wirechief: Im a PITA, right?
 * wirechief looks in pocket and there are no more stones
<ign0ramus> fair enough
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: how would i get my loading/shutdown display back?
 * wirechief i wonder if it will last 24hrs without breaking
<ign0ramus> wirechief: wonder if *what* will last 24hrs?
<wirechief> ign0ramus: your luck ;)
<ign0ramus> wirechief: ?
<wirechief> ign0ramus actually i backup my entire partition once i have a lot of settings, that way i dont have to start all over again.
<ign0ramus> wirechief: not a bad idea... have an old 160gb external in the basement somewhere...
<ign0ramus> wirechief, dwidmann: that's enough badgering you guys tonight.  thanks for the help.  i'll be back soon with more questions.
<kdjtar> does anybody know how to use translucent window border on kde4.2.2?
<kdjtar> there's anybody out there?
<doleyb> nobody is out there
<princedugan> Someone told me a command that I since forgot, to reset opengl settings and it fixed my slow <1fps performance. does anybody here know it?
<kdjtar> cool
<kdjtar> what about in there?
<wirechief> princedugan did you use this 'command' lately ?
<brian___> hello???????
<wirechief> princedugan: it might be in your history cache
<princedugan> wirechief: used it about 3 weeks ago on a friends computer with intrepid. I'm using jaunty
<kdjtar> geez, why the bloody hell I can't use skype on kde? it used to work like a charm on gnome
<mefisto__> kdjtar: that's a question for skype to answer. it's not open source
<kdjtar> yeah I know... but I could sleep at night if I olny knew if any other kde user in fact can use skype without any cutting voice
<wirechief> kdjtar why dont you use gnome for skype then ?
<mujahid> wirechief
<wirechief> hi mujahid
<mujahid> bro can u tell me how to run this VyQchat software
<mujahid> ?
 * wirechief looks in his crystal ball
<wirechief> no
<kdjtar> wirechief, do you mean switching to gnome any time I want to use skype?
<mujahid> :/
<wirechief> mujahid try google VyQchat wiki
 * mujahid breaks wirechief's crystal ball
<mujahid> :/
<mujahid> wirechief, i did it...
<tweakedeh> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<tweakedeh> whoops sorry....
<tweakedeh> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<wirechief> kdjtar sure
<mujahid> but im unable to compile it :/
<wirechief> kdjtar sure just change your session on login screen ;)
<kdjtar> wirechief, I don't think that would be a suitable option =/ besides, I'm bored of gnome... perhaps I can manage it to work on a virtual machine
<wirechief> kdjtar thats another option but when it dont work, ask in #vbox for solutions
<wirechief> kdjtar then they will say read the manual ;)
<kdjtar> alright
<wirechief> kdjtar i think kde is pretty but  im finding gnome works better , perhaps in the next release it will finally be user friendly with apps
<kdjtar> wirechief, yeah I've been using gnome for my entire 'linux life', and now I've been using kde for one month or so. kde4 still needs some serious stability improvements. but, I'm satisfied with kde4, skype is my major problem now.
<mefisto__> kdjtar: so skype works well for you in gnome NOW, or in a previous install?
<kdjtar> mefisto__, in a previous install, because I don't have gnome installed anymore
<tweakedeh> my AR928X WireleAR928X Wireless card will not connect to my home network after I put in my password it fails
<tweakedeh> It seems like every one is having problems with this card. Does any one know how to fix it?
<mefisto__> kdjtar: I ask because I don't think it would make any difference whether it's gnome or kde. I think skype is just not very good on jaunty
 * mujahid farts
 * mujahid farts heavily and deadly
<kdjtar> mefisto__, I understand. I also think it shouldn't make a difference. I had it working fine with intrepid+gnome, but it didn't work well enough neither in intrepid+kde nor jaunty+kde
<mefisto__> kdjtar: I suppose you've tried playing around with audio settings in skype?
<kdjtar> mefisto__, yes I did. I also tried the static and static-oss packages
<kdjtar> the software itself works, I mean, I don't get any error message and stuff, but the output audio is awful. maybe it's something related to my internet connection performance under kde... I know that sounds nonsense, but I wonder about every possibility
<usuario_> hola
<skierpage> `aplay -vv /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav` confirms ALSA is using the wrong sound card on my PC.  But the convoluted http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards says "In my opinion, these solutions do not reflect the Udev modern way to handle modules and them in an udefined order."  Well... ?
<Idespnnr> im looking for a really slick KDE desktop theme/effects/layout for my new kubuntu install, any suggestions?
<mefisto__> kdjtar: I've installed just out of curiosity and got sound to work OK, but mic input level is very low in jaunty and I can't get it to sound any louder
<mujahid> can any linux expert tell me how to play Counter Strike on ubuntu/
<mujahid> ????
<mujahid> Im unable to install it :/
<mujahid> anyone????????????????????????
<skierpage> mujahid, so you Googled "CounterStrike Linux" and read all those and what happened?
<mujahid> I was only able to create a server which I cannot join to play :/
<kdjtar> mefisto__: oh, thank you for trying that. which package did you use?
<kdjtar> mujahid, did you take a look at this page? http://migre.me/OJY
<mujahid> no
<mefisto__> kdjtar: medibuntu package. I did it about a week ago, but I don't really use skype
<mujahid> YES!!1
<mujahid> read them thrice
<mujahid> :/
<kdjtar> mefisto__, in fact mic sound level is kinda low on jaunty... I also used medibuntu, with the three available packages, skype, skype-static and skype-static-oss
<kdjtar> what makes me think that the problem is related to my internet connection
<kdjtar> mujahid, there is another tutorial here http://migre.me/OKe
<mujahid> tried it as well but unable to get the desired results
<mujahid> :/
<kdjtar> I never tried to run cs on linux so I can't do much to help you =/
<Idespnnr> you have to use wine to do counterstrike for linux
<Idespnnr> but that might be a journey of itself to do
<kdjtar> lately I've been trying to run some games using PlayOnLinux (www.playonlinux.com). I suggest you to try it, it has a built-in script for counter strike source if I'm not wrong
<kdjtar> I'm trying to run Fifa 09 using PlayOnLinux =) but no success so far =/
<Idespnnr> kdjtar: thanks, thats pretty interesting.
<Idespnnr> very similar to ies4linux, a self contatined wine package
<mujahid> have u tried VM ware?
<mujahid> i have heard that its better for online games
<psyco> hey, when i installed kubuntu, i made a 7GB "/" partiton and 150GB "/home" partiton. my "/" partiton only has 700mb left now, what can I do to free up some space
<doleyb> psyco: Well, you can find what's using space on / with like "du -h --max-depth 1 /"
<tyfon> psyco: you can maybe remove som stuff from /var/cache/apt/archives
<doleyb> psyco: Then you can either clean out some of that (like maybe with "apt-get clean" or "rm /tmp/*"), or you can move one of those directories into /home
<doleyb> psyco: You may like to learn about ln -s
<psyco> alright, thanks guys
<kdjtar> you're welcome Idespnnr. I never heard of ies4linux, good to know about it. a nice option for web developers who need to test their pages on ie
<skierpage> psyco, if you can't free up enough space, you might be able to use gparted to resize partitions http://www.darkartistry.com/content/view/184/41/
<maco> doleyb: removing all of /tmp may make currently running programs not happy
<doleyb> sure could!
<skierpage> pysco or you can mv stuff to a /home/stuff_from_root directory and then use ln -s to symlink.
<psyco> oooh neat-o
<skierpage> psyco but first follow doleyb's  to figure out what's taking up space, especially in /var and /tmp.
<psyco> alright
<skierpage> Retrying... in alsa dev 0 is wrong sound card so no sound in Flash.  All web pages say "These instructions suck, write udev rules"  Udev hurts my brain. Help!
 * maco would just set default card in pulseaudio...but then kubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio by default, just ubuntu does
<skierpage> maco, Kubuntu, Phonon, Amarok, xine all work fine, use the good card.  Just Flash doesn't
<Rue-kun> Is their any way to view minimized windows
<Lectus> wow... new Kubuntu with KDE 4.2 is awesome
<Lectus> I installed it and I'm loving it
<kdjtar> skierpage, I also had a problem with sound in flash and the following command saved my life: asoundconf set-default-card 1
<Idespnnr> Lectus: its good, you need beefy hardware to run it though...
<skierpage> kdjtar, awesome!  After `asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2`, aplay now uses the right card.  Flash still wrong in Konq, lemme restart it...
<jorg> abba
<kdjtar> skierpage: great!
<Rue-kun> Whats a broken dependcy?
<Novatito> hola
<Rue-kun> A package dependency could not be found.
<Rue-kun> More information is available in the detailed report.
<Rue-kun> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<Rue-kun> What does this mean?
<skierpage> kdjtar, after exit andrestart Konq, sound in Flash!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tprMEs-zfQA , greatest music video ever.  Most excellent.  I'm not sure where to mention asoundconf
<nuvo> donde consigo ayuda kubuntu en español?
<nuvo> where i get kubuntu help in spanish??
<skierpage> Rue-kun, software needs other software to work, hence depenency.  A package manager tries to identify dependencies.
<Rue-kun> So ummm how do I fic it?
<Rue-kun> fix***
<skierpage> nuvo, according to http://www.kubuntu.org/support, "/join #kubuntu-es"
<nuvo> thanks skierpage
<kdjtar> nuvo, http://www.kubuntu-es.org/
<Rue-kun> Does kubuntu have more then one package manager?
<skierpage> Rue-kun, I'm not sure, I don't see an `aptitude verify`.  Maybe  `aptitude why`
<kdjtar> that's awesome skierpage, I'm glad you managed it
<skierpage> Rue-kun, is the pope catholic?  apt, dpkg, aptitude, synaptic, KPackageKit, /usr/bin/install-package
<jgm_> does Konversation have an autoaccept setting by nick for dcc?
<skierpage> Apparently aptitude is a good one.
<kdjtar> Rue-ku, what are you trying to install? I suggest you to use: sudo aptitude install <package name>
<kdjtar> aptitude is excellent to solve dependencies
<Rue-kun> is their a way to find what dependencies are missing?
<Rue-kun> wait forget it thank you guys I just realized something ^_^
<Rue-kun> I deserve a smack in the head lol
 * jgm|afk is away: Gone away for now
<reldruh> hello. I'm having some major problems with the network manager plasmoid in Jaunty. Can anybody help me connect to a wired network?
 * jgm_ is back.
 * jgm|afk is away: Gone away for now
 * jgm|afk is away: Gone away for now
 * jgm_ is back.
<kdjtar> everyone have a great Friday, I'm going off now
<GS3User007> i'm having a wierd issue with my mouse... it's having wierd issues clicking on things. anyone have any ideas?
<Guest34743> hey, I have a problem. I can't delete items (files, folders, etc)...
<Guest34743> when I select the file and press (delete),kio_trash proccess just goes up to 14% CPU and the file doesn't get deleted.
<fungos> I have a problem with sound on KDE. KDE/Amarok play sounds. But mplayer/kaffeine cant open dsp. "[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<fungos> what is that?
<daning> I am using kubuntu 9.04. My wireless env is WEP and ascii key whose size is five, etc abcde. But kubuntu wireless manager can't connect to the wireless network. any suggestion?
<fungos> If I try mplayer with -ao alsa I got this error too: [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1494:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Unknown field mmap_emulation / [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave / [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: Invalid argument / Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<doleyb> fungos: Maybe you have pulseaudio by accident
<fungos> doleyb: maybe. how can I check it?
<fungos> mplayer with -ao pulse: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused / Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<doleyb> fungos: Maybe removing pulseaudio package.  It often conflicts with alsa in kubuntu
<fungos> hm, ok, but pulseaudio isnt better? why it wont work?
<fungos> doleyb: and trying to remove it will ask to remove kde4 entirely :S
<doleyb> fungos: you sure?  kde should not need pulseaudio
<fungos> doleyb: not, checked one by one. Just libpulse0 I cant remove
<doleyb> fungos: I think libpublse0 is something else.  Maybe you want to read the release note:
<doleyb> fungos: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Pulseaudio%20inadvertently%20enabled%20in%20Kubuntu%20when%20installing%20from%20DVD%20or%20upgrading%20with%20apt-get
<GS3User007> i'm having a wierd issue with my mouse... it's having wierd issues clicking on things. anyone have any ideas?
<mickael> allo
<fungos> doleyb: nice. done, but kcontrolcenter lists PulseAudio there yet. I think I need restart X now
<doleyb> fungos: i dont think that matters, just try mplayer -ao alsa again..
<fungos> doleyb: :(  same problem. still saying its busy
<doleyb> ok maybe restart
<fungos> brb :D
<GS3User007> i'm having an issue with mouse clicks not registering on the currently focused window... anyone have any ideas?
<fungos> doleyb: it worked! but I think that restart wasn't needed. just a "killall pulseaudio" would do it
<doleyb> okay
<doleyb> GS3User007: i have no idea, where do they register instead?  what does xev think?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> how do I configure my ethernet card in kubuntu?
<Wolfcastle> is there anything else besides ifconfig?
<arko> system settings / Network Settings
<Wolfcastle> ah thanx
<GS3User007> doleyb: for instance, right now I can click on the kde toolbar, and open the kmenu, but I can't click on anything in the kmenu
<GS3User007> doleyb: what's xev?
<doleyb> GS3User007: xev is xev, you can run it and see.  But I guess it won't help, because some things do respond to your mouse.
<GS3User007> doleyb: now this is interesting
<GS3User007> doleyb: most of my clicks don't register at all...
<doleyb> GS3User007: is there tree-sap in your mouser buttons?
<GS3User007> doleyb: i've tried three different mice, all have the exact same issue
<doleyb> you can use xev to confirm the mouse clicks aren't lost at a low level
<GS3User007> doleyb: atm, clicks only register when i click inside the taskbar at the bottom, but nothing happens if i click anywhere else
<GS3User007> doleyb: should every FocusOut event be followed by a FocusIn?
<doleyb> GS3User007: there should be focusout when you leave the xev window, and focusin when you come back, but the focusin might scroll away because of the other mouse moves
<R3DB0x> is the network mangement absolutely needed to manage a connection?  i have a static entry in /etc/network/interfaces but the interface keeps going back to dhcp.
<GS3User007> doleyb: it's only registering my clicking on anything when i click inside the taskbar (or use my keyboard, that works consistently)
<doleyb> ok you sound real broke, how did you install?
<GS3User007> doleyb: upgrade from 8.10
<doleyb> no packages left behind?
<GS3User007> not that i know of
<doleyb> maybe you should logout, mv ~/.kde kde.backup, and try again.
<doleyb> if you know what I mean!
<GS3User007> (btw, my mouse switched over to being only active inside my console now)
<GS3User007> i'll give that a try
<GS3User007> how do i logout from konsole?
<GS3User007> i can't click on "logout"
<agoole> does anyone else have problems getting dvd playback to work /
<agoole> ?
<doleyb> agoole: No, what did you try?  Did you medibuntu?
<agoole> just the default kubuntu, and I tried all the gstreamer libraries, and tried mplayer
<agoole> apparently that should of resolved it
<agoole> but I guess not
<GS3User007> doleyb: nvm, told machine to restart, will log in to console when it's back up... i just noticed that ctrl alt backspace doesn't restart x, could that be a symptom of the same problem?
<doleyb> agoole: Do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<agoole>  euh....let me check
<doleyb> !dontzap | GS4User007
<ubottu> GS4User007: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Gonzo12> Hello
<Gonzo12> Does anyone know who to change mouse scroll speed?
<digmore> what is SysRq?
<doleyb> digmore: it's a rarely-used button in the upper right of a keyboard
<agoole> doleyb: ok installing the package, will this suffice to get my dvd playback to work ?
<doleyb> agoole: it might, or you might also want medibuntu
<doleyb> !medibuntu | agoole
<ubottu> agoole: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<GS3User007> digmore: don't feel bad, of the three keyboards i have laying next to me, only one has that key
<doleyb> Gonzo12: Maybe try system settings, Keyboard & Mouse, Advanced, Acceleration
<genii> digmore: It's a button originally conceived by IBM to allow you to load an operating system other than DOS/Windows after they had a bad breakup with Microsoft. Today it does whatever you define it to do
<Gonzo12> Im on 9.04 and I dont see that
<doleyb> Gonzo12: What do you see instead?  Go to System Settings
<agoole> doleyb: ok going to try without the medibuntu stuff, I dont want to bloat my install
<Gonzo12> ahhh I see now
<Gonzo12> thank you
<doleyb> agoole: medibuntu won't bring much disk space
<Gonzo12> much better
<agoole> doleyb: naw, I know, but I dont need any of that acroreader files, or the skype,
<agoole> doleyb: I already have a lot of pre configured packages, which I would rather not over ride :)
<doleyb> agoole: Those won't come unless you ask for them.
<agoole> doleyb: aw ok ok, in that case i'll be careful
<agoole> haha
<agoole> ok wish me luck
<Gonzo12> Now everytime I type my computer internal speaker beeps..
<GS3User007> doleyb: my mouse issue seems to ahve gone away... we'll see if it stays that way. thanks :)
<doleyb> Gonzo12: That's bad!  why is that?
<Gonzo12> I have no idea
<GS3User007> are you typing in an app that normally accepts keyboard input?
<Gonzo12> seems to only happen on xchat
<GS3User007> doleyb: mouse issue is back
<doleyb> GS3User007: Are you using a default .kde?
<julian_> Hello there, i have a problem when i installed 9.04  with compiz. i have intel gma 3100, how can i fix it?
<GS3User007> doleyb: whatever the system generated after i mv'd the old one away
<doleyb> GS3User007: weird, oh well.  i do not know it
<GS3User007> julian_: you shouldn't need compiz, kde4 has built in window effects
<julian_> i have problems with them before, it made my computer freeze and i had to force to shutdown.
<digmore> julian__: should give it a try
<wallshot> anybody know if jaunty handles thinkpad fingerprint reader and if so, where i should look for details on setting it up?
<geek_> wallshot: thinkwiki is a good bet
<TweakedEh> Where woukd I get a flash player for kubuntu 9.04?
<wallshot> ah i found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FingerprintAuthentication !
<wallshot> geek_: cool, thanks!
 * wallshot bookmarks thinkwiki goodness
<seth> the flash player is available in the webpage of adobe, just select te package .deb download and intall by a terminal
<geek_> wallshot: i did the a20p debian guide ;p
<TweakedEh> seth: I tried that and I got an error
<doleyb> !flashplayer | TweakedEh
<ubottu> TweakedEh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seth> yes, mm you tried install by a repo
<TweakedEh> thanks doleyb
<TweakedEh> seth, I'll try that now..
<wallshot> flash player is in some apt-get repo too, is how i found it
<TweakedEh> I have 'next, play, previous' buttons on my laptop, how would I get them to work with vlc media player?
<wallshot> i used apt-get to install:
<wallshot> flashplugin-installer                           install
<wallshot> flashplugin-nonfree                             install
<doleyb> TweakedEh: maybe vlc isn't a kubuntu topic
<GS3User007> TweakedEh: look for the keyboard shortcuts section inside vlc, you should be able to configure them there
<seth> that's right vcl is another topic, but you tried a maping your keyboard
<digdeep> TweekedEh: it may be useful for installing flashplayer10 --> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<TweakedEh> Thanks guys. I have it working. wallshot's way worked.
<seth> your welcome
<wallshot> took me a day on kubuntu before i finally learned to sudo apt-cache search flashplugin
 * wallshot is a big fan of apt-cache search
<Daskreech> NOrmally they just work with vlc
<Daskreech> wallshot: no need for sudo
<seth> the apt is a jewel!!
<wallshot> ah. cool, i should avoid using it unnecessarily then. :)
<seth> use carefully the sudo command! great power comes whit a great responsability
 * wallshot feels a responsibility to sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on a regular basis.  it just feels so good.
<GS3User007> how do i cd into a directory that has a space in its name?
<Fieldy> hello, I'm using 9.04. how can I install tor? in previous versions, apt-get install tor was sufficient. now I no longer have it installed after update to 9.04, and apt-get install tor says basically that it's not found.
<seth> maybe the package isn't in the repo, you could check whit a package manager
<Daskreech> GS3User007: Use tab
<wallshot> GS3User007: either escape the space with a \  before it, or use double quotes
<wallshot> or tab
<GS3User007> Fieldy: try vidalia
<Daskreech> wallshot: Isn't it?
<wallshot> cd multi\ word\ directory... cd "multi word directory" ... cd mult[tab]
<Daskreech> I remember trying to keep my software up to date on Windows.
 * Daskreech shudders
<Fieldy> GS3User007: it wouldn't do much good, as tor isn't installed, and I am not interested in a gui application for it anyway
<Fieldy> it just seems odd that tor was available in versions previous to 9.04, i don't really understand
<doleyb> Fieldy: yeah your complaint isn't new
<Fieldy> ok, is it in some other repo?
<doleyb> Fieldy: nothing that's easy to find
<Fieldy> i see. yep, that's frustrating, but it sounds like it's already been reported. thanks for the info
<seth> fieldy: you could triyng compile your own package
<Fieldy> i'd rather not, i have gentoo boxes for that :) i prefer to use the package manager. i'll wait.
<GS3User007> Fieldy: https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<wallshot> tork - anonymity manager for KDE
<wallshot> ?
<Fieldy> GS3User007: oh, interesting. so that's the repo of the people who make tor?
<GS3User007> Fieldy: dunno, was just googling around
<Fieldy> nice catch. i'll check it out.
<wallshot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/tork
<seth> yes fieldy, you maybe use sant google better
<wallshot> saw a thread about tor missing and saw it referenced as torK too ... not familiar with tor tho
<Fieldy> yeah tork is different, thanks for the effort though :)
<Daskreech> !info tork
<ubottu> tork (source: tork): anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.30-2 (jaunty), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<Daskreech> !find tor
<ubottu> Found: akregator, bacula-director-common, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3 (and 377 others)
<Daskreech> grrr
<seth> anybody knows if the support of kde 3.5.10 is a option in kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala?
<Daskreech> seth: It's possible. It's a commuity run project
<Daskreech>  Would you like to help to see that happen?
<Daskreech> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<wallshot> it looks like tor was yanked from jaunty due to some pending advisory and lack of a maintainer
<wallshot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/tor/+bug/328442 drags on for a bit, but a ways down, you see within past couple months a bunch of "so wait, we're purposefully shipping with known-vulnerabilities?"
<seth> hoo ok, then if i choose kde3 mix, is a partialy support? what that means?
<TweakedEh_> My Atheros AR928X fails when i try and connect to my network. I took down all security and tired and it still fails. any ideas?
<Wolfcastle> is it just me or is kpackagekit a bit buggy?
<Daskreech> seth: You can't buy support from canonical
<Daskreech> Wolfcastle: Just a touch
<agoole> ok, I still can't get DVD playback to work, can someone lend a hand ?
<Wolfcastle> hehe don't know about you but I'll stick to aptitude for now
<Daskreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seth> hoo ok, its ok
<Daskreech> seth: Hmm?
<digdeep> agoole: try dragon player
<agoole> digdeep: got it !, I guess my mistake was that I had all the packages, just not the right ones, haha
<agoole> digdeep: one day, someone should distribute a ready made kubuntu, with all of these features
<seth> you have all the packages for play dvd's?
<agoole> seth: yeah, but that last script part fixed it all for m
<agoole> me*
<flector> new Jaunty install... clicking on .html files opens Kompozer, how to open them with Firefox?
<seth> you have to configure the defaults aplications in system settings
<digdeep> agoole: personally, I need to do some twists with vlc/kaffeine (they dont have sound) in Jaunty.
<agoole> digdeep: yeah, i removed pulseaudio and configured alsa, now everything works like a charm, including skype
<GS3User007> how do i re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace again?
<agoole> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<digdeep> remember to reboot
<GS3User007> ah, the reboot would be what's missing then :P
 * geek_ notes disabling that was stupid ><
<agoole> hahaha
<agoole> agreed.
<agoole> its like if windows removed the BSOD,
<geek_> they DID have a RSOD ;p
<GS3User007> i don't mind that they changed it, but my keyboard doesn't have a SysRq key
<digdeep> did anyone use wine to play pc games (on Jaunty)? My warcarf3 doesn't seem to be working
<agoole> digdeep: I had to tweek some dll's for my software to work
<seth> you could use a cedega software
<seth> i use that and is awesome
<GS3User007> how do i install packages that have been kept back?
<flector> Is there something like beagle for jaunty?
<wallshot> beagle - indexing and search tool for your personal data
<wallshot> apt-cache search beagle ?
<digdeep> seth: how much is cedega?
<GS3User007> apt-get install beagle
<GS3User007> shows up in my adept_manager
<seth> check this page, it's about cedega software http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1929810/cedega-7:-juegos-windows-en-linux.html
<digdeep> seth: good
<seth> no problem!
<ich_> hi
<seth> hi ich!
<ich_> jo sry  muss meinen namen noch änder
<ich_> wie geht den das am besten
<keroy> he he    Ich    habs
<Daskreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<keroy> hi moin  all
<Daskreech> digdeep: did you check appdb?
<Daskreech> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<digdeep> will check
<joshjtl> does openoffice look horrible to anyone else?
<GS3User007> define horrible?
<joshjtl> GS3User007: openoffice on windows looks better...?
<GS3User007> joshjtl: There are going to be some slight differences...
<joshjtl> it just doesnt match kde4 whatsoever... unfortunately koffice seems very very unstable still
<joshjtl> pretty much unuseable for me
<joshjtl> does anyone disagree with me on the useability of koffice kde4 right now?
<GS3User007> i don't bother to use, i'm totally a cheerleader for OOo
<GS3User007> use it*
<Guest82495> Good morning
<GS3User007> Good evening
<Guest82495> Is there anybody here who might be able to help me getting a newly installed LAN card to work ?
<joshjtl> GS3User007: perhaps there is a set of oxygen icons for OOo ?
<GS3User007> *shrugs*
<doleyb> Guest82495: it should be pretty easy, what is the trouble?
<Guest82495> I installed a new PCI LAN adapter with Intelcontroller. After installation, the network manager shows the interface "eth2" as unavailable. "eth0" which is my on-board 100 MbitLAN interfaceworks fine, though.
<Guest82495> I checked with LSPCI |grep ethernet if the card is recognised properly, and I get "02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection
<Guest82495>  
<Guest82495> Booted WIN Xp to verify if the hardware is OK,and there it works fine. Just Jaunty doesnot want to use it.
<Guest82495> Digging in the system log to find out whai'shappeningwhen I plug in the LAN cable, I get that:
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:47	JLPC3	NetworkManager	<info>  DHCP: device eth2 state changed normal exit -> preinit
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:47	JLPC3	dhclient	Listening on LPF/eth2/00:1b:21:2f:f6:2c
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:47	JLPC3	dhclient	Sending on   LPF/eth2/00:1b:21:2f:f6:2c
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:47	JLPC3	dhclient	Sending on   Socket/fallback
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:49	JLPC3	dhclient	DHCPDISCOVER on eth2 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804928] 0000:02:00.0: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804932]   TDH                  <0>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804934]   TDT                  <1>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804935]   next_to_use          <1>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804937]   next_to_clean        <0>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804938] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:
<GS3User007> !pastebin
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804939]   time_stamp           <ffff6953>
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804941]   next_to_watch        <0>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804942]   jiffies              <ffff6a65>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:50	JLPC3	kernel	[  146.804944]   next_to_watch.status <0>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804212] 0000:02:00.0: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804215]   TDH                  <0>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804217]   TDT                  <1>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804219]   next_to_use          <1>
<geek_> .....
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804220]   next_to_clean        <0>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804221] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804223]   time_stamp           <ffff6953>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804224]   next_to_watch        <0>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804225]   jiffies              <ffff6c59>
<Guest82495> 2009-04-30 18:06:52	JLPC3	kernel	[  148.804227]   next_to_watch.status <0>
<Daskreech> Guest82495: please don't do that again
<Daskreech> !paste | Guest82495
<ubottu> Guest82495: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest82495> looks like a kind of loop to me,"Tx Unit Hang" does not sound normal. Here I get stuck and don'tknow how to continue.
<Guest82495> oh, sorry 'bout the pase.
<Daskreech> Right so please pastebin your techincal info and reask
<Guest82495> done, the log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/161934/
<Daskreech> thanks whats the issue now?
<Guest82495> What's happening is that I plug in the LAN cable, and the LAN inteface ends up in the loop with "TX Unit Hang" until I unplug the cable.
<Guest82495> If I do the same with the on board LAN controller, I do not get TX unit hang, but eventually end up with having a LAN connection.
<Guest82495> LAN interface card according to LSPCI: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection
<Daskreech> TX is the transmission unit right?
<Daskreech> Is it seated properly?
<Guest82495> Yes, card is plugged in properly. Works without any trouble in WinXP on the same machine.
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> Is there a gparted channel?
<Guest82495> When I googled about this error message,I found references that last summer,there were issues withthe e1000e driver which would be fixed in Kernel 2.6.28. This is why I would expect it's not the same problem.  My kernelis 2.6.28-11 (Jaunty AM64)
<tacosarecool> how do I mount a new partition?
<doleyb> Guest82495: maybe #linux or some other place can help you
<tacosarecool> oh good idea
<tacosarecool> guest
<tacosarecool> try wicd
<Guest82495> @tacosarecool: Create an empty directory as a mount point, and thenuse the "mount" command. You can also add the partition to the file "/etc/fstab" to mount it permanently.
<tacosarecool> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Daskreech> Guest82495: Ubuntu does it's own patching of the kernel so Dunno
<Daskreech> Try a .29 kernel ?
<Daskreech> tacosarecool: Do you know about /dev ?
<tacosarecool> umm /dev?
<tacosarecool> ! /dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<tacosarecool> There
<Daskreech> Ha ha
<Daskreech> tacosarecool: What are you trying to mount?
<Guest82495> Daskreech: So would it be the best to file a bug report,or is there any way to further investigate if it's really a bug and not a configuration problem on my machine ?
<tacosarecool> a stuff partition
<tacosarecool> ntfs partition
<Daskreech> Guest82495: Bug report would be cool
<tacosarecool> try wicd guest
<Daskreech> #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server might be interested in the report as well
<Daskreech> tacosarecool: and it doesn't show in Dolphin ?
<tacosarecool> No because I haven't mounted it yet
<Guest82495> OK, thanks, will try to do that. Iwas hoping it's not a bug but just a configuration problem...
<tacosarecool> and gparted has no /something option
<Daskreech> Guest82495: May be. Might be a module issue
<Daskreech> tacosarecool: What are you trying to achieve ? Want to just look at it now or make it a permanent mount?
<tacosarecool> permanent mount
<tacosarecool> but the mounting process on the ubuntu cd is easier
<tacosarecool> because you can do /something
<Daskreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Daskreech> That should help
<tacosarecool> curses cd drive
<Daskreech> :-)
<tacosarecool> ok
<tacosarecool> Got the cd drive open by pressing eject
<Daskreech> you can type the command eject as well
<tacosarecool> oh well
<Daskreech> eject -j closes it
<tacosarecool> thanks
<keymone> hi
<keymone> i dont have volume controls for my microphone - anybody had this problem?
<Daskreech> keymone: None in kmix ?
<keymone> Daskreech: yup. none in the channels list as well.
<Daskreech> alsa  is not seeing it then
<keymone> is it fixable?
<LizardQueen> keymone: run alsamixer from konsole
<keymone> same thing
<keymone> there are 2 capture controls but they do nothing
<keymone> and sound recording does work but very quiet
<keymone> i tested with skype
<LizardQueen> keymone: look for mic boost
<keymone> there is no
<keymone> it was in 8.10
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<doumergue> bonjour
<mattparry> HI, just a qq, is there a channel for project neon?
<mattparry> or is their a ppa for project neon for jaunty?
<Daskreech> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<mattparry> I had a question for JRiddell that I wanted to ask during the kubuntu open week, but my timezone is out.  May I ask my question here?
<keymone> Daskreech: that hint must be very old? i dont have sound system in k menu -> system settings
<keymone> now sound is completely gone.. will this sound problem thing in linux go away ever?
<_Whipper> nope
<Daskreech> mattparry: sure
<Daskreech> keymone: possibly
<_Whipper> not as long as all HW is designed for Win-emvironment
<mattparry> I see that ubuntu want to sumbit the new 'passive notification' as a standard to free desktop.org, however I also see that seigo wants to get the KDE tray notification system as a standard
<mattparry> which one will Kubuntu move towards?
<Daskreech> mattparry: Kubuntu is a KDE distro
<Daskreech> It will use KDE
<mattparry> so it will not be using the 'passive notifications' like ubuntu?
<Daskreech> The two are not incompatible. KDE is proposing a way for how the system should be alerted there is a notification. Ubuntu is doing how those notifications should be shown
<Daskreech> If you like you can put the passive notifications on top of the KDE system it's two different layers
<Daskreech> keymone: try #alsa
<keymone> Daskreech: thanks
<mattparry> Daskreech - thanks
<eagles0513875> anyone else having issues connecting to a samba remote share using smbfs cuz for me for some reason when i run the script i made up until last night it was working and now its complaining bout no route to host and im connected to wifi and also shows man page for cifs
<Daskreech> I think Samba is messed up in Jackalope
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: it was working since release
<eagles0513875> up until last night now its acting up and not connecting
<eagles0513875> and messed up in what sense
<Daskreech> Not that I know anything but you are like the 8th person I've heard say samba went on vacation in Brazil when the Jackalope moved in
<eagles0513875> there is also bug with my audio wanting to use pulse audio driver for everythign instead of my hd sound card for some reason
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: it just went on vacation for me last night
<Daskreech> mattparry: You prefer one of the notification systems?
<eagles0513875> its complaining about cifs
<eagles0513875> which i noticed in the kernel is still experimental
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: Did any updates last night?
<eagles0513875> xulrunner thats all
<mattparry> yes my friend, I understand where siago is going with the system tray implementation, I have read lynda's study of ubuntu's passive notification, and read marks comments
<mattparry> I beleive that the KDE methodology has real impact.  ubuntu's notification fits in with the gnome ideas
<mattparry> i am concerned that there will be a 'power struggle' with freedesktop.org standardisation
<mattparry> but this is a irc for kubuntu help - so I will keep to the subject of help
<Daskreech> Not really
<Daskreech> Gnome owns freedesktop
<Daskreech> so that's pretty much that. But as I said it's different layers
<Daskreech> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daskreech> You can talk there if you like ^^
<mattparry> I did not know that gnomes owns freedesktop!!
<AliTarihi_> hi. I want to add a binary to initramfs
<ipressthebutton1> My default resolution is 1600x1200, but my screen is 1280x765 or something like that. If I try to change it in the display panel, the screen glitches. I fixed this once before, by editing xorg.conf and putting in my screen size in "VirtualResolution" or something like that, but I completely forgot where it goes and what other information may have been in the .conf file. Anybody have any tips?
<Daskreech> ipressthebutton1: the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ipressthebutton1> that's the file, but I still need to know how to edit it
<Daskreech> You can find the file structure quite easily on the net or man xorg.conf
<ipressthebutton1> well, what to edit with
<ipressthebutton1> I've been looking for a while and I can't find what I should put there...
<ipressthebutton1> that's why I'm asking here.
<ipressthebutton1> any help?
<Daskreech> ipressthebutton1: Oh sorry Any text editor if you are handy with CLI then sudo nano else kdesudo kate
<exces> hy
<exces> can somoane tell me how to upgrade the wine ?
<Daskreech> exces: To what?
<exces> well i have some bad drivers in wine (linux)
<Daskreech> drivers for what?
<mon> alguem pode me ajudar?
<mon> :D
<exces> wine software
<Daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mon> [05:04] [474] #ubuntu-br You're banned from that channel
<exces> :)
<Daskreech> exces: go to winehq and add the Ubuntu repository they have
<Daskreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<exces> oke ty
<jemand> Hi all!
<jemand> I'm looking for a real good manual to get my Kubuntu faxing in & out.
<jemand> any ideas?
<JB_> what if I downloaded Kubuntu how can I change the start up screen to the ubuntu
<JB_> anyone
<eagles0513875> JB_: why not just download and install ubuntu then install kde
<JB_> well I already installed Kubuntu
<JB_> and installed Gnome
<JB_> so how can I change it
<daskreech> I think there is a usplash package
<victim> JB_: if you have both Kubuntu and gmone installed, you can select between them on the login screen
<JB_> I know but the start up I want to change
<victim> JB_: doesn't the start up screen change with each type of log in, if your last login was gname then your next log in screen will be brown
<victim> although I could be wrong
<GS3User007> victim: no
<victim> oh he's gone
<daskreech> yes
<victim> is the login screen always KDE
<GS3User007> when i went from 8.04 to 8.10, i did it from inside xubuntu... my login screen was the xubuntu one until i upgraded to 9.04 from within kubuntu
<GS3User007> and now it's the kde one again
<daskreech> Anytime You install a Kernel it will be whatever you installed it from
<daskreech> so if you are in Gnome and install a kernel you get  gnome splash
<GS3User007> my experience has been distribution upgrade, not kernel upgrade
<daskreech> Used to be kernel
<daskreech> Might have changed that
<slaG`> Anyone around?
<slaG`> Im trying to install kubuntu on my laptop, but after the bar loads it black screens and sits there
<slaG`> sounds like it stops reading the cd for some reason
<slaG`> any ideas?
<Master_> hmm
<PolitikerNEU> try booting with failsafe settings, see if the cd was written correctly
<slaG`> ive installed it on two desktops
<slaG`> and did a integrity check
<slaG`> all worked
<slaG`> think it doesnt like somthing in my laptop
<slaG`> so annoying, sick of vista
<slaG`> i can boot backtrack
<slaG`> from cd
<slaG`> np
<slaG`> and the new one is based off ubuntu
<slaG`> with kde
<slaG`> so i dont get it
<daskreech> slaG`: try F4 to do failsafe
<Master_> slaG do you install while turning on ?
<MinusSeven> in previous versions of Kubuntu, the hardware driver icon came up giving the option to install nvidia drivers.
<MinusSeven> In 9.04, it doesn't appear to.
<MinusSeven> Just wondering how I install them
<daskreech> jockey-kde I think
<jemand> Does anybody fax in and out with Kubuntu ?  How?
<Master_> does anyone know how i can open and close my IP ports?
<daskreech> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Master_> ok then i have another question -- why do firefox lagg everytime i play a flashgame?
<daskreech> Firefox is horrible
<PolitikerNEU> flash is horrible
<daskreech>  so is flash
<daskreech> both of them together isn't likely to be a field filled with butterflies
<daskreech> hi mattparry
<sidee> i think it's depend on the vga that you have
<sidee> certain vga like mine was horrible with X
<sidee> making flash or everything lags and slow like hell
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<altus-dominus> hey gusy need help
<altus-dominus> just insalled Kubuntu 9.04 have no sound ?
<ActionParsnip> altus-dominus: ok can you please use pastebin to provide the output of:
<ActionParsnip> sudo lshw - C sound
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<altus-dominus> !paste
<Master_> go into system - preferences - sound
<altus-dominus> yea
<ActionParsnip> altus-dominus: run the command in konsole, then use pastebin to show us the output
<ActionParsnip> altus-dominus: DO NOT paste the output in here, pastebin will take you to a new address that you can copy and paste here
<ActionParsnip> altus-dominus: if you dont understand, say and i can be clearer
<elisabeth> The ath9k module shipped with Jaunty is unstable (slow to connect, frequent disconnects and low signal-strength), but is fixed by compiling/installing compat-wireless - how should I report this issue?
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<elisabeth> Thanks ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> np
<altus-dominus> http://pastebin.com/d108e9e8b
<altus-dominus> here guys
<ActionParsnip> altus-dominus: good job dude, use that in future for any paste larger tan 2 lines
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda | altus-dominus
<altus-dominus> cool
<ubottu> altus-dominus: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionParsnip> altus-dominus: makes the room not scroll like mad when loads of people have pastes to do as it compacts it onto one line
<altus-dominus> yea yea make perfect sense bro
<daskreech> MMM tan lilnes
<Guest65578> .
<altus-dominus> wow guys Im geting Transitioing Device [FAN] to D0 | Unable to turn cooling device on |
<altus-dominus> HP 635s
<altus-dominus> 6735s
<ActionParsnip> altus-dominus: i'd find out what that means with websearches
<Guest46442> I installed Kubuntu 9.04 x64 and rebooted. But the bootloader doesnt show up, vista loads like always.
<vmlinz> If you install kbuntu after vista ,then maybe you didn't install grub boot loader
<Guest46442> vmlinz: i didnt know i have to install that manually.
<vmlinz> Guest46442: No, if you do a graphic installation, It will prompt this.
<Guest46442> I installed it normally... It didnt ask anything about grub
<vmlinz> Guest46442: You can try to rescue the system using the installation cd/dvd to just install the bootloader. But I am not sure.
<oobe> google has loads of guides for restoring grub
<oobe> google grub reinstall ubuntu live cd
<vmlinz> right
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ToreadorVampire> Is it me or does the new network-manager widget totally fail to save/reuse WiFi connection settings?
 * ToreadorVampire is trying out Jaunty (previously a Hardy user) and is starting to get quite aggravated with constantly re-entering his network key
<Master_> everytime i type "su" it will have a pass when i give it the admin pass it dosnt work :O
<ActionParsnip> Master_: you need the pass of the account you are su-ing to
<PolitikerNEU> and you need to type sudo su
<Master_> nicki@ubuntu:~$ su Password:  su: Authentication failure
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: no yuo dont
<PolitikerNEU> su alone is not sufficent bec. there is no root per default
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: if you are switching user you can use su <name>
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: su doesnt just get you root you uknow
<PolitikerNEU> true, but if you use su with no name, it is equal to su root
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: you shouldnt use sudo su to get root anything
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: sudo -i   is advised
<PolitikerNEU> ok - but nevertheless su alone can never work
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: then you will be using your own settings and home will be your users home, plus root accessing stuff will most likely change file permissions
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<Master_> ahaa su nicki when i type pass it works thnx :D
<ActionParsnip> either way, root should stay disabled for security reasons, so sudo su would fail
<PolitikerNEU> sudo su doesn't fail
<ActionParsnip> i thought it would with root disabled
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i     should be used in any case
<ActionParsnip> i have learned today
<kaddi> hi, i'm looking for a bbcode editor. Something like fass from pawsoft, but it should also work under ubuntu and not windows ;)
<mmo|> eh can someone tell mw how to add this key: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x1D7E9DD033E89BA781E32A24B9F1C432AE74AE63&op=index
<mmo|> I would like to do it via terminal but really cant find the key fingerprint
<Master_> is there any risk in using "wine"?(app)
<faileas> define risk
<faileas> in terms of viruses, or things blowing up?
<jasper> Ive got a problem with using 2 monitors, i want to be able to click firefox in screen 1 and then let it open in screen 1, and if i click firefox on screen 2 i want to get it to open in screen 2. (not just firefox but all applications should act like this) Is this possible? Using nvidia 180 driver with 9600gt nivdia card.
<Master_> yep using it to play my windows games on linux and a little afraid of viruses
<MarkieMark1> mmo|: I'd suggest simply putting the key content from http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xB9F1C432AE74AE63&op=get into a file, saving it as thenewkey.gpg then gpg --import as in http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html#AEN84
<ActionParsnip> Master_: windows virii dont affect linux
<ActionParsnip> Master_: your wine folder may get infected but you can just wade in using linux and remove the file
<ActionParsnip> I used to download blaster.exe file on purpose just to gloat at it
<mmo|> MarkieMark1: thanks. Hm, it didnt work, for some reason it still complains...but now I saw the fingerprint in the error message and was able to add it using that. :-)
<MarkieMark1> at least :)
<takoski> hi,i have a problem with firefox some previews of video and picture (in google or youtube)not seen..what i can do?
<PolitikerNEU> ActionParsnip: Hmm ... AFIK wine Virii can affect the ~-Partition too - so they are a Problem for wine too as long as they do not need a windows-specific security hole
<takoski> hi,i have a problem with firefox some previews of video and picture (in google or youtube)not seen..what i can do?
<AkraPhobik> have you installed flash?
<Master_> flash dosnt work youtube vids lagg
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: ive not heard of a windows virus that affects linux
<ActionParsnip> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<takoski> i have got flash!
<PolitikerNEU> ActionParsnip: I don't know if there is one, but of course it is/would be possible to write a virus using wine
<PolitikerNEU> and running both on windows and wine
<Master_> im out for a while cya
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: oh asolutely, provided sufficient folders are accessible in wine
<PolitikerNEU> ActionParsnip: per default, they are - even / is accessible (=Z:\ ?)
<takoski> hi,i have a problem with firefox some previews of video and picture (in google or youtube)not seen..what i can do?
<oobe> takoski mustnt of wanted an answer
<oobe> if he hung around most people could answer that one
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: not sure, i thought it was $HOME
<PolitikerNEU> Y:\ is $HOME for me
<ActionParsnip> i dont use wine extensively enough to worry, my CCNA course uses it, thats all and it doesnt access anything online :D
<kaddi> Z: is / on my system. Which is pretty much default config.
<AkraPhobik> well guys i have a question
<AkraPhobik> are any of you familiar with custom kernels?
<kaddi> a blogentry from mcafee concerning malware and wine http://www.avertlabs.com/research/blog/index.php/2009/02/23/running-windows-malware-in-linux/ (took a bit longer to find it, than expected XD )
<miklcct> Hi
<oobe> AkraPhobik, ye
<miklcct> AkraPhobik: I'm running a custom kernel.
<vmlinz> Linux devwork 2.6.28.7ipipe #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 25 11:13:06 CST 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vmlinz>  
<AkraPhobik> do you think you coud help me build linux-restricted-modules for kernel 2.6.30rc3? im trying to upgrade due to the increased graphics performance
<AkraPhobik> i got the kernel running smoothly, alot more stable than i thought.. i just need my broadcom wireless driver.
<miklcct> AkraPhobik: Although I'm running a custom kernel I has purged my linux-restricted-modules because I think it's not necessary.
<AkraPhobik> if only my wireless card had an open-source driver...
<miklcct> AkraPhobik: You must download the source and build against your own kernel. This is the only way to get it work.
<AkraPhobik> the source for the driver?
<AkraPhobik> or the entire l-r-m?
<miklcct> Source of the driver
<vmlinz> Maybe you can check module-assident to see if your driver is there
<AkraPhobik> well ive tried to build the driver from the source posted on the broadcom website but i get make errors compiling
<miklcct> Please pastebin your errors.
<AkraPhobik> this is towards the end of the output
<AkraPhobik> /home/j/src/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28/ubuntu-restricted/broadcom/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function ‘wl_tkip_printstats’:
<AkraPhobik> /home/j/src/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28/ubuntu-restricted/broadcom/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1969: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<AkraPhobik> /home/j/src/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28/ubuntu-restricted/broadcom/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1971: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<AkraPhobik> make[1]: *** [/home/j/src/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28/ubuntu-restricted/broadcom/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] Error 1
<AkraPhobik> make: *** [_module_/home/j/src/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28/ubuntu-restricted/broadcom] Error 2
<AkraPhobik> make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630rc3-generic'
<tsimpson> !paste | AkraPhobik
<ubottu> AkraPhobik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AkraPhobik> ah im sorry. kind of new to IRC
<miklcct> AkraPhobik: I am checking the kernel.
<vmlinz> Or maybe you can go to the development linux kernel of ubuntu in the ubuntu kernel repo to see if they have upgrade to 2.6.30
<miklcct> Are you using the WL3501 card?
<AkraPhobik> bcm4328
<AkraPhobik> vmlinz: i have the kernel installed. are you saying there is a repo with LRM for dev kernels?
<Guest22473> I restored grub loader but now when i try to load vista, it says "mbr missing, restart". kubuntu loads fine
<vmlinz> I am just guessing the ubuntu dev kernel in kernel.ubuntu.com have upgraded to 2.6.30
<vmlinz> You may go to check it
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<miklcct> Are you using this: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc-x86_64-v5_10_79_10.tar.gz
<AkraPhobik> miklcct: yes that is the driver i aim to use
<miklcct> Let me try compiling
<AkraPhobik> vmlinz: yes the kernel is there but ive already compiled a new kernel. iwas looking for info on getting restricted drivers working under it. thank you though
<vmlinz> AkraPhobik: Wish you goodluck
<AkraPhobik> much appreciated man
<miklcct> AkraPhobik: Are you following http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Guest35722> ciao ragazzi :)))
<AkraPhobik> yes
<Guest35722> c'è qualche bravo cristiano che mi può dare una mano?
<AkraPhobik> i read the entire doc
<linux-hdtv__> Hi, do you also see 11 bug fix updates and 8 security updates today in Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Guest22473> I restored grub loader but now when i try to load vista, it says "mbr missing, restart". kubuntu loads fine
<miklcct> Guest22473: Can you give your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<AkraPhobik> linux-hdtv: my sources are surely different than yours. im sure it is no mistake if you havent tinkered with your sources
<Guest22473> miklcct: i restored the mbr, i dont have grub anymore. because i need vista for internet
<miklcct> Guest22473:  Reboot the machine with a Kubuntu live CD and talk to me in the live environment.
<Guest22473> miklcct: i cannot connect to my router in kubuntu. i create the connection and wpa-password but it just wont connect, not even trying or telling of any error
<vmlinz> Guest22473: Sorry to forget to tell you that vista loader hates linux and you cannot use grub in mbr to boot vista. You may google duel boot vista and linux.
<Guest22473> vmlinz: but i had suse installed before, and its loader worked fine. isnt that grub too?
<AkraPhobik> suse uses lilo i think
<AkraPhobik> dont quote me on that
<faileas> np
<faileas> it uses grub
<faileas> actually non of the major distros seem to use lilo by default
<vmlinz> Vista and Grub - openSUSE Forums
<vmlinz> 10 posts - 5 authors - Last post: 12 Nov 2008
<vmlinz> Do not use Grub as Bootloader. Vista will not start. Lilo Bootloader will load Vista.
<vmlinz> ...
<AkraPhobik> wait so maybe i was right..
<ActionParsnip> vmlinz: use lilo then
<AkraPhobik> probly not though i cant seem to remember where i heard that
<miklcct> I previously used grub to chainload vista.
<ToreadorVampire> Wait, what?
<vmlinz> ActionParsnip: not me, we are trying helping another folk
<ToreadorVampire> I use grub with Vista
<AkraPhobik> mikcttl: question. were you able to compile that driver on your system?
<vmlinz> ToreadorVampire: maybe you can help Guest22473
<miklcct> AkraPhobik: I can't understand the README.
<ToreadorVampire> Maybe, maybe not ... I didn't hand-configure it - I "just installed Kubuntu Hardy",it detected my Vista install and handled it automatically
<AkraPhobik>  miklcct: which part exactly?
<ruanl> kubuntu 9.04 no sound in flash
<miklcct> miklcct: Nearly everything after untarring is not understandable.
<ActionParsnip> ruanl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135978
<ActionParsnip> ruanl: http://clararaubertas.net/blog/no-sound-in-firefox-in-jaunty-solved/
<AkraPhobik> from what i gather it says after untarring run "make -C /lib/modules/<2.6.xx.xx>/build M=`pwd`
<nop> hi
<AkraPhobik> without the quote. sorry
<AkraPhobik> and it should compile the LKM wl.ko
<mehrab> how can I make a pppoe connection using the network manager plasmoid?
<BluesKaj> mehrab, why not use dhcp ?
<mehrab> BluesKaj: ok, how?
<BluesKaj> do you have Network Manager widget in your panel ?
<rizzo1> hey. kubuntu 9.04 installed, trying to work out dual monitors, am able to get mirrored display, but unable to get separate desktops,  any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> !dual heads
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual heads
<BluesKaj> !dual monitors
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<rizzo1> BluesKaj: Thanks
<mehrab> BluesKaj: yes. I have it
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<BluesKaj> mehrab , then right click on the icon that appears  , manage connections , choose dhcp
<mehrab> BluesKaj: there is no dhcp. and also other choices like dsl are deactivated. just wired connection and vpn are active
<BluesKaj> well, then look at the URL, that ActionParsnip posted for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mehrab> I'm using pppoeconf command now. but in 9.04 I should do this whenever I reboot the system. thought maybe the plasmoid would solve this problem
<jhonatan> oi
<BluesKaj> mehrab, uninstall the present version of 'plasma-widget-network-manager ' , then add these to your sources.list then do a sudo apt get update deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<BluesKaj> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<BluesKaj> then reinstall it
<mehrab> BluesKaj: ok. I'm going to try it
<BluesKaj> mehrab , it's an experimental upgrade to the present netmanager app and it works better than the default on my setup
<mehrab> BluesKaj: thank you. hope it works
<stakh> I'm having lots of difficulties to update from hardy to jaunty. At the moment I have no mouse or keyboard input, I'm writing this on a tty1+screen+irssi. I posted my woes here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143009 does anyone have an idea?
<AkraPhobik> sounds like you might want to consider doing a clean install
<BluesKaj> stakh, updasting directly from hardy to jaunty is risky , you should upgrade to intrepid first then to jaunty
<Tyras> Please, how can I downgrade KDE from 4 to 3.5.10 in jaunty?
<stakh> cx: well, that's good to know, I guess it will be useful in the future, but how to I get out of my mess? I even tried to do a fresh install, but the mouse STILL does not move
<stakh> (when I run the install graphical interface)
<BluesKaj> !remix | Tyras
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<miklcct> Tyras: Jaunty is KDE4 only, KDE3 has been disappeared.
<BluesKaj> !jaunty remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty remix
<Tyras> so there's no way? =/
<miklcct> Tyras: You can use unofficial repositories.
<Trebacz> Kickoff application launcher keeps freezing. Is there a way to restart it without restating KDE 4.2 (kubuntu 9.04).? Didn't see a process specific to it.
<Tyras> can u suggest any?
<linux-hdtv__> Hi, do you also see 11 bug fix updates and 8 security updates today in Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Trebacz> I get a mousover, but nothing happens when it's clicked.
<cx> ciao
<BluesKaj> Tyras http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jaunty-kde3-remix-beta
<tsimpson> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<cx> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rizzo1> hey, i was playing with my screen resolution and different options using the K(insert_name_here) Tray (the little monitor that sits on the system tray)_, i clicked mirror vertically and it constantly blinks, i ran recovery mode and chose autofix x, didn't work and I recovered a working backup of xorg.config, and that didnt work, any ideas?
<Tyras> miklcct: so, ill need reinstall jaunty
<Tyras> miklcct: well, better than use this thing xD, thanks pal =)
<JDShewey> Having trouble with keyboard input: when I click on a new window, the input continues in the old window. I am using compiz. Any suggestions?
<Trebacz> I found a workaround. If I right click and change it to classic view and then back to kickoff style it works.
<ZehavaGM> I did a distribution upgrade from Adept Updater, from 8.04 up to the next distro, 8.10 I believe?  After the upgrade and machine restart I can't get X to start now, I am using an nvidia video card.  Any suggestions to get X up and running again?
 * BluesKaj wonders if there is a way to uninstall kde4 and do a switch to jaunty remix without doing a clean install
<ZehavaGM> When I try to startx I get a box that says "Could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation.
<BluesKaj> ZehavaGM , on jaunty ?
<ubuntu> hello
<AkraPhobik> hey guys i have a question. are any of you guys familiar with running the devel kernels?
<ubuntu> i dont know anything
<BluesKaj> ZehavaGM, which nvidia card ?
<AkraPhobik> well darn
<ZehavaGM> BluesKaj I don't remember for sure, It's an nvidia MX4000
<stakh> ZehavaGM: you may want to look at this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103229.0 and this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103420 , I'm in the same situation
<AkraPhobik> ive been trying to figure this out all night
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, does anybody here actually use klipper?  I keep trying to give it a go, but I always find that it interferes with instinctive behaviours (especially the new klipper with Jaunty, it seems to do some really unpredictable stuff)
<ubuntu> ahhh
<ToreadorVampire> Does anyone know how to put a leash on klipper so it's still usable, but doesn't keep getting in the way and messing with "the default behaviour that people are used to"
<ubuntu> i have a 9600gt of nvidia, could I try it?
<ZehavaGM> So the video drivers that I was using aren't the same for this new distro? or it just didn't remember them?
<linux-hdtv__> Hi, do you also see 11 bug fix updates and 8 security updates today in Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<AkraPhobik> hey guys i have a question. are any of you guys familiar with running the devel kernels?
<BluesKaj> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<othersfriends> let's fight! http://chucknorrrris.mybrute.com
<canen_> morning all
<canen_> is there an easy way to get firefox 3.5 beta 4? i see there is one available in the universe repo but that's from march 30th
<mehrab> BluesKaj: i have updated the plasmoid. but the problem remains
<miazza> hello guys
<BluesKaj> sry mehrab, not well versed on adsl /pppoe :(
<mehrab> BluesKaj: how do you configure DHCP?
<BluesKaj> mehrab , it just autodetects eth0
<BluesKaj> wireless has to be configged tho
<gigi> salve
<heinkel_111> if i want to mount an ntfs disk automatically using fstab, so i need to specify filesystem type as ntfs or ntfs-3g to have writable system?
 * heinkel_111 remembers ntfs couldn't write previously, but is nts driver now ntfs4g by default?
<gigi> For Italian Kubuntu 9.4 irc, please ?
<heinkel_111> sorry meant ntfs-3g by default
<mehrab> anyone here can give me   /etc/network/interfaces   file content?
<somekool> little bug since I updated to kubuntu 9.04. only KDE3 and GTK systray icons are displayed. KDE4 systray icons are all black ???
<somekool> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<B-Minus> hmm
<B-Minus> when im connected wireless i dont think kubuntu is checking for updates ?
<B-Minus> can i change this somewhere ?
<BluesKaj> B-Minus, it's not the wireless that's checking for updates , it's your package manager
<B-Minus> BluesKaj: yes but i think when package manager sees im connected wireless it doesnt look for update
<B-Minus> s
<BluesKaj> B-Minus, the connection method isn't releavent
<B-Minus> hmm
<oobe> or more likley doesnt see your connected
<B-Minus> very strange then
<B-Minus> cause everytime im connected wireless there are no updates
<B-Minus> when i connect my laptop with a cable there are always updates
<oobe> you can do it manually
<B-Minus> how
<B-Minus> sudo apt get update ?
<BluesKaj> B-Minus , in the terminal : sudo aptitude update
<BluesKaj> then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<B-Minus> BluesKaj: now it sees updates
<Freyr> i closed my console thats run wget. how can i access again that console ?
<B-Minus> but when i connect it with a cable its instant
<B-Minus> strange
<williamfabrice__> i'm an ivoirian (from Ivoiry coast) and i'm a new user of ubuntu and irc plateform then i dont know how to use it
<BluesKaj> Freyr,  open the console and use the arrow ket=ys to get the command back
<BluesKaj> keys
<BluesKaj> up and down keys
<BluesKaj> williamfabrice__, well you've managed to join irc and this chat , so you do know how , so far :)
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - I thought that klipper was responsible for this behaviour - but everything in Jaunty seems to be affected by "Just select some text and after a pause it gets copied to the clipboard" - where do I turn this godawful feature off?
<williamfabrice__> someone to help me /!\
<AkraPhobik> klipper?
<tsimpson> ToreadorVampire: that's built-in to X, there are 2 "clipboards"
<AkraPhobik> will, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<ToreadorVampire> AkraPhobik> Well - I exited klipper (I thought it was what was causing that) but klipper is no longer running and it's still happening
<somekool> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> !ask | williamfabrice__
<ubottu> williamfabrice__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsimpson> if you select test, then use the middle mouse button it pastes, but Ctrl-V/Shift-Insert will still be whatever you last copied
<tsimpson> s/test/text/
<ToreadorVampire> tsimpson>  OK, so, where should I be looking to disable that "automatically copy text I selected after a pause" behaviour, because that's basically a show-stopper for me
<ToreadorVampire> Especially when it does the "copy" action before I have even released the mousebutton :(
<ToreadorVampire> Which means that if I'm trying to precisely select something and pause, X or KDE or whatever is whipping my selection away from under my feet
<tsimpson> ToreadorVampire: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5404838&postcount=4
<tsimpson> the previous clipboard content is still there whenever I select
<williamfabrice__> blueskaj i have sent a message to somekool and he asked me why i sent him this message directly
<ToreadorVampire> tsimpson, That's odd - some windows seem to be affected by that now, and some widows not affected by it
<ToreadorVampire> Like - I just ran gsynaptics to configure my touchpad (I keep tapping it by accident whilst typing) - it appears with a message:
<ToreadorVampire> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<ToreadorVampire> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<ToreadorVampire> Now, I tried to copy-paste that config line it's instructing me about (so I can paste it into my xorg.conf s directed)
<AkraPhobik> we dont use xorg.conf for that anymore
<tsimpson> the SHMConfig should be enabled by default, unless explicitly disabled. so I think you can ignore the "error" from GSynaptics
<ToreadorVampire> And as I select the text, even if I don't release my left mouse button, it copies the text I had part-selected and removes the selection ...
<ToreadorVampire> ... all while I still have the mouse button held down :(
<ToreadorVampire> And - as for the the gsynaptics error: "oh"
<ToreadorVampire> I was just going to follow the instructions given
<AkraPhobik> well i can say shmconfig was not enabled for me on jaunty
<BluesKaj> !pm | williamfabrice__
<ubottu> williamfabrice__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dag_> @all: hi there!
<AkraPhobik> hello
<dag_> i'm searching some advice concerning the use of otf and ttf fonts inside Konsole
<dag_> can someone helps me?
<AkraPhobik> im sorry i dont have much experience with that
<williamfabrice__> thank you for your advice ubottu
<AkraPhobik> you should be able to install new fonts in kde4 with the systemsetting command
<dag_> akraphobik: thanks anyway for your consideration! :)
<BluesKaj> !ubottu | williamfabrice__
<ubottu> williamfabrice__: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ToreadorVampire> brb, restarting x
<williamfabrice__> blueskaj do you want pm with me
<dag_> akraphobik: yes, I've already done so using control center, but in Konsole settings there are just some fonts, not all the fonts installed system wide
<williamfabrice__> ubottu,thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AkraPhobik> i see
<_Master> lol
<dag_> @ubottu: where can I find advice concerning Konsole fonts?
<tsimpson> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dag_> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dag_> @all: i'm a little scared of ubottu...
<_Master> !flash plugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash plugin
<AkraPhobik> dag_ i think it has something to do with the character coding
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dag_> @all: maybe some day bots will rule the world!!!
<tsimpson> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_Master> how can i get the flash plugin
<_Master> ahaa
<_Master> thnx
<AkraPhobik> hey man
<tsimpson> !flash plugin is <alias> flash
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<dag_> akraphobik: yes maybe, but where can I find some hints about?
<BluesKaj> someone should upgrade the bot info soon,some info is quite outdated for the newer releases
<AkraPhobik> well under the advanced tab in konsole config there is a character encoding option
<AkraPhobik> the default is utf-8 which i believe is the serif fonts that we all associate with terminals
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: feel free to make edit requests
<AkraPhobik> dag_,  try googling utf-8 i really dont know much if anything about the stuff
<BluesKaj> tsimpson , to who and where ? :)
<dag_> akraphobik: thanks, that can be a starting poing! I know nothing about encoding...
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: to the bot, preferable in /msg ubottu no <factoid> is whatever
<dag_> akraphobik: thanks a lot
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: it'll forward it to the editors for review
<BluesKaj> ok tsimpson, I'll give it some thought and do some bot monitoring to spot the edits i think might be relavent :)
<afeijo> I forgot the program to create partitions, I just installed a new 1TB SATA2 disk :)
<AkraPhobik> dag_, well linux is a learning experience.
<AkraPhobik> anyway do any of you guys know about the devel. kernels?
<BluesKaj> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ToreadorVampire> So ... tsimpson - where should I now be looking for configure my touchpad?
<AkraPhobik> gsynaptics man.. the best way
<tsimpson> ToreadorVampire: you can still use GSynaptics
<ToreadorVampire> If that "SHMconfig true" method is now deprecated?
<tsimpson> you don't have to specify that, it's auto-enabled
<ToreadorVampire> But gsynaptics won't start, tells me to enable that
<AkraPhobik> tsimpson, it wasnt auto enabled when i installed
<tsimpson> then I guess you need to manually enable it
<tsimpson> it was automatic for me
<ToreadorVampire> Right, but where?  You said that "the method gsynaptics was telling me to enable it" wasn't done anymore, like it's depreciated?
<tsimpson> I said it should be enabled by default, unless explicitly disabled. if that's not the cast I think you need to enable it manually, like http://paste.ubuntu.com/162250/
<AkraPhobik> correct
<ToreadorVampire> Right
<ToreadorVampire> OK - so "just go with plan A" then :)
<_Master> do someone know how i can get middle mouse click slice on linux/how to set it up
<tsimpson> ToreadorVampire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<tsimpson> that looks more promising
<ToreadorVampire> tsimpson>  Yeah, that's cool - I was able to set all that stuff up on Hardy - but I misunderstood you and thought you were telling me "not to do it the way I thought would work"
<AkraPhobik> well that will work, thats the same way i did it. however a hint: dont forget to add gsynaptics-init to your startup programs. or else youll lose all the changes you make in gsynaptics upon reboot
<afeijo> dont kubuntu came with a partition prog?
<tsimpson> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<afeijo> thanks
<AkraPhobik> hey is anyone running kernel 2.6.30rc in here?
<dag_> sorry, got to restart xserver to give it a try
<dag_> it doesn't work
<Guest27290> I have Vista and Kubuntu installed. Grub wasnt installed by Kubuntu for some reason. I installed grub manually with the Kubuntu live cd, but then Kubuntu loads, but Vista doesnt - it says something of missing mbr. What can I do now?
<_Master> what is the best linux disbrution?
<dag_> master: it depends on what you are searching
<genii> _Master: You of course are asking an a somewhat biased channel
<PolitikerNEU> Since you're asking that in kubuntu: kubuntu - but no, for KDE I'd rather suggest OpenSuse, but ubuntu is IMHO the best desktop distribution for gnome
<ubuntu> please say how to join russian IRS linux?
<ubuntu> *IRC
<geek_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PolitikerNEU> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: please see above
<rmrfslash> Where can I add search domains that will be persistent?
<dag_> master: for what kind of use are you searching a linux distro?
<ubuntu> thanx
<Marfi> Has anyone successfully gotten dual screens to work with KDE? 2 of my friends have tried, and failed miserablly
<afeijo> tsimpson: that partitionmanager is a prog? my apt-get dont know it
<dag_> marfl: <i've done it, with nvidia card
<Marfi> dag_: Do you know of anyone who has done it with an ATI card?
<Marfi> afeijo: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Marfi> I don't know the K equivelant of it, though
<PolitikerNEU> qtparted
<afeijo> thanks
<dag_> marfl: using kubuntu 8.10?
<afeijo> how the hell my kubuntu 8.10 dont have gparted lol
<Marfi> dag_: They are both using 9.04, and have seen crashes from it
<PolitikerNEU> Yeah, it is only available from the livecd - sudo apt-get install gparted
<tsimpson> afeijo: in 8.10 use qtparted
<tsimpson> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Marfi> afeijo: gparted is a gnome, so it may not be in there. qtparted is the KDE version of it
<afeijo> ok
<dag_> marfl: you may try to take a look at http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3102967.0
<dag_> marfl: hope that helps
<afeijo> I bought a 1tb SATA2, shall I crate a single partition to store all my files or 2?
<Marfi> dag_: Alright, thanks! I'll pass that along to them
<AkraPhobik> hey is anyone running the 2.6.30RC kernel here?
<nameiner> Hi folks.
<Marfi> Hey hey nameiner
<nameiner> Is it normal that after a reboot all changes under /proc/sys/vm are reverted?
<rmrfslash> nameiner: u use sysctl to change those attribs?
<rmrfslash> nameiner: e.g. sysctl -w vm.attrib=val
<nameiner> rmrfslash: no, I echoed the values into the files
<rmrfslash> nameiner: not sure if that will be persistent, can look @ /etc/sysctl.conf
<nameiner> rmrfslash: I checked with nano and the values were set, but after a reboot everything is back the the original
<caleb_> hello every one im new to linux and just installed kubuntu 9.04 on a compaq presario f700 amd 64 athlon x2 nvidia. my major problem right now is that it seems that it wont automatically detect my video propiatary drivers and my screen resolution is way to big. its also worth noting that kubuntu wont load up with out holding a button which is really anoying. can any one pointme in the right direction as to how to fix this? ubuntu
<caleb_>  would offer me video drivers, but since i reinstalled kubuntu9.04 it wont
<nameiner> rmrfslash: OK, then I'll try the sysctl method
<Marfi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tsimpson> nameiner: /proc is all in memory, nothing in /proc is permanent
<caleb_> thank you
<rmrfslash> nameiner: use /etc/sysctl.conf
<Marfi> Np caleb_
<genii> Also if you echo stuff to a file you need like:   echo "whatever" | sudo tee -a /filename                                if it's someplace not writeable normally to the user without sudo. Something like: sudo echo "whatever" >> /filename      won't work
<nameiner> tsimpson: then it makes sense that everything is back after reboot
<nameiner> rmrfslash: will try, thanks
<rmrfslash> nameiner: I think sysctl command only changes values at runtime, /etc/sysctl.conf will ensure the settings are persistent when the machine is rebooted
<rmrfslash> nameiner: man sysctl.conf
<nameiner> rmrfslash: I'm looking into it, thanks again
<afeijo> damn, qtparted isnt working, when I click ok to create a new partition with the full size of the hd, it shows a progress window, with 100% progress, no buttons, and just stay there
<codebaz> www.debian-ir.com
<afeijo> what can I do?
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- qtparted hasn't been maintained for a long time
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- there's partitionmanager for KDE, or you can use gparted
<afeijo> Dragnslcr: ppl here suggested this one to me a few min ago :)
<afeijo> Dragnslcr: partitionmanager? where can I find it? apt-get dont know
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager intrepid
<ubottu> Package partitionmanager does not exist in intrepid
<afeijo> :(
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- are you still on 8.10?
<afeijo> gparted than
<afeijo> yes
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, just go with gparted then
<afeijo> ext3 ?
<afeijo> and primary partition, right?
<afeijo> ...its a new 1tb hd
<afeijo> how to reorder the widgets on my toolbar?
<nameiner> rmrfslash: so if I want to change the dirty_writeback_centisecs would I add a line like "proc.sys.vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs = 1500" to the sysctl.conf?
<nameiner> rmrfslash: just in case you know right out of your head :)
<genii> afeijo: Remove them and then re-add them in the order you like
<rmrfslash> I don't know right out of my head
<afeijo> thats not pratical, wow
 * sleeping is away: Gone away for now
<genii> afeijo: I'm not sure if 4.2.2 has yet drag and drop to the right spot yet, it may. Previous ones so far didn't. Also no decent way to space things
<nameiner> I think it's without the "proc.sys" at the beginning since everything goes into proc.sys anyway
<daskreech> Hello
<iboga> nadie habla castellano
<daskreech> How can I run a .desktop file from the command line?
<dag_> !castellano
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about castellano
<dag_> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dag_> iboga: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jarle> running kubuntu 9.04 I'm lost trying to locate the package that provides libartsc.so.0 (google tells me to install arts, but no such package available for kubuntu 9.04?)
<daskreech> !find libartsc.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libartsc.so.0 does not exist in jaunty
<daskreech> oooh
<genii> !info libartsc0
<ubottu> Package libartsc0 does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm
<daskreech> jarle: That doesn't look good
<jarle> daskreech: I'm trying to compile mythtv, and it seems to depend on this file
<Dragnslcr> genii- KDE 4.2 does have drag-and-drop for moving panel plasmoids
<tsimpson> jarle: kde4 does not have arts
<tsimpson> "aRts"
<JanusX> hi, how can i watch stream videos from mystream.to in kubuntu? i tried vlc but it didnt work
<genii> jarle: So something like:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mythtv mythtv-frontend                             is giving you these errors?
<tsimpson> genii: spacing issues?
<jarle> genii: I like to compile mythtv from source
<daskreech> jarle: yes but the package you need may be listed there
<xcibo> Hello !!! i looking for help !
<genii> tsimpson: As in you specifically needed to add a space widget and can't just move something over to an empty area, etc
<genii> I'm still running something like 4.1 tho
<tsimpson> genii: no, your message, there is "                             " between mythtv-frontend and is ;)
<genii> tsimpson: Ah... purposeful, to separate out the command ending from the comment about it afterwards
<xcibo> i have problem with my kde login desktop !!! i have very huge font, can anybody help me !!!?
<tsimpson> it's rather a lot of spaces though
<jarle> daskreech: I allready did "sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv" before trying to compile, so I guess all packages should be installed?
<genii> tsimpson: I'd use tabs but IRC doesn't like em much
<gizmobay> I upgraded to Jaunty and I'm getting some shadowing in FireFox. Anyone else seeing this? http://imagebin.org/47476
<Guest58715> I have vista and Kubuntu 9.04 installed. My PC boots Vista on startup, there is no bootloader. I already installed grub, but then i couldnt load vista anymore, it said Bootmgr is missing.
<jarle> Any suggestions for a good system monitor to run 24/7 on Kubuntu 9.04, I have been running gkrellm and conky, are there better/other options?
<MikHel> Hi!
<daskreech> jarle: Yeah you would suspect huh?
<asdzxc> hi
 * eagles0513875 tries to lure daskreech back to offtopic
<asdzxc> how can i umount CDROM in Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<asdzxc> via GUI
<daskreech> I try to get out and they keep pulling me back in!
<daskreech> asdzxc: open Dolphin Right click on the CD and choose ejevt
<jarle> daskreech: running "make distclean" did the trick, worked fine when I got rid of some old configure files
<asdzxc> it's possible to do it withou Doplhin ? i don't like it and don't use it
<daskreech> jarle: Ah Ok
<daskreech> Konqueror ?
<asdzxc> jarle: for example somehow via Device notifier ?
<mr_clark> asdzxc: Device Notifier is just that - a notifier.
<asdzxc> mr_clark: so how should i umount it ?
<asdzxc> i mount it via notifier
<mr_clark> Why not use dolphin?
<asdzxc> i don't like it
<asdzxc> i'm useing Krusader
<B-Minus>  i want a perl program to be excecuted between 20h and 22h every 15 seconds, how can i manage this in linux ?
<asdzxc> mr_clark: i wonder why there's no a tool for umounting things
<mr_clark> asdzxc: I'm not sure. I always use Dolphin.
<mr_clark> asdzxc: Let me try something.
<asdzxc> mr_clark: it should be cool to have something in tray which is able just to mount/umount
<asdzxc> i just found some kind of new device notifier
<mr_clark> asdzxc: When I look at the device in the device notifier there's an eject button next to the cdrom. Works for me.
<asdzxc> mr_clark: ah, it looks like a play button
<asdzxc> mr_clark: i thounght it will start doplhin when i click it :)
<youmee> People, what is best for system: reiserfs or ext3 for root partition?
<mr_clark> asdzxc: It's an up arrow.
<asdzxc> mr_clark: yes, play button it left arrow - very similiar
<mr_clark> youmee: ext3 is my preference. Not much development happening with reiserfs since the main developer is in prison for a long time.
<youmee> thanks
<asdzxc> mr_clark: anyway, it says i'm still useing the cdrom. but i'm not (lsof prints nothing)
<mr_clark> You have a folder opened in krusader?
<asdzxc> mr_clark: no, but don't border with this, i will resolv it. thnx very much
<genii> youmee: ext2/3 and soon hopefully 4 are native Linux and well supported
<mr_clark> asdzxc: No problem. Cuz you'll have the same issue with any tool to unmount the cdrom.
<youmee> genii: thanks :) how to turn off bluetooth? and how to turn on horisontal scrolling on touchpad?
<voodoor> anyone know much about debmirror? I do want the source code but I'd like to back the source up onto a separate set of DVDs so must I, or is it going to be easier, for me to download the source separately to when I download the binaries?
<asdzxc> mr_clark: how can i install new plasma widgets ? when i try to install it from net, it fails
<asdzxc> mr_clark: Installation of ...... failed!
<asdzxc> do i need to be root ?
<mr_clark> Nope. I did notice that problem on a few widgets myself.
<daskreech> !info kdeplasma-addons | asdzxc
<ubottu> asdzxc: kdeplasma-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): plasmoids for KDE 4 Plasma - main package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1168 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<asdzxc> it's installed
<mr_clark> asdzxc: I'm actually running (GASP) Opensuse right now and I just tried to install some widgets and they all failed. Not sure where the problem is.
<genii> youmee: Fast bluetooth disable:   sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop                            for the horizontal scrolling, used to be an xorg.conf edit described here: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/04/01/enable-horizontal-scrolling-on-synaptics-touchpads-in-ubuntu-linux/      And should still work, although the file is likely much different now sinceonly used for manual overrides to what the system internally decides to use
<asdzxc> mr_clark: i will try to download it by hand and intall from local
<youmee> genii: thank you man!
<genii> youmee: You're welcome
<daskreech> asdzxc: Plasmoids for 4.1 are different from 4.2 so they might fail on install
<asdzxc> how do i know if it's for 4.1 or 4.2 ?
<asdzxc> it's here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/New+Device+Notifier+with+Automount?content=91517
<asdzxc> Depends on: KDE 4.x
<chris062689> Hello!
<chris062689> I have a quick question, I downloaded the "Beta" Flash 64bit Version, but unsure where to install it, what's the directory?
<chris062689> No one knows? :(
<BluesKaj> chris062689, install it in /home/username , but copy the ****.so file into,  /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<chris062689> Ah, ok.  Great.  Thanks!
<MikHel> Does anynone know if there is a GUI to set a fixed IP address on a network?
<daskreech> The network plasmoid
<ep> The IRC client packaged with Jaunty to isn't minimizing to the systray.   How do I make it so number 2?   I'm not finding a setting in the quassel app, is it a kde setting?
<bolt_> whats my video resilution
<MikHel> daskreech: It is not clear...
<MikHel> If I select "Manage connections" the window it brings is empty in the Wired pane....\
<MikHel> daskreech: I was expecting to see the default connection there and that I could change it from dhcp to static...
<bolt_> Ash-Fox: what do i set my video resilution as?
<bolt_> Ash-Fox: what do i set my video resilution as?
<Guest58715> Why does kubuntu 9.04 install on ext3 when there is ext4 already?
<bolt_>  what do i set my video resilution as?
<bolt_>  what do i set my video resilution as in Kdenlive?
<daskreech> MikHel: I haven't used it for that yet :(
<bolt_> i've had that a while
<bolt_>  what do i set my video resilution as in Kdenlive?
<daskreech> Guest58715: It's not tested
<bindaas> it should have been same for kde4
<bolt_> does any one know what i should set my video resilution as in Kdenlive
<daskreech> bolt_: What ever you can work with
<bolt_> like what
<alexey> Привет всем
<bolt_> daskreech: like what
<alexey> сегодня первый раз поставил ubuntu 9.04, и нечайно выключил трей, как запустить?
<daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bolt_> daskreech:  i don't want dad quality videos
<daskreech> bolt_: In general with video editing the higher a resolution you can work in the better. WHat is your target for the end product?
<bolt_> daskreech:  a very nerated good quality photo slide show
<bolt_> daskreech:  a very nerated good quality photo slide show
<daskreech> bolt_: To be shown on a monitor or on a screen/projector ?
<bolt_> daskreech:   LCD display (laptop, widescreen)
<daskreech> bolt_: 1280x1024
<bolt_> daskreech:   thats not on there , theres things like HDV 180 50i
<daskreech> What's above that?
<bolt_> daskreech: HDV 180 30p
<daskreech> that's below :)
<bolt_> daskreech: HDV 1080 30p
<bolt_> daskreech: HDV 1080 60i
<daskreech> Hmm 50i should be enough
<bolt_> daskreech: i dont want a crappy video ya know
<daskreech> bolt_: Then go for the higher res
<bolt_> daskreech: like what?
<daskreech> Just think about what you are going to be playing it on. Higher Res needs more resources to playsmoothly
<daskreech> you have two things the number and the letter
<daskreech> Higher number is higher res
<daskreech> within the same number you have p and i
<daskreech> p is higher than i
<daskreech> a 30p is just a little lower than 50i
<daskreech> 50p is higher than 50i but just a little less than 60i
<daskreech> etc
<bolt_> daskreech: right i got that how will 60p turn out
<daskreech> Pretty nice
<bolt_> daskreech: what will look like HD
<daskreech> none of those are HD but as I said higher is better
<bolt_> daskreech: what one is HD
<daskreech> 540i
<bolt_> daskreech: there is loads
<daskreech>  Anything above that is considered HD
<Tekhne1> when i set sudo rights with "user1=(root) NOPASSWD: /bin/su -? user2", user1 is always prompted for a password. if i set sudo rights with "user1=(root) NOPASSWD: /bin/su - user2, /bin/su user2", user1 is never prompted for a password. am i misusing the "?" glob character in sudoers?
<bolt_> daskreech: will ATSC 1080i 50Hz be HD
<daskreech> Yes
<daskreech> quite high HD
<daskreech> Some screens do not support 1080i but may have up or down sampling
<slow-motion> hi
<bolt_> daskreech: will my griphics cad be able to cope with it?
<bolt_> daskreech: will my screen support 1080i
<daskreech> I can't answer that without knowing your videocard ;)
<daskreech> All computers can do it once the videocard is beefy enough with RAM
<daskreech> TVs are where you have an issue
<daskreech> And projectors
<daskreech> Well not all Computers LCD monitors may have problems but they will try compensate
<bolt_> daskreech: how do i know what my video card is?
<daskreech> sudo lshw -C video
<bolt_> daskreech: the output is at http://pastebin.com/m3f7e100f
<daskreech> bolt_: That should work
<matze_> hello
<daskreech> !hi | MatratzenMatze
<ubottu> MatratzenMatze: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MatratzenMatze> thnx ^^
<MatratzenMatze> my first time here, just wanted to try out quassel (i thought "WTF why is this 52MB big" and still see no fancy grafics or 3D animations here^^)
<daskreech> :-D
<bolt_> daskreech: ok i needs dvdaouther to work
<bolt_> daskreech: ok it needs dvdaouther to work
<daskreech> Ok
<MatratzenMatze> good luck ^^
<bolt_> daskreech: i havn't got it and it wont let me install it
<reinciando> hola
<reinciando> alguien pilota de python
<reinciando> ?????????
<daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bolt_> daskreech: i havn't got it and it wont let me install it
<MatratzenMatze> sudo strip /usr/bin/quassel <-- and its just 2MB ... why Kubuntu delivers a debug build of quassel ?
<daskreech> !info dvdauthour
<ubottu> Package dvdauthour does not exist in jaunty
<MatratzenMatze> wtf ?
<daskreech> MatratzenMatze: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<MatratzenMatze> dvdauthor was in intrepid and previous IIRC
<MatratzenMatze> thn daskreech
<daskreech> I know
<daskreech> !info qdvdauthour
<ubottu> Package qdvdauthour does not exist in jaunty
<genii> !info qdvdauthor
<ubottu> qdvdauthor (source: qdvdauthor): GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.7.0.dfsg-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 6277 kB, installed size 12064 kB
<daskreech> Curses!
<daskreech> bolt_: ^^
<genii> !info curses
<ubottu> Package curses does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm, too bad
<daskreech> !info dvdauthor | bolt_
<genii> ;)
<ubottu> bolt_: dvdauthor (source: dvdauthor): create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 183 kB, installed size 524 kB
<MatratzenMatze> !info libncurses5
<ubottu> libncurses5 (source: ncurses): shared libraries for terminal handling. In component main, is required. Version 5.7+20090207-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 448 kB
<MatratzenMatze> ubottu is my new friend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MatratzenMatze> lool
<nadie__> hola
<MatratzenMatze> hello nadie__
<daskreech> !ho | nadie__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ho
<daskreech> !hi | nadie__
<ubottu> nadie__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bolt_> daskreech: i havn't got it and it wont let me install it what do i do
<daskreech> bolt_: enable universe
<bolt_> daskreech:  how do i do that?
<daskreech> !universe | bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fulvio_> ciao
<kaddi> hi, i'm getting weird signs in my right-click menus and windowtitles. anyone an idea why this would happen?
<kaddi> see an example here: http://saved.im/mtexnzeycndu/weirdsigns.html
<nado> seriously, the new network management plasmoid sucks
<daskreech> nado: file bugs at bugs.kde.org
<kaddi> nado try wicd works much much much better for me :)
<nado> kaddi thx i'll give it a try
<ubsafder> in the multimedia system settings under audio capture i only have hda intelxxx which does sound as working
<ubsafder> on the out put i have to use pulse which is working
<ubsafder> is the can i add pulse to the input audio
<MatratzenMatze> pulseaudio... have uninstalled this, is there an benefit using this as a "normal" user ?
<nadie__> hi
<nadie__> hel;oo
<nadie__> :)
<MatratzenMatze> hello nadie ^^
<buzzDrive> hello, I have write several mount point in my fstab with 'defaults' option but I haven't the rw rights, why?
<ubsafder> i just want to be able to record sound with my computer like sound recorder
<MatratzenMatze> ubsafder: with which program ? does it use Phonon ? because that Sound Configuration is just for Phonon-using applications
<ubsafder> ekiga skype audacity
<Guest1186> Hi there
<kaddi> hi :)
<stefan> hi :-)
<MatratzenMatze> ubsafder: these didnt use Phonon, so maybe they didnt use PulseAudio but PulseAudio blocks them...dont know sry
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest1186> Having a problem with an Intel Gbit LAN adapter which won't connect to the LAN.
<MatratzenMatze> buzzDrive: try "user" and normal users should have rw rights on those mounts
<buzzDrive> MatratzenMatze: 'defaults,users' like that?
<MatratzenMatze> Guest1186: does the driver loads and detects you LAn adapter ? NetWorkManager recogines it ?
<ubsafder> ok i guess very litle chance i can get this computer to get sound in
<bolt_> daskreech:  how do i export my project as a video?
<MatratzenMatze> buzzDrive: try without defaults, and "user" not "users"
<buzzDrive> MatratzenMatze: ok
<Guest1186> Yes, it does. Network manager jumps between "setting network adress" and "not connected.
<Guest1186> I have pasted a part of my syslog at http://paste.ubuntu.com/162362/
<MatratzenMatze> Guest1186: tried without networkmanager ? is it listed under "ifconfig" ?
<Guest1186> Yes, IFconfig shows the adapter.
<Guest1186> Looking at the syslogm I see  a message there saying"eth2:Detected Tx Unit Hang" which leads me to the assumption that there's something wrong.
<MatratzenMatze> tried without networkManager, just using "dhclient ethX" to get an IP-Address ?
<Guest1186> This is where it gets different to tle logfilewhenI plug in the LAN at the old onboard adapter, there it starts acquiring an IP address  via DHCP.
<Hancok>  i just purchased a domain on godaddy.com and set the names servers to n1.atspace.com  . a hosting site that iam using with a free hosting account to test. now i got back to godaddy.com and its has disabled the option of 'total dns control' as says. 'site hosted elsewhere'   i want to  make an 'A' record for irc.mydomain.com as iam planning to run an ircd. any help?
<MatratzenMatze> does the kernel (dmesg) says any error messages ?
<daskreech> Hancok: ##linux
<Hancok> ok
<Guest1186> I just tried dhclient (with sudo).It tries DHCPDISCOVER a couple of times and ends up with "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<genii> Hancok: Make sure you have a static IP at whatever you point the dns to
<Guest1186> There is one kernelmessage in syslog saying "kernel   [ 1403.805801] 0000:02:00.0: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang"
<Hancok> genii how do i point that. and what to writ in names servers?
<MatratzenMatze> Guest1186: hmmm dont know that error...sorry, maybe this problem is known on launchpad or somewhere else (google)
<linux-hdtv__> Hi, do you also see 11 bug fix updates and 8 security updates today in Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Hancok> genii how do i know its static. it think its not
<MatratzenMatze> linux-hdtv__: no ^^ thats quiet individual, but you can savely install those
<Hancok> genii cant i make irc.domain.com  when i host my domain else where..... ?
<Hancok> genii iam a bit new
<linux-hdtv__> thanks MatratzenMatze. how many did you get today ?
<Hancok> genii can you please guide me alittle
<linux-hdtv__> hancok, you should first read up about it.
<RickKnight> I am having a problem with usbstorage. My usb memory sticks will not auto-mount and I cannot mount them manually. Also, cat /proc/scsi/scsi lsusb do not show the device. This is after a clean install of Kubuntu 8.04.
<genii> Hancok: If you are trying to host some service at home and using the domain name you just got, you require the machine at home to be able to be found by the place you have the dns control panel at. This means a static ip number
<Guest1186> MatzratzenMatz: I googled already and found infos about this error messages on launchpad referring to laptops that did not work.
<linux-hdtv__> rickknight, my kubuntu has problems with usb too. does yours display fatal messages at boot ?
<genii> Hancok: Most residential internet access like ADSL are *NOT* static
<Guest1186> SOme reporting that onhardy it worked and late rit didn't,I tried an old live CD but it did not work either. That's why I assume it's the same symptom but another problem.
<RickKnight> linux-hdtv__, No. No fatal errors.
<Hancok> genii i have made a dyndns accunt for my home problem having dyn ip
<Guest1186> Well, it looks like there's no way around filing a new bug report....
<MatratzenMatze> linux-hdtv__: didnt count hem, I also use synaptic to update, there were 1 update for me today, but as i said, thats quiet individual
<Hancok> genii now i host ircd at home and my domain is at godaddy.com and website at atspace.com ... where do i set the dns. for irc.domain.com ?
<Guest1186> I was so desperate that I even booted WinXP on that machine, there it works so it's not a hardware problem
<MatratzenMatze> Guest1186: do you use Ubuntus kernel or a cusom one ?
<Guest1186> It's a plain new jaunty installation on AB64,with a standard kernel.
<MatratzenMatze> maybe trying 2.6.29 would help you
<Hancok> genii i though dns thing is managed at the registrar of .com.  not at hosting?
<Guest1186> sorry AM 64
<Guest1186> hmmmm... I use Linux for quite a while but never fiddled around with the kernel.........
<MatratzenMatze> Guest1186: its not that complicated, and safe as long you keep the ubuntu standard kernel installed ^^
<Guest1186> Do you mean gettingit from kernel.org and adding it as an additional kernel into Grub ?
<wallshot> so, i was mildly annoyed by 2 things about jaunty on my laptop: 1) every ti mi login with laptop on external vga, it boots in at 1024, even configured for 1280, and i have to go to system settings, display, for it to actually detect that it should be 1280, and then it refreshes to right size
<wallshot> 2) kde's network manager vpn support for vpnc seems nonfunctional
<MatratzenMatze> Guest1186: yup, but that adding @ grub would happen automaticly
<wallshot> everyone said "u should just use vanilla ubuntu"... rather than reinstall i installed ubuntu-desktop package
<Hancok> genii ?
<wallshot> gnome's network manager handles vpnc great!!! but gnome's display properties won't even let me set my 1280 monitor to any res higher than 1024 ... and after installing ubuntu-=desktop, my ssh-askpass no longer works on kde login when i revert back to kdm/kde
<wallshot> so i'm back to kde desktop, but my kde login hangs on ssh-askpass, the window appears for a fraction of a second then disappears, but presumably the program is still waiting for my input even tho i can't see it
<wallshot> tried using ssh-askpass-gnome as an alternative but same results
 * wallshot would not recommend installing ubuntu-desktop on jaunty to anybody who cares about not breaking their crap
<Guest1186> OK, thanks for the hint, will google a bit and try....
<wallshot> also, the howto is misleading.  suggests that by using aptitude to install, you can easily uninstall
<wallshot> but the aptitude remove command it says to use only rseems to remove the metapackage, leaving 300+ gnome desktop packages installed
<wallshot> so now my system is a big mess of semifunctional desktops
<MatratzenMatze> Guest1186: if you build a custom kernel, look for HowTos that are for (K)Ubuntu, using make-kpgk and stuff... then its quiet easy and you dont have to care about some details like grub etc.
<wallshot> </rant-of-warning-to-those-who-don't-wanna-bust-their-systems>
<MatratzenMatze> wech isser
<stefan> Hi :)
<kaddi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MatratzenMatze> hi stefan
<MatratzenMatze> or: hallo ^^
<stefan> hallo matze, woher kommst Du ?
<MatratzenMatze> stefan: Paderborn/NRW/Germany ^^
<stefan> Kiel/SH/Germany
<rufong> hi stefan, your nick is my middle name, hehe
<MatratzenMatze> ^^
<stefan> ok
<stefan> tel...
<MatratzenMatze> stefan: das erste mal hier ? Ich schon, war nur neugierig warum quassel 52MB belegt und einfach mal gestartet ^^
<millun> WARNING:  could not create listen socket for "192.168.2.1"
<stefan> geht mir genauso. Bin das erste mal hier um zu sehen, was im channel los ist.
<Dragnslcr> !de | stefan
<ubottu> stefan: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MatratzenMatze> okay
<stefan> okay.
<costin> THUG LIFE
<genii> Hancok: lets say you have abcd.com    at godaddy. Godaddy's box there needs to know what machine on the internet is the machine that is the authoritative name server for abcd.com . It refers then requests for that name to that next box, which is supposed to know about irc.abcd.com .   If you put in some ddns server like easydns or no-ip or so on, that machine won't know about abcd.com  although it may know about somewhere like abcd.easydns.com or such. W
<genii>  machine you put in doesn't know about abcd.com it makes a nasty loop when it goes back to godaddy to look it up, etc.
<genii> Sorry on lag, work required me for a while as I was in middle of explaining, etc etc
<genii> Hancok: Conceivably you could try to enter abcd.asydns.com      or so for name server on godaddy. If your router has ports 53 and whatever IRC (6666 or so)forwarded to internal box and it answers to the domain name you chose.
<jack095> I have vista and kubuntu 9.04 installed. Grub bootloader doesn't load Vista, it says something about missing 'bootmgr'. Help?!
<bolt_> buzzDrive: but you don't help me mutch
<buzzDrive> bolt_: What I have done?
<bolt_> buzzDrive:  not doing a thing about what i said
<bolt_> buzzDrive:  not doing a thing about what i said and just ignoring me
<Hancok> genii hm... thanks alot ..!
<ikonia> bolt_: people are free to help/not help as they see fit - clam down talking to people like that please
<bolt_> what did you say
<wallshot> he said stop whining like a bitch, nobody is obligated to spend their time helping you.
<ikonia> wallshot: tone it down a little please
<aaron_> does kubuntu supports bluetooth headsets ?
<wallshot> sometimes people can help. sometimes they can't. sometims they want to. sometimes they don't.
<ikonia> aaron_: sure does
<Hancok> i have three options in godaddy for nameservers. what should i choose if i want dns hosted on godaddy and website hosted elsewere.   Parked nameservers (Park my domains here.)
<Hancok> Hosting nameservers (Host my domains here.)
<Hancok> Custom nameservers (I host my domains elsewhere.)
<aaron_> i need help
<bolt_> aaron_:  how can i help you
<genii> !language | wallshot
<ubottu> wallshot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wallshot> ikonia: noted, but it felt so good to say :)
<ikonia> wallshot: thanks
<aaron_> i'm trying to sync my motorola bluetooth headset
<aaron_> it's not working
<bolt_> aaron_: has your computer got bluetooth
<aaron_> i have a bluetooth dongle plugged in
<genii> aaron_: There are currently quite a few bugs in the bluetooth subsystem
<aaron_> ahh guess it's back to windows since i can't stand wired headphones
<bolt_> aaron_: ok find your bluetooh hedset via the dongle and see what happens
<rufong> wallshot:was that a quote from "sunscreen"? hehe
<wallshot> not that i know of.  perhaps unintentionally.
<bolt_> rufong:  stopp spamming this channel for cat visit #chat thank you
<bolt_> aaron_: ok find your bluetooh hedset via the dongle and see what happens
<ikonia> bolt_: he's not spamming the channel - and I suggest your the last person to tell someone to stop spamming
<bolt_> then  why was what i said spamming then? smarty
<ikonia> bolt_: I'm not discussing ban issues heree
<bolt_> then where shall we disscuss it then hay
<ikonia> bolt_: I'll send you a pm
<bolt_> ok then
<dag_> @all: hi there!
<bolt_> !pm| rufong
<ubottu> rufong: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<caleb_> hi does anybody know the command to install the gnome packages on kubuntu 9.04?
<bolt_> !pm| ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> caleb_: just install the package you want out the repo - it will get the deps
<dag_> i'm searching some manner to add system wide installed fonts in konsole
<caleb_> sorry new to this what is the repo?
<ikonia> caleb_: no problem, the repo is where the software is stored you can access it via your software package manager
<dag_> caleb: do you want to install gnome as desktop envirnment?
<caleb_> yes
<ikonia> dag_: ahh well spotted
<ikonia> caleb_: you need the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<caleb_> so i search that in the k pagage handler?
<ikonia> caleb_: sure
<aaron_> bolt when i run the bluetooth device manager > select input device audio is grayed out
<dag_> caleb: then you should "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<aaron_> only option i can choose is input device
<dag_> caleb: in the terminal without quotes
<dag_> ikonia: I didn't get you...
<david__> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> dag_: you spotted he wanted the desktop, not packages
<caleb_> cool thats working
<david__> espanol
<caleb_> i thought i already tried that
<caleb_> thanks
<dag_> ikonia: aaaaaah, now I got it!
<david__> Hi, why my kubuntu is TOOOO SLOWWW
<david__> really slow
<david__> the plasma crashes a lot
<david__> ND ITS slow
<dag_> !ubuntu-desktop | caleb
<ubottu> caleb: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<david__> hi
<david__> someone can help me
<david__> my systemis slow
<david__> really slow
<ikonia> david__: can you provide more info
<david__> and plasma crashes and it is slow
<david__> plasma crashes a lot and is very slow
<dag_> jontheechidna: are you there?
<david__> room
<caleb_> had to  download the iso
<david__> t/t
<david__> hi
<aaron_> why is linux so difficult to use
<david__> helpmeee
<ikonia> david__: ok - calm down a moment
<david__> thanks
<david__> >I
<ikonia> david__: try to keep your answers on as few lines as possible, instead of using enter as a full stop
<david__> YOu know if there is a spanish room
<david__> ok >P
<aaron_> take a deep breath breath in breath out wax on wax off David
<ikonia> david__: #kubuntu-es
<david__> gracias
<dag_> aaron: ahaha, how could you tell him?!?! are you the real "sensei"? :)
<genii> david__: Please use the pastebin website to show us the result of command in Konsole of :  lspci                   and also please tell us there what kind of computer, how much RAM and what sort of hard drive space please
<genii> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<dag_> !the future
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the future
<caleb_> ive seen the future
<dag_> :p
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> david__: The bot explains above what the pastebin is for you
<dag_> please, can someone help me with a konsole related problem?
<david__> genii how i can chat only with you_
<dag_> !bot commands
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot commands
<david__> genii how i can open the konsole
<dag_> david: alt+f2 and then type konsole, press enter
<dag_> I'm trying to add otf and ttf fonts inside konsole, but it doesn't recognize my system wide installed fonts
<dag_> can anyone help me with that?
<david__> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<david__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<david__> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<david__> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)
<david__> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller(rev 03)
<david__> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)
<david__> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<david__> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<david__> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<david__> 09:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
<david__> 09:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<david__> 09:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)
<david__> 09:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)
<david__> 09:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)
<dag_> david_: didn't you read about pastebin???
<genii> david__: Don't do that again
<david__> i dont understand this
<david__> pastebin
<dag_> !paste!david__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste!david__
<dag_> !paste| david__
<ubottu> david__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> david__: The reason we have the Pastebin is so that people do not spam the channel with large posts like you just did. Please use the pastebin when what you have to tell us is longer than 2 or 3 lines here.
<nameiner> david_ you go to that website and can paste your text in the box and get an url that you can post here in the channel
<dag_> david__: it's not that difficult, just paste your long logs inside http://paste.ubuntu.com and then put here your link
<dag_> david__: ;)
<david__> ahhh
<david__> now i understañd!
<david__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/162405/
<david__> now?
<dag_> david: great
<david__> :D
<david__> weee
<nameiner> david_ it also looks better when we read it since it is without all the channel overhead :)
<david__> no lo sabia
<ikonia> intel display problem ?
<Hancok> genii . http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/19/29972958.jpg    where do i put irc.mydomain.com    (that points to the dyndns address given to me. e.g  eg.dyndns.com) that makes irc.eg.dyndns.com
<w8tah> hi folks - im on jaunty -- and i cannot get the new network management thing to let me have a static ip -- help PLEASE
<david__> sorry, i didnt know thast
<genii> ikonia: Thats my guess as to his slowdown, yeah
<genii> AFK work
<david__> the system has a lot of terrible graphics bugs and plasma is SLOWWW
<dag_> david__: I think that will not be a further problem, as someone can say "shit-happens"  :D
<ikonia> david__: at the moment there is a known problem with the xorg drive for intel cards, it's currently being worked on, my guess is that youare being hit by that
<ikonia> dag_: please try to moderate your language
<david__> _BentJ: T_T
<dag_> ikonia: sorry, it was just a word...
<david__> ok, so I must try with other distro?
<genii> Hancok: I'm currently swamped here at my workplace. Gimme a minute or so
<ikonia> dag_: not a problem
<ikonia> david__: just hang on for a fix to be released
<Hancok> genii sure...
<ikonia> david__: it's coming quick
<david__> I dont want to wait
<david__> xD
<ikonia> david__: ok - then there is not much we can do at this time
<w8tah> david__: then i suggest you use a different distro --
<david__> Other distros had the same problem?
<david__> mandriva, opensuse...
<w8tah> but you wont find much tolerance for your impatience there either
<w8tah> the best solution to your problem is to pay for support from cannonical or Microsoft
<dag_> can someone give me some hints upon how to use already system wide installed fonts in konsole?
<david__> :(
<w8tah> im sorry david -- but this is a volunteer project --
<w8tah> most people here are not getting paid to do this
<genii> Hancok: From that pic I'd say try to Add NS record ... put into that one the name of your ddns thing like abcd.dyndns.com    or whatever that is. You will need to make it the first entry, or delete the other two there
<ikonia> david__: the fix is coming, I'm sure it won't be long now - just a matter of a few days
<david__> ok, thanks you :D,   I will back to Windows :(
<ikonia> david__: if you disabling compiz that may make things better, or change your xorg driver to vesa
<david__> how?
<genii> Hancok: Also like i said port 53 (DNS) needs forward from your router to the internal IP of whatever server you have there
<david__> i am a newby
<ikonia> david__: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is a line that says "configured video device" under it add the line Driver "vesa" and restart
<ikonia> david__: you won't be able to use desktop effects, but you should get a solid display
<w8tah> david__: i dont mean to be rough on you -- im sorry if i jumped you unfairly
<david__> how can   i OPEN IT?
<robinr> recomended repo for getting win32 codecs?
<ikonia> david__: any text editor of choice - whatever one you like
<Hancok> genii 53 means dns ? and where to add irc.abcd.dyndns.com ?
<w8tah> david__:  -- are you familiar with using the console or not?
<david__> noo
<david__> I am missed
<nameiner> david_ open a Konsole and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" without quotation marks
<Hancok> genii actually i want to host my web at atpace.com and run ircd server at abcd.dyndns.com (myhome)
<dag_> there's here someone that knows how to install new fonts in Konsole?
<rmrfslash> dag_: you don't like the available font(s)?
<genii> Hancok: Then instead of godaddy, you need to tell whoever at atpace.com to add an entry in THEIR dns system for "ir c.abcd.com" to go instead to "irc.abcd.dyndns.com"    etc etc etc
<dag_> rmrfslash: no, I would like to use some other that i've already installed system widly
<genii> Work *requires* me at this time. I will be /away until further notice
<Hancok> genii nop. atspace dont give me dns option. just nameservers that i have to add in godaddy
<rmrfslash> dag_: Go to Settings > Edit Current Profile > Appearance and choose a new one
<w8tah> hi folks - im on jaunty -- and i cannot get the new network management thing to let me have a static ip -- can someone give me a hand with the configuration -- it picks up a DHCP address just fine -- but i entered the info for the assigned static and it still seems to want the dynamic IP
<dag_> rmrfslash: there's not system installed fonts
<genii> Hancok: Then leave first 2 entries. Add the third a\s previously described, etc etc
<genii> Hancok: I will be unavailable now for a while, work.
<linuxguy> hey guys I upgraded to 9.04 and wow that rocks, but what happened to the application launcer widget, it shows the whole menu instead of a button. is there any way to get that back?
<dag_> rmrfslash: the problem is: I've installed many ttf and otf, the whole of the system recognize them, except Konsole
<dag_> rmrfslash: I've been searching spòutions for days, both here and google...
<dag_> linuxguy: did you try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all" ?
<w8tah> hi folks -- any clues on how to get the new network manager to use a static ip instead of a dynamic?
<dag_> w8tah: can you use CLI ?
<w8tah> yes
<dag_> w8tah: so you could "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" and
<w8tah> dag_ yes -- i was hoping to avoid hacking the config -- and use the network manager
<w8tah> i'll just go hack it and be done
<dag_> w8tah: ok
<dag_> w8tah: I was waiting before enter the whole conf  :D
<w8tah> ya - i understand
<w8tah> :D
<dag_> w8tah: I also hate a bit KNetworkManager... :p
<dag_> hints on how to add installed fonts within Konsole?
<dag_> really there's no one that can help me with that???
<dag_> I thought that was not that hard...
<dag_> maybe there's some kde developer available?
<pietjephuck> Any one have sugestion how to get pidgin going?
<dag_> pietjephuck: what do you mean?
<jason_froebe> pietjephuck - sudo aptitude install pidgin; pidgin
<pietjephuck> It coredumps on me
<jason_froebe> which version of pidgin / kubuntu?
<dag_> pietjephuck: do you want to uninstall it?
<pietjephuck> 2.5.5 jaunty
<adflinux>  
<linuxguy> hi i have an issue with amarok2 in 9.04 i cant get any sound from an internet stream. i export the playlist and open it with vlc it plays and I get sound. with amarok it acts like its playing but i never get any sound. its turned all the way up and i did the sound hardware tests in the system settings and those worked.
<linuxguy> even the now playing widget says its playing and i can go foward and back in the playlist but no sound. i have not tried it with a local mp3 yet.
<dag_> linuxguy: you have to "sudo aptitude purge amarok" first
<dag_> linuxguy: than open your sources.list and add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<dag_> linuxguy: and "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<adflinux> alguien conoce  un canal  en español!!
<adflinux> alguien conoce  un canal  en español!!
<dag_> linuxguy: and then "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install amarok"
<linuxguy> ok will try it.
<dag_> !spanish | adflinux
<ubottu> adflinux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adflinux> :P
<dag_> :p
<adflinux> grax!! tankyou!!!!:P
<adflinux> bye!
<dag_> @all: bye bye
<dag_> if I understand how to add fonts installed system widly to be used with Konsole I'll tell you
<Fieldy> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dag_> adflinux: bye
<Fieldy> meh. page doesn't load (times out)
<pietjephuck> any sugestions for pidgin 2.5.5 in jaunty?
<buzzDrive> does somebody know how to mount a partirion with write rule ?
<jason_froebe> pietjephuck - did you try reinstalling pidgin?  sudo aptitude reinstall pidgin
<Toph2> say, I get the black screen wit special effects with kde4,, i'm trying to get in and change the
<Toph2>  [Compositing]
<Toph2>        Enabled=false
<Toph2> in ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc
<Toph2> so, the question is, how do i get in to edit that file?
<wolter> hi
<pietjephuck> Any sugestions for pidgin 2.5.5 in jaunty?
<pietjephuck> I tried reinstalling
<pietjephuck> Purgeing first
<pietjephuck> compiling
<wolter> hi
<afeijo> does kubuntu came with a fstab editor?
<pietjephuck> vi?
<wolter> my neither my mouse nor my touchpad work, help!
<katie> hey, has anyone experienced jaunty breaking wireless?
<Fieldy> pidgin 2.5.5 is in jaunty
<pietjephuck> yes it is Fieldy
<afeijo> where can I mount my HDs ?
<wolter> ok
<wolter> i fixed my mouse
<wolter> now, which is the default network manager applet for kde?
<wolter> I am using gnome's, currently.
<pietjephuck> j pidging
<kottlett> wolter: there is a network manager plasma applet for kde, just add it like adding other plasma widgets. wicd is a nice alternative, in case the kde applet doesn't do the job...
<afeijo> where can I mount my HDs, please ? I'm editing fstab, but I rather use a prog for that
<nameiner> afeijo: /mnt would be a good location
<Guest96604> how
<Guest96604> to
<Guest96604> my sound ain workin
<afeijo> nameiner: Yeah, I'm getting where I want, but I remember when I first installed kubuntu that there is a program to manage the partitions, I'm editing fstab and using mount cmd, but I prefer the other way
<wolter> kottlett, how do i sudo apt-get installl it?
<wolter> which is its name?
<nameiner> afeijo: you probably mean under System Settings > Partitions (or something like that), that is gone
<afeijo> nameiner: thats it ! I checked there, didnt find. why gone? no replacement?
<wolter> kottlett, what is that name of that plasma widget? I don't think I have it installed
<nameiner> afeijo: good question, I'm missing other things there too, like the network sharing settings
<afeijo> damn
<nihi> Hello... meaning no respect by immediately parting (and you all seem like nice people), I haven't changed the default channel join...
<Guest96604> video
<david___> whoch are the best fonts for kde4
<david___> __
<afeijo> well, I guess its working now... fstab isnt that hard to change
<nameiner> yup
<repbolivar04> hola
<repbolivar04> una pregunta
<afeijo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> does anyone know any irc room for sat nav?
<Aison>  akonadi is not working? have got some problems ..
<repbolivar04> abra algun programa q cree una formar de instalar kubuntu en una memoria usb
<baptiste_> bonsoir
<baptiste_> c'est francais ici ?
<Rawkon> "o sizin hüsnü kubuntunuz."
<xh> hi! i want files starting with underline  (i.e. '_') to always be displayed first everywhere; how do i achieve this?
<baptiste_> c'est francais ici ?
<skierpage> baptiste, non!  Voir "Kubuntu en Français" sur http://www.kubuntu.org/support et /join #kubuntu-fr
<skierpage> baptiste_, non!  Voir "Kubuntu en Français" sur http://www.kubuntu.org/support et /join #kubuntu-fr
<ciprian> hello!
<pietjephuck> seems when I deleted my .purple directory pidgin starts ok
<pietjephuck> Any one interested in the "fix" for pidgin in jaunty?
<david_k-cfd> Hello everyone! any recommendation on what to use to convert mkv files to be played in PS3?
<ivan_> what fix? i am using pidgin in jaunty without any problems?
<alonea> ok, so I was brave and did the upgrade, here is what is kinda messed up now. Some graphics (not sure what packages they refer to) look very...old. Like for Open Office, its absolutely hideous with all the blocky gray and no icons.
<alonea> knetwork manager also no longer starts up on startup and sometimes takes a couple trys to get to start in the terminal
<alonea> touchpad is still unstable it seems and I can't seem to figure out a tried and true method to fix it. You would think there would be options under system prefs.
<alonea> so far, thats my only gripes.
<dorn> do you guys think the new version can crash the graphic card ? i installed ... after some reboots i got horizontal lines and had to get my graphic card replaced ... now shutting down i get them again ... i dont get them in windows
<tzadok> help - anyone?
<Dragnslcr> dorn- if it happens in Ubuntu and not Windows, it's much more likely to be a driver problem instead of a hardware problem
<dorn> i thought that to but i ran ubuntu 8.04 for a year without having problems ... with properitary nvidia driver ... the drivers still the same
<Dragnslcr> tzadok- have you tried asking a question?
<tzadok> yes
<dorn> ive no idea ... but im kinda afraid that the new graphic card is crashing again ...
<tzadok> it's just the first time using irc
<Dragnslcr> dorn- it's theoretically possible for software to physically damage the graphics card, but it's very unlikely
<Dragnslcr> dorn- what model is the video card?
<dorn> nvidia 8400m gt
<dorn> dell m1330
<romullo> hello, there
<romullo> how can it install the early amarok on jaunty?
<romullo> *how can I install...
<Dragnslcr> dorn- my 7900 is working fine. Which driver are you using? 180?
<dorn> yes
<skierpage> I manually installed Thunderbird 3 beta2 on Kubuntu 9.04.  When I start it I get two errors:
<skierpage> (thunderbird-bin:5239): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtcurve.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<skierpage> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Could not send message to gconf daemon: The name org.gnome.GConf was notprovided by any .service files)
<skierpage> I think "Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtcurve.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" arises because the thunderbird binary is 32-bit.  Launchpad bug 238606 has the same error with Firefox 3
<pierced2little> i am a noob to kubuntu and linux i am running a toshiba satellite laptop can ne one help me get my atheros ar5007eg wireless adapter to work with kubuntu?
<dorn> Dragnslcr its working fine for me as well ... its just when i shut down, at the very end the monitor shows these dots and horizontal lines etc ... when the prior gracard crashed this image was like frozen ...
<tzadok> Dragnslcr - Do you know how to activate file sharing in kubuntu?
<dorn> tzadok u can use samba
<tzadok> dorn - it does not work...
<Dragnslcr> tzadok- from a quick glance, right-click a directory in Dolphin, select Properties, and go to the Share tab
<tzadok> Dragnslcr - I did that, the thing is that pressing the configure shring - do nothing.
<Dragnslcr> dorn- I dunno, I've never seen that. Could be some other hardware problem, like the motherboard or power supply
<Dragnslcr> tzadok- it doesn't ask for your password?
<dorn> Dragnslcr thanks so far ;) any idea where i can ask further ?
<tzadok> Dragnlcr - it does and then it just do nothing
<Dragnslcr> dorn- maybe someone in #ubuntu has seen it. Other than that, try the forums or Google
<dorn> Dragnslcr thanks mate
<Dragnslcr> tzadok- odd
<Dragnslcr> !samba | tzadok
<ubottu> tzadok: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dragnslcr> tzadok- I haven't had to set up Samba in a while, so I'm not sure how Kubuntu does it now
<tzadok> Dragnslcr - i thought it should be somethig mandatory to have samba... I usesd ubuntu for the past 2 years and it worked great
<tzadok> without any special configuration
<BluesKaj> !ndsiwrapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndsiwrapper
<Dragnslcr> Fat-fingered
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> are bugs in kubuntu filed in bugs.launchpad.net?
<Thibit> Might I ask as to if it's safe to add the KDE3 bin folder to ones PATH when in 9.04?  Am using the KDE3 launchpad repos in conjunction with the standard ones.
<tzadok> is there anyone with knowledge in samba and kde4?
<dmulholland> hey, i had ubuntu 8.10 installed and just upgraded to 9.04 and then installed kubuntu-desktop to try out kde 4.2
<dmulholland> quite like it so far but there are a few issues, i tried installing koffice (apt-get install koffice) but it complained of kfomula dependency problem, tried install kformula and that tried to uninstall lots of things including dolphin... any ideas what i can do to get koffice installed?
<dmulholland> im guessing i should have been installing koffice-kde4 which I'm trying now
<Apofig> привет, скажите пожалуйста, а как заставить идти звук через колонки, в наушниках все работает. проблема появилась после установки локализации и фиксов. звуковая карта Intel HDA ICH7
<pietje_phuck> hia dmulholland
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, koffice-kde4 is the newer version
<pietje_phuck> what is wrong with open office?
<dmulholland> i wanted to give koffice a shot because openoffice looks awful
<pietje_phuck> good reason
<dmulholland> sadly kspread crashed first time i tried to load it but 2nd time lucky
<dirk_> N'abend
<pietje_phuck> I like the kde4 look btw
<julian__> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04, it doesnt shutdown or reboot, just a black screen shows up and nothing happen
<pietje_phuck> Now how do I get my webcam working?
<dmulholland> liking kde4 but not liking kspread all that much, missing a lot of tools...
<pietje_phuck> lsusb : Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:092e Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Chat
<dmulholland> i had problems with a quickCam in 8.10... haven't tried in 9.04 because i got a different webcam
<dmulholland> there really is no point in a spreadsheet program without a chart tool...
<pietje_phuck> cam worked fine in 7.04......
<chris_> can i ask a question
<chris_> plese
<pietje_phuck> chris_: yes
<pietje_phuck> I have to run, thanks
<chris_> thank you
<chris_> i want to run hamachi on my ubuntu installation but i am new to linux and i do not understand how to install as a root user
<alex85wm> hello
<mauro> hey
<alex85wm> heha
<mauro> yuhoooo
<alex85wm> how can I install eclipse? I use the latest version of ubuntu
<geek_> alex85wm: apt-cache search eclipse - see what you want., and install your preferred way?
<ubuntu> oi
<glaus> ok
<glaus> ci siete?
<pierced2little> i have tried using the wireless documentation and have been unable to get my wireless to work ne one's help greatly appreciated
<sfrtgdfgh> can gparted merge 2 partitions? or anything else that is in a live-cd?
<dmulholland> pierced2little, what network card do you have?
<alonea> alex85wm: go to eclipse website...download, click executable or add it to your kmenu linking to the executable. simple.
<alonea> alex85wm: no need to install from package manager.
<snowblack> hi
<snowblack> help me!!!
<pierced2little> dmulholland i have the atheros ar5007eg
<alonea> ok, so I was brave and did the upgrade, here is what is kinda messed up now. Some graphics (not sure what packages they refer to) look very...old. Like for Open Office, its absolutely hideous with all the blocky gray and no icons.
<alonea> knetwork manager also no longer starts up on startup and sometimes takes a couple trys to get to start in the terminal
<alonea> any ideas on how to fix that?
<dmulholland> pierced2little, what's happening? is it showing available networks?
<snowblack> somebody writed spanish
<snowblack> somebody writed spanish????
<Pricey> snowblack: /j #ubuntu-es
<adalberto> helo everyone
<Eveready> Im having some kind of problem here copying from a Windows share, the copy window in the tray wont go away after the downlcopying is done with dolphin
<Eveready> I mean, the copying seems complete , but the widgets still hangin around
<pierced2little_> dmulholland thanx got it to work
<dmulholland> no worries
<Eveready> yea I kno
<Eveready> :)
<shadowland> Is there no native qt app for emacs in kubuntu?  I can't seem to find anything and aptitude shows only emacs-gtk
<joan> hiiiiiiiiii
<joan> como estan todos
<freek> Hi everyone
<big_brother> jo sup
<freek> Can anyone help me, I have a small htpc hooked up to my sony bravia, kubuntu boots in a mode my tv can't display, I just want it to boot in 1024x768 or 800x600, no splash, vga=794 used to do the trick in arch linux, in kubuntu that doesn't work, any suggestions?
<ikonia> Guest4372: can you stop changing nicks please
 * genii props ikonia up with more coffee
<drbobb> hey, i carefully defined a couple of new profiles in my konsole. after a while my system crashed (had to reboot hard), when it came back up all those profiles were gone
<Azati_Prime> How can I turn off my touchpad?
<amstrong> hello
<genii> drbobb: If it did a fsck you may find them someplace like lost+found
<drbobb> genii: my /home is on jfs
<genii> Azati_Prime: I'd suggest: sudo modprobe -r psmouse               and: sudo modprobe psmouse                   as a fast workaround
<drbobb> well but I actually had a different question: the update notifier is gone from my systray, what is the command to get it back?
<genii> drbobb: I don't use jfs so not familiar with it's file-recovery tools or features, sorry
<rmrfslash_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<drbobb> Azati_Prime: on most laptops, there's a hotkey or combo to switch off the touchpad
<rmrfslash_> gotta feed the machine
<Azati_Prime> drbobb: Yeah, there's a button on mine but it doesn't seem to work outside of windows.
<lorecaster> trying to use ccd2iso, now i understand that you may not be able to help me... but you may be able to help me with ubuntu syntax
<lorecaster> ccd2iso <.img filename> <.iso filename> is what i need to do...
<lorecaster> ccd2iso ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.iso is what i did
<lorecaster> Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0! is what i got ... ideas?
<lorecaster> i'd love to know WHY ubuntu 9.04 laptop remix is in a format that ubuntu does not natively regocnize... but i digress :(
<genii> lorecaster: the .img there is for a usb stick. doesn't have iso9660 or so filesystem on it. The tool you're trying to use is for something else entirely.
<etfb> Here's my challenge for today.  My computer at work is set up so I can use a VPN and Remote Desktop to connect to it from outside. It works with a Windows virtual machine, but I can't make kvnc work. How do I connect? Note: I'm using wicd, not knetworkmanager, so I can't use nm-applet to set up a connection.
<genii> !info ccd2iso
<ubottu> ccd2iso (source: ccd2iso): Converter from CloneCD disc image format to standard ISO. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<lorecaster> it seems to -insist- that a USB drive is used. but my laptop is disagreeable with usb boot system... solutions?
<lorecaster> hey there genii :D
<genii> lorecaster: Why not loopmount the .img then use mkisofs instead
 * genii slides lorecaster a coffee
<lorecaster> genii ... instructions? :P
<lorecaster> i can -try- the boot USB method.
<lorecaster> unless you have a more permanent DVD method
<drbobb> again, does anyone know how could I get the update notifier back in my systray?
<genii> lorecaster: To mount the .img, something like:  sudo mkdir /media/temp && sudo mount -o loop /wherever-img-is/filename.img /media/temp
<genii> lorecaster: Then something like: mkisofs -o ~/Desktop/isoname .iso -Jrv -V test_disk /media/temp
<genii> *isoname.iso    (had a spave typo in there )
<lorecaster> thanks all... another question... i had an error, that my laptop needs i686 ... but the computer is from 2004 at the latest... it's a 32-bit as well.
<lorecaster> would the 32-bit download suffice?
#kubuntu 2009-05-02
<lorecaster> (different problem)
<lorecaster> genii CPU = AMD Mobile Sempron 3000+ / 1.8 GHz
<lorecaster> genii: download ubuntu desktop 32-bit, yeah?
<genii> lorecaster: Yup
<drbobb> hmm nobody has a clue about how to get the update notifier back?
<lorecaster> so i686 = 32-bit?
<geek_> lorecaster: ya. technically i686, is x86 Pentium  pro equicvilent  and better
<nicklas_> hello, when installing programs, how can i get a list in kubuntu like in ubuntus package manager? like a list for all games or all chat internet programs etcetera?
<geek_> nicklas_: kpackagekit
<geek_> or install adept
<mermshaus> Adept's no longer part of the default install?
<mermshaus> I mean, these filter stuff in kpackagekit is really confusing. :)
<mermshaus> *this
<nicklas_> geek_: in kpackagekit i dont get a list, i have to search
<geek_> nicklas_: then install adept
<geek_> mermshaus: no.
 * geek_ swears canonical makes some wierd choices ;p
<mermshaus> amen to that. :)
<geek_> like the control alternate backspace disablement by default...
<geek_> what's with that? i turned mine back on manually but still..
<nicklas_> nvm, i just figured out how it works :-)
<nadie__> hi
<mermshaus> yeah, i never cared to figure that out. in case my system halts, i do a cold start. :-\
<geek_> lol
<david_k-cfd> anyone experienced on creating avi/divx/xvid from mkv?
<feng> hi,every1,good morning ,afternoon,evening
<rufong> hi feng
<feng> hi rufong
<wallshot> has kpackagekit's issue with process crapping out after taking too long with a "you should fork" error resolved yet?
<wallshot> every time i do an upgrade on more than a couple packages, that shit happens
<wallshot> i just use apt-get now
<wallshot> doh. apparently i just drop swears into my sentences subconsciously
<wallshot> !language | wallshot
<ubottu> wallshot, please see my private message
<wallshot> awww ubottu called me out for telling him to tell me something in public instead of in privmsg.   i'm a bucket of fail today
 * rufong chuckles @ wallshot
<specialist> hey
<specialist> im kinda new to this I need a hand
<genii> specialist: Best to describe in some detail your issue first, then see if someone is available to assist
<angelica> hi
<angelica> does anyone knows how to install Skype on Kubuntu 9.04?
<JoseMPC> hello all
<specialist> okay, HP Broadcom WiFi adapter
<specialist> installed ubuntu but it didn't recognize the card but everything else it did.
<specialist> did I make a mistake.
<angelica> pleaaase help?
<specialist> It seems like some of these forums are useless no offense.
<specialist> no one
<wallshot> specialist: i doubt you made a mistake.  i think my intel wifi was detected automatically after a normal install
<rufong> specialist:http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 they have great info/trackrecord on broadcom
<specialist> yeah, I look in the hardware drivers and it says it active, but the switch is staying lit amber. Usually when it is switched on it is blue
<specialist> think it may be a firmware issue.
<wallshot> perhaps it's not enabled until you try to connect with it?
<wallshot> like ifconfig up vs down or something
<specialist> let me see
 * wallshot has only one color light for his wifi connector :(
<mermshaus> angelica: this repository works fine for me: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<mermshaus> simply add it as a third party source in the package manger
<specialist> amber usually means off
<mermshaus> *manager
<specialist> sort a like a link light.
<wallshot> specialist: presumably you should probably see the eth device if you cat /proc/net/wireless
<wallshot> if it's actually ready to use
<specialist> let me see I am kind of new to this, but not new to the industry.
<wallshot> specialist: also, when you click the network icon by the clock on the kpanel, and it shows you your network devices, there's an "enable" checkbox for the wireless
<Robertc1985> hello i am on the ps3 running intrepid. is there anyway i can get kde 3 i don't like kde 4
<wallshot> (Wireless ... WLAN Interface ... Disconnected ... Enabled)
<edea_> Hi
<specialist> I don't see that, but I do see the icon and when I hover over or right click it, there is wired wireless
<jbeard> Hi, I'm having some audio issue on Kubuntu with Flash. I have have Logitech USB speakers which register as a separate sound device, but I'm not sure how to redirect audio to them on an application-specific basis (as opposed to the built-in pc speakers). Could anyone tell me how to do this? Thanks
<specialist> mobile broadband vpn dsl
<edea_> is it possible to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty using the "desktop" version CD?
<wallshot> specialist: odd ... when i left-click it, it opens up a little panel with "Ethernet" section, "Wireless" section and "VPN" section
<Robertc1985> damn, i don't know how in kde edea
<wallshot> hrmz but if your wireless isn't properly detected and ready maybe you wouldn't have a wireless section :(
<specialist> yeah that is what i am thinking, so this may have been a mistake for this machine.
<specialist> but there is always possibilities.
<edea_> Robertc1985: I read on the official page you can upgrade using the "alternate" CD, I was just wondering why not with the "desktop" cd... I have already it burned...
<specialist> Just HOPE n someone called help
<drbobb> specialist: if you have a broadcom wireless, I think wifi won't work out of the box, not until you install a firmware package
<specialist> okay. how do I obtain that.
<drbobb> beats my why this can't be automated somewhat, but that is my experience
<specialist> and I was reading there may be some mods with the actual kernel
<specialist> headers
<mermshaus> edea_: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<wallshot> specialist: check out that support url  rufong provided :)
<drbobb> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<specialist> I was there an horu ago
<specialist> hour
<drbobb> !b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43-fwcutter
<specialist> it stated that the version I have wasn't supported, but other resources says it is.
<drbobb> b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<drbobb> that's what worked for me
<specialist> ah yes,
<specialist> thanks drbob
<drbobb> just installing it did the trick
<specialist> I really seen that and tried to install that.
<edea_> mermshaus: "Upgrade to 9.04 with an alternate CD start with: ", I guess "alternate " is different from the "desktop" cd, isn't it?
<wallshot> specialist: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<wallshot> shows how to install firmware
<drbobb> but ymmv, my broadcom is explicitly supported
<wallshot> which is about the same instructions drbobb just gave you :)
<edea_> drbobb: I have a Broadcom wifi card
<rufong> specialist:    lspci -vnn | grep 14e4       ---when this outputs for you, what is in the last [square brackets]?
<drbobb> (btw ubottu's database of packages seems out of date)
<specialist> The one that is not supported
<mermshaus> edea_:  did you try the first section on that page -- "Upgrade to 9.04 over the Internet" ? I don't think you need an install cd at all for that.
<edea_> drbobb: and it was automatically detected by  ubuntu,
<specialist> According to that site
<specialist> what type of MOBO is it on.
<edea_> mermshaus: I don't have internet access on this particular computer
<mermshaus> ah, okay. sorry.
<drbobb> edea_: ok that may be the case, the jaunty install I did was kind of convolluted, I didn't use the standard desktop cd
<drbobb> (don't ask)
<rufong> specialist: do you already have b43 installed, because thats what they suggest for all the "unsupported" chips in the list
<specialist> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
<specialist> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<specialist> I guess I did something earlier to install it.
<mermshaus> edea_: I *guess* the only thing thats special about the alternate CDs is that they can't be run as a live CD (so you only get the command line stuff). But that shouldn't be a problem. If I understand the help page correctly, it is worth a try.
<drbobb> specialist: and what does `iwconfig' tell you in a terminal?
<specialist> hold on I'll let you know
<specialist> lo        no wireless extensions.
<specialist> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<specialist> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<drbobb> that's it?
<specialist> thats it.
<rufong> specialist: if you have hardy or intrepid on your hdd, can u copy the firmware from when it did work and move that to your current install? thats what i use to update after new installs away from home
<drbobb> then bad news, you card isn't working at all
<JoeMPC> Hao!
<specialist> yeah, is that what it is drbobb
<drbobb> how about `lsmod |grep b43' ?
<specialist> I may have to go ask billw now
<specialist> it is not even quering nothing back
<drbobb> nada?
<specialist> nada
<jbeard> Quick question: Is this still valid: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Pulseaudio%20inadvertently%20enabled%20in%20Kubuntu%20when%20installing%20from%20DVD%20or%20upgrading%20with%20apt-get
<drbobb> ok then you might try `sudo modprobe b43'
<edea_> mermshaus: I was thinking on having just one cd, for everything: clean installations, live cd and upgrades, but I guess I am going to have to download the alternate, just for upgrading...
<specialist> This is a pretty complicated issue.
<specialist> Not only for me.
<specialist> it seems
<drbobb> (my guess is it won't work, but it won't hurt either)
<drbobb> edea_: why do you need to d/l a cd to upgrade?
<specialist> drbobb if I ever run into you again, I will let you know how I got to work.
<specialist> I don't give up there is always HOPE
<specialist> take care thanks
<specialist> everyone
<drbobb> specialist: that's fine, but mine works, it's yours that doesn't
<specialist> airpcap
<specialist> cya later
<edea_> drbobb: I don't have internet access on the computer I want to upgrade
<specialist> what machine are you on drbobb
<drbobb> specialist: acer aspire 5002
<drbobb> edea_: ah ok, i see
<specialist> hp pavillion dv9000 here, maybe thats why
<specialist> who knows
<wallshot> anyone using jaunty on laptop with different display res for builtin laptop flat panel than external vga?  If so, does it always boot up into lower laptop flatpanel res even when displaying to external vga that can do higher rez?
<wallshot> i would imagine this must be driving someone else batty too
<drbobb> specialist: otoh my crap vga is working pretty badly, support for it is badly degraded in the new Xorg - if that makes you feel better ;-)
 * wallshot censored himself properly this time, after typing 'bat' realized that the compound word he was planning would violate !language
<drbobb> in fact I needed some funky workarounds to get X to run at all, while there was no trouble at all there in previous releases
<mermshaus> edea_: I think you can do all this with the alternate CDs. In my understanding, it's basically the same just without the live CD gui stuff. But how often do you need that?
<drbobb> clearly I need a new machine, at this rate Xorg won't work at all on this junk come next release
<mermshaus> edea_: *CDs -> CD
<wallshot> that's funny, on intel 915gm, i tried intrepid 8.10, and it had some driver bug where external vga couldn't maintain sync for more than 15-20 seconds at a time, had far better experience on jaunty
<wallshot> cept for screen rez -always- coming up 1024x even though external vga configured for 1280 and always jumps to 1280 immediately if i open "Display" in system settings
<edea_> mermshaus: not often I guess, but I DO need the gui, I am totally noob...
<wallshot> i noticed that in the instructions for upgrading intrepid to jaunty via network and cd, the page had "alternate" in bold when describing the cd to use for upgrade.   the power of bold text prevents me from making any expectations of other cd's working
<wallshot> but i would imagine, that if the desktop cd is not capable of it, you wouldn't have the autorun ask if you want to upgrade, and you wouldn't have a /cdrom/cdromupgrade script to run
<wallshot> if i saw a cdromupgrade script on the desktop cd i might try it, but would still smack myself if it broke something, for not following teh instructions more closely
<g_> where is that new message applet that was supposed to be the new thing ubuntu was adding to the jaunty release?
<g_> did they take it off?
<mermshaus> edea_: I once did a network install using an alternate cd because the computer I wanted to install Kubuntu to didn't have a working disc drive. The network stuff took me some time to set up, but once I was able to start the installation, it worked quite well. It's not that you have to use crazy shell commands to use the alternate cd. the whole process is pretty straight forward. you just need to select options and press enter with the keyboard in
<mermshaus>  clicking with the mouse.
<LuciousAsh> I want to do a clean install of ubuntu, because my system won't boot, but I need to get some files off of the computer. I tried to copy it using a boot cd onto a thumbdrive but it says I don't have permission. Any way to work around this?
<edea_> mermshaus: then I'll give it a try
<mermshaus> edea_: I don't know how important the stability of your system is, but I'd say: *Do a backup of any important data* and -- yes -- give it a try. :)
<Dragnslcr> LuciousAsh- you might need to use sudo (or kdesudo if you're using Dolphin)
<wallshot> LuciousAsh: you use sudo to try to copy it?   if they're owned by your broken system's UID, the desktop cd system may not have you using same uid
<edea_> mermshaus: I'll do, thanks! bye!
<wallshot> s/system's UID/system's user's UID/
<mermshaus> good luck, bye
<KiRiLoS> LuciousAsh, press alt+F2 and write kdesudo dolphin , then when dolphin pop's up navigate to your files and copy them
 * wallshot is fond of kdesudo, it's pretty cool hotness
<LuciousAsh> I'm sorry, I'm not actually using KDE, I'm on a gnome ubuntu install, but the other forum is so packed my messages just got flooded away
<Dragnslcr> LuciousAsh- what are you using to copy the files?
<LuciousAsh> just the file browser
<wallshot> how do i set which sound channel to record from? (line in, mic, etc)
<seattlegaucho> wallshot: try KMix
<KiRiLoS> LuciousAsh, alt+f2 gksu nautilus , navigate to the folder and copy
<Dragnslcr> LuciousAsh- open it with gksudo (I think that's what it's called)
<wallshot> I see nothing in kmix which suggests any recording control
<LuciousAsh> okay
<LuciousAsh> and that should override permissions?
<wallshot> was first place i went, but it looks like all playback volumes, not recording devices/volumes
<KiRiLoS> LuciousAsh, yes,for sure
<Dragnslcr> LuciousAsh- it'll run it as root, which always has permission to all files
<seattlegaucho> wallshot: there should be 3 tabs in KMix ... output/ input/switches
<seattlegaucho> there you define which input is available ... your recording software should be able to pick one (or more) of them
<LuciousAsh> cool
<LuciousAsh> thank you
<wallshot> i have one tab: Intel ICH6
<arko> hi all
<LuciousAsh> and also, the reason I'm doing a clean install in the first place is on a restart it tried doing an automatic fsck, but it failed, so it asked me to do a manual, so I ran sudo fsck /, and it seems to be scanning, but occassionally it tell sm ethere is an error and asks me if I want to ignore it
<seattlegaucho> wallshot: which release?
<LuciousAsh> what would I do in this situation?
<wallshot> jaunty
<arko> how can I change the system to use only Alsa?
<wallshot> luciousash: in that situation, i pray my hard disk isn't dying
<LuciousAsh> all right
<wallshot> depending on what the errors are
<LuciousAsh> is that what that implies?
<wallshot> it's possible just some data got hosed and needs to be cleaned up, really depends on the error
<LuciousAsh> well, I will backup, and then restart and fsck again, then relay the error to you guys, and you might be able to help from there?
<seattlegaucho> wallshot: try in "Settings -> Configure Channels" ... you should get all the devices available
<wallshot> any i/o, medium, or read errors would indicate impending hardware failure
<wallshot> seattlegauch: thanks!!
<seattlegaucho> np
<wallshot> hrm but it doesn't indicate any recording capabilities for any of them
<wallshot> i can add volume for many channels tho
<wallshot> like i can add line in and mic
<seattlegaucho> no, that only controls which channels you have available and which ones are enabled/disabled
<seattlegaucho> you need a different package to actually record
<wallshot> oooh
<seattlegaucho> that package will have the settings to choose the source of recording
<wallshot> i didn't expect recording controls to be packaged separately
 * wallshot adds line and mic channels to mixer collection anyway since they could be handy
<wallshot> o o i c
<wallshot> "capture" checkbox available
<wallshot> for those channels
<wallshot> annoyingly, not available for pcm. phooey.
<wallshot> but i can enable/disable capture for line in and mic inputs at least it seems, now that their volume bars are on my mixer
<seattlegaucho> wallshot: I usually used the setup to use with Skype and such, never captured directly :)
<LuciousAsh> i ran nautilus with sudo, but I still don't have permissions
<wallshot> well thanks for getting me to pull up the volume bars for mic and line in so i can at least tweak their volumes and choose which of the 2 to capture from
<wallshot> had no idea where u choose the capture device til i added them
<KiRiLoS> LuciousAsh, wow!What are you tryin to copy?With sudo you can copy the whole system without a problem
<LuciousAsh> I manually changed the permissions to allow others access and it worked
<wallshot> that's pretty weird.  i'ma make a note to avoid that file manager
<wallshot> "u cannot read files for copy but u can change permissions" wait wut?
<LuciousAsh> I am an extreme amateur at Linux, so I may just be missing something
<GS3User007> how can i see what my computer is named?
<wallshot> GS3User007: hostname will do it on almost all unix systems
<mermshaus> Open a terminal. There'll be something like marc@suzu:~$
<arko> how can I change the system to use only alsa?
<aleite> Hello
<GS3User007> hi
<aleite> Does anyone know how to install amarok 14 and amarok 2 together on Jaunty?
<RickKnight> Need help with USB memory stick on 8.04. Memory is not detected. Does not show up in lsusb or cat /proc/scsi/scsi.
<humberto__> I need some help
<GS3User007> humberto__: you need to be more specific than that
<humberto__> sorry...
<geek_> RickKnight: how about on /dev/ ?
<humberto__> i've upgraded my ubuntu to 9.04, and can't use extra visual effects anymore...
<LuciousAsh> Error reading block 8847497 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scane.   Ignore error<y>?
<LuciousAsh> anyone know what this might indicate?
<LuciousAsh> anyone know what this error means?
<LuciousAsh> is anyone here that can help me with this fsck error?
<LuciousAsh> can anybody help me with this fsck error code?             Error reading block 8847497 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scane.   Ignore error<y>?
<lorecaster> installing ubuntu 9.04 on my acer aspire 3004WLMi... having a problem with broadcom wireless drivers... can someone help or direct me to the right place?
<rufong> someone might direct you to forums, but i like linuxwireless     http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<agoole> I apparently need a package gtk+-, running a search for gtk I get a TON of result, where do I start ?
<agoole> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<agoole> hum...
<LuciousAsh> can anybody help me with this fsck error code?             Error reading block 8847497 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scane.   Ignore error<y>?
<Wizzleby> agoole: what are you trying to install/ what is the name of the required package?
<agoole> Wizzleby: trying to install hamachi-gui, which isn't in the repo, and when building it says I need gtk
<agoole> Wizzleby: I dont know quite what to install
<Wizzleby> hm.
<Wizzleby> agoole: so you are compiling it from source?
<agoole> Wizzleby: yes
<Wizzleby> agoole: let me check up on that real quick. I think you need some sort of gtk -dev package.
<agoole> Wizzleby: ok
<agoole> Wizzleby: thanks
<Wizzleby> agoole: Possibly, libgtk2.0-dev
<agoole> Wizzleby: ok trying now
<Wizzleby> incidentally, if anyone remembers the trouble I was having with nvidia driver autodetecting a resolution, its fixed. It was auto-detecting the native resolution for a monitor with a broken panel, and its geometry messed up. Once I got a new monitor, things work perfect as to resolution/dpi
<Wizzleby> Teaches me to keep a monitor for 11 years and expect it to work right ;)
<geek_> lol
<agoole> whats a good vnc viewer for ubuntu ?
<LuciousAsh> <Wizzleby> incidentally, if anyone remembers the trouble I was having with nvidia driver autodetecting a resolution, its fixed. It was auto-detecting the native resolution for a monitor with a broken panel, and its geometry messed up. Once I got a new monitor, things work perfect as to resolution/dpi
<LuciousAsh> ...
<LuciousAsh> I don't know why that copied
<Wizzleby> lol
<LuciousAsh> can anybody help me with this fsck error code?             Error reading block 8847497 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scane.   Ignore error<y>?
<LuciousAsh> does no one have an ideas on my problem or are people just ignoring me?
<Wizzleby> LuciousAsh: I'm not knowledgable enough to really answer that, although I am curious enough to try googling it
<david_k-cfd> anyone knows a bit about ffmpeg?
<david_k-cfd> I need a quick advice
<Wizzleby> LuciousAsh: have you seen this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1011140.html it seems a user had a similar problem, and was able to get around it by saying 'yes' to ignore the error, then 'yes' again to 'Force re-write?'
<LuciousAsh> well, I'm getting numerous errors in a row
<LuciousAsh> I do that, but then I just get another one within a minute or two
 * Wizzleby nods
<LuciousAsh> so just keep doing that?
<Wizzleby> LuciousAsh: that sounds a little like the thread I linked to. They got it eventually past the fsck and booted.
<LuciousAsh> any idea what force rewrite would be doing?
<Wizzleby> I can only guess that it would be forcxing a 'fix' of the block in question. Some stuff might end up in the Lost+Found folder
<Wizzleby> if fsck started throwing erros at me like that, I'd probably try to get all data off the drive, then reformat it entirely and scan it thoroughly, while ordering another drive in the meantime
<Wizzleby> that is by no means advice, just what I would do if fsck started giving me errors I could not understand and not verify
<yoasif> quick question -- what package do i need to install in jaunty if i want kde system settings?
<LuciousAsh> I previously had linux mint installed on this computer, and I had similar problems, so I'm guessing this might be a faulty hard drive
<LuciousAsh> reformatting theoretically would get rid of any errors?
<Wizzleby> Well. It would get rid of any errors caused by an old format of a filesystem. Not any hardware issues, hence why I'd err on the side of cautiousness and order another drive.
<Wizzleby> yoasif: I think it is just 'systemsettings'
<yoasif> Wizzleby: wow i think you are right :)
<yoasif> Wizzleby: not a kde user, just trying to enable qgtkstyle
<aleite> Hello Does anybody know what is the repositories used on kubuntu jaunty remix ?
<genii> aleite: The kde3 Jaunty?
<aleite> Yep
<aleite> I already installed ubuntu jaunty.. I wanted to install kde3
<Wizzleby> Are the remix repos up yet for the Jaunty release? I only ever saw the announcement for the KDE3 remix RC
<Wizzleby> I have a friend who is not interested in KDE4 (not me, I love it :)), but who I think would benefit from other newness of Jaunty like capability to use ext4
<aleite> Well, there are images to download.. I thought there might be a repository
<Wizzleby> aleite: it may be, they are not up yet? I would think there would be an announcement on the Kubuntu.org, also, ability to download CDs
<genii> aleite: If you installed Kubuntu from one of these iso http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/    should have it's repos in it hopefully.
<aleite> I installed ubuntu...
<aleite> The "normal" one
<Wizzleby> ok
<Wizzleby> aleite: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ seems to have the repos listed
<aleite> Oh YEAH
<aleite> Thanks Wizzleby
<aleite> Thanks guys...
<kdjtar> does anybody know if it is possible to use grep to filter two different arguments at once?
<joshjtl> hi folks, I need to install a patched version of xserver-xorg-video-intel because of a bug I have, the patched package has been released to jaunty-proposed, but I dont want to add the entire repo, I just want the particular package... can anyone help me figure out which is the correct package released most recently to jaunty-proposed?
<joshjtl> this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
<wirechief> joshjtl: i think its the xserver-xorg for intel
<wirechief> joshjtl: im in the same boat
<joshjtl> wirechief: im trying to track down the last released package for this bug...
<wirechief> joshjtl: well they were talking about the packages this am but not sure if they have them released yet
<wirechief> joshjtl: have to check my mail
<joshjtl> wirechief: would you?
<seth_> hello, my cuestion is: how i do for have the scaner of epson cx5600 working in kooka
<genii> I don't think kooka comes with kubuntu anymore
<genii> !info kooka jaunty
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in jaunty
<genii> !info kooka intrepid
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in intrepid
<seth_> yes is correct but i used 8.04.2 and that have kooka
<genii> seth_: We had another fellow here lately with same line of epson scanner and we could not get it working. Some people however report instructions here work for them: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471
<genii> Your Mileage May Vary
 * wirechief mine is all on foot
<wirechief> genii i have a brother printer and its been a royal pita, it installs but doesnt print
<seth_> hooo that's the info that i need, thank you
<genii> seth_: Good luck with it :)
<wirechief> genii but its nothing new, its always gave me a tuff time
<wirechief> genii and everytime the cups stuff gets updated it stops working
<genii> wirechief: The worst ones for me so far are the crappy crappy  Lexmarks
 * genii spits in the general direction of Lexmark Headquarters
<wirechief> genii yes, i think next time it will be a hp they seem to work well hahaha
<wirechief> genii i got a log from the attempt and put a thread in the forum, but havent heard anything from experts yet.
<wirechief> genii maybe i should submit a bug report ?
<wirechief> genii not sure printers are a bug reportable issue
<genii> wirechief: Well, if you installed something not from repos to get it working, it's not a bug
<wirechief> genii thought so. well the drivers are not in ubuntu so i had no other choice
<liz> can anyone tell me how to install a kde theme? I recently downloaded simplymepis 8.0 theme
<wirechief> genii i am suspecting that perhaps the arch has something to do with my issue, next time its back to 32 bit, i had to force the arch on the driver install
<genii> Ah, yeah that may be it
<genii> wirechief:  Did you do te ia32-libs install, etc etc?
<wirechief> genii i think so, they recommended those
<wirechief> ii  ia32-libs                                  2.7ubuntu6
<wirechief> genii the install on localhost:631 went off without, no errors
<wirechief>  genii and the wierd thing is it thinks the doc printed, it gets an ack from the printer (shakes head and rolls eyes)
 * wirechief oh well, time to catch a train gn8
<genii> wirechief: Have a nice train trip :)
<ashley__> just upgraded my intrepid wubi install to jaunty! ... no problems!
<ashley__> is there any graphical way to do LVPM stuff in KDE like there is gnome?
<ashley__> to transfer my wubi install to a real partition
<Ahmuck> kubuntu install died at 66 percent
<Ahmuck> it's been there for 2 hours now
<midhun> hey anyone please tell me how to get into yahoo chatrooms using kopete
<midhun> hey anybody for help
<gundam_rx78nt1> does anybody know where I can get info to build a custom splash screen?
<Wizzleby> gundam_rx78nt1: You mean with usplash, or with grub, or with kdm, or for when KDE strats?
<Wizzleby> starts^
<gundam_rx78nt1> for when kde starts.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I believe the engin is ksplashx
<midhun> hey gundam can you please tell me if we could enter into yahoo chat rooms using kopete
<gundam_rx78nt1> midhun, you should be able to enter chat rooms using kopete.
<midhun> please tell me where to find that
<Wizzleby> gundam_rx78nt1: I don't know how to do it. there is an app (KSplasherX) on kde-apps.org for creating one
<Wizzleby> maybe that will suit your purposes
<midhun> thanks
<Wizzleby> midhun: I'd offer help with your kopete issue but I don't use kopete
<skierpage> I manually installed the Thunderbird 3 beta2 package.  It runs but cannot read or send e-mail.  It complains about a GConf error and failed to load libmozgnome.so.
<midhun> which one do you use?
<skierpage> Is there some package I need to load?  Also, it's 32-bit, not 64-bit, does that mean it can't work in Kubuntu 9.04 64-bit?
<Wizzleby> skierpage: 32bit apps will work in 64bit Kubuntu, but you need ia32-libs and some other compat libs installed. I haven't tried TB3 though so I can't help there
<Wizzleby> midhun: I use pidgin. In my experience it has been sufficiently stable and feature-full, plus I can run my same pidgin profile in either windows or linux
<nathalie> olaaaaaaaaa
<nathalie> español???
<gundam_rx78nt1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gundam_rx78nt1> espero que esto te ayude nathalie
<skierpage> nathalie, http://www.kubuntu.org/support  por Kubuntu Español
<Wizzleby> midhun: as for yahoo chat rooms in pidgen, I never tried creating one, but my friends do, and so I get invited to the chats, its worked just fine for me
<midhun> ok
<skierpage> Wizzleby, thanks!  any idea how I can figure out what's needed, maybe a 32-bit "thunderbird-gnome-support" package?  It could be the same stuff that 32-bit Firefox 3.5b4 needs...
<gundam_rx78nt1> midhun
<gundam_rx78nt1> on kopete right click on your name and on the list you should see join a chat room.
<gundam_rx78nt1> on the account bar.
<midhun> thanks very much gundam i got it
<gundam_rx78nt1> no problem.
<paz> #sexo
<gundam_rx78nt1> Wizzleby, I tried using ksplasherx and it doesn't work.  any splash screen I create doesn't want to load the theme file.
<malik_> hi, i cant login to my netgear wgr614v5 wireless router. i can find the wireless network offered by the router named AMADEUS. i m using ubunut. what to do ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> malik_: wpa or wep?
<gundam_rx78nt1> malik_:9.04?
<gundam_rx78nt1> if so, remove network manager and install wicd.
<gundam_rx78nt1> It works better.
<malik_> yes i m using 9.04
<malik_> i dont know how to do it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> are you using wpa encryption?
<gundam_rx78nt1> sudo apt-get install wicd
<malik_> i have a new router dont know about it. let me check
<skierpage> heh, maybe I'll try "UbuntuZilla" python installer, http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/#usersof64bitubuntu
<Wizzleby> skierpage: I couldn't say, sorry. I don't use thunderbird from within linux as my thunderbird is kind of tied to my windows install and birdiesync to sync with my smartphone
<ChopperDave> I have an Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), I just updated to 9.04, and now I get zero sound.  Anyone else having this issue?
<gundam_rx78nt1> ChopperDave, a buddy of mine for the University had the same problem with his Alienware laptop.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't know if he got it working or not.
<skierpage> I have a local .deb file, I want to see what dependent packages it wants to install.  Will `dpkg -i my.deb` tell me, or is there a "dry-run" option?
<princedugan> the cups package is broken after upgrade to jaunty, it won't go away, i can't add or remove anything now <http://pastebin.com/d4aaf4e49>
<ChopperDave> Bleargle, well, that tutorial didn't fix it
<ChopperDave> Can't we all make pulseaudio go away?
<xjjk> princedugan: interesting...
<xjjk> princedugan: what's the contents of /etc/init.d/cups
<ChopperDave> So, shouldn't I technically be able to use the package manager to get rid of pulse audio?
<princedugan> <http://pastebin.com/d38c0f05d> I guess I should mention cups appears to be working perfectly, old printer works, added a printer, printing. its reported broken by package managers
<skierpage> ChopperDave, in System Settings > Multimedia >Device Preference, does anything work?
<skierpage> ChopperDave, in my experience, Phonon is preferring to talk directly to my audio hardware over using PulseAudio, but both work.
<ChopperDave> it says pulse doesn't work, when I test the hardware option direct, nothing happens
<skierpage> ChopperDave, I take it back, when I clicked I got a notification that PulseAudio didn't work and "falling back to <main hardware>"
<ChopperDave> skierpage: I saw that, but main hardware doesn't do anything
<skierpage> ChopperDave, what does the System Settings > Multimedia > "Backend" tab say?  (Mine just lists "Xine").
<ChopperDave> same
<skierpage> ChopperDave, I'm no expert but you could look at the lower level of ALSA and see what's going on.
<ChopperDave> alsa seems to be configured fine as far as I can tell
<ChopperDave> alsamixer is nice
<ChopperDave> all unmuted
<ChopperDave> Is there really no way to REMOVE pulseaudio?
<ChopperDave> Trying to take out libpulse0 wants me to remove just about all of kde
<DarthFrog> Yeah, there is.  I came across it the other day when Googling.
<skierpage> ChopperDave,  http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting
<DarthFrog> Can't remember how, though. :-)
<princedugan> ChopperDave: I found the easiest way is to just set everything to use ALSA.
<ChopperDave> princedugan: I gave that a go, hasn't worked, so either it's still borken, or I missed some things
<digdeep> how can I check whether cron is running correctly?
<skierpage> ChopperDave , as I understand it, if you can't get sound at the ALSA level, you won't get sound at higher levels.  Does `aplay -dd /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav` work?
<ChopperDave> skierpage: nope
<TweakedEh> My audio works when I log on but not for Youtube or VLC. What should I do?
<skierpage> ChopperDave, OK, so *if* my understanding is correct, try to get ALSA audio working.  Again, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting
 * skierpage pretends to be audio expert after 3 days with Kubuntu :-)
<genii> ChopperDave: If you have lines like:  pcm.pulse { type pulse } ctl.pulse { type pulse } pcm.!default { type pulse } ctl.!default { type pulse }    in the file /etc/asound.conf you can remove/change them not to use pulse
<ChopperDave> genii: I don ot have that file
<ChopperDave> do not*
<skierpage> TweakedEh, how are you watching YouTube, did you install flashplugin-* ?
<TweakedEh> skierpage, yes
<digdeep> I set this up with cron ---> "17 14 * * * /usr/bin/updatedb" It doesn't seem to be running
<skierpage> TweakedEh, if so then my understanding is login sounds play through KDE's Phonon layer (System Settings > Multimedia I was just talking about), but flashplayer talks at Alsa level.
<TweakedEh> skierpage, what about vlc?
<ChopperDave> skierpage: genii: I did aplay -vv with that file, and it showed the audio bar jumping around, just no sound
<skierpage> TweakedEh Sorry I've no idea about VLC.  For ALSA I followed http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting , found I had two devices and ALSA was choosing the wrong one, and used `asoundconf` to fix.  Read my tale at http://userbase.kde.org/User:Skierpage#Flash_install
<TweakedEh> skierpage, I just installed a dvd css package, would this have any thing to do with it?
<skierpage> TweakedEh, no idea.  Again, different programs use different sound systems, you may have to configure each.
<Fieldy> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<TweakedEh> skierpage, well it was working this mornning.
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone knew if Jaunty is better on battery consumption than 8.04?
<princedugan> bdizzle: KDE is not, on any distro
<jussi01> bdizzle: Ive seen very little difference in practice. However, ymmv
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> so still no improvement on battery life?
 * genii sips
<skierpage> I'm trying to get Thunderbird 3 beta 2 working on 64-bit Kubuntu 9.04.  It runs but can't get or send e-mail.  Futzing with ldd suggests I'm missing 32-bit versions of libgnomevfs-2 and libgnome-2.  What's the minimal-est way to install those?
<DarthFrog> Has anyone managed to get wireless networking working with knetworkmanager in Jaunty?
<genii> skierpage: Maybe see http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Running_32-bit_Applications_on_64-bit_Debian_GNU/Linux for clues
<kutchbhi> Will the methods described here work in kubuntu jaunty as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence ?
<pteague> i just lost the menu bar on gwenview ... any ideas as to how to get it back?
<kutchbhi> Will the methods described here work in kubuntu jaunty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<GS3User007> pteague: ctrl m
<pteague> tyvm :)
<BIZZAROh8red> hola
 * genii sips his coffee
<BIZZAROh8red> what makes you guys like kubuntu over ubuntu
<claydoh> kde, of course :)
<BIZZAROh8red> i must admit, this is my first run at linux.  i believe what im using is gnome
<claydoh> its mostly a personal preference really
<BIZZAROh8red> just curious as to what i'm missing out on, if anything
<claydoh> gnome is cool
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu uses GNOME (GNU Network Object Model Environment).  Kubuntu uses KDE (K Desktop Environment).  Personal choice as to which you prefer.
<claydoh> BIZZAROh8red: luckily you can try em all
<DarthFrog> GNOME is much less configurable (by design!) than KDE.
<DarthFrog> GNOME removes choice.  KDE celebrates choice. :-)
<BIZZAROh8red> ahh
<BIZZAROh8red> do they use about the same resources
<DarthFrog> Pretty much, I think.
<BIZZAROh8red> cool
<claydoh> I agree
<DarthFrog> You might also want to try Xubuntu, which uses XfCE.  Much less resource usage.
<DarthFrog> I use Xubuntu on my laptop.  It's good.
<BIZZAROh8red> interesting.  i think my setup can handle regular ubuntu though.
<DarthFrog> And whichever version you run, you can still run all the apps of all the other environments.   You can have your desktop and apps, too. :-)
<alpha> hello
<BIZZAROh8red> wow sweet
<BIZZAROh8red> so i can choose between gui if i have both installed?
<DarthFrog> Yes.  You can change it at the login screen.
<BIZZAROh8red> gnome is very pretty, but the file browser is pretty lame
<genii> BIZZAROh8red: The default file browser in Kubuntu recently changed from Konqueror to Dolphin. Both are pretty good. Some also like Krusader
<DarthFrog> genii: Do you find any advantage in using Dolphin over Konq?
<genii> DarthFrog: Nope
<genii> DarthFrog: I still mostly use Konqueror from habit
<DarthFrog> Moi aussi. :-)
<BIZZAROh8red> i must say, i really do miss being able to right click, drag files.
<PhrkOnLsh> hey guys, I just tried upgrading from kubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 using adeot and, well things aren't going too well.
<PhrkOnLsh> it dies on installing kdebase-runtime-data.
<PhrkOnLsh> http://pastebin.ca/1410137
<alpha> try reverting back?
<PhrkOnLsh> kinda defeats the purpose of these 2GiB of packages sitting in /var/cache/apt but okay
<alpha> why are you trying to upgrade
<alpha> is there a reason?
<PhrkOnLsh> because I want kde4.2 now that it seems more stable
<alpha> it is more stable but ive also had errors
<alpha> doesnt seem worth it if it gives you more errors than before
<alpha> hah
<PhrkOnLsh> well, i figured the upgrade path kubuntu.org suggested to me, would, well, work :)
<dijikul> I don't suppose anyone here knows how to reenable the menu in kopete after accidentally hiding it?
<alpha> which menu
<alpha> there are a few
<dijikul> the like
<dijikul> te
<dijikul> text menu
<dijikul> view,etc
<genii> PhrkOnLsh: Try: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwite kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb           and then after the sudo apt-get install -f
<dijikul> at the very top of the window
<alpha> im trying it myself
<alpha> it should be just a right click away
<genii> PhrkOnLsh: Use full path in /var/cache/apt/archives   is thats where the deb is
<genii> *if thats where the deb is...
<alpha> try CTRL+M
<claydoh> dijikul: try ctrl-m
<PhrkOnLsh> okay
<dijikul> aha
<dijikul> ctrl m
<dijikul> thanks|!
<dijikul> ok
<dijikul> another question now
<alpha> np :D
<dijikul> are you having trouble with connecting to gmail chat?
<dijikul> I can't seem to make it work
<PhrkOnLsh> dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `overwite'
<alpha> through kopete?
<dijikul> yeah
<dijikul> using the jabber account type
<alpha> hmm
<alpha> i have never tried this personally
<alpha> whast the problem tho?
<PhrkOnLsh> dijikul: I couldn't get it to connect either...
<dijikul> PhrkOnLsh, hmm ok so it's not just me.
<dijikul> alpha it wont connect to gmail
<dijikul> using my gmail login and stuff
<dijikul> like
<dijikul> for the gtalk stuff
<alpha> have you tried
<alpha> to look in the GMAIL faq
<dijikul> I tried setting the jabber server to both talk.google.com and gmail.com on both ports 5222 and 5223
<dijikul> no luck
<alpha> hmm
<alpha> that sounds right
<alpha> it must be a jabber problem, not a gmail one
<PhrkOnLsh> alpha: are you sure that command was the correct comand?
<alpha> which command?
<PhrkOnLsh> rrix@wanton:~$ sudo dpkg -i --force-overwite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<alpha> sry i didnt give that command
<PhrkOnLsh> oh sorry, my bad :)
<genii> PhrkOnLsh: --force-overwrite           <- with an "R" between W and I
<alpha> i believe
<PhrkOnLsh> genii: are you sure that is the correct command?
<alpha> genil did
<alpha> hehe
<PhrkOnLsh> ho, there we go :)
<genii> My bad, typo from me on original
 * genii hides in shame
<genii> ;)
<PhrkOnLsh> http://pastebin.ca/1410139 <-- genii
<genii> PhrkOnLsh: Reading
<genii> PhrkOnLsh: Same command but now with the problemmatic package it complains of, eg: kdebase-runtime-data-common          ...the .deb name will be in /var/cache/apt/archives and you will need exact .deb name for it
<genii> (as like before)
<genii> If you ls kdebase-runtime-data-common*                  that should list it for you
<PhrkOnLsh> okay
<genii> If you ls /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data-common*                      rather :)    (I am very tired)
<PhrkOnLsh> okay, that got it, let's see if everythig is in order
 * genii sips
<genii> PhrkOnLsh: Try the original one again, etc   eg: sudo apt-get install -f
<PhrkOnLsh> genii: yeah, looks dang good :)
<PhrkOnLsh> now i'll just do the upgrade and finishing up the upgrade
<genii> PhrkOnLsh: Glad to assist
<PhrkOnLsh> tkz, genii
<Keiwie> hey all
<alpha> hey :D
<genii> PhrkOnLsh: You're welcome.
<dROg> anybody on ?
<dROg> i've found a sort of a problem yesterday when installing jaunty :)
<dROg> it seems that net-tools has some sort of bugs
<genii> dROg: If you believe it's a bug, please post it as such on Launchpad please
<skierpage> genii, thanks for the 32-bit on 64-bit pointer.  Alas that talks about using apt-file, which I don't have.  Is there an option for aptitude like "--architecture i386"
 * skierpage can't believe that the greatest feature of Linux -- easy and free package installation and maintenance -- is such a mess.
<genii> skierpage: Possibly, but I use mostly apt-get or dpkg and not familiar with the aptitude options. Maybe look at it's manpage
<MushroomKingdom> Can someone help me figure out WINE or steer me toward somewhere that can?
<geek_> MushroomKingdom: what specifically do you need help with?
<MushroomKingdom> geek_: My games never seem to work.
<geek_> MushroomKingdom: checked the compatability list?
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah, they're on there
<MushroomKingdom> Starcraft wont play, it crashes. Myst 3 : exile wont play, it crashes.
<geek_> hmm
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah :(
 * geek_ hasn't tried games on it before >_>
<MushroomKingdom> D:
<MushroomKingdom> I'm having bad luck with wine. Even old DOS games crash or don't play at all
<bereznev> Всем Привет!
<genii> !ru | bere
<ubottu> bere: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> Blah
<kannan> during startup i get X server startup timeout and the session several time returns to TTY2..i am using intel 945GM chipset.. can anybody please help to resolve this problem ?
<dwidmann> I've got a curiosity question, presuming somebody is around to answer it. Is there a way to mount gzipped filesystems? (I really doubt this, but It would definitely be handy if it could be done)
<kozz> dwidmann: there are filesystems that supports compression, squashfs for example
<dwidmann> kozz: I know, but that's not what I had in mind ... I was just wondering about tapping into an existing backup ... I didn't think it could be done without gunzipping it first though.
<dwidmann> (though it'd be cool if I could)
<emre> slm
<emre> m'llet
<emre> turk yokmu
<qazwsx> hi
<www> ola
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> i just told my alternate cd to encrypt my home dir...  what happens if i have to boot a livecd and chroot?  will i be asked for a pw to unencrypt?
<fehrp> hey all
<fehrp> in 9.4 my firefox process does not get killed upon closing it.
<fehrp> in 9.4 I get funny artifacts in kile and other editors
<fehrp> in 9.4 my wlan interface is deactivated by default and my bluetooth activated by default. In what universe does that make sense?
<fehrp> in 9.4 knetworkmanager is still not working, as also in 8.10 not. It does not connect to wlan-ap's even if it sees them.
<fehrp> thank you kubuntu for assuring me that updates and the word "stable" are not to be understood in the conservative way (as is)
<kaddi> hello everyone :)
<bazhang> hi
<bned> hello everybody, I have some troubles upgrading to jackalope, can someone help me?
<bazhang> bned, please specify what troubles
<bned> well, when I start the update widget and click on it and select the option to update I get the release notes and then this error message "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server" so I waited a couple of days and tried again - the same thing
<bned> I just tried to download the alternate CD and try this method
<bned> but
<bned> as it estimates my system it finds my skype package and wants to remove it, but it says it is in some kind of blacklist and the insallation shuts down
<bned> so I don't know what to do
<bazhang> bned, tried after removing skype?
 * bned is trying
<bned> hmm it works now :)
<bned> thanks a lot! :)
<bazhang> great :)
<bned> but it's strange bug imo
<jolala_> I just did an install but the font size on the login screen is to big (a letter almost uses the whole screen) how to fix this?
<BlackIdentity> i have problem with VMware drivers !shared folders are not working :( and also not able to transfer any file from VM to host :(( ! any solution ! using = Xubuntu 9.04 ! please try to help me :p ! if any have a soluion for my prob !! <VMware updated >
<BlackIdentity> i have problem with VMware drivers !shared folders are not working :( and also not able to transfer any file from VM to host :(( ! any solution ! using = Xubuntu 9.04 ! please try to help me :p ! if any have a soluion for my prob !! <VMware updated >
<Freyr> is skype runing on jaunty ?
<kaddi> Freyr: just installed it on my machine, seems to work fine :)
<linux-hdtv__> How can i make a screenshot on Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Freyr> linux: use ksnapshot
<linux-hdtv__> thank you, freyr
<Freyr> :)
<oobe> its binded to print key
<oobe> print screen button
<linux-hdtv__> that would be great, oobe, on kubuntu 9.04 64bit nothing happens when i press PrintScrn
<oobe> ah ok
<Freyr> is there a way that my quick cam logitech to work on jaunty ?
<oobe> i have it disabled myself but that is my preference i thought defaults made it happen
<Freyr> this is what lsusb returns: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<oobe> linux-hdtv__, you can enable it in systemsettings
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<linux-hdtv__> oobe, under Input Actions ?
<oobe> linux-hdtv__, keyboard & mouse
<linux-hdtv__> oobe, under Keyboard & Mouse, KDE component: khotkeys, PrintScreen there is nothing ...
<oobe> yeah you add in what you want that key to do
<linux-hdtv__> (Keyboard & Mouse: Global Keyboard Shortcuts: KDE component: khotkeys: Printscreen)
<oobe> Keyboard & Mouse: Global Keyboard Shortcuts: Kwin: Desktop screenshot to clipboard
<linux-hdtv__> thanks :-) it's a bug in the window, when small, there is only grey space there, you have to maximise before the options become visible.
<oobe> the way my keys are next ot each other i find it really annoying cause i accidently press it instead of backspace
<oobe> and somtimes i press backspace several times so in kde3 i disabled it
<oobe> or else i would somtimes launch 10 instances of ksnapshot at once
<linux-hdtv__> i understand. Kubuntu 9.04 is very buggy, and i have the impression they are not interested in correcting bugs.
<linux-hdtv__> under Global Keyboard Shortcuts: khotkeys: PrintScreen: Custom: "Print" is activated, but it has no effect: PrintScrn does not work.
<iboga> jelou ayam yo mismx!!
<iboga> your go the meys! o ke
<linux-hdtv__> i just installed katalog, but bash says command not found.
<claudio_> does anyone know how can i make directly the upgrate of my ubuntu 8.10 to the last ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> claudio_: sudo update-manager-kde -d
<bned> damn, jackalope gave errors during install and now A LOT is screwed up :/
<bned> how can I alternatively activate video drivers of nVidia?
<maco> claudio_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<claudio_> thx so much
<dsmith_> hello, I am running 8.04 and when I copy folders from one drive to another, it leaves a grey folder and seems to duplicate the folder instead of moving it
<ActionParsnip> dsmith_: hold shift when you drag it
<dsmith_> ok, but why does it do that?
<dsmith_> ActionParsnip: why does it do that?
<ActionParsnip> dsmith_: the default is copy (i guess)
<ActionParsnip> dsmith_: depends on the file manager
<dsmith_> heh I selected 'cut' in dolphin
<claudio_> at what serves this file source.lit from (/etc/apt/sources.list
<Freyr> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<QContinueum> when doing a drive-to-drive click and drag on files, the default action is to copy
<QContinueum> windows is the same way
<QContinueum> or rather, that is also the case in xp
<bned> I won't ever upgrade until the support exire for good
<bned> too many problems ******
<linux-hdtv__> bned, where ?
<bned> kubuntu
<bned> I had perfectly working OS with all I need, now half the programs are uninstalled for some reason and I have no display drivers :/
<dsmith_> QContinueum: thats really odd
<dsmith_> I highlight the batch of files and selected cut
<dsmith_> ans then got the other drive and select paste
<dsmith_> i'm trying konq now
<bazhang> view hidden folders in dolphin? any ideas on how to do so?
<bned> alt+.
<bazhang> thanks :)
<jarle> I fail to use the KDE 4.2 Network Management to setup a manual IP, I set Address 192.168.1.100 Netmask prefix 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.1.1, but I seem to be unable to actually apply these settings?
<gio_> hi
<melroy> Hellow
<jarle> somehow the netmask prefix is always reset to 0 when I go back and edit the settings??
<slap> does tor work under jaunty with kde 4.2?
<akash> How to speed up Ktorrent speed???
<etfb> I need to connect to my work computer from my Linux laptop at home, using VPN and Remote Desktop.  Is that possible with Kubuntu?
<etfb> akash: 1. More seeds. 2. Fix your firewall. 3. Luck.
<akash> Thanks for ur suggestion but doing iptables off will do the magic or not
<geek_> akash: turn on protocol encryption as well
<vbgunz> if you were testing jaunty all along with the jaunty repos. now that its finalized, there isn't anything to do but dist-upgrade right?
<mackk431> hi kubuntu lover
<oobe> vbgunz, if your still around the answer is yes that should work
<amgarchIn9> are there some known issues with knetworkmanager in Jaunty. After upgrade it seems to be broken for me
<_Whipper> amgarchIn9: for me a little buggy too..
<ubsafder> can i change the language of a kubuntu install from english to whatever even after installed so all changes to that language ?
<ubsafder> or once installed there will always be left over in english ?
<bazhang> ubsafder, sure you can change
<bazhang> ubsafder, you just need to install the necessary language packs
<ubsafder> ok then i change kde locals ? of will that be done for me ?
<ubsafder> like keyboards....
<bazhang> ubsafder, you switch , then will be asked to install the packs (in jaunty at least)
<vbgunz> anyone puts there computer to sleep? do you come back without a problem or is your screen black?
<ubsafder> ok i will try and pray thanks for the tips
<JuJuBee> Can someone help mee get my wireless card (ATH9K) working?  Network manager sees it lshw - C network displays it, but I cannot gett it to connect to my router.
<JuJuBee> where is adept in the new kde4.2.2 menu's?
<kaddi> JuJuBee: it used to be under settings, but with the update to jaunty it disapperared from my menu. You can just enter "adept" in the searchbox at the top and it will show you the matching entries :)
<go7hic> aria2c rules ;)
<go7hic> http://i44.tinypic.com/2nurmgw.png
<JuJuBee> kaddi : doesn't seeem to be on my system  ? weird... intstalling now.
<JuJuBee> Why does uname -r show 2.6.27-11 but I think I have 2.6.28-11 installed
<oobe> JuJuBee, cause you booted 2.6.27 instead
<oobe> modify menu.lst to boot 2.6.28
<oobe> or select it when you boot
<JuJuBee> Dont have 2.6.28 option in menu.lst
<JuJuBee> can I copy paste and change
<JuJuBee> change 27 to 28 ?
<apparle> how to edit fstab to auto mount various drives
<amstrong> hello
<kaddi> hi :)
<Guest36009> hi
<amstrong> I use kubuntu 8.04.2 now
<kaddi> nice :)
<Guest36009> yes, Icd
<amstrong> it is begin of my linux
<amstrong> life
<kaddi> so you like it? :)
<amstrong> it is good
<amstrong> yeah
<mackk431> i love it
<amstrong> all the prgrams is free,good
<mackk431> where can i send the money
<mackk431> i would like to give money to show its worth it
<kaddi> !donation
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<jewel_> there anyway to uubuntu to jaunty wifast internet connection? i cant do it with alternate install cd which is also trying to get the packages downloaded from internet. is there any way out?
<amstrong> i don't know
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jewel_> is there anyway to upgrade ubuntu to jaunty without fast internet connection? i cant do it with alternate install cd which is also trying to get the packages downloaded from internet. is there any way out?
<amstrong> i'm updating to 9.04.2
<amstrong> bye.
<mackk431> i dont have a credit card
<jewel_> i'm using a 20kbps line with which the upgrade will take about 12 hours. but i dont that much uninterrpted time.
<amstrong> my about 50kb/s
<amstrong> it's slowly too
<kyle_> !twinkle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinkle
<kyle_> !!twinkle
<kyle_> twinkle!
<nad> hello guys
<nad> can I make a 3d cube in kubuntu
<drbobb> hey I wanted to give the netbook remix interface a spin, so I installed ubuntu-netbook-remix on top of my kubuntu
<drbobb> so far so good, but the netbook interface is malfunctioning for me in weird ways
<drbobb> performance sucks, and especially my usb mouse isn't working correctly, the cursor lags horribly. The funny part is it behaves mostly normal if I use the touchpad(?)
<m_tadeu> hi...my apport just quit working....now I don't get the report bug window....only the krash report window
<m_tadeu> how can I make apport work again?
<malik_> hi, is it possible that i install all the latest ubuntu updates  on my desktop and then use these downloaded updates to get my laptop updated?
<kdjtar> malik_, yes. all you need is to copy the content of /var/cache/apt/archives from you desktop to you laptop (same directory)
<kaddi>  i want to use dolphin to try my images. But the preview images are to small, is there a way of showing the images almost fullsize, with just one line of files, so that i can select files as i go along?
<kaddi> and still see some details on the pictures?
<javier__> hello kaddi
<kaddi> hello javier__
<kdjtar> kaddi, use the information panel on dolphin, if you can resize the panel, the preview image will be resized automatically
<javier__> you have to select preview in the tool bar and next details
<malik_> thanks kdjtar
<kaddi> kdjtar ah thanks :)
<kaddi> thanks javier__ got that :)
<asdzxc> hi
<asdzxc> i have problems with sound in 9.04
<asdzxc> for example no sound in flash player
<asdzxc> in Firefox
<asdzxc> but when u run sudo firefox, sound works
<psyco> hey, how do I change the colour of the amarok menu bar? its too light.
<psyco> http://i41.tinypic.com/2hofeio.png
<m_tadeu> asdzxc: try to remove a package called pulseaudio
<asdzxc> m_tadeu: cool, it works now
<m_tadeu> :)
<asdzxc> m_tadeu: but i still don't have sound in mplayer
<m_tadeu> I dont' know about that...since I don't use mplayer, I never ran into that problem
<asdzxc> m_tadeu: thnx anyway, removeing pulseaudio fixed sound also in wine
<mooperd> with 9.04 php files are downloading father than displaying in my browser. Apache2, php5
<mooperd> has anyone else seen this
<mooperd> ?
<mooperd> Unsure if I should register this as a bug.
<asdzxc> m_tadeu: adding -ao alsa to mplayer fixed the problem
<asdzxc> m_tadeu: now i had to find how to set it in config file
<tk> x
<mooperd> when kubuntu is mounting disks, specifically a mac disk that I have, I am not able to access the files in the home directories without root access.
<mooperd> can I change a setting so that the disks mount with full permissions for everyone?
<mooperd> automatically
<dwidmann> mooperd: well, on a partition by partition basis, you can set that up in the /etc/fstab file
<ch_> hello
<mooperd> dwidmann: nah, I want any disk that I plug in on the usb to have full permissions for everyone to do whatever.
<dwidmann> or you can just chmod it if it's a *nix style permission, so user 1000 owns the files/dirs
<mooperd> I plug in a lot of disks!
<dwidmann> mooperd: hmm, I dunno about that, if it can be done, it probably has something to do with hal or udev
<mooperd> chmod all the files? that would break the file systems.
<dwidmann> mooperd: oh?
<mooperd> dwidmann: yeah, they are typically internal disks and so on that have to go back to being internal disks once I have got the data off etc
<dwidmann> mooperd: gotcha
<rogorido> asdzxc: for mplayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77329.html
<ActionParsnip> mooperd: use /etc/fstab and use the blkid, you can then plug in what you want and it will mount with those options
<dwidmann> hmm, blkid eh? sounds interesting
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<drbobb> ok maybe there is a channel dedicated to the netbook remix?
<drbobb> !ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drbobb> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<mooperd> Is there any way of controlling how disks are mounted in kubuntu with the device notifyer thing?
<juan_> Anybody runing 9.04 ?
<drbobb> bah
<mooperd> juan_: eye
<tsimpson> s/eye/aye/
<juan_> Ive downloaded it twice burned twice with ultimate iso and cant get it too boot?
<juan_> it just spins and shoots the finger at me?
<tsimpson> ultimate iso?
<juan_> yeah
<juan_> you got it cooking?
<tsimpson> we don't have anything to do with the "ultimate edition"
<dwidmann> juan_: You'll find most people tend to follow the current release (some will follow the current LTS though)
<Zorix> how can i fix pulseaudio sound so it doesnt do static instead of real sound
<juan_> sorry i dont get you dwidmann?
<juan_> moodperd is it worth it?
<Zorix> kubuntu gets worse with every release
<dwidmann> While we're on the topic of device notifier + mounting + stuff, I've got a question of my own. Is there any way to make them mount automatically as soon as they're detected?
<Zorix> why is this
<dwidmann> Zorix: define worse
<Zorix> less things work in new version then previous one
<Zorix> and dont bother telling me about bug reports because they dont do anything with them
<dwidmann> Hmm, everything seems to !workforme
<DarthFrog_>  dwidmann: Including knetworkmanager?
<dwidmann> DarthFrog_: hm, I'm wired
<DarthFrog_> Wired works.  Wireless is b0rked.
<Zorix> maybe i should switch to ubuntu or fedora instead
<Zorix> oh dont bother with knetworkmanager
<dwidmann> DarthFrog_: collective opinion seems to suggest that the worst part about Kubuntu 9.04 is knetworkmanager
<Zorix> i filed a bug report on that one.. it doesnt work either
<DarthFrog_> Zorix: Mandriva has a new release which is getting lots of praise.
<dwidmann> Zorix: not bothering with knetworkmanager sounds like a good idea
<Zorix> nice
<Zorix> i been a ubuntu person for 4 years now
<rogorido> Zorix: try mandriva
<Zorix> every new release has been worse than the previous
<rogorido> but give kubuntu 910 a chance ;-)
<DarthFrog_> I would have thought that knetworkmanager being b0rked would have been a show-stopper.
<Zorix> im trying to figure what else they can break in 9.10
<Zorix> yea me too
<Zorix> which leads me to believe they dont care about kubuntu
<DarthFrog_> Perhaps not care is somewhat strong.  Rather, it would seem that Ubuntu waits for no derivative.
<dwidmann> Zorix: they care about the LTS release 1000x more than the regular ones, if you can, use those
<bindaas> kde4 should not have come as default
<DarthFrog_> KDE4 rocks!
<dwidmann> bindaas: KDE3 is no longer maintained
<Zorix> i rather like kde4 by appearance but its not complete
<bindaas> kde 4 rocks only in appearance
<DarthFrog_> Nothing is ever complet.  Otherwise why would there ever be updates?
<Zorix> updates to fix things
<dwidmann> Software doesn't get finished, software gets released.
<Zorix> feature complete i mean
<DarthFrog_> Feature complete?  Then why would there ever be new versions?
<Zorix> anyways whats the deal with pulseaudio and why is it so crappy
<Zorix> kde 3.5 was feature complete it just got stability fixes and bug fixes etc
<DarthFrog_> Therefore, feature complete = development stopped.
<Zorix> no because 10 more releases after 3.5 was released
<bindaas> i have stopped using kde after experiencing kubuntu 8.10 for less than a hour,kde 4 can't be used on a workstation
<Zorix> if you think that was bad
<dwidmann> bindaas: upgraded to KDE 4.2.x ... quite a bit better
<Zorix> try 9.04
<dwidmann> bindaas: and KDE4.3 in a couple months will be even better still
<Zorix> i wish someone would tell kde to ditch 4.x and either start over again or continue 3.5
<DarthFrog_> Zorix: What's your issue with KDE4.2.2?  Other than knetworkmanager in Jaunty, it seems just tickety-boo to me.
<dwidmann> Zorix: why's that? KDE4 practically was starting over ... it was a massive overhaul
<DarthFrog_> Besides, you don't have to run KDE4.  You can stick with KDE3.
<bindaas> dwidmann: i will wait for next 3-4 kubuntu releases to use it again,i can't believe they have fixed  even 50% of bugs :p
<DarthFrog_> But 4 is the future.
<bindaas> yep
<dwidmann> DarthFrog_: the future is now :)
<DarthFrog_> Oh how profound. :-)
<Zorix> my favorite bug is the graphics glitches that appear all over the screen at random times.. right now i have part of google search, dolphin, and konversation jumbled graphic glitch right on my channel listing in konversation
<bindaas> kde 3 should come as default ,kde 4 should be experimental
<dwidmann> bindaas: if everybody stayed with KDE3, no progress would be made, no bugs would be fixed
<Zorix> im not a windows user but i cant recommend this garbage to windows people because i get laughed at
<DarthFrog_> bindaas: Well, then that would put the Kubuntu devs in the uninteresting position of maintaining obsolete code.
<Zorix> bugs arent getting fixed anyways so whats the point
<DarthFrog_> Zorix: Recommend Ubuntu, not Kubuntu, right now.  Ubuntu is more mature.
<dwidmann> KDE3.5 being no longer maintained is why they didn't support the Kubuntu Desktop as LTS for the 8.04 release
<Zorix> yea
<dwidmann> Zorix: http://bugs.kde.org
<dwidmann> Zorix: many bugs are fixed every day!
<Zorix> but im betting this graphics bug and pulseaudio nightmare is also in ubuntu
<Zorix> none of mine are
<DarthFrog_> If Kubuntu had stayed with KDE3, it would stagnate.  Who would be interested in advancing an obsolete system?
<wvmac> it easy to see that this is just the beginning of what kde4 will do and become
<Zorix> i always think about linus moving to gnome.. thought hell would freeze over.. guess he was right
<danco> kde4 is great!
<DarthFrog_> I'm kinda thinking that Kubuntu will be pretty much mostly for those who can provide their own support and only need a pointer in the right direction every once in a while rather than those who continually need their hand held.
<bindaas> DarthFrog_: and by the time kde4 with kubuntu Y.x is usable,half of the users would have stopped using it
<FRENCH> Help someone has rooted my machine
<drbobb> ok, let me venture a guess: kde4 becomes mature at release 4.5.10, and soon after is dropped. A new, fuly broken kde5 appears to take its place..
<DarthFrog_> bindaas: Well, then when it is as usuable as you want it to be, they can come back. -)
<wvmac> DarthFrog: i hope that is their goal because i don't like holding hands
<Zorix> DarthFrog_: i dont need my hand held i have been using linux for 12 years and i came here as a last resort before completely ditching this distro
<FRENCH> what shall i do?
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH:  Then unplug your network cable and re-install.
<Lykanthrop> anyone knows if there's a PPA with KDE 4.3 Snapshot?
<dwidmann> AS far as what I've heard, drbobb, they're hoping KDE4 can last a long, long time
<dwidmann> !neon | lykanthrop
<ubottu> lykanthrop: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<dwidmann> maybe
<DarthFrog_> In a while (a year I expect) KDE4 will surpass KDE3.
<Lykanthrop> thanks, dwidmann
<wvmac> Zorix: this is the best kubuntu release yet. you would be leaving at the wrong time
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH:  And then choose a stronger password and get behind a router.
<FRENCH> How do i set a different password?
<FRENCH> I really dont know much and this dude took advantage. Stupidly i fell for it
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH: If you've been rooted, you really should re-install!!
<mackk431> how got your machine routed @FRENCH
<FRENCH> Its a long story
<mackk431> ok i am listining
<DarthFrog_> And changing your password now likely wouldn't help you.  He's probably installed a rootkit.
<mackk431> listening
<FRENCH> This guy said he will help me to secure my pc
<FRENCH> And internet
<FRENCH> And he got me to install a load of shit
<bazhang> FRENCH, watch the language
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH: Good judgement comes from experience.  Experience comes from bad judgement.
<FRENCH> yeah
<DarthFrog_> Re-install and be done with it.
<FRENCH> Shall i reset my root password?
<mackk431> i would suggest to reinstall and choose a different login name and a different password
<bazhang> FRENCH, there is no root password, so no.
<FRENCH> kk cheers mackk431
<FRENCH> hmm
<Zorix> wvmac: i cant set a static ip using any gui tool, my audio is completely broken, i have graphics glitches all over the place, the system lags bad.. its the worst one yet
<daniele> ciao
<Zorix> worst part is devs are either new to software development or dont know where to find the bug tracker
<blindmelon> la lingua italiana
<Zorix> im almost inclined to contact shuttleworth see if he knows how bad his distro is getting
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH: If youi don't re-install and if he's installed a rootkit (overwhelmingly likely), then no matter what  you do, your machine is *permanently* rooted.
<bazhang> Zorix, did you have a support question?
<FRENCH> Shit
<FRENCH> Sorry
<bazhang> Zorix, or just looking for a place to rant/complain?
<Zorix> i did but i dont think its going to get answered either
<FRENCH> For swearing
<FRENCH> Damnit
<Zorix> i asked how can i fix the pulse audio static sound issue
<FRENCH> DarthFrog_, if i dont need to reinstall what should i do then?
<bazhang> Zorix, there is a channel to chat ---> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Zorix> thanks for the support
<bazhang> you're welcome.
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH: You do need to re-install.  WIth a new password.
<Zorix> idiot
<bazhang> Zorix, no need for that.
<FRENCH> kk
<mackk431> if you dont reinstall i would watch the internet traffic and if you have suspicious ips reinstall
<mackk431> use a sniffer or ip logger
<FRENCH> DarthFrog_, i changed my login pass.
<FRENCH> Is that a start?
<DarthFrog_> It's a start.  Now check for a rootkit.
<FRENCH> kk
<FRENCH> kk
<bazhang> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 174 kB, installed size 736 kB
<FRENCH> cant find a rootkit on ere DarkriftX
<FRENCH> DarthFrog_*
<DarthFrog_> Actually, to be accurate, you can't find a rootkit that the program you used knows about.  Still you might well be OK.  If it were me, I'd reinstall to be sure.
<FRENCH> reinstall what exactly?
<wvmac> does anyone know why digikam 0.10.0 in 9.04 doesn't change the theme colors like it is supposed to. under other distros it works.
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH: The whole operating system.  You can backup your home directory first.
<FRENCH> DarthFrog_, does that mean i have to set up the internet and everything again?
<DarthFrog_> Yep.
<FRENCH> ugh
<DarthFrog_> Scrub the disk.
<FRENCH> Cant go through that again i just cant
<DarthFrog_> Learn from your mistakes. :-)
<FRENCH> Its to much agro took me 2 weeks to get online ;(
<DarthFrog_> it'll be easier the second time. :-)
<DarthFrog_> What?  How come so long?
<FRENCH> It is harder with wireless
<DarthFrog_> Wireless is broken in Kubuntu Jaunty.
<FRENCH> ?
<bazhang> works here
<FRENCH> works here too
<kasubay__> Hi all, I have a few stupid question, could someone help me?
<FRENCH> okay so my password is changed. If i change my ip as well hopefully i will be safe
<DarthFrog_> bazhang: Well, what I should say is knetworkmanager is broken.  I can get wireless working manually with wpa_supplicant.
<bazhang> DarthFrog_, aha
<kasubay__> how can I stop a file transfer from dolphin? I can only find the info bar sometimes but it appears again and again so I dont think I closed it..
<kasubay__> help? ;)
<bazhang> DarthFrog_, knetworkmanager has never worked for me
<drbobb> guys, the nm-plasma-applet works not too bad if a working driver for your card is present
<bazhang> from dapper onwards
<ch_> once started, regardless which browser (opera,ff, konqueror) the memory usage goes up but doesn't go down again.
<DarthFrog_> bazhang: Which will be the method that almost all users will use to attempt wireless networking.
<bazhang> sudo dhclient wlan0 works though
<DarthFrog_> drbobb: Yes, it does.  But that is not the default in Kubuntu.  You have to know about it.
<bazhang> I thought Zorix quit :)
<FRENCH> whats the command to find out my routers ip address?
<DarthFrog_> Personally, I would like to see wireless networking (and networking in general) set up during the install.
<bazhang> ifconfig / iwconfig
<FRENCH> thanks
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH: It's LAN address or WAN address?
<FRENCH> Wlan
<drbobb> DarthFrog_: I did a clean install of Jaunty, and I don't think knetworkmanager is even present
<DarthFrog_> FRENCH: Come again?
<DarthFrog_> drbobb: I think you're correct.
<annma> hi people, is there a KUbuntu French channel please?
<DarthFrog_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<annma> thanks DarthFrog_
<DarthFrog_> de rien.
<drbobb> otoh my broadcom wouldn't work without b43-fwcutter, and iirc I needed to add that manually
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: you still around? Mind giving the details of that blkid setup you mentioned earlier? I hadn't realized it before ... but i actually have a use for it myself (now) ... looks like I need to mount with -o utf8...
<khaije1> amazing, the ubuntu channel has consistently grown but this chan is about the same size, isn't that weird?
<annma> DarthFrog_: not much luck in #ubuntu-fr
<annma> maybe they do not use KDE
<DarthFrog_> annma:  C'est la vie. Sorry.
<rmrfslash_> Is there anyway to tell if you're on an 802.11n connection?
<annma> damn
<rmrfslash_> Other than just transferring files and checking the speed
<ch_> \ch
<annma> maybe there are people with KDE 4.2.1 in German here?
<mackk431> i used rkhunter also and he gives me 2 warnings http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1410429
<mackk431> do you guys have an idea?
<khaije1> annma: i know, i just would have thought the growth would be more even
<xjjk> khaije1, annma: it could also mean that Kubuntu users are more satisified than Ubuntu users and have no need to be on IRC
<annma> lol I don't think so
<xjjk> my opinion, of course ; )
<DarthFrog_> mackk431: Looks like they are for pulseaudio.
<ch_> ich mag schweinsbraten
<ActionParsnip> !blkid | dwidmann
<ubottu> dwidmann: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<khaije1> xjjk: i think thats a good poing
<khaije1> *point
<kasubay__> how can I stop samba file transfers
<kasubay__> ?
<mackk431> yeah its something with pulseaudia rkhunter doesnt like
<DarthFrog_> !de | annma
<ubottu> annma: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<annma> I don't speak German
<DarthFrog_> mackk431: Then there's nothing to worry about. :-)
<annma> I only want to check a possible bug
<mackk431> hm
<annma> with utf8 chars in translation
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: hum, all that shows is the UUIDs/labels, that doesn't do me any good
<ch_> Hello everybody! I have a problem with browsers (opera,ff, konqueror). Once opened the memory usage goes up but doesn't go down again despite closing tabs. Anyone knows a fix?
<alandd> Amarok in 9.04 doesn't have a Devices tab?  How do I talk to my iPod?
<p_quarles> ch_: that doesn't sound like a problem
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: if you read your /etc/fstab you can see how those codes are used
<kasubay__> which file contains my settings?
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: add an entry for each blkid you get from each partition and add it to fstab
<p_quarles> alandd: Amarok 2 doesn't have that feature yet
<ch_> shouldn't the memory usage go down again after closing tabs?
<ActionParsnip> alandd: lots of folks are using amarok 1.4 from a PPA due to amarok 2 not having half the decent stuff in 1.4 (I use 1.4 for XUL remote)
<alandd> p_quarles: Really? Wow. Seems like that would be a mandatory feature.
<p_quarles> ch_: "memory usage" is more complicated than how you're characterizing it
<alandd> ActionParsnip: What is a PPA?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ActionParsnip> alandd: want the 1.4 repo for jaunty?
<alandd> ActionParsnip: Oh, yea!
<lorecaster> in partnership with my OCD, i have an icon on my desktop that i cannot get rid of. last night, while trying to mount an IMG file, i was given instructions to moutn it in terminal in a temp folder... and the file corrupted somehow and i deleted it. now i cannot get rid of the temp1 mount on my desktop... gives me the error "umount: /media/temp is not in the fstab (and you are not root)" when i right-click, unmoutn
<ActionParsnip> alandd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162954/
<lorecaster> -whimpers- help?
<ActionParsnip> alandd: add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: recreate the img file with   touch
<lorecaster> touch?
<maco> lorecaster: reboot?
<maco> lorecaster: or even..log out and in?
<lorecaster> tried rebooting
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: it creates a file named whatever you touch, or changes the last accessed date
<ActionParsnip> if the file exists
<maco> wait did you make the directory and then mount it there? cuz you have to rm the mountpoint after you're done...
<lorecaster> i found the img file in the trash...
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: if there is nothing mounted to the folder yu can ndelete it
<lorecaster> so sudo rm /media/temp1?
<ch_> I just recall that on my WinXP install the memory ,used only by the browser, would go down by closing tabs...
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: sudo rm -rf /media/temp1
<lorecaster> lorecaster@lorecaster-desktop:~$ sudo rm -rf /media/temp1
<lorecaster> rm: cannot remove directory `/media/temp1': Device or resource busy
<ActionParsnip> alandd: thne run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok14
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: i'd boot to root recovery console and delete it there
<lorecaster> alright... anyone else offer any other advice before i reboot?
<Adola> Ok, I'm about to upgrade to 9,04.  BUT, it says "This computer is running the AMD "fglrx" graphics driver.  No version of this driver is avaliable that works with your hardware in Unbutnu 9,.04.  do you want to continu?
<Adola> i need fglrx, or atleast, I THINK I do.
<alandd> ActionParsnip: Tried to do it through the KPackageKit. amarok14 does not come up in the list. I'll restart it. (I like to do things the GUI way since my non-geek friends like that kind of help)
<DarthFrog_> lorecaster: Well, you could use fuser to free the file/device.
<ActionParsnip> alandd: the gui sucks dude, its really unnecessary imho
<DarthFrog_> Then delete it. You don't have to reboot.
<DarthFrog_> !fuser | lorecaster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuser
<DarthFrog_> Hmm.
<ActionParsnip> alandd: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> alandd: copy and paste, save, exit, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok14
<ActionParsnip> alandd: slick, fast, easy
<alandd> ActionParsnip: I agree.  Going that path now.
<ActionParsnip> alandd: i never use gui for samba, apt and mounting
<Adola> So, what do I do if I want to upgrade to 9.04?
<DarthFrog_> Adola: From what version?
<Adola> DarthFrog_: 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Adola: sudo update-manger-kde -d
<DarthFrog_> Adola: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Adola> It's saying that I'm using AMD fglrx...and that no version of taht is avaliable for 9.04
<DarthFrog_> Either works. :-)
<bindaas> ch_: check that by doing cat /proc/pid/status|grep -i vmsize
<DarthFrog_> Adola: Hmm.  Try running jockey-kde and removing flgrx if its there.
<lorecaster> that worked! thanks!
<ActionParsnip> alandd: if you can master non-gui methods you can manage your system with ssh console ;)
<Adola> DarthFrog_: Well, it says I can continue...But, I need fglrx.  I use it.
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: which way?
<DarthFrog_> Adola: Then you don't want to upgrade right now.
<Adola> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
<ActionParsnip> Adola: if 8.10 works for you, don't fix it
<Adola> I always want the new stuff.....
<DarthFrog_> Adola: Or do the upgrade then manually install the flgrx drivers from the ATI website.
<Adola> Is that possible/
<alandd> ActionParsnip: I prefer the command line.  I use the GUI so I know how it works and can help my command line phobic friends
<DarthFrog_> Adola: Lead you not unto temptation, you can find it all by yourself?  :-)
<DarthFrog_> Adola: Yes, it's possible.  If you know what you're doing.
<ActionParsnip> alandd: i try to teach cli ways, specially in irc as its a text based chat
<DarthFrog_> And if you don't know what  you're doing, there be dragons!
<Adola> Oh dear....
<ActionParsnip> alandd: if you can get them to forward a port for you then you can connect to their PCs and do it for them ;)
<Adola> God, this is rather dissapointing.
<Adola> I can't believe they didn't make a driver for fglrx....Isn't that kinda popular?
<DarthFrog_> Adola: Who is they?
<Asus> hi
<DarthFrog_> Flgrx *is* the driver. :-)
<p_quarles> fglrx *is* a driver, last I checked...
<Adola> they=people who maintain linux.
<Asus> anybody managed to get broadcom WIRELESS working??
<ActionParsnip> Adola: depends who you ask, intel is more popular and is having masses of issues with video
<Adola> Sorry, I meant make a driver for 9,04
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom > Asus
<ubottu> Asus, please see my private message
<DarthFrog_> Adola: flgrx is ATI proprietary.
<Adola> I didn't know it was proprietary.
<Adola> I thought they gave out source.
<DarthFrog_> Nope.
<Adola> So, as of right now, there is no luck for me....
<maco> Adola: nope, definitely proprietary. there's an open source ati driver called "ati" that works well on older cards
<DarthFrog_> Adola: Well now, I didn't say that.
<DarthFrog_> :-)
<alandd> ActionParsnip: Amarok 1.4 up and running. rebuilding collection database. Complained that could not open sound device, though.
<DarthFrog_> !radeon | adola
<ubottu> adola: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alandd> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help, BTW!
<Asus> 00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> alandd: np bro
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Asus
<ubottu> Asus: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Asus> does it mean i need b43-legacy?
<Asus> (rev 02)
<Adola> This seems to be writen for 8/04
<Asus> i will try installing b43-fwcutter
<ActionParsnip> Asus: if all else fails, ndiswrapper is an option
<Asus> see you in another 5 minutes
<Adola> Well, I would consider using this, as I have an x300...But, the most recent one listed was for 8.04
<alandd> New problem with Amarok 1.4 on 9.04. Amarok sound system choices only include Xine. Xine not installed on my computer and apt-get reports no source for it.
<DarthFrog_> Adola: You could use the radeon driver instead of flgrx.
<Adola> Will that work just as well?
<alandd> Wait... Found amarok13-engine-xine package.  I'll try that!
<DarthFrog_> Adola: Just as well?  Don't know, I don't have a Radeon card.
<Adola> Oh dear....
<DarthFrog_> Adola: http://psung.blogspot.com/2009/02/configuring-radeon-r600r700-devices-on.html
<Adola> r600/r700?  What's that?
<kasubay> Could someone please tell me how I can copy my kde settings etc to another computer?
<Adola> I see....
<rogorido> kasubay: there are in HOME/.kde/
<DarthFrog_> Adola:  The GPU on the video card.
<p_quarles> kasubay: copy the .kde directory
<kasubay> I cant find that directory
<kasubay> is it usually invisible?
<DarthFrog_> kasubay: Files & directories that start with a "." are hidden.  That's what the "." means.
<kasubay> aaah, thx
<kasubay> sorry I'newbe
<kasubay> found it
<kasubay> paste it on the other computer an reboot?
<kasubay> or will it block, since it is in usage?
<DarthFrog_> kasubay: Try this, from the command line.  "cd" "tar zcvf kde.tgz .kde"
<DarthFrog_> Then copy the resulting kde.tgz file to the new computer and "cd" "tar zxvf kde.tgz".
<DarthFrog_> Yes, I know he could pipe it there. :-)
<kasubay> it says
<kasubay> kasubay@kasubay-laptop:~$ tar zxvf kde.tgz
<kasubay> tar: kde.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<kasubay> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<kasubay> tar: Child returned status 2
<kasubay> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<alandd> ActionParsnip: All is well now with Amarok.  I had an Adobe AIR application open, hogging the sound system.  Thank you again!
<ActionParsnip> kasubay: please use pastebin in future for multilined outputs
<ActionParsnip> alandd: awesome, np man
<kasubay> k
<DarthFrog_> !pastebin | kasubay
<ubottu> kasubay: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> alandd: i sugest xul tremote dude
<DarthFrog_> kasubay: You did not copy the kde.tgz file you made to your home directory on your laptop.
<hagabaka> when I press down a key it used to "autofire", but now it doesn't. any way to change it back?
<ActionParsnip> alandd: you an control arok via an xul enabled browser
<kasubay> mmh, so what do I have to do different?
<ActionParsnip> alandd: like a remote contro
<alandd> ActionParsnip: I'll have to try that.
<ActionParsnip> alandd: its swet, works with Android based mobile phons to :D
<drbobb> Hey, any idea where I might find help with ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<ActionParsnip> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<DarthFrog_> !netbook
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<ActionParsnip> Il get a factoid added
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: that page is kind of outdated, and it doesn't answer my questions anyway
<devilsadvocate> hi - i'm trying to get some usb to serial stuff to work. modprobe usbserial gives me a no such module error. did it change/move or something? any help would be appreciated
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: it has a link to the  ig, what moe do you ed
<ActionParsnip> *need
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: ig?
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: or add the repo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-team/ubuntu jaunty main
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install desktop-switcher go-home-applet human-netbook-theme maximus ume-launcher window-picker-applet metacity
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: its all on that link, why is that not EXACTLY what you wanted?
<Asus> omfg
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: UNR is available in Jaunty without any of that
<drbobb> aptitude install ubuntu-netbook-remix, and there
<drbobb> but performance of the netbook interface is horrible, I wanted to learn whether there's a way to tweak it to usable
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: well its a different way
<Asus> ActionParsnip: so there is no way?
<ActionParsnip> Asus: of what?
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: I mean it's horribly slow, stalls, mouse cursor's lagging etc.
<Asus> i mean, to install a wifi driver i need to download firmware from the internet
<ActionParsnip> Asus: use a wired connection until you get on your feet is all i can suggest, or use a usb stick
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: it simply isn't usable on a 1GB RAM machine
<Asus> what if i got not wired connection
<drbobb> or I am doing something wrong
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: really, i can run a full desktop system on 1Gb ram
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: i dont own a system with more than 1Gb ram
<Asus> what do you mean by using a usb stick??
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: well so can I, and I do. How is that relevant to my question?
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: id have thought the remix wiuld need less
<baker> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Asus: download the files you need from a system with web access and transfer with a usb stick
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: if I'm finding the netbook remix unusable, I must be doing something wrong, no?
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: why is it that you always have an attitude when i talk to you?
<baker> i wanna ask something
<ActionParsnip> !ask | baker
<ubottu> baker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: my apology if that's what you felt, it just seemed to me you weren't addressing my question
<baker> i have ubuntu 9.04 amd 64
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: submit a bug for the remix
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: its ok dude :D
<baker> what best firewall use for it
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: of course "I don't know" is a valid answer but I was hoping for a different one
<baker> what best firewall use for it
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: indeed, ive not used it personally but will be looking into it once i get my new hdd
<ActionParsnip> best | baker
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: well I just got a new hdd ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !best | baker
<ubottu> baker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | baker
<ubottu> baker: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<baker> u mean i don't need firewall but there's hide firewall into system
<baker> right
<ActionParsnip> baker: one is installed but not really configured, if you are using a router its not really needed
<baker> i connect from lan
<baker> how i configure it
<baker> sorry i know hard q
<ActionParsnip> baker: read the guides
<baker> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> baker: if you use lan and a router to share connection then it has a decent firewall due to the nature of nat
<Adola> Hey, anyone here use "Phun"?
<sponzor> hi
<sponzor> how to change video .avi to wave? or someting that i can record to cd like audio cd :P
<ActionParsnip> !info phun
<ubottu> Package phun does not exist in jaunty
<Adola> Well, I only ask, because I donwloaded it from the site, but I don't know how to...play it?  Or install it, or whatever I have to do...It's a .tarzip
<ActionParsnip> Adola: tar zxvf <file>
<Adola> I've extracted it.
<Adola> I mean, i don't know how to run it.  Iv'e never known how to do things like this.
 * KiRiLoS is away: AFK
<ActionParsnip> !away > KiRiLoS
<ubottu> KiRiLoS, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you need to read the contents of the folder there will be an INSTALL or README file
<Adola> I read the contents of the README file.
<Adola> It had nothing but a change log.
<Adola> I opened a terminal in the folder.  and "./phun" (There was a script called phun in the folder) and it said
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~/Phun$ ./phun
<Adola>   There are missing dependencies.
<Adola>   Please make sure that all the required libraries are installed.
<baker> hello again
<Adola>   Missing:
<Adola>         libpng.so.3 => not found
<baker> thx for help me in firewall
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you can use apt-file to see what package that file is in
<ActionParsnip> baker: np bro
<ActionParsnip> Adola: or you can nwebsearch
<iltano852> que es este?
<iltano852> que es esto????
<wizardslovak> hello
<iltano852> hello
<wizardslovak> what channel is ubuntu server on?
<iltano852> hablas españos?
<sponzor> how to change video .avi to mp3? or someting that i can record to cd like audio cd :P
<iltano852> español?
<ch_> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<zzAMzz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oobe> does anyone know how i get it to not show applications on desktop 1 when im using desktop 2 etc.
<oobe> like when i switch desktops i dont want to see apps running on desktop on in the  task bar
<blackoo> gostei
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I can't find this nwebsearch
<corpo> hola
<maela> hola
<maela> ?kes la casa ?
<corpo> Hola maela..que haces?
<Adola> !espenol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espenol
<DarthFrog_> !es | maela
<ubottu> maela: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Adola> Whoops :P
<Adola> !es
<maela> Aïe aïe aïe ki touse est
<ch_> I checked via cat /proc/pid/status | grep -i vmsize and it seems that firefox claims about 10MB more even after closing all tabs compared to starting. Anyway better than what system monitor said. Thanks bindaas!
<ActionParsnip> Adola: websearch i meant
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Adola> I can't find anything about install ing libpng.so.3
<wizardslovak> whats the command to get flash player?
<wizardslovak> apt-get install flash??
<k4_k4_> apt-cache search flash
<k4_k4_> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<drbobb> heck the netbook remix doesn't play too well with the rest of my system. No matter what, I can't prevent maximus from starting up in my gnome sessions, and the netbook launcher wants to start up even in a kde session
<BluesKaj> trying to get the Network manager to recognize my Belkin F5D8053N USB wifi adapter. I followed the instructions for ndiswrapper and running the windows driver within wine , but the driver fails to install completely. I guess that's the reason for the recognition failure . Any ideas or suggestions ?
<corpo> hello
<wizardslovak> lol you tube doesnt work
<ch_> cu
<BluesKaj> !flash | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wizardslovak> got it work
<wizardslovak> thx
<romain_> hi
<charly_> hola
<nonamegod> LO
<nonamegod> think i'l tray this new client
<nonamegod> so.... cul8r
<nonamegod> :)
<hume> hi...just upgraded to jaunty, and now I find nowhere in amarok where to connect my mp3-player --anyone knows how to connect media players in new amarok?
<PROject-Emerald> I have a really serious problem...
<PROject-Emerald> my computers display is entirely purple
<PROject-Emerald> every window is the color purple, anything white is purple, text is light purple
<PROject-Emerald> and it just randomly happened
<DarthFrog_> PROject-Emerald: Wow, you must really like purple.
<PROject-Emerald> No like
<PROject-Emerald> I don't know how to fix it
 * DarthFrog_ is grinning, ducking and running.
 * PROject-Emerald arms his .9MMUSP45
<DarthFrog_> PROject-Emerald: Sounds like either  your video card or your monitor is dying.
<PROject-Emerald> NOOOOOOO
<DarthFrog_> Try booting into another OS and see if its happening there.  Or booting the Live CD.
<PROject-Emerald> Well it's a Dell Dimension 2400... and when I restarted the entire boot menu was purple
<hume> anyone knows about amarok, how to connect to a media player?
<PROject-Emerald> like the white text saying DELL DIMENSION 2400 SERIES was purple
<DarthFrog_> PROject-Emerald: Hmm, definitely sounds like a hardware problem, sorry.
<PROject-Emerald> should I try to plug my monitor in to the onboard videocard to check?
<DarthFrog_> Couldn't hurt.
<PROject-Emerald> Ok
<PROject-Emerald> Brb
<jessie> human_blip: It's kinda a pain in Amarok 2, atm
<failers> hi just installed kubuntu 9.04 and a process called klis3lv02d is constantly using 5% of my cpu what that process?
<hume> guess you mean me...
<hume> jessie,
<hume> jessie, is there a way of doing it at all?
<kintoooo> FOr irc QUassel > pidgin
<jessie> hume: Yes, there is.
<jessie> just a sec
<jessie> Okay, be sure you have the "Media Devices" applet added someplace
<hume> jessie, what applet is that?
<PROject-Emerald> omg
<PROject-Emerald> Im so dumb
<DarthFrog_> PROject-Emerald: What happened?
<jessie> Media Devices. Like, go to the little green plus in the middle-bottom and click that and then click "Media Devices"
<PROject-Emerald> my videocard wasn't plugged in all the way
<PROject-Emerald> -,-\\
<BluesKaj> I've been advised that a kernel module is missing , what dir should I look in ?
<DarthFrog_> PROject-Emerald: You've learned something. :-)
<hume> jessie, you mean that little applet in the panel that tells me that a new usb device is connected?
<jessie> hume, no in Amarok it'self.
<PROject-Emerald> Haha I almost cried =[
<failers> no one knows what klis3lv02d does?
<hume> jessie, where in amarok do I find it?
<hume> jessie: back....
<hume> jessie: i find no such applet in the Amarok settings...
<Peace-> amarok 200 mb of ram lol
<Peace-> wtf
<rojhilat> hi, everybody
<rojhilat> forever kurdistan and israel
<jessie> sorry about that, hume
<jessie> working
<hume> jessie: np, no hurry
<jessie> what version of amarok are you using?
<jessie> brb again
<hume> jessie: amarok 2.0.2
<jessie> hume, okay. well, on the bottom of the amarok home screen, there's a little plus
<hume> jessie: ok
<jessie> hume, click on Media Devices
<hume> jessie: ok, left or right?
<jessie> left, hume
<hume> ok...nothing happens...
<kintoooo> hardware drives > isn't offering to install ati drivers. Instead showing "no proprietory drivers are in use" .
<kintoooo> I was able to install ati drivers in ubuntu
<kintoooo> any help please?
<jessie> hume: that's ok
<jessie> just a sec again
<cutiepie> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 to upgrade my hardy version (Kubuntu) to jaunty but even after pressing Fetch Updates, version upgrade does not appear
<cutiepie> can some one please help me out on same
<go7hic> Name	Final Fantasy XI Online
<go7hic> Votes  	 404
<go7hic> it's scary =)
<kintoooo> plz plz? I hate gnome...
<FRENCH> How do i uninstall?
<FRENCH> Need to uninstall kubuntu fast? Im rooted
<FRENCH> ?
<go7hic> format
<jessie> OKAY, BACK FOR GOOD NOW, HOPEFULLY
<PROject-Emerald> Lies
<jessie> *my bad for the caps
<PROject-Emerald> LIES!@!!@@!@!@#!$%$%$6
<FRENCH> Anyone?
<jessie> FRENCH: do you have ubuntu installed or something?
<FRENCH> jessie i have kubuntu
<FRENCH> Im rooted need to uninstall and get ubuntu
<FRENCH> Pleaz someone help i cant afford to wait around
<SubCool> Hey- lil help.
<hume> jessie: any ideas on what to do after left clicking on the Media Devices option?
<SubCool> sup french- altho i doubt i can help
<SubCool> My Stupid Q. - I updated to 9.04.. and lost my network manager.. i cant connect via wifi. wtf?
<hamdah> hello, I am new to this, could you tell me how it works? thanks a lot
<SubCool> I goto Adept- and it says its installed
<jessie> FRENCH: "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop && aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop"
<ActionParsnip> jessie: uninstalling kubuntu-desktop will not uninstall kde
<FRENCH> kk
<FRENCH> Cheers
<ActionParsnip> jessie: its a hollow metapackage
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | jessie FRENCH
<ubottu> jessie FRENCH: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<FRENCH> Look i need to install ubuntu and kubuntu is rooted what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> FRENCH: why is changing DE so time critical?
<ActionParsnip> FRENCH: how do you mean "rooted"?
<FRENCH> BECAUSE MY MACHINE IS ROOTED
<ActionParsnip> !caps | FRENCH
<ubottu> FRENCH: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<FRENCH> Fuck you
<SubCool> pardon his french
<jessie> ActionParsnip: Yes, true, but if installed with aptitude, it'll uninstall all packages ... blah blah blah
 * SubCool dies
<jessie> SubCool: LOL
<ActionParsnip> can anyone define rooted for me please, or is he talking in moron as i suspect?
<jessie> ActionParsnip: He was root?
<kdeuser> should i use aptitude or apt-get?
<SubCool> thats what i was getting
<ActionParsnip> kdeuser: both are equal
<jessie> so HE was rooted, i.e. the processs of becomeing root
<SubCool> i thought being rooted meant being ripped out, including the roots
<ActionParsnip> s/he's an idiot anyroad
<jessie> very impatient too
<SubCool> any idea on the wifi manager?
<jessie> SubCool: do "iwconfig" and see if your device shows up
<SubCool> guess not-
<SubCool> lol
<SubCool> wait- eth1 has some info..
<jessie> SubCool: try something like "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid YOURESSID"
<Steenus> hello people, anyone knows why my screen resolution is not saved after reboot (ATI card, kubuntu 9.04).
<SubCool> jessie, it just says in ESSID the name now..
<SubCool> no ip or anything
<SubCool> how do i get the gui to come back up?
<jessie> SubCool: that's fine
<jessie> SubCool: Okay, well, we know your card's working
<jessie> lol
<jessie> SubCool: Unlock your widgets
<jessie> on kde
<SubCool> hey r
<jessie> Okay, now add a new widget
<jessie> Search for Network. It's the "Network Management" one
<SubCool> jessie, i dont have internet to DL it
<jessie> SubCool: Ohhhh... haha... then we'll finish connecting you manually
<draik> Hello everyone.
<jessie> okay, is your network password proteted?
<jessie> if so, wep or wpa?
<SubCool> it is
<SubCool> but we could use the neighbors
<jessie> okay, then we'll use theirs. lol
<jessie> okay, do the "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid TheirESSID"
<SubCool> already on it
<SubCool> lol
<jessie> Perfect
<jessie> and after that do "sudo dhclient eth1"
<SubCool> jessie, iwconfig state unassociated
<SubCool> iand no IP
<ActionParsnip> you can set it permanently in n/etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<jessie> ActionParsnip: yeah, you could do that... hmm..... but the state being unassociated is bothering. that means we won't be able to connect. :(
<jessie> SubCool: Oh! You misunderstood me earlier, I think
<jessie> I don't know..... but I have to go now.....
<jessie> :(
<jessie> sorry!
<Shadowkllr> hey guys, i'm installing kubuntu 8.04 on a friends' computer.  It kept hanging at "Starting up" after I got it installed.  I turned off quiet and the splash and it's saying smp motherboard not detected
<alberto_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Shadowkllr: try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> Shadowkllr: you may have to disable somethng
<alberto_> is there any way to update from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 (not 9.04)?
<alberto_> with kubuntu 9.04 i have a problem with the driver of the graphic card
<ActionParsnip> Shadowkllr: also read the bottom 5 posts here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9220
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade'
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<failers> why is it so hard to get kdevelop to work on kubuntu :/
<failers> if i use older kdevelop from repo it just complains no kde libs and much other stuff if i install the kde4 kdevelop from repo i dont get any project templates or anything
<mermshaus> Hi. I'm looking for a CD->ISO converter under Kubuntu. Any suggestions?
<wizardslovak> my wireless doesnt work
<wizardslovak> what should i do?
<SubCool> wizardslovak, wire it
<ActionParsnip> mermshaus: use dd
<ActionParsnip> mermshaus: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/image.iso
<mermshaus> ActionParsnip: ah. thx :)
<ActionParsnip> no need for a stupid gui
<wizardslovak> so how should i fix it??
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> anyone??
<wizardslovak> noones here
<waltzingalong> seems that way
<Guest92562> im trying to get my ip settings in terminal but it say ipconfig is an invalid command
<Guest92562> how can i get my ip settings ?
<bindaas> ifconfig
<wizardslovak> how to enable super user?
<wizardslovak> sudo su password?
<bindaas> yep
<tsimpson> wizardslovak: why do you need to?
<wizardslovak> i am used to
<bindaas> used to?
<wizardslovak> it says unknows ID
<tsimpson> you can do "su", but not "sudo" ?
<wizardslovak> yes i came from suse linux
<wizardslovak> yes i can
<tsimpson> there is no need to open security holes because it' what you're used to
<wizardslovak> lol
<tsimpson> there's nothing su can do that sudo can't
<wizardslovak> i know
<wizardslovak> but always type sudo
<wizardslovak> type su once and do what you wont without typing sudo
<tsimpson> sudo -i
<tsimpson> done
<tsimpson> that gives you a root shell
<tsimpson> -> there's nothing su can do that sudo can't
<bindaas> it is ok to do sudo su in some situations
<Hmail> why is everyone panicking about using the root account? If someone gains access to your account, he/she can simply do a sudo -s to get full root access. And afaik sudo -s (or su) is the same as logging in with the root account.
<bindaas> there are situations where you just have to do sudo su ..
<Pllo> q mas
<Pllo> ne csito ayuda
<Hmail> bindaas: I know, and I won't type sudo for everything I do, but why not logging in as root?
<Pllo> instale kubunto 8.4 y no me reconoce la targeta de red
<Pllo> tengo un portatil acer
<Pllo> 5102
<bindaas> Hmail: logging in fresh from gdm/kdm ?
<fungos> anyone good at xorg.conf here? I have some issues after upgrade 8.10->9.04
<Hmail> bindaas: Well, I don't need a gui for root access, but I use it a lot of time on one of the consoles
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<Hmail> fungos: just drop your question and see if an answer comes up :)
<ign0ramus> can someone on jaunty pastebin their "/etc/rc6.d/S90reboot" please?
<bindaas> Hmail: there is difference, if i do a gui login ,i will run most applications as superuser that's bad
<fungos> I have a nvidia vga with 2 dvi out. The main one is to my monitor. The other, is connected to a TV using a dvi-hdmi cable. The problem is that in 8.10 I had 2 desktops (with the same user logged in at the same time) and now with 9.04 it is 1 desktop that goes from my monitor 19" to my TV 52"...
<Hmail> bindaas: Why would that be bad? If you don't trust the application, why do you even have it on your computer?
<hax0r> I have a Dell Latitude D830 with 8.10 on it which won't boot, but I have a lot of data on it, I'd like to upgrade/repair to 9.04, please help!
<fungos> I already disabled xinerama, and tried some different configs usign nvidia-settings and by hand.. TwinView on/off too. The same xorg.conf from before doesnt work now.
<Hmail> I agree on Windows, there is so much you can't see, but especially on Linux, where you can see everything, just only use applications you fully trust
<Hmail> hax0r: You can insert the install cd for 9.04, and use the live distribution. From there, you can backup any data you want
<tsimpson> bindaas: you *never* need sudo su
<hax0r> Hmail: thanks, but I was hoping to do a repair/reinstall/upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and fix it
<hax0r> without losing my data
<hax0r> or having to do a separate backup/restore operation
<ign0ramus> can someone on jaunty pastebin their "/etc/rc6.d/S90reboot" please?
<Hmail> ign0ramus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163115/
<ign0ramus> thanks Hmail
<bindaas> Hmail: say you have downloaded the software which either intentionally or unintentionally does whatever with system files when you login as root
<Hmail> hax0r: I'm not sure what will be overwritten (or removed) if you upgrade to 9.04, so I would recommend to do a backup, but if you trust it, you can simply upgrade. I bet the boot problems will be fixed if you upgrade.
<bindaas> tsimpson:there is a case where i am doing it
<tsimpson> bindaas: what is that exactly?
<samuel> Hello
<hax0r> I'm not exactly clear on how to upgrade, I have both the normal and alternate versions burned, I can boot to either one but don't know where to go from there, it looks like it wants to repartition and I don't want to do that
<tsimpson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hax0r> ok, I'll go check that out, thanks
<bindaas> tsimpson: i have to run a server application which require a port< 1024 ,also i need the environment variables setting done,in that case i need sudo su
<tsimpson> bindaas: that doesn't explain why you need sudo su?
<tsimpson> do you just want a root account?
<tsimpson> or root shell rather
<bindaas> yep but i need environment setting of the user Foo
<tsimpson> so "sudo -u Foo -i"
<Hmail> bindaas: I don't just run software I don't know (and trust), but yeah, if you are just trying out some software, don't do it as root :)
<Hmail> tsimpson: what is the difference between that and su Foo?
<tsimpson> Hmail: nothing really, except with su you need Foo's password, with sudo you use yours
<tsimpson> and sudo su is _always_ superfluous
<tsimpson> as it authenticates twice
<ubuntu> how do i change resolution in kubuntu?
<hax0r> I'm unable to upgrade, I try "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and I get an error lin 37: /jaunty not found
<billytwowilly> Hi, how do I turn off this screen locking thing that started after I upgraded to 9.04?
<emegias> hi
<hax0r> how can I upgrade/repair a non-bootable 8.10 to 9.04?
<wirechief> hax0r: maybe you can chroot into it from a livecd
<wirechief> hax0r: and then reinstall the grub
<hax0r> OK, thanks, I'll try that
<wirechief> hax0r: i think you need at least to bind 4 different folders
<hax0r> wirechief: I'm not sure what that means
<wirechief> hax0r: well i have a short howto, i can try to paste it to a url for you
<hax0r> I would appreciate it!
<wirechief> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/sda5/dev
<wirechief> sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/sda5/proc
<wirechief> sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sda5/sys
<wirechief> sudo chroot /mnt/sda5
<wirechief> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<hax0r> actually grub boots
<hax0r> I can get to the login screen
<hax0r> but when I try to login it craps out
<hax0r> and won't go to the desktop
<wirechief> hax0r: oh
<BluesKaj> !rt2870
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2870
<wirechief> hax0r: thats different
<hax0r> so I got to the login screen and did ctrl-alt-f2
<hax0r> and I can log in to the terminal from there
<wirechief> ok
<hax0r> and I have the 9.04 disk in
<hax0r> I need to know what to run to upgrade
<hax0r> upgrade/repair
<wirechief> hax0r: try to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hax0r> sweet, doing it now
<Master> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wirechief> hax0r: just use the default answers
<nadie__> hi
<baker_> hi
<nadie__> no speak ingles
<nadie__> soryy
<nadie__> :)
<baker_> i know i just say hi
<hax0r> wirechief: OK, I did that, went through the menus, rebooting now, gonna see if I can login to desktop
<baker_> sorry for that
<hax0r> when I try to login it gets to the globe and then freezes
<hax0r> no write acccess to '/home/nick/.ICEauthority'
<hax0r> KDE is unable to start
<krkelly_> i'm not sure if it's proper etiquette to just toss a question out there as i've never been on here before, but...
<hax0r> could not start ksmserver. check your installation
<krkelly_> i'm trying to connect my phone as a mobile broadband connection in kubuntu
<krkelly_> and i haven't had much luck.
<wirechief> hax0r: you have to fix the ICE thing
<hax0r> how?
<wirechief> last time i did used google to find the error
<wirechief> i think i have it in a note file , google while i look
<hax0r> I should tell you, this crashed because the laptop got dropped, I ran spinrite on it and fixed a bunch, but there is definitely some corruption
<hax0r> googling!
<wirechief> !google ICEauthority
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wirechief> well it works on #kanotix grrrr
<bindaas> tsimpson: sorry for delay,what is expected of sudo -u Foo -i ?
<hax0r> k, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136102
<hax0r> gonna try that
<tsimpson> bindaas: same as "su - Foo"
<hax0r> from a failsafe terminal : * " rm .Xauthority "
<hax0r> * " rm .ICEauthority "
<krkelly_> can anyone give advice on connecting cell phone for mobile broadband connection?
<hax0r> krkelly_: I have a tmobile wing, I plugged it in with the mini-usb , turned on internet sharing and voila it just worked like magic
<hax0r> turn on internet sharing on the phone, is it a windows mobile phone?
<hax0r> what kind of phone/os?
<wirechief> hax0r: give that link solution a shot
<hax0r> wirechief: ok, I just rm'd those two files and rebooting now, fingers crossed
<hax0r> wirechief: voila!!! FIXED, thank you!!!
<wirechief> hax0r: ;)
<bindaas> tsimpson: aha ok, in my case iam logged in as Foo ,i have a server application that requires port <1024,what i need is root login with the environment setiing of Foo
<bindaas> s/setiing/setting
<wirechief> hax0r: can we chat in a inquery ?
<bindaas> what i am doing is sudo su , then i run that application and in this way i can use the environment settings of Foo
<Filthpig> hi all. I installed the kubuntu-desktop on top of my standard gnome ubuntu 9.04 installation, and I kinda like kde 4 more for every time I log on. However, on my computer, an old HP Compaq nx7010, Kwin is really slow and sluggish. I have the same problem with Compiz in gnome, but Metacity is fine - Kwin automatically turns off compositing, but still it's slow and a bit buggy, especially when it comes to the plasmoids.. My computer uses
<Filthpig>  Radeon Mobility 9200 card.. Any idea what to do?
<Master> i tryed to install a program all it said were "Package ... has no installation candidate" what do i need?
<krkelly_> wirechief: do you know how to set up a mobile broadband connection to use your phone as modem to connect to internet?
<wirechief> krkelly do you mean using a phone over voip ?
<wirechief> krkelly: that voice over internet protocol  commonly used by skype
<Filthpig> I think he meant using the phone as a modem for UMTS or HSDPA
<Filthpig> (or other mobile internet connections)
<krkelly> i'm sorry, i'm going to dumb it down some because i'm a bit of a noob.  please bare with me...
<Filthpig> krkelly: all I had to do was to connect my LG phone to the computer and it was up and running as soon as I entered my mobile operator's adress
<krkelly> right now i'm on my xp laptop connected to the internet through my mobile phone
<wirechief> krkelly: i dont refer to cell phones as modem connected devices
<krkelly> sorry...
<krkelly> filthpig: what lg phone are you using?
<Filthpig> krkelly: kc910 renoir
<krkelly> hmm... okay.  i have an env2
<wirechief> krkelly: its ok , if you are wireless you can talk over that with programs like skype , it uses the internet
<Filthpig> I know the ubuntu team made a great effort for mobile internet adapters for Intrepd (8.10), so most adapters work out-of-the-box :)
<krkelly> well i'm familiar with voip, but what i'm really trying to do is connect my mobile phone (via usb) to the machine and then be able to browse the internet
<wirechief> krkelly: i dont know why you cant.
<wirechief> krkelly: does your provider offer the internet as a service ?
<Filthpig> krkelly: just try to boot into your ubuntu of choice and connect your phone via usb and see what happens
<Master>  i tryed to install a program all it said were "Package ... has no installation candidate" what do i need?
<krkelly> wirechief: yea.
<wirechief> krkelly: a phone usually is just a phone unless you subscribe via your phone provider to a internet package
<hax0r> yay, I'm upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04!!!
<wirechief> krkelly: like verizon , sprint att
<krkelly> wirechief: right.  i have the data plan.  i just want to be able to get it running on kubuntu
<doc___> hello, I updated my kubuntu from gutsy to jaunty, and now, I can't get konsole and xterm working, any suggestion ¿?¿¿?
<Filthpig> krkelly: what happens when you plug it in with ubuntu?
<wirechief> krkelly what does lsusb give ? do you see something that relates to your phone device ?
<krkelly> i get a notification and icon on the task bar (excuse me if i'm using the wrong terminology)
<krkelly> and i can open the connection manager from there
<krkelly> from there i think i saw a mobile broadband tab
<krkelly> and then i selected cdma
<wirechief> krkelly can you do sudo  ifconfig |pastebinit   and paste the url here ?
<Dragnslcr> doc___- if it isn't working, something is broken
<krkelly> from there i tried to configure as i did in xp on my laptop (that's how i'm connected to the internet right now)  i'm just going off the top of my head here... i'd have to try it again to be sure
<doc___> Dragnslcr: yup... but I don't know why... I tried xfce's terminal and it doesn't work too :/
<doc___> Dragnslcr: I did an aptitude dist-upgrade... only
<krkelly> wirechief: i'm not actually on the kubuntu machine right now
<Dragnslcr> !doesntwork | doc___
<ubottu> doc___: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<doc___> ...
<Dragnslcr> ubottu is just so much funnier than I am
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linux-girl> hi
<linux-girl> just installed the 9.04 today
<Filthpig> krkelly: I'd just connect the phone to the kubuntu machine and look through the settings one more time. I'm sure it'll work if everything is filled out correctly :)
<Filthpig> linux-girl: congrats
<wirechief> linux-girl was that a upgrade or your first install ?
<linux-girl> i'm wondering why pidgin and firefox won't go in the system tray.
<linux-girl> i changed from linux mint 6 kde
<Imbert50000001> pidgin usually does
<Imbert50000001> but im having some troubles using it with skype 2
<linux-girl> i keep accidently closing it out
<linux-girl> hmm
<linux-girl> i really want to give this a chance
<Filthpig> linux-girl: are you sure it's not just some setting in the respective programs that does it?
<Imbert50000001> kubuntu?
<linux-girl> i don't know Filthpig
<linux-girl> and yes Imbert50000001
<mackk431> anybody here familiar with tor net?
<linux-girl> not me mackk431
<Filthpig> linux-girl: I'd look through some settings just to be sure
<Imbert50000001> mackk431 mope. u think its worth using it?
<linux-girl> where do i look, Filthpig
<linux-girl> ?
<Filthpig> linux-girl: normally under something like Edit - Preferences in the program
<Dragnslcr> I didn't think Firefox minimized to the system tray without an extra extension
<mackk431> what you mean with "worth using it" imbert?
<linux-girl> wow that was easy
<linux-girl> thanks
<linux-girl> haha
<mackk431> i read some artikles in internet but i am still not sure what tor is
<mackk431> articles
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- it's for very paranoid people
<Filthpig> I know that on Gnome Pidgin is integrated with your username etc, but I don't know how that affects KDE, I'm using KDE for my first full day today myself :)
<mackk431> as far as i got into the mater is that it is going to hide your identy
<mackk431> matter
<mackk431> identity
<mackk431> omg my language sucks
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- it mostly will, but I wouldn't count on it too much
<mackk431> hm
<linux-girl> i prefer kde
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- it will also be a much slower connection to anything else
<Imbert50000001> y, me either @tor
<bindaas> tsimpson:thanks for your time !
<linux-girl> it has always just been in my sys tray automatically
<Imbert50000001> scroogle is worth giving it a try 2
<Filthpig> linux-girl: did you find out of it?
<linux-girl> i got it
<Imbert50000001> if someone wants ur ip and makes the effort to get it, he'll get it
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- unless you're doing something illegal, tor isn't worth using
<mackk431> so it is not hiding the identity @dragnslcr?
<Filthpig> linux-girl: great :)
<linux-girl> :)
<mackk431> hm
<mackk431> see i am german and here government is going to be paranoid
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- it just routes your connection through half a dozen other computers around the world
<Imbert50000001> <- german 2
<linux-girl> that makes me a little happier with this
<Dragnslcr> Unless there's something going on in Germany that I haven't heard about, you don't need tor
<mackk431> they made a new law that every person can be observed for 6 month
<Imbert50000001> ich meine nur: wemm einer wirklich hinter deiner ip her ist, dann hat er sie entweder schon oder kriegt sie trotz tor, denn das ist kein 100% schutz
<Imbert50000001> tor funzt nicht immer
<Filthpig> please keep it english
<Imbert50000001> sry
<linux-girl> just little things like that make me change distros a lot and i guess if i would just do a little investigating i could fix the problems.
<mackk431> isps are forced to store the internet connection for 6 month here
<Imbert50000001> they kinda changed it though recently
<Dragnslcr> linux-girl- you don't like Kopete?
<mackk431> the internet connection informations i mean
<linux-girl> not at all
<Filthpig> linux-girl: getting to know the programs and distros before switching is generally a good isea ;)
 * Filthpig seconds linux-girl on that - never liked kopete
<linux-girl> i'm addicted to trying new distros i guess.
<Dragnslcr> Why not? I stopped using Pidgin when they decided to force the magical resizing window on everyone
<mackk431> as far as i understood is that tor hides your route
<Filthpig> I don't like pidgin that much either ;)
<Imbert50000001> sadly kopete doesnt support skype
<Filthpig> the Skype crew should open their VoIP protocol
<mackk431> if your route is hidden the isp cant store the data
<linux-girl> i don't have any complaints about pidgin
<Imbert50000001> they really should - but they won't
<ghostcube> is there anythin gnew about the anjuta dist-upgrade bug
<linux-girl> i don't use skype.  i don't have a mic so no reason to use it.
<Filthpig> keep the clients closed if they like, but opening the protocols would be beneficial to everyone imho
<Imbert50000001> i mostly chat on skype 2
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I've never used Skype anyway. I don't like talking on the phone to begin with
<mackk431> they only will store the tor server you access to is that right?
<mackk431> route
<Kaesestange> same opinion here. anyone will profite when skype prot would be open
<Imbert50000001> @mack431 with tor? or generally
<Filthpig> linux-girl: video conferencing is quite nice, espescially since it's free ;)
<mackk431> with tor
<Dragnslcr> If I needed a voice connection, I'd rather use an open system like Jabber
<Imbert50000001> its not like they dont get any address with tor
<linux-girl> back when i used windows and i had a cam and mic it was cool, but i don't have any of those anymore
<Imbert50000001> if u r unlucky they r able to track you down
<linux-girl> and really  i have no use
<mackk431> hm
<Filthpig> Dragnslcr: yeah, but jabber just isn't as good as skype - skype is really good and cross platform, too
<mackk431> i need more information about tor how it works
<Imbert50000001> tor is a nice idea but no 100% defense
<Imbert50000001> just google tor
<Imbert50000001> c't article about tor is nice 2
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- your paranoia isn't really on topic for this channel
<mackk431> google data monster?
<mackk431> no way
<Imbert50000001> scroogle ;-)
<Dragnslcr> Filthpig- I'll take your word for it, since I've never used either one
<Dragnslcr> I think the last time I did voice was on Yahoo a few years ago
<Imbert50000001> btw: btt anyone using amarok 2.1 svn on kubuntu?
<linux-girl> right now Imbert50000001
<linux-girl> no i'm not
<linux-girl> i was earlier
<Imbert50000001> lol
<linux-girl> i am using audacious now
<Imbert50000001> ive been using it on arch
<linux-girl> it's skipping too
<linux-girl> :(
<Imbert50000001> looks better
<Imbert50000001> but i dont think its more stable is it?
<linux-girl> i'm about to switch back to amarok
<p-f> Hi, my sound device just disappeard. Where should I begin investigating?
<linux-girl> it doesn't skip
<p-f> +e
<Imbert50000001> @ p -f happened to be 2 today
<Imbert50000001> i had to restart
<p-f> good old "let's just reboot and see if the problem goes away", eh
<p-f> I've seen that somewhere before
<Imbert50000001> u name it
<Filthpig> amarok is sweetness, however I haven't used it for ages since I've been on gnome the last few years. Amarok is one of KDE's strongest cards imo
<Imbert50000001> agree @filthpig
<Imbert50000001> made me switch to kde together with some other apps
<p-f> I agree, it's one of the only software I do not completely despise using
<Imbert50000001> esp if u have lots of music
<Dragnslcr> Firefox is the only GTK program I use regularly
<Imbert50000001> me 2
<Lord_Drachenblut> I agree Filthpig and hoping that 2.0 will get up to speed soon
<mackk431> Google scares me
<Filthpig> p-f: why do you use computers if you despise using most software? ;)
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if the Firefox-qt project will ever be finished
<Imbert50000001> gimp and ooo installed
<p-f> Filthpig: they're a necessity
<robertss> kpackage manager seems a bit unstable.
<p-f> Filthpig: I'm not going to go around classifying eeg data by hand :p
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I use OOo once in a while, but I don't do much of it at home anyway
<Imbert50000001> kpackage is s*** compared to synaptic
<Lord_Drachenblut> Dragnslcr: has there been any updates to firefox-qt in awhile?
<mackk431> its like a huge monster hiding somewhere within the net i trys to collect all data it can get like a huge interstellar black hole it sucks in everything
<Imbert50000001> konsole^^
<mackk431> dont let google get you
<Imbert50000001> anyone keen on using yakuake?
<Imbert50000001> 1 of the best apps imho
<linux-girl> i installed synaptic
<Filthpig> never tried it, wha is it?
<Lord_Drachenblut> Imbert50000001: I use it all the time
<linux-girl> because kpackage sucked
<Dragnslcr> Lord_Drachenblut- not that I've seen
<Imbert50000001> you oughta try it out
<Imbert50000001> pop down terminal like the one in quake
<Lord_Drachenblut> Filthpig: it's a quake style drop down terminal window that supports tabs
<Dragnslcr> KPackageKit works fine for me, no stability problems. It's not perfect, but it's a lot better than the KDE4 version of Adept
<Imbert50000001> transperent backgrouns, profiles ...
<Filthpig> well my biggest KDE 4 complaint right now is breakage 2k with the open source radeon driver on my r200 chipset :(
<p-f> or you could just use aptitude in a console
<Imbert50000001> im lucky i got a geforce
<luis_> hi guys
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, not much love for video drivers lately
<Imbert50000001> i read about all those ati and intel issues
<Lord_Drachenblut> i just stick with apt-get or aptitude to install software
<luis_> good afternoon everyone
<Dragnslcr> I've heard a lot of people have problems with Intel's latest drivers
<Lord_Drachenblut> yo luis_
<doc___> luis_: hi
<luis_> :)
<Dragnslcr> Hopefully Intel can get them worked out. They've been the shining example of open source drivers
<Filthpig> Dragnslcr: haha, yeah everyone using intel is crying out in pain these days - Weird how Intel makes these MAJOR changes to their official drivers
<Filthpig> almost everything intel is broken these days
<Filthpig> however, as soon as Gallium3D and the new Mesa is out in the wild things will improve again - But right now Intel are losing users by the minute
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<Dragnslcr> I'm hoping that my next computer will be an Intel board with onboard video
<Kaesestange> so what can google do like no other company else when its about searching the web? i mean ok they ve developed some formula and started their crawlbots to spin the globe and stuff.. since a very long while even.. isnt that the same goal others trying to reach?
<p-f> Filthpig: I don't think they're losing users at all - most people are just stuck with what they have
<Dragnslcr> I have a GF 7900 right now, and it's more than good enough. I don't play PC games much any more
<und3rgr0undz3r0> So im new to KDE, i got KDE3 going on my laptop running Jaunty, but how do i get knetworkmanager to startup on default?
<p-f> future users, maybe
<Imbert50000001> google is: maps, commercials in the web( which is the strongest group overall), os, smartphones ... and so on
<Dragnslcr> It'll be weird, because I've only had AMD processors for years now
<Filthpig> p-f: I've seen several people in forums slapping in their old nvidia cards and swearing never to use intel graphics again
<Imbert50000001> not mentiong the ip saving search
<p-f> Filthpig: good luck doing that on a dell laptop
<Filthpig> p-f: hehe, true ;) But they still run the risk of losing people over to windows again
<Lord_Drachenblut> Dragnslcr: I have seen people praising nvidia all over the place because of nvdu
<p-f> Filthpig: I don't think they care what OS the people stuck with their cards use :)
<Dragnslcr> Lord_Drachenblut- never heard of that
<p-f> is nvdu awesome enough to fix my soundcard and hibernation issues? :p
<Lord_Drachenblut> Dragnslcr: it's a driver that lets you off load video decoding to a nvidia gpu
<Filthpig> these are fragile times for the expanding user base of Linux distros - a couple of broken drivers might stop the growth - and Intel is very open source friendly and I don't think they'll like losing linux users' trust
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<PhrkOnLsh> hey guys, I'm back. I fixed the dist upgrade and everything is running graet, except for Akonadi which I cannot get to start because the test says:
<Lord_Drachenblut> they have shown playing back 1080p video on a intel atom processor threw a nvidia gpu
<luis_> ok i am still trying to make my epson stylus cx5600 scan feature works, i did make a fresh installation of kubntu again to start over from 0 and i am following this how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5085446&postcount=38
<Lord_Drachenblut> p-f: i got suspend working on my laptop as soon as i ditched my proprietary driver for my video card
<ryback> hi all
<PhrkOnLsh> Default storage engine (InnoDB) is not available
<Lord_Drachenblut> PhrkOnLsh: sounds like mysql isn't installed
<p-f> Lord_Drachenblut: maybe I should try that then, assuming there's a nonproprietary driver for mine
<PhrkOnLsh> Lord_Drachenblut: it is.
<PhrkOnLsh> Lord_Drachenblut: I've got my amarok working perfectly with mysql backend, as proof :)
<luis_> but when i get to the make i got troubles an some body help me pls? this is what i got: http://pastebin.com/m4f26bdb6
<Lord_Drachenblut> PhrkOnLsh: I had the same issue with akonadi and I did a aptitude reinstall of akonadi to fix it
<Filthpig> gnite, all
<luis_> so any is there any one available to help me and find whats wrong pls?
<Lord_Drachenblut> luis_: I'm pulling it up to see if I can
<luis_> ok txs Lord:)
<luis_> Lord: should i pastebin the previous path i made?
<Lord_Drachenblut> luis_: let me look at this one and go from there first
<luis_> ok
<Lord_Drachenblut> luis_: do you have libltdl3-dev installed
<luis_> i dont think so
<luis_> i am just following the steps on he how to
<luis_> and it dosent mention taht
<luis_> but ill do that right away
<luis_> just a sec
<Lord_Drachenblut> zite
<luis_> Lord is done
<luis_> do i try everything again?
<Lord_Drachenblut> yep
<luis_> ok
<luis_> txs lets c
<Alethes> What does the Kubuntu 9.04 DVD have on it that the live cd doesn't?  Just more packages to avoid having to download them?
<inimesekene> hello, using jaunty and both VLC and mplayer say the audio device is in use when i try to play a video
<luis_> Lord again errors this is what i got: http://pastebin.com/m3e630ce6
<inimesekene> i already tried stopping amarok
<inimesekene> it works when i close amarok but doesn't when i stop it
<PhrkOnLsh> Lord_Drachenblut: any other ideas what could be causing that?
<PhrkOnLsh> Lord_Drachenblut: what is the location of the cnf file that mysqld-akonadi uses?
<Lord_Drachenblut> no idea right off the top PhrkOnLsh
<PhrkOnLsh> okay
<Lord_Drachenblut> luis_: looking now mind if we move it over to pm?
<Lord_Drachenblut> sorry i can't help out more at the moment PhrkOnLsh
<PhrkOnLsh> no worries, man
<luis_> ok
<Rue-kun> Anyone know how to fix the flash problem?
<Rue-kun> Hello anyone?
<Alethes> sorry to repeat my question, but, what does the Kubuntu 9.04 DVD have on it that the live cd doesn't?  Just more packages to avoid having to download them?
<Lord_Drachenblut> Alethes: I think so
<Lord_Drachenblut> Rue-kun: what flash problem?
<Rue-kun> THe no sound problem
<Lord_Drachenblut> Rue-kun: I have run into that a time or two.. Let me guess you get no sound from flash vidz in firefox right?
<Rue-kun> Yes sir
<Lord_Drachenblut> Rue-kun: try closing amarok and any other app that plays sound
<Rue-kun> Nothing else is open but this IRC and Firefox
<Lord_Drachenblut> Rue-kun: then restart firefox and it should work.... that is the only fix I know
<Rue-kun> Wait I forgot Wine is open I will close that and try it
<Rue-kun> I love my AMOR
#kubuntu 2009-05-03
<mkasson_> I had a little window pop up showing me the progress of a large copy.  a second time it went black.  how do I find this thing and check on the copy problem?
<Lord_Drachenblut> mkasson_: are you on kde4.x?
<Lord_Drachenblut> if so there is a button next to the time in the system bar that will pop it back up
<Cerrdor> for some reason when I click to leave kubuntu and shutdown it wont close? anyone know where to edit it or find the logfile?
<mkasson_> Lord_Drachenblut, sorry, yes
<mkasson_> in fact I notice the first copy had stopped
<mkasson_> the one that turned black
<mkasson_> Lord_Drachenblut, not sure which button that is.  none have that behaviour
<zoggy> hey there, is it possible to "manipulate" the standard jaunty installation into a text mode, or is it necessary to re-download the entire alternate is to achieve this, thanks a lot
<Cerrdor> for some reason when I click to leave kubuntu and shutdown it wont close? anyone know where to edit it or find the logfile?
<zoggy> pardon, *iso
<Lord_Drachenblut> mkasson_: it is a little i with a circle around it if they have it set to use the notification window
<Lord_Drachenblut> zoggy: i think that only works in the alternative cd or the dvd
<pteague> why is amarok no longer playing mp2 audio?
<mkasson_> Lord_Drachenblut, nope
<mkasson_> in fact, through an unrelated accidental mouse movement, it seems I no longer have apps on the taskbar (name?)
<Rue-kun> Lord_Drachenblut that didn't work
<zoggy> Lord_Drachenblut: thanks, darn
<Lord_Drachenblut> zoggy: yea it sucks
<Rue-kun> ANyone else have any ideas about the flash sound?
<zxy_64-2> hi, i just installed kubuntu 9.04 and amarok doesn't play any sound
<Cerrdor> for some reason when I click to leave kubuntu and shutdown it wont close? anyone know where to edit it or find the logfile?
<Cerrdor> zxy_64-2: sudo apt-get install rythembox
<Cerrdor> plays wayyyy more and better
<Rue-kun> Does anyones youtube sound work?
<zxy_64-2> well, kaffeine works too, but amarok is default and it doesn't work
<Fieldy> i still haven't figured out how to get flash working on 9.04
<zxy_64-2> Fieldy: install flash-installer
<Cerrdor> Fieldy: did you install ubuntu restricted packages?
<Fieldy> Cerrdor: not that i know of, how do I check?
<Cerrdor> open adept and look for restricted
<Cerrdor> it will install mp3 support as well as flash and other microwimp specific stuff
<Fieldy> i don't see anything about restricted
<Cerrdor> hmm
<mkasson_> I can no longer see apps in the taskbar/panel at the bottom.  how can I restore?
<Cerrdor> you got firefox installed?
<Cerrdor> mkasson_: thats beyond me bro
<mkasson_> eesh
<Rue-kun> I have it installed
<Cerrdor> in firefox go to tools > addons> search for ubuntu
<Cerrdor> it will install almost everything you need
<Shadowkllr> hey guys, im having trouble with a netgear wg111 usb card on kubunty 8.04, i had it running at one point, but it's not briging up the wlan0 interface
<Rue-kun> search in get add-ons?
<Cerrdor> yeah
<Cerrdor> there is some package related to ubuntu
<Rue-kun> do you by chance remember which one there are a few
<Cerrdor> it installs a bunch of needed addons for flash and mime support and such
<Cerrdor> one is ubuntu specific i think?
<Rue-kun> Well it's not the themes or menu then
<Cerrdor> read the info for them
<Cerrdor> no
<Cerrdor> addons
<Rue-kun> Honestly I don't see anything
<zxy_64-2> sorry to bother,  i missed a notification window that offered installation of extra packages needed by amarok
<zxy_64-2> works now
<zxy_64-2> :D
<Rue-kun> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=ubuntu
<Cerrdor> zxy_64-2: awesome
<Rue-kun> Fieldy find anything?
<michael_> hello i just installed kubuntu and i like it !!
<mkasson_> rebooted and I still have no apps showing on the taskbar.  anyone know how to restore?
<michael_> reinstall
<mkasson_> michael_, haha, I'm sure that's not directed to me
<michael_> no, a reinstall fixes everything :D
<mkasson_> funny guy.  that's based on your 85 seconds of kubuntu experience
<michael_> yes, and 10 years windows expirence
<mkasson_> roughly equal qualifications
<Rue-kun> xDDDD
<Rue-kun> Be nice
<michael_> im sry guys my fu''''' room mate thought he was funny
<Rue-kun> TThe both of you be nice
<mkasson_> misinformation in IRC is something I don't take too lightly
<mkasson_> I've given a lot of help in IRC over the years and that really bugs me
<Rue-kun> Well it's not exactly misinformation just the easy way out
<mkasson_> c'mon, you really think that's the right solution?
<Rue-kun> NO it's not but it does work lol there is a command I read that might help let me see if I can find it
<mkasson_> googling says check kcontrol
<mkasson_> checking that.  thanks
<Rue-kun> Did you try right clicking your bar and selecting add widgets?
<michael_> anyone got a c compiler working on kubuntu cuz i cant make mine work
<mkasson_> yes, but what widget?
<Rue-kun> I will tell you all that I have
<PhrkOnLsh> michael_: apt-get install build-essentials
<Rue-kun> Task manager
<michael_> will try thx m8
<Rue-kun> application launcher
<Rue-kun> quick access
<mkasson_> already got that.  argh.  bbl - kids
<michael_> kids ?? im 35
<michael_> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<michael_> no compiler for me then
<michael_> :'(
<mkasson_> no,  my kids
<demarco>  AVI -> MPEG on ubuntu?
<Cerrdor> for some reason when I click to leave kubuntu and shutdown it wont close? anyone know where to edit it or find the logfile?
<PhrkOnLsh> why doesn't 9.04 have opensync-plugin-kdepim?
<seba> sorry i need the chanel for ubuntu in spanish
<seba> or english
<seba> please
<seba> sorry i need the chanel for ubuntu in spanish
<seba> the chanel
<xcdfgkjhgcv> How do I remove the password for a user?
<PhrkOnLsh> seba: ubuntu-es
<seba> thanks
<bazhang> xcdfgkjhgcv, please chat elsewhere
<luke_> hello
<luke_> ...?
<PhrkOnLsh> hi luke_
<xcdfgkjhgcv> bazhang: You're beginning to piss me off.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> PhrkOnLsh: Hey buddy. :D
<PhrkOnLsh> do i know you?
<PhrkOnLsh> xcdfgkjhgcv: as per passwords, ask in ##linux
<bazhang> PhrkOnLsh, ignore him
<xcdfgkjhgcv> PhrkOnLsh: You know one of my pseudonyms.
<bazhang> !ot | xcdfgkjhgcv
<ubottu> xcdfgkjhgcv: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dragnslcr> xcdfgkjhgcv- K Menu -> System -> KUser
<demarco>  AVI -> MPEG on ubuntu?
<PhrkOnLsh> so you're just being an annoying newb who is disguisng himself, xcdfgkjhgcv?
<demarco> anyone
<xcdfgkjhgcv> PhrkOnLsh: Nope.
<bazhang> ffmpeg demarco
<demarco> i tried that
<xcdfgkjhgcv> PhrkOnLsh: I know you from #teensonlinux
<demarco> but it does not do just Mpeg
<bazhang> demarco, what version of kubuntu
<demarco> 9.04
<PhrkOnLsh> okay.
<Kris> Hullo everyone.
<laser434> how do I change the theme/colors of the taskbar panel?
<PhrkOnLsh> laser434: in kde4 or 3?
<Shadowkllr> anyone know how to get the wgt111 netgear dongle to work on 8.04? it worked natively once before, but i just installed kubuntu and it's not coming up now
<laser434> 4 I think
<michael_> http://kde-look.org/
<PhrkOnLsh> laser434: right click the desktop, go to appearence settings and click get new themes
<PhrkOnLsh> which uses kde-look.org as a backend and automatically installs the theme
<Kris> hey i was trying to boto into kubuntu on me computer, and it loaded up fine but then after loading the screen went black and was saying no signal..
<laser434> I can't seem to read a lot of stuff, black text on black background
<laser434> well just pressing apply without changing anything seems to have fixed it
<michael_> any one know a good mp3 player
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> michael_, many to choose from above
<michael_> anyone of thoes like winamp
<PhrkOnLsh> michael_: amarok is my favorite :)
<bazhang> audacious is
<Kris> Anyone have any idea why my screen decided not to let me log into kubuntu? :P
<bazhang> Kris, no signal generally means you chose a resolution not supported by your card and or drivers
<Kris> First time bootin into kubuntu.
<bazhang> try booting into safe mode
<laser434> how can I make the icons smaller on the application launcher?
<Kris> Alright i will come let you know how it goes... damn why didnt i think of that :P
<michael_> PhrkOnLsh: does amarok have a online store
<PhrkOnLsh> michael_: magnatune
<PhrkOnLsh> DRm free mp3s
<michael_> nice thx
<laser434> redelite
<michael_> NOOOOOO magnatune has no house NOOOOO WHYYYYY
<guillermo_> evening ppl
<michael_> I NEED TO BUY SOME HOUSE MUSIC
<michael_> ITUNES I NEED U
<Shadowkllr> anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working for the wg111t netgear usb dongle?
<txwikinger> Anybody an idea why kwin does not start on jaunty?
<michael_> wtf is wrong with magnatune why is there no house music
<Cerrdor> wtf with amarok
<Cerrdor> I cant play url feeds?
<txwikinger> Cerrdor: !CoC
<michael_> vlc can play feeds
<Cerrdor> CoC?
<guillermo_> I still dun'no why kubuntu 8 works perfectly on my lap, but 9 is doin it slowly
<Cerrdor> says no suitable input plugin
<Cerrdor> cause 9 is beta
<Cerrdor> still being bugged out
<txwikinger> guillermo_: what graphic adapter do you have?
<guillermo_> Intel Accelerator X3100 graph media 384 mb dinamyc vid memory
<glide> power setting set to low?
<Cerrdor> no suitable input plugin for amarok to play url's
<guillermo_> even that it's doin' it great, ubuntu and kubuntu are the only distros that recognize my wifi, video and sound
<kris> Hurray
<Kris> I'm on it now.
<Cerrdor> ummm how do I spell rythmbox?
<Cerrdor> indeed you are
<david_k-cfd> I need some help regarding ffmpeg........anyone with some experience?
<Kris> Thanks whoever helped me before.
<david_k-cfd> I am stuck trying to find the libavformat library
<Cerrdor> join #ffmpeg
<Kris> How do I change the resolution? :P
<Cerrdor> usually program specific things have a room
<Dragnslcr> !info libavcodec | david_k-cfd
<ubottu> david_k-cfd: Package libavcodec does not exist in jaunty
<Dragnslcr> !info libavcodec52 | david_k-cfd
<ubottu> david_k-cfd: libavcodec52 (source: ffmpeg-debian): ffmpeg codec library. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 3774 kB, installed size 9928 kB
<hax0r> please help, I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and I messed up when it asked me about grub, now my grub menu.lst still shows Ubuntu 8.10, kernal 2.6.27-9-generic... I need to fix this so is shows 9.04 and uses the updated kernel!
<Imbert50000001> try grub -update
<Imbert50000001> as root
<hax0r> sweet!
<hax0r> ok
<hax0r> trying now
<hax0r> invalid option
<Imbert50000001> might be diff though
<Imbert50000001> ther actual input
<Imbert50000001> try grub -help 1st
<hax0r> grub --help
<hax0r> I don't see anything that is meaningful to me there
<david_k-cfd> ubottu Dragnslcr it can't find it, it stays in querying
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<R0b0t1> I'm on a 64bit release, how might I go about installing the 32bit libc package?
<Imbert50000001> what for?
<R0b0t1> Compiling a compiler.
<Cerrdor> how do I spell rythmbox correctly
<Imbert50000001> rhythmbox
<Cerrdor> apt-get cant find it lol
<hax0r> ahhh, it's update-grub
<Cerrdor> dammit I knew there was a h in there
<Imbert50000001> well there u go
<Imbert50000001> both of u lol
<david_k-cfd> ubottu Dragnslcr In fact, the problem I have, are messages like these checking ffmpeg/avformat.h presence... no
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<david_k-cfd> ubottu Dragnslcr or checking libavformat/avformat.h usability... no
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Imbert50000001> @hax0r are you set up right now?
<Cerrdor> when I click to leave kubuntu it shows a black screen then goes back to the desktop and hangs, anyone know how to fix it
<Imbert50000001> 9.04?
<mkasson_> I did something by accident and I have no running  apps showing on the taskbar.  anyone know how to restore?
<Imbert50000001> throought kickoff?
<guillermo_> k ppl, gonna keep working on this, thanks everyone who read me, c'ya
<Imbert50000001> @mkasson Alt+F2
<mkasson_> Imbert50000001, does nothing
<Imbert50000001> hard reset i suppose
<mkasson_> I take that back, some search looking thing pops up
<Imbert50000001> if u didnt do anything of importance
<mkasson_> done a reboot
<R0b0t1> How might I install 32bit libraries, namely libc6, but 32 bit, on a 64 bit dist?
<hax0r> I used to have pci=routeirq before on 8.10 do I still need that on 9.04?
<Imbert50000001> why? @32 libs
<mkasson_> so I can google, what is the taskbar like thing where the running apps are shown called?
<R0b0t1> Imbert50000001: I'm compiling freepascal and it's telling me it can't find a file that exists in libc6.
<R0b0t1> I've reainstalled the package, but still doesn't work.
<R0b0t1> Can't think of anything else to do besides install 32 bit libraries.
<Cerrdor> when I click to leave kubuntu it shows a black screen then goes back to the desktop and hangs, anyone know how to fix it
<hax0r> ok,I got grub fixed, but now knetworkmanager isn't loading on startup = no wifi, please help!
<fyn_> i upgraded to jaunty from intrepid and wow my keyboard is wonky ... at kdm it was just typing every character three times, but if i go to console (hwere it works normally) and startx, i get not only 2-3 of whatever i typed, but sometimes it adds a bonus modifier key, just for fun!
<Imbert50000001> @hax0r it does have some serious issues on the current release
<Imbert50000001> i never used w-lan so i have no idea
<Imbert50000001> sry
<hax0r> crap, it was working during the upgrade, it downloaded the packages and everything, then after the reboot grub was hosed, so I fixed that, now I'm at the desktop but knetworkmanager is missing
<Imbert50000001> start it on command?
<Imbert50000001> krunner?
<Master> what is the best firewall i can get ?
<R0b0t1> Intelligence.
<hax0r> yeah, that gets it to start.. I typed in knetworkmanager from terminal and it came up... trying to get it working now though... but I really need this to automatically come up at start up and auto-connect
<Imbert50000001> none
<Imbert50000001> set it up on autostart via systemsettings
<Imbert50000001> -> extended
<Imbert50000001> just a workaround
<hax0r> cool, checking now, thanks
<Imbert50000001> still a severe kde 4 issue
<Master> i need a port 129 firewall :(
<michael_> i like fish
<Imbert50000001> cheked the wiki?
<genii> Master: A router
<Imbert50000001> how come u need a software fw?
<Master> i dono
<Imbert50000001> lol
<Master> i guess its my port 80 :S
<michael_> i also like pie
<michael_> mmmmmm... pie
<Imbert50000001> @michael whats your deal?
<hax0r> ok, this sucks, 9.04 broke knetworkmanager, totally.. I got it started, completely reconfigured the connection and it won't link up to my wifi
<michael_> no deal just 03:10 in the morning and im stuck on a projeckt
<Imbert50000001> well oh well
<hax0r> has anybody been able to get knetworkmanager fixed under 9.04?
<Imbert50000001> @hax0r well, like i said its a kde4 issue
<Imbert50000001> doesnt help u much does it?
<fyn_> someone messaged me and i'm on a mac laptop trying to fix my broken kubuntu and i have no idea how to switch to #5 in irssi ... fn-alt-5, ctrl-alt-5 ctrl-5 alt-5 ... nada
<hax0r> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2009-April/071795.html
<Imbert50000001> Cntrl+Alt+F5?
<hax0r> that's my problem
<hax0r> so if I switch to gnome it should work?
<Imbert50000001> it ought to, yes
<hax0r> crap, I gnome is for newbs
<Cerrdor> when I click to leave kubuntu it shows a black screen then goes back to the desktop and hangs, anyone know how to fix it
<Imbert50000001> gnome sucks
<Imbert50000001> but it is for sure better supported by canonical
<Cerrdor> when I click to leave kubuntu it shows a black screen then goes back to the desktop and hangs, anyone know how to fix it?
<michael_> lol ked is for newbies eve kubuntu says so
<michael_> nope my computer works gr8
<michael_> im lovin every moment of it
<Imbert50000001> sick0r u love ur somputer :P
<afeijo> hi all, when I use locate cmd to find files, it isnt showing what I'm moving to my new SATA hd. What do I need to do to linux index that hd?
<hax0r> here is my exact problem someone else had, can anybody make heads or tails of it or provide me a possible solution?  see: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103379.0
<genii> afeijo: sudo updatedb
<fyn_> anyone know about keybaords?   mine is messeg in x after upgrading to jaunty ... so it's either hal or kde or xorg or all of the above.  i don't even have an input  device line in my xorg.conf, i was just leting it default since that has always worked.  it's a usb kb
<Uuu> fyn_: try: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-978590.html
<afeijo> thanks once more genii
<genii> afeijo: You're welcome
<michael_> Imbert50000001: computers cam be used to work.. work = mony.. mony = happe me
<michael_> happy
<afeijo> genii how long do you work with linux?
<genii> afeijo: Since Redhat 5 ... so a while
<afeijo> indeed :)
<afeijo> the visual changes from ubuntu 8.04 (kde3) to 8.10 (kde4) was quite a lot. Does it happens again to 9.04 ?
<hax0r> WHAHOOOO!  I found my solution for knetworkmanager
<hax0r> you don't use it
<fyn_> Uuu: that doesn't help, but i didn't expect it to since it works fine in console and that setting would affect both
<hax0r> you have to use the network management widgit instead and it works quite nicely!!!
<fyn_> Uuu: i tried clicking into system setting ans disabling keyboard repeat entirely but no luck there
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- the major changes are from KDE3 to KDE4
<hax0r> right-click add widgit, add network management, voila problem solved
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- if you were using KDE4 in 8.10, 9.04 it won't look much different
<afeijo> Dragnslcr: my girlfriend got scared a bit after I updated few days ago lol
<fyn_> Uuu: like ... it doesn't repeat, but each keypress is still .. random shit.  not just multiple chars but sometimes a ctrl something or a newline or ... ???
<michael_> hax0r: omg ur like a genius
<afeijo> cool so I'll updd
<Uuu> fyn_: i was wrong, it's rather not repeat rate since it switches (good word?) keys...
<afeijo> *upd
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- it is quite a change, but it's really nice once you get used to it
<Uuu> fyn_: exactly what you wrote
<afeijo> I did try kde4.0, after a few bugs I returned to kde3
<fyn_> Uuu: maybe i'm in some other keyboard language and it's making multibyte characters?
<afeijo> but now kde4.1 is proving quite stable, not much to complaint
<fyn_> Uuu: how do I check that?
<Imbert50000001> @michael come back when u need help or r able to help someone else
<Uuu> fyn_: bad 'locale'? env. vars like LANG, LC_ALL? don't know
<Imbert50000001> all u do is say senseless stuff
<afeijo> genii: updatedb didnt work, I had to change fstab myself and mount the new hd, does it affects?
<Uuu> fyn_: don't know if it works in X, but try alt+printscreen+r - switches keyb. mode to XLATE or something, whatever it is. it is my last idea, i don't have another and going to sleep ;] good luck.
<michael_> i want to help all u ppl anyone need some html tips :P
<fyn_> Uuu: thanks and sleep well!
<Imbert50000001> @ michael great i love u
<Uuu> fyn_: but first write me if it works ;]
<genii> afeijo: Updating the db will only make a list of files on things which are mounted
<michael_> Imbert50000001: well thx i guess
<afeijo> weird
<genii> afeijo: If the drive was not yet mounted when you ran updatedb, it would not find any files to index. Etc
<Master> @lmbert still wonder what firewall(software) i should choose -- its always good with a little safty ;)
<fyn_> Uuu: stil weirdness :( ... but a lot of locale settings in kde were at there most generic, i changed and it did stuff so maybe if i logout / restart we'll see improvements
<afeijo> genii: it is mounted, I'm moving lots of GB to it
<Imbert50000001> @ fyn depends on what u r up to
<afeijo> genii: locate finds even o my ntfs partitions
<Imbert50000001> the linux concept is to never allow apps to make an outbound connection
<fyn_> Imbert50000001: huh?
<genii> afeijo: It should find all files on all mounts for which if you do: ls       it would show files there
<Imbert50000001> seriously firewall what the heck
<Master> http firewall :O
<afeijo> genii: I see all files on my new drive, with ls, tree, du, etc. locate dont
<Uuu> bye all
<fyn_> 'night Uuu
<michael_> u ppl dont need firewalls if u have a router just set that up properly and then encrypt ur impotant files
<Imbert50000001> n8
<Master> bye Uuu
<genii> afeijo: After you do the: sudo updatedb            then locate should know about them after.
<Imbert50000001> michael owns
<afeijo> well it isnt
<Shadowkllr> hey guys, i'm having a hell of a time getting my wireless card to set a static ip address, im not sure what i'm doing wrong.  my router is at 192.168.1.1 and i have netmask as 255.255.255.0 , im not sure what my broadcast id should be tho
<Imbert50000001> encryption is far more improtant for the paranoid than a firewall
<Imbert50000001> is
<michael_> cant u just do some ifconfig... u know set the ip in the console
<Master> Shadowkllr thats mine to :O
<michael_> Shadowkllr: if u have a router why do u need a static ip the rouder is going to give u one automaticly and just set the router up su ur mac address is the only ont that can acces ur computer
<Imbert50000001> michael purely owns
<Shadowkllr> can i set my router to be dhcp for everything but that single mac address?
<genii> afeijo: Some research indicates likely due to the disk being ntfs. I haven't found a fix yet however
<michael_> depends do u have a cheap crappy one
<Imbert50000001> you can @ shadowkllr
<Imbert50000001> open the routher config
<Imbert50000001> in your browser
<Imbert50000001> im pretty sure u will find an option to do that
<genii> afeijo: Does command:   find filename                              work?
<Cerrdor> when I click to leave kubuntu it shows a black screen then goes back to the desktop and hangs, anyone know how to fix it?
<michael_> Imbert50000001: thx m8 u write wonderfuly
<afeijo> genii:  yes
<afeijo> genii: the updatedb needs to work while the HDs have no ongoing move files?
<genii> afeijo: I don't think that part matters (whether in use or not). I think it has something to do with it being ntfs and not ext kind
<afeijo> genii: you misundertood :) ntfs works, the nds hd is ext3 and locate dont works atm
<genii> afeijo: Ah, ok. Well, wait til it's done copy and then try again and see then.
<afeijo> I will
<michael_> c'mon ppl visit my website eatshitanddie.be (its srsly the name)
<genii> !ot michael_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot michael_
<genii> !ot | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Shadowkllr> hmm, i can figure it out
<michael_> sry for the spam who needs help
<genii> michael_: Also if the url name contains profanity, don't post it either. Make it a tinyurl first
<michael_> genii: how do u make the text highlight red
<genii> michael_: When your name is in the message, it appears hightlighted for you. But not for all, just whoever's name is in the message.
<genii> michael_: This makes it simpler to understand when someone is directing a message towards you when there are many conversations happening.
<michael_> genii: thx for the help m8
<michael_> genii: now i know
<genii> michael_: Anytime.
<nadie__> god bay
<michael_> who needs help i want to help u ppl :D
<genii> Hehe
<genii> michael_: Give it some time, there are always people arriving with new and intriguing problems
<subcool> Hey- small issue, quick fix please.. I just booted an older box with Fiesty. But it appears the sources are screwed
<subcool> and they wont update..
<Dragnslcr> subcool- pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<subcool> thats the other problem- no irc. So im on a different laptop
<subcool> all the sources just fail.
<subcool> can i just use the ones from this one?
<Dragnslcr> Does it have an Internet connection at all?
<subcool> ya
<subcool> hold on
<subcool> mibbit
<Dragnslcr> I was about to say install pastebinit, but if your repository sources are broken
<Dragnslcr> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Dragnslcr> !info pastebinit feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<subcool> tada
<Dragnslcr> Hm, maybe the repositories go taken offline
<Dragnslcr> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dragnslcr> That might be it
<subcool> oh- it says i have a proxy?
<subcool> thats odd
<subcool> oh .. because o f mibbit probably
<subcool> my box is in #ubuntu-proxy-users
<genii> Dragnslcr: Yes, feisty of past it's End-of-life. So is Gutsy now
<subcool> ya0 it doesnt ike my sources
<genii> If you need a new repository for a past-EOL ubuntu version, use in sources.list     old-releases.ubuntu.com
<genii> There will never be any updates to apply ....
<subcool> i was looking to upgrade-
<subcool> kinda like this version
<subcool> ya-y nay?
<subcool> bad enough my USB Linksys probably wont work
<michael_> anyone knows where the opensource ati drivers are.. u know that the ati specs have been out for a long time now and they did just as the open comunity asked :P so where are the drivers
<michael_> was it just thick air from the comunity.. u know about the issues was ati's fault that the system has gfk problems
<genii> michael_: Bug AMD ;)
<michael_> genii: amd has nothing to do with the opensource drivers
<michael_> genii: u know that they gave the specs out for the cards a while ago now.. so im wondering where the fantastic drivers are that the comunity promist
<michael_> genii: arent u disopointet that the problems war not with the drivers
<genii> michael_: Don't know. I used to be an ATI fanboy before AMD got em, and when I primarily ran Win. But since I have now NVidia I don't really care what happens in the ATI/AMD camp
<michael_> genii: i use nvidia too but the other computer has an 4870 x2 and kinda sucks that i have to use windows becouse they lied
<genii> michael_: Yeah, I agree it sucks.
 * genii shakes a fist in the general direction of ATI headquarters
<genii> (or at whoever's responsible)
<michael_> genii: dont shake ur fist at ati :P ist the comunity that that lied there was nothing wrong with the drivers the problem is the os or the problem would have been solved by now
<genii> michael_: I don't know enough about what the actual problem with the drivers or so on is to make much talk about it. And I only care in an abstracted way about it in the way of "thats too bad but oh well <shrug shrug>" since it's not an issue which is lifechanging for me
<genii> They might discuss it at some length in some channels like #ubuntu-devel or similar
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> what is the command to update system?
<michael_> wizardslovak: sudu apt-get install update
<javier> sudo aptitude update
<javier> or sudo atp-get update
<Master> damm to slow :(
<michael_> wizardslovak: sudu apt-get update not install :P
<wizardslovak> hehe thnk you
<wizardslovak> apt-get install upgrade?
<wizardslovak> it show that there are upgrade to kubuntu 9.04
<wizardslovak> should i do it?
<wizardslovak> will i loose any files?
<Master>  sudo apt-get update
<javier> if you are new to linux then possibly is better to not upgrade to 9.04
<wizardslovak> well new to kubuntu but not that new to linux tho
<wizardslovak> 9.04 is beta version isnt it?
<javier> i dont think so
<genii> A sane practice is to run whatever the current LongTermSupport version is normally, with the current stable version (like in this case, supposedly 9.04) on it's own partition. Then when next LTS comes, do LTS->LTS
<genii> 9.04 is not beta anymore, 9.10 is
<subcool_> genii: you said to add the old-release.ubuntu.com to the repos. Under which section?
<wizardslovak> so better not to upgrade to 9.04
<genii> subcool_: You replace for instance in /etc/apt/sources.list   every instance which says something like us.archive.ubuntu.com          into old-releases.ubuntu.com
<subcool_> wizardslovak: I just upgraded, it smacked me around a bit- but so far so good.
<genii> wizardslovak: I would not in good faith recommend you to switch your current version to 9.04
<subcool_> genii:  oh ok.. thanks
<wizardslovak> i wont
<genii> subcool_: This will allow you to install apps for obsolete Ubuntu versions, but no more updates, since they are past End-of-life
<FloridaGuy> this is the only distro i noticed with kde 4.2.2 my harddrive does a lot of thinking in
<subcool_> genii: There was only one source with that location. and it was for the backports. the rest are '"archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<genii> subcool_: Those change too to the new one
<Master> ubuntu > windows :D
<subcool_> ok- tanks.
<Master> i hope i made "ubuntu is bigger then windows sign" :S
<httpdss> hi all, im connected to 3 subnets on my computer, is it posible to broadcast my services on only one subnet ??
<michael_> oh no'es wow dosnt work in wine on kde :P
<httpdss> hmm sorry specific to avahi
<genii> httpdss: Depends on the service. Usually specific to the apps conf file
<michael_> anyone knows how to get css running on ubuntu "proper"
<michael_> kubuntu**
<httpdss> genii: in this case it would be specific to avahi ... cant find any config parameter for it "listen 0.0.0.0" or similar
<genii> httpdss: Ah, I'm not using avahi, so not much help there, apologies.
<michael_> genii : know any good opensourec games.. dont need to be free
<michael_> genii or just games that can run atively
<genii> httpdss: There seems some info on avahi config here http://avahi.org/wiki/Avah4users#FAQ     Number 10 may be of interest
<subcool_> genii: ok- a lil better, 404 page not found
<subcool_> michael_: i luv tux
<michael_> subcool tux ia a mascott not a game
<subcool_> michael_: you've never played the 3d game?
<hax0r> I need some help installing nvidia non free driver on 9.04
<michael_> subcool no
<genii> I play Frozen Bubble and thats about it
<michael_> hax0r just ust the installer in ur system
<michael_> subcool is it a good game or just bull****
<subcool_> its cute
<httpdss> genii: thx, i think number 10 will solve my problem ;)
<subcool_> lil penguin goes down a slope
<subcool_> like a skiir
<subcool_> usually used to test 3d accelerators
<genii> httpdss: Let us know, might help others searching through IRC logs sometime :)
<michael_> subcool: dont think its for me then :P maby i should make a game :P
<subcool_> unreal tournament?
<subcool_> my systems cant handle games anymore.. so i dont play
<genii> !nvidia | hax0r
<ubottu> hax0r: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<michael_> subcool time to upgrade :P
<subcool_> ya- i know..
<hax0r> thanks, I figured it out, it was under the hardware drivers... duh
<subcool_> i finally got a hand me down from my father.. dual core- its on my table. i cant find my thermal paste
<hax0r> when I did it before I had to do it from the command line and compile them
<subcool_> still no good video cards
<subcool_> genii: 404 error...
<genii> subcool_: Please pastebin the contents of your sources.list
<michael_> all u guys need to get jobs and buy some better hardware
<subcool_> sure
<subcool_> michael_: haha- ya.. unemployeed at hte moment
<genii> subcool_: Browsing to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/         shows this site is still valid
<subcool_> working off odl parts
<subcool_> ya- i know..
<subcool_> hold on- let me paste it
<FloridaGuy> ? i have ubuntu-desktop installed if i install kubuntu-desktop....will it remove any of the ubuntu-desktop packages
<genii> michael_: I've got some pretty decent hardware :)
<genii> FloridaGuy: Nope
<fyn_> is anyone up that knows x.org and especially the new one in jaunty?
<fyn_> i'm at wits end trying to get my keyboard going :(
<subcool_> genii: pastebin.com/d34c392d6
<genii> subcool_: Reading
<subcool_> thanks
<FloridaGuy> genii,  will it make a heaver system...or still keep the same...i dont want things to slow down
<genii> subcool_: Looks fine. Pastebin the exact errors please
<administrador> hola algien que able español ???
<genii> FloridaGuy: You choose at login what desktop you want that session
<genii> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<administrador> holaaaa
<administrador> aya
<administrador> gracias
<genii> FloridaGuy: If you run kde applications from inside gnome, or gnome apps from in kde, there is some overhead to the computer. But usually nothing very horrible
<genii> administrador:  :)
<subcool_> genii: my post appears to be tripping their spam filter
<fungos__> if Im not using TwinView, how can I do to start a kde in the second display when I start the kde (on the first)?
<FloridaGuy> genii, thats what i wanted to know..if having ubuntu-desktop installed and kubuntu-desktop would make it a heaveyer system...or should i just install kde-core
<genii> subcool_: Pastebin's spam filter?
<FloridaGuy> or kdebase
<subcool_> idk
<subcool_> comes up with an error and says that.
<genii> FloridaGuy: It takes more HD space for the metapackage of kubuntu-desktop for instance than installing individually each thing you want from each. But then, you can then just install the whole kubuntu-desktop, then selectively remove whatever. Easier to remove than to add
<FloridaGuy> k
<FloridaGuy> thanks
<FloridaGuy> genii, i did install kde-core...i noticed kde 4.2.2 running pretty good
<FloridaGuy> genii, is there any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu...besides gnome and kde
<genii> FloridaGuy: The applications they run as defaults are of course different
<genii> Since gnome apps use GTK backend and KDE uses Qt backend
<FloridaGuy> but the base packages are the same
<httpdss> genii: your right, scanning logs is a great way to find solutions ;) ... here goes a link related to the avahi problem i had. http://avahi.org/milestone/Avahi%200.6.24 ... on newer versions there is a config to set allowed/denied interfaces
<asobi> how do i use kcron to auto extract files?
<genii> AFK
<subcool_> genii: did u get that? i suck at irc
<wmr> Anybody try 9.04 on a eeepc 100he?
<wmr> sorry 1000he
<peterhil> How do I get midi files to play!?
<peterhil> I have now tried to follow several tutorials on it, how this can be so hard?
<ubunturos> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<SilentDis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SilentDis> i assume the bugreport system is also for requests?
<afeijo> how can I force a file to be removed? it is returning an io error
<afeijo> ntfs
<SilentDis> afeijo: how do you mean?  what error?  what file?
<afeijo> SilentDis: video files, in november while I was moving a file, my PC auto shutdown. That entire folder become unwriteable and undeleteable. I just copy all content to another drive, now I can remove it
<SilentDis> afeijo: so, you're looking to remove something like /home/afeijo/Videos, correct?
<ubunturos> peterhil: I tried asking the bot if there was some information on midi, I haven't played any. However, if you have VLC, it may be able to play midi files
<afeijo> SilentDis: its a ntfs mounted drive, /media/Storage/videos/folder
<SilentDis> afeijo: okes.  you *should* be able to do anything as root.  `sudo rm -r /media/Storage/videos/folder`
<afeijo> SilentDis: I already try that :)
<SilentDis> afeijo: lol, ok, how about... running a quick fsck on the drive?
<SilentDis> !fsck | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<SilentDis> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<afeijo> I will try the reboot :) thanks
<fungos> my first desktop is wrong.
<SilentDis> afeijo: rockin, stop back and let us know if that takes care of it.  i have another trick if it's needed
<fungos> looks like it think it has a size larger than it really has. the wallpaper is more to right and down. the taskbar center is more to the right
<SilentDis> fungos: define 'wrong' :)
<fungos> but it has no virtual size.
<SilentDis> fungos: hrm.... so you can 'pan' the screen with the mouse?
<SilentDis> fungos: or, you can see only a certain segment of the desktop?  or, there's 'black bars' on part of it?
<makabrosko> algum brasileiro?
<fungos> SilentDis: no panning. no black bars either.
<genii> !br | makabrosko
<ubottu> makabrosko: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<peterhil> ubunturos: Thank you. I hope those instructions will finally help. I just can't help to wonder why on earth NONE of the midi players install any SoundFonts automatically?
<SilentDis> fungos: so, it feels 'zoomed in' on a certain part of the desktop.
<fungos> SilentDis: I'm trying to settup two desktops .. but no xinerama nor twinview.
<SilentDis> fungos: is compositing enabled?
<fungos> SilentDis: yes. feels like zooming
<fungos> SilentDis: how do I check that?
<ubunturos> peterhil: hmm, I don't know :(
<SilentDis> fungos: fancy minimize animations?  fading windows?
<fungos> SilentDis: yes. it has these fancy things
<SilentDis> fungos: ok.  could be just 'zoomed in' from a plugin, but it doesn't sound like it....  can you still reach the K menu?
<fungos> yes. I can move taskbar to the left too. but It think it centers is at ~75% of screen width
<fungos> SilentDis: this is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163279/
<SilentDis> fungos: K Menu > Computer > System Settings
<SilentDis> fungos: in System Settings, Display.  What's it set to?  a bit high?  maybe try 1 resolution lower?
<SilentDis> fungos: the xorg.conf file is stripped pretty low in 9.04, doesn't have most of this anymore.  it's all generated on the fly
<fungos> SilentDis: 1440x900 but this is the default res in this monitor. 8.10 worked. works in windows too.
<SilentDis> fungos: try dropping it by one level, then back up.
<fungos> SilentDis: yeah. that was what #$@ my life. When things become automated they become like windows :S
<SilentDis> fungos: you can still set it in xorg.conf if you want though ;)
<fungos> SilentDis: by lowering res it still thinks that my screen center is at ~75% width
<SilentDis> fungos: i'm.... not sure, sorry :(
<SilentDis> fungos: last thing crossing my mind is using the nvidia tool, but i'm not sure if you're using an nvidia card or not
<fungos> SilentDis: np. it is xorg or nvidia that is buggy.
<fungos> SilentDis: nvidia-settings.. yeah.. 2 days trying all possible combinations. :S
<fungos> SilentDis: the most useful config that I got is with TwinView. But it sucks with 19" + 52" ...
<SilentDis> fungos: heh.  I wish i could remember how to swap over to bulletproof x and then kinda 'reset' everything.  outside of that, you could specify everything by hand in the xorg.conf for each display.
<SilentDis> fungos: xorg.conf will override any automated settings.
<fungos> SilentDis: hm. I hope. Is there any config to total disable any virtual size or metamode on xorg.conf?
<SilentDis> fungos: http://www.linux.com/feature/118108 has a pretty good basic writeup on it, along with some good links to other resources.  that's what i was looking over heh
<fungos> SilentDis: yeah. But it is from 2007. :(  I think that some confs are not being respected by newer xorg... but ok. I gave up. ubuntu is really wanting that I go back to 8.10 or even windows :(
<fungos> btw, how can I say to kde start on second display? I have a X cursor on it, and can move it.
<SilentDis> fungos: it's your choice on that one.  something like this might take a little bit to fix, but once it's fixed, it's fixed permanantly heh
<fungos> SilentDis: yeah. but it will take at least 6months :S
<SilentDis> fungos: such defeatest atitude is not exactly a way forward ;)
<SilentDis> fungos: i've had my trials and tribulations with wifi drivers and audio drivers :)
<fungos> SilentDis: oh man. I really want to stick with linux.. I try.. and try. since 1998.. but it aways has something that really piss me off..
<Captain_Haddock> are there any phpmyadmin users here? I'm having trouble setting up passwordless root logins in jaunty
<peterhil> ubunturos: Thanks, all that was needed was installing some samples which package freepats provided. I'm going to send feedback to timidity maintainers, that there should be at least a comment in /etc/timidity/freepats.conf explaining that you still need to install the samples...
<ubunturos> peterhil: oh, ok.
<mora> er.  I'm using kubuntu, and I can't seem to make the notification tray/clock not automatically take up the entire panel.
<Captain_Haddock> mora: version?
<marcelo_>  I just upgraded to mint 6 KDE 4.2 and I cant figure out what network app it uses to setup my wireless...   can anyone help?
<mora> Captain_Haddock, KDE4.
<Captain_Haddock> marcelo_: there's a plasmoid that you can add to your panel bar
<Captain_Haddock> mora: kubuntu version?
<mora> Captain_Haddock, 9.04.
<Captain_Haddock> mora: do you have other widgets added in the panel besides the clock?
<mora> Captain_Haddock, just the clock and the notifications panel.  i'd like to make them small and leave most of the toolbar empty.
<Captain_Haddock> see if adding a system tray widget helps
<marcelo_> Captain_Haddock:   I looked through the plasmoid applets and I cant find anything for the network
<Captain_Haddock> there's one called network management for me...
<Captain_Haddock> anyway, why not ask in #mint (or whereever)?
<marcelo_> There is nop one in #mint
<Captain_Haddock> then try #linuxhelp or similar
<Captain_Haddock> this is for kubuntu only
<marcelo_> k for kde
<marcelo_> #kde themselfs sent me here
<marcelo_> because mint is a ubuntu based distro
<marcelo_> and we use the same apps
<Captain_Haddock> then just use Kubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Captain_Haddock> either way, no support for Mint here..
<Captain_Haddock> that said, what I've outlined should be the solution in 4.2
<genii> !mce
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<karim__> SALU
<karim__> MAY NEM IS KARIM
<karim__> I LIVE IN PARIS
<genii> karim__: Veuillez ne pas employer tout le grand lettres
<karim__> OK
<genii> !fr | karim__: Aussi   :
<ubottu> karim__: Aussi   :: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<skierpage> Is there a Firefox 3.5 beta 4 packaged for Kubuntu 9.04 *64-bit* ?
<skierpage> I downloaded Firefox 3b4 and it starts on Kubuntu 9.04 64-bit, but just like Thunderbird 3b2, it can't connect to the internet.  I think it needs 32-bit versions of libgnomevfs-2.so.0 and libgnome-2.so.0.  How can I get these?
<skierpage> I already have all kinds of gnome/GTK stuff in /usr/lib32 , I hope I just need a few more pieces.
<skierpage> OK, let's break it down.  Are 32-bit libraries for Kubuntu 9.04 64-bit the same as Kubuntu 32-bit packages?
<skierpage> Hmm, maybe getlibs "Automatically solves dependencies for 32-bit programs on 64-bit" is what I want?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<ruanl> when I turn on my conputer and will show like this "Hard -Disk Drive Failure Press F1 To Continue，F2 To Enter Setup " when I enter F1 , will be in vista when i enter F2 ,i can enter bois        what it is  Have something wrong ?
<etfb> Most of the time that I hibernate and resume my laptop, it immediately suspends to RAM and I have to resume it again.  Why is that?
<downhill_> another failed release full of crashes and more problems than the last one had. you guys ROCK!
<geek_> lol
<geek_> another fan i guess ;)
<oobe> does anyone know how i get it to not show applications on desktop 1 when im using desktop 2 etc.
<oobe> like when i switch desktops i dont want to see apps running on desktop on in the  task bar
<p-f> I just modified /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. How can I apply these new changes? I restarted alsa-utils, but I guess there is something else I should do.
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> im facing an issue with kubuntu 9.04
<cryingtux> i made a back up dvd with remastersys but now the install icon doesnt work
<cryingtux> how can i ru the installer via shell?
<fugazi^> hi
<UbbyCD> no sound in amarok help?
<kutchbhi4e56> Hey
<kutchbhi4e56> would "quiet splash persistent --" work differently from "quiet splash -- persistent "
<kutchbhi4e56> the instruction said  to add the word persistent to the end of the command. so I added 'persistent after  'splash -- '
<kutchbhi4e56> BUt now it seems persistent was supposed to be added before the '--'
<pronoy_> amarok sound problem guys........help
<kutchbhi4e56> I guess I'll have to try and see ... again
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: you there ?
<UbbyCD> now that your a member of this room maybe you can help me
<UbbyCD> i am on the kubuntu room
<UbbyCD> see your the only one here
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: i still am on gnome.....the only reason i am helping you is that amarok is the best music player i have ever seen and issues with it trouble me so repost your question
<UbbyCD> there is no sound in amarok and i see nothing to configure what sound device it uses
<UbbyCD> i think i remember seeing that in other versions
<pronoy_> guys little support here.......
<pronoy_> anyone ????????????????????
<UbbyCD> itz a fake room
<UbbyCD> witz fake people
<UbbyCD> hi bot
<UbbyCD> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<UbbyCD> see hes the only one who cares : )
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: ok you're gonna be banned if you continue that..........google your problem too.........
<pronoy_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<UbbyCD> i did theres nothing on it
<UbbyCD> hey hes smart
<pronoy_> !amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<UbbyCD> hahahaha sorry
<UbbyCD> <3
<pronoy_> man things are bad here
<pronoy_> LjL: you there ?
<UbbyCD> see what im sayin now : )
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: ok these people are voulnteers.......... they don't do it for pay.........they do it on their own free will.........so quit whining and start showing some respect
<UbbyCD> respect there not here.. they no no difference
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: i give up.....you're too stubborn
<drue> hello
<jussi01> hi drue
<drue> i would write a programm which connects to a mysql embedded database like amarok 2 but mysql_server_init(num_elements, server_options, server_groups);
<drue> returns != 0
<jussi01> drue: honestly, Ive no idea about that stuff
<drue> jussi01: compiling the testprogramm there ist a warning: /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqld.a(ssl.o): In function `yaSSL::read_file(yaSSL::SSL_CTX*, char const*, int, yaSSL::CertType)':
<drue> (.text+0x2191): warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters
<drue> which paket i must install cant find yaSSL
<jussi01> !find yassl
<ubottu> Package/file yassl does not exist in jaunty
<jussi01> heh
<drue> ubottu: how can i resolve this warning
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UbbyCD> ubottu: your a gaybot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your a gaybot
<drue> oki, is this a question for kubuntu-dev mailinglist or kubuntu-server mailinglist?
<go7hic> some1 plz help!
<jussi01> probably server list, as its not for the devlopment of kubuntu
<octavius> why is my samba so slow
<jussi01> go7hic: it helps to tell us the problem...
<go7hic> installed wine with steam.... tried to run counter-strike:source... steam crashed and now I can't open any of my programs
<go7hic> no system tray icons
<go7hic> can't even open amarok or compiz-fusion icon
<go7hic> only firefox and x-chat working.... and still no systray icons
<octavius> using rsync to a samba NAS share takes forever........what can i do?
<octavius> go7hic - reinstall the kernel
<go7hic> is this the only way?
<octavius> or reinstall wine with apt-get
<go7hic> but the problem not in wine anymore
<octavius> that should rewrite the proper permissions
<go7hic> the problem is in everything else
<octavius> proably messed up permissions
<octavius> couldn't with apt-get
<octavius> uninstall and reinstall
<go7hic> what? wine or kernel?
<octavius> couldnt hurt
<octavius> how can i speed up rsync over samba
<go7hic> jussi01, what do u think of that?
<octavius> or what is a god file copier over samba...with resume
<octavius> wine
<octavius> apt-get install wine
<octavius> sudo
<go7hic> i should uninstall it first
<octavius> yeah
<go7hic> sudo apt-get uninstall wine?
<octavius> umm remove i think
<octavius> sudo apt-get remove purge wine
<octavius> sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<corigo1> Is there a way to find out which application is running a MySQL daemon, before I go and kill it?
<ibon> hola?
<ibon> como va esto?
<ibon> hello?
<corigo1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<corigo1> hello
<ibon> hello corigol
<ibon> all this is strange for a first time
<ibon> where are you from?'
<corigo1> U.S. but in Vietnam
<ibon> uau, you are far away
<ibon> im from the basque country
<ibon> in spain
<ibon> nice to meet you i guess
<octavius> hola ibon
<ibon> hola octavius
<octavius> como esta usted?
<corigo1> mucho gusto
<ibon> bien, supongo
<ibon> no teniamos que hablar en ingles?
<octavius> he vivo en pamplona en el ano pasado
<ibon> san fermines?
<octavius> si
<ibon> jajaj
<ibon> grandes fiestas
<octavius> que bonita es la pais
<ibon> esta bien si, buena comida
<octavius> estoy encantado
<octavius> la comida esta horible
<ibon> horrible?
<ibon> de donde eres tu?
<ibon> si aqui la comida es estupenda
<octavius> pero las chicas son mucha guapas
<ibon> jajjaa
<octavius> estoy de colorado
<ibon> y no te gusto la comida de aqui?
<ibon> que raro
<octavius> la comida aqui esta mucho mejor
<octavius> hamburguesas y pizza
<ibon> que comeis alli?
<octavius> yummy
<ibon> eso tambien se puede encontrar aqui
<ibon> aqui hay mcdonalds
<octavius> pesca de frijo
<corigo1> Is there a way to find out which application is running a MySQL daemon, before I go and kill it?
<ibon> i dont know corigl
<corigo1> octavius: now that sounds good
<octavius> la comidas rapidas en espana no es igual de aqui
<ibon> es que la comida rapida es mala
<Whipper_> wtf..
<octavius> la comida rapida esta stupenda aqui
<octavius> es differents'
<corigo1> Does Adept use MySQL?
<ibon> you can tray making ps to see the aplicattions running
<Whipper_> am i in 4th dim. or what..
<corigo1> Whipper_ no just the Spanish dimension, which is similar
<ibon> aqui mejor ir de pinchos
<Whipper_> :) huh :)
<octavius> perolas bebidas de espana es mejoe . jaja
<ibon> y se bebe mas ademas
<ibon> los bares son mejores
<ibon> jajaja
<corigo1> !Asept
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Asept
<corigo1> !Adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<octavius> de parte de basque estas
<ibon> gipuzkoa
<ibon> al norte de navarra
<octavius> ah, es bonita
<ibon> mucho
<octavius> hay muchas teroristas ali
<ibon> espero que muchos no
<ibon> aqui se vive bien
<octavius> si es verdad
<octavius> he visitado el cuidad en el norte de basqu, es en el mar
<ibon> san sebastian?
<octavius> como se dice
<ibon> donostia?
<octavius> ah si
<octavius> san sebastian
<octavius> que bonita
<ibon> si lo es, si
<ibon> bueno me voy, un placer hablar con vosotros
<octavius> quiero vivir alli
<ibon> adios, hasta otra
<octavius> hasta kuego
<corigo1> Is there a way to find out which application is running a MySQL daemon, before I go and kill it?
<octavius> have you tried grepping it?
<networker_tmp> hello, i'm having problem in wireless connectivity as most kubuntu 9.04 usersm the problem that i've tried installing ( wncd ), knetmanager but still can;t connect. please advice
<kaddi> hello everyone :)
<techieN1gger> hi
<techieN1gger> i want the latest kubuntu but with out kde 4.1
<geek_> builderberg: there's a 3.51 based remix
<builderberg> geek_: so is it as up to date as intrepid ?
<geek_> builderberg: its based on intrepid, other than the desktop environment
<bned> hello, yesterday I upgraded to jaunty and now the default package manager does not work, plus I cannot install synaptec - any ideas how to fix that?
<builderberg> sweet, got a link ?
<geek_> er
<geek_> jaunty
<builderberg> ok
<geek_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<builderberg> thanx pal.
<builderberg> also,  when i had a fresh installation of kubuntu, my wireless DID work.  then it stoped after i ran a software update becuase it screwed my kernel.
<PenguinGuy> Sorry - I am new here; where do i find the channel topic?
<builderberg> PenguinGuy: just type---> /topic
<PenguinGuy> Thanks
<builderberg> geek_: is jaunty 8.04 ?
<networker_tmp> do any of kubuntu 9.04 updated fixes the broker wireless connectivity for WPA and WEB ?
<geek_> no
<geek_> 9,04
<builderberg> hmm can't find the download link for it.
<builderberg> hopefully its jaunty
 * geek_ sighs
<geek_> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<builderberg> oh i see it.  thanx pal
<builderberg> kde 4 sucks
<PenguinGuy> When you move an icon to 'desktop 2', why does it stay on the icon bar?
<PenguinGuy> How can I change this?
<PenguinGuy> Sorry, program i mean...
<builderberg> PenguinGuy: like the window ?
<builderberg> sounds like kde 4
<builderberg> update kde
<PenguinGuy> Ok...
<PenguinGuy> How..?
<builderberg> ummm....
<PenguinGuy> builderberg: I can use a terminal
<alexs_> ola
<alexs_> wenos dias
<alexs_> feliz dia de la madre wuapas
<PenguinGuy> builderberg: I've been using Linux for half a year but just started KDE
<builderberg> i updated kde once.
<ruanl> halt：unable to iterate IDE devices: No such files or directory   why? how to work it out
<builderberg> but i forgot,  google it. im sure you're having a common problem
<networker_tmp> is there a way to get kubuntu 9.04 working with WEB encrypted access point ?
<PenguinGuy> And how do I stop the icons bouncing when you open a program? = ( Who came up with that idea.
<PenguinGuy> builderberg: What should I google for?
<builderberg> kubuntu & update kde
<PenguinGuy> Ok, ty
<builderberg> PenguinGuy: there's also a #Kde
<PenguinGuy> builderberg: Isn't that for developers?
<builderberg> nah
<builderberg> i ask stuff there too.
<PenguinGuy> oh, right; cool
<PenguinGuy> builderberg: Is there any way to quick-reply to previous messages?
<builderberg> never heard of that.
<PenguinGuy> builderberg: So evry time you want to talk to someone you gotta write <name>: <message>
<bned> is there a vlc package working with jaunty?
<PenguinGuy> i think so...
<PenguinGuy> Yeh, am running it now
<bned> surprisingly for me jaunty removed half the programs I use
<PenguinGuy> Best to wait a month before upgrading then maybe...
<bned> sadly I thing about switching the distro :/
<bned> think*
<PenguinGuy> Oh dear, lost connection there for a sec
<austin__> how do I get a list of currently installed packages?
<PenguinGuy> Dunno, but it would be huge anyway
<PenguinGuy> Well over 1000 I expect
<PenguinGuy> austin: Why?
<austin__> curious
<PenguinGuy> back
<PenguinGuy> I don't get these IRC commands
<PenguinGuy> austin: You could google for it but as far as i know there is no such thing.
<wmp> hi
<octavius> apt-get qyery
<PenguinGuy> WTF is # and #efnet and how do i get rid of them?
<wmp> I haven't audio in wine
<wmp> In ubuntu audio work ok
<wmp> but in kubuntu dont work
<builderberg> wmp i like vlc
<wmp> builderberg: I use spotify (spotify.com)
<builderberg> why ?
<octavius> help me with rsync over samba?
<and1__> ????????????
<wmp> builderberg: becouse i can play music fron internet, i have access to big music database
<PenguinGuy> Ooops
<octavius> why is rsync sooooooo slow over samba?
<PenguinGuy> Not good with IRC
<PenguinGuy> What is NickServ?
<deac> a bot, which aks, if you're this person, which you're
<deac> quasselICE is nice. the first really simple irc-client for kde, i know
<PenguinGuy> When I move a program to workspace 2 it still appears in the workspace 1 bar: How can i fix this?
<deac> PenguinGuy: press the little point right to the menubutton in your window
<deac> this chat is on freenode, i see
<PenguinGuy> deac: It's still on the bar
<deac> ah, you mean taskbar. toggle it in taskbarconfig
<deac> (kontextmenu in your taskbar)
<PenguinGuy> ty
<deac> cu
<bned> ok, I have a serious problem with the upgrades for jaunty - when I start the "Software Updates" from the upgrade widget I get 4 new upgrades and 35 blocked (??? since when something blocks the upgrades?!) and when I select the 4 available upgrades at 90% an error message comes up with the (best) message (ever) - "Uknown error, please report a bug." and it doesn't upgrade anything
<bned> any ideas what the f*ck is going on?
<Jack8899> I inserted the kubuntu cdrom but when I trz to add it to mz repositories it sazs E:failed to mount the cdrom, Help?!
<mcstar> what are you doing rexavctly, jack?
<mcstar> exactly
<austin__> how can I look up my current kernel version?
<mcstar> uname -r
<Jack8899> Where can i get the widget which stretches the free space on the taskbars?
<Quintasan> hiho
 * penguin is looking at cool IRC commands.
 * penguin is wondering why no-one is speaking...
<bned> because everyone is troubleshooting their kubuntu :)
<penguin> Lol
<penguin> KDE is annoying me
<penguin> It will be great if I can just get used to it...
<bned> for me kde is not the problem
<bned> it is actually very pretty and light on my PC
<penguin> Have you ever used gnome?
<Peace-> kde is working good here
<Peace-> maybe it's the silly use of buntu team
<Peace-> of kde
<Peace-> try open suse to see what kde is made for
<Peace-> buntu is a debian so... it's gnome centric
<penguin> Is that a bad thing?
<penguin> Oh, and how do I remove the bouncing icon when you open an app?
<RurouniJones> Is there a way to excute a shell script form within konqueror? Also to assign an icon to a schellscript?
<RurouniJones> Hmm, use link to application appears to be the best metho
<penguin> RurouniJones: Yes; open terminal with F4 and type the name of the shell script.
<RurouniJones> "From within konqueror" != a terminal
<yaa__> hi
<RurouniJones> But the application link thing works well
<penguin> RurouniJones: Or, yes, you could use a link.
<kriox> hi i have a kubuntu 8.04 installed on my computer
<kriox> sameone knows were is the folder with the system icons?
<gunk> i can see my wifi router under knetworkmanager, but it wont connect to it.
<gunk> i can see the neighboring routers too.  why wont it connect to my router when i select it ?
<tty17> is there anyhing like the "pidof" command that will return the user id of a running process?
<gunk> whats wrong with this linux crap.  it's not even working.
<penguin> kriox: ~/.themes
<penguin> Sorry; I give up on KDE, it's useless. Bye.
<octavius> help with ndas?
<octavius> have you tried the correct security config
<octavius> i it g or n?
<octavius> somebody please help me with NDAS
<lakis1982> is there any application for mouse setup ??? i mean to input in mouse buttons what actions to be performed..... i have a logitech mouse with 8 buttons... please help
<gunk> which conf do wireless network settings reside?\
<gunk> such that they are affected when running /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Makaveli_> i have pb whit kde
<Makaveli_> A Fatal Error Occurred
<Makaveli_> The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<Makaveli_> Please help us improve the software you use by filing a report at http://bugs.kde.org. Useful details include how to reproduce the error, documents that were loaded, etc.
<Makaveli_> Application: Plasma Workspace (plasma), signal SIGSEGV
<Makaveli_> 0x00007f0b5d62fd21 in nanosleep () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> [Current thread is 0 (LWP 3423)]
<Makaveli_> Thread 10 (Thread 0x7f0b3e261950 (LWP 3425)):
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5aaf556d in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b43174f91 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libxine.so.1
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Makaveli_> Thread 9 (Thread 0x7f0b3d1f1950 (LWP 3426)):
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5aaf6580 in pthread_once () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b5e1105f6 in QThreadData::current () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b5e223209 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b58ec41e2 in g_main_context_prepare () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Makaveli_> #4  0x00007f0b58ec45ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Makaveli_> #5  0x00007f0b58ec4a7c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Makaveli_> #6  0x00007f0b5e222e8e in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #7  0x00007f0b5e1f8002 in QEventLoop::processEvents () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #8  0x00007f0b5e1f83cd in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #9  0x00007f0b5e10d9b8 in QThread::exec () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #10 0x00007f0b433d062c in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so
<Makaveli_> #11 0x00007f0b5e110952 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #12 0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<mackk431> you could use the pastebin m8
<Makaveli_> #13 0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #14 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Makaveli_> Thread 8 (Thread 0x7f0b3c7e6950 (LWP 3429)):
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5d664496 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b3c7eb969 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Makaveli_> Thread 7 (Thread 0x7f0b3bfe5950 (LWP 3430)):
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5aaf52e9 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b43186353 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libxine.so.1
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Makaveli_> Thread 6 (Thread 0x7f0b3b7e4950 (LWP 3431)):
<mackk431> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5aaf556d in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<geek_> ...
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b43174f91 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libxine.so.1
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Makaveli_> Thread 5 (Thread 0x7f0b3afe3950 (LWP 3434)):
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5d664496 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b3c7eb969 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so
<geek_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Makaveli_> Thread 4 (Thread 0x7f0b3a7e2950 (LWP 3435)):
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5aaf52e9 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b43186353 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libxine.so.1
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Makaveli_> Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f0b39bc3950 (LWP 3436)):
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5aaf52e9 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b5e111939 in QWaitCondition::wait () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b618cd4cc in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b5e110952 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #4  0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<bned> 12 year old detected..
<Makaveli_> #5  0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Makaveli_> Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f0b391bc950 (LWP 3438)):
<Makaveli_> #0  0x00007f0b5aaf52e9 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #1  0x00007f0b5e111939 in QWaitCondition::wait () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #2  0x00007f0b441e5d4e in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_wallpaper_image.so
<Makaveli_> #3  0x00007f0b5e110952 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #4  0x00007f0b5aaf13ba in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Makaveli_> #5  0x00007f0b5d66dfcd in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<geek_> i swear sometimes, they need to post an irc etiquette note on the default irc client
<Makaveli_> Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f0b62c83790 (LWP 3423)):
<Makaveli_> [KCrash Handler]
<Makaveli_> #5  0x00007f0b5e9bec95 in QDragManager::move () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #6  0x00007f0b5e9c14a9 in QDragManager::eventFilter () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #7  0x00007f0b5e947739 in QApplication::notify () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #8  0x00007f0b60ffb26b in KApplication::notify () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<Makaveli_> #9  0x00007f0b5e1f975c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #10 0x00007f0b5e9463d8 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #11 0x00007f0b5e9afec9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #12 0x00007f0b5e9aeb38 in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #13 0x00007f0b5e9d7514 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #14 0x00007f0b58ec120a in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Makaveli_> #15 0x00007f0b58ec48e0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Makaveli_> #16 0x00007f0b58ec4a7c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Makaveli_> #17 0x00007f0b5e222e6f in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #18 0x00007f0b5e9d6c9f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #19 0x00007f0b5e1f8002 in QEventLoop::processEvents () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #20 0x00007f0b5e1f83cd in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<bned> I am surprised there is no bot with antispam script here
<Makaveli_> #21 0x00007f0b5e9bf60b in QDragManager::drag () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #22 0x00007f0b5e951258 in QDrag::exec () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #23 0x00007f0b5e951303 in QDrag::exec () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #24 0x00007f0b468ea345 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_launcher.so
<Makaveli_> #25 0x00007f0b5ee59cd7 in QAbstractItemView::mouseMoveEvent () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<geek_> bned: i thought there was one called floodbot
<Makaveli_> #26 0x00007f0b468eabae in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_launcher.so
<Makaveli_> #27 0x00007f0b5e98f818 in QWidget::event () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #28 0x00007f0b5ed296eb in QFrame::event () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<mackk431> i think he is not flooding
<Makaveli_> #29 0x00007f0b5ee5e59d in QAbstractItemView::viewportEvent () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #30 0x00007f0b5e1f8a68 in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendThroughObjectEventFilters () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #31 0x00007f0b5e93e80c in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #32 0x00007f0b5e94718a in QApplication::notify () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #33 0x00007f0b60ffb26b in KApplication::notify () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<Makaveli_> #34 0x00007f0b5e1f975c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<bned> mackk431, think twice
<Makaveli_> #35 0x00007f0b5e9463d8 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #36 0x00007f0b5e946952 in QApplicationPrivate::sendSyntheticEnterLeave () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #37 0x00007f0b5e98dd3e in QWidgetPrivate::hideChildren () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #38 0x00007f0b5e98dd01 in QWidgetPrivate::hideChildren () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #39 0x00007f0b5e98dd01 in QWidgetPrivate::hideChildren () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #40 0x00007f0b5e98dd01 in QWidgetPrivate::hideChildren () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #41 0x00007f0b5e98dea5 in QWidgetPrivate::hide_helper () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #42 0x00007f0b5e994ff0 in QWidget::setVisible () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #43 0x00007f0b6260a988 in Plasma::PopupApplet::qt_metacall () from /usr/lib/libplasma.so.3
<Makaveli_> #44 0x00007f0b468efe0d in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_launcher.so
<mackk431> each line has a crt
<Makaveli_> #45 0x00007f0b5e20f1f2 in QMetaObject::activate () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #46 0x00007f0b468e25ee in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_launcher.so
<Makaveli_> #47 0x00007f0b5e1f8a68 in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendThroughObjectEventFilters () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #48 0x00007f0b5e93e80c in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #49 0x00007f0b5e94718a in QApplication::notify () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #50 0x00007f0b60ffb26b in KApplication::notify () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<Makaveli_> #51 0x00007f0b5e1f975c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #52 0x00007f0b5e9463d8 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #53 0x00007f0b5e9afec9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #54 0x00007f0b5e9aeb38 in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #55 0x00007f0b5e9d7514 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #56 0x00007f0b58ec120a in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<makronaut> hi
<geek_> mackk431: then what the blazes IS flooding? there's generally a warning with massive pastes like that
<Makaveli_> #57 0x00007f0b58ec48e0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Makaveli_> #58 0x00007f0b58ec4a7c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Makaveli_> #59 0x00007f0b5e222e6f in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #60 0x00007f0b5e9d6c9f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Makaveli_> #61 0x00007f0b5e1f8002 in QEventLoop::processEvents () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #62 0x00007f0b5e1f83cd in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #63 0x00007f0b5e1fa694 in QCoreApplication::exec () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Makaveli_> #64 0x00007f0b6295a9bb in kdemain () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_plasma.so
<Makaveli_> #65 0x00007f0b5d5a65a6 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Makaveli_> #66 0x00000000004007c9 in _start ()
<geek_> makronaut: we are currently experiencing diffculties. Don't mind the flood of text ;p
<makronaut> i have a problrm configuring samba shares, are there some known issues?
<Makaveli_> why is tih pb ?
<mackk431> makaveli use the pastebin people get pissed
<geek_> makaveli: you do NOT EVER post a big bunch of text on IRC. You use Pastebin, Its impolite, and other people can't do anything
<makronaut> actually the problem is related to the whole file sharing issue
<geek_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<geek_> makronaut: what kinda problem specifically?
<makronaut> i cannot acess the kde gui configuration interface
<Dragnslcr> Makaveli_- you might want to try coming back in a couple hours. You definitely aren't getting any help from anyone here now
<Guest20548> Has somebody expierence with symbolic link for MYSQL Dabase, it does not work with 9.04
<mcstar> hello ppl!
<mcstar> i have a kde4 related kubuntu-powerpc issue, or bug if you like
<mcstar> my icons have the wrong coloring
<mcstar> they appear in orange instead of blue
<mcstar> there is an advanced icons settings in systemsettings
<mcstar> and there i can change the effect of the 3 states of the icons
<mcstar> the failure concerns only the "normal" state
<mcstar> sry, "default"
<mcstar> i have reproduced a similar error exporting a vector-drawing with inkscape to pd
<mcstar> it has an alpha channel
<mcstar> and okular displays it wrong, the same color mismatch
<mcstar> have u had similar issues?
<makronaut> geek_: actually I never jad souch problems before
<mcstar> where can i publish this bug?
<mcstar> thx
<Makaveli_> ..........
<Makaveli_> ?
<Makaveli_> :)
<Makaveli_> you help my ?
<Makaveli_> ........
<mackk431> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<geek_> makronaut: last time i set up samba, it was the old fashioned way i'm afraid
<Makaveli_> bulshit
<tsimpson> !language | Makaveli_
<ubottu> Makaveli_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mcstar> so, ppl, any suggestions?
<bazhang> Makaveli_, stop that
<mcstar> theres a typo: " vector-drawing with inkscape to pdf"
<mcstar> im not sure if u are reading me
<mcstar> please roger!
<bazhang> !bugs | mcstar
<ubottu> mcstar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mcstar> its powerpc
<mcstar> its not officially supported as far a i know
<mcstar> so, can i post there if its a powerpc version of kubuntu?
<mcstar> i would like to hear some opinions
<cinex> sure
<mcstar> can it be qt4 related
<cinex> sure
<cinex> i guess
<cinex> i dont really know
<mcstar> or some png filter is not working properly?
<cinex> if u go down in a ball of flames...
<mcstar> if i recompile qt4 it might solve it
<mcstar> i had a dri issue, a kernel downgrade solved it
<tsimpson> mcstar: you can try the powerpc forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=133
<mcstar> ok
<mcstar> please, tell me if u know some tutorial on how to compile qt4 on ubuntu
<mcstar> im an Archer
<mcstar> and i dont know apt
<mcstar> and dpkg
<corigo> Ubuntu 8.10 is there any way to tell which application has launched the running MySQL daemon?
<tsimpson> I doubt recompiling qt4 would help
<mcstar> i would give it a try, nevertheless
<tsimpson> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tsimpson> it's also likely not a bug due to the processor, so go ahead and file a bug and someone will be able to tell you
<mcstar> thx
<octavius> use parallels to install kubuntu on a powerpc
<blck> hi
<mcstar> oh, why?
<mcstar> the whole point is not to use macosx
<blck> what could I do if I get the error: sr0 error and squashfs error, during the installation? On an other pc the cd works fine
<cinex> at the very end blck ?
<cinex> 99 or 100% ?
<blck> no in the beginnign of the installation
<cinex> oh. mine did that at the very end so i just installed grub and rebooted
<mcstar> one last question: is there a qt4 metapackage?
<mcstar> which contains the libqt4* packages?
<mcstar> or do i need to compile them one ny one?
<mcstar> by
<junk> hi
<blck> well cinex, any idea how to solve it
<junk> it's gunk on the wifi laptop
<junk> 14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Jack8899> I get the error E:failed to mount cdrom when I try to add my kubuntu cd to my repositories
<cinex> not of the top of my head no... but squashfs is the filesystem in the ramdisk ?
<corigo1> why is the shell launching mysqld?
<blck> I don't know, maybe the type of my hard disk is the error?
<luis> good morning every1
<linux-girl> good morning
<luis> i have a problem
<mcstar> its afternoon, lunatic
<mcstar> :)
<biplab> hi all
<biplab> anyone tested sound card on dell studio 1555?
<luis> everytime i start my pc my resolution screen is lower than the one a set up and after a minute it changes on its on the one i set up but always when that happen the panel stay to the half of the screen after th change
<RurouniJones> Is there still no way to mount an ISO from within konqueror?!
<luis> can seoombody tell me how to fix it pls?
<luis> o by the way
<luis> its morning
<luis> early
<robinr> RurouniJones: the the kde-apps.org site
<luis> getting ready fr work
<luis> :)
<mackk431> luis did you changed your display driver in some way?
<robinr> there is an menu extenstion there
<mackk431> change
<luis> mmmm
<luis> not really
<luis> i did install it last night
<mcstar> ok, ive got a problem: my windows xp logs off immediately after i log in
<luis> and after the installation i restart my computer
<mcstar> this happened after a malware removal
<mcstar> any suggestions?
<luis> but somereason the screen was flickering
<mackk431> i think kubuntu has problems with your display driver
<luis> so i restart the pc aagain and press esc to get into the safe mode
<luis> in there i did: repair broken packages, something about try to fix screen problems and check files
<bazhang> mcstar, windows xp?
<mcstar> sorry, but it was funny
<mcstar> for me
<mcstar> i hate that thing
<luis> then when i got back to reboot system it was now ok but the screen res was lower so i just choose the right res
<luis> thats it
<mcstar> but my mother uses it
<bazhang> mcstar, try ##windows
<mcstar> ok
<mcstar> so, i repeate myself
<mcstar> is there a qt4 metapackage?
<mcstar> or do i have to compile the libqt4 packages one by one?
<bazhang> mcstar, why would you want to compile them?
<mcstar> it might solve my issues with icons being wrongly colored
<mcstar> it displays orange instead of blue
<mcstar> so the spectrum is messed up somehow
<bazhang> mcstar, I would doubt that in the extreme, sounds more like vid driver issue
<mcstar> not all icons, and not all the time
<mcstar> and colors are ok in general
<gunk> where do you specify the driver
<gunk> for wifi ?
<mcstar> i would be honored if u could just tell me the name of the package, please
<corigo1> I am trying to run xampp but the shell has already launched an mysql daemon, can I safely kill it so that I can start it in xampp?
<alexey_> бля
<kasubay> Hi, is someone famillar with the desktop dictonary?
<kasubay> the one from plasma
<mcstar> i suppose the two main qt4 package is libqt4-gui ans libqt4-core
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<penguin> hi
<penguin> Why doesn't KDE see the differnce between KP_Right and Right?
<penguin> Ahhhhhh
<penguin> How do multiple desktops work on KDE?
<Bischoop> Hi
<penguin> Ooooooh!
<penguin> desktop 2 is BELOW desktop 1!
<Bischoop> Sorry pals I were not here long time, I was SICK
<penguin> How do I set where the desktops are?
<corigo1> I am trying to run xampp but the shell has already launched an mysql daemon, can I safely kill it so that I can start it in xampp?
<Bischoop> ~
<RytmenPinne^> Hi, I've noticed a bug with plasma, after about 5 or six 6 hours, icons and widgets "dissappear" and the menu stops working. It is as if it runs out of memory, even tho I have 4gb worth of ram, and sysmonitor says plasma eats about 50mb
<Vitaek> bischoop@gmail.com
<Vitaek> Guys I believe that I lost your links, So please contact again. SORRY
<Vitaek> HDTV LINUX DEBIAN IAN DEBORAH unix as well  :-)
<Vitaek> KILL WINDOWS :-)
<Vitaek> after upgraging to 9.04 mine DVD recorder is recognised as CD only
<michael_> anyone kbow hoe to use unrar
<BluesKaj> michael_ , sudo unrar -e filename
<penguin> How do you set hotkeys? They never seem to work!
<michael_> BluesKaj: thx m8 but where do it extract to
<penguin> michael: Try 'man unrar' or 'unrar --help'.
<BluesKaj> michael_ , you can also use ark , it gives you "extract to " options
<michael_> BluesKaj: there is a password on the file so ark keeps crashing and unrar says it extractet the stuff but nothing happens
<iFNess> exit
<iFNess> 'exit
<iFNess> #exit
<penguin> Doesn't tar work on KDE? Never had any problems with that...
<penguin> lolz
<penguin> How do I export my Pidgin buddies to Kontact?
 * penguin has lots of problems.
<Makaveli> hello hommies
<penguin> Hi
<linux-girl> hi
<penguin> Anyone know why half my shortcuts aren't working?
<linux-girl> not me
<linux-girl> sorry
<penguin> nvm
 * penguin is wondering why no-one is speaking.
<PROject-Emerald> I totally just got banned from Ubuntu IRC
<PROject-Emerald> The channel
<LjL> PROject-Emerald: that's ontopic in #ubuntu-ops
<PROject-Emerald> so, like, can i get Ubuntu help in Kubuntu even though KDE > Gnome?
<bubba> hi, im having problem with poor graphic performance since upgrading to 4.2. is this a well know bug? Im using a intel integrated graphics card.
<BluesKaj> !Intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intel
<exeoeoe> http://3x3cut10n3r.mybrute.com/ <-- have fun & good luck
<BluesKaj> !info Intel
<ubottu> Package Intel does not exist in jaunty
<bubba> BluesKaj, ok. so then what?
<BluesKaj> bubba  check launchpad for an answer ...there are various probs with intel media
<agustin> como funciona esto
<bubba> BluesKaj, ok
<bubba> how can I check what kind of hardware setup i have on my computer?
<luca__> hallo
<BluesKaj> bubba , in the terminal, lspci | grep vga , for graphics
<BluesKaj> or just lspci to check all pci cards installed
<ktmini> Hi. For once google can't help me so i'm here bothering you: how is it possible to reduce the quality of all pictures included in an open office document? Thanks in advance :-)
<penguin> ktmini: It probably isn't unless you write a script for it.
<pyRunner> Hi all, does anyone know anything about kitchensync on Jaunty? I'm trying to compile the source and I'm getting dependencies errors
<pyRunner> Anybody done this here?
<sven_> does anyone knows how to work with tftp?
 * penguin-guy wants to know why his Quassel icon is glowing...
<mellhen> hey@ll
<mellhen> i would like to know to enable the "semantic-desktop-search" in kubuntu
<Jack8899> I have nod sound in Kaffeine with my dvb card, Help?!
<mellhen> is there any gui to search for indexed files?
<antonio___> hi
<baker_> hi
<pyRunner> list opensync*
<moonsoup> hey this is cool .. and new
<tis_me> jack8899: I think dolphin's File Find has an option to include the results from "locate"
<psycoborg> HELP!!! I need emergency help.
<psycoborg> i had setup my laptop as an oem setup.
<psycoborg> i regestered my e-mail account and had an e-mail for an important meeting im supposed to be at.
<psycoborg> today i rebooted and it created account.
<Jack8899> tis_me: what do you mean?
<psycoborg> i need to know if there is a way to recover the e-mail rom my oem temp account?
<djzn> hi.... how do i get rid of murky GTK apps look?
<mellhen> Iam using Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE 4.2. How can I activate and use the semantix-desktop-search?
<ep> 9.04 Jaunty I got an error trying to install adept using kpackagekit.  (the error message was not detailed)  Is there a problem having both installed at the same time? Actually, I wouldn't have a problem uninstalling kpackagekit alltogther. It's too plain jane, not there yet.  Is it okay to do this?
<chris_> Whats up in here?
<ep> The question might seem stupid but the reason I askk is  I updated from Hardy (?)  and the update removed adept and installed kpackagekit.  I figure it did this for a reason
<BluesKaj> ep, I'm not a fan of kpackage either , but I had adept installed from the previous OS , have you tried apt ?
<chris_> Does anyone have experience in QT here?
<BluesKaj> to install or remove apps
<ep> blueskaj  I use apt about half the time.  But i still like a graphical package manager for browsing around and reading about apps in a given family.  It just seems convienent
<BluesKaj> chris_ try #ubuntu-devel
<PROject-Emerald> Hey. I'm currently looking for any program that can screencap like Camtasia.
<PROject-Emerald> Anyone have any suggestions?
<chris_> Whats the diff with Ubuntu_devel
<BluesKaj> ep, yeah understood , but have you tried removing kpackagekit and installing adept afterwards ?
<ep> No, but i will as long as kpackagekit instead expected or required for some reason.  Like i said,  I dont know why the upgrade removed adept and I don't want to bring problems upon myself
<chris_> Blonde Question but is this an international chatroom so to speak?
<BluesKaj> ep , adept works fine on jaunty
<ep> okay then, I'll go with it:)
<BluesKaj> !en | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cptblood> what's the command to stop kde window manager?
<cptblood> nvm
<kyle__> hi
<__Giordano__> hi
<__Giordano__> does anyone know how to setup home encryption?
<__Giordano__> and migrate from "private directory"?
<__Giordano__> is there any howto/docs?
<__Giordano__> I could not find any
<__Giordano__> I upgraded from Intrepid to jaunty
<__Giordano__> and I would like to move to home encryption
<__Giordano__> but I'd hate to reinstall just to do that...
<__Giordano__> uhm... anyone?
<dwidmann> crap ... this is weird. It's saying the partition is full, but it only has one file on it ...
<dwidmann> __Giordano__: Umm, yeah, let me dig it up
<__Giordano__> thanks :)
<dwidmann> __Giordano__: Probably this: http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=EncryptedSwapAndHomeUbuntu
<dwidmann> Not the link I had in mind, but it was the first hit on Google :P
<__Giordano__> I see but that guide
<__Giordano__> is not using the tools provided in ubuntu
<__Giordano__> the ecryptfs-utils
<__Giordano__> unless I'm wrong
<dwidmann> __Giordano__: You _did_ say you wanted an encrypted home, no?
<__Giordano__> yep, but my idea was to have something supported by ubuntu
<__Giordano__> so that after upgrades it does not break up
<BluesKaj> __Giordano__ , or perhaps this site http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Ubuntu_9.04_Home_Encryption_Performance_s122980.html
<dwidmann> __Giordano__: This does, basically, what you would get if you installed with the alternate CD and set up an encrypted home, except it's more of a pain in the rear.
<Kavindu> hey, I have a problem; when I ever I click on the KDE launcher in the bottom panel, the desktop always switches to desktop 1, any one know what I happening?
<__Giordano__> ok, thanks
<__Giordano__> I'll have a look on that
<dwidmann> __Giordano__: it should persist through upgrades just fine. I've tried it before ... it's a lot of effort, but if you don't want to reinstall that's your option.
<__Giordano__> ok thanks a lot! :)
<zer0o> hi guys, du no nexuiz? its tellin me to upload to version 2.5.5 how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> zer0o, google it at http://www.google.com/linux
<MilhousePunkRock> The update to Jaunty broke my wireless connection!
<MilhousePunkRock> With the old network manager it would work fine, with the new applet it tries to connect forever, repeatedly asking for the PSK
<MilhousePunkRock> And no,there is no typo in the PSK, I pasted it...
<BluesKaj> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main   deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<BluesKaj> add those to your sources.list then update & upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: Are you hinting towards the ppa applet, as in the launchpad bug report?
<BluesKaj> yup, but this one is newer
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: I installed that already, makes no difference...
<BluesKaj> it fixed my wireless probs
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<BluesKaj> MilhousePunkRock it has a newer version
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: I wonder if I ever needed to do any fw-cutter stuff when I first installed Intrepid...
<ign0ramus> how would i go about removing all bluetooth modules (not just blacklisting)?
<BluesKaj> just upgraded ysterday
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: I installed the package this morning, when I first dealt with the problem
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus I used apt
<mtu> is there a way to install to an encrypted partition? there doesn't seem to be an option in the graphical installer of the live CD
<cptblood> i created an auto-login to a certain program (xbmc) in kubuntu with one user, but i created a 2nd user, so i could login to kubuntu / kde, how can i actually login to that now, something like a login screen as with ubuntu would do the trick
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: i've removed all bluetooth packages, but it still tries to load the module on boot...
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus , purge ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: possibly - I haven't tried that.  I dislike how Kpackagekit handles things like this, and System Settings no longer has a way to disable services... :/
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, remove packagekit and install adept if it's gone
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: heh... just did that a few minutes ago.  Adept is much different than before, but I'll see if I can find any use of it.  Is there a list somewhere of services?  Kcontrol had it in KDE 3
 * BluesKaj is seriously thinking of migrating Jaunty kde3 Remix...I'm not happy with some of these "we'll do all the work for you" package managers
 * ign0ramus agrees with BluesKaj
<corigo> What is the default hostname for the mysql server is what?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: Kpackagekit tells you that the following programs are going to be "REMOVED/INSTALLED" ... that's a bit ambiguous, no?
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, I used apt
<maco> BluesKaj: same here, apt for everything
<BluesKaj> or aptitude :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: i tend to as well, but when trying to remove all bluetooth packages, it's easier to use a GUI and filter all packages rather than search for each package name online... am i missing something?
<maco> ign0ramus: type "blue" and hit tab twice
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, dunno for sure
<maco> i mean "sudo aptitude purge blue" tab tab
<maco> and it'll list everypackage that starts with blue
<ign0ramus> maco: huh - that does work! I've never seen autocomplete used in that fashion.  thanks!
<maco> np
<BluesKaj> nice tip, maco :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: i've been using kubuntu since Feisty, and I've never seen that before.  :)
<mtu> is there a way to install kubuntu to an encrypted root partition?
<BluesKaj> heh, i've been using it sonce before dapper , and that's a new one on me as well :)
<ign0ramus> Now, for services... is there an easy way to list services that run at boot?
<BluesKaj> !encryption | mtu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<BluesKaj> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<BluesKaj> dumb bot
<trepan_> any idea how I can tell what command was used by dolpin to auto mount a drive?
<trepan_> dolphin
<mtu> BluesKaj: that's why ive been trying to talk to people
<ign0ramus> trepan_: i could be wrong, but i think it just calls the 'mount' command
<mello> Hi
<mello> Today is Kubuntu 64 bit install
<mello> Perfect
<mello> One media file click and, driver, music codec, film codec and flash install quaestion
<trepan_> ign0ramus: Not sure that would work in this case since it's an NTFS partition
<ign0ramus> trepan_: you can mount an NTFS partition with mount
<mello> NTFS partition, umount and rety mount
<ign0ramus> trepan_: or even easier, use ntfs-config + ntfs-3g
<trepan_> OK
<trepan_> thanks :)
<ign0ramus> trepan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
<BluesKaj> trepan_, dolphin should mount it automatically , should be listed as volume (ntfs)
<trepan_> yeah oh no that works fine, but because it's external it doesn't do it automatically.  I wanted to add the command to init.d
<ign0ramus> trepan_: is the external always connected?
<trepan_> yeah
<trepan_> but every time I boot up I have to click on it in Dolphin to mount it
<ign0ramus> trepan_: did you install 'ntfs-config' yet?
<ign0ramus> trepan_: it should recognize the external, and give you the option to automount
<ign0ramus> trepan_: there's always manually editing fstab, but this is easier (if it works) :)
<trepan_> I installed and ran it, but I didn't see an option to automount.. let me try it again
<trepan_> it only allows me to enable write support?
<jimi> When running the command "apt-get install proftpd" in Linux, it asks if you want inetd or standalone mode. I need to automate this so that standalone is automatically chosen and there is no human interaction required.  anyone know how to do this?
<ign0ramus> trepan_:  that may be... I've never tried it for an external
<ign0ramus> trepan_: do you have ntfs-3g?
<trepan_> yup
<ign0ramus> trepan_: what is the device node of the external (eg, /dev/sda3)?
<trepan_> /dev/sdb2
<ign0ramus> trepan_: k, hang on
<ign0ramus> trepan_: have you created a 'mnt' directory to mount to?
<trepan_> currently it's mounted at /media/Storage
<trepan_> which is fine by me
<ign0ramus> trepan_: ok, umount, and try "ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2 /media/Storage"
<ign0ramus> trepan_: does that command successfully mount the external?
<trepan_> yep I'm just trying to find the best place to put it to do it on startup
<trepan_> trying to recall the name of the place I put some other things..
<ign0ramus> trepan_: now we can make a simple bash script to run on startup
<ign0ramus> trepan_: create a text file > paste this inside: http://rafb.net/p/XbWS0n65.html > save as whatever filename you want (automount_external.sh) > place in .kde/Autostart
<ign0ramus> trepan_: just make sure to give it executable permissions
<trepan_> why would I want to open a website for a mount command?
<ign0ramus> trepan_: no... copy the the script from the website  :P
<michael_> hi just installed wine.. and trying to install wow with the wow installer but cant agree to the eula
<ign0ramus> trepan_: got it?
<trepan_> yup thanks :)
<ign0ramus> trepan_: make sure to use the ".sh" extension at the end of the filename, and make sure to make it executable for your user (or whomever else you want to be able to run), and now that command that you used to successfully mount the external will be run at each startup :)
<ign0ramus> trepan_: and it goes in ~/.kde/Autostart
<trepan_> thanks :)
<ign0ramus> trepan_: np
<dag_> @all: hello everybody!
<dag_> i'm searching a manner to add some already system wide installed fonts inside Konsole; can someone please help me?
<danub> i need to know how to get an ISO "burned" to a flash drive for booting up
<danub> how do i do it?
<dag_> danub: do you want to make a bootable usb-drive?
<dag_> danub: using kubuntu?
<danub> yeah
<danub> i goofed my windows admin pass and now i need to reset it
<danub> but i dont want to waste a disk on a 5 meg application
<danub> so im just going to use my lfash drive
<dag_> danub: do you know "unetbootin"?
<danub> yeah and i downloaded it but double clicking brings me a "open with" dialog
<danub> it doesn't run the application
<dag_> danub: you have to make unetbootin executable first
<sagara> hello! (O.O)/
<sagara> any anime mplayer users around here?
<sagara> or just mplayer users...
<dag_> danub: then you try to press alt+f2 and write in "unetbootin"
<ign0ramus> dag_: did you check this --> http://linuxpc.info/node/19
<chris_> hi
<dag_> ign0ramus: no, i'll take a look at that right now, anyway thanks a lot!
<ign0ramus> dag_: np... hopefully it gets you a little closer to the goal
<dag_> ign0ramus: I hope too...i'm searching a way to do it since tuesday!
<chris_> i have installed amarok 2.1 beta, but it crashes when started. i can start it as root though. it says 'Warning: connect() failed: : Permission denied' for the socket file kdeinit4__0 which is owned by root.
<dag_> :D
<ign0ramus> dag_: i know... i've seen you asking, but without help
<dag_> chris: it seems a permission problem: can you try to "sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/amarok" ?
<dag_> chris: maybe that will do the trick
<dag_> ign0ramus: yes, i thought that was very easy...maybe I was wrong...
<ign0ramus> dag_: there are plenty of users with the same question, but not many answers... :/
<dag_> ign0ramus: I tried gnome terminal: it currently has that feature
<ign0ramus> dag_: konsole is weird... all pixmaps are disabled by default as well.
<ign0ramus> chris_: can you pastebin the output of "ls -o /tmp/ksocket-user" ?
<chris_> ign0ramus: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163715/
<ign0ramus> chris_: try "sudo chmod 770 /tmp/ksocket-user/kdeinit4__0"
<ign0ramus> chris_: are you able to start Amarok normally now?
<xp> hi
<penguin-guy> Anyone know why my 'khotkeys' aren't working?
<chris_> ign0ramus: nope, not working
<ign0ramus> chris_: does it still give you the same permissions error?
<chris_> no, it doesn't say anything about permissions any more. just that it uses the socket file. then the usual error message
<ign0ramus> chris_: try "sudo chown XXXXXX /tmp/ksocket-user/kdeinit4__0", where XXXXXX is your username
<mmo|> My global shortcuts are not working in kubuntu 9.04. Anyone have similar problems? Or has an idea what might be wrong?
<maco> kontact suddenly started showing unread counts for akkregator in the tray thing. how do i make it stop?
<ign0ramus> chris_: now are you able to launch Amarok normally?
<chris_> ign0ramus: i have already changed the owner of the file, but it still does not work
<ign0ramus> chris_: so what does the error message say now?
<chris_> ign0ramus: nothing any more. no useful information
<ign0ramus> chris_: it won't start, and gives no output when trying to start from terminal???
<chris_> ign0ramus: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163725/
<jussi01> maco:  you just want to get rid of the akregator tray thing?
<maco> jussi01: yep
<maco> since i don't use akkgregator
<jussi01> maco: settings - configure kontact - feeds - general - untick show tray icon
<maxoo> bonjour
<maxoo> j'ai besoin d'aide basique
<maxoo> quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
<maco> jussi01: thanks. now i have to figure that out in spanish haha
<maco> !fr | maxoo
<ubottu> maxoo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<maxoo> sorry
<jussi01> maco: good luck :D
<maco> jussi01: i set my UI to spanish to try to get a little immersion before uds :P
<jussi01> !ask | maxoo
<ubottu> maxoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jussi01> maco: hehe, nice
<ign0ramus> chris_: ouch.  that's a new one...
<maxoo> I try to install a plasmoid, but don't know how...
<maco> ah! found it
<maco> "icono" gave it away :)
<maco> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> maco:  :D
<chris_> ign0ramus: it works when started as root
<dag_> chris: I think you should set permissions to amarok
<chris_> dag_: permissions to amarok?
<dag_> chris: if you're the only one using that computer you can try to "chmod a+x /usr/bin/amarok" and see if do the trick
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<chris_> now i get this: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-chris" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<chris_> and: /tmp/kde-chris" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<chris_> of course they are owned by uid 1000. what else?
<ign0ramus> chris_: those are common 'errors', and usually don't result in issues...
<sagara> has anybody here compiled mplayer from source?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: sudo chown -R root /var/tmp/kdecache-chris
<ActionParsnip> chris_: that folder needs owning by you
<dwidmann> sagara: not hard to do
<dag_> ActionParsnip: he (chris) cannot start amarok with user's permissions: are you sure that "chown root" will solve his problem?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: so use: sudo chown -R $USER /var/tmp/kdecache-chris
<dwidmann> sagara: at least, it never gave me any trouble
<sagara> dwidmann: mind if i grill you with a couple of questions?
<dwidmann> sagara: sure, why not
<ActionParsnip> dag_: if he's getting that message, sounds like it
<dag_> ActionParsnip: that's what i meant
<sagara> dwidmann: i did it before in ubuntu with no problem but now in kubuntu it is just going downhill
<chris_> ActionParsnip: so both folders should be owned by me, right? and i'm the first user, so uid 1000
<sagara> dwidmann: ill private msg you
<ActionParsnip> dag_: sounds like he's been running gui stuff with sudo to me
<dwidmann> sagara: if you insist
<ActionParsnip> chris_: kdecache-chris needs to be owned by you
<dag_> ActionParsnip: "sudo chown -R $USER /var/tmp/kdecache-chris" this seems to be a solution! :)
<chris_> ActionParsnip: it is owned by me. one file (plasma-svgelements-Amarok-Mockup) was owned by root, but i changed it
<ActionParsnip> chris_: http://pastebin.com/m452d77b8
<chris_> so it works when doing sudo amarok
<dag_> .
<ign0ramus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dag_> ahahhaahah
<dag_> :D
<haTem> I have firefox running on its own virtual desktop. If I click on a link in an application on a different desktop, firefox gets moved to the current desktop which is kind of annoying. Anyone else have this problem?
<user1> salut
<user1> i have broblem
<ActionParsnip> sup
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, thats more what i expect from you
<Guest96200> h
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, can you please type my nick?
<ActionParsnip> i dont want to disappoint
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus:
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, hmm... i just installed the kde4 port of Konversation to get sounds back, but they don't seem to be working :/
<user1> i have problem in mysql when i repeat install
<user1> i have problem in mysql when i repeat install
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, can you type my nick once more please?
<blackflag> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus:
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: sure, its free, just nudge me and i'll type it
<user1> mysql-server
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, still not working
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, thanks for the offer, i'm heading back to #konversation
<ActionParsnip> peace
<user1> mysql-server
<blackflag> !nfs4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfs4
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<laurent_> test
<user1> i have problem in mysql when i repeat install
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, one last time please.  I don't believe Konversation has a 'nudge' function.
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: test
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, got it!  thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: its just a cheery way to say let me know when you want a test
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: sweet
<dag_> all: bye bye
<manpoole> would kde have more eye candy then gnome?
<ActionParsnip> manpoole: depends on config
<ActionParsnip> manpoole: it can have as much or little as you like
<manpoole> see mainly i want eye candy
<manpoole> and someone in #ubuntu was saying kde has better eye candy
<doleyb> I wonder who decided to put amarok 2 in kubuntu...
<Neremor> hello!
<kaddi> !hi |Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Neremor> I'm trying to install the crystal project icon theme on my kde4 desktop. I downloaded the .tar.gz-file and installed it via the systemsettings-appearance dialog. It installed correctly without any errors, but the icons are completly messed up now... only two of the folders in my home directory have the correct image now, the rest has still it's old icons... all the action buttons are allocated completly wrong... I don't know what to do to
<Neremor> make the theme work... :(
<Neremor> I'm trying to fix the installation for about two hours... :/
<sagara> has anyone installed kplayer from source here? specifically the latest 0.7 version?
<ActionParsnip> sagara: try find a PPA with it on, easier
<sagara> ActionParsnip: problem is, the package in apt-get will also install mplayer (a really OLD version of it), i have just compiled mplayer from source
<xjjk> sagara: slightly off-topic opinion: have you looked at smplayer?
<sagara> xjjk: not really, is it better?
<xjjk> sagara: IMHO, yes
<sagara> let me see if it has the same dependency problem as kplayer
<ActionParsnip> sagara: then make a deb from your compiled source
<xjjk> sagara: ah, I notice that KPlayer 0.7 now works for KDE4...
<xjjk> smplayer is Qt4-based and IMHO seems a lot less clunky than Kaffeine, the older KPlayer
<xjjk> and more features than DragonPlayer
<sagara> xjjk: smplayer is not kde4 ready?
<xjjk> sagara: no, it's Qt4... so far that's been enough for me
<xjjk> what KDE4 features are there for a movie player?
<sagara> not sure im a new to KDE, switiching from gnome
<sagara> ActionParsnip: i was running cmake on the kplayer source and it reported two errors so I wanted to ask for help
<xjjk> sagara: can't hurt to try... but I haven't tried KPlayer 0.7 so I can't compare
<ign0ramus> anyone else a little disappointed in the limitations of VLC in Jaunty?
<sagara> xjjk: i run into the same issue, installing form apt-get will try to also install mplayer which i have already done manually
<sagara> ign0ramus: which ones?
<mkasson> I've got two notifiers that I can't seem to get rid of.  one's from a copy, the other from a move
<ign0ramus> sagara, the ability to run movies in a single window, for one
<xjjk> sagara: I see... quick question, why did you install manually?
<sagara> xjjk: the version on the repositories is very very old
<xjjk> sagara: true, but they're good enough for most things
<xjjk> sagara: OK, anyway, to fix your original problem..
<ign0ramus> sagara, when you installed the new version, did you install with checkinstall?
<xjjk> since you compiled mplayer by source, dpkg/apt has no knowledge of it
<xjjk> and recommends that you install the packaged version of mplayer
<xjjk> sagara: there's a tool called "equivs" that lets you create a fake package
<sagara> no i did not... where was i supposed to set that flag? in teh configure or make commnad?
<ign0ramus> xjjk, right, but if it were installed with checkinstall, a deb package would have been created and installed, and apt would respect that
<xjjk> ign0ramus: yes
<xjjk> sagara: forgot to mention, you can use checkinstall for this
<xjjk> when you do a make install it creates a Debian package for you
<sagara> ok so do i need to reinstall then?
<ign0ramus> sagara, checkinstall is an external app that creates .deb packages out the files you compiled, so that they are recognized by apt and can be install and removed normally
<sagara> sweet
<sagara> let me get that
<xjjk> sagara: install checkinstall... then, run the make install step again, but with the command "checkinstall make install"
<xjjk> sagara: it's a little quirky though... and not completely reliable
<xjjk> but most of the time it's good enough
<ign0ramus> or 'sudo checkinstall -D'  :P
<sagara> final command: 'sudo checkinstall -D make install' ???
<ign0ramus> sagara, no.  one or the other
<sagara> ohh
<ign0ramus> sagara, either will create and install a Debian package
<ign0ramus> which is what you want :)
<sagara> when you say quirky... what could go wrong? deb is wrong and nothing gets installed?
<parti> Does anyone know a way to keep the kernel/alsa from loading my graphic cards HDMI output as an audio device? It shows up on lspci
<ign0ramus> sagara, nothing will mess up your system.  sometimes checkinstall just doesn't make the .deb file... seemingly for no reason.
<ign0ramus> sagara, it will not hurt to try
<sagara> alright here goes nothing
<sagara> i have 2 more questions for you guys!! dont leave me XD
<xjjk> sagara: checkinstall can miss files
<xjjk> and those files won't get tracked by dpkg... so they won't be removed when uninstalled or upgraded
<xjjk> ...which defeats the point of having the package in the first place
<xjjk> but it's much, much better than having no package
<racecar56> i can't render into mpeg-2 format in kdenlive (version 0.7.3)... i know i have to install some stuff but i don't know what to do... i know ive asked this before but i forgot how
<racecar56> i can't render into mpeg-2 format in kdenlive (version 0.7.3)... i know i have to install some stuff but i don't know what to do... i know ive asked this before but i forgot how
<ign0ramus> racecar56, have you installed all the available codecs?
<sagara> alright lets see if the PSEUDO package was identified by apt-get
<racecar56> ign0ramus, i don't know
<sagara> gentlemen, thank you! we are in business!
<ign0ramus> racecar56, read here first: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<ign0ramus> sagara, congrats :)
<racecar56> ign0ramus, w32codecs?
<sagara> alright NEXT
<ign0ramus> racecar56, yes, they are some codecs available.
<p-f> Is there a way to limit a process' cpu usage to a certain %? And I mean %, not a vague nice option. I tried cpulimit, but it can't find the process pid I gave it for some reason.
<racecar56> ign0ramus, i have it already....
<adna> Jaunty nightmares anyone?
<racecar56> no
<sagara> i have a fresh install of jaunty... i removed the new notificaitons from the panel... um how do i get them back?>
<racecar56> its awewsome for me
<xjjk> sagara: also, you may need to put the mplayer package you just created on 'hold'
<xjjk> so it doesn't get automatically upgraded
<ign0ramus> Salac, right-click on panel, add widgets
<sagara> xjjk: synaptic in kubuntu is??
<ign0ramus> sagara, kpackagekit
<racecar56> adept
<xjjk> sagara: meh I don't know how to do this in kpackagekit
<xjjk> I almost exclusively use aptitude
<xjjk> sagara: you could just use synaptic, if you don't mind installing it and it's GNOME dependencies
<ign0ramus> !pin | sagra
<ubottu> sagra: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<racecar56> i use (ubuntu and) the console to install stuff
<racecar56> im here cause kdenlive isn't working right
<racecar56> ign0ramus, any other things i install?
<ign0ramus> racecar56, do you know if its a codec issue or a depency issue?
<Matisse> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xjjk> racecar56: do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras (I think that's the package name) installed?
<racecar56> xjjk, apparently not, installing it now
<sagara> hmmm my package is already flagged under 'blocked update' in kpackagekit
<sagara> is that what we wanted?
<ign0ramus> sagara, yes... if you don't want it updated.
<sagara> cool! one down
<sagara> now about those notifications... how do i get them back??
<Nataouze> excuse me, I have a problem with the network management palsmoid
<xjjk> sagara: I didn't know you could turn them off...
<ign0ramus> sagara, just right click the panel and re-add the widget
<sagara> ubottu: thx for the link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nataouze> It seems that the wifi connection doesn't work if the WEP key is not a "normal" length
<xjjk> Nataouze: "normal" length?
<racecar56> xjjk, thx alot
<Nataouze> anyone heard of it?
<xjjk> racecar56: it works?
<sagara> it is not incoming message though
<racecar56> xjjk, ya
<xjjk> racecar56: neat, have fun
<Nataouze> hm, at home my WEP hex key is 10 chars long
<Nataouze> and I cant' get it work at alla
<racecar56> xjjk, didnt have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed, ill remember next time :P
<racecar56> xjjk, see ua
<racecar56> xjjk, *ya
<sagara> ign0ramus: the widget incoming message is not it... there are no other notifications widgets in the list
<Nataouze> but in anothe place with 26 chars key, it can connect
<Nataouze> I guess it may be related to it
<sagara> xjjk: do you use ktorrent?
<ign0ramus> sagara, wait, maybe i misunderstood the question.... what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<xjjk> sagara: no
<sagara> ign0ramus: you know the new notification system implemented in jaunty?
<xjjk> mostly Vuze/Transmission, and probably going to be switching to Deluge
<sagara> ign0ramus: upon install it was on my panel, like a widget, i removed it and now i dunno how to get it back
<ign0ramus> sagara, do you have a flash drive handy?
<sagara> xjjk: but it seems to me that only ktorrent is native to KDE... the rest are all gnome based right?
<xjjk> sagara: yes
<ign0ramus> sagara, i think the notification only shows up when there is a notification to display
<sagara> um... USB stick?
<xjjk> sagara: I usually use said clients in a console or some client/server mode
<xjjk> ktorrent has a web GUI but it doesnt hold a candle to transmission and deluge
<xjjk> it's better than azureus'
 * ign0ramus agrees with xjjk about the web gui, but everything else is solid.
<sagara> ign0ramus: kopete used this new notification a lot, once i removed it from the panel it started using its own notification text boxes... just like quassel now
<ActionParsnip> xjjk: tried amarok xul remote in 1.4?
<xjjk> ActionParsnip: nope
<sagara> sjjk: i see so you are more server based... im just having problems with ktorrent.  It wont work with some trackers, it is irritating me
<ActionParsnip> xjjk: kicks ass, you can control what the system plays via an xul enabled browser
<xjjk> sagara: can't really he
<xjjk> sagara: can't really help, sorry*
<xjjk> ActionParsnip: interesting
<xjjk> ActionParsnip: I usualy only play music when I'm at my computer, though
 * xjjk has a small apartment
<xjjk> or rather, small room in a small apartment
<sagara> xjjk: what about this: i have no volume icon... i tried running kmix but nothing happens
<xjjk> I've had this nice dream of setting up a stereo in the kitchen streaming from my PC but eh
<xjjk> sagara: are you missing the notification area?
<sagara> xjjk: yes... ever since i removed it
<LordCrc> hi
<sagara> xjjk: now i'm stuck with old notificaiton boxes
<xjjk> sagara: and you added it back?
<sagara> xjjk: cant find the proper widget for it
<sagara> xjjk: it is not incoming messages for sure
<xjjk> sagara: "notification area"?
<LordCrc> just installed 9.04 on my latop, and the touchpad doesn't work... i've had 7.x 8.04 and 8.10 on this laptop, worked like a charm... this is a fresh install, zapped the entire drive when installing
<ActionParsnip> xjjk: well you can have an amarok system and can control what it plays
<sagara> i only have 'Device Notifier' and 'Incoming message'
<LordCrc> any ideas what i might do to fix it+
<LordCrc> ?
<xjjk> sagara: just checked, it's called "System Tray"
<ign0ramus> xjjk, i think sagara has deleted the System Tray
<ign0ramus> ^ yeah, that.
<sagara> ^_^ heh FINALLY my volume ICON!!!
<adna> LordCrc, I just installed Jaunty and lost wireless functionality. Weird everything else has always worked past 3 versions.
<xjjk> ActionParsnip: have to look at it when I have a way to use it...
<ign0ramus> sagara, how'd you get it back?
<xjjk> I'm thinking I want to get a dumb device like a Slingbox
<xjjk> and hook some speakers
<xjjk> and just stream stuff
<LordCrc> adna: one step forwards and two steps back eh? :D
<adna> Yeah, it's frustrating when everything else works.
<adna> Is is just me or did many things inexplicably break with 9.04 release?
<sagara> ign0ramus: it was the system tray widget!!
<LordCrc> anyway this is a common acer laptop, the touchpad is a "etps/2 elantech touchpad" which i'm guessing is fairly generic so
<LordCrc> would have thought it had cropped up during beta testing :(
<xjjk> adna: what kind of wireless do you have
<krkelly> wirechief: i have a question for you if you're up to it... i believe i spoke to you yesterday about some issues
<xjjk> LordCrc: Ubuntu 9.04 went to X 1.6, which does all this autodetection stuff for input devices
<xjjk> LordCrc: I don't think it's been adequately tested
<krkelly> i'm still trying to set up my cell for mobile broadband connection.  i found a possible solution that has to do with editing (or creating, in my case) a conf file in /etc
<adna> xjjk: could that be same problem with my wireless (Intel chipset on Sony laptop) breaking?
<xjjk> adna: no, input devices are different than wireless
<xjjk> adna: hrm, IMHO wireless on Jaunty has been *fantastic*
<krkelly> the only problem is, i don't have write privileges to /etc
<adna> thx.
<xjjk> adna: what exactly is wrong?
<adna> Can't connect to home network.
<xjjk> any errors?
<xjjk> anything special about your home network?
<xjjk> I assume you're using NetworkManager and the network manager plasma applet
<ign0ramus> krkelly, "kdesudo kate /location/of/filename"
<adna> knetworkmanager just gives up without reporting why.
<xjjk> adna: have you looked at the network manager plasma applet?
<adna> No. where do I find it?
<adna> Is it installed by default? (I just did fresh install.)
<LordCrc> xjjk: so wait for 9.10 then?
<sagara> xjjk: the time, can i make the TIME bigger on my panel? in the settings i see no such options, but when i see kde screenshots i see ppl with the time font really big on their pannel
<xjjk> LordCrc: er, if you want to... it's probably really trivial to fix
<LordCrc> xjjk: if i knew how, i suppose ;)
<krkelly> ign0ramus: i actually have to create the file and save to /etc
<xjjk> sagara: good question, I don't think so? it's automatically sized
<krkelly> it's not in there yet
<xjjk> LordCrc: yeh, me too... middle mouse button scrolling has broken for me for a while
<xjjk> I haven't been arsed enough to fix it
<xjjk> adna: I don't know if it's installed by default...
<xjjk> adna: it's called plasma-widget-network-manager
<adna> xjjk: thx I'll check it out.
<ubuntu> ops what is going on?
<ign0ramus> krkelly, once the file has been created: "sudo mv /current/location /location/of/destination"
<xjjk> adna: it may be better to use that, because it's what's the "future" and what is receiving all the testing
<xjjk> no one maintains knetworkmanager anymore
<xjjk> or rather, not very actively
<LordCrc> xjjk: thanks for the x.org tip tho, thought it was a kubuntu thing
<LordCrc> getting some more google luck now
<xjjk> LordCrc:  let me find a starting point for you...
<LordCrc> http://alucinogenado.wordpress.com/2009/04/05/elantech-etps2-touchpad-and-xorg-160/
<LordCrc> for instance
<krkelly> ign0ramus: i tried to create the .conf file in kate and save to /etc, but i got an error "check that you have write access to this file..."
<xjjk> LordCrc: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/InputHotplugGuide
<xjjk> LordCrc: cool! you're chasing stuff better than me
<krkelly> so you think i should save it to my /home dir and then mv it?
<ign0ramus> krkelly, do give yourself permissions, do "sudo chmod 770 /location/of/file"
<LordCrc> xjjk: well if it had only worked it'd be swell... lemme check out your page :D
<xjjk> LordCrc: the page I gave is a little low level, and doesn't talk about mice/touchpads
<xjjk> but it describes all the changes
<xjjk> and what handles what, etc
<krkelly> ign0ramus: would it be okay for me to do this to the whole root dir, or do you advise against that?
<xjjk> er, low level and technical
<ign0ramus> krkelly, only give your user permissions on files that you need to have permissions on.
<krkelly> okay
<ign0ramus> krkelly, you give your / 777 permissions, you may as well be running windows ;)
<krkelly> ign0ramus: haha...  okay.  yea, i wanted to dual boot xp on this machine, but i said "to hell with that" i'll just go full linux from now on
<xjjk> krkelly: congrats
<ign0ramus> krkelly, welcome!
 * ign0ramus secretly still uses a windows partition for ms exchange and a crappy lexmark printer, but no one knows
<LordCrc> xjjk: thanks tho
<krkelly> lol...  thanks.  it's been a ride so far, but i like getting personal with the machine
<xjjk> LordCrc: have you looked at ubuntuforums.org?
<LordCrc> xjjk: only found someone having the same problem as me and zero replies
<xjjk> LordCrc: meh
<LordCrc> :D
<LordCrc> so the .04 releases are fresh and funky while .10 are mainly bugfixes and such or?
<Matisse_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dragnslcr> LordCrc- no, there's nothing particularly different between the spring and fall releases
<Dragnslcr> LordCrc- the only releases that are special are the long-term support releases, which I believe are every two years
<ign0ramus> i like to think my install is 'fresh and funky' :)
<DarkTan> hmm...why is KDE4 so freaking slow on my new laptop, 2gb ram, 2.0 dual core 64bit CPU than it is on my old 1.8 sigle core with 1gb of ram?
<InfernoLinux> Hey guys and gals, I am trying to setup remote desktop between vista and kubuntu jaunty. I have a vnc viewer installed on the vista machine but I am a little puzzled as to how to connect to the jaunty vnc server.
<ign0ramus> DarkTan, Intel graphics?
<DarkTan> nvidia
<DarkTan> ati on the old one
<ign0ramus> DarkTan, tough to troubleshoot then... Intel graphics is an instant red flag.
<InfernoLinux> DarkTan do you have the latest driver and desktop effects turned off
<ign0ramus> DarkTan, i take it you've ran top/htop to see what's been hogging resources?
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- just on a local network, or over the Internet?
<LordCrc> Dragnslcr: ah ok good to know at least
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr local network
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- K Menu -> Internet -> Krfb
<DarkTan> what is top/htop?
<ign0ramus> DarkTan, if you run the command 'top' in terminal, it will give you a list of running apps/services
<DarkTan> ok
<LordCrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86-driver-synaptics/+bug/355161 arrrgh the modprobe trick doesnt work for me :((
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- in Krfb, Configure -> Security -> Allow Uninvited Connections
<Dragnslcr> DarkTan- ctrl-esc will also bring up a window of running processes
<DarkTan> ok, what am i looking for? nothing is using alot of CPU or mem
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, you and your fancy color!
<Dragnslcr> DarkTan- or K Menu -> System -> System Monitor
<krkelly> what is the "alias" for your home dir?  i.e. i'm trying to move this file from a folder in my home dir, so would i type: mv ./current_folder/filename  /new_folder?
<Matisse_> !surround
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr it looks like a pile of trash
<ign0ramus> krkelly, "~/"
<Dragnslcr> krkelly- in a shell? Usually ~
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- Krfb?
<Matisse_> !dolby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolby
<krkelly> oh yes...  thank you!
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr Yea, I have it open on vista with tightVNC and the screen is all out of focus and has blotches of color
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- probably the color depth setting. See if TightVNC has an option for 8/16/24-bit color
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr it has an option to enable 8bit and has format and encoding options but im not sure what works. none of them seem to fix the issue
<DarkTan> mrrr....what;s the command in install Xfce? i fiddle with KDE4 later
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- usually there's an option to use 8-bit, 16-bit, 24-bit, or 32-bit color
<cjae> is everyone getting prompted by kwallet when using kontact in 9.04
<DarkTan> i get prompted by everything
<cjae> and how do I make it use it
<krkelly> ign0ramus: thank you for that sudo mv tip
<cjae> I cannot see the settting in kontact settings
<cjae> or in the kwallet settings
<krkelly> ign0ramus: i was able to move the file to etc
<krkelly> now let's see if i can get the rest of my problems sorted out...
<ign0ramus> krkelly, no problem.  it's a good one to know.  "cp" will copy, leaving the file in it's original location and copy to the new location as well
<InfernoLinux> I have a checkbox for 8bit, custom compression, jpeg compression, copyrect encoding, and a dropdown for the main encoding type (raw, hextile, tight, rre, corre, zlib, zlibHex)
<ign0ramus> krkelly, also, if you can't remember the commands, you can start dolphin with superuser privileges (kdesudo), and you can copy/paste files that way as well.
<krkelly> ign0ramus: yea, i hate to be asking all these basic questions.  i had a pretty good handle on linux/unix-like os's as i used to use them at work.  but i guess i didn't have much of a vested interest in really knowing the ins/outs of the system when it was a  work computer
<ign0ramus> krkelly, i like to show CLI options first, so you understand what you are doing.  ;)
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr I have a checkbox for 8bit, custom compression, jpeg compression, copyrect encoding, and a dropdown for the main encoding type (raw, hextile, tight, rre, corre, zlib, zlibHex)
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- I dunno, I've never really used TightVNC. Other than making sure the 8-bit checkbox isn't checked and maybe turning down the compression, I'm not sure what other settings would control the quality
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr  what other viewer would you suggest for vista
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any good low-resources screencap programs like Camtasia for *ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- I used SSVNC for the built-in SSL support, but I think that's based on TightVNC
<ign0ramus> PROject-Emerald, recordmydesktop
<ign0ramus> PROject-Emerald, there are several guis for it as well
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- you can try xrdp as an RDP server, then use the normal Windows Remote Desktop client. I've never used it, though, so I don't know how well it works
<InfernoLinux> dragnslcr yea, docs say its an enhanced tightvnc. im going to try ultravnc first and if it doesnt fix this ill try that. i appriciate the help
<LordCrc> hmm
<LordCrc> lshal lists input.x11_driver as evdev and not synaptics?
<LordCrc> ah
<LordCrc> bah, downgrading is faster than this :)
<cjae> anyone know how to make the new kmenu move with mouse
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr  it isn't the VNC viewer that has issues
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr  it must be the VNC server
<InfernoLinux> now I have no idea how to fix it
<krkelly> ign0ramus: could you translate something for me here?
<krkelly> ign0ramus: From a terminal window run: sudo wvdial
<ign0ramus> krkelly, i don't have that package... what is it?
<krkelly> ign0ramus: it's supposed to get my phone working as a mobile broadband modem
<krkelly> ign0ramus: as of yet, i haven't had any luck
<ign0ramus> krkelly, ugh... i don't know anything about using mobile modems :(
<InfernoLinux> can anyone help me configure a different vnc server than krfb. KRFB seems to have issues
<krkelly> ign0ramus: no problem.  do you at least recognize any errors with the syntax?
<ign0ramus> krkelly, can you pastebin? i don't have wvdial.
<InfernoLinux> have any of you used Vino?
<krkelly> ign0ramus: what's pastebin?
<ign0ramus> !paste | krkelly
<ubottu> krkelly: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- I use x11vnc, which has worked well for me. It also supports SSL
<krkelly> ign0ramus: i'll try something, but let me know if it's not what you're looking for
<ign0ramus> krkelly, kk
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr
<capiira> x11vnx is a viewer ?
<xathullu> Im having some issues with ubuntu recognizing external usb hdd/Ipod. Any suggestions?
<Dragnslcr> capiira- no, server
<capiira> i know it just as server
<capiira> ahok
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr ok i apt-got installed it what do I do now to get it to run instead of kfrb
<xathullu> Im having some issues with recognizing external usb hdd/Ipod. Any suggestions?
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr hmm nevermind... about that.
<krkelly> ign0ramus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163848/
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- I have a bash script that I added to Autostart
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux-    x11vnc -display :0 -bg -forever -rfbauth /path/to/passwd -ssl /path/to/server.pem -autoport 5900
<Dragnslcr> Obviously the paths would be specific to you, and you can set the autoport to whatever you want (default is 5900)
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr Cool thanks
<xathullu> Im having trouble getting my comp to recognize my ipod as a hdd. I know it shouldnt know thats its an ipod, but it should at least seet it right?
<krkelly> ign0ramus: like i said, i'm still unfamiliar with kubuntu so i'm not too sure what a "package" is just yet.  But, those are the instructions i've been following.
<ign0ramus> krkelly, what is your question?
<ign0ramus> krkelly, you could have just linked to that tutorial :P
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr how do I find what paths I should use
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- they can be whatever you want
<Dragnslcr> InfernoLinux- I have the password file in ~/.vnc and the SSL cert in ~/.vnc/certs
<krkelly> ign0ramus: unfortunately i didn't save the url.  i just copy/pasted what i have there into a notepad
<InfernoLinux> Dragnslcr Ok
<krkelly> ign0ramus: anyway, do you see line 28?
<xathullu> dudes does anyone know anything about ipods here?
<ign0ramus> krkelly, yes.
<ign0ramus> krkelly, open Konsole, and type in that command
<krkelly> ign0ramus: i've tried typing "sudo wvdial" and "sudo wvdial.conf"
<krkelly> ign0ramus: but all i get is sudo: wvdial.conf: command not found
<ign0ramus> krkelly, oh, you need to open with a text editor.
<ign0ramus> krkelly, try "kdesudo kate wvdial.conf:
<ign0ramus> krkelly, try "kdesudo kate wvdial.conf"*
<krkelly> ign0ramus: well do you remember how i was asking you how i could save to /etc earlier?  i've already edited everything i needed to.  now i just need to get this thing to run somehow
<ign0ramus> krkelly, ok, have you opened the text file with kate?
<krkelly> yes
<ign0ramus> krkelly, you pasted what the tutorial said, and saved it?
<krkelly> ign0ramus: yep
<ign0ramus> krkelly, so what happens when you type: "sudo wvdial"?
<krkelly> password prompt, then i type my passwd, and then "sudo: wvdial: command not found"
<ign0ramus> krkelly, "sudo apt-get install wvdial"
<krkelly> ign0ramus: should i do that from the /etc dir?
<krkelly> ign0ramus: given that is where the file is
<ign0ramus> doesn't matter, you can "apt-get install" anywhere
<krkelly> ign0ramus: i've got it typed into the CL, but i'm really apprehensive to press return...
<krkelly> ign0ramus: what does apt-get install do?
<ign0ramus> krkelly, it calls APT to install a package from the repositories
<ign0ramus> !apt | krkelly
<ubottu> krkelly: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<krkelly> do i need a connection to the internet to make that work?
<krkelly> ign0ramus: because i don't have one on the linux machine right now
<ign0ramus> krkelly, yes.  the cd may have this package; i don't know
<krkelly> ign0ramus: okay, so i guess i should just try inserting the cd and executing the command?
<ign0ramus> krkelly, yeah, i believe the CD repo is the first listed in your sources.list file
<tobi> Hey Folks... Normally while booting my internet connection should start automatically. But to get online access I have to run "sudo poff dsl-provider" first, following "sudo pon dsl-provider" ... what could be wrong ?!
<krkelly> ign0ramus: hmm... that didn't work either.  ugh...
<krkelly> ign0ramus: oh well
<ign0ramus> krkelly, you can try to get the .deb file online, and transfer it with a flash drive
<krkelly> ign0ramus: yea, i'll dig around and see what i can come up with.  thanks for the help.
<ign0ramus> np, hope you get it.
<PROject-Emerald> How do I get unbanned from #ubuntu?
<genii> PROject-Emerald: Visit #ubuntu-ops and speak to whoever banned you there
<alfredo> hola
<genii> alfredo: Hello, welcome to #kubuntu
#kubuntu 2010-05-03
<jaem> apparle, hmm... okay.  That makes sense in any case, but I was mostly wondering about the installed packages themselves during the dist-upgrade
<jaem> I suppose that it should just upgrade them as normal
<Dragnslicer> jaem- I don't think it would be a problem. I'm pretty sure the version in 10.04 is the same as the version in 9.10 backports
<jaem> Dragnslicer, awesome, thanks
<quebecliberated> do you know the command line for the terminal to get kubuntu in french?
<quebecliberated> ...
<shorter> quebec libre -- that's a locale setting
<shorter> the commandline is unix shell, the command names are english
<jaem> shorter, I think quebecliberated meant how to switch the locale
<shorter> oh
<shorter> from the commandline rather than the system config ui ?
<quebecliberated> i have ubuntu and i wany kubuntu infrench
<quebecliberated> terminal please
<quebecliberated> sudo apt...
<shorter> your question requires a bit of research. patience :-)
<quebecliberated> k
<quebecliberated> thank for your help budy
<shorter> KDE_LANG environmental variable
<quebecliberated> i know
<shorter> ok -- so you want to change it system wide?
<shorter> from the command line ?
<shorter> like, make all of the menus switch from langauge X to French ?
<quebecliberated> im new whit kubuntu ans i like the interface
<quebecliberated> how
<shorter> yes, that's why most of us use it I think :-)
<quebecliberated> not change just switch when i like!
<shorter> well...
<shorter> right
<shorter> ok
<shorter> so
<shorter> lemme test answer before i give you a bad one
<shorter> hrm
<shorter> it doesn't seem to be working as i expected it to...
<shorter> export KDE_LANG=fr
<shorter> anyone else got an idea here?
<shorter> it does look like you can set the language of a shell/session with KDE_LANG and them, theoretically, when an application is launched from that environment, it will know to speak French, however, this is not presently working for me... still trying
<quebecliberated> what the command line to get kubuntu
<quebecliberated> ?
<quebecliberated> what the command line to get kubuntu whit the terminal in dual whit ubuntu?
<quebecliberated> what the command line to get kubuntu whit the terminal in dual whit ubuntu?
<quebecliberated> criss
<quebecliberated> windows=shit
<quebecliberated> windows 3.1 2000 nt xp vista 7=shit
<dolomite> watch the language
<quebecliberated> ?
<quebecliberated> windows=shit
<tsimpson> quebecliberated: stop that
<quebecliberated> windows=shit on you
<dolomite> did you just make yourself operator to kick tsimpson?
<tsimpson> yes
<godmok> lol
<dolomite> do you  need special priveleges, tsimpson?
<tsimpson> we use ChanServ to give ourselfs +o when we need it
<dolomite> got it; I'm relatively new to IRC
<progre55> hi people! why is xorg eating up my processor? )
<progre55> and what's virtuoso-t? )
<James147> progre55: It might not be xorg but another application causeing xorg to do that
<James147> progre55: virtusos is the abckend to strigi/nepomuks indexing/search feature
<progre55> James147: oh damn.. how do I turn it off? )
<James147> progre55: It its causing you problems you can disable it by System settings > advanced > desktop search
<progre55> just kill it? )
<progre55> oh cool
<progre55> sec
<ary>  I want to un-encrypt my home because I made the mistake to check the box encrypt my home during the installation. How can I do that?
<progre55> James147: thanks
<quebecliberated> for a laptop , what the best os u k or x buntu?
<James147> !best quebecliberated
<progre55> quebecliberated: depends on your paremeters
<James147> !best | quebecliberated
<ubottu> quebecliberated: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<progre55> quebecliberated: my personal opinion, ubuntu is faster, kubuntu is prettier..
<quebecliberated> and x
<ary> progre55,  I want to un-encrypt my home because I made the mistake to check the box encrypt my home during the installation. How can I do that?
<shorter> quebecliberated: usually, the best laptop is the one that you like using, especially the trackpad and keyboard. :-)
<progre55> ary: sorry man, no idea )
<ary> ok
<quebecliberated> for a dell d600
<quebecliberated> how can i get kubuntu in dual whit ubuntu?
<near> hello is there a way to auto start programs when i boot the pc?
<shorter> quebecliberated: install whichever (kubuntu, ubuntu) then install the base packages for the other system (gnome, kde)
<near> wish there was a ubuntu-tweak alternative for kubuntu
<shorter> then you can switch with the "Session" menu on the login screen.
<dolomite> ary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134121
<dolomite> ary: scroll to the 4th post
<dolomite> ary: and please back up your data
<quebecliberated> i have ubuntu allready
<progre55> quebecliberated: install ubuntu, open the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<quebecliberated> thank
<James147> ary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134121#4 < might be of intrest but i havent testedit
<quebecliberated> and xubuntu?
<shorter> quebecliberated: same thing, but xfce
<dolomite> James147: when in doubt, turn to search.
<progre55> quebecliberated: xubuntu-desktop, I guess )
<progre55> never used x
<shorter> progre55: tight little thing
<near> anyone knows how to configure what apps start with the pc?
<shorter> very fast, very primitive
<James147> dolomite: aww dam you beat me :(
<shorter> xubuntu-desktop it is
<James147> dolomite: but i liked to the post :D
<progre55> quebecliberated: then you'll be able to choose while logging in, whether you want u or k
<dolomite> James147: I haven't tried it either. looks legit though
<quebecliberated> yes i know thank to you
<James147> near: you can aotu start apps when you log in by System setitngs > advanced > auto start
<dolomite> near: k menu>system settings>advanced tab>autostart
<quebecliberated> progrss
<dolomite> James147: ah! you beat me this time
<progre55> quebecliberated: m?
<James147> dolomite:  :D
<quebecliberated> progre55
<progre55> yeah?
<near> oh i didint see the advance tab
<near> thanks a lot
<dolomite> I really should be studying but this is more fun
<James147> dolomite: same here, spent most of the day on this and got no work done at all :(
<progre55> dolomite: lol the same thing.. I've got a presentation to make 2morrow.. and it's 2am in here already
<dolomite> progre55: James147: glad I'm not alone. I have a couple of finals tomorrow and I'm trying to avoid feeling confident
<quebecliberated> viva ukxbuntu!
<progre55> dolomite: what do you study btw? )
<dolomite> James147: do you know what settings in power management will enable the backend to override the screensaver?
<dolomite> progre55: hydrogeology
<dolomite> u?
<progre55> wow that sounds complicated =)
<progre55> me, information security =) masters
<shorter> quebecliberated: this is perhaps not the place to metion it, but try the "Lancelot" plasma widget for your desktop launcher. VERY pretty and elegant :-)
<dolomite> progre55: ah! that figures. I'm finishing up my B.S.
<ary> dolomite, yeas! thanks!
<progre55> shorter: under kubuntu you mean? and how do you set it up? =)
<shorter> unlock widgets, and add it to a panel or icon to desktop.
<shorter> should be in the base package, if not, "Get more widgets' and search "lancelot"
<James147> dolomite: not sure, dont tend to use screen savers, dont really see the point in them i just have my monitor turn off instead to save power
<progre55> dolomite: cool.. and I'm about to finish my thesis... but cant put my thoughts together and finally wrap it up =) with this k/ubuntu release and all..
<dolomite> James147: I know. I should do that; but I love electric sheep too much
<progre55> shorter: I'll try that..
<dolomite> progre55: exactly. since thursday, I've done nothing but play around with LL and study in the wee hours of the morning
<shorter> KDE has made me happier as a desktop environment than anything since the NeXT or the Amiga.
<progre55> lol =)
<shorter> not a lot of choices, but the choices you have are typically very good ones :-)
<progre55> shorter: but it tortures my cpu, dammit =) I switched to kde like 2 days ago.. and feel sorry for my cpu and graphics card ))
<dolomite> progre55: it's nothing a modern processor isn't built to withstand.
<shorter> i run it on an antique piece of <expletive> with whole-disc encryption -- and it's fast enough to be useful.
<James147> progre55: disabling desktop effects and nepomuk help a bit if you need more preformance :)
<shorter> admittedly, i have to be careful about choice of apps -- using iron for a browser, for example.
<dolomite> ary: have you tried it yet?
<shorter> also, disable file searching / indexing
<shorter> that makes things way faster.
<shorter> nepotmuk and friends.
<progre55> James147: actually, the desktop effects are the reason I switched to kde.. they make it prettier =) and what the hack is nepomuk? )
<shorter> james said that already, sorry :-)
<shorter> nepomuk is what gives you file indexing, the ability to tag files, etc.
<James147> progre55: nepomuk is the desktop search/indexing
<dolomite> I haven't had any problems with Strigi; it's idling most of the time
<shorter> sort of like apple's find thing, but less obnoxious.
<progre55> James147: oh I think I've just disabled it..
<James147> progre55: to disable System settings > advanced > desktop search (kde 4.4)
<progre55> let me see..
<James147> shorter: progre55: I like the idea of nepomuk, just atm its way too resource heavy to eb of any use to me :(
<shorter> yup.
<progre55> yeah I've disabled both of them.. nepomuk and strigi
<shorter> kde can be very thin and fit
<shorter> but if you want all of the fun toys, it starts to get a windows-sized butt.
<James147> progre55:  you might be able to get away with just disabling strigi (the indexing part) as tahts what takes up most of the resources then you can still ahve tagging
<progre55> nice, I'll do that
<progre55> thanks man
<shorter> James147: any suggestions on speeding up Amarok ?
<James147> shorter: o it will never be as fat as windows is :)
<dolomite> uninstalling the beast
 * James147 looks at amarok
<James147> shorter: anything priticaully slow about it?
<Typos_King> shorter:   more memory?   hehe
<shorter> starting up, starting play, etc.
<shorter> Typos_King: prolly :-)
<Typos_King> heh, you got... wha?    256?
<shorter> 512M, as it were, is a bit narrow
<Typos_King> ddr1?
<James147> shorter: not knoticed a majoy delay in playing... but starting up i tend not to worry about (start it once, keep it open :) )
<dolomite> with the clean install for 10.04, I've decided to get rid of amarok crap
<shorter> The saddest part of my office is that -- due to damned adobe apps -- my desktop is running.... it.
<dolomite> I'm using VLC for everything
<shorter> so #2 machine for k.
<shorter> James147: i use a sound application -- renoise -- and it won't share with other audio apps (the short version)
<shorter> so i have to take it up and bring it down a lot
<shorter> and that's painful :-)
<Typos_King> ... I use audacious for music
<James147> shorter: :( you could try diabling "watch folders for changes" might help abit (just have to manually run a rescan when you change things
<shorter> James147: aye. good call.
<James147> shorter: also disabling internet services that you dont use could help
<dolomite> Typos_King: Audacious? is it a Qt app?
<Typos_King> no, I don't think so.. qt... lemme check
<progre55> who was saying smth about lancelot? I couldnt find it in the widgets..
<ary> dolomite, now... I'll try and then I'll tell you
<progre55> not in the "get more" part either
<dolomite> ary: have fun
<James147> shorter: and the only other thing i can think that might help is automatic cover art retrival
<ary> dolomite, thanks! :)
<Typos_King> gtk sortish, since it uses its own skins
<dolomite> oh it's an xmms fork
<dolomite> I loved xmms until it became a little buried
<Typos_King> dolomite:   http://images.howtoforge.com/images/gutsy_desktop/pic48.jpg
<progre55> shorter: cant find lancelot..
<James147> progre55: you might need to install it (plasma-widget-lancelot)
<dolomite> Typos_King: that is pretty sexy
<progre55> James147: and where do I get it? by the "get more widgets" button?
<dolomite> Typos_King: I think I'll have to stick with VLC though. I'm enjoying this simplicity.
<James147> progre55: sudo aptitude install plasma-widget-lancelot
<progre55> oh, sec
<James147> shorter: o, another thing you can look at are the scripts in amarok, disalbe the ones you dont need
<progre55> James147: wow, like it =)
 * James147 really needs to alias sudo aptitude install and aptitude search :p
<progre55> James147: and what's lancelot part btw? what does it do?
<James147> progre55: not sure...
<James147> progre55: never got it to do nanything useful
<dolomite> James147: that'd be a great idea
<James147> dolomite: already have "alias upgrade='sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade'" set :D
<dolomite> James147: my issue is that when I alias something I always forget to use it
 * James147 noticed hes already set aptitude search to be search :S 
 * James147 reall yneeds to remeber what hes set up
<shorter> ~/my.changelog :-)
<James147> dolomite: depends on how often you use them, i use upgrade alot so remeber it
<dolomite> you guys got me excited about this lancelot. it's just a glorified k menu?!
<shorter> i got you excited
<shorter> dolomite - a little more, but yes :-)
<dolomite> haha, suckers for eye candy!
<James147> dolomite: more or less, it has more options and a coloum veiw
<James147> dolomite: try it... its free :D
<dolomite> that's what the mid-life crisis dude says to his wife after buying the corvette
<shorter> the corvette has a column view?
<progre55> lol
<shorter> maybe i can sneak it past her this was.
<dolomite> got me there
<shorter> er this way
<dolomite> I tried it. I like to keep my desktop dedicated to conky and luna
<dolomite> oh and sticky notes
<progre55> hmm.. my applications are kinda messed up.. they are overlapping in lancelot..
<shorter> i put luna next to my clock
<progre55> btw, never got any use of luna.. what the hack does it do?
<progre55> why do you need it?
<shorter> shows the moon phase
<dolomite> no one "needs" any of those plasma widgets
<progre55> well I need the clock
<shorter> dolomite: i "need" my desktop clock.
<progre55> and the weather thingy
<dolomite> shorter: the panel clock doesn't tell you time?
<dolomite> progre55: that's not a matter of need
<progre55> dolomite: actually, the panel clock is also a widget.. so )
<progre55> and why my applications are overlapped..
<progre55> damnt
<shorter> dolomite: that's a plasma widget
<shorter> panel apps are widgets.
<shorter> progre55: that's an actual glitch in lancelot from time to time
<dolomite> oh
<dolomite> yeah
<shorter> remove it, put it back in, its'p fine
<saintly> hey guys, whats the app for opening deb files again?
<progre55> shorter: any ways to fix it?
<dolomite> saintly: just click on it
<progre55> nope, I just did.. but it's the same
<shorter> progress -- might be options? dunno...
<James147> saintly: gdebi-kde
<shorter> it's not done it to me in a long time
<progre55> yeah lemme see
<saintly> lol i did dolomite. it wants to know what i want to open it. Thanks James147.
<dolomite> saintly: sorry. I thought it was that simple. is it skype that you're installing/
<James147> dolomite: noramlly you can just click on it in dolphin and dolphin will open gdebi, but sometimes it forgets file assiciations (usually due to user dleting things)
<dolomite> James147: never hurts to know the command for things; I find that my memory is getting worse at retaining things like that.
<dolomite> I probably "need" to add sticky notes to my plasma desktop
<Typos_King> ... gdebi I've noticed takes way longer than dpkg for installs :|
<James147> dolomite: yeah, have had to answer that question a few times so i know it (well had to look it up, know it started with g... and had deb in it :))
<Typos_King> saintly:    sudo dpkg -i FILENAME.deb;
<saintly> dolomite: nope. got a xgame virtual window im trying to stream Xbox 360 thru
<saintly> i set up akype this morning ;)
<saintly> skype*
<dolomite> saintly: ooo,that sounds like a fun project. let us know how it goes
<James147> Typos_King: I tend to like it when i am feeling lazy :)
<Typos_King> ehhe
<progre55> damn, could you guys not type messages until I figure out this lancelot thing.. dont want to miss stuff here :D
<saintly> dolomite: will do. it works fine on my HP, lets see how it does on this systems limited RAM :|
<dolomite> progre55: maybe it's time to move on
<saintly> dolomite: ROFLL
<dolomite> it's happy hour so I'll try to be on my best behavior
<James147> saintly: had kde 4.0 running on a mechiene with 256 ram once i think (abit slow but it workded :) )
<progre55> dolomite: it still has that overlapping thing.. and cant get it fixed..
<saintly> James147:ooh. tht sounds painfull.
<dolomite> progre55: i can't help you, man. I installed and removed lancelot within the span of 5 minutes
<James147> saintly: was only a scrap comp so i dident use it for anything other then testing to see if it could run kde4.0
<progre55> dolomite: =) no prob.. removing it too
<dolomite> I ran OpenSUSE with kde4 on my networking machine; 256 RAM, 800MHz processor. it was a disaster
<dolomite> then again, it was 4.0 too; crashed every couple of minutes
<saintly> James147: my HP is one of the new Touchscreen, tablet convertible ones. it has 8GiB RAM :D absolutley a joy to play on. it has windows XP, vista 64, 7, snow leapard, kubuntu, and ubuntu now. i love it.
 * James147 wishes he had a touch screen
<dolomite> saintly: I tested one of those once; really fun machines
<progre55> wow
<progre55> I wish I could trade my vaio for one like that =)
 * James147 his desktop only has 2 gigs of ram :(
<dolomite> yes
<saintly> dolomite AND James147: there amazing, guys. :D
<progre55> I still cant get the brightness control functions to work for the vaio..
<James147> progre55: are the keys detected?
<James147> progre55: key presses ^^^
<saintly> 8 GiB of ram, i can runn a server practically. its got 2TB harddrive, and a external one of 6TB
<progre55> James147: yeah, the bar appears, but it doesnt dim..
<dolomite> saintly: did you say 6TB?
<James147> progre55: a, no clue sorry :S
<progre55> saintly: wow, wtf =)
<saintly> 6TB dolomite lol. its built into my router.
<dolomite> progre55: can't help you either; I have no idea what to do with laptops
<progre55> James147: yeah no big deal, I'm tracking a bug already..
<dolomite> SOME of us are still counting our disk space in gigabytes
<saintly> hehe
<dolomite> ok ok, this is getting a little offtopic
<progre55> aha, just 500Gb on my side )
 * James147 agrees with dolomite
<saintly> this netbook holds 240GiB, but again, wireless back up to 6TB
<progre55> saintly: btw, is that a laptop your are talking about?
<dolomite> James147: how can I speak in third person?
<saintly> progre55: look up the Hp Touchsmart tm2t.
<progre55> type /me
<progre55> dolomite ^^
 * progre55 thinks
<James147> ok i think its time to get back on topic
<James147> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dolomite> cool, thanks
 * dolomite is awaiting kubuntu questions
 * progre55 trying to think off a question..
 * progre55 is*
<James147> feel free to continue on #kubuntu-offtopic though :)
<saintly> :D
 * progre55 of*
<dolomite> no, I really should be studying while watching this channel for updates
<progre55> damn, what's wrong with me.. I think I'm too tired =)
<saintly> 256 ppl, and not a question among them...
<progre55> arright, I think I'll go watch an episode of south-park and then off to bed.. thanks for all the help and advice ppl
<saintly> James147: who makes kubuntu ?
<James147> saintly: alot of ppl sit idle and watch while they do other things
<saintly> progre55: any time
<dolomite> take it easy progre55
<saintly> James147: ouch. frostwire IRC boots for that. :(
<progre55> so long
<James147> saintly: its not really a problem...
<James147> saintly: and to answre your question: Canonical support it
<James147> saintly: http://www.canonical.com/ << although they mainly focus on ubuntu :(
<saintly> kubuntu is better?
<saintly> lo !8
<James147> !best | saintly
<ubottu> saintly: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<James147> saintly: I prefure it, and so do most of the people in this chanel but it is a personal prefence
<dolomite> quick to issue justice James147
<James147> dolomite: ^^ :P
<James147> dolomite: not trying to be a moderator... honest :D
<dolomite> I'm hoping canonical won't take it too personally and stop supporting it in the future; but that's an off-topic subject
<dolomite> James147: go on. have a little fun
<saintly> James147: i like it better, personally.
 * saintly is addicted to widgets, wish some yahoo developers would come this way...
<James147> saintly: I have found that gnome `is` faster (esipcall at login, dam its almost instant) but I also find kde more functional
<saintly>  whats ur boottime with KDE?
<James147> saintly: pfft, havent measured it since i upgraded to lucid
<Typos_King> esipcall?
<dolomite> saintly: mine's about half the speed of karmic
<James147> saintly: although on karmic it was about 30 secs to kdm and 30 secs to desktop form kdm on my netbook :(
<saintly> do you all really wanna know mine :P
<dolomite> saintly: go for it
<saintly> from completely off, to desktop, 16 seconds. (auto login)
<James147> Typos_King: pfft, i cant type or spell, espically (i think)
<dolomite> but G*d help us, we can't stay on topic
<saintly> dolomite: LOL
<dolomite> James147: especially?
<James147> dolomite: something like that :D
<saintly> yeah, that word! BINGO
<dolomite> saintly: my time is about the same as yours; had to turn off auto login because it was messing with my conky
<dolomite> and nobody messes with my conky
<saintly> dolomite: ouch. i love my auto login. :D
<saintly> hey question, actually.
<smokealot> me too :p
<dolomite> ?
<saintly> does itunes have a package for kubuntu?
<dolomite> saintly: no
<dolomite> saintly: best way is to run it in wine
 * saintly cries...
<saintly> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dolomite> saintly: I've heard good things about the wine compatibility of itunes. I can't vouch though
<Typos_King> heh
<James147> saintly: do you really need itunes, if you need to sync an ipod there are some apps that might be able to do it
<Typos_King> !ipod | saintly
<ubottu> saintly: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<saintly> Wine. that sounds like a good idea for the xgame window...
<saintly> Typos_King: yeah i looked into that, i dont feel like sshing another ipod, ive already crashed one of em.
<saintly> James147: yeah Amarok will do it.
<Typos_King> itunes is just bloatware nazi-mandated by apple
<dolomite> man i hate it when people just throw around the concept of nazism at everything
<Typos_King> you're a nazi too dolomite!   j/k heheh
<dolomite> Typos_King: grow up
<Typos_King> har har har, maybe I have, thus for me it doesn't have such a connotation it does for you :|
<saintly> dolomite:  ROFL
<saintly> ooh
<James147> saintly: 25 secs from button to kdm on my netbook (10 of that is button nto end of bios screen)
<dolomite> Typos_King: I don't think historical evidence is a "connotation"
 * saintly ducks, and throws the "offtopic" flag...
<dolomite> Typos_King: now lets drop this and get ontopic
<saintly> brb guys
<Typos_King> and yes, apple apps-shipping is rather often dictatorial-like, thus I'd say use iTunes only if you really have too, other solutions with less than 250mbs
<dolomite> Typos_King: I'm with you on that.
<dolomite> James147: so 15 seconds button>logon? that's good
<Typos_King> dolomite:  hehe historical.. wha?    you seem to take it a bit hard somewhat... there are historical evidences of all kinds, of people behaving badly and from what history has shown me we all have at some point, noone has been an exception
<James147> dolomite: if you dont include the post screen :)
<saintly> Typos_King: not me. im saintly :P
 * James147 is tempted to disable his audio just incase it boots slightly faster
<dolomite> Typos_King: to say dictatorial is connotative; to say "nazi-like" is direct and has denotation (not connotation)
<Typos_King> hehe, saintly:   don't get me started with the bible and how many genocides in the name of deities :P
<saintly> James147: good speed. you got me wanting to one up you with my HP boot time...
<James147> anyway...
<James147> !offtopic
<James147> dam we cant stay on it
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dolomite> sorry sorry. I'm going to step away from the computer for a little bit.
<James147> hmm, "Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled" (disalbed for xp) what is it and why isnt it enabled :D (bios config) ((if anyone knows))
<Typos_King> ... dunno myself hehe
<Typos_King> oink, need to dash ^_^
<James147> nm, looks like disabled is a good thing :)
 * James147 saved about 1-2 secs by disabling audio/bluetooth or disabling quite boot
 * James147 is shocked that it took 52 secs to login to kde when it only took 25 to boot to kdm
<dolomite> James147: 52 seconds?! what is going on?
 * James147 is releaved it only took 15 secs that time
<James147> dolomite: not sure, think something went wrong that time
<dolomite> James147: are you using the netbook version of kubuntu? how's it working?
<James147> dolomite:  I am, it works great in general... boot times arent that bad although i dont really care `that` much about them (sleep is almost instant so i use that)
<sobczyk> hello, what is the prefered input method for kde4?
<pily> Can the Dragon Player play *.rmvb?Mine can not work well .Just sounds,not vedio.
<pily> who can help me .Thank you .
<dolomite> sobczyk: can you clarify?
<dolomite> pily: I'm not sure dragon player can hand .rmvb
<sobczyk> dolomite: I want to be able to use korean keyboard (no romanization) and maybe anthy im for japanese, of course leaving the original keyboard layout (pl)
<dolomite> pily: from my research, mplayer handles it
<sobczyk> like ibus for ubuntu
<dolomite> sobczyk: ibus works for kubuntu too
<sobczyk> the plasma widget didn't seem to work and im-switch has an error for package check
<dolomite> sobczyk: can you set it up the easy way in system settings>keyboard?
<sobczyk> will it work for other apps too (ie. gtk)
<dolomite> sobczyk: I believe it's global. but that's the extent of my knowledge
<shorter> huh.
<shorter> the volume control has disappeared.
<dolomite> shorter: kmix?
<Resistol> I can't get the kubuntu livecd to boot - i get a blank screen, then "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails" - i click OK, and get a blank screen
<dolomite> Resistol: have you checked the CD for errors?
<Resistol> negative dolomite, but i haven't been able to get other OS's to boot on this laptop either - 8.x or 9.x
<Resistol> usually just a blank screen
<dolomite> Resistol: it's happened to me before as well. sometimes it points to general hardware instability. try an alternate boot
<Resistol> how do i do that
<dolomite> Resistol: there should be options at the bottom of the inital screen
<Resistol> dolomite, you mean "mode' or 'other options' ?
<Resistol> the f5 keys?
<dolomite> yeah
<Resistol> ok so what option should I try dolomite
<dolomite> to be honest, I don't remember the options. but one of them should be something similar to a safe mode
<Resistol> i didn't see anything like that
<Resistol> under "other options"i saw things like noacpi, acpi=off, etc, and when i hit f5 it only gave me 'normal' as an option
<dolomite> it wouldn't hurt to try the acpi-less boot
<Resistol> well what's the difference between noacpi and acpi=off - there were like 4 options that seemed to be the same thing
<dolomite> noacpi vs acpi=off is the same function
<Resistol> ok so try one of those?  what do they do?
<dolomite> acpi is advanced configuration and power interface; from what I know, sometimes it can mess with hardware
<Viking667> I got shoved over here... I'm trying to set up my Thunderbird 3 to call chrome permanently instead of sometimes bringing up Firefox. Any ideas where I'd find that?
<Viking667> I haven't seen a "about:config" equivalent.
<Resistol> i'll try that dolomite thanks
<dolomite> Viking667: if you click on a url in an e-mail it asks you what application to use
<dolomite> and just check the box underneath that says 'always use this for http'
<Viking667> no, it doesn't.
<dolomite> oh.
<dolomite> must be some mozilla thing.
<Viking667> when I initially installed Thunderbird 2 way back when, Chrome hadn't been heard of yet.
<Viking667> I installed Chrome after TB.
<dolomite> can you get rid of firefox on your system?
<Viking667> I _can_, but I'm not sure if it'll let me.
<Viking667> I could also fossick through the /etc/alternatives of course.
<dolomite> I'm guessing that TB sees firefox as your default browser and doesn't want to let go of it
<Viking667> mmm. My thought too.
<dolomite> I found that I preferred chromium over firefox so I got rid of firefox
<Viking667> mmm. Quick alternative then - how do I set the alternatives to point to chrome instead?
<KDesk> hi
<dolomite> Viking667: system settings>default applications>web browser
<dolomite> hi kdesk
<KDesk> how can I remove the bluetooth and especially the printer applet from the system tray?
<Viking667> dolomite: already did that... tb's calling up Firefox even though chrome's set up as the default browser in "Default Applications"
<dolomite> ouch.
<dolomite> sounds like a mozilla domination scheme
<Viking667> not consistently, of course... just sometimes.
<Viking667> So I was wondering if the /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser is being called by tb sometimes.
<Walzmyn> KDesk: right click on it and select system tray settings. Go to "autohide"
<KDesk> Walzmyn:  I mean remove them permanently, so that the don't reapear each login, especially the printer applet, it uses 20MB for nothing. In Karmic  it only apeard when I was going to print.
<KDesk> And I don't have bluetooth hardware, so the applet is not usefull
<dolomite> Viking667: I should've known, that only controls the default apps for KDE
<Viking667> I'd like to do the same thing (remove printer applet from starting up)
<Walzmyn> KDesk: if there's a way, I havn't found it.
<Viking667> KDesk: I removed bluez totally.
<dolomite> Viking667: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_Your_Default_Browser#Setting_the_browser_that_opens_in_Thunderbird_-_Linux
<Viking667> grep for anything with Bluez in it, you'll probably get what you need.
<Viking667> dolomite: I'll check that. Funny, I never thought to search Mozilla
<KDesk> Walzmyn: I think I will remove the kbluetooth. I will continue searching what to do with the printer applet. Thanks!
<Walzmyn> KDesk: is it set to auto? That *should* make it only pop up when in use
<KDesk> Walzmyn: I don't know how to change it, where sould I do it?
<KDesk> Walzmyn: which applet, bluetooth or printer?
<Viking667> Walzmyn: and for the printer applet, how do I disable that until kde needs it?
<Walzmyn> KDesk: Viking667 don't know how to disable them competeply. But in that auto-hide section, if it's set to AUTO it should just only appear in the tray when in use. *should* being primary word.
<Walzmyn> I'm headed to be. G'luck to ya'll
<Viking667> what's the "auto hide"?
<Viking667> that's not one I've seen before, nor do I know how to get to it.
<Teknical> ive uninstalled both bluez and printer applet with synaptic, not sure about hiding the printer .. not needed on this machine
<Viking667> ... whereas my wife wants the ability to print, but doesn't need to have it running 99% of the time.
<KDesk> Walzmyn: ah, I put them already in the hiden selection, but the printer applet uses 20MB for nothing. In karmic Only when I was printing it apeard.
<dolomite> Viking667: the Auto selection is supposed to hide it when it's not being used; doesn't function on my machine.
<Viking667> KDesk: how did you "put them into the hidden section"?
<dolomite> hiding the icon does not make it stop running
<KDesk> dolomite: right click in "i" icon from the system tray, then in Auto Hide are all the icons that are hiden or visible or auto, you can chage that
<Viking667> KDesk: ahhhh. That doesn't stop it from running.
<dolomite> KDesk: yes I know that.
<Viking667> that just stops it from being _visible_.
<dolomite> Viking667: correct
<KDesk> Now I have 10 icons in the tray, 5 hidden, but sometimes it grows to 15. I don't need them. Stupid programs that put every thing there. But in windows it was worse.
<dolomite> yeah at least those icons aren't yelling at you about updates and crap
<dolomite> KDesk: a lot of the programs associated with those tray icons can be setup to not put them there
<shadowhywind> hay all, sorry if you guys have allready answered this. I upgraded to lucid, and Now when ever i do alt+ctrl+F2... all I get is a black screen and screen corpution/flashing garbage, any ideas?
<dolomite> shadowhywind: you don't get a tty login?
<shadowhywind> dolomite: nope
<dolomite> shadowhywind: are you using an nvidia driver?
<KDesk> In ubuntu 10.10 they are going to remove them completle for the netbook, and in 11.04 for the desktop too. http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<shadowhywind> dolomite: the default nv drivers
<dolomite> it could be an issue with that. you can try reinstalling the drivers
<shadowhywind> dolomite: well thats the issue, I normally use the drivers from there website, but I need a tty to do that in... I wonder.. I have an idea, give me a few to try it
<dolomite> you can log out of the graphical environment and do a console login
<KDesk> dolomite: yes, you are right. mixer can be usefull somtimes, but other hardware things like the blutooth, printer.. I don't print right now or don't have the hardware. In KDE 4.5 they are going to chage this a bit too http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/04/system-tray-progress.html . But the printer thing, in Karmic it worked, so it is not KDE fault, its a problem from Kubuntu.
<shadowhywind> dolomite: leads me to the same garbage screen coruption
<shadowhywind> dolomite:  brb rebooting..
<dolomite> ok
<compilerwriter> How has lucid been treating you folks?
<dolomite> beautifully
<dolomite> are you a dev?
<compilerwriter> no just someone who is waiting a minute or two before upgrading to see what bugs may come.
<KDesk> compilerwriter: try the livecd :)
<compilerwriter> KDesk would that I could but I have a little shuttle box with no CD drive.  I would have to hook up a usb dvd drive for that.  That would be so slow that I would pull what is left of my hair out.
<KDesk> compilerwriter: and to boot from an USB memory?
<compilerwriter> I suppose I could use a usb thumb drive if I wanted.
<dolomite> compilerwriter: expect some hiccups with the upgrade; it hasn't been smooth for everyone
<compilerwriter> dolomite: what sort of hiccups have been going on?
<dolomite> compilerwriter: the gamut. most of it has fixes that are documented on kubuntuforums
<compilerwriter> Oh bother.
<dolomite> compilerwriter: I'm recommending to most that they do a clean install.
<Viking667> hm. How do I shut down the indexer? (nepomuk, virtuoso-t et al)
<dolomite> Viking667: system settings>advanced tab>desktop search
<KDesk> Can I configure with the network manager icon, to conect allways to the same network?
<compilerwriter> Good grief.  A clean install will have to wait until I get some time to do backups.
<Daughain> Is there a way to get an lcd screen to replicate a mirror? ANyone know?
<KDesk> compilerwriter: do you have in the same partition root and home?
<dolomite> compilerwriter: if you understand the basics about k/ubuntu, you can have a successful update
<compilerwriter> I would have to look at my partitions to know one way or the other.  I would have to do a df from terminal or something like that I beleive no?
<compilerwriter> or is it a du?
<dolomite> or just look in your fstab
<KDesk> compilerwriter: for what? I have a separeted root and home. So I can reinstall with out backuping personal data
<KDesk> or "df"
<compilerwriter> KDesk: I am thinking that I am not that smart.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/426749/
<KDesk> compilerwriter: hehe, you have only one partition.
<compilerwriter> That is kind of what I thought.
<KDesk> compilerwriter: what I always do is a 10GB partition for root, and the resto for /home
<compilerwriter> So when I go to do a clean install I should have at least three partitions.  One for root, one for home, and one for swap.
<KDesk> compilerwriter: yes, that I a good idea. With 10GB root should be good.
<compilerwriter> That way when I do a distro update I would only be mucking about with the root partition, eh?
<KDesk> compilerwriter: now you root with home is 5.8GB. Only root in a fresh install is only 2.2GB
<KDesk> compilerwriter: yep, better do a fresh/new install this time to have the three partitions.
<Viking667> dolomite: and for the printer applet?
<Viking667> (as in, how not to load it on user login?
<sobczyk> I've turned on ibus for kde when in kate I can turn on the input method (ap changes according to proper method) but when I input using anthy after enter the text erases, and with hangul the text is invisible, anyone can help?
<dolomite> Viking667: I have no idea.
<Viking667> mrm
<Viking667> the menus of the printer applet give no real clue either.
<compilerwriter> KDesk: is there some sort of net install with a minimal thumb drive thing or am I going to have to deal with the usb dvd drive?
<sobczyk> in gtk apps input method seems to work fine (inkscape)
<KDesk> compilerwriter: You can use unetbootin to copy the cd iso to a usb flash memory.
<KDesk> compilerwriter: There is also start up disk creator in the Kubuntu OS
<dolomite> Viking667: sudo update-rc.d system-config-printer-applet remove
<dolomite> you can try that
<Viking667> that removes it altogether...
<Viking667> from starting up
<dolomite> thought that's what you wanted
<Viking667> I'm not sure I need it shut down altogether... after all, my wife doesn't know how to start stuff up manually.
<dolomite> how do you add that back?
<Viking667> I'm trying to only have it start up when she actually clicks "Print..." on an application
<Viking667> So far, I've shut down strigi, and the kde keyboard layout ...
<compilerwriter> KDesk: I would have to download the iso then use unetbootin to create the thumb drive, eh?
<dolomite> Viking667: haha, I accidentally pressed enter for that command earlier. how do I add it back to system startup?
<KDesk> compilerwriter: yes, that is maybe the best way. unetbootin is in the repo.
<compilerwriter> How big a thumb drive do I need KDesk?  4 gig I am guessing, since you said it was a 2.2 gig root partition.
<compilerwriter> or is it very compressed KDesk?
<KDesk> compilerwriter: no, only 1GB (releay 700MB but...)
<KDesk> compilerwriter: when it is installed, then it will extract from the iso 2.2GB
<sobczyk> ok, it seems only kate has problems with ibus IM, in other apps it works fine (inkscape, arora (qt4) or quassel irc, any ideas how can I fix it?
<ner0x> Any idea where Berkeley Dev package is?
<ner0x> Or what it is called.
<KDesk> ner0x: maybe libdb-dev ?
<ner0x> Looks promising. I'll check it out.
<ner0x> Bingo. Thanks!
<Viking667> ahh, sleepycat...
<Viking667> thought we were flashing back to the past, and looking for BSD's compiler package...
<Viking667> You know something? I've never seen a compiler specifically for BSD yet...?
<dmj1004> hey, i just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, and the upgrader froze at 98% while "configuring apache2." after waiting about an hour, i canceled the upgrade and rebooted, ran dpkg --configure -a and rebooted again. it seems to be working fine, but when closing the upgrader it told me that canceling the upgrade could make my installation unstable. is there something i should do about that?
<txwikinger> dmj1004: if the dpkg configure went without errors, you are probably fine
<compilerwriter> KDesk: downloading the iso and apt-get install unetbootin.  It has been so long since I have played with the command line.
<Viking667> ... whereas I'm permanently at the commandline in some form or another, whether it's twin/screen or simple xterm.
<dmj1004> txwikinger: okay thanks. i'm assuming that worst case, i won't be able to boot up, and if that happens i'll just reinstall ;)
<compilerwriter> KDesk I have heard of people who create more than those partitions so that they might play with different kernels perhaps?
<KDesk> compilerwriter  :)  unetbootin is great!
<KDesk> compilerwriter: you can have as many kernels as you want in one partition.
<compilerwriter> KDesk perhaps one day you will hold my my hand through a Gentoo install.
<KDesk> compilerwriter: different is to have more OS, then you need more partitions. No! :) I tryed once, but it too many many hours. I like debs and Kubuntu/Debian
<compilerwriter> KDesk: I have not quite plucked up courage to attempt that yet.
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me what java package I need to install to run java apps in Firefox?
<draik> How do I disable the monitors from turning off after a few minutes? I have checked everything and it doesn't appear to be enabled anywhere.
<Resistol> I just got Kubuntu 10.04 livecd to boot up, and I can't open dolphin!  When I try in terminal, it says "Bus error"
<moetunes> Resistol: did you do the cd check at boot time?
<Resistol> no moetunes i did the check on cd#1 which had an error and wouldn't boot.  cd 2 i burnt on a different computer at slow speed, and as it booted successfully i assumed (bad i know) that it was a successful burn
<moetunes> well you know what I'll suggest Resistol ?
<moetunes> it might be just a small part that didn't burn ok...
<Resistol> Only things i've tried so far have all failed :-(  I tried 1)  Going to youtube, which asked me to go to adobe.com, and I got an error when I tried to install it from there.  2)  I tried searching for restricted extras after including uni and multiverse repos, but it didn't find anyting - even after installin synaptic i couldn't find the packages... i had to use terminal to install it, and then afterwards synaptic refreshed and foun
<Resistol> d the packages.  3)  I tried opening dolphin, after a few seconds of the bouncing loading icon, it just gives disappears.  Terminal says "bus error"  -
<Resistol> moetunes, you are a gentleman and a scholar
<Resistol> i'll try the disc check
<moetunes> luck
<Resistol> does anyone make an .iso of kubuntu that already has the other repositories included and restricted extras installed?
<moetunes> afaik no
<compilerwriter> Alright KDesk I just need to know one more thing.  Where in blazes does Kontakt keep my mail folders?
<KDesk> compilerwriter: don't realy know, somewhere in .kde/share/apps maybe
<Resistol> moetunes, you were right, 1 error found on cd
<Resistol> if the OS boots but has issues like this... shouldn't it be able to repair itself by getting the files from the repos?
<moetunes> Resistol: you could try and dpkg-reconfigure hal for the bus issue - but how deep is the prob? who knows with a bad burn...
<Resistol> i feel like the os should be able to check itself once it's installed, and download any files it needs to replace if they're bad
<KDesk> compilerwriter: better ask in #kde You can also backup the entire .kde .config .share .local folders, and if you need others like .mozilla and so.
<Resistol> moetunes, is using a usb thumb drive easier than burning a cd?  I keep making cds with errors
<moetunes> Resistol: it can be - there is unetbootin for using usb
<moetunes> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Resistol> k thanks moetunes
<draik> I'm using Konversation on 10.04. Anyone else having issues with the mouse not being seen when gonig over tabs or DCC Status section to confirm downloads?
<Mr_Sonoma> what package would yall suggest to record my desktop
<Mr_Sonoma> in dapper i had recordmydesktop i think it was but dont see that in the repo now
<moetunes> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 152 kB
<moetunes> Mr_Sonoma: ^^
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmmm thought i had universe enabled..let me check
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks, i unchecked and rechecked the universe and now it shows up. dunno why it wouldn't show up even after running apt-get update
 * moetunes shrugs
 * saintly wonders why he is still awake.
<compilerwriter> KDesk just how long does it take for unetbootin to get the job done?
<compilerwriter> it just finished.
<compilerwriter> Well here goes nothing
 * compilerwriter crosses himself
<frogonwheels> When is dual head support going to improve under randr?? http://gist.github.com/387776  Is my current script for showing double screen
<frogonwheels> .. leave out any step and it doesn't work.
<moetunes> frogonwheels: try - http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<frogonwheels> That being said, and having finally worked out how to make my script work.. It's looking good :)
<frogonwheels> moetunes: looking.
<frogonwheels> moetunes: yeah round that one.  I've got a basic xorg.conf .. and for some reason on my ATI , I need the specific ordering of calls to xrandr for it to get properly into having my desktop across 2 screens.
<frogonwheels> s/round/found/
<frogonwheels> when it finally gets there, it works until I have to reboot.
<moetunes> frogonwheels: that's a bummer - that howto works great for most people...
<frogonwheels> moetunes: hhm.. I might have another go at xorg.conf this evening. thanks
<moetunes> luck frogonwheels :]
<TheAncientGoat> GRRRR... Everything crashes in 10.04 >< Dolphin, Amarok, plasma, quassel, heck, even /runner/ crashes
<TheAncientGoat> Non KDE applications seem fine though :\
<aperson> holy crap, what did I just do?  ctrl+shift+t in konsole split my terminal horizontally
<maco> you erm...hit the keyboard shortcut for split view
<maco> its a feature
<aperson> how do I undo it?
<Guest85802> Ok folks I am trying to do a fresh install.  How in blazes to I tell the installer to give me a seperate root home and swap partition
<tsimpson> aperson: Ctrl-Shift-S, or View -> Split View -> Close Active
<aperson> tsimpson, thanks
<tsimpson> Guest85802: that should be available under the guided or manual partitioning section I think
<aperson> I don't have my menu bar turned on and for some reason, I can't right click on konsole windows
<aperson> I'm too used to gnome-terminal ctrl+shift+t for a new tab
<kde185> anyone know if firefox in 10.04 is compiled with PGO?
<Guest85802> tsimpson I believe I will have to do it manually and I want to get it right.  can you tell me how to do it briefly?
<tsimpson> aperson: ctrl-shift-n for a new tab
<tsimpson> Guest85802: I haven't done a fresh install in a while, but it should give you the option of creating partitions, formatting them and assigning mount points
<tsimpson> so just create a root partition and set it to mount to /, create a home partition and set it to mount to /home, then create a swap
<iconmefisto> aperson: ctrl-M for menu bar I think
<tsimpson> I remember it being relatively simple
<Guest85802> Where does swap mount?
<tsimpson> nowhere
<Guest85802> ok will give it a go.
<Guest85802> thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> just set the type to "swap" and it'll be used as swap
<cancuengt> o/
<cancuengt> I've just installed kubuntu 10.4 but my app launcher (Alt+F2) went on top of the screen and I can't put it back at the middle. How can I do that?
<iconmefisto> cancuengt: click the options button (spanner icon)
<iconmefisto> cancuengt: user interface tab
<cancuengt> I have none
<iconmefisto> cancuengt: the first button on the left when you do alt+F2
<cancuengt> iconmefisto: I have none, just "complements" (or so, is in spanish)
<cancuengt> I have no user interface
<cancuengt> I have just installed it
<iconmefisto> cancuengt: alt+F2, click first button, "user interface" tab, change to "free floating window"
<cancuengt> iconmefisto: yes, the first button, the other gave me the system activity window, but in there, there is just a title (maybe tab as you say) that says "Complementos"
<cancuengt> iconmefisto: I'll try to restart kde (for the first time since install), i'll be back, thanks
<Guest85802> Well tsimpson it is off to the races installing the stuff.
<cancuengt> iconmefisto: One thing went right, it just starts and stops really fast
<iconmefisto> cancuengt: http://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopbk1527.jpg
<cancuengt> iconmefisto: Thanks man, I've just found it, and also my clock reapeared
<Guest85802> With the three seperate partitions I should be able to do updates without worrying about backing up my files correct tsimpson?
<kde185> no
<cancuengt> all my desktop is a mess
<kde185> Guest85802: always backup your files
<cancuengt> it is supposed to be this way?
<guest_> Guest85802:  It should automagically create a separate swap partition for you.  If it is a clean install with no other systems on the device then you won't have to do anything.
<tsimpson> Guest85802: well, you should always backup the important stuff anyway
<iconmefisto> cancuengt: is it upgrade from karmic? or clean install?
<kde185> Guest85802: there's always a ton of people that have trouble going the upgrade route, a clean install is the best solution
<tsimpson> Guest85802: but with a separate /home, you can always reinstall without formatting /home and keep your data
<cancuengt> upgrade from karmic
<Guest85802> yes I know to back up the important stuff as a matter of course, but in theory I should be able to just upgrade without the need of backup.
<Guest85802> exactly what I meant tsimpson.
<cancuengt> iconmefisto: last time when I upgraded to karmic wasn't this mess
<kde185> Guest85802: yeah tsimpson is right (I didn't know you had separate /home partition)
<iconmefisto> cancuengt: sometimes with upgrades kde can have 2 panels, or widgets not in the right place, etc
<cancuengt> could be a missconfiguration from jaunty to karmic that stays? maybe
<Guest85802> Yes kde185 that is what I am doing this time.  I think ubuntu should do that as a default.
<TheAncientGoat> Grr, why does the kpack auth appear /behind/ all my open windows :X
<Guest85802> 92 % done.
<guest_> Well, off to do my own upgrade from Karmic.  Wish me luck.  All the clean installs of Lucid I've done so far have worked out well.  Hope the upgrade goes as well.
<cancuengt> iconmefisto: Thanks, I'll will finish ordering my desktop, meanwhile, thank you
<Guest85802> time to reboot
 * Guest85802 crosses himself
<liddell> Hi!
<liddell> Can anybody help a newish user with a question about Lucid Lynx?
<kde185> liddell: go ahead and ask, doesn't do any good to ask if you can ask =)
<liddell> So we just did a fresh install and we're getting sound from the operating system when we open a sound file, but anything from the web - HTML5 or Flash in any browser - has no sound. I've checked all the alsamixer settings and sliders on my Mixer... Any ideas?
<cancuengt> liddell: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<liddell> Neat, thanks, I'll give that a shot!
<cancuengt> liddell: It's a bit old but kelped me a week ago, before upgrade to lucid
<cancuengt> A question i've doing a lot, Can (now) set two different backgrounds in my kde4 desktop
<cancuengt> ??
<kde185> cancuengt: yes you can
<kde185> cancuengt: in fact you can have multiple sets of plasmoids and backgrounds if you want
<cancuengt> kde185: How, please!
<kde185> cancuengt: trying to find it...
<aperson> !activities
<aperson> hmm
<kde185> cancuengt: try going into #kde
<kde185> cancuengt: I can't remember how to do it, sorry
<iconmefisto> cancuengt: systemsettings > desktop > multiple desktops. different activity for each desktop
<Daughain> Cick on the little 'cashew' icon
<Daughain> CLick, even.
<Daughain> Oh, did they change it in 10.04?
<iconmefisto> Daughain: changed in kde 4.4
<Daughain> iconmefisto: Ok..I didnt switch to 4.4 until 10.04.
<Daughain> Thanks.
<cancuengt> kde185: iconmefisto I'ts buggy
<cancuengt> It just created 4 different activities, with 2 desktops each
<cancuengt> I have only 2 desktops... something is wrong
<cancuengt> thanks I'll tryit later, its around 12:30 and i have to work.. today
<cancuengt> good night or wathever
<kde185> cancuengt: yeah I had trouble with it too, so I gave up on that for this release
<mogi> hello
<mogi> should I upgrade to 10.04 LTS?
<liddell> Yup!
<mogi> tnx
<Dux> hello, i want to install winxp in a netbook with kubuntu installed.. how to do?
<Dux> i have reserved a partition for win, but the win installer says: unknown partition to write mbr :(
<Dux> i should uninstall totally my kubuntu??
<Dux> anyone here?
<moetunes> Dux: installing windows overwrites the mbr and it'll be work to be able to boot into kubuntu again - normally windows is installed first then kubuntu
<Dux> and i can't install winxp after kubuntu was installed?
<Dux> :(
<falxx> wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines maybe
<falxx> are there any docs or tricks one can do with the network manager to tickle it into connecting to the wireless network with any kernel after 2.6.28?
<eagles0513875> who should i talk to about checksum mismatch on the 64bit lucid iso
<falxx> (since I no longer can use 2.6.28 (keyboard and mouse dead, likely because of missing dev-fs-support in 2.6.28))
<falxx> essentially, I have to chose between keyboard or wireless /:
<Bucky> hi. there's a way to avoid the network assistant to ask for KDEwallet access at every logon ?
<iconmefisto> Bucky: you could disable kwallet in systemsettings
<Bucky> iconmefisto: where do i find it? i'd like to use it, i simply want it to take the pwd automatically, like other apps do!
<iconmefisto> Bucky: systemsettings > advanced tab > kde wallet
<Bucky> iconmefisto: there's probably another step: here i cant find anything about the network manager; probably the net-man asks to kdeWalletManager and not directly to kwallet..?!?!
<iconmefisto> Bucky: I just meant you could disable kde wallet
<Bucky> iconmefisto: but is not useful?
<tsimpson> or, you can set the password to empty
<tsimpson> the kwallet password that is
<^peter^> How can I make an icon to run say a java file which needs a  directory change, and then run the command "java -jar wordbiz.jar"  Is a compiled program necessary for this.  It is easy but messy to run as a  shell program.
<moetunes> ^peter^: if you right click the desktop do you get an option to make a launcher?
<LMolr> hi, how do i start kubuntu in text mode?
<Viking667> LMolr: disable the kdm service?
<moetunes> LMolr: at the login do   ctrl+alt+f2
<Viking667> moetunes: true, though that one won't turn off X from starting up.
<LMolr> the problem is i have a broken xorg.conf, and i am frozen at kubuntu splash..
<Viking667> *nod*, start up with the "rescue" instead of the "normal" boot...
<Viking667> and then "start up rescue shell (with networking)"
<Viking667> ... i.e. you'll be shown a menu of options.
<Viking667> and that'll be one ofthe options.
<LMolr> Viking667: it seems that boot loader menu isn't showing
<Viking667> *blink*
<Viking667> oh.
<Viking667> Is Kubuntu your only system?
<Viking667> (on the computer?)
<LMolr> Viking667: yes, only kubuntu
<moetunes> shift button during first boot
<Viking667> mmm. When the machine FIRST boots up, when you see it go "2  1 "  hit ESC
<Viking667> that'll drop you to the grub menu, hopefull.
<Bucky> iconmefisto: back again...
<Bucky> troubles with connection..
<LMolr> moetunes: shift shows up grub loading ... text
<^peter^> moetunes,  No there is no launcher function on right click.   The closest is a run command
<LMolr> i'm halfway to solution
<LMolr> Viking667: it did work, thanks. and moetunes, too
<Viking667> 's okay.
<starslights> ah better now, hello to everyone
<^peter^> moetunes, but there is a "link to new application"  I will check that out
<starslights> i have a question with version 10.04 64 bits, a couple days ago, i installed the nvidia driver from the hardware panel and it worked to i make the update. After that, kubuntu was unable ti load any graphic driver. It is a way to can start kubuntu if it happen again ?
<starslights> actually i run without driver but i have lot of errors in xorg and in resonance :/
<starslights> xorg error: 	Erreur	FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument
<starslights> so any suggestion welcome :D
<speedvin> hello
<starslights> hi speedvin
<speedvin> starslights what you want to do with xorg
<speedvin> you can't run it?
<starslights> nothing, what i wabt , it's use nvidia driver like it does but since it don't load the driver nvidia anymore if i update i wait to install it again
<starslights> but running with the driver give some errors in xorg, like you see
<starslights> yeah , i run it actually on basic graphic only
<speedvin> do you tried unload nvidia module?
<starslights> no, i don't has any idea what to do and as altenate version , i wasn't able to join with live cd
<starslights> so if you have advice, i will try to reinstall the driver but i don't want to format again :D
<starslights> how can you unload nvidia ?
<speedvin> rmmod nvidia
<starslights> ok, thanks, i will write that in case, and so if i do this command in terminal , i must be able to boot ?
<speedvin> yes
<speedvin> It will use novenau driver :)
<starslights> thanks very much, nice from you :D
<speedvin> no problem I'm here to help
<starslights> that's a chance  :) brb
<cv> i have problem with installing u & k 10.04
<sync350> The developers of the game Oniblade have decided to port their game to Linux if they can get 10,000 signitures on this petition. Even if you don't care about this game, please sign the petition. If one game is ported to Linux, others will follow.
<sync350> Sign the petition here => http://www.petitiononline.com/oniblfl/petition.html
<cv> they just come to login screen and stay there
<cv> can anyone help me?
<speedvin> cv you mean login screen after install?
<cv> no
<cv> loginscreen when i boot from cd or usb
<cv> is there anyone successfully install u or k 10.04?
<cv> i used many methods to write to cd and usb
<cv> both in my kubuntu and windows
<cv> nothing worked
<sobczyk> hi, where to get libstdc++5 for lucid?
<sobczyk> (need it for xilinx 9.2)
<Viking667> try "apt-cache search libstdc++5"
<Viking667> if it doesn't turn up there, then I don't know.
<sobczyk> I tried searching in aptitude already,that's why I'm asking here
<cv> my knetworkmanager have just broken
<cv> how to restore it?
<Viking667> sobczyk: weird. I have it here, or at least I think I do.
<speedvin> cv kill the knetwork manager process and run it again
<Viking667> sobczyk: hm. Seems it came as part of gcc-3.3
<cv> it fails to start
<cv> then i don't need to kill it
<Viking667> Ah well. Time I disappeared, folks.
<cv> speedvin can u suggest another way?
<speedvin> cv run it from console
<cv> u mean using cmd man?
<speedvin> yes
<cv> hmn
<cv> i don't know how to use cmd man
<speedvin> what error's it show's?
<cv> can u give me the exact cmd?
<speedvin> knetworkmanagaer
<speedvin> or knetwork-manager
<cv> oh
<cv> i tried this way
<speedvin> and?
<cv> but it displays the kde crash handler
<cv> and i can't restart the knet
<speedvin> strange...
<cv> i search in kpacket to install a new knet
<cv> but there's no soft
<speedvin> maybe install madwifi or other network managares?
<cv> madwifi?
<cv> ok
<cv> i'll try it
<speedvin> cv do you use wifi?
<cv> yes
<cv> i use laptop
<cv> but how to install madwifi?
<cv> i can't search it
<speedvin> dwonload the package and deps on other  computer and  move them to laptop
<cv> speedvin thank u:)
<cv> i'll try it
<speedvin> no problem
<mavErik> hi, how can i saw the command list of this channel?
<speedvin> using /help
<mavErik> ok, many thanks!
<N|ghtWo|f> what is the difference between 9.10 and 10.04 ?
<jasonmchristos> how do i assosiate file extensuions on kde
<speedvin> newer pacakge and many visual changes
<speedvin> in system settings
<speedvin> and 10.04 is LTS
<maco> jasonmchristos: system settings -> advanced -> file associations
<jasonmchristos> thank you
<mavErik> hi, i've got a problem in 10.04 with synaptic touchpad
<mavErik> with the root account it work well
<mavErik> many solutions?
<mavErik> *some solutions?
<mavErik> at the login screen it works, but after login it stops eorking...
<mavErik> *working
<speedvin> hmm
<speedvin> try to remove or rename .kde dir in $HOME
<kaddi> Hi,
<mavErik> speedvin: thanks i'm trying
<mavErik> i'll reboot now..
<mavErik> wait me!
<kaddi> rather uncommon question: A friend of mine sent me his minidump from a Windows PC, but I currently only have my Kubuntu OS at hand.. is there an application, that would allow me to have a look at the minidump in kubuntu?
<mavErik> speedvin: ok its work
<mavErik> many thanks
<speedvin> no problem
<mavErik> now i've to recostumize my option
<speedvin> anyone know where quassel save history of channel?
<speedvin> anyone know where quassel save history of channel?
<mavErik> speedvin: i'm sorry...i don't know...
<speedvin> no problem...
<Benkinooby> anybody know how to turn off this annoying kbluetooth? i checked all files related to it http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4932/kbluetooth.png but i out of luck. i dont believe it's too difficult...
<kaddi> Benkinooby: I was told that it was impossible to disable. I ended turning off the hardware
<kaddi> but that was two releases back in jaunty
<speedvin> Benkinooby I removed kbluetooth :D
<Benkinooby> kaddi: are you serious?
<Benkinooby> this can't be... this is linux not windows...
<Benkinooby> speedvin: i was also thinking of it.. but i was looking for a proper solution...
<kaddi> Benkinooby: I asked here, that's what I was told. I didn't look into it much more since I have the hardware switch to make linux believe i have no bluetooth. But as I said that was in jaunty.. things have probably evolved since then
<kaddi> I just never bothered to look at it
<anipy> hi there. i made a dist-upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04 that works fine except of akonadi. akonadi renders my kontact almost unusable. any easy way to get rid of it? i really don't need it for my addressbook and stuff and i just want to proceed with my work.
<anipy> tried to fix it several errors in mysql, i'm giving up now. just want to turn off akonadi. any idea?
<kaddi> anipy: as far as I know akonadi is the database structure that stores all your personal contacts. You can't turn it off and without your Kontact would be pretty useless.
<Fleck> help - still have problems with cpu usage, seems to be related to plasma desktop and skype
<kaddi> But someone with more knowledge can tell you more
<speedvin> I think akonadi is depend of kubuntu-desktop metapacakge
<midhun> is it possible mount an .iso file on ubuntu
<midhun> hello there..........
<kaddi> yes
<midhun> how can i do that?
<LeonWP> after the upgrade, I'm getting a black screen after loggin in into kdm; the hard disk icon starts to fade in and then the screen gets all black and I'm thrown back to kdm
<LeonWP> how can I debug that?
<starslights> anipy:  hi, i hade same problem, you must open akonadi and add a vcard , after you will be able to add address
<LeonWP> Xorg.0.log and kdm.log don't show any errors
<midhun> anyone plz help me.
<starslights> if you try you will have a few choice, just use the one for address :D
<anipy> i tried to remove the akonadi package, but too many things depend on it, so i keep it. but can i turn it off for kontact?  or am i forced to fix all these weird issues in mysql and d-bus etc. that prevent akonadi from working and making kontact useless to me?
<speedvin> midhum: yes mount -t iso9960 <path/to/iso> <mount dir>
<kaddi> midhun: I'm only familiar on how to do this with command line
<speedvin> if you like gui then acetone iso 2 or Fuse IOD
<speedvin> *ISO
<kaddi> speedvin beat me to it.. :P
<speedvin> :P
<anipy> starlights: do you refer to KDE ressources "add addressbook"?
<midhun> thank you lemme try.
<starslights> i think yeah, just open akonadi, and when your in, you will see a few  ressource configuration
<starslights> here you must use add and choose personal contact
<starslights> and you must be able to use it after via kaddressbook or any applications,  sorry for my english :)
<anipy> starslights: i tried that, thank you. but the problem seems to be in akonadi. it tells me "Akonadi not operational", when clicking on Details, i get bunch of errors related to mysql and d-bus. i tried to fix mysql-errors, but i am no mysql database admin
<starslights> oh ok, yeah, it must work befotre you can use it, that's sure
<anipy> so, i fix one error and it nags for something else
<starslights> it is a fresh install ?
<anipy> no, it is a apt-get dist-upgrade
<anipy> starslights: do you think i should do a fresh install?
<starslights> oh ok, that's sure teh problem, with karmic akonadi make the same problem, that's why i have install a fresh version and so all worked with akonadi, i really can't help with it if you upgraded
<starslights> anipy:  that's sure
<starslights> for me it's too much difference between KDE 4.3 and 4.4 , so make a new install seem the best way if you can
<anipy> well, i'm frightened to death, thinking of all the extra stuff i have running on this notebook, but i guess you are right and i will do a fresh reinstall.
<anipy> thank you guys
<starslights> you are welcome and i wish you a good luck ^^
<anipy> starslights: thanks :)  i did forget my home partition encryption passphrase anyway LOL
<starslights> lol, yeah , so you will start on the right feet lol :P
<coreberserker> Hay there everyone, I can't seem to get the touchpad settings to work right, I can't seem to use any of the setting that use more then one finger...can some one help with this please? =]
<anipy> i hope this time my memory will hold longer than a couple of weeks
<coreberserker> Hay there everyone, I can't seem to get the touchpad settings to work right, I can't seem to use any of the setting that use more then one finger...can some one help with this please? =]
<sebi`> hey, i'm getting an odd error while attempting to access "Appearance" in systemsettings. It's absolutely obvious *why* i'm getting the error, but did anyone ever encounter this before? http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/9900/selection005.png (copypasta'd from #kde)
<ilembitov> Hi! I have just installed Kubuntu 10.04 on Thinkpad X200s. For some reason it doesn't activate my network interfaces at boot time. I ifconfig up them manually, but NetworkManager gets disabled. How do I fix this? Or at least, how do I restart NM manually?
<anipy> ilembitov: did you use non-windows on this notebook before?
<coreberserker> Hay there everyone, I can't seem to get the touchpad settings to work right, I can't seem to use any of the setting that use more then one finger...can some one help with this please? =]
<ilembitov> anipy: Yeah. I installed Kubuntu 10.04 clear after I have used Fedora 12 for some time. I have an Intel wireless card (WiFi Link 5150) if that's what you asking
<wedo> hello
<wedo> I have problems installing a network printer
<anipy> ilembitov: i remember i hade some wlan-issue on thinkpad t42p, AFAIR, it was able to turn on/off in the bios, after that it always worked in kubuntu
<anipy> ilembitov: do you have a WLAn-related option in your bios?
<wedo> I already installed it two days back and it worked fine, now it disappeared and all the netwrok printer settings disappeared too
<ilembitov> anipy: I doubt that it's BIOS-related. Both Fedora 12 and Ubuntu (GNOME flavour) 9.04 and 10.04 RC worked flawlessly here
<anipy> ilembitov: have you tried the "Fn+WLAN"-key combination to turn on/off your WLAN?
<wedo> any help plz
<Fill23> anyone have problems installing kdevelop on lucid?
<James147> Fill23: nop
<James147> Fill23: whats your problem?
<Fill23> James147: 'sudo apt-get install kdevelop' reports no such package, i've turned on 'unsoported repos' but still can't install it
<ilembitov> anipy: Hm, a funny thing here. If I just push Fn+F5, it only starts BT. I try ifconfig wlan0 up - it doesn't work, says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132". Then I try to do the same thing with a switch, and it still only starts BT, but I can run ifconfig wlan0 up successfully
<wedo> any one can help with setting up network printers?
<James147> Fill23: try adding the backport ppa (ppa://kubuntu-ppa/backports)
<anipy> ilembitov: yes, i had experienced something weird like this with t42p. it was only Fn+F5 and at some point it just worked fine.  the network manager is somewhat uhm... you know ;)  if you right-click the network manager, does it tell you that wirless is enabled?
<ilembitov> anipy: No. That's why I asked how to restart it)
<Torch> ilembitov: the thinkpad function key for wireless/BT cycles though it, i.e. it turns on wireless, then bt, then both, then both off, then wireless on again.
<Torch> ilembitov: or at least it has been that way until recently, haven't checked for a while
<James147> ilembitov: i found restarting everything network releated seems to help, (killall knetworkmanager; sudo service network-manager stop; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; sudo service network-manager start; knetworkmanager)
<anipy> ilembitov: AFAIR, to restart network manager from shell:   knetworkmanager
<ilembitov> anipy: I guess, it should be knetworkmanager&?
<ilembitov> Otherwise, it'll terminate if I quit the shell
<James147> ilembitov: i tend to run it from krunner
<ilembitov> OK, I'll try it now
<James147> ilembitov: think sending it to the background will still close it if you close konsole
<anipy> ilembitov: Torch is right with the hint that thinkpad Fn+F5 is cycling through
<Fill23> James147: i think i'm doing something wrong, could you please tell me  where specificly i should add this adress?
<nikhil_> can someone help me with a modem which used to show up under karmic, but now does not under lucid?
<James147> Fill23: in kpackagekit (settings > edit softwresources) or from terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa://kubuntu-ppa/backports
<nikhil_> it used to show up as ttyUSB*, but now the mass storage part of the modem shows up, but not the modem itself
<wedo> any one can help with setting up network printers?
<James147> nikhil_: you can try to see if "jockey-kde" (hardware drivers) knows about the drivers for it, but i am not sure what to do if it dosent
<Fill23> James147: i get this 'Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~/+archive/: HTTP Error 404: Not Found'
<Torch> wedo: you can configure cups from your browser.
<Torch> wedo: go to https://localhost:631/admin in your browser, then click "add printer" and enter any information it wants
<wedo> Torch:  how to reach it
<James147> Fill23: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  sorry :)
<ilembitov> anipy: No, it doesn't help. Same thing. dmesg | grep wlan0 has four entries ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<wedo> Torch: could not connect to the requested page
<Torch> wedo: so is cups installed and running?
<James147> wedo: never tryed it before but: System settings > Printer config > "new printer" > new network printer     might be of use
<wedo> yes its installed but do not know if it is running or not
<ilembitov> anipy: However, looks like eth0 was the same at first: [  116.056661] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<ilembitov> But I ifconfig up-ed it and ran dhclient, so that's the interface I am using right now
<wedo> i tried that but there is no options there,..
<Torch> wedo: what does "service cups status" in a shell produce?
<Fill23> James147: i get this ouput http://pastebin.com/6VG5dXCj i think i need some key
<James147> wedo: no options at all in the New printer dialog, or eairler?
<wedo> yes
<James147> Fill23: no, thas right - it is getting th keys for the ppa
<James147> Fill23: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kdevelop now
<wedo> Torch:  only (other)
<Fill23> James147: still not finds it
<anipy> ilembitov: this is similar to mine dmesg grep:  [   12.852493] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<wedo> Torch: it was working ok and all options and printers were shown but now no options even the basic server settings is disabled
<Fill23> James147: wait there was error during update package list i'll upload output for you
<James147> Fill23: you can try adding the beta ppa (I addeed both not sure which its in although i thourght it was backports now :S ) (ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta)  (you can remove these if you want from kpackagekit > settings > edit software sources...)
<anipy> ilembitov: [   86.078720] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:0c:62:db:49 (try 1)
<James147> Fill23: ^^ or not
<anipy> ilembitov: which is the connection to the access-point, then authentication, until:
<anipy> [   86.092986] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<Fill23> James147: here "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<nikhil_> please, can anyone help me with a modem which was showing up as ttyUSB* in karmic, and now is not showing up?? this is after upgrade to lucid
<ilembitov> anipy: Right. eth0 has this entry, but not wlan0
<anipy> ilembitov: however, authentication is available after starting KDE, not before (i have the WLAN keys stored in the kwallet)
<ilembitov> anipy: What I don't get is, is this issue NM-related, wlan0 (the driver)-related or what?
<jussi> nikhil_: please dont ask in more than one place at the same time.
<nikhil_> jussi, no1 is helping
<nikhil_> and im stuck in a village in dina
<nikhil_> *india
<nikhil_> with a few hours left of net usuage
<jussi> nikhil_: so ask in one place at a time :)
<nikhil_> im scared that im going to be w/o net access
<nikhil_> lol
<nikhil_> jussi, can you help me please :(
<James147> Fill23: :S not getting that here, not sure why you are... umm, you could try removing and re-adding the ppas in kpackage kkit or changing your mirror but not sure if that will help
<anipy> ilembitov: do you use encrypted wlan?
<ilembitov> anipy: Yeah, why?
<Fill23> James147: ok i'll look into it :) thx 4 you help
<ilembitov> anipy: Even if it was encryption-related error, the interface would still be up, an NetworkManager would be running
<anipy> ilembitov: is dmesg showing any other messages which may indicate that authentication failed? or the wlan access point log?
<ilembitov> anipy: Like what? I showed everything that's wlan0-related. I can pastebin it here
<anipy> ilembitov: oh, your network manager is not running at all?  i assumed it was back again
<James147> ilembitov: have you tried wicd? some have found it works better then network-manager (it will uninstall network-manager)
<ilembitov> anipy: The processes are in the system after the startup is complete, but like I said, the KNetworkManager says that it's disbled
<thanda> ksmserver could not start, is the error message, I am receiving
<thanda> just after logging into kde through gdm.
<anipy> ilembitov: ... the KNetworkManager says that WLAN is disabled?
<ilembitov> anipy: No! It says NetworkManagment is disabled!
<ilembitov> Which is why I thought that probably it's not about NM, it's about the system tries to initialize the interfaces
<James147> ilembitov: did you try killing knetworkmanager and restarting network-manager?
<nikhil_> please, can anyone help me with a modem which was showing up as ttyUSB* in karmic, and now is not showing up?? this is after upgrade to lucid. the storage part of the modem still still shows up
<ilembitov> James147: Yeah, didn't help
<James147> ilembitov: try the gnome applet instead (network-manager-gnome)
<Fill23> James147: found it in beta not in backports, strange thou i thought it was released not public demo :)
<anipy> ilembitov: uhm... weird, i think i had this on the t42p. i suggest, you first try to get knetwork manager running. connect ethernet if possible and restart the thinkpad. just to see if you get network running with eth0 (or whatever it is). then check again knetworkmanager
<James147> Fill23: what version was in the beta though, it is the full or rc?
<ilembitov> anipy: OK, I'll try that
<Fill23> James147: Version: 4:3.10.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1 <- i gess it's rc
<anipy> ilembitov: is it on the same machine you are logged into IRC now?
<Fill23> James147: didn't installed it yet
<anipy> silly question, never mind
<James147> Fill23: 3.10 is the rc version i think, the full is in backports i beleave
<Fill23> James147: i think you using 64bit system
<thanda> ksmserver could not start...is the error after logging into kde
<nikhil_> please, can anyone help me with a modem which was showing up as ttyUSB* in karmic, and now is not showing up?? this is after upgrade to lucid. the storage part of the modem still still shows up
<James147> Fill23: I am, but why does that matter?
<Fill23> James147: there is kdevelop in backports for 64 but none for 32 ^^
<_nik_> Does anyone know, how to make kbluetooth not to run on startup?
<Fill23> _nik_: remove kbluetooth.desktop from /usr/share/autostart/
<wedo> do i have to start cups every time I restart my computer?
<madura> Fill23: thanks man i was searchin for that!
<James147> Fill23: heh dident know that not sure why they would do that :S
<Fill23> madure: np :)
<Fill23> James147: i gess someone jst foregot to upload it
<_nik_> Fill23: Thank you :)
<madura> im soo gonna disable alot :P
<Fill23> ^^
<_nik_> Fill23: That solved my problem thanks again
<Fill23> _nik_: np )
<nikhil_> please, can anyone help me with a modem which was showing up as ttyUSB* in karmic, and now is not showing up?? this is after upgrade to lucid. the storage part of the modem still still shows up...please, its a huawei modem. must i go back to 9.10?
<near> hi
<near> does anyone knows why every time i reboot my desktop settings go back to default?
<near> I have to set up the dual monitors configuration and the wallpaper all over again
<coreberserker> Does anyone know how to make the other touchpad setting work, I can't seem to use the multi-touch  settings for more then one finger, does anyone know how to get this working?
<aditya> near: Do you by any chance have an almost-full home parition?
<near> no
<near> my partition is for the whole /
<near> and it has 200gb spare space
<near> xD
<aditya> hmm
<aditya> do you have write permission in /tmp ?
<near> lets see
<near> yes
<aditya> near: I dunno then. Sometimes, if KDE can't save it's settings, they get reset
<near> is there an application to save the settings? like it would be ubuntu-tweak for gnome?
<chrisrc1> hello
<chrisrc1> are there any devs in here?
<chrisrc1> there is a VERY URGENT problem with the kubuntu cd and dvd images that prevent users from being able to install lucid at all!!
<near> what problem?
<chrisrc1> some file names in the images (alternate cd and dvd) are cut short and prevent kubuntu from being installed
<chrisrc1> in particular it's (among others) libpulse-mainloop-glib0 and xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<aditya> chrisrc1: I installed kubuntu yesterday
<near> i did too
<near> what mirror were you using
<chrisrc1> aditya: i haven't found anything on google as well, but the problem is there. maybe just with some isos
<aditya> chrisrc1: Is it only for the alternate images?
<chrisrc1> no
<chrisrc1> the dvd image as well
<aditya> chrisrc1: Hmm. How did you burn the ISO's? I mean, what program?
<chrisrc1> look at pool/main/p/pulseaudio
<chrisrc1> this has nothing to do with the program. i made a usb disk (16h session btw) and then had a look at the original isos (not burned, not installed on usb stick), and there the problem already exists
<aditya> okay
<near> if it took that long
<near> maybe its corrupted
<chrisrc1> i thought it's a windows problem, since the file names obviously are cut short
<aditya> chrisrc1: Strangely, I don't have pulseaudio in my pool/main/p/pulseaudio
<chrisrc1> wait a second
<aditya> chrisrc1: I thought so too
<chrisrc1> but then why is it on the ORIGINAL images as well?
<chrisrc1> it should be in pool/main/p/pulseaudio/
<neosacepreshaw_> yi
<chrisrc1> as well as
<chrisrc1> pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/
<aditya> chrisrc1: as i said, i don't have pulseaudio in pool/main/p :/
<chrisrc1> dvd image?
<aditya> chrisrc1: No, CD
<chrisrc1> what's with the nouveau drivers
<chrisrc1> ?
<James147> chrisrc1: open source nvidia drivers I think
<chrisrc1> yes, but is the file corrupted?
<aditya> chrisrc1: I don't have that noveay directory in /x/ either :/ weird
<aditya> *noveau
<James147> chrisrc1: try running a md5sum on the iso and see
<James147> !md5 | chrisrc1
<ubottu> chrisrc1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chrisrc1> ok, believe me, i'm not making this up
<aditya> chrisrc1: Okay, but still - what's the md5?
<aditya> This is mine : 0ef722fd6b348e9dcf03812d071d68ba
<chrisrc1> the alternate has 8def8b39aceae8e27fdcf2af107991cb
<aditya> oh
<chrisrc1> it's correct for my image
<aditya> hmm
<chrisrc1> and i had the problem with both images
<aditya> but, if it took 16 hours, something was obviously wrong :X
<aditya> not in the image, but in the writing to the USB
<chrisrc1> not for the cd image, but the dvd one
<Pici> The Kubuntu hashes for 10.04 are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<aditya> it takes me about 10 minutes to burn an ubuntu DVD to USB
<chrisrc1> can anybody else have a look at /pool/main/p please?
<James147> chrisrc1: "patch and pptp-linux" here on the cd (64bit)
<GilU> hi
<aditya> James147: same here. no pulseaudio. but is yours the alternate image?
<eeeharjot__> guys, what is the mouse daemon sort of thing for kde3?
<GilU> which version of xorg is running on default installation of kubuntu 10.04?
<James147> aditya: no
<eeeharjot__> or hardy?
<chrisrc1> does anybody have the dvd image?
<eeeharjot__> cause my mouse doesnt move sometimes, so i want to know howto restart it
<eeeharjot__> anybody?
<wolfensteine> I am not able to find the updaate for 10.04 LTS can u hel me out??
<wolfensteine> am i missing any repositories??
<ab21> hello, just tried to install kubuntu via the windows installer 'wubi.exe' - after painfully slow downloading it just printed an error message and exited... the next time it deleted the download ...
<madura> wolfensteine: doesnt it show in the update manager?
<wolfensteine> madura: my update manager shows no updates available
<ab21> my os - windows 7 home premium 64bit
<madura> wolfensteine: run it with distro upgrade arguments
<wolfensteine> madura: like what?? can u help me out.... I dont know much about it...
<madura> wolfensteine: kpackagekit --updates
<GilU> can anyone tell which version of xorg is running on default installation of kubuntu 10.04 please?
<ab21> just so you know - it could prevent people to use the system. very frustrating error message...
<madura> wolfensteine:  i dont know much about kubuntu previous versions i just shifted to KDE since 10.04 :P
<wolfensteine> madura: Oh that one... I am afraid i did try that also
<chrisrc1> aditya: wait a second
<wolfensteine> madura: Hmmm no problem.... Thanks anyway if u do know something pleae do let me know....:)
<madura> wolfensteine: well y dont u just download the CD image?
<wolfensteine> madura: but wont that be like reinstalling the whole operating system i have to do a lot of backup and stuff...:(
<madura> wolfensteine: oh
<chrisrc1> are there any other devs here?
<chrisrc1> could somebody pls have a look at this: http://www.augmented-reality.eu/public/IMAG0014_small.jpg
<chrisrc1> as well as this: http://www.augmented-reality.eu/public/IMAG0015_small.jpg
<chrisrc1> ok, there is a serious problem with the alternate and dvd images that contain CORRUPTED FILENAMES THAT PREVENT INSTALLATION
<near> but why would that affect only you
<Pici> chrisrc1: Have you logged a bug about this yet?
<Pici> and that oo.
<Pici> er, too.
<smokealot> i installed fine with the 10.04 dvd image
<chrisrc1> Pici: no, i havent't yet. i first wanted to know if anybody else experiences this
<chrisrc1> when you look at the pics you'll see what i'm talking about
<Pici> chrisrc1: I've seen the screenshots.  You said that it took 16 hours to put the dvd on your usb stick? Thats not normal.
<chrisrc1> Pici: but why are there corrupted file names in the image itself? and only those over a certain length (like all the git files). can it be that some mirrored images are corrupted`
<chrisrc1> ?
<Pici> chrisrc1: The fact that I've seen no other complaints about this makes me think that its something wrong with your install.
 * oxymoron got pissed off that he cannot locate the Kmix systray icon, it wasnt /usr/share/icons/oxygen or /usr/share/hicolor xD
<wedo_> hello
<wedo_> how to make the sreadahead work
<wedo_> I have a problem when start the pc " init: failed to spawn sreadahead main process"
<wedo_> any help plz
<wedo> I have a problem when start the pc " init: failed to spawn sreadahead main process"
<wedo> any help plz
<chrisrc1> wedo: have you googled it?
<wedo> yes I did
<wedo> only one post 4 hours ago mention the same error
<oxymoron> Does anyone know where the systray icon for kmix is on Kubuntu?
<wedo> chrisrc1:  I think this fault affects the servers like cups, tor and privoxy
<near> can anyone recommend a good music player for kubuntu?
<near> i dont like amarok
<near> too big, i need something smaller preferably transparent
<oxymoron> near: Maybe VLC? :P
<oxymoron> XMMS
<LjL> juk
<LjL> is it still around?
<bazhang> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<near> vlc really?
<bazhang> nope
<Torch> LjL: yes
<chrisrc1> near: how about an amarok plasmoid?
<near> is that a theme?
<bazhang> audacious replaces xmms
<oxymoron> near: Yes, VLC can play music and have suppport for playlists as well :P
<chrisrc1> no, an applet
<oxymoron> bazhang: Alright, good to know :)
<chrisrc1> hmm, why can i still chat but not surf the net any more
<bazhang> sounds like dns
<oxymoron> But I still want to locate my freaking Kmix systray icon, seriously I cannot found it anywhere? :S I have replaced all icons that it could be I THINK but still that ugly icon in systray bar xD
<near> where do i get it?
<Torch> oxymoron: it's using audio-volume-xxx
<bazhang> from the repos
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes I have replaced all of them in /usr/share/icons/oxygen but it still havent changed xD
<Torch> oxymoron: maybe your icon theme is not oxygen
<near> not vlc lol
<near> i mean amarok plasmoid
<bazhang> near, what then
<near> or any player that runs as a widget
<oxymoron> Torch: audio-volume-high.png it should be. As far as I know Crystal projects doesnt have audio-volume-***
<c3l> why is my display settings restored after reboot? my dualscreensetup fails and the screens become closnes
<near> whats the effect of running a gnome widget in kde?
<c3l> and apparently the launch feedback settings too
<oxymoron> Torch: I am quite sure it is 32x32, but I have replaced all of them from 16x16 up too 48x48 ...
<oxymoron> Torch: Do I need to restart computer to have a effect? :P I restarted KDM after I thought I replaced them all, but apparantly not xD
<Torch> oxymoron: there are also the SVGs. plus there's a cache for the SVGs
<Torch> oxymoron: but i haven't looked into that part of kde yet
<oxymoron> I cannot find svg icons for kmix?
<Torch> oxymoron: maybe i'm wrong then ,-)
<oxymoron> Torch: Before I could live with that ugly kmix icon, but now every single icon in systray bar is good looking except Kmix and it annoys me very much. Its kind of silly, but I am quite a perfectionist and cannot stand small details stand out like that :D
<oxymoron> Torch: I even tried to fix Spotify icon in Wine, but its not possible because Wine extract icon from exe file ... lol :D
<oxymoron> And that freaking Kickoff Launcher icon doesnt resize/autofit when you change height of plasma panel, that really sucks ...
<appleseed> how do I see a kerberos ticket lifetime again?
<appleseed> klist, thx
<Landgraf> appleseed: dude, speak english
<appleseed> Landgraf: you happened to join just after  appleseed: how do I see a kerberos ticket lifetime again?
<impulse255> hi i recently installed kubuntu lucid lynx on my laptop and it worked great right until i restarted the machine ... now the upper and lower menu panels are gone and i can't seem to get them back on ... also, when i try to edit panel options the "panels" button doesnt seem to work
<impulse255> i tried some things that i found on google but they didnt really work
<progre55> somebody kill me )
<impulse255> i can open the panels with terminal but they dissappear the next time i log in ...
<appleseed> progre55: sure, what's your ip?
 * James147 kills progre55
<progre55> lol :D
<James147> Ahh, zombie :P
 * progre55 is in a lecture and frustrated by this british accent =
<James147> impulse255: what do you mean the upper and lower panels? kubuntu usually only has a bottom panel by default
<impulse255> well as far as i can tell my kubuntu installation has both of them ...
<appleseed> impulse255: did you add the upper taskbar yourself?
<impulse255> its the most recent version - lucid lynx
<crashev> hello, Im trying to install latest kubuntu - and have problem - I want to use my old disk layout - however cant make it work with kubuntu installer - it creates raid md127 which I cant delete - how to reverse this ?
<impulse255> no i didn't add anything really
<impulse255> i just installed, it worked nicely
<James147> impulse255: are you running kde or gnome? gnome has 2 by default
<impulse255> then i rebotoed and i had no pannels
<impulse255> i believe it's kde ...
<impulse255> aren't all kubuntu releases kde ?
<James147> chrisrc1: i think you need to use the alteritive installer to configure raid
<appleseed> impulse255: you can check your startup log in your terminal, what is the command again guys?
<James147> impulse255:  they are, but i dont know how to add the panels by command line nor why there would be two :S (unless your starting the desktop via command line)
<impulse255> w8 ill boot up the laptop brb
<impulse255> there is a command, something like k-panel4
<impulse255> something like that i know there's a 4 in between ;D
<impulse255> beb
<impulse255> brb*
<appleseed> dmesg impulse255
<vitalblue> hi everyone
<Torch> wait, wait
<Torch> dmesg will not show information about the kde gui
<vitalblue> i have installed kubuntu 10.04 in my laptop
<vitalblue> and just installed wine too
<vitalblue> but there is a problem with the encoding i think
<snarkfish> good morning
<Torch> (dmesg is kernel, /var/log/X.* is x startup and $HOME/.xsession-errors is apps while KDE runs)
<vitalblue> because i cant't see any letter only boxes and other figures
<vitalblue> any ideas?
<James147> impulse255: cannot find k-panel4 (andvrities with/with out the - and 4
<snarkfish> why does kpackage only tell you one time that there is a dist upgrade?
<Torch> snarkfish: it does it on every login iirc
<Torch> snarkfish: or once a day or something like that
<snarkfish> well i just relogged and no notice. I was at school when it came out and could not upgrade there.. much to slow
<snarkfish> not that i couldnt just do apt-get dist-upgrade.. just curious as to why it does not continue to advise you
<James147> snarkfish: does kpackagekit tell you about the upgrade inside the updates window?
<snarkfish> no i just had an update as well..
<James147> snarkfish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Bucky> hi. there's a way to have the panel not grey-coloured? i want it just transparent!
<impulse255> ok so the command i was talking about early is xfce4-panel
<impulse255> this will open the panels (up and down) but will close them as soon as i exit terminal
<James147> Bucky: you need to enable desktop effects to ahve tranpancy, also the theme use you much have transparency
<impulse255> also, there are some critical errors when i run the commands
<progre55> impulse255: you running it on a ternimal window?
<impulse255> yep
<James147> impulse255: xfce isnt kde :S
<progre55> impulse255: put & at the end or your command )
<speedvin> change kde theme
<Bucky> James147: i use the default theme. how do i enable them?
<progre55> of*
<XCFDJ> Thinking of getting a netbook .. are they as powerful as laptops ?
<James147> Bucky: System settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects
<impulse255> yep the & thing works
<speedvin> XCFD: No they are not
<impulse255> but still, there are some errors when i run this command
<impulse255> and im not sure about the kde/ gnome issue ...
<speedvin> XCFD: But they have longer battery time
<progre55> impulse255: no idea, never used it.. and also, you could alt+f2 and run the command
<impulse255> yeah that one i know ...
<James147> impulse255: it shounds to my like your not using kde but xfce instead :S
<progre55> James147: and what is xfce? )
<progre55> never used it..
<snarkfish> thanx
<XCFDJ> speedvin: is there a big difference in performance between them
<James147> progre55: its a desktop envioment used by xubuntu (i think)
<XCFDJ> Laptops and Notebooks that is speedvin
<progre55> oh, thanks
<impulse255> how do i close an app once its running ?
<James147> !xubuntu | impulse255
<ubottu> impulse255: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<crashev> is it possible to use lvm volumines like /dev/vg/swap during installation - don't see a way to use it ?
<speedvin> XCFD: hmm I think not very big but what netbook you want to buy?
<progre55> XFCE - A desktop environment with very simplistic nature. It uses minimal resources and is perfect for older computers to give them a new life.
<progre55> sounds like xubuntu to me )
<XCFDJ> Thinking of about 500 USD Acer spea
<impulse255> is it possible that my panels are disappearing because i didnt update the system yet .. ?
<XCFDJ> @ speedvin
<speedvin> XCFD: ?
<Bucky> James147: cant find that effect!!!
<James147> impulse255: you might want to try asking in #xubuntu
<Bucky> what's his name?
<impulse255> lol im such a jerk i thought i had kubuntu
<impulse255> turns out i really did install xubuntu ...
<progre55> lol =)
<James147> Bucky: Translucency
<XCFDJ>  Thinking about a 500 USD Acer Netbook speedvin
<progre55> impulse255: you could still install kubuntu.. "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<speedvin> XCFD: You mean Acer One?
<progre55> impulse255: and you could be able to choose between them on logon btw )
<impulse255> xubuntu is lightweight, right ?
<Bucky> James147: it talks about windows, not panels
<impulse255> i need something lightweight because my laptop is not really much of a machine
<progre55> impulse255: that's what I have.. ubuntu and kubuntu desktops.. but I havent been using ubuntu lately )
<James147> Bucky: I think its still the same
<XCFDJ> speedvin: yea I guess
<Bucky> ive changed all but nothing happens...
<Bucky> James147:
<speedvin> XCFD: You want to use Kubuntu on it?
<XCFDJ> speedvin: how powerful is that thing anyways
<XCFDJ> yea ...
<XCFDJ> or Mint KDEE CE
<XCFDJ> same to me
<Bucky> James147: could be because i use ATI's drivers? with the open ones the panel was trnsparent!
<James147> Bucky: dose tranparency work at all (right click a the title bar on any window > opacitity > anything other then 100%)
<speedvin> XCFD: It's good when you want to do some basic things like surfing net, office ,playing simple games etc.
<James147> Bucky: possibally, are the desktop effects active?
<XCFDJ> ah ...
<XCFDJ> speedvin: you've got any numbers ? :)
<speedvin> XCFD: numbers?
<XCFDJ> yea XX MHZ xx GB
<madura> Bucky: ATI binary drivers + no deskto effects?
<speedvin> ahh..
<XCFDJ> you know
<speedvin> XCFD: 1.6 GHZ up to 2GB of memory
<madura> Bucky: go tick the disable functionality checks in the desktop settings
<speedvin> XCFD: 8 h. on battery
<Bucky> James147: madura: effects enabled and ATI drivers; opacity is about 30%
<XCFDJ> speedvin: wow that's not so bad
<XCFDJ> how about graphics
<speedvin> XCFD: Intel GMA :D
<madura> Bucky: in all windows?
<Guest60289> What's the deal here? kubuntu 10.04 $ sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird -->  No candidate version found for mozilla-thunderbird
<Bucky> madura: do you want me to post a screenshot?
<madura> ok
<James147> Guest60289: try just "thunderbird"
<iconmefisto> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10269 kB, installed size 28976 kB
 * XCFDJ hhhhhates Intel graphics 
<XCFDJ> :/
<speedvin> :D
<achilleslaststan> hi, I really screwed up a kubuntu installation (partition table erased) and I don't know what to do
<achilleslaststan> can somebody help me ?
<XCFDJ> speedvin: thanx alot you've been a lot of help
<XCFDJ> I'll go eat some thing now
<speedvin> XCFD: No problem!
<UbuntuLily> I just mounted an image using sudo mount -o loop <image file> <mount point>,  How do I now unmount it?
<XCFDJ> bbl
<James147> achilleslaststan: :S do you still have the installation window open? or have the changes been commited to disk?
<James147> UbuntuLily: sudo umount <mountpoint>
<iconmefisto> UbuntuLily: sudo umount <mount point>
<iconmefisto> :)
<James147> impulse255:  :D
<jedix> hey, for some reason the boot screen looks like crap.. it's all pixelated
<jedix> is there a way to fix that?
<hal9000> Hello. I am new to Kubuntu. Question is if i want to watch the international space station live cam. which app. do i need to veiw it, quicktime or real player?
<UbuntuLily> thanx!
<Kottalizer> jedix: Same here, it's probably a bug. But because of the fact that it doesn't show up for so long time, I don't care about it.
<James147> !pm | achilleslaststan
<ubottu> achilleslaststan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<speedvin> you installedproporietary drivers?
<Kottalizer> hal9000: Hello!
<achilleslaststan> sorry
<Kottalizer> hal9000: Haven't we seen each other before?
<hal9000> not sure
<supermagnum> hello, how do i install the debug symbols for dolphin ?
<Kottalizer> hal9000: Do you know what "Denora" is?
<Kottalizer> hal9000: I suggest Real Player btw.
<Bucky> madura: http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1073/schermata1dl.png
<hal9000> no sorry
<Bucky> sorry its in italian...
<hal9000> ok thanks for the tip
<achilleslaststan> I installed kubuntu, then moved the partition I created (to erase a windows partition) and finally tried to reinstall the grub but screwed up
<Kottalizer> hal9000: Ok, then you're some other Hal9000. :P
<James147> achilleslaststan: First question, did you have any important data on the disk? (I am not sure how to recover it but if there is any hope of doing that you dont want to do anything else with the disk untill you have recovered it)
<achilleslaststan> so my partition table is gone
<achilleslaststan> yes I had
<hal9000> no worries
<achilleslaststan> some data
<Kottalizer> achilleslaststan: I suggest you to download GParted and burn it to a CD. Boot it up live, and then you can check your partitions.
<Bucky> madura: http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/2794/schermata2j.png
<achilleslaststan> Can I rewrite the partition table with gparted ?
<Kottalizer> achilleslaststan: GParted is a graphical live-cd application that lets you manage your hard drive.
<Kottalizer> achilleslaststan: Yes, you can.
<James147> achilleslaststan: can you recover the data by other means? its not easy to recover things from a deleted partiotion (although it is possibale)
<achilleslaststan> yes I know, but for instance when I try to install kubuntu again, there are no partitions
<madura> Bucky: goto the 3 tab from the left
<madura> Bucky: tick the 1st option box from the top
<Kottalizer> achilleslaststan: Then there isn't any, or, the ones that are there are broken.
<madura> Bucky: then try switching on the compositing
<Bucky> madura: you mean advanced>disable control...
<jedix> Kottalizer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9225053
<crashev> kernel panic and kubuntu 10.04 installer crashed, nice beginning
<Bucky> madura: sorry im late now, ill be back ...
<Bucky> cheers
<achilleslaststan> the data is here
<Kottalizer> jedix: Thank you!
<achilleslaststan> it's the partition table that's gone
<achilleslaststan> I have to rebuild it somehow
<achilleslaststan> but it's not easy
<James147> achilleslaststan: ?? what do you mean by the data is there? you have it somewhere else or do you still have partitions on the disk?
<achilleslaststan> when I use gpart
<achilleslaststan> I see my two partitions
<achilleslaststan> but no software can get to them without the partition table (I guess)
<Kottalizer> Good. Then boot up with Kubuntu live and copy the files.
<supermagnum> hello, how do i install the debug symbols for dolphin ?
<James147> achilleslaststan: :S dident think partition could be seen with out a partition talbe
<Kottalizer> achilleslaststan: You might have to mount it first.
<achilleslaststan> it's the whole point of gpart I think
<hal9000> Kottalizer; i found only the windblows vers. what would it be in the system packages?
<achilleslaststan> I don't know how to mount a partition this way
<achilleslaststan> is it possible to mount a partition just knowing its first and last block ?
<Kottalizer> hal9000: I'm not quite sure if there is a Linux package of Real Player. What do you really want, just a music player?
<Kottalizer> hal9000: I think Amarok (comes with Kubuntu) is good, try that.
<hal9000> well when i go to live cam it askes me to download a video player
<Kottalizer> Which site and which browser?
<hal9000> nasa website for live cam on station
<hal9000> firefox
<Torch> supermagnum: with the debug packages for kdebase-workspace, i think
<Kottalizer> hal9000: I see. Go to the package manager and search for "kubuntu-restriced". Install that package.
<hal9000> ok
<hal9000> thanks
<Kottalizer> hal9000: I don't use Firefox myself, but I think that would solve the problem.
<hal9000> appriciate your input and time
<supermagnum> Torch: ok
<supermagnum> it has the habit of crashing for no apparent reason..
<urlwolf> any recommendations for programming fonts on kde?
<Kottalizer> urlwolf: Kate (the text browser) uses a nice font, but I don't know its name. Try to figure it out.
<urlwolf> I'm using kate
<UbuntuLily> I am trying to do a fresh install of Kubuntu and under prepare disk it gives me options of Use Entire Disk or Specify Manually.  Is this something I should configure manually?
<Kottalizer> urlwolf: You want to know the name of the font that Kate uses?
<Torch> UbuntuLily: yes.
<James147> achilleslaststan: http://www.mohdshakir.net/2008/01/03/recover-lost-partition-table-using-ubuntu-live-cd-gpart << you might want to try thins
<Torch> UbuntuLily: we had that yesterday, remember?
<Kottalizer> UbuntuLily: If you just want Kubuntu, and no Windows, no, there's nothing.
<Torch> Kottalizer: wrong
<achilleslaststan> Thanks a lot, I'll look
<Torch> UbuntuLily: you want a separate home partition
<UbuntuLily> Yes,  Hi Touch -)  Oh yes
<UbuntuLily> How do I do that again?
<DarthFrog> agrees with Torch.
<UbuntuLily> hi froggie
<urlwolf> I think is dejavu sans mono
<urlwolf> but not too good at size over 11
<DarthFrog> Good morning, UbuntuLily
<iconmefisto> hal9000: sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<UbuntuLily> Tis night here but thanx!
<Kottalizer> Torch: Why that? Normal desktop users don't need that, I use it only for servers.
<UbuntuLily> So how should I size up these partitions?
<Torch> Kottalizer: because UbuntuLily came here yesterday asking how to back up her data priot to installing a new os.
<Kottalizer> Torch: Btw., are you the same Torch as in Teeworlds?
<Torch> UbuntuLily: 20 to 30 gib for / should be enough
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: How big is the hard drive?  How much RAM is in the machine?
<iconmefisto> !info gecko-mediaplayer | hal9000
<ubottu> hal9000: gecko-mediaplayer (source: gecko-mediaplayer): Multimedia plug-in for Gecko browsers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9.2-1 (lucid), package size 201 kB, installed size 724 kB
<Kottalizer> Torch: Ah, ok, I wasn't here then.
<urlwolf> I think thinkering with hinting on system settings is needed for good fonts
<Torch> Kottalizer: i have no idea what that is
<hal9000> thanks
<achilleslaststan> Oh my god James147 you just saved my life
<Kottalizer> Torch: Ok.
<UbuntuLily> 320 gig HD and 2 gigs ram
<achilleslaststan> (and you saved me a lot of stressful time)
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily:  I'd have about 20 GiB for /, 1 Gib for swap and the rest for /home.
<James147> UbuntuLily: ubuntu dosent noramally need more then about 15-20 gigs for /
<UbuntuLily> Im talking to you now from the live cd while I am installing
<Torch> DarthFrog: swap should be larger than ram due to suspend to disk
<DarthFrog> Torch: Not with that much RAM, you don't need that much swap.
<James147> ^^ but creating a swap file is another option :)
<Kottalizer> UbuntuLily: Go to the K at the left-down corner, search for "IRC" and join this room with the program Quassel. It's much better than the web chat.
<UbuntuLily> I have to use web chat, proxy
<Kottalizer> UbuntuLily: Proxy or blocked ports?
<Kottalizer> Anyways, it's time for me to reboot. See ya soon!
<UbuntuLily> Blocked ports I think
<UbuntuLily> I never really tried messing with bipassing it, I just tried the native client and it wouldn't connect so I went to web client
<Kottalizer> Okey.
<UbuntuLily> Only 1GB for swap?  Why did Ubuntu by default try to give me a 20GB swap?
<Torch> DarthFrog: suspend to disk, did you read that?
<DarthFrog> 20 GiB swap??  What a waste.
<James147> UbuntuLily: :S 20 is way too much
<hal9000> it worked, thanks :)
<DarthFrog> Torch: Is this a laptop?
<UbuntuLily> Can it being too big slow pc?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: No.  If you actually use swap, you don't have enough RAM.
<asraniel> hi there, i just started my laptop, and i had no network connection (wired or wifi). the knetworkmanager tells me that the network is not "managed" and ifconfig only shows the loopback device. panic?
<James147> UbuntuLily: its a waste of space,
<UbuntuLily> Gotcha
<UbuntuLily> I use VirtualBox alot though
<UbuntuLily> So should I set this bigger like 5GB ?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: If you want.  But if you actually use anywhere near that much, you'll think your machine is running in molasses.
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Especially if you want to use VirtBox a lot, you need more RAM.
<UbuntuLily> Yea, it does, but occationally I need to bootup like 3 VM's at once for a short time
<DarthFrog> RAM is cheap.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> <- spending other people's money.
<Kottalizer> It's amazing how fast this system shuts down!
<UbuntuLily> Okay kool so I got 3 partitions.  30GB = /  - 285GB = /home and 5GB = Swap
<Torch> UbuntuLily: sounds reasonable
<UbuntuLily> Is there a preference to putting swap first?  I know windows ran smoother if I forced it to put the swap file at the begining of drive
<DarthFrog> Doesn't matter.
<Torch> UbuntuLily: only if you believe in voodoo
<Zhenya> hi everyone! does a blinking caps lock light and no response from machine mean kernel panic?
<UbuntuLily> ;)
<UbuntuLily> okay here goes
<Torch> Zhenya: yes
<DarthFrog> Zhenya: Doesn't mean goodness.
<Zhenya> Torch: i keep getting that. I renamed my .kde and it built a new one
<Zhenya> still same thing
<Zhenya> DarthFrog: hahah
<Torch> Zhenya: that can't help
<Zhenya> so it's not my computer winking at me and telling me how awesome i am
<Zhenya> Torch: gotcha
<Torch> Zhenya: if the kernel has severe problems, it's not related to kde
<Zhenya> is that a "severe" problem?! ;P
<DarthFrog> It isn't running, is it? :-)
<UbuntuLily> Hey I am already trusting Kubuntu more than I ever trusted windows.  I woulda never installed a new os before SP1 was released before ;p
<Torch> UbuntuLily: well, there are people not installing new (k)ubuntu release in the first couple of weeks
<la_poisse> Hi, a little problem with ktorrent on lucid
<StevenR> hi. How do I put two openoffice spreadsheets on the same screen? I've got them both open, but when I click on one on the task bar, it appears. The other one minimises. I can't get them both to show.
<la_poisse> Since I upgrade from kubuntu karmic koala to lucid I cannot seed the  torrents on ktorrent
<la_poisse> Does anybody experience the same problem?
<DarthFrog> StevenR: Interesting.  I have no idea but that does sound useful.
<UbuntuLily> now u tell me ;p  still a few weeks beats out how long it takes for MS to release a SP
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Just do it. :-)\
<UbuntuLily> Its going,  about 70% done
<UbuntuLily> Its doing apt-gets
<StevenR> DarthFrog: we're trying to compare two spreadsheets, but we can't make it show them both
<DarthFrog> StevenR: I suggest that this is the wrong forum to seek such help as you want.  An OpenOffice.org channel or support forum would be more likely to give you the help you want.  Perhaps there's a wiki?
<compilerwriter> Good day all.  It just dawned on me that the .rc files I archived and the mail I archived were from a 32 bit system and I just did a fresh install on a 64 bit platform.  This in my estimation should not matter or am I missing something?
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: I shouldn't think that data bitness matters.
<compilerwriter> The other thing is I now have a / partition; /home partition/; and a swap partition.  Just how much wrangling will it take to get my data stored in the /home and not in the / partitions?  I would think almost anything native to kubuntu would automatically put things in the proper place, but things like Opera and chromium just might not.
<StevenR> DarthFrog: I put it down to a kde/kubuntu problem. I can put two sheets on the same screen on any other computer I've tried, but our kubuntu desktop just won't.
<Kottalizer> How do I create my own boot splash?
<tkesler> Question>> Is anyone haveing problems with rythmbox on Kubuntu 10.04?
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: If you have the /home partition actually mounted on /home, it'll be properly used.
<DarthFrog> StevenR: I don't know one way or the other, I've never tried to do what you want to do.
<DarthFrog> !usplash|Kottalizer
<ubottu> Kottalizer: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<UbuntuLily> here goes
<UbuntuLily> rebooting
<Kottalizer> DarthFrog: Thank you!
<tkesler> Question>> Is anyone having problems with rythmbox on Kubuntu 10.04?
<urlwolf> what hinting is good for programming fonts?
<sas> hi need some help plz.... fresh installed kubuntu 10.04 today--- since then i got 3 sysfreezes...x-log sayss.....mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.......anyone an idea?found nothing that helped me on google
<DarthFrog> tkesler: Why would you be using rhythmbox when you have the wonderfullness that is Amarok? :-)
<compilerwriter> tkesler I have not tried it yet.  Be patient and someone will chime in to your need when they info that is pertinent to you.
<tkesler> DarthFrog: It's integrated with the UbuntuOne MusicStore...Wanted to try it out...^_^
<compilerwriter> tkesler that is the other thing that being repetitive will do.  It will get you grief.
<DarthFrog> sas: It sounds like you perhaps had a bad install.  Try again?
<tkesler> DarthFrog: No prob...it looked like my first request didn't post...that was all
<Kottalizer> DarthFrog: http://pastebin.com/U8C7RxJb, how do I solve that? :/
<sas> DarthFrog: install works fine cd is ok (tried on other systems) but on this my windowbar is also black after a reboot...only the clock has the default gray background
<tkesler> DarthFrog: Believe me, I love Amarok
<DarthFrog> Kottalizer: Sorry, I just knew of the bot entry.  I know nothing about usplash itself.
<Kottalizer> DarthFrog: Ok.
<compilerwriter> DarthFrog: here is a paste of my df http://paste.ubuntu.com/427041/
<compilerwriter> It appears that I got it done correctly.
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: Looks fine to me.  Except that /home/keith/.Private.
<txwikinger> Has anybody good instructions how to use ssh-agent ubiquiously in kde?
<compilerwriter> DarthFrog: what is wrong with that?  When it asked me how I wanted the password used I ticked the one about logging in and decrypting my home directory.  Have I bungled something?
<jimmy51_> i've got issues.  after i updated from 9.10 to 10.04 kde would begin to login but then drop me out.  i narrowed it down to nvidia drivers and removed them.  then i had grabled video in kde and proceeded to mess up xserver.
<jimmy51_> is there anything i can do to force a reinstall of all of the kubuntu video/kde related components?
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: I doubt it.  I've just never seen that before.  Mind you, I've never encrypted my /home either. :-)
<compilerwriter> I do love that I can put my quickstart back on the right click :-)
<compilerwriter> Would someone be so kind as to bring me up to speed on just what in hell activities are?  I have not been keeping up with development as of late.  I have been busy with my writing and missed the whole activity thing.
<amichair> is there a kde version of dasher that better integrates with everything, more like the virtual keyboard utility?
<achilleslaststan> compilerwriter: activities are widget layers, similar to desktop but each activity is carrying its own set of widgets
<jimmy51_> is there a command that will force the re-installation of all of the video components?  i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that didn't seem to run anything
<compilerwriter> so achilleslaststan if I were to tick each desktop has its own activity I would be able to set up different widgets on different desktops and they would not carry over to each other?
<achilleslaststan> compilerwriter: that's right
<achilleslaststan> compilerwriter: it's really handy
<compilerwriter> I am tending to agree with you achilleslaststan.  After all who needs a calculator widget on the desktop upon which he works with spreadsheets.
<DarthFrog> I really like tabbed window groups.  Right now, I have Firefox, Thunderbird and Amarok all running as tabs on a single window. :-)
<Kottalizer> I really like KDE.
<Kottalizer> That's all.
<dan08> new kubuntu 10.04 ;) hehe
<compilerwriter> DarthFrog: I am beginning to think that you only use one desktop now that you can do the tabbed window group thing.
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: You could.  But you don't have to.  That's what's great about KDE: you do it your way. :-)
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: my way is currently an ugly command prompt :(
<UbuntuLily> Well Im installed ;)  Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to get aquanted with KDE?
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: That's my preferred way of doing sysadmin. :-)
<UbuntuLily> Because I am already having stupid issues getting around
<compilerwriter> Now if I could just figure out what to tick to get quassel to let me have multiple lines in the input box instead of just scrolling off to the left?
<DarthFrog> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jimmy51_> compilerwriter: Settings, Configuer Quassel, Input Widtet
<jimmy51_> *Widget
<iconmefisto> UbuntuLily: http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid_Lynx_10.04_LTS
<jimmy51_> compilerwriter: although now that i've tried it, it doesn't seem to do anything
<urlwolf> kate doesn't get bold fonts for e.g. droid sans mono, but other katepart editors, eg RKward, do. Why is that?
<compilerwriter> I have the thing ticked to allow at most 5 lines but get only the scrolling one.
<jimmy51_> compilerwriter: yeah, that seems weird.  definitely not how you would expect it to function, based on the wording
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Google for "KDE4 tutorial" and see what works for you.
<jimmy51_> can i re-initiate the 10.04 install/upgrade on a box where i've already upgrade but video got broke?
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: apt-get has a --reinstall option.
<UbuntuLily> kPackage kit.  Is that was I use to download other apps?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Yes.
<UbuntuLily> Doesn't seem as organized as the gnome equalivant
<UbuntuLily> Not finding some apps I had before either
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Or use "apt-cache search" from the command line.
<iconmefisto> !info kubuntu-docs
<ubottu> kubuntu-docs (source: kubuntu-docs): kubuntu system documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 10.04.3 (lucid), package size 2813 kB, installed size 4304 kB
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: trying the reinstall option on xserver-xorg, kubuntu-desktop.... are there any others?
<casper3> Dragon Player doesn't play flv files well in lycid, can anyone help me?
<iconmefisto> casper3: try vlc
<casper3> um... I don't want to change the player..
<speedvin> vlc or kaffeine
<zus> hello
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Those are meta-packages.  You won't get the result you're after.
<compilerwriter_> Oh bugger!  I just accidently drug my input widget off the main window.  How do I get it redocked?
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: sure didn't.  should i remove/install?
<Takahani> pulseaudio crash here with lucid from time to time when using amarok and kopete at the same time, the sound went garbage, and i have to killall -9 pulseaudio, then knotify4 and then restart amarok and kopete  again before it start again (On Lucid). Anyone else experiencing this ?
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Are you comfortable editing your xorg.conf file?
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: sure, if it will help
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Try using the "vesa" driver.  See if it helps.
<Takahani> not exactly a crash just then sound wish is garbage and it always happen when listening to some music, and when a notification appears from kopete (and with it a sound) after that everysound are like a robot speaking "kkr krk rkkrkrkr krkr" :)
<Takahani> *which
<zus> casper3,  i personally have VLC installed for the files dragon player wont/cant play. i to dont want to change players and even thought VLC can play pretty much everything i've opened in it. i use it when the default players on a fresh install wont play a file. hope my preference and advice works for you
<jimmy51_> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: My xorg.conf file is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/427069/  You would only need to chang the Device and Screen sections from yours.
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Don't use my BusID line! :-)
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Where I have "fglrx" you would put "vesa".
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: thanks.  i'll try that now.  i leave all of the other crazy stuff?  (twinview, etc)
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Do a pastebin of your current xorg.conf file.
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: it's pretty long.... i'd have to type it by hand
<jimmy51_> hang on... maybe USB copy
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: No you don't.  Cut 'n paste.
<DarthFrog> Or just do the edits and see what happens. :-)
<jimmy51_> it's on a different machine (this one works, the other one has trouble)
<UbuntuLily> What is the name of the app I use to create a bootable USB stick?
<DarthFrog> rsync -avv --progress <different machine IP>:/etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/jimmy51/
<Gargoyle1976> Anyone know how to setup the UbuntuOne MusicStore?
<funkyMeta> ubuntulily: usb-creator-gtk
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427071/
<ocs> hi. I'm trying to install 10.04  with the live cd. Unfortunately, it doesn't see any root filesystem. I obtain the same error with 9.10, while 9.04 works...
<funkyMeta> ubuntulily: sorry, probably not as you're on kubuntu. SIlly meilly me
<UbuntuLily> ;p nope, KDE now
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_:  Either: change the "Device" line in your Screen section OR change "nvidia" to "nv".  One or the other.  "nv" is preferable.
<compilerwriter> can someone please tell me why my pointer is now a hand when it is not in a window these days?
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: Cuz you're special?  <grinning,ducking and running>
<compilerwriter> DarthFrog: is that the way things are now or am I in some special activity level or something?
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: I haven't a sausage, sorry.
<saintly> good morning all :)
<DarthFrog> Hide the cheese, saintly's here. :-)
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: when i boot, i get a ton of text scrolling too fast to read and get dropped to a command prompt.  i guess it's still not happy.
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<UbuntuLily> funkyMeta so what would I use in KDE for making bootable USB?
<saintly> DarthFrog: what did somebody say...
<saintly> cheeeeeeeeeeese?
<DarthFrog> saintly: I know nothing.  Nothing, I tell you.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<saintly> lol
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: Warning, couldn't open module nv.  Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist).  Fatal server error: no screens found.
<saintly> hey ,quick Q anyone know how i can change my login screens theme?
<jimmy51_> (thanks, btw... i didn't know it logged olike that_)
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<DarthFrog> saintly: I think you can from systemsettings.
<saintly> ty DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: When you have a problem with Linux, /var/log is always a good place to check. :-)
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: Saweet!  now I get an X server login prompt.  now i'm back to my original problem of it kicking me right back out when i try to log in. (starts to log in, black screen, right back to prompt.)
<ocs> "no root file system is defined. please correct this from partitioning menu" during installation from live cd... But I'm unable to correct it... what should I do? I don't have this error with 9.04 (on the same hardware)
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: is there a log for KDE logins?
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Off you go, with your Intrepid Explorer's Kit. :-)
<jimmy51_> hehe
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_:  Can you add a guest account and log in to that one?
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: useradd tempaccount?
<DarthFrog> Sure.
<DarthFrog> Whatever account name/password you want.
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<DarthFrog> Hello, phoenix_, I see you've risen from the ashes again.
<phoenix_> ya DarthFrog
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: kicked me back out too.  i just read kdm.log and it says stuff about failing to load GLX.
<phoenix_> now i am 10.04 lts
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Bingo!
<eagles0513875> is anyone else noticing hte kubuntu isos having mismatched isos
<zus> would ubuntu tweak work in kubuntu?
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: the file indexer takes a lot of cpu sometimes my computer hangs, untill i suspend the indexing, is there a way to solve it problem
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Issue this command: alias lspkg="dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less"
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Then: lspkg | grep glx
<DarthFrog> What comes up?
<compilerwriter> DarthFrog: I think I had a hand because I somehow had more than one activity layer going on the same desktop.
<DarthFrog> phoenix_: You could try removing nepomuk.  I've not done it and don't know if doing so will screw up your system.
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: Interesting.  I've not played with activies yet.  I'll have to keep that in mind if/when I do.
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: nothing comes up.
<jimmy51_> whoops
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Then try installing libgl1-mesa-glx
<crashev> anyone could tell me - why there is no skype in kubuntu ?
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: sorry...  type.  got it:  libgl1-mesa-glx, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-185
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: i could disable it, but is there a way to use it  without using consuming much cpu
<DarthFrog> phoenix_: No idea, sorry.
<DarthFrog> crashev: I believe it's because skype is proprietary.
<zus> is anyone using firefox 3.7 or is it now available for linux yet
<DarthFrog> crashev: I believe it's been replaced by sipwitch.
<crashev> DarthFrog: any other way to install it besides - manualy downloading .deb file ?
<DarthFrog> crashev: How about Googling for "skype Lucid" and see what you get?
<DarthFrog> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: it's isntalled.  so... the error "Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" seems to be the key, right?
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: there's also a BUS::open: Can Not get ibus-daemon's address.  does that matter?
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: thanks, but the way.  i'll better be able to troubleshoot X/KDE troubles from now on.
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: the GLX error is what's causing your problem, methinks.  And it sounds like the system is still trying to use the nvidia driver.
<crashev> desti: ok, thx, got the idea
<saintly> lol
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: You might have a mismatch between the nvidia driver and the nvidia-glx version.
<saintly> hmm
<saintly> DarthFrog: how do i cinfigure irc to give me another username to switch to?
<Guest32492> Just installed the latest nvidia driver, running glxgears to test i get the following: XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<Guest32492>       after 43 requests (43 known processed) with 0 events remaining.  How to fix?
<jimmy51_> hmm
<blip-> hi, I tried running "do-release-upgrade" on an 8.10 machine (remotely via ssh)... after a lot of computation, it tells me "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: The package 'kubuntu-desktop-kde3' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.".    Any idea what's happening ?   thanks
<Guest32492> glxgears works, i might mention.  I just get the above error message when i terminate it
<pibarnas> how do I install nvidia drivers?
<DarthFrog> pibarnas: Do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: I think I don't.
<DarthFrog> !restricted-extras
<DarthFrog> !restricted
<saintly> DarthFrog: how do i cinfigure irc to give me another username to switch to?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarthFrog> saintly: sorry, don't know.
<saintly> DarthFrog: okay lol time to hit the help button
<doleyb> pibarnas: did you try jockey-kde to get nvidia thing?
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: is it a package?
<jimmy51_> saintly: that depends on your client.  if you're using Quassel, go to settings, Identities
<DarthFrog> pibarnas: Yes.
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: I am downloading it. Is it related t nvidia driver, also?
<mavErik> hi, i've got a problem in my 10.04 on hp pavillion dv9585...amarok works fine but in youtube i cant't hear the sound...any solutions?
<DarthFrog> pibarnas: It should help you to install them.
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: okay, thank you.
<DarthFrog> !nvidia|pibarnas
<ubottu> pibarnas: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aranel> Anyone has a clue why KDE and Pulseaudio doesn't work well? I cannot get any sound from KDE apps :/
<jedix> Why is konsole really slow switching betweent tabs?
<Torch> jedix: might be font-rendering related.
<jedix> Torch: I'm using nvidia drivers on G98M [Quadro NVS 160M]
<jedix> should be fast enough, no?
<Torch> jedix: should be. is scrolling fast?
<mavErik> anyone could help me?
<jedix> Torch: yes
<delight> jedix: i ain't got such a problem ... right now on GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a
<jedix> it's switching tabs takes 0.5 seconds
<jedix> it used to be instant in 9.10
<delight> mavErik: look into the kmix ... look @ the pcm
<delight> mavErik: turn it up
<Fleck> jedix same here - i type faster that letters apear on screen :( everything is so slow, and 100% CPU uses xorg, when i kill plasma-desktop things get better but not good anyway :(
<Torch> Fleck: nvidia too?
<delight> mavErik: with other word click on kmix then on mixer and get the second slider up
<Fleck> yes
<mavErik> delight: thank for reply...where i have to seen?
<mavErik> delight: where is kmix?
<jedix> Torch: maybe I should ditch the nvidia driver in the release and try nvidia.com's?
<delight> jedix: don't know what its called in english ... systemtray ?
<Torch> jedix: not recommended.
<mavErik> delight: i'm working!
<jedix> delight: hmm?
<delight> mavErik: : don't know what its called in english ... systemtray ?
<jedix> Torch: what about xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ? is it usable yet?
<Torch> jedix: no
<jedix> damn.
<DarthFrog> jedix: How about using the nv or noveau driver instead?  If that doesn't clear up the issue, then perhaps the problem isn't a video driver problem.
<mavErik> delight: i found kmix but it doesent star...
<jedix> DarthFrog: I can't use nv because the LCD is 24" and using 1920x1080 with that driver.. I actually watch the refresh line move up my screen
<mavErik> *start
<jedix> it's very painful
<DarthFrog> jedix: Ouch!  That's painful. :-(
<delight> mavErik: its in the systray ... that little speaker thing
<mavErik> delight: the PCM one?
<pibarnas> brb
<jedix> Torch: NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.22  Sun Nov  8 20:26:31 PST 2009
<delight> mavErik: second slider on the mixer
<jedix> why is it using such an old driver?
<delight> mavErik: yes pcm ... turn it up
<jedix> maybe update to nvidia-glx-185 somehow?
<Torch> jedix: yes
<Fleck> [   13.155335] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 00:29:13 PST 2010
<mavErik> delight: oks...many thanks..
<jedix> Torch: how?
<delight> nvidia-current would be aproppriate, wouldn't it ?
<delight> mavErik: does it work for you ?
<jedix> jesus, there's 5 packages installed
<mavErik> delight: yes! thanks! sorry for the stupid question...
<jedix> (nvidia packages)
<jedix> wth..
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: man, i still can't get this working.  i don't get the GLX errors anymore, but it still kicks me right back to the UI login prompt.
<delight> mavErik: well we all start at the beginning you know ... but go out and tell (blog, twitter ... whatever is best) everybody about your experience so ppl can benefit of you new knowledge ;)
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Any new info in the log?
<mavErik> delight: oks! you forgot faceb.. ;)
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: it says some stuff about "BUS::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address"  but i don't know if that's relevant
<delight> mavErik: you mean f*ckbook :) ... lol ... forget about that morron side
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: one thing i'm noticing is the Kubuntu splash screen (before X is running) is very ugly.  like.... even before X loads the driver being used is terrible.
<mavErik> delight: yes...f*ckb...what is te morron side?
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Neither do I, sorry.  It occurs to me that if you're getting a KDM login screen, that X is working.
<jedix> okay, I bet the issue is the mess of nvidia packages I have installed
<delight> did anybody notice that in lucid usermanagement is not working 100% correctly ? if you add a user and tell it the user should be able to administer the system its not adding the group admin its adding the group adm .. which is not in default sudoers file ... result no admin rights for the new user ... bummer ...
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: can i check to see if the proper KO is loading on startup?
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: If it were me, I'd make a backup copy of your current xorg.conf file, then rip out the sections that refer to the nvidia driver, leaving only those that refer to the nv driver and see what happens.
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: lsmod?  i see nvidia, vga16fb, vgastate
<jimmy51_> ok
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: i'm just puzzled that there's no way to say.... start over video
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: BTW, my Kubuntu splashscreen is fugly, too.  And I'm running an ATI 5770 card.
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: i'd like to have it do whatever a fresh install does when it comes to video.
<delight> mavErik: http://images.google.com/images?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=moron&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wi
<delight> mavErik: its moron ... sorry for the tippo
<mavErik> delight: hahah!
<delight> mavErik: you got the idea
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Then perhaps you could rip out all the nividia packages and just leave the nv driver.  Get that working before trying for 3D.
<jedix> yeah, that fixed it.
<jedix> sweet
<jedix> thanks everyone
<draik> How do I get DVDs to load? It is not reading either of my drives
<|eagles0513875|> draik: you tried using the mount command on the commandline
<draik> |eagles0513875|: No, I didn't try that yet. I don't have anything showing up in my Device Notifier. Not a DVD and not the external HDD I plugged in via USB.
<|eagles0513875|> draik: whats showing in /media/ if anything via commandline
<delight> did anybody notice that in lucid usermanagement in systemsettings is not working 100% correctly ? if you add a user and tell it the user should be able to administer the system its not adding the group admin its adding the group adm .. which is not in default sudoers file ... result no admin rights for the new user
<draik> |eagles0513875|: Nothing in /media/
<Fleck> i removed my xorg.conf and added old - default, seems to be fixing my xorg 100% cpu usage :)
<|eagles0513875|> draik: anything listed for your drives in fstab
<draik> |eagles0513875|: bad tab completion. That was for /mnt
<draik> |eagles0513875|: cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 disk
<|eagles0513875|> draik: then all you need to do in there is type sudo mount cdrom
<|eagles0513875|> and that should mount it
<draik> OK. Running it now.
<draik> |eagles0513875|: mount: can't find cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<|eagles0513875|> draik: ok humm.....did you upgrade from karmic or clean install
<draik> upgrade
<ep_nextdoor> Fresh install, kubuntu 10.04.  Is pulse audio no longer used by default? Jack Audio Connection Kit is listed on the output devices in sys settings
<Fleck> DarthFrog thanks for idea - although it wasn't for me ;)
<delight> ep_nextdoor: i only had pulseaudio in my way when i installed from an ubuntu-cd and added kubuntu after .. @ least in 9.10 .. since then i'm not installing any gnome or from ubuntu-cds ... just straight to kubuntu ;)
<delight> ep_nextdoor: there is no pulseaudio on kubuntu 9.10 fresh install either ... don't know about installing ubuntu 10.04 and adding kubuntu ... maybe its fixed by now
<|eagles0513875|> draik: did you have this issue on karmic as well
<draik> |eagles0513875|: Nope.
<ep_nextdoor> i think i might of installed ubuntu-restricted-extras (leaving out the k)  by mistake.  Could that be a problem?     I had PA in 9.10
<|eagles0513875|> ep_nextdoor: shouldnt be a problem
 * |eagles0513875| thinks about draik's issue and ill brb
<delight> ep_nextdoor: @least in 10.04 there is no dependency from ubuntu-restricted-extras to PA
<draik> Thank you, |eagles0513875|
<|eagles0513875|> draik: you would have to add the cd drive to the fstab but not sure how to go about setting that up
<delight> ep_nextdoor: but i don't see any usefull dependency either ;) ... @ least not for a kde/kubuntu-user
<|eagles0513875|> draik: do you have a backup of ur fstab
<delight> ep_nextdoor: maybe maybe w32codecs .. which i never needed thou
<draik> |eagles0513875|: No
<saintly> cn i help anyone :P
<|eagles0513875|> draik: ill brb
<robwlo531> hi
<saintly> robwlo531: hi.
<robwlo531> i need some help with the "boot splash" resolution
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: hmm.... is there a command to show what nvidia packages i have installed?  i know i can apt-cache policy an individual package.... is there one that will list them all?
<saintly> robwlo531: ur not the only one lol. alot of ppl are having that issue
<|eagles0513875|> hey saintly you know what im finding even with a freshly downloading iso
<yuswono> hi
<|eagles0513875|> of lucid is that there is checksum mismatch with the iso has and what the has table is showing
<RalphSpencer> Hi
<robwlo531> just installed 10.04 and got the nvidia driver runnning, but since it's running, the splash resolution is darn low
<robwlo531> LOL
<saintly> <|eagles0513875| whats that?
<RalphSpencer> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.04 on a VM of virtualbox. The installation hangs at "Scanning the mirror (43%)".
<RalphSpencer> Please help.
<saintly> robwlo531: HMM
<robwlo531> saintly: is there a way to turn on text boot?
<saintly> robwlo531: did you adjust your rez at all?
<yuswono> anyone could help me?
<robwlo531> saintly: no, just activated the legacy hw driver
<|eagles0513875|> saintly: the checksums dont match whats on the checksum table on the site
<saintly> robwlo531: if you mark you spash screen as no splash at all, thatsw what should happen, s a verbose boot.
<robwlo531> saintly: it created a minimal xorg.conf that only loads the nvidia driver and I believe that might be the problem
<Torch> jimmy51_: dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep ^ii
<RalphSpencer> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.04 on a VM of virtualbox. The installation hangs at "Scanning the mirror (43%)".
<delight> robwlo531: Bug:551290 "Plymouth theme ugly on binary nvidia driver." Fix is in lucid-proposed for testing and will go into lucid-updates soon
<saintly> |eagles0513875|: ouch. :( figured annything out yet?
<jimmy51_> Torch: thanks!
<RalphSpencer> Please help.
<|eagles0513875|> saintly: ended up back on windows
<robwlo531> saintly: how/where can I set it to "no splash at all"?
<|eagles0513875|> even this morning i was having issues getting that installed
<saintly> robwlo531: hit alt, f2, and type in splashscreen.
<crashev> anyone is experiencing slow speeds while copying to/from usb flash in kubuntu 10.04 ?
<saintly> |eagles0513875|: you on windows right now?
<robwlo531> delight: thanks
<|eagles0513875|> yes saintly after fighting wiht it blue screening during install for me
<RalphSpencer> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.04 on a VM of virtualbox. The installation hangs at "Scanning the mirror (43%)".
<RalphSpencer> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.04 on a VM of virtualbox. The installation hangs at "Scanning the mirror (43%)".
<RalphSpencer> Please help.
<FloodBotK2> RalphSpencer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RalphSpencer> Sorry for repeat
<|eagles0513875|> !patience | RalphSpencer
<robwlo531> saintly:thanks, too. text mode is better commercial for kubuntu than that wired screen ;-)
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<saintly> |eagles0513875|: oh damn. thats painful man.
<|eagles0513875|> saintly: ya so im staying as is
<|eagles0513875|> i think gonna try ubuntu server on my server
<|eagles0513875|> kinda apprehensive
<saintly> RalphSpencer: what do you need?
<RalphSpencer> saintly, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.04 on a VM of virtualbox. The installation hangs at "Scanning the mirror (43%)".
<saintly> |eagles0513875|:  you could runn everything as a live CD
<RalphSpencer> I've checked CD integrity and the CD is valid.
<saintly> RalphSpencer: hmm. well firstly, y not install 10.04?
<draik> I just formatted my new drive using gparted, but it doesn't appear in my Device Notifier. Is there something I'm missing?
<RalphSpencer> saintly: I got this internet connection of like 5 kb/s (disgusting?) and I made that disk about 11 months ago and still works.. Why download for another 8 days.
<robwlo531> saintly: i didn't mean the ksplash that comes after the login, I'm having trouble with the "kubuntu" screen when booting kubuntu to the login screen
<saintly> RalphSpencer: at 5KB/s its gonna take like 3 weeks bud. lol
<Torch> robwlo531: you would need to pass "nosplash" to the kernel in grub2
<RalphSpencer> saintly: Yup.. So I gotta install 9.04 .. my last hope XD
<saintly> robwlo531: that, i cant help you with. mines a lil fuzzy too i just dont worry about it.
<robwlo531> Torch: ok, will try that, tnx
<Torch> robwlo531: that's not so simple ;-)
<draik> Is Nepomuk Strigi File Indexing necessary?
<robwlo531> Torch, why not?
<Torch> robwlo531: you need to edit /etc/default/grub as root and add "nosplash" to the variable GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<RalphSpencer> saintly: so can you help me with this?
<robwlo531> Torch: that's what I was going to do ;-)
<Torch> robwlo531: then you have to re-generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Torch> robwlo531: great.
<saintly> RalphSpencer: well then i suggest if its hanging on, not moving just close out and reinstall. but i dk, ive never run it in a virtuall box and had issues.
<saintly> im running XGAME in one right now, its flawless.
<RalphSpencer> tried that twice already.. will hang at that spot :/
<saintly> torch, you know anything about virtual box?
<robwlo531> Torch: I'm quite firm with grub and lilo ;-) (need lilo on my Clevo M570U, as grub writes to the bios preventing the cd/dvd-drive from being detected in linux+windows(!))
<RalphSpencer> I'm monitoring the size of the virtual media.. Doesn't grow that.
<RalphSpencer> *doesn't grow at all.
<saintly> RalphSpencer: maybe its caught up on something.
<RalphSpencer> so i gonna need new disk :X ?
<saintly> RalphSpencer: you dont let your computer go to screensaver at all during install right?
<crashev> how to set up usb in kubuntu so the write speed is normal ?
<RalphSpencer> i have the alternate disk .. text mdoe
<RalphSpencer> *mode
<Torch> saintly: what is the question?
<saintly> Torch: RalphSpencer is having issues with installing 9.04 in a virtual box, and its stalling during download.
<robwlo531> in 10.04 what's the right one to do: update-grub or update-grub2?
<saintly> text mode. ouch.
<RalphSpencer> s/download/install
<RalphSpencer> :)
<Torch> RalphSpencer: bad media?
<RalphSpencer> checked cd integrity
<RalphSpencer> says the disk is valid
<|eagles0513875|> saintly: i know but would prefer to have it installed cd's comparet to bootable usbs are so slow
<progre55> hi people! got a question for those who are bored..
<saintly> Torch: ive never had issues with virtual machines. or a speed of 5KB/s. im crying for you right now RalphSpencer. :(
<Torch> RalphSpencer: i have it running somewhere as a vm. don't remember any problems installing it.
<Torch> RalphSpencer: check the VM settings
<Torch> RalphSpencer: does your cpu support vm-extensions? 32 bit or 64?
<saintly> |eagles0513875|: what now? lol srrywas busy with ralph.
<RalphSpencer> I gave it 980 mb ram, 96 mb video memory..
<RalphSpencer> Torch: 64 bit AMD Phenom X2 545
<RalphSpencer> I currently run gentoo on the host.. Gentoo is 64 bit
<|eagles0513875|> saintly: thats that with kubuntu unless i can manage to get a 2nd desktop then convert this one to a linux box along with my server
<nikhil_> anyone know anything about the battery monitor always showing 0% on lucid?
<rdale> i'm having trouble creating a usb stick with usb-creator-kde running under Lucid - a get 'Checksums do not match' - is it a known problem?
<progre55> I have everything set up nicely, all the animations and stuff work.. well I havent changed the default much. but after a reboot, the graphics and animation become a bit "harsh". for instance, no fading effect while moving windows, or an "auto-hide" panel does not slide, but just disappears/appears. after I change a theme to some other, and change it back, everything is perfect again. any suggestions, please?
<Torch> RalphSpencer: nothing comes to mind. try playing with the settings in vbox under system.
<progre55> wow I wrote a novel =)
<saintly> |eagles0513875|: so your saying a virtuall machine?
<|eagles0513875|> saintly: those i dont have issues with installing
<saintly> progre55: hmm. that is wierd. graphics are choppy til you change ur themes?
<|eagles0513875|> i might go virtual on my server im not sure
<|eagles0513875|> righ tnow exams first
<|eagles0513875|> that will give lucid a chance to stable up
<progre55> saintly: or I change "graphical effects" in fine-tuning to "high display resolution and very high cpu" and then change it back to "high resolution and high cpu"
<saintly> hmm. try low rez, high cpu, and reboot.
<progre55> saintly: hmm.. actually I havent tried to set it "high resolution and very high cpu" and rebooting..
<saintly> the cpu has to be able to cover it all.
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: I'M IN KDE!  i removed all of the nvidia stuff and now i'm in on the NV driver.  no 3d, but at least i'm in...
<saintly> progre55: that would work
<progre55> saintly: let me try that.. brb
<saintly> kk
<robwlo531> thanks for helping, bye
<RalphSpencer> Torch: Got some diea?
<RalphSpencer> *idea
<saintly> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Torch> RalphSpencer: huh? like i said, nothing comes to mind.
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: W00t! I'm glad to hear it.  Glad I was able to help.
<saintly> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<RalphSpencer> :/
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: indeed. ton's of help!  now i know where to look in the future.  now i'm off to break it again trying to install the nvidia drivers :)
<nikhil_> anyone know anything about the battery monitor always showing 0% on lucid?
<BentJ> i have upgrade my kubuntu from hardy to lucid, afterwards the sound has gone (tested by using Amarok). A workaround to bring the sound back, is to stop Amarok, and then to delete ~/.pulse/*runtime .. The sound is back until next reboot ... But what is the root cause?
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_:  Save your  current config so you can go back to it when you screw things up.  DAMHIKT. :-)
<RalphSpencer> "Configuring Medvedev" :D
<panther> Hi
<kaitos> so, my mouse disappers after i wake it back up from sleep mode,  does this happen to anyone else?
<kaitos> this is in lucid
<panther> Hi
<panther> I've prob
<RalphSpencer> lol
<progre55> saintly: the same thing with "low resolution and very high CPU". but if I open fine-tuning and not even changing anything, just pick the same option and apply, it works.. weird..
<RalphSpencer> (@panther)
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: nvidia-current  kills it again
<jimmy51_> apparantely whatever that installs is problematic
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Do you need 3D?
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: definitely
<jimmy51_> should i try older versions?
<DarthFrog> What's the card?
<jimmy51_> or possibly not even use the repos..... get from nvidia?  8800 GT
<DarthFrog> Older version.  Rip out what you currently have.
<progre55> brb
<progre55> damn stupid graphics..
<starslights> hello , i need help, when i put a empty disc cd or dvd , it's reconize but i can't use it with "startup disc cretaor" and it's not see by dolphin anyway
<starslights> it's only see as new peripherical
<starslights> kubuntu 10.04 64 bits for info
<starslights> but i can burn a ISO or file for exemple via a application
<coreberserker> Hay there everyone, I can't seem to get the touchpad settings to work right, I can't seem to use any of the setting that use more then one finger...can some one help with this please? =]
<saintly> i just realized i dont have adobe flash, how do i get that? i have the file downloaded/
<DarthFrog> saintly: Use kpackagekit to install flashplugin-installer
<starslights> go in kpackagekit and search about it, or via apt.get :D
<Megabites> Hi, im need a help for Kubuntu 10 and nvidia drivers
<Megabites> ?
<dcorbin1> I've just upgraded to 10.4. X won't start, and the log is showing now errors. It simplye ends with "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log".  I see a graphics screen briefly. Ideas?
<starslights> oh that's was exctelly my pronlem before... :/
<starslights> i really want to have a opinon about that,
<Megabites> module nvidia.ko don't load
<progre55> so, can anyone help me out with the graphics problem?
<dcorbin1> Megabites: I just install "nvidia-current", and don't see any error saying it won't load.  And I see the NVIDA splash screen.
<progre55> as I brought it earlier, after a reboot, my graphics are choppy and after I change (or not even change, just pick the same and apply) a graphics effects in fine-tuning, it works properly.. suggestions, please?
<miasma> are there some performance problems with the kubuntu 10.4? I haven't heard a single positive comment yet. personally I witnessed how it brought a rather "new" amd64 pc to its knees
<pucko-> dcorbin1, can you start x from command-line with "xinit" ?
<jimmy51_> where do KO's normally live?
<miasma> for instance typing characters to a fullscreen (1920x1200) kate windows results in approximately 1-2 characters per second. with both nouveau and proprietary nvidia drivers, using geforce 2
<Torch> jimmy51_:  /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<dcorbin1> pucko-: yes, I can, but nto via startx
<dcorbin1> I think it's something in KDE crapping out, but don't know where to look for such errors.
<starslights> dcorbin1:  have you tried update with proposed uptade?  i mean for nvidia
<starslights> it was right after make the update
<starslights> pucko-:  startx, xinit say their not possible
<dcorbin1> starslights: no, but my one attempt to "build" the nvidia driver with 10.4 wasn't "successful". (used to do it all the time)
<jorgino> ofkz fo
<jorgino> hauss
<starslights> well for me with only the min updated worked but since i use alternate and LVM i need 4 hours to wiping the swap , so actually i just run without driver but work bad, so if more peoples can try or have possibilty to can back, i will be very greatful
<starslights> well one told me to try rmrf nvidia if it's the case again but i better wait a few while it's my last syste,m lol
<pucko-> dcorbin1, it's something in /usr/bin/startkde
<pucko-> dcorbin1, see if "sudo ldconfig -f /usr/lib/mesa" fixes is
<pucko-> if it's anything similar to what I had problems with
<dcorbin1> pucko-: Looks way better.  what is mesa?
<starslights> i see that same bug for ATI , so i suspect that it's a more general bug . but thankd pucko-, i wil write your possibility and anyway will try again to install the driver, i have HD screen and without driver xorg make many errors and  freeze a loz
<starslights> thanks
<pucko-> dcorbin, libGL.so specifically
<miasma> are the kubuntu 10.4's requirements the same as with ubuntu 10.4?
<starslights> it is another way to start if your command not work ?, i will sad to must one more time format ;/(
<miasma> e.g. is 512 MB RAM realistic. here the plain desktop without any apps running seems to consume 500 MB of ram
<iaia> I had an unbelievable   accident while installing Kubuntu Lucid: my cat walked on the Keyboard. I dunno which key(s) she pressed, but suddenly the dialog box disappeared, leaving me with the backgound ble image only
<iaia> what can i do to bring up the dialog box again?
<starslights> but except that, it's really nice KDE 4.4, the best graphic i see so far :D
<dcorbin1> Thanks much.  Rebooting for final check.
<miasma> iaia: what's background ble image?
<starslights> what guys would recommend? having pre update accepted too or not ? with previous version i always accept it  but from this prolem i have fear that i can restart it gain
<starslights> dcorbin1:  worked ?
<starslights> ah ok
<iaia> miasma:sorry "ble" was "blue...  Imean the beackground wallpaper
<iaia> sorry, but I amnow typeying from a eeepc which I amnot used to... my normal pc is stuck as described above
<iaia> anyone about how to make the install dialog box reappear after my cat hit some key(s) ???  I can presently see the wallpaper now
<iaia> really no one has an idea?
<jimmy51_> what does it mean if hitting CTRL-ALT-F5/4/3/2/1 gives you a screen of colorful ascii gibberish?
<dcorbin_work> One change I notice is that my desktop icons are now all smaller (half size?).  Is there a setting for that somewhere?
<iaia> wow,i couldn't imagine it was such a difficult question!
<iaia> 321 users and no one knows?
<draik> |eagles0513875|: Now everything works. Seems it just needed a reboot.
<|eagles0513875|> nice draik its funny how just a reboot fixes things just like on windows lol
<draik> |eagles0513875|: I know :/
<|eagles0513875|> lol
<iaia> During Kubuntu Lucid installation my cat hit some key(s) and the dialog windows disappeared (closed? minimized?) leaving thescreen with just the wallpaper. How can I try to bring up the dialog windows again?
<iaia> or doI switch off by brute force and start again?
<starslights> dcorbin_work:  so you was able to restart your system finally  ?
<dcorbin_work> Yep.  the mesa thing fixed it.
<dcorbin_work> Now i'm just dealing with annoying kde differences.
<dcorbin_work> like dinky icons and white backgrounds
<apparle> hi guys
<starslights> thanks, i am really happy to know that , so i can accept again pre update and if there only icone size problem, we wil able to fix, but i was really in prolem with one pc not more working  ;M)
<jimmy51_> !interactive
<jimmy51_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<didoo> iaia, you have hacker cat :D
<starslights> well i think that i can try again install my nvidia driver...
<starslights> dcorbin_work:  use you preposed updated too or not ?
<iaia> not exactly didoo: she is a cracker
<starslights> while t was the bug only with it
<didoo> iaia, lol
<iaia> anyway....i'mnow using brute forceand starting again from scratch
<didoo> iaia, in my opinion it is better to know what options you choose during installation, also with new installation you will loose only like 2 hours nothing else like data or stuff
<draik> How do I change the order of operations for a file type? I keep changing it with File Association, but any time I want to play any MP3 files, it wants to go directly to Converter
<didoo> iaia, it is your choice
<iaia> didoo: it seemsno one could help....
<iaia> sheesh I HATEthis eeepc keyboard
<draik> And now I have audio coming all out of one speaker again :(
<didoo> iaia, i told you what i would do in your situation
<iaia> didoo, as said I dunno which keys were pressed and if the dialog window was minimized or closed
<iaia> and it seemedno oneknewnhow to try tobring it up again
<iaia> this space key suckslol
<didoo> iaia, so you do not know if some options were chosen .. what were they .., when i work with computers i like to have full contorl not leaving things unclear
<dcorbin_work> starslights: "preposed updated"?
<iaia> didoo: you are good and I am bad. Now, if you can be of help please do.If not pleasse shut up
<didoo> iaia, ok when you are asking so polite
<dcorbin_work> How can I change my desktop background color.  I cannot find it in System Settings.
<draik> How do I eject a disc?
<iaia> oh, i know I am not at the hights of your knowledge and total control didoo. Only I csnnot avoid sharing my little space with that cat. You are undobtely superior,I totally agree
<starslights> dcorbin_work:  i mean in the source , we can choose, security, pre, bacport etc..
<starslights> basicly are the 2 first , security and recommebded
<starslights> recommended*
<didoo> draik, write eject in your shell
<draik> didoo: It just sites there.
<dcorbin_work> starslights: I don't event know what you're talking about.  source for what?
<draik> didoo: "sudo eject /media/cdrom0" "sudo eject /media/cdrom1", they all sit there with nothing else going on.
<starslights> well egal, my english are too bad...
<starslights> if you can boot again , that's the importnat :D
<didoo> draik, so there is a process that uses it?
<dcorbin_work> starslights: Certainly that's important to me.  :)  Sorry if I can't answer your question.
<draik> didoo: Not right now. There shouldn't be.
<didoo> try to search with ps aux | grep "cdrom"
<didoo> draik, or dvd or your device
<dcorbin_work> starslights: what is your native language?
<draik> didoo: Just did and I don't see anything really using it. I see the 2 ejects that I ran earlier still there. I'm going to kill them really quick.
<didoo> draik, yes kill them
<didoo> draik, try firs sudo -i to get root and the just eject command
<starslights> dcorbin_work:  french
<draik> didoo: ran eject again as instructed and it just sits there
<draik> ^C does nothing,either.
<didoo> draik, does the eject command give you some error
<draik> didoo: Nope. I just checked again and those processes are not being killed
<starslights> ok, i will try see if i am lucky :D
<didoo> draik, kill them with kill -9 pid
<draik> didoo: I PM'd you my konsole output so I don't flood the channel
<dcorbin_work> My french is very rusty, but if you want to try phrasing the question in french, I'll see if I can understand it (or maybe someone else here will)
<draik> That's exactly what I've been doing, didoo
<didoo> draik, also in new shell tabs open tail -F /var/log/messages and /var/log/kern.log to monitor for errors while you execute your commands
<draik> didoo: Just did and I got nothing.
<draik> didoo: No errors, that is
<didoo> draik, do you have /dev/cdrom were this cdrom working before
<didoo> draik, or /dev/dvd
<draik> didoo: Yup. It was working a few moments ago when I inserted the DVD. I see no mention of it in "mount" either, if that should happen to matter.
<didoo> didoo, it should happen if it mounts it automatically or if you mount it manually
<draik> lol. I know that was for me ;)
<didoo> draik, so the dvd is inside and maybe your device can not read it
<didoo> draik, correct :D
<draik> Let me see if I can get Kaffeine or VLC to read it right now.
<didoo> draik, if it is not mounted you can not read anything from it
<draik> didoo: Well, they don't have any errors, but they also aren't playing anything right now.
<draik> OK
<didoo> draik, if you press the hardware button to eject it it does not respond either?
<draik> didoo: Nope, not at all. That's why I'm going for the "eject" command
<draik> BTW, I didn't think it to be an issue, but I'm wondering if my external HDD is causing an issue. I have a few GB being xfer'd to my external HDD and I'm wondering if it may be tying something up right now.
<yuri_> hi there, hi have a Compaq CQ61 Notebook but i'm having some issues with my audio card, can someone help me? thank you
<draik> If it is, it should be done soon. I have about another 20-22GB left to copy to the external HDD
<draik> yuri_: What's the issue with your audio, exactly?
<didoo> draik, normally it should not be an issue, your dvdrom would have an issue if it can not read the dvd
<draik> didoo: Right. Didn't think so either but thought it might be worth mentioning.
<didoo> draik, sorry i did not read that you are transfering data, this may be in issue if they are on the same bus internally
<yuri_> draik: sometimes it work fine, another time my os seems to not recognize it...i cannot found it on system setting>multimedia
<didoo> draik, i thought your external hd is just mounted not transfering data
<draik> didoo: OK. I'll wait it out. Should be less than 20GB now
<draik> 20GB to go, that is
<didoo> draik, wait a bit, although it is still strange that it does not eject at all, also that it hangs while working before
<tessarakt2> Hi!
<tessarakt2> How do I get a Bluetooth headset to work?
<draik> and now I have vlc as <defunct>
<tessarakt2> in 9.10 killing KBluetooth and using bluetooth-applet worked
<draik> yuri_: What do you have setup within System Settings > Multimedia ?
<tessarakt2> but in 10.04 that does not seem to work
<draik> tessarakt2: Can you assure that they are running and broadcasting for pairing?
<tessarakt2> one moment
<tessarakt2> is headset supposed to work with KBluetooth now?
<yuri_> draik: i have "playback/recording through th PulseAudio sound server" and "jack audio connection kit"...no mention to my audio card!
<draik> !audio | yuri_
<ubottu> yuri_: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tessarakt2> http://pastebin.com/HTZ4uwqj
<tessarakt2> that's on the Konsole
<draik> Those links should help you assure that your audio card are recognized.
<tessarakt2> KBluetooth says it connects to the headset
<tessarakt2> but Mumble cannot use it
<yuri_> draik: i'll try, thank you
<draik> yuri_: YW
<tessarakt2> any idea?
<tessarakt2> :-(
<draik> In "top", What is the meaning for TIME+ ?
<markit> I would like to have the grub menu at boot, but pressing "esc" does not work... something else has to be configured?
<draik> markit: Trying SHIFT
<tessarakt2> http://pastebin.com/HTZ4uwqj - any idea?
<tsimpson> draik: "The same as 'TIME', but reflecting more granularity through hundredths of a second." <- from "man top"
<markit> draik: oh, I'm so tired... yes, I had to press shift :(
<markit> draik: thanks
<draik> tsimpson: Thanks. I should be looking at the 'man' first before asking.
<draik> didoo: It finished, but I'm still having the same issue
<BluesKaj> markit, you could try sudo update-grub , then you won't to press any key
<BluesKaj> need to
<didoo> draik, do you execute the kill command as root
<didoo> draik, because if kill -9 does not work then your processes are zombied
<draik> Yes, all kill -9 are done as root
<progre55_> any flashget like native programs under kubuntu?
<didoo> draik, and the eject commands still run
<Saintly> no sound in internet now :S
<draik> didoo: I suppose it is running because I don't get a prompt after running it and ^C does nothing. I have to close the tab for it to stop.
<didoo> draik you did not get prompt after inserting the dvd? What do you mean with running it?
<draik> didoo: I run eject as root and there is no output. I can't terminate it, either.
<didoo> draik, or after running eject it does not finish normally and no new line is showed
<didoo> draik, i see now
<progre55> anyone?  after a reboot, my graphics are choppy and after I change (or not even change, just pick the same and apply) the graphics effects in fine-tuning, it works properly.. suggestions, please?
<terminator_> ja
<terminator_> ide írjak?
<terminator_> vagy mi
<didoo> draik, i can not thing of anything else, try to find some error message in the system logs, i really do not understand why you can not kill the processes either
<draik> didoo: I'm trying to terminate the defunct VLC as root "kill -9 PID" and it comes back to the prompt, but it is still running. No error message output
<didoo> draik, instead of pid you are writing the assigned process id number, aren't you?
<draik> didoo: Yes, I am.
<draik> didoo: I was debating on my response there for a sec.:p
<Saintly> no sound hmm
<draik> didoo: I also tried "killall vlc" as root, but that didn't work, either.
<didoo> draik, try to kill it using "kdesu ksysguard"
<didoo> draik, maybe it will give you some error message
<Saintly> alrighty, whats the code again to see if your audio driver is being used.
<draik> didoo: I just killed my desktop. I did CTRL+ALT+ESC and clicked on my desktop :(. How do I get it back?
<draik> How do I start plasma over again?
<moshev> draik: try ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to konsole, then log-in and type
<didoo> draik, do you have shell prompt now?
<moshev> DISPLAY=:0 plasma-desktop
<moshev> console*
<draik> didoo: Yes, I still have shell prompt from yakuake
<zig> hi all, networkmanager seems to have stopped working after 2 days on my freshly installed 10.04
<draik> moshev: Would that also work from a shell in KDE?
<zig> I can still configurate my interfaces manually,but networkmanager just does respond to anything (I don't see the knetworkmanager appled either)
<BluesKaj> zig, seems to have stopped ?
<zig> BluesKaj, I mean, it doesn"t configurate any interface
<draik> didoo: mount - disk sleep,  mount - disk sleep,   eject - disk sleep,   vlc - zombie
<BluesKaj> zig, wifi or ethernet?
<zig> BluesKaj, both
<moshev> draik: yes
<didoo> draik, there is not much to do with zombie processes as far as I know, i would restart, maybe someone else knows other solution
<draik> moshev: Awesome. I got it back
<hecen1> dd
<BluesKaj> zig, there is an alternative to NM , wicd
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<zig> BluesKaj, ok, how can I install it instead ? just aptitude install wicd ?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<BluesKaj> yes
<zig> alright, let's try that the n ...
<BluesKaj> it wil disable nm when you install it
<zig> but that's really weird what's happening now
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj good to see you old bean.
<BluesKaj> hi compilerwriter , how's things ?
 * compilerwriter pours BluesKaj a snifter of Napoleon.
 * BluesKaj accepts graciously
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: things are fine.  I have been wicked busy though.  Totally missed Lucid until the update notifier told me.
<aidanjt_> hrmm.. why are windows ignoring their previous window states when I drop apps to the tray?
<zig> ok let's reboot and see what happen with wicd ???
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, Lucid is surprisingly good for me so far , even NM wifi works on my laptop , now
<compilerwriter> So in the wee hours I did a fresh install with a /, a /home, and a /swap partition.  That way I should be able to do an upgrade or a reinstall without losing all of my settings.  Backups must be made in any event, but perhaps the next one will be simpler this way.
<compilerwriter> If you folks will excuse me I must install Kmymoney
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: So far lucid is being quite friendly to me.  Even installed my printer without my so much as having to think about it.  The activity thing though threw me for a wee bit of a loop.
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: I am so happy that I can have my quicklaunch on my right click again too:-)
<BluesKaj> yeah compilerwriter , i mostly ignore that activity thing
<BluesKaj> good for setting wallpaper etc
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: Make certain you don't accidently get yourself two activity layers going on the same desktop.  Can leave one a bit adrift until he realizes that is what he has done.
<Saintly> alright, my sound works for login and logout, but nothing else.
<Saintly> whats my issue?
<compilerwriter> If you tick the thing so that each desktop can have its own activity though;  You get to choose different widgets for different desktops.  I like that.
<BluesKaj> Saintly, make sure all your alsamixer ctrls are unmuted and turned up to 75% or more
<draik> BRB. Going to reboot.
<compilerwriter> happy rebooting draik
<arvind> I've installed 10.04 using a live-DVD. I have a separate /home partition. Installation went well, some bumps but okay, now I want the 'original' 10.04 theme (like seen on the live-DVD). KDE seems to use all the settings on my /home, so now I have the same desktop I had on 9.10. Does someone has an easy fix?
<compilerwriter> arvind copy the rc files from the dvd to your home rc files.
<Saintly> BluesKaj: mixer?
<arvind> @compilerwriter: all rc-files?
<compilerwriter> arvind the ones that are pertinent to what you want your system to look like.
<ryan__> lol
<Saintly> BluesKaj: mixer?
<arvind> @compiler-writer: thank you very much, I'll try that!
<lexbcn76> Hola a todos
<Saintly> alright, my sound works for login and logout, but nothing else.
<BluesKaj> Saintly, in the terminal type alsamixer , then follow the instructions
<Saintly> kk
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: I just hate kpackagekit.  I can't get it to find Kmymoney to install.
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: you beat me to it ;)
<lexbcn76> I think i have connected to the wrong IRC sever ;)
<aidanjt_> why is kwin ignoring previous window states when I drop apps to the tray?
<lexbcn76> I'm spanish
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, check your sources.list ,make sure all debs are uncommented
<fabio_> hi all
<lexbcn76> Anyone knows why is not working Vsync in Lucid? It works perfectly in Opensuse 11.2
<compilerwriter> I can apt get it fine.  BluesKaj I just can't seem to find it in Kpackagekit.
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: that's usually the first thing that i check when having sound problems. weird that some of the channels are all the way down after a new install.
<Saintly> BluesKaj: now how do i save, or will it do it automatically
<fabio_> hi someone of you use kdevelop?
<daweed> hello
<ScorpKing> fabio_: i think there is #kdevelop
<fabio_> Yest ScorpKing...already tried...nobody answering...
<daweed> did any one know abouth grub
<daweed> ?
<SwissTorExit> wowwwwwwwwwww, i have change my approche, accpeted all update and upgrade the system wihout nvidia and after done install it. I don't get the bad bug and it's absolute splendide :D
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: Am I just dense about Kpackagekit or is it just crap.
<ScorpKing> fabio_: maybe you can ask the devs in one of the dev channels.
<fabio_> thankyou ScorpKing. I will try.
<BluesKaj> nope compilerwriter , it's  a bit flaky , you're correct :)
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: I may just install synaptic.
<lexbcn76> Anyone knows how to configure vsync for nvidias in Lucid... is not working again!
<BluesKaj> Saintly, once you exit the terminal the settings should autosave
<SwissTorExit> well i will report it but their a problem when Nvidia are installed, the taskbar as 2 color because in all update of kernel, it come on wrong size
<pibarnas> do I have to edit xorg.conf to have desktop effects in kubuntu lucid? I don't have them, even trying to enable it with right click on windows titlebar...
<SwissTorExit> need just adjust a little bit and it come back right
<Saintly> BluesKaj: thanks so much, works again. i think it was a corrpupted Flash trasitiion i downloaded, tryin to get my youtube less choppy.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, did you check your etc/apt/sources.list ?
<SwissTorExit> pibarnas:  have you same as i say yet ?
<starslights> damn old name :/
<pibarnas> starslights: sorry, I didn't understand what you've said...
<BluesKaj> Saintly, make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-nonfree installed
<starslights> need i report as Nvidia or xorg ?
<daweed> how can i conect to freenode irc network?
<aidanjt_> why does kwin forget previous window states when I drop apps to the tray?
<starslights> hang on , i upload the screen
<Saintly> BluesKaj: the nonfree, s what did it?
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: most of the debs are intact and not commented out.  I was able to apt-get install the thing so that should not have been the problem.  It just took me a second to realize that it was called Kmymoney2
<starslights> but i must say one more time, splendid KDE 4.4 :D
<aidanjt_> daweed: you're already on freenode
<arvind> @compilerwriter: please forgive my ignorance, but I see no rc-files on the DVD, could you specify which directory?
<daweed> ohh tnks god
<daweed> and how can i open other chat?
<daweed> sgrub
<daweed> y wanto to join sbrub
<ScorpKing> !irc | daweed
<ubottu> daweed: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<aidanjt_> daweed: /join #channelname
<compilerwriter> I honestly have no clue where they are arvind.  perhaps if you ask BluesKaj he will set you straight with more knowledge of the file locations.
<BluesKaj> Saintly, flashplugin-nonfree is a flash webplugin for sites like youtube
<sinsahoo> ㅎㅇ
<sinsahoo> 안녕하세요
<Saintly> i have another one, let me find the name after i finish resricted extras
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: take care of arvind or set him up with a guru who can will you please?
<starslights> pibarnas:  http://lookpic.com/d2/i2/3824/4lsGYUFC.png
<daweed> ubottu: tnks
<starslights> that's the taskbar after booting if upgarde was done
<daweed> aidanjt_: tnks
<BluesKaj> !ko | sinsahoo
<ubottu> sinsahoo: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<pibarnas> starslights: I don't have these glitches anymore, I think I have nvidia installed and working... but no desktops effects.
<slow-motion> hi
<progre55> anyone?  after a reboot, my graphics are choppy and after I change (or not even change, just pick the same and apply) the graphics effects in fine-tuning, it works properly.. suggestions, please?
<starslights> yeah, it go away if i just move for a milimeter the size of taskbad in up side
<arvind> BluesKaj: could you point me to a direction to the rc-files on the 10.04 DVD?
<starslights> after it's normal but it come like that ...
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, arvind ? I don't see his text
<starslights> mabye it's because of first upgarde,
<Saintly> BluesKaj: it wont let me install Kubuntu restricted.
<compilerwriter> arvind: tell BluesKaj what you need again.  BluesKaj it was some time ago I tried to point him down the correct path but he needs more technical knowledge than I can provide.
<BluesKaj> Saintly, kubuntu-restricted-extras , type or copy and paste that exactlty
<ScorpKing> arvind: rc-files as in rc.? files used during boot?
<daweed> i had a winxp working on my computer then install kubuntu and doesnot found the other os xp on my computer and does not apear any list of operating sistems to chose what can i do?
<arvind> @compilerwriter: thank you very much for your help!
<progre55> daweed: did you update?
<progre55> daweed: your ubuntu after installing
<daweed> no
<progre55> daweed: or kubuntu, I mean =)
<progre55> daweed: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ScorpKing> arvind: what rc files are you talking about? all files on the live disks are in the squash image
<daweed> progre55: no i didnot upgrade after installing i found on xubuntu that when i upgrade after instaling then i canot login again my user was like bloked and then i install xubuntu
<progre55> huh
<compilerwriter> no problem arvind.  I do what I can.  The rest I try to refer to those more qualified.
<progre55> daweed: are you using xubuntu now?
<arvind> @BluesKaj: I've have used the live-DVD to install 10.04 on a existing 9.10 installation, separate /home. Now, I want the 'original' 10.04 (I guess Plymouth)-theme. 10.04 uses the rc-files of my existing /home (9.10). How do I change that to the most recent (10.04) theme?
<Espinoza_> anybody fancy helping me mount a seemingly hidden partition on my pen drive?
<daweed> progre55: and i afraid that happens the same on kubuntu after upgrade that i canot join my user and was the only user so i canot join the computer at all only ask for passwor after showing the user
<daweed> progre55: yes is xubuntu now
<BluesKaj> arvind, check dolphin/etc/rcSd
<Saintly> BluesKaj: what am i copying it to, just to make sure im doin this right :)
<daweed> progre55: no no
<Espinoza_> df -h says that I'm using 39% of the partition when there are no files in it
<progre55> daweed: it should update.. just run the command I wrote
<daweed> progre55: i mean kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Saintly, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , in the terminal.
<ScorpKing> arvind: .kde/share/config/ contains the rc files
<BluesKaj> Saintly, same goes for flashplugin-nonfree
<Espinoza_> anybody?
<daweed> progre55: yeah i have even a pop up that askme many times if i want to upgrade to ver 10.0x im using the last of 9.x
<progre55> daweed: oh, I see.. try "sudo update-grub"
<ScorpKing> arvind: system wide in /etc/default/ or in the app directories. run find for the rc in /usr/share/ for the rest. there should be a skel directory in there somewhere
<Espinoza_> :(
<daweed> progre55: but i dont think that whit the upgrade to 10.x install the grub and make a serch for operating sistems, the kubuntu think" that is the onliy os in the system
<aidanjt_> so does nobody know why kwin forgets previous window states when you drop apps to the tray?
<ScorpKing> arvind: /usr/share/kde4/config/
 * ScorpKing goes back to doing some work..
<arvind> @ScorpKing: I'm on it!
<compilerwriter> arvind seems you have met with success.
<ScorpKing> :)
<saqo> 217.162.129.63
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, intersting , I have a /etc/rcS.d  file but no  .kde/share/config/ file
<reza> BluesKaj: you're looking in the home directory right? /home/user/.kde/share/config
<dolomite> where user is your username
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: /etc/rcS.d is shutdown files so don't mess with it and as dolomite said
<BluesKaj> realslix, ~/.kde/share/config ...ok
<daweed> progre55: whit sudo update grub i should type it on the command line?
<dolomite> daweed: yes but it's sudo update-grub
<daweed> progre55:  or is a software to download?
<BluesKaj> arvind, sorry I thought you were looking for rc.d files
<progre55> daweed: terminal, or the command line
 * dolomite is stepping away for a minute
<progre55> daweed: sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, I've used the rc.d files for some startup scripts in the past
<Saintly> BluesKaj: it said somethin strange
<zus> i've got a wireless mouse (7button) and the transmitter is a finger print reader how can i get them to work in Kubuntu 10.4 (only the left-right-scroll- thumb buttons forward and back work) the tilt left and tilt right do not
<arvind> @ScorpKing: okay, I found the rc-files at /usr/share/kde4/config, but where on the DVD are the original rc-files located?
<Saintly> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cabextract/cabextract_1.2-3_i386.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ScorpKing> arvind: on the squash image
 * ScorpKing will be back in a sec
<daweed> progre55: Generating grub.cfg ...
<daweed> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<daweed> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<daweed> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<daweed> is that all? does it work?
<FloodBotK2> daweed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<progre55> daweed: are  you sure there is XP installed?
<Saintly> BluesKaj: it said | Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cabextract/cabextract_1.2-3_i386.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<BluesKaj> Saintly, , in your kpackagekit , make sure you have "other software sources" and third party sources, if there are any listed, enabled
<Saintly> alright
<ScorpKing> !remaster | arvind
<ubottu> arvind: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<arvind> @ScorpKing: this might be a language problem, since English isn't my mother-tongue, but where on earth is the squash-image?
<ScorpKing> arvind: follow the steps in there ^ to extract the files
<BluesKaj> daweed, looks ok , should be fine , unless you have another partition like windows , which isn't listed
<Saintly> BluesKaj: where at? edit software sources?
<draik> didoo: Rebooting worked
<arvind> @ScorpKing @ubuttu: thanks so far! I'll be back!
<BluesKaj> yup, Saintly
<draik> I used a different DVD this time and it ejected just fine.
<Saintly> BluesKaj: what do i need to select ther
<daweed> progre55: haahaha yes i install it myself, ive been workin there some time and im new on linux so i chose to try it on kde but yes it was working very good and i have some files downloading like 8gb and was like 7 alrready donloaded and i want to login on xp only to let it to finish the download cuz was by peers at very low speed
<BluesKaj> Saintly, select all, except your cdrom
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: rc.d files are indeed usefull for custom startup stuff :)
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go for a while , stuff to do...BBL
<ScorpKing> me 2. bbl
<progre55> daweed: so are you saying you havent installed xp yet??
<hans_> Anyone know how to resolve the no sound issue when playing Flash video's in version 10.04?
<mavErik> hans_: in firefox?
<daweed> progre55: hahahaha xp is installed befoere i install the xubuntu and the kubuntu
<hans_> Firefox and Chrome
<didoo> draik, nice
<mavErik> hans_:  youtube video?
<hans_> Yes
<Saintly> BluesKaj: i dont know what i did but my Konsole just had multiple orgasm of information.
<progre55> daweed: =) then I guess you have installed kubuntu over your xp, on the same partition =)
<mavErik> look the icons of the volume and turn high the "pcm"
<progre55> daweed: what size is your hard-disk?
<progre55> daweed: overall
<mavErik> hans_: double click on the volume icons and on mixer
<mavErik> then put up the pcm one
<Saintly> BluesKaj: and what file do i need for flash
<hans_> I did this they are all up at maximum but what do you mean by PCM one?
<mavErik> in mixer menu i've got 3 bars
<mavErik> one for the volume
<mavErik> sorry, one for the master
<mavErik> one called PCM and the last called Headphone
<mavErik> pull up the pcm ones
<hans_> I have more then then 3 controls. But All with PCM are up at max.
<daweed> progre55: hahahhaha nop i have for xp 2 partitions one of xp system and other of ntfs for data and then i resize the partition so then i make a swap partition and other partition type 4 for the linux / and other partition for linux /home and the data still on the ntfs partition and even the osXP is on the other parititon
<mavErik> hans_: today i had the same problem
<mavErik> but i resolved with the pcm
<mavErik> hans_: i'm sorry
<hans_> The starnge thing is it played earlier today and after a reboot it was gone.
<dolomite> daweed: before you do update-grub command, do sudo apt-get install os-prober
<progre55> daweed: but you are not able to log into your xp?
<dolomite> progre55: it sounds like the LL grub bug
<progre55> dolomite: yeah, but he says he's got 9.10, he hasnt upgraded yet..
<daweed> progre55: nop im not able to load on my xp and i dont want to try to repair the xp first cuz i will not be able to login then on kubuntu
<dolomite> progre55: whoops. so it's not showing up on the grub?
<progre55> dolomite: nope
<daweed> dolomite:  tnks sudo apget install os prober is in the command line?
<BluesKaj> daweed,  sudo update-grub
<dolomite> daweed: yes
<progre55> daweed: try "uname" and paste here
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , daweed I jumped in before i saw your real problem
<draik> How do I disable the monitor timeout?
<daweed> progre55:  dolomite BluesKaj ok tnks ill try
<kebomix1> hello , how can i upgrade to kde 4.4.3
<progre55> anyone? dolomite?  after a reboot, my graphics are choppy and after I change (or not even change, just pick the same and apply) the graphics effects in fine-tuning, it works properly.. suggestions, please?
<daweed> progre55:  dolomite BluesKaj os-prober is already the newest version.
<daweed> progre55:  dolomite BluesKaj now what?
<progre55> daweed: what did you do now?
<dolomite> daweed: refresh me: when did this start happening?
<dolomite> progre55: I don't know about your graphics issue.
<BluesKaj> daweed, could you paste your /etc/fstab file in pastebin pls , you could  be missing the ntfs entry
<dolomite> BluesKaj: I thought he's missing the entry on grub
<kebomix1> how can i upgrade to kde 4.4.3 . any ppa , i use kubuntu 10.04 ?
<BluesKaj> dolomite, well , we have to check fstab too , we need to see if he can at keast mount the windows partition , if it still exists
<BluesKaj> at least
<daweed> progre55: i try this sudo apt-get install os-prober
<dolomite> BluesKaj: good call.
<progre55> daweed: do the fstab thing BluesKaj told you about, and also paste the "uname" output
<BluesKaj> daweed, do you gparted installed , we can see your windows partition there too
<progre55> just to make sure you really have 9.10 and it's not the LL grub problem
<jimmy51_> how can i output a percentage of my disk utilization (capacity) for all drives?
<daweed> dolomite: i was using the osXP and then i install Xubuntu and then i update it to the last 10.xxx and then i canot login to my user and then i canot use Xubuntu so then i decide to install kubuntu and sisince i was using Xubunti i had this problem the distribuition of Xubuntu whas the one who make the problem  or when the problem start
<progre55> jimmy51_: "df -h"
<daweed> BluesKaj:  hahahhaha nop i have for xp 2 partitions one of xp system and other of ntfs for data and then i resize the partition so then i make a swap partition and other partition type 4 for the linux / and other partition for linux /home and the data still on the ntfs partition and even the osXP is on the other parititon
<progre55> jimmy51_: well, but it only shows your current partition =)
<daweed> BluesKaj:  that i told to progre55 before and i just copy paste and so i can see my ntfs partition now on my sistem
<zus> i've got a wireless mouse (7button) and the transmitter is a finger print reader how can i get them to work in Kubuntu 10.4 (only the left-right-scroll- thumb buttons forward and back work) the tilt left and tilt right do not
<BluesKaj> daweed, did defrag XP before you resized it
<daweed> BluesKaj:  well the acronis make that job 4 me
<progre55> well then I assume it's the LL grub problem.. as the problem occurred after installing xubuntu lucid
<BluesKaj> can you see your XP partition in dolphin , daweed ?
<dolomite> zus: I think the program xbindkeys will help you
<daweed> BluesKaj: sorry im to be newbie on linux, what is dolphin?
<zus> dolomite,  never heard of it...will google it now thank you
<jimmy51_> progre55: THANKS
<jimmy51_> (sorry... capslock)
<dolomite> zus: I'm installing it right now. also install the xbindkeys-config file and you'll get a gui
<Walzmyn> daweed: dolphin is the default file viewer in KDE
<jimmy51_> How do i cancel a file copy initiated in dolphin?  I see the progress bar in the lower right but can't seem to find how to cancel it.
<IceflamePhoenix> Heh. Just installed Kubuntu 10.04 from Webi onto my Vista laptop.
<daweed> Walzmyn:  hahahaha sorry :#
<BluesKaj> daweed, look in the kmenu / system settings / dolphin file manager
<zus> dolomite,  this should make kubuntu 10.4 recognize tilt wheel and the thumb reader?
<progre55> IceflamePhoenix: welcome to the world =)
<IceflamePhoenix> progre55: Thank you. Learning curve time.
<dolomite> zus: yes, and if you google something like xbindkeys config you'll get plenty of info on how to configure it
<IceflamePhoenix> progre55: Any advice as to how I can grab a bunch of proprietary audio/video codecs at once that won't have been installed by the OS? (I'm not sure what's installed or not)
<progre55> so, anyone with graphics? after a reboot, my graphics are choppy and after I change (or not even change, just pick the same and apply) the graphics effects in fine-tuning, it works properly.. suggestions, please?
<zus> dolomite,  and this is found in the repos? yeah im looking for it now.
<dolomite> zus: yep, it's in the repos
<daweed> ohh yeahh
<BluesKaj> daweed, sorry , correction: look in the kmenu / system / dolphin file manager
<progre55> IceflamePhoenix: I'm kinda new to kde myself.. try asking dolomite =)
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: you probably want the medibuntu repo
<IceflamePhoenix> Heh, okay.
<IceflamePhoenix> Walzmyn: Link please? Or ... do I do it some other way?
<jimmy51_> oh man.  it's trying to copying a folder full of CD and DVD iso's.  that's going to take forever.  can i cancel the copy?
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: the repos you want are called medibuntu
<zus> dolomite,  thank you.
<daweed> BluesKaj: ohh yeahh i can view and acces all my files of the other partition on dolphyn
<dolomite> !medibuntu | IceflamePhoenix
<ubottu> IceflamePhoenix: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<f4b10_> hi there
<dolomite> gotcha Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> curse you dolomite, with your speedy fingers
<progre55> IceflamePhoenix: add "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dolomite> well I do have 16 ounces of freshly brewed coffee in my hand
<f4b10_> anybody can help me with bluetooth problems?
<progre55> lol
<daweed> BluesKaj: ohhh sorry
<Walzmyn> Better to use the repository howto on their site, it sets up the keys and everything
<dolomite> +1 Walzmyn
<daweed> BluesKaj:  i can acces only one of my ntfs of 2
<daweed> BluesKaj:  the one whit the os is not reading
<progre55> +1 Walzmyn =)
<progre55> people, can somebody help me out with my graphics, please?
<dolomite> jimmy51_: yes you can cancel the copy but you can't guarantee that the copied files will be complete
<phoenix_> my kubuntu version is 10.04 lst .i am trying to install qt, i am getting this error when i try to run the installer "qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.01.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<dolomite> progre55: start by revealing what kind of graphics card you have; then move to what kind of driver you're using
<IceflamePhoenix> dolomite: Like this? sudo apt-get --yes install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<progre55> sec )
<dolomite> progre55: when do the choppy graphics start? after grub?
<daweed> BluesKaj:  what can be the reason there is the mft wrong? or defective? is there a soft on kubuntu that i can donwnload to correct that problem?
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: did you follow the directions on the website; they're thorough and easy to follow
<IceflamePhoenix> dolomite: Good point. *clicks*
<dolomite> phoenix_: sounds like a bug. have you googled the error?
<phoenix_> dolomite: ya
<dolomite> any bug reports or info?
<BluesKaj> daweed, yes install gparted partition editor , you can use it in kubuntu to relabel or rename and make active your xp partition
<phoenix_> wait
<progre55> dolomite: "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]", kernel driver in use - fglrx_pci.
<dolomite> and when do the choppy graphics start?
<progre55> dolomite: well, here is the problem.. I of course have that splash screen bug, that I was not able to fix, but that's fine. But when I log into kubuntu, the animations are kinda choppy. for instance when you're moving windows,they dont fade, or auto-hide panels dont slide, but just appear/disappear. and it's all fixed when I open systemSettings>appearance>fineTuning and reset graphicalEffects. I have them as "low display resolution a
<progre55> nd very high cpu" and I just choose the same and apply, and it works. but after a restart, ti's all the same
<progre55> wow, that was too much of info =)
<IceflamePhoenix> dolomite: I've followed the instructions and entered two commands into Terminal, but I'm not sure if that's all I need to do or not.
<daweed> BluesKaj: ok tnks im downloading it on the kpackagekit
<dolomite> progre55: no such thing as too much information. what if you turn off desktop effects altogether and reboot?
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: look for a package... hold on lemme find the spelling
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: yeah, it's an easy process. now you've enabled the repository
<daweed> BluesKaj: but i dont know how to find the aplications after the download
<progre55> dolomite: what do you mean, turn off desktop effects? and where do I turn them off?
<daweed> BluesKaj:  i try to install a pyton or like that to burn and did not found it im having tttrobles with my current burner
<dolomite> progre55: you're still on kde right?
<progre55> yep
<dolomite> progre55: system settings>Desktop
<progre55> dolomite: and I'm not leaving it easily =) I like it a lot
<kebomix1> guys , anybody have this bug , while trying to drag any file into terminal and cover switch effect enabled ,  kde crashes !
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: look for kubuntu-restricted-extras it's a metapackage that'll pull in a whole bunch of stuff
<dolomite> progre55: I knew you would! but, if there's an issue with desktop effects, you might need to leave them.
<IceflamePhoenix> Walzmyn: Thanks. 10.04 is Lucid, right?
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: yes
<progre55> dolomite: hmm.. I've turned them off.. but I'm actually try to fix them, not just turn off
<progre55> trying*
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: then the other one you're probably going to want is libdvdcss2
<dolomite> progre55: then it might behoove you to discover whether or not they're causing the problem
<IceflamePhoenix> Walzmyn: Thank you for your help, I'm trying to get them now.
<daweed> BluesKaj:  i've try to download the videos of youtube cuz ill gonna go to the beach live over 2 weeks and i want to take some videos to go, and i donwnload some flv and some avi to buurn on a bvd but when i inser the disk say that the disk is empty and when i try to burn the disk say that i have to insert a valid disk and also i have try with diferent brands of dvds am i doing someting wrong
<daweed> ?
<progre55> dolomite: well actually my complaint is about the desktop effects themselves.. I mean, the graphics is fine. but as I said, the effects are lost after a reboot, and reappear if I change something and apply. Other than than, everything's fine
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | daweed
<ubottu> daweed: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<progre55> other than that*
<dolomite> progre55: ok. nevermind my troubleshooting method. are desktop effects enabled? have you tried a different setting for the slider bar?
 * progre55 experiencing sloppy touch-typing
<progre55> dolomite: yeah they are enabled. and it's not only the slidebar. it's about all the effects, like the way windows minimize/maximize, fading effect when moving windows around, etc
<dolomite> I suspect your driver; the open-source ATI drivers are a fright apparently.
<dolomite> progre55: that's the extent of my support.
<progre55> dolomite: yeah no problem.. I guess I'll have to open the systemSettings every time I turn the computer on =)
<dolomite> progre55: alternately, you can attempt to setup compiz
<IceflamePhoenix> Walzmyn: kubuntu-restricted-packages succesfully installed. Did I want anything else?
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: libdvdcss2
<progre55> dolomite: nah, I'm fine with the current one )
<dolomite> will enable you to play DVDs
<BluesKaj> daweed, after you do the medibuntu tutorial , then install with libdvdcss2 with kpackagekit
<IceflamePhoenix> dolomite: How do I get that one?
<daweed> BluesKaj: ohhh yeahh i was wonderingg abouth if there are some distribuitions of ubuntu like unatended versions like in windows the u10 wolf edition colosus edition or others distribuitions cuz i dont want to install the flash player every time that i install a new os of linux
<progre55> dolomite: but thanks for the time man, appreciate
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: same process: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: libdvdcss2 - it's the decoder library for DVDs and is used for other stuff too. not nessacary but makes several video related things work better
<progre55> daweed: were you able to fix the XP partition problem?
<dolomite> progre55: np, man. I'm done with finals so I figured I'd come on here and spend a few hours with all ya guys!
<progre55> dolomite: oh cool, how were they btw?
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: I'm not sure what all's covered by that meta package, you might run into something that won't play down the line, just search Synaptic for it and install whatever ya need
<dolomite> progre55: altogether alright. diff eq's and fluid dynamics were a bit of fun.
<daweed> the g parted are installed now
<daweed> progre55:  no it just install the software
<progre55> dolomite: good to hear =) and I also did my presentation today, on penetration testing and stuff )
<IceflamePhoenix> Walzmyn: Synaptic? Related to KPackageKit?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, it also rids media files of drms when burning to cd or dvd
<dolomite> progre55: excellent. happy time off.
<daweed> progre55: is there other directions to do?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: yeah, I knew it did something else useful
<progre55> daweed: well, try that gparted solution you've been told..
<BluesKaj> ok, time for a break ...bbl
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: synaptic is gnome's version of KPackageKit but lots of folks like it because it's easier to search though the database with it
<daweed> BluesKaj: is there a disk instalation software to install lot more of software kit for after install linux
<daweed> ?
<phoenix_> dolomite: i solved the problem,it was a binary file so i had to run it with this prefix "./"
<dolomite> phoenix_: good to know; always great to learn something
<progre55> oh and another problem.. with skype.. I've always had this issue with ubuntu, but when I first installed kubuntu, it was fine. but now it's not. The thing is, when I open my own video, the other parties video gets cut and duplicates from the line my video starts.. any suggestions, please?
<phoenix_> dolomite: ya.thanks for your support buddy
<IceflamePhoenix> Walzmyn: Is Synaptic something else I would have to install?
<Walzmyn> IceflamePhoenix: yeah, you would need to install it. It's not required for anything, but I prefer it to KpackageKit
<dolomite> phoenix_: no problem, though I didn't do much!
<IceflamePhoenix> Walzmyn: I found libdvdcss2 in kpackagekit and installed it seemingly without error, so I'll try this way for now. Thank you.
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: if you can, try to get used to using command line "apt-get install"
<Walzmyn> sure, I'm out. Gotta pick up my kids. You enjoy the new install
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: kpackagekit has been reported to have some issues *sometimes*
<IceflamePhoenix> dolomite: What sort of issues?
<Walzmyn> Yeah, I only use synaptic to search for something i'm not sure about. CLI  FTW!
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: at least in 9.10, there were times when kpackagekit didn't resolve dependencies properly
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: it's really easy; use kpackagekit to search for the package
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: and switch to command line "sudo apt-get install <package name>"
<dolomite> Walzmyn: hope the kids don't give you any trouble!
<daweed> progre55:  i does not found an option like repair disk or repair partition or repair mft
<hans_> With some luck I fixed the Flash video sound Issue here, Thanks all for the help
<James147> dolomite: or just use "aptitude search <part of package name>"  :)
<IceflamePhoenix> dolomite: Ah, so just copy the package name after that command in terminal?
<daweed> progre55: i only found the format option
<dolomite> James147: I know that; but I'm trying to get IceflamePhoenix comfortable with CLI first
<progre55> daweed: dont =)
<James147> dolomite:  :)
<daweed> progre55: is there other software to repair ntfs
<IceflamePhoenix> The notifications bit in the bottom right is blinking and tooltips every time I'm highlighted. :|
<progre55> daweed: dont know man, sorry
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: i think you can turn that off in preferences of your IRC program
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: and yes. in this case, "libdvdcss2" is the package name
<James147> daweed: best tool for fixing ntfs are in windows :S I dont know how good the linux version are (havent hear anything good about them yet)
<dolomite> IceflamePhoenix: so "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" would've worked
<daweed> James147: in windows what is the best that you know?
<dolomite> James147: he's trying to fix his windows install :-0
<hans_> Daweed doestn't booting from the orginal CD and select the repair option not your problems?
<daweed> progre55:  ok tnks by all
<James147> dolomite: ahh, then that would be a prollem L:S
<yamimillenium> hi everyone
<dolomite> James147: haha, what does that smiley symbolize?
<yamimillenium> i'm having some troubles with Kubuntu...
<daweed> hans_:  that was what i tougt to do but my next problem after that is how to recober my kubuntu again
<dolomite> yamimillenium: we'll try to help ya
<James147> dolomite: is symbolizes me hitting too many keys
<dolomite> James147: haha. it was like looking at a heiroglyph for a minute there
<James147> daweed: what problem where you having again (sorry only jsut joined )
<yamimillenium> in fact it's not a real problem (i had some in the past and it made me uninstall it...)
<daweed> hans_:  how can i install grub again?
<yamimillenium> but it's just the name that shock me...
<hans_> After that boot the unbuntu live CD and run grup. It should detect the linux partitions again.
<James147> !grub2 | daweed
<ubottu> daweed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<James147> daweed: ^^ if you have grub 2 that is
<hans_> Worked here when I made a serious mistake
<yamimillenium> Kubuntu Karmic Koala... does anybody find that it reads KKK if you take only the first letter ? I just saw it today, and it shocked me
<James147> daweed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD << the direct link to fixing grub 2 from live cd
<SaiNumeri> anyone know how to create a virtual drive on kubuntu by any chance?
<dolomite> yamimillenium: I hope you're not being serious; do you have a legitimate issue or not?
<James147> ^^ dam link detection dident fully work :(
<yamimillenium> why?
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: mounting .iso or more complex?
<yamimillenium> here is my question...
<SaiNumeri> basically, i need to create a drive so i can save all my personal stuff away from harm so that when i update kubuntu, i wont accidentally delete it...
<yamimillenium> is there only one style for KDE? I mean, the blue containers are useful, but they are limited, is there a way to benefit KDE functions with a normal desktop system?
<yamimillenium> in the past I couldn't put icons evrywhere
<James147> SaiNumeri: why do you need a "virtual" drive for that? just backing up the files should be good enough
<James147> yamimillenium: kde has many 'styles' -> kde-look.org
<SaiNumeri> yeah, not so much... i have no external hard drive, and nothing else to save it on. beyond that point, im broke, and even furthermore, my laptop has USB 1.0
<SaiNumeri> so it would take forever and a half
<James147> yamimillenium: not sure what you mean by a 'normal desktop system'
<yamimillenium> like on windows or with gnome
<yamimillenium> Icons that you can put evrywhere one the desktop
<yamimillenium> also is there a way to disable ambient light sensor without having to uninstall the driver?
<James147> SaiNumeri: creating a virtual drive on teh same drive as you want to reinstall on would have the same effect as putting all the files in a folder on teh drive you are going to reinstall on
<SaiNumeri> james147: ah. so basicly, im screwed at both ends...
<SaiNumeri> fun
<daweed> James147: i cant acces my xp and is not reading by dolpyn may be is cuz there are some errors on the mft or the partition or the ntfs and i just ask what is the software whit  i can repair that problems in my kubunto that is what im using now and someone tellme to download the gpart and it only showme the option to format and i was looking to on option like repair the mft or repair disk or repair clusters or somthing with the file table or the disk but
<daweed>  only options where delete and format partition so then someone else tellme that with the disk of windows i can repair my windows and i also know the hirens cd that may be can work  with and repair the problem with the partition but then later i say that i will not be able to load my kubuntu cuz windows will format the mft and could not be able to start and how can i reinstall the grub again and if i can install it from the disk of kubuntu or xubuntu that
<daweed>  i have alrready download
<FloodBotK2> daweed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> SaiNumeri: I would back up anything you can offord to lose on a nother medium... I think the kubuntu installer wont format a drive unless you tell it to and i think (but am not sure) it will move all old files into their own folder ( if you want i can run a simulation in virtual box to conferm it if you want)
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: what about adjusting your partitions and creating a new partition for backups?
<SaiNumeri> james147: you would be my idol if you did friend
<SaiNumeri> PARTITION!
<SaiNumeri> thats what i meant to say
<James147> SaiNumeri: ok, it will take abit of time though :)
<SaiNumeri> lol
<SaiNumeri> hold on a second, if you would
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: wait, so does James147 need to go through that?
<James147> dolomite: I want to see what happens if you try it :D
<dolomite> James147: then by all means!
<SaiNumeri> james147: indeed!
<SaiNumeri> ok then, if i were to create a partition, would it s**tcan my files?
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: install gparted and create a new partition for backups.
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: available in the package manager?
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: kubuntu won't touch that partition unless you authorize it
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: yes
<zus> dolomite,  where  or how do i learn what number are my ctrl shift keys? to set the hot keys?  as per this page http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/59494
<James147> SaiNumeri: you will need to create the partition from a live cd it you wish to edit the one that contains /
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: be very careful and aware of what you're doing when you create the partition; don't overwrite anything
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: ah, tyty. lemme just download the 802 BLOODY UPDATES that i just found out that i havent kept up with...........
<dolomite> James147: good point
<daweed> can i use the disk of instalation on kubuntu to only install the grub?
<James147> daweed: So from what I under stand you have a problem with bootin in xp and want to (or have you already tryed) to use the xp disk to fix the problem? Grub is easy to reinstall over windows bootloader with a *ubuntu live cd
<zus> dolomite,  never mind  i think it's in the terminal.
<SaiNumeri> james147: sooooooo, i would need to make a live cd in order to edit the partition? ...confused...
<dolomite> zus: xev
<James147> SaiNumeri: You cannot edit a partition that you have mounted, you cannot unmount a partition that is in use (unless you can find a way to stop useing / then a live cd is the eisest way)
<ilya> I'm trying to access my music library on my Windows partition through Banshee. I can import through the software and it works fine, but after I reboot, the song list is still shown correctly, but the files will no longer be playable (it says File Not Found). Anybody have any idea why and how I can forever have all the music imported and playable?
 * James147 is confused, he just heard the kde login sound :s
<Leonida> Hello, I need a MTB!
<SaiNumeri> james147: my extent of computer lingo is about this long <    >
<dolomite> ilya: is the ntfs (windows) partition mounted?
<James147> SaiNumeri: basically you can mess around with partition that are in use
<dolomite> ilya-x: is the ntfs partition mounted (can you view it in dolphin)?
<daweed> James147: yeahh i want to fix the problem not really with the windows disk but i know that maybe i could not load back kubuntu and im asking in adbance if i can install only grub with the instlation disk of kubuntu cuz i alrready have that disk and doesnot need to download the live disk of ubuntu
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: correct; burn yourself a live cd and reboot. then you can adjust the partitions
<progre55> oh btw, how do you tell/predict the sequence of windows on the panel? I mean, in gnome at least, the last opened window is placed on the most right side of the panel.. but in here, it's kinda confusing.
<ilya-x> dolomite: yes. I even have access to all the files through Banshee itself, but only if I specifically tell it to re-import it all -- which creates duplicates in my music library list inside Banshee, so the newly imported ones play, but the old ones don't
<daweed> cuestion is not the same the ubuntu live cd and the installation disk of ubuntu?
<James147> daweed: you can reinstall grub from a live cd (or usb) just make sure you have one that works before you try to fix windows :)
<dolomite> ilya-x: and if you delete all of the entries before re-importing?
<daweed> James147:  cuestion is not the same the ubuntu live cd and the installation disk of ubuntu?
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: hmmm... ok then... now all i have to do is find a cd or a jump drive... fun... lol
<SaiNumeri> i hate being broke
<James147> daweed: not sure I under stand, you will need the live cd not just the installer
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: I'm with ya; bought 100 CD-Rs when I could
<ilya-x> dolomite: well, I can delete it all and re-important without problems, but it seems like if I reboot again, I'll lose access to those files again (I haven't tried yet, but I'm just guessing on what's happened before...)
<dolomite> ilya-x: can you post your /etc/fstab? paste it into paste.ubuntu.com
<James147> progre55: in the task bar windows are placed alpabetically (by probram name) you can edit this by right lcikking the task bar and hitting the settings :)
<progre55> James147: oh thanks man )
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: yeah, i'll prolly follow that example when i get my check this week... ok, so when you mentioned editing my partition, you meant editing the size, correct? (sorry, had to get into the frame of mind for this kind of talk)
<progre55> James147: and actually, you might probably help me out with my other problem, too ))
<James147> SaiNumeri: if you have a spare usb about (!gig or more) yoiu can create  alive usb :)
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: yes. let's say you have a 60GB hdd and your / partition is 60GB. you can adjust the size of that partition to make room for another one
<James147> progre55: you can ask, but i am stuggling to keep up with akll the comments :s
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: then format the new partition you created as ext4
<ilya-x> dolomite: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427248/
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: be sure to resize the partition from the END
<progre55> James147: yeah you were not here when I asked.. let me try to find it =) it was a long one though )
<daweed> tnks everyone
<SaiNumeri> james147: yeah, thats how i installed kubuntu on my laptop in the first place. i would repeat that, if i hadnt loaned my jumpdrive to a friend and thier kid thrown it around somewhere in thier cluttered house... lol
 * dolomite is going into PM mode to help ilya-x
<progre55> daweed: were you able to fix it?
<daweed> James147: no man
<James147> daweed: ??
<daweed> James147: i guess that i will work with the hirens cd
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: ah, ok, i understand now. i do have one question however: with my having a 320 GB HD, if i were to create a partition, lets say half, would that impede at all with the systems' functionality?
<daweed> James147: and maybe reinstall windows
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: no it won't. it all depends on how much storage space you want on either partition
<James147> daweed: whats the hirens cd?
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: and if, by some chance, the upgrade process screwed up and deleted the contents of my disk, it would only effect the partition on which it is installed, correct?
<zelhar> I use Kubuntu but also have ubuntu installed and I want to make gnome-power-manager to be the default power manager for kde is it possible ?
<James147> SaiNumeri: Not alway, it depends on how you screwed up :)
<progre55> James147: well the thing is.. my desktop effects are not working after a reboot. although they are enabled. then I open systemSettings>appearance>fineTuning and just "re-apply", only then it loads the effects. maybe disabling/enabling the effects themselves would help, too. But after a restart, again, no effects, so sliding effects, no windows fading on move..
<James147> SaiNumeri: There is always a chance somehting goes wrong when you start to repatrition drives the only real way to protect agienst it is to backup to a different media, but that said it is usually the user who messes things up so if your careful it shoul be fine
<SaiNumeri> james147: uhm... Kubuntu upgrade manager craps out and says "NO! BAD HARD DRIVE! BAD! SIT! Staaaayyyy..."= deletion of partition, whereas Laptop + Wall = Total destruction
<SaiNumeri> james147: you havent met me, so you wouldnt quite realize what kind of screwups im capable of, lol
<James147> SaiNumeri: :S you should be fine with reizing the drive if your careful with what you do, I just metion things so that you know the risks and backup anyhting importnat
<James147> progre55: you can try disabling teh functionaly checks, that might help (or it might not :P )
<progre55> James147: which ones?
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: always know your risks.
<progre55> sec, let me open it actually
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: but it's better than not having any backup at all.
<SaiNumeri> sounds kind of like an AIDS campain... "Always know the risks of riding bareback!"
<SaiNumeri> thanks for the warnings though
<James147> progre55: ... > Desktop effects > Advanced tab
<borgia> ciao
<James147> SaiNumeri: we should eb able to walk you thorgh it inside the live cd :)
<progre55> James147: done, now need to restart to test =) btw, what are the functionality checks? does it do anything special? )
<SaiNumeri> lets just say that i have 159 gigs of awesomeness on my drive, and i have a 200 gig drive. if i were to create a partition that was equal to the remaining space plus some that wasnt available, what would happen?
<James147> progre55: they disable the effects if they think your system cant handel them
<progre55> oh I see )
<James147> SaiNumeri: you would need to shrink you drive first, and the partition manager will complain that you dont ahve enough free space
<apparle> oxymoron: hi
<oxymoron> apparle: Hi :)
<apparle> hi guys
<SaiNumeri> james147: so it wouldnt just delete and overwrite to make the space?
<James147> SaiNumeri: no, that would be silly :) think of all the lost data that could happen... the developers are smatter then that :D
<SaiNumeri> all that lost porn... what a pity...
<SaiNumeri> good point though
<Torch> SaiNumeri: partition manager will check if it's safe to do before it does _anything_ with your data
<SaiNumeri> torch: just making sure that i cant lose something that is dear to my heart, know what i mean?
<Torch> SaiNumeri: yes, but as long as you do not have backups you are under the risk to lose it ALL any minute. you should be aware of that.
<James147> SaiNumeri: :s the installer just warned me that installing to a drive that has not been marked for formatting will delete any directorys contains file systems  (/usr /lib /etc /var etc).... i am not sure if that inclues /home but i doupt it
<SaiNumeri> james147: ah... hmm...
 * James147 goes to place a `critical` file in /home to test it
<oxymoron> apparle: We need to expand or team rapidly, I talked to one on IRC who actually have start programming own OS :P
<oxymoron> apparle: We need someone knowing more about hardware parts and low level languages and assembles.
<SaiNumeri> james147: sooooooo, like, it would reformat all of the system files and folders, but leave the home folder alone is what your telling me
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: pr0n isnt good for you anyway :P
<SaiNumeri> oxymoron: you the pope? lol
<apparle> oxymoron: agreed
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: No I am the almighty god :D
<James147> SaiNumeri: reformat no, delete yes... I DO NOT know what will happen to /home
 * James147 is testing that now
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: now's the time to be brave my man!
<SaiNumeri> oxymoron: so when my computer short circuits because of the electrical surge sent through the net when you get struck by lightening, i can sue, right?
<oxymoron> apparle: I was asking how its working in general and its more things to understand that we cannot just test us forward :P Especially the part from MBR too bootloader and then there into some kind of Kernel we probably need some kind of assemble code :P
<SaiNumeri> hmmm.... "one small step for man..."
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: Hahaha, you can try :D
<SaiNumeri> oxymoron: ill get that dude that helped OJ, what was his name?
<dolomite> !politics | SaiNumeri
<ubottu> SaiNumeri: Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<dolomite> hey it works!
<apparle> oxymoron: I am right now pissed off reading (exam tomorrow) and sleepy(3.30am here). So I am not at all in the mood to be technical..... I need some humour :P
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: lolz
<dolomite> apparle: sure you're in the right place for humour?
<apparle> dolomite: no..... but I was just idling..... thought I'd take a break of 5 min and chat with you guys..
<SaiNumeri> alrighty then, i guess that i'll just have to buy ANOTHER jumpdrive, and then ill have to try what you guys are telling me, and possibly blow up my laptop... yay!
<dolomite> apparle: well hello! I finished my exams today; I've been spending a lot of time with this group of people
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: that's not the linux spirit. experimentation is.
 * James147 has examds in may, and still a ton of source work to do :(
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: OJ? :P
<SaiNumeri> thanks for all the help, dolomite, james147. oxymoron, try not to hang around any tall objects.
<dolomite> oxymoron: the great orange juice trial of '95
<SaiNumeri> yeah, OJ Simpson
<James147> SaiNumeri: but I am a tall object :S
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: have fun!
<SaiNumeri> James147: bend your knees
<oxymoron> apparle: Haha alright, well I wish you good luck with the exam ;) Then I am not sure how much humour I can provide :D
<oxymoron> dolomite: Which means? :D
<dolomite> oxymoron: I'm just messing around. there were requests for a little more humor
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: I am tend to hang around large objects :D
<oxymoron> dolomite: Haha, yeah too much humour so I didnt understand it :D
<apparle> :D
<apparle> any one can tell me in brief what is SaiNumeri 's problem
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: yeah, experiments, disecting computer programming to further the advancement of my own personal needs and desires... HORRAY FOR BOOBIES!
<SaiNumeri> apparle: i want to update kubuntu, and i dont want to lose my info. checking to see if i created a partion on my drive, when i update if it would trash my stuff...
<SaiNumeri> basicly
<SaiNumeri> basically***
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: luckily, we're not smart enough to get into the programming itself
<James147> dolomite: but programmings fun :D
<dolomite> James147: ugh, java and perl were enough for me
<ddfire> hello
 * oxymoron thinks web programming is most fun :P
<Torch> dolomite: well, they're enough for everyone ;-)
<James147> dolomite: java is a nightmare... python on the other hand :D
<ddfire> one question, how i set kdm as my default loggin manager?
<apparle> SaiNumeri: so you have all your system, and data on a single partition.... and no other partition on the drive... or no spare drive?
<dolomite> James147: python is my goal this summer; I think it should be doable.
<SaiNumeri> apparle: indeed
<dolomite> apparle: that is correct. but we've already advised SaiNumeri on what to do. he just needs to do it!
<Tm_T> hi sebsebseb
<SaiNumeri> INDEED!
<apparle> SaiNumeri: something with only one solution................. data loss :D
<sebsebseb> Hi Tm_T
<SaiNumeri> But alas, i am slow, and i am broke and without any spare media upon which to back up my pr0n and illegally downloaded movies and music!
<James147> ddfire: sudo update-alternatives --config kdm    I think
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: more humor more!!
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: ok, lemme see here...............................................
<SaiNumeri> nope, im dry, sorry
<ddfire> James147, thanks
<dolomite> I suppose we're getting OT, back to it.
<Torch> ddfire: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager if James147's suggestion does not work
<SaiNumeri> give me something to work with... oxymoron! open your mouth again! there seems to be gold seeping out with that crap that pours from that gaping hole in your head!!
<ddfire> SaiNumeri, James147 update-alternatives dosent work
<apparle> I can tell you guys an awesome joke if .... you guys knows differentiation (mathematics)
<SaiNumeri> ddfire: Que?
<dolomite> apparle: just had my final exam for diff eq's today; shoot
<SaiNumeri> apparle: blow our minds
<ddfire> SaiNumeri, que lo de james no funciona
<SaiNumeri> ddfire: i dont speak latin damnit!!!
<SaiNumeri> lol
<ddfire> SaiNumeri, why you wrote "que"?
<apparle> sorry for being offtopic here....
<ddfire> SaiNumeri, why did you write "que"? i barely speak english apparently :P
<apparle> here you go guys SaiNumeri dolomite
<apparle> Once a Constant and e^x were walking on road. Suddenly constant screamed "I hv to run coz differentiation is coming. He will eliminate me." e^x stands firm and said to differentiation "you cant destroy me. I am e^x and will always be e^x". Differentiation starts laughing and said, "I am not d/dx, I am d/dy...."
<SaiNumeri> ddfire: because im an idiot and i like to confuse people, lmao
<dolomite> apparle: haha! that's a great joke
<James147> apparle: Lol
<ddfire> apparle, we can do a collect an buy you a life...
<SaiNumeri> apparle: yup. just blew my mind. thank you. i'll spend the next five hours trying to figure it all out and then i'll prolly go to sleep crying because of you...
<oxymoron> Que is Spanish and not Latin :D
<apparle> SaiNumeri: you didn't get it? xD
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: Sorry I cant feed everyone at the same time, I need to feed my girl as well :D
<starslights> bye, guys
<apparle> ddfire: I didn't get what you are saying
<progre55> starslights: night
<SaiNumeri> apparle: NOPE! oxymoron: so you feed your GF gold laden crap?
<oxymoron> apparle: Hahaha good one :D
<apparle> SaiNumeri: you know differentiation right?
<dolomite> I'm guessing SaiNumeri is a youngin'
<SaiNumeri> apparle; if i told you that i barely graduated highschool because of math, would you laugh?
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: Shes not exactly my girlfriend, almost though :P And second of all shes not crap, shes beautiful and wonderful :)
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: not quite, just not very edumacated
<oxymoron> apparle: I am proud I understood your joke in english, even though I have learned math in swedish school :D
<apparle> SaiNumeri: but still...... its not that complicated in maths..... unless a person has never seen derivative
<dolomite> oxymoron: please don't make me think twice about being single right now
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: didn't mean offense
<SaiNumeri> oxymoron: didnt say that she was crap, just what your feeding her. then again, you are what you eat, lol, jk
<dolomite> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<oxymoron> dolomite: Hehe :P Well I was happy being single before all my life, but then she came and took me with storm :$
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: none taken, lol apparle: im an idiot when it comes to anything with numbers in it... more or less... lol
<dolomite> oxymoron: I was being facetious; I regret being single
<apparle> ok guys enough of time pass..... lets get back to helping guys with simple kubuntu problems and forget complicated things like girls
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: aha sorry, misunderstood you :D Haha well not exactly, I am still thin though I am eating a lot of food. If I were what I am eating I would be fat, but I am not :D
<oxymoron> dolomite: Single isnt mostly a choice, or well maybe first time before find anyone :P
<oxymoron> apparle: Girls are a Kubuntu problem, theyre not enough girls using Kubuntu :D
<dolomite> oxymoron: however, it is a choice to spend an afternoon and an evening on #kubuntu. I'm not saying I regret *that* choice.
<apparle> oxymoron: so guys continue... we are still ontopic
<SaiNumeri> i agree with apparle, and being as how im out of simple questions to ask, and am of limited to no help to the others that come here looking for guidance, i think that im going to make my leave. thanks all for the help, ill try not to trash my drive, and ill get back to you guys one of these days when i hopefully accomplish my task
<dolomite> SaiNumeri: please do. take care.
<apparle> ok guys bye... my break over.... I'll get back to study
<dolomite> apparle: hope we brightened your day!
<oxymoron> apparle: Haha xD Well I am glad to help IF someone have questions, but none yet :P Not regarding Kubuntu specific ones :P
<apparle> ya
<SaiNumeri> dolomite: same to you, and thank you kind sir
<SaiNumeri> james147: thanks for your help also, and apparle, thanks for trying to help in something that was already taken care of, lol
<oxymoron> dolomite: I regret I got my own desktop when I was like 8 years old from my dads company, then I got sticked with computers, then it went on and on, mostly with designing and programming websites though :P
<James147> SaiNumeri: oo, hte virtual mechien has finished installing, now lets see if anything is left in /home :D
<SaiNumeri> oxymoron, try not to get your wang stuck in the disk drive
<SaiNumeri> oh, sure, tell me the results right quick
<dolomite> James147: didn't know you were still doing that!
<oxymoron> I be DAMN, hahahah yes yes yes, The Kmix logo have finally changed :D
<James147> dolomite: i kept forgetting about it :)
<oxymoron> James147: I removed all those ones we discussed before and replaced them :P Now I only need to change Spotify logo xD
<James147> dolomite: probally took my 10 mins to get past the installer as i kept comming back here as the pages loaded
<SaiNumeri> james147: anything left in the home folder?
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: Wang? Is that what I think it is? xD
<SaiNumeri> yes, yes it is
<SaiNumeri> exactly what you think it is
<SaiNumeri> dont do it
<SaiNumeri> sex with computer components can be dangerous
<SaiNumeri> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<James147> SaiNumeri: booting... (dident give it much ram)
<SaiNumeri> lol
<dolomite> James147: this is a very active forum today; it's making me happy
<SaiNumeri> james147: ah, ty, sorry if im being impatient, i have to pee and my cousin is here with me and ready to leave the residence in which we are now located... did i mention i have to pee? lol
<James147> seems like kubuntu dosnt like the 300mbs of ram i gave it to run in a vm
 * James147 waits for the kmenu to appear
 * James147 waits for the vm to respond to any clicks
 * James147 wonders how he can switch to a virtual console in vbox
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: Haha, well I will think about that before put some liquids into my computer components next time, warning warning, meltdown meltdown :D
<oxymoron> Does someone accidently know how to change Spotify icon ine systray bar in Wine? :P
<James147> SaiNumeri: Looks like the two files I created are still there (as well as the old user home directory)
<James147> SaiNumeri: that is in /home   not sure if anything si preserved from anywhere else
<oxymoron> Hmm VLC crashes when trying to watch 720p HD movie and goes full screen mode xD Gah sucky grpahic drivers these days :P
<James147> SaiNumeri: but either way I still suggest shrinking your drive and placing /home on the new drive (seperate partitions make thing easier :))
 * dolomite needs to move on with the rest of his evening
<dolomite> goodbye all.
<AmateurEngineer> I just upgraded to 10.04, and my laptop won't suspend anymore when closed, although in system settings the option to suspend when closed is enabled. Anybody know anything?
<James147> AmateurEngineer: can you manually suspend? (via the shutdown menu or anyother way)?
<AmateurEngineer> If I go to leave, the only choices are logout, shutdown, restart.
<archer> Can anyone help a new user?
<James147> !hi | archer
<James147> !ask | archer
<ubottu> archer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> archer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<archer> I'm trying to look for my computer specs (see if I'm 32 or 64 bits)
<AmateurEngineer> James147, and if I lock the screen, the password box is completely grey. I can type my password and press enter to unlock the screen, but I can't see the field or any of the buttons on it.
<James147> archer: run "uname -m" in a terminal
<James147> archer: although not sure if that will tell you the os bit or procerror bit :S
<James147> AmateurEngineer: hmm, not entirly sure you might want to search the fourms for suspend issues in lucid (sorry I cant be of more help) or ask again hrere later
<archer> thanks James
<apparle> archer: I think there is some command like dmidecode and smidecode but I don't know exact
<AmateurEngineer> James147, thanks for the help I'll try the forums
<Torch> archer: if you're on linux already, pastebin the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SaiNumeri> sorry about not replying, my cousin was checking her facebook farm....
<SaiNumeri> lol
<oxymoron> SaiNumeri: Haha :D Remember me of the last Facebook episode from SOuthpark, hahaha :D
<SaiNumeri> james147: thanks for the info, I have to let my cousin use the laptop again, bbiam
<SaiNumeri> never watched that one
<SaiNumeri> bbl
<James147> SaiNumeri: No problem :)
<James147> !pm | archer
<ubottu> archer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<James147> archer: i686 (and i368) are 32bit
<Martiini> anyone know ubuntu irc rooms, please
<fbxxkl> Anyone know how I could copy my data off a Macbook Pro HDD to my Linux its giving me a lot of permissions problems I have tried to chown/chmod but it just says read-only
<James147> ^^ i386 even
<angelo_> salve
<James147> !ubuntu | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<James147> Martiini:  :( #ubuntu
<Torch> fbxxkl: you have that hdd physically connected to your linux box?
<James147> thourght the bot was sparter then that :)
<James147> smarter ^^
<angelo_> which is italian channel???
<fbxxkl> The hard drive is connected through a Vantec SATA to USB connector
<fbxxkl> my laptop crashed and I need to back up the data
<Torch> fbxxkl: whatever. so the linux box has the mac hdd connected?
<fbxxkl> Indeed
<Martiini> fbxxkl: mac use HFS+ filesystem. I usually seach ubuntuforums.org
<fbxxkl> I tried to just CP the data over but it said that I don't have permission to do that
<Torch> fbxxkl: in a terminal, as root, you should be able to copy all you need to your internal drive.
<Torch> fbxxkl: you need root
<fbxxkl> ok
<fbxxkl> so sudo cp -r source destination?
<Torch> fbxxkl: sudo cp -av
<fbxxkl> then apply the permissions
<fbxxkl> ok
<fbxxkl> !-av
<ubottu> av is <alias> virus - added by Pici on 2008-02-18 19:01:27
<James147> fbxxkl: "sudo rsync -avhP <source> <dest>" will copy everything in source to dist without chaning file premistions or breaking links (i think)
<fbxxkl> cool
<fbxxkl> I will give that a god
<fbxxkl> go*
<fbxxkl> Thanks
<James147> fbxxkl: not sure how cp handles file premisions but I know rsync with -a will essentally create a duplicate of the file structer so can be run as root without worring about having root files every where
<Torch> James147: in this case, the permissions and owners will be all off.... it's a mac os hard drive, after all.
<fbxxkl> Well when I look at the permissions when I right click and go to properties
<James147> Torch: yes, but if you need to restore them back they will be right, and you can chown/chmod them after anyway :)
<fbxxkl> It says they cannot be determined
<Torch> James147: true, but it's still the same as cp -a
<James147> Torch: dont tend to use cp -a so I dont know what it will do, but I do know how rsync behaves :)
<Torch> fbxxkl: you cannot really access the permissions as long as the files are on the HFS+ drive, i think
<James147> Torch: Thus I cant really suggest cp when I dont know how it behaves
<fbxxkl> Ah
<Torch> fbxxkl: it's HFS+, it's totally different from what linux (and probably most importantly dolphin) expects
<fbxxkl> I am new to learning linux but I prefer it over all other op-sys
<fbxxkl> right
<fbxxkl> Well it appears to be doing something
<James147> Torch: does dolphin care about teh filesystem? I assumed it was lower level stuff that took care of that and dolpihn jsut used what information it was given?
<Torch> James147: yeah, i think so too.
<Torch> anyway, time for bed. night all.
<andre_> hi there
<andre_> just installed kubuntu
<fbxxkl> night torch thanks for the help
<andre_> the time i used ubuntu, a window popped up that allowed me to install the driver for my graphics card
<andre_> how cah i get that installation assistant here on kubuntu
<fbxxkl> I thought I would be moving a small folder with my documents folder but appearently thats where mac stores Virtual Machine files
<James147> andre_: run jockey-kde (Hardware Drivers)
<muesli> are there any good twitter clients which support lists?
<apparle> andre_: goto system settings > advanced > hardware
<andre_> James147: it shows me an empty window
<apparle> andre_: which card?
<andre_> grey box with two empty white areas
#kubuntu 2010-05-04
<andre_> geforce 9600 GT
<James147> andre_: did you run it as root?
<James147> jockey-kde
<andre_> just klicked on that link
<apparle> andre_: do a "sudo apt-get update" and then do it
<James147> ^^ dam runner dident appear :(
<apparle> andre_: did it ask for you password
<andre_> no
<apparle> andre_: open konsole and run "sudo jockey-kde"
<andre_> ok, i try
<James147> andre_: after you run "sudo aptitude update" would be best :)
<andre_> runned that already
<James147> andre_: just checking :)
<apparle> andre_: and that completed?
<apparle> andre_: I mean you waited for it to complete
<andre_> wait a minute, got some popups
 * James147 knotices that jockey-klde is ment to be run as user and asks for the password when you try to activate a dirver
 * apparle also forgot that
<andre_> have to restart
 * apparle good 
<apparle> andre_: good
<apparle> :D
<SaiNumeri> I AM BACK
<SaiNumeri> and now im leaving
 * James147 pats apparle on the head for being good
 * apparle loves it
 * James147 scratches apparle behind the ear
<SaiNumeri> james147: ok, now im out of this coffee shop for the day
<SaiNumeri> i think they are mad that i havent bought any coffee in a while...
<James147> SaiNumeri: :D
<SaiNumeri> IM OUT! peace! thanks again, for like the eighth time
 * apparle goes back to studying to prove he is not a pet :D
<SaiNumeri> i'll come back tomorrow sometime and let yall know what happened with the partitioning and whatnot... yeah...
<fbxxkl> James147: It worked thanks for your help
<fbxxkl> And for one last question how do you do recursive?
<James147> fbxxkl: recursive what?
<andre_> hey thanks, it worked!
<andre_> thanks a lot!
<GrueMaster_> Anyone here know how to get quassel-core to use a PostgreSQL or MySQL backend?
<James147> GrueMaster_: you might have better luck in #kde with that question :)
<Guest38117> dad
<Guest38117> network
<Guest38117> networking problems on 10.04lts
<localgh0st> My sound (via spdif) stopped working after lucid lynx upgrade and all, anyone know some things I should check or read to help me figure this out? It just crackles, no other sound is discernible.
<James147> localgh0st: You could try:
<James147> !sound | localgh0st
<ubottu> localgh0st: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<localgh0st> James147, thanks for the resources I'll check em out
<andre_> hey, got another problem
<andre_> i wanted to play some music from my external partition (ntfs), but it doesn't work in amarok
<andre_> fuck, just had to restart it :S
<maco> andre_: please dont swear
<andre_> o.O
<maco> we have rules in our channels. they include family-friendly/polite language
<andre_> sorry, different culture ;)
<andre_> oh, another question :D
<andre_> on windows i had the possibility to boost the bass a little bit (on my headphones)
<andre_> how can i do that here?
<andre_> oh, and can you suggest me a good webcam recorder + video editing? (or probably both in the same package)
<apparle> localgh0st: I suggest you read the system logs .. use Ksystemlog
<apparle> andre_: as for the mp3. try opening an mp3 file.... a popup will tell you what is required to play it..... then you can install the packages.
<andre_> apparle: the mp3-thing works already, thank you!
<andre_> i just closed amarok without closing the tray icon
<andre_> that was the problem
<localgh0st> apparle I see things there relating to hda-intel
<localgh0st> Though I'm not sure what to make of any of it
<DaskreeCh> http://blusrcu.ba/nookie/?p=48 ;-)
<apparle> localgh0st: see if you are seeing any errors like... timeout or stuff
<apparle> andre_: why is that a problem
<localgh0st> This is the only thing that looks error-ish
<andre_> that was the reason why it didn't worked
<localgh0st> [107506.904610] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<andre_> so, is there any posibility to boost my bass a little bit
<localgh0st> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8a41155c45dba56cb9af65481c474a927cc4206b
<daweed> hello im so sorry my computers shutdown it self
<DaskreeCh> daweed: ok
<apparle> andre_: for your video editing there is kdenlive http://www.kdenlive.org/ Its not so stable, but I can't say as I have not used it. Then there is kino also
<apparle> !info kdenlive | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: kdenlive (source: kdenlive): a non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1095 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<apparle> !info kino | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4584 kB, installed size 9312 kB
<gorgonzola> join /chromium
<gorgonzola> sorry, typo.
<apparle> andre_: for base boost, I think you will need an equalizer.....I am sure it can be done, but don't know how. I am also looking for how to configure equalizer
<daweed> did any one know how to install grub with the instalation cd of kubuntu?
<localgh0st> Anyone have thoughts on my crackling audio?
<andre_> it works with the amarok one
<andre_> but i wish i had a system wide working one
<apparle> andre_: what works with amarok
<apparle> localgh0st: I don't know.... sorry can't help...... hang around if someone knows they will help
<andre_> the bass boost – with amarok
<apparle> andre_: and where are you applying it?
<localgh0st> WOW
<localgh0st> It came back...
<localgh0st> Very loudly >_<
<andre_> extras, equalizer
<andre_> and then moving the sliders
<apparle> andre_: I am not sure.... but last time I had seen equalizer it was not there........... check in system settings sound if there is an equalizer
<luis__> I need urgent help: something went totally wrong with the actu to 10.04, some packages are missing, the boot is failing, I try to repair files with safe mode but in cannot acces the server, not able to get any package, please help!
<apparle> andre_: sorry ..... last time I saw amarok extras ...... it didn't have equalizer
<andre_> apparle: as i said, it works only in amarok, but i haven't found a system wide option :(
<daweed> localgh0st: do you know how to install grub with the cd of kubuntu installation cd or ubuntu or xubuntu
<luis__> I need urgent help: something went totally wrong with the actu to 10.04, some packages are missing, the boot is failing, I try to repair files with safe mode but in cannot acces the server, not able to get any package, please help!
<apparle> andre_: for the timebeing you could use vlc and its equalizer
<apparle> luis__: what went wrong
<localgh0st> daweed, I think grub is the default during the installation, am I wrong?
<andre_> apparle: the amarok-one works, but it's just amarok-specific
<andre_> if i watch a youtube-video, it still sounds not very good
<apparle> andre_: ya I got that ..... and I don't know about the system wide settings......
<andre_> ok
<luis__> before going to user and passwork it displays some commands telling a warning, something related to kernel, but its dessapears to fast to read, then the old user and password of the old version comes, when it enter no bar, widgets appear, only the desktop
<luis__> its like the old version with some parts of the new 10.04 malfuntioning
<localgh0st> Okay update to my sound problem. Amarok works, but the sound tests in settings produce crackling while sound in chrome and prism is completely silent...
<localgh0st> The plot thickens.
<localgh0st> Aplay is silent as well
<apparle> luis__: and what happens when you try to install anyting
<localgh0st> "laying WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono"
<apparle> localgh0st: funny aplay is silent and phonon is working....
<daweed> localgh0st: yeah but i will install windows and it will delete the mbr and i want to know how to make it came back again when i ll lose it
<luis__> apparle: the safe mode throws tons of warning: not able to get to security.ubuntu and other pages
<luis__> pretty weid
<localgh0st> daweed, I think you boot back into the liveCD and restore grub using one of the commands
<luis__> think kernel is wrong or something, or maybe packages are missing
<luis__> and i dont know about a command to reinstall everythin
<luis__> g
<localgh0st> apparle, Amarok works flawlessly, but I get that returned with aplay and I hear nothing... Very odd, agreed.
<apparle> luis__: if you want to fix everything... its "sudo apt-get -f install" that would try to fix any problems apt has.
<apparle> luis__: check if you are still using the hardy repo
<luis__> hardy heron?
<daweed> localgh0st: and where can i download the ubuntu live cd?
<luis__> but my old version was 9.10 i think
<apparle> luis__: ohhhh..... then check if repos are pointing toward lucid of karmic
<apparle> daweed: what is your problem
<luis__> apparle: what you mean
<andre_> apparle: an idea how i can get amarok playing aac files?
<daweed> apparle: tnks i will install windows on other partition and want to know how to reinstall grub after that
<apparle> luis__: open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and check if the entries have lucid or karmic
<daweed> apparle: localgh0st say that i should download ubuntu live cd and whit one of the commands
<apparle> daweed: tell me your problem from start.... what happened to your computer
<daweed> apparle: but i dont know if ubuntu live cd is the same cd of the installationn or other diferent i guess that is only the option where says i want to test ubuntu in my sistem with out making any changes to my sistem, is that the live cd that localgh0st means?
<luis__> apparle: how i open the file
<luis__> i type it in the terminal=
<apparle> daweed: basically live CD is same as desktop CD .....
<apparle> daweed: and usually most people have the live CD
<daweed> apparle:  dolphyn dones not view one of the partitions where is the osXP and i want to reinstall windows cuz i have a unatended edition and i canot chose to repair
<apparle> unatended?
<luis__> apparle: how i open the file? what command I must type in the terminal?
<daweed> apparle: ok tnks then when windows is installed how can i install grub with out install all the sistem?
<apparle> daweed: try http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ simplest
<apparle> luis__: goto that location and open with kate
<daweed> tnks apparle
<daweed> apparle:  is it easy?
<luis__> apparle: top line says this: # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted
<apparle> daweed: for me it is.... just boot.... select repair and it does it
<apparle> luis__: pastebin whole thing
<apparle> !paste | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luis__> apparle: done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427302/
<apparle> andre_: see if you have this install libavcodec-extra-52
<apparle> luis__: seems correct to me
<luis__> well then lets do omething
<luis__> what was the command to reinstall 10.04 in my laptop
<apparle> luis__: pastebin error
<andre_> apparle: it's installed
<luis__> apparle: ?
<andre_> the extra-version, not the standard version
<apparle> andre_: ya the particular package "libavcodec-extra-52"
<Walzmyn> luis__: try sudo apt-get install and see if it gives you any errors
<andre_> apparle: it's installed, ya
<apparle> andre_: and libfaad2?
<andre_> apparle: installed, too
<luis__> apparle: I lold
<luis__> apparle: I typed
<luis__> apparle: sudo apt-get -f install and it says 768 packages are broken lololol
<apparle> andre_: funny libfaad is the aac decoder
<apparle> luis__: you did "sudo apt-get update"? and then did "sudo apt-get -f install" right?
<andre_> if i click on a aac file, it loads a couple of seconds but nothing else happens
<apparle> andre_: don't know
<luis__> apparle: Update says no updates were avaliable
<apparle> luis__: update can't say that..... update is supposed to update the lists..... check if you are doing upgrade or update
<apparle> anyways I got to go
<luis__> oh oh oh
<apparle> bye guys
<daweed> what is the best software for kubuntu to burn, i want to burn videos of youtube that i've download in mp4
<apparle> !multimedia | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daweed> apparle:
<apparle> daweed: k3b
<daweed> are you leaving?
<apparle> luis__: I think "sudo apt-get -f install " would help
<apparle> daweed: ya I need to go
<apparle> bye guys
<daweed> apparle: good look
<daweed> luck
<luis__> 0_0
<luis__> he is gone LOL
<daweed> luis__: yeahh hahaha he left us to our luck
<daweed> and who will help us?
<localgh0st> Okay update to my sound problem. Amarok works, but the sound tests in settings produce crackling while sound in chrome and prism is completely silent... Anyone have thoughts on this? --- http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8a41155c45dba56cb9af65481c474a927cc4206b
<oxymoron> If both unstable and stable versions on nvidia-current, xorg-core, qt and so on is unstable, what are you going to do? :D
<oxymoron> localgh0st: Seems like PulseAudio problem or maybe xine I dont know.
<localgh0st> Thanks, any possible fix?
<zus> when firefox downloads something and i chose "open containing folder" it says it needs an aplication (10-4) what and how do i do to get it to open up my download folder....or where ever a download goes to open
<localgh0st> Wow and now sound works with settings just fine?
<localgh0st> What the heck is going on.
<localgh0st> Now I guess it's just flash that's silent... Which is probably unrelated to the other problem...
<daweed> i canot write cds on k3d i have a dvd balnk and doesnot apear as valid the option of burning
<andre_> hm, doesn't work, even with the extra packages
<andre_> someone else an idea?
<Walzmyn> luis_: you get your issues solved?
<luis_> I think I will have to reinstall Kubuntu from a live CD again lossing all my data... for some reason the actu to 10.04 is broken and fucked my OS. At the start of the boot, before user and password, something related to an kernel error is displayed and after login some packages are broken and there is not application panel, just the pic of the desktop, is there some way to install again the OS without losing data?
<doleyb> daweed: did you go to k3b settings, programs, and see that it all looks good?
<luis_> sorry for the word, but I copy pasted lol
<luis_> no Walzmyn
<doleyb> luis_: You don't need to erase data to install, but you can (and should) copy off your files right now before installing anything mroe.
<daweed> ok im trying diferent disks when i insert the disk on kubuntu say that i have inserted a optical disk but in the k3b keep the option of  pplease insert an empty or appendable dvd or blu ray medium
<Walzmyn> luis_: what's an actu?
<daweed> doleyb: ok im trying diferent disks when i insert the disk on kubuntu say that i have inserted a optical disk but in the k3b keep the option of  pplease insert an empty or appendable dvd or blu ray medium
<Walzmyn> daweed: are you using a CD or a DVD?
<daweed> Walzmyn: im using dvds, and the disk are good
<luis_> Walzmyn: Actualization :)
<Walzmyn> daweed: don't know then. K3B threw me off by automaticly kicking up to DVDs when I stuck in too many files
<Walzmyn> luis_: ok, I'm not following that. Did you get apt to get your system comptetly upgraded and error free?
<luis_> no
<luis_> Walzmyn: everything is wrong
<luis_> some kernel warning is displayed before login
<luis_> and now there is no app bar and only the desktop picture is shown
<Walzmyn> luis_: have you tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<daweed> Walzmyn: im making a test disk and is only 2.1gb
<luis_> Walzmyn: http://pastebin.com/YB0vLJsr
<daweed> ive try 2 diferent brands of dvds
<daweed> Walzmyn: ive try 2 diferent brands of dvds
<Walzmyn> daweed: don't ask me. I've never for a DVD to burn on my system. I think it's hardware over here.
<Walzmyn> luis_: try doing dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade
<zus> when firefox downloads something and i chose "open containing folder" it says it needs an aplication (10-4) what and how do i do to get it to open up my download folder....or where ever a download goes to open
<Walzmyn> zus they promised us that FF would be better intergated this go around and that wouldn't be a problem, but it still is
<zus> Walzmyn,  what happened to me was that some how fire fox was somehow using yahoo as default search engine and NOTHING i did fixed it but i removed it and deleted it  alsta la bye bye--- reinstalled it and  im good...except for opening containing folders. i have to go there on my own
<Walzmyn> zus did it work before? Because I've NEVER got that to work right
<zus> Walzmyn, for me before the release i was fine then on release day i was good as well and i shut down rebooted turned off the pc comeletely not just restart.. then i was on yahoo with FF.... it took removing it for me to  retain yahoo.
<zus> Walzmyn,  excuse me google
<Josimba> this may not be helpful but google chrome has these settings easily found in its preferences
<Josimba> i don't use FF in Kubuntu
<Walzmyn> zus huh. I've always complained about that not working.
<zus> Walzmyn,  i am not sure how either. but firefox is working for me as it has except for "open containing folder"
<zus> Josimba,  i need FF for the read it later bookmark add on. if chromium's bookmarklet worked when not connected to an Internet connection  as good i'd switch
<daweed> hello
<daweed> did any one know how can i view the pics of others on kopete in my chat window
<daweed> or what is the best software for kubuntu to use like msn messenger live with plus
<localgh0st> Mah flash gotz no sounds... I've tried the usual tricks. It was working fine till Lucid... Anyone have any thoughts?
<localgh0st> By the usual tricks I mean trying the plugin straight from adobe as well as reinstalling the one in the repos
<satch5150> hi all, when I install kubuntu lucid, in vbox 3.1.6 it seems to go well.  The first time I did it and restarted it, kubuntu did not boot up at all.  Second time, it botted up a couple of times, then the last time I shut it down it hung after killining init, so I powered it off from vbox's menu, and it will not boot up any longer
<satch5150> it hangs on the kubuntu splash screen
<daweed> did any one know how can i view the pics of others on kopete in my chat window
<hellhound_> I upgraded to kubuntu 10.04 and I decided I wanted to pair my bluetooth headset. I did this before with 9.04. But this time it does not seem to be working.  Since the tool is differant can anyone provide any assistance.  I use the Blueooth Device Wizard and follow the steps. It finds the headset but will not pair with it.
<ep> Fairly new board with alc888 audio.  Fresh install 10.04 amd64, wtf sound works but does not use pulse audio (uses jack)..  Thing is PA worked nicely on this same box under 9.10 32 bit.  Any ideas why I'd lose it and how I might get it back?  It worked better than Jack.
<satch5150> how do I make kubuntu boot up in non-graphical or recovery mode ?
<jasonmchristos> i made a generic user for install and setup after i make the actual users on the box that will be used how do i lock out the initial user account?
<daweed> hello
<daweed> did anyone know what is the diferenfe between the disk of ubuntu that say alternate to the other?
<jschall> having more than one bouncy ball plasmoid makes them freak out. they're all buggy.
<Tm_T> daweed: alternate cd doesn't have live session, nor "graphical" installer
<jschall> also they don't work to well with locked widgets =P
<jasonmchristos> daweed: the alternate is a text installer for weaker computers
<Tm_T> jasonmchristos: not only that
<jschall> and they get stuck in corners.
<daweed> Tm_T: jasonmchristos tnks
<Tm_T> also alternate installer has some options not available in livecd
<jasonmchristos> it also lets you manipulate the installation more
<Tm_T> jasonmchristos: that
<jasonmchristos> usually for the case of a weaker computer
<jasonmchristos> older alternates had the lvm option so that you can encrypt the hd but i understand the newer live CD have this option also now
<jasonmchristos> how do i lock a user account?
<localgh0st> Mah flash gotz no sounds... I've tried the usual tricks. It was working fine till Lucid... Anyone have any thoughts?
<maco> jasonmchristos: "passwd -l username" locks an account
<jasonmchristos> thank you
<daweed> i have a computer with vista and then i install xp and the vista isnot in the boot menu if i install grub will giveme a menu with the 2 os?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I just updated to Lynx and I've found that, while Lucid was suppose to speed up boot times, mine has become shorter.  Also I have to manually shut down my machine because it hangs when it tries to shutdown.
<Walzmyn> daweed: you had a dual boot windows/linux and you changed versions of windows?
<daweed> Walzmyn:  i have not dual boot now only boot xp
<daweed> Walzmyn: but the vista still there
<Ertain> Whoops, I mean my boot times have become longer.
<Walzmyn> daweed: so, you're dual booting vista and xp?
<daweed> Walzmyn: i wanto to dual boot vista and xp but i didint know that when vista installed if ill install xp will stop working vista
<bazhang> daweed, with Kubuntu?
<daweed> yeahh with kubuntu
<Walzmyn> daweed: putting both xp and vista on a machine will be a pain
<daweed> bazhang: yeahhh withh kubuntu
<bazhang> tried updating grub?
<Walzmyn> daweed: so you want XP, Vista and Kubuntu on one machine?
<daweed> yahh
<daweed> Walzmyn: yes
<Walzmyn> daweed: yesh, I have to go to bed, i don't have the time to walk you though that. Try google
<daweed> but i dont want to have to reinstall vissta all over again and the software
<Walzmyn> daweed: you'll have to fool each of the windows into thinking they are alone. then install kubuntu last
<daweed> Walzmyn: tnks where are you now?
<Walzmyn> daweed: where? I'm in Georgia, USA
<daweed> Walzmyn: have a good nite
<daweed> tnks
<progre55> hi guys! where is the splash screen wallpaper located?
<daweed> where are the programs installed?
<doleyb_> daweed: programs?  /usr/bin ... but
<daweed> ive download a softwware but i can foun it
<daweed> what is the best player like winamp 4 kde kubuntu
<boga> no success with 3 drives on raid0 with ide controller
<boga> try VLC for playing anything, and it is also portable
<daweed> i got the wolf player but i want to make a playlist and doesnot open difent player 4 every ocation that i want to open a song
<daweed> letme find it out
<daweed> i guess that was only for windows
<doleyb_> daweed: the usual kde player is amarok.  You can get xmms if you want to be more like winamp
<daweed> doleyb_: ohh yeahh amarok but it has a wolf like icon and where can i get xmms and what is it?
<doleyb_> daweed: i guess xmms has been dropped, but you might try audacious
<daweed> doleyb_: audacius is other program?
<bazhang> yes, replacement for xmms
<bazhang> audacious
<rats> kmplayer seemsto work wel
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Saintly> Boot time from On Button to Desktop, 8.67 secs.
<Saintly> wooooo....
<avihay_> how?
<avihay_> with what?
<Saintly> kubuntu 10.04, on my HP touchsmart tm2t
<Saintly> i have 8Gib of RAM and a killer processor. that and auto login, i have it PERFECT
 * avihay is envious
 * Saintly wishes he could share. 
<Saintly> its truely awesome :D
<zus> using winFF how do i convert a /flv to mpeg? i do not see an option for it.
<avihay> takes me 45 sec, including manual log-in, and without ext4
<bazhang> zus, to mp4?
<Saintly> avihay: what type of computer?
<zus> bazhang,  i need it to play on a windows xp machine. im doing  a conversion for a friend but i cant figure this out
<avihay> It's an MSI laptop, with a dualcore 2ghz cpu and 2gb of ram
<zus> bazhang,  i dont see mpeg. in the lists
<bazhang> zus, vlc can play flv
<Saintly> avihay: and it takes 45 seconds? my netbook, can even do it in 16.
<bazhang> zus, unless you need for itunes/ipod or the like
<avihay> It's an upgraded system. maybe it's time for a fresh install? ....
<Saintly> brb, gonna time miy netbook.
<avihay> :->
<Saintly> avihay: definently, fresh install is better, awlays.
<zus> bazhang, he uses wmp..
<zus> bazhang, is there a comand line to at least convert flv to mpeg? i dont want  avi for fear it wont be video at this point but only audio.
<Saintly> back. thd be 14.98 secs, for the netbook.
<Saintly> fresh install.
<Saintly> im on it now lol. not quite as fun as my HPs touchscreen, but hey what works works.
<Saintly> and my netbook has mobile broadband :D
<bazhang> zus, sorry never used winff for that, handbrake is what I use in these cases; not sure about wmp as never have used it
<zus> bazhang,  windows media player...i know that plays mpeg. and avi's  its cool thanks
<rats> but its windows
<Saintly> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<avihay> did you disable the file indexer service?
<Saintly> avihay: nope.
<Saintly> hmm
<Saintly> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Saintly> :O
<avihay> is anyone else bothered about the notification system opening a window to show that you have a notifications instead of using it's tray icon?
<Saintly> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
 * Saintly cackles as he retreats to his XGAME project, with virtual box in his hands.
<TraceRoute> anyone using 10.04 with nvidia?
<doleyb_> TraceRoute: i am using that.
<doleyb_> zus: you can convert into avi and mkv with mencoder and mkvmerge
<TraceRoute_> doleyb_ did you get that?
<doleyb_> TraceRoute_: get what? i have 10.4 and nvidia's graphic drivers running now.
<TraceRoute_> plymouth messed up when you restart?
<doleyb_> TraceRoute_: i don't know what plymoth is
<TraceRoute_> usplash
<doleyb_> i guess i don't pay much attention to splash screens before kdm
<silas_> Boa noite. Alguém aí ja instalou o Ub1004 num notbook?
<Luija1006> I got one doubt about lucid 10.04: The resolution is not the correct, but the system of getting the right nvidia resolution has now changed, before u had to enter hardware drivers and download the driver, now the windows simply says the laptop is not using private drivers, how I can download the nvidia driver in 10.04?
<Pavel_S> HI, I need you help. Can somebody help me
<Pavel_S> ?
<frogonwheels> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pavel_S> My touchpad settings don't active. I can't change them. Is it a bug?
<frogonwheels> Pavel_S: More info. what do you mean by "don't active"?  where do you expect to change them? what have you tried?
<Pavel_S> System settings -> Keyboard -> Touchpad
<Pavel_S> But i can't change nothing.
<frogonwheels> Pavel_S: ah. you possibly need to switch to admin.
<frogonwheels> hmm.. either that or it just doesn't detect your touchpad.
<Pavel_S> What does it mean? "doesn't detect"
<frogonwheels> Pavel_S: yeah - that's what it will be.  It can't find anything that it can identify as a touchpad
<Pavel_S> My touchpad works fine.
<frogonwheels> hm.. possibly it thinks it's a mouse? dunno.
<frogonwheels> Pavel_S:  in 'informations' does it say anything?
<Pavel_S> I don't understand you. Where i need to check something
<frogonwheels> In "Touchpad Settings"  there's a group-box labeled (badly) 'informations'
<Pavel_S> ok, i have found.
<frogonwheels> Mine has  Touchpad Name: Device not found  -given I don't have a touchpad.
<Pavel_S> I have same.
<Pavel_S> Can i fix this or not?
<frogonwheels> Pavel_S: your touchpad is probably identifying as a mouse then.
<frogonwheels> don't know.  Google your specific touchpad.
<frogonwheels> Pavel_S: if it's a usb device, try   lsusb   to find the device name if you need to
<Pavel_S> is it like ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<Pavel_S> how can collect information about my input devices
<dolomite> Pavel_S: does lspci give you any relevant information?
<Pavel_S> i don't think so.
<Pavel_S> Ok, i will try to fix this problem, myself.
<Pavel_S> I need detect touchpad in my system and only then i will think about configuration.
<Pavel_S> Thanks a lot for you help.
<dolomite> Pavel_S: good approach; I'm not familiar with laptops, sorry!
<Pavel_S> now i know what i need to do.
<Pavel_S> Best
 * dolomite is enjoying that it feels like friday today
<CartoonCat> yay, upgraded to lucid and now my wireless is totaly broken (one AP deauthenticates, the other times out). Atheros card, using ath5k drivers
<dolomite> ifconfig -a
<CartoonCat> >.<
<CartoonCat> Yes the card is listed, the module is loaded, etc
<dolomite> why not add blah blah blah too
<CartoonCat> the interface is up, etc, iwconfig wlan0 essid Wireless and  dmesg shows [  226.672627] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:0a:01:7f:21 by local choice (reason=3)
<dolomite> bug report says reinstalling network manager helped
<dolomite> tried it yet?
<CartoonCat> Yes, as wel las trying to switch to kde network manager, no change
<CartoonCat> this seams to be a issue with the version of the ath5k that was picked
<CartoonCat> I can drop to gentoo or win7, works fine, can swap hd's and go to 9. and it works fine =\
<dolomite> and your version is current right?
<lucitu> CartoonCat: try the  plasma-widget-networkmanagement instead
<CartoonCat> its the one lucid ships with, yes
<dolomite> CartoonCat: modprobe -r athk and modprobe athk
<dolomite> worth a shot
<CartoonCat> lucitu: i will switch back, but the issue is not the manager, its ath5k
<CartoonCat> dolomite: I have done that, i get the same dmesg output
<dolomite> k
<CartoonCat> I need to switch to the same ath5k that 9.04/9.10 use's, or possibly move to the latest ath5k. being a long time gentoo nut has corrupted me on these binary distro's heh
<dolomite> yeah, there are way too many issues with these wireless modules. launchpad's flooded
<CartoonCat> they do seam to have picked a poor version of ath5k this go. I know the one i was using with 9.04 worked. I know the latest from ~3 months ago worked (in gentoo, still the one im using there)
<dolomite> yes, some things are better left untouched
<CartoonCat> now, to figure out how to do that on here. it doesnt seam to be what im used to "pull tar.gz, configure, make, install"
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dolomite> I did not know about that wrapper; handy!
<CartoonCat> same here, I will try it.
<CartoonCat> if it goes boom, not much will be lost other then time and hair
<moetunes> it's the only sane way to uninstall something you built...
<CartoonCat> >.<
<CartoonCat> ok, so no source is installed by default
<Teknical> so my flash no longer works, just a grey box .. can anyone clue me in on what package i should reinstall?
<Teknical> this is on firefox, with kubuntu 10.04^
<Teknical> worked before, nothing now
<CartoonCat> Teknical: when you say flash, do you mean a usb stick?
<Teknical> adobe flash content on webpages in firefoxd
<Teknical> firefox*
<CartoonCat> I had to reinstall the plugin after the upgrade to 10 from 9
<Teknical> can you direct me on the best way to do that?
<CartoonCat> i have no idea if its the best, but i selected the nonfree flashplugin from aptitude
<dolomite> Teknical: in the address bar of firefox type about:plugins
<Teknical> yes in my plugins area it shows shockwave flash
<dolomite> ok
<dolomite> Teknical: I'd recommend finding the package name of your flash plugin
<Teknical> thats what i was hoping to get from here
<Teknical> :)
<dolomite> and from terminal type sudo apt-get remove --purge <package name>
<dolomite> try to install the .deb file from adobe's site
<Teknical> it seems the restricted extras was the last thing i did, that may have caused this
<Teknical> the deb from adobes site is for x86 .. i cant find the x64
<dolomite> oh ok
<dolomite> then just reinstall the one you have and check it.
<dolomite> 64 flash is giving people headaches
<Teknical> im  not sure what to look for really .. ive reinstalled what ive found
<dolomite> and did it work?
<Teknical> nope
<dolomite> in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins delete the flashplayer.so file
<dolomite> and this time, please purge the flashplugin package
<Teknical> hold that thought .. let me reboot real quick for good measure
<doleyb_> Teknical: adobe does have a separate download for 64 linux flash
<dolomite> (if you didn't last time)
<Teknical> ahh?
<Teknical> haha im not even sure what to purge, i was asking what packages are what
<doleyb_> Teknical: after you might try http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<Teknical> what is really annoying is my flash has worked fine since 10.04 release
<Teknical> today i reboot and this
<dolomite> Teknical: if you do a search in your package manager for flash, is anything installed?
<Teknical> yes .. flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-installer .. and
<Teknical> konqueror-nsplugins
<dolomite> leave konqueror
<dolomite> Teknical: from command line
<Teknical> and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Teknical> thats it
<dolomite> Teknical: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<Teknical> removing..
<Teknical> done
<dolomite> and navigate to your /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory and find and delete that "flashplayer.so" type file
<Teknical> tek@tek-desktop:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins$ rm flashplayer.so
<Teknical> rm: cannot remove `flashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<dolomite> Teknical: it's not called flashplayer.so
<dolomite> Teknical: but it's "something to do with flash".so
<dolomite> Teknical: i don't know what it is on your system
<Teknical> tek@tek-desktop:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins$ dir
<Teknical> tek@tek-desktop:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins$
<dolomite> ok so it's not in there. good
<dolomite> now download that x64 flash
<Teknical> have it .. will have to compile it seems, keep in mind im a newb
<Teknical> i need build-essentials correct?
<Teknical> cant believe i have to do this for flash that worked fine, sigh
<dolomite> hold up; I'm trying to find a solution that doesn't involve compiling
<Teknical> my laptop has gone through nearly an identical setup and does not have this problem
<dolomite> Teknical: things happen, can we try some things?
<Teknical> ive tried everything thus far :)
<dolomite> ok, we'll try the nswrapper route:
<dolomite> first, is your firefox directory /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/lib/firefox-3.0?
<Teknical> firefox-addons
<Teknical> firefox-addons
<Teknical> oops
<Teknical> i have..
<Teknical> that addons folder
<Teknical> a firefox-3.6.3 folder
<Teknical> and a firefox folder
<Teknical> this install was done with the preloaded firefox installer
<Teknical> moving to pm
<progesterone> Question: how can I make Yakuake to be able to use left/right/up/down key in insert mode?
<ForgeAus> progesterone theres is a #Yakuake channel but I'm not sure how responsive people there are
<progesterone> ForgeAus Oh ... Thanks dude
<ForgeAus> to be honest I rarely use Yakuake, I tend to more often use Konsole, but I kinda do like it...
<ForgeAus> its nice, responsive and tabbed...
<progesterone> ForgeAus I've fallen in love with sliding in and out of Yakuake. :P
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah thats cute too :)
<coreberserker> o.o
<coreberserker> Hello?
<maco> hi
<coreberserker> Hi there!
<coreberserker> I seem to be having a problem
<maco> continue...
<coreberserker> I can't use any of the setting that use more then two fingers in the touch pad settings...
<coreberserker> Is it my touch pad?
<coreberserker> I mean more then one finger
<coreberserker> sorry.
<coreberserker> Should I retype the question?
<maco> i saw
<maco> do you know if its a synaptics touchpad?
<coreberserker> Umm no sorry I don't..
<maco> if you type "grep Synaptics /var/log/Xorg.0.log" does it spit stuff out at you?
<crashev> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<crashev> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" »
<coreberserker> yes
<coreberserker> under alot of it it says synaptics touchpad
<maco> hmm two-finger scrolling should work then i think...
<maco> it does on mine
<coreberserker> it says mine is a SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<maco> yep same for me
<maco> you hit the "apply" button right?
<coreberserker> Yup
<GilU> Hello :)
<maco> i'd suggest filing a bug then
<maco> on xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<coreberserker> Alright
<GilU> Did onyone have a problem with refresh rate? I've installed kubuntu  yesterday, changed the RR to 85Hz without any problem, but today after restart i have 60Hz again. How can i force kubuntu to remember my settings?
<maco> GilU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution see section 4
<GilU> maco: tank
<GilU> s
<coreberserker> maco do you think it has something to do with my running amd64?
<maco> coreberserker: no, im on amd64 too
<coreberserker> crap xD
<coreberserker> Okay
<maco> likely just something different about your particular touchpad versus mine
<coreberserker> I'll file the bug report
<maco> a different model number
<coreberserker> Ahh Okay =]
<coreberserker> Well thank you maco
<crashev> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Bucky> hi.how to enable the logon splashscreen?
<Bucky> can't remember where is the option
<chocolate> i got a serious problem wid my pc can some one plz help?
<chocolate> i m unable to hear the vocals in any media player whether its amarok or vlc or mplayer
<chocolate> 2 days ago i updated to and it was working fing
<chocolate> now idk what happened and all the vocal in music has just reduced to very low levels and all the beats and guiter music is sounding like bang !
<chocolate> Some one plz help !
<crashev> I have strange broken view in OpenOffice (kubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx) => http://kino1.komunix.pl/sty/shoot1.png , anyone knows how to fix this ?
<reisi> hey what was the hotkey to suspend/resume compositing?
<zoggy> hey all, for some reason, my meta keys have gone awry despite a fresh install of kde. if i go into menu editor and set a shortcut key (eg meta - d for dolphin), it shows as being meta-d, but when i try the key combination nothing pops up. i've tried this with different apps. it almost seems like the meta key is not working properly. it's not the keyboard either. thanks so much
<zoggy> reisi: i think it's shift+alt+f12
<reisi> zoggy: hmmm yes it is, thanks
<reisi> zoggy: i think i remember that there was a separate service for listening to hotkey presses
<zoggy> reisi: thanks, letm me look around for that. i used to just do it within kmenu, is that toast?
<reisi> zoggy: goto system settings -> advanced (tab) -> service manager
<reisi> zoggy: i've got KHotKeys running (one of the first in the startable-stoppable, 2nd pane)
<zoggy> reisi: mine says khotkeys: running: khotkeys daemon. no daemon, no hotkeys
<zoggy> reisi: weird, it says running but also says no hotkeys
<reisi> zoggy: hmm.. i'd try to stop it and start it
<zoggy> reisi: just tried that, but no joy
<zoggy> reisi: thanks for pointing me in the general direction, i'll google around a bit. wasn't sure where to begin
<N|ghtWo|f> hi i just update kubuntu to 10
<reisi> zoggy: oki, then you need to find logs, it'll most likely spill something there
<N|ghtWo|f> but now i cant install kdevelop
<N|ghtWo|f> is it incompatible ^?
<zoggy> N|ghtWo|f: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4
<zoggy> N|ghtWo|f: i had the same problem. was so glad to see it's back. i absolutely love kdevelop!
<N|ghtWo|f> me too
<zoggy> N|ghtWo|f: especially with it's php support via kdevelop-php-docs and kdevelop-php
<zoggy> reisi: thanks for that, i'll look for the logs
<N|ghtWo|f> zoggy: kdevelop is back! and without some annoying bugs :D
<zoggy> N|ghtWo|f: yeah baby! well done to the developers. i'm so proud of my new lucid installation :)
<tuxiko_> Hi everybody, Ive got an issue with amarok since 10.04
<tuxiko_> it's referenced here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/572432?comments=all
<N|ghtWo|f> some bugs on kde interface and sound are gone too :D
<tuxiko_> Is someone hit by the same problem ?
<N|ghtWo|f> it is normal, new the boot screen to have, i dont know 16 colors or something like that
<eierkopf> moin moin
<eierkopf> seit ihr alle stumm? :)
<zoggy> reisi: thanks for the help. for anyone who might have the same problem, here is the solution: go into system settings / input actions, then tick kmenuedit. that easy. woohoo, i now have shortcuts back!
<Kolia> anyone experience usb key not being detected in lucid ?
<reisi> zoggy: aah of course, well thats a bit too easy mistake to make
<reisi> zoggy: just like when your network connection is down, you should start by checking if you have an ethernet cable connected (from the both ends) :D
<reisi> zoggy: not by debugging your ethernet driver
<SuN__> is there a way to Recover kUbuntu Live CD with my deleted folder / var / how to fix please help
<SuN__> help !
<reisi> SuN__: you deleted your /var?
<SuN__> reisi,  yes :(((( supid
<reisi> SuN__: i'd backup my important files (from my $HOME) and proceed with complete re-installation; /var hosts one of key databases in a debian based system
<SuN__> reisi, is there a way? live cd ?
<zoggy> reisi: haha that's brilliant, i wonder why it was off. i hadn't turned it off. anyway, i'm ready to develop now! woohoo!
<usuario> Bom dia
<chocolate> when i browse files wid dolphin i want it to scroll more rows .. it scrolls only a single row or even less when i scroll it wid mouse scroll key
<chocolate> where can i find the setting for it ?
<reisi> SuN__:you mean you cannot even start it?
<reisi> SuN__: you can use what ever kubuntu cd to backup your home directory
<SuN__> reisi, login as root but I can not install or do I net or what has been
<reisi> SuN__: err whatever just put an usb stick in and start backing up
<||arifaX> how can I easily disable the shiftlock key on my keyboard?
<dcorbin_work> After upgrading to 10.4, I cannot find where I can set my desktop colors.  I used to be able to set each desktop to a different color, now I can't find anywhere to set it all
<jussi> How does one mount an .img file?
<ThE_WoRm> Hello, I have some issues with installing packages or static linking a program that I wrote on a kubuntu os in c++ using gtkmm, I'm wondering if this is the place to ask about it or should I go somewhere else
<InvaderZim> Hi. Why is my 10.04 boot splash image horribly low resolution and low color? 9.10 was much nicer. Anyone can explain?
<fbxxkl> Anyone here have experience with k3b?  I am trying to back up a DVD I hit rip dvd then I am not sure where to go from there
<fbxxkl> <--- new to linux
<putt1ck> backup for what purpose?
<putt1ck> rip recodes content
<fbxxkl> well
<putt1ck> you might want image
<fbxxkl> Its an educational dvd I purchased and I will be traveling a lot with it to and from school
<fbxxkl> to teach with
<fbxxkl> so if it gets scratched up I don't want to lose the money i spent
<putt1ck> image better
<fbxxkl> Someone suggested I use k3b to you also recommend that or should I do it another way
<putt1ck> k3b
<fbxxkl> K
<fbxxkl> I will continue to play
<putt1ck> Tools/copy medium
<putt1ck> tick "only create image"
<putt1ck> will make iso image file on computer of dvd
<fbxxkl> awewsome
<fbxxkl> awesome* thanks for your help
<putt1ck> can then use that to make a new dvd  with tools/burn image
<putt1ck> or
<putt1ck> with the magic of Linux
<putt1ck> use the content of the image directly
<fbxxkl> sweet
<fbxxkl> if I wanted to use it right off the HDD, it would be just mounting the iso correct?
<putt1ck> exactly
<pingu> hey
<pingu> I am trying to use the usb-creator
<sosooo> hello
<pingu> I choose the ISO but it dosn't appear after clicking open
<sosooo> I have notobook with 2.4 cpu vga 32MB and 750 MB ram
<fbxxkl> putt1ck: Thanks for your help.
<putt1ck> np :)
<sosooo> does kubuntu run well on my com?
<putt1ck> sosoo: sure
<pingu> it is the new 10.4 on a netbook
<putt1ck> more RAM would be better if you use Firefox a lot
<sosooo> and is it easy to add and update my applacation?
<putt1ck> with network connection, yes
<sosooo> great
<sosooo> yes I wanna use internet a lot
<sosooo> is there good softwaer for chatimg?
<sosooo> also can support voice?
<putt1ck> many options
<fbxxkl> I am a big fan of pidgeon but I am not sure how well it handles audio comm
<fbxxkl> pidgin*
<sosooo> I use pidgin in windows
<sosooo> don't have vioce
<sosooo> :(
<fbxxkl> ah
<fbxxkl> http://alternativeto.net/  I like to check this site out a lot when I am looking for software
<putt1ck> kopete
<sosooo> do tyou think I can have desktop effect  with 32 mb VGA?
<fbxxkl> It has a good compilation of comparisons
<putt1ck> sosoo: more depends on which graphics chipset it is
<putt1ck> but sure 32MB video RAM should be enough
<sosooo> I mean like cub desktops
<sosooo> and thing like this
<putt1ck> yes
<sosooo> :D
<sosooo> tnxxxxxxxxxxxx
<putt1ck> depends on chipset
<sosooo> :S
<putt1ck> ati, intel, nvidida
<sosooo> it is ati radeon 340
<putt1ck> should be ok
<sosooo> I used suse befor, it is more easy to suse or kubuntu?
<putt1ck> same same
<fbxxkl> Everyone I talk to says its amatter of preference
<putt1ck> different package management architecture
<putt1ck> sometimes Ubuntu debian dependency can mean very old versions of software on repositories
<fbxxkl> ie. thunderbird
<sosooo> mmmmmmm
<fbxxkl> when i installed through ubuntu it says 2.0 but the website is up to 3.0 so i had to manual download and whatnot
<sosooo> bilive me it is really hard to chose
<sosooo> :P
<sosooo> I have to go to class
<sosooo> but I hope see you all soon again
<sosooo> and I  also use kubuntu
<sosooo> ;)
<sosooo> and could have kubuntu and could have  new freidn
<pingu> how do I make sure I have the right driver for  my video card - running Kubuntu Netbook 10.04
<sosooo> frirend
<sosooo> seeeeeeeeeya all
<sosooo> by
<BluesKaj> 'mornin'
<putt1ck> pingu: installer will generally choose
<putt1ck> can try Hardware Drivers application to see if options available
<pingu> It's an Asus 1000HE netbook
<pingu> some of the effects are sluggish st times
<fbxxkl> Have you tried system > Administration > Hardware drivers?
<putt1ck> effects, on a netbook?
<putt1ck> a lot to ask
<putt1ck> and a waste of battery at best
<putt1ck> although very pretty :)
<n8w> hey
<pingu> right
<pingu> but I have an Atom N280 CPU with 2Gig RAM
<n8w> how do i measure a cpu utilization for one particular process...ie by usin sar or top
<putt1ck> pingu: sure, netbook cpu might be able to handle it, as might video chipset
<putt1ck> pingu: but still uses a lot of power just to look good, wasting battery life
<pingu> fbxxkl: it says "now proprietary hardware found
<fbxxkl> If I am trying to change the permissions on a folder 1. should I use chown or chmod 2. what should the standard settings be ie. 777/770?
<fbxxkl> That probably means the drivers are up to date and you don't need dedicated drivers from a vendor
<pingu> Gotta show the Linux off - convince my family and co-workers to move
<pingu> from Win
<pingu> I heard it can be done
<pingu> I use the basic stuff
<fbxxkl> Well you could run linux and have the use virtual machines for Windows a lot of people I Know from the boston linux community talk about that all the time
<pingu> someone told me to check the frame rate
<pingu> if it's under 20 fps, I need to change the driver
<pingu> it's an onboard intel gpu
<fbxxkl> They could be right, you might check with the manufacturers website to see if they have drivers for the system
<fbxxkl> those would generally be as up to date as possible
<fbxxkl> what make did you say it was?
 * starslights great's the chan
<pingu> ?
<lfain> Hi! Does anybody can tell me how it is possible to change the monitor contrast by using KDE?
<pingu> how do I check my frame rate?
<ocs>  hi. I can't hear audio. my sound card is detected and alsamixer is ok, what I could do?
<putt1ck> pingu: they probably mean glxgears
<pingu> ocs: I had the same prob. try finding the "speaker" channel and pump up the volume for it
<ocs> pingu: already donw
<ocs> pingu: already done
<putt1ck> ocs:laptop?
<ocs> putt1ck: pc
<putt1ck> external speakers/headphones?
<lfain> ocs: did you try non-KDE application (e.g., Audacious)?
<ocs> lfain: yes
<ocs> putt1ck: yes
<putt1ck> ocs: what backend does system settings/multimedia say you using for output?
<pingu> ocs: check the capture device
<putt1ck> ocs: and what happens when you press test in multimedia?
<pingu> ocs: is this a fresh install? maybe you are missing a codec?
<pingu> ocs: try playing a wave file
<ocs> pingu: I can't hear a wav file
<pingu> ocs: check the capture device
<ocs> pingu: I see it
<pingu> ocs: what's your speaker setup? stereo speakers connected at the back?
<pingu> ocs: when was the last time it worked?
<ocs> pingu: it's all ok at the speakers
<ocs> (I'm sure of that)
<ocs> pingu: it worked with 9.10
<pingu> ocs: what backend are you using
<ocs> pingu: alsamixer (checked and it's ok)
<fbxxkl> is there anyway for k3b to bypass an "encrypted" dvd?  I really don't want to have to buy a 200$ dvd twice
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, install libdvdcss2 and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<fbxxkl> BluesKaj: Thanks
<dcorbin_work> What starts mysqld-akonadi?  Is that supposed to happen at login-time, or boot time?
<fbxxkl> BluesKaj, when I search for libdvdcss2 It brings me to Kubuntu-restricted extras ubuntu and xubuntu all the same but no individual lib for dvdcss2
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, make sure your sources.list or kpackagekit othersources and third party sources are all enabled , except for the cdrom.
<fbxxkl> I have them all checked off (I think)
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, alt+f2, type or copy and paste this into the run box , kdesudo kate etc/apt/sources.list . remove the # from any line that begins with with 'deb'
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl,correction , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fbxxkl> Error starting file no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, see my correction above
<fbxxkl> Yup I changed that as well
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, you have a sources.list , make sure you do, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list ...it exists as a text file and is referred to
<BluesKaj> by any package manager you want to use
<fbxxkl> BluesKaj, Ok I have checked the file all deb lines have no # next to them
<fbxxkl> except for Deb CDrom
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, ok open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<fbxxkl> nice that worked
<fbxxkl> let me check k3b
<fbxxkl> or will I need a restart
<Bucky> Hi. got issues in config kmail. gmail continues to create folders in [GMail]/ but i don't want theme there!
<fbxxkl> BluesKaj, Do you think I will need to restart before the software takes effect because I am still having no success with k3b
<shadowhywind> hay all, Im trying to set up my computer with a vnc server, however everytime I connect to it, the colors are screwed up, the taskbar is unusable and I have random dots all over the place, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> fbxxkl, perhaps , I'm not sure
<root____> what is it ?
<furio> cavolo
<ForgeAus> does Kubuntu have to be EXT4 now? or does EXT3 work ok? (thats the current default right?)
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: ext4 is current default IIRC
<ForgeAus> (or is there IFS drivers for windows to do EXT4 already?)
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: and ext3 works as it has been
<justus> hey folks
<justus> I have a small nuisance here: whenever I double press ^ only one ^ is generated, is it possible to make a double press generate two of those? ^^
<justus> nobody?
<DarthFrog> justus: If anyone knew the answer to your question, they'd pipe up.
<jimmy51_> :)
<justus> I just wonder how that one was screwed up, cause I know for a fact that there are linux distros without this bug
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: i gave up with the video fixes.  i couldn't get anything but vesa or nouvou to work.  i just did a fresh install.
<jimmy51_> justus: i'm pretty sure that's not a bug...
<justus> jimmy51_: are you sure? Cause I find that pretty much expected behaviour, if I press a button two times it should show two times
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: And did things work after the new install?
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: i'm at the hardware drivers dialog now... about to choose "current version" for kicks
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: Well, at least you learned something new and useful. :-)
<jimmy51_> justus: sorry.. i mis-read.
<jimmy51_> justus: so... you hold shift and tab the 6 key twice, and it only shows one character?
<DarthFrog> I get two ^^.
<justus> I'm using a german keyboard, with a separate button for that
<DarthFrog> at a wild guess, there's something special about the keymap for that keyboard.
<ForgeAus> maybe someone in #kubuntu-de (it is de for german right?) will know??
<ForgeAus> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<justus> well, ok, you could declare that a german problem ^^
<justus> allthough not for my lack of language understanding I hope ;)
<ForgeAus> well not necessarily "a german problem"
<ForgeAus> just because your using a special keymap thats German nothing to do with your language or anything... besides it was just a suggestion... that they might know more about the issue your having thats all...
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: indeed i did.  and.... this fresh install is nice.  i've been running since 7.04 and had a lot of junk.
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: To me, that's the major benefit of having a separate /home partiton: I can do a fresh install (even on a different disk) and still have all my data intact.
<DarthFrog> Use the same /home partition with both the old and the new installations.
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: yeah, i'm glad i'm set up that way.  mine's not ideal.... /home is a second partition, and /home/Storage is another drive altogether.
<jimmy51_> but... at least my / format didn't get rid of /home
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: wow, the drivers worked.  current version, clicked activate, rebooted, viola!
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: i think my problem was related to having tried the nvidia.com drivers in the past
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: That's what I was thinking.  Cruft was interfering.
<DarthFrog> And it's "voila", BTW,  "Viola" is a musical instrument. :-)
<DarthFrog> <-- worked hard to be a pedant.  :-)
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: hehe, i debated the spelling but was too lazy to look it up.
 * jimmy51_ heads out to meet the wife for lunch
<zus> hello
<compilerwriter> I seem to be having trouble with flash now in lucid.
<compilerwriter> Thought I had all the plugins installed anyone have any ideas.
<agosh> Help please! How in Kubuntu 10.04 to include multitouch
<agosh> I'm used eee PC 1008 HA
<dolomite> compilerwriter: are you x86 or 64?
<dolomite> agosh: http://blog.mfabrik.com/2009/10/11/setting-up-multi-touch-scrolling-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-linux-on-asus-eee-1005ha-netbook/
<dolomite> it's for 9.10 but it should be applicable to your problem
<compilerwriter> 64 dolomite
<dolomite> I won't be at my computer but I'll give you some instructions
<dolomite> http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/142075
<dolomite> it says its for flash 9 but the flash 10 packages are the same (BUT NOW IT'S A .DEB DON'T ANY OTHER PACKAGE)
 * dolomite is going to go make breakfast
<compilerwriter> thanks dolomite
<buckfast> How can I set kubuntu to use eth0 for browsing the net and use eth1 for watching a network stream in vlc?
<EzeQL> linux analogue for "type" in DOS ?
<CartoonCat> So I went and uninstalled ALL the network managers and now I no longer get the deauthed reason 3 in dmesg, and wireless works, yay!
<agosh> Help please! How in Kubuntu 10.04 to include multitouch???
<hendrik_> new to this - could anyone assit me rotating my monitor?
<compilerwriter> well I think I am going to reinstall as 32 bit.
 * madura is away: Gone away for now
<N|ghtWo|f> N|ghtWo|f is in !panic mode. Something is wrong with his boot screen
<benkay86> What's wrong with your boot screen?
<N|ghtWo|f> i think it contains +-16 colors
<N|ghtWo|f> instead of a nice gradient
<DarthFrog> N|ghtWo|f: Does your system boot up OK?
<benkay86> Are you talking about plymouth or a GRUB splash?
<N|ghtWo|f> plymounth
<benkay86> Bah! Plymouth. If you're system boots at all, consider yourself fortunate.
<N|ghtWo|f> it boots ok, but it is a nightmare during 16s
<benkay86> Did you change anything recently?
<DarthFrog> N|ghtWo|f: Mine does the same.
<N|ghtWo|f> upgrade from 9 to 10
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<DarthFrog> N|ghtWo|f:  Check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468170    Does that describe your issue?
<shadeslayer> N|ghtWo|f: do you have nvidia drivers installed?
<N|ghtWo|f> shadeslayer: yes, and is working
<shadeslayer> N|ghtWo|f: oh my... thats the issue
<c3l> hey I need help getting a hp laserjet 1020 printer working. the system finds it, but it will not print anything
<shadeslayer> N|ghtWo|f: i would suggest : http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml : instead
<benkay86> If it makes you feel better, I don't get a plymouth boot screen at all! Bug #540801
<shadeslayer> benkay86: :P
<N|ghtWo|f> benkay86: to have this, i also prefer a black screen :p
<shadeslayer> i must admit... i like the framebuffer on my TTY's now
<benkay86> N|ghtWo|f: You might achieve that by removing "splash" from "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" in /etc/default/grub
<benkay86> (And then running "sudo update-grub".)
<zus> when buying a new laptop or desktop. how can i transfer information over such as kontact information and os settings from this HDD to a new HDD
<benkay86> zus: That sort of stuff is stored in hidden folders (folders beginning with a .) in your home directory.
<benkay86> zus: You could copy your entire home directory (i.e. "cp -a /home/zus /media/disk/backup")
<zus> benkay86,  so should i unhide them and copy and paste...
<benkay86> zus: Yes, that would work too.
<buckfast> How can I schedule tasks in Kubuntu?
<zus> benkay86,   would it matter if im on a 32 bit machine and  bought a 64 bit machine?
<benkay86> zus: Or, for settings from specific apps, just copy the needed files. Like ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<benkay86> zus: Not for settings, no -- it shouldn't matter.
<benkay86> buckfast: crontab -e
<zus> benkay86, i think this is a 64bit machine i once had 64bit winxp pro installed on here  but when i went to kubuntu i got the 32 bit. machine im looking at is
<benkay86> buckfast: Or look under System Settings -> Autostart if you just want something to run once.
<benkay86> zus: If you want to know if you're CPU is capable of doing 64-bit (most modern CPUs are), look up the vendor's specs.
<benkay86> grep "model name" /proc/cpuinfo
<buckfast> benkay86: I want it to start and stop at certain time, I think 'autostart' is for starting scripts or program only on system boot or shutdown
<zus> benkay86, amd  athlon 64x2 dual core 4000+  2048 ram 320 HdDD (with an hp 120gb hp pocket media drive not included)  its hp pavillion a6112n pc
<benkay86> zus: I'm fairly certain Athlon64 supports x86_64. To see if you're running a 64-bit kernel right now, do:
<benkay86> uname -a
<benkay86> buckfast: I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to do, but have you looked into Cron? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<buckfast> benkay86: Thanks. I'll look into it
<zus> benkay86,  his machine is newer and much better  he's throwing it  out.. heheh vista is on it and its terrible
<N|ghtWo|f> its working :D
<benkay86> N|ghtWo|f: Yay!
<N|ghtWo|f> sooo cool now
<aleboco> does anybody know how to share the internet connection in lucid?
<james> afternoon all
<zus> benkay86,  so it dont matter if iim using a 32 os on a amd64? or should i install kubuntu 64on the amd64
<benkay86> zus: You can install Kubuntu32 on the amd64 if you want, but Kubuntu64 will probably get you better performance. As for migrating your data and settings, no, it shouldn't matter.
<benkay86> zus: I mean, it might for poorly designed programs that serialize their data in a type-dependent fashion, but by and large...
<BluesKaj> zus, I have 64 bit Lucid on amd 64 and it works fine .
<benkay86> aleboco: I'm not familiar with an easy, GUI-centric was of doing it, but you could probably get what you want using some combination of bridge-utils and ufw.
<zus> benkay86,  cool, beats having to set up everything twice
<zus> BluesKaj,  i was wondering more on migrating a 32 settings and info to a 64 machine
<zus> im just glad i dont have to do more than cpy &pst
 * SavageKoala using Konversation from Ubuntu 10.04
<SavageKoala> 32bit
<aleboco> benkay86: well, i was just looking for a way to do it easily and GUI-centricly ;-)
<BluesKaj> zus, you could reinstall 64 bit over the old 32 bit without reformatting , some of your non default apps might disappear but their configuration files will remain intact , s o you can just reinstall them and the original settings will be retained
<zus> BluesKaj,  im glad i found kubuntu ...
<BluesKaj> zus, yup, most of us are too :)
<Megabites> Alguem do Brasil ??
<zus> BluesKaj,  im thinking on installing the ubuntu-desktop also
<Mamarok> !br | Megabites
<ubottu> Megabites: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<c3l> need help with my printer. Im managing to get a testpage printed, but nothing else. (hp laserjet 1020)
<c3l> ive ran hp-setup
<BluesKaj> zus,i tried that for a while but I found that just using the gtk apps that I really need with kde is much less cluttered and complicated
<benkay86> c3l: I'm not sure you had to do anything hp-centric to get it working. In fact, that could be part of your problem.
<benkay86> System Settings -> Printer Configuration works in all but exceptional cases.
<c3l> benkay86: i couldnt get it working at all otherwise. it poped up in the printer settings. but when sending a job to it, nothing happend, but the tray icon appeared
<c3l> benkay86: should I remove it from printersettings and.. well how do I do it the "normal" way?
<Megabites> hi, i need help on install nvidia driver on kubunto 10.04
<Megabites> ??
<caprea> I think my plasma is borked.
<benkay86> c3l: By "printersettings" do you mean the Printer Configuration dialog under system settings?
<benkay86> Megabites: Have you already looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<c3l> Megabites: if you want the proprietary drivers, just go to nvidias homepage and download the drivers for your graphics card (linux version) and install
<c3l> benkay86: yeah, sorry for not being clear ;)
<caprea> When KDE starts up, after the splash screen I get a crash for plasma, and then I have no start menu. Im running apps from the Alt+F2 menu
<zus> BluesKaj,  i somehow got gnome-player installed. i wanted to learn the os with the default  first before mixing and matching  i kinda dont mind the gnome player
<caprea> I've rebooted plenty, I deleted my .kde directory
<benkay86> c3l: As far as I know, that *is* the normal way of adding printers.
<SavageKoala> sum1 tell me the package name to download kde plz?
<caprea> I can't figure how to fix this, the two actions I've done is that yesterday I installed VirtualBox and updated all my packages from KPackageKit
<c3l> well the laserjet 1020 didnt work too well =/ I remember that it worked just fine on ubuntu 9.10 (at that time I ran gnome)
<c3l> ill try the windows-sloution, a reboot.. ;)
<caprea> Is the command for running plasma simply 'plasma' ? Because it says command not found
<SavageKoala> I'm running gnome but it's my partner's family desktop so would be best to offer both gnome and kde
<c3l> SavageKoala: kde-desktop afaik
<benkay86> c3l: Could work. I have a Brother printer myself, so I can't vouch for your specific model...
<c3l> SavageKoala: kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system
<SavageKoala> kk ty c3l
<SavageKoala> bbs switching users to allow another on
<caprea> how might I restore my desktop/plasma?
<c3l> oh and I have a very annoying problem. The display settings are not saved between sessions. I keep loggin into my cloned blurry screens, forcin me to go to display settings and fix it all to 2 monitors side by side witht the proper resolutoin. is ther a reason for this being so fu**ed
<caprea> okay I figured out the command, but plasma-desktop crashes everytime I run it
<zus> does anyones kaffeine open when a face book message pops up?
<zus> id rather not install kaffiene if its going to be unruly once again heh
<benkay86> zus: I use vlc for media playback, personally.
<zus> benkay86,  i just read it has features dragon player  dont...also i first heard about it cos i was looking for  video wallpapers but i never could  find the function in either vlc or kaffeine
<caprea> I am trying to restore my desktop. If I do "apt-get remove kubuntu*" and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, what information might I lose?
<benkay86> zus: Dragon player is based on mplayer. Kaffeine is based on Xine. VLC uses its own media engine.
<zus> benkay86,  thanks.  i do use vlc for what dragon wont play. i only wated kaffeiene if it did video for  wallpapers
<dolomite> caprea: deleting the ~./kde folder might help you
<caprea> I have alreayd done that, dolomite
<caprea> I still get the same crash
<apparle> hi guys... I had a download running, but I got ip conflict and due to that the download failed. But luckily the file and file.part were still intact so I copied them is there any way to resume the download
<caprea> Does anyone know what makes updates "blocked" in Kpackagekit?
<dolomite> caprea: updates are blocked if they might break your system
<speedvin_> caprea: hold command :D
<dolomite> !kget | caprea
<dolomite> whoops
<caprea> I did an update of a bunch of pakcages which might ahve broken my plasma
<benkay86> zus: I don't know if Kaffeine does that or not. I think there is a plasma widget that renders video as your wallpaper http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=112105 (dunno what engine it uses). Also, you could theoretically make *anything* your wallpaper with xwinwrap.
<caprea> I see a bunch of blocked updates still
<dolomite> apparle: I'm not sure if you can restart the download; in the future try using KGet
<caprea> dolomite: Since deleting the .kde directory didnt work I am thinking of reinstalling kubuntu via apt-get remove and apt-get install. Is that a bad idea?
<caprea> or is there a way I can 'upgrade' my system? Isnt there  a new version of kubuntu out?
<zus> benkay86,  awe geesh i havent even begun to get into eye candy yet haha
<benkay86> zus: Uh, I think video wallpaper qualifies as eyecandy.
<dolomite> caprea: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you want to upgrade to 10.04
<caprea> thanks
<zus> benkay86,  yea i mean with kde-look i've been putting that off  there is SO much to look at
<dolomite> caprea: I hope your desktop won't still be broken after update
<caprea> I dont ahve to add a repository source or anything?
<dolomite> !upgrade | caprea
<ubottu> caprea: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dolomite> erm
<caprea> I already am using 9.10
<caprea> is that the latest?
<dolomite> let me get you link
<zus> benkay86,  im still using default everything pretty much. i've just been making sure i've got  everything i need working right
<dolomite> caprea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<caprea> thanks
<caprea> dont have much of a desktop to do research myself
<dolomite> caprea: that's why the IRC is here
<dolomite> caprea: look into the upgrade; if you can, though, a fresh install will be better
<tok_> how can I update kdelibs in kubuntu 9.10 ?
<dolomite> tok_: have you checked that the repositories don't have your updates?
<dolomite> tok_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<caprea> after I upgrade to Kub 10, would I be able to restore my old .kde settings by replacing the directory? Or is it not backwards compatible?
<tok_> dolomite:sudo apt-get update gives a list of some files, the next one is downloading 189 MB of files. Is this the one ?
<caprea> I moved the directory so I think it will come up as funky looking to me
<dolomite> caprea: it'll still be compatibile
<dolomite> tok_: yeah, it'll upgrade your packages and your lib problem may be solved
<melanie> big problem whit lucid!
<tok_> dolomite: thanks..:)
<tok_> melanie: what prob ?
<dolomite> tok_: yep
<david_> Hi, does anyone know if there is a way to restart plasma without restarting X, sometimes it screws up when i do ALT-tab. :/
<melanie> no image whit video just sound!
<melanie> no codec?
<dolomite> melanie: what program are you using?
<c3l> I have a very annoying problem. The display settings are not saved between sessions. I keep loggin into my cloned blurry screens, forcin me to go to display settings and fix it all to 2 monitors side by side witht the proper resolutoin. is ther a reason for this being so fu**ed
<melanie> by default!
<dolomite> melanie: I don't know what default is on your system
<melanie> ...
<melanie> (lecteur video)
<dolomite> melanie: you're watching a video right? is it in your web browser? VLC? Dragon Player?
<speedvin_> VLC ftw.
<dolomite> speedvin_: by default!
<speedvin_> Dragon player is intalled by default in kubuntu
<dolomite> melanie: and what type of video is it? .mpeg? .avi? .mkv?
<boris_> hi everyone, new to kubuntu, and the google search has not helped so far: how can i tell my computer to go to sleep, or hibernate, at a later time point (like shutdown -h +mins)???
<dolomite> boris_: that's the command you want
<melanie> and a another major problem... is when i start my computer and the login come my screen turn black!
<melanie> and i can do nothing!
<dolomite> melanie: I'm getting the impression you don't want to solve your problem.
<melanie> yes
<dolomite> melanie: so please post on a forum
<Captain_Haddock> lucid fresh install: what's the recommended procedure to configure samba?
<boris_> alright, but only figured out how to reboot or shutdown, not how to go to sleep.... must be missing something stupid
<melanie> and a another major problem... is when i start my computer and the login come my screen turn black!
<maco> boris_: sudo pm-suspend
<maco> melanie: you already said that one
<dolomite> maco: beat me
<Captain_Haddock> Previously I used to manually edit smb.conf... any alternatives now?
<Captain_Haddock> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dolomite> melanie: in order to diagnose your problem, we need actual information
<melanie> ok
<boris_> maco: thank you very much. don't know why i had trouble finding that
<maco> Captain_Haddock: samba's been broken in kde for years... we talked about it at uds for lucid, but im not sure if it actually got fixed :-/
<melanie> for my scrren for begining
<dolomite> Captain_Haddock: http://mostlylinux.wordpress.com/network/samba/
<dolomite> Captain_Haddock: it's a good tutorial
<Captain_Haddock> maco: I see - thanks for the info :)
<maco> c3l: by the way, obfuscated swearing is still swearing and not allowed in here
<Captain_Haddock> dolomite: looking, thanks
<c3l> maco: oh :D well if my display settings got fixed, there wouldn't be any swearing =)
<c3l> and of course, im sorry. wont happen again
<dolomite> c3l: no excuse. unless you find a word like that in the source code
<Captain_Haddock> dolomite: is that a little dated? From what I read, samba uses some new authentication system.. and all the init.d restart business has all been thrown out of the window, right?
<apparle> hi guys
<EXCHIM> Hi
<Captain_Haddock> hi
<dolomite> Captain_Haddock: you're probably right about the authentication stuff. I used the NFSHowTo on that site and had nothing but succes.
<dolomite> Captain_Haddock: and the init.d stuff is just deprecated; there are still ways to restart processes
<dolomite> Captain_Haddock: I'd take maco's advice and tread lightly with samba
<maco> dolomite: finding a word like that in the linux kernel source code is /easy/
<Captain_Haddock> dolomite: roger. re: init.d - things seem even more confusing than usual now :/
<dolomite> maco: #
<boris_> reading the manual for pm-action at manpages.ubuntu.com: ``Calling them from the command line is also possible, but it is not guaranteed that all programs in your desktop session keep working as expected.''
<boris_> Do i need to worry about that?
<cuznt> i have ubuntu 3 times on one hard drive and want to delete 1. is that possible?
<dolomite> cuznt: how do you have 3 ubuntus on one drive?
<dolomite> cuznt: in other words, are they still being useful (i.e. / /home swap)
<cuznt> well one i will keep, it is small in case the other breaks
<cuznt> but the other one is a farce
<DarthFrog> cuznt: Hopefully the one you wish to delete isn't the one with your GRUB installation.
<cuznt> i will leave it for now then
<dolomite> cuznt: yes...and didn't you create these at some point?
<cuznt> one was a failed install
<dolomite> cuznt: back everything up and do a clean install/format of your drive. that'll get rid of it! :D
<cuznt> nothing worked right.. it just did something weird and nothing worked right
<konstantinos> hi
<boris_> i mean, putting the computer to sleep is as "easy" as pressing the sleep button, i thought there must be a way to do the same, just at a later time point?...
<jimmy51_> small complaint... after installing the 3D nvidia drivers (current version) the Kubuntu boot screen is super ugly.  is that expected?
<boris_> jimmy51_: same here, i have learned to ignore it :)
<moetunes> I remember seeing someone mention a bug report about that jimmy51_
<boris_> i will rephrase my initial question: has anyone read the description part of the pm-action manual page, and understands what paragraphs 2 and 3 are supposed to mean?? (here the manual page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/pm-action.8.html)
<dolomite> jimmy51_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<jimmy51_> ah
<jimmy51_> thanks
<jimmy51_> it sure is ugly
<dolomite> jimmy51_: the fix is to slow down your boot
<dolomite> jimmy51_: for me, I didn't care enough about pretty graphics to slow down the boot
<jimmy51_> oh, yuck.  me neither.  it's just not impressive to the people around here i'm trying to convert :(
<dolomite> jimmy51_: well, I understand that approach too. I think the boot slowdown is like 5 seconds
<dolomite> so weight that out
<jimmy51_> eh, i'll just drop a jelly bean on the floor when that part of the boot shows up
<moetunes> boris_: those paragraphs say that to use it properly you are advised to use a program that interfaces with it properly
<jimmy51_> they'll look at the jelly bean and never even notice the super ugly logo :)
<dolomite> jimmy51_: haha
<khider> Hello all, my add and remove software GUI does not work, is there anything I can do to get it fixed?
<dolomite> khider: what happens that it doesn't work?
<dolomite> khider: did you upgrade to 10.04?
<khider> dolomite: The search packages field is greyed out, I cannot type anything
<boris_> moetunes: i guessed that much; what would be such a program? where do i read how to interface with it properly? anyway, i tried it out, it works, i guess i can worry about it when it breaks. thank you for the help!
<dolomite> khider: have you tried reinstalling kpackagekit?
<khider> dolomite: The problem started when I did the upgrade, which was problematic to begin with
<khider> dolomite: What is teh command line to re-install it?
<dolomite> khider: sudo apt-get remove --purge kpackagekit
<dolomite> khider: I guess you could just do sudo apt-get install --reinstall kpackagekit
<moetunes> boris_: I would do   apt-cache search power-manager   to find what options there are
<khider> dolomite: http://pastebin.ca/1871449  (you see how bad it all is?)
<dolomite> khider: oh! I didn't realize you have broken packages
<khider> dolomite: Is there a way to fix?
<dolomite> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<khider> dolomite: http://pastebin.ca/1871450
<boris_> moetunes: the kde program must be called something else, this only gives me gnome-power-manager and xfce4-foo programs
<dolomite> khider: one sec
<boris_> moetunes: but as i said, it seems to work fine, i will worry about it if it breaks
<newyork> hi guys, the musicplayback in my kubuntu 10.4 system is very fast, mpd with mpc also in firefox with youtube, the sound playback makes 3second jumps, any idea how i can fix this?
<moetunes> boris_: k :]
<dolomite> khider: please tell me the output of uname-r
<dolomite> *uname -r
<khider> dolomite: http://pastebin.ca/1871453
<khider> dolomite: 2.6.32-21-generic
<dolomite> khider: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<khider> dolomite: http://pastebin.ca/1871456
<khider> dolomite: Pretty bad, huh?
<dolomite> khider: yes it is.
<khider> I wonder if there is a linux doctor in the house
<khider> dolomite: Any way to fix or is it beyond hope?
<dolomite> khider: and does sudo dpkg --configure linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<dolomite> produce the same error?
<DarthFrog> Try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dolomite> DarthFrog: he already did. http://pastebin.ca/1871450
<DarthFrog> Then sudo apt-get -f install
<khider> dolomite: http://pastebin.ca/1871461
<dolomite> khider: yeah, the -f might help ya
<DarthFrog> or apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get, of course. :-)
<dolomite> DarthFrog: the header is not configuring
<dolomite> DarthFrog: I'll just fill you in b/c I'm taking off. He upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now his package configuration is broken.
<khider> DarthFrog: dolomite http://pastebin.ca/1871462
<DarthFrog> I'm leaving myself in a few minutes.
<khider> Is there anything that can be done or am I screwed?
<DarthFrog> Oh, it can be fixed.  But perhaps not easily.
<SK-[BBS]> kde installed. brb rebooting
<dolomite> khider: try sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<DarthFrog> Try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic"
<dolomite> khider: yeah, what Darth said; it's better
<DarthFrog> Do the --purge that dolomite suggests first.
<dolomite> DarthFrog: haha, second guessing ourselves
<DarthFrog> :-)  I like the idea of a purge.
<khider> dolomite: OKAy, done--now what?
<dolomite> khider: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<khider> dolomite: So far so good....
<khider> dolomite: Next?
<dolomite> khider: well, did it configure and everything?
<khider> dolomite: http://pastebin.ca/1871464
<DarthFrog> khider: Cut 'n paste this:  alias lspkg="dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less"
<khider> dolomite: I am not sure...I see no errors
<dolomite> khider: you should be set! open your package manager
<DarthFrog> then "lspkg | grep linux" and post the results to pastebin.
<khider> dolomite: No, still greyed out
<dolomite> ok, then follow DarthFrog's stuff
<dolomite> khider: and it might help to reinstall kpackagekit now
<khider> dolomite: Okay, thanks. Darth Frog, what is next?
<dolomite> khider: and check your /etc/apt/sources.list to ensure that they're all correct (should say lucid, not karmic)
<khider> dolomite: I do not get errors now, but I still cannot get kpackage to work
<DarthFrog> khider: What did the "lspkg" command I gave you above tell you?
<khider> DarthFrog: The next line retruned nothing
<DarthFrog> Did you issue the alias command first?
<khider> DarthFrog: http://pastebin.ca/1871471
<DarthFrog> Pastebin is slow.
<DarthFrog> Still not loaded.
<tsimpson> pastebin.ca is _always_ slow
<dolomite> khider: must be this canadian thing
<tsimpson> try ubuntu.pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com
<DarthFrog> <-- is Canadian. :-)
<dolomite> khider: please switch to paste.ubuntu.com
<dolomite> ^ is fast
<khider> DarthFrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427830/
<khider> (Khider is from toronto, ontario, canada)
<DarthFrog> khider: OK, now:  lspkg | grep linux
<khider> DarthFrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427831/
<DarthFrog> Bingo, they're installed.
<dolomite> DarthFrog: now he needs his package manager
<khider> openoffice and the kpackagekit
<dolomite> khider: please issue: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kpackagekit
<DarthFrog> I leave that in other hands.  I need to go rebuild a server. :-)
<dolomite> DarthFrog: have fun
<dolomite> khider: I have five minutes
<DarthFrog> dolomite: The --purge was a good idea.
<khider> DarthFrog: Thank you
<dolomite> DarthFrog: it's my fallback!
<DarthFrog> khider: You're very welcome.
<jinzougen> I recently upgraded to Lucid, and java is no longer working. Java applications say that there is no suitable java machine installed. I tried to install sun java6 via aptitude but it says the package is not found...
<khider> dolomite: Okay, now--how do we get kpackage kit and open office to work again?
<Erod> jinzougen: Java packages are in the partner repository.
<jinzougen> Erod, so I have to update the sources to include this repo?
<dolomite> khider: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kpackagekit
<khider> dolomite: I did that, the same net result--a greyedout input field
<Erod> jinzougen: Add "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" in kpackagekit other sources or directly to /etc/apt/sources.list
<dolomite> khider: sudo apt-get remove --purge kpackagekit && sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dolomite> haha
<jinzougen> Thanks, I was just attempting to look up the url
<khider> Also, I cannot install pen office either http://paste.ubuntu.com/427835/
<dolomite> khider: I'm attempting to help you fix your package manager
<khider> (installing synaptic--hope that works)
<dolomite> khider: its evident that you have a lot of broken packages. is a clean install out of the question?
<jimmy51_> what's a good visual way to see the physical drives and their partitions in kubuntu 10.04?
<jimmy51_> (similar to diskmgmt.msc in Windows)
<khider> dolomite: I have so many e-mails and other important info that I am worried about losing
<khider> I have the OS on a 64G flash drive and the /home on a tera-byte drive
<khider> I am worried about things going screwy
<dolomite> khider: well, see if synaptic helps your problem. back up your /home and consider doing a fresh install.
<dolomite> khider: i need to go.
<khider> dolomite: Thanks for your help
<jinzougen> Erod, thanks a lot. Everything's peachy now :)
<speedvin_> Why g++ is not provided with gcc package by default
<speedvin_> ?
<EXCHIM> Hi everybody
<speedvin_> hi
<aleboco> How can I share the Internet connection in lucid using network-manager-kde?
<moetunes> !ics | aleboco these links might help
<ubottu> aleboco these links might help: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<aleboco> moetunes: i saw the first link already, but i thought it should be as easy as to set an ad-hoc connection up instead
<moetunes> aleboco: I've never tried it but think there might be a couple of steps at least
<aleboco> moetunes: yeah it may be. however the stuff i've found on the internet it's quite confusing :(
<jimmy51_> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 423 kB, installed size 2836 kB
<tilgovi> my apt got destroyed by the lucid upgrade. been searching around but can't find any reports with my problem exactly.
<jimmy51_> wow.  partitionmanager is something i could have been using for years!
<moetunes> aleboco: the first link from ubottu seems pretty straight forward - you don't need to understand the steps just do them in order
<tilgovi> Don't remember the exact error during the upgrade, but now I get broken or not installed errors for apt, lots of other stuff broken on the libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.4.8 not installed
<mvk> i keep getting > Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig ,but when i check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mvk> **) May 04 20:47:26 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
<mvk> it does enable GLX, and there are no EE errors or WW warnings
<Captain_Haddock> tilgovi: if it's any help, you can use aptitude to check if all is well.
<tilgovi> Captain_Haddock: I know. aptitude informs me that all is FUBARd
<Captain_Haddock> pastebin?
<mvk> so i cant play games/ use google-earth, or use desktop effects - ANYONE?!
<mvk> i reinstalled nvidia-glx-185 from repos, afterp purging, also trown away my xorg.conf
<tilgovi> Captain_Haddock: http://www.friendpaste.com/3L0zVmJoduoIo1joVEjhKM
<aleboco> moetunes: yeah it is but i want to do it with network-manager-kde if possible
<tilgovi> I wish aptitude could trim the errors for me and just show me the first failure in the dependency chain.
<tilgovi> so much noise I can't figure out what the cause is
<tilgovi> Captain_Haddock: Seems like it all stems from apt not configuring properly. any idea how to track down the post-installation script error?
<tilgovi> i'm afraid to uninstall apt for fear of not being able to reinstall it
<tilgovi> but right now it's pretty broken
<Captain_Haddock> tilgovi: what happens when you do sudo aptitude install python-apt ?
<tilgovi> Captain_Haddock: same thing. it sets about trying to configure apt first
<Captain_Haddock> tilgovi: dpkg-reconfigure apt ?
<tilgovi> "apt is broken or not fully installed" no other output
<Captain_Haddock> tilgovi: dpkg -a ?
<neosimago> hi people: Is there anyone here with a thinkpad T410 having difficulties getting wireless to work? lspci gives me this as my wireless device: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiMAX/WiFi Link 6050 Series (rev 35)
<tilgovi> Captain_Haddock: that just tells me it needs an action option
<Captain_Haddock> tilgovi: er, dpkg --configure -a
<tilgovi> same errors but without needing to say Yes or telling me about the packages it will install/remove when/if it ever finishes configuring the rboken stuff
<CartoonCat> erm
<CartoonCat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<CartoonCat> per the link, i am trying to fix the module race condition. that says how to do it for gdm, but, i use kdm obviously. anyone know the correct way?
<tilgovi> Captain_Haddock: ^^ any more suggestions?
<Captain_Haddock> tilgovi: nope, sorry. You should try posting this on launchpad. Might get some expert help.
<Captain_Haddock> or reinstall apt, I guess.
<tilgovi> thanks
<mavErik> hi, in my 10.04 i can't use finger print on my hp pavillion...cuold someone help me?
<buckfast> can I disable the network manager in kubuntu and set the network manually?
<Captain_Haddock> buckfast: sure
<Captain_Haddock> <-- uses wicd instead
<mavErik> anyone could help me?
<buckfast> Captain_Haddock: how do i do it
<buckfast> I mean, disable all network managers
<buckfast> and just set everything with config files
<pingveno> I just did the upgrade to 10.04 and now my screen dims to 0% whenever a power profile is set, regardless of the power profile and any adjustments.
<pingveno> This is a ThinkPad T43 with an ATI discrete graphics card, if that makes any difference.
<mavErik> anyone can use fingerprint reader on hp pavillion?
<kinection> is there a way to turn off font bolding in the console?
<kinection> with the update to lucid, it seems to be bolding certain things, and since i use a bitmap font (proggy), everything looks wrong and cut off
<mavErik> in the official forum anyone were able to resolve the problem...
<compilerwriter> before I resort to the extreme measure of reinstalling in 32 bit is there someone here who can help me get flash working completely in 64 bit?
<doleyb_> compilerwriter: did you try the adobe flash64 beta download?
<compilerwriter> no doleyb_ I did not.
<doleyb_> compilerwriter: its this link http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html and it goes in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<compilerwriter> I will give that a try doleyb_
<compilerwriter> thanks
<doleyb_> kinection: I have that same problem, but didnt fix it yet
<smokealot> a easier way is to install flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<smokealot> it should be in apt-get off the bat
<compilerwriter> tried that smokealot.  didn't work.
<noober> hello is ipod/phone support from ubuntu ported in kubuntu?
<fbxxkl> How come movie player always does this No URI handler implemented for "dvd"
<qwebirc4417> I have totally botched my upgrade/desktop/plasma
<tsimpson> noober: Kubuntu _is_ Ubuntu, just with a KDE GUI instead of Gnome
<noober> yeah i know
<qwebirc4417> I need some help fixing my system to be usable again
<smokealot> compilerwriter your trying to use firefox ?
<qwebirc4417> I get the the login screen and go to log in, but everytime the splash menu starts the screen goes black for a second and then returns to the login screen
<tsimpson> so it should works, if it doesn't work with a specific application, you can use the gnome app you know it works with
<noober> okay, so i'll parafraze :)
<compilerwriter> yes.
<noober> is gnome's support for ipod/phone existing in kde?
<noober> :)
<compilerwriter> someone earlier pointed me to some sort of wrapper that got flash sort of working.
<smokealot> thats weird man i just reinstalled kubuntu the first thing i did was install that flash-plugin and it worked perfect on a amd64 bit laptop
<noober> there is a underlying software for that, but the whole mount/sync stuff is stuffed in gnome, and not in kde
<doleyb_> smokealot: and you have a 64bit os too?
<smokealot> yep
<compilerwriter> took forever to load but then only video and no sound  and then only once did it work?
<doleyb_> compilerwriter: you might check to make sure you don't have pulseaudio screwing it up
<tsimpson> noober: most apps that work with ipods/iphones use a shared library, so they if it works in one app, it should work in another
<smokealot> compilerwriter: sometimes non working installtions of flash wont let the flash-plugin work
<smokealot> i did notice that sometimes
<noober> @tsimpson yes, i was just wondering why isn't plug and play stuffed in kde
<ceco> ciao
<ceco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tsimpson> noober: it is
<noober> @tsimpson well it isn't working for me then
<compilerwriter> smokealot well then could help me get rid of all flash and then install the 64 bit thing
<tsimpson> well I use rockbox for my ipod, and it just works
<caprea> Help! My KDE/ Plasma Desktop is broken, how can I fix it?
<caprea> I've got console access only
<noober> @tsimpson agh.. i just want to ssh my mp3's and forget about it... apple products are frustrating :)
<smokealot> compilerwriter: i myself could not get it working untill i reinstalled fresh and only installed firefox then flash to get it to work
<tsimpson> noober: that's why I use rockbox, I _can_ just copy them over
<caprea> I removed my .kde directory, I tried apt-get remove kubuntu* and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<speedvin_> and what?
<compilerwriter> Well I can do a fresh reinstall fairly easily I have a seperate home partition.  I will try that first then.
<noober> @tsimpson i have ipod touch, so no luck with rockbox
<ceco> ola
<smokealot> compilerwriter: thats best
<tsimpson> !it | ceco
<ubottu> ceco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<compilerwriter> Well going to reboot.
<smokealot> compilerwriter: alright good luck
<compilerwriter> Well it is worth a shot.
<noober> off to stain my pristine kde with gnome software <.< apple, what are you making me do
<smokealot> compilerwriter: thats the only way i ever got flash working too
<lfaraone> Hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop on top of an existing ubuntu-desktop system to try it out. I find that the Power Management KDE Module does not detect that my CPU supports frequency scaling, nor does it notice that I have a battery at all. How can I debug this?
<caprea> After upgrading to Kubuntu 10 from 9, I cant log in to my system. Everytime I go to log in the screen goes black then reshows the login screen
<doleyb_> caprea: did you try alt-f1 and console log in?
<smokealot> caprea: i had a simular problem my screen would turn green then show a very blurry login screen then it would repeat over and over
<smokealot> i could not fix it tho ):
<smokealot> had to reinstall
<caprea> yes I did
<pingveno> Repeat question: I just did the upgrade to Lucid and now my screen dims to 0% whenever a power profile is set, regardless of the power profile and any adjustments.
<caprea> wait I think I misunderstood
<caprea> what does alt-f1 do
<caprea> smokealot: I could reinstall but I cant lose certain data folders
<caprea> plus I cant burn a CD to boot from
<pingveno> Modification: It also dims randomly when I am using it.
<Mamarok> caprea: Alt+F1 will not do much, I guess he meant Ctrl+Alt+F1
<caprea> I did ctrl-alt-f2 and was able to log in that way
<caprea> so I can get console access
<caprea> but when i try 'startx' it doesnt go.. I think because it already running the login screen?
<pingveno> caprea: You need to do startx -- :1
<lfaraone> maco: poke
<caprea> Server is already active for display 0
<caprea> I tried removing the .kde directory and that didnt fix it
<caprea> I tried removing and installing kubuntu* from apt-get
<maco> lfaraone: ?
<lfaraone> maco: I decided to try out Kubuntu due to some S/R issues in Gnome. S/R works fine from the command line in KDE (despite refusing to suspend in GNOME), but the Power Management Console does not detect my battery or CPU scaling. (GNOME was able to do so)
<maco> lfaraone: file bug?
<lfaraone> maco: well, I'm not sure if it's a bug or I somehow messed up my installation <_<;
 * lfaraone just installed kubuntu-desktop y-day.
<maco> lfaraone: i dont think it sees my cpu scaling either, so im going with bug
<lfaraone> maco: does it see your battery?
<maco> yes
<maco> itll be a bug in powerdevil, i expect
<Twey> lfaraone: So did I… it didn't work :-\
<lfaraone> maco: I don't have such a package installed, and it doesn't show up in an apt-cache search.
<maco> lfaraone: that might be part of kdebase...
<c3l> I remember some program in gnome that automatically found my iPhone and showed its photos. is ther anything in kde that can do the same?
<smokealot> ive been trying
<smokealot> mine does not even show up
<smokealot> in gnome it does tho automticly
<smokealot> like you said
<c3l> smokealot: so how do we solve this?
<smokealot> im still trying to find out
<c3l> smokealot: one way is of course to go over SSH (assuming your jailbroken)
<c3l> but afaik it is f-spot that is finding the iphone in gnome
<samoura> l;
<family> hi all
<c3l> hi there
<Guest52974> java -version  OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8)...  plus i've installed icedtea6-plugin   When I try to run an applet in yahoo games for instance, I just get a blank window.   How to fix?
<aleboco> is there a way to share internet connection, specifically using network-manager-kde?
<caprea> Ive determined my system is hosed and have to install fresh
<caprea> is there a DVD image, or a way to do it by network?
<Guest52974> Also I've configured firefox to accept popups from  games.yahoo.com   The window pops up but there's a blank area where the java applet shouid be.     about:plugins list a bunch of idedtea stuff.  What is wrong?
<c3l> theres lots of ways to do it, I prefer using an USB-stick, caprea
<caprea> hmmm thats an option
<caprea> I think I have a stick with 512mb
<caprea> how much would I need?
<caprea> can you explain that process to me c31
<c3l> caprea: as the image is made to fit a CD, at least 700mb is needed
<c3l> caprea: but just burning to a CD is perhaps the easiest and fatest
<Guest52974> just make sure you test the CD/DVD before installing from it
<Guest52974> test = verify
<Guest52974> Should I purge IcedTea and install Sun
<Guest52974> i might need some icedtea if sun is hot <--- a little geek humour
<oxymoron> Does somebody know if its possible to change Wine icons showed in systray? :P
<jimmy51_> is there no more menu.lst in 10.04?
<txwikinger> jimmy51_: yes grub2 has a different configuration structure
<jimmy51_> txwikinger: what's the file i'm looking for if i want to investigate the configuration formerly handled by menu.lst?
<txwikinger> !grub2 | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jimmy51_> txwikinger: ah, grub.cfg.  Thanks for the link :)
<txwikinger> jimmy51_: you are welcome
<robwlo531> hi, despide of the broken plymouth screen with nivida drivers kubuntu 10.04 rocks awesome: my UMTS stick runs at 400KB/s lots of ugly drawing artifacts are gone...good job & congrats to the makers!
<caprea> How can I check if my processor is 32 or 64 without opening the box?
<benkay86> robwlo531: Uh, thanks, but your audience is more likely to be here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Final/Kubuntu/Feedback
<caprea> is there a console command I can use?
<benkay86> caprea: If you know the model number, you can Google for it.
<caprea> well.. its a dell model number, and I cant tell because you can order it with 64bit windows or 32 bit windows
<robwlo531> I just _had_ to disable nepomuk as it consumes together with virtuoso > 50% of CPU (dualcore) and that is unacceptable. Is that a bug or just me?
<robwlo531> benkay86: I was looking for some feedback link on kubuntu.org, but there I could'nt find any. so, thx
<caprea> I just dont know what version of kubuntu to download
<caprea> I dont know if I should get 32 or 64
<jimmy51_> i'm officially a fan of UUID's now
<jimmy51_> caprea: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Captain_Haddock> caprea: you want to find this out in windows?
<caprea> no.. its a broken linux system
<caprea> im reinstalling
<caprea> want to be sure to get the right version
<Captain_Haddock> caprea: most hardware diagnostic tools should do so
<Captain_Haddock> stuff like lshw
<Captain_Haddock> (from the cli)
<caprea> this is a broken system, if its not already installed it wont get installed
<robwlo531> capera: if memory > 4GB take 64bit as the CPU is very likey to be 64bit then, otherwise 32bit is fine
<jimmy51_> caprea: if you're booted to linux (liveCD or whatever) you can run lshw as Captain_Haddock said, or run "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<jimmy51_> either one will output information on the CPU
<caprea> im looking at cpuinfo now
<Guest52974> caprea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<jimmy51_> caprea: look under model name
<Guest52974> and what jimmy said
<robwlo531> anybody experiencing heavy CPU usage with nepomuk on 10.04, too?
<jimmy51_> caprea: mine says Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20Ghz.  The key is E2200.  if you google "ark E2200" you get a link to intel's product page for that processor
<jimmy51_> caprea: including 64 bit or not
<caprea> Intel Core 2 Duo, I guess this means it can run either 32bit or 64bit right
<caprea> ah
<jimmy51_> caprea: does it have a model code?  E2200, X3450, etc?
<benkay86> grep "model name" /proc/cpuinfo
<caprea> E8500 @3.16Ghz
<benkay86> Yes, it supports EMT64.
<jimmy51_> caprea: definitely 64 bit capable.
<benkay86> So you may install either the 32 or 64-bit version of Kubuntu, whichever you prefer.
<Guest52974> bigger is better :-)
<jimmy51_> caprea: how much RAM do you have?
<caprea> I do a lot of intensive stuff on this machine, but I also want grater compatibility (like Flash)
<caprea> 4Gb I think
<emorris> hi, does anyone happen to know what the equivalent of kdeaddons is in Ubuntu Lucid? Thanks
<caprea> 4GB
<benkay86> 64-bit flash works fine if you follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<jimmy51_> caprea: eh, you're on the line then.  i've got 4GB but installed 64 bit in case i add more.
<Guest52974> yeah i did that too
<benkay86> caprea: Also, if you do video encoding and such, 64-bit will give you a marginal performance boost even without the extra RAM.
<caprea> its a science lab machine, number crunching and image processing
<benkay86> 64-bit would probably be a good idea then.
<benkay86> Unless you are memory constrained and don't need double-precision, but that's most unlikely.
<jimmy51_> caprea: ah, good. 32 and 64 are numbers, and 64 is twice 32.  it should be twice as fast then.
<jimmy51_> caprea:   :)       totally a joke
<caprea> rigt
<caprea> I seem to remember there being no 64 bit flash for sometime
<jimmy51_> benkay86: did you do the pre-release 64 bit version, or the 32 bit version with some mods?
<caprea> so I think Ill go with 32
<benkay86> The "pre-release" (its several years old now) of course.
<jimmy51_> benkay86: ok.  i'll try that one...
<benkay86> This is a bit off-topic, but has anyone here gotten OpenCL working on Lucid? I noticed there's a PPA for the ati-stream OpenCL SDK, but I haven't had a chance to try it yet...
<benkay86> caprea: If you are doing scientific computing with high-precision floats or large integers, then 64-bit would clearly be the better choice.
<caprea> its not high precision
<caprea> its more like biology visualization software
<Guest52974> flash has come around, happy 64 bitting!
<benkay86> caprea: By "high precision" I mean "Uses the type double, uint64, or long int". Most scientific software does this.
<benkay86> On the other hand, if you're software truly doesn't use 64-bit datatypes, then 32-bit is better because pointers to memory end up taking half the space.
<caprea> thanks benkay86
<jimmy51_> hmm... no response from the keyserver for the 64 bit flash ppa
<benkay86> jimmy51_: The Ubuntu keyserver is slow. Try a few more times.
<benkay86> Oh dear, the keyserver really is down. Again. >-(
<CartoonCat> ok so still getting the radeon module race condition, or at least the error that says that the wiki says means it is. is it possible to get the mismatch error for another reason?
<caprea> when I unmount do I do unmount /dev/sdb1 or unmount /mtn/backup ?
<benkay86> Unmount the mountpoint, i.e., /mnt/backup
<caprea> the device is still listed under /mnt/backup
<neosimago> hi people: have there been anyone here looking to get the wifi working on their thinkpad T410?
<fbxxkl> Anyone here experienced with k3b I am trying to make a video file on my computer into a DVD but I am not sure how (if its even possible)
<benkay86> caprea: lsof /mnt/backup to see if anything is still using it.
<neosimago> fbxxkl: you'll need a app to create the dvd menu, there's some applications to do that; and probably some opensource apps to convert your files to the right mpeg formats and create the vob files you need in a DVD. search in synaptic for dvd... some apps should pop up.
<fbxxkl> neosimago: ok great thanks
<caprea> ok I just burned a new image of kubuntu but for some reason computer not booting from it.
<caprea> I dont see int he BIOS the option to boot form CD
<caprea> but I know Ive done it
<neosimago> caprea: did you check the crc on the image you burned from?
<caprea> no
<caprea> is crc the m5h?
<neosimago> caprea: because you should also burn it as an iso, of course you know about that also.
<neosimago> md5
<neosimago> caprea: md5sum
<caprea> yeah
<caprea> I burned it onto a DVD from the ISO
<caprea> oh wait
<caprea> its working once I selected USB CD Drive from the boot menu
<caprea> thanks guys
<caprea> but whats crc?
<neosimago> caprea: then it sounds like the disk may be fine; just the boot source on the system needs to be verified.
<neosimago> caprea: crc (md5) is a checksum to verify the data is the same as it should be. (written, and read verification) ciculatory redundancy check.
<caprea> I was able to do the built-in tool on the installer to check the disk for defects, it is fine. The boot menu is just mislabeled or misleading. Calling my CD drive a USB device
<Luija1006> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu 10.04 but the resolution is not the best I can tell... how I can adjust it for my nvidia graphics? Thanks :)
<neosimago> caprea: that's probably it then right? verify the bios to boot the way you want it.
<neosimago> Luija1006: nvidia-settings
<caprea> yep
<Luija1006> neosimago: where I can find that option?
<liddell> Hello friends! I have a problem here I wonder if anybody might have some insight on: I decided to switch my video card drivers from the default xorg ati one to the fglrx one, and my system started booting straight to a command line. I tried removing the fglrx driver and it gives me some error about not being able to remove it. I am booted into a liveCD right now - I tried the command chroot to try and run synaptic to uninstall fglrx
<liddell> and put back the xorg driver on my non-live system but it gives me some error about not being able to fork py. Is there a better way to go about this? Thanks!
<neosimago> Luija1006: install it via synaptic
<neosimago> Luija1006: or run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings'
<Luija1006> neosimago: I can tell the system changed: before you had to go to hardware drivers and configure it, now you have to install it, pretty interesting :)
<Luija1006> neosimago: Just kinda wanted to act like a linux noob this day lol
<liddell> Nobody?
<liddell> ./Anybody :) ?
<CartoonCat> anyone able to help with configuring kms/radeon (wiki says race condition)
<caprea> Okay, I have a fresh install of Kubuntu 10 !
<caprea> The first thing I notice and would like to fix is multiple monitors, its seems that the 'Display' section identifies two monitors, but its identifying them as the same
<caprea> as in: one monitor display both 'DVI 1' and 'DVI 2'
#kubuntu 2010-05-05
<CartoonCat> this is lovely
<CartoonCat> lucid, recovery mode, hardlocked with init ureadahead error-other
<CartoonCat> seams that ntfs3g isnt a part of the kernel ?!
<digitxp> What are the differences between Kubuntu and Kubuntu Netbook (beyond the netbook launcher)?
<chx> I just upped to lucid and with every notification a 'recent notification' window also pops up . annoying. how can i make it go away?
<terry_> After upgrading to the latest kubuntu release, my ability to send screen ouput to another VGA device is lost. Pressing Fn+F8 does nothing. Any ideas?
<kristi> hello
<kristi> i have a problem
<kristi> with my kubuntu
<terry_> Me too
<terry_> After upgrading to 10.04 LTS, I am unable to send screen output through the VGA port to another device. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> terry_, which graphics card?
<terry_> nvidia
<BluesKaj> terry_, you may need to upgrade the driver
<terry_> How can I tell which driver I have?
<caprea> my system is not detected my second monitor, how can I check what drivers its using?
<chx> my mouse went crazy since i updated to lucid :(
<chx> my pointer moves
<chx> but it does not click:(
<Viking667> Is there any way of running a Gnome panel applet on a KDE4 panel?
<JontheEchidna> The two are too different, so it cannot be done. Which applet are you thinking of, though? It's possible that there's a Plasma widget that accomplishes the same thing
<Viking667> gcdemu
<Viking667> nothing came up in a simple apt-cache search
<Viking667> (nothing KDE-related, anyhow)
<Viking667> and gcdemu is a front end for the cdemu binary from "cdemu-client"; and shows status of loaded CDs, and allows loading of CD images. (open, find, select)
<JontheEchidna> I don't think there's a panel applet for that, per se. Maybe something like acetoneiso would be a suitable KDE replacement?
<JontheEchidna> (I've not used it, but I know it does iso mounting)
<Viking667> hmmmm.
<Viking667> might be an option. I just hope it's as light as cdemu
<Viking667> That's one thing I have to say for gnome, for me at least it just seems to "fit" together well, and seems lower loading than KDE.
<Viking667> <shrug>
<JontheEchidna> As long as acetone can get things mounted like a real device, you'd probably be able to control mounting/ejecting from the existing KDE device notifier in the system tray
<Viking667> mmm. Does it handle multi-session?
<Viking667> err, sorry, mixed-mode CDs?
<JontheEchidna> The device notifier? I'd doubt it. Mainly, it handles notification of newly-plugged removable devices, and offers unmount/eject actions for these
<JontheEchidna> as well as options for opening the devices
<JontheEchidna> Good luck, anyways. I have a show to catch. ;)
<jimmy51> hello, i just followed the instructions to install 64 bit flash.  it plays video but no sound. whats up with that?
<bkl271> have there been any bug fixes since the day of the lucid lynx release? upon running "sudo aptitude update" i've gotten a grand total of one update since last thursday
<jimmy51> umm, no comments in over an hour?
<jimmy51> is something wrong with my 10.04 IRC client? :)
<darkdelusions> that how the kunutu channel rolls :)
<zus> jimmy51,  i just pretty much logged in tonight
<jimmy51> must not be any bugs in 10.04.
<jimmy51> either that, or they're so serious no one can connect to irc
<zus> nno i've been in and out all day in irc
<darkdelusions> I am trying to decide now when I put my linux drive back in my laptop if i wanna install ubuntu or kubuntu
<jimmy51> darkdelusions: Kubuntu
<jimmy51> then again, i'm in #kubuntu so i might be biased
<darkdelusions> jimmy51 it my flavor of choice tbh
<zus> darkdelusions,  im thinking on  at least installing ubuntu-desktop as well though
<darkdelusions> I am not sure if i wanna go threw the hassel thou of trying to configure mumbler (linux vent client) to use alsa instead of pluse
<darkdelusions> I just really dislike the gnome interface
<jimmy51> me too
<jimmy51> can't beat kde4
<jimmy51> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<darkdelusions> See I didnt like kde 5 at first
<darkdelusions> err
<darkdelusions> 4
<darkdelusions> then it grew on me
<darkdelusions> have you guys updated to 10.4 yet? and other then grub issue have you guy run to alot of issues?
<jimmy51> i didn't like the first version, but my complaints were pretty much fixed by the time 9.10 came out
<jimmy51> i updated to 10.04 from 9.10 and everything worked except for my 3d drivers.
<jimmy51> i was running a self compiled version of the nvidia driver and it wrecked things pretty bad
<darkdelusions> i dont really every upgrade I generally just wipe my root parition and reinstall
<jimmy51> that's what i ended up doing
<darkdelusions> everytime i have attempted to upgrade horrable things have happened
<jimmy51> i had been upgrading since 6.10 ot 7.04 (i don't remember) and decided it was time for a fresh install
<jimmy51> hehe
<jimmy51> fresh is better, if you can deal with it
<darkdelusions> its not that big of a deal
<jimmy51> my wife just came in with the baby, time to go
<jimmy51> good luck with kubuntu on the laptop
<darkdelusions> later jim
<darkdelusions> I see some of my issues got fixed in 10.4 which is nice
<darkdelusions> like jack sensing for my motherboard
<darkdelusions> and the asus light sensor issue
<xrfang> my newly installed kubuntu10.04 will occasionally auto-logoff, even auto shutdown, how can I check what is the problem (i.e. what log file shall I check)? thanks
<zus> ktorrent interface changed a bit
<njathan> i am currently running kubuntu 9.04. I have downloaded the 10.04 disk, and want to upgrade my system... any pointers on how to do this?
<dolomite> njathan: you have the live cd?
<njathan> dolomite: i have both live and alternate CD
<dolomite> use the alternate cd
<njathan> dolomite: ok... and change the apt repos?
<njathan> dolomite: right now my system only gives me the option to upgrade to 9.10
<bazhang> njathan, you have to go to that first
<dolomite> njathan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<bazhang> unless you wish to fresh install that is, or have a separate home partition
<naruto> brasil?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dolomite> njathan, can I interest you in a fresh install?
<cjae> can I lower nepomuk aggressiveness?
<dolomite> cjae: you can disable it
<cjae> thats it
<dolomite> cjae: all available settings are in system settings>advanced tab>desktop indexing
<njathan> dolomite: bazhang: i have a seperate home & var partitions, but would still like to keep a fresh install as the last option..
<cjae> needs a startup icon so I can start and stop from there
<dolomite> njathan: you'll need to upgrade to 9.10 first. then you can follow my link up there.
<dolomite> cjae: I think you can from the tray icon for strigi
<dolomite> I'm not on my kubuntu machine right now; can't check
<cjae> anyone else know how to get strigi startup icon
<njathan> dolomite: but 9.10 does not work on my laptop :-( i had to downgrade & reinstall 9.04 last time i tried 9.10
<dolomite> njathan: will it work long enough to run the installer for 10.04?
<cjae> dolomite: thanks btw
<dolomite> cjae: have fun
<njathan> dolomite: if the system requires a reboot after upgrading to 9.10, then i'll never get to even the command line
<cjae> Anyone else having firefox use a bunch of resources when not even open
<cjae> possibly after last closing it
<dolomite> njathan: have you looked at the link I sent you? the more I research, the less confident I am that you can't upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04
<dolomite> cjae: you've closed the browser and it's using up resources?
<njathan> dolomite: i am looking at it... trying a hand at 'mount -o loop alternate-cd' to try out stuff
<cjae> well I just assumed it was strigi indexing but I have been away from this box for awhile and  after I stopped strigi it was still happening and a check of system monitor showed firefox using 45% of cpu
<dolomite> njathan: I say you just give the upgrade a shot. I think if it worked from 9.10 it'll work for 9.04
<cjae> but no open instances of firefox running
<dolomite> cjae: weird. if you kill the process then open and close firefox, does it happen again?
<dolomite> in other words, is it consistently doing this?
<cjae> dolomite: havent got there yet, was just pondering possibilities first
<dolomite> ok. I haven't heard of that happening
<njathan> Can someone confirm if upgrading kubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 requires a system reboot?
 * cjae really wishes konqueror was more compatible
<lucitu> njathan: yes of course..what kde version you have in 9.04?
<njathan> lucitu: 4.2.2
<lucitu> njathan: ok..good.  but suggest you do it in recovery mode because it will kill the X server and my experience is there is no way to get it back
<dolomite> lucitu: njathan is wondering whether or not he can upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04. it's possible isn't it?
<cjae> dolomite: wondering if it was something to do with strigi and firefox?
<lucitu> dolomite: njathan: it's possible but you may have to do some light lifting..:)  i think you may have to upgrade first the libc6 and/or the util-linux?
<dolomite> cjae: you know what strigi is right? I'm not sure it would conflict the way you're reporting
<dolomite> lucitu: njathan: my suggestion was to upgrade first to 9.10 then to 10.04 but apparently 9.04 breaks njathan's laptop
<njathan> dolomite: correction... 9.10 breaks it
<dolomite> is anyone familiar with this XChat program? how can I get the autofill with the tab key to work?
<dolomite> njathan: noted. sorry.
<lucitu> njathan: my take is a fresh install for 10.04..save your data and/or home if separate
<mawst> Can someone explain to me (as a new KDE user) the purpose of those buttons in the upper right and left corners, and can I rid my screen of them?
<dolomite> njathan: you mentioned earlier that clean install is a last resort; any reason why if you already have separate partitions?
<dolomite> mawst: those are part of your plasma desktop. try adding some widgets. kde 4 is for fun!
<cjae> dolomite: yes I know what strigi is, I am saying there might be a conflict between programs
<dolomite> cjae: you could run firefox from a terminal and, when you close it, see why the process would linger
<cjae> dolomite: plus I think this is a serious issue since a look at kern.log shows my cpu at very high temp, what if I had not woke up and noticed
<ArkoldThos_> what was that browser based on Konqueror that is faster and nice?
<njathan> dolomite: the concerns are not really major ones... except i have to fight to get the wireless working again.. (i had a nightmare to get it working in 9.04)
<lucitu> ArkoldThos_: rekonq?
<ArkoldThos_> lucitu, thanks :D
<dolomite> cjae: I'd recommend doing some googling or asking around here.
<lucitu> ArkoldThos_: np
<dolomite> njathan: nightmare with wireless is guaranteed in 10.04 but there's plenty of documentation!
<jayq330> anyone know how i can watch divx vid's on chrome?
<darkdelusion> did they ever change kubuntu to use pluse audio or no?
<jayq330> kmixer
<njathan> dolomite: yeah.. i kinda experienced it in the 10.04 live CD.. the 'nightmare' part i mean :-p
<dolomite> njathan: it's always hit-or-miss. I wouldn't let it hold you back from the upgrade.
<njathan> dolomite: hmm... alright then... going for the upgrade right now.... see you on a 10.04 :-)
<dolomite> njathan: have fun! let us try to help you if you need it.
<njathan> dolomite: thanks!
<dolomite> is anyone using xchat as their irc client?
<bootstrap> dolomite: yes
<dolomite> usually I'm on my kubuntu machine so I'm not using xchat. how can I enable that nifty "autofill with TAB" feature?
<dolomite> (autofill usernames)
<dolomite> bootstrap: the setting in preferences didn't do the trick so that's why I'm asking
<bootstrap> um, I'm confused, are you on xchat now?
<dolomite> yep
<bootstrap> doleyb:
<bootstrap> it is working for me
<bootstrap> by default,
<dolomite> you enabled it in the preferences?
<bootstrap> i don't use it, but it is on, let me look
<dolomite> bootstrap: nevermind, it does work; it's just less user friendly than my irc client in kubuntu
<bootstrap> it shouldn't be, what are you on
<dolomite> crunchbang. it requires that I begin typing the name and then it'll consider auto-completing
<bootstrap> yeah, that is what I have always experienced with it
<marcel> hallo spricht hier jemand deutsch
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bootstrap> ex: if i just hit 'b' then tab, i will get a list of all the 'b' usernames
<wllkmbll> What is the command to take a program you opened through terminal and make it independant so you can close terminal without closing the terminal?
<wllkmbll> the program*
<dolomite> bootstrap: not a major issue but in kubuntu, the default IRC client will just cycle through last-used names
<dolomite> wllkmbl
<dolomite> wllkmbll: try running the program from alt+f2 instead
<wllkmbll> I can't, it's vncviewer, and it needs terminal input for the server and password first.
<dolomite> wllkmbll: so if you run it independently of the terminal, you can't input server/pass?
<wllkmbll> I type it in alt-f2, but when I press enter nothing happens.
<wllkmbll> nvm, it worked this time for some reason
<wllkmbll> thanks
<dolomite> ;)
<cjae> Anyone else running 10.04 so that you can open firefox and see if killall firefox works in terminal
<cjae> mine says no process found when it is clearly open
<Viking667> look for firefox-bin
<dolomite> cjae: perform ps -u <your user name>
<dolomite> cjae: then kill the PID
<cjae> dolomite: Viking667 thanks
<dolomite> yes sir/ma'am
<Viking667> How do I find what package a particular (old) library file is in?
<Viking667> I tried "apt-cache search libgtk-1.2.so" but got nothing back.
<dolomite> have you tried just searching in kpackagekit?
<Viking667> I'm not actually on the machine in question, I'm trying to do this through ssh.
<dolomite> using apt-cache searches for the package not the file
<Viking667> And I've never even seen kpackagekit
<Viking667> yeah, so I figured.
<Viking667> heh. Now someone has woken up over in #ubuntu
<dolomite> by kpackagekit, I just mean your package manager
<Viking667> *blink* *blink*
<dolomite> Viking667: oh, yeah. don't bug us
<Viking667> Right. It was a generic question that could have applied to either kubuntu or ubuntu
<Viking667> I'll try that. Thanks.
<dolomite_> haha, I didn't help you. but you're welcome
<Viking667> dolomite_: actually, you did, sorta. I should have checked synaptic or aptitude first.
<dolomite_> Viking667: always worth a shot!
<Viking667> hm. AS it was, synaptic turned up nothing.
<Viking667> sigh
<dolomite_> Viking667: what about aptitude show <that file minus the .so>
<Viking667> nup. "Unable to show ..."
<dolomite_> Viking667: so you're just trying to upgrade or reinstall an existing lib file?
<Viking667> no?
<Viking667> I'm trying to _install_ it.
<Viking667> but it doesn't seem to be referred to by Ubuntu repositories any more...
<dolomite_> what is it
<Viking667> at least, lucid doesn't show it, and I suspect that even karmic didn't.
<Viking667> Already mentioned it... libgtk-1.2.so
<maco> hang on a second
<Viking667> come to think of it, if that binary wants libgtk-1.2, no doubt it'll want other stuff of that era.
<Viking667> maco: what to?
<Viking667> AIEEEEEEEE... *splat*
<maco> i was doing a file search on packages.ubuntu.com
<maco> yeah libgtk-1.2.so doesnt exist as far as the package query site knows even as far back as dapper
<dolomite_> I'm seeing it for gutsy
<Viking667> hmm?
<dolomite_> haha; are you trying to run a game Viking667?
<maco> dolomite_: in what package?
<Viking667> in which repo? Can't be in main any more.
<maco> oh wait gutsy is gone
<Viking667> dolomite_: sorta. It's a game emulator.
<Viking667> ePSXe
<dolomite_> gutsy is long gone, dudes
<Viking667> yeah. Gutsy died an honourable ...
<Viking667> well, it's gone.
<Viking667> so's Hoary, has'nt it?
<maco> dapper doesnt have it and neither does hardy. didnt expect it to appear post-dapper and be gone so soon
<Viking667> or is that the next one to get the gun?
<maco> hoary was in 2005
<Viking667> sorry, meant hardy.
<Viking667> I forgot there'd been a Hoary way way back in the past
<Viking667> Given I started with Hoary...
<dolomite_> Viking667: I think this might help you
<Viking667> mmmyes?
<maco> the next one to go eol will be jaunty
<Viking667> Is Intrepid one of those LTS versions?
<maco> no, hardy was
<maco> intrepid went eol last week
<Viking667> ah.
<dolomite_> Viking667: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341472&highlight=libgtk-1.2
<maco> but hardy wasnt lts for kubuntu
<maco> just for ubuntu&server
<dolomite_> Viking667: it's for 9.10 but it could help ya
<Viking667> *nod*
<Viking667> I just need for ubuntu
<dolomite_> for ubuntu?
<Viking667> would be useful to remember for my wife's kubuntu machine too, if I come across some games that still want libgtk-1.2
<Viking667> hmmm... actually.... I just realised.
<dolomite_> Viking667: it's the same stuff
<Viking667> ooooooo lookie what I found on her machine... lol.
<dolomite_> no need to get X-rated
<Viking667> Seems I copied over libraries from my Mandriva install... they seem to have worked for her.
<Viking667> I'll slurp them over here... I could use them.
<dolomite_> Viking667: with this espxe, you can just put the playstation game into your disk drive?
<Viking667> don't know. I've used cdrdao to copy it on, including the subchannel
<Viking667> seems to work in pcsx, but gets only so far.
<lyhana8> hi, is there a ralink IRC channel somewhere ?
<lyhana8> I can't get my rt2870 to work on lucid :S
<Viking667> time I went and tried something else, I guess.
<dolomite_> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dolomite_> !ralink | lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: please see above
<lyhana8> dolomite_: nothing about the ralink rt2870
<lyhana8> dolomite_: it doesn't show up in `ifconfig`
<dolomite_> lyhana8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642
<dolomite_> lyhana8: is it USB? this could help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642
<lyhana8> yep it's USB
<CartoonCat> anyone able to help with some dri2 issues ?
<lyhana8> dolomite_: can you resend the links, my laptop crashed~
<CartoonCat> better yet, is there a way to just go back to 9, upgrading to 10.04 was a bad idea
<Captain_Haddock> anyone know how to remove the weird design from the bottom panel's background?
<lyhana8> my wireless card doesn't show up
<lyhana8> it's a ralink rt2870
<Captain_Haddock> lyhana8: check in "Hardware drivers" from the K-menu
<lyhana8> Captain_Haddock: XD I did that
<lyhana8> `lshw -C network` show only my wired card. But when I do a `lsusb` I found the chip
<frogonwheels> lyhana8: do you have the modules for it?
<lyhana8> here is the output of lsusb for my wireless card : http://pastebin.com/KFSU9tAH
<lyhana8> frogonwheels: nop, how do I add it ? and which one I should use rt2870usb or rt2870sta ?
<frogonwheels> try   sudo modprobe rt2870usb
<lyhana8> none of them seem to load
<lyhana8> frogonwheels: I found this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9236718
<lyhana8> frogonwheels: what am I supposed to do/see after adding the module ?
<frogonwheels> iwconfig  and see if it's there
<frogonwheels> lyhana8: did you try the lsmod|grep rt  thing?
<frogonwheels> lyhana8: I've had realtecs for a while.  I used to have to download the module source and compile it - at least things have improved since then.
<lyhana8> yep, the module is present now, but what next ? Is it supposed to enable my card ?
<frogonwheels> lyhana8: did iwconfig  reveal anything?
<lyhana8> yep, the wireless card is missing~
<lyhana8> do I need to restart after the `modprobe rt2870sta` ?
<frogonwheels> lyhana8: no
<frogonwheels> lyhana8:  cat /proc/net/dev   to see if there's really no device
<frogonwheels> looking for a wlan*  most likely
<lyhana8> frogonwheels: eth0, lo, no wlan0 or ra0
<frogonwheels> anything in   tail /var/log/kern.log   that's related?
<frogonwheels> lyhana8: hmm.. did you try the *usb driver?
<lyhana8> I tried rt2870sta, rt2800usb, rt2x00usb
<frogonwheels> and nothing in the kern.log?
<lyhana8> frogonwheels: my kern.log : http://pastebin.com/JJxapTGQ
<CartoonCat> lyhana8: does iwconfig now see a interface ?
<lyhana8> CartoonCat: nop, none of the 3 module I tried show anything
<lyhana8> I got this card working on the beta2 with ndiswrapper but only on open network
<frogonwheels> sorry lyhana8, I'm out of ideas for the time being.
<CartoonCat> lyhana8: this a laptop or desktop?
<lyhana8> CartoonCat: laptop, the chip is a ralink2870 I think i go through a MSI connector
<frogonwheels> lyhana8: I had a look at the log. seems to coroborate your story, that none of those drivers are discovering a device
<lyhana8> frogonwheels: CartoonCat http://pastebin.com/KFSU9tAH
<frogonwheels> http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html maybe?
<CartoonCat> lyhana8: if I were you, I would get a atheros setup (i replace <everything> with atheros cards)
<frogonwheels> lyhana8: just maybe not a ath9k one - ie not a wireless N.
<sidHart> any idea 4.4.3 when?
<CartoonCat> yes jsut not N
<frogonwheels> ath9k wireless N is on the way - but at the moment OpenWRT uses bleeding edge, and it works until it crashes, or reboots the machine
<frogonwheels> .. ubuntu doesn't even work.
<CartoonCat> whats beyond bleeding edge? thats where ath 11n support is at
<frogonwheels> ... well it's up to being bleeding edge now.
<CartoonCat> well, in ath9k. Ive got plenty of 11n radios chuging along
<CartoonCat> oh nice nice, that is marked improve ment
<frogonwheels> .. just not in ubuntu yet. and probably rightly so.
<CartoonCat> ive not bothered with linux + 11n for 6 months heheh
<frogonwheels> I've actually got another build ready to try now  on openwrt :)
<lyhana8> CartoonCat: frogonwheels this is my model, and it seem it can have 3 different wlan chip : http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=nbdriver&maincat_no=135&prod_no=1991
<frogonwheels> gotta love those loose specs.
<CartoonCat> frogonwheels: mines a bit dated (re 6mo)
<frogonwheels> mine's probably from last week.
<lyhana8> CartoonCat: frogonwheels mine is "msi Wireless Lan_3870 / 3871"
<lyhana8> but how I am supposed to choose a pc when the spec are hide and even behind constructor codename~
<CartoonCat> lyhana8: your pretty much stuck with ndis wrapper with that card for now
<CartoonCat> lyhana8: well, it takes lots of research to make sure of the hardware you get
<CartoonCat> mmm, must find ps3N promo codes
<wulfric> noob needs help!!!
<lyhana8> wulfric: noob need explications !!! XD
<lyhana8> wulfric: explain your problem
<wulfric> ntfs volumes ask for password everytime i boot
<wulfric> amarok loses touch of local collection which is on ntfs volume
<frogonwheels> .. then type it in... probablem solved :P
<wulfric> need to rescan collection everytime
<wulfric> @frogon ha ha noob not nuts
<frogonwheels> wulfric: type full names (use <tab> autocomplete) so it will be marked in the irc client.
<wulfric> sorry
<frogonwheels> wulfric: also, put your question on one line where you can :)
<wulfric> ok
<frogonwheels> wulfric: did you try   -o username=<blah>,password=<blah>
<wulfric> where?
<frogonwheels> wulfric: is the volume in your fstab?
<wulfric> yes
<frogonwheels> ok, there's a column for options - try putting them in there.
<sidHart> is 4.43 will be on the backports?
<sidHart> *4.4.3
<wulfric> @frogonwheels not on fstab its a different hard disk so automounted
<lyhana8> sidHart: what is the launchpad page for the backport ?
<sidHart> lyhana8: ?
<lyhana8> there is a launchpad ppa for KDE
<sidHart> lyhana8: ok..will check
<sidHart> lyhana8: nothing there
<sidHart> lyhana8: am curious bec just installed debian sid 4.4.3 and it's very quick..like to compare with kubuntu
<sidHart> significantly faster than 4.4.2 kubuntu
<smokealot> have you tried lenny ?
<sidHart> smokealot: lenny what?  :)
<lyhana8> sidHart: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<smokealot> Debian lenny ?
<sidHart> lyhana8:  thanks much..that's what i'm looking for.
<sidHart> smokealot: nope..using Debian sid..why lenny when you can get squeeze?
<speedvin_> :D
<smokealot> squeeze is not ready
<smokealot> to many bugs
<smokealot> i tried installin it it was going on 5 hours and running and i went back to lenny
<smokealot> would not install at all
<speedvin_> hmm
<speedvin_> I like sid more than testing :D
<speedvin_> Bleeding-Edge :D
<Bucky> hi. in system settings>desktop>general which is the second voice?
<Bucky> something like "the composition is/is not enabled"...
<Bucky> every time i reboot i find this disabled by another application, but the system don't tell me which...
<noaXess> what about this cpu for ubuntu-serv.. no problem right? Intel Xeon W3540: QuadCore
<zita> hello, i have skipe soundworking, but no sound whencall,taiped aplay -l it says card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC262 Analog [ALC262 Analog]
<zita>   Subdevices: 1/1
<zita>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<zita> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<zita>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBotK1> zita: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zita> Is the problem that my second sound card is a modem, it is a problem, if it is so hot so solvo(no chance to disable it in bios)
<zita> hello i have sound problem
<zita> cannot tipe to much becoause ige kicket from flooding
<zita> if i tipe aplay- l
<zita> i get that i have two soundcards and one of themis a modem
<buckfast> How can I set kubuntu to use eth0 for browsing the net and eth1 to connect to a private network?
<CartoonCat> buckfast: do not let eth1 set a default gw
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.4.3 https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<justus> hi
<justus> how can I create a workspace on a black screen?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> how do i show full name of a process by using the command?
<rork> n8w: `ps aux` will show you a list of running processes
<speedvin> rork: top is good for this too ;)
<n8w> rork:  ye ive tried it,but its not exactly what im lookin for
<nikhil_> assitance required, please....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9239913 wireless mouse
<n8w> rork:  i need to monitor processes belongin to db2 in the same way as "top" does
<n8w> right now,im playin around with iotop,top,iostat
<n8w> but i cant get it to do what i need:)
<n8w> for instance, i need to know how much cpu all processes belongin to db2 take...
<speedvin> n8w: tru htop
<speedvin> try*
<n8w> ive got like 10 processes named db2sysc(with different pid)...i need to collect stats for all of them as if it was just oone process
<n8w> i dunno if im expresin myself clear enough:))
<speedvin> ok
<speedvin> you want to kill them all?
<n8w> speedvin:  no, not at all...i need to find out how much cpu n possibly IO those take in my system
<n8w> wow that "htop" looks super fine:)
<speedvin> hmm
<speedvin> and it's very configurable
<n8w> speedvin:  i basicaly need to b able to say how much resources the db2 takes from my system....
<n8w> speedvin:  thx for the htop...ill go through it
<fbxxkl> Anyone know how to copy an encrypted dvd with k3b? Its a 200$ dvd that I do not want to lose to scratches when I travel with it
<jwc44> hi
<speedvin> hi
<jwc44> 10.04 Kubuntu you are using Lucid. After installing the graphics driver had to reboot after installing.
<jwc44> 그런데 부팅로고가 깨진다
<jwc44> But a broken boot logo
<bazhang> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<jwc44> Nvida 8600 GTS graphics card
<speedvin> that's normal after installing proporietary drivers
<speedvin> try updating your system and set framebuffer
<SandGorgon> bug417757
<speedvin> :D
<robwlo531> Hi, I just wanted to ask if I should file a bug for Nepomuk +virtuoso consuming 60% CPU resources on a dual core CPU? I had to deactivate it yesterday as it was really going crazy.
<speedvin> you deacivated nepomuk/
<speedvin> ?
<robwlo531> speedvin: yes
<speedvin> :D
<speedvin> how do you do that?
<n8w> here i go again:))
<otswim> hi, i have no sound since upgrade to 10.04, but when doing speaker-test, the output is normal (even though there is no sound)
<speedvin> otswim: are you using alsa outputin your player?
<n8w> im using bash scripts for running several files in a loop...but how do i define that i wanna run two files at the same time?
<robwlo531> in the system settings there's a tab, probably "advanced" in english, there is an option for "desktop search"
<speedvin> n8w: any progress?
<otswim> speedvin: i don't know; but i have sound nowhere
<robwlo531> what is nepomuk good for anyways?
<n8w> speedvin:  man,that htop is amazing....
<speedvin> try reinstalling alsa
<streamtype> what is a good commandline tool to monitor internet traffic?
<streamtype> I mean to collect statistics. Not a monitor like tcpdump of tshark.
<n8w> im using bash scripts for running several files in a loop...but how do i define that i wanna run two files at the same time?
<speedvin> stramtype: ncmap
<speedvin> n8w: Great to hear...
<streamtype> Thanks I will check ncmap. Thanks for the tip
<speedvin> no problem
<jwc44> Do you use Kubuntu on ubuntu-tweak?
<speedvin> You mean ubuntu-tweak on Kubuntu
<speedvin> if yes then I don't
<jwc44> Does not use?
<speedvin> I don't use it
<jwc44> Try to change the boot logo is because.
<n8w> how to i run commands in a bash scrip simultaneously instead of sequentially ?
<moetunes> n8w: I don't think you can but best to ask in #bash
<Torch> n8w: suffix them with a &
<speedvin> n8w use &&
<speedvin> :D
<Torch> n8w: that will execute only if the previous command succeeded, not what he wants
<Torch> s,n8w,speedvin,
<n8w> Torch:  yep thats what im using the & operator....but i wasnt sure that it does the job
<n8w> speedvin:  ru sure about that?
<moetunes> & runs the first command and continues - not simultaneously tho
<kebomix> hello , there is no voice from vlc in Kubuntu 10.04 , other programs works fine ! , any solution ?
<n8w> speedvin, moetunes : good point guys...im gonna test it
<speedvin> kebomix: Change the audio output in vlc
<speedvin> to alsa
<kebomix> speedvin: i did but still no voice !
<speedvin> hmm try reinstalling vlc and alsa
<kebomix> how to reinstall alsa ?
<n8w> speedvin, moetunes : well its difficult to say:))i guess that ur rite....
<kebomix> apt-get install alsa ?
<moetunes> n8w: try in #bash
<n8w> moetunes:  yep:)
<kebomix> still not working :(
<moetunes> kebomix: anything else using sound?
<kebomix> moetunes: nope
<kebomix> what is this http://www.drigg.org/Various/Thomas_David_No_sound_in_Kubuntu_Jaunty_with_VLC_or_Flash
<kebomix> there is no voice on flash too :D
<otswim> hello, could someone help me with my sound problem? i have no sound since upgrading to 10.04
<otswim> here is the output of speaker-test: http://pastebin.com/TTkvVYbQ
<KelloggsFrosties> hi all. got a problem with kubuntu lucid. After updating my network was gone. ifconfig only shows loopback but no eth. any ideas?
<speedvin> hmm
<speedvin> try knetwrokamanager
<KelloggsFrosties> speedvin: knetworkmanager is running. but says networking disabled
<speedvin> network disabled hmm...
<KelloggsFrosties> okay. no it says "networkmanagement disabled"
<speedvin> are your network card working good?
<KelloggsFrosties> sky2-module has bin loaded and i see no errors in dmesg.
<KelloggsFrosties> erm..."has been loaded"
<speedvin> :wq :D
<speedvin> check network cable
<KelloggsFrosties> networking works fine booting from cd
<speedvin> :P
<speedvin> strange
<speedvin> remove your kde4 dir
<speedvin> or rename it
<KelloggsFrosties> speedvin: there is no eth0! thats the problem. if i do "ifconfig" in terminal there is just the loopback device
<KelloggsFrosties> so this is no kde problem i guess :/
<speedvin> I know and that's really starnge
<speedvin> but knetworkmanager will have problem's anyway after you fix this issue
<moetunes> is there a line   auto eth0   in /etc/network/interfaces?
<KelloggsFrosties> moetunes: nope. strange. thats it. how could that happen?
 * moetunes shrugs
<KelloggsFrosties> moetunes: thanks a lot.
<moetunes> there needs to be that line apparently
<moetunes> np :]
<KelloggsFrosties> hmmm.
<speedvin> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/05/i-dont-need-no-stinking-nepomuk-right.html
<speedvin> :D
<KelloggsFrosties> moetunes: although it works, ubuntu seems to configure networking devices somehow else, because on this machine here in /etc/network/interfaces, there is also no eth0 but the interface works fine
<moetunes> KelloggsFrosties: I don't use any network managers at all - just config manually
<KelloggsFrosties> moetunes: thats okay for the moment. but when it comes to wlan, i will have to solve this somehow. configuring diffent wlan manually causes me pain ;)
<pyramid> I have a problem with google maps and konqueror - it's not working. it does in firefox. any ideas?
<pyramid> it seems to be a problem with konqueror+java
<mavErik> hi, i've got a problem with virtual box in my 10.04...in virtual box i had installed XP and when i install the guest additions i can use it only befor a reboot...because after that they are missing...some one can helpo me? thanks in advance
<ahox> Hi, I just upgraded to kubuntu 10.4 and now my grub is broken. How do I fix that?
<ahox> I tried to mount root, /boot, binded /dev to root/dev and did a chroot into root/, however when I then run grub-update I get a lot of "/proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory". Any ideas?
<ahox> Any ideas anyone?
<silv3r_m00n> kget is minimised to tray , I need to restore it by using some keyboard shortcut
<silv3r_m00n> is there any ?
<neophoenix> hi all ! i have a problem with my graphical card; in windows, i have a resolution of 1600*1200 with nvidia 8600gt, driver nvidia and my screen Vision MasterTm 500 and with kubuntu the max resolution is 1376*768 with nvidia driver the same card and same screen .... can anyone has solve this problem ? or if anyone has a good card graphical with resolution like 1600*1200 can he say the name ? thanks a lot
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: that seems odd.  what driver are you using?
<neophoenix> jimmy51: i use nvidia driver, easy to install with kubuntu :) i take the recommanded :D
<neophoenix> jimmy51: (version current) [recommanded] nvidia driver
<neophoenix> jimmy51: NVIDIA X server setting
<neophoenix> jimmy: and i can't have more than 1360x768
<brucey> hi guys
<neophoenix> hi
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: are you using nvidia-settings?
<brucey> long time ubuntu user here, just d/ling kubuntu now
<brucey> see what its like :)
<jimmy51_> brucey: i don't think you'll be dissapointed
<jimmy51_> *disappointed
<brucey> been told its totally diff from gnome
<neophoenix> jimmy51_: nvidia settings don't work in my console :D
<jimmy51_> yeah.  i tried gnome (ubuntu) before kde (kubuntu) and never really got the hang of it
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: does    apt-cache policy nvidia-settings       show it as installed?
<brucey> i have ubuntu 10.04 on now, but will see how i get on ..
<brucey> 1 annoyance with gnome is (if u have dual monitors) u cant set individual wallpapers
<neophoenix> jimmy51_:thanks for help :D yes nvidia-settings is installed
<brucey> not sure if kde can do this
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: but running        nvidia-settings        doesn't work?
<jimmy51_> brucey: i think it can
<brucey> nice :)
<jimmy51_> brucey: i have two different wallpapers.  i set up TwinView in nvidia-settings and can set wallpaper willynilly
<neophoenix> jimmy51_:root@kubuntur:/home/neophoenix# nvidia-settings
<neophoenix> No protocol specified
<neophoenix> ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.
<brucey> jimmy51: you dual monitors also?
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: i'd say that's related to your resolution problem :)
<boby> kubuntu freezes at boot after clean install
<boby> help?
<jimmy51_> brucey: since 2001 :)
<brucey> i cant live without dual screens in all honesty
<brucey> irc on 1 screen/ gaming on the other
<neophoenix> jimmy51_:i have that when i type nvidia-settings :D
<boby> can anybody help me?
<brucey> thats me d/led iso file bbl guys, thanx for the help
<jimmy51_> brucey: hehe.  i have two monitors (big ones), and 4 virtual desktops.  on my right hand monitor i run a full screen Win7 VM on VD1, WXP on VD2
<jimmy51_> brucey: have fun
<jimmy51_> boby: at what stage is it locking up?
<brucey> jimmy51: will bbl will chat then if ur on m8
<jimmy51_> (what's the last thing you see)
<boby> jimmy51: at kubuntu spalsh screen, it only shows mounting icon
<boby> spash*
<boby> no other icosn s. settings, K, etc.
<boby> icons*
<jimmy51_> hmm
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: i have a vague memory of someone saying if you set your resolution using the KDE control panel it can screw things up
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<boby> I also try upgrade from 9.10 and it's same
<boby> I can't get to the desktop
<boby> it freezes before desktop
<jimmy51_> boby: does it get to a login prompt?
<boby> sometimes it does
<boby> when I enter my user and pass it shows login screen again
<jimmy51_> boby: ok
<jimmy51_> boby: do you have an nvidia card?
<boby> ati
<neophoenix> jimmy51_:
<neophoenix> Section "Screen"
<neophoenix>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<neophoenix>         DefaultDepth    24
<neophoenix> EndSection
<FloodBotK1> neophoenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neophoenix> Section "Module"
<jimmy51_> boby: ok.  i had a similar problem with my nvidia.  i had to remove the 3d driver packages and use the generic driver first
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: doh!  you've gotta use the pastbin site.  you can't paste in here :|
<boby> but I didn't install any of drivers
<boby> when I do, it is the same
<boby> what is plymouth?
<jimmy51_> boby: you did a fresh install, didn't choose to activate 3d drivers, and it does this?
<neophoenix> jimmy51_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/428342/
<boby> no no
<boby> after clean install no login at all
<boby> i don't get desktop at all
<boby> it freezes or offers login
<boby> Oh I heven't red your message
<boby> you are right
<boby> you did a fresh install, didn't choose to activate 3d drivers, and it does this?
<boby> that is correct
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: here's my device section for one of myt monitors:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/428344/
<jimmy51_> boby: does the LiveCD boot and operate fine?
<boby> yes
<neophoenix> jimmy51_:thanks a lot i will see ^^
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: careful.... don't just use mine
<jimmy51_> i'm just showing you that yours is missing some info
<boby> I red somwhere that the problem is some "plymouth", waht is that?
<boby> somewhere*
<jimmy51_> you should google for sample xorg config for your monitor
<neophoenix> :jimmy51_: my monitor is the problem :D me i search for my driver card or my card thanks a lot :D
<neophoenix> jimmy51_: i will search for xorg config of my monitor thanks a lot for all ^^
<jimmy51_> neophoenix: i'm no expert, but i think when you tried to set your resolution from the KDE panel it got rid of some stuff in your xorg that nvidia-settings needs
<jimmy51_> boby: i'm not sure.... i think it's the core of the boot process.   https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Plymouth
<neophoenix> jimmy51_:but you are good :D i will search thanks :D
<jimmy51_> boby: if you get it to boot to the login prompt again, choose Xterm for the session type and login.  then sniff around in /var/log
<jimmy51_> boby: /var/log/Xorg.0.log   <-  you can look for Xserver errors here
<jimmy51_> boby: /var/log/kdm.log   <-  K Desktop errors here
<boby> ok thx
<boby> btw ubuntu is working fine
<jimmy51_> boby: if it's video related, the problems should show up in those
<jimmy51_> boby: hopefully someone smarter will be on soon and know more than i do :)
<boby> :)
<boby> one more thing
<boby> when this happend, at login I choose consloe login
<boby> at console when I do: "sudo killall kdm" and then startx I got desktop
<neophoenix> jimmy51_:thanks again i reboot :D
<progre55> hi people! any news on plymouth splash fixes using ATI graphics?
<n8w> does anyone know any tools for measuring hdd max transfer rate?
<dolomite> n8w: the ultimatebootcd.com might have a tool that can help ya
<n8w> dolomite:  ye i meant some standalone app
<FOAD> Hey, I am not getting any sound from kopete, although sound works everywhere else.  What could be the problem and how could I fix it?
 * madura_ is away: Gone away for now
<Pici> !away > madura_
<ubottu> madura_, please see my private message
<threesome> hi
<dolomite> hi
<dolomite> ! away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<dolomite> everybody duck! progre55 is here
<DarthFrog> progre55: What's your issue?
<progre55> lol :D
<progre55> dolomite: good day to you, too :)
<progre55> DarthFrog: how did you know I was with a problem here? :D
<DarthFrog> progre55: I read the back screen. :-)
<progre55> well, I used this fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816 to try to fix my plymouth splash bug.. but now on logon it says ubuntu is running on low graphics mode. but when I accept it, the screen resolution is fine, but no proprietary drivers being used.. any suggestions, please? is it bad?
<DarthFrog> progre55: Anyway, I'm using the fglrx drivers and I managed to get the boot splash screen looking properly yesterday instead of cruddy.
<progre55> DarthFrog: yeah it worked for me too, it's cute and nice.. but whats with the "low graphics mode" thing? :)
<dolomite> progre55: that tutorial requires that you set a resolution right? did you set the same one as your desktop?
<progre55> oh and how do I find out if 3D is enabled now or not?
<DarthFrog> Low graphics mode?  1280 x 1024 isn't what I'd call low graphics.
<progre55> yep, it's 1366x768
<dolomite> progre55: install glxgears
<progre55> oh yeah, I remember that.. sec, let me try  glxgears
<progre55> hmm.. it couldnt find the package
<DarthFrog> install mesa-utils.
<dolomite> oh right; thanks DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> And here's how I fixed my boot splash: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<progre55> done
<progre55> DarthFrog: what kind of card do you have?
<DarthFrog> Radeon 5770
<progre55> and I have radeon 4500
<progre55> DarthFrog: oh and what do I do with mesa-utils now? :)
<DarthFrog> run glxgears. :-)
<progre55> and damn.. my fan seems to be working too hard or smth..
<progre55> but it's not the cpu
<progre55> I'd guess my graphics is struggling..
<progre55> DarthFrog: btw, I tried that fix you posted, but then I lost tty.. and rolled back
<DarthFrog> All I can say is, It Worked For Me (tm). :-)
<progre55> =)
<progre55> damn, I really do feel sorry about my graphics card.. I need to get back to the proprietary drivers..
<progre55> let my try to roll back the changes I made..
<DarthFrog> What card do you have?
<progre55> radeon 4500
<progre55> hmm.. lspci says "driver in use radeon"
<progre55> is that what it's supposed to be?
<progre55> shouldnt it be fglrx?
<DarthFrog> Not necessarily.  radeon is open-source, is a good driver.  fglrx is prop. ATI driver.
<DarthFrog> How many fps were you getting with glxgears?
<progre55> hmm.. sec
<progre55> 2850-2860
<ahox> Hi, I just updated to 10.04 and now my PC crashes hard when I log in with my main account. Any ideas? I do not really want to delete ~/.kde
<DarthFrog> Radeon is a better driver for ATI cards than nouveau is for Nvidia cards.
<ahox> the test user works just fine
<dolomite> ahox: so you don't want to lose something in .kde?
<DarthFrog> Try moving ~/.kde to ~/.kde.saved
<DarthFrog> Then moving over Kmail, Konq, etc. data/config as you need.
<progre55> DarthFrog: but what's with the "low graphics mode" thing? and how do I fix it?
<ahox> DarthFrog: that works - bu trather cumbersome
<DarthFrog> ahox: You asked.  I answered. :-)   As you said, it works and will solve  your problem.
<dolomite> hopefully will solve his problem
<DarthFrog> progre55: was that per second or per 5 seconds?
<progre55> oh.. let me see
<progre55> DarthFrog: 5 seconds )
<DarthFrog> I'm getting around 33,000 per 5 seconds.  Using fglrx.
<progre55> wtf
<progre55> I want that!
<progre55> =)
<n8w> is possible to direct an output from htop into a file?
<DarthFrog> progre55:  Get a Radeon 5770 card then. :-)
<progre55> lol
<progre55> well, I guess I need a reboot
<progre55> brb
<DarthFrog> n8w: Normally, to direct output to a file, you'd do something like "command >> outputfile".  Doesn't seem to work with htop.
<n8w> DarthFrog:  it seems that htop doesnt support savin an output in a file
<ahox> now it starts but I had to start the plasma-desktop manually and all windows are opened maximized. Any ideas?
<DarthFrog> Not surprising, since it output is dynamic.  But I don't see why bash wouldn't do it anyway.
<ahox> and the maximized windows do not have a window control. Kind of feels like plasma-netbook which is not installed. Any ideas?
<DarthFrog> n8w: Why do you want to do so anyway?  Maybe I can think of something else.
<DarthFrog> ahox: Sorry, I draw a blank.
<progre55> hm.. my crappy splash is back
<n8w> DarthFrog:  i wanna know whether my cpu reaches 100%
<progre55> but so is my proprietary driver =)
<DarthFrog> progre55: So what?  Means nothing.
<progre55> and my graphics' fan doesnt make that much noise
<DarthFrog> n8w: Install something like cpuburn. It'll reach 100% alright. :-)
<progre55> DarthFrog and glxgears show 8884 per 5 sec
<progre55> much better than radeon
<n8w> DarthFrog:  ye but i need to whether one particular process makes it go up to 100%
<progre55> n8w why do you want that again?
<DarthFrog> progre55: Now you should be a happy camper!  See kids, progre55 is a happy camper. :-)
<progre55> DarthFrog: I dont really care about the splash :P I can just turn it off..
<dolomite> progre55: do you have direct rendering enabled? glxinfo | grep direct
<DarthFrog> n8w: top >> outputfile works.
<n8w> DarthFrog:  im testin how much load my db2 server can take before reachin 100% of cpu usage
<progre55> DarthFrog: oh btw, it's fine when shutting down the comp.. it's just while booting up..
<n8w> DarthFrog:  cool,im gonna try it...thx
<progre55> dolomite: I do
<progre55> dolomite: is it good or bad? )
<dolomite> that's good
<progre55> oh btw, let me switch back to kde..
<DarthFrog> progre55: If direct rendering was turned off, you'd not be a happy camper. :-)
<n8w> DarthFrog:  shit i though u wrote htop:)..anywai, i could use top just for the test
<progre55> I was doing all these experiments under gnome =)
<progre55> DarthFrog: lol
<progre55> brb
<DarthFrog> n8w: Right.  top gives cpu info.  and if you have SMP, press "1" will show each CPU.
<n8w> DarthFrog:  aight...thx
<progre55> back
<DarthFrog> n8w: top and htop are showing the contents of the /proc filesystem.  If you figure out which one there is the CPU usage, you could do a "watch cat /proc/file >> outputfile" or some such.
<progre55> damn, screw the splash screen.. I'll better wait until they fix plymouth for prop.drivers..
<DarthFrog> progre55: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> progre55: If you wait for that, you might be waiting for Godot!  There is zero impetus to do anything with prop. drivers.
<progre55> DarthFrog: well as I said, I already tried that fix.. but then I lost my TTY. So it's not worth it =)
<DarthFrog> You mean "CTL-ALT-F1"?
<c3l> Im having serious issues with wine and my display, each time a wine program (even winecfg) loads, my screen goes black for up to 5 seconds, how do I fix this? (running 2 screens)
<progre55> DarthFrog: yep
<progre55> DarthFrog: does it work for you?
<DarthFrog> progre55: What resolution did you set?  Mine works, but in 1280 1024
<n8w> DarthFrog:  ive got one more question...have u got any experience with bash scriptin?
<DarthFrog> n8w: A little bit.  Not much.  And I'm not a programmer.
<progre55> DarthFrog: hmm.. it says native, right? my native is 1366x768
<n8w> DarthFrog:  ok;)
<progre55> well, let me try it once more.. but for the last time =)
<caprea> I accidentally resized my menubar/taskbar and am having trouble resizing it to span the whole screen
<DarthFrog> progre55: I set the 1280x1024 in /etc/grub/default, as described in that article.
<dolomite> caprea: you want it to span your whole screen?
<caprea> Yes, I want it to look like default, when I installed
<DarthFrog> progre55: My desktop is running at native resolution at 2048 x 1280
<caprea> The standard menu bar size
<progre55> DarthFrog: maybe I should change 1280x1024 to 1366x768 everywhere.. let me try
<dolomite> caprea: if the height adjustment isn't working for you, you can remove the panel and create a new one
<progre55> DarthFrog: wow, is that a laptop you have? )
<caprea> The height adjustment works fine, its the width im having toruble with
<DarthFrog> progre55: the only rez change I made was in /etc/default/grub.  No, a 23" LCD monitor.
<dolomite> caprea: have you tried adding a spacer somewhere in there; I think I did that at some point and I just removed and added the panel again
<caprea> Im afraid if i remove the panel, I wont be able to add the task bar, quick launch, tray, clock etc in the right way
<caprea> I did, and that helped. Is there some text file I can edit and maybe restart x?
<progre55> DarthFrog: well I've added "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768" into grub, and the splash-resolution is fine.. but it's fcked up a bit... the graphics it self
<dolomite> caprea: I don't think you'll have any problems.
<dolomite> caprea: I'm not aware of any text file. I'll search though.
<DarthFrog> progre55: Give it up then.  Do you really care?
<progre55> DarthFrog: well, not really.. but it's still first impression, you know.. when opening up your computer in public.. )
<dolomite> progre55: don't open your computer until it's past that point.
<jobob> I am not new... i want to give support. do i have to be a member of the ubuntu team
<dolomite> jobob: no, this is a free-for-all
<progre55> DarthFrog: lol :D
<jobob> and i am in the right chat room
<jobob> ...
<DarthFrog> jobob: Nope.  If you've got something to offer, jump in.
<jobob> i wanna give support for the KDE version (kubuntu)
<progre55> jobob: and I need some support..
<jobob> Yes,how may i help
<dolomite> jobob: have fun with progre55; he's fun
<jobob> ... ya right
<progre55> jobob: I have an ati card, 4500 series. and my plymouth splash is a bit annoying.. suggestions? :)
<jobob> Sorry,i need more info
<jobob> can you tell me what version of kubuntu you are running
<progre55> lucid
<jobob> lucid lynx
<jobob> correct
<progre55> yep
<jobob> ok
<jobob> can you tell me what exactly happens on the screen
<caprea> dolomite, you know how there is only a certain area where applicaiton tasks show up? well somehow that region has been restricted to a small space
<progre55> I've fixed the screen resolution in /etc/default/grub by setting GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX, but the picture is not clear
<dolomite> caprea: what about a spacer?
<jobob> What monitor are you running kubuntu lucid lynx on
<progre55> jobob: it's got some color surrounding it.. like those old time computer games under win95 =)
<progre55> jobob: hmm.. my laptop monitor, vaio.. let my lspci it
<jobob> and when does this problem happen?
<caprea> the spacer makes the bar bigger, but the area for tasks is still rrestricted to the widget's area, I guess
<progre55> jobob: when I boot up
<progre55> jobob: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<dolomite> caprea: I understand. this happened to me once. you haven't removed and added the bar again have you?
<DarthFrog> jobob: He's got an adverse interaction with the proprietary ATI fglrx driver.
<jobob> for example when you shut down does it show a picture of frazzled white words
<progre55> oh btw, while shutting down, the picture is fine and clear
<caprea> how do i remove it?
<jobob> interesting
<progre55> yeah, tell me about it =)
<jobob> i might look into that
<dolomite> caprea: should be under the menu whenyou click that kidney shaped thing
<jobob> can you tell what it looks like
<caprea> so, remove the whole panel then?
<DarthFrog> jobob: Check out http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml for a known solution.
<dolomite> caprea: yes
<dolomite> caprea: as long as you're fine with making another one
<progre55> jobob: it looks really bad :D
<jobob> darth that is a ubuntu lucid lynx web page
<jobob> ....
<progre55> btw, let me take a picture =)
<DarthFrog> jobob: Yep.  It worked for me yesterday. :-)
<progre55> I need to restart..
<jobob> take pic and send it
<dolomite> jobob: this isn't a KDE issue. it happens before kdm is even loaded
<progre55> brb
<jobob> thanks
<jobob> dolo
<jobob> listain
<jobob> it is not a KDE issue i know
<marxjohnson> has anyone else found that notifications are appearing center-top instead of center-right since upgrading to lucid?
<DarthFrog> jobob: progre55 doesn't have a problem when using the radeon driver and does when using the proprietary fglrx driver.
<caprea> oh, i found the fix
<dolomite> jobob: and thus, ubuntu fixes will help
<caprea> dolomite: under the 'more options' for the panel there is a 'maximize panel' option
<DarthFrog> dolomite: You are correct.  However, it is a Kubuntu issue.
<jobob> i know that.  i am giving support for the driver that dosnt work
<jobob> ...
<dolomite> DarthFrog: I'm aware. jobob seemed surprised that the tutorial is on ubuntu forums
<dolomite> I was clarifying.
<jobob> i know
<dolomite> caprea: good to know. glad it workd
<jobob> but the ubuntu forums may link to some good info
<jobob> so i will check the link and the forumns
<jobob> typo...
<InvaderZim> Why can't I mount my ntfs partition without a password in dolphin anymore after the upgrade to 10.04?
<jobob> kubuntu is not for NTFS very much
<jobob> it can run
<speedvin> seciurity?
<jobob> but not very well
<jobob> but you shouldnt need a password
<dolomite> InvaderZim: you need to add it to your fstab
<jobob> weird
<dolomite> InvaderZim: if you'd like, I can walk you through something that *might* help
<InvaderZim> no not fstab
<jobob> konversation?
<InvaderZim> I did it before
<InvaderZim> before the upgrade it worked fine... I think it used policykit
<InvaderZim> and I can't see policykit around
<dolomite> InvaderZim: I believe adding 'noauto' to the options for the drive will do it as well.
<InvaderZim> I don't want it to be auto-mounted at boottime... I want it to mount when I click on the hd in dolphin without having to type a password.
<jobob> i know
<dolomite> InvaderZim: I understand that.
<InvaderZim> so why 10.04 broke it?
<jobob> it dosnt want you looking at hard disk without a password so you cannot damage inportant fikes
<jobob> files
<jobob> if what i am saying is correct
<jobob> i am losing my mind
<jobob> ...
<DarthFrog> jobob: more generally, the "mount" command requires root privileges.
<jobob> exactly
<jobob> really still wants not anyone to get to it without permission
<vbgunz> hey, when I open system settings and click on desktop effects, the entire window just closes for no reason
<vbgunz> whats going on?
<jobob> i dont know
<jobob> it may be your video driver
<jimmy51_> FOAD: did you check the PCM slider in mixer?
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: Run "systemsettings" from a terminal and see if anything is reported back when the window closes.
<jobob> can you give me the version of kubuntu and your video card
<jimmy51_> FOAD: my sound was good in all but some things (like flash).  turned out to be PCM in the mixer app.
<jobob> darth is good
<jimmy51_> FOAD: whoops, i guess i didn't scroll down after lunch
<jobob> try him first
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: I think I know, thanks for that tip
<jimmy51_> Darth is good.  The only Sith I trust
<jobob> LOL!
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: Yer welcome.  Have fun.
<vbgunz> I gotta reinstall the driver, need to restart x
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: :-^)
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: I'm just leading folks to the Dark Side. :-)
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: Doubtful... otherwise you'd be in #DasFenster
<jobob> hey u know the person that i was helping first what is taking him so long
<dolomite> jobob: what did he leave to do?
<jobob> restart and take a pic of the boot screen
<jobob> ah there he is
<speedvin> :D
<jobob> pogre what happened
<jobob> did u get it
<jobob>  :(
<ArkoldThos> do not install kde 4.3.3 from kubuntu-ppa-ppa
<progre55> jobob: it's progress :)
<jobob> pogre
<progre55> jobob: sec, I'll upload the pics
<jobob> put it on here
<progre55> on where?
<jobob> or if you cant send it to joshuabaymill@msn.com
<DarthFrog> !pastebin|job
<ubottu> job: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jobob> kk paste.ubuntu
<jobob> ok
<jobob> oh
<jobob> send pic to joshuabaymill@msn.com
<jobob> i will look and email back
<jobob> ty
<jobob> gotta go
<jobob> cya
<FloodBotK1> jobob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<progre55> here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1571029/DSC01258.JPG
<dolomite> hhah
<progre55> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1571029/DSC01257.JPG
<progre55> oh man, the guy left :)
<dolomite> oh man...
<progre55> he was my only hope..
<progre55> :D
<dolomite> I think he needed his fix
<DarthFrog> Well, that was rather interesting.  Jobob was using Windows here. :-)
<roberto_> hey, can anyone help me with alsa?
<dolomite> roberto_: what's your issue?
<progre55> roberto_: you just missed the guy..
<progre55> jobob
<progre55> :)
<roberto_> out of the box the sound wasn't working on the SPDIF out. I found how I could enable that with gnome-alsamixer and alsamixer .. which is great because it works
<progre55> oh, he actually left his email apparently =) let me mail him )
<dolomite> progre55: yeah sorry, thought you saw that
<roberto_> but now I get sound from the computer speakres and the spdif out. I want to get audio from music out of my spdif out, but can keep the system sounds from the pc speaker
<dolomite> embed a windows virus while you're at it progress
<DarthFrog> Now, now, dolomite, play nice. :-)
<dolomite> yes sir.
<Kagemaru> hi... does anybody know how to do the 9.10 -> 10.4 upgrade from bash? ^^;
<teh_AJ> Hi all, i am brand new to ubuntu, i just switched over from windows 7, I have 3 hard drives, (300 gb WD, 1.5 TB ST, and 16 GB solid state) I can see the solid state but i cant see any of the other hdds, oh and ubuntu is installed on the 300 gb hdd, i am sry if this sounds noob but iam a noob, lol thx for your help
<speedvin> :D
<teh_AJ> (Ubuntu can see the hard drives in the Disk Utility just not in the home screen)
<dolomite> roberto_: have you tried configuring what device system sounds use in systemsettings>multimedia?
<maco> Kagemaru:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Kagemaru> awesome
<progre55> dolomite: oh so he's a windows user.. hmm, interesting =) I could make up a gif file, instead of jpg =)
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<dolomite> teh_AJ: so the only one that you can't see is the 1.5TB?
<jimmy51_> ok, here goes.  i'm going to upgrade my work workstation.  hopefully it works and i don't end up unproductive for 2 days trying to fix it !
<phoenix_> i an having problem with my bluetooth device
<roberto_> teh_Aj: if you can see them but they aren't accessible its because they aren't configured to mount anywhere.
<phoenix_> i am trying to connect my nokia phone, through bluetooth, i am getting this error message"Sorry your Bluetooth Device does not support input Service"
<roberto_> dolomite: I don't have a System -> Preferences -> Multimedia -- you mean Sound or multiumedia?
<dolomite> roberto_: yeah, sorry
<roberto_> dolomite: yeah I looked there, that was weird because it didnt change the output tab in that menu :P
<njathan> i just installed 10.04, and as expected wireless aint working... can someone help me with wicd? apt-get --install gives me the error 'conflicting packages - not installing'
<ubion> hello guys
<ubion> i am a die hard opensuse fan
<ubion> BUT
<njathan> apt-get remove network-manager screams about dependencies
<Kagemaru> maco: worked like a charm, thanks a bunch
<ubion> i want to switch to kubuntu
<progre55> arright, I've got to reboot again..
<progre55> ubion: good call =)
<ubion> i can't make up my mind related to the kde implementation right now, is it really still too gnome centric?
<dolomite> ubion: have fun!
<ubion> is the kde experience 1:1 with the gnome one yet
<maco> ubion: our package manager needs work... but we're more configurable. each has their strong and weak points *shrug*
<dolomite> ubion: it depends on th.e applications you'd like to run. KDE is a nicely self-sustaining manager these days
<ubion> how about the ubuntu one thing
<dolomite> ubion: hum?
<ubion> is there integration with the dolphin file manager just like the ease it has with nautilus etc ?
<maco> ubion: that's being worked on for 10.10
<ubion> :/
<maco> it's a google summer of code project
<maco> apachelogger's doing it, i think
<ubion> honest guy, now that is something i appreciate
<ubion> anything else you hate in the current kde implementation guys
<maco> i dislike the lack of a button in kmail's statusbar to switch to offline mode like evolution has... if i really hated it, i'd probably have found a way to fix it though
<DarthFrog> ubion: Hate is too strong a word.
<ubion> well, sure; ok, how about annoyed
<DarthFrog> I dislike that kmail isn't suitable for HTML mail, but that's a KDE issue, not Ubuntu.
<apachelogger> maco: I never quite got the use of such a button TBH
<maco> apachelogger: faster than the menu
<DarthFrog> I dislike that the Ubuntu specific innovations (eg. the Me Menu) aren't implemented in Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> maco: the idea is that the app should be mode aware
<apachelogger> maco: which kmail should be IIRC
<roberto_> so .. is there some way to seperate the spdif audio from the system speakers?
<roberto_> outside of completely disabling the system speakers, I mean
<dolomite> roberto_: I'm no help.
<progre55> omg, my brightness keys are working!
<progre55> finally =)
<progre55> at least smth good out of these restarts today =)
<maco> apachelogger: it cant be aware when vpnc drops though. so i still have a network connection, but its a useless one. then it correctly thinks im online. but if it tries to sync in that state, then even *after* i get the vpn back up, itll hang on "retrieving folder namespaces" for every account configured and i have to cancel each account's sync then restart the sync. but if i mark it offline after the vpn drops but before another sync starts, its fine
<apachelogger> maco: then the offline mode sounds more like a work around for an issue of large proportions anyway ;)
 * apachelogger doesnt like workarounds :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> time to write some specs
<maco> apachelogger: i cant do much about my school's cisco vpn being full of fail though
<DarthFrog> apachelogger: What about a button that changes state when it autodetects when the connection mode changes and be clickable to force a mode change?
<apachelogger> maco: here we dont need no vpn connection to access internal services
<maco> (usually vpnc is still running. it doesnt seem to crash on me nowadays. its just that the vpn server stops sending packets til i reinitialize the vpn connection)
<maco> apachelogger: my email is on gmail :P
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger never noticed such problems though
<apachelogger> then again our cisco vpn barely fails ;)
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: no clue what you are talking about, sorry
<maco> i need to use a vpn to access anything except a "rawr! youre not on the vpn! no nets for you!" page when i use my school's wireless
<njathan> my wireless interface doesn't seem to be working...it cannot detect a wireless network thats actually there! how can i verify if the drivers are not the culprit?
<KenBW22> is it possible to have an autohidden panel appear after a delay?
<ArkoldThos> how can I uninstall splash screen? :P it freezes 2/3 when i reboot
<raindog> I have the beta and backports repos enabled, but not ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa.  Only the last one has the 4.4.2 packages so far.  Will the 4.4.3 packages make it into the beta repos?
<raindog> edit:  'has the 4.4.3...'
<raindog> After further checking the beta repos is fairly limited.
<raindog> with ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa enabled it offers 4.4.3 kde packages but wants to remove many applications such as amarok and akregator.
<ArkoldThos> raindog, do noooooooooooooooooooooooooot install them
<ArkoldThos> raindog, many broken dependencies atm
<ArkoldThos> just tryied :p
<ArkoldThos> tried*
<ArkoldThos> xd
<raindog> ArkoldThos: I decided to wait.  Thanks for heads up as well.
<ArkoldThos> :)
<plush> heya. any idea why network managed would suddenly decide not to work anymore? wireless is not working, the system tray icon shows a disconnected cable and the tool tip says "unmanaged". no menus open when clicking on the system tray icon
<plush> i didn't change anything, this just happened suddenly out of the blue
<benkevan> ? I installed 4.4.3 just fine..
<raindog> benkevan: Do you have the beta repos enables as well?
<raindog> enabled...
<benkevan> Ah.. no.. I just have the updates ppa..
<djustice> plush: try removing the knetworkmanager config files then try again. configborkage i bet.
<djustice> plush: or check your 'wireless' hardware switch.. i accidentally hit mine all the time.. :P
<plush> djustice: ok. where would i find said files?
<plush> djustice: this is my parents' netbook. the wireless switch is the first thing it told them to toggle :)
<benkevan> djustice: I'm guilty of that switch hitting too haha
<plush> unfortunately, the switch was not it
<djustice> plush: .kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc && .kde/share/apps/networkmanagement
<plush> djustice: ok, thanks. i am trying to solve the issue remotely, from a different country. will call them later tonight and have them nuke those files
<djustice> plush: config borkage can happen on older versions of knetworkmanager when the networks swap internal properties... like essid or channel, etc..
<djustice> plush: good luck :)
<plush> if that doesn't work, it seems several people recommend wicd instead of knetworkmanager
<djustice> plush: eh, wicd is ok. nm-applet is solid too.
<plush> djustice: this is on 10.04 so it should be the newest version
<plush> also, it's the home network where definitely absolutely nothing changes
<djustice> plush: or maybe a recompile...
<djustice> plush: nah, 10.04's kde is at least 7 months old...
<djustice> er. 4* ;p
<plush> sure, i am running 4.4.3 on my own machine... but i thought it would be recent enough not have evil bugs
<plush> anyway, will try nuking config
<Guest35978> hey mamarok
<benkevan> it sure did get quiet in here
<sync350> Yeah, it is ain't it?
<fire> quiet riot
<alarm> hello there. i just installed ubuntu 10 . i would like to know which package i need to download through apt-get to install my nvidia drivers
<alarm>  i own a Nvidia G8600
<alarm> the only relevant file i can see to download through apt is nvidia-common
<dany> hi all
<fire> hallo
<dany> I have a problem. I have done the do-release-update and now I have a problem with the nvidia driver
<fire> alarm use the Hardware Driver installing from Ubuntu, it should do it for you
<alarm> well my Hardware Driver application found in my Kmenu doesnt find any kind of drivers
<dany> I have installed last driver but now I have a purple screen at the boot with the text: UBUNTU 10 instead of kubuntu 10
<djustice> dany: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<dany> ok
<dany> now I'll try it
<djustice> dany: and type '0' or '1' or whatever number is beside the 'kubuntu' entry... then <enter>
<dany> what should it do?
<djustice> dany: change the ubuntu usplash back to the kubuntu usplash
<dany> ok thank you :)
<dany> I am going to try it
<djustice> dany: or maybe something else happened... good luck :)
<dany> djustice: thanks :)
<fire> alarm: Geforce 8600 GT?
<alarm> M
<pingveno> I just did the upgrade to Lucid and now KNetworkManager stays open permanently whenever I click on it.
<alarm> i try to figure out which package i need to download from the kpackage manager
<pingveno> mv .kde .kde.bak ?
<fire> alarm: i have an 8600 GT it picked it up fine
<alarm> nvidia-current-modaliases seems to be installed. still i dont see any nvidia installed
<fire> alarm: there is a manual way to install the drivers too
<alarm> i know from the nvidia binary
<alarm> but thats a problem when you a upgrade kernel
<djustice> pingveno: .kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc && .kde/share/apps/networkmanagement ... maybe...
<mavErik> someone can help me with this? Bus 006 Device 002: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2501 Fingerprint Sensor
<thopiekar> hi
<fire> alarm: hold on let me fetch you a PPA that does a better job than compiling the driver from nvidia binary: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<fire> alarm: this method won't require you to install your drivers every kernel update
<alarm> thats for beta drivers
<thopiekar> is here the developer of veromix.. I'm reading now his code but have a problem w/ his pulseaudio bindings ..
<alarm> plus its for jaunty
<fire> alarm: it has lucid repos too
<alarm> and karmic , but not lucid
<fire> alarm: tutorial is just karmic specific
<alarm> sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190 nvidia-settings-190 , this line seems to me outdated dude :)
<jobob> Hi anyone here
<jobob> anyone here?
 * djustice hugs jobob
<newyork> hi guys, i am searching the whole day for the right alsa "modul=" modul i have to put in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf on my kubuntu 10.4 system, i have a snd-hda-intel VIA VT1708S but i cant found any possible for that in the HD-Audio-Models.txt, anyone any idea?
<moetunes> newyork: is it an intel or via chip? you say it is both
<jobob> anyone here
<jobob>  :(
<jobob>  :|
<jobob>  :D
<jobob> ha ha ha
<newyork> moetunes, here is the output of /proc/asound/cards and the more detail output of /proc/asiund/card0/codec#0 and card1/codec#0
<newyork> http://paste.frubar.net/12214
<mavErik> someone can help me with this? Bus 006 Device 002: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2501 Fingerprint Sensor
<sithlord48> for some reason my sound stoped working,, and before that would only work in kde applications (check kmixer all channels are up and master is correct). i can use pulse but it picks the wrong sound output and i can't seam to change that either. does anyone have any suggestions?
<jobob> maverik what is wrong
<jobob> can you tell me what is going on
<mavErik> jobob: hi, and thank for reply
<newyork> the asound/cards says HDA-INTEL, the asound/card0/codec#0+ says VIA VT1708S and card1/#codec0 says ATI RS690/780 HDMI
<jobob> also i only do karmic koala and lucid lynx
<mavErik> i've got a problem with finger reader
<mastercactapus> when i use multiple screens my panel moves to the other screen, is there a way to prevent this?
<sithlord48> oh btw  this is un lucid.
<mavErik> i cant use it
<mastercactapus> *lucid as well
<jobob> what version of kubuntu are you running mav
<mavErik> jobob: 10.04
<jobob> lucid lynx correct
<mavErik> i dont know...
<mavErik> i'm a noobie
<sithlord48> mastercactapus. have u tried to remove the panel on the other desktop or does that remove it from both ?
<jobob> newbie
<moetunes> newyork: what does   lspci | grep Audio   return?
<jobob> ...
<jobob> oh well
<mavErik> jobob: ok, newbie
<newyork> moetunes, http://paste.frubar.net/12215
<jobob> when did  you download kubuntu
<jobob> this will help me figure out version
<newyork> moetunes, i have onboard audio, no pci card
<Lucifer_> I have an issue with hdmi audio im on lucid and i can not get the audio to go though to the tv I have no idea how to fix this is there anyone that could help me im also using nvidia drivers
<mavErik> it is a question?
<brucey> hi
<sithlord48> u know wht newyork, we have almost the same card...
<mastercactapus> sithlord48 theres only one, it just jumps to the other screen, but my display still acts as the primary (new windows open on the original)
<jobob> yes can you tell me when you downloaded kubuntu
<moetunes> newyork: seems like you should look for radeon hd
<Lucifer_> *open source nvidia drivers
<mavErik> the first day that it was avaible...
<sithlord48> mastercactapus, virtual or real desktop?
<mavErik> jobob: friday 31
<jobob> Please bear with me
<jobob> i am searching
<dolomite> mavErik: like last week, right?
<mavErik> dolomite: yes, last weak
<dolomite> jobob: it's 10.04 lucid lynx
<mavErik> dolomite: last friday
<dolomite> jobob: please continue
<njathan> my wifi seems to have gone for a toss after upgrading to 10.04... it does not show a wifi signal which i know is there! can someone help me troubleshoot?
<mastercactapus> virtual i believe; i configured it through Display in system settings
<jobob> you are proberly useing lucid lynx
<jobob> ok
<mavErik> jobob: ok
<jobob> so what is happening again
<mavErik> it all ok, the only problem is that i cant use my finger reader on my hp pavillion...
<newyork> hm moetunes there isnt any radeon hd modul in the /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<mavErik> in the terminal with lsusb i watch it
<mastercactapus> sithlord48 virtual i believe; i configured it through Display in system settings
<jobob> sorry i do not know what a finger reader is can you explain....
<sithlord48> mastercactapus, hum,,, i think u might be stuck w/ that ..
<jobob>  :| are you a slow typer
<jobob>  ;)
<administrator_> Hello, I have a little problem. After upgrading from Karmic to Lucid there's no PolicyKit Applet in System Settings (also after clean install). There was an info that this package has no more Canonical support. What can I do to get it back?
<mavErik> jobob: is a component that read a digital print of a finger
<mavErik> to do login..
<moetunes> newyork: try post #10 from here - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/sound-problems-64bits-intel-hda-azalia-793035/
<Lucifer_> or does anyone know if Nouveau drivers support hdmi audio? the hdmi device shows up in multimedia but i get no sound (when i hit test)
<jobob> sorry mav hang on
<sithlord48> think u might need the closed driver for that ..Lucifer_
<jobob> luc nouveau drivers do NOT support hdmi audio. depending on the version
<mavErik> jobob: wait
<jobob> ok back to u mav
<dolomite> mavErik: have you ever been able to get it to work with linux? if so, how?
<mavErik> dolomite: no, i never use it on linux
<jobob> dolomite:Thank you for trying to help but i have this under my wing
<newyork> moetunes, thats the mainpoint i want to try, but in the HD-Audio-Models.txt are no model that is listening for the output: Codec: VIA VT1708S
<jobob> mav kubuntu is linux.....
<Lucifer_> thanks
<newyork> and thats the point, i am searching for the model for that codec, because i cant find any possible in the HD-Audio-Models.txt moetunes
<mavErik> jobob: yes, but i used it only on windows..
<dolomite> mavErik: I'm researching. one sec
<mavErik> dolomite: thanks
<moetunes> newyork: I don't know why it says via when lspci says you use ati... how does via enter inti it?
<jobob> you installed kubuntu INTO windows using the wubi package on the Install Kubuntu CD
<jobob> correct
<moetunes> s/inti/into
<jobob> ???
<mavErik> jobob:
<jobob> mav what....
<mavErik> jobob: nono, i formatted mi pc where there were windows seven and now ther is kubuntu
<newyork> hm i dont know how to find out that moetunes
<jobob> i am losing the plot here what is the problem
<jobob> you are not giving enough info
<mavErik> jobob: my laptop had finger print reader and it doesn't work under linux
<jobob> obviously
<mavErik> it was working under windows seven but never on linux system
<moetunes> newyork: a google with the output from your lspci returns very little so generally the card works out of the box - try a google for your comp in www.google.com/linux
<dolomite> mavErik: the driver is not pretty
<mavErik> it could be used to do login instead insert your own password
<mavErik> dolomite: no chance?
<jobob> the finger print system is only conpattible with windows.
<jobob> sorry
<mavErik> jobob: the toshiba ones no..
<jobob> ?
<jobob> what you mean
<newyork> moetunes, i installed my kubuntu 10.4 2 days ago and the sound worked fine, the problem is just since today, i guess kubuntu did a kernel update
<mavErik> the toshiba finger print work also under linux
<jobob> what is the maker of your finger print system
<mavErik> with 2 package
<mavErik> authentec??
<jobob> WHO
<jobob> MADE
<mavErik> jobob: i don't know
<jobob> YOUR
<jobob> oh
<mavErik> jobob:
<FloodBotK1> jobob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jobob> then i cant help
<mavErik> jobob: i understand
<dolomite> mavErik: the authentec is not going to work now in linux
<moetunes> newyork: can you boot into the older kernel to check?
<jobob> exactly
<jobob> you cannot use it. sorry
<dolomite> jobob: stop harrassing and try to help.
<mavErik> ok...thanks to dolomite & jobob
<jobob> tell the kubuntu team and see if they can help
 * DarthFrog agrees with dolomite
<jobob> sorry
<dolomite> mavErik: there is a driver that exists but it's not really universal or stable.
<dolomite> np
<jobob> jobob disagrees with dolomite
<mavErik> dolomite: where i can find it?
<jobob> that is what i would say
<jobob> ...
<jobob> still i am still helping
<dolomite> mavErik: http://home.gna.org/aes2501/index_en.html
<newyork> hm i give it a try moetunes
<dolomite> it's in SVN
<djustice> erm. where did the usplash .so files go? default-settings?
<jobob> if no one wants me i will count my self as a unhelpful little ****
<dolomite> jobob: I haven't seen you accomplish anything today. and I'll leave it at that.
<mavErik> dolomite: ok, thanks..i'm loking...wait
<jobob> dolo i have done one thing....
<djustice> jobob: go code up something kool. svn checkout foo.
<dolomite> !fo
<jobob> umm mav try tortoiseSVN to open that....
<dolomite> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<djustice> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<jimmy51_> !baz
<DarthFrog> I would like to remind folks that this channel is governed by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<jobob> no one even needs my help cos everyone thinks i know nothing
<jobob> darth your not admin
<jobob> ....
<jimmy51_> ignore jobob
<dolomite> jobob: quit trolling; we can become op to kick you if necessary.
<djustice> jobob: wut? lots of people need your help. #kde and #kde-devel and #qt etc etc. have fun. :)
<jobob> fine i will go do kde....
<jobob>  bye bye....
<jobob> email joshuabaymill@msn.com if you need help
<DarthFrog> jobob: Perhaps you might sit back and lurk on the channel for a while to see how the community operates?
<jobob> dude i know
<dolomite> djustice: please explain to mavErik what he can use to get an SVN working
<jobob> #kde is empty
<jobob> i know how to do SVN`
<jobob> s
<dolomite> jobob: then cut to the chase and help mavErik without belittling him.
<jobob> ...
<dolomite> jobob: http://home.gna.org/aes2501/index_en.html
<jobob> i was not
<dolomite> jobob: there is a driver for his device. but it needs to be installed.
<jobob> ok but i need to look up a SVN program that can run on linux
<DarthFrog> !svn|jobob
<ubottu> jobob: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<dolomite> mavErik: you still there buddy?
<mavErik> how can i use to open SVN?
<jimmy51_> does anyone here use Cisco AnyConnect VPN Client with 64 bit kubuntu 10.04?  I get "server side certificate" issues, but googling shows it to be a local library problem, not server side.
<jobob> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/86550/is-there-a-linux-ubuntu-svn-client-that-doesnt-suck
<dolomite> mavErik: jobob's your man. he's researching
<jobob> try looking at that
<jobob> see if there is any questions that help
<mavErik> sudo apt-get install subversion
<administrator_> Can someone tell me what happended to PolicyKit in System Settings in Lucid?
<mavErik> dolomite: ok, i put the firts string of your page in my terminal
<jobob> here is a SVN client you can try aswell
<jobob> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tortoisesvn/
<jobob> ...
<dolomite> administrator_: so you're trying to control policykit?
<mavErik> jobob: thanks
<jobob> mav try that one see if it helps
 * starslights great's the chan
<jobob> forget it it is not conpatible with linux damn
<administrator_> dolomite: I'd like to, but I cant see it:)
<dolomite> administrator_: do you have it? 'sudo aptitude show policykit
<jobob> ah maverik i think i found a website that might help
<jobob> http://data.agaric.com/node/1881
<jobob> i gtg in a min
<jobob> i think
<administrator_> I have policykit-1 and policykit-desktop-privileges
<administrator_> package policykit is not installed
<administrator_> I've typed "aptitude search policykit" to see results
<jobob> look mav try that website
<dolomite> ok
<DarthFrog> administrator_: Does "policytool" do what you want?
<jobob> hey dolo i wonder if that http://data.agaric.com/node/1881 actully helps
<mavErik> jobob: i tryied it...it ok1 thnak you
<mavErik> !
<jobob> did it help
<administrator_> DarthFrog: never heard and I dont see it in repo
<jobob> oh well thanks
<jobob> remember the link
<mavErik> jobob: sure1
<mavErik> !
<jobob> http://home.gna.org/aes2501/index_en.html
<jobob> there
<administrator_> I'll try now to install policykit but i have already policykit-1?
<DarthFrog> administrator_: Just try running it from the command line.
<jobob> Have A Nice Day!
<mavErik> jobob:  "nice night"
<administrator_> sorry, its not what I'm looking for
<jobob> Goodbye. Send all out of my schedule questions to joshuabaymill@msn.com and i will get back to you
<dolomite> administrator_: are you getting an error somewhere with policykit? or is there something that you need to configure?
<dolomite> I ask because policykit has poor front-end management
<administrator_> I have only package policykit-1 and not policykit (which I'm installing right now)
<administrator_> but after installation I don't see the policykit applet in system settings:(
<dolomite> administrator_: I'm not on my k machine right now but I dont think there is a policykit applet in system settings
<administrator_> Does anyone have this applet in lucid?
<dolomite> administrator_: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-kde@lists.debian.org/msg30108.html
<njathan> guys any ideas how to get the rotating 'busy' pointer (in firefox) back in kubuntu 10.04? This was a neat thing in 9.04, and my mom's confused about whats happening when she does not see that ! :-P
<dolomite> I'm not sure you want policykit and policykit-1
<reagleBRKLN> Help! I added 4.4.3 ppa as recommended on Kubuntu website and now my DE is broke. kdelibs5 requires => kdelibs5-data4.3.3a but 4.3.3 is to be installed
<dolomite> njathan: are you talking about the rotating cursor?
<demeo> Hi all. Is this possible to use 1360x768 resolution at TV connected as second monitor?
<reagleBRKLN> I'm typing this in someone else's computer
<administrator_> Hey dolomite thanks for this:)
<njathan> dolomite: yeah... the one you see in firefox when its fetching a page
<dolomite> administrator_: it doesn't look like it's a possibility until kde 4.5
<administrator_> how did you find it if I may ask?
<dolomite> administrator_: google
<lucitu> looks like the 4.4.3 versioning is messed up?
<dolomite> njathan: I always assumed it's part of your global mouse cursor settings
<dolomite> njathan: which would be in system settings. you can choose the "look" of your cursor
<lucitu> dependency bec of the 4.4.3a instead of 4.4.3?
<sithlord48> demeo, it depends on if your tv supports that res or not.
<dolomite> lucitu: I'm not sure I can help you but, has the 4.4.3 package been installed and configured?
<lucitu> dolomite: they are supposed to be in the kubuntu-ppa/updates
<njathan> dolomite: it actually works for apps which take time to load... but not any more in firefox
<lucitu> look in kubuntu.org announcement
<demeo> sithlord48, yes it's supports. See it in manual
<dolomite> lucitu: and when you installed from command line, did the kde 4.4.3 install correctly?
<sithlord48> demeo, have you tried to set it in system settings-> display?
<speedvin> dolpmite: WHy not?
<dolomite> njathan: weird. I'm surprised about that; there's probably a mozilla add-on huh?
<lucitu> dolomite: lots of tobe removed and kept back
<demeo> sithlord48, I see there only 4:3 resolutions, no 16:9
<lucitu> dolomite
<dolomite> speedvin: what?
<dolomite> lucitu: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<lucitu> dolomite:  kdelibs5 depends on kdelibs5-data (>= 4:4.4.3a-0ubuntu1~ppa1); however
<lucitu> dolomite: Version of kdelibs5-data on system is 4:4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1.
<sithlord48> demeo, ic. do ne of these reses work?
<speedvin> dolomite: Why kde 4.3 from command line will not install good
<speedvin> ?
<skramer_> dolomite: I got same poblem as lucitu, tried aptitude safe-upgrade...
<speedvin> won't install it goo*
<dolomite> speedvin: I didn't say that. I'm asking him a question.
<speedvin> won't install it good*
<speedvin> ohh sorry
<demeo> sithlord48, works. And auto too - setting res to 1024x768
<asdzxc> hi
<lucitu> skramer_: dolomite: look at the complaint above--4.4.3a vs.4.4.3
<dolomite> lucitu: I'm on the case.
<asdzxc> when i mount cdrom, the root directory has no 'x' permission so i cannot access the files. i tried to add umask=0000 and mode=0777 to fstab but without luck
<demeo> sithlord48, setting 1360x768 in xorg.conf. After reboot no second monitor in nvidia-settings at all
<skramer_> lucitu: yes, I noticed the 4.4.3a vs. 4.4.3 problem
<sithlord48> demeo, have you tried to set this in nvidia-settings (as root)?
<dolomite> lucitu: it's looking like the PPA method is not advised. what version of KDE did you have before the upgrade?
<lucitu> dolomite: skramer_: the packages version are 4.4.3 but the control dependencies are looking for 4.4.3a
<dolomite> lucitu: for the 5th time: I UNDERSTAND
<dolomite> installing from PPAs are typically the newest unstable builds
<lucitu> dolomite: what do you mean? it's announced in kubuntu.org
<lucitu> to use the ppa for 4.4.3
<dolomite> lucitu: did you notice that, when kubuntu 10.04 was a beta version, it was on kubuntu.org too?
<dolomite> lucitu: kubuntu.org doesn't care if you break your system. they will support you if you want to try the latest things.
<demeo> sithlord48, yes. Forgot to say TV is on tv-out port
<demeo> sithlord48, not DVI
<dolomite> lucitu: but it looks like you're having some issues with the PPA. I'd file a bug report
<sithlord48> demeo, well if you want the settings to stay as your set them you have to set them in nvidia-settings as root.
<skramer_> dolomite: to me it seems like that's just a typing mistake, except the "a" the version nos. are same
<dolomite> skramer_: typically it would refer to an alpha version of something
<demeo> sithlord48, as i mentioned it is NO 1360x768 resolution even in root
<sithlord48> demeo, sounds like ur gonna have to set it in your xorg.conf. with a setting for the second monitor.
<skramer_> dolomite: so I suspect the build of kdelibs5-data is not finished yet & so there is only the old alpha...
<sithlord48> demeo, but i have not used a nvidia card long time..
<skramer_> dolomite: maybe we just have to wait few more hours
<demeo> sithlord48, set it, as root, but after reboot second monitor was gone, until set nvidia-auto in xorg.conf
<reagleBRKLN> Has anyone else upgrade to 4.4.3? I added 4.4.3 ppa as recommended on Kubuntu website and now my DE is broke. kdelibs5 requires => kdelibs5-data4.3.3a but 4.3.3 is to be installed
<dolomite> skramer_: lucitu: unless you can find and upgrade the kdelibs5
<dolomite> haha!!
<dolomite> we got 3 in here with that problem, reagleBRKLN
<reagleBRKLN> oh
<sithlord48> i would go so far to think that the libs are not up yet.
<raindog> Also, are they using additional kubuntu ppa's as well?  Such as the beta?
<raindog> I am, and it wanted to remove many packages (such beta of amarok) so I decided to wait til later.
<dolomite> I'm assuming everyone only has ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa in their sources.list
<sithlord48> staging but you prolly  don't want to play there yet..
<reagleBRKLN> is there an easy way to go back... or do i remove all KDE, remove ppa, and reinstall? i only have command line on that computer now
<sithlord48> remove the ppa and reinstall kubuntu-desktop , that should get u back.
<reagleBRKLN> sithlord48: ok, will try
<dolomite> sithlord48: reagleBRKLN: *remove PPA. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<sithlord48> oh yes reinstall :P
<jimmy51_> about to reboot after the upgrade.... hopefully i'll seeya in a few minutes
<dolomite> sorry sithlord48, I wanted to ensure that he runs update before reinstalling
<reagleBRKLN> neither are working...
<sithlord48> dolomite, no its ok your correct
<ArkoldThos> the update isn't working
<ArkoldThos> just don't do it
<ArkoldThos> x.x
<dolomite> reagleBRKLN: what's the error?
<dolomite> what does SC stand for again?
<reagleBRKLN> ah whole slew of failed depends
<sithlord48> software compliation
<dolomite> reagleBRKLN: during the update or the reinstall?
<reagleBRKLN> reinstall... deleted all kde from system, and trying to install kubuntu-desktop now
<reagleBRKLN> 154 packages...
<dolomite> reagleBRKLN: you deleted all KDE from your system?!
<reagleBRKLN> yes
<dolomite> via rm command or something? or via apt-get?
<reagleBRKLN> synaptic, remotely
<jimmy51_> back!  so far so good :)
<dolomite> reagleBRKLN: alright, let us know how the reinstall goes
<lucitu> reagleBRKLN: why reinstall?  just wait until they get it fixed and just reinstall the kde stuff
<lucitu> am sure apachelogger is going to fix it..soon :)
<sz0> hi.  is "search and launch" activity only available in netbook version?
 * dolomite should really do something else with his day
<apachelogger> lucitu: huh?
<apachelogger> fix what?
<DarthFrog> dolomite: Take your dog for  a walk.
<lucitu> apachelogger: the ppa 4.4.3 pkgs are having dep prob..some pkg are looking for 4.4.3a when version installed is 4.4.3 w/o the 'a'
<dolomite> DarthFrog: I'm visiting the parents for a few days before work starts; nothing to do here but wish I was at home with my 10.04
<dolomite> anyway, I guess I'll go do dishes
<jimmy51_> dang.  i thought 10.04 was supposed to support ipod touches...
<jimmy51_> !itouch
<jimmy51_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jimmy51_> has anyone had luck with the ipod touch and 10.04?
<sithlord48> gtkpod?
<DarthFrog> iPods are nasty.  Can't even replace the battery.
<DarthFrog> Nor do they play Ogg Vorbis.
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: correct, but this thing was free.  my wife got it as a door prize at a party.  i would never pay for such a thing
<DarthFrog> Free is good. :-)
<lelamal> Hi everyone, I have a question that is bugging me regarding RAM usage in Kubuntu. I have used Ubuntu for over 1 year, but don't remember seeing such numbers.
<lelamal> So, as an example, Xorg builds up during the first hour or so, and for the rest of the day stabilizes at around 250M (system  monito), running Amarok uses about 120M, Konqueror 106M, Kontact 80M
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: free is good, but only when it works.  this thing has been such a pain.  the itunes software ground her old XP machine to a halt, and it seems to be tough to get it to work in kubuntu.
<surfer24> hola a todos !!!
<lelamal> what concerns me is most is the overall memory value, which throughout the day stays at around 1.2 GiB. Since I have 2,0, I'm not really worried, above all because it doesn't keep growing endlessly
<DarthFrog> !es|surfer24
<ubottu> surfer24: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lelamal> but I still wonder: are such numbers normal? is it common to most kubuntu users, or is there something definitely wrong which I should investigate?
<surfer24> thanks
<apparle> why is it that ati driver can come in deb but flash needs to be downloaded
<dolomite> DarthFrog: can ipods even support FLAC?
 * dolomite told himself he was going to go onto more fruitful endeavors but dishes only took 10 minutes
<JontheEchidna> Not without rockbox, iPods can't
<dolomite> man I hate them ipods
<reagleBRKLN> ok, i'm back. I recovered from 4.4.3a issue after much reinstalling of packages
<dolomite> reagleBRKLN: good to hear it. I'm sure there are some that need to hear your method. PPA is dangerous!
<reagleBRKLN> I just removed every KDE package I could using synaptic, and then tried to reinstall stuff
<reagleBRKLN> which reminds me, this is your friend: dpkg --get-selections > pkgs
<dolomite> and for pkgs, you put in 'kde' this time reagleBRKLN?
<apparle> hey guys why are the flash files directly not packaged in the deb file itself
<dolomite> apparle: the deb from adobe's site?
<apparle> dolomite: no the one we use
<apparle> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<dolomite> apparle: so which file are you looking for to be packaged in the deb?
<apparle> dolomite: the one which gets downloaded when you install that deb
<apparle> dolomite: can't you see a flash plugin can't fit in 184kb
<dolomite> apparle: isn't that one flashplugin-nonfree
<dolomite> apparle: I can see that your question was stated differently than I would've expected.
<apparle> dolomite: so why is it not included in the deb file itself
<dolomite> haha, I'm confused dude
<apparle> dolomite: and can you tell me how to frame it so that everyone can understand..... I am going to ask the same thing in ubuntu
<dolomite> I can't advise you on how to phrase the question b/c I'm still unsure of what deb file you're referring to
<dolomite> so maybe I'm just stupid today
<apparle> dolomite: I'll simplify things
<apparle> when you install that package.... (flashplugin-installer). a deb file is downloaded. and when a the deb file is being installed, another file is downloaded. Why is it that whole thing can't come in a deb file.
<apparle> dolomite: ^
<dolomite> apparle: to my knowledge, the flashplugin-installer provides flashplugin-nonfree
<dolomite> so if you download the deb from adobe, you're really just downloading flashplugin-installer
<apparle> dolomite: I am not downloading any deb file from adobe site
<dolomite> apparle: if you do the apt-get install flashplugin-installer, you are.
<apparle> I am talking of only the deb file which automatically gets downloaded when I type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<dolomite> apparle: flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional dummy package that should be removed after installing flashplugin-installer
<apparle> dolomite: goddamn it
<dolomite> language
<apparle> dolomite: I am talking of only the deb file which automatically gets downloaded when I type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<apparle> it doesn't matter what command I give same thing happens
<dolomite> apparle: you're making me feel pretty stupid here; what do you want that command to do?!
<apparle> dolomite: sorry for the language
<dolomite> ^
<apparle> dolomite: basically whenever sudo apt-get install <something> is executed, then it downloads the .deb file for something and install it.
<dolomite> apparle: I get that.
<apparle> dolomite: but in case of flashplugin-nonfree another one gets downloaded and that's a tar.gz file
<apparle> dolomite: so my question is why can't they fit that into the deb file itself
<sithlord48> hey guys can someone help me fix my sound?
<dolomite> apparle: it's worth checking the devs for that question. but flashplugin-nonfree is not going to be around for long
<apparle> sithlord48: what happened
<apparle> dolomite: why.... who's gonna replace it
<apparle> dolomite: you still there
<sithlord48> apparle, well i tried to play some sdl games. to find my sound only worked in kde applications, so i checked the mixer settings(there all good) and then i noticed pulseaudio installed so i removed it and now my sound card says it don't work (u know the pop up) tried to reinstall pulse it only seams to see my hdmi, so i need to either fix alsa , or make pulse use the other card (padevchooser never launced and i didn't see in paman or the
<sithlord48>  other control stuffz for it ne thing to change it)
<sithlord48> pulse has since been removed again. and no sound..
<dolomite> apparle: as I said, flashplugin-installer is the new package
<apparle> sithlord48: I don't know
<sithlord48> apparle, some help u are :P
<apparle> dolomite: ohhh man..... but still flashplugin-installer does the same thing
<apparle> sithlord48: we I don't know so how could I help
<dolomite> apparle: I'm done with this subject.
<apparle> dolomite: but I didn't get the answer :(
<sithlord48> apparle, that is exacly my problem idk , where to even start.
<sithlord48> can anyone help me fix my sound, this is what happened. i tried to play some sdl games. to find my sound only worked in kde applications, so i checked the mixer settings(there all good) and then i noticed pulseaudio installed so i removed it and now my sound card says it don't work (u know the pop up) tried to reinstall pulse it only seams to see my hdmi, so i need to either fix alsa , or make pulse use the other card (padevchooser never
<sithlord48>  launced and i didn't see in paman or the other control stuffz for it ne thing to change it)
<dolomite> apparle: anybody that's not actively working on the package won't be able to answer your question.
<sithlord48> apparle, the flashplugin-installer installs the flash plugin from adobe
<apparle> sithlord48: but why is that so
<dolomite> careful what you're getting yourself into sithlord
<sithlord48> i don't get the question?
<dolomite> licensing apparle
<sithlord48> should it do something else?
<sithlord48> or are you asking why the installer and not just the plugin?
<cannonfodder> anyone know how i can redirect people to a webpage who connect to my wireless router?  basically like what a hotel does, they redirect you to their login page.
<apparle> sithlord48: exactly
<sithlord48> apparle, the short answer is this there package they release comes as a tar.gz, the "installer" basicly just dl's the newest and extracts it to the correct locations so you don't have to.
<dolomite> thanks sithlord48, you have a better grasp on words than I could. sorry apparle
<sithlord48> no problem :)
<apparle> dolomite: but the tar.gz is downloaded from http://archive.canonical.com/
<sithlord48> woot i found out why my sound broken :)
<apparle> sithlord48: ^
<apparle> dolomite: not for you
<dolomite> sithlord48: whats the solution.
<steaminc> whats the ubuntu channel?
<apparle> sithlord48: and the name tells that the link is of kubuntu
<steaminc> whats the ubuntu channel/
<sithlord48> ok well my issue a bit different then a normal one i need timitidy to play midi , when i removed pulse it grabed timidity as main controller of my sound..
<sithlord48> ubuntu channel for what now ?
<dolomite> steaminc: #ubuntu
<steaminc> thanks
<apparle> sithlord48: :D
<sithlord48> apparle, as i was starting to explain , it grabs adobes tar.gz, but form the ubuntu server because they only test the version on the ubuntu servers,
<sithlord48> brb gonna test see if sound works.. (i know i could restart the service but i want to make sure it does it correctly it self)
<sithlord48> JOY!!! :)
<sithlord48> and it even now works w/ sdl :)
<apparle> sithlord48: enjoy
<sithlord48> nice, yea i had to basicly change an 'e' to an 's'
<apparle> sithlord48: but if it can be on ubuntu servers..... why not in the deb file then
<apparle> sithlord48: where did you change e to s
<sithlord48> apparle /etc/default/timitidy device line :)
<sithlord48> apparle, i would think cause its basicly not nessessary since its just unarchive to install
<lucitu> the 4.4.3 pkgs are a mess..was able to get around but the kdebase-workspace*
<benkevan> seems like a ton of people are having issues with 4.4.3
<benkevan> any word on it being fixed?
<lucitu> benkevan: looks like they are working on it tho not sure..the news announce in kubuntu.org has been removed..at least a good sign
<lucitu> benkevan: good thing i have my debian sid/4.4.3
<gnac> after a recent upgrade, plasma-desktop no longer autostarts.  plasma-desktop.desktop is in /usr/xdg/autostart.  I can manually start plasma-destktop after I log in.
<sithlord48> it usually is a mess when the new kde version packages first hit the ppa..
<sithlord48> i have found that unless i feel like dealing w/ some major package issues its best to wait just a few days before even trying to upgrade
<gnac> sithlord48: bah, I hadn't realized I was getting a major upgrade.  Haven't accepted the upgrade to 10.4 lts yet.
 * apparle finds it best to wait until these packages make to backport
 * apparle is wondering, why kubuntu is so cool today
<sithlord48> gnac did u install from the ppa?
 * sithlord48 loves his kubuntu setup now that the sound is working again
<apparle> sithlord48: I meant cool........... no activity in #kubuntu
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to play a Star Wars DVD in VLC but it crashes. Most other DVDs work. Any ideas why?
<apparle> yurimxpxman: is it encrypted or something?.. or of different region. try a different player
<yurimxpxman> apparle: none of the other players will do anything. K9copy crashes
<yurimxpxman> apparle: tried dvd shrink in wine and it crashed
<apparle> yurimxpxman: is your dvd too scratched.... can you read it at all
<yurimxpxman> apparle: nothing wrong with the disk
<apparle> yurimxpxman: you have libdvdcss?
<yurimxpxman> apparle: yes
<apparle> yurimxpxman: I am out of solutions
<apparle> yurimxpxman: what all players did you try
<dolomite> apparle: what's the issue?
<apparle> dolomite: vlc crashes on dvd playback
<dolomite> any error from terminal?
<apparle> dolomite: libdvdcss installed.... no other players work
<dolomite> so no errors?
<apparle> yurimxpxman: try starting vlc from konsole and then open the dvd
<yurimxpxman> apparle, dolomite: k9copy says "libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title [x] (VTS_[xx]_0.IFO)
<apparle> yurimxpxman: so it seems the problem is with the DVD
<apparle> yurimxpxman: what does vlc say.......
<yurimxpxman> apparle: something about the new encryption, I think
<apparle> yurimxpxman: tell exactly
<apparle> !paste | yurimxpxman
<ubottu> yurimxpxman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yurimxpxman> apparle: cdda access error: could not read block [xxx] from disc
<dolomite> I'm not sure if an invalid IFO would crash the program; at least that's weird
<apparle> yurimxpxman: you are sure that libdvdcss is installed?
<yurimxpxman> apparle: yes
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: aptitude show libdvdcss2
<Guest415> how can i determine if sun's java is installed.   java -version gives IcedTea.   I'm having problems and to try sun's
<beta_> Hey, I am having some issues with audio on Kubuntu 10.04. Amarok and Dragon Player work great, I can hear stuff, But VLC and Flash Player give me issues. If it was a codec problem I would think VLC would refuse to play. Any ideas?
<dolomite> beta_: how is VLC setup audio-wise?
<yurimxpxman> apparle: http://pastebin.com/DUanCYjC
<beta_> dolomite: defaults, let me check
<beta_> Output: Default, Default Volume: 100%, Force Dolby Surround Sound: Auto
<beta_> I've tried different settings for Output
<apparle> yurimxpxman: I am not sure of medibuntu version but normal guide says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<yurimxpxman> apparle: already been down that road. I think it's a new version of encryption that isn't covered by this version of libdvdcss or something
<apparle> yurimxpxman: maybe.... is the dvd very new?
<Guest415> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre --> No candidate version found for sun-java6-jre  Does this mean it's already installed?   How do I check?
<apparle> yurimxpxman: if that is the case, I am out of solutions
<dolomite> Guest415: aptitude show sun-java6-jre
<apparle> Guest415: the sun java has been removed from normal repos
<apparle> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: did you upgrade?
<beta_> dolomite: The only thing I can think of is Phonon working while others don't
<dolomite> (from 9,10)
<beta_> I don't think VLC uses phonon
<dolomite> yes, I've only been able to get alsa playing nice with VLC
<yurimxpxman> apparle: I'm still using kubuntu 8.04 so I haven't updated anything in a while. Have you had any issues like this?
<yurimxpxman> sorry, I meant *dolomite
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: oh. I didn't realize you're still on 8.04
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: one sec
<apparle> Guest415: do you have partner repository enabled
<apparle> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
#kubuntu 2010-05-06
<Guest415> Let me see if I  understand. So mutiverse repository is now call "partner" in Lucid?   Adept lists a multiverse repo (it's checked) , then there's another tab "Other software" and on that tab theres a couple of "partner" listings.   Now this is confusing
<apparle> Guest415: no multiverse is multiverse
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: 64 or 32
<apparle> Guest415: but the sun java packages have moved from multiverse to partner
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: 32
<apparle> Guest415: and if you are on lucid, you can't have adept
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: and I'm assuming you installed the libdvdread3 package and ran the install-css script?
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: yeah, I did
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: can you recall when you last updated libdvdcss2?
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: I can play the movie if I run "vlc dvdsimple:///dev/dvd" but no menus.. and I can't rip it with another program
<Guest415> apparle i'll add the partners.    I can' have adept :-)  cause i've got it.  I installed it.  via apt-get.  SOmething wrong with that?
<Guest415> on lucid btw 64 bit
<apparle> Guest415: adding the partner repos would do your job
<apparle> For other guys:.... is adept still in development
<Guest415> I don't understand the interface on k-package manager.  Adept was more synaptic -ilke.   Synaptic is more intuitive. IMO
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: version is 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<apparle> Guest415: I agree that adept was better looking than kpackagekit... but it is discontinued, so it is recommended that you use kpackagekit. But I personally recommend the command line apt-get
<yurimxpxman> Guest415: synaptic intuitive? For whom? It relies on package names.. not good for a new user
<apparle> yurimxpxman: +1
<sebr> hey folks -- anybody know if there is a particular package that I need to install to add igoogle gadgets to my plasma workspace?
<doleyb> sebr: did you just click in Add Widgets and Get New?
<sebr> Yes, the only options I have are plasma widget
<Guest14900> asdf
<bloodsmith> yup... managed to delete my hard drive when i tried upgrading to 10.04 LTS... always fun
<bloodsmith> so now i have to reinstall all of my programs and whatnot, half of which i cant remember what i had. could anyone with any grace in their soul give me a list of some must have software?
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: there appears to be a bug.
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: with my dvd issue?
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: was it ever resolved?
<djustice> bloodsmith: i can pastebin my dpkg-selections-list if you want...
<bloodsmith> djustice: sure, it couldnt hurt, thanks
<dolomite> there's something that worked for someone. removing file: /home/user/.dvdcss/<name of DVD>
<apparle> bloodsmith: I would recommend, firefox, vlc. kubuntu-plasma-addons, kscreensavers, kscreensaver-xsavers, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dolomite> yurimxpxman:  ^
<djustice> bloodsmith: http://pastebin.com/RMAyfBmH
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: doesn't help :(
<bloodsmith> apparle: i tried installing the firefox bundle that came with the OS, but it kept throwing up error messages. Said something along the lines of "Firefox is already installed, you DBag"... I couldnt find the program however, so now im a bit miffed...
<skierpage> My PC resumed from standby badly and now on-board 3COM 3C940 LAN doesn't work. even after BIOS reset  The chip's diagnostics and BIOS are all for DOS.  Do I run them from WINE, DOSBox, or DOSemu ?
<bloodsmith> djustice: thank you kindly, good sir
<djustice> bloodsmith: click 'raw' or 'download' up top. then run 'cat filename > dpkg --set-selections'
<djustice> bloodsmith: then 'sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade'
<apparle> bloodsmith: open konsole... write "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<skierpage> Should I run them these DOS progs from my bootable Lucid kubuntu desktop USB, if so how can I tell if it has an emulator on it?
<apparle> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<djustice> kool new game: osmos. iz flipn sweet. but 10$. (piracy ftw)
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: were there any other notes on the problem?
<dolomite> no, not so far.
<ewwwphoria> does anyone know if IBM Lotus Sympthony is Gnome or KDE based?
<djustice> bloodsmith: oh yea, my dpkg selections are about 4gb. so dont do that unless you want a 'fully pimpd' system. i run 4 tattoo shops (gfx/office/games) on that setup.
<yurimxpxman> dolomite: that wouldn't explain why dvd shrink doesn't work, either, though
<bloodsmith> apparle: got it, ty
<dolomite> if you can revert to older version of libdvdcss2, please do that and report back. this problem appears to be in the latest version
<dolomite> yurimxpxman: ^^. I'm going away from the computer for a little bit.
<skierpage> skierpage, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.manifest has the packages on the CD.  No Wine, DOSBox, or DOSemu
<bloodsmith> djustice: so basicly, if i want a "fully pimped system", download the "DJustice Ultra Super Mega package collection"
<bloodsmith> lol
<bloodsmith> dolomite: i was the dude that was worried about losing my data from the other day! guess what! i lost my data! WOO!!!
<bloodsmith> dolomite: i couldnt remember if i used this name or sainumeri, did i get it right?
<ewwwphoria> is the koffice package in Kubuntu Lucid in KDE4?
<djustice> bloodsmith: yep ;)
<djustice> ewwwphoria: nope. koffice-kde4.
<ewwwphoria> or do I have to install the koffice-kde4 packages?
<djustice> ewwwphoria: is still unstble.
<ewwwphoria> djustice: alright, thanks.
<djustice> bloodsmith: soundz liek you did it wrongly. :P
<bloodsmith> djustice: what kind of programs and whatnot do you have on that list?
<djustice> ewwwphoria: that being said, they mostly work fine. ;)
<bloodsmith> djustice: yeah, wrong to the limit
<djustice> bloodsmith: err. gimp/inkscape/chromium/firefox/visualboyadvncae/zsnes/pcsx/ooffice/koffice/kde-full/etc
<djustice> bloodsmith: just enough to compile kde from source, run the tattoo shops (graphics and office apps), and waste time on lame/free games. :)
<ewwwphoria> what about the OpenOffice that comes with Kubuntu, is it KDE based?
<bloodsmith> djustice: hah, lol, might just have to get that then. at the very least ill browse it and get some ideas on what to download, im at a friends house using his internet, so i really dont want to kill his bandwidth, you understand...
<djustice> ewwwphoria: ooffice isnt kde... it's kde-themed tho. so it fits in nicely.
<lvlech> hi is this kubuntu support channel?
<djustice> bloodsmith: koolkool. you can edit that list. before setting selections. i keep lists handy for diff setups/reasons. :)
<ewwwphoria> djustice: that's what I wanted to know actually, thanks.
<djustice> lvlech: yep :)
<lvlech> cool
<djustice> ewwwphoria: np :)
<lvlech> does anyone know how to allow files to saved on the desktop
<djustice> lvlech: the ~/Desktop folder. save them there.
<lvlech> but I don't see it on my desktop
<lvlech> I have to go into the desktop folder in /home
<djustice> lvlech: or you mean a folderview style desktop activity? right click the desktop->settings->change 'desktop' to 'folderview'
<djustice> lvlech: or 'add widgets'->folderview
<djustice> then point the folderview at the desktop folder.. iirc that's default..
<bloodsmith> djustice: yeah, editing would be a good idea. what is inkscape? im assuming its some sort of tattoo editing program?
<lvlech> desktop activity settings?
<djustice> bloodsmith: nah, its a vector app. like adobe illustrator on drugs. good drugs. all(most) of kde's 'scalable'ness was made with it.
<djustice> lvlech: that's it.
<djustice> lvlech: under 'activity'. change type to 'folderview'
<bloodsmith> djustice: aaaaahhh, i see... useless to one such as i, however... i do believe...
<lvlech> ty! it works
<djustice> bloodsmith: its really simple actually... no math involved.. just point and click stuff.. handy app :) til kde's karbon gets stable enough.
 * djustice iz off to try Lucid
 * djustice waves
<bloodsmith> djustice: ok, i have no programming background aside from one semester of C++ in highschool... lol, that and if i were to try to create something, im pretty sure that i could find anything i wanted on the net anyways, soooo...
<chx> hi. I am on lucid, how can i close all children windows of one application? right now the only thing i can do is restart the app and that's ouch
<ewwwphoria> whats the best media player for KDE is it still kaffeine
<ewwwphoria> ?
<frogonwheels> ewwwphoria: that's what I use.
<frogonwheels> er no
<frogonwheels> ewwwphoria: er, sorry, confusion.  for audio, I use amarok.
<frogonwheels> ewwwphoria: for video, xine or vlc.  Kaffeine was always a bit flakey for my liking.
<frogonwheels> chx: that sounds like a very application specific question.
<genii> "dragon player" seems default now
<chx> frogonwheels: does it? Well, it's Skype, Kopete and I guess I will meet a few more.
<ewwwphoria> i don't like the trial dragon player leaves on recent document
<frogonwheels> chx: err task-bar  right-click, close
<frogonwheels> works for me
<chx> one window
<ewwwphoria> is there a way to disable recently played or documents for good?
<chx> whaqt if you have twenty?
<frogonwheels> chx: , as I said, task-bar close works for me... just closed two windows in skype that way
<frogonwheels> now 3.
 * frogonwheels shrugs.
<ewwwphoria> frogonwheels: i'm trying out moc, amarok seems to crash a lot, have to investigate why...
<zus> how can i remove gnome player? somehow it got installed? when firefox was asking to install missing plug ins,...
<frogonwheels> chx. move your mouse over the (say) skype icon in your task bar, press and hold right-click, select 'close' release mouse-button.
<chx> I bet that works if they are grouped?
<chx> no :(
<chx> ok so
<chx> you have skype
<chx> you multiple chat windows
<frogonwheels> .. you have 20 windows open , and they're not grouped?
<chx> i want to close all chat windows?
<chx> um i have 4 1920x1200 monitors
<chx> so ... no :P
<chx> my taskbar is kindabig :)
<genii> I have 6 monitors
<chx> good for you
<chx> was hard enough to get four out of a laptop
<zus> please pm i will be away for a few minutes,..to my previous question (if  possible)
<djustice> mmkay. GM965/intel. 10.04. GLX==fail. why?
<djustice> rawr. back to chakra for me >:[
<djustice> apologies to the channel. <3 ubuntu people. just not autoconfigurations...
<djustice> meanwhile: *hugs*
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about the hugs
<Dracirate> Hey :)
<OmnipotentEntity> hey guys, I just upgraded to lucid and now when I log in to KDE it crashes, running start kde seems to point to an issue with nvidia driver and lo removing the nvidia drivers seems to cause kde to work happily.  But... I like having hardware acceleration and reinstalling nvidia-current causes the issue to reappear.  Any ideas?
<derekul> hello
<darkdelusions> is there a way to kix the kbluetooth icon so it not all messed up?
<darkdelusions> fix
<dolomite> bloodsmith, are you still around?
<OmnipotentEntity> got it fixed thanks.
<Dracirate> Hey ^^
<Dracirate> anyone know how to install GLIBC_2.11 ?
<genii> Carefully?
<Dracirate> Yeah
<Dracirate> i need it for a game
<Dracirate> ./Tibia: ./libc6/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1)
<derekul> what wine packages do i download
<genii> Ask in #winehq
<derekul> ok
<Dracirate> anyone know?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<dolomite> hi biggFREE!!!!
<dolomite> BiggFREE: hi!!!
<derekul> im updateing Kubuntu 9.10 to 10.4 right now
<Dracirate> hey!
<Dracirate> Hello people :]
<dolomite> Dracirate: so what version is your libc6?
<dolomite> derekul: exciting
<derekul> yep
<derekul> its allmost done getting new package
<dolomite> ./Tibia: ./libc6/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1)
<dolomite> what wine packages do i download
<dolomite> what?
<dolomite> #winehq
<derekul> i updated my motherboard and cpu to a 6 core
<derekul> yesterday
<dolomite> what processor is that, derekul?
<derekul> amd
<hstefan> hello.
<Dracirate> Hey
<david_> hello there??
<hstefan> So, i've installed kubuntu and my internet connection became VERY SLOW when I use this OS. Do you have any suggestions?
<david_> are you running multiple wifi anteannas?
<Dracirate> maybe is the ipv6
<hstefan> nope, its not wifi, its a wired connection
<Dracirate> oh
<hstefan> Dracirate: in this case, what should i do?
<derekul> are u n or g
<david_> dunno, I do know others seemed to have that problem as well, maybe a diferrent hardware driver?
<david_> wb
<Dracirate> sorry about that.
<Dracirate> XD
<david_> np
<hstefan> damm, I dunno what do do
<david_> have you checked hardware driver updates?
<hstefan> no, on my way for it.
<derekul> im running wireless n router wired here at home with no problims
<david_> give that a try
<david_> running wireless and doing fine myself
<derekul> im all n here
<david_> I just started using UE and is the best ubuntu flavor I found yet
<Dracirate> i am kinda rejecting Gnome
<Dracirate> the gnome shell suck
<david_> I haven't had any problems with it, only issue I've had is my card reader isn't recognized
<derekul> im so use to useing redhat its a big chang to Kubuntu
<david_> never used red hat myself
<Dracirate> the only problem i got was the splash screen
<Dracirate> but now looks better
<david_> I tried ubuntu, UE, mint, and fedora
<hstefan> the problem is not any driver
<Dracirate> is the splash screen
<hstefan> damm, dunno what to do
<Dracirate> is to small
<david_> gonna head, but glad I found this on here
<david_> will be back for sure
<david_> tc all
<Dracirate> you too
<hstefan> anyone has another idea?
<hstefan> also, how can I disable ipv6?
<Dracirate> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Dracirate> maybe that help in kubuntu too
<hstefan> thank you, I'll give it a try too.
<derekul> brb
<Dracirate> kk
<Dracirate> np
<Dracirate> ^^
<zus> how can i remove gnome player? somehow it got installed? when firefox was asking to install missing plug ins,...
<Dracirate> sudo apt-get uninstall gnome-player
<Dracirate> ?
<zus> would that also remove all the other stuff as well not just the player?
<Dracirate> what else you want to remove?
<zus> i didnt want to install it, it appeared after installing missing plug-ins for firefox, but i never had gnome player before now.
<Dracirate> sudo apt-get uninstall gnome-player only remove the gnome player
<sidHart> Dracirate: no such thing as uninstall..shud be apt-get purge <pkg>
<zus> sidHart,  i did that and it came back as no such package...
<Dracirate> so the gnome-player
<sidHart> zus: what package did u enter?
<darkdelusions> Does the kubuntu install not install the nvidia drivers by default?
<zus> ahh it says GNOME MPlayer,....i  think dragon is based of Mplayer so is this GNOME MPlayer ok to remove?
<sidHart> zus: the package name is mplayer
<sidHart> zus: shud be sudo apt-get purge mplayer
<sidHart> zus: dragon doesn't need any gnome stuff
<zus> sidHart, so Mplayer and GNOME MPlayer would be two different packages
<sidHart> zus: the gnome menu names has nothing to do with the package name that apt-get recognize..
<harolddong> I thought dragon was based on xine
<zus> kaffieine is from what i was told before
<zus> again no such package
<zus> this is kinda wired.
<genii> "kinda" ?
<zus> its there in the menu but  it's not found in the "sudo apt-get purge <pkg>"
<sidHart> zus: replace <pkg> with mplayer
<zus> sidHart,  yep
<sidHart> zus: ??
<zus> i did
<sidHart> and?
<zus> same out come
<zus> it's still in the menu in multimedia
<darkdelusions> brb
<sidHart> zus: edit the kde menu and find out which is the command line
<zus> sidHart,  one sec .
<zus> sid it says gnome-mplayer %u
<zus> forgot to hit tab
<sidHart> zus: then replace <pkg> with gnome-mplayer
<zus> sidHart,  that did the trick... what  exactly did i do? ( still learning the command line myself)
<sidHart> zus: sometimes the menu names does not correspond exactly the package name
<sidHart> apt-get requires the exact name..
<yotux> hello I have a network question
<yotux> What should the transfer speed be on a 1Gb connection
<sidHart> zus: you can learn more about apt-get by reading - try this ' man apt-get'.  a good companion is dpkg.  so try man dpkg too
<yotux> currently I am using SSH to transfer files and I only get 1.1mbs/s
<sidHart> zus: to find out what packages are installed try this
<Dragnslicer> yotux- there are a lot of factors that determine transfer speed between two computers
<sidHart> zus: dpkg -l | grep 'what-u-r-looking'
<DarthFrog> sidHart: I find this to be very useful for finding out what packages are installed: alias lspkg="dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less"
<DarthFrog> Then grep the output
<zus> sidHart,  thanks :)
<sidHart> zus: np..glad to be of help
<yotux> Dragnslicer:  any idea where to start?
<sidHart> DarthFrog: i prefer mine first as it wud tell me desc and version
<Dragnslicer> yotux- unless the two computers are connected through a crossover cable or both connected to a gigabit switch, you won't get 1 Gbps transfers anyway
<yotux> I have my Dlink NAS box my Gigswitch and my Desktop
<yotux> I use wifi to link to the web router
<yotux> I am thinking wifi is the issue?  slowing down the 1GB interface
<darkdelusions> !! nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zus> sidHart,  yeah i dont mind having gnome items but first i want to get used to default items would certainly help in learning what is what from who and where...
<rome> hi room! is anyone familiar with netbeans ide? i have problems with my 6.8 installation on kubuntu!
<rome> i always get red exclamation marks left to my code
<rome> code assistance is configured properly
<rome> any suggestions?
<olskolirc> my firefox version 3.6.3 keeps crashing - just disappears for no reason - I tried to downgrade by purging and when i reinstall an old version, i get back firefox 3.3.6 - how can i get 3.0?
<rome> olskolirc i have the same problem sometimes playin quakelive
 * darkdelusions grumbles
<dolomite> olskolirc: sudo apt-get install firefox = <version>
<rama> is it possible to circumvent the GLX memory leaks in Lucid in this way?
<olskolirc> it keeps over writing dolomite to the 3.6.3 but i just thought to delete .mozilla in my home directory and that should take care of it and then I can get the version I want
<olskolirc> its the .mozilla that holds all the settings dolomite
<olskolirc> I purged first
<olskolirc> then rm -rf .mozilla
<dolomite> olskolirc: I'm surprise purge didn't take care of that.
<olskolirc> nope with three tries
<olskolirc> its all hidden in the .mozilla
<dolomite> olskolirc: so after rm -rf ./.mozilla any luck?
<olskolirc> im not done yet
<olskolirc> going to find 3.0
<olskolirc> my repository doesn't have it it has 3.0 dummy upgrade which takes me to 3.6.3 same as the 2.0 dummy upgrade i just might find a an older bz2 then soft link my own plugins
<olskolirc> I sound like I know what im talking about huh? haha we'll see brb
<dolomite> olskolirc: oh yeah, of course the lucid repos wouldn't have the 3.0. darn. if you're comfortable compiling; bz2 should be successful.
<olskolirc> for the first time my firefox icon is gone now it reads ?
<dolomite> darkdelusions: why are you grumbling?
<olskolirc> nice
<zus> is there an off topic for kubuntu?
<dolomite> !offtopic | zus
<ubottu> zus: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<olskolirc> ubottu threat
<zus> dolomite,  gracias (it is cinco de mayo 8) )
<dolomite> !es | zus
<ubottu> zus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dolomite> haha, happy cinco
<olskolirc> niceee dolomite where can i get the ubottu commands?
<zus> lol
<dolomite> olskolirc: I have no idea; I just try them and learn when people use them.
<olskolirc> ok
<olskolirc> ok im going to look for firefox brb
<dolomite> get it done!
<olskolirc> I found an old one, not easy to find http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Mozilla-Firefox-3-Download-48870.html
<olskolirc> nevermind that link doesn't work
<dolomite> olskolirc: I had the same issue a whie back; it's a pain in the butt to find old firefoxes
<olskolirc> oh im determinded i work at home and i can't have firefox crashing on customer sales leaving me holding the phone stuck on stupid
<olskolirc> im so pissed at mozilla!
<olskolirc> giving us a piece of s* that doesn't work!
<beltorak> is there a way to run something from the k-menu as root?
<olskolirc> I got it now dolomite http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-firefox-browser-version-3.html
<olskolirc> its a bz2 file
<dolomite> olskolirc: no need to share with me; I left firefox years ago.
<dolomite> beltorak: what exactly?
<olskolirc> what do you use dolomite konq?
<beltorak> dolomite: anything - like to be able to select the system settings icon and right click and run as root.... or something similarly easy
<olskolirc> my konq is broke i can't get an address bar or internet buttons like home, back forward i don't know where they all went
<dolomite> konq on this machine cuz it's slow. chromium on my main machine.
<olskolirc> sigh lotsa work here guys
<dolomite> beltorak: there are exceptions but generally you can type 'kdesudo <program name>' from terminal
<dolomite> beltorak: in this case kdesudo systemsettings
<beltorak> right, but i like the auto-complete i get, which goes away when using kdesu as the first command...
<beltorak> if i start typing "system", i get a suggestion for "systemsettings", but if I do "kdesu system" there's no such intelligence
<beltorak> to the UI
<dolomite>  beltorak: I don't know about your auto-complete
<dolomite> but that's how you launch from CLI
<beltorak> well i was using the "run" input box, but that really only works when I know the application name
<zus> dolomite,  maybe everyone is asleep in the off topic channel, hehe aint seen anything going on
<beltorak> if I'm just exploring the k-start menu it would be nice to be able to select something and runas root
<dolomite> zus: not a talkative bunch tonight I guess!
<dolomite> beltorak: would be pretty  nice but if you use CLI enough you'll memorize the programs you use the most
<beltorak> understood, but the point is that i typically don't run these things often..... anyway, guess i'll cahlk it up to a feature request. Where would I file that? KDE's bug database?
<beltorak> **chalk it up to....
<beltorak> how do I change the GTK settings while in KDE? wireshark looks like crap cause the font is 12 or 18 point or something.... or better
<beltorak> is there a decent kde based packet sniffer? i dont need promiscuious
<dolomite> beltorak: make a suggestion at forums.kde.org
<rome> wireshark is just fine
<beltorak> ok; thanks dolomite
<rome> i have tried wireshark now too, but i cannot choose any interface
<zus> in the setting under file associations i changed mpeg3 to amorok, nothing changed. im trying to make mp3 open amarok instead of VLC.  VLC is opening im guessing since it's been installed after amarok was.
<dolomite> vlc and amarok each have their own file associations right?
<dolomite> (they each have settings for it?)
<zus> im not sure? but before i installed VLC every mp3 i opened, opened with amarok
<zus> i only got VLC to play the files dragon player and amarok wouldnt open and after installing it everything open in VLC
<zus> i realized this when files onced opened with amarok are now opening in VLC
<darkdelusions> Has anyone had sound issues in lucid I can hear the start up sound when I boot up or even when I log off but i am unable to hear any sound in amarok, wine, vent, Firefox
<gohmifune> zus: I'm going to quickly chime in. When you go to the filetype menu from the properties dialog, what is the first program listed?
<zus> gohmifune,  checking
<zus> gohmifune,  under file associations for mpeg?
<zus> mp3^
<zus> mpeg3^
<gohmifune> whatever the filetype you're trying to change is.
<darkdelusions> NM my question my PCM was turned down :)
<dolomite> darkdelusions: whew! it's never that easy.
<zus> at first it was GNOME-MPlayer but that got removed,...but it was the only one there.
<darkdelusions> dolomite: no kidding
<gohmifune> zus: so you don't have anthing associated with mp3?
<dolomite> zus I thought you said you'd already associated
<darkdelusions> dolomite: but i have had great success with 10.04 I have had to fix any of the little quirks that my laptop has
<zus> gohmifune,  i clicked add and wrote amarok and still nothing
<dolomite> darkdelusions: it's been pretty hit-or-miss but so far it's been a great OS
<zus> im happy with it, its all these little settings that get me frustrated when i cant get them fine tuned after trying for a while
<darkdelusions> dolomite: I have an asus laptop and it got a light sensor in it and every release i have to go in and hack a file to get it to work... I was estatic when my jack sensing for my headset worked right out of the box
<dolomite> its a beautiful thing indeed
<gohmifune> zus: you typed amarok where?
<zus> gohmifune,  where it once said GNOME-MPlayer
<ilya-x> I've just installed whatever updates KPackageKit found today (around 9 bug fixes), and now I have extra items in my boot loader list... is this intended behavior? It now lists 2.6.32-22-generic
<ilya-x>   and 2.6.32-21-generic
<zus> gohmifune, when i click  mpeg3 in the box where it says application prefered order
<dolomite> ilya-x: hello again. these new entries are bootable right?
<ilya-x> I've only booted into 2.6.32-22-generic, which seems like what everything should've been updated to... so not sure why it lists the older version as well
<gohmifune> zus: are you typing amarok in this window. http://imagebin.ca/view/2AyCjDBA.html ?
<dolomite> ilya-x: I believe you can remove them in grub but I'd recommend keeping them in case you run into an issue that's resolved by booting into the old kernel
<dolomite> ilya-x: doesn't hurt!
<ilya-x> is it just going to keep on adding more and more entries into grub every time I allow it to update my system?
<ilya-x> or does it just keep the most recent one for backup?
<ilya-x> how is it "supposed" to work?
<dolomite> ilya-x: I don't know actually. grub2 is not familiar to me. kernel updates aren't *that* frequent though
<zus> gohmifune,  i went to settings-advanced-file associations-audio-mpeg3   http://imagebin.ca/view/U_N96uXP.html
<gohmifune> zus: an idea. Delete Amarok, and click add again
<DarthFrog> ilya-x: In my experience, all the old kernels are kept.
<gohmifune> zus: don't type it in this time.
<gohmifune> zus: find it in the list of programs
<zus> gohmifune,  ok it updated, didnt do that before...
<gohmifune> zus: does it work now?
<zus> im checking now
<zus> gohmifune,  VLC is still opening
<gohmifune> zus: hm, is VLC listed?
<zus> gohmifune,  no only amarok.
<gohmifune> is VLC running?
<zus> nope i think i fixed it...
<zus> one sec
<zus> gohmifune,  are mp3's mpeg3?
<gohmifune> to my knowledge.
<zus> i  found VLC as the top program over amarok under mpeg
<gohmifune> zus: It does group them together sometimes
<zus> so what is mpeg3?
<gohmifune> zus: mpeg3 is audio, mpeg is video
<zus> gohmifune,  thats what i thought,  should i go back to nothing under mpeg3 as it originally was?
<gohmifune> zus: did it work then?
<zus> yep, but i fixed it under mpeg not mpeg3.
<zus> least thats where i found VLC at
<zus> gohmifune,  now i would not want amarok to open when watching videos dragon player cant play (the reason VLC was installed ) [checking that out now]
<gohmifune> you mean VLC as an alternative to DragonPlayer?
<zus> gohmifune,  ok all seems ok, and yeah
<gohmifune> everything is working?
<zus> i have some .swf files that are videos 9i've used VLC to watch them) but aren't  playing in them now
<zus> in 9.10 VLC played them but not now
<zus> 10.4^
<zus> brb
<zus> ok im back on track now,...some how firefox and every window got laggy
<zus> now i have  bug fixes. hope its something new and not brought on by my mucking about
<gohmifune> I have the FF problem too
<zus> brb system restart is needed.
 * zus takes a deep breath
<bawww> hey, is it possible to access Ubuntu One Music store through Amarok?
<darkdelusions> Is the system connection in knetwork manager still not implemented
<gohmifune> bawww: I'm pretty sure it is rhythmbox only
<bawww> gohmifune: why'd they do that, limit it to rhythombox?
<bawww> gohmifune: amarok has the ability too, doesn't it?
<zus> gohmifune,  thank you  for helping me and everyone else as well.
<bawww> i donno i like it when kubuntu doesn't get a lot of the new stuff  that ubuntu gets
<bawww> like the theming and weird windicator idea
<bawww> i guess we'll get another alternative, maybe music that servers ogg/FLAC?
<zus> i kinda wish kubuntu did
<zus> for the last few weeks of karmic i was using kde4.4.2 and i was "nothing changed"
<darkdelusions> or pluse audio!
<Luija1006> Hello people I need help kate does not wanna open the .js files in 10.04 I dont know why, I click edid with grease monkey, I selected kate and it says and error is happening: It cannot interpret the .js when in 9.10 It could do with the same scrip
<zus> when i first tried kubuntu the network manager had a window that showed who was avaialble for wireless with waves and thier distance from me...how can i get that back?
<darkdelusions> zus: click on the icon and choose connect to another network
<gohmifune> bawww: kubuntu lags behind a bit, but we have the other services, so it is doable. There are tradeoffs
<gohmifune> I'm out guys. Take care.
<zus> darkdelusions,  it just gives me a list, wich is just as fine but i thought the other gui was cool too
<bawww> zus: there's a lot of stuff done under the hood
<bawww> the lucid ubuntu theme wasn't that great also
<Joelito> Question, how to remove kopete from starting on user login?
<darkdelusions> bawww: do you know if there is a way to setup my wireless as a system account or is that just an check box there for future development?
<bawww> darkdelusions: you mean automatically connect to a wifi when you login?
<maco> darkdelusions: connections configured in /etc/network/interfaces are considered system ones
<maco> im guessing that checkbox displays its status as one of those
<maco> as opposed to being used for toggling it
<maco> (is the checkbox unclickable?)
<zus> does anyone use read it later for bookmarking in Firefox?
<darkdelusions> maco: ya the check box is unclickable
<maco> yeah so im guessing its for disply, not for configuration
<darkdelusions> I just want to have the wifi auto login no matter who login and not have to login to kwallet
<bawww> darkdelusions: might have to get your hands dirty in command line for that
<darkdelusions> I was hoping they had added an option like in ubuntu where you could enable it for all users
<bawww> there is definitely a way to set your default wifi probably in /etc/network/interface
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads
<eks010> can anyone help?
<eks010> ?
<zus> the same thing i did with amarok and VLC i can do for browsers?
<juragan_kambing> Hello All I From INDONESIA
<juragan_kambing> WOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ADA URANG INDONESIAN GAK ?
<DarthFrog> juragan_kambing: Hello from Canada.  You don't have to shout, we can hear you. :-)
<juragan_kambing> kUBUNTU IS THE BEST
<DarthFrog> juragan_kambing: Please turn off your Caps Lock.
<zus> what makes kubuntu so completely different? before trying it i asked about it and was told its ubuntu with the kde.
<zus> but there are somethings kubuntu dont have from ubuntu and the other way around.
<zus> yea a total new guy thing to ask, but to me its defiantly two different worlds, not asking wich is better dont get me wrong
<moetunes> zus: 'cause kde has most of it's own apps it is pretty different to ubuntu but works the same if that makes sense
<zus> moetunes,  it does, but only cuz i've been using kubuntu for a little less than 2months.
<zus> i did like ubuntu alot, if i change back i wish i can take some things from kubuntu and mash em up.
<zus> number one reason i changed was dolphin
<moetunes> zus: only prob with mixing gtk and kde is load times for diff apps  - works ok
<zus> moetunes, i probably didnt get to use nautilus as much use as i have dolphin
<moetunes> zus: I never thought nautilus was the best for me...
<zus> the video mentioned doplhin having the same features and then some over nautilus so i was sold.
<zus> especially if a file manager was one of the daily use programs for me
<moetunes> you can dual pane dolphin apparently - never tried tho
<zus> click plit to turn it on and off
<zus>  i use that alot to shuffle  files from one hdd to another. rarely use column unless im working with a folder. i love the terminal option to be under dolphin,  im in the (cli) directory rather than having to right click a file and click open in terminal.
<zus> what i have not tried to look for yet is themes in dolphin, and the terminal
<zus> in ktorrent how can i keep TPB  as the search engine till i change it manually?
<zus> it seems to change every time i search for something, unless i search  from within the site in the k torrent window
<cmptr> what is the most suitable mp3 plugin for amarok? thanx
<jobob> Hello. Jobob is on schedule today! If you need help Ask me!
<Jobob> Jobob is on schedule! send messages now!
<Jobob>  :D Anyone need help?  :D
<Jobob>  :)  :)  :)  :)  :)  :)  :)  :)  :)
<moetunes> Jobob: stop it pls
<Jobob> ... it is u moe
<Jobob> i added a capital to my nickname
<Jobob> ...
<kwtm> Hi!  Anyone willing to guide a diehard KDE3 fan who's trying to get used to KDE4?
<Tm_T> kwtm: ask, and the answers will be given when available (:)
<kwtm> Oki!  Anyone have tips on how to run programs from the keyboard?  I set it so that the K-button is activated with Ctrl-Esc, and it lets me search programs.
<Tm_T> kwtm: you can do that, but you also can press alt+f2
<kwtm> Unfortunately, when I type in "Kate", it gives the choice of either "Kate" or "run Kate" and says: "I have no idea which choice you want, so unless you move your hand from the keyboard to the mouse to click on one of these, I'm just going to sit here and stew."
<Tm_T> kwtm: tab and then use arrows to choose
<kwtm> Tm_T: Ah, I see that the Alt-F2 selector is a bit more intelligent and defaults to the first choice without needing any mouse clicks,  Thx.
<Tm_T> kwtm: in kmenu, just arrows up and down change your selection
<kwtm> Is there a way to set an application to be launched by shortcut?  Eg. in KDE3, I used to have an "app" called "insert timestamp into Klipper" and I had a shortcut key, but here I don't know how to run that script with a single keypress.
<Tm_T> I know it's possible, but I don't know exactly how, sorry
<kwtm> Okay.  How do I minimize or maximize windows on the keyboard?  I can't seem to get the usual Alt-Space menu from which to choose "minimize" or "Advanced > Keep Window Above Others" etc.
<Tm_T> kwtm: alt+f3 gives the menu, but I think there's direct shortcuts for those too
<kwtm> Tm_T: Ah, didn't know about Alt-F3.  Thanks!
<kwtm> What is Nepomuk for, in everyday practical terms?  Is it just so you can use Strigi to look for files quickly?
<Tm_T> kwtm: nepomuk is the whole system to hold and handle metadata of any information, strigi is just file index/search part of it (:
<Tm_T> or this is how I see it anyway
<kwtm> Tm_T: What I mean is: for now, is Strigi the only practical use for Nepomuk, or should I be doing anything differently to take advantage of Nepomuk?  For example, can I write a script to say "nepomuk --find-photos Photos_of_my_wife"?
<Tm_T> kwtm: ye something like that can be done
<Tm_T> kwtm: or search all photos of something with rating of 4 stars
<kwtm> What about Akonadi?  Is that part of Nepomuk?
<Tm_T> kwtm: Akonadi is keeping your PIM information, which can then be used with nepomuk (don't know how well this works with current stable releases)
<kwtm> Tm_T: I see.  Okay.  What about multi-key shortcuts?  Like Win-A,B means one thing, Win-A,C means another?   Not sure how to set this.
<Tm_T> kwtm: me neither
<kwtm> is Kmail always active even when I don't see any such icon on the screen (neither system tray nor taskbar)?
<Tm_T> shouldn't
<kwtm> I keep getting these pop-ups saying "can't access ~/var folder in Kmail" or something.
<Tm_T> well, you can set it to have systray always when it's on, dunno how it acts when it's not configured such way
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> im having issues getting lucid onto my 2tb hdd
<eagles0513875> it seems like the installer keeps dying
<eagles0513875> at the point where it starts to format the hard drive
<eagles0513875> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<RaGNORAK> eagles0513875 can you pm me if it works i am planning on buying a 2tb HD don't want it to f*** things up a bit for me ._.
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: yes i will im fighting with the installer atm :(
<pepee> is someone having problems with the kubuntu-backports repo?
<pepee> I can't upgrade because there are some broken dependencies
<moetunes> pepee: tried in konsole   sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<pepee> gonna try
<moetunes> k
<pepee> hmm I have mixed two repos :S
<moetunes> o
<pepee> kubuntu-ppa/backports and kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<eagles0513875> !usb | RaGNORAK
<ubottu> RaGNORAK: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: see the first link
 * starslights great the chan 
<eagles0513875> hi starslights
<jtheuer__> does lucid support writing to google calendars?
<starslights> hi eagles0513875 :D
<jtheuer__> in kontact
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: im back
<thedog> hi folks, someone knows a kde 4.5 nighlty ppa?
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Torrent: (x86) http://bit.ly/aCu4C0 (AMD64) http://bit.ly/cCS4kR (Netbook) http://bit.ly/9PFkOD
<eagles0513875> hey Tm_T
<Tm_T> moin
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK:  :( almost had it
<Anubis> hi ! i'm trying to set up a ldap server
<Anubis> but i can't find in /etc/ldap/ the slapd.conf
<Anubis> i installed slapd, migrationstools, ldap-utils and db4.x-util
<eagles0513875> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<eagles0513875> Anubis: that what you looking for ?
<Anubis> eagles: i'm on that page, but it seems that the openldap guide presents some error
<eagles0513875> Anubis: try in terminal sudo updatedb && locate slapd.conf
<Anubis> i've done that already
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> Anubis: have you checked in /etc
<colomar> hi! I have a problem with kubuntu and java. When I start Scrumworks via Java Web Start (openjdk or sun-java, doesn't matter) in kubuntu, it hangs when trying to render certain elements of the UI. In Ubuntu (from a live CD) it works fine. I've tried installing LXDE alongside KDE and started in LXDE but had the same problem.
<Anubis> eagles: yes
<Anubis> i have only ldap.conf
<Anubis> and i have this directory structure: sasl2, schema and slapd.d
<eagles0513875> Anubis: :( wish i could help ya out a bit more :( but i havent worked with ldap that much :(
<Anubis> eagles: dont worry
<colomar> (Sorry if my introduction was too long. I didn't want to interrupt the current conversation with too many messages, so I went for one long message instead.)
<eagles0513875> colomar: thats the way you shoudl do it
 * eagles0513875 wonders if colomar has video driver installed
<starslights> about video driver, i am happy no more problem with booting, i just installed first the update before the driver and so run well
<eagles0513875> colomar: you have the video driver installed im gettign the impression that your missing video acceleration from  your video card for rendering the ui
<colomar> I have desktop video acceleration
<eagles0513875> ok
 * eagles0513875 ponders
<colomar> Compositing works fine with opengl
<eagles0513875> colomar: what are you using for the ui swing or awt
<colomar> How can I find that out?
<jtheuer__> does compostiting also work on integrated intel graphic cards?
 * colomar doesn't know much about java
<colomar> jtheuer__: Yes it does on my machine
<eagles0513875> colomar: can you check if you have direct rendering
<eagles0513875> colomar: in terminal type this glxinfo | less
<eagles0513875> if direct rendering is yes you have full 3d acceleration if no then your missing a driver
<colomar> It's yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> colomar: what exactly is scrum works
<eagles0513875> oh wait colomar i know what the problem is
<eagles0513875> cd's have slow read write access so its trying to read from the cd as well as render scrumworks
<eagles0513875> to eliminate that issue you would need to install lucid onto ur machine
<eagles0513875> *your
<colomar> eagles0513875: That was a misunderstanding. It does work with ubuntu lucid (gnome) from a live cd (and on my colleague's machine with installed lucid), but it does not work with my installed kubuntu lucid
<colomar> With a opensuse 11.2 live cd it didn't work either. So it must either be a problem with KDE or Ubuntu (gnome) does something that fixes it. I'm not sure
<colomar> And to answer your other question: Scrumworks is an application for managing the Scrum software development process. It doesn't do anything fancy. It's basically just some tree components it tries to render
<eagles0513875> colomar: that i find totally strange
<eagles0513875> colomar: your machine up to date
<colomar> eagles0513875: Yes.
<colomar> It seems to actually be a bug in scrumworks. I just found this: http://community.danube.com/danube/topics/scrumworks_client_not_working_with_kde_kubuntu_9_10
<colomar> But the strange thing is that it doesn' affect Ubuntu
<colomar> But it can't be kwin because I had the same problem when starting it on the same machine from LXDE
<eagles0513875> colomar: is the scrumworks source code available
<eagles0513875> cuz i know java and maybe i could try and debug it
<colomar> eagles0513875: Sadly it isn't available :(
<coreberserker> Hello!~ =]
<coreberserker> Is anyone one right now/
<coreberserker> ?8
<eagles0513875> !hi | coreberserker
<ubottu> coreberserker: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eagles0513875> !ask | coreberserker
<ubottu> coreberserker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: ill be back
<coreberserker> OKay Well I was wondering if anyone has problems with Dolphin crashing like me?
<coreberserker> I already submited a bug report for it but I was just wondering if anyone has been having the same problem
<feodor> The following problem occurred: it was kubuntu 9.10. OpenOffice 3.1. Quietly open file format Excel XML 2003. Installed kubuntu 10.4. OpenOffice 3.2. Files no longer open and save. In what may be the problem?
<starslights> coreberserker:  yes, it's because of Nepomuk
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: and colomar: im back
<starslights> If this crash annoys you too much, disabling Nepomuk
<starslights> in the System Settings might be a temporary workaround.
<coreberserker> starslights: Thank you I'll give that a try =]
<starslights> you are welcome, i must say that it crash more when the system are fresh after less for me
<RaGNORAK> wb
<coreberserker> Ahhh Okay I turn it off in the service manager right?
<eagles0513875> ty RaGNORAK
<starslights> yeah, i think so, i don't have do that , i know how work without too much crash now
<starslights> or click right on the icone in the taskbar
<colomar> eagles0513875: Which part of KDE or which difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu might most likely cause the problem? It is okay for me to change my system for scrumworks to work, but I'd like to keep as many KDe components as possible
<eagles0513875> colomar: if you use gnome you can still keep kde apps
<Bucky> hi. i need to join some rar files in which a single file is splitted, but ark doesn't allow me to do it...
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/LkdyXjnf <---can anyone tell me why i keep getting this error and im booting off a live usb
<moetunes> Bucky: tried unrar from konsole? - unrar e /path/to/first/file
<coreberserker> Bucky you need to install the rar parts of ark
<Bucky> moetunes: unrar is already installed?
<Bucky> coreberserker: fron kpackage?
<moetunes> Bucky: try in konsole   unrar   and hit tab button
<chalcedony> is there anything somewhere that i can read about how to join directories in command line?
<coreberserker> If you try going to kpackagekit and search rar and scroll down you will  see archiver for .rar files
<to> Important note: normally "unrar x" is better than "unrar e".
<to> Don't use "unrar e" unless you know the difference.
<moetunes> to: only diff is the extracted path
<coreberserker> Bucky: I'm sorry it may be the package Unarchiver
<moetunes> !info unarchiver
<ubottu> Package unarchiver does not exist in lucid
<coreberserker> ubottu I have it installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coreberserker> lol xD
<moetunes> heh
<moetunes> if unrar gets installed ark will use it
<coreberserker> moetunes thats right
<coreberserker> I had to learn that the hard way
<colomar> Can somebody please send my thanks to eagles0513875 when he (or she?) returns?
<Twey> colomar: MemoServ can.  /msg MemoServ help
<colomar> msg MemoServ send eagles0513875 thank you for your help. I hope I can get scurmworks to work without changing too much in my system.
<colomar> arg sorry
 * colomar is stupid
<colomar> Twey: Thanks for the tip with MemoServ, I didn't know that.
<colomar> Bye all, gotta get back to work
<ahox> Hi, what is the right way(tm) to mount a network drive? So far I put it in the fstab, and I had an initscript mountall. This does not work anymore...
<ahox> it complains at bootup that it can not mount the filesystem.
<moetunes> ahox: you need to look at nfs
<moetunes> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ahox> that's what I did using the static mount method. Problem is that at boottime the network is not ready yet and hence bails out with an error
<ahox> moetunes: and I am using sshfs and not nfs
<moetunes> ahox: well I don't know about that
<rethus> have kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.3.5. KDE 4.4.1 is still stable (isn't it?) where can i esyly get this kde-version, and may there problems for updating?
<Tm_T> rethus: 4.4.3 is latest stable, but apparently 4.4.2 is latest available for Karmic currently, see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<rethus> Tm_T: so i only add it to the package-manager and do an upgrade
<rethus> thanks
<Tm_T> yes
<rethus> but is it such easy? or may i break my kde with this upgrade?
<rethus> updatemanger tell about 87 updates and 67 blocked updates
<rethus> so i better use synaptic for upgrading?
<Tm_T> rethus: perhaps, or apt-get
<ubuntu> Hi all.  I need help with a wired networking issue.  After testing suspend (unsuccessfully) I'm unable to restart my wired connection (eth0).  old "ifup" commands refer me to Upstart, but doesn't seem to help.  Any tips on starting networking?
<Luija1006> Hello people I need help kate does not wanna open the .js files in 10.04 I dont know why, I click edid with grease monkey, I selected kate and it says and error is happening: It cannot interpret the .js when in 9.10 It could do with the same scrip
<durre> hey! I've just installed kubuntu 10.04 but I'm having trouble with mysql. I cant start/stop/reinstall it. I had the exact same problem with ubuntu 10.04 which is why I reinstalled. any suggestions?
<chizaram> hi
<chizaram> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 a few days ago
<chizaram> I'm new to the Ubuntu platform
<chizaram> However, I am having issues with sound on Skype
<chizaram> My PC is a Dell Inspiron 1545
<chizaram> I would be happy to get suggestions on how to fix the sound problem
<clasificado> HI ALL
<chizaram> When I use the Skype Test Call service
<chizaram> I am able to hear the voice of Echo (the skype system), but not my own voice
<chizaram> Any suggestions please?
<confuzzed> chizaram - does your microphone work in other applications?  Are the channels unmuted in the sound mixer?  Is hardware plugged in correctly?
<chizaram> hi
<chizaram> I'm using the inbuilt microphone of the laptop
<chizaram> I did a search on Google and saw some things on PulseAudio, ALSA, etc
<chizaram> But I'm not sure how that helps
<chizaram> When I go to System/Preferences/Sound
<chizaram> The five tabs available are: Sound Effects, Hardware, Input, Output, Applications
<chizaram> It doesn't give me the option to set PulseAudio as was mentioned in some of the searches
<chizaram> Do you know what could be the issue?
<confuzzed> 1)  open the sound mixer and make sure that your microphone is not muted and that levels are up
<chizaram> ok
<confuzzed> 2) test microphone using another software program (not skype) - if this works, then problem is just skype related
<chizaram> ok
<chizaram> How do I get to the Sound Mixer?
<confuzzed> You are running Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<chizaram> Ubuntu
<Zombie__> hi
<Zombie__> may I seek help here regarding ktorrent?
<wincide> hi all, im having a strange problem with amarok (2.2.0) . Is not playing a song after another automatically, i have to press play or double clic each time a song ends to play another one ... Someone is having the same incidence?
<stas_> Всем привет! русскоязычные есть кто может помочь с убунту? дрова поставить не могу
<Jobob> I am on schedule! send messages!
<Jobob>  :D
<Jobob> Anyone need help
<stas_> :( видимо нет
<Pici> !ru | stas_
<ubottu> stas_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> co
<ubuntu> ?
<stas_> senk
<Jobob> Please use english when chatting in the IRC channels
<ubuntu> to po rusku do mnie
<ubuntu> ??
<ubuntu> :D
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> ha?
<jayp1> hi, just started kde
<stas_> ?? :)
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> :D
<jayp1> why does amarok not play last.fm?
<Jobob> jayp1 you need help with KDE or kubuntu
<Jobob> jayp1,I dont know
<jayp1> yes. amarok say I need to pay
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> :D
<jayp1> rythymbox plays ok
<ubuntu> rythymbox no!
<ubuntu> gnome no !!
<jayp1> anyone else have this problem?
<ubuntu> cya
<Jobob> please tell me what is going on so i can understand
<jayp1> just try to play a last.fm radio
<jayp1> and get a message saying
<Jobob> dude
<Jobob> is this a problem with kubuntu,ubuntu or edubuntu
<jayp1> yes
<Jobob> what os
<jayp1> lucid
<jayp1> kubuntu
<Jobob> i know the version but your running kubuntu
<Jobob> kk
<Jobob> right
<Jobob> can you tell me what is going on CLEARLY so i understand
<eagles0513875> Jobob: whats your issue
<jayp1> ok. on amarok i click internet>last.fm
<eagles0513875> ok and whats the error your getting jayp1
<Jobob> eagle i am helping
<jayp1> and the radio channels give me a message saying
<Jobob> ...
<eagles0513875> Jobob: we all can help
<Jobob> i know...
<eagles0513875> jayp1: whats the message
<Jobob> i prefer on my own though
<Jobob> i ask other people when i need help
<jayp1> "To listen to this stream you need to be a paying ...."
<eagles0513875> ok Jobob ill back off
<Jobob> just dont say it like that.
<Jobob> i think your being rude to me...
<jayp1> how about you stop bickering
<eagles0513875> well im sry
 * eagles0513875 goes back to swearing at lucid and why it wont install
<Jobob> jayp1... what?
<jayp1> lol
<Jobob> eagle... what?
<eagles0513875> Jobob: installation fails for me im on a live usb
<Jobob> what message comes up
<jayp1> Jobob: do you want me to ask it again?
<Jobob> right i will do both at same time
<eagles0513875> Jobob: the failure message has something to do with input/output
<Jobob> what does it say
<jayp1> Jobob: To listen to this stream you need to be a paying ...."
<jayp1> is what amarok says
<eagles0513875> Jobob: its saying it cant read the cd/dvd whats strange is im using a live usb
<Jobob> ??? interesting. please ask kubuntu about that problem jayp1
<Jobob> !!!I am now offline. Please check back later!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jayp1> how do you mean ask Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> jayp1: just ask in the channel he means
<eagles0513875> Jobob: no idea on my issue
<jayp1> is this not the channel?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: do you mind if i pm you as i think i might have found a show stopping issue here with the installer
<eagles0513875> jayp1: ya it is
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: why not write it here?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok
<eagles0513875> my issue is this im trying to do a clean install of lucid 64bit and it keeps failing on me at a certain point after formatting when ti comes to installing the packages etc
<eagles0513875> i have tried the alternate etc
<eagles0513875> im not sure if this is a problem with ubiquity ext4 or the size of the hard drive im trying to install on which is 2tb
<eagles0513875> any idea
<eagles0513875> ideas
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: please define what you mean by failing
<eagles0513875> and its getting quite frustrating as its not only with the live cd but alternate as well
<eagles0513875> i get errno5 popping up saying input/output failure then mentions the cd drive and cleaning the lense and what not
<eagles0513875> let me run the installer again and ill get you the exact error
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<eagles0513875> also checksums match so thats not the issue
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: ubuntu-bug ubiquity I'd say
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: even the link that allows you to update ubiquity prior to installation has the same issue after updating
 * apachelogger couldn imagine why an IO error should occur for any other reason than broken media though
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: O_O
<eagles0513875> the usb is a few months old
<eagles0513875> the other one is older and i was thinking that was the problem
<apachelogger> maybe the usb hub/controller is messing things up, or maybe the driver for same
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: can you install from an actual cd?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: same issue
<apachelogger> maybe there is a general IO problem in the kernel *shrug*
<eagles0513875> im running out of places to turn
<eagles0513875> was about to email the dev mailing list
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: report a bug
<eagles0513875> against what though
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: at one point i did get it installed but programs were crashign left right and center and a backtrace showed it was python2.6 a shared object of it
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: maybe you should try with a smaller partition size :P
<eagles0513875> !pste
<eagles0513875> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * apachelogger finds 2 tib a bit too large for sensible usage anyway
<apachelogger> for installing a OS at least
<eagles0513875> i know but im planning on using this to host a few things so i need the space
<eagles0513875> and its the only drive right now in this machine
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is still not the way to do it
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/jn5wqVYJ <--- the error i get during installation
<apachelogger> youd have the OS on a seperate partition and the data stoarge another one
<eagles0513875> how much for the os 500gb for os and 1.5tb for the rest
<apachelogger> say you create a web server you would at least have / and /var/www be different partitoins
<eagles0513875> ya
<apachelogger> that said /home will probably be seperate too
<apachelogger> etc. etc.
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: OS? 20 GiB
<apachelogger> maybe 30
<apachelogger> but I doubt you will get to scratch 20 even
 * apachelogger is living perfectly happy with 20
 * eagles0513875 wonders if the same issue will occur with partitioning the drive
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: just partition a / of size 20 and nothing else
<apachelogger> if installation works then at least we know that the partiton size is at fault
<Lantizia> Hey, some of my apps have absolutely GIANT fonts - how can I stop that?
<c3l> display settings are not saved between reboots, why?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what on earth is biosgrub?
<otswim> hello, i have sound issues since 10.04; i have no sound on amarok even though speaker-test gives output
<eagles0513875> otswim: have you checked kmix to make sure nothing is muted
<Jobob> I am ready for questions! send now!
<eagles0513875> lol Jobob getting help from a dev
<Jobob> huh?
<Jobob> no
<Jobob> i was having lunch
<Jobob> oh well
<eagles0513875> Jobob: i am
<Jobob> i may go and come back after a while at any time
<otswim> eagles0513875: yes; but i put pulseaudio first in 'multimedia' system settings instead of HDA intel and now it's ok
<Jobob> has eagles ignored me
<Jobob> or i ignored him
<Jobob> cos i didnt
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: are there daily snapshots of lucid?
<Jobob> eagle where u go
<eagles0513875> Jobob: super nasty lock up during installation took me to the splash screen and froze
<eagles0513875> !u | Jobob
<ubottu> Jobob: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Jobob> oh
<Jobob> ubottu your not bot are you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Jobob, /msg ubottu
<Jobob> omg he is a bot
<bazhang> Jobob, did you have a support question?
<Jobob> no i help
<bazhang> Jobob, spamming is not help
<Jobob> not needing help i give support
<Jobob> ignore bazhang
 * eagles0513875 waits for the punishment
<Jobob> ignore:bazhang
<bazhang> !ot | Jobob
<ubottu> Jobob: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<miniBill> I can't report crashes, when I click the confirm button it just reports an unknown (to it) error and stands still
<eagles0513875> miniBill: to report bugs go to launchpad
<eagles0513875> !lp | miniBill
<ubottu> miniBill: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<miniBill> ok. anyway, I'm gonna report an horde of bugs XD
<miniBill> be prepared
<Jobob> ubottu dosnt know much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<miniBill> why isn't kdevelop included in lynx? how can I get it?
<miniBill> ubottu: dont worry, we know that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jobob> .... perhaps i should remove him as bot
<bazhang> Jobob, stop that
<Jobob> ur not admin or bot or dev so get lost
<bazhang> !ops | Jobob trolling
<ubottu> Jobob trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<miniBill> I hate lost
<Jobob> ?channel emergency?
<miniBill> so I wont get it
<eagles0513875> !kdevelop | miniBill
 * eagles0513875 waves good by to Jobob
<Pici> Jobob: Please take the offtopic comments elsewhere.
<Jobob> eagle why did you do tha
<Jobob> t
<miniBill> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> miniBill: kdevelop is in the repos in its in backports repo the new 4.4 version of kdevelop
<Jobob> what does this channel emergency thing do...
<fbxxkl> anyone know how to use the xdvdshrink gui?
<eagles0513875> Jobob: brings the ops in here now either join kubuntu-offtopic or stop deraailing this channel as a support channel please
<eagles0513875> ty Pici
<miniBill> eagles0513875: luvja
<eagles0513875> miniBill: ok
<Jobob> huh
 * eagles0513875 away
<Jobob> oh
<Jobob> ok
<eagles0513875> !ot | Jobob
<ubottu> Jobob: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jobob> ubottu what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jobob> anyone need help here
<Pici> Jobob: If people need help, they will ask. This channel is not for general chatter.   Please use #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<miniBill> how can I distinguish wheter a packet comes from "normal" or "backport" repo in aptitude?
<Martiini> anyone know how Open Source software projects are started
<Bucky> hi. got a plasmoid that shows me the wrong comic!
<Bucky> it shows le petit prince instead of xkcd !
<miniBill> Bucky: what does wrong mean?
<miniBill> Martiini: what's the question?
<Martiini> miniBill: synaptic shows origin of packets
<miniBill> Martiini: ty :)
<Pici> miniBill: I'm not sure if aptitude has an option to do that, but apt-cache policy packagename   will
<Bucky> answer above
<Martiini> I wanna see open source CAD project .. dont understand why there isnt one
<miniBill> qcad ?
<Martiini> nah
<miniBill> Bucky: is this plasmoid included in kubuntu, or did you get it from the internet?
<miniBill> Martiini: why?
<Bucky> miniBill: the one included
<miniBill> lol, didnt notice ubuntu irc server was on freenode, and auto-ghosted myself XDXDXD
<Martiini> I have an idea ... of .. like .. CAD environment .. professional & geared towards cooperation (Autocad, Sketchup, Solidworks etc). There are many companies that provide CAD software for linux ... but there should be one to conquer all
<miniBill> Martiini: you can either improve an existing one or create a new one :)
<Martiini> In case CAD project is created ... why wont they cooperate for it ...
<Martiini> qcad is 2D .. not really like Autocad .. etc etc
<miniBill> that's because it needs more love XD but I think we're going OT
<Bucky> miniBill: no hope with the comic?
<miniBill> sry
<miniBill> didnt get your answer: where did you get the plasmoid from?
<Bucky> was the one given with kubuntu; the answer was just 2 lines under your question!
<Martiini> James May from Top Gear said "all great leaps in human progress occur for war effort" .. people should be made to think some software is really good for their ends ..
<miniBill> Bucky: can't find it. how it's named?
<miniBill> Martiini: cant follow ya
<Bucky> miniBill: add object>graphics> comic stripe (don't know if is exactly like this, mine is not in english..)
<markc> hi, akonadi issues, kmail starts okay and gets my mail then I get an error about can't lock innodb something and notice that a 2nd mysqld-akonadi process has started and that's what causes the lock error, because the first one already has it open... anyone else notice this and/or have a solution?
<miniBill> Bucky: found it, and it works for me. tried reconfiguring it?
<Bucky> miniBill: don't know how to do. kubuntu newbie
<m_tadeu> help...when I click on my knetworkmanager icon it says "Network Management disabled"
<Bucky> there's a folder to delete?
<markc> m_tadeu: try right mouse button on it and see if you can configure it
<miniBill> Bucky: uh, I dunno the widget internals, but have you tried rightclicking and trying a different webcomick?
<m_tadeu> markc: only shows up that pop-up...saying that message...
<markc> m_tadeu, maybe try reinstalling anything to do with network manager
<noaXess> i try to enable the google translator widget.. but.. it just loads anything.. but can't use it.. any idea? status: unable to load widget, no network connection..
<noaXess> so.. if i have no network connection.. how can i post here? :) ;)
<miniBill> I've got your same error o_O just noticed
<XandeRecife> Algum brasileiro ou brasileira?
<Bucky> miniBill: were you referring to me?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<george__> ffdf
<m_tadeu> markc: tried to reinstall the network-manager and network-manager-kde...rebooted but no luck
<markc> so, no one has any akonadi/kmail porblems here? ;-)
<noaXess> miniBill: you mean what i'm wrote.. or something other?
<m_tadeu> I can see that both processes are running
<markc> m_tadeu, unfortunately I don't have mine installed either, I just use the low level /etc/network/interfaces ifupdown system
<m_tadeu> markc: that's how I manages to connect right now....but it's useful on my laptop
<markc> m_tadeu, I could help you with that but it's not solving your main problem
<markc> m_tadeu, ah right :)
<miniBill> markc: I do, but different ones
<miniBill> noaXess: what you wrote
<noaXess> ok.. what can there be the problem? why does it load?
<speedvin> Hey anyone have an checked and working idea for building deb package from application sources?
<miniBill> m_tadeu: tried using wicd? I personally prefer it over network-manager
<miniBill> noaXess: no clue :)
<miniBill> speedvin: checkinstall ?
<m_tadeu> btw markc, my akonadi is giving me an error that "Nepomuk service is not registered in DBUS"
<m_tadeu> miniBill: let me check
<Bucky> miniBill: so you've got my same issue?
<miniBill> Bucky: not as you, but as noaXess
<speedvin> miniBill: I readed about it but some peapole say's that it's an old method and does not include  deps in deb package
<miniBill> Bucky: my webcomic reader works like a charm
<markc> m_tadeu, yeah, I've had that one too... but my main error is the can't access a lockfile... because there are 2 mysql processes running
<Bucky> miniBill: ah, ok
<noaXess> complicated.. talking to more then one ;)
<miniBill> speedvin: you can specify deps during build if you want. imho checkinstall is good for small/fast/temporary solutions
<Bucky> how do i delete a comic?
<markc> m_tadeu> but does your kmail work anyway?
<miniBill> noaXess: definatively
<noaXess> ;)..
<miniBill> Bucky: cant you do that in the configuration screen for the widget?
<speedvin> miniBill: I will try that method but makepkg (Arch) is definitly easier...
<Bucky> wanna try to do the main resolution method with pcs: switch off and on
<speedvin> but anyway thanks
<Bucky> ;-)
<markc> speedvin> yay! for arch :)
<speedvin> :D
<markc> speaking of which, seeing I can't use kmail on lucid I'll reboot back to my archlinux partition
<miniBill> I'm gonna try arch one day or another
<speedvin> Arch is really nice,easy and simple
<miniBill> i dont need an easy distro. i need an updated, with lots of packages, possibly supported, and not broken one
<miniBill> and kubuntu fits nicely
<speedvin> you are right
<speedvin> My dream is to have kubuntu with rc init scripts ,clean and bleeding edge
<speedvin> but anyway Kubuntu is nice now too.
<electroweak> hi guys my mouse and touchpad stopped clicking after last nights update. it's moving around but just not selecting and clicking except the taskbar. isn't it weird
<miniBill> electroweak: yeah, it is :) have you tried using a different mouse/protocol, or using vnc?
<electroweak> I just run the update last night and shutdown when I started the notebook today this happened.
<electroweak> I can perform actions on the task bar left and right click is OK but I can't click on the icons in the K menu
<miniBill> and what about other apps? are they working ok?
<Martiini> miniBill: do you live in UK ?
<electroweak> No I can't use the mouse pointer in anyway just moving around
<electroweak> No I live in Turkey
<electroweak> opps sorry didn't read that :)
<miniBill> Martiini: finger me :) Italy, anyway
<miniBill> electroweak: so, you can use it on the taskbar only?
<electroweak> if I right click to an item on the task bar I am able to use the mouse in that window until I try to click somewhere else
<miniBill> I see. did you try using e.g. fluxbox to see wheter its an X, application or KDE issue?
<electroweak> no I didn't try anything else I just wanted to get an idea from you guys. let me try that and I will be back shortly :)
<assential> HI ALL
<assential> how to install drivers for my EPSON PRINTER?
<assential> epson stylus cx
<assential> "sudo apt-get install epson" ????
<miniBill> no such packet exists on my system o_O
<assential> miniBill meeeeen
<miniBill> assential: ???
<assential> miniBill    get out --- I am askinhg!
<assential> miniBill  I was first
<miniBill> assential: sorry?
<assential> miniBill     wait wheile I do not be successifyed
<assential> miniBill   sucesfued
<assential> HOW TO INSTALL PRINTER DRIVERS??????????
<bawww> what is a good music manager besides amarok for KDE?
<miniBill> !ops | assential trolling
<ubottu> assential trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<assential> bawww  bitch boys
<txwikinger> yes miniBill
<apachelogger> quite the trolling day today
<miniBill> apachelogger: agreed
<miniBill> and my connection is working like organic smelly substance
<otswim> which instant messenger supporting msn would you recommend me?
<Tm_T> otswim: Kopete
<otswim> Tm_T: i have problems on kopete so i'm trying to find another one
<Tm_T> what problems?
<miniBill> otswim: amsn, pidgin, emesene. but imho kopete is the best
<otswim> "hello, sometimes the enter button doesn't work to send message and i have to bind it to ctrl+enter (and sometimes it does); can someone help please? i'm on kopete 1.0.0 kde 4.4.2 kubuntu 10.04"
<Tm_T> I have seen this before
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question about the new 10.04:  I got some boot problems..  it always hangs after  the plymouth boot splash...  I can restart without problems with ctrl-alt-del but I always have to restart 2 times in order to finally get into my desktop...  any idea?
<miniBill> howlymowly: tried checking the logs/looking at the console?
<howlymowly> miniBill: which one should I look at :)?
<miniBill> when it hangs, can you switch to the text console? or, have you tried temporary deleting the splash parameter?
<howlymowly> nope.. I can not swtich to the console  ..  al that works is a restart with ctrl-alt-del...
<otswim> Tm_T: you've seen the problem but not the solution? :D
<howlymowly> ctrl-alt f*  does nothing... miniBill
<miniBill> howlymowly: so, try deleting the splash parameter from kernel boot line, and check the messages
<howlymowly> kk...  I'll be right back :)
<speedvin> What do you prefer chinstall or dpkg-buildpackage
<speedvin> ?
<miniBill> speedvin: i personally only used the former
<speedvin> former? you mean dpkg-buildpackage?
<smokealot> when issuing hibernation in 10.04 it hangs, and when having to shut down manuly and restart all network interfaces disappears and anyone els had this problem?
<miniBill> speedvin: I mean checkinstall
<speedvin> ok
<speedvin> and it's better?
<miniBill> smokealot: does it do it when you put it into standby?
<miniBill> speedvin: dunno :)
<speedvin> heh
<bawww> anyone know of PPA for KDE SC 4.4.3 update?
<speedvin> bawww: I
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: tried partitions on the drive and still failed
<eagles0513875> ///j kubuntu-offtopic
<rgreening> bawww: kubuntu updates PPA will have this
<rgreening> bawww: ill get url...
<rgreening> bawww: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<miniBill> what does 4.4.3 brings better than 4.4.2?
<bawww> thank you rgreening!!!
<BenPA> hi all ... trying to get my quickcam to work with kubuntu installed cheese and it still does not work ... any ideas?
<miniBill> any error messages?
<BenPA> minibill: nope
<BenPA> minibill: doesn't find the cam but dmesg indicates it's there
<bawww> miniBill: here's the change log for KDE SC 4.4.3: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_4_2to4_4_3.php
<zus> hi
<BenPA> minibill: sorry thought you were asking me
<zus> bawww,  is 4.4.3 going to be for the next distro or just slightly behind and is for lucid?
<rgreening>  np bawww
<bawww> zus: i guess since it's s recent release they probably didn't want to include it in an LTS release
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<zus> bawww,  is this stable? or should i stick with 4.4.2 for a little bit longer?
<bawww> zus: downloading it right now
<bawww> zus: it should be pretty safe to update to
<zus> bawww,  :) let me know
<zus> how can i revert firefox back to google search engine? it BACK on yahoo?!?! again!
<etreus> but ftp service on ppa.launchpad.net is working? dput say Connection failed ...
<bawww> brb
<smokealot> miniBill: it did the same thing but it says over the network icon network device unmanaged
<DarthFrog> zus: browse to "about:config" in Firefox, Filter for browser.search.order
<zus> i found 2 entries goolge is over the yahoo one
<zus> DarthFrog,  search,order.1 google search.order.2 yahoo..... can i delete or remove the yahoo entirely? i dont care to use thier search engine unless i go to thier page on purpose
<DarthFrog> zus: Go for it.
<zus> DarthFrog, ...how to safely remove it
<DarthFrog> zus: Toggle the entry to blank.
<zus> DarthFrog,  thank you, but now i have no idea whats going on here, i tried another search and it's on google.
<craigzheng> Hello all... anyone have expertise with keyboard layouts? I've got a minor conflict between KDE and a Gtk program...
<DarthFrog> zus: Isn't that what you want?
<zus> DarthFrog,  yeah, since using ubuntu/kubuntu i've  googled, never have i seen the yahoo page with the comcast banner.... it was doing it every search last week but ive purged and removed FF and reinstalled it, that seemed to have fixed the problem however after 3 days of using the new install this was the only page thus far...
<zus> im just particular i guess, if i wanna use yahoo, ill navigate to thier page and search from there.
<brad_> the new kubuntu is SLOW
<brad_> I've had to drop to openbox
<zeltak> hi guys, does any one know how to assign a global shortcut to "OLD" application menu in kde?
<vince> hi there
<Zaia> back
<bawww> zus: everything seems to be working fine with the KDE SC 4.4.3 upgrade.
<n8w> hey
<zus> bawww,  sweet,  whats does the sc mean
<bawww> software compilation
<n8w> whats the correct syntax for the time command? when i execute "time bash script.sh" it works but no addtitional info is shown....i dont know how to implement those % options
<n8w> when i execute "time %M bash script.sh" it gives me an error
<dolomite> just another beauiful day on #kubuntu!
<zus> bawww,  ok, where do i download it?
<zus> hello dolomite  it is a beautiful day
<bawww> just use this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<bawww> zus: in command line type: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<zus> bawww,  brb,.. is that a site or the ppa i load into kpackagemanager?
<Pici> its "add-apt-repository" not "apt-add-repository"
<bawww> then do: sudo aptitude update && sudo safe-upgrade
<bawww> Pici: thanks for the correction
<bawww> Pici: I think both ways work
<Pici> bawww: hmm. looks like you might be right.  I don't think that was the case in Karmic though.
<bawww> Pici: they shouldn't made it something shorter and easier to remember add-repo or add-ppa
<bawww> yeah that's true, i don't remember both options on karmic
<dolomite> that's what alias is for bawww
<bawww> dolomite: yes, of course
 * dolomite is leaving the computer to make some breakfast.
<bawww> but that would've been better from get go
<ep_> test
<bawww> does anyone have a work around for the flash clicking issues on lucid?
<aeonoris> The flash clicking issues?
<bawww> it seems to be affecting the 64 and 32 bit version
<bawww> you can't left click on adobe flash videos
<bawww> like clicking the play/pause button on youtube
<SaintlySacrfice> Hey all
<aeonoris> I am totally able to do that, bawww.  What browser are you using?
<bawww> firefox
<SaintlySacrfice> Network management is disabled. How do I enable it lol
<hagabaka> bawww: try using Alt-Tab to switch to another window and back, and clicking again? that usually fixes it for me
<aeonoris> Are you a part of the html5 beta?  I have had HTML5-Youtube issues on XP, I am not sure if they are OS specific
<bawww> hagabaka: : that worked, but do i have to keep doing that?
<bawww> aeonoris: nope, just kubuntu regular youtube user
<hagabaka> it usually starts happening when I close another window
<SaintlySacrfice> How do I enable knetworkmanager
<hagabaka> I don't know what's causing it...
<bawww> hagabaka: are you using the firegesture extension?
<aeonoris> bawww: You could try turning //on// html5, perhaps that would help?  http://www.youtube.com/html5 is the beta
<hagabaka> nope, I'm not using firefox
<hagabaka> I think it's probably related to the flash plugin or XEmbed
<SaintlySacrfice> Anyone?????!
<SaintlySacrfice> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hagabaka> and yeah, I use html5 on youtube. it still happens for other flash stuff though
<zus> bawww,  cant i add it in the gui? i dont think im doing it in the terminal correctly
<SaintlySacrfice> Enabling nework management?? Am I muted here?
<hagabaka> SaintlySacrfice: do you have network-manager-kde installed?
<SaintlySacrfice> If that's Knetwork Manager then yes?
<bawww> zus: yes you can, but it's easier with the command line because it imports the keys also
<rellis_> Hi everyone. I've recently installed Kubuntu 10.04. In the past I've always been able to use "CTRL+<ARROW KEY>" to move left/right by whole words at the konsole/bash prompt. For some reason this doesnt work in 10.0.4. Any ideas what this effect is caleld or how to get it working?
<SaintlySacrfice> My wifi worked yesterday till I closed the laptop and it shut down
<rellis_> now when i hit ctrl+arrow i get ;5C or ;5D printed
<SaintlySacrfice> Hagabaka any ideas?
<zus> bawww,  haha my spelling is atrocious, and thats why i wasnt getting it - ok now update and upgrade?
<bawww> yeah
<hagabaka> SaintlySacrfice: what about the package network-manager?
<hagabaka> what you see is probably just the UI, it says "disabled" if the package is not installed
<SaintlySacrfice> Looking
<bawww> zus: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<zus> hmmm
<zus> bawww,  i didint  type safe-upgrade
<SaintlySacrfice> I have the kde one.
<hagabaka> but I don't have it installed myself, it was rewriting my resolf.conf so I didn't have DNS servers on start up each time
<SaintlySacrfice> All of this worked yesterday.
<bawww> zus: upgrade is fine also
<SaintlySacrfice> Somehow my comp goin to sleep disable management
<zus> phew
<zus> bawww,  where do i report bugs/crashes for kde4.4.3?
<SaintlySacrfice> When I click on network manager, the box just closes and the manager never pops up
<snarkster> ive got a serious problem.. i can get my desktop to show up only as root.. when i try to log on with my user account, it fails
<snarkster> should i just dump all my config files into a backup folder and try to log in again?
<aeonoris> When I tab the same program together, is there a way to make them only have one entry on the task bar?  For example, I am using Skype and have made all of the windows tabbed with each other via middleclick+drag.  However, they still show up as seperate entries on the task bar.  I can use taskbar grouping to put them together, but then when I click on it it still requires I click on a specific one until the window will open.
<aeonoris> before the window will open*
<aeonoris> aeonoris: Norrath
<bawww> zus: follow this guide: http://techbase.kde.org/User:DarioAndres/Basic_Guide_about_Crash_Reporting
<bawww> zus: if it's a specific bug you know about https://bugs.kde.org/
<bawww> zus: remember to clear your ~/.kde folder and remove the ~/.kderc after you upgrade to 4.4.3. also note it will delete your kde settings
<dolomite> is the 4.4.3 upgrade working now?
<bawww> yes
<vince> +1
<SaintlySacrfice> Gerry so stuck
<bawww> working smoothly
<dolomite> sweet
<SaintlySacrfice> My driver for wifi is broadcon sta, and it's active.
<SaintlySacrfice> Somebody help me :(
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: whats your problem?
<zus>  can i just rename the ~/.kderc in case i need it? and by clear the ~/.kde folder you mean what excatly ... this is new to me yet
<vince> James147: When I click on network manager, the box just closes and the manager never pops up
<bawww> zus: renaming it would be better
<SaintlySacrfice> James147 network management disabled
 * vince just saved a copy/paste for SaintlySacrfice
<bawww> zus: renaming both the folder ~/.kde and the file ~/.kderc
<SaintlySacrfice> Vince: I love you :D
<bawww> zus: also log out and log back in to see the changes taking effect
<vince> SaintlySacrfice: How did that happen...any unusual behaviour ?
<vince> cause it happened to me a few weeks ago, couldn't find a way to fix the problem
<zus> bawww,  the entire .kde folder? im in there now and i dont see ~/.kderc
<SaintlySacrfice> Vince I closed my laptop last night, something I haven't done since the new boot.
<speedvin> hey anyone know how to run gcc-snapshot?
<bawww> yes, rename that to ~/.kde-old or something
<Manyfold> after my upgrade to 10.04 LTS everything tends to crash
<SaintlySacrfice> Maybe unistall the manager and reinstall?
<vince> SaintlySacrfice: Does it say "network manager disabled" when you click on the tray icon ?
<bawww> zus: you don't have to have to do it, but it better to do it when doing a new upgrade
<SaintlySacrfice> Vince yes
<Manyfold> dolphin , plasma desktop openoffice
<bawww> zus: that way it doesn't clash with the new kde settings
<vince> That sh!t happened to me, I tried to uninstall/reinstall the network manager, didn't work...:/
<zus> bawww,  do it now while its still working in the terminal or wait
<vince> I'm still looking for a solution in case that happens again
<Manyfold> where is the problem and how can i stop that?
<SaintlySacrfice> Vince then what did you do to get it working now?
<bawww> zus: do it after you finished the upgrading
<dolomite> Manyfold: did the upgrade go smoothly? no errors?
<vince> SaintlySacrfice: Clean install :/
<Manyfold> dolomite: yes
<SaintlySacrfice> Crap
<speedvin> has anyone know how to run gcc-snapshot?
<dolomite> Manyfold: your install sounds pretty broken. is a fresh install out of the question?
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: did you upgrade to 10.04?
<Manyfold> dolomite: i would loose my home directory
<Manyfold> dolomite: where are crashes in kde applications logged?
<dolomite> Manyfold: I'm assuming it's on the same partit ion as root? do you have any way to back up?
<SaintlySacrfice> Vince I'm tryin somethin..
<Manyfold> dolomite: not really my hd is full
<dolomite> Manyfold: KDE writes its errors out in ~/.xsession-errors
<zus> bawww,  as far as kde settings what exactly would that be? the widgets and stuff? my desktop is still default from installing off the live cd
<James147> Manyfold: just so you know, the installer dosent seem to wipe /home if you chose not to format the drive its located on (but there is always a potential for data loss so backups should be taken)... at elast when i tryed it in a vm
<dolomite> James147: I'm getting the impression that Manyfold doesn't have a separate /home partition
<Manyfold> ok i am now in .xsessionerrors and will try to look up the relavant crashes
<James147> dolomite: dont think it matters, if you dont choose to format / then only the system folders are cleared (/home is left)
<James147> dolomite: but i only quickly tested that on a vm once ^^
<dolomite> James147: if it's true, that's an amazing feat
<dolomite> James147: and I was here for that test, haha
<James147> dolomite:  :D
<vince> dolomite: Your nickname sounds like Sodomite to me haha
<James147> dolomite: will try it again now, at least to confrim it
<dolomite> vince: that's a stretch, man. I'm just a CaCO3 rich mineral.
<aeonoris> Is there a way to have KDE open the entire group of grouped windows when I click on a window group, instead of opening a list that has me click on a specific window?
<dolomite> James147: in the name of science, yes!
<vince> dolomite: haha
<zus> bawww,  ok install seems to be finish- so if i rename the .kde itll make a new one  when i reboot?
<vince> well i'm just a pycho-killer
<dolomite> zus: yes
<dolomite> vince: vaughn?
<dolomite> aeonoris: have you looked at the taskbar settings regarding app grouping?
<zus> wish me luck- brb
<bawww> zus: rename then boot
 * dolomite is stepping away for 5 minutes
<aeonoris> dolomite: Yeah, none of them appear to remove the list thing
<James147> zus: almost everything in /home/USER will be recreated if needed on login :)
<vince> dolomite: Well, my full nickname is vince_bateman
<zus> James147,  thanks
<vuxi> Hi
<dolomite> aeonoris: I'm not sure. it could help to do some googling
<dolomite> vince: creepy
<dolomite> hi vuxi
<floown> hello
<vuxi> How can I add a vcf file (with different contacts in it) to Kontact/Akonadi
<vince> dolomite: haha
<aeonoris> dolomite: Yeah, I tried googling but I guess I just can't phrase it right or something, since I'm only getting unrelated results
<dolomite> vuxi: isn't that the same thing as a vcard?
<zus> first thing i noticed,.... kwallet is asking me for everything now...not before after a fresh install
<vuxi> I did it this way. The result is that i get the E-mail addresses and so on in the addresbook but for example the birthday calender does not notice the data
<floown> when I play a swf in Firefox (for example a Youtube) then I play sound in my Amarok, there is no sound. I must kill or quit Firefox and reload Amarok if I want play my music!
<vuxi> dolomite: the vcf is stored in the home dir an addad via the Akonadi options
<dolomite> vuxi: is vcf the same as vcard?
<vuxi>  dolomite: I dont know
<floown> dolomite: sure
<dolomite> thanks floown. so vuxi: kontact won't take your VCF?
<vuxi> lets say: only parts of it
<floown> (someone can help me for my sound problem please?)
<vuxi> in the addresbook I have no problems
<dolomite> floown: state your question plese
<floown> dolomite: when I play a swf in Firefox (for example a Youtube) then I play sound in my Amarok, there is no sound. I must kill or quit Firefox and reload Amarok if I want play my music!
<dolomite> vuxi: so you can import the vcf with no problems. where do the problems arise?
<SaintlySacrfice> Alright Vince you still here
<dolomite> floown: sounds fun! have you checked your default devices in system settings
<SaintlySacrfice> James147, you here?
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: I am
<SaintlySacrfice> Alright I figured this out
<dolomite> James147 is testing in the name of science!
<SaintlySacrfice> What I need is this....
<SaintlySacrfice> http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2010-01/msg07864.html
<vuxi> there are birthday dates stored in this file. And there is a function in the calender that adds a birthday calender (that should itself look the dates up in the addressbook). And the last one doesn´t work
<floown> dolomite: yes I have, the configuration (in multimedia) is the same for all entries
<SaintlySacrfice> But I need you to tell me how to run the commands listed there.
<SaintlySacrfice> Can you do tht?
<dolomite> vuxi: so if you manually look at the contacts, are the birthdays there? or did they not even get imported?
<vuxi> yes all the dates are there
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: ok
<SaintlySacrfice> Ty!
<dolomite> floown: what is the sound setup in amarok?
<dolomite> vuxi: I'm not familiar with this calendar; is it a component of kontact?
 * James147 is reading the above link
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: ok, first open up a terminal (konsole will do)
<vuxi> Its the calendar component of Kontact ( I`m using a german system. Dont know how its called in the english version)
<floown> dolomite: cool, it works now, I have reinstall pulseaudio then a new option appear in my multimedia configuration
<vuxi> and it worked perfectly the week ago (before updating to 10.04)
<floown> houra
<SaintlySacrfice> James147 open
<dolomite> floown: good to hear it; sound problems are very difficult to fix
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: then  type into it this command to stop networkmanager "sudo service network-manager stop"  (all commands without quotes :)
<SaintlySacrfice> James147 alright network manager disabled
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: if that works then type this next one (be careful with this one as it will premintly delete a file) "sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state"  (Note: you can use <TAB> to auto complete paths and commands)
<dolomite> vuxi: you upgraded to 10.04? I might recommend saving that vcf file and removing/purging kontact and reinstalling
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: and finaly type this one to restart network amanger "sudo service network-manager restart"  (Note: bash keeps a history which you can access with the up arrow key, ussful in this case as you can edit the first command to save on typing :)  )
<vince> SaintlySacrfice: Yes I am
<vince> Any luck?
<James147> SaintlySacrfice: I have had knetworkmanager crash before when trying to stop network-manager, if it has just run it again after you have finished the commands above (alt+f2 > type: knetworkmanager<ENTER>)
<vuxi> dolomite: I did not "update" the system. I reinstalled everything because of other problems. I only kept the vcf and the kmail dir with my mails
<zus> thanks for the  kde 4.4.3 help
<Manyfold> i found it
 * James147 wonders why he dosent ahve 4.4.3 yet and goes to find out 
<jimmy51_> i've just booted to the boot menu on the 64 bit livecd.  can i just boot to an terminal session without loading xserver?
<SaintlySacrfice> Vince it worked! Sweet thanks James147 for the help
<dolomite> vuxi: OK. from what I'm looking at online, there aren't any problems reported regarding the calendar and vcf. did you reinstall kontact as part of all of your reinstallations?
<vince> SaintlySacrfice: what did u do?
<Saintly> woot back on the lappytop
<Saintly> annddd off the iphone :D
<Manyfold> http://pastebin.com/gx7wt3Zp is this information usefull in anyway?
<James147> Saintly: :D
<Saintly> James147: wierd, my icon for connected is different now. LOL
<vuxi> dolomite: yes I installed a complete new Kubuntu fresh from a DVD.
<dolomite> vuxi: ok then I'm not sure how to fix your is'sue. If you
<dolomite> 're willing to try something new, I wonder how thunderbird will deal with your vcf
<vuxi> ok I´ll try this tomorrow
<Reign1> hi, how to fix broken dependencies in kubuntu?
<dolomite> Manyfold: doesn't look good. did you upgrade to 10.04?
<James147> Reign1: you can try "sudo aptitude install -f"
<vince> Saintly: Thanks for the link, that's exactly what happened to me
<Manyfold> dolomite: yeah it happened after the upgrade
<James147> Manyfold: can you try running "sudo aptitude install -f" and see if it fixes anything?
<dolomite> Manyfold: oh yeah and you cant back your stuff up and do a fresh install right? James147 how's that test going?
<zus> i cant keep amarok from moving about, when i spread the middle box the panels on the side only expand one way even with the lock panel checked/unchecked
<James147> dolomite: restarting the vm now
<bawww> about the h.264 licensing by canonical, is it only restricted to oems like preinstalled dell or is it for every user that uses k/ubuntu?
<bawww> i think it would be too expensive for every user?
<SuN__> help me !
<dolomite> Manyfold: James147 is running a test that could ensure that you can do a fresh install of 10.04 w/o losing your home directory
<SuN__> I installed Kubuntu 10.04 but the hard thing to break the system I can not even log in the terminal gives me no how can a live CD to Recover a system without format ...?
<vuxi> dolomite: Thanks for now
<dolomite> vuxi: which I had something more for ya. report back.
<Manyfold> James147: it installs over 200 packets new
<James147> Manyfold: :S looked like your system hadent finished doing stuff, not sure if that command will actually fix anyhting but it might :)
<vuxi> dolomite: ok bye
<sabaal> Upgrading initramfs-tools fails because my boot partition is full. If I just unmount it and remove the fstab entry, will the installer point grub to its new location on the root partition?
<SuN__> ?
<pucko-> sabaal, you should probably copy the contents over before you unmount it.
<progre55> hey slackers )
<James147> dolomite: Looks like eveerything in /home remains after a reinstall if you dont choose to format /
<pucko-> SuN_, I don't understand a thing you just said
<dolomite> James147: in your opinion, will not formatting / even fix the install if it's broken?
<sabaal> pucko-, I just want to make sure the bootloader will know which partition to look on.
<Saintly> vince: anytime bro
<vince> Saintly: :)
<Saintly> ;)
<James147> sabaal: if not you can easaly reinstall grub from a livecd :)
<sabaal> Ah, I hadn't thought of that.
<sabaal> Well, off to give it a try. Thanks.
<pucko-> sabaal, run grub-install afterwards just to be sure. I don't see why it wouldn't work.
<dolomite> Manyfold: you should consider trying a fresh install from a CD/DVD. It appears that if you don't choose to format / directory, you won't loose your /home either.
<Manyfold> dolomite: but will /usr be erased completely?
<dolomite> Manyfold: /usr is part of / so I'd think not. James147 please confirm
<James147> Manyfold: dolomite: According to the install all system directorys will be erased (including /var /etc /usr   some other ones) but if you want to make sure delete it before installing :)
<dolomite> James147: Manyfold doesn't want /usr erased, I think.
<Manyfold> would rather like to run some tests for maxima and octave and verify the work
<Manyfold> they work
<dolomite> !maxima
<Manyfold> cause thats what i do with this computer watching tv ,reading and numerical simulations
<James147> Manyfold: But I suggest making a backup of your data if you can (things can always go wrong) and make sure that you DONT check the format button :) and that you select the manual partition option
<Manyfold> so you still say fresh instal IS THE OPTION?
<dolomite> sorry Manyfold I wish there was an easier option but the crashes you're getting aren't pretty.
<Manyfold> k
<Machtin> yohoho guys, why can't i use shift+arrows/delete in the console?
<Manyfold> will do so this night
<James147> Manyfold: possibally not the "only" option, just the eisiest
<Manyfold> thank you for your help and time
<dolomite> good luck
<dolomite> Machtin: I'm assuming you get letter output for shift+arrow keys?
<Machtin> pardon, i think i meant ctrl+arrow, dolomite
<Machtin> tab-switching via alt+arrow works, but deleting complete words at once doesn't.. that's the annoying thing
<James147> Manyfold: Ctrl+arrows works here in konsole (4.4.2) delete and backspace dont :S
<dolomite> Machtin: I'm the opposite of James147
<James147> dolomite: lol
<dolomite> isn't this controlled in konsole setting?
<Manyfold> James147: you surely mean Machtin
<James147> Manyfold: sorry :)
<James147> Manyfold: tab completeion chose you and I forgot to check :D
<Manyfold> and armyops just failed
<Machtin> hehe
<Manyfold> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Manyfold> reinstall?
<dolomite> Manyfold: sooner than later?
<Machtin> i don't know whether it's a setting, but it's kind of annoying to jump to a certain position in a command that slowly
<dolomite> Machtin: doesn't konsole have keybinding settings? (I'm not on my KDE machine right now)
<James147> dolomite: it does,
<Machtin> i don't have the slightes clue. :/
<dolomite> Machtin: check it out!
<Machtin> actually, it just worked and that was fine for me.. now it doesn't.
<Machtin> where?
<James147> Machtin: Konsole > settings > edit profile > input
<Machtin> hm, nice.. somehow got the arrows working :)
<Machtin> well that's fine so far. thanks!
<Machtin> as i'm on it: i wonder why alt+f2 doesn't work any longer?
<dolomite> Machtin: for the run command? works perfectly for me
<Machtin> it's set in my global keyboard settings tab.
<Machtin> hmh, strange
<James147> Machtin: krunner might ahve crashed, try rerunning it :)
<Machtin> hm, i set it manually.. works now
<Machtin> thanks .)
<bawww> is there a way set wallpapers from gwenview?
<Machtin> ohhh, another thing :P
<Machtin> i have a program installed, it's in my home-directory.. when i click on the launch-script in dolphin or so it won't work, when i do ./launchscript.sh it does work
<dolomite> Machtin: is the file executable? chmod +x
<zus> firefox is asking to install missing plug ins. last time i did it i got  GNOME-MPlayer...well this time i have a few choices... there is gnine launcher there is VLC multimedia plugin - totem mozzila plg in and gecko media wich was the gnome-mplayer  which one do i chose? -
<dolomite> VLC is very nice
<dolomite> the plugin takes care of a lot of things at once
<bawww> zus go with gnome-mplayer
<dolomite> bawww: awww
<Machtin> dolomite: guess it is, since i can see it launch.. the load-icon of the program appears, but it doesn't continue loading..
<bawww> zus: gnome-mplayer is compatible with quicktime trailers
<zus> that wont open VLC everytime i get a chat in facebook like  kaffeine did will it?
<dolomite> Machtin: run it from konsole and see if there's an error holding it back
<dolomite> zus: no it's integrated
<bawww> dolomite: vlc support in firefox wasn't that great when i tried it
<dolomite> haha, quicktie
<Machtin> dolomite: that's the problem.. it works when i launch it in the console
<Machtin> i thought it might be the wrong terminal or so..
<caprea> Does anyone here use 'MeshLab' ?
<dolomite> Machtin: I think you can tell it to launch in terminal
<bawww> dolomite: really, they have the best quality movie trailers
<rome_> hi room! can i install ubuntu 10.4 server on a pentium2 machine 192MB SDRAM 6GB?!?
<dolomite> bawww: I know. I wish I could somehow get over how much I hate Apple.
<dolomite> rome_: that's looking a little slim there
<bawww> dolomite: i wish i didn't have to depend on a gnome application, but it gnome-mplayer does things smoother
<rome_> dolomite: i don't want any gui
<dolomite> rome_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements
<dolomite> rome_: I think I'm wrong
<rome_> dolomite: thx!
<Machtin> dolomite: can't find that option in dolphin.. but the tool works when i launch it via Konsole
<dolomite> bawww: if it works it works! I try to keep mplayer off my system haha
<dolomite> Machtin: I think the option is in the preferences of the .sh file
<progre55> dolomite: why do you hate mplayer so much? )
<dolomite> OH NO!
<progre55> dolomite: it's the best.. at least for me)
<Machtin> kk
<zus> me too  i just deleleted it last night gnome-mplayer  hehe didnt  know what it was doing in my system
 * dolomite hides while progre55 walks past him in the hall
<progre55> lmao :D
<progre55> dolomite: and why do you hame ME that much? :D
<progre55> every time I'm here, you either hide or duck )
<dolomite> progre55: you and I go way back! like last thursday. your questions are always amusing; I don't hate you.
<dolomite> zus: check out the VLC plugin and see if it takes care of your needs
 * progre55 is satisfied with the excuse )
<Machtin> still can't find it.. but never mind.
<dolomite> so what brings you here today progre55?
<zus> dolomite,  least now i know how to get rid of it
<progre55> dolomite: boredom :)
<dolomite> progre55: tell me about it. I'm just passing the time in the nerdiest of places. haha
<progre55> lol )
<progre55> though I'm kinda tired for amusement and amusing questions today.. feel like taking shower..
<progre55> bbl
<bawww> dolomite: yeah, i hate apple too but between flash resource hog and apple's trailers
<dolomite> bawww: I'm hoping flash will eventually just fry my system and I can organize a class-action lawsuit against adobe
<bawww> dolomite: it's a difficult choice we need some sort of open source friendly alternative, like ogg, theora trailer site
<progre55> dolomite: so are you saying you dont have the flash plugin installed?
<caprea> I want to get more information about a package in apt called 'mesa-utils' how can i get this info, like man pages, without installing it?
 * progre55 is thinking to replace his flash with vlc.. ?
<James147> caprea: aptitude show mesa-utils
<dolomite> progre55: I tried to "make do" with gnash for as long as possible but, yes, I eventually yielded and installed flashplugin-installer
 * progre55 changed his mind..
<progre55> :D
<caprea> thanks
<dolomite> grrr, James147, give me time teo typ
<James147> dolomite: NEVER!!!
<bawww> lol, wish we could file a suit against flash
<James147> :D
<dolomite> alias xxx = "correct answer"
<dolomite> now you're dead, James147
<James147> dolomite: does taht make me a zombie?
<dolomite> James147: kill -9 James147
 * progre55 sudo kill -9 James147
 * James147 bites dolomite
<progre55> lol
<progre55> damn, I was late this time..
 * progre55 got "such process doesnt exist"
<dolomite> process: dolomite PID: 0001 status: zombie
<dolomite> haha progre55
<progre55> btw, has anyone fixed the plymouth splash screen bug here?
<progre55> today I tried this.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/551013/comments/73
<dolomite> progre55: everyone has had luck with that fix; you're the only one who hasn't!
<progre55> kinda worked, but not satisfactory )
<progre55> my TTY resolution was too small
<Reign1> guys, if my fonts on kubuntu are kind of too small, what would you suggest? as i guess this "problem" should be common
<Reign1> ?
<James147> Reign1: you can change the font size system settings > apperence > fonts
<progre55> wow =) my resolution changed to 480x640, and now when I change it back, the fonts are too small :)
<marcel_> hello
<progre55> hmm.. only in systemSettings
<progre55> any ideas, please?
<marcel_> sprech ihr deutsch
<progre55> oops, not only in systemSettings.. in all new applications I open..
<llutz> !de|marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<James147> progre55: system settings > appearence > fonts | you can try changing the font size or forcing a dpi?
<progre55> James147: that's what I just did.. no use
<James147> progre55:  :S not sure waht else to do except try restaring x and see if its still liek that
<progre55> brb
<electroweak> Hi guys I just installed 10.04 amd64 everything was fine at first but I installed some updates last night and I turned on the computer now I can't use mouse or touchpad
<chio_> kjkjkj
<electroweak> I can move the pointer but I can't click anywhere unless I right click and select something on the task bar any ideas
<progre55> well, now it's fine
<progre55> stupid CS
<rome_> marcel_: hier spreche deutsch
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Reign1> how to enable bitmap fonts on console?
<ubuntu___> aguante el kuguntçu carakjoo
<ubuntu___> windows se la come!!!
<ubuntu____> HOLAAAAAAAAAAA
<ubuntu___> eeeh!!!
<ubuntu____> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAA
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu____> VOS TE LA COMES
<ubuntu_____> arreh
<ubuntu___> eeee
<ubuntu___> agresivoooo
<RalphSpencer> Hi
<ubuntu___> HIFAI
<ubuntu_____> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu___> HI
<ubuntu_____> viagra por 2pe
<ubuntu____> hi
<ubuntu___> DO YOU LIKE WINDOWS ?
<RalphSpencer> I discovered something which I guess is a problem on your side.
<RalphSpencer> 5b256bf515ae49749ac03a1af9d407c0 kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubuntu_____> what did you discovered?
<RalphSpencer> Is what the http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download says.
<ubuntu_____> O.o
<ubuntu___> TE VOY A LLENAR DE VIRUS
<ubuntu_____> dk
<ubuntu____> :O
<RalphSpencer> But when I try to get the file on torrent, it is different.
<ubuntu_____> el culo tenes lleno de virus
<RalphSpencer> Request English please.
<RalphSpencer> Request English please.
<ubuntu___> cuchame carita de sorete
<ubuntu___> que alguien lo calle al profe
<ubuntu______> jajajaja
<ubuntu___> boluntarios?
<ubuntu______> arreh :$
<progre55> James147: save the channel =)
<ubuntu___> jaja xD
<DarthFrog> !es| ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RalphSpencer> 54a83342ae79ea57919bff833d8a13f6cf1201db is what bittorent shows to me
<blue112> Hi here.
<RalphSpencer> on the info page.
<James147> progre55: what am i ment to do?
<blue112> I have a problem with kate. I can't write on a sftp file, and I don't understand why.
<progre55> James147: help them )
<ubuntu______> el q lo calla 5 p
<ubuntu______> damian les entregala cola
<progre55> James147: actually, I thought you were one of the ops =)
<ubuntu___> jajaj
<ubuntu______>  8 p
<ubuntu______> jajaja
<RalphSpencer> 5b256bf515ae49749ac03a1af9d407c0 kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso is what the GetKubuntu page says. But Bittorent shows this sum on the download info page: 54a83342ae79ea57919bff833d8a13f6cf1201db
<ubuntu____> 10
<ubuntu___> dale prefiero estasr 3 hs en el buffeet
<ubuntu___> no digas esos julian
<ubuntu___> jajaaj
<ubuntu______> axel sopla las vei
<DarthFrog> !ops| troll ubuntu______
<ubottu> troll ubuntu______: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<ubuntu______> las ganas q tiene
<ubuntu______> xd
<ubuntu___> axel lame teta
<blue112> Nice :p
<progre55> finally )
 * apachelogger shakes head
<nixternal> first time i have been around to do that in a while :D
 * progre55 's boredom was destroyed
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> I think we all saw that
 * DarthFrog thanks nixternal
<rgreening> I had finger on the button
<rgreening> *click*
<nixternal> booyah, i beat ya to the punch rod!!!
<apachelogger> could someone please get rid of nixternal too :P
<blue112> So, I have a problem with Kate. When I try to save a file to a distant sftp server, it says : Access denied. Could not write to /var/www/V3/reponse/functions.php.part. Where /var/www/V3/reponse is the distant server path to the file. What can I do ?
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> ha
<nixternal> oh boy, i finally do some work and now I will take flak over it
<RalphSpencer> Please check this image: The highlighted md5sum is not what BitTorrent shows for the torrent! http://imagebin.org/95894
<RalphSpencer> Is it a problem?
<rgreening> apachelogger, dont dis mr vista lover
<RalphSpencer> If yes, gotta be big one D:
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger hugs the visternal
<rgreening> hah
<nixternal> grrr
<apachelogger> pff
 * apachelogger stops hugging
<apachelogger> doesnt like it
<James147> RalphSpencer: try running a manual md5 sum on the image, if it fails try redownloging it :S
<nixternal> RalphSpencer: i don't believe 'infohash' is the same as the 'iso md5sum'
<nixternal> the md5 sum will only show once the entire iso is downloaded, then you can run 'md5sum foo.iso' and match them up
<RalphSpencer> James147: Do you see the speed on there my friend?
<blue112> No one can help with my kate problem :( ?
<RalphSpencer> Its just 21.2% complete by the way.
<apachelogger> speedy download
<James147> RalphSpencer: then that would be  why, md5 checks to see if a file looks teh same as another, its not going to if you dont ahve the full image :)
<James147> RalphSpencer: when teh image is complete run an md5 sum, I dont know what "infohash" is
<electroweak> Hi guys I just installed 10.04 amd64 everything was fine at first but I installed some updates last night and I turned on the computer now I can't use mouse or touchpad. I can move the pointer but I can't click anywhere unless I right click few times until a dropdown menu opens on the task bar or windows. I can open the Kmenu but pointer won't select anything
<RalphSpencer> ok ok ok ok .. pachka pachka pachka pachka
<jimmy51_> !brasero
<jimmy51_> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 319 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<apachelogger> James147: infohash is something torrent specific, each torrent got a hash to ensure that the download is all in one piece and no malware/code was injected into the download
<whammo> hi how do I change wallpaper in lucid?
<jimmy51_> whammo: right click on the desktop, choose Desktop Activity Settings
<jimmy51_> whammo: wallpaper settings are right there
<whammo> ahh thanks!
<Avttt> in trying to get to a yahoo chatroom
<buckfast> should I be installing backport packages of kde?
<Avttt> gaim wont connect to a yahoo chatroom. logs in tho
<Avttt> any ideas?
<DarthFrog> Avttt: gaim is a GNOME app.  Perhaps you'd get better support in #Ubuntu?
<Avttt> waaait lol
<djustice> mmkay. besides gaim and gyachi and every gtk solution (failcake!). what's the yahoo webkam/chatroom app?
<Avttt> they sent me over here
<Avttt> im using kubuntu man
<Avttt> cant get any chat working on it
<DarthFrog> Avttt: Well, konversation and quassel are the KDE IRC clients.
<djustice> Avttt: no reason for it to fail. maybe if you pastebin'd the log file someone could help more..
<djustice> DarthFrog: :? and irrsi is ncurses... lol.
<Reign1> how do i change font for the console?
<djustice> DarthFrog: no plasmairc? :P
<Avttt> oh
<djustice> Reign1: edit /etc/default/console-setup
<Reign1> djustice: hm, so if i wanna use inconsolata font in console/terminal, what do i change?
<djustice> Reign1: FONTFACE. make sure the font is consolesavvy first. or you might get borkage. dunno tho. ive never done it on an ubuntu system.
<Reign1> anyone else did change console/terminal fonts?
<appleseed> I've downloaded all the packages into a directory for installation with dpkg. I'm not a sudoer, so I have to install the program in my own homedirectory, but dpkg still wants superuser privilege even though I use the options that specify my homedir as the installation folder. How can I get dpkg to work without needing sudo rights?
<llutz> appleseed: you cannot, installing software using the package-management always needs root-privs
<pucko-> appleseed, you can extract the packages manually
<appleseed> they are .deb , ok I'll google to see how it's done, thx pucko and llutz
<pucko-> appleseed, will obviously not be registered in the pkg db
<genii> appleseed: ar -x filename.deb               then untar the data,tar,gz
<appleseed> I'll give that a go, thx genii
<pucko-> i suppose it's possible to set up a separate dpkg db in a chroot eenvironment
<genii> np
<appleseed> works nicely genii, now I can get to the /usr/lib libraries directly after extraction, which is all I want
<RalphSpencer> ok ok ok ok .. pachka pachka pachka pachka
<Avttt> gyachi installed lol
<daweed> hola hola
<justus> heyho
<daweed> hello justus
<daweed> did any one can help me?
<justus> I got very heavy lags here, I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 64bit, on a 3,2Ghz Q6600 with 8Gig Ram with a 9800GTX so basically it should not lag... I'm just running VLC and that's about it...
<justus> the video (720p only) lags heavily
<justus> and even X lags
<justus> can I control how fast my cpu is running? and if all cores are available? top shows me Xorg and firefox with 40-50% load...
<justus> guess it's too much to ask an OS to simply work ...
<daweed> i want to burn in k3b some videos downloaded from youtube on mp4 and flv i try to burn it but it on dvd proyect i just add the files to video_ts only and i dont know what else do i need it say that need little more files or someting it says that it doesnot contain the necesari dvd video files , the resulting dvd most likely not to be playable on hifi dvd player, X could not determine the zise of resulting image file
<jussi> justus: have you installed video card drivers?
<justus> yes I have
<jussi> !info devede | daweed
<ubottu> daweed: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<jussi> justus: and you have restarted after that install?
<justus> jussi: a few times
 * genii pops in for a sip of coffee
<Reign1> guys, what them to use to make my panel/taskbar transparent?
<justus> I recently ran into the problem that / was full, so everything kept crashing on me until I manually deleted everything in the trashbin
<justus> something there still isn't completely right *sigh*
<daweed> justus: ubottu can you explain little more im newbi here is my firt time w/ linux and is kubuntu
<jussi> justus: strang, I have a similar setup and its running fine (Q6600, nivida 9500 GT 4 GB ram)
<justus> I can't acess that one over the file manager
<Reign1> what *theme
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in 10.04 in open them perfectly. Its now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<jussi> daweed: ubottu is a bot. go install devede from kpackagekit.
<justus> jussi: the thing is my whole install seems pretty much crappy, only that's the 3rd install and I honestly can't believe that I crap up quite THAT often...
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 in open them perfectly. Its now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<jussi> justus: 3rd install from the same disk?
<daweed> ohhh tnks justus
<genii> daweed: The application which can make DVDs you can play on a regular player is called devede. It will make all the DVD layout for you, you just add the footage you want in it.
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 in opened them perfectly. Its now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<justus> wubi ;)
<jussi> !repeat | Luija1006
<ubottu> Luija1006: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<jussi> justus: yök. tried to redownload the wubi installer file?
<jussi> justus: is there a reason you dont want to go with a rea install?
<jussi> real*
<justus> yes, I don't want to reformat and I have no money for another hd
<jussi> justus: why not just resize?
<jussi> !away > dendrobates
<ubottu> dendrobates, please see my private message
<daweed> justus:  devede is better than k3d?
<justus> daweed: you mean jussi not me ;)
<jussi> daweed: not better, but for a different task
<justus> jussi: I want the least complicated approach, so unless wubi could have something to do with my problem?
<genii> daweed: k3b for instance does not know how to take a FLV file and make it into a format that a regular DVD player can use. The program devede can do this
<djustice> daweed: nah devede is pretty complex for such a simple task.. check out kxtodvd instead.
<djustice> or even wine convertxtodvd is easier/less gnomish than devede (pygtk, ick!)
<jussi> justus: it may. most of us stay away from it because it always seems to have some strange bugs. resizing is not very hard, the installer can automatically do it for you. just defraga about 3 or 4 times before you do it.
<justus> jussi: well, I guess I'll just do the smart thing then
<justus> byebye kubuntu O_o
<jussi> justus: sure, if that suits your needs better.
<djustice> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KxToDVD?content=122178 <- kxtodvd. win.
<justus> seriously, that's the third time I tried going over from Windows, I don't seem to get a grip on linux desktop osses
<daweed> you guys all of you are very kind thanks very much
<jussi> !info kxtodvd
<ubottu> Package kxtodvd does not exist in lucid
<djustice> daweed: np :)
<djustice> jussi: no packages yet. its new.
<jussi> djustice: generally we prefer not to recommend things to people outside of the repos, unless there is no other alternative
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 in opened them perfectly. It now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<djustice> jussi: may be in a ppa somewhere.
<djustice> jussi: there is no better alternative ;) imho..
<jussi> djustice:devede is quite an acceptable alternative.
<jussi> !wfm | djustice
<ubottu> djustice: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<djustice> jussi: pft. using pygtk? and kxtodvd is almost 2x as fast..
<justus> I'm just interested: is it something I did wrong? Because my problems started with files I deleted in the trashbin NOT being really deleted... I still have no idea how that happened...
<jussi> djustice: its not about speed, its about stability
<daweed> djustice: is kxto dvd the correct name? i cant found it to download
<djustice> jussi: im the author of kxtodvd. its stable. very small. very simple.
<jussi> justus: Im not sure. there may be a bug or it may be something else, its hard to tell with the limited info
<neptune_> Hey I try to install chrome but i get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3) . anybody knows what i should do?
<djustice> daweed: check that link ^^ on kde-apps
<djustice> neptune_: wait for a chrome pkg rebuild or find that particular package somewhere..
<jussi> djustice: and its not in our repositories. so it hasnt been checked by people other than you. so we dont recommend it to our users.
<jussi> neptune_: are you on lucid?
<daweed> djustice: do you mind kpackagekit i cant found it there
<jussi> daweed: I strongly suggest you use devede for now. it should easily do what you need.
<djustice> jussi: kool :) idc rly. just tryin to help the dude.
<djustice> daweed: i can link you to a deb if you want.. it wont show under kpackagekit tho..
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 it opened them perfectly. It now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<Reign1> guys, what theme to use to make my panel/taskbar transparent?
<djustice> Reign1: i like Shadowed's panel.. pretty transparent..
<djustice> Reign1: or for 100% transparent, you can take BareNaked's panel..
<djustice> heh, it was already in a ppa. :3
<daweed> jussi: with devede say that package dependency could not be found remove the package libpostproc51 before
<daweed> what can i do
<daweed> ?
<Uness> .
<Avttt> wine is already in kubuntu
<Avttt> but I installed yepic and tryed to open
<Avttt> and popup window says its loading then it disapear
<Avttt> any idea?
<bawww> Breakthrough for Free Software Gaming--Ryzom Announces Full Release of Source Code and Artwork, and a Partnership with the Free Software Foundation to Host a Repository of the Game's Artistic Assets
<Avttt> I also installed zinc chat and when I login it also disapears
<bawww> http://www.fsf.org/news/free-ryzom-1
<Avttt> goes back to the terminal
<Avttt> please can someone help?
<Avttt> am I missing something
<djustice> Avttt: i guess it doesnt work with wine :) maybe try again? or try a different version of wine?
<Avttt> this came with it lol
<Avttt> and I have this thing called synaptic package manager
<Avttt> but thing dont connect
<kurumin> ???
<polyneux> KDE4.0, plugged in new hard drive, seems to read OK, "Please enter password to use this device", cant enter anything into the field, blinking text cursor...any ideas?
<DarthFrog> polyneux: Dumb question: Did you click in the field first to give it the focus?
<polyneux> DarthFrog: Yeah, it highlights blue and whatnot just like any other text window
<DarthFrog> polyneux: Strange.  Sorry, that's all I can think of.
<DarthFrog> polyneux: I presume that your keyboard is working?   (I'm full of simple-mindedness today!  Well, I'm full of something, anyway. :-)
<polyneux> DarthFrog: Yeah I can enter text elsewhere
<polyneux> DarthFrog: No worries though, I think I just broke the whole kaboodle by fiddling with ram xD
<appleseed> I've copied lib files *.so *.so.0 *.so.0.0.0 *.a to another directory, although during g++ linking those libraries are not seen with LD_LIBRARY_PATH set to the new folder. I also see that the library files have lost their blue and green colour with ls. Is there some sort of tool that I need to run to get their colour back and make them visible for proper linking?
<appleseed> LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not used at that point sorry, but I do have the -L/dir in my makefile
<roberto_> hi - looking for help with internationalization
<roberto_> there is an awful lot of people attached here for this to be this quiet -- anyone home? :)
<Mamarok> roberto_: maybe you should be a bit more precise, ask your question first?
<roberto_> oo sure :) I have my system set up for spanish, because I'm most comfortable with it. but I chat a lot in portuguese and the nasal vowels don't seem to be a part of the spanish keyboard layout. I thought to use iBus, but Portuguese (nor spanish for that matter) are lsited there. How can I type a nasal vowel?
<Mamarok> roberto_: you could add a second keyboard to your system, in the system settings -> Region & Language -> Keyboard
<Mamarok> then add the keyboard switcher in the same settings to make it show in the system tray, then you can just click on the flag and change it
<Mamarok> That's what I do when I need either a Swiss German or Swiss French keyboard
<wllkmbll> I can't hear sound when I watch youtube videos, does anyone know how to fix this?
<roberto_> so it's not iBus at all?
<roberto_> thank you
<Mamarok> roberto_: well, I never used a direct iBus command, I just use different keyboard layours
<Mamarok> layouts*
<roberto_> wow I gotta say, looking at these portuguese keyboard layouts I'm confused ..  Iused to just type alt+ñ to get the tilde and then type the vowel .. I never needed anything else. But the letters there are all sorts of letters in these keyboards I've never seen
<cranvil> wllkmbll: i usually have to open kmix and push the pcm-volume up after every install to hear sound in flash videos
<Mamarok> roberto_: hm, I have a keyboard with the Swiss layout, where the German and French special characters are already printed on, you could try the extended options
<Mamarok> in the same system settings window, the Sdvanced tab
<Mamarok> advanced*
<wllkmbll> cranvil: Everytime I try to open it the icon flashes by my cursor then nothing happens
<kwtm> Mamarok: You seem familiar with KDE4.  Do you know how to get multi-key shortcuts?  (e.g. "Alt-A,B" does one thing, "Alt-A,C" does another)
<wllkmbll> cranvil:Nvm, I figured it out. Thanks for your help
<Mamarok> kwtm: check the keyboard settings in the system settings, you can adapt the global shortcuts and in the individual apps you can change the local ones
<kwtm> Mamarok: When I check the keyboard settings, I can't find the button for "multi-key".
<Mamarok> kwtm: but multi key will not really work, you need to combine different function keys, or hange the levels of your keyboard layout
<Mamarok> change*
<Mamarok> kwtm: because there is none
<Mamarok> kwtm: have a look at the advanced keyboard layout options
<kwtm> Mamarok: No multi-key!!?  Oh, mannn.... Okay, what about assigning a kmenu entry to a shortcut key?  That option seems to have disappeared, too.
<Mamarok> kwtm: well, if by multi-key you mean multiple letter keys at once then no, and it doesn't sound like a good idea anyway IMHO
<kernco> Are we expecting there will be packages for Qt 4.7 beta and Qt Creator 2.0 beta?
<Mamarok> but you can combine pretty much all function keys with the other keys
<Mamarok> kernco: not in the release cycle, those might show up in the backports PPA or beta PPAs, check the http://kubuntu.org website
<kwtm> Mamarok: I mean pressing keys in sequence, e.g. "Alt-A, release, then press B" will (for example, in my old KDE3) trigger my script to insert a timestamp into Klipper.
<Mamarok> kwtm: hm, I never used that so I don't really know, sorry
<Mamarok> but if it was there before it is likely that it still exists, did you check the various system setting options for shortcuts?
<kwtm> Mamarok: In KDE3, I could go to a kmenu entry (say, for Firefox) and assign shortcut key, like "Win-F" (I know, no multikey, but I'll be happy with single key).  Is that available in KDE4?
<Mamarok> kwtm: did you try?
<Mamarok> kwtm: obviously not, else you would know you can :)
<Mamarok> you can set shortcuts for pretty much everything in KDE4
<kwtm> Mamarok: Yes, I tried.  It doesn't seem to work.  (Apparently it only takes effect while the desktop is showing and no other program has focus?)
<Mamarok> hm, file a bug then?
<kwtm> Mamarok: Let me try again just to make sure.
<dolomite> yo yo yo
<kernco> kwtm: Settings > Configure Shortcuts isn't what you're looking for?
<kwtm> Mamarok: Well, I don't know if I should file a bug.  I've seen other people file bugs and they get dumped to a side.  "wont fix" or "not important" or "it's not supposed to work that way" or "why do you want to do it that way, anyway?" etc.
<kwtm> kernco: Will try that way.  I was using "menu editor" > "shortcut key"
<Mamarok> kwtm: did you try?
<kwtm> kernco: I remember now: I tried under "global shortcuts" and it made me select whether it was "kalarm" or "kmix" etc.  I looked at "khotkeys" but wasn't sure how to use that or whether it was what I wanted.
<kwtm> Mamarok: Yes, I tried it again, and confirmed that it did not work.
<kwtm> kernco: Is there a setting for "hotkey to activate my own script"?
<Mamarok> kwtm: I meant, did you try filing a bug? If your rationale for a feature addition makes sense, I very much doubt it is set aside
<kwtm> Mamarok: I've tried filing a bug before, and got shoved to a side, so I'm not going to try again unless I can't move forward otherwise.  I've already spent hours googling for the solution, and I need something that works, not something that will work if I convince the right people.
<kernco> kwtm: So you want to use a keyboard shortcut to execute an arbitrary command no matter what the program has focus?
<kwtm> Mamarok: I actually just want to get my work done in the minimum time, and filing a bug involves spending enough time poring through the web and forums and IRC to make sure it's not already filed, and then checking the bug list to make sure it's not a duplicate, etc.
<kwtm> kernco: Correct.  I am happy to limit the arbitrary to a terminal, non-gui command.
<kernco> kwtm: You can probably accomplish that by going lower-level than KDE.  Maybe you can put something in xorg.conf that does it.
<kwtm> kernco: Oh dear.  Okay.  I was hoping KDE4 would be able to do something like that.
<kwtm> In general it seems that KDE3 is more functional (global shortcuts, multi-key) even if KDE4 has flashier graphics.
<kernco> I'm not sure about that, since there's stuff you can do in KDE4 that you couldn't in KDE3.  But there's definitely some features from KDE3 that are still missing, yes.
<kwtm> There are some global shortcuts that work, like Alt-F2 to run a command.  How would I change that shortcut?  I don't even know what program it is that pops up when I press Alt-F2.
<kernco> It's called krunner
<kernco> It should be in global shortcuts I think
<kwtm> Ah, krunner.  Okay, having that name somewhere in the settings/help file would have helped.  Will check global shortcuts again, now that I know what I'm looking for...
<kwtm> what does khotkeys do?  Can I make new hot keys?
<dolomite> wasn't alt+f2 present in kde3 too?
<avihay> kwtm: system setings-> keyboard & mouse -> global keyboard shortcuts
<Walzmyn> kwtm: khotkeys is a way to asign key combinations to make shortcuts to commands
<kernco> krunner is a really nice tool.  It's moved past just being a way to run a program and is moving towards Gnome Do.
<avihay> kwtm: the component you need to select is: "Run command interface"
<kwtm> avihay: Okay, I found the answer to my question, but I have to say that you are not the first to say "system setings-> keyboard & mouse -> global keyboard shortcuts" but then I still get lost.
<kwtm> avihay: Ah, okay, "run command interface" --that was the piece I was missing.
<kwtm> avihay: Hey, can I add my own component?  Like "add ~/bin/MyArbitraryCommand.sh" to the components?
<Walzmyn> When copying files is there a way to make the copy process copy files linked by a symlink instead of copying the symlink itself?
<avihay> yes
<avihay> let's be more specific. you want a global shortcut to do something when you press a key combination?
<kwtm> Walzmyn: khotkeys might be what I'm looking for.  Is there any way to configure it other than from system settings?  RIght now it seems to be limited to defining what key will activate "print screen" and I can't add my own.
<Walzmyn> kwtm: been too long since I've used it, to be honest
<avihay> you can create your own hotkeys
<kwtm> Walzmyn: you mean cp -l or cp -L?
<kwtm> Walzmyn: I mean, cp --deference or cp --link?
<Walzmyn> I was using GUI. I was looking at the man page for cp trying to figure out if it followed links or just copied them
<Walzmyn> kwtm: in khotkeys, click the edit button on the lower left - there's a "new" option there. Looks like what you're looking for
<Walzmyn> kwtm: so, cp -L will copy the file not link, is that what it means by follow the link?
<kwtm> Walzmyn: When I go to SystemSettings > Kbd/Mouse > Global Shortcuts > KHotkeys, is that khotkeys itself?  Or is khotkeys a separate program?  I can't seem to invoke it from the cmd-line.
<kwtm> Walzmyn: I believe "cp -L" will do it, but test.  One of either "cp -L" or "cp -l" is what you want, but I don't know which one.
<Walzmyn> kwtm: I just hit alt-F2  --> khotkeys
<kwtm> Walzmyn: Wow, it worked!!  I finally have my 6-character timestamp back again!!!
<kwtm> I can save backup files again!
<Walzmyn> kwtm: i'm so glad... what's a 6 character time stamp?
<apparle> hi guys
<kwtm> Well, normal timestamps look like this: "2010-05-07 06:21:35".  My timestamp looks like this: "A576Ll"
<kwtm> So I can stick my timestamp into filenames easily, and it will always produce a unique, "pseudorandom" stamp but containing useful info: exactly when that file (or timestamp) was created.  And the filenames don't have to be 20 characters long!
<Walzmyn> ah, that cp -L was the trick. Wonder if there's a way for force that on the GUI
<kwtm> Walzmyn: You don't necessarily want to force it, at least by default.  If you're talking about something like krusader, you can define your own menu item for that.
<Walzmyn> I like that. What'd that have to do with khotkeys?
<Walzmyn> kwtm: no, i just meant for a single copy, not all the time
<kwtm> Walzmyn: khotkeys: I needed a way to easily produce the timestamp without having to jump to the cmd line all the time (e.g. I might be saving a file in Firefox and just want to insert the timestamp into the filename).  SO khotkeys can make the timestamp appear.
<kwtm> Walzmyn: What GUI are you using?  Dolphin?  Konq?
<Walzmyn> ah, sweet idea. I might borrow it, I use a date stamp in my photo names
<Walzmyn> Dolphin. but now that I know how to do it with CLI i'm set
<kwtm> Walzmyn: The reason I mentioned the 6-character timestamp was because too many people keep telling me, "KDE 4 already has <some feature or other> that lets you put in timestamps".  And I want to say, "no, I mean my OWN brand of condensed timestamp!"
<Walzmyn> super's ready over here. ya'll take care
<kwtm> Walzmyn: I wonder if you'd be interested in my python script to rename photo names with a timestamp?
<kwtm> Walzmyn: It goes into the EXIF data and pulls out the time that the photo was taken, then adds a 6-character timestamp to the filename.
<Walzmyn> Sure. I'll give it a look
<suni> siema
<kwtm> Walzmyn: That way if I fiddle with the photo in GIMP or KolourPaint or something and destroy the EXIF data, the timestamp is still there.
 * Walzmyn nods
<kwtm> Walzmyn: Needs a bit of cleanup.  I'll stick it in my Slashdot journal.  What's your email address?
<Walzmyn> walzmyn at gmail
<kwtm> What the TUTTI FRUITTI --I used the kmenu to run kmail and it started Amarok.  <sigh>
<Walzmyn> hehe, i'm out - food
<apparle> how to add custom actions to dolphin right click
<kwtm> bye walz.
<suni> elo elo
<suni> jest tu kto?/
<suni> qqqq
<suni> qurwa shrek jestes??
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 it opened them perfectly. It now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<kernco> Luija1006: Sounds like the file is binary or something
<kernco> Can you open it in other text editors?
<Luija1006> kernco the option to edit is into greasemonkey, then you choose your editor of choice, i could not tell you where the script is
<Luija1006> but I dont understand really whats happening, in 9.10 it opened every .js flawlessly
<kernco> Do you know the name of the file?
<moj0rising> Hi. Silly question: How can I add a network printer in Kubuntu 10.04.
<kernco> Kate will open any text file, it doesn't matter what the extension is.  So it's probably being given a bad filename
<moj0rising> I've tried using the applet in System Settings and it hangs when I enter an IP address.
<Luija1006> zer0rez: but then you have 2 laptops? its because I need the opinion of someone with ubuntu in Imac
<Luija1006> Sup guys I have 3 questions about linux in Imac: 1) It is worth to install Linux into an imac or I should buy another computer in the market?, 2) Would you keep Mac Os or delete it?, 2) There is no hardware problems and its true the speed of linux in Imac pro is god? Thanks for your time :)
<moj0rising> I've also Googled around and it wasn't easy to fnind much on this, surprisingly.
<Luija1006> Mac Book Pro
#kubuntu 2010-05-07
<kwtm> Hey, kernco, Mamarok: does KDE no longer provide 2 possible shortcut keys for the same command, or I just haven't found the right settings yet?
<kwtm> Luija1006: In my opinion, huge body of expertise for Intel-based Linux and not much for PowerPC, so I would go with Intel.  If you are thinking about an Intel-based Mac, then I suspect it's ok.  Disclaimer: I've never used a Mac.
<Mamarok> kwtm: in the global shortcuts there should be an alternative, no?
<Mamarok> wrong, in the standard shortcuts, not in the global ones
<kwtm> Mamarok: I don't see it.  It lists the shortcut, which I can change, but it's either "default" or "custom" and I can only set one key.  Will check again.
<Mamarok> but standard should have an alternate one
<Luija1006> kwtm: So I would get more help with traditionals laptops like sony vaio, hp, etc... but mac book pro is ppc? and also I didnt knew intel based imacs existed
<Mamarok> kwtm: the standard shortcuts definitely have alternate ones
<kwtm> Luija1006: Yes, intel-based Macs exist but I don't know much about them.  You would indeed get more help with traditional laptops, but if you haven't bought one yet, you might want to shop around to get one that is known to work with Linux --saves a TON of hassle.
<kwtm> Luija1006: I myself bought a Dell laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled.  I wiped it and installed Kubuntu, but then when the battery started to fail, the repairshop said, "Oh, that's because you're using Ubuntu".  And I said, "this laptop came with Ubuntu."  So they had to shut up and fix the laptop.
<Mamarok> kwtm: ThinkPad normally all run Linux quite well
<kwtm> Mamarok: Agree that Thinkpad works well.  You need to tell Luija1006 that; I already have a laptop.  (Actually, I have 4; one is a ThinkPad with Xubuntu.)
<kwtm> Mamarok: I would give you a screenshot of my global shortcuts, but I can't even configure the KCaptureScreen thingy (whatever it's called).
<Mamarok> ktdid you read what I said above? Not the global shortcuts, the standard ones, I was wrong and corrected why I said the line after
<Mamarok> kwtm: ^
<Mamarok> OK, bed time for me, good night all
<kwtm> Mamarok: Will try std shortcuts.  Thx.
<moj0rising> Anyone out there know how to add a network printer?   :)
<kwtm> Mamarok: I see them now.  Thanks.
<satch5150> im running kubuntu lucid amd64 on an intel quad core ........ I have the nero aac codec and associated binaries that are 32 bit binaries - when I try to run them I get a file not found message, I've made sure the full path is correct and everything is spelled correctly, what is wrong and what can I do about it ?
<Luija1006> kwtm: what you recommend me then over the Imac? I was getting interested in it because they say kubuntu runs awesome in it... an hp? do you have a new specific model?
<satch5150> the binaries are 32-bit btw
<kwtm> Luija1006: I can only recommend what I know: Dell inspiron laptop works well.  Not necessarily better than any other, but for me it is VERY valuable to know that something will work (I'd pay more to have that certainty).
<kwtm> Luija1006: If you're willing, you can get Dell laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled --will search for URL now.  But if you want Windows dual boot, you can buy something with Windows.
<kwtm> Luija1006: Or else: buy something, try installing Kubuntu, and if it doesn't work, then do a Restore From Drive and return the machine for a refund.
<Luija1006> lol I desinstalled windows milleniums ago kwtm
<satch5150> anyone ?
<kwtm> Luija1006: You're older than I am, then. :)  I only switched in 2003.
<kwtm> Luija1006: This should get you started http://www.ubuntu.com/dell but when I checked, I see only the Dell netbook with Ubuntu.  Dell is not the only option, just what I know.  As Mamarok said, ThinkPads also seem to work well, have lots of drivers available, etc.
<Luija1006> kwtm: I was just interested in the imacs because it will give it a freshlook to my kubuntu, but then if people see the apple and then come to see it expecting mac os and then see linux they would say like... wtf? but I dont really care about that, I just wanted it for the modern looks and because they said ubuntu runs flawlessly.. but if you tell me ppc have less back up than intel that makes me think twice...
<kwtm> Hey, KDE4 experts: I went to SystemSettings > Keybd/Mouse > Input Actions and I see some examples there of keyboard shortcuts but I can't activate them.  Why are those options grayed out?  (screenshot coming up)
<kwtm> Luija1006: Check whether the imacs are Intel-based.  If they are, I think you'll be okay.
<Luija1006> kwtm: thanks for the help :), one last question, what you think about hps with linux? (the last models, I think they are called pavilion)
<kwtm> KDE4 experts: Regarding my question above -- I have found the answer (I forgot to check a checkbox).  Please ignore question, thx.
<satch5150> 32-bit binaries on 64-bit kubuntu, anyway to make that work ?
<kwtm> Luija1006: You can ask more than one last question. :)  I have had bad experience with Compaq/HP desktop --was it called "Pavillion"?  Or maybe "Presario"?  It just didn't work (it froze on boot-up).  That was about 5 years ago, but it has made me leery of HP ever since.  (On the other hand, apparently HP printers love linux)
<Walzmyn> satch5150: there's a way to put them in some kind of wrapper. I don't know how, try google
<satch5150> Walzymn: thanks
<Luija1006> kwtm I just found in wikipedia pages than macbook pros processor is based in intel core 2 duo
<satch5150> ok, let me ask another question, anyone else know of an aac/mp4 encoder that works as well as nero's ? :)
<roberto_> eject recloses the cdrom tray
<roberto_> just open and close with no pause
<Luija1006> kwtm: Actually I just found than Mac Book Pro processor is based in intel core 2 duo
<satch5150> when I run file on NeroAacEnc, it says it's dynamically linked, when I run ldd on it it says there are no shared dependencies
<satch5150> do which is it and how am I supposed to find out what libs I need ?
<kwtm> Luija1006: Going to sign off now --battery low on my Dellbuntu laptop.
<Luija1006> kwtm: by and thanks :)
<Luija1006> bye*
<Saintly> :)
<roberto_> anyone know how to eject the DVd ?
<roberto_> :D why isn't there an eject option on the icon in nautilus?!
<roberto_> oop, better go to #ubuntu since I'm gnome
<kacm> Hi, I installed Kubuntu 10.04 netbook remix, but my bootloader disappeared. On top of that, the wireless device is disabled so I can't sudo apt-get install grub because I don't have internet from the LiveUSB. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<darkdelusions> kacm: I think the boot loader was a know issue let me see what i can find
<kacm> thank you!
<darkdelusions> kacm: according to what i found grub is just there but hidden
<darkdelusions> kacm: To configure advanced boot options, press any key at the first boot screen.
<darkdelusions> kacm: and when u say your wirless is disabled what does knetwork manager tell you
<kacm> its set to boot from the hdd but it wont load anything
<kacm> I tried to activate it but it wont fetch the files, I'll try again and post you what it says
<kacm> the first time it tried to load the files and install but now it doesnt even move
<kacm> darkdelusions: yes, it is hidden but I can't find a way to make it "appear". And everything I find on the web is about repairing the bootloader if you installed Windows and your other distro disappeared, which is not my case exactly.
<Whammo> I have firefox set to use kmplayer, but there is no evidence it works. any advice
<Whammo> ?
<rolsworth> 10.04 has a serious bug with raid installation
<jimmy51> i'm impressed.  my workstation upgrade went without a hitch.
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> since upgrade to lucid firefox crashes on flash-containing sites. Can somebody help me?
<e_t_> Matisse: are you using Adobe flash or Gnash?
<Matisse> e_t_, adobe
<Matisse> opera is only playing the sound of flash things, like before
<flavio> Hello, could someone explain what I have to do in order to enable compositing for intel 945? It was running fine after install, but now systemsettings clains it is disabled.
<flavio> I am running kubuntu 10.4
<e_t_> Matisse: Open Firefox, click on Tools > Add-Ons
<e_t_> flavio: try pressing Alt+Shift+F12
<flavio> e_t_:
<flavio> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<flavio> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<Matisse> e_t_, already disabled vlc-plugin if you want to suggest that
<flavio> e_t_: The compositing type is set to OpenGl. If I could edit the xorg.conf file, but it is now gone, I don't know how to setup X without editing the xorg.conf file.
<e_t_> Matisse: I mainly wanted to check to make sure Firefox wasn't seeing two flash plugins or something.
<Matisse> e_t_, but there are 2 different flash version, deactivating the newer helps
<Matisse> thx
<e_t_> flavio: this might be helpful to you. It says "fix released": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/561580
<flavio> e_t_: Thanks, I will have a look on this.
<e_t_> flavio: I'm not certain, but I think that if you *create* an xorg.conf, the computer will act on it. I've still got a cathode monitor on one computer and it wouldn't remember my resolution settings, until I created an xorg.conf with the nvidia tool (I've got their graphics). It worked.
<flavio> e_t_: I think I figured out what happened, I installed Nvidia drivers in this system, I will remove these packages and try again. I know that the xorg.conf could do the trick, but I'm using intel graphics here, and I can't figure out how to generate the xorg.conf, the reconfigure xorg-server does not work anymore.
<flavio> e_t_: Thanks again
<flavio> e_t_: Removing nvidia packages and reinstalling intel ones worked, compositing is working just fine now, thanks again.
<hstefan> so, I've installed Kubuntu on a virtual box and it's working fine, but... I can't get my native resolution there (1920x1080). Already installed the addittions. Any ideas?
<hstefan> uh, I guess its a negative.
<daweed> helo
<daweed> can i install an antivirus to my kubuntu? cuz i didint dount anythink on kpackagekit
<smokealot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<daweed> smokealot: the avf antivirus doesnot remove the virus do u know abouth other who really remove the virus
<hstefan> wtf am I reading. An antivirus for linux.
<PSiL0> hstefan: maybe to run scans on his window partition ;)
<hstefan> PSiL0: oh, I see.
<PSiL0> hstefan: run scans from an environment that he knows is safe, heh
<daweed> what is a file tar.tz
<DarthFrog> Don't you meant tar.gz?
<DarthFrog> or tar.bz?
<DarthFrog> tar.gz is the Unix equivalent of a zip file.
<hstefan> PSiL0: got your point heh
<DarthFrog> As is a tar.bz file, only using a different compression scheme.
<whammo> does anybody know how to get mplayer to either embed or stream flash to external?
<mase_wk> whammo: what exactly do you mean by stream?
<mase_wk> and which protocol ?
<whammo> to stream .swf either external or embedded using mplayer
<whammo> example: youtube
<whammo> mplayer plays well with jack
<Daughain> Since when do we need angels here?
<maco> angels? NOOOOO
<maco> dont blink. dont even blink. blink, and you're dead. don't close your eyes. don't look away. and don't blink.
 * Daughain chuckles.
<thomas___> hello
<thomas___> how do I install java jre on kubuntu
<hellokitty> hi guys, new to kubuntu, My system crashed and I lost the trasparent box on the desktop. How can I get it back?
<whammo> can anybody recommend a browser that they can confirm as supporting a kmplayer plugin for flash video?
<MBadass> Hey
<MBadass> how's it going
<MBadass> anyone online?
<Daughain> Sorta.
<MBadass> Hey iono if im in the right place, but I was wondering if there were any new music managers that were good
<MBadass> I've gotten tired of Amarok, Rhythmbox, and songbird doesn't match my sync needs =P
 * Daughain shrugs..
<Daughain>  I use VLC for amm my media./
<moetunes> there's alxays mpg321
<moetunes> always*
<moetunes> !info mpg321
<ubottu> mpg321 (source: mpg321): mpg123 clone that doesn't use floating point. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10.6 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Landgraf> new kubuntu ask me about untrusted packages like Windows Vista :)
<moetunes> heh
<Landgraf> you sure? sayed she
<Gaecyn> k thanks, I think i've finally found a wiki that should help me out
<Gaecyn> I will check out mpg321 looks pretty light
<eagles0513875> Landgraf: try not to stray offtopic please
<Daughain> We got a whole nother channel just for that./
<moetunes> Gaecyn: mpg321 is a cli app
<Gaecyn> Oh sorry, like I said I wasn't sure if I was in the right room.
<moetunes> Daughain: a link?
<Daughain> ?????
<Daughain> #Kubuntu-Offtopic?
<moetunes> Daughain> We got a whole nother channel just for that./   moetunes> Daughain: a link?
<moetunes> ahhh offtopic...
<Daughain> Link for what??
<moetunes> Daughain> We got a whole nother channel just for that./   moetunes> Daughain: a link?
 * Daughain shakes his head....
<Landgraf> this not offtopic, this a question - why official repozit have untrusted packages?
<Landgraf> i don't connect left repozit
<moetunes> Daughain: you new what you were talking about - I guess that's all that counts
<Daughain> Landgraf: An untrusted package is one not supported by the 'official' release....Often  proprietary stuff.
<Daughain> A legal issue more than anything else.
<Gaecyn> mhmm...I have a question regarding the networking capabilities of kubuntu.
<mase_wk> Gaecyn: are we guessing the question ? i like guessing games
<Gaecyn> actually never mind..
<Gaecyn> it was a bad question
<Gaecyn> because I just realized I have a built in wlan card that doesn't support mesh networking
<Gaecyn> so i would never be able to utilize the answer
 * Daughain chuckles...
<mase_wk> Gaecyn: you can create mesh networks if that was your question
<Gaecyn> mesh networks basically allow you to share a wifi connection you have alongside an adhoc network?
<mase_wk> erm not exactly. they can do that
<mase_wk> it just means that each node acts as an independant router
<Landgraf> big files (1.5 Gb) is very long copy on USB-drive? haw remove this trouble?
<Landgraf> 30 minutes
<mase_wk> Landgraf: don't copy big files or buy an esata usb key...or compress the files
<moetunes> Landgraf: is it an old comp - using usb1?
<Landgraf> no, new pc, in Win - 10 min
<moetunes> k
<mase_wk> Landgraf: is it mounted with the sync option ?
<mase_wk> that would reduce performance
<Landgraf> auto moun, i dont mount manually
<mase_wk> Landgraf: have a look and see, maybe the system thought for some reason it should be mounted with sync
<mase_wk> mount willl show you which options were used
<Landgraf> i can to see it in Dolphin?
<mase_wk> not sure sorry.
<mase_wk> this is how mine looks
<mase_wk>  /dev/sdg1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<Landgraf> mase_wk: i don't see 'sync option' in "mount --help"
<mase_wk> Landgraf: just type mount
<mase_wk> it will show you a list of current mountpoints and their options
<Landgraf> ok
<owner_> i got a programming question> if anoyne can help, what is the difference between interface Vs Class Vs Abstract class
<owner_> in OOP such as c++, C# or java?
<owner_> anyone? anything?
<Landgraf> mase_wk: /dev/sdb1 on /media/PRETEC type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<Landgraf> mase_wk: there is trouble?
<mase_wk> Landgraf: looks ok .Not really sure sorry.
<Landgraf> mase_wk: i read that thes trouble is in kde, but not in gnome.. i'll think more...
<mase_wk> Landgraf: which version are you using ?
<mase_wk> could be a dolphin issue i guess.
<Landgraf> dolphin 1.4, kde 4.4.2
<mase_wk> hmm ok. not really sure  sorry . so if you use nautilus it transfers quickly ?
<Landgraf> now trying via 'cp'
<mase_wk> ok even better
<Landgraf> wait still
<Landgraf> not see progress line and countdown :)
<mase_wk> does cp have a progress option. You can use `time` to time how long something takes if you like
<Landgraf> no look this opltion
 * starslights great's the chan
<fakedrake>  i want to install lucid on an ldap authenticating network, are there any significant related bugs at the current release?
<fakedrake> anyone?
<moetunes> fakedrake: an ldapauthenticating network is not a common issue, got some more info?
<moetunes> here's the  I missed
<kinkie> Hi all.. I have a question. I'm runnning Ubuntu 9.10, and I'd like to switch to kubuntu 10.4 ; what would you suggest as the most painless way to do it? Thanks!
<fakedrake> well there is not much more to say,  there is an ldap server and all i want is to rely that it will work on 10.04 as it works on 9.04 now
<fakedrake> moetunes
<moetunes> !ldap | fakedrake
<ubottu> fakedrake: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<moetunes> fakedrake: seems all is as was
<Guest94139> whois Guest94139
<fakedrake> i mean i have 9.04 on the client and it works flawlessly, i want 10.04 to have the same quality
<fakedrake> i mean i have heard some bad rumors
<fakedrake> so i thought i would ask you guys
<fakedrake> ok ill try it and see how it goes from there
<fakedrake> thanks a lot
<pioneer> Hi
<pioneer> How are you guys :)
<mase_wk> present =)
<moetunes> !hi | pioneer
<ubottu> pioneer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pioneer> Hi Moetunes
<pioneer> I am here to thank you , all of you , for your help and support this great O.S
<alvin> Where can I download a CD cover for Kubuntu 10.04?
<moetunes> !artwork
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Reign1> guys, does any of you use oracle? question is where to put my tnsnames.ora file so that TOra would take it? i got it in /etc/oracle on my gentoo, but this doesnt work on kubuntu
<alvin> Well, those are nice links, but none of them contain CD covers for Kubuntu
<alvin> I'd like some official labels
<moetunes> alvin: I'm not sure there are any
<moetunes> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<moetunes> might try http://kubuntu.org
<alvin> I am sure they exist. After all, you can order a free CD and that's not a blank cd. I already searched on http://kubuntu.org
<moetunes> !logo
<ubottu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<moetunes> might be there
<alvin> That site only contains the Kubuntu logo
<moetunes> I'm outta links then sorry alvin  - ot something I've looked into
<alvin> no problem
<moetunes> s/ot/not
<shadeslayer> alvin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/VisualIdentity
<shadeslayer> all the new logos :)
<alvin> I'm happy with all the links guys, but those are not Kubuntu cd labels. Nice logo's, but they are Ubuntu logo's
<shadeslayer> alvin: oh you need the Kubuntu cd cover?
<alvin> Yes, that one
<shadeslayer> alvin: hold on..
<shadeslayer> alvin: /join #ubuntu-artwork
<alvin> done
<Greenery> my firefox is not integrated although ihave installed kmozillahelper already. Am i missing something?
<iconmefisto> Greenery: and you've restarted firefox since installing kmozillahelper?
<Greenery> iconmefisto: yup i did
<iconmefisto> Greenery: did you install firefox from official repos?
<Greenery> yes I do install from the official repos
<alab> is it plymouth that is responsible for the animated splash screen kubuntu logo in 10.4, and could it be there is a regression after upgrade to plymouth 0.8.2-2 ? Before i was so happy to have a high resolution by default, even on vt linux console, which is gone again after upgrade
<iconmefisto> Greenery: if you go to about:config in firefox, search for "file_picker", is ui.allow_platform_file_picker set to "true" ?
<Greenery> it is set to true
<alab> or could this be the mesa, grub2 or even the kernel package which where upgraded in that cycle as well?
<iconmefisto> alab: there are grub settings for resolution in /etc/default/grub
<iconmefisto> alab: if you edit that file, sudo update-grub afterwards
<moetunes> isn't grub and the kernel having conflicts at the moment?
<alab> yes it is just that it worked surprisingly after dist-upgrade to 10.4 and now it is at low-res again
<Greenery> i think i'm gonna try to install firefox using the kubuntu firefox installer
<moetunes> vga=  wise
<alab> worked==high resolution detected and applied
<iconmefisto> alab: you can add "set gfxpayload=1200x800" to the grub kernel line (some resolution that your monitor natively supports)
<alab> thank you will have a look at that one
<starslights> i have  same problem as alab too, after installed nvidia driver, i got splash screen more bigger as the windows size
<starslights> thanks for advice but since i wasn't able to boot one time because not driver would like to load, i will not change grub setting, not enough knowledge, but thanks for advice
<alab> oh i had the ati drivers, but after them failing i throwed them away and was so happy to see the free driver did a good job and even gave me highres linux console without searching days and setting up everything
<n8w> hey
<n8w> how do i find out whats the max read rate(MB/s) of hdd?
<shadeslayer> n8w: hmm... well that depends.. try copying a large file...
<moetunes> man hdparm iirc shadeslayer
<n8w> moetunes:  nope,ive tries that
<shadeslayer> moetunes: isnt that used to set HDD parameters?
<n8w> shadeslayer:  yep it is...it doesnt rly show anythin i need
<moetunes> shadeslayer: it does more then that
<shadeslayer> n8w: my point too...
<shadeslayer> moetunes: really? ive just tried it to set my hd speed.. not measure it
<shadeslayer> n8w: im sure there are tools to read the disk speed
<n8w> moetunes:  ive tried that...it shows buffered reads and cache reads...thats it
<n8w> shadeslayer:  ye,but ive been tryin to find any of those for a quite long time n ive got nothin....
<moetunes> the -T option in man hdparm
<moetunes>  -t     Perform  timings  of  device reads for benchmark and comparison purposes
<n8w> moetunes:  ive tried with both
<moetunes> what more do you want?
<n8w> moetunes:  i need to know the max transfer rate in MB/s...not buffered or cache reads
<Greenery> Still my firefox integration with KDE is not working. I even tried to install using the kubuntu-firefox-installer
<Gaecyn> Hey guys
<n8w> moetunes:  buffered reads or cache reads dont say anythin about maximum read transfer rate(app-->hdd)
<moetunes> n8w: apart from man hdpam I don't know what to suggest
<Gaecyn> Hey in rythmbox I have a problem, it will not play songs. It identifies them but it just keeps skipping after song after song. Could this be a codec problem?
<n8w> moetunes:  i think i gotta go thr0 bonnie++ manual:// :))
<Gaecyn> what the fuck...Amarok doesn't have native support for mp3 playback?
<Gaecyn> what type of shit is this?
<FloodBotK3> Gaecyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> Gaecyn: it has support for MP3
<shadeslayer> Gaecyn: you dont have the codecs installed
<bazhang> Gaecyn, watch the language
<Mamarok> !lanaguage > Gaecyn
<Gaecyn> sorry
<shadeslayer> Gaecyn: *buntu cant provide closed codecs on a open system
<shadeslayer> !mp3 | Gaecyn
<ubottu> Gaecyn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gaecyn> I just presumed that it would have the capacity to play them if rythmbox could
<Mamarok> Gaecyn: Amarok uses the xine backend, isntall libxine1-ffmpeg for mp3 codecs
<Mamarok> install*
<Gaecyn> Sorry again, spent all morning looking for a currently updated music player that I wouldn't have to run on wine.
<shadeslayer> Gaecyn: ew... i suppose you run vlc in wine too>
<Gaecyn> ?huh?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: leave it
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: :P
<gaecyn> but ofcourse I run vlc in wine
<gaecyn> how else am I going to enjoy such great media
<Mamarok> gaecyn: well, VLC runs natively in Linux, no need to run it in wine
<Mamarok> gaecyn: get the packages from the repo, it works without a problem
<gaecyn> Yeah I kinda noticed, but that kinda leads me into my question. I understand that running most windows based programs in wine leads into large hassels and drawbacks. Is that true of most windows programs or is it just my imagination?
<shadeslayer> gaecyn: told you :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ^^
<Mamarok> gaecyn: why don't you just try the available Linux programs first? Most of the time there is no need for a Windows program anyway
<Mamarok> unless there is nothing equivalent, but I doubt that, besides some prorpeitary games
<Mamarok> proprietary*
<gaecyn> You're right, and I have still never run into a problem like not finding a program. But I keep looking at the crossover suite
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<gaecyn> which just seems like a bigger wine with a price tag..
<silv3r_m00n> I upgraded ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 , but not kde can't start , plasma crashes
<silv3r_m00n> what to do now ?
<Mamarok> gaecyn: why do you insist of wanting tu use WIndows programs in the first place?
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: does it crash as soon as you login?
<silv3r_m00n> yup
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: ok switch to a tty with : ctrl+alt+F1 : and  rename your .kde dir.. : mv .kde .kde_old
<gaecyn> mainly because I have an iphone, and itunes is the only thing that is tying me into windows.
<silv3r_m00n> shadeslayer: hmm
<Mamarok> gaecyn: which is called vendor lock-in... next time you buy hardware think first
<silv3r_m00n> I am in gnome , I can do it here only
<gaecyn> I know that 10.4 provides support for it, but im kind of weary about using it as non itunes solutions to syncing my apple devices lead to currupt my devices
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: yeah if youre in gnome thats safe
<gaecyn> You're right, and I had the iphone 2 years ago..i've moved over to linux in the first of this year.
<gaecyn> i mean last year
<silv3r_m00n> shadeslayer: I renamed it
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: ok now logout and login via kde
<silv3r_m00n> after this upgrade fonts have become strange , they appear bigger and less clear than on karmic koala
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<quietone> konqueror is not showing ubuntu forum correctly. characters go off screen to the right/around links is wrong. Other sites OK. How can I fix this? I am new to KDE.
<ershad> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 + KDE 4.3. Could you please help me to install/upgrade to KDE 4.4.3 ?
<shadeslayer> quietone: hold on...
<shadeslayer> quietone: install : kpart-webkit
<quietone> shadeslayer: Ok. I am learning how to configure quassell
<shadeslayer> quietone: oh.. just press alt+f2 and type : konsole : that will open a terminal.. then type : sudo apt-get install kpart-webkit
<ershad> Could you please help me ?
<shadeslayer> ershad: um 4.4.3 is not available for karmic i think
<ershad> shadeslayer: ok, no other way to install it ?
<shadeslayer> ershad: theres 4.4.2 i believe
<ershad> shadeslayer: fine, could you please tell me how to install it ?
<shadeslayer> quietone: then go here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6674669&postcount=2
<quietone> shadeslayer: Couldn't find package kpart-webkit
<ershad> shadeslayer: i tried adding the lucid repo, but didn't work :(
<shadeslayer> ershad: thats dangerous
<shadeslayer> ershad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> quietone: do you have universe enabled?
<shadeslayer> quietone: is this a brand new install?
<Zombie__> hi
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: hi :)
<Zombie__> I'm having a problem
<quietone> shadeslayer: I don't know. This is a clean install of 10.04. I am still finding my way around in the 'K' world....
<shadeslayer> quietone: hehe.. well ok,press alt+f2 and type kpk
<shadeslayer> quietone: click on kpackagekit settings
<Zombie__> that it, when I loginto my desktop, my resulation get set into 1024*768
<ershad> shadeslayer:I'm trying..
<Zombie__> I want to set it by default to 1280*1024
<asina12> Hi, I currently have Ubuntu Karmic with windows Xp, I would like to replace Karmic with Kubuntu Lucid Lynx by fresh install, how can I do this? Can I go to windows and format the partition that ubuntu currently occupies?
<quietone> shadeslayer: what is kpk?  man kpk shows nothing.
<shadeslayer> ershad: ok,add that PPA and update,you should get a notice for upgrades
<shadeslayer> quietone: kpk stands for kpackagekit
<ershad> shadeslayer: ok, thank you very much, Nice day :)
<shadeslayer> asina12: that wont be necessary... just grab a live iso and burn it to a CD
<Zombie__> shadeslayer can you help me?
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: hmm.. well theres a resolution setting module in ksystemsettings
<Zombie__> yes I am using that
<Zombie__> every time I log into system
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: what card?
<shadeslayer> graphics card...
<Zombie__> Intel dg41rq built in
<asina12> shadeslayer: then I will boot the live CD to install Kubuntu right? I can simply overwrite the partition occupied by Ubuntu using the LiveCD?
<shadeslayer> asina12: yes,just choose manual partitioning and overwrite your current ubuntu partition
<Zombie__> I want to change the default res.
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: hmm.. no idea then...
<Zombie__> :(
<asina12> shaheslayer: thanks, just to confirm, there will be no adverse effects on grub?
<Zombie__> can u guide me to compile latest ktorrent
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: bah.. ktorrent compiles are broken
<Zombie__> Or can u tell me from where can I get the latest .deb or ktorrent 4.0rc1
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: i was trying to compile latest svn.. failed
<Zombie__> me too
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: you need to compile kdesupport/phonon too...
<Zombie__> did u install build-essential
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: yes..
<Zombie__> ?
<Zombie__> duild-dep ktorrent
<Zombie__> ?
<Zombie__> I need to compile phono too :(
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: you need to compile the latest svn snapshot of phonon to get it working
<asina12> shadeslayer: thanks, just to confirm, there will be no adverse effects on grub?
<Zombie__> can u tell me how can I do that?
<silv3r_m00n> shadeslayer: kde still doesn't start
<silv3r_m00n> the screen becomes blank just after those 5 icons are done
<silv3r_m00n> I renamed .kde to .kde_old
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: ok press alt+f2 after the 5 icons and type : plasma-desktio
<shadeslayer> up
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: *plasma-desktop
<silv3r_m00n> btw after upgrading to 10.04 I see a lot of upgrades in synaptic , do I need to complete those ?
<ScorpKing> shadeslayer: it could be his settings in ~/.kde/ that's cusing that
<shadeslayer> ScorpKing: he did rename his .kde folder...
<shadeslayer> i fear he has missing packages
<alab> hey i got it, the splash resolution -> this changed in kern.log >> Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75 << into >> 80x30 << after updating a bunch of packages, but which is responsible?
<Zombie__> what is ktorrent irc channel?
<ScorpKing> shadeslayer: if creating a second test user solves the problem you'll know for sure
<shadeslayer> ScorpKing: yeah lets see
<silv3r_m00n> shadeslayer: plasma-desktop doesn't do anything
<shadeslayer> Zombie__: #ktorrent
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: ok open a terminal.. and type : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<silv3r_m00n> actually kde did start after the upgrade , and I played with some font settings , just after that it crashed and doesn't start anymore
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: btw you renamed ~/.kde right?
<silv3r_m00n> yup
<silv3r_m00n> strange , kubuntu-desktop was installed before the upgrade
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: and now its not?
<silv3r_m00n> ok installing it
<silv3r_m00n> yup
<shadeslayer> yeah thats your problem :)
<quietone> shadeslayer: thank you. It does display better (but not good enough for me to use regularly) and the package kit is working now.
<silv3r_m00n> ok kubuntu-desktop installed
<silv3r_m00n> let me login to kde
<shadeslayer> quietone: cool :)
<shadeslayer> quietone: i hope you have webkit selected as default in view
<shadeslayer> quietone: also i suggest using rekonq or chromium
<shadeslayer> those are better at displaying web pages
<mastertheknife> Hi.. with what KDE version kubuntu 10.04 ships with?
<quietone> shadeslayer: oops. I didn't check. I got distracted by configuring Quassel and playing with the package kit.
<shadeslayer> quietone: hehe
<silv3r_m00n> shadeslayer: ok me on kde
<silv3r_m00n> but all wallpapers gone
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: ah.. thats ok
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: just rename .kde_old to .kde
<silv3r_m00n> sure ?
<quietone> shadeslayer: Ah, that is better now and usable.
<shadeslayer> silv3r_m00n: yes
<silv3r_m00n> kewlkewl
<shadeslayer> quietone: :)
<shadeslayer> quietone: remember the forum link i sent you? that will help to set this view as default
<Torch> mastertheknife: according to packages.ubuntu.com (a publicl accessible web site, btw), it ships 4.4.2
<mastertheknife> Torch: tahnks
<mastertheknife> thanks*
<quietone> shadeslayer: well, you are a helpful one ;-)  That link was/is helpful.
<shadeslayer> quietone: :)
<slow-motion> hi
<shadeslayer> slow-motion: hey :)
<slow-motion> hi shadeslayer
<alab> what is responsible for this kern.log line? >> [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.
<anipy> hey there :)  i have kubuntu 10.04 running.  i would like to have a second user on that machine, but with the gnome DE (not gdm etc.).  is ubuntu-desktop the package i want to install?
<anipy> or is it gnome-desktop-environment?
<Tm_T> anipy: prolly ubuntu-desktop
<anipy> Tm_T: thanks. i'll try ubuntu-desktop.  i guess, i can go back again to KDM after the installation.
<Tm_T> anipy: it will ask which DM you like to use
<Tm_T> if not, then there's a bug
<anipy> Tm_T: cool :)
<Tm_T> but it should not force you to use anything in anycase
<Reign1> guys, any of you using oracle?
<amr> hey guys ... is there is a problem with .bin files and ubuntu 10.04.... i cant execute .bin files ....say to me"No such file or directory"
<amr> any suggestions ?
<jose__> well
<anipy> Tm_T: indeed, i was asked to choose between GDM and KDM :)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<acocman> hello all
<silv3r_m00n> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and see that fonts are now different
<silv3r_m00n> e.g. Arial fonts doesn't appear proper , it appears kind of stretched
<silv3r_m00n> I had been using the xml file shown at the end of this page >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts  , earlier in karmic koala
<silv3r_m00n> moreover normal fonts are bigger than before , taking a lot of screen space
<silv3r_m00n> how do I fix that
<FinnArild> ... why is it, when I install a completely ordinary distribution on a completely ordinary (albeit old) pc - I suddenly have max resolution 800x600?
<FinnArild> (followup question: how do you ever expect mainstream users to be able to use Linux?)
<rhorstkoetter> hi. are you going to provide KDE SC 4.4.3 packages in kubuntu-backports PPA for karmic koala still?
<Mamarok> rhorstkoetter: I doubt that
<alab> is there a package listing page beside packages.ubuntu.com which lists the newest packages and changelogs?
<rhorstkoetter> Mamarok: hm, pretty unfortunate. Is this an official statement or your very personal estimation?
<Mamarok> rhorstkoetter: just my personal guess
<rhorstkoetter> Mamarok: I see. thanks
<Mamarok> rhorstkoetter: but there is not much reason to stay with Karmic, Lucid is an LTS version, so upgrading should not be a problem
<rhorstkoetter> anyone here taking care of that PPA and thus able to definitely tell me?
<Mamarok> rhorstkoetter: ask Riddell or apachelogger if they are around
<rhorstkoetter> Mamarok: certainly but I don't see a real reason to update to 10.04 from a short term perspective. The koala works awesome here
<Mamarok> rhorstkoetter: your choice :)
<Riddell> rhorstkoetter: no I'm afraid we don't have the resources to provide backports to old releases
<rhorstkoetter> Riddell: this sounds like an official statement :)
<Mamarok> rhorstkoetter: it is
<rhorstkoetter> Mamarok: from a long term perspective I will but you know "never touch a running (production) system"
<rhorstkoetter> Riddell: thanks for clarification
<Mamarok> rhorstkoetter: which also means do not upgrade to 4.4.3 if you follow that logic?
<apachelogger> rhorstkoetter: Of course, if you want to provide backports, we'd be glad to help you create packages :)
<rhorstkoetter> Mamarok: not really. 4.4.3 just is a bugfix release to 4.4.2, not a major version upgrade
<rhorstkoetter> apachelogger: I fear I lack resources here as well
<rhorstkoetter> no worries. I just wanted to know. Seems like there is a real reason thinking about a lucid upgrade now
<apachelogger> rhorstkoetter: well, should you ever feel like learning packaging ;)
<apachelogger> rhorstkoetter: also, KDE's definition of bugfix release is not quite what we regard as bugfix
<rhorstkoetter> apachelogger: I was just wondering as I used KDE 4.4 backports with karmic very successfully (awesome job) the last few months and it stopped with KDE SC 4.4.2 to my surprise
<rhorstkoetter> just wanted to know if it's actually "waiting for godot" or not ;)
<apachelogger> :)
<rhorstkoetter> btw, on another front I migrated my gf to kubuntu 10.04 from windows 7 on the pineview platform and I experienced some serious, I guess ACPI, issues with that
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> fonts in kubuntu 10.04 appear bigger than in 9.10 , how do I fix them ?
<rhorstkoetter> have you ever heard of that particular problem (power management, hotkeys etc)?
<rhorstkoetter> silv3r_m00n: system settings -> appearence
<rhorstkoetter> i.e. it isn't recognized if I plug the power while running, hotkeys have no effect, lid events aren't recognized
<rhorstkoetter> I assume this to be an ACPI issue
<rhorstkoetter> it's an atom n450 (pineview) akoya mini e1222
<silv3r_m00n> how do I move the widgets in a panel , towards left or right
<silv3r_m00n> in the bottom panel I have a show desktop widget , want to move it towards left
<rhorstkoetter> silv3r_m00n: click on the cashew -> add widgets
<rhorstkoetter> now you can move the widgets within the panel to the desired location
<Spezi> whenever i start a fullscreen game with a lower resolution than on my desktop, the positions of the icons on my desktop get messed up... is there any way to make them stay where they are?
<Spezi> appearently ive never used a fullscreen game before, because i cant tell if i experienced that behaviour before the update to lucid ;)
<silv3r_m00n> rhorstkoetter: cool
<rhorstkoetter> silv3r_m00n: yw
<silv3r_m00n> rhorstkoetter: but big fonts is a problem
<okapi14> hello all
<rhorstkoetter> silv3r_m00n: in what regard?
<silv3r_m00n> know what , I used size 9 , now the same size appears big , and size 8 appears too small
<silv3r_m00n> font sizing is out of proportion , rendering of arial , tahoma etc fonts is stupid
<rhorstkoetter> silv3r_m00n: try to play with dpi settings and anti-aliasing
<okapi14> I just install Kubntu 10.04 on my PC and I am lost. Where to set the root password? How to configure or update package?
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: there's no root account in ubuntu by default
<silv3r_m00n> dpi forced to be 96 , same as before , played with antialiasing a lot , but fonts are bigger than before , say around 20% bigger
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: you may use "sudo passwd root" to enable it
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: packages are handled with kpackagekit if you prefer GUIs
<rhorstkoetter> I myself use apt-get and friends
<Spezi> rhorstkoetter: wasn'/t kpackagekit replaced with software-center or something?
<rhorstkoetter> silv3r_m00n: not use about that one. I don't know about other opportunities like font size, dpi and anti-aliasing
<rhorstkoetter> Spezi: in Ubuntu, not in Kubuntu
<Spezi> yeah, well, we're in #kubuntu here? ;)
<rhorstkoetter> Spezi: but all of these are frontends to apt-get
<rhorstkoetter> Spezi: seems we are
<Tm_T> Spezi: yes, so it's kapckagekit for us (:
<rhorstkoetter> :)
<Spezi> so why do i have software-center then? :o
<rhorstkoetter> Spezi: cause you installed it?
<Spezi> no i didn'/t ... i always do package stuff without gui
<Spezi> well .. who cares
<okapi14> rhorstkoetter: ok, the root is set but the packagekit seems very basic. There is nothing better in GUI?
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: I don't use GUIs for package managment. you may install synaptic
<Spezi> funny enough i don'/t have kpackagekit.. well, again .. who cares
<okapi14> rhorstkoetter: pretty good the apt-get, but how you do to find new software out there for you to install them?
<Spezi> hm, this one's getting weird.. software-center depends on nautilus which i'm absolutely sure i haven'/t installed xD
<Spezi> okapi14: well, you should know what you want ;)
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: try "apt-cache search"
<okapi14> spezi: :)) some time you need to try new stuff...
<silv3r_m00n> doesn't kubuntu 10.04 kde use .fonts.conf file for font configuration ?
<Spezi> okapi14: yeah, well, then i google whatever i need, pick out the one that serves my wishes best, and then get it using apt-get ;)
<rhorstkoetter> Spezi: I don't know what you did but I have kpackagekit with a fresh 10.04 install, same in 9.10
<Spezi> rhorstkoetter: yeah, i remember i had kpackagekit in 9.10 .. something got messed up during the update i would say .. well.. i don'/t really care. just thought it funny .. as i said, i use apt-get and friends anyway
<okapi14> spezi: synaptic work better for the base, help to setup a new system fast. then the google work after. :) like also the "apt-search cache" option...
<rhorstkoetter> Spezi: same here. I like my shell ;)
<okapi14> rhorstkoetter: thanks buddy, I was about to delete Kubuntu...:)
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: yw
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: never give up too fast ;)
<okapi14> rhorstkoetter: I will keep that in mind ;) thanks
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: ... and avoid the pineview platform for now .. this seems to have real issues
<rhorstkoetter> :(
<okapi14> rhorstkoetter: what is the pineview?
<rhorstkoetter> okapi14: the new atom platform, pine trail netbooks with n450 processor
<okapi14> rhorstkoetter: ok
<rhorstkoetter> my gf bought one of these and I have big troubles to get rid of Win 7
<rhorstkoetter> i.e. to get linux orking
<rhorstkoetter> s/orking/working
<vuxi> Hi
<vuxi> what ***** programmed the birthday reminder in the contact calender. Total crap
<vuxi> all information is stored in a vcf file.
<vuxi> Person a: born june 1986 --> calender displays 24 years. Correct person has its 24th birthday
<vuxi> Person b: born july 1985 --> calender displays 24 years. No  person has its 25th birthday
<rhorstkoetter> vuxi: report a bug to upstream
<boby> hello
<boby> anybody alive
<boby> ?
<iconmefisto> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Benkinooby> hi, i want to set up a vnc session my self (not using pinky-winky kde-tools). this for, i connect by vpn to a network, where i get a public ip (no problem, works) and want to start a vnc server, that displays my monitor. up to now, i only managed to view gui (on display :1) which is not my gui. how can i share my desktop, instead of opening a new session for the remote user?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> in kde arial font is looking like this >> http://img532.imageshack.us/i/fontfb.png/
<silv3r_m00n> arial isn't supposed to look like that
<silv3r_m00n> how do I fix it ?
<iconmefisto> silv3r_m00n: what's wrong? is it another font? looks like arial to me
<silv3r_m00n> arial is a bit tall
<silv3r_m00n> it isn't round like that
<silv3r_m00n> look at the big white box
<silv3r_m00n> The Quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog
<silv3r_m00n> that line
<iconmefisto> silv3r_m00n: why are you forcing fonts to 96 DPI? maybe switching off forced font size will help?
<silv3r_m00n> done enough playing with dpi and antialiasing settings
<silv3r_m00n> nothing is helping
<silv3r_m00n> in karmic the fonts were really good , upgraded to lucid today and fonts appear strange
<silv3r_m00n> some have become tall , some short  , some roundish etc
<silv3r_m00n> I have written a small post about this here >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9254793#post9254793
<iconmefisto> silv3r_m00n: which graphics driver are you using?
<silv3r_m00n> intel dg35ec motherboard
<silv3r_m00n> ubuntu installed the drivers itself
<iconmefisto> and your screen res is detected correctly?
<silv3r_m00n> everything else is fine
<silv3r_m00n> just this droid font is slightly taller , say 20%
<silv3r_m00n> not that its looking too  bad , but earlier it was too good
<silv3r_m00n> I mean in karmic koala
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<BluesKaj> hey eagles0513875
<iconmefisto> silv3r_m00n: do you have a lucid livecd? I'm wondering if the problem is actually lucid, or something wrong with config files after the upgrade
<silv3r_m00n> no , I downloaded the alternate cd and ran it
<progre55> he people
<silv3r_m00n> progre55: ya tell
<progre55> hey*
<silv3r_m00n> progre55: ya , what next
<progre55> I've noticed that doing some mouse actions on the upper-left corner of the screen, you get that window-list like in mac =)
<silv3r_m00n> ya you get
<silv3r_m00n> so ?
<progre55> but I'm having the hardest time repeating that.. it happens like once out of 10 tries =)
<silv3r_m00n> hmm, something wrong with your mouse
<silv3r_m00n> are the other mouse actions fine elsewhere ?
<progre55> what are the exact actions? do you need to scroll? or just point the pointer on the corner?
<progre55> or what?
<progre55> silv3r_m00n: well I'm using my laptop touchpad.. so that might be the problem)
<silv3r_m00n> I see
<progre55> will need to try it using a usb mouse
<silv3r_m00n> are you new to laptop touchpads ?
<silv3r_m00n> ya that's a good idea
<progre55> huh, I've been using laptops for 3 years now )
<silv3r_m00n> gr8 , then the laptop must be old
<progre55> nope.. but this one a month ago.. a new sony vaio
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<progre55> silv3r_m00n: so do I just need to drag the pointer to the corner?
<progre55> or any specific actions?
<silv3r_m00n> yes , that shud do
<silv3r_m00n> I mean click too , like a tap
<progre55> oh, let me try that )
<progre55> oh, awesome! now I got 5 out of 5 tries :)
<iconmefisto> progre55: you need to get the mouse all the way in the top left corner, as far as it will go
<progre55> iconmefisto: thanks man )
<iconmefisto> progre55: btw, you can configure these actions in systemsettings, desktop, screen edges
<progre55> oh cool
<shane2peru> does someone know of a drop down terminal that is borderless for kde something similar to guake for gnome?
<Tm_T> yaquake?
<DarthFrog> shane2peru: Yes, it's called "yakuake"
<Tm_T> yea, that one
<shane2peru> ahh, thanks DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> you're welcome.
<shane2peru> making another attempt to learn and stick with kde, like the new 4 look.
<DarthFrog> There's a lot to like about KDE 4 now.
 * Tm_T is just testing kwin tiling and tabbing
<DarthFrog> Though I do wish more of the Ubuntu innovations made it into Kubuntu.
<shane2peru> DarthFrog: yes, I always liked the new 4 look, tried it early on, but wasn't ready to switch over, just switched back to t-Bird instead of evolution, that was holding me back because of syncing my Palm treo with evolution and desktop integration
<DarthFrog> shane2peru: I use Thunderbird myself, in preference to kmail.
<shane2peru> DarthFrog: well, believe me when I say I didn't like evolution for its mail features! lol, only for desktop integration and palm syncing
<DarthFrog> Kmail is a great mail client for everything except HTML mail.  It sux for HMTL.
<shane2peru> I will still have to look into kontact and calendar for syncing with palm, and syncing with google, but later.
<DarthFrog> Do you use kpilot?
<shane2peru> DarthFrog: yes, I used it before, and evolution was a little better at that part, I never could get a signature into kmail
<shane2peru> DarthFrog: well, not yet, but plan on it.
<shane2peru> I'm done distro hopping, but not quite done desktop hopping, lol. :)
<DarthFrog> Well, that's the thing.  Whether you choose KDE or GNOME, you can still use the other's apps.
<shane2peru> DarthFrog: yes, but I really hate mixing them, they work, but there are always little annoyances for me.
<shane2peru> DarthFrog: does kontact and calendar for kde sync with google fairly easily?
<DarthFrog> :-)  Nothing's ferpect.
<shane2peru> lol, that is true.
<DarthFrog> No idea, I don't use that facility.
<shane2peru> so long as that is understood, everyone will be happier.
<DarthFrog> You can always ask for a refund.  Both KDE and GNOME come with a money-back guarantee. :-)
<shane2peru> however with windows you had to pay for the imperfections!  lol
<shane2peru> lol, my thoughts exactly
<iconmefisto> !info akonadi-kde-resource-googledata
<ubottu> akonadi-kde-resource-googledata (source: akonadi-googledata): Google calendar and contacts resource for Akonadi. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.1-1build1 (lucid), package size 97 kB, installed size 484 kB
<iconmefisto> shane2peru: that package makes syncing google calendar (and google contacts?) with kde pim programs relatively simple
<shane2peru> iconmefisto: ok, great, I will have to look at that, I just opened KDE Pim and it says that Akonadi has problems so contacts didn't show up, any quick fixes?
<Torch> shane2peru: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<iconmefisto> shane2peru: none that I know of. I had problems with akonadi up until lucid. now it "just works" and I'm afraid to touch any settings :)
<shane2peru> Torch: ok, thanks, I will look at it, I really haven't used it, so if I sudo apt-get purge akonadi and then re-install it, in theory that should fix any errors?
<Torch> shane2peru: not at all.
<shane2peru> Torch: ok, well I will have to look through the documents, akonadi is something new, or at least new to me.
<mavErik> hi, someone know an application to convert mkv file to avi?
<iconmefisto> mavErik: vlc could probably do it
<mavErik> i have to open the mkv with vlc and save it in avi?
<iconmefisto> mavErik: I think there is something like "convert and save" in vlc's file menu
<DarthFrog> Wouldn't that result in a major loss in video quality?
<mavErik> iconmefisto: oks, thanks! now i see
<Lylat> Hi, how I can remove folders for places in Menu Kick Off?
<Lylat> Hi, how I can remove folders to Places in Menu?
<Torch> Lylat: in dolphin
<Lylat> Yes
<Lylat> In kick Off Menu
<Lylat> In Computer--->Places
<Reign1> so there is no working skype for 10.04 yet?
<Kolia> Reign1: i'm talking to a friend on skype at the moment
<Kolia> and he is on 10.04
<Kolia> so obviously there is.
<Zorix> i cant seem to assign meta+e to dolphin in the menu editor, it says its binded but when i press meta+e it just types e to whatever textbox im focused in, any idea why?
<silvermoon> hi there
<Gamarok_> well you can use some plugin for kopete and pidgin if there is'nt
<BluesKaj> Reign1, I have skype static version installed on lucid...works fine
<silvermoon> are there font problems in 10.04
<silvermoon> in 9.10 fonts were very good , but after upgrading to 10.04 i see that fonts are that beautiful
<silvermoon> some of them are taller , some are shorter , for the same settings
<Zorix> seems fine to me
<Zorix> but i didnt upgrade
<BluesKaj> Reign1, look for skype_static-2.1.0.81 , it's an open source file in bz2
<Reign1> BluesKaj: ok thanks
<silvermoon> i am sure there is some problem with fonts in 10.04
<silvermoon> i tried many fonts , most are looking non-perfect like they were in 9.10
<BluesKaj> silvermoon, are they legible ?
<silvermoon> ya good more or less , not that bad , but earlier they were too good
<BluesKaj> silvermoon, like I say about minor issues (to me at least) , what do ya want for free ? :)
<BluesKaj> silvermoon, i'm sure these issues will be resolved soon , this being an LTS version there will more attn paid to fixing fonts.
<silvermoon1> i got dc
<Gamarok_> BluesKaj lisen i gotta go mate, oh and if you see eagles tell him i said hi anyway you takecare man.
<BluesKaj> ok Gamarok_
<kubunteroo> Hello Having a little issue with the live CD apparently it's spittin a resolution or refresh rate too high for my monitor
<kubunteroo> when it flips to X my monitor light starts blinking
<kubunteroo> Any idea how to get it to calm down a little
<rekoner> what is this
<rekoner> quassel --help
<rekoner> hmmm
<Pici> rekoner: This is the Kubuntu Support Channel
<BluesKaj> kubunteroo, can you see the options page , i think there's ar res choice in the help section
<Reign1> how to install bitmap fonts and make them permanent on my terminal/console
<Reign1> ?
<BluesKaj> rekoner, try #quassel
<kubunteroo> BluesKaj: the options page?
<rekoner> what is a support channel
<rekoner> ??
<kubunteroo> rekoner: if you need help with anything
<kubunteroo>  we can help as long as it's Kubuntu related
<BluesKaj> kubunteroo, yes after boot , the options choices that come up , where it asks what you would like to do
<kubunteroo> So if you have questions or need help fixing something that's broken we can do that
<rekoner> ok   i have a question how am i talking to you people
<kubunteroo> BluesKaj: Ah the menu. Right safe graphics mode
<kubunteroo>  Forgot about that haven't used it in ages
<kubunteroo> rekoner: This is an IRC channel. Don't need to know much about it except that it's a server that allows "rooms" for people to talk in
<BluesKaj> kubunteroo, you may be able to set a lower res there
<rekoner> why do you need a low res kubunteroo
<kubunteroo> rekoner: If you have a topic that you want to talk about there is a "room" for it and people with the same interest. This one is about Kubuntu
<rekoner> whats the problem
<kubunteroo> rekoner: My monitor is very old. It's not ready for the high resolution that the Live CD is capable of so it jsut shuts it self off
<rekoner> no no i'll tell you what to do
<kubunteroo> I'm going to reboot and see if I can get it to give me a lower resolution and then I can come back and talk here in colour :)
<rekoner> while booting replace the text quite splash by nomodeset
<rekoner> it'll work
<rekoner> trust me
<BluesKaj> rekoner,  if you need help with quassel, the #quassel room might help
<rekoner> i getting the hang of this
<BluesKaj> rekoner, quiet splash
<rekoner> yeah it appears when you enter your cd like in a line that you can edit
<rekoner> or i think you can press f6 and select nomodeset from there
<rekoner> i had this problem too
<rekoner> yeah press f6 and select nomodeset
<rekoner> is everybody here from sri lanka
<rekoner> ???
<BluesKaj> everybody/
<BluesKaj> ?
<rekoner> i mean are all of you from sri lanka
<apparle> no... I'm from India
<BluesKaj> rekoner, of course not
<rekoner> ooh india thats close
<shadeslayer> hehe.. im from india too :P
<shadeslayer> rekoner: yeah you could just fly over for help :P
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> rekoner, what made you think that everyone here is from sri lanaka ?
<BluesKaj> oops sri lanka
<rekoner> i dont know i thought it was a local support channel
<rekoner> sorry about that
<apparle> :D
<shadeslayer> rekoner: nope.. this is the general support channel :)
<BluesKaj> local , like global local maybe :)
<BluesKaj> this planet :)
<rekoner> how do i go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> rekoner: /join #channel-name
<BluesKaj> rekoner, click on it
<BluesKaj> bbl....
<rekoner> what does bbl mean
<apparle> rekoner: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Internet_slang
<rekoner>  vuuuuuuuazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzynv
<rekoner> sry abt that
<kubuntero> rekoner: hi
<kubuntero> BluesKaj: no go
<rekoner> did the nomodeset work
<rekoner> kubuntero did it work
<kubuntero> rekoner: Oh that's what nomodeset is?
<kubuntero> I dropped to single user and tried failsafe graphics
<kubuntero> which broke something. Seems to expect gdm >_>
<kubuntero> Ok lets try nomodeset
<rekoner> u do that man
<rekoner> all the best
<rekoner> u there kubuntero
<kubuntero> rekoner: yes
<kubuntero> reading up on nomodeset
<rekoner> what does that mean reading up
<rekoner> i am sorry if my english is a little rusty
<kubuntero> rekoner: I just went on google and searched for it to see what nomodeset does
<rekoner> oh and?
<kubuntero> rekoner: Your english is good. Which language do you speak?
<kubuntero> rekoner: Seems that will solve the problem but let us see :)
<rekoner> my native toungue is sinhala
<kubuntero> Ah ok :)
<rekoner> well lets keep our fingers crossed and hope it works it did it for me
<kubuntero> Great thanks :)
<kubuntero>  that's Sri Lanka?
<kubuntero> !lk
<ubottu> lk is Sri Lanka. If you want support in Sinhalese, get in to #ubuntu-lk
<rekoner> what is ubottu
<kubuntero> rekoner: A robot. Does helpful tasks
<kubuntero> like welcoming people
<kubuntero> !hi | rekoner
<ubottu> rekoner: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kubuntero> Also will kick people who are being too noisy
<kubuntero> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<iconmefisto> kubuntero: instead of nomodeset, you could also try set gfxpayload=1024x768 (or whatever is your monitor's native resolution)
<kubuntero> rekoner: You can talk with ubottu by doing the above ^^
<kubuntero> iconmefisto: ah thanks. gfxpayload is really undiscoverable : ) but useful it sounds like
<rekoner> why would i want to talk to a bot
<kubuntero> iconmefisto: Away I go
<kubuntero> rekoner: it has lots of information on various ubuntu and kubuntu related topics
<kubuntero> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<kubuntero> For example
<kubuntero> I'm off
<iconmefisto> kubuntero: just remember it's "set gfxpayload=1024x768" you need the word "set" there
<rekoner> i think he left
<rekoner> iconmesfisto
<iconmefisto> !tab | rekoner
<ubottu> rekoner: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rekoner> ubottu:  i dont like you bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rekoner> damn right you aren't
<bazhang> rekoner, do you have a support issue?
<bazhang> rekoner, chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<rekoner> bazhang:  alright .......
<okapi14> rhorstkoetter: are you still here?
<SJ_Zero> Hi folks, I've got a question. Is there a widget to get a menu with bookmarks on my kicker bar? (think it's still called that....)
<okapi14> anyone knows where to find a list of repositories?
<bazhang> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kubuntero> nomodeset works wel enough :)
<bazhang> okapi14, on your system? the list? or ones worldwide
<RaGNORAK> hi i am having a problem with the lucid lynx
<okapi14> bazhang: the list and the worldwide for different applications
<RaGNORAK> the kubuntu boot up screen was working properly till i installed my graphics driver now it looks very sketchy
<bazhang> okapi14, well the command in konsole is cat /etc/apt/sources.list to view them; did you need to add some repos? find faster ones?
<SJ_Zero> I'm setting up a computer for a friend, and he's used to having the "favorites" menu on the start menu. I'd like to give him something similar, and I'm sure I remember being able to do it in KDE3...
<rekoner> yeah i have a probelm too whenever i activate a drive my pc would boot up but then it would go blank apprently nvida185 doesnt support g210m type card and a lot of people are having this problem but the nvida site says tha 195 should work but i cant find it in the repos
<kubuntero> rekoner: thanks :)
<c3l> how can I set 24 hour time for the standard clock on the standard panel?
<okapi14> bazhang: i want find some repositories and add them
<bazhang> okapi14, which ones?
<rekoner> kubuntero:  did it work
<kubuntero> Yes
<kubuntero> I have the GUI now
<rekoner> good for you man
<okapi14> bazhang: repositories for opera browser and Abiword.
<apparle> SJ_Zero: when you click on kmenu, there is already a favourites menu
<bazhang> !find abiword
<ubottu> Found: abiword, abiword-common, abiword-plugin-grammar, abiword-plugin-mathview, libabiword-2.8 (and 2 others)
<SJ_Zero> That's favurite applications, I'm talking internet bookmarks.
<bazhang> okapi14, abiword is already in the repos
<okapi14> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<bazhang> okapi14, ^^
<apparle> SJ_Zero: I am not sure of this but check if there is a widget for your purpose.
<rekoner> kubuntero:  mate after the installation press esc during grub load and press e to edit and replace quite splash with nomodeset and press ctrl x to boot after that you might wanna install the current driver for your card
<SJ_Zero> I've tried searching, but I can't find anything. I find that really surprising, since as I mentioned I'm certain I had that menu in kde3.
<kubuntero> rekoner: Yeah I think the current driver works too well :)
<okapi14> bazhang: yes, opera browser. This one I find it. thanks again
<rekoner> kubuntero: oh that's good anyway man i gotta go it's like 11 30 here and i've had a really big day so you take care man
<kubuntero> rekoner: later. Hope your driver issue gets a solution
<rekoner> yeah i hope it does too anyways talk to you tommorow good night bro
<vadi01> any lenovo t510 users here?
<kubuntero> vadi01: Ask your question
<guillom> hi
<kubuntero> !hi | guillom
<ubottu> guillom: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<guillom> is MySQL automatically installed when installing Kubuntu, to allow Akonadi to work?
<vadi01> kubuntero: need help with the finget print reader. which software do i use for it and also te nvidea card is not getting detected. when i click hardware. says no proprietory drivers found. how to solve that?
<sheldon> amarok needs taglib 1.6.3 to work well please update
<edgard01> hola
<vadi01> guys in the think pad ibm does the antishock thing work where the drive is locked when laptop is moved?
<vadi01> guys i bought a lenovo thinkpad. please tell me is it possible to use the finger print driver?
<vadi01> i mean to use the finger print?
<Pici> vadi01: Take a look here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger
<Pici> Also thinkwiki.org is great for linux/thinkpad information
<vadi01> Pici: yea but i get an error usb device not found when i run tf-tool --acquire
<kalipus> hey what is the default calculator on kde?
<kalipus> where are the notes from the plasma widget are saved?
<vadi01> whats the path to edit grub menu?
<Twey> kalipus: kcalc
<kalipus> no
<kalipus> because it is not installed :)
<esperegu> anyone can help me on disabling emulate3buttons on X ? It worked on 9.10 but now I can't get it to work
<slow-motion> hi
<cuznt> E: ubuntustudio-audio: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<cuznt> i get that trying to uninstall
<cuznt> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntustudio-audio_0.70_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<gott> vvv
<ratdog> how can i enable desktop cube?
<ratdog> lol
<avenger> nabend allerseits
<ratdog> how can i enable desktop cube?
<Reign1> guys, how to make my panel/taskbar transparent?
<derekul> dose anyone know how i get dvd's to play on kubuntu
<genii> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> derekul: Also might want to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<crazy6> a packge is broken! the sky is falling!
<madsdyd> Anyone that can can help me with boot problems? After upgrading to (k)ubuntu 10.4, I am unable to boot successfully to anything but init=/bin/bash. Seems the new init stuff enter some kind of weird loop
<rome> hi room!
<lelamal> hi all, I was wondering: can I deactivate tray icons for bluetooth and printer? They show at startup even if I don't have bluetooth, nor a printer connected
<raindog> lelamal: Right click on the tray.  Then look for autohide entry on the left side.
<raindog> In System Tray Settings.
<lelamal> raindog: thanks for that, I know it
<lelamal> but I'd rather not have them appear at all
<lelamal> is there a way, or do we need to bear with them?
<rome> lelamal: if you don't need it, you can uninstall it
<lelamal> rome: you see, I do have a printer, I don't want to uninstall it. I just don't see a reason for the icons to show regardless
<lelamal> the tray is so cluttered with useless icons, that if I unhide it it fills half the lower panel
<cuznt> anything i try to update install i get E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntustudio-audio_0.70_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<cuznt> i can do nothing
<rome> i just wanted to say, that my new kernel 6...23 won't boot. update failed. X won't start. i am still at 22. but thx for fixing the bug with the kubuntu boot screen!
<rome> lelamal: i don't know how to get rid of that
<rome> lelamal: but you can uninstall the bluetooth thing, like i did
<lelamal> rome: yeah, that's true at least, thanks for that.
<cuznt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) <~~ terminal error
<Reign1> guys, how to make my panel/taskbar transparent?
<lelamal> Reign1: unless I'm mistaken, it gets transparent when you activate desktop effects in system settings
<Reign1> got it, thanks
<lelamal> you're welcome
<boris> two questions about the new kde: sometimes a pop-up window hides in the back (it took me a week to notice!) i can't find the setting for that!
<boris> and what is the deal with window tabbing?? how do i turn it on / use it??
<dolomite> boris: what kind of setting do you need to find for the popup window? is it a popup from your browser?
<boris> for example, kpackagekit asking for a password]
<boris> for example, kpackagekit asking for a password
<dolomite> boris: doesn't it flash from your taskbar?
<liddell> To use window tabbing you can just right click on a titlebar and there should be an option to group it with another
<boris> dolomite: i don't use the taskbar
<boris> liddell: there is no such option anywhere
<dolomite> boris: OK, then it might be in systemsettings under notifications or something. you might be able to configure it to be on top.
<markit> hi, I've added ppa repo to lynx, but doint aptitude update I have: bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.; Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages ; Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<markit> any tip?
<liddell> Hum, well I'd check it out myself and help you further but I can't log in right now :P
<markit> (was trying to upgrade to kde 4.4.3)
<boris> dolomite: it is not in any of the four in general > look & feel. looked there already. maybe did not find it, looking again at the moment
<blue112> Hi here.
<dolomite> markit: i thought the ppa is "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa"
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... I have all rights on the directory and the file. What can I do to fix that ?
<dolomite> boris: or under system notifications?
<markit> dolomite: in /etc/apt I have deb "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main" is it ok?
<boris> dolomite: as i said, i did not find it there, or in window behaviour, or in appearance, or in desktop. i have been looking (and googling) for about 45mins now. probably there but too dumb to see it
<dolomite> markit: you're just trying to install KDE 4.4.3 right? I believe all you need is "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa"
<dolomite> boris: that kind of stuff always comes to me after I've looked at it for long. I'm not on my K machine right now. sorry.
<guillom> Hi. Is the mysql-server package installed during Kubuntu's installation? If so, when is the MySQL root account created?
<markit> dolomite: "add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa" produces that repo in the sources.list
<liddell> So when I opened my notebook today, it had been on and shut all night, I just got an illuminated black screen, and rebooting now takes me to the terminal. I've tried using dpkg-reconfigure --all just to kind of refresh any settings and I've tried booting a liveCD and replacing my xorg.conf with the xorg.conf.failsafe and I'm still getting the terminal. I'm stuck, I don't know how to diagnose this - Any ideas?
<boris> it's fine, at least i noticed.
<boris> dolomite: thank you for the help anyway
<dolomite> markit: for the sake of troubleshooting, try commenting out that line and adding ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<markit> dolomite: what do you mean with "adding ppa:.."? where?
<markit> in sources.list? is not the right string format
<dolomite> liddell: so if you type "sudo service kdm start" from the terminal, what happens?
<markit> dolomite: can't you just check your sources.list and/or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ppa-lucid.list ?
<liddell> dolomite: "start: Job is already running: kdm"
<dolomite> markit: what do you want me to check for?
<boris> dolomite: a general problem of kubuntu at the moment are the relatively sparse help files. especially the user interface settings. some of the options are not even mentioned, and often there is no clear explanation. clicking around and trying out often doesn't help, as those settings only matter in weird cases, and i can't even figure out when...
<markit> dolomite:  if in the repo you have the same " deb "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main", and try an aptitude update to check if you got the same error I have
<dolomite> liddell: let's have a look at your ~/.xsession-errors. please post to paste.ubuntu.com
<liddell> just type that and post it there?
<dolomite> markit: I'm not on my K machine right now
<boris> dolomite: bitching about it is not helping anyone, i know
<dolomite> boris: I agree with you. KDE4 has a lot of cool features but, most of the time, I'm not interested in messing around until I understand them.
<markit> dolomite: ok, thanks anyway
<dolomite> liddell, you have no graphics right? so you're only in command line?
<belak> So, how can I remove the notifications in the systray for kopete?
<liddell> Yes, although I could boot into a liveCD. I'm using my work station right now
<dolomite> liddell, it's your choice but I'd like to see the output of "cat ~/.xsession-errors"
<dolomite> so you can either use pastebinit from command line or do it in a graphical environment
<avihay> any one here uses iBus? how do I make the trey icon display the current language? or is there another way to show the current language, like an applet?
<Reign1> cant set desktop effects, what to do, change X settings or?
<liddell> Alright, I'm a lot more comfortable in a graphical environment so just a minute. I really appreciate the help.
<dolomite> liddell: I'll do what I can
<valentin_> eh
<valentin_> les gens
<dolomite> !fr | valentin_
<ubottu> valentin_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fr-val> de rien
<opengeekv2> hello
<Fr-val> salut
<opengeekv2> someone  could help me with a problem wtih a recent installed kubuntu lucid desktop i386?
<jbicha> anyone having problems with Gnome apps in KDE 4.4.3 ?
<opengeekv2> @jibicha i don't know
<opengeekv2> @jibicha I have porblems after the lasts updates
<jbicha> for instance, gwibber won't start and I have an issue with gramps
<opengeekv2> @jibicha the X don start
<jbicha> oh, gwibber won't start on 4.4.2 either, I guess it's just the gramps issue then for me
<mime> hi all, does anyone know how to delete the ''Documents'' folder content in ubuntu  9.04, thank u! it says i dont have permissions... tried in properties but no result :( thnx.
<opengeekv2> @mime
<mime> heeey
<avihay> how can you setup kubuntu to work with multiple languages like in windows?
<gionnico> Hello!
<opengeekv2> @mime you have to open nautilus with root permissions
<gionnico> What's better ubuntu+kde or kubuntu?
<dolomite> !best | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mime> cool
<mime> thnx
<mime> 1 sec
<opengeekv2> @mime open a terminal and type sudo nautilus
<gionnico> what's more stable?
<avihay> gionnico: kubuntu-desktop installs some extra stuff you'd want with kde
<mime> yeah, in ''run'' are with chain
<opengeekv2> @mime but why do you want to erase the Documents Folder?
<mime> only its content
<gionnico> avihay: but everybody use ubuntu
<gionnico> so if there's a bug it will be fixed in ubuntu first
<gionnico> and ubuntu has more recent software
<avihay> installing kubuntu-desktop and all the recommended packages is (supposed to be exacly) the same as installing kubuntu
<Reign1> guys, how to make transparent panel on 10.04?
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... I have all rights on the directory and the file. What can I do to fix that ?
<mime> because they accidentaly dropped there the files of audio and theyre very heavy, i have them in my desktop also, u know? twice
<avihay> kubuntu and ubuntu have the same package source - the canonical repositories, so they update at the same time
<opengeekv2> @mime instead of ereasing the folder erase the contents
<mime> yeah, i did it
<gionnico> ah ok so if i have ubuntu
<mime> maybe i explain wrong
<gionnico> i can just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dolomite> Reign1, that's controlled by your desktop theme
<gionnico> and that's it
<gionnico> then i can also unmerge gnome?
<mime> now it is ok, then for ur kindness
<mime> thnx 4 ur kindnes and cya man
<avihay> gionnico: you can do the remove ubuntu procedure from here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<opengeekv2> @mime bye
<avihay> how can you setup kubuntu to work with multiple languages like in windows?
<cuznt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) <~~ terminal error i can not instaqll or un install anything either by terminal or synaptic
<yofel> Reign1: as said that's controlled by the theme, and you need to have compositing enabled for a transparent panel
<yofel> cuznt: can you please pastebin the full error?
<avihay> gionnico: I mean the process to remove gnome-desktop
<gionnico> so http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<gionnico> hehe
<avihay> yhe, didn't find it
<Reign1> yofel: i set compositing active, but still get message that the following effects could not be activated and list of all effects ive tried to enable
<jbicha> ok, I reported my KDE 4.4.3 issue as bug 577200
<dolomite> yofel: on my machine, compositing is not required for transparent panel
<Reign1> bah, it didnt work with opengl, xrender makes it work
<Reign1> got it
<belak> Alright, I installed kubuntu 10.04 and I have been plagued with problems trying to get nvidia to work... essentially I have installed nvidia-173 and the kernel source but xorg fails to start, giving me a module nvidia not found
<pingveno> http://www.catsforgold.com/
<pingveno> oh
<pingveno> oops
<pingveno> wrong channel
<FloodBotK3> pingveno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> oh? didn't know that, oxygen doesn't use a transparent panel without compositing here
 * pingveno goes over to reddit
<zus> hello
<dolomite> belak: please follow method 2 in http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107406.0
<dolomite> as close as you can.
<cuznt> http://pastebin.org/208098
<belak> dolomite: I don't have a browser, as I have no X
<dolomite> everyone has at least 2 computers these days!
<dolomite> :)
<belak> dolomite: Nope. Just me and my laptop.
<kubuntero> !purekde
<belak> I'll use w3m, I suppose
<dolomite> belak: how did you install the 173 proprietary driveR?
<kubuntero> !search 173
<belak> dolomite: yes, through jockey
<mauri> i nned halp for my scanner cannon lide100
<cuznt> yoful http://pastebin.org/208098
<yofel> kubuntero: if you are searching for nvidia use the 'nvidia-173' package in lucid and nvidia-glx-173 in older releases
<yofel> kubuntero: or just use jockey (hardware drivers app)
<zus> so i decided to try out some icons from kde-look.org but the set i want doesn't have any explanation on installing them. how do i do it? i know in gnome it was as simple as dragging them in.
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ubottu> Found:
<belak> dolomite: thanks
<yofel> cuznt: looking
<kubuntero> It's dolomite baby!
<cuznt> ty.
<yofel> kubuntero: ah right ^^
<dolomite> anytime you want me kubuntero, come and get it
<belak> J,
<belak> *Hm
<belak> Not working
<kubuntero> Im 40% dolomite!
<belak> dolomite: that topic is useful, but won't fix it
<dolomite> belak: reinstalling properly won't fix it?
<yofel> cuznt: hm... I'm not sure how this happened, but you need to have 'python-changesettings' installed
<belak> I've gotta go eat - I'll be back in a bit
<dolomite> kubuntero: are you andesite?
<belak> dolomite: properly?
<yofel> cuznt: do you have a python-changesettings .deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<cuznt> i shall look
<dolomite> belak: jockey can work but, for me, it's been hit-or-miss. reinstalling formally always helps my nvidia woes
<kubuntero> dolomite: No that would be Bender Bending  Rodruigez
<rmrfslash> Ahh sometimes I feel like packages come through kpackagekit w/ my name on em.
<Mamarok> dolomite: kubuntero: could you stay on topic, please? Chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<dolomite> it'd help if kubuntero would shut up
<rmrfslash> Finally I can suspend my computer since the recent pm-utils update
<cuznt> yofel in / i have no /var folder
<cuznt> yes i do
<cuznt> wrong window..
<zus> so i decided to try out some icons from kde-look.org but the set i want doesn't have any explanation on installing them. how do i do it? i know in gnome it was as simple as dragging them in.
<cuznt> yofel in /var/cache/apt/archives i have a partial folder a lock openoffice help zip 2 ubuntu zip
<zus> also i cant find the folder to change the amarok splash...
<cuznt> ubuntustudios zip files 1 for audio and the other controls.
<yofel> cuznt: odd, what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get install -f' ?
<cuznt> the error you saw was from that
<cuznt> yofel: the error you saw was from that
 * cuznt forgets his manners
<yofel> cuznt: ok... can you try 'sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntustudio-audio.prerm{,.bak}' and try again?
<cuznt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cuznt> yofel: i am in the process of UN installing the studio
<cuznt> yofel: i do not need it. so it does not have to stay if that makes a difference
<yofel> well, the error occures while it tries to remove the package to install the newer package after that. It seems like pythong-changesettings isn't installed and it fails because of that
<yofel> *python-
<yofel> cuznt: what does 'apt-cache policy python-changesettings' tell you about the 'Installed' status of the package?
<cuznt> yofel http://pastebin.org/208178
<yofel> ok, now I'm confused, it shouldn't give you an error at all if that's the case...
<compilerwriter> How does one get flash working on a 64bit install?
<yofel> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<zus> when i click on the .tar.gz another window opens with whats inside the file but what do i do after that for the icons set i just downloaded?
<satch5150> hi all - I was here yesterday askign about 32 bit binaries on 64 bit kubuntu - apparently what I need to do for this to work is to download the 32-bit libs that the binary i'm trying to run needs - here is my problem, when I run ldd on the binary it says it is not a dynamically linked library, when I run 'file' on it, it says that it is dynamically linked ?  so, I need some suggestions :)
<satch5150> and I've googled my brains out on this and can't find an answer :)
<apparle> anyone knows a shell server which allows port forwarding?..........I know this if ot but, just if someone knows :)
<alzear> Hello, sorry for a newbe question, but how do I know what nvidia driver I use?
<kalipus> the calc i was searching for was speedcrunch :D
<mastercactapus> satch5150: have you tried getlibs?
<yofel> alzear: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you should find the driver name and version in there
<apparle> alzear: try this in konsole "lspci -v | grep VGA"
<satch5150> no, I haven't, I've never heard of it before :)
<alzear> apparale: I get two rows, one with nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210]  and the second with nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
<alzear> I two graphichs card, one for the screen and one for the tv
<satch5150> mastercactapus: the repos for kubuntu lucid don't seem to have it - where might I get it ?
<alzear> apparle: Sorry, spelled your name wrong, see the above answers
<apparle> alzear: ohh..... wait ...... "lspci -v" and find the same two lines in the output... below them will be the driver
<apparle> !tab | alzear
<ubottu> alzear: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<alzear> apparle: aha, cool, thanks :-)
<mastercactapus> satch5150:http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb
<alzear> apparle: I did the command, but I don't see any driver version below that line
<apparle> alzear: there must be something like kernel module...
<alzear> apparle: Yes it is, is says the following: Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<alzear>         Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
<apparle> alzear: so noveau is the driver you are using
<alzear> apparle: But what does that say? I am readin on this page and there the driver looks completly different: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<alzear> apparle: I am using kubuntu version 10.04
<yofel> well, nouveau is the default driver, to use the nvidia driver you need to install it (from hardware drivers for example)
<alzear> apparle: My goal is to make composite view and by that enable desktop effects. I am a sucker for eye-candy :-)
<apparle> alzear: did you try using the hardware manager... or something like that I don't remember
<avihay> How can you setup kubuntu to work with multiple languages like in windows?
<alzear> hhmm, there is a program to run under system -> Hardware drivers, is that the one you mean?
<yofel> alzear: that should be the one, it should recommend the current driver
<alzear> ok, there is two options where the first is version 173 and the second says (version current) [Recommened]
<alzear> shall I select the second one?
<alzear> Ok, I will try. Lets see if it works :-)
<kubuntero> What are the advantages of doing software raid?
<apparle> kubuntero: google it
<yofel> or ask in #kubuntu-offtopic, that's not really a support question
<apparle> yofel: ohhh.... come on don't be that strict.......... he is not asking which movie is good :D
<kubuntero> apparle: mobilty is what I get back
<alzear> ok, driver installed, need to restart, will be back in a minute...
<apparle> kubuntero: I recommend you read the wiki page of RAID, ther is a section of software raid
<yofel> apparle: heh, well, this # isn't as busy as #ubuntu, but it's still not quite on topic :P
<Walzmyn> If i open a new folder in Dolphin it comes up in detail view. How can I change that default to icon view?
<kubuntero> ah
<kubuntero> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<satch5150> mastercactapus: worked like a charm, thank you :-)
<mastercactapus> satch5150: np, glad it worked!
<cuznt> yafel: can i delete the zip files in my apt/cache... folder? would that make it stop?
<apparle> yofel: now if ubottu knows about raid, it is not offtopic
<apparle> !tab | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yofel> cuznt: I doubt that (and don't delete them directly, use 'apt-get clean' if you want to get rid of them anyway)
<kubuntero> apparle: interesting. thanks
<cuznt> ok ty even after i spelled your nick incorrectly
<alzear> Ok, lets see if I can enable it now...
<yofel> apparle: what I meant was: if he needs help setting up a raid or needs help debuggin an issue sure, on-topic, but asking a random 'what are the benefits of raid?' isn't (well, you could argue about that ok)
 * yofel shuts up
<alzear> SWEET!! Thanks yofel and apparle!
 * apparle was just fooling around since there is very low activity.......... Actually he totally agrees with yofel 
<cuznt> i am getting the ubuntustudio error is there a # ubuntustudio r00m?
<yofel> heh
<yofel> cuznt: I'm out of ideas for now, too tired, you could try #ubuntu too or ask a question on launchpad https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and see if someone there knows more
<yofel> (if you have a launchpad account)
<apparle> cuznt: and the best place..... ubuntuforums.org
<apparle> cuznt: what was the original problem
<yofel> apparle: http://pastebin.org/208098
<kubuntero> apparle: would it be possible to make a softraid with the Alternate disk without installing kubuntu reboot with the live CD put dataa on th new RAID disk then return to installing with the alternate ?
<yofel> apparle: apt-cache show python-changesettings as installed, so I can't make any sense out of this
<apparle> kubuntero: I don't know anything about raid... but maybe ubottu knows
<kubuntero> Mamarok_: do you think that would be possible?
<apparle> yofel: cuznt no idea.... try in #ubuntu
<apparle> cuznt: which version of ubuntu?
<Guest91262> hi
<Guest91262> can I change the themes or add new ones>
<Guest91262> how?
<Guest91262> :(
<benkevan> You don't mention what themes Guest91262
<cuznt> im running kde i added on the studio to check it out
<Guest91262> well themes for kubuntu like air,oxygen etc
<apparle> cuznt: but which version of ubuntu ?
<cuznt> ?
<apparle> Guest91262: from the place where you change themes , there is an option to get new themes
<cuznt> Setting up ubuntustudio-audio (0.70) ...
<Guest91262> which is that place
<apparle> yofel: I don't know the command to find which version of ubuntu cuznt has..... a little help
<Guest91262> it's all different from previous versions
<Guest91262> can't find any theme manager
<craigzheng> Anyone know how to stop KDE from hijacking my Super key and treating it as Meta?
<yofel> apparle: 0.70 is from lucid, and apt-cache python-changesettings showed lucid too
<yofel> cuznt: upgrade?
<Guest91262> in 10.04 I mean
<apparle> yofel: did he try manual unintall of the package?
<cuznt> yes i did
<yofel> Guest91262: systemsettings -> appearance
<apparle> Guest91262: right click on destop and then somethign
<yofel> apparle: not in 4.4
<cuznt> Platform Version 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2)
<yofel> Guest91262: there go to style -> worspace
<yofel> *workspace
<apparle> cuznt: what happens on manual purge of the package?
<cuznt> in what way?
<cuznt> apt-get clean?
<apparle> cuznt: "sudo apt-get purge ubuntustudio-audio"... but check if it is causing any dependency issues
<cuznt> anytime i want to install uninstall anything i get an error (as in the pastebin yofel gave) and can go no furthur.
<apparle> cuznt: try that particular command
<yofel> I know, the package management has got itself into a state where it can't continue without admin-intervention
<Guest91262> at workspace there's no theme management
<compilerwriter> bugger I have got 64 bit flash working but am having a bit of trouble with java.  Trying to follow the instructions athttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava but running into issues.  apt couldn't find the package.  Do I need to add the sun repos to my sources list or something?
<yofel> Guest91262: you should have a list of themes and a 'get new themes' button
<apparle> yofel: is there any option for dpkg, which will over write the old package?......
<cuznt> apparle http://pastebin.org/208332
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... I have all rights on the directory and the file. What can I do to fix that ?
<Guest91262> nothing just "global options for the Plasma workspace: form factor & dashboard"
<Guest91262> no themes
<Guest91262> this kinda sucks
<yofel> Guest91262: you *are* using KDE 4.4?
<andre> hi
<Guest91262> yes
<Guest91262> 4.4
<andre> is it possible to enfore the taskbar only showing symbols without text
<apparle> cuznt: if I would have had that problem, then I would have opened that package, and performed a manual uninstall by doing what the script does manually
<yofel> Guest91262: sec
<andre> because i want to use it on the right side of the screen and it looks dumb atm
<apparle> andre: I would also like that :P.. but don't know how
<andre> atm there is a tiny symbol and two or three letters
<yofel> Guest91262: this is how the menu should look like: http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/Sys1.png
<Guest91262> thanks very much
<Guest91262> solved
<compilerwriter> anybody able to help me with 64bit java?
<andre> oh, is it possible to import all my thunderbird settings into kmail?
<yofel> compilerwriter: you're running lucid?
<compilerwriter> yes yofel I am. 64 bit.
<yofel> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<yofel> compilerwriter: sun java is to be found there now
<yofel> *can be found there now
<compilerwriter> Thanks yofel
<compilerwriter> i just hate kpackagekit!
<apparle> compilerwriter: why
<compilerwriter> I can never find the packages I want to find in the damned thing.  No matter I just had apt get synaptic.
<apparle> compilerwriter: to each his own..... I prefer apt-get :D
<yofel> aptitude :P
<compilerwriter> I have no problem with apt-get but I don't always know the name of the package I want.
<apparle> compilerwriter: google, kpackagekit, and packages.ubuntu.com  help :D
<compilerwriter> I am still trying to figure out which package I need to get java working on 64 bit lucid, but at least with synaptic I can see which packages are out there.
<justin__> man apt-cache will teach you how to search
<yofel> compilerwriter: you can just use openjdk if you don't have an explicit reason why you need sun
<benkevan> explicit reason like.. Juniper SSL VPN :(
<yofel> compilerwriter: but if you have partner added, refresh your cache with 'sudo apt-get update' and install sun-java6-jre or -plugin or whatever you need
<compilerwriter> I don't know that I have one as yet, but I seem to remember needing sun for something in my old karmic .
<Izinucs> do bluetooth single ear headsets work in kubuntu?  I've got motorola hs805 that "KBluetooth" keeps rejecting
<compilerwriter> yofel the update.  that is what I am forgetting.  Need to work in a terminal more often.
<yofel> compilerwriter: remember to remove openjdk after installing sun though, if both are installed openjdk is preferred
<Raubtier__> sadly, there are a lot of things which do not work in openjdk. So you usually need sun's jre
<Izinucs> yofel: you may have just solved an issue I've been having with java.. testing in a sec.. kudo's !
<yofel> that's the easy way, you can also use galternatives to switch the few dozen of alternative settings to sun too, but I find that harder :P
<yofel> (or update-alternatives in a terminal if you don't want to use galternatives (gtk))
#kubuntu 2010-05-08
<strakis> hello
<strakis> is this the right place for a question/bug/problem?
<compilerwriter> Yea I have Jave and flash working now.
<yofel> if you need help with something, fire away
<compilerwriter> thanks yofel and apparle
<strakis> just upgraded to 10.04 (after some hours of downloading/installing) and desktop is responding very slow
<strakis> i managed to type kwin --replace (since i was using compiz with version 9) and everything almost was ok
<strakis> but the notification says compositing was too slow and was stop or something like that
<strakis> desktop responds ok without compositing but is it just me or a bug or something?
<strakis> fyi glxinfo says i have direct rendering so it shouldn't be the gpu (9800gt)
<andre> oh, is there a good package manager for kde?
<andre> this KPackageKit is not really good
<Raubtier__> aptitude ;-)
<Raubtier__> + konsole
<andre> Raubtier__: i mean something with an ui
<andre> i hate the terminal!
<Raubtier__> I thought packagekit might have been improved - but no, it hasn't. so for example if you are asked something during installation, it goes wrong with kpackagekit
<strakis> i think i found my problem, xorg.conf has been replaced with a default(?) one during the upgrade, so this could be it... if anyone else has compositing errors check xorg, it may help
<Raubtier__> (I tried to install openafs - so use terminal whenever possible)
<asif> hi all
<asif> having java probs with ubuntu 10.04
<apparle> andre: I have plans for developing one... but it will take time :P
<asif> can anyone help?
<andre> hm…
<strakis> hello again, X crashed...
<strakis> any easy way to rebuild x for nvidia module?
<genii> It's usually the other way around. eg: you build a module to work within the framework of X
<xrfang> akonadi server is not running, why, and where can I make it auto-start when booting? thanks
<okapi14> what is akonadi?
<strakis> sorry, i didn't mean to rebuild x, i meant the configuration xorg.conf
<Izinucs> So what's up with bluetooth?  My adaptor works and will connect with my cell but won't connect with a headset.. Is there a library that I need to add?
<supermagnum> Hi, sometimes my computer hangs during boot, the screen goes black and i have to shut it down and try again. Does anyone know what causes this ?
<supermagnum> i have only kubuntu 10
<apparle> supermagnum: the screen goes black and monitor turns off?
<supermagnum> yes.
<apparle> supermagnum: which graphic card.. or onboard graphics processor
<supermagnum> ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1600/X1650 PRO]
<supermagnum> kubuntu 9.10 never behaved like that
<apparle> supermagnum: have you tried disabling kms
<supermagnum> no..
<supermagnum> i have disabled nepomuk
<xrfang> supermagnum: I have same problem before, but never happened on 10.04 yet, using ATI X200M
<xrfang> supermagnum: is this a notebook?
<supermagnum> no, a stationary
<xrfang> supermagnum: my problem during 9.10 was cured if I unplug the USB mouse... this problem happened around 1 in every 3-4 boots...
<xrfang> supermagnum: but did not happen if I unplug the usb mouse, and plug-in after boot.
<supermagnum> i do have some problems with the usb too.. somethmes the usb mice is unresponsice, but unpligging and plugging it in again solves it
<apparle> xrfang: I don't think that is related to mouse, because I have X200 and I had the same problem but it got cured in 10.04
<supermagnum> i cannot find any warnings in the system log
<xrfang> apparle: ok, anyway it is gone in 10.04 :)
<apparle> xrfang: Can't say actually, it may come back with KMS :P Right now I have KMS disabled
<supermagnum> does anyone know if the touchscreen configuration setup related to a panasonic CF-29 has been fixed?
<supermagnum> http://forum.notebookreview.com/panasonic/369483-cf-28-touch-screen-installation-recent-linux-distributions.html  thats what i am talking about
<|sysop|> hi guys. I am running 9.10 and I having issues with akondi and the akonadi-kde-resource-googledata plugin
<|sysop|> I put in my info and it says online but the akonadi console says.
<|sysop|>  CREATE "akonadi_googledata_resource_0" 0 (MIMETYPE (text/directory) REMOTEID "google-contacts" CACHEPOLICY (INHERIT true))  NO Could not create collection
<|sysop|> any ideas?
<xrfang> apparle: KMS is by default ON or OFF?
<apparle> xrfang: in 10.04 I think it is on
<xrfang> apparle: my laptop has heating problem, I changed to ati driver, but does not work for X200,
<xrfang> I did not touch KMS setting, and it works well now
<xrfang> however, the driver still has some bug I think. this bug exists long ago and I discovered it when I was trying mandriva 2009.1
<apparle> xrfang: good for you, if I have KMS enabled I don't get compositing
<apparle> xrfang: heating problem? and changed to ati driver=?
<xrfang> symptom of this bug which still happen occasionally is the whole pc get locked and the screen "melted", showing very scaring "plasma" pattern...
<apparle> xrfang: actually the driver is a total mess, neither do I get proper acceleration nor suspend etc. Also unnecessarily cpu load is quite high
<supermagnum_> anything on the touchscreen calibration ?
<bertoldo> Hi every one. It's my first time here.
<strakis> hello bertoldo
<bertoldo> I'm a Brazilian developer and I'm trying to figure out how to help kubuntu to get better.
<apparle> !hi | bertoldo
<ubottu> bertoldo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<|sysop|> hi who here is good with akondi?
<|sysop|> hi who here is good with akonadi, i mean?
<apparle> what all backends are available for phonon
<progre55> hey slackers)
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Is it possible to make a window not be included in KWin's window switchers?
<Lucida> Buenas A Tod@s....!!!
<Lucida> Alguien que me pase el canal en español del konversation?
<Dragnslcr> !es | Lucida
<ubottu> Lucida: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<supermagnum_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111694.0
<zus> when opening up kontack i get akondai server-selftest window shows 3 red x's.  this is the first time i've opened up kontact.
<zus> no resources agent fount / previous akonadi server error log / previous akonadi control error log found
<Marko38> hi all, could use a little help, new to linux here, I've just updated to the latest ubuntu kernel, solved the problem of missing title bars on windows, got the radio buttons back on the right hand side of the monitor where they belong, now i need to get icons back on my desktop and restore the right click menus there, any suggestions?
<progre55> Marko38: gnome or kde?
<Marko38> good question.. as I said, new to linux let me look see...
<progre55> Marko38: well, is it ubuntu or kubuntu?
<progre55> cause half of what you've done sounds like ubuntu, and the icons on desktop and right click sounds like kde
<Marko38> gnome and ubuntu
<progre55> oh okay, this is the kubuntu channel though..
<progre55> what's up with your desktop icons, you say?
<Marko38> there are no icons on my desktop
<Marko38> they are there if i look in desktop folder under the places menu
<progre55> Marko38: and what kind of icons were you expecting there to be?
<progre55> oh, I see
<avihay> How can you setup kubuntu to work with multiple languages like in windows?
<progre55> I dont remember how it was done on ubuntu, but try to right-click and see the menus..
<progre55> I remember there was an option to show/hide the icons
<zus> Marko38,  i dont think in ubuntu there are any icons on the desktop initially.
<Marko38> right click on the desktop does not work...no pop up menu
<progre55> zus: but he has there is stuff in his Desktop folder..
<progre55> Marko38: well that's weird..
<Marko38> there should at least be short cuts to the cd drives also..
<progre55> Marko38: not unless you have a CD inside
<Marko38> there are disks in there
<zus> Marko38, try  in the #ubuntu channel. i dont remeber if there would be any icons even if there is stuff in the folder
<zus> Marko38,  yea when you mount the drives then they appear
<Marko38> also if i drag an item to the desktop it ignores me... will try there, this was just the default chanel...
<zus> Marko38,  like putting in a usb or a cd,  hmm draggin any thing then should appear in both destop folder and on the desktop
<progre55> sounds like the kubuntu desktop =)
<zus> lol i like my widget
<zus> im actually thinking on installing the ubuntu-desktop
<progre55> yeah I have that )
<progre55> used to have ubuntu, then installed kubuntu-desktop
<progre55> like a week ago
<progre55> and kinda like the way kubuntu looks
<progre55> it's really pretty)
<zus> too blue
<Marko38> i dunno they were there b4 I updated, and looking under the system menu I see about gnome not kde
<progre55> zus: there are other themes, you know )
<zus> this afternoon i asked how to install  icons  i downloaded i got no reply
<progre55> zus: I install them from the settings directly
<progre55> like
<progre55> "get more themes" or "get more icons"
<progre55> Marko38: try #ubuntu
<Marko38> heading there now, thats for your time
<zus> Marko38,  i would try the #ubuntu channel then. i dont remember much from gnome i've been learning so much of kde
<Marko38> thanks#
<progre55> np
<zus> Marko38,  youre welcome
<zus> progre55,  i did, and nothing showed up, its marked as installed but i dont see it as an option i went straight to kde-look.org
<zus> i got the .tar.gz and i dont know how to from there
<progre55> zus: after installing, you should chose it to be the "active" one )
<zus> progre55,  i went and grabbed all i wanted i didn't see any available to change as i download
<progre55> zus: and also, open systemSettings > appearance
<progre55> and try "Install Theme File"
<zus> sec,...
<progre55> zus: it will ask you for the location
<progre55> choose the tar.gz file you have
<zus> this theme is not a valid icon file,...
<progre55> zus: oh, you said you downloaded icon themes, right? you'll need to chose "icons" in the appearance
<progre55> hmm
<progre55> can you send me the link to the theme?
<progre55> I'll download it and try
<progre55> or at least the name of the theme
<zus> got to find it again gimme a sec :)
<jken> hi
<progre55> hi
<jken> kubuntu ibus add wubi input?
<progre55> no idea what you just said )
<zus> progre55,  oxygen green is the name of the icons and its under latest and  on my window is the first one
<progre55> zus: hmm.. it's not even respoonding to my "install" =)
<zus> progre55, so its not just me.
<progre55> zus: yeah, maybe it's the icon theme..
<zus> progre55,  it not the only one though there are few other wallpapers and such
<zus> progre55,  try here the http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Green?content=124226
<progre55> sec
<progre55> wow, it'll download it for ages)
<marcoftheknight> hey
<marcoftheknight> how do I make a new channel or room
<marcoftheknight> ?>
<progre55> just click here #mynewchannel
<progre55> =)
<marcoftheknight> cool
<marcoftheknight> #marcoftheknigh
<progre55> yeah, now you need to advertise it =)
<marcoftheknight> can I make a channel from file> ... or another way
<marcoftheknight> ?
<progre55> no idea
<progre55> what client are you using?
<marcoftheknight> OH dude
<marcoftheknight> just join channel
<zus> progre55,  did it work for you?
<marcoftheknight> and it will make a new one and you can set the password
<marcoftheknight> sweet
<marcoftheknight> file> join channel
<progre55> zus: nah, still downloading )
<marcoftheknight> make what ever you want
<progre55> marcoftheknight: good for you =)
<kubuntero> how do I see a Software raid from the Live CD ?
<zus> marcoftheknight,  what are yu using for irc chats?
<progre55> konversation, I suppose
<progre55> Konversation 1.2
<progre55> =)
<zus> i grew used to x chat
<progre55> yeah, I was also using xchat some days ago..
<zus> i will tackle quassel (sp) soon
<progre55> btw, I was on ubuntu, then installed konversation
<progre55> it pulled in a bunch of kde libs with itself..
<progre55> then wanted to remove them, and came into this channel
<progre55> and ended up installing kubuntu-desktop :)
<kubuntero> progre55: Hmm ok
<kubuntero> progre55: welcome to Kubuntu then :)
<progre55> zus: btw, the theme didnts install
<progre55> kubuntero: thanks)
<progre55> zus: it says it's not a proper theme archive
<zus> progre55,  i get the same thing,...
<zus> progre55, so much for mint colors...or close to it
<progre55> zus:the ones that say "for KDE 4" install properly..
<zus> progre55,  got the link? please
<progre55> zus: no I mean directly from the systemSettings, when you click on "get more themes"
<progre55> zus: and some of they say "for kde 4" in their descr.
<zus> progre55,  one sec
<amorphous> hey! I just installed lucid 10.4 kubuntu, but no mp3 support, no ubuntuone and nothing online relating to anything about either :/ is there no kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<zus> amorphous,  there is
<amorphous> zus... there is which?
<amorphous> there seems to be only 9.10 support
<amorphous> and there is not mp3 or ubuntuone (not here anyways) even after i installed ubuntuone-client-kde and run  ubuntuone-launch
<zus> amorphous,  http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid this is what i've used to get going
<amorphous> thanks zus - going in now... ;)
<zus> amorphous,  welcome. i knw the kubuntu-restricted extras are in there (somewhere)
<zus> progre55,  also the kde4 crystal icons aint working  either..
<amorphous> zus - no. they're not.
<amorphous> nor is anything apropos ubuntuone
<amorphous> :/
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<amorphous> Aahhhh.. multiverse... sources.list does not include multiverse...
<bazhang> !info ubuntuone-client
<ubottu> ubuntuone-client (source: ubuntuone-client): Ubuntu One client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 23 kB, installed size 476 kB
<amorphous> how do i get ubuntuone on my new kubuntu-lynx
<amorphous> ?
<bazhang> amorphous, install it
<amorphous> bazhang, have done... ubuntuone-client-kde, yes? it's installed but no dir in my home dir, and no little cloud in the system tray. restarted too....
<amorphous> but no joy
<progre55> amorphous: look in the menu > Internet?
<bazhang> !info ubuntuone-client-kde
<ubottu> Package ubuntuone-client-kde does not exist in lucid
<bazhang> no such package
<amorphous> it does on my fresh install
<amorphous> !
<progre55> amorphous: just install ubuntuone-client
<amorphous> should i register this as a bug?
<amorphous> progre55, it's installed, but doesnt wok
<bazhang> it's ubuntuone-client
<amorphous> *work
<amorphous> bazhang, yep. installed it
<bazhang> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<amorphous> then the ubuntuone-clien-kde, but to no avail...
<progre55> amorphous: open your menu and try to type "ubuntu" on the search panel?
<bazhang> alt f2 ubuntuone-client
<dennister> when you're moving lots of files with jaunty, how do you get the progress monitor of that process to stay visible?
<amorphous> been there too, and in term
<progre55> nope, alt+f2 ubuntuone-launch
<amorphous> also lucid runs very slow
<amorphous> maybe I should go back to koala
<progre55> amorphous: did you try alt+f2 ubuntuone-launch?
<amorphous> progre55, Nada
<amorphous> progre55, Nothing
<amorphous> progre55, :(
<progre55> amorphous: try running it from the terminal, and see if there are any error messages?
<dennister> how's 10.04? LTS server edition? have they got the initial bugs out yet?
<amorphous> only ubuntuone-launch exists in the term, and that just seems to return the prompt
<amorphous> even with a -v in there with it
<amorphous> no man page
<dennister> amorphous: lynx still slow?
<dennister> when you're moving lots of files with jaunty, how do you get the progress monitor of that process to stay visible?
<darkdelusions> I always move large quanties from command line so i am not sure assuming they are all the same file type
<bazhang> #ubuntuone may also help amorphous
<Erthe> Hey folks.  Is anyone experiencing the Quick Access Browser plasmoid lagging the plasma desktop when it's open?  Using Kubuntu 10.04, patched up.
<dennister> darkdelusions: well i've been trying to stick with the guis 'cuz I was training newbies on ubuntu, but since I'm not doing that at the moment...
<dennister> i want to redo this system of my own this weekend, and have already gotten discouraged by reading the reviews of 10.04
<dennister> and my beloved hardy won't be supported much longer, I know
<darkdelusions> dennister: 10.04 has been pretty solid for me
<darkdelusions> there have been a few glitches
<dennister> no maintenance release out yet, I guess?
<zus> 10-4 has been good and  KDE4.4.3 as well
<darkdelusions> but I havent had to spend 2 hours putting fixes in places like i did 8.04 and 9.04
<dennister> does kde 4.4.3 keep the progress bar of large-file moves visible? I don't like jaunty's version of kde 'cuz the progress window disappears
<darkdelusions> the only issue i have is I can install the nvidia driver from nvidia website so I am using the one from the restricted drivers which is fine for me
<darkdelusions> *can't
<darkdelusions> dennister:  I dont have anythinf on my system to test that for you
<zus> dennister, in the lower right it hides for me
<darkdelusions> but when I move files it does use the "messages"
<zus> with the notifier
<dennister> zus: yes, but I don't want it to hide seconds after the move has started...i need to be able to tell when the move is done, and that I'm not told
<dennister> zus: which notifier? can I change the option to make it stay visible so I can monitor move's progress?
<Erthe> Is anyone having any plasmoid issues at all?
<zus> dennister,  i have, i like it to hide but sometimes it stays on
<darkdelusions> dennister: You can click on the notifer button and they should pop back upo
<dennister> zus: what's the notifier's name, where is it? if it's in the system tray, I can't find it
<zus> dennister,  the I by the time
<zus> i constantly move files from the 9gig home to my 250HDD
<dennister> zus: k, i'll go take a look at the other machine where jaunty is loaded...will take some time cuz I have to wait for the projector to warm up
<dennister> no other monitor connected :)
<zus> using a wall for a monitor?
<dennister> nope, a new real projection screen, to hide the bookcase and washroom door behind it
<zus> buddy of mine uses the bedroom wall
<dennister> i used to use the livingroom wall when I moved in here a month ago, but the only adequate spot for the projector, really, was on the iwndow sill behind the new spot for the futon
<dennister> and the sheet I used at first showed every wrinkle, so hello projection screen
<dennister> i also moved this dual core pc into the bedroom, cuz of the noise from the fans, and am only using a 1Gz p3 in the living room
<darkdelusions> I really wish I could find a way to get Kubuntu to auto login to wifi and not prompt for the wallet password like you can do in ubuntu
<darkdelusions> this kinda driving me batty
<dennister> i can't even login to my wifi with the tablet pc to my own wifi 2wire...it was setup properly at the last place, for the first week or so, but here I end up using a neighbour's wifi for the tablet pc...that's driving me batty :)
<dennister> and I'm using ubuntu on the tablet pc
<dennister> oh no...sorry, it is kubuntu on the tablet that I use, just the gdm, and it never asks to open kde wallet anymore
<dennister> darkdelusions: maybe that's a clue to my wifi issues :)
<zus> would there be any conflicts with installing ubuntu-desktop or even ubuntustudios?
<abhifx> hi there. plymouth is running even after my system loads up. its eating my resources... any suggestions
<darkdelusions> Well in ubuntu you could go in and select all users have access to wireless so it wouldnt ask you for the wallet password
<dennister> zus: what do you mean? conflicts between ubuntu-desktop and what else?
<dennister> i've never used ubuntustudios
<zus> ubuntu -studios
<darkdelusions> abhifx: let me see what i can find
<zus>  also what is plymouth? i came across a youtube video on it but never clicked it
<abhifx> darkdelusions, thank you
<dennister> sorry, can't answer that...will check out the wifi/kde wallet issue on the tablet
<hstefan> hey, I've installed Kubuntu 10.04 here but the taskbar is half-sized, there's any way to 'expand' this?
<darkdelusions> abhifx: google hate me tonight
<abhifx> darkdelusions, why so?
<darkdelusions> abhifx: everything I have attempted to look up i have stuck out on
<darkdelusions> hstefan: you can resize the bar
<abhifx> darkdelusions, but... about my problem?
<darkdelusions> hstefan: by clicking on the swirl on right hand side
<hstefan> darkdelusions: how I do this?
<hstefan> ok
<hstefan> let me try.
<darkdelusions> hstefan:  I wasnt able to find anything about plymoth running after boot
<hstefan> thank you darkdelusions
<darkdelusions> hstefan: you get it fixed?
<dennister> darkdelusions: sorry, I think the battery being sc**ed on the tablet means it'll take awhile for me to investigate your issue with the wallet/wifi, it doesn't want to turn on and stay on
<darkdelusions> dennister: its not a big deal
<dennister> that's driving me batty...probably time to ask for a new battery for mother's day, eh?
<darkdelusions> rofl
<dennister> although i'm not sure if it's the battery not holding the charge (or recognizing it, or whether the problem is with the power adapter :(
<darkdelusions> sigh why do i even sign on to icq anymroe
<darkdelusions> incomming spam message i am sure
<dennister> the fact that the battery has been staying at 0% is the clue to the battery itself being the problem I guess?
<Dragnslcr> darkdelusions- for the chicks?
<darkdelusions> better question why does ICQ still exist :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, that too
<dennister> cheap porn?
<darkdelusions> and why would some company buy it from aol :)
 * dennister has never used icq
<darkdelusions> dennister: it was all the rage in 1998 :)
<darkdelusions> rofl
<dennister> for chicks?
 * darkdelusions shrugs
<dennister> if that's the case, my being female, a single mom in 1998, and a workaholic back in 1998 would explain why I never used icq, perhaps
<Gamarok__> hello people
<dennister> my son's babysitter used it to meet men, though, but she was home most of the day...anyway, I'm off to the living room to try and modify the notifier for file transfers on the jaunty pc
<dennister> bbl
<rekoner> hey kubuntero
<okapi14> why it is so hard to find a list of available repositories? Anyone have an idea where to find them?
<darkdelusions> is there something specfic your looking for
<darkdelusions> the default repos should have just about everything in them
<darkdelusions> the only extra things I have to add is Wine, metibuntu and every know and then I will run accross a ppa i have to add
<thomas___> does anyone else have a problem when they log out and leave the computer idle? somereason my screen goes black and mouse and keyboard are unresponsive (caps lock doesnt lite up etc.)
<darkdelusions> thomas___:  did you try clicking a botton you mouse?
<thomas___> ya ive moved the mouse clicked all the buttons, hit space bar, enter, i even tried ctrl+alt+f1 to try to restart kdm but it just sits at a black screen
<iconmefisto> thomas___: ati graphics?
<thomas___> hell no, nvidia lol
<thomas___> ive used ati before dont like em i stick with good ol nvidia :p
<iconmefisto> thomas___: I get that too, I assumed it was the new radeon drivers to blame
<thomas___> well it only happend once i upgraded distro
<Gamarok_> i have a problem you see the none of the graphic card drivers work for my version of nvida card which is g210m and when ever i insstall them i get a blank screen
<thomas___> have you went to nvidia site and downloaded them manualy?
<Gamarok_> well you know the site says that 185 or wont work for it but 195 would so i downloaded the run file installed it but the problem still presists
<Gamarok_> i really hate the fact that i can't use my card
<iconmefisto> Gamarok_: the opensource driver doesn't work either?
<Gamarok_> u mean the nouveu driver
<thomas___> hes talking bout the driver from "driver manager"
<thomas___> may bad
<iconmefisto> Gamarok_: yes, nouveau
<thomas___> its "hardware drivers"
<Gamarok_> it doesnt work either
<Gamarok_> i had to use nomodeset or safe mode to even boot into the live cd
<thomas___> im guessings it intergrated?
<Gamarok_> yes
<Gamarok_> it is
<Gamarok_> apparently a lot of people are having this problem
<Gamarok_> http://bit.ly/bTSsWH
<Gamarok_> well?
<thomas___> think i found a fix, http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361466&page=2
<thomas___> apperently switching SATA to compatibility mode fixed it for a few people
<Gamarok_> lemme try that sata fix
<Gamarok_> brb thomas___
<Gamarok_> and thanks
<thomas___> alright
<iconmefisto> good find thomas___. who would think it's a bios setting to blame!
<thomas___> well with ati you never know lol
<Gamarok__> thomas___ i have no such option in my bios dude
<thomas___> any SATA options at all?
<Gamarok__> nah man all my bios allows me to do is change the system date and time set a password and change the boot order
<Gamarok__> is there anyway around this
<thomas___> have you looked at your xorg to see if anythings out of placE?
<iconmefisto> Gamarok__: maybe see if you can find a bios upgrade?
<gammie> sry abt that thomas___ i got dc
<thomas___> its alright
<gammie> http://bit.ly/9e7pdS why does'nt this work
<gammie> it says there that my card is supported
<thomas___> did you uninstall the old drivers before installing these?
<gammie> yes
<gammie> ofcourse i did
<thomas___> running 64bit?
<gammie> yup
<gammie> 64 bit kubuntu on a 64 bit architecture
<thomas___> type in terminal "uname -a"
<gammie> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:28:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gammie> thats what  i get
<thomas___> have you looked at your xorg.conf?
<gammie> where would i find that
<thomas___> type in terminal "sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<thomas___> sudo nano*
<gammie> it's blank i opend it via kate and it's blank
<thomas___> thats your problem then
<gammie> so how do i fix this
<thomas___> "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then restart x
<thomas___> should create a new xorg.conf file
<gammie> how do i restart x
<iconmefisto> nvidia-xconfig
<dancho> hello
<thomas___> just reboot
<iconmefisto> if there's no xorg.conf, it's not going to work
<dancho> problem with nvidia settings and kubuntu
<thomas___> dancho: whats the problem?
<dancho> i can't save config to xorg.conf and the second monitor is black, no windows manager
<gammie> rm: cannot remove `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<gammie> this is what i get thomas___
<dancho> y cant move de pointer to that monitor but nothing is show
<dancho> any idea??
<dancho> also, there isn't xorg.conf file to save
<thomas___> dancho: twin view?
<dancho> correct
<iconmefisto> gammie: you have no xorg.conf you need to create one with nvidia-xconfig (see the readme for the driver you downloaded http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/195.36.24/README/README.txt)
<thomas___> dancho: can you see your desktop stretched to the other monitor?
<dancho> no, only a black background
<dancho> i can move the mouse there but only that
<thomas___> one second
<thomas___> gammie: "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version" in terminal please
<gammie> cat: /proc/driver/nvidia/version: No such file or directory
<thomas___> gammie: then there is no nvidia drivers currently installed
<thomas___> dancho: so you can see the mouse cursor on the second screen and thats it?
<dancho> correct
<dancho> only that
<thomas___> dancho: have you tried disabling the second screen in nvidia settings and reinabling?
<dancho> but nothing else. I can't move a windows to that screen
<dancho> yes
<gammie> yes there is'nt coz i just installed it because it screwed everything up when i tried to install the driver on ubuntu
<dancho> but happend the same
<thomas___> dancho: nvidia drivers?
<dancho> the restricted drives from kubuntu
<thomas___> dancho: wich version? "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version"
<dancho> those of the "hardware driver" application
<thomas___> gammie: download and install the .run file?
<dancho> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 00:29:13 PST 2010
<dancho> GCC version:  gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)
<dancho> that is the output from the command
<thomas___> dancho: ah, ive only gotten the 173 drivers to work
<dancho> uhmm,, in order to install that version i need to download it manually?
<thomas___> the 173 should be on the hardware drivers
<dancho> but wasn't the recommended
<thomas___> dancho: its not recommended but it does work
<dancho> so, i have to uninstall this one and instal the other right?
<thomas___> dancho: just open hardware drivers and click activate on the 173, it will do the rest
<gammie> thomas___ would installing it create the xorg file for me
<thomas___> gammie: yes.
<gammie> alrite time to install it brb man
<gammie> hey man it says here that i need to close the xserver befor i install it
<gammie> what is the command for it
<gammie> i uused sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop in ubuntu
<thomas___> using kubuntu? kde?
<gammie> yes i am using kubuntu right now
<gammie> and the above command does'nt work for me
<thomas___> its "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<gammie> oh
<gammie> silly mistake
<gammie> brb
<kwtm2> Hi.  I have Kubuntu 8.04 installed.  What's the easiest way to upgrade to 10.04 if I can't burn a CD?  Will "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" consider 8.04 a LTS version and jump directly to 10.04?
<dancho> thanks thomas__ i will try that
<thomas___> dancho: no problem
<dancho> a question
<dancho> other :-)
<thomas___> dancho:  shoot?
<iconmefisto> kwtm2: try sudo do-release-upgrade
<dancho> what will be better running KDE... kubuntu or opensuse
<dancho> for school i mean
<thomas___> kde is kubuntu
<kwtm2> dancho: I hear OpenSuSE is very polished.  Never used it.  I use Kubuntu for critical mass.
<dancho> wht you mean with "critica mass"
<thomas___> dancho: kubuntu is great but its got a lot of eye candy, ubuntu is good to if you need something thats faster
<dancho> and about stability? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<thomas___> dancho: id say ubuntu its less resource hungry
<dancho> that is right
<dancho> my problem is that windows users are more familiarice with kde
<thomas___> well windows 7 coppied kde so yeah lol
<kwtm2> iconmefisto: Will do-releaser-upgrade know that I wanto to jump to 10.04 instead of 8.10?  I don't see a man page.
<thomas___> kwtm2: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<iconmefisto> kwtm2: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrade%20from%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS
<robert__> hey all
<robert__> i've been having an issue with flash videos for a while
<robert__> they work but after a few minutes it gets all choppy and it doesn't play right
<robert__> i thought the upgrade to 10 would help
<robert__> but no luck
<robert__> i've been all over the internet
<robert__> even tried different browsers
<robert__> does anyone have anything for me?
<thomas___> robert__: gfx card?
<eagles0513875> also robert__ are you running 32bit kubuntu or 64bit
<robert__> honestly i don't know
<robert__>  i'm on a dell inspiron 600m laptop
<iconmefisto> robert__: uname -m should tell you
<robert__> i typed that on my terminal
<robert__> and it says i686
<iconmefisto> robert__: ok, so it's 32 bit
<robert__> so can i do anything with it?
<thomas___> robert__: "lspci" look for your graphics card
<thomas___> should start with something like this "VGA compatible controller: "
<robert__> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<thomas___> ah ofc a ATI card, that explains your problem ATI isnt to great with linux based os's
<robert__> so you're saying i outta replace it eh?
<robert__> i suspected that was the problem all along
<robert__> old computer new software blah blah
<gammie> hey thomas___ i installed it it asked me if i'd like it to update or create a new xconf file i selected yes it asked me to reboot and i did and now the display  turns off during start up
<DarthFrog> thomas___: Actually, that's out of date.  ATI is now a great card to have in a Linux system.
<gammie> and there were no errors during the installation
<robert__> so what can i do with it?
<gammie> i am using the live cd right now
<thomas___> gammie: how is your monitor hooked up? HDMI, VGA, S-Video?
<gammie> how i dont know it's a laptop how are the displays connected on a laptop
<thomas___> ah nvm then
<gammie> i guess
<thomas___> robert__: try updating your drivers
<gammie> hey lisen is there anyway for me to revert the changes and just get my sytem back
<robert__> oh jeeze
<robert__> last time i tried that
<gammie> idc about the card anymore
<robert__> all hell broke loose and i had to reeinstall
<robert__> i need instructions on that one
<robert__> i tried using envy
<robert__> when i had 9.10 but i guess i picked the wrong driver
<gammie> u there thomas___
<thomas___> robert__: check "Hardware Drivers" for any available updates
<robert__> this looks promising
<thomas___> gammie: you get to login screen before it goes black?
<robert__> its telling me i have no proprietary drivers available
<ep> I have 64 bit kubuntu and firefox.  Both the icedtea plugin and sun-java6 plugin are installed.  Icedtea is enabled and I can't remove the plugin.  The update alternative commands i'm finding on the net aren't working.  How do I enable the sun java plugin?
<gammie> well i get termnal window which asks me if i want to login
<robert__> Thomas__: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<gammie> and i did after that i punched in sudo kdm
<gammie> and the screen went blank again
<thomas___> robert__: wich version of kubuntu?
<iconmefisto> ep: uninstall the icedtea one, then restart firefox
<gammie> well?
<ep> iconmefisto: uninstall which Icedtea packages specifically?
<robert__> most recent 10.04 i believe
<thomas___> gammie: sounds like x server doesnt want to start
<robert__> thomas__: most recent lucid lynx
<iconmefisto> ep: sudo apt-get remove icedtea6-plugin
<gammie> what can i do about it
<ep> thanks
<gammie> is'nt there anyway to just remove the friggin thing and get and get my system to work again
<gammie> anyone?
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. big problem - KDE 4.4.2 my system tray crashed (not the panel). I added it again after reboot and now my program-specific icons (like qbittorrent, xchat, etc.) no longer appear on the system tray. I can go into settings and see that I can still configure all those invisible icons though. hellpp
<StefanT> good morning
<lucio> need help on iwl3945..can see neighbors but not mine. any idea?
<robert__> thomas__:
<robert__> i'm using lucid
<thomas___> robert__: um not to sure on how to install ati drives try envyg? or try downloading the drivers from www.ati.com and installing them?
<lucio> when i enable/disable wireless..dmesg shows wlan0: link is not ready
<lucio> am using another laptop with bcm4318 with no problem..side by side with the vaio
<thomas___> lucio: what version?
<lucio> 10.04
<lucio> thomas___: kde 4.4.2 kubuntu 10.04..just finished upgradng
<lucio> thomas___: it's an intel pro i3945 wireless
<thomas___> lucio: take a look at this it might help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476019
<lucio> thomas___: ok..will see..thnks..brb
<lucio> thomas___: that's was something else..my laptop/bcm4318 is working like a charm..need help on the vaio with i3945
<Gamarok__> thomas___ i called in a friend he fixed it but anyways thanks man thanks for being so patient
<Gamarok__> and thanks for all the help
<thomas___> Gamarok__: anytime
<thomas___> lucio: not to sure dont have a laptop with linux on it
<lucio> thomas___: it's ok..thanks anyway..thought you know about wireless intelpro i3945
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> after upgrading 9.10 to 10.04 fonts don't look as before
<silv3r_m00n> is that a bug or configuration problem ?
<silv3r_m00n> how do I fix it ?
<gottto> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lucio> !i3945
<lucio> !iwl3945
<silv3r_m00n> ya done enough with all those , in karmic I had managed to make fonts look better than windows , but after the upgrade the problem has popped up .......e.g.  http://img532.imageshack.us/i/fontfb.png/   arial font looking like that
<silv3r_m00n> which it shudnt
<silv3r_m00n> do you think arial looking like that is correct
<gottto> it looks fine to me
<silv3r_m00n> gottto: it looked like proper arial in karmic koala
<silv3r_m00n> currently it looks kind of less in height
<silv3r_m00n> arial is supposed to be slightly taller
<gottto> set it bigger??
<ariel__> hello
<tati> talen?
<abhifx> hi. plymouth is eating up my resources even after booting up... can someone help me plz
<MichelleK> I downloaded the "iso" from the kubuntu site, however it's bloody wubi, not an iso file
<MichelleK> And so is everything I try to download
<MichelleK> Where can I download a conventional iso file of kubuntu 10.04 so that I can put it on a disk, and not install it in windows
<iconmefisto> MichelleK: just don't try running the cd in windows. boot with it
<MichelleK> No no no no
<MichelleK> I mean to bur
<MichelleK> *burn
<MichelleK> To a disk
<FloodBotK3> MichelleK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iconmefisto> MichelleK: wubi is on all iso's. you can boot from the cd, or run it in windows to use wubi
<MichelleK> Ok, well do I have to make an iso out of the files then?
<bazhang> MichelleK, its already an iso
<MichelleK> No, it isn't. It is a rar with many, many folders
<bazhang> then you got the wrong thing. did you try and unpack the iso?
<iconmefisto> MichelleK: what did you download? do you have a link for us?
<rork> tati: if you want to ask which languages are used here it's english, dutch is supported in #ubuntu-nl (in case you're not dutch "talen?" means "langagues?")
<MichelleK> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/desktop/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<bazhang> download the iso from ubuntu.com burn to cd, boot from cd (not windows), install.
<MichelleK> It's funny how some people get the wrong idea.
 * starslights great's the chan
<bazhang> or kubuntu.org in this case
<bazhang> don't boot windows. boot from the cd.
<bazhang> if you see an option for wubi then you are in windows.
<MichelleK> I did not say I was going to do that
<MichelleK> I am not booting off it
<MichelleK> I am looking at the rar I downloaded
<MichelleK> And realised it is not an iso
<MichelleK> So that is what I was asking
<bazhang> there is no rar.
<MichelleK> Well, that is what ended up being downloaded
<MichelleK> Even when it said it was a link to an ispo
<MichelleK> So please don't misinterpret what I'm saying
<bazhang> then windows is unpacking it upon download
<rork> MichelleK: how big is the file you downloaded?
<MichelleK> 679MB
<SandGorgon> what do you guys use for dropbox in KDE 4.4.2 ?
<malik_> hello
<rork> hi
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: what do you mean? I use dropbox
<malik_> I am fairly new to linux, and I was wondering what I must do to maintain the system, such as cleaning it up a bit. Defrag and such
<iconmefisto> malik_: defrag is not necessary
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, I mean how do u set up Dolphin to sync a folder to dropbox ? or do I need a separate plasmoid or something..
<rork> malik_: regularly install the latest updates trough apt (or any of it's frontends)
<abhifx> hi. plymouth is eating up my resources even after booting up... can someone help me plz
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: it just works in dolphin when installed. you don't need the .deb to install dropbox (that will install nautilus and all the gnome libs it needs)
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: hang on, I'll just find a link for you
<malik_> kk
<malik_> i already do update my apps and such so cool
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, the AMD64 deb that I got from dropbox's website wanted to install the whole lot of gnome libs
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: wget -O dropbox.tar.gz http://www.getdropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: do that command ^^
<mrabti> hello every one
<malik_> is dropbox free?
<malik_> hello
<SandGorgon> malik_, 2gb is free
<mrabti> Where can I locat the Icone that are used in the notification area on ubuntu ?
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: once you've got it installed and running it works just like in gnome, except you don't get the icon overlays and right-click menus that gnome/nautilus has. but other than that, everything works fine
<mrabti> is there a directory where they are stored ?
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, quick question - when started up does it have a status icon or something. How does one configure it ?
<mrabti> any suggestiin please ?
<malik_> 2gb is huge
<gottto> mrabti: /usr/share/icons   might be the place
<mrabti> okkey thx
<mrabti> I'll check it
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: there is a systray icon. also, first time you run it, it asks for username/password of your dropbox accout
<Koobuntoo> Hello! If I run the "compiz -replace" command, then my kubuntu panels aren't transparent anymore. Someone knows the solution?
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, gotcha.. cool
<mrabti> noo didnt find the iconess that I wase looking
<mrabti> I need to find the icone Banshee
<mrabti> that is used in the notification area
<mrabti> It's not on the Path that you gave me ?
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: sorry, got disconnected. let me know if you have any problems getting dropbox started
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, got it running.. thanks!
<ranjodh> my kubuntu is corruupting address of some of the files
<SandGorgon> anybody else here also using plasma-widget-networkmanagement ? looks like there has been no bug fixes in it for a while now
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: you might want to add something in .kde/Autostart to start dropbox on login
<ranjodh> so i can't use them in windows
<ranjodh> any sugg?
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, I considered that.. I already have a lot of services (DB, nginx, etc.) starting up ... so I'll let this be
<bawww> don't mean to flame, but this is a pretty good article: "Goodbye, (K)ubuntu. Hi, Fedora!" http://writerofthings.blogspot.com/2010/05/goodbye-kubuntu-hi-fedora.html
<nagiii> how do i install wine?
<iconmefisto> nagiii: sudo apt-get install wine
<nagiii> and do i have to do anything after it or is it installed then?
<iconmefisto> nagiii: nothing to do after that, except try to install windows programs
<nagiii> ok...can i mount .iso ?
<iconmefisto> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nagiii> ok thanks
<thanda> How to enable 3d acceleration in kubuntu in Virtualbox
<iconmefisto> thanda: #vbox might have answers
<thanda> thankyou.
<thanda> iconmefisto: Do you know where can I find them
<iconmefisto> thanda: type: /join #vbox
<Reign1> guys, does any of you installed crystal project icons?
<thomasfuston> Mornin', could someone tell me if somthing like Dockbarx avail for KDE ?
<rork> thomasfuston: what is Dockbarx supposed to do?
<thomasfuston> well dockbarx is for gnome is an panel applet, try to imitade the windows 7 stuff, here is a screenshot dockbarx is in the lower left
<thomasfuston> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/58731/bildschirmfoto_e6tf1x.png
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: so... taskbar buttons with no text? is there anything else it does?
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto, well at least dockbarx is  "icon only taskbar" yah
<MichelleK> I have downloaded kubuntu 10.04 from kubuntu.org twice from 2 locations, and a torrent file ".iso", yet nothing I download looks like a conventional iso. http://imagebin.ca/view/vtpoepy.html This is what it looks like
<MichelleK> How the hell can I make this a bootable disc?
<iconmefisto> MichelleK: burn it to dis
<iconmefisto> disc
<MichelleK> I did
<MichelleK> I burnt all these files to a cd, and it did not boot
<iconmefisto> MichelleK: no, not the files. burn the iso to disc. you don't need to open the iso
<MichelleK> mate, you are not understanding. There is no damn ISO. I wanted to download the ISO, but the rar is not an iso but a rar file
<rork> MichelleK: The filename is ubuntu-10.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso it is an ISO which is opened by WinRAR by default
<iconmefisto> MichelleK: you are confused. there is no rar. you are opening the iso with winrar, but it is an iso
<iconmefisto> MichelleK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<bawww> does anyone know if choqok works on Windows?
<Tm_T> bawww: does, if someone builds it
<bawww> no port?
<Tm_T> bawww: it shouldn't need to be ported, just simply packaged
<Tm_T> bawww: see http://windows.kde.org/
<bawww> Tm_T: nice
<Tm_T> bawww: also #kde-windows is good place to ask
<ubuntu> can anybody direct me to a real clear example of how to use the partitioner on Kubuntu 10.04 LTS the stuff I'm getting ahold of is not clear
<thomasfuston> I Am using Kubuntu 10.04 LTS, and got a problem installing mozilla-gnash-plugin, getting all the time an error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<calumayoo> hello had anyone here experienced to get only a terminal like screen after trying 10.04 without installing?
<iconmefisto> !info mozilla-gnash-plugin
<ubottu> Package mozilla-gnash-plugin does not exist in lucid
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: where did that package come from? it's not in repos
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto, hmm ok, it is in here
<iconmefisto> !info mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ubottu> mozilla-plugin-gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 42 kB, installed size 220 kB
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: is that the one you're trying to install?
<thomasfuston> iso it is avail ?
<thomasfuston> yah
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto: it is the one i tried to instal
<Gamarok__> hello people
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: try sudo apt-get -f install
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: then try installing it again and see if you still get the error
<RaGNORAK> eagles0513875
<RaGNORAK> is the install over?
<kalg> Hi, I installed openssh. I don't need it to start always.. but can't find a way to do it :(
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto: thx for the advice, but still the same error
<Freyr> how can i stop for staring the printer applet every time i start my kubuntu box. i dont need that applet to run
<kalg> I tried rcconf, update-rc.d sysv-rc-conf. but none works
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: ya i managed in a rather unconventional way
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto: thx again, but nothing happend stilll the same error,
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: is your disk full perhaps? df -h /
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto 100% no, clean fresh kde install, i just switched from gnome over
<thomasfuston> i mean kubuntu 10.04 since few ours installed still alot free diskspace
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: sudo apt-get clean (then try installing again)
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto: tried that already, clean done nothing, and still the error to bad,
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: im here
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-gnash*  do you get any files listed?
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: sorry, that should be ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-plugin-gnash*
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto: i getting 6 files listed
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: try deleting those (or renaming, in case you want to restore them) then try installing
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto: http://pastebin.com/Uria8f5g
<thomasfuston> all of them ?
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: yeah, but I strongly recommend keeping them somewhere else or renaming them. I'm not sure if deleting them will cause more problems, so it's a good to be able to reverse if you need to
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto: strange it worked, i renamed then wiht following .backup, so they still exist, and now install was able to do without error
<thomasfuston> seems to work, ths alot iconmefisto !
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: ok, great! :)
<Reign1> guys, how to make my terminal/console font as bitmap permanent?
<killy> hi, is there a script to remove all pakets that came with "kubuntu-netbook"
<buckfast> Is it ok if I remove network-manager?
<buckfast> Removing network-manager also wants to remove a lot of other packages
<buckfast> dmraid{u} doc-base{u} docbook-xml{u} faad{u} ffmpeg{u} to name a few
<buckfast> 61 packages in total
<david_> what do you do when you have the latest kubuntu and realtek drivers and no sound
<david_> I've tried everything
<david_> it's a vaio vpceb11fm
<obert> foo
<rork> obert: bar
<obert> ty
<obert> synaptic isnt in kubuntu by default?
<jussi> obert: no, we have kpackagekit
<obert> jussi:  and it is asking to me to use synaptic in order to install mysql
<jussi> obert: what is?
<obert> kpackagekit asking for
<obert> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<Taravel> hi; I'm trying to listen to music from a cd but Amarock can't read the CD...is there a way to listen the CDA without rip the CD ? I installed the media pack for Kubuntu and I added the medibuntu rep
<obert> 42
<jussi> obert: are you familiar with the terminal at all?
<obert> so-so.
<jussi> obert: ok, please open the terminal and type: sudo apt-get install -f
<obert> sudo apt-get -f install
<jussi> same thing :)
<obert> eh ok heh just found same thing in web
<obert> youare too fast:P
<obert> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  grrr
<iconmefisto> another one? obert, what package are you installing?
<jussi> obert: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jussi> obert: oh, and make sure kpackagekit is closed
<obert> no way. tryin to setup all os. mysql,apache..  this one looks weird mysql-cluster-client-5.1
<obert> why cluster too
<obert> lunch tho.thanks for now (mmm)
<MarvinTheMarv> Hello !
<MarvinTheMarv> Someone here ?
<MarvinTheMarv> :)
<PolitikerNEU_> yeah
<ForgeAus> who knows how to use wget properly?
<MarvinTheMarv> well there was no one answering in the support forum, so iu came here
<ForgeAus> I used  wget -t inf -c <file to get> -o <localname>
<obert> i'll retry another day to use linux :)
<ForgeAus> I used  wget -t inf -c <file to get> -o <localname> to get a file but it just seems to hang....
<Reign1> how to install bitmap fonts and make them permanent for terminal/console?
<obert> as always it's a pity,though.
<obert> thanks for now people
<rasco79> helo all
<ForgeAus> hey rasco
<rasco79> im new here
<killpilot> hi
<rasco79> hi...
<tinlys> hohoh
<killpilot> wowww , there are many people here O_o 295 users .... ^^
<ForgeAus> hehe most of them are idle tho
<rasco79> mmm... what u all opinion about laptop aspire i3 processor?
<ForgeAus> to be honest I have no idea
<rasco79> that laptop can be overclock?
<killpilot> i connect on this chan because a i m testing the last live ubuntu cd
<rasco79> hohoho
<ForgeAus> I want an i7 desktop before I go looking at notebooks... or tablets, etc..
<killpilot> and she is good ^^
<rasco79> ic..
<ForgeAus> as for overclocking why? I don't recommend it, it just fries your CPU
<ForgeAus> if you want it to last, run it at standard clockspeed
<rasco79> ic..
<tinlys> what?
<killpilot> ... i disconnect byby all, have a good day
<rasco79> its that laptop good enuf to play games like pes2010?
<tinlys> i`have laptoop HP PAVILION dv5
<OxDeadC0de> does anyone here know icecast? Can I send a stream to it somehow like pacat > lame > send_to_icecast ?
<ForgeAus> I don't know the game pes2010 so I can't say
<tinlys> whit ice laptop\
<rasco79> who here is a girl...?
<rasco79> hohoho
<bazhang> rasco79, do you have a kubuntu support question?
<rasco79_> lox
<rasco79> hohoho
<Zorael> Do any KDE webcam applications exist? Like Cheese?
<rasco79> dun know..
<ForgeAus> !aria2
<ForgeAus> !info aria2c
<ubottu> Package aria2c does not exist in lucid
<ForgeAus> !info metalink
<ubottu> metalink (source: metalink): Generator for Metalink files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.6-1 (lucid), package size 53 kB, installed size 184 kB
<rasco79_> wew
<rasco79> hoho
<mfraz74> for some reason I'm unable to login if i use the nvidia or nouveau drivers
<mfraz74> running kubuntu 10.04
<eagles0513875> hey guys i need some help troubleshooting some audio issues up until about 2 hrs ago the audio was working then it just died on me tried rebooting and nothing restarting pulse audio and still no sound
<eagles0513875> im on lucid 64bit
<Peace-> eagles0513875: remove pulse
<Peace-> .
<eagles0513875> Peace-: can i cuz i know gnome must have it
<eagles0513875> and what woudl replace it
<eagles0513875> if anything
<Reign1> guys, dont get it, whats the problem? http://pastebin.com/5MJbJPM1
<ToxinPowe> when we have 4.4.3 on lucid?
<munny> hi all!
<eagles0513875> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<munny_> anyone has problem with jackd in kubuntu lucid?
<gumpert345> hi, I am using 10.04 my PC is behaving like crazy, I experienced this problem on 2 PCs with two different mice, the PC acts like I am turning the mousewheel all the time, which makes my PC unusable, it switches between folders, programs options and so on. The thing is: I dont even touch the mouse. . . what can I do?
<rmeoli> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<eagles0513875> rmeoli: what list do you want the list of channels on freenode
<rmeoli> ciao a tutti
<rmeoli> yes
<eagles0513875> !it | rmeoli
<ubottu> rmeoli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eagles0513875> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Katalizer> des français en ligne?
<Katalizer> pour un ptit coup de main rapide?
<eagles0513875> !fr | Katalizer
<ubottu> Katalizer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<roberto__> hey - how can I configure konversation not to show all the purple messages ?
<penguin> Do you speak english?
<eagles0513875> penguin: i do
<eagles0513875> roberto__: purple messages???
<eagles0513875> penguin: if you have a question just ask yoru question
<roberto__> people logging in and quitting, timing out .. stuff like that
<eagles0513875> roberto__: not sure but it has to be under the config somewhere in it you might wanna try ask in kde they could help you more then i
<roberto__> eagles0513875: thanks, Ill try
<eagles0513875> roberto__: no problem
<thomasfuston> Aloha, is it usual that Kopete not able to connect to msn messanger network ?
<eagles0513875> thomasfuston: i am seeing that it takes some time before it connects
<werwolfanet> how i can reduce a RAM consumtion with KDE workaround?
<jota_> Hi, I cant get bluetooth to work
<thomasfuston> eagles0513875: it keeps telling me "cant connect to WLM service ... etc"
<werwolfanet> maybe you know some tricks, that help in reducing RAM consumption
<eagles0513875> thomasfuston: delete the account and recreate it
<eagles0513875> werwolfanet: no i dont
<werwolfanet> thank you, anyway
<eagles0513875> werwolfanet: if you wait a while channel might become more active
<eagles0513875> and someone who can help you better then i will show up
<eagles0513875> hey JontheEchidna
<thomasfuston> eagles0513875: which account? my identiy account in kopete ? or the whole account in msn ?
<eagles0513875> thomasfuston: the msn account on kopete delete it and recreate it
<thomasfuston> no results still not able to connenct, hmm i dont see the point why, evil !
<eagles0513875> thomasfuston: it could be their servers
<thomasfuston> eagles0513875: hmm ok, so they block kopete
<thomasfuston> even more evil
<eagles0513875> i connect but it takes quite some time
<eagles0513875> thomasfuston: i would ask in kde about it it coudl be also a bug with kopete
<eagles0513875> thomasfuston: have you tried to see if you can connect with pidgin or something
<thomasfuston> oki thx for your help so far
<eagles0513875> thomasfuston: try pidgin and see if it connects with msn in that client if it does its a bug with kopete
<maco> !info kamoso | Zorael
<ubottu> Zorael: kamoso (source: kamoso): Tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 218 kB, installed size 848 kB
<Zorael> maco: I'll try that, thanks.
<maco> Zorael: ive never tried it before, i just started going through the list of packages related to webcams til i found a kde one
<jota_> Can't start bluetooth server
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone have any idea why when i told ubiquity to format my 2tb drive as ext4 when i do an fdisk -l its showing up as a gpt
<eagles0513875> file system
<stirr> hello all
<stirr> is there a manual or how-to for post-upgrade on kubuntu 10.04?
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | stirr
<ubottu> stirr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> stirr: see last link
<speedvin> hello
<bazhang> post-upgrade? like the basics to install after installation is complete?
<stirr> yes, i did the upgrade, but i am experiencing some problems
<speedvin> does someone tried to build wine using gcc-snapshot?
<bazhang> such as?
<stirr> everything appears to be as expected but after 10" after login the desktop freezes
<stirr> freezes.. responds too slow
<user__> .
<stirr> i ran blindly kwin --replace and got rid of compiz
<stirr> but apart of compiz even flash playback freezes for a minute or two the system
<user__> hi
<eagles0513875> bazhang: how can i run an fsck check on a 2tb partition that is a gpt file system
<eagles0513875> !hi | user__
<ubottu> user__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<user__> any bady gad the drive for Epson SX100 plz
<bazhang> eagles0513875, what is a gpt file system
<bazhang> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bazhang> user__, check the linuxprinting.org database
<eagles0513875> bazhang: it seems to be used more on windows to see larger drives but for some reason i told ubiquity to format my drive as ext4 but when i do an fdisk -l showing it as a gpt partition
<user__> thakns you
<eagles0513875> bazhang: gpt = guid partition table
<eagles0513875> i am starting to think a serious issue with gpt file system is the cause of alot of issues im having like super serious system hangs to where i cant recover
<eagles0513875> with out a reset
<eagles0513875> as well as programs crashign left right and center
<stirr> eagles0513875: what makes you think the FS is causing the problems?
<eagles0513875> stirr: for one i found a nasty bug pre release of lucid
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/538100
<eagles0513875> stirr: firstly when i installed i told it to use ext4 and it changed it to a gpt filesystem
<eagles0513875> thougth ext4 was designed to handle drivers larger then 1tb which if its switchign to gpt then something is wrong
<eagles0513875> not to mention stirr installation and ubiquity is seriously buggy
<stirr> did you try other kernels?
<eagles0513875> the default that lucid comes with same issues
<eagles0513875> even after upgrading same issues
<eagles0513875> would eb nice to talk to a dev and maybe help the dev team iron some issues out
<stirr> is it an exotic server (ibm/dell etc?)
<stirr> i did have problems with x3850-m2
<stirr> any debian like os failed to work
<eagles0513875> custom built deskto stirr
<stirr> desktop ok
<eagles0513875> ubuntu server lucid works fine on my ibm xserver
<stirr> my server was a pain to make it work (was only allowed to use debian but it was the worst experience ever to make it work)
<eagles0513875> stirr: join me in kubuntu-offtopic
<zus> how can i fix akonadi server error log found and  previous akonadi server error log found?,
<Barridus> !netbook
<videorechner> hi, I run 10.04 on a 1920x1080 screen and kubuntu detects that (nvidia driver and in the settings) but the screen behaves like it is 640x480 and everything is stretched (this "i" is 1 cm  for example
<videorechner> ) can I somehow reset this?
<jpedroza> Good morning all. I am running KNR 10.04 on a little netbook for my daughter. She really loves it, but when I installed (using apt-get install kdegames) the games group, it lost all the launcher apps on the main screen. Anyone know how to add them back in?
<jpedroza> videorechner: Are you using the default nvidia driver, or the proprietary driver?
<videorechner> nvidia blob
<jpedroza> videorechner: Ok, are you actually getting the full resolution, just the characters on the screen are too big?
<jpedroza> videorechner: If so, go into the System Settings, and in apperance I think it is, there is a setting to force fonts to 96dpi. Click that box and all should be well.
<YearningForKDE3> Is anyone from the KDE3 team present?
<videorechner> jped Ill try that thanks
<jpedroza> :-D Never hurts to help
<jpedroza> Is there another room for the netbook remix?
<darkdelusions> Humm anyone have any clue why knetworkmanager would not load after update to to KDE SC 4.4.3
<darkdelusions> I had to get sneaky with the command line to get any kinda connection going
<CQ> hello, how can I get kubuntu to start in as console mode and then manually start X ? do I just need to edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and then run kdm manually after login?
<jpedroza> CQ: You need to change your boot lever from 5 to 3.
<jpedroza> CQ: Sorry level
<DarthFrog> jpedroza: That information is wrong.  It applies only to RedHat,  not to Debian based systems, such as Ubuntu.
<CQ> jpedroza: and then just sudo init 5 after logging in? I basically need to login (it's a server) and mount a few encrypted filesystems and then stadt kdm normally...
<jpedroza> CQ: Aparently I am incorrect on Kubuntu
<CQ> DarthFrog: then what's teh right info?
<DarthFrog> Runlevel 5 (graphical login) in RedHat is runlevel 2 in Debian/Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> CQ: do you wan to make this permanent?  Or is it a one-off?
<darkdelusions> odd knetwork is running kinda it has a pid but not showing up in the system tray
<CQ> no, this is permanent for my server at home
<jpedroza> CQ: It looks like on Debian based systems (like kubuntu) you need to remove KDM from default-display-manager
<darkdelusions> killed it and restarted it and nothing
<CQ> jpedroza: look at my first message, that's what I thought initially...
<jpedroza> CQ: Something like "sudo update-rd.d -f kdm remove" ought to do the trick then
<DarthFrog> CQ: Well, at the GRUB boot screen, you could choose single mode.
<jpedroza> CQ: Sorry, I have been in a  RedHad frame of mind for the last week.
<CQ> DarthFrog: is that a different init level then?
<DarthFrog> CQ: That'll put you in runlevel 1.  It'll ask for the root password.
<CQ> DarthFrog: hm, I think I have no root password, I just have the user with full SUDO access ... how do you get from single to full mode then?
<gumpert345> hi, I am using 10.04 my PC is behaving like crazy, I experienced this problem on 2 PCs with two different mice, the PC acts like I am turning the mousewheel all the time, which makes my PC unusable, it switches between folders, programs options and so on. The thing is: I dont even touch the mouse. . . what can I do?
<CQ> DarthFrog: ok thanks guess I have to enable the root account then...
<CQ> how do I get to normal boot then? just exit single mode, or init <something> or ... ?
<DarthFrog> CQ: CTL-D once you're done will resume normal startup.
<FinnArild> How do I get some sense into the bootloader? I edited /etc/default/grub, did update-grub and grub-install /dev/sda ... now it only boots up linux without letting me select
<gumpert345> FinnArild press shift
<FinnArild> Isn't there a gui tool to fix the bootloader? There used to be ...
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: in /etc/default/grub can't you edit the time-out parameter?
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: yes - set to 10
<FinnArild> hang on, I'll find me a pastebin
<vbgunz_> I have a scanner that should be compatible with kubuntu. but what package or app do I need to start scanning?
<FinnArild> ta-da: http://pastebin.com/sfRm8i3c
<vbgunz_> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<maco> vbgunz_: i havent found a good kde scanner app, unfortunately. i use simple-scan (the app that ubuntu includes)
<vbgunz_> maco: im on kubuntu, I don't see simple scanner, gonna check what ubottu said
<DarthFrog> vbgunz_: Xsane is very good.
<maco> kooka? i need to try this. i tried skanlite before. ugh.
<maco> xsane has a horrible interface though
<darkdelusions> Has anyone else had updated to 4.4.3 and had issues with knetworkmanager?
<maco> simple-scan is really...erm...simple
<maco> its not installed by default on kubuntu, just on ubuntu
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: ... actually pressing esc got me into the menu - but I wish it was as default ...
<DarthFrog> maco: you might not like the Xsane interface (personally, I don't have a problem with it) but you have admit, it's very full featured.
<maco> DarthFrog: but its not friendly to new users
<maco> oh i see. kooka doesnt exist in lucid
<DarthFrog> maco: Well, I'm not a new user. :-)
<maco> oh wow. or jaunty. or karmic.
<maco> DarthFrog: i think it took me 2 years before i discovered xsane could do multi-page scans
<DarthFrog> maco: You could always use xscanimage.
<maco> but simple-scan works well ;-)
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: but basically, I've fried my old bootup that let me select Vista and such. How to get it back?
<FinnArild> I now actually need to run Vista, since my wife won't use Linux anymore as media pc platform. Too much issues. Can't say I blame her ...
<lonely> 有人在怎么  ？
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: This is what is in my /etc/default/grub: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Guest46468> ？
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: I wonder if the "0" is disabling?
<maco> !cn | Guest46468
<ubottu> Guest46468: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest46468> ?
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: could be ...
<Walzmyn> !ja | Guest46468
<ubottu> Guest46468: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jwc44> hi
<maco> vbgunz_: by the way, the default image viewer program, gwenview? it has scanning
<Guest46468> hellow
 * FinnArild grabs shoe-shine for the channelmod
<jwc44> Lucid has been using Kubuntu 10.04
<Guest46468> can you speak english ?
<maco> Guest46468: yes
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Did you check the entries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg to ensure that update-grub2 is actuall picking up Vista?
<Guest46468> and chinese ?
<maco> Guest46468: only english allowed in this channel
<vbgunz_> hmm, I installed my printer/scanner drivers. the scanner works but after installing xsane and libsane-extras, it is not picking the scanner up though printing works fine
<davis__> hello
<maco> Guest46468: for chinese #ubuntu-cn
<vbgunz_> the scanner doesn't work. sorry
<vbgunz_> the printer does, not the scanner
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: well - I wouldn't recognize it if I saw it either ... prey tell :)
<DarthFrog> vbgunz_: From the command line, run "scanimage -L"
<zus> in setting up kmail- what is gmails incoming mail server? pop.gmail.com?
<jwc44> NVIDIA 8600GTS graphics are using the kid
<Guest46468> 谁会说中文阿
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: actually ...
<maco> zus: believe so. or imap.gmail.com
<davis__> i am finding a camera not displaying in the "Device notifer" on the toolbar, the device does not show on /media or /mnt
<jwc44> At the boot screen logo comes broken
<maco> Guest46468: english only
<Guest46468> my english is not well
<YearningForKDE3> !cn >Guest46468
<ubottu> Guest46468, please see my private message
<Guest46468> what can i do
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: there is a menuentry /etc/grub.d/30_os_prober, that does vista, but I can't see that in the boot now. Is this a grub/grub2 issue maybe?
<jwc44> 10.04 Kubuntu are using the logo on the boot screen comes broken
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: did I have grub2 before and now I've overwritten it with plain old grub?
<maco> Guest46468: go to #ubuntu-cn
<jwc44> how to?
<maco> Guest46468: in #ubuntu-cn speak chinese
<davis__> dmesg shows http://pastebin.org/210590
<Guest46468> thanks
<maco> jwc44: nvidia proprietary drivers only support 16 colours on the bootsplash. if you use nouveau (the open source drivers) you get a pretty boot
<davis__> i was using ubuntu 8.10 for two years and the same camera automounted
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Doubt it.  I think you've just managed to get the GRUB screen cloaked. :-)
<maco> davis__: stuff doesnt mount til you click it in the device notifier, so not showing in /media makes sense. does somethng new appear in /dev ?
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Esp. since you say that pressing Esc brings it up.
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: but pressing escape I now see the grub screen, but can't see vista ....
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Run "update-grub2" to refresh the entries.
<davis__> maco: what should i look for in /dev ?
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: I'm happy pressing escape as long as I can get the vista boot entry back, and default load that (to make my wife happy, so I can get back to her .... charms ...)
<maco> davis__:   :-/ looks like the kernel is no longer seeing it as usb mass storage. any chance you changed a setting on it regarding how it syncs? i know my camera has a stting for usb mass storage or some other thing
<maco> davis__: a new /dev/sd*
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Oops, "sudo update-grub2". :-)
<vbgunz_> im gonna try rebooting
<maco> davis__:  but im guessiing no because dmesg would say if it was assigning it to be a new disk
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: no such command. There's update-grub, though
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: That's the one.
<lonely_> what are you from ?
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: hm - so apparently I have grub and not grub2
<zus> maco,  thanks
<davis__> maco: davis@davis-laptop:~$ ls /dev | grep sd
<davis__> sda
<davis__> sda1
<davis__> sda2
<davis__> sda5
<davis__> sdb
<FloodBotK2> davis__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: No, you have grub2.
<maco> davis__: is it sdb maybe? or was that already there?
<maco> davis__: you can try mounting sdb
<maco> and see if thats it
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: sure? It creates a menu.lst and everything, which corresponds with what I'm seeing at boot time - and that is good old grub, afaik?
<DarthFrog> maco: You can't mount /dev/sdb.  You have to mount a partition, not a drive.
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<davis__> maco: i think it is sdb , as df shows that that my system is installed on /dev/sda1  how do i  make it appear on the device notifer
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: 10.04
<maco> DarthFrog: yes you can
<davis__> maco:  i am looking in "system settings"
<maco> DarthFrog: there is *nothing* that says you cant format a full drive without partitions
<FinnArild> I can't believe it's not a gui interface to the bootloader
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: and you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file and not grub.cfg???
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: yes
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: but that was after I started messing with it, mind you :)
<maco> davis__: im guessing the lack of a partition is why the device notifier doesnt list it. you can mount it and get your stuff off, then partition and format it and try again, maybe?
 * FinnArild installs grub2
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: ok - so now I apt-got grub2
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Bizarre!  Well, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grub2".
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: I probably removed it by apt-get grub
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: stupid me
<FinnArild> ha
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: works much better now, I thnk
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Good stuff.
<BluesKaj> FinnArild, then do sudo update-grub
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: ok ... done stuff, now let's try and reboot ...
<davis__> maco: /dev/sdb did not mount, i noticed when i switched the camer off, /dev/sdb was still there, so i don't think that is the camera
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: great, now I just need to make it start vista as default (to get my wife talking to me again)
<maco> davis__: boo. then i think youve found a bug in umm... hrmph. udev, maybe?
<FinnArild> well, it's not so much the talking ...
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Set your default boot entry in /etc/default/grub.  Remember to start counting from zero. :-)  Then run "sudo update-grub" again.
<davis__> maco: i think i will connect the camera to a fedora box and then sftp into that machine and grab the images from there
<davis__> maco: if fedora recognises the camera, then there is a bug in kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> FinnArild, if you find a solution to getting vista as the default OS , pls post it ..I have the same problem with this laptop.:)
<maco> davis__: ok. which version of kubuntu are you using by the way? mind trying live cds from some after-8.10 before-10.04 versions of kubuntu to see if it is recognized?
<FinnArild> BluesKaj: just as DarthFrog told me
<maco> id like to know what release it stopped being recognized in. i suspect the move from hal to udev in 10.04 is the cause
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I just told FinnArild how to do that.
<FinnArild> BluesKaj: works as a charm ... only I was 1 number off now so it started a ramtest :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Set your default boot entry in /etc/default/grub.  Remember to start counting from zero. :-)  Then run "sudo update-grub" again.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,ok ,I'll scroll back up ...I was away for a few
<maco> davis__: on the other hand, the move away from hal is supposed to be taking place across the whole linux ecosystem. upstream kernel devs have decided its not the way to go... so i doubt fedora 13 will have it
<roberto__> hi :)
<roberto__> someone please -- how do I get /usr/bin/env ruby to work with ruby1.9.1 ? "/usr/bin/env ruby >> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory" -- I know how to make a sym link but .. should I be manually doing that with ruby ?
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: works like an especially effective charm that has gone to charm school and gone out with top grades in all charm classes
 * FinnArild thanks and bows
<DarthFrog> roberto__: Why not make a script?
<roberto__> DarthFrog: that's acutally what I'm doing :)
<DarthFrog> roberto__: If you put the ruby script in ~/bin and have ~/bin at the front of your $PATH, it'll be run.
<davis__> maco: oh right , the move explains the problem
<roberto__> DarthFrog: the "preferred" way to write the shebang call in a ruby script is "#!/usr/bin/env ruby" -- that's what is failing
<DarthFrog> roberto__: Personally, I'd rename /usr/bin/ruby to /usr/bin/ruby.9.1 and have the ~/bin ruby script read: /usr/bin/env /usr/bin/ruby9.1
<roberto__> DarthFrog: if I make it #!/usr/bin/env ruby1.9.1 it works, but I shouldn't have to do that
<DarthFrog> roberto__: Ah, you're ahead of me then.
<roberto__> so basically you're suggesting making a sym link then? is there some reason ubuntu ships with a .. if not broken, at least out-of-step ruby?
<roberto__> DarthFrog: yea
<roberto__> think so, thanks though
<DarthFrog> roberto__: You're welcome.  I know nothing about ruby itself, however. :-)
<DarthFrog> roberto__: Idle question: Why shouldn't you have to specifiy the version of ruby that you want?  Isn't that what the env command is for?  How is it to know otherwise?
<roberto__> DarthFrog: on another operating system, it would handle it just like perl. Perl creates a $dir/perl.version and then a symlink $dir/perl to that file
<roberto__> DarthFrog: but the ruby1.9.1 .deb package didnt do  that
<roberto__> not for lucid
<DarthFrog> roberto__: How about setting the version in your .bashrc file?
<BluesKaj> ok DarthFrog , I reset the default to windows ..let's see if I chose correctly :) ...brb
 * DarthFrog thinks that WIndows is always the wrong choice. :-)
<roberto__> right now I have an alias for ruby=ruby1.9.1 in my bashrc but, taht won't work when I'm writing a script
<DarthFrog> roberto__: An alias or an environmental variable?
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone know how to fix shared object errors
<davis__> maco: i got it working, i installed digikam , then put the camera into the usb connection and the device notifer recognised the device and said then digikam loads with the images that i can download
<davis__> maco: if you could suggest to the kubuntu team to have digikam installed by default
<roberto__> how can I bind altgr+ñ key as a dead key for the ~ accent so I can write things like não (portuguese) ?
<maco> davis__: we can't. it's too big.
<maco> davis__: we'd have to not have language packs
<maco> ive heard that bug before though. i wonder what piece of digikam does it. and why my camera worked fine with the device notifier before i installed digikam
<maco> (maybe mine's usb mass storage, and yours is something else with which digikam knows how to communicate especially/0
<maco> *?)
<davis__> maco: the device was not showing as usb mass storage, so that must be why
<jpedroza> I have a netbook remix install on an Eee PC 900. I installed the kdegames group and now all the icons in the application launcher are gone. Is there a way to add them back in?
<jpedroza> Or better, is there a way to revert to the base installation without a complete format install?
<roberto__> how can I bind altgr+ñ key as a dead key for the ~ accent so I can write things like não (portuguese) ?
<oxymoron> Is it possible to make SKype or any video chatting app work out of the box with a DV cam?
<CQ> how do you set the default boot option in grub2? just list that option first ??
<DarthFrog> CQ: Edit /etc/default/grub and run "update-grub".
<Geli> is it the netbook-channel?
<Geli> #kubuntu-netbook
<CQ> DarthFrog: don't have that file... or do you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Geli> #kubuntu-netbook +i
<Geli> damn
<DarthFrog> CQ: If you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file, you are running GRUB 1, not GRUB 2.  Yes, edit that file.
<Geli> #kubuntu-netbook (+i)
<Geli> help me!
<CQ> DarthFrog: what's default in karmic? Grub 1 or 2? I wouldn't mind upgrading Grub, not ready to switch to lucid yet though
<DarthFrog> CQ: Depends upon whether you upgraded to Karmic from a previous version or did a fresh install.  GRUB2 was the default in a fresh install.
<Geli> help meee
<bazhang> Geli, with what
<Geli> how can i join kubuntu-netbook?
<DarthFrog> Geil: /join <channel>
<bazhang> Geli, you can't
<Geli> oh :(
<Geli> why?
<CQ> DarthFrog: upgraded from jaunty... is there an update-grub script or some such? It's a simple single boot kubuntu setup
<bazhang> I'd imagine its for developers only
<DarthFrog> CQ: That's why you have Grub 1.
<DarthFrog> CQ: If it's working, don't fix it.
<Geli> but in the webpage thew wrote:Feel free to join us on #kubuntu-netbook if you have questions.
<BluesKaj> odd, i'm trying clean up the grub menu od old kernels , i cd into /boot and do ls vmlinuz* . It lists the kernels . then ran , sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.32-18-generic linux-image-2.6.32-19-generic , but I get the can't find message , yet these oldies are stillisted in grub ...what gives?
<Barridus> i'm having trouble getting upnp working, can anyone help?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Try "dpkg -L | grep linux" and see what's installed.
<opengeekv2> hello, I have a bug and I don't know in what package I have to report it, someone could help me?
<DarthFrog> Oops, "dpkg -l" not -L
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, uname -r  lists 2.6.32-22-generic ,dpkg -L | grep linux gives me an error "dpkg-query: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument"
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: My mistook.  It should be -l not -L
<BluesKaj> ok sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image gave me the 2 linux images that i know are installed
<CQ> DarthFrog: weird though, /etc/grub.d exists with all the files in it
<BluesKaj> but the older kernelsm 2.6.32.18 and 19 are still listed in grub , but arent installed
<DarthFrog> CQ: do you have an "update-grub2" command?  An "install-grub2" command?
<BluesKaj> i miss the old grub menu.lst
<CQ> update-grub2 yes
<CQ> DarthFrog: update-grub2 yes
<DarthFrog> CQ: how about grub2-install?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, any alternative to editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<opengeekv2> hello, I have a bug and I don't know in what package I have to report it, someone could help me?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: You shouldn't edit that file.  Edit the files in /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub instead, then run update-grub2.  But unless you've installed grub2 none of that will make any difference.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  And by install, I mean run the grub2 install script, not an aptitude or apt-get install command.
<BluesKaj> grub2 is installed
<BluesKaj> I have had installed since jaunty
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: In a nutshell, update-grub2 will write your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file for you.  If you edit that file by hand, you'll lose your changes the next time your system is updated.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  And by install, I mean run the grub2 install script, not an aptitude or apt-get install command.
<BluesKaj> i don't have the grub2 install script , DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: If you don't, your system will continue to run grub 1.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: What happens when you run "grub-install"?
<BluesKaj> why would you think I'm running legacy grub ?, DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Because you have /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<opengeekv2> hello, I have a bug and I don't know in what package I have to report it, someone could help me?
<DarthFrog> Instead of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bawww> hey does anyone else have a UI issue with Amarok on lucid?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, no I don't have /boot/grub/menu.lst ...I said i missed it cuz it was easy to edit
<yofel> opengeekv2: you should ask this in #ubuntu-bugs, the bugsquad will know more ;)
<bawww> amarok keeps forgetting the UI settings...
<opengeekv2> ok
<opengeekv2> theanks
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  /boot/grub/grub.cfg file exists only in grub2
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Then I misunderstood you.  Oh hey, I was confusing you with what I was saying to CQ. :-)
<BluesKaj> no biggie , DarthFrog :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: In the immortal words of Emily Litella, "Nevermind!"  :-)
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, i fail to understand why the  /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't update properly ...strange
<BluesKaj> it list kernels that aren't installed
<BluesKaj> err lists
<mani_m> hello! i installed Kubuntu lucid lynx 10.04 amd64 and have a problem regarding "apt-get" to get connection to the internet, because i am behind a proxy server of a university. i already tried almost everything i could find with google...
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, the update-grub command doesn't totally update
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Run "sudo update-grub2" then.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, nothing changed...it has to be a bug of some sort, but it's pretty trivial...it just bugs me, that's all
<bawww> ok in your opinion what is the best KDE distrobution?
<roberto1> what could be the problem if applications seem to hang on dns queries, including dig, but dig will respond back with query times like 18ms ?
<vbgunz> in Kubuntu 9.10 Ext4 disk checking was extremely blazingly lightening fast. In 10.4, same system, upgraded, disk checking takes waaaaaay too long. What on earth happened?
<__-osh-__> I just found out that I can't upgrade my server to "Intrepid" (Yes I know i'm way behind) because my /boot is too small. Disk layout is like this /dev/md0 -> /boot. About 100M. /dev/md1 -> lvm -> / -> About 250GB. Is it possible to shrink lvm and transfer to /boot? I'm assuming this isn't possible to do "on line" but from a rescue disc?
<WMP> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | WMP
<ubottu> WMP: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<WMP> how to i can change keyboard layout in 10.04?
<__-osh-__> vbgunz: Still on ext2/3 here so I can't help you I'm afraid.
<__-osh-__> WMP: System settings?
<WMP> __-osh-__: in sysem settings i can't change layout
<__-osh-__> WMP: Personal -> Region & Language -> Keyboard layout.
<__-osh-__> WMP: Atleast I have that.
<__-osh-__> WMP: Could be called something else for you. I'm doing on-the-fly translation from my localized copy here... :-)
<WMP> __-osh-__: thx
<__-osh-__> WMP: np
<WMP> but, what has name my layout??
<WMP> This is keyboard in netbook
<WMP> i have | \ near left shift
<__-osh-__> WMP: I think there's a test functionality in there so just pick one and try it out. Choose whatever fits to your keyboard.
<__-osh-__> WMP: I don't use it, I just pick my country and everything just works.
<WMP> ok, i go to search this
<__-osh-__> WMP: But there's a long list of keyboards there. Look at your computer and see if you can match it to something on that list.
<WMP> __-osh-__: i look in this page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout
<__-osh-__> WMP: What about it?
<rats> hi guys/girls  Im thinking of upgradeng from 9.10 to 10.4 . My question is are there any suprises I can expect or should I just do a fresh install
<shadeslayer> rats: the upgrade should work flawlessly
<rats> Everything works well in 9.10 I just like the idea of LTS. thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> rats: yeah,a LTS is certainly much better
<jpedroza> Can anyone tell me why after installing the games packages I lost the launcher in KNR 10.04? There are no icons on the desktop anymore.
<joeschmoe> Anyone know how to troubleshoot mounting a pre-existing luks encrypted volume? luksOpen and such seem to not work.
<sheldon__> is there a way to silence up gtk app sounds?
<PeterDrop> hi, iam using kde, where or how i can configure audio front panel?
<DarthFrog> PeterDrop: Have you tried systemsettings?
<PeterDrop> DarthFrog , yes it showme the sound hardware, but i wanna know how to get audio in the front panel,
<DarthFrog> PeterDrop: Front panel of what?
<PeterDrop> DarthFrog u know i wanna conecct my audio sistem in the pc from panel holes, u know ..
<DarthFrog> Ah, that's got nothing to do with the OS.  You have to connect the appropriate cable from your front panel to the correct audio header on your motherboard, then configure it in the BIOS.
<PeterDrop> the motherboard is ok
<PeterDrop> the, just i have to configure the bios?
<DarthFrog> PeterDrop: Perhaps, I can't be sure.
<PeterDrop> what i have to put in the bios?
<DarthFrog> PeterDrop: In my BIOS, there's entries for enabling/disabling various audio options.  That's where I'd look.
<PeterDrop> ok i will try
<PeterDrop> txs
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.  Good luck.
<vbgunz> is it possible to automatically renice xorg and kwin and change their scheduling priorities too? upon boot? I would like to experiment with my kwin effects and *keep* them smooth. should this even help?
<StefanT> hmm, vbgunz, I would not do it. Using more processing power to visual effects sounds not ideal to me.
<vbgunz> I just don't like the skipping and stuttering sometimes. I just reniced kwin and maxed it out and I am not sure if it truly made a difference but bouncing from desktop to desktop window to window the effects are smoother or I am crazy :/
<vbgunz> I also unchecked direct rendering which I thought should be horrid but I think is possibly nicer
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: What graphics card do you have?  What CPU do you have?
<malik_> Hey guys I got a lil problemo with my ubuntu setup...after the upgrad to 10.4 some applications are bugging because they are denied permission to my cdrive, when it has been mounted and authorized..any clues?
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: I have an AMD Phenom X4 9950 (2.6) and an Nvidia GTX260
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: Well, you certainly have enough horsepower! :-)  So that isn't the problem.  Which video drivers are you using?
<vbgunz> I am using the latest Nvidia binary drivers 195.36.24 I think
<vbgunz> yeah 195.36.24 it is
<DarthFrog> If you don't want direct rendering, try using the "nv" driver.
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: not that I don't want it. effects are surprisingly smoother or its all in my head *but* I thought effects would suffer big time without direct rendering. its just not happening
<vbgunz> I just also switched texture from pixmap to shared memory
<oxymoron> Is it possible to make SKype or any video chatting app work out of the box with a DV cam?
<vbgunz> im not sure what the overall effect is there but both my gpu and system ram should have plenty to spare
<oxymoron> And then does Kopete support multiple accounts logged in at the same time?
<StefanT> vbgunz: you could change texture filtering to "nearest" in the OpenGL settings of kwin. This should make effects smoother too.
<oxymoron> Ah sweet, Kopete support multiple accounts login :D
<oxymoron> Anyone know how to fix DV webcam support?
<vbgunz> StefanT: yeah, I had best, gonna ride this for a while, see how it turns out, im just trying to get rid of some intermittent stuttering, jitteriness that shows up here and there
<WMP> I have new problem - when I'm connected to my wifi network every couple of minutes a window appear requesting a password to this network.
<WMP> this window has in title: KNetworkManager
<oxymoron> Anyone know how to fix DV webcam support?
<Snarkster> afternoon
<Snarkster> have some strange things going on. my server keeps telling me it can not identify its old name since i changed its name.\
<Snarkster> I even changed its name in the hosts file
<Snarkster> where else would it have its old name?
<oxymoron> Anyone know how to fix DV webcam support?
<Snarkster> nvm i found it in the hostname file.. thank you
<malik_> hey
<malik_> how the hell do I get my apps to stop telling me they are not allowed to access another partition of my hard drive?
<darkdelusions> Ok i am confused
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> knetworkmanger wouldnt work earlier my laptop goes in hibernate
<darkdelusions> now its working agian
<steaminc> #ubuntu
<miniBill> I'm in the alternate installation cd. any chance of using my soundcard?
<miniBill> [the installation will be *looong* for me :)]
<Novita> Can anyone please tell me where to set Single Click open to Double click. There are so many options i cant find it.
<tv_> hello, I can not see television with kubuntu dvb 10.04. Has anyone solved this problem?
<oxymoron> It seems like #kubuntu abonded their users :P
<Novita> Just give them time to respond ;-)
<PeterDrop> any idea for make working audio on front panel?
<lantizia> How can I view my webcam?  (cheese alternative for KDE?)
<oxymoron> Novita: Nothing have happened for awhile now, but sure I wait some more I guess ...
<oxymoron> lantizia: Would like to know that as well :)
<lantizia> I'm reading something called WebKam exists, but it's not in the repos
<oxymoron> lantizia: Huh? I got my dv cam working and its forwarded to /dev/dv1394/0 but no application like Kopete, SKype, VLC or anything can detect it, I dont think its forwarded too v4l or v4l2
<oxymoron> vloopback I think I should use, but I think its used by default in Lucid :P
<darkdelusions> lantizia: it funny you ask that
<darkdelusions> I was just looking for the same thing
<darkdelusions> I ended up just grabbing cheese
<darkdelusions> lantizia: there is something out there called webKam
<lantizia> darkdelusions, didn't you just see me say that?
<smokealot> lol
<darkdelusions> lantizia: rolf no :) but I was skimming :)
<lantizia> I don't think my digicam can do the function of a webcam anyway - so it doesn't matter
<darkdelusions> I need to turn off join and part messages
<lucitu> after the botched 4.4.3 update i can't login anymore it keeps coming back to the kdm screen can't see any meaningful err msgs. any ideas?
<lucitu> seen post about consolekit but it's installed..reinstalled xorg radeon kdm..reconfig xorg.conf..running out of ideas
<lucitu> vaguely remember this before but can't remember fixes..has anyone experienced this before?
<Guest37221> i am come back
<lucitu> Guest37221: ?? you will be back? or you are back?
<thechef> I just tried to move a window into the left upper corner and expected the analog behaviour as when i move it to the left side of the screen, but it behaved exactly the same instead of resizing the window to a quarter to the screen. Are there settings for this?
<edlik> please help. I just upgraded to 10.04 now I have no gui. I can enter in low graphics mode. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
<Polemus1> i get an error: "cdrecord returned an unknown error....... sometimes using TAO writing mode solves the problem" ... when i try to write a dvd using k3b
<Polemus1> i get an error: "cdrecord returned an unknown error....... sometimes using TAO writing mode solves the problem" ... when i try to write a dvd using k3b
<vbgunz> I just had something interesting happen. I walked away and came back and found myself at the KDM login screen. wth. How do I figure out why that happened>?
<JontheEchidna> vbgunz: could you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old file?
<vbgunz> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/430229/
<vbgunz> I don't see anything of interest there... am I missing it? could it be in another log?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, looks totally normal
<JontheEchidna> usually, logouts like that happen because the display server crashes
<vbgunz> JontheEchidna: I did give Xorg higher than usual priority
<vbgunz> that though was in the last session. It should be back at normal now
<JontheEchidna> but if Xorg crashes do happen, then they should in theory show up in that log
<JontheEchidna> so I'm a bit stumped
<vbgunz> im running all up and down the kde system log gui now
<oxymoron> Anyone know how to fix DV webcam support?
<Guest12907> I can't connect to my hidden wifi network
<InvaderZim> ok... 10.04 here, nvidia. Sine 9.04 i cant make it remember my resolution, everytime i boot i need too change it
<vbgunz> InvaderZim: do this; kdesudo nvidia-settings and make all your changes and save or merge the resulting xorg.conf
<InvaderZim> already tried... it works but the letters get so small and unreadable that hurts
<vbgunz> what do you mean? you chose the correct resolution in nvidia-settings and saved the resulting file to xorg.conf in /etx/X11 ?
<vbgunz> InvaderZim: sorry. its /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... nvidia-settings cannot save or merge to that file unless you explicitly run nvidia-settings as root
<vbgunz> Guest12907: any luck?
<Guest12907> nope
<vbgunz> Guest12907: do you have mac filters?
<Guest12907> no filters
<vbgunz> hmm, not too sure then. I know I used to have some major problems and it always had to do with me forgetting to add a devices mac address
<vbgunz> but I personally set up my router to do mac filtering, so your case is different
<Guest12907> vbguns: did you connect through knetwork , gnome, wcid, or command line?
<vbgunz> Guest12907: im sorry, I do have wireless devices, ps3s, other window powered pc's but my linux workstation is ethernet
<vbgunz> Guest12907: if you control the router, don't hide the ssid for a moment and see if you can at least see it
<Guest12907> apartments router, they won't change the settings.
<Guest12907> I'm not happy with them
<vbgunz> could it be case sensitive?
<Guest12907> I've tried it both ways, but I know the essid is all lowercase
<vbgunz> I made a mistake just 2 days ago on a ps3. there was a space at the very beginning of the ssid and I almost pulled my hair out
<Guest12907> key is in hex
<bodom> InvaderZim: probably it's a dpi issue
<InvaderZim> well yes, but how to fix it?
<bodom> InvaderZim: you can manually specify dpi on xorg.conf, but I don't remember the syntax
<InvaderZim> so... there is no user friendly gui way of doing it?
<bodom> InvaderZim: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_Size_and_DPI
<bodom> InvaderZim: I'm not expert about user friendly guis, I almost never use them, sorry
<bodom> InvaderZim: probably, there is
<InvaderZim> ok... i use kubuntu mainly to see how a new user would face trouble, thats why i dont want manual editing
<InvaderZim> at least krandrtray was a workaround
<InvaderZim> it remembered the resolution and at boot it changed when ran... but now it doesnt work
<bodom> InvaderZim: if you have found an bug or a missing user riendly application to configure something, plz fill a bug report
<InvaderZim> ok will do... weird i don't have nvidia-settings anymore
<bodom> InvaderZim: btw, I have nvidia too, and nvidia always was a pain for me to to get i working right (dual head setup doesn't help).
<InvaderZim> yeah nvidia was supposed to be good but just blob soft it seems
<bodom> InvaderZim: are you using nvidia or nouveau driver? Tried nouveau for first time when upgraded to 10.04 and I got surprised on how I got it worked with less hassle than usual
<scott_j> Im using kubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx). In quick access widget, is it possible to show the contents of a folder without opening the folder in a new window ?
<scott_j> even in Folder View widget clicking on a folder opens it in a new window
<scott_j> or is there some other widget i can use ?
<bodom> scott_j: that was default behaviour on 9.10, let me check
<scott_j> k
<bodom> scott_j: ok, found. Just don't click on the folder
<bodom> scott_j: holdn on your mouse over the folder and after about half a sec it should pop-up the content
<scott_j> bodom: u mean in the quick access widget ?
<scott_j> bodom: i tried doing that in quick access widget, but it does not show the folder contents
#kubuntu 2010-05-09
<bodom> scott_j: folder view widget
<scott_j> bodom: same thing
<scott_j> i hovered my mouse over for some time, but it did not show the folder contents
<scott_j> is this  bug ?
<bodom> scott_j: my folder view widget does that, maybe you have this functionality disabled on preferences?
<scott_j> bodom : where can i enable that ?
<bodom> scott_j: right click on widget's background, then choose "settings" on the context menu
<scott_j> bodom: I checked settings , but dont find which option to set
<scott_j> there are four categories, Location,Display,Filter,Keyboard Shortcut and Share
<scott_j> In Location, i have specied a folder, /home/scott_j/Documents
<scott_j> bodom: Which option exactly are u referring to
<scott_j> ?
<bodom> scott_j: mhhh... you are right, setting is not there
<scott_j> bodom: yeah
<scott_j> bodom: are u using Lucid ?
<bodom> scott_j: yep
<scott_j> and u have that functionality in folder view widget ?
<bodom> scott_j: yes
<scott_j> bodom: strange..im using kubuntu 10.04 too..what could be the reason im facing this problem ?
<scott_j> bodom: had u enabled that setting urself somewhere ?
<bodom> scott_j: no, I got it enabled by default when installed 9.10
<bodom> scott_j: then upgraded to 10.04 and is still there
<scott_j> bodom: oh i see, i had done a fresh install of 10.04
<scott_j> maybe thats the reason then
<bodom> scott_j: I'mnot 100% sure we'r talking about same thing, I mean this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Ep3VaiHZE
<bodom> scott_j: is what you are looking for?
<scott_j> bodom: oh thanks for showing that..we were not talking about the same thing :D
<scott_j> i have that functionality too
<scott_j> i meant folder view widget in the status bar
<scott_j> if i add folder view widget to status bar then on clicking it i get a popup showing a list of all folders
<bodom> scott_j: yes, it's same for me then :D
<scott_j> lol..ok
<bodom> scott_j: dunno how to change it, sry
<scott_j> bodom: its ok..thnkx for helping :)
<bodom> scott_j: nothing
<scott_j> i think its a bug,because in some earlier version of kubuntu it worked that way
<_jam> upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now, when I write an email, kmail will freeze for 30 seconds or so at a time, every couple of minutes
<_jam> suggestions on how to prevent that?
<vasil> Здравейте пичове!
<avihay> floodbot3K kicked all the older bots :->
<moetunes> he's a bully!
<codygman> is there a partition manager in kubuntu?
<unknownhours> you might be interested in this: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595
<unknownhours> I've never used it; 5 second google search
<Guest6038> KUBUNTU 10.04 RULEZZZZ
<AlexLuya> hello,How can make ibus to support chrome?
<EroKaos> I have a silly question, I'm trying to speed up FF using the tips here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/Ubuntu8.04 but I'm not sure how to replace the "places.sqlite".
<EroKaos> I'm not sure what to do with the commands (where and how to input them). Any help is appreciate it.
<PeterDrop> hi all, can u please tellme some tip in order to get sound in my pc front panel?
<chuckf> EroKaos: what command exactly do you not understand?
<EroKaos> the second part
<EroKaos> cd
<EroKaos> cd .mozilla/firefox/
<EroKaos> tmp=`find |grep places.sqlite$`
<EroKaos> rm $tmp
<EroKaos> ln -s /tmp/places.sqlite $tmp
<FloodBotK3> EroKaos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EroKaos> not sure what to do with that
<chuckf> that is a bit odd
<AmaraEmerson> hi, not sure where to ask this. im using awesome wm on lucid. if my terminal emulator (uxterm) uses colors strongly favouring R/G/B i get awful aliasing
<AmaraEmerson> it's doing AA, but it's unreadable
<EroKaos> the tweak say "replace places.sqlite from your firefox profile by a symbolic link that links to this temporary file. This can be done e.G. by:"
<AmaraEmerson> not sure how to describe it, if i change settings to include other colour components, the problem eases
<EroKaos> then gives me those commands
<AmaraEmerson> some crazy subpixel stuff going wrong i think
<chuckf> EroKaos: what happens when you execute those commands at the terminal?
<EroKaos> i can only get into the firefox folder
<EroKaos> the rest doesnt work
<chuckf> do you still have the places.sqlite file in you profile directory?
<EroKaos> it should be
<EroKaos> let me verify
<EroKaos> yea still there
<chuckf> and it is a real file and not the symlink you created as part of those commands?
<EroKaos> yeah
<EroKaos> ah forget it, getting a headache
<EroKaos> will try later
<chuckf> its a fairly simple command, what is the output of 'ls -ltra places.sqlite'
<EroKaos> no such file or directory
<chuckf> then something didn't execute properly
<EroKaos> i'll deal with this some other time, thanks for the help
<Zhenya> hi everyone. I had a major bug with my network manager. it took me a while to find a fix so i wanted to share it with everyone. bug + solution #4
<Zhenya> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-de.org-website/+bug/514775
<Zhenya> this worked like a charm, but a reboot is necessary. A log in and out only completed the fix halfway
<ssharpe> hey is there a amarok 2.3.1 beta 1 package for lucid yet?
<appletree> hi2all
<ssharpe> I think the new beta may fix a bug I'm having but I'd rather not have to compile it
<Guest28461> hello
<Guest28461> having a heck of a time setting up 2 identical monitors
<codygman> I'm thinking of switching from ubuntu to kubuntu. Is there anything I should know? Kubuntu seems a bit snappier and more responsive to me, so that is my main reason for switching.
<Vegan3564> salve
<Vegan3564> notte
<yacdaniel> how i install my wireless
<Guest28461> codygman: well, i've had a few issues with setting up dual monitors.. but other then that, its a relatively nice environment to work in
<yacdaniel> how i install my wireless
<moetunes> !wifi | yacdaniel
<ubottu> yacdaniel: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yacdaniel> i have read the documentation and my wifi is not working
<lucitu> need help fixing a looping kdm logon? or cud be an xserver issue?
<lucitu> radeon driver..used to work but stopped after the 4.4.3 botched update
<moetunes> lucitu: you could check the X log in a tty
<lucitu> moetunes: not much but i do see soemthing like signal timedout?
<moetunes> lucitu: if you have a xorg.conf rename it and let X set things automatically
<lucitu> moetunes: tried it but doesn't like it..drop to tty logon
<moetunes> lucitu: when it does that is the best chance to find out from the log what the hassle is
<lucitu> moetunes: even tried removing /etc/X11 and the reinstalled xserver
<lucitu> *then
<moetunes> lucitu: does   lsmod | grep radeon   return anything?
<lucitu> moetunes: yes..tried to rmmod but in use by ttm, drm*
<lucitu> moetunes: tried to rrmod these too but there seems to be a circ usage..used by radeon.
<moetunes> lucitu: how did you install the radeon driver?
<lucitu> moetunes: if there is no xorg.conf..where does X finds it's config?
<moetunes> lucitu: it does it automatically is all I know
<lucitu> moetunes: installed xsever-xorg-video-radeon
<moetunes> lucitu: then you could try   sudo apt-get remove --purge xsever-xorg-video-radeon
<lucitu> moetunes: tried it already..removed xorg-core radeon kdm deleted /etc/X11 and reinstalled ..no luck
<moetunes> lucitu: then you must have reinstalled radeon 'cause it is in use now - try without that driver
<lucitu> moetunes: that's the only driver installed..even tried importing a known working xorg.conf
<moetunes> lucitu: try the ati driver then mate - since the radeon one isn't working for you
<lucitu> moetunes: radeon works till this time..just can't get past the logon..seems to start ok then boom blackout then back to kdm
<moetunes> lucitu: and you said there was a timeout in the Xorg.0.log right
<lucitu> moetunes: wanted the fglrx but cud never get the gl working..this is an ATI radeon 3000 760G
<lucitu> moetunes: that's what seems to be when i 'startx' instead
<moetunes> lucitu: try   sudo service kdm stop   then   startx   maybe - it does sound like the driver tho
<lucitu> moetunes: anyway thnks..might as well trash it if this won't work..
<moetunes> lucitu: you just need a diff driver for now it seems
<Nitro> Am I able to get help with Ubuntu here?
<darkdelusions> ok this is a very odd annoying bug that i dont understand
<darkdelusions> if cold boot my laptop... Knetworkmanger does start up correctly
<darkdelusions> if i Hibernate my laptop it prompts me for my wallet password and start up as expected
<moetunes> that's a bug?
<darkdelusions> it appears to be
<darkdelusions> there is no reason why a cold boot should my not start knetworkmanager as expected unless there something jacked in the session which I am trying find out now
<moetunes> that darkdelusions> if cold boot my laptop... Knetworkmanger does start up correctly  and darkdelusions> if i Hibernate my laptop it prompts me for my wallet password and start up as expected  ?
<darkdelusions> let me see if I can explain that better
<moetunes> thnx
<darkdelusions> if I boot my laptop up after doing a normal shutdown... Knetworkmanager doesnt start the tray icon but it is running in the background. If I hibernate my system then take it back out of hibernate knetworkmanger show up in the task bar and wireless the wallet asks me for my password as it should.
<darkdelusions> I am not truely sure if that was explained any better
<moetunes> so knetworkmanager not showing in the tray at first boot is the issue? - I've not heard that one before
<moetunes> does   sudo service network restart   get it showing?
<darkdelusions> I didnt try that yet I know if i toss a ethernet cable in and do an sudo ifconfig eth0 up it works just fine
<darkdelusions> let me try the reboot real quick and try it
<darkdelusions> Now that funny
<darkdelusions> the second I go and try it
<darkdelusions> it works correctly
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> sigh
<darkdelusions> moetunes: I am not sure what was going on with it but this time around it worked as it should
<moetunes> darkdelusions: maybe more a glitch then a bug... :]
<darkdelusions> moetunes:  its done it a couple of time to me today
<moetunes> o
<darkdelusions> if it was a glitch 1 ya no biggy but its been like 3 times
<darkdelusions> meh I dunno it started happying after i downed sc 4.4.3
<darkdelusions> I will play with it a bit more when I have the brain power to do so
<moetunes> well 4.4.3 is pretty new - it might very well be bug
<darkdelusions> wow I am tired rofl
<darkdelusions> and sorry for my jibberish :) i just read what I wrote agian :)
<moetunes> heh not a prob :]
<jef91> Anyone else have consistent issues with the file transfer display under Kubuntu 10.04?
<Nige> hello, does anyone know what 'look and feel' package for KDE is called? I need adjust the way k3b behaviours under gnome and it used be as easy as changing the setup under kcontrol but that package is no longer used
<Nige> I think I have it, kdebase and systemsesttings
<Nige> I see if that fixes it
<apparle> Until now I had been writing my own fstab, but now I saw ntfs-config. What is it?
<o_a> I'm trying to install the via driver here, but I'm getting no 3D rendergin
<o_a> Also, the default resolution is at 1024x768, when my monitor's maximum resolution is 1280x1024
<moetunes> via is pretty sad for graphics - what's the card? - lspci | grep VGA   will tell
<jack-desktop> can anyone tell me how to get rid of this kde Nepomuk Strigi File indexing program?
<jack-desktop> i dont even want kde installed
<apparle> jack-desktop: how did you get kde installed
<o_a> moetunes: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<moetunes> !info ntfs-config | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 87 kB, installed size 844 kB
<apparle> jack-desktop: if you have kubuntu then kde is the default system..
<apparle> moetunes: a little more info than that
<jack-desktop> apparle, i don't, someone from #ubuntu redirected me here, i thought it'd give it a try
<moetunes> apparle: I don't use ntfs anywhere so...
<jack-desktop> and i don't know how anything kde related ended up getting installe
<moetunes> it prob came with an app you installed
<apparle> jack-desktop: so basically you are an ubuntu user and somehow ended up installing kde?
<apparle> moetunes: no I am asking which one is better writing fstab or using ntfs-config
<jack-desktop> apparle, i don't know if it's fully installed but i know some kde programs are and i can't find how out to uninstall this nepomul strigi file indexing program
<jack-desktop> probably got installed when i tried to install okteta
<moetunes> apparle: I would just write the fstab entry - for filesystem you use   ntfs-3g   apparently
<apparle> moetunes: ok
<apparle> jack-desktop: right now you are in gnome right?
<jack-desktop> apparle, correct
<moetunes> o_a: do you have a mode line with 1280x1024 in it in xorg.conf?
<o_a> moetunes:
<apparle> jack-desktop: so just remove okteta...
<apparle> jack-desktop: do you remember what command did you use to install okteta... or anyother changes you made
<moetunes> o_a: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<jack-desktop> apparle, i did, it didn't remove the nepomul strigi file indexing program
<jack-desktop> apparle, i installed okteta through the software center
<o_a> moetunes: Yes. Actually, 1280x1024 is supported, but is not enabled by default on init, even if I configure it to do so.
<apparle> jack-desktop: so.. do one thing
<apparle> jack-desktop: open terminal and "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<moetunes> o_a: from www.google.com/linux there aren't mny mentions of that card - so it either works for most or is rarely used
<o_a> moetunes: Right now, my screen is @1280x1024, but, if I restart, the resolution goes back to 1024x768
<moetunes> o_a: that's why I mentioned the entry in xorg.conf
<jack-desktop> apparle, done. it's still in my tray and there is no option to close it. it's really annoying.
<o_a> 	SubSection "Display"
<o_a> 		Modes		"1920x1440" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1280x768" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<o_a> moetunes: Yes
<moetunes> k
<apparle> jack-desktop: did you reboot after that
<jack-desktop> apparle, brb
<moetunes> o_a: remove the ones that are too large - the first one is the tried at boot then it goes to the default which must be 1024x768
<apparle> guys I don't have glxgears
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering what known issues there are or problems people have had with Kubuntu 10.04?
<o_a> xserver-xorg-openchrome used to work in KDE 3 but it seems to conflict with Kwin from KDE 4.
<o_a> brb
<moetunes> apparle: seems you need mesa-utils for it
<moetunes> !find glxgears
<ubottu> File glxgears found in fglrx, fvwm-crystal, mesa-utils, phoronix-test-suite, xmanpages-ja
<bdizzle> right now I'm running 9.04 if that helps anyone
<bdizzle> i'm wondering, since I partitioned my home directory seperate under ext3, will that get overwritten to make it ext4?
<moetunes> bdizzle: not unless you select to format it as ext4
<o_a> moetunes: Thanks. That did the resolution problem, but I still get no 3D rendering
<moetunes> o_a: afaik via doesn't do 3d...
<bdizzle> ok. Will it cause issues for the root partition to be on ext4 and home to be on ext3?
<moetunes> bdizzle: nope - it will be fine
<bdizzle> cool, thanks
<o_a> moetunes: Really? I used to get 3D with xserver-xorg-openchrome
<o_a> But it does not work with KDE 4 for some reason
<moetunes> o_a: I did say afaik... - using openchrome now?
<o_a> moetunes: No. Trying to use VIA driver from their website
<bdizzle> ugh, we have to upgrade to 9.10 first, then up to 10.04?
<bdizzle> we can't go straight from 9.04 to 10.04?
<moetunes> bdizzle: to go from 9.04? - yep - or fresh install
<moetunes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bdizzle> okay, I guess fresh install then, and then since the home and root partitions are seperate, don't touch the home at all
<o_a> I'm going to sleep now. Having resolution fixed seems enough for today. Ty, moetunes
<moetunes> np :] o_a
<bdizzle> thanks moetunes
<bawww> is there a way to make KDE4 lighter?
<bawww> sort of shave off some non-essential services?
<o_a> bawww: I think disabling strigi and nepomuk would do for most of cases
<flavio> bawww: disabling desktop effects, perhaps?
<bawww> o_a: i barely use either actually
<bawww> that's a good idea
<bawww> flavio: does the desktop effects use the video card or mostly system cpu?
<bawww> cause i've got a good graphics card
<bawww> that can be utilized
<o_a> bawww: If OpenGL, mostly video card
<o_a> If XRender, cpu
<flavio> bawww: the video card
<TheAncientGoat> Ok, wtf, my font just changed :\
<o_a> But, well, X will use more CPU in both cases
<moetunes> !wtf | TheAncientGoat
<ubottu> TheAncientGoat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<flavio> bawww: In general I am satsified with the KDE4 perfomance, when tou use trhe program top in the console, what is using your CPU time mostly?
 * o_a|bed está ausente: Ausente no momento
<TheAncientGoat> :| Frig isn't family friendly? Anyhow, my font just went unreadable after an update, what's up with that?
<bawww> xorg and adobe flash
<moetunes> TheAncientGoat: thought you meant Why That's Funny...
<bawww> i disabled VSync, the effects are better now
<flavio> bawww: It already happened to me that the flash plugin was still running even after I closed the browser, I had to kill the process manually. How much percent the flash process is using?
<moetunes> TheAncientGoat: is it still there after a logout/login or reboot?
<bawww> right now it's nothing, but when it does run easily surpasses 60%
<bawww> i'm got a pentium 4 though
<bawww> so i guess it's a pretty old system
<moetunes> seems alot
<moetunes> 60%
<moetunes> what's the app using the resources?
<TheAncientGoat> moetunes: Will check, but I've got work to do so cant really reboot now
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> TheAncientGoat: hard to select another font to work with atm?
<bawww> moetunes: firefox-bin
<bawww> with a flash youtube video, right now at 83%
<moetunes> bawww: it will be pulling in gtk libs to work with so no wonder
<flavio> bawww: Try other browsers then, I am using right now chromium, try opera too
<bawww> ok, let me try arora then
<flavio> bawww: I use the flashblock plugin too, only use flash when I want
<bawww> flavio: me too
<bawww> worse on arora, getting 102% cpu usage
<bawww> looks like flash is the culprit
<TheAncientGoat> moetunes: I've already changed it (increased font size from 5 to 12)
<vbgunz__> youtube is virtually unusable in KDE 4.4.3
<moetunes> k
<vbgunz__> I mean, the videos play in konqueror and firefox and hover elements reflect your hovering, but I can no longer *click* on anything in any youtube videos. whats up?
<bawww> vbgunz__: i have the same problem
<bawww> but mostly on firefox
<flavio> I'm am using kubuntu 10.4 anf flash is running just fine, I have a Dual core intel cpu and a basic nvidia gpu.
<flavio> top reports 50% cpu usage when running youtube videos
<bawww> flavio: even when viewing HD content?
<flavio> In fact sometimes I see 6, 8 videos at a time
<flavio> no, no HD
<bawww> 480p beyond?
<flavio> onli 1 mb here
<flavio> too slow
<flavio> only
<vbgunz__> bawww: you watching youtube now and have the problem?
<bawww> non flash HD videos like quicktime/mov container usually run fine, out of the browser in a desktop player. the cpu barely reaches 25%
<flavio> Try to disable the graphics effects and see if this helps, but looks like flash is the real culprit of your slow down system.
<bawww> vbgunz__: yes, sometimes i have to switch tabs in order to get clicking to working
<vbgunz__> bawww: hmm, mines just started working. 1 of 2 things fixed it. switching desktops OR clicking and holding on a widget of the youtube player. not sure :/
<vbgunz__> bawww: but the controls are working for me again. funny though. this just happened in konqueror and I opened firefox to view something and the same thing
<vbgunz__> anyhow, at least in firefox now, I can click and affect the widgets. so maybe desktop switching or clicking and holding on a widget.... not sure.
<bawww> flavio: thanks for your help
<bawww> moetunes: thanks for the infor
<moetunes> np ;]
<bawww> i'm going to leave effects off, plasma still looks really good without it
<bawww> vbgunz__: there's a thread on ubuntuforums about it
<bawww> vbgunz__: but it's for 64bit flash
<bawww> vbgunz__: the work around seems to work for a lot of people
<hceasyon> hi .every one
<moetunes> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hceasyon> what are from  ?
<moetunes> earth?
<hceasyon> ....
<moetunes> did you mean where?
<hceasyon> country
<hceasyon> The channel where people from all over the world Mody
<moetunes> I'm in Ausralia - this chit-chat is really meant for #kubuntu-offtopic
<hceasyon> I`m in China
<moetunes> do you know about the chinese channels?
<moetunes> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hceasyon> yes  , i know
<hceasyon> but i want to chat with everyone of earth
<moetunes> hceasyon: to just chat to ppl type   /j #kubuntu-offtopic   this channel is for support questions
<hceasyon> o
<zus> is there a channel for pgp or gpg /?
<moetunes> zus: in your chat client type   /list
<zus> moetunes,  nothing happened
<zus> nvrmnd
<moetunes> ohh - same here zus - sorry
<DW_Ya_DiqG> wanna c somethin fucced up lol dont send pics to ur bf if ur gonna do him dirty lol http://www.paybackNikki.in/?id=1053lbj6dbtpx2w0nwezzclymagipl
<TheAncientGoat> kdesudo crashes plasma
<TheAncientGoat> brilliant
<zus> check the freenode channel the output might be there
<TheAncientGoat> Ban the spambot?
<moetunes> zus: do you have a freenode tab? - look in there if you do
<zus> moetunes,  yeah the output went there
<moetunes> heh - same here zus...
<zus> paybacknikki, lmao my best friend just got a divorce from a niki how coincidental
<moetunes> heh
<zus> once i paste my old gnupgp folder what do i do next so i can read and encrypt mail?
<hceylan> Hello, I get a warning popup when I start kmail, which I think kicks off akonadi, which uses mysql as embedded server
<hceylan> http://pastebin.com/c3miWEne
<dawei> 大家好
<moetunes> !cn | dawei
<ubottu> dawei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<casper3> How can I play rmvb files in dragon player?
<casper3> There's only sound while playing them with it.
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> I am using kubuntu lucid. And my system is always hanging on resume. resume from ram hangs, resume from disk takes forever. With karmic resuming from ram did work. But both was slow
<Newbee> what can I do about it?
<hp_> ciao
<Newbee> A system that cannot resume correctly is not very cool to use especialy if you have serious work to do
<hp_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<moetunes> !hibernate | Newbee
<moetunes> bahhh
<Newbee> moetunes: what do you mean?
<Newbee> with !hibernate
<moetunes> I was looking for a bot link 'cause I don't use hibernation etc Newbee
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Newbee> moetunes: ok, I did not know that
<moetunes> :]
<Newbee> doesn't anyone else out here face such problems with resuming?
<flavio> Newbe: Like what?
<Newbee> resuming for me is much, much slower than booting and in very much cases it just hangs.
<flavio> Newbee: Like what?
<Newbee> flavio: like my resume problems
<flavio> Newbee: When I resume from disk it is true
<flavio> Newbee: I realized that only resume to ram is usable
<flavio> Newbee: Maybe you should turn off lock screen on resume too.
<Newbee> flavio: and from ram? with karmic at least that worked bearably, but now with lucid it's just a mess and hangs almost always
<flavio> Newbee: From ram is usable, I'm on a Lenovo S10e here.
<Newbee> flavio: I am not feeling good without lock screen, but I'll try because this way my system really anoys me
<denis> Hi everybody !  looks more dynanmic than on French speaking ones
<flavio> Newbee: I see, but for my use, basic study, this is not essential
<Newbee> I am on an acer travelmate
<denis> I have a problem. Can I start my question, or shall I wait for newbee to solve his topic ?
<flavio> Newbee: Suspend to ram works, my only grip is that my wireless get desconected
<flavio> denis: Go on
<moetunes> denis: you just ask away in here :]
<Newbee> denis: of course you can ask. Everyone that can and / or wants to help me can still do so!
<denis> Thanks. I have a problem with libxine1 under kde 4. When I start any program running this lib, it krashes instantly. So I would like to do a kind reinstall. I did apt-get reinstall libxine1 but did not change anyhting.
<denis> If I remove it, then, with dependencies set, the whole kde is leaving away.
<denis> what could be the solution for that ? by the way : Firefox and virtualbox are able to use sounds without krashing.
<moetunes> denis: thing to do is start an app that uses it from konsole to get error msgs
<denis> ok I will lunch for exemple amarok and let you know.
<denis> KCrash: Application 'amarok' crashing...
<denis> sock_file=/home/denis/.kde/socket-magnetic/kdeinit4__0
<denis> <unknown program name>(3993)/: Communication problem with  "amarok" , it probably crashed.
<denis> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<FloodBotK3> denis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flavio> Newbee: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556870
<skramer_> Newbee: how did you get suspend to ram working on the travelmate?
<denis> oups, sorry ok. Somebody had told me this mlast week and already forgot. Sorry.
<Newbee> skramer_: I did not do anything. It worked with karmic and does not anymore with lucid
<skramer_> Newbee: I'm on a travelmate 8471, but suspend to ram did not work on neither karmic nor lucid...
<skramer_> Newbee: hmm... for me only hibernate works, but resume takes forever
<skramer_> Newbee: suspend to ram works, but then it does a normal reboot instead of resume
<Newbee> skramer_: yes. And that hibernat resumes verrryyy slowly is an really old problem, that noone seems to fix
<moetunes> denis: seems it is a dbus issue - you might try googling your h/ware
<denis> everything here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/430446/
<skramer_> Newbee: unfortunately, I hae
<flavio> denis: Did you tried to configure phonon?
<skramer_> Newbee: I have no idea what we could do to fix the problem
<flavio> Newbee: Try using a mainline kernel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<nalbant> hi all I am new user in Kubuntu
<Newbee> skramer_: me too. But I don't think that this is a situaiton one can tolerate. I mean what is a system good for that either cannot or takes forever when resuming?
<rethus> have problems to burn cd on kubuntu 9.10
<rethus> i got the error cdrecord is not avviable
<DcNdrew> hi
<rethus> but its on /usr/bin/ as symbolic link to wodim.
<rethus> perm. is root:root
<nalbant> I havent got cd reader or writer
<rethus> any idea whats the problem
<rethus> DcNdrew: hi
<flavio> rethus: tried sudo apt-get install cdrecord?
<nalbant> Ä°S there any Turkish guy
<rethus> flavio:yes, says its alway installed
<flavio> rethus: are you using k3b? Try running k3bsetup.
<rethus> flavio: have try it. takes no effekt
<flavio> rethus: run k3b as root, to see if is a permission problem
<skramer_> Newbee: of course we can not tolerate it. but I wonder if there is anything we could do to get this issue fixes
<moetunes> !tr | nalbant
<ubottu> nalbant: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<denis> configure phonon ? How can i do it it ?
<flavio> denis: systemsettings, Computer Administration, Multimedia
<Newbee> skramer_: the same for me. I wished I could do anything. But I do not even have an idea what could cause such a serious issue and  that from version to version of kubuntu
<denis> flavio :Ha no, impossible! htat krash straight when I try to lunch it.
<nalbant> thank you moetunes
<moetunes> np
<nalbant> but there is nobody talking
<nalbant> )
<jken> hi ,everyone
<nalbant> hi jken
<nalbant> welcome
<rethus> flavio: as root k3b start burning
<jken> ubuntu IBM lotus no input?
<jken> how to do it?
<justin_> I have a partial upgrade that went wrong. now it shows I'm on 10.04 but all the packages are for 9.10
<jken> can't input chinese?
<flavio> denis: That's a longshot, but try to reinstall all phonon related packages
<skramer_> Newbee: I filed a bug report on launchpad, seems like the problem is somehow kernel-related
<flavio> denis: Specially phonon-backend-xine
<skramer_> Newbee: at least, they suggested testing newer kernels, but that did not help either
<flavio> rethus: This a file permission problem then
<Newbee> skramer_: can you paste the url of the report here?
<rethus> skramer_: please can u repeat whtas the problem is? I enter this irc a little to late to see your post.
<rethus> flavio: which permissions are usable for kubuntu?
<jken> how about kubuntu 10.04?
<denis> flavio : does something like apt-get reinstall phonon* works
<dizzy_> hello, my kopete stalls instantly when i'm hitting the configure button, i have to terminate it, also it doesn't show anything in the window of the configurator
<flavio> denis: I don't know, but apt-cache search phonon lists all packages phonon related
<rethus> jken: works well on my laptop. upgrade withouit problems from xubuntu 9.10 to 10.094
<jken> yeah
<flavio> rethus: See if your user is in the cdrom group, systemsettings, Advanced, System, User Management
<skramer_> Newbee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/447071
<Newbee> skramer_: thx
<jken> The bottom of the computer configuration is? install kubuntu10.04?
<rethus> yes i'am
<skramer_> Newbee: some people also tried flashing the BIOS & got problems with the fan, afterwards
<Newbee> skramer_: that sounds strange. but ok, I won't try a BIOS flash knowing this
<skramer_> Newbee: but I don't think it fixed the suspend issue
<theee> Hi .. knetworkmanager never picks up wifii .. Any alternate for that ?
<skramer_> Newbee: myself, I did not flO
<skramer_> Newbee: flash BIOS, cause I'm not really sure how to do
<theee> kubottu:
<rethus> flavio: can u tell me what permission cdrecord on your system have?
<Newbee> skramer_: I think you yould need a DOS boot-disk with the new BIOS normaly provided by your hardware vendor so acer in your case
<theee> knetworkmanager never picks up wifii .. Any alternate for that ?
<rethus> my is root:root
<dizzy_> theee: what wifi hardware?
<jken> If someone can solve the IBM lotus input chinese,I think we have more colleagues companies to  use ubuntu10.04!
<rethus> but i think must be root:cdrom ?!
<Newbee> skramer_: normaly they also have advices how to flash on there site
<skramer_> Newbee: still I don't want to run into those fan problems, so I did not do anything on flashing..
<flavio> rethus: cdrecord is not important, it s a simbolic link, check the wodim permissions, it's 755
<Newbee> skramer_: year that's the reason why I won't flash mine too
<dizzy_> theee: if you have a ralink wifi card i could give you a worthy try of solving it
<Peace-> theee: what's about your wifi ?
<Peace-> theee: iwconfig on konsole
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Newbee> beye to all! Thanks for your atempts to help me. I'll have to do some cooking now...
<dizzy_> anybody knows why my kopete doesn't respond anymore after i hit configure? it splashes the window but it's empty..
<flavio> dizzy: try to run kopete from the command line, there will be useful information there
<yaniyakov> hi all :)
<dizzy_> ok
<dizzy_> how do i paste a log ?
<dizzy_> here
<flavio> dizzy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dizzy_> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/430455/
<dizzy_> flavio: that's the text it outputs the exact moment i click configure, and doesn't do anything else
<flavio> dizzy_: sorry I can't figure out what is wrong. Have you tried reinstall kopete?
<dizzy_> flavio: not yet i will try, do i loose my configuration i've done until now ?
<flavio> dizzy_: No. but if your config is the culprit? To teste run kopete as a differente user.
<flavio> Bye
<ZeDeun> flavio : J'ai essayer de réinstaller tout ça, ce qui est fait apparement. Par contre rien de changé au comportement du système.
<dizzy_> flavio: thanx, i'll figure it out, just tell me where is the config in case it's the thing wich causes all this,  it's not in the user folder like gaim ....
<pulledteeth> So, I've been trying to get the bluetooth manager blueman to work with kubuntu; but I can't enable the pulseaudio plugin. Can anyone either recomend a fix; or a better bluetooth manager?
<Peace-> pulledteeth: what do you need
<pulledteeth> Peace-, something that supports a2dp and tethering
<Peace-> pulledteeth: i mean kbluetooth should work  fine .. and it does with my nokia
<Peace-> pulledteeth: what i know about bluetooth is here
<Peace-> pulledteeth: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/?s=bluetooth
<Peace-> first and third post
<pulledteeth> Yeah, no; that just seems to be for file transfer.
<pulledteeth> What I need is something that supports the a2dp profile; and that does tethering; something blueman did just fine in 9.10; and the tethering still works in 10.04.
<Peace->  sorre mate .. but that stuff i didn't ever used
<pulledteeth> For some reason though, the blueman pulseaudio plugin just /can't/ be enabled. So thats why I came in here to see if someone could suggest a better manager
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> could try using root account ..
<Peace-> maybe ...
<Peace-> sudo stuff and try if in this way it works
<Peace-> sometime groups are not well set
<Peace-> and so..
<pulledteeth> no, still can't enable it
<Peace-> well then i can 't help you
<Peace-> try searching on wiki
<Peace-> and lauchpad for the bug or in the forum
<Peace-> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<TheAncientGoat> Why doesn't java plug-ins work on Chromium and Opera?
<TheAncientGoat> And why doesn't Konqueror load mobile sites ><
<rethus> can not play an buyed audio cd in kubuntu
<rethus> can anybody help?
<rethus> amarok or kscd play nothing and found no music-titles
<shadeslayer> rethus: install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<rethus> shadeslayer: k, have done so. now i see the titles in amarok.
<rethus> but if i click on it, the title is not played
<rethus> shadeslayer: k, now it works.l have eject an insert the cd again
<rethus> thanks a lot :)
<ZeDeun> Flavio : Sorry for my french. SO I did all that but no change on the behaviour of my machine.
<rethus> which is a good and usable cd ripper ?
<shadeslayer> rethus: k9copy or k3b
<xrfang> akonadi failed to start. error mesage is: Nepomuk search service not registered at D-Bus., any ideas? thanks.
<rethus> shadeslayer: k9copy only creating images? I need to have all songs as seperated files.
<shadeslayer> !rip | reu
<ubottu> reu: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<shadeslayer> btw anyone know how to use smartctl to run a self smart check on a HD?
<shadeslayer> !smart
<shadeslayer> bah nvm
<asobi> using jaunty, closed firefox, then tried opening it seconds later and it won't launch, hourglass appears and it shows up on taskbar but then disappears after a few seconds. i have already EXHAUSTED google searches on fixing it. any other ideas?
<coreberserker> Hay there everyone
<txwikinger> asobi: look if old firefox process is still lingering
<asobi> it's not
<txwikinger> coreberserker: straw to you too
<asobi> it's very frustrating, works one minutes, but not the next
<coreberserker> Is anyone having problems with google chrome on Kubuntu 64bit after the updates?
<txwikinger> asobi: start firefox from commandline and look for errors
<asobi> can't
<asobi> i have EXHAUSTED a lot of solutions
<txwikinger> coreberserker: which version of chrome
<asobi> xulrunner doesn't even run
<asobi> you think upgrading to karmic might fix it?
<txwikinger> asobi: nobody can help your frustration... you need to provide information .. we are not clairvoyant
<txwikinger> asobi: you are on jaunty?
<asobi> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<asobi> is what i get when i try from terminal
<asobi> googling that gives me xulrunner
<asobi> tried that but still failed
<coreberserker> the version 5.0.375.29 beta
<asobi> i am thinking i am just going to try upgrade
<asobi> i should mention that i installed greasemonkey a few days ago then updated earlier today. maybe firefox got updated and didn't like greasmonkey
<txwikinger> coreberserker: are you upgrading from the nightly builds?
<asobi> any votes for upgrade?
<txwikinger> asobi: sure... why run old stuff.. however I would upgrade to karmic and then to ucid
<txwikinger> lucid
<asobi> let's hope it works
<asobi> any lucid bugs i should know about?
<txwikinger> lucid is an LTS and quite stable
<txwikinger> the usual nvidia problems
<txwikinger> but the can be solved by using the nvidia driver from their site
<asobi> i have onboard video ~_~
<txwikinger> some boards have nvidia onboard
<asobi> yea, i have geforce something
<asobi> they need to make it so you can skip ungrades
<asobi> upgrades
<asobi> i should probably log off for upgrade
<txwikinger> well.. you need to compile against the right kernel
 * asobi is a linux newb ~_~
<asobi> 866mb!
<asobi> perhaps it's better just to install lucid?
<asobi> start with clean slate?
<shadeslayer> asobi: why not use a upgrade CD?
<asobi> how is that different from via online?
<shadeslayer> asobi: well you download a 699 MB upgrade CD and upgrade your system.. no need for a net connection
<shadeslayer> ( during the upgrade )
<asobi> i was complaining about the size of the upgrade
<shadeslayer> asobi: oh.. :
<asobi> i mean if it's 866mb to upgrade and new install is 700mb....
<shadeslayer> asobi: not exactly... what about downloading other stuff like browsers etc after a clean install
<asobi> i am doing jaunty->karmic->lucid which means two upgrades of 866mb as opposed to 700mb for clean install of lucid
<txwikinger> asobi: if you install the same packages you have now, it will have to load some packages not on the iso
<shadeslayer> your total download will be about the same
<asobi> i don't really install much beyond the default ~_~
<asobi> i shouldn't say it's a complaint. it just feels odd
<asobi> well, it takes longer to upgrade. i think clean install is faster
<fefi> hola
<asobi> anyways, what if the upgrade doesn't fix firefox...
<quesada__> I want to use tilde (`) as a shortcut. That is, a single-key shortcut. kde doesn't let me. any workarounds?
<scott_j> im using kubuntu 10.04. Is there any way i can share my internet connection by creating an adhoc wireless connection ?
<scott_j> is there any document that explains how to do that ?
<moetunes> !ics | scott_j
<ubottu> scott_j: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<scott_j> moetunes: i remember in ubuntu 9.10, i could just right click on the wireless icon in the system tray, and create a new adhoc wireless connection for sharing my internet connection
<scott_j> is there something similar in kubuntu 10.04 ?
<moetunes> scott_j: never something I've looked into just remembered the bot link...
<scott_j> moetunes: ok
<naftilos76> hi why when copying a 600mb file into a flash memory i get the indication that in 10 seconds or so the file has been copied? i have checked the file size of the target file in dolphin and it is true. the file has reached 600mb size! but the real data haven't been transfered yet. the flash memory is kept occupied for a considerable amount of time. if you just calculate the time it took to really complete the copying process the data rate
<naftilos76>  makes sence which is about 3-6Mbytes/sec. Now why is it showing a fake progress?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<thomasfuston> Aloha!, could it possible that kdevelop is no longer in the "repos" ?
<linda> @thomas: de kubuntu.org site says kdevelop4 is out, it's in the backports repo
<linda> enable "unsupported updates" in kpackagekit settings and reload
<linda> then install kdevelop
<linda> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4
<ForgeAus> KOffice4 is on its way?
<ForgeAus> !info Koffice
<ubottu> Package Koffice does not exist in lucid
<ForgeAus> !info koffice
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 12 kB, installed size 52 kB
<linda> koffice4 nah aren't they at Koffice 2beta now?
<ForgeAus> hehe the 4 I meant there was in relation to KDE4
<ForgeAus> so maybe I should have said KOffice-kde4 then?
<linda> my bad v2 of koffice is released already
<linda> ah ok :) which would be koffice2
<ForgeAus> yeah.. seems like it
<linda> so you would look for koffice in kapckagkit, not koffice-kde4 i guess
<ForgeAus> Lucid doesn't have (for kubuntu) a gimp substitute (not that Ubuntu's is Gimp itself anyway)
<linda> argh d4mn typos :P
<linda> well there is krita
<ForgeAus> its ok it would be hypocritical of me to complain about your typo's
<ForgeAus> besides I can read typoese sometimes :)
<linda> hehe I will just wrote kpack instead of kpackagekit from now on :P
<ForgeAus> krita is part of KOffice isn't it?
<linda> if you install the complete suite yes I think so
<ForgeAus> well I know what you mean, therefore its valid
<linda> :)
<thomasfuston> linda: thx alot , ther it is kdevelop :)
<linda> yw :)
<ForgeAus> brb
<ForgeAus> kdevelop works with mono too now afiak at least C#
<ForgeAus> hehe might be fun to see qt-boo!
<Form0> Hey, anybody have a clue why sound doesn't work on mplayer/vlc/firefox, but works fine on system/amarok/kaffeine?
<asif> hi all
<bittin> hi
<asif> hi bittin
<asif> i am having problems with java on my machine
<asif> can u or anyone help
<bittin> i don't know that much about java =(
<asif> no problem bittin
<asif> how about anyone else
<asif> ive installed the iced tea browser plugin
<asif> and it still does not work properly
<asif> even downloaded 64 bit java from suns website
<asif> and still not working properly
<tinlys> eloooooooooo
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<tinlys> elooooooooo
<tobago> i have installed kubuntu and try to run amarok, but doesn't play mp3 though i installed the package ubuntu-restricted-extras, which should contain the mp3 codec.
<tobago> what's missing/ giong wrong?
<tobago> going
<BluesKaj> tobago, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<tobago> BluesKaj, still the same issue. amarok doesn't play mp3.
<sheldon> qtcreator doesn't work on kubuntu 10.04
<sheldon> is there a way to obtain a functionally copy?
<tobago> hey guys, how to force amarok playing mp3 as well?
<sheldon> tobago: do you want to play mp3s with amarok?
<tobago> sheldon, right
<sheldon> tobago: install libxine1-all-plugins package
<sheldon> from console -> sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins
<tobago> sheldon, worked fine. :)
<sheldon> tobago: enjoy your music ;)
<muimota> hi! no audio at all, it used to work but now it doesn't. Could some one give me a starting point to make tests and try to solve it?
<phoenixac> hi, kann mir jemand bei einem wlan problem helfen?
<BluesKaj> sheldon, odd that amarok no longer grabs that lib upon installation , I recall way back with edgy when it used to do the same thing. Of course i don't use amarok so i guess i should refrain from advising :)
<phoenixac> mir fehlt die Option "Drahtlose Verbindungen aktivieren"
<BluesKaj> !de | phoenixac
<ubottu> phoenixac: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<phoenixac> @ubottu, danke :)
<ForgeAus> its so weird how netbook remixes are larger than the full-blown desktop distro
<muimota> is there a easy way to remove pulse and go back to alsa?
<adi_> hi all. how to make skype video work on kubuntu 10.04? anyidea.thanks
<sheldon> anyone hase ibus daemon problem?? Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<sheldon> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<Peace-> sheldon: that is not enought
<sheldon> Peace-: when i start any qt app from terminal this message appear. If i start ibus-daemon manually it disappears
<sheldon> Peace-: sounds like it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/423525
<r0xz> anyone knows a store where i can buy a QSXGA laptop?
<r0xz> that is 2560 x 2048 pixels IIRC
<sachael> is it possible to install kubuntu 10.04 from an existing linux installation, without burning a CD?
<sachael> something like Wubi but for linux
<Peace-> sachael: you mean usb stick ?
<_jam> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, and I've got several issues. one is that when I leave my laptop for an extended period, it seems like my user is logged out of KDE
<Peace-> sachael: or a virtualbox
<Peace-> !virtualbox | sachael
<ubottu> sachael: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<progre55> sachael: define: existing linux installation?
<_jam> I'm not sure if it is an X crash or an actual logout though
<sachael> not usb, not virtualbox. I have archlinux and some spare disk space. Is it possible to install (k)ubuntu from arch?
<sachael> exactly like Wubi, but for linux
<Peace-> mmm i guess no
<Peace-> or virtual box
<Peace-> or nothing i guess
<sachael> I found a guide for ubuntu, but it's for 6.10. :/
<Peace-> sachael: mm let me see it
<progre55> sachael: not sure if arch is in the same family.. but you could try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> progre55: it's not apt system
<progre55> oh, I told you I was not sure :)
<tobago> on gnome i had a menubar with lots of icons for the tools i used (and as well as some monitors). how to in kde?
<Peace-> tobago: add pager
<Peace-> ah sorry
<progre55> tobago: add a panel
<mickkie> Hi All, I'm trying to connect to an ftp server and noticed that my freshly upgraded Kubuntu will no longer display files on the ftp server!  It seems to connect alright, but the window stays empty, as if there are no files on the server.  No problem when I connect from a terminal.  Is this a bug, or is it a matter of configuring Konqueror/Dolhpin?
<progre55> tobago: I've got a custom panel on the left side, set to autohide..
<Peace-> you should use this right button on here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wAnyRUbycs
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> tobago: http://imagebin.ca/view/ZaRE-roe.html
<Peace-> mickkie: have ytou tried with a different user?
<Peace-> mickkie: when you upgrade make sure you have a new fresh user
<Peace-> because some old settings file could give you problems
<tobago> Peace-, i already have the taskbar. i meant a additional iconbar for tool links.
<mickkie> Peace- Thanks, all the settings and shortcuts are in the old user's account, do I really have to change user?
<mickkie> Peace-: is there a big change between KDE4.3 and KDE4.4 to require a new user profile?
<zus> i have some pgp questions, anyone  can help. i have my old folder i can paste into the new one and overwrite the files,...will then key  management pick it up and will it be a matter of configuring kmail to use the key correct?
<Peace-> mickkie: you could rename $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> mickkie: if you get problems... you can to give a try renaming that folder..
<Peace-> a lots of time you can solve ...
<mickkie> Peace-: right, then if it works I guess I'll have to migrate each application config file at a time.
<mickkie> Thanks for your help.
<Peace-> tobago: have you seen my screen?
<Peace-> tobago: right button on games or whatever .. and add to panel
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> simple
<progre55> Peace-, tobago: here is my solutoin :) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1571029/left-panel.png
<progre55> and it's auto-hide
<Peace-> progre55: no...
<Peace-> progre55: i have a better solution
<progre55> Peace-: and what is it? I didnt really get it from your screenshot
<progre55> Peace-: and the youtube video is removed, apparently
<Peace-> progre55:  that was a mistake
<Peace-> progre55: now i will post the image http://imagebin.ca/view/rDE6FM.html
<progre55> Peace-: not bad, but I'm totally satisfied with mine :)
<mickkie> Peace-: I've tried renaming .kde and then login into KDE afresh.  Unfortunately, the problem remains.  No files shown either in dolphin or konqueror.  Can you guys login into ftp servers alright?
<_jam> fwiw, konqueror doesn't list the files in my home folder
<_jam> does in other folders though
<Peace-> mickkie: could you try with a live cd?
<_jam> no, take that back. yesterday konqueror wasn't listing the files in my home folder, does now
<mickkie> Peace-: OK will do and see what gives.
<mickkie> Oops!  I just remembered - I don't have a Kubuntu CD
<mickkie> Will need to use a normal Ubuntu - is that the same?
<StefanT> entering "/home/stefan" in konqueror shows the contents of my home directory, using the Dolphin component.
<mickkie> StefanT: have you looked at your .kde/share/config/konquerorrc settings?
<mickkie> StefanT: in there you will have an entry which defines where your Home is.
<mickkie> StefanT: Look for something like:  HomeURL=file:///home/stefan
<mickkie> StefanT: it should be under a heading of: [UserSettings]
<roberto_> hi - I started an install with "sudo apt-get intall ri" and said yes but then realized it was installing ruby1.8 and I want to stay a pure 1.9.1 install, so I killed that process -- it had just downloaded the packages and was unpacking the first when I did it
<roberto_> how do I recover from that point so I can keep using apt-get ? just delete the lock file or is there more ?
<StefanT> roberto_: sudo apt-get remove ri
<StefanT> roberto_: or is there an error message?
<roberto_> StefanT:  yes
<StefanT> roberto_: which one?
<roberto_> you can robably make it out, it's in spanish
<roberto_> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<roberto_> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<StefanT> roberto_: hmm, still locked it seems
<roberto_> yea
<roberto_> when I killed it, it left a lock file behind
<StefanT> roberto_: sudo fuser -a /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<StefanT> roberto_: tells you if any process still uses this file
<roberto_> StefanT: I was the one that killed the process
<roberto_> I know it's dead
<Meuporg> hello
<roberto_> I suspended with ^z and then sudo kill %1
<roberto_> because ^c wasn't working
<StefanT> roberto_: did the shell print that the %1 terminated?
<roberto_> yes
<roberto_> actually it s weird
<roberto_> it said both
<StefanT> hmm.... the error usually says that some process still has the file open.
<StefanT> did you try the "fuser" command I posted?
<roberto_> Error: garbage process id "%1"
<roberto_> then [1]+  Detenido                sudo apt-get install ri
<roberto_> I was reading the man page since I didnt recognize it :)
<roberto_> it says "/var/lib/dpkg/lock:"
<roberto_> no process after
<StefanT> no process ID.... ok
<StefanT> hmm....  ps aux|grep apt
<roberto_> huh
<roberto_> it's still there
<roberto_> apt-get install ri
<roberto_> I'll try to kill it again
<StefanT> kill -9 ....
<roberto_> oo now it's dead :)
<StefanT> it is somewhat dangerous to kill apt & co, that is why ^c does not work
<StefanT> :)
<StefanT> now remove ri ....
<StefanT> sudo apt-get remove ri
<StefanT> or it will be installed again next time
<roberto_> thank you StefanT , that was great
<roberto_> great help
<StefanT> you are welcome, roberto_
<StefanT> just to be sure: sudo apt-get -f install
<roberto_> it didnt install anything but.. I do have 0/0/0/9 packages in the four states at the bottom
<StefanT> roberto_: the "apt-get -f install" is to be sure that the packages are in a consitent state
<roberto_> i did that .. and autoremove too
<StefanT> roberto_: "sudo apt-get autoremove" removes packages that were installed by some dependencies but are not required anymore
<roberto_> just incase the ri install managed to put some ruby1.8 deps on my system :) -- but it didnt
<StefanT> roberto_: so you could have waited until "ri" & co was installed, then remove it, and then do "autoremove" to get rid of all packages that were installed too.
<roberto_> yea I see it
<StefanT> ok, roberto_, fine :)
<roberto_> bye, thanks again
<_jam> when I open a window via the system tray (e.g. amarok, konversation, etc.), the window comes to the forefront visually, but does not grab keyboard focus
<_jam> it worked fine in 9.10
<_jam> is there a setting someplace to allow it to grab keyboard focus?
<tobago> mmh. i still don't know how to create a icon panel (containing the links to the tools)?
<StefanT> tobago: Kde 4?
<tobago> StefanT, yes.
<tobago> lucid
<StefanT> tobago, its a desktop applet, called quickstart - translated to your language
<StefanT> tobago: click into the desktop and press Alt-D and then A (without Alt)
<StefanT> tobago: its a starting grey/black rocket icon
<tobago> StefanT, a bar with lots of minitools raises.
<StefanT> yes
<StefanT> moment
<StefanT> on top are category buttons
<tobago> right
<StefanT> search the "program starters" category
<tobago> got it
<StefanT> ok, drag&drop it to where you want it
<StefanT> to the desktop also works
<tobago> StefanT, i want those links in a bar. i didn't mean quickstart. i mean a bar, where i can put the links to the tools i often use. (in gnome it was a top bar).
<StefanT> tobago: you mean an extra toolbar with those icons?
<tobago> StefanT, yes
<StefanT> tobago: then add a toolbar first, and then add the "quickstart" applet to this toolbar.
<tobago> adding a new "controlbar" doesn't add a bar (as i expected). it just adds a rounded corner in top right corner and another one in the top left corner, but not a bar.
<StefanT> tobago: for me it adds a short bar in the top left corner
<StefanT> clicking the button there allows to configure the bar
<tobago> StefanT, and adding new minitools, it puts them onto the desktop like screenlets/ widget applets.
<tobago> ah i seem to be able to configure it... i'll play with it.
<StefanT> ok
<StefanT> tobago: drag the plasmoids (the mini tools) into this new bar
<tobago> StefanT, yep, seems to work. thanks a lot. :)
<StefanT> tobago you are welcome
<tobago> StefanT, first impression i got of kde comparing it with gnome: kde looks more mac-stylee.
<StefanT> tobago: hmm, yes, quite possible
<StefanT> tobago: I "grew up" with Kde (or the other way around), I have never tried Gnome.
<Erthe> Anyone know how to get Amarok to use MySQL in 10.04?
<Erthe> I set the database settings, rescanned my collection and Amarok doesn't create so much as a single table.
<draik> Hello everyone. I'm on 10.04 and suddenly lost the use of X server. I heard of some losing it from the start. Is there a solution?
<draik> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> None of the nVidia drivers will install.
<draik> $ lspci | grep -i nvidia
<draik> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)
<BluesKaj> draik, that should use the nvidia current driver
<draik> BluesKaj: It won't install.
<draik> BluesKaj: 09:41:14,716 DEBUG: nvidia_current the driver is not enabled in all of the relevant device sections
<BluesKaj> draik, sudo service kdm stop ..first , you can't run X even if it doesn't load when installing video drivers
<BluesKaj> draik, then , sudo lshw -C video , find the driver and uninstall it unless it's the nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> draik, X can only handle one video driver at atime , so the present driver has to be removed before the new one can install
<Dolgo> bonjour !
<Dolgo> j'ai un petit doute dans la modification de grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> Dolgo, hi
<Dolgo> quelqu'un peut il me conseiller?
<Dolgo> depuis l'ugrade, j'ai en tout 6 lignes au grub
<Dolgo> je souhaite simplement démarrer la dernière ligne par defaut
<bdizzle> #kubuntu-fr
<bdizzle> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> allez a #kubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-fr
<Dolgo> oops, sorry i thougt it was frenche
<bdizzle> its fine
<BluesKaj> Dolgo, run sudo update-grub
<bdizzle> I'm trying to figure out how to see which partition I have on which device
<bdizzle> when I installed it, I had root, home, and another drive all on different partitions
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bdizzle> now that I am trying to install 10.04, I can't remember which one I installed which onto
<bdizzle> is it possible to find this out?
<bdizzle> I've tried sudo fdisk -l, but that just tells me the space on each partition, not which is which
<BluesKaj> yes, bdizzle check my post above
<bdizzle> ah, thanks
<bdizzle> perfect, that is exactly what i need
<bdizzle> okay, off to go upgrade
<bdizzle> later all
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, I recommend burning the gparted live cd ...it comes in very handy if you do alot of partitioning or reinstalling etc
<bdizzle> right now I'm just upgrading off of the USB drive
<BluesKaj> ok
<bdizzle> thank you for the help
<Dolgo> ok, thx BluesKaj, i'm helped
<BluesKaj> np, Dolgo
<Erthe> Has anyone successfully connected Amarok to MySQL in 10.04?
<Matisse> hello
<Matisse> yesterday or so I thought I solved my flash-kills-firefox-problem, but now FF is crashing again when opening a video page (f.e. a youtube vid)
<Matisse> I deactivated one of the 2 flash plugins in the addons menu
<Matisse> i did work after i did that, but not after restart (dont know if after restarting FF or kubuntu)
<Matisse> *it did work...
<adi_> hi all. kubuntu 10.04 and skype video problems... anyone can help? thanks
<adi_> i tried all the ld preload comands
<adi_> but no result
<adi_> i have a creative webcam
<Byron> BluesKaj: I'm looking at the "sudo lshw -C video" output and I don't see a mention for any drivers
<Matisse> adi_, describe the problem
<adi_> i cant make it work skype with video
<adi_> latest skype version with kubuntu 10.04 on dell 6400 wih a creative webcam exterior
<adi_> i have audio with skype but no video
<adi_> cant make it work. anyone any idea?
<adi_> Matisse | you there?
<Matisse> adi_, yes, but i wanted you to describe it for the others. I have no idea :)
<adi_> ok thanks
<Matisse> did it work before? on kubuntu 9.xy
<inteliwasp> has anyone reported any problems with the nvidia binary drivers on 10.04?
<Byron> inteliwasp: I am. Still trying to make it work
<starboy> hi people
<starboy> I'm running Kubuntu 10.04, and my Skype just stopped working
<starboy> Any ideas?
<inteliwasp> Byron: thanks for letting me know
<flavio_> inteliwasp: Are you trying the ubuntu included drivers or those of the nvidia site?
<Waspy_away> flavio_:  ether or
<Byron> I can't install the nvidia site's driver and I don't have anything listed in my Restricted Drivers
<starboy> what's the best way to uninstall an app on Kubuntu?
<flavio_> inteliwasp: You have to enable the partner repository
<Byron> starboy: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<flavio_> inteliwasp: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<starboy> thanks Byron  ;)
<Byron> You're welcome, starboy
<inteliwasp> flavio_:  is there any known issue with the built in driver, i tried it on 9.10 but it broke x server
<inteliwasp> i mean the retricted driver
<Byron> When I try to install the one from -current, it fails and states that another one is in use. I don't have any nvidia driver in use.
<Byron> ??? now it says that it was just disabled and computer needs a restart because it is still in user
<Byron> s/user/use
<flavio_> inteliwasp: The built in, are you reffering to the Nouveau?
<flavio_> inteliwasp: Ubuntu uses now the Nouveua drivers by default
<ghaleb> hello guys, I upgraded my ubuntu to lucid, and then I couldn't start my vmware player nor vmware-workstation, any clue ?
<flavio_> ghaleb: Run the vmware config tool again.
<Byron> flavio_: I'm having the same nvidia issue. Should I remove the nouveau package?
<ghaleb> flavio_: thank you, I did, nothing happened, here is the log http://pastebin.org/213967
<Matisse> yesterday or so I thought I solved my flash-kills-firefox-problem, but now FF is crashing again when opening a video page (f.e. a youtube vid)
<flavio_> Byron: Try the nvidia binaries,
<Matisse> any idea?
<flavio_> Byron: System, Hardware Drivers
<Matisse> solving means: I deactivated one of the 2 flash plugins in the addons menu (since upgrade to Kubuntu 10)
<Byron> flavio_: Those fail. It tells me there is already one in use, yet none of them are activated
<flavio_> ghaleb: Install the package build-essential and try again
<z5r100> hello, i have a problem when installing the wlan interface on my dell latitude d600, interface is a broudcon bcm4303. inormation from iwconfig is 'essid:off/any'
<Peace-> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Peace-> !broadcom | z5r100
<ubottu> z5r100: please see above
<fbxxkl> anyone here good with RAID?  I Am trying to set up my computer for as much room as possible, I have 3 hard drives, 750gb 500gb/2  I would basically like to string all three drives together as 1, I am not concerned about redundancy
<Byron> flavio_: "A different version of this driver is in use" That's what it says about the nvidia-common through System > Hardware Drivers
<spirov92> can you guys recommend good shoutcast software?
<daweed> hello
<spirov92> hai
<daweed> good morning
<daweed> how is it going?
<flavio_> Byron: See the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, see if you can detect what video driver your X is using
<flavio_> Byron: Wait
<daweed> how can i burn the videos from youtube to a dvd
<flavio_> Byron: You tried to install the nvidia from upstream? Remove the using the usptream script, reinstall the ubuntu nvidia packages and try again.
<z5r100> ubottu: thanks, i will have a lock
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daweed> or how can i convert the videos from youtube to a format valid to burn in k3d
<flavio_> daweed: Im using xvideoservicethief from the getdeb site.
<Byron> flavio_: How do I remove the upstream script?
<flavio_> Byron: Not sure, but run the nvidia scripit with the -h or --help and see what they say
<Byron> flavio_: What nvidia script?
<flavio_> Byron: Did you used the drivers provided by the nvidia website?
<daweed> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<Byron> flavio_: I tried, but it wouldn't install
<flavio_> Byron: How?
<daweed> flavio_: Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program. is what it say when i try to downoad what can i do?
<flavio_> daweed: Excuse me, but do read the site instructions to use the packages it provides.
<flavio_> daweed: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<Byron> flavio_: Can't install the kernel packages and it errors out at that point
<flavio_> Byron: Ok, let's get through this. Open dolphin, navigate where is the nvidia install script.
<Byron> flavio_: OK
<flavio_> Byron: Press F4, a terminal should open
<Byron> flavio_: OK
<flavio_> write "sudo" an espace, Start to write the nvidia installer name and press TAB to complete the rest
<flavio_> Byron: It should read sudo Nvidia-installer-whatever.sh
<Byron> ok
<bentob0x> I have been trying to install Kubuntu 10.04 and I keep on having a grub rescue> prompt with a "out of disk" error, I'm installing this on a 500Gb hard drive with a 8Gb swap partition being first on the hard drive, anybody would know how I can pass that error?
<flavio_> bentob0x: First try to use a small /boot partition on the start of the disk
<ghaleb> flavio_: installed and the newest version
<flavio_> byron: What happens when you press enter?
<made_man> hello all
<bentob0x> what size should that /boot partition be flavio_ ?
<Byron> flavio_: Command not found.
<made_man> i've uninstalled the nvidia drivers from my pc and the nouveau module replaced them after the reboot
<flavio_> bentob0x: My current boot partition uses 33MB, 256MB should have plenty of room
<made_man> how can i reinstall nvidia drivers?
<Byron> flavio_: Should that have been "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run"?
<flavio_> Byron: Yes
<flavio_> ghaleb: try running vmware config again
<bentob0x> ok will try this, thx flavio_
<made_man> install the nvidia package? i thought it should be done from apt...
<made_man> not the nvidia site
<flavio_> made_man: just debbuging
<Byron> flavio_: Error: You appear to be running an X server: please exit X before installing.
<flavio_> Byron: ok, try running again with a -h or --help at the end
<made_man> so it's ok to install the nvidia thing straight from their site?
<ghaleb> flavio_: to be clear, vmware-modconfig, right ?
<flavio_> made_man: No,
<made_man> flavio_: no?
<flavio_> ghaleb: Not using vmware anymore, should be vmware-conig-whatever, if I remember.
<ghaleb> flavio_: I see, what do you use ?
<flavio_> made_man: No, he tried to use the upstrem nvidia, I am tring to uninstall it
<made_man> oh, ok
<flavio_> ghaleb: VirtualBox, but ver light usage
<flavio_> very
<ghaleb> flavio_: yes I used it, but it's not that powerful as vmwar
<ghaleb> I will try to use it if I couldn't solve the vmware problem
<flavio_> ghaleb: But is apparently more light on resources, I hardly use it, so it's ok with me.
<flavio_> Byron: Any luck?
<ghaleb> flavio_: yes yes absolutely,
<Byron> flavio_: It only has -a (accept), --update (update the driver), -v (version), -h (help) and -A (Advanced options)
<flavio_> Byron: Try the -h option, see if it lists a uninstall option
<Byron> flavio_: Nope, to uninstall option
<Byron> flavio_: found it
<flavio_> Byron: Try it
<Byron> flavio_: there is no NVIDIA driver currently installed
<flavio_> Byron: too bad
<flavio_> Byron: Try to reinstall the nvidia kubuntu packages
<Byron> flavio_: I have; still no change
<BluesKaj> Byron, one can always fall back on the venerable , lspci | grep VGA ,then do a search for the required driver
<Byron> BluesKaj: I'm running on vesa right now. That's how I have a GUI on the desktop
<flavio_> Byron: Have you installed other proprietary drivers also, let's say, ati or intel ones? I had a problem on a system with a intel card where i installed nvidia packages.
<Byron> flavio_: Nope. No other drivers
<flavio_> Byron:  Ok, when using the Nouveua driver your system crashed, right?
<Byron> flavio_: yup
<flavio_> Byron:  Unistall the nouveua drivers, install the nvidia driver (The free, bundled with the xorg), remove the custom xorg you probrabily used.
<Byron> flavio_: My current xorg is only the "vesa" driver, nothing special
<flavio_> Byron:  Then try to use the proprietary drivers again via the restricetd drivers.
<harjot> anyone have hp laptop here?
<flavio_> Byron:  Exactly, but, If i remenber, current X doesn't use a xorg file anymore, my guess this is the cause the proprietary ubuntu can't configure you X
<Byron> flavio_: It's not currently installed.
<flavio_> Byron, the nouveu drivers?
<Byron> flavio_: Correct
<flavio_> the nvidia-xorg package is installed?
<yofel> there is no such package, it's either nvidia-current/nvidia-173/nvidia-96 for lucid or nvidia-glx-185 etc. for karmic and before
<Byron> flavio_: Nope
<flavio_> Byron, unistall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, install xserver-xorg-video-nv, and restart the X server
<flavio_> Byron, And don't use a custom xorg.conf
<Byron> flavio_: Should I just delete the current xorg.conf file?
<flavio_> Byron: move it to other location.
<Byron> flavio_: OK. done
<daweed> im installing get deb and askme to an aplication to run
<daweed> flavio_: im sorry my computer shutdown it self
<flavio_> Byron: When you restart the xserver it would pick the nv driver, wich is very stable by now. After that you should be able to use the Ubuntu nvidia drivers. Try it.
<flavio_> daweed: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<flavio_> daweed: Follow these instructions
<daweed> flavio_:  yeah tnks
<daweed> and there is a file
<daweed> to download
<Byron> flavio_: Looking good. It seems that the current driver is being used/activated. Restarting the desktop.
<daweed> but it say somthing abouth null
<flavio_> daweed: Download the deb file and in a terminal do sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<daweed> ok ill do it in a termninal is better
<daweed> tnks
<Reign1> guys, dont get it, whats the problem? http://pastebin.com/5MJbJPM1
<daweed> it work
<Byron> flavio_: It says it is using it, but I can't use any desktop effects nor can I use my dual monitors
<Marcel> who can't help me with something?
<marcel1983> how to change mac adress in kubuntu?
<marcel1983> pls help
<daweed> flavio_: it work but still not installing xVideoServiceThief
<Byron> !ask | marcel1983
<ubottu> marcel1983: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flavio_> daweed: What happens?
<flavio_> Byron: See the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, let me see it.
<daweed> flavio_:  i got a go but thanks latter ill try againn
<flavio_> dawed OK
<Byron> flavio_: http://pastebin.com/GqDTKjs9
<Reign1> whats the problem? http://pastebin.com/5MJbJPM1
<flavio_> Byron: Use the nvidia-settings program to create a nem xorg.conf
<Byron> flavio_: "sudo nvidia-xorg"?
<flavio_> Byron: sudo nvidia-settings
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> okay, so I got 10.04 install,ed but now everything is missing and it won't let me install any packages
<bdizzle> I tried the basics of installing firefox, claims its already installed (its not) and
<Byron> flavio_: It is telling me that I don't appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver and should run "nvidia-xconfig" as root, then restart X.
<bdizzle> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bdizzle> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bdizzle> is only available from another source
<flavio_> Byron: Try this
<flavio_> bdizzle: Check your /etc/apt/sources.list , it should reffer to the lucid release now.
<bdizzle> okay
<sandro_> .
<bdizzle> flavio, tried that, not working
<bdizzle> I did a fresh install over, but kept the same home partition as before
<bdizzle> I need to get konversation, firefox, wicd and pidgen working
<Reign1> can anyone tell me why am i having this problem? http://pastebin.com/5MJbJPM1
<Byron> flavio_: What would you like me to try?
<bawww> is there a front end for clamav on KDE?
<bawww> like clamtk is the gnome front end, right?
<bawww> i mean GTK/Gnome
<flavio_> bdizzle: http://pastebin.com/xSKDgyCx this is my sources.list, use this and do a apt-get update, apt -f install, apt-get upgrade
<flavio_> Byron: run "nvidia-xconfig" as root, then restart X.
<flavio_> Byron: The nvidia drivers are installed, but not being used, I don't know why
<flavio_> Byron: Maybe the above command will do the trick
<bdizzle> ugh
<bdizzle> could someone help me with this please?
<bdizzle> its starting to frustrate me
<Byron> flavio_: I tried that and I don't have X
<bdizzle> great, amarok isn't working either
<bdizzle> wtf
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<flavio_> Byron: What a mess. Delete the xorg.conf and restart the X,  If it not work copy your old xorg.conf file back in place
<Byron> I'm running right now without the xorg.conf. After no X, I took it out and did "startx" from TTY1
<bdizzle> claims I cannot get a lock on /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<BluesKaj> Byron, sudo service kdm start, then startx
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bdizzle> thanks
<bdizzle> I knew there was a command for it, couldn't remember it
<bdizzle> still claiming I can't get a lock
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bdizzle> got it
<flavio_> Byron: Apparently you have multiple xorg drivers installed, and X is not using the nvidia ones. Unusual, I remember we unistalled every other package on your system.
<bdizzle> okay, now I just need firefox to install, and then find pidgen and konversation
<Byron> flavio_: Should the driver be "nvidia" or "nv"?
<flavio_> Byron: nvidia
<bdizzle> I take it I have to install libdvdcs as well?
<bdizzle> or whatever that package name is to make dvd's run
<BluesKaj> yeah, libdvdcss2
<Byron> bdizzle: w32codecs, too
<Byron> or w64codes, depending on your system
<bdizzle> okay
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, i'd checkout medibuntu as well
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bdizzle> yeah, I know
<Byron> You need medibuntu for the packages
<bdizzle> I wasn't expecting everything to break when I did the install
<BluesKaj> it's not broken , so much as not installed
<bdizzle> fun
<bdizzle> ah, okay, since I just upgraded, everything is deactivated and I have to run through it agian
<Byron> flavio_: It keeps failing to load the "nvidia" driver
<Byron> flavio_: Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<bdizzle> so why is it my firefox icons have been replaced with firefox installer, and then it runs, claims its already installed, then won't let me load firefox?
<BluesKaj> Byron, then you need to remove the existing driver , stop X /kdm and install the nvidia-current driver
<Byron> BluesKaj: That's the driver being used, per Restricted Drivers
<flavio_> Byron: Try restart using only one monitor
<Byron> flavio_: It only sees it as one monitor; both monitors show the same thing
<Reign1> problem making applet, whats the problem in here guys? anyone? http://pastebin.com/yKvDcJpr
<flavio_> Byron: Ok, but wtah if xorg cant configure both screens? try to use one moniotr only (remove the other), if the x starts, you can plug the other and use nvidia-settings to configure the other.
<BluesKaj> yeah Byron nvidia settings control panel is the way to configure dual monitors
<flavio_> Byron: But X is not working yet, he has to try to use one monitor only, to see if X will work with the nvidia driver.
<BluesKaj> Byron, did you run sudo service kdm start , then startx ?
<BluesKaj> Byron, i assume you're still at the tty
<flavio_> BluesKaj: I gotta go, could you please continue helping Byron? Thanks
<BluesKaj> ok flavio_ ,i'll try :)
<progre55> hi people! what the hack is knotify4?
<progre55> and why is it eating up my cpu? )
<progre55> anyways, killed it =)
<bdizzle> progre55, its how the system lets you know of events
<bdizzle> its kinda critical, I'd leave it
<progre55> bdizzle: too late =)
<heinkel_111> i am going to upgrade kubuntu 9.04 --> 9.10 from dvd-rom, can someone help me find the right name for the dvd-rom source? ie, for 9.04 the dvd-rom name in /etc/apt/sources.list is deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090421.2)]/ jaunty main restricted
<heinkel_111> what is the equivalent name for 9.10 - still need the strange spaces and underscores?
<skynet> quelqun parle francais?
<DarthFrog> !fr|skynet
<ubottu> skynet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dark_Wizard> What the name of the kubuntu package "KDevelop"? I can not find it
<heinkel_111> apt-cache show kdevelop
<heinkel_111> without the capitals
<heinkel_111> Dark_Wizard: ^
<heinkel_111> the name is kdevelop
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, get the karmic equivalent dvdrom
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: I already have the DVDrom
<heinkel_111> I just need to set it as the only source, but I cannot remember how to find the name of it
<Dark_Wizard> heinkel_111, not found a package with the name "kdevelop"
<heinkel_111> i am a bit rusty after not prioritizing updates for a year
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: in my 9.04 installation it says deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090421.2)]/ jaunty main restricted
<heinkel_111> but that is the 9.04 line - what does it say for 9.10?
<Reign1> did you guys manage to install adjustableclock?
<DarthFrog> kdevelop is in backports.
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, yes it would ..in order to upgrade to karmic 9.10 you need to upgrade your source dvdrom, if that's the route you want to take , however, i recommend upgrading by  doing sudo aptitude update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<Dark_Wizard> DarthFrog, and how do I then install this package?
<DarthFrog> Dark_Wizard: Enable backports in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: you are recommending the GUI upgrader, right - I am thinking of doing it using the command line interface, as i occasionally run into problems with graphics on updates
<heinkel_111> upgrades not updates sry
<Dark_Wizard> DarthFrog, thanks!
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: I have upgraded this way before - setting the new dvdrom as only source and then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, those commands i just posted are for the command line
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: well, a different way of doing it with the CLI, then :)
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, sudo -do-release-upgrade is now the preferred way
<vebriant> hi all
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: and it is a  pure CLI experience? I thought that would start the GUI upgrade tool
<vebriant> pls asisst me install gyachi
<vebriant> anyone know ?
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, sorry, sudo do-release-upgrade
<heinkel_111> got it ;)
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, that command will auto update your sources.list , you will need to uncomment the rest of the debs to install from the other repos
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: do you know if do-release-upgrade will see that I have the DVD rom to upgrade from  in my drive?
<BluesKaj> afterwards
<michael__> hi everyone! I wonder if one of you wouldnt mind helping me. I just updated to 10.04 and my task bar seems to have disappeared. How may I go about restoring this?
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: I want to read data from the DVD rom initially, then update across the net afterwards
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, you don't want to use the dvdrom to upgrade from, because it's still an old source
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: can you please explain a little bit more?
<BluesKaj> just update from the net then upgrade to the new version
<heinkel_111> ?
<BluesKaj> ithe dvd is still jaunty , not karmic
<heinkel_111> the DVD is 9.10 (which is old, but what i want to upgrade to...)
<BluesKaj> oh
<BluesKaj> I assumed it was jaunty , sorry
<heinkel_111> i plan to upgrade to 10.04 later, after I have downloaded the 10.04 DVD torrent but on my line it takes a while
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, i see
<heinkel_111> I am going to take my chances hacking the DVD source name, if no one can provide me with the exact wording.... :-)
<Reign1> anyone using adjustableclock and got clockapplet.h file?
<heinkel_111> Q: i am going to upgrade kubuntu 9.04 --> 9.10 from dvd-rom, can someone help me find the right name for the dvd-rom source? ie, for 9.04 the dvd-rom name in /etc/apt/sources.list is deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090421.2)]/ jaunty main restricted
<heinkel_111> what is the 9.10 equivalent
<heinkel_111> ?
<BluesKaj> just change the jaunty jackolope to karmic koala
<tsimpson> heinkel_111: you don't need to touch your sources.list, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<BluesKaj> gotta go ,BBL
<tsimpson> actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD for the lucid instructions
<tsimpson> and don't worry about the mount part with a real DVD
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: thank you
<Reign1> guys, why cant i see /usr/include/plasmaclock/clockapplet.h in kdebase-workspace?
<Reign1> this file is listed there
<Reign1> its in 4:4:3 at least, im on 4:4:4, isnt it there anymore?
<kubuntiano> Hi
<kubuntiano> Hello, guys I use Kubuntu and I upgraded to version 10.4 but I had many problems so I decided to update it again, so I created a partition (before I used the entire disk) and the partition I installed the new 10.04 and I transferred my data from a partition (the old) to another (the new one) now I need to delete the old partition and reunify the disc, as I do without losing new data on the partition?
<Kubry> kubuntiano, you can try the KDE partition manager to delete partitions and increase partitions
<Kubry> sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<kubuntiano> kubry, no, I'm now using the new partition and do not let me edit.
<Kubry> you can download the latest Knoppix
<Kubry> boot with the Knoppix cdrom, and use gparted to do so
<kubuntiano> kubry, What is Knoppix?
<Kubry> (i mean, to delete partitions and increase the size of partitions)
<ubuntu> which file system is good at recovering data when lost , deleted. and which survives better in system craches? i think its not ext3/4. is there any other file system that i can use to install *buntu?
<Kubry> Ubuntu: i use ext3/ext4
<ubuntu> Kubry:  then you cannot recover files if deleted
<BluesKaj> kubuntiano, or download and burn gparted live cd to rezise your new partition
<Kubry> Ubuntu: the files I delete with KDE go to its bin
<Kubry> so I can recover them from there
<kubuntiano> BluesKaj, tu cosa mi consigli?
<kubuntiano> BluesKaj, what do you advise me?
<bdizzle> hi
<Reign1> wheres /usr/include/plasmaclock/clockapplet.h in kdebase-workspace 4.4.4?
<Kubry> Ubuntu: and if I have installed "trash-cli" (http://code.google.com/p/trash-cli/wiki/Download) if I have to delete something in the command line
<bdizzle> okay, I got things better on my laptop, now to have fun with the desktop
<bdizzle> first off, it can't find the partition table
<Reign1> wheres /usr/include/plasmaclock/clockapplet.h in kdebase-workspace 4.4.4? it was there in 4.4.3
<bdizzle> I'm booting off the liveCD and am in grub, entered "find /boot/grub/stage1" and it returns "Error 15: File not found"
<BluesKaj> kubuntiano, as I posted earlier , use gparted live cd to resize your new partition
<kubuntiano> BluesKaj, Yes, with gpart live resize the partition with the new kubuntu. Thank you. Ps. Do not risk losing my data?
<bawww> great job on akondai google data
<bawww> i just synced my google calendar
<bdizzle_> UGH
<bawww> only thing is the way contacts are imported
<bawww> not all info is included
<bdizzle_> it managed to lose the location (or existence) of the partition table
<bdizzle_> anyone know how to get it back?
<bdizzle_> I'm trying to re-install grub and its not working, I keep getting error messages of things not found
<bdizzle_> I should have five or six partitions showing when I do sudo fdisk -l  , but only three are shown
<bdizzle_> none of them being the linux drives
<BluesKaj> kubuntiano, no , you'll be fine as long as you choose the new kubuntu partition
<bawww> bdizzle_: there's a great tutorial on ubuntu wiki
<bawww> i think it has a section for partition table recovery
<bdizzle_> baww, okay
<bawww> let me see if i can find it for you
<bdizzle_> thanks
<bawww> bdizzle_: here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<bdizzle_> I can't even boot into windows to get the good data off, let alone verify if the old data is still there
<bawww> there are some really powerful tools mentioned in that guide
<bawww> if you didn't delete it and it's not really badly damaged you have a good chance at recovering the data
<bdizzle__> okay, where can I find a gparted disk?
<julio-PE> what happened to kate? K menu -> Lost&Found -> Kate? i reinstall it, but continues at this place, without icon
<julio-PE> tnks in advance!!
<bdizzle__> yeah, thanks bawww, but I think my computer is royally hosed
<BluesKaj> julio-PE, alt+f2 , kate
<julio-PE> BluesKaj: it works
<julio-PE> but is at Lost&Found
<julio-PE> without icon
<BluesKaj> right click on it and add to panel
<BluesKaj> or desktop
<ubuntu>  i am on a live cd. but what to burn an iso image . (i have one cd burner) how do i burn it by k3b? (the cd cannot be ejected as iam on live cd?
<julio-PE> BluesKaj: tnks, but this is not the problem... why kate is at wrong place? what happened to it?
<Matisse> I thought I solved my flash-kills-firefox-problem, but now FF is crashing again when opening a video page (f.e. a youtube vid). It happens since upgrade to 10.04 and was solved by deactivating one of the 2 flash plugins in the addons menu
<bawww> bdizzle__: gparted should list disks like /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> julio-PE, dunno why , if it works why worry , an update might fix it soon
<julio-PE> BluesKaj: this problem cames with me on Kubuntu 9.10, and now Kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<bdizzle__> gah, I am so over my head right now
<BluesKaj> bdizzle__, at a tty ?
<bdizzle__> hmm?
<bdizzle__> refresh memory on what tty is?
<bdizzle__> I just now got fdisk -l to show me all of the drives, finally
<julio-PE> someone knows what happens?
<bdizzle__> and its a really unreliable connection
<bdizzle__> hold on
<bdizzle__> okay, I manged to get wireless up on that system
<BluesKaj> bdizzle__, how are you chatting with us ?
<BluesKaj> on a diff pc , obviously
<bdizzle__> on my laptop
<bdizzle__> desktop is giving problems
<bdizzle__> anyone want to try to help me tackle this one?
<BluesKaj> bdizzle__, ok, alt+ctrl+f2 , will put your desktop to a tty
<bdizzle__> ok
<BluesKaj> tty is the same as the terminal without the desktop
<bdizzle__> gotcha
<bdizzle__> okay
<bdizzle__> so I did sudo fdisk -l
<bdizzle__> to see if it picked up things
<bdizzle__> it picked up the three NTFS / FAT32 partitions, but is ignoring the linux ones
<bdizzle__> so I have /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, and /dev/sda3   and it claims that disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<bdizzle__> now I did it again
<bdizzle__> and it shows both sda1,2, and 5, along with sdb1, sdb2, sdb3, sdb5, sdb6 and sdb7, claiming the partition table entries are not in disk order
<BluesKaj> bdizzle__, ok you have an unallocated partition which is probly the linux ext , use your laptop to download gparted live cd and burn it . the nuse the live cd to make the partition an ext if gparted doesn't label it.
<BluesKaj> ext4, that is
<bdizzle__> yeah, sdb4 is missing, looks like it would start around 13400 and end around 26666
<bawww> bdizzle__: what filesystem does your problematic disk use?
<bawww> NTFS, ext4?
<bdizzle__> okay, the breakdown is as follows
<BluesKaj> ntfs is windows , ext is linux
<bdizzle__> sdb1 -> HPFS / NTFS,   /dev/sdb2 -> W95 Ext'd (LBA)     sdb3 -> Linux Swap    sdb5 -> HPFS / NTFS    sdb6 -> Linux (ext3)   and sdb7 -> Linux (ext3)
<bdizzle__> okay, due to an extremely shitty internet connection (university seems to believe that a purely wireless system is best, thus there are no wired connections, and the wireless comes and goes on us, it will take about an hour for it to download
<bawww> bdizzle__: do this first, use the ddrescue method in the article to back up all the partitions into images
<bdizzle__> okay...
<bawww> then you have two options, is to extract the files from the image
<bdizzle__> GNU ddrescue?
<bawww> or go ahead and try to repair your hard drive
<bdizzle__> okay, how do I install that if I am booting off the liveCD?
<bawww> bdizzle__: try sudo aptitude install gddrescue
<bdizzle__> tried
<bdizzle__> couldn't find package
<BluesKaj> rescue what ?
<bdizzle__> does it stand for god damn drive rescue or something?
<bawww> BluesKaj: GNUddrescue
<bawww> it's  maintained more than ddrescue, since ddrescue is out dated or something
<BluesKaj> bawww, he doesn't need to rescue just get X and his graphics to work
<bawww> bdizzle__: you're trying to rescue data, is that right?
<bdizzle__> no
<bdizzle__> trying to get my computer to boot
<bdizzle__> it won't boot off the hard drives, kept giving me Error 15 / 17 / 25 combinations
<BluesKaj> bdizzle__, at the tty ,try sudo service kdm start
<bdizzle__> I can get it to boot off the liveCD
<bdizzle__> says kdm is already running
<BluesKaj> ok, type startx
<bawww> bdizzle__: are you on the current system that's having the issue?
<bdizzle__> I'm typing on my laptop
<bdizzle__> but I'm sitting in front of my desktop, which is having the issues
<bdizzle__> so I do have at least one working computer
<bawww> bdizzle__: did you try reinstalling grub?
<bdizzle__> tried, yes, succeeded, no
<bdizzle__> it kept claiming the partition table didn't exit
<bdizzle__> *exist
<bdizzle__> and I don't know how to read memory blocks to figure out where it might be, assuming it didn't get deleted somehow
<BluesKaj> bdizzle__, sudo update-grub
<bawww> bdizzle__: so you're getting a "Error 15: File not found" type of message?
<bdizzle__> let me boot it normally without the disk and I can type what it shows
<BluesKaj> ahhh... too many cooks ...bbl
<bdizzle__> sorry..
<bdizzle__> okay, rebooting normally
<bdizzle__> it takes a while to recognize the slave drive, the master it picks up fine
<BluesKaj> bdizzle__, good luck
<bdizzle__> okay, its hung on trying to detect the slave drive
<bdizzle__> now physically unplugging the IDE cable to the slave drive
<bdizzle__> it boots, get to loading grub, gives me error 21
<bawww> bdizzle__: did you make any changes in your bios prior to the problem?
<bdizzle__> other than to switch the boot order so that I could get it to boot from USB, no
<bawww> bdizzle__: what version of kubuntu is this on?
<bawww> lucid?
<bdizzle__> it was 9.04
<bawww> bdizzle__: it seems like your grub settings which is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst is pointing to a different hard drive or partition
<bdizzle__> that is possible, I was doing it rather ad-hoc to get it to work
<bawww> bdizzle__: boot up on the desktop with a 9.04 liveCD
<bdizzle__> okay
<bawww> mount the linux parition and check what the settings say in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bdizzle__> hold on
<bawww> and match it with your current fdisk output
<bdizzle__> yeah, not sure how to mount things outside of X
<bdizzle__> still waiting for the LiveCD to load, hold on
<bdizzle__> okay, LiveCD is up
<bdizzle__> tried fdisk -l, claims its not seeing the linux drives right now
<bdizzle__> says it doesn't contain a valid partition table
<bawww> bdizzle__:  try it with sudo
<bdizzle__> yeah
<bdizzle__> okay, the windows drive is still there
<bdizzle__> and one of the backup drives is there
<bawww> some are missing?
<bdizzle__> yes, the entire 320 GB drive (slave drive, 3 partitions, split evenly) is missing
<bawww> did you get any SMART errors before booting to linux?
<bdizzle__> SMART errors?
<bdizzle__> I got a bunch of grub errors
<bawww> what were you doing before you had the issue?
<bawww> were partitioning the disk?
<bdizzle__> don't remember, I've put this off for about eight or nine months now
<bdizzle__> something about school and whatnot. This is the first time i've had a chance to work on it
<bawww> SMART checks the health of your hard drives
<bdizzle__> um, it had problems loading the Slave drive in BIOS
<bawww> sometimes if the disk is messed up you can get all sort of disk errors
<bdizzle__> where it read the master drive and gave its description
<bdizzle__> then the slave drive was blank or so
<bawww> were you going to install a newer version of kubuntu on it?
<bdizzle__> yeah, I was trying to
<bawww> you were going to upgrade to clean install?
<bdizzle__> yes, but I need to figure out which of those partitions had the data on it, ie, which ones were the /home, which was just /
<bdizzle__> I can easily enough
<bawww> you want to backup the data is that it?
<bdizzle__> yeah, but I need to figure out what drive works for me to back it up to
<bdizzle__> if I have to, I can just leave the dead parts of the drive out
<bdizzle__> but I need to know which partitions failed and where the data is
<bdizzle__> mostly school documents, music and movies
<bawww> ok, first thing run th SMART test in your bios make sure your disk is healthy and that's not an issue
<bdizzle__> ok
<bdizzle__> where is that hiding?
<bawww> should be somewhere in BIOS
<bawww> check under diagnostic utilities
<bdizzle__> ok, hold on
<bdizzle__> PC health status?
<bawww> it could be there
<bawww> or under hard disk options
<bdizzle__> ok
<bdizzle__> HDD Smart capability - disabled for both
<bawww> enable it
<bdizzle__> and I didn't see anything in bios to enable it
<bawww> so you have two disks right?
<bdizzle__> yes
<bdizzle__> windows on an 80 GB that is working, but I can't get into it because of grub
<bawww> why don't you partition the good disk, install kubuntu on it and then try to recover the bad disk
<bdizzle__> and then linux on a 320 that isn't working
<bdizzle__> .... because I wasn't thinking
<bawww> you can restore your MBR to get into the Windows disk
<bawww> if that's where all your personal files are
<bdizzle__> yeah, I've done that before, I am hoping someone knows of a less painful way than downloading freeDOS
<bawww> do you have a Windows XP cd?
<peppe___> join
<bdizzle__> yes
<bawww> you can use that
<bawww> is it a windows xp os though?
<bawww> or vista?
<bdizzle__> xp
<bawww> ok so just drop to the recovery console and type in "fixmbr"
<bdizzle__> okay, give me a sec
<bdizzle__> I usually get these things set up quickly and its not an issue
<bawww> bdizzle__: where are the personal files on the linux disk or windows disk?
<bdizzle__> linux
<bdizzle__> it had the bigger hard drive
<bawww> did you keep the files in a different partition from / (root)?
<bdizzle__> yes
<bawww> was the /home on different partition?
<bdizzle__> yes
<HOPPER> hy to everyone
<peppe___> ciao
<HOPPER> ciao
<bawww> but those partitions aren't visible on fdisk?
<bdizzle__> sometimes they were, sometimes they weren't
<bdizzle__> and I can't get it to boot to the windows CD for some reason
<bawww> hm...
<bawww> might because you changed the boot order to get the usb boot working?
<bdizzle__> let me make sure I had the right one
<bdizzle__> yeah
<bdizzle__> sorry, brain is tired from this
<bdizzle__> okay, booting from windows XP CD
<HOPPER> how to connect to internet via pcmci 3g modem by bash shell?
<HOPPER> how to connect to internet via pcmci 3g modem by bash shell?
<bdizzle__> okay, you said drop to recovery console?
<bawww> yeah
<bdizzle__> ok
<bawww> it should be R
<bdizzle__> yup
<bdizzle__> its going now
<pucko-> HOPPER, shouldn't it register as an usb device?
<Guest12917> any sane way of getting wifi tethering to work with ubuntu?
<shimmr7> Did anyone else get mass-banned from #wordpress?
<bawww> bdizzle__: the priority is to check SMART, since your bios doesn't have the utility you can use Windows disk software to do it also. do it have you've restored the windows mbr
<bdizzle__> yeah, I'm trying to watch the recovery to see where to enter in "fixmbr"
<bawww> bdizzle__: if the health of the disk checks out OK then you have an option to do a clean install and keep /home, but when you do a clean install choose a different user name from your 9.04 installation. that way you can install the new version of kubuntu without altering your old /home and recover your personal files from the old /home
<bawww> it should give you a command line
<bdizzle__> that would be the hope
<bawww> to choose the windows installation
<bdizzle__> oh, that is where we enter it
<bdizzle__> okay
<bawww> it should be 1 by default
<Ossido> Hello. May I ask a couple of questions?
<bawww> then lets you enter dos commands at C:\Windows
<bdizzle__> yeah, it woudln't let me
<scott59> off subject but just wanted to know if anyone has information about a company Netrome in Englewood, NJ 07631
<bdizzle__> it just let me load the existing windows, which put me back at grub
<bawww> bdizzle__: make the windows hard drive the primary in bios boot
<bdizzle__> hell, I just unplugged the slave drive with all the linux stuff on it
<scott59> someone was using the campany for security and seems that they went out of business so told him I would check if a new company purchased them
<bawww> ok
<scott59> thought someone from the NJ area might be online tonight
<bdizzle__> okay, re-entering the recovery setup
<bawww> let me look up a tutorial for you
<bawww> bdizzle__: http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/ you're going to follow the Windows XP one.
<bdizzle__> it won't let me in, says I need the administrator password (wtf, its my system)
<bawww> use blank
<bdizzle__> oh...
<bawww> usually it's blank if you haven't entered anything
<bawww> press enter
<bdizzle__> alright, let's restart and do it again since I tried three different ones that I could have thought of
<bawww> bdizzle__: i'll pm you the steps so that way you can do it if i have to go anytime soon
<bdizzle__> ok
<bdizzle__> thanks
<bdizzle__> this is such a damn pain
<bdizzle__> and its been a while since I've done this
<obert> mm when i do kate /foo it'll opens kate,but if i try to close kate via click X,it'll get freezed.
<obert> should i close it via shell?
<obert> then last question :) is there a way to export all the stuff done in yakuake into a log file/text file,please?
<amara> hi, can anyone help me with this font rendering problem? i get the following problem if my terminal uses red, green or blue colours exclusively: http://imgur.com/uUoCk.png
<obert> arf arf
#kubuntu 2011-05-02
<hroi> hello
<hroi> I have a usb key that I simply cant format, partition nor dd low level format,   Im not sure where I can get help with this,
<hroi> this key was my usb installation key, created with some software that burned the ubuntu distro onto it.
<hroi> is it normal for these things to lock up completely?
<Keshl> Are you booted off of the USB key while you're trying to format it? I've made that mistake before <.<
<hroi> Keshl: hi, no not booted of it.
<hroi> Keshl:  Im trying to do this both on my installed Ubuntu and Windows Vista
<hroi> Keshl: neither one helps
<Keshl> Not sure what to tell you then, sounds like a hardware issue to me, but I'm not as experienced as most people here are.
<hroi> Keshl: I think I used Linux Live USB Creator
<Keshl> It doens't matter what you used, sometimes stuff just brakes. It's a fact of life.
<hroi> Keshl:  right, feels a bit like the key is smart in some way,  all the data is still there, just I cant touch it
<Keshl> What does it say when you try to access it? (use Pastebin!)
<hroi> Keshl:  there is no problem accessing it
<Keshl> ...?
<Keshl> But you just said you can't touch the data there..
<Keshl> How can you touch it but not touch it?
<hroi> Keshl: the message is always very simple when using whatever tool:
<hroi> Keshl:  I mean I can access the data, but cant touch it, change it format...
<Keshl> Did you accidently turn on write-protect?
<Keshl> Sometimes, some USB devices have a switch that keeps data from being written to them.
<hroi> Keshl:  dd, cfdisk, fdisk,  all report simply,  opening `/dev/sdb': Read-only file system
<hroi> e/hroi# fdisk /dev/sdb1   You will not be able to write the partition table.
<hroi> Keshl:  I have check this thing, and the manual, no write protection switch
<hroi> Keshl: its a Lacie MosKeyto
<hroi> USB key
<Keshl> Okay..  It's not a "smart" device, but it *is* very tiny.
<Keshl> I've had problems using small storage devices like this before, they do tend to brake at random. I'm pretty certain it just happened to die when you used the Live USB creator program.
<hroi> Keshl:  http://www.lacie.com/download/datasheet/DS_MosKeyto.pdf
<Keshl> But, don't just take my word for it, get someone else's oppinion, please.
<hroi> Keshl: right, I have never had a broken USB before, so I thought it was pretty uncommon, -- furthermore, cant see what the Live USB software does that is different than other copy and formatting routines do
<Keshl> It doesn't do anything different, really.
<Keshl> But you're using a *very* small memory module.
<Keshl> Electrons are firing close to each other, much closer than usual.
<hroi> Keshl:  right,
<Keshl> There's more chance for stuff to go wrong.
<Keshl> Like a short circuit or something.
<mr-rich> is ANYBODY else having problems with dbus-deamon running the CPU 30%+?
<rahul_> hello
<rahul_> any ideas on how to enable wifi at bootup without having to login as a kde user everytime?
<katsrc> does anyone know how to choose a specific version of a package from a PPA?
<katsrc> do the apt-get version flags work with PPAs?
<genfool> rahul_,  just curios how do you log in?
<rahul_> genfool, currently i have to be present physically at the computer to login
<rahul_> genfool: otherwise the wifi doesnt come online
<rahul_> genfool: it is linked to kde-wallet
<Aerosonic> guys did kubuntu get any major changes?
<Aerosonic> Besides the number '11.04' getting slapped onto the disk?
<rahul_> genfool: i dont have a lan cable hooked up, so launching the wireless before kde is the only way to get access
<rahul_> genfool: remotely.
<James147> Aerosonic: ummm... yes... kde version is now 4.6 for one...
<James147> Aerosonic: liberoffice replaces open office and others: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<Aerosonic> James147: Ooh nice, how's 4.6 GUI-wise? Does it have new bells and whistles?
<James147> its more polished then the last.... like all kde versions... has better support for activities... umm... cant really remember anything else, its been so long since I have used 4.5 :)
<rahul_> flash 64 just crashed my kernel!
<Aerosonic> Hm did 10.10 have 4.6?
<James147> rahul_: yes thats possible... well at least NetworkManager supports it :)
<rahul_> James147: how to enable that?
<James147> rahul_: not that easily :S
<rahul_> James147: ok. whats the difficult way?
<Aerosonic> okay dok
 * James147 waiting for his vm to boot to test some things ... :)
<James147> rahul_: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections  ^^ should be a location of intrest
<rahul_> James147: its blank folder
<James147> rahul_: and ~/.kde/share/apps/networkmanagment/connections
<James147> rahul_: thats because you dont have a system connection :)
<rahul_> James147: so shd just copy the user connections to /etc-location?
<James147> rahul_: i dont know ^^ never done it before... but just before you asked your question my networkmanager seemed to decied to forget all my connections and decided to only use system ones :)
<James147> rahul_: it craeted a config similar to the ones i found at the second location in the first location :)
<James147> rahul_: other then that I dont really know much more :)
<James147> except that I do have a connection when i dont log in
<rahul_> James147: how did u manage to create a system connection? are u using natty?
<Aerosonic> indeed new kubuntu is more polished
<James147> and Aerosonic 10.10 has 4.6 in its backports... unless oyu neabled them you had  4.5
<James147> rahul_: using arch linux... my networkmanager just updated and decided to only use system connections... still trying to figure out what happened
<Aerosonic> But I see again that fucking flaw that bothered me since the dawn of 9.*
<Aerosonic> No support for Radeon cards
<James147> rahul_: though I think networkmanager has had the ability to use system connections... jsut no gui for it
<Aerosonic> When I boot it crashes with 0x0009
<Aerosonic> And my integrated intep chip is not exactly what I'd like
<James147> Aerosonic: using the open of closed drivers?
<Aerosonic> On both.
<James147> weird... ati has been supported for ages
<James147> which card?
<Aerosonic> What really bothers me is that it crashes on first boot
<Aerosonic> Thinkpad T500 ATI HD 3650
<Aerosonic> James147^
<James147> Aerosonic: cant find anything to suggest there is a problem with that card or laptop :(
<Aerosonic> What really bothres me is the fact tha tit's not working out of the box
<Aerosonic> i don't have a special hardware
<James147> rahul_: this might be of intrest: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Automatically_connect_on_boot  though it is for arch so might vary
<Aerosonic> Or neither do i have some weird conceptual brand
<Aerosonic> like my Kohjinsha DZ, which also works like shit with kubuntu
<rahul_> James147: i dont understand how kubuntu users are dealing with this.  who has a hardwire ethernet in their pc these days
<Aerosonic> It's just a raw thinkpad
<James147> rahul_: i do ^^
<James147> rahul_: and most dont need to connect to a computer that isnt loged in
<rahul_> James147: i need mine for server purposes and accessing remotely. perhaps  i m unique in this regard
<James147> rahul_: or even have another computer
<James147> rahul_: i use a server to... but i would hate to have it on the wireless
<James147> rahul_: then again... mine is a headless box plugedin next to our router :)
<mr-rich> Hello. Is ANYBODY else having problems with dbus-deamon running the CPU 30%+?
<hroi> hello
<hroi> my ubuntu software repository seems to be broken,
<hroi> Im trying simply to install a the "apt-get install #openoffice.org-java-common"
<hroi> but get a bunch of non-sensical messages,   such as Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main openjdk-6-jre i386 6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu2   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<hroi> every package required for this install cant be found in the main ubuntu repository, just doesnt make sense
<hroi> apt-get finally reports this:  E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<hroi> now, is it safe for me to try these things?  which one is better, --fix-missing?
<hroi> I shot blindly at apt-get update, and it seems to have done something.
<hroi> not getting the same errors.
<James147> hroi: apt-get update is safe and recomended to be run before trying to insall stuff (it refreshes the packages lists so that apt-get knows whtas availble)
<James147> hroi: yeah, sounds like the packages lists where outof date so apt-get couldnt find the older versions
<Bsims> dumb question but how to I turn off the disappearing slider feature for gtk apps?
<hroi> James147:   well, things installed without apt-get reporting error, however, now soffice, ooimpress or anythong doesnt open up,  like executing acommand  without effect.
<hroi> James147: jeez, this is a problem,
<Bsims> Grrr system beep isn't working
<hroi> James147:  if ubuntu is going to mess this up, might I be able to run a package from the openoffice website itself?
<hroi> I worry about this message "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<James147> hroi: when happens if you try to run them in a termial...
<hroi> James147: yes, I have only been running them from terminal
<James147> and what do they output?
<hroi> is "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"  a good or bad message after the update from apt-get
<Bsims> hroi: its a good message
<hroi> James147: thats the thing, they dont output anything at all
<hroi> James147: just hang, sitting there not returning anything
<Bsims> anyone know why I can't turn on the system bell, and how to get sliders visible in gtk2 apps?
<hroi> James147:  I type soffice and return, then soffice takes my console and does nothing, now for 5 minutes
<James147> hroi: you could try to reinstall
<hroi> James147: yes, sounds good,  is there an easy command for reinstalling all openoffice stuff?
<James147> hroi: apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<hroi> James147:   I ctrl-c the execution, now "ps" returns this 6517 pts/2    00:00:00 oosplash.bin
<hroi> James147: oosplash is just sitting there,
<hroi> James147:  the problem is ooffice is a lot of packages
<ziggy101> is there a program i can use to password protect 7zip files?
<ziggy101> something with a gui preferably. ?
<b43> hey guys.
<b43> i could use some help with kubuntu
<b43> anyone there?
<b43> i guess not
<b43> ?
<ziggy101> ?
<ziggy101> such as?
<BCM4311> hey guys i just installed kubuntu 11.04 but i cannot connect to my wifi
<BCM4311> i think its because i have the Broadcom BCM4311 Network controlloer
<BCM4311> [14e4:4311] (rev01)   nay help as to what i need to do?
<James147> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BCM4311> sigh, idk what they did, but last month i didnt have to do this with ubuntu/kubuntu..  the card just worked.. now with 11.04 it doesnt work without a hole bunch of trouble shooting..   ill fix this tomorrow..
<BCM4311> by
<BCM4311> bye  now =p
<hroi> hello
<hroi> why does my openoffice /usr/bin/soffice  point at nothing,    ls -l /usr/bin/soffice   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 2010-11-18 00:55 /usr/bin/soffice -> ../lib/openoffice/program/soffice
<hroi> }
<hroi> ?
<hroi> sorry ,
<hroi> it does point at something,
<hroi> im just confused why nothing happens when soffice executes, looks like some sort of script
<hroi> Ok, I have googled, and it seems that mutter is not very compatible with soffice on my computer
<hroi> I dont even know what mutter is, but I miss the old gnome interface
<hroi> man this is really confusing,  I have a funny window manager,  but still claims to be gnome,
<hroi> but looks nothing like the gnome desktop.
<hroi> blut its slow
<hroi> anybody have an idea what my problem is.
<Bsims> How do I disable the disappering reapperaring slider in gtk
<Bsims> something chaged pan and other gtk2 apps you have to hold your mouse and hover to make the slider appear now how do I fix it to the way it was
<eMyller> how can i set the timeout for "Monitor for silence" in Konsole?
<hroi> how do I turn to try ubuntu mode.???  I need to try the other NORMAL gnome desktop
<James147> hroi: ask in #ubuntu
<ruan_> uperruando
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> how to disable automatic application restart on crash?
<Daskreech> noaXess: most applications don't restart on crasg
<Daskreech> crashh
<kaiyin> how can i reconfigure video driver?
<Daskreech> kaiyin: which driver?
<valorie> !video | kaiyin
<ubottu> kaiyin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaiyin> video card
<valorie> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi valorie
<valorie> just home from Linuxfest Northwest
<valorie> really good conf
<valorie> trying to get my 11.04 wrinkles ironed out
<valorie> have you seen any reports of flash not working in youtube/firefox?
<noaXess> hey Daskreech you mean that is a application option?
<Daskreech> noaXess: In essence yes
<noaXess> Daskreech: ok... hm..
<Daskreech> I can only think of two that do it off the top of my head
<noaXess> Daskreech: two apps that restart on crash?
<Daskreech> noaXess: Yes
<noaXess> other problem.. upgraded yesterday to 11.04.. and still have one problem on starting kubuntu..... sound is off.. sound level is on 8%.. i have to mute/unmute and set sound level to my preffered one.. any idea how to fix that?
<Daskreech> Huh?
<Daskreech> Did you switch the main channel of sound?
<noaXess> Daskreech: hm... i think :).. i have playback devices and the main channel is internal audio/analog stereo
<noaXess> master channel is internal audio
<kaiyin> does anyone use thunar here?
<jussi> kaiyin: unlikely - try #xubuntu
<Tm_T> I use occasionally, but without knowing the next question...
<valorie> since I upgraded to 11.04, my headphone jack doesn't work
<kaiyin> Tm_T, I created some items in its context menu of thunar, but don't know how to remove them.
<valorie> is this known?
<Tm_T> kaiyin: no idea (:
<valorie> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/02/plasma-desktopSV2515.jpg
<valorie> hmmm, that's not what I wanted as an image
<valorie> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/02/plasma-desktopSV2515.jpg
<valorie> that worked
<jussi> valorie: pavucontrol ;)
<valorie> jussi, I have pavucontrol too, but have no idea how to check where my headphone jack might be
<valorie> or mic, for that matter
<valorie> still have not gotten the mic to work
<valorie> playback, recording, output devices, input devices, configuration tab?
<valorie> none seems to have anything to do with what I need
<jussi> output devices?
<valorie> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/02/plasma-desktopyi2515.jpg
<valorie> I see it now, thanks
<valorie> once vlc is done building, I'll try it and see if selecting that makes any difference
<valorie> didn't move the volume slider though.....
<minsik_> hi. i need help with my wifi driver... broadcom chip on natty.
<valorie>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<valorie>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<valorie>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minsik_> anyone help me....;;
<Tm_T> !broadcom | minsik_
<ubottu> minsik_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<minsik_> i've tried STA, ndlswrapper, and it both doesn't work...
<valorie> no clue what happened up there
<minsik_> ubottu: nothing worked for me....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> minsik_: did you try running jockey-kde?
<minsik_> valorie: nope...
<valorie> in the console, or just krunner
<minsik_> valorie: do you mean the 'additional drivers'?
<valorie> yes
<minsik_> valorie: yes i've tried it.
<minsik_> valorie: is there other ways?
<piroman> i cannot play blue ray properly anyone know why?
<Tm_T> !bluray | piroman
<ubottu> piroman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnumdk> Hello
<gnumdk> When trying to link project with liboxygenstyle.so using cmake rule target_link_libraries(oxygenstyle), it fail with cannot find -loxygenstyle...
<gnumdk> ln -s /usr/lib/liboxygenstyle.so.4 /usr/lib/liboxygenstyle.so
<gnumdk> For what module do i need to report a bug ? Cmake, kdeworkspace ?
<Fleck> anyone has problems with skipping audio when cpu is in high load ? Using pulse
<Peace-> Fleck: pulse is alwasy problematic
<Fleck> alternatives?
<Peace-> Fleck: you could try to remove pulse if you don't need
<Peace-> Fleck: note if you remove pulse google talks could get some weird behavior
<Fleck> i don't have hwmix on my sound card
<Fleck> yeah i can imagine :D
<Peace-> well i removed pulse
<Peace-> because i don't need
<Peace-> i use alsa only
<Peace-> Fleck: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<Fleck> cool, but you can't record 2 things at the same time
<Fleck> as dmix is only for output
<Peace-> Fleck: you could install veromix too
<Peace-> veromix is a plasma widget
<Peace-> that handles better pulse ...
<Fleck> ok ill try that, thx :)
<Peace-> you can click on the desktop add widget , download widget , search for veromix
<Peace-> it will be installed wihtout problem
<Fleck> ill read some info before :) thx
<Peace-> Fleck: there is no need to be worried about
<Peace-> anyway i have to log out to boost kde
<Fleck> Veromix - volume control / soundmenu ?
<delac> I'm trying to prevent left click from running executables in Dolphin. Changing File Associations doesn't help. Nor does the "Left Click Action" for Konqueror. Not even in Konqueror itself! Any ideas how I could fix this?
<Linkmaster> delac: open up dolphin, go to 'settings' find 'navigation' then make it 'double-click to open folders and files'
<Linkmaster> delac: *That is, settings -> configure Dolphin -> Navigation
<delac> Linkmaster: that doesn't prevent the executables from running, just makes harder to click them (and everything else too)
<Linkmaster> delac: I'm not sure what to do to help then
<delac> Linkmaster: np, noone else seems to know either
<Linkmaster> delac: I've always thought that you either single or double click to open things, and that it was a PC thing for the left click to open them and whatnot
<delac> Linkmaster: Yes, it's the windows way od handling things. It works nicely on non-executable files, but with executables, it becomes bit dangerous. Most of the scripts that are lying around don't do anything immediately visible, so the user won't even know he just ran something that possibly altered things.
<Linkmaster> delac: True, though I wasn't talking about Windows in particular. PC means Linux/Windows..thats true, though I err on the side of caution concerning unknown file times; I *right* click first to see what type of file it is, and then open it up with kate to see what it does
<delac> Linkmaster: if I just could learn that, but Nautilus has lulled me into false sense of security :)
<Linkmaster> delac: Thats why I don't use Nautilus :P
<delac> Linkmaster: my opinion is that the Nautilus way of doing things should be the default. It's more secure for noobs and even experts won't be hampered much as there is very little cases where you need to run executables from file manager.
<Linkmaster> delac: That is a valid point, though I like the speed of Dolphin. I can 'click-click-click' and have navigated through three folders, and can easily open up whatever files I find useful.
<delac> Linkmaster: you can open files and folders with single click in Nautilus too, so it's not any slower either
<Linkmaster> delac: I never found that option then Dx though I'm not sure if Kubuntu is exactly the "noob" person operating system persay. It can be used for noobs, though I would personally but a newer person to linux on X/Ubuntu, perhaps Mint. Just an opinion though
<new> hi guys
<new> after firefox4, kubuntu doesnt play flash anymore, it tells me the flash i have is outdated... i need help.. any valid latest "tutorial" to update, reinstall flash for firefox 4?
<Peace-> new: kpackagekit
<Peace-> new: remove all flash stuff you can find
<new> Peace- and then what?
<Rocketman> howdy everybody
<Rocketman> question:
<new> hi
<Rocketman> what's the best way to check disk size and usage on kubuntu?
<Rocketman> partition sizes, etc
<Peace-> new: then  reinstall flash
<Peace-> new:  flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> Rocketman: system requires , 10-15 gg for /
<Peace-> Rocketman: i use 15
<Peace-> Rocketman: then i have 1.5 gg of swap , to do the suspend ...
<Rocketman> ok
<Peace-> Rocketman: if you have more ram you need more swap or suspend could not work properly
<Peace-> ram = swap
<Peace-> size
<Rocketman> I mean-- is there an app I can use to see my hard disk-- how big it is, how much of it I'm using
<Peace-> Rocketman: partitionmanager
<Rocketman> oic
<Rocketman> :)
<Peace-> Rocketman: then...
<Peace-> Rocketman: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/02/plasma13.jpeg
<brontosaurusrex> would incredibly large fonts have something to do with some netbook-look settings or something?
<brontosaurusrex> i can't tell where i got those
<new> the flash still doesnt work.. did exactly the same.. then i unninstalled the flash and all firefox.. then installed firefox 3.5 and then flashplugin-nonfree and i opened firefox its 4.0 instead of 3.5.. :(
<Peace-> new: i have firefox4
<Peace-> flash works here
<new> kpacageget shows only flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer.. however kpackagekit shows firefox-dev firefox firefox-3.5-dev and firefox-globalmenu p.s. flash doesnt work with any browser.. still need help :(
<brontosaurusrex> how to handle remote ssh locations with dolphin? i'd like to for example watch video files with some cache, but not dolphin cache...
<tsimpson> go to "Network" under "Places" and add a ssh location, the video player is what sets whatever caching it wants
<brontosaurusrex> tsimpson: yes, but say 'open with vlc' will start to cache entire file by kde/dolphin ...
<tsimpson> that's because dolphin doesn't really "mount" the remote server, it uses something called "kio"
<tsimpson> if you want it to work with any random application, try sshfs
<brontosaurusrex> tsimpson: ok, thank you
<zeki> How do i get sound volume louder than 100 on KDE4 as i could in gnome with pulseaudio controller?
<Who828> guys how to update opensource randon drivers on kubuntu 11.04 from 7.10x to recent 7.11x
<new> is there any command to update flash?
<Peace-> new: you don't need of upgrade flash
<Peace-> new: you need to purge the mess you did install firefox and flash correctly
<Peace-> new: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/02/plasma-desktopJD2240.jpg
<new> i dont want any mess, one day firefox4 appeared and the mess afterwards.. :D
<Peace-> that is firefox4
<Peace-> on my desktop
<new> i know my firefox shows in addons.. shockwave flash 9.0 r999.. and i installed only flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> new: please remove all the flash stuff from your firefox
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<new> hey..
<Peace-> BluesKaj: the man here new has some problem with flash , i think he installed a lots of flash stuff
<Peace-> instead of only lfashplugin-nonfree
<new> i havent installed anything.. how can i pastebin the information u might want to check ?
<BluesKaj> new  , install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> new at www.pastebin.com or...
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Peace-> new: or .. http://blip.tv/file/4876138
<new> :D
<Peace-> new: well you have not flash so... http://blip.tv/file/4876138?filename=Nowardev-PostareUnoScreenshotVelocementeConKde4210.ogv
<BluesKaj> new but try to install flashplugin-installer first
<new> click here to download the plugin.. in blip.tv after i installed only flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> new: ok follow BluesKaj
<new> synaptic installs flashplugin-installed along with flashplugin-nonfree automatically.. so i havent tried anything new
<BluesKaj> new , which browser(s) are you using ?
<Peace-> fox4
<new> kubuntu doesnt even allow me to use old fox..
<BluesKaj> new, so did you use synaptic to install the falshplugin-installer just now?
<new> no.. tried same thing with kpackagekit also..
<BluesKaj> was already installed ?
<new> ofc
<BluesKaj> ofc?
<new> of course.
<BluesKaj> new, ok , kubuntu-restricted-extras too? , I have to ask .
<new> dude.. i was swearing like 2mins... why..and how this program wasnt already installed..
<new> totally helped me..thanks..
<new> i have no idea how it was/become uninstalled.. im certain it was installed many months ago..
<new> phew what a relief..
<BluesKaj> every new OS needs  kubuntu-restricted-extras to be reinstalled
<bazhang> heh new OS
<new> i know, i just never checked since my flash was working fine before.. it stoped working in coincidence with new firefox4..
<new> thnx.. have a good day..
<BluesKaj> the soureces.list must also be reset to it's previous state but with the new OS package versions
<crashev> is it possible to upgrade kubuntu 10.04-lucid lynx to 11.04 ?
<BluesKaj> crashev,only if you upgrade to 10.10 first then to 11.04 , or you can clean install
<crashev> Right now I would like to upgrade 10.04-lts to 11.04 so first step should be upgrade to 10.10 You say, why it is not possible to upgrade LTS version directly ?
<James147> crashev: you cqan only upgrade to the next version... or from ne LTS to another LTS... 11.04 is not lts
<BluesKaj> next LTS will probly be 12.04
<Pici> LTSes are every 2 years.
<BluesKaj> yup
<kaiyin>  every time i open a file in midnight commander (inside xterm), i.e. reading a pdf file with evince, the application would feedback some info into xterm, and clobber the mc interface. Has anyone ever exprienced this?
<kaiyin> Very annoying. Otherwise i might make mc my main file manager.
<BluesKaj> kaiyin, it's a gnome app , there seem to be probs with gnome app updates these days
<yofel> isn't that just the stderr output?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I installed kubuntu on my laptop, but the login screen doesn't let you select the names from a list, any way to change that?  I have various young users on this box, that are used to picking their name off a list.
<kaiyin> BluesKaj, someone from the debian channel says debian does not have this problem.
<kaiyin> yofel, yeah.
<yofel> hm..
<kaiyin> And he suggests that i could redirect the stderr to /dev/null.
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: that depend on the KDM theme, default oxygen has a list IIRC (system settings -> login screen -> theme)
<kaiyin> But he wouldn't tell me how, because i was in the wrong channel, :-), I love both ubuntu and debian, really. but a rule is a rule, i am silence for 10 min there.
<yofel> if you want to install new themes you need to run it as 'kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm' or it won't work
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, thanks a bundle, I love that kind of simplicity in kde!
<kaiyin> silenced.
<yofel> but oxygen is there by default
<kaiyin> yofel, do you know to do that, redirect stderr to /dev/null?
<yofel> hm, on command that would be '... 2>/dev/null'
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: actually, I  think I just figured out how to show the users in the current theme in the same area, thanks !
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: how?
<kaiyin> i usually just double click the file in mc, is there a way to configure this systematically so that all stderr in the terminal should be redirected to /dev/null?
<BluesKaj> isn't there a KDE- MC equivalent ?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: same area, on the users tab, I checkmarked the users I wanted to be shown on the list.
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: I haven't tested it yet, but am pretty sure that should do it.
<yofel> good luck ^^
<shane4ubuntu> the "Show List" is check marked too, but no users were selected, so that should do it.
<shane4ubuntu> brb
<zverr> народ кто из россии?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: didn't work, installing another theme, I don't have all the themes installed, because I install kubuntu-desktop overtop of ubuntu.
<Linkmaster> Since all *buntu distros use the same basic kernel, how can you install a *buntu desktop and remove the other one?
<bazhang> Linkmaster, which and which to remove
<James147> Linkmaster: apt-get install *ubuntu-desktop
<James147> ^^ to install at least
<bazhang> there's purexfce purekde etc
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Linkmaster> bazhang: I was just wondering how it was done, and James147, I'm quite good at putting others on, haha :P
<shane4ubuntu> Linkmaster: to remove other desktops this is very helpful: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Linkmaster> shane4ubuntu: thank you, haha
<bazhang> no purelubuntu that I know of
<shane4ubuntu> Linkmaster: he also has purekde purexfce if you google them they will pop up.
<bazhang> or use the bot
<bazhang> !purexkce
<bazhang> whoops
<shane4ubuntu> bazhang: ahh, I didn't know that
<shane4ubuntu> ohh
<shane4ubuntu> I guess no bot.
<Linkmaster> Thansk guys, I knew it could be done, but didn't know how
<FloodBotK1> shane4ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<bazhang> almost typed purexkcd
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, that is it. flood bot. :)
<shane4ubuntu> lol
<shane4ubuntu> in the system settings -> login  I installed new themes, but they don't show up??
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: as I said, start it with 'kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm' or it won't work
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: hmm, I must have missed that. ok
<yofel> if you start it from systemsettings it'll download the themes to your homefolder, not the system one
<yofel> there's a bug about that
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, thanks
<James147> yofel: wasnt that bug fixed in 4.6?
<James147> hmm maby not :S
<yofel> don't think so..
<shane4ubuntu> apparently not. :)
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: how can I just move it from the home folder to the proper place?  seems as though now it won't download the theme I want.
<James147> yofel: must have been another premission bug i was thinking about :)
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: no idea :(
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, thanks anyway, not a big deal, I picked another one, but the one was nice looking.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: I would note that if you close the window before it finished downloding it seems to cancel it :(
<shane4ubuntu> James147: ok, thanks, I did leave it open, but if failed, and showed an error, let me try again to make sure.
<shane4ubuntu> nope, error summary, couldn't connect to host. :(
<shane4ubuntu> do I need to reset kdm for that to take place, or does simply loging out work?  seems the new theme shows up, but no users list. :(
<vsr> I need help configuring QtDesigner to work with PyQt.
<shane4ubuntu> well, after about 5 themes, none of them display the users, guess they will have to type their own name. :)
<shane4ubuntu> many screenshots show that they do, but none of them work
<James147> shane4ubuntu: have you checked the users in the list you which to be seen?
<shane4ubuntu> yep, checkmarked them, made sure the show user is checkmarked, the autocomplete and none of them actually seem to work, or I'm missing something
<shane4ubuntu> James147: ^^^  Not a real big deal, just odd
<James147> shane4ubuntu: and that invert selection isnt checked?
<shane4ubuntu> James147: actually inverse selection was checked, is that bad?
<shane4ubuntu> I would think that would only change the order they are displayed.
<shane4ubuntu> brb, one more try
<shane4ubuntu> must be a bug
<James147> shane4ubuntu: what happens iof you log in with the user?
<shane4ubuntu> James147: haven't tried, I tried typing their name, and it doesn't autocomplete.
 * James147 nots that there is an "auto complete" option
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, in my mine there was, let me find it again.
<shane4ubuntu> System Settings -> Login Manager -> Users tab, left hand side, Users, Show LIst, Autocompletion, Inverse Selection, Sort Users are my options, with check boxes.
<shane4ubuntu> oddly enough the names were unchecked this time??
<shane4ubuntu> brb
<shane4ubuntu> works!
<shane4ubuntu> aparently you have to select the theme, apply the theme, then setup the users tab, which makes sense I guess.
<djszapi> Hi! If a package is outdated for kubuntu, what is the "official" way to get the newest updated version, only from PPA or can it be handled somehow via the official repository ?
<shane4ubuntu> djszapi: the official way, is to wait for the new release, in other words, there is not an official way for that, ppa's aren't really official
<shane4ubuntu> they are a use at your own risk.
<shane4ubuntu> djszapi: ^^^
<djszapi> I see.
<shane4ubuntu> that being said, ppa, is probably the best method, and the one that I use, you do run a risk though.
<djszapi> and how can I flag it outdated ? I do not use kubuntu myself, but one of our users had an issue with an old package version.
<shane4ubuntu> I'm not sure what you mean by flag it outdated, mark it so that the devs see it?
<shane4ubuntu> or mark it on the system?
<BluesKaj> djszapi, the official method is to use the repos ...those packages are "official" , if you mean newest then you need to use the OS the newest packages are written for
<djszapi> mark it for the devs so that he will update it for the new release.
<James147> djszapi: once release ubuntu will not upgrade software to a new major version... (except maby a few popular ones like firefox... or at least doing to is being discussed)
<djszapi> shane4ubuntu: fex. there is a "flad outdated" option on chakra/arch.
<djszapi> * flag, even :)
<James147> djszapi: what package consserns you? most do get upgraded to newer verson for the next release
<djszapi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alure/1.0-2
<vsr> How does one configure QtDesigner to work with PyQt?
<James147> !info alure
<ubottu> Package alure does not exist in maverick
<James147> !info alure natty
<ubottu> Package alure does not exist in natty
<James147> !info libalure1 natty
<ubottu> libalure1 (source: alure): AL Utilities REtooled (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<James147> ^^ form what I can see it is the latest version in natty ^^
<djszapi> not true
<James147> then what is the latest?
<djszapi> http://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/community.git/tree/alure/repos/community-x86_64/PKGBUILD
<James147> djszapi: when was it released?
<djszapi> http://kcat.strangesoft.net/alure-releases/
<djszapi> http://repo.or.cz/w/alure.git/shortlog/refs/tags/alure-1.1 -> 2011-03-07
<James147> djszapi: not too long ago... could have missed when they froze the package versions
<djszapi> sure, but I would like to notify the packager, how can I do that ?
<James147> djszapi: they stop updating packages well before release so taht the versions they have picked can be tested and made sure they work
<James147> djszapi: #kubuntu-devel might be able to help better with that... though there is not much that can be done at this stage
<djszapi> why cannot I make notification at this stage somewhere, like on arch/chakra websites ?
<djszapi> does the system work with automated updating or how can be that ?
<James147> djszapi: for one, arch is a rolling release... and they like to update as quickly as possible when a new package comes out, ubuntu is release based... so goes through a different process
<djszapi> mmh, notification is not really model dependent.
<James147> though #kubuntu-devel can better answer questions about its development
<djszapi> it is only for the developer/packager to not forget to do something.
<kaiyin> i accidentally deleted /etc/hosts, how do I restore it?
<James147> kaiyin: rewrite it /restore it from a backup
<James147> kaiyin: basicaly need one line with something like "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost HOSTNAME"  in it
<kaiyin> James147, i don't have a backup.
<leftToe> hi everybody! I'm experiencing issues with java, I have installed the latest version of java from the sun repos, but as I try to install a software relying on JVM an error is shown because it appears no JVM has been created. Can anybody please help me?
<kaiyin> James147, okay.
<BluesKaj> leftToe, you should have just installed kubuntu-restricted-extras , it has all the needed java and flash apps
<leftToe> BluesKaj: actuallu I did but it has installed open-jdk and in order to use netbeans I need java
<BluesKaj> leftToe, leftToe I assume you've installed netbeans from the repos
<leftToe> BluesKaj: nope, I have downloaded the installer and netbeans is yet to be installed because it can't find a proper JDK
<BluesKaj> leftToe, wouldn't neatbeans pull in the proper apps required or at least notify what else is needed during the netbeans install ?
<James147> leftToe: is java and javac in the path?
<BluesKaj> !netbeans
<BluesKaj> Package includes the Base IDE, Java Development Tools and Plug-in Development Tools. Support for PHP, Ruby, C/C++, Java EE and others can be added.
<BluesKaj> netbeans^
<BluesKaj> lifted that quote from synaptic / netbeans
<bezett> wie kann ich Ubuntu 11.4 ohne Unity haben
<wols_> by installing kubuntu? then you get kde
<bezett> gnome war schon gut
<wols_> you can of course uninstall unity like any other package
<maco> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wols_> then simply install gnome and use it. no one prevents you
<leftToe> James147: i don't think so because if i try to print JavaPath what i see is a blank line
<leftToe> !netbeans
<James147> leftToe: logout and back in
<James147> leftToe: and I would suggest using the netbeans from the repos
<bezett> i do not hear any body!
<leftToe> James147: sudo apt-get install netbeans?
<James147> yea
<leftToe> James147: let's see...
<leftToe> :D
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand why ppl install java before installing netbeans
<BluesKaj> jdk that is
<James147> BluesKaj: because they dont understand how dependencies work?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but if one has knowledege to work with java and netbeans i assume there's understanding about repos too
 * James147 doent give java developers that much credit ^^ not after seening how some of the people who like using java actually code 
<James147> from what I could see most of them like to use an ide because it meant they dont ahve to understand how their program actually works
<BluesKaj> ide ?
<James147> intergrated development envrioment ^^ ie what netbeans/eclipse is
<BluesKaj> all I know is it's used setup websites , correct ?
<BluesKaj> to
<James147> dont think so... netbeans is used for writhing java applications
<BluesKaj> oh
<James147> ^^ or I think it also supports other languages... but no sane person would pick an IDE writen in java to use to write in another language
 * BluesKaj knows nothing about code or java or netbeans then
<Gruenkohl> Can anybody please tell a beginner in Kubuntu, how to change the order of the programms in the boot menue?
<BluesKaj> it's all geek to me :)
<James147> Gruenkohl: you mean the list in grub (the boot loader?
<Gruenkohl> yes James147
<James147> Gruenkohl: why do you want to do this?
<Gruenkohl> J just would like to know, how to do it. In OpenSuse i found such a program, which I didn't found in Kukuntu.
<James147> Gruenkohl: there isnt one... you would ahve to edit the configs by hand... and even then they would be overwriten when a new kernel is installed
<James147> Gruenkohl: you can easly change the default... but not reorder them
<leftToe> James147, BluesKaj: ok guys, thank you for your help and your time.
<James147> Gruenkohl: though kde-config-grub2 might help
<Gruenkohl> The reason, why i want it, is, that i also use Windows 7. And usually should start Windows first.
<James147> Gruenkohl: then you can change the default entry and have it boot windows automaticvally
<Gruenkohl> Thanks James147, i will try kde-config-grub2
<BluesKaj> this something I haven't researched yet , but I've been running 32bit on this pc, and I'm thinking of changing over to 64 bit since the architecture is 64... I assume if I just install in / , then /home and associated configs won't be affected ?
<James147> BluesKaj: yup.. assuming you dont format
<James147> BluesKaj: configs in /etc will be delete though
<BluesKaj> James147, your assumption is correct
<James147> BluesKaj: irrelvent of the system arch you are trying to install... when installing kubuntu will delete any system holders it finds that it needs to delete (this dosnt NOT include /home)  ^^ everything else is safe and it warns you about this if it finds them
<James147> s/holders/folders
<James147> :)
<BluesKaj> but /usr/bin and usr/sbin are safe ?
<James147> no, /usr will be deleted
<BluesKaj> so I'll have to reinstall and recohfig all my fav apps ...maybe it's not worth it then
<James147> BluesKaj: I only know that /home is safe and the bin folders and /etc /usr /sys /dev are defently not
<BluesKaj> ok, maybe the next clean install , or whan I decide to buy more RAM
<James147> how much ram do you have?
<BluesKaj> 3G
<BluesKaj> the pc runs fine , it's a basic entry level 3 yr old HP desktop with one improvement , a nvidia 8400gs
<BluesKaj> using it as a media server
<BluesKaj> BBL...wife wants to watch the news
<userinit> Any notable features in 11.04?
<James147> userinit: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release + some of the ones in the ubuntu release notes
<erik333> good day, since normal ubuntu made unity the default desktop i decided to try the kubuntu-desktop stuff - is that analogous to installing kubuntu proper or would i need to change repositories aswell for apt or so?
<Pici> erik333: The former, its exactly the same.
<erik333> sweet
<James147> erik333: all ubuntu distros use the same repos.... so you just need to install kubuntu-desktop
<userinit> James147: GTK Oxygen Theme, is it for real.. awesome. so all the ugly gtk themes in firefox, gimp, thunderbird uses cool oxygen theme.
<userinit> What was the multimedia system before switching to gstreamer?
<James147> xine i think
<erik333> I can see where they are going with the unity stuff - and it's not for desktop systems.
<userinit> I've never tried Kubuntu and would like to switch to it. I have been on debian for long time. So quick release cycles of kubuntu makes me a bit uneasy. Can I keep upgrading to latest releases of kubuntu without reinstalling?
<James147> userinit: yes, you can upgrade between versions... or between LTS versions
<userinit> erik333: unity does not apply to kubuntu right?
<James147> userinit: no, thats a gnome thing
<erik333> no its the new snazzy gnome interface
<erik333> kde still has proper menus and taskbar
<James147> erik333: ^^ if you want them :)
<erik333> note - there is a classic mode for gnome aswell
<erik333> but i worry about it now that they launched unity as the default mode
<userinit> Well, I am not a hardcore user, so I just want to reassure myself that I can successfully jump t new versions (6 month cycle).
<erik333> completely useless on a 27" + 22" monitor setup
<userinit> I do some qt development, and have custom build virtualbox and ncvidia drives
<erik333> i dont need a search window covering 15 x 30cm screen space just to type an application name
<James147> userinit: yes, you can upgrade to the newversion without having to reinstall
<userinit> James147: Thanks, you just added another  one to kubuntu list :)
<James147> erik333: dont need... but does it hurt? other then looking fugly?
<userinit> Kubuntu does not do kernel upgrades mid way ( as updates) right, but only in 6 month cycles?
<erik333> wasting screen space for no reason does hurt, yes :P
<James147> erik333: well, that and it assumes your on a standard resalution... dosnt seem to hanel really tall or wide screen (was testing it a vm and couldnt get the box to not be cut off in the window sixes i normaly use :D)
<James147> erik333: its not really a waste... if you launching an application your nor really suing gthe rest of the space
<erik333> speaking of which, which tiling wm works best with kde?
<erik333> e.g. keeping the kde launcher and taskbar while using a tiling wm
<James147> erik333: I could argue that the standard menu dont make use of the space ^^ its not like the menus is still there once you have found and launched the app
<Daskreech> erik333: kwin?
<userinit> After I install kubuntu is it recommende to get nvidia drivers from official site, or custom build?
<James147> Daskreech: not for dual screens :(
<erik333> kwin tiling doesn't seem to work very well on a dual monitor setup
<Daskreech> erik333: file a bug and move to openbox?
<James147> erik333: you can use any tileing wm... the launcher and panel arenot part of the window manager
<James147> Daskreech: there is a bug for it ^^ problem is the dev dosnt really have a dual screen setup so can only work solow on it
<erik333> it's already been reported afaik, as i found reports of it :P
<arpan> userinit: i would suggest installing from kubuntu repository, that would be more tested version with kubuntu
<arpan> userinit: and if doesn't work then you can always remove it easily and install from official nvidia site
<userinit> Oh kubuntu includes it in its repository, thats nice,
<Daskreech> James147: Kwin needs a testing community
<erik333> james127, yes I'm aware I can use them - but some might have useful kde applets for showing tabs and such
<arpan> userinit: Kmenu->System->additional drivers
<userinit> yes I can try that. btw kubuntu uses comes with kpackagekit for package management right?
<James147> erik333: as far as I know the only intergraded window manager with kde is kwin
<arpan> userinit: yep, that's right
<userinit> arpan: oh that saves launching package management. ok
<arpan> userinit: which nvidia card do u have?
<erik333> james147, yes it would be 3rd party applets in any case
<userinit> arpan: inbuilt one, I guess 6500 ge force. Any way to find it quickly?
<James147> erik333: again :) any form of intergration I have not heard of... other then with kwin
<James147> erik333: not saying there isnt..  just havnt seen any... so there cant be much
<arpan> in konsole, type lspci
<erik333> there would be less need for it, given nominal tiling support already in kwin
<arpan> userinit: ^^ run  lspci in konsole
<erik333> I guess
<userinit> arpan: GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<arpan> userinit: ok give the driver in repo a try. i've GeFore 6100 and it doesn't work well with my card. default Noveau driver works reasonably well
<userinit> arpan: even compositing effects?
<arpan> userinit: yes noveau driver works reasonable with compositing effects as well
<arpan> userinit: in case you want to go with default noveau driver then you may need to enable experimental 3D support
<arpan> userinit: you can do it from the same additional driver tool that i suggested u earlier
<userinit> arpan: Thanks, one last question, Does Kubuntu  uses beta version of pacakges or latest stable when releaing every 6 months
<arpan> userinit: mostly stable
<arpan> userinit: latest are normally delivered through updates after testing in ppa
 * userinit got pinged out, any replies?
<arpan> userinit: kubuntu uses stable version of packages, latest are delivered through updates
<userinit> arpan: Oh so even if some pacakge release stable mid way between release cycle, it is pushed to hthe user. This is something a debian user misses
<James147> userinit: no
<arpan> userinit: it wasn't in the past but for natty release the policy was revised to do so in order to provide monthly kde updates to the users
<James147> arpan: as far as I know only for selected packages
<arpan> James147: yeah, the kde monthly updates will be tested first in ppa and then will be made available in main/other repo as updates
<James147> ^^ firefox and kde are two that I know of... but not everything will... otherwires why have version? may as well move to a rolling release
<arpan> James147: yes, u r right
<arpan> userinit: as James147 pointed out, not all the software are pushed to users as updates, thus kubuntu is not a rolling distro
<userinit> Interesting, If I badly need some *specifc* package in beta, and when I do kubuntu upgrade after 6 month cycle, what happens to beta pacakge of smy specific package?
<James147> userinit: depends how it was installed...
<James147> userinit: from a ppa... the ppa will be removed and the software uninstalled i think (this helps stop the upgrade breaking horribally) you can reapply them after the upgrade
<userinit> James147: I don't know of *ubuntu, in debian we have tesiting (level 1) and unstable (level 2) to switch to.
<James147> userinit: if you have compiled from source then they wont be touched (unless the files conflixt with a packages files ^^ then I dont know whatwill happen)
<arpan> userinit: though ppa usage is not advised in favour of a stable system, however ppa is good idea if you want to try something unstable
<James147> userinit: in ubuntu you have the satable release then as well as a devel release
<userinit> Thanks, I only use build (do not do "make install", (yes custom build from source)
<userinit> are devel beta package?
<James147> userinit: no
<James147> userinit: well... not always
<James147> userinit: it depends on allot of factors
<arpan> userinit: devel release may have alpha/beta but when they are supposed to be stable before RC release
<James147> userinit: since the devel release becomes the stable release near the end all packages will be stable
<userinit> Thanks I guess I will stay with stable, I can afford to wait 6 months.
<GeertJohan> hi :) I just upgraded to 11.04
<arpan> yeah, meanwhile you can always play with devel relase live images :)
<GeertJohan> and now Firefox is missing icons
<GeertJohan> and all text seems a bit larger (resolution is still the same though)
<GeertJohan> Any1 any idea?
<James147> userinit: generally its best to stary with the stable release and upgrade though ppas and packages you need to be more uptodate
<James147> stay ^^
<GeertJohan> James147: was that to me?
<James147> GeertJohan: umm... no
<GeertJohan> oh, ok (cause there's no userinit in this chan according to my client)
<James147> userinit: generally its best to stay with the stable release and upgrade though ppas and packages you need to be more uptodate (^^ if you missed it)
<bios_> hey I am looking for some plasmoid which displays some default weekly plan (like a timetable for school)
<PasNox> hello
<PasNox> anybody on natty with apple aluminium iso keyboard french layout here?
<PasNox> since the natty upgrade my keyboard no longer is azerty ... any hint ?
<areichman> PasNox: have you looked at System Settings > Input Devices > Keyboard > Layouts?
<nlsthzn> hi, how can I get quassel to autohide in the notification area rather than the taskbar? if I enable show system tray icon I have two icons, one in the "message indicator" and another in the system tray too?!
<areichman> that's the only place I know of to change the layout. Maybe it got reset to something else during the upgrade. If you enable "Configure layouts" and then add back the correct one, it might help
<PasNox> areichman: yeah many times ... setted on Apple / Aluminium ISO
<PasNox> and the true tty console works fine
<PasNox> only kde is giving qwerty ...
<areichman> in that case, I have no idea, sorry
<PasNox> thanks
<nwoki> hi,did a fresh install of natty but firefox 4 doesn't play youtube vids even with the adobe flashplugin installed. Why?
<nlsthzn> nwoki: very odd, I have done several fresh installs of Ubuntu and Kubuntu now and youtube has worked everytime right away...
<nwoki> nlsthzn: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-*" did the job
<nwoki> i think you guys install the wrong package from pagkagekit
<nlsthzn> nwoki: oh cool... I always do what you did... so I guess I could have mentioned it :p
<nwoki> yeah, i use arch so my procedure is different from kubuntu.
<nwoki> anyway thanks
<shane4kubuntu> I always used cryptkeeper with gnome, I have an encrypted folder, and that was just a nice gui way of accessing it, is there something similar for kde?
<shane4kubuntu> cryptkeeper seems to work with kde, just wondered if there was a kde type out there.
<PasNox> i fixed my qwerty problem ... the variante was on apple-macintosh i setted it back to defaut/other and now it's nearly fine.
<PasNox> nearly because one key is inversed... @ # with < >
<PasNox> any hint ?
<bios_> hey I am looking for some plasmoid which displays some default weekly plan (like a timetable for school)
<delac> Still trying: Any way to disable Dolphin from running executables with left click? (double clicking is not what I'm looking for)
<AnOnYmOuS__> Does anyone know how to reset the start bar? I cant really explain it better than somehow it got effed up, its sitting at the top of the desktop and wont function properly.
<James147> AnOnYmOuS__: right click > remove panel ... right clcik > add panel > default panel (kde 4.6 or above)
<AnOnYmOuS__> Ty James147, lemme try that and see right quick
<AnOnYmOuS__> Yay! Got it, thanks man, greatly appreciated!
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with ethernet in natty, the led on the switch turn on/off without connection (under windows fine). Any hints?
<moserre> hi
<Ascavasaion> I am installing Kubuntu 9.04 onto an old machine.  AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD.  I then want to install the XUbuntu Desktop and run that.  Will that machine run is satisfactorily?
<James147> Ascavasaion: why 9.04?
<Ascavasaion> James147: It is an ISO I have here.  I tried 10.04 but the thing never booted after installation.
 * James147 suggests trying 11.04
<Ascavasaion> James147: On that ancient machine?
<James147> Ascavasaion: why not? kde isnt becoming less effecent... some of the more resource hungry features can be disabled
<Ascavasaion> James147: Hmmm... Okay, will download that at the end of the month when my cap for the month is finished.
<James147> and its better then using an unsupported release
<Ascavasaion> About to reboot it for the first time.  10.04 did not boot on the three times I installed it.
<Ascavasaion> Oh goodie, it never booted either.  Pathetic OS.
<Ascavasaion> Over a minute to get to "GRUB loading, please wait"
<Ascavasaion> YEAH!!!! ata1: SRST failed (errno=-16)
<Ascavasaion> WHOOP WHOOP!
<Ascavasaion> Oh, it worked... slowest GRUB I have ever seen.
<Ascavasaion> If this is how slow 9.04 is, then 11.04 will never run.
<rdallarmi> hi, all of a sudden the desktop effects do not work anymore using opengl, but just trough xrender (they used to work fine) I am not sure I have done anything, but is there a way to restore it to the default behavior?
<vanguard> how can I bypass every password checking? I want to use a real simple password
<SIR_Taco> hello
<harry_> Hello, anybody listening?
<harry_> #kubuntu
<harry_> #goto kubuntu
<Alonea> ok, somehow I locked my mouse pointer on my netbook. how do I unlock it?
<harry_> @Alonea: Does the keyboard still react? (no -> try reboot :-) )
<Alonea> harry_: yeah, I am typing on it. I happened to have pidgin up on startup thankfully
<Alonea> I tried all of the function stuff to see if maybe I somehow turned it off or something there
<harry_> @Alonea: Sorry, I'm tired.... SOmetimes I have to plug my mouse in to another USB-Port
<Alonea> harry_: huh? this is a touchpad
<Alonea> I am going to try restarting...
<SIR_Taco> hmm... missed some customers I guess
<mero> Hello, i've got problem with phonon, some apps are working without sound, in phonon settings it is set to use gstreamer, changing to xine backend dont change anything... help?
<mero> i can remove gstreamer backend but it require to remove kubuntu-desktop-1.222 and i'm not sure i should remove this kubuntu-desktop ...
<SIR_Taco> mero: what version of Kubuntu?
<mero> 11.04
<SIR_Taco> mero: ok... and the backend is set to GStreamer?
<mero> yes
<SIR_Taco> have you tried the Xine backend?
<mero> in many apps i've got: couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<mero> yes, i tried xine, and vlc backed, but everythere is the same error
<SIR_Taco> mero: so which apps are you having problems with?
<mero> eg. Kadu
<SIR_Taco> not familiar with that program, any others?
<SIR_Taco> what I mean is... is that the only program that you have audio problems with?
<SIR_Taco> mero: mój polski jest okropny w najlepszym, ale wydaje się, że 9.1 jest obecnie i może rozwiązać niektóre z tych problemów? http://www.kadu.net/w/Pobierz:Ubuntu
<mero> ok, I will try, thx
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<bigbrovar> on two occassions, x crashed on my system and I was thrown to  console with the following error http://pastebin.com/LvDdH5cZ
<bigbrovar> its pretty random but usually happens when the system is under a bit of load, and the first time it happened I was on a video call with skype, second time I was trying to place video with vlc
<bigbrovar> its hard to trigger it as it seems pretty random :?
<SIR_Taco> bigbrovar: those aren't crash reports
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: were that is what shows up on the console before everything goes blank
<bigbrovar> its hard to write done all the errors
<SIR_Taco> those are pretty standard on boot up. Saned is a for image scanners.... if you don't have one, it doesn't start. PulseAudio set to per-user session... it's just saying there is no universal configuration for audio and it's being configured per-user on the fly
<bigbrovar> hmm guess I see ur point then
<bigbrovar> I just wish I knew why this happens
<bigbrovar> I keep losing important work
<SIR_Taco> bigbrovar: ok, so is there any rhyme or reason to it crashing? and how does it crash?
<bigbrovar> the last time this happend was when I used the 2.6.38 kernel on 10.10. and now its happening in 11.04
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: the screen freezes for some secs
<bigbrovar> then am thrown into a black console (with the messages I posted among others)
<bigbrovar> and I would then have to shut down and restart
<SIR_Taco> bigbrovar: ok... so X crashes
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: Yeah its an X crash
<SIR_Taco> when it does can you use ALT-F1 (for instance) to get to another console? or is the system locked up?
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: I never tried, never came to my mind.
<SIR_Taco> bigbrovar: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log when it crashed?
<bigbrovar> yeah let me pastebin the output. much of it were quite meaningless to me (beside everything seems fine)
<SIR_Taco> ok sounds good
<bigbrovar>  this is for /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602529/
<bigbrovar> /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/602531/
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: .
<SIR_Taco> bigbrovar: possibly related to this: http://www.aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=711
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: seems like an Intel driver problem
<bigbrovar> gosh I regret every getting an intel graphic card :(
<bigbrovar> its completely BS now adays .. sigh
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: Thanks .. I dont even know where to start to fix the problem. I just want a stable system.
<SIR_Taco> bigbrovar: not sure, it seems the intel cards are hit and miss
#kubuntu 2011-05-03
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: the general held view is everything intel is good for linux. but of recent things have been quite unstable for me. being using linux for close to 3 years now. times like this I start to wonder if its really worth it.  I just want my pc to work.  I had to get a new laptop recently cus the last one gave crappy kwin performance even though its  a recent hardware (dell xps m1330) sigh
<iconmefisto> when playing DVD in vlc, dpms powersaving switches off my monitor. vlc has always prevented this happening in the past (at least in fullscreen mode). anyone else getting this behaviour?
<SIR_Taco> bigbrovar: have you tried disabling some and/or all of the desktop effects?
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: I would have to do that for a long time, cus the issue comes up randomly
<bigbrovar> last time it happened was 5 days ago
<bigbrovar> and before that was 2 weeks ago
<bigbrovar> I cant reproduce it
<bigbrovar> it just happens
<Magnusson> has anyone had any bad experiences with 64 bit as opposed to 32?
<SIR_Taco> Magnusson: not in 5 years
<iconmefisto> Magnusson: same here. no problem at all
<Magnusson> well i more meant with 10.10 and 11.04 :D but cool good to know
<bigbrovar> SIR_Taco: Thanks for ur help, its past midnight here , been at this for close to 3 hours googling and stuff. need some sleep.  night guys
<Magnusson> thought i'd read something about flash not playing nice with 64
<SIR_Taco> bigbrovar: not a problem
<SIR_Taco> Magnusson: plays fine here... there are some annoying things, but it's the same all around (32 and 64 bit
<Magnusson> ahh ok, well as long as it's not discriminating hehe
<Magnusson> just found out i can run 64 bit so i'm debating reinstalling
<Magnusson> wanted to minimize my headaches ahead of time
<iconmefisto> Magnusson: there is a 64bit flash player (still in beta, I think) but the 32bit one works fine on 64bit so I never even bothered to try it
<SIR_Taco> Magnusson: I would doubt that you'd find a difference between the two
<Magnusson> cool cool, all good to hear
<SIR_Taco> ok... now trying to get back on the Letterman show lol
<sequoia> any one know how to make files download to ubuntu
<Magnusson> for those of you that are using, is the speed difference significantly noticable in 64bit?
<iconmefisto> can someone tell me what version vlc is in 11.04 natty?
<czesiu> hello i have problem with my desktop some times ago i install something and now my cursor is cross and i havent butons for minimalize closed window and etc.
<czesiu> this is like mac os
<SIR_Taco> Magnusson: honestly can't say. I haven't used an equivalent 64-bit and 32-bit processor side by side
<SIR_Taco> I know that "back in the day" it was a nice improvement
<Magnusson> lol yeah
<czesiu> any help me?
<iconmefisto> Magnusson: you could try googling for benchmark tests comparing 64 vs 32 in kubuntu
<Magnusson> iconmefisto> good idea
<iconmefisto> Magnusson: my guess is some things will be faster (video encoding, realtime audio processing), but most things will be much the same
<SIR_Taco> czesiu: what did you install?
<czesiu> i don't now exacley but i wont change desktop viev i remember it was something with os x in name
<SIR_Taco> czesiu: so you changed a desktop theme?
<czesiu> its big problem becouse every time when i startup my ubuntu i always myst go to preferences of desktop and i must change visual efect when i do this button is viev and cursor is normal not cross
<czesiu> i must startup ubuntu in safe graphic mode
<Linkmaster> Anybody know how to fix a sound card? I was using skype, and the first problem that happened is that Kubuntu stopped recognizing my mic. Now, when I was using skype to chat with someone, it royally screwed my sound card. It makes abnormal and not natural sounds for everything
<czesiu> sir_taco i have cross as my cursor
<SIR_Taco> czesiu: when you change it, does it stay that way?
<czesiu> sir_taco yes when i change a visual efect the coursor make a normal but when i restart my system coursor is stil a cross
<SIR_Taco> czesiu: what cursur "theme" is it set to?
<czesiu> and when i install new ubuntu 11 i havent acces to menu
<Magnusson> oh can someone clear something up for me? so when it comes to backups, is it true that all i have to do is move my entire home folder to a backup location and then replace it upon reinstall, and then all my stuff will be just as it was? or is there more to it, etc
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<SIR_Taco> Magnusson: more-or-less yes. That will save all your configuration files (customizations and settings for KDE and other programs) plus your personal folders.
<czesiu> sir_taco ambiance
<Magnusson> SIR_Taco> yeah so as far as all my customizations go, (except for installing specific programs) it'll save all my settings for everything including those programs
<SIR_Taco> czesiu: what if you set it back to the default?
<Magnusson> how effiecient, go linux :D
<czesiu> its still this same problem
<SIR_Taco> Magnusson: how do you plan on backing them up?
<Magnusson> moving to another partition or external drive
<czesiu> i thing i install something and now i forgot what
<SIR_Taco> czesiu: perhaps try this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112235.0
<iconmefisto> Magnusson: keeping your home folder on a separate partition is the easy way to do it. follow that link ^^
<SIR_Taco> Magnusson: should work fine. The only odd problem you may run into is permissions and symbolic links... but really 90% of settings should be fine
<Magnusson> yeah actually i had it set up that way on my last computer but when i installed linux again after a few years using vista, i thought it would just be a little hobby, didn't forsee it taking over my daily computing as it has
<Magnusson> awesome, thanks guys :)
<SIR_Taco> np
<SIR_Taco> now back to trying to get on the Letterman show.... if czesiu is done... lol
<Magnusson> lol
<iconmefisto> SIR_Taco: what? you mean as a guest? or just trying to watch it?
<SIR_Taco> iconmefisto: oh, no... i mean watch :P
<SIR_Taco> have to call back and answer trivia, to get tickets... going to NY next week
<iconmefisto> when playing DVD in vlc, dpms powersaving switches off my monitor. vlc has always prevented this happening in the past (at least in fullscreen mode). anyone else getting this behaviour?
<SIR_Taco> iconmefisto: it happens to me too, in every video program, it's a pain in the butt and I've mentioned it to developers
<SIR_Taco> would be nice to have a "while playing.... disable powersave/screensaver
<iconmefisto> SIR_Taco: the workaround I'm using now is in menu editor, I put xset -dpms && vlc %U && xset +dpms
<iconmefisto> SIR_Taco: there is a vlc setting to disable screensaver, but doesn't seem to affect screen powersaving
<SIR_Taco> iconmefisto: because I think the API has changed if I remember correctly
<Walzmyn> how can I send quassel to the tray now that it's inside this message center thingy?
<bazhang> Walzmyn, tried in #quassel ?
<Walzmyn> no
<clashingwave> Hello Umm I seem to be having a problem where my wlan doesn't auto connect to my network at boot up any more, can anyone give my a hand with this or a workaround for now?
<Walzmyn> i figured the message center is the thing that's goofing me up
<Walzmyn> clashingwave: you got "connect automatically" checked?
<clashingwave> Yes, I have it checked, but it doesn't seem to work
<iconmefisto> clashingwave: but it does connect manually?
<clashingwave> Yes it connect manually with no problem
<anggiat> Haloo semua................
<genii-around> !id\
<genii-around> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<rizvan> hi, does java applets work with rekonq in Natty?
<rizvan> the default browser (rekonq on natty) here doesn't run java applets, but firefox does! why?
<clashingwave> Hello Umm I seem to be having a problem where my wlan doesn't auto connect to my network at boot up any more, can anyone give my a hand with this?
<iconmefisto> rizvan: is java support enabled (in configure > webkit)
<rizvan> yes
<rizvan> http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp (only showing blank area, where the applet should be)
<iconmefisto> rizvan: not working for me on rekonq either (I'm running maverick)
<clashingwave> Hello Umm I seem to be having a problem where my wlan doesn't auto connect to my network at boot up any more, can anyone give my a hand with this?
<iconmefisto> clashingwave: have you tried creating a new connection to see if it autoconnects?
<clashingwave> iconmefisto umm yes I tried that and it still doesn't work
<rizvan> Iconmefisto, sorry, was busy with other stuff.
<rizvan> thanks for confirming
<rizvan> the default browser does not work with java plugin!
<rizvan> libqtwebkit issue perhaps
<jacg> hello i have problems sync google calendar with kontact
<Fanfare> Hi @ all: Q: Since upgrade to Natty i don't hav Sound anymore. Which Soundserver does Kubuntu use now? Is it PulseAudio now?
<genii-around> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fanfare> thx genii-around
<genii-around> np
<khindenburg> anyone notice increase in crashes krdc in 11.04?
<ybit> is there a kubuntu dev channel?
<ybit> i could find out...
<ybit> but.. :)
<ybit> found it
<cosmo18>  I have a wierd issue, when I double click on downloads in firefox on like a video file it opens it in vlc but it also opens a dolphin window, is there any way I can get it to stop opening the dolphin window?
<Keshl> Try single-clicking?
<Keshl> Oh.
<Keshl> My bad.
<Keshl> I'm not absolutely sure this is the issue, but maybe Firefox somehow got confused and decided to always open files in a file browser rather than autorunning them, so to speak. It might be burried under FF's options, but I don't know, I haven't used FF since 3.5.11. Worse than IE now x.x
<Keshl> In terms of speed at least.
<cosmo18> I'm using 4.0
<zus> hello
<zus> is rekonk still  a file browser
<precious18> hello
<zus> hi
<zus> this place is quiet tonight
<shane4kubuntu> does anyone know where the sftp key, or finger print is stored?  I tried to sftp from dolphin across lan to my other box, and it refused, because I reinstalled, but used the same user name, but the fingerprint has changed, new install.
<mr-rich> shane4kubuntu: IIRC, sftp uses ssh?
<shane4kubuntu> mr-rich: that is what I thought, when I ssh'ed into the box, I moved the ~/.ssh/know_hosts because of the same fingerprint error, and I can ssh over without a problem now
<mr-rich> shane4kubuntu: well, that shoots down my idea ...:(
<shane4kubuntu> mr-rich: however when I tried sftp in dolphin it complained and wouldn't go, said to contact the system admin, lol and that is me. :)
<mr-rich> shane4kubuntu: have you googled something like "sftp fingerprint file" or somesuch?
<shane4kubuntu> no, that is a good thought, let me check that out, I was hoping someone knew off the cuff what the problem was. :)
<mr-rich> shane4kubuntu: I always google first ... 85% of the time I can find my answer there ...
<shane4kubuntu> mr-rich: yes, usually I do too, but sometimes I ask to see if someone knows right off hand.
<shane4kubuntu> mr-rich: or to see if I overlooked the obvious. :)
<mr-rich> I was hanging out here (and #dbus) because a dbus-daemon issue was kicking my ass ...
<Who> guys my pc crashed because of power cut, now Kwin is telling me that it can't enable desktop effects because they are slow
<Keshl> o.O Kinda the same deal here.. But instead, I upgraded to KDE 4.6.2.
<Keshl> On another distro, just thought I'd say that. Oh, he left.. nevermind me. x.x
<Linkmaster> Who: Keshl said something important here for you:<Keshl> o.O Kinda the same deal here.. But instead, I upgraded to KDE 4.6.2.
<Linkmaster> <Keshl> On another distro, just thought I'd say that. Oh, he left.. nevermind me. x.x
<Keshl> Well, not important. I just commented that I have the same issue.
<Keshl> So if anyone helps Who, could they make sure they ping me or something, please? <.<
<Who> well i found a fix myself
<Who> Keshl: which graphics card you have ?
<Keshl> nVidia 9800 GTS mobile.
<Who> well i fully removed and reinstall my drivers and it solved the problem
<Who> http://goo.gl/GXBzI
<Who> you can give it a try
<Keshl> Ohhhh no no o_o'
<Keshl> See, on Sabayon, we do things weird.
<c2tarun> can anyone please suggest me a good softphone application for kubuntu?
<Keshl> Doing that would mean having to rebuild my kernel, twice since I'd be reinstalling the driver.
<Who> ah i see
<mr-rich> c2tarun: skype
<Keshl> Got it! just had to do "eselect opengl set nvidia"
<Keshl> Somehow it set Xorg as the default graphical driver, didn't even load nVidia at boot ^w^'
<cosmo18>  I have a wierd issue, when I double click on downloads in firefox on like a video file it opens it in vlc but it also opens a dolphin window, is there any way I can get it to stop opening the dolphin window?
<mr-rich> cosmo18: try a single click only ...
<mr-rich> cosmo18: also, edit your prefs to ask you what to do with a file instead.
<cosmo18> it does nothing if I single click and right click and open file causes both programs to be opened
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: ping
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: hi, just in time
<bigbrovar> was just about to shut down
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: oh....
<c2tarun> you remebered that you helped me with my wifi card?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: were u able to solve ur wifi card
<bigbrovar> sure I do
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: my system got extremely slow and I had to reinstall :(
<bigbrovar> and did the performance improve after a reinstall?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: my wifi card was working fine till now but suddently my network manager again stopped detecting wifi connections :(
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: yup performance improved after reinstall.
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: thats the network manager plasmoid right? just to rule it out: are u sure the wireless section of the network manager is enabled?  its just a check button
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: yup its enabled
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: some people were reporting issues with the network manager plasmoid. on 10.10 I had issues with it too and had to result to using the gnome frontend to network manager which worked pretty fine.  How long as this been. and have u tried connection to the wireless manually. ?
<bigbrovar> like the way u would connect to a hidden wireless access point
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: actually right now I am on wired connection so I am not getting hidden wireless access point option there.
<c2tarun> and what do you mean by gnome frontend to network manager?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: the gnome network manager applet. its the network manager used in ubuntu and xubuntu.
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: earlier when I was using ubuntu I never faced this problem, I think gnome n/w manager applet may work for me. How can I install it?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: sure u can always try it out, and if things gets jammed u can always revert.
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: how can I switch to gnome network manager applet?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: frist u have to remove the network manager plasmoid sudo apt-get remove plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: well are you sure, because that may disconnect me from internet. :(
<Keshl> Not trying to interrupt, but I've had the same issue. Oddly, if you tell it to connect twice (While it's still trying to connect, connect again anyway exactly as you did before), it connects for me. Not sure if this is acceptable to you, but it worked for me.
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: nope its wont as long u have a wired connection
<c2tarun> Keshl: I tried to connect several times but stil not able to connect :(
<bigbrovar> and its set to dhcp
<Keshl> And, to connect manually with no GUI manager, just connect a wire and type "dhclient". Might have to do it as root.
<bigbrovar> Keshl: he can't even see the wireless connection
<Keshl> *connect a wire, open a shell and type..
<Keshl> bigbrovar: Oh, didn't see that, sorry.
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: what after removing plasma-widget-networkmanager.
<c2tarun> Keshl: no prob :) thanks for trying to help
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: yeah if u happen to  disconnect dhclient as Keshl suggested would get u back
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: what if I first install gnome's n/w manager and then remove mine?
<bigbrovar> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install network-manager-gnome
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: that's good :)
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: that would install the gnome network manager without the unnecessary dependencies and stuff
<bigbrovar> once installed
<bigbrovar> u then go to systemsettings and under startup and shut down, go to the autostart section
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: select add program and add nm-applet
<bigbrovar> Keshl: which version of kubuntu are u on?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: I am going to reboot now.
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: should I?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: good luck and remember if i does not work for u. use dhclient to connect in case u dont have a connection on boot
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: sure :) thanks
<Keshl> bigbrovar: None, I use Sabayon.
<Keshl> bigbrovar: But a friend of mine had an issue with Kubuntu so I had to ask for help here before.
<bigbrovar> Keshl: wow and how is that going? been telling myself I should try a gentoo based distro
<Keshl> bigbrovar: Don't try it if you're not willing to fix problems nobody else has.
<Keshl> bigbrovar: You *cannot* Google your way outta situations like you can on Debian. Gentoo pakcs a bigger punch, but it's like C and C++.
<Keshl> *packs
<bigbrovar> Keshl: lol coming from u I will take that to heart :)
<Keshl> bigbrovar: With C, you shoot yourself in the foot with a handgun. With C++, you nuke your foot.
<bigbrovar> Keshl: yeah so I heard
<bigbrovar> lol
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: its working like a charm :) thanks a lot
<bigbrovar> Keshl: what version of kde are u running there?
<Keshl> bigbrovar: And with Java, by the time you import hand.gun.with and object.trigger*so, you just forget what you wanted to do anyway, like windows..
<Keshl> bigbrovar: 4.6.2.
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: u are welcome :) .. so the gnome network manager is working fine no problem? like u are able to detect wireless and connect easily?
<bigbrovar> Keshl: lol
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: yup :)
<bigbrovar> Keshl: I was just talking to a friend the other day about the need for kde apps to have systemwide smooth scrolling
<Keshl> bigbrovar: I'm not sure what that is, mind explaining, owo?
<bigbrovar> Keshl: scolling especially in systemsettings and dolphin can be a pita
<Keshl> bigbrovar: Works fine for me o.O
<bigbrovar> Keshl: scrolling presenting is very jumpy in many kde apps, esp with system settings it seems to scroll 2 pages at a time.
<Keshl> bigbrovar: Oh, you mean how it just goes, it doens't like, have a scrolling animation of things going by?
<bigbrovar> Keshl: not so much the animation. but the usability it brings
<Keshl> bigbrovar: No idea what you mean then. I only notice the animation.
<bigbrovar> Keshl: this bug report explains it https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76082
<ubottu> KDE bug 76082 in general "smooth scrolling in all apps" [Wishlist,New]
<bigbrovar> Keshl: some kde apps like kmail and kopete have it implemented hence scrolling there is less painful
<bigbrovar> Keshl: and plasma apps too have it by default
<Keshl> bigbrovar: Just have it scroll, not, a line at a time. When I use my mouse wheel, it scrolls 2.9 lines, not 3.
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: u back?
<bigbrovar> Keshl: is there a way to set the scroll setting for kde? systemwide
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: yup
<Keshl> bigbrovar: No idea, but I figure since you're on Linux, it shoudln't be too difficult to change programs and recompile them to scroll 2.9 rather than 3 <w<
<bigbrovar> Keshl: I actually found something in the input section of systemsettings
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: u got disconnected so I was scared we celebrated too early :p
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: actually we celebrated after reboot :)
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: btw the kde frontend of network manager is still under very heavy development and as not had a stable release afaict . what distros ship with are development snapshots. unless the gnome network manager which is very stable and packs more features like support for bluetooth tethering and better mobile broadband card support
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: so u are better off with it anyway :)
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: and u might wanna blog about that too :) linking me to ur blog
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: sure :) I'll do that
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: also kde n/w manager is not detecting any dsl connection, but gnome's detected ;)
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: I meant give me ur blog link too (not linking me to ur blog reading that again didnt come out as I wanted )
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: no surprises there. In fact am anxious looking for a reason to switch to the gnm but so far the network manager plasmoid as not given one :)
<c2tarun_> oh... wait :) I'll give you link, but still I didnt blogged about it
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: its ok just generally. I would add it to my rss and add it to my blogroll
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: http://www.tricksfind.in/
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: take it u are from india?
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: yup :)
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: cool! I have couple of friends from there :) well maybe more than a couple
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar:  thats great :)
<bigbrovar> anyway heading to work now guess we catch later.
<bigbrovar> Keshl: was nice talking to u. cheers
<Keshl> Bais, owo
<valorie> oh lord, I was trying to remove the vlc and phonon packages, to force Amarok to use the stuff I've built from git
<valorie> now muon is removing all of KDE
<valorie> and I don't know how to stop it
<valorie> I can't even take a snapshot of the error screen I'm seeing, because I guess ksnapshot is gone
<valorie> :(
<valorie> it's asking whether or not to stop the kdm daemon
<valorie> I have no clue about which is worse
<Keshl> *Lord <.< Sorry, I get this really sick feeling if I don't at least do that considering everything else I do online.    Anyway, I'm not sure how to help you, but I think you can still take a screenshot if you press the Print Screen button and paste into an image editing program.
<valorie> I'll try that, thanks
<valorie> do you have to use another key with that?
<valorie> it seems to do nothign
<u19809> akonadi no longer wants to start on my KDE session. when I open kontact I get a dialog with error messages, akonadi being unable to lock ibdata1 or something. claiming another version is running.  when I run akonadictl status no servers are running,  when I run akonadictl start I get error that dbus already something registered ...
<tonk> So I'm currently installing Kubuntu 11.04 and it stopped at "Installing system 74%" with CPU1 and CPU2 both at 100% use. Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot or continue?
<tonk> knotify4 and ubiquity are the processes using all the power, but I don't see no notification window anywhere
<tonk> Okay never mind. I killed knotify4 and the install process continued. kthxbye
<valorie> keshl, once it stopped, I asked for a full upgrade, and it's doing that
<valorie> so all is not lost
<Keshl> Sorry for afkness.
<Keshl> And good, maybe that'll help.
<Keshl> Also, when you hit print screen, nothing will appear to happen. Just paste anyway.
<renz> can any body help me?
<valorie> !ask | renz
<ubottu> renz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<renz> about on how to install
<renz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ledius> Hi
<Daskreech> hi
<Nightrose> hi
<Nightrose> can anyone help me figure out why my wireless doesn't work anymore since yesterday?
<Nightrose> i am on maverick
<Nightrose> the enabled wireless option in the plasmoid is greyed out
<Nightrose> i tried booting into the previous kernel but that didn't seem to change anything
<Nightrose> the hardware switch is set to enabled
 * Nightrose looks at apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I believe there was a bug once where nm's software switch was broken
<apachelogger> particularly after a suspend or hibernate it would not let itself turn on again
<apachelogger> something like that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmmm ok - any way to fix it?
<Nightrose> and i don't think i did a suspend or hibernate in well ages
<apachelogger> Nightrose: there is a file somewhere
<apachelogger> I have no idea where or what or when though
<apachelogger> probably in /var
<apachelogger> Nightrose: /var/lib/NetworkManager/ possibly
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> thx
<Nightrose> let's see if that gets me anywhere
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i have two .state files in there
<Nightrose> can i just erase them?
<Nightrose> and reboot
<apachelogger> Nightrose: likely yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: moving them is certainly saver ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise you might end up with no connection whatsoever
<Nightrose> -.-
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope :(
<Nightrose> same
<apachelogger> Nightrose: no clue then, sorry ... maybe try #ubuntu
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe install network-manager-gnome, start nm-applet and see if that can turn on wifi again
<apachelogger> knm is rubbish at times
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> apachelogger: says it is already running...
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you need to nuke knm
<apachelogger> and possibly also stop the kded module
<Nightrose> k
<bigbrovar> Hi guys. at work this morning after setting up a network printer via ipp. everything worked fine. But when I decided to setup another printer I get this error dialog box http://i.imgur.com/XYyub.png and when try starting it from terminal I get this  http://pastebin.com/mqb8aaHF
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok i seem to be too dump to kill it :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: delete network-manager-kde and login again
<bigbrovar> now I just cant fingure out a way to use the printer AT WORK :s
<bigbrovar> I tried rebooting but that didnt help
<Nightrose> apachelogger: package not installed so not removed
<Nightrose> -.-
<Nightrose> wth is going on
<apachelogger> so it has some other name
<himcesjf> "Network Management disabled" KDE?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: dpkg -l *network*
<himcesjf> If so ..Check ifconfig /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state -> see if disabled -> change fasle to true (kdesudo kate /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state) else remove .state file  restart knetworkmanager -> kqui knetworkmanage && sleep 1 && knetworkmanager (else sudo restart network-manager)
 * bigbrovar for the first time in 4 years. I am seriously considering running windows for work.  so tired of the circle of irc/ bug report/ walk around and ... sigh 
<apachelogger> the trick is not to use python software
<apachelogger> bigbrovar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<Nightrose> himcesjf: when i set it to true there it gets set back to false
<himcesjf> Nightrose: Do you get this error - "Network Management disabled" KDE?
 * apachelogger thinks the hardware switch is not on then :P
<Nightrose> himcesjf: where would i get that?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: it is and the wifi light is on
<apachelogger> ok
<bigbrovar> apachelogger: if thats the case it should be added to the release note!! so I dont have to waste my morning at work trying to figure out why a printer config that worked some minutes ago suddenly stopped working.  if its buggy it should not be included imho. I read that lots of bugs were fixed on the printer config gui.  its messed up when a bright mood is killed off by a bad software experience.
<apachelogger> bigbrovar: it is not broken per se, it has a bug, something completely natural for software
<himcesjf> Nightrose: What does <kqui knetworkmanage && sleep 1 && knetworkmanager> say?
 * apachelogger notes that the networkmanager in 10.10 is a plasmoid
<himcesjf> maverick
<apachelogger> isn't that what I said?
<Nightrose> himcesjf: i don't have kqui or knetworkmanager
<himcesjf> Nightrose: Sorry, my bad
<himcesjf> Hold on
<apachelogger> s/kqui/kquitapp
<Nightrose> still don't have knetworkmanager ;-)
<bigbrovar> apachelogger: link to the bug report?
<himcesjf> Nightrose: sudo restart network-manager?
<Nightrose> himcesjf: "network-manager start/running, process 1946"
<apachelogger> bigbrovar: you'll need to report one so that I can give you the link ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: check ksystemlog
<Nightrose> k
<himcesjf> Changing and removing that .state file doesn't help either?
<Nightrose> no
<bigbrovar> apachelogger: That would make the upteen bug report am making. I still have to report the one about X randomly crashing for reasons I can reproduce.  then this one for printing ..  am just so frustrated atm .. sitting at work just staying at the screen wondering what to do. trying to calm down the boiling point.
<bigbrovar> I have to put in soo much to get things to work to this point. filing bugs and documenting along the way.
<apachelogger> I always grab a cup o coffee in such situations :)
<himcesjf> Do you see wlan0 and its HWaddr in ifconfig, Nightrose?
<apachelogger> bigbrovar: you frustration is understandible
<Nightrose> himcesjf: no
<Nightrose> only eth0 and lo
<Nightrose> but it is in iwconfig
<himcesjf> Nightrose: Usually changing the state of NetworkingEnabled to true solves the problem. Hold on
<himcesjf> ohk
<bigbrovar> apachelogger: there is this report I filed concerning the menubar plasmoid. I even tried finding the maintainer to report it to him. never got a reply back never even got any activity for the bug  bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/701527 and the issue still exit in 11.04
<bigbrovar> apachelogger: anyway talking to u helps .. :)
<bigbrovar> at least I can smile again :)
<bigbrovar> exist*
<himcesjf> Do you see such options in .state file NetworkingEnabled=true WirelessEnabled=true  WWANEnabled=true or only NetworkingEnabled=true ?
<himcesjf> Nightrose: ^
<Nightrose> himcesjf: networkingenabled = true and wirelessenabled = false and wwanenabled = true
<himcesjf> And changing the wirelessenabled = false state reverts back to false?
<Nightrose> it did previously yes
<himcesjf> Confused now
<himcesjf> Wondering why delteing the state file and relogin not helping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: what am i looking for in ksystemlog?
<Nightrose> i'm not seeing anything helpful so far
<apachelogger> look through all the logs and filter for net
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> wlan maybe
<apachelogger> (hal could also spit out something)
<himcesjf> wlan and hal, I suppose
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, after removing the state files you will need to restart network-manager rather than reboot
<apachelogger> or actually best would be to stop nm, then remove the state files and then start it again
<Nightrose> apachelogger: set's it back to false in the state file
<himcesjf> apachelogger: That is what I asked for :)
<apachelogger> kk
<himcesjf> Did you update the conman package recently?
<Nightrose> not that i am aware of
<bigbrovar> apachelogger: I have reported the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/+bug/776224
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776224 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer-kde tool won't start on Kubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,New]
<Nightrose> apachelogger: himcesjf: http://paste.kde.org/48913
<himcesjf> apachelogger: Can wicd help?
<apachelogger> unlikely but possible
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I believe reason 2 is hardware related though
 * apachelogger looks for source
<rdallarmi> hi, all of a sudden the desktop effects do not work anymore using opengl, but just trough xrender (they used to work fine) I am not sure I have done anything, but is there a way to restore it to the default behavior?
<apachelogger> actually wrong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: according to that output your device should be up
<apachelogger> reason 2 ... 	NM_DEVICE_STATE_REASON_NOW_MANAGED = 2,
<Nightrose> -.-
<Nightrose> damn it
<apachelogger> so it is bringing the device up because it is managed
<snikker> my usb 3.0 port doesn't work in ubuntu, how can i fix this?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok - upgrade to natty - good or bad idea in this case?
<apachelogger> upgrade is always a good idea :D
<himcesjf> Maybe reinstall?
<himcesjf> upgrade may mess
<Nightrose> himcesjf: certainly not
<apachelogger> Nightrose: possibly the knm in natty is less rubbish and manages to do more useful things
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> let's give this a try then...
<himcesjf> Nightrose: Alright, upgrade.
<faLUCE> I created a shared directory with swat. I created it by accessing swat http server with root user (if I access with myuser I cannot create a share, therefore I used root). Now: I can make the shared resource accessible to all, without a password. How can I configure it in order to be accessible only for the users which have permissions to the directory, so that remote login is required?
<himcesjf> Nightrose: What was the last update before this problem occurred?
<Nightrose> himcesjf: ufff no idea
<himcesjf> Nightrose: Sorry, hopefully upgrade will fix it
<Nightrose> yeah
<snikker> xorg.conf was removed in natty?
<Riddell> bigbrovar: would you mind reporting bug 776224 to bugs.kde.org ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776224 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer-kde tool won't start on Kubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776224
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks
<GeorgeJ> I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10. I'm really dissapointed by Unity and Gnome3. They are really not suitable for a developer. And now I'm thinking of switching back to KDE permanently.
<GeorgeJ> Are there any issues or problems I should be aware of before switching to Kubuntu 11.04?
<arpan> GeorgeJ: you should try live mode of kubuntu image and you will come to know about any problem specific to your hardware, if any.
<zeroedout> I *still* can't get unity to run but gnome3 so far is pretty sweet
<arpan> GeorgeJ: I upgraded my desktop and laptop to 11.04 kubuntu and it works fantastic for me!
<GeorgeJ> Awesome, can't wait to be able to use a decent, familliar GUI again
<GeorgeJ> I really feel Unity and Gnome3 shell are not suitable for desktop computers, but only mobile platforms, maybe
<arpan> GeorgeJ: Good luck.
<GeorgeJ> I've seen some reviews on KDE 4.6 and noticed that its also starting to orbit around mobile platforms, but I like that they haven't destroyed the desktop interface like the others did
<GeorgeJ> arpan: Thanks :D
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: actually plasma runs on nokia
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: infact you can try plasma-mobile
<Peace-> een on a computer
<GeorgeJ> Peace-: I know, but I'm not forced to, like Unity or Gnome :D
<Peace-> well unity is very bad for me
<arpan> GeorgeJ: there's one kubuntu-mobile image available as well but i can't suggest it to anyone as i haven't tested it on any device
<Peace-> arpan: you don't need that
<Peace-> arpan: just install plasma-mobile
<apachelogger> GeorgeJ: teh difference being that the plasma frontend is redone to suite other form factors
<apachelogger> such as mobile phones
<Peace-> arpan: and choose plasma mobile at kdm time
<apachelogger> they are essentially different products really
<arpan> Peace-: oh! thanks!! I didn't know that!! :)
<apachelogger> arpan: it would only work on the bealgeboard, pandaboard and n900 anyway ;)
<Peace-> arpan: :)
<apachelogger> in particular only the n900 is a tier 1 platform right now
<GeorgeJ> I really hope ubuntu will adopt KDE as their default GUI, Unity and Gnome3 are, IMO, horrible for a desktop user, especially as a developer
<arpan> apachelogger: thanks!! That's what i thought of it and thus never tried.
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: nope that will not happen
<arpan> GeorgeJ: but kubuntu will stay there for all of us!! :)
<GeorgeJ> Hmm, I've just downloaded the iso and tried runnign Kubuntu Live, however the boot sequence freezes, modprobe seems to throw an error
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: try to install from another iso
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: alternate i guess
<arpan> GeorgeJ: check the md5sum of the image/cd and make sure it is downloaded correctly and completely.
<GeorgeJ> Peace-: Doesn't the alternate iso just replace the installer method? I'm getting a "Bad EIP value" which, as far as I can tell, should be followed by a kernel fault(but is not), indicating hardware failiure
<GeorgeJ> I'm getting the same error when trying to check disc for defects. I'll check the md5 sum, just a moment
<taiyal> you might want to try fresher optical media too
<arpan> GeorgeJ: if md5sum of image matches with the one provided on website then try creating live-usb, that would be faster than CD
<arpan> GeorgeJ: but remember, creating live usb erases everything from your usb media
<GeorgeJ> arpan: The md5 sum matches. I don't think booting from the usb will work either. But I'lll give it a try anyway
<GeorgeJ> I haven't tried booting Ubuntu 11.04 either, I've upgraded from 10.10, so there might be another problem, not related to Kubuntu
<GeorgeJ> "Natty Narwhal 11.04 is having issues with USB drives from SanDisk that have U3 Launchpad" Oh man, how unlucky can I get?
<arpan> GeorgeJ: I have SanDisk cruzer purchased last year and it boots flawlessly, so u may want to give it a try
<GeorgeJ> I have no need for theU3 part, so I've removed it.
<GeorgeJ> Another question, does anyone have any news on the Nvidia Optimus support?
<arpan> GeorgeJ: good luck, hopefully you'll be able to boot this time
<arpan> GeorgeJ: no idea on that one.
<taiyal> how do I enable newly created keyboard shortcuts?
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: well you could try anyway if you believe it's a kernel issue do as you wish
<kavurt> my kubuntu doesn't even respond sometimes when I try to turn the computer off. Is it only my kubuntu, or is it a common issue?
<Peace-> kavurt: well
<Peace-> kavurt: you actually have some problems with acpi
<Peace-> kavurt: i mean the kernel has problems with your bios energy stuff
<Peace-> kavurt: please fill a bug report
<Peace-> kavurt: btw ...
<Peace-> kavurt: could you try to turno off your computer with these comands on shell ?
<Peace-> kavurt: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/
<Peace-> kavurt: if it will work you can create some lauchers
<kavurt> Peace-: i already filled a bug report. but it's the same in all my three compters. when i go through terminal, "shutdown -h now" or "reboot" everything's normal.
<Peace-> kavurt: ok try with qdbus please
<kavurt> Peace-: i tried qdbus, it worked perfectly.
<Peace-> kavurt: ok well
<Peace-> kavurt: you can do a laucher now
<Peace-> kavurt: with that
<Peace-> so you have solved the problem
<Peace-> i am sorry but  i dunno the cause about your problem
<kavurt> Peace-: thank you
 * Peace- happy that his blog is used
<Peace-> kavurt: at least you have a workaround
<kavurt> Peace-: and at least i had someone to help :)
<Peace-> :)
<snikker> how can i add a custom dpi size? in the sistem settings i've only 96 and 120 dpi...
<snikker> no one?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> let me see
<arpan> Peace-: so i installed plasma-mobile but don't see it in kdm menu
<Peace-> arpan: have you rebooted?
<arpan> yep
<Peace-> arpan: you clicked on the arrow?
<arpan> Peace-: yes, had only 3 options there, default, previous and plasma workspace
<Peace-> arpan: try installing kubuntu-mobile
<Peace-> packages
<Peace-> maybe something is missin on kdm
<arpan> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> snikker: i guess you have to modify some configuration files
<Peace-> to get the dpi you want
<Peace-> snikker: i hav found an old article for kde3 http://fixunix.com/debian/134007-kde-xorg-dpi-setting.html
<Peace-> snikker: found this too http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/changing-kdes-dpi-setting-351926/
<GeorgeJ> I'm still getting stuck while booting Kubuntu 11.04 :(. Modprobe returns with status 0x0009, I can't see the full stacktrace
<snikker> Peace-: thanks, now i try
<arpan> Peace-: no luck with kubuntu-mobile as well
<Peace-> arpan: this is not possible
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> arpan: try this run on konsole :  kbuildsycoca4
<arpan> Peace-: thanks! let me try that
<arpan> Peace-: do i need to sudo it?
<Peace-> nope
<arpan> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> wel you could try with sudo too
<Peace-> but
<Peace-> this is only a try
<arpan> trying sudo is gives error of current owner
<arpan> without sudo it works
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> fine
<Peace-> now
<Peace-> log out
<arpan> Peace-: now rebooting
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arpan> Peace-: that didn't work
<Peace-> arpan: dunno man
<Peace-> arpan: it should appear
<Peace-> on the menu
<arpan> Peace-: that's ok... i can live without that :D
<arpan> Peace-: just wanted to test it
<Peace-> arpan: you can try this xD
<Peace-> pkill plasma-desktop && plasma-mobile
<Peace-> it should work
<Peace-> xD
<arpan> Peace-: shouldn't reboot fix that?
<Peace-> arpan: maybe but maybe not xD
<Peace-> arpan: anyways if you get some problems just PRESS alt f2
<Peace-> pkill plasma-mobile && plasma-desktop
<arpan> Peace-: just logged in after a reboot
<arpan> Peace-:  now will use pkill
<Peace-> xD
<arpan> Peace-: i hope plasma-netbook doesn have to do anything with it
<arpan> Peace-: because i use netbook workspace
<Peace-> arpan: plasma-destktop , plasma-netbook , plasma-mobile
<Peace-> are the layouts
<Peace-> if you use kubuntu desktop you use plasma-destkop
<Peace-> if you use netbook kubuntu you use plasma-etc etc
<arpan> Peace-: yeah i am aware of that. on my desktop i use plasma-desktop and on laptop i use netbook workspace
<arpan> Peace-: but this mobile thingy not shown anywhere
<Peace-> arpan: on konsole you can run plasma-mobile ?
 * Peace- note that running plasma-mobile should kill plasma-desktop
<arpan> Peace-: i'll give it a try
<arpan> Peace-: yes i can run that in konsole
<GeorgeJ> Why is kde so awesome?
<Peace-> arpan: you you can even try plasma-mobile with konsole
<Peace-> just remove panels and you will get the layout
<arpan> Peace-: yeah made panel auto-hide to get it full screen
<Peace-> arpan: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/03/plasma-desktopmQ1685.jpg
<da2ce7_laptop> I have a quick bug report for kubuntu 11.04
<da2ce7_laptop> the user gpg.conf dosn't automaticaly load up gpg-agent
<Peace-> da2ce7_laptop: run this ubuntu-bug NAMEOFPACKAGE
<da2ce7_laptop> you need to add the use-agent line into the ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf file
<topyli> hmm, did anyone figure out how to add google calendars and address books in korganizer yet?
<topyli> preferably using software that's already released. i know there's something cooking in the shaky builds
<ubuntu> Hi, I've installed kubuntu, but hwhenever I boot up, my mnitor saya "Mode not supported"
<ubuntu> I even tried with a different monitor
<Peace-> ubuntu: how did you installed it?
<ubuntu> It does not even show the grub menu
<Peace-> ubuntu: aside gnome?
<ubuntu> From the live CD
<Peace-> mm
<ubuntu> No Kubuntu
<Peace-> ok press shit at the boot time
<ubuntu> Peace-: Afresh
<Pici> Peace-: *shift
<Peace-> grub should appear
<ubuntu> ok i will  try
<Peace-> ops
<Peace-> xD Pici ty
<Peace-> hahahahaa
<ubuntu> Hi I even tried pressing "shift"key during bootup, Now it says, "loading Frub", but again goes into "Mode not supported" after that
<ubuntu> s/frub/grub
<ubuntu> In the paste I've had kubuntu10.04 and debian running fine.
<ubuntu> I don't know what is wrong, I do not even see HDD activity after I leave it in  "Mode not supported mode"
<ubuntu> Any ideas what might be wrong, or what to look for thanks
<ubuntu> Peace-: ^^
<ubuntu> Its a amd64 bit version, if that matters, and this is the first time installing a 64 bit OS.
 * ubuntu goes for a second try at installing kubuntu
<16WAADU6F> someone good at apache virtualhost?
<rua> s.a
<try> hola
<rua> i updated ubuntu
<rua> but now flash player doesn't work
<rua> how can i fix
<darkrex1986> rua: install kubuntu_restricted_extras
<darkrex1986> !info kubuntu_restricted_extras natty
<ubottu> Package kubuntu_restricted_extras does not exist in natty
<Pici> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<rua> installing now
<darkrex1986> Pici: thx ^^
<Pici> np.
<rua> it works on chromium browser
<rua> but it isn't working on mozilla
<darkrex1986> rua: did you run FF4?
<rua> what?
<darkrex1986> rua: sry FF4 = FireFox4
<rua> yes
<rua> i use ff4 :)
<darkrex1986> rua: ok you said that you have updated your ubuntu, check if you have install gnash Flash. If its still installed remove it using apt.
<darkrex1986> rua: Cause if its still installed FF4 will use gnash Flash instead of Adobes flash
<rua> ty darkrex1986
<rua> i'm trying now
<GeorgeJ> Can I setup a shortcut to move a window from a workspace to another_
<GeorgeJ> I've allready setup shortcuts to move trough workspaces., I just want to be able to move windows across them aswell.
<amundsen> hi
<darkrex1986> rua: np
<amundsen> what's going to happen with QT now that Nokia seems abandon this platform ?
<amundsen> what could happen ?
<amundsen> is it possible a fork ?
<amundsen> is qt 100% gpl compatible ?
<HouseMD> 42, 42, 42.  There :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: fail :(  wireless not fixed and desktop effects are immediately suspended
<Nightrose> \o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you really should buy canonical certified hardware
<brian_renner> Do not know if this is the place to post this but I don't know who edits the page at "http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Natty#General_Notes" but if you know who let that person know to change the title from Kubuntu 10.10 (Natty Narwhal) to Kubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal).  I registered to edit the site but the title is locked.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not helping...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, one option would be to try wicd instead of networkmanager
<apachelogger> surely there is a page on wicd at help.ubuntu.com
<Nightrose> hmmmm
<apachelogger> brian_renner: no idea who maintains that
<brian_renner> ok
<apachelogger> actually it is the first time I ever hear of that site ^^
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, wifi or ethernet ?
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: wifi
<BluesKaj> braodcom or atheros ?
<BluesKaj> err broadcom
<Nightrose> no idea sorry
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, open a terminal , sudo lshw -C Netowrk
<BluesKaj> oops Network
<wols> he has a ath9k supported device. http://paste.kde.org/48913
<Nightrose> wols: she ;-)
<wols> on the internet, everyone is a dog. or a 50 year old fbi agent with a beer belly. both male. take your pick
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: so yeah - atheros
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, has anyone given you any other terminal commands to run ?
<Nightrose> various ;-)
<Nightrose> restarting network manager among them
<BluesKaj> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: "SIOCSIFLAGL: operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<Nightrose> "SIOCSIFFLAGS: operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<Peace-> Nightrose: ok
<Peace-> Nightrose: rfkill -list
<Peace-> Nightrose:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<Nightrose> Peace-: that seems to be the wrong usage
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> Peace-: still giving me the same for ifconfig wlan0 up after that :(
<Peace-> Nightrose: ok
<Peace-> Nightrose: laptop ?
<Nightrose> netbook
<Peace-> ok please check if you have some switch button for wifi
<Nightrose> already have - it's in the right position and the wifi light is also on
<Peace-> Nightrose: iwconfig
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , that's a strange message "SIOCSIFFLAGS: operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , that's a strange message "SIOCSIFFLAGS: operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<BluesKaj> oops
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P
<Nightrose> Peace-: ok - what am i looking for there?
<Peace-> Nightrose: name of thw wifi ? ath0 wlan0 ?
<Nightrose> wlan0
<Peace-> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> errors?
<Peace-> of course yes xD
<Peace-> then atheros ?
<BluesKaj> Nightrose,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid , see i you're getting any output
<Nightrose> Peace-: same error as aboe
<BluesKaj> if
<Peace-> Nightrose: this     sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Peace-> Nightrose: gives     SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 ?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, what would be doing an RFkill
<Nightrose> Peace-: no that gives SIOCSIFFLAGS: operation not possible due to RF-kill
<BluesKaj> wifi isn't even tryng to broadcast or receive
<himcesjf> Nightrose: Did you try wicd?
<Nightrose> no
<Peace-> Nightrose: it's an atheros?
<Nightrose> yes
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, sudo modprobe ath0
<Peace-> heehehe
<Peace-> Nightrose: ok
<Peace-> Nightrose: you need to check if witha voltage reset you could get some stuff
<Peace-> Nightrose: lsmod | grep ath5k
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i guess ath5k is the problem
<Peace-> BluesKaj: some time it doesn't work properly
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: fatal: module ath0 not found
<Nightrose> Peace-: hmmm ok - how? :D
<Nightrose> ah
<Peace-> Nightrose: lsmod | grep ath5k
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> Peace-: nothing
<Peace-> Nightrose: lsmod | grep ath
<Nightrose> various ath9k stuff
<Peace-> Nightrose: ok
<Peace-> Nightrose: so i got it
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> tell
<Peace-> Nightrose: you have an atheros , the new atheros use ath9k
<Peace-> instead of ath5k
<Peace-> alternate driver could be madwifi
<Peace-> now
<Peace-> if you want use ath9k you could try this
<Peace-> i have found this solution for ath5k long time ago ...
<Peace-> but it could not work for you
<Peace-> Nightrose: ell turn off the computer … and disconnect the plug now press the computer’s button which should turn on your computer … that should consume the residual voltage. and now start the pc. this fucking atheros works again with ath5k
<Peace-> xD
<tdn> What is the ~/.local dir used for? Is it safe to exclude it from any backups?
 * BluesKaj makes a note of that ...when daughter returns my laptop
<Peace-> now
<Peace-> because of i am a bit busy you can find the whole story
<Peace-> here
<Nightrose> -.-
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> i will try this
<Peace-> Nightrose: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kubuntu-904-atheros-communications-inc-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-rev-01/
<BluesKaj> Peace-, . pls ..language :(
<Nightrose> sounds super strange
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i know
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i was pasting xD
<BluesKaj> ok
<Nightrose> if this works you're the hero of the day
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> Nightrose: no it's not you think , a printer hp 4500 wifi fi you don't use it on windows , the first time, you can't get it on linux
<Peace-> hihihi
<Peace-> that is a very strange behavior
<Peace-> Nightrose: if doens't work , you could install wicd-kde
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey after i did a tutorial to create a pakcage of wicd-kde it comes on natty repo
<Peace-> xD
<Nightrose> Peace-: same thing still :(
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> wicd-kde next...
<Nightrose> *sigh*
 * BluesKaj repeats , I detest network manager
<darkrex1986> tdn: some informations from your applications are stored there for example your trash bin and vlc files, I wouldnt exclude
<Nightrose> Peace-: but lsmod still shows 9k btw
<Peace-> Nightrose: normal
<Peace-> Nightrose: ath9k it's the driver
<Nightrose> ah
<Peace-> Nightrose: but
<Peace-> Nightrose: rfkill list
<Peace-> what does it says ?
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, I used wicd for a while before knetwork manager finally got fxed ,.. it's always behind the curve on some wifi drivers
<tdn> vlc files? What does vlc keep that I need in the future? Trash is not something I would backup.
<Nightrose> Peace-: ideapad_wlan softblocked yes
<Nightrose> among others
<Peace-> Nightrose: mm we need to unblock them
<Peace-> or it doesn't work
<Nightrose> any idea how? :)
<Peace-> wait a moment
<Nightrose> it also lists phy0: wireless lan as soft and hard blocked
<Nightrose> the rest is not blockd
<Peace-> Nightrose: could you post all the stuff?
<Nightrose> ok sec
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nightrose> Peace-: http://paste.kde.org/49273
<Peace-> Nightrose: sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> done
<Nightrose> unblocked
<Peace-> Nightrose: redoo the comand rfkill list
<darkrex1986> tdn: the ml.xspf is stored there, and your .desktop files which ware used by plasma, so if you exculde this directory it might be that your desktop icons will be lost and if some of your programs check for the .desktop files it could crash.
<Nightrose> \o/
<Peace-> Nightrose: try now to gget your wifi working
<Nightrose> k
<Peace-> Nightrose: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<tdn> darkrex1986, ok. What is ml.xspf?
<Peace-> Nightrose: btw you have 2 wifi ?
<Peace-> cards
<Peace-> ?
<Nightrose> i'm not aware of two but...
<Nightrose> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, are you in an office with wifi ?
<snikker> in natty i'm unable to login in failsafe mode, and alse other virtual console (ctrl+f1, ctrl+f2, ecc) are disabled. this is a normal thing? it's because i've set a kde private folder?
<Nightrose> ^ no scanning because network is down
<Peace-> Nightrose: ok
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: ? i'm at home atm if that matters and i have an access point
<Peace-> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, ok , had to know
<Peace-> Nightrose:then again :    sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Nightrose> Peace-: same as before - not possible because of rf-kill
<Peace-> nope here there is something of weird
<Peace-> lscpi | grep -i Network
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> Peace-: do you mean lspci?
<darkrex1986> tdn: if i remember right vlc use this file in cooperation with the local playlist
<Peace-> Nightrose: yes
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> Peace-: ok - two results
<Nightrose> one network and one ethernet controler
<darkrex1986> tdn: ok :D google says vlc will crash if something worng with this file ^^
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid ..paste that pls
<Nightrose> k
<olskolirc> I just made a usb creator start up disk to install natty and when I boot into it, I get a prompt that says, boot:  what do I type here to begin the install please?
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: wlan0  interface doesn't suport scanning: network is down
<Peace-> Nightrose: you have to give me the string
<Peace-> i have to check the wifi card
<Peace-> Nightrose: i guess you card should work
<Peace-> i am pretty syre
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> sure
<Nightrose> Peace-: which string?
<Nightrose> and yeah it did work before... ;-)
<Nightrose> ah...
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> sec
<arpan> olskolirc: probably hitting enter should work for you, try it
<olskolirc> of course arpan
<Nightrose> Peace-: http://paste.kde.org/49291
<Peace-> Nightrose: sudo rmmod ath9k
<Nightrose> k
<Peace-> Nightrose: sudo modprobe ath9k
<Peace-> that is remove driver from the kernel
<Peace-> and put again the driver on the kernel
<Nightrose> Peace-: ok done - first command gave me a "wireless hardware enabled" popup and second one a "wireless hardware disabled" one
<Nightrose> -.-
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> xD
<Nightrose> wth is happening here?
<Peace-> Nightrose: a weird configuration
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> let me check this
<Peace-> Nightrose: cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf | grep false
<Peace-> Nightrose: and this cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state | grep false
<Nightrose> first one: managed=false
<Peace-> Nightrose: ok we need to edit that stuff
<Peace-> Nightrose: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/network-management-disabled-after-suspend-to-ram-kubuntu-10-04/
<Peace-> Nightrose: try to read that
<Peace-> xD
<Nightrose> second one "WirelessEnabled=false"
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> Nightrose: maybe we got the problem
<Nightrose> ohmy
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> wicd it is
<Nightrose> at least for a try
<Peace-> have you read that stuff?
<Peace-> i mean you need to put all false
<Peace-> *replace  ==> true
<Nightrose> i did that in the second file earlier
<Nightrose> anyway - one sec
<bitgandtter_> why my kubuntu dont change screen brightness
<Peace-> bitgandtter_: kernel doesn't handle well your acpi
<bitgandtter_> exist any solution to this problem?
<Peace-> depends on the hardware
<Peace-> and your configuration
<bitgandtter_> any tutorial or doc i can read to try fixit?
<wols> first thing is to google for your notebook model under linux
<wols> most chance of success
<Peace-> bitgandtter_: google http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=kubuntu+dont+change+screen+brightness&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 : >>>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422947
<bitgandtter_> thanks i will try
<rahim> faka with holland?
<BluesKaj> !nl | rahim
<ubottu> rahim: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Nightrose> Peace-: ok :/ i'm still exactly where i was before it seems
<Nightrose> did what the blog said - didn't help
<Nightrose> does anyone have any ideas what to do next?
<Nightrose> this is frustrating :(
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, wicd
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: ok - just install wicd-kde and then?
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, i didn't realize there was a specific kde version , but yes
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: ok - running
<Nightrose> and now? :D
<BluesKaj> did you open wicd from the kmenu
<Nightrose> the kde client yes
<Nightrose> and it starts in the systray
<Nightrose> but there doesn't seem to be anything for wifi
<BluesKaj> ok , right click and choose edit , then wifi tab
<Nightrose> there is no edit
<BluesKaj> configure
<Nightrose> neither
<Nightrose> just connection infos
<Nightrose> restore
<Nightrose> help and quit
<LibreMan> hi, I'm trying to set up an apt-cacher server for both kubuntu and debian ... I read that debian and kubuntu could have packages with the same name but different content, is that still the case?
<BluesKaj> I'm not familar with kde gui , is there a configure option?
<Linkmaster> Whats the best way to upgrade 10.10-11.04 using an .iso image and USB? Would I simple use the startup disk creator, then plug in the .iso, tell KPackageKit to upgrade using the CD? And should I use the alternate CD or the regular download?
<Nightrose> there is a preferences window - let me see
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, why bother with the usb , it's flaky , just try the livecd
<LibreMan> because afaik the policy regarding packaging in k/ubuntu is that either it is exact copy of debian package or there is "ubuntu" appended to the name if it's modified, no?
<darkrex1986> Linkmaster: use apt :)
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: ok doesn't seem to keep my connections
<Nightrose> eh
<Nightrose> preferences
<Nightrose> \o/
<FloodBotK1> Nightrose: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nightrose> yeah...
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, is there a wifi tab option in prefernces ?
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: no
<darkrex1986> Linkmaster: ive done this => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu works great for me :)
<Nightrose> but as it's not keeping my preferences anyway...
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, you could try rebooting ..I'm at a loss as to how to help , Peace- seemed to be on the right track , but dunno where he went :(\
<Nightrose> yeah
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, for what it's worth , I'd research wpa_supplicant method , it worked with my ralink usb wifi adapter , when no other network manager would . It takes a lot of patience and it's a bit tricky, but if you get the sertings right with the right atheros driver it can work very well
<BluesKaj> !wpa_supplicant
<BluesKaj> !wpasupplicant
<Linkmaster> because at the moment I have no CD/external CD play BluesKaj, and darkrex1986 apt doesn't work here at my school since its slow internet, and
<Nightrose> hmmmmm i was really hoping i can avoid that
<Nightrose> and jeeez i spend way too much time on this already
<Nightrose> i need to go and do grocery shopping
<Nightrose> and about 100 other things
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, ok
<BluesKaj> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<decusgeek> I have a question about rekonq. When I go to some sites, it wants a plugin for text/html. Does such a thing even exist? If not, how do I get rid of the message?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: ping
<c2tarun> my system freezing whenever I am trying to connect to any wifi network :( I switched to gnome's network manager, but its also not working :(
<RussellAlan> is there a way to play windows left and right like with windows 7?
<wols> RussellAlan: you need to be a bit more specific
<RussellAlan> wols, having a windows open, and using a keycombo to align it to the right of the screen or left.
<Peace->  BluesKaj hey
<nlsthzn-work> :( KWin and full-screen Flash (Youtube etc.) still not playing along nicely I see
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<steven___> salut
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn-work, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: the guys with wifi rfkil stuff ?
<Peace-> guy
<BluesKaj> it's a girl/woman , Peace- ... Nightrose , you busy ?
<Nightrose> hmm?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, what irc client are you using
<Peace-> BluesKaj: konversation
<BluesKaj> see you're using konversation there Peace- , there's all kinds of info available about nicks if you want to look :)
<nlsthzn-work> BluesKaj: Yup, it plays fullscreen but with desktop effects enabled it will crash when going from fullscreen back to windowed mode
<Peace-> Nightrose: so what ? have you fixed?
<Peace-> i mean wifi
<Nightrose> Peace-: no still not working :(
<Peace-> LOL
<Nightrose> currently getting my logs to apachelogger
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn-work, which graphics card , if it's nvidia be sure to update, a new kernel module came down the pipe
<Peace-> Nightrose:  mm
<Peace-> Nightrose: rfkill list still says you have wifi blocked?
 * Peace- he is tired rigght now has worked so his english will be a little more italian xD
<nlsthzn-work> BluesKaj: Intel 945 (or something like that)... laptop
<Nightrose> Peace-: yeah blocked again
<Peace-> Nightrose: have you replaced false with trure?
<Peace-> true
<Nightrose> yes
<Peace-> Nightrose: one thing
<Peace-> Nightrose: post faster stuff http://blip.tv/file/4876138?filename=Nowardev-PostareUnoScreenshotVelocementeConKde4625.m4v
<Peace-> Nightrose: on the channel
<Nightrose> hmm?
<Peace-> Nightrose: see the video
<apachelogger> Peace-: tip regarding screencasts: if you lower your display resolution you can loose the magnifier, cause it does not really help at all
<katsrc> what's a working KDE application that handles Firefox's video content?
<Nightrose> Peace-: i know the past plasmoid ;-)
<katsrc> is Kaffeine still developed?
<Nightrose> Peace-: also i'm irc'ing on my desktop - not on the netbook with the problem
<yofel> katsrc: yes
<BluesKaj> katsrc, FF installs the available plugins like flash for video and java automatically , if you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<alx__> hi everybody! how do i search for a file extension with strigi? "*.odp" doesnt work =(
<BluesKaj> katsrc, if it doesn't work, then install flashplugin-installer
<katsrc> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<shane4kubuntu> Ok, I seem to have the same problem as I saw on here by another person, I have a nvidia card, I activated the "Addictional Driver"  howeve r the additional driver shows, "This driver is activated but not currently in use"  ??? Any ideas??  is there a bug with the additional driver thing?
<Peace-> shane4kubuntu: how did you installed before?
<Peace-> i mean i hope you didn't use run
<mfraz74> kubuntu 11.04 is seriously messed up. If it goes into screensaver mode, when I go to use it again I can't get wireless to start back up
<shane4kubuntu> Peace-: no I installed it through the additional drivers thing.
<BluesKaj> shane4kubuntu, did you reboot after installing the driver?
<Peace-> mfraz74: ok read this
<Peace-> mfraz74: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/network-management-disabled-after-suspend-to-ram-kubuntu-10-04/
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: yes, rebooted, then I configured my dual monitors, perhaps overwrote the xorg.conf, so I removed the driver (same way) and re-installed it, and it gives me that.
<shane4kubuntu> currently dual monitor is not configured, as I'm just trying to get the driver thing working, although it seems as though it is activated, and being used reguardless of what it says, how can I tell?
<mfraz74> Peace-: thanks for that. Not sure it will work as it isn't suspending to ram, just bringing up the screensaver
<Peace-> mfraz74: try
<rdallarmi_> hi, desktop effects using opengl have suddenly stop working (still can use the xrender) where do I find a log file to find out more info on why it stopped working? (any log or something?)
<BluesKaj> why did you remove the driver after configuring , shane4kubuntu ?
<Peace-> rdallarmi_: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/03/plasma-desktopBs1685.jpg
<BluesKaj> rdallarmi_, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: ok, 1st I installed the driver and rebooted, then I configured dual monitors, overwrote the xorg, rebooted a few days later, xorg ran in low graphics mode, so then I removed the additional drivers thing, and re-installed it, now dual monitors is not configured, and it says driver is not being used.
<shane4kubuntu> The reboot was just today, and the removal and re-installation of the driver was all today.
<BluesKaj> removed the additional drivers thing, shane4kubuntu ? why? that only hides it from the menu
<christopher__> does anybody use a dell studio 1558 with 11.04?
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: no, sorry, not the additional drivers thing, I removed the driver through that app.
<shane4kubuntu> and re-installed the driver, I figured that would reconfigure whatever I messed up.
<mfraz74> Peace-: that seems to have worked
<christopher__> I am asking because up until this kubuntu release I have been using a patch to fix the backlight and Im wondering if there is a better fix for this release
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: I only know the gui frontend of that thing, what is it in command line, and I can purge it and re-install it to make sure it is reconfigured correctly.
<BluesKaj> shane4kubuntu, ok , pastebin the output of your graphics card after running : lspci -v | less ..need to know which driver is in use
<mfraz74> Peace-: i may have spoken too soon. when I came out of the screensaver saw the kde splashscreen, got 6 akonadi errors and no wireless
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj:
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602898/
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: it is a Geoforce 9500 GT
<mfraz74> looking in dmesg, i see things like deauthenticating from **:**:**:**:**:** by local choice (reason=3)
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: sooo, according to that, seems as though the driver IS in use?
<BluesKaj> shane4kubuntu, the output says your nvidia  is in use , which is the nvidia-current driver and that's the correct one
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: ok, so I can safely ignore what the "Additional Driver" app is reporting that it isn't in use.
<BluesKaj> we;ll, shane4kubuntu if everything is working ok , i wouldn't concern myself about that
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: brb, I'm going to reboot, and make sure it is fine on the reboot,  then I will reconfigure dual monitors
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: ok, thanks!
<keeline_> Is there a plasma widget to show latest messages from irc client like quassel?
<mfraz74> So far on my netbook with 11.04 - Plymouth is in text mode, wireless keeps dropping when I use rsync, wireless stops working if I use the screensaver
<asraniel_> hi, anybody knows if 11.04 still has that kmail bug where you copy some text from a mail, when you paste it it becomes html code'
<vooze> What is the fastest way to upgrade from ubuntu 11.04 to kubuntu 11.04 ?? :)
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: ok, reboot was fine, one more question if you don't mind, here is my xorg created by the nvidia dual monitor, however the first identifier thing was the current xorg before I setup dual monitors, I manually merged the two files, what is the first part??
<shane4kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602903/
<Riddell> vooze: install kubuntu-desktop
<asraniel_> vooze: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vooze> okay, thanks :)
<vooze> want to try kbuntu after unity sucks ass ;(
<vooze> kubuntu *
<Peace-> Riddell: are you living kubuntu ?
<shane4kubuntu> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Peace-> Riddell: leave
<shane4kubuntu> vooze: I too jumped boat from Ubuntu, I was tinkering with kde before the update though.
<Alonea> I was wondering, I always get this error on startup right before the splash. Just now my screen went black and I got this error and had to power off.
<Riddell> Peace-: I'm working on other things for 6 months
<Peace-> Riddell: ok i have read about that xD
<Peace-> i was just curious
<vooze> shane4kubuntu :) do you know if danish language is avaliable in the OS?
<Alonea> error says: plymouthd: ply-keyboard: 384: ply-keyboard_watch_for_input: Assertion 'keyboard != ((void *)0)' failed
<shane4kubuntu> vooze: not sure, but I would think it would be.
<vooze> yeah okay, not because I have a problem with english, just wondering ;)
<shane4kubuntu> vooze: was it availabe in gnome?
<vooze> shane4kubuntu, yes
<shane4kubuntu> vooze: then I'm going to take a guess that it probably is also in kde.
<vooze> great :)
<shane4kubuntu> I would be surprised if it was in Gnome and not in KDE.
<vooze> shane4kubuntu, yeah, would be weird, but you never know :) i'll be back in 15-20 mins to tell you :P
<Alonea> I found some bug reports on that plymouthd thing, but no answers as to what it means
<shane4kubuntu> brb, going to reboot
<vooze> taking a while to DL with slowpoke internet
<mfraz74> can someone running 11.04 try this. Setting > System Settings > Display And Monitor > Screensaver. Select a screen saver and click on test. move mouse and tell me what happens
<vooze> kubuntu still use openoffice and not libreoffice?
<mfraz74> vooze: kubuntu should be using libreoffice
<Nor8> Hi, anyone can answer, how can i fix permanent lags in Kubuntu 11.04?
<mfraz74> both computers i've tried it on have either had no wireless after or have not been able to do anything with
<vooze> mfraz74, okay, just the kubuntu.org still says openoffice :P
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: Appreciate the help, seems as though all is working good now with the driver and dual config.
<kothz> Anyone else notice hangs when scrolling in rekonq in kubuntu 11.04?
<vooze> Hey, i just upgraded from ubuntu 11.04 to kubuntu 11.04, but when i login i have no "menus" or anything.. just a a desktop image and a few desktop icons.. any ideas what could cause this?
<kothz> I mean it eventually comes back... but it's prone to nice, error-free freezing
<shane4kubuntu> vooze: when you login there is a little arrow on the side, you need to select the kde desktop when you login
<shane4kubuntu> vooze: to logout, you can hit;  ctrl-alt-f2  login and type sudo reboot to reboot your system.
<ryan-c> I'm getting the "Failed to activate desktop effects" on KDE under kubuntu 11.04 - anyone know how to get it fixed? I'm using the nvidia binary driver.
<olskolirc_> I'm on natty narwhal installed today and I can't seem to install  kde-plasmoid-cwp_1.2.0_i386.deb.  It's looking for a path that doesn't exist /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control there is no tmp.ci directory or control file. Any luck anyone?
<KapitanInsaino> hello
<KapitanInsaino> How do you shut off the KDE startup sounds?
<KapitanInsaino> Can't find it in Systems Settings
<yofel> KapitanInsaino: system settings -> application and system notifications -> even source: kde workspace
<yofel> *event source
<KapitanInsaino> yofel: Thank You!!!  Cou'dnt find it at all
<yofel> true, it's well hidden
<KapitanInsaino> lol
<KapitanInsaino> Love KDE, but it does seem a bit hidden
<KapitanInsaino> No matter, its all set now.  Gracias!
<renato_> hi, can anybody help?  the desktop effects used to work, they stop (no action from my part) I bood from the cd and they work, I reinstall and they do not from the installed system. I have an ati 5770
<Who> renato_:  follow this steps, http://goo.gl/gJdK0 then reboot then try to re - enable the desktop effects
<Who> it worked for me
<renato_> Who: the effects worked great without the fglrx installed
<BluesKaj> renato_, take look in  kmenu/apps/system/ additional drivers if there is a choice of ati  recommended driver to install for that card
<renato_> and they do not, still without. I am downloading fglrx now out of desperation
<Who> renato_:  i know what i meant was reinstall the ati opensource driver
<Who> just follow those steps,  i had the (almost) same problem with my ATi card
<ryan-c> got disconnected a minute - anyone know how to fix desktop effects?
<Who> ryan-c:  ati card ?
<ryan-c> nvidia with the binary driver
<Who> well reinstalling the drivers seems to do the trick for me
<Who> but i have a Ati card so can't say
<ryan-c> It seemed to stop working after I changed my xorg config
<Alonea> anyone else have a plymouthd error on startup?
<vanguard> would I gain anything by using Debian+KDE instead of Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> nvidia binary , ryan-c , why , did some well meaning helper tell you yo use the proprietary .run driver which is recommended by the nvidia website , but doesn't work ?
<ryan-c> BluesKaj: My display configuration is entirely unsupported by free drivers and I will not argue with you about it.
<wols> ryan-c: that's not what he asked. he asked if you have installed the kubuntu provided nvidia driver or the one from the website? (same software, different ways to install)
<wols> if you used the one from the website: congrats, you borked your installation. isn't that great?
<ryan-c> I used the kubuntu installer.
<ryan-c> via the 'addtional drivers' tool
<BluesKaj> ryan-c, argue ? who said anything about argue...you said it stopped working after your xorg.conf was changed. Maybe you should change it back
<ryan-c> Changing it back would cause me to lose half my screen real estate
<wols> you can use glxinfo to see if direct rendering is enabled ryan-c
<ryan-c> it is enabled
<ryan-c> hmm
<BluesKaj> ryan-c, have you tried the recommended driver ? , I have to ask.
<ryan-c> "kwin(5855): Couldn't find framebuffer configuration for depth 32 (no ARGB GLX visual)!"
<ryan-c> BluesKaj: the one i'm using is the one listed as "recommended"
<ryan-c> interesting, since I think I set my display depth to 24 bit
<BluesKaj> ryan-c, recommended by ?
<ryan-c> recommended by canonical
<BluesKaj> ok
<tdn> I have a fairly fast system with 2.5 GHz core2 duo and an nvidia Quadro FX 570M and an Intel SSD. But when I play HD movies it does no go smoothly. I have installed the proprietary nvidia driver as well as the ubuntu-restricted-extras. How do I fix this so that I can get decent video playback performance?
<ryan-c> let me see if setting 32 bit display modes breaks or fixes anything
<erik333> did you use the nvidia tool to genereate your xorg config file or did you do it by hand?
<ryan-c> by hand
<ryan-c> the nvidia tool didn't seem to handle what I'm doing
<ryan-c> i will pastebin it
<ryan-c> http://pastebin.com/qbs7WPD2 - I have three monitors, two of them rotated
<jmut> hi. when I am doing software upgrades. isn't it better not to be inside KDE or it doesn't matter
<ryan-c> brb, restarting x and expecting it to break
<BluesKaj> jmut, what are you using to upgrade ?
<jmut> well I prefer to use some console command. but in this instance I got Software Updates gui opened
<jmut> BluesKaj:
<jmut> asking for best practices
<BluesKaj> jmut, IMO , you're better of using the konsole , and disabling the software update manager , it's flaky
<jmut> BluesKaj: so should I go tty1  service kdm stop  and then apt-get ..something?
<renato_> s
<BluesKaj> tdn, proprietary nvidia binary driver ?
<renato_> hi, the cleansing did not work, I am still stuck with  no desktop effects :(
<Who> renato_:  :(
<Who> did you try to enable the effects ?
<renato_> what bugs me is it was working, with or without fglrx (actually better without) now it does not work either way
<renato_> and I do not recall doing anything
<Who> when you try to enable them do you get Kwin is slow or something ?
<renato_> moreover, booting the 11.04 cd brings them back and then the fresh installation does not have them
<renato_> Who: I cannot enable them, the checkbox is disabled
<BluesKaj> jmut , open system settings / startup and shutdown/ service manager , uncheck kpackagekit service
<BluesKaj> jmut, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<renato_> and there is no more xorg.conf to play with :(
<jmut> BluesKaj: kudos. and isn't it better to quit KDE before I do apt-get upgrade  or doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> jmut, no only if you are installing apps that affect kdm or X
<BluesKaj> jmut, where did you get the idea to drop out of kdekdm to upgrade ?
<Who> renato_:  nothing happened, i mean you nothing like powercuts or crash somehting
<erik333> windows :P
<jmut> BluesKaj: well I donno. when some kde related package is upgraded..it might do some locks etc..and to be better not to be inside KDE while upgrading
<jmut> BluesKaj: I guess not true  :)
<BluesKaj> jmut if you run into locks just make sure you aren't upgrading in adifferent package manager at the same time as the konsole and vice versa . they both use apt . kde has nothing toi do with upgrading in either of them
<renato_> Who: All I get is a rock solid desktop with no effects. The checkbox to enable them is  disabled and no explanation is given
<renato_> let me log off and log on, just installed some actualisations
<kavurt> i removed pulseaudio, but updates reinstalled it. is there a way to tell updates not to reinstall it?
<Who> renato_:  go to advance
<BluesKaj> kavurt, purge it that removes the conf files and the updates won't see it so it won't install
<vanguard> how can I use IMAP's expunge with KMail?
<Who> try to change the COmposting type
<kavurt> BluesKaj: what's the command for that?
<DarthFrog> Ah, it felt so good. :-)  sudo apt-get remove `lspkg | grep gnome`
<BluesKaj> kavurt, sudo purge pulseaudio
<kavurt> BluesKaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> oops sudo apt-get  purge pulseaudio
<renato_> ok, I am back, still no improvment
<BluesKaj> kavurt, let me rephrase that : sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<Who> renato_:  nothing happened when you tried to change the composting type ?
<kavurt> BluesKaj: i got it, thank you again
<renato_> Who: I cannot get there, the whole desktop effects section is disabled
<renato_> Who: so basically I am prevented from making any attempt
<renato_> Who: do you have any idea   what would disable the whole desktop effects thing?
<renato_> or where to look for clues
<Who> well just one more thing , in that panel does it say "Desktop effects are temporarily disabled" ?
<renato_> no, there is a blue "I" sayiung Desktop effects are not available on this system for the following reason:    .... and then nothing
<tdn> BluesKaj, the one installed via jockey or whats it called.
<ryan-c> okay
<ryan-c> so compositing is broken because I'm running at 24 bit color depth instead of 32 bit.
<lain> hi @ all :-)
<jmut> hi. I have nVidia G84M   video on my ThinkPad R61.  Problem is on website specs I see native resolution is 1280x800 but current driver does not seem to support it. xrandr output is http://paste.kde.org/49681/    So I have all setup on highest resolution and I think that might be the reason why all feels very slugish
<Who> renato_:  well in that case , i could say read this topic , posted on kde forums http://goo.gl/mVeEH
<Who> see if it helps you or not
<jmut> any pointers? howto change/check for another driver perhaps.
<ryan-c> the config options i'm using for screen rotation and whatnot (see the config i pastebin'd) do not work with anything other than 24 bit color
<ryan-c> so I *think* the way to go is to not have the nvidia driver doing the rotation and instead do it in xrandr
<ryan-c> anyone wanna help me port my config? :p
<BluesKaj> tdn, that's not a proprietary driver , proprietary drivers are dribers you download and install from the manufacturers website and yje are usually .bin (.run) files
<wols> BluesKaj: not true
<tdn> BluesKaj, ok. How do I fix this problem?
<ryan-c> "The Composite extention can't be used simultaneously with xinerama"
<ryan-c> :'(
<BluesKaj> wols ..well in this case it is for our purposes , to keep things clear and understandable.
<vanguard> how can I start a terminal with the keyboard?
<ryan-c> do ati cards work with xinerama + composite?
<wols> tdn: you need a vdpau enabled videoplayer. that way, the videoplayer uses your videocard for decoding
<tdn> wols, I have tried mplayer, vlc, smplayer.
<ryan-c> actually is that a general issue?
<wols> tdn: mplayer and xine support it. might have to set certain options tho. and I dunno if kubuntu supports it directly
<lain> So, I just updated to 11.04 and my system keeps freezing.... does someone have  a clue where to start?
<BluesKaj> tdn, , make sure you have libpau1 installed
<tdn> No packages found matching libpau1.
<ryan-c> okay, so apparently i have to pick between xinerama and compositing
<ryan-c> that's annoying
<BluesKaj> err libdvpau1
<BluesKaj> sry tdn , libvdpau1
<BluesKaj> my eyesight is failing me again
<tdn> ii  libvdpau1             0.4-5ubuntu1          Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries)
<BluesKaj> yup
<tdn> So what is next step?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 , tdn , if it's already installed then there's something else causing the problem
<tdn> BluesKaj, as 'ii' indicates above, it is already installed
<BluesKaj> do all the movies in HD have the same problem ?
<tdn> BluesKaj, yeah
<marco> ciao
<tdn> BluesKaj, if I start mplayer with -framedrop, it is somewhat better, but this should really not be needed. Also -framedrop is not enough
<Guest13479> qualcuno sa se è possibile aggiornare kubuntu  10.10 a 11.04 con il dvd??
<BluesKaj> VLC tdn ?
<tdn> BluesKaj, vlc also have the problem.
<[Po]lentino> !it | Guest13479
<ubottu> Guest13479: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tdn> It runs smoothly for a while, but then it starts going slow...
<Guest13479> thank you.
<[Po]lentino> np :)
<gogeta> bo
<lain> cYa
<ybit> just trying to figure out why i don't see the icons for the desktop in folder view
<ybit> you can see a demonstration of this in the video above
<ybit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwotVld0hrA
<ybit> er below :)
<FloodBotK1> ybit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/05/03/1516235/Ubuntu-Unity-The-Great-Divider
<BluesKaj> tdn sry , dunno what else it could be, are these movies on the ssdrive or playing back thru a bluray?
<olskolirc> anyone know how I can get my card to capture on natty please?  I can record but can't hear if its even recording at all
<olskolirc> I'm on Natty
<olskolirc> AC97
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, open alsamixer , f4 turn up the capture ctrls
<olskolirc> ok Blue I did that but it says I'm using pulse audio on Natty.  If I had a choice I'd like to just use alsa if thats possible
<BluesKaj> ols
<tdn> BluesKaj, ssd drive
<tdn> BluesKaj, so I/O should not be the problem.
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, then purge pulseaudio and try again
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get -purge remove pulseaudio? BluesKaj  and it will default back to alsa?
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, yes
<BluesKaj> tdn, RAM , graphics card memory ?
<tdn> BluesKaj, 4 GB, 256 MB
<tdn> Or 512 MB, I forget.
<tdn> Iow. enough :)
<tdn> For playing video at least.
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio, is best
<jmut> I got my driver setup. But when I run jockey-kde I see it says.."Your driver is activated but not currently in use". how come?
<jmut> video driver I mean
<ryan-c> okay... so maybe using AIGLX will make stuff work for me?  Anyone know how to do that?
<gogeta> is it just me or does the kde ubuntu have less newbs
<gogeta> lol
<BluesKaj> regular video tdn, hdvideo takes a lot more ...
<tdn> BluesKaj, still,  not 256mb videoram and 4 gb sys RAM.
<BluesKaj> jmut, did you reboot after installing
<tdn> BluesKaj, it plays hd video just fine in Windows. And it also did in earlier versions of ubuntu.
<gogeta> you said windows
<BluesKaj> tdn, you could have said so earlier
<jmut> BluesKaj: yep. and system is way more responsive. something happened for sure. but that sign kinda bugs me
<tdn> BluesKaj, not sure when it stopped working, but probably around 10.04 or 10.10.
<tdn> BluesKaj, I thought it was a given, that the hardware was fully capable of playing hd video.
<gogeta> tdn: turn off compiz heh
<jmut> BluesKaj: xrandr still not showing 1280x800 resolution but shows way more options. how do I test I have 3D enabled and graphic card using it?
<tdn> gogeta, I tried. It was not enough.
<BluesKaj> jmut, if everything is working well, desktop effects etc , mobies flash , then doin't worry about a message that could just be a small bug
<BluesKaj> movies
<jmut> BluesKaj: yep all seems working. system much much better than before
<gogeta> tdn: slower video preformance humm
<gogeta> tdn: unless your talking flash
<gogeta> tdn: flash linux is a system eater
<tdn> gogeta, mplayer. not flash
<BluesKaj> jmut, glxinfo | grep direct , glxinfo | grep 3D
<gogeta> tdn: lol ohhhhh change its render mode
<gogeta> tdn: i think it uses a slower one be defult
<tdn> gogeta, I have tried mplayer -vo xv -framedrop
<gogeta> tdn: try like opengl or something
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: ping
<tdn> gogeta, it is somewhat better, I think, but still after a while it cannot keep up.
<tdn> gogeta, is that -vo opengl ?
<gogeta> tdn: that or ogl i thinl
<gogeta> tdn: i just used the genaric ui'
<tdn> gogeta, just tried. Now I just hear sound, but no video
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: hey , missed ur ping ealier
<bigbrovar> sup
<bigbrovar> heard something about the wireless problems u were having
<jmut> BluesKaj: yep. seems about right. thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> jmut, ok np
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: my system is freezing when trying to connect to any wifi connection :( and I am damn sure this time that it is due to my kernel :(
<tdn> VO: [vdpau] 1280x720 => 1280x720 Planar YV12
<gogeta> tdn: lets see
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: whats so special about ur kernel? and has this problem always been there or it just started?
<c2tarun> well first I had this problem with beta1, then with beta2 and now. system works fine with a new installation but after sometime it starts freezing :9
<tdn> gogeta, it was just -vo gl, but still too slow: Too many buffered pts:  4.030 ct:  0.032   0/  0 282%  4%  2.4% 236 0
<gogeta> tdn: i see try gl2 opengl2
<gogeta> tdn: for newer cards
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: and it is triggered by u trying to connect to wifi? does this always happen?
<tdn> gogeta, hmm... That seems a bit better.
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: always with wifi, wired connection is working fine
<gogeta> tdn: xv is supposed to be the fastest
<tdn> gogeta, but after a while it starts dropping frames as well :(
<gogeta> tdn: sounds like its a buffer issue
<tdn> gogeta, yeah, I thought so. I have tried xv, but it cannot keep up.
<tdn> gogeta, so I am thinking something else is causing it.
<vadrao> Hi all, I am on a DELL latitide 6500 laptop. It has a physical button to enable wifi. on Kubuntu 10.10 it was working perfectly. Now that I have updated it to 11.04, whenever I try and turn the wifi on, I get a status message that my wifi is enabled. But the led indicator does not glow. and I could not find my router nor any other routers in my building.
<tdn> h
<gogeta> tdn: yea seems the buufer is falling behind
<tdn> yes
<gogeta> tdn: easer if you where using the ui i but you need to turn ff dubble buffer or maybe turn it on
<tdn> gogeta, the ui? You mean smplayer?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: do u know the name of ur wireless chip? btw I believe u applied my fix right?
<gogeta> tdn: no the normal ui
<gogeta> tdn: or kmplayer
<gogeta> on a kde system
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: well it is a fresh install, and I thought your fix was for kde-network-manager, right now I am using nm-applet
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: well its doesnt matter which manager :)
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: so I should apply your fix first?
<vadrao> can any one help me in getting my wifi on ?
<tdn> gogeta, I will install kmplayer. It suggests vdr and xawtv, should I install these?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: I had the same issue with xubuntu which uses the same gnome network manager u are using. its a problem of a bad module which causes the kernel to act weird and stuff
<gogeta> probly
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: yeah I would advise u do
<gogeta> xawtv is just a tvguide app
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: cause this issue is more underthehood, and not a UI problem
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: ok, i am in the middle of building a package, I'll do it as soon as I finish it :)
<tdn> gogeta, cannot find anything about double buffers in the settings in kmplayer
<borogul> hi everyone, i am trying to change system language on my kubuntu 10.10 but from when i selected apply it says °updating system configuration° for more than 30min now with the progress bar to fill plenty of times.  is that normal that it takes too long?
<gogeta> tdn: should be in the settings mplayer
<gogeta> tdn: from there you should be able to set the video modes bufgfering etc
<gogeta> buffering
<tdn> gogeta, but where in the prefs to find it?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: aight try that :)
<gogeta> tdn: man been forevefr
<gogeta> forever
<tdn> gogeta, http://i.imgur.com/1iMCA.png
<tdn> gogeta, this is the window
<gogeta> tdn: maybe in output
<gogeta> tdn: but thers the cace size
<tdn> gogeta, here http://i.imgur.com/yUhhs.png
<gogeta> tdn: wrong tab but i would enable those
<gogeta> tdn: uses more prosser for video
<tdn> enable what?
<tdn> postprocessing filters?
<gogeta> tdn: postprossing
<tdn> Ok. But doesnt that require even more CPU?
<gogeta> tdn: yep
<gogeta> tdn: anyways back to genral option then its output tab
<tdn> http://i.imgur.com/72PVt.png
<gogeta> tdn: well its on auto see how it behaves with a video
<tdn> gogeta, just tried, the same
<gogeta> tdn: same resuts with vlc?
<tdn> gogeta, yes
<gogeta> tdn: sounds like you dont have enough pc then
<tdn> pc?
<gogeta> tdn: cpu power
<tdn> really.
<tdn> I have in Windows.
<tdn> I have en earlier versions of kubuntu
<tdn> This might have happened since I changed from 32bit to 64bit.
<gogeta> tdn: ahhh
<gogeta> tdn: yea thats couse of 32 bit emulation
<gogeta> tdn: uses mre cpu
<gogeta> more
<tdn> gogeta, no, 32bit was when it worked :)
<gogeta> tdn:
<tdn> gogeta, I am on 64bit now
<gogeta> tdn: yea i knoe but  to run 32bit stuff you rmulate it
<gogeta> tdn: its slightly slower
<gogeta> tdn: linux 64bit is not all that great
<gogeta> tdn: unless you have more then 4gb ram its kinda pointless to run it
<gogeta> tdn: i dont knoe if mplayer even has a 64bit version
<tdn> gogeta, amd64 has security features.
<gogeta> tdn: all64 bit is is extra excution threds
<gogeta> tdn: but after emulation of 32 they moot
<tdn> gogeta, I work for a security consulting firm, so it was a bit awkward to be the only one not running 64 bit.
<gogeta> they are
<gogeta> tdn: your probly using a 32 bit video plugin and the overhead of ia32 is slowing down playback
<tdn> gogeta, how to fix it?
<gogeta> tdn: cant
<gogeta> tdn: try giving it like a mb of cachie
<gogeta> tdn: see if that offsets the issues
<gogeta> tdn: thats in the mplayer tab
<tdn> gogeta, I have tried giving it 8 mb.
<gogeta> tdn: no lucks?
<tdn> Nope.
<gogeta> tdn: try the diffrent video mode i think i used x11
<tdn> gogeta, ok, but isnt that the slowest one?
<tdn> gogeta, I will try.
<gogeta> tdn: dunno they say ones slow then it winds up working better on some setups
<gogeta> like open gl
<gogeta> tdn: thers like 3 diffrent xv as well
<keeline> tdn: which color scheme is that? Seems well balanced.
<tdn> gogeta, I will play some more with it tomorrow. Need to get some sleep.
<tdn> gogeta, the color scheme is one I made myself. If I can export it somehow, you can have it.
<gogeta> tdn: i didnt ask someelse did
<keeline> tdn: its me, nvm I got htb and madethe background slightly darker.
<tdn> gogeta, oh, sorry
<tdn> keeline, the color scheme is one I made myself. If I can export it somehow, you can have it.
<tdn> keeline, here is a full screencapture: http://i.imgur.com/72PVt.png
<delac> it seems that it is possible to grab and drag windows from other areas than the title bar. this however causes more harm than good. any way to disable it?
<keeline> tdn: thanks.
<tdn_> keeline, dropped the connection
<tdn_> keeline, if you want the color scheme drop me an e-mail on the address thomasdn at Gmail.
<keeline> tdn: np, I figured it out using an existing theme htb.
<tdn_> keeline, ok
<t3rminat0r_> how may I capture application output and print it in a C programme?
<bigbrovar> Night everyone
<sithlord48> hello kubuntu pplz
<sithlord48> t3rminat0r_:  myprogram > outputhere
<t3rminat0r_> sithlord48: well....that's in the shell
<sithlord48> t3rminat0r_: thats how we cheat :P
<t3rminat0r_> I am talking directly on the development of some code
<t3rminat0r_> I know... but this time, I develop something for me
<sithlord48> can't we use the terminal to brige the gap?
<t3rminat0r_> no :(
<keeline> Why doesn't the aurorae theme work properly in kubuntu?
<keeline> s/themes/decorations
<James147> isnt that the engine thats used for allot of themes?
<James147> including, i think, the default oxygen one... though I could be wrong
<keeline> yes, when I used to use KDE with debian, there was an option to switch to Aurorae theme engine from Oxygen. But here in Kubuntu 11.04, there is no option to switch theme engine.
<James147> keeline: what version of kde was debin using>#
<keeline> and When I directly apply the the aurorae decorations it shows up ugly
<keeline> James147: Well, I do not remember but I was running on Debian Testing.
<keeline> James147: It seems KDE SC 4.4.3
<James147> keeline: from waht I know aurorae theme engine has been included as the default theme engine since about kde 4.4 ^^
<James147> keeline: so oxygen uses it ^^ and most other themes do as well
<James147> keeline: where theme where you suing that looked ugle? (link if possible)
<keeline> But why does it look so ugly (the titlebar flickers and so does the bottom panel)?
<James147> what theme ^^ ...
<keeline> James147: All aurorae themes I have tested till now.. Ambiance, Chrome, Kdust, OS X, Perfection, uniq.
<keeline> actually the theme colors doesnt not reflect on the windows, but it seems to try hard to atleast apply them theme to titlebar, but it vain (flickers)
<keeline> James147: Argh.. I had the Compositing disabled, Everything's perfect now.
<James147> heh
<nnn0> keeline: in xorg.conf ?
<James147> keeline: not sure why that should make a difference (they should work withpout it) ^^ though the refresh of kwin caused by enableing it might...
<keeline> nnn0: No, in Settings > Desktop Effects
<James147> keeline: what happens if you disable it again? does ti revert to its buggyness?
<nnn0> k
<James147> (cannot seem to replicate it here)
<keeline> James147: NO!, when I disable it back, the aurorae themes remain perfect
<James147> keeline: guess it was jsut a refresh bug ^^ kwin not appling the theme properly
#kubuntu 2011-05-04
<sithlord48> keeline in system settings
<keeline> sithlord48: ? You mean to ask something so that I can verify?
<xFeverr> hello
<tunguska> keyboard configuration for 11.04 and kde is not working. The language on system settings is set to portuguese brasilian, but my keyboard is US and I want to type apostrofe plus c to get cedilla, but it s not working.
<keeline> Is there a way to disable Menu Bar (Ctrl + M) of all the applications (atleast kde apps)?
<ybit> alt-f2, oxygen-settings... widget style > scrollbars, scrollbar width...
<ybit> someone please tell me what the default setting is :)
<slinker1> ybit: 15
<keeline> tunguska: there is keyboard layout app, which can switch between many keyboard layouts
<tunguska> tried that. not working.
<tunguska> I just need one keyboard layout, and the one that should - us alternative internatioinal with dead keys - it s not working whatsoever.
<cirdan> hey all. how does kubuntu mount things with dolphin? I just upgraded my dad's box to 11 and his usb drives seem to be unreadable by anyone but himself
<katsrc> so i just setup ownCloud, now what?
<James147> katsrc: its a web service ^^ you access it through your webbroweser mostly
<James147> (assuming you have apache running)
<katsrc> James147: is it like only developers preview?
<keeline> James147: I did not get the part where they tell that it runs on our own hardware, then why the web service?
<kavurt> cirdan: anyone means other users on the same computer?
<cirdan> yes
<cirdan> also, automount on the external drive would be great
<cirdan> it's a shared media drive
<kavurt> cirdan: you should add them into the /etc/fstab to automount
<cirdan> kavurt: that's the only way?
<cirdan> whats the best way for uuid?
<kavurt> sudo blkid
<James147> katsrc: I think its now more then a developers preview... but you have to ask if you need it... its designed to run on an server to sync up servral other computers (kind of like dropbox... but where you run it yur self rather the relying on dropbox, as well as syncing kde related stuff)
<Scunizi> How do you add a radio stream from a local radio station to Amorak 2.3.2??
<kavurt> cirdan: i don't know whether there's another way to do it
<katsrc> James147: it seems like a good service, we probably need it today
<kavurt> Scunizi: do you have the url?
<James147> katsrc: ??
<katsrc> i'm wondering if there's a way to use local directories
<Scunizi> Yea..
<Scunizi> kavurt: yes
<cirdan> kavurt: can he easily unmonut the drive from kde or gnome?
<cirdan> if it's mounted with fstab
<katsrc> James147: meant owning and running your own cloud
<James147> katsrc: yeah :) though thats only useful if you have the hardware to do it (ie a server type computer)
<Scunizi> kavurt: I've got it playing now.. but I want to either bookmark it or add it as a stream to the "Internet" tab
<James147> cirdan: not if mounted by fstab
<katsrc> James147: it's good for sharing files with friends and family
<James147> cirdan: though "sudo umount <drive>" should do it
<cirdan> James147: but my dad doesnt use the terminal
<James147> cirdan: whats he trying to unmount?
<cirdan> i need it mounted and readable by everyone, until he unmounts it and takes it away
<cirdan> external 2tb drive
<cirdan> it used to work fine if he mounted it himself, but now ubuntu makes it readable only by him
<James147> cirdan: what if you make it user mountable and not auto mounted (user,noauto  in fstab).. might show up in dolphin
<cirdan> i'll try that
<cirdan> something changed in hal's config, tht does the automount
<James147> katsrc: for basic instruction of setting it up ^^ http://owncloud.org/index.php/Installation  ^^ though it is basically install it use your browser to configure it (http://localhost/owncloud)
<zoe> Hi, I just installed a fresh natty narwhal, and I'm having a strange problem. When I click on the desktop, my windows and panels disappear. I can create a new panel that shows up, and if I choose select "keep above others" for a window, I can see it. Clicking on the desktop makes both disappear again. Disabling desktop effects ends this, and all panels and windows show up. Any ideas what it is in desktop effects could do this?
<dirk_> how do I nuke my kde workspace and rebuild it from scratch? At the moment
<dirk_> it is so messed up it won't even accept keyboard input.
<James147> dirk_: kde configs are in ~/.kde ^^ I would start with ~/.kde/share/config and rename the files in there that sound like they are responsible for the problem
<James147> ^^ app data is in ~/.kde/share/apps
<dirk_> thanks I'll try that.
<dirk_> well that kinda worked. moving ~/.kde/share/config at least gave me back a working kde enviorment
<dirk_> I have a dual screen setup and on one screen kde is ignoring keyboard input.
<dirk_> I have them set as seperate X-server screens in hopes of getting fullscreen games to work properly again.
<dirk_> in xfce4 keyboard input is accepted in the other screen.
<James147> dirk_: I dont think kde fully supports seperate screens yet
<dirk_> James147: not supported? but it hsa a configuration section and everything for it.
<James147> where? I dont remember see one
<dirk_> Display & Monitor
<James147> dirk_: thats designed for open drivers that use randr extensions... not seperate screens in nvidia or ati
<dirk_> of course it doesn't seem to believe in my second monitor anymore.
 * genii-around watches Washington try to tie with 1:01 remaining
<genii-around> oops, misdirect :)
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone else had grub drop into a shell instead of showing a menu since upgrading to 11.04?
<Dragnslcr> Or had their session crash repeatedly for no apparent reason?
<dirk_> no but I do have grub issues since the last few updates.
<dirk_> this was before 11.04 though. One of the regular updates caused it.
<dirk_> fixing the grub menu manually worked.
<Dragnslcr> Did I miss something you said before that?
<dirk_> possibly, my telepathic module has segfaulted again.
<dirk_> no but I do have grub issues since the last few updates. this was before 11.04 though. One of the regular updates caused it. fixing the grub menu manually worked.
<dirk_> did that repost help?
<Dragnslcr> I thought I had run grub-mkconfig, but I'll run it again
<Dragnslcr> The new one is identical to the existing one, but we'll see what happens
<dirk_> I think the auto generated one is the problem.
<dirk_> I modified mine by hand.
<Dragnslcr> Are the menu options in yours showing a root of (hd0,msdos1)?
<Dragnslcr> That doesn't seem right to me
<dirk_> doesn't seem right to me either but I do think that's what it showed, let me check.
<dirk_> yup. set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<dirk_> I think it is because the drives are formated to use dos type partitions.
<dirk_> you know the whole thing of up to 4 primary partitions and x logical partitions.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<Dragnslcr> And that root works for you?
<dirk_> yup.
<Dragnslcr> Do you remember what you had to change in grub.cfg?
<plasteline> Тут есть рускоязычные ?
<genii-around> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dragnslcr> dirk_- http://aaron-kelley.net/blog/2011/04/grub-prompt-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/ suggested doing grub-install and update-grub, and that seems to have modified grub.cfg
<dirk_> thanks. As you can tell I have not been paying much attention, fixing my own system :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Guess I'll see if it worked next time I reboot
<ari_> #irc.hacker-newbie.org
<sigra> sup guys
<shane4kubuntu> does kde sync wih palmos?  I was thinking the kpilot package was dropped and searching for the package it isn't there.
<yarjar> I just installed and my performance is pretty sluggish
<yarjar> windows take longer than they should to minimize/maximize
<yarjar> and I have very decent hardware with a good graphics card
<keeline> yarjar: may be graphics card issue. Try installing vendors driver?
<yarjar> I installed the nvidia driver
<yarjar> also, my dragonplayer playsback videos with negative colors
<yarjar> blue people :x
<dan_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dan_> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.  I get the error message "distribution upgrade process exited with code 1".  Has anyone ever seen that?
<salaah> can someone help me please...
<salaah> i install kubuntu after ubuntu,
<salaah> after almost every release
<salaah> adjusting the antialiasing fonts in kubuntu always messes up global fonts,
<salaah> i need some help
<salaah> anyone?
<Keshl> salaah: Patience is a virtue. -- You don't need to install Ubuntu before Kubuntu, but I can't help you with your fonts. Just figured I'd tell you that it's kinda pointless to install Ubuntu, then Kubuntu.
<salaah> well...
<salaah> i actually like to use ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu and unity
<salaah> man, this font this is driving me crazy.
<mr0wl> Has there been an influx of users switching from Ubuntu to Kubuntu recently?
<mr0wl> Is anyone keeping count?
<Tm_T> mr0wl: try asking in #kubuntu-offtopic
<mr0wl> K
<elijah> What is the feature called where you drag the window to the left/right edge and it tiles it vertically?
<jussi> ok, I have kontact/kmail with 4 dimap accounts. When I check email I want it to only check the inbox for new email (not the other folders, like archives or trash). How can I do this?
<jussi> elijah: you mean "window snap"?
<elijah> jussi: yeah that sounds right
<elijah> jussi: is that what it is called, officially?
<jussi> elijah: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/windowbehaviour/index.html
<elijah> jussi: I am not sure if that it is
<elijah> it
<elijah> I mean where if I drag a small window full to the left/right a outline will appear that perfectly separates the screen in half vertically and if I let go of the mouse in this spot then the window will take on that the new dimensions.
<jussi> elijah: ahh, yes, hang on, now I know what you are after
<elijah> thanks jussi
<faLUCE> hi. how can I encrypt a samba share?
<darkrex1986> faLUCE: what did you mean with encrypt ?
<faLUCE> darkrex1986: encrypt the network data stream
<jussi> elijah: ahh, electric borders: http://community.kde.org/KWin/Screen_Edges
<darkrex1986> faLUCE: hmm good question, sounds like MitM ;) did you tried it in bt4-channel?
<elijah> jussi: sweet, that is very much appreciated!!! I am so in love with electric borders!
<elijah> What is kinda nice is that Windows 7 has this feature too now so whenever I have to work on my bosses computer I can still use them and there is also a paid app for mac that has this too. However, KDE still has it best as the corners don't work on the other systems...
<jussi> elijah: you are most welcome :) - if you just feel like chatting and espousing how awesome kde/kubuntu is, come join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<elijah> ahh, good to know about that channel, I didn't know!
<nicolaslara> hi there, is anyone else having problems with mouse and keyboard in X after upgrading to natty?
<nicolaslara> connecting a usb mouse gets it to work. It's just the built-ins that don't
<nicolaslara> still x is quite useless without keyboard
<bigjools> hi.  I upgraded to natty a couple of weeks before the official release and I've got a problem with the kwallet not remembering any passwords any more, everything is re-prompting.  Is this a known issue?  How can I debug this?
<Tm_T> is there some tool or way to control when touchpad is on? I would like to keep it off when I have usb mouse plugged in
<darkrex1986> Tm_T: use the fn+FKey on your Notebook ;)
<Tm_T> darkrex1986: this one doesn't have any such option for the touchpad
<space_madness200> in peoples opinions whats a good music media player for kde? aside from amarok
<Tm_T> I'll try synaptiks
<Tm_T> ...actually, I don't (:
<well_laid_lawn> Tm_T:  try   http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad Synaptics
<well_laid_lawn> Tm_T:  try   http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics    there's a howto on there
<darkrex1986> Tm_T: if it is a synaptic touchpad you can disable it in Systemsettings, there is an option for touchpad
<SLruan> how to mount ntfs by root's password in kde?????????????
<Tm_T> well_laid_lawn: thanks
<SLruan> how to mount ntfs by root's password in kde?
<well_laid_lawn> sudo mount maybe
<Tm_T> darkrex1986: if you can point me the exactly where there, I have spent plenty of time trying to spot such switch in that module
<SLruan> anyone can help me
<SLruan> >>
<SLruan> ??
<Tm_T> SLruan: patience, please
<SLruan> ok
<SLruan> When i mount ntfs in gnome,then remind me to need root password ,but nothing in kde .
<darkrex1986> Tm_T: I found it
<darkrex1986> Tm_T: you have to click on the triangle in the taskabr right down near the colck then synaptics
<darkrex1986> Tm_T: this opens a window there you can find the option disable touchpad on mouse connect
<Tm_T> darkrex1986: I don't have anything synaptics-related in the systray
<well_laid_lawn> you can set things up so if you hit a key the touchpad turns off and turne on again if the keyboard isn't used for so many seconds
<Tm_T> well_laid_lawn: aye, there's an app to do that, but I rather turn it off entirely when another mouse is connected
<Tm_T> will do some digging with the drivers, thanks for the help
<SLruan> how to mount ntfs by root's password in kde?????????????
<crashev> after upgrading to 11.04 bightness control stopped working - anyone know how to fix it ?
<bigbrovar> .
<alquimista> hello Im a new Member linux ;)
<Peace-> alquimista: well
<rahim> Soo tell me
<rahim> what are you doing:D?
<Lhademmor> Hey, I've noticed something weird: In Amarok in natty, I'm unable to edit the details of a track unless I start Amarok as root using sudo... is that really supposed to happen that way?
<rahim> omg all of you are nurds
<rahim> me out
<rahim> bye
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<Peace-> hi MadRobot
<MadRobot> I have just install Kubuntu-desktop inside my current Ubuntu installation. And for some reason, after doing that, I started having a problem running my Django project (which is in a virtual environment).
<bigjools> hi.  I upgraded to natty a couple of weeks before the official release and I've got a problem with the kwallet not remembering any passwords any more, everything is re-prompting.  Is this a known issue?  How can I debug this?
<Peace-> bigjools: mm
<Peace-> i have no issue with kwallet
<bigjools> my other machine is fine too
<bigjools> it's only the one I upgraded early
<Dragnslcr> Has any else had problems with their session crashing a lot for no apparent reason since upgrading to 11.04?
<bios_> Hey, I have problem with my webcam and its built-in mic: When webcam & mic are running at the same time, there is some kind of noise in the mic channel, if the webcame is off, everything is working perfectly
<mfraz74> Can anyone else confirm Bug #777019. Warning you may loose anything you're working on and your wireless connection.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 777019 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm crashed when coming out of screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777019
<sobczyk_> is there a way to control externally multihead configurations? I have an external screen at work connected to my laptop, kde always forgets the right config, I'd like to create a shortcut with the configuration I use
<Bauldrick> I've been having problems booting Kubuntu of late. I had/have windows with 2 partitions C:&D: - I shrank D: and installed Kubuntu there, trouble is sometimes when switching PC on neither OS boot, just get a black screen and have to pull the plug, I thought it may be bootloader, but heres a screenshot - is it the partition type causing problem?  It does boot if I go through recovery, reboot to fsck (mostly)
<Bauldrick>  http://img59.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1uj.png/
<bios_> Hey, I have problem with my webcam and its built-in mic: When webcam & mic are running at the same time, there is some kind of noise in the mic channel, if the webcame is off, everything is working perfectly
<HouseMD> is there a known workarround for eliminating random pixels with the nvidia driver? (desktop effects already disabled, much better but I can still see a few random pixels)
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is there a replacement for kmix ?
<asraniel_> gribouille: why would you want to replace it? there is always the pulseaudio interfacethat you can use
<gribouille> asraniel_, because it freezes constantly
<asraniel_> gribouille: ah ok. never had that problem. any idea what is causing it? i never heard of anybody that had a similar problem
<asraniel_> i hope you reported it!
<James147> gribouille: there is the widget "veromix"
<James147> dont think there is a package for it yet: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Veromix+-+A+Pulseaudio+volume+control?content=116676
<gribouille> James147, does it work well ?
<James147> gribouille: working fine here (after a logout)
<gribouille> James147, let me try it
<gribouille> James147, I've unpacked it and typed make, but I get an error
<James147> gribouille: thats not how you build software
<gribouille> James147, there is no configure script
<James147> try this: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/plasma-widget-veromix
<James147> gribouille: not all software has a configure script and usually you cannot just run make
<James147> most have a readme or install file to tell you how to buiold them
<James147> gribouille: but i think with this you just run "plasmapkg -i <downloaded file>"
<gribouille> James147, I didn't know that command
<James147> assuming you have the dependencies installed
<gribouille> I've installed it with dpkg. do I have to restart kubuntu ?
<James147> no
<James147> gribouille: right click the systray > system tray settings > checck "veromix" in the "extra items" section if its there... if not logout and back in and try again
<gribouille> James147, which systray ?
<James147> any ^^
<James147> though you dont normally have more the one
<gribouille> James147, I don't know what you mean by systray, sorry
<gribouille> James147, there is the K menu, the panels, etc
<James147> The widget in the bottom corner of the screen where kmix and such application sit]
<gribouille> James147, I don't thhink the systray is related to plasmoids
<gribouille> the systray is for normal applications
<James147> gribouille: no... the system tray can hold some plasmoids...
<gribouille> James147, I don't see veromix in the systray configuration
<gribouille> le me log in again
<simion314> the systray is a plasmoid like any other, it is not a container for other plasmoids
<gribouille> hi again
<gribouille> the is something I find extremely annoying : every day, kpackagekit offers me to upgrade to natty. how can I disable this ?
<shane4kubuntu> I was going to install some spanish dictionaries, myspell aspell through the software manager (kpackageit?) however it wanted to remove my english languages?  I usually install both, in kopete the spanish letters don't show up correctly on incoming messages.
<noaXess> hey.. my ff 4.0.1 and flash ar not friends.. flash 10.2... if i see a flash graic, eg. from http://piwik.org/ - online demo... any idea?
<mfraz74> seriously considering going back to 10.10
<noaXess> mfraz74: ??
<noaXess> had that also in 10.10
<mfraz74> noaXess: Lots of things don't seem to be working properly in 10.10
<mfraz74> 11.04
<noaXess> hm... i don't have a lot problems..
<noaXess> but i have problems in ff4 with flash since ff4
<mfraz74> how have you installed Flash?
<asraniel_> oh, i was just about to upgrade to 11.04 to get rid of a few 10.10 bugs. so its not ready yet?
<mfraz74> asraniel_: I've upgraded 2 laptops from 10.10 to 11.04 and on one laptop wi-fi keeps dropping and plymouth looks ugly and on both xorg crashes after coming out of the screen saver
<asraniel_> ok, that sounds bad
<mfraz74> still have 3 desktops and a netbook on 10.10 and don't want to risk it
<asraniel_> going to wait a few weeks then until 11.04 gets some updates
<mfraz74> asraniel_: what problems are you having with 10.10?
<asraniel_> mfraz74: copying text in kmail copies html text and not normal text. compositing does not work correctly on my gfs laptop with intel gpu, flash updates do not work (i always have to reinstall flash), somehow amarok plays the sound on the integrated soundcard and not the usb soundcard (vlc and all others do it right, phonon config is correct)
<mfraz74> asraniel_: that copying text seems to have been fixed recently
<asraniel_> mfraz74: not here at least... so i was hopping it was in 11.04
<mfraz74> have you got any of the kubuntu ppas enabled?
<bigbrovar> asraniel_: I would advise u wait a bit for things to stabilize before u try 11.04, lots of things are been fixed as I speak.
<shane4kubuntu> no one know of kopete and spanish characters?  Google doesn't have a whole lot of info either.
<asraniel_> very good :) is there a timeplan? 1 week? 1 month?
<mfraz74> still have 4 more computers on 10.10 don't want to risk breaking them too
<bigbrovar> asraniel_: usually a month 2 months is a good time to upgrade, then most bugs would have been identified and fixes and walk around released
<bigbrovar> asraniel_: this should not mean u should not be involved in bug reporting and fixing . if u have a spare machine u can always help out. just might not the wise to upgrade on a walk machine where stability is top most priority
<mfraz74> i've filed some bugs, a couple have been fixed, but the rest haven't
<mfraz74> even things like Launchpad no longer knows what version of Ubuntu you're using if you use Firefox
<noaXess> noone a idea about ff4 and flash on kubuntu?
<NaBoo> noaXess: did You upgrade to new distro?
<noaXess> 11.04.. but i had it also on 10.10
<noaXess> since ff4
<NaBoo> noaXess: did You try simply: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<NaBoo> noaXess: or: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<noaXess> NaBoo: i have flash but poor qulity.. or.. if i mousover over a flash grafic, like that one from piwik.org i can't see any flash popup information
<NaBoo> noaXess: maybe probles is in Your X11
<NaBoo> noaXess: which graphic card have you?
<noaXess> NaBoo: nvidia..  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 240M] (rev a2)
<alexb1> Hi, I cannot use the external microphone to record sound. Can anyone help me?
<noaXess> alexb1: wowowow... not a easy problem :)
<alexb1> I know :( I tried to solve it for some time now
<NaBoo> noaXess: which driver have You installed? from nvidia site or from distro?
<noaXess> NaBoo: hm.. letmecheck
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603263/
<NaBoo> noaXess: check this file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noaXess> NaBoo: and what to check? there is nvidia, i know ;)
<noaXess> driver "nvidia"
<noaXess> NaBoo: check this.. http://bit.ly/ilvHJh
<noaXess> if you go over tha flash grafic.. can you see popup info?
<NaBoo> noaXess: ok
<noaXess> NaBoo: "Last visits graph"
<NaBoo> noaXess: ok i see
<noaXess> NaBoo: so on your browser it works?
<NaBoo> noaXess: it`s look like problem with flash application
<noaXess> NaBoo: so also no popup info..
<NaBoo> noaXess: works but there is little problem
<NaBoo> noaXess: that`s right
<NaBoo> noaXess: use rekonq instead of firefox
<NaBoo> noaXess: :)
<jedix> hey
<jedix> I have the 11.04 amd64 release downloaded, the md5 sum matches what is on the page, but there's an error on the disc
<jedix> I tried burning it twice, the second one I verified with the boot option to verify
<jedix> it says 1 error found
<tertl3> maybe bad media?
<jedix> twice?
<noaXess> NaBoo: crash... if i use rekonq for piwik, rekonq crashes ..
<NaBoo> noaXess: on my kubuntu works well
<jedix> I've never had a bad cd before
<noaXess> NaBoo: ... ok i don't really use rekonq..
<NaBoo> noaXess: what`s you mean?
<noaXess> NaBoo: think its a ff4/flash/X11/nvidia issue ;)
<noaXess> chrome works fine.. hm.. so ff seems to have a problem
<NaBoo> noaXess: so You must to wait :)
<NaBoo> noaXess: for ff to fix this issue :)
<noaXess> jep
<NaBoo> noaXess: ok i back to this ugly perl programming :D
<noaXess> NaBoo: and i to openerp/python ;)
<NaBoo> noaXess: have a nice day :)
<noaXess> NaBoo: we see us...
<contrast> greets, everyone... anyone else missing the KPackageKit option that allowed all users to install upgrades without being prompted for authentication?
<contrast> Hey BluesKaj, how goes it? :)
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<BluesKaj> hi contrast , ok nd you ?
<contrast> Pretty good. Just finished tweaking the hell out of Plasma+KWin - http://i.imgur.com/cohBk.png
<contrast> I was so pleased with how it came out I just had to show off. :D
<contrast> BluesKaj: Are you using 11.04 yet?
<BluesKaj> yes, been using it since alpha
<contrast> Do you still have the option in KPackageKit to allow all users to install upgrades (without being prompted for a password)?
<BluesKaj> contrast, sorry dunno ...i normaly dump packagekit and replace it with synaptic (my only nod to a valuable gnome app )...mostly I use the konsole for upograding , since I'm the only user
<contrast> that's exactly the way i did things for the longest time... not sure why but i've just been feeling tempted to do things "the normal way" lately. haha
<jedix> I think it's the laptops cd rom drive
<BluesKaj> normal to me is the cli :)
<jedix> it's the second time I tried to use it
<jedix> the first, I had to send it back
<contrast> yeah... i don't generally shy away from the cli (yakuake is always the first package i install), but given how often i'm adding different repo's, disabling/re-enabling them, etc., the GUI tools have started to prove quite convenient.
<tertl3> is thier a kubuntu-offtopic channel?
<Linkmaster> tertl3: Yeah, its #kubuntu-offtopic
<tertl3> Linkmaster: is it very active?
<tertl3> seems kinda dead with only 30 people
<Linkmaster> Its fairly active, though it helps if more people get in it
<Linkmaster> I mean, the last post was today at 10:14, and its an ongoing discussion, so its pretty active
<zelda> In Kubuntu 11.04 there is no option to select/change/mute fron or back mic.
<zelda> All I see are 4 tabs named "playback device", "capture devices", PLayback streams" and "capture streams"
<zelda> How should I say to kmix to mute thr front mic and only allow back mic?
<zelda> Also I used to have many channles to modify in debian kde, like  PCM, line in, CD. where are they in Kubuntu Kmix?
<BluesKaj> !alsa | zelda
<ubottu> zelda: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<om76> hi
<BluesKaj> zelda, open alsamixer in a terminal , and set your controls there ..it will change them ,kmix is just the gui
<BluesKaj> and not very representative of all that alsamixer can do
<zelda> BluesKaj: Thanks even the "gnome-volume-control" has no options, alsamixer has everything.
<marcin_19883> hello
<BluesKaj> yup zelda , and you can use the M key to unmute/mute various ctrls
<zelda> but still wondering why debian kde kmix has all the controls alsamixer shows, but here in kubuntu it is not
<zelda> yep I am figuring it out thanks.
<BluesKaj> zelda, I think you can install a gui that is an alsamixer gui clone , but I forget the app's name
<zelda> that would be cool, since I often need to adjust fron and back mics, and falling back to console is abit uneasy for me
<zelda> hey but no wrrries, I am really liking alsamixer, it si very simple to use actually
<marcin_19883> hello, I'm a new kubuntu 11.04 and I'm wondering how to install windows fonts? please help
<BluesKaj> zelda, and,  sudo alsactl store , is supposed to save one's alsmixer settings in the config file , but I'm not real confident about it ,... seems to lose it's settings after upgrades , so keep an eye on that
<contrast> zelda: there are a couple plasmoids you might want to look into... compacting the url's now :)
<marcin_19883> hello, I'm a new kubuntu 11.04 and I'm wondering how to install windows fonts?
<zelda> BluesKaj: Sure I will keep an eye on it.
<contrast> Veromix: http://is.gd/uUTIUu and ALSA Volume Control: http://is.gd/5L2paL
<contrast> zelda: Those are both just scripts, so you can install them via Get Hot New Stuff (no compiling necessary)
<zelda> contrast: wow thanks, they are super handy.
<contrast> Veromix is awesome. It's the one and only thing that really sold me on PulseAudio. I disabled KMix months ago (add "AutoStart=false" to ~/.kde/share/config/kmixrc and disable KMixD in System Settings -> Service Manager) and haven't missed it at all since.
<BluesKaj> cool contrast , that's the gui I was referring to http://is.gd/5L2paL
<BluesKaj> I disabled pulseaudio :)
<contrast> I always did too back when I was still playing games on Kubuntu... You know if it still give headaches in that department?
<snikker> how can i disable the touchpad while using the keyboard on notebook?
<BluesKaj> contrast, depends on the soundcard , pci cards benfit from PA ,but mobo/integrateds not so much IME
<contrast> snikker: What release of Kubuntu are you using?
<snikker> contrast: natty
<contrast> snikker: synaptiks; it should be installed by default.
<snikker> contrast: yes synapiks is installed, but i don't have the option for disable the touchpad while typing on keyboard
<contrast> snikker: http://i.imgur.com/ODoF7.png - Or do you mean you see the option but it's greyed out?
<snikker> contrast:  mine is a little bit different... i don't have "touchpad management"...
<contrast> snikker: Are you in System Settings? Because you won't find it there. You have to run synaptiks directly (Kickoff -> Applications -> Utilities)
<snikker> contrast: ah ok... i was in system settings... (blush)
<snikker> contrast: thank you
<contrast> No prob ;)
<BluesKaj> synaptiks should be in system settings tho , it's the logical place for it
<contrast> Agreed.
<charolastra> hi, after the upgrade my dragon player doesn't play videos from a samba share anymore (black screen in player and media doesn't load); any idea what's wrong or if there is a logfile or status display somewhere?
<contrast> BluesKaj: KCM's always have to have their own .so file, correct?
<contrast> In order to show up in System Settings, I mean.
<pilmee> saludos
<BluesKaj> contrast, could be..never really looked into it
<contrast> That reminds me, actually; anyone know of how to get BasKet integrated into Kontact? I read somewhere that this is working in SVN, but it wasn't when I tried it (unless this requires a nightly build of KDEPIM as well).
 * BluesKaj removed kmail and kontact ...became too difficult to connect to my ISP since it contracted out to hotmail's servers
<contrast> Ouch... I'd be moving to a new area if that's what it took to get an ISP that doesn't do some garbage like that. :P
<BluesKaj> I did , it became webmail , so now it's similar to windows live or een gmail , so I use gmail instead and my old email addy is still on the webmail server
<contrast> So... Sometime ~shortly before Beta 1 of Natty came out, some of PowerDevil's functionality went out the window on my laptop, namely automatically changing the screen brightness based on the loaded profile and custom power button/lid-closing actions. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ohh, thanks for the warning contrast , I did see some compaints about no control over screen brightness and power settings , but dunno if there are fixes . Daughter is using my laptop right now til she gets settled in , then we'll deliver her Imac when ready. I'd better keep my eye on that problem for when my laptop is returned to me.
<contrast> well, i'm still able to manually change the screen brightness, so it's not that bad... just kinda sucks that the 5 minutes i spent setting up power profiles is now a waste.
<BluesKaj> contrast, yeah, even back when I had lucid installed on the laptop , the power preofiles were real flaky
<contrast> they've pretty much always worked perfectly for me... i guess there has to be at least one thing with each release that doesn't go smoothly for me though.
<BluesKaj> contrast, the biggest problem I've seen here with laptops is wifi drivers
<contrast> i did have an issue with that at first when i was upgrading my mom's laptop, but "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer" took care of it.
<atdprhs> peace and graf_wasterholt!!!
<atdprhs> #join overflow
<BluesKaj> atdprhs, ??
<atdprhs> #join thing is a mistake...
<Pici> atdprhs: /join #channel
<atdprhs> I figured it out, everytime i join a channel, I have to make that mistake first then I use the right one "/"
<Pici> Seems many people do.
<atdprhs> not used to the IRC... :S
<contrast> The "#" isn't even needed in Konversation. Not sure about Quassel though.
<genii-around> contrast: Not needed in Quassel either
<contrast> It might just be because Konversation was the first IRC client I used, but Quassel always felt so clunky to me... Its tab previews are the only thing I remotely miss in Konversation.
<contrast> Anyone know if it's possible to disable the text on KWin's titlebars? Been googling that for a while now to no avail.
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi.
<contrast> Yo.
<Peace-> hi guys
<BluesKaj> contrast, yeah quassel was always fugly to me and the sidebar tree isn't to my taste , konversation is my preference
<Peace-> +1 BluesKaj
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi contrast and Peace-.
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<Peace-> :)
<erik333> I'm surprised the influx in this channel ins't larger than it is now that canonical are switching to mobile phone DE
<MadRobot> Hi all
<MadRobot> For some reason,  it seems I have two keyboard shortcuts for copying. How do I cancel one of them?
<erik333> which two do you have?
<erik333> out of pure interest
<MadRobot> erik333, Ctrl-V and Alt-shift
<contrast> I gotta say though, the decision to ship Quassel as a default app is nowhere near as bad as the choice to ship Dragon Player.
<erik333> simply marking at text puts iit in buffer as well, typically
<MadRobot> erik333, I want to cancel alt+shift because I want t o use it for changing layouts.
<contrast> Blah... Life calls. Peace out, y'all.
<MadRobot> erik333, as I said, I want to cancel alt-shift because it's assigned for switching layouts. How do I do that?
<erik333> menu->computer->common appearance and behavior->shortcuts and gestures->standard keyboard shortcuts
<erik333> mine seem to be ctrl+c and ctrl+ins tho
<BluesKaj> erik333, this a kde chat  :)
<erik333> thats where i find it in my kde menu tho
<BluesKaj>  menu->computer->common appearance ?
<erik333> whoups a system settings
<erik333> missing
<erik333> menu->computer->system settings->common appearance and behavior->shortcuts and gestures->standard keyboard shortcuts
<BluesKaj> I think in the kmenu it's in system settings/input devices
<BluesKaj> erik333, what kde version and OS are you rnning?
<erik333> ubuntu 11.04 with kubuntu-desktop installed
<erik333> I assume that changing the layout shortcut there is clever enough to remove it from the general shortcut settings?
 * BluesKaj is too set in his ways ,,never ued the computer option :)
<erik333> I'm very new to kde though, was always a fluxboxer at univ. Switched to kubuntu-desktop since ubuntu-desktop seems to angle for touchpads. (yes im aware there is a -classic mode, for now)
<erik333> kde is actually damned nice imo
<Peace-> erik333: you can boost it for example
<erik333> aatleast now when i can afford proper hardware and never do any programming - so i can waste system resources all i want ;P
<BluesKaj> I prefer kde and always have , gnome has always looked like the graphics were generated by Disney or ther cartoon animators :)
<Peace-> buhahahhahahhahahaha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> oher
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have tried unity...
<Peace-> BluesKaj: beta software
<erik333> I don't mind normal gnome much tbh, though i hear rumors they are going along the unity tangent in future
<wols_> Peace-: that's too generous :)
<Peace-> wols_: xD
<Peace-> well i am Peace-
<erik333> even bug free unity would be complete garbage on a desktop system
<BluesKaj> I did try Unity too, just to see what all the fuss was about ...it lasted 2 days on my other desktop :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ahhahaah i have a funny video about that
<erik333> prolly ok on a tablet pc though
<BluesKaj> erik333, ubuntu is aiming at mobile devices ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: look 7 minutes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0PsJMylIpk
<Peace-> erik333: you can install plasma mobile
<erik333> unity desktop is, by appearances
<Peace-> plasma netbook
<Peace-> xD
<erik333> and is the standard DE...
<erik333> atleast ask if im on limited screen space before making that default :P
<erik333> the damned search field covered 20x40cm screen space on my main monitor
<erik333> I mean wtf
<JuJuBee> I installed 10.10 fresh and tried to install kde 4.6 using directions from http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-kde-4-6-kubuntu-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/ but am still at kde 4.5.5
<Peace-> guys
<Peace-> !offtopic | Peace- erik333
<ubottu> Peace- erik333: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee,  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then update and upgrade
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: dist-upgrade or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj>  dist-upgrade, JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<shannon> .
<D-coy> ,
<BluesKaj> ducky
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ...BBL
<designup> anybody knows why my ubuntu 11.04 doesnt "see" my Wireless Network, which is amplified by a FRITZ WLAN repeater n/g ?? ANY other wlan is detected perfectly!! need some help please.... :(
<designup> anybody knows why my ubuntu 11.04 doesnt "see" my Wireless Network, which is amplified by a FRITZ WLAN repeater n/g ?? ANY other wlan is detected perfectly!! need some help please.... :(
<setuid_w00t> How can I tell which version of grub my system was using when I am booted into a Ubuntu install CD and I have my "/" partition mounted?
<arpan> setuid_w00t: are you trying to restore grub using live cd?
<darkarchon> hi all, should i take 32bit or 64bit? i'm not quite sure
<wols_> darkarchon: depends. how much RAM do you have?
<darkarchon> or better said, is highmem support up to 64g enabled in the kubuntu kernel?
<darkarchon> 8 gigs
<darkarchon> i find it difficult to decide, havnig a binary distro i'd usually prefer 32bit
<wols_> yes, (k)ubuntu automatically uses a PAE kernel but with that amount of RAM I'd go 64bit
<darkarchon> but having 8gigs of ram makes me feel kind of meh regarding pae etc.
<wols_> the distro is not the problem for 64bit ness. it's all the crappy proprietary software. mostly flash and java
<wols_> and both have solutions now
<darkarchon> ok
<darkarchon> i used to use 64bit a while ago in a binary distro and it was kind of a pita, changed to a source based distro though
<wols_> maybe 3rd party software like PPAs make it harder to use 64bit. but that's all
<wols_> the core distro is fine with it
<darkarchon> ok
<darkarchon> wols_: also, regarding nvidia proprietary drivers and multimonitorsupport feat. xinerama inkluding opengl acceleration and one display in pivot, possible?
<darkarchon> i feel like i'm the only one with such a setup
<masterjp> Русский канал????
<contrast> Anyone else experienced this bug: http://i.imgur.com/6LYuM.png ? Everytime it happens (>= 2-3 times a day), I have to manually restart Plasma.
<Graf_Westerholt> No, I did not experience this bug.
<wols_> darkarchon: I can certainly say, I don't have this setup. But generally, if this works in 32bit, so it will in 64, no?
<wols_> or what in it is 64bit specific?
<darkarchon> wols_: this is in general, not 32-64 specific
<darkarchon> i haven't tried yet
<contrast> It's pretty maddening... Just an endless stream of resource-hogging untraceable blank file transfers until I kill plasma-desktop.
<jozefk> what was the KDE version in kubuntu 10.10?
<darkarchon> 4.5.4 i guess
<darkarchon> not quite sure though
<jozefk> where I can see?
<darkarchon> in any kde program in help - about kde
<contrast> 4.5.1 - http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/kdelibs5
<freakx> hi
<jozefk> ok thanks
<freakx> i have radeon hd3200 graphic card, lcd brightness buttons doesnt work, but when i set full brightness on battery and unplug power cable, screen is going 100% bright :D how to set it as default?
<freakx> i've try to set profile with 100% brightness as default with connected power, but it doesnt work
<freakx> anyone?
<GeorgeJ> I'm reinstalling the OS on my Asus EEpc 701
<GeorgeJ> I'm installing using netinstall
<GeorgeJ> Should I go with Kubuntu mobile?
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: nope
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: netbook
<Peace-> kubuntu netbook
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: btw use kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: then if you want the netbook layout you can click right button on the destkop
<Peace-> and select searcha and lauch
<GeorgeJ> Peace-: Yeah, the netinstall doesn't seem to have Kubuntu netbook in the tasksel, only Kubuntu mobile and desktop. There is however an Ubuntu netbook edition
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: that because kubuntu desktop is fused with netbook
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: look at that http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/04/plasma-desktophV1404.jpg
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<GeorgeJ> Peace-: Awesome! Can you post a pic with the netbook interface please?
<Peace-> of couse
<amichair> what setting needs to be set (in Maverick) in order to get the 'upgrade to Natty' notification?
<Peace-> well i keep my panels but you ca delete that
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/04/plasma-desktopzY1404.jpg
<GeorgeJ> Peace-: That looks awesome! Thanks :D
<GeorgeJ> Hopefully there won't be any performance issues on the EEpc 701, its quite an old model
<GeorgeJ> I'm runing the net installer, I installed Kubuntu mobile the first time and it wouldn't start the GUI, so I'll just install a minimal console atm then tasksel kubuntu desktop
<amichair> what setting needs to be set (in Maverick) in order to get the 'upgrade to Natty' notification?
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: i have an intel 945gm here
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: it works fine
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: mobile it's somethign like this
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: xD i have just done this pkill plasma-desktop && plasma-mobile
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/04/plasma-desktopG17891.jpg
<GeorgeJ> Haha, nice
<GeorgeJ> I guess mine didn't start because it lacks drivers or something
<Peace-> ups was thsi
<Peace-> GeorgeJ: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/04/plasma-desktopx17946.jpg
<GeorgeJ> Peace-: Love the look, is that the default?
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> just isstalla plasma-mobile
<kalib> hi people. I was trying to run: # aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree..
<kalib> but got an error exit status 139
<kalib> how can I fix it?
<kalib> got the same error when trying # aptitude safe-upgrade
<BluesKaj> kalib, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer ...flashplugin-nonfree is included
<amichair> kalib: no idea, but flashplugin-nonfree is being superceded by flashplugin-installer plugin
<kalib> ok...
<BluesKaj> kalib, don't use the #
<kalib> ok
<kalib> BluesKaj, amichair http://pastebin.com/DdUhUx7K
<kalib> any idea?
<amichair> kalib: sorry, nope
<amichair> what setting needs to be set (in Maverick) in order to get the 'upgrade to Natty' notification?
<GeorgeJ> What utility can I use to clean up some space?
<bigbrovar> .
<len> Does anyone know if the bug where the dolphin file chooser dialog opens behind other windows instead of in the forefront when is a KDE bug, or a Kubuntu specific bug?  Example:  Using web-based mail you need to attach a file so you press an attachment button.  A Dolphin dialog pops up and you attach the file.  You then decide to attach another file, so you hit the attach button again, but his time nothing seems to happen.  Then you realize that
<len> the dialog did open, becauseyou can see it on the task bar--it just opened behind other windows where you can't see it.
<noaXess> hey..
<noaXess> normaly with selecting a text, click on left mouse button and then klick both mouse buttons in any other application, the selected text will be copied... but since 11.04 i can't do that.. is there any option to enable this?
<astrocub> this guy has the best review of kde ever: http://www.youtube.com/user/bradfrenchenlocher
<elric> Can anyone here help me update my Java?
<Ricy> Can anyone help me with Kubuntu?
<komodo169> len: I've had that happen before when kubuntu was seeking authentication for a root action.  had to do with my edsktop effects settings
<komodo169> the authentication dialogue was appearing 'behind' other open windows
<komodo169> Ricy:  whats the issue?
<ubuntu_> this irc client is unusuable
<komodo169> len: look under desktop effects in settings and then under the 'focus' section.
<komodo169> len: also, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<TheFriendlyOnes> would this be the right place to ask quick questions about kubuntu??
<komodo169> TheFriendlyOnes: yes  :-)
<TheFriendlyOnes> komodo169: sweet!
<TheFriendlyOnes> well i recently got rid of the plague they call unity, and then decided why not ill try kubuntu again.
<TheFriendlyOnes> i don't need to change any apt sources do i?
<komodo169> TheFriendlyOnes: what version are you installing?  10.04 lts or 11.04, or....?
<TheFriendlyOnes> I went from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 then to kubuntu 11.04 all updateing no clean installs
<komodo169> wow  O_o
<komodo169> so hows that working for ya?
<TheFriendlyOnes> say well its been an adventure lol
<komodo169> i bet.  so are you having an issue with it?
<komodo169> your OS that is?
<TheFriendlyOnes> no not at all
<TheFriendlyOnes> just checking that im not installing ubuntu packages if there anydifferent then kubuntu packages
<komodo169> oh.  i see
<komodo169> just looking at my sources.list they are basically the same
<komodo169> it's 'natty' that matters and not kde or gnome
<TheFriendlyOnes> yea thats what i have
<komodo169> i.e - the version and not the flavor
<komodo169> now if you are adventurous you can mess around with the sources.list, BUT i would not recommend it for the sake of sanity
<TheFriendlyOnes> lol i always do, im just checking
<komodo169> okee dokee    :D
#kubuntu 2011-05-05
<komodo169> TheFriendlyOnes: sent you a link to sourcelist generator...you might already know of it?
<TheFriendlyOnes> komodo169: I have not, but now i do, thanks
<komodo169> okand be VERY careful with it - lol
<komodo169> len:  you still there?
<yarjar> Anyone else getting sluggish performance? :/
<komodo169> yarjar: on what version?
<taiyal> is there any way to reduce the latency between sending a message in Quassel and having it show up in the chat?
<taiyal> as it stands it feels likethere's about a 150ms delay
<valorie> that has to do with your connection
<valorie> my lag is 199ms today
<valorie> crap
<taiyal> ah, okay
<valorie> but that's comcast for ya
<taiyal> I'm used to Xchat not waiting until it receives the pingback from the server to display what you've typed
<valorie> this is in Konvi, would be the same in IRSSI or Quassel or Xchat, etc.
<valorie> if you aren't getting your own lines back from the server
<valorie> how do you know they were recieved and displayed to the channel?
<deborah> I have a Dell Inspiron E1505. the network manager doesnt come up for wifi since upgrading to 11.04. How do I get it working?
<TheFriendlyOnes> does kubuntu use pulseaudio?
<slinker1> 11.04 does for certain
<TheFriendlyOnes> ok thanks
<slinker1> hmmm that was quick ;)
<taiyal> is there any "now playing" script for Quassel/Amarok?
<slinker1> let me see i know there is for konversation
 * slinker1 is listening to Sailing Shoes by Little Feat on Waiting for Columbus [Amarok]
<slinker1> :)
<deborah> Hello again. I have a Dell Inspiron E1515. After upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04 the Network Manager will not recognize that i have wifi. I downloaded the Broadcom-Sta thing from the Package Kit, but that did not help. How do I get the Network Manager to recognize wifi?
<valorie> !wireless | deborah
<ubottu> deborah: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> it will help the channel help you, deborah, if you work through some of that
<taiyal> why is it that, when typing in Xterm, sometimes the display will freeze for a few seconds?
<deborah> valorie: Thank you.
<Linkmaster> So, using Kubuntu10.10[don't have connection speeds to properly upgrade yet]. Question about the desktop effects: when I highlight an option in the spacer where my opened programs are, it opens up an informative bubble with a highlight of the page as well as what it is..this is all fine and dandy, except that it freezes my entire computer for about 2 seconds. The only way to stop it is to turn desktop effects on and off a few times in a row. My
<Linkmaster> question is this: is it possible to simply leave it off to begin with?
<ssfdre38> how can i resize the disk on the KDE desktop
<Linkmaster> What do you mean by disk? The size of the partitions??
<ssfdre38> yes
<ssfdre38> the size of the partition
<Linkmaster> You can always use GParted..i'd trust that more then doing it from within the OS itself
<ssfdre38> ohh ok
<Linkmaster> What are you trying to resize it for though?
<lovesthethianood> hi i just inserted a sd card and its not showing up,how do i mount it?
<asobi> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<asobi> find the device, create a directory and mount it to that directory
<taiyal> is it possible to browse my photos on a Samba share using Gwenview?
<chris_____> hay guys kubuntu will not pick up my phone i have pluged it in but the computer dosnt like to alow me to put music on it
<chris_____> can any one help?
<taiyal> what type of phone is it?
<chris_____> zte f102
<quant> chris166, try putting your phone in mass storage mode, if possible
<chris_____> its not possible
<quant> chris_____, then there's a fair chance that you can't get it running because the software is written only for Win/Mac probably... I'm just speculating
<chris_____> so what shouild i do
<quant> chris_____, perhaps Wine can run the software... really not sure
<quant> chris_____, or just do your syncing in Windows and reboot
<chris_____> i would if i had windows
<asobi> try bluebooth?
<renegaid> is kubuntu as slow as ubuntu
<Linkmaster> Depends on desktop effect settings etc. It can be faster or slower, it just depends on what you do with it
<renegaid> installed ubuntu on new asus laptop and it is really slow ocmpared to win 7
<renegaid> kind of laggy
<Linkmaster> renegaid: what version is it?
<renegaid> 11.04
<wols> slow in what way?
<renegaid> laggy
<renegaid> apps load slow
<renegaid> clicking on something takes a while to open
<shane4kubuntu> renegaid: I heard of that being reported with Unity?  the desktop?  did you do any updates?
<renegaid> did all the updates
<shane4kubuntu> hmm, odd, not sure
<Linkmaster> I've heard funny stories about Unity myself...you can always try Plasma. It works just fine on my two year old computer[though I'm still using 10.10 at the moment]
<wols> renegaid: do a harddisk benchmark. sounds like a slow harddisk. or a lack of ram and therefore swapping
<renegaid> 4gb ram
<renegaid> runs super fast with windows 7
<zazaza> Can someone help me out?
<Linkmaster> zazaza: with...?
<zazaza> When  I change the sound, kubuntu automatically like changes what is delivering my sound. I'm trying to use my headphones but when I raise the volume it comes out of the computers internal speakers instead.
<zazaza> How do I fix this
<Linkmaster> Are these bluetooth headphones..? I'm not sure, I'm not very well with sound systems and the such on computers..mine is thoroughly messed up from me trying to fix it :P
<zazaza> just regular ones
<zazaza> It's like kubuntu automatically figures which one is putting out the most noise and changes accordingly.
<zazaza> It does it with my speakers too, if my speakers arent loud enough it will just play from the internal speakers
<Linkmaster> You might be able to go to 'system settings -> mulitmedia -> phonon' and configure from there
<zazaza> It's so weird that it does this
<Linkmaster> I can understand, I've never had that issue before..but did 'phonon' prove helpful at all?
<zazaza> Nah
<zazaza> But
<zazaza> I realize the problem is that it plays from the speakers, and the headphones at the same time I guess...
<Linkmaster> :0
<zazaza> Well internal speakers and headphones
<zazaza> IT's annoying cause I need to be quiet but I Want music
<Linkmaster> I can understand...maybe post on the forum site; the knowledge base there is much greater
<SilentDis> hello, i'm having a bit of a problem with the Phonon backend in Kubuntu 11.04.  First, it's incredibly slow to come up, use, etc.  Second, I'm trying to switch the  order of the devices for input (my TV cap card is first, I'd rather my USB mic be first), it takes forever to 'apply', but never saves.
<Netopoyyo> Hi!
<SilentDis> hello, i'm having a bit of a problem with the Phonon backend in Kubuntu 11.04. First, it's incredibly slow to come up, use, etc. Second, I'm trying to switch the order of the devices for input (my TV cap card is first, I'd rather my USB mic be first), it takes forever to 'apply', but never saves.
<Netopoyyo> any idea why phonon closes the wndow when I'm trying to get it from the general settings>multimedia screen?
<SilentDis> not just me, it appears.  heh
<Netopoyyo> yes, Isee.
<Netopoyyo> it might some sortof bug?
<SilentDis> I found one thread in the forums, checking it now.  i assume it is.
<SilentDis> no good, Netopoyyo.  still lookin.
<Netopoyyo> yep, I found also a thread, onubuntu following now...
<SilentDis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/+bug/769274 - showing a similar bug report on this...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769274 in phonon (Ubuntu) "Phonon default capture device preferences are not saved" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SilentDis> alright, in 11.04, GStreamer is the new backend.... I assume some packages, you know, normal stuff to make these changes, for some reason got left out of the distro mayhap (i'm on a fresh 11.04 install).  gonna poke around and install some stuff...
<dan_> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.  I get the error message "distribution upgrade process exited with code 1".  Has anyone ever seen that?
<SilentDis> dan_: i had similar, ended up just doing a fresh install.  mine was because I was using bleeding edge x.org repos and such.  got anything 'low level' (such as x.org) comming out of ppas?
<dan_> SilentDis:  Emmmm.  Good question.  Let me take a look.
<SilentDis> dan_: there were some hangups I was having in 10.10 with the default x.org distro, and the edgers ppa fixed it for me.  I would bet many 'intermediate' and above users figgered that out themselves (like me) and just switched to bleeding edge to make it work ;)
<SilentDis> dan_: if that's the case...
<SilentDis> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
 * SilentDis hugs ubottu
<dan_> SilentDis:  I know exactly how that happens.  Especially when I google for my solutions too long:)
<dan_> Only ppa I see is firefox.
<SilentDis> dan_: try purging it.  remember, official firefox, even in kubuntu, is rather tightly integrated.  either way, can't hurt.  you'll need to replace it all anyway heh
<dan_> You know what pisses me off?  I know windows because it's always broken and I always have to fix it.  I <3 kubuntu, but I know very little about it.  Food for thought.
<SilentDis> lol
<SilentDis> dan_: i'm currently dealing with beating phonon into submission, but it ain't workin'... lol
<SilentDis> dan_: and i've kinda given up beating NetworkManager and ModemManager into submission >.<
<dan_> SilentDis:  call the CIA.  they have to torture it for you.  Like waterboarding.
<SilentDis> dan_: I'm quite capable of performing some rather hideous methods of 'forced cooperation', i assure you.  i just am unsure where, exactly, they 'live' to perform said torture.  kinda like Osama, took a while to find it, but when we did... :D
<dan_> Do you want Osama's hard drive?  Cuz I do.  think he torrents?
<SilentDis> roflmao
<dan_> is he a mac guy?
<SilentDis> the thought of downloading a shitty dark cam of Deathly Hollows with Osama's help makes me chuckle a bit :)
<dan_l> aha!
<SilentDis> actually, he probably wouldn't go for Harry Potter.  I'd imagine Osama's hard drive would probably be full of burrka porn and episodes of Glee.
<dan_l> I remembered my login.  yay.
<dan_l> He plays a lot of snood, we found out.  That and his facebook account only has 3 friends.
<SilentDis> 3 friends were whom?  2 of his kids and Saddaam Husein?
<SilentDis> Ubottu, how do i beat phonon in the face with a brick?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SilentDis> bah!
<SilentDis> alright... time to find out how to just install the xine backend and use *that*, i guess.  unless someone out there has an inkling of how to fix it with gstreamer...
<MK``> does ktorrent support labels and setting download/upload limits per-torrent
<MK``> I am using Transmission right now and it's pretty horrifying
<SilentDis> MK``: ktorrent lets you set limits, yes.  not bandwidth-per-torrent, but you can limit by time/seed amount...
<SilentDis> MK``: globally, you can set bandwidth usage.
<MK``> Ok. Seed amount is an improvement
<keithzg> You can totally set bandwidth per torrent!
<MK``> :o
<keithzg> What are you talking about?
<MK``> Yay
<SilentDis> MK``: as in, "only seed 'Goat Pron 4: electric boogaloo' till 50%", etc
<MK``> X)
<SilentDis> keithzg: I've never used that option, i guess.  sorry to mislead you, MK``
<keithzg> In Ktorrent, ctrl-L brings up the Speed Limits window, and you can set the speed limits globally and/or per-torrent there
<Humano> alguem ai fala portugues
 * keithzg is so wedded to KTorrent partially because such fancy, comprehensive options exist.
<Humano> ALGUEM AI FALA PORTUGUES
<MK``> !pt | Humano
<ubottu> Humano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<SilentDis> keithzg: are you also weded to phonon, by chance?  as in, how to smash it in the face with a brick and make it do what it's told?
<keithzg> SilentDis: Ahhh . . . Phonon, not so much. Although I've yet to run across a problem that couldn't be fixed by changing backends.
<SilentDis> keithzg: ahh, kinda what i figured, really.  suggestions on that front?  fresh 11.04 install, it's got gstreamer only.  xine mayhap?
<SilentDis> keithzg: the issue i'm dealing with is I can't select the proper input for it (for use in skype and such).  the Phonon UI moves like molasses and doesn't actually change anything... like it's hung up somewhere.
<MK``> wtf? KDE applications have options /and/ are user friendly?
<SilentDis> MK``: I switched to KDE for 6.10 (started with Ubuntu 6.06), i've not looked back, heh
<SilentDis> MK``: I booted the liveCD for 11.04 and shreeked like a little girl in horror at Ubiquity or whatever it's called.  lol
<dan_l> All lies.
<MK``> Unity.
<MK``> Ubiquity is the installer :P
<SilentDis> lol
<MK``> I am using gnome shell :P
<dan_l> I left Ubuntu at about v 8.  I joined Kubuntu.  and now I'm a total Ktard.  I'm more in love with KDE than my wife is with her macs.
<MK``> but I installed kubuntu desktop so I have all the apps
<MK``> oh god did I just called programs "apps", screw steve jobs :|
<keithzg> MK``: I think this means he can sue you now.
<dan_l> SilentDis:  I'm a linux moron.  I'm trying to run this purgamacall it.  I seem to be failing basic command line.
<SilentDis> i just like how the 'app store' is revolutionary.... never mind that debian has had that for a decade now or so...
<dan_l> MK'':  calling desktop programs 'apps' is grounds for a beatin'
<MK``> Yeah, I humbly apologize :P
<SilentDis> dan_l: the purge-ppa thingy?
<keithzg> SilentDis: Yeah, phonon-backend-xine might save you, GStreamer has always seemed fragile to me; partially why folks are working so hard on the VLC backend.
<SilentDis> keithzg: kk, gonna install it now.
<SilentDis> !info phonon-backend-xine
<ubottu> phonon-backend-xine (source: phonon): Phonon Xine 1.1.x backend. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 135 kB, installed size 584 kB
<SilentDis> keithzg: any expirience with the vlc backend?
<dan_l> SilentDis:  you suggested I run it to end my upgrade problems.
<keithzg> SilentDis: I've been meaning to try it out, but sadly haven't gotten around to it. I've heard it's quite usable these days...but there may be pitfalls.
<SilentDis> dan_l: gimme a sec, playin'...
<dan_l> k
<SilentDis> dan_l: sudo ppa-purge -p <name of ppa>...  what's the ppa you're trying to get rid of?
<dan_l> SilentDis:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/maverick main
<SilentDis> try `sudo ppa-purge -p firefox-stable mozillateam
<dan_l> aha!  a winner is you.
<SilentDis> lol :)
<SilentDis> dan_l: I believe you'll have to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<SilentDis> keithzg: alright, i'm guinea pigging the vlc backend... assuming phonon will respond that far for me... lol
<keithzg> SilentDis: Heh. You could always (although this would be drastic) remove the GStreamer backend, in case that's the problem. Are there any clues why the Phonon config interface is so laggy, like some process gobbling CPU cycles?
<SilentDis> keithzg: I wish i knew.  quad core 3ghz, so the meter barely 'blips' no matter what i do... lol
<MK``> :O KTorrent even has /tabs/?
<SilentDis> alright, the vlc backend is installed, but it's not showing up at all.  gonna do a cold boot, just to make sure it's not something 'waiting for response' or some such elsewhere.  bbiab if it is still broken... otherwise, all praise vlc for sound issues in 11.04!
<keithzg> haha
<keithzg> MK``: KTorrent has EVERY FEATURE EVER! MUAHAHAHAHA!
<MK``> :P
<MK``> but yeah, no-brainer. Already uninstalled Transmission
<keithzg> (actually, sadly it doesn't have any fancy 3D rendering of active torrents... a user can dream)
<MK``> The one feature request I'd have is the ability to have 2 things per column. Like, Instead of having seeders and leechers / down and up speed in separate columns I can have one column called "Seeders / Leechers" and the torrent would take up 2 graphical rows
<MK``> and it would show, in that column, seeders and leechers on separate lines, etc.
<keithzg> Huh. I *think* I can envision the interface that you're imagining, but it's definitely nothing that would ever occur to me personally.
<MK``> Yeah it's pretty particular. You'd need to sort of add a new dimension to the interface and a lot of options to customize it
<MK``> I just like to be able to maximize vertical space as well.
<keithzg> Ah, I see. Yeah, these days with widescreens the UI consideration tends to skew the other way.
<dan_l> I like Ktorrent as well.
<MK``> Lol the "stop torrents when diskspace is low" setting is 100 MiB by default. That seems pretty low for today
<dan_l> if I'm ever down to 100meg, I'm in trouble
<keithzg> I'm always riding the ragged edges
<keithzg> ...ie. a couple of gigs ;)
<MK``> yeah
<Spaz_Dynamic> accidentally clicked "do not show this message again" for konsole when closing the window with multiple tabs and I would like to reenable it. Where do I go in it's settings as I looked and didn't find it
<dan_l> Do you guys like quassel?
<keithzg> 'tis what I used.
<keithzg> err, use
<keithzg> Since it works on my phone too, there's a level of comfort :)
<dan_l> What kind of phone do you have?  Jesus.
<dan_l> No!  Quassel for android?  Are you kidding?
<keithzg> the N900, Qt and GTK apps are native to it.
<slooksterpsv> Audio in Flash videos isn't working on Firefox or rekonq; in the Multimedia phonon settings I have like 7 different analog audios and 7 different hdmi's; I've changed from ubuntu to lubuntu to xubuntu to kubuntu (all on the same machine which I'm guessing is why)
<keithzg> Does it work in other browsers, ex. Konqueror or Chromium?
<slooksterpsv> lemme check, gimme a few to apt it
<slooksterpsv> or is there a way I can have phonon rescan my audio devices?
<keithzg> well, Konqueror should already be installed ;)
<slooksterpsv> nope, just rekonq
<slooksterpsv> and firefox
<keithzg> ...really?
<keithzg> Pretty sure Konqueror is there.
<keithzg> It's kindof part of the base KDE package, unless the world is scheming against me heh
<slooksterpsv> nope haha well I went from Ubuntu to Lubuntu to Xubuntu to Kubuntu all without reformatting (which I'm getting the ISO cause I feel I'm going to have to)
<keithzg> also, in the Phonon settings in System Settings, there's the standard "Defaults" button, which . . . might help?
<keithzg> yeah, yeah, but I thought you couldn't install the KDE desktop without pulling in Konqueror, it's very tightly integrated (used to be the default file manager)
<slooksterpsv> sorry torrenting the kubuntu 11.04 x64 iso, and when I torrent I get booted off the net
<slooksterpsv> nope no change
<slooksterpsv> and no change on the chrome browser
<keithzg> hmm
<keithzg> well, making sure everything simple has been tried, have you checked to alsamixer to make sure that PCM isn't set to 0 or something silly? Sometimes that happens.
<slooksterpsv> yeah, like kopete sounds work and all that, and pcm is 96 atm
<keithzg> (might have to start it with -Dhw)
<slooksterpsv> I'm running a dpkg-reconfigure -a
<keithzg> oh, yeah, but I mean in ALSA; sometimes there's miscommunication between Pulse and ALSA.
<keithzg> good idea.
<slooksterpsv> true, pulseaudio still isn't my favorite
<keithzg> well, thing is, PulseAudio isn't . . . real, right? It's just a frontend/mediator, creating virtual devices.  Lets us do fancy things like have per-app volume control, but it needs something (generally ALSA) working in the background for the sound to work in the first place.
<keithzg> So 99% chance you ARE using ALSA, it's just being controlled by PulseAudio.
<keithzg> also, I bet if you removed .kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc it would force Phonon to refresh the device list
<zelda_> Hi I am new to kubuntu,. I susing apt-get and kpackagekit the same thing.
<zelda_> I mean are tehre any issues if I use apt-get to install packages
<keithzg> Nope
<zelda_> will they interfere when I upgrade?
<keithzg> Both use the same backend
<zelda_> Oh thanks for the clarification
<keithzg> just different interfaces for the same thing
<keithzg> :)
<keithzg> (there's also Muon, Synaptic, Aptitude, Aptitude-GTK, etc etc!)
<zelda_> And using them too is the same thing right? as long as the repositories are from ubuntu
<keithzg> Yup yup. They're all just UIs (or CLIs) for the packaging backend, and in fact all of them use the APT sources list, so they all respect the same repository list
<CarNagE_123> Hello. Since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04, the directory/file completion in Konsole does not work anymore as before. When I enter, for example, `sudo mcedit /etc<TAB` it completes to "sudo mcedit /etc " with a space behind "/etc" instead of a slash. Surprisingly, at least to me, the completion works properly if I don't use sudo, so entering `mcedit /etc<TAB>` completes to "mcedit /etc/". That behaviour is very annoying, does anyone
<CarNagE_123> know how I can fix it?
<keithzg> have you checked if there's anything in your .bashrc file that's related?
<CarNagE_123> I didn't change anything there since the upgrade, but lemme see.
<keithzg> A quick google search pops up http://blog.sarine.nl/2011/04/16/natty-bash-strange-tab-completion/
<CarNagE_123> Ah damn it
<keithzg> known bug, I guess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/716008
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716008 in Partner Packaging "strange bahavior on directory completion with bash built-in commands (dup-of: 752193)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CarNagE_123> I searched for quite some time but I was always including "directory" in the query since the problem only occurs for directory completion. That's why I missed that one.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752193 in acroread (Ubuntu) "Installation of the acroread package causes completion to treat directories like files with some commands" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CarNagE_123> Sorry for not finding it on my own and thanks for the hint!
<keithzg> no problem :)
<keithzg> I always find the simplest, most distilled terms are the best; my google search was just [Natty tab completion]
<CarNagE_123> Yeah, normally I think I'm fairly experienced with searching :>
<Tm_T> disabling the bash_completion will mean losing some good amount of helpful completions too, though
<CarNagE_123> Of course, I won't disable it :>
<keithzg> :) yeah, sometimes the terminology just doesn't work out right, but that's what other people are for!
<CarNagE_123> seems to be a bug in acroreads bash-completion script
<CarNagE_123> Wicked :)
<CarNagE_123> Yeah, thanks keithzg
<Tm_T> CarNagE_123: disabling that one wouldn't hurt I'd imagine (:
<CarNagE_123> Yeah, that fixed my problem
<CarNagE_123> You have to change a line in that script
<CarNagE_123> Disabling works too :)
<CarNagE_123> sed -i "s/_filedir/_filedir_acroread/" /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh
<CarNagE_123> That fixes the problem without disabling it, according to the bug report and my own experience :)
<Tm_T> ah, nice
<CarNagE_123> Thanks for your help :)
 * keithzg has learned yet another reason to avoid Adobe Acrobat Reader! ;)
<CarNagE_123> Yeah, if possible I try to do that too :)
<keithzg> Kindof astonishing that it could manage to cause a tab-completion bug in bash, though . . . I never give Adobe enough credit for how much havoc and chaos their poorly-programmed code can cause!
<noaXess> does anybody has also problems with ff4/flash and flash movies?...
<Tm_T> noaXess: what kind of problems?
<noaXess> hey Tm_T
<seicherlbob> hi! what files are executed when the Xserver and KDE start up, before the user logs in? I have a script that is triggered from within that file and i need to change the startup behaviour. It is not in rc.local and not in one of the other rc.n folders.
<seicherlbob> btw. its a lucid LTS installation
<MK``> does kubuntu come with an ftp program?
<Tm_T> seicherlbob: depends, there's several options
<Tm_T> MK``: you mean client or server?
<seicherlbob> Tm_T: I know. I need to find the one thats been used
<MK``> client
<noaXess> Tm_T.. hm.. think it's a problem of an old jwplayer a customers uses.. sorry
<seicherlbob> MK``: dolphin and konqueror can do that
<MK``> thanks
<seicherlbob> MK``: just type "ftp://servername.tld" in the address bar
<Tm_T> seicherlbob: one is /etc/xdg/autostart ..although I think those are run while you log in
<seicherlbob> Tm_T: I'm very sure that it was no folder... it was a file where the invocation of that script was attached
<seicherlbob> Tm_T: something like bashrc, but... something that is done for all users before the login and after X has started
<seicherlbob> Tm_T: i think i just grep the filename... it must be somewhere
<well_laid_lawn> find / -iname filename
<seicherlbob> well_laid_lawn: I know the filename of my script. I need to find the file that invokes it ;)
<rethus> i have upgrade to natty. now i have some whimpering sound all the time... and if i try to skype, the other don't understand me at all
<rethus> how can i restart the soundserver on kubuntu? alsa-utils are installed, but not possible to use....
<seicherlbob> rethus: does the sound change when you use your microphone?
<rethus> no... i only her myself
<Tm_T> seicherlbob: so any file in /etc/X11/ and its subdirectories?
<rethus> but no changing with whimpering in the background
<seicherlbob> Tm_T: grep is still running. we should see it in a minute
<well_laid_lawn> kdm can run things too iirc
<seicherlbob> Tm_T: searching the whole etc directory.... might take some time
<well_laid_lawn> that's the way
<seicherlbob> well_laid_lawn: kdm.... sounds familiar. are there any startup scripts?
<rethus> seicherlblob: i use 5.1. in pavucontrol if i hear some sound, it switch always between right and left in the headphones
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't used kdm in years
<seicherlbob> well_laid_lawn: kdm doesnt look that good either. I'll wait for grep to finish
<well_laid_lawn> k
<crashev> latest kubuntu/ubuntu is a total shit, it hangs, brithness stoppped working, skype is segfaulting every couple minutes, good work
<seicherlbob> rethus: sorry, i dont know too much about sound. I just know that it can be a pita.
<seicherlbob> rethus: can you run alsamixer?
<rethus> yes
<seicherlbob> then try to mute one channel after another and see, which one might cause the strange sounds.
<seicherlbob> rethus: of course you should not mute PCM and Main/Master.
<seicherlbob> rethus: but maybe some input channel is interfering
<seicherlbob> rethus: you have a 5.1 surround system? is the strange sound only when using headphones or also on your speakers
<rethus> same if i use speaker.
<seicherlbob> rethus: and it still happens if you mute all inputs?
<rethus> no, only the sound (plaing musik or something else) switching from right to left
<seicherlbob> "no" means you dont hear it when you mute all inputs?
<rethus> hear what?
<seicherlbob> the strange sound
<rethus> the strange sound is all the time
<rethus> but i do a short restat. i have remove pulseaudio... be back up in 2 minutes
<seicherlbob> is "the strange sound" some kind of noise or is it like "distorted music" when it should playback music
<seicherlbob> omg
<rethus> i have deinstall pulseaudio and all works great again.
<seicherlbob> rethus: gratulations
<rethus> pulseaudio may be good for ubuntu, but for kubuntu it is scrap
<seicherlbob> is there a way to trace the execution of a bash script? something like "who called me" or "what process called me" or similar information?
<well_laid_lawn> seicherlbob:  checked cronjobs or .bash_profile or .xinitrc?
<well_laid_lawn> it was before login sorry
<well_laid_lawn> ho
<amichair> what setting needs to be set (in Maverick) in order to get the 'upgrade to Natty' notification? The check for updates doesn't seem to be running (I think)
<seicherlbob> well_laid_lawn: none of them is used on the system (according to locate)
<seicherlbob> well_laid_lawn, Tm_T: I've put some debugging information in the script. I'll reboot and see what happens. maybe it helps.
<seicherlbob> thanks so far! brb
<seicherlbob> well_laid_lawn, Tm_T: back again... it seems like the script is not executed anyway.
<seicherlbob> now i have another problem. I installed a new graphics card (removed ATI X1900, installed ATI HD4850). Works out of the box, but it does not remember my dualhead setup.
<seicherlbob> I have to reset it every time KDE is started.
<darthanubis> graphic with nvidia froze while trying to view preview picture of software in kpackageit
<seicherlbob> rebooting....
<jussi> Is there anyway to back up my mail on a dimap connection so it can be imported to Outlook and read?
<jussi> (Kmail)
<seicherlbob> back again. still the dualhead setup is not done on startup. I will have to set it manually (with xrandr). any suggestions where to put the xrandr command? It'd be perfect after start of X and before the loginscreen shows up
<jussi> seicherlbob: I havent seen what happened previously, but have you tried using the "save as default" in the display settings in system settings?
<noaXess> Tm_T: about my ff4/flash thing i reported in the morning.. do you hav ff4/flash 10.2 and 11.04?
<noaXess> has somene also this problem in kubuntu 11.04, nvidia latest and firefox 4.0.1: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5636258/flash-chart-ff401.ogv
<noaXess> in chrome it looks as it should: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5636258/flash-chart-chrome.ogv
<Deadite811> Is anyone else getting black windows sometimes?  I'm using the latest Nvidia driver.
<amichair> Deadite811: there was something about that in the release notes, if I remember correctly
<Deadite811> amichair: I'll check it out.  Thanks.
<Deadite811> Blank windows is mentioned in the release notes, but the bug it points to ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/763680 ) is not what the release notes describe...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 763680 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash appears under full screen apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<Tm_T> noaXess: I think so yes
<prostabee> Help, I forgot my network wallet password. Now I cannot connect my kubuntu to the network.
<prostabee> How do I flush it..?
<prostabee> I forgot my network wallet password. Now I cannot connect my kubuntu to the network.
<prostabee> How do I flush it..?
<himcesjf> I did a fresh install of 11.04. Recently while using build-dep command, I found that apt is configured to install recommended packages by default. sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends ... is what I've to do everytime. How and where can I set APT::Install-Recommends to false??
<ruan> is there a way to trigger power profiles when im not running off AC power?
<ruan> i mean, desktop running on a UPS
<James147> ruan: does kde detect you have a battery?
<ruan> James147: apparently not, in Global Settings those options are greyed out
<ruan> and no battery applet
<James147> ruan: you should have a barrty applet (though it might not be on the panel)
<ruan> nothing in the tray
<James147> himcesjf: I would think something like this would work... with the appropaite changes for your option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting%20up%20apt-get%20to%20use%20a%20http-proxy
<himcesjf> James147: Using apt-get with a http-proxy?!
<James147> himcesjf: it shows how to set an option
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<himcesjf> I think any file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d should be fine, I really dont' remember apt config syntax
<himcesjf> I tried referring man pages for apt-get to find such change. I'm not able to understand how your suggestion will help me set it to not install recommended packages
<James147> himcesjf: that guide shows oyu how to set the http proxy option ^^ i would assume anyother option can be set in the same way
<James147> himcesjf: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/01/07/howto-tell-apt-get-not-to-install-recommends-packages-in-debian-linux/  ^^ mentions the same mthod
<BluesKaj> it must be an old pc , if he's concerned abut disk space James147 ?
<James147> or an SSD or just dosn't want uneeded packages
<himcesjf> Is that made by default?
<himcesjf> For current systems? No, I'mnot on old pc. I did a frsh install lately BluesKaj
<himcesjf> Only recently I found that build-dep reflected 450MiB for a pacakge when it used to show ~70MiB for it
<himcesjf> James147: You are right, sorry. /etc/apt/apt.conf method is what I was looking for to include something like APT::Install-Recommends to false which it does with APT::Install-Recommends "0". I didn't see the aliter in your first link.. Thank you
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, I haven't seen much concern about not using recommended packages lately , now with ppl usig ssds I guess drive space has become a concern again
<James147> BluesKaj: ^^ also slow connections
<BluesKaj> slow conns are always a problem :(
<shane4kubuntu> I'm growing to really like and enjoy kde, and I used to really like Amarok a few years ago, but now Amarok, is probably one of the most confusing pieces of software on the planet
<shane4kubuntu> how can I rip an audio cd to my computer in mp3?
<himcesjf> I'm on HDD but its just the shift of data to be downloaded and space requirement made me ask on it. I had the same thing tried on maverick and it reflected ~70MiB then for the pacakge and suddenly on Natty it increased to ~450MiB
<shane4kubuntu> ahh, I think I just found it, k3b of all things?  I wouldn't have guessed that.
<shane4kubuntu> for the record I use clementine, and couldn't figure out how to get that to play the audio cd either, or rip it.
<James147> shane4kubuntu: I think one of the problems with amarok is that since the rewrite not many dev use cd's any more ^^ so there isn't really anyone that wants to write taht support... or that least thats what I have been led to believe :)
<shane4kubuntu> James147: to and extent I can believe that, but that is crazy, since CD players are still pretty big, I know and appreciate mp3 files and players, but CD aren't extinct yet, so let's not rush them to the cemetary.   For that matter, I still have cassettes. :)
<BluesKaj> k3b has always been the only burn app I've ever used on linux / ke
<BluesKaj> kde
<shane4kubuntu> I come over from Gnome, and Rhythymbox and like it, play cd's rip cds and play local files, and internet files, very simple and pretty straight forward.
<James147> shane4kubuntu: yeah, but with k3b able to rip cd its not a huge issue since there is still a way to do it for those that need to (hell, I dont even have a cd rom any more :D)
<BluesKaj> k3b is solid and reliable
<shane4kubuntu> oh, no doubt, I just wouldn't have thought to look there.
<shane4kubuntu> I'm used to the Music app ripping my cd's.
<James147> shane4kubuntu: can amarok play cd yet?
<shane4kubuntu> Amarok, has become very confusing to look at, I don't really understand it
<James147> shane4kubuntu: you can configure it if you wish to be simpler
<shane4kubuntu> James147: no I closed it, I messed up the views or something, deleted some of the defualt windows by accident
<BluesKaj> i use k3b to burn livecds , due to the flaky nature of usb stick OS installs
<shane4kubuntu> I like simple, Local music folders and play list.
<shane4kubuntu> good ole vlc, almost never fails for such things
<kothz> Does anyone else see hangs in rekonq -- no errors, no out of control CPU or memory hogging, usually happens on scrolling for me, switching out of/into app is fine
<BluesKaj> vlc an audacious
<James147> shane4kubuntu: http://imagebin.org/151808 ^^ tahts what mine is currently setup as :)
<shane4kubuntu> clementine, and Amarok, refused to play audio cd, amarok, just couldn't find it, or figure it out, clementine saw it, but said, "Only local files" :(
<shane4kubuntu> James147: that looks simple enough, the default view is very complex
<James147> shane4kubuntu: what version of amarok? I thourght the later versions could at least play cds
<James147> shane4kubuntu: havnt changed much from the default
<shane4kubuntu> James147: I'm on 11.04 and whatever comes with it.
<James147> shane4kubuntu: just used the slim tool bar and moved the contex dock to where the media sources is (so there is a tab to toggle between them)
<James147> shane4kubuntu: hmm
<shane4kubuntu> amarok 2.4
<awareeskeyfi> i couldnt join other server. with ubuntu :S for example. irc.sohbetim.com
<awareeskeyfi> help...
<James147> shane4kubuntu: from what I can see it should have been able to play cd's since 2.2
<awareeskeyfi> program is konservation
<shane4kubuntu> awareeskeyfi: it is:   /join #ubuntu
<shane4kubuntu> awareeskeyfi: oooh, wait, I think you meant something different
<James147> !details | awareeskeyfi
<ubottu> awareeskeyfi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pici> awareeskeyfi: /connect irc.whatever.com
<shane4kubuntu> James147: I can't find where my cd should be in amarok, I'm in the files thing
<shane4kubuntu> James147: ahh, got it.
<BluesKaj> awareeskeyfi, that server doesn't connect here either
<shane4kubuntu> James147: dragging from the Cd to the playlist doesn't seem to work. :(
<awareeskeyfi> was ?
<James147> shane4kubuntu: afraid I cannot advise you much about that... never have used cds with it and dont even have the hardware to try :)
<awareeskeyfi> i know eng. a littlE.
<shane4kubuntu> James147: no problem, vlc to the rescue, and k3b for ripping, I'm set.
<shane4kubuntu> just thought I would try to figure out this amarok
<BluesKaj> awareeskeyfi, f you're trying to join #ubuntu just use a different server like verne.freenode.net
<Pici> They're in #ubuntu right now.
<BluesKaj> awareeskeyfi, /join #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> should have done a whos first
<shane4kubuntu> how is my audio cd mounted?  It doesn't show up with mount, and it isn't in media, yet, I can access it with dolphin, and vlc?
<BluesKaj> !tk | awareeskeyfi
<BluesKaj> oops , think turkey is tr
<James147> shane4kubuntu: dolhpin should mount it if you can acces it
<shane4kubuntu> right, the audio cd actually had a mp3 and ogg folder on it, so I was going to just copy it, however it is taking an eternity, so I was going to do it with commandline, but I can't find it.
<James147> shane4kubuntu: can you pastebin the output of mount?
<shane4kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603744/
<kothz> (accessing audio CDs in KDE is handled bio a KIO slave ... audiocd:/...)
<shane4kubuntu> kothz: I saw that in dolphin, but don't understand it.
<shane4kubuntu> ok, that is really crazy, the cd has mp3 files, but I couldn't copy them with dolphin, so now I have to rip the audio cd with k3b???  very strange.
<shane4kubuntu> none the less k3b is ripping, but I should be able to mount the cd and just copy it straight over, it is pretty straight forward, is this a bug??
<BluesKaj> cp /path to cd?
 * James147 isnt sure on the structure of audio cds
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: that is just it, I can't find the /path to cd
<shane4kubuntu> see my pastebin above, it is the output of mount
<genii-around> If it's like a standard type CD with AAC format, you can't really "mount" it
<shane4kubuntu> any cd should just have a simple mount point, at least with my limited knowledge of linux, and should be able to copy it iover.
<James147> BluesKaj: looks like a KIO is used to acces audio cd rather then just mounting them
 * James147 would think its because audio cd have a different structure then data cds
<genii-around> shane4kubuntu: The kind of CD which play on old CD players doesn't really have a file structure as such. so there's not really a way to mount them
 * Linkmaster thinks that most audio CD's are encrypted to prevent such actions from occuring
<kothz> but it's not really an audio CD per se he said... it's a MP3 CD, it's just that the KIO grabs it before the mount
<shane4kubuntu> genii-around: but the odd thing is, that it contains a lot of files too, not just the audio cd stuff, it has the mp3, and ogg, and flac and a bunch of other stuff.
<shane4kubuntu> well, I think it is actually and audio cd
<kothz> (ah :))
<BluesKaj> what about cdrecord /dev/cdrom /path to input folder
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: ahh, that was bad, interuppted my k3b ripping. :)  but seems to have worked.
<BluesKaj> or is the above a record to cd command
<shane4kubuntu> ok, I gotta run, I will just rip it with k3b, since that seems to work.  Thanks for the info, apparently it is an Audio cd, and not handled like I would have expected.
<BluesKaj> I haven't used the cli for rcording in a while
<shane4kubuntu> in other words, my lack of knowledge. :)
<BluesKaj> mine too
<kothz> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<kothz> er, ignore that
<kothz> wrong window :)
<marcin_> Hi
<marcin_> i have following problem, after hibernation when i turn on my laptop, instead of loging screen i see white screen with arrow, nothing more ?
<marcin_> only after hibernation
<kothz> marcin_: a recent thing?  when was the last time you ran an update?
<marcin_> it is fresh installation of ubuntu 11.04
<kothz> how "fresh" :) I'd run an update/upgrade and see if it still happens ...
<marcin_> ok i will make upgrade
<James147> marcin_: ubuntu or kubuntu? if your using ubuntu theny ou should ask at #ubuntu
<marcin_> James147: no one answered me at #ubuntu
<marcin_>  i will be back soon after reboot :)
<zelda> I isntalled Kubuntu 11.04
<zelda> Whenver I bootup, the grub menu does  not appear, even after pressing shift key
<zelda> It foes into "mode not supported mode"
<zelda> Also the same thing when switching to othertty (Ctrl + Alt +Fn) keys
<James147> zelda: You probally need to edit the resalution in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub"
<zelda> James147: GRUB_GFXMODE right? It is commented out.
<zelda> Can I change it to the resolution my x11 is set to?
<James147> yes
<James147> i think ^^
<genii-around> Usually, yes, unless you've created a new X resolution with xrandr or so
<zelda> genii-around: I did not quite get you. I had nvidia rewrite the xorg file to what I use for X11 right now. I know the dimensions, I can just enter that right?
<genii-around> zelda: If you had to do something like specify modelines in your xorg.conf file to get the resolution you wanted in X, you cannot use that resolution in your GRUB_GFXMODE option of grub
<zelda> genii-around: My xorg is only 4 lines http://pastebin.ca/2054244
<zelda> So no modelines specified anywhere, so i can use the dimensions
<Moji> i have a problem
<Moji> first hi
<Moji> my kdm not start automaticly
<Linkmaster> What do you mean?
<Moji> after loading kubuntu my terminal come up
<Moji> and i shuld fist loging and write startx
<genii-around> zelda: Probably then. Some resolutions though like 1920x1080 or 1680x945 cannot be done at boot time, only after the proper driver is loaded to allow them
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, at work
<zelda> genii-around: np thanks for telling that.
<Linkmaster> Moji: Hmm...
<Moji> i shuld write startx to load my kdm
<BluesKaj> Moji, sudo service kdm start
<genii-around> Moji: kdm is what does the startx, not other way around
<Moji> i want to satrt my kdm by default
<BluesKaj> Moji, once you issue the the command I gave you above it should work every boot
<BluesKaj> Moji, for some reason the kdm service wasn't enabled
<BluesKaj> !pm | Moji
<ubottu> Moji: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Moji> ok
<Moji> sorry
<Moji> my problem
<Moji> when i want to go my kubuntu after loading kdm dont start automaticly
<Moji> i have a terminal
<James147> Moji: what happen is you run "sudo start kdm"?
<Moji> no
<James147> no?
<Moji> i did it and my kdm satrt after run "sudo startx"
<James147> Moji: you should not run sudo startx
<Moji> Hmm
<BluesKaj> no need for startx , just,  sudo service kdm start
<Moji> ok i will try it
<BluesKaj> finally
<Moji> hi
<Moji> i write "sudo service kdm start"
<Moji> its ansver
<Moji> "jub is already running :kdm"
<Moji> and dont do anywork after write "sudo kdm"
<Moji> just after write "sudo startx"  my X load
<uinbytes> hi all :)
<ruan> when i press ctrl alt L, i get a short display of the default gdm/gnome wallpaper(pink/white), what could be the cause of this?
<ruan> short display being about a quarter second
<James147> ruan: on ubuntu? ask in #ubuntu ... they are better able to deal with gnome issues
<ruan> James147: i'm using kubuntu atm, running kdm
<James147> but you get  flash of gnome? weird :S
<ruan> i can reproduce it too
<kothz> hrm is it trying to run the gnome screen lock?
<ruan> dunno. im running kubuntu so it shouldnt.. besides, the gnome screen lock doesnt have a wallpaper
<kothz> shouldn't is a funny word :)
<kothz> ooo lunchtime :)
<asraniel_> how can i deactivate the 11.04 popup in 11.10 ? its really annoying
<shadeslayer> asraniel_: uh ... are you sure about what you just said?
<shadeslayer> they've just started the 11.10 dev cycle ....
<BluesKaj> asraniel_, are you talking about the update manager ?
<mime1111> hello all. my problem: i have an external hdd that linux doesn't recognize even with fdisk commands. tied both formt methods with xp installation cd. used partition magic; tried ext fat, no result pluging it in jaunty 9.04, only strange-scratching reading noise
<mime1111> any help :$ ?  thnx
 * lera работает?
<lera> ух йопт....
<Peace-> !ru | lera
<ubottu> lera: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<asraniel_> BluesKaj: shadeslayersorry, i wanted to say i get the 11.04 popup every few minutes and for the moment i want to stay on 10.10. how can i ignore them?
<mime1111> hello all. my problem: i have an external hdd that linux doesn't recognize even with fdisk commands. tied both formt methods with xp installation cd. used partition magic; tried ext fat, no result pluging it in jaunty 9.04, only strange-scratching reading noise
<BluesKaj> asraniel_, you have the update manager / upgrade OS or some such enabled in your package manager, disable it
<Thinkerer68> :(
<Thinkerer68> I let KPackageKit upgrade my Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope system to 9.10 Karmic Koala, and now I get no GUI
<Thinkerer68> I got a couple of weird messages on the TTYs though.
<mime1111> maybe u can go to ur package manager and delete update manager
<mime1111> i did it
<Thinkerer68> I could probably do that, but KPackageKit really should just work without hosing my GUI
<Thinkerer68> So I'm thinking maybe I need to reinstall nVidia proprietary driver.
<mime1111> i mean the ''update manager'' and update manually
<Thinkerer68> But I'm a little worried about what else might be broken.
<Thinkerer68> mime1111: normally I update with "aptitude -P full-upgrade"
<mime1111> ok
<mime1111> i was  trying to help araniel
<James147> Thinkerer68: see if kubuntu-desktop is still installed
<mime1111> u can put the cd on and repair th tree directory
<mime1111> maybe?
<mime1111> thinkener
<mime1111> thinkerer sorry
<Thinkerer68> James147: kubuntu-desktop is installed
<James147> Thinkerer68: what does "startx" say?
<Thinkerer68> James147: Output of "startx" -> <http://paste.kde.org/52423/>
<sean_w> Anyone have issues with flash objects not rendering propererly under Firefox 4?
<James147> Thinkerer68: yeah, looks like a problem with the nvidia drivers, rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that should bring your gui back
<James147> (sudo start kdm  to start it without rebooting"
<Thinkerer68> James147: I will try that, but I have to leave for a bit first. I'll come back later when I have more time  :)
<sean_w> Can someone try and see if https://www.siriusxm.com/player/ renders properly on firefox 4 with adobe flash? Thanks.
<BluesKaj> sean_w, I assume you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<sean_w> BluesKaj: I'm not sure. It renders fine in rekonq. I think it's a FF4 bug.
<BluesKaj> sean_w, yeah  FF4 is clunky ,so I switched to chromium..managed to bring all the important bookmarks over
<sean_w> BluesKaj: Should I report this on launchpad or bugzilla?
<BluesKaj> sean_w, perhaps try installing flashplugin-installer first
<sean_w> BluesKaj: No change. Here is rekonq: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/560015/flashrekonq.png and ff4: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/560015/flashff4.png
<sean_w> the gray sqares change as one interacts with them
<Spaz_Dynamic> sean_w: looks like you have noscript enabled for this page? try disabling it and see if that resolves your problem
<Spaz_Dynamic> or "temporarily allow all this page"
<sean_w> Spaz_Dynamic: Was already allowed. Disabled that and adblock too. No change.
<MK``> sean_w: I get the same issue in fx4
<MK``> I think it's an embedding issue
<MK``> I noticed when youtube links are embedded in websites I get a similar rendering error
<Spaz_Dynamic> sean_w: in the screen shot, it looks like noscript is still enabled for this page, though I may be mistaken. It could just be a bug with firefox. maybe open a bug report with them?
<MK``> I imagine it is a bug in firefo.
<MK``> I am running on gnome, for the record.
<BluesKaj> sean_w, they don't work on chromium either ...might be some other problem
<Spaz_Dynamic> BluesKaj sean_w The site works fine on my chromium browser
<MK``> It works for me in Chromium without error
<BluesKaj> anyway I have to go ...BBL
<BluesKaj> MK``, that site looks like a screenshot to me so there's no flash required
<BluesKaj> BBL
<MK``> no it needed flash
<MK``> well I am off
<skafti> i need an advice with java problem, trying to open a service that halts and requries that java is installed but the thing is i have java installed
<sean_w> MK'': No issues with YouTube here. Though I have had another issue with flassh slideshow controls vanishing on other sites.
<sean_w> BluesKaj: Does it render the same as in my firefox screenshot?
<sean_w> skafti: Perhaps $JAVA_HOME needs to be set?
<skafti> ? how do i check that ?
<george_> Hello guys. I'm trying to run radiotray 0.6.3 (other versions, don't work either) on Kubuntu 11.04, but is not working. When I run sudo radiotray I get this: ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml
<george_> ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml. Any help? Thanks in advance.
<sean_w> skafti: try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<skafti> There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<skafti> ""
<James147> skafti: what problem are you having with java?
<skafti> trying to open a site that demands java though i have java installed
<James147> skafti: did you just install java?
<skafti> i got java from repository yesterday
<skafti> :)
<James147> skafti: i assume you have logout out and backin since then?
<skafti> yes restarted and the whole lot
<James147> skafti: does "java --version" work?
<skafti> open jdk java 6 runtime open jdk java 6 web start ca-certifcates-java installed
<James147> skafti: so java is working... possibally a problem with your browser
<skafti> Firefox 4.0.1
<volty> going to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, anyone had bad experience ?
<James147> volty: afew have... afew always do... but most of them time its fine :) there have been less problems latly with people upgrading at least ...
<volty> James147: so, anyway, nothing serious ? at least fresh install ? (i have my data elsewhere)
<volty> meant at least fresh install could fix if something goes wrong
<James147> volty: haven't heard many problems with a fresh install... if you want to make sure I would test a live cd... if that runs then its likley a fresh install will at least work
<volty> it will, my pc is ok, so i'll first try upgrade, thx :)
<protv> GIMP does not open in kkkubuntu 11.04
<Peace-> protv: wel...
<protv> It shows in the taskbar for few seconds and then vanishes.
<Peace-> protv: its a crash
<Peace-> protv: first you could test krita
<Pici> I think theres a bug logged for GIMP, I don't have a # though.
<Peace-> protv: after that i guess you should run gimp on konsole
<Peace-> protv: with the error that konsole will show you you can google
<protv> Peace-: Yes krita loads up fine. trying gimp on konsole now
<protv> Peace-: When I do "kdesudo gimp" it loads up!
<protv> but without the oxygen theme
<shadeslayer> protv: it works fine here
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> protv: Don't start GIMP with kdesudo
<shadeslayer> why would you even do that O_O
<protv> Well I needed to invert an image, and GIMP wouldn't load up normally, I had no other go
<shadeslayer> protv: it loads up fine here on 11.04
<protv> shadeslayer: amd64?
<shadeslayer> yes
<protv> any way I can log the error messages?
<shadeslayer> protv: yeah start it with : gdb gimp : in console and then type : run
<shadeslayer> after it crashes type : bt
<shadeslayer> and pastebin the output somewhere
<shadeslayer> unfortunately i have to leave now .. cya
<protv> thanks, seg fault, see ya
<protv> shadeslayer: heya, for when you return. .. Do you have the oxygen theme or Rayleigh theme?
<James147> protv: everyone should have the oxygen theme ^^
<protv> oxygen theme does not work with GIMP on amd64 atleast for me
<castellino> hi
<James147> protv: do other gtk apps?
<castellino> please when i want to use a wire connection it doesn't work with my kubuntu, why?
<protv> James147: Yes
<protv> wait you say gtk apps. any examples, I am not sure of  any gtk apps
<James147> protv: most non kde apps ^^
<protv> Most of them say gnome apps, like GNU wave cleaner, works fine
<James147> protv: gnome apps use gtk ^^ :)
<James147> protv: hmm, how are you running gimp?
<protv> gftp works fine too with oxygen. its only gimp i guess
<protv> from the menu
<castellino> please when i want to use a wire connection it doesn't work with my kubuntu, why?
<BluesKaj> castellino, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<BluesKaj> in the konsole castellino ^
<muxol> i'm getting so much swap action that my kubuntu installation is rendered almost entirely unresponsive...i've had this happen two or three times today...any ideas as to what might be casuing it?
<muxol> i never had this running kubuntu 10.10 with backports and kde 4.6.2
<BluesKaj> muxol, open kmenu/apps/system/system monitor , check whats hogging
<muxol> BluesKaj--it would take literally 10 minutes to open it up. However, when I manage to run top it shows kswapd0 using some cycles...but the real problem is the thrashing hdd access
<muxol> (not cpu usage)
<muxol> I guess it's a kernel bug?
<James147> muxol: use htop or the system monitor to find out whats using the memory
<muxol> James147: I'm installing htop now
<BluesKaj> wow. muxol , never seen that before
<muxol> Yeah, it's weird. I see that no swap has been used it. I bet it happens when it starts to access the swap file/partition. I'll try to make it do it now.
<protv> muxol: which app do you using the most memory when you press ctrl + escape?
<muxol> Firefox, Skype, and then Amarok (in that order)
<protv> I have 3gb ram and Amarok is the most memory hog for my PC.
<protv> s/3gb/2gb
<James147> muxol: another good tool is iotop ^^ lets you see disk inout and output (htop can also do this if you configure it abit)
<muxol> Amarok's not too bad here. I also notice that cpu usage is lower when using the VLC backend for phonon rather than gstreamer or xine (the former doesn't even allow tracking seeking, apparently).
<muxol> James147: Thanks very much. That would be more helpful in this situation, I imagine.
<James147> muxol: htop can monitor just about anything ^^ though you may need to configure it some :)
<muxol> James147: It's pretty slick. Mucher slicker than the barebones top.
<muxol> It's really hard to fill up the 2GB of ram
<James147> muxol:  :) not really :) at least not if your disk caching... which linux does by default
<muxol> I have tons of apps open right now and it still hasn't touched swap
<muxol> is that normal?
<James147> ^^ though that dosnt really cause problems as the cache is droped when space is needed
<muxol> 1GB of memory used.
<James147> muxol: yup
<muxol> ok
<James147> muxol: how much memory are you actually using?
<muxol> Well, I don't recall having more apps than this open ever, so I wonder why swap was ever used.
<muxol> 1GB of my 2GB
<James147> muxol: depends on what apps your using... most shouldnt take too much
<James147> muxol: yeah, thats about right... never filed my ram on my netbook (2gigs)
<James147> (I would know if i had since it would just crash... not running it with any swap :D )
<James147> muxol: think i only ran out of ram on my desktop once (6 gigs) and that was because I had one too many vms open :D
<muxol> yeah that's a really easy way to fill up RAM
<muxol> wish I had one installed
<muxol> this is basically a clean install
<James147> muxol: vm? its not hard.. just download virtualbox from the repos
<muxol> yeah i know, but then i'd have to install a vm
<muxol> which takes ages
<muxol> on my lowly core solo ULV
<James147> muxol: depends on what your installing :)
<muxol> well, true, but I was thinking a standard linux distro or windows
<James147> muxol: linux should take much longer then it normally does ^^ infact its probally faster in a vm with an iso then on an actual computer with a cdrom
<muxol> well, I give up. I have to get up tomorrow at 5am (!) for a flight, so I'll try again at some other time. Thanks for everyone's help though, especially for the htop and iotop utils :)
<James147> shouldnt ^^
<dorban117> bnsr
<mohamad> Voltei pesoal
<mohamad> ops
<mohamad> pessoal* hahaha
<mohamad> opa, foi mal, idioma errado
<AndyMan1_> Hey. I've got an odd issue with kate and dolphin that my google-fu doesn't seem to be helping with. When trying to open a remote file via ssh through kate (using the filesystem browser) everything opens fine. When trying to open that file with dolphin, it gets opened in kate as 2206.0.Filename.txt. The number increments. This just started happening recently. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 with...
<AndyMan1_> ...KDE 4.6.2. Closing the applications, rebooting, and/or clearing tmp directories doesn't seem to help. Any ideas?
<arbosis> hello everyone, can anyone help my with kmess?
<arbosis> anyone please :(
<James147> arbosis: your more likly to get help if you just state your problem
<arbosis> thanks, I'm getting a ""The remote host closed the connection" problem
<arbosis> when I'm loggin in, after it loads the contacts, it disconnects
<arbosis> this is the output in konsole
<arbosis> 8.330> kmess(2250) RoamingService::updateProfile: Missing profileResourceId, not updating profile
<arbosis> 8.725> kmess(2250) MsnNotificationConnection::slotError: MSN Notification Connection error type 4 : "The remote host closed the connection"
<James147> arbosis: what version of kubuntu?
<arbosis> 11.04
<arbosis> kmess is 2.0.6
<James147> arbosis: could you try creating a new user and seeing if it works for them
<arbosis> you mean a kubuntu user and loggin with the same account or trying another msn account?
<James147> arbosis: kubuntu user account
<arbosis> I'll try that ;)
<arbosis_> it didn't work :(
<arbosis_> is the same as before, it disconnects just after loading conntacs
<arbosis_> James147:  thanks for your help, but it still doesn't work :/
<oracleoftruth> Hello all. Would anyone please be able to offer some advice on a sound problem?
<oracleoftruth> please
<jprobe> Hi, all.  I am new to Kubuntu and had a quick question about keyboard shortcuts.  Is this the correct place to ask?
<James147> !ask | jprobe
<ubottu> jprobe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oracleoftruth> looks like all the helpers are in bed
<James147> oracleoftruth: ^^ or that there have been no relevent questions asked
<oracleoftruth> I have a problem with my sound. was set to hdmi by default (which im not using
<oracleoftruth> james147: thats true
<James147> oracleoftruth: system settings > multimedia > phonon... move your prefired device to the top for the selected catogory
<jprobe> How can I set up a keyboard shortcut so that I can move a window from one screen to another.
<oracleoftruth> james147: Thanks James I tried that but didn't work.
#kubuntu 2011-05-06
<arbosis_> oracleoftruth: maybe the volume of something is not right, did you check alsamixer?
<oracleoftruth> arbosis_:thanks. whats the command for that? also attempting playback of sound seems to stress the cpu
<arbosis_> just alsamixer on any terminal
<oracleoftruth> everything is turned up
<ssfdre38> where are the default images at for the log-in and desktop
<SIR_Taco> /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/
<SIR_Taco> and ... /usr/share/wallpapers/
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, do you know where the basecode is for both are located at?
<SIR_Taco> in svn?
<ssfdre38> yea
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: give me a second and I'll find out
<ssfdre38> ok
<SIR_Taco> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kde-wallpapers/
<ssfdre38> thanks
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: that's the wallpapers... can't remember where kdm themes are... but I'll find it haha
<ssfdre38> well im trying to make an os right now im working on a prototype with debian
<ssfdre38> and well kubuntu is my KDE prototype
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: ok... there should be a lot of documentation out there to making a custom kdm login, splash screen, etc.
<ssfdre38> well right now im working on LFS
<ssfdre38> well with
<SIR_Taco> stilly, shouldn't be too hard building kdm
<SIR_Taco> *still
<ssfdre38> no
<SIR_Taco> you should call the OS "Kraken" .... always thought that would be an awesome name for a KDE distro :P
<ssfdre38> no im going to call it tronOS and i do have a screenshot of GRUB so far at http://irc.ssfdre38.com/e10.4.jpg
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: nice, what's the selling point?
<ssfdre38> that is what it should look like for the GRUB
<ssfdre38> its going to be for web site dev and desingers
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: nice
<ssfdre38> im thinking of doing a clean server os and a pre-bulit web server
<ssfdre38> its just been an idea for a while now and now im going to make it a prototype and see what people think with gnome and KDE
<zus> hello is there a  ppa for  the daisy widget in natty 11.04?
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: that's how good ideas start
<ssfdre38> just need to work on it
<SIR_Taco> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-daisy
<zus> SIR_Taco,  thank you, i wasnt sure if it was too new a release for the widget yet
<SIR_Taco> zus: nothing is too new :) and you're welcome
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, i was going to use ubuntu but then i dont want to use unity
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: you can strip Unity out.... for now anyway
<ssfdre38> gnome 3 thro
<SIR_Taco> brb... have to kill the neighbors lol
<zus> wot is going on tonight, this is the most active iseen this channel in a day or two, or is it the  hours i log in
<SIR_Taco> not litterally, of course
<SIR_Taco> zus: not sure.... seems to be feast or fammine around here
<ssfdre38> is it me or did unity somewhat slowed down ubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: not sure... haven't touched Gnome in over 10 years
<zus> has anyone  managed to get  runes of magic to work on 11.04?
<zus> im still a newbie with Linux,
<expecto>  #ubuntu
<ssfdre38> i just say for noobs they should use Jolicloud first
<SIR_Taco> zus: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8157
<SIR_Taco> zus: if you need help figuring it out, let me know
<zus> actaully  i do have a question, do i just down load it like normal and  wine takes care of everything else?
<zus> SIR_Taco,  ^
<SIR_Taco> zus: should, yes. I haven't tried that game before... but usually you download 'whatever.exe' and in a console you'd type 'wine whatever.exe'
<SIR_Taco> zus: of course you need to install wine first
<zus> wine is isntalled,  but if i can get this to work i will never need windows again
<SIR_Taco> zus: according to the Wine DB entry, you might have sound problems.... but that was for Ubuntu 10.10
<zus> yeah? personally i play with no sound as i normally rock out to some metal! but least i know it should be expected
<SIR_Taco> zus: problem solved then haha
<zus> hmm ok i clicked the  exe and the wine glass icon showa but then thats it
<SIR_Taco> zus: can you use the command line and go to the directory/folder where you downloaded the .exe and type 'wine whatever.exe' (without the quotes)
<zus> im not good with command line, how do i get into the downloads folder
<ssfdre38> its cd downloads
<SIR_Taco> well if you open Konsole (Alt-F2 then type konsole), type "cd Downloads"
<SIR_Taco> then "wine whatever-the-name-of-the-file-is.exe"
<ssfdre38> this is why i say noobs should start with jolicloud os
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: I was a noob 15 years ago, and I used Slackware.... not a good noob OS, but I survived :)
<ssfdre38> lol
<ssfdre38> i started with ubuntu 7
<SIR_Taco> sometimes it's best to be thrown into the fire :)
<zus> i get command not found ?
<ssfdre38> what did you type?
<zus> when i got to the downloads directory  i did WineSlime.exe
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: I am really not that old... lol... just and inquisitive kid and in a completely opposite job than I probably should be
<SIR_Taco> zus: small "w"
<SIR_Taco> and a space between 'wine' and the exe name
<ssfdre38> well im 22 now so that says something
<SIR_Taco> linux is case-senstive (ie. 'a' and 'A' are completely different)
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: 29
<zus> hmm virtual memory exhausted is wot i got now
<zus> one sec.
<ssfdre38> you need to increase the wineHQ virtual memory
<zus> hmm dunno how to do that,
<SIR_Taco> just a minute... let me install Wine again... and see what's going on
<ssfdre38> you need to go to the control panel of wineHQ and increase it there
<SIR_Taco> zus: according to the winehq entry you need to install winetricks first
<zus> winetricks is in my  menu,
<SIR_Taco> ok, then you need to install: dotnet20 and vcrun2005 through winetricks
<zus> hmm is that like   sh winetricks  in the  terminal to get the  list?
<SIR_Taco> zus: depends on how you got winetricks
<zus> i see
<zus> kxstudios  ppa
<SIR_Taco> should just be able to hit Alt-F2 then type winetricks
<SIR_Taco> trying it out now... seems that it's changed a lot since I used it last
<zus> ok sec,..
<SIR_Taco> selected "Select the default wineprefix" then OK.... "Install a Windows DLL or component" then OK....  and select dotnet20 and vcrun2005 then OK
<zen> .
<zus> ok sh can not open winetricks  and it loooked as if it wa doing something  but  not anymore
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, someone thought tronOS was an offshoot of TRON Project
<SIR_Taco> zus: shouldn't need to type 'sh' if it was installed through apt... just type 'winetricks'
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: well it's an easy mistake
<ssfdre38> no with apt you just type sudo
<zus> still getting a virtual memory exhausted
<zen> .
<SIR_Taco> zen: winehq also says to 'Download the client files from the "Multiple File Download" section.' and then "Run the first file to start the installation process."
<SIR_Taco> zen: winehq also says to 'Download the client files from the "Multiple File Download" section.' and then "Run the first file to start the installation process."
<ssfdre38> fail
<SIR_Taco> worst internet cliche ever lol
<ssfdre38> also the best
<zus> lol which  "Fail"?
<SIR_Taco> and the irony is lost
<ssfdre38> well time to try and see if i can get a image on grub for kubuntu
<zus> haha  i dont get anythin but a blue screen untill the  rectangle with the  hdd and the k logo pops  up
<zus> brb
<kubu2> I see this plasma dock on kde.org on Kubuntu. http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/05/plasma-desktopap4455.jpg
<kubu2> Need help how to get this
<SIR_Taco> any idea what the name of it is?
<Walzmyn> the propritary drive gizmo says the nvidia driver is activated by not currently in use. How do I kick it in use?
<kubu2> SIR_Taco: no idea..googling docks and seems like kooldock is no longer in the repo?
<SIR_Taco> kubu2: are you sure this isn't just a mock-up?
<kubu2> SIR_Taco: that's what I was thinking too.
<SIR_Taco> kubu2: seems like an OSX meets Kubuntu mock-up.... but hey, you never know
<kubu2> SIR_Taco: It would be nice but that's all I know.
<ssfdre38> well i broke grub for kubunut
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: how so?
<ssfdre38> i was trying to put an image on it and now i cant get on it so i went to my windows
<SIR_Taco> kubu2: superkerumba (or whatever it was/is called) used to have something similar years ago I believe...
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: you don't get a grub screen? or you only have a windows option on it?
<ssfdre38> i get it but it doesnt give me the grub os choosing window
<SIR_Taco> so it shows the grub screen, but nothing in the list?
<SIR_Taco> hmmm.... maybe I should stop giving advice.... they all seem to get eaten by a Grue afterwards
<ssfdre38> sorry about that and it doesnt even show the list it just shows grub>
<SIR_Taco> ah, so you're stuck on the grub command line....
<SIR_Taco> did you just recently update grub?
<ssfdre38> i just redid it so im good and it was a mod to the grub.cfg file
<ssfdre38> well reinstalled kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: you can usually just boot a live-cd and fix your mistakes
<ssfdre38> i didnt mod the kubuntu that much so it wasnt worth it
<ssfdre38> and windows is my main os so it would see vista over kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<ssfdre38> yea modding it back to what i had it before i reinstalled kubuntu takes no time
<SIR_Taco> there is a package (can't remember it's name) that well take a snapshot of your current configuration and packages and create a CD/DVD out of it.... so you could technically backup as you go
<SIR_Taco> well = will
<ssfdre38> but i do want to get an image on the grub boot loader like the one i showed you that i did for Debian
<SIR_Taco> ok..... so you just want to add a background image to grub?
<ssfdre38> yea
<SIR_Taco> move and change the name of your image to /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png
<SIR_Taco> you'll have to open it in Gimp or such and change the format to PNG.... then just "sudo update grub"
<ssfdre38> well i have it in .png already
<ssfdre38> http://irc.ssfdre38.com/tronosgrub1.pgn
<ssfdre38> http://irc.ssfdre38.com/tronosgrub1.png
<SIR_Taco> sorry... "sudo update-grub"
<SIR_Taco> so just "sudo cp tronosgrub1.png /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png" then "sudo update-grub"
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: worky? no worky?
<ssfdre38> right now im on windows
<ssfdre38> i would need to switch ove
<ssfdre38> over and im helping someone on a hosting site real quick
<SIR_Taco> ok well that will work, haha
<SIR_Taco> let me know if you have problems though
<ssfdre38> i will be on here when i get xchat install on kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: what's wrong with Quassel?
<ssfdre38> i just like xchat interface
<SIR_Taco> fair enough
<ssfdre38> i did try Quassel
<ssfdre38> for me xchat works better then Quassel
<darthanubis> gstreamer backend to phonon WIN! Finally you can play multiple audio sources at once out the box! Makes Kubuntu actually relevent.
<SIR_Taco> whatever floats your boat
<darthanubis> Konversation took the place of xchat in KDE for me
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: yes, I agree... I had problems here and there
<SIR_Taco> argh
<Linkmaster> :?
<SIR_Taco> got a tattoo the other day.... now I have to wait 6 months to give blood again
<Linkmaster> I didn't know that :o
<SIR_Taco> might be different in other places, but that's how it works ehre
<Linkmaster> Hm..
<SIR_Taco> sorry... that's my minute rant haha
<Linkmaster> Its fine, haha
<mole__> just upgraded to 11.04 thanks everyone!
<mole__> went 100% smooth! which is totally rad!
<SIR_Taco> glad to hear mole__
<mole__> does anyone think microsoft will shut down QT dev via nokia like microsoft shutdown mono via attachmate/novell?
<SIR_Taco> mole__: with it being open source, I don't think there's much they can do about it
<mole__> i realize that but they can kill it's development resources heh
<mole__> and the fact that google used GTK for chrome... i was hoping they went QT :(
<SIR_Taco> I'm sure they could... but with any luck they community would pick up the slack
<SIR_Taco> the community
<SIR_Taco> makes it sound like a cult lol
<mole__> it'd be nice to be reassured by someone that QT will not be shut down despite the nokia 1 billion dollar soul selling
<SIR_Taco> mole__: If (and that's a big if), Nokia shut down development on it... there are enough people in the KDE and QT groups, that are not affiliated with either company, to continue the good work
<mole__> I'm not losing sleep over this obviously but I used to think trolltech being bought by nokia was a good thing, then after novel and nokia being bought out by microsoft... it's pretty scary... i just don't want my precious KDE to die
<mole__> :(
<ssfdre38> so SIR_Taco what is the command for it?
<SIR_Taco> mole__: I don't see it happening... it would more go the way of OpenOffice to LibreOffice than snuff out
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: ?
<ssfdre38> for grub image
<mole__> SIR_Taco: thanks man! that was the right thing to say to me
<mole__> lol
<mole__> SIR_Taco: i think that's a bot
<SIR_Taco> mole__: haha ok
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: "cp 'yourfile.png'  /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png" and then "sudo update-grub"
<SIR_Taco> almost pasted my tattoo pic lol
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, are you an op on here?
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: lol no
<Firefishe> Is there a volume-balance control in kde 4.5.x?
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: what do you mean exactly?
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: you mean 'normalizing' the audio? (ie. setting a max/average volume)
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Well, I can't seem to find any sound balance (Left----Right) control in kde anywhere.  I have to use gnome's volume control system applet to change it.
<Firefishe> luckily, I use everything, so I can usually make something work ;)
<Firefishe> My primary vexation, however, is that whenever I log in (to any desktop), I have my Left---Right (Balance) almost all the way to the left, though not all the way.  I have to use gnome's system configuration to change it.
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: Kmix doesn't provide left and right control, unfortunately.... you can us 'alsamixer' in the command line and/or konsole
<Firefishe> My wife's user doesn't experience this.
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: I'm kind of curious by kde doesn't have a native interface to change the balance control.
<Firefishe> by=why
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: I have no answer for that :)
<SIR_Taco> it should.... for sure... but it doesn't... yet
<mole__> Firefishe: alsamixer :)
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: k.  Perhaps I should add something to the code base....
<Firefishe> mole__: True, that does work.
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: I've been thinking the same thing for a while.... just haven't had the time for it
<mole__> Firefishe: kde 3.5 was may more complete and polished than KDE even at 4.6.2
<mole__> it's definitely lacking what it used to have but eventually it'll get there... i have hope
<Firefishe> mole__: Is there a way to get back to 3.5.10?  I'm kinda missing it, and wouldn't mind having it for a choice alongside everything else.
<mole__> it's bad times but whatever... kde 4.6.2 is still the besst
<mole__> Firefishe: who knows... i always upgrade because there are some things that are better
<mole__> but yeah... obviously everyone misses kde 3.5
<Firefishe> mole__: Is there a ppa for 10.04 for 4.6.2?
<mole__> i dunno
<SIR_Taco> seriously?
<mole__> i just upgraded to 11.04 and whent super smooth
<ssfdre38> well its still on the default grub background
<mole__> so...
<mole__> Qt: 4.7.2
<mole__> KDE Development Platform: 4.6.2 (4.6.2)
<mole__> kde4-config: 1.0
<FloodBotK1> mole__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Firefishe> Oh, 11.04 is out now?
<mole__> yes and it's worth the upgrade
<Firefishe> from LTS?
<mole__> went smooth from 10.10 for me
<mole__> i dunno
<ssfdre38> Firefishe, dont upgrade from LTS
<mole__> the only thing that went awry with my buddy's ubuntu 10.10 was his ati driver but that was fixable
<Firefishe> One thing that is completely annoying me, is every time konqueror is called from another application as the URL handler, I get multiple instances, all at once, and usually end up having to kill the x server.
<mole__> sounds ghetto
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: what's the line about 6th from the bottom of your /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme say for set_background_image?
<mole__> i don't even use konqueror any more at all
<mole__> just dolphin and chromium
<mole__> although dolphin really pisses me off and konqueror used to be awesome in kde 3.5
<mole__> :(
<Firefishe> I have an Asus G50V.  Chromium--and even Chrome--don't work on my machine at all.  I get a kernel panic.
<mole__> lol
<SIR_Taco> I've been using KDE for over a decade... and I don't miss 3.5 anymore
<mole__> SIR_Taco: me too, but there are some things
<mole__> that fail
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: I don't either, really ;)
<Firefishe> I'm well into the 4.5.x hierarchy, and will probably just stay there.
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, under the same dir bit its not working
<mole__> i've filed one bug.. i'll test it soon but someone already reported it not working in 4.6.2
<mole__> on bugs.kde
<Firefishe> ssfdre38: Do you mean don't upgrade from LTS to 11.04, or 10.10?  I could upgrade to 10.10 from here, first, then to 11.04, correct?
<Firefishe> mole__: What is that?
<mole__> umm
<mole__> hold on
<SIR_Taco> 4.6.2 of what?
<mole__> it's in all of 4 series
<mole__> it irritates me everyday
<mole__> i want to stab it
<ssfdre38> Firefishe, just wait till the kubuntu 12.04LTS
<Firefishe> ssfdre38: When's that scheduled to be out?
<mole__> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264557
<ubottu> KDE bug 264557 in kioslave "multiple smb:// fish:// sftp:// requests to same server are blocked by ongoing file transfer" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: version of KDE has nothing to do with Grub
<ssfdre38> Firefishe, apr 2012
<mole__> weird
<mole__> someone confirmed it i thot
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, its set to /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png
<Firefishe> ssfdre38: Well, that's next year.  I may want to upgrade before that ;).  It would be nice to see konqueror working again, and not spawning endless child processes.
<Firefishe> ...as well as have chromium working properly
<ssfdre38> well if you want to you can im just saying for LTS releases just wait
<mole__> you probably have it weirdly installed
<mole__> Firefishe: it totally should work
<Firefishe> mole__: You mean chromium?
<mole__> yeah
<Firefishe> sudo apt-get install chromium
<Firefishe> what's hard about that?
<Firefishe> I've done that multiple times.
<mole__> if you install strace
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: when you do the "sudo update-grub" does it list "desktop-grub.png" anywhere?
<mole__> and run
<mole__> strace chromium-browser
<mole__> you will understand why your browser is crashing
<ssfdre38> no
<mole__> you are probably linked to a bad library
<mole__> that you need to upgrade or reinstall proper version of
<Firefishe> mole__: It doesn't just crash the browser.  When it happens (and it's always the same), the entire computer stops and my caps lock indicator light blinks slowly, on and off..
<mole__> that would be your video card driver crashing
<mole__> do you know what kind of videocard and what driver you are using?
<Firefishe> then the proprietary driver I'm using for my effects is interacting weirdly with chromium's rendering engine.
<mole__> which one?
<Firefishe> let me check
<mole__> ati or nvidia?
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: for example: mine says "Found background image: /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png"
<Firefishe> nvidia
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, nope
<mole__> are you sure you are using bbinary
<mole__> or are you using nouveau?
<Firefishe> mole__: I'm not sure.
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: what version are you basing your OS off?
<mole__> glxinfo | grep -i nvidia
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, 11.04
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: so you should have grub2 then
<mole__> grep -i nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ssfdre38> yes
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: you can always try installing kde-config-grub2 and see if you can chage it that way
<Firefishe> mole:  Here's the output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603971/
<Firefishe> I use good ol' regular grub
<mole__> okay yes... so binary driver
<mole__> is your xorg.conf empty?
<ssfdre38> Firefishe, that is what im using too im just trying to put a background on it like how i did on Debian http://irc.ssfdre38.com/e10.4.jpg
<Firefishe> mole:  checking
<Greenery> i tried upgrading 10.10 to 11.04 but couldn't. Currently I'm on Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.6.2
<ssfdre38> Greenery, on your terminal type sudo do-release-update
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: so you are or you're not using grub2?
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, i am
<Greenery> ssfdre38: command not found
<mole__> Firefishe: this looks promising http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<mole__> but you may only want to try it if you know what you are doing
<mole__> i don't want to leave you with a black screen lol
<SIR_Taco> and at the end of your 05_debian _theme the line matches what I quoted above?
<Greenery> ssfdre38: is it sudo do-release-update or sudo do-release-upgrade?
<ssfdre38> do-release-upgrade
<Greenery> ah okay
<Firefishe> mole__: Here's my xorg.conf output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603974/
<Firefishe> not much there
<ssfdre38> but you need to update the distro first Greenery
<mole__> Firefishe: looks safe
<Firefishe> mole__: Relative to chromium-browser, neither Firefox 4 nor Opera 10.1 are affected.
<Greenery> ssfdre38: updated already with latest packages for my 10.10, so its fine for me to do the command now right?
<ssfdre38> yes
<mole__> Firefishe: you could check Xorg.0.log after crash
<mole__> and also dmesg
<Firefishe> mole__: after using strace?
<mole__> no
<mole__> disregard strace
<Firefishe> k
<mole__> that is if it was just randomly crashing
<mole__> not tanking X
<Firefishe> mole__: Yes, this is a regularly occuring theme ;)
<Firefishe> mole__: Although, after I had it uninstalled for a while, I reinstalled it, and it behaved for a long time.  Then it just started crashing agian.
<Firefishe> again
<ssfdre38> SIR_Taco, GRUB2 is what is on all ubuntu distros since 9.10
<mole__> u could also try
<mole__> sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-common
<mole__> then reboot
<mole__> errr
<mole__> sorry
<mole__> i meant
<mole__> sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-current
<FloodBotK1> mole__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: yea, thanks... just trying to figure out why yours isn't being nice
<ssfdre38> i dont know
<Firefishe> mole__: I understand the manual install stuff coherently enough.  I just don't want to do anything too dire.  I'm having 2 major issues with 10.04 on my machine:  1)  The chromium x/crash bug, and 2) konqueror spawning multiple windows when called from another program as the browser/url handler,.
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: your desktop-grub.png file is actually there?
<ssfdre38> yea
<ssfdre38> im looking right at it
<Firefishe> mole__: 3) Something not-too-dire:  When I log in, my volume Balance is almost all the way to the left.  My wife's user doesn't have this problem.  So far, I haven't found any reason for it.
<mole__> umm
<mole__> Firefishe: set it properly using alsamixer
<mole__> then use
<mole__> alsactl store
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: I have no idea then, that's how I've always done it in the past
<ssfdre38> well im asking on #grub right now
<ssfdre38> just nobody is answering
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: well their more the experts than I am
<ssfdre38> lol
<Firefishe> mole__: I'm going to log out and back in, and see if that worked.
<Firefishe> brb
<mole__> lol okay
<mole__> win or fail?
<Firefishe> mole__: fail  Balance control was still almost all the way to the left, still.
<mole__> shitty
<mole__> i wouldn't be surprised if your gnome app is what is screwing it up
<mole__> rm -r .gconf/apps/gnome-alsamixer
<mole__> if you are pissed off enough
<mole__> err
<mole__> rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-alsamixer
<Firefishe> mole__: will that force a new file to be created?
<mole__> who cares if u're running kde
<mole__> one time i had a problem with the multimedia key module of kde
<mole__> was screwing up my volume
<mole__> sounds weird but if i stopped it from loading it worked properly
<Firefishe> mole__: I use gnome on occasion, so I don't want to delete something that can't be replaced.
<mole__> oh don't worry
<mole__> it'll recreate it self
<mole__> worst case you reinstall the app
<Firefishe> mole__: That's what I needed to hear.  No problems.
<Firefishe> mole__: I'll check out the file first, I always do. :)
<mole__> yeah
<mole__> u can mv ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-alsamixer ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-alsamixer_backup
<mole__> u can also try this
<Firefishe> mole__: There is no .gconf/apps/gnome-alsamixer.  Neither directory nor file.
<mole__> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio :)
<mole__> weird
<Firefishe> mole__: that's asking for more problems if I remove pulse.
<mole__> it might fix it
<Firefishe> mole__: yes, but pulseaudio is gnome's primary output, and I've had problems with things not working without it.  This laptop is weird.
<mole__> u could also try
<mole__> sudo alsactl store
<Firefishe> mole__: did that
<Firefishe> fact is, it wouldn't work any other way
<mole__> well that's no fun
<Firefishe> mole__: I may have permissions issues as far as I can tell.  I'm about ready to just save all my files to my windows partition, delete my primary user, then recreate it when I know everything in /home/myusername is and /usr/share/myusername is gone.
<SIR_Taco> sorry Firefishe... haven't been paying attention... you're having left/right volume issues?
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: I'm having Balance issues.  When I log in, my balance is way over to the left, though not all the way.  I have to use gnome-volume-control to correct it.
<Firefishe> Volume control, itself, is linked fine, they go up and down together.
<SIR_Taco> gnome? or kmix?
<mole__> Firefishe: does it do it in mplayer?
<Firefishe> I'm on kde at the moment.  I have gnome and xfce installed, too.
<Firefishe> mole__: I haven't checked it.  I don't use mplayer much, mostly xine.
<mole__> try
<Firefishe> This box is such a Heinz 57 mongrel, it's not even funny ;)
<SIR_Taco> and you're absolutely sure that your other users have no problem? (ie... the jack is all the way plugged it.... not trying to be an ass)
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: The only other person on my laptop is my wife, and her user doesn't have the problem.
<SIR_Taco> ah, it's a laptop, so no plug problems
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: And no issues on the ass part ;) LOL *duck*
<mole__> sorry i couldn't help
<mole__> i'm shleepin now
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Asus G50V
<Firefishe> mole__: You've helped a lot
<Firefishe> thank you, and sleep well. :)
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: levels aren't messed up in alsamixer?
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Well, let's just see...
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Looking at it in my terminal window, alsamixer is showing all volume levels to be equal
<SIR_Taco> by default *buntu is set to have separate configurations for sound per-user (if I remember correctly)
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: not left/right differences?
<Firefishe> I don't actually see where I'd view that
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: usually... there are two bars per audio input/output....
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: I'm viewing the command line version.  I'm showing one bar.  Let's say Master and PCM.  Both have one multicolored bar (green/white/red--vertical) and show, at the bottom, or base, of the meter bar, two numbers like this:  81<>81
<Firefishe> Verson of alsamixer is 1.0.22
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: just checked mine... seems they have done away with the left/right.... odd
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Is there a way to downgrade to a previous edition to get the functionality back?
<Firefishe> I don't like this trend that I see, that being an apparent 'less is more' type of attitude with deference to interfaces.
<SIR_Taco> not really... but at the same time you shouldn't have this problem either lol
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: It's a  weird thing.  The only gui app that's picking up the problem  seems to be gnome-volume-control.
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: I am scractching my brain
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Regarding what mole__ said earlier, I also don't have .gconf/apps/gnome-alsamixer
<Firefishe> at all
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: but you have Kubuntu yea?
<Firefishe> kubuntu, ubuntu, and xubuntu.  Also have e17, openbox, fluxbox, etc.
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: ok, but what was your base install? Kubuntu? Ubuntu?
<Firefishe> Kubuntu
<Firefishe> Lucid
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: what is your Wife logging into/using?
<Firefishe> kubuntu/kde 4.5.x
<Firefishe> we use the same desktop
<Firefishe> she never uses any other
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: and if you log into another DE, you get the same audio problems?
<Firefishe> Yes
<Firefishe> with gnome, anyway.  xfce, I think so, but I don' t use it much.
<SIR_Taco> but your wife doesn't?
<Firefishe> no
<Firefishe> only kde
<Firefishe> It was enough to have weaned her away from xp years ago ;)
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<Firefishe> *doze xp broke, so we either had a choice:  gnu/linux or nothing.  easy choice.
<Firefishe> no regrets, either, for her.  she loves not having to reboot all the time, no spyware/malware problems, etc.
<SIR_Taco> well... what I would suggest trying... if you haven't tried it yet... log out of kde. Open a console ALT-F2 and go to your home directory "cd /home/<name>/" and type "mv .kde .kde-bak" and reboot
<SIR_Taco> you'll lose all your settings though, just a warning
<SIR_Taco> I guess CTRL-ALT-F2...
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Umm...hold on
<SIR_Taco> ok
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: That used to be the old way to do that, just delete .kde and start over from scratch. Thing is, if I do that, everything will be nixxed.
<Firefishe> Also, the config files are in .kde/shar/config now.
<Firefishe> .kde/share/config rather
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: true... that's why you move it, not remove it... you can always put it back :)
<Firefishe> deleting the .kde/* directory recursively may have dire consequences.
<Firefishe> let me reread your suggestions above
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Well, it can't hurt to try
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: I mean, this is what gnu/linux is about, anyway, experimenting....carefully ;)
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: that was my thought.... I was out of ideas haha
<Firefishe> okay, here goes
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: the other option is to create a new user, make sure it all works well... and remove the old one
<Firefishe> brb
<SIR_Taco> ok
<Firefishe> I like my old one too much ;) hee
<Firefishe> but I"ve done that too, before, depends. ;) hee
<Firefishe> here we go.
<noaXess> morning
<SIR_Taco> morning
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Well, that is interesting.  A new, shiny desktop!  Also, no balance problems.  The culprit is probably in the .kde/share/config area.
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: so it worked?
<noaXess> if i ssh/login into my 10.04.2 servers i get the welcome message twice... one without information about updates, the other with inforation about updates.. the second one is wrong, cause all updates are installed..
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Well, it reset everything.  Of course, all my desktop art is trashed, my compiz effects no longer works, and everything else.  I have to reset everything ;) LOL
<SIR_Taco>  but audio is fine now?
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Yes, the volume control was in the center, and not to the extreme left
<Firefishe> ..or almost-to-the-extreme-left
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: However, I think I'm going to delete the new .kde and put back the old one.  Obviously, it's one of those files.  Or, more than likely.
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: very true, isolating it would be good
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Now, this is good, but it also doesn't explain why konqueror wants to spawn multiple windows-at-once when called from other apps, or why chromium crashes my x server.
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: can't help you with that unfortunately, I uninstall Konq whenever I install Kubuntu... just don't like it
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: First of all, I'm going to get my old .kde back....be a sec.
<SIR_Taco> ok
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Also, thanks for the help on the volume/balance issue.  I can probably find it from here.
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<alesan> hi! since I upgraded to 11.04, it does not login automatically anymore
<alesan> it was a very useful feature, any idea how to re-activate it?
<Firefishe> alesan:  I think that can be set in the login manager area
<Firefishe> or user accounts
<alesan> mh best would be to know which file to edit... but let me see if I have luck with the control panel
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: I wonder if 11.04 has eliminated that feature, too ;).
<Firefishe> alesan.  kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: I don't think so, should still be able to
<SIR_Taco> I remember there being problems in the beta for that.... but it had been resolved if I remember correctly
<Firefishe> alesan:  It doesn't seem to be present in 10.04 (my system) in System Settings > User Management
<alesan> Firefishe, yes of course kubuntu, what is this channel abut?
<Firefishe> alesan:  Got IT!
<alesan> :)
<Firefishe> alesan:  System Settings > Login Screen > Convenience Tab
<alesan> I mean I was using it with 10.10
<alesan> convenience!
<alesan> I would have never guessed
<Aluete> someone knows how to change the server???
<Firefishe> alesan: Enable Auto-Login
<Firefishe> alesan: choose your user, and I guess you're done.  I don't know what the Lock Session check box does, though.
<alesan> yes
<SIR_Taco> argh... women will be the death of me lol
<alesan> well it will lock the screen so you have to enter the passwor
<alesan> d
<Firefishe> wimmin trubble, Taco?
<Firefishe> brb...nature calls
<SIR_Taco> try to be direct with breaking up.... but there always seems to be some catch lol
<SIR_Taco> guilt trips suck too
<alesan> thanks!
<alesan> at the end it was much simpler to edit /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<alesan> but at least that hint allowed me to understand where it was
<alesan> for whatever reason the control panel did not shoe all my users
<alesan> root was missing for example
<SIR_Taco> I thought every girl read that "he's just not that into you" book lol
<SIR_Taco> need sleep.... good night, good morning, or good day depending on where you are
<Who> guys a quick question , ATI Radeon Linux Display Drivers 11.4 vs ATi OSS drivers which would be better ?
<mr0wl> ask #linux
<mr0wl> I haven't messed with ATi in a long time
<Morfin> Russian chenel?
<Morfin> !rus
<Morfin> Как называется оболочка kde для скачивания с сервера?
<grekhem> всем привет
<valorie> !ru | Morfin
<ubottu> Morfin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Morfin> Thanks
<bkovacs> Hello
<hitman3r44> hi can any one tell me what are new features in kubi=untu 11.04 (natty)
<acid> hi :(
<MK``> hi :o
<acid> I just had a _very_ weird and annoying problem
<acid> all my .kde settings are gone
<acid> this morning I started my computer fine, kde shows up normally
<acid> then I let the computer alone and when I came back to screen was black and unresponsive. No hd activity either
<acid> so I did the RIESUB thing
<acid> and when it restarted, kdm shows up, without my login (that it normally remember)
<Keshl> Did you wait a few seconds (About 20) between each keypress when you did that?
<acid> yes I did
<Keshl> Okay, continue.
<acid> and when logged in, I get a sh*ty metacity window and no border
<Keshl> Sounds like X windows..
<acid> I dpkg-reconfigured kdm and choosed gdm instead, rebooted, could should the kde 'session'
<acid> yep
<acid> and now I'm a brand new kde installation
<Keshl> Well, yeah, you reinstalled KDE..
<acid> I checked the /home/acid directory
<acid> it's really wieard
<Keshl> No, you reinstalled KDE <.<
<Keshl> Of course you're gunna loose your configureation.
<acid> how come ?
<Keshl> You know how two files with the same name can't exist in the same folder?
<Keshl> That's why.
<acid> i never asked to "reinstall" kde :(
<Keshl> dpkg-reconfigure == reinstall.
<Keshl> Well, not exactly.
<acid> kdm isn't kde is it ?
<Keshl> Yep.
<Keshl> KDE is the entire suite, KDM is the desktop manager.
<acid> yes
<Keshl> Chances are when you did REISUB all you had to do was select KDE as your DE.
<Keshl> There's a button for it.
<acid> hum
<Keshl> I forget exactly where (Been a while since I've seen Kubuntu's normal login screen), but you'd just have to switch it to KDE.
<acid> I didn't know riesub could reinstall a desktop, and wipe the configuration file at the same time :'(
<Keshl> BUt, yeah. Your problem is user error, it's fine. Stuff happens.
<Keshl> It didn't.
<Keshl> X is always there.
<Keshl> It has to be, KDE runs off of X, even.
<Keshl> And then you paniced when you saw X, and did dpkg-reconfigure.
<Keshl> on KDE*
<Keshl> KDM*
<Keshl> That wiped your config files.
<acid> I'm in kde now, my only real problem (configuring kde again isn't a problem), is that I lost my std.ics file and saves for korganizer, that's a REAL bummer for me :(
<Keshl> At least, that's what I can gather. I'm no expert here, but, it seems pretty logical.
<Keshl> Backups help. <.<
<acid> i'll check the .bash_history
<Keshl> If a file is really important, back it up.
<acid> Keshl: when I did the RIESUB, all I had was a black screen and unresponsive computer
<Keshl> Yes, that's true.
<Keshl> And then when you rebooted and logged in you came to X instead of KDE.
<acid> what's really odd to
<Keshl> Sometimes stuff like that happens.
<Keshl> It's a failsafe.
<acid> is that my mozilla configuration files are gone too !
<Keshl> If KDE caused the error and every login you did then crashed and made you REISUB..
<Keshl> ...Okay, now things are weird. <.<
<acid> I have one question : could it be possible that's I'm right now using the "default" kubuntu installation files, while my real files aren't decrypted somewhere ?
<Keshl> I have no idea at this point.
<acid> (I choosed "encrypt home folder" and installation)
<Keshl> Wait for someone who knows more than me.
<acid> at
<acid> on the other hand, my ~/.bash_history file is legit with entries prior to the "bug"
<acid> :/
 * acid is becoming sligthly crazy
<Keshl> Well, your name /is/ Acid. -pets at-
<acid> indeed
<acid> for info, I did `dpkg-reconfigure kdm`, not kde
<acid> looks bad :(
<sobczyk_> hi, is there a terminal version of upgrading to natty? the kde upgrade program hangs when setting repositories
<Keshl> Natty's 11.04 right?
<Keshl> Just making sure, still kinda half-new around here.
<susundberg> google shows: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> sobczyk_: also, you can wget the ISO file, burn it to a liveUSB or CD
<valorie> and upgrade from that
<valorie> of course you can torrent it too
<sobczyk_> something is bugged or the core program is bugged
<sobczyk_> I meant slow :)
<sobczyk_> after downloading the repositories is "hangs" when processing changes
<sobczyk_> I'm not sure if it really hung because it does some dist write
<maitrey_> hi, question: I am running ubuntu 10.04 and need a system on my second computer. I am thinking to get 10.10 is it a good idea or does it still have a lots of bugs (as when I've tested it 6month ago). thanks
<susundberg> maitrey_: current release is 11.04 -- i would go with that if its not a server
<susundberg> surely it will contain some bugs still, if you want bug free system i suggest sticking with release that has long-term-support
<susundberg> maitrey_: i am using it (11.04) and it works fine with me
<maitrey_> susundberg: ok, i'll that too. It's just that I
<maitrey_> have heard it's too much buggy
<susundberg> maitrey_: give a try with livecd (do use daily image)
<iomari> greetings, can someone tell  me where I can get the wallpaper for kubuntu live 11.04?
<TeslaTony> Right now I'm using the Kubuntu 11.04 liveusb, and I am only given the option for the plasma netbook interface, not the desktop interface. I am pretty sure I downloaded the desktop version of the disk. What's going on?
<iomari> greetings, can someone tell  me where I can get the wallpaper for kubuntu live 11.04?
<HouseMD> is there a workarround for the nvidia bug (random pixels on X, even with desktop effects disabled) or have to wait for a new driver?
<darthanubis> good question
<LetsGo67> Hello! Here's the scoop: my Ubuntu computer is hooked up to an iMac. But the iMac has a 169 IP address and cannot browse the Internet. What should i do?
<tsimpson> !ics | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: it usually works.  :(
<tsimpson> not without a DHCP service, or static IPs
<tsimpson> the 196 range is for avahi/zeroconf
<LetsGo67> Time for a reboot.
<LetsGo67> Thanks and ttyl!
<russiachand> hello to everyone
<Gizmo__> hello, who has developt kubuntu ?
<Peace-> Gizmo__: who?
<Peace-> Gizmo__: everyone
<Gizmo__> do every one know who developed kubuntu?
<Peace-> Gizmo__: ...
<chilmaaster> Hey guys
<chilmaaster> can someone pls help me out? I'm trying to run a shell script (bash) with a mouseclick but nothing is happening.Script has execution permissions
<chilmaaster> i'm using Kubuntu 10.04
<chilmaaster> no ideas? :(
<tsimpson> how do you know it doesn't run?
<Peace-> chilmaaster:
<chilmaaster> because it should ask for a su pw
<tsimpson> why?
<Peace-> run a script
<Peace-> cd WHEREISTHESCRIPT
<Peace-> ./nameofscript
<chilmaaster> well because the file i'm editing trough the script needs su permissions
<Peace-> sudo ./namescript
<Peace-> if you need root
<tsimpson> chilmaaster: if the script doesn't use a GUI password program, how can it ask unless you run it in an interactive terminal?
<chilmaaster> thx guys 4 your answers. My script is working fine when i run it in cli but now i just want the cli to pop up and run the script (incl. entering the pw) when i click on it in my home folder
<chilmaaster> the commandline just doesn't appear when i click on it
<tsimpson> chilmaaster: you will need to replace the command line "sudo" with the graphical "kdesudo"
<chilmaaster> thank you tsimpson. is that the reason why the comand line doesn't appear?
<tsimpson> because you need a terminal open to see it, when you run the script the script runs, just not in a terminal
<aseigo> anyone know where i can get a look at the patches applied to kubuntu's kdeplasma-addons package (if any)?
<tsimpson> scripts don't need terminals to run
 * aseigo has a strange backtrace that seems quite specific to kubuntu's 4.6.2 packages
<chilmaaster> awesome
<chilmaaster> thanks very much tsimpson
<Peace-> aseigo: hi :)
<chilmaaster> lil stupid 2nd question: how can i change now the icon of this script
<chilmaaster> ?
<tsimpson> aseigo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/kdeplasma-addons/natty/files/head:/debian/patches/
<Peace-> aseigo: maybe here ? https://code.launchpad.net/kdeplasma-addons
<tsimpson> aseigo: also #kubuntu-devel should be able to help
<tsimpson> chilmaaster: you'd need to create a link (shortcut) to the script and choose an icon for that afaik, the icon for the script file is based on the type of file
<aseigo> ah, there's a -devel channel. thanks.. will check there if that link doesn't pan out. cheers..
<aseigo> tsimpson: thanks. that was it :)
<chilmaaster> thanks tsimpson. i guess it is a "link to programm"?
<tsimpson> yeah
<iomari> what is the wallpaper used on kubuntu 11.04 live cd?
<chilmaaster> where  do i need to enter which path?
<chilmaaster> sorry
<mac_> where are you\
<chilmaaster> any idea how i can do a simple kde output dialog on a script?
<Peace-> chilmaaster: of course
<Peace-> kdialog
<Peace-> chilmaaster: kdialog
<Peace-> chilmaaster: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/12/kdialog-qdbus-progress-bar/
<Peace-> chilmaaster: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/kdialog-set-position-on-the-screen/
<chilmaaster> thank you peace
<amokk> hi
<amokk> ¿can you update ubuntu/kubuntu? since installing all servers are extremely slow so can't update anything
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<mobme> how
<LetsGo67> Hello!  Does Kubuntu have Unity?
<Pici> LetsGo67: No.
<LetsGo67> Good.  :)
<slinker1> hehe
<LetsGo67> slinker1: Why does LibreOffice take three icons?
<slinker1> ?
<slinker1> you mean one for writer one for impress etc...?
<pjpj_> is there a way to turn off my laptop touch pad in Kubuntu?
<Who> yes
<pjpj_> how?
<Who> you mean compeletly or when typing ?
<Who> or when mouse is connected ?
<Who> anyway press alt + f2 , then type synaptiks
<Who> see the options there
<pjpj_> I would to turn it off when typing with my mouse also connected.
<Who> yes so do what i have told ,  press alt + f2 , then type synaptiks
<pjpj_> it worked!  thanks a lot.
<zero_> is there any particular reason for knotify4 to use 100% cpu?
<Guest76402> hi, im totally new to kubuntu, i used linux mint before, can someone tell me how to get codecs for mp3, mpeg and other things?
<MK``> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AlexZion> probably just openingamarok andtrying to play an .mp3...
<AlexZion> it should comes out a pop up to install the missing codecs ...
<Guest76402> i did but it says that i have to get some stuff from the net to play mp3 but when i want to get that it says that i cant download it becase of some problem
<Magnusson> anyone got an idea as to why i'm unable to get my microphone to capture sounds when i'm trying to speak into it
<Guest76402> hey there tnx im getting those codecs right now thank you ubbotu
<Guest76402> -clear
<Guest76402> by the way is there any known issues with dsl connections? im creating a dsl connection but can't find it on connections page by clicking on the network icon in the main panel
<Guest76402> ??
<ututu> Guest76402, there should be a kppp apps in the internet category
<Guest76402> but isn't this kppp for dial up?
<ututu> Guest76402,  not in kde right now but that's where you set it up.  Not sure but you can add also in the plasmoid
<ututu> Guest76402, normally you should have a router between your pc and dsl modem
<ututu> Guest76402, you set thins up in dsl modem once and just plug your pc in router ports
<BluesKaj>  Guest76402 , have tried setting up you etherent connection in network manager...your router is what getermines your dsl settings not the network manager
<BluesKaj> err ethernet
<Guest76402> i try it now
<Guest76402> but it's automatically identified ethernet connection
<BluesKaj> Guest76402, open the konsole and copy and paste this : sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Guest76402> responds: the command not found
<BluesKaj> Guest76402, try ifconfig
<pjpj_> can you access the synaptiks touchpad management programs from the system settings?  or do you always have to run it as a separate program?
<BluesKaj> pjpj_, system settings input devices
<pjpj_> BlueKaj:   I already looked there, it does have an input devices configuration page but it is not the same as the synaptiks program (i can't seem to turn of the touch pad from the system settings, only buy way of synaptiks)
<Peace-> test
<BluesKaj> pjpj_, there was a small app for turning off the touchpad triggered by a keystroke , sorry but I can't recall the name
<pjpj_> i don't mind having to run the synaptiks program by itself.  but it just seems wierd that it is not integrated with the system settings-- it feels logical to me that there is where you should go if you wish to turn the touch pad on/off.
<BluesKaj> yup, I used a mouse with my laptop, so the touchpad was permanently turned off
<pjpj_> having a desktop widget or panel icon to click would also nice a nice thing (along with the option to set a hotkey)
<naught101> is there any software that let you run a slideshow of all images in a directory, and it's sub-directories?
<Linkmaster> Its possible, though it depends on what your trying to do
<diconico07> naught101: digikam ?
<naught101> diconico07: ok, will try that
<Linkmaster> naught101: What do you want to do? [Digikam is very nice by the way]
<naught101> Linkmaster: er... run a slideshow with all the images in a directory, as well as all the images in it's sub-directories?
<Linkmaster> Derp..I just didn't know if you wanted it a background process or something :P but DigiKam, Gwenview, and a couple others are all very nice
<naught101> gwenview doesn't do it...
<Linkmaster> Then try DigiKam, its bigger then Gwenview, but at the same time it gives you a LOT more features
<BluesKaj> gwenview will give a slideshow , but you need to cleck next manually, there's no timer auto settings
<James147> BluesKaj: no you dont... there is a play button
 * BluesKaj searches for the play button
<James147> BluesKaj: after you full screen, move the mouse to the top a menu should appear
<Linkmaster> Just click on 'view' and click on 'play slideshow' and it'll play all files in whtever folder your in, naught101, BluesKaj, James147
<James147> ^^ or that :)
<naught101> sigh...
<diconico07> Linkmaster: but not the files in the sub-directories
<Linkmaster> Whats wrong?
<Linkmaster> I thought they did? :o
<naught101> what diconico07 said...
<James147> ^^ digikam can do sub folders as well, but it a bit more heavy... but very nice if you want to manage pictures
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I suggest DigiKam. I just tried to get Gwenview to show subfolders, and I couldn't :l. But DigiKam is very nice
<kubu2> picassa will do it
<kubu2> everything on your HD
<Linkmaster> Same for digiKam, though digiKam is KDE oriented. What you do is navigate to the specific folder you want to view, along with the subfolders, click 'view -> start slideshow -> all subalbums'
<BluesKaj> thanks James147 , found it
<BluesKaj> picasa is ok ,but it's too much ..prefer a simpler approach
 * BluesKaj wonders if digikam will seethe pics on my phone ...somehow I doubt it ...moto4linux certainly won't
 * Linkmaster thinks BluesKaj should try though..Linux is getting more powerful daily
<James147> BluesKaj: its a kde application... so I bet if it can then the rest of kde can
<BluesKaj> James147, I tried moto4linux with my motorola flip phone , not fancy , just for travelling and occasional use , but it's disappointing that such a comon device doesn't work worth a dam on linux
 * Linkmaster thinks that its because large companies hate Linux, and thus try to make it hard to use
<James147> Linkmaster: except it seems google :)
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, I think linux is just not even considered , it's too small
<Linkmaster> Its not that its too small...its just that nobody wishes to spend the time on free software that they won't get money out of
<James147> Linkmaster: Not nobody... just most companies
<Linkmaster> Rephrase: people who want to make a profit :P
<James147> Linkmaster: ^^ why can they not get money out of linux? People will still pay for the device if it works
<James147> Linkmaster: looka t the android and kindel ... both work flawlessly on linux (probally because they both run linux... but still :D )
<Linkmaster> They can..but they need to write a whole new code set for it
<Linkmaster> Its BECAUSE they run linux actually :P
<BluesKaj> linux doesn't even enter their minds is what I really meant, it's beyong their horizon so to speak
<James147> Linkmaster: :) still shows its possible...
<Linkmaster> Companies don't want to pay for OS X/Windows on the phones/readers, so they grab a frew kernel, make mods and they are done
<BluesKaj> beyond
<Linkmaster> Its because its too awesome for them to grasp :D
<Linkmaster> *free
<Linkmaster> but I gotta go, be back later
<BluesKaj> BBLL as well, ...news
<James147> BluesKaj: but anyway :) when you next decide to buy a device pick one form a company that at least looks at linux :)
<BluesKaj> James147, it never occurred to me when we bought the phone ..it's a replacement that's on a pay as you go plan...which suits us
<abhi_69> howdy?
<sean_w> Hi. I upgraded from Ubuntu  10.10 to 11.04 and hated it. I have now installed kubuntu-desktop. I would have done a fresh install, but I have way to much customization just to get my printer working. How can I rid myself of the ubuntu-desktop packages. I suspect some confilct is causing some of the strange bugs I have right now.
<James147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<James147> though it hasent been updated in awhile :S
<Chris_H> Hi, how do I get disconnected from a Virtual Private Network?
<Chris_H> Whenever I do a bit with the Network applet (or plasmoid or whatever it is), the whole kwin freezes
<Chris_H> and I have no option left, but to restart.
<Chris_H> KDE 4.6.2 has been really buggy for me
<sean_w> James147: Where might I request an updated version?
<sean_w> Is there any group who manages the kbuntu Wikis?
<ryrych> good evening ku people :)
<jedix> hey, I'm trying to use kdenlive to edit videos, but the sound in my recording makes me sound liek a robot.  Anyone know about this?
<ryrych> what is your opinion on Firefox in Linux/Kubuntu? Do you feel that it behaves like a monster (slow, chugging)?
<ryrych> I asked this question because I have a problem with Fx and my jQuery plugin. Could you be so kind and test something?
<ryrych> it isn’t my code that is flawed but just Fx. It is OK in Chromium, Opera on Linux and Fx, IE on Windows
<ryrych> I just want to make sure
<ryrych> …make sure if I should file a bug report :)
<simion314> ryrych: if you have scrolling problems on all sites then it could be the video driver and the effects
<sean_w> Can the 32 bit OS use 16GB of RAM?
<ryrych> simion314: I have a problem with resizing browser window – I attached an event handler to the window object and when window size changes, I scale an image in my lightbox
<James147> sean_w: yes, but no applivation can use more then about 3 or 4
<James147> sean_w: and only with a spical kernel
<James147> ^^ I think the server one is compiled to let it
<James147> sean_w: normally best to just use a 64bit os though
<simion314> ryrych: give me a link
<James147> sean_w: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/ fro more info
<ryrych> simion314: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1220038/lb/examples/test.html, open the last image (that below 2,2 label), when it loads (4.5Mega) please resize the window a few times and tell me if it chugs or not, OK?
<ryrych> simion314: I would like to make sure where I should file a report: X, Firefox, Ku?
<simion314> ryrych: it did not work,and when i closed firefox it crashed
<simion314> ryrych: does it workl in other browsers?
<ryrych> simion314: yup, it works for sure: tested in many browsers
<simion314> it could be a bug in the library you are using
<ryrych> simion314: could you open it in other browser?
<simion314> then ask for someone on other distro but with same firefox version(4) and see if in that distro works
<simion314> ryrych: try #firefox or #javascript also
<ryrych> simion314: just gone to #firefox in mozilla channel
<darkarchon> hi all
<darkarchon> does xinerama + composite work
<darkarchon> ?
<darkarchon> i seem to be unable to enable desktop effects after enabling xinerama
<James147> darkarchon: kde dosnt yet support seperate screens as far as I know... best to use twinview
<James147> darkarchon: and from what I know xinerama is largly depercated
<darkarchon> will applications in twinview be maximized to both displays?
<darkarchon> :/
<katsrc> is there a way to install codecs individually instead of installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<katsrc> ?
<James147> darkarchon: most will not... wine still has some issues i think
<darkarchon> mkay
<darkarchon> because i have one display in pivot, and this would be VERY unfortunate
<James147> katsrc: yes... install the packages that it depends on
<katsrc> James147: ok, thanks
<darkarchon> oh well, i'll have a look at twinview
<katsrc> is amarok not able to play aac files?
<tertl3> vlc
<tertl3> katsrc: ^
<ryrych> simion314: it seems that it is a bug, I filled a report
<ryrych> do you have an account on Mozilla’s bugzilla?
<ryrych> simion314: should you want to confirm that bug, please refer to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=655316
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 655316 in General "an event handler attached to resize on window object causes UI to freeze or crash" [Critical,Unconfirmed: ]
<Crembo> hey guys, linux newbie here. installed kubuntu 11.04 on laptop. graphics driver works fine. wireless doesn't work. tried using "additional drivers" app to install wireless driver, gives me an error I can't quite understand
<Thinkerer68> upon first reboot after upgrading from Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty to kubuntu 9.10 Karmic I got this message in TTY2: "could not access PID file for nmbd"
<Thinkerer68> smbd and nmbd are both running and working fine
<Thinkerer68> I just don't know what the error means, or whether I need to worry about it.
<Thinkerer68> I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382776
<Thinkerer68> Is this a bug which will be fixed?
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, well. it's over 18mos since it's release , one would think the bug has a patch available
<Thinkerer68> One would think that the patch might be included in updates?
<BluesKaj> I've added synaptic (/usr/sbin/synaptic) to: user ALL=NOPASSWD with sudo visudo, but synaptic still asks for the pw , what's missing ?
<BluesKaj> in sudoers
<mpadair00> hello
<mpadair00> anyone have issues with 11.04 and compiz (fusion) and emerald? I've been googling, forum searching, wiki searching, hacking, reinstalling, and seancing since beta 1 trying to get it to work. Never had issues with prior releases. It just worked out of the box.
<Peace-> mpadair00: compiz?
<Peace-> mpadair00: btw , i use kwin
<Peace-> mpadair00: not too bad here , http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/06/plasma-desktopY17647.jpg
<mpadair00> yeah...compiz...there's one feature of compiz that I can't seem to live without...opacify
<mpadair00> other than that, i'd be fine with kwin
<Peace-> i can't help you just because i don't use compiz since .. 8.04
<mpadair00> s'all right. I appreciate the response anyways. For a bit, I thought it was a dead chan.
<Peace-> mpadair00: nope here there is a lots of activities , well i am in italy so now i guess i will go out xD
<Peace-> have luck!
<mpadair00> thanx. Good night.
<mpadair00_> kwin -kwinkkn
<mohamad> Hi Guys, somebody here play Nexuiz?
<mohamad> I want know how to make a local server just for Nexuiz
<ray1claw> hey can anyone help me with this? I get an error when I try to upgrade kdm, heres the screeny of the error http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/06/snapshot1.png
<ray1claw> ^ this wont let me install anything
<Crembo> finally managed to get wifi to work on my laptop. dell studio 1555, kubuntu 11.04, clean install. the only thing that worked.. was to install synaptic, reinstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package, reset, and then use jockey as normal
<multipass|2> hi, anyone know if the new kubuntu has the same compiz changes as ubuntu 11.04?
<multipass|2> mainly i wanna see if edge flipping works
<BluesKaj> multipass|2,  edge flipping ?
<multipass|2> cursor or dragging window past the edge of screen
<multipass|2> flips to next destktop if there is one
 * BluesKaj checks desktop effects
<BluesKaj> yup
<multipass|2> yeah ubuntu destroyed alot of functional compiz
<multipass|2> lol :\
<BluesKaj> no need for compiz for that effect
<multipass|2> how so?
<multipass|2> ive been looking for a way around it
<multipass|2> in new ubuntu, u can still enable the abilities, but they dont actually work
<BluesKaj> just moved my cursor to the left top corner and all pages are displayed on one scrn
<multipass|2> well
<multipass|2> the effect im looking for will switch to adjacent desktop
<multipass|2> very effective for the web dev i do
<BluesKaj> gotta have a decent graphics card for these effects
<multipass|2> i dont want to see a expo of everything
<multipass|2> gx 460 nvidia :)
<BluesKaj> multipass|2, theres the desktops widget
<multipass|2> well ill try out new kubuntu reguardless
<multipass|2> the new kde keeps tempting me
<BluesKaj> it flips the desktops depending on your desktop settings
<multipass|2> but if you go into compiz > desktop wall > edge flipping, does this are exist?
<multipass|2> area*
<BluesKaj> dunno, haven't bothered with compiz since karmic
<BluesKaj> I use the desktop cube animation
<multipass|2> 9.04 karmic?
<multipass|2> or when was that
<BluesKaj> about 9.10
<BluesKaj> about 18mos ago
<maitrey_>  hi everyone, my wireless went at once of. it shows disabled (without possibility to enable in the panel. the driver is Broadcom sta 802.11 wireless driver under ubuntu 11.04 (it is first time that happened). what to do? thanks !
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | maitrey_
<ubottu> maitrey_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> BBL , stuff to do
<m_tadeu> hi....strigi doesn't seem to be working on this new version of kubuntu
<m_tadeu> is anyone else experiencing this?
<bigbrovar> is anyone able get amarok to connect and sync with a masstorage device (like android) on Kubuntu 11.04
<overlord> русские есть?
<ubuntu> is there any edge flipping in kubuntu?
<ubuntu> that i can test on live cd?
<sean_w> My audio imput device priority isn't saving. Help?
<bigbrovar> ubottu: what do u mean by edge flipping?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<surunveri> hi
<foormea> hi
<foormea> i have an external hard drive with files that belong to 1000:1000. i have a laptop that uses a different user/group, say 1357:2468. do i have a way to allow write to the external drive without going o+rwx on the external drive's directories?
<foormea> can i change group ownership of the directories on the external drive to 2468? will user 1000 still have ownership and rights on the directories??
<gomiboy> foormea: in general: yes
<foormea> gomiboy: does that seem like the right approach?
<lautaro> alguien sabe como me conecto a irc hispano???
<lautaro> uso quassel
<foormea> lautaro: try /join #kubuntu-es
<lautaro> sorry...
#kubuntu 2011-05-07
<gomiboy> foormea: maybe you'll have to set some additional permissions for group 2468... if the different user is always you, on one machine you could set the id to match the other, but it's not necessary
<foormea> i think having 1000:2468 on the system that is previously 1000:1000 and changing group rights on the hard drive might be more convenient, what do you think?
<foormea> i never had this problem before, it's a silly issue to have ^^
<Magnusson> is anyone runninc conky?
<gomiboy> foormea: yes, changing gid to 2468 will ensure that new files are always accessible by the other user... if you don't have strage umask (default is 0002)
<Aerosonic> Best music player for Kubuntu?
<Aerosonic> How do I set up Amarok to play files on Click, I don't want it to add to queue
<surunveri> hi... I've another harddrive on which I would liek to install Windows XP but I only have an .img file for installer. is there anyway to install that to the 2nd hard drive without burning it to a disc?
<surunveri> :D
<gomiboy> .img like iso or like image from a partition?
<surunveri> i think like iso :D
<gomiboy> surunveri: i'm doig that right now... it's a pain... if your machine has a cd, just burn it (mine doesn't..)
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> alright im trying to burn this with K3b but it asks for an empty medium despite that I've an empty CD in the drive
<Walzmyn> is the CD large enough for the image?
<surunveri> yeah
<surunveri> the .iso file is 558mb the CD says 700mb
<surunveri> and k3b says it's 581mb
<surunveri> but I can select aburn medium
<Walzmyn> m'kay. I spent an hour trying to figure that out one time only to realize I was trying to put a DVD image on a CD
<surunveri> alright...
<surunveri> :DD
<surunveri> well i could be doing something equally foolish but seriously im tired of trying to figure out what's wrong. do i've to read another manual to use this program? do i've to fix it somehow before it does what it's supposed to? Welcome to linux world
<surunveri> :DD
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> it could be that for some reason the drive doesnt recognize the CD
<surunveri> i've to test another disc just incase it's the drive hat's broken
<surunveri> it's been a while since i last usedit
<surunveri> well it did succesfully read this audio cd so i geuss it's working
<surunveri> so.. it's pretty much narrowed down to
<surunveri> A) me not being able to use K3b correctly B) cd somehow broken/not compatible with drive C) and K3b just not working like a sane person would expect it to work
<surunveri> since I just unwrapped the CD it's probably not B)
<surunveri> and it's down to A) and C) so.. anyone familiar with this k3b thing?
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> k3b or the drive doesnt recognize the CD as a proper medium... anyone?
<tertl3> surunveri: I vote that its C
<James147> surunveri: are you sure you are trying to burn a cd and not a dvd (desipte the size)? try manually selecting burn a cd..
<surunveri> yes I'm and K3b just recognized the CD as a medium. a popup suddenly appeared. I dont think i did anything though :D
<surunveri> hmm i tried to start burning the disc and it says medium or burner does not support burning at 4x speed? seriously? :D
<rats__> surunveri: when you insert the cd does the Notifcation and Jobs recognize it
<surunveri> hmm it says switching to 2x and now it started burningat 3.4x
<surunveri> oh well.. if it works i dont care. but considering how smoothly it has gone so far i aint got my hopes up :DD
<Aerosonic> How do I set up Amarok to play files on click, instead of adding to queue
<Aerosonic> How do I set up Amarok to play files on click, instead of adding to queue?
<Aerosonic> Is there ANYONE who does tech support around here?
<James147> Aerosonic: yes, just no one knows the answer to your question
<James147> Aerosonic: and I am not sure its possible.. try asking in #amarok
<Aerosonic> Ty, i didn't know there was a channel like that
<Aerosonic> Okay, another question then: What is the best audio player?
<James147> !best | Aerosonic
<ubottu> Aerosonic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<James147> Aerosonic: Though I use and prefer amarok
<Aerosonic> Let me rephrase that: Which is the most convenient player for Kubuntu that has nice interface and plays files on click?
<James147> Aerosonic: cannot really answer that :) I would ask on #amarok first and see if it can be configured to do what you want... if not...
<James147> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<James147> :p
<James147> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Aerosonic> Great.
<James147> ^^ theres a list you can try
<James147> Aerosonic: I think juk can do it... its quite a basic musicplayer...
<James147> never really liked it myself though
<Aerosonic> Crappy gui
<Aerosonic> If there was Winamp for linux
<Aerosonic> I want Winamp for linux. With the whole Milkdrop and plugins
<gomiboy> Aerosonic: audacious resembles winamp
<Aerosonic> Doesn't resemble Big Bento and doesn't have Milkdrop
 * gomiboy doesn't know what those are and shuts up
<Aerosonic> Which player from all of the above has the most sophisticated audio visualization?
<Aerosonic> Because Amarok's visuals are about as good as WMP
<darthanubis> well use winamp then
<gomiboy> Aerosonic: try this, right click on a mp3 file -> properties -> wrench-like icon -> amarok -> edit -> application -> change the command to: amarok --append --play
<Aerosonic> gomiboy, thank you
<Aerosonic> So much, it works
<Aerosonic> Let me post that in #amarok as a solution
<gizmobay> I upgraded to 11.04. I couldn't use the nvidia current drivers as I couldn't boot. I moved down to 173 but I'm getting this weird empty bar at the top of the screen. http://imagebin.org/152102
<gizmobay> Anyone know how to get rid of it?
<kader> HI evry one
<Xgates> hey guys
<Xgates> I'm trying to install kubuntu for someone and I'm at a loss here, but the sata is not showing up and in the bios there is only a sata setting to enable/disable, nothing for changing to legacy
<Xgates> I looked in dmesg and it shows sata but there are no errors
<Xgates> is there still a rare occassion where sata driver support not working?
<Xgates> lspci shows this as nvidia sata controller, anyone know anything about Nvidia support?
<Xgates> anyone here?
<Xgates_> hey guys
<Xgates_> got a box with nvidia sata controllers and Kubuntu doesn't see the hard drive for install and the bios only has enable/disable,  nothing to change for legacy
<Xgates_> anyone know anything about a lack of nvidia support to see sata drives to install?
<tracehacker> hello world
<tracehacker> helloo kaviti
<mahesh> Hello all..
<mahesh> I am not able to make my iPod classic work with amarok..
<mahesh> can anybody please help me with this?
<Keshl> mahesh: I don't think iPods work with anything except iTunes.
<Keshl> mahesh: I could be wrong, it's been a while since I used Amarok, but a year or two ago I knew for a fact that nothing but iTunes could sanely manage an iPod using official Apple software.
<mahesh> I have used iPod classic with rythmbox and banshee
<Keshl> mahesh: Oh, then, it should work fine if you've got rythmbox on it over their default firmware. Wait for someone who knows more than me, sorry I can't help.
<LINKSWORD2> Hello everybody... I'm having the worst day today.
<LINKSWORD2> I can't seem to get anything to install, other than Kubuntu itself.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm trying to use the included Mozilla Firefox installer, but I get a return error that says; "The package "firefox-kde-support" has not been found among your software sources. Therefore, it cannot be installed."
<mole_> so netbook kde 4.6.2 fail
<mole_> err
<mole_> 11.04
<cpatrick008> i was wondering when 4.6.3 will be updated to natty
<mole_> probably not it's fault
<mole_> might be kernel driver
<mole_> or just kwin shittyness
<FloodBotK1> mole_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LINKSWORD2> I guess I should have mentioned that I'm running Kubuntu 11.04.
<LINKSWORD2> Any help, if I may?
<cpatrick008> i was wondering when 4.6.3 will be updated to natty
<paul__> Trying to figrue out how to fix my broken boot splash using kubuntu 11.04
<paul__> anyone here?
<paul__> hello??
<cpatrick008> i am here
<paul__> are you experienced with kubuntu?
<cpatrick008> somewhat
<preecher> just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu--i cant get my mic configured--any advice (internal)-
<cpatrick008> preecher: what mic do you have
<preecher> cpatrick008 its internal--the kmixer doesnt even list as mic when i open themixer
<cpatrick008> preecher: what laptop/desktop do you have
<preecher> ibm thinkpaadt43
<preecher> it was working in ubuntu 11.04 & also xubuntu 11.04
<cpatrick008> preecher: in the mixer do you see mic or input options
<preecher> playback devices/capture/playback streams----those are what i have listed
<cpatrick008> preecher: there should be a options menu and you can add the input/mic from there
<preecher> cpatrick008 looking now thx
<cpatrick008> yw when you went to the capture tab it did not show the mic
<preecher> nope it isnt there but im looking to see if i can add it
<cpatrick008> ok
<cpatrick008>  try settings, configure channels
<cpatrick008> preecher: try settings, configure channels
<preecher> i think im doin that now---it gives me like 6 diff mic things to select from so im clicking on "prefer" one at the time and checking to see if it worked and so far moving down to the next one
<cpatrick008> preecher: ok
<yoga> when I drag and drop a link from Firefox into Dolphin and save it as a link, but I cannot open it buy just click on it.
<Who> guys i fixed my 5.1 surround sound problem , now is there any nice movie players for kubuntu that supports 5.1 ?
<ybit> i'll post in here as well
<ybit> hey guys, quick question, my laptop keeps sleeping after i close my lid, i don't need it to do this, how can i and others prevent this?
<testttt> hi
<Ademan> ugh, I think KPackageKit is hung while installing sun-java6-* because I need to agree to the EULA somehow, but can't
<Ademan> is there a way to get the console that the  license agreement is in?
<Graf_Westerholt> I would kill it and start it again in the console.
<pnh_> hi, I'm getting some error while building kde-runtime and kdelibs in kubuntu 11.04. Can anyone please help me?
<pnh_> This is what I'm getting :  ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in /home/pnh/kde/home/.master/share/apps;/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps
<wpeter> hello,everyone.
<pnh_> hello :)
<wpeter> quit
<pnh_> can someone please solve my problem?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, I am not an expert user.
<Graf_Westerholt> I found this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/mandriva-linux/167361-error-cmake-modules-findkde4internal-cmake-not-found.html
<Ademan> pnh_: sounds like you're missing some -dev packages?
<pnh_> I pulled everything from git. I have complete  dev packages installed in my system. I could able to build attica and automoc without any problem.
<pnh_> but i couldn't build kdelibs,kde-runtime,soprano,strigi etc..
<pnh_> same error I'm getting for all these packages
<Xgates> can anyone tell me, when you install Kubuntu can you pick it to install grub to the / partition, not the MBR?
<Xgates> I already have a bootloader on the mbr I want to use for other OS I boot from...
<valorie> !grub | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<valorie> I hope that helps
 * valorie goes to bed
<Xgates> I know all about Grub and most things grub realated, I simply want to know if during the installation you have a choice as to where you can install Grub?
<Xgates> It use to be in older versions of Ubuntu you could pick the location of where grub was to be installed, now it seems like it's all just automated to install to the MBR and you don't even have a choice to pick if you want a booloader or not...
<Xgates> or else I'm missing this, because I don't see any options anywhere anymore...
<Xgates> ubottu: I don't think you read my question hehe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xgates> valorie: you real?
<Xgates> I don't need to know about Grub, just need the question answered please... THANKS
<Xgates> if you can pick and choose where to install it during the installation is all...
<Xgates> Well I got to run but if anyone can answer my question at the Ubuntu forum I'd greatly appreciate it;
<Xgates> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751844
<Xgates> THANKS
<nurdede> gencler
<nurdede> aranızda türk var mı
<Arecibo> Hello, could somebody help me with a live usb installation problem? When I select "Install Kubuntu", I see a blinking cursor for a while, then I get a black screen and nothing happens.
<Arecibo> Hello, could somebody help me with a live usb installation problem? When I select "Install Kubuntu", I see a blinking cursor for a while, then I get a black screen and nothing happens.
<Arecibo> Is there anyone who can provide assistance?
<James147> Arecibo: try running the cd check... check the md5sum on the iso... try reimmaging the usb
<James147> all else fails you can try the alternitive image
<Guest74186> guys i know this sounds almost stupid but i was working on a presentation for work for like four hours and i went out to grab a bite my stupid sister closed the open document in libre office is there any way to get it back
<Guest74186> :(
<James147> Guest74186: did she save it? did YOU save it?
<Guest74186> lol nope i wasn't done with it yet, she did'nt either :(
<James147> Guest74186: then no... take from this experience: always... ALWAYS... save your work
<James147> it dosnt have to be finished for you to save it...
<Arecibo> James147: I have verified the md5sum: it's fine
<Guest74186> hmm lol i guess i better start on it again, anyways thanks for the tip. this is going to be a long  day :(
<James147> Guest74186: next time save the document regulerly
<Graf_Westerholt> And make backups.
<James147> Guest74186: even if you save it once and the program crashes you have a change at recovering changes... but you need to save it...
<Guest74186> i'll definitely keep that in mind, trust me on that. btw any chance of it being in some temp folder :(
<James147> Guest74186: might still be in ram.... but it will probally take more then 4 hours to figure out how to get it back and even then its not likly you will revocer everything
<Guest74186> oh man i worked so hard on it, anyways i guess i should quit whining and get back now. thanks anyway james, bbye now
<Graf_Westerholt> Why is someone not saving a four hours work?
<Arecibo> Dunno.
<Graf_Westerholt> Insane.
<Arecibo> By the way, what is the reason behind the fact that Kubuntu doesn't allow shortcuts on the desktop like GNOME?
<James147> Arecibo: what do you mean by that?
<James147> Arecibo: desktop icons? you can.
<James147> Arecibo: either us the folder view widget... or set the activity type to the folder view
<Arecibo> James147: It doesn't allow me to place a shortcut on the Kubuntu desktop, I can only make shortcuts in the Desktop Folder.
<Arecibo> James147: Not that I really mind, I was just wondering why
<James147> Arecibo: it because the desktop is a container for widgets on the default kde desktop... not a file structure
<James147> Arecibo: the Folder view widget is a widget that is basicaly a view of a folder (like what the desktop use to be) this approch is far more felxable as it dosnt restrict you to one folder to view but as many as you can fit on the screen :0
<James147> Arecibo: you ca always use the Folder view activity to revert to the old style behaviour :) but there is little point unless you dont like change
<Arecibo> James147: I don't mind trying something new, I was just wondering. I was very anti Linux once because it wasn't user friendly in my opinion. I really disliked Ubuntu 8.10
<Arecibo> James147: After a while I gave it another shot, and I installed Ubuntu 10.10
<James147> Arecibo: you can also place icon widgets to any file on the default desktop...
<Arecibo> James147: I must say things have changed. Then I found out that I can use both GNOME and KDE whenever I want to, so I installed the kubuntu-desktop package
<Arecibo> James147: I must say that I like the K Desktop Environment better than GNOME for some reason
<James147> Arecibo: :) I find this approch more natural... that is if you dont depend on the desktop just being a nother folder :)
<Arecibo> James147: True. When I found out about the desktop cube thingy, I was constantly scrolling up and down switching workspaces for sh*ts n giggles. xD
<surunveri> hi
<James147> Arecibo: I like it better because its far more felxable and is  capable of things that gnome just cannot do
<surunveri> im having trouble trying to burn this disc with k3b
<surunveri> :D
<Arecibo> James147: Too bad that when I try to activate the Explosion effect, I get a message that says Explosion couldn't be activated
<sony_> btw is there some kind of autosave function in open office and libreoffice
<James147> sony_: I think so... but it will require you to save the document at least once so it know where to auto save to
<Arecibo> What's you favourite letter in the alphabet?
<sony_> x probably
<Arecibo> And you, James147?
<sony_> i like how it's used in the word xerox
<sony_> :P
<Arecibo> I bet that James147's favourite letter is K ;P
<sony_> what makes you so that?
<James147> Arecibo: wouldnt say K... but I dont really know :) never thorught about it
<Graf_Westerholt> re
<sony_> lol we should really move to kubuntu-offtopic
<James147> sony_: yeah :)
<Arecibo> Probably
<Arecibo> If only my sound problem with PulseAudio was somehow solved, then I wouldn't have to use Windows anymore
<Arecibo> I like it how Kubuntu boots within 3 seconds and is actually ready for use when you see the desktop
<Arecibo> As opposed to Windows where you have to wait 5 minutes before all **** in the tray is loaded.
<surunveri> If I could somehow install winXP then I wouldnt have to use kubuntu anymore. I like the way how everything is compatible with windows and doesnt require reading a pile of manuals to use 8D
<Arecibo> Well, it's true that Ubuntu/Kubuntu still requires a lot of messing around before you finally get it to work
<surunveri> yeah i mean seriously.. kubuntu/ubuntu is free. maybe a bit more secure.. possibly more versatile for programming or stuff like that which I do not know of
<shadeslayer> untrue .... it works out of the box for me
<surunveri> but for teh average user.. jsut that 90% of all software is made for windows
<surunveri> is like a huge setback
<surunveri> :D
<shadeslayer> that i agree with
<surunveri> but then again.. setting up XP so taht it's secure.. is something even i can do
<James147> surunveri: but 99% of software the average user wont use
<surunveri> :D
<Arecibo> Well shadeslayer there are two kinds of users: Those who are fortuante enough to have a working installation right out of the box, and those who have these annoying problems with their webcam/sound/microphone/graphics
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<surunveri> tbh i've used kubuntu for 1 year and
<James147> surunveri: and kubuntu comes out of the box with more of what a user would use... unlike windows where you need to go out and buy more software just to get basic useage out of it
<Graf_Westerholt> What would happen if a user has never seen Windows, worked a year with Kubuntu and now have to work with Windows. What would he say about Windows?
<surunveri> yeah like.. what?
<surunveri> :D
<Arecibo> James147: All software is free. Trust me. Yarr harr and a bottle of rum! ;D
<shadeslayer> Graf_Westerholt: i'd really like to find out
<Graf_Westerholt> Me too
<James147> Arecibo: but windows still dosnt come with basic functonalty... like a word processor
<Graf_Westerholt> Most people know Windows, they know how to work with it and know programs.
<shadeslayer> btw anyone using KDE PIM 4.5.94 from experimental?
<surunveri> openoffice works on windows too :D
<Arecibo> James147: True. Anyway, I've booted from the usb again with the alternate install, and it still doesn't work :(
<surunveri> plus it's actually easier to install on windows if you dont have it ready on linux
<James147> surunveri: but my point is that it dosnt come with windows...
<surunveri> yeah.. so what
<surunveri> it's not what OS is about
<surunveri> OS is just there so you can use the computer.. not a self-purpose :D
<Graf_Westerholt> When I have to use Windows I hate the install routines, the reboots and KDE :)
<Graf_Westerholt> *miss KDE
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<surunveri> htat it causes you troubel is much more grave than not having everything ready :D
<Arecibo> James147: Help one of Microsoft's enslaved drones escape from its prison cell with Windows and escort him to the planet Kubuntu by helping him with a failing live installer >.<
<James147> surunveri: really? "Kapckagekit: search libreoffice > install > apply > wait" vs "Open internet exlopere ... search google for libreoffice > find download link on the site > wait for downloads > run the installer > click next about 10 times untill you ahve answered all questions > let windows know "Yes you really really really do want to install this peice of software" > wait for it to install"
<surunveri> yeah really
<James147> ^^ O yeah.. then some times reboot at the end :)
<James147> surunveri: how else do you install on windows?
<surunveri> it's easier because to do that on windows you dont need to know anything
<surunveri> exactly as you said.. google, download, install. and pretty much works with the same way.. and if u dont have it in your repositories whatever it is you're trying to install
<surunveri> you're going to have to figure things out
<surunveri> i mean.. everything else works pretty much the same way
<surunveri> meanwhile when you do that on kubuntu
<Arecibo> Both the Ubuntu/Kubuntu and Windows way of installing things has its pro's and cons.
<James147> surunveri: for the average user the repo has everything they need to use
<surunveri> really?
<surunveri> are you sure about that?
<Arecibo> Well
<Arecibo> One thing that annoyed me
<Arecibo> I wanted to install the simple compiz thingy
<sony_> simple compiz config manager?
<James147> Arecibo: compiz simple?
<Arecibo> Yep, and it basically said "There are missing dependencies but I won't bother installing them"
<sony_> :p
<James147> Arecibo: you know what the dependiencies are?
<James147> that are missing?
<Arecibo> Ehm, no I don't know. But that's not the issue right now
<Arecibo> I still have problems with my sound on my desktop
<Graf_Westerholt> Why is KPackageKit installing OpenOffice as update?
<Arecibo> Either I have sound through my speakers only and my headset mic works (no sound through headset) or my speakers and headphones work but my headset mic doesn't work...
<Arecibo> alsa-base.conf: options snd-hda-intel model=auto (= Only sound through speakers, headphones do not work, mic OK) options snd-hda-intel model=generic (= Sound through speakers and headphones at will, headset mic doesn't work)
<Arecibo> I still haven't been able to fix that problem.
<James147> Arecibo: try setting it as the model for your sound card
<Arecibo> VIA VT2020
<surunveri> anyway it seems burning this windows installer on this disc doesnt seem to wrk
<Arecibo> Onboard chip for the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula mobo
<surunveri> i tried that last night too but.. there was some issues
<surunveri> :D
<James147> Arecibo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<surunveri> idk what's the problem :D
<Arecibo> James147: Tried it, didn't work (or maybe I did something wrong)
<surunveri> how can check if it burned anything on the disc? :D
<James147> oo... saya use auto :p
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> kubuntu is like ubuntu with a kick
<surunveri> .. to the groin
<surunveri> :DDDDD
<Arecibo> Actually Kubuntu is like Ubuntu with a K
<James147> surunveri: if you dont like it your not forced to use it
<sony_> :D
<Arecibo> surunveri, you don't have to use Kubuntu or Linux at all. If you do not want to spend time getting to know the OS and learning how to work with it, you're free to use Windows.
<surunveri> sorry i was just making a joke
<surunveri> :D
<Arecibo> surunveri: But I'm trying to get some assistance here
<surunveri> yeah i wish i were free to use windows
<surunveri> me too
<surunveri> In fact im trying to use k3b to burn a CD and I dont know if the problem is in the drive, CD, k3b, me, image file or any combination of them
<surunveri> ..and its a windows installer
<surunveri> so yeah
<surunveri> :D
<Arecibo> surunveri: 42
<surunveri> so any idea.. i start writing the disc it says that 4x burn speed not supported then switches to 2x
<Arecibo> I have no idea
<surunveri> after the writing is seemingly done it check the written data which fails and says unable to read sector0
<surunveri> it's an isofile made with ccd2iso from a clonecd image file
<surunveri> im not sure if that's ok to do either
<surunveri> in anycase the mb doesnt support bootinf from usb/flash so i've to boot from HD or CD.. but for some unknown reason this CD isnt working
<surunveri> so.. im trapped.. with dear friend K.. it's a been a year so far.
<surunveri> but to hmm say soemthing positive about kubuntu well.. yeah. it reboots quickly, and despit not setting up any security other than the DSL modem firewall at default settings i've not had any trouble
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> but from the start it was like.. ok i wantd to use webbrowser.. had install java. wasnt that easy
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> and so on
<surunveri> i cant even reduce mouse sensitivity so that I could draw which is kind of sad
<simion314> surunveri: about writing CD,try cleaning the drive
<sony_> so guys just out of curosity how big is your resume i mean is it like a page long or maybe two
<BeamMeUp67> Is there  know issue with Audio, specific Realtec alc892 intergrated on a gygabyte mobo? Just completed fresh install of Kubuntu 11.04 and have no Audio
<BeamMeUp67> Did work perfect in Ubuntu 11.04 under unity & clasic any help apreciated :)
<BeamMeUp67> Hi anyone able to help with audio problem..
<smlk> hello, I am steffen - unfamiliar with irc.     I have problems with   kontact:   since several months,  the _birthdays_  from addressbook are not displayed in kalendar.  Any help?
<smlk> akonadi running without problems,  birthday ressource is activated, showing "green"
<Graf_Westerholt> smlk, I have the same problem but no solution.
<surunveri> i cleaned the drive
<surunveri> it could be broken, or it could be k3b
<surunveri> i dont know
<surunveri> is there anyway to do that install without having it on a cd?
<fliegenderfrosch> surunveri: you can install from an usb stick
<thosch97> or with the help if another pc via pxe
<surunveri> yeah but Bios doesnt support booting from
<surunveri> usb
<thosch97> pxe?
<surunveri> i've kubuntu on 1 hd and another empty hd.. and id like to install that windows to the other one
<surunveri> pxe?
<thosch97> network
<thosch97> if your pc can run kubuntu, it should also be able to boot from network
<surunveri> i dont know what that means or how it works :D
<thosch97> it means your pc searches the network, and one pc says "hey guys wanna boot from me?" and so the bios asks you to do this and will boot the kubuntu-installer or even the whole system over network
<thosch97> but i dont know how it works :D
<thosch97> maybe ubuntu also got something like bfo (boot.fedoraproject.org)
<BeamMeUp67> Hi, Any one available to help with Sound Issue on new Kubuntu install
<oscoder> ?
<surunveri> alright
<surunveri> can someoen help me with installing DOS on the blank HD
<surunveri> ?
<surunveri> :D
<thosch97> dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/dev/sda ;)
<BeamMeUp67> Just did a fresh install of 11.04 and have no audio it is a intergrated Realtec  ALC892 on a Gigabyte MoBo
<thosch97> maybe its very trivial: on my new install loudness was sett to 44%, i heard almost nothing
<BeamMeUp67> I turned sound up 100%.. still no audio, it worked in Ubunto 11.04 with Unity and Clasic Gnome
<BeamMeUp67> I did not like Unity.. Yetch.. So thought I would try KDE so fresh install, and no Audio.. need so I can listen to lecturers for Uni online
<thosch97> BeamMeUp67: does mplayer on cli work?
<BeamMeUp67> will try
<BeamMeUp67> Have to install it first.. is fresh Have not installed much yet.. wanted to see what Kubuntu base was like
<BeamMeUp67> no sound using mplayer through the li
<BeamMeUp67> cli
<surunveri> hmm
<BeamMeUp67> brb might try reboot (again)
<amichair> if I do an apt-get upgrade on one machine, is it possible to copy over the (potentially hundreds of MB) downloaded files to another pc, so that the upgrade process there won't have to re-download everything?
<Who> umm guys should i use ATI Catalyst propriety drivers released recently on AMD site  or stick to OSS drivers
<Who> i am asking this with OSS drivers i can't use openGL in graphics option (too many anomalies )
<Tm_T> depends on your needs and hardware
<Who> but with frgl drivers my laptop doesn't wake up etc
<Who> but since these are the new drivers , is there a chance of them fixing waking up from sleep etc ?
<Guest82658> heu guys
<smlk> concerning birthdays in kontact: found solution on: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_and_AddressBook/de  (german)
<smlk> had to add ressource Persönliche Kontakte, to restart kontact and to refresh the birthday-calendar
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<amichair> morning BluesKaj
<amichair> if I do an apt-get upgrade on one machine, is it possible to copy over the (potentially hundreds of MB) downloaded files to another pc, so that the upgrade process there won't have to re-download everything?
<BluesKaj> hey amichair
<BluesKaj> amichair, well, yo're still copying files tp the other pc whether it's from the repos or your pc...I ssh into my other linux pc to update and upgrde from the cli
<amichair> true, but download from repo has different speed/bandwidth implications than over tha LAN...
<amichair> I was wondering if it might be possible to copy over the apt cache or something like that, so that apt will already find a valid local copy and won't need to download anew
<BluesKaj> amichair, I'm quite sure it's possible, but I've never really looked into it.
<BluesKaj> rsync , I beleive
<amichair> just copy the files? or are there lists or indices that need updating too?
<amichair> on a different note, any idea how to get an update check to run? I should have seen a natty upgrade notification long ago, but there seem to be no auto update notifications running
<amichair> (I'm not interested in running this specific update manually right now, but just knowing the update mechanism is working)
<BluesKaj-den> my desktop froze on the media-server while transferring files to wife's pc for backup , so I'm here til the transfer is done :)
<BluesKaj-den> methinks it's the flaky desktop theme I chose ..cuased probs before
<BluesKaj-den> uhoh...gotta go BBL
<surunveri> hi
<BluesKaj-den> ok, where was I ? :)
<surunveri> i've a blank HD
<surunveri> i need to install DOS on it without using Floppy or CD or USB or anyo ther boot disk
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> i've 2nd HD and that one has this kubuntu they're both connected.. it's thenoly machine i've to use
<shane4kubuntu> wow, I think I have a serious problem, I keep running out of space, so pokeing around, I found an .xsessions-errors file that is 11GB in size!  any ideas?
<shane4kubuntu> it is full of numbers like this:  C 193.60777,201.55312 193.77376,202.01391 194.32471,202.01391
<shane4kubuntu> it is currently being written to.
<shane4kubuntu> eeks, that is bad.
<yardbird> I'm new to Kubuntu but have been using Ubuntu since 2005. Now you're making me want to go look for that file :)
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: we are about in the same boat, I have used Ubuntu since Breezy (what year was that?)  and recently came over to Kubuntu, but I did a Ubuntu install, then swtiched over to KDE
<shane4kubuntu> I kept getting low disk warning, for the past few days, and keep moving and deleting things, no I see it was this xsession-error file.
<BluesKaj-den> shane4kubuntu, are you using file encryption for any of your data
<sean_w> Is anyone else having problems with distorted sound effects in Skype?
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj-den: I do have one folder that is encrypted, but not currently mounted.
<yardbird> my xsession-errors file os 50K, but not a lot of time stamping in it so I'm not sure where all of the errors may have happened.
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj-den: do those errors correspond with nvidia type numbers and drivers or something?
<BluesKaj-den> shane4kubuntu, sorry , no idea
<shane4kubuntu> ok, how can I track down where the errors are generated from?  so I can tackle this prob?
<BluesKaj-den> dunno , never saw that before
<surunveri> i need to install DOS on it without using Floppy or CD or USB or anyo ther boot disk.. any help? :d
<hihihi100> can anyone help me with k9clopy? its a bug
<BluesKaj-den> shane4kubuntu, check system monitor , see what's writing to disk that out of the ordinary
<shane4kubuntu> hmm, this is a real problem, is anyone around that you know of that would know more about that stuff?
<BluesKaj-den> surunveri, I hate to tell you this but check with ppl at #windows
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: what's your uptime?
<surunveri> i tried
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: probably about a day and half.
<surunveri> in anycase i've to do this within kubuntu
<surunveri> so..
<shane4kubuntu> not even, just 19hours
<BluesKaj-den> kind of difficult to install an OS without a source drive of some kind
<surunveri> yeah
<surunveri> that's the problem
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj-den: ok, I had a rogue compression process of 7z, let me see if it is still being written to.
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: while I'm looking at mine and opening kate and stuff, it has grown from 50K to over 75K due to logging of a wide variety of errors
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj-den: xorg is using about 20% of cpu
<hihihi100> k9copy help please
<BluesKaj-den> hihihi100, what's happening with k9copy ...describe the symptoms/errors
<BluesKaj-den> shane4kubuntu, that's not extraordinary , especially if you're running the power profile in the ondemand setting for the cpu
<surunveri> how about making USB bootable without bios support?
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj-den: ok, tail -f .xsessions-errors is very interesting, seems as though nepomuk is the culprit
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: in Dolphin, every time I hit "reload" my xsessions-error file gets bigger by about 2 or 3K
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj-den: I killed nepomuk, and the errors have come to a halt
<yardbird> and yeah nepomuk is a lot of it
<BluesKaj-den> yeah, nepomuk is problem for a lot of ppl'
<hihihi100> I just downloaded k9copy_2.3.7-0.1_i386.deb and installed it, hoping to get rid of the blurry images I get when copying a double layered dvd (with 2.3.6). Now, 5 seconds after copying the dvd title, a segmentation fault appears: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604477/ I cannot install the debugging symbols either, as I was prompted to do so, but my machine could not find them
<yardbird> what does nepomuk do?
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: in konsole: tail -f ~/.xsessions-errors that is nice
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: indexs hdd so you can search and find files.
<BluesKaj-den> nepmuk is ok for ppl at work with lots of data files, but it's not much use for home pcs IMO
<hihihi100> BluesKaj-den, I have ubuntu 11.04, I downloaded k9copy_2.3.7-0.1_i386.deb from http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/k/k9copy/, I believe is the one that best fits my installation, isnt it?
<shane4kubuntu> hmm, I deleted that file, and then created an empty new one, will that have bad effects on my system?  I figure it is basically a text log file and that is it.
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj-den: mine is a home/work machine and I often find myself trying to find a file.
<shane4kubuntu> I guess I'll go back to google-desktop search
<BluesKaj-den> hihihi100, if yo're running kubuntu , k9copy should be in the repos ...debian pkges don't always work
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: look in your ~/.kde/apps and see if root owns your kate folder ... why would root own that folder in MY home directory when I own the folder it's in? :)
<BluesKaj-den> hihihi100, deb packages built for kubuntu should work, but packages built for the debian OS are iffy sometimes
<hihihi100> BluesKaj-den, mine is Ubuntu, k9 is in software sources, the outdated 2.3.6
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: nope, I own them all in there,
<BluesKaj-den> no matter it's not outdated if it works
<yardbird> ok then I find that a bit odd
<hihihi100> BluesKaj-den, will I get the same if I donwload k9copy_2.3.7-0.1_kfreebsd-i386.deb?
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: I must say though I have messed around with my /home directory, and perhaps chown user:user /home/user  -R
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: perhaps I have done that I mean
<BluesKaj-den> hihihi100, I recommend packages in the repositories , i don't know about open source k9copy ,
<shane4kubuntu> ok, ram usage dropped from 2+ gb down to 1.3gb,
<yardbird> or perhaps the first time I started kate I used the sudo with it and it created that file with root as owner
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: from stopping nepomuk?
<shane4kubuntu> hihihi100: installing packages outside of the repos, is unsupported, and if you run into problems it will be hard to find help.
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: yep
<hihihi100> i see
<surunveri> ok how can i create a FAT32 partition on Kubuntu and move installer files on that partition?
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: I stopped nepomuk in the startup applications dialogue, but it looks like a nepomukstubservice is still running ... you killed that?
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: I went to the System Settings, -> Desktop Search (in the second row) and disabled Nepomuk  there, in the Basic SEttings tab
<shane4kubuntu> Learning your way around System Settings takes a bit, but you do get used to it, and I can appreciate it. :)
<Walzmyn> surunveri: what are you trying to create a fat32 partition on?
<yardbird> yeah I'm doing a lot of "discovering" switching from gnime to kde
<surunveri> a blank HD
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: in the search bar, you can type nepomuk and it will highlight it, that search bar is your friend, very nice.
<Walzmyn> surunveri: use partitionmanager
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: I'm with you there, I was tinkering with KDE 4 for about a month or so before 11.04 came out, and then still installed ubuntu, and switched over, I should have just install kubuntu.
<Walzmyn> I keep having an issue where my panel moves itself off the top screen edge. Sometimes in the middle of the screen, sometimes to the bottom of the screen
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: I'm kinda diggin' KDE ... ok nepomukservicestub is apparently being invoked every time I "reload" the file list i Dolphin and that xsession-errors file is still gowing
<BluesKaj-den> surunveri, you can create a fat32 partition with gparted livecd ..you must do it froma cd or usb drive , not allowed to partion while an OS located on that drive is being use
<yardbird> Walzmyn: mine has done that too. opened at the top of the screen instead of the bottom near the panel
<BluesKaj-den> used
<Walzmyn> I've had that nepomuk thing disabled for 3 releases now, has it evolved into anything useful yet?
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: once I disabled nepomuk, mine calmed down, course I deleted the .xsession-errors file, and may have recourse from that, not sure.
<yardbird> Walzmyn: it apparently can create and inflate your xsession-errors file if you're looking for that functionality :)
<Walzmyn> yardbird: I've looked for a bug listing, but not found one. I don't wanna start one, because everytime I do, it ends up being a dupe of 3 others
<shane4kubuntu> Walzmyn: if you like a log file that is GB in size eating up your harddrive, perhaps it is usefull. :)
 * Walzmyn humphs
<Walzmyn> thing was hogging my RAM and CPU before I nixed it
<protv_> Gstreamer backedn is not working well with skype, are there any other backends I can apt-get and select it from Phono Settings?
<surunveri> BluesKaj-den:  no OS is located on that drive
<surunveri> i've 2 HDs 1 is blank
<surunveri> and im trying to make it bootable to run a windows installer woithout using floppy or CD or USB
<surunveri> so basicly i just need to make a dos bootable partition and copy some filse on it while running kubuntu
<Walzmyn> surunveri: did you try the partition manager?
<yardbird> ps aux | grep nepomuk shows nepomuk server running
<surunveri> im just trying it now and i made the partition.. i dont know how to make it bootable htough and i diont know how to mounti t so i can copy files on it
<BluesKaj-den> so surunveri , you don't need to boot inti the partition just read/write files that you place there?
<surunveri> well i need to do both
<surunveri> it would help if i could at laest copy filse there first
<surunveri> :D
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: mine too, but I wouldn't worry about it, seems as though it is disabled even though ps reports it.
<Walzmyn> yardbird: did you disable the nepomuk serarch module in the services configuration screen?
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: is your xsession-errors file gone or did the system make a new one after you deleted it?
<BluesKaj-den> surunveri, can you see the drive in kmenu/computer/
<yardbird> Walzmyn: yes I unchecked it and stopped the service in that services config screen
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: it was gone after I deleted it, I did: echo "" > .xsession-errors to make a new, and has no activity.
<Walzmyn> ok
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: open Dolphin, scroll down to your .xsession-errors file and hit F5 to see if it grows :)
<surunveri> no
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: no, I think it was an error to remove that file,
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: error on my part that is.
<Walzmyn> anybody know where the config files for kmenu are kept?
<surunveri> but i can see it now
<surunveri> i managed to mount the partition
<BluesKaj-den> !who | surunveri
<ubottu> surunveri: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: I'm going to log out and then back in again and see if that file resets
<shane4kubuntu> me too. :)
<BluesKaj-den> oops , konversation crashed
<Walzmyn> hey, BluesKaj-den, what's with the -den addition to your name?
<surunveri> anyway. I've 2 HDs. 1 has kubuntu, 2nd was blank. I made a FAT32 partition on 2nd HD, copied Windows Installer files on the FAT32 partition. I would need to make it DOS bootable, without using USB,CD,FLOPPY, instead, it has to be somehow possible using kubuntu.. any ideas?
<surunveri> :D
<BluesKaj-den> Walzmyn, so I can login from my den linuxbox and remain cloaked ...usually I'm on the media-server , but in this case I had freeze up while i was logged in on it , while transferring files , so I decide to let it finish so i logged in from this one
<surunveri> the idea is that I'll have kubuntu on 1. HD and winXP on 2. HD
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj-den: ah
<Walzmyn> surunveri: i've always found the easiest thing to do was install winders first. that way it thinks is alone. and you can use the windows install media to do all your FAT formatting
<BluesKaj-den> Walzmyn, this way I can login without conflict on both machines
 * Walzmyn nods
<yardbird> ok logged out and back in. The xsession-errors file gets started over. It still grows but it starts fresh when I log out and back in again
<yardbird> gotta be a way to limit the size of that file
<surunveri> that's not possible right now
<surunveri> so it's not an option, Walzmyn
<BluesKaj-den> surunveri, why DOS  btw ?
<surunveri> so I can run the installer
<surunveri> for windows
<BluesKaj-den> surunveri, copy the dos boot to the 2nd HDD , then make it the boot drive in the BIOS , see if that works
<simion314> yardbird: sorry if i am off topic, did you tried kdebugdialog ?
<yardbird> simion314: not sure what you mean ... kinda new to KDE. Have used Gnome for 6 or 7 years though
<BluesKaj-den> surunveri, and if you are addressing ppl , pls use their nick ...just addressing to ppl in general may not get you the answers you need
<simion314> yardbird:  kdebugdialog <- run that command
<BluesKaj-den> yardbird, Unity too buggy ?
<simion314> there you can stop the apps(KDE) to log errors wsarnings etc
<yardbird> BluesKaj-den: I really don't like the direction Unity is going. I've been fine with Gnome, but.... looking at changing
<simion314> i like the idea of unity,but i think that could be implemented faster and better on top of KDE, like a unity theme/mode
<BluesKaj-den> yardbird, understood ,there seem to be quite a few ppl disenchanted with ubuntu's direction these days
<shane4kubuntu> ok, every time I try to log out, ro reboot, I get an policy kit authenticty error, and it hangs.  I manually have to reboot/poweroff via command line.
<simion314> same happened with KDE4, change is hard
<yardbird> simion314: all I can do from that dialogue is stop ALL debugging info... hehehe... not sure I want to do that.  There HAS to be a way to limit the file size of xsession-errors
<BluesKaj-den> ok ,gotta reboot ...my alias setings don't seem to be working
<shane4kubuntu> ^^  that is why I'm here in Kubuntu
<simion314> yardbird: but if you don't want to debug any application crash you can stop- all of that
<shane4kubuntu> I went through my distro-hopping days, but *buntu has me locked in, I'm too used to their way, but Unity, wasn't for me, and the more I use Kubuntu the more I'm liking it.
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: I was having log out issues as well. Would hang at a black screen with mouse cursor. I selected Leave, then Log Out and let it count down to logout. Got me back to a logout screen.
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: sorry to hear that, glad to know it isn't just my box. :)
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: once I let it time out like that, it now logs out properly when I hit log out and then force it without letting it count down. Not sure why but it's fixed
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: so you let it count down once, and now you don't have to wait?
<yardbird> correct
<murray_> hi, need help setting up a folder view on the panel, it shows the ntfs drive that i want to see but it shows hidden folders, how can i hide hidden folders?  man that even sounds weird :)
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: ok, I will have to try that.
<yardbird> I was jumping into a TTY to try and see why I was at a black screen. Finally I let it count down and log itself out and now it works
<yardbird> no idea why
<murray_> is that more of a #kde question
<murray_> ?
<shane4kubuntu> ok, I will have to try that next time, xsession-errors file seems to have a few errors, and seems to be working now
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: apparently it is a bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polkit-kde-1/+bug/728595
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728595 in polkit-kde-1 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "polkit-kde-1 crashes randomly on logout" [Medium,New]
<yardbird> yeah I've had messages like "We're sorry but Dolphin has closed unexpectedly" .... no it didn't... I hit the little "X" to CLOSE IT! :)
<yardbird> murray_: If you do into that particular folder... you should be able to turn off "view hidden files"
<yardbird> murray_: and I *think* i may then show that in the folder view from panel
<surunveri> hi.. back
<murray_> view hidden is already off in dolphin
<murray_> i guess it regards windows hidden folders as not hidden?
<murray_> recycle bin and system volume information are showing regardless
<murray_> so, if ai can
<murray_> sorry
<murray_> if i cant get rid of that , i will have to get rid of the widget, (kids)
<murray_> any ideas?
<yardbird> murray_: not from me at this point. I have an NTFS partition as well but haven't got to working with it in kubuntu yet. Still ironing out trying to switch fro gnome to KDE :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone here running skype and a webcam with built in mic on 11.04
<jussi> !anyone | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: that xsession-error file thing is all over the place. You can abuse the KDM startup app and just put rm  -rf ~/.xsession-errors   .. That will delete the file after you log in and it won't grow if it's not there. If you need to get information about errors you'd have to turn it back on
<eagles0513875> my question is this i have a logitech quickcam with built in mic can someone provide pointers as to how to get the mic working on 11.04 with skype
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: right, well, now that I know about it, I'm going to keep my eye on it, and monitor it, I don't mind if it is even a 100-500MB, but 11GB is excessive. :)
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: it does get reset with reboot right?
<simion314> yardbird: is not using kdebugdialog a better option? imaybe that can help
<yardbird> shane4kubuntu: yes it resets size just by logging out and back in. No need to reboot
<BluesKaj-den> which skype version eagles0513875, and i think you need pulseaudio for the mic ...most serious skype users on linux use static skype
<shane4kubuntu> yardbird: right, I will keep my eye on it, I ofter run for 5-7 days between reboots.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj-den: im using the one from the canonical partner repo
<yardbird> simion314: kdebugdialogue would turn off all logging I think.
<simion314> shane4kubuntu: maybe you can make it readonly
<simion314> yardbird: the thing is that by default is turned off in 11.04,befoare i had to turn them off
<Peace-> hi :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Peace-
<surunveri> hi
<u19809> Hi all, can anybody help me with akonadi ? I can no longer mail because it refuses to start .
<BATi> hello, anybody with a trouble displaying "logout/shutdown/sleep.." dialog using power button?
<yardbird> ok, time for me to get something to eat... and then a shower, and then.... laundry... yay!
 * yardbird waves
<BATi_> hello, anybody with a trouble displaying "logout/shutdown/sleep.." dialog using power button?
<SiegeLord> Is there any way to change the shortcut associated with the terminal panel in Dolphin?
<Peace-> SiegeLord: systemsettings top right , type shortcuts
<SiegeLord> Peace-, I don't think it's there
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> I accidentally overwrote the linux HD bootrecord with a program called ms-sys
<surunveri> it was a stupid typo thing anyway i figured if i restart the computer the boot record wont work for linux now
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> so how can I fix that? :D
<inful> is it possible to setup kdm to switch a user that logs in to the allready running session for that user?
<inful> instead of creating a new session?
<inful> leaving the user with two sessions running
<surunveri> Anyone?
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> all day wasted wit this thing :D
<surunveri> Anyoen?
<kdelooping> hi, I am having problems with my Natty install
<kdelooping> those icons at the start are just looping ... and I dont' get into the KDE desktop
<kdelooping> I did an install to a fresh hard drive from the Kubuntu DVD
<Peace-> surunveri:
<Peace-> !grub2 | surunveri
<ubottu> surunveri: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Peace-> kdelooping: explain better
<kdelooping> I assume you want explanation of the failure point rather than my install effort.
<surunveri> to put it simply
<surunveri> i've 2 HDDs and im trying to isntall windows on the other
<surunveri> i dont have a) floppy b) cd c) usb cant boot
<Peace-> yea
<surunveri> HDD 1. has Kubuntu
<surunveri> HDD 2. Was blank
<kdelooping> Peace: ok, you know those icons that are shown in sequence when KDE is starting up?
<surunveri> I created a 1024mb FAT32 partittion on the HDD 2.
<surunveri> copied windows XP isntaller files on that partition
<surunveri> i was asking for help and go this program called ms-sys
<Peace-> kdelooping: ah know i uderstood
<surunveri> which writes DOS boot record
<surunveri> so i was supposed to write the dos boot record on HDD 2.
<surunveri> but by accident did it on HDD 1
<kdelooping> so two icons start and get hazy outline ... then the icons pause and I loop back to the first icons again
<surunveri> the new HDD appeared as dev/sda while the old appeared as dev/sdb
<u19809> Hi all, can anybody help getting akonadi back operational.  It refuses to start claiming another version is running, even when I do a reboot
<surunveri> i noticed this but somehow got mixed up and just accidentally typed in the wrong line
<kdelooping> so KDE start is looping before I get to the KDE desktop
<Peace-> kdelooping: video card?
<Peace-> surunveri: you need to restore grub on the hdd1
<kdelooping> Peace: I'm talking to you from Hardy Kubuntu ... from the same computer that the Natty Kubuntu is installed on.
<kdelooping> Peace: I just powered down my computer and switched the cable from my new hard drive back to my old hard drive.
<surunveri> Peace-:  yeah
<surunveri> but u see i cant use any live cd or anything
<kdelooping> also, the video card worked fine when I was using the live Kubuntu DVD.
<Peace-> surunveri: you would use an usb right?
<Peace-> kdelooping: the hd is full?
<surunveri> no i cant use USB either
<Peace-> if you can't use usb
<Peace-> live cd
<Peace-> or floppy
<Peace-> you can't fix it
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kdelooping> Peace: no, the brand new 2TB hard drive is empty ... and only holds the new Natty Kubuntu install
<surunveri> ok awesome
<Peace-> you need at least a usb
<surunveri> so I'm down to making SURE I can boot to DOS
<surunveri> and making sure the windows installer on the dos partition works
<kdelooping> ok, I'm getting a google hit now: Natty in loop starting X/KDE
<surunveri> and installing windows and not even being able to get kubuntu to work even if i wanted?
<surunveri> sounds awesome
<Peace-> kdelooping: some tips
<surunveri> also i've to try and not restart the computer
<surunveri> :DD
<Peace-> kdelooping: pressing CTRL ALT F1 you can get a shell login
<Peace-> kdelooping: PRESSING CTRL ALT F7  you get the old "sesssion"
<kdelooping> Peace-: yeah ... I'm switching over to F1 screen console ... and I ran "top" to see what is looping but nothing pops out. And I did "sudo shutdown -r now" to restart which works fine.
<kdelooping> so console screens are there
<Peace-> you should go where logs are
<Peace-> var log X
<Peace-> i guess
<kdelooping> ok, I'll try that
<kdelooping> I have the 2TB hdd hooked up now.
<Peace-> kdelooping: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Peace-> that could be usefull to understood
<kdelooping> I'm trying to remember the mount command. I just did a "sudo fdisk -l" and the hard drive System is "EFI GPT". That's weird.
<kdelooping> is that the new ext4?
<kdelooping> ok, mount is saying "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'" ... so my Hardy-Kubuntu doesn't know how to look at my Natty Kubuntu harddrive
<varie> halo
<Graf_Westerholt> Hallo varie
<varie> where do you come from graf?
<woodzy_> HELP! i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/dw7Latex - when i try and install GGZ gaming.
<will_> test
<abou> salu
<abou>  
<dan_l> Hi. IIs there anyway to force kubuntu to upgrade?
<James147> dan_l: from waht you what?
<James147> ^^ to what
<dan_l> James147:  10.10 to 11.04
<dan_l> James147:  I'm getting this error message when I try to upgrade.  Attempts to use the google have been futile.
<James147> dan_l: what error?
<dan_l> i'll get you the exact text:
<dan_l> James147:   Distribution upgrade process exited with code 1.
<James147> :p
<James147> dan_l: run "sudo do-release-upgrade" and pastebin the output
<dan_l> James147:  http://pastebin.com/QnU2BHii
<James147> and /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<James147> :)
<dan_l> James147:  http://pastebin.com/6ehWYLgw
<dan_l> apt.log doesn't seem to exist.
<James147> dan_l: hmm, try removing the ppas you have added (ppa-purge can do it)
<James147> ^^ seems to be failing when trying to read the firefox ppa
<dan_l> James147:  It's no longer under sources.
<James147> ^^
<dan_l> Ok.  So:  sudo ppa-purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu  ?
<James147> if thats the url you used to add it
<dan_l> James147:  is there a command to list ppa's?
 * James147 dosnt know
<dan_l> Yeah if I check my sources, I don't have the ppa listed
<dan_l> I know i had it
<woodzy_> HELP! i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/dw7Latex - when i try and install GGZ gaming.
<James147> dan_l: some sources are in the sources.d folder
<dan_l> James147:  I think I know what the problem is.  Will you be around for 20 minutes or so?
<dan_l> (I may need some hand holding because i'm computer stupid)
<James147> dan_l: probally... though I may not respond stright away :)
<James147> woodzy_: try "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<James147> woodzy_: ^^ and best to make sure your system is fully upgraded (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   << after the update)
<woodzy_> James147: i just got done applying all updates. will run it again to make sure.
<kleopatra> Hello, i have a dvd in my drive, how can i find out whats its /dev-address? mount says sr0 is unknown
<woodzy_> James147: This is the error I get when I run sudo apt-get update:   http://pastebin.com/XSQwZR0a
<dan_l> James147:  You're a genius!!  I WIN AT KUBUNTU!!!
<dan_l> Ok maybe not.
<dan_l> Perhaps I fail at kubuntu.
<katsrc> hey anyone packaging 4.6.3?
<mole_> so far 1/3 good installs from 10.10 -> 11.04
<mole_> just did my work pc but kernel locks up
<mole_> boots fine with previous kernel
<mole_> :(
<Kaspi> hello
<mole_> 67% fail
<mole_> the first one i did worked flawlessly so i went ahead and started doing all my machine, ... netbook fail graphics are too slow compared to 10.10 and work desktop fail... kernel locks up
<mole_> 11.04 looks way better though
<Kaspi> KDE can't override the look of GTK apps?
<mole_> 11.04 does...
<mole_> thunderbird is looking pimp
<Kaspi> the KDE native dialogs look pretty cool, but pidgin looks like a windows 95 app
<dan_l> Kapsi:  try kopete:)
<home_> hey kubuntu guys
<home_> How can ?I get krita 2.3.3?
<James147> Kaspi: System settings > applicaiton apearence > gtk ... try configure it there
<Graf_Westerholt> home_: sudo apt-get install krita
<James147> Kaspi: if that dosnt work see if you have .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 and .gtkrc-2.0  ^^ if your missing .gtkrc-2.0 the symlink it to .gtkrc-2.0-kde4  (ie ln -s  ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4  .gtkrc-2.0)
<home_> i am on ubuntu
<James147> ^^ ~/.gtkrc-2.0  ... though it dosnt matter if your in the homedir to begin with:)
<home_> doint have the ppa for the latest version :*(
<James147> home_: ubuntu and kubuntu share the smaae repos... and software availble to one is abilible to the other
<James147> home_: natty seems to have 2.3.3 ^^
<home_> I dont have naty
<home_> I am on maverik
<James147> home_: then upgrade to natty
<James147> home_: or you can see if the backports ppa has it...
<home_> where is the backports ppa?
<home_> ill just upgrade :/
<home_> but seriously? krita does not have its own zip?
<home_> thats pretty fail :/
<Kaspi> James147: can't even click the Configure... button there§
<James147> Kaspi: for any particular reason?
<Kaspi> James147: I don't really know why, but actually I can configure only the Oxygen style
<mole_> great
<mole_> firefox 4.01 doesn't work properly in kubuntu 11.04
<mole_> :(
<mole_> and
<mole_> complete lockup
<mole_> :(
<mole_> sysrq-b
<mole_> :(
<mole_> heh grub will only load every second boot
<BluesKaj> mole_, sudo update-grub, then reinstall firefozx
<mole_> k
<mole_> will do
<mole_> good thing this is saturday
<mole_> or else i'd be fired for wasting time using linux lol
<mole_> i also can't use kernel that ships with 11.04
<mole_> network card drive tanks it instantly on boot
<mole_> hard lock
<BluesKaj> mole_, sudo ifconfig eth0 down,  then up
<mole_> BluesKaj: it's on boot
<BluesKaj> unless it's wifi
<mole_> have to boot into 2.6.35-28
<BluesKaj> boot into the recovery
<mole_> recovery tanks
<mole_> that's how i know it's the network card coming up that tanks it
<BluesKaj> get to the tty if possible
<mole_> yeah
<mole_> i am booted
<mole_> but into previous kernel
<mole_> firefox on this machines specifically is failling
<mole_> somethin to do with javascript isn't working
<BluesKaj> yeah I ran on the previous kernel on my other pc for a while til my graphics driver was updated.
<Morfin> Ребята беда. Любунту 10.04 при установке зависает после 'раскладка клавиатуры'
<BluesKaj> mole_, check additional drivers in kmenu /apps /settings , make sure you have the recommended driver installed
<Morfin> Не туда
<BluesKaj> !ru | Morfin
<ubottu> Morfin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> BBL...dinner
<woodzy_> James147: This is the error I get when I run sudo apt-get update:   http://pastebin.com/XSQwZR0a
<mole_> i'm gonna see if i can get this kernel to boot
<mole_> lol sooo glad this is saturday
<mole_> grub failing
<mole_> kernel failing
<mole_> don't install 11.04 at work lol
<woodzy_> This is the error I get when I run sudo apt-get update:   http://pastebin.com/XSQwZR0a
<mole_> is your dns server down lol
<woodzy_> http://pastebin.com/XSQwZR0a
<mole_> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<mole_> make sure you can access your dns server
<woodzy_> # Generated by NetworkManager
<woodzy_> domain gateway.2wire.net
<woodzy_> search gateway.2wire.net
<woodzy_> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<FloodBotK1> woodzy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mole_> woodzy_: is your name server 192.168.1.1?
<mole_> doubtful
<markit> hi, I've 10.10 with ppa for latest KDE. Is it safe upgrade to 11.04?
<mole_> no
<mole_> not for work
<mole_> maybe at home
<markit> "at home"?
<markit> what are the problems?
<mole_> lol
<mole_> your mileage may vary
<mole_> 1 installaion for me went smooth
<mole_> other are complete disasters
<mole_> all running from 10.10
<markit> urgh, "disasters"!?!
<mole_> graphis drivers locking up
<mole_> slow
<mole_> otkernel locking up on bo
<mole_> kernel locking up on boot
<mole_> grub failing
<mole_> u name it
<FloodBotK1> mole_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markit> mm do you think is an upgrade problem, or 11.04 is buggy with your hardware?
<mole_> no idea
<mole_> 3 different pieces of hardware completely
<markit> I should try a live and then decide
<mole_> yeah
<mole_> i was just warning you
<mole_> cause i made the mistake of upgrading at work today
<mole_> thank goodness it is saturday
<markit> lol
<markit> yes, I know the feeling
<mole_> i might have just fixed some issues tho
<markit> "well, is just an upgrade, what could go wrong?"
<markit> and system does not boot anymore :)
<mole_> i think i worked around my issues
<mole_> i installed linux-2.6.38-8-server kernel
<mole_> the regular one wasn't booting
<markit> mmm so is the kernel that has problems with your hardware
<markit> not a "upgrade" problem due to kde and ppa
<mole_> no no
<mole_> just kubuntu specific shittyness
<mole_> oh
<mole_> graphics drivers tanking again
<mole_> it boots
<mole_> but not for long
<mole_> awesome
<FloodBotK1> mole_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markit> mole_: FloodBotK1 is asking you to write longer lines :)
<woodzy_> yes mole
<mole_> markit: i disregard it :)
<markit> any "success story" about 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade?
<mole_> yeah
<mole_> my desktop upgraded perfect and 11.04 is awesome
 * markit scratches his head and looks at his laptop with 10.10... perfect test machine
<mole_> but netbook it's way slower for graphics driver and touch pad fucking up and the other problems are with my desktop at work
<markit> btw, kde 4.6.3 released yesterday
<mole_> i can't use my computer long enough to install it right now
<mole_> so..
<mole_> fail
<markit> mole_: do you use Free video drivers?
<mole_> lol
<FloodBotK1> mole_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markit> and intel, amd or nvidia?
<mole_> i'm going to have to now i think
<mole_> nvidia
<mole_> cause i got twinview
<mole_> i don't know of nouveau does that
<IdleOne> mole_: give the enter key a rest please
<IdleOne> and please don't curse
<mole_> i can't type long lines because my touch pad randomly clicks
<mole_> will try to fix but got other 11.04 messes to clean up
<mole_> like getting my desktop to boot and run so i can work and release some software
<mole_> :)
<rwd> anyone good with openvpn
<rwd> ???
<mole_> recently kubuntu changed the way grub shows up
<mole_> how do you make it so that you can select your kernels... ubuntu made the horrible decision to disable this and it's non obvious how to remedy this due to the grub template mess
<rwd> mole: grub customizer
<mole_> set grub_default=1? in /etc/default/grub
<mole_> the variables in there aren't commented and are stupidly named
<mole_> nope
<rwd> mole: info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<mole_> rwd: 's what i don't get "grub_timeout" is set to 10
<mole_> but menu is not displayed
<mole_> makes no sense
<rwd> mole: are you trying to get other OS or just kernals?
<mole_> just kernels
<mole_> not other o/s
<mole_> or else i wouldn't be in a panic
<mole_> i just want to have my grub menu display as it has done for years but now kubuntu changed defaults and now it makes no sense how to set it back
<rwd> i'd still recommend installing the grub customization GUI (the ppa is somewhere online); it should list all available kernals to display during grub boot menu
<mole_> i hate using gui's for this stuff
<rwd> *shrug* i use what works
<mole_> i just hate when something works for years
<mole_> then breaks for no reason
<mole_> heh
<mole_> it's official -generic fails on this box
<mole_> but -server works
<rwd> have you read the boot screen carefully? if you're using grub 1.99 there's a submenu for older kernals that has to be chosen (rather then all being displayed on the main menu)
<mole_> (kernel package)
<mole_> i set it to -1 and it works
<mole_> oh and i also set grub_default to saved
<mole_> so one of those 2 made it work
<mole_> not sure why it didn't work with previous config
<mole_> who knows
<mole_> i'm just praying for no tanking now
<mole_> now to make firefox run javascript
<mole_> resizing konsole window tanks box
<mole_> :(:(
<mole_> the mac guys are gonna have a field day with this one
<mole_> arg... can't run javascript... but can operate desktop with no windows effects
<mole_> too bad it's not possible to install firefox 3.6
<mole_> do u guys remember when kde would remember your whole session and restore it on log in exactly how you left it..
<mole_> wonder what ever happenned to that
<James147> mole_: still does it
<James147> mole_: System settings > startup and shutdown > sessionmanagment
<mole_> oh i guess just chromium doesn't work with it
<mole_> nm
<James147> mole_: it does here
<mole_> just one window
<mole_> multiple windows fail
<James147> mole_: works here for all windows
<mole_> nice
<mole_> let me try again to make sure i'm not trippin'
<mole_> yeah
<mole_> for sure second window fails
<James147> mole_: test it on a new user
<mole_> oh i will
<mole_> just can't right now
<mole_> some how i gotta figure out how to make firefox 4 run javascript
<mole_> no idea how
<James147> it should ^^
<mole_> yeah it doesn't
<James147> mole_: is there an option in its preferences?
<mole_> maybe
<mole_> javascript does work on my netbook
<mole_> so not a 11.04 problem
<mole_> yeah
<mole_> okay nm lol it woanrks
<mole_> works
<mole_> i was paranoid cause i've been battling kubuntu fail all morning but yeah it was just disabled
#kubuntu 2011-05-08
<preecher> dunno where the proper place to say is but,-- i been using linux(gnome & xfce) since 2006 and it took unity to bring me to try kubuntu(kde) and lthough im still figurin out the tweaks--its KA in my book & dont know why i dint try it before
<tertl3> preecher: welcome :)
<tertl3> i recently switched to KDE as well
<mole_> kde is the best
<mole_> by far
<tertl3> i personally use a spin-off of kubuntu but that is what got me into KDE
<tertl3> KXstudio
<preecher> im like "my gosh" and im running on a 5 yr old ibm thinkpaad and its just beyond description--i can pretty much configure everything
<tertl3> KXstudio is basically a souped up Kubuntu Studio
<preecher> maaybe i need to look at it---i loathe the enviroments that require lot of "fiddleing" just to get thingfs to work and it did take me several hours to get my internal mic working
<preecher> tertl3 ive alwaays thought kde couldnt be config'd as much as gnome and was i ever WRONG--and to boot its in its default install pretty much killer as far as "candy from a stranger" goes
<hellojones> hi, I connect with my server via lan using kubuntu and smb protocoll, I can see files and copy them over, but I cannot double click on a movie on the server and let vlc play it. Kubuntu will automatically download the movie, what am I missing?
<James147> hellojones: try it with kaffeine or dragon player
<hellojones> cannot find input plugin for mrl
<hellojones> doesnt work with dragon nor vlc nor kaffeine
<uabn93> I tried installing kubuntu 3 times and everytime I try logging in it just sends me back to the login screen. Why does this happen?
<kavurt> what should i install for windows media player or winamp plugin?
<subcool> can someone help me, or point me to a chanell that can help me with my x11vnc
<areichman> kavurt: what are you trying to do?
<kavurt> areichman: i want to listen to radio online. but firefox says: missing plugins
<areichman> what site?
<areichman> kavurt: what site?
<kavurt> areichman: i'm trying to find the site. :)
<areichman> ah, sorry :-)
<areichman> did you install extra plugins from the prompt that comes up when you first try to play something?
<aperson> I'm trying to figure out why my gtk apps have nice menus that blend in with the rest of the system, *except* dropbox
<areichman> aperson: I've never used dropbox before but I had a similar problem with apps that were being run as a different user. Does it run as root or under a different user, like apache?
<aperson> it runs as my user, I believe, areichman
<aperson> I'll double check
<aperson> yep, my user
<aperson> it doesn't have its own gtkrc either
<Daxar> Hi, I just bought a used iMac (G3, I think?) with a wiped hard drive and no external hardware (keyboard, power adaptor, or mouse). I plugged in the hardware from my old Windows computer, burned the Kubuntu ISO to a CD, and was preparing to install it, but the CD drive physically won't let me stick the CD in (The spring in there pushes it back out instantly). Any help?
<subcool> hey, where can i get drivers for a dell laptop. N4020 - the webcam
<subcool> nothing comes up online
<subcool> im not too sure how to look for it other than just googleing the model
<anarkannon> ?
<aperson> is there a way suspend desktop effects via a command?
<aperson> I know there's a keyboard shortcut
<areichman> aperson: you're trying to write a bash script that will suspend desktop effects?
<aperson> answered my own question: qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin org.kde.KWin.toggleCompositing
<areichman> cool
<aperson> want to disable them before I start minecraft ;)
<gennro> hi
<varach> где я?
<varach> What is this?
<kevin__> that menas where i am
<gennro> ?
<kevin__> that means "where I am"
<varach> :) Nevermind. Its my first experience with IRC chat & Im using Linux just for one week.
<varach> And Im from Russia and my English is very poor
<varach> :)
<gennro> cool
<nata> kubuntu 11.04 is absolutely slow
<nata> mouse pointer like auto hide, vesa xorg become slow
<gennro> runs great for me
<nata> language transform become incomplete...mayb your driver is completely supported
<gennro> But I would imagine running KDE on a vesa driver would be really slow
<nata> now vesa driver is enough to support old computer to watch movie (incondition CPU speed must about 1.8)
<nata> now i upgrade to 11.04...lazy to say...
<gennro> i'm running 11.04
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi.
<nata> i know, of cause news software is stil ok
<nata> Graf_Westerholt: fine, speak what u like
<nata> dont know what happen in 11.04 cause my OS slow
<mikefmail10> Good morning all
<gennro> hi
<mikefmail10> I have been using Ubuntu for quite a while (highly impressed by it) and I have just set up Quassel for my IRC. I like what I see of it.
<gennro> thats what I am using
<gennro> like it better then xchat
<sethiroth> hello
<gennro> hi
<sethiroth> I am having trouble installing Adobe FLash
<sethiroth> player
<gennro> use firefox and install an addon called flash aid
<gennro> installs the latest flash plugin and fixes
<sethiroth> is there a way around it
<sethiroth> for chromeium
<gennro> flash aid only works in firefox but it will update the flash for the whole system
<sethiroth> hmm ok
<sethiroth> also i have this game called minecraft
<sethiroth> It runs fine on Ubuntu but on Kubuntu its slow
<sethiroth> and gittery
<gennro> minecraft uses java
<sethiroth> yes
<sethiroth> i have installed java
<sethiroth> but its laggy
<sethiroth> would you happen to know why ?
<gennro> no idea
<sethiroth> Ok
<sethiroth> I have installed flash aid and the problem still exists
<gennro> did you open flash aid and hit execute?
<sethiroth> I installed flash from the kpackagekit
<sethiroth> i get what you mean in exstentions
<sethiroth> :D
<sethiroth> thx
<gennro> work now?
<sethiroth> but is it me or does kubuntu have alot of problems
<sethiroth> yes it works
<gennro> i'm using 11.04 and it works great
<sethiroth> hmmmmmmmmm
<sethiroth> well it must be me just being new to the KDE interface
<sethiroth> Gnome3 doesnt appeal to me anymore
<sethiroth> how do i  check my version
<gennro> just hasn't had enough time for gnome 3 to mature
<gennro> no idea
<sethiroth> Anyway to isntall Sun java
<sethiroth> not open java
<sethiroth> its normally in the package manager but isnt for kubuntu
<gennro> you prolly don't have the non-free repos enabled
<sethiroth> where can i enable them
<gennro> under settings in the package manager
<sethiroth> what shall i check ?
<gennro> restricted, multiverse, and universe should be all checked
<MK```> Can I set KTorrent to not upload at all?... it seems to use 0 = unlimited
<sethiroth> where is this restricted i dont see it
<gennro> came enabled on 11.04 for me
<gennro> so i don't think you are running 11.04
<sethiroth> hmmm let me put my disk in
<sethiroth> yep its 11.04
<sethiroth> 64bit
<gennro> hmmmm
<sethiroth> any suggestions
<Snowhog> sethiroth, are you saying that you don't see sun-java6-jre in KPackagekit?
<sethiroth> yes
<gennro> here is mine http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a60/gennro/snapshot1.png
<sethiroth> i have more then you and there all ticked
<sethiroth> still no sun
<sethiroth> java
<sethiroth> meh shall i try a reinstall
<sethiroth> ?
<BBQ> hello
<sethiroth> Hey BBQ
<sethiroth> also the ball widget is sooooooo fun
<sethiroth> Why is all the Programs randomly called somthing with a k like kate
<sethiroth> Lol that does not relate with notepad
<BBQ655321> they all have to start with k
<BBQ655321> just like apple stuff has to start with i
<sethiroth> *Reinstalls K
<sethiroth> lol
<preecher> new to kubuntu---i dont see synaptic package manager anywhere is this normal & also is the kpackagekit what i use for updates
<sethiroth> i is for information ??
<sethiroth> right
<sethiroth> kpackagekit is synaptic package manger just Kified
<preecher> o ok thnks
<preecher> is it also where i do my updates?
<sethiroth> lol just before you freak out where the hell is my notepad
<sethiroth> its called Kate
<sethiroth> erm
<sethiroth> When you get updates you will see them in the taskbar right hand side
<sethiroth> its like a little Cog
<sethiroth> sign
<sethiroth> sooo yah
<sethiroth> Kpackagekit
<preecher> taking some getn used to but cant understnd why ive never tryed kde before its very nice from what ive seen so far
<sethiroth> yah also
<sethiroth> i guess the new GNome has pushed you away
<sethiroth> xD
<preecher> between the new gnome and unity yeah--went to xfce for a few but decided to take a spin on kde and i like it so im only using it now
<sethiroth> i hope gnome realize that its not what we want
<sethiroth> xD
<sethiroth> its gone more tabletized
<preecher> i hate the new gnome
<sethiroth> i think most of us switching is
<sethiroth> because of that
<sethiroth> xD
<preecher> oh you switched also
<sethiroth> lol yah but kde is giving me some problems
<sethiroth> but it seems only me
<sethiroth> xD
<sethiroth> hi keshl
<preecher> yea mine gets freaky sometimes but getn better as time goes--had  time jus getn my mic set up
<sethiroth> lol
<sethiroth> Flash was 1 hour burnt
<sethiroth> erm java burnt some time away
<izinucs> sethiroth: you can install synaptic package manager. for what it's worth I like it better then kpackagekit.. more capability
<sethiroth> and now my HDMI audio
<sethiroth> i hope it comes defualt next update
<sethiroth> lol
<preecher> im on budget audio & video so im runnin somewhat smoothly
<sethiroth> izinucs:thank you for telling me that
<izinucs> np
<sethiroth> izinucs how long you been using Kubuntu
<izinucs> sethiroth: since 4 came out.. but use gnome 2.x and unity too
<sethiroth> Nice
<berxx> im using kubuntu since I upped to natty/unity.. not impressed w the desktop///so switched..
<sethiroth> lol Unity and thingy pushed me away
<berxx> izinucs, hiya
<izinucs> sethiroth: yea.. I haven't decided on that yet.
<berxx> sethiroth, and hi\
<sethiroth> hi\ :P
<sethiroth> ?
<berxx> typo
<sethiroth> i dont get it
<berxx> I typed hi.. hit \ by accident
<sethiroth> ??
<sethiroth> oh
<sethiroth> i thought it was a command
<berxx> na
<sethiroth> for irc
<sethiroth> lol one thing i hate about KDE is the Right click and gets rid of task manager on the Kbar
<berxx> yah how to get it back?
<sethiroth> yah i figured it out
<sethiroth> :P
<sethiroth> it said wiget removed so i kinda figured
<sethiroth> it from there
<berxx> alt-d-a?
<sethiroth> nah
<sethiroth> ?
<sethiroth> is that a command or
<sethiroth> :P
<sethiroth> to get the task manager up
<berxx> yah that showed as a way to get add widgets
<berxx> alt+d, A
<gennro> http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=4847&p=52604#p52604
<sethiroth> anyways i can get Java to be as fast a Ubuntu
<sethiroth> s
<sethiroth> is openGL not installed because my drivers are not correct or somthing
<sethiroth> ??
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<sethiroth> anyone know why its running 3d stuff off the software not openGL
<preecher> i hvent looked into mine yet --i finally just disabled desktop effects since everytime i booted it gave me a notice "some effects were disabled" due to being too slow
<sethiroth> everything is fine for me
<sethiroth> its just some java games are slow
<sethiroth> but on Ubuntu its fine
<BBQ655321> Can anyone here help me with ecryptfs-utils? I'm trying to get the Private folder to appear in Kubuntu 11.04
<BBQ655321> how do I get the Private folder to show up in 11.04?
<sethiroth> sniff to my addiction to minecraft
<BBQ655321> i got minecraft working in kubuntu no problem
<BBQ655321> i installed the JDK and i was good to go
<sethiroth> tell me how and your username :p
<sethiroth> but is it slow
<BBQ655321> oh so it already works for you but its just slow?
<BBQ655321> well for me its fast but i have a fast system
<sethiroth> yah but in ubuntu its super fast
<BBQ655321> so its slow for you in kubuntu but fast in ubuntu?
<sethiroth> i mean fps of over 300+
<sethiroth> i cant even see it
<sethiroth> xD
<sethiroth> in this am bearly getting 30
<sethiroth> i really like the KDE
<sethiroth> so if possible id like to stay with it
<epimeth> I'm dying here... can't figure out how to completely purge mysql server from my system?  I forgot the root password and did a dpkg reconfigure but now I'm being told I have no create database privleges!
<sethiroth> sniff 6 fps not even 10
<epimeth> so I remove mysql-server and instal it again and the same databases appear!
<epimeth> how do I completely remove mysql server and install it again?  thanks!
<sethiroth> delete it manually ?
<sethiroth> lol thats what i would of done on windows
<sethiroth> dont know if it would apply here
<epimeth> okay......... now this is weird... just for sh!ts and giggles I tried the command line route and was able to create a new database!  Does anyone know if phpmyadmin is flakey?
<Graf_Westerholt> sethiroth, I do not know about mysql but I am sure you have to delete the configuration, not the binarys. The config stays when you remove and reinstall the binarys.
<sethiroth> wronge guy
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> epimeth, I do not know about mysql but I am sure you have to delete the configuration, not the binarys. The config stays when you remove and reinstall the binarys.
<sethiroth> fail
<preecher> epimeth dunno if this helps
<preecher> sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev libmysql-ruby
<epimeth> Graf_Westerholt: Duh :-p  how do I remove to configs?
<Graf_Westerholt> I have no idea, I never worked with mysql
<epimeth> preecher: I need to get rid of the client as well??? okay....
<epimeth> and I'm being told that this will remove half the packages in my system.....
<sethiroth> epimeth go google where is the location of the config files in mysql sever
<sethiroth> xD
<epimeth> I've been googling for half an hour... I'll check for conf files specifically now
<sethiroth> anyways the community is good :D
<sethiroth> ++++
<sethiroth> 10/10
<sethiroth> A*
<sethiroth> 1
<sethiroth> 1.00
<sethiroth> :D
<sethiroth> 110% satisfied
 * epimeth agrees
<sethiroth> flawless
<sethiroth> :D i can go on if you want
<sethiroth> xD
<sethiroth> omg the bal widget is awesome
<sethiroth> ball*
<preecher> wats it do
<Graf_Westerholt> preecher: bouncing. ;)
<sethiroth> lol fun as hell
<preecher> lol yea i have 2 goin now
<sethiroth> quick tip
<sethiroth> DONT PUT AUTO BOUNCE ON
<sethiroth> lol
<sethiroth> trsut me u cant catch it
<sethiroth> to close it
<FloodBotK1> sethiroth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Graf_Westerholt has two balls. ;)
<epimeth> heh.... I just had to clear my cookies... DAMNIT
<epimeth> what a waste
<epimeth> thanks anyway everybody!  have a splending night
<Graf_Westerholt> Night? Sunrise was three hours ago.
<sethiroth> lol
<preecher> 2am here
<sethiroth> Timezones
<sethiroth> xD
<sethiroth> 8am for me
<Graf_Westerholt> It is silly to refer to morning or evening in a world-wide chan.
<sethiroth> i am so dumb i put my ball on autobounce on top speed
<Graf_Westerholt> no problem sethiroth
<preecher> lol it goes
<sethiroth> how do i stop it
<preecher> i dunno i just x'd my desktop panels tryn to catch them
<sethiroth> omg OBILVION OF BALLS
<sethiroth> i have 100s
<sethiroth> xD
<sethiroth> sniff its the end of the world as we know
<preecher> yup
<sethiroth> my cpu is going crazy mad
<sethiroth> why o way
<sethiroth> why*
<sethiroth> did i put 100 balls on auto bounce
<sethiroth> xD
<preecher> lol
<sethiroth> am gunna restart if there not gone am going to delete my partition
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL
<sethiroth> and do a reinstall
<Graf_Westerholt> There is a solution.
<sethiroth> god its giving me a headache
<Graf_Westerholt> always
<sethiroth> PLEASE OH GOD OH MIGHTY! PLEASE
<Graf_Westerholt> I'll find. :)
<sethiroth> i thought it was slowing down but no they went faster
<sethiroth> fuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sethiroth> xD
<sethiroth> balls of steel
<sethiroth> 3fps on minecraft
<sethiroth> :(
<sethiroth> ubuntu 300+
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 300 in mysql-query-browser (Ubuntu) "reproducible segfault in "edit" mode for a query" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300
<sethiroth> nope no change still lots of ballz
<Graf_Westerholt> sethiroth: try to kill plasma-desktop at system-monitor.
<sethiroth> i did :D
<sethiroth> it works
<sethiroth> thx
<Graf_Westerholt> fine :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Now you have no balls anyomer, sethiroth. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> *anymore
<sethiroth> awww
<sethiroth> lool
<jmut> hi. how do I control startup services etc. some services like apache/mysql I want to start on demand only and not on system boot
<jmut> where can I read on howto start/stop manually and configure boot startup things
<valorie> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<valorie> jmut ^^^
<Graf_Westerholt> Apache and mysql are not KDE-Programs.
<jmut> valorie: !!? would like to asume there is no KDE at all.
<jmut> valorie: konsole way...server wise approach
<jmut> in other way... should I use    etc.. update-rc.d to configure startup services.  and service [name] start/stop   to handle manually things
<martinjh99> Can I use the Desktop Live CD to install on LVM?
<sethiroth> yo
<sethiroth> hey Preecher
<vmsiam> my softwar management icon got missing from the system settings Kubuntu 11.04. How can i restore it?
<Peace-> vmsiam: i guess dpkg recofingure read this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.html
<vmsiam> thanks peace will have a go at it
<sethiroth> Drivers for ATi RAdeon HD 3000
<sethiroth> Not working
<Peace-> sethiroth: so
<lagerimsi> hi there - anyone has experiences with irda? most of the buttons on my remote control worked out of the box - now (after upgrade) nothing works anymore - even assigning the buttons per hand doesn't - irw gives me the right buttons and symbol in taskbar reacts after pressing button - but assigned keys via D-Bus or even templates don't work
<ubuntu> hi
<lagerimsi> hi
<meNtha> just a question
<meNtha> i have a windiws xp
<Peace-> so...
<meNtha> i want to intall kubuntu, but i dont want to delete xp
<meNtha> i have to make new partiton<
<Peace-> meNtha: just boot form kubuntu , there is an automatic partion stuff
<Peace-> meNtha: you will not loose anything
<meNtha> and if i installed kubuntu, possiblz some windows system problems<
<Peace-> linux will understand how to do that
<meNtha> ah
<meNtha> ok
<Peace-> if you don't trust linux
<meNtha> but
<Peace-> you ca download some iso that has gparted or partion manager
<meNtha> how much space i need
<Peace-> i guess i have a link
<meNtha> ?
<meNtha> 15 gb is enogh<
<Peace-> meNtha:   i guess 10-15 gig for the system
<lagerimsi> mentha: no problem install via cd and make an automatic installation it will autromatically resize the windows partition and make a new one (in real: two swap and root) for linux
<Peace-> meNtha: actually i have 7 gig for the system
<Peace-> or less i dunno xD
<meNtha> ok
<Peace-> the best partions is this
<Peace-> windows , 10 gig for / (root partion the system in other words)
<meNtha> and if i want to use kubuntu, just enter to the boot menu, and it starts, or what?
<Peace-> a partion called swap
<Peace-> that is like a ram on the hardisk ...
<Peace-> should be ~ like your ram
<Peace-> and then /home , the data  partion
<Peace-> my configuration it's this
<Peace-> 10 gig for the system (/ mount point)
<Peace-> 1.5 gig of swap (i have 1.5 of ram )
<meNtha> so, if i installed the kubuntu, evrzrhing is the same, just i can start kubuntu on start?
<Peace-> and then 100gig of /home
<Peace-> meNtha: at the start boot manager will run
<Peace-> you can choose windows or linux
<Peace-> if you dont' see anything
<Peace-> please SHIFT
<Peace-> to enter on the menu
<Peace-> meNtha: that is the menu http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/grub2.jpg
<lagerimsi> mentha: install - let resize your partition - mybe you want to adjust the gigabytes it reserves (10 Gig is enough) - install - after installation you boot into grub -  the bootmanager - there you can choose wich system to start
<meNtha> oh, fine :)
<meNtha> im a totally noob in linux
<meNtha> so
<Peace-> meNtha: read before ...
<meNtha> what i should to intall?
<Peace-> meNtha: for what?
<meNtha> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<meNtha> so, wich is the easier?
<Peace-> meNtha: kubuntu is ubuntu kernel (that recognize the hardware) with kde interface
<Peace-> meNtha: ubuntu is ubuntu kernel (that recognize the hardware) with unity interface
<Peace-> meNtha: right now i guess you will find  kde more windows liek
<Peace-> i have kubuntu right now
<lagerimsi> you can also try linux using the cd  (just boot and choose "try") - it's very slow but you can test it - from there you can also install it
<lagerimsi> with a graphical interface
<meNtha> i trz the kubuntu beacause im a kvirc user :)
<Peace-> meNtha: that is my kubuntu xD http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/08/plasma-desktopkM1729.jpg
<meNtha> yes i know, im in try mode with a live cd :)
<Peace-> well it's like mac but it's kubuntu xD
<Graf_Westerholt> Hello Peace-
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: hey
<meNtha> hehe, totally mac, but very nice :)
<Peace-> meNtha: well i doing a javascript to get the layount for kde
<Peace-> mac layount
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> layout
<meNtha> hm
<lagerimsi> hm? - you can change tha
<lagerimsi> t
<Peace-> what?
<meNtha> okay i will go back to windows, make some space, and than i gonna intall kubuntu :)
<meNtha> thanks for info
<lagerimsi> don't have to
<Peace-> have luck
<lagerimsi> it will automatically resizre your partition
<lagerimsi> ?!?
<lagerimsi> but much fun with it :)
<lagerimsi> again:  anyone has experiences with irda? most of the buttons on my remote control worked out of the box - now (after upgrade) nothing works anymore - even assigning the buttons per hand doesn't - irw gives me the right buttons and symbol in taskbar reacts after pressing button - but assigned keys via D-Bus or even templates don't work
<meNtha> lagerimsi: yes, but i have to make some space, my winch is fulll :)
<meNtha> so
<lagerimsi> mentha: ok have fun
<meNtha> i will be back soon
<meNtha> thanks
<meNtha> bze
<Peace-> lagerimsi: wait i have a guy with that experience but it's italian
<meNtha> bye
<FloodBotK1> meNtha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> her is
<lagerimsi> peace: i dont speak italian
<lagerimsi> :(
<Peace-> lagerimsi: xD i know i am italian too
<Peace-> but we can speak english
<lagerimsi> ok nice
<Peace-> lagerimsi: sorry he is gone  , maybe after lauch he comes back
<Peace-> i leave too eat time :P
<lagerimsi> Peace: ok
<lagerimsi> good apetite
<sethiroth> Need help installing offical Ati readeon HD 3000 drivers
<Peace-> jockey-kde doesn't help
<Peace-> ?
<sethiroth> i want offical driver
<sethiroth> xD
<sethiroth> not the open one
<sethiroth> it preforms better
<Peace-> sethiroth: you can get the other driver from that ...
<sethiroth> ??
<sethiroth> dont understand
<Peace-> sethiroth: jockey-kde can enable drivers...
<Peace-> proprietary and non-proprietaay
<sethiroth> dude thanks so much
<sethiroth> how do i add a icon to a jar file ?
<sethiroth> erm i got this error with jocky
<sethiroth> System error
<sethiroth> install achives fail
<meNtha> re
<meNtha> Peace-: r u here?
<meNtha> there is a little problem
<meNtha> or lagerimsi ?
<Peace-> meNtha: ya
<meNtha> so
<Peace-> si
<meNtha> im try to intall kubuntu with wubi
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> it will not work well
<Peace-> but if you wanna try...
<meNtha> im tried
<meNtha> and it doesnt works
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> meNtha: have you tried with livecd ?
<meNtha> im rebooted the szstem, and wasnt boot screen
<Peace-> meNtha: boot from the cd
<meNtha> can u write the steps< i dont want to loose mz win with mz data/s
<meNtha> idk whz wasnt boot screen... :(
<Peace-> meNtha: ok you have not to be scared,
<Peace-> meNtha: if you wanna try the livecd there is not problem
<Peace-> just burn the iso image
<Peace-> put on the cd
<Peace-> and reboot
<Peace-> reboot and make sure cd it's selected before Hard disk
<Peace-> so it will load kubuntu and not windows
<Peace-> the live cd is very easy to use and you have not to install it
<meNtha> yeah, im on the live cd right now
<meNtha> and kubuntu is fuckin good
<meNtha> :D
<RurouniJones> Anyone know any linux programs that will crawl and download an entire website?
<Peace-> meNtha: you like it! ? so if everytthing work :) it will too after the installation
<Peace-> meNtha: the kernel what  recognize your hardware it's the same on the live cd
<Peace-> if you install it will be used on the computer locally
<Peace-> meNtha: if you are scared you can create a new partition
<Peace-> just a second a i wll give you a live cd to partizionize
<meNtha> ok, but if i instal lwith wubi, after rebooting wasnt bott screen to choose beetwen win and kubuntu, so this is my problem
<Peace-> meNtha: http://sourceforge.net/projects/partitionman/files/partitionmanager-live-cd/1.0.3/KDE_Partition_Manager_1.0.3_LiveCD.i686-1.0.3.iso/download
<meNtha> im gonna try
<liamdawe_> hi all#
<lagerimsi> again:  anyone has experiences with irda? most of the buttons on my remote control worked out of the box - now (after upgrade) nothing works anymore - even assigning the buttons per hand doesn't - irw gives me the right buttons and symbol in taskbar reacts after pressing button - but assigned keys via D-Bus or even templates don't work
<lagerimsi> Peace: is your friend here?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<meNtha> re
<meNtha> Peace-:
<meNtha> if i start from intall cd
<meNtha> and i choose automatic
<meNtha> it delete windows?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> meNtha: it will not delet windows
<meNtha> ok
<meNtha> just intall automatic, and it will be good? :D
<Peace-> meNtha: but there 1% that something could get wrong
<Peace-> meNtha: should be
<Peace-> meNtha: have you made a backup?
<Peace-> meNtha: i never did a backup
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> but maybe voltage could get down
<Peace-> or something like that
<Peace-> meNtha: after you have installed read this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<Peace-> i go bye bey
<meNtha> valaki magyar?
<BluesKaj> !hu | meNtha
<ubottu> meNtha: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<meNtha> ty
<HPP> hi
<Graf_Westerholt> Hello HPP.
<HPP> can you install kubuntu on mac?
<Graf_Westerholt> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<HPP> thank you
<Graf_Westerholt> np
<amichair> so, has the upgrade from Maverick to Natty been smooth for everyone?
<Peace-> amichair: no
<BluesKaj> amichair, it's never smooth for everyone
<amichair> some are smoother than others...
 * Peace- has never upgraded
<amichair> always clean install? or u working on an ancient system?
<amichair> I upgraded my netbook, desktop effects no longer work (I opened a bug, and it was closed the next day as invalid. sheesh.)
<amichair> so I'm deliberating whether to upgrade my desktop (more sensitive) or wait some more
<Peace-> amichair: well i don't like upgrade
<Peace-> i want be sure the system will work well
<amichair> I've been upgrading since Intrepid, iirc - most of the upgrades went smooth. Maverick a little less.
<Peace-> amichair: i install alpha system :)
<Peace-> test report bugs
<amichair> hehe
<Peace-> and so on...
<Peace-> i guess i will install 11.10 when there will be the alpha
<Peace-> xD
<amichair> I do that in virtualbox, no need to mess up my main work/home/server machine
<Peace-> well , i have 10gig   100 home and 10 another partion
<Peace-> 1 stable , home , unstable
<martinjh99> Good afternoon!
<amichair> I haven't gotten the upgrade notification on my desktop though, strange (on netbook it came up the day of the release)
<amichair> I asked here, but never got an answer of how to get the update notifications to work properly
<martinjh99> Just installing 11.04 on an eeepc 901 netbook and I get the netbook shell rather than the standard desktop - any way I can get the standard desktop once installed? or at least a pointer to instructions?
<amichair> maybe it broke in one of the previous upgrades :-)
<amichair> martinjh99: when you say netbook shell, do you mean the netbook GUI, or a command line prompt?
<martinjh99> the gui - it installs and works fine :) I just prefer the standard desktop even on the netbook - Had 10.04 on there and that worked fine!
<amichair> martinjh99: in system settings -> workspace, select the desktop workspace
<martinjh99> thanks amichair  - not quite finished installing yet so will try when done!
<martinjh99> USB sticks are slow.... ;)
<amichair> I use the desktop workspace on the netbook too. The netbook gui is much less usable on a netbook, for me
<amichair> I find it requires much more touchpad movements, which is less convenient
<amichair> though I didn't check it out in Natty yet, maybe it got better :-)
<Peace-> amichair: try the menu bar
<Peace-> i mean
<Peace-> amichair: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/08/plasma-desktopdr1729.jpg
<Peace-> amichair: look at the panel
<Peace-> there is settings and so on ..
<Peace-> i guess it' s better this
<HPP> is there a software that allows you to run windows apps on linux, (not virtualbox or VWware)?
<amichair> Peace-: is that for martinjh99?
<amichair> !wine | HPP
<ubottu> HPP: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Peace-> amichair: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/08/plasma-desktoplX1729.jpg
<HPP> thanx amichair
<Peace-> amichair: no for you because i guess menu bar it' sbetter for netbook
<martinjh99> Peace- how did you get that bottom bar?
<Peace-> martinjh99: add widget on the panel
<Peace-> martinjh99: search for menu bar
<Peace-> martinjh99: if you can't get it you have to install plasma-widget-menubar i guess
<amichair> Peace-: thanks, I'll check it out too
<Peace-> martinjh99: something like taht
<martinjh99> ah ok cool :) will check it out
<Peace-> martinjh99: anwyway you should get plasma-widget
<martinjh99> whats your style and window manager style?
<Peace-> martinjh99: xD
<Peace-> martinjh99: one moment
<amichair> Peace-: and how do u get that menu on top? I just see a drop-down main menu in the corner
<Peace-> amichair: as i said , panel==> add widget ==> add menu bar
<Peace-> amichair: if you have not just install plasma-widget
<Peace-> filter on kpackagekit
<amichair> oh, I thought that was about the bar in the bottom
<Peace-> you should find plasma-wdiget-menubar
<Peace-> amichair: that is daisy widget
<Peace-> sudo  plasma-widget-daisy
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> martinjh99: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/08/plasma-desktopee1729.jpg
<martinjh99> thanks all...
<amichair> Peace-: apparently the menu widget is there by default, but in its settings you need to uncheck the 'use button form factor' setting (on by default)
<Peace-> amichair: uncheck
<Peace-> amichair: then open a new istance of dolphin
<Peace-> if an application is alread opened it doesn't work but if you open a new istance
<amichair> yes, I did - just mentioned that it does not need to be installed, and the default settings do need to be changed
<Peace-> menu bar should it work
<amichair> for the next guy that asks :-)
<Peace-> xD well i have my blog and right now i am writing a tutorial
<Peace-> for mac style
<Peace-> i did for the gnome2 style and now it's time for mac
<amichair> how do I minimize a window? the button's gone
<HPP> peace what is your blog..
<Peace-> amichair: mm screenshot?
<Peace-> HPP: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/kde-configure-panels-in-gnome-way-configure-kde-desktop-for-each-user/
<HPP> thnx
<amichair> daisy ain't working too great
<amichair> sometime I see only the top half
<amichair> when selecting an open application, it shows all open apps not just the selected one
<amichair> and I can't get the bar to show again unless I minimize all open apps
<amichair> except there's no minimize button :-)
<amichair> I think I'll switch back to desktop workspace for now, will give it another shot when I have the time
<Peace-> amichair: you have to set
<BluesKaj> amichair, in the panel moresettings choose always visible
<amichair> I don't see such an option on daisy
<Peace-> amichair: get some time and see well :)
<amichair> also, after making the top menu not in one button (the setting from before), now the rest of my indicators etc. are overwriting each other
<BluesKaj> daisy?
<Peace-> amichair: screenshot
<amichair> BluesKaj: that's the bottom panel we're talking about, Peace- just introduced it
<BluesKaj> if you used the default plasma panel, then maybe you do what you want :)
<BluesKaj> culd
 * BluesKaj curses
<amichair> BluesKaj: I will, as soon as I switch back to desktop workspace :-)
<BluesKaj> damn KB!
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> BluesKaj: this is the fist time i ssee you write damn hhahaha
<BluesKaj> those dinky launchers are ok , but they don't do what a real panel does ...eye candy yes , practical ? maybe not so much
<amichair> does alt-prtsc work, or do I need to open screenshot app?
<amichair> (if I touch it, the menu changes...)
<Peace-> amichair: stamp
<Peace-> amichair: if doesn't systesettings shortcuts
<amichair> what's stamp?
<Peace-> amichair: instead of alt stamp you should use only stamp
<Peace-> amichair: ksnapshot it's the progrma
<amichair> stamp == PrtSc?
<BluesKaj> prtscn key works here
 * BluesKaj stops damning his KB :)
<amichair> ah yes, got it
<amichair> there's a nice feature on Windows where prtsc gets a full screen snapshot, and alt+prtsc gets a snapshot of the active window only. quite useful
<amichair> though come to think of it, in this case I need the full screen :-P
<amichair> which is the image pastebin de jour?
<eristikophiles> hey anyone mind telling me how large a boot volume should be on a netbook with a hd size of 248986MB ?
<eristikophiles> i'm setting up encrypted w/ an LVM.. so it seems to want a default "root" LV. i'm adding another LV "stor" for files only
<eristikophiles> i was thinking 20% of the drive for "root" but that's like 49GB and seems big..
<Peace-> eristikophiles: :S
<Peace-> root need 10-15gig
<Peace-> home can be 100gig
<amichair> ok, here we go: http://imagebin.org/152332
<Peace-> swap = ram
<James147> swap = very very slow ram ^^
<Peace-> amichair: oh you use that
<amichair> and http://imagebin.org/152333
<eristikophiles> yeah swap is already accounted for automatically
<Peace-> James147: well it's the hd
<eristikophiles> the guided setup isn't set up for multiple partitions though.. :) i want multiple partitions *and* encryption
<grusum> when will the KDE 4.6.3 updates be in the repositories that were released on the 6th?
<eristikophiles> Peace-- thanks btw.. but do i really need that much space in /home?
<eristikophiles> i'm not storing any data on there, it'll only be for config files
<Peace-> eristikophiles: nope
<Peace-> eristikophiles: i mean
<Peace-> i use /home so huge because in this way
<Peace-> if i do something of weird on the system and i want install again the system
<Peace-> i have only to format 10-15 gig
<Peace-> and the user settings are kept
<eristikophiles> yeah, that's fine for the /root
<Peace-> on the home
<eristikophiles> but i will have *another* space for data after /home
<Peace-> that it's eve the storage partition
<eristikophiles> i will call it /stor
<Peace-> :) i have an home
<Peace-> and in the home there is /home/shared
<yofel> grusum: 4.6.3 got delayed, they'll be out when it's released
<Peace-> so everyuser can read the stuff
<eristikophiles> well, how big should /home be to just handle like, the config files and such?
<eristikophiles> i'm the only user on this box :)
<Peace-> eristikophiles: so you can use 10-15 gig for the system and the home
<Peace-> :)
<grusum> yofel: tu
<eristikophiles> hm
<eristikophiles> ok cool thanks
<amichair> Peace-: gave u the screenshots above, now will switch back to desktop
<James147> eristikophiles: the root drive will never go above 10gig on most computer... 15 gigs is good for most setups... if you really want to be safe go with 20.... but more then that isnt really needed at all unless you are adding things manually (such as a website or something) ^^ /home is there a good place you just you the test of the disk
<Peace-> ok
<yofel> hm... or maybe they just didn't send a mail...
<eristikophiles> James147- thanks.. i'm really asking about the /home dir relative to storage space
<eristikophiles> but i put 17gb in both /root and /home
<eristikophiles> the rest is in /stor
<James147> eristikophiles: most use /home as storage space
<eristikophiles> i want a distinct storage space :)
<James147> eristikophiles: then you dont really need more then a few gigs
<eristikophiles> hm
<James147> eristikophiles: if there
<James147> if taht
<James147> ^^
<eristikophiles> how big should it be for just config files then?
<eristikophiles> 15?
<eristikophiles> i still haven't finalized the partitioning. i can change it
<James147> eristikophiles: well, for everything except the nepomuk db it should fit in sice one gig easy... nepomuk db can run up to a few gigs though... soo 15 would be plenty
<eristikophiles> hm
<eristikophiles> what's nepomuk do again?
<eristikophiles> oh file indexing?
<eristikophiles> i don't need that lol
<James147> eristikophiles: index files and store metadata about files
<amichair> oh no!
<amichair> I can't get back to my desktop workspace!
<eristikophiles> amichair- first step: breathe
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, my / is 14.6G ,and I still have 6.6G available
<amichair> whether I apply the netbook or desktop in system settings, I end up getting the netbook :-(
<eristikophiles> BluesKaj- thanks
<eristikophiles> this is the first time i've tried to set up a drive this way.. normally i'd follow a setup with / and /home, but i like the idea of retaining a distinct storage area
<amichair> eristikophiles: thanks, will do :-)
<eristikophiles> meh, i suppose i'll leave nepomuk alone
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, what appeals to you about another storage area , safety ?
<amichair> well, a reboot got me back to the desktop. Kubuntu is catching up to Windows ;-)
<eristikophiles> well two things, 1- these are logical volumes which will be encrypted. i don't see a reason to encrypt my settings in /home. 2- i want to ensure that i don't overwrite my normal data storage when upgrading the o/s ever
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, sounds like a case for a seperate backup drive :)
<eristikophiles> it's a netbook
<eristikophiles> i'm just being picky about it :)
<eristikophiles> in fact, i don't have my normal data drives encrypted but i probably should since they're portable
<eristikophiles> i need to do a thorough backup and then i'll see about that
<James147> eristikophiles: kubuntu dosnt overwrite /home when you reinstall... even if its on the same partition as / (assuming you dont format it)
<eristikophiles> ..but i want my netbook data storage to be opaque in case anyone stole the thing
<BluesKaj> well, if it's work/office data . yes
<eristikophiles> James147- it did though because this box was not on the net, and i used the alternate installer cd
<eristikophiles> any data. if i can encrypt in this manner, why not? :)
<James147> eristikophiles: also... if your only encrypting your /data drive then it not goign to provide much protection... you also need to encrtpy /tmp and swap and also /home (config files can contain allot of infomation about stuff)
<James147> eristikophiles: dont know about the alternitive installer, but as long as you dont format the drive /home is on the isntaller should delete it... that is assuming the manual option as the other options format the drive
 * BluesKaj noticed  that some of the newer workspace window decors slow the desktop effects , or make them herky jerky
<eristikophiles> the alternative installer already erased my /home drive
<eristikophiles> anyway i decided a bit back to throw out the data on this box and start fresh anyway so there's nothing on there now
<liamdawe_> so how's everyone finding kubuntu 11.04?
<asraniel> liamdawe_: no problems on my desktop machine. holding it back for now on the laptop, just to be sure (thats where i'm actually working on, don't want to break it)
<amichair> liamdawe_: desktop effects stopped working on my netbook. holding it back on the desktop which I work on
<amichair> other than that seems ok
<Graf_Westerholt> liamdawe_: some problems here: printer is not using black ink, birthdays are not shown, sometimes freezing.
<rsx> hi. can anyone tell me how can i acces konqueror cache
<eristikophiles> this is a bit more complex than i thought at first
<eristikophiles> and is making less and less sense
<eristikophiles> i need a good guide but the net is not helping lol
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, heh my HP printer won't work at all. even with new carts installed it tells me  they are low and it quits
<Graf_Westerholt> My HP 5610 works, but only using one cartrige.
<Graf_Westerholt> *cartidge
<Graf_Westerholt> Either black or colour.
<Graf_Westerholt> I have this problem for two years.
<James147> eristikophiles: you following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto ?
<liamdawe_> my only problem is that kopete tends to crash when i have it minimized to messaging menu, it just doesnt want to restore its window after a while of not using it, anyone else get that?
<eristikophiles> thanks james
<eristikophiles> that does help
<eristikophiles> though right now i've decided that i need to use the regular installer cd rather than the alternate
<Graf_Westerholt> liamdawe_, kopete works fine here.
<eristikophiles> which means that i need to mount my storage drives on this box
<eristikophiles> which i can't manage to do it seems :)
<liamdawe_> hmm maybe i should run it from terminal just to see if i get any error
<liamdawe_> gah running it from terminal just boots it up and then doesnt keep it in terminal :\
<amichair> has guarddog been removed from Natty?
<amichair> !find guarddog
<ubottu> Found: guarddog
<amichair> !show guarddog
<amichair> !info guarddog natty
<BluesKaj> !guarddog
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<amichair> BluesKaj: any idea why it was removed from Natty? (am I reading this right? is this a bug?)
<amichair> !info guarddog maverick
<ubottu> guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 506 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<BluesKaj> amichair, I just checked synaptic , it's not listed
<amichair> boy, am I glad I didn't upgrade my desktop, or I would have found this out the hard way
<BluesKaj> amichair, dunno, must be replaced some other app
<amichair> is there any recommended replacement? why was it removed?
<BluesKaj> amichair, there are several diff apps listed under firewall
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<BluesKaj> oops
<amichair> heh
<amichair> that's what I thought too :-)
<delac> any way to make Kate open new window if the current workspace doesn't have one open already?
<BluesKaj> well, ufw enable will , but then you probly should cofig it first
<amichair> the reason for using guarddog is that it was a simple and usable gui for simple-medium complexity rules
<Snowhog> amichair: Read http://www.gerixsoft.com/blog/ubuntu/natty-guarddog
<BluesKaj> amichair, are you behind a router...it's usually the best FW anyway
<amichair> BluesKaj: thanks, I jus saw that - but I dislike doing unsupported stuff (too much maintenance headaches)
<amichair> Snowhog: yeah, but this box also serves as a webserver, mail server, svn server, etc... would rather keep it nice and tight
<atdprhs> Hello everyone, I'm using ubuntu, I know that this channel is mainly for kubuntu but in ubuntu channel there is no one can answer my question but I know that ubuntu and kubuntu are nearly same, so I'm gonna drop in my question and anyone can help me, please help me
<atdprhs> Hey, I have installed ubuntu on HP Pavilion DV6 which has the mouse touch pad is completely as a mouse moving, like no buttons but there is a lines that represents where I can either left click something or right click it, so after ubuntu installation, I cannot right click anything in ubuntu, but in windows I can! Any help???
<gennro> no idea
<atdprhs> I just need some help... I know that this is not for ubuntu, but i'm stuck on that problem and I can't get help from ubuntu channel cuz no one answers me...
<BluesKaj> !synaptiks
<atdprhs> gennro: I know its weird, but my mouse touch pad words perfect on windows... but I think Ubuntu doesn't have anything that defines that kind of mouse pad which has no buttons (It has but you can move the mouse through move your finger from over the buttons...
<atdprhs> so nobody knows anything about that problem?
<gennro> I would try the forums
<BluesKaj> atdprhs, havn't heard of it before , your laptop has no toachpad buttons ?
<srinux> GAYS
<srinux> GAYS
<FloodBotK1> srinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> err touchpad buttons
<srinux> http://territoriogamers.com/sanjose
<srinux> http://territoriogamers.com/sanjose
<srinux> http://territoriogamers.com/sanjose
<FloodBotK1> srinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowhog> Okay mod's, srinux is either a bot, or just a spammer.
<atdprhs> BluesKaj: it has buttons but there is a colored white line that is vertical and horizontal that represents where your buttons are
<atdprhs> BluesKaj: so basically you still can move the mouse when you move your finger over the buttons like their not there
<srinux> not just a bot
<atdprhs> BluesKaj: you know what I mean?
<srinux> im #freenode bot
<srinux> im your fucking mothers bot
<BluesKaj> atdprhs, what model laptop ?
<BluesKaj> !op | srinux
<ubottu> srinux: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<atdprhs> HP Pavilion DV6
<srinux> im your idiot fucking gay sucker lamer idiot fucking GAY NIGGER BOT
<atdprhs> BluesKaj: would you like me to look for a picture of my laptop over google to give it to you so you can get the full image?
<Snowhog> Tm_T: Thank you.
<BluesKaj> atdprhs, not necessary , I'm afraid I don't know how to help ...seems like a very odd situation
<atdprhs> thanks BluesKaj, appreciated :-)
<Snowhog> atdprhs: double-tapping doesn't work?
<meNtha> re
<meNtha> Peace-: i'm on kubuntu finally :)
<meNtha> thx 4 help
<yofel> kde 4.6.3 packages out for natty http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-463
<eristikophiles> wellp, i've got *most* things working normally at least
<eristikophiles> sound refuses to work
<eristikophiles> trying to use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 but i've followed the steps and it seems to not help
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, do you have pulseaudio installed, sometimes it's the culprit and needs to be configured (or removed if configuring it still doesn't work)
<tommis> how can i get ark to open iso images?
<BluesKaj> tommis, what do want to do with the isos ?
<tommis> open them
<tommis> duh
<eristikophiles> yeah i have pulseaudio installed
<BluesKaj> tommis, I never opened iso images with ark , don't think it's capable
<eristikophiles> i was just looking at packages.. wasn't sure what to do there
<tommis> yeh i found out...
<tommis> but is there a plugin of some sort, or alternative
<preecher> tommis not sure if this would work but what about "furius iso mount"
<tommis> i think it is an gkt app..
<tommis> gtk*
<BluesKaj> tommis, normally iso will play on vlc if they're media , otherwise they are mean't to be burned to a cd or dvd
<tommis> well i don't weel like wasting dvds
<BluesKaj> what's on the iso ?
<tommis> some files
<tommis> i need a few
<yofel> well, you could mount the iso with 'mount -o loop <image> /mnt' to access it
<yofel> then you can just use dolphin to browse through /mnt
<BluesKaj> cool yofel , I learned something new today
<tommis> why /mnt?
<cannavist> unity has driven me into the arms of kde
<tommis> why not in the /media/<something>
<yofel> that's the multi-purpose mount point that's usually empty, you can mount it anywhere
<tommis> cool, will try
<eristikophiles> i removed pulseaudio, didn't seem to help, reinstalled.. same
<eristikophiles> how do i 'configure' it?
<eristikophiles> i mean, phonon is the only audio config thing i can find
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, there's a GUI for pulseaudio , forgotten what it's called now
<yofel> there's pavucontrol (gtk)
<eristikophiles> aplay -l says no soundcards found; lspci -v shows a soundcard
<yofel> wait, alsamixer doesn't show one either?
<eristikophiles> modprobe does *not* show a match to that card
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, open alsamixer in the terminal , see if it lists a sound card
<eristikophiles> alsamixer in console? it needs an argument.
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, install alsa-base
<paolone1>  Hi. I use rosegarden 10.4.2 on ubuntu. timidity works fine, but I don't hear any sound with  rosegarden. what can I do?
<eristikophiles> alsa-base is installed
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, was it installed or did you just install it ?
<eristikophiles> no it already was
<BluesKaj> and alsmixer doesn't open in the terminal ?
<eristikophiles> nope
<eristikophiles> i ran man alsamixer.
<eristikophiles> it basically only lets you *set* what card you want
<BluesKaj> run just alsamixer
<eristikophiles> yeah
<BluesKaj> hmm, I wonder if alsa-utils will help
<eristikophiles> i ran man alsamixer because i didn't know what args it wanted. and apparently it wants either a card or device for me to select
<eristikophiles> it doesn't seem like it, my card is snd-hda-intel
<eristikophiles> it's built into the mobo
<Snowhog> eristikophiles: alsamixer does not require any arguments.
<BluesKaj> or any
<Snowhog> eristikophiles: I have an hda Intel onboard sound chip as well: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mahi_> hi guys, I have used only windows before. I am a brand new user in kubuntu. I need a software which works exactly like dreamwaver.exe; can any one tell me name of the software and how can I get that??
<Snowhog> mahi_: You can take a look at either Quanta or Kompozer, both of which are available for installation via KPackagekit or from the console.
<mahi_> snowhog: would you please tell me what is the command for quanta?
<eristikophiles> hanuman% alsamixer
<eristikophiles> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<eristikophiles> also, man alsamixer insists that it needs arguments
<Snowhog> eristikophiles: What version of Kubuntu and KDE are you running?
<eristikophiles> i just upgraded to 11.04
<eristikophiles> which is what broke my sound
<eristikophiles> anyway, my netbook is also being incredibly annoying
<eristikophiles> but i think i can fix that issue myself
<amichair> eristikophiles: when I upgraded to Maverick I had a bunch of sound problems, and removing pulseadio fixed everything. For what it's worth...
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, don't run the manual (man) with alsamixer ..alsmixer opens itself within the terminal, it doesn't require arguments of any kind
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, and do you have a the small speaker icon (kmix) in the panel ?
<eristikophiles> yeah there was a way to switch to normal panels
<eristikophiles> amichair- i tried that. didn't change anything
<eristikophiles> yes, i'm running kmix already
<eristikophiles> i always run it
<eristikophiles> ..insisting that alsamixer will run without args is kind of silly. it won't. it's not. i type "alsamixer" and *nothing happens* well, i get an error
<eristikophiles> repeating that it doesn't need args to me is also not helping
<BluesKaj> click on the mixer button on kmix ...see how many ctrls show up
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, well you weren't responding , so i had to make those suggestions
<eristikophiles> i have one playback device, "dummy output", no capture devices, 2 playback streams "event sounds" and "java: audio stream", no capture streams
<eristikophiles> but i told you several times that alsamixer wasn't running
<eristikophiles> normally a "java: audio stream" corresponds to a java app using audio
<eristikophiles> like skype
<eristikophiles> which may well be what that is
<eristikophiles> this "dummy output" crap is new though.
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, nm , you kept mentionng man ...I assumed your typing man alsamixer ...and we don't know what knowledge you have in Linux so sometimes these misunderstandings happen
<eristikophiles> s'ok
<eristikophiles> anyway my netbook has internet it looks like.. i just have to re-build my panels
<eristikophiles> it was all netbook-edition looking *shudder*
<eristikophiles> i really hope my wifi card is supported now
<eristikophiles> ..but the audio issue on this box is still more irksome for now
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, well try installing asla-utils as well
<BluesKaj> BBL
<eristikophiles> ok
<eristikophiles> oh, it was already installed
<baijupv> why my wireless not get connecting...it always says configuring interface.
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, din't realize it's a netbook , they seem to have probs I'm not famliar with.
<baijupv> nobody here to help
<gennro> nope
<BluesKaj> baj we need to know what you'vbe tried so far , have you tried to configure network manager settings?
<BluesKaj> gennro, nice
<gennro> guess people don't relize there is a forum with a ton of information
<Graf_Westerholt> Bye.
<secret_junglist> having a strange issue - when I visit a site with some embedded media, such as a youtube vid, an image of the vid becomes visible in other applications
<Egy-loveR> hello
<Egy-loveR> anyone from Egypt
<DarthFrog> #fedora
<DarthFrog> Oops.  My bad, sorry.
<gomiboy> fedora... can't be forgiven :)
<DarthFrog> I run it on my client's servers.
<gomiboy> just joking, differences make linux strong :)
<shane4ubuntu> what is the best software to record audio in KDE?  As a Gnome user I always used Audacity, is there a better option for K?  Also, it doesn't seem to be seeing my input :(
<len> Does anyone know how to prevent programs from opening in the background instead of the foreground?  The file chooser dialog always starts in the background if I bring it up more than once.  Example:  I'm in a web-based email, and I hit attach.  First time Dolphin file selector pops up in foreground, I pick a file and it goes away.  I decide to attach another file, and hit attach, and it seem like nothing happens, but what really happens is that
<len> the file chooser dialog opens behind other windows so you can't see it.
<meNtha> wich is the best twitter kliens for KDE?
<len> This also happens sometimes when I open multiple copies of Chrome.  I'll launch another copy, and it seems like nothing happens, until I notice that the chrome count on the toolbar as increased by one, because another copy of Chrome has been opened IN THE BACKGROUND.
<len> Is this a problem with kwin?
<gomiboy> len: do you have some sort of focus stealing prevention active?
<shane4ubuntu> what is the volume thing called, and how can I run it?  seems it has disappeared, or crashed.
<DarthFrog> Try kmix.
<len> No.  I've had this happen on 4 different computers, on the last 2 or 3 versions of Kubuntu.
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: thanks, that was it.
<len> I'm sure you could reproduce it.
<gomiboy> len: not with file chooser... and i HAVE focus stealing prevention....
<len> open a bunch of windows.  Then go to a web-based email.  I used Yahoo mail.  Try attaching more than once.
<len> It happens to me no matter what kubuntu computer I used.
<len> Happens to me mom and uncle too.
<len> gomiboy, what are you using for focus stealing prevention.  Maybe it is keeping the browser from stealing the focus back from the choser before you even see it.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I can't seem to get Audacity to see my input, when I pull the external mic cable, the internal mic works fine, but I want the audio from a cassette tape, pluged into the mic input.
<shane4ubuntu> once you quit laughing that I still own a cassette tape, and player, can you help me configure my input?
<len> OK,  I've been opening and closing Chrome, and it opens in the background about 50% of the time.
<shane4ubuntu> Usually in gnome, I have to mess around with the  sound thing, like kmix and get it setup, but seems more complex in KDE.
<shane4ubuntu> or, maybe kmix keeps crashing?  my volume thing keeps disappearing.
<gomiboy> len: i have focus stealing level set to high and a bunch of non-related rules
<len> Or maybe it is just opening in the foreground for a split second before the previous fore program grabs back focus
<gomiboy> shane4ubuntu: not an expert here, but shouldn't you plug it int he "line in" jack?
<shane4ubuntu> gomiboy: I'm on a laptop, I have mic in, and phones out, thost are my options, line in would be better though.
<len> gomiboy, That was it!  "Focus stealing prevention" doesn't work right.  It is set to "low" by default.  If I change it to "None" all my problems go away.
<gomiboy> len: doh! strange... is low the default?
<len> "Low" certainly shouldn't stop file chooser, or make newly launched programs start in the background sometimes, but it does.
<len> It must be, because I've never changed it before, and, like I said I have this problem on all Kubuntu machines I've used.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, inside sound and video configuration, under Audio Capture, there is communication and Accessibility, which should I try and set?
<len> So, I guess this is a Kwin bug.
<len> One that's been around a long time.
<gomiboy> len: the help popup says someting about programs that don't have the "underlying mechanism".... chrome probabli doesn't
<len> Dolphin is part of KDE though.
<gomiboy> well if you see it in dolphin also, that's a bug :)
<len> Only when Dolphin is called by another program to use as a file chooser.  I don't think it was opening in the background when lauched as a stand-alone app, but I wasn'
<len> t really testing for that
<gomiboy> len: that said, the default should have been set to "none" :/
<James147> gomiboy: no, default focus stealing is low ^^ but that shouldnt stop applications from starting in the forgound
<len> James147, It shouldn't, but it most definately does :)
<James147> len: even on a new user?
<gomiboy> James147: if there are applications that don't support the "underlying mechanism" (and there are...) they should have set it to none
<len> I don't know, I just know that I've had this exact same problem on several different Kubuntu machines.
<len> What is the "underlying mechanism?"
<James147> gomiboy: the settings apply to the current window ^^ dosnt matter what window is being opened
<James147> gomiboy: and I have had no problems with chromium opening in the background
<James147> with it set to low
<len> I've been using Chrome, not Chromium, but I have that installed too.
<len> Thing is, it only opens Chrome in background SOME of the time with fsp set to low.
<James147> len: does chromium?
<len> I'll have to set it back to "low" to test.  Just a minute
<len> Yes, it caused Chromium to open in background sometimes too.
<len> I think I found the key
<TeslaTony> If I install the kubuntu-desktop package, and uninstall the ubuntu-desktop package, will I upgrade to kubuntu 11.04 without installing Unity?
<James147> TeslaTony: possibally ^^
<len> It causes Chromium to open in background some of the time IF there are already more copies of Chromium open in the background.
<len> or open period
<TeslaTony> James147, basically I should try it and see what happens?
 * TeslaTony chuckles
<James147> TeslaTony: if you make sure gnome isnt installed after you remove ubuntu-desktop then it wont
<amichair> I get that annoying open new windows un-focused thing as well, both with browsers and with dolphin (e.g. when opening a newly inserted usb disk from the notification - everytime it opens in background)
<TeslaTony> James147: Gotcha, although I do find that situation a little odd. Thanks.
<len> I always have multiple copies of programs open.
<len> Must confuse the kwin focus stealing prevention algorithm somehow.
<SabreWolfy> Question: How can I boot off a live USB (from the 32-bit desktop ISO) into the DESKTOP plasma workspace on *netbook*? The Live session always runs the NETBOOK workspace.
<kubu2> why is 4.6.3 in ppa instead of say backports?
<amichair> SabreWolfy: try changing the workspace in system settings
<gomiboy> kubu2: kubuntu-ppa is for packages that will eventually go in ubuntu-updates, backports is for major releases, like kde 4.7 ecc...
<kubu2> gomiboy: understand but the thing is there are other stuffs in there that you might not want
<gomiboy> kubu2: what stuff? if you don't have it installed already it will not upgrade
<SabreWolfy> areichman: Thx, just found it now :) wasn't in the same place mentioned by a website I found. Thx
<SabreWolfy> amichair: oops -- message above for areichman was for you :)
<amichair> SabreWolfy: glad it worked out :-)
<SabreWolfy> amichair: giving Kubuntu Natty a spin :) Cheers
<amichair> are there application presets for ufw available somewhere?
<fiera_suburbana> Hello! I have a question: I 've installed Kubuntu 11.04. I need to share folders with samba. If I choose one from my home dir works fine, but I can't access with others from the filesystem (i.e /srv with correct permissions, etc), shared in the "properties dialog". Thanks!!
<darthanubis> fiera_suburbana: permissions?
<fiera_suburbana> I think permissions are correct.
<fiera_suburbana> Should I edit smb.conf?
<darthanubis> personally I wouldn't
<introuble>  how sms are broadcasted by networks. can anyone send sms to cell phone without using a network's broadcast center number?
<Matisse> where does (adobe) flashplayer-plugin put the buffered video data? some time ago, you could find videos in /tmp ...
#kubuntu 2012-04-30
<TheBuntu> on 12.04 livecd.. i don't see the usb creator.. whats the name of it? so i can install it
<tbrown> I was wondering about Kubuntu can any one tell me about the KDE Desktop Experence.
<deskfrag> argle bargle
<deskfrag> so weird... my znc just messed up on my pogoplug out of the blue
 * deskfrag beats his pogoplug with a stick
<TheBuntu> What ati catalyst is in the repo.. 12.2 12.3 or 12.4
<TheBuntu> What version of ATI Catalyst is in the 12.04 repo??
<TheBuntu> everyone fall asleep!!
<idgafsmd> help
<idgafsmd> i need help with the grub screen, I recently installed kubuntu and I am stuck on the grub screen havent even used linux YET
<idgafsmd> i need help with the grub screen, I recently installed kubuntu and I am stuck on the grub screen havent even used linux YET
<idgafsmd> i need help with the grub screen, I recently installed kubuntu and I am stuck on the grub screen havent even used linux YET
<idgafsmd> i need help with the grub screen, I recently installed kubuntu and I am stuck on the grub screen havent even used linux YET
<FloodBotK1> idgafsmd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<palmiro> Hi
<palmiro> I have installed "ubuntu extras" for codecs etc. This package have also installed ms fonts. After reboot my system have very little and ugly font. How can I restore the original font and dimension ?
<pachozaga> hey
<norritt> hi @ll,  kubuntu 12.04 amd64:  my pc hangs on "system_call_fastpath" if i try to startup from the live CD, cd md5sum is ok. i have seen a lot results on google but noone have a fix for this... any hints?
<gotzone___> go1972
<gotzone___> go1972
<ForgeAus> whats a good size swap file for kubuntu on the end half of a TB drive?
<ForgeAus> considering a Darwin or OSX for the first half lol :)
<ForgeAus> oh crap that means I need guid partitioning right?
<ForgeAus> my kubuntu feisty probably doesn't support GPT! ugh!
<ForgeAus> that means I probably shouldn't use it to partition which means I should get myself a more current iso :(
<Quetzalcoatl> hi. can anyone tell a good program for removing exif information?
<ForgeAus> apparently theres a program called jhead that removes exif data
<ForgeAus> for anyone interested since the original person who asked has left already
<Oxymoron> I restarted kubuntu multiple times, and I never get upgrade to 12.04 from muon upgrader? How do I manually initiate the install process?
<Oxymoron> Hmm why does it feels like I already have 12.04 installed? No new packages and no new dist is found hmm and have Kmix issues since long time ago.
<rork> Oxymoron: you can check with `cat /etc/issue`, I updated from 11.10 last saturday, doens't feel really different tbh
<ikonia> lsb_release -a will confirm your current version
<Oxymoron> rork: Hmm it says I have 11.10 ... And yeah doesnt feel any difference except more bugs ...
<ikonia> Oxymoron: what does lsb_release -a show
<Oxymoron> No LSB modules are available.
<Oxymoron> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Oxymoron> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<Oxymoron> Release:        11.10
<Oxymoron> Codename:       oneiric
<ikonia> Oxymoron: ok, so you are still on 11.10
<ikonia> Oxymoron: /etc/issue is not to be trusted as a way of verifying your release.
<ikonia> you are not running 12.04
<ikonia> so your comment about "more bugs" is wrong
<Oxymoron> So how to upgrade into 12.04
<ikonia> !upgrade | Oxymoron
<ubottu> Oxymoron: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> Oxymoron: next time you want to try to bad mouth a distro, try to make sure you are actually running the one you want to bad mouth, it will at least give you an inch of credability
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Sorry :/
<Oxymoron> ikonia: And I have followed instructions on both Kubuntu and Ubuntu websites to upgrade. i never get any upgrade popup or notice anywehre?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: thats fine, you've now lost all credability with me
<ikonia> as you "want" to find a problem (see your above commment) I now don't believe anything you say/put it down to user error
<ikonia> everyone else is upgrading fine, you're not, so it's most likley user error
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Because I am used to find problems, I am freaking sick of computers I really hate it, IT world is incompetent of doign any decent hardware or software, ever. And even we build the world upon digital techniques and computers, really? I am sick of it. It is okay if you think its a PEBCAK, I dont care as that is not the problem.
<ikonia> sounds like user error
<Oxymoron> Followed every manual to upgrade out there, nothing works. never get anywhere where I can launch the upgrade process. It can be errors even though others managed to upgrade.
<ikonia> sounds like user error
<ikonia> please tell me how you think you should upgrade from kubuntu 11.10 to kubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> please tell me the steps you think you should follow
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Sure, first update all packages with muon updater (Been there done that), reboot computer, then it will notice me upgrade is available. If not I try to launch muon myself and check (been there doen that) and if not work at this stage reboot and try once more (Been there done that). At this stage I just give up.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: right, so lets check some basics
<ikonia> 1.) sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> done yes/no ?
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Yes of course
<ikonia> 2.) alt+f2 run muon-updater
<Oxymoron> yes
<ikonia> do you get prompted for updates ?
<Oxymoron> no
<ikonia> good, so that confirms you are up to date with the earlier apt-get update
<Oxymoron> I have all latest packages as no new updates is found.
<Oxymoron> Then I should reboot, right?
<ikonia> yes, and from what you are saying kdenotify does not offer a new release correct ?
<Oxymoron> yes
<ikonia> ok, so if you run "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d" what happens ?
<ikonia> (use kdesudo please)
<Oxymoron> ikonia: It says no new release is found.
<ikonia> what's the output of "uname -a" on your system ?
<Oxymoron> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> ok, so that is still the 11.10 setup
<ikonia> what is your release profile set to in software sources ?
<ikonia> I suspect it's normal releases only
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Where do I check release profile?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: open software sources
<Oxymoron> yes
<ikonia> it's in there
<ikonia> the release upgrade profile should say either "normal" or "lts" releases.
<ikonia> "lts releases only"
<ikonia> #set it to "lts releases only"
<ikonia> so you can see the lts release.
<Oxymoron> I have LTS only
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Well not I changed from LTS only to normal, and now finally I got the upgrade notice ... So I guess it was not user error, rather bug in muon that do not release upgrade if you have LTS profile, even though 12.04 is LTS.
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Anyway thanks for your help :)
<ikonia> Oxymoron: sorry I was in a meeting
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I doubt very much you did have "LTS only" as you managed to upgrade to 11.10, / use 11.10 which is not LTS
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<mydogsnameisrudy> Morning to ya DoctorPepper
<Oxymoron> ikonia: No problem. Well maybe I accidently changed to LTS profile after upgrade to 11.10?
<DoctorPepper> i need some help after upgrading to 12.04  from 11.10  when i  try to install any packages  i get  a long list  of package to autoremove. http://paste.ubuntu.com/957204/   i dont know if can safely remove them  without  breaking my system
<ikonia> Oxymoron: doubtful, as you'd get the upgrade if it was LTS profiles
<ikonia> (with 12.04 being an LTS build)
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Well apparantly 12.04 was not detected as LTS in my system somehow, even though I hade LTS profile.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I suspect you may have read it wrong/changed it but not applied it something like that
<Oxymoron> Could also be a bug ... but yeah always the users fault.
<jean> hello
<jean> kubuntu  channel not so chatty today?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I've just done a test on a VM and it worked flawlessly
<ikonia> Oxymoron: hence why I'm suggesting it's most likley user error, as it's working for the majority of people, the few cases I've seen people complain about have been a user error situation, and my test just worked flawlessly,
<ikonia> plus from what you've said, doesn't make sense so again, more likley to be a user error
<xcv_> Hello, can anybody help me with my touchpad/mouse settings? I need to reduce the right-click detection delay because the right-click menu is triggered when I do kde gestures a bit fast and it is really annoying. I have already tried many options even with synclient but they don't solve the problem. Any idea?
<Oxymoron> ok
<reisi> what package contains an process "Mail Dispatcher Agent" (complaining me periodically about some akonadi problem)?
<Peace-> reisi: dpkg -l | grep mail
<seth> seth2012
<xcv_>  The right-click menu appears if it the button has been hold less than X time. Where can I change it?
<Peace-> xcv_: what?
<ForgeAus> hey all :) uh how to make a new GPT disk?
<ForgeAus> its currently blank (afaik unpartitioned disk)
<Peace-> xcv_: what?ì
<Peace-> ForgeAus: gpt?
<xcv_> Peace-: When I do mouse gestures (right button) a bit fast the menu is triggered
<ForgeAus> GUID Partitioning scheme like on mac
<xcv_> Peace-: How can I make it require a faster click to open?
<Peace-> ForgeAus: you have to do a partition ?
<ForgeAus> its instead of MBR
<Peace-> ForgeAus: partitionmanager
<ForgeAus> yes partition manager can create ones but doesn't that do mbr partitions if I just create?
<ForgeAus> how do I know if I'm creating mbr or gpt partitions?
<Peace-> mbr is the boot
<Peace-> partition it has an *
<ForgeAus> that's probably to mark it as an active partition
<ForgeAus> thats not what matters to me
<Peace-> mbr is the first partition on the disk
<Peace-> always
<ForgeAus> uh?
<ForgeAus> MBR stands for master boot record
<Peace-> yes
<ForgeAus> it doesn't create GUID partitions that way
<Peace-> ForgeAus: http://paste.kde.org/466100
<ForgeAus> I'm looking at creating a GPT not MBR disk
<ForgeAus> with GPT partitions (an EFI, a darwin, a Kubuntu and linux swap)
<ForgeAus> I already have a whole (misbehaving) Win7 disk lol
<ForgeAus> thats MBR
<ForgeAus> but this second one I want GPT isntead
<Peace-> sorry  i dunno what you are trying to do
<ForgeAus> I get what your trying to say
<ForgeAus> I just don't know how to do things the GPT way instead of MBR
<ForgeAus> check out this Peace http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<xiong> Hi, I've newly installed Kubuntu. I'm disturbed to see that the various window titlebars are uncolored -- they blend right in with the rest of the window. I see a bug filed against this in 2007. Surely there's at least a workaround by now?
<xiong> Also, my topmost window glows! Can this be turned off?
<ForgeAus> I think so
<ForgeAus> glows and stuff can be altered in the system-settings appearance I would suggest
<xcv_> xiong: you can change the titlebar theme or configure it in system settings ->  workspace appearance.
<ForgeAus> I haven't exactly tried turning it off though
<Peace-> xiong: the blue stuff around windows?
<xiong> Yes, ForgeAus, xcv_; that's where I am. And the system doesn't seem to respond.
<ForgeAus> personally I thought it was awesome :) but hey if you don't like it
<Peace-> xcv_: oxygen-settings on a terminal
<xiong> I've been able to change fonts okay.
<ForgeAus> xiong, thats strange
<ForgeAus> it should work
<xcv_> xcv_: where is the right-click menu setting?
<xcv_> Peace-:*
<Peace-> xcv_: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-ui1784
<ForgeAus> appearance tab has lots of things you can change, window decorators and stuff should be there, not sure what part of oxygen does the glow exactly
<xiong> ForgeAus: I'll go further. When I opened the 'Colors' subpanel, there was already a color set for Active Titlebar.
<Peace-> xiong: choose another color scheme
<xiong> Unfortunately, I'm on a seriously underpowered machine. I would like to go through and turn off as many effects and eye candy as possible.
<xcv_> Peace-: My problem is that i need to reduce maximum time that right click needs to be hold to open the right-click menu
<xcv_> xiong: ctrl+alt+f12
<Peace-> xiong: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<ForgeAus> you can turn off all special effects from system-settings
<xcv_> xiong: mayus+alt+f12 sorry
<xiong> xcv_: I have no idea what you just proposed.
<Peace-> xiong: just install  kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<xiong> Peace-: Let me see if I can figure out how to get a terminal.
<Peace-> xiong: ALT F2=======> konsole
<xcv_> xiong: shift+alt+f12 is a shortcut to stop compositing, i mistyped, sorry
<xiong> Well, Alt-F2 worked under GNOME, after I'd so configured it. I'm astonished that it's that way already in Kubuntu. But I'm there anyway.
<Peace-> xcv_: here is is instantaneous
<Peace-> xiong: :S http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-nw1784
<xiong> xcv_: Let's hope I don't have to go as far as turning off all compositing; that might be drastic.
<xiong> No manual entry for kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<xcv_> Peace-: But it also opens if I do fast gestures, so it isn't as instantaneous as I need it. Can it be configured?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> xiong: sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<Peace-> xiong: sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<Peace-> xiong: sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiong> Ah yes, Peace-; done.
<xiong> Now I'm searching web for instructions on how to use it.
<Peace-> xiong: you don't need
<Peace-> xiong: create a new user and you will see
<Peace-> or
<Peace-> rename ~/.kde
 * Peace- you will lost your own configuration renaming that folder i suggest to create a new user
<xiong> Well, let's stick with the user I've got, eh?
<xiong> This may be an overly drastic solution.
<ForgeAus> low fat settings automatically turns off compositing
<Peace-> ForgeAus: you can turn on it after
<Peace-> but it doens't do only that
<ForgeAus> true Peace :)
<xiong> Yes; may be overly drastic. Right now, I'll settle for (a) turning off the glow; (b) getting titlebar color; and (c) stop the cursor from bouncing a cute icon when I launch something.
<Peace-> xiong: bounching => http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-ii1784
<xiong> ???
<Peace-> xiong: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-kc1784
<xiong> Would you explain that please? I was born in another century, when we tended to lean toward complete sentences. Sorry.
<Peace-> a) => oxygen-settings
<Peace-> b) => change color scheme
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> bye have luck!
<xiong> Sorry; but as I explained, changing the color scheme does not color the titlebar. I don't know why; the titlebar color simple is not honored.
<xiong> This bug, filed in 2007, and with much discussion consequent, appears to describe my experience exactly: http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-152030--New:-oxygen-window-decoration-does-not-honor-titlebar-color-td13655764.html
<Peace-> xiong: => http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-qn1784
<Peace-> xiong: use plastick
<ForgeAus> actually its the window decorator perhaps?
<ForgeAus> use a different window decorator
<wielkifreeman> hello, Can I install unity on kubuntu 12.04?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> you could get ubuntu-desktop package
<Peace-> wielkifreeman: unity?
<ForgeAus> or even just install the sudo apt-get install unity package
<Peace-> wielkifreeman: but why?
<ForgeAus> its very anti-kde of course :) but its doable
<wielkifreeman> only for fun
<xiong> Plastique also ignores Active Tiltlebar... and Inactive Titlebar, too.
<ForgeAus> plastique wigets or plastique decorator?
<ForgeAus> in the style tab its just for widgets
<Peace-> wielkifreeman: you can get this http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-al8937
<xiong> Good question, ForgeAus. Let me study this.
<Peace-> xiong: no it's your system that has some kind of problem
<Peace-> xiong: or yours color scheme
<xcv_> xiong: in oxygen-settings you can make it draw a separator in the active window using the oxygen theme: window decorator -> detailed settings
<xiong> You do know, there is no particular 'window decorator' section in the System Settings?
<Peace-> as you can see here http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-tg8937
<Peace-> xiong: desktop appearance
<ForgeAus> there is both workspace appearance and application appearance
<ForgeAus> application one does icon themes, widget styles, etc...
<ForgeAus> workspace appearance does decorators
<xiong> Okay, 'Workspace Appearance'. That I see.
<ForgeAus> cursor theme
<ForgeAus> etc
<Peace-> xiong: yes
<wielkifreeman> Peace - it is beautifull, thanks
<xiong> Ah, that is *much* better.
<xiong> Doesn't glow anymore, either.
<ForgeAus> :)
<xcv_> xiong: you may want to try this too: http://6g6.eu/sih0-screenshot62.png
<Peace-> wielkifreeman:  that stuff is called plasma panel collection
<Peace-> wielkifreeman: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=147589
<xiong> Which will stop the bouncing cursor?
<xiong> Sorry, xcv_; I can't read that language.
<xcv_> xiong: the option is in the same place, though ;)
<Peace-> xiong: .... system settings => applicatin and system notifications
<Peace-> xiong: then http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-ds8937
<Peace-> busy cursor
<Peace-> ....
<Peace-> wielkifreeman: then you should get this stuff http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE
<xiong> Found it. Okay, that's the worst of it. I couldn't tolerate the defaults; they were interfering with my ability to set anything else, or even dig around for ways to change things.
<xiong> Thanks xcv_, Peace-, ForgeAus.
<ForgeAus> your welcome
<xiong> Time for this puppy to hit the rack. Won't finish this task in a day.
<ForgeAus> didn't oxygen air used to have interlinked roudned box watermarks in it?
 * Peace- exit
<ForgeAus> brb switching to konversation
<georgelappies> I had to re install ubuntu due to all the crashes I got in kubuntu to that multi colored screen which required a hard reset of the laptop :(
<georgelappies> having the OS crash every few minutes and not knowing why isn't fun
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> any updates/upgrades since the release , or is my repos server behind the curve ?
<BluesKaj> georgelappies, could be your graphic driver
<georgelappies> Hi BluesKaj, I tried multiple times with ATI proprietary and without. It worked perfectly in 11.10 so far "touch wood" no crashes in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> georgelappies, odd , usually both desktops work well with the same drivers
<georgelappies> But ubuntu uses lightdm and kubuntu uses kdm. maybe its kdm??
<georgelappies> Thing is I tried looking for any log files that could give an indication of why, but to no avail. It is as though when it happens it freezes so fast that no logs have time to update
<BluesKaj> hmm, one would think kwin would be the culprit
<georgelappies> yip, it does look like that. The crashes I got during boot never happened in the period before X starts to initialize, always exactly at that point or after. Maybe its not kdm but something X doesn't like in kdm?? but yeah with no logs hard to tell
<BluesKaj> georgelappies, kdm is working on a lot of ati equipped laptops
<BluesKaj> BBL ...errands
<matt_price> anybody there able to answer a question about activities?
<gramaaaar> hello, i'm trying to install LanguageTool for libreoffice, but i'm getting the following error when adding the extension: http://i.imgur.com/mLjr3.png
<evilwolverine> hi im new to ubuntu 11.10 ... is it better than Kubuntu ? what do u think?
<EvilResistance> wrong place to ask that i think, evilwolverine...
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> evilwolverine, KDE's a tiny bit more resource intensive in 11.10 than GNOME/Unity, but its prettier in my opinion
<evilwolverine> u are all going to say kubuntu right? lol
<Kalidarn> evilwolverine: neither are better they are however different
<Kalidarn> evilwolverine: ive used both
<EvilResistance> and what Kalidarn says is iaccurate
<EvilResistance> neither is better than the other, but they're substantially different
<Kalidarn> i do prever KDE at this point in time more feature rich
<Kalidarn> EvilResistance: yeah that's what i meant
<Kalidarn> lol
<matt_price> Is anyone else having trouble renaming activities in 12.04?  I'm new to kubuntu, but can't find the settings for activities.
<matt_price> I'd have expected to be albe to right-click on an activity in the activity manager.
<evilwolverine> I want to forget about microsoft ... it was giving me so much trouble ... so I moved to opensource ... I like it so far.. I hope Office 2010 works fine in wine cuz thats the only thing I need from Microsoft for now
<EvilResistance> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<EvilResistance> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<EvilResistance> check the appdb ;P
<EvilResistance> it'll tell you for various programs whether it works well or not
<evilwolverine> kool ... thanx! .. what do you for a living EvilResistance?  r u a programmer?
<EvilResistance> !r
<EvilResistance> ugh, you evil bot
<EvilResistance> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<EvilResistance> there we are
<EvilResistance> evilwolverine, see that message from ubottu ;P
<EvilResistance> and to answer your question, I'm an IT Security person :P
<evilwolverine> ... awesome... how old r u ?? I want to continue my studies ... back home (Guatemala) I studied programming for 2 years
<BluesKaj> evilwolverine, we're not here to discuss the merits of desktops , however if you have specific question about kubuntu other than an opinion about it , then please ask your question
<evilwolverine> oh ... ok BluesKaj .. xD
<evilwolverine> away I go now .... Ill get out of your hair xD ... :)
<BluesKaj> evilwolverine, EvilResistance , your converstion can be continued in #kubuntu-offtopic
<TheBuntu> was in mint 12.. installed kubuntu 12.04 last night.. Think this is ubuntu's best!! boot time faster.. apt-get faster.. smaller memory useage
<spacetime|2> Hi
<spacetime|2> maybe somebody can help me: I have installed kubuntu 12.04 and averything was OK. After the installation of kubuntu-restricted-extras I have a very tiny font. Is there a global font size setting ? I have not modify the character dimension in system setting
<spacetime|2> (sorry for my bad english)
<spacetime|2> Why this happened ?
<BluesKaj> spacetime|2, kmenu>computer>system settings>application appearance>fonts
<spacetime|2> BluesKaj: yes, I know that setting page but I haven't modify it. Probably there is another global font size setting
<BluesKaj> spacetime|2, choose adjust all fonts
<spacetime|2> mm sorry ma this is a workaround , not the real solution
<spacetime|2> I wìsh understand why that pakage modify font size
<BluesKaj> a workaround wouldn't be in the system settings ..if you want you open system settings with root permissions , if that's what you are complaining about  in terms of global
<BluesKaj> spacetime|2, it probly increased your screen resolution , hence the smaller fonts
<BluesKaj> one remedy is to increase the dpi as well
<spacetime|2> thanks BluesKaj. Is known the cause of the font size alteration after installing that package?
<spacetime|2> I am referring to kubuntu-restricted-extras
<WhitePelican> how do I enable multiple abs in kate?
<WhitePelican> oops
<WhitePelican> tabs*
<spacetime|2> BluesKaj: thanks.. I have increased DPI to 96 and everythink look good
<BluesKaj> spacetime|2, it may be that,  also other apps that affect screen resolution and X that you may have upgraded since installing 12.04
<BluesKaj> spacetime|2, what's your screen resolution ?
<spacetime|2> 1240x1024
<spacetime|2> 1280 maybe ops
<BluesKaj> ok , 96dpi is good
<spacetime|2> tankyou again BluesKaj. I exit because I have to reboot the system...see you :)
<benson> Guys i need to use ftp through terminal for file transfer but i get error as "clear text session are not allowed in this server" can somebody help me solving this issue please?
<maco> try sftp
<benson> maco: i think sftp has different syntax, could you please give an example?
<maco> benson: sftp user@server, just like you'd ftp user@server
<maco> benson: sftp is encrypted though
<benson> maco: nothing s happening :( cursor is blinking below that line
<maco> benson: it didnt ask for the user password?
<maco> use "put" command to put something on the server and "get" or "mget" (depends on server config) to get something from it
<benson> maco: nope, now i got an error message as "ssh : connect to host example.com port:22 connection timed out"
<benson> maco: my hosting server doesnt support ssh actually
<maco> benson: im confused then. i dont know how they want it not-clear-text but not ftp-over-ssh (sftp)
<benson> maco: i had connected to the host through filezilla using ftpes://example.com and it worked fine
<maco> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTPS which is apparently that
<maco> huh. hadnt come across that one before
<benson> maco: yeah seems strange to me too :)
<benson> maco: by the way thanks for guiding. bye
<NJL> what needs to happen to get thunderbird to use the message indicator again after updating 12.04?
<BluesKaj> NJL, I just installed the latest thunderbird and the message notifier in the panel works ok , if that's what you mean
<NJL> BluesKaj: I'm using the version that comes with kubuntu
<NJL> BluesKaj: should I get the last from mozilla's site?
<NJL> BluesKaj: I'm talking about the message indicator (the little envelope)
<BluesKaj> NJL, do you mean a widget ?
<NJL> BluesKaj: yeah, I guess so?
<NJL> heh
<BluesKaj> NJL, I installed thunderbird from the repos
<NJL> ok, same here
<NJL> weird
<BluesKaj> NJL, I don't recall a message indicator with thunderbird , this is the first I've used it in a long time
<BluesKaj> got tired of webmail ads , so I decided to put a layer between me and webcommercials :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<kNewBot> hello
<kNewBot> QUIT
<kNewBot> !quit
<EvilResistance> uh...
<spacetime|2> hi
<spacetime|2> On Kubuntu 12.04 which file contains the settings of the global parameters of the font and anti-aliasing? anyone know it ?
<pascualhr> hi
<Kottizen> thank you for this awesome operating system
<xiong> Hmm. System Settings > Application Appearance > Style > Configure... >Tabs has a setting for 'Inactive Tabs Style'; the choices are 'Single' and 'Plain'. What does this do? I'm unable to see any change.
<xiong> Okay. How about... I have the 'Laptop' Window Decorations set; I like it... but there seems to be no 'Menu' button available. Fix? Similar?
<asfyxia> xiong, do I understand correctly that you chose the netbook configuration?
<xiong> Um, no. I'm just looking for a set of Window Decorations I can live with.
<xiong> This doesn't seem to be a one-off issue. I'm finding the Chrome set by scnd101 tolerable but it has no 'Help' button. I can probably live without that, more so than without the 'Menu' button. But it's annoying.
<asfyxia> If you click on the 'cashew'-like launcher in the right upper corner, you can choose all kinds of widgets on your screen. Or do you mean something else?
<xiong> I mean Window Decorations, for standard application windows.
<xiong> I have not even dipped my toe into widgets.
<asfyxia> you'll be surprised ;-)
<xiong> Yah, maybe. This machine is antique and extremely underpowered. I'm looking to reduce the UI to something approaching Mac OS 9.
<xiong> I want the bare minimum of chrome, everywhere.
<xiong> I want big buttons, blatant, crude buttons, obvious everything.
<asfyxia> Try Windows 8... No, that's a joke. What kind of specs does the machine have, GHz, RAM?
<xiong> 2 GHz, single core, 1 MB. The HD is small and slow.
<ForgeAus> low fat was too heavy?
<xiong> My laptop died, this is an emergency machine.
<xiong> No obvious way to make it work, ForgeAus.
<xiong> Anything that requires me to throw out my entire setup is... extreme.
<asfyxia> Kubuntu should run well on that, I have a netbook with 1.6 GHz and 1 MB RAM with Kubuntu...
<xiong> I'm trying for incremental improvement. I have a font selection that's not too bad. 'Laptop', I like a lot; but how can I get the 'Menu' button to work in it? Or is there a similar Window Decorations?
<xiong> I find it almost impossible to search for themes, or theme elements, or whatever you get. You see these tiny previews of entire desktops and, instead of informative descriptions, a lot of egotistical puffing and humble nodding.
<xiong> 'This is my fourth version of this thing, with help from 1337 *******'
<asfyxia> If you go to System Settings >> Application Appearance, you can try out a lot of stuff...
<xiong> Nor is it easy to disentangle one sort of settings from another. Window Decorations only affect the *decorations* themselves, shape and to an extent, placement. But each tiny preview is in a different set of colors.
<xiong> asfyxia: Yes. Same issues.
<xiong> In any case, the current issue is Window Decorations.
<xiong> Now when actually asked to choose Window Decorations, there is a straight-up preview, created locally, for each theme, yes? Can this be found externally, so I can search what's available without actually installing every theme?
<xiong> I refer to this setting: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vbXu3-Qy7GE/Ts56pOrN5bI/AAAAAAAAG3o/IYFQWlKuHo4/s1600/kde-appmenu_5.png
<asfyxia> http://kde-look.org , there is a lot of things
<xiong> Now that makes sense; it's possible to compare different Window Decorations with one another.
 * xiong looks
<Belial`> damn xiong, that is some ugly font rendering.
<xiong> Right. That kde-look is just like the totally useless settings-window previews.
<xiong> All you can get from that is the wonderful wallpaper each guy thought was cool. You can't actually *see* any of the Window Decorations!
<ForgeAus> no winelibs in wine anymore?
<hynzo> hi every body
<hynzo> does any one know what is wrong with the kubuntu web site ???????????
<phunyguy> does anyone know how to specify that any window that is maximized should have all borders removed?
<asfyxia> xiong, why don't you just change your windows settings, check your laptop on how it looks like, and when you don't like it just go back and change it in soemthing else - or just go back?
<Standarshy> I'm having trouble with my it's an intel 4965abgn wireless card.  It works fine in windows.   It works super slowly to the point where it is nearly unuseable.
<phunyguy> Standarshy: if you disconnect and reconnect, does it pop back to normal for a little while?
<Standarshy> phunyguy, let me check
<hynzo> heeeeho
<hynzo> :/P
<xiong> Sorry; had a system freeze. Probably caused by me banging hard on the case.
<Standarshy> phunyguy, ps, it does the same thing with linuxmint kde and linuxming gnome
<phunyguy> Standarshy: you didn't answer my question
<phunyguy> :)
<Standarshy> phunyguy, yes to your question.  It will work fast for like  one page right after i connect.  Then, it is really slow
<phunyguy> i had the same issue for a little while but it seemed to go away with the latest kernel releases in 12.04
<Standarshy> phunyguy, I'm running the live distro of kubuntu
<Standarshy> and I'm having the problem
<Standarshy> it's current, 12.04
<phunyguy> yeah, sorry I can't help any further
<Standarshy> hmm. Do you know of where I could seek further assistence?  Is there a new kernel upgrade that might fix it?
<phunyguy> go to a terminal and type "uname -r"
<phunyguy> tell me what it says
<xiong> back
<Standarshy> phunyguy, 3.2.0-23-generic
<phunyguy> ahh, the newest is 3.2.0-24-generic
<phunyguy> i gotta run
<phunyguy> ttyl
<Standarshy> thansk phunyguy , I'll try to upgrade
<xiong> How is it even possible for people to create Window Decorations sets without a 'Help' button??
<xiong> Or without a 'Menu' button?
<xiong> Am I correct in thinking that all the 'aurorae' themes require some other installation and will demand extra resources?
<akSeya> hi folks
<Standarshy> hi akSeya
<akSeya> i'm using import to take a screenshot from ssh, the problem is it is just taking the snapshot from the first monitor, the second on is just all black
<akSeya> i'm running import -window root shot2.png
<jimmy51> is there a known big bug upgrading to 12.04?
<jimmy51> (from 11.10)
<xiong> Ah, this may be a 12.04 issue. Where is the general panel settings now?
<xiong> I want to control, say, the background color of panels.
<xiong> I'm browsing now... I see only discussion of specific things, like adding things to panels or adjusting widths.
<BluesKaj> anyone else using rekonq as the default , if so are java heavy sites like some online games very slow to load ?
<xiong> Workplace Settings > Desktop Theme > Panel Background is not respected.
<ArchangelSe7en> gotta go
<xiong> Is there any way to fix any of this stuff??
<mydogsnameisrudy> stuff ? what stuff
<natman> Hi, At boot up on my laptop, the screen goes dark at the login screen, then if i type password in and hit enter, once the desktop appears normal screen brighness resumes - can anyone help?
<xiong> mydogsnameisrudy: I don't feel as if I have effective control over the general operation.
<xiong> I can't set things that I expect to be able to set easily. Case in point, the panel background.
<xiong> I've struggled with the Window Decorations for so long, I've settled on what I've got.
<xiong> Now I'm fussing with the panel clock. I see no 24 hour setting!
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok well maybe work on one at a time i guess im not sure were to go with that
<xiong> Yes, one at a time. Pick any one.
<Standarshy> I'm having trouble with my it's an intel 4965abgn wireless card.  It works fine in windows.   It works super slowly to the point where it is nearly unuseable.colin, yes.   The strange thing is, the wireless works fast for about 5 seconds after I connect, then really slow.
<xiong> Well, I won't do that again.
<xiong> I can't seem to *move* widgets along the panel on which they're displayed.
<xiong> All I can control is the ordering. They pack together as they please.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: you can move widgets in the panel after pressing the plasma icon on the edge of the panel
<natman> Hi, At boot up on my laptop, the screen goes dark at the login screen, then if i type password in and hit enter, once the desktop appears normal screen brighness resumes - can anyone help?
<xiong> phoenix_firebrd: I'm looking for arbitrary move. I said, I can control the ordering. I cannot control the location.
<xiong> If I move, say, item A to the right of item B, then I will see the items BA. I cannot arbitrarily put, say, B              A.
<xiong> I'm fiddling with spacers now.
<ratts> phoenix_firebrd: Thanks for the tip I didn't know that either
<phoenix_firebrd> ratts: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: are you using kde for the first time?
<xiong> Not the first time but the first time seriously. I really did not like it the first time around. I've been using GNOME for years; but I'm not prepared to jump into the Unity whirlpool.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: As far as i know what you expect cannot be done normally, as you said you have to use some kind of spacer widget or something like that
<xiong> I've decided to give K a good hard shot. I'd like to think that with enough work, I can configure out what's most objectionable to me; I may even like it.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: kde is very configurable. anyway welcome
<xiong> I'm a technical person; I want lots of technical features. I want minimum eye candy.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: me too
<xiong> I do not want a soft fuzzy blurry glow around all my icons. I want 24-hour time on the clock.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: have you tried lubuntu?
<xiong> K may be highly configurable but it sure seems to lean toward the glowing icons and away from the 24-hr clock.
<xiong> No, I have not tried Lubuntu.
<xiong> I have tried Xfce; too minimal -- provides neither eye candy nor technical features.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: use "kubuntu low fat settings", it will make your system faster and disables all eye candy
<xiong> That's been suggested. I have installed it. I have no idea how to turn it on.
<xiong> There is no man page.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: you dont have to turn it on. the installation does the job
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: hi
<xiong> Yes well, you could have fooled me. Since that install, I've also accepted a general update and rebooted. Nothing obvious has changed -- not appearance nor responsiveness.
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: have you disabled the options in oxygen-settings?
<xiong> The simplest things are driving me up the wall. Here I am trying to get help in chat and every time I mouse over the chan topic, it balloons.
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: hi
<xiong> phoenix_firebrd: Disabled which where?
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: thats known
<xiong> Yes well, eventually I'll get XChat installed.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: run oxygen-settings
<DoctorPepper>  can anyone help me , i have a wierd issue with the global menu. basically i am running a kde session   , the menus get exported to the menubar panel though  in some gtk  such as gedit the menu gets exported but  also stay visible   on the application window  . for example the problem happens when i use gedit  but not  when i use gimp
 * xiong tries that
<natman> phoenix_firebrd:  hi
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: can you help me?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: can you pastebin the systemlog ?
<natman> ya 2 sec
<DoctorPepper> this acctually  happens since i upgraded for 11.10 to 12.04
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: where is that located?
<xiong> Okay, phoenix_firebrd; I have been to that oxygen-settings via the System Settings GUI. What am I looking to turn off?
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: can you paste a screenshot here?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: /var/log/
<xiong> I've already turned off animations. I can't even figure out what the difference is between Single and Plain Inactive tabs style.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: you can disable all those eye candy
<xiong> Yes, I've done a lot of that already.
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/958616/
<xiong> I don't think most of this matters; I'm not using Oxygen window decorations anymore anyway. So no glow.
<xiong> Ha. I clicked 'Apply' and rekonq crashed.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: good
<xiong> Now I'm stuck downloading debugging symbols. And it's time for me to go to work. So, I guess we'll say I've made progress and leave it there.
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: what happens when you boot in recovery mode? does the same happen?
<xiong> Obviously I have to man up to the serious proposition that it may take several weeks, even months, to beat this machine into shape.
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: never done it will try now and get back to you
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: give some time and patience, you will love kde
<xiong> Also that I may be begging for unnecessary pain. I'm short on cash and I was thrown back onto this emergency junker desktop when my laptop died. I may have to spend money I don't have on newer hardware.
<xiong> Anyway, the longer I sit here and whine, the more I delay the earning of more cash. Thanks for the help; see you.
<phoenix_firebrd> xiong: yw
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: hey, just did recory mode, all was fine, it asked me if i wanted to resume normal boot i said yes, then booted perfect, now the mouse and some fonts are a little different
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: actually it did warn me some gfx drivers need a full boot
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: what is the username displayed in the kde menu top?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: when in recovery mode?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: not sure what you mean, im back to my desktop now
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: so the problem occurs when booting in the normal mode. Are you using any graphics card?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd:  not that i know of, its an intel core i5, so i think its integrated
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: can you paste var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/958644/
<UnwrittenCode_> does sabayon still include graphics drivers on the ISO?
<nbca> Is it just me or is kubuntu.org down?
<DoctorPepper> phoenix_firebrd:  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28jiqhg&s=6
<natman> nbca: me too its seems
<nbca> Are you reinstalling drupal or something :s?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: can you try this "sudo dpkg reconfigure kdm"?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: can you try this "sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm"?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: which one :)
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: can you try this "sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm"?
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: the last time i tried the same happened for me, let me check again
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: natman@orchid:~$ sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm
<natman> [sudo] password for natman:
<natman> dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: the last time i tried the same happened for me, let me check again
<DoctorPepper> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: it just tells me thats an unknown option
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: like what?
<natman> dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: just checked, kde apps works fine
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: it may be a bug in gedit
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: my mistake
<natman> phoenix_firebrd:  np
<phoenix_firebrd> natman:  try this "dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<DoctorPepper> happens with emacs also  but it developement version of emacs 24
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: try kate
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: ok done, no output, will i try a reboot?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: ya
<DoctorPepper> i actually work with kate  gedit was just one  of many apps that have this issue  only when run under kde
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: so kate works well with global menu?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: nah, nothing still same issue
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: then its not kdm, may be some display driver issue
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: wait
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: just noticed a load of my desktop effects no longer work, eg wobbly windows, looking glass,...
<DoctorPepper> all kde  apps  work just fine  and most of the gtk one  i use work just fine  except for emacs-snapshot (dev version of emacs (24.0))
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: what happens when you press Alt+Shift+F12
<TimPlaz> managed to get in 1 game of "no limit Taxas Hold'm" & "Cribbage" on www.pogo.com using firefox and 12.04
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: did nothing
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: i tried turning all effects on and off in settings manager, did nothing just got the pop telling me certain effects could not be enabled ( they were fine an hour ago )
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: goto settings -> user management
<natman> phoenix_firebrd:  ok and?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: in the user accounts tab, double click on your user name
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: goto previlages and groups tab
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: on the right side see if videos is checked
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: i mean video
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: there is no "previlages and groups "tab
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: there is a Groups tab, but nothing much there, nothing about video
<DoctorPepper> natman:  from time to time  kde  tells that it couldnt enable some effect when  they actually are enabled .
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: well i can see that wobbly windows no longer are working
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: have you double clicked your user name?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: Im going to try a reboot
<DoctorPepper> this happens to me  specially when i am  using an intel video card
<linuxloony89> has anyone had any luck getting their iphone 4s working on 12.04?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> DoctorPepper: is you 12.04 a fresh install or an upgrade?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: ok somehow effects are back, anyway still have original problem
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: thinking
<phoenix_firebrd> natman:  try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: wait
<ForgeAus> uh what java do I install to get browser plugins?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: before doing that backup your xorg.conf
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: how do i do that?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman:  "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: then just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<licensed> hello. my X didn't start on live cd/live usb =/
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: will it screw my effects again?
<licensed> i have gtx550
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: i am not an oracle :)
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: and a reboot?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: ya
<licensed> i've checked crc (iso it's ok) and tried to burn dvd image and pendrive
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: any error messages?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: no difference, same issue, effects are still ok :)
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: thats good
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: any other ideas?
<licensed> phoenix_firebrd, no. just flashing cursos on up left corner
<licensed> phoenix_firebrd, on kubuntu older versions i used "safe graphics mode" but 12.04 didn't have this option
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: rename the hidden folder named .kde in  your home directory to .kde_bak and try a reboot
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: i did that before, another person had suggested it, made no diff
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: did you change any grub display resolution?
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: that must be the issue
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: no, its a fresh install , installed it yesterday
<licensed> phoenix_firebrd, yes but what i have to do? i tried to use alternate cd.. install ok but grub didn't start
<licensed> kubuntu 11.10 and older live starts ok
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: 12.04 has some issues with grub
<licensed> phoenix_firebrd, live version too? os just alternate?
<phoenix_firebrd> natman:  can you wait?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: how long?
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: its grand, ill ask again another night, its not a huge issue
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: thanks for al the help anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> natman: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: did you check the 12.04 known issues if your problem is listed there? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Known_Issues
<licensed> phoenix_firebrd, i've checked now. my problem isn't listed there.. i just want to use live cd
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: is the grub menu displayed on boot?
<licensed> phoenix_firebrd, you mean cd menu? start kubuntu / test memory / boot from hard disk?
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: ya
<licensed> phoenix_firebrd, wow! now i can start installer
<licensed> phoenix_firebrd, i've selected all options on f6 (no apci blabla...) and now it's ok
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: can you pinpoint the particular option?
<licensed> i checked all, man. i don't care which the option solved my problem.. i just want my computer back
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: enjoy
<licensed> hehehe thank you for helping
<phoenix_firebrd> licensed: yw
<mingh1967> Can I use CD to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04?
<licensed> mingh1967, yes, when you put cd.. he detects you have update
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, you have to first upgrade to 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Upgrading_from_Kubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Kubuntu_12.04_LTS
<mingh1967> phoe: 10.04 LTS can go to 12.04 LTS
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: press p and then tab  to get my name
<mingh1967> lol
<mingh1967> phoenix_firebrd, : ya I just got it.
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: i cant understand what you mean by "10.04 LTS can go to 12.04 LTS"
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: nice
<mingh1967> phoenix_firebrd, :both 10.04 and 11.10 can be upgrade to 12.04.
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: you can upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 straight but not from 10.04
<mingh1967> phoenix_firebrd, :http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<mingh1967> Getting Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<mingh1967>  Upgrading from Previous Versions
<mingh1967> Direct upgrades to 12.04 are only possible from 10.04 LTS and 11.10.
<mingh1967> Upgrade from 10.04 LTS
<mingh1967> Upgrade from 11.10
<FloodBotK1> mingh1967: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: oops , my mistake
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: you can't paste lengthy text here , use paste.ubuntu.com
<mingh1967> I just prefer using a CD to upgrade.  Instead of direct network upgrade
<mingh1967> ya
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: its possible
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: you have to select the cd rom or dvd in the sources list
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: i assume you are using kpackagekit?
<mingh1967> phoenix_firebrd, :kpackagekit is the standard way I supppose...
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: do you know the software sources option in kpackage kit?
<mingh1967> phoenix_firebrd, :I think I can figuree out software source part.
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: good, so that the way you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04. good luck
<mingh1967> phoenix_firebrd, :thanks.
<phoenix_firebrd> mingh1967: also disable other sources in that list. you are welcome
<P-Chan> My kubuntu is hang on in interface only
#kubuntu 2012-05-01
<phoenix_firebrd> P-Chan: ?
<P-Chan> phoenix_firebrd: KDE 4.8 hang on
<phoenix_firebrd> P-Chan: when?
<P-Chan> i press ctrl+alt+backspace to logoff in KDE
<phoenix_firebrd> P-Chan: is that a command to restart xserver?
<P-Chan> yes because KDE interface hang on in my pc
<P-Chan> only mouse arrow moves
<phoenix_firebrd> P-Chan: you shouldnt do that to logoff
<phoenix_firebrd> P-Chan: to log out press ctrl+alt+shift+del
<P-Chan> phoenix_firebrd: when i use KDE sometime its happen but normal logoff not work
<P-Chan> phoenix_firebrd: thanks
<pepee> hi. is telepathy dependent on kde wallet?
<Steve132> Previous Versions of Ubuntu/KUbuntu allow you to install the bootloader to a particular disk
<Steve132> during the install process, there was an 'advanced' options tab which let you do this
<Steve132> however, I ran the installer and I don't see any such option
<Steve132> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Mac_OSX.2C_Vista.2C_and_Ubuntu
<Steve132> See the "Start Installing" option where it clarifies how to do that
<Belial`> anyone know what the shortcut is to switch workspaces?
<ussher_> whats the widget that shows the open windows called?  I though it was called a task bar.  today it dissappeared and with firefox open there is no indication in that box along the top of the screen.
<DaemonFC> KDE calls that the task manager
<ussher_> perfect DaemonFC
<ussher_> thanks.  I tried window manager, and activity bar, but they were both wrong
<ussher_> the icons arnt so great at conveying the differences between stuff.
<DaemonFC> ussher_: If you get really stuffed, you can just delete the panel and have it create a new one using the default template
<ussher_> cheers for that DaemonFC.  You've solved my problem. :)  really appreciate the help.
<ussher_> not sure why, just when i started it today, the clock spanned the whole width of that bar and the task manager was gone.  a bit out of the ordinary.
<m_tadeu> hi...I just installed 12.04 and I have no sound. in system settings, phonon doesn't find any sound devices
<m_tadeu> brb
<licensed> i only can start kubuntu, editing grub and add 'nomodeset' parameter =/ i already had installed nvidia official driver, but my problem still
<NJL> anybody know how to get thunderbird working with the message-indicator widget?
<licensed> well.. i solved myu problem adding "nomodeset" line on grub.. and when starts, i installed nvidia-current package (nvidia offical driver didn't worked for me)
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying to install virtualbox, i am getting a package conflict, it wants to remove "grub-gfxpayload-lists". The status of the package is broken. Is this package an essential one?
<ybit> xiong: i didn't know you used kubuntu
<ybit> high five!
<ybit> ^5
<ybit> my apologies for the redundant high fiving
<ybit> there's a few other users from your state hanging in #kde-usa
<fire_> I see no activities in the channel, it is because all are hidden???
<fire_> I need help, upgrading 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS???
<AlexZion> Hi fire_ , how can I help you ?, I mean , sure you already check the official page where is explaned how to upgrade , rigth ?
<fire_> yes but it doesn't work as I expected...
<fire_> I'm trying this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu/10.04LTS
<fire_> but when my Kpackagekit is open, it never show me upgrade to Precise 12.04...
<natman> does anyone have a good recomdation for setting up my kde desktop, would like to try something different to the standard taskbar at bottom of screen
<AlexZion> ok fire_ have you already check in settings of kpackage if is set to upgrade LTS or something similar ?
<fire_> yes I've checked that before posting...
<AlexZion> ok  fire_ have you already tried with konsole ?
<fire_> yes I think I've tried apt-get update and after apt-get upgrade....  It say no upgrade is available ....
<AlexZion> well of course , those command will not upgrade version ...
<Kill_the_black> hi all hit girl
<AlexZion> fire_: try with sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d
<AlexZion> natman: you already know about plasma I guess ?
<AlexZion> natman: how to add plasmoid to it ?, so even on the bottom bar ?
<natman> AlexZion: ya just looking for a change up, to the standard taskbar at bottom of screen
<AlexZion> natman: did you already tried icontask for example ?
<natman> AlexZion: ya, playing around with it now
<AlexZion> ok natman
<natman> AlexZion: i have tried putting it vertical, but just dont have space/res on laptop
<AlexZion> fire_: you got the version upgrade procedure ?, because I've tested just on 11.10 and I don't remember if it was different on 10.04
<fire_> good news, it try to upgrade to 12.04 but I receive this error: Can't load kde (no module named kde)
<AlexZion> try without it ?
<fire_> natman, you can resize your plasmaoid call "taskbar" so Icon will be bigger or smaller...
<AlexZion> fire_: too late natman is gone ... :D
<fire_> Alex, I've to wait because it do many download now....
<AlexZion> ahh ok fire_, so the process is started , right ?
<fire_> right...  thanks for now!!  it download about 2555 files, so I assume this is gonna do something in good direction!!!
<natman> is there any way to alter / change color of the panel?
<AlexZion> fire_: I hope so
<fire_> heheh!!!
<AlexZion> natman: you have color scheme on the system settings of kde ...
<natman> AlexZion: but i want to just alter the panel nothing else
<AlexZion> so there you can change color just to the panel I guess ......
<fire_> or maybe play with "theme" or download new theme in system settings...
<fire_> for me it is on step 5 and will take another 2 hours...  so thanks for the advice and have a good night.  I'll come back for sure...
<AlexZion> guys I have some strange behavior kubuntu.org, sometimes comes out the install.php page of drupal.....
<AlexZion> ok , it comes out when I'm on support page and click on community page ......
<AlexZion> well actually I'm redirect on install page of drupal in many case ...., maybe some upgrading process !?!
<nurupo> yeah, not sure if kubuntu.org should print that
<nurupo> will screen it...
<nurupo> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9954/34692302.png
<Guest8324> hola alguien conoce un canal en español?
<gayathri27051980> Hi
<dmoyne> what is the problem with kde bug reporting system?
<datruth> its always comming up for everything
<dmoyne> what do you mean?
<dmoyne> I can no more report bugs!
<datruth> ;//
<strongman> рок
<leviathan_> hi
<jameslord> hi
<mysteriousdarren> hello
<Shaan7> Hi, I have to build kde's soprano from source which requires libiodbc2-dev but apt-get can't install it http://paste.ubuntu.com/959259
<Shaan7> any idea what to do?
<philippe_039> bonjour
<philippe_039> je suis tout nouveau sous kubuntu, et je suis assez séduit
<szal> !fr | philippe_039
<ubottu> philippe_039: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Syria> Hi, Please tell me how to protrect a zip file with password on kubuntu.
<Syria> Is it that hard. :(
<szal> are you that desperate?
<Syria> szal:  i couldn't find it even on google.
<drostie> Lots of very weird things today. First Nepomuk and Strigi had turned themselves back on again, despite the fact that I never use them and don't care for them. Second, my screen keeps shutting off after a couple minutes of no input, even though I've disabled screen dimming and screen shutoffs in the power settings -- and even though the plug is plugged in so this shouldn't be an issue. o_O.
<drostie> Oh well, I'll find some CDs and test out Kubuntu Active and Unity on my touchscreen, see whether either of them are Boss.
<zepp_> Hello there i recently upgraded to kubuntu 12.04 and i love it but since then i could not start my windows dual boot... it recognizes my windows install but if i select it in grub at the beginning there is no error message and it also does not start ... any idea?
<Peace-> zepp_: you need to refresh grub i guess
<zepp_> have already tried update-grub ... it does not work
<Peace-> zepp_: 30_os-prober
<Peace-> zepp_: sudo os-prober
<Peace-> sorry
<zepp_> yeah it detects windows 7 ... should i paste the output?
<zepp_> http://pastebin.com/Zrjir4jh
<Peace-> zepp_: maybe you ahve to remove the old grub2 windows part
<Peace-> and redoit
<Peace-> i have no time right now
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zepp_> will try .. ty!
<drostie> gonna be switching to Unity, soon. After all this KDE joy I'm actually a little scared. :D
<oxtobear> huhu
<oxtobear> ich habe eine frage
<oxtobear> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 lts auf einem laptop und möchte gerne das touchpad vom laptop sperren. wie muss ich das machen?
<oxtobear> kann mir jemand helfen oder seid ihr alle afk?
<xiong> I want a solid white opaque background for my panel. How to? System Settings > Workspace Appearance > Desktop Theme > Details > Theme Item > Panel Background...
<xiong> ... is not respected. There doesn't even seem to be a simple color picker for that; but choosing a plain white rectangle GIF does not seem to do anything, either.
<xiong> Found while trying to learn up: "Plasma has an awesome theming machine, but it makes simple changes almost impossible."
<nbca> When I try to use the kubuntu.org site and click the "take the feature tour" I get to a drupal installation siteat /install.php?profile=default
<nbca> When I refresh the feature tour sometimes comes and other times it seems to return the installation pag
<nbca> ee
<GirlyGirl> nbca: Don't bother about that tour anyway ... the kubuntu website isn't very good. Best to try it for yourself than to go by those outdated tour things. It isn't as professional as the ubuntu.com tour etc
<nbca> Does it use calligra or lo?
<nbca> Or oo as the site states :P
<GirlyGirl> nbca: Libreoffice
<nbca> thanks
<Kalidarn> quick question about GTK+ related fonts
<Kalidarn> when they're displayed in GNOME or LXDE for example they're anti-aliased and look normal
<Kalidarn> they always look a bit different in KDE
<Kalidarn> Firefox being the exception
<GirlyGirl> Kalidarn: You can adjust gtk font settings and antialliasing in system settings.
<kerloi_> Hi all. I need some help, apt- messed up my system during the update process and now I can't do anything.
<kerloi_> apt upgrade tell me to start "apt-get -f install" but even this command doesn't work ...
<kerloi_> something about missing dependencies ...
<decaf> drupal at website is kaput. check the download link
<Riddell> thanks decaf
<Riddell> decaf: try now
<Riddell> F5 to reload
<Riddell> it's only broken sometimes, tsk
<decaf> either still broken or I can't get out of chrome cache
<decaf> let me check with firefox
<decaf> now I'm directly in drupal install page
<Riddell> decaf: yep, I'm talking to sysadmin now
<decaf> it's back. nice.
<decaf> can I just dd the desktop iso to usb?
<Riddell> decaf: yes, or use usb-creator-kde
<daniel___> hey everybody
<daniel___> I wonna ask You about plasma screen corners
<daniel___> I've had alwaays that funcionality, when I move my cursore into the left top corner I could see all my windows opened
<daniel___> now nothing cames up
<daniel___> please help
<daniel___> for sure, It is set in system setting
<daniel___> but it doesnt work
<daniel___> doesnt work left screen edge and left top corner
<daniel___> rest are working
<daniel___> it happened only in the 12.04 64 bit
<daniel___> on my second computer it works
<AceKing> How do I set Unetbootin to startup without requireing a password?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<vipin> can any one tell me the process how to configure oracle instant client with php on linux machine
<workisgreat> hi, when i disable desktop effects, the task manager turns dark. how do i make it use a lighter color? / kubuntu 12.04
<GirlyGirl> workisgreat: Screenshot ... never heard of such a problem
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: http://s019.radikal.ru/i603/1205/19/ff8de95bbfbb.png
<GirlyGirl> workisgreat: after a restart of plasma it should be fine .... Press ALT + F2 and type "kquitapp plasma-desktop" then press alt + F2 again and type "plasma-desktop"
<GirlyGirl> workisgreat: Its just a quirk when disabling desktop effects, after a reboot it should be fine too
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: i tried - didn't help
<workisgreat> problem 2: view modes in dolphin don't work
<natman> how do i check if Muon update notifier is working, i have not seen it in 3 days
<GirlyGirl> workisgreat: The taskmanager should sort itself out on nect login ... did you disable effects in systemsettings?
<GirlyGirl> natman: "sudo apt-get update"
<natman> GirlyGirl: I know there are  updates, just want to know if the little pop box will ever tell me
<GirlyGirl> natman: If there are updates it should tell you
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: it doesn't sort it. yes, i disable the effects in system settings
<workisgreat> problem 3 - is there a way to get rid of the message indicator, but have kopete / konversation etc. tray icons appear?
<GirlyGirl> workisgreat: What graphic card do you have ... on Intel cards I get that same problem when disabling desktop efftects but it goes away on restart ... try "kquitapp plasma-desktop" then "kwin --replace" then "plasma-desktop"
<natman> GirlyGirl: weird i pulled up Muon update manager, then settings and unchecked and re checked the notify me box, then i get the pop up message - how often does it check for updates?
<GirlyGirl> workisgreat: Just go in system tray settings (right click the tray) and remove message indicator
<GirlyGirl> natman: You can configure update checks with "kdesudo software-properties-kde"
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: Radeon HD5500 / Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: Radeon HD5500 on work computer / Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT on home comp -- on both the problem persists
<GirlyGirl> workisgreat: Try changing the theme to oxygen then back to air ... after running commands mentioned above
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: no luck :)
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: "kwin --replace" - led to the app crash
<BluesKaj> now rekonq is in the segfault mode , almost like a vicious cycle , as soon as it happens once , it never recovers , same goes for kmail
<GirlyGirl> rekonq was always in segfault mode for me
<GirlyGirl> never used it long term
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: thank you for your help anyway
<BluesKaj> why is it the default broswer if it's so damn unstable...rhetorical question
<GirlyGirl> workisgreat: Best use the aya theme for plasma .. downloadable from kde-look ... it always obeys kde's colour scheme even with effects on
<workisgreat> GirlyGirl: will try, thank you
<GirlyGirl> Does the 12.04 alternate disk have an upgrade script ... I used to upgrade with the alternate disk before but there are no cd-rom upgrade instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Pici> iirc, you can upgrade with either the desktop or alternate CDs now.
<n00by> why does kde trust the xserver's dpi settings and display fonts with 3px height that are barely readable until i force it from 54 to 96 dpi? there should be a lower limit for font pixel height somwhere around 8px hardcoded!
<GirlyGirl> Pici: How exactly do you upgrade with the desktop CDs?
<n00by> the same problem always arises when i install googleearth, i have to set fonts to 20 with qtconfig-qt4 in gnome to get it readable
<Pici> GirlyGirl: Put the CD in while you're running Kubuntu and it should prompt you.
<Pici> GirlyGirl: The same way you would with the Alternate CD.
<GirlyGirl> Pici: Considering that the Desktop CD has a live image rather than packages how exactly does that work and would it wipe away settings and any extra non default applications installed?
<BluesKaj> n00by, I gave up on google earth , it's advantage over google maps has become minimal IMO ...too little return for too much hassle
<GirlyGirl> Pici: I can't see any mention of the possibility to upgrade from the desktop cd online. Have you ever tried this?
<Pici> GirlyGirl: I thought it was possible, I could be wrong though.
<GirlyGirl> Pici: You are correct. Just saw it here http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-from-10-04-or-11-10-to-12-04/110483#110483  not sure if Kubuntu has this though. Anyways I'm still waiting for KDE 4.8.3 before upgrading some machines to 12.04 because of a huge kmix bug
<drostie-active> okay, so kubuntu-active is not quite all I had dreamed it could be. I'm thankful for having scrollbars large enough to use with my fingers, but it has some really distressing features too.
<drostie-active> although Unity I just filed two bug reports against; it's just got severe usability issues from a touch perspective. So Kubuntu is technically still much better. :D
<drostie-active> It's just the non-technical aspects which are lacking. ^_^;;
<marcello> hello everyone
<GirlyGirl> hi
<marcello> this is my first time in this caht
<marcello> how do you do?
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: nudge them to -offtopic if they want to chat?
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: hmm I removed the cd upgrade instructions before I didn't think anyone used them
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: why do you use that?
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: Slow Internet and other reasons
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: The ot person left
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: yeah you can't upgrade from the desktop CD only overwrite it (which is often fine too)
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: the alternate CD should have an upgrade script on it still that you can run but I haven't tested it
<GirlyGirl> Still waiting for the kmix fix before upgrading some computers esp those used by other people
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: The cd is more practical when upgrading multiple computers ... I do fresh installs on my own PC's (or actually use the pre release well before) ... but on shared PCs I upgrade them collectively
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: ok thanks for the feedback, I'll do that testing and put it back next time around (mind and poke me to remember)
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: I hope kmix will be fixed with KDE SC 4.8.3 which is due this week
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: It is fixed in 4.8.3 which is due today I believe
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: it's been delayed a day or two by upstream, and I don't know how the packaging in kubuntu is getting on I've been too busy to get to it alas
<theguyfromaccoun> Hello
<theguyfromaccoun> I just got Kubuntu 12.04 and I'm wonderin why port 53 is open on it?
<craigbass1976> What's the difference between the plasma and openbox versions of kubuntu?
<theguyfromaccoun> How do I disable a service like IPP or whatever is rnning on port 53?
<craigbass1976> theguyfromaccoun, what's ps -ef tell you?  If it gives you a process number you can kill processnumber.  Where's this accoun place you're from?
<craigbass1976> theguyfromaccoun, isn't dns usually 53?
<theguyfromaccoun> craigbass1976: yes, but I'm running Kubutu desktop 12.04
<theguyfromaccoun> so it must be dns caching or something
<theguyfromaccoun> Im wondering how to DISABLE a service
<theguyfromaccoun> not kill or pkill one
<craigbass1976> theguyfromaccoun, I've been on kde for a total of about ten minutes.  Still getting my bearings.  Hang on and I'll see hwt I can find
<theguyfromaccoun> I don't want ANY ports open on my laptop
<craigbass1976> theguyfromaccoun, Oh, hit the k menu (start menu, whatever) and search for services.  There's a service manager that might be what you're after
<theguyfromaccoun> nope
<theguyfromaccoun> Doesn't even show IPP or whatever is on port 53
<craigbass1976> you could just set up a firewall too.  I haven't yet, but my laptop is a web server and I usually make it so apache only accepts connections from local host
<craigbass1976> How do you kwo there';s something running on 53 in the first place?
<GirlyGirl> craigbass1976: We have an openbox version?
<craigbass1976> That's what's showing up on my menu screen
<drostie> w00t! Fresh Kubuntu 12.04 install. :D
<drostie> I have to say, guys, after the hell of Unity and Kubuntu Active, I am so glad to have sane windows. :D
<craigbass1976> I actually started with regular, knew I wouldn't like unity, tried xfce (which wont recognize when I've shut the lid) and now I'm giving this a whirl.  I haven't used kde other than a knoppix live cd here and there since fedora 3...
<drostie> heh. enjoying it so far?
<drostie> Unity looks good. Give it a half year or a year and I think it will actually be usable in an everyday sense. At the very least I'm about to put lots of icons on a toolbar on the side of the screen with KDE panels, 'cause that was a very good idea.
<drostie> I might even try to hack it so that the alt-F2 Klauncher shows up when I just hit alt, because that's also pretty nice.
<drostie> Kubuntu Active was... *shudder*. Windows that can't be resized, every application starts out minimized for no good reason, you can't close anything without finding it on a taskbar. Not good.
<theguyfromaccoun> Figured it out
<theguyfromaccoun> Port 53 is open because dnsmasq is running on 12.04
<theguyfromaccoun> Thanks everyone for your help
<drostie> crap, I gotta go too. Hope to compare the finer parts of KDE with you guys later! :D
<craigbass1976> If anyone calls tucows.com, option 9 lets you listen to a herd of cattle.  Heh...  Sounds like it might be indefinitely.
<rlopez> hello everyone!
<craigbass1976> rlopez, hey
<rlopez> first time here on irc... is there any proper way to ask for help here? or just common sense? :D
<craigbass1976> rlopez, just let 'er rip and wait
<BluesKaj> rlopez, common sense works , but you can ask in the meatnime
<rlopez> hehe, thanks craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> some rooms complain if you ask to ask.  If you start chatting with one person in particular, you can preface what you say with their username so that it blinks or somethign for them
<rlopez> well, last night I started upgrading to kubuntu 12.04... but now the installation froze downloading dropbox. Is there any way to tell the installer to skip that package, without interruping the rest?
<BluesKaj> rlopez, is the installer locked up ?
<elvenfighter> Hello everyone, is there a way to install 'World Of Goo' using Muon?
<BluesKaj> elvenfighter, is it listed in muon?
<elvenfighter> no, that's why I'm asking
<elvenfighter> BluesKaj, no, that's why I'm asking
<BluesKaj> unless there's a special repository or ppa for it , no , but you may find it on the internet in a linux version
<BluesKaj> then you may have to a different method to install i t depending on the file extension, elvenfighter
<BluesKaj> use
<rlopez> BluesKaj, no, the installer is still running. at least it responds if I try to cancel the upgrade
<BluesKaj> rlopez, don't cancel if it's running , there's a dropbox tutorial for dropbox on kde that I can post if you wish
<BluesKaj> rlopez, http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<elvenfighter> rlopez, you can look at kfilebox if you wish
<BluesKaj> kfilebox is broken , mostly'
<GirlyGirl> Dropbox's default client works well on KDE ... and there is a service menu for dolphin to integrate it available
<BluesKaj> elvenfighter, the above tutorial works like a charm
<rlopez> BluesKaj, thanks, I have dropbox installed already, the thing is that the installer just stopped downloading dropbox at 53%. It's been like that for hours.
<elvenfighter> BluesKaj, is this your's tutorial?
<BluesKaj> rlopez, so you're actually locked or stuck and the installer is doing nothing then ?
<elvenfighter> I mean it would be good to mention this extension
<elvenfighter> BluesKaj
<elvenfighter> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Dropbox+ServiceMenu?content=124416
<rlopez> I've been using the dropbox default client for a while and it works fine
<BluesKaj> elvenfighter, no the tutorial is by Richard A Johnson
<rlopez> I've tried kfilebox too, but then i just ended up using the default client
<rlopez> elvenfighter, thanks! that looks useful
<BluesKaj>  rlopez , well it's always good to have proven alternatives just in case , but in the meantime if your installer is stuck then stop the process , remove dropbox , restart the upgrader if possible
<rlopez> BluesKaj, i'm going to let it run for a little longer, if it's still stuck, I'll try that :) thanks
<BluesKaj> rlopez, if the upgraded\r has been stuck at the same point for hrs then it's definitely stopped
<BluesKaj> and not doing anything
<rlopez> BluesKaj, yeah... maybe my internet connection was lost last night at some point, and it  just froze there
<craigbass1976> rlopez, you don't have fairpoint do you?
<BluesKaj> rlopez, somewhow I doubt that , dpkg usually autorestarts on it's own or quits and closes
<rlopez> craigbass1976, nope. What's that?
<craigbass1976> My ISP.  Ikeep losing connection too...
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..it's your upgrade
<rlopez> craigbass1976, oh ok. I live in venezuela, so It didn't ring any bells :)
<rlopez> BluesKaj, thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> what help ?
<orated> Hello! Where is the keyboard shortcut set for KMenu/Kickoff Application launcher? I cannot find it in keyboard shortcut settings ...
<orated> Alt+F1 which used to present no longer works for me now
<bazhang> orated, alt f2 you mean?
<nurupo> orated: alt+f2 works fine
<orated> Alt+F2 is for Krunner afaik
<orated> I'm asking for Application Launcher Menu (as per Add Widget options)
<orated> Alt + F2 works fine here. But I'm not able to get Alt+F1 work
<natman> My laptop screen goes dark at the login page, then normal brightness once my password is accepted, can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> natman, kmenu>computer>system settings>login page , "get new themes" , or enable the default
<anonymouse_> hello
<natman> BluesKaj: did that, set to defaults, no help
<natman> BluesKaj: i have tried to install a theme, i click install from the list of themes, but nothing extra ever appears in the list availible to me
<BluesKaj> natman, are you on the job or using your laptop as a home user?
<natman> BluesKaj: laptop as home user
<GirlyGirl> natman: Some themes just don't work ... also those themes only worked for me if I run system settings as root with "kdesudo systemsettings"
<BluesKaj> then you could use the auto login  to by pass the login page altogether , click on the convenience tab, enable passwordless logins, enable autologin,  preselect user  , apply
<BluesKaj> natman,^
<natman> BluesKaj: ya seen that, just laptop does come outside some days, would hate for it to be stolen with auto login
<natman> BluesKaj: okay, kdesudo allowed me to actually install new thems, gonna try a new one now
<BluesKaj> well, the pws are still required for any apps and sites requiring security
<natman> BluesKaj: :( made no difference, still have to hit the "increase screen brightness button" to actually see the screen
<nixternal> BluesKaj: nice to see that tutorial is still being used (re: dropbox for kde). anyways, I added an update linking to the servicemenu for kde. i guess that tutorial still works :)
<BluesKaj> nixternal, good to hear :)
<BluesKaj> nixternal, IIRC , that tutorial/Blog is yours , correct ?
<nixternal> correct
<BluesKaj> nixternal, good job :)
<nixternal> BluesKaj: thanks. i did the post out of frustration back then actually. it is by far the most popular post on my blog, and from time-to-time gets a /. or digg effect, even after a couple of years
<BluesKaj> nixternal, I have it in my linux help sites bookmarks folder...the methos is cleaner than the kfilebox method which used to break after a few sessions
<nixternal> glad it still works
<nixternal> i am horrid at keeping old posts updated, but i want to keep that one up to date as it is pretty popular
<efe> hello everybody
<efe> i am looking for help about some graphic card issue
<efe> can someone help me please?
<efe> anybody even hear me?
<annalee> Efe, it's rude to send usolicited private messages. Please don't do that.
<efe> sorry i am just desperately looking for help :(
<annalee> Not everyone in the nick list is actually at their keyboard, and not everyone at their keyboard can help you.
<annalee> If someone's in the room who can help you, they'll see your request and jump in.
<annalee> The rest of us aren't ignoring you; we're either not here or can't answer your question.
<efe> sure you are right :( i am just trying to solve my problem for about 48hours and no good progress so far
<Pici> efe: You may also want to try #ubuntu, since graphics card issues are more of a 'core' problem.
<efe> thank you pici i am trying it right now
<annalee> and if you still don't get an answer, try checking back at other times of day. Not sure what timezone you're in but it may not be the same time zone as the people best qualified to answer your question.
<rbetzen> Just upgraded to 12.04. Love it.  Can't seem to find libreoffice-report-builder in the repos.  Is it no longer available?
<zzz> דגכ
<DarthNerdar> דגכ
<rork> !il | DarthNerdar
<ubottu> DarthNerdar: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<rbetzen> Ugh. Deleted from the repos.  Had to really dig for the info. No explanation as to why so far as I can find.  There goes a couple months worth of work.
<hiv> hi i have kubuntu 12.04
<hiv> but this have very bug
<sekisushai> hello
<sekisushai> after an upgrade to precise, i would like to remove package without anymore repositories
<sekisushai> how can i know what packages are installed but aren't in a repositorie ?
<lordievader>  hiv, what is your bug?
<sekisushai> it's not a bug, i just would like to know in my installed packages which are available on a repository and which aren't anymore
<sunsetlover> hello everybody
<lordievader> sunsetlover: hey
<sunsetlover> lordievader: hey
<sunsetlover> lordievader: how r u ?
<lordievader> sunsetlover: I'm good, tying to figure out this IRC client.
<lordievader> sunsetlover: How are you?
<sunsetlover> lordievader: i'm good , and i'm also new in this linux os , so i'm trying to know enough about it
<sunsetlover> lordievader: i'm good , and i'm also new in this linux os , so i'm trying to know enough about it
<lordievader> sunsetlover: At times it is a lot of fun at other times it is a hell... let's hope the second doesn't come too often.
<sunsetlover> yup hope too
<lordievader> sunsetlover: what client are you using?
<lordievader> sunsetlover: I'm sorry I don't use the irc client from kubuntu, so I cannot help you there.
<lordievader> Perhaps someone else can...
<sunsetlover> ok thank you man
<lordievader> sunsetlover: If there is anything else feel free to ask.
<sunsetlover> ok man , thank you for your offer
<dbc254> how can I check that another program isn't using the package system?
<dbc254> Trying to install updates, but it's telling me that another app is using the system
<barnabas02> Press CTRL+SHIFT+ESC, click on the diaglostic- icon at the left.
<L3tops> I just wanted to say, I have been doing support in #ubuntu since release... and kubuntu (kde) has been met with little fanfare, yet... has become, imo, the lightweight stable derivative. Unity has a lot of serious issues it seems impolite to address... esp w/regards to nVidia (and the regeressive 295.40 driver, which is shared), however... nVidia is not the issue, though there is a bit of a performance hit. I am not pooping on Ubuntu..
<L3tops> . I wish instead to say what a fantastic job kubu/kde has done.
<L3tops> Well done devs.
<L3tops> I do not have a support issue, so the entire diatribe is inappropriate in this channel... and I am sorry for being off topic in my praise. I hope I will be forgiven.
<szal> L3tops: Kubuntu = lightweight? :o
<szal> I somehow doubt that KDE is noticeably lighter than GNOME or Unuty
<L3tops> yeah... I said it.
<szal> *Unity
<L3tops> szal: Install, and get back to me... in terms of resources.
<L3tops> I have installed both on 12 machines... and unity... imo not ready for prime time.
<szal> if you want lightweight, go XFCE or LXDE or one of the more 'esoteric' WMs
<L3tops> I have spent the last 80 hrs addressing video issues
<L3tops> it is all relative
<L3tops> I did not make relation to xfce, or xbmc, or mint or lfs...
<L3tops> I made relation to Ubuntu... until you do, I am not willing to have a discussion on the topic, and we should do so in offtopic
 * szal has been using (mostly) KDE distros since 2003 & refuses to use Gnome or anything related to it
<L3tops> szal: the long standing "complaint" against kde has been weight related. It is my suggestion that in 1204, she is not the fat girl. She is not even zoftig. She is svelt. She runs lean, on crap equip. Yes. She is lightweight.
#kubuntu 2012-05-02
<user_____> alguem do rio de janeiro ai?
<merlin1991> should I jump on the upgrade train and install 12.04 or wait still?
<JMichaelX> merlin1991: i have upgraded 4 kubuntu machines to 12.04, and have experienced no noticeable problems.
<merlin1991> hm I closed the upgrade window how can I force it? or do you suggest just editing sources.list and doing apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DorkVader> after some package upgrades now, all window contents were upside down
<DorkVader> http://i.imgur.com/qizjT.png
<JMichaelX> merlin1991: i always just edit sources list, and dist-upgrade.... but i am not telling anyone else that is what they should do
<merlin1991> JMichaelX: which kernel version comes with 12.04?
<JMichaelX> merlin1991: 3.2.0-24
<merlin1991> I wonder if the support for my nic is better there
<merlin1991> so far I've been compiling the official realtek driveres for each kernel release on 11.10
<merlin1991> bah the update brought a new theme
<merlin1991> and I was so used to the old theme
<sean_> sysinfo
<sean_> System:    Host server Kernel 3.2.0-24-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<sean_> CPU:       Dual core AMD Phenom II X2 560 (-MCP-) clocked at 3899.939 MHz
<sean_> Graphics:  Card Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5450] X.Org 1.11.3 Res: 1680x1050@60.0hz
<sean_>            GLX Renderer ATI Radeon HD 5450 GLX Version 4.2.11627 Compatibility Profile Context
<sean_> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 1472.3GB (24.7% used)
<sean_> Info:      Processes 255 Uptime 21:35 Memory 1455.0/7973.3MB Client Quassel [M] v0.8.0 (dist-5988f4c) inxi 1.4.15
<robotdevil> you know what sucks with kubuntu?
<robotdevil> how k3b slows even fairly fast systems to a crawl
<amason> robotdevil: can't say that i have that problem
<amason> and i've been burning CD's all morning long
<robotdevil> seems since my last updates k3b is on the fritz
<robotdevil> 4.74
<amason> robotdevil: what is it actually doing ? I'm also using 12.04
<amason> which might make a difference
<robotdevil> and the system is a 8 gig 3.5 ghz quad core cpu. so there should be no lag
<robotdevil> making coaster right now lol
<robotdevil> just ruined a cdrw
<robotdevil> also im not on 12.04
<amason> i'm confused how you are getting lag with a quad core...at most it should use 1 CPU..it's not a multiproc app
<amason> i am assuming you don't have anything crazy like a IDE disk as your root and an IDE burner on the same channel
<robotdevil> when ever I try to blank a cd any gtk (firefox) is almost unresponsive and now k3b doesnt want to do mcuh
<robotdevil> much*
<robotdevil> oh well got nero anyway
<amason> not sure sorry.
<robotdevil> k3b has always caused a little lag afaicr
<EldonG> hey...just did a reinstall of Kubuntu...how do I get my old files?
<amason> can't say that i've experienced that personally.
<amason> EldonG: reinstall ? as in, install over the top of an existing install
<amason> EldonG: and did you previously have a seperate /home partition ?
<EldonG> It didn't give me that option...
<amason> ok, did you have a previous install of kubuntu ?
 * szal hasn't had K3b slowing down systems for ages
<EldonG> I was using the full drive
<EldonG> yes, it was Kubuntu before.
<szal> EldonG: lol, then your previous files are gone
<amason> EldonG: did you choose to format the partition ?
<EldonG> no
<EldonG> it didn't give me an option, one way or the other...
<szal> don't the automatic options format the partition(s) anyway? never used those, I prefer doing my own partitioning & going custom
<EldonG> ...so I was thinking it wouldn't.
<EldonG> Was I wrong?  Seriously?  When it didn't even give me the options?
<EldonG> ...and...I have a 500 gig drive...that takes a little time to format, doesn't it?
<amason> it does give you the option. I asks if you want to install along side the existing installation
<amason> or delete the existing installation
<amason> or manually configure the partitions
<amason> i think by default it selects install along side
<EldonG> Never did it come up as an option to delete.
<amason> it doesn't say delete, it says replace or something
<amason> i can't recall the wording
<amason> do a sudo fdisk -lu /dev/sda  ( or whatever your device is )
<amason> EldonG: if you pastebin the output of that we can see if you have other partitions
<EldonG> pastebin?
<amason> link is in the topic.
<EldonG> ...at any rate, I left it the whole drive.
<EldonG> pastebin # 467126
<lordievader> Good morning
<schneeweisschen> hallo jemand da?
<JeroenDeDauw> I did an upgrade to 12.04 and now the (standard) volume control in the taskbar is gone - how do I get it (or something similar) back?
<lordievader> JeroenDeDauw: Is kmix running?
<JeroenDeDauw> lordievader: apparently not, started it now, and the thinghy re-appeared - thnx :)
<lordievader> JeroenDeDauw: No problem, hope it will auto start in the future.
<sk_> hi
<sk_> Ubuntu is crashing after every 2nd firefox start, what can I do?
<lordievader> sk_: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<sk_> Kubuntu
<sk_> thats why Im here :)
<lordievader> sk_: does it give any error message?
<sk_> just freezing
<sk_> not even alt + sys + k helps
<sk_> I've already solved the login-freeze problem where you needed to delete the file .XAuthority
<lordievader> sk_: Try running it from a terminal/konsole perhaps that can give you a hint.
<sk_> good idea
<sk_> but logging into the sudo-user account also doesnt work
<lordievader> sk_: That ain't a good idea, if you need to run FF as sudo use kdesu.
<sk_> I mean logging into the account with sudo rights freezes while starting kde
<sk_> by the way: it is exactly the 2nd start which crashes the system
<lordievader> sk_: The terminal doesn't give any output?
<sk_> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 30
<sk_> starting 2 times by console works
<sk_> starting via k-menu killed the system. maybe because of the bouncing symbol
<lordievader> sk_: You could remove the %u from the paramater in the k-menu
<lordievader> Perhaps that fixes things...
<sk_> where do I do that?
<sk_> changing desktop effects freezes also
<lordievader> sk_: Right-click on the menu -> Edit applications -> Find FF (under internet) --> remove %u
<sk_> alt + sys-rq + k  actually restarts the x-server... shouldnt press it 2 times
<sk_> :)
<sk_> nope  removing %u doesnt help
<lordievader> sk_: That is annoying...
<lordievader> sk_: And through the terminal it worked like normal?
<sk_> yes
<sk_> this alt+sys-rq+k doesnt help...
<lordievader> sk_: You could make a bash script, and run firefox through there...
<sk_> probably that wont solve the real prob :)
<JeroenDeDauw1> I'm attempting upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 and am getting this error:
<JeroenDeDauw1> The upgrade needs a total of 29.8 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 5,883 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<JeroenDeDauw1> I have a pretty standard setup with full disk encryption
<JeroenDeDauw1> Not sure if I can increase the size of that partition
<lordievader> JeroenDeDauw: Have you done what it says?
<JeroenDeDauw1> lordievader: yeah, no effect
<JeroenDeDauw1> or rather, same error
<lordievader> JeroenDeDauw1: Your /boot is on a different partition?
<JeroenDeDauw> lordievader: yeah
<lordievader> JeroenDeDauw: Hmm yes I guess that is the only possibility, enlarging the partition.
<JeroenDeDauw> lordievader: well, gparted does not enable the resize option...
<JeroenDeDauw> And my other patiotions are /boot/efi, which I rather not touch
<JeroenDeDauw> and the partition with the encrypted stuff on it, which I suspect I cannot easily resize
<lordievader> JeroenDeDauw: Phew, that is a tough one...
<JeroenDeDauw> Yeah
<lordievader> JeroenDeDauw: Perhaps you can use the alternate-cd, then you can upgrade using the cd. But how it is done, no idea.
<JeroenDeDauw> Not sure why I'm running into this - I really just installed the stuff without changing the default settings using Kubuntu 11.04 alternate installer
<JeroenDeDauw> Huh
<JeroenDeDauw> lordievader: why do you think this one would not run into the same problem?
<lordievader> JeroenDeDauw: Not sure really, he doesn't need to download stuff, but it is quite likely that you run into the same problem :(
<JeroenDeDauw> lordievader: this fixed it for me: http://berkhamsted-web-design.co.uk/2011/06/update-manager-not-enough-free-disk-space-on-disk-boot/ :)
<neo_> oi
<lordievader> neo_: hello
<lordievader> neo_: How are you?
<neo_> i'm ok lordievader
<Chakotay> I just installed Kubuntu 12.04 on my laptop. Setting up the VPN was very easy compared to older versions, but when I try to connect to the VPN, nothing happens. I tried it with a couple of locations with the same results. I can see them highlight when I roll over them with my mouse, but again, clicking on them does nothing. Any ideas what the problem can be?
<Vuth> hi guys
<Vuth> whats the main differenve between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<ikonia> desktop
<Pici> Kubuntu comes with KDE by default, Ubuntu has gnome+unity.
<ikonia> kde/gnome
<Vuth> Ubuntu has Gnome+Unity working together?
<Vuth> I thought u can only use one or the other
<ikonia> Vuth: maybe worth reading ubuntu.com to get an overview, or https://help.ubuntu.com and check out the desktop section
<jviloria> hi guys
<jviloria> hi
<Vuth> im a linux noob.. Unitythank u
<jviloria> you are the venezuela?
<Vuth> I have ADD..its hard for me to read long text so i will try and be right back
<ikonia> Vuth: if you are new, all the more reason to check out ubuntu.com and https://help.ubuntu.com
<Vuth> nope im from Cambodia
<Chakotay> Anyone familiar with VPN settings?
<Chakotay> Can anyone see my posts? Just curious.
<CruX|> Chakotay: yup
<Chakotay> Thank you CruX
<lordievader> Chakotay: Just seems that no one has a good idea about it.
<shampo> hello, i'm having a problem with Monospace font since i upgraded to kubuntu 12.04; it doesn't appear in bold anymore when it should be (in kde applications like Konsole or Kate); in the font configuration, the bold version appears just like the regular one: http://i.imgur.com/QUtoW.png
<Chakotay> lordievader: I know. I just wanted to make sure I was visible. I've been going nuts here.
<lordievader> Chakotay: I know that feeling, too bad...
<Chakotay> lordievader: I'll keep googling, and hopefully I can find something to point me in the right direction. I'll also wait a while and repost my problem again.
<lordievader> Chakotay: Good luck!
<Chakotay> lordievader: Thanks!
<Chakotay> lordievader: I figured it out. I just went into package manager and installed openvpn and network-manager-openvpn. It is now connecting. I just figured it was installed since I was able to import my VPN locations.
<lordievader> Chakotay: Good job!
<Chakotay> lordievader: Thanks! I wanted to make sure I posted it in case anyone else ran into this situation.
<lordievader> Chakotay: Stick around, you'll learn a lot and you can help others :)
<Chakotay> lordievader: Definitely. This is why I love Linux. Great community of people
<lordievader> Chakotay: Exactly :)
<jonah> hi i've installed 12.04 when it was beta and been updating it. works great but the boot up splash screen is grey with a funny looking cog and it doesn't say kubuntu etc. It's not right, does anyone know how I can fix this or install the new splash screen? thanks for your help
<barnabas02> It is right.
<barnabas02> That is the new splash screen.
<jonah> barnabas02: it can't be, mines all pixelated and just looks like it's not loaded properly...
<barnabas02> Hmm. I have a green screen, with a gear icon, and dots loading under it.
<barnabas02> Not green, gray sorry
<jonah> barnabas02: i don't have any dots loading underneath and it definitely looks distorted. something isn't right with it at all, is there anyway to reinstall the grub boot splash to the default?
<lordievader> Here it is pixelated too, always thought it was the ATI driver, on 11.10 it would do the same, pixelated with ATI driver, not pixelated without ATI.
<barnabas02> But you may want to save all your data, and completely reinstall kubuntu.
<jonah> lordievader: it's just that before upgrading the blue one looked really crisp and nice
<barnabas02> Or try updating grub
<jonah> barnabas02: i've done the sudo upgrade-grub command before but this is just for the menu. do you know how to replace or upgrade the graphic?
<barnabas02> I dont know exactly how to do it, but If I were you, I would reinstall the system.
<barnabas02> It it the best solution for almost all kind of problems, I think.
<lordievader> barnabas02: Usually it does work, but it is also quite annoying, escpecially if you do a lot of customizing.
<barnabas02> lordievader: I looked after, but I couldn't find a way to export settings, so, you maybe can write them down.  I takes a lot of time, but you will have your settings anywhere.
<jonah> yeah i'd rahter not reinstall as everything works well, it's just the splash i can live with it
<jonah> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<L3tops> ello
<lordievader> L3tops: Hey
<himcesjf> Hello! I tried to purge akonadi-server and didn't realize that it removes kubuntu-desktop with it. While it was removing it terminated it by pressing Ctrl+z and tried to update and reinstall kubuntu-desktop and akonadi-server. On update, I'm getting error as - E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem --.and running -- $ sudo dpkg --configure -a , I get error as -dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/
<himcesjf> lib/dpkg/updates/0175' near line 0:  newline in field name `#padding'. -- I tried running <sudo dpkg --clear-avail> but still the same error. What is the error about and how can I debug it?
<shampo> can someone running kubuntu 12.04 run this please? fc-match Monospace
<tsimpson> himcesjf: I'd suggest you remove /var/lib/dpkg/updates/017 and try again, you can always let dpkg remove whatever it wants then reinstall the "kubuntu-desktop" package to get it all back (if you need to)
<BluesKaj> shampo, why are you requesting users to run a command that may change the look of their chosen fonts ?
<shampo> BluesKaj: it doesn't :(
<shampo> BluesKaj: i just want to know what's the default font that Monospace maps to
<BluesKaj> shampo, you should always explain your request first
<shampo> ye i guess i should have
<shampo> but this command is no harm
<BluesKaj> ok shampo , DejaVuSansMono.ttf: "DejaVu Sans Mono" "Book"
<shampo> ok thanks
<shampo> BluesKaj: do you know how to reset all the font configs so that mine comes back to DejaVuSansMono as well?
<Kalidarn> hmm, does anyone know why when i set the Date format to PH:MM:SS AMPM the digital clock applet doesn't change from 24hr time
<Kalidarn> doesn't seem to matter what i set it to
<Kalidarn> btw my locale is LC_TIME="en_AU.UTF-8"
<Kalidarn> i'm sure it used to work
<tsimpson> Kalidarn: I believe you need to logout and back in again for it to change effect (or restart plasma manually)
<Kalidarn> yah i did that nothing worked
<Kalidarn> i even tried recreating the plasma applet config
<Kalidarn> date +%r shows the correct time
<Kalidarn> ie plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<BluesKaj> shampo, afaik change them in system settings>font management
<Kalidarn> maybe i should purposely set it to something that isn't 12hr time to see what it does
<shampo> BluesKaj: there is no mention of "Monospace" alias in there
<Kalidarn> my bad i worked out the issue :)
<Kalidarn> *embarassed look*
<Kalidarn> let's just say it is not a bug
<BluesKaj> my bad = my mistake ...can we stick to plain english please
<tsimpson> Kalidarn: does "plasmoidviewer digital-clock" show the right format?
<himcesjf> Thanks tsimpson, its working properly now.
<tsimpson> himcesjf: no problem :)
<himcesjf> I'm not sure thought what exactly was the pasrsing issue there
<himcesjf> though*
<tsimpson> I'd guess it was a blank file, where it expected something else in there
<tsimpson> by the way, Ctrl-Z doesn't stop a process, just suspends it
<himcesjf> I think I did combination of Ctrl+z, x,c when it starting removing kubuntu-desktop
<tsimpson> I guess as long as it works in the end, it really doesn't matter too much :)
<himcesjf> Yea, was just curious. Thanks :)
<Kalidarn> tsimpson: yes it does :) it's working like it is supposed to
<Kalidarn> tsimpson: it was me that wasn't working like i was supposed to
<tsimpson> usually the first thing I check is, "what did I do wrong?"
<Kalidarn> ah yes, well i had the wrong date/time format :)
<Kalidarn> because i mistook a p for a P
<Kalidarn> or rather a P for a p
<Kalidarn> though the date time format thing could be clearer
<Kalidarn> PH:MM:SS AMPM you'd think is AM/PM time
<Kalidarn> because it has AM/PM there
<Kalidarn> but in actual fact what i wanted was pH:MM:SS AMPM
<Kalidarn> i had instantly assumed HH:MM:SS was 24 hr time
<Kalidarn> which now i think about it could be considered a bug
<tsimpson> HH:MM:SS should be 24 hour
<tsimpson> (that's what mine is)
<Kalidarn> yeah then what is PH:MM:SS AMPM
<Kalidarn> cos it also looks like 24hr time
<Kalidarn> was only when i changed it to pH:MM:SS AMPM that it finally worked properly
<tsimpson> PH is the hour in 12-hour format 00-12
<tsimpson> pH is the same, except 0-12 (no leading 0)
<tsimpson> hover the mouse over the "Time format" input section
<joel> hello all
<lesstatt> hello
<Kalidarn> hmm okay then tsimpson
<tsimpson> the format isn't great, but when there are so many different ways to display the time/date and you want to let people customise it...
<lesstatt> so how is everyone today
<tsimpson> lesstatt: please don't randomly CTCP people
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<pixel__> Hi, today I upgraded my Ubuntu 11.10 32bit to Ubuntu 12.04. Since it broke and I had been thinking about trying KDE I Installed Kubuntu 64bit. That one reaced extremely slow so I tried Kubuntu 32bit, bit it's slow too, and I mean on a 1.8 GHz Dualcore Every reaction takes around 10-20 sec and I watch the screen changes build up within 1-2 seconds. Any ideas?
<Jonah79> Strange that Pixel for I have the same kind of slow down issues with unity but KDE 4.8 runs great
<BluesKaj> pixel__, which graphics card?
<pixel__> OnBoard
<pixel__> I think... NVIDIA something 2
<pixel__> quite old
<BluesKaj> pixel__, ok , run, lspci |grep VGA , in the terminal
<metal> hi
<metal> how can I update my Kubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 from Terminal?
<BluesKaj> metal , sudo do-release-upgrade is the simplest command
<pixel__> BluesKaj, VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<metal> thanks, blueskaj
<BluesKaj> metal, make sure you update/upgrade your 11.10 first tho
<metal> hmm?
<pixel__> metal: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<metal> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Joe^> guys, how can I upgrade from 12.04 beta 2 to the final release?
<BluesKaj> hmm?  metal otherwise you may have a block from muon if it's bugs aren't taken out by the upgrade
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> I cannot lock the screen in Kubuntu 12.04 (plasma-netbook)
<Jonah79> couldn't you backup your files and install a fresh spin of 12.04?
<EagleScreen> Jonah79: are you talking to me?
<pixel__> metal, you have to do the update/upgrade in a console, not here ;-)
<metal> I did
<Jonah79> no eagle :)
<metal> it said E: Invalid operation update,
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> use that metal ^
<pixel__> EagleScreen, update and upgrade are two separate commands
<metal> what's the update size?
<BluesKaj> depends on what apps you have instralled
<metal> if ya were me, what would ya do?
<metal> install 12.04 or upgrade 11.10?
<designbybeck> I tried to do a system upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 and it broke big time
<metal> then I guess I go for installing Pangolin
<metal> can I ask Ubuntu questins here?
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  it was on the public access computer, All download and install part seemed to go ok, when I rebooted it gave some kind of panic message and reboots
<designbybeck> the locks up at the bios, i then have to hard/soft reset and it goes to grub, (the new grub) even if i go to recovery mode i can't do anything much
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, metal , there have been many successful upgrades from 11.1o\0 to 12.04 , without any problems , but that also depends on one's HW drivers etc as well
<designbybeck> So i left it doing a mem test to see if that would check on anything for me, if not I guess I'll boot off a usb drive and see if i can fix it somehow that way
<designbybeck> Yes BluesKaj I did update my main laptop just fine with that way
<pixel__> BluesKaj, any idea? Googling 'kubuntu slow screen' didn't give me much help :/
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, go to a tty , ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 , and update/upgrade
<designbybeck> i couldn't  BluesKaj
<designbybeck> at least when i did go safemode and tried to get a promt, I didn't have internet access
<metal> the issue is that, where I come from, I have to by the data traffic
<metal> so, I guess installing a fresh version seems more reasonable
<BluesKaj> ok ,then it's wifi drivers not working?  amongst other things
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,^
<pixel__> metal, sounds like Iceland? ;-)
<designbybeck> ah yes in that case metal, download the full distro iso and you'll have it for next time
<BluesKaj> metal, yes , but downloading the image can take  a while too :)
<designbybeck> it did complain aobut the wireless firmware, because there is a card in it, but it is plugged into the NIC
<metal> I guess I torrented that
<metal> Iran
<metal> :)
<metal> one thing
<metal> my Ubunutu doesn't stand by
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, got an ethernet connection handy ?
<designbybeck> yeah it has both in it BluesKaj, but was running on the NIC
<designbybeck> not the wifi
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, usually we refer to the wired connecrtion as ethernet , NICs can be both wifi and ethernet
<designbybeck> true, sorry
<designbybeck> ethernet that is
<BluesKaj> ok , that's not a good sign , maybe a clean install off a media would be best
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,^
<designbybeck> Sadly that is my last options... and looks like that I'll have to do, I'm not sure if i did something funky when it was doing the updates or what, but about to make me a new LiveBoot USB now
<designbybeck> nopefully i can try an upgrade? fix /repair? and not have to reinstall all my apps?
<BluesKaj> pixel__, open the the kmenu>system>additional drivers , are there any "recommended graphics drivers" listed there , if so choose it and install
<pixel__> BluesKaj, ok, this may take a while^^
<BluesKaj> pixel__, once installed you'll be asked to reboot
<EagleScreen> I will install the post-release updates and will test again the Lock Screen
<pixel__> BluesKaj, btw, doubleclick in system settings? (hard to learn a new UI that takes forever to respond)
<metal> thanks, people
<BluesKaj> pixel__, no , open the kmenu >applications>settings>additional drivers
<pixel__> BluesKaj, oh, thanks, sorry
<BluesKaj> sorry pixel__ I misspelled , not settings  open the kmenu >applications>system>additional driver
<pixel__> BluesKaj, hm, it doesn't seem to react to clicks to the "Applications" tab. Can I call that "Additional drivers" dialog from the command line?
<EagleScreen> can you test the Lock Screen feature in 12.04? is it working for you?
<BluesKaj> pixel__,  you can run Jockey from the CLI for Nvidia Recommended Driver install , switch to a tty (ctrl-alt-f2), log in, then type "jockey-text -a" and press enter
<pixel__> BluesKaj, thanks!
<pixel__> BluesKaj, "ERROR: Cound not find any typelib for AppIndicator3"
<pixel__> [translated from german] "Additional drivers"
<pixel__> [...] "Looking for additional drivers..."
<pixel__> [back to tty]
<BluesKaj> pixel__,sudo apt-get install jockey-common jockey-kde
<pixel__> Those are already installed, apt-get says
<pixel__> jockey-text -c and -u didn't give anything new
<pixel__> -l is giving me entries "Xorg:nvidia_current" and "xorg:nvidia_current_updates"
<pixel__> BluesKaj, I keep getting that ERROR message.
<pixel__> hey, on F7 tha applications tab opened \o/
<colock> hello, it's been all afternoon trying to get kubuntu installed on a new pc. the best result so far is a blue screen (instead of plain black with monitor not detecting any output) without anything going on
<colock> i cannot see the grub menu
<colock> i would like to boot without any fancy graphic thingie and _SEE_ what's happening
<colock> how can I do that?
<colock> not sure the blue thingie is a borked grub or a borked boot splash screen
<BluesKaj> pixel__, let's check , if the driver is installed, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<colock> keeping <tab> down while booting does not help
<pixel__> BluesKaj, 6 entries
<BluesKaj> colock, try the shiftkey immediately after the bios screen to get grub
<colock> trying BluesKaj, thanks
<BluesKaj> pixel__, pastebin them pls
<pixel__> BluesKaj, libwinnvidiahack4, nvidia-common, -current, ... okay
<pixel__> hmm or not, BluesKaj
<colock> "loading Operating System"\n and nothing happens
<colock> :(
<colock> what a shitty bios
<FloodBotK1> colock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pixel__> hm, unless I ssh the output to this netbook... stand by BluesKaj
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  just went and tried to boot from the USB.... did the same panic and restarted
<colock> (the installation [alternate] works just fine)
<designbybeck> the system was working fine with 11.04... this is pretty odd
<designbybeck> I might have to try Ubuntu 12.04 and see if that will install at least?
<colock> should be already up and running it's a 8x3.2Ghz/16Gb Ram/Raid1 SSD system
<colock> should maybe burn a gentoo livecd and chroot into it for some grub tweaking...
<pixel__> BluesKaj, Yay, segfault of kwin on F7... -.-
<BluesKaj> colock, misplaced grub
<colock> BluesKaj: meaning?
<BluesKaj> colock, it might be installed on the wrong partition or drive
<colock> both sda and sdb
<colock> the installer should do it properly
<BluesKaj> colock, a Raid1 SSD system is a differnt kettle of fish
<colock> grub and/or the initrd cannot handle that?
<BluesKaj> dunno , but it's not a standard state for a normal kubuntu install
<colock> the installer (alternate) just let you do setup raid and lvm
<pixel__> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/F3hEgqgL
<BluesKaj> colock, fine , I've used the alternate many times , but i'm not familiar with a raid1 install ...never needed to worry about it
<colock> ok, in rescue shell in rootfs
<colock> now tweaking grub to at least give me a chance to see/do something...
<BluesKaj> pixel__, that's the most up to date driver normally used on newer pci graphics cards not a 6150 onboard ...was thinking your driver might be a 270 series not a the 295
<orated> Hello! After recent upgrade, whenever I login I get ankonadi processes - http://i.imgur.com/XUsDA.png - eating RAM and CPU that system soon hangs. I have to always kill all akonadi processes for system not to hang. What are these processes for and how can I avoid getting them started on login?
<BluesKaj> orated, are you using kmail or kontacy or any kdepim apps?
<BluesKaj> err kontact
<orated> No
<pixel__> BluesKaj, so what can i do?
<BluesKaj> orated, open the kmenu , type akonadi , choose the server configuration , stop the server . You can disable akonadi in system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager , nepomuk search module (tied to akonadi), uncheck that.Then in session mangement , check "restore previous session" and add akonadi, nepomuk to the "applications to be excluded from sessions" text
<BluesKaj> orated, then click apply :)
<orated> BluesKaj: Server configuration: server not running. Service Manager: Unchecked Nepomuk Search Module and changes made to Session Management
<BluesKaj> orated, ok now check in system monitor process table to see if your cpu is normal
<orated> BluesKaj: Still the same behavior on login after logout
<orated> RAM usage rises exponentially from 0.6GB to maximum it can
<BluesKaj> did you check "restore previous session" in session mangement?
<BluesKaj> because if you didn't you'lkl need to do it all again
<orated> Yes, and inputted applications to exclude in "akonadi, nepomuk" format. Moreover, On Login section always had Restore previous session marked, I only inputted those app
<BluesKaj> you can also turn off nepomuk in system settings
<orated> Yes, Desktop Search > Nepomuk Sematic Desktop disabled
<orated> Semantic*
<BluesKaj> and akonadi is still running after the relogin ?
<orated> Yes, that is what I noticed
<orated> I'll restart system if you like
<orated> Is the format to input applications to exclude correct?
<EagleScreen> anyone with Kubuntu 12.04 can check if Lock Screen works?
<EagleScreen> right-click on Desktop and Lock Screen
<Shaan7> EagleScreen: worksforme
<EagleScreen> Shaan7: could you also check it in plasma-netbook?
<orated> On plasma-netbook here EagleScreen, it works
<Shaan7> works
<EagleScreen> then the problem seems to be mine
<sunsetlover> works here too
<EagleScreen> by any reason Lock Screen option does nothing in my netbook
<EagleScreen> Powerdevil can't neither lock the screen
<orated> BluesKaj: Another sample of the recent attempt
<orated> http://i.imgur.com/ucjLi.png
<sunsetlover> seems that you have problem in configuration
<EagleScreen> yes, but this is a new fresh installation of 12.04
<EagleScreen> I hadn't time to break the configuration
<pixel__> BluesKaj, now booting the 64bit CD into live mode to test if that works...
<sunsetlover> try to reconfigure the screen saver and test lock screen again
<BluesKaj> pixel__, check your system monitor to see what's hogging resources
<orated> BluesKaj: I'm on netbook giving above states of the laptop. Is there anything you think that can be done?
<sunsetlover> the same problem happened with my 32bit cd and i found that cd don't have live mode , and only the dvd have it
<orated> pixel__: 64bit CD live mode issue with it giving boot> prompt?
<orated> I mean 32 bit*
<pixel__> BluesKaj, at least the No1 pain of almost all systems I know, the HDD, is quite bored...
<BluesKaj> orated, stopping the akondia server and following the steps i posted should work , myabe you need to reboot rather than login
<sunsetlover> so i donloaded the dvd iso and burned it on dvd and test it and its worked
<pixel__> orated, I went into install mode on 32bit and 64 bit, now clicking "test kubuntu"
<orated> BluesKaj: Which file/folder in ~/.kde deals with akonadi? I'm thinking of doing a fresh install and will exclude that particular folder when copying back old kde
<pixel__> okay, Kubuntu is officially the first Distro I know where the live CD performs by far better than the installed system^^
<sunsetlover> pixel: try to download the dvd iso and use it and it will give you live mode
<pixel__> orated, boot to 64bit live cd worked like a charm, no boot> prompt
<pixel__> BluesKaj, live offers no proprietary drivers in the gui
<BluesKaj> pixel__, don't think it's graphics , it's probly akonadi and nepomuk / virtuoso using up your resources causing the slowdown
<pixel__> BluesKaj, hm, okay, so I can boot back and see if I can kill those services...
<BluesKaj> pixel__, check my posts to orated to see the steps
<pixel__> *sniff* I really like the live cd version. MPO photo support, a nice desktop photo screenlet...
<pixel__> okay, I'll do that
<pixel__> BluesKaj, if i get to work my current install, is there any reason not to try 64bit afterwards
<BluesKaj> pixel__, well Iwouldn't bothger with 32bit ay all if I had 64 bit
<BluesKaj> pixel__, well I wouldn't bother with 32bit at all if I had 64 bit
<pixel__> BluesKaj, okay, I kept 32bit because years ago there were problems with getting 64bit adobe reader and so on
<pixel__> BluesKaj, btw, now back in the installed system, htop gives me a load of .2
<BluesKaj> pixel__, there architecture support as default in kubuntu since 11.04 or 11.10 , so 32 bit installs are uneccessary now
<BluesKaj> arch support
<pixel__> BluesKaj, I don't think I've got the same problem as orated - my system is absolutely bored.
<BluesKaj> bored ?
<BluesKaj> or borked
<pixel__> no HDD activity, system load of 0.2, ... bored
 * pixel__ looks up "borked"
<pixel__> oh, borked = FUBAR, I see
<BluesKaj> pixel__, but it's slow ...look at the process table in system monitor ...theremight be a clue there
<pixel__> what I can do is go back to live cd and see what your initial commands print.
<pixel__> system monitor? console please :D
<kesavan> hi
<pixel__> htop says right now load average: 0.83 0.63 0.38
<pixel__> hm, a high cpu usage woud show in htop under TIME+, right?
<pixel__> BluesKaj, top position is "/usr/bin/kwin --crashes 1" with 57.28 seconds
<BluesKaj> , errands ...BBL
<pixel__> BluesKaj, okay
<garou> Help. Hi. How can I run my own scripts on kate 3.8.2? Looks like the old plugin "External tools" isn't available anymore.
<alvaro> hola
<pixel__> BluesKaj, on the livecd, dpkg -l | grep nvidia returns only the lines libkwinnvidiahack4 and ncidia-common
<alvaro> nmbjn
<alvaro> hi
<kesavan> I am new to this environment
<kesavan> Can somebody help me to know how this works?
<DarthFrog> kesavan:  What in particular are you having trouble with?
<kesavan> can I clear doubts regarding Ubuntu here?
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?  This channel is for Kubuntu support.
<kesavan> okay..Actually right now I am using Ubuntu 12.04 in my pc.
<kesavan> my laptop*
<DarthFrog> Then you want to ask your question in #Ubuntu.
<kesavan> okay...
<kesavan> Thanks
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<kesavan> one doubt. Can I use Konversation for #Ubuntu. If yes how can I use it?
<kesavan> I got it..
<kesavan> Thank you for your help :)
<DarthFrog> Just install it.  Doing so should bring in all the dependencies.
<DarthFrog> i.e. "sudo apt-get install konversation"
<BluesKaj> kesavan, just install it
<kesavan> I got it.
<kesavan> Thanks DarthFrog, BluesKAj
<ArchangelSe7en> gtg
<francesco_> i have problem with samba share
<francesco_> is there someone that speak italia?
<maco> #ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<francesco_> grazie
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  After grading I got something similar to this, Trying to reinstall from LiveUSB, I got something similar to this. And this is from Ubuntu 12.04...
<designbybeck> I'm thinking it might be that Wireless card that is in there. I'm not using it wirelessly so I might just take it out and see if that fixes it, But can anyone else tell by looking at that randomness why i was having problems
<designbybeck> Here is the Screen shot http://www.pasteall.org/pic/31155
<ybit> designbybeck: have you tried selecting a different kernel from the grub menu?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, wonder if the alternate install might be better , it accomodates more hardware than the standard install
<pixel__> BluesKaj, btw., reinstalling 64bit now...  (hope dies last)
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> no ybit it already did the upgrade the first time when i was in 11.10
<designbybeck> don't know if i've ever triedd the alternative version BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand the reluctance to install 64bit OSs now that arch support has proven it's benefits
<BluesKaj> !alternate | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<designbybeck> downloading now BluesKaj ... fingers crossed
<kesavan> good bye
<luca> hi need om help in order to upgrade distribution to kubuntu 12.04
<EagleScreen> hi luca
<luca> hi
<luca> i followed the official procedure in orderto do it but after that i reboot the system
<luca> don't appear the notification for the availabilitiy of the new distribution
<luca> someone can help me
<luca> please
<lordievader> luca: What official procedure are you talking about?
<EagleScreen> luca: are you in kubuntu 11.10 now? please give us te link to the procedure
<luca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<luca> yes i'm using 11.10
<pixel__> BluesKaj and everyone else: Thanks for all the help, now everything works.
<lordievader> luca: Well you can always do: sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> luca, close the upgrade manager , open a terminal , sudo apt-get upgate && sudo apt-get upgrade , then , sudo do-release-upgrade
<EagleScreen> yes, try it luca
<pixel__> I deleted the old profile directory (created by the first 64bit Kubuntu installation), reinstalled 64bit and now I have full speed. But don't ask me why it works this time.^^
<luca> i've tryed but it says that there's no new distribution available
<BluesKaj> pixel__, you may have had some old corrupted config files
<BluesKaj> luca tried what ?
<EagleScreen> luca is not the first person experiencing this problem
<luca> i've tryed sudo do-release-upgrade and it donìt work
<lordievader> luca: What does this say: cat /etc/lsb-release
<EagleScreen> luca: press Alt + F2, and enter this command: do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d
<luca> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<luca> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<luca> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<luca> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<FloodBotK1> luca: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> luca . follow the commands I gave you , you need to upgrade you 11.10 to get rid of bugs in muon upgrader ..it's very important that you do this first before the dist-upgrade
<luca> i've tryed also do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d and it don't work
<BluesKaj> luca, read my post above !
<luca> i'm reading
<EagleScreen> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <-- should be equivalent to do an upgrade with muon updater
<luca> sorry but i don't undestand
<luca> apt-get is not a command of ubuntu
<luca> or better not of muon
<pixel__> BluesKaj, well but those were from the first 64bit-installation from earlier today
<luca> and i did bujt nothing happen he says that the system is updated
<luca> i did it alo with muon
<luca> any other suggestion?
<BluesKaj> no don't use muon ... you have update muon with apt-get , luca
<luca> i did ur procedure blues but don't work
<luca> muon was closed as u says
<pepee> isn't this the bug that wont let you update to ubuntu lts?
<luca> it seems a bug
<luca> but i don't know how to fix it
<luca> it could be important that i have the italian language installed
<luca> ?
<EagleScreen> luca: language should not matter
<luca> ok thanks
<EagleScreen> luca: apt-get is a known command ofocurse
<pepee> sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d  ?
<luca> also tryed pepee
<EagleScreen> luca: did you get an error with "sudo apt-get update" ?
<pepee> so you use sudo when running those commands? what error you get?
<pepee> s/so/do/
<pepee> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57469-Muon-Update-Notifications-in-12-04&p=288871&viewfull=1#post288871
<luca> no errors eagle
<pepee> sudo apt-get dist-update
<EagleScreen> any error with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  ??
<BluesKaj> luca, try , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> it's not a fix but a workaround
<luca> don't work also blues
<pepee> luca, remove these files: /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp  /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available  /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-success-stamp
<goddard> is it possible to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<pepee> sudo sh -c "rm /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp  /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available  /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-success-stamp"
<RexHaviK> i installed 'prelink' and managed to get it to run error free, i have no idea if the intend prelinking is actually taking place, anyone played with it?
<EagleScreen> goddard: yes, it is
<lordievader> goddard: Yes, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<luca> i'nm going to try pepee
<pepee> goddard, yes, you need kubuntu-desktop
<Resistance> goddard:  you can install kubuntu-desktop, which installs the KDE stuff
<lordievader> goddard: It is quite a large package though.
<Resistance> mhm
<Resistance> large being an understatement
<luca> did it pepee thaen
<luca> then
<pepee> luca, ok. then
<pepee> sudo /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available --force
<Resistance> i still use Ubuntu (GNOME/GTK) apps on KDE, i just installed KDE on my end.
<lordievader> So perhaps a base package (kde-base, or something) is more usefull, smaller.
 * RexHaviK also runs a hybrid
<pepee> I'm using lxde now. kde is too much for my needs
<lordievader> *Got two boxes, best of both worlds
<luca> 0 packages can be updated.
<luca> 0 updates are security updates.
<pepee> I don't like kde wallet, or the fact that it uses mysql
<lordievader> How can I do such an action thingie?
<luca> now pepee
<pepee> luca, run muon
<BluesKaj> luca open update manager , make sure the upgrade notification is set to "normal"
<pepee> luca, what BluesKaj says
<RexHaviK> pepee, dont password kwallet, leave it blank , problem solved
<luca> ok
<RexHaviK> i installed 'prelink' and managed to get it to run error free, i have no idea if the intend prelinking is actually taking place, anyone played with it?
<luca> sorry where is upgrade notification
<EagleScreen> luca: kdesudo software-properties-kde -> Updates
<EagleScreen> -> Release upgrade
<EagleScreen> set it to normal
<luca> done
<luca> now?
<pepee> nothing happens?
<pepee> no error messages?
<luca> was set to long term
<pepee> luca,  <EagleScreen> set it to normal
<BluesKaj> luca, LTS for some reason should work , but doesn't
<luca> i set it
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo-release-upgrade
<pepee> sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> err .sudo do-release-upgrade
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  the ALternative can be installed via a Live USB correct?
 * BluesKaj cleans his glassess , again
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, did you use unetbootin ?
<designbybeck> i'm still downloading it
<pepee> what if luca downloads the alternate cd?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, then it should work
<RexHaviK> i would like to force kde to use the adobe-flashplugin , is that possible?
<luca> somehing is happened
<EagleScreen> RexHaviK: yes it is
<RexHaviK> EagleScreen, cool, how?
<EagleScreen> RexHaviK: use it for.. Firefox? Rekonq?
<luca> it dit seems tahat i working
<RexHaviK> EagleScreen, dont have rekonq or firefox, do have chromium
<BluesKaj> RexHaviK, did you download adobe-flashplugin, or are you talking about the default version?
<luca> thank you veru much
<luca> i will let you knnow
<RexHaviK> BluesKaj, i installed the adobe-flashplugin from repos
<EagleScreen> RexHaviK: install a tool called kalternatives from Muon or apt-get
<BluesKaj> luca, thank us when it's upgraded and working :)
<luca> you are right:)
<RexHaviK> EagleScreen, will try it
<EagleScreen> RexHaviK: and ofcourse, install flash-player
<luca> for sure need sometimes just for downloading files
<RexHaviK> EagleScreen, i do have adobe-flashplugin installed, i do want it and not the default plugin
<EagleScreen> RexHaviK: later, open systemsettings on sudo mode (kdesudo systemsettings), open Alternatives configuration, and look for Mozilla Flashplugin option, then set the Adobe choice as default
<RexHaviK> EagleScreen, got it
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen,, or in the the terminal , locate libflashplayer.so , then copy it to , /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ with root permissions
<RexHaviK> EagleScreen, the chosen is already adobe-.....
<EagleScreen> RexHaviK: I have /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> well, the flashplugin installer was giving problems , so I didn't bother using it since it was a 32 bit app in a wrapper for 64 bit systems at the time , and I haven't changed my ways :)
<EagleScreen> I use a 32 bit system
<EagleScreen> someone uses 64 bits, then he shoud download the 64 bits version from Adobe website
<EagleScreen> it is available in deb format
<EagleScreen> and also in Ubuntu partner repository I think
<designbybeck> and BluesKaj do i have to/need to use unetbootin' on this? or can I just use Startup Disk Creator?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, I'm not sure , I just know that unetbootin does work
<designbybeck> ah gotcha!  Thanks BluesKaj
<graft> hi-ho, i'm using rvm to set my ruby version, but this doesn't seem to work for kde, which is still using ruby 1.8 - how do i get kde to use ruby 1.9?
<Resistance> !info ruby precise
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Transitional package for ruby1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Resistance> graft:  i'm not certain 1.9 is default in the repos...
<Resistance> !info ruby1.9 precise
<ubottu> Package ruby1.9 does not exist in precise
<Resistance> it might not
<rbetzen> ! libreoffice-report-builder-bin
<rbetzen> !libreoffice-report-builder-bin
<Unit193> !info libreoffice-report-builder-bin
<ubottu> Package libreoffice-report-builder-bin does not exist in precise
<Tommo_> hi guys!
<Tommo_> I update kubuntu at releas 12.04 and I flash player plugin doesen't work...anyone can help me?
<pepee> Tommo_, check if the adobe-flashplugin package is installed. then try reinstalling it
<Tommo_> I've tried to reinstall this package, but nothing...
<pepee> check if your browser sees the plugin
<pepee> and if it is enable
<pepee> s
<pepee> *enabled
<Tommo_> how can I do it?
<Tommo_> I use Chromium browser
<pepee> Tommo_, chrome:plugins
<Tommo_> from konsole?
<pepee> no, in the browser
<Tommo_> I use Chromium, not Chrome
<pepee> Tommo_, same here.
<AngelForget> is same Tommo_
<Tommo_> ok, but in google store doesn't exist flashplayer plugin
<pepee> Tommo_, nothing from chrome:plugins ?
<pepee> Flash - Versión: 11.2 r202
<pepee> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<goddard> I need to save everything like the whole disk state so I can revert it if  Ineed to be able to put the image on the disk if my upgrade goes wrong
<Tommo_> nothing...
<pepee> goddard, make a backup?
<pepee> Tommo_, in the console:  dpkg -l | grep flash
<Tommo_> http://paste.kde.org/467630/
<pepee> hmm try   sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pepee> btw I got adobe-flashplugin from ubuntu partners repos, and it works
<Tommo_> doesn't work...
<pepee> Tommo_, ok, enable ubuntu partners repos and install adobe-flashplugin
<pepee> Tommo_, or read this: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58585-Is-there-a-problem-with-flashplugin-installer
<Tommo_> wow I was able to work flashplugin! Ty so much pepee ;)
<pepee> Tommo_, how?
<Tommo_> I've installe adobe-flashplugin and adobe-flash-properties-kde
<Tommo_> installed*
<pepee> ahh ok
<pepee> well, flash has always had problems in ubuntu
<pepee> good thing I don't like it too much...
<levi___> hey guys
<levi___> anyone around?
<goddard> I need to save everything like the whole disk state so I can revert it if  Ineed to be able to put the image on the disk if my upgrade goes wrong
#kubuntu 2012-05-03
<urlwolf> looks like recent versions of kde leave power management to the OS. I don't think there's CPU scaling by deeauld
<urlwolf> my laptop runs really hot, is there any way to get it to run cooler with cpu scaling? (i7 HP 8034w)
<pepee> urlwolf, there was an app I was using, but I don't remember which was :/
<pepee> urlwolf, nah. System Settings/Power Management
<urlwolf> also, I cannot access the virtual terminals (ctrl alt F1-F6), why is that?
<urlwolf> pepee: I can see it in system settings, but it doesn't let me change profile
<urlwolf> what's there enables one to set up what happens 'on ac power' 'on battery' etc but not changing the current profile to any
<dbc254> another process is using the update package is the msg, but I don't have anything else open!?!?!
<pepee> urlwolf, there is no error msg? in mine says "power management configuration module could not be loaded"
<urlwolf> no error
<pepee> urlwolf, also, you should be able to switch vt's. I don't know why you can't
<urlwolf> what shortcut are you using?
<pepee> urlwolf, ctrl+alt+F1
<urlwolf> maybe there's a setting somewhere to castrate the VTs? I'm using that one, nothing happens
<pepee> dbc254, in the terminal: ps ax | grep -E 'apt|dpkg'
<pepee> dbc254, use pastebin
<urlwolf> I have 'enable autologin' in the login manager. Maybe that killed my VTs?
<pepee> urlwolf, problem is, I'm not using kde right now
<pepee> urlwolf, no, it shouldn't
<pepee> urlwolf, not even a blank screen?
<urlwolf> first time I'm away from VTs, on any system
<urlwolf> nope
<urlwolf> maybe i accidentally overwrote the shortcuts for VTs?
<pepee> urlwolf, yeah, could be
<DorkVader> yo, does kubuntu or ubuntu have a software firewall running by default?
<pepee> dbc254, run this in the terminal (alt+f2, then type konsole): ps ax | grep -E 'apt|dpkg'
<urlwolf> nope, syssettings doesn't allow me to use ctrl alt F1 as shortcut
<pepee> DorkVader, shouldn't, I think. ubuntu comes with ufw
<DorkVader> hm...... I can't communicate with a local virtualbox VM on port 9000... I have it NAT'd in virtual box, I have done this quite a few times and it has always worked... I am wondering if there is a firewall or something in the way
<urlwolf> should I ask in #ubuntu?
<pepee> urlwolf, changed graphics driver recently?
<pepee> urlwolf, try
<urlwolf> yes
<urlwolf> now on nvidia
<pepee> DorkVader, check the guest ips
<pepee> urlwolf, that could be. I have had some problem like that
<pepee> don't know how to solve :/
<DorkVader> pepee: Yeah, good call.. the guest has no IP, or /dev/eth0... :(
<pepee> DorkVader, ask in #vbox
<pepee> DorkVader, use dhclient in the guest vm
<pepee> dbc254, again, run this in the terminal (alt+f2, then type konsole): ps ax | grep -E 'apt|dpkg'
<pepee> dbc254, talk in the channel, please
<DorkVader> pepee: Yeah, I've tried that, not bringing up a /dev/eth0 on ifconfig... not giving any errors or warnings when I run dhclient.  When I run lsmod, the  e1000 package is listed.  Virtualbox is set to  use an Intel pro 1000 ethernet card
<pepee> no errors from dhclient? check IP again
<pepee> also, use the dhclient -v
<DorkVader> ah, ok, good call, "No broadcast interfaces found"
<pepee> ifconfig eth0 up ?
<pepee> or "connec the cable" in vbox
<pepee> dbc254, no output from that command?
<dbc254> nope
<dbc254> pepee, should've stayed with 11.04?
<pepee> dbc254, nah
<pepee> dbc254, try running    sudo apt-get update
<dbc254> ran sudo apt-get update
<dbc254> what's aptitude?
<LawnMowersSuck> i'm not sure what the deal is, but off and on, when there are Qt updates, they cause the fan on my net-top to run constantly. then the next round of Qt4 updates stop that. it seems to always be back and forth.
<pepee> dbc254, another package manager
<dbc254> is it any better than this muon crap?
<LawnMowersSuck> does aptitude have support for multi-arch yet?
<pepee> dbc254, muon uses apt-get, I suppose
<pepee> dbc254, aptitude is a command line package manager
<LawnMowersSuck> dbc254: if you are wanting a decent graphical package manager, you should stick with synaptic.
<dbc254> muon be moron for me. . .
<LawnMowersSuck> muon sucks, and probably always will.
<pepee> LawnMowersSuck, IIRC that was fixed, but ubuntu devs recommend using apt-get
<dbc254> synaptic? is that in the repositories?
<pepee> I used to use aptitude, too :(
<pepee> dbc254, yes
<LawnMowersSuck> dbc254: yes, it has always been the most used package manager for debian/ubuntu/etc
<LawnMowersSuck> dbc254: unfortunately, it is a GTK app
<LawnMowersSuck> in the KDE3 days, adept was a nice package manager. it is a shame that its development was stopped. there is a new adept, but it also sucks.
<pepee> I don't use kde anymore, because of the mess
<pepee> LawnMowersSuck, yeah
<LawnMowersSuck> pepee: what do you use, where there is no mess?
<pepee> lxde
<pepee> lots of stability :P
<pepee> not being developed, I think...
<LawnMowersSuck> to me, the KDE mess is largely in the past. and KDE cannot be blamed for bad debian/ubuntu package management tools.
<dbc254> here, here!
<DorkVader> pepee: ok, thanks for the help, I got some help from the people in #vbox
<LawnMowersSuck> also, LXDE is definitely still being developed.
<pepee> LawnMowersSuck, well, they stopped supporting some apps, and then they create another app to replace the older one...
<pepee> DorkVader, you are welcome
<LawnMowersSuck> i am hoping for razor-qt to progress. i've never been much of a GTK fan.
<pepee> gnome is horrible
<dbc254> do I have to uninstall muon to use synaptic?
<LawnMowersSuck> dbc254: no
<pepee> don't even know what gnome shell or unity is :P
<pepee> I've been being using the same system on diff machines
<LawnMowersSuck> pepee: i know what they are, but have never used either of them
<pepee> s/being//
<ken__> I have a quick question regarding kubuntu netbook edition
<EvilResistance> there is such a thing?
<JMichaelX> there is a netbook mode... not edition
<dbc254> thanks guys! synaptic seems to be working where muon wasn't.
<JMichaelX> muon sucks. the old adept needs to be revived, and ported to KDE4.
<ken__> so I can install it on a netbook and "switch" the mode?
<pepee> in the end, the cli works :P
<JMichaelX> ken__: i assume so.
<pepee> ken__, no kde version of ubuntu netbook remix
<JMichaelX> pepee: aptitude actually was not working all that well, due to it not having supported multi-arch. hopefully that support is there now, but i have not checked.
<ken__> would ubuntu be better?
<JMichaelX> ken__: that is all a matter of personal preference
<pepee> ken__, kde uses lots of resources. don't know about unity
<ken__> just don't want to bog it down.
<pepee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<ken__> thanks pepee
<ken__> I'll give it a try
<JMichaelX> ken__: UNR is no lobger around. you can install Lucid UNR, if you want, but you probably should not do that.
<pepee> JMichaelX, about the Qt thing: you should fill a bug report
<JMichaelX> longer*
<pepee> yeah, seems outdated
<ken__> ok, then what would be good for a netbook. W7 Starter is crashed and full of viruses
<ken__> no startup disks
<JMichaelX> UNR ceased being developed several years ago. as to whether ubuntu or kubuntu is lighter on a netbook, i'd have no idea. i am still running UNR Lucid on my dell  mini 9, but i am fixing to migrate to precise sometime soon... maybe even tonight
<pepee> JMichaelX, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<JMichaelX> ken__: to me, win7 on a netbook (especially a single core) is ridiculous to begin with
<JMichaelX> pepee: that is what i thought
<ken__> W7 starter... it boot fairly fast, but nothing works, not even the HP restoration tools
<JMichaelX> ken__: i'd get rid of it
<JMichaelX> ken__: you have several options... ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu (LXDE also has some kind of netbook interface)... all a matter of personal preference
<ken__> that would be fine if it were mine. I was trying to revive it for a friend
<pepee> lubuntu is great, very simple
<JMichaelX> in that case, i do not know what to say. i am not a windows user to begin with (except when forced to use it at work for some reason), and could not tolerate win7 starter for 5 minutes.
<ken__> trying to make a convert here, I love linux, still learning though
<pepee> well, install lubuntu, then download lots of apps and games
<pepee> what hardware specs?
<ken__> pepee: will libre office or open office work on it>
<ken__> ?
<pepee> ken__, lubuntu uses lxde as window manager. other than that, all *buntus are the same
<JMichaelX> pepee: LXDE uses openbox as window manager, by default.
<pepee> JMichaelX, ahh, didn't know
<ken__> it's the hp mini 210-1094 NR with an intel ATOM
<pepee> ken__,  let him decide. download livecds, run them in the machine or in a vm
<JMichaelX> ken__: which atom?
<ken__> not sure, all functions are hidden with this virus that I can clean out without reformatting the HD
<pepee> some machines comes with an option to boot windows recovery after POST
<JMichaelX> ken__: it appears to have the N450, which is a single-core CPU (though with hyper-threading & 64-bit support)
<JMichaelX> ken__:  i would not want to get you in trouble, but win7 starter simply sucks.. your friend may not agree, however
<ken__> pepee: yeah, it's all boogered up
<pepee> ahh :/
<ken__> well I'll start w/ kubuntu and work down from there
<ken__> lubuntu will be last
<ken__> thanks to all for your help, very much appreciated!
<pepee> you can install lubuntu-desktop from kde :P
<pepee> xubuntu, unity, ...
<ken__> pepee: really?
<pepee> yes
<ken__> how?
<ken__> <still learning?
<ken__> <still learning>
<pepee> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ken__> huh! ok - that's easy
<pepee> after restart, you can select the desktop environment in kdm
<ken__> ok, kdm...?
<pepee> kdm - KDE Display Manager
<ken__> yeah.... sorry, I got it
<ken__> thanks again pepee
<pepee> no problem ken__
<DorkVader> yo, how does one change the logo for the klicker menu?
<brambleclaw> ok so i am not sure which OS my computer is running as it was given to me by a family member. the opening screen is what appears to be ubuntu however when i logged in it regestered as Kubuntu. for some reason i can no longer log in to my profile and have to use a guest. when i try to log in it quickly flashes to a screen that resembles a terminal screen and then goes back to the login screen. can anyone help?
<shiroi|yaiba> brambleclaw: Does the terminal give any error messag
<shiroi|yaiba> ?
<brambleclaw> not as far as i can tell but it only flashes for a second. it does seem to resemble the screen that shows when i log out of the guest
<shiroi|yaiba> You can switch into the terminal/text-login with ctrl-alt-f1 ctrl-alt-f7 will take you back to graphical. Try logging in with your regular user in the terminal mode.
<shiroi|yaiba> See what it says
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> i'll brb
<brambleclaw> ok so i logged in and it said that it failed accessing the cache
<shiroi|yaiba> I'm not sure what that means, but now you have some info, so lets try googling it.
<shiroi|yaiba> Could you type out the entire error message?
<shiroi|yaiba> Does it log you in anyway, or does it kick you out back to login?
<brambleclaw> it stayed at the terminal window
<brambleclaw> ok brb
<asobi> just installed 12.04. how do i get konqueror to be file manager instead of browser?
<pepee> asobi, just put the path in the url bar
<pepee> asobi, like /tmp/
<asobi> er, i like a gui
<szal> lol
<amason> System Settings -> Defaults Applications -> File Manager
<amason> you should be able to set konqueror there
<asobi> just did but rekonq still opens as browser
<szal> rekonq != konqueror
<brambleclaw> ok
<asobi> :/
 * asobi misses konqueror
<pepee> install it?
<bazhang> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kde-baseapps): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1086 kB, installed size 3284 kB
<szal> well, install it (if it isn't already)
<bazhang> asobi, ^^
<brambleclaw> [623.651658]sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] asking forcache data failed
<pepee> try alt+f2 "konsole"
<asobi> oh
<szal> konsole?
<asobi> so it's not installed by default
<pepee> err konqueror
<asobi> ~_~
<pepee> xD
<bazhang> asobi, so install it
<brambleclaw> [623.651658]sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] assuming drive cache: write through
<brambleclaw> that was my error message
<asobi> thanks all~
<brambleclaw> and every few seconds it kept repeating\
<goddard> how can i get firefox to use dolphin?
<Kalidarn> hey is this bug which has been solved going to get it's update pushed back into kubuntu https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=297536
<ubottu> KDE bug 297536 in gtk3-engine "Oxygen-GTK causes Filezilla to Crash" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Kalidarn> http://download.kde.org/stable/oxygen-gtk2/1.2.3/src/oxygen-gtk2-1.2.3.tar.bz2.mirrorlist
<pepee> brambleclaw, checked your hdd?
<brambleclaw> no?
<Kalidarn> we've currently got currently we are stuck with  gtk2-engines-oxyg 1.2.2-0ubuntu1    Oxygen widget theme for GTK+-based applications
<brambleclaw> i got the error when i logged in by using the CTRL + ALT + F1
<pepee> brambleclaw, did ubuntu do that ever?
<pepee> brambleclaw, you said it kept repeating. sounds like a faulty hdd to me, but i'm not sure
<brambleclaw> i don't know the OS i have is so weird. it was my brothers. :P it has the ubuntu login screen but when i logged in to my profile before it showed as kubuntu
<brambleclaw> ok so what does that mean and how do i fix it?
<goddard> Strigi is taking FOREVER!
<pepee> brambleclaw, how many disks do you have, and in which one is ubuntu installed?
<brambleclaw> i think i have one disk? on the login screen it has an icon next to the profile name that when clicked it has a list of OS's such as Xubuntu, ubuntu, KDE, Gnome, and XFE
<brambleclaw> each then goes to it's splash screen and then to it's corresponding desktop
<pepee> what is sdb? an usb disk?
<pepee> brambleclaw, select some random option, see if it works
<brambleclaw> sorry, what? i have very little computer knowledge
<brambleclaw> i have tried all of them
<brambleclaw> no dice
<Num83rGuy> KDE's network manager will not auto-connect to my vpn on login or when there is a loss of network connection or loss of VPN connection.
<brambleclaw> the guest profile is what i'm currently using
<Num83rGuy> Is anyone aware of VPN problems with the network manager.
<pepee> brambleclaw, do you have an usb disk connected in the computer?
<brambleclaw> no i use the stock hard drive.
<brambleclaw> is that what you're asking?
<pepee> yes
<pepee> brambleclaw, is a laptop?
<brambleclaw> yeah an acer aspire one
<brambleclaw> ok
<pepee> ahh, k, so the error msg probably comes from somewhere else...
<brambleclaw> it is a recovered drowning victem
<brambleclaw> my sister dropped her water in ti
<brambleclaw> it*
<pepee> :/
<brambleclaw> yeah...
<pepee> use memtest to check the memory modules
<brambleclaw> ok?
<brambleclaw> how?
<pepee> brambleclaw, reboot, hold the shift key, then in the menu go to memtest and press enter
<brambleclaw> ok will do
<brambleclaw> brb
<pepee> brambleclaw, wait
<Num83rGuy> It will take some time.
<brambleclaw> ok
<pepee> yeah...
<brambleclaw> ?
<Num83rGuy> Depending on the amount of RAM you have it could take several minutes.
<Num83rGuy> 10, 15, 30,..
<brambleclaw> i had just changed the name of the profile then turned it off. then five minutes later i turned it back on to find the proplem
<brambleclaw> i have just under 1GB of ram
<Num83rGuy> So, does anyone know anything about the network manager and VPNs?
<pepee> brambleclaw, ahh, so it was working fine?
<Trippler> Hey. I want to install kubuntu but am having a few issues. When I have booed the installer and press "Try kubuntu" the loading screen comes up and shows all icons loading but once they start fading it stops (75%ish faded) and hangs. The same thing happens when I try to do anything in the disk partitioning part of the installer (if I use any of the options the box that is supposed to be there...
<Trippler> ...comes up with correct size but it hangs before it shows any content in the box). Anyone able to help? Thanks
<brambleclaw> yeah
<pepee> Num83rGuy, I don't know, sorry...
<brambleclaw> me nither num83erGuy
<brambleclaw> yeah pepee it was runnign perfect
<Num83rGuy> OK thanks I will ask again later.
<pepee> Num83rGuy, ask in #ubuntu
<brambleclaw> it actually earlyer that day ran runescape for the first time
<pepee> brambleclaw, hmm sounds like a bug
<pepee> brambleclaw, how did you change the profile name?
<brambleclaw> profile i think?
<brambleclaw> profile manger
<brambleclaw> manager
<brambleclaw> it opened another window after asking for my password
<brambleclaw> it had done so before so i didn't think anything of it
<brambleclaw> should i just start over? re-install kubuntu?
<pepee> brambleclaw, are you logged in now?
<brambleclaw> i'm logged in to the guest
<pepee> brambleclaw, try this: in konsole, run: sudo <your user here>
<brambleclaw> ok
<pepee> and type the password for that user
<brambleclaw> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [120, -1, -1]: Operation not permitted
<brambleclaw> what does it mean?
<pepee> hmm I don't know
<pepee> I'm searching for it
<brambleclaw> :P
<brambleclaw> ok
<pepee> brambleclaw, can you update your system?
<brambleclaw> there are no updates
<brambleclaw> i just did the new distribution
<pepee> brambleclaw, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> same message
<brambleclaw> and same message again when i just put in sudo
<pepee> brambleclaw, problem: I don't really know what a guest account is :P
<pepee> anyway, don't worry
<brambleclaw> oh ok :P this is actually the first time i've used one on a linux system and it's not in the kubuntu format
<brambleclaw> ok?
<pepee> brambleclaw, so you changed the profile name. what about the password?
<brambleclaw> i did that right when i got it about a month ago
<pepee> ok, it was working fine until... ?
<brambleclaw> last night about 1:30?
<brambleclaw> turned it off at maybe 12?
<pepee> did you update the system?
<brambleclaw> yep
<brambleclaw> fineshed yesterday morning
<pepee> ok
<pepee> try this: type ctrl+alt+F2,  then  ctrl+alt+F8  or F7 to come back...
<brambleclaw> ok
<shiroi|yaiba> brambleclaw: this indeed looks like a hard disk problem http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=627231
<pepee> type ctrl+alt+F2,  put your username, press enter, type your password and press enter
<pepee> shiroi|yaiba, looks like this to me: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=769747
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 769747 in kernel "[sdb] Asking for cache data failed" [Unspecified,New]
<pepee> shiroi|yaiba, more likely, a problem with the flash cards reader
<shiroi|yaiba> hmm, perhaps...
<shiroi|yaiba> I don't see why that would prevent graphical login, though.
<pepee> nah, it doesn't
<shiroi|yaiba> Well, that's the problem he's having, if you'd read the beginning.
<pepee> I'll make him rename ~/.kde
<brambleclaw> ok pepee so i got Durion@Joshua-Aspire-One:/$
<shiroi|yaiba> brambleclaw: You're logged in.
<pepee> he says " when i try to log in it quickly flashes to a screen that resembles a terminal screen and then goes back to the login screen."
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> it's the same screen i get when i log off of the guest
<shiroi|yaiba> So there's no problem with your account, it probably has to do with your graphical manager.
<brambleclaw> ok
<shiroi|yaiba> Did you try selecting GNOME or Xubuntu during login?
<shiroi|yaiba> *graphical* login
<brambleclaw> yeah i tried all of the options with the same results
<shiroi|yaiba> You mentioned that you have those options
<shiroi|yaiba> Okay, so it's a problem with your X configuration or graphics drivers.
<pepee> brambleclaw, now, run this:      mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_backup       be careful when typing...
<brambleclaw> the guest however works perfectly fine with all of them
<brambleclaw> ok
<shiroi|yaiba> pepee: it may not be in .kde since it's a problem across all WMs
<pepee> shiroi|yaiba, could be related to lightdm
<shiroi|yaiba> pepee: but it is worth a try, I guess.
<shiroi|yaiba> perhaps...
<pepee> shiroi|yaiba, yeah
<pepee> shiroi|yaiba, if this doesn't work, I'm gonna make him install kdm
<shiroi|yaiba> pepee: he may already have it running.
<shiroi|yaiba> we should ask what the login screen looks like/ color scheme so we know which dm he's running.
<shiroi|yaiba> It probably is gdm or lightdm though, considering that the boot splash says ubuntu
<shiroi|yaiba> Of course, his brother seems experienced enough to have changed it.
<pepee> yeah
<pepee> hehe
<brambleclaw> its saying "no such file or directory
<pepee> he even installed lots of DEs, so...
<pepee> brambleclaw, uh, ok
<shiroi|yaiba> brambleclaw, what color is your login screen?
<shiroi|yaiba> What does it look like?
<brambleclaw> It says ubuntu with its logo and black fading to pinkish orange from top left to bottom right
<shiroi|yaiba> Okay, he's using lightdm
<brambleclaw> i haven't ever seen it before
<shiroi|yaiba> Perhaps we should just have him make a new user in the command line?
<shiroi|yaiba> That'll have a working default config, probably.
<pepee> brambleclaw, new theory. brambleclaw are you hacking your brother's computer? :P
<pepee> joking
<brambleclaw> will my brothers music still be there?
<brambleclaw> no
<brambleclaw> he gave it to my sister who drowned it then gave it to me
<pepee> brambleclaw, yes, it's still there
<shiroi|yaiba> brambleclaw: it'll be there in his home directory
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> good
<brambleclaw> he'd have a coniption if it died
<pepee> shiroi|yaiba, do you know how to select some other DM?
<shiroi|yaiba> anyway, I've got things to do, pepee, can you walk him through making a new user?
<shiroi|yaiba> It's easier than installing a new dm
<brambleclaw> what is a DM?
<shiroi|yaiba> I gtg, I'll be back soon.
<brambleclaw> thanks
<pepee> shiroi|yaiba, see ya
<shiroi|yaiba> brambleclaw: Display Manager. It's what lets you log in.
<shiroi|yaiba> graphically
<brambleclaw> oh ok
<brambleclaw> i have never worked with DM's before
<brambleclaw> my old computer had kubuntu on it but the hard drive died of old age
<pepee> ok
<pepee> try this: sudo apt-get install kdm
<pepee> in the black screen
<brambleclaw> cool
<brambleclaw> the package is not available
<brambleclaw> no instalation candidate
<pepee> try this: sudo apt-get install gdm
<brambleclaw> it is already at its newest edition
<pepee> type:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<brambleclaw> KDE is one of the DM options in the login screen but it isn't the same as kubuntu
<brambleclaw> it doesn't however have a logo
<pepee> yeah, kdm is what you can use to log into kde
<pepee> brambleclaw, use kdm
<brambleclaw> log out and back in with kdm?
<pepee> yes
<brambleclaw> k
<brambleclaw> brb
<brambleclaw> pepee ok
<pepee> could you log into your account?
<brambleclaw> i didn't try. should i?
<pepee> yes
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> pepee ok it didn't work'
<brambleclaw> um it did however give me a notice when i logged in to the KDE that a program had crashed
<pepee> uh :(
<pepee> what program?
<brambleclaw> it didn't say and then it came up with a popup that  said could not determine the package or source of the package name
<brambleclaw> and  some thing about sending a report but that closed as soon as the popup came up
<pepee> send the report
<brambleclaw> ok brb
<pepee> it should give you some number, an ID or a URL. give that number to me
<brambleclaw> ok i got to re-log in
<pepee> k
<shiroi|yaibaaway> you know, it would probably be WAY easier just to make another account...
<pepee> yeah,  but I don't know how to make a new acct.
<shiroi|yaiba> Oh, it's just sudo adduser username
<pepee> ahh, useradd acct
<pepee> ok
<shiroi|yaiba> hi brambleclaw? news?
<brambleclaw> well crap it didn't show u this time
<brambleclaw> nope no news
<shiroi|yaiba> Okay, let's try to make a new user
<brambleclaw> sept my back and neck are deterierating
<brambleclaw> ok cool
<shiroi|yaiba> Go to the command line, log in as before, and type
<shiroi|yaiba> sudo adduser brambleclaw
<brambleclaw> ok
<shiroi|yaiba> (You can replace brambleclaw with anything you want
<shiroi|yaiba> )
<brambleclaw> right
<shiroi|yaiba> It will prompt you for some info, you can skip everything except for password and real name.
<shiroi|yaiba> Oh, and enter the current user's password when it asks you
<shiroi|yaiba> Then you will have a new clean user, and you can try logging in with that, which will hopefully work.
<shiroi|yaiba> Ok, go ahead.
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> room number?
<shiroi|yaiba> Doesn't matter. Skip it
<shiroi|yaiba> Leave it empty
<brambleclaw> k
<shiroi|yaiba> It's from the old UNIX systems where everyone logged into a mainframe.
<shiroi|yaiba> So you could find the user.
<shiroi|yaiba> Anyway, doesn't matter
<brambleclaw> ok
<shiroi|yaiba> done?
<brambleclaw> so it's all created
<brambleclaw> yup
<shiroi|yaiba> Okay, now it should be an option in the login screen. If it's not, type it in manually.
<brambleclaw> ok brb
<shiroi|yaiba> Or you can reboot, it should come up.
<brambleclaw> k
<nurupo> what ya doing, creating a new user? x)
<shiroi|yaiba> He's having problems logging in on one user, but not guest. We guess that the dm config file is corrupted.
<shiroi|yaiba> This is probably the fastest and easiest way to get a clean login.
<shiroi|yaiba> Hi brambleclaw
<brambleclaw> ok done and logged in
<shiroi|yaiba> works?
<brambleclaw> yeah
<shiroi|yaiba> Good.
<shiroi|yaiba> Hopefully, this user has sudo.
<shiroi|yaiba> Open up a terminal and check.
<brambleclaw> k
<shiroi|yaiba> try this:
<brambleclaw> it seems so
<brambleclaw> ok?
<shiroi|yaiba> Okay, you're golden.
<shiroi|yaiba> You can get into the old users folder at /home/username
<shiroi|yaiba> You may need root, if he made it read-protected.
<brambleclaw> is there any way to get it set back up as kubuntu?
<shiroi|yaiba> Oh, sure.
<shiroi|yaiba> You can select kubuntu on the login screen, it should work.
<shiroi|yaiba> Try it.
<brambleclaw> there is no kubuntu option
<shiroi|yaiba> Is there an option called KDE?
<brambleclaw> KDE plasma workspace but it's not the same
<shiroi|yaiba> KDE is the window manager for Kubuntu
<shiroi|yaiba> Do you expect the old version, KDE 3?
<brambleclaw> same widget styles and such but the way it functions is all weird
<shiroi|yaiba> What exactly is not the same?
<shiroi|yaiba> Are you talking about single-click to open folders?
<DarthFrog> Kwin is the window manager.  KDE SC is the desktop environment.
<shiroi|yaiba> DarthFrog: thanks. Sorry, a bit of confusion
<brambleclaw> the way i had it before it was prety close to windows XP
<shiroi|yaiba> brambleclaw: what exactly don't you like?
<shiroi|yaiba> I may be able to tell you how to set it.
<brambleclaw> we i guess it'll wotk but i liked it the way it was
<shiroi|yaiba> I expect that your brother set a lot of settings in KDE's config to work as he liked.
<shiroi|yaiba> For example, the default is that programs and folders open at single-click, but you can set it to double-click.
<brambleclaw> the weird thin is that it logged in as kubuntu but there is no option for it
<shiroi|yaiba> What do you mean by "it logged in as kubuntu"?
<brambleclaw> here let me log in to KDE so i can give more exact examples
<brambleclaw> it gave the kubuntu splash screen it had a KDE application manager
<brambleclaw> at the top of which it said kubuntu "version #"
<brambleclaw> here 'll brb
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> um the whole desktop is weird looking
<shiroi|yaiba> Concrete issues, please.
<pepee> configure it
<shiroi|yaiba> Okay, I actually have to go again.
<pepee> btw take note of that "app crashing" msg
<brambleclaw> on the left of the menu bar is the name of the current program that when clicked it zooms out and gives the option to go to a sort of full screen application menu
<brambleclaw> it has all the same options as the other menu
<shiroi|yaiba> I'll keep an eye on the channel and chime in if I can help, but as pepee says, it's a matter of configuration.
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> :p i've never seen it like this before
<shiroi|yaiba> Oh, I think you're using unity...
<shiroi|yaiba> Are you sure this is KDE?
<brambleclaw> unity?
<shiroi|yaiba> Erm... Let's see.
<shiroi|yaiba> Is there a taskbar on the bottom?
<brambleclaw> yeah the option says KDE and all teh color scheemes and widget scheems are the same as kubuntu
<brambleclaw> on the top
<shiroi|yaiba> The color and icon schemes can be changed...
<brambleclaw> ok
<shiroi|yaiba> Is there anything directly on the desktop?
<brambleclaw> no
<shiroi|yaiba> Are there Plasma widgets?
<brambleclaw> there is a button called search and launch
<shiroi|yaiba> Hmm...
<pepee> hehe
<shiroi|yaiba> Okay, truth be told, I've been using gnome only for a couple of months now.
<brambleclaw> there is a menu button on the bottom left of the search and launch
<brambleclaw> oh ok
<shiroi|yaiba> So this is all from memory.
<brambleclaw> pepee what?
<shiroi|yaiba> Anyway, hopefully pepee can help.
<shiroi|yaiba> bye all.
<brambleclaw> yeah thanks so much
<shiroi|yaibaaway> You are welcome.
<pepee> nah, I don't even use kde
<brambleclaw> ok
<pepee> byw shiroi|yaibaaway , good luck
<brambleclaw> oi...
<pepee> brambleclaw, funny thing, we don't even know what you are using
<brambleclaw> i think i'm gunna get all my bro's stuff off and just reinstall the system
<pepee> anyway, lets see if we can fix the other app
<brambleclaw> ok?
<pepee> brambleclaw, reboot, take note of the message and paste it
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> it's  drop down folder
<brambleclaw> executable path
<pepee> that's the message?
<brambleclaw> "/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt_check.py"
<pepee> do this: sudo apt-get -s install --reinstall update-notifier-*
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> new updates
<brambleclaw> installing
<brambleclaw> ok what next?
<pepee> reboot, and check if you can log into the other account
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> 50% on the updates
<pepee> good
<brambleclaw> ok brb
<brambleclaw> pepee well it didn't work...
<pepee> still get error messages?
<brambleclaw> no error just a terminal that said "checking batterie state" and then the login screen
<pepee> ahh k
<pepee> strange
<brambleclaw> and i just found out that the stupid dog peed in my chair
<brambleclaw> ...
<brambleclaw> so i think i'm going to call it a night
<brambleclaw> but thanks so much for your help
<pepee> you are welcome
<brambleclaw> hey now i know how to hack into my other brother's kubuntu computer
<brambleclaw> >:)
<brambleclaw> LOLZ
<pepee> you can change the password easily :P
<brambleclaw> no kidding
<brambleclaw> :)
<brambleclaw> i think i'm gunna try it just for fun
<brambleclaw> :)
<pepee> hehe
<brambleclaw> :)
<brambleclaw> well goodnight
<pepee> good night
<iroh37> Hello. I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04. When I try to dl packages from from Getdeb in Rekonq i get the error, "Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'apturl %u'." and in Firefox, "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program." They worked in 11.10. How can this be fixed?
<shiroi|yaibaaway> You need to associate either the ubuntu package manager or some other package manager with apt://
<shiroi|yaibaaway> or just download the .deb and install with gdebi
<iroh37> K. Is there a manual or can you show how? I am smart enough to be dangerous. :)
<shiroi|yaibaaway> Link with solution https://getsatisfaction.com/allmyapps/topics/protocol_apt_and_firefox_3_5
<iroh37> Thank you, shiroi|yaibaaway. I am using Firefox 12 would that make a differnce. And is this a bug and should it be reported?
<moobyFR> Hi
<moobyFR> since 12.04, my dual screen configuration works, but applications use them as one large display, it was not the case before
<SunTsu> moobyFR: then change KDE's screen config to your liking
<moobyFR> it's not really as simple as that :)
<moobyFR> kde seems to see that 2 monitors are connected
<moobyFR> applications like yakuake only see one large display, but in 11.10, it was aware of two displays
<SunTsu> moobyFR: There's two parts to that config. I know, because I configure that every single time my laptop hits it's docking station
<Guest77027> anyone can help me to setup arabic keyboard on kubuntu 12.04, please.
<Guest77027> i have search on online but it seems interface is changed, i can't see any setting for keyboard on System settings window
<neo_> msg@xjiujiu a
<lordievader> Good morning
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lordievader> Lol at the netsplit
<d-egg> Hi, the review tool in okular does no longer change the cursor when I select a marker. It's always the browsing hand. Does anybody else have that, or know how to change that?
<d-egg> Since the 12.04 upgrade
<d-egg> I mean the mouse pointer
<HelpMeObiWanKubu> Not sure what you mean by marker
<HelpMeObiWanKubu> BTW, is it just me or has SMB sharing via the GUI been broken in Kubuntu since 10.10 or so?
<HelpMeObiWanKubu> System settings -> Sharing is just a user/pass field in recent versions
<d-egg> HelpMeObiWanKubu: the review tool (F6) can be used to color the text. For example with a yellow marker
<HelpMeObiWanKubu> I can confirm d-egg's report . . . hand remains
<HelpMeObiWanKubu> This is 12.04 live dvd
<randers2> Any luck d-egg with the Okular issue?
<d-egg> randers2: So far, no luck, I also asked on #okular.
<randers2> Anyone ever tried to share a folder by SMB?   I realize samba sucks and all . . . but it oughta work without having to edit smb.conf in the terminal.
<eichi_> hello. How can I disable the alert, that a new kubuntu upgrade is available and I should update? I don't need it atm and it comes every several minutes
<mydogsnameisrudy> right clik
<eichi_> okay, I will try thanks (its just a virtual box installation with a big IDE that is hard to configurate - our project manager does a new with latest IDE and kubuntu in some weeks -thats why I dont need a upgrade now ;) )
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya im not upgrading yet
<nbca> will gimp 2.8 hit kubuntu mirrors?
<mydogsnameisrudy> has no idea about gimp
 * mydogsnameisrudy has gone for more coffee
<lordievader> nbca: I guess if it doesn't anytime soon you could always compile it yourself.
<frogonwheels_> anybody here deal with multiarch?  trying to compile (wine, but anything really) as 32bit. tried echo "int maint(){return 0;}">x.c &&   gcc -m32 x.c   and get skipping incompat /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.6/libgcc.a    - actually I can't find out where to get a i686 version of libgcc.a
<frogonwheels_> ie compiling 32bit on  64bit.
<frogonwheels_> I'm sure I'm missing a package or 10, but I can't work out which one/s
<frogonwheels_> et voila. found it.
<frogonwheels_> libc6-dev-i386
<jake_> Good morning.
<jake_> Does anybody know where I can find good information on which USB reciever works well with Kubuntu 12.04?
<SunTsu> jake_: usb receiver for what?
<jake_> For my laptop
<SunTsu> you want to receive your laptop?
<jake_> SunTsu: For my laptop
<jake_> SunTsu: GPS reciever sorry
<SunTsu> jake_: that was what I needed to know ;)
<SunTsu> jake_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gpsd#Unterstuetzte-Hardware has a list about hardware known to run with gpsd. The page itself is german, but the list should be clear anyway
<jake_> SunTsu:  Thanks for your time.
<BluesKaj> hey all
<CruX|> hello, which package is always overwriting /etc/motd ?
<CruX|> on every reboot
<BluesKaj> CruX|, what's in your motd file that get's overwritten?
<CruX|> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/5HRwkuNS
<BluesKaj> CruX|, yes , mine's exactly the same , so what's supposed to be in that file that you think is being overwritten?
<CruX|> BluesKaj: my own messages
<CruX|> for example if apt database is updated, this is appended to the end of motd:
<CruX|> 29 packages can be updated.
<CruX|> 1 update is a security update.
<CruX|> another question: in aptitude i can see i386 packages on my amd64 system
<CruX|> how can I turn off i386 ? because updating takes too longg
<BluesKaj> CruX|, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/update-motd.1.html
<BluesKaj> some 32 bit packages are installed by default because the 64 bit versions haven't been developed yet , but the arch support package takes care of that for you
<BluesKaj> CruX|,^
<CruX|> BluesKaj: great thx much!
<BluesKaj> np
<forgeaus> ugh
<forgeaus> how do I get back to normal plasma from the active one?
<hateball> forgeaus: open krunner, search for workspace, change to normal
<hateball> you may need to restart the session
<BluesKaj> flor try ctl+f12
<BluesKaj> forgeaus,^
<forgeaus> link xmlid hasn't been detected?
<forgeaus> everytime I use the keyboard the overgrown (on a desktop) OSK comes up (osk being onscreen keyboard)
<forgeaus> lol its ok for an  interface I did install it on purpose
<forgeaus> but I should be able to choose to go back!
<barnabas02> Hi! How can I disable changing settings in Kubuntu 12.04? I am admin on the system, and I have created a guest account.
<eagles0513875_> hey guys :)
<eagles0513875_> im on 12.04 32bit on my netbook and the plasma netbook desktop keeps randomly crashing for me and i cannot find the necessary package to install to get a valid backtrace
<eagles0513875_> any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<eagles0513875_> anyone here :(
<yofel_> eagles0513875_: start with kdelibs5-dbg and kde-workspace-dbg
<eagles0513875_> yofel: i installed those but ill check again
 * eagles0513875_ slides yofel a cup of coffee
<yofel> :)
<eagles0513875_> yofel: already installed and i dont think i managed to get a valid back trace
<eagles0513875_> i will pastebin it if it happens again
<yofel> try to let it search for debug packages. otherwise I'm not sure
<eagles0513875_> yofel: just happened again ill let you tell me if the backtrace is valid or not
<eagles0513875_> have to wait for it to generate
<eagles0513875_> yofel: hopefully this weekend ill have some time to finish setting up my environment for packaging :D
 * eagles0513875_ taps finger and waits for back trace and starts some small talk with yofel in offtopic
<eagles0513875_> yofel:  here is the paste of the back trace it looks like a thread is causing the shell to seg fault http://pastebin.com/wGNmmB6e
<eagles0513875_> yofel: whats yoru take on that back trace
<yofel> should be plasma_applet_menubar.so, can you install plasma-widget-menubar-dbgsym please and refresh?
<eagles0513875_> shouldnt the bug app pull that if its suggesting to install dbg packages
<eagles0513875_> all it suggested was the first 2 packages you mentioned
<yofel> oh, you probably don't have the dbgsym repos enabled. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<eagles0513875_> which repo do i need to enable
<ilyak> hi *
<ilyak> I've installed a fresh Pedobear and my umask is 002
<eagles0513875_> O_O
<ilyak> Why is it 002? Where's the best way to tune that?
<ilyak> Because dupload and umask 002 do not work very well together
<yofel> Ubuntu changed the default to 002 a while ago. You can put 'umask 022' in your ~/.profile I think
<eagles0513875_> yofel: question whats ddebs
<ilyak> yofel: But is it the Way To Go?
<ilyak> because for one thing I have /etc/login.defs:UMASK           022
<ilyak> Why is it there if it doesn't work?
<yofel> eagles0513875_: .deb with debug symbols. Not sure why they changed the file ending
<ilyak> Oh, it's not for the user
<ilyak> It's for new users' dirs
<ilyak> okay, I'll put it in my .zshrc
<eagles0513875_> yofel: can i add those repos to the main sources.list file?
<yofel> sure
<eagles0513875_> yofel: im very lost as to what the link you gave me is trying to have me do
<eagles0513875_> what are the repos that i need to add?
<yofel> sec
<yofel> eagles0513875_: add what you need from these: http://paste.kde.org/467966
<eagles0513875_> yofel: whats the difference between the standard main universe and restricted and these?
<eagles0513875_> and tbh i dunno what out of those three that i need
<eagles0513875_> put them all
<yofel> will work
<yofel> eagles0513875_: difference is just that those debs are kept on a different server, so only difference is the URL
<eagles0513875_> ok
<eagles0513875_> yofel: regenrating the backtrace
<eagles0513875_> yofel: here is the new back trace http://pastebin.com/7dYsfuGK
<eagles0513875_> yofel: doesnt look like much else has changed compared to the previous back trace i paste binned
<yofel> the missing calls in Thread1 are gone.
<yofel> hm
<eagles0513875_> yofel: i still have no plasma shell
<eagles0513875_> it will restart the shell ones then crash again and i have no shell at all
<yofel> eagles0513875_: I would try to get an empty shell running, remove the menubar applet, and see if that work
<yofel> *works
<yofel> if yes file a bug against plasma-widget-menubar with that backtrace
<eagles0513875_> it was workign fine there were some updates yesterday
<eagles0513875_> and i installed those and somethign there is causing the issue
<eagles0513875_> prior to those updates i had no crashes what so ever
<yofel> eagles0513875_: you can check in your apt history what those updates were (/var/log/apt/history.log). I would look for something related to Qt or dbus
<yofel> need to go for now.
<eagles0513875_> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/964689/ nothing related to plasma at all on the updates from yesterday
<eagles0513875_> hey ikonia
<roland> hi. I updated  to 12.04 and now I'm having some problems...  tftp server is not working correctly anymore, when I try to get a file, I get an error "no such file"
<roland> and I have no idea where to start looking
<eagles0513875_> roland: logs would be a good place to start
<roland> eagles0513875_: which one of those?
<eagles0513875_> syslog or tftp server could do its own logging
<FlyingFoX> The kde notification center does not play any sounds when i press the play button of a notificatian that has a sound enabled. any ideas how to check whats going wrong?
<roland> eagles0513875_: i don't think it logs anythin
<eagles0513875_> syslog might i dunno i usually use sftp as it only requires ssh server and your good to go :(
<natman> does anyone know what the story is with the next release of Kubuntu, will they still follow the 6 months as ubuntu? will they change the name?
<BluesKaj> natman, that's still to be decided ...still very early days
<eagles0513875_> :-/
<drostie> Canonical hasn't made a big stink about it yet though, so if laziness prevails they won't change the name. :P
<natman> BluesKaj: hope they dont change much, really like ubuntu, wish i could support kubuntu, but they dont have a merchandise shop
<drostie> I'm really excited about the next releases already, though. :D
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: do you have a moment I am having an issue which is starting to get on my nerves but even with the appropriate debug packages dont seem to get a very useful back trace :(
<natman> drostie: can you pronounce the name :P
<drostie> koo-boon-too.
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: I'm sorry, I don't. I'm busy
<natman> drostie: ha the name of ubuntu 12.10 i mean
<eagles0513875_> no worries ikonia
<drostie> they couldn't choose quetzacoatl. :<
<drostie> *quetzalcoatl
 * eagles0513875_ need to figure out why the plasma netbook shell is crashing for me
<drostie> But yes, I work in quantum physics, so kwan-tal ket-zal is not too hard. :P
<eagles0513875_> O_O
<eagles0513875_> offtopic much for this channel lol
<eagles0513875_> any of you guys running kubuntu on a netbook
<drostie> fair enough.
<BluesKaj> FYI , http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<drostie> no. convertible tablet. :<
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: why don't you log a bug ?
<ikonia> rather than sitting in an IRC channel waiting for someone to spoonfeed you the answer
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: what i find odd though is that it only happend after some updates yesterday but none of the updates are related to plasma though
<ikonia> so log a bug
<drostie> BluesKaj: the most depressing thing about that though is: http://blue-systems.com/
<eagles0513875_> o_o
<drostie> Canonical at least appears to sell something. :P
<eagles0513875_> LOL
<drostie> But we're free from Canonical! we could now do something crazy like, I dunno, KubuntuBSD!
<maco> not using the name "kubuntu" we can't :P
<maco> canonical owns the trademark on anything that ends in buntu
<drostie> KuBSD then? :P
<drostie> KDEBSDWTFBBQ.
<eagles0513875_> im guessing the future of kubuntu rests on UDS im guessing
<eagles0513875_> the outcome
<maco> the Kubuntu Members have voted on preferred new names, and the Kubuntu Council will make the decision
<maco> (make, not announce, due to tie breaking being needed)
<BluesKaj> oh my ... where's the thunder and lightning
<maco> cyber4: having issues?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> what version ok KDE have in kubuntu 12.04 ?
<mah454> what version of KDE have in kubuntu 12.04 ?
<forgeaus> version?
<lordievader> KDE 4.8.2 runs here
<forgeaus> precise pangolin?
<alkisg> Hi, I press ctrl+shift+v in order to paste something to konsole, but klipper is displayed instead. And when I select an entry from the klipper menu, nothing happens... some help?
<alkisg> In other words, pasting to konsole with the right click menu works fine, but the shortcut mentioned there (ctrl+shift+v) doesn't work as it displays the klipper menu instead
<eagles0513875> alkisg: its ctrl+shift+v to paste on konsole
<alkisg> eagles0513875: yes that's exactly what I'm trying but it displays the klipper menu instead
<alkisg> (12.04 if it matters)
<eagles0513875> alkisg: yep same here
<alkisg> Btw the ancient shift+insert shortcut works fine
<whodare> alkisg: that means ctrl+shift+v is also set as an global shortcut for klipper, and it takes precendence of the shortcut of konsole.
<eagles0513875> alkisg: both methods work for me
<alkisg> whodare: wouldn't that be a bug though, as the konsole shortcut doesn't work?
<alkisg> Or do you mean it's my local setting, and not affecting everyone?
<alkisg> (I had precise since months, maybe some wrong settings were applied during the upgrade paths)
 * alkisg tests with a new user account...
<alkisg> eagles0513875: which kubuntu version do you have?
<eagles0513875> 12.04 i upgraded during the RC stage
<alkisg> Ty, hmm....
<alkisg> OK it works fine in the other account
<alkisg> So it's a local setting, thanks, I'll figure out how to delete it
<alkisg> ~/.kde/share/config/kglobalshortcutsrc: [klipper] show-on-mouse-pos=Ctrl+Shift+V,none,Open Klipper under mouse position
<alkisg> No idea how that got there :)
<alkisg> Deleted that file and got "none" instead of "ctrl+shift+v" there, everything OK now, thanks again
<BluesKaj> what happened to the ~/.asoundrc file in 12.04 ? /etc/asoundrc.conf doesn't exist either
<mc404> is here any russians?
<randers2> Since 10.10, sharing an NTFS volume by SMB (via Dolphin or otherwise) has not worked in Kubuntu by any means I have discovered.  Anyone have any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> randers2, I'm accessing W7 shares just fine , are you using smb ?
<randers2> BluesKaj, I am attempting to share an NTFS volume mounted in Kubuntu so that it can be accessed via SMB from other devices (an Ubuntu machine, an Android phone, etc.).  I can, from Kubuntu, easily get to the easily-configured SMB shares on my Ubuntu box.
<randers2> This has been the deal-breaker from me adopting Kubuntu on more machines.
<BluesKaj> randers2, why not try to share the volume directly rather than thru kubuntu , try to access from the client side
<randers2> BluesKaj, the NTFS volume is in the same machine with the Kubuntu installation.  It is, in this case, merely a separate partition, but on my old work computer running Kubuntu I had the same issue with separate volumes.
<randers2> I've tested it with 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, and 12.04 and get the same results . . . 10.04 was the last time it worked, IIRC.
<randers2> And that's on multiple computers, installed or via LiveCD in different cases.
<BluesKaj> randers2, have you considered not using ntfs , or is that a work restriction ?
<randers2> At work, not to mention for personal needs, it is a necessity to have a partition accessible either via Windows or Linux.
<BluesKaj> if the volume was an ext then you could use ssh or NFS from one linux pc to another or all other linux machines
<BluesKaj> randers2, I suppose you've tried ntfs-config ?
<randers2> On the work machine I did, but not on this laptop.  I am re-attempting now.
<randers2> BluesKaj, still no joy from other PCs.   Ironically, though, some of the old deleted shares that are still showing up on an Android device seem to be working.   But from Ubuntu I cannot see any shares at all now, nor will Dolphin on Kubuntu allow me to make a share that persists after I close Dolphin.
<BluesKaj> from the ubuntu machine you should be able to setup ssh or NFS , randers2 since your accessing a kubuntu pc which is serving the files from an ntfs volume , right ?
<BluesKaj> randers2,^
<randers2> Perhaps I could, but that would not solve the problem . . . merely work around it.  Windows machines would still be unable to access.   There's even a Wii that I use for accessing SMB shares which would presumably fail to function.
<randers2> Nor can I now remove the mystery ghost shares that the Android device is still able to access, which is just weird.
<randers2> They aren't in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<BluesKaj> dophin places?
<randers2> SMB restart solved the mystery ghost shares
<rosario7> ciao
<rosario7> !list
<ubottu> rosario7: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rosario7> ciao
<rosario7> !lsit
<rosario7> come si fa ad aprire la lista?????
<BluesKaj> !it | rosario7
<ubottu> rosario7: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<randers2> With NTFS-config installed, I cannot make shares that are visible at all from the Ubuntu machine
<BluesKaj> randers2, linux to linux should work
<randers2> I may be having luck right now using sudo dolphin and sharing as root.   Which is odd, but potentially usable.  Will continue to test.
<randers2> Better yet, I'll try from the 12.04 LiveCD and see if I can repeat it . . . a process to enable genuine SMB activity would suffice, even if Kubuntu's a little broken and won't do it out of the box.
<randers2> Thank you for your suggestions!
<serge_> hi guys i have trouble with fonts in google earth (kubuntu 12.04)
<serge_> mayby you can help me
<sunsetlover_> hey all
<sunsetlover_> any one can help me with deepin software center ?
<sunsetlover_> after i installed it , i tried to launch it but it ask for password
<BluesKaj> sunsetlover_, deepin software center ?
<sunsetlover_> BluesKaj, yes
<Combatjuan> If I launch a program with alt-f2, where does its stdout and stderr go?  /dev/null?  Somewhere else?
<Combatjuan> .xsession-errrors?
<Combatjuan> It looks like it is .xsession-errors.  Hmmm...  Is there a way for me to instead have it piped to a scriped that prepends the pid and a tab to each line of the output so I know which messages came from what?
<ilyak> For some reason in some recent kde version multimedia keys were broken
<BluesKaj> deepin software center , sunsetlover_ , never heard of it ...muon software center on kubuntu
<ilyak> in 8.04 my calculator button launched kcalc
<ilyak> in 10.04 it did
<ilyak> in 12.04 it doesn't
<ilyak> neither it does at my home - different distro, different keyboard, no cigar
<sunsetlover_> BluesKaj, it is another app like muon but contains more collection of apps, check it out via google
<BluesKaj> sunsetlover_, well if it's not a default app in the repos then you can't expect ppl here to know much about it
<sunsetlover_> you will find it in muon package manager
<Fanfare> Hi @ all: In plasma active my task previews are gone... How to check in plasma active for desktop effects?
<Oxymoron> Hi, I wondering Ktorrent supports magnet links. But still I do not get any magnet links to work in Ktorrent on latest release?
<guest12345> Does anybody know of a good video on demand server for a webcam I could install?  I set one up with vlc, but vlc constantly transcodes the webcam video and I only want it to transcode when somebody is connected.  I also tried ffserver/av server, but they are really buggy... any suggestions?
<eagles0513875> hey guys is there a way i can turn off my trackpad in 12.04 the shortcut on my keyboard used to work in 11.10 and now its no longer working :( and there is nothing in settings to where i can disable my track pad :(
<BluesKaj> sunsetlover_, that's a gtk app , I don't use muon due it's bugginess and I don't even see it in synaptic
<sunsetlover_> ok  thank you man
<BluesKaj> sunsetlover_, and the reason you see it in muon is because you have it installed
<sunsetlover_> maybe, whatever forget it, i will uninstall it and forgot to use it
<Oxymoron> Cannot find any useful info how to fix it in Kubuntu, to make Kotrrent open magnet links. Ktorrent opens when run magnet link, BUT KGet locks the start process and nothing is done in the Ktorrent with the magnet link. Cannot really find any useful bugfix for this either, not what google provide anyway. Does anyone been able to solve it?
<ilyak> in kubuntu update center tries to run gksudo
<ilyak> of course it's not there
<ilyak> so it fails
<ilyak> happens when installing ms core fonts
<eagles0513875> ilyak: use kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> that would install all that stuff java flash etc
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, the magnetic link in ktorrent is real buggy , I switched to qBittorrent for that very reason
<eagles0513875> hell BluesKaj install wine and use utorrent
<ilyak> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe responds 500
<eagles0513875> utorrent works like a charm in wine
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, nope
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Alright :)
<eagles0513875> ilyak: how are you trying to install them
<eagles0513875> via gui or command line usually i always install via command line
<eagles0513875> anyone know a solution to my issue about not being able to disable my track pad with keyboard shortcut or via system settings
<eagles0513875> im on the kde netbook desktop version
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I've tried utorrent in wine and i greee it works well, but I have no reason to use it since my client works fine
<ilyak> transmission is nice
<ilyak> especially gtk frontend
<ilyak> so no reason to dick around with wine
<ilyak> eagles0513875: thanks for the hint
<eagles0513875> ilyak: command line is so much better
<ilyak> I'm trying the packege, ttf-mscorefonts-installer, which then fails 'cause SF responds 500
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm trying to stay away from windows apps , hence I don't have wine installed
<eagles0513875> ilyak: i know we are spoiled for GUI's but i prefer command line
<ilyak> eagles0513875: Do you really use lynx?
<eagles0513875> ilyak: no
<eagles0513875> what is it anyway
<eagles0513875> lol does that answer your question
<Fanfare> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=19956 gave qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin org.kde.KWin.toggleCompositing, which works.
<KarmaComa> i'm on Kubuntu 12.04 and i turned off Screen Energy Saving through Power Management, but still the monitor goes off after a while, any ideas please?
<abhishek_> Hi, i installed kubuntu 12.04 on my laptop . But I cant find muon package manager anywhere .. Please help
<eagles0513875> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<eagles0513875> abhishek_: ^
<sunsetlover_> abhishek, you will find it under system
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: in my opinion (whatever it's worth) you would be better off forgetting about muon, and installing/using synaptic
<abhishek_> JMichaelX : how do i install synaptic ?
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<orated_> BlaXpirit:
<ghabit> Hello. I'm looking for easy and gui DLNA server. Help me please ^)
<orated_> er, sorry.
<giantpune> hi, im looking for information about "repairing" a broken kubuntu installation.  when i installed it, i placed /home on a separate hard drive than everything else.  today that HDD with /home has failed.  does anybody know how i can replace just that HDD and get all the default stuff there without having to reinstall the entire OS?
<abhishek_> lordievader : Sorry bad question to ask .. Im installing synaptic
<JMichaelX> giantpune: you would need to format that drive to a linux file system, then add that drive to your fstab
<lordievader> abhishek_: Yes? Run "sudo apt-get install synaptic" in a terminal/konsole
<DarthFrog> giantpune: Yes.
<giantpune> JMichaelX, the kubuntu installer creates a bunch of default files and folders in your home folder.  will it be smart enough to start up with all those missing?
<abhishek_> lordievader : I knew that, I just said it was a bad question to ask u how to install :D
<BlaXpirit> giantpune, it's okay
<JMichaelX> giantpune: you will need to do some of this without KDE.... one you have your drive formatted, and added to /etc/fstab, KDE will re-create the files it needs
<lordievader> abhishek_: Do you have a terminal open?
<DarthFrog> giantpune:  Copy /etc/skel to your new home directory.
<JMichaelX> once*
<abhishek_> lordievader : I installed it
<JMichaelX> giantpune: do you have a linux live CD?
<giantpune> not the new one.  but i know how to DL and burn it
<DarthFrog> giantpune: There's 3 hidden files in /etc/skel you need in your home directory.
<lordievader> abhishek_: Oke, good
<JMichaelX> giantpune: it does not matter if it's old.... as long as it is not more than a few years old. you can use such a live CD to format your external drive.
<JMichaelX> giantpune: you will also need this command, to get your new HD's UUID: 'sudo blkid'
<JMichaelX> you will need that UUID when you add an entry for that drive in /etc/fstab
<abhishek_> lordievader : How do i give su privileges to synaptics ?
<giantpune> ok, let me drag this laptop across the house and start the process
<lordievader> abhishek_: In kubunutu it is "kdesu synaptic"
<JMichaelX> giantpune: your entry should look like something like this: UUID=1234567890  /home    ext4    defaults        0       2
<orated_> Hello! Which file/folder stores configuration about panels in ~/.kde ?
<abhishek_> lordievader : is there a command ?
<JMichaelX> synaptic should just ask for your password upon being launched
<abhishek_> lordievader : says kdesu command not found
<orated_> abhishek_: Try kdesudo synaptic in Terminal
<BluesKaj> or you could do the all no passsword command in the sudoers file :)
<JMichaelX> why would synaptic not just ask for his password when it's launched?
 * JMichaelX shakes his finger @ BluesKaj
<lordievader> abhishek_: It could be the kdesudo command, not sure, it used to be kdesu...
<abhishek_> orated_ : thanx got it .. but cant I get the su access if I run it from the desktop search ?
<abhishek_> lordievader : it was kdesudo
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: like i said... just launch it. it will ask for your password.
<BluesKaj> for guis like synaptic one has to use kdesudo
<JMichaelX> wtf.... why is he being instructed to launch synaptic from the command line?
<JMichaelX> (wtf = what total folly)
<JMichaelX> :-D
<BluesKaj> abhishek_, have you tried alt+f2 , kdesudo synaptic
 * JMichaelX sigh
<abhishek_> no, the password is not being being asked when launced from GUI
<JMichaelX> then my question would be, WHY is it not asking for your password
<BluesKaj> bet there's another package manager open , maybe muon or apt-get ?
<abhishek_> BluesKaj : now it asked for password
<BluesKaj> ok good
<abhishek_> BluesKaj : should I be doing this everytime ?
<BluesKaj> package managers need root permissions because they use the dpkg system to install remove or purge packages , hence the pw
<BluesKaj> !sudoers
<abhishek_> but should I be using the same method to launch it always ?
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: it should ask you password, every time
<orated_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<JMichaelX> there *should* be no need to launch it from the command line, unless your user is not in the sudoers file
<abhishek_> i know i know , I am just clarifying if this is the only way (alt+F2 , kdesudo synaptic ) to launch it ..
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: i am answering that!
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: the answer should be NO
<abhishek_> I am one of the sudoers
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: then alt+f2 etc etc should be completely unnecessary
<JMichaelX> just launch it from the menu
<abhishek_> then it wont ask me for password and I wont have the privilege to install packages
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: i am not sure what the deal is then. i always install synaptic, and it always asks for my password.
<orated_> As far as I remember synaptic in Kubuntu when run directly from menu does run without administrative privileges. Did you try Muon instead abhishek_?
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: you could try logging out, then back in.
<JMichaelX> orated_: i have never seen that
<abhishek_> JMichaelX : il try thank you
<abhishek_> orated_ : I cant find muon at all
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: even if you type 'muon' in the search bar?
<abhishek_> JMichaelX : yeah I cant find it
<orated_> then <sudo apt-get install muon>
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: you did a fresh installation?
<BluesKaj> abhishek_, despite objections by some , one can edit the sudoers file and remove the need for pws if you feel scure enough in your computing environment to do so ...if you need some help with it . just ask
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: my question is why you are recommending this, when the question should be why synaptic is not asking for his password
<BluesKaj> gotta run som errands for a few mins ...BBL
<BluesKaj> that's odd , I thought it wouldn't launch
<BluesKaj> BBL
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: yea, i think it's launching
<JMichaelX> ok
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: are you logged back in?
<abhishek_> yes
<JMichaelX> hopefully it will ask for your password now....
<abhishek_> i dint :(
<abhishek_> it*
<JMichaelX> did you do a fresh installation?
<abhishek_> yes
<orated_> Strange
<abhishek_> of synaptic ?
<orated_> Strange that you couldn't muon after fresh installation of Kubuntu 12.04
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: just out of curiosity, what do you get if you enter 'which muon' in a terminal?
<orated_> couldn't find*
<abhishek_> i dint get anything
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: i think your installation was somehow flawed
<abhishek_> damn !
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: don't panic
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: please run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: tell us if it wants to install a bunch of packages
<abhishek_> yeah il do that
<orated_> JMichaelX: For reference, this is what I've noticed when running synaptic without sudo - http://i.imgur.com/uDMsY.png
<abhishek_> yeah im getting the same thing too
<Phoenixz> Anybody knows anything about some current Ubuntu bug that makes multiple computers loose network on GNome / KDE level? Network can be configured manually on command line, but in KDE / GNome its basically dead... ? Since yesterda I have multiple computers showing this very same problem, all independantly..
<JMichaelX> orated_: did you launch it from the menu, or command line?
<JMichaelX> Phoenixz: do they all use the same wireless chipset?
<Phoenixz> Have this happen on multiple computers, both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, from different people.. All since yesterday night / this morning..
<orated_> Well, I prefer muon over synaptic in Kubuntu. I would ask you abhishek_ to try what JMichaelX suggested
<abhishek_> menu
<Phoenixz> JMichaelX: No.. One was my laptop (yesterday night) and the other 3 are all desktops
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: i was asking orated_
<abhishek_> JMichaelX  : it asked me to install packages of 88 MB
<orated_> JMichaelX: I ran it <synaptic> from Terminal. If you see in KMenu edit option for application, even there you would see its just <synaptic> for Command.
<JMichaelX> orated_: i have kubuntu installed on 6 machines (between work and home), and it's been that way for several years... and i have never seen that behavior
<Phoenixz> JMichaelX: lspci gives 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06) on this desktop
<abhishek_> and i can see muon there in the packages suggested :)
<JMichaelX> abhishek_: go ahead and install all of that
<abhishek_> yeah
<JMichaelX> Phoenixz: how about the other machines?
<orated_> JMichaelX: Well, I rarely use syaptic or muon for that matter. I just mentioned that since I've noticed that behavior before.
<orated_> abhishek_: Try reinstalling system or as JMichaelX suggests
<JMichaelX> orated_: i am just curious as to why that would be
<BluesKaj> abhishek_, if you ran synaptic in the terminal previously , make sure the terminal is closed if you run it from the krunner or the kmenu
<abhishek_> ok
<orated_> Any idea which file/folder stores configuration about panels in ~/.kde ?
<BluesKaj> abhishek_, a terminal can be open , but you can't have synaptic open from it
<abhishek_> JMichaelX : YIppee ! Got muon back !
<abhishek_> yeah i know thanks
<BluesKaj> muon ..good luck
<rapidsp> orated_: may be /home/karen/.kde/share/config/kwinrulesrc ?
<rapidsp> heh...
<rapidsp> may be ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrulesrc ?
<rapidsp> :)
<orated_> rapidsp: Thanks
<rapidsp> and plasma-desktop*
<JMichaelX> i think i must be using a kubuntu installation from a parallel dimension
<JMichaelX> somehow  the two (or more) dimensions are managing to intersect on freenode
<rapidsp> dolphine search is very nice :)
<danielo> hey everybody
<danielo> do You know how to restore kde file picker for firefox in new kubuntu?
<danielo> cause that gnome one is so ugly and unpractical
<mokush> any idea where I could get the source for the `current application control` and `window menubar` plasmoids?
<JMichaelX> mokush: source for all libre software should be in the repos
<mokush> JMichaelX: I couldn't find the actual packages for these plasmoids in the repos
<JMichaelX> mokush: hmmm
<JMichaelX> mokush: are you wanting packages, or source code?
<Phoenixz> All machines are custom built, all hardware is different, making this problem rather scary..
<mokush> JMichaelX: I'm looking for the source
<JMichaelX> Phoenixz: if the same thing is happening, using a variety of wireless chipsets, it makes me wonder whether or not you may be having an issue with your access point
<faLUCE> hi, I can't hear audio anymore, on 11.10. From what can I start in order to solve?
<faLUCE> I unmuted everything in alsamixer
<JMichaelX> faLUCE: there is no sound at all? if you try to play a media file with vlc, what happens?
<JMichaelX> mokush: i would think it would just be a matter of determining which package contains the plasma widgets you are wanting to deal with, then downloading the source for that package from one of the src repos
<giantpune> JMichaelX, it didnt work :(
<JMichaelX> giantpune: what are you seeing?
<giantpune> i created the new partition on the new HDD and gave it the correct permissions and whatnot.  then i copied the files from /ect/skel, then blkid and copied the new uuid into fstab in place of the old one.  and now it doesnt boot at all
<JMichaelX> giantpune: does KDM come up?
<JMichaelX> giantpune: are you sure you copied in the correct UUID?
<giantpune> yes.  i copy/pasted it
<giantpune> theres no kdm that shows up
<JMichaelX> giantpune: you have to be sure that it was for exactly the correct partition, and that you have correctly specified the file system being used
<JMichaelX> giantpune: how did you partition and format the new drive?
<giantpune> yes.  i checked it a few times
<giantpune> ext4 partition belonging to root.  then in that partition, i created a folder with my user name and chmod it to my name and group
<giantpune> i guess im just gonna have to bite the bullet and reinstall the whole OS.
<JMichaelX> giantpune: i am not sure this will solve anything, but you may want to use 'chown -R /home/user'
<JMichaelX> giantpune: and you should not need to reboot all the time (maybe you know this)... if you are booted into a terminal, you should be able to use 'mount -a'.... if your fstab entry is correct, it should mount. if it mounts, then it *should* auto-mount, when you next reboot
<giantpune> thats what i did
<JMichaelX> does 'mount' work?
<giantpune> "sudo mount -a" worked.  i saw programs starting to create new folders and files in my new /home partition.
<giantpune> then when i turned it off and back on, kdm doesnt even come up
<JMichaelX> giantpune: i don't know what to say. if ownership is correct, and your fstab entry is correct, it should work. you may also want to double-check boot order in your BIOS
<giantpune> nope, my bios still has it booting from the SSD which contained everything except /home
<JMichaelX> giantpune: also.... was a directory created for your user?
<giantpune> i created that directory myself
<JMichaelX>  /home/user is where the /etcskell file should have been copied to
<JMichaelX>  /etc/skell*
<JMichaelX> ok
<giantpune> that wasnt a file.  it was a folder with the defaulte .bashrc files inside it.  and then i copied those 3 files to the folder i created
<JMichaelX> giantpune: i'm at a loss... but i imagine there is just one or two minor details that are amiss
<JMichaelX> yes, i meant to type files, plural
<giantpune> i got the 12.04 DVD downloading on my laptop.  i expect it will be faster to reinstall from that and then install all the stuff i want from the package manager and setup my nfs again rather than trying to fix the installation and hope i didnt forget some small detail
<JMichaelX> giantpune: that could be
<JMichaelX> i add drives to machines, both physical and virtual, on a semi-regular basis... i may be forgetting to inform you of some important step somewhere
<JMichaelX> giantpune: i'd be curious what would happen ,if you would boot to terminal, and add a new user
<JMichaelX> but... i have to leave
<JMichaelX> giantpune: wish i could have been of more help.... maybe there is someone here who could guide you better than i did
<JMichaelX> adios!
<giantpune> ok, thanks for the ideas
<sunsetlover> hey guys, how can i install my ipod on Kubuntu to manage the music and pictures on it
<BluesKaj> !curl
<BluesKaj> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.22.0-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 134 kB, installed size 338 kB
<BluesKaj> !ipod | sunsetlover
<ubottu> sunsetlover: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<eagles0513875> yofel: i have another issue i am trying to disable my track bad cuz i have a usb mouse and keyboard shortcut doesnt work and in system settings there is no way to disable it
<yofel> eagles0513875: not sure, you can turn it off with synclient from konsole, but I can't remember how exactly the command hast to look like
<eagles0513875> yofel: sry bout that damn randomly quitting channels
<yofel> [21:57:02] <yofel> eagles0513875: not sure, you can turn it off with synclient from konsole, but I can't remember how exactly the command hast to look like
 * JMichael|work growls at google for their pathetically slow repo
<eagles0513875> yofel: havent tried
<eagles0513875> didnt even know there was a command
<Cerealklr> Hi all. I just upgraded to 12.04. Mostly smooth sailing, but there's a weird repaint issue with Konsole. When given transparency, it assumes it, but every time a notifcation pops up or focus changes, transparency is halved. Moving the Konsole window restores transparency. Lather, rinse, repeat. An hour of googling shows no results. Any ideas of what I can do to debug this?
<Cerealklr> If its relevant, I'm x64, running oxygen-transparent built on 11.10 (with no other issues to report)
<schultza> how do i set my background image?
<avpx> schultza: Right-click desktop, click "Settings"
<schultza> right click is not working
<schultza> i installed kubuntu-desktop from the ubuntu install
<schultza> also, using plasma desktop version
<avpx> You can set it from the "System Settings" application.
<Cerealklr> Hi all, I think I'm having an issue with oxygen-transparent. It was built on 11.10, and functioned flawlessly. I've since upgraded to 12.04 today, and found there to be some pretty weird repaint issues, particularly with Konsole. Can anyone confirm this before I figure out how to remove and recompile it?
<schultza> still not finding it
<schultza> i guess ill try another environment
#kubuntu 2012-05-04
<StFS> Hello, I seem to be having some problems with my mouse after upgrading to 12.04. The mouse seems to double (or more) click even if I only click it once...
<DorkVader> yo
<DorkVader> is there a kubuntu package for dropbox?  Or should I download it directly?
<StFS> anyone familiar with this problem?
<StFS> DorkVader: there is something called kfilebox I think... I used to use it but I think I remember correctly that it needs the actual dropbox binary anyways... and in the end I gave up on it and just use the official dropbox client
<StFS> wtf? what happened to xorg.conf? It contains almost nothing... is that normal? Where did all that stuff go?
<DorkVader> StFS: ok, thanks
<Dragnslcr> StFS- I think a lot of the settings that were in xorg.conf are autodetected now
<StFS> Dragnslcr: yeah... looks like it...
<lethu> hello, is it possible to upgrade kde without moving to precise (12.04)?
<DorkVader> lethu: that is a good question, I do not know
<StFS> lethu: maybe you can try this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<lethu> StFS, thank you I will try
<StFS> weeeeelll...
<StFS> oh yeah... 11.10 is oneiric... this ppa only seems to have packages for that though
<StFS> oh no... they have ports for more distros... but only oneiric is visible on that page... their repo has more though it seems
<licensed> anyone haves problem with firefox and kubuntu 12.04? i can't open my downloaded files 2-clicking
<DorkVader> yo. I run 3 virtual machines, the virtual disk images of these machines live on windows/NTFS/Raid partitions that I normally start using dolphin
<DorkVader> any suggestions as to how I should go about automounting these drives and auto starting the virtualbox VMS?
<graft> hi, how do i make kde respect the version of ruby (and the gems) i select with rvm?
<lesstatt> hello
<brambleclaw> okso how do i move music files from my hard drive to my usb drive?
<brambleclaw> ok so how do i move music files from my hard drive to my usb drive?
<brambleclaw> ok so how do i move music files from my hard drive to my usb drive?
<DarthFrog> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<fabick1> BluesKaj: hey I'm here with designbybeck, he's helping me out with updating my software sources in Kubuntu. We have a problem with duplicate sources.http://www.pasteall.org/31499
<artao> hai
<artao> fresh install of kubuntu 12.04 here. went GREAT =D  ...... ....... ..... wondering tho ... using Muon Software Center, is there a way to show all pending installs???
<artao> used to Synaptic. never used Muon before
<JontheEchidna> artao: If you're used to Synaptic, you may prefer the Muon Package Manager, in the system menu
<artao> yeah. using muon ... see question above ^^^
<artao> oh wait. i see
<artao> nm
<artao> still tho, CAN i view pending downloads / installs in Software Center?
<JontheEchidna> not in the version in 12.04
<JontheEchidna> but it'll be there for 12.10
<artao> crap! i just missed a bunch of Avengers. gotta rewind lolz
<artao> i c. k thx =D
<artao> and since 12.04 is LTS, it'll just auto-update at the appropriate time, eh?
<artao> here's another question
<artao> i installed kubuntu 12.04 on a fresh 500gig HD .... my 80gig drive with my previous linux install is still on it and available via grub
<artao> i use firefox ... as such, is there a way i can transfer my full firefox setup FROM my prior linux install TO my fresh install ??
<licensed> artao, 2 ways
<artao> i'm not seeing "transfer settings" anywhere
<licensed> 1 - you can copy the ~/.mozilla path to new hd
<licensed> 2 - you can use firefox sync
<artao> i'm not particularly familiar with sync. i'll try the former first =D
<licensed> aracele, sync it's easy to do. you can keep 1 more computers on sync
<licensed> aracele, but you can try to copy .mozilla folder on /home
<artao> BAM!! i've got my firefox back by copying ~/.mozilla =D THX =D
<licensed> artao, u're welcome =D
<ybit> support!
<ybit> dunno how it happened but i managed to delete several widgets
 * ybit will fix and report
<ybit> kind of just guessed kde-plasma-desktop kdeplasma-addons plasma-widgets-addons plasma-widgets-workspace
<ybit> one of those fixed it
<ybit> couldn't live without notes and weather forecasts!
<lethu> is 11.04 going to get kde 4.8?
<lethu> or is it mandatory to upgrade to 12.04?
<lethu> in order to update kde I mean
<lethu> nevermind, I figured it out :)
<ilaos> can anyone tell me how to change the dm?
<ilaos> i tried installing slim and it won't boot
<artao> hai. me again ..... trying to install GIMP 2.8 .... did apt-get install gimp ... as directed on the gimp website .... yet i STILL get GIMP 2.6
<artao> asked over in #gimp, and they're saying it's a distro issue
<ilaos> can anyone help me switch from kdm to slim? if i install slim and dpkg-reconigure slim to be the default the system freezes on boot (the keyboard won't even respond to the lock keys anymore
<ilaos> can anyone help me switch from kdm to slim? if i install slim and dpkg-reconigure slim to be the default the system freezes on boot (the keyboard won't even respond to the lock keys anymore
<robotdevil> um kubuntu keeps trying to use hdmi audio resulting in audio distortion and crackling. How do I make it forget the hdmi card again?
<robotdevil> actually everything is crackling
<robotdevil> since last update to 11.10
<robotdevil> not distribution upgrade to 11.10 just the last update for 11.10
<artao> hai agaiin .... um .... for some reason new windows keep showing up on my 2nd monitor for some reason ... how do i make thum show up on my primary monitor?
<ct529> hi everyboy .... we have a difficulty here. Kubuntu for some reasons does not produce the upgraded packages for versions that are older than the current one, unlike Fedora, openSUSE and others
<ct529> the other side of the equation is that as soon as you have finished with update, a new series of packages with important bug fixes come out (see kde 483 today)
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 483 could not be found
<ct529> how do you deal with that? I am actually considering moving to a rolling release distribution, or to a distribution that packages updates for at least 2 versions in the past.
<ct529> or do you always install a distribution as soon as it comes out?
<amichair> is it possible to see changelogs before upgrading in the software updates window?
<ForgeAus> how do I take plasma-device out of my startup for this session and have only plasma desktop instead?
<ForgeAus> running plasma-device --nodesktop is fine
<teodi> hello.. after today's updates of Kubuntu, my youtube screen in Chromium is all blue. Just curious, is this known as kubuntu/chromium problem?
<Tm_T> teodi: doesn't happen here
<tdn> I have a Kubuntu VM in virtualbox. It has suddenly stopped automatically adjusting the screen resolution when I resize the VM window. I have vboxadditions installed. How do I fix this? Is this a problem that should be addressed in vbox or in KDE?
<natman> I never receive any notification for system updates, i have checked muon settings
<Tm_T> natman: you are on 10.04 now?
<natman> Tm_T: no im using 12.04, fresh install
<Tm_T> natman: hmm, so what updates you are expecting?
<Tm_T> and/or is the issue just the lack of notifications
<natman> well i just opened up muon update manager there, and there was a bunch of system updates for me
<natman> Tm_T:  its just the lack of notifications
<Tm_T> hm, strange
<Tm_T> I keep getting those notifications here
<natman> does it matter that my update server is Ireland and not Main?
<BluesKaj> natman there's an update to muon in the repos, if you just run one your upgrade manager will be updated
<natman> BluesKaj: ok i just did one manually, forget what exactly the updates were, guess there is no way to check its been fixed
<natman> How can i be sure the update checker starts at boot up?
<BluesKaj> natman,  there aren't many updates/upgrades right now ..I use apt-get rather than the notifier and I can assure you there have been only a few update/upgrades since the OS was released
<natman> BluesKaj: ok, i just like seeing the little cog icon, lets me know someone/people out there care :D
<BluesKaj> natman, well , you can alway run apt-get update and upgrade if you're unsure
<BluesKaj> always
<natman> BluesKaj: cool, thanks, no doubt ill be back here at some point! either way
<natman> thanks!!
<f1zz3r> i installed kubuntu yesterday... at the begginning  i was impressed but 30m later kubuntu make me super furious... the only thing i could install was wine! i tried listen mp3 and amarok cant run mp3 and says : amarok requires additional plugin bla bla. when i search plugin->error. i go to the internet find a way to listen mp3.. all the ways --->>> error.. in muon says that i already have some packs that people says to me to install.........
<f1zz3r> .. if i try install vlc trough muon -----> error... trough apt-get -> error... install firefox -> cant download the files this is normal
<f1zz3r> this is normal?
<f1zz3r_> could anyone answer me plz? my internet fall :S
<Tm_T> what errors?
<Tm_T> just saying you get error doesn't tell much
<f1zz3r_> if i want read mp3 what can i do?
<BluesKaj> f1zz3r_, for firefox , open the kmenu>apps>internet>firefox installer
<f1zz3r_> BluesKaj i already tried do that but says download failded.. could not download packages
<f1zz3r_> i have the same problem in every thing i want to do in kubuntu
<f1zz3r_> or cant download, or cant install.... omg
<BluesKaj> f1zz3r_, ok , open a terminal , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<f1zz3r_> i already have done that :S
<f1zz3r_> but i have done again
<f1zz3r_> and firefox dont install
<f1zz3r_> this is usual or only happening to me? i never installed a kde before.. maybe its my problem
<BluesKaj> f1zz3r_ , reboot , after the bios screen hold down the left shift key until grub appears , then choose , recovery kernel , a dialog will appear "repair broken packages" choose that ...I think you have some partial packages that need to finish installing
<f1zz3r_> ok. i will try.. thanks
<uiooe> how can i map Monospace to DejaVu Sans Mono on Kubuntu?
<uiooe> 12.04
<BluesKaj> f1zz3r, did it work ?...it would be good to know in case the same thing happens to others
<f1zz3r> nop :(
<f1zz3r> i will desinstall and install again kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok , have you checked your package manager repositories , make sure they're all enable including canonical partners
<BluesKaj> enabled
<citr> greetings BluesKaj, it's designbybeck, I  got the public access computer going again, It was the stupid wirless networkcard! I had to take it out and then everything worked fine! ( I should have tired that first instead of trying to reinstall 5 times)
<citr> I'm trying to remember the command to block other users on this computer from viewing/browsing others Home DIR?
<citr> Any Ideas anyone?
<f1zz3r> BluesKaj u solved my problem :) ty
<citr> f1zz3r:  he has worked with me on the past with this, I was updating him on the original problem
<citr> He's a very helpful contact ;)
<f1zz3r> :D
<citr> I just can't remember the command we used to block others from seeing others home folder contents
<BluesKaj> citr, open system settings>user management..I'm not real sure how to set that up since I'm the only user and have no experience with blocking user access to /home ...don't the individual users have to set that up ?
<spartan2276> How can I run this application kde-config-tablet?
<spartan2276> How can I run this application kde-config-tablet?
<BluesKaj> spartan2276, what's the file extension ?
<BluesKaj> spartan2276, alt+f2 , kdesudo kde-config-tablet
<spartan2276> BluesKaj, did not work. I got kde-config-tablet: command not found
<BluesKaj> spartan2276, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kde-config-tablet
<spartan2276> kde-config-tablet is already the newest version
<BluesKaj> did you try the command I posted with alt+F2
<SunTsu> spartan2276: that prolly is a plugin for system settings, look under input
<tsimpson> then you should find the tablet settings in System Settings, and a new Plasma applet
<martinphone> can I aske here about k9copy? is there a channel for k9copy?
<BluesKaj> martinphone, install k9copy from the repos
<martinphone> BluesKaj, I know, I have it installed with xubuntu, but I cannot make any copy to mp4
<martinphone> I need help
<martinphone> thus, do I ask here or where?
<spartan2276> SunTsu, no that is GUI to congifure a Wacom Tablet see here http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/peter-hutterer-on-the-gnome-applet-for-wacom-tablets
<martinphone> kde?
<spartan2276> SunTsu, so it is an application, for both KDE and Gnome. You can see the KDE version further down on that link I gave you
<SunTsu> spartan2276: Well, I have it installed, too, and it added something under input devices, in system settings. If you don't believe me, well, good luck finding it
<spartan2276> but for some odd reason I can't get the damn shortcut to it or how to launch it
<tsimpson> spartan2276: no, there are 2 different applications. the KDE version is built into system settings
<tsimpson> look there
<spartan2276> ah ok, thanks
<tsimpson> also look for a new plasma widget for wacom devices
<spartan2276> plasma widget
<spartan2276> thanks
<BluesKaj> martinphone, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<psykatog> I'm trying to make a bootable USB using unetbootin, but it keeps telling me my USB isn't mounted.  Any other program (dolphin, kparted) reads it as mounted, any thoughts?
<psykatog> I *have* tried unplugging it and plugging it back in
<barby> psykatog you need a usb key to install kubuntu???
<barby> or a simple usb key bootable?
<yoyo> pendrivelinux.com
<lordievader> psykatog: Yuo could try mounting it through the terminal.
<psykatog> not installing kubuntu ;)
<psykatog> lordievader, how would I do that?
<lordievader> psykatog: First you need to find where it is located, do a sudo fdisk -l (it is probably the last one something like /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1, or something)
<lordievader> psykatog: You probably need to make a mount directory, to do that you can do: sudo mkdir /media/USBSTICK (this will make a dir USBSTICK in /media)
<lordievader> psykatog: And then finally to mount it do: sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/USBSTICK (replace /dev/sdxx with your usbstick and the /media/USBSTICK witht the dir where you want to mount it)
<psykatog> lordievader - should I cd to media/USBSTICK before mounting?  Also, how do I know if I've got the proper name of the usb drive?
<lordievader> No it does not matter from where you do the mount.
<psykatog> lordievader: when I run lsusb I just see it as "Sony Corp."
<lordievader> psykatog: You could remove the usbstick run the fdisk command, plug it in and run fdisk again. The new one is your stick.
<psykatog> lordievader, fdisk lists partition tables, right?  It's not giving me any device identifiers except how many bytes are on the disk
<JMichael|work> i am having problems getting ia32-libs installed on a system recently upgraded to 12.04. does anyone know what to do about this?
<lordievader> psykatog: True, that is why you do it two times, one without the usbstick plugged in and one with.
<psykatog> lordievader, right, but what should I be looking for to find the name that you said I should swap for dev/sdxx
<lordievader> psykatog: Yes, you could let me look for it, use !paste for the output of the commands
<lordievader> !paste > psykatog
<ubottu> psykatog, please see my private message
<psykatog> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/967292/
<lordievader> psykatog: Ah I see why unetbootin complains that it is not mounted, it seems to be formatted as an exFAT
<psykatog> I want it as an ntfs
<lordievader> psykatog: You'll probably get an error when trying to mount /dev/sdb1 <-- is your usbstick
<psykatog> lordievader, shame on me, but I'm trying to install windows 7 and then kubuntu 12.04 (dual)
<psykatog> lordievader, I should be able to fix that in KDE partition editor, right?
<lordievader> psykatog: Why do you want to reformat it as ntfs? exfat is made for external drives like your flash drive
<lordievader> psykatog: If you want to be able to mount an exfat drive follow this guide: http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm
<psykatog> I found one tutorial that says windows 7 won't work from a usb drive if it's formatted as fat32
<lordievader> psykatog: I'm not sure about 7 but XP never worked on anything usb related (flashdrives, external hdd's)
<psykatog> lordievader, hmmm.  I might have to suck it up and go buy a DVD-R...
<lordievader> psykatog: What is it exactly that you want to do? Install Windows through a usb stick? Or Ubuntu/Kubuntu/whatever?
<psykatog> I want to install windows 7, which I've got as an iso.  THEN I want to install kubuntu and dual-boot.  Installing kubuntu isn't my worry though
<psykatog> lordievader, I'm using a netbook, so I was hoping to be able to do it through a USB like I've been doing for the last 2 years with linux, but windows never makes anything easy..
<ct529> hi everyboy .... we have a difficulty here. Kubuntu for some reasons does not produce the upgraded packages for versions that are older than the current one, unlike Fedora, openSUSE an
<ct529> the other side of the equation is that as soon as you have finished with update, a new series of packages with important bug fixes come out (see kde 483 today)
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 483 could not be found
<ct529> how do you deal with that? I am actually considering moving to a rolling release distribution, or to a distribution that packages updates for at least 2 versions in the past.
<lordievader> psykatog: Ah, yes it should be possible, hold on let me see if I can get a guide.
<ct529> or do you always install a distribution as soon as it comes out?
<Riddell> ct529: why not upgrade to the latest kubuntu?  that's less hassle than using a rolling release distro
<lordievader> psykatog: You should do this on a Windows pc though: http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2009/12/-the-usb-flash-drive.ars
<ct529> Riddell: because we have production machines, and every time we have upgraded the machines at the same time as the release it was a disaster ....
<JMichael|work> i am having problems getting ia32-libs installed on a system recently upgraded to 12.04. does anyone know what to do about this?
<ct529> so we started using a 1 release delay
<psykatog> Funny thing is I'm using my wife's PC to try it as well, but its default language is Mandarin so it's just as painful a process
<lordievader> ct529: You could just upgrade to LTS versions of Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Riddell> ct529: if you want to have well tested stuff then rolling release isn't the way to go
<ct529> when the new release comes out we install the previous one. For example: when 12.04 comes out we install 11.10
<Hounddog> good evening.
<lordievader> psykatog: Yea I can see that that is difficult, but that is the only way (apart from the cd) I know to install Windows with a usbstick.
<JMichael|work> i work at a small uni that ran on gentoo for years. they started switching to ubuntu a few years ago, but have now largely switched back to gentoo
<Hounddog> I am having a problem with some flash videos that they seem to stutter....
<ct529> Riddell: we are finding very difficult to follow up, with the fact that support for the previous release is immediately dropped .... Fedora and OpenSUSE support two releases back.
<psykatog> lordievader, I should be able to burn the iso to a dvd-r, so I'm just going to try that and go from there, thanks
<ct529> Riddell: pity we haev been using (k)ubuntu for so many years
<Hounddog> am using bumblebee as i have a optimus card and also started the browser with optirun but does not seem to change anything
<lordievader> psykatog: Sure no problem, good luck.
<Riddell> ct529: shrug, we all have limited resources and have to make choices about what we do
<lordievader> ct529: LTS releases are now supported for 5 years!
<lordievader> ct529: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<ct529> Riddell: I know, but we haev to be able to maintain our sanity .... I ahve been using kubuntu since 6.06 i think
<ct529> lordievader: only in a very side way .... the last time we had an LTS they only provided security fixes but not bug fixes or upgrades, so you ended up that you had to upgrade after a year and a half
<Riddell> ct529: come and help and our resources will be less limited :)
<ct529> lordievader: it was 10.04 I think
<JMichael|work> has anyone else running a 64-bit system run into a problem getting ia32-libs installed, after upgrading to 12.04?
<ct529> Riddell: I have done OS development, just not on kubuntu or kde.
<ct529> Riddell: If you need we could do compiling possibly, can ask tech support, maybe in the night. It would be good to have packages compiled for 11.10.
<bluefacemonster> Hi all. New PC, just loaded 12.04, several issues to ask about... first is horrendous video tearing. Using nvidia-current drivers with on-board GeForce 7025, have tried all googled fixes (changing vsync, compositing, etc) Cannot run desktop effects in OpenGL, only XRender. Any suggestions much appreciated.
<yofel> ct529: well, the compiling would be done by launchpad. All that's needed it someone to do the backporting. (i.e. upload + Q/A)
<yofel> now that takes some time
<Riddell> ct529: it needs some understanding of how packaging works, then using launchpad to put the packages up and then test them and get it into the backports/updates PPA
<ct529> Riddell: can this process not be automatised? it is after all and existing consolidated platform.
<Riddell> ct529: yes I'd love to automate it, but haven't had the time over the last 6 months to do that
<Riddell> ct529: mind that automating it wouldn't make it zero maintinance to do, it would need reviewing when starting or when an error occurs and it would need more QA (advantage is we'd have more time for the QA)
<ct529> Riddell: yes, this is what I meant
<Riddell> ct529: can chat in #kubuntu-devel
<ct529> Riddell: ok
<ybit> what's the default theme for kubuntu 12.04?
<ybit> Air?
<ybit> Air just seems so white
<ybit> I know that's not what the default looks like
<lordievader> ybit: Oxygen/Air, Oxygen for window decorations Air for desktop theme.
<ybit> hmm
<ybit> guess it does look fine with the default wallpaper
<artao> hai. ... .... anyone got any idea why i STILL get GIMP 2.6 when i do apt-get install gimp ... .... gimp 2.8 is out, and those are the install instructions on the GIMP download page ... ... i asked in #gimp, and they say it's a 'distro issue', so I ask here
<artao> i mean, gimp 2.6 is goin on 2 yrs old now XD .. <sigh>
<bazhang> artao, yes
<bazhang> the current PPA has some issues
<artao> 'some issues' ??? please clarify
<artao> i have added no ppa here .. this is a FRESH install of Kubuntu 12.04. One day old. =D
<bazhang> artao, the only current way is a PPA. and that is very unstable, breaks things
<m4v> artao: if you're using kde, you can give krita a try
<artao> yeah. i've experience things 'breaking' trying to get gimp 2.7 via ppa
<artao> LAME
<artao> i've got krita, and DO quite like it ... altho it can be sluggish and crashy at times
<artao> more and more I'm giving up on GIMP <sigh> ... such SLOW development :(
<artao> i used to be a strong proponent of the GIMP. not so much anymore
<Ezim> artao, new gimp is out.
<artao> yeah ... and how do i get it?
<artao> that's my problem
<Ezim> artao, :) ppa.
<artao> i am NOT up to compiling ... and after my previous experience attempting to use ppa to get gimp 2.7, i am VERY cautious of trying it again
<artao> the install instructions on GIMP download page, for Ubuntu, say "apt-get install gimp" ... this is simply NOT TRUE ... it gives you v2.6, not 2.8
<Ezim> artao, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gimp-28-stable-finally-available-for.html
<artao> no ppa is mentioned on the gimp dl page
<artao> i asked in #gimp, and they say it's a 'distro issue'
<artao> :\
<Ezim> artao, plz read the link I posted.
<artao> yeah, i'm lookin
<artao> hmm .. thx Ezim ... ... however, as i said, my previous experience using a ppa for GIMP led to ... issues
<m4v> artao: then you will have to wait, packages doesn't make themselves, and 12.04 is LTS, so I don't think new stuff will be put quickly into precise.
<artao> i'm VERY skeptical of using the ppa, especially as it's not officially mentioned on the GIMP homepage
<Ezim> artao, if it goes bad you can go back to older version.
<artao> um ... not in my experience
<bazhang> Ezim, thats bad advice
<Ezim> m4v, I think personally new gimp is important update
<Ezim> bazhang, why?
<m4v> Ezim: the problem with the gimp ppa is that it might break stuff in your syste,
<m4v> system*
<artao> granted, i was under 11.10 at the time ... but using the ppa led to a BUNCH of dependency issues, and the attempt to resolve them automatically led to me being unable to install ANY version of GIMP ... so i gave up
<bazhang> Ezim, I mentioned it some minutes ago
<Ezim> m4v, :) then compile.
<artao> new GIMP is ESSENTIAL update ... it's been like 3 fricken years!!!
<tsimpson> artao: then report a bug
<m4v> oh well, I see this is a case of what I think is important and what I think everyone else should be doing but I can't bother to do it.
<artao> m4v, exactly!! the gimp ppa borked my previous linux install
<artao> report a bug .. yeah right ...
<artao> LOL LOL ROTFLMAO
<Ezim> :) compile it then
<artao> like THAT would get any attention
<Ezim> lazy people :P
<artao> LAME!!!
<artao> i've attempted to compile gimp ... it's dependencies are fricken RIDICULOUS
<tsimpson> artao: if you're not interested in listening to anyone in here, then why are you here?
<artao> i've read in a few places that GIMP is known for being a PITA to compile
<artao> because #gimp said "it's a distro issue' and I'm using Kubuntu
<artao> so #kubuntu
<tsimpson> and I've told you how to fix that issue, report it
<artao> where?
<tsimpson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<artao> how is this a bug tho? it's a lack of current GIMP build, not a bug
<m4v> compiling isn't easy, that's why there are packages, but you don't want to wait for those. so... hard to please, aren't you?
<tsimpson> artao: the bug is that there are newer versions available which aren't included
<Ezim> artao, instead of complaing maybe you can help gimp devs out?
<swecarp> Ezim, +1
<Ezim> this is linux and opensource. if you have the skills you can help. much better for everyone instead of complaining about stuffs
<Ezim> I think gimp devs are few in nr but they are doing great work
<Ezim> make donate
<Ezim> *donation
<artao> sry folks
<artao> i don't mean to come off as 'just another complainy user'
<artao> i guess i'm feeling particularly inexplicable irritable today, and the "gimp issue' is just pushing my buttons
<artao> i'll report the lack of gimp 2.8 .. as requested =D
<artao> part of my frustration is that the install instructions say "do this" so I do, and it doesn't install 2.8 ..
<artao> you can see how that could be very frustrating to a typical user, no?
<artao> especially after waiting almost 3 yrs for a new 'stable' version
<Ezim> artao, I understand you. if you use 12.04 the ppa should work without problem.
<Ezim> read the comments in omgubuntu/webupd8
<artao> fair nuf
<tsimpson> fwiw, Ubuntu generally uses whatever Debian has. and Debian ships 2.6 currently
<artao> i'll wait. the ppa scares me
<artao> sooooo ... do i report this to debian or ubuntu? ... debian then i assume
<artao> or maybe both, just to cover all the bases
<artao> lol
<Ezim> artao, 12.04 is based on debian testing
<Ezim> so yeah report it upstream and it will come to ubuntu
<ybit> one more problem found after the upgrade: virtualbox not working
<ybit> that is, none of my virtual machines will start
<ybit> Virtualbox - Error in suplibOsInit: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908). The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<ybit> there is only /etc/init.d/virtualbox and /etc/init.d/virtualbox-guest-utils though
<ybit> there are these directories: /usr/src/virtualbox-4.1.12/vboxdrv/ /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/vboxdrv/
<ybit> i haven't searched the web yet for a solution..
 * ybit searches
<ybit> hmm
<ybit> wonder if reinstalling virtualbox-ose would remedy the situation
<ybit> virtualbox-ose is already the newest version.
<ybit> hrm
<dant3> ybit: try dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-ose
<|rapidsp|> and sure that kernel sources has installed
<dant3> yep. You can also check if you have virtualbox-dkms installed
<ybit> dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-ose -qt -dkms, etc. didn't do anything... at least not by itself
<alfonso> http://paste.kde.org/469460/
<ybit> http://paste.kde.org/469466/
<ybit> not sure if i need the headers or image or both
<dant3> ybit: apt-get install linux-source
<dant3> then tru dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms again
<tsimpson> erm, unless you're compiling a kernel, you don't need the source
<ybit> k
<ybit> tsimpson: oh
<ybit> installing source and reconfiguring virtualbox didn't solve the problem
<|rapidsp|> heh
<ybit> it didn cause a problem with dpkg-reconfigure though http://paste.kde.org/469490/
<ybit> did*
<ybit> i wonder why dkms goofed, at least i'm assuming it goofed
<tsimpson> ybit: try using "sudo /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/do_dkms uninstall" followed by "sudo /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/do_dkms install"
<ybit> sudo: /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/do_dkms: command not found
<tsimpson> hmm
<ybit> :/usr/share/virtualbox$ find . -iname do_dkms
<ybit> ...yields nothing
<ybit> same with locate -i do_dkms
<artao> hai again .... curious thing here .... fresh 12.04 install, as in yesterday .... Firefox seems to THINK it's set as the default browser, yet when I click on links (say via Quassel or Muon) ReKonq opens the link instead
<ybit> ...and apt-file search do_dkms
<artao> hmm ... just occured to me .. i'll check  to see if ReKonq is ALSO trying to be the default browser
<ybit> when i get back from spanish lessons, maybe i'll just reinstall virtualbox
<ybit> artao: i've got your solution
<tsimpson> ybit: try using "virtualbox" rather than "virtualbox-ose"
<ybit> go to your system settings -> default applications -> web browser
<ybit> also.. in system settings, search for the file associations menu
<ybit> type in htm
<ybit> html
<ybit> make sure it's firefox if that's what you want
<ybit> but i like open source :)
<ybit> tsimpson^
<artao> SWEET that did it thx ybit =D
<tsimpson> ybit: virtualbox-ose is a dummy package that just depens on virtualbox
<ybit> np, ^5 artao
<ybit> tsimpson: in that case..
<ybit> where am i supposed to use virtualbox instead of virtualbox-ose?
<artao> next one ... my windows seem to always appear on my secondary monitor ... i'd prefer they appear on the monitor my mouse is on ... can't find that setting, but i know it's there somewhere
<ybit> during dpkg-reconfigure?
<tsimpson> ybit: yes, with dpkg-reconfigure
<ybit> k
<ybit> artao: er... default desktop or something
<ybit> sec...
<tsimpson> artao: System Settings -> Display and Monitor -> Multiple Monitors
<ybit> saves me the trouble of plugging in second mon :)
<artao> AHA! D'OH!! also "active screen follows mouse" under window behavior
<ybit>  * No suitable module for running kernel found
<ybit> invoke-rc.d: initscript virtualbox, action "restart" failed.
<|rapidsp|> ybit: simple reinstall vbox?
<artao> also, I see, where YOU said ybit ... thx again =D
<ybit> oh
<ybit> yeah... probbaly
<ybit> but i need to cram real quick for the spanish lesson
<|rapidsp|> log mast say about problem during install
<ybit> will get back if it worked later tonight
<|rapidsp|> *must
<ybit> k, will check
<Guest40353> boa noite
<markburberry32> Hi everyone. I need a little help here - I'm confused.  I just installed a file called Blender, using apper - which told me the package was 20.2MB or something small like that.  Now it's installed, it's telling me that the package is well over 50MB. What's going on? :)
<lordievader> markburberry32: Packages you download are compressed, apt-get usually does show you how much it needs to download and how much space it will take up once it has been installed.
<toni_> hi all
<markburberry32> ah, so what I saw before was how much it would download, what I see now is the unpacked version, right?
<lordievader> markburberry32: Yes exactly.
<markburberry32> ok, thanks :)
<lordievader> No problem :)
<toni_> Може ли на Български? ;)
<lordievader> Hey toni_ what's wrong?
<markburberry32> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<toni_> Ok ...sry
<markburberry32> no problem :)
<MarcoPau> hi, since last upgrade to Precise my "open containing folder" button in firefox has not been doing anything. I remember we needed a package for that to work and I had installed it but I can't remember its name.. or maybe it could another issue...  you have any hints? thanks
<dbc254> when 12.04 boots, I get a "can't find touchpad" error. How can I stop this?
<lordievader> MarcoPau: When you do that you get a open with thingie right?
<MarcoPau> lordievader: nope. not getting anything
<lordievader> MarcoPau: Hmm, that is odd, I did get that, and then I just pointed it to Dolphin
<MarcoPau> lordievader: remember I needed an ubuntu package for the function to work...
<lordievader> MarcoPau: I have done a fresh install of 12.04 and I did not need any package to get it to work... But I guess I can't be of any help in this situation.
<lordievader> Sorry
<Jarli> How do I install my audio devices, they've appearently left the building
<Jarli> Anyone there?
<luc4_mac> Hi! Ever since I updated to 12.04 the network manager has stopped working. It reports the cable is unplugged. But if I run dhclient on my interface everything works. Anyone who experienced this?
#kubuntu 2012-05-05
<robotdevil> what the heck happened to my toolbar in dolphin
<m4v> ctrl+m?
<robotdevil> thanks
<robotdevil> yeah suspend torrents is back :-)
<robotdevil> man I wish they would make an option for not having to unmaximize a window that is maximized on another screen on an extended desktop
<robotdevil> wish the move button could just move it like grabbing a title bar of a window can automatically minimize and move it
<ox1de> i wanted to make a not for possible ubuntu/xubuntu upgrade... it would be rad if the media players had better visualizers
<Linkmaster> When I tried to install 12.04 on my system, it told me I needed an EFI boot partition to boot properly, so I made one, but it gave me an error on how it couldn't install GRUB to /target/. so, I wiped it with GParted, created / swap and /home on GParted, and made a new system(installed fine), but it wouldn't boot(no OS found). Can I have some help setting up a proper partioning scheme that will allow me to boot?
<pjn_oz> Linkmaster: when you boot from the DVD, have a close look at the options in your boot manager to get the DVD started. If you select the EFI option, it will try an EFI install, if you don't you will get a normal BIOS install. Had this problem on my laptop.
<Linkmaster> pjn_oz: I'm installing from USB
<pjn_oz> Linkmastr: I think you should still get both options? Not 100% sure about that. I didn't get EFI working on my system either, but there is some stuff on the Kubutu forum about it.
<Linkmaster> I think the EFI problem is with the harddrive, not the BIOS, right..? Cause I thought all brand computers were the same
<pjn_oz> Linkmaster: No, some have EFI booting but simulate BIOS at the moment, others are just BIOS. EFI is a totally different boot mechanism. I've not managed to get one working yet.
<Linkmaster> pjn_oz: maybe my thumb-drive botched the installer? I do have some other files on it as well..it just killed the install again, saying 'exit code 1'
<Linkmaster> hm..thats..bizarre to say the least
<pjn_oz> Linkmaster: Could be something like that. Do you have a USB CD drive you could use?
<Linkmaster> I do, but no CD's. so that puts me back at square one
<Linkmaster> I cleared the drive, and am starting over
<pjn_oz> :) Yep.. that's not easy.
<Linkmaster> (I used a command line 'rm -rf *' to clean it
<pjn_oz> What are you trying to install onto?
<Linkmaster> a lenovo x120e
<pjn_oz> OK. nice.
<Linkmaster> I am currently using one right no(I'm at my boarding school, we all have the same computers)
<Linkmaster> and I never had such EFI problems before
<pjn_oz> No.. the EFI boot stuff is new to 12.04 I think. Have you had a look on the forum? There is a heap of stuff there about getting EFI working.
<Linkmaster> let me take a look, its been awhile since I browsed the forum, I can't get used to the changes
<pjn_oz> Look in the 12.04 beta area.
<Linkmaster> will do
<Linkmaster> pjn_oz: what further confuses me is, the 'startup interrupt menu' only gives the option for BIOS setup utility(along w/ selecting a temp startup device)
<Linkmaster> This computer has UEFI..wow. I never thought I'd see them this early
<pjn_oz> I think most laptops do now.
<Linkmaster> I'm going to check mine to see
<Linkmaster> I was appalled when I first learned of UEFI
<pjn_oz> Linkmaster: Got to go.. good luck with it. Hope you get it sorted.
<goddard> strigi has no been going for like 4 days straight
<goddard> nepomuk
<taxman> it's interesting. there are a bunch of buntus on distrowatch.com at days ago
<taxman> s/are/were
<_RegEx_> Hi all. I had Kubuntu 11.10 on a hard drive partition, but the upgrader placed 12.04 on my SSD which has now run out of space
<_RegEx_> Any remedies and ways to prevent in the future?
<taxman> what? your ssd is too small
<taxman> 64gb at least i think
<mangdood> Is it a bad idea to use lightdm with KDE?
<taxman> login manager?
<mangdood> It has so many dependencies that I'm hesitant to install it
<taxman> no idea
<taxman> i prefer to use a simple 'startx'
<mangdood> I guess I still have a preference for GUIs (:
<mcamaret> are there any qt email clients that can match gmail, postler, or geary in simplicity?
<giantpune> hi, i simi broke my system and im looking for the easiest way to fix it.  i am the only user and i was trying to add myself to a group.  i messed something up, and now i am not in the sudo or admin group anymore.  so now i am basically locked in noob-mode
<giantpune> how would one go about fixing this?
<IdleOne> giantpune: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<giantpune> i think im having to use a live cd though to get root access to be able to make any changes
<IdleOne> might want to have a look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo#repaircommands
<giantpune> i need to have root access to be able to use any of those commands, though, dont i?
<IdleOne> yes, the instructions on how are on that link
<giantpune> adduser and sudo
<giantpune> i tried that.  grub doesnt show up even if i hold shift
<IdleOne> please read the info before blindly typing in commands :)
<IdleOne> giantpune: press and hold the shift button soon as you power on/reboot the machine
<giantpune> i already tried it several times
<giantpune> it boots right into kubuntu without showing any grub screens
<giantpune> woot.  liveCD to the rescue
<SteveRiley> giantpune: what did ya do?
<calcmandan> hi folks. my partner was running 11.10 on laptop. without consulting me, he updated to 12.04. told me that there was an error. after rebooting it wouldn't load all the way. that's all i know of what happened. so i have the laptop and it goes through loading everything, ails starting system 5 runlevel compatibility. then continues to load until the message appears: mountall:L disconnected from plymouth. i'd like to access the home directory but it's
<calcmandan> encrypted and he lost the key. i'd lke to at least launch with a previous kernel so i can recover the files and install fresh. suggestions?
<calcmandan> ails = fails
<nine_> So 12.04  no Apple "I" products mount also the same in Ubuntu
<SteveRiley> calcmandan: if the encryption key is truly gone, there's no way to recover the files.
<calcmandan> SteveRiley: thanks. but is there a way to load a previos kernel?
<SteveRiley> calcmandan: do you know whether a previous kernel is already installed?
<calcmandan> SteveRiley: so that i can at least login as him and save some files?
<calcmandan> SteveRiley: yeah he was running 11.10. did the update through the updater.
<SteveRiley> i assume you're at the computer now. let's check which kernel you have. please type "uname -a" and paste the response
<calcmandan> ok i need to get to some sort of recovery console to do that.
<calcmandan> it just boots up
<SteveRiley> and then let's see what else might be there. please type "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and paste the response
<calcmandan> is there a key combination i press to get to a console? it halts during bootup.
<calcmandan> or should i load the machine on a live disc?
<calcmandan> ik'm on my desktop at the moment, with the laptop next to me
<calcmandan> i suppose that's what you mean. will load now on a live disc.
<SteveRiley> depending on how borked the machine is, you might be able to get to the recovery mode that's already there.
<calcmandan> that's what i'd like to know how to do
<SteveRiley> boot the computer, and just as GRUB is loading, press [Esc]
<SteveRiley> you should see a menu
<calcmandan> ok
<calcmandan> it won't let me go to a menu, goes straight from bios to the purple tinted loading screen. not even a kernel selector like on my machine
<calcmandan> i'll load a live disc
<SteveRiley> ok
<calcmandan> it'll be a minute.
<calcmandan> by the way, i appreciate the help bro
<SteveRiley> what do you want to do after you boot the live CD?
<SteveRiley> sure thing.
<calcmandan> well i'd like to see if there's a way i can instruct grub on the hdd to pick a previous kernel so i can reboot and at least save pictures and documents before wiping the drive.
<calcmandan> and installing 12.04 fresh
<SteveRiley> ah, ok. do you know how to operate in a chroot environment?
<calcmandan> i have in the past, but it's been so long that i'm a noob again.
<calcmandan> everything's been working fluidly for ~5 years now. this is the first issue i've encountered on any of my home machines. all on kubuntu since forever.
<calcmandan> got konsole loaded and ready
<SteveRiley> okie.
<SteveRiley> one sec. i always like to verify the steps myself.
<calcmandan> i'm patient.
<nine_> is it possible to adjust how a system see's a mount or just have to wait till is is ironed out?
<SteveRiley> alright. what partition is your system on?
<calcmandan> i believe it's on the main. sda1
<SteveRiley> and is /boot also on /dev/sda1, or is it on a separate partition?
<calcmandan> looks like it's on sda1
<SteveRiley> ok. follow along...
<SteveRiley> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<calcmandan> it's already mounted in media
<SteveRiley> oh, alright
<calcmandan> i was browsing it in dolphin
<SteveRiley> then let's continue
<SteveRiley> wait...
<SteveRiley> can you see the files you need?
<SteveRiley> or are they still encrypted?
<calcmandan> no the home director yis encrtypted.
<calcmandan> yes
<SteveRiley> damn.
<SteveRiley> oh, oops... family forum :)
<calcmandan> no worries
<calcmandan> if it can be said on tv, it's okay.
<SteveRiley> haha
<SteveRiley> but you said the encryption key is lost?
<calcmandan> yeah, the other day i attempted to recover the files by mounting the volume and it asked for the key.
<calcmandan> he installed it 4 years ago and it's been encrypted since. this is the first update issue ever encoutnered.
<SteveRiley> ok.
<SteveRiley> let's continue
<calcmandan> i just need grub to point to an earlier kernel so i can boot into it and hopefully backup the files.
<SteveRiley> sudo mount --bind /dev /media/dev
<SteveRiley> sud mount --bind /proc /media/proc
<SteveRiley> oops
<SteveRiley> sudo mount --bind /proc /media/proc
<SteveRiley> sudo mount --bind /sys /media/sys
<calcmandan> so we're binding the live disc's proc with the hdd's proc?
<calcmandan> and dev?
<SteveRiley> sudo mount --bind /usr/ /mount/usr
<SteveRiley> yes, this is so that chroot works properly to update the grub on /dev/sda
<calcmandan> so basically:
<SteveRiley> (i'm following a guide i've used a few times before)
<calcmandan> sudo mount --bind /dev /media/f6d35e79-7068-42ea-b8a1-c61c49f772ea/dev
<SteveRiley> actually, unmount /dev/sda1 from /media
<calcmandan> sudo mount --bind /proc /media/f6d35e79-7068-42ea-b8a1-c61c49f772ea/proc
<calcmandan> ok
<SteveRiley> let's go back to the konsole
<SteveRiley> type the commands i gave before (starting with the first mount)
<SteveRiley> and use /mnt rather than /media in all cases
<calcmandan> ok will do, one sec
<SteveRiley> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<SteveRiley> and following
<calcmandan> ok it's as you suggest
<calcmandan> i'm going to do all the steps now. wait one
<SteveRiley> okie
<calcmandan> ok, bound dev, proc, sys, usr
<SteveRiley> alrighty, then here we go!
<SteveRiley> sudo chroot /mnt
<calcmandan> mkay
<SteveRiley> uname -a
<calcmandan> linux kubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-ubuntu smp then dates...
<SteveRiley> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<calcmandan> ok
<calcmandan> want me to show output?
<SteveRiley> (looking for other installed kernels)
<SteveRiley> yes, please.
<calcmandan> let me get on wifi on that machine and join channel from that machine.
<SteveRiley> oh, alright.
<calcmandan-lapto> hi
<SteveRiley> hi hi
<calcmandan-lapto> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic             3.0.0-12.20                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<calcmandan-lapto> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic             3.0.0-13.22                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<calcmandan-lapto> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic             3.0.0-14.23                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<calcmandan-lapto> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic             3.0.0-15.26                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<calcmandan-lapto> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic             3.0.0-16.29                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<FloodBotK1> calcmandan-lapto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calcmandan-lapto> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic             3.0.0-17.30                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<SteveRiley> oh, you have lots of kernels, kewl
<calcmandan> woops sorry
<calcmandan> yeah
<SteveRiley> ah, what?
<calcmandan> flood warning
<calcmandan> had to grab a mouse, the stupid trackpad was annoying me
<SteveRiley> oh, haha
<calcmandan> i prefer to middle click content from console
<SteveRiley> alright. let's edit the grub configuration so that it shows you the menu by default.
<SteveRiley> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<SteveRiley> actually, you can omit the sudo now
<SteveRiley> since we're running as root
<SteveRiley> (habit, lol)
<calcmandan> okok i'm in there.
<calcmandan> umm god i'ts been a while.
<SteveRiley> place a # in front of the lines that begin with:
<SteveRiley> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<calcmandan> yeah...
<calcmandan> see it.
<SteveRiley> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<SteveRiley> and
<calcmandan> how about grub_hidden_timeout_quiet
<SteveRiley> GRUB_TIMEOUT
<calcmandan> it's set to 10
<SteveRiley> those three
<SteveRiley> yes, it's fine
<calcmandan> so comment out all three
<SteveRiley> just put a # in front of each of these lines
<calcmandan> roger
<calcmandan> done.
<SteveRiley> press ctrl+x
<snowrichard> hi
<SteveRiley> and save
<calcmandan> ok done
<SteveRiley> now
<SteveRiley> update-grub
<snowrichard> just installed Kubuntu 64 bit in an Ubuntu virtualbox and it running like bat out hell.................. very speedy.:)
<snowrichard> great work guys
<calcmandan> let me pastebin is
<nine_> snowrichard:  both are nice
<SteveRiley> snowrichard: good to hear!
<fire> my kubuntu 12.04 won't boot after install it to a external usb drive....
<nine_> Ubuntu and Kubuntru
<fire> please someone...
<SteveRiley> calcmandan: use http://paste.kde.org
<nine_> Fire, I have a few in compatable computers
<calcmandan-lapto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/968400/
<SteveRiley> ok, that is a correct output
<fire> what you mean nine_??
<nine_> Fire, cd or usb install?
<SteveRiley> (i didn't know ubuntu had a paste)
<snowrichard> I'm installing QT SDK
<fire> dvd install
<SteveRiley> now let's exit chroot with ctrl+d
<snowrichard> my new internet is bursting to 1 Megabyte / Sec on my Verizon 4G LTE Mifi network
<calcmandan> ok exited
<SteveRiley> then unmount the file systems:
<nine_> I mean ur computer may not be able to run 12.04...  did u try it live?
<SteveRiley> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<SteveRiley> sudo umount /dev/proc
<SteveRiley> sudo umount /dev/sys
<snowrichard> device was free with 2yr contract
<SteveRiley> sudo umount /mnt/sur
<snowrichard> i got 10 GB /month for $80
<SteveRiley> sudo umount /mnt
<fire> I'm boot in right now on live dvd and it work fine...
<fire> after finishing my install it just won't boot ...
<nine_> hmm..
<nine_> what does it do?
<SteveRiley> after you finish unmounting, reboot:
<calcmandan> usr, dev, proc, then mnt?
<SteveRiley> sudo reboot
<nine_> can it make it to log on screen?
<fire> nothing...  after the bios screen it waits....
<calcmandan> forgot sys
<SteveRiley> dev, proc, sys, usr, mnt
<nine_> did u try full install?
<calcmandan> great, rebooting
<fire> I'm use to old grub but not this one...  I maybe suspect that grub won't work
<nine_> I know they were having trouble with the installer
<SteveRiley> i am curious about something, as i've never actually used the home encryption feature myself (too dangerous from my POV, for the reason you're experiencing now)
<SteveRiley> ...
<fire> do you mean no partitionning the drive???
<SteveRiley> how will reverting to an earlier kernel help you decrypt the files?
<nine_> yea
<nine_> the installer has issues
<SteveRiley> when the computer boots,
<fire> ok so waht should I do???
<calcmandan> because it'll boot as normal and allow me to login. new kernel was halting at one point.
<SteveRiley> in the grub menu, choose "previous ubuntu versions" (or some language to that effect)
<calcmandan> older kernel can load the home directory since it has the key.
<nine_> did u choose full install?
<nine_> last time?
<calcmandan> i have recovery mode available.
<fire> not yet, do I have to???
<calcmandan> should i try that?
<nine_> now yes
<nine_>  u will
<calcmandan> 3.0.0-17-generic (recovery mode)
<SteveRiley> calcmandan: recovery mode on first screen, with kernel 3.2?
<nine_> anything that was on there can be taken off before
<fire> ok I will and left on the channel, the laptop is just beside of me...
<SteveRiley> oh, you went to second screen?
<nine_> but if there is nothing important on that hdd
<nine_> try again
<calcmandan> not yet.
<nine_> with a full install
<calcmandan> i'm at previous linux versions right now.
<nine_> if no boot is working than thats ur choice
<fire> full install on my usb drive???
<calcmandan> 3.0.0-16-generic is the most recent.
<nine_> but if u have a doul boot
<nine_> then u may not be able to run it
<calcmandan> on the second screen, that is.
<fire> yes I have..
<calcmandan> trying to boot it now we'll see
<nine_> ohh
<nine_> doul boot?\
<SteveRiley> you beat me to it :)
<calcmandan> failed. dammit
<SteveRiley> what happened to 3.2?
<fire> not doul but dual.. :-)
<calcmandan> stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<nine_> lol
<calcmandan> going to try recovery mode. see what happens
<SteveRiley> ok
<nine_> my dual boots failed every time in the 12.04
<calcmandan> got the recovery menu, enver seen this before
<nine_> right not its all or nothing
<calcmandan> i have 'repair broken packages' for dpkg
<nine_> the installer isn\'t working correctly
<SteveRiley> choose "continue"
<calcmandan> it's moving forward mounting the filesystem in fstab
<SteveRiley> cool cool
<calcmandan> /dev/sda1
<fire> install just started....
<SteveRiley> are the mounts still, ah, mounting?
<calcmandan> /dev/sda1: clean, 3061221/7266301 files, 6091808/29045504 blocks {   70.865892] ext4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. opts: errors=remount-ro
<nine_> what was installed before?
<SteveRiley> that looks normal
<calcmandan> it does, but i have a blinking cursor now
<SteveRiley> hit enter
<calcmandan> and ls doesn't yield anything
<calcmandan> just newlines it.
<fire> nothing brand new disk, but I tried to install kubuntu 3 times...
<SteveRiley> switch to another tty?
<nine_> *SteveRyely Rocks* :)
<calcmandan> justblinks
<SteveRiley> nine_: i roll, too :)
<calcmandan> ctrl-alt f2, f3, ... right?
<SteveRiley> yup
<calcmandan> ok tty7 gives me some. console-setup start/running, process 316 is the last line
<SteveRiley> ...think think...
<calcmandan> should i reboot and try again? it seems to be in no certain mode to accept commands from me. it'll let me switch tty as far as i know, but no console is available.
<calcmandan> i hit ctrl-c
<SteveRiley> yes, but this time don't choose recovery, chose regular
<calcmandan> and it continued loading.
<SteveRiley> oh really
<calcmandan> but halted in the same place.
<calcmandan> so i basically ended the recovery console
<SteveRiley> waaah
<calcmandan> and it continued booting
<calcmandan> going back to recovery mode.
<SteveRiley> ok
<SteveRiley> you'll have to remind me.
<SteveRiley> what are the other options there?
<calcmandan> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, and...
<calcmandan> it's rebooting again.
<calcmandan> system-summary
<licensed> anybody made a .deb package for amsn?
<SteveRiley> when (if?) we get this fixed... don't encrypt when you rebuild!
<calcmandan> i didn't. lol, but i never would.
<calcmandan> i like having access to my files in a crunch
<calcmandan> my partner did the install.
<SteveRiley> "crunch"... that would be right now :)
<calcmandan> i've resisted the whole thing. i'm just not that paranoid.
<calcmandan> yes it would. lol
<nine_> .deb? amsn works ok in Kubuntu
<calcmandan> that's the thing, i'm so mad at him for encrypting it and not writing down the key.
<calcmandan> i oculd've had this recsolved a few days ago
<SteveRiley> let me check something about key recovery, one sec.
<calcmandan> alright
<SteveRiley> you might as well try the fix broken package choice
<SteveRiley> i presume the encryption you were using was the option to encrypt /home, the one that appears when you're installing *buntu?
<calcmandan> i did, and it gave me what appeared to be a normal mounting message then that's all i saw
<calcmandan> i believe so. he did it a long time ago and i wasn't rpesent.
<calcmandan> but that's the onnly thing he would've done since he just hits next for everything.
<SteveRiley> a possibly unanswerable question: do you have, perhaps, the mount passphrase written down?
<calcmandan> nope.
<calcmandan> if i did, this wouldn't be an issue
<SteveRiley> ..........................
<calcmandan> tell me about it.
<calcmandan> ...................
<SteveRiley> uh... do you log into your computer with a password, or does it auto-login and you don't know the password?
<calcmandan> he required a password to login
<SteveRiley> *whew*
<SteveRiley> so there is a way to do this.
<calcmandan> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1124158/20120504_223053.jpg
<SteveRiley> it's multiple steps
<SteveRiley> do that!
<calcmandan> i'm ready.
<SteveRiley> do that: root shell
<calcmandan> there
<SteveRiley> got a #
<SteveRiley> ?
<calcmandan> yes
<licensed> nine_, what deb?
<SteveRiley> sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<licensed> i'm using kubuntu 12.04
<calcmandan> ok
<SteveRiley> sudo mount
<SteveRiley> put the output of that into another paste, please
<calcmandan> one minute.
<nine_> licenced:  I didn't get ur question...  .deb for debian??  or for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<licensed> nine_, i can't found amsn.deb to use on kubuntu 12.04.. can you show me?
<calcmandan> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1124158/20120504_223707.jpg
<SteveRiley> is /home also on /dev/sda1 ?
<calcmandan> yes
<calcmandan> it was all installed with default settings.
<SteveRiley> in the following command, substitute your login username for where i type "username"
<calcmandan> k
<SteveRiley> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<nine_> licenced, its not available yet..  same as most apple product mount
<calcmandan> let me get the password, brb
<calcmandan> so the output is the key?
<fire> reboot time, cross fingers and toes...
<SteveRiley> the output is your mount passphrase
<nine_> licenced, I like the kopte better anyways...  amsn has gone way done hill
<licensed> nine_, my logs it's all on amsn
<calcmandan> i'm better now
<nine_> licenced, U can't remember ur log?
<nine_> \emmesen is a great alternitive
<fire> shit...  same behavior nine_
<nine_> fire  ugh...  it may be a compatability issue, or a bad dvd, or a currupt burn
<fire> it's a good dvd...
<fire> with this laptop I'm able to boot on a usb drive with old distro opensuse 11.2...
<nine_> yea..  u sadly may need to wait till 12.10
<fire> no no no out of bound...
<licensed> anyone had compilled amsn on kubuntu 12.04?
<fire> we have to find another solution, other people succeeded with ubuntu...
<nine_> i'd personally install kubuntu 11.10, no updrade, get the ppa for kde 4.8  and wait it out...  u will sttill get most the bennifits of kde 4.8
<nine_> what laptop if I may ask?
<fire> Toshiba Tecra S10
<nine_> hmm
<nine_> and ubuntu used a slightly different iso
<nine_> they are not the same
<fire> unity is not for me....
<fire> so what's the deal??? try ubuntu and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop????
<nine_> fire, put it to u this way...  my hp 4000 will run Ubuntu 12.04 live, freezes at any attempt to install...  Kubuntu beta 2 12.04 installs great, but like uUbuntu 12.04, the final release won't install in that laptop
<nine_> kubuntu dekstop will not run on Ubuntu at this time
<nine_> I have tried
<fire> for me Kubuntu 12.04 LTS the installer wok well, it just show up GRUB...
<nine_> and vice verce
<fire> it not show grub...
<fire> there's any program than I can run to repair the grub????
<nine_>  120.04 is a new shell...  there is not much out yet...    sadly  my advice is the weaiting game
<nine_> 12.04
<fire> I can't wait...  I've to make it work before monday...
<nine_> lol
<nine_> than install linus mint 12 kde and add ppa for kde 4.8
<nine_> it will work on that lap top
<nine_> linux
 * almoxarife uses mint-12-kde with kde4.8, works great
<nine_> me too on my incompatable computers
<nine_> :)
<nine_> almoxarife, some ppl don't like the truth i guess  :)
<fire> I've try install from text mode, after a whille a got grub rescue...  what can I do???
<nine_> grrr I am telling u...  it is the way it is..   go back to 11.10, ppa 4.8 and deal with ti till next distro arrives
<nine_> ur computer isn\t compatable with 12.04
<fire> kubuntu 11.10 or ubuntu???
<nine_> either
<nine_> or mint 12
<nine_> mint 12 is 11.10 shell
<fire> I try mint 12 kde, I'll let you know soon...
<nine_> and u can install the kde verstio of mint12
<nine_> then add ppa kde 4.8
<nine_> works better than 12.04 at the moment
<fire> ok but I want LTS anyway...
<nine_> linus mint 13 will come out
<nine_> but it may return the same results
<nine_> I also want all my computers and customers to usxe 12.04 lrts
<nine_> lts
<nine_>  but if  u have apple products
<nine_> not reccomenndedd
<nine_> if ur computer is olers
<nine_> might not wotrk till 12.10
<nine_> linux leaves no gerintees
<nine_> options are to back date to last known wortking distro
<nine_> install that
<nine_> and wait till nest distro
<orated> Hello! When the KMenu is selected, which command is executed?
<fire> install of mint 12 kde is in progress
<Joit> hi. can someone tell me if there is a difference from stability between 32bit or 64bit version, or does any vers have more advantage?
<orated> I've noticed that Alt+F1  on fresh install or on a new user opens the KMenu(Kickoff Application Launcher) but whenever any default/empty panel is added that shortcut stops working. So what command or how can I re-enable Alt+F1 shortcut to open KMenu?
<nine_> i hope it works Fire
<nine_> :)
<nine_> Joit, 32 is more stable ion one sence
<fire> btw nine_, I've many laptop, and all of them have linux.
<Joit> thanx nine
<fire> now can you tell me why after upgrading one from kubuntu 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS x session can't start??  it says, X session unable to start, back to default...
<nine_> 64 has apps that don't always work the same as 32
<fire> after that the only thing I got is a mouse with right-click and can change only the background...
<nine_> both are just as stable
<nine_> but more works in 32
<orated> Joit: 32bit version or 64 bit version are for instruction set specific installation images. Every 64bit installation image is back compatible on 32-bit instrcution set supporting processor
<Joit> i have heared about that, its soemthing what since the bginning appears nine
<nine_> fire
<nine_> ur still having issues?
<fire> yes with another laptop, mint is installing on my Toshiba right now...
<nine_> fire I alspo have manyt computers...  12.04 is both great, and dissappointing
<nine_> faster yes, beres, more compatable...  no, ytte
<fire> ok but now I've to repair this x session on my HP Portege....
<fire> oh boy, mint installer crashed....
<nine_> ugh
<nine_> hdd/
<nine_> dim/\
<fire> on usb drive...
<nine_> ur computer toshiba may have an issues
<nine_> mint 12 is uuntu 10.04 shell
<fire> super!!!  with the worse distro, opensuse, works very fine!!!!
<nine_> lol
<fire> I'm not joking...
<nine_> thats microsoft
<nine_> idk
<fire> please don't swear...
<nine_> lol
<fire> when I went to Redmon, I pee on the Mofotcriss signon main road, and I was proud to be!
<nine_> lol
<nine_> m$ biggest issue is the users
<nine_> it is more open than all distros
<fire> so I've to make my Toshiba runs good with Linux...
<nine_> in cludiung viruses
<fire> I've try to reinstall Mint...
<nine_> like i said
<nine_> try different dims
<nine_> new hdd
<fire> dims????
<nine_> might be a mother board
<nine_> ram
<fire> it nver crashed before with opensuse...  come on...
<nine_> opensuse is owned by microsost
<nine_> microsoft
<nine_> it os an open source yes
<fire> don't swear I said...
<nine_> but it isn'\t completely linux
<tsimpson> that's simply untrue
<nine_> lol
<tsimpson> "Open" in the name is the clue there
<nine_> is that why linux communuty hates Novell?
<nine_> open
<nine_> windows 8 is more open
<fire> anyway, other people I know runs ubuntu 12.04 and works fine or their Toshiba....
<nine_> same toshiba?
<nine_> i have many hp\s
<nine_> not all run 12.04
<fire> not exactly, they have a Tecra S11 and mine is Tecra S10
<nine_> see
<fire> some have ubuntu and other have kubuntu
<nine_>  same iso in the scheme of things
<fire> another one he have HP but I don't know wich model...
<nine_> 12.04 takes time
<nine_> and new distro's no nmatter how new are not completely compatable
<nine_> and all linux is free open source, it simply can not keep up with everything
<Joit> i would prefer anyway more a sober system, as one with a lot tools and toys, where most mess up
<Joit> but imaging it and 'MAke it#  are allweays 2 different things
<fire> crashed at the same place...  I've to write ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<Joit> but anyhow, i fell like, it actually is of the track what a PC could do and what most OS do
<nine_> :)
<nine_> sorry
<fire> so what should I do next???
<nine_> in tough love mode tonight
<nine_> same crash in mint 12?
<nine_> 1 thing
<fire> yes
<nine_> try souce again
<fire> try what???
<nine_> if it crashes too its ur computer
<nine_> open souce
<tsimpson> seriously, nine_, your advice is not so good
<nine_> the one thar worked last
<tsimpson> if the installer crashed, then it's a problem with software
<nine_> yea?
<tsimpson> if it was hardware, it'd manifest differently
<nine_> all distros run fine live?
<tsimpson> in what sense?
<nine_> look at it
<fire> yes
<Joit> tsimpson: why do you complain instead just give a better solution afterwards?
<nine_> all distros run fune live\don't injstall
<tsimpson> Joit: simply because I'm not an expert in debugging the installer
<airzonk> guys, is there any way to install kubuntu from a SD card in an android phone? the SD card is blank. I cannot run windows apps right now, other than firefox [00:41] == migerh [~migerh@dslb-088-064-224-011.pools.arcor-ip.net] has quit [Client Quit]
<tsimpson> so, other distros work, just not the installer...
<Joit> ah. so you know that nines sugeestions are not so good?
<tsimpson> so it is a problem in software, our software
<tsimpson> Joit: because I do
<nine_> how many installers does he need to try?
<nine_> his computer is messed
<tsimpson> there are 2 main installers, the GUI installer and the alternate (text-mode) installer
<tsimpson> try both
<nine_> he has
<tsimpson> then it's a bug
<tsimpson> if other systems run on the same hardware, it's hardly likely a hardware issue
<Joit> i got few times a problem with installing 10.4m could be my CD rom or my CD or even the Memory, it crashed too at the same plce
<nine_> his las known working linus was open suse 10 somwethinb
<nine_> gsomethiong
<Joit> tsimpson: so mostly it IS the hardware
<nine_> maybe ur dvd/cd drive is pooched
<tsimpson> Joit: no, it's the software. when hardware breaks it's not subtle
<tsimpson> nine_: then the system wouldn't boot into the live system, so that's not likely either
<Joit> tsimpson: i bruned it at last with a different cdrom drive, and the Error appeared at an other place, so?
<fire> for now, I'll try ubuntu 10.04 and install it for test
<Joit> burned+
<tsimpson> Joit: you should check the md5 sum on the ISO you downloaded, then compare it to the CD/DVD you burned
<nine_> idk then,,..   i was ralking to fire, and his system booted live but install failed
<Joit> tsimpson: i did that, the chcksum was ok
<Joit> but clearly a hardware fault, not software
<nine_> in 3 different distros
<nine_> maybe 2
<nine_>  but different shellls
<tsimpson> are they all recent distros?
<nine_> mint 12
<nine_> and kubuntu 12.04
<nine_> mint 12
<nine_>  is ubuntu 11.04
<tsimpson> recent distros will ship similar kernels, so that's a place to start
<Joit> tsimpson: i thought too it was the software, was pretty sure about it, but not 100% at all
<Joit> and simple a bad memory stick can cause a problem at a certain point, when its overloaded
<nine_> thats why i told him to re insrall the last distr o that worked to see if it worked of if it was hardeware
<Joit> may it helps when he clean his cdrom drive a bit :P
<nine_> hich was open suse 10 something
<tsimpson> other than running memtest86+, there isn't really a way to test for hardware faults
<tsimpson> but hardware faults tend to be a little more random than what was described
<nine_> yea
<nine_> thats why I think his toshiba is pooched in some way
<nine_> ram
<nine_> hdd
<nine_> mother board
<nine_> idk
<FloodBotK1> nine_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fire> just to clear something, I"m using a brand new usb drive Seagate STAX500 and the kubuntu 12.04 installer woks with no problem, it just the os won't start...  I suspect a grub problem..
<tsimpson> are you sure the system boots from USB?
<nine_> good luch
<tsimpson> some don't, even though they support USB drives
<nine_> k
<nine_> guess i am flooding
<nine_> mY THE FORTH B WITGH U Lways
<fire> mine support it, because I run opensuse 11.2 all the time...
<fire> I just want to put a REAL Linux...
<tsimpson> ok, did you make sure grub was installed to the USB drive rather than the HDD?
<fire> I'm not familiar with this version of grub, so, after install, i reboot live DVD and go to /boot/grub....
<fire> and yes I'm sure, because I tell the installer do not play with /dev/sda, only /dev/sdb
<tsimpson> it's possible that grub would need to be installed on the actual partition, so /dev/sdb1 rather than just /dev/sdb
<fire> I tried both...
<tsimpson> I haven't played with a USB install in a long time, and I'm just looking at some rather old documentation
<lordievader> Good morning
<fire> now I'm installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS...  if it works, maybe try an upgrade????
<lordievader> fire: Did an install of 12.04 fail?
<fire> install works but after that, the laptop unable to boot on the sdb....
<lordievader> fire: Ah yeah that ain
<lordievader> 't good
<fire> ???
<robotdevil> does quassel leak in 12.04?
<fire> samething happen with ubuntu 10.04, grub rescue>
<fire> error: no such device: b6b687-c-c8c0-439b-9e84-23452b5c5cee
<lordievader> fire: Do you know if that uuid is correct?
<fire> i don't know where it is in this new grub version...
<fire> ok I'll boot live and check...
<fire_> i just don't remember where I'll find the uuid???
<tsimpson> fire: "blkid -c /dev/null" should show them
<fire> ok i got it, and it's the same UUID....
<lordievader> fire Hmm so that ain't it...
<lordievader> fire Did you check the GRUB 2 Troubleshooting stuff on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command_Line_and_Rescue_Mode
<Joit> i did now install 64bit version and no problems so far, now dling 32bit and installl this instead 64
<Joit> pc is amd nforce4
<Joit> 1 mb ram
<Joit> nothing to complain about damaged softwre
<lordievader> Joit: That's good, but why go through the trouble of reinstalling the OS when this runs fine?
<Joit> its a empty pc, so it no trouble, but i prefer 32bit when its more compatible
<Joit> i only did dload 64 bit yesterday, so had it allready
<Joit> else i would had taken the 32bit from beginning
<lordievader> Joit: 64bit is quite compatible.
<lordievader> But for 1gb ram it ain't a must.
<Joit> well, for you it is maybe, i did read it different, and i prefer to be on the save side
<Joit> yeah 1 gb is it
<Joit> 1 mb ram is... a long time ago
<lordievader> Joit: Yeah, I figured..
<Joit> well 64 bit runs smooth, but i am quiete not sure if i should keep it, and run into problems when the system is full set up. afterwards fixing is mostly hard
<lordievader> Joit: I have a 64bit system here with 2gb ram (so it ain't necessary to run 64bit) but I would like to keep the option of upgrading (you know > 4gb ram = 64bit)
<luc4_mac> Hi! Is it normal that the connection I setup with the network manager only works after I log in?
<yofel> luc4_mac: in the connection settings you can mark a connection as a system connection, then it should work without login as well
<Joit_> didnt know that 4gb ram are reconnoment for 64bit, but i think it will takes a while until i got this anyway
<luc4_mac> yofel: oh thanks! I'm trying that. Also, do you know by any chance also if I'm supposed to have the networking service running?
<yofel> luc4_mac: 'networking' won't be running, but 'network-manager' will
<luc4_mac> yofel: thanks!
<luc4_mac> yofel: I try to ask you this also, no one has been able to answer: I have to nics here. When I plug one, everything is ok, if I plug the other it is not sensed. I always see "cable unplugged". dhclient makes it work correctly.
<luc4_mac> to nics = two nics
<yofel> I fear I don't know that either.
<luc4_mac> yofel: ok, thanks anyway!
<hubert__> how can i see the command a startmenu item is calling ?
<hubert__> if i right click i can only add it to favorites
<lordievader> hubert__: Right click and go to edit menu
<lordievader> hubert__: Edit application*
<hubert__> ok, and how can i search here ?
<hubert__> i now get a tree structure, i dont know where the program is
<lordievader> hubert__: That is something that is troubling me from time to time too, what program are you searching for?
<hubert__> maybe do you know the name of the program that is starting the akonadi config management thing for local sources
<hubert__> i need to start it with a correct locale to have my error messages in english :-( for more help
<hubert__> my whole setup is messed up
<hubert__> my logs are full of errors
<lordievader> hubert__: No sorry, perhaps Blueskaj is online, he usually knows more about akonadi
<lordievader> Doesn't seem to be online.
<hubert__> i think i became a vitcim of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259355   after upgrading to 12.04/4.8.3
<ubottu> KDE bug 259355 in general "kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection."" [Critical,New: ]
<hubert__> if i check the check server, it shows a lod of red crosses
<lordievader> I'm sorry I can't be of any help, hopefully someone else knows, or you could try on the ubuntuforums.org.
<hubert__> ok, if i click copy, it is in english
<hubert__> omg, Your paste triggered our spam filter and has been dropped  on paste.kde.org
<hubert__> wtf ?
<hubert__> this is just the akonadi error log
<hubert__> http://pastebin.com/cKZHxnC8
<forgeaus> uh how to fix policykit? its asking for root password, which wuld be ok if it was using sudo but I suspect its not because, sudo is working in bash (konsole) but not when I put my password in to update in some policykit dialog that seems to have taken over
<dhjrk> hello piple
<forgeaus> hi dhjrk
<dhjrk> where you from?
<forgeaus> Australia
<orated> Hello! I've been getting weird black screen dialog box from Software Notifier Helper after recent fresh installation of Kubuntu 12.04 - http://i.imgur.com/ub6oY.jpg . Only change I've done till now is added an empty panel as shown and installed build-essential, kubuntu-restricted-extras packages. Can anyone help me understand the issue and solution to fix it as I'm getting this message with login?
<Peace-> orated: sure
<Peace-> orated: sudo adduser test
<Peace-> orated: sudo adduser test admin
<Peace-> orated: or ...
<Peace-> if you want fix for your own user i guess that renaming ~/.kde/share/config/plasma stuff would be enough
<orated> Peace-: Okay, I'll try that
<chachan> Hi guys, wondering why kubuntu is released with gstreamer instead of Xine
<Peace-> chachan: xine is old and not developed anymore
<chachan> Peace-: hm, what about phonon?
<Peace-> chachan: there is phonon-backend-gstremer
<Peace-> or phonon-backend.-vlc
<Peace-> i use the last one
<orated> and phonon-backend-vlc
<Peace-> xine just is dead
<chachan> ok, I will try that one. Thanks
<chachan> but why kubuntu doesn't released that backend by default?
<chachan> gstreamer isn't that good
<Peace-> chachan: it's a ubuntu flavor
<Peace-> chachan: you could ask this to #kubuntu-devel
<chachan> Peace-: thanks again :)
<forgeaus> Peace :) hows things?
<BlouBlou> isn't going to be new versions of kubuntu? (I read something about Canonical saying that it won't support anymore kubuntu)
<Peace-> BlouBlou: kubuntu will be kubuntu
<Peace-> stop
<Peace-> the only thing that is changed is where dev gets money
<BlouBlou> Oh, great :D
<Peace-> forgeaus: fine
<forgeaus> Peace how do I get either A appler/updater to use kdesudo instead of policykit? or get policykit to use sudo instead of root pass?
<Peace-> forgeaus: dunno
<forgeaus> lol nice concise answer :)
<Joit_> i did install now 12.04 alternate from a cdrom with no problems like software related
<Joit_> 32bit
<andre_d> hi! i moved the activity widget from the taskpanel to the desktop and now i don't see any way to remove it... perhaps it is too small to show the little "onHover bar" with the close button?
<andre_d> anyway. anyone know a way to get rid of it?
<andre_d> some config file i can edit to remove it?
<chachan> does anyone in here use kate with Vi mode on?. Using :10 is not going to the line 10 anymore =(
<andre_d> ok, found it... removed appropriate lines in plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<jamil_1_> hi all
<jamil_1_> installed updated last night
<jamil_1_> and now flash is not working
<jamil_1_> any clue ?
<andre_d> jamil_1_: had the same problem some minutes ago. sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<andre_d> the gui update manager has some problem with an arabic language file or some thing
<jamil_1_> thanks!
<Jarli> , it appears to be using the package manager, and isn't visible anywhere, nor appears to be doing anything besides tying up my system...
<Jarli> how do I force the upgrade to 12, it appears to be using the package manager, and isn't visible anywhere, nor appears to be doing anything besides tying up my system...
<vsrao> Hey. I did a clean install of 12.04. Now I'm faced with "lnusertemp call failed".
<vsrao> However, I can login through the terminal mode. Only KDE doesn't start.
<vsrao> What do I do?
<Jarli> yeah, well im just trying to run the update it it's just hanging...
<Jarli> so fun
<phoenix_firebrd> how do i install grub in a partition?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you there?
<CQ> hello, is there a list of tablets that can run (k)ubuntu anywhere? I'm looking for basic web, mail (tbird), and PDF reading, libreoffice would be nice to be able to use...
<phoenix_firebrd> CQ: are you aware of kubuntu active?
<CQ> phoenix_firebrd: no... I see the daily images, but is there a homepage for the project?
<Hounddog> anyone got an idea how to fix flash crashing randomly
<phoenix_firebrd> CQ: http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active
<phoenix_firebrd> Hounddog: did you try disabling the hardware accleration?
<Peace-> CQ:  search vivaldi tablet kde
<Hounddog> phoenix_firebrd: have to be hones... i have been searching where those adobe settings are...
<Peace-> Hounddog: downgrade flash
<CQ> weird, couldn't find it via google
<Hounddog> currently i am also going through the flash aid from firefox
<Peace-> Hounddog: the latest upgrade of flash sucks
<Ezim> Hounddog, have you tried flash-aid?
<Hounddog> Peace-: ok, that is one hint... btw am on 64bit and read that there are also lot of problems.
<phoenix_firebrd> Hounddog: when you right click flash video you will get the settings
<Hounddog> if it opens ...
<Peace-> Hounddog: i would remove your flash and download it from the website of flash
<Peace-> then you could test it extracting and pasting it on the right folder
<phoenix_firebrd> Hounddog: untick the "use hardware acceleration tab"
<Ezim> I have been lucky. no flash problem for over 2 year with linux.
<Ezim> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Hounddog: untick the "use hardware acceleration" option
<chachan> Hounddog, is that happening with all your browsers?
<Hounddog> phoenix_firebrd: rightclick the flash i have done a couple of times... but the settings never opens bevor it crashes
<Peace-> Hounddog: $HOME/.mozilla/plugins this is the folder where flashplugin.so shoudl it be
<Hounddog> chachan: yep... chrome ff etc etc etc
<phoenix_firebrd> Hounddog: flash crashes occur when i was using chromium, but it doesnt happen when i use chrome
<Ezim> Hounddog, try flash-aid.
<Hounddog> hmmm yeah using chromium actually
<Hounddog> Ezim: just trying that atm
<Ezim> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<phoenix_firebrd> Hounddog: try in rekonq, ikt wont crash when right clicking
<Hounddog> just read it up and installed flash aid... anyhow, thx for the hints... will go through it step bu step :)
<Ezim> Hounddog, np.
<phoenix_firebrd> how do i install grub
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, rekonq is crap by all respect.
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> +1 Ezim
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: its just for setting the flash option
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, :) why do you wanted to install grub? grub 2 should be preinstalled already.
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: i want to install grub  in a seperate partition
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: i meant i want to install grub2
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: does the package grub-pc installs grub2?
<EagleScreen> phoenix_firebrd: yes, it does
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen:  when i try to install grub-pc, it is asking to remove a lot of kde packages, may be the entire kubuntu-desktop
<EagleScreen> phoenix_firebrd: what tool are you using? Muon?
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen: ya
<EagleScreen> wich Kubuntu version?
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen: 12.04
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<EagleScreen> phoenix_firebrd: grub-pc should be installed in a Kubuntu Desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen: recently i tried gnome-desktop and ubuntu-desktop after that i removed everything gtk and gnome, may that did remove the grub-pc
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen:http://paste.ubuntu.com/969241/
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/969241/
<phoenix_firebrd> is libqt getting in the way?
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, have you tried sudo apt-get -f
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: no
<Ezim> I mean sudo apt-get -f install
<Ezim> you have depenc. problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: ok let me try that
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/969256/
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: i installed qt sdk from nokia's site
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, I think that is the reason your system is a mess.
<Ezim> have you tried to compile from source ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: no i just used the exe from nokia
<Ezim> libqtgui4, libqt4-declarative, libqt4-designer:i386 is does package installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: the statuses of the packages are broken
<EagleScreen> phoenix_firebrd: didn't you do something strange ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: i guess something went wrong while installing the sdk
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, you can try from recovery mode when holding shift during boot fix broken package
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: shall i uninstall qt
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, grub should be present and from there you can clear broken package.
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen: like?
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, honestly I do not now what exactly you have tried to do.
<EagleScreen> like unsinstalling system packages, upgrading your Kubuntu version from 11.10 or older...
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen: i removed all gtk and gnome packages, before that i installed qt sdk from nokia's website
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: i am going to try purging qt
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, don't you'll just give yourself more problems
<Ezim> BluesKaj, +1
<EagleScreen> phoenix_firebrd: you probably uninstalled an important system package
<Ezim> best is to make fresh install I think.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> Ezim, is correct phoenix_firebrd , looks like irrepairable damage
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: one min
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: uninstalling qt sdk solved the dependency issue
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, good :). then problem solved?
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: ya :) thank you
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, np.
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, good luck
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: for what?
<BluesKaj> for the next boot
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hey i already rebooted after uninstalling  :)
<BluesKaj> then you're lucky I guess :)
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, try alt+ctrl+f1 then write your root password/username. after that startx. if needed ctrl+alt+f7 to log back to desktop.
<Ezim> if you have no problem then your reboot should be np
<Ezim> if not I wish you the best luck :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: i am not new to ubuntu/kubuntu , i am using it for 4 years
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, okey longer period then me. :)
<Ezim> I am newbie :) (little more then 2 years)
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: then you are a fast learner
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, :) maybe so.
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: going to install grub in a new partition
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, I hope you read how to do that before trying out.
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: i have done that already
<Ezim> search example: "grub 2 ubuntu 12.04 partition".
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, good. then you know how to do it :).
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: ya, we will find out that soon :)
<BluesKaj> yes there's question I've been wonderingabout myself ..I have an extra hdd that I'd like to install internally on this pc
<BluesKaj> I already have an external esata to sata drive connected and mounted
<BluesKaj> I'd like to use the extra internal hdd for testing , since my other pc mobo is kaput
<BluesKaj> maybe I should ask this devel
<CQ> hello, if I run thunderbird from the command line after export LC_TIME=en_DK.utf8 then I get ISO dates, if I make export LC_TIME=en_DK;utf8;thunderbird the command for the icon to launch it, I get US date format... any ideas?
<CQ> en_DK.utf8 of course
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: installed grub successfully
<CQ> kde plasma active pre beta means alpha, or stable enough for experienced users?
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, you rock :).
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: Our kubuntu community rocks :)
<markit> hi, is it me or there is no firefox-kde-support in 12.04???
<Ezim> markit, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/oxygen-kde/versions/
<markit> Ezim: does it fix file associations or only easthetic stuff?
<Ezim> last one
<Ezim> markit, try it out, maybe it does even more. :)
<markit> I install ltsp in schools with kubuntu, is a suicide without ff support :(
<Ezim> markit, it should have ff support.
<Ezim> but I can be wrong. I am running kubuntu 11.10 still.
<Ezim> markit, when flash is playing d-ck. maybe chrome should be the browser of choose.
<markit> I'm running a script that installs all the programs needed by school... I've seen an error about missing firefox-kde-support. As soon as aptitude install stops, I will check again
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: why do we need oxygen-kde theme for firefox?
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: when we already have oxygen-gtk
<Ezim> phoenix_firebrd, we do not, I like the look :).
<markit> "flash is playing d-ck" ? what do you mean?
<Ezim> markit, flash will not support linux with new release
<phoenix_firebrd> Ezim: but by default oxygen-gtk does the job
<Ezim> only buggfix etc
<Ezim> only chrome with its extension will have newer flash in the fet.
<markit> flash = proprietary format = problems, sooner or later (and now we have problems)
<markit> I'll go for gnash, better than nothing
<Ezim> markit, I advice you to install chrome. even if you like ff more. same here.
<markit> chromium you mean? chrome is proprietary and "market / proprietary programs" oriented
<AngelForget> very good update kde 4.8.3
<markit> to me is a bad route to take
<Ezim> markit, gnash is not fully mature yet. it will give student/children of the school bad linux experience
<markit> well, this is a ltsp installatino with so poor hardware that they will have a poor experinece in any case
<Ezim> markit, I do not think chromium comes preinstalled with flash
<phoenix_firebrd> markit: html5 works well with chrome than in chromium its also in case of flash
<markit> they are putting FOSS deeper and deeper in a corner with all this proprietary formats
<phoenix_firebrd> markit: thats not true
<phoenix_firebrd> markit: we need time to migrate to the open webm/html5 untill then we the prop. stuff
<markit> phoenix_firebrd: no? dvd can't be played legally in many countries
<BluesKaj> yeah , libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins still works here
<markit> BluesKaj: police is going after you if you are in US ;P
<markit> h264 is becoming mainstream
<phoenix_firebrd> markit: not if you buy legally
<markit> btw, I've a lot more troubles playing webm with VLC or Free programs thatn with h264, what a shame
<BluesKaj> can't wait for HTML5 so i can drop pulseaudio .., need it for webaudio , unfortunately most webaudio flash based
<markit> phoenix_firebrd: you can't buy legally as free software
<markit> phoenix_firebrd: they can only sell you compiled blobs, you don't have idea what do in your computer
<markit> so you can't more and more use a computer for usefull stuff and still live in Freedom
<BluesKaj> markit, police? , for what? ...anyway I'm in Canada , so i have alittle time :)
<phoenix_firebrd> markit: we can chat only in #kubuntu-offtopic sorry
<markit> BluesKaj: yep, they are pushing for world wide regulation about enslavery
<markit> Ezim:  mmm confirm, no firefox-kde-support in 12.04
<forgeaus> seems to run ok in KDE for me
<BluesKaj> Ezim, markit ..that's true
<forgeaus> I think its built into main packages or something had a menu item to install it, just not packaged separately?
<markit> forgeaus: if you try to open a pdf link will it fire Okular?
<markit> or maybe kubuntu-firefox-installer does some trick, but I have to install firefox "system wide" with a script, not graphically
<BluesKaj> markit, could you share your procedure with us , since we've had complaints about poor FF integration with KDE
<BluesKaj> personally I use chromium , but some ppl still like FF
<markit> BluesKaj: well, in the past was simply a : aptitude install firefox firefox-branding firefox-kde-support
<markit> and purging kubuntu-firefox-installer
<BluesKaj> markit, ok thanks
<markit> in a school installation I forgot to install firefox-kde-support, was a nightmare because this way there is not correct file association
<markit> and "average user" (teachers) are unable to figure out themselves
<markit> and in any case i.e. associate "open containing folder" of the download dialog
<markit> with /usr/bin/dolphin is not an easy task
<markit> the same for zip / pdf / etc
<markit> BluesKaj:  ok, FF and a pdf. If you choose "open" it opens it with okular. If you choose save and then in the download window you right click and choose "open" it asks about what program use
<markit> the same problem if you choose "open containing folder"
<markit> so bad
<mgottschlag> hey, anybody can tell me why I cannot install libiodbc2? I believe I need this to build kde from source, however it wants me to uninstall the running kde first
<DarthFrog> Try installing libodbc2-devel instead
<mgottschlag> devel or dev?
<mgottschlag> libodbc2-dev fails because it wants libiodbc2 to be installed, and that one fails as described
<mgottschlag> http://paste.kde.org/469862/ <- this is what I mean, shortened
<mgottschlag> (oh, and I have the kubuntu ppa enabled, for kde 4.8.3)
<BluesKaj> mgottschlag, you should be asking in #kubuntu-devel if you just installed kde 4.8.3
<tsimpson> mgottschlag: if it's not installed, you don't need it to build KDE. A quick way to get everything you need would be to "sudo apt-get build-dep kde4libs" add kde-runtime and kde-workspace if you need to
<mgottschlag> tsimpson:  But what about http://paste.kde.org/469880 then? Some components do not work without that.
<mgottschlag> anyways, I'll try my luck in #kubuntu-devel if that is a more appropriate place now
<tsimpson> yeah, for issues with the PPA version, that's the best place :)
<KarmaComa> Hi, on Kubuntu 12.04 every time i disable DPMS i find it enabled itself after sometime!
<Jarli> Anyone home?
<BluesKaj> Jarli, we're awake , yes
<boris_> ребят кто нить по русски говорит ??
<bazhang> boris_, #ubuntu-ru
<Farsight> hey folks, new here and wondered if any would be able to help me set Kmail to download all mail locally?
<Joit_> Farsight: you usually get the neccesary settings at the help pages from your mail provider
<Farsight> I'll have a look and let you know :)
<jaafar> yikes. flashplugin update appears broken.  Anyone else observing this?
<jaafar> I observe the following 1) flashplugin-installer update required 2) it fails with error message relating to, I think, language packs 3) flash no longer works in chrome
<jaafar> on two systems so far
<jaafar> apt-get remove flashplugin-installer;apt-get install flashplugin-installer fixes it
<BluesKaj> jaafar, rumour has it adobe is dropping it's linux support
<Ezim> BluesKaj, it is not any rumour.
<jaafar> The issue I experienced (anyone else?) seems to be a packaging problem rather than a failure of linux support from Adobe
<jaafar> though I too have heard that
<BluesKaj> Ezim, ok , I thought i read somewhere that flash wasn't being supported any longer
<BluesKaj> in linux
<Ezim> BluesKaj, yeah thats true.
<BluesKaj> that's bothersome , seems like the major web companies are joining forces against linux or is it just economics
<tsimpson> flash is on its way out anyway, due to HTML5
<Ezim> BluesKaj, if you wanted to get the latest and greatest release of flash then you are force to use chrome
<Ezim> but for other browser that use flash the old way will get support/bugfix (no new fet.) for 5 years I think.
<Ezim> 5 years from now :) I hope flash will die
<BluesKaj> Ezim, yes, it should be officially released and implemented sometime in 2014
<BluesKaj> Isuppose not all large sites will use it immediately
<dbc254> kmail keeps crashing. What other clients are there?
<dant3> kubuntu 12.04 introduced nice "Updates notification" which is not working and on open shows hugely wide messagebox with buggy text. Will it be fixed, or can I remove it somehow?
<jaafar> that must be the messagebox that informed me the flash update failed...
<dant3> jaafar: yep, it is
<jaafar> many times the width of the screen and (on my laptop) completely black/unreadable
<dant3> I want to get rid of it cause I see it everyday
<dant3> it`s like buggy muon which crashes on package install and breaks cache and has somethat unusable ui was not enouth
<d-egg> Hi, how do I get rid of kdeaccessibility . It's in the tray and respawns.
<d-egg> I think I started it through orca or so
<d-egg> no parent process
<BluesKaj> ..BBL
<d-egg> chmod a-x /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kaccessibleapp
<d-egg> phew
<mangdood_> Is there a way I can exclude an GTK application from having the KDE appearance applied to it
<zeerok> Hey, quick question: I was copying a large file over the network, and I hit the pause button in the notification window to suspend it temporarily. Now how do I resume the copy? Pressing pause again does nothing. Thanks.
<zeerok> Kubuntu 12.04
<zeerok> Oh, I closed the notification window and then reopened it, and the pause button became a resume button. Guess that's a bug.
<tsimpson> mangdood_: I think you'd need to modify the $GTK_RC_FILES and $GTK2_RC_FILES environment variables to remove the KDE additions
<mangdood_> tsimpson: I'm not sure what you mean
<mangdood_> tsimpson: doesn't seem to be set (not that I know much)
<tsimpson> mangdood_: if you open a terminal and type "echo $GTK_RC_FILES" and "echo $GTK2_RC_FILES" you get nothing?
<mangdood_> tsimpson: Nothnig
<tsimpson> mangdood_: well those are the only things I can find on my system that relate to GTK themes
<tsimpson> so I guess I can't help :(
<mangdood_> tsimpson: How does KDE apply the appearance on GTK applications anyways? Does it just create a GTK theme that has similar configurations as the KDE one?
<tsimpson> as far as I know, it creates a custom GTK configuration files
<tsimpson> the ones I've found are ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4, ~/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0, and ~/.kde/share/config/gtkrc
<mangdood_> tsimpson: So the changing of the environment changed the appearance, but not the behaviour of the dropdowns and things
<mangdood_> tsimpson: The program I'm using has some special behaviour when certain buttons are clicked, but it doesn't come out correctly in KDE... Any suggestions?
<tsimpson> well, that sounds like a bug in that application. a theme or style shouldn't change behaviour. but as for a workaround, I guess the quickest way would be to create a new user, and then run the application as that new user
<tsimpson> ie: kdesudo -u new-user -c some-app
<goddard> how can i indent selected text with kate?
<mangdood_> goddard: Select some text and hit tab seems to work for me
<Guest63538> hello is this kubutnu
<Guest63538> rhello
<Guest63538> i need help
<Tm_T> Guest63538: yes?
<Guest63538> tmt
<Guest63538> On kubuntu i have no sound
<Guest63538> and i dont know how to get java.com from java
<dant3> hey guys. Somehow I have KTorrens as default app for magnet links, I want to use qBittorrent which I have installed, how can I change this?
<mgottschlag> Guest63538: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java <- for java you have to install the openjdk
<mgottschlag> as well as the icedtea browser plugin
<Guest63538> do i install both?
<mgottschlag> yes, the openjdk jre can be used for standalone java applications, but not for browser applets
<Guest63538> and hte iced tea is for java applets
<mgottschlag> yeah
<Guest63538> it said
<mgottschlag> I think installing icedtea might also install parts or even the complete openjdk jre, but I am not sure about that
<tsimpson> dant3: change it under System Settings -> File Associations -> application/x-bittorrent
<Guest63538> both packages already installed
<dant3> tsimpson: if that was so easy - I have qBittorrent as default there
<Guest63538> ok i need some more help if u dont mind
<Guest63538> I have downloaded this .jar file how do i open it?
<mgottschlag> Guest63538: what web browser? in firefox, open "about:plugins" to see whether firefox found it
<Guest63538> chrome
<Guest63538> i use chrome it sync my stuff frmo windows
<mgottschlag> in the command line just "java -jar filename"
<Guest63538> how do i open this command line
<Guest63538> i only install kubuntu 10 mins ago
<dant3> tsimpson: can it somehow be connected to the fact I'm using chromium as browser, and opening magnet-link suggests to run xdg-open magnet://urlhere
<mgottschlag> Guest63538: start "konsole"
<lethu> Guest63538, alt+F2
<lethu> Guest63538, then type konsole
<lethu> Guest63538, then push the enter button
<Kill_the_black> !lost
<ubottu> lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<Kill_the_black>  /j #fanculo-ubuntu
<orgthingy> I hope this doesn't count as off-topic: For the first time in my life, I feel proud of the Kubuntu/KDE community! What a wonderful release, i think Im moving to KDE thanks to you guys
<orgthingy> wonderful job
<Ezim> orgthingy, kubuntu always make good release. :)
<Ezim> kde itself have been much better from 4.6 and forward
<orgthingy> Ezim: it's not the kubuntu community itself that was the problem (not at all) but rather KDE itself
<orgthingy> I never liked KDE before this release
<orgthingy> Im quite impressed
<Ezim> orgthingy, like me then. I did not like kde before 4.6 and that was the reason I did not use kubuntu
<Ezim> after 4.6 I am home :)
<Ezim> the team is doing great work. kudos to all of them.
<orgthingy> the last 11.x ubuntu release was a disaster
<orgthingy> which is why I moved to xubuntu
<orgthingy> and now Im using kubuntu (first day)
<orgthingy> I hope everything goes well
<Ezim> orgthingy, it will.
<orgthingy> I didnt need to ask for help, everything was easy and guessable
<Ezim> :)
<dant3> even if I have xdg-mime setted up correctly for application/x-bittorrent;x-scheme-handler/magnet;
<dant3> for qbittorrent it still opens ktorrent, not qbittorrent
<Ezim> kde have mature and the great work of kubuntu team this release is great
<dant3> looks like another bug
<dant3> in xdg-open this time
<tsimpson> dant3: I guess need to edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list (and that is a guess)
 * orgthingy will recommend Linux Mint to GNOME lovers, and Kubuntu for KDE lovers from now on
<dant3> tsimpson: done that already
<Ezim> dant3, you can easy do it gui way
<dant3> Ezim: tell me how?
<Ezim> will take screenshot brb
<dant3> Ezim: system settings -> mime types ?
<Ezim> dant3, http://imgur.com/tr6RR
<dant3> Ezim: nothing new, I have only qbittorrent there atm
<dant3> but xdg-open still uses ktorrent
<Ezim> dant3, you can add the torrent client you wanted
<dant3> I want qbittorrent and it works for *.torrent files
<dant3> but does not works for magnet: links
<Ezim> dant3, then whats the problem?
<Ezim> dant3, I see.
<dant3> magnet: tryes to open ktorrent and it sucks to open them
<Ezim> magnet:links I have no idea
<Ezim> dant3, you can try transmission if it works better with magnet:links
<dant3> Ezim: qBittorrent worked quite nice with magnet on windows and opensuse for me
<Ezim> dant3, then it should also under kubuntu.
<dant3> ok... for ubuntu google says I can patch xdg-open which lacks magnet section
<Ezim> dant3, https://launchpad.net/~hydr0g3n/+archive/ppa
<Ezim> if you do not use the latest qbittorent
<westyvw> why qbittorent when there is ktorrent?
<westyvw> not being a jerk, seriously wondering.... consider ktorrent too bloated or what?
<dant3> westyvw: I hate to say it but ktorrent sucks... it drains ram for nothing, it drains cpu highly on downloads, it can`t open magnet liks even then xdg-open asks it for, (looks like a kio bug for me)
<dant3> Ezim: Im using qbittorrent from repo
<westyvw> i dont have any issues with ram or cpu, it uses barely any of either, but the last problem does seem like a deal breaker
<dant3> westyvw: Im using qbittorrent for about 6 months already instead of ktorrent, and I like it much. I can bet there was more problems with ktorrent which I can`t remember atm, but then I open ktorrent I began feeling sad
<westyvw> i was curious, thanks
<westyvw> i have bigger problems. I cant change the mime types (what program launches what) beecuase user/share is not writable
<dant3> found it, xdg-open uses kde-open for magnet links and kde-open just opens ktorrent
<dant3> westyvw: it can be changed per user
<dant3> westyvw: xdg mime default /usr/share/applications/yourapp.desktop yourmimehere --mode user
<westyvw> Configuration file "/home/westy/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" not writable.
<westyvw> that should not happen
<westyvw> well i upgraded this from Kubuntu 11.10 and there have been a few odd things ever since. I should reinstall i would think
<dant3> westyvw: I upgraded my pc from 10.04 to 11.10 and there was none of updates that was not done by my hands resolving conflicts
<dant3> westyvw: before installing 12.04 I had to remodprobe my network drivers on boot to have networking
<dant3> I done a clean install and found still many bugs :(
<dant3> great... do you know how I fixed xdg-open?
<westyvw> ubuntu 12 wont even install on my other computer
<dant3> I remove ktorrent
<westyvw> i use chakra on that one
<dant3> now kde-open uses mimetypes, and opens with qbittorrent....
<dant3> looks like egoistic behaviour
<dant3> so, the solution is: remove ktorrent ;D
<dant3> (in case someone will look for it)
<dant3> westyvw: btw atm qbittorrent already started to download from magnet, while I have six spinners left from ktorrent
<westyvw> i thought kde would look for kget as its default torrent client
<dant3> westyvw: it was default for torrent files... and ktorrent for magnet
<dant3> stupid as it sounds
<westyvw> oh yeah, gotcha
<dant3> kget is a great app, not so cluttered as ktorrent
<westyvw> yeah ktorrent was getting busy, but you could set stuff up and then just launch the web front end. and use it at home and away
<dant3> westyvw: then I prefer rtorrent headless this way, not ui-resources draining ktorrent
<dant3> westyvw: and qbittorrent can be headless too btw!
<westyvw> that i have never seen, ktorrent uses nothing on my machine, but then again i dont really use torrents much anymore
<westyvw> so eh, whatever works
<dant3> westyvw: I have many torrens I'm seeding
<dant3> ~ 50
<westyvw> k3b has been giving me the notification that it can add extra functionality everytime i run it. need to make that stop
<dant3> just install this packages and it won`t bother you anymore
<westyvw> oh i have installed it, over and over....
<westyvw> it never quits asking!
<dant3> westyvw: it really is... just reproduced... was fine in 11.10
<dant3> this lts makes me sad... 10.04 was really strong release compared to current
<westyvw> so a reinstall wont fix it.....
<westyvw> if Debian sid had newer KDE packs, I would be rolling with them instead believe me
<dant3> westyvw: if opensuse does not had many bugs too, I would prefer it ;)
<westyvw> i dont get opensuse, it NEVER works right for me, I can break that in a day
<dant3> nice success story
<westyvw> Kubuntu isnt bad, it does have newer stuff, the tweaks are simple and pleasent, the Ubuntu ppa's are huge, and so on.
<westyvw> the trade off is ITS SLOW.
<dant3> westyvw: it not so slow for me mostly, it is very buggy. And there more and more bugs from release to release
<dant3> for example, I have a sensor screened netbook, in 11.10 it was fine, but in 12.04 sensor does not works anymore
<dant3> so I'm wonder, if debian testing is so buggy and ubuntu just copies their bugs in packages and builds
<Asia> hey guys
<AlexZion> hi guys ..., I was looking for a timer inside Kontact to check how along I'm working on some job , but I can't find it anymore..., someone remember the name of this usefull apps  ?
<Asia> May I ask You about suspending laptop
<Asia> cause it doesnt work on my laptop
<dant3> kubuntu is still nice anyway, at least even I'm alwais looking for a better distro and I keep coming back to kubuntu and feeling myself nice with it even then it contains some bugs, it may be fun to challenge them sometimes :D thanks kubuntu team
<Asia> anyone could help?
<dant3> AlexZion: kalarm perhaps?
<AlexZion> maybe , but it was embedded in Kontact !?!
<natman> is there anyway to support kubuntu via buying merchanise?
<dant3> AlexZion: korganizer and kalarm is only things I have in mind reading your question
<westyvw> dant3: Yes. I would have to say that it is my favorite KDE distro. The Kubuntu team have really done a great job.
<AlexZion> ok thanks a lot buddy , I'll check it out .. ;)
<dant3> westyvw: KDE distro, yes. I can`t use non KDE distro for some time already ;) I feel myself uncomfortable without kde :) And I like to hack on KDE`s sources ;)
<AlexZion> anyway dant3, is not kalarm ..., but i cannot remember the name ....., it was really usefull to take note of the time I'm working on different activity .....
<dant3> AlexZion: provide me with usecase and maybe your gui expirience with it, and maybe I will be able to help you better
<dant3> with fuller usecase
<Asia> could anyone give ma a hand with suspending laptop
<Asia> ?
<dant3> Asia: I can try. Tell me your laptop model
<AlexZion> well , I had in Kontact a part where start a timer for each desktop for example where I was working on different activity ....., dant3, so it was really easy to take note about how many hours I worked on a specific job ......
<Asia> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/VR601.html#/?div=FAQ here is all about it
<Asia> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/VR601.html#/?div=Specification
<dant3> Asia: that happens then you trying to suspend it?
<Asia> i click to suspend and it seems to suspend normally
<Asia> but the problem is when I want to "wake up " laptop
<Asia> while it is uspended the power button blink
<Asia> when I push butto or lid up
<dant3> AlexZion: ktimetracker perhaps?
<AlexZion> maybe dant3, let me check .....
<Asia> the led light start to continous lighting for a few (5 perhaps) seconds
<dant3> AlexZion: as I'm looking at it, it implies me that this is what you looking for
<Asia> then the hole power goes down, I have to run lapton twice with power button, cause after first one it doesnt run at all
<AlexZion> it sounds like it could be .... dant3 I'm installing it ....
<Asia> its all
<dant3> Asia: I see
<Asia> I know that suspending work. I had  earlier windows and it worked
<AlexZion> dant3:  thanks a lot , is KtimeTracker .... ;)
<Asia> i had kubuntu 12.04 64
<dant3> Asia: please let me see output of   "sudo lshw -class wlan" command from konsole
<dant3> AlexZion: good :)
<Asia> PCI (sysfs)
<dant3> Asia: use paste.kde.org please
<Asia> http://paste.kde.org/469988/
<dant3> Asia: ok... "sudo lshw"  ?
<Asia> yes
<dant3> Asia: please run just sudo lshw, and give the output
<dant3> (without --class ...)
<Asia> http://paste.kde.org/469994/
<dant3> Asia: it looks like the problem is caused by wlan driver trying to resume wireless on wake up, You can try to follow instructions from answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/13994/msi-vr601-laptop-wont-resume-after-suspend
<dant3> Asia: perhaps this could be helpfull http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481983
<Asia> is there any chance to disable wlan completely cause I've never use it
<Asia> I use only wifi
<dant3> Asia: wlan == wifi
<Asia> I am sorry :P
<Asia> It is quite late inhere
<Asia> :P
<Asia> I thought You say eth0
<dant3> itqs quite late here too :P
<Asia> :p
<dant3> I even miss keyboard sometimes :p
<Asia> :)
<Asia> thanks for help
<dant3> nope
<Asia> product: AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter  wich one is my wificard
<akseya> hi folks ^ ^
<akseya> i have just installed kubuntu 12.04 here but I get a lot of issues..
<akseya> touchpad is not working, bluetooth isn't either...
<akseya> don't know what to do
<akseya> actually looks like something is wrong with USB too.. pendrive is not recognized
<akseya> any ideas?
<akseya> should I try reinstalling Kubuntu?
<Asia> reinstall driver
<forgeaus> uh that was nasty
<forgeaus> I got booted from sudoers! how to fix?
<akseya> i reinstalled xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and rebooted
<akseya> but didn't work
<akseya> gonna try reinstall kubuntu.. brb
<dant3> forgeaus: run "id" and show results
<forgeaus> uid=1000(forgeaus) gid=1000(forgeaus) groups=1000(forgeaus),134(vboxusers)
<dant3> forgeaus: strange, the issue is not only with sudoers, you dont have some other usefull groups.
<dant3> I can suggest you to boot in single user mode, or chroot from livecd and then add needed groups to your user
<dant3> from root
<dant3> forgeaus: http://superuser.com/questions/306182/chmod-sudoers-without-using-sudo something like this
<dant3> but you need to add groups to your user, not to chmod sudoers
<Asia> hey
<Asia> hey dant3 could You help once more
<Asia> hey dant3 would You like to help me once more/?
<akSeya> =/
<akSeya> ok.. reinstalled kubuntu.. touchpad works during install, but don't work on kde
<akSeya> touchpad is not shown in /proc/bus/input/devices
<akSeya> running apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<akSeya> going to reboot.. BRB
<Guest92109> Hello is anyone in here
<BluesKaj> I hope so :)
<akSeya> ok.. touchpad is working again ^^
<Guest92109> Am going to install Kubuntu on my HP notebook PC
<akSeya> bluetooth working too ^^
<Guest92109> akSeya: What does blue tooth mean is it connect to your devices like head phones or something like that?
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth | Guest92109
<ubottu> Guest92109: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<BluesKaj> Guest92109, it's a close range wireless system
<Asia> hello
<Guest92109> BluesKaj: Oh thank you
<Guest92109> asia: Hello I know no one is talking here
<Asia> and?
<Guest92109> and your beatful?
<Guest92109> lol
<Guest92109> Man People talk in here am getting lonly
<BluesKaj> yup , I'm a drummer :)
<Guest92109> BluesKaj: NICE
<BluesKaj> well ,general chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Guest92109> Thank you lol mabey some people will talk in there
<BluesKaj> I'm always there
<forgeaus> groups defaults for normal users is: cdrom,floppy,dialout,tape,dip,adm,plugdev,fax,fuse,video , for admins is cdrom,floppy,dialout,tape,dip,adm,plugdev,fax,fuse,admin,sambashare,lpadmin,video
<forgeaus> why'd I get deleted from them?
#kubuntu 2012-05-06
<artao> hai
<artao> i've been looking thru the settings but haven't found this particular thing yet ... not even sure it's available ... .... i'd like new windows to appear in the center of the screen. right now they always snap to the upper left corner.
<akSeya> folks.. the run command box is running away from my mouse :S
<akSeya> if I go to the run command box from left or right the box "runs away"
<BluesKaj> akSeya, try clicking in the desktop
<m4v> akSeya: click?
<akSeya> it worked
<akSeya> wierd.. why that happened?
<GH0> Why am I unable to change the view mode in Kubuntu to go into detailed/list mode? The folder that I am trying to change contains a bunch or archive files, mainly .zip.
<BluesKaj> GH0,  dolphin>view>adjust view properties<view mode ? no details option?
<GH0> I have a details option BluesKaj, the view just doesn't change. It seems to only be for this specific folder too. Others work fine. If I use another username, the same problem folder works fine.
<BluesKaj> GH0, then i's probly folder permissions
<ubuntu> hola
<bazhang> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntu> hola alguien sabe como entrar a el canal de mexico
<bazhang> ubuntu, english here
<xixor> sup.  I hear kde 4.8.3 is out in the kubuntu PPA.  What is this PPA?
<xixor> ah, I see, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa, nice
<xixor> so, when I installed kubuntu, much to my surprise, it provided RAID drivers for my RAID 1 mirror array I have on my gigabyte motherboard.  The drive is NTFS formatted, and I wasn't planning on using it.  But since kubuntu automatically found the drivers for the raid and is using them, and appears to have no problem mounting the drive in dolphin... I am wondering: is there much danger using an NTFS RAID 1 in dolphin and/or linux these d
<artao> repeat of earlier question : i've been looking thru the settings but haven't found this particular thing yet ... not even sure it's available ... .... i'd like new windows to appear in the center of the screen. right now they always snap to the upper left corner.
<GH0> Hm, I also have another issue. About seven times today in the past ten hours, my connections to my server have seemed to die. This has been happening since the latest samba upgrade, and/or possibly today. Is there any way to find out how /why it is happening?
<GH0> It seems to be an issue solely when connecting to the broadcasted hostname of the machine.
<GH0> And it just happened again.
<GH0> As soon as I restart the smbd service, I can access the machine again over the network, via ping, ssh, samba shares, vnc, etc.
<robotdevil> does everyone else get two update notifications in the system tray are too?
<robotdevil> area*
<robotdevil> Wow didnt think this question wouldnt get an answer.  I m just upgraded to 12.04 and was wondering when an update comes through if anyone else gets two notifications in the system try or not.
<qbit> I don't - but I also don't use any autoupdate checking or notifications, have all that turned off as I prefer to check and do things manually
<rotsy> hello guys
<rotsy> I'm using kubuntu 11.10 and i'd like to upgrade it to 12.04
<rotsy> i tried the update manager but it doesn't work
<mcloy> how to start kde from console?
<mcloy> how to start kde from consol?
<john_____> < noob trying to install java any help from terminal ty ty
<ForgeAus> yay finally!
<ForgeAus> ok how to mount /dev/sdb3 as readwrite instead of readonly?
<ForgeAus> I did sudo -i  then mkdir /mnt/sdb3  then mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/sdb3 but it was read only
<ForgeAus> so I unmounted it
<artao> anyone live?
<artao> as the only user of my computer, does it really matter where I install precomiped binary packages?
<artao> I DO want them available to the system in general ...... i was planning on putting, say, Blender, in ~/bin ... or is it better to put it in /usr/bin ??
<tsimpson> artao: if you are the only user, it doesn't matter so much where you put it. though, /usr/local is generally where user installed applications etc go
<almoxarife> i am confused, how does one force an installation from repos to go where one chooses?
<almoxarife> i have installed 'prelink' and have it running error free, how do i verify in realtime that the prelink process is actually taking place? i have not seen any way
<tsimpson> almoxarife: you don't choose where packages from the repositories go, only ones you compile and install yourself. To see if a process is running, you can use the "ps" command in a terminal, or use System Monitor (under System in the K-Menu) for a GUI
<almoxarife> tsimpson, been there done that, that does not show if prelinking as occurred
<tsimpson> almoxarife: looks like prekink isn't something that runs all the time, but daily (from cron)
<almoxarife> tsimpson, thats portion of the process i can verify easy enough, post prelink when the processes are taking place, thats where i want to be looking
<tsimpson> unless you want to read about ELF file headers and dive in deep into what prelink actually does, I guess you'll just have to trust that it's done it's job
<almoxarife> trust? :)
<almoxarife> tsimpson, and i did do both, i did not manage to get it working without error without reading
<CruX|> hello is there a way how can I convert kubuntu iso installer to bootable usb key ?
<CruX|> in unetbootin there is no kubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso which I prefer
<robin0800> CruX|: download the ISO separately and point unetbootin at it
<CruX|> robin0800: thx
<josy1982> Hi all :)
<CruX|> robin0800: hmm instalation is failing with unetbootin :(
<CruX|> http://put.sk/img/9366s10.png
<mokush> I'm using chromium using about 6 open tabs, but system-activity shows about 20 chromium-browser processes. any idea why?
<tsimpson> mokush: each extension, as well as each tab, and each plugin, all run in separate processes in chromium
<mokush> tsimpson: oh, so extensions have separate processes also?
<tsimpson> as far as I know, most do
<manuel_> Hola
<tsimpson> I have about 16 chrome processes running now, and I only have 3 tabs with 6 "background pages"
<mokush> tsimpson: they sure are eating a lot of memory
<tsimpson> yeah, chrome does that..
<tsimpson> I tend to restart chrome every day or two, just to free up the memory
<robin0800> CruX|: perhaps only the live cds can be put on usb sticks
<manuel_> how can I get a swidish irc server?
<robotdevil> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=95676
<danielo_> hey everybody.
<danielo_> I would like to ask you about hibernating system on 12.04
<danielo_> when I click in menu, shutdown, hibernate
<danielo_> it only lock my screen with screen saver
<danielo_> when I give the command "pm-suspend" it works from root only
<danielo_> can anybody help to resolve it?
<ForgeAus> danielo_:  I think its only meant to work from root
<ForgeAus> so maybe when you run it you should sudo first?
<danielo_> right
<danielo_> but why it doesnt work from kmenu with normal user?
<danielo_> hibernation doesnt work for a normall user
<ForgeAus> uh oh, I see, I can't answer that, mostly because I don't know
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ForgeAus> hey BluesKaj how are you?
<ForgeAus> I'm in deep trouble here, my kubuntu isn't usabale again :(
<BluesKaj> hi ForgeAus , fine thanks , and you ?
<ForgeAus> and I have no idea whats going on
<shaopo> do you know a tool for merging pdf's?
<ForgeAus> it seems like everytime I fix something something even worse goes wrong
<ForgeAus> merging pdf's uh I remember reading something about that, a proggy that splits and merges them but I think that was for OSX
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, ok , what state are in atm , do you have a desktop ?
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj:  would you like me to start from the start or just with the problem I have now?
<ForgeAus> I ahve a desktop from the live CD if that helps any :)
<ForgeAus> but not from my HDD install
<danielo_> so anyone knows how to make hibernate work for a normal user
<danielo_> ?
<ForgeAus> danielo_: you might want to check if there is a group for it?
<mydogsnameisrudy> have not liked using hibernate , seems to lock up system to much
<BluesKaj> well, it would be good to know what happened and what you did to fix it , ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj: well it all started from policykit getting in the way, instead of the normal kdesudo prompt I get, (I htink when I installed appler it switched it to policykit) ...which wanted my ROOT (lowercase I only capitalized for emphasis) password instead of my sudo password
<ForgeAus> so I did a sudo passwd root, which gave me an error (this is a long story, only around half way there)
<danielo_> yes I dont like hibernate to, but suspending to ram doesnt work at all
<danielo_> :(
<ForgeAus> I forgot the error but basically it told me it was reporting me! ...
<ForgeAus> I had a desktop at that stage, but I was removed from most of my groups
<ForgeAus> danielo_:  of course, if you turn your computer of, ram doesn't stay
<ForgeAus> danielo_: or at least it isn't supposed to
<danielo_> I know
<danielo_> i had problem cause I cant suspend and hibernate computer
<ForgeAus> oh thats right the eroor said forgeaus (my user of course) isn't in sudoers and that a report of the incident was generated (something to that effect)
<ForgeAus> so I managed to boot from the live CD
<danielo_> I was trying to reinstall atheros at5k i at9k
<danielo_> but it dosent work
<ForgeAus> found backup copies of gshadow, passwd groups and shadow in /etc
<ForgeAus> so I replaced them after some readwrite mount ... but
<ForgeAus> when I tried to log back into my desktop
<ForgeAus> now I have a different issue, entirely, not sure if its some kind of malware or just a graphic driver issue, KDM itself works fine ...
<mydogsnameisrudy> ForgeAus:  um that sounds painful ;)
<ForgeAus> but I can't get to (its called a virtual terminal when you alt - F1/F2, etc? right) because no text screen seems to work at all which is really freaking me out
<ForgeAus> and KDM doesn't get me to a desktop I think it accepts the login the screen goes to change modes, blanks for a bit, but returns back to a kdm login instead of a desktop
<ForgeAus> so basically my Kubuntu is unusable
<BluesKaj> for yeah , aTTY , ,,did you try sudo service kdm restart ?
<ForgeAus> it doesn't seem to connect in any way to what I did
<ForgeAus> no TTY's
<ForgeAus> no nothing but KDM login that doesn't log me in
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, have you tried the recovery kernel, then the "repair broken packages" dialog
<ForgeAus> uh ok recovery kernel repair broken packages
<ForgeAus> any particular packages to check?
<ForgeAus> or does that look for all?
<ForgeAus> and no I didn't try that
<keel> ForgeAus: do you mean Crt+alt+F1 ?
<ForgeAus> does that just do a dpkg reconfigure -a kinda thing?
<ForgeAus> keel control+alt+F1 doesn't work
<ForgeAus> I get a black screen but no text, just some odd cutoff graphic which makes me wonder if its video drivers or something?
<ForgeAus> or some kind of malware?
<ForgeAus> its cut off at where I would expect the first line of text to finish, oddly enough so I guess thats vaguely encoraging
<ForgeAus> uh blueskaj whats supposed to be in sudoers?
<ForgeAus> and what should be permissions on the files in /etc groups, shadow, gshadow and passwd
<ForgeAus> could that be why I can't log in?
<danielo_> did You use ever tuxonice?
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, I don't have much experimce in that area of users and groups , since I'm the only user
<ForgeAus> same here I'm the only user
<ForgeAus> can you just check your sudoers file and om me if theres a line that includes your username
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, the reair dialog in the recovery kernel tries to fix any and all broken packages
<ForgeAus> also check if theres a /etc/sudoers.d file
<BluesKaj> repair
<ForgeAus> bluesKaj I don't think I got broken packages
<ForgeAus> but it might reconfigure something to fix I don't know
<BluesKaj> you mighr since you have no X
<ForgeAus> uh I'm going to try a few things
<ForgeAus> can you run a command kdesudo kate /etc/sudoers and look through the file, probably at the very end there might be a line that mentions your user, don't save or make any changes though
<ForgeAus> I guess the line either the line %admin  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL and/or %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL includes everyone in admin group as a sudoer
<ForgeAus> thats the only thing I can see in there that would refer to my user
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, my sudoers file uses the no PW command , but I'll check
<ForgeAus> so i think its not reading my group and users right, those files so I'm going to try permission changes and reboot, then if that not work repair
<ForgeAus> no PW? hmm ok did you modify it or something? I don't see that here, but I'm at the end of the file, brb checking
<ForgeAus> its pretty short, it also mentions a sudoers.d which I don't seem to have
<BluesKaj> yes I modded the sudoers wth vi , got tired of the constant pw requirements
<ForgeAus> nice but ignore that , it doesn't help me right now
<ForgeAus> no lines that refer to your user? I guess those too that start with %admin and %sudo count them in automatically, mine is pretty short actually
<ForgeAus> it only has around 29 or so lines
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus,
<BluesKaj> # Members of the admin group may gain root privilege %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> ok so my admin group isn't working I guess
<ForgeAus> so now I gotta fix permissions
<ForgeAus> thats next step right?
<ForgeAus> I fixed teh files by copying a backup version it saved
<ForgeAus> but the permissions on those files I guess are wrong
<BluesKaj> looks like you got into a can of worms when you had trouble with policykit
<ForgeAus> so permissions on my sudoers file say -r--r----
<ForgeAus> yeah it does
<ForgeAus> but its changed things in my system so I'm just following my nose trying to unchange them :)
<ForgeAus> it was quite rude of it to remove me from groups and stuff that I should have been in
<BluesKaj> not an area of expertise for me
<ForgeAus> ok in dolphin (details view) you can add a permissions column
<ForgeAus> or you can use the command ls -l I think it is with a filemask like su*
<ForgeAus> should show you permissions that way
<ForgeAus> going to test it just to make sure I'm right
<ForgeAus> yeah so ls -l sudoers in terminal should show you
<ForgeAus> if your not in the /etc directory you need to add that
<ForgeAus> ls -l /etc/sudoers
<Joit> # User privilege specification
<Joit> root	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Joit> # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command after they have
<Joit> # provided their password
<Joit> # (Note that later entries override this, so you might need to move
<FloodBotK1> Joit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joit> # it further down)
<ForgeAus> wb joit, thx but I guess thats what pastebin is for lol
<Joit> looks like
<ForgeAus> anything longer than 4 or 5 lines (seems restrictive to me but hey)
<Joit> thats my sudoers
<ForgeAus> Joit, no mention of your user specifically though so thats good I shouldn't need to change that
<Joit> yeah, i survive floodbots pointing finger
<eurmzx> Hey
<ForgeAus> so I need permissions for the files sudoers, shadow, gshadow, groups and passwd in /etc to check
<eurmzx> Hey, did I connect?
<ForgeAus> I wonder if I could google it?
<eurmzx> Nevermind
<Joit> i opened it at the konsole with sudo dolphin
<Joit> then you can look at it and / or change
<Joit> eurmzx:  no, its only your ghost :p
<Joit> what is your problem actually ForgeAus, i only read you got problems with the policy
<ForgeAus> ok my sudoers file is right with permissions
<ForgeAus> Joit, yeah policykit I think caused the ball to roll
<ForgeAus> but since then things have been going from bad to worse
<eurmzx> Hey, can someone help me? Whenever I get a system notification, the system tray icons's size changes to default (while my panel is smaller)
<Joit> cant you start your xserver anymore?
<ForgeAus> I was updating with appler and policykit come in instead of kdesudo
<eurmzx> It remains that way till you check out the notification
<ForgeAus> yes I can run X (unless kdm doesn't use X)
<ForgeAus> because KDM itself is about the only thing that seems to be working fine right now
<Joit> sry eurmzx no idea
<Joit> well, dunno ForgeAus, i would may try to fix broken packages or to repair a broken system with the cd. i fortunatly didnt have a lot problems like this. so not much experience
<neweruser123> test
<Joit> neweruser123:  when you can read this then you are not here
<eurmzx> So, I got another problem. The sound menu shows two devices, Redwood HDMI Series Audio and Built In Analog Stereo. Built in Analog Stereo is the one used for sound (apparently?) but the sound function keys changes the volume of Redwood HDMI Series and not Analog Stereo. However, I can go to mixer and manually change it's volume.
<neweruser123> i am here
<neweruser123> i was doing something irl
<Joit> np i was only j/k
<neweruser123> this kubuntu is to much problem for me
<neweruser123> how do i remove it
<neweruser123> Joit?
<Joit> either install 11.10 or put a other system into your cdrom and format the harddisc
<neweruser123> so basically i put a windows CD inside and format the whole HDD? wont I lose windows 7 isntallation
<neweruser123> the reason i want to remove kubuntu so i can switch to Linux mINT oR Ubuntu
<Joit> do you have w7 at the hdd allready installed?
<neweruser123> it might solve my audio problems
<neweruser123> yes W7 installed
<Joit> then you can format the partitions with the other linux distribution
<Joit> you only need to know on which partition your kuubuntu is installed, to choose it at the new install, and format thi part new
<neweruser123> ok when i go into a program likeGpareted there are so many kubuntu paritions
<neweruser123> do i remove all of them?
<Joit> you can specify the partition
<Joit> partman can do that too
<Joit> partitionmanager from kde does show it more clear too
<mme> hello all
<Joit> hello one
<mme> hihi hi funny
<mme> hello Joit
<Joit> hello mme
<Joit> btw, i am no bot :P
<mme> i m a computerist installing linux ubuntu for friends of me
<mme> and also irc
<Joit> nice, just ubuntu? i do thinking about, if i should trow 11,10 over my 10
<Joit> btw, i am no bot :
<Joit> ups
<mme> because the woman for who is the owner pc needhelp
<forgeaus> back :)
<Joit> i like kubuntu more with kde
<mme> joit u don't know that ubntu 12.04 is there?
<Joit> hope she sponsors you well with cockie and coffee
<Joit> wb forge
<mme> the LTS
<Joit> mme, i do, but i have it allready on a 2nd pc
<forgeaus> me too Joit :)
<mme> www.ubuntu.com
<mme> oki
<Joit> anyhow not sure, which one is better, because 12 is to young maybe?
<mme> there is a trouble of stability with 12.04 :(
<Joit> i miss some things in 12 at the menu
<forgeaus> ok so now I need to know how to either replace policykit back with kdesudo, or to make a root password
<mme> she crash
<mme> yes too young i send the repport error to developpers
<mme> so bye bye see u soon
<forgeaus> is there no klamav anymore?
<IdleOne> clamav
<forgeaus> getting that
<forgeaus> but does it have a kde front end?
<IdleOne> should work fine
<forgeaus> there used to be KlamAV
<IdleOne> http://sourceforge.net/projects/klamav/
<IdleOne> doesn't appear to be in the repos though
<jacky> IdleOne: package it :P
<IdleOne> jacky: I'm not the one who wanted it :)
<jacky> Ah, sorry ;P
 * jacky downloads sources.
<jacky> I wonder, if it's not too big; I'd package it.
<jacky> Just a matter of keeping the PPA up to date, you know.
<ikonia> and that's why PPA's suck as it's much more of a matter than "just keeping it up to date"
<jacky> How so?
<ikonia> doesn't matter, I'll just make a note to keep clear of that one
<jacky> alrighty then, going to keep my questions to meself then.
<goddard> is strigi ever gonna be done?
<forgeaus> probably not :)
<forgeaus> kidding I have no idea
<goddard> i just turned it off
<goddard> been going for like 6 days
<GH0> How can I remove the config files that are installed with samba to start from scratch?
<GH0> sudo apt-get purge doesn't want to remove them for some reason.
<GH0> Removing samba, deleting the folder, and reinstalling samba also does not replace the folders.
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to rename my external drive ,completely. It shows as external after renaming it with: sudo e2label /dev/sdf1 External , but when I drag it to the desktop , icon view shows the same series of letters and numbers that I was trying to rename in the fist place
<ybit> GH0: have you checked for config files elsewhere unsing find ~/ -iname *samba* or sudo updatedb && locate samba?
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj:  might be linking the folder which may be using that string
<ybit> BluesKaj: that's really interesting
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj:  i know with un-named drives it gets mounted like /media/0AC34DEADBEEF or w/e the string is normally
<ybit> BluesKaj: maybe ask in ##linux, i sure don't know
<EvilResistance> (even on servers or CLI, default mount is like that)
<ybit> i'm curious though :)
<EvilResistance> ybit:  this is the correct channel for him to ask, normally :P
<EvilResistance> the alternative channel is #ubuntu :p
<ybit> ##linux for when #kubuntu and #ubuntu fail :)
 * EvilResistance calls ##linux the last-resort support area for Ubuntu and its derivatives
<EvilResistance> i think BluesKaj is boycotting #ubuntu though :P
<EvilResistance> but i digres
 * EvilResistance returns to coding
<ybit> for those who are biting at the nails for my virtualbox error yesterday...
<ybit> when i did: apt-get remove virtualbox* && apt-get purge virtualbox* #and then downloaded and installed the generic linux version from the Virtualbox website
<ybit> s/when/what
<BluesKaj> EvilResistance, not boycotting , ubuntu just not relavent to me anymore , and one little mistake and I have the correction trolls on my case...that's as far I want to go about it .
<ybit> all the virtual machines seem to work now
<EvilResistance> same difference :P
<ybit> i think there's so much traffic in #ubuntu it's hard for everyone to get help
<ybit> i.e. your requests are a lot of times missed
<EvilResistance> i think we can discuss this in #k-offtopic instead :P
<ybit> oh :)
<BluesKaj> well ,maybe to you , EvilResistance , but ybit makes agood point as well
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj:  indeed.
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj:  this is why i'm in about ten ubuntu channels xD
<BluesKaj> I have some probs of my that need attn right now anyway , so I'm in the "need support mode", rather than in the "support mode"  :)
<forgeaus> ybit I had no problem in pangolin getting virtualbox
<forgeaus> however I did have to add the extensions to it and add my user to the vboxusers group
<forgeaus> but everything seems to work even with an unsupported guest like macOSX
<forgeaus> (considering my Host is not an apple machine)
<forgeaus> and if you want help for virtualbox, I think there's a vbox channel
<cbrunos> hi
<cbrunos> will kde 4.8.3 be available on kubuntu 12.04 through the official repos eventually, or will I need to add the kubuntu updates ppa?
<ybit> forgeaus: huh... i wonder if the vboxusers group had been created before or after the new virtualbox installation
<ybit> forgeaus: there is a vbox channel
<ybit> i just state problems in here for other kubuntu users who might come across the same problem
<forgeaus> what was your problem?
<ybit> life or kubuntu problems? ;)
<ybit> one sec
<ybit> cbrunos: i don't know
 * ybit wonders how stable the kubuntu updates ppa is 
<forgeaus> its ok I don't need to know I had enough problems of my own
<xixor> cbrunos: no idea.  the fact that 4.8.3 is in the staging area of the kubuntu ppa implies to me that it is slated for incorporation into the official repository.  not sure on the time frame for that though
<forgeaus> cbrunos: well the other way would be to get a rolling release distro lol :)
<cbrunos> thanks for the details, xixor and ybit
<forgeaus> but kubuntu isn't one of those so either A) wait, or B) find a ppa
<cbrunos> forgeaus: no thanks, I already used Arch in the past, and it was not always a pleasant experience
<xixor> ybit, cbrunos : I updated to 4.8.3 on the kubuntu ppa.  I haven't had a chance to use it, but I am a bit apprensive now that I think about it..  I hope it is stable
<ybit> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.3 implies that packages are moved from unstable ¿or dev branch? to stable branch as they become...stable
<forgeaus> cbrunos: I was thinking more along the lines of PCLinuxOS
<forgeaus> but yes well arch well I only installed it as a chroot, so it was kinda, not much use to me
<ybit> i'm not sure how kubuntu decides to upgrade the kde release.. maybe when all the packages have been tested?
<forgeaus> still pacman was an experience
<cbrunos> forgeaus: I could take a look at it, but for now, I do not see the benefits in changing distros
<forgeaus> cbrunos: neither do I why do you think I'm using Kubuntu? :)
<forgeaus> unlike you I don't so much care how recent or not its KDE is so much ...
<ybit> i tested ~10 kde distros in the past couple of months and i'm here now
<forgeaus> hmm in that case I probably should look at going mint
<ybit> i'm just more productive in kubuntu
<ybit> fedora's community is awesome
<cbrunos> actually, I could live without any update to KDE SC, but since 4.8.3 seems to be mainly bugfixes, it would still be nice to eventually get it
<forgeaus> Kubuntu also feels far more integrated than something like PCLinux does
<ybit> and a lot of the opensuse guys are great
<forgeaus> PCLinux feels like the KDE is less deeply part of the OS,
<forgeaus> ugh RPM distros! EEK!
<ybit> mandriva has the prettiest start menu
<ybit> ...but you can build SimpleWelcome in kubuntu..
<forgeaus> I read something that KDE5 is coming at some point
<forgeaus> kinda breaks the whole KDE4Win and KDE4Mac though :)
<ybit> check out their start menu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-qUtor42Ek
<ybit> love the integration of nepomuk in their document view
<cbrunos> I barely use the start menu
<cbrunos> krunner is pretty nice
<ybit> same, but i was looking for something to hand out at booths
<cbrunos> hum ok
<xixor> ybit: I've been wanting to try opensuse.  I am mainly a kubuntu or debian user myself
<ybit> xixor: i like opensuse a lot.. someone needs to fix webpin, they ship it broken
<forgeaus> that is not a start MENU thats gnome
<forgeaus> ubuntu has that
<ybit> and have been for several releases
<christian___> #ubuntu
<ybit> forgeaus: that is a start menu, that isn't gnome
<forgeaus> but its default is unity instead
<forgeaus> well then its some minor customization of Gnome then
<ybit> lol, no it isn't, this was out way before any of the other implementations :)
<forgeaus> ok then gnome drew its inspiration from that then
<ybit> i dunno, often everyone is thinking the same thing at the same time...
<Ezim> ybit, mandriva was before veery polished kde distro. hope rosa team can make it good again.
<Ezim> but then again we always have the best ubuntu based kde distro. kubuntu :).
<eurmzx> Is there any KDE Video Player that automatically downloads subtitles, kinda like the VLC plugin?
<old_chap> does anyone know how to make network manager to store wi-fi password to kwallet (12.04)
<old_chap> 11.10 I did not have any problems but now I have to manually set password in network manager every time after reboot
<AtoxHybrid> I've installed precise, but now my screen turns off after 3 seconds of inactivity, anybody knows why?
<AtoxHybrid> so I have to keep moving my mouse around for the screen to not turn black
<old_chap> and display/power saving options do not help?
<AtoxHybrid> nothing there, everything is disabled
<old_chap> an no problem before upgrade?
<AtoxHybrid> nop
<AtoxHybrid> seems I fixed it by turning on "screen energy saving"
<old_chap> I have had lot of problems after upgrades with Nvidia hardware
<old_chap> usually reinstalling proprietary drivers have helped
<AtoxHybrid> amd here
<old_chap> have you checked additional drivers from System
<old_chap> are you using laptop?
<old_chap> have you activated additional laptop power savings?
<xixor> Hm.......
<xixor> should I buy a system76 laptop?
<Asia> hey
<Asia> do You know how to makes hibernate work on 12.04
<Asia> in my case it only lock screen
<semitones_tea> there's a recipe to re-enable it I think
<semitones_tea> !hibernate
<Asia> yea
<Asia> but I had that option in menu
<Asia> but it only lock my screen
<Asia> in my second laptop it work out of box
<xixor> I've never managed to get hibernate to work in any linux
<Asia> here I have to run in terminal
<Asia> sudo ps-hibernate, but console and admin passwd isnt nice
<xixor> I've given up doing anything with linux except trying to run 24/7 at full throttle
<Asia> so Its You
<Asia> but I thoutgh that kubuntu will be great for netbooks
<Asia> but its quite hard
<semitones_tea> does this work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<semitones_tea> remember hibernate was disabled because it didn't work very well :/
<Asia> I'll try thanks
<Asia> hibernating works back again
<Asia> better performance with tux on ice
<Asia> :D
<Asia> thx
<Randomuser999913> Hello. I had firefox installed and added the Icon from Kickoff launcher to the panel. Having removed Firefox using the dpkg command from terminal, I seem to be unable to remove the firefox icon from the panel. If I start it, it claims I'm missing a .desktop file under ~/.local/share/applications named firefox.desktop. I tried to recreate the file, but it refused to remove the icon still (I have googled about this). I tried to reinstall firefox and
<Randomuser999913>  run it, but I still cannot remove it from the panel. I click on the litle "X" icon and it shows "Remove Icon" but nothing happens. Help?
<Randomuser999913> I'm using KDE 4.8 under Kubuntu 12.04
<lordievader> Good evening
<Ezim> Randomuser999913, have you tried unluck the panel?
<Ezim> thats why you can not remove icons on the panel
<Randomuser999913> Yes, I have. if I hadn't I wouldn't have been able to find the "x" to remove the icon.
<Randomuser999913> I'm not new to linux, although I'm pretty new to KDE (As in this is the first time I'm using it as a DE). It seems to be a bug. I can reproduce this by removing any desktop file,  and if I reinsert them, I cannot remove the icon still. I did some googling, and it looks like this was a bug that was fixed a while back, although apparently it wasn't.
<Ezim> Randomuser999913, can you take screenshot and show us?
<Randomuser999913> What file do I have to manually edit, or is there some other way?
<Ezim> Randomuser999913, are you using kde 4.8.2 or 4.8.3 from the ppa?
<Randomuser999913> 4.8.3 from the PPA. I used 4.8.2 but upgraded to see if that bug would be fixed. It isn't :x
<Ezim> I am running 4.8.2 with no such problem
<Randomuser999913> http://osdir.com/ml/plasma-bugs/2011-12/msg02383.html
<Randomuser999913> I'm not the only one that has had this experience, but AFAIK, it had been fixed.
<Ezim> Randomuser999913, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469243
<Ezim> you can try zoels answer
<Randomuser999913> Ok, will try now
<Ezim> Randomuser999913, or if you wanted. add a new standard panel.
<Ezim> thats the easiest way
<Randomuser999913> Well, I did it and had a fresh reboot.I now got a standard kde desktop.
<Ezim> Randomuser999913, good. now add things you like :).
<Randomuser999913> Yes, thank you. I hope it does not reproduce
<Ezim> Randomuser999913, np.
<kavurt> it looks like i need help
<kavurt> i'm trying to update my kubuntu
<kavurt> i'm getting an error:
<kavurt> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kavurt> libqt4-designer:i386
<EvilResistance> !paste | kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EvilResistance> kavurt:  does it give you any additional details?
<EvilResistance> it should somewhere in there
<kavurt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/972250/
<kavurt> this is what i'm getting
<kavurt> i tried apt-get -f install
<kavurt> apt-get clean
<kavurt> and couldn't find anything online
<nook> Hi, i have some Trouble with Wine(PlayOLinx) on 12.04. every program i try to start crash with  //translated error message// "internal Error - invalide parameter"  orginal Germen Error MSG: "Interner Fehler - ungültige Parameter empfangen"
<nook> I allrady reinstalled my system but wine running still in the same error :-( Can somewon help me to find a fixx for this? :-)
<LuizAngioletti> Folks, does any one know where can I find the 'krunner' source code? Is it in a different set as kdebase-workspace on launchpad?
<LuizAngioletti> nobody?
<sizz> I have a dual monitor setup using the nvidia-settings. The problem is that many games want to only run stretched across both screens. Anyone know how to get them to run on a single monitor?
<nook> sizz: try to set the duals screen setting ober the KDE options
<nook> works for me
<sizz> settings -> display & monitor -> multiple monitors. currently all five boxes are checked. do i uncheck one of them?
<artao> hello ... my LAN cable accidentally came unplugged, unbeknownst to me .. I went to browse new widgets and (obviously) it failed to load the list .. .. .. NOW however, tho the LAN is indeed operational again, I can't get the online widget list to refresh ... ... is there a way to force it to refresh?
<xixor> k00bn00bt00
<goddard> how can i use the image viewer to set my desktop image/
<Lee2010> Does anyone know why the version of clementine in the repos doesn't support spotify?
<Resistance> Lee2010:  that'd be a question to ask the maintainers of that program i think
<Resistance> perhaps they removed the support from the source code?
<Lee2010> I wonder why they would do that...
<Resistance> i'm not one of the devs, and i dont know whether it was removed or not, you'd have to check with their dev(s) or file a bug against it if you think it should have support
<Resistance> and if you file a bug, and they removed that support, then they'll mark it as won't fix
<Lee2010> Where would I file a bug report?
<Resistance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clementine/+filebug  <-- IF the bug is against the clementine package
#kubuntu 2013-04-29
<F41L> Ok, so... I'm tethered to my cell ATM on the KDE box. The only way to pick the bootloader was to do manual drive setup, which meant having to set my own mountpoints and swap location.
<F41L> Anyway.... I can't connect to freenode using Konversation or Quassel. >.>
<F41L> Says no ident response.
<kdebooth> F41L: no internet connection?
<F41L> No, I've got an internet connection. USB tethered to my 4G phone.
<kdebooth> Ok neat
<F41L> [17:11] [Notice] -asimov.freenode.net- *** No Ident response [17:11] [Info] Disconnected from irc.freenode.net (port 6697).
<kdebooth> Hmm
<kdebooth> What's your name set as in those two?
<F41L> Idunno, same as always?
<F41L> Not really important. I'd love to get my ethernet up, though :D
<F41L> Intel 82574L, shows up in lspci
<F41L> But I think it has bad NVM configuration
<kdebooth> Ugh Why is intel stuff so wonky
<kdebooth> What are you using now to connect to IRC?
<F41L> Right now, I'm using my cellphone tether >.>
<F41L> but only through freenode webchat.
<F41L> quassel or konversation both cannot connect to freenode for whatever reason O.o
<F41L> Worked fine before using cellphone-ternet on my laptop
<kdebooth> ah webchat
<kdebooth> F41L: can you join #konversation ?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: ping
<kdebooth> hi Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> kdebooth: hello?
 * kdebooth waves
<Linkmaster> Do you know how to help me with my dual-boot problem?
<Linkmaster_> kdebooth: I missed anything you might have said
<Programmer_> what is the purpose of activities in kubuntu
<goodtime> man what do i use for kubuntu to copy music to my iphone
<hateball> goodtime: I was under the impression that Amarok would handle iDevices, but I don't have any myself to test on
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> ty hateball
<goodtime> Connecting to iPhone, iPad or iPod touch failed.
<hateball> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<eagles0513875_> hey guys is anyone noticing on 13.04 when using chromium its asking constantly to install the unity web apps plugin. I am on kde and i have no intention to install it is there a way i can disable that in chromium
<noaXess> hey hey
<noaXess> have upgraded to 13.04.. seams all is working fine on my ASUS N76VZ, check out this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2134380
<noaXess> but now.. skype does have sound problem.. some crazy effects if eg. i get a message
<noaXess> it's only in skype. if i listen some music with vlc it is ok as it should
<fr0gger_> anyone know if there is chanell about VirtualGL and VNC-like software?
<ct529> hi everybody .... I am having serious performance problems. I have been trying to set the CPU frequency manually using command line (CLI), but the "usual" commands are not there any more .... how do you do it now?
<monkeyjuice> http://askubuntu.com/questions/209514/how-to-step-up-my-cpus-frequency
<ct529> monkeyjuice: that is not for setting your cpu frequency using CLI
<ct529> monkeyjuice: it is for reading cpu frequency using CLI
<ct529> monkeyjuice: I need to set it.
<ct529> monkeyjuice: before you just used cpufreq-set
<monkeyjuice> ok ill keep looking around
<ct529> monkeyjuice: I have done a lot of googling, I keep ending up on GUI ways of doing it
<monkeyjuice> oh i c
<monkeyjuice> your on 13.04?
<fr0gger_> yes
<monkeyjuice> ah so something has changed i get it
<ct529> monkeyjuice: trying cpulimit now .... but it works a different way.
<monkeyjuice> i do see cpufrequtil but looks to be a gui
<monkeyjuice> not sure
<ct529> I think I am ready to move to gentoo or arch ....
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<tdn> I have just installed 13.04 in a fresh installation. I have enabled auto-login during installation, however, when I boot up, it seems that lightdm is not even started. How do I fix this?
<tdn> If I start lightdm manually by running service lightdm start, it starts and logs me right in.
<tdn> Why does lightdm not start automatically? How do I debug this? Which log files to look in?
<tdn> Why does kubuntu not use KDM anymore?
<BluesKaj> lightdm skips it's login page with autologin enabled , afaik
<tdn> BluesKaj, it seems that it does not even start up.
<tdn> BluesKaj, I just get the console mode login.
<BluesKaj> it doesn't need to
<tdn> So I can log into a TTY and run sudo service lightdm start.
<BluesKaj> oh
<tdn> BluesKaj, it does not?
<tdn> Also, when I do get X up, it seems that network manager is not running.
<BluesKaj> autologin skipped it's page and went directly to the desktop when i used it , but that was a while back
<tdn> BluesKaj, yeah, that would be the bahavior I expected.
<tdn> BluesKaj, but it does not even start up. Or maybe it crashes?
<BluesKaj> have you updated upgraded since the install?
<tdn> BluesKaj, fresh install.
<BluesKaj> tdn,, no matter have you updated and upgraded?>
<tdn> BluesKaj, you mean apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> yup
<tdn> BluesKaj, yes, all updates are installed.
<BluesKaj> ok tdn , did you try reinstalling lightdm?
<tdn> I have not tried that. apt-get reinstall lightdm?
<BluesKaj> tdn,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<tdn> BluesKaj, I will try that, but why would this have any effect? This is a *fresh* installation. I installed it 1 hour ago.
<tdn> reinstall will just reinstall the binaries frmo the .deb package, right?
<BluesKaj> tdn, there a few issues with lightdm , and a reinstall might bring the dependency lib that might have not installed properly
<tdn> I have reinstalled. I am rebooting now.
<BluesKaj> it happened to me with 12.10 and 13.04 in the tresting phase
<BluesKaj> testing
<tdn> BluesKaj, did not work.
<tdn> BluesKaj, lightdm stilld oes not come up.
<tdn> Is there a log file I can see if it is even trying to start it?
<BluesKaj> tdn , you have the autologin turned off ?
<tdn> BluesKaj, no, I enabled it during OS installation.
<BluesKaj> you can disable it in system settings>login screen >general tab, tdn
<BluesKaj> it could be the auto login is failing by turning lightdm off completely
<BluesKaj> tdn, you checj the logs in /var/log syslog
<tdn> BluesKaj, what to look for in syslog?
<tdn> BluesKaj, it does not seem that lightdm has any messages in syslog before I manually restart it.
<BluesKaj> then it isn't being called to load , might be a bug , tdn
<tdn> BluesKaj, how do I fix it?
<tdn> BluesKaj, how do I make it load lightdm in bootup?
<BluesKaj> you can disable it in system settings>login screen >general tab, tdn
<tdn> BluesKaj, I am pretty sure that such a bug would be noticed, I mean if X does not come up...
<tdn> BluesKaj, why would I want to disable autologin?
<tdn> I want that.
<BluesKaj> tdn, disable the autologin
<BluesKaj> well then you need to report the bug to launchpad
<tdn> OK, I have disabled auto now.
<tdn> Rebooting.
<BluesKaj> it's safer not to autologin
<tdn> BluesKaj, no, not in my environment.
<tdn> BluesKaj, also, I want this behavior. And disabling auto login did NOT help.
<BluesKaj> how can it not be safer
<smartboyhw> tdn: Auto-login is NEVER safe.
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, he wants what he wants , so let him file a bug
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, unless you have a fix
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, I know, I need to tell him the fact
<smartboyhw> What's the release BTW? 13.04?
<BluesKaj> already did , but he seems to need a quick login
<BluesKaj> yes , 13.04 fresh install
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Report bug is best then:(
<BluesKaj> I had the same problem , but it was waaay back in the early days of 13.04 ...wasn't using autologin but lightdm wouldn't load , had to load it from the tty
<tdn> BluesKaj, smartboyhw: please let us keep the security discussion out of this. This is a portable virtual machine that only has one user. For the purpose of this machine, it does not make sense to not have auto login. Regardless, the security aspect is not relevant for my problem. The problem is that I am trying to use a useful feature that is included in Kubuntu... But this problem does not even seem to be caused by autologin. The problem is that li
<tdn> Even when I disable autologin.
<BluesKaj> tdn, then you should have expalined that in the first place. We can't read minds .
<smartboyhw> VMs....
<invariant> tdn, you should not bother with BluesKaj. He is ignorant.
<BluesKaj> yeah , that really irks me when ppl are on VB or VMware and don't tell us what environment they're computing in. It's not the same as anormal install.
<smartboyhw> invariant: That's a bad insult.
<invariant> smartboyhw, it's not an insult when it is the truth.
<BluesKaj> ok invariant show us your stuff , fix this guys lightdm not loading problem
<invariant> BluesKaj, how is that even remotely related?
 * smartboyhw agrees with BluesKaj
<invariant> BluesKaj, all I know is that your problem resolution success rate is close to zero.
<invariant> BluesKaj, it's not worth to listen to.
<invariant> Which reminds me to put you on my ignore list again.
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, don't bother with his insults , it's his only pleasure in life , or so it seems , let him stew
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj: +1
<invariant> If smartboyhw thinks BluesKaj has any skills, he can also go on the list.
<BluesKaj> ok invariant , cmon show us how wonderful you are and help someone , and be a positive influence for a change
<smartboyhw> invariant: If people have to have 50% correct rate to answer user support, nobody will be doing it.
<tdn> BluesKaj, I was not aware what it was relevant for my problem (I am still not sure it really is), and you did not ask if this was a VM.
<akSeya> hi folks
<akSeya> I get no mouse nor keyboard after upgrade to 13.04. If i boot with kernel 3.5.0 it works but with latest kernel don't. what can I do?
<akSeya> looks like network do not work either
<akSeya> be right back
<francisloves> hello
<scottlocal> I have installed pbis open and joined the AD domain and can log in using the domain account but the desktop does not load icon and can not set display settings
<scottlocal> I am trying to find the domain user in kusers to add admin the the account but can not find a domain account in the kusers how do i show ad users in my list
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> is the homerun launcher not integrated into 13.04? Or is it still required via ppa?
<scottlocal> hello I ask my question first sorry
<bazhang> !find homerun
<ubottu> Found: hdhomerun-config, hdhomerun-config-gui, libhdhomerun-dev, libhdhomerun1, libhomerun-dev
<Tm_T> bazhang: different homerun
<bazhang> roasted  hdhomerun?
<roasted> bazhang: homerun launcher.
<roasted> bazhang: the Unity-esque KDE Launcher
<bazhang> Tm_T, whats the package name
<Tm_T> bazhang: "homerun"
<Tm_T> roasted: cannot find it in standard repositories
<roasted> yeah I'm not seeing it in the 13.04 repos
<bazhang> then it appears to be PPA only roasted
<roasted> I thought it would be added in 13.04. hm.
<roasted> that's fine, I was just confused. I could have sworn conversation with the homerun dev suggested it would be in 13.04 by default
<roasted> (this was about 2-3 months ago)
<Tm_T> roasted: it should be in the repos, yes, not in use by default though
<roasted> Tm_T: I understand it's not in use by default. I just thought it'd be available. I'll know more in about 5 seconds though wit hthis live VM
<roasted> oh nice - it is there by default. IT's an available widget.
<roasted> awesome
<roasted> the homerun launcher sure is snazzy.
<Elirips> Hello. I'm trying to do a fresh install of 13.04. But I get the error: ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141. any help?
<Elirips> just after partitioning the disk
<Elirips> and selecting switzerland as country
<Elirips> cannot set LC_TYPE to default locale: no such file
<Elirips> (or similiar)
<Elirips> can that be because of I'm not connected to the internet?
<Elirips> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Elirips> ops, sorry
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<MySystem> is it possible with diff to only show files&folders which are on FOLDER1 but not on FOLDER2 and ignore all which are on FOLDER2 and not on FOLDER1 diff cmd looks atm like "diff -r FOLDER1 FOLDER2"
<Elirips> Okay, the error doesnt show up if I run the installer in english
<Schrodinger`Cat> MySystem: maybe you can try ##linux ?
<MySystem> ok thx will try
<aguitel> how manage ufw from systemsettings in kde ?
<krissi_> I got no fronts in steam on linux on kubuntu 13.04 anyone have any idea what i can do ?
<Quintasan> krissi_: I'm not entirely sure why, you might actually want to ask on Steam forums
<BluesKaj> aguitel, install gufw if you need a gui control
<aguitel> BluesKaj, this is gnome apps
<Quintasan> I believe there is no ufw frontend for kde in repositories
<Quintasan> aguitel: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789
<Quintasan> You might want to try compling that
<BluesKaj> aguitel, then install the gnome vers ion , this is kubuntu suport , btw
<BluesKaj> aguitel,, dunno if it's a kde app , didn't check , but muon says this in the description , Canonical does not provide updates for gufw. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community
<aguitel> BluesKaj, ok
<l0ll0lll-> hi all. I've just launched kubuntu 13.04 from livecd, and the plasma panel appears almost empty - only activities button and a kashew is present. Is it somehow a new "feature" of kubuntu or what?
<l0ll0lll-> s/kashew/cashew/
<BluesKaj> l0ll0lll-, is the Kmenu on left of the panel ?
<l0ll0lll-> BluesKaj: no
<l0ll0lll-> had to add launcher, task manager and clock
<BluesKaj> hmm, check if kubuntu-desktop is completely installed
<l0ll0lll-> (btw, if this matters, x started in extended desktop mode, with panel on right monitor, maybe this setup broke kde?)
<l0ll0lll-> s/kde/plasma/
<lordievader> Good evening.
<eli__> Hello. How can I change the locale? Currently it is set to de_CH.ISO-8859-1 but I would like to have de_CH.UTF8 ?
<eli__> I setted LANG="de_CH.UTF8" in /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale, but no effect
<eli__> after a reboot locale reports 8859-1
<michaelp> fresh install of ukubuntu 13.04... i have no hdmi audio.. any ideas ?
<michaelp> pulseaudio installed
<BluesKaj> michaelp, itel audio ?
<BluesKaj> intel rather
<michaelp> idt built in sound.. but hdmi goes thru my ati catalyst
<michaelp> Never had this problem until now
<BluesKaj> yes but what is your soundcard, it transfers the audio thru the ati hdmi out , michaelp
<michaelp> i already said    ( IDT )
<BluesKaj> aplay -l in the terminal
<michaelp> i googled... its a bug
<michaelp> supose to be fixed next kernel update
<michaelp> card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<michaelp> Subdevices: 1/1
<michaelp>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<michaelp> ard 1: Generic_1 [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: STAC92xx
<michaelp> Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<BluesKaj> hmm, michaelp we need to know the audio chip , if it's anintel and i suspect it is, there's a patch for it
<BluesKaj> cat /proc/asound/cards , michaelp
<michaelp>  HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<BluesKaj> michaelp, here's the patch https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+build/4470143
<michaelp> is i386 going to work on x64 ?
<michaelp> what link do i want on that
<BluesKaj> ok nm , Ilost the 64 bit link , michaelp
<michaelp> BluesKaj: i ment what link do i want for the patch
<michaelp> is this the file oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<BluesKaj> michaelp, did you find the 64 bit patch ?
<ardian> Hi I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed and I want to install the last version of KDE 4.10, how do I install it
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<bazhang> ardian, ^
<ardian> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> from the topic :)
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , ardian
<ardian> and then can I install it from tasksel
<BluesKaj> ardian, then update and upgrade
<ardian> well I don't have kde
<ardian> installed
<ardian> right now
<steve723> update ornic to latest version failed
<BluesKaj> steve723, you can't jump over releases, do a freah install and backup your data first
<lordievader> Unless it is LTS -> LTS.
<bazhang> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<steve723> Muno updater said I could upgrade so I told it to to.  It got %63 of the packages and then quit with no error message.
<bazhang> 11.10 was not lts
<BluesKaj> ardian, you can install kubuntu-desktop then choose your desktop at login
<ardian> BluesKaj: got it thanks
<asunnO> im having issues with vmware on 64 bit raring.... i cant enter serial and the app crashes..
<asunnO> virtualbox is functional but crashes often
<asunnO> ?
<bazhang> asunnO, vmware?
<asunnO> workstation
<bazhang> tried in #vmware ?
<asunnO> lol
<asunnO> xd
<asunnO> thx
<asunnO> my bad
<bazhang> np
<steve723> I made a mistake I was upgrading from 12.10
<steve723> 64 Bit
<steve723> Why can't I download Raring? The download site only has Percise.
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Raring Ringtail (13.04) torrents can be obtained at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/release/
<bazhang> steve723, ^
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade, if you want to upgrade via the internet , steve723
<Whiskey`Wonka> erm
<steve723> Thanks
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know why gimp would not have tiff support?
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, try in #gimp ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: sorry let me be clear, its a kubuntu repo of gimp edition
<Whiskey`Wonka> issue
<steve723> I did sudo do-release-upgrade and it failed! All repositorys faailed to fetch!
<BluesKaj> steve723, have you updated and upgraded your packages lately . if not do so , and check your /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure you "are on 12.10 precise"
<asunnO> is 3.9 kernel available at this time
<lordievader> asunnO: I don't think it is for Raring. Just saw that it available for Saucy (13.10 development version).
<BluesKaj> asunnO, https://www.kernel.org/
<asunnO> Could it be estimated the time until raring release?
<asunnO> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM2MDU
<asunnO> This concerns me,
<lordievader> asunnO: Releases usually stick to the kernel they came shipped with. LTS being an exception.
<asunnO> I see, ,,   well raring i know is LTS,     might it be available in few days or should i go to development verison?
<bazhang> raring is not lts
<lordievader> asunnO: Raring is not LTS, Precise (12.04) is.
<BluesKaj> asunnO, you can download it at kernel.org
<asunnO> oh, someone tell me raring is lts
<bazhang> raring is out now
<lordievader> asunnO: Develpment versions are not recommended...
<bazhang> and raring is not one
<asunnO> would i have more ease with download kernel from kernel.org or use development saucy
<asunnO> i am interested in the improvements in kernel 3.9
<bazhang> there is nothing available for saucy now
<lordievader> bazhang: Only the repo's. But that's about it.
<bazhang> lordievader, they have nothing of note
<asunnO> Ah, i understand
<asunnO> So more easily would really be wait for saucy to be release
<asunnO> for ease of upgrade
<bazhang> asunnO, some random kernel is not supported at all
<asunnO> taht is what i thought
<asunnO> So when saucy is release then i can use the 3.9
<lordievader> bazhang: 3.9 kernel.
<steve723> Thanks BluesKaj it seems to be upgrading now.
<BluesKaj> steve723, good , hope it all goes well
<steve723> to BluesKaj, I hope so.  I will see in a bit when I reboot ater the upgrade gets done.
<steve723> See you folks later.
<Whiskey`Wonka> muon respects pinned packages via /etc/apt/preferences right?
<nafg_> Hi, the git plugin does not seem to be working in dolphin.
<nafg_> Apparently it is working but I can't figure out why it's not overlaying some files' icons
<Macer> omg since this update to 13.04 (stable??) i have had nothing but problems
<Macer> printing won't work. bt tethering causes a kernel panic
<Macer> it's insane
<Macer> wow this really is messed up the older 12.10 was awesome
<Macer> update and now it turned to total garbage
<Macer> let me move over to my win7 box since i can't even print on this laptop anymore
<Macer> is there a kde based distro that is a bit more stable than ubuntu based kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2013-04-30
<eagles0513875_> hey guys has anyone setup openssh client to use a tunnel
<eagles0513875_> ok guys im at my wits end with the unity web apps plugin i remove the packages from my system and chromium continues to prompt to instal them
<eagles0513875_> wtf seriously how can i stop these popups
<miguel> ping
<alvin> A lot of machines running Kubuntu have problems showing transparancy in KDE applications. My task manager is barely readable. Is there anyone who can point me to a bug report?
<alvin> It happens on different Intel videocards. Not on nouveau.
<Tm_T> alvin: hmmm, I'm on intel and don't have such issues
<Tm_T> screenshot or something about the issue you're having?
<alvin> Yes, I'll take screenshots of the 3 different machines. (3 different cards also)
<alvin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/296786/kde1.jpg and https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/296786/kde2.jpg That's on an Intel 4000. Notice the weird corners. In the first screenshot the  cashew on the taskbar is up. On the second, it's the top of the KDE start menu.
<alvin> Desktop effects on or off doesn't make a lot of difference. Corners are the weirdest part
<Tm_T> alvin: hmmm, does resizing the panel have any effect?
<Tm_T> I'm wondering if it's image cache issue, other than that, I cannot help as I cannot reproduce
<Cenbe> Menu editor problem. I create a new menu entry with command text "xt5250 ssl:weyco400 env.TERM=IBM-3477-FC" (no quotes)...
<Cenbe> But ps ax shows "/bin/sh /usr/bin/xt5250 -BOOT ssl...". Where does "-BOOT" come from and how do I get rid of it?
<bradlee> my kubuntu system is very slow and control-esc shows plasma desktop in disk sleep...any ideas???
<bradlee> nepomukservicestub is taking 49% of cpu
<bradlee> maybe I should disable nepo indexint
<bradlee> nepomukservicestub is taking 2 gb of memory and growing
<bradlee> how can that be???
<bradlee> going to google to see...
<nick_omega> hello, i suddenly cannot connect to my wifi device with kubuntu 12 after several consecutive weeks without issues.  1. i can connect with windows 7 without a problem 2. i have deleted the particular wifi connection and recreated it and rebooted.  is there a solution?
<michaelp> last night setup qpaeq. had trouble with pulse.. so i unstalled pulseaudio deleted eetc/pulse.. reinstalled it... now im missing deamon.conf.. and when useing qpaeq sound stops when the next video starts playing..
<nick_omega> ^^ 3.i've also reset the router and modem
<nick_omega> ^^ above issue was resolved
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<noaXess> how do i recover a kmenu entry.. have made a copy to the taskbar and removed it frmo kmenu.. but need the same again.. where to copy that one from taskbar?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> How is everybody?
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: I'm ill but at work because no one can cover my shift today. Otherwise peachy.
<BluesKaj> ok here , still getting over my bout with sg=hrimp protien alergy ,, something that just developed in the last few yrs
<BluesKaj> shrimp
<ovidiu-florin> I've moved my server to annother location, and just now I've realised that I haven't set the port forwarding for ssh :((
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: Ouch. So now you have to go back over in person ?
<ovidiu-florin> yep
<ovidiu-florin> http and znc works fine.... but no ssh... :(
<ovidiu-florin> can a virtual machine be istalled on the server from ssh?
<ovidiu-florin> genii-around: that sucks....
<ovidiu-florin> genii-around: what are you working?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, I've ssh'd into my other pc and installed packages
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: Operating the manual elevator all day, plus I have 7-8 small building repairs today
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I mean that I want to install a new virtual machine on my server. How can I do that being connected via ssh tot the server?
<BluesKaj> dunno , never tried that , ovidiu-florin
<BluesKaj> genii-around, , is his question possible ?
<genii-around> Depends what VM system. We have done this at work with Xen but I think default virtualization is now KVM which I'm not familiar with
<ovidiu-florin> at the moment I'm using VirtualBox
<ovidiu-florin> how can I have a system on which I can have virtual machines and controll them from a web interface or some console commands, or something..?
<ovidiu-florin> I saw something like this on VMware
<ovidiu-florin> but it only works on specific proprietary hardware
<ovidiu-florin> is there an open source/free solution for this?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Virtualbox has an open-source version.
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: For virtualbox I think you'll need vboxmanage for command-line VM admin
<ovidiu-florin> yeah, I've used that
<ovidiu-florin> it's great for managing
<ovidiu-florin> but a web interface tool would be great
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: VB has a web interface.
<ovidiu-florin> really?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: https://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<ovidiu-florin> ah, this one
<ovidiu-florin> is this official??
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: There is a link to it on the virtualbox website, don't think it is backed by Oracle though.
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> i'll give it a try
<roasted> hello
<roasted> What is the secret to installing Kubuntu on a UEFI system even with UEFI disabled?
<roasted> Ubuntu installs without issue, but Kubuntu yells about grub-efi or something or another. Tried about 10 times, no luck.
<BluesKaj> !efi | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<roasted> pretty sure this link is what I was on yesterday
<ovidiu-florin> uuuuu: Can be "detached" to open the VM's console in a minimal, new browser window
<roasted> I just wasn't understanding how Ubuntu with guided partitioning installed without issue while Kubuntu with guided partitioning failed. :(
<BluesKaj> roasted, you could install ubuntu then install kubuntu desktop and run a kde pure command as a workaround
<roasted> BluesKaj: I appreciate the thought, but no.
<roasted> If I'm going to run Kubuntu, I'll run Kubuntu. If I'll run Ubuntu I'll run Ubuntu. :/
<roasted> I'm not going to jump through hoops to make Kubuntu work if others work without a hitch.
<BluesKaj> or use the manual partitioning option rather then guided
<roasted> It didn't help that my brightness controls didn't work on KDE but worked fine on Ubuntu either... but that was something I was hoping to curb once I finally got Kubuntu installed.
<roasted> BluesKaj: I did.
<roasted> BluesKaj: I installed about 6 times manual and another 5 times guided.
<roasted> each time failed with the same error. EVen if I used identical partitioning structures that worked on Ubuntu, it still failed on Kubuntu
<rd1381> hi how can i change the locale for my gnome apps?
<BluesKaj> roasted, what's the error?
<keithzg> Hmm, this is an odd one. After my upgrade to 13.04, kwallet keeps prompting for my password but never quite accepts it.
<rd1381> do anybody gets freezes randomly?
<genii-around> roasted: I mentioned your issue to #kubuntu-devel , they would like a bug report, with logs if possible
<BluesKaj> keithzg, I just turn the kwalletmanager off/disable  , since I'm a homeuser ,but it depends on your setup and security requirements
<keithzg> BluesKaj: It normally works quite fine (extremely useful for remembering various ftp/sftp/smb passwords, amongst others). Killing kwalletd and letting it be prompted into restarting seems to have restored it A-OK.
<genii-around> roasted: It's suggested for now to follow BluesKaj's recommendation to install a minimal Ubuntu then add kubuntu-desktop
<keithzg> rd1381: What behaviour exactly? I got into work today and I was confronted with a kernel panic, or at least a kernel backtrace (haven't had time to look at the system logs yet)
<roasted> genii-around: how does one get logs during the installer
<BluesKaj> keithzg, good to hear , especially since you need all those different pws :)
<roasted> thanks, I'll keep that in mind. either way my brightness controls are butchered in Kubuntu which alone would be a substantial deal breaker, but if I get some free time maybe I'll give it another shot
<shadeslayer> roasted: merely run ubuntu-bug ubiquity post install
<roasted> post install? the install doesn't succeed...
<shadeslayer> right, doesn't matter, just let the installer fail whenever
<shadeslayer> once it says install succeeded / failed / whatever, run ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
<roasted> I thought I remember it locking up once it failed, which would kill my chance of running that...
<shadeslayer> oh
 * shadeslayer hasn't read the backlog
<roasted> I'll have to see though. I tried so many dang installs I forget which is which...
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> though this is not really a ubiquity bug, from what I was told, the Kubuntu images don't support UEFI yet
<roasted> are you serious?
<shadeslayer> *proper UEFI support
<roasted> :-[
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I thought we did
<shadeslayer> apparently not
<roasted> well, I'm on Ubuntu now, so at least I'm able to get work done. maybe someday. :-[
<roasted> thanks for the insight
<shadeslayer> something to do for the saucy cycle
<roasted> indeed. means more waiting though. :-[
<genii-around> roasted: I'm pretty sure the logs from the liveDVD will be in the same place as regular system eg: /var/log   ... so probably want /var/log/installer/*  logs and /var/log/apport.log   and so on
<shadeslayer> yeah, or just boot in BIOS mode?
<roasted> I am
<shadeslayer> :)
<roasted> uefi is disabled
<roasted> but Ubuntu creates an efi boot partition, whereas Kubuntu does not
<roasted> even if I manually create it, no difference
<rd1381> keithzg : i dont know if its kernel or not but every thing freezes even my harddrive and i have to reboot it
<keithzg> rd1391: Does alt+sysreq+REISUB work to reboot it when it's frozen like that?
<rd1381> keithzg	: no it doesnt respond to any key other that reset key
<keithzg> And *definitely* not alt+sysreq+REISUB? Remember that's not exactly a normal keyboard combo (the R at the start sets it into raw input mode; the B at the end forces a reboot).
<keithzg> Back in the day when KDE 4.x was new and wasn't playing very well with the NVIDIA setup I had (proprietary blob, asymmetrical twinview) the whole system would lock up all the time, but holding alt and sysreq while punching in REISUB would softly reboot it, thankfully.
<l_r> does kmail support newsgroups?
<roasted> is there a big difference between the uefi on a Mac versus a windows 8 system? I installed Kubuntu on my iMac without issue but my Asus is a different story...
<Tm_T> l_r: kmail is mail application and only that, there's Knode for newsgroups
<l_r> can kmail emit a beep when an email arrive?
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I just installed kubuntu 13.04
<alesan> what is the login manager? is it kdm or...?
<Tm_T> l_r: yes, or notification popup, or speech or ...
<genii-around> alesan: lightdm-kde-greeter
<l_r> Tm_T, where exactly?
<alesan> genii-around, where is its configuration file?
<l_r> Tm_T, i cannot find it
<alesan> genii-around, the equivalent of /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Tm_T> l_r: one moment
<l_r> Tm_T, thx
<genii-around> alesan: /etc/lightdm/lightdm-kde-greeter.conf
<l_r> Tm_T, never mind
<l_r> Tm_T, it seems it's the default
<alesan> genii-around, that file is empty.........
<l_r> Tm_T, i just heard of a bip
<Tm_T> l_r: yeah, you can control it from the settings menu, "configure notifications"
<alesan> genii-around, sorry not empty
<alesan> but .... very very few options
<alesan> kdmrc had hundreds of lines
<Tm_T> alesan: what is the problem?
<genii-around> alesan: In the same directory is the main lightdm.conf file also
<alesan> Tm_T, that I am confused by the options of this new login manager
<alesan> I was used to kdm, do you think I can switch back to the regular kdm?
<Tm_T> alesan: ah, you can but I'd rather learn the new one as it will be there in the future
<genii-around> alesan: Sure, but it will soon be deprecated as the lightdm one is favoured
 * genii-around slides Tm_T a large coffee
<alesan> ok. so I need to have a read only FS kiosk mode setup that I had in the past with 12.04 and works great
<alesan> only thing I enabled "AllowRootLogin=true" because of reasons
<alesan> now, is there an equivalent version for lightdm?
<Tm_T> I would argue there's no reason to allow root login though (:
<alesan> you can argue, but that is not my question and I am not here for a lecture on security policies
<alesan> :(
<alesan> sorry I do not mean to be rude
<Tm_T> alesan: I understand, this setting might help you: greeter-show-manual-login=true
<genii-around> alesan: greeter-show-manual-login=true    in lightdm  under section [SeatDefaults]   should be the same effect
<alesan> in fact that poses a new question
<Tm_T> genii-around: we're bit out of sync
<genii-around> Tm_T: I didn't check backscroll after I came back from researching it, sorry!
<alesan> mh
<Tm_T> genii-around: I mean if we're going to say the same things we should have to do at the same time to full effect
<alesan> so
<alesan> my next question is: how do I disable ALL effects, transparencies, auras, animations?
<Tm_T> alesan: System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> "enable desktop effects at startup"
<alesan> Tm_T, is this a system wide setting or a per-user ne?
<alesan> one
<Tm_T> per-user
<alesan> isn't there a system wide one? :(
<Tm_T> but I believe you can make it to be the default for every new user
<alesan> nooo... :(
<alesan> I already have multiple users
<Tm_T> hmmm, let's see...
<alesan> in fact I also have another question: how do I encrypt home directories after having created the user?
<alesan> I'll be right back :)
<alesan> re
<alesan> what is the best way to remove dolphin?
<alesan> what is this nepomuk that is wasting so much I/O?
<genii-around> File indexing.
<BluesKaj> alesan, you can't , unless you want to remove the whole desktop
<alesan> BluesKaj, why, can't I use konqueror?
<alesan> genii-around, how can I uninstall it? unless it brings some advantage
<BluesKaj> dolphin is the default file manager
<alesan> BluesKaj, I do not want it, I want konqueror
<alesan> who would want to use dolphin when there is a much better one available
 * BluesKaj shrugs and leaves to do some errands
<genii-around> alesan: You can remove the package dolphin without worrying. It says it will also remove kubuntu-desktop but that is a virtual package
<BluesKaj> alesan, it's the way it is , use konqueror if you like
<alesan> genii-around, OK good riddance
<BluesKaj> taking out kubuntu desktop takes alot with it , or used to anyway , unless things have changed
<alesan> ok done
<yofel> taking out kubuntu-desktop doesn't take anything with it by design
<yofel> it's just a guarantee that all the defaults are there
<alesan> ok
<alesan> ok while I was playing around, I realized that my task bar is rather empty
<BluesKaj> yofel, really ? I recall trying to remove akonadi and nepomuk , and the list of apps that it was oing take with it included kubuntu-dektop and whole lot of others as well
<alesan> I just have the classical K menu and three dots (RGB) that open some sort of strange panel
<alesan> but I do not have the application tabs and the tray area
<alesan> mh
<alesan> how can I add them back?
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's the fault of akonadi/nepomuk, not kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> too bad they share so many dependencies
<alesan> even the clock is gone :(
<BluesKaj> alesan, try the widgets
<alesan> BluesKaj, is there a list of default widgets? this happened only for a specific user, not for all
<[GuS]> Hi guys... i have a problem since upgraded to Kubuntu 13.04: usb sticks does noy appears (or any usb storage). It shows USB info in dmesg, but nothing more... even does not appears with fdisk -l. Any idea?
<alesan> so that I can re-create a default configuration of the task bar
<BluesKaj> alesan, rihj=ght click on the desktop , add widgets
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go for sure now ...bbl
<alesan> where do I set the time in 24 hours format?
<genii-around> alesan: System Settings... Locale... Time and Date....Time Format  ... just remove the PH part
<genii-around> alesan: Sorry, the AMPM part at end if it has it
<rohdef> can someone explain to me how to get the sound right on youtube? It seems that the sound's pitch is way above what it should be
<ElTimablo> Ok, so I keep setting my clock using systemsettings, but it changes to GMT every time I log in.
<ElTimablo> The time zone stays correct, but it's always 4 hours ahead. And it doesn't do it until about five minutes after I've logged in.
<ElTimablo> Also, setting it to sync to ntp does nothing.
<ElTimablo> Oh cool, now it's doing it multiple times per session.
<ElTimablo> Not sure why I asked here. Nobody ever answers.
<bazhang> be patient
<bazhang> it takes a moment to check the forums for your issue
<ElTimablo> I've been at this for 36 hours straight now, and I ran out of cigarettes. My patience is all kinds of gone.
<ElTimablo> So please understand if I'm a little testy.
<bazhang> then step away
<ElTimablo> I already stepped away to smoke all my smokes.
<bazhang> well, we are volunteers, and answers only come as fast as we either know them, or check the forums for them'
<ElTimablo> I did check the forums, but all the answers are from 2010 or 2011 and the files they refer to no longer exist.
<genii-around> ElTimablo: What is in /etc/timezone   file?
<alesan> ElTimablo, but is your BIOS clock set to UTC or what?
<ElTimablo> America/New_York
<ElTimablo> And it's set to UTC
<ElTimablo> Kubuntu is the only OS on the computer.
<alesan> it should be a rather simple setup, no idea why it's not working
<genii-around> ElTimablo: What is the result of: date -u  && echo && date
<alesan> I never had anything like that
<genii-around> work, back shortly
<ElTimablo> $ date -u && echo && date
<ElTimablo> Tue Apr 30 14:49:43 UTC 2013
<ElTimablo> Tue Apr 30 14:49:43 UTC 2013
<FloodBotK1> ElTimablo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alesan> FloodBotK1, oh come on
<alesan> ElTimablo, well your system is evidently not configurd for your timezone :)
<alesan> date -u  && echo && date
<alesan> Tue Apr 30 18:49:51 UTC 2013
<alesan> Tue Apr 30 11:49:51 PDT 2013
<alesan> in my case it correctly shows the local time as PDT
<Unit193> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<ElTimablo> Now it's 4 hours slow ><
<ElTimablo> But it did do something, so that's a start.
<ElTimablo> brb, checking if it sticks.
<ElTimablo> It appears to have stuck for now.
<ElTimablo> I was getting ready to reformat.
<alesan> ElTimablo, well that would probably have worked
<ElTimablo> Yeah, but I literally JUST got KDE to look the way I want it after three days of tweaking.
<ElTimablo> And I was worried that if I copied over my settings, I'd still have the same problem.
<alesan> ElTimablo, I know, it's a LONG process to make KDE useful
<alesan> the defaults are just so bad... :(
<alesan> I am doing that just now
<ElTimablo> For desktop effects, they certainly are.
<ElTimablo> Why the hell would I want my windows to go transparent when I move them?
<wxl> !info kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<ubottu> kubuntu-low-fat-settings (source: kubuntu-settings): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:13.04ubuntu11 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 55 kB
<alesan> ElTimablo, well in that case I just disabled all effects
<alesan> I wonder who came up with desktop effects
<ElTimablo> alesan: I kinda like them.
<ElTimablo> Present windows is pretty useful.
<alesan> ElTimablo, I do not, at all
<ElTimablo> So then why do you use KDE? Eye candy is its MO.
<ElTimablo> Not trying to sound like a dick.
<alesan> ElTimablo, well I love konqueror and the task bar
<alesan> and konsole
<alesan> konsole is the one tool I use almost all the time
<alesan> now KDE has extremely good external monitor support
<alesan> and I love klipper
<bazhang> whats the dropdown HUD like terminal for kde
<bazhang> kuake?
<alesan> in fact
<alesan> hey where is klipper???
<bazhang> yakuake
<jarle> Any showstoppers after upgrading to 13.04? (Should I wait at 12.10, or should I just "go for it"?)
<genii-around> jarle: It's mostly just incremental changes and tweaks
<jcgs> Hi :) I'm currently having problems with the amd catalyst driver. Is this a good place to ask for help?
<jarle> genii-around: so nobody regretting the update yet then ? :)
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<jcgs> jarle: don't upgrade if you have hybrid graphics. Doesn't seem to work properly at all :(
<jarle> jcgs: what do you mean by hybrid?
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<BluesKaj> oops , forgot that factois was dropped
<BluesKaj> factoid
<BluesKaj> jarle, it's dual gpu system for laptops that helps save battery power by only using the hi power gpu when the graphics load needs it
<jarle> BluesKaj: ahh, yeah I know what it is
<alesan> BluesKaj, I think I have something like that, but I disabled the "hi power" completely in the BIOS
<alesan> what could be more wasteful?
<alesan> I am not playing or doing accelerated 3D
<alesan> in the last computer anyway there was a defect, that is only the hi power graphics could drive the DVI output
<alesan> so I had to use VGA
<alesan> for the external monitor
<BluesKaj> alesan, it depends on your requirements and what you like , not eveyone uses an austere look or graphics.
<jcgs> jarle: My laptop has an amd card and an intel card in it. they work fine together on windows but the x drivers won't play nice together :(
<jcgs> currently i'm limited to text terminal only :(
<jarle> jcgs: are you saying that hybrid GPU will work better in 12.10??
<jcgs> jarle: yes. soooooooo much. when i installed on this laptop i had to use the driver packages from some guy's ppa and that fixed it fine. unfortunately it is proving much more difficult in 13.04 :(
<alesan> BluesKaj, and why would anybody need a hi-power graphics for that?
<jcgs> jarle: the default install leaves you stuck on the
<alesan> the intel graphics is more than fine for desktop effects
<jarle> jcgs: personally I have found other distros to work better on laptops than *buntu
<jcgs> alesan: but not for watching hi def videos
<alesan> jarle, on the contrary I find kubuntu to work extremely well on laptops
<alesan> jcgs, not true; the best way to watch hi def videos is to have a hardware colorspace conversion and scaler. that is beautifully implemented by vx
<jcgs> jarle: orly? like which ones? i've never managed to make fedora work at all, even on my old laptop with totally standard run-of-the-mill intel graphics. opensuse was annoying because i couldn't install flash. i also doubt i will be able to install soptify on it as well
<alesan> and intel supports it well. I can play my H.264 full HD 60fps content very well with intel
<jarle> jcgs: I found fedora to be the best match for *my* laptop :)
<jcgs> alesan: unfortunately most of the hi def stuff i watch is from bbc iplayer, and is therefore served in flash >:(
<BluesKaj> alesan, they would not for a "minimalist look" , but for desktop effects which most ppl like , a higher powered gpu is a bonus.
<alesan> BluesKaj, I had the effects turned one when I first installed the Kubuntu and intel was just fine
<alesan> I disabled them because I do not like them
<jcgs> alesan: if only the bbc would deliver videos in h.264 :)
<alesan> keep in mind the intel solution is like a GPU of few years ago, so still quite powerful in terms of 3D
<alesan> of course if you pla to run the latest games... well
<alesan> jcgs, I am not sure about BBC as I do not watch TV, but youtube at full screen 1920x1080 is just fine with intel and I see absolutely no reason why a more advanced graphic card would help at all
<jcgs> alesan: i did buy this laptop with gaming in mind, at least as a possibility
<alesan> flash does internal compositing so it is even less dependent on graphics card than other multimedia players
<alesan> jcgs, games are one of the few reasons I see to enable the "discrete" card
<jcgs> alesan: anyway, now that this graphics card exists in my laptop, i would like to be able to use it
<jcgs> and hybrid graphics cards are only going to get more common in laptops i would assume
<alesan> jcgs, keep in mind it will run much hotter; if you disable it even when powered, likely your laptop will shut off all the fans
<alesan> unless you do sometihng very CPU intensive, but that should not happen most of the time
<jcgs> alesan: fan runs low most of the time
<jcgs> alesan: it's running now, even though i'm only in text mode :(
<alesan> exactly, that is because you have the "discrete" graphics active
<alesan> if you disable it completely in the BIOS chances are that it will stop while CPU is not loaded much
<jcgs> alesan: but i don't want to disable it, i want to use it :)
<alesan> your choice
<jcgs> any the reason i came here is that my x server currently segfaults on launch :( would anybody mind taking a look at my logfile to see if they can interpret the information. It seems to be doing fine until it just dies :(
<jcgs> if anybody could give me a tip on how to use pastebin in text mode, that would also be appreciated :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, guess the bouncer dropped my connection momentarily
<sickel-cell> is there any microcontoler in which we can feed opencv coads ?
<alesan> opencv coads?
<alesan> explain?
<depesz> hi. i'm trying to install 13.04, but I want to use lvm - but for some reason, I can't pick lvm when partitioning disks.
<depesz> is it a known problem, or am i doing something wrong?
<sickel-cell> an imageprocessing coad todetect circular shape
<sickel-cell> code is working on pc
<alesan> what is a coad? an OpenCV data structure?
<alesan> sickel-cell, first of all I'd ask on #opencv instead of Kubuntu
<samskiter__> hi, my kde taskbar has dissappeared. alt+f2 doesnt work, but ctrl+alt+f2 does. could someone please give me a command to run to get my taskbar back please?
<BluesKaj> samskiter__, if your at+f2 isn't working try the run command in desktop right click dialog box
<samskiter__> BluesKaj: doesnt work :)
<BluesKaj> samskiter__, no addpanel ?
<samskiter__> BluesKaj: ?
<samskiter__> BluesKaj: i managed to move the windows and find the cashewnut and right click it and click "run command..." but nothing hpens
<BluesKaj> samskiter__,is there the cashew in right corner of the pabel
<BluesKaj> panel
<samskiter__> BluesKaj: yes,
<BluesKaj> try installing the the plasma-desktop
<samskiter__> BluesKaj: via ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<BluesKaj> yes , if you can't get a terminal or muon
<samskiter__> BluesKaj: what makes you think i need to install something?
<BluesKaj> you're missing patrs of the plasma desktop it seems , but if you think so then I'm out of ideas
<samskiter__> BluesKaj: its only just stopped working (i tried to suspend to ram)
<BluesKaj> and I have to go anyway , others can help you since you're crossposting
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter__:  DESKTOP=:0 plasma-desktop should do the trick
<samskiter__> also, apt-get cant get lock
<samskiter__> RiotingPacifist: got an error about cannor find d-bus session server
<samskiter__> then pipe closed
<samskiter__> unexpectedly
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter__: check dmesg for errors, is your /var (or hdd full)?
<samskiter__> oh the first message was trhat the d-bus connection was created before qcoreapplication
<samskiter__> cant see anything in dmesg RiotingPacifist. no idea how to check the other stuff
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter__: is there anything open in xorg that you want to keep, restarting kdm should bring up your desktop cleanly
<samskiter__> RiotingPacifist: yea ill probably just restart. i was just seeing if there was an easy way of doing this for if it happens again
<samskiter__>  (like in windows, get task manager open then use that to run explorer.exe)
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter__: if something has gone very wrong a restart isn't always a good idea
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter__: you could use top to see if something has gone crazy on the dekstop
<samskiter> RiotingPacifist: what am i looking for ?
<RiotingPacifist> the top entry in top, how much cpu is it eating and what is it?
<samskiter> RiotingPacifist: that would be dropbox @ around 40%
<RiotingPacifist> hmm 40% seems a little high, what happens if you try DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<samskiter> oooh
<samskiter> i got a thing
<samskiter> BUT i cant seem to change the kleyboard focus to anything other than this window (chrome)
<samskiter> haha! what is it with me and linux. i always get the strangest issues
<RiotingPacifist> ahh try, DISPLAY=:0 kwin
<samskiter> hmmm im not sure that worked
<RiotingPacifist> it sounds like your window manager has died, this means you can't change focus and certain apps (like plasma will go crazy/die)
<samskiter> BadWindow error
<samskiter> (got the same "session D-bus connection created before QCoreApplication" error"
<samskiter> as the first error)
<samskiter> followed by Badwindow
<RiotingPacifist> does the xterm window now have decorations/borders?
<Artakha> that stuff shouldn't stop kwin from functioning
<RiotingPacifist> "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave." is OK, everything tends to work
<samskiter> RiotingPacifist: ill have a try
<samskiter> yea! i can switch keyboard focus!
<samskiter> ok. now what? :P
<RiotingPacifist> in xterm try plasa-desktop
<RiotingPacifist> *plasma-desktop
<samskiter> dont think that worked
<samskiter> got that QDBusConnection error twice
<RiotingPacifist> that error is normal, are your menus back?
<samskiter> nope
<RiotingPacifist> try krunner
<RiotingPacifist> does alt+f2 work now? if not what error (other than dbus stuff) do you get?
<samskiter> RiotingPacifist: krunner doesnt work. same error: ie i get the QDbus error twice.
<samskiter> alt+f2 doesnt work
<samskiter> alt+f2 gives no error. nothing happens
<RiotingPacifist> hmm, not sure what is up, try checking ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/syslog and df for anything
<RiotingPacifist> just tail them to see the last few errors (e.g tail ~/.xsession-errors ) then pastebin the results if nothing jumps out
<RiotingPacifist> *jumps out as an obvious cause
<samskiter> i cant copy paste
<samskiter>  / i dont know how to
<RiotingPacifist> In xterm run konsole (stupid workaround but I don't know how to copy-paste from xterm either) then in konsole ctrl+shit+c is copy (ctrl+shift+v is paste)
<samskiter> cool
<samskiter> yea its ok. right click works on konsole :)
<samskiter> http://pastebin.com/t9Ss9xGC
<samskiter> http://pastebin.com/vjuFhvBK
<samskiter> http://pastebin.com/8ZtffY7D
<RiotingPacifist> right so none of them seem to show errors, try pgrep krunner , then if that shows anything pkill krunner, pgrep krunner again
<samskiter> pgrep krunner shows 2200
<RiotingPacifist> ok so kill it with pkill krunner, then check it's dead by running pgrep krunner again, it looks like krunner (provides alt+f2) has gone crazy and is ignoring you
<samskiter> and then i did it again
<samskiter> but nothing reallly happened
<samskiter> alt+f2 still does nothing
<RiotingPacifist> ok but now pgrep krunner shows nothing right?
<samskiter> yup
<samskiter> and i tried alt+f2 again and nothing happened
<samskiter> should i be trying to run krunner again
<samskiter> AHAAAA
<RiotingPacifist> yep, now krunner is dead try starting it
<samskiter> alt+f2 isd working
<samskiter> now what
<samskiter> plasma-desktop?
<RiotingPacifist> do the same kill it, check it's dead then restart it
<JLP> samskiter: if you rightclick on desktop and select Run Command, this should start krunner again
<samskiter> YAAAAY
<samskiter> so i needed to restart plasma-desktop
<samskiter> via pkill
<samskiter> but i had to get xterm up to do that
<samskiter> ok
<RiotingPacifist> yeah, i guess it had gone funny too, what version of kubuntu are you on?
<samskiter> the latest
<samskiter> 13.04
<samskiter> it updated a couple of days ago
<RiotingPacifist> have you restarted since the update
<samskiter> (i didnt actually realise i was updating lubuntu at the time)
<samskiter> yes
<RiotingPacifist> hmm, it's bad that it's a bit unstable but hopefully they will iron out the bugs soon (e.g before i switch :P)
<samskiter> ill restart again now i think haha
<samskiter> haha all the fancy kde visual stuff is gone
<samskiter> its like im running without windows aero
<samskiter> ok. be back after rebooot...
<samskiter> thanks so much
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter: yeah a restart (or oftem sudo service kdm restart) is often much quicker but being able to troubleshoot is often useful
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter: np, it sounds like you have graphics card drivers missing
<genii-around> RiotingPacifist: lightdm now, not kdm
<samskiter> gfx card is the issue for sure
<samskiter> i was trying to sleep at the tim
<samskiter> like suspend to ram
<samskiter> and got a neuveau error
<samskiter> stupid nvidia
<samskiter> also
<samskiter> window switching still isnt workiung
<samskiter> like clicking studdf on the taskbar does nothing
<samskiter> ha
<RiotingPacifist> thanks genii-around
<RiotingPacifist> yeah, to restore gfx without reboot you can hit alt+shift+f12 , but it sounds like your graphics drivers arn't powerful enough for one (or more) of the desktop effects you are using
<samskiter> RiotingPacifist: they definitely are haha
<samskiter> RiotingPacifist: geforce 635m. this laptop is only a year old
<samskiter> and im using default desktop settings
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter: The drivers not the card, nouveau can't get the most out of the card as they are not written by Nvidia themselves
<samskiter> oooook. well it works majority of time. but i have issues with suspend to ram
<samskiter> so presumably the driver packed in and then i had all these issues.
<samskiter> how do i switch windows
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter: it depends how you installed it, if you are dualbooting it will show up in a menu during reboot
<samskiter> no
<samskiter> how do i switch between windows
<samskiter> like the taskbar isnt working
<samskiter> clicking different programs/windows does nothing
<samskiter> its as if starting plasma-desktop wasnt enough
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter: alt+tab shoudl work as long as the window decorations are about
<genii-around> samskiter: alt-tab usually
<samskiter> nope
<samskiter> doesnt do anything
<samskiter> already tried that :(
<RiotingPacifist> in konsole try kwin --replace
<samskiter> nope
<samskiter> lots changed
<samskiter> and i briefly lost the ability to keyboard focue
<samskiter> focus
<samskiter>  (had to open xterm again and then do kwin)
<samskiter> but i still cant switch windows
<samskiter> haha this is hilarious
<samskiter> my session is SO f*ed up
<samskiter> ok im going to shutdown then
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter: yeah I'd look at installing the nvidia drivers once your back up again, definetly something wierd going on
<nick_omega> kubuntu froze.  is there a log file for checking out why
<RiotingPacifist> nick_omega: try dmesg, /var/log/syslog, ~/.xsession-errors and df
<nick_omega> RiotingPacifist, there could be several things to check for in the logs i bet
<RiotingPacifist> yep, try using tail first as this will just show you the recent events
<nick_omega> RiotingPacifist, what sort of keywords would you look for
<nick_omega> in the tail
<RiotingPacifist> nick_omega: not sure if it's a serious problem i should jump out
<nafg> Help, my mouse pointer keeps jumping back
<RiotingPacifist> nafg: shiney surface?
<nafg> RiotingPacifist: Actually it's a touchpad :)
<nafg> synaptics
<RiotingPacifist> is it jumping while your typing?
<nafg> I'm sliding my finger, say left to right,
<nafg> and all of a sudden the mouse pointer is where it was a microsecond ago
<nafg> so instead of moving gradually from x=0 to x=1000, it goes from 0-600 then 500-1000
<nafg> Does that make sense?
<nafg> It's like there's a race condition between something that's setting the pointer location
<nafg> to where it thinks it still is
<samskiter> hi again RiotingPacifist
<samskiter> shutdown hung
<samskiter> and  ended up REISUBing
<RiotingPacifist> nafg: I've never come accross that, you might want to stick arround see if anybody else has or try #ubuntu/#xorg
<samskiter> thanks alot for the help though
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter: np, certainly sounds like a driver problem
<samskiter> RiotingPacifist: yea i have endless ones of those. my linux experience has never been smooth
<RiotingPacifist> samskiter: yeah your two options are open source but relatively slow, or closed source, faster but more prone to issues when there are upgrades, ofc the alternative (always pretty slow intel cards) isn't great either
#kubuntu 2013-05-01
<samskiter> hi. how do i update m gfx driver?
<samskiter> i dont know the utility in KDE for doing this sort of thing
<Guest32703> #hablarporhablar
<samskiter> how to hide the ubuntu applications from before i installed kde?
<jesse___> kubuntu13.04
<samskiter> hi. new issue. the menus for e.g. wifi seem to be totally transparent except for the border using the air themse
<samskiter> screenshot: http://imgur.com/MzxWoiR
<azum_neat> #ubuntu-us-ia
<nova_> My Muon Updater is buggy.  Sometimes when theres updates it doesn't let me click on "Install Updates".  Anyone have any suggestions on how to reinstall or flush any cache or anything?
<morgan_> I have a major bug - on first boot on new install - no kde menu - no taskbar
<morgan_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1174689
<morgan_> i introduced someone to kubuntu for the first time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174689 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<morgan_> that was their first experience of linux....
<toin> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MiniNux> Hi alone
<BluesKaj> not anymore :)
<MiniNux> Lol
<MiniNux> They  speak too much for me !
<MiniNux> bye bye
<MiniNux> :D
<noaXess> hey ll
<noaXess> all
<noaXess> upgraded to 13.04, from 12.10.. all is working fine.. but skype does make craky sound.. any idea?
<noaXess> the thing is, if i test sound in skype options, it looks ok.. but some minutes later, of some contact sends a message sound is roaring.. don't find the correct word for it ;)
<tdn> I have a fresh installation of Kubuntu 13.04 on a VM. Lightdm does not start on boot. If I login though a TTY and run service lightdm start manually, it starts right up. How do I make lightdm start up automatically?
<ufarar> ghgh
<genii-around> ufarar: Yes, we see what you typed.
<genii-around> Meh.
 * genii-around gets back to making coffee
<Carlinhos> will anyone please upload the oxygen white cursor theme somewhere? it takes ages to build the package in arch and i just want the white one...
<genii-around> Carlinhos: You may want the archlinux channel.
<Carlinhos> genii-around: i want someone who is bound to have it. i think it comes by default in kubuntu.
<genii-around> Carlinhos: Alternately you can search at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<genii-around> eg: oxygen-cursor-theme    or so
<Carlinhos> genii-around: no idea what i am supposed to do with a deb file
<Artakha> just click it, the installer should pop up
<Artakha> though uh wait archlinux
<Carlinhos> Artakha: not debian based
<Artakha> yeah..
<genii-around> Carlinhos: Ask them in the #archlinux channel how to install it, since that is what you're running. If you were in *buntu it would be as Artakha described.
<genii-around> Carlinhos: And since this is the Kubuntu support channel, not the Archlinux support channel.
<senan_> hi
<senan_> jockey doesnt show any ati drivers for me
<goblin911> hello world!
<senan_> in previous versions of ubunutu it works fine
<genii-around> senan_: Do you have the "restricted" repository enabled?
<genii-around> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:9.010-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 46724 kB, installed size 135941 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<senan_> is it enabled by default  ?
<BluesKaj> !restricted | senan_
<ubottu> senan_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<senan_> proprietary drivers for devices is checked
<apachelogger> it may be that your chip is simply not supported anymore
<senan_> how do I check the compatibilty
<senan_> mine is ATI Radeon HD 4X series
<genii-around> senan_: No, the restricted repository is not usually enabled by default.
<senan_> its checked for me
<BluesKaj> senan_, the proprietary repos doesn't contain the required kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii-around> senan_: Does: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy fglrx        ...show that it is available?
<senan_> ok
<BluesKaj> look in the other software tab in muon siources
<senan_> senan@zen-buddha:~$ sudo apt-cache policy fglrx
<senan_> [sudo] password for senan:
<senan_> fglrx:
<senan_>   Installed: (none)
<senan_>   Candidate: 2:9.010-0ubuntu3
<senan_>   Version table:
<FloodBotK1> senan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<senan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622913/
<genii-around> Well anyhow, it does show that there is an fglrx driver now.
<senan_> but it is not listed in jockey
<genii-around> senan_: If you run jockey-kde from konsole does it show there?
<senan_> I tried but its same
<senan_> can I install it manually ?
<genii-around> senan_: Unfortunately I'm more familiar with the nvidia drivers since that's what I use. But I know normally you will need some prerequisites installed, like: build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-source and dkms   ... are these currently installed?
<senan_> I dont think so
<genii-around> senan_: Manual installation must be considered a last resort if all else fails
<senan_> okay
<genii-around> senan_: I would suggest to close jockey, install the packages mentioned ( and as well the kubuntu-restricted-extras  could not hurt too). Then to see if jockey-kde sees any available drivers after this.
<genii-around> Work, back at my computer in a little while
<senan_> I am installing restricted-extras now
<BluesKaj> senan_, to see which drivers are installed .  run , dkms status
<senan_> ok let me try
 * genii-around wanders back in and checks the coffeepot
<dtbsjnbsre> hi
<dtbsjnbsre> how many years Kubunutu 12.04 is supported please?
<senan_> 5 years I guess
<dtbsjnbsre> ok thx!
<dtbsjnbsre> does kde 4.10 compatible with new kernel?
<dtbsjnbsre> 3.5
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<genii-around> !info kdelibs5-data precise
<ubottu> kdelibs5-data (source: kde4libs): core shared data for all KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 2759 kB, installed size 7464 kB
<genii-around> !info kdelibs5-data precise-backports
<ubottu> Package kdelibs5-data does not exist in precise-backports
<genii-around> Hm.
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I like how just attaching an external monitor extends the desktop to it, it's great
<alesan> BUT
<alesan> it seems like the system wants to "zoom in" characters and graphics
<alesan> they do not seem very sharp on the external monitor
<alesan> maybe it's an impression, maybe not - any way to check?
<avihay> I need to compile something with /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGLEW.so , but I don't have that symlink. can I create it automatically?
<genii-around> avihay: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGLEW.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=raring&arch=any
<avihay> genii-around: I have /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGLEW.so.1.6.0, and I have a symlink to  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGLEW.so.1.6
<avihay> maybe I'll reinstall it?
<avihay> I installed some -dev packages that might have messed a bit with it
<genii-around> avihay: I think you probably just need the libglew-dev package installed for i386
<genii-around> eg: sudo apt-get install libglew-dev:i386     ( if your default machine is not i386 )
<avihay> genii-around: yes, that more or less fixed it (using 32bit os)(used synaptic) installed libglew1.6-dev instead of 1.5
<lordievader> Good evening
<ronalds> how can I change the color that is used in some kde apps
<ronalds> because it changes with window manager
<ronalds> for example clementine is almost orange in ubuntu, violet in xfce, blue in kde and openbox
<ronalds> how do I just this prefference
<ronalds> nobody?
<away> ronalds, you could try #kde
<beyti> #pisilinux
<|kira> Anyone know some stats on the userbase size of kubuntu? Is it the biggest ubuntu derivative?
<genii-around> |kira: Good question but not one I have an answer to
<michealPW> Hi, everyone
<michealPW> I'm using Kubuntu 13.04 with the latest updates and my laptop will not Dim the Backlight on the monitor, Turn the Monitor Off, or put  the laptop to Sleep.
<michealPW> I've varified the settings in the KDE Control Panel under Power and also by right-clicking on the Power Icon in my taskbar. Still, it doesn't seem to work.
<michealPW> Sleep/Suspend *does* work, however. When I click Sleep at the log-in screen or from the Kickoff launcher under Shutdown, Kubuntu properly sleeps and properly resumes from the sleep without any problem.
<michealPW> However, if I leave it idle, nothing ever happens.
<michealPW> Any ideas?
<bjrohan> For some reason when I expect my laptop to "timeout" and go to a lock screen it does, however when I move my mouse it jsut disappars, I want to to ask for my password. Any ideas where I need to look to get this to work as expected?
<user_-> various crashes of konqueror, others kde browsers and its applications installation manager do happens to you ??
<user_-> various crashes of konqueror, others kde browsers and its applications installation manager do happens to you ??
<user_-> and sites loading slowest
<user_-> compared to firefox
<user_-> kubuntu abandoned
<user_-> should i remove from partition
#kubuntu 2013-05-02
<user_-> fu kubuntu
<user_-> fu k ubuntu
<wxl> user_-: that seems like a useful suggestion
<user_-> to remove?
<user_->  various crashes of konqueror, others kde browsers and its applications installation manager do happens to you ??
<wxl> no the one you said after that
<wxl> my kubuntu's running like a dream
<wxl> could be a pebkac.
<wxl> by the way, repeating yourself over and over probably isn't too useful.
<Guest61722> s
<Guest34379> .login
<Guest34379> !BHT @HELP
<Guest34379> !bht @help
<hum4n1c1d3> hi
<hum4n1c1d3> does anyone know why the Epson CX5600 scanner doesn't works with xsane?
<hum4n1c1d3> kubuntu recognizes it, but is not working
<hum4n1c1d3> even as sudo or root
<|kira> Anyone in that situation where their most customizable DE is KDE... yet their KDE install is nearly stock unlike all your other DE installs.
<hum4n1c1d3> hell-o'
<hum4n1c1d3> someone alive here?
<|kira> The lack of talk might indicate a lack o broken things
<hum4n1c1d3> |kira: u think so?
<hum4n1c1d3> my scanner is death since I have kubuntu
<|kira> Well I found kubuntu buggy pre-12... works fine nowadays
<hum4n1c1d3> yup
<hum4n1c1d3> I tried every drivers, and several pages or tutorials...
<hum4n1c1d3> there is no much to do...
<hum4n1c1d3> what can I do with my epson cx5600? can you give me a gun?
<valorie> hum4n1c1d3: perhaps sell it and buy one that will work with your system?
<hum4n1c1d3> sell it? haha, by 20 pens? xD
<|kira> Does it work with network printing?
<hum4n1c1d3> the printer works, the scanner is the b*tch
<|kira_> Maybe you can trade it for an HP someone has lol
<lfain> Do anybody experience Thunderbird and Firefox freezing after upgrade to v.13.04?
<yossarianuk> ifain: no  - have you tried using a clean firefox profile ?
<lfain> no. the interesting thing is that both Thunderbird and Firfox are stuck at the same moment
<invariant> lfain, that's a well known issue.
<invariant> lfain, it is likely not related to your specific upgrade.
<invariant> lfain, there is a library which is used by both applications.
<invariant> lfain, if that library is stuck, both applications are stuck.
<invariant> lfain, Google should know the answer and if not you can always report a bug, but I am sure it has been reported before.
<lfain> I didn't find such issue reported in Google. Some people complained that Thunderbird is frozen and CPU consumtion is high. In my case the CPU consumption is 0%
<invariant> lfain, when you run 13.04 you are expected to know what you are doing.
<invariant> lfain, so, clearly someone messed up that library.
<invariant> lfain, but for a fix you would have to either wait or become an expert at debugging.
<invariant> lfain, just run 12.04 if you want to be able to do some work.
<user__> ..
<user__> why konqueror konq and application manager crashes many times in kubuntu?
<user__> and browsers is the weak part in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zhangxun> hello
<rickSalsa> any guys with problems changing resolution on k13.04 ?
<rickSalsa> when i go into systemsettings -> monitor; i only see options for screen saver
<FlowRiser> hey guys, i'm having a bit of a problem when trying to install kubuntu 13.04; I always get a fatal error regarding a certain grub-dummy package; I mention that i have a UEFI laptop (Asus K55VD)
<BluesKaj> rickSalsa, if it's a clean install, have you installed the recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers?
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser,^
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj: i don't think it's related to any of that, the "Try Kubuntu" option works just fine
<FlowRiser> i disabled secure boot and SRT
<FlowRiser> the same options i used when i installed Kubuntu 12.10 x64
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, do you still have the 12.10 install ? If so an alternative would be to upgrade to 13.04 over the 'net in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade , but make sure all your 12.10 packages are updated and aupgraded first as well as commenting any ppas in the sources.list
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj: sadly no, i reformated the hdd in order to try a clean install
<BluesKaj> ok , still got the live media usb/cd ?
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj: No, i only have one usb i can use
<BluesKaj> I assume 13.04 is installed and the grub error is happening at boot ?
<BluesKaj> oh , fails to install , sorry , that's an odd one
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj: actually, it happens during the installation; As far as I can tell, it does indeed install it properly (looking at the partitions created from my previous install attempts) but it's just the grub that does not install properly
<user__> why konqueror konq and application manager crashes many times in kubuntu?
<user__> and browsers is the weak part in kubuntu
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj: i'll try installing grub manually
<rickSalsa> BluesKaj it's an upgrade
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, in that case use your libe media to reinstall grub
<rickSalsa> and my card is intel
<BluesKaj> livemedia
<rickSalsa> and no drives show up in the app for proprietary drivers
<rickSalsa> drivers*
<BluesKaj> rickSalsa, make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<rickSalsa> BluesKaj: i found a workaround, it seems that in kde 4.10 there's a new app or widget to configure the screen settings, and that is not properly loaded from System Settings, I was however, able to load it from the kmenu and solve my problem
<BluesKaj> widget rickSalsa , what's it called , this would be good to know for future reference
<BluesKaj> ?
<rickSalsa> i dont know if its a widget or not, but when I before configured my resolutions from systemsettings, i can no longer do it from there, instead I searched for scree and an app called display configuration showed up
<BluesKaj> rickSalsa, think i found it , quick display configuration widget
<BluesKaj> it shows the same page display and monitor , in system settings , rickSalsa
<BluesKaj> as in
<rickSalsa> ah yes
<rickSalsa> it appears now here too
<rickSalsa> i think launching it manually fixed the problem with system settings
<rickSalsa> still quite buggy on my side, because i have 2 monitors, and in 1 of the monitors it doesn't show the options clearly
<rickSalsa> i still don't understand how I can disable one of the monitors as I could before
<rickSalsa> ok, found it
<rickSalsa> how to do it
<BluesKaj> wish I could help , I just use my TV , no dual monitors ,just one large one
<rickSalsa> thanks for all the help
<samskiter> hi single clicking the taskbar in google chrome causes the window to maximize or restore (ie toggles between them). this should be a double click. any idea how to fix?
<zacarias1> Hi. If I want to make a clean install of my system (say, to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04), what's the best way to backup my applications so that I don't have to download them all again and so that I don't forget important little apps?
<genii-around> zacarias1: Basically:  sudo dpkg --get-selections > selections    will make a file "selections" with current list of installed things. then on fresh box, sudo dpkg --set-selections < selections && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade       will reinstall all the same ones. You probably also want to save what's in the /etc directory someplace also since it contains all the specific settings for the apps. You'll still have to
<genii-around> download them from the repositories again because the versions from 12.04 to 13.04 are different anyhow.
<zacarias1> genii-around: Thanks
<lordievader> Good evening.
<wxl> o/
<Quest>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization      is it available for kubuntu also?
<MattQC> Hello
<MattQC> I am experiencing difficulty with installation.
<ahoneybun> Quest: not sure
<ahoneybun> should be as Kubuntu is Ubuntu with some different packages
<Quest> ahoneybun,  thx. last time i checked some years ago. it was not supported
<tyler__> supp
<tyler__> im not new to linux but i clould never get used to tar.gz files
#kubuntu 2013-05-03
<dartarrow> Hey guys, My battery meter doesn't thinks my battery is not plugged in after I wake from sleep. I'd like to  debug this, any idea how I'd start?
<dartarrow> acpi shows the battery though.
<Micdisc> ?
<Micdisc> Anyone here?
<dartarrow> its quiet
<Micdisc> Anyone know where to get a decent laptop to Ubuntu without spending a bunch? used would be fine as well
<Micdisc> wow, this has to be the quietest room I've been in with over 250 people in it
<artemio> Hello this is my first time in IRc Chat
<ahoneybun> I'm here
<zed_> o0
<OerHeks> old bug, i have not seen since 9.04, is back, headphone and speakers work together., awesome
<OerHeks> skype refuses to work .. ctrl + l to clear xchat is broken ...
<OerHeks> nvidia worked previously, now nvidia 310 is loaded but not in use.
<OerHeks> should i do a fresh install of kubuntu?
<OerHeks> background changes.
<fbc_> Could someone tell where I can find a link for Kubuntu amd64+mac?? Can seem to loacte them on the Kubuntu site.
<amingv> fbc_: Try here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<smartboyhw_> fbc_: We have Kubuntu 12.04.2 LTS amd64+mac images in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/
<bigbrovar> HI guys, just setup kmail for kubuntu 13.04 (clean install) and I found out after setting by office mail (based on rackspace) nothing shows in the inbox although mails in folders under the inbox are displayed but the inbox folder is completely empty
<bigbrovar> anyone having this issue?
<bigbrovar> The other day I saw a blog post where the kmail devs were complaining about  kmail bad reputation among users being a best on urban legend and a myth that is different from reality.. Well its because of stuff like this that I went to thunderbird in the first place. It just works no hassle.. I should not spend my time working trying to get my mail client to do what mail client are meant to do.. display mail.. I have to just let it out before I kill someone
<bigbrovar> for a ruined frustrating day
<noaXess> hello
<noaXess> does anybody use mmv for multi file copy? i need to make multi symlinks and mmv can do that.. but cant figure out the patters: source folder countains lot of files.. in the destination folger i need symlinks to the files in sourcefolder..
<noaXess> done with this example
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628534/
<Anubis> hi ! yesterday i installed the new version of kubuntu in a vm and when i entered in muon software center and selected sorted by rating i noticed that it doesn't work as expected. instead of ordering from greatest to lowest, for example, it mixed the results(eg.: in graphics section there was some app with 5 stars , then 4 1/2 stars and so on. instead of putting first the 5 stars app it displayed first the 4 stars app, then 5 star app, then 4 1/2 stars). i g
<Artakha> Anubis, i dunno about that but fyi your message got cut, there's a length limit ("then 5 star app, then 4 1/2 stars). i g")
<Anubis> ohhh
<Anubis> the last sentence was: i guess this is a bug.
<Anubis> sorry, i forgot there is a limit for messages
<Artakha> it's quite an obscure limit, irc clients don't tend to be able to know what the limit is and apply it to the input field
<noaXess> ha next.. have 500 pics, need to rename them but: orig name = 123_text_1.jpg, result shoud be 123.jpg.. so on renam remove pattern "_text_1"
<Artakha> noaXess, pipe it to sed s/text_1//
<Artakha> Anubis, hm. muon doesn't show ratings at all to me
<noaXess> Artakha: hm.. do it wiht mv file file | sed s/_text_1//
<Artakha> nono
<Artakha> echo the file name (so that the file name goes into output), pipe it through sed and save it in a var and use that
<noaXess> yeah.. got it. i hopw ;).. try
<Artakha> like f2=$(echo $file |sed s/_text//)
<Artakha> mv $file $f2
<noaXess> Artakha: simple and easy with rename: rename s/_text_1// *.*
<Artakha> ooh, never knew of that
<Artakha> this is useful
<noaXess> Artakha: found here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2372719/using-sed-to-mass-rename-files check first answer
<noaXess> Artakha: but anyway thanks.. you give me the right direction ;).. so..
<Artakha> yw :)
<noaXess> anybody hungry? .. i am.. let's do something against it.. enjoy your meal..
<noaXess> bbs
<bla_> hello
<bla_> I have this problem with the "digital clock widget": it always displays time as UTC even though I set the time zone
<Artakha> bla_, make sure you set the default time zone in the configuration dialog
<bla_> I did that
<bla_> is there a way to manually change it to UTC+2
<bla_> instead of setting it to "europe/berlin"
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> i have upgraded to 13.04 and for some reason in settings->monitors there is no more option to set up two monitors
<n8w> the only settings available is a screensaver
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sebastian> Hi, I'm on kubuntu 12.10 and kdesudo -- do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE prints "No new release found". is this ok?
<BluesKaj> sebastian, just , do-release-upgrade , why the -m desktop -f ?
<sebastian> BluesKaj: that's the command muon is executing. do-release-upgrade without arguments also prints "No new release found"
<BluesKaj> sebastian, don't use kdesudo for one thing , sudo do-release-upgrade in the terminal is sufficient
<sebastian> BluesKaj: just with sudo, it still says: "No new release found"
<Artakha> sebastian, try update software sources and upgrade everything first
<BluesKaj> sebastian, check muon , make sure Normal Releases is enabled in software sources , updates tab
<sebastian> BluesKaj: I've just checked. it is
<sebastian> Artakha: everythink is up to date
<BluesKaj> lin the Release Upgrade drop downm
<sebastian> yep
<BluesKaj> ok , run uname  -a
<sebastian> Linux sebastian-RC530-RC730 3.5.0-28-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 23 23:03:38 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sebastian> should be the latest kernel update
<Torch> maybe even cat /etc/issue ;-)
<sebastian> Torch: Ubuntu 12.10 :-)
<Authority> Kubuntu 13.04: After installing the proprietary nvidia driver, I no longer see plymouth and therefore do not see the prompt to decrypt my hard drive.  Any ideas on how to fix?
<BluesKaj> RC530-RC730 ??   the kernel 3.5.0-28 seems right
<BluesKaj> sebastian, ^
<sebastian> BluesKaj: an odd computer name :-)
<BluesKaj> I thought perhaps you had installed a newer kernel and that's why release-upgrade wasn't responding
<sebastian> is it possible to print some more debug output to the terminal, when executing do-release-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> sebastian, yes in pastebin , then post the url here
<sebastian> BluesKaj: well, atm, it is just printing "No new release found".
<BluesKaj> muonsetting must be interfering somehow , but I seldom use it or have it installed so I'm not sure what the problem is.
<sebastian> hm
<sebastian> strange
<BluesKaj> sebastian, try update-manager -d
<BluesKaj> then, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<sebastian> I'll need to install updata-manager. that's ok?
<BluesKaj> yes
<sebastian> update-manager did found something and requests a reboot
<sebastian> seems to be ok then
<vitimiti> o/
<vitimiti> I came here asking how to use skype in 13.04 version and now there's been an upgrade for skype. It is working pretty fine, from there on :)
<bd___> Hello everyone. What is the best Kubuntu release for fresh installation right now? 12.04 lts or 13.04? thanks
<smartboyhw> bd___: You want stability or new features?
<bd___> smartboyhw: 13.04 is not stable?
<bd___> smartboyhw: I would like to use kde 4.10 too
<jtate> after my upgrade to 13.04 my panel theme is messed up.  How do I reset it?
<jtate> I'm getting black text on a transparent background, which makes the text invisible when shown over a window with a black background.
<rosco_y> I've been noticing my CUP 1 System Load running unusually high (100%) the majority of time, while running two softwares today (Calibre and Clementine).
<rosco_y> I've also noticed that the drive where they are getting data from is spending a lot of time in a "disk sleep" state.  Does anyone know what I should do?
<rosco_y> well, I'm washing dishes, so I"ll be relatively unresponsive, but I'll be checking in every few minutes
<alesan> hi, I would like to add konqueror as file manager to the quick start area
<alesan> how do I do that? I do not see any konqueror icon in the K menu
<rosco_y> alesan: would it help to put it in your panel?
<rosco_y> (I don't know how to add it to the start menu either)
<zacarias>       Hi. I've been trying to load live cd's with 13.04 on my PowerPC mac. I've tried with Kubuntu and Lubuntu lice cd's. However, after the splash screen, booting freezes on a black screen with some messages, where the last one states "Stoping mount network filesystems".      The only thing I can do is to enter a terminal prompt with Ctrl+Alt+F1.      I currently have Kubuntu 12.04 installed on the machine, and that works well. I 
<BluesKaj> alesan, you have to install konqueror
<BluesKaj> or if installed typr it in te kmenu search then drag it to the quick start
<alesan> thanks :)
<Specialist> I just upgraded a Kubuntu 8.04 installation to 12.04 LTS and apparently something went wrong when creting the runlevel symlinks in /etc/rc.x. Is there an easy way to regenerate these?
<genii-around> Specialist: Did it complete OK from 8.04 to 10.04 ?
<Specialist> genii-around: yes, but that was some time ago. only the 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade broke things
<Specialist> the dist-upgrade ran out of disk space on /boot, so we completed the upgrade using apt-get dist-upgrade. atm there are no unconfigured packages left and dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a also went through without fixing things
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmm, some kinda bug going on with muon
<Whiskey`Wonka> im trying to isntall virtualbox and it says 'this operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not given' but it did not ask
<wxl> Whiskey`Wonka: you only have that problem with virtualbox or everything?
<Whiskey`Wonka> wxl: well its the first time its happened. i will find some package to isntall and see
<wxl> Whiskey`Wonka: try pastebinit. that's useful.
<wxl> (and small)
<Whiskey`Wonka> nope happens with all
<Whiskey`Wonka> a few days ago it was working fine, dont remember when exactly
<Whiskey`Wonka> i can see what is going wrong, its not asking for my password, why, i have no idea.
<wxl> if you kdesudo muon do ou have the same problem? can you install from the command line, e.g. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<wxl> you can do a quick error check with this:
<wxl> for f in /var/log/apt/*; do grep -i error $f; done
<wxl> if you see something, you might want to dig into the logs and see what commands caused the problem
<Whiskey`Wonka> eh
<Whiskey`Wonka> your for f returns fatal error: Could not open /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd.
<Whiskey`Wonka> and nothign else
<onai> hi everyone
<Whiskey`Wonka> kdesudo muon does let me install
<onai> I am trying out the new kubuntu 13.04
<onai> but I cannot get it to boot in secure mode
<wxl> for f in /var/log/apt/*.log; do grep -i error $f; done
<Whiskey`Wonka> root@Hydras:~# for f in /var/log/apt/*.log; do grep -i error $f; done fatal error: Could not open /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd. root@Hydras:~#
<Whiskey`Wonka> i do not get why its trying to open /proc/
<wxl> ah, so that's your only error. somewhere in those logs an error was thrown because of acpi
<wxl> which is straaaaaaaange
<Whiskey`Wonka> ls /var/log/apt/ history.log  history.log.1.gz  term.log  term.log.1.gz
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea ive got ACPI issues on this laptop
<wxl> ah
<wxl> well it's probably irrelevant
<Whiskey`Wonka> damn cpu fan doesnt work in 13.10
<wxl> grep -i exec /usr/share/applications/kde4/muon.desktop
<wxl> does that give muon %i -caption "%c" ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Exec=muon %i -caption "%c"
<wxl> strange that it doesn't call for privs right from the get go
<Whiskey`Wonka> i know
<wxl> but it could make sense. you don't need privs to search
<wxl> i'm thinking about this from a command line sense
<wxl> i never use the gui :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> right but as soon as you try to apply, it wants them
<wxl> apt-cache doesn't require sudo
<wxl> now that makes sense because the update && upgrade does require privs
<Whiskey`Wonka> i wouldnt but i was told that apt-get and muon do not work together and for some time apt-get was screwing up shit
<wxl> harumph that sounds like **** to me
<wxl> i'm running 13.10 and been only using apt with no probs
<Whiskey`Wonka> wxl: i dunno, apt was deff creating issues back when 12.04 came out
<Whiskey`Wonka> a clean isntall and never touch apt, it was ok
<Whiskey`Wonka> touch apt, depends hells
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i've been using apt and apt only since about 11.04
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, what version of kubuntu
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: 13
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, thats not a version
<Whiskey`Wonka> its 13.04
<Whiskey`Wonka> Raring Ringtail
<Whiskey`Wonka> ill reboot later tonight and see if that changes anything
<Whiskey`Wonka> linu is slowly turning into windows, windows is slowly turning into linux
<zacarias> Hi. I've been trying to load live cd's with 13.04 on my PowerPC mac. I've tried with Kubuntu and Lubuntu lice cd's. However, after the splash screen, booting freezes on a black screen with some messages, where the last one states "Stoping mount network filesystems". The only thing I can do is to enter a terminal prompt with Ctrl+Alt+F1. I currently have Kubuntu 12.04 installed on the machine, and that works well. I should add that the same problem has h
<wxl> zacarias: it appears your message was truncated. have you tried burning new cds and checking the md5 of the iso AND the md5 of the cd? have you ensured you burned at slowest speed/
<wxl> zacarias: not sure it's relevant but look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11407278
<zacarias> wxl: Actually, I didn't try burning new cd's nor have I checked the md5 of the iso and of the cd. But the cd's appear to be working. The computer boots from them, the splash screen with the "Kubuntu" and "Lubuntu" logo appears, but it just goes to the blank screen with the messages and then, nothing more happens. As for the thread, I think it's not quite the same problem.
<wxl> zacarias: well, one bit difference can mean something that boots right but doesn't act right
<wxl> zacarias: as for the thread i would at least try it.
#kubuntu 2013-05-04
<thermo> I am having an issue with connecting to wireless
<thermo> it connects to my network, but the internet doesn't work
<thermo> however, I have 4 other computers which all are working with internet
<thermo> I'm stumped, I've gone through for 2 hours of forum posts
<thermo> i think its nameserver issues
<thermo> but i am new to this and lost
<dundee> kubuntu 13.04 dolphin starting too slow + context menu takes long to appear. Any help please.
<dundee> anyone experience slow startup for dolphin in kubuntu 13.04?
<lier> sd
<lier> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi lier
<lier> = =
<lier> 我不会英语。。。。
<lier> smartboyhw: T T
<smartboyhw> lier: I speak Chinese
<smartboyhw> I am Chinese (AFAIK from Hong Kong)
<mustafa> hi
<smartboyhw> Hello mustafa
<mustafa> what is this chat room about, do people talk about here?
<smartboyhw> mustafa: Kubuntu User Support
<mustafa> oh thanks
<nova_> with Kubuntu 13.04 am I supposed to have Kscreen, or kde-workspace-randr?  I've somehow screwed up my ability to use multiple monitors correctly with Kscreen.  I think it started when I used Muon package manager to remove "residual configuration" that included kde-workspace-randr.
<nova_> Now I've restored some function by installing randr and removing kscreen...but now im bothered with prompts when i enable to disable another monitor.
<dundee> anyone experience slow startup for dolphin in kubuntu 13.04?
<dundee> Trying to get some help for quite some time now.
<ToPhEr0613> no issues with dolphin here
<ToPhEr0613> actually 13.04 has been running pretty quick on my machines
<dundee> ToPhEr0613: Everything is very quick except for dolphin.
<ToPhEr0613> I do however have an overheating issue on my laptop...threw together some parts to   make a cooling platform..5 cooling fans
<dundee> ToPhEr0613: The context menu for dolphin is also slow.
<ToPhEr0613> maybe on your system!
<dundee> ToPhEr0613: Dolphin has always been speedy for me. It was fast in 12:10
<ToPhEr0613> ok..not slow here...Im an ex windows user so anything thaats faster than windows is quick for me
<dundee> ok...LOL
<ToPhEr0613> 13.04 is definately quiicker than 12.10
<dundee> Definately. That is why I can't understand dolphin's performance.
<nova_> does the speed of dolphin have anything to do with devices you have connected?
<dundee> Because of this I spend most time on my ubuntu unity partition.
<dundee> nova_: I don't have any devices connected.
<nova_> mine starts in <2 seconds
<ToPhEr0613> as long as  it runs quick once its open ..for me thats ok i am running 9 devices on my network, I just fgured it was a bit of network lag
<dundee> nova_:  Mine starts in about 5 secs
<ToPhEr0613> about right
<nova_> yeah i would suspect any devices, mounted drives, network devices..whatever needs to be listed in "Places" as soon as it opens
<dundee> Before when I had 12.10 installed, it started in <2 seconds. Almost immediately
<ToPhEr0613> everything else running quick? might want to disable some animations and the indexing
<ToPhEr0613> gnome runs slow if installed on 13.04
<dundee> ToPhEr0613: Everything else runs fast. So I know its dolphin. Konqueror starts fast too.
<ToPhEr0613> i get the same speed for konqueror and dolphin..(initial launch takes a few seconds..Still faster than explorer)
<nova_> would starting it from a console tell you antying maybe?
<dundee> I know its not the effects as I disabled everthing and its still slow.
<dundee> When I start from the terminal I see this: QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
<nova_> yeah i get a few of those
<nova_> YOu said you have several network devices?
<dundee> nova_:  No, I have no networked devices.
<nova_> I would disconnect from the LAN completely and try it out
<nova_> pull the plug or disable the network adapter..maybe reboot..and give it a try
<nova_> one post im reading says "the cause is an useless (IMO) call to DNS service during startup process. So, the slowdown is the waiting time for DNS response. "
<fbc_> I had never really given KDE a shot before, but now since they've removed/disabled(however unintencional)  SAMBA CREDENTIALS in UBUNTU, I'm discovering how really awesome KDE is especially for us techy folks.
<BluesKaj> fbc_, KDE is very versatile and configurable , that's why i chose it over gnome many years ago.
<BluesKaj> and it was more familiar looking to us old windows guys
<fbc_> It's not as bloated as I thought it was going to be. Gnome feels more sluggish than KDE does.
<fbc_> Yeah, it is a bit more familiar.
<fbc_> I started with Windows 3.1.. Whew.. Almost can't remember what it looks like.
<BluesKaj> one can bloat kde very easily if autoremove and autoclean aren't run periodically
<BluesKaj> yeah , old W 3.1 was my first experience with pcs on the job
<BluesKaj> we were a bit behind the curve technology-wise
<fbc_> Yeah, I can almost remember having to instal IPX, NETX for the novell servers that usd to be in fashion at the time. Connecting to BBSes on my 2400 baud modem with Telex(?), and using debug  to low level format my MFM and RLL controller with debug g=c800:5. Boy those were the days.
<BluesKaj> too many short forms ...you lost me :)
<nova_> yeah I tried Ubuntu...never liked gnome..and don't much care for Unity either
<fbc_> I'm sure there are people here that know what I'm talking about. We can't be all 15 year olds.
<nova_> yeah I remember those terrible days too
<BluesKaj> didn't take long to find ljnux/kubuntu after buying a home desktop type pc after retirement and then it became my hobby
<BluesKaj> unity is probly a good desktop if one takes the time to figure out it;s quirks , but Ican't br bothered . KDE is much more straight forward
<fbc_> I use mine everyday for work. I love being able to do things in linux that just confound the average windows user.
 * BluesKaj stares at the KB
<fbc_> I had someone the other day that was amazed I could connect to an Active Directory Windows share and pull all the files. hehehe
<BluesKaj> windows is more of a tool for those who don't want to involve themselves in OSs
<nova_> I'm optimistic that MS will entirely destroy windows and their grasop on desktop PCs
<nova_> grasp*
<BluesKaj> android is a game changer I think ...doubt we'll ever see anything from it for the desktop tho
<fbc_> nova_: Yeah, I believe that eventually they will deminish their market share in the personal pc market, but retain corporate marketshare.
<nova_> not sure id want a pc that works like a phone
<fbc_> nova_: The PC marketshare will be retained by gamers and warcraft users.
<nova_> yeah the gaming industry is goign to kill that though
<ToPhEr0613> thats called windows 8...(stay away) Thats what caused me to switch to linux completely
<nova_> I stopped play wow...no one plays..you can't fill raids..the peopel that do play are SO BAD most of the time
<nova_> playing**
<ToPhEr0613> gamesare for xbox or ps pc's do work and require knowledge
<nova_> on linux?
<nova_> I'm hoping Steam for linux does well
<BluesKaj> managed to get extfsd to work on W7 with read/write access
<ToPhEr0613> this will help you fix everything!   http://nedmartin.org/v3/amused/engineering-flowchart
<fbc_> nova_: I stopped playing a while ago, but I'm thinking of getting back into it. My kids are starting to want to be with friends more.
<fbc_> nova_: Yeah steam really ticked off Richard Stallman. I really don't get his issue with it. I think more people jumping on the linux band wagon is good.
<BluesKaj> I mean access to the liinux partitions on this pc
<fbc_> BluesKaj:  You mean EXT3/4 right?
<valorie> richard stallman is about GNU, not linux as such
<BluesKaj> no EXTFSD, fbc_ o...it works with ext4 if you use the force read/write option
<ToPhEr0613> anyone ever hear anymore on the unix linux lawsuit??what ever happened?
<BluesKaj> ToPhEr0613,  never heard a thing about that
<fbc_> ToPhEr0613: Nope I haven't.
<fbc_> ToPhEr0613: The last one I heard about ws this one: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/04/google-loses-linux-patent-lawsuit-implications-for-android.html
<ToPhEr0613> unix was suing linux for using unix code..is that cleared up?
<fbc_> ToPhEr0613: Who owns the rights to unix now? SCO? Did ATT labs sell it?
<ToPhEr0613> i thought it was sco
<audio> o.O
<audio> whats the trick to installing xp on my 2nd HD with kubu raring on first? i formatted 2nd to ntfs. and the installer still wouldnt take it
<nova_> how can one sue linux...does someone run "linux"?
<valorie> I thought sco was dead in all but name
<ToPhEr0613> http://www.informationweek.com/sco-threatens-to-sue-all-commercial-linu/9901350
<ToPhEr0613> last i heard!
<fbc_> audio: You will need to make a grub entry.
<nova_> oh like redhat
<audio> fbc_ well i'm not really worried about booting win .. it just won't install, and never ran into this before
<ToPhEr0613> audio: just use virtualbox
<audio> hm, i'll give that a shot , thx
<fbc_> ToPhEr0613: Yeah, that's going to affect redhat and such. I don't think it will affect our community.
<nova_> did you partition and format with the xp installer?
<audio> i did
<audio> and also tried with gpart
<nova_> hdd or ssd?
<audio> it still didn't meet wins requirements for some reason
<audio> hdd
<ToPhEr0613> hope not , cause i have no intentions of giving up kubuntu
<nova_> sata?
<nova_> or ide?
<audio> sata
<nova_> configured in bios as such too?
<audio> ive had win 8 and kubu, win 7.. just can't get xp to work
<audio> yuo
<audio> yup*
<nova_> yeah i cant imagine why...ive had tons of issues with te 7 installer but not xp
<audio> i tried with a default boot partition , ive tried with whole disk.. i donno
<audio> ya exactly
<nova_> it formats ok but fails when copying?
<audio> lol.. never had this one before
<fbc_> Anyone having problems with 13.04? I'm still on LTS and I'm considering going to 13.04. Any problems?
<audio> nope, all is successful
<audio> so it says
<nova_> could it be the media?
<BluesKaj> Windows likes to be the first OS on amy HDD , because it looks to install mbr on the first 512bytes  on the hdd
<audio> it just gets to the option to pick the partition i want
<ToPhEr0613> as far as I can see it runs perfect on all my pc's, now I they need to rrelease a vversion for tablet and smartphone to the public
<BluesKaj> usually on /dev/sda
<audio> it says its good to go, but when i hit next it says doesnt meet the requirements
<audio> but it's plenty big enough,, it says it only needs 17k or so
<audio> im tryin 150g
<nova_> yeah xp isnt very big
<audio> nah the disk is fine.. its a legit copy..  works on my desktop
<audio> and the hd im adding to is empty
<audio> don't make no sense ;\
<nova_> well empty..but theres a MBR on it right?
<audio> ya
<audio> i meant no other os
<audio> sry
<BluesKaj> just put Windows on the first partition and you should be ok
<nova_> i know in the past ive put linux on a drive...and had a hell of a time tryign to get windows to accept its use afterwards
<audio> yea but even without an MBR on a drive.. it should still install fine
<audio> thats just booting it afterwards
<audio> i had a nice lesson with that on efi n dual booting win 8 awhile back lol
<audio> twas fun
<fbc_> Anyone having problems with 13.04? I'm still on LTS and I'm considering going to 13.04. Any problems?
<audio> none that i've ran into..
<fbc_> I might do the release upgrade tonight then.
<BluesKaj> fbc_, 13.04 is running fine here , finally
<nova_> there was a problem with the plasma panels..something bad happened with the default bar at the bottom
<audio> i'd do a fresh install , but thats just me
<nova_> i didnt notice as mine is on the left side
<nova_> thats what i heard anyway.....no problems with 13.04 here
<nova_> and i did a dist upgrade and it went ok
<nova_> audio: im wondering if windows wants the mbr and boot secotrs and what not to look right ebfore itll install
<nova_> before**
<audio> possible.. i'm trying to look up default partition requirements now
<BluesKaj> I'm actually on 13.10 atm ,and theonly issue I have is FF freezing the odd time
<BluesKaj> keeping the 13,04 install as my fallback of course
<ToPhEr0613> oooh the saucy salamander
<audio> you have your drivers installed?
<BluesKaj> yep
<audio> word
<ToPhEr0613> alot of changes?
<nova_> audio: is the disk youre installing to setup as the boot disk?
<BluesKaj> not too mkuch yet , but's early days still
<fbc_> I was gonna use 13.10 because 13.04 did not have a amd64+mac installer.
<nova_> in bios
<ToPhEr0613> they need to add features so you can attach files from a network drive and save to a network drive
<nova_> also..speakign of drivers....xp didnt include sata drivers
<audio> o.O
<nova_> did you press f8 to insert your floppy disk
<audio> i did not
<nova_> do you have a floppy drive
<audio> right after the license agree screenr ight?
<audio> nope
<audio> laptop xD
<audio> damn
<nova_> you need to grab nlite and slipstream an install disk with sata drivers
<audio> poo
<nova_> its not hard
<audio> outta disks
<nova_> head the to pc manufacturers site and look for sata drivers, specifically the...i think its F6 floppy actually
<nova_> slipstream it to a bootbale usb driver perhaps
<nova_> drive*
<audio> i think i got a vista disk floatin around here somewhere
<nova_> eww
<audio> agreed
<audio> but im not gonna install it
<audio> gonna use the disk xD
<nova_> once you have the f6 floppy drivers..you use nlite to make a copy of the xp install disk..you tell it about the drivers..set whatever options you like and tell it to make an iso
<nova_> i assume you can drop that iso on a fat32 formatted usb drive
<nova_> and boot from it
<audio> hmpf
<nova_> though there might be more to doing that
<audio> actually
<nova_> the alternative is set the HD controller to IDE mode in bios and lose performance
<nova_> you could also use this method to test to see if the drivers is indeed the problem
<nova_> nlite = win though
<audio> ya
<nova_> you can slip in any other drives you want too..latest nvidia drivers..whatever
<nova_> drivers**
<audio> even for linux?
<nova_> no nlite is specifically for xp
<audio> ah ok
<nova_> not sure if it has to be run on xp to make a disk or not
<nova_> probably any windows
<audio> i gotta make an iso off this disk
<audio> hey what do ya know
<audio> this lil readme / instructions on here says sata ready
<audio> hmpf
<audio> it has both 32 n 64 also
<audio> werd
<nova_> oh on the installer?
<nova_> xp disk i mean
<audio> ya
<nova_> its not one of those terrible "black edition" releases is it?
<audio> naw
<audio> pc store's burnt disk
<audio> has boot repair n shit too
<audio> oops "crap*
<FloodBotK1> audio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nova_> OH NOW YOU DID IT
<audio> xD
<nova_> so its a legit retail style copy?
<audio> yessir
<audio> hm
<nova_> ok then...install virtualbox or vmware for linux..install an XP virtual machine..good time to verify the media does work..use said VM to install nlite and create your own custom xp disk
<ToPhEr0613> ubcd might help out
<nova_> there is some generic sata drivers i think..but i know they didnt help me any when isntalling windows 7...i had to use a f floppy driver even on 7
<nova_> f6 floppy*
<audio> really
<audio> weird
<audio> i've never had that prob
<nova_> so whatever has been slipped into your still might not be good enough
<audio> ya
<nova_> yeah 7 has given me lots of trouble
<nova_> it didnt like my new ssd right out of the box..until i booted off another drive and repartitioned it and reformatted it
<audio> oh ya
<ToPhEr0613> nova was this a bare bones build system? most manufacturers are using a hidden boot partition for emergency rrecovery
<nova_> like i said easy way to verify that its a sata driver issue is to switch the controller to IDE mode in the bios temporarily
<nova_> yeah custom built
<nova_> brand new sandisk ssd
<audio> hehe
<audio> brb ima try installin
<ToPhEr0613> and xp runs on ssd? never tried jus wondeerring
<nova_> it should though its not optimized for how ssd words
<nova_> i wouldnt recommend it
<nova_> you would have to make sure to disable prefetching and defragging and whatever else kills a ssd
<ToPhEr0613> i wouldnt attempt it xp is outdated...fine for virtualbox but as a side by side install?
<ToPhEr0613> then again microsoft would have to pay me to use their os now!
<nova_> im not sold on this ssd thing anyway...random acces is stellar but sequential reads are slower than my fake raid 0
<nova_> i run 7 with vmware running kubuntu
<nova_> overall i like 7..but it has its quirks
<ToPhEr0613> xp in vpc ( i rarely use it though ...for phone roms)
<nova_> the free xp mode?
<ToPhEr0613> 7 was ok 8 disappointed me...wasted my $ then switched to kubuntu
<nova_> yeah im not going near 8..sounds like a disaster
<ToPhEr0613> it is
<nova_> but ms has a pattern
<ToPhEr0613> its a cellphone os
<nova_> windows millenium, vista, now 8
<nova_> they screw up in between good releases
<ToPhEr0613> yep maybe next version will be ok
<nova_> exactly
<nova_> just sit on 7 for 8-10 years like you did xp
<ToPhEr0613> thats why all these companies are just now getting off xp and going to 7
<nova_> they probably still sell XP
<nova_> and hate that they do
<ToPhEr0613> i still get updates on vpc
<nova_> yeah until 2014
<smartboyhw> nova_: That's why I switched to Ubuntu/Kubuntu. 8 is a conplete crap
<ToPhEr0613> i thought they stopped supporting xp?
<nova_> soon
<smartboyhw> ToPhEr0613: Soon, March/April 2014
<ToPhEr0613> lol
<smartboyhw> 8th April, 2014: End of Windows XP
<nova_> i tried that xp mode vpc thing....its such a dinosaur....then i found you can jsut install xpmode without vpc and then import it into vmware....works like a champ now
<nova_> vbox probably does the same thing
<ToPhEr0613> im not licensed for vmware...if its free its for me
<nova_> vmware is free
<nova_> vmware player
<nova_> confusing a bit because it used to only "play" a vm not create one..but now it does both
<ToPhEr0613> o i was looking at the vmware desktop client on their site...was a trial
<nova_> vmware workstation is their premium version...its a bit different
<nova_> but player does quite a bit and is free
<ToPhEr0613> looking for it now
<nova_> ive used both..i decided i liked vmware more than vbox
<nova_> it had alot to do with the drivers supporting opengl
<ToPhEr0613> gotta  love that its always opengl junk
<nova_> without opengl you lose alot of the kde eyecandy
<nova_> if my windows dont wobble im taking my ball and going home
<ToPhEr0613> i know but its always an issue with opengl
<nova_> yeah..i think now both vbox and vmware have it fixed on their end
<nova_> kde 4.10 screwed it up again..but theres a way to foce it back on
<nova_> by setting an environment variable
<nova_> here's how to get "xp mode" working in vmware http://blog.zeltser.com/post/15781390680/windows-xp-mode-for-vmware-virtualization.
<nova_> the example is vmware workstation but the principles are the same
<valorie> folks, can we keep the discussion here on kubuntu?
<nova_> sorry we drifed from kubuntu
<valorie> you are welcome to discuss windows etc. on #kubuntu-offtopic
<nova_> if it helps we were discussing how much cooler kubuntu is than windows : D
<Audio> Word
<Audio> Found the serv n chan first time on phone lol
<valorie> hah
<Audio> Xps installin ;D
<Audio> Found there drivers in the cd nova
<nova_> oh cool
<Audio> Oh well ofc
<nova_> so i had a question hours ago..about kubuntu even.  I was screwing around again and i used muon package manager to remove "residual configurations", which sounded like leftover junk I didnt need.  one of the things removed was "kde-workstation-randr"...i recently dist upgraded from 12.10 and it makes sense that randr wouldnt be necessary now as theres a new "kscreen" doodad.  Yet somehow I screwed up my ability to enable a
<nova_> second monitor with vmware
<Audio> Im only installing to Fox some nvidia drivrr probs on this monster lap top
<Audio> Oo
<Audio> No clue about vm nevrr use out
<nova_> I've managed to restore the ability to enable a second monitor as it existed in 12.10..which wasnt ideal as it pops up a windows asking me if i want to configure stuff.
<Audio> I dual n tri monitor on kde tho
<nova_> this would be equal to plugging in or unplugging a monitor
<Audio> Ya
<nova_> kscreen was supposedly added to make it seamless and easy
<Audio> Kde was the only distro I could ever get true dual monitors with diff desktops n multi panels on stable
<Audio> On top of that was using nouveou drivers
<nova_> i think it was working out after the dist upgrade...I only noticed it having problems after removing randr completely
<Audio> Was dope
<smartboyhw> Audio: Kde is a desktop environment, not a distro. Kubuntu is a distro
<valorie> you might try running kde-jockey and see what is available to you
<Audio> Ya I gave up on up upgrades long ago.. always clean install 4 me
<valorie> KDE is actually a community which makes the software
<valorie> :-)
<Audio> Ya u know embassy I meant.. I'm on a phone and smoking some amazing hash. Forgive me
<Audio> What
<Audio> ;)
<nova_> i dont think my problem is a driver problem...as it is a VM..but i did try both vmware proprietary drivers and open-vm-tools from the ubuntu servers
<Audio> 68 percent woot
<nova_> i know kscreen is a bit new
<Audio> Ya its def not driver related
<Audio> Its you deleting stuff xD
<nova_> ive tried remving ranr and installing kscreen..installing both...removing both...
<nova_> yeah im sure it was me being reckless
<Audio> Have you tried fresh install?
<nova_> but comeon..."residual configuration"...its even sounds grimey
<Audio> Lolol
<Audio> Ima have to crash course myself in using vm.. never had A reason to
<nova_> im pretty sure a fresh install would fix it..but id have so many other things to tweak to get back to where i am
<nova_> just jump in and try it..youll like it
<Audio> Copy ur home settings folders
<nova_> using both 7 and kubuntu on the same pc at the same time..sharing folders and files no problem...using either monitor..or both monitors
<nova_> copy and paste works between oses
<Audio> Nice
<Audio> Ya I got droid air and quite a few comp s
<nova_> you can run all your comps on one comp at the same time : D
<Audio> Mhm
<Audio> S beam man
<nova_> hmm?
<Audio> I can slkide or Swype a file or what ever from one monitor top the other and wala
<Audio> Slide
<Audio> But ya I wanna play with it anyway
<Audio> Sounds good if ur not on a network
<nova_> i had messed with linux on and off for many years..but when i discovered virtualization I realized I can actually use linux and its not a pain
<Audio> Heh
<nova_> what do you mean if youre not on a network
<Audio> Well all mine n wifeys computers ate all shared thru out network
<Audio> So if I wanna share or send files I just click/send to name
<Audio> Share screens.. stream w/e
<nova_> i recall seeing something like that...but it relies on netwrok transmissions to send the screen from pc to pc right?...like VNC or a remote control program
<Audio> Kinda.. and some times
<Audio> I can share that way.. go google android air and kies air
<Audio> Airdroid I mean
<Audio> Sry
<Audio> Its also set up like s cloud/ server.. I can be in town at the bar or some thing and access my pcs
<Audio> A
<Audio> And stream musoc from home.. or share n take videos n pixs
<ToPhEr0613> Audio I just setup a 3tb nas that works thaat way
<Audio> Nicee
<ToPhEr0613> take a pic and it will auto upload
<Audio> Ya.. if im in my house or close it uses blutooth kinda..
<Audio> Makes xfering a lil faster
<ToPhEr0613> hp officejet printers work similar to that too hpeprint
<Audio> We had a few old school gate ways and just turned them into a big server
<Audio> Ya same thing
<nova_> the last mobile phone I owned was a StarTak : /
<Audio> Hehe
<Audio> Galaxy s3 n htc one here
<ToPhEr0613> same here audio
<Audio> Love my s3
<Audio> Nice
<valorie> again: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<ToPhEr0613> yep did you mood it
<ToPhEr0613> sry
<Audio> Im shovin the wide thru an eclipse n java crash course for droid dev
<Audio> Root ya
<Audio> Sry val
<Audio> Nice install was successful.. ty for the driver reminder nova
<valorie> don't be sorry; move the conversation
<punit9462_> hey...is it possible to have ubuntu/kubuntu on samsubg galaxy ace  ? ...
<valorie> punit9462_: we're working on phones and tablets
<nova_> theres an ubuntu for android in the works
<Audio> Ya
<Audio> Their still workin on the os
<valorie> testers and developers welcome
<valorie> see #plasma-active for the KDE bits
<valorie> and #kubuntu-devel for getting kub on devices
<Audio> Hope does that kde on win 8 coming along val?
<Audio> Id it stable yet
<Audio> Is
<ToPhEr0613> waas asking about that before val, I saw it on the page, will it be open to hoome users and will we need root access
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> I just know where the experts and testers hang out
<darkstar28> #brasil
<Audio> I'm edition on my s4 to arrive .. then I'll test n help out
<Audio> Heh lucky u
<Audio> Waiting +
<ToPhEr0613> anyone know if netflix or hhulu supports kubuntu?
<nova_> hulu works...
<Audio> Hulu desktop n tv?
<ToPhEr0613> hulu plus?
<nova_> though there are some drm issues with a couple shows that i know of
<valorie> hmmm, I thought there was a kde-win channel, but I guess not
<Audio> Disnt they stop supporting desktop ?
<ToPhEr0613> i have the hulu plugin for xbmc
<Audio> O nice
<nova_> I just use the site itself
<ToPhEr0613> but its not the plus plugin
<Audio> Im always breakin my xmbc lol
<ToPhEr0613> lol that needs fixing, xbmc is slow in kubuntu 13
<Audio> Ya.. and I switch from touch screen to non and their themes are one or the other
<Audio> So it tends to mess up on me
<Audio> I keep veerin off topic my bad
<Audio> I'm a go get a drink I'll be back
<nova_> you have to add "in kubuntu" to the and of everything..just like you add "in bed" to the end of every fortune cookie fortune, in kubuntu.
<ToPhEr0613> lol
<Audio> Lol
<Audio> Crap. Whats ghe grub update cmd
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Audio> Audio update-grub o
<ToPhEr0613> wow look it's chuck norris...in kubuntu
<Audio> Lol
<valorie> he needs some duct tape
<ToPhEr0613> lol'
<ToPhEr0613> ..watching traffic..in kubuntu
<Audio> Dang forgot how xp ran with 8gb tam lol
<Audio> R
<ToPhEr0613> audio ur gonna get scolded iin kubuntu
<Audio> Im on kubuntu lol
<valorie> not scolding, just asking to keep this to kubuntu support
<Audio> They was  just helpin me dual boot xd
<valorie> we have #kubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<ToPhEr0613> im dual booted to offtopic in kubuntu
<Audio> What's thr chan name
<ToPhEr0613> Kubuntu Off-Topic
<ToPhEr0613> kubuntu-offtopic
<ToPhEr0613> sry
<nova_> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<nova_> oops.
<nova_> how do i join another channel
<nova_> nvm...shhh
<audio_fm> im in there
<audio_fm> xD
<dishantp> hi, i have a doubt related to inheritance in c++!
<dishantp> , i want to access an object of ,say class1 defined in class 2, from class 3, any way to do it?
<tsimpson> dishantp: ##c++ is a better place to ask
<dishantp> i know, c++ redirects me to ##overflow
<tsimpson> you need to be registered and identified with NickServ to join it
<tsimpson> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dishantp> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang>  /join #freenode dishantp
<Whiskey`Wonka> wxl: if i run muon in cli, i get this error QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<basse> hi, i am running Raring, and i have laptop with external monitor plugged into it. so it's dual monitor setup. i've set the big external monitor as "primary" because i want programs to pop into that primarily ..
<basse> problem is, next time i boot the computer without the monitor plugged in, after login the laptop goes black. as if "only one monitor detected, let's use what is set as primary". .
<basse> can this be? or do i have something wronly set.
<Whiskey`Wonka> basse: yea that can happen. shouldnt but does. try your monitor switch buttons (Fn + F5 often but check for your laptops)
<basse> Whiskey`Wonka: i tried.. everything
<Whiskey`Wonka> basse: then you will need to remember to reconfigure every time
<basse> Whiskey`Wonka: sadly i only managed to log into kde after getting to home to my extra monitor.. this used to work just fine before, it's new behavior.. but i just have to live with it for now.. so i set laptops display as primary for now
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea
<Whiskey`Wonka> im trying to remember if i have had that issue but i always keep my laptop as primary
<basse> Whiskey`Wonka: well i have these extra sessions thingys now that i'm working with.. so in log in i don't choose "plasma desktop" but i have "dual setup" and "single setup" just incase..
<basse> i managed the day at work with fluxbox.. but you know.. it's not the same :)
<fbc_> Hi guys how can I remove the transparent back ground on my calendar? I recently upgraded to 13.04.  Can't seem to locate where to remove this.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<zebedee__> afternoon all
<lordievader> Hey zebedee__, how are you?
<zebedee__> I am good thank you for asking
<zebedee__> hope your well too
<lordievader> zebedee__: I am doing good :)
<zebedee__> glad to hear it
<zebedee__> just going through my usual weekend punishment of learnig linux - lol
<lordievader> Learning Linux ain't punishment, it is fun :)
<zebedee__> lol depends on your outlook - I just get frustrated  but keep coming back
<zebedee__> but the good news is kubuntu seems to have now cracked my three screen problem
<lordievader> zebedee__: With what are you having problems?
<zebedee__> all I need to do now is get the change permanent
<zebedee__> using xrandr I have set vga2 to be 1920x1200
<zebedee__> but each time I log in I have to redo it
<zebedee__> reading through the forums (and not speaking geek well enough) I just get lost and nothing seems to apply to my setup when I go looking round the directories
<lordievader> zebedee__: Going through the SystemSettings program doesn't work?
<zebedee__> no because when I first start kubuntu it does not know my TV/Monitor can display such a high resolution
<zebedee__> and I get given 1204x768
<lordievader> zebedee__: Thats an odd resolution. Anyhow what video-card are you using?
<zebedee__> 1st screen is fine at 1920x1080  2nd screen is fine at 1680x1050  they both run off my nvidia card fitted in a slot   tv/monitor runs off onboard intel chip
<lordievader> zebedee__: Ah yes that is quite tricky. What you could do is put the xrandr commands in a script and let that script run when you login to your KDE desktop.
<zebedee__> and yet I cant find a simple tutorial to show me that
<zebedee__> I know the xrand r commands to run
<lordievader> zebedee__: Could you pastebin those for me?
<lordievader> !paste | zebedee__
<ubottu> zebedee__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zebedee__> ok two ticks please
<zebedee__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632557/  << I think I did it right
<zebedee__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632565/  <<<< and that is xrandr  output
<lordievader> Haven't done xrandr in a while, but your missing the line where you set your tv to the resolution.
<zebedee__> its the --addmode vga 2 line
<zebedee__> that bit makes it work
<zebedee__> --newmode tell it screen res to use
<lordievader> zebedee__: This script should setup your tv/monitor correctly. Add it to the login scripts I'd say: http://paste.kde.org/737606/
<zebedee__> thank you for the info lordievader - I will now go and read up how to do that :D
<zebedee__> its the one think I love about kubuntu - the community is awesome
<zebedee__> its one of the things - lol
<lordievader> zebedee__: Systemsettings -> Startup and Shutdown
<zebedee__> there are plenty more :)
<zebedee__> ok - lets see if I did it right - back soon I hope :)
<rosco_y> whenever I access one of my hard drives, it goes to sleep and one CPU 1 pegs up to 100%, does anyone know what is happening here?
<rosco_y> I'm using LTS, and it feels like this happened after the most recent kernel  updates
<rosco_y> I don't know what they were
<rosco_y> and I'm only guessing
<rosco_y> there are two kworkers,  kworker/0:1 and kworker/1:0, in the Process Table whos CPU % (in System Monitor) reports "disk sleep"
<rosco_y> It happens even when I do an find . or a du on it
<zebedee|2> Hi Lordievader
<zebedee|2> I am back but not on kubuntu
<zebedee|2> the script worked great - thank you
<zebedee|2> but I was having problems with usb  mouse would not work
<rosco_y> does anyone know what "kworker" is?
<zebedee|2> so I could not click in this screen to type
<zebedee|2> annoyingly all usb working fine here
<lordievader> zebedee|2: Welcome back, is that related to a wrong placement of desktops?
<zebedee|2> not that I was aware of - none oe the use hubs lit up and whilst keyboard worked - plugged into main machine - mouse did not
<zebedee|2> good excuse to buy new usb hub   these ones are 7/8 years old now
<lordievader> zebedee|2: Ah yes that does point in the direction of the hub ;)
<zebedee|2> but the screen worked superb - thank you
<lordievader> zebedee|2: No problem, glad I could help.
<zebedee|2> and it must be intermittent problem as working fine now here in the W place
<zebedee|2> will have a nother session tomorrow - thanks again
<lordievader> zebedee|2: :)
<zebedee|2> bye for now
<RamchandraApte> hello, sound isn't working (it's using dummy output). (I think a restart might fix it but I want to fix the root of the problem) alsamixer says cannot open mixer: no such file or directory
<RamchandraApte> (when I run alsamixer, it outputs "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory")
<anonymity> hey guys i need your help ... i installed kubuntu 13.04 on my notebook i just bought ... so everything is working except sound on my inbuild boxes
<NePk_> I've a problem too, I can't execute .sh files, it executes with "gedit".
<NePk_> But yesterday, i could
<anonymity> open it in a terminal and type sh ./whatever.sh   for example
<NePk_> I can't
<NePk_> I've already do it. It isn't work. (Sorry for my english, i'm french).
<anonymity> ok is the file set   chmod u+x  ?
<anonymity> is the first line simliar to #!/bin/bash ?
<NePk_> Yes, and yes
<NePk_> :/
<anonymity> what have u changes since yesterday?
<anonymity> changed*
<anonymity> tried to execute it as root ?
<NePk_> I've installed Ubuntu 13.04 and PlayOnLinux (wine).
<anonymity> type  the word bash into a terminal  and then try again to execute
<yahyaa> just installed Evolution, and for some reason it wont connect to my gmail account
<anonymity> what does your terminal say ?
<yahyaa> can someone help please
<NePk_> bash: ./home/bastien/Bureau/monfichier.sh: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<NePk_> Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type = Any files found
<Artakha> /home
<Artakha> not ./home
<Artakha> ./home would imply a directory named home in the current directory
<NePk_> ah !
<anonymity> yes :)
<NePk_> if i just write /home/bastien/Bureau/monfichier.sh
<NePk_> nothing happens
<NePk_> but if i write '/home/bastien/Bureau/monfichier.sh'
<NePk_> monfichier.sh is launch on gedit.
<Artakha> then it probably executed and printed nothing
<Artakha> further you shouldn't enclose commands with quotes anyway, and finally, you said you installed ubuntu 13.04, did you install kde on it or should you be using #ubuntu instead?
<NePk_> I was on Ubuntu 12.10, and I accept the update to 13.04
<NePk_> If i
<NePk_> fail
<anonymity> hi guys :)  i bought a dell r17 se  some days ago and well .. sound was not working @ all .. because of several config changes in /etc/modprobe.d/*  files  and /etc/pulse/* files i could at least make the subwoofer work ... can anyone tell me how to make the frontboxes work too ?
<anonymity> anyone?
<pillar> I need help
<pillar> I have a tar ball to install driver using ubuntu 12 and don't know what to do
<andresrtm> hello
<pillar> first time here
<andresrtm> same for me
<andresrtm> i'm exploring and maybe can resolving questions
<andresrtm> :)
<BluesKaj> pillar, why a tarball ?
<BluesKaj> pillar, where did the driver come from ?
<BluesKaj> pillar, check the kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers for installing the recommended driver for your kubuntu version
<pillar> using ubuntu 12.04 am I in wrong channel
<anonymity> hi everyone ... i have some serious problems with my soundoutput on dell r17  .. well i first i had no sound at all over the inbuild soundboxes and after some configuring with snd-intel modell=alc269-dmic    and some other stuff i got the subwoofer working
<anonymity> but the front speakers arent working
<anonymity> can anyone help me pls
<anonymity> dont wanna go back to windows :D
<BluesKaj> pillar, this is the right channel for kubuntu support of all versions
<pillar> k
<BluesKaj> anonymity, did you run, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , in the terminal
<pillar> any idea what I need to do to install  HD100C_12.10.tar.gz
<BluesKaj> pillar, first of all what is that driver for, graphics card or ?
<anonymity> BluesKaj   modprobe says nothing
<BluesKaj>  anonymity , good that means the driver/ module loaded prperly
<anonymity> ok
<anonymity> BluesKaj  do you have a clue what i could do about it ?
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer and turn all nthe output ctls up to at least 90%
<BluesKaj> anonymity,^
<anonymity> did it
<BluesKaj> anonymity, what output are you using to feed your speaker system in system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference
<BluesKaj> use the test button to check which soundcard settings work
<BluesKaj> output settings that is'
<anonymity> due to my changes on the configs i use simultaneous output to internes Audio Analog Stereo
<anonymity> it works for the subwoofer
<anonymity> all other devices dont work
<BluesKaj> pillar, install unp , then do unp /path/to tarball file  in the terminal
<BluesKaj> anonymity, which configs .../etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ?
<anonymity> i added options snd-hda-intel model=alc269-dmic    and  options snd-hda-intel model=ref
<anonymity> well im not really sure if those are the ones i need , at least they got the subwoofer working properly
<anonymity> i tried   model=dell    aswell  but no soundoutput with that
<BluesKaj> anonymity, the first setting is for a microphone input , the second isn't proven to work , try changing it to , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , to make the soundcard default for all devices
<anonymity> change model=ref    to index=0 ?
<anonymity> ok i test that and i will come back soon
<pillar> k
<BluesKaj> pillar, install unp , then do unp /path/to tarball file  in the terminal
<pillar> please explain unp
<BluesKaj> !unp
<BluesKaj> unp extracts mostr compressed files like tarballs etc
<anonymity> ok nothing changed :)
<pillar> i just found the unp cmd line
<BluesKaj> anonymity, how are you speakers connected to the soiund card ?
<BluesKaj> your
<anonymity> what do you mean by that ? they are inbuild speakers
<BluesKaj> oh a laptop
<pillar> does unp do the same as winrar
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> anonymity, did you try the phonon settings again ?
<pillar> ok
<pillar> I have a folsed
<pillar> folder
<BluesKaj> also , anonymity , install pavucontrol , it helps make you sound output settings stick
<pillar> named XI100XE
<pillar> no what
<BluesKaj> pillar, ok look for a file that ends in  .run
<BluesKaj> file extension  .run
<pillar> in the XI100XE folder are three folders  Bin, include, Source
<pillar> where do I look
<BluesKaj> pillar the .bin file is the install file for the driver , is there a readme file ?
<anonymity> hmm well i guess i need to try more thinks.... thank u BluesKaj so far :)
<pillar> in the "include" folder are 3 more folders common Drivers OSAbstract
<pillar> no
<pillar> 5 files ending in .o
<pillar> in the source folder their are 3 folders and a Makefile file
<pillar> DIRS = 	OSAbstract 	
<pillar> Drivers/XI006AEPRO	\
<pillar> Drivers/XI100XE		\
<pillar> Drivers/XI102XE
<pillar> all:
<pillar> 	for d in $(DIRS); do (echo Building $$d; cd $$d; $(MAKE) all; cd .. ); done
<BluesKaj> pillar , open a terminal , chmod +x nameoffile.bin , then, ./nameoffile.bin ..the fist command is to make it executable , the second should install it
<pillar> I will try
<BluesKaj> the terminal has to be in the file location path
<sithlord48> im currenly upgrading from 9.10->13.04 on a 600Mhz athlon w/ 192MB of ram.. can't wait to see if kde4.10 runs better.
<pillar> the name of the extracted tar ball is XI100XE in that folder are Bin  include Source is the correct command  chmod +x XI100XE.bin  ?
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, doubt it , not enough memory
<sithlord48> BluesKaj: oh yea it should be fun.
<BluesKaj> pillar, yes
<BluesKaj> pillar, then ./XI100XE.bin
<pillar>  chmod +x XI100XE.bin resulted in chmod: cannot access `XI100XE.bin': No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> pillar you have to cd to the file location folder
<pillar> I thought I was in it
<BluesKaj> or open a terminal in the file location
<pillar> how
<BluesKaj> the default location in terminal prrompt is /home/user
<pillar> in the gui?
<pillar> what I do because I am new to this is drag the bin folder into a terminal window and it shows me the path
<pillar> '/home/gary/Downloads/XI100XE/Bin'
<BluesKaj> right click where folder is located , choose actions >open terminal here
<pillar> no actions
<pillar> terninal in gary@UB-Linux:~/Downloads/XI100XE/Bin$
<BluesKaj> yes , now, ./XI100XE.bin
<pillar> not working
<BluesKaj> which means?
<pillar> chmod +x XI100XE.bin resulted in chmod: cannot access `XI100XE.bin': No such file or directory
<anonymity> BluesKaj  im back again :) ....  setting   snd-hdn-intel index=0  instead of  model=ref  mutes subwoofer  = no sound at all
<BluesKaj> pillar, did you run that in the folder terminal ?
<pillar> i am in /home/gary/Downloads/XI100XE
<pillar> the ls command displays  Bin, Include, Source folders
<pillar> cd Bin
<BluesKaj> anonymity, did you set you your soundard output devices in phonon yet?
<anonymity> yes
<BluesKaj> and pavucontrol ?
<anonymity> set everything to high  and tested it ... subwoofer works fine
<BluesKaj> what's everything/ where ,
<BluesKaj> ?
<anonymity> @ pavucontrol  every speaker is set to max volume
<pillar> it is not working
<BluesKaj> sorry anonymity you have to tell exactly what settings , "everything" means nothing to me
<pillar> gary@UB-Linux:~$ cd /home/gary/Downloads/XI100XE
<pillar> gary@UB-Linux:~/Downloads/XI100XE$ ls
<pillar> Bin  Include  Source
<pillar> gary@UB-Linux:~/Downloads/XI100XE$ chmod +x XI100XE.bin
<pillar> chmod: cannot access `XI100XE.bin': No such file or directory
<FloodBotK1> pillar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pillar> gary@UB-Linux:~/Downloads/XI100XE$ ls
<BluesKaj> pillar, then just look in the XI100XE properties and make the file executable , then run the .//XI100XE,bin file in the terminal as I posted above
<BluesKaj> anon , well i'm out of ideas , do some more research on your particular laptop , most of the ideas I've tried usually work ...reboot after setting pavucontrol usually works
#kubuntu 2013-05-05
<rosco_y> I'm running 12.04.2 LTS, thinking of trying 12.10 (or 12.13?)  Does anyone have opinions on whether I should do a clean install, or upgrade?
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone running virtualbox on 13.04? im having usb issues
<rosco_y> Whiskey`Wonka: how is 13.04 otherwise?
<Whiskey`Wonka> rosco_y: having a muon permissions issue every so often and a toshiba cpu fan issue
<Whiskey`Wonka> else its the same as 12.10 i wwas running
<SonikkuAmerica> A Muon permissions issue?
<Whiskey`Wonka> ahh, virtual box usb is lack of group permissions
<Whiskey`Wonka> SonikkuAmerica: muon decided to not ask for the user password and generated a error 'operation failed due to a lack of permissions' or some such
<SonikkuAmerica> You /are/ in vboxusers at least, right?
<Whiskey`Wonka> SonikkuAmerica: i posted in here about that yesterday
<SonikkuAmerica> Try running it with kdesudo.
<Whiskey`Wonka> SonikkuAmerica: no, my user is not, when vbox installed it failed to make that change where it does on other platforms
<Whiskey`Wonka> SonikkuAmerica: yes runnign muon with kdesudo solves that
<SonikkuAmerica> Other platforms... um, I had the same trouble with both Unity and XFCE
<Whiskey`Wonka> my convo yesterdaay was with wxl, maybe he still have the exact error
<Whiskey`Wonka> SonikkuAmerica: i did not have that issue on 10.x or 12.x, only on 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo usermod -aG vboxusers $YOURNAME ], where $YOURNAME is your username.
<SonikkuAmerica> *if you didn't already
<SonikkuAmerica> It seems to be the only solution thus far.
<Whiskey`Wonka> SonikkuAmerica: a reboot solved it for me
<SonikkuAmerica> *shrugs* Que funciona, funciona.
<Whiskey`Wonka> if it comes back i will try that
<SonikkuAmerica> (That [which] works, works,
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<SonikkuAmerica> *.)
<Whiskey`Wonka> SonikkuAmerica: yes i know
<rosco_y> Whiskey`Wonka: ty.  I've been running LTS, but lately having a problem with kworker hogging the cpu, so I'm thinking of trying something else for awhile.....
<Whiskey`Wonka> rosco_y: well all my issues (other then the cpu fan) have been solved. virtualbox is a failure of the package to add my user to the vboxusers group
<Whiskey`Wonka> the fan issues /does/ upset me as it works find with the live cd and with 12.10 where i came from
<bigbrovar> Is anyone having this issue with kmail https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284172 where the inbox is empty but not the sunflowers under it
<ubottu> KDE bug 284172 in general "Kmail does not correctly recognize some IMAP-Inbox-Folders" [Normal,Reopened]
<ek> Can someone here please assist me in getting my wireless device unlocked from RF-Kill?
<ek> I've tried everything I can possibly find in the forums and such and nothing has worked.
<ek> I thought maybe installing backports of the driver would help, but during installation the wifi card worked fine.
<ek> It just seems to be permanently locked now...
<DouglasK> Quassel IRC client lets you have a monitor pane that monitors traffic from all channels that you're in.  Is it possible to do this with Konversation too?
<fbc_> Does anyone know of a bug with Dolphin that causes the SPLIT button to take forever.
<rd13812> i get random freezes on kubuntu 13.04 any body can help me?
<valorie> rd13812: you might run htop, and see what is causing the freezes for you
<rd13812> no its complete freezes  when even harddrive stops
<valorie> ok, but with htop you can see what is taking up more and more of your memory, or whatever is causing it
 * valorie has no freezes
<valorie> is it a power problem?
<valorie> power supply?
<valorie> bad hard drive?
<valorie> etc.
<goodtime> someone could have forked bombed you rd13812
<rd13812> what is that?
<goodtime> it happened to me once
<rd13812> i use windows also with no problem
<goodtime> its a simple command that freezes your pc
<goodtime> yeah its for windows lol
<goodtime> once they have your ip its all over and easy todo
<valorie> anyway, "random freezes" can't be solved by us
<goodtime> works on any os realy
<goodtime> even linux
<valorie> you need to get more information to figure out what is happening
<goodtime> wiki fork bomb if you can
<rd13812> i dont see anything happening in logs before freezing
<goodtime> yeah sound like it
<goodtime> try changeing your ip
<goodtime> then reboot
<rd13812> my ip is not static and i have changed it but still i get freezes
<goodtime> hmmm its another issue then good
<goodtime> fork bombs are bad news
<rd13812> another question while i am here: why dolphin show my filename with not english  character wrong but nautilus shows them right
<everest> !list
<ubottu> everest: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Doyle> Hey. Just upgraded to 13. The Display and Monitor panel is blank. What can I do to fix it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bushmann> hi, has anyone of you ever experienced the following error when trying to launch pulseaudio?
<bushmann> pulseaudio: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpulsecore-3.0.so: undefined symbol: orc_program_new_from_static_bytecode
<heinkel_111> hi
<heinkel_111> I have installed puTTy and Xming on my windows 8 machine
<heinkel_111> putty works fine, I have set up login with private key and so on
<heinkel_111> Xming also works, from my putty ssh terminal I can start for example dolphin, konsole and some other programs I have tried
<heinkel_111> how do I start a full kde client on the pc ?
<heinkel_111> I tried startx but the message was that I did not have the right permissions
<heinkel_111> uhm, maybe I should clarify -- I have one server running linux kubuntu
<heinkel_111> the windows machine with putty and xming should be able to function as a thin client to the kubuntu server
<heinkel_111> but I cannot figure out how I should start the kde desktop
<BluesKaj> HI all
<heinkel_111> by the way, libreoffice applications seem to work a lot better this way than the kde applications this way
<heinkel_111> but that is just a note
<heinkel_111> Floodbots are flooding my display
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, yeah , too many ppl with poor connections
<n8w> hey
<n8w> im tryin to install kubuntu 13.04 but everytime when i try to create swap partition in the manual mode..the setup fails with > the attempt to mount a file system with type swap in...
<n8w> at none failed
<BluesKaj> n8w, how many primary partitions do have on the drive , 4 primaries is the maximum
<BluesKaj> swaps are primary
<n8w> BluesKaj: 1 primary(w7) the rest of them r logical
<n8w> BluesKaj: so im tryin to install kubuntu /,/home and swap on the logical partitions...anythn wrong with it?
<BluesKaj> n8w, it's supposed to work , but I've never tried a swap as logical
<BluesKaj> didn't think extended partitions allowed a swap , but you can always create a swap file within your OS and they work fine
<Cenbe> Holy cow, what's with the FloodBot?
<Cenbe> Fresh install of Kubuntu 13.04; Dolphin starts up painfully slowly (a minute or more). How can I diagnose this? The rest of the system seems fine.
<BluesKaj> !ops , flodbots are going crazy here
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smartboyhw> !ops | The FloodBotK bots are getting crazy
<ubottu> The FloodBotK bots are getting crazy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj: ^
<coz_> heu guys, anyone know where the krita splash screen is located? I need to change that darn thing :)
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, yeah , i forgot the |
<FlowRiser> hey guys, do you know any nice HTML ide that plays nicely with kubuntu ?
<Pici> kate?
<FlowRiser> I`m looking for some kind of a WSYG editor too, i`d like to see in real time what I do
<arulmagi> hello there
<FlowRiser> arulmagi, hi there
<georgelappies> hi all, is it posibble to downgrade the kernel on 13.04?
<FlowRiser> georgelappies, yes it is
<georgelappies>  I have been having kernel panics in 13.04 a lot, they all seem to stem from kms_kernel_helper
<georgelappies> thanks FlowRiser
<georgelappies> how would one go about doing that?
<georgelappies> never got them in 12.04 or 12.10 -> so that leads one to beleive that something in the new kernel is doing this. It happens in Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<georgelappies> so it is not kwin that is causing this, it must be the kernel it self
<FlowRiser> georgelappies, i suspect it would involve building your own kernel and chrooting into your os O.o It`s too bothersome for me
<BluesKaj> georgelappies, just remove the kernel , but make sure the older one works ok first
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, not necessary to build a your own kernel
<georgelappies> BluesKaj: I dont have an older one, this is on a fresh install of 13.04
<georgelappies> how would I install an older one and test it?
<FlowRiser> georgelappies, you have two options, either just install 12.10 that has an older kernel or build an older version and chroot it into your os
<BluesKaj> georgelappies, clean install , hmm , give us some details about your problem , does your system boot for example ?
<georgelappies> BluesKaj: it boots and works perfectly. Kubuntu 13.04 is BEAUTIFULL!
<georgelappies> but, for no reason every so often I will go to a full console black screen with the last text on it:
<georgelappies> Kernel Panic: kms_kernel_helper
<BluesKaj> I've had kernel panics before then the next boot is ok , it can be intermittent , georgelappies
<georgelappies> this happens on Ubuntu and on Kubuntu, yeah it is intermittent but bad
<BluesKaj> I have to ask , have updated/upgraded/dist-upgraded /
<BluesKaj> ?
<georgelappies> it means I cannot trust my machine to be unattended i.e. let it seed files etc
<georgelappies> it is a new clean install
<georgelappies> well, when the kernel panic strikes the cpu usage goes up, I can hear how the fan in the laptop start to spin up
<BluesKaj> no matter, sometimes updates/upgrades are necessary even after clean install
<BluesKaj> when available of course
<georgelappies> so if I leave my machine over night and sometime during the night the kernel panic strikes I may burn out the laptop, if it was a desktop it is a different story
<georgelappies> yeah, it is updated to latest
<FlowRiser> if you can boot into your system, then maybe it will work to sudo apt-get install <kernel version> <kernel version headers>
<BluesKaj> kernel panic hits during use , that's odd ...usually happens on bootup
<FlowRiser> then it`ll ask for kernel version at the grub menu
<georgelappies> jips, during use for no reason i.e. it will do heavy stuff for long without crash but then sometimes while typing or moving mouse or just looking at the screen it will throw a panic
<georgelappies> thanks FlowRiser, will install
<georgelappies> different question, what is the recommended method to start dolphin as root? using sudo dolphin creates files in users directory that root has to delete again
<BluesKaj> georgelappies, don't fool around with fixing a kernel this sounds very serious and I think a total reinstall is the best cure , you may spend days tracking this down
<BluesKaj> kdesudo dolphin , never use sudo with guis
<georgelappies> thanks BluesKaj
<FlowRiser> yes, i agree ... never do that; you risk deleting your whole /etc folder by accident then having to reinstall *whistles away*
<Cigam> hello all. I was wondering if anyone on here knew how to connect intel widi in kubuntu? I am downloading this firmware here, but not sure if its for making it work in linux. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3227&DwnldID=20919&ProductFamily=Wireless+Networking&ProductLine=Wireless+Technologies&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Wireless+Display&lang=eng
<BluesKaj> georgelappies, I sugges you also download a new kubuntu image , the one you have may be corrupted
<Cigam> The only file that I may try downloading is this file that is for win7 and win8 but I am not sure if it will work in wine or if it has to be windows in a virtualbox. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3227&DwnldID=22016&ProductFamily=Wireless+Networking&ProductLine=Wireless+Technologies&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Wireless+Display&lang=eng I have thought widi worked in  linux but after more searches I can barely find wi
<smartboyhw> Cigam: What's widi? You mean wi-fi?
<Cigam> widi - wireless display a way to display your computer screen on a tv with the apropriate adaptor and I have a netgear push2tv connected to my tv
<smartboyhw> Cigar: Drivers never work on Wine
<smartboyhw> So probably not.
<smartboyhw> You can tru.
<Cigam> ugh.. then I guess I will have to virtual boot my win7 or win8... does anyone know if linux has a feature capable of doing it?
<Cigam> or besides the intel widi is there something else that works similar?
<BluesKaj> widi=wifi I assume
<BluesKaj> oh that widi ?
<Cigam> its a separate wifi connection to transfer the display, similar to how you have a wifi connection on wireless keyboards, but this wifi transmits your computer display
<BluesKaj> :)
<dan_fulea> hi, please help me with the pasting tool, i am editing in emacs, shell (maxima, sage, pari/gp), sublime-text and konsole, firefox, and there is a huge chance that a copy does not paste... is there any chance to ensure that the last item in that scissors icon is also pasting?!
<dan_fulea> (this is a main point for moving to something else, where there is no copy+pasting chaos)
<ed986787678> plase help, how to I set the default kubuntu  openvpn client to reconnect after it disconnects? no I dont want to connect automatically when kubuntu starts only when connected manually in case internet goes down
<ed986787678> ?
<dan_fulea> hi, please help me with the pasting tool, i am editing in emacs, shell (maxima, sage, pari/gp), sublime-text and konsole, firefox, and there is a huge chance that a copy does not paste... is there any chance to ensure that the last item in that scissors icon is also pasting?!
<dan_fulea> it is clipper, or klipper, or something like this, i get mad while copying with Control+C or Shift+... from one terminal, then going to the hidden lower bar, getting the Klipper-Clippboard tool to show up, going to the most upper entry, hitting it, then going to emacs and yanking it
<n8w> hey
<dan_fulea> any text editing user around here?
<n8w> i have made a list of installed software as dpkg --get-selection > list, but when i try to tun dpkg --set-selection < list i get : dpkg: warning: package not in database at line 1057 for all appz in the list
<n8w> ok perhaps i should mention that the list has been created on kubuntu 12.10 and bein restored in kubuntu 13.04
<avihay> dan_fulea: there are two clipboard systems. you can ask klipper to merge them for you:
<avihay> right click klipper->Configure klipper->general->selection and clipboard -> Synchronize contents of the clipboard and the selection
<avihay> I never tried it, so I can't say how well it works. but there should be a way to get the clipboard contents and the selection contents independently in all programs
<avihay> It also sounds like there's an issue with your workflow
<ToPhEr0613> .
<casa> Buenas
<casa> Quisiera saber si ya arreglaron el Bug con el splash plymouth del kubuntu 13.04 ?, porfavor
<BluesKaj> !es |casa
<ubottu> casa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<casa> Gracias BluesKaj :D
<BluesKaj> da nada , casa
<BluesKaj> err de nada
<aleval> ciao
<rd1381>  why dolphin show my filename with not english  character wrong but nautilus shows them right
<dan_fulea> avihay :: thank you a lot ! this works now for me as i expected and saves my life! The help is highly appreciated! (Maybe one should install the clipper with the synchronized default of the two. It was the only reason i would have installed something else on the HD 6m ago. For me it is no need of two clipper spaces.)
<Walex2> rd1381: perhaps different locales/regionalization settings?
<Walex2> rd1381: check on the command line with 'locale' and in KDE in 'system settings>Common appearance>locale'
<veryhappy> hey guys, got a problem while trying to setup kmail, i assume it's a bug, but i'm not sure what i've done that it always shows the same error, it says: KMail - Timeout trying to get lock, any ideas?
<Walex2> veryhappy: perhaps there was a crash previously
<rd1381> Walex2	: my country in use is iran
<rd1381> but language seeting in us
<Walex2> rd1381: but in both? And what is the encoding?
<rd1381> ?
<veryhappy> Walex2: nope dude, was setting it up for the first time, then it actually can't already complain... btw: kmail 4.8.5 on Kubuntu 12.04 Kernel 3.2.0-41-generic amd64
<rd1381> encoding off what?>
<Walex2> rd1381: also, in which filesystem are you looking for those filenames
<rd1381> i mount with utf8 the ntfs drive
<Walex2> rd1381: encoding: UTF-8 for example.
<Walex2> rd1381: ahhhh
<Walex2> rd1381: the NTFS drive is not necessarily in UTF-8 then, or your environment then is not in UTF-8.
<rd1381> i dont think its mount error options because asi said nautilus shows it right
<Walex2> rd1381: what happens in a command line?
<rd1381> LANG=en_US.UTF8
<rd1381> LANGUAGE=
<rd1381> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF8"
<rd1381> LC_NUMERIC=en_US
<FloodBotK1> rd1381: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rd1381> LC_TIME=fa_IR
<Walex2> rd1381: I was asking whether using 'ls' from the command line shows you the filenames as you would like them
<rd1381> ls shows it right
<rd1381> even though terminal is not a very goot rtl emulator
<rd1381> but the filename is in rssian
<rd1381> Тройняшки
<Walex2> rd1381: BTW there is no standard for encodings on IRC, but I use UTF-8 :-)
<veryhappy> rd1381 Troinzashki?
<rd1381> ls shows the filename right
<veryhappy> sorry y was supposed to be y
<veryhappy> not z
<veryhappy> Troinyashki
<rd1381> though filename is in russian and not a rtl language dolphin shows it wrong
<Walex2> rd1381: in what way Dolphin shows it wrong? missing characters? characters as rectangles?
<rd1381> Тройняшки: this is the correct one
<georgelappies> mmm, is there no way to rollback the qtcreator version on 13.04 to the one using qt4? this Qt5 one still needs a lot of integration into kde
<Walex2> rd1381: in general "wrong" is not a very useful description :-)
<rd1381> oh
<rd1381> never mind
<rd1381> its seems to have been fixed
<rd1381> i didnt check it after the last restart
<veryhappy> problems don't fix themselves automatically you should check where the error was
<rd1381> i think it had to do with this
<rd1381> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636251/
<rd1381> and the fact that i changed locale from kde and it affected gtk apps somehow ( smplayer would open rtl) and then in fixing that i somehow messed it up (by editing/etc/default/locale) though i expected better from ubuntu
<rd1381> i would update locale and in next restart it would be gone again
<rd1381> i dont remember exactly what i did but its fixed thank God
<veryhappy> rd1381: nice you could fix it
<rd1381> thank you
<veryhappy> can someone tell me the name of the program that is connected to the calendar located in the clock that's built in into the kde bar?
<veryhappy> ok thanks gotta go
<lammerix> hello everyone
<lammerix> I need some help with kmix
<lammerix> is there someone who can help me?
<lammerix> cooome on
<lammerix> at least tell me where do i find help?
<lammerix> i guess im invisible
<lammerix> was kann man dazu sagen........
<BluesKaj> you've been here for 2 mins ..have some patience , lammerix
<lammerix> do you think waiting will bring some results?
<BluesKaj> most of the time it does
<BluesKaj> now what's happening with kmix ?
<lammerix> I cant get my mic working. I found a solution, but can't implement
<lammerix> can I paste a link here?
<BluesKaj> no more than 3 lines
<lammerix> http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2005/09/30/if-you-cant-record-using-a-microphone-on-the-cmi8738-card-under-linux/
<BluesKaj>  alink works , yes
<lammerix> kmix allows you to set the “Mic As Center/LFE” property to “false” using the GUI.
<lammerix> I can't get this done
<BluesKaj> alsactl store is only used to save the alsamixer settings , and save them if thy're correct
<lammerix> Im new to linux, I didn't even tried the firs method with alsactl store
<lammerix> is slsactl store some kind of software? if yes, how can I install it?
<Artakha> it's a commandline program for setting alsa controls
<Artakha> "1. run “alsactl store”" means run it on the command line
<BluesKaj> use the konsole / terminal for the aslactrl store command
<lammerix> trying
<Artakha> "2. edit /etc/asound.state. Set “Mic As Center/LFE” to “false”." /etc/asound.state is a configuration file, you'll need root priviledges for editing it
<BluesKaj> but if you don't have alsmixer setup correctly that command won't help
<BluesKaj> asound is no longer used
<lammerix> and what is used now?
<lammerix> Artakha, im trying to do that now
<lammerix> ~$ edit/etc/asound.state. Set "Mic as Center/LFE" to "false"
<lammerix> bash: edit/etc/asound.state.: No such file or directory
<lammerix> sorry, wrong info
<lammerix> lammerix@lammerix-desktop:~$ sudo alsactl store
<lammerix> Home directory /home/lammerix not ours.
<BluesKaj> lammerix, do you know about alsamixer ?, open it in the terminal by typing alsamixer , then use F4 to bring up the capture ctrls
<lammerix> yeah, i guess asound didn't work, trying alsamixer
<BluesKaj> raise the volume with the arrow keys and UNmute with M key
<lammerix> root@lammerix-desktop:/home/lammerix# alsamixer
<lammerix> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<lammerix> should I write that into terminal without anything else?
<BluesKaj> ok to install alsamixer , sudo apt-get install alsabase alsa-utils , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> oops alsa-base
<lammerix> E: Unable to locate package alsabase
<BluesKaj> lammerix,^
<lordievader> Good evening.
<BluesKaj> put hyphen in between lammerix , sorry my mistake
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<lammerix> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<lordievader> How are you doing, BluesKaj?
<lammerix> he's not doing so well, it's hard with linux dummies
<lammerix> so I have alsa-base installed, but can't open alsamixer
<BluesKaj> ok , it's been along day here ...between running around for wife  setting stuff up in the back yard
<BluesKaj> ok what does aplay -l output in the terminal, pastebin the output
<lammerix> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<lammerix> No protocol specified
<lammerix> xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<lammerix> card 1: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
<lammerix>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBotK1> lammerix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lammerix>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<lordievader> !paste| lammerix
<ubottu> lammerix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lammerix> okay, I got it
<BluesKaj>  , open the kmenu>computer>systemsettings>multimedia>phonon>device preference , lammerix, there should be list of a devices to choose for your default soundcard
<lammerix> I see them
<BluesKaj> pass the cursor over them and choose the C-Media , if that's the card you want to the mic input for
<lammerix> I chose it
<cp> lammerix: as your "recording" device?
<lammerix> i click on recording, then on CM8738 Analog Mono, then on defaults
<lammerix> I guess i need a restart, will be back soon.
<afiefh> Hi, I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 today, and my sound stopped working. trying to open alsamixer gives me "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory", veromix only displays a dummy output
<quandtum> is your audio HDMI by chance?
<lammerix> I guess restart didn't help, still can't open kmix
<afiefh> quandtum: nope, it's a normal old 3.5mm
<afiefh> 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
<quandtum> hmm, then I'm not sure.  I know the kernel in that is not working well with audio (but I think only HDMI).  The solution is to ppa the dev kernel or what I did was boot with a previous kernel, you could try that and see if it helps.
<BluesKaj> can you see kmix in the panel system tray ?
<BluesKaj> lammerix,^
<afiefh> BluesKaj: I have removed kmix from my panel in favor of veromix, however running kmix manually only shows a dummy device
<afiefh> oops sorry, thought you were talking to me
<lammerix> I really can't believe it!! it was in front of my eyes from the start!
<lammerix> I just needed to open that mixer on panel en unmute it!
<BluesKaj> I'm fairly experienced with audio output settings and what's required to make them work , inputs not so much , however do you have the CMedia pci card enabled in the bios , lammerix
<lammerix> anyway, I learnt few things . 1. it's not always acutally hard 2. few new commands:)
<BluesKaj> afiefh, I'm not familiar with vermix at all
<BluesKaj> er veromix
<cp> lammerix: When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.  ~~ Sherlock Holmes, The Sign of Four Mistakes are always initial. ~
<lammerix> thank you BluesKaj, did it.
<afiefh> BluesKaj: it's a neat plasmoid that allows you to control volume per application. Highly recommended
<lammerix> cp do you watch Scherlock on bbc?
<BluesKaj> well i would if I needed it afiefh
<cp> lammerix: nope :), I mean I could, I just don't :)
<afiefh> sorry
<lammerix> it's not that bad:)
<BluesKaj> lammerix, so your mic is working now ?
<lammerix> it does, thank you
<BluesKaj> cool
<lammerix> okay, now it my turn to help someone else:) see you later
<BluesKaj> lkater :)
<BluesKaj> ok that's it for today ...later
<l_r> hello
<l_r> someone must explain me what an activity is in kde? i have three lights next to the K menu
<valorie> l_r: activities are groups of pages and/or applications you often use together, for say work, programming, banking, planning a vacation, etc.
<valorie> you can use multiple desktops within each activity if you like
<l_r> oh
<l_r> interesting
<valorie> more sophisticated than just using multiple desktops
<l_r> valorie, maybe a demo on youtube can show its power
<valorie> yes, there are some
<valorie> I'm sure a search of KDE Activities will show them
<valorie> there is a kde channel as well, I think
#kubuntu 2014-04-28
<Etriaph> G'day folks
<Etriaph> Does anyone have any good experiences with nepomuk?
<DarthFrog> No.
<NekoChan> I don't even know how it works :P
<DarthFrog> It's been replaced in 14.04 by baloo.  We'll see if things improve.
<NekoChan> It does however, make excelent cheesecake
<DarthFrog> Now that I didn't know.
<NekoChan> don't ask, I actually somehow got nepomuk to make cheesecake, by somehow interfacing with an arduino
<NekoChan> Even I don't know how I did it
<DarthFrog> Too bad, that'd be a useful contribution to Open Source (Open Sauce?).  :-)
<NekoChan> True, true
<NekoChan> I would have licensed it under the Apache License though, if nobody minds
<Etriaph> I'm having some issues figuring out how to make use of it
<Etriaph> It's nice that I can tag files and the Tags shows up in Places (most of the time) but I want to search with it with KRunner and... I don't know how
<Etriaph> There's a KRunner plugin for it but it gives no indication as to what the keyword is
<Alakulihal> hello... how to change proxy in kubuntu?/
<Etriaph> Alakulihal: In System Settings go to Network Settings, Proxy is the first item you can configure.
<Alzabo> hello
<dhq> hey people is there anyone from portugal ?
<valorie> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<valorie> dhq: ^^^
<dhq> valorie: i dont speak portuguese but i need someone from portugal
<valorie> You might find them there, though
<valorie> it's rather early Monday morning there, however
<dhq> valorie: well i will try thank you so much ... however your not from portugal are you ?
<valorie> no, sadly I've not even visited
<valorie> a friend lives there now, but he's not on IRC
<dhq> valorie: :) ok thanks
<valorie> yw
<hafiz> masih kagak bisa
<lordievader> Good morning.
<salsero|2> good morning
<lordievader> Hey salsero|2, how are you doing?
<salsero|2> good you?
<lordievader> salsero|2: Doing good too :)
<salsero|2> you a kiwi?
<lordievader> salsero|2: The fruit kiwi? Perhaps I am.
<salsero|2> i mean newzealander
<hateball> a kiwi bird
 * hateball pets lordievader 
<lordievader> salsero|2: Hmm, no I'm not a bird.
<salsero|2> lol
<hateball> oops, didnt notice this wasnt -ot :o
<luc4> Hello! Anyone here using dual monitor?
<luc4> With 14.04.
<hateball> !anyone | luc4
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> !someone
<hateball> oh come on
<hateball> luc4: What is the real question here?
<luc4> hateball: I'm noticing that some contextual menus are shown in the wrong screen... So I just wanted to know if I'm the only one experiencing that or not.
<hateball> luc4: I only use clone myself, but with that info someone else might know
<pnunn> Yes, I'm using dual monitors luc4
<luc4> pnunn: any issues with contextual menus?
<pnunn> Not having any issues with that. luc4, Having problems with compositing crashing on X restart though.
<pnunn> or Kwin crashing anyway. What exactly are you seeing?
<pnunn> afk luc4. Will be back later if I can help at all.
<lethu> luc4, are you using the os graphic driver or a proprietary one ?
<salsero|2> luc4: me
<eizo> my krunner doesn't calculate stuff anymore, how can i fix it?
<eizo> nvm it's ok
<luc4> lethu: I'm using X.Org X Server -- Nouveau display driver.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lethu> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lethu
<lethu> luc4, try the command --> Xrandr --output CRT1 --primary
<lethu> luc4, where CRT1 has to be your primary monitor identifier
<lethu> luc4, this way you set the primary monitor in X
<luc4> lethu: yes, I already set it. Anyway, after switching a little now the issue only happens with Skype. I can live with that.
<luc4> I hope it will work after reboot...
<lethu> luc4, ok
<luc4> lethu: thanks anyway!
<lethu> luc4, yw
<nick___> hello
<luc4> Hello! I installed Kubuntu 14.04 on a new pc and I notice that in the System Monitor the network history is always 0 for my eth0 despite there is actually activity. Anyone else who notices the same?
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<silv3r_m00n> the "Install default wallpapers" option in desktop settings, what package is it going to install ?
<lordievader> !info kde-wallpapers
<ubottu> kde-wallpapers (source: kde-wallpapers): set of wallpapers for the KDE Plasma Workspaces. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 83162 kB, installed size 87682 kB
<lordievader> !info kde-wallpapers-default
<ubottu> kde-wallpapers-default (source: kde-wallpapers): default wallpaper for the Plasma workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1244 kB, installed size 1586 kB
<lordievader> !info kdewallpapers
<ubottu> kdewallpapers (source: kdeartwork): extra KDE artwork wallpapers for the KDE Plasma Workspaces. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 115666 kB, installed size 117330 kB
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: Probably one of those ^
<AlexZion> Hi everyone, I'm running a Kubuntu 14.04 64 and  I have some problem while running quassel, infact when I open it it freeze my entire desktop for about 30 second, once quassel is opened plasma retsart to work as normal, any idea on how to fix it ?
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, run updates&upgrades lately?
<Dragon64> Hello good people. I am trying to determine why Kubunutu, Xubuntu and regular Ubuntu refuse to pick up the dns settings my router is passing out. I have checked the  /etc/resolvconf and all it has is the 127 address ...
<Dragon64> I could edit it manuall, but it says ta the top this will be over written
<Dragon64> how is this controlled now?
<Dragon64> and .. how do I determine which servers it is using?
<silv3r_m00n> in which directory are the wallpapers  saved ? i checked /usr/share/wallpapers /usr/share/backgrounds, but the wallpapers listed there are not the ones showing up in desktop settings
<silv3r_m00n> okay fine its /usr/share/wallpapers
<salsero|2> Dragon64: nslookup
<wissam> Hi ,i am trying to install kubuntu 14.04 but the installer craches at the end or when i try to update the installer
<wissam> can i install kubuntu 14.04 from the command line
<wissam> ?
<TheFakeazneD525> wissam: sudo do-release-upgrade
<TheFakeazneD525> and whatever you do
<TheFakeazneD525> dont cancel it
<wissam> TheFakeazneD525: should i run it from the live usb ?
<TheFakeazneD525> oh, wait
<wissam> TheFakeazneD525: this command upgrade the whole distro as i know
<TheFakeazneD525> er, sorry, I misunderstood what you were trying to do...
<TheFakeazneD525> wissam: to install, I don't know if it can be done with command line :(
<TheFakeazneD525> sorry
<wissam> the installer crashed after i format previous kubuntu version partion i can't boot anymore
<Jay_> can someone help me with a feature
<Jay_> http://youtu.be/HQWLTJ-UnHM?t=1m41s at the part where i have selected whats the feature called when he moves the thing about
<elien> hi everyone... im try to add a network printer via samba.... but de browse boton is not available....somebody help?
<elien> i have kubuntu 14.10.........
<Pici> 14.10?
<bprompt> hehhe
<bprompt> that's like really ahead by 6 months =)
<lordievader> bprompt: Ain't it fun :D
<bprompt> =)
<lordievader> Which reminds me, I need to check if there are more updates for Utopic.
<elien> what is the last version of kubuntu??
<lordievader> elien: Trusty Thar, 14.04.
<elien> OK...
<alket> When I boot my computer the Display is 640x480
<elien> ok lordievader....
<elien> i was wrong... is 14.04
<BluesKaj> elien, how did you manage to get 14.10 or is it actually 13.10?
<elien> can u help me with this issue?
<BluesKaj> ok
<elien> bluesKaj i have 14.04...
<elien> i was wrong...
<BluesKaj> elien, what issue?
<lordievader> elien: Never had to troubleshoot a smb printer, I don't think I will be of much help.
<elien> im try to add a network printer via samba.... but de browse boton is not available....
<lordievader> alket: Could you give a bit of background info? From what you've  given I'd say it is the driver.
<alket> lordievader: it was working, I woke up to this problem
<alket> lordievader: im changing back, so it only changes again in startup
<elien> BluesKaj: do you have any idea about that?
<lordievader> alket: What graphics card + driver are you running?
<alket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354173/
<lordievader> alket: Hmm Intel, that should be fine. Are higher resolutions available though?
<BluesKaj> elien, I haven't had much luck with our network printer since there no lexmark linux drivers available
<alket> lordievader: 1600x900 currently using, but if I restart computer, it switches back to 640x480
<lordievader> alket: Do you happen to have an xorg.conf?
<alket> lordievader: i don't know
<elien> ok BluesKaj....
<lordievader> alket: It's in /etc/X11 if present (hopefully not)
<alket> lordievader: no it isn't
<lordievader> alket: That's good.
<lordievader> Hmm, I wouldn't know what could be the cause.
<alket> lordievader: thanks
<alket> lordievader: is there a way to change display through comand line, i could add as script on startup
<lordievader> alket: xrandr.
<guest11234> I keep getting an error, "Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the netowrk require authentication?) when doing 'sudo apt-get update', the only repositories in sources.list are the official *.ubuntu.com ones.  Anybody else run in to this and find a solution?
<guest11234> Oh, this is for kubuntu 14.04
<guest11234> I keep getting an error, "Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)" when doing 'sudo apt-get update', the only repositories in sources.list are the official *.ubuntu.com ones.  It has occurred on both a clean install and an upgrade.  Anybody else run in to this and find a solution?
<AlexZion> Hi guys I just saw an error on the italian traslation where should I report it ?
<alket> Is it possible to change size of Kickoff ?
<rberg_> alket: yeah you can grab the corner and resize like another window
<alket> rberg_: thank you very much
<SWS> Does anyone have a suggestion for a Linux based payroll software. I keep coming across GNU Cash, but niot sure how good it really is?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BluesKaj> using t-bird chat
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> at a friend's place connecting thru windows7
<octavarium5> hi all
<octavarium5> I have a qq I can't get internet to work on kubuntu 14.04
<octavarium5> i'm wired
<octavarium5> everything is in automatic i already checked the network interfaces config
<efes> hi there : )
<efes> I'd like to assign my own key sequence for a this behaviour: snapping applicaton to an edge of the screen, including maximizing. What is the name/default shortcut for this?
<falko> hi all
<salvador_> Hola, pueden sugerirme algun pregrama para probabilidad y estadistica
<DarthFrog> !es | salvador_
<ubottu> salvador_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<salvador_> Ok muchas gracias
<salvador_> "/join #ubuntu-es
<DarthFrog> sin comillas
<keto4life_> Hi everyone
<keto4life_> How can I make a custom keyboard shortcut in Kubuntu 14.04?
<keto4life_> Wait. No. Found it.
<keto4life_> Thanks
<alket> :D
<keto4life_> There's like 8 different places to change keyboard shortvuts
<keto4life_> Who was I speaking to about using the Super key for menu yesterday?
#kubuntu 2014-04-29
<keto4life_> The solution was to use xmodmap or ksuperkey to remap ALT+F1 from <super>
<keto4life_> Is there a way of making KDE forget which windows were open previously? Every time I boot, my previous session is loaded with all the windows and tabs etc from last time. i don't want that.
<claydoh> keto4life_: system settings >> startup and shutdown >> session management >> select "start with empty session"
<keto4life_> claydoh: Spot on!
<keto4life_> Thanks bro.
<claydoh> ;)
<keto4life_> claydoh: Is dolphin themable?
<claydoh> keto4life_: yes, though probably themable as part of theming KDE as a  whole - color scheme, wideco, etc
<keto4life_> kk
<Guest39362> Im having some display problems since upgrading to 14.04, and havent been able to find anything online. When I open kmix now it opens on my second monitor (which doesnt have the taskbar on it at all) and now when i fullsize videos they show on the second monitor, not the first.
<Guest39362> Anyone know any way to fix these issues?
<nvidia-damnU> hey all
<nvidia-damnU> i had installed ubuntu, but strange lockups probably related to my nvidia card made me decide to just do a reinstall
<nvidia-damnU> so im ttrying kubuntu
<nvidia-damnU> its installing now...
<nvidia-damnU> anyone here the PRO at getting nvidia optimus working in kubuntu 14.04 ??
<nvidia-damnU> nvidia-prime or bumblebee or this or that
<Desertstarr> hello all
<Desertstarr> anyone around? i am in need of some slight help
<erikzon> i dont speak english, some one can help Desertstarr?
<Desertstarr> don't seem to be anyone available
<erikzon> Desertstarr tell me your problem, maybe i can undestand and help you :)
<jbc_> I have just installed a second harddrive (sdb), and confgiured hdparm with -B254 -S1, that (almost immedietly) sends the drive into standby, which is good. the drive will stay in standby , until something wakes it, ie. dolphin; and afterthat, no amount of time or coersion will put it back into standby.
<jbc_> Has anyone seen something like that before?
<Desertstarr> As for my problem,  I had connected my NAS harddrive to ubuntu useing samba, when i converted to Kubuntu, I lost the ability to browse the Nas directory.  Was wondering how to start to trouble shooting
<Desertstarr> trouble shoot*
<erikzon> Desertstarr try open Dolphin whit "sudo dolphin" in a terminal to get acces to the NAS harddrive
<jbc_> Desertstarr: What do you mean by "browse the NAS directory"? - Does that mean you can ping the NAS (it's name/ip) but not see its shares using, smbclient forinstance?
<Desertstarr> when i open dolphin
<Desertstarr> and look through network
<Desertstarr> i can see my nas hardrive
<Desertstarr> but when i click on it
<Desertstarr> doesn't open and i don;t have acess to the files on it
<Desertstarr> (network: > antholgy ) is as far as it goes
<jbc_> Does you NAS allow anonymous access? you could try running "smbclient -L <hostname/ip>" in bash to test access
<Desertstarr> even thought there should be more sub directories
<Desertstarr> its acess should be password and user protected
<Desertstarr> when i clicked on it in nautilius a prompt would open and i would enter than info
<Desertstarr> on dolphin nothing happens
<Desertstarr> that info*
<Desertstarr> i ran sudo dolphin
<Desertstarr> and it ran thought the terminal but im not sure what the output is saying lol
<Desertstarr> should i post the output to a google doc and post the link here?
<erikzon> put the outpout here, maybe jbc_ can help you
<Desertstarr> it is a bit long but ok
<erikzon> use parte.kde.org
<jbc_> paste.kde.org
<erikzon> sorry its: paste.kde.org
<erikzon> then put the link here
<Desertstarr> http://goo.gl/TlDH0O
<jbc_> Meanwhile what happens if you try manually typing in the path to the share in dolphin, something like: smb://fileserver/data/
<Desertstarr> umm i will try that now
<Desertstarr> says it doesn't exsist
<Desertstarr> exist*
<jbc_> try that smbclient command or typed earlier
<jbc_> ...command or typed... command >I< typed :)
<Desertstarr> getting syntax error
<Desertstarr> i think i entered it properly though
<jbc_> if you ping Anthology does it give you the correct ip ?
<jbc_> if so try "smbclient -L Anthology"
<Desertstarr> smbclient -L <Anthology/192.168.2.2>   is how i entered it
<jbc_> ohh, thats why it should be hostname or ip-addess
<jbc_> not both
<jbc_> so smbclient -L 192.168.2.2
<Desertstarr> oh my mistake
<Desertstarr> sorry
<jbc_> np.
<Desertstarr> http://goo.gl/WJKWvU
<Desertstarr> seems to have come back sucessful
<jbc_> okay, so we can access the thing atleast :)
<Desertstarr> yes sir
<jbc_> now in dolphin, type smb://<username>@192.168.2.2/Public
<jbc_> what does that get you?
<Desertstarr> user name for the nas or kubuntu's username?
<jbc_> for nas
<Desertstarr> getting no such file or directory
<Desertstarr> even though that is the user name i use for acess
<Desertstarr> i even checked
<jbc_> hmm
<jbc_> what if you just mount it?
<jbc_> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/192.168.2.2/Public
<jbc_> mount -t cifs //192.168.2.2/Public -o username=<nas-username>,password=<nas-password> /mnt/192.168.2.2/Public
<Desertstarr> isn't that what samba did or was doing for me in ubuntu untill i installed kubuntu?
<jbc_> not exactly
<Desertstarr> so to make sure im correct
<Desertstarr> mount -t cifs //192.168.2.2/Public -o username=<desertstarr>,password=<mypassword> /mnt/192.168.2.2/Public
<Desertstarr> like that?
<jbc_> yes, but you have to create to /mnt/192.168.2.2/Pulib folder first
<jbc_> and Public
<jbc_> ohh, and no
<jbc_> sorry; username=desertstarr,password=mypassword (no <>, I just type those to indicate placeholders)
<Desertstarr> ah i see'
<jbc_> did you type those (<>) in the smb://username@192.168.2.2/Public before?
<Desertstarr> no no before i knew to take it out
<Desertstarr> this set of commands i was't so sure of... so i kept them in
<Desertstarr> wasn't
<jbc_> hang on, I'll just type up the commands for you, 2 secs.
<Desertstarr> how do i become root?
<Desertstarr> sort of embarrasing to ask
<Desertstarr> i should know atlease that
<jbc_> sudo, but if you wait just a moment
<Desertstarr> ok
<Desertstarr> the mount -t cifs //192.168.2.2/Public -o username=<desertstarr>,password=<mypassword> /mnt/192.168.2.2/Public  command asked for root,  which is why i asked
<Desertstarr> but continue on your way
<Desertstarr> be back in 5 mins  dog needs to go out :-(
<jbc_> okay, this should do it; http://paste.kde.org/pux7ewoch
<jbc_> That should get you an anthology/public folder in your users home folder
<jbc_> It is rather wierd that KDE doesn't accept the smb:// path scheme
<TheFakeazneD525> I thought there was a kioslave for samba
<jbc_> Desertstarr: Google just told me about the program "smb4k", I installed it using synaptic and it "automates" the mount process for samba.
<jbc_> Desertstarr: Might be easier for you to go with that.
<Desertstarr> ohh
<Desertstarr> ok
<Desertstarr> because i kept getting bash: kde-username: No such file or directory
<Desertstarr> i will try smb4k
<Desertstarr> it is in muon...
<Desertstarr> found it in synaptic manager also
<Desertstarr> smae version 1.0.9-1
<Desertstarr> same*
<Desertstarr> brb going to switch to ubuntu and see if i can acess it
<jbc_> welcome back
<Desertstarr> i have acess on ubuntu... thank you
<Desertstarr> access*
<jbc_> I couldn't tell you whats the matter with your installation, we'll need smarter people for that, but have a look if mounting the share (using smb4k) what gain you access.
<jbc_> I've just been playing around with it, and it seams a nifty little thing
<Desertstarr> ok
<Desertstarr> i installed it with synaptic... but couldn't find it
<Desertstarr> i will restart back into kubuntu and trouble shoot more
<jbc_> Smb4K is under "Utilities" for me
<jbc_> I'll have to leave soon; Suns up in my part of the world now, and if I hurry, I can get a pot of tea going before the girls get out of bed :)
<Desertstarr> i have a bunch of anthology folders in different directories lol
<Desertstarr> wasnt there, reinstalling now
<jbc_> What if you just search for it
<Desertstarr> after resinstall the search found it
<Desertstarr> doesn't see anything in the network after a network scan
<jbc_> The only positive thing I can say, is that mounting the share will enable access from pretty much all programs. I have a couple of programs that don't "get" smb:// - Like Sublime Text and such
<jbc_> Try the "nabourhood" tab to the left
<jbc_> neighborhood
<jbc_> Man, my english is worse than my spelling ;)
<Desertstarr> looks promising
<Desertstarr> it asked for username and password
<Desertstarr> waiting for it to finish its search and buffering
<jbc_> Check out settings->conf. smb4k ... A few things in there you may want to look at.
<jbc_> Heh! - Meanwhile my issue with my new harddrive has sorted it self out...
<Desertstarr> lol atleast something was accomplished thought all this
<jbc_> Desertstarr: don't know the rules in here; So I might get kicked now; But if you're looking for a good KDE based *buntu/debian distribution; You should check out netrunner-os.com
<Desertstarr> oh ok,  for now im going to tinker with kubuntu,  i like its widgets and customization
<jbc_> Their standard stable release is based off of kubuntu
<Desertstarr> i heard of netrunner though
<Desertstarr> ok
<jbc_> brb.
<Desertstarr> wb
<jbc_> thank you kindly
<jbc_> Now to see if my hdd issues persist after a reboot ...
<valorie> jbc_: it is fine to discuss netrunner etc. in the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<jbc_> valorie: ok, thank you.
<valorie> this is help for kubuntu users though
<jbc_> Desertstarr: Did it work btw. do you have access to your files now?
<Desertstarr> in network neighborhood is shows the anthology array, bu when i click on it it just buffers and searches
<Desertstarr> sooo
<Desertstarr> no
<Desertstarr> it is not super annoying or major yet
<Desertstarr> i will tinker with it
<Desertstarr> im sure im doing something stupid
<jbc_> :( - I'll have to deferer you to the channel, I have to go soon
<Desertstarr> np thank you for your help
<Desertstarr> i appreciate it greatly
<jbc_> welcome sir; see you around
<Desertstarr> probably going to go tobed myself
<Desertstarr> have a good night all
<IAmLycan> New to kubuntu. It's a lot to digest
<valorie> IAmLycan: how can we help?
<IAmLycan> Just looking to get involved in the community
<valorie> that's wonderful to hear!
<IAmLycan> Have any tips for a beginner?
<valorie> what are you interested in doing?
<valorie> that's a bit general
<IAmLycan> I'm a decent programmer, but always interested in improving. Also looking to get into web development.
<valorie> are you interested in fixing some bugs?
<valorie> we can always use help
<IAmLycan> I'd love to try
<Shaan7> IAmLycan: I started with exploring the desktop, and kde applications and fixing bugs in that.
<valorie> also our website could use some help, too
<valorie> sec
<IAmLycan> Accidentaly disconnected if you sent links could you please send them again
<valorie> IAmLycan: are you new to linux, or just new to Kubuntu?
<IAmLycan> I messed around with Linux 8 or so years ago. Haven't really touched it since. And new to Kubuntu completely
<valorie> I think the desktops available all run more smoothly these days
<valorie> more power helps, I'm sure
<Etriaph> As a Linux user since 1999, I can vouch for KDE as the best environment available.
<valorie> anyway, a good way to start is join the Kubuntu-devel mail list
<valorie> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<IAmLycan> I will certainly do that
<valorie> reporting bugs is great, and fixing them even more excellent
<IAmLycan> I'm tinkering around with Kdevelop4 at the moment
<valorie> I'm sure the webteam would enjoy more help; we're trying to move everything to our own server from the Canonical servers
<valorie> the devel chan is #kubuntu-devel
<Etriaph> valorie: What's the website built on?
<valorie> uh
<Etriaph> <-- 20 year web developer
<valorie> you are asking the wrong person, LOL
<Etriaph> haha
<IAmLycan> Etriaph: any advice on starting web dev?
<valorie> anyway, introduce yourself on the list, dig around on the website, and see what bothers you
<Etriaph> IAmLycan: You'll likely end up starting with PHP, there's a ton of work available in that world, but avoid is as much as you can :D
<Etriaph> But that's OT
<Etriaph> Feel free to query me if you want in-depth advice
<Etriaph> I think the site runs Python
<Etriaph> So some Python web framework most likely
<Etriaph> valorie: How do I get in touch with the web team to offer assistance?
<valorie> on the devel list is the most reliable
<valorie> IRC is great when people are at their keyboards
<valorie> but lists are 24/7
<Etriaph> valorie: Do you know if it's possible to only receive the digest email but not each message?
<Etriaph> Or is setting it to digest just going to send the digest and not the rest?
<valorie> the digest is each message
<valorie> all together in one mail
<valorie> if you want both individual posts and the digest, you'll have to sub with two email accounts
<Etriaph> Ah, OK, that answers my question thanks :D
<valorie> if you opt for the digest, *please* edit the quoted digest before sending a reply to the list
<Etriaph> Oh, yes, I'll be sure to.
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> this is my biggest beef with digests ever since mail lists started
<valorie> back in the stone age
<Etriaph> If Google Wave had ever taken off,  you never would have had to worry about it :D
<Etriaph> Great idea, but no, not a great idea, but it was, but no
<valorie> I tried it out
<valorie> but it was too clumsy
<Etriaph> Yup, the client-side technologies weren't ready for it
<Etriaph> But the server-side idea was a good leap beyond the various crappy technologies we use today
<Etriaph> Ah well
<valorie> also there was no archives, which is the hidden treasure of mail lists
<valorie> yes
<Etriaph> If you have your own wave server there were :D
<valorie> there can always be another try
<valorie> sure, but for public lists, there should be an easy way to search
<Etriaph> For a public list you'd have a public wave server, just not on Google's network
<valorie> I started out using genealogy lists, and search was crucial
<valorie> still is
<Etriaph> They were providing the capability to have your *own* wave server.
<valorie> yes, I remember that
<Etriaph> And two wave servers could share information
<Etriaph> With your own wave server, you could archive data, so wave.ubuntu.com would archive waves
<valorie> oh, please let's take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Etriaph> Oh, crap, sorry  :D
<maysara> Hi, which path does $KDE_PREFIX refers to?
<maysara> refer*
<valorie> maysara: are you talking about a path in ~/ , or what?
<maysara> valorie: I don't know actually. I just found it in a installation guide
<valorie> link?
<maysara> valorie: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/kde/oxygen-icons.html
<lordievader> Good morning.
<maysara> so what does it stand for?
<valorie> that generally means ~/ (which means /home/yourID/) and either .kde or .kde4
<valorie> in the case of Kubuntu, we use .kde
<valorie> so the whole path would be: ~/.kde
<maysara> Aha, thank you
<lordievader> maysara: Here the $KDE_PREFIX is blank.
<valorie> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> I thought maysara wanted to know where to it pointed.
<valorie> it points to ~/.kde
<lordievader> As I've said here it's empty.
<valorie> that holds all your kde settings, and much more
<valorie> can't be empty!
<valorie> even if you move or delete, it will be replaced
<lordievader> I know the folder, I'm just saying the variable is empty.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> usually the variable has to be exported at some point
<valorie> probably isn't unless you are building stuff
<Alzabo> hello
<ik_> how are you ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nokde> I  found out that kubuntu / kde doesn't work with smartphones and the problem has been going on close to a year lol   pathetic!!!
<lordievader> nokde: Did you file a bug a year ago?
<gavrushenko> ХУЙ
<nescius> hello! i
<BluesKaj> BBL
<nescius> I've freshly installed kubuntu on my new ssd and dont have a swap partition, but there is encrypted swap mentioned in fstab..
<nescius> htop does not show anything swapped
<nescius> swap: 0/0
<nescius> and since i have only 4G of ram it OOMed already few times since yesterday default instalation
<nescius> i guess, is it common to have no swap in default full disk usage selection?
<nescius> ..installation
<lordievader> nescius: 4G of ram and OOM? How did you do that?
<nescius> lordievader: installed kde and ran flash in firefox
<nescius> not that difficult...
<nescius> akonady eats like 1.4 GB
<lordievader> O.O
<nescius> lordievader: yes, it is ridiculus.. it is fresh installation, just two days old, i tried to move my data from old notebook to the new one (thinkpad X1 crapbon)
<lordievader> nescius: Anyhow creating a swap partition is not very hard. Be sure to make a backup ;)
<nescius> i was thinking more in a way of using swap file
<lordievader> My system rarely uses more than 2 Gb of ram.
<nescius> lordievader: how much swap do you have?
<lordievader> nescius: Usually around 4~5 Gb, but it's allmost never used.
<nescius> but why is the swap creation not in the default disk option ?
<nescius> wow! before killing akonadi 3.4G and after 1.7G
<lordievader> Don't know. Haven't used the automatic setup for ages.
<nescius> lordievader: me neither.. but i thought it knows better than i do and since the manual is so confusing i keep it on the default..
<nescius> btw, in the fstab, it mentions cryptoswap..
<nescius> why? and how it works if there is no swap?
<nescius> does anyone know?
<Hypnos> hi all
<nescius> ehlo!
<Hypnos> i have problem with cpufrequtils & sysfsutils on newest kubuntu
<lordievader> nescius: Cryptswap is an encrypted swap partition. Seems to become default. See it more and more.
<Hypnos> could anyone help me a little bit
<nescius> lordievader: apparently it is not a partition, there is no swap partition at all..
<lordievader> nescius: Check your crypttab /etc/crypttab
<lordievader> Hypnos: What is exactly the problem?
<Hypnos> i configure sysfsutils & cpufrequtils as here https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/CpuFrequencyScaling on my kubuntu
<Hypnos> and now when i try to start : service sysfsutils start [code]  * Setting sysfs variables...                                                                                                                                                          * unknown attribute devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/conservative  * unknown attribute devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/conservative/freq_step  * unknown attribute devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/conservative/u
<lordievader> !paste | Hypnos
<ubottu> Hypnos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hypnos> sorry for that
<Hypnos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7359368/
<lordievader> Hypnos: I have no idea but it might be that the problem in in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq not existing.
<Hypnos> cpufreq is exist
<lordievader> Hypnos: Conservative inside it too?
<Hypnos> no there is only ondeman directory and boot file
<Hypnos> *boost
<lordievader> Then that is probably the error.
<Hypnos> hmm, i cant mkdir inside cpufreq as root
<lordievader> Hypnos: No it is a sysfs, not a traditional file system.
<BluesKaj> Hypnos, solid-powermanagement set cpufreq (ondemand , performance, etc)
<Hypnos> solid-powermenagment didn't find
<BluesKaj> ok, try sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g (performance or ondemand etc)
<Hypnos> @BluesKaj now i have conservative dir in cpufreq
<BluesKaj> Hypnos, hmm , not familiar with that setting
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Much like ondemand, but only steps one up or down.
<Hypnos> ok now it works
<Hypnos> thanks all
<nescius> I was researching my lack of swap and found that there is an unkonwn partition, a line in cryptoswap pointing to uuid which is nowhere in /dev/disk/by-* to be found and free shows zeroes in swap
<nescius> the mentioned partition is of unknown type and is not mounted (mentioned in both gparted and kpartitionmanager)
<BluesKaj> nescius, you can also create a swap file instead of a partition
<nescius> BluesKaj: yes, i was thinking about it, and it would make sence and I will probably do that as i have ssd
<nescius> but the system is freshly installed with all the default settings, why is there a partition like this since i asked the instalation for default disk partitioning.. ?
<nokde> lordievader: yes.  But, considering it's a kde-wide bug, others have filed bug reports on it - still not fixed, though... lol
<BluesKaj> nescius, how much RAM?
<nescius> 4G
<lordievader> nokde: Hmm, that is too bad :(
<nokde> it's pretty pathetic that kde developers don't think it's an issue worth fixing
<nokde> my smartphone works in cinnamon, gnome, xfce etc. - everything but kde
<nokde> lol
<nescius> nokde: calm down..
<nescius> it does not help anyone
<nokde> how do you know?  it might
<BluesKaj> nescius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<nescius> :)
<BluesKaj> nokde, http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/kde-takes-on-android-apples-ios-on-smartphones-and-tablets/9717
<BluesKaj> nokde, it shows that kde can run smartphones
<nokde> BluesKaj: total nonsense
<nokde> in the kubuntu forum and opensuse one, both have threads about trying to get an android smartphone working
<nescius> BluesKaj: thanks, i have set it up yesterday but deleted it again when i noticed there is cryptoswap mentioned in fstab.. but there is not any physical partition...
<nescius> BluesKaj: its a bit complicated issue, do you think it could be a bug?
<BluesKaj> nokde, if you say so, then perhaps you can find the answer by doing some research yourself
<nokde> it's also 3 yrs old... maybe older versions worked but not now
<nokde> what for?  kde should do it
<nokde> it works in the other desktop enviroments
<BluesKaj> nescius, a swap file resides in kubuntu not on a partition
<mk001> unable to switch datacard from 2g to 3g network and from 3g to 2g network also.Problem is solved by downgrading the package modemmanager.But when it will be fixed?
<BluesKaj> nescius, a swap partition is just that, using manual partitioning during the install is recommended.
<nokde> it just shows kde's thoughts on the end user
<nescius> BluesKaj: i understand what you are saying, but i mentioned physical partition because i ment partition.. it is probably really a bug..
<BluesKaj> nescius, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<nokde> kde is about eye candy and marketing, not functionality
<BluesKaj> nokde, no trolling please
<nescius> nokde: please go bitching somewhere else
<nescius> BluesKaj: thanks, but my wife is calling me.. :D
<znix> Will Kubuntu 14.04 come with a text mode installer?  the graphical one does not want to start correctly on mine.
<lordievader> znix: No, I'm afraid not. You could try the Ubuntu Server -> kubuntu desktop route.
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BluesKaj> znix,^
<silv3r_m00n> system settings > system administration > diagnostics, is that apport ?
<alket> is there any konqueror ppa ?
<snuggyfoo> alket, shouldn't that be included with kubuntu-desktop packages?
<alket> snuggyfoo: I want the new version
<yofel> !info konqueror trusty | alket
<ubottu> alket: konqueror (source: kde-baseapps): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1147 kB, installed size 3301 kB
<yofel> that's what we have
<znix> BluesKaj: thanks for the suggestion!
<znix> lordievader: I will use that as option two if it goes wrong with minimal. thanks!
<BluesKaj> znix, hope it's what you're looking for.
<znix> BluesKaj: yes I think so.  It's ubuntu but I assume I will choose what desktop env to install, and I will go with KDE
<BluesKaj> znix, yes I think the intion is to provice the ubuntu core then users can install whatever desktop they choose
<BluesKaj> intention
 * BluesKaj searches for his glasses ...again
<amichair_> after upgrade to 14.04, grub says 'Ubuntu' instead of 'Kubuntu', is this a known issue?
<BluesKaj> amichair_, yes I think the bug has been reported
<amichair_> BluesKaj: thanks
<bennypr0fane> how can I change the desktop wallpaper in 14.04?
<bennypr0fane> in system settings, I find everything related to appearance of the desktop except for that
<superciuk> ciao
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, right click on the desktop, choose default desktop settings then choose open and navigate to your images/pictures or wallpapers  folder
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<bennypr0fane> I have no "default desktop settings" in the desktop context menu. this is what I ahve: https://www.dropbox.com/s/90h4p4wskn9demm/desktop.menu.jpg
<zwicshenzug> hello all.  i am using the workspace switcher widget on a panel, and it all of a sudden stopped showing me the icons of windows in inactive workspaces
<zwicshenzug> so, it shows all workspaces as blank despite the face that i have windows open in them
<zwicshenzug> only when i switch to a workspace, will that single workspace icon in the switcher show the icons of open windows
<zwicshenzug> for instance, i am in workspace 1 with xchat open, and it shows the xchat icon in the switcher for workspace one
<zwicshenzug> i move to workspace 2, and the workspace switcher shows that workspace 1 is totally empty
<zwicshenzug> i move back to workspace 1, and can see the xchat icon in the workspace switcher again
<zwicshenzug> anyone have any ideas what is going on?
<zwicshenzug> it was working not less than 2 hours ago.....rebooted and now it's acting like this
<zwicshenzug> any help is greatly appreciated, thanks
<Num83rGuy> So, slight annoyance.  The UIM toolbar starts at login and I would like for it to not start.  How do I get rid of the little bugger?  Kunbutu 14.04
<zwicshenzug> settings manager -> sessions & startup: application autostart tab
<zwicshenzug> do you see it there?
<Num83rGuy> Sorry.   No it's not there.  I have looked in quite a few places including the Language input settings and for the life of me can't find a single option to get it to leave me alone.
<bennypr0fane> zwischenzug, have you checked the bug reports? I suspect it's very likely you'll find it there. I am also having numerous issues like that with KDE elements
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy, sudo apt-get remove uim, if you don't need it...afaik it's not installed by default, at least not on my setup.
<Num83rGuy> BluesKaj:  Thanks I will.
<darkseid> Greetings...
<darkseid> I would like to use the backport ppa. Is it safe for Kubuntu 14.04?
<darkseid> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<keithzg> Probably not much point in it for 14.04 yet.
<keithzg> Everything's still quite fresh right now :)
<jose__> hellow
<jose__> ray
<lordievader> o/
<mwam77> Hi =)
<lordievader> o/
<mwam77> ?
<alket> does anyone here actually use konqueror or rekonq ?
<mwam77> Why ?
<alket> the adblock isn't working
<alket> mwam77:
<mwam77> :/
<alket> oh sorry
<mwam77> use chrome ^^
<shoaib> #ubuntu
<Walzmyn> I've got weirdness in gimp. It's not applying a drop shadow filter to the proper layer
#kubuntu 2014-04-30
<tgm4883> I've got 13.10 and bluetooth headphones with a microphone (Soundbot SB270) and when I connect it and select the A2DP profile, I can't use the microphone
<tgm4883> When I select HSP/HFP, I can select the microphone, but the headphones then are only mono
<tgm4883> what gives?
<tgm4883> is there a conf file somewhere I need to fix this?
<nescius> tgm4883: thats exactly how both A2DP and HSP/HFP are specified, nothing to do about it except designing your own protocol, i'm afraid..
<tgm4883> nescius: I was just reading up on that, it seems there is a specification that it should use both profiles at once
<tgm4883> https://developer.bluetooth.org/TechnologyOverview/Pages/Multi-Profile.aspx
<nescius> interesting, but wouldn't it require 'two devices'
<tgm4883> granted I was just googling and found that, so IDK if it's a spec I need to look for on the device or if it's just in bluetooth X.X
<tgm4883> nescius: doesn't sound like it, multiple profiles, single device
<tgm4883> I think it's basically switching between the profiles really fast
<nescius> tgm4883: i would not expect much as the paper is from 2013..
<nescius> sounds cool though
<tgm4883> bummer :/
<tgm4883> well I just ordered a USB gaming headset off amazon, so I guess I'll wait for that
<tgm4883> nescius: thanks for looking
<betweenborders> Is anyone else having problems with the scrolling speed on the laptop touchpad being too fast?
<betweenborders> I've noticed this while scrolling in Firefox and other applications.
<betweenborders> I tried changing the scrolling speed in the System Settings, but it doesn't do anything.
<beltorak> hi all; i am trying to setup pam_time.so but I am getting "Module is unknown" in the auth log and cannot log in. Does anyone know what I can check?
<beltorak> ok; i figured that out - my mistake. so it stops a login at the console, but why is kdm ignoring it?
<beltorak> what are the time.conf "service names"?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<An_Ony_Moose> what's the default way to upgrade to 14.04? Should I just use do-release-upgrade or is there a fancy GUI hiding somewhere?
<lordievader> An_Ony_Moose: I believe there is some gui through Muon, but I have never used it.
<An_Ony_Moose> lordievader: so just do-release-upgrade?
<lordievader> An_Ony_Moose: That's what I use. What version are you on now?
<An_Ony_Moose> lordievader: 13.10
<An_Ony_Moose> I think
<An_Ony_Moose> oh wait no
<An_Ony_Moose> 13.04. Bugger.
<lordievader> An_Ony_Moose: Then it is really time to upgrade, Raring is no longer supported. Now you have a choice, either upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04 or go to 14.04 directly by reinstalling.
<An_Ony_Moose> yep
<ostar> I do have a severe problem with kubuntu 14.4. I can't open any context menu with the right button. The context menu has disappeared in any application. Dolphin, firefox, thunderbird, etc
<ostar> Can somebody help me?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<stokp2> hi!
<lordievader> o/
<stokp2> short question: I just downloaded the kubuntu 14.04 lts 64 bit version, when I try to boot from DVD or USB the "kubuntu"-screen appears, and then everything just stalls? anybody having similar troubles?
<stokp2> short question: I just downloaded the kubuntu 14.04 lts 64 bit version, when I try to boot from DVD or USB the "kubuntu"-screen appears, and then everything just stalls? anybody having similar troubles?
<lordievader> !patience | stokp2
<ubottu> stokp2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> stokp2, I had a similar experience with kubuntu 12.04, so I used the text installer which is similar to the minimal version.
<BluesKaj> !minimal |  stokp2
<ubottu> stokp2: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stokp2> I don't even get to the scree where I can select either
<stokp2> this sux
<stokp2> I did check the md5sum, it was intact
<BluesKaj> it's probly a HW recognition problem
<stokp2> but kubuntu 12.04 worked flawlessly
<BluesKaj> different HW
<stokp2> hmmm... I just booted into 12.04 again and now I see my desktop images have been f'cked with
<stokp2> that is not supposed to happen when using a live disk
<BluesKaj> filed a bug m but it was never solved afaik
<BluesKaj> stokp2, all I can suggest is try the minimal and install the kubuntu-desktop
<stokp2> hmmmmm now I remember, last time I also had to use the text version.... I#ll try that one
<hateball> stokp2: does it halt at the grub menu, or when it starts booting the OS?
<hateball> that is, can you press a key to change language etc?
<stokp2> no
<stokp2> the graphic "kubuntu" screen appears, and then nothing, but on a old box I have I get to a installation process window, but it is empty....
<stokp2> where can I find a text install?
<stokp2> doesn't seem to be there.... there used to be an "alternate!" install
<stokp2> well... on the other box the install stalled too
<yossarianuk>  can anyone recommend any good stress testing apps for webservers  - preferably one that produces graphs?
<BluesKaj> it's called minimal stokp2 , already posted the link above
<yossarianuk> tried to look at jenkins/gatling but that seems insanely complicated ?
<stokp2> and now it even fucked up grub on my other box, can't boot anymore... man! this sux
<lordievader> stokp2: Please watch your language.
<BluesKaj> stokp2, read wht we're postinfg
<stokp2> ok
<stokp2> but the minimal install is not a real alternative.. I don't want to select hundreds of packages...
<lordievader> stokp2: You don't, we got the kubuntu-desktop meta package.
<stokp2> ah, so I should select the kubuntu desktop meta package which includes everything in the normal isntall?
<G__81> i am using kubuntu 14.04.I did an upgrade from 13.10 and the issue i see is with respect to the touchpad. The synaptik driver was better but now for some reason even if i select disable touchpad while typing, i see it getting  in between and i find it hard to type code etc. Is there something i am missing ? something like some service to be started etc?
<lordievader> stokp2: Exactly.
<stokp2> ok
<stokp2> thanks
<stokp2> bye
<G__81> can some one give me some clues ?
<BluesKaj> G__81, disabled via system settings>input devices>touchpad?
<janmalte> firefox 29 is crashing just at startup on kubuntu 14.04
<G__81> BluesKaj: yes i clicked on the option disable touchpad while typing but it does not seem to help
<G__81> BluesKaj: i didnt face this problem with 13.10 and other distros. Infact Fedora 20 works just truly awesome
<hateball> I have the same issue, havent bothered tracking it down tho
<hateball> no pun intended
<G__81> hateball: you mean the issue that i have ?
<hateball> G__81: Yes
<BluesKaj> had the same issue, but rebooting made it stick
<G__81> its so annoying when you want to write some code and you see it just getting disturbed
<BluesKaj> it's annoying when writing anything
<G__81> :) true
<BluesKaj> G__81, that's why I use a mouse, the trackpad has always annoyed me
<BluesKaj> err touchpad or whatever it's called
<hateball> assuming touchpad gets disabled if you plug in a mouse, otherwise it wont help accidental moving when typing much
<BluesKaj> hateball, exactly, one has to set that in the input devices tho
<mariusK> Hi. I have an 8GB USB stick nd I'd like to have a 'real' kubuntu install on it. I want to be able to boot from it, install and update software and use it like a regular system. Also I'd like to have regular user accounts on this system. The 'startup disk creator' and UInetbootin seem to only want to install a 'live' installer CD that prompts if you want to install or 'try' kubuntu to the PC and do not seem to be persistent (at least not
<mariusK>  for software installs). What is a better way of doing this?
<lordievader> mariusK: I'd say debootstrap.
<BluesKaj> hmm, 8G isn't a lot of room for a whole install
<mariusK> lordievader: will that work (seeing that all USB installers out there seem to depend on fat32, i'm assuming that a USB cannot boot a non-fat32 system)
<jussi> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jussi> mariusK: ^^
<lordievader> mariusK: Yes, you build it on a fat32 filesystem.
<cojack> do some one try export and import wallets?
<lordievader> jussi: Does persistency allow you to update the install on the usb stick?
<cojack> for me doesn't work this option
<mariusK> jussi: I'm reading that yes :P
<cojack> can some one confirm that export -> import wallets work fine?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jonny_> Hey guys
<lordievader> o/
<jonny_> in php you can do $hey += 'hey'
<jonny_> how is this done in javascript?
<Pici> jonny_: ##javascript would be a better place than #kubuntu to ask.
<jonny_> I'll ask there
<lordievader> jonny_: I suppose this topic is better suited to ##javascript (from the top of my head "$hey = $hey + 'blaat';" works)
<jonny_> Never mind
<An_Ony_Moose> what should I use to install kubuntu from a basic ubuntu system (no desktop)? Tasksel?
<BluesKaj> An_Ony_Moose, do you want a desktop? , if so install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> An_Ony_Moose, kubuntu is ubuntu , but uses kde rather than unity or gnome
<cojack> can some one confirm that export -> import wallets work fine?
<An_Ony_Moose> BluesKaj: I know :) I just have a debootstrapped system and was wondering how to then install the kubuntu desktop on top of that
<An_Ony_Moose> BluesKaj: thanks
<lordievader> An_Ony_Moose: That was the way I did with ym debootstapped system ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> lordievader: thanks!
<ChrisFR06> Other question ? is it possible that newer kernels make some pcs slower ? I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 so kernel 3.13 and it was SUPER LAGGY so I had to install kernel 3.12 and now I'm running smoothly, is this normal?????
<ChrisFR06> no one here I guess
<ChrisFR06> :(
<noaXess_mobile> hey all
<lordievader> o/
<noaXess_mobile> i have a package which i can't remove anymore.. check this bug,, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1310344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310344 in Mythbuntu "MythWeb 2:0.27.0+fixes.20140417.b93fb14-0ubuntu0mythbuntu3 stuck at half-installed" [Undecided,New]
<noaXess_mobile> how can i forec remove that package?
<tgm4883> noaXess_mobile: you'll need to edit one file
<noaXess_mobile> okey.. which one?
<tgm4883> IIRC, should be /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythweb.postrm
<noaXess_mobile> tgm4883: let me check..
<tgm4883> noaXess_mobile: I believe line 36 should start with 'rm -f<somethign>' right?
<tgm4883> make it 'rm -f <somethign>'   (add a space after the '-f')
<noaXess_mobile> tgm4883: jep.. will test
<noaXess_mobile> yeah ;) thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> yw
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm, I wonder....
<TheFakeazneD525> would independant advertising of Kubuntu be legal? if the advertiser wasn't making money off said adverts?
<bennypr0fane_> hello, I'm trying to figure out which is the command for starting the KDE instant messenger from the terminal can anyone help me with that?
<tsimpson> bennypr0fane_: I guess you're talking about ktp-contactlist?
<bennypr0fane_> tsimpson: that's the problem, I'm not even sure what the correct name of the program is. I mean just the default IM application that comes with Kubuntu 14.04
<tsimpson> bennypr0fane_: well "KDE IM Contacts" is ktp-contacts
<bennypr0fane_> in my German interface, it'S called "KDE Instant Messenger Contacts
<bennypr0fane_> ok
<bennypr0fane_> didn't Kopete used to be the default in KDE?
<bennypr0fane_> anyways, I can't get an XMPP connection...
<bennypr0fane_> I see, ktp-contactlist works for launching it
<tsimpson> yeah Kopete was the default, but KDE (and everyone else) is moving towards the Telepathy framework
<bennypr0fane_> tsimpson: can you make anything of this output? http://pastie.org/9128402
<bennypr0fane_> What's an XMPP client you would recommend, that can also make video calls?
<tsimpson> KTP works for me, at least with an existing xmpp account
<tsimpson> Kopete is still in in the repos and still works if you want it
<tsimpson> I'd suggest asking in #kde-telepathy about those messages, I can't figure out what they mean
<bennypr0fane_> tsimpson: thanks, will try that
<pedahzur> Does anyone know if 4.13.0 packages are in progress for Precise (12.04)?  I see them for Saucy, but not for Precise.  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports  Riddell?
<_gem_> hi
<lordievader> o/
<TheFakeazneD525> Precise is being replaced with Trusty 14.04.1
<TheFakeazneD525> iirc
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: True but Precise is still being supported till April 2017.
<TheFakeazneD525> :O
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<pedahzur> Do the LTS releases no longer have a Desktop/Server split?
<lordievader> pedahzur: No.
<pedahzur> lordievader: Cool.
<lordievader> Now it is for both desktop and server 5 years for the lts, 9 months for non-lts.
<pedahzur> lordievader: As much as I admire that...supporting a desktop environment for five years could be painful.
<TheFakeazneD525> ^
<lordievader> Hehe you should hear apachelogger about it :P
<TheFakeazneD525> ya gotta admire Canonical
<TheFakeazneD525> for all the bs they get, they're probably the best about supporting legacy systems
<pedahzur> Yup.
<ozie> i tried to uninstall network-manager and install wicd because it had problems, but now plasma-desktop is crashing every time i start it (so i had to install gnome)
<ozie> reinstalling network-manager/removing wicd did not fix the issue
<ozie> i'm on kubuntu 14.04
<ozie> how can i reinstall kde? removing kubuntu-desktop package doesn't remove anything
<Riddell> pedahzur: yep, in staging, testing needed
<pedahzur> Riddell: Very cool, thanks.
<valorie> !pure
<valorie> !pure kde
<DarthFrog> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I knew there was something close....
<valorie> the guy is gone, though
#kubuntu 2014-05-01
<Ruud> hello all
<Ruud> question
<Ruud> when I want to download something from kde-look and I click the download link the file opens as text in firefox
<Ruud> is there a solution?
<Guest47954> I am trying to mount an nfs client from a debian wheezy host, the client mounts as nobody:nogroup - how do I mount it with the permissions f the host so a limited client can write to it ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> Top of the morning
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> I am kfine.
<TheFakeazneD525> How are you?
<lordievader> Fine here too :)
 * TheFakeazneD525 drinks some Ksoup
<skramer__> Hi, I need some help importing an X.509 certificate into Kleopatra. Whenever I try to do so, it gives an error message saying the decryption of the .p12 file was not possible.
<soon_> hi folks - fresh installation of the latest 14.04 -- I can not associate activities with files ... see this screencast: www.oneill.dk/no_activities.mp4
<soon_> I can select an activity from the drop down menu, both the association doesnt 'take' ...
<soon_> only me?
<lordievader> Many idlers, soon_
<lordievader> !idle
<soon_> true .. is there a better channel?
<soon_> ahh : Known issues : Linking files to activities is currently broken, because it has not yet been ported to the new system. (from http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=154&t=120047 )
<lordievader> soon_: Ah, well there you go ;)
<soon_> yes, darn shame :-)
<calzifer> hi, how can i disable the autostart of ibus? i already checked /etc/xdg/autostart .kde/autostart and the autostart option in kde systemsettings
<Guest5761> testing
<kubuntu> greeting
<Guest87771> greeting
<Guest87771> greeting
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> who pack kde ? people from canonical and/or community members ?
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, kde is used by many other distros , not just debian based OSs, check with #kde
<ShalokShalom> who pack it for kubuntu
<ShalokShalom> how muc canonical is in kubuntu ? :)
<ShalokShalom> *much
<BluesKaj> http://www.blue-systems.com/
<ShalokShalom> they do that ? PERFECT
<ShalokShalom> i love netrunner :)
<ShalokShalom> thanks ;)
<F-3000> Hi! Does someone know how to get the prompt, that is shown normally when booting from liveCD, with USB multiboot? I've tried to google for it several times by now.
<F-3000> I use GRUB2 with my multiboot.
<F-3000> Not 100% sure was it 2, though, grub nonetheless.
<F-3000> Everyone's busy with newest release, or is it siesta, or something? :D So quiet here (as general). :P
<BluesKaj> F-3000, did you opt for autologin when installing kubuyntu?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu rather
<F-3000> BluesKaj: autologin as kernel option? No.
<BluesKaj> by the prompt I'm assuming you want the virtual terminal after the greeting page ?
<F-3000> BluesKaj: When you boot from actual CD, at the very first you get the menu where you select whether you want to try distro, install it straight away, etc. I meant that one.
<BluesKaj> you don't get that with the actual installed OSA , only with the c d or usb image
<BluesKaj> OSA=OS
<BluesKaj> only with live media in other words
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I'm booting with USB stick that has GRUB and multiple ISO files for different distros.
<F-3000> multilive? I don't know whether it's been named with major concensus yet. :P
<BluesKaj> F-3000, so you want to run the OS off live media ?
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I'm trying to install Kubuntu, but when booting normally ("try Kubuntu" option from liveCD), installer fails.
<BluesKaj> F-3000, check the kubuntu image md5sum
<F-3000> BluesKaj: That (closures)-part was with "for comparison" meaning.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I've done that, it's ok.
<F-3000> kubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso: OK
<BluesKaj> describe "fails"
<F-3000> Ever heard of "ubi-manpart error 141"?
<BluesKaj> wubi ?
<F-3000> Nope. That's the funny part.
<BluesKaj> never heard of that error
<F-3000> I think I need to reproduce it to get the name correct...
<F-3000> First, partition manager on the installer fails with error 141. Then, installer gets stuck while it shows message "retrieving time" (or something) on the bottom bar.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: But first part of the sympthoms is, that message is displayed where is said that partition manager fails to "format" swap.
<F-3000> I'll keep the english this time to get the terms more correct. :P
<BluesKaj> F-3000, recommend you prepartition your hard drive before installing then you can use manual partitoning to help install, makes it easier IMO.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I *HAD* to do that, because Kubuntu 14.04 chokes without swap.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I mean, when RAM is as low as 1GB.
<BluesKaj> ok, then make your swap 2G at least
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I must say that I hate it when I'm always asked, if I'd want to unmount the USB-disk, which is irrelevant for the install-process.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: And then, manual partitioning is only option, since "Guided" gives only USB (sdb) as only available HD, totally ignoring sda.
<BluesKaj> F-3000, I always use gparted live cd to set up my ext4 and swap partitions previous to installing Kubuntu, as I posted before
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Partitioning: sda1: ext4, /, ~20GB; sda2: swap, ~2GB; sda3: ext4, /home, ~137GB.
<BluesKaj> then just use the manual partitioning during the install
<F-3000> BluesKaj: First error: (title) Failed to create a swap space
<F-3000> The creation of swap space in partition #2 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<BluesKaj> yes, that's fine altho 20G for / is a bit much , you safely run 10-12g if you keep things cleaned up in /
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Then asks again whether I'd want to unmount sdb.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Wont be my laptop. ;)
<BluesKaj> F-3000, try to put your swap at the end of the drive
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Then second error: ubi-manpart crashed; ubi-manpart failed with exit code 141. Do you want to [...]
<BluesKaj> well if you don't have any data opn the drive I recommend a new partition table, then reformat and startover
<F-3000> BluesKaj: If I select "Ignore", installer goes onward, and gets stuck with "Getting the time from a network time server... 100%" on the bar at the bottom.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Installer doesn't crash, but it doesn't advance either.
<BluesKaj> could be a hardware recognition problem
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who also see 0.0KB/s for network history in the system monitor?
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I've had this situation before with another computer as well. Difference was, that I got the erroneous situation with Kubuntu 64 bit on that desktop. With this laptop, I don't get even this far with 64 bit, and 32 bit ends like 64 did on the desktop.
<BluesKaj> F-3000, try acpi=off with F6, when at the try or install screen
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Can't get to that menu, as I'm booting from ISO-file. Although, I can add that to the kernel options in grub. I'll give that a try. :)
<BluesKaj> ok , i have to leave for 30mins or so ...BBL
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Alright. :) Later!
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Installer went further without error now, until getting time (subprocess) crashed. Then, retrying crashed installer, as it ran out of memory. Installer didn't restore swap after unplugging it?!
<BluesKaj> F-3000, try the minimal installer, then install kubuntu-desktop from the optional packages
<BluesKaj> !minimal | F-3000
<ubottu> F-3000: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Where I can get that? I went to look for "alternative" earlier, but couldn't find it.
<F-3000> What's easiest way to erase MBR?
<F-3000> Although, I don't know if that's necessary...
<lordievader> F-3000: Minimal != alternative. And why do you want to erase the MBR? Sounds like a really bad idea.
<F-3000> lordievader: Why it's bad idea? Its going to be "reset" anyways when I install Kubuntu on it.
<F-3000> Newer GRUB.
<lordievader> F-3000: Not the entire MBR. It also contains the partition table.
<F-3000> lordievader: If I happen to erase that too, then I just need to repartition, right? :) Its "empty" HD anyways. Any of the earlier data is irrelevant.
<F-3000> lordievader: And I know that minimal != alternative, but I didn't see anything but ordinary ISOs on the Kubuntu DL page.
<lordievader> F-3000: Could you answer why you want to erase the MBR?
<jalo> dd if=/dev/null /dev/hd1 -bs512 -c1
<F-3000> lordievader: To ensure that any content in there wont be bothering the new installation. But I doubt it's gona be a problem. I just recreated partition table.
<BluesKaj> F-3000, alternate is no longer available, minimal is the text install now
 * lordievader doesn't see how that would be a problem
<F-3000> lordievader: As I thought as well after some pondering.
<lordievader> So no need to erase the MBR.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I couldn't find anything but normal 32 and 64 bit install ISOs from Kubuntu download page.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Oh, and upgraders. There's no link to minimal or anything else.
<lordievader> F-3000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BluesKaj> check the minimal url post above
<jalo> Are there developers out there. I got the 14.04 installation from cd broked too. Any work arounds?
<jalo> md5sum is ok.
<F-3000> jalo: How it failed?
<BluesKaj> jalo, look at the F6 options on the try/install kubuntu screen
<jalo> I just got black screen.
<jalo> Ok. I will be back in few minutes.
<alket> Im booting with Kubuntu 14.04 live cd because I want to partition my drive but I can't Resize it in KDE Partition Mangaer
<BluesKaj> alket, recommend gparted live cd
<lordievader> alket: What can't you resize? NTFS?
<alket> lordievader: I have all the hardisk formated with Kubuntu 14.04 I want to create a partition to store the clonezilla
<alket> image
<alket> and some other files also
<lordievader> alket: Oke, is the drive fully partitioned?
<alket> lordievader: is there a terminal command which I can pastebinit ?
<lordievader> alket: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/<something>" if it ain't GPT.
<alket> lordievader: these folders are after /dev/ : sda       sda1      sda2      sda5      sg0       sg1       shm/      snapshot  snd/      sr0       stderr    stdin     stdout
<lordievader> !paste | alket
<ubottu> alket: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> It is probably sda btw.
<alket> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373025/
<lordievader> Ah you are using lvm, do you simply want to create a new logical volume?
<alket> lordievader: I dont know what that is, but I want to make some space to store some files permanently
<lordievader> alket: Make an lv, put a filesystem on it and mount it?
<jalomann> Ok. I got a second laptop booted. I am on F6 menu.
<lordievader> alket: Or am I failing to understand?
<alket> lordievader: im sure that im failing to explain, what I really want is to have a partition so I can store files, so if I mess my system, those fiels won't be affected
<BluesKaj> jalomann, try acpi=off
<jalomann> Ok. I will.
<lordievader> alket: As long as you don't blow up sda a logical volume on that physical volume is safe. But, as allways, be sure to have a backup.
<jalomann> It boots up now. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> jalomann, yw
<jalomann> www.twitter.com/jalomann
<jalomann> I will change a blank harddisk for 14.04
<jalomann> Hey! What's up. I have installed kubuntu a lot previously. Now it fails again. Has this something to do with systemd?
<jalomann> I got: failled to change the mode of /etc/passwd- to 0600
<BluesKaj> jalomann, never heard of that error
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jalomann> Usually kubuntu istalls like mac.
<jalomann> I started again. I got it forward.
<jalomann> It is installing now.
<BluesKaj> ok good
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<jalomann> I can cope with these but I just recommended kubuntu for some of my friends.
<F-3000>  jalomann: Kubuntu 14.04 feels good - once it installs successfully. ;)
<jalomann> Looking forward to it. I am a big fan of kubuntu.
<F-3000> I was about to get rid of a PC with 2GHz cpu as "too old", but looks like I'll be selling it as Kubuntu desktop after all.
<F-3000> Cant wait to install Arch with KDE on my own laptop. :)
<jalomann> What's advantage with Arch?
<F-3000> No distro versions.
<F-3000> I hate the current half-year cycle with Ubuntu (and it's forks).
<jalomann> I see..
<lordievader> F-3000: Use the lts, then you only need to switch once every 5 years ;)
<jalomann> Yeah. That's why I am updating now.
<F-3000> lordievader: Problem with LTS is, that it gets only security-updates after 14.10 is published. Any non-security-related bug wont be fixed (unless an app gets update, which is more rare).
<jalomann> But still I hate to search and install all software again.
<lordievader> F-3000: Kubuntu offers backports of KDE software.
<F-3000> backports... hmm...
<F-3000> lordievader: Is backports how much of a "hassle"?
<lordievader> F-3000: One like in the terminal and an update ;)
<F-3000> When backports can be enabled? Just wondering regarding my clients whom get Kubuntu. And if I'm able to enable backports even before 14.10 comes out, so that they don't have to do it.
<lordievader> F-3000: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=trusty
<F-3000> lordievader: So it actually can be enabled already? That sounds very good.
<lordievader> F-3000: There ain't much in there for Trusty, only calligra.
<F-3000> lordievader: I assume it's going to expand more over time, especially once 14.10 comes out, right?
<BluesKaj> arch is ok, but there's nothing special about it, just because it's a rolling release
<lordievader> F-3000: Look at Precise KDE 4.13 will almost land for that ;)
<F-3000> Only reason I'm interested of the rolling release style is that I don't have to reinstall my OS again.
<BluesKaj> F-3000, I just do-release-upgrade, but i keep things clean
<jalomann> So far, so good. But they didn't have time to fix panel clock.
<BluesKaj> panel clock is fine, just use the settings options
<jalomann> I have xxx" monitor and if I drag panel to left the date dissappears.
<jalomann> I know, this is a kde issue.
<BluesKaj> do you see the arrows in the panel when you click on the cashew on the right ? those are used to adjust your panel size from left to right and vice-versa
<rberg> Hello all, what does avahi-daemon do? its using too much cpu
<rberg> I killed it an 'chmod -x' it.. basically I am wondering what I just broke :)
<jalomann> Yes I do. The problem is that the date and fades out when I move the panel to left.
<BluesKaj> rberg, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/739-disabling-the-avahi-daemon
<rberg> BluesKaj: Thanks!
<BluesKaj> jalomann, it needs more room than you're giving it by reducing the size , so the date is sacrificed
<BluesKaj> jalomann, increase the panel height
<EC1> any kubuntu full desktop distro iso available on net?
<BluesKaj> EC1, http://www.kubuntu.org/
<EC1> its come with some applications but not full application like PCLINUX OS
<BluesKaj> EC1, you can do a full upgrade once installed
<EC1> i want to distribute to my friends who loved my laptop with ubuntu but they dont have internet all the time conneced so if full disto iso possible then it's good for them
<BluesKaj> and what you mean by a full desktop is a matter of preference anyway , there are thousands of packages available for Kubuntu EC1
<TheFakeazneD525> EC1: for me, there are 71000+ packages
 * TheFakeazneD525 has a few ppas enabled, so more like 60somethingthousand
<rcw2> any quick fixes for chromium in 14.04
<TheFakeazneD525> rcw2: what for
<rcw2> the no keyboard input problem
<StayFrosty> hey, can i ask a question about a problem with kde here?
<BluesKaj> rcw2, quick fix , what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> if it's kubuntu related StayFrosty, yes
<StayFrosty> just a minor problem, my firefox doesnt show folder icons in submenus in the icon bar
<silv3r_m00n>  i am using oxygen-gtk theme for GTK3 theme in system settings > application appearance > GTK, and it seems to stick to a font size of 10pt always, no matter what i select, how to fix this ?
<StayFrosty> do you know how to fix that?
<BluesKaj> StayFrosty, do yopu mean the bookmarks toolbar
<StayFrosty> yes (sorry, im not a native speaker)
<rcw2> BluesKaj, fishing for ideas.  i updated/graded the os, maybe there's something else i can do?
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Was able to install Kubuntu thru minimal. One mistake tho, installed boot into /dev/sda, while it was supposed to go into sdb (minimal had USB and inner HD swapped for some reason). Now need to install driver for nVidia. *sigh*
<BluesKaj> StayFrosty, right click in open space above the address bar and choose the bookmarks toolbar
<BluesKaj> ih firefox
<modern> is there a kubuntu server release
<BluesKaj> F-3000, there's no need for a boot partition
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Boot sector.
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> modern,^
<F-3000> I have Debian 7 as server OS.
<BluesKaj> modern, most server installs don't use a desktop
<StayFrosty> BluesKaj, and then? i mean when i have a folder in the bookmarks toolbar, and then a folder in this folder, the folder icon doesnt appear
<modern> I go want a gui but I am guessing I can add obe through apt-get
<BluesKaj> StayFrosty, the bookmarks toolbar folders just contain urls afaik
<BluesKaj> modern, yes
<BluesKaj> modern, or you can choose one during the server installation
<modern> oh even easier.. cool thanks
<StayFrosty> but i have a subfolder in the folder? or are you saying that then there cant be an icon for the subfolder?
<BluesKaj> StayFrosty, seems so, but I can't say for sure, because I've never tried it
<Pici> ;36
<F-3000> StayFrosty: As far as I'm aware, a folder in bookmarks cannot have a custom image. Maybe it can be changed with addon, but I'd expect that to switch the icon for every folder in FF.
<BluesKaj> StayFrosty, you can drag a folder into another
<F-3000> StayFrosty: Ignore me, I think I'm not on the map about what you two are talking about..
<StayFrosty> yes thats what i was doing, but then no icon :D but its not that important anyway
<BluesKaj> StayFrosty, i mean place the 2 folders in the toolbar then drag one into the other
<StayFrosty> yes but then i have no icon of the folder, which i dragged into the other
<BluesKaj> that's odd , it worked here
<BluesKaj> ok BBL , errands...
<StayFrosty> okay, thanks anyways :)
<silv3r_m00n> in which file are the gtk appearance settings saved ?
<edu> .
<F-3000> BluesKaj and lordievader, thanks for your asistance. I got now 64 bit Kubuntu running on the laptop. Still some finetuning to be done, but it works good.
<phoenixz> Ever since I installed 14.04, after a few hours my WIFI suddenly disconnects, and then it will not ever connect again until I reboot. See http://pastie.org/9131198 for a dmesg output.  This seems to happen more when either I have a very high CPU load (or when my laptop starts swapping a lot) or usually about a few hours after the laptop woke up after a suspend. Anyone who might know what this could be?
<phoenixz> Also, is there a way I could kickstart the wifi again without rebooting? Maybe could I reload the wifi driver or something?
<lordievader> F-3000: Nice congratulations :)
<byzr49> sall all
<byzr49> cn e roman pe acia?
<yossarianuk> Firefox 29.0 - theme doesn't really work with Kubuntu's default one...
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, FF uses the gtk theme set in system settings>application appearance afaik
<deeplodokus> hi. i've got 2 machines running kubuntu. i'd like to redirect audio output from the laptop as an input on the desktop so that i can play videos/audio on the laptop with all sound coming out from the desktop
<deeplodokus> i've found tutos for ubuntu using pulseaudio/pavucontrol/paprefs but i couldn't get it to work
<alan_smith> hello guys, I had a perfectly working kubuntu install, but since it was an extremely old install I decided to wipe it and install 14.04 again to get a clean system, however, it won't even boot from liveusb... i've tried blacklisting nouveau but it hangs with blinking cursor, nomodeset also hangs after the text-mode loading thing (mobo beeps once, hangs at black screen). nvidia gtx560, pentium g3220 (haswell)
<alan_smith> any help?
<alan_smith> kubuntu was working a treat, inclusive across various hardware upgrades (incl mobo)
<alan_smith> i've tried installing lubuntu also because the liveusb boots but there's no charm that makes it boot from disk, tried about everything, purged nouveau, installed various versions of the proprietary driver...
<alan_smith> **tumbleweeds rolling around**
<dougiel> anyone know how to change the clock from utc to display the real time
<lordievader> dougiel: I think right click clock -> Digital Clock settings -> time zone tab
<BluesKaj> dougiel, you're real time is probly on america central time, correct?
<dougiel> thanks lordievader yes you are right...yes BluesKaj, and is set to central
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, try the F6 option acpi=off at the try/install kubuntu screen
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: ok, brb, thanks
<BluesKaj> dougiel, make utc isn't checked off as well, I've seen that happen in the past
<BluesKaj> make sure
<dougiel> BluesKaj, K... checking
<dougiel> BluesKaj, UTC was checked and I did not even know it scrolled so I did not do it - lol...
<alan_smith> nope, with noacpi=off it hangs with a blinking cursor
<dougiel> kubuntu using MS as a model or something?
<dougiel> alan_smith, you booting an install disk?
<alan_smith> dougiel: yes, 14.04 65bit
<alan_smith> 64
<alan_smith> not disk, usb drive thouigh
<dougiel> oh I was gonna say the 65 bit ver is borked
<dougiel> lol - nvidia card alan_smith ?
<alan_smith> dougiel: yep, gtx560
<dougiel> not laughing at alan_smith - I think he is going thru what I did
<dougiel> asus
<dougiel> or evga?
<alan_smith> pny
<dougiel> does not matter anyway do the net install
<dougiel> or any text install and you... IMO it is a graphic driver issue and you just dont see the gui... but that is an opinion alan_smith - always confirm my rants with the smart ppl in the channel
<alan_smith> dougiel: is there a way to force vesa? when I upgraded my vga from amd to this nvidia i had kubuntu on hdd and I could install the driver using the safe graphical mode, which uses vesa I think.... perhaps there's some way to force it... BluesKaj was helping me with the issue
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, nouveau is the default for nvidia gpus, but the higher end cards will run better with the nvidia-331
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: what happens when you blacklist nouveau from the boot options (nouveau.blacklist=1)? does it revert to vesa?
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: and gtx560 is not high end nor new afaik
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, normally blacklisting nouveau isn't necessary and the gtx560 is higher end then my 8400gs which runs fine on the 331
<BluesKaj> than
<BluesKaj> and i don't think vesa will run the nvidia , perhaps it will run the onboard amd/ati
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: isnt it possible that the problem is somewhere else? I've tried installing lubuntu, which boots fine from liveusb, but it simply won't boot from disk, i've tried installing the recommended nvidia (304) from recovery mode, no deal, tried purging nouveau, still no deal, tried installing 331.20, now even the recovery mode won't boot (http://imagebin.org/308526), and i've tried all boot parameters combinations one can imagin
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: the onboard is intel, then i upgraded to an amd card, then to this nvidia, and always with the same kubuntu install and always worked perfectly, i only needed to boot the safe graphical mode to install the proprietary drivers
<dougiel> 560 is higher end
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, how did you install 14.04 , via do-release-upgrade or clean install?
<alan_smith> and of couse i upgraded my mobo and processor and always with the same kubuntu install and it always worked a treat
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: i didn't, instead of upgrading my existing kubuntu i decided to wipe the disk and install a 'clean' iso - worst decision ever.... now I can't even boot the iso
<BluesKaj> oh from an image on a usb, sorry forgot
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, best route atm is to try the minimal install , suddenly there seems to ne alot of HW recognition probs
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dougiel> anyway... I don't know much about using linux but installing it is very familiar to me as I just reinstall when I break it over th last 10 years so when I say that nvidia card will not work IMO is not just a guess I have tryied to resolve the exaCT same issues alan_smith is having and the net install fixed it for me but you intel on board is where ytour vid is going did you plug a monitor into that one?
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: is it possible that the problem is my mobo? It's dual-bios but I deactivated efi... i'm asking this mostly because when i boot with nomodeset, the bios beeps and then the thing freezes...
<alan_smith> dougiel: hmmm.... going to try to plug the monitor on the onboard card next time
<dougiel> err... onboard may be your saving grace... and have had the nvidia intel conflict on a notebook
<alan_smith> or perhaps just disable the intel card directly in the bios?
<dougiel> no
<dougiel> plug your monitor into the mobo
<alan_smith> i'm going to try that, than try the minimal install, thank you BluesKaj & dougiel :)
<dougiel> np
<alan_smith> brb
<dougiel> happy to share my opinion - lol
<dougiel> waiting with bells on :)
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, open the uefi bios and use the legacy mode and enable usb install
<dijx> hi, some problems in 12.04 backports - package libkgapi2-2
<dougiel> BluesKaj, the minimal install that is how I had to do it... missed him
<BluesKaj> usb boot rather
<BluesKaj> bummer
<dijx> libkgapi2-2 version is 2.0.1 and some other packages requires version 2.1.0
<dougiel> he said he was coming back if you are leaving I will watch and tell him what you said...
<BluesKaj> damn uefi
<dijx> ie libpimcommon4 in kdepim
<dougiel> uefi - deja vu
<BluesKaj> yeah i had some issues with this laptop with uefi, I saw the legacy mode and an option called flash back
<BluesKaj> the flashback didn't seem to do much but the legacy mode was the key to a successful install
<dougiel> I think I had an issue for about 20 seconds ran to BluesKaj and disabled and install right off on the laptop...
<dougiel> but the desktop did/does the same thing alan_? was discribing
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: yes - I mean the new tabs look a bit odd (firefox 29)...
<dougiel> BluesKaj, does alan have 2 machines or does he keep booting bakc and forth?
<BluesKaj> dougiel, not sure
<dougiel> if so BluesKaj looks like he gave up or the intel card worked...
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, FF 28 here, but no FF upgrades here yet
<BluesKaj> dougiel, think he's going the minimal route, so he might be away for a few more mins
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: you not on 14,04 ?
<yossarianuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/firefox
<BluesKaj> nope, Im on 14.10 :)
<yossarianuk> you'll see what I mean when you install it ... (unless you had modified tabs, etc)
<yossarianuk> 14.10 - ah of course...
<BluesKaj> FF here is fine so I'm not gonna fool with it , yossarianuk
<dougiel> BluesKaj, minimal... too bad, I guess on the bright side he was not a first time user (He knows it's worth the work)
<yossarianuk> you'll get it in an update soon - don;t get me wrong ff  29 is great - just the tabs look odd in kubuntu...
<dougiel> alan_smith, :)
<alan_smith> yay! it worked! plugging a monitor on the onboard output didn't help,  but disabling the onboard card on mobo made everything work like a charm!
<yossarianuk> I can't work with chrome .... the way blocks of text copies is wrong...
<alan_smith> thank you BluesKaj and dougiel ! :)
<dougiel> excellent... that minimal install is hell, I would not wish that on anyone not eve alan_smith :P
<dougiel> even
<alan_smith> :) lols
<dougiel> happy everything worked out, so nice when it does
<dougiel> and it always does in one distro or another but nice to see ubuntu workign great on so many rigs
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, good to hear :)
<alan_smith> yeah, clearly the problem was some kinda conflict of the vgas... since the nvidia driver were loaded and running, but none of the 3 video outputs were displaying anything (1 onboard 2 on vga),  I think perhaps it was outputting to a dummy output or something... no idea... one strange thing is that when i disabled the onboard vga I have more ram now, I assume that the ram is allocated to the onboard vga even when you're not using it.
<alan_smith> perhaps the mobo is just too cheapo
<BluesKaj> usually pci cards have added memory to help carry the memory load
<dougiel> alan_smith, I have a 10 year old computer that does the same thing and I cannot explain it either... Oh but my mobo is not low end there is something about nvidia but cannot pinpoint it and it does not sound like a common problem...
<alan_smith> computers are getting crazy these days :)
<dougiel> ... and your symptoms were the same as mine but I have no onboard - I dont know, but here it has been happening since 12.04
<dougiel> arent the tho
<dougiel> they
<alan_smith> the first thing i'm gonna do once I upgrade my mobo again is to disable the onboard VGA... you get more RAM and fixes compatibility issues. They should be automatically disabled once the mobo detects an offboard VGA imho, since it's not possible to use both at the same time there's no use to keep both enabled.
<dougiel> alan_smith, you cant use both at the same time?
<dougiel> didnt realize that
<alan_smith> dougiel: well, afaik nope... otherwise it would be cool to use the onboard one while the offboard does opencl/cuda calculations
<BluesKaj> sometimes higher end pci gpus require more wattage than most regular desktop psus can provide and users forget to check the minimum power the pci gpus require
<alan_smith> you can use two at the same time if they're both nvidia or amd
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: mine is oversupplied
<dougiel> my son has a 560
<dougiel> ti
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm thinking about a 500-600 watt
<alan_smith> have a friend that has a gt540 and a gtx580, while the 580 renders stuff using cuda (cycles), he can continue using the computer with the 540, pretty cool stuff :)
<alan_smith> on my rig I can't use while it renders... it's so damn slow... i almost never use cuda/opencl stuff though
<dougiel> rendering = kdenlive rendering?
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: nope, i had a 500w but it didn't support haswell processor, atm i'm with a corsair 430w, but i only have 2 hdds and the processor is 54w tdp, no disk drives whatsoever
<alan_smith> dougiel: nope, Blender rendering
<alan_smith> cycles
<alan_smith> 2*ddr3, 54w processor, gtx560, 2 hdds, 15w mobo... 430 w is more than enough
<alan_smith> this system should't eat more than 250w at peak :)
<dougiel> alan_smith, sorry to bug you - I only rendered in kdenlive... how many watts is the 560? ... on my laptop with 670 and it takes about 3 min to render 1 min of video with audio, we are talking about the same thing?
<alan_smith> 560 is 150w
<dougiel> ty
<alan_smith> i don't know what is kdenlive
<alan_smith> lemme google
<dougiel> video editor
<alan_smith> yeah, as long as kdenlive uses cuda to render, I think it's the same thing as cycles, it's just a bunch of calculations using the vga
<dougiel> lol I don't know blender and you don't know kdenlive, I think it is the same thing as blender alan_smith - thot so... so can you do anything like dist cc with rendering?
<alan_smith> dougiel: well, yes, blender is a 3d package but it also have a compositor and video editor, everything uses cuda/opencl technology (latest version)
<alan_smith> dougiel: is kdenlive stable for production? it seems quite good
<alan_smith> remembers me of cyberlink powerdirector
<alan_smith> the screenshots at least
<coco> hey guys
<coco> i have a quick question
<alan_smith> btw, is there any way to get firefox tabs on title bar, so I can click them on the edge of screen when maximized?
<coco> wa??
<coco> oh woops! wrong irc
<coco> XD
<F-3000> foormea: I was able to record (with Audacity) a startup demo music of a game (Syndicate by Bullfrog) by connecting desktop's headphone output  to laptop's mic input (using that mp3 as a ringtone). I think it should be possible to output mic input (without actually recording) with Audacity.
<BluesKaj> looking for a decent video converter since ffmpeg was dropped avconv doesn't do the job for those pesky .ts files that the BBC etc seem to stream< audio synching and video artifacts are the norm even on vlc playback
<BluesKaj> mplayer has audio sync problems altho the video is decent
<dougiel> alan_smith, it is in the repos and yes was stable all 2 times I used it - lol... idk tho I have only used it for a couple of months tho
<kc5791> hey all...My wireless/wired connections became inoperative after my son was on th
<kc5791> hey all...My wireless/wired connections became inoperative after my son was on my laptop..i am on another comp...
<BluesKaj> kc5791, did he update/upgrade the system
<kc5791> I dont really know what he did...he was messin with a phone..
<lordievader> kc5791: Did he hit the wifi kill switch?
<kc5791> I have tried that...but I have it set in setup to be enabled
<lordievader> Can you pastebin the output of "sudo rfkill list"?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kc5791> I cant...I have no internet connection on that computer
<lordievader> Right... If you check the output is anything blocked?
<kc5791> when I put that in console..nothing happens
<lordievader> No output at all?
<kc5791> just gives the header again for next entry...he really screww
<kc5791> screwed it up
<lordievader> kc5791: Is your wireless card still listed under iwconfig?
<kc5791> nope...just eth0 l0...says no wireless extensions after each
<kc5791> I had a eth0 connection..but I reinstalled the b43 packages and it dont work again'
<lordievader> Phew, does "lspci|grep Network" give anything?
<kc5791> Broadcom corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g wlan (rev 01)
<lordievader> kc5791: Ok, it is recognized :), what driver is loaded? (lspci -k|grep -A2 Network)
<kc5791> SAYS a2 COMMAND NOT FOUND
<kc5791> srry bout caps
<lordievader> What did you type exactly?
<kc5791> Broadcom corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g wlan (rev 01) Subsystem: Dell Wireless, 1390 WLAN Mini-Card , Kernal Driver in use: wl
<kc5791> I had typed in the wrong way
<lordievader> Hmm that should work.
<kc5791> he disabled them somehow...
<lordievader> Ask him if he remembers, I don't really see what the problem can be. Does he know your password?
<kc5791> he said he don't remember...he knew it then..not now
<lordievader> Then he couldn't do any real harm, have you rebooted the machine?
<kc5791> yes...many rtimes
<kc5791> I am just going to reinstall I suppose...
<lordievader> Really strange, but I must say I am out of ideas.
<kc5791> well...thanks anyway...you have helped me before and I really do appreciate that..well...reistall time...lol
<kc5791> peace and have a blessed day
<pedahzur> Riddell , et al: Thanks for teh 4.13 packages (this is 12.04).  I went to do a dist-upgrade, and I got this: https://gist.github.com/jkugler/a5e6b6703be93a4bca22 Note all the packages that are going to be removed.  If I just do an 'upgrade' (and not dist-upgrade) I get a bunch of packages "being held back."  Glitch?
<pedahzur> Riddell: here is the dist-upgrade again, run with -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true https://gist.github.com/jkugler/966917e2c8666fb97915
<Riddell> pedahzur: hmm
<Riddell> pedahzur: pastebin apt-cache policy kmail; apt-cache policy kdepim-runtime
<Riddell> ?
<pedahzur> Riddell: https://gist.github.com/jkugler/9e3ce7bcfb091bc5c62b
<Riddell> pedahzur: ok I think I see the problem, libkgapi needs to be copied, not sure why that didn't show up in my tests before
<pedahzur> Riddell: Is that a new package?
<Riddell> new version
<pedahzur> Hmm...because apt-cache tells me that I don't even have that package available on my machine.
<pedahzur> Riddell: does it go my a slightly different name?
<pedahzur> *by
<valorie> Riddell:
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy libkgapi
<valorie> N: Unable to locate package libkgapi
<tsimpson> it's libkgapi2-2
<Riddell> mm it is new to precise
<pedahzur> Riddell: Ah!  new to precise makes sense.
<valorie> but: paste.kde.org/pvugraou3
<valorie> ah, tsimpson already got there
<pedahzur> Riddell: Ah, yes, apt-cache show libkgapi2-2 does show version 2.0.1 is available.
<doctorpepper> can anyone help me please . i have a small issue  with baloo, i have indexed my home directory  and when i use the search plasmoid  (milou )  i dont get any result except for bookmarks and application
<Riddell> pedahzur, valorie: copied the new version, will probably take a wee bit for index to update
<pedahzur> Riddell: Great, thanks so much!
<valorie> quick work!
<Riddell> meh, annoyed and confused I didn't see it when I tested earlier
<pedahzur> For all who care: it's there! :)
#kubuntu 2014-05-02
<pedahzur> That was fun. Upgraded to KDE 4.13. Log in. Notes pops up, says it wants to migrate my notes. I say go for it.  But now notes says I have no notes. Grr.
<pedahzur> Also, how does one restart kdm these days? There is no /etc/init.d/kdm file any more.
<pedahzur> Thankfully I still have ~/.kde/share/apps/knotes/notes.ics  But it would be nice if the migration had actually worked.
<Chaser> pedahzur: isn't it lightdm ?
<pedahzur> Chaser: Maybe? There is not /etc/init.d/lightdm either.
<pedahzur> *no
<rvdv> I have done a new installation of Kubuntu and here there is a /etc/init.d/lightdm
<Chaser> me too, have lighttd init file. Standard kubuntu 14.04.
<rvdv> lightdm and lightdm-kde-greeter are both installed
<pedahzur> Sorry, this is 12.04.
<TheFakeazneD525> pedahzur: sudo restart kdm
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i am unable to change the font size for gtk apps, from systemsettings > appearance settings > GTK, any idea how to fix this ?
<silv3r_m00n> on kubuntuforums, where is the option to reset password ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Luke_T> hey could anyone help with a pretty big problem i'm having?
<valorie> Luke_T: what problem?
<Luke_T> I've been trying to uninstall kubuntu but i can't get it to work at all. I initially installed it with pendrivelinux and since i did that, I haven't been able to use pendrivelinux again for a different operating system
<Luke_T> i'm trying to put OSX back on
<Luke_T> oh yeah I should probably mentiion its a macbook
<lordievader> Luke-T: Shouldn't the OSX installer take care of that?
<valorie> uninstall?
<valorie> You can just wipe that part of the disk
<Luke_T> sorry for being a noob but how would i do that?
<valorie> I don't know anything about installing OSx, sorry
<Luke_T> i mean how would i wipe it? everything i've tried hasnt worked so far
<lordievader> Open a partition editor and remove the kubuntu partitions.
<valorie> on your 'pendrivelinux' you could put a disk repair ISO
<lordievader> Also people don't like it when you crosspost.
<valorie> or if it's just one or two partitions, rather than the whole disk, what lordievader said
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Luke_T> thanks for the help i'll try that, also sorry for cross posting it was just annoying me :P
<F-3000> Heya there! I got this fancy problem, that I got boot sector (MBR) on wrong place. It should be on internal HD (sda), but it went to USB-stick (sdb) during install - a and b were opposite than normally and I forgot that in one point. Kubuntu itself works good, it just doesnt boot if that USB-stick isnt in place. Could someone hint me about how to move/reinstall only the MBR? Using GRUB, as default on Kubuntu (14.04). I installed thru mini
<F-3000> Suprisingly a lot multilive-USB gives headaches. :D
<valorie> F-3000: this happens suprisingly often
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> you'll want grub2
<valorie> and the restoregrub has good stuff too
<lordievader> F-3000: Just install grub to sda again.
<F-3000> valorie and lordievader: thanks. Mere sudo grub-install /dev/sda did the trick. :) Now I need to figure out how to restore grub for the multiliveusb. :P
<lordievader> F-3000: Boot into it and run "sudo update-grub2"?
<valorie> multi-liveUSBs are sort of unreliable, IMO
<F-3000> valorie: It has worked quite well for me. Only problem is, that I cant access the start-menus of the ISOs.
<F-3000> valorie: And I have to keep in mind that sda and sdb might swap, so that I don't have to go thru this again. :P
<F-3000> valorie: Well, maybe one "problem" is, that I cannot choose guided partitioning, as mostly innerHD is not available as an option, only the multiliveusb, which I find extremely odd.
<valorie> I found the multiUSB to be useful to show off various ISOs
<valorie> but not reliable for installing
<F-3000> How it's unreliable for installing?
<valorie> that's been my experience
<F-3000> What difficulties you've faced?
<F-3000> valorie: Just out of curiosity. Maybe I can learn something.
<valorie> the same as you -- misplaced grub
<F-3000> valorie: Heh, usually grub goes into proper place. This time, a & b were swapped, and I forgot to change sda to sdb when minimal-install asked for grub location.
<valorie> OK
<nick87720z> hello. I just got kde 4.13 from kubuntu backport ppa. Made full reboot just for kdm restart (was a bit lazy to do it manually). Now akonadi doesn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7378246/
<F-3000> Some hints how to start figuring out why wlan isn't working? I've installed restricted drivers that Kubuntu suggested (thru Driver Manager), yet still nothing. Wlan cannot be enabled thru network manager.
<lordievader> F-3000: Is the correct driver loaded? (lspci -k|grep Network)
<F-3000> lordievader: Will check, once system has booted. Thought of booting with acpi=off option, but forgot to add it (removed splash and quiet).
<lordievader> F-3000: It's better to leave acpi on, especially on a laptop.
<F-3000> lordievader: It works oddly. Not as snappy as much slower desktop, cannot shutdown/reboot (have to do 5sec powerbutton down to shut down after "will now halt").
<F-3000> lordievader: Not sure if correct driver is in use. "Kernel driver in use: wl"
<lordievader> Broadcom device? Should be right, does it show up in iwconfig?
<F-3000> lordievader: Ay, broadcom, BCM4311.
<F-3000> lordievader: iwconfig shows "no wireless extensions." on both eth0 and lo.
<lordievader> Hmm, yesterday was someone with the same chip and problem.
<lordievader> You may try the opensource driver.
<F-3000> lordievader: From Driver Manager, right?
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<F-3000> lordievader: Alright, thanks. I'll fool around with that page's info. :)
<F-3000> lordievader: Driver Manager anyways shows only driver options for NVIDIA. I've selected recommended already. Luckily there was howto available how to do it thru terminal, as nouveau crashed if tried to actually do something.
<F-3000> lordievader: Tried acpi=off, looks like it was a bad idea with actual installed system. With liveusb it worked better.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Hey there. :)
<BluesKaj> hi F-3000
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Got Kubuntu running good, booting working properly, wlan connects. Now I only need to figure out how to fix laptop's unwillingness to shut down. :P
<F-3000> *shutdown properly
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Eh, it did just that. Disabling wl driver had such effect? Is that possible??
<BluesKaj> wierd
<BluesKaj> if it won't shit down run , init 0
<F-3000> Doh! How to make driver b43 (for broadcom) to start automatically? Currently it requires doing modprobe.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I hope it wont shit down. :D
<BluesKaj> hehe
<F-3000> Oh, I need to remove "blacklist b43" from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, makes sense
<F-3000> This is odd. After blacklisting wl, laptop definitely seems to work better.
<F-3000> No more background distortion behind dialog when selecting "Leave", instead just black.
<F-3000> Laptop actually shuts down, instead of freezing after showing "system going to halt" (or something alike, cant remember exact anymore?)
<F-3000> After I installed firmware-b43-installer and rebooted, something got tainted during boot. Cant remember anymore what it was, didnt fully understand what happened. Doesnt happen anymore.
<BluesKaj> keep up with the updates and upgrades and all should be well
<shadeslayer> F-3000: fwiw try linux-firmware-nonfree
<shadeslayer> that might work
<F-3000> shadeslayer: Driver Manager suggested that, I installed it.
<doctorpepper_> can anyome tell me which package contains plasmoidviewer
<shadeslayer> F-3000: and it worked?
<F-3000> shadeslayer: I didn't see any difference, nor I know why it was suggested, to be honest.
<fulton> Anyone had a problem upgrading from 12.04.4 to 14.04 where at some point KDM would restart and drop into a shell?
<shadeslayer> F-3000: Broadcom usually has many issues :/
<shadeslayer> sometimes it works, many times it doesn't
<F-3000> shadeslayer: This one works good with b43.
<shadeslayer> ok
<BluesKaj> fulton, lightdm is now the default for 14.04
<BluesKaj> F-3000, could be dnsmasq bug ..I had it earlier , alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf , comment the line dns=dnsmasq, with a # in front
<F-3000> BluesKaj: What's that?
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I know dns, but masq... I think I've read about it, but cant remember.
<fulton> that was *during* the upgrade, not after; didn't return to desktop so I don't know what happened to the upgrade procedure
<BluesKaj> dns may be buggy
<BluesKaj> masq rather
<BluesKaj> !dnsmasq
<BluesKaj> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.68-1 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 111 kB
<BluesKaj> fulton, has the install fifnshed successfully ?
<BluesKaj> finished*
<fulton> don't know, it dropped me back into the shell; there was a dpkg running and a python <defunct>
<fulton> can I trigger something from the command line?
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Funny thing. Not utterly useless, I'd suppose.
<fulton> or just reboot?
<BluesKaj> fulton, if you're in a shell try installing lightdm
<BluesKaj> F-3000, I have the bcm 4313 chip  and had a similar problem with wifi
<F-3000> BluesKaj: My only problem currently is, that b43 doesnt start without manual modprobe.
<BluesKaj> F-3000,  try running sudo dhclient wlan0 instead of modprobe
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Response: Cannot find device "wlan0"
<F-3000> BluesKaj: There's no blacklist rule for b43, yet it still doesn't get loaded at startup.
<BluesKaj> F-3000, run iwlist scan and look for wlanX
<BluesKaj> X being a different number than 0
<F-3000> wlan0 exists after modprobe b43
<BluesKaj> ok
<F-3000> Any suggestions how to get b43 loading at startup?
<F-3000> Do I need to make a script to do modprobe? :P
<BluesKaj> F-3000, have you seen this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/305079/how-do-i-get-the-right-wireless-modules-to-load-at-startup-for-a-bcm4322
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Now I have. If b43 is supposed to be in /etc/modules, that's the reason why it wasnt working.
<BluesKaj> did that tut help then ?
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Testing it right now.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: It e
<F-3000> BluesKaj: It helped with starting the driver, although now wlan didnt autoconnect.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: And I noticed that Network Manager's menu goes below bottom panel.
<BluesKaj> F-3000, http://linuxg.net/how-to-fix-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-driver-on-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<BluesKaj> scroll down to "To make it work automatically,"
<F-3000> BluesKaj: wlan autoconnected when I did manual modprobe.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: But I'll take a look at the page. :)
<BluesKaj> autoconnected is not the correct choice of words there, you shouldn't have to modprobe to autoconnect
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I know that modprobe shouldnt be needed for wifi autoconnection. I find it odd that autoconnection didnt occur. Maybe it's because secrets are local (user), and wlan was started before user had logged in, it failed?
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I'll reboot and confirm that autoconnect fails, then I'll see what happens when I change connection settings to allow any user to connect with them.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Now it worked. :D This is both hilarious and frustrating. :P
<BluesKaj> so it was user permissions
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I didnt get that far.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I didn't change anything, just rebooted.
<BluesKaj> ok
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Now I'm doing yet another reboot without any changes.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Again, it worked. I dont know what made it fail at the first time.
<BluesKaj> if you ran those commands in the tut then the autoconnect is turned on at startuo
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I'll try delayed login now (not logging in asap).
<F-3000> BluesKaj: I didn't run any of the commands from tut.
<F-3000> I added b43 to modules with nano.
<BluesKaj> ok, basiclly the same effect
<F-3000> Ay.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Delay had no effect, still connection. At least its tested that autoconnecting works now, hah.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Should I remove default driver, though?
<BluesKaj> F-3000, if it works now , don't "fix" it
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Alright. :D I thought same. ;)
<BluesKaj> the default driver wasn't loading afaik
<BluesKaj> you just needed it to add it to /etc/modules
<BluesKaj> err needed to
<F-3000> BluesKaj: If wl was default, it's off thru blacklist.
<F-3000> BluesKaj: And yes, got b43 to work by adding it to /etc/modules. Funny that [...]-installer didn't do something already.
<BluesKaj> bcm wifi can be troublesome , but most bcm probs are solvable IME
<F-3000> BluesKaj: Alright, I think the laptop's running good for now. Huge thanks for your assistance! :)
<risetkt> hello
<risetkt> 0.0
<risetkt> 0.0
<risetkt>  any body here?
<risetkt> anybody here?
<risetkt> 0.0
<BluesKaj> risetkt, yes
<risetkt> 0.0 wow
<risetkt> i want to report a bug
<wolf__> here
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<risetkt> ok  thanks
<BluesKaj> just make sure it's not already reported risetkt
<BluesKaj> you can confirm on launchpad that it affects you too if the bug has already been filed
<BluesKaj> risetkt, don't pm pls, we can discuss in here
<risetkt> oh sorry..
<risetkt> but how can i search bugs? like if i want to search bugs on chrome browser , what should i do?
<risetkt> ahh...0.0
<BluesKaj> rethus, open dolphin help, then bug report, then choose the app from the dropdown
<BluesKaj> risetkt,^
<risetkt> ok thanks
<nick87720z> hey again, i just got response on #kde about one eventually appearing problem with akonadi database
<nick87720z> [02.05.14 19:17:21] <rdieter> nick87720z: some post akonadi-1.13.1 upstream commits try to fix that, either poke your packagers to include that, or wait for akonadi-1.13.2 release
<nick87720z> [02.05.14 19:20:08] <rdieter> nick87720z: see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331867
<ubottu> KDE bug 331867 in server "mysql: column 'name' can not be null when migrating PartTable" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<nick87720z> This is exactly what i have after upgrade to kde 4.13 from backport ppa
<Meepers> Hi.
<Meepers> Anyone here?
<Meepers> I just installed Kubuntu on a Asus G750
<Meepers> Dual booting with Windows 8.1
<Meepers> And Kubuntu detects my wireless chipset.
<Meepers> But when I load it and click apply...
<Meepers> Nothing happens.
<Meepers> The driver manager keeps nagging me about the driver.
<Meepers> But when I try to load the driver...
<Meepers> It just reloads and keeps nagging me.
<Meepers> Any help?
<BluesKaj> Meepers, which wifi chip ?
<BluesKaj> Meepers, sudo lshw -C network
<dougiel> is it called the system tray where the clock sits? why is it sometimes the icons in my 'system tray' are white and sometimes they are coloured?
<dougiel> white with a glowing effect if I remember right
<BluesKaj> bbl
<meepers> Where is everyone?
<meepers> Hi?
<meepers> Can anyone help me?
<meepers> Where is everyone?
<rvdv> meepers: Just ask
<meepers> I installed Kubuntu on my Asus G750
<meepers> ...And in the LiveUSB is detected our Broadcom 802.11ac wireless chip.
<meepers> And everything was going well.
<meepers> But after installing, the driver manager detects the chip.
<meepers> But when I try to load it, it doesn't.
<meepers> The manager just reloads and nags me to load the driver again.
<meepers> Why is the driver manager doing that?
<meepers> And how do I get the driver loaded?
<M0rgenstern> Hello
<M0rgenstern> Could someone help me please with kubuntu's cryptsetup? I installed kubuntu and now it won't let me in
<meeperkins> HI
<meeperkins> Is anyone available to talk
<meeperkins> ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yay more cpu fan issues
<Whiskey`Wonka> was working fine in 13.10. did the upgrade to 14 and stopped working
<Whiskey`Wonka> checking, acpi/ibm/fan said it was disabled, i did somethings and now it sas enabled but it still speed:0
<Whiskey`Wonka> why is there no trivial way to just say "fan run at RPM ABC"
<designs> hello everyone
<designs> is anyone aviable to help me with something?
<pmd`> designs: just ask and wait, if anyone can help, they will.
<Etriaph> I'm having a strange issue with Rekonq in the past couple of days.  Flash videos (YouTube) are displaying the skin on people as a pale blue.  Color correction issue maybe?
<zenx> wow kubuntu 14.04 is so awesome
<valorie> zenx: I'm finding it smooth as silk
<valorie> what are you liking?
<zenx> first of all the development tools like kdiff, kate, kdevelop(heard good things about it)
<zenx> but the polish is incredible, no program crashes so far
<zenx> graphics are top
<zenx> very smooth indeed
<zenx> next gen desktop :D
<valorie> I'm happy to hear that
<valorie> usually we only hear the growls here!
<valorie> nice to hear compliments as well
<zenx> maybe kde users are more demanding :P
<zenx> the last place I worked almost everyone bye the time I left had converted to kde
<valorie> well, people come into IRC because they have problems
 * valorie just lives here
<zenx> that or quassel has kubuntu in the autojoin list
<Whiskey1> valorie: well, kubuntu isnt do bad. a few issues, like my FAN not working. would love to fix that. else its decent nad all my gear runs it.
<valorie> not sure about the fan, Whiskey1 -- have you filed a bug?
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<Whiskey1> valorie: oh its 'not a bug' acording to everyone else
#kubuntu 2014-05-03
<rocco> hi
<valorie> Whiskey1: if your fan was working, but now it is not, please file a bug
<valorie> or perhaps talk to the #solid devels and see if there were recent changes
<Whiskey1> ill try talking to them. the last time (12.10-13.04) this happened that wasnt good enough
<Whiskey1> really i just want thinkfan level to work and id be happy
<Whiskey1> oh they are kde, mmm not sure its a kde issue at all
<Whiskey1> its all in the kernel
<keithzg> Hey wait, where's the option in Amarok to send to k3b for burning? Am I just imagining that there was such a feature, or perhaps it was just in the halcyon days of 1.4?
<valorie> keithzg: you used to be able to burn from amarok, true
<valorie> I think the devels disconnected from k3b because of APIs changing or somesuch?
<valorie> I used it back in 1.4 days, but don't recall exactly
<keithzg> Pretty much every feature died when they moved away from 1.4, heh. Guess this one just didn't make it back.
<keithzg> I think I was also conflating it in my mind a bit with kdenlive, which does still have the ability to toss stuff over to k3b
<keithzg> And I've used that recently, which probably made me think I'd used the Amarok feature recently.
<Guest61394> YEA
<Guest61394> MY  name is Guest61394
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<epipercepi> any coders in the house, please check this (primarily for whether 1- the comments all work ok) and/or 2- whether or not it will work at all in terms of closing my zsh script inside my xchat script. (to be used in k/ubuntu).. i have gtk as well installed.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7384851/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ronalds> all the qt applications can't stand crtl c crtl v
<ronalds> what is wrong with my ubuntu
<ronalds> 12.04
<ronalds> I did nothing
<chachan> ronalds: try checking the global shortcuts
<chachan> ronalds: System Settings > Custom ShortCuts > Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<ronalds> well pasting in this konversation appliaction , quassel or other qt app
<ronalds> crashes application
<ronalds> + skype doesn't work anymore
<ronalds> qt designer and creator fails to start
<ronalds> Segmentation fault
<ronalds> why
<ronalds> ?
<BluesKaj> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Capprentice> Anyone knows how to create "App folders" in Gnome Shell 3.12 ?
<BluesKaj> Capprentice, ask in #ubuntu , this is kubuntu which uses the kde desktop
<Capprentice> Im on Kubuntu but installed Gnome 3.12.
<Capprentice> Now the menu looks horrible.
<BluesKaj> Capprentice, no matter , for gnome support join #ubuntu
<Capprentice> Already asked there,....waiting for reply :'(
<BluesKaj> Capprentice, tha's because you have boh sets of packages in the menu
<BluesKaj> most are dupes with different names for the same job
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> why isn't rekonq installed by default in kubuntu ?
<TheFakeazneD525> amundsen: idk, they took it out of the ISO
<TheFakeazneD525> amundsen: apt-get install rekonq --install-suggests should fix you right up
<tmk42> Hello everyone
<tmk42> I am experiencing a rather weird issue with kmix on kubuntu 14.04. When I utilize the keyboard shortcuts for raising or lowering the volume, the volume levels do nothing. The only way to control volume is manually within kmix.
<tmk42> The volume levels raise and  lower on the screen, but in reality they do nothing.
<tmk42> Like ok Im raising the volume now, but nothing happens.
<tmk42> Does anyone know how to find a solution to this bug or restore kmix back to default settings maybe?
<doctorpepper> hi guys.
<BluesKaj> hi doctorpepper
<clagiafra> ciao, volevo aggiornare kubuntu a 14.04 ma non riesco
<fuchrproof> join #debian
<fuchrproof> where the hell am i?
<fabio123> hi there
<fabio123> i'm having toubles with this command
<fabio123> sudo apt-get install appmenu-gtk3 and appmenu-gtk
<fabio123> do i need these packages fot the global menu to work with gtk apps?
<risetkt> u can find it in the left down corner  ;)
<doctorpepper> is it normal that plymouthd is using my cpu while i am running a desktop session  ?
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, no it's definitely not normal
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj: it actually uses between 2 to 5 % of my cpu.
<doctorpepper> and i cant figure out my this happens
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, plymouth shouldn't even be running after login
<doctorpepper> got any idea how i can fix this issue
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, open system monitor and kill it
<crook> why is syncing my galaxy android SO DAMN PAINFUL?
<crook> mtp sucks
<crook> why do i have to resort to airdroid?
<crook> ridiculous that this is such a PITA
<crook> mtp is not usuable on kubuntu with android
<jacky> happy birthday valorie!
<rocco> hello
<arandomguy> Hi could any one here help me with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/ubuntu-14-04-drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142 . Thanks :)
<Addle> valorie: It's your birthday? Happy birthday, oh helpful one! :)
<Programmer_> does anyone know how to sync google drive to ubuntu?
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, how so?
<TheFakeazneD525> like do the thing that they did for windows?
<TheFakeazneD525> Programmer_: sudo apt-get install grive -y
<TheFakeazneD525> then run grive -a
<Programmer_> ok
<gonssal> Hi all. I just updated to 14.04 and Konqueror, Kontact and other QT apps constantly freeze. Is this a known issue?
<gonssal> 13.10 was running just fine
<TheFakeazneD525> gonssal: odd, I'm not getting that issue
<TheFakeazneD525> gonssal: what arch?
<Programmer_> is there a GUI TheFakeazneD525
<gonssal> 64bit
<TheFakeazneD525> Programmer_: er, the setup is non-gui :c
<Programmer_> :/
<TheFakeazneD525> but once you set it up, it makes a directory in your home folder
<Programmer_> ok
<TheFakeazneD525> and then you can access g-drive with Dolphin or Konqueror
<gonssal> it affects Dolphin too so the system is basically unusable
<landry> Using the ppa available here http://www.noobslab.com/2014/02/unofficial-google-drive-grive-tools.html  , you will make it usable in kde
<Programmer_> its reading the local directory :/
<jonny_> How do I remove KDE IM contacts from the icon bar at the bottom.
<jonny_> anyone know how to remove KDE IM from the tray
<guest9WYEub> help help i need help
<guest9WYEub> i changed my screen resolution, now kubuntu won't loaad
<guest9WYEub> anyone here
<valorie> thank you jacky and add
<andy123> guest9WYEub: yes
<valorie> addle
<guest9WYEub> is there anyway to reset the plasma desktops resolution
<Addle> valorie: Sup :)
<andy123> yes, give me a second, you just need to remove a file
<guest9WYEub> i deleted kscreen, all that did was mess up the panels
<Addle> valorie: Oh, I missed the previous line. hehe  Hope you're having a good one.
<valorie> just got on, thanking all my birthday greeters
<valorie> yes, good day
<Addle> Excellent :)
<valorie> raining a bit, but sunny too -- hoping for rainbows
<Addle> Been depressingly grey out lately, but I guess it's well above 0C, so I won't complain.
<andy123> guest9WYEub: do you have the file ~/.kde/share/config/krandrrc ?
<guest9WYEub> let me check andy
<Addle> jonny_: You can just right click it and quit, iirc, then save your session. Can also look in System Settings->Startup and Shutdown.
<guest9WYEub> andy123 no i do not
<andy123> guest9WYEub: I am not completely sure, but it might be the file ~/.kde/share/apps/kscreen/* now
<guest9WYEub> deleted kscreen just messed up the panels
<andy123> did you delete the whole folder?
<guest9WYEub> yes
<andy123> how do you know your panel is messed up when kubuntu doesnt load?
<guest9WYEub> guest account
<andy123> I suspect something else was messed up
<andy123> the kscreen folder only contains some display information
<andy123> like "height" : 1080, "width" : 1920
<jonny_> Addle,  no option of quit
<andy123> guest9WYEub: you could just move the whole .kde folder somewhere else to backup
<andy123> it will be created new on a new login  I think
<andy123> the .config folder too. check before if you have important files in them, like emails
<guest9WYEub> be right back, changeed kscreen settings, gonna see if it works
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: ya here?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> what's up?
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: so the guys over in #kde-devel said tht rekonq is still being maintained
<TheFakeazneD525> its being ported to KF5
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: if it comes back to workability, we'll weigh the possibilities again
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm? workability?
<valorie> I personally always want to present KDE to the world, but on the other hand, we need to give the best experience for our users
<valorie> I keep using it occasionally
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm, true
<valorie> and FF
<TheFakeazneD525> Also QtWebKit is impressive
<valorie> I have to say that these days, chromium is my browser of choice
<TheFakeazneD525> it can handle Tumblr CSS
<TheFakeazneD525> XD
<valorie> I even use konqueror too
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: oh yeah, speaking of chromium
<valorie> chromium can't handle G+ though!
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm not sure if I said this, but I do want to add Pepper Plugins to rekonq
<valorie> which is bizarre beyond words
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: do we package those?
<TheFakeazneD525> Er, Pepper Plugins is the replacement for NSPLUGINS from Google
<valorie> cool
<TheFakeazneD525> but it hasn't gotten adoption outside of chromium deriatives
<valorie> are you willing to do the work?
<TheFakeazneD525> Also, PepperFlash is the latest/most secure version of flash on linux, and there are still lots of great flash games around
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: possibly, if I get the time
<TheFakeazneD525> s/possibly/most likely
<valorie> I suggest writing to kubuntu-devel list with your idea
<valorie> and offer to do the heavy lifting
<valorie> I'm sure you'll get help & advice
<valorie> it sucked to have to move to FF
<valorie> imo
<TheFakeazneD525> Ah, I didn't know that
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: true
<Ahmad> hello
<TheFakeazneD525> :c
<TheFakeazneD525> hello Ahmad
<TheFakeazneD525> can we interest you in our fine selection of goods?
<Ahmad> i'm new kubuntu user, and i have a qustion !
<valorie> ask away, Ahmad
<TheFakeazneD525> sure!
<Ahmad> i can't play mp3,videos,etc ... i tried to install kubuntu-restricted-extras but i faild !!
<TheFakeazneD525> Ahmad: what media player
<TheFakeazneD525> Amarok? Dragon Player?
<valorie> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 60 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<valorie> you have the correct package name, at least
<Ahmad> yes , amarok and dragon , i didn't change the default players
<valorie> sec
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: iirc, Flunendo's gst plugin, and some other goodies
<TheFakeazneD525> Ahmad: sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-vlc
<Ahmad> excuse me , what should i do now to play
<TheFakeazneD525> once that finishes, open up system settings > Multimedia > Audio and Video settings > Phonon Backends
<TheFakeazneD525> choose VLC, and logout, then login
<TheFakeazneD525> it should work then
<Ahmad> so i must install vlc ?
<TheFakeazneD525> VLC can play _ANYTHING_
<TheFakeazneD525> Ahmad: ya
<TheFakeazneD525> but you won't have to use vlc directly
<Ahmad> ok i will try
<TheFakeazneD525> it just needs to be installed
<TheFakeazneD525> if you need help feel free to ask
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> installing mplayer should handle all that
<bprompt> mplayer plays pretty much any video, even webm ones
<Ahmad> yes , so i will install it just for its libraries to be used by dragon , am i true ?
<bprompt> and would install codecs and ffmpeg and
<TheFakeazneD525> Ahmad: true
<bprompt> Ahmad:     what you're missing is just the codecs, installing mplayer installs the codecs which one installed would work for pretty much any player, dragon, kaffeine, kplayer, gnome's whoever, VLC uses its own codecs set
<Ahmad> confused again !!
<bprompt> ok.. how?
<Ahmad> now i must setup mplayer or vlc?
<bprompt> Ahmad:   I use both, but codecs for vlc, will work for vlc, no necessarily for dragonplayer or other player
<Ahmad> thank u all , online support is amazing !
<valorie> mplayer doesn't have a backend for phonon, though
<valorie> vlc is superior
<Ahmad> i'm installing vlc from Muon Now
<Ahmad> can i ask another question ?
<Addle> One per customer!
<Addle> ;)
<BluesKaj> Ahmad, of course
<valorie> vlc is great, but if you want dragon and amarok to work, you'll need the vlc backend to phonon installed and *used*
<valorie> which you switch in systemsettings
<Ahmad> yes
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I've used VLC even when I was running windows
<valorie> great application
<Ahmad> thank u , now i can play my videos using VLC , but it is still not working with dragon and amarok !
<bprompt> dohh  hehe
<bprompt> Ahmad:   I use both, but codecs for vlc, will work for vlc, no necessarily for dragonplayer or other player
<bprompt> Ahmad:     what you're missing is just the codecs, installing mplayer installs the codecs which one installed would work for pretty much any player, dragon, kaffeine, kplayer, gnome's whoever, VLC uses its own codecs set
<TheFakeazneD525> Ahmad: oh right
<bprompt> not to mention a lot of those players are just frontends for mplayer anyway
<bprompt> with the exception of vlc of course
<TheFakeazneD525> did you change the Phonon backend?
<Ahmad> yes i understand
<Ahmad> no i didn't change any thing !
<Ahmad> just i did install VLC player
<BluesKaj> Ahmad, install kubuntu-restricted-extras too
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras | Ahmad
<ubottu> Ahmad: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmad> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<BluesKaj> Ahmad, yes
<Ahmad> i'm installing now
<valorie> vlc includes the codecs
<valorie> gst needs them installed separately
<Ahmad> my second question : how to change the permission of root folders
<valorie> !
<valorie> why
<geowany> why?
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dinkyluke> Does anyone know a good IDE for KDE applications?
<geowany> It's dangeours
<Ahmad> because i'm web developer , i want to install xamp ,and store my files in www folder , how can u do it ?
<geowany> Ahmad: you can add your user to www-data group by $ sudo gpasswd -a ahmad www-data
<valorie> dinkyluke: Kdevelop
<valorie> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1367 kB, installed size 5415 kB
<Ahmad> what is kdevelop ?
<valorie> KDE's IDE
<BluesKaj> !kdevelop
<valorie> not required to develop KDE stuff, but excellent
<BluesKaj> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1367 kB, installed size 5415 kB
<dinkyluke> valorie: installing it now..
<Addle> Can also use QtCreator, which is nice. But so is KDevelop.
<Ahmad> for web developing only ? or can i use them for c++,java developing ?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> for all
<valorie> Qt Creator is made especially for Qt, and some really love that one too
<bprompt> Ahmad:      how about apache?     apache package isn't that big
<dinkyluke> I installed QtCreator as well. Going to try both.
<Ahmad> bprompt : I want to use kubuntu for web developing , what your recommends ?
<bprompt> Ahmad:     what version of kubuntu?
<Ahmad> 14.04
<bprompt> Ahmad:     hmm doing front end? back end? any specific language?
<Ahmad> hello
<Ahmad> sorry , i disconnected suddenly !
<bprompt> Ahmad:     hmm doing front end? back end? any specific language?
<Ahmad> bprompt : i'm php developer , i use wordpress but i use front end technologies like jquery,html5 , what should i install now ?
<Ahmad> ??
<Ahmad> hello
<Ahmad> any body here ? :D
<bprompt> hheh
<bprompt> yes
<bprompt> Ahmad:     well, I use Komodo Edit, but there's also a Komodo IDE
<bprompt> you can also get Zend studio
<bprompt> which is also an IDE, or Aptana Studio
<Ahmad> all these software are open source and free ?
<bprompt> all I just mentioned, yes, with the exception of Zend studio and Komodo IDE
<bprompt> Kate the editor is pretty good too btw
<Ahmad> i didn't recieve , plz send again names again
<bprompt> ?
<bprompt> Ahmad:     well, I use Komodo Edit, but there's also a Komodo IDE
<bprompt> you can also get Zend studio
<bprompt> which is also an IDE, or Aptana Studio
<Ahmad> i recieved only this message " Ahmad:     well, I use Komodo Edit, but there's also a Komodo IDE"
<bprompt> hmmm
<Ahmad> yes
<bprompt> well...
<bprompt> something is up wit your connection it seems
<Ahmad> can i install packages with ".run" extention ? because xampp is .run extention !!
<bprompt> those are binaries, so usually you can just "run them" :)
<Ahmad> so .run for run only , and .deb for install , am i true ?
<Ahmad> so .run for run only , and .deb for install , am i true ?
<Ahmad> hello
<Ahmad> hello
<Ahmad> helloooooooo !!
<le70> hello
<le70> can i ask another question ?
<andy123> just ask questions here, somebody will eventually answer
<valorie> le70: are you ahmad?
<le70> yes yes
<valorie> because if so, better to use one of our package managers
<valorie> using debs and such will likely get you into dependency hell
<le70> should i login again with my first name ?
<valorie> apt-cache search in the cli will find most packagenames for you
<valorie> doesn't matter
<valorie> apt-get install will install them and manage dependencies
<valorie> if you don't like gui
<le70> i don't care about konsol or gui , i need my software to be installed
<le70> today is the first time to see Muon
<valorie> muon discover is nice as a software center
<valorie> however, i use muon package manager if I use a gui
<valorie> so use ./whatever if you are running a script
<valorie> and packages whereever possible, rather than debs
<valorie> usually you can find what you need, and if you can't: the packagers in #kubuntu-devel are great!
<le70> yes
<le70> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<le70> kde plasma instead of unity ... and ?
<Addle> le70: That's pretty much it. It comes with KDE instead of Unity.
<valorie> and a different set of applications
<valorie> also, we are in the same larger community, but kubuntu is entirely community-produced
<le70> kubuntu is developed by canonical also ?
<wolftune> can anyone help with this: on my new 14.04 install my network management widget (plasmoid) won't load
<wolftune> I am using my prior /home and so maybe I need to purge the settings or something
<wolftune> oh and "network settings" in the preferences are basically blank, nothing's there
<wolftune> hmm only "service discovery" is present in network settings
<geowany> le70:  Isn't! Kubuntu is supported by Blue Systems.
<le70> yes
<le70> can i ask how does Blue systems make money , if all software is free and open source ?
<geowany> Software can be free and opensource, but corporate support is not.
<le70> yes
<le70> how can i get permission to edit this file /var/www/html/index.html ?
<geowany> You can see Blue Systems logo at frontpage kde.org under KDE Patrons section.
<geowany> le70: try to add your user to www-data group by sudo gpasswd -a youruser www-data
<le70> geowant , i added but still can't edit !!!
<geowany> restart your session
<le70> ok i will
<calzifer> hi, how can I disable to autostart of ibus?
<le> hello
<le> i can't edit /var/www/html/index.html
<geowany> le: I see that index.html is owned by root. So, try to change your permission with a $ sudo chown youruser /var/www/html/index.html
<le> thanks , yes now i can edit it , but i want to edit all the folder too , how can i do it ?
<le> yes yes
<le> i did it
<le> thank u geowany
<geowany> le: to edit all folder, give permission for your user or group
<geowany> if you add your user to group www-data, just give permission with a $ sudo chgrp www-data /var/www/html/
<geowany> remember, that is not a good choice to put on the web 'cause apache process have permission to write on all folder
<Whiskey`Wonka> is there a easy way to rollback to the kernel used in kubuntu 13.10?
<Whiskey`Wonka> and why the buggers does 14.04 keep having to have the touchpad settings changed on every boot (IE: Disable when mouse is plugged in)
<le> thanks geowany
<le> how can i know that my nvidia card is working good or no ?
<geowany> I faced problems with my nvidia GPU. I've been installed Kubuntu 12.04 and upgraded to 14.04 'cause kubuntu 14 live cd doesn't works with nouveau module.
<le> yes
<geowany> le: but you can install "mesa-utils" package and run glxgears.
<le> from driver manger , i selected x.org x server
<geowany> $ glxinfo | grep render
<geowany> this command will show if direct rendering is working or not.
<le>  The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<geowany> Yeah! Install mesa-utils!
<le> what is mesa-utils ?
<le> what is it
<geowany> mesa GL utilities
<le> did you use steam before [linux version] ?
<geowany> No.
<le> geowany , excuse me , you are from Blue Systems or you are a volunteer ?
<knuxee> !!
<geowany> le: I've migrated from Debian a few days ago.
<geowany> So, I was a debian user.
<le> yes
<le> i was a windows user :D
<geowany> But I've been used Ubuntu many years ago. I come back!
<geowany> https://launchpad.net/~geowany
<le> ok
<geowany> I have to go now with wife.
<geowany> cya!
<le> cya
<le> thank u for ur help
<geowany> glad I could be of help
#kubuntu 2014-05-04
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> is there any technical reason to remove rekonq from the oficial iso?
<andre__> como faço para instalar pacote portugues no meu kubuntu
<andre__> ?
<Kodi> I have a boot problem of sorts. I was   getting along very well with Kubuntu   for years when I tried installing   Windows 7 into an unallocated 150-  gig-ish partition today. That worked,   but then of course the GRUB bootmenu   was inacessible. I've tried to get it   to show up again with Boot-Repair-  Disk, twice   (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7389880/,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7389972/), but   not only has this not worked, I ran   GPa
<Kodi> Boot-  Repair-Disk to look at paritions again   and saw that what I thought was my   Kubuntu partition is now listed as   "unallocated". I thought I hadn't   touched it. Any ideas, folks?
<Kodi> I've been fiddling with TestDisk. I'll reboot and hopefully things will be better.
<Lac3rat3d> anyone here for a newb question?
<valorie> Lac3rat3d: ask your question!
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lac3rat3d> ok, i have an alias function that runs a program with some arguments. can i prompt for root password somehow inside the function? so only if root password is correct, the program runs, otherwise do nothing.  i don't actually want to run the program as root though, i just want to make sure the person that runs the alias function knows the root pasword
<valorie> user: fix your connection!
<DarthFrog> Lac3rat3d: Instead of an alias, write a shell script and have the script ask for the info.
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: the fact that user is using quassel and all these joinparts....
<TheFakeazneD525> is quassel stable?
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: quassel is
<valorie> his core obviously ain't
<Lac3rat3d> when i do ls -la, it shows user and group as the same; like Lac3rat3d Lac3rat3d  what does that mean?
<aksh> hii
<aksh> is anyone there
<Lac3rat3d> if i do: chmod -R 700 /home/Lac3rat3d    would that make everything in my home dir only read/write/executable by my user? and is that bad
<aksh> can anyone help me on this
<valorie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> Lac3rat3d: ^^^
<Lac3rat3d> I understand what the 700 stands for, I'm more asking for advice
<valorie> I guess nobody is awake to give you that
<Lac3rat3d> its okay
<Lac3rat3d> thanks anyways valorie
<Lac3rat3d> Does anyone know why there is a group with the same name as my username?
<valorie> in general, you have to login as your user to access your /home
<Lac3rat3d> ya, but some folders in /home/username/ have r/w/e permissions for users other than myself
<valorie> so it should be only r/w/x by your user anyway
<valorie> Share maybe
<Lac3rat3d> ex: /home/username/Pictures is drwxr-xr-x
<Lac3rat3d> which means users in the group can read and execute, and others can read and execute in that directory, correct?
<valorie> some stuff you want applications to be able to read/write/execute
<valorie> such as on your photos or music
<valorie> even documents
<Lac3rat3d> shouldn't the programs be running as my user anyways?
<valorie> that depends
 * valorie is nooooo expert here
<Lac3rat3d> neither am i :) just lerning
<Lac3rat3d> *learning
<valorie> in general, the way that they are auto-set is correct
<valorie> and you shouldn't have to mess with them
<Lac3rat3d> that's not what i've read
<Lac3rat3d> i've read that ubuntu distro leaves your home directory kinda open by default
<valorie> no
<Lac3rat3d> http://www.ubuntufieldmanual.com/?q=node/50
<valorie> I'm not qualified to judge the truth of that
<valorie> but all linux distros have an emphasis on safety and security
<valorie> including ubuntu and debian, our upstream
<Lac3rat3d> dones't necessarily mean they're locked-down out of the box :)
<valorie> this might help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<valorie> of course there are ways to lock them down even more
<valorie> I was reading about wiretap earlier
<valorie> no way I will go through all that
<valorie> I've been using kubuntu for many years with few to no problems
<valorie> none with security
<valorie> and I'm online all the time
<Lac3rat3d> i'm not looking to set up a server :P
<Lac3rat3d> just want to lock down my home directory
<geowany> the filesystem are hierachical. so, if you take permission on a directory from a user, he can't access data in this directory, despite other files/folders inside is granted to this user.
<geowany> do you wanna try? so, create a dir in /tmp folder, I'll call "apache, "$ sudo mkdir /tmp/apache/", change your permission, "chown www-data:www-data /tmp/apache/ && chmod 770 /tmp/apache/", create other dir "sudo mkdir /tmp/apache/all", give permission for all "sudo chmod 777 /tmp/apache/all", finally, try to access that "all" folder
<geowany> you will gain a beauty "bash: cd: /tmp/apache/all: Permissão negada"
<geowany> Permissão negada = permission denied (I'm brazilian)
<Lac3rat3d> so what you're saying is that if i chmod 700 /home/username, even if /home/username/Pictures is drwxr-xr-x other users can't access it because /home/username/ is drwx------ ?
<geowany> Others users can't access this, despite 755 permissions on folder.
<geowany> Do you wanna try? Yes? So, create other user and try to access data.
<Lac3rat3d> i beleive you, just wanted to ask :)
<geowany> Don't believe in me. Try! You will learn so much about this.
<Lac3rat3d> im too lazy to make another user right now lol
<valorie> It's always worthwhile to have a alternate user for testing configs, etc.
<valorie> but of course that can be done at any time
<wolftune> hi, I can suspend and hibernate with pm-utils command line, but neither option appears in my energy settings or my widget menus
<wolftune> perhaps I am missing some dependencies needed for KDE to access the suspend option?
<wolftune> I hope someone can help me figure this out
<clagiafra> ciao chi mi da il comando del terminale per passare da kubu 12.04 a 14.04 ? lo ringrazio
<andy123> clagiafra: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<andy123> backup important data first
<clagiafra> thanks andy123
<andy123> you're welcome
<sven__> j
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> on 1 system i have yakuake installed, and it starts on every login, where is it configured to do that ?
<krise> can anybody tell me what will be the best linux replacement for google sketchup
<krise> i need some easy to learn cad software to make wooden frame houses
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sithlord48> mornin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey sithlord48
<ShalokShalom> where is my /path/to/0ad/binaries/system/ please ?
<ShalokShalom> 0ad = game
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, try /usr/bin, but it should be found in the games section of the kmenu
<BluesKaj> the gui that is
<BluesKaj> oops
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i installed the icedtea-plugin, but java is not working in chromium
<silv3r_m00n> i checked the /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins directory and it was empty, so created a symlink to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so  but it still does not work
<silv3r_m00n> in about:plugins page inside chromium, the java plugin is not listed
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n>  i installed the icedtea-plugin, but java is not working in chromium
<nekoxmachina> Hello everyone! I need a bit of help w/ efibootmgr. I want to install it to boot kernel from /dev/sdb1 (e.g. not first hdd), however when I do --disk /dev/sdb it still tries to boot from first harddrive. Could anyone give me a hand of help?
<BluesKaj> nekoxmachina, go into the uefi/bios and set the boot sequence to the disk that you want to boot first
<nekoxmachina> Nono, I didn't mean that. I've meant that it boots valid kernel from different disk I wanted.
<DarthFrog> nekoxmachina:  That's ... odd.  Did you install the system on the right disk?
<nekoxmachina> Well, efibootmgr claims me this: http://pastie.org/9139818
<nekoxmachina> It is generated with efibootmgr --create --disk /dev/sdb --part 1
<nekoxmachina> When I try to boot Gentoo (ck) it boots from \boot\efi\bootx64.efi on my sda, which exists & which is similiar kernel (a kludge to boot second system up)
<nekoxmachina> (if its invalid channel to ask this question - sorry everyone):)
<BluesKaj> nekoxmachina, perhaps someone in ##linux or #gentoo can help
<nekoxmachina> okie
<nekoxmachina> thanks
<paulgaryotis> Kubuntu newbie here: I've made a Mac-esque panel of quick launch icons on the right side of my screen, but I'd like to have the icons be bigger. When I expand the width of the panel, though, the icon's don't scale. When the panel is on the top or the bottom of the screen, they do, though. Anybody know what's up with this strange behavior. I'm running 14.04.
<DarthFrog> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> too late :)
<DarthFrog> I was going to suggest he try the cairo dock.
<BluesKaj> or expand the panel height
<pinux> buona sera
<depesz> hi. i upgraded kubuntu to latest, and got hit with a bug i had earlier, but don't rememebr how i fixed - namely - 2nd display (via hdmi) is fuzzy
<depesz> i did google search and it suggests some aticonfig calls, tried it, no help.
<depesz> anyone has any clue on what could cause fuzzy display over hdmi on radeon mobile chip?
<BluesKaj> depesz, radeon mobile chip? resolution perhaps
<depesz> it's set to correct.
<depesz> what's worse - when I do "xmag" - it shows that letters are normal, crisp.
<depesz> it just displays them incorrectly
<cranktrain> Networking question: fresh install of Kubuntu 14.04, I have this little Netgear wireless USB stick plugged in but when I select the connection I want from the "Available Connections" list, it just says connecting for 15 seconds... before popping up with a notification saying "Wireless Interface (wlan0) - The WiFi network could not be found". The little wireless stick works great on the latest install of Ubuntu, and on Windows 7 to
<fabio123> hi there
<TheFakeazneD525> hallo
<TheFakeazneD525> does anyone know what wiki soft kde uses for userbase.kde.org
<bprompt> TheFakeazneD525:    I can see -> http://cdn.kde.org/css/bootstrap-mediawiki.css
<bprompt> in  the [Network] tab of the DOM inspector
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, mediawiki
<TheFakeazneD525> for some reason I was hoping it would be PMWiki, cuz I'm a troper >_
<zenx> anyone know how can I configure sound card output rate?
<robotdevil> how I turn popping sound off kmix?
<vbgunz> does anyone here know why pulseaudio keeps resetting microphone input to exactly 9% on every reboot? I always have to reset it back up to 28% and it's getting annoying :(
<beltorak> hi all; i am trying to patch the ubuntu xscreensaver package, but following the ubuntu packaging guide is not making a lot of sense. first of it says that 'bzr branch' should result in a checkout with all existing ubuntu patches applied, but 'quilt applied' says that nothing has been applied yet.
<beltorak> if I do 'quilt push -a', how do I separate my changes from the existing ones?
<vbgunz> does anyone here know why pulseaudio keeps resetting microphone input to exactly 9% on every reboot? I always have to reset it back up to 28% and it's getting annoying :(
<robotdevil> how I turn popping sound off kmix? (volume slider)
<dmatt> hi, KDE 4.13 in Kubuntu 13.10 uses Nepomuk or Baloo?
<ObsequiousNewt_> I just updated to Trusty. Previously, I had configured XCompose to read from ~/.XCompose using the instructions in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ComposeKey#Persistent_Configuration however now no such file setup exists. How do I configure XCompose to read from ~/.XCompose across applications?
<OlliPe> Hello out there. Is there anyone online to give me support with kubuntu network configuration?
<ObsequiousNewt_> Possibly. What difficulties are you having?
<OlliPe> IHi. I have a fresh installation of Kubuntu 14.04 and have trouble to browse my network.
<ObsequiousNewt_> Are you connected? What error are you receiving?
<OlliPe> I have a local Windows server as DNS server but the Dolphin File manager got after some seconds a timeout and doesn't display any device of my network
<rdieter> robotdevil: click kmix in systray -> mixer. settings->configure kmix.  uncheck option labeled "Volume Feedback"
<OlliPe> At I tried to get the network settings via dhcp by the Windows server and also tried to set the connection data manually
<ObsequiousNewt_> Just out of curiosity, are you a native German speaker?
<OlliPe> but it seems that always the DNS resolution will be done by local host 127.0.1.1
<ObsequiousNewt_> You mean 127.0.0.1?
<robotdevil> rdieter: thanks got it already, I wasnt able to get at settings at first, but then I said .. hey maybe I should launch from command line...  :-/
<OlliPe> Yes? I hope my english is not too bad
<ObsequiousNewt_> Nah, it's okay; I could just tell by the way you put prepositional phrases between the verb and object. Typically we don't do that. But anyway.
<OlliPe> no, when I use dig to get information of name resolution the server 127.0.0.1 is displayed
<ObsequiousNewt_> I'm afraid I don't know much about what you're trying to work with.
<OlliPe> Do you know there are some settings to configure the Dolphin browser to browse the network? Maybe the timeout settings are to short?
<ObsequiousNewt_> I never use Dolphin. Have you tried with other browsers?
<OlliPe> NO I work since yesterday with kubuntu. Could you recommend one?
<ObsequiousNewt_> Most people use Firefox, I believe.
<OlliPe> Sorry, I need not a web browser - I need a file manager to get access to the windows shares at the network.
<ObsequiousNewt_> I just updated to Trusty. Previously, I had configured XCompose to read from ~/.XCompose using the instructions in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ComposeKey#Persistent_Configuration however now no such file setup exists. How do I configure XCompose to read from ~/.XCompose across applications?
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Bundestrojaner> i've downloaded simutrans from sourceforge (because the version in the packet manager is 2 years old and can't load the newest pak-sets).
<Bundestrojaner> ldd tells me, i'm missing 3 libs: libbz2.so.1.0 => not found, libSDL-1.2.so.0 => not found, libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 => not found
<Bundestrojaner> what is the best way to get them?
<ObsequiousNewt_> You need the right packages, ang on a minute
<ObsequiousNewt_> libbz2-1.0, libsdl1.2debian, libsdl-mixer1.2. Same ones the simutrans package depends on.
<ObsequiousNewt_> That should work for you.
<ObsequiousNewt_> *pings Bundestrojaner just in case he wasn't listening*
<Bundestrojaner> ObsequiousNewt_: thx for the ping^^
<ObsequiousNewt_> yep np
<Bundestrojaner> i needed the i386-versions
<Bundestrojaner> thx for help :)
<alan_smith> hello guys, is there a way to remove telepathy from kde?
<alan_smith> latest 14.04 here
<betweenborders> Is anyone else having trouble with their touchpad scrolling too fast on a fresh install of 14.04LTS?
<valorie> betweenborders: i am not
<valorie> however, if you use krunner: alt+f2, and type `touchpad` you can go directly to the touchpad settings
<valorie> there are a million touchpads out there.....
<betweenborders> It's an ALPS touchpad, usually installed on Dell laptops.
<alan_smith> any ideas why i'm having the following error on muon:?
<alan_smith> The "kde-telepathy-contact-list" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<alan_smith> 	Recommends: kde-telepathy-contact-list, but it is not installable
<ObsequiousNewt_> I'd try refreshing your package list
<ObsequiousNewt_> I'd try refreshing your package list
<alan_smith> ObsequiousNewt_: using apt-get works though :(
<alan_smith> gonna try that
<ObsequiousNewt_> Figured it might :P
<valorie> alan_smith: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<alan_smith> valorie: 14.01
<alan_smith> 04
<alan_smith> trying to get rid of things I don't use
<valorie> ok
<TheFakeazneD525> hi valorie
<valorie> hi again
<TheFakeazneD525> alan_smith: muo....
<TheFakeazneD525> wat
<TheFakeazneD525> anyways
<alan_smith> the telepathy thing is quite intrusive if you ask me... no quitting, no uninstalling, sits on the system tray as a constant remembrance that you don't have control over your system
<alan_smith> :)
<TheFakeazneD525> alan_smith: muon is a good graphical way to find packages
<TheFakeazneD525> alt-f2 muon
<TheFakeazneD525> not muon discover btw
<TheFakeazneD525> just muon
<valorie> alan_smith: you never need to have a widget in the tray you don't want
<valorie> right-click and remove the icon
<alan_smith> valorie: yeah, but it takes time to uninstall telepathy and all the packages
<valorie> I never see telepathy
<ObsequiousNewt_> I just updated to Trusty. Previously, I had configured XCompose to read from ~/.XCompose using the instructions in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ComposeKey#Persistent_Configuration however now no such file setup exists. How do I configure XCompose to read from ~/.XCompose across applications?
<alan_smith> valorie: i want to actually uninstall the thing, not only hide it
<valorie> right, but I'm just saying you don't have to see the icon, whether or not you uninstall it
<alan_smith> valorie: ok, that's a quite great feature btw, some cases you want the app just don't want the icon, but in this case i don't want both :)
<TheFakeazneD525> alan_smith: apt-get uninstall package_name/package-name/packagename
<alan_smith> TheFakeazneD525: yeah, it works that way
<TheFakeazneD525> er, are you having problems uninstalling, or just finding the pacakges?
<TheFakeazneD525> again, muon package manager is great for packages (redundancy is redundant is redundancy)
<alan_smith> I think muon is broken, sometimes it won't allow me to uninstall a package with no justification: The "libtelepathy-logger3" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade: (blank after the ":")
<valorie> alan_smith: if it is finding the right package names, apt-cache search telepathy will give you lots of possibilities
<valorie> alan_smith: muon package manager, or Discover?
<alan_smith> valorie: package manager ("muon" binary)
<TheFakeazneD525> alan_smith: try removing /var/lib/apt/lists*
<TheFakeazneD525> rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists
<TheFakeazneD525> then apt-get update
<TheFakeazneD525> to reset your package list
<TheFakeazneD525> list might be broken
<alan_smith> TheFakeazneD525: lemme try :)
<Etriaph> Hey folks, anyone know how to get KRunner to recognize me doing "mailto:user@domain.com" as my desire to open kmail composer?
<TheFakeazneD525> alan_smith: however, when the apt-get update is running, don
<TheFakeazneD525> t stop it
<valorie> Etriaph: I think you have to set that up in systemsettings
<TheFakeazneD525> if you do, don't run it without removing the lists again
<Etriaph> valorie: I tried spoofing it with a web shortcut, but no dice
<valorie> there might be a setting in kmail as well....
<valorie> it's been years since kmail stopped working for me
<valorie> and I've not taken the time since to test it again
<Etriaph> What do you use now?
<TheFakeazneD525> also... what is Soylent KDE?
<Etriaph> valorie: As an email client now, just curious as to what you use now
<valorie> gmail on the web
<valorie> :(
<valorie> so not-free
<Etriaph> Ah, OK.
<Etriaph> Well, I use Kontact with my gmail account
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: it's made of people!
<valorie> Etriaph: I will try again, I have not given up
<Etriaph> I'd just rather have KMail separately; Kontact bugs me
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: I thought it was FOSS devs
<valorie> but with my dad in a nursing home, he is my top priority while he's alive
<valorie> google is built on FOSS, for sure
<valorie> but it is all those non-free bits which we loooove
<TheFakeazneD525> hehe
<valorie> I works with my phone (android) ~well
<valorie> it, I mean
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, speaking of android
<TheFakeazneD525> how's the KDE mobile thingy coming along
#kubuntu 2015-04-27
<pkulas> stoocot : I will test it out
<pkulas> brb
<stoocot> to be precise: 3 different default levels for 3 supply scenarios
<pkulas> stoocot : Thanks, it works
<stoocot> spoko :)
<darthanubis> ralgozino: that was fixed a month ago?
<darthanubis> where is it?
<pkulas> any idea how to start new session when i login ? After I restart system, it opens all apps running before shutdown
<ralgozino> darthanubis: I have no clue
<darthanubis> :(
<stoocot> pkulas: sottsystemsettings>
<stoocot> pkulas: soor]]
<stoocot> dark room mistake ;)
<stoocot> systemsettings>start/stop>desktop session>login>start with empty session (translated on-the-fly) don't know english labels
<pkulas> thanks
<SirSean> hello
<SirSean> Anyone kn ow how to change the animation speed in Kubuntu 15.04? It seems like it is missing
<ahoneybun> SirSean: for the wallpaper?
<SirSean> no just the desktop effects in general
<SirSean> ahoneybun: No, Just the desktop effects in general.
<ahoneybun> SirSean: let me check on my install
<ahoneybun> any effect in general?
<SirSean> all of them
<SirSean> there used to be the global thing in KDE 4
<ahoneybun> might still be a wip
 * ahoneybun can't find the keys for cube animation as well
<SirSean> wip?
<SirSean> oh
<SirSean> work in progress
<ahoneybun> yaea
<ahoneybun> some features might be missing
<SirSean> I still think that KDE 5 has that feature... just not Kubuntu?
<SirSean> hmmm
<SirSean> UNINSTALL
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu is vanilla KDE
<JMichaelX> with onboard intel graphics, and the i915 driver, i have no desktop effects at all under OpenGL
<SirSean> I used KDE in Arch Linux and it had it
<SirSean> KDE 5 that is
<SirSean> I miss the glory days of KDE 3.5
<SirSean> new topic
<SirSean> KDE 3.XX > (KDE 4.XX = KDE 5.xx)
<SirSean> that's the facf jakc
<SirSean> thanks for the help
<SirSean> see ya
<rooly> #ubuntu is being completely unhelpful, does anybody know why pci-stub refuses to load before the radeon module?
<rooly> this is only a thing since the 15.04 update
<N3X15> Any ideas on how to get the "breeze dark" theme to skin the taskbar?  Selecting that in System Settings > Desktop Theme just makes it turn white-on-white, even after fiddling around in the Colors menu.  I'm on 15.04.
<Brendan__> Is this a place where I can get quick help with an issue?
<lolmaus_> How do i prevent Vivid from locking my computer due to inactivity? I've disabled everything under Power Management but it still locks when i watch Youtube. :(
<imatefx> lolmaus_: System Settings -> Desktop Behaviour ->  Screen Locking
<hyper_ch> so, opened a bug report about my locale settings troubles
<wldcordeiro> So it seems that notify-osd will get stuck and sometimes if you lock or suspend your computer the login screen shown is the fallback and not the kde/sddm one.
<wldcordeiro> This is on 15.04
<Etriaph> I haven't run into that yet.
<Etriaph> sddm doesn't always behave though, that's for sure.
<alvin> hyper_ch: Can you give the bug number? I'v struggled with locales too. Eventually got them 'acceptable' by using only /etc/defaults/locale
<alvin> Is there still a netbook mode in plasma5?
<PhilippeP> alvin: I checked yesterday and the netbook package is still kde4 so so far , there's no netbook mode in plasma5
<alvin> Could that not be intentional? I was under the impression that plasma5 would somehow incorporate the netbook mode, but I don't know whether it is finished, or where I can find it
<PhilippeP> No idea!
<ejay> Good morning. Is it possible to install KDE4 dev libs in Kubuntu 15.04?
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who can help? My system is not starting KDE anymore. When the login screen is supposed to be shown a black screen appears. The only thing I can see in xorg logs is https://paste.kde.org/pwx4lwhjy.
<ejay> luc4, did you try to remove xorg.conf file?
<slava__> Добрый день! В Kubuntu 15.04 Plasma 5.2.2 нет иконок скайпа, dropbox и т..д   в системном лотке. Есть простое решение?
<luc4> ejay: no, I can try.
<luc4> ejay: am I supposed to use sddm or lightdm?
<ejay> luc4, does not matter. just get rid of xorg.conf.
<PhilippeP> luc4: if nvidia (but id does not seem to be the case), go to another tty and install nvidia-340
<luc4> ejay: nothing changed
<luc4> ejay: a new one was created automatically
<luc4> PhilippeP: yes, nvidia
<ejay> luc4, is it intel gpu?
<luc4> ejay: nvidia
<luc4> and yes, I think something nvidia related was just installed before this issue
<luc4> PhilippeP: should I uninstall something else nvidia-related?
<ejay> luc4, hmmm... I'm using intel and AFAIK xorg is detecting your hardware and settings and xorg is not needed anymore. At least in my case xorg.conf is always cousing problems.
<PhilippeP> luc4: then you should try to install nvidia-340 driver
<luc4> PhilippeP: but is that the closed source nvidia driver?
<luc4> PhilippeP: I’ve always been using nouveau
<PhilippeP> luc4: yes ... i do not know if Nouveau does not have problems with plasma5 ...
<luc4> PhilippeP: can I switch to nouveau from command line? I think that may be the problem. Plasma 5 was ok with nouveau I think.
<luc4> PhilippeP: I think you got the problem https://paste.kde.org/prmqlsyau
<PhilippeP> luc4: I've always used closed source driver so far ... so no idea ...
<slava__> Добрый день! В Kubuntu 15.04 Plasma 5.2.2 нет иконок скайпа, dropbox и т..д   в системном лотке. Есть простое решение?
<hyper_ch> slava__: you'll have more luck with English or try #kubuntu-ru
<ronald> Hi, where is the best place to report bugs on kubuntu 15.04? I updated last week and have a few annoying issues related to my dual screen setup (laptop with second external display).
<jubo2> slava__: Добрии день. Было бы возмозно вапросит по англискии?
<slava__> Ок!
<slava__> Good day ! In Kubuntu 15.04 Plasma 5.2.2 no icons Skype , dropbox and t..d in the system tray . There is a simple solution?
<ronald> All my icons went missing on upgrade also, but you can easily drag them there from the menu ... :)
<ronald> just search for your program an drag the icon in your taskbar. You will need to unlock it first though, oterwise icons will not stick
<slava__> Just tried - did not work ......
<slava__> СПАСИБО!!!!
<slava__> work!
<slava__> Thank you very much !
<jubo2> slava__: позалста.. though I didn't do much
<luc4> PhilippeP: it seems I am able to make KDE run now. Something is still not ok but it is a start. Thanks.
<PhilippeP> luc4: you're welcome
<luc4> Anyone who knows any possible reason why sddm may not start my login screen at boot?
<luc4> If I switch VT, login and then startx KDE starts. But not automatically...
<jubo2> Hi.
<jubo2> I cannot activate WiFi, at all
<jubo2> trying to click the checkbox the checkbox remains gray
<jubo2> is it some firmware thing again. I chose the install non-free in the installation proces
<jubo2> pls help, need wifi
<jubo2> so I need to know what kind of WiFi chip I have and use that to 'sudo apt install the_firmware' someone tells me in another channel
<soee> jubo2: so you can not interact with this checkbox ?
<jubo2> soee: I cannot. It stays gray. Airplane state checkbox just next to it works
<pkulas> jubo2 : Try open Drive Manager, maybe there your wifi driver will show to install
<pkulas> Driver Manager*
<PhilippeP> jubo2: lspci should help you find chip , or lshw
<jubo2> PhilippeP: I'm not seeing a Wifi line in 'lspci' output
<jubo2> That or it is that '02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35) '
<jubo2> coz the Ethernet controller is another line
<jubo2> pkulas: drive manager did not list anything related to Wifi
<jubo2> *driver
<jubo2> I'm stuck with no wifi :(
<pkulas> jubo2 : pastebin output from rfkill list all
<jubo2> maybe I have accidentally moved the slider that controls whether any radio is on
<jubo2> yep
<jubo2> now it works that I put the thing in right position. Sry for not realizing to check this
<anavarre> hi there - with kubuntu 15.04 I see the 'attach as tab' feature is gone. Does anybody know if it's permanent or simply part of things that need to be polished/ported with Plasma 5?
<madeti> anavarre: https://community.kde.org/Plasma/5.3_Errata ,does this help?
<anavarre> madeti: unfortunately it doesn't but I didn't know about that page and this would have been a good place to track this
<anavarre> madeti: unless 'window tabs' is what I'm referring to?
<madeti> anavarre: I think that is it
<anavarre> madeti: aha, in that case it's me calling it differently and it does help then - thank you
<madeti> :)
<pkulas> Is Plasma Media Center is backports ppa?
<pkulas> in*
<luc4> Hello! I had troubles with graphics driver on kubuntu 15.04 and I got in a situation where the login screen is not shown at boot. I just see a couple of lines in the shell but the login screen does not appear. If I startx from another VT my KDE session starts. Anyone with an idea of what I could do to make the login screen start at boot?
<yossarianuk> can't decide for my work desktop.... Debian 8 or Kubuntu 15.04....
<yossarianuk> I have 15.04 @ home, One issue is no X2go with plasma5 (yet)...
<qdata> 15.04 should have not been released to satisfy some arbitrary time schedule; it is just not ready to be called release imho
<qdata> I tried an install last night and within 20 mins it was a crash box so I dumped it
<qdata> not going to waste any time on it meself
<s_20> yossarianuk: well, if you stick with debian stable you won't see plasma 5 within the next 2 years ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<yossarianuk> s_20: been running kubuntu 15.04 for about 4 weeks @ home  - it is more for work I am undecided ...
<s_20> at home i use debian unstable (for nearly 10 years now) though, hardly ever had any serious issues, only when there were bigger transitions (like the infamous debian c++ abi transition...)
<s_20> at work it's ubuntu, because i can't really have any serious issues, if it can be avoided
<yossarianuk> I meant running debian stable @ work  - Deb 8 is fairly up to date (newer than Ubuntu LTS.)
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.3 is mucking up my desktop backgtound, guess I should have stuck with plasma 5.2
<yossarianuk> plasma5.3 however fixes the login screen (with nvidia)
<BluesKaj> I have nvidia and never had any login scrn probs
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: i.e the login screen is stretched on both screens
<yossarianuk> (this is with nvidia binary driver)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, not here , I use  a large monitor/TV since this pc is my media /HT server
<BluesKaj> yeah the 340 driver here
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lordievader> Err that should be 'good afternoon'...
<yossarianuk> 346 driver here - 2 screen (different type on monitor)
<BluesKaj> altho the apps are working fine size-wise , 1/4 of the backround is cut off on the left side of the screen
<lordievader> BluesKaj: After a change of resolution?
<BluesKaj> no changes
<lordievader> Hmm, I had that after changing resolution. Fix for me was setting the position option different.
<virtual_> Wow I installed the new Kubuntu 15:04 with kde5, I am excited, really beautiful.
<virtual_> Fast and responsive, I'm very happy.
<virtual_> Has anyone tried it?
<virtual_> what do you think?
<lordievader> virtual_: It's quite a change, isn't?
<virtual_> what do you mean?
<lordievader> Plasma4 vs Plasma5 ;)
<tron71> Hi, I've just installed Kubuntu 15.04 64bit and also skype from the canonical repository
<tron71> but I get the infamous error, when I launch it
<tron71> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tron71> however, that library seems to be installed
<tron71> I never experienced problems with skype with previous versions of kubuntu...
<tron71> any clue?
<patrick_> Kubuntu 15.04 with two monitors, its working but the second screen flickers during startup and whenever I make a change in system settings.
<pkulas> tron71 : install skype from .deb file from their website
<tron71> done that as well... it's the same version, and I get the same problem...
<pkulas> strange, for myself it works, maybe that repository with skype broken that
<tron71> do you have a 64bit system?
<patrick_> Kubuntu 15.04 with two monitors, its working but the second screen flickers during startup and whenever I make a change in system settings.
<tron71> pkulas: I found the problem
<tron71> it was related to nvidia
<tron71> http://askubuntu.com/questions/257897/error-loading-libgl-so-1
<tron71> this has solved the issue
<tron71> :)
<pkulas> tron71 : :)
<tron71> I installed bumblebee right after the installation, and then I installed skype
<tron71> probably that was the original problem...
<everyUserOwnLang> hello guys ... i am using KUBUNTU 15.04 and its amazing! Is it possible to give different users KDE in their language, how do you do this correctly? i didnt find good answers on the net yet?
<hateball> everyUserOwnLang: You need to install the l10n packages needed, then every user can choose their prefered language
<alvin> everyUserOwnLang: I don't know by heart, but those users have to set their own locales. In their shell. Maybe it's possible for them to set it in KDE's "region and language settins"
<hateball> You could even choose at the login manager, but the packages need to be installed by root
<everyUserOwnLang> how to configure th elogin manager to offer this oportunity?
<alvin> I wanted to look it up, but ssdm comes without man pages
<alvin> sddm I mean
<BluesKaj> alvin, what is it that you want to configure on sddm, don't think there's much to configure
<alvin> Not me. everyUserOwnLang wanted to see the language selector. I remember that feature from KDM, but wouldn't know how to configure it on sddm.
<alvin> But since you're asking. How to remove the battery status from sddm :-)
<alvin> It says 0% battery remaining, which is pretty normal on a desktop without battery.
<BluesKaj> what battery status ...sddm is merely the login display manager , that's all
<BluesKaj> the desktop environment and kwin is resonsible for the what appears on your screen after logging in
<BluesKaj> plasma 5
<Zerkalerka> Hey guys, fresh install, trying to dpkg the dropbox.deb file.. tells me I need to install python-gtk2 package, when trying to install that package it tells me to install python-cairo, which then python-cairo tells me it needs python-gtk2.. so I am stuck in a loop!
<lordievader> Zerkalerka: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install python-gtk2"?
<Zerkalerka> lordievader: yes one moment
<BluesKaj> Zerkalerka, are you using this method http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<Zerkalerka> Ah nevermind I fixed my own problem.. just ran apt-get -f install alone and it auto installed python dependencies along with dropbox
<Zerkalerka> ty for quick replies though.
<PhilippeP> Zerkalerka: in such a case you should try to put all the dependencies in one line , they should resolved themselves
<Zerkalerka> PhilippeP: makes sense, ty for the tip.
<alvin> BluesKaj: SDDM shows the battery status next to my name. Is that not the case on your pc?
<alvin> just below the clock
<BluesKaj> alvin that's not sddm, that's the plasma 5/KF5 desktop widget panel, but yes I have the battery indicator on my laptop
<alvin> BluesKaj: I'm talking about the login screen. Can you put widgets on it?
<lordievader> alvin: Screenshots say a thousand words.... ;)
<alvin> I'm not talking about the battery indicator in the systray, but about the one you see at boot. Before logging in
<alvin> Well... it's not a virtual machine. I should take a picture then.
<BluesKaj> alvin, I don't have a battery indicator since I'm on a pc, at least if there is one it's so small I can't see it on this TV/monitor,m unfortunately
<BluesKaj> at th elogin
<alvin> lordievader, BluesKaj: but I do: https://owncloud.alvin.be/index.php/s/YfT72UZQxmrNEqn see? It's a desktop and there's no battery. (I see I have to fix the German language too. I'm from Belgium. There are a few German speaking people, but I've never met one. It's in a small corner of the country. I have no idea why KDE uses it as default.)
<jubo2> Kubuntu15 loading freezes after entering credentials to the login screen.. The Kubuntu logo and a frozen progress bar are as far as I can get with that Kubuntu
<jubo2> choosing "failsafe" instead of "plasma" just keeps on throwing me again and again to the login screen
<jubo2> there must be some log I can check for why it freezes when loading the GUI
<PhilippeP> jubo2: try .xsession_error in your home
<jubo2> PhilippeP: http://pastebin.com/HxCgD6ip
<Obyone> Hello folks. Hope your doing fine. I have a qustion, i wonder if one of you would be so kind as to assist me with. I have done exstensive custimisation of my deaktop and installed many programs i'm using to study with. I would like to back it on live usb if i can, or is their a formal kubuntu way of achiving a good back up disk, to quickly get back to study if failure should occure ?
<arunce> hi... bad move about shipping plasma 5.2 with 15.04.
<Obyone> The instructions for making a live cd are over my head and the custimisation programs mentioned on the main help page do not work.
<derTyp> hi guys
<derTyp> ive just upgraded to 15.04 and iam wondering how to bind the windows key to the menu again because ksuperkey doesnt seem to work with plasma5
<pkulas> derType : Alt+f1 is default for plasma5
<pkulas> go Settings - Global Keyboard Shortcuts and choose plasmashell and there you can change it
<pkulas> But may be hard to change it just for windows key
<mparillo> Obyone: I believe remastersys is unmaintained. I found this list, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_remastering_software#Linux_utilities but I have never heard of anybody endorsing any of them as 'just works'
<jubo2> Kubuntu stops loading at Kubuntu symbol splash right after log-in
<jubo2> I am able to access the log files from this machine
<jubo2> someone suggested looking at .xsession-errors - here it is - http://pastebin.com/HxCgD6ip
<ejay> Is it possible to set Compact view in Dolphin as a default view?
<Obyone> <mparillo> I have tried all of them . I do not think there is any working ones. None of them work on 14.04 LTS , let alone newer releases.
<BluesKaj> ejay, seems to hold if you set adjust view properties in dolphin>view, choose your mode then your folder prefernces like all folders or current , whichever you choose should hold
<ejay> BluesKaj, got it. Thanks.
<jubo2> Kubuntu15 stopped working. Halp?
<jubo2> It was such a nice system till it stopped working
<ejay> jubo2, any details?
<Obyone> This is from help page, helped decoded by wikipedia and edited by me to better understand it. >   initramfs is a virtual filesystem. It is a compressed cpio.cpio is an archive format. cpio is a file archiver utility and its associated file format. cpio means, copy in and out.  Standard input and standard output.It contains a minimal shell, kernel modules necessary for mounting the root filesystemand a number of scripts that perform some tasks at boot time
<Obyone> . The most important of these scripts is a script called init. located at the root of the initramfs. The boot loader loads both the kernel and the initramfs into memory. The boot loader loads both the kernel and the initramfs into memory.
<Obyone> Then starts the kernel. The kernel then unpacks the initramfs .  Then mounts it as initial root filesystem. Then looks for the init program within the initial filesystem. Executes it and hands the boot process over to it.The init scirpt is responsible for finding the real root filesystem, mounting it and any special preperation required at boot time. So any special operations required for booting the system from a live media can be coded into the
<Obyone> initramfs boot scripts.
<Obyone>     
<jubo2> ejay: I dunno.. Stops loading in the Kubuntu loading splash right after login
<jubo2> I'm kinda clueless as to what to do about it
<jubo2> but I can access the filesystem from this old Kubuntu14
<ejay> jubo2, delete .kde folder
<jubo2> ejay: you sure about this?
<ejay> jubo2, yes. this folder contains your settings
<jubo2> ok. and then try to reboot the Kubnut15 ?
<ejay> jubo2, remove .kde from your home dir
<ejay> jubo2, yes
<Obyone> So i guess to to achive a live disk thats anything but the one given , i have to learn how ubuntu works from near the ground up and including grub. Am i correct in thinking this ?
<jubo2> here goes
<jubo2> ejay: nope. didn't help
<jubo2> I renamed .kde to old-dot-kde
<jubo2> I gather that should have same effect as deleting
<ejay> jubo2, so gimme more details. Did you install anything fancy lately? Do you have other enviroments installed right now?
<ejay> did you upgraded from 14?
<ejay> kubuntu14*
<jubo2> ejay: nothing experimental. Just made a clean Kubuntu15 install yesterday and today
<jubo2> today it stopped working
<jubo2> ejay: any error logs I should check ?
<ejay> jubo2, what about drivers? what gpu driver you've got?
<jubo2> ejay: I don't know.. Intel something
<ejay> jubo2, remove xorg.conf and if this is not it then you need to get to console and try to start kde from console and look for some info there.
<jubo2> ejay: where is xorg.conf situated ?
<ejay> jubo2, /etc/X11
<jubo2> ejay: can't see it
<ejay> jubo2, that's good
<ejay> jubo2, so you can try now with terminal - start kubuntu in terminal mode and type startx
<jubo2> ok
<jubo2> ejay: I tried to 'startx' from the root shell
<jubo2> didn't work
<ejay> jubo2, didnt work - nothing happened or there is no such command? ;)
<jubo2> it started to do something but couldn't finish
<ejay> jubo2, ok, then show me your x logs. you can find it in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ejay> paste it on some pastebin
<uperat0r> Hi guys, after installing Kubuntu 15.04 , it refuses to boot up and hangs at the "kubuntu" loading screen
<uperat0r> I think this may come due to a failed upgrade, my laptop wasn't connected to a power source and out of battery
<uperat0r> i previously had kubuntu 14.10 installed, how do I fix it?
<BluesKaj> uperat0r, then try installing again with the power supply plygged in, the ubiquity installer will deliberately not open if you don't have PSU  plugged into the laptop
<ejay> uperat0r, if you updated from kubuntu14 and something happened while updateing (laptop got suspended or turned off) then prolly your installation is f up.
<uperat0r> Yes I think so too, so how can I fix that?
<uperat0r> I tried to get into the grub2 menu by holding shift, but that doesn't work
<uperat0r> I can enter the grub command-line when I press esc while booting
<uperat0r> I can also get into another tty when i press ctrl+alt+ f1/f2  but it only shows me a blinking cursor and i cannot type.
<uperat0r> How can i install it again if i cannot boot?
<ejay> uperat0r, you probably need to make fresh installation. I killed my OS by using muon (it crashed while updating to 15.04) and it was unrecoverable.
<uperat0r> I have some files on there that I really need..
<ejay> uperat0r, that's why making /home partition is a good idea.
<uperat0r> ah...
<ejay> uperat0r, but you can find those files while useing livecd and copy them on pendrive or smth
<uperat0r> I can get into the grub command line...
<uperat0r> how can i load an older kernel version from there?
<uperat0r> Yeah I defintely fked up my installation
<uperat0r> nouvea E, that's what the tty console showed before the system rebooted itself.
<uperat0r> some error about Nouvea E
<ejay> uperat0r, AFAIK it's nvidia driver
<ejay> if you can get to console try to purge this and remove xorg.conf
<uperat0r> i can't get to command-line
<Obyone> Is the documentation shitting me . What do i look like a rocket scientist : export WORK=~/work ; export CD=~/cd; export FORMAT=squashfs; export FS_DIR=casper; sudo mkdir -p ${CD}/{${FS_DIR},boot/grub} ${WORK}/rootfs.  # And has not even warmed up yet, the next commands are 10 times more complex then that.
<uperat0r> I'm in the livecd now, backing up important files. Is there a way I can recover the old version of Kubuntu? (14.10)
<Neuh2> Oh ... Oon
<Neuh2> I have forget to quit irc on my phone xD
<BluesKaj> uperat0r, probly not if the internet upgrade was interrupted
<uperat0r> I've downloaded all the files from the internet, it was during the installation
<typhoon_2099> Hey guys, any idea why I can't get SDDM working? I checked systemctl and it's active but when I only ever see the "starting version 219" message.
<BluesKaj> uperat0r, do you have / and /home partitions?
<uperat0r> I have one partition for all files.. I didn't know it was common knowledge to have a seperate /home partition
<CharlieTheCabbie> Hi guys.  I hope someone is able to help me out, I just upgraded to 15.04 and it's falling apart like a flatpacked motorcycle. :(
<CharlieTheCabbie> The Plasma desktop will not start at all, I can log in but the screen simply remains black with no panels or borders.  The only way I can start any form of desktop is to switch to xfce and login that way.
<BluesKaj> uperat0r, it's good practice to have separate / and /home partitions , then you can reinstall to / and just reset the mountpoint for /home in thje partioner and all your data and config files will be saved, you just need to reinstall non default apps
<BluesKaj> no formatting of the /home partition of course
<uperat0r> Oh well I copied my /home/ directory to a flash drive, kind of the same procedure
<BluesKaj> CharlieTheCabbie, nvidia graphics ?
<CharlieTheCabbie> yep
<CharlieTheCabbie> how did you guess? :)
<uperat0r> I had some issue that whenever I was using my mousepad instead of mouse, it would crash the desktop....
<uperat0r> that's why the update failed..
<uperat0r> A known bug in Kubuntu that was never fixed.. I'm switching to Ubuntu haha
<BluesKaj> CharlieTheCabbie, ok drop to a tty/vt with ctl+alt+F1-F6 then install the nvidia-340 driver, but update and upgrade first with apt
<typhoon_2099> CharlieTheCabbie: I may by in a similar situation, nvidia hybrid laptop, tried to fix the issue by removing the optimus drivers and it all fell apart. I'm back to where I started now (I think) but I still cannot gett logged in.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I have an nvidia NV44 (GeForce 6200 Turbocache)
<NekoSan> Bonsoir !
<CharlieTheCabbie> Let me get a terminal up
<BluesKaj> typhoon_2099, try installing nvidia-prime with procedure I described for CharlieTheCabbie above
<CharlieTheCabbie> Ok, the nvidia-340 packages are now going in, obviously I have to restart the dm after this, right?
<BluesKaj> CharlieTheCabbie, yup
<typhoon_2099> Okay, I''ll try 340 and see how I get on, so far I have tried 304, 346 and 349 (from xorg-edgers).
<CharlieTheCabbie> If I still can't get in then I'll drop back to xfce and let you know BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> ok CharlieTheCabbie, I'll be here
<crazymike> I was just wondering if anyone else is having problems connecting to Kde-look.org?
<crazymike> Having trouble getting new themes/backgrounds within the system
<CharlieTheCabbie> ok, the packages are done. see you in a few moments, BluesKaj...
<CharlieTheCabbie> I hope :)
<BluesKaj> crazymike, kde-look has been down for maintenance for 2 days
<crazymike> Thank you BluesKaj. Just wanted to confirm as I installed KDE yesterday and was trying to look for more themes. Thanks for the info. Have a great day.
<BluesKaj> you too crazymike:)
<atee> helo
<Obyone> How do i echo ,code, with symbols,    "  {        , etc , in to a file ?
<Guest12307> I just installed 15.04, updated and now have no plasma desktop visible. I have Yakuake terminal installed and that works perfectly over a blank desktop.  Ideas appreciated.
<t5un4m1> hello
<Guest12307> Hello
<t5un4m1> Can anyone help me out with a gui frontend for ufw in kubuntu 15.04?
<t5un4m1> tried installing ufw-kde, but i can't find it or make heads/tails of it
<t5un4m1> i'm familiar with gufw
<t5un4m1> just don't want to install all the extra gnome  junk
<gary__> Try fwbuilder?
<gary__> fwbuilder is powerful and easy to use
<t5un4m1> cool, thanks; just installed it.
<CharlieTheCabbie> dang. Blueskaj has gone.  Anyone else who can help me out with plasma5 please?  I can login using an xfce desktop, but when I try to get to plasma, all I get is the login screen, then the K splash, followed with a blank screen.
<t5un4m1> btw any first impressions of kde5? seems like it needs some updates. downloading wallpapers doesn't work. Baloo crashes
<t5un4m1> wonder if it was a bit rushed out the door
<gary__> KDE5 is not ready for "prime-time" in my opinion
<CharlieTheCabbie> t5un4m1, I am having problems with it, but I wouldn't count that as a bad review, I just need to fix up a few bits.
<gary__> Great start, but very buggy, in my opinion
<t5un4m1> yeah; it doesn't seem anywhere near as flaky as cinnamon out of the box
<wldcordeiro> I hate notify-osd
<wldcordeiro> I really do
<wldcordeiro> it's always getting stuck
<wldcordeiro> then I have to manually kill it.
<t5un4m1> cinnamon (on mint) needs a ton of updates to stabilize it
<gary__> I'm glad I use "Back-In-Time" to restore 14.10 which has been exceptionally stable.
<t5un4m1> growing pains i guess; there's no way a handful of developers can test out all the scenarios of people installing it in the wild
<CharlieTheCabbie> So, does anyone else have any ideas on what to do with my install please?  I did what blueskaj suggested, which was to update the nvidia kit, but it refused to run my card. I had to drop down to nvidia-304, and now that's getting killed off.
<CharlieTheCabbie> nvidia-prime is getting stopped
<gary__> If I thought it would actually be put to good use, I'd donate a great sum of $$ to kde
<gary__> I tried kde5 in beta and had to revert back to 14.10 with "back-In-Time"
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<hyper_ch> another bug reported
<CharlieTheCabbie> How do you know it wouldn't be put to good use?  KDE seem to have coped bloody well in the past, there will always be hiccups and burps in the system.
<wldcordeiro> Has anyone noticed 15.04 reverting to the 'fallback' login occasionally instead of the sddm one when you lock or suspend?
<CharlieTheCabbie> If everything was perfect when it was created, we'd get born knowing how to drive :)
<gary__> $$ may very well be put into good use.  Thank you.
<gary__> I appreciate the work of so many dedicated folks that do all they can to develope a wonderful operating system as well as all of the kernel developers.
<gary__> Is anyone able to help me with a Lenovo T540p, new install of 15.04, nvidia, plasma seems to not be visible, but from Yakuake, I can run any program on a blank desktop.
<balloons> sgclark, ping
<Bebo> Hello, I have a problem about the "activities" on Kubuntu 15.04 64-bit with an NVIDIA driver recommended 349.0. It is impossible to create an activity, nothing happens. Can someone help me?
<Taggnostr2> hello
<Taggnostr2> I upgraded 14.10 to 15.04, and after logging in I get a black screen
<Taggnostr2> after a few days of attempts, I managed to get to a point where I can get both windows and windows decorations, but the rest is missing
<Taggnostr2> basically I login, switch to a tty, do sudo startx, then after a while I get to a desktop background, and from there I can do right click -> run command and start e.g. quassel
<Taggnostr2> I still don't have the bottom bar, and after the login everything is still black
<gary__> Same here.  No one answers this question
<acz32> sudo startx?
<Taggnostr2> yes
<acz32> why sudo
<gary__> That starts the x-server as root and then the desktop as the root user
<Taggnostr2> I've been trying all the possible permutations of commands since friday, maybe it works even without
<acz32> it's not a good idea at all to run xserver as root
<Taggnostr2> I can restart it without sudo if it works
<gary__> kde is running, as I use Yakuake terminal and can press F12 and launch and application from the terminal within a blank desktop.
<Taggnostr2> brb
<acz32> i would try running 15.04 from a livecd and see if that works
<Taggnostr4> Without sudo it doesn't even start
<Taggnostr4> If KDE is running, and sometimes I can even display window, what might be the problem?
<acz32> does ubuntu have dmesg?
<acz32> that's the first place i would look to see what's going on
<acz32> i don't use kubuntu, sorry. but i would never run X as root and i would either check dmesg or boot from a kubuntu livecd to see if it works
<noaXess> hey all..
<noaXess> does anybody upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 with big problems?
<noaXess> i know there are some bugs.. but are there bugs, which prevent upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04?
<bruceleeds> Hi, I just upgraded from Kubuntu 14.10 to 15.4. When I put my password into the login screen and press enter, I get either back to the login screen without kde starting, or I get a black screen. It seems this has been reported at https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=125034 but what can I do?
<bruceleeds> I hope there is someone out there to help me... :-(
<N3X15> Any ideas on how to get the "breeze dark" theme to skin the taskbar?  Selecting that in System Settings > Desktop Theme just makes it turn white-on-white, even after fiddling around in the Colors menu.  I'm on 15.04.
<bruceleeds> I am not even getting to 15.4... :-(
<gary__> 14.10  to 15.04 worked perfectly on my server, except that it stalled at the end.  I power off and rebooted and all is well.  I depended upon a system status widget for temp, cpu, HDD and etc monitoring that is now not available.  At the same time, I ran the upgrade on a Lenovo T540p laptop and it wouldn't reboot.
<bruceleeds> Did you upgrade from 14.10 or did you raw install?
<N3X15> Upgrade, but I removed the .kde and .config directories.
<N3X15> So theoretically a clean start.
<bruceleeds> Do you mean ~/.kde and ~/.config ?
<N3X15> Yes
<bruceleeds> I removed ~/.config, but not ~/.kde
<bruceleeds> maybe that has to be done as well
<bruceleeds> I am using a Lenovo T530 by the way
<PhilippeP> bruceleeds: did you have autologin set in 14.* ?
<Radien> Anyone else experiencing a kwin crash when attempting to use Xinerama with 4 monitors across 2 graphics cards? Kubuntu 15.04. Worked fine in 14.04. Seems similar to this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343844
<bruceleeds> You mean that I skipped the login screen?
<ubottu> KDE bug 343844 in multihead "Kwin crashes with Xinerama and 3 monitors" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<bruceleeds> No
<PhilippeP> ok it's something else then ...
<bruceleeds> Ok, I moved ~/.kde and ~/.config to ~/.kde_old and ~/.config_old respectively
<bruceleeds> From Ctrl+Alt+F1 command line
<bruceleeds> Then I sudo reboot but I get a black screen again
<Taggnostr4> bruceleeds, same here
<Taggnostr4> Since Friday, haven't found a fix yet
<bruceleeds> Maybe this is a crucial information: During my installation (not download, installation!) the installation process froze in muon (maybe because I should have excepted an EULA but couldn't).
<bruceleeds> I "kill 14293" the hanging dpkg process 14293 and "sudo dpkg configure -a".
<bruceleeds> After that I rebooted and went into rescue mode and from there to dpkg repairation
<bruceleeds> where I repaired twice until no packages where installed or deinstalled anymore.
<bruceleeds> still had the problem (obviously)
<Taggnostr4> Try to add nomodeset to grub
<bruceleeds> Sucks. Seems like several people have the issue. Does that mean, there will be fix soon?
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: How do I do that?
<Taggnostr4> I hope so
<Taggnostr4> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<Taggnostr4> Didn't solve much for me, but maybe you'll have better luck
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: What does this do?
<Taggnostr4> Not sure, iirc it disables something that might interfere with the video
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: For me that means just a black screen even without the login screen...
<bruceleeds> Anyone else any clue what to do?
<bruceleeds> To recap: I get a black screen after the login screen, now that I have updated my kubuntu 14.10 to 15.4...
<pkulas> Best "fix" is copy all of your data and do a clean 15.04 install
<bruceleeds> pkulas: I considered that, however that would suck badly...
<qdata> best fix is to not waste your time with 15.04, it should never have been designated 'release' and foisted upon the world; it simply is not ready to be called "release"
<bruceleeds> Because of all the work I put into this
<bruceleeds> qdata: True story.
<acz32> i've said this a couple times already. i would boot into a live environment and see if that works running from the livecd
<bruceleeds> I should have read more about the status of the relase
<Cyman> I have a ? about virtual desktops. In version 14 the desktops would retain my windows. In 15.04 they do not. Is there a setting that I have missed?
<qdata> you wouldn't have seen anything detrimental as everyone wants to just sweep the ugliness under the rug
<bruceleeds> I guess it will be impossible to revert the system to 14.10 without completely reinstalling it, isn't it?
<qdata> I use clonezilla and have backup image, which is what I reverted to so I'd have a machine I could use that works
<bruceleeds> qdata: You mean if I had done more research in the internet regarding the status of 15.4, I would not have found anything substanial against 15.4?
<pkulas> bruceleeds : Only a chance to do a revert If You would have a backup of disc before dist-upgrade
<bruceleeds> pkulas: not so much
<bruceleeds> dang
<qdata> bruceleeds: maybe not, I don't know - all I see is how great it is everywhere I look
<bruceleeds> qdata: That's what I read...
<bruceleeds> It would be a pain in the butt to reinstall everything
<bruceleeds> Is there a way to do get some error messages at least?
<Mgigamasta> hey
<Mgigamasta> all
<pkulas> bruceleeds : Try ~/.xsession-errors
<gary__> 15.04 is not ready.
<bruceleeds> pkulas: Ok, what am I looking for in there....?
<bruceleeds> There is a lot of text
<pkulas> bruceleeds : Try remove all and login again to get crash then check file again
<bruceleeds> pkulas: Still a LOT of text
<bruceleeds> Some of the juicy stuff: "The X11 connection broke (error 1) Did the X11 server die?"
<bruceleeds> "QXcbConnection: Failed to get the primary output of the screen"
<bruceleeds> <- that's before the other bit
<gary__> I will try kubuntu-201504240858-amd64.iso and if this doesn't work, I'm going to the LTS version.  I have to get work done!
<bruceleeds> Same here: I also have to get work done. That's why this sucks so bad.
<pkulas> bruceleeds : maybe some configuration files cause this problem
<bruceleeds> pkulas: Maybe, but which ones? How do I find out?
<pkulas> bruceleeds : login screen is working for you?
<bruceleeds> I get to the login screen, yes
<pkulas> Try add new user by console then login on it
<pkulas> To see if it works
<bruceleeds> What are the commands?
<pkulas> adduser user_name
<pkulas> as sudo
<pkulas> root*
<bruceleeds> ok done
<bruceleeds> now?
<pkulas> try login on KDE login screen
<bruceleeds> pkulas: Reboot and get into login screen and try with new userß
<bruceleeds> ok
<pkulas> yes
<bruceleeds> pkulas: same for the new user
<pkulas> So config files seems not be a problem
<bruceleeds> more ideas?
<pkulas> what about startx from console?
<bruceleeds> pkulas: how do I do that?
<bruceleeds> command "startx"?
<pkulas> yes
<bruceleeds> pkulas: Do I switch to the command line with Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<pkulas> yes
<pkulas> bruceleeds : check this log also,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe here you get more info about problem
<bruceleeds> pkulas: I get some output and then the line "waiting for X server to shut down (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file."
<bruceleeds> pkulas: What am I searching for in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<pkulas> pkulas : bruceleeds for some keywords for crash reason
<pkulas> I wrong typed :D
<bruceleeds> pkulas: :-D
<bruceleeds> pkulas: the most suspicious lines are along the lines of "This device may have been added with another device file."
<bruceleeds> and "No input driver specified, ignoring this device."
<bruceleeds> There is an insane amount of text in the log
<kubuntu575> So I just upgraded kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 and at boot, I drop to a root prompt with this error:Error getting authority: error initializing authority: could not connect: no such file or directory g-io-error-quark
<kubuntu575> I saw I need to do dog - - configure - a and then system to enable sddm.service - f but th
<kubuntu575> Sorry, on mobile.. I saw I need to do dpkg - - configure - a
<kubuntu575> That does nothing
<kubuntu575> Then systemctl enable sddm.service - f
<kubuntu575> Gives the same error
<kubuntu575> I have no network, no USB
<kubuntu575> What can I do to fix this?
<pkulas> bruceleeds : I don't have any more ideas what can be the problem
<pkulas> bruceleeds : You may try upgrade plasma to beta 5.3 if you have internet access there but no idea if it solve anything
<bruceleeds> pkulas: Ok, thanks for your help.
<bruceleeds> pkulas: how do I do the upgrade to 5.3?
<bruceleeds> (it can hardly get worse)
<kubuntu575> Also, I use let and encrypted home folder, in case that matters
<pkulas> bruceleeds : add ppa with backports, 1 sec
<bruceleeds> I wait...
<kubuntu575> I have backups, but not all as recent as should be, so any help would be greatly appeciatrd
<bruceleeds> kubuntu575: I also have serious problems with Kub 15.4...
<kubuntu575> Also, it mentions file or directory not found, but not which file or directory it's looking for.. Could I find that somewhere?
<bruceleeds> kubuntu575: Maybe its because of .Xauthority file?
<mefisto> keyboard shortcuts for next/previous activity (Meta+Tab/Meta+shift+Tab) don't work. but "manage activities" shortcut does work. can someone confirm this, or is it just me
<pkulas> bruceleeds: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<pkulas> then do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<kubuntu575> bruceleeds : I think it's because of logind service, from what I've learned from Google so far
<kubuntu575> I've seen that many have this problem.  And
<kubuntu575> And resolved it with dpkg - - configure - a and then the systemctl enable sddm.service - f, but doing that gives me the exact same error
<stoocot> bruceleeds: probably you have optimus enabled and some problem with X Window startup on dual GPU config. Try switching under BIOS setup to discrete graphics, delete or rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf and verify if X starts with Intel GPU
<bruceleeds> pkulas: adding the backport does not work
<pkulas> Did a upgrade?
<bruceleeds> stoocot: Yes, I had optimus something
<bruceleeds> no upgrade did not change anything, it says there was nothing to change
<bruceleeds> stoocot: How do  I do those things?
<bruceleeds> I know how to rename xorg.conf
<bruceleeds> but how do I do the switching?
<bruceleeds> I know how to get into bios, but I never heard of the feature
<stoocot> I had a lot of problems (lenovo W520 user) with nvidia card with dual-screen setup and most of them were solved after upgrade to plasma 5.2/5.3
<bruceleeds> stoocot: ok, alternatively: how do I upgrade to 5.2/5.3
<bruceleeds> ?
<pkulas> bruceleeds check this : apt-cache policy plasma-desktop
<pkulas> is there 4:5.3.0 version?
<stoocot> Sorry for fooling you with "discrete". "Internal" of course
<bruceleeds> apt-cache policy plasma-desktop  returns:
<bruceleeds> 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4
<pkulas> Are you sure you added ppa?
<bruceleeds> for both "installed" and "install candidate"
<stoocot> if I remember - advanced setup/graphic card, select "Internal", select "OS does not support Optimus"
<pkulas> and did everything I wrote?
<bruceleeds> pkulas: no, the adding did not work
<bruceleeds> it gives an error
<pkulas> You sure you have internet access?
<bruceleeds> not sure
<pkulas> try ping 8.8.8
<pkulas> 8.8.8.8
<bruceleeds> I did not have a connection. Now I have.
<bruceleeds> update done...
<pkulas> So add again ppa then update and upgrade
<kubuntu575> Some more Google shows that this might be related to polkit not running in emergency mode, could this ring a bell perhaps?
<bruceleeds> kubuntu575: not here...
<bruceleeds> upgrade takes another 2 minutes
<kubuntu575> First kubuntu upgrade in ages that crashes this badly, I was way too over confident :(
<bruceleeds> This NVidia-Optimus is some serious bullshit. No wonder Linus gave them the finger for this one. I had some really bad problems beforehand as well in Kubuntu 13.4 (I think). I thought that was behind me (since 14.4) but now it comoes back to haunt me... man...
<acz32> 15.04 sounds like it was rushed
<codebrainz> hi. i updated to 15.04 on the weekend and some apps (ex. qtcreator) won't show any files in the open file dialogs. it can be worked around by clearing the QT_PLUGIN_PATH environment var, but then it loses features (theme, native dialogs, etc). is there a better workaround?
<sbivol_> hi, I just noticed that after a fresh install of Kubuntu 15.04, users can not change their passwords (kdepasswd is missing)
<bruceleeds> kubuntu575: same here...
<pkulas> bruceleeds: any change after upgrade?
<bruceleeds> not finished yet
<bruceleeds> It's gone be legen... wait for it...
<kubuntu575> bruceleeds :well here I have an emergency root prompt, that's all..
<kubuntu575> Dairy? :)
<pkulas> bruceleeds: Also you can check BIOS and change there something about grahpics
<bruceleeds> wait for it...
<pkulas> ok
<bruceleeds> ... not so dairy...
<bruceleeds> dang
<stoocot> bruceleeds: here is my xorg.conf for W520 with Optimus enabled and Nvidia drivers v346, that works also with dual screen setup: http://pastebin.com/syriqtUF
<kubuntu575> bruceleeds : you lactose intolerant?
<bruceleeds> kubuntu575: seems like it...
<pkulas> Did you restart after upgrade?
<bruceleeds> pkulas: yes
<bruceleeds> stoocot: I thought xorg.conf is behind us?
<kubuntu575> Anybody who might know about 15.04: error getting authority: error initializing authority: could not connect: no such file or directory g-io-error-quark
<kubuntu575> bruceleeds core. Coill be with us until wayland
<kubuntu575> Damned mobile phone...
<kubuntu575> bruceleeds: xorg.conf will be with us until wayland
<kubuntu575> I'm going insane here with this new kubuntu
<bruceleeds> stoocot: what changes am I supposed to do in bios where exactly?
<bruceleeds> kubuntu575: dito
<bruceleeds> kubuntu575: But there seem to be quite a lot of people
<bruceleeds> stoocot:  I am in bios now
<stoocot> I'm looking for screenshots...
<kubuntu575> Valorie:really sorry to bother you directly, but you usually have great solutions.. Any idea how to solveError getting authority: error initializing authority: could not connect: no such file or directory g-io-error-quark&rlz but without dpkg - - configure - a and then systemctl enable sddm.service - f, because that's all over the Internet, I tried it,and it's not fixing it, my laptop is dead I  the water after my 15.04 upgrade
<stoocot> http://bretstateham.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/ThinkPad-Graphics-Device-BIOS-Settings-No-Callout.png
<bruceleeds> stoocot: got that. What setting should I chose (and why)?
<stoocot> Integrated Graphics and OS Detection: Disabled
<stoocot> It will switch off Nvidia GPU
<phoenixz> bruceleeds: Yay, I'm in!
<stoocot> Next time you boot Linux only i915 driver will be used. It doesn't require xorg.conf
<bruceleeds> phoenixz: you had the same issue as me?
<phoenixz> bruceleeds: so I saw at grub that there is an "upstart" mode as well, tried that one, and that booted without problem
<bruceleeds> stoocot: ok, I wrote it
<phoenixz> bruceleeds: Not really.. ah damn, its great to be able to write on a keyboard again.. No, I booted, and immediately dropped in an emergency shell with that @%$#($ error..
<bruceleeds> I mean, I changed the bios setttings
<bruceleeds> phoenixz: so what did you achieve...?
<jlotonah> supomans
<bruceleeds> sounds like you only thought it worked, but it didn't...
<jlotonah> lulz
<phoenixz> bruceleeds: my laptop booted to X, I'm using Quassel now instead of my mobile phone.. My laptop only had a DOA emergency shell with root prompt
<jlotonah> kernel 4.0 with Xorg :-)
<jlotonah> kubuntu 2015.04
<jlotonah> updating...
<bruceleeds> what the... something just came up...
<jlotonah> true
<bruceleeds> ok... seems like I am in kubuntu 15.4...
<bruceleeds> why are all my settings gone?
<jlotonah> i dont have a sysinfo script with a client with sasl but ... yeah... kernel panics... broken optimus... google... PCI:8... restore Xorg... solved.
<jlotonah> same here ^
<stoocot> bruceleeds: you changed name of .kde and .config folders
<bruceleeds> stoocot: can I try to revert them back?
<bruceleeds> or is that potentially harmful?
<stoocot> logout to startup screen and change them back to original names from console session
<bruceleeds> will do
<stoocot> ALT+CTRL+F1
<bruceleeds> stoocot: The startup of KDE is really slow... why is that?
<bruceleeds> like super slow
<bruceleeds> is that because of the slow graphics card?
<Taggnostr4> Did you find a fix?
<stoocot> Definitely no, Intel response is faster than Nvidia's when u use plain desktop
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: stoocot suggested to switch of the optimus graphics card in the bios http://bretstateham.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/ThinkPad-Graphics-Device-BIOS-Settings-No-Callout.png
<bruceleeds> stoocot: Oh, when is the Nvidia's card faster then?
<stoocot> When you use it to render 3D graphics - many times faster
<bruceleeds> stoocot: like games?
<Taggnostr4> Let's try
<Taggnostr4> No such option in my bios
<stoocot> Your laptop screen is connected to Intel GPU in Nvidia has to show something on it, it has to copy screen content to Intel's output
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: he said one should use the intel card instead of the nvidia card and also disable the switch
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: I use Lenovo... depends on what you are using and whether you are using Nvidia Optimus technology
<Taggnostr4> I have an old VAIO
<bruceleeds> stoocot: Got it. But why is the system so slow now?
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: different issue maybe.
<stoocot> You can re-enable Optimus after deleting drivers from Nvidia - it's not harmfull: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Taggnostr4> I have a nvidia card
<bruceleeds> stoocot: also: after moving .kde and .config, still only some of the settings are backk
<bruceleeds> stoocot: what do you mean? I delete Nvidia-drivers, then I enable optimus and then I install those drivers again?
<stoocot> bruceleeds: I can't guess what else you deleted / renamed, sorry
<bruceleeds> stoocot: nothing else
<stoocot> bruceleeds: yes, exactly you can try install Nvidia again from Driver Manager.
<stoocot> bruceleeds: and you probably will finish in black screen again :)
<bruceleeds> great, now everything is frozen
<bruceleeds> stoocot: you mean, if I reinstall the nvidia drivers, I might get a black screen again?
<Taggnostr4> bruceleeds, yours was an upgrade from 14.10, right?
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: yes
<Taggnostr4> I'm thinking about formatting and reinstalling 15.04 from scratch
<Taggnostr4> If that fails, reinstall 14.10
<bruceleeds> stoocot: Maybe I / my computer is not ready for kubuntu 15.4... If I decide tomorrow that I reinstall Kubuntu 14.10. What files would I have to move to 14.10 in order to get my old system back? (Programms not included, those I would reinstall.)
<stoocot> bruceleeds: I had the same thoughts, before Plasma 5 I was not able to use Nvidia GPU at all.
<bruceleeds> stoocot: that was different for me: I was able to use optimus from Kubuntu 14.4 onwards
<bruceleeds> without bumblebee & Co.
<bruceleeds> Before that I used bumblebee which was a huge hassle
<bruceleeds> in Kubuntu 14.4 and onwards I used KDE 4
<bruceleeds> I took my sweet time to migrate from KDE 3 to KDE 4 back in the day, which became quite the problem later on. So I thought, this time I flow with the current...
<bruceleeds> and migrate to KDE 5 early.
<stoocot> My HW is older and more problematic. With Plasma 5 it flies.
<bruceleeds> not the best idea after all
<bruceleeds> stoocot: nice to hear
<bruceleeds> stoocot: I wonder why it really does not fly for me...
<stoocot> I'm switching on Nvidia only for dual screen with: "sudo prime-select nvidia" and back to Intel with "sudo prime-select intel"
<bruceleeds> stoocot: my nvidia is witched off right now, and it still does not work
<bruceleeds> stoocot: do you know which files I have to migrate, to get 14.10 back, when I reinstall that?
<bruceleeds> emails, contacts, .mozillla obviously.
<bruceleeds> but also .kde and .config ?
<bruceleeds> are there more folders like .kde and .config?
<pkulas> bruceleeds: right now your config files may be with some additional settings from 15.04
<stoocot> bruceleeds: hard to answer - almost whole home dir
<bruceleeds> stoocot: which is completely tainted by 15.4
<bruceleeds> ...
<bruceleeds> pkulas: sucks to be me...
<bruceleeds> :-D
<bruceleeds> ok, I think I slowly move towards bed
<stoocot> bruceleeds: have you touched grub config? modesetting, etc...
<bruceleeds> stoocot: nope for grub (that would rebuild itself I guess). What
<bruceleeds> What's modesetting?
<phoenixz> phNot sure if anybody can read what I'm writing, but my GUI isvery  VREY messed up, I see a different screen that the screen I actually should see.. so if I cluck some where in quassel, I''m actually clicking in chrome e and stoocthings like that.. Anyway, doing an NVidia driver update now, hoping that that will fix that issue.. At least, I think I'm upgrading it, I'm not sure what I'm doing, I cant see..
<stoocot> I don't know why your laptop slowed down. You shuld create new user accout, make sure that you deleted xorg.conf and login to this accout.
<JMichaelX> anyone else experiencing difficulty getting desktop effects to work, using onboard intel (i915) graphics?
<JMichaelX> (in kubuntu 15.04)
<bruceleeds> stoocot: where is xorg.conf located?
<stoocot> If it works ok it means that there's something wrong with your main account config, not with kubuntu 15.04
<stoocot> "/etc/X11" - requires root
<bruceleeds> stoocot: there is a xorg.conf.0316... and another one with a different number
<bruceleeds> what is it?
<stoocot> OK, it's backup, no need to touch
<bruceleeds> ok, there is no other
<Taggnostr4> I'm trying to login with another account to see if it works
<bruceleeds> stoocot: what should I do?
<stoocot> bruceleeds: nothing :) if system on this account works well it means that your main accound is messed up. If not - the problem is general...
<bruceleeds> stoocot: looks like its system-wide
<stoocot> bruceleeds: bad luck... no chance to help without deeper inspection
<Taggnostr4> With sudo startx it more or less work here
<Taggnostr4> I'm just missing the bar at the bottom and it's a bit slow
<bruceleeds> stoocot: Your guess: Is it 15.4 itself or the upgrade from 14.10? Would a clean install of 15.4 be better?
<Taggnostr4> Is there anything I can try to start to get the bar at the bottom?
<Taggnostr4> Is that part of plasma?
<bruceleeds> Taggnostr4: yes it is
<Taggnostr4> Is there a command to start plasma?
<stoocot> bruceleeds: sorry - was away for some minutes. It's easy to check without messing the system if you prepare live DVD/USB and boot from it.
<stoocot> It won't have Nvida proprietary drivers but tandem Intel/nouveau should work OK.
<bruceleeds> ok
<Taggnostr4> I can get windows in two ways: 1) start the PC, drop in a tty, run sudo startx; 2) login normally, get black screen, drop in the tty, kill kwin_x11, go back to the graphical session
<Taggnostr4> With 1 windows have borders, with 2 they don't
<pkulas> I love built-in Intel drivers, works everything and no need nothing to configure. (Intel Hd 4400)
<Taggnostr4> Also Firefox starts with 1 but not with 2
<Taggnostr4> FWIW I tried to boot 14.10 from USB and still got black screen, even if it was working while installed
<Taggnostr4> I think that's because it needs nvidia drivers that are not included on the live USB
<ejay> pkulas, true that. intel drivers are flawless
<mefisto> Taggnostr4: I think to start plasma, the command is plasmashell
<Taggnostr4> Nothing seems to happen with that
<stoocot> mefisto: in fact it should be started automatically :)
<Taggnostr4> If I do it from konsole I get kf5.kiconthemes: "theme tree: (breeze)"
<stoocot> manual way: sudo systemctl start sddm  or stop, restart, ...
<Taggnostr4> The stop kicked me out, the start got me at the login screen
<Taggnostr4> After login is still all black
<Taggnostr4> kwin_x11 started again, and it's eating all the CPU again
<stoocot> Taggnstr4: maybe also try to create test account and try to login to it
<stoocot> Taggnstr4: from console: sudo adduser whatever
<Taggnostr4> stoocot, just did earlier, nothing changed
<stoocot> Taggnstr4: what's your HW?
<Taggnostr4> An 8+ years old VAIO with nvidia graphics
<stoocot> Taggnstr4: yeah, always nvidia... have you tried to (re)create default xorg.conf with: sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<stoocot> If you use proprietary drivers...
<chrissg> Hey folks -- 15.04 here, volume control buttons on keyboard show the volume level bar on screen, but has zero effetc on actual volume. Any ideas? :)
<chrissg> D'oh. I banged my head for 2 hours straight on this one. Once posted I figured it out myself: Selecting a "master channel" in the volume props...
<pkulas> chrissg : Open KDE Mixer and then change sound volume by keyboard
<pkulas> chrissg : Maybe it changed for wrong card
<pkulas> :D
<chrissg> :)
<chrissg> But play, pause, stop still has no effect (on spotify). I take it the spotify integration is not yet... finished?
<pkulas> No idea
<chrissg> Meh, doesnt matter for now. I am still "moving" in to my new OS here. :)
<stoocot> chrissg: KDE Mixer has setting "choose master channel" which is related also to HW buttons. check it please
<eternaL1> Fresh install, ubuntu mini + Kubuntu Desktop ... the minimal install surely worked, but cannot seem to use anything or start the lightdm/dm/kde
<eternaL1> how can i be sure the kubuntu download worked properly during the minimal install?
<ejay> guys, found a bug - dolphin is crashing when trying to open file from su directory (in my case xorg log file). file is opening via kate but dolphin is goin down. can anyone here try this out? sending bug report now.
<pkulas> ejay : What is su directiory?
<pkulas> ejay: do you have 2 files in kate?
<pkulas> ejay : or it's first file opened
<ejay> pkulas, i meant directory below my /home dir. for example - /etc, /usr
<pkulas> ok
<pkulas> ejay: So it freeze on second file?
<ejay> pkulas, number of files opened does not matter. kate is working fine.
<pkulas> ejay: yes but i had bug that dolphin crash when second opened in Kate by dolphin
<ejay> pkulas, one file, two files, three files. dolphin is not responding after opening file.
<ejay> pkulas, you know what? that's might be the case. opening two files indeed is killing dolphin. no matter what file. closing kate is making dolphin respond again. hmmm
<ejay> pkulas, did you send this to bugtracker?
<pkulas> ejay : Yes
<pkulas> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346743 here
<ubottu> KDE bug 346743 in general "Dolphin freeze when opening text files with Kate" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<pkulas> ejay: but probably it will be unconfirmed up to next release...
<pkulas> ejay: like most of bugs reported there
<ejay> pkulas, voted. thanks.
<chrissg> Anyone here got owncloud (client) to autostart minized (plasma) to work?
<Finetundra> hey folks, can I ask questions about clementine here?
<ejay> Finetundra, you can always ask.
<Finetundra> how do I get clementine to play .aac files?
<ejay> Finetrundra, did you tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/214421/how-to-install-the-mpeg-4-aac-decoder-and-the-h-264-decoder ?
<JMichaelX> \
<Finetundra> ejay, doesn't seem to have worked
<Finetundra> :(
<pkulas> Finetundra : is that file working with Amarok?
<Finetundra> pkulas, yip
<typhoon_2099_> I'm still having 15.04 issues. I've had to resort to purging the nvidia drivers and installin lightdm so that I can at least get logged in, otherwise I come up against the "starting version 219" screen at startup. SDDM is running, I've checked the systemctl and it's reported as active.
<pkulas> then you no need codecs, already there just need to link them somehow to Clementine
<pkulas> also you may consider about convert all files to mp3
<pkulas> Finetundra : http://askubuntu.com/questions/459512/how-to-play-m4a-in-clementine what about this?
<Finetundra> pkulas, I actually have a good portion converted to .ogg but there's still a bit of my library that is in .aac and I was hoping to not have to convert it to .ogg
<typhoon_2099_> Also, the nouveau driver are garbage, I don't know if there's some incompatibility with lightdm but the screen is doing partial repaints all the time.
<typhoon_2099_> Is reinstalling Kubuntu going to be the easiest thing to do? I've been trying to fix this problem for 3 days now and it just seems to keep getting worse and worse.
<victor2015> Hi everyone, just to mention I tried Kubuntu 15.04 but my wireless that uses password authentication didn't work said "configuring interface" and then failed connection but connections that don't require password worked.  Also, couldn't complete installation because grub setup failed.
<Finetundra> victor2015: you may have to set the permission for the network to allow all users to connect to it. I'm on 14.04 but it may have carried over to 15.04
<typhoon_2099_> Is it worth my time installing the 4.0 Kernel? I've heard a couple of peole saying that it solved their problems.
<victor2015> Finetundra: I was successfully able to install kubuntu 14.04 without any of the problems I encountered in 15.04
<CharlieTheCabbie> evening guys. Is blueskaj around please?
<Finetundra> CharlieTheCabbie: he doesn't seem to be in the channel
<CharlieTheCabbie> Oh baubles.  I am still trying to find someone who can help me fix my install of vervet.  I cannot get plasma to kick into life, I can't even get it to the KDE splash now.  I am having to login using xfce and I don't want that :(
<typhoon_2099_> I've finally managed to get logged in using lightdm, I still have no idea how to get SDDM working.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I've changed my nvidia drivers to 304 which is what supports my card, I have tried restarting the sddm, I have done 2 dist upgrades in 24 hours, 1404LTS to 1410, then 1410 to 1504
<N3X15> CharlieTheCabbie, you've made a huge mistake.
<N3X15> Because 15.04 is horribly broken at the moment.
<typhoon_2099_> Is it possible to downgrade to 14.10 again?
<N3X15> According to the wiki, the answer is no.
<CharlieTheCabbie> "Brace yourself Ubuntu lovers!! Yes, the final stable version of Ubuntu 15.04, code named Vivid Vervet, is now ready for download."
<N3X15> typhoon_2099, according to the wiki, no
<typhoon_2099_> Just found out that unplugging my monitor kills KDE or something.
<typhoon_2099_> That's disappointing.
<CharlieTheCabbie> http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-15-04-final-version-and-its-official-flavours-have-been-released/ ^^
<typhoon_2099_> My install is totally borked.
<CharlieTheCabbie> mine is falling apart like a flatpacked motorcycle, typhoon_2099
<CharlieTheCabbie> I am downloading an iso of 15.04 and I'm gonna go for a fresh install
<typhoon_2099_> I figured I had done something wrong and was going loopy over why the thing wouldn't let me log in properly. Nice to know my mistake was upgrading.
<N3X15> Try using lightdm
<CharlieTheCabbie> If the distribution was that badly broken, it should not have been released. What the hell is beta testing for???
<typhoon_2099_> I might have to do the same. I'm worried about my /etc configs getting wiped though.
<N3X15> Some people have success using that over sddm
<CharlieTheCabbie> How do I swap to lightdm over sddm?
<typhoon_2099_> I have, though it's still not super smooth or anything, but it will get your desktop back.
<typhoon_2099_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, then select lightdm.
<typhoon_2099_> Or install lightdm from apt i it's not there.
<typhoon_2099_> Cheers guys.
<CharlieTheCabbie> well I'll definitely give that a go before I nail my netinstalled version and start the whole thing again!
<N3X15> Remember to back up everything.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'll simply copy my whole /home folder onto my external HD and then unplug it before I reinstall, that way I know it can't be accessed during the work
<N3X15> yeah
<N3X15> I'm considering reinstalling with 14.x
<N3X15> The UI is nice once it comes up, but if you try to change anything, you incur the wrath of god
<CharlieTheCabbie> I incurred the wrath of God already by having my PC which sounds like a fighter jet taking off from Mildenhall, running all night while I was trying to sleep.  It was like trying to kip in a wind tunnel
<CharlieTheCabbie> It's been switched on now for 33 hours
<N3X15> CharlieTheCabbie, my Debian test server is a 2U rackmount server which sounds like a hairdryer.  I actually have gotten so used to it that I can't sleep if it's not running.
<Simonious> you guys have a favorite place for image pastes?
<Simonious> http://oi58.tinypic.com/f3hyc5.jpg <- how do I get this to look in the correct location for this update?  (it checked a local server which most certanly does not have what it is looking for)
<Simonious> I know I screwed this up and made it point to the wrong place, but I'm not sure how to fix it.
#kubuntu 2015-04-28
<StevenPatz> has anyone run into a Utopic to Vivid upgrade that munged up screen resolutions?
<StevenPatz> Actually probably more than that as I can't even get a second screen to display
<Roey> arrrrrrrright
<Roey> hi all o/
<Roey> lordievader:  hi
<Roey> I got a question... on the livedvd, what is the username / password combination that it is seeking?
<JMichaelX> so, anyone else unable to get desktop effects working in 15.04, using onboard intel (i915) graphics, under OpenGL?
<JMichaelX> i am able to get some desktop effects working, using XRender, but nothing using OpenGL
<Roey> anyone here?
<JMichaelX> 'Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode' <--- does this have any relevance to intel graphics?
<Roey> hey FortMax
<Roey> you know Kubuntu any?
<Roey> and prth
<Roey> hi.  What is the username/password for the Kubuntu 15.04 LiveDVD ?
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> ^_^
<Unit193> kubuntu/kubuntu
<Roey> not letting me
<Roey> ooorgh!...hmm.
<Roey> btw my mainproblem
<Roey> is that I upgraded to 15.04
<Roey> but when I rebooted,
<Roey> BTRFS choked on something and segfaulted
<Roey> I think it may have been trying to mount the disk, I don't know
<Roey> it's an SSD
<Etriaph> I think SSD's are just treated as SATA, it's software related.
<DANtheBEASTman> does anybody know the appropriate way to install plasma 5 on 14.04? I see a couple ppas but not sure which to use, I see ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next and next-backports
<Zerkalerka> Hey guys, where to setup my own shortcut to open a new Konsole window for example?  Use to know where, can't seem to find it now.
<Zerkalerka> very strange, I set it up once before and I can't find it again.. I made meta+t open a new konsole window and now I can't seem to do it again lol
<crdpink> Zerkalerka: Shortcuts and Gestures...Custom Shortcuts...right click in there and Add
<Zerkalerka> crdpink: TY, for some reason I dont' remember doing those steps but must have.. lol ty
<crdpink> Zerkalerka: np. remember you can type a filter in System Settings window to narrow down what you are after if you forget
<Zerkalerka> crdpink: Perfect thanks for the tip. :)
<crdpink> Zerkalerka: good luck
<Zerkalerka> Think I found a bug
<Zerkalerka> When I add my own custom shortcuts, they will get added under Global Keyboard Shortcuts - KDE Componenet: khotkeys, now lets say I delete my custom shortcut, it will stay under there but not be in affect it will just be visual.  So I just tested it out and right now I have two custom open Dolphin shortcuts when in reality only one is working and the other is just there empty.
<Zerkalerka> ah I see you have to click File - Remove Compnents and it will clear out the unused ones to make it nice and tidy.
<Zerkalerka> good to know.
<Etriaph> DANtheBEASTman: You can install Project Neon on 14.04
<Etriaph> DANtheBEASTman: 14.10 has a tech preview I believe, 15.04 is Plasma 5 desktop with KDE 4/5 hybrid for applications.
<qortec> can anyone tell me where the org.kde.breeze window decorations theme is located?
<qortec> I like the breeze theme overall but I would to make some minor changes to the overall theme if possable
<irctc729> Hi, I would like to report a typo in the french translation inside Kubuntu's installer, where can I do that ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Roey: Hi
<thelionroars> I'm having trouble with transferring my wallet to the new manager after upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04
<yossarianuk> hi reading this -> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/825994-kubuntu-1504-plasma-53-review
<yossarianuk> It suggests Plasma 5.3 will be included with 15.04 (in the main updates?) - is this right ?
<lordievader> The beta is in the backports ppa now.
<valorie> oh gosh, neon is never never never to be recommended
<valorie> plasma 5 is vivid and after, period
<yossarianuk> lordievader: sure - its just the way is phrased in that article suggests its coming to 15.04 at some point (I assume as part of normal updates)
<valorie> no ppa-next
<valorie> yossarianuk: probably in backports
<valorie> don't forget it's in beta right now
<yossarianuk> valorie: lordievader: cheers
<yossarianuk> got to decide in the next couple of mins if I'm installing Kubuntu 15.04  or Debian 8 (KDE) on my work desktop.......
<valorie> oh, I meant that the final would be in backports too "probably:
<valorie> "
<yossarianuk> 15.10 will have 5.3/5.4 then I assume.
<valorie> depending on release dates, yes
<valorie> 5.3 certainly
<yossarianuk> running 15.04 happily @ home - just not 100% sure its ready for work.....
<valorie> works for me
<yossarianuk> anyone else migrated their main work machines to ity ?
<valorie> but I don't do your job
<yossarianuk> <<-- Sysadmin.
<valorie> the developers all have, sure
<valorie> :-)
<yossarianuk> ok that all I needed!
<lordievader> Developers != sysadmins.
<valorie> right
<valorie> I think it depends on what you need
<lordievader> Indeed.
<yossarianuk> one issue is lack of X2go support - but nothing preventing me installing LXDE as well to remote too....
<yossarianuk> (i.e no x2go with plasma5 - yet)
<Tromzy> hi
<lordievader> o/
<Tromzy> I would like to report a typo in Kubuntu's installer, for the french translation
<valorie> Tromzy: file a bug please
<Tromzy> where to plpease ?
<Tromzy> please*
<lordievader> !bug
<yossarianuk> I do have one 'bug' that still exists in 15.04 final
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<yossarianuk> If I blank a drive (i.e parted mktable gpt) then install Kubuntu (manual partitions) if always doesn't boot - no UEFI entry
<valorie> Tromzy: the easiest way to file is to type into konsole: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<valorie> and follow the instructions
<yossarianuk> however if I then reinstall (in the partitions I created the previous time) it always works
<yossarianuk> i.e I get the UEFI entry
<valorie> I appreciate your attention to detail
<Tromzy> Thanks but I'm not using kubuntu right now
<yossarianuk> (which should be 'kubuntu' IMO to avoid conflicts with Ubuntu)
<Tromzy> I'll try Launchpad
<valorie> you can use that in any *buntu
<Tromzy> I'm on Arch
<Tromzy> right now
<valorie> ubiquity is the installer packagename
<valorie> yossarianuk: that sounds like a bug for sure
<yossarianuk> not sure how to report my bug - as mentioned the 2nd install always works
<yossarianuk> so the logs/etc will be lost from the 1st install.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Sounds like a bug in ubiquity.
<valorie> so maybe write to kubuntu-devel list and ask for advice about how to file the bug
<valorie> perhaps there is a trick to save those logs
<Unit193> /var/log/installer/
<Tromzy> Launchpad seems to be for Ubuntu only, not kubuntu ; my typo report is for Kubuntu only
<yossarianuk> valorie: ok what address do I send to ? (and do I have to register)
<valorie> launchpad is for all of us
<yossarianuk> Unit193: cheers
<valorie> kubuntu IS ubuntu
<Unit193> valorie: Typo is either in the installer or slideshow?
<yossarianuk> kubuntu = Ubuntu - spyware + mutant tablet desktop.
<valorie> you can send to the list without being subbed, yossarianuk
<valorie> yossarianuk: lol
<valorie> unity desktop is just one piece of Ubuntu
<yossarianuk> KDE is one of the few actual 'desktops'...  Cinnamon is also as well as LXQT/XFCE...
<Tromzy> Then I don't know where to report, because if I report it to Launchpad, it will affect Ubuntu as well, which it shouldn't
<valorie> sure
<valorie> Tromzy: you can mark it as Kubuntu
<Tromzy> I know the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, thanks
<Unit193> Tromzy: Is it in the part that talks about Kubuntu specifically, after asking you all the questions?
<Tromzy> I know it's the same distro with KDE instead of Unity
<valorie> I usually use the cli, because I find launchpad difficult to navigate
<lordievader> Tromzy: Report it against ubiquity and tag it as kubuntu.
<valorie> Tromzy: I was responding to yossarianuk
<Tromzy> the typo is simple : the title of the installer is : "Préparation à l'installation d'Kubuntu" which comes from the the Ubuntu version "Préparation à l'installation d'Ubuntu" ; the Ubuntu version is correct ("d'Ubuntu") but the Kubuntu version is not "you cannot say "d'Kubuntu" in french, you can't put an apostrophe before a "K")
<Tromzy> it's simpel as that and it's a typo I've always seen
<yossarianuk> hi -this is a silly question (probably) I am about to reinstall my desktop (Kubuntu 14.10 -> 15.04) and want to migrate my firefox profile -  previously I got a code which I can use when I re-installed /upgraded which copied my firefox info - where is that feature now ?
<lordievader> Tromzy: So file a bug report with that information.
<valorie> it would be very cool to get that fixed then, Tromzy
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Don't format /home?
<Tromzy> OK ; I want to file a bug report, I just need to know where to
<valorie> yossarianuk: i never got a code, but it's always upgraded and been fine
<Tromzy> I agree Valorie because I does not look very professional to see that typo in the installer
<yossarianuk> lordievader: /home is not separate
<lordievader> Tromzy: Against Ubiquity, the installer.
<valorie> exactly
<yossarianuk> ive found it anyway cheers
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Lesson for next time, make a seperate /home ;)
<yossarianuk> if I disconnect my profile - I see what I will see on a fresh install....
<valorie> ah, I do remember a profile problem one time
<valorie> but I've set up syncing between machines
<yossarianuk> hmmm but then if you radically change OS - say to Arch or Debian 7, etc the versions of software will be different - i.e the .mozilla profile,.
<valorie> and that eventually fixed it somehow
<yossarianuk> I prefer a clean system when I install less chance of issues.
<Tromzy> Should I go to "Report a bug" or "Help translate" ?
<valorie> ah, I've never done that
<valorie> Tromzy: report a bug
<Tromzy> thx
<valorie> unless you want to join the translate team
<yossarianuk> I don't like sharing /home/ between distros for same reason.
<valorie> which is always cool
<lordievader> yossarianuk: I've used the same /home between Kubuntu and Gentoo, worked just fine.
<valorie> I don't mind sharing home, but I don't want to share configs
<valorie> that sounds dangerous
<Unit193> Tromzy: That'll be a harder one to fix, because as I suspected the string is: msgstr "Préparation de l’installation d’${RELEASE}"
<Tromzy> Unit193 : that's what I think too, maybe that's why it has never been fixed
<Tromzy> but it looks really bad in french, you just cannot type "d'Kubuntu"
<yossarianuk> lordievader: some apps could cause an issue if the versions are different.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: I know.
<yossarianuk> Ive seen it before...
<Unit193> Tromzy: Is there something else that you can use interchangably between 'ubuntu' and 'kubuntu' (as well as the others)?
<yossarianuk> Anyway - off to install 15.04 on my work desktop - I can always install debian8 if i find it not stable enough (not had any real issues @ home with 15.04...)
<yossarianuk> cheers everybody - have a cool day
<Tromzy> unforrtunately, I don't think so ; except maybe "Préparation à l'installation du système Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Xubuntu etc." ? That would work
<Tromzy> "Preparing the installation of the Kubuntu system"
<yossarianuk> i'll actually bother to reinstall 15.04 tonight @ home so I can properly report the install bug
<valorie> thank you bug reporters!
<valorie> your contribution is welcome
<Tromzy> Needless to say the "d'Kubuntu" typo is also a typo for "d'Xubuntu" / "d'Lubuntu" and for every Ubuntu flavor that starts with a consonne
<Tromzy> consonant*
<valorie> it would be lovely if it were fixed for all, indeed
<yossarianuk> valorie: for 15.04 I've already done 2 bugs (before release..)
<yossarianuk> both solved.
<valorie> sometimes writers and coders forget the important work of the translators and internationalization people
<valorie> yossarianuk: me too!
<valorie> I love being the first to file
<valorie> filing a duplicate isn't as much fun
<davevanloo> true.., but just as important! :)
<yossarianuk> the OSS sound modules are back in the kernel thanks to a bug report from me...
<valorie> yes, I always try to add something if possible
<valorie> gah, must sleep
<valorie> brain death
<valorie> thanks again, folks
<davevanloo> haha, its only 10 to 11 in the morning here :P
<valorie> 2am, long day
<davevanloo> ouch, i know the feeling :)
<Unit193> Nearing 5am.
<lolmaus> After upgrading to Vivid, my panels keep freezing. Is this a known problem?
<soee> only panels ?
<davevanloo> hey all, does any one know of some good software fo KDE to add some widget or similar bling to the desktop?
<Tromzy> Bug filled ; thanks for your help guys
<lolmaus_> Help! My panels keep freezing. Unable to work. :( Also, I'm surrounded with Apple users, they will mock me to death.
<lolmaus_> This happens since upgrade to Vivid.
<davevanloo> lolmaus_ that will be in vain, apple users are ( in general ) to stupid when it comes to IT to properly mock you
<lolmaus_> Panels eventually unfreeze, performing all actions i tried on them at once (i. e. left and right clicking). Suddenly all windows switch and a dozen of popup menus appear.
<lordievader> lolmaus_: Sounds like (network) IO wait.
<lolmaus_> lordievader: why would panels wait for network? Why would it take them seconds to minutes to eternity?
<lordievader> That is precisely what I allways wonder when it happens. Also NFS timeouts are really long.
<lolmaus_> Okay, killing plasmashell helps. But how do i restart it other than from a console?
<lolmaus_> How do i have it run in background?
<lolmaus_> Oh, and rebooting does not prevent the issue from happening again.
<lordievader> lolmaus_: In Plasma4 that was: plasmadesktop&
<lordievader> lolmaus_: Do you have nfs mounts?
<yossarianuk> <<< 15.04 installing on work desktop !
<lolmaus_> lordievader: i think i don't.
<lolmaus_> lordievader: but i've got a number of folders exposed via nfsd, so that i can access them from virtual machines.
<yossarianuk> One usability issue I have with plasma 5 or at least the default theme is the taskbar icon for konsole doesn't stand out - makes it hard to see which icon it is
<lordievader> lolmaus_: Run vmstat and look at it when the freeze happens.
<lolmaus_> lordievader: it just outputs a couple of lines.
<yossarianuk> the icon looks very similar to dolphons.
<yossarianuk> *dolphins*
<lolmaus_> lordievader: i've launched `watch vmstat` but i'm unsure what to look at.
<lordievader> lolmaus_: vmstat 1
<Zerkalerka> Anyone know how I can get the libgcrypt11 package so I can install brackets on 15.04
<lordievader> !info libgcrypt11
<ubottu> libgcrypt11 (source: libgcrypt11): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is required. Version 1.5.4-2ubuntu1.1 (utopic), package size 253 kB, installed size 656 kB
<lordievader> Zerkalerka: sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11?
<Zerkalerka> yeah its not in repositories for vivid
<lordievader> !info libgcrypt11 vivid
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt11 does not exist in vivid
<lordievader> Pff.
<Zerkalerka> maybe the -dev will do the trick?
<Zerkalerka> libgcrypt11-dev?
<lordievader> That is for compiling things against libgcrypt
<davevanloo> hey all, im a little at a miss here, im trying to install a peace of software from the source code, called openVAS. to test my own network. however i do not seem to be able to properly find or execute make to do it
<davevanloo> the 2 svn repo's are here, the NVTS takes a little while to grab though http://wald.intevation.org/scm/?group_id=29
<Zerkalerka> http://pastebin.com/3tniHxja
<Zerkalerka> theres the pastebin anyway lordievader
<s_20> mmh, did anyone else have dolphin freeze for now apparent reason?
<lordievader> Zerkalerka: There is an very ugly workaround which may break your system.
<Zerkalerka> lordievader: its funny cause I had it up and running yesterday.. i just -f install it and it went through.. however now not so lucky :P but I reformatted my system lol
<Zerkalerka> so now I need to get it again :P
<Zerkalerka> was so simple.. now so complicate!
<lordievader> Utopic has libgcrypt packages ;)
<Zerkalerka> hm ya cause 15.04 uses libgcrypt20.. wonder if there will be conflict
<lordievader> !info libgcrypt20
<lordievader> !info libgcrypt20 vivid
<ubottu> libgcrypt20 (source: libgcrypt20): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is standard. Version 1.6.1-2ubuntu1.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 309 kB, installed size 783 kB
<ubottu> libgcrypt20 (source: libgcrypt20): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is required. Version 1.6.2-4ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 309 kB, installed size 791 kB
<lordievader> Yeah, that is not going to fix your problem.
<lordievader> You could compile Brackets from source.
<Zerkalerka> I will have to do that
<Zerkalerka> wonder if they have a tar file
<lordievader> Jup.
<lordievader> https://github.com/adobe/brackets/releases
<Zerkalerka> k I will try that
<rghvdberg> just installed 15.04 .. is there a gui to edit groups for a user ?
<MrSassyPants> I have massive flickering and tearing
<MrSassyPants> the screen becomes increasingly unusable
<MrSassyPants> Just upgraded to 15.04, intel i965
<Zerkalerka> lordievader: I am not sure why this build is different but this one seems to work as it doesn't depend on libgcrypt11
<Zerkalerka> lordievader: https://github.com/adobe/brackets/releases/tag/linux-cef-2171
<davevanloo> (sort of repost) does any one have experiencing building software from source code, and if so could that person be so kind as to help me true building and installing something?
<lordievader> davevanloo: I run Gentoo ;)
<davevanloo> lordievader: forgive my ignorance, but that does not ring a bell :P
<lordievader> davevanloo: Gentoo is a source based distro. You compile every piece of software yourself.
<davevanloo> oooh! yes now it does ring a bell! that is something i would enjoy in the long run to, however right now im wanting to install OpenVAS lol
<davevanloo> so you have a crapton of experience building lol
<lordievader> davevanloo: So what problems are you facing?
<davevanloo> well, a generally low know how on how to do it.., combined with a rather complicated folder structure and little info on what and how to build.. aswel as the build in documentation giving several ways that simply fail
<yossarianuk> the removal of libgcrypt11 has cause no end of issues
<yossarianuk> I recommend just grabbing the packages from Debian Jessie....
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Can't provide backwards support forever, look at Windows ;)
<yossarianuk> I do know, however the entire reason I manged to get the OSS modules put back in the kernel was to play paintball2 (dplogin.com)
<yossarianuk> this relies on libgcrypt11 which was removed the same week the OSS SND modules were put back
 * lordievader never used OSS and thinks he is lucky about that
<yossarianuk> spotify is also broken appartantly.
<yossarianuk> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/fix-missing-libgcrypt11-causing-spotify.html
<yossarianuk> lordievader: its a game based (modified) on the quake2 engine
<yossarianuk> they offer SDL support but its broken - the leading dev is not likely to rebuild to gcrypt2 unfortunately
<yossarianuk> It was crazy removing OSS in the first place.....
<lordievader> It's deprecated.
<yossarianuk> no other distro had actually removed the modules from the kernel - most are there but not enabled by default.
<yossarianuk> ie you can modprobe them.
<lordievader> The kernel config clearly states OSS is deprecated.
<yossarianuk> sure - but what is the harm having them there but not enabled by default.
<yossarianuk> For the last 5 years I hjave had to recompile the kernel in order to play paintball2
<yossarianuk> (with sound)
<yossarianuk> but 15.04 - snd_mixer_oss and snd_pcm_oss are back !!!
<yossarianuk> plasma 5 is most definitely faster !
<mokush> is there some issue with font smoothing in kate5? the oxygen-mono font is not as smooth as in konsole
<MrSassyPants> I have massive flickering and tearing, the screen becomes increasingly unusable. Just upgraded to 15.04, Driver: intel i965
<CharlieTheCabbie> Hi guys.  I won't say good afternoon, although we're getting close.  I now have plasma running, which is good - the bad side is that my display is stuck in 848*764 or similar, and my lettering looks atrocious.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I have tried using KDE System Settings to change the display resolution and refresh, but it's constantly segfaulting.  Is there anywhere in the settings I can change to force it?
<yossarianuk> CharlieTheCabbie: xrandr
<CharlieTheCabbie> brilliant.  I will have to file a bug with KDE on the System settings - it seems that it's claiming there is no EDID for my display
<CharlieTheCabbie> I will have to find a manual for that.  I just ran it with --help and it makes no sense to me :(
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: Is there edid information?
<CharlieTheCabbie> I know there's something about edid in the dmesg, do you want I should paste it up?
<lordievader> No. Does /sys/class/drm/card0-<someoutput>/edid exist?
<CharlieTheCabbie> yep
<CharlieTheCabbie> I have 2 there, one for DVI, one VGA, and it's VGA I'm using
<lordievader> Hmm.. Can you parse that edid information with read-edid?
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'll try, one sec
<CharlieTheCabbie> How long should that take?
<CharlieTheCabbie> I started it and it's just sitting there.
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: Read the man page, it expects the edid information on stdin ;)
<yossarianuk> hi - is there no screen locking/saver section for 15.04 ?
<yossarianuk> ignore me.
<zamazan4ik> hi!
<soee> hiho zamazan4ik
<yossarianuk> found in desktop behavior -> screen locking
<zamazan4ik> i have some question about kubuntu 15.04
<CharlieTheCabbie> well this is fun!  I got through and it says that i2c was successful, no EDID on Bus 1 or Bus 2, and then it gave me some other giblets in the terminal.
<yossarianuk> so there are no screensavers for Plasma 5 - just a screen locker?
<zamazan4ik> i use this os on virtualbox, on the my laptop i have kubuntu 14.04
<zamazan4ik> and i would to upgrade my lts to newer OC
<CharlieTheCabbie> lordievader, the output does show my model number on the monitor, E151FP
<zamazan4ik> but i afraid of unstable plasma 5
<zamazan4ik> pls, tell me : plasma 5 is stable?
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: Does it show modes?
<soee> zamazan4ik: yes it is
<CharlieTheCabbie> no. It shows a whole lot of weird stuff.
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: That is then likely the reason ;)
<zamazan4ik> what about nvidia optimus and drivers ?
<soee> zamazan4ik: some users have problems with it, for me they work good
<soee> there are though some visual glithces in sddm with propriety drivers
<soee> but this is not Plasma 5 and you asked about plasma:)
<CharlieTheCabbie> lordievader, is there anything I can do about it, short of throwing my monitor out of the window??? :)
<yossarianuk> I would never test a new desktop in a VM - it will not be as good as a real install...
<yossarianuk> Cannot wait for virgil to proceed - https://virgil3d.github.io/
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: Err, you can still force modes.
<zamazan4ik> oh, ok :)
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: Also it might be the graphics card/driver not properly supporting edid.
<zamazan4ik> what's problem with sddm?
<CharlieTheCabbie> the graphics card is an nvidia geforce 6200 turbocache.
<lordievader> Wow, that is old ;)
<CharlieTheCabbie> I tried it with nvidia drivers and sddm won't even fire up
<zamazan4ik> i have nvidia gt635
<zamazan4ik> and on kubuntu 14.04 all work fine
<CharlieTheCabbie> same here, zamazan4ik - no problems with this card on 14.04 or 14.10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zamazan4ik> but yesterday on friend's laptop with nvidia 820m i broke graphic system
<CharlieTheCabbie> hey BluesKaj!  I came looking for you last night but you'd already left by the time I got back
<zamazan4ik> on 15.05, of course
<zamazan4ik> 15.04 *
<zamazan4ik> after login on sddm i can see only black screen
<zamazan4ik> and i think it isn't good )
<BluesKaj> hey CharlieTheCabbie , yeah I had yardwork to finish ....gotta keep wifey happy :-)
<CharlieTheCabbie> BluesKaj, quick update: I am in Plasma, but display is stuck in 848*something or other.  I have tried to move to 1024*768 and system settings segfaults.
<CharlieTheCabbie> nvidia drivers kill plasma altogether, so they're gone.
<CharlieTheCabbie> My text is pretty broken up, and my edid is garbage :)
<BluesKaj> did you manage to install the nvidia-340 driver, CharlieTheCabbie?
<CharlieTheCabbie> I tried the 304 and the 340 - 340 told me to use 304 as my card wasn't supported
<BluesKaj> so you're on the nouveau
<CharlieTheCabbie> yeah
<zamazan4ik> noouveau is not good choice
<zamazan4ik> i think
<zamazan4ik> because this driver is too simple
<BluesKaj> actually the nouveau driver is quite good for most things if the other drivers aren't working, CharlieTheCabbie
<CharlieTheCabbie> right now, nouveau is only choice.  I'm having enough trouble getting plasma to start at all
<zamazan4ik> for most thing
<zamazan4ik> for example, for games nouveau driver is terrible
<CharlieTheCabbie> BluesKaj, do I have any other options?  lordievader mentioned i can force a mode, but how do I do this?
<zamazan4ik> CharlieTheCabbie, what about reinstall kde5?
<CharlieTheCabbie> This was a brand new installation from an ISO USB key, extended with a wired net connection.
<BluesKaj> zamazan4ik:  kde 5 doesn't exist as such only plasma5 and KF5
<CharlieTheCabbie> It was done about 18 hours or so back
<zamazan4ik> can you try to install the newest driver for your card from xorg-edgers?
<BluesKaj> CharlieTheCabbie:  so you transferred an older nvidia card to a relatively computer ?
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> new
<CharlieTheCabbie> no, the old nvidia card was in the computer when I got it
<CharlieTheCabbie> WYSIWYG
<CharlieTheCabbie> thanks lordievader
<zamazan4ik> system with systemd load more quickly or not?
<soee> nouevau is perfect for office use, movie watching etc.
<soee> nvidia is good only for gaming
<soee> zamazan4ik: slower load time with systemd
<zamazan4ik> soee, why? why nvidia is bad for office use?
<zamazan4ik> soee, thanks
<soee> zamazan4ik: for me with propriety drivers there is small screen tearing, animations arent taht smooth as with nouveau
<soee> (atleast on machine with optimus )
<zamazan4ik> soee, hm... it's interesting, because i haven't any troubles
<zamazan4ik> but at this moment i work at intel videocard
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  that's a good tip
<zamazan4ik> because for programming i don't need nvidia )
<CharlieTheCabbie> ok well I'm still shot.  I got a modeline for me to add to xrandr and it says it failed to parse -hsync as a number
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I allways link to that guide ;)
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: How does that command look exactly?
<BluesKaj> yup lordievader added it to my kubuntu bookmarks
<CharlieTheCabbie> cvt or the xrandr newmode?
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: The xrandr command with the cvt output.
<CharlieTheCabbie> one second please :)
<CharlieTheCabbie> xrandr --newmode "1024x768_75.10" 82.00 1024 1088 1192 1360 768 771 825 -hsync +vsync
<CharlieTheCabbie> that is the modeline added from the results of cvt 1024 768 75.10
<CharlieTheCabbie> i think I buggered this up.  I'm supposed to use the hsync and vsync numbers from the CVT command!
<CharlieTheCabbie> forklift.
 * CharlieTheCabbie smacks his head
<ejay> hi
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: Jup, you copy most of the cvt output.
<CharlieTheCabbie> yeehah!
<CharlieTheCabbie> My god, I can read my shit.
<CharlieTheCabbie> :D
<CharlieTheCabbie> plasma's crashed, but I can still tabswitch
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'm now going to logout and reboot, and see if I come back with an operational display :)  see you in a few moments. Hopefully :)
<lordievader> Not if you only did an xrandr...
<sheytan> Hey guys! Just upgraded to plasma 5.3, but there's no bluetooth applet in the tray and there's no KCM for the config. Do i have to install something extra?
<combasso> hello, where can I find more channels for IRC?
<genii> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<combasso> thanks!
<patrick__> I installed the yahoo smiley pack for my icons in Kubuntu 15.04 - but the chat client doesnt seem to see the symbols as icons
<xieyi> I saw cuda toolkit 6.5 is available in sw repository. But it has no dependencies on specific version of nvidia driver
<xieyi> it there any requirements posed on the version of the driver?
<patrick__> I installed the yahoo smiley pack for my icons in Kubuntu 15.04 - but the chat client doesnt seem to see the symbols as icons
<soee> patrick__: no idea ;) never used any smile icons
<yossarianuk> well 3 hrs as my main work desktop with 15.04 -> working out fine !
<yossarianuk> its faster than kde 4.x for sure (I have 3.19 kernel with 14.10..)
<yossarianuk> still need a weather applet.
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk:  I just bookmark the weather channel here :-)
<jacksonje> is there a way to adapt the new kubuntu to work well on hidpi monitors?
<BluesKaj> jacksonje:  that depends a lot on the gpu and the connection type
<jacksonje> BluesKaj: my problem is mainly that everything is too small
<BluesKaj> jacksonje:  then you resolution is set too high for the monitor size
<BluesKaj> your
<jacksonje> I thought there were issues setting an hidpi lcd panel at a much lower resolution
<jacksonje> so kubuntu doesn't currently support things like pixel doubling, etc?
<yossarianuk> I'm getting these messages with 15.04
<BluesKaj> a higher dpi will help with lower resolution, it's a trade off, depending on the size of the monitor
<yossarianuk> [    5.165387] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000047f (\PMIO) (20141107/utaddress-258)    - ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<yossarianuk> A few of these type lines) - ends with - lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich
<jacksonje> ahh well, I can try it at a lower res and see what happens
<BluesKaj> jacksonje:  what res do you it set at atm ?
<BluesKaj> have
<jacksonje> BluesKaj: 2880 x 1800
<BluesKaj> ok , what size monitor?
<jacksonje> 15"
<BluesKaj> uhmm higher do=pi might work but then you may have apps not fitting the screen properly
<jacksonje> I know some of the newer window managers were starting to support pixel doubling, didn't know if KDE 5 can handle that yet
<yossarianuk> so is Plasma 5.3 out now ?  - https://dot.kde.org/2015/04/28/plasma-5.3
<yossarianuk> (final)
<yossarianuk> ah I see it is .... http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<BluesKaj> yes, but be careful , it can be problematic, yossarianuk'
<jacksonje> It would be nice to have for example window stuff to be scaled properly to hidpi, but if you are working on a photo, to have the photo app use the full pixel dpi
<BluesKaj> the preview version works on tmy other hdd , wheras the fianl mucked up on this drive
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk: ^
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: I'll save it for my home
<yossarianuk> desktop
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk:  good choice
<jacksonje> would 5.3 work better on a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> jacksonje:  it didn't for me , but I have nvidia graphics
<yossarianuk> I tested 5.3 beta on nvidia and it was fine.
<jacksonje> does ATI work better or worse than nvidia at this point?
<BluesKaj> yeah ,there's a bug that the preview version doesn't have
<BluesKaj> on some nvidias that is
<BluesKaj> jacksonje: probly better, we only hear complaints when stuff doesn't work on some gpus, most have n=been with nvidia on 15.104 so far
<BluesKaj> err 15.04...my phat fingers are espcially phat this morning
<yossarianuk> its a shame kubuntu 15.04 wasn't put back a few weeks, you could have gone with 5.3 as default.
<donniezazen> yossarianuk: generally it shouldn't matter 5.3 is an incremental update to 5.2. Some version not making it to some version of Kubuntu will continue to happen.
<miklcct> when I tried to install kubuntu 15.04, the installer crashes partitioning the disk
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> Why does the Kubuntu 15.04 install disc ask for a username/password when I select "try Kubuntu"?
<donniezazen> Roey: just hit login and it will log you in.
<alvin> I installed the new plasma 5.3 packages. Bluetooth still works, but the applet looks the same to me. Am I missing some package?
<Roey> donniezazen: I did that, and then the screen goes blank, and then it gets me back to the initial login screen.
<alvin> It looks different in this https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.3/bluedevil-applet3-wee.png screenshot and that was what I expected to see
<Roey> could it be nvidia 750ti nouveou drivers' fault?
<donniezazen> Roey: possibly. Do you have a dual graphic card system or just nvidia card
<Roey> just an NVidia one.
<Roey> I don't et it though; the graphic login screen displays fine.
<Roey> *I don't get it, though
<Roey> donniezazen:  I was upgrading to 15.04 on my desktop; it rebooted in the middle; starting it back up, the BTRFS driver chokes when it tries to load my filesystem (it segfaults repeatedly).  Tried loading a Kubuntu startup disc, but apparently it too gets choked on that BTRFS drive.  DIsconnected the drive; now I am still having this issue with loggin in with a blank password.
<Roey> Hello BluesKaj
<Roey> BluesKaj:  so I tried to upgrade.  Again.  One would have thought that I had learned my lesson, but no.
<BluesKaj> Roey:  hi, check to se if 15.04 will run that file system...doesn't look like it will
<Roey> BluesKaj: it was the same filesystem as 14.10!
<Roey> btrfs!
<BluesKaj> anyway , I have a busy day ahead, doing other things...BBL
<Roey> BluesKaj: I am concerned that BTRFS fucked my data up
<Roey> argh
<donniezazen> wasn't brtfs problematic with some version of 3.19.x
<yossarianuk> Roey: BTRFS is fixed in 3.19.4
<donniezazen> I don't see my phone's drive via KDE Connect on 14.04.
<donniezazen> phone
<donniezazen> phone's storage in Dolphin
<Obyone>  
<Obyone> Even the smartest among us can feel stupid as we fail to figure out which light switch or oven burner to turn on, or whether to push, pull, or slide a door. The fault lies not in ourselves, but in product design that ignores the needs of users and the principles of cognitive psychology. The problems range from ambiguous and hidden controls to arbitrary relationships between controls and functions, coupled with a lack of feedback or other assistance and
<Obyone> unreasonable demands on memorization.﻿
<tjjv> Can anyone help me with problems after upgading to 15.04?
<lolmaus_> How do i programmatically check whether a component of given name exists?
<Obyone> <tjjv> What is the problem and we will see
<tjjv> Main problems for now are .... 1) Application launcher is empty. 2) There is a dialog "KWin Window manager: Desktop effects were restrted..." and it won't go away. It's been there for an hour and it just blurs under mouse ponter...
<tjjv> During installation the screen locked, and later the keyboard froze, so I needed to reset...
<Obyone> <tjjv> When did this happen , what was happening just befor it ?
<Obyone> <tjjv> Did you update or was fresh install off live disk ?
<tjjv> The application menu has been empty after upgrade. The window manager notification is ok. Problem is, the notification doesn't go away...
<tjjv> update from 14.10
<tjjv> I started upgrade and went to sleep. When I wokw up, the screen was locked (with old screen lock).
<Obyone> <tjjv> Try pressing CONTROL ALT F4 , type in dmsg  , Also install locate if can , most likely get error message and may give instruction how to correct
<lolmaus_> Oh, i asked on the wrong channel. Disregard my question.
<Obyone> <lolmaus_> What is right channel , i'll head there my self
<cediddi> Guys, I'm having trouble with 15.04's KWalletManager. Can anyone help?
<tjjv> I already did the proposed fixes, and now the desktop basically works. Do you know any way to reset the application launcher menu? Now it is totally empty, and I dont'want to enter everything manually
<cediddi> I don't want to use KWallet subsystem but when I try to disable it, kwalletmanager hangs and subsystem still works.
<Obyone> Does anybody know the commands for grub2 entry to boot live DVD sized  iso off usb . Theres not a chance in hell i'm goign to burn anouther baby seal and produce more PCB's, Dioxins and Estrogens.
<tjjv> I'll try to reboot again....
<amichair_> Hi, I just upgraded to vivid and pidgin icon is gone, is this a known issue?
<amichair_> also, why does 'About KDE' show version 5.9.0? isn't it 5.2.0, or 5.3.0 from backports?
<Obyone>  verbose = wordy, talkative, babbling, blathering, prattling, prating, jabbering, long-winded, lengthy, repetitious, redundant, tortuous, indirect, etc. Verbose = torture .
<kairox> hello can you tell me please how can i reinitialise the configuration of the plasma 5.2.2 and make like i just install it for the first time
<MoonUnit`> delete the .kde .local .config folders
<kairox> moonunit so i will delete the all 3 folder and restart
<MoonUnit`> yup
<kairox> think's i will try it now
<jonah> hi can anyone please help. I started on Ubuntu, but installed Kubunu-Desktop to use Kubuntu instead. But now I can't remove ubuntu... How do I switch so the system requires the kubuntu bits with the blue logo next to them in the package manager instead of the orange ubuntu ones? I just would like to clean up a bit and make it pure kubuntu only...
<jonah> thanks for any help with this.
<kairox> the probleme that i delete the .kde directory and then it appear like that
<kairox> the probleme is that they just keep appearing after i delete theme
<hyper_ch> hmmm, who maintains the icon-only task manager?
<Taggnostr4> Hello
<Taggnostr4> Is there a way to install Kubuntu from the terminal of a live USB?
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: why from the toerminal of a live usb?
<Taggnostr4> The GUI doesn't work
<Taggnostr4> I just see the background image and the pointer
<Taggnostr4> I'm trying to install the nvidia driver and see if it changes anything
<hyper_ch> how about use use the mini install cd? that's like the old text base variant but needs to load pretty much every packages from the internet
<basse> hi, has anyone been able to create wifi hotspot on kubuntu 15.04 ?
<hyper_ch> yes
<Taggnostr4> Mini install CD?
<basse> when I do that, I get furiously spinning icon on taskbar and 100% cpu on plasmashell
<basse> and it doesn't really work
<MoonUnit`> installed plasma5 5.3 from the backports, running fine.
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: it's only 40 MB
<Taggnostr4> Can I put that on a USB like the normal ones?
<hyper_ch> and then almost at the end, just select as packages:  Kubuntu-Desktop
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: yes
<hyper_ch> or Ubuntu Desktop
<hyper_ch> or Lubuntu or wahtever you want :)
<hyper_ch> MoonUnit`: lucky you, I have like a gazillion issues with it
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: I used the mini to install an encrypted raid1 system
<Taggnostr4> hyper_ch, after installing the nvidia drivers and doing startx I got the desktop working
<hyper_ch> goot
<Taggnostr4> This is on a 14.10 live though, I'm going to try the same on a 15.04 now
<Taggnostr4> If that fails I'll try the mini install
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: on the mini you'll just need to make sure you have network access
<Taggnostr4> Now I do
<Taggnostr4> Is there anything outside /home/ I should backup before formatting?
<MaestroVinyl> Hello. Does anyone know of problems with dm-crypt in vivid? I'm trying to mount some drives from utopic and being told there isn't a key available for my pw.
<Taggnostr4> I'm also considering if it's worth using lvm, this is a laptop and I have a 500 GB sshd-- I was thinking to use 100 for the system and 400 for the data
<hyper_ch> MaestroVinyl: how do you tryo to open them?
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: I use raid1 on my notebook so tht I can attach an external usb 3.0 drive, then expand the raid to two devices, sync them and unhook the external drive again - on the fly backup :)
<Taggnostr4> I don't plan to even fill the 400GB
<hyper_ch> there was a time when I thought I couldn't fill a 256MB HDD
<MaestroVinyl> hyper_ch: Ive tried using cryptsetup in a shell and through the device notifier dialog - used both before upgrading without problem. Even checked my keyboard layout - cant think what else it could be
<hyper_ch> what commands did you use? what did you get?
<Taggnostr4> I use this PC only while traveling and to work, at home I have some 3TB of disks
<MaestroVinyl> hyper_ch: used 'cryptsetup open --type luks /path/to/container Name'. It asks for my pw and then gives 'No key available with this pass-phrase'
<MaestroVinyl> hyper_ch: after sudo
<hyper_ch> I use:  cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdx crypto_sdx
<hyper_ch> are you sure you provided the correct password?
<hyper_ch> boot a 14.10 live cd and test it there
<MaestroVinyl> Well, that was my first thought. But I cant mount any of my old drives, including my external backups with different passwords. Tried the older modes too, no affect. I might have to try the live CD. Just strange.
<Taggnostr4> The startx on 15.04 didn't work too well...
<Taggnostr4> Krunner crashed and then plasma stated crashing in loop
<Taggnostr4> Bbl
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: got it working?
<Taggnostr4> Nope, trying again
<Taggnostr4> If it doesn't work I'll just go back to 14.10
<hyper_ch> tried the mini?
<Taggnostr4> Not yet, I'm also going to try that
<hyper_ch> gl
<Taggnostr4> 15.04 is all black, but I just got a popup saying I'm low on disk space, so behind the black something seems to be working
<Taggnostr4> Is there any keyboard shortcut I can use to get something to popup? Alt+f1 doesn't seem to work
<xnox> what version of plasma is there in 15.04 release?
<MoonUnit`> 5.2
<MoonUnit`> 5.3 released today, available on backports ppa
<zamazan4ik> hi
<zamazan4ik> i have some problems with plasma 5
<zamazan4ik> who can explain me, why when i click on the any button on the system tray, window will close ?
<zamazan4ik> and why when i shutdown system, plasma 5 crash?
<Chaser_> Hi, anybody has problems using autokey-qt on 15.04. I use keyboard.send_keys() to send strings up on a hotkey combination. After upgrading to 15.04 it can't seem to send capital case letters but converts everything to smaller case letters. It doesn't seem to be autokey's issue as debug shows it sends capital case letters.
<Chaser_> Sorry I meant upper case letters when I said capital case :)
<__CM__> clear
<DrGrov> Hi everyone
<DrGrov> With 15.04, which 64-bit ISO should I download when having an Intel Xeon processor? The AMD64?
<DrGrov> Or could I get Plasma 5 running on 14.04?
<pkulas> DrGrov : There is only 1 64bit iso
<DrGrov> pkulas: Okay, the name was just confusing since it stated ...amd64-....
<__CM__> DrGrov, I was told on the ubuntu forums there is no way to backport plasma 5 to 14.04
<DrGrov> __CM__: Okay. No worries.
<__CM__> which sucks because i will have to reformat in like 8 months for 15.10
<DrGrov> I can still somehow test run 15.04 as a live DVD?
<__CM__> oops 6 months I mean
<__CM__> yea
<DrGrov> Would a Xeon with 8GB RAM suffice to run it properly to get a grip of the whole system on a general level?
<__CM__> I would say yes to the 8 gigs
<DrGrov> __CM__: Thanks for the help. Could you point me to a fast 15.04 download? I am not getting any good speeds on the close mirrors.
<pkulas> DrGrov: try torrent
<DrGrov> pkulas: Ah of course, that will fix it :)
<__CM__> yeah torrent
<DrGrov> Just updated my internet yesterday afternoon. A 5 minute call and whoops, from 100/5 Mbit to 250/20 Mbit
<DrGrov> And the Kubuntu official download did not get me anything close to 250 Mbit. Only roughly 110 Mbit :/
<DrGrov> Is there by any chance need for hosting around Kubuntu? I would have a VPN and webhotel to spare with bandwith to use :)
<DrGrov> Would like to contribute in some way :)
<pkulas> DrGrov: btw. why you want a Kubuntu on a server ?
<DrGrov> pkulas: I am not using Kubuntu on a server.
<DrGrov> This Xeon is my daily driver ;-)
<pkulas> ^
<DrGrov> pkulas: Something funny with me having a Xeon as a daily driver? :(
<pkulas> DrGrov: a bit waste of Xeon for desktop use
<DrGrov> pkulas: I would not consider it a waste. I am developing quite some stuff so I need the specs.
<DrGrov> pkulas: Business purposes and I prefer to have lightning fast stuff to work with.
<pkulas> DrGrov: :)
<DrGrov> pkulas: The main and sole purpose is that I am sick and tired of waiting for a i3, i5 to do something :)
<DrGrov> pkulas: Yes, perhaps it is a bit of an overkill but hey, it gets the job done ;-)
<DrGrov> Could someone tell me the direct link to the 15.04 64-bit ISO so I can wget it? :)
<DrGrov> Thank you :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello crishuke
<genii> DrGrov: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/release/kubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<crishuke> Hi guys. Can anybody help me with kubuntu 14.04 installation? i keep getting 'grub failed to install' message
<ovidiu-florin> how did you set up your boot medium?
<crishuke> forgot to mention i'm a noob tto linux
<crishuke> usb key
<crishuke> pendriveinstaller on windows
<DrGrov> Thank you genii :)
<ovidiu-florin> crishuke: please pastebin your fstab
<ovidiu-florin> cat /etc/fstab
<crishuke> https://paste.kde.org/pv0f0iund
<Taggnostr4> Just completed a fresh install of 15.04 and it still gets stuck after login
<ovidiu-florin> Taggnostr4: describe stuck please
<Taggnostr4> Loading bar appears after I enter the password and stops near the end, kwin_x11 is eating all the CPU
<Taggnostr4> I had the same problem while upgrading from 14.10 and was hoping a fresh install would work
<ovidiu-florin> crishuke: df -h  please
<hyper_ch> so, 13th bug reported since my 15.04 installation
<ovidiu-florin> Taggnostr4: nvidia?
<Taggnostr4> Yes
<Taggnostr4> I've been trying to make it work since Friday
<crishuke> https://paste.kde.org/pa7opicl4
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: there was a known issue of 15.04 with nvidia, was that solved?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: partly, depends which driver you use I think
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you understand the last pastebin ?
<Taggnostr4> Is there something I can try?
<ovidiu-florin> it's the output of df -h
<Taggnostr4> I'm using nvidia-current
<Taggnostr4> I think it's nvidia-304
<ovidiu-florin> Taggnostr4: not in 15.04
<ovidiu-florin> it's 319 I think
<Taggnostr4> Let me check
<Taggnostr4> Yes, I have 304
<Taggnostr4> I apt-got nvidia-current and got 304, should I try 319 instead?
<Taggnostr4> Fwiw it's an old machine, not sure it had anything to do with it
<ovidiu-florin> Taggnostr4: one moment
<Taggnostr4> And I think on 14.10 I was also using 304 without problems
<Taggnostr4> OK
<ovidiu-florin> Taggnostr4: you should use the recommended version from the driver gui
<ovidiu-florin> I don't remember which is the version for that
<ovidiu-florin> but 304 sound terribly old to me
<Taggnostr4> From the GUI the recommended was 304
<ovidiu-florin> in 15.04?
<ovidiu-florin> Taggnostr4: ^
<Taggnostr4> Yes
<Taggnostr4> Also in 14.10
<Papamatti> Perhaps the new systemd?
<Taggnostr4> But when I managed to get to the GUI in 15.10 everything was pretty broken
<Papamatti> My first install of 15.04 on my netbook leads into a black screen...
<ovidiu-florin> Taggnostr4: where did you get 15.10 from?
<Taggnostr4> Upgrading from 14.10
<ovidiu-florin> 15.10 doesn't exist (yet)
<Taggnostr4> 15.04*
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<Taggnostr4> Everything seems to eat lot of CPU
<Taggnostr4> kwin_x11, update-apt+ and WPA_supplicant are trying to use 100%
<Taggnostr4> systemd-jo+ rsyslogd dbus-daemon NetworkMan+ are also eating 10-25%, not sure if it's because all the rest is already being eaten by the other 3
<Taggnostr4> anything else I can try before giving up and reinstalling 14.10?
<Taggnostr4> Should I try with 15.04 32bit?
<Taggnostr4> Maybe the drivers have problems with 64bit?
<pkulas> Taggnostr4: what CPU do you have
<Taggnostr4> Core 2, it's 64bit
<Taggnostr4> The 15.04 I installed is 64bit
<Taggnostr4> ovidiu-florin just confirmed that from the GUI the recommended version is 304.125 from nvidia-304
<pkulas> Taggnostr4: For me system very low cpu consume
<Taggnostr4> pkulas, looked like two unrelated problems, I switched the Wi-Fi off and killed kwin and now the CPU is OK
<Taggnostr4> After killing kwin I can get windows to pop up, but they have no borders and everything else is black
<Taggnostr4> Trying the nouveau drivers now
<Taggnostr4> Looks like I came even get to the login screen with them
<Taggnostr4> I get a GPU lockup
<wldcordeiro_> Is there a way to upgrade KDE to 5.3 on 15.04?
<Taggnostr4> I'm trying to install back 14.10 from live USB, but now when I try to apt-get the nvidia drivers it won't install them
<Taggnostr4> It was working fine before
<Taggnostr4> Maybe I should just buy a new computer...
<BluesKaj_> wldcordeiro_:  try launchpad kubuntu-bacports ppa , https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj_> Taggnostr4:  apt-get install nvidia-340 for example should work , but the driver manager in system settings should find the recommended driver for you
<Taggnostr4> Neither work
<Taggnostr4> I can't get the GUI to work -- that's why I'm installing the nvidia driver
<Taggnostr4> But now that is not working either
<BluesKaj_> tell us what you mean "not working"
<BluesKaj_> what exactly are you doing
<Taggnostr4> Some packages could not be installed
<Taggnostr4> This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of incoming
<BluesKaj_> have you updated & upgraded since installing 14.10?
<Taggnostr4> I'm from live USB
<BluesKaj_> then choose install kubuntu
<Taggnostr4> I can't get to the GUI
<Taggnostr4> Before I managed to get there by installing the nvidia drivers and doing startx
<Taggnostr4> But now when I try to apt-get them I get that error
<BluesKaj_> you can't apt-get install on the live-usb
<Taggnostr4> I'm pretty sure I did it before
<BluesKaj_> it won't install on your HDD or on the usb, you have to use kubuntu/ubiquity installer to install the OS
<Taggnostr4> I installed it just to get to the GUI
<Taggnostr4> I'll try again with the network installer
<BluesKaj_> anyway gotta go
<pkulas> My mp3 player won't mount  at Linux, really strange, It mounts but only partial of partition and read only
<Pandorian> system-config-samba not working under kubuntu, what is the alternative?
<blubberbop> So I first upgraded 14.10 to 15.04, which was a disaster, all dead.. So this morning I did a fresh install, and I"m still stuck with a laundry list of problems.. I guess most important is now that sddm seesms to either freeze or segfault right when its trying to load the kubuntu desktop..Is this a known problem?
<Pandorian> are you on virtualbox?
<blubberbop> Also, very anoying, I use full system encryption, and at startup I have to enter a password for disk and one for swap (even though they are the same? Can't I just do with one??) and then while working, for even the smallest things, I get this error:
<blubberbop> Password entry required for 'Please enter passphrase for disk kubuntu--vg-swap_1 (cryptswap1) on none!' (PID 9550). Please enter password with the systemd-tty-ask-password-agent tool!
<blubberbop> And that is currently at a spam level, any idea how I can make that stop/
<blubberbop> ?
<Pandorian> i am on vbox and i just recovered from my disaster by reinstalling 14.10
<Pandorian> even a fresh install of 15 doesn't work on vbox
<Pandorian> i lost so much work i put into making it look good
<Pandorian> all that time just wasted away
<blubberbop> From what I"ve heard around, upgrading 14.10 to 15.04 simply does not work, at all..
<blubberbop> Even the fresh install is unstable at best for me
<blubberbop> Closing lid should suspend, but instead does a kernel panic (I think, I see the CAPS key flashing rapidly, and the screen is black and the system is unresponsive, until I press 4 second powerbutton
<Pandorian> oh good thing you told me, cuz i was gonna try to install it as secondary os instead of vbox
<blubberbop> system settings auto start for some reason does not start any app at all.. When I check the list that contained amarok, chrome, komodo, quassel,yakuake, I see only chrome (which does not started anyway) and quassel (which did not start either)
<Pandorian> system-config-samba not working under kubuntu 14.10, what is the alternative?
<blubberbop> Logging into GUI desktop crashes (sddm segfault) or freezes 3 out of 4 times
<howlymowly> hi everyone, short question: is it somehow possible to install plasma 5.3 with the 14.04 lts?
<blubberbop> Pandorian: since 15.04 is systemd, I guess its all taken over by systemd stuff, like systemctl
<Pandorian> no, you have to upgrade to 14.10 first
<howlymowly> pandorian: no, i mean via backports or somethingnlike that
<blubberbop> kwallet initialized, I put the password I always put there, all works.. reboot, kwallet asks password, but does not recognize it.. I remove the main wallet, put a new one.. password, reboot, same problem..
<Pandorian> not sure, sorry
<blubberbop> And on a personal level, I don't like the design of kde5, I put oxygen back.. Again, this is just a personal taste.. Either way, there are no templates yet, so I'm stuck with most of the design, I can use any (semi) transparent desktop bars and stuff yet..
<blubberbop> So yeah, so far, 15.04 has not been a great success for me, yet.. Really hoping for a great bug fix update soon
<blacksad> hello i need help Kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 Upgrade
<blacksad> after d reboot after splash plasma screen have a dark windows with only mouse cursor any idea ?
<blacksad> i have remove kde nothing
<blacksad> i think is nouveau nvidia driver was installed during upgrade befor i have vga
<Pandorian> yes we're all having the same problem, it's not working, go back to kde4
<Pandorian> we've all been tricked
<blacksad> for information no i have installed any specific software only cd install and upgrade to
<Pandorian> hey it's not like you can ask for your money back lol
<blacksad> Pandorian, yes i want but the problem in f or f i can't connect any login and password work
<blacksad> he work in plasma connect but not in console
<blacksad> in rescue mode root i can't acces to apt-get mirror :/
<blacksad> i think they are a big bug
<blacksad> my boot log is ok
<blacksad> but after plasma connection black windows
<blacksad> same thing in  and  kernel
<blacksad> 3.16 and 3.19 kernel
<blacksad> same
<nfk|laptop> someone asked this almost a week ago and i asked some days later but what's the correct or a good way to do color management with kwin 5?
<blacksad> i think trouble is nouveau or nvidia drivers
<nfk|laptop> oyranos is not supported anymore on kubuntu, it seems
<pkulas> Is possible to add places to dolphin manual? I know that adding them by dolphin is bugged and doesn't work, maybe any1 have a solution.
<blacksad> nobody have see this blackwindows ?
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, not on this terrible radeon failure with r600, no
<blacksad> i have the latest nvidia card 980 gtx
<nfk|laptop> and i went from default glx and opengl 2.1 (or 2.x) to egl with 3.x as well
<blacksad> but that doesn't matter to work in vga mode
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, you must use the nvidia blob certainly
<nfk|laptop> as for the rest, should hopefully work
<nfk|laptop> though i hear kwin devs are mostly using nouveau
<nfk|laptop> which is a bit weird given that some features are unusably slow with it
<blacksad> yes during upgrade i see nvidia install but before i haven't installed because work in vga
<nfk|laptop> in what?
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, there should be a proprietary driver manager in your control panel
<nfk|laptop> open that and if it shows nvidia blob unticked, tick it and press apply or whatever there is
<blacksad> just for sure i have juste installed only cd standard nothing
<Taggnostr4> blacksad, I got black screen after login
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, please speak english, you're not making much sense now
<blacksad> no nvidia driver ni other software
<Taggnostr4> Seems quite common apparently
<blacksad> after i make upgrade Kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 Upgrade
<blacksad> and blackscreen appear
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, i hope you reinstalled
<blacksad> yes black screen only after login
<nfk|laptop> or were using plasma 2 before upgrade
<blacksad> not only standard dvd install
<blacksad> i have not make any adds !
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, are you using google translate?
<blacksad> i am french
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, and i presume there's no #kubuntu-fr or it's inactive?
<blacksad> exactly
<blacksad> 1/ dvd install
<blacksad> 2/ upgrade
<blacksad> 3/login ok
<blacksad> 4/black screen
<Taggnostr4> Fwiw I didn't find a solution and I'm going back to 14.10
<blacksad> i haven't installed driver or adds
<blacksad> i have just make Kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 Upgrade
<blacksad> 1st time work fine
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, one moment
<blacksad> after reboot and login plasma
<blacksad> log ok
<blacksad> and after splash
<blacksad> blackscreen
<blacksad> i only see my mouse cursor
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, then try deleting ~/.config/kwinrc
<nfk|laptop> it should hopefully let you log in then
<blacksad> i try to delete this
<nfk|laptop> and then check if you're using the nvidia driver and also fiddle around with opengl version and egl/glx
<blacksad> i have just try to delete .kde
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, no, it's not used by kwin
<blacksad> ok i delete kwinrc
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, but you can also do rm ~/.kde/share/config/kwin*
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, from ~/.config/, yes?
<nfk|laptop> kwin 5 keeps it's config under .config not .kwin
<blacksad> i can acces at / by other linux distro
<blacksad> and remove that you want :D
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, in case if you're wondering ~/ is /home/your_username/
<blacksad> i have understand i practice linux during 12 years :D
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, if you have deleted those files, try agian
<nfk|laptop> *again
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, also next time try Ctrl+Alt+F1 if you get black windows
<nfk|laptop> if it hasn't hung completely, it should give you a tt1
<nfk|laptop> *tty1
<nfk|laptop> you can log in from that and operate from CLI
<nfk|laptop> with that, good luck
<blacksad> i ahve remove /home.config kwinrc
<nfk|laptop> then reboot
<nfk|laptop> and it was /home/blacksad/.config/kwinrc, yes?
<blacksad> not yet
<blacksad> yes
<blacksad> same pc i reboot and come back
<blacksad> but in alt f1 tty login and pass not work
<blacksad> i reboot and come back
<nfk|laptop> why?
<nfk|laptop> or did you mean if?
<blacksad> i don't understand that because in plasma they work
<blacksad> and i have see locale is good
<blacksad> but tty login fail
<blacksad> i reboot and come back to see if resolve
<SvenOostenbrink> test
<SvenOostenbrink> Also, why does Quassel keep changing my nickname? This is kinda of anoying..
<phoenixz> test
<phoenixz> yay
<phoenixz> At install of 15.04 I opted for encrypted filesystem, and now for every tiny stupid detail, I have ubuntu asking me for the swap password.. ITs like using windows, 2 hours and I am already thinking about reinstall.. Is there any way to make Kubuntu shut up about this swap encryption password?
<phoenixz> Also, I can just press enter, and nothing of importance seems to happen anyway, I just get the stupid notifications..
<blacksad> same trouble
<blacksad> i have no data and in tty login pass not work but work in plasma scren i see cursor of mouse and nothing :/
<blacksad> black screen again
<blacksad> i think is nouveau or nvidia wrong configue
<blacksad> i see X in login
<blacksad> x cursor
<blacksad> and mouse cursor
<blacksad> but all black
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, last attempt
<nfk|laptop> open that .config/kwinrc with a text editor and try this
<blacksad> my graphic card is 980 gtx the lates nvidia card
<blacksad> ok i open
<nfk|laptop> find line Backend=OpenGL and change to Backend=XRender
<blacksad> [Compositing]
<blacksad> Backend=XRender
<blacksad> OpenGLIsUnsafe=false
<blacksad> [Desktops]
<blacksad> Number=1
<nfk|laptop> save, reboot and hope for the best
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, was it already XRender?
<blacksad> yes
<nfk|laptop> fuck
<nfk|laptop> Well, try OpenGL? :P
<nfk|laptop> also there's no way in hell XRender should fail
<blacksad> i try OpenGl no number ?
<blacksad> OpenGL3
<nfk|laptop> Backend=OpenGL
<nfk|laptop> Sure, nouveau has OpenGL 3 while nVidia has 4.4 or 4.5 if that exists
<nfk|laptop> 3 will work with both
<blacksad> i reboot with openGL
<nfk|laptop> OpenGL
<nfk|laptop> spelling is important here
<nfk|laptop> well, capitalisation
<blacksad> i think the good way is to delete nouveau to nvidia but i haven't acces to tty login :/
<blacksad> i reboot and come back SSD is quickly lol
<blacksad> re same :/
<blacksad> sure is nouveau mistake configuration
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, but why can't you log in via tty1?
<nfk|laptop> can't you actually switch from log in screen
<blacksad> i see all splash scren with reboot login kubuntu but not the desktop is black :D
<nfk|laptop> or Ctrl+Alt+F2 for tty2
<nfk|laptop> just be sure to use your username not root
<blacksad> yes not work always say fail
<blacksad> i have verifyng adduser
<nfk|laptop> fail? on tty?
<blacksad> is correct
<nfk|laptop> i did not understand you there
<blacksad> yes login bip pass bip fail wrong password
<blacksad> but is the same of plasma and work
<blacksad> i have verifyng locale and is good letter is ok
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, are you using the same username and password as in graphical log in? are you sure it's not Damien in GUI while your actual username is damien for example?
<blacksad> tomorow i tray to add a new user for see
<nfk|laptop> or qwerty as your username
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, how? chroot? that's advanced stuff
<blacksad> yes sure i have trying 30 login and pass :D
<nfk|laptop> impossible
<nfk|laptop> it has to work
<blacksad> not chroot i have archlinux and acces at all partition :D
<nfk|laptop> maybe you're just tired? or caps lock is off and your password includes numbers?
<blacksad> i can edit in root mod all configuration of kubuntu
<blacksad> not sure of that !
<blacksad> exactly the same pass in plasma
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, i'm not sure you can easily add users by hand, it's possible but would require very good understanding of Linux
<blacksad> same login
<nfk|laptop> chroot would be a lot easier
<blacksad> all in minuscule
<blacksad> yes chroot but tomorow
<phoenixz> At install of 15.04 I opted for encrypted filesystem, and now for every tiny stupid detail, I have ubuntu asking me for the swap password.. Its like using windows, use sudo, encrypted swap password?? 2 hours and I am already thinking about reinstall.. Is there any way to make Kubuntu shut up about this swap encryption password?
<blacksad> your time is precious and very tired now
<nfk|laptop> no idea, phoenixz, i don't use encryption
<blacksad> for good understand in linux is ok i know some admin who make theyre linux from scratch :D nutyx zenwalk debian :D
<blacksad> i have used all distribution under 12 years :D arch gentoo and LFS
<CharlieTheCabbie> evening guys.
<blacksad> first time i see this upgrade fail
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, for chroot you don't need that, just mount the required file systems, not forgetting about /proc as procfs and /sys as sysfs iirc and mount -o,bind /dev /newroot/dev
<nfk|laptop> then chroot /newroot /bin/bash and you should get in
<CharlieTheCabbie> lordievader, you made my day.  The modeline is in xrandr, it works and switches directly in on boot.  I now have 1024*768 @75hz :)
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, actually, systemd has chroot command, not sure what id does
<nfk|laptop> *it does
<blacksad> ok thanks
<blacksad> my resolution is 3400 sic :D
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, @75? good god, CRT?
<CharlieTheCabbie> I still don't understand why the EDID on this monitor is bbb, but not a problem now.
<blacksad> 27 inch dell ultrasharp 4k :D
<CharlieTheCabbie> nfk|laptop, no, a flatpanel
<nfk|laptop> ah, fairly interesting
<CharlieTheCabbie> DELL E151FP
<Taggnostr4> blacksad, did you find a solution?
<blacksad> i use linux for 3d render and vector creation :D
<nfk|laptop> that's a rare vertical refresh rate
<CharlieTheCabbie> I have photosensitivity, below 75hz I can see the screen flicker
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, it is a problem, edid contains more than modeline
<blacksad> not but nfk|laptop help me :D
<blacksad> i not understand why i have this blackscreen
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, i'm pretty sure that's not photosensitivity :P
<blacksad> and why tty login fail
<CharlieTheCabbie> It's one of the reasons (besides a heart problem) that I had to surrender my driving license
<Taggnostr4> I have one too, but tty works
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, ouch
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, though if you're french, it's probably for the better XD
<blacksad> Taggnostr4, i am sure is a simple driver "nouveau" resolution problem
<CharlieTheCabbie> blacksad, where do you encounter the blackscreen?  After sddm starts, or before?
<blacksad> maybe because i have a very new nvidia card
<CharlieTheCabbie> I had a nouveau problem, and xrandr has fixed that
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, you can also ask nouveau for help but i'm pretty sure 980 is far too new to be well supported
<Taggnostr4> Mine is very old
<blacksad> blackscreen after the plasma login
<CharlieTheCabbie> lordievader, do you have that link you posted for me earlier about Guerilla Linux?
<blacksad> but i see mouse cursor
<nfk|laptop> Taggnostr4, mine is old and radeon and 3rd party fake radeon
<CharlieTheCabbie> blacksad, I had the same - have a shot at this.  What resolution and refresh rate do you want on your monitor?
<blacksad> and when i make a reboot i see end splash with kubuntu logo
<nfk|laptop> and my workstation has more than half a decade old fermi card
<nfk|laptop> one of the few that have no reclocking at all
<Taggnostr4> Blacksad, and you can't get into the tty?
<blacksad> i see configuration progress in lauch but black screen after
<Pandorian> is there a way to view a filtered log of the successfully executed terminal commands?
<blacksad> yes no tty
<blacksad> login pass fail
<Taggnostr4> Blacksad, you get the tty but can't login?
<blacksad> but of course i have trying the same login pass for plasma and they always use the same
<CharlieTheCabbie> you have no tty either?  Do you have a recovery mode option in grub?
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, what about username?
<blacksad> yes Taggnostr4
<blacksad> username ok pass i make and appear login at new
<Taggnostr4> Blacksad, and you upgraded from 14.10?
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, how do you know it's okay, it won't tell it's wrong username even if you enter skiddiks as your username
<blacksad> exactly with no add !!
<blacksad> only DVD install
<nfk|laptop> login always denies the password even for non-exisiting users, iirc
<blacksad> i have make update and upgrade that all
<blacksad> i have never installed driver or software
<CharlieTheCabbie> :/
<blacksad> only the DVD base
<blacksad> i use kubuntu for uefi boot and secure linux partition
<CharlieTheCabbie> Let me find the link lordievader gave me.  Once you can get into a tty, use this to fix your mode.
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, it's not a modeline issue
<nfk|laptop> probably
<nfk|laptop> he needs the nvidia blob most likely
<CharlieTheCabbie> nfk|laptop, I had exactly the same problem with an nvidia driver.  This fixed it.  Worth a try if nothing else
<CharlieTheCabbie> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, did your kubuntu already come with nvidia installed?
<nfk|laptop> also note that he's has the mouse cursor, that means it hasn't gone completely bollocks
<CharlieTheCabbie> Yes - initially upgrade from 1404 to 1410 to 1504, then had to reinstall from full iso on USB
<Taggnostr4> I'm going to try too
<nfk|laptop> which together with the fact that it's a very modern... blacksad, can you install an older video adapter?
<nfk|laptop> just replace your gtx 980 with something older if you have one
<nfk|laptop> like 760 or something
<CharlieTheCabbie> that's the only difference nfk|laptop - mine is a super extra triple old adapter, with sprinkles.
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, i doubt you can beat my gts 450
<blacksad> older is possible yes
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, nvidia?
<CharlieTheCabbie> nVidia GeForce 6200 Turbocache
<blacksad> my configuration is
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, holy...
<CharlieTheCabbie> yep.
<blacksad> msi x99 sli cpu i7 2013
<nfk|laptop> i'm getting goosebumps thinking how slow that has to be
<blacksad> ssd 1to
<blacksad> nvidia 980gtx
<CharlieTheCabbie> it's fast enough for what I want :)
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, even my previous adapter was 7600 GT
<nfk|laptop> and before that geforce 2/mx 400
<blacksad> and i have make any modification of dvd my /home is clear no data :D just make upgarde and loss my kubuntu :D
<CharlieTheCabbie> My PC is a wysiwyg, what's in it is what I got.
<nfk|laptop> you can't beat that peace of poop unless you find some radeon with it's C# control panel and 128 MB RAM
<CharlieTheCabbie> It only cost £25, I ain't arguing.
<CharlieTheCabbie> Anyway blacksad, you've installed absolutely nothing other than the DVD, right?
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, i'm pretty sure you can get a raspbery pi 2 for that price
<nfk|laptop> which is probably no worse than that
<CharlieTheCabbie> :)
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, what about the older video adapter?
<blacksad> Intel Core i7 5930K 	MSI X99S SLI PLUS  Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DDR4 4 x 4 Go 3000 MHz CAS 15 	1 	
<blacksad> Noctua NH-D15 	1 	
<blacksad> Western Digital WD Red Pro - 4 To 	1 	
<blacksad> Asus GeForce GTX 980 STRIX OC - 4 Go 	1 	
<blacksad> Samsung Serie 850 EVO - 1 To 	1 	
<blacksad> StarTech.com Câble verrouillable DisplayPort (M/M) - 2 m
<unopaste> blacksad you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nfk|laptop> CharlieTheCabbie, also gonna use like 4 less power usage
<nfk|laptop> or rather 100 times
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, that's your current system but do you have an old GPU?
<nfk|laptop> like some nvidia that's from 600 or 700 or even 400 series?
<blacksad> CharlieTheCabbie, yes nothing other dvd !!
<blacksad> no driver no applications no data in home
<blacksad> only dvd install
<blacksad> update
<blacksad> and upgrade !
<blacksad> that the reason i speak with you of this problem :D
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, but did you install an nvidia driver? or are you using nouveau?
<blacksad> that is i think the problem
<nfk|laptop> which one are you using?
<blacksad> when i have installing dvd 14.10
<blacksad> i work in vga mod because no detecting any nvidia driver
<nfk|laptop> blacksad, is your kubuntu 15.04 using nvidia or nouveau?
<blacksad> but after upgarde i see a good resolution
<blacksad> i think upgrade installing noouveau
<nfk|laptop> do you have an older GPU?
<nfk|laptop> or an iGPU though i7 generally do not
<blacksad> yues but not this night
<blacksad> not in new i7 no have intel vga card
<nfk|laptop> then you can replace your gtx 980 with the older card, install the nvidia driver and then put back in the gtx 980
<blacksad> but i have an other nvidia card 240M
<blacksad> older gtx
<nfk|laptop> 240M should be a mobile card....
<nfk|laptop> wait, adapter, it's not even a card
<blacksad> gtx240
<blacksad> i have a 680 so :D
<nfk|laptop> sure, try that just note that you will need DIFFERENT VERSION of nvidia driver
<nfk|laptop> 680 is very good
<blacksad> yes !!
<nfk|laptop> almost certainly the same driver as 980
<blacksad> but i make render blender that the reason i take a 980 :D
<blacksad> in archlinux work fine :D
<nfk|laptop> install nvidia driver with 680 and then swap that for 980, should just work
<blacksad> yes i try this tomorow and say you in irc
<nfk|laptop> sure
<blacksad> i am sure is nouveau trouble
<nfk|laptop> goodnight
<blacksad> thanks for help
<blacksad> and see you tomorow :D
<blacksad> i think in upgrade is a good way to blacklist nouveau :D
<blacksad> for the other guy
<blacksad> i think is better to have vga and installin after nouveau or nvidia or amd catalys after upgrade
<CharlieTheCabbie> sorry about that, my connection fell over. :(
<blacksad> thanks CharlieTheCabbie for the help tomorow i try with 680 gtx nvidia
<blacksad> install nvidia driver and reinstall 980gtx for sure that resolve the troubleshooting
<blacksad> i am sure during upgrade vga split to nouveau
<blacksad> i think blacklist noouveau is a good way
<blacksad> and let people reinstalling good driver after upgrade
<blacksad> good night at all and see you tomorow :D
<blacksad> and good life with linux :D
<Taggnostr4> CharlieTheCabbie, the output of xrandr looks OK here
<Taggnostr4> Anyone has any other idea that could fix the black screen?
<CharlieTheCabbie> sorry once again - my new wifi adaper (ra0 - RT2870STA) is being a pain in the behind. It keeps dropping connection to my router; I did build the adapter from the mt7601 source on github, so I may look and see if it's patched anywhere
<Taggnostr4> Charlie, the output from xrandr looks OK here
<Taggnostr4> What does kwin do? Are there other alternatives?
#kubuntu 2015-04-29
<MobileRoey> hiii
<oceanblue> gn8
<MobileRoey> question.. how can I make sure that my system upgrade from 14.10 ->  15.04 finished successfully?  I think it stopped in the middle, rebooted, experienced that hard-to-track bug that turned out having to do with BTRFS.  Fixed that, then I get stuck in Emergency Mode at the prompt.
<MobileRoey> johnflux:  hi
<JMichaelX> anyone else unable to get desktop effects under OpenGL, using intel/i915, in kubuntu 15.04?
<electragician> JMichaelX: is this it?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1447919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447919 in xf86-video-intel "Intel DRM GPU hang in Kubuntu 15.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phoenixz>  I have just installed kubuntu 15.04 with full encryption, and amongst various problems, the biggest issue I currently have is that for every sudo command, I get this: "Please enter passphrase for disk kubuntu--vg-swap_1 (cryptswap1) on none!"
<phoenixz> It's driving me nuts, because I have had about a hundred of those in the past few hours alone... Is there a way I can remove this??
<MobileRoey> hello
<MobileRoey> is anyone here?
<MobileRoey> Hello all, I am trying to figure out why my system (just recently upgraded from 14.10 -> 15.04) seems stuck in Emergency Mode during bootup.
<z4g47> hi i haven't  sound in kubuntu 15.04
<z4g47> somebody can help me?
<Novice> Umm hey guys, I need some assistance.
<Novice> Trying to install Kubuntu 15.04 but I think it's stuck on Detecting file systems 100%
<Novice> The slideshow still works though
<SockFluff> Can someone walk me through the Dual Boot installation process? I've tried a few times but it keeps messing up. :/
<re_> help
<re_> I have to setup my home network
<re_> Could anyone   help me?
<SockFluff> Doesn't look like anyone is here
<re_> sigh
<re_> bye
<gunndawg> Anyone know how to increase the font size of skype conversations? changing General font setting in Kubuntu font settings didnt change anything
<Etriaph> Using ktp?
<Etriaph> If you're using Telepathy you have to change it in the chat window settings.
<gunndawg> Etriaph: I'm usint Kubuntu 14.04 not sure if that uses ktp or telepathy
<Etriaph> When you have the chat window open, select Settings -> Configure Chat Application
<Etriaph> Font and theme settings are in there.
<gunndawg> Etriaph: there is no "Configure Chat Application
<gunndawg> in skype
<Etriaph> Oh, you're using the Skype provided binary?
<gunndawg> linux version of skype yes
<Etriaph> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124882/change-font-size-in-skype-messaging
 * hyper_ch heard that Skype is evil
<Etriaph> There are other options other than Skype for VOIP too.
<gunndawg> yeah but I need to use skype
<mcc> Hi… I'm installing 15.04... I'm staring at the "disk setup" pane...
<mcc> i'm curious... i have a /home partition and a os partition.
<Etriaph> OS is where Linux, all of your software and configuration will be stored.
<Etriaph> /home is just your files, your personal settings.
<Etriaph> Is this your first time installing Ubuntu?
<Etriaph> *ubuntu rather
<mcc> uhh, well, i installed 15.04 beta.
<mcc> so what i'm curious is, if i point it at a /home that already exists.
<mcc> will it be able to just calmly reuse my existing home directory.
<mcc> the 15.04 beta i installed was my first time installing ubuntu on a desktop. before i had used it only on VPS.
<valorie> you can reuse your /home if it is on a partition by itself
<mcc> 'k cool
<mcc> just wanted to make sure before i hit "OK" on the "format drive' button :D
<mcc> thanks as always
<valorie> I know, it's the scary moment
<mcc> ...huh.
<mcc> well, i successfully installed, and it doesn't accept the password I just set D:
<valorie> that's weird
<Etriaph> You should see in the UI which drives are to be formatted and which ones will be left as is.
<mcc> hahaha
<mcc> oh no
<mcc> one try out of 10 or so I get in
<mcc> when i originally set the password, I apparently got one letter off * _ *
<mcc> can i use the usb boot stick to manually change my password?
<Etriaph> Boot in recovery mode and just passwd your user
<mcc> ok
<Etriaph> It'll drop you to root.
<mcc> i can recovery mode from grub?
<Etriaph> I know you can do it by booting from the image, likely from grub as well.
<mcc> ok
<mcc> "passwd: authentication token manipulation error. password unchanged"
<mcc> D:
<mcc> oh. / is mounted readonly.
<Etriaph> Pretty morning pictures:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/breeze_light.png
<SerSelmy_> Hello people
<SerSelmy_> Can someone help me with EiskaltDC++
<SerSelmy_> I know this is not the right place
<SerSelmy_> but I could not connect to their IRC channel
<jonah> Hi I hope someone can please help. I've just installed kubuntu-desktop from my original Ubuntu installation. I've then tried to delete all the old ubuntu apps to have a pure kubuntu system. But in the package manager apps still have orange ubuntu logos next to them. the system still seems to think it is ubuntu as it was first installed that way. is there a way to make it Kubuntu and have the blue base system/depends logos there instead?
<jonah> I had to install ubuntu first due to using a special boot flash stick for my touchscreen laptop so couldn't install kubuntu to start with...
<jonah> I can't figure out how to make the system Kubuntu only and recognise itself as that, doesn't kubuntu use the same repos as Ubuntu... so nothing to update or change there?
<Etriaph> They're the same distribution with different default packages and installers.
<Etriaph> I'm not even sure where I'd begin answering your question, definitely a very different way to start
<jonah> Etriaph: sorry it was the only way I could find to get kubuntu on this machine... but for some reason in synaptic package manager there are ubuntu icons next to certain packages/apps - so if you try remove or add others it sees them as dependants of the ubuntu system... but kubuntu-desktop for example doesn't have a kubuntu logo next to that and isn't seen as part of the core system...
<jonah> i hope that makes sense!
<Etriaph> jonah: If you can get onto your Plasma 5 desktop, the rest is just some disk cleanup.
<Etriaph> jonah: I have some GTK+ apps installed, just no unity.
<Etriaph> jonah: GTK+ is still not easy to avoid.
<jonah> Etriaph: i'm on the plasma 5 desktop and everything works great and I've cleaned up what I can. but it is just this part about ubuntu logos on packages and not kubuntu logos on the kubuntu ones in the package manager. it is as if my system still thinks it is running ubuntu or that this is the core/base with certain dependancies...
<gunndawg> 15.04 annoyed me too much. I went back to 14.04
<Etriaph> jonah: Well stray away from synaptic
<Etriaph> jonah: Use Muon
<jonah> the other question i had was about onscreen touch keyboard support. does kubuntu and plasma 5 have any apps or support for this?
<jonah> Etriaph: ok I'll replace it with muon and see how it goes thank you
<Etriaph> If you have kubuntu-desktop you should have Muon
<Etriaph> Launch -> System -> Muon Discover
<jonah> Etriaph: ok thanks
<Etriaph> jonah: Never taken the route you did to get it up and running, Ubuntu before installing kubuntu-desktop, but you should have no issue running with KDE.  If drive space is an issue you could chat around here tomorrow and see if anyone knows how to swap the distribution setup over to Kubuntu
<Etriaph> gunndawg: Sorry to hear that, but 14.04 is technically a safer bet as it's LTS.
<jonah> Etriaph: ok thanks - do you know if plasma 5 or kubuntu 15.04 has any good touch screen keyboard support? I can dock my keyboard and that works but when I undock and just use the tablet I can't type anything. I've tried "Onboard" but it is useless. I wondered if there was a touch keyboard in Kubuntu?
<Etriaph> jonah: I have no experience with laptops WRT Linux, I'm workstation Linux laptop Win Vista for testing crap in IE
<chrissg> Anyone here got OwnCloud (Client) to autostart minimized to work?
<Etriaph> jonah: I'll do a quick search, hold on.
<jonah> chrissg: yes my owncloud client starts ok minimised
<chrissg> With Plamsa?
<jonah> chrissg: but I just installed it through package manager and ran it from the menu. yes with plasma 5.
<jonah> chrissg: what does yours do?
<jonah> Etriaph: thanks. I searched too but couldn't find much and I'm not sure what is supposed to work best with new kubuntu/kde
<chrissg> Well I installed mine thought apt-get too (via repo from owncloud.org) but it keeps popping up on start, ie, the configuration box is always there.
<chrissg> It does work, but it's annoying :)
<jonah> chrissg: hmm. how did you set it to autostart? i did mine through the kubuntu Autostart manager which is on the menu when you type "startup"
<jonah> chrissg: I added owncloud-client i think in there.
<chrissg> I only got owncloud and owncloudcmd
<jonah> chrissg: i don't get a box or popup or anything on boot up. very odd. have you tried deleting your .cache folder in the home directory? i'm not sure if that would help or not...
<jonah> chrissg: ah mine is owncloud-client - i just checked in package manager...
<jonah> chrissg: that may be why.
<chrissg> What repository are you using?
<chrissg> (for owncloud-client?)
<Etriaph> It should be in the main repos.
<chrissg> 15.04?
<Etriaph> I have only the Plasma 5.3 repo added additionally and apt-cache search owncloud shows it's available.
<jonah> chrissg: i don't think i added any repos and just used the main kubuntu repos. yes 15.04 - can't remember though i will check i didn't add a repo, i may have done!
<chrissg> Removing owncloud and the repo :)
<jonah> chrissg: no i'm just using the standard kubuntu repos plus the partner extras.
<chrissg> Tried that. Seems to work better, but owncloud(client) now complains about needing a systray. I'll figure it out from here on. Thanks for the pointer :)
<chrissg> The supplied version is a "tad" older, tho.
<chrissg> Anyway, thanks! o/
<valorie> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Unit193> Sadly that is outdated. :(
<valorie> doesn't work anymore?
<valorie> ah, I see "gnome" packages
<valorie> that's oooold
<Unit193> valorie: Look at the version. ;)
<phoenixz> How can I disable my touchpad on Kubuntu 15.04? The fn+F9 key combination to do this no longer seems to work, and my laptop has a horrible touchpad that responds every 5 seconds with clicks while I"m hovering with my hands over it while writing text, and as such its clicking all over the place.. I have a separate mouse and I need this touchpad disabled..
<dubis> Hi, on my new plasma 5 I installed the bleutooth manager from Muon is it the good way ? or there is a corporate kdebleutooth I've to
<valorie> dubis: bluetooth is waiting on the ubuntu developers
<valorie> Plasma 5 needs a newer bluetooth stack than they are allowing yet
<valorie> Unit193: this might be the basis for a new post: http://www.tecmint.com/remove-unity-and-install-cinnamon-and-mate-desktop-in-ubuntu-14-10/
<dubis> valorie I didn't understand well : is it available or not?
<valorie> bluetooth is not working yet
<valorie> and it will not work until bluez5 is in the archive
<dubis> valorie: So Bluetooth manager is the good way in waiting :-)
<valorie> we don't know when they will let it in
<kustodian> I updated yesterday to 15.04 and it made my system almost impossible to use. Everything is too slow, I'm not sure what to do.
<kustodian> CPU isn't used that much, it's like the graphics are too slow
<kustodian> I have an Nvidia Quadro 2000 and I installed the latest nvidia drivers
<kustodian> I'm not sure what to do
<kustodian> browsers work the slowest (FF and Chrome), but FF is extremely slow
<soee> kustodian: updated from what version ?
<kustodian> the previouse one (was it 14.10?)
<hateball> kustodian: How did you install the drivers, using the GUI installer or from nvidias website or some such?
<kustodian> GUI installer
<kustodian> let me check which drivers are currently enabled
<kustodian> even while I'm typing in the webchat in FF the text which I'm typing lags from time to time
<hateball> Oh, just googling this seems like it's an optimus card?
<hateball> Is it a laptop?
<kustodian> oh no
<kustodian> it's PC
<hateball> hmmm
<kustodian> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
<hateball> Alright, that's good then
<kustodian> 8GB RAM (2.5GB is currently free, so it's not swapping or anything)
<hateball> kustodian: does "lsmod|grep -i nvidia" return anything?
<kustodian> nvidia 346.59
<hateball> so you can see the driver is actually loaded
<kustodian> it says that one is recommended
<kustodian> I tried glxgears
<kustodian> since those don't work if it's not loaded
<kustodian> I will check in xorg.log
<kustodian> [    36.596] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation" [    36.596]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0 [    36.596]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension [    36.596] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  346.59  Tue Mar 31 13:38:58 PDT 2015 [    36.596] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 0 [    36.596] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 1 [    36.596] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 2 [    36
<kustodian> uf too much text
<kustodian> [    36.596] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kustodian> [    36.596] (II) Loading /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/nvidia_drv.so
<kustodian> but after that I think I see nouveau being loaded as well
<kustodian> [    36.597] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"
<kustodian> [    36.611] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so
<kustodian> why would it load both drivers?
<hateball> because nouveau hasnt been blacklisted properly perhaps, which the GUI should do
<kustodian> lsmod finds nvidia
<kustodian> nouveau is not found with lsmod
<hateball> weird
<kustodian> so I guess it's not loaded
<phoenixz> Okay, touchpad disabled, yay.. Keyboard shortcuts were missing for some reason, I added them. I tried adding the shortcuts for screen brightness up and down as well, but for some reason, fn+F5 and fn+F6 are not being recognized, so I can't set those
<kustodian> I can see a few /etc/modprobe.d/ rules for blacklisking nouveau
<hateball> kustodian: I guess you could try switching to the 340 driver (it's still there right?)
<kustodian> yea it is hateball
<kustodian> I'll try
<soee> for vivid i would recommend 346
<hateball> I've got a GTX770 and it works with 346, but who knows what regressions may exist
<soee> kustodian: just for test ->
<kustodian> what is the difference between 340 and 340-updates?
<soee> backup .config and .kde folders
<soee> and remove them, than reboot
<kustodian> I think I tried a new user account
<kustodian> which is the same deal as what you described
<kustodian> and it still felt slow
<kustodian> for example
<kustodian> I have a dual monitor
<kustodian> when I try to move the window from one screen to another, it lags everytime between two screens
<kustodian> the same happened on the other account
<kustodian> and performance felt the same
<hateball> kustodian: You could also try changing OpenGL options for KDE, to use 3.1 instead of 2.0 etc
<hateball> alt+f2 (krunner) search for "compositing"
<kustodian> I think I tried that as well, but I didn't notice any difference
<hateball> hmmm
<kustodian> I'm changing the driver now
<kustodian> I'll try all the things you suggested and get back to you when I try them all
<phoenixz> Is a disappearing mouse cursor on 15.04 a known issue?
<kustodian> also I disabled all animations to check if they were the problem, but it's the same
<Azuu> hello. Can someone help me out here and tell me, how can I make the calendar widget to show week numbers. It worked fine in 14.0 but not in new 15.02
<gunndawg> 15.02?
<Azuu> yes
<gunndawg> I've never heard of that
<Azuu> of what?
<gunndawg> of what you just said "yes" to
<Azuu> it's 15 something... the one available for Kubuntu
<Azuu> 15.04 i the correct number
<phoenixz> Azuu: All (k)ubuntu version numbers are year.month where month is either 04 (april) or 10 (october), so 15.04 is the version of april, 2015
<nighter> how can I change the "look and feel theme" in kubuntu? It's not possible to choose anything else then breeze. Desktop theme I can change but not look and feel. In my archbox kde plasma5 looks different there I can change look and feel theme. Why?
<nighter> I want to use evenos theme as I use on my arch kde plasma5 installation.
<nighter> is plasma that chips with kubuntu to old?
<hateball> nighter: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<nighter> 15.04
<hateball> nighter: That has Plasma 5.2
<hateball> Which by default should also have oxygen theme
<nighter> yes but I cant switch from "Breeze" look and feel theme
<nighter> that sucks.
<nighter> that makes kde look ugly.
<nighter> try to figure out how to check plasma version.
<nighter> since i tried to upgrade from backports but not sure it went ok.
<hateball> Backports is 5.3
<hateball> nighter: apt-cache policy plasma-desktop
<nighter> thanks Installed: 4:5.5.4.0-0ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<nighter> thanks Installed: 4:5.3.0-0ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<nighter> i mean :P
<nighter> ok guess is not the plasma version then.
<hateball> Are there no readmes included with the theme you're trying to use?
<hateball> It might have some other unfulfilled dependency
 * hateball only uses whatever is default really, fullscreens all the things
<nighter> no readme
<nighter> but it looks like i run plasma 5.2.2 on my archbox.
<nighter> strange if they remove that feauture to change look and feel theme.
<Azuu> phoenixz: thank you for the information. But my question is still the same :) how can I see week numbers in this damn calendar widget that pops up if you click on a clock widget
<Azuu> I use KDE for work and I need week numbers
<kustodian> hateball: I tried all combinations and finally I disabled compositing
<kustodian> I also disabled baloo, which was hoging my disk
<pkulas> Is any way to search channels in Konversation?
<lordievader> !alis | pkulas
<ubottu> pkulas: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pkulas> ubottu : Yeah I know I can use bot service, thought there is any plugin or something for Konversation
<ubottu> pkulas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pkulas> ah
<pkulas> xD
<nighter> thanks guys I solved it. It was my fault they have changed so much so you customized it on a different place.
<nighter> now everything works perfectly
<hateball> kustodian: baloo shouldnt be hogging more than on the first run when it has to index all the things
<kustodian> I guess baloo would stop later on, but everytime I boot it indexes again which slows down my PC a lot, since I don't have an SSD
<Azuu> hello. Can someone help me out here and tell me, how can I make the calendar widget to show week numbers. It worked fine in every 14 but not in new 15.04
<yossarianuk> ok - Tried 15.04 + 5.3 PPA last night on 2 machines
<yossarianuk> 1) Laptop - Intel GPU = Fine, 5.3 is great
<yossarianuk> 2)Desktop - Nvidia GPU - OMG it ruined my machine!
<yossarianuk> With the Nvidia desktop it no takes about 2 minutes to boot (instead of seconds)
<yossarianuk> *now*
<yossarianuk> Only after installed Plasma 5.3 oddly...
<Azuu> boot or load KDE?
<yossarianuk> To load KDE
<yossarianuk> I also cannot see what it is doing - i.e if I remove quiet splash you see nothing but black
<yossarianuk> i.e I cannot see the boot message.
<yossarianuk> Also I cannot access any console on the other TTY's - i.e CTRL+ALT+F2 just sees black.
<Azuu> 15.04 is also slow to load. Takes 34 seconds. Not happy about it at all. And if you got 2 users and 2 sessions, one active, it starts to suck really bad, sucking up all the CPU
<yossarianuk> Azuu: It seems fairly fast before I added 5.3 PPA...
<yossarianuk> My Intel laptop boots in less than 5 secs (its on an SSD..)
<Azuu> mots annoying is that I have to log out (not just lock the screen) for kids to use PC or my kwin session slows the PC down to a crawl
<Azuu> and vice versa
<pkulas> For me Kubuntu 15.04 load way longer compared to Ubuntu or other on SSD but  I don't really care
<Azuu> lets put it this way. KDE has slowly turned in to huge pile of bloatware. It all started with this version 4 :(
<Azuu> and now I they have lost the fkn week numbers form the calendar widget.
<Azuu> (mandatory Fuuuuccc... guy picture)
<kustodian> what's up with instant messaging?
<kustodian> why it's not loaded on startup
<kustodian> like before, and
<kustodian> when I click on the icon, it opens a big popup from bottom which displays a big person icon
<Azuu> Huh...I just realized, I have used KDE for 12 years and for real life work
<kustodian> which then I need to click to display contact list
<kustodian> so it needs two clicks to display contact list
<pkulas> kustodian : You can add im to startup
<hateball> pkulas: Are you using things like "fade to desktop" features for the login manager?
<hateball> I find it adds extra seconds for no good reason
<pkulas> hateball: defaults settings
<hateball> Feels like it's a set time, rather than fading proportionate to how long it takes
<kustodian> pkulas: how can I add to startup?
<pkulas> kustodian: find Autostart in menu
<hateball> pkulas: Did you upgrade so you're using SDDM rather than lightdm also?
<kustodian> ok, I know that one
<kustodian> I thought there is a setting in im
<pkulas> hateball: fresh install + backports ppa for 5.3
<hateball> Azuu: did you see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338195 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 338195 in Calendar "(regression) week numbers missing in calendar" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix]
<Azuu> WHAT!
<Azuu> those guys are turning KDE int a fkn toy :(
<yossarianuk> Azuu: i have also been using KDE for my main work desktop for about 13 yrs...
<yossarianuk> Started with Mandrake Linux...
<Azuu> yossarianuk: I am getting more and more disappointed by every new version :(
<pkulas> Mandrake Xtreme Edition was best distro ever :P
<yossarianuk> Azuu: no way Plasma 5.2 is excellent
<hateball> Well the framework is there to fix the missing week numbers
<yossarianuk> 5. is great on non Nvidia hardware...
<hateball> fwiw, I'm having no issues at all with 5.2 on my gtx770 with nvidia binary
<pkulas> Is it hard to code week number function :?
<pkulas> number of day - weekday and divide by 7
<yossarianuk> Actually I would argue in some ways Mandriva was more usable that most modern distros.
<yossarianuk> i.e the fact it had a centralised control panel.
<pkulas> Not Mandriva
<yossarianuk> that controlled everything...
<pkulas> Mandrake
<yossarianuk> Mandrake
<pkulas> Day when it changed to Mandriva it was poor distro
<yossarianuk> They changed their name...
<Azuu> yossarianuk: eye candy has 0  value in my book :)
<yossarianuk> plasma 5 is faster seemingly than gnome3/cinnamon/kde4.
<Azuu> gnome is a joke and was ruined by some half ass ideas long time ago
<Zerkalerka> plasma so beautiful
<Azuu> looks like KDE is taking that same road
<pkulas> Azuu: because week number is missing?
<yossarianuk> Azuu: I completely disagree
<Azuu> it started with this idiotic nepomuk or what ever this horror was called
<Azuu> pkulas: no, lots of small things
<yossarianuk> Azuu: Gnome took away most config/control from the user
<Azuu> yossarianuk: exactly
<yossarianuk> Azuu: KDE is just as configurable as it always was
<yossarianuk> (presently missing the weather applet in Plasma 5.x but that is coming)
<Azuu> but it's getting more and more bloated and some features can not be turned of - like this semantic desktop BS and so on
<yossarianuk> Its less bloated.
<Azuu> are you sure?
<yossarianuk> Kwin memory use has been cut by a rather large amount
<Azuu> yossarianuk: not so. at some version I can not have 2 sessions (2 users) running at the same time
<Azuu> If I lock the screen and kids log in, my kwin sucks up CPU and memory like nad
<Azuu> *mad
<Azuu> Kids lock the screen, I log in, my kwin acts normal, but the other starts the same
<Azuu> it happened few versions back
<lordievader> Azuu: Did you report a bug against kwin?
<yossarianuk> are you running Plasma 5.2  or 5.3 ?
<Azuu> really annoying because I usually for not log out for weeks
<Azuu> now I have to do it every damn day
<yossarianuk> report a bug then - maybe your H/W combo that has a rare issue.
<Azuu> I do not have a bug tracker account
<Azuu> I had once but my reported stuff just sat there for years and years
<lordievader> Azuu: Create one ;)
<lordievader> Without a bug report you cannot really expect things to get fixed. Especially if they are bugs that are rather specific.
<yossarianuk> Azuu: so this is not a bug with Plasma 5.x then ?
<Azuu> why bother. I hope there is someone else wit a Radeon HD 6950 card out there and has a same problem :)
<Azuu> yossarianuk it has something to do with kwin and not Plasma 5.x
<yossarianuk> Azuu: but kwin has been redesigned for Plasma5.x I believe
<lordievader> Jup, there is quite a lot of development in kwin.
<lordievader> Azuu: Talk to mgraesslin in #plasma about your kwin bug ;)
<hateball> "why bother" is the sort of attitude that doesnt really change things :p
<yossarianuk> is anyone else having loads of issues with Plasma 5.3 + Nvidia ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: I've heared of many problems with Vivid + nVidia.
<yossarianuk> Im beginning to think it was something else - it doesn;t make sense that upgrading KDE would make me loose the abilit y to view a TTY (i.e ALT+CTRL+F2)
<yossarianuk> after upgrading all I get ais a black screen (no login) on any TTY except F7 (the desktop)
<yossarianuk> I wish I had used BTRFS, I could have easily reverted...
<yossarianuk> (Or LVM)
<yossarianuk> one thing the (k)Ubuntu desktop installer NEEDs to improve and that is LVM
<yossarianuk> Unless you want to use the entire disk you need to  make the LV volumes before installing - which is bad.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: mini iso ;)
<yossarianuk> its either (1) the entire disk (minus boot) (2) no LVM (3) use premade partiitons.
<hateball> Joe Average probably does not care about LVM on his laptop, so no focus is placed on that
<lordievader> Like I said mini iso, its capable of doing luks + lvm just fine, however you like your lvm/luks to be.
<yossarianuk> but seems silly to remove the option to configure how you want...
<lordievader> Exactly if you know what lvm and luks are you can probably set it up yourself.
<yossarianuk> Fedora/Debian/Opensuse all have the option...
<yossarianuk> And Ubuntu server...
<hateball> I'd argue that they target more "tech savvy" users in general
<hateball> As does server
<hateball> Anyhow, it's quite !ot :)
<yossarianuk> Well I guess hopefully everyone will be using BTRFS soon anyway for root...
<Azuu> lordievader: thanks. I'll talk to mgraesslin
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Hehe, no.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: you don't think ?
<yossarianuk> lordievader: OpenSUSE and SUSE enterprise use it as default now.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: I'm fine with ext4, tried and true.
<yossarianuk> The ability to quickly snapshot is useful - i,.e before any update..
<lordievader> But like hateball said, lets continue this in #kubuntu-offtopic
<yossarianuk> BTRFS is faster in some benchmarks also.
<yossarianuk> anyway - after putting plasma5.3 on my machine i couldn't really use it - I reinstalled just before bed ...
<yossarianuk> I will this time make a backup (clonezilla, etc) pre -upgrading
<yossarianuk> i'm almost sure it wasn't due to plasma5.3 but something else.
<yossarianuk> if it happens again i'll bug report.
<yossarianuk> i should point out that my intel GPU laptop is running fine with plasma 5.3
<lordievader> Same here.
<alvin> I agree with the Luks+LVM. The installer does a good job, but shrinking the partitions afterwards is not that easy.
<lordievader> Heh, shrinking such stuff still gives me nightmares. Luckily I have only done it once, successfully.
<Azuu> thanks you for your help. hopefully kwin guys can figure this out
<lisacvuk> Hi, I have no transparency in Plasma 5, can anyone help me?
<lisacvuk> OS Is kubuntu 15.04
<yossarianuk> lordievader: another advantage of BTRFS - easy live online shrinking...
<lisacvuk> and graphics are Intel GMA 945
<yossarianuk> lisacvuk: where are you missing it?
<lisacvuk> Everywhere: WIdgets, taskbar, windows etc.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: The filesystem is not the problem when shrinking luks...
<yossarianuk> lordievader: ah ok - sorry didn;t see you were talking about luks.
<yossarianuk> lisacvuk: If your h/w is opengl 3.x compatible possibly try changing the rendering backend ?
<lisacvuk> Errr... My open gl is 1.4 :(
<yossarianuk> lisacvuk: you can find out - install mesa-utils, then run
<lisacvuk> I did :)
<yossarianuk> ah ok
<lisacvuk> glxinfo | grep gl
<yossarianuk> So you are using the Xrender renderer ?
<lisacvuk> probably
<lisacvuk> How do I check?
<yossarianuk> if that is the case that is why you are missing the feature.
<lisacvuk> hmm
<yossarianuk> check in - systemsettings -> display config -> compositor
<lisacvuk> ok
<lordievader> Xrender can do transparency. (In Plasma4 anyways)
<yossarianuk> ok I didn't realise that...
<lisacvuk> ahhh, it was 2.0, now it works
<yossarianuk> cool
<lisacvuk> I changed to xrenderer
<lisacvuk> thank u
<lisacvuk> WTF? Transparency works! Lol
<yossarianuk> you may have other performance issues using it (possibly)
<yossarianuk> glad you have the feature ....
<lisacvuk> :) I'll be getting new graphics this year
<lisacvuk> And year is a lot of time :) I hope there will still be transparency in Kubuntu 15.10
<lisacvuk> thanks again, bye
<yossarianuk> it would be good for KDE to detect your GPU and change to correct renderer automatically (i.e opengl3, etc)
<pkulas> Sad. After I installed Qt Creator plasma is broken for my user, need to use diffrent acount
<pkulas> what files should I remove to reset plasma/kde settings and get plasma working for my user again?
<jlotonah> copy all the content from /root to /home/your user, chown -R youruser /home/youruser
<jlotonah> && done
<pkulas> jlotonah: thanks
<jlotonah> sudo cp -rf * /root /home/pkulas && sudo chown -R pkulas /home/pkulas
<jlotonah> welcome
<pkulas> brb
<MobileRoey> hi
<MobileRoey> why do I see this error message a lot?  error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<pkulas> Well It worked for first time I logged but after I added default bottom panel all crashed again
<pkulas> However can run apps by alt+f2
<jlotonah> i suggest backup everythink before " rm -rf * /home/you"
<jlotonah> and copy from root && chroot
<lordievader> A lone *, yikes.
<jlotonah> eh chown.
<pkulas> oh. What about just remove all hidden files?
<jlotonah> erase everythink, backup your work with dolphin now
<pkulas> ok
<pkulas> When I backup everything better will be just to remove user,userdir and add it again
<jlotonah> you can do adduser yep
<jlotonah> or usermod -l
<jlotonah> pkulas: that odd because thr root files overwrite  your user settings, probably something "extra" is causing the problem
<pkulas> jlotonah: I installed Qt 5.4 SDK before crash, it crashed just when installation was finished
<jlotonah> sorry i cant help much
<jlotonah> youre with root?
<jlotonah> idk i run kernel 4.0/Xorg
<jlotonah> have myself selfies problems with this box
<pkulas> ls
<pkulas> not here*
<jlotonah> that is a bug indeed
<pkulas> brb
<Squidy> hello... I usually use an application called nagstamon on systray to monitor my nagios server... So I've upgraded my kubuntu to version 15.04, and the nagstamon icon does not show on systray anymore.. Do you know how to fix this?
<lordievader> Squidy: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<rghvdberg> hi all, when I connect my Canon EOS to kubuntu 15.04 (fresh install) nothing really happens. No pop up and I don't see a device in Dolphin.
<rghvdberg> Should I install any aditional drivers ?
<rghvdberg> the camera shows up in lsusb and in /var/log/kern.log
<rghvdberg> huh ? when I type camera:/ in Dolhin it shows up ?
<MobileRoey> hi lordievader
<MobileRoey> make my ship go?
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Wut?
<MobileRoey> first,hi.  Second, was wondering if you've seen this error before:
<MobileRoey> why do I see this error message a lot?  error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<lordievader> Where do you get that error?
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  "make our ship go" is a reference to a particular episode of "Star Trek: The Next Generation".
 * lordievader has never seen any Star Trek episode.
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  when  I exit from the Emergency Mode shell, and hen I try to manually start networking services.
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  aha
<pkulas> That's strange. Now plasma crash for every user
<pkulas> :D
<pkulas> me : Kubuntu 0;1
<pkulas> It was working before for new users
<MobileRoey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeFoGo3N_4g  <-- lordievader
<lordievader> MobileRoey: What kernel do you run? (I suppose this is Vivid?)
<MobileRoey> 15.04's stock
<MobileRoey> Linux kernel:  3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP
<z4sk4> hi all
<lordievader> MobileRoey: What do you run to get your network up?
<z4sk4>  i see that now compact wirelles its called backports, i download backports 3.19-rc1-1 for my kernel 3.19.0-15-generic on Kubuntu 15.04 but i cant compile... i have build essentials, linux-headers, etc. there are any repo for this packet?
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  I manually ran this as a test (it normally runs on bootup):  /etc/rcS.d/S11networking start
<MobileRoey> and also got an additional error message,
<MobileRoey> Failed to start S11networking.service:  Unit S11networking.service failed to load: No such file or directory.  failed!
<lordievader> MobileRoey: You need to use the systemd stuff to setup your networking, not sysvinit scripts,
<lordievader> MobileRoey: No NetworkManager?
<MobileRoey> what;sthe process name
<MobileRoey> I'll look it up
<MobileRoey> and I eognize that Kubuntu followed suit and changed to systemd
<MobileRoey> I don't kow how this will change my network confivgration
<MobileRoey> BluesKaj:  hi :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> MobileRoey: What's the output of 'sudo systemctl status NetworkManager"?
<BluesKaj> hi MobileRoey
<MobileRoey> it says:
<lordievader> !paste | MobileRoey
<ubottu> MobileRoey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MobileRoey> loaded (/lib/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<MobileRoey> Active: inactive (dead)
<MobileRoey> April 29 12:03:18 gear systemd[]: Stopped Network Manager.
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  yeah understood wrt/ pasting.
<lordievader> MobileRoey: sudo systemctl start NetworkManager; then configure your networking through the Network Manager.
<MobileRoey> Now it says:
<MobileRoey> Error getting authority:  Error initializing authority:  Could not connect:  No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<MobileRoey> BBIAB.
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Odd, check journalctl to see if that shows more.
<nikola_> upgrade to 15.04 broke my kubuntu in so many ways
<alvin> Start listing them. Maybe we can help.
<alvin> What's the replacement of nm-tool ?
<Roey> hi all
<nikola_> I resolved most of them, skype gone nowhere to be found
<nikola_> installed it again, but the notification area (tray) icon doesn't work
<nikola_> had two login screens the first time system booted
<nikola_> had to enter my password in both
<nikola_> lightdm greeter stuffed
<nikola_> had to remove the package and install it again
<nikola_> then I realized it's not even supposed to use lightdm but sddm, installed that, got the new login screen finally
<hateball> nikola_: SDDM is the way to go on 15.04
<hateball> hehe
<nikola_> my ram usage was around 10gb
<nikola_> I had both kdeinit4 and kdeinit5 in the list of running processes
<nikola_> with all the children
<nikola_> had to remove plasma-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages and install them again
<nikola_> it would have been easier to do a clean install :(
<nikola_> the only thing still not working is device notifier, it doesn't recognize my camera
<nikola_> I can access it by typing camera: in dolphin
<Roey> hateball:  hey do you know systemd much?
<nikola_> but there's no entry for it in the file manager
<hateball> Roey: Nope
<Roey> oh ok
<mparillo> nikola_: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/03/system-tray-in-plasma-next/
<Roey> lordievader, BluesKaj:  I have a journalactl -xb log here:  http://pastebin.com/ztnWD6S9  <-- what exactly is failing here on system startup?
<Roey> hateball:  ^
<nikola_> mparillo: I guess I'll have to wait for them to update skype :)
<Hamsterjam> nikola_: I had to set the resolution on the camera to get it work in Skype, if that helps
<alvin> Yeah, the system tray thin is irritating. owCloud doesn't like it too.
<soee> alvin: owncloud works fine for me
<alvin> soee: It works fine, yes. But it does no longer start minimized.
<alvin> As does quasselclient. The --hidewindow option is ignored since plasma5
<z4sk4> hi all i try to install backports but i cant see my usb wifi
<z4sk4> i need install the original drier first?
<z4sk4> i user kubuntu 15.04
<z4sk4> driver*
<z4sk4> hi please help to install drivers of backports... i install on kubuntu 15.05 and nothing happen
<Pici> Theres nothing newing than 15.04, so I wouldn't expect to see anything backported yet.
<z4sk4> please somebody can help me
<z4sk4> i install and reinstall, uniinstall, reboot and nothing
<BluesKaj> wondering if dropbox icon shows in the system tray at startup, can't see it in setings either
<BluesKaj> install what. z4sk4?
<z4sk4> BluesKaj: the backports, for have all driver for vluetooth, rfid and wifi
<z4sk4> bluetooth*
<z4sk4> i follow this: https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/packaging
<z4sk4> but still havent got wireless and with airmon.ng didnt see nothing too
<BluesKaj> z4sk4:  for which kubuntu release?
<z4sk4> BluesKaj: 15.04
<z4sk4> BluesKaj: i try to search on the repo of vivid, but nothing too... and i need backports drivers for monitoring (normaly the drivers of repo arent pacth it)
<BluesKaj> z4sk4:  15.04, plasma 5.3 ? launchpad kubuntu-backports ppa?
<z4sk4> i compile and install ok and i run  too : update-initramfs -u
<z4sk4> BluesKaj: i have the vivid backports, but nothin in the repo about backports drivers, dont understand why
<BluesKaj> those are all avaiilable the repos/package manager , dunno why you think they have to be compiled from source, z4sk4
<z4sk4> BluesKaj: i search backports, and only have a ruby and python package, no more
<z4sk4> i search compact-wirelles too and nothin (its the old name)
<z4sk4> but the compilation was ok, i install too, and ok, nut nothing works
<BluesKaj> z4sk4:  try this, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Blu_> hi guys ...can any one tell me how to install wifi drivers in kubuntu 15.4 ? when i use driver manager , it says i dont need any drivers.. .. but i need wifi and Nvidia drivers :(/... plz help
<z4sk4> Blu_: same situation
<Blu_> ooh :(
<Blu_> ubuntu 15.04  can detect and install wifi and Nvidia drivers... but kubuntu cant ... :(
<BluesKaj> Blu_:  which nvidia gpu?  most work with the nvidia-340 driver
<BluesKaj> odd driver manager sees my gpu and gives me a recommended driver
<Blu_> it cant detect my gpu ... its some 2gb Nvidia card .. :( ... i can live without graphics driver but its not detecting my wifi too ..
<BluesKaj> Blu_:  in the terminal , lspci |grep VGA
<Blu_> terminaloutput >> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) .................. not showing my gpu ..damn :((
<Blu_> its fresh install ...let me update and reboot .... thx for help BluesKaj .. ty
<Roey> BluesKaj:   http://pastebin.com/ztnWD6S9  <--- where is the error here that stops normal system startup for me?
<BluesKaj> he didn't update and upgrade after the install, no wonder
<BluesKaj> Roey:  where does it stall ? it's easier if we don't have to read long strings
<bip> Hello :)
<bip> I have kubuntu 14 LTS but i want change in Testing mode
<bip> How i can make it?
<BluesKaj> testing what?
<bip> BluesKaj: LTS releases are not suitable for development
<Roey> BluesKaj:  it gives me several error messages.  Seems like I'm having an issue with systemd on my end.  Just upgraded to Kubuntu 15.04, get dumped into an Emergency Mode shell where I see no networking.  I try systemctl enable NetworkManager, and get an error: error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I asked about it in #systemd and they said that it was an issue with one of my external backup drives not loading (I should make sure I have nofail mount option for this drive in /etc/fstab)
<BluesKaj> no, they're already developed , bip
<BluesKaj> Roey:  why not just tell us where it stalls in the boot process
<Roey> it dumps me to an Emergency Shell.
<Roey> and if I ctrl-D out of it, it times out for a minute and then dumps me back into Emergency Mode shell.
<BluesKaj> after grub ?
<Roey> right.
<Roey> this is during bootup, after it has already mounted the disks.
<z4sk4> BluesKaj:  that repo havent got the backports drivers too...
<Roey> but before it activates networking.
<BluesKaj> ok drop to a tty/vt and do , systemctl enable sddm
<z4sk4> imposible to have backports drivers of repo and if i try install of source install correcctly but nothing working...
<LGTrader> How does one restart X from the command line in Kubuntu-15.04?
<BluesKaj> LGTrader:  drop to a tty/vt and run systemctl sddm stop, the run startx
<z4sk4> somebody on kubuntu 15.04 vivid, can install backports?? https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/packaging#Usage_guide       I install it, but cant see my wirelless USB
<LGTrader> Thanks. Much to learn about systemd. I'm coming from Gentoo where I never used it.
<BluesKaj> LGTrader:  it's new to kubuntu and us as well
<genii> z4sk4: There are only backports when there is a release which is later than the one you are using. So in this case since no 15.10 yet, 15,04 does not have anything backported to it.
<LGTrader> Actually, I just tried the command but it didn't work. "Unknown operation 'sddm'." I'll research
<z4sk4> genii: thanks, but i try to install backports 4.1 for monitorinf wireless, but the drivers dosnt work...
<z4sk4> i install the package manually
<BluesKaj> LGTrader:  did you choose lightdm at installation, I assumed you chose sddm
<BluesKaj> if so just sub lightdm for sddm
<PercyB> Is someone maybe using Shutter? I'm just wondering: gnome-web-photo is installed, but taking a pic of whole websites still does not work
<LGTrader> It's running. "sddm.service                            loaded active running   Simple Desktop Display Manager"
<BluesKaj> LGTrader:  then systemctl disable sddm , i kind of reaching as well here
<LGTrader> Actually the Arch Wiki for systemd had some nice examples. It's 'systemctl stop sddm', not 'sddm stop'
<BluesKaj> LGTrader:  ok , thanks
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands
<LGTrader> Also, startx restarted X with no login screen. Just right into a KDE desktop. (I'm doing this shelled into the Kubuntu machine from my long-term Gentoo machine)
<LGTrader> I suspect I probably want to use 'systemctl start sddm' to get a normal login screen. Trying now
<LGTrader> Yeah, that's better.
<LGTrader> I was looking for a way to reboot remote machines my family will be using when I convert them over this year. Tired of running Gentoo on 5 machines.
<LGTrader> Not reboot, sorry. Restart X
<PercyB> Ok, sorry, it seems to work, just needed a restart.
<LGTrader> systemctl restart sddm works also
<alvin> What is the modern method to request an IPv6 lease?
<alvin> preferably using the command line, but network-manager may be involved.
<Roey> Hey all.  http://www.itworld.com/article/2914850/linux/is-ubuntu-moving-away-from-deb-packages-here-is-the-complete-story.html  <-- wtf is with this Snappy shit?  Will Kubuntu also replace .debs with Snappy?
<Roey> LGTrader:  your nick looks very liberal and progressive
<alvin> I don't know. I believe it's a bad idea, unless I don't understand it. PC-BSD had a system like that in the past. 'PBI'. All packages where put in a container together with the necessary dependencies. It
<alvin> 's a fine system for small packages, but eventually they stopped using it because it's next to impossible to package a KDE application for example.
<alvin> Too many stuff that has to talk to each other using dbus and so on. I'll see if I can find the explanation
<alvin> This was th explanation: https://forums.pcbsd.org/thread-16632.html
<LGTrader> Roey: Don't know why you say that but, OK, thanks. I try to be a nice guy... ;-)
<Roey> LGTrader:  because here in Washington DC it's all LG(B)T
<Roey> used everywhere.
<LGTrader> Roey: <hehe> OK, cool. And I live near San Francisco so one needs to be tolerant living here but for me it was my old location (Los Gatos) and the fact that I trade stocks (Trader)
<Roey> makes perfect sense!!
<Roey> Los Gatos.  That sounds like a place name from Grand Theft Auto (note to self: better familiarize myself with California names)
<LGTrader> Roey: And good for me to know so as not to step on anyone's toes.
<Roey> aye
<Roey> I mean if you go to #linguistics they'll probably start talking to you about that.
<Roey> same as #kde-cafe or other places full of young people
<LGTrader> Roey: Cheers
<Roey> LGTrader:  l8r
<wldcordeiro_> Is there a way to get KDE 5.3 on Kubuntu 15.04?
<mparillo> KDE 5.3 = Plasma 5.3?
<mparillo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<gaboo> "KDE 5.3" does not exist :)
<gaboo> but yes, the latest desktop is plasma 5.3
<PercyB> I'm just wondering: There is Plasma Active for touch screen devices. If I have Kubuntu 15.04, how do I install plasma active? Or is it a completely different version?
<__CM__> in KDE plasma 5 what does the push pin in the title bar do? anyone know?
<Pici> __CM__: if its anything like any other DEs I've used, it pins that to always be on top. (I don't use KDE myself)
<__CM__> hmm
<__CM__> for some reason it causes tbird to show on all screens
<__CM__> on the other 2 work spaces
<z4sk4> please help i install this, but nothing works: https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/packaging#Usage_guide
<Roey> Riddell:  hey Jonathan, is Kubuntu jumping away from .deb and onto Snappy like Ubuntu's doing? Should I be concerned? http://www.itworld.com/article/2914850/linux/is-ubuntu-moving-away-from-deb-packages-here-is-the-complete-story.html
<nascentmind> Hi. I did a sudo do-release-upgrade and interrupted it by pressing ctrl+c while it was downloading. Now when I do a sudo do-release-upgrade again it says "No new release found". How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> nascentmind:  try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ejay> hi all
<BluesKaj> hi ejay
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, did that. Does not help.
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, Can I just change sources.list to vivid and just do a dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> nascentmind:  ok try do-release-upgrade -d, if that doen't work then you need to try a clen install
<BluesKaj> err clean
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, that too does not work.
<BluesKaj> nascentmind:  if your sources.list hasn't changed from utopic, then  yes, but do it this way in the terminal, sudo sed -i 's/utopic/vivid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt get upgrade , lastly sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , nascentmind
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, it was changed to vivid. I changed it back to utopic as I thought it might create some problem.
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, I will change it back to vivid now and do the above  steps.
<BluesKaj> nascentmind:  I think it's too late
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, why?
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, It didn't start installing any packages. It was just downloading it.
<BluesKaj> ok good then it might bwork
<BluesKaj> err work :)
<ejay> Guys, did anyone here tried to install radeon drivers on Radeon/Intel laptops? In Kubuntu14 it does not worked for me.
<BluesKaj> ejay:  which kubuntu 14 ?
<ejay> BluesKaj, it was 14.04 updated daily.
<ejay> BluesKaj, just after installing 14.04 even had problem with two gpus running at once but X used only intel (no acceleration and such) but I did fixed this fast (my laptop was hot as hell!). After fresh installation of 15.04 it is using intel only but I didn't even try to install radeon drivers.
<Leo___> opa
<BluesKaj> ejay:  you have both intel and radeon gpus ...is this like the optimus system on laptops, that switches gpus depending the video load ? or are you talking about a pci gpu and one on the motherboard
<ejay> BluesKaj, it is laptop solution - two gpus fixed to motherboard. In windows you can switch between them. In kubuntu I found something like switcherooo but it is not working, at least it did not work for me (but thanks to this switcherooo I disabled radeon cards bc of issue with both gpus running at the same time).
<ejay> card*
<wldcordeiro> How can I update kde to 5.3 in Ubuntu
<ejay> I tried both open radeon driver and AMD's Catalyst. I can live without acceleration, I'm just curious if someone did managed to make this work. ;)
<BluesKaj> wldcordeiro:  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<jlotonah> xD
<BluesKaj> ejay: not sure , I have heard about the intel and nvidia dual gpu sytem called optimus working with the nvidia-prime configuration. Maybe there's one for dual inteland radeon gpus as well.
<MoonUnit`> ejay: did you try vgaswitcheroo?
<MoonUnit`> ejay: never mind, read previous comments
<ejay> MoonUnit, I did. On prev installation. I don't want to mess now with my laptop right now. Just asking. This radeon/intel is not very popular it seems. ;)
<MoonUnit`> according to the arch wiki the fglrx drivers should support switchable graphics. hmm.
<ejay> MoonUnit, oh, and there was an package conflict with fglrx and last version of wine. Not using wine anymore (and maybe there is no such conflict right now) so I will try to make this work this weekend.
<20WAA57N9> My window manager just crashed, I have window contents, but not the windows itself with the taskbar, etc.. Plasma seems gone as well.. In kubuntu 14.10 I could restart that (iirc) with kwin and / or plasma-desktop
<20WAA57N9> How do I restart these in kubuntu 15.04?
<20WAA57N9> alt-tab is not working, going to other desktops is not working, yakuake is not working either, but I do have a konsole running
<acz32> are other ttys working?
<acz32> switch to one
<20WAA57N9> acz32: yes, I have a konsole, I can also ctrl-alt-f1
<genii> If you have Konsole in your X, try: kwin --replace
<20WAA57N9> acz32: alright, I cannot alt-tab, but I can start another one.. What do I do in that console?
<acz32> can't you just log out from there and startx again?
<20WAA57N9> kwin seems no longer to exist on 15.04
<20WAA57N9> acz32: I have an e2fsck running in yakuake (yeah, I know) and it was like at 95% after 2 days, I don't want to restart that..
<acz32> 20WAA57N9: you would switch to whatever tty your session is, control-C to stop it, then startx
<20WAA57N9> acz32: I don't want to stop this session because then I'll lose that e2fsck and have to start all over again
<20WAA57N9> I did not really think that the deskopt would crash on me like that, or I would have run it on a text console
<20WAA57N9> Any other way then to restart the window manager? The how to do that changed with 15.04
<genii> 20WAA57N9: I'm asking in the developer's channel aboput that but no reply yet
<20WAA57N9> genii: it used to be kwin, right?
<genii> 20WAA57N9: Yes indeed
<genii> I'm currently on 14.10 or could empirically look for it
<20WAA57N9> genii: Just checked again to be sure, no kwin command on 15.04, and google is not too helpful
<BluesKaj> 20WAA57N9:  kwin ios onstalled by default on 15.04
<BluesKaj> ios=is
<20WAA57N9> BluesKaj: is installed? I have a clean 15.04 install, and I see no kwin at all
<genii> Odd, I see kwin as a dependency in http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/kubuntu-desktop
<genii> Ah, 15.04 kwin has two possibles: kwin_wayland or kwin_x11
<BluesKaj> 20WAA57N9:  check your systemsettings>applications>default apps
<20WAA57N9> genii: Ahh. alright, that will probably be kwin_x11
<20WAA57N9> genii: but hold on.. 15.04 has wayland already?
<genii> 20WAA57N9: You could likely see what it's currentlo on with ps aux| grep kwin  ..or similar
<BluesKaj> 20WAA57N9:  15.04 has some wayland libs
<20WAA57N9> genii: BluesKaj: kwin_x11 --replace did the trick.. I still have no alt-tab though, but at least I can see yakuake and the e2fsck output
<genii> Cool
<BluesKaj> 20WAA57N9:  yeah alt-tab isn't working here either
<20WAA57N9> BluesKaj: but that means "wayland works" or not?
<20WAA57N9> genii: thanks man!
<genii> 20WAA57N9: Glad to assist.
<20WAA57N9> genii: e2fsck somehow got a ^C... at 98%... god I want to cry..
<genii> Well, shouldn't take as long next pass then, at least
<BluesKaj> odd stuff going on here genii , suddenly alt-tab started working
<genii> Very odd
<genii> Maybe it's some focus thing
<BluesKaj> almost like a daemon was enabled
<phoenixz> *sigh*.. reboot,  sddm crash.. restart from console, yay, it works, go back to console, exit, back to GUI, X running at 100% CPU and all slow as hell...  I need a 15.04 bug fix update soon :(
<BluesKaj> system starts dropbox like init used to in startup , but doesn't link the icon to the system tray
<BluesKaj> systemd that is
<blubberbop> Why do I have apps disappearing?
<z4sk4> hi, i have this problem when i run airmon-ng... soooo strange: ALSA lib pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<blubberbop> Meaning, I have chrome, and its on the task bar, on desktop one.. then suddenly its gone.. I have komodo edit, on desktop 2.. and its gone.. I check pgrep komodo, its still running.. start it again from ALT-F2, the desktop seems to spin and sudddenly its visible again!
<blubberbop> Where can I file bug reports for kubuntu? I have about a list of 20 by now
<genii> 8 seconds is not long enough to ansdwer that
<BluesKaj> heh, yeah
<jlotonah> 3
<Spec-Chum> long time arch use finally got fed up of having to configure everything so thought I'd try Kubuntu.  Very impressed so far!  New laptop with all bells and whistles working fine
<Spec-Chum> *user
<acz32> Spec-Chum: did you use KDE on arch?
<Spec-Chum> yes buddy, well that and openbox
<acz32> i used openbox by itself. not having to write xml anymore is nice
<Spec-Chum> I'm not new to KDE but I am new to Kubuntu
<Spec-Chum> I just got fed up having to use nano every time I installed something new on arch :p
<Spec-Chum> I've not touched a thing on this install
<Spec-Chum> actually, that's a lie, I'm using the dark theme
<ejay> Spec-Chum, I remember using slackware ~10 years ago. Arch is super user friendly compared to slackware. Been using arch for couple of years as well but, same as you, had enough of messing with conf files. Welcome aboard.
<Spec-Chum> thanks :)
<phoenixz> When will the first bug fix packages come in?? Right now, on reboot, I need t reboot about 15 times before I get an sddm session that does not crash
<Spec-Chum> OK dumb question time cos I've never used linux on a laptop heh, how the heck do I change the gamma?
<Spec-Chum> my blacks are crsuhing from about 8 down
<Spec-Chum> on windows I just bumped up the brightness in the intel display config
<MobileRoey> hi al
<MobileRoey> hi....so... my system boots now and SDDM lets me select the session type (fvwm, Plasma, etc.)--but I don't see any button for anything else.  What gives?? I have two monitors here btw.
<Spec-Chum> nm, I got it, xgamma :P
<coderus> will kubuntu 15.04 repositories be updated with Plasma 5.3 or should we use https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?
<Hairo> so, wifi ap mode is still broken
<Hairo> gg
#kubuntu 2015-04-30
<pandark> hi
<pandark> somone can explein me why plasma5 is full of bugs ?
<juan__> hi
<VTREIS> hi
<sithlord48> DANtheBEASTman: any reason to not upgrade to 15.04?
<yzm> hello
<yzm> 11
<juan__> anyone knows how to recover "open console here" option in dolphin?
<juan__> i'm using Kubuntu 15.04
<sithlord48> juan__:  press F4?
<juan__> :O!!!!
<juan__> thanks :D
<sithlord48> most filebrowsers on linux have a similar option usually F4
<pandark> it's possible to use different desktop for eather multidesktop ?
<pandark> in plasma5
<pandark> kubuntu 15.04
<sithlord48> pandark:  that i don't know i just span my desktop to both my monitors
<pandark> this option is in kde5
<sithlord48> and juan__ to answer your question that was most likley a service menu . you can get more services menus from within dolphin  settings->configure dolphin -> services -> download new services
<pandark> not in kde5
<yzm> 请问升级15.04之后会不会出现现有的有线网卡无法驱动的问题？
<sithlord48> sorry yzm i don't speak that language
<pandark> go google translate
<sithlord48> pandark:  its posible taht it has not been added in kde5
<pandark> ok sithlord48
<sithlord48> where was that option in kde4?
<juan__> thank you sithlord48 :D
<sithlord48> juan__:  you are welcome
<cyclick> I upgraded to 15.04 and my shorcuts in the bottom panel along with my keyboard languages disappeared.... is that a bug?
<pandark> i dont remember
<pandark> in desktop behevior probaly
<sithlord48> cyclick:  no kde5 has a different config files  then kde4
<sithlord48> cyclick:  you will most likley have to reconfigure your plasma and some other kde releated parts.
<cyclick> ok thanks sithlord48, do you happen to know how I can re-add my keyboard languages next to the systray? I can't find it
<sithlord48> cyclick:  system settings _> input Devices -> keyboard -> Layouts?
<sithlord48> cyclick:  you might also have to add a widget maybe not ported to plasma5 yet . or it could just show up in systray area
<cyclick> got it, thanks sithlord48
<sithlord48> pandark:  i think this setting was in the Workspaces part of Desktop Behavior? you maybe want to ask in #kde-dev if that is supported in plasma5
<sithlord48> cyclick:  you welcome
<pandark> ok thank you sithlord48
<yzm> 15.04 Ethernet card driver can not compatible with Qualcomm Atheros AR8132 Fast Ethernet?
<cyclick> I wonder why the konsole icon in the taskbar is now gray instead of black, that does not make much sense
<sithlord48> cyclick:  new icon theme you can change that back to oxygen iirc
<cyclick> sithlord48: great, I didn't remember that a theme changed app icons too, thanks
<sithlord48> yzm:  that should work you need the driver alx  (quick searching online)
<gunndawg> Are there any 3rd party VOIP programs that can utilize your skype login and contacts? I cant seem to figure out how to adjust the font size on the Kubuntu version of Skype
<Etriaph> gunndawg: Skype is Skype, you should contact them about how to get it done.
<gunndawg> Etriaph: I doubt they're going to take time for that. Figured it was a good enough question for here
<gunndawg> Facebook is Facebook, MSN is MSN, ICQ is ICQ but Pidgin still did a 3rd party program to allow you to access all your contacts within those programs. I figured maybe there was a 3rd party Skype that does the same thing
<Dragnslcr> gunndawg: Kopete has an option to add a Skype account, but I've never used it for Skype, so I can't say how well it works.
<Etriaph> When I said Skype was Skype, you need to understand that Kubuntu has no way to affect the quality, configurability or distribution of that software.  Skype can help you if you email them about it I'm sure.  They release a version for Linux, I'm assuming they're supporting it too.
<gunndawg> Dragnslcr: I'll take a look. Thanks!
<gunndawg> Etriaph: Understood. Thank you.
<Etriaph> sithlord48: What was the question you had?
<sithlord48> Etriaph:  where can i put my splash screen for plasma5? used to be ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/themes or something like that
<Etriaph> Oh, well, is it built for plasma 5?
<sithlord48> Etriaph:  its QML splash
<Etriaph> sithlord48: Let me do some digging.
<Etriaph> sithlord48: Please hold.
<sithlord48> Etriaph:  cool thanks
<blubberbop> pandark: I know the feeling, at kubuntu 10.xx I could install alphas and it would work reasonably stable, ever since 14.04, if I install the final release version, I'm already happy when my machine boots up
<blubberbop> pandark: I think the best option is to not install the latest version until like at least one month after the release when all the major bugs are fixed
<blubberbop> pandark: and don't do upgrade
<blubberbop> Anybody who knows how I can restart the plasma desktop? It crashed, I see no plasma objects, just the desktop background and the windows... In kde4 I could run plasma-desktop and it would restart, but how in kde5?
<Etriaph> sithlord48: Look in /usr/share/ksplash/Themes/
<Etriaph> sithlord48: My 15.04 setup has three themes in there, QML themes.
<sithlord48> Etriaph: those are kde4
<sithlord48> i don't see any of them in my system settings nor do i see the breeze one in that directory..
<Etriaph> Hmm.
<sithlord48> Etriaph:  i think i have answered my own question
<Etriaph> Oh?
<sithlord48> /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/
<sithlord48> seams i need to make a desktop theme.
<Etriaph> Oh, it's tied to the plasma theme?
<Etriaph> That makes sense, though, wrt continuity.
<sithlord48> i guess its an over all one system settings -> workspace theme -> look and feel
<Etriaph> You could probably default the workspace theme to another.
<Etriaph> With a symbolic link or something.
<sithlord48> that is ok i can just copy it and see if i can get it working correctly
<Etriaph> Or make a brand new desktop theme and put it on kde-look :D
<sithlord48> i would but the one i plan to make has images of a non free nature
<valorie> pandark: I upgraded to the beta, and have had a great experience
<valorie> of course there are bugs; that's why "beta"
<valorie> and I reported them, and most are fixed now
<valorie> "blubberbop" was talking nonsense
<sithlord48> what beta software can have bugs.. ????!!
<valorie> heh
<sithlord48> i guess if you don't know about how software is developed maybe?
<valorie> I'm not asserting that the release was bug-free
<sithlord48> what release is?
<valorie> only that I've had a good experience
<valorie> 14.04 was so good it was boring
<gunndawg> valorie: I went back to 14.04
<sithlord48> seams every time i release i find something new lol
<gunndawg> valorie: I was having Plasma crash at least twice an hour, randomly not even booting at all (just a black screen), etc, etc. Got tired of it, went back to 14.04
<valorie> for those who prefer Plasma 4, or need a lot of stability, that's why we have LTS
<valorie> and it's supported for 5 years
<valorie> gunndawg: are you using nvidia?
<gunndawg> valorie: Yes
<Etriaph> I've had nothing but a good experience so far.  The one bug that's been in dolphin for a while is still getting me down, but other than that.
<sithlord48> yeah ms.sith made me put 14.04 back on her laptop.. it was laggy
<valorie> seems like most of the problems reported come down to nvidia
<gunndawg> valorie: Then I suppose I fell under that same umbrella then. I'll give it time and try it again. For now 14.04 runs like a dream
<sithlord48> i have had good results on my other machines. they are all amd. hers in intel gpu
<valorie> it is a pity dolphin isn't ported yet, I agree
<Etriaph> I have an Nvidia 750 GTX, no issues.
<sithlord48> yeah dolphin is gonna be very nice when it makes it to KF5
<Etriaph> valorie: Still can't save a place!  :(
<valorie> the next applications release will probably fix that
 * Etriaph eagerly awaits it.
<valorie> I do miss that feature, yes
<gunndawg> Etriaph: I'm running an Nvidia 760GTX and like I said sometimes I would boot and only a black screen and cursor, nothing else. Othertimes plasma would just crash, flash the screen and get the bug splat prompt. Once in a while would be fine, but this was happening hourly
<valorie> I've not checked the bug reports about that though
<valorie> have you, Etriaph?
<Etriaph> valorie: It's a low-priority but in launchpad.
<valorie> gunndawg: that sounds grim
<Etriaph> s/but/bug
<Etriaph> And it's confirmed and outstanding
<Etriaph> But Dolphin in this release is still KDE4
<valorie> well, I would check bko - it isn't a Kubuntu problem
<valorie> it is a KDE problem
<Etriaph> I'm assuming it's affecting those running Plasma 4 still
<gunndawg> valorie: No big deal. I'm happy on 14.04 for the moment and will give 15.04 time to mature and try it again :)
<valorie> right
<valorie> we have lots of time before the next LTS to polish, polish, polish
<gunndawg> indeed
<valorie> help is always welcome
<sithlord48> i have a strange problem with gwenview right now.. when i open an image it opens but the title bar for gwen view spans the entire screen
<gunndawg> valorie: infact if this clues you into anything. One thing that would crash plama is simply dragging a program icon to the panel menu to create a shortcut. 100% of the time, bug splat
<Etriaph> valorie: Let me see if bko has a bug for this.
<valorie> sithlord48: unfortunately I do not see a gwenview chan, so you might check in #kde-devel
<valorie> when the europeans are awake
<valorie> gunndawg: that isn't supported in Plasma 5
<gunndawg> valorie: define "supported" because the icons would show up in the panel, only after plasma5 crashed first
<valorie> it's sort of hard to figure out, but you right-click on the icon/tab in the panel, and say "use launcher" or some such
<gunndawg> so drag icon to panel, let Plasma5 crash, once its back up, icon is there as intended
<valorie> lol
<valorie> bizarre
<valorie> it never crashes with the right-click method
<valorie> but it took me awhile to figure it out
<gunndawg> valorie: I was never aware of a right-click method. I'll try it once I am brave enough to try 15.04 again
<valorie> gunndawg: I think it's new
<valorie> I've not seen it before either
<gunndawg> valorie: fair enough
<Etriaph> Oh, I guess that's never been logged on bko.
<Etriaph> Doing that now.
<pandark> ok thanks valorie  blubber
<valorie> Etriaph: be sure to link your report to the launchpad one
<valorie> bizarre that it's not on bko
<valorie> pandark: when you do run across bugs, *please* report them
<valorie> we rely on our faithful users to contribute that way
<gunndawg> valorie: as I brought up before. I'd be happy to report bugs but too often its not a bug but my own misunderstanding, heh
<valorie> well, that's why it's good to chew them over in here
<gunndawg> as I do :)
<valorie> or even in #kubuntu-devel, if they are tricky
<valorie> sometimes hard to know what packagename to file them against
<sithlord48> cool it worked :D
<Etriaph> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346928
<ubottu> KDE bug 346928 in panels: places "New Places Not Saved" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<Etriaph> Seem simple enough as a bug description?
<Etriaph> bbiab
<valorie> Etriaph: I will test, and confirm there
<valorie> thank you
<Etriaph> np
<MobileRoey> hi!!
<MobileRoey> Hi
<MobileRoey> with SDDM ,
<MobileRoey>  I get this screen that lets me specify the environment (KDE, XFCE ,FVWM, etc.) but there's no username/password field
<MobileRoey> How do I resolve this?
<Etriaph> The user list is visual
<Etriaph> You should be able to click the user you want to login as.
<Etriaph> Oh, not online.
<thelionroars> Wallet problems after upgrade to 15.04 :( I can open the wallet so I know I am using the correct password, but I keep getting an error 'possible incorrect password' when trying to use the wizard to transfer to the new plasma version. I had no problems at all using the wizard on updating my other device. If anyone can suggest a solution please feel free to highlight me. Cheers
<stdin[]> Hallo, does anyone know of a way to toggle font anti aliasing without opening systemsettings again and again
<stdin[]> where's that config stored? could make a little script to toggle the value
<N3X15> thelionroars, there are lots of issues with 15.04.  You're best off just filing a bug report.
<thelionroars> ok. In the meantime I'll see if I can recover the passwords from the wallet manually using the interface
<N3X15> Make a backup, just in case.
<thelionroars> good thinking 99
<alvin> So, the systray issues. Will they be resolved, or do we report each appliation separately? (In this case I start several applications automatically at login. KeepassX, owncloud-client and quasselclient. All aplications are set to start minimized. None do since the update to plasma5. Bug in plasma5 or in every separate application?)
<N3X15> alvin, likely the former.  File a bug report.
<N3X15> I know KeePass, for one, uses GTK, and it's probably the GTK support in KDE screwing up
<alvin> N3X15: No, it's KeePassX. Doesn't it use Qt?
<alvin> yes, depends libqtcore4
<N3X15> Ah, I use KeePass2.
<alvin> I'm waiting patiently for KeePassX 2.0 :-)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: looks like it... sun is coming out
<keithzg> Well damn, that's annoying. Upgraded one of my desktops to 15.04, now I no longer have VTs. But systemctl --failed claims nothing's gone wrong, so I'm at a bit of a loss.
<hyper_ch> VTs?
<lordievader> Virtual Terminal, TTY ;)
<hyper_ch> you mean like ctrl-shift-F2?
<keithzg> more like ctrl-alt-F#, but yeah
<hyper_ch> works fine
<hyper_ch> well, F7 will take you to teh normal gui
<keithzg> Well I wasn't expecting it was *universal*, hell they still work on my laptop also running 15.04.
<keithzg> But ctl+alt+F1 through F6 all just gets to a blank screen for me now on my desktop.
 * hyper_ch thinks you're doing it wrong
<keithzg> heh
<hyper_ch> tried rebooting after upgrading?
<hyper_ch> also, my annoying bug list for 15.04 has grown to 15 meanwhile
<keithzg> I've rebooted more than once at this point, in part because of this, in part because I installed fglrx-update because the standard fglrx was now getting *really* bad performance in The Talos Principle compared to 14.10.
<hyper_ch> I don't even know what gflrx is good for
<keithzg> fglrx is the AMD proprietary drivers.
<keithzg> So, good for gaming if you have a modern AMD graphics card, is what it's good for.
<hyper_ch> ah.... haven't used AMD for a long time
<keithzg> I strongly suspect the problem is, or is at least involved with, systemd
<alvin> blank screen on TTY's? Wouldn't that be missing KMS support?
<keithzg> since VTs are now spawned on-demand when running under systemd
<keithzg> alvin: Yeah, maybe. Weird though, since again, it worked fine under 14.10. It's not like my card is new enough to be that unsuported (it's 3 years or so old now)
<alvin> Lol, yes. Having an 'older' card usually works better. I took my nVidia card out of my desktop, because I needed to boot twice every time (grub -> blank screen, reboot -> grub, normal boot)
<alvin> Have you tried the open source driver? They are usually better at this sort of thing.
<keithzg> alvin: Not a valid option, it doesn't perform nearly well enough yet with my card to play modern games.
<keithzg> And, again, all this worked fine in 14.10 :(
<alvin> Fair enough. That's usually the case.
<alvin> I don't use AMD because of their bad BSD support, but isn't the situation in Linux getting better? For the open source driver I mean.
<keithzg> Oh, indeed, the open source driver is actually very solid these days.
<keithzg> The only place it lags behind is performance.
<keithzg> And with truly older cards that's no longer even the case AFAIK.
<keithzg> It's one of the reasons I went with AMD for this build; I figure by the time AMD's official support starts to flag, or maybe well before then, the open source driver will have caught up.
<keithzg> And it's always WAY less hassle to go with the non-binary-blob drivers.
<keithzg> So what's the officially recommended way these days of disabling the fancy boot animations and just getting the actual text?
<lordievader> keithzg: Removing "splash quiet" doesn't work?
<keithzg> lordievader: Oh, don't get me wrong, that's exactly what I was going to go for. Just wasn't sure if removing those from /etc/default/grub was still the main recommended way, it's been so long since I last did so
<keithzg> Nice to know some things haven't changed :)
<yossarianuk> well - reinstalled system - 15.04 + 5.3 PPA (with nvidia) this time absolutely fine.
<keithzg> Uhhh . . . hmm. Now if I click on "restart" or "shut down" all I get is visual glitches, no actual buttons to choose from to confirm :(
<keithzg> At least the 30s timeout eventually kicks in. But that's . . . not convenient!
<keithzg> (to be specific: the screen blurs out and dims, except for the central area where the dialog is supposed to be, but no dialog appears)
<alvin> yes, removing 'splash' is still valid
<alvin> keithzg: Maybe you can find something in the new logs. journalctl
<soee> good morning
<cup`ocoffee> Good morning :)
<cup`ocoffee> I just had a problem on kde.org. I was not able to identify myself at userbase.kde.org with my openid from launchpad/ubuntu. Is that a known issue?
<keithzg> alvin: Yeah, the systemd journal was my next stop, first was confirming to myself that the opensource drivers work. And indeed, switching to them my VTs come back. So now, back to the proprietary drivers and to see what the logs say...
<alvin> Good old open source :-)
<yossarianuk> keithzg: did you get this after installing 5.3 on nvidia  h/w?
<yossarianuk> the problem with using the opensource nvidia drivers is it cuts openGL framerates by about 80%...
<yossarianuk> seems silly to spend good money on a card then unclock it by 80%..
<keithzg> yossarianuk: Got no nvidia HW left these days, got a bit pissed off with their strategy. I'm all Intel and AMD for graphics now.
<yossarianuk> also all free drivers lack opengl4.x support - meaning you simply cannot play the latest steam games.
<keithzg> AMD seems to get glitchy for me every second dist upgrade; NVIDIA would outright break for me (as in, no X11 at all) in some new way every single time :P
<yossarianuk> keithzg: ok - just sounded exactly the same as I had the day before which is why I asked.
<keithzg> yossarianuk: Yeah, that's unfortunately why I'm stuck with fglrx, been playing The Talos Principle and Dying Light, which are both very demanding games.
<yossarianuk> if you want good FPS in games for a not insane price you still need nvidia at the min unfortuntely
<yossarianuk> and their annoying driver.
<keithzg> Well, I got these cards (actually have them in two PCs) back about 3 years ago or so, and at the time in the mid-range it was solidly in AMD's favour.
<keithzg> They do seem to trade off every generation or two.
<keithzg> And considering how impossible NVIDIA has been making things for nouveau lately, I'm inclined to pay the premium to know I can reliably fall back on the FOSS drivers. But that is admittedly a bit just ideological.
 * keithzg is the kind of guy whose favourite podcast is Free As In Freedom, heh
<lordievader> The Radeon opensource driver is rather nice. If you don't play games.
 * keithzg laments how much slower systemd is to boot than upstart
<lordievader> It does?
<lordievader> Here it is the same or faster for as far as I know.
<keithzg> Well, in every system I've upgraded to 15.04 it does, yeah. My laptop for example (Chromebook Pixel, first gen) 15.04 starts up nearly instantaneously if I choose upstart, but takes an appreciable amount of time if I leave it at the default of using systemd.
<keithzg> And this desktop it's definitely *far* slower than it was before (and it's an i7 3770K, so it's not like it's slow hardware; it previously booted near instantaneously too, now is more like 20 seconds)
<lordievader> keithzg: systemd-analyze and 'systemd-analyze blame' ;)
<keithzg> lordievader: But I thought it was all supposed to Just Work :P
<keithzg> (thanks, I'll check that out. But seriously, systemd really doesn't feel as mature as upstart yet.)
<lordievader> It works, doesn't it?
<lordievader> Isn't systemd allmost as old as upstart?
<lordievader> Upstart is quite young itself ;)
<keithzg> Whoa, it took a total of 50 seconds? Yikes.
<keithzg> There is no way an i7 3770K should take that long . . . yeesh.
<keithzg> lordievader: Oh, they are indeed about the same age. But systemd aims to do FAR more, so is taking longer to mature.
<keithzg> There's a reason Google went for, and is sticking with, upstart for ChromeOS.
<lordievader> Fair enough.
<thelionroars> my desktop is also a 3770k, haven't experienced any slowness starting but I've definitely had occasional freezes where nothing much happens
<lordievader> keithzg: Do you run some kind of luks/lvm setup?
<thelionroars> the huge text/icons/windows with proprietary Nvidia driver are also annoying as hell
<keithzg> lordievader: Nopes, just a very bog standard single ext4 partition.
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> What is the output of 'systemd-analyze blame' anyhows?
<keithzg> lordievader: Top is "13.150s gpu-manager.service".
<lordievader> Now that is a service I never heared of...
<keithzg> How do I see the log for a specific service with systemd?
<lordievader> keithzg: journalctl -u <service>
<keithzg> lordievader: Thanks. Alas, not very helpful log output, just "systemd[1]: Starting Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes..." then "gpu-manager[964]: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file" four times and finishing with "systemd[1]: Started Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes." which is very poor grammer :P
<lordievader> Sounds a bit like a service that would be disabled on a box of mine.
<keithzg> General journalctl -b seems to be filled with a long section of ureadahead saying it's ignoring a relative path (pages and pages of this).
<keithzg> Still no clue why VTs aren't working. Arghhh!
<keithzg> (Well, other than that it involves the fglrx drivers)
<yossarianuk> keithzg: I had exactly the same thing (but with nvidia) - I 'solved' by re-installing.
<lordievader> It could very well be the kms alvin pointed out, those closed source drivers allways have a problem with kms.
<yossarianuk> i.e it took about a minute to boot the system (oddly after installing 5.3 - but that was not the cause) during boot I could just see black screen
<keithzg> lordievader: Weird though that it wasn't a problem with 14.10, though, wouldn't have expected such a regression. But I suppose it's quite possible.
<yossarianuk> and I could not access the tty's (i.e ctrl+alt+f2)
<yossarianuk> after reinstalling it was fine - also still fine after plasma 5.3 (which makes no sense)
<keithzg> yossarianuk: Reinstalled the drivers, or the distro itself? Hmm. Maybe time for me to run a purge+reinstall on the fglrx drivers.
<nikola_> how does device notifier learn about new hardware
<nikola_> it doesn't recognize my camera and I'd like to debug this
<nikola_> is there supposed to be a udev rule for this
<lordievader> nikola_: Likely through udev.
<yossarianuk> keithzg: reinstalled the distro.
<yossarianuk> keithzg: I actually blanked the driver - installed debian first then 15.04 kubuntu
<yossarianuk> do you have UEFI also ?
<keithzg> yossarianuk: Actually, on this install I'm *not* using UEFI . . . err, I think. I could be wrong, honestly, it's been a long time since I installed it.
<keithzg> IIRC I originally used UEFI, but then didn't when I reinstalled it shortly after setting it up, since the SSD I originally bought died in the first month.
<keithzg> Well, damn, a purge and reinstall fixed nothing.
<keithzg> it's 3AM where I live, though, so I think I'm going to give up for now, and lament my foolish desire to upgrade.
<keithzg> Although . . . hmm.
<keithzg> And yeah, upstart takes less than half the time to boot that systemd does.
<keithzg> Still no VTs, though, so it must be KMS issues with the AMD proprietary drivers. I'm throwing this problem into Tomorrow Keith's bucket, though, and going to sleep. G'night, y'all (and thanks for the help, lordievader, yossarianuk and alvin)
<alvin> Goodnight
<z4sk4> hi all, i am on kubuntu 15.04 and i have problems with backports wifi drivers... (i need stop network-manager to monitoring..)  but in my kubuntu 14.04 by default i have wifi drivers so... what is the packet that have default drivers?? if install ir will disapear the message of "[phy0]SIOCSIFFLAGS: Name not unique on network"?
<alvin> Is there a method to let owncloudclient stop complaining about the system tray?
<lordievader> keithzg: Sleep well.
<alvin> z4sk4: You backported wifi drivers for 15.04?
<z4sk4> alvin: i install backports 4.1 yeah, follow this: https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/packaging (only work for me make defconf-wifi, i i sleect all, nothing works)
<z4sk4> but the problem its that on kubuntu 14.04 i dont need to stop daemon of network-manager and on 15.04 yes...
<z4sk4> what its the common packet on ubuntu to wifi drivers? because by default on 14.04 i can see RTL chipset and on 15.04 no
<alvin> I'm having trouble understanding your sentences. You backported wifi drivers from kernel 4.1 to 3.19 and succeeded? Then you want to stop network-manager, but that doesn't work?
<z4sk4> alvin: NO, backports 4.1 is not for kernel 4.1 only is the version
<z4sk4> alvin: i install drivers of backports 4.1 on kernel 3.9
<z4sk4> alvin: i need to monitorin, so when i start the monitor on mon0 i have this: rtl8187 - [phy0]SIOCSIFFLAGS: Name not unique on network
<z4sk4> so i must stop network-manager to make ir work correctly
<z4sk4> and on kubunu 14.04 i havent got this problem, but in 14.04 i had default drivers wirelles + backports drivers
<alvin> Well, stopping network-manager is sudo systemctl stop network-manager.service
<z4sk4> BUT on 15.04 HAVENT got this default drivers, so i ask alvin what its the name of the packet for Normal wifi drivers
<alvin> It might not work though. I'm new to systemd, but I suspect that the service will only stop if no other daemons depend on it.
<z4sk4> and alvin the problem to stop network-manager its maybe i am wired and need to scan wifi and i must diconect the wired,  and this is SO BAD
<alvin> You're not making sense to me. packet?
<z4sk4> i need to know the name of .deb on the repository of wifi drivers
<alvin> Ah, the package. That'll be linux-image-generic.
<davevanloo> greetings all, im trying to make a file executible.. but using the terminal nor the dolphin it just simply does not work.. even when sudo (ing) it in the terminal aka: chmod +x script.sh any idea as to why?
<hateball> davevanloo: define "does not work"
<lordievader> davevanloo: Does it have the shebang?
<hateball> as in, how have you come to the conclusion it is not executable
<davevanloo> when i execute it, it gives me acces denied.., when checking the file.. it did not make any changes to it
<hateball> Is the file located on a mountpoint that allows executable bit to be sit?
<hateball> s/sit/set/
<davevanloo> its mounted to /media/<user>/-->mounted
<hateball> and you're trying to launch it how? by typing full path?
<s_20> what file system type is that?
<davevanloo> NTFS :(
<s_20> there you go.
<davevanloo> mhmm, any way i would be able to execute a SH script in there then? i used to be able to quite a while ago.
<alvin> davevanloo: Is 'noexec' set on that mount? (check the output of 'mount')
<hateball> iirc isnt everything on ntfs marked as executable when mounted?
<hateball> by default, that is
<s_20> davevanloo: if it's just about a shellscript you might as well just do "sh /media/foo/bar"
<alvin> You might try running it with '/bin/sh script.sh'
<davevanloo> i have several drives, give me a moment to check the correct one so i can look it up in the output of mount
<alvin> 'several drives' is an understatement since the switch to systemd :-)
<davevanloo> rofl
<davevanloo> /dev/sda1 on /media/dave/Data type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) i do not think it has noexec
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I got a new wlan dongle, of which there are several revisions, and I'd like to find out which one I got. lshw and lsusb are telling me different things, none of which include the version number.
<bennypr0fane> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<s_20> davevanloo: just guessing here, i might be very wrong, but i think you'd need to explcitly set a mount flag for *all* files to be executable, POSIX flags like +x probably don't work as expected
<bennypr0fane> It's a T-Link TL-WN822N
<alvin> I'm reading about that 'default_permissions' option in 'man fuse'. The ntfs-3g manual says that files are executable by default
<bennypr0fane> no, TP-Link, sorry
<davevanloo> s_20: how would i go and do that then? :#
<s_20> davevanloo: i'm at work, but i reckon there's a specific flag you can pass to mount
<davevanloo> roger, im reading the forums a bit.. and i might be able to sudo sh /path/to/file trying it now
<alvin> bennypr0fane: It's possible that the hardware does not know its version number, but you do know what chip is used. Find the differences between the versions, and find out that way what adapter you have.
<s_20> davevanloo: also, do you really need root priviliges to run that shellscript?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<davevanloo> not really lol
<davevanloo> its the moodbar script for amarock :P
<bennypr0fane> alvin: how do I find out which chip is used in the versions I don't have?
<alvin> The internet I suppose. TP-Link's documentation if you're lucky.
<alvin> davevanloo: Try getfacl on that file to see the NTFS permissions
<davevanloo> permissions are: user: RW owner dave aswel as group rest is blanq
<edwin__> BluesKaj, howdy
<alvin> Hmmm, that might be it. ntfs-3g says "By default, files and directories are owned by the effective user and group of the mounting process, and everybody has full read, write, execution and..." but maybe ACL's are important too.
<BluesKaj> hi ejay
<davevanloo> mhmm..
<lordievader> davevanloo: No execute right?
<lordievader> rights*
<davevanloo> indeed, getting acces denied
<bennypr0fane> found it: http://www.tp-link.com/at/Article/?id=46
<davevanloo> lordievader: on NTFS file system, trying to run amarock moodbar script
<bennypr0fane> it actually was on the back of the device, stupid (or rather blind,because I had checked that) me
<lordievader> davevanloo: I was talking about the getfacl output ;)
<jittu> any one is there
<lordievader> jittu: See /names
<davevanloo> lordievader: noexec was not in the output
<lordievader> davevanloo: Could you pastebin the output?
<davevanloo> it seems now to.. dont know what i did.. the script runs.., i am just needing to properly install gstreamer plugins..
<jittu> hay i want some help about kubuntu
<lordievader> !ask | jittu
<ubottu> jittu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<davevanloo> lordievader: pastebin: http://pastebin.com/g6k0f0FG
<jittu> i just want to know how to login as root
<lordievader> jittu: Why?
<lordievader> The base of Ubuntu is build around not logging in as root.
<jittu> i installed kubuntu in my laptop
<lordievader> davevanloo: No execute permissions ;)
<davevanloo> hehe :P
<davevanloo> lordievader: would you know how to fix it?
<lordievader> davevanloo: Change permissions, forgot if NTFS supports this...
<davevanloo> chmod does not work..
<jittu> can any one tell me ..how php my admin and my sql are install in kubuntu
<lordievader> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.2.12-2 (vivid), package size 3721 kB, installed size 23877 kB
<jittu> yes but how to install
<lordievader> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.24-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 116 kB
<lordievader> jittu: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin mysql-server
<davevanloo> however i did manager to execute sh moodbar.sh to properly run it.. atleast my problem is fixed that way sort off..
<jittu> E: Unable to locate package phpmyadmin E: Unable to locate package mysql-server
<lordievader> !info mysql-server vivid
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.24-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 116 kB
<lordievader> jittu: Wut? What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<jittu> i dont know
<lordievader> jittu: lsb_release -a
<jittu> whts this
<jittu> Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 11.10 Release:        11.10 Codename:       oneiric
<lordievader> Don't think Oneiric is supported anymore.
<lordievader> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alvin> Aha, a challenge :-)
<jittu> what i do
<alvin> Either upgrade or erase and install another version. Upgrading might take a long time. You'd have to run several upgrades after another depending on what version you want to end with.
<jittu> is possible or not
<alvin> davevanloo: You should be able to set the permissions with setfacl I believe. But it's not as easy as chmod.
<davevanloo> alvin: thank you.. i will def look into that
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane: which tp-link device are you using ? I have a wdr3600 router and the 8816 modem. and did you solvw your problem ?
<jittu> just tell me bro
<BluesKaj> jittu:  install a newer versin , 11.10 stands for the year and the month it's released , the latest kubuntu is 15.04 released a week ago
<BluesKaj> versin=version
<Zerkalerka> new kubuntu is nice
<Zerkalerka> :D
<jittu> ok thanku so much bro
<BluesKaj> jittu:  it's ok you don't have to call me " bro "
<jittu> why
<disa> just installed kubuntu 15.04, and cannot figure out how to set up a VPN connection
<jittu> i din't get you .....
 * bip Back!
<BluesKaj> disa:  which vpn protocol ?
<BluesKaj> openvpn or....?
<disa> BluesKaj: pptp
<disa> BluesKaj: i am told to use network-manager but i dont even know how to use that
<disa> BluesKaj: do I need to install a gui frontend to Network Manager?
<disa> BluesKaj: I see that packages network-manager and network-manager-pptp are installed
<disa> I tried to install network-manager-kde but that failed (no candidate)
<BluesKaj> disa:  network-manager-pptp should be installed by default, but check your software center/package manager
<BluesKaj> disa:  network manager for kubuntu is installed by default already
<disa> BluesKaj: how do I start the user interface to set up the connection?
<BluesKaj> disa:  you will need the vpn server info from the remote server, most likely a username and password
<disa> BluesKaj: sure, but what do I do on this end? where do I enter this info?
<BluesKaj> usually  a shell script with an sh file extension provided by the server
<alvin> disa: click in the system tray on the 'Networks' item, and then the configure button
<alvin> Somewhat related, what happened to the nm-tool application?
<BluesKaj> alvin:  do you mean configure network applications?
<alvin> (also related: pptp is not safe, but still popular. If that's your server, I'd try to switch to something more secure)
<alvin> BluesKaj: More or less. With nm-tool you could see some settings in the command line
<alvin> For example, what DNS server you are using and what network you're connected to.
<disa> alvin: when you say system tray, do you mean "System Settings" in the aplication manager?
<alvin> Since your DNS server is always 127.0.0.1 it's difficult to find out the real one.
<alvin> disa: No, I meant the system tray. Usually to be found in the right corner below, unless you moved it.
<alvin> Actually, putting this in System Settings wouldn't be a bad idea.
<disa> alvin: that seems to be my problem: no system tray
<alvin> disa: That's another problem, yes :-) Let's restore it then. It's just a widget. Add it somewhere.
<disa> ok oops plasma crashed
<BluesKaj> disa:  most vpns provide a script to run the vpn connection on your vpn client and network-manager , does your server have a support tutorial ?
<disa> BluesKaj: server has a page on how to connect using Network Manager, but I could not fing how to open the gui to input server info
<BluesKaj> disa:  run sudo service network-manager-pptp start in the konsole
<BluesKaj> but you probly need to download or create a script
<disa> thanks all. I think I have managed to open the correct interface
<disa> the problem was that there was no Networks icon in the system panel
<BluesKaj> ??
<BluesKaj> should be there by defauilt
<disa> no idea how it happened
<BluesKaj> ok
<disa> I think I should reboot now. I will come back if I have further problems :-)
<tron71> Hi
<tron71> I'm facing this very annoying bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343673
<ubottu> KDE bug 343673 in general "KDEInit could not launch </usr/bin/kate>" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<tron71> I see that it is fixed in kde applications 15.04
<tron71> are there any plans to provide a version of kde applications 15.04 for Kubuntu?
<tron71> because that bug makes Kate almost impossible to use...
<tron71> it's usable only with a single file ;)
<BluesKaj> tron71:  are you running 15.04?
<tron71> BluesKaj: yes, I do run 15.04, but it does not seem to provide kde applications 15.04
<tron71> if I understand correctly
<tron71> the two versions are unrelated, aren't they?
<BluesKaj> tron71:  one kate app at a time seems to be the bug I see
<daum> hey guys - i'm on 14.04 and noticed that the 15.04 ones are out...but my muon updater isn't showing it as an option any idea why?
<BluesKaj> plasma 4 is supposedly supposed to integrate with plasma 5 , but there are problems tron71
<BluesKaj> daum:  probly because the updater is set to notify LTS releases only
<daum> BluesKaj, isn't 14.04 a LTS?
<daum> ohhh
<daum> i see what you mean
<daum> 15 isn't
<BluesKaj> exactly
<tron71> BluesKaj: can you reproduce the bug? The bug is also present in the live version of kubuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> tron71:  yes, many times :/
<BluesKaj> I just complained about in the devel chat
<tron71> #kubuntu-devel?
<BluesKaj> yup
<tron71> I've just joined the channel
<tron71> has anyone answered yet? (I don't know how to retrieve previous messages after joining a channel)
<BluesKaj> tron71:  go ahead and mention the bug ...i complain there a lot so I think they don't pay much attention anymore (to my compaints)
<alvin> ssh server -> no problem (public key authentication), but stp://server in Dolphin? -> The host key for this server was not found, but another type of key exists. An attacker might change the default server key to confuse your client into thinking the key does not exists. Please contact your system administrator."
<alvin> This goes for every SSH connection. No trouble at all using the shell, but Dolphin gives this message for every server I've tried.
<BluesKaj> alvin:  yup I can ssh without a problem from the konsole, but not with the network folder option in dolphin
<BluesKaj> I get the same notice
<alvin> Found it bug 1450085
<ubottu> bug 1450085 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "kio_sftp can't connect to hosts after OpenSSH 6 has cached their ECDSA key" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450085
<alvin> I'm starting to question the wisdom of fixed release dates again.
<BluesKaj> alvin:  if it's any compensation, fish works
<alvin> I don't like to use fish if I can help it, but ok. It's a workaround. Although I don't intend to change my > 100 SFTP links  in remote:/
<lordievader> alvin: scp? rsync?
<Roey> good morning all! o/
<lordievader> Hey Roey
<Roey> So good news!  I got my system booting by (1) running btrfs-zero-log on /dev/sda (my booting/root/home BTRFS volume)
<Roey> (2) booting Kubuntu in runlevel 3 (because SDDM seems to be having issues)
<alvin> lordievader: rsync over ssh and scp, and sftp and ssh are all working perfectly in a shell. It's Dolphin that doesn't want it.
<Roey> (3) right now, at this point, I have everything working except X
<Roey> (background: I had upgraded from 14.10 -> 15.04)
<lordievader> Roey: With systemd runlevels no longer exist ;)
<Roey> right
<Roey> lordievader:  I did linux 3
<Roey> at GRUB
<Roey> and it worked.
<Roey> linux text 3 --
<Roey> How do I make this permanent?
<Roey> as in, I want it to start up without X
<Roey> also, is it not correct to start an X session with startx anymore?
<Roey> it has to be sddm or lightdm?
<Roey> lordievader:  ^
<lordievader> The 3 is likely ignored. 'text' puts (Ubuntu) in text mode.
<lordievader> Roey: Edit /etc/default/grub
<Roey> lordievader:  I've tried "text" by itself and while it showed me all the text of bootup, it still tried to start X.
<Roey> lordievader:  ok, I'll edit /etc/default/grub.
<lordievader> Disable sddm in systemd?
<Roey> how ?
<Roey> systemctl disable sddm??
<Roey> and how do I start X from a console?
<alvin> I'm not sure if systemctl disable actually helps if there's another .service that depends on it
<lordievader> Roey: sudo systemctl disable sddm, yes.
<lordievader> Are there any systemd optimization guides out there?
<hyper_ch> is there a way to have icons not turn grey in the taskbar when they're inactive? using task-icon only taskbar and having it all greyed out makes it hard to see the application you want to reactivate
<Roey> lordievader:  <ohsix> there's the systemd-analyze man page :p
<Roey> <ohsix> no big knobs, really; you find out what sucks and fix it
<Roey> from #systemd
<lordievader> Roey: Yeah, I was talking a bit deeper ;)
<Roey> lordievader:  yeah figured as much :)
<Roey> btw where in /etc/default/grub does it let you specify booting without X?
<Roey> is it just GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"?>
<Roey> er
<Roey> ="Text"?
<Roey> and GRUB_TERMINAL=console ?
<Roey> (that's not X I don't think)
<lordievader> CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<lordievader> Or something...
 * lordievader rarely uses /etc/default/grub
<Roey> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text" is what I have
<Roey> and it seems to get ignored
<Roey> on the other hand, I have a /etc/default/grub from anothe rsystem which DOES seem to work
<Roey> and the differences between the two files aren't that apparent
<lordievader> Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg after you ran update-grub2?
<Roey> it's 544 lines long though!
<Roey> lordievader:  before I post the file, I do want to stress that I am more interested in getting SDDM to run correctly
<Roey> on bootup, if I boot up to X,
<lordievader> Fix X ;)
<Roey> then SDDM shows, I see a button for rebooting/power, and a combo box for picking the session type, but no fields for username/password
<lordievader> That sounds like a problem with SDDM, not X.
<Roey> hey there
<Roey> when I start Kubuntu 15.04, I get to SDDM, and I see a combobox letting me choose among environments (fvwm, xfce, Plasma, etc.) -- but nothing else.  No fields for username/password.  What gives?
<BluesKaj> maybe it will give the fields once you choose a DE, Roey
<Roey> I did
<Roey> nothing happens.
<Roey> I don't see /anything/ there besides the combobox on the left, and the power off/reset buttons on the right.
<BluesKaj> Roey, then drop to a tty/vt and instll lightdm , it might work for you
<Finetundra> hello folks, how would I swap alsa for pulse audio?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  lightdm gives me an error when I try to start it, and it only runs as sudo for some reason.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I don't get it though; I tried booting with Linux Mint 17 and it's fine.
<Roey> And I think it also uses SDDM.
<Roey> Linux MINT 17 KDE
<BluesKaj> you don't pulse rides on top of alsa as a sound server Finetundra ,but can purge pulse if you want leaving alsa as your default
<Roey> Finetundra:  they're different layers of the sound stack, they complement each other, not replace.
<Finetundra> is pulse installed by default?
<BluesKaj> Finetundra, yes
<Finetundra> would it count as a mixer?
<BluesKaj> it has a mixer option as does alsa
<Finetundra> ok, thats what I needed to know. thanks
<BluesKaj> but pulse allows simultaneous sound sources to be played/streames
<Guest91910> Hallo
<BluesKaj> Hi Guest91910
<wldcordeiro> For OpenGL 3.1 which renderer is better? GLX?
<sithlord48> i honestly have not noticed a difference between EGL or GLX (provided EGL is supported by your hardware)
<wldcordeiro> sithlord48: I keep getting weird compositor crashes right now where my windows stay but they lose their decorations and animations stop working using 3.1 and GLX so I was wondering if there was a difference.
<sithlord48> try egl see if its better for your hardware.. maybe those animations dont work correctly on open gl 3.1
<wldcordeiro> sithlord48: I wasn't having issues when I was on kde 5.2 but the 5.3 update has been causing the plasma crashes.
<sithlord48> do you have a properity video driver ? that is usually the cause of such problems . i have also heard nvidia cards may have issues.
<wldcordeiro> No I'm using the recommended one.
<wldcordeiro> x.org X driver for amd
<wldcordeiro> would fglrx be better?
<sithlord48> i doubt it
<sithlord48> i have not had any issues wiht effects on plasma 5.3 here and amd open driver
<sithlord48> maybe its the effect or decoration your using ?
<Zerkalerka> can I upgrade from 5.2 to 5.3?
<Zerkalerka> shouldn't say can I.. should ask where can I get the deb files for 5.3
<Zerkalerka> or must I build from srC?
<sithlord48> sure you can just add the kubuntu backports ppa
<sithlord48> Zerkalerka: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<Zerkalerka> nice, I shall install now
<sithlord48> just need to add that repo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports    then update your package list and you will have updates
<Zerkalerka> yeah then apt-get upgrade
<Zerkalerka> and should install right
<sithlord48> yup
<sithlord48> iirc after adding the ppa i had 82 updates
<Zerkalerka> 72
<Zerkalerka> for moi
<Zerkalerka> you ever get that error popping up about ttf-msconf fonts? or something like that.. even after I purge it pops up once a day lol
<Zerkalerka> on 15.04
<sithlord48> nope
<Zerkalerka> ah strange
<Zerkalerka> alright I installed
<Zerkalerka> gonna do a quick reboot
<Zerkalerka> brb
<Zerkalerka> sithlord48: well that wasn't fun lol
<sithlord48> ?
<Zerkalerka> kwin desktop was always crashing and as soon as plasma would load it would just be frozen and couldn't do anything lol
<sithlord48> odd.
<Zerkalerka> i purged the ppa, reloaded it then did apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && apt-get dist upgrade
<Zerkalerka> and now I am back on fine
<sithlord48> intresting... what kind of video card are you using?
<Zerkalerka> nvidia 840m
<genii> I would guess hybrid Intel/NVidia
<Zerkalerka> i have the latest kernel installed.. and I always get an error booting up
<Zerkalerka> yeah
<sithlord48> ahh i heard nvidia was having issues with plasma 5 some times
<Zerkalerka> hybrids suck
<Zerkalerka> ah that error popped up
<Zerkalerka> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<sithlord48> oh you need to prolly re run that . it fetches stuff from teh web.
<genii> I would try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Zerkalerka> yeah just did that
<Zerkalerka> its going now
<Zerkalerka> They changed a bunch of icons in the menu I noticed.
<sithlord48> its your icon theme
<Zerkalerka> ah makes sense
<Zerkalerka> any good place to look for new plasma themes?
<MoonUnit`> settings/workspace theme/desktop theme then click  get new themes.
<MoonUnit`> basicly a kde frontend for http://kde-look.org/
<MoonUnit`> many of the settings in kde settings will have a button to browse for new downloadable bits.
<Roey> hey is Kubuntu 15.10 going to use Snappy instead of .debs ?
<Zerkalerka> sithlord4:  http://gyazo.com/fb71953524aa184b32a03abb818be0b6
<sithlord4> Zerkalerka: its a failure of that installer .. maybe you should remove those fonts.
<Zerkalerka> yeah I had them removed the entire time and always had that, then just installed them again and still pops up :(
<Zerkalerka> Anyone know how to disable the splash screen on startup so I can watch systemd going at it instead
<MoonUnit`> remove quiet splash from /etc/default/grub then run sudo update-grub
<Zerkalerka> ty
<Euvius> Is there any way to see my tray icons again, besides these new general ones
<Euvius> most of my app tray icons are now missing since switching to Plasma 5
<soee> Euvius: you might want to install sqni-qt:i386
<Euvius> im on 64 bit
<soee> so skype and owncloud will work, but others might missing anyway
<Euvius> should i get 686
<soee> Euvius: doesnt matter you need i386
<Euvius> ok
<soee> Euvius: you might want to read http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<Euvius> ok thanks
<Fleck> http://imgur.com/RbF38Mi << seems like many KDE apps have problems with kio... gwenview also in the list, can't use browse after upgrade to KDE Plasma...
<Fleck> ideas?
<rattking> hey all, does anyone here have kontact talking to office365? I use to have this working with davmail and now it does not and I dont know what changed.. probably something server side..
<arunce> Hi, I can't restart the plasmashell with composite effects. (compositor is enabled and working with windows and other stuff.). The only solution is to logout and login. Any ideas besides logout/login?
<soee_> arunce: restart how ? through cli ?
<arunce> soee_: yes
<arunce> soee_: and not only, after shift+ctrl+f12 composite won't work for plasma
<soee_> on propriety drivers or noveau ?
<arunce> nvidia drivers
<arunce> but it's working for everything else, like windows, desktop effects
<arunce> also, going for plasma 5.3 of kubuntu/backports didn't solve anything
<arunce> the samething happens with radeon
<soee_> with opengl 3.1 ?
<arunce> soee: with both opengl
<arunce> soee: Maybe I need to restart after choosing opengl 3.1. I didn't try that yet.
<trew> ok i try now Kubuntu 15.04 on virtual box and this so awesome!
<soee> ":)
<trew> thank you devlopers
<arunce> brb
<trew> i have PPA with KDE 4 on real machine but it's crash all the time
<soee> trew: and waht system with KDE4 ?
<trew> kubuntu
<soee> KDE4 should be stable
<trew> soee: it's very very very not
<trew> the desktop crash on start and what i get it's only background black
<trew>  the desktop crash on start and what i get it's only background black
<trew> I did not understand why it released the next version if it is so unstable
<arunce> soee: it's the same.
<lyonsb> Hi, I installed Kubuntu 15.04 on an X200 Tablet laptop, and the Wacom Penabled tablet screen isn't responding to pen input.  Also dmesg | grep input isn't showing the Wacom tablet, and xsetwacom --list devices isn't showing anything.
<lyonsb> I tried moving the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file out of that directory (to see if it was blocking a necessary module) to no effect.
<lyonsb> I had Debian Jessie on it previously, and have also tested with a Live CD in which the pen worked perfectly.
<lyonsb> Internet searches have not helped yet.
<morgan_> id just like to say - the latest updates tonight have completely fixed issues I was having with Nvidia + 15.04 + Plasma5.3 PPA
<morgan_> desktop running very smoothly now.
<[Relic]> will I have to redo all my settings and layout if I upgrade 14.10 to 15.04?
<jkirby> 15.04 is not really ready for prime-time. My 14.10 worked great. 15.04 has all sorts of issues. For example, half the time it will not restart. Sometimes when I am able to restart, wallpapers and desktop setting do not stick.
<jkirby> But I have hope :
<jkirby> [relic] YES
<jkirby> I probably should have waited a couple of months before upgrading, but I am on 15.04, so not much I can do about that now.
<jkirby> Also upgraded to kernel 4; which seem quite solid for the most part.
<Chaser_> Was just upgrading my kubuntu 15.04 and the upgrade fails because systemd complaining about error initializing authority. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10957027/ .
<jkirby> Just be careful and make sure you are willing to handle the quirks for a while. Otherwise, I suggest sticking with 14.10 for a bit longer.
<jkirby> [Chaser_] Which kernel version?
<Chaser_> 15.04's default - 3.19.0-15-generic.
<jkirby> Maybe try kernel 4.0 and make sure it is the upstart kernel. I think upstart is required for systemd
<jkirby> Mine upgraded just fine. Only some minor quirks so far. It looks great.
<Chaser_> Are you on 15.04 ?
<jkirby> Yes
<jkirby> 15.04 with kernel 4
<Chaser_> ahh - too bleeding edge for me :)
<jkirby> Been running kernel 4 since its release; ran great with 14.10 and seems to be fine with 15.04
<jkirby> But there are issues with 15.40, so you may wish to wait just a skosh longer.
<jkirby> 15.04
<jkirby> Many widgets have not been ported yet. That was a bit of a downer
<Chaser_> couldn't resist plasma. I should have waited.
<jkirby> I suspect things will solidify quickly. Kubuntu FTW :)
<jkirby> I spent two years in Arch, so Kubuntu is like a dream.
<gunndawg> jkirby: didnt like Arch?
<jkirby> Yes, I loved it, but it required too much work. It was great in teaching me how Linux works.
<jkirby> I ended up messing myself up too much. Audio was always problematic. Kubuntu just works
<jkirby> Everything in Arch is manual.
<acz32> that's how i feel going from openbox to KDE
<jkirby> Right. I was a big XFCE4 fan under Arch. Loved the light weightness of XFCE, but I have plenty of RAM and plenty of cores, so KDE runs fine.
<jkirby> I ran Arch ARM on my Samsung Chromebook. With XFCE, it was quite impressive. KDE bogged it down so that is was barely usable.
<jkirby> Anyway, keep up the good work guys. Kubuntu is my OS of choice right now. All new releases have some bugs and I am sure they will get worked out.
<gunndawg> jkirby: agreed. I'm happy with 14.04 at the moment :)
<gunndawg> I"m currently trying to configure VIM for web development
<[Relic]> think I will wait a few more weeks then to upgrade
<Martin7738> Hi, I just installed kubuntu. Right after booting, I get the message "Please enter passphrase for disk TOSHIBA_MQ01ABD075 (cryptswap1) on none!" . Why is that necessary/asked, and what does it correspond to please ?
<Martin7738> (seems to be linked to the fact that the home directory is encrypted, but...)
#kubuntu 2015-05-01
<Fleck> http://imgur.com/RbF38Mi << seems like many KDE apps have problems with kio... gwenview also in the list, can't use browse after upgrade to KDE Plasma... ideas?
<dos> ping
<ahoneybun> I think this link should be in the channel topic somewhere http://everytimezone.com/
<codebrainz> hi. is it possible to downgrade plasma-desktop to kde-plasma-desktop on 15.04?
<Unit193> * Remove kde-standard, kde-full, kde-plasma-desktop and kde-plasma-netbook metapackages, kubuntu has its own meta packages
<codebrainz> Not sure if it matters, but I think I'm using Xubuntu
<codebrainz> I have a number of DEs installed, but I think the iso was for xubuntu originally
<Unit193> codebrainz: cat /var/log/installer/ (can't remember the file) will say.  But, what exactly is it you're looking for?
<codebrainz> when I was using 14.04 it had a different KDE, this new one is slick but it has some bugs that make it not usable for me, so I want to go back to the older KDE (4?)
<gunndawg> codebrainz: I agree, so I went back to 14.04
<codebrainz> can ubuntu downgrade?
<codebrainz> or you re-installed?
<Unit193> codebrainz: You can not downgrade, no.
<codebrainz> bummer. I've had this install since like 11.04
<gunndawg> codebrainz: creating backup images is wise
<Unit193> cat /var/log/installer/media-info  to know for sure when it was. :P
<codebrainz> neat. Xubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal"
<codebrainz> i think that's when I bought my SSD :)
<ahoneybun> cat /etc/lsb-release?
<codebrainz> me?
<est31> Hi there, I have some performance problems caused by plasma-desktop while idling: http://pasteboard.co/7Qkql9j.png
<est31> can anybody help?
<martin____> Hello! Is someone there?
<est31> yea, hi martin____!
<Zerkalerka> Hey guys, even after setting my external monitor from my laptop as primary.. I notice whenever I reboot windows default to open on my laptop screen vs external HDMI..is there somewhere to fix that?
<hhypest> Hey
<hhypest> Русские тут бывают?
<Unit193> !ru | hhypest
<ubottu> hhypest: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Etriaph> valorie: The dolphing bug I reported turned out to be a duplicate of this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345174
<ubottu> KDE bug 345174 in general "[kdelibs] [kdebase-dolphin] Added folders to left panel "Places" disappear" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<Etriaph> valorie: Fixed in 4.14.8 and 15.04.1
<Etriaph> Just have to wait for that to trickle down
<Etriaph> Also, if anyone has been a little annoyed at that bug in Dolphin, until a patch hits, you can still create a 'Places' entry.
<Etriaph> Workaround:  Create a 'Places' entry in an open dialog in any application but set it so it's not specific to that application and it'll be shown in Dolphin
<N3X15_> http://i.imgur.com/z4FaCkO.png I have a zombie locking up fuse, and even though it's sitting under init, it refuses to be reaped.  Any ideas how to resolve this beyond rebooting?
<Etriaph> The only thing you can try to do is kill the parent PID
<Etriaph> Looking at the parent, it looks like it might log you out though
<stdin[]> I have a loosely kubuntu question... so in systemsettings in kubuntu I can change font rendering settings, however in other ubuntu spins if I install systemsettings it's missing font and even qt theme options
<stdin[]> this seems to be a packaging issue, which 14.04 does not have
<stdin[]> (on 15.04)
<blubberbop> Plasma desktop is completely unresponsive, how can I restart it? Taskbar at bottom responds to neither mouse or whatever, doesn't update either (clock shows time of 3 hours ago).. In KDE4 I could plasma-desktop but that no longer appears to be working
<est31> interesting I have that too
<est31> cool thing this plasma-desktop
<Zerkalerka> blubberbop: what version of plasma do you have
<gunndawg> And this is why I went back to 14.04 after a few days of fussing with 15.04. Just not ready for my system I guess
<est31> it happened since 14.10
<stdin[]> Can someone with a 15.04 install of kubuntu tell me what package lets me config font rendering in systemsettings?
<espinaferoz> que de bueno por aqui???
<Unit193> !es | espinaferoz
<ubottu> espinaferoz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<espinaferoz> ok
<Etriaph> stdin[]: I think it's kde-base, but let me confirm.
<Etriaph> stdin[]: It's a package called systemsettings
<Etriaph> If you have it installed you can: sudo dpkg-query -L systemsettings
<stdin[]> I installed systemsettings and it has only two options: desktop behavior and network settings
<stdin[]> font/theme settings are not here, however when I install systemsettings in 14.04 they are there
<stdin[]> so there's a dep one would normally expect to be installed, not being
<Etriaph> Are you on 15.04 with the 5.3 PPA or 15.04 plain
<stdin[]> plain 15.04
<Etriaph> OK, my system is different from yours then.
<Etriaph> Things are fairly stable with the 5.3 PPA
<stdin[]> hmm
<Etriaph> I'm not recommending that you use it
<Etriaph> But it'd be interesting to see if it fixes the problem.
<Etriaph> I've never been without Font configuration since 15.04 beta.
<stdin[]> where's the ppa?
<Etriaph> The file you're looking for is /usr/share/kservices5/settings-appearance-font.desktop I would bet
<Etriaph> Look in that folder to see what you have there.
<Etriaph> Finding the PPA
<Etriaph> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<stdin[]> ya, that file is not there
<stdin[]> gonna add ppa
<Etriaph> I'll see if I can figure out which package provides it, give me a bit
<stdin[]> whatever it is, it totally needs to be re-added as a dep as without noone uses a non-kubuntu won't get font control in systemsettings
<Etriaph> stdin[]: Check this out: https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/plasma-desktop_4:5.2.0-1.html
<Etriaph> Look at the packages list.
<Etriaph> I'm assuming you have plasma-desktop installed, there are other packages there that may be of interest.
<Etriaph> libkfontinst5 libkfontinstui5 plasma-desktop-data in particular.
<stdin[]> i added the first two but not the third, will do
<stdin[]> none of those 3 are a systemsettings dep in vanilla 15.04
<stdin[]> the first two make sense if you're on a gtk desktop, but the third...
<stdin[]> (by make sense I mean, you'd already have control of that)
<Etriaph> Well it's a dep in Debian, I don't know how the packaging translates to Ubuntu.
<Etriaph> Have you tried reinstalling systemsettings?
<stdin[]> damnit
<stdin[]> ok so when i add plasma-desktop-data all of the missing systemsettings options are now here
<stdin[]> but if i open one
<stdin[]> the shared library was not found
<stdin[]> so more missing deps
<stdin[]> libkfontinst5 libkfontinstui5 plasma-desktop-data systemsettings installed
<Etriaph> So you see the options, but they are unusable?
<stdin[]> let me look at stderr
<stdin[]> Error loading plugin "kcm_fonts" "The shared library was not found."
<stdin[]> Plugin search paths are ("/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins", "/usr/bin")
<stdin[]> The environment variable QT_PLUGIN_PATH might be not correctly set
<stdin[]> Error loading plugin: "The shared library was not found."
<stdin[]> (i'm on the ppa now btw)
<Etriaph> Have you done a: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<stdin[]> just tried, 0 things to change
<stdin[]> soo, have to find the package that has kcm_fonts now...
<stdin[]> ugh it's in plasma-desktop
<stdin[]> WOW REALLY 164 packages jsut so I can change qt font rendering
<stdin[]> in 14.04 i only needed 5
<stdin[]> now I need a total of 200+ :-/
<Etriaph> Well it's updating many packages, but you were likely missing them.
<est31> perhaps a new qt version?
<N3X15_> 15.04 is just so broken.
<Etriaph> My 15.04 desktop is as stable as my KDE 4 desktop was in 14.04
<N3X15_> Apparently, you haven't tried changing themes.
<Etriaph> There were some bumps and bruises, but it was only for about 3 days during the beta.
<N3X15_> Breeze dark gives you a white-on-white taskbar, for instance.
<stdin[]> plasma 5 is misssing the oxygen settings for removing the side borders to a window :-/
<Etriaph> Not for me.
<N3X15_> Lucky you.  Lots of unanswered questions on askubuntu and the like
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/breeze_dark.png
<Etriaph> I did *not* upgrade though.
<stdin[]> my xfce and kde desktops looks the same lol i even use dolphin on both
<Etriaph> 15.04 is also considered "experimental"
<stdin[]> I wish Ubuntu just went annual
<stdin[]> 8 months is awkward
<N3X15_> http://i.imgur.com/Zn8HWF4.png @ Etriaph, and it's not experimental.  14.0x is LTS now
<Etriaph> I know that others are having issues.
<N3X15_> I upgraded, but also completely removed .kde and .config to rebuild my settings from scratch
<Etriaph> But my experience has been that it's working fairly well.
<stdin[]> AND FINALLY it works, I can control fonts
<Etriaph> stdin[]: Grats :D
<stdin[]> Only took 200 packages and 300MB
<stdin[]> to change 1 setting :-/
<muh2000> hi all
<Etriaph> I think you just needed to get updated versions of everything stdin[]
<muh2000> is there a way to start the upgrade process without having to type in the password?!?
<N3X15_> And my experience has been it's more broken than Redhat 7.
<Etriaph> stdin[]: Now do a sudo apt-get autoremove just to clean out anything that may still be around.
<Etriaph> N3X15_: You had me at RedHat
<stdin[]> Etriaph: no, you see in 14.04 the font control library was a standalone thing, now it's part of the plasma-desktop
<Etriaph> stdin[]: It's consolidation of concern, imo.  It's nice that the environment and the display server are working more closely together.
<Etriaph> I remember running KDE 1 back in the day, running my desktop with startx
<stdin[]> Etriaph: when they re org'd the packages tehy forgot about things like "what if a non-kde needs this"
<stdin[]> Most of the changes are good but some things mean you have to pull almost all of KDE just for a few simple qt settings
<Etriaph> My font settings affect anything run in Xorg that uses AA
<stdin[]> I run without AA, soooo shart on high res high dpi
<stdin[]> sharp*
<Etriaph> I use slight vertical RGB
<Etriaph> 1920x1080
<stdin[]> ya at 1080 i run full hint, at 2600 i run raw, no aa or hint, mm pixels
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/breeze_light.png Slight is a little easier to read than full I find
<stdin[]> ya that looks good
<Etriaph> I find full is a little much.
<stdin[]> the type of LCD has a big effect
<gunndawg> how do you adjust the RGB settings? I forgot
<Etriaph> RGB settings?
<Etriaph> stdin[]: LED 21" for me
<gunndawg> Meant to say AA, not RGB
<stdin[]> LED = LCD with LED backlight
<Etriaph> gunndawg: System Settings - Fonts
<N3X15_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/breeze/+bug/1415644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1415644 in breeze (Ubuntu) "Breeze Dark does not switch application menu/launcher to dark themes" [Undecided,New]
<Etriaph> stdin[]: And very crisp definition over HDMI
<N3X15_> Seems to be an issue with graphics drivers.  No workaround.
<stdin[]> AMD FINALLY MAKING GOOD DRIVERS
<stdin[]> The 280 and above are getting the next-gen ones
<Etriaph> I'm on Nvidia here, for others who may be having issues
<Etriaph> 750 GTX
<stdin[]> nvidia has great linux drivers, but only the closed ones
<stdin[]> closed = useless
<Etriaph> Well playing games on my Linux desktop is a blast.
<N3X15_> It's a  virtualbox having the issies.
<stdin[]> on amd you can play Metro/L4D2 on the open and closed ones :)
<N3X15_> *issues
<stdin[]> Linux has more games than console ayyyy lmao
<Etriaph> I play L4D2, CS:S, Half-Life 2, Don't Starve, Civ V, Borderlands 2
<Etriaph> Usually with better performance than Windows 7 :D
<N3X15_> Yeah, I'd like to switch to Linux someday, but I do a lot of windows development work.
<Etriaph> N3X15_: What kind of development?
<N3X15_> I wrote the plugin system for Kerbal Space Program, for instance.
<stdin[]> Windows in VMWare or KVM works perfectly
<stdin[]> Virtualbox is ok but useless at 3D
<Etriaph> N3X15_: Ah, that's interesting :D
<N3X15_> Yeah.  Don't have enough money for VMWare or I'd use it.
<Etriaph> I've done all kinds of development since I started in the late 90s
<Etriaph> Recently it's Ruby on Rails
<N3X15_> My current project is trying to integrate tup with CMake.
<N3X15_> It's not going well.
<N3X15_> Something causes it to turn into a unreapable zombie process and lock up fuse.
<stdin[]> best kde software: kdevelop, kate, dolphin
<N3X15_> I've been using atom lately.
<stdin[]> In a vim vs emacs argument I say i use kate and they get angry U NUB
<Etriaph> Kate, dolphin, Basket, Konsole, Yakuake, Krita, Kontact
<Etriaph> I use Choqok too, but it's kinda meh atm
<Etriaph> Sometimes I do prefer vi
<Etriaph> Emacs I haven't used in about 10 years.
<stdin[]> LXQt + kde software = yum
<stdin[]> For those who like very minimal desktops...
<N3X15_> Aaaand I figured out the issue with tup.  strcmp vs. strlen :V
<stdin[]> I always forget is strcmp stops at the null or continues comparing the rest of the array
<Etriaph> N3X15_: That tends to cause problems :D
<blubberbop> I'm on 15.04, updated as far as possible.. Plasma desktop is completely unresponsive, how can I restart it? Taskbar at bottom responds to neither mouse or whatever, doesn't update either (clock shows time of 3 hours ago).. In KDE4 I could plasma-desktop but that no longer appears to be working
<Etriaph> blubberbop: Kill the process 'startkde'
<Etriaph> It'll log you out.
<Etriaph> If you do: ps auxw | grep startkde
<Etriaph> The first process owned by root, kill that.
<stdin[]> blubberbop: what graphics driver? nouveau breaks on me
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I do not want to have to logout, then I can just as well reboot..  Isn't there (like with KDE4) a way to just restart plasma? kwin is very buggy as well and crashes regularly, but I can kwin_x11 --replace and continue working without reboot
<blubberbop> I'm looking for a non-reboot option here, and logging out is practically the same
<Etriaph> You can stop plasmashell and manually run it again
<blubberbop> I have an nvidia card, using an official nvidia driver
<Etriaph> As do I.
<blubberbop> By the way, not sure if its KDE or Kubuntu, but woah, it is VERY VERY unstable..  Worst distro version I've ever installed.. If I go CTRL-SHIFT-F1 to text console, then back, the entire screen is a complete mess with pieces of windows and images flying over eachother, and I have to reboot.. kwin crashes nearly always at login.. plasma freezes regularly.. Many of my stored settings are gone upon reboot, etc..
<blubberbop> Etriaph: How would I stop and start the plasma shell?
<blubberbop> Etriaph: ah, I fould "plasmashell"
<blubberbop> I can just kill that process and restart it?
<Etriaph> Yup
<Etriaph> Should be safe to do
<Etriaph> But if it's another process causing the unresponsive behavior that isn't plasmashell, you may experience it agian
<Etriaph> s/agian/again
<valorie> reading up, I notice that people are still using `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<valorie> much better to use `sudo apt full-upgrade` which will autoremove when necessary
<Etriaph> valorie: Ah, good tip
<valorie> it still sounds scary, but it works really well
<Etriaph> To make an omelet..
<Etriaph> Or omelette rather :D
<Etriaph> valorie: Did you see my messages about dolphin?
<Etriaph> valorie: I'd like to get you to test a workaround I've found, if you're up for it, not a crazy process.
<valorie> yes, also I got the emails from bko
<Etriaph> Just a matter of waiting for those patches to end up in the repos
<valorie> I read the workaround in the comments but didn't really understand what they are talking about
<Etriaph> valorie: If you create a 'Place' in an open file dialog and uncheck the box to only show in that application (whichever app you ran) it'll save globally and show up in dolphin
<Etriaph> So if you used Krita (which is what I used to do it) you can setup places in that app that show up in dolphin
<valorie> but *what* "open file dialog"?
<Etriaph> Run a KDE 4 app and select File -> Open
<valorie> like in Kate?
<Etriaph> The file selection dialog that opens
<Etriaph> I don't know if it'll work for kate, it's kf5
<Etriaph> dolphin is still kde 4
<valorie> right
<Etriaph> You could try it though
<valorie> maybe in ktorrent, I know that is kde4
<Etriaph> Yup, that's a good option
<Etriaph> Amarok too maybe, I think it's kde 4
<Etriaph> Yup, still kde 4 for amarok
<valorie> seems to have worked
<valorie> reopening dolphin, still there
<valorie> that would have saved me some time last weekend
<Etriaph> *nods* Me too, been aching to have that feature back.
<blubberbop> valorie: I upgraded 14.10 > 15.04 using muon, and well, I can recommend not upgrading that one.. The upgrade hung half way, I finished it with dpkg --configure -a, all appeared to finish correctly, I rebooted and had a dead machine, apparently due to systemd.. I needed to do a clean install to get something functional, though be it barely, because 15.04 so far has been the most unstable of all versions of kubuntu so far :( got a long long list of
<blubberbop> problems
<valorie> blubberbop: I did the same on two other systems and it went flawlessly
<valorie> this box got a clean install
<valorie> blubberbop: have you been filing bug reports?
<valorie> I have personally found it very stable on even my very old slow tiny netbook (atom)
<valorie> all I'm missing is a few of my old favorite plasmoids
<valorie> pastebin in particular
<valorie> but also weather
<blubberbop> valorie: I've lost 2 working days due to my naive thinking I could do an upgrade and continue working, even the clean reinstall has been hard to keep "up", so I've been a bit busy with keeping up with work, but tomorrow i'll file bugs for the issues I have
<Etriaph> valorie: amen on pastebin :D
<valorie> thank you, I appreciate that
<blubberbop> valorie: kwin crashes right after login, always.. plasma freezes regularly, but right now I know how to restart both of them without having to reboot or logout so thats okay
<Etriaph> blubberbop: Sounds like something strange went on with your install.
<Etriaph> blubberbop: Are you using the 5.3 ppa?
<blubberbop> valorie: Bigger issue though is sddm booting into a black screen.. gotta drop to text shell, then systemctl restart sddm.service like 10 times before I finally see the sddm login screen
<valorie> blubberbop: are you using nvidia?
<Etriaph> blubberbop: That's some of the behavior I had in beta 2
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I did a clean install, did not install any PPA yet.. IF there is a PPA that can make a safe upgrade to a newer KDE5, I'm ALL ears!
<valorie> blubberbop: please try `systemctl restore sddm` next time
<blubberbop> valorie: nvidia, yeah
<blubberbop> valorie: thanks, will try that
<valorie> nvidia seems cursed lately
<Etriaph> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<valorie> I feel lucky to have intel
<blubberbop> valorie: also, if I go to text console CTRL-ALT-F1, then back to KDE, my screen looks like a jigsaw puzzle nightmare of pieces of screens flowing over eachother, and I have to reboot to get it right
<Etriaph> Setup that PPA and do a: sudo apt-get full-upgrade (is that correct val?)
<valorie> the restore option fixed my b
<valorie> black screen issue
<valorie> sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> apt is the new apt-get
<valorie> hard to teach to your fingers for awhile though
<Etriaph> Also be sure to do: sudo apt update
<blubberbop> valorie: I always hated the - in apt-get (don't ask why).. so apt will be good for me
<Etriaph> After you setup the PPA
<valorie> right, update and then full-upgrade
<blubberbop> valorie: Etriaph: Just to be sure.. You guys are sure this will get me a better KDE? I Really don't want to have to reinstall my machine again :(
<valorie> it's been good for me
<Etriaph> No, not "sure"
<blubberbop> Also, I want my semi transparent plasma toolbars and stuff! I looked at the theme installer, only one, but I could install more, so i checked and I saw a lot of.. KDE4 themes.. I do take it those won't work on KDE5?
<Etriaph> But if you're encountering all of these issues, would you agree it likely can't be worse?
<valorie> blubberbop: very few people have had the bad experience you have had
<blubberbop> Etriaph: but "should"?
<valorie> I like Breeze Dark
<Etriaph> blubberbop: I'm on Nvidia, 15.04 with the 5.3 PPA and I've had 0 stability issues for the desktop.
<blubberbop> valorie: Reminds me: A friend of mine setup the wine ppa, and promptly could not instal wine. Even removing the ppa, he could not get wine to run
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Etriaph> I'm using stock wine, and it works fine for me.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I've had... many issues on the desltop...
<blubberbop> valorie: Oh I know, its just something that popped in my head
<valorie> I haven't used wine for years
 * valorie would rather drink the stuff
<Etriaph> bbiab, smoke break.
<blubberbop> so far I've seen system settings  like keybindings not being stored (reboot, and they're gone)
<valorie> blubberbop: I think you are not alone in that
<blubberbop> valorie: lol, yeah, I think he uses it for one specific program that has no good linux counterpart
<valorie> I've heard that same complaint in #kde
<blubberbop> valorie: Ah? So its not me
<valorie> sure, i understand why people need it
<blubberbop> valorie: I've also had issues with kwallet.. I setup the password, reboot, password not accepted.. damn
<valorie> I just have no useful input, as I'm not a user
<blubberbop> Also, sudo password spam, oh god
<valorie> I had that problem about 9 months ago, then somehow it was fixed
<valorie> kwallet I mean
<blubberbop> Whenever I do sudo something, sometimes I get this.. daemon that spams all over the place that I need to type the sudo password
<blubberbop> VERY anoying if you have like 20 shells open, and all of them go nuts
<valorie> are you using sudo rather than kdesudo?
<valorie> perhaps?
<valorie> if you are running a graphical application, it should always be kdesudo
<blubberbop> valorie: I havent had kwallet problems for years until 15.04.. I always used to go striaght for kubuntu alphas when they came out, never a problem, until KDE4.. then I waited for the official releases and that was good.. some defails here and there, but okay.. 15.04 official release, so far, has been a nightmare :(
<blubberbop> valorie: I always used sudo
<blubberbop> valorie: I don't want to have to go to a window for text stuff
<valorie> well, that can mess up permissions
<blubberbop> valorie: also, I use full encryption and my swap partition is encrypted as well
<valorie> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<valorie> woah
<valorie> hardcore
<blubberbop> valorie: actually, THAT is the thing being spammed.. About my swap password being required.. for what? And if I simply press enter, it just ignores whatever it was asking and continues...
<valorie> I haven't a clue there
<valorie> that sounds like a question for a #linux chan
<blubberbop> valorie: my laptop contains the keys to like 50 servers of 10 different customers, I don't want unauthorized people having any access whatsoever if this baby ever gets robbed..
<valorie> ah, got it
<blubberbop> I already used home directory encryption, but for safety, I thought, what the heck, lets encrypt all.. But now this spamming is driving me nuts
<valorie> dunno -- gotta go afk for a few
<blubberbop> trying your apt update.. lets see kde5.3! :D
 * Etriaph is back.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Quick other question.. You know if there are any semi transparent themes available for KDE5? IF I try to get more themes, I see KDE4 themes, and correct me if I am wrong, but I doubt those are compatible...
<blubberbop> Etriaph: upgrading to 5.3
<Etriaph> blubberbop: They do work, I have a few installed.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: They do? Cool! Installing those..
<Etriaph> Some have been ported to Plasma 5 now too.
<Etriaph> Caledonia is one of those.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I am looking for a semi transparent one.. transparency done right looks sweet and can be helpful actually
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I shoul be able to see KDE version with KDE window > help > about kde, right? I see there framework version 5.9.0, that cant be right?
<Etriaph> That's the correct version.
<Etriaph> Right click on the desktop, select Desktop Settings, if you see the 'Tweaks' module you're on our version.
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/volatile-5.3.png
<Etriaph> That's me using Volatile plasma theme
<Etriaph> Semi-translucent
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I don;t see the "Tweaks" option in the menu
<Etriaph> So you added the repo, did an update, then did an apt full-upgrade?
<Etriaph> You'll likely have to logout fyi :D
<blubberbop> Etriaph: okay, just did the apt full-upgrade and that crashed... crap
<Etriaph> Oy
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5people-data_5.8.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<blubberbop> Etriaph: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/libkpeople.mo', which is also in package libkpeople4 0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<Etriaph> Did you use sudo?
<Etriaph> sudo apt full-upgrade
<blubberbop> Now I might be crazy but.. libkpeople4, would that be KDE4?
<blubberbop> Etriaph: yeah, without sudo it would not work
<blubberbop> I always use sudo :P
<Etriaph> Just being sure.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Could I do apt remove libkpeople4 ?
<Etriaph> You *can*
<blubberbop> No I can't because apt is stuck in installing the other one
<Etriaph> I don't know if you *should*
<Etriaph> But you could always re-add it
<blubberbop> WhaWhat would be solution here?
<Etriaph> I'm not sure.  I haven't encountered any major issues since before release.
<Etriaph> Remove libkpeople4 and try again
<Etriaph> If it was required for something else, you could always reinstall it
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Seems to be for telepathy or soemthing, I'm not using htat
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Could I cancel this current upgrade first? BEcause apt is stuck on that now
<Etriaph> Ya, cancel it
<Etriaph> If it's hanging it's not doing any good atm
<blubberbop> Etriaph: But how would I cancel it? There is no such thing as apt-get abort AFAIK
<N3X15_> CTRL+C if it's in terminal
<blubberbop> N3X15_: apt-get is stuck in limbo for an upgrade, whatever I do with apt-get now gives me that error, so I am very much stuck, but not in the ctrl-c way
<Etriaph> Save your work, reboot the machine.
<Etriaph> It's what I would do right at this moment.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Umm, but apt-get has this stuff stored in its DB, reboot would not do anything there, would it?
<Etriaph> When running an experimental version of an OS, trying to get it stable is often taken in baby steps.
<Etriaph> Your debugging process could take a while, patch by patch, and I'll be up for about another 20 min., 2:25am here
<blubberbop> Yeah, I"m nearly in the same timezone
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I found a page stating I should modify /var/lib/dpkg/status
<blubberbop> Etriaph: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930919&page=2&s=448c11df294a0a2604156ac27c8e76da
<Etriaph> Try it.
<Etriaph> I've done that once or twice before.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: SHould I remove all references to that file?
<Etriaph> KDE 5.3 as it stands on Kubuntu is KDE 4 libs and apps running alongside KDE 5 libs, Plasma 5 Desktop and some KDE 5 apps.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: So also "Depends: libkf5people-data blah blah, remove that library from those lines too?
<Etriaph> blubberbop: You *can* do that, yes.  I'm not a Kubuntu tech support rep., just a user donating some time to assistance if I can.
<Etriaph> At this point you're in the "let's see if we can get this to finish a full upgrade" territory
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Just mentioning it because I remove that package, and dpkg put it back there again
<blubberbop> I know...
<Etriaph> blubberbop: It might, just try it.
<Etriaph> Worst case scenario you can install 14.04 and not format the partition your /home is on
<Etriaph> But I can tell you there are those running 5.3 without your issues on 15.04, I'm one of them.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Aaannd it finished the install
<Etriaph> I would reboot.
<blubberbop> From what I've seen, this lib is only required for telepathy or somehing
<Etriaph> Then see how it goes.
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I first want to fix this issue.. I'll see if I can uninstall the kde4 version then install the 5...
<Etriaph> Noooooo
<Etriaph> Reboot first.
<Etriaph> If you run into an issue not being able to run an app that needed it, so be it.
<Etriaph> See where you're at with what you have atm
<blubberbop> Etriaph: kde-telepathy basically is dependant on that, you know what is that package?
<Etriaph> instant messaging
<Etriaph> But I'm using IM just fine
<blubberbop> Etriaph: I can do without, not using that anyway.. Let me remove that one, then install kde-telepathy again, in theory, it would install the KDE5 lib now..
<Etriaph> Just reboot.  :D
<Etriaph> I want to know if your stability issue had to do with *all* of the other packages.
<Etriaph> One last smoke before bed, bbiab.
<blubberbop> rebooting
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Back
<blubberbop> mmm, I seem to have no plasma
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Correction, plasma does work, its just that again it removed my toolbar..
<blubberbop> Etriaph: at least it loaded the sddm right away, no black screen this time.. Also, kwin did not crash
<blubberbop> So so far so good
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Ow, another quick question.. Can I change the background for the main login screen? Haven't found the option, though KDE4 did
<Graf_Westerholt> Is your Plasma using the CPU a lot, too?
<blubberbop> Graf_Westerholt: nope, not here.... driver issue perhaps? nvidia?
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Well, looks all a lot more stable, yay!
<Etriaph> :D
<Etriaph> I haven't found that my choice for the login screen background has ever worked.
<Etriaph> Haven't tried since the 5.3 though
<blubberbop> Etriaph: You would think that would not be that hard to fix...
<Etriaph> blubberbop: It's not a critical issue.
<Etriaph> If you can login, sddm is working :D
<blubberbop> Etriaph: Nope, but a very visible one though :D
<blubberbop> Etriaph: yeah, first time ever that sddm started right after a reboot so... I'm happy
<blubberbop> Etriaph: thanks a lot!
<Etriaph> np.
<blubberbop> I'm off to bed now too, its 2AM here
<Etriaph> Sleep well
<valorie> blubberbop: yes, you can change the background -- it is somewhere in systemsettings
<valorie> glad to hear the restore option worked for you
<blubberbop> valorie: yay! I know its a very minor issue, but I like those kinds of details :) Where though? I've been over all settings, didn't see it
<valorie> hmm, I just ran across it
<valorie> sec
<blubberbop> valorie: Wasn't that easy, there was a conflict with KDE4/KDE5 library, and I had to mess around in the dpkg status file, but.. yeah, its good now
<Graf_Westerholt> blubberbop, I did not install the nvidia-driver.
<blubberbop> I must be blind
<blubberbop> Graf_Westerholt: Do you have an nvidia card though?
<valorie> workspace theme - splash screen
<blubberbop> valorie: Ah duh! foud it
<Etriaph> System Settings - Startup & Shutdown
 * keithzg sighs, decides to acquiesce and try nomodeset for the first time in ages to fix the lack of VTs with fglrx-updates
<Etriaph> For the SDDM background
<valorie> ah, ok
<blubberbop> valorie: startup - shutdown > sddm
<valorie> cool
<blubberbop> valorie: thanks!
<Graf_Westerholt> blubberbop, I think it is an Intel-graphic-chip what is in my laptop.
<Etriaph> Well, solved two issues for people today.  I should get a free cookie or something :D
<valorie> in general, I leave everything default
 * valorie pushes the plate of fresh-baked cookies to Etriaph
<Graf_Westerholt> blubberbop, this is my laptop: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7260098
 * Etriaph nomnoms
<blubberbop> Etriaph: valorie: Thanks a lot the both of you! I'm a happy kubuntuer again
<Etriaph> No problem blubber
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> very good to hear, blubberbop
 * Graf_Westerholt is not happy with Kubuntu 15.04 because it eats all my CPU. :(
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: what is eating your cpu?
<valorie> in system monitor or so
<phoenixz> blubberbop is actually phoenixz, I should fix quassel as well to login with my correct user :P
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: What kind of core are you running?
<Graf_Westerholt> Tha plasmadesktop eats a lot, but there must me more. CPU monitor says that 25% of my CPU is eaten, but plasmadeskto is only 13%.
<phoenixz> valorie: argh, keybindings are not remembered indeed lol
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: Out of curiosity
<valorie> phoenixz: please file a bug or comment on one if already filed, when you have a chance
<phoenixz> valorie: Quick last question: you know if its possible to disable the touchpad on login, by default? the touchpad on this laptop is hugely anoying because its too overly sensitive and I never use it because of mouse..
<phoenixz> valorie: Will do that tomorrow
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, is it important what core? I do not now at the moment, I am at my tower.
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: CTRL-Escape (defualt shortcut), set it to 'All Processes' and sort by CPU%
<valorie> hmmm, one would think so, in systemsettings
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, I did that. There are some tasks that uses the CPU, but not that much.
<phoenixz> valorie: never mind, found "disable when mouse plugged in", even better
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: So why do you think something is eating your CPU if you can't demonstrate that this is in fact the case?
<Etriaph> The system being sluggish could be a variety of things, but do you know for a fact that your CPU is being consumed?
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, sorry? I told you that the CPU monitor shows that 26% of the cpu is used.
<Etriaph> In total maybe.
<Etriaph> That's not very high either.
<Graf_Westerholt> No? With Kubunt 14.04 it was 3%
<Graf_Westerholt> *14.10
<Etriaph> Kubuntu 14.04 is a stable LTS release, too.
<Etriaph> I have a Core i7 processor with 8 cores and I idle at about 10%
<Etriaph> 8Gb RAM, 2Gb swap
<Etriaph> 25% may be normal on your hardware platform
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, it was 3% with 14.10
<Graf_Westerholt> I have also around 3% at my tower with 14.10
<Etriaph> Is 14.10 Plasma 5?
<Graf_Westerholt> No, but if Plasma 5 needs that lot of CPU, it is crap.
<Etriaph> It's also not finished.
<Graf_Westerholt> After some time it goes more than 50%.
<Etriaph> It's also doing a *lot* more
<Etriaph> Now it's possible that you do have a software-related issue, but I'm not going to suggest I'm qualified to help you track it down.
<keithzg> My i7 3770K has plasmashell idling at or below 1% (not divided by cores; in that case it stays below 1% except for brief spikes)
<est31> Hi there, I have some performance problems caused by plasma-desktop while idling: http://pasteboard.co/7Qkql9j.png
<est31> it doesnt occur when I log in, but after I did some work, I notice it
 * keithzg 's problems are just a complete lack of VTs when using fglrx-updates; assumed it was a KMS problem, but using 'nomodeset' fixes nothing, hrmmm
<Etriaph> Oh, you both *could* be experiencing the notification system bug.
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, what is it?
<Etriaph> Well it was a bug from beta, the desktop would slow to a crawl after a period of time while logged in.
<Etriaph> I personally suggest you use the Plasma 5.3 PPA and do an: sudo apt full-upgrade
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, I am using Plasma 5.3 on my laptop.
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: You should discuss with one of the developers in #kubuntu-devel how you could provide some system information feedback to determine if it's a problem that can be resolved.
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Etriaph> est31: Are you running Plasma 5.3?
<est31> nope
<est31> or better question Etriaph how do I find out?
<Etriaph> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<keithzg> Anyone have any idea how I could fix missing VTs when using the fglrx-updates drivers? (Perhaps fglrx as well, but the performance was too low with that package to stick with it anyways).
<Etriaph> Add that PPA then: sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade
<est31> Etriaph, its version 4.11.12
<est31> KDE has 4.14.1
<Etriaph> Which version of Kubuntu?
<est31> 14.10
<Etriaph> Ohhh...
<Etriaph> I couldn't help you with that, I went from 14.04 to 15.04
<est31> I don't know how to reproduce, it just occurs
<Etriaph> OK, it's 3:10am, time for me to sleep.
<est31> usually I'm waiting with new ubuntu versions
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph :D
<est31> because then the bugs get sorted out
<valorie> sweet dreams Etriaph
<est31> bye :)
<Etriaph> Night folks.
<amichair> Hi everyone! I just upgraded to 15.04, and I see lots of desktop functionality is missing compared to plasma 4 - should I report a bug for each thing, or is it well-known to be work in progress of reaching feature parity (i.e. no point in reporting everything individually yet)?
<valorie> amichair: what are you missing in particular?
<amichair> valorie: well, I've only been using it for a couple of hours so far, but this is what I came across:
<valorie> also, Plasma 5.3 is out, so you might look at that too
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
 * Graf_Westerholt is missing the battery monitor shows the % on desktop.
<amichair> (I already upgraded to 5.3 too from the kubuntu backports ppa)
<valorie> cool
<amichair> - no way to change clock date format to ISO
<valorie> yes, that has been reported
<amichair> - clock tooltip for multiple timezones is unformatted which makes it very hard to read (compared to the nice layout in 4)
<Graf_Westerholt> But it is good that battery monitor shows the remaining time again. But not on desktop, even on tooltip.
<amichair> - no right-click menu option on k-menu items to add them to the panel
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: that may already be reported - there has been extensive discussion about the battery monitor
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, that’s good. :)
<amichair> - system load viewer widget can't show individual cpu usage, only total(average)
<valorie> amichair: you can now right-click on the tab
<amichair> - can't drag taskbar buttons to reorder them
<valorie> the tab in the panel
<valorie> yes, that is missing
<valorie> not sure whether or not it's reported
<valorie> probably so
<Graf_Westerholt> In KDE4 I have a system monitor that combines CPU, RAM, Temperature, Network, disc. I miss that in KDE5.3
<amichair> - most of all, half my applications are unusable since their icons don't show up in tray (pidgin, dropbox, etc.) - I've heard this being talked about, but didn't find a clear answer if this is going to be resolved or is on purpose (something about dropping xembed)
<valorie> hmmm, I *think* that's there, Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, there are monitors for CPU, RAM, but they are seperate.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> not sure then
<Graf_Westerholt> What I liked in KDE4 that the system monitors are transparent. In KDE5.3 they are not transparent. :(
<valorie> amichair: most applications are moving to the future; some are slow
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: be sure to search for a bug report, and file one if it isn't reported
<amichair> - battery icon shows the charging symbol (lightning) also when not charging - it does change colors, but perhaps that's just a bad design/usability decision
<valorie> amichair: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<valorie> that is written by the kwin maintainer
<amichair> valorie: yeah, that's the blog I found
<valorie> be sure you've sni-qt installed
<valorie> !info sni-qt
<ubottu> sni-qt (source: sni-qt): indicator support for Qt. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 56 kB, installed size 183 kB
<amichair> valorie: but wasn't sure what it means - when 5.4 will be released everything will work as before?
<valorie> no, xembed will not return
<valorie> there is a way to make a custom panel just for those applications still living in the xembed past
<valorie> if it's important to you
<amichair> valorie: as a user, I don't care about all that... just that I upgraded kubuntu and half my daily-work apps are unusable...
<amichair> (as a developer I understand the reason... but still wouldn't break the user experience like that)
<valorie> that part does suck, I agree
<valorie> I'm pretty sure that the devels thought that the modern applications would follow the present standards
<valorie> seems they were over-hopeful
<amichair> valorie: it would have been pretty easy to check at least the top apps to see if that's true... pidgin and dropbox are not exactly fringe apps
<valorie> supporting both the past and the present are pretty hard to do
<valorie> someone has to take the jump
<amichair> valorie: perhaps the kubuntu devs can add that workaround panel you mentioned by default or something
<amichair> valorie: so the users don't suffer. I'm in a conundrum now - upgrade all systems to be unusable, or remain with an unsupported 14.10 (support ends in a couple of months no?)
<valorie> amichair: if someone (hint, hint, is it you?) thinks it is important, perhaps they will
<valorie> to me it is completely unimportant
<valorie> I run things from krunner usually
<valorie> that part doesn't hinder anything for me
<valorie> but really, like anything else, those who have an itch, scratch it
<amichair> valorie: true, though I thought some distros would treat their users more as users than as devs :-)
<valorie> to tell you the truth, the kubuntu team is running just to stay even
<valorie> there are just not the cycles to even think about that
<valorie> getting SDDM and systemd took quite a bit of time
<valorie> plus just adjusting to all the new packages in frameworks, in plasma, and in applications
<amichair> valorie: I understand... but as a user I still get to complain :-P
<valorie> most of our devels are also KDE developers too
<valorie> sure
<valorie> and our best devels used to be "complaining users"
<valorie> :-)
<amichair> when I had more time I did some dev in kubuntu/kde as well, mostly bugfixes and stuff like that
<valorie> cool
<amichair> valorie: anyway, how about all those other little things - is plasma 5 intended to reach feature parity with plasma 4? or is feature migration random (some will be made, some not)? or is the current state considered 'finished', other than what future bug reports may be resolved?
<amichair> what's the overall strategy/status?
<valorie> it is certainly not finished, no
<valorie> in fact there was just a planning meeting for plasma 5.4
<valorie> like yesterday
<valorie> feature migration isn't random, but I doubt ALL features will migrate
<Graf_Westerholt> In KDE4 I can add icons to the desktop to start applications by dragging them from krunner to the desktop. Is that not possible any more in KDE5.3?
<valorie> huh, I've never heard of that before
<valorie> so, I haven't a clue
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie ;)
<amichair> oh well. As a user, so far plasma 5.3 is a step backwards from 4.14.2 :-(
<amichair> and it sounds like it may never reach parity with it
<valorie> for some users
<amichair> how unfortunate
<valorie> not for me
<amichair> valorie: yeah, I guess I was using too many features
<valorie> amichair: "parity" sounds like not a very high goal
<amichair> valorie: and yet it hasn't happened yet...
<Graf_Westerholt> It there a know bug that you cannot save the changing of the background image for login screen?
<valorie> please file bugs
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: I've heard a couple of mentions of that here, but as to whether or not a bug was filed, I do not know
<amichair> also the icons are worse, but I suppose that's a matter of taste (if we would ignore usability, which I usually don't)
<valorie> usability bugs should be filed too
<amichair> konsole icon is just about a square with a couple pixels inside now
<amichair> as is folder view
<valorie> the VDG can use help too
<serverhamster> Speaking of features from 4. Is there a replacement for the netbook mode?
<amichair> colors are really good for usability! I don't know why everything is going b&w nowadays
<valorie> serverhamster: the plan is to have a mode for all usecases
<valorie> desktop was just the first
<serverhamster> Agreed. Breeze black looks nice, but I can't find the 'konsole' icon if I put it on the panel. It's black on black.
<valorie> touch is already most of the way there
<serverhamster> aha, ok
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> in fact, the Randa sprint this summer will be all about touch devices
<alvin> Oh, my netbook is not touch, but yes. It would be nice. KDE on a tablet. We'll name the first device 'vivaldi'
<valorie> heh
<alvin> I preordered it :-)
<valorie> I think nobody is going to try to manufacture devices again
<valorie> if even Canonical can't float one
<alvin> I get why. You need to sell a lot before you can even begin. And no documentation below x (lots) of orders.
<valorie> the manufacturing process is too out-of-control for small runs
<amichair> I'd love kubuntu on a tablet :-)
<valorie> small being less than multi-millions
<valorie> oh, me too
<valorie> the original vivaldi worked, which is why that whole thing was a killer
<alvin> Me too. The plans were great too. Unfortunately manufacturing is too expensive. Oh, I'd pay extra., but it's not enough. I'm still using my N900 waiting for something better to come along.
<valorie> the changes the manufacturers made killed it
<valorie> it was really sad
<Fleck> http://imgur.com/RbF38Mi << seems like many KDE apps have problems with kio... gwenview also in the list, can't use browse after upgrade to KDE Plasma... ideas?
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * bip Back :) Good Morning
<F03SD> hello gyus
<F03SD> After update (apt-get upgrade) my plasma is crashed
<F03SD> how to fix it?
<gunndawg> F03SD: 15.04?
<F03SD> ya
<F03SD> fixed with update center muon T_T
<chrissg> Hey folks, running plasma 5 here... When moving an item (by accident) inside the menu the menu crashes, programs stay open, but wallpaper is black and the menu is gone. (Like right now). What command do i need to launch to restart the menu?
<chrissg> I don't want to relog, too many open programs atm :)
<ejay> chrissg, do you mean kicker?
<chrissg> Is that the command name or the name of the start menu?
<chrissg> The Windows Start-Menu look alike thingy :)
<ejay> chrissg, start menu = kicker. you can try to remove crashed one and add new one.
<chrissg> Can i re-launch it via (c/k)onsole? "kicker" is not available, at least not in $PATH.
<chrissg> ah, running plasmashell from console fixed it :)
<chrissg> The hint with "kicker" helped my google search :)
<ejay> chrissg, ok
<chrissg> Thanks, you really helped :)
<ejay> chrissg, np
<chrissg> One more quick question -- is it possible to launch a program (like konsole) by pressing a mouse4/mouse5 button?
<cone80> Hi at all! I have a problem concerning keyboard on my new Dell Latitude with Kubuntu 14.04. It seems as sometimes a key hangs (the according character is printed frequenlty). However the key does not hang physically. Has anyone seen somehting simliar or some idea how to coming-up with it?
<crdpink> chrissg: xbindkeys + xte, have that output a key combination that is registered in KDE Custom Shortcuts (in your case simply konsole)
<est31> now I installed kde 15.04, and I first clicked abort on that dialog to merge wallets
<est31> how can I let it show again?
<est31> I have reconsidered and want to merge them
<chrissg> Hey, umm, How do I get rid of "notes" in my menu bar?!
<chrissg> (and thanks crdpink, was afk :)
<crdpink> chrissg: np - I use the thumb button on my mouse to cycle desktops and that was the solution I have to make it happen.
<chrissg> I am an admin, so I need shells en mass and a browser. Putting them on my thumb buttons is my bread and butter for the past decades :)
<crdpink> right on - actually you can just use xbindkeys, simpler than what I said. xev to see what the button sends then use that. only would need xte to send a more complex sequence of keys (so ignore that)
<est31> so, any help?
<est31> or ideas?
<chrissg> Got the thumb buttons to work :) Awesome.
<chrissg> Final question, more of a nuisance really... How can I get rid of those sticky notes? (https://cloud.alpha-labs.net/index.php/s/GbAb8MhyV8JVSVh)
<ik_> hi
<hydron> test
<hydron> hi & ciao
<chrissg> Help! The sticky notes in my menu bar are piling up! 8 and counting, and no way to get rid of them?!
<Zerkalerka> close them
<pinuin> Is there a KDE 5 equivalent for http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/plasma-widget-quickaccess (see https://screenshots.debian.net/package/plasma-widget-quickaccess for screenshots if unfamiliar)?
<chrissg> How?
<chrissg> There is no delete, close or anything button.
<chrissg> See: https://cloud.alpha-labs.net/index.php/s/ZSDCR6xGybiPNIB
<gunndawg> how can I make it so that new windows/programs open up in the center of the screen instead of the top left?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gunndawg> nvm I figured it out
<chrissg> I had to delete the panel and create a new one. Pressing the mouse wheel however creates a new, evil note.
<chrissg> How can i apt-get purge these notes? Or disable them?
<chrissg> Or at least wipe all shortcuts/mouse buttons/whatnot to this infernal thing?
<pinuin> Sure, well, http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/knotes
<pinuin> Presumably apt-get purge that.
<chrissg> Nope, thats not even installed. The only thing installed is libakonadi-notes4 and libnoteshared4.
<chrissg> Purging either will result in purging half of my system.
<chrissg> There is not even a process running with "note" in it.
<Zerkalerka> it looks like you have one for each desktop you have
<Zerkalerka> see if getting rid of desktops get rid of a note
<chrissg> No, they keep popping up if i press the mouse wheel on the task bar.
<Zerkalerka> so nothing is in the note settings when u click that in that picture?
<chrissg> nope.
<chrissg> Those notes are coming straight from hell.
<pinuin> Is there some http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/khotkeys related configuration triggering this?
<Zerkalerka> possibly
<Zerkalerka> is this a fresh install or when did this start happening
<pinuin> Also, it seems possible (I'm not on a KDE system right now to check this) that the actual /usr/bin/knotes wouldn't show up as a process. I haven't seen how KDE5 handles widgets process-wise. but e.g., lsof-checking for anything in http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/amd64/knotes/filelist
<pinuin> I know it's not installed, but even as deleted-but-held-open files.
<chrissg> [chris@icarus ~]$ which knotes ; echo $?
<chrissg> 1
<pinuin> Which will only find still-extant chmod +x'd files in $PATH.
<pinuin> If KDE doesn't actually need to invoke /usr/bin/knotes, that doesn't matter so long as knotes was around when KDE launched to load as a library (see other files in that package) for widget purposes. That said, if you've restarted, or if that's now how KDE behaves, this isn't what's happening, obviously
<pinuin> *that's not how
<pinuin> Repeating my question from a couple of hours ago: is there a KDE 5 equivalent for http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/plasma-widget-quickaccess (see https://screenshots.debian.net/package/plasma-widget-quickaccess for screenshots if unfamiliar)? I just tried installing that package to a KDE/Plasma 5 desktop and it didn't even recognize it.
<BluesKaj> pinuin, which Kubuntu release are you running?
<pinuin> 15.04
<BluesKaj> there is no KDE5 yet , only plasma 5 and KF5, pinuin
<pinuin> Ah, right. I'm still learning to be more precise about this. So, the Plasma 5 and KF5 that Kubuntu 15.04 package don't seem to recognize plasma-widget-quickaccess even when installed, I haven't found an alternative, and I'd like one. Does one exist?
<pinuin> *that Kubuntu 15.04 packages
<BluesKaj>  plasma-widget-quickaccess is available in the repos for 15.04 pinuin
<pinuin> It exists in the repos, yes, but when I install it, it doesn't show up in the widgets list (I've tried filtering for it, etc). It's certainly possible I'm doing something wrong here, but I can add widgets in general, just not that one.
<pinuin> (I mean, I link to http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/plasma-widget-quickaccess above, so I am aware of this.)
<MoonUnit`> from the version numbers it looks like a kde4 addon in the repo.
<BluesKaj> yeah
<pinuin> That's my impression too. It also depends on libqtcore4, libqtgui4, etc. So, my question is, is there an analogous KDE5 widget or addon?
<pinuin> er, or. Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> unfortunately there's poor integration of some plasma 4 apps in plasma 5
<MoonUnit`> i have a problem with plasma-widget-googlecalendar, dependency plasma-scriptengine-python doesn't exist in vivid.
<pinuin> BluesKaj: the idea being it should, theoretically or by design, work, but doesn't currently?
<pinuin> MoonUnit`: huh, http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/plasma-widget-googlecalendar indeed. Odd that 15.04 would have been released that way, with blatantly missing hard-deps.
<BluesKaj> pinuin, in a word yes
<pinuin> BluesKaj: I see. What's the best currently working in 15.04 approximation you're aware of?
<BluesKaj> pinuin, do you have plasma 5.3 installed? , it seems to have better integration than 5.2 default
<pinuin> 5.2, but I can try 5.3.
<BluesKaj> pinuin, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<pinuin> Per its name, that's hopefully not a nightly or other too-unstable repo?
<pinuin> "Backports of new versions of KDE Platform, Plasma and Applcations as well as major KDE apps for Kubuntu."
<frischluft> Hello, when I minimze a window i. e. Firefox I can't find it on the taskbar. How can I change this setting?
<pinuin> Version numbers look fine. Will try it, thanks.
<BluesKaj> frischluft, are you sure you have a taskbar?
<MoonUnit`> if you right click on the taskbar and click task manager settings there are different filter options.
<BluesKaj> yeah I prefer the icons only taskbar myself ...less clutter
<pinuin> BluesKaj: good news, it didn't break anything (restarted, etc). The horizontal status-color bar over applications in Plasma 5.3 is kind of interesting. Bad news, it doesn't seem to integrate plasma-widget-quickaccess any better.
<Zerkalerka> BluesKaj: where in settings can you set that
<Zerkalerka> BluesKaj: would like to test it out
<BluesKaj> Zerkalerka, right click on theb desktop>add widgets> type icons and you should see the widget ...seems you have to double click to set it in the task bar , then right click in the panel, choose alternatives then Icons only
<BluesKaj> pinuin, sorry to hear that about plasma-widget-quickaccess
<chrissg> pinuin: I won! I won! \o/ Knotes has been defeated. KDE is now pitch perfetc!
<pinuin> chrissg: hah, nice.
<pinuin> How/what was the cause?
<chrissg> A combination of all. I went for a hunt prior asking the channel, doing apt-purges and got the knotes app. But your hint about "it's still in ram" was right, so it kept firing up. A Reboot (relog) helped wonders.
<pinuin> Compared to other possibilities, ultimately pretty easy, fortunately.
<pinuin> (to fix, etc)
<pinuin> Still weird it was being added every (middle, was it?) click.
<chrissg> yeah
<chrissg> Well I installed kubuntu 3 days ago, and now I got everything working, so I can work. :)
<chrissg> Well, time for sports. Cya all -- And thanks again for helping :) \o/
<frischluft> @blueskaj : Well, there are only appereance settings to change ..
<BluesKaj> frischluft, does right clicking on the taskbar itself show "alternatives" ?
<frischluft> I can choose between "add mini progammes" and "further settings"
<frischluft> further settings shows "width, height" etc.
<BluesKaj> click on add widgets, then type task
<BluesKaj> frischluft, if you are using english
<frischluft> no, german (as my name shows ;)
<frischluft> BluesKaj: ah, thanks! It works!
<frischluft> well, my standard task bar is left, I added a new task bar: this shows minimezed windows, but it's bottom position.
<frischluft> BluesKaj: so, it's not possible to have the same function with the windows at the LEFT task bar?
<BluesKaj> frischluft, which kubuntu release are you using?  and for support in german I suggest you join #kubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> the panel location should not matter, frischluft
<frischluft> Linux 3.19. 0 15
<frischluft> kubuntu 1504 the newest
<frischluft> ok, I  will check the german chanel. Thanks again! and Bye!
<soee> frischluft: what the problem is ?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I installed kubuntu 15.04 on Lenovo E540 . I set Alt+[1-9] for swich between tabs in Konsol .
<mah454> But can not understand why Only Alt+1 not work !!!!
<mah454> I must execute this command for fix this problem : "kquitapp kglobalaccel ; kglobalaccel"
<mah454> How can fix this problem for wide system ?
<soee> mah454: are you sure there is not some global shortcut that uses it ?
<soee> and maybe conflicts here ?
<mah454> soee: I dont know !!! maybe .
<mah454> soee: How can find this conflicts ?
<_123design_> what can I say? several hours horror with ubuntu installer on an old laptop - dims, system crashes, etc. But now - with Kubuntu 14.04.2 LTS - kill effects, luksOpen and flawless smooth install! It is obvious Kubuntu still is better for me :))))
<soee> mah454: check in System Settings -> Shortcuts
<soee> _123design_: great :)
<soee> _123design_: also give a tray to 15.04 in VirtualBox for example :)
<_123design_> :))) Kubuntu - trhe desktop linux choise for 6 years and counting
<vbgunz> On kubuntu 15.04 using. alt+f2, I can't use kdesu? am I maybe missing a package?
<vbgunz> On kubuntu 15.04 I also can't use fish:// in dolphin. I can easily connect over terminal either to hostname or ip using a key but dolphin just says "could not connect to host hostname"
<soee> vbgunz: try kdesudo
<soee> vbgunz: try adding new network folder nd set it through ssh
<soee> should work
<vbgunz> soee: thanks, kdesudo works over kdesu, sweet
<vbgunz> how do you add a network folder? gonna check system settings for that (I thought dolphin could do it, am not finding it or not looking hard enough)
<soee> vbgunz: in dolphin on right sidebar click Network
<soee> you will have there shortcut to create network folder
<vbgunz> soee: I don't see an option, I remember there being an "add network folder" option but I'm not finding it in 15.04
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, look in dolphin places>network
<soee> vbgunz: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/05/01/remote.png
<vbgunz> soee: thanks, found it ::)
<vbgunz> hmm, no matter what I put in network folder settings wizard, it just doesn't want to connect using fish. the server is up at this moment, I just checked. I use to do this all the time which leads me to believe I've run into something that's broken
<vbgunz> damn, I might have to use sshfs and do this through fstab
<lordievader> Nothing wrong with that ;)
<vbgunz> yup, using sshfs through fstab to make these network connections works. I'm thinking fish:// is broken
<vbgunz> I'd hate to report it and it's really my fault. at this point, I'll leave it alone
<lordievader> I thought there was someone here yesterday with the same problem.
<vbgunz> not sure but this is my first workaround on 15.04
<genii> lordievader: Yeah, there was someone yesterday who was having problems browsing network shares with Dolphin
<vbgunz> damn, more bug and broken behavior. my bookmarked folders in dolphin disappear for no reason :(
<vbgunz> 3 bookmarked folders in dolphin disappeared for no reason. 1 was missing from yesterday. I added them all back and close out dolphin to test, sure enough, I open dolphin and all 4 bookmarks are gone :(
<madeti> anybody knows, which script starts yakuake on system startup?
<madeti> I am on kubuntu 15.04, plasma 5.2
<MoonUnit`> madeti: checked in settings/startup and shutdown?
<madeti> MoonUnit`: It shows "Desktop File" and "Script File" for me but I am not able to see their properties
<BluesKaj> madeti, have you enable yakuake by opening it in the kicker and typing yak?
<BluesKaj> err enabled
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, bookmarks and shortcuts added to dolphin places don't stick on 15.04....yet
<alvin> lordievader: vbgunz. Might have been me. The sftp kio_slave is broken, but fish reportedly works
 * alvin tests this now
<alvin> Indeed. I have a server here with an ECDSA host key. SFTP does not work  (through Dolphin) unless I switch to rsa, while fish does.
<cyclick> Can I revert back from 15.04? there is so many new bugs that I don't want to deal with...
<BluesKaj> cyclick, have you upgraded tp plasma 5.3?
<Hairo> using the beta ppa?
<cyclick> BluesKaj: I believe I just did the regular upgrade ...
<BluesKaj> the launchpad kubuntu-backports ppa,  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> cyclick, ^
<Hairo> upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 is buggy as fuck
<BluesKaj> and Hairo ^
<Hairo> mostly because systemd
<thelionroars> I made the mistake of locking my screen on my HTPC... couldn't log back in.... new install time :/
<thelionroars> ^while upgrading I mean
<BluesKaj> Hairo, at the tty/vt do systemctl enable sddm
<Hairo> BluesKaj: what about this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3-beta
<cyclick> thelionroars: I had the same problem but waited a few hours before reboot (when the CPU and HDD calmed down)
<cyclick> BluesKaj: is that from a third party
<thelionroars> I should have waited it out, could have worked
<BluesKaj> cyclick, no
<cyclick> BluesKaj: does it fix bluetooth and wifi issues ?
<BluesKaj> it's the where the devs place their new packages before putting them in the official repos
<BluesKaj> it's place
<Hairo> that sounds unstable
<BluesKaj> cyclick, dsunno
<cyclick> BluesKaj: so it's like pre-beta yet it is still more stable then the current stable release of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> it's not prebeta in this case
<BluesKaj> but it's your decision, the plasma 5.3 package fixes alot of small problems
<cyclick> I guess I can't complain too much since it's free but I lost some faith in Kubuntu ...
<Hairo> does plasma 5.3 fix the old systray icons dissapering (ie: dropbox, skype, etc)?
<MoonUnit`> it's a big step, i didn't like 4.0 when it came out.
<Poca> plasma 5.3 is working like a charm
<BluesKaj> anyway  I'm happier with the performance of 5.3 than I was with 5.2
<cyclick> thank BluesKaj
<Poca> even MEGAsync systray is working right now Hairo
<BluesKaj> Hairo, not yet
<Hairo> :V
<alvin> The fixed release date and having to use PPA's is a downside from being an Ubuntu derivate. That PPA is highly recommended, but it's not always clear for new users that the packages are built by the Kubuntu maintainers. I understand why some would consider it unstable, while it is not.
<BluesKaj> for dropbox at least
<BluesKaj> and hosted by 3rd parties :)
<BluesKaj> alvin, ^
<Poca> BluesKaj: it's working for me
<Poca> lol
<Poca> I'll take a screenshot
<alvin> Launchpad?
<alvin> or Dropbox?
<cyclick> alvin: why wouldn't you consider it unstable if it's not part of the current "stable" kubuntu ...
<BluesKaj> launchpad is thought of a s a3rd party by some users
<alvin> Ah, lol, ok :-)
<Poca> Hairo: BluesKaj http://i.imgur.com/vvJWUb2.png
<alvin> True enough. I used to ignore the PPA too, especially for LTS releases, but they do contain bugfixes. (and new bugs of course, but mostly fixes)
<Poca> It works!
<Hairo> the lack of dropbox integration is a big annoyance for me
<Hairo> in dolphin
<Hairo> and the missing systray icon
<BluesKaj> Poca, which icon is dropbox ?
<Poca> I don't use dropbox
<Poca> I prefer MEGA
<Poca> :)
<alvin> Dropbox was never integrated into Dolphin, right?
<Poca> never
<Poca> only to nautilus
<alvin> Even ownCloud isn't.
<BluesKaj> Hairo, dropbox works , it just doesn't appear in my system tray
<Poca> alvin: there was a third party plugin for dolphin also
<Poca> but...I don't know if it still alive...
<Poca> I recommend MEGA, 50GB for free
<Poca> really nice
<BluesKaj> dropbox for KDE ,  http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<cyclick> 50GB for free until the CIA grabs it ;|
<Poca> same for all
<Poca> haha
<Hairo> BluesKaj: 'that's a really old post
<Hairo> i liked the nautilus integration
<BluesKaj> well , my kids use dropbox , so we exchange files with it and it works fine , just no icon in the system tray in 15.04
<Poca> cool :)
<BluesKaj> Hairo, it installed fine here, but it's like some other links that don't work yet with plsama 5
<Hairo> i have it installed and i know it works
<BluesKaj> i just bookmarked it in firefox and it works from there
<Hairo> but not having any kind of feedback is kinda annoying
<Hairo> not even notifications
<BluesKaj> Hairo, it will work eventually I'm sure , think 15.04 was released a little too soon
<iroh5> None of the Mountain Time options work when setting the desktop time--it shows time as UTC-7 instead of UTC-6, while Pacific Time, and Central Time show correctly.  Is this a bug?
<cyclick> next major release, I will wait 1 month to install it
<Martin7738> I find the new kubuntu really slow, mainly when switching the active window, kubuntu sometimes freezes or lag. (I didn't have this problem on ubuntu or linux mint). Is there anything to do ?
<cyclick> Martin7738: on my computer that is the only thing that appears to be better with 15.04... it is fast
<Martin7738> Oh, ok. Is there any parameter by chance tht
<Martin7738> at
<Martin7738> that may disable some visual effect and make kubuntu working better ? Otherwise I'll try to reinstall it.
<iroh5> How do I fix the Mountain Daylight Savings Time discrepency (showing UTC-7 instead of UTC-6 on the desktop clock?
<Fleck> http://imgur.com/RbF38Mi << seems like many KDE apps have problems with kio... gwenview also in the list, can't use browse after upgrade to KDE Plasma... ideas?
<mrbazgrol> witam
<genii> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<bprompt_> g'day
<genii> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Vivid Vervet (15.04) torrents can be obtained at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/release/
<thelionroars> g'day g'day
<Etriaph> Anyone having any issues today?
<Etriaph> Anything I could try to assist with?
<bprompt_> I have an issue, my toenail clipper is too small... if I could get a bigger one, that'd help, also was wondering of a good deodorant brand or type
<Etriaph> Well... I suggest a good life coach in that case. :D
<bprompt_> a good life couch?    hmm  ohh coach....ok =)
<Etriaph> haha
<valorie> iroh5: that is really strange
<valorie> are your system time and date correct?
<valorie> in other words, do you get a correct readout from the command `date` in a konsole?
<valorie> mine says:
<valorie> $ date
<valorie> Fri May  1 14:16:56 PDT 2015
<valorie> but then I am in PDT
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help and paste in what the correct /etc/lsb-release contents should be for Kubuntu 15.04?
<jonah> thanks please for any help. I installed using ubuntu but now I'd like to update so that my Kubuntu conversion knows it is Kubuntu not ubuntu !
<valorie> jonah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10965659/
<valorie> kubuntu IS ubuntu
<jonah> valorie: thank you that did the trick!!
<valorie> excellent
<acz32> anyone know how to set KRename to rename files in yyyy-mm-dd format instead of the default, which seems to be mm-dd-yyyy
<valorie> odd default given that ISO dates are year-month-day, as is logical
<valorie> only Murricans use the month day, year format
<valorie> <--- Murrican
<Etriaph> acz32: There are Date and System functions
<Etriaph> acz32: You can construct it from that.
<Etriaph> acz32: In addition to the Date & Time Plugin
<acz32> Etriaph: i was using [creationdate] preset which uses exif data to rename to when the picture was taken
<acz32> looks like you can do [creationdate;yyyy-MM-dd] to get it to work
<stevesss1> hi.. kubuntu bug
<valorie> stevesss1: ?
<stevesss1> kubuntu wont work with mysql-5.6 becuase akonadi-backend-mysql requires exactly mysql-server-core-5.5 and mysql-client-core-5.5
<stevesss1> and akonadi-server(which can work with sqlite backend or postgresql backend)  requires only akonadi-backend-mysql and makes the others optional
<stevesss1> kdepim and bunches of other backages require akonadi-server
<valorie> stevesss1: can you join #kubuntu-devel to discuss this?
<stevesss1> sure
<valorie> as it is a packaging issue
<Etriaph> Anyone experienced this one? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346851
<ubottu> KDE bug 346851 in rules "kdeinit5 crash after saving Kwin application rules" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<soee> Etriaph: shouldnt happen in 5.3
<Etriaph> soee: I get it if I try to set application settings for certain windows.
<soee> Etriaph: on 5.3 ?
<Etriaph> Amarok is one of those.
<Etriaph> Let me try it again, to be sure.
<Etriaph> Oy, OK it didn't crash that time, but it didn't come out right :D
<Etriaph> Nope, just did it again.
<soee> Etriaph: what Plasma version ?
<Etriaph> I'm on 15.04 w/5.3 PPA enabled.
<Etriaph> I added a comment with a stack trace to that bug.
<soee> Etriaph: ok than, it is your bug report ?
<Etriaph> Nope, I'm just stating that I've experienced it too, added my trace.
<Etriaph> Trying to give developers as much as I can to stabilize all of this.
<soee> Etriaph: yes comment it, so it will be confirmed
<soee> what setting you were changing ? ill try to reproduce
<Etriaph> Amaork, 'Special Window Settings', change position and size to remember, leave values at default, kdeinit5 crashes when I save it
<soee> Etriaph: no crash for me
<Etriaph> Well they have my stack trace, should I set this bug to confirmed, or leave it with the extra information in the same state?
<soee> just leave the comment
#kubuntu 2015-05-02
<Etriaph> Thanks soee
<Etriaph> :D
<soee> np, enjoy Kubuntu 15.04 :)
<gunndawg> I tried to enjoy 15.04
<soee> :)
<gunndawg> Had to go back to 14.04
<gunndawg> But I also quite like all the "Ghost" themeing I can do in 14.04
<draikx> Hello all. I'm trying to remove the plexmediaserver package, but it seems to have not been installed successfully. I'm on 15.04. Here is a pastebin of my removal. ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10966996/
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> I'm wondering why sysvinit is in there at all
<valorie> draikx: what happens if you `sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove` ?
<valorie> perhaps that would clean up some of those bits
<draikx> valorie, just a moment and I will report back.
<draikx> Seems to be the same thing.
<draikx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967022/
<valorie> so what does `apt show plexmediaserver` report?
<valorie> I don't think that needs sudo
<valorie> hmmm, a search doesn't even find that packagename
<draikx> paste you the 15 lines, or pastebin it?
<valorie> pastebin
<valorie> you'll get auto-quieted with more than about 5 lines
<draikx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967042/
<valorie> so you might try with -a as suggested
<draikx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967046/
<valorie> lucid!
<valorie> and you are on 15.04 you say
<draikx> Correct.
<valorie> that reports : APT-Sources: http://plex.r.worldssl.net/PlexMediaServer/ubuntu-repo/ lucid/main amd64 Packages
<valorie> you might start by removing that source
<valorie> looks like you installed by hand
<draikx> Description:    Ubuntu 15.04
<draikx> Release:        15.04
<draikx> Codename:       vivid
<draikx> OK, I can do that.
<valorie> stream anywhere sounds cool though
<draikx> It really is :)
<draikx> (when it's working, of course)
<valorie> sure, but that package -- seems it has not been packaged for awhile
<valorie> !info plexmediaserver
<ubottu> Package plexmediaserver does not exist in vivid
<draikx> Hmm. I don't seem to have that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<valorie> how did you install it then?
<valorie> I doubt purging would remove a source repo
<valorie> !info plexmediaserver trusty
<ubottu> Package plexmediaserver does not exist in trusty
<draikx> dpkg'd a deb, IIRC.
<draikx> (been a while)
<valorie> I wonder if dpkg --configure plexmediaserver would work?
<valorie> since it seems to be half-configured
<valorie> draikx: also notice this line: APT-Sources: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<valorie> so check there too
<draikx> Same error with "dpkg --configure plexmediaserver"
<valorie> well, is it causing you problems?
<draikx> I tried to upgrade it, and here I am.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> you can file a bug for an up-to-date package
<valorie> you can package it yourself and put it in a PPA
<valorie> dpkging debs seems rather dangerous
<draikx> Went to plex.tv, downloaded the latest version (because I couldn't find it in the repos, so I guess it was dpkg'd last time, too), and when I went for the install, it gives me this issue.
<valorie> if you really like it, it is worth doing either of the things I suggest above
<draikx> I'll go with the former.
<draikx> They just released a new version (which I'm trying to use), so it's probably on their radar, so I could add to whatever bug report I find.
<draikx> But now, I just want to remove it so I can start over.
<valorie> I hear ya
<valorie> did you see my suggestion above re: APT-Sources: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<valorie> from your pastebin
<draikx> Oh, right. Sorry, didn't mean to ignore that.
<draikx> Saw a suggestion online to remove that entry, which I did, and run apt-get update.
<draikx> I did that, but no change.
<draikx> I made a backup of it.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> you are sort of on your own, since it isn't an ubuntu package
<valorie> but it seems like our tools should fix
<draikx> Figured as much. Wanted to get some general tips/tricks to get around the nuking of the package.
<draikx> I've Google'd just about every error it spits out, and no solution. That's when I came here.
<draikx> valorie, thank you so much for the assist. Much appreciated :)
<valorie> heh, all I did was sympathize
<valorie> but you are welcome
<draikx> :)
<valorie> I've filed bugs for updated packages and gotten movement on them
<valorie> so good luck
<gunndawg> Hey folks. I installed apache2 and mysql on my system for some local development. I'd rather not have sql server and apache2 running when I'm not working on it. is sudo service mysql stop and sudo service apache2 stop sufficient enough? From a security perspective
<draikx> valorie, and to answer your question, this is what I have in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<draikx> Package: plexmediaserver
<draikx> Status: purge ok half-configured
<valorie> gah
<valorie> gunndawg: you might want to ask that in apache and/or mysql chans
<valorie> alis is your friend, if you don't know her
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<draikx> valorie, this worked! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1254621
<draikx> Plex us up and running now. THANK YOU!
<valorie> woah, very nice!
<valorie> talk about forcing.... brute force
<draikx> Right?
<draikx> The power of sudo compels you.
<valorie> exactly: sudo make me a sandwich
<valorie> except I just had dinner and am not hungry
<gunndawg> sudo apt-get make sammich
<draikx> valorie, I owe you a sandwich.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> I'm glad you had success
<draikx> I can share my Plex library with you, if that's any use to you.
<valorie> no, I don't really watch movies and such on my computer
<valorie> thanks for the offer though
<draikx> No worries. Thanks again for the help.
<r1za4> всем привет
<Unit193> !ru | r1za4
<ubottu> r1za4: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MobileRoey> hi
<MobileRoey> any of us here awake? :)
 * Etriaph is around, from time to time
<MobileRoey> oh cool
<MobileRoey> thanks :)
<MobileRoey> Etriaph:  having a weiiiird issue withj SDDM on Kubuntu 15.04
<Etriaph> MobileRoey: That's natural.
<Etriaph> :D
<MobileRoey> heh
<Etriaph> What's the issue?
<MobileRoey> so it's like this... I start up the system in text mode (no X).  Log in, type sddm to start the X/KDE session stack.  Switch to ttty-7.   Then I see a screen that looks like an SDDM login, but nothing past this.
<MobileRoey> and when I try to boot to X,
<MobileRoey> I see the SDDM login screen, but only a combobox for choosing desktop environments.  Nothing else.
<Etriaph> You can login from a tty?
<MobileRoey> at what point?
<Etriaph> At any point, you can login text-only as your user, or as root?
<MobileRoey> I mean it's my machine I can become root whenever I need
<MobileRoey> I log in as my user
<MobileRoey> and start sddm
<MobileRoey> normally I would type startx,
<MobileRoey> but that apparently doesn't work anymore.
<Etriaph> OK, so you can login in a text-based environment as *your* user
<MobileRoey> it gives me errors.
<MobileRoey> right
<Etriaph> During installation if the creation of your user had failed then sddm wouldn't have a user list.
<Etriaph> That's why I'm asking
<MobileRoey> hmm.
<Etriaph> (Or maybe it wouldn't, anyway)
<MobileRoey> well it was an upgrade, from 14.10 -> 15.04.
<Etriaph> Ya, I reinstalled for that leap.
<MobileRoey> is there a way to rebuild the sddm user list?
<MobileRoey> ahhh
<Etriaph> Umm, I'd have to read about it.
<MobileRoey> (btw, upgrading ubuntu/kubuntu is always painful for me.  Every tim.)
<valorie> MobileRoey: have you done `systemctl restore sddm`
<Etriaph> Ya, next time just install, but don't format the partition that /home is on
<valorie> this solved problems for me
<Etriaph> valorie: I was getting to that :D
<MobileRoey> valorie:  I have not, what does that do?
<MobileRoey> btw hi :)
<valorie> upgrades worked for me
<valorie> hi roey
<MobileRoey> hmm.
<MobileRoey> I'll try that, then.
<MobileRoey> brb
<valorie> restore somehow reconciles systemd and sddm
<valorie> unknown why it is necessary sometimes
<valorie> sorry for interrupting, Etriaph
<Etriaph> I'm so grateful I don't ever have to setup XFree86 by hand anymore.
<Etriaph> valorie: Oh, no problem  :D
<MobileRoey> valorie:  it says "Unknown operation 'restire'."
<MobileRoey> *restore
<valorie> ?
<valorie> very odd
<valorie> that works for everyone
<MobileRoey> Etriaph:  yeajh I'd like to install, BUT I setthe system up with BTRFS for /, /home, /arch, etc. as subvols (Kubuntu does it this way automatically).  It'll nuke all the subvols if I try and reinstall it.
<MobileRoey> valorie:
<MobileRoey> typing systemctl re<tab>, I see:
<MobileRoey> reboot, reenable, reload, reload-or-restart, reload-or-try-restart, rescue, reset-failed, restart.
<valorie> huh
<valorie> try rescue?
<valorie> I've not heard of that choice before
<MobileRoey> what does it say for you now?
<Etriaph> rescue sddm is the most likely choice.
<MobileRoey> hmm. ok.
<MobileRoey> mn pwge just says it causes it to enter rescue mode
<MobileRoey> but doesn't talk about what it is.
<Etriaph> Right now it's not working, this is a likely method to restore it to defaults or remove whatever's gumming it up.
<MobileRoey> ok.  I'll try it then.
<MobileRoey> so I type:
<MobileRoey> sudo systemctl rescue sddm
<Etriaph> Yup.
<MobileRoey> and it says:  Invalid number of arguments.
<valorie> no sudo
<MobileRoey> I tried both
<valorie> did you use sudo above for restore?
<MobileRoey> yes, and it also gave me "Unknown operation 'restore'."
<valorie> no sudo
<valorie> this is for your user
<valorie> not root
<MobileRoey> without sudo I get the same message.
<valorie> most odd
<valorie> are you doing this in a virtual console?
<valorie> or in konsole
<Etriaph> He can't login, graphically
<Etriaph> SDDM isn't showing a user list
<valorie> ah, missed that
<valorie> I wonder if sudo was used earlier, and screwed up permissions?
<valorie> why do people keep using sudo
<MobileRoey> habit.
<Etriaph> There is that .kyasoca thing
<Etriaph> in .cache
<valorie> when it isn't necessary
<MobileRoey> rebuild ksycoca
<Etriaph> sudo is just fine to use, but not for the GUI.
<Etriaph> kdesudo should be used for GUI programs.
<valorie> not when it is not needed
<valorie> sudo changes permissions of user  stuff
<MobileRoey> right.
<valorie> kdesudo/sudo is another issue
<Etriaph> So sudo chown -R me:me ~/
<MobileRoey> Anyway but let's move past discussions of sudo--I thinkthe issue lies elsewhere
<MobileRoey> like someone mntioned, maybe the userlist for SDDM differs from the userlist in systemd
<MobileRoey> in the system, I mean, sorry.
<Etriaph> Well in the user manager in system settings you can select which users are displayed and which ones are not
<Etriaph> The avatars
<Etriaph> Maybe that's not configured.
<MobileRoey> alright, which package should I check for?
<valorie> so I just want to report that I get the same set of commands that MobileRoey does, from both konsole and the VT
<MobileRoey> thank you
<Etriaph> MobileRoey: I've never encountered this specific issue before, it's certainly interesting.  :D
<Etriaph> If we could trick your system, via configuration on disk, to automatically login your user just to reach a desktop that's where my head is going.
<valorie> MobileRoey: you can try `kbuildsycoca5 --noincremental`
<valorie> can't hurt
<valorie> might help
<arunce> hi
<arunce> how can I set up the date in iso 8601 format? like yyyy-mm-dd?
<arunce> a lot of features from the locale settings are missing
<Etriaph> arunce: Yup, I prefer 24 hour clock and it's not available atm as far as I've seen.
<valorie> you are not alone, arunce: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=125160
<valorie> help is always welcome to report, fix, and test fixes
<arunce> thank you for the link valorie
<arunce> Etriaph: as do I
<valorie> me too
<arunce> my system locale are somewhat different from the desktop ones... what a mess.
<valorie> I just watched a news story about the mess in Nepal -- locales are a mess, but this really is firstworldproblems
<hyper_ch> valorie: locales are a mess in 15.04
<valorie> no debate there, hyper_ch
<valorie> I hope someone is in charge of cleaning them up, but I don't know that
<hyper_ch> there are a few bug reports online
<valorie> sure
<hyper_ch> my terminal is german for some reason.... gimp is also german... rest is english as it should be
<hyper_ch> arunce: feel free to comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346759
<ubottu> KDE bug 346759 in general "locale is one huge mess" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<valorie> lol
<valorie> well, I'm not having problems, because I'm American
<valorie> you would think that German locales would be in the best shape though
<hyper_ch> LANGUAGE=en_US:de
<hyper_ch> that's when I get when I type locale in the terminal
<arunce> like me
<hyper_ch> and the debian way of fixing it -   dpkg-reconfigure locales   doesn't do anything
<valorie> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 for me
<arunce> dolphin is showing yyyy-mm-dd and my clock  is showing dd/mm/yy
<valorie> dolphin is still kde4
<arunce> I see
<hyper_ch> arunce: what language does gimp show?
<hyper_ch> well, LANG=en_US.UTF-8 is also set there.. but LANGUAGE has that "de" in it for some strange reason
<hyper_ch> but how do I change that
<arunce> english
<valorie> this is the original bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340982
<hyper_ch> arunce: I see....
<ubottu> KDE bug 340982 in kcm_formats "I cannot set my short date to YYYY-MM-DD, nor my time to HH:MM" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<valorie> but your bug report title is much more dramatic, hyper_ch
<arunce> this is so messed up
<valorie> so, just to remind everyone again: help is always needed
<hyper_ch> valorie: I though I had in my list updated the bug url :) mine got marked as duplicate
<hyper_ch> s/dramatic/accurate/
<valorie> filing and commenting on bugs is great
<valorie> fixing and testing fixes help even more
<hyper_ch> also another really, really annoying bug is that I can't resize Konsole... if I do, it freezes
<valorie> ah, I use yakuake
<valorie> sec
<hyper_ch> currently 16 bugs reported, 1 already fixed
<arunce> http://pastebin.com/GVgjyjvF
<arunce> I need to work those locales
<hyper_ch> arunce: you want to have paper set to US?
<arunce> ya... that's strange
<arunce> no i don't
<arunce> and it wasn't
<hyper_ch> :)
<arunce> btw, any of you having problems with the panels after disabling/enabling the compositor? (with shift+alt+F12)
<hyper_ch> what do you mean?
<arunce> just try..
<hyper_ch> nothing happens
<arunce> maybe you will lose some functions, like transparency, widgets stop working with composite effects
<hyper_ch> I have that disabled anyway
<hyper_ch> I disable almost all effects
<hyper_ch> valorie: where to report bugs to the icon only task manager?
<arunce> icon only task manager? what bug?
<hyper_ch> more a feature request... when you minimize windows there, then the icon turns grey.... but if it's  icon-only and only having greyed out icons on the task bar makes it not very easy to see the correct icon again
<arunce> i'm using dark breeze, had do rebuild the iconset
<arunce> *to
<hyper_ch> breeze is just too much a wasted space IMHO
<hyper_ch> still unhappy how oxygen increased spacing also
<hyper_ch> because now I have to scroll my folder lists in kontact
<arunce> I'm loving these flat themes
<valorie> dark breeze worked great for me, and I love the new look
<valorie> tastes differ
<arunce> I miss glow
<arunce> and dim inactive don't work for me
<valorie> some loved it, and I lot loudly hated it
<valorie> a lot
<arunce> well, you could choose any other coulor
<hyper_ch> arunce: http://images.sjau.ch/img/8630cb25.png
<valorie> oh, I don't like that spacing either
<arunce> hyper_ch: that's hard
<valorie> tiny icons, widely spread
<valorie> have to agree there
<hyper_ch> so, gotta update some vms to Jessie
<arunce> hyper_ch: did you try with the desktop effect "Background contrast"?
<hyper_ch> arunce: no I haven't.... I wanted to suggest to not completly grey-out icons in the icon-only task manager
<valorie> kde4 icons are still colored
<valorie> I use the icon-only
<valorie> ktorrent arrow is still blue
<arunce> taking a snapshot and found 2 bugs
<arunce> one of them was captured
<arunce> the last is a bit like matrix
<arunce> https://cld.pt/dl/download/e516fe1e-6425-4966-ae84-298f1ee86238/20_Plasma.png
<valorie> what are we looking at there?
<arunce> the taken in 1 second shouln't appear
<arunce> just to show the greyed out icons with dark breeze
<valorie> ah
<xuechaokang> hello
<valorie> hi xuechaokang, can we help?
<tarator> Hi everyone, will the Plasma 5.3 Desktop also be released for regular Kubuntu 15.04 installations? (without enabling the backports repository) ANd if yes, when?
<iroh5> Mountain Daylight Time reads UTC-7 instead UTC-6 on the Desktop Clock -- LTS Precise KDE 4.85.  Pacific, Mountain, Eastern and Atlantic Daylight Time renders their correct times.  Where do I find a fix or report this bug?
<valorie> tarator: it is in backports. It will not be part of 15.04 now that it is released, too late for that
<valorie> iroh5: try `ubuntu-bug locale` in the commandline to file the bug
<iroh5> valorie: I am not sure if this is a known issue or a debian thing, or even how to search it out.  googling it didnt help, so I thought to ask.  Thanks.
<shanu> hi some is online
<shanu> i have problem
<Linux-Uzer> Hi.
<Linux-Uzer> Help, anybody?
<shanu> help anybody
<Linux-Uzer> hehe, I'm a new Linux user. I'm trying to install something.
<shanu> what
<shanu> .............
<Linux-Uzer> XAMPP. It's a .run file.
<shanu> ok
<alvin> iroh5: What does the date command tell you?
<Linux-Uzer> I closed the Konsole, I'll try again to fetch the results. Please, wait (if you want).
<Linux-Uzer> ./xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run: command not found
<iroh5> alvin: Sat May  2 01:47:33 MDT 2015
<iroh5> which is correct.  the desktop plasma is 1 hour off
<MoonUnit`> try bash xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run
<Linux-Uzer> what does it do?
<MoonUnit`> or chmod+x xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run then ./xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run
<Linux-Uzer> the last 2 don't work.
<Linux-Uzer> I'll try another file, which I'm still downloading.
<alvin> iroh5: Good. When you hover over the clock and scroll the mouse it should switch between all timezones you have set.
<MoonUnit`> the executable bit isn't set so linux doesn't know its an executable file.
<Linux-Uzer> Alright, let me see the new file, please.
<alvin> (The clock in the panel I mean) If you right click it and choose settings, you can choose the time zones
<valorie> iroh5: sorry, was wrapping up an intense email
<arunce> Linux-Uzer: https://www.apachefriends.org/faq_linux.html
<valorie> I've not seen your precise problem reported, but it is def. a bug
<Linux-Uzer> chmod +x xampp-linux-5.6.8-0-installer.run   <-- Doesn't work, nothing happened.
<MoonUnit`> that just sets the exe bit now try ./xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run
<Linux-Uzer> ./xampp-linux-5.6.8-0-installer.run   <--Works!  but asking root priviliges.
<MoonUnit`> run sudo ./xampp-linux-5.6.8-0-installer.run
<Linux-Uzer> WORKED!
<Linux-Uzer> Thanx!
<Linux-Uzer> a lot!
<MoonUnit`> np
<valorie> iroh5: ah, I asked the same question as alvin last time I saw you ask
<valorie> but no reply -- so what is the output of `date` in a konsole?
<alvin> It's there. His date is correct. That leaves out reconfiguring the tzdata
<alvin> I've never seen trouble with the timezone in KDE, but it's possible to scroll the mouse wheel when over the clock and set the display to some other timezone by accident.
<iroh5> alvin: valorie: sorry, afk-- cat issues.  I reinstalled tzdata using muon and that seems to have fixed the problem.
<iroh5> valorie: sorry, afk-- cat issues. I reinstalled tzdata using muon and that seems to have fixed the problem.
<alvin> It did? Ok then.
<alvin> Your timezone didn't recently change, dit it :-) If that happens, there's a tzdata update.
<iroh5> alvin: thanks it was driving me nuts. everytime zone except mine was on time. i even missed an appointment because of it.  yes tzdata updated yesterday or the day before.
 * alvin goes back to preparing for the leap second. Storing more grain, water. Don't forget salt.
<valorie> hahaha
<iroh5> lol
<iroh5> valorie: thanks also for your help.
<valorie> you are welcome, but all I did was try
<iroh5> i used to do light tech support for an unnamed conglomerate that didnt have the best manners, so when peops are online to lend a hand gratis i think its important to let them know they are appreciated.
<Champion_The> hi, do you recommend OpenGL 3.1 over 2 for compositor backend?
<sbivol> Champion_The: I've been running with OpenGL 3.1 on the fglrx driver without any issues. I guess the older OpenGL backends are there as an alternative in case your driver is buggy
<Champion_The> yeah but it is by default
<sbivol> buggy by default? of course it is :-)
<Champion_The> yeah I changed it, and OpenGL interface
<Champion_The> which one is better?
<Champion_The> GLX / EGL?
<sbivol> the recommendation would be driver-dependent, I guess...
<sbivol> GLX is older, as far as I know
<sbivol> try EGL. If it fails, revert to GLX
<Champion_The> I have intel HD 4400
<Champion_The> driver=i915
<Champion_The> ok I'll try it :D
<arunce> x support egl?
<arunce> I think not
<Champion_The> yeah it's there
<Champion_The> Kubuntu 15.04
<sbivol> arunce: It does, according to http://www.mesa3d.org/egl.html
<arunce> nice
<Champion_The> EGL is not supported by all OpenGL drivers. If not supported the Compositor will be disabled.
<Champion_The> a message :D
<MoonUnit`> decorations sometimes crash when i change those settings.
<Champion_The> looks like it works for me
<Champion_The> and seems to be faster
<wmp> hello, i have problem with 15.04 and with breeze-dark theme, i dont know why i have white panel with task manager, without changes after switch style to dark, panel is same that standard theme
<arunce> wmp: you may need to switch it at the workspace theme
<ERIC850> bonjour
<ERIC850> Cannot load library /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_ksystraycmd
<ERIC850> kubuntu 15.04
<Fleck> http://imgur.com/RbF38Mi << seems like many KDE apps have problems with kio... gwenview also in the list, can't use browse after upgrade to KDE Plasma... ideas?
<Champion_The> Fleck: I prefer to install a fresh distro
<Fleck> yeah, but I don't
<Champion_The> then deal with the consequences
<Fleck> trying to, don't you see?
<arunce> I'm with the same install since 2010... imagine that.
<Champion_The> arunce: an LTS version?
<arunce> no
<Fleck> arunce: so, you don't have such problem as I am having?
<typhoon_2099> Hey guys, I've just tried adding a script to run at startup which was removed during the upgrade to 15.04 but it does not appear when i return to the Startup and Shutdown menu. I've checked ~/.config/autostart and the file (or symlink) is there, it's just not being picked up at statup. Anyone else have the same issue?
<arunce> typhoon_2099: mine survived the upgrade.
<alvin> typhoon_2099: I can confirm that. You can no longer add startup scripts. Well, you can add them, but they will mysteriously disappear.
<lordievader> alvin: Are they still executed though?
<alvin> I'm not sure. I am struggling with a script that worked before. programs (desktop files) do work in a fashion.
<arunce> alvin: mine are working, xbindkeys for the matter.
<alvin> can you see them too? (In kcmshell5 autostart)
<arunce> alvin: i can see them in the autostart - system settings
<alvin> Are they listed as 'startup' or 'pre-startup'
<alvin> arunce: (and are we talking about plasma5?)
<arunce> kubuntu 15.04 - plasma 5.3
<alvin> arunce: startup or pre-startup scripts?
<arunce> none
<alvin> So, you have the same bug. They are not visible?
<arunce> alvin: https://meocloud.pt/link/928d366f-5f44-431a-beda-f0aeef74178d/temp_AS.png/
<typhoon_2099> Hi sorry, went for a shower. The scripts don't run at startup. They are startup scripts, it's a shell script that starts two other Conky scripts (which are directly referenced). When i go into the startup and shutdown menu the scripts have been removed, despite the files/symlinks being present in the autostart directory
<arunce> that's not a "script", but it works as advised.
<alvin> arunce: Ah, no. That's a desktop file. Yes, those work
 * bip Hello ;-)
<alvin> !plasma-widget-redshift
<alvin> !package plasma-widget-redshift
<alvin> ok, I don't know ubottu's command here
<Unit193> !info plasma-widget-redshift
<ubottu> plasma-widget-redshift (source: plasma-widget-redshift): Plasma widget for Redshift. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 88 kB, installed size 339 kB
<alvin> It's a plasma widget, but when I install it, it's nowhere to be found in the widgets.
<alvin> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<ik_> hi friends !!
<ik_> excuse me ... i have a problem with Kate
<Fleck> ik_: shoot
<ik_> when i start Kate i see two instances of Kate
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MoonUnit`> hi
<patrick_> Running Kubuntu 15.04, from time to time, the hdd access goes crazy and the whole system just grinds to a halt - i am forced to hold the power button and reboot - any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> patrick_, explain "goes crazy"
<Fleck> sounds like swapping :D
<Fleck> patrick_: next time leave it, for hours, it should recover :D
<MoonUnit`> or bad sectors
<patrick_> patrick_:  the hdd light on the box flashs and then is fully on, while I can barley move the mouse interact without 30+sec delays, also I can hear the hdd noises more so than normal
<patrick_> BluesKaj:   the hdd light on the box flashs and then is fully on, while I can barley move the mouse interact without 30+sec delays, also I can hear the hdd noises more so than normal
<BluesKaj> turn off the search index in system settings . patrick_
<BluesKaj> file search
<patrick_> BluesKaj:  I see Plasma search and File search
<patrick_> BluesKaj:  untick File search ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> for starters
<patrick_> BluesKaj: ty I think I had this same issue few releases back, same solution, fingers crossed
<BluesKaj> patrick_, do you use kmail ?
<patrick_> BluesKaj:  no
<BluesKaj> or kontact etc?
<patrick_> BluesKaj:  no, only kate, kile, kde im client , amarok -think my others are all non kde programs
<BluesKaj> patrick_, now open ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc, change Startserver from true to false
<patrick_> BluesKaj:  what will this do ?
<BluesKaj> prevents fro thakonadi server from starting and running in the background , since you don't use it
<BluesKaj> prevents the
<BluesKaj> aurelie, how many underscores do you need?
<patrick_> BluesKaj:  what does akonadi server do  anyway ?
<BluesKaj> !akonadi
<BluesKaj> !info akonadi
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in vivid
<BluesKaj> oh lord what's wrong with the bot now?
<patrick_> lol
<BluesKaj> https://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi
<patrick_> ty
<BluesKaj> it's meant for on the job users mostly
<wmp> arunce: no, this dont helps, i trying this
<luc4> Sorry, but… am I the only one who finds 15.04 unusable? Half the times, or more, that I run it I have to fix something...
<MoonUnit`> 5.3 is pretty stable for me.
<Spec-Chum> cool, I've not tried it yet
<Spec-Chum> I've just installed kubuntu onto a 32gb memory stick to try it out without messing with my laptop
<Spec-Chum> I have put 4.01 kernel on tho
<Spec-Chum> it is a quick memory stick tho, SSD territory.  220Mb/sec read 100Mb/sec write
<luc4> Any way to install the old kde4 on 15.04?
<luc4> Pretty bad… I have to systems in front of me… on one I had to create a new user cause my user has now decided to show a black screen, in the other the loader only disappears some times…
<lordievader> My netboot has been fine with Vivid + Plasma 5.3.
<BluesKaj> Spec-Chum, from all reports the 4.01 kernel isn't very stable with 15.04 ...your experience may be different , but be warned
<BluesKaj> luc4, upgrade to plasma 5.3 here, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<luc4> BluesKaj: but… isn’t that the one in 15.04?
<lordievader> Perhaps it landed in the archives, but else it is in the backports.
<luc4> lordievader: how do I find out?
<lordievader> luc4: In a kde application go to help -> about kde
<luc4> lordievader: Frameworks Version 5.9.0
<lordievader> Ah right, what does 'apt-cache policy plasma-desktop' say?
<luc4> lordievader: 5.2.2
<luc4> I’ll try that then, thanks
<luc4> now even the keyboard layout seems not to work… :-(
<Spec-Chum> hmm, baloo is taking 100% cpu
<Spec-Chum> well, 25% or 1 full core I should say
<MoonUnit`> baloo has been a problem for many,
<luc4> Yes, for me as well.
<MoonUnit`> figured out the problem on my system, in konsole balooctl stop (may need to pkill baloo_file) then balooctl start and wait for it to get stuck on a file, then block that folder from being searched again.
<MoonUnit`> Konversation logs were one the sticking points.
<Poca> yep
<Poca> because at every message
<Poca> it grows( changes )
<Poca> so it needs to be indexed again
<Poca> hahaha
<luc4> I simply disables search… although it seems to get back on...
<Spec-Chum> seems ok now I've restarted it
<Spec-Chum> thanks MoonUnit`
<Spec-Chum> it is still doing the log files from konversation but it doesn't appear to be stuck
<luc4> lordievader: ok, moving to 5.3 was not a good choice… doesn’t seem to even login anymore
<lordievader> luc4: You do get to sddm?
<luc4> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> luc4: Anything in xsession-errors?
<luc4> lordievader: it seems that the loader screen is creating a mess everywhere
<luc4> let me check
<Poca> it's a little bit weird
<Poca> because if you issue systemctl list-units
<Poca> even consolekit is still there
<Poca> I thought that it was deprecated and that logind was created to replace it
<Poca> but well...
<luc4> lordievader: I see autostart2Done timedout, his is a BUG!
<luc4> *this
<lordievader> luc4: What happens when you set xinitrc to start kde and then run 'startx' from a tty after you stopped sddm?
<luc4> lordievader: another user instead logs in
<lordievader> luc4: What?
<luc4> lordievader: I have another user. With that user I can see the desktop
<luc4> lordievader: still with a black portion, but at least I see a portion of it.
<lordievader> luc4: Hmm, so it is something in your kde settings.
<luc4> lordievader: yes
<luc4> lordievader: since I installed 15.04 I reset users at lest 15 times...
<lordievader> luc4: So figure out what is triggering it ;)
<kalib> Hello guys, just upgraded to ubuntu 15.04 (nice job with plasma 5, by the way). Well, Is it possible to  run netflix on it?
<OerHeks> kalib with Chrome you can.
<MoonUnit`> yup with chome is works, didn't with chromium.
<kalib> well, I was trying with chromium and firefox
<kalib> no, no hacking needed? just install chrome and it´s done?
<OerHeks> yes, try it
<kalib> thanks.. I´ll do it. ;]
<luc4> lordievader: I don’t know what to say… now all the titles of the window disappeared…
<lordievader> luc4: Is this an upgrade or a reinstall?
<luc4> lordievader: an upgrade that was working 30 minutes ago
<lordievader> luc4: Upgrades sometimes have the wierdest problems.
<MoonUnit`> tried lowering settings in compositor? i had weird glitches when the rendering backend was set to 3.1
<luc4> lordievader: ok, let’s give up…
<Irish_Canon> Hello all i am using sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso  of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M and its taking more time then if I was to use bs=512  - Any ideas whats going on
<lordievader> Irish_Canon: That is quite normal, there is an optimum curve with blocksizes.
<Irish_Canon> cool thx
<Spec-Chum> I normally use 512
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> which is the kde version in 14.04 now?
<lordievader> !info kdelibs5-core trusty
<ubottu> Package kdelibs5-core does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> !info kdelibs5-dat trusty
<ubottu> Package kdelibs5-dat does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> !info kdelibs5-data trusty
<ubottu> kdelibs5-data (source: kde4libs): core shared data for all KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.2 (trusty), package size 2520 kB, installed size 7492 kB
<lordievader> amundsen: 4.13.3
<lordievader> Backports might have a newer version.
<amundsen> lordievader: so if you want to use 4.14 yo must use backports?
<amundsen> ok
<amundsen> thx
<lordievader> !info kdelibs5-data kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> kdelibs5-data (source: kde4libs): core shared data for all KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 2893 kB, installed size 6731 kB
<lordievader> amundsen: ^ 4.14.2 ;)
<amundsen> lordievader: that's the version of backports, right?
<lordievader> Yes.
<cyclick> Can I rollback from kubuntu 15.04? I tried to install updates that didn't make it to stable yet and still have too many issues
<MoonUnit`> not really, reinstall or restore a backup.
<cyclick> ok thanks moonunit
<cyclick> Dolphin is now hanging very often
<soee_> never hangs for me  :)
<eryndiamonds> help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eryndiamonds> 15.04 has crashed. plasmashell keeps giving errors and I can't do anything
<eryndiamonds> will not start in failsafe mode either
<eryndiamonds> can anyone help me?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: hi
<eryndiamonds> hi
<murthy> eryndiamonds: what did you do before the crash, did you install or upgrade something?
<eryndiamonds> i upgraded to 15.04 then I was configuring the task bar. then crash
<eryndiamonds> what I keep getting is Plasma closed unexpectedly.
<murthy> eryndiamonds: there are few things that can cause this. I can tell some solutions, can you try one by one?
<eryndiamonds> Executable: plasmashell PID: ##### Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<murthy> eryndiamonds: try deleting this file in your home directory .Xauthority
<eryndiamonds> sure. I'm using my phone to access this chat
<murthy> eryndiamonds: and then relogin
<murthy> eryndiamonds: do you know how to do delete the file?
<eryndiamonds> I have Dolphin up from the debug mode now
<murthy> eryndiamonds: you can access dolphin?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: In that case your login is successful so you dont have to delete the file
<murthy> eryndiamonds: Sorry I thought you are not able to login, my mistake.
<eryndiamonds> I'm in home. where is that file?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: It must be the graphics driver
<murthy> eryndiamonds: do you use any graphics card like nvidia with binary driver?
<eryndiamonds> not sure. this is an old laptop
<eryndiamonds> I can't find the file?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: can you run the driver installer ?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: The driver manager in the system settings
<eryndiamonds> how do I do that with me being almost helpless?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: are you able to open the krunner?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: press alt+f2
<eryndiamonds> I can't get to system settings
<murthy> eryndiamonds: I crashes?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: It crashes?
<eryndiamonds> hang on
<eryndiamonds> got system settings up
<murthy> eryndiamonds: goto driver manager
<eryndiamonds> Okay. collecting information
<eryndiamonds> it was working just fine with 14.10
<eryndiamonds> still says collecting information about your system
<murthy> eryndiamonds: ok. tell me when it completes. i am going for dinner. will be back in 15 min
<eryndiamonds> Okay.
 * JMichaelX is having KDE4.0 flashbacks
<eryndiamonds> Okay. first box, using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode. second box: using smartlink software modem daemon from sl-modem-daemon
<akerman> Привет!
<Konraj> is there a repo to add KDE applications 15.04.0 to Kubuntu 15.04?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: hi, it seems the issue is not with the driver
<murthy> eryndiamonds: The problem could be caused by the plasmashell config file, you need to backup and delete that file. let me give you the filename
<murthy> Konraj: you want the backports?
<Konraj> murthy: do you mean they are in the backports repo?
<murthy> Konraj: do you want plasma ?
<murthy> Konraj: I mean plasma 5.3?
<Konraj> I have plasma 5.3 already
<murthy> Konraj: check about kubuntu backports and beta backports ppa by googling
<eryndiamonds> I changed my display settings. hold on
<Konraj> murthy: those repos don't contain them
<murthy> Konraj: I not sure what you want. You better ask the devs in kubuntu-devel
<Konraj> https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.04_Release_Notes
<murthy> Konraj: Still I am not sure what you want.
<Konraj> murthy: that lists kde 5 versions of applications that are not in any of the kubuntu repos
<eryndiamonds> stepped away for a moment from laptop. how do I get plasmashell to correct itself?
<murthy> Konraj: oh ok, you want kde applications 15.04, I am not sure but I think its getting packaged , let me check that
<murthy> eryndiamonds: I will give you certain filename , you need to rename them with extension .bak . example plasmarc  to plasmarc.bak  .    ok?
<eryndiamonds> <murthy> I need to get plasmashell to fix itself
<eryndiamonds> Okay
<murthy> eryndiamonds: in your home directory goto the directory .kde->share->config
<murthy> There you will see four files namely plasmarc, plasma-desktoprc, plasma-desktop-appletsrc, plasma-appletsrc .  Rename these files like what I said. Then relogin
<murthy> eryndiamonds: ^
<murthy> eryndiamonds: so the files would be like this after renaming plasmarc.bak, plasma-desktoprc.bak, plasma-desktop-appletsrc.bak , plasma-appletsrc.bak
<eryndiamonds> what folder? I can't find what you mentioned
<tempestadept> Hello. I've updated to 15.04, and after logging in I see just the wallpaper, no desktop panels. I've renamed .kde, .local and .config, nothing changed. APT tells me that I have latest versions of kubuntu-desktop, plasma-desktop, plasma-workspace. What could cause this?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: its hidden, you need to press alt+. (dot) button to unhide them
<murthy> eryndiamonds: in the home directory press those keys and the hidden folders will show up. you need to go inside .kde folder after that
<eryndiamonds> I'm in folder. only file there is kdebugrc
<murthy> eryndiamonds: you upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04?
<eryndiamonds> yes
<tempestadept> Interestingly, pstree shows that lightdm started lightdm-kde-greeter, and it didn't start anything useful
<murthy> eryndiamonds: Did it finish completly?
<eryndiamonds> it said it did.  I guess it didn't
<murthy> eryndiamonds: open a terminal and run sudo dpkg-configure -a
<eryndiamonds> what command for terminal again?
<eryndiamonds> I can't find terminal. ugh
<murthy> eryndiamonds: in krunner type konsole
<murthy> eryndiamonds: the command is sudo dpkg-configure -a
<eryndiamonds> got terminal. now it's rejecting that command
<murthy> eryndiamonds: rejecting>
<murthy> eryndiamonds: rejecting?
<eryndiamonds> says: sudo: dpkg-configure: command not found
<murthy> eryndiamonds: wait
<murthy> eryndiamonds: Try this   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<eryndiamonds> unrecognized option --configure
<tweak77> hi. just curious if anyone knows how to troubleshoot this, each time i start KDE (login) the system starts but i get a problem reporting window each time (on the loading screen for the kde components)
<eryndiamonds> Okay it just took the command
<murthy> eryndiamonds: whats happening now?
<eryndiamonds> it just took command. now I have a prompt
<CodeBot3000> Hello! I was wondering: I need to add a directory to my PATH, I was wondering which configuration file should I place that. '.profile'?
<BluesKaj> tweak77, did you install kde as an alternative desktop in ubuntu?
<tweak77> BluesKaj: Yes actually I did, but I use it as my main desktop beside Ubuntu Studio
<BluesKaj> tweak77, suggeest you install kubuntu-desktop
<eryndiamonds> now how do I get it to fix the plasmashell?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: rename the .kde directory to .kde_bak and relogin
<tweak77> BluesKaj: so ditch the multiple environments?
<eryndiamonds> okay
<BluesKaj> tweak77, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE\
<tweak77> BluesKaj: thank you
<eryndiamonds> rebooting
<BluesKaj> tweak77, correction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<BluesKaj> tweak77, ignore the post URL posted above
<BluesKaj> first
<tweak77> BluesKaj: Okay.
<tweak77> BluesKaj: I have all those packages installed, but it suggested an autoremove of my old linux headers which i went ahead and did.  requesting reboot, so i will be back in a sec.
<murthy> CodeBot3000: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<eryndiamonds> Okay now what ? still getting errors. still no taskbar. ugh
<tweak77> BluesKaj: Same error message unfortunately.
<eryndiamonds> murthy: How do I get it to fix the whole plasma
<murthy> eryndiamonds: we need to find what is causing the crash
<murthy> eryndiamonds: The proper way of doing it is hard
<CodeBot3000> murthy: Thanks!
<murthy> eryndiamonds: the first simple way is to find the error shown by the plasmashell from the console after enabling the debug messages in kdebugdialog
<murthy> CodeBot3000: yw
<murthy> eryndiamonds: do you want to try that?
<eryndiamonds> okay if I can pull that up
<eryndiamonds> hold on a sec.
<murthy> eryndiamonds: ok
<eryndiamonds> okay I have debug
<murthy> eryndiamonds: did you enable the debug messages in kdebugdialog?
<eryndiamonds> last thing it says is> ptrace: Operation not permitted
<eryndiamonds> I'm in gdb
<murthy> eryndiamonds: are you familiar with gdb?
<eryndiamonds> no
<murthy> eryndiamonds: in that case dont use it
<eryndiamonds> okay I have kdebugdialog open
<murthy> eryndiamonds: in that untick the "disable all debug outputs"
<eryndiamonds> everything in list is greyed out
<eryndiamonds> ahhh
<murthy> eryndiamonds: then check if plasma, libplasma and plasma-desktop are ticked
<murthy> eryndiamonds: If there are not checked, check them and press the ok button to close. Now you will get the debug messages of plasmashell properly
<murthy> eryndiamonds: you need to stop the plasma desktop is that is running
<murthy> eryndiamonds: use kquitapp to do that
<murthy> eryndiamonds: kquitapp plasmashell
<murthy> eryndiamonds: open konsole, run plasmashell and see if get any interesting error messages
<aleksandar_> can anyone answer this, honestly, isn't Kubuntu 14.10 more stable than 15.04?
<eryndiamonds> plasma-desktop is missing
<murthy> aleksandar_: yes, it is
<murthy> eryndiamonds: what?
<eryndiamonds> yep. not there in the list
<murthy> eryndiamonds: in the kdebugdialog?
<eryndiamonds> exactly
<murthy> eryndiamonds: goto root folder and then to usr->bin directory and see if plasmashell is present there
<eryndiamonds> yes it is
<murthy> eryndiamonds: ok check in konsole if you see any error messages when your run plasmashell from the same
<BluesKaj> aleksandar__, depends which desktop is used on 14.10 , plasma 4 is stable, plasma 5 not so stable
<eryndiamonds> error box keeps popping up. list in bash still going
<murthy> eryndiamonds: dont close the error box. try to get the error message pasted here. use paste.kde.org
<murthy> eryndiamonds: did you restart the system immediatly after it showed the restart taskbar icon during the upgrade?
<eryndiamonds> last error >Executable: plasmashell PID: 4673 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 5/2/15 12:28:00
<eryndiamonds> I let it restart itself when I upgraded
<murthy> eryndiamonds: any error before the last line
<eryndiamonds> screen lc
<eryndiamonds> screen locked up right now. ugh
<eryndiamonds> I'm at a Starbucks doing this. I need to step outside to smoke
<murthy> eryndiamonds: I am at home, in front of my desktop its 1 AM here at my place
<eryndiamonds> is there a way for it to redownlad everything to start over?
<murthy> eryndiamonds:ya
<murthy> eryndiamonds: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<murthy> eryndiamonds: That will reinstall the kubuntu desktop
<eryndiamonds> Okay when I finish cigarette I will do that
<murthy> eryndiamonds: ok. Smoking is bad for health :)
<eryndiamonds> I know
<eryndiamonds> it's doing it's thing
<eryndiamonds> I'm at command prompt now
<murthy> eryndiamonds: ok. wait till it finishes, then restart
<eryndiamonds> Okay
<murthy> eryndiamonds: There was a message posted in google plus by one of our kde or kubuntu developer
<eryndiamonds> rebooting
<murthy> ok
<eryndiamonds> plasma error box again
<eryndiamonds> same messages with different PID # on each box
<murthy> eryndiamonds: ya, plasma shell is restarting and crashing
<murthy> eryndiamonds: try this command   sudo dpkg-reconfigure plasma-desktop
<eryndiamonds> Okay
<murthy> eryndiamonds: then relogin
<tempestadept> I don't see a way to configure networkmanager connections in plasma 5, only a menu of already configured connections. Am I missing some package, or is it a configuration issue?
<MobileRoey> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai
<MobileRoey> how are all of you today?
<MobileRoey> murthy:   o/
<MobileRoey> murthy:  once you and eryndiamonds finish, can I ask you for help?
<MobileRoey> murthy:  SDDM is not showing me a username/password field.
<murthy> MobileRoey: That is strange
<eryndiamonds> same plasma error boxes
<murthy> tempestadept: there is a settings icon on the top right of the networks plasma widget
<murthy> eryndiamonds: do you have a live cd of 15.10?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: sorry 15.04?
<eryndiamonds> no
<eryndiamonds> how do I do a fix
<murthy> eryndiamonds: can you paste the output of ldd /usr/bin/glxgears. use paste.kde.org
<eryndiamonds> hang on
<eryndiamonds> I have kde paste open. now how do I get content of file
<murthy> eryndiamonds: select the test shown in the konsole using mouse and to copy press ctrl+shift+v
<tempestadept> murthy: oh, I see it. But now when I try to edit a connection, it complains about no agents available for the request, though I have opened kwallet manually
<murthy> eryndiamonds: test=text
<murthy> tempestadept: can you show me a screenshot of it?
<eryndiamonds> ugh it's not pasting
<murthy> eryndiamonds: do you see any line that contains libgl?
<eryndiamonds> no
<murthy> eryndiamonds: what does this command output  ldd /usr/bin/glxgears | grep -i "gl"
<tempestadept> murthy: https://yadi.sk/i/ruu5e6tngPdZT it translates as "couldn't retrieve passwords"
<tempestadept> murthy: pops every time I try to edit a connection with secrets
<eryndiamonds> libGL.so.1 => usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 (0xb7662000)
<murthy> eryndiamonds: Did you permit the kwallet migration agent?
<murthy> oops
<murthy> tempestadept: ^
<tempestadept> murthy: did I permit it where?
<murthy> eryndiamonds: when you run the glxgears do you see the gears spinning?
<eryndiamonds> libglapi.so.0 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglpi.so.0 (0xb72cc000)
<eryndiamonds> yes I did
<murthy> tempestadept: When you pressed the network settings icon to open it, I might have asked you for the migration or you might have done the same when you upgraded 15.04(I am assuming you upgraded)
<tempestadept> murthy: I did uprade, but I haven't been asked for any migrations
<tempestadept> at all
<murthy> eryndiamonds: There is only one simple option left that I can suggest. run a live cd  of 15.04 and see if the plasmashell crashes, if it crashes then you have to wait till the issue is fixed by the develpers else you can do a fresh install
<eryndiamonds> libxcb-glx.o.0 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb-glx.so.0 (0xb7290000)
<murthy> eryndiamonds: You could also wait here till someone with more knowlege will help you
<murthy> tempestadept: open kwallet
<eryndiamonds> ugh
<tempestadept> murthy: I have it open
<murthy> tempestadept: now try opening the network settings again
<murthy> I am feeling burned out and sleepy
<murthy> 2 AM here
<tempestadept> murthy: same thing
<murthy> tempestadept: I know
<murthy> even eryndiamonds probably
<murthy> The thing is its hard to troubleshoot a system remotely and that too without remote desktop
<eryndiamonds> very burnt out
<murthy> eryndiamonds: ya thats why use smoked :D
<murthy> *use=you
<murthy> Ok I am going to bed, see you guy later, hope the problems get solved
<MobileRoey> back
<MobileRoey> hello all
<MobileRoey> murthy:  so yeah, I can't log in.
<MobileRoey> the most I can do is switch to a TTY and log in from there on the text console.
<MobileRoey> murthy:  and when I launch SDDM, I see the same issue.
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Murthy is to bed ;)
<MobileRoey> ahhh
<MobileRoey> :)
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  do you have any idea about this issue?
<MobileRoey> I'll bug him tomorrow about it I suppose :)
<lordievader> Upgrade or reinstall?
<MobileRoey> upgrade from 14.10 -> 15.04.
<MobileRoey> I mean that's what it is.
<MobileRoey> I don't think I can reinstall and keep /home
<MobileRoey> since both /home and / are BTRFS subvols
<lordievader> MobileRoey: What does the sddm log say?
<MobileRoey> where ist he sddm log located?
<MobileRoey> I will surely let you know
<MobileRoey> oh
<MobileRoey> I am looking at it now.
<lordievader> MobileRoey: /var/log/sddm.log or something like that.
<MobileRoey> yeah;
<MobileRoey> I'm considering just giving it to you to see what the error is, since I don't see one? except X crashing mysteirously?
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Please do pastebin it ;)
<Etriaph> valorie: ping
<valorie> hi Etriaph
<valorie> please ask a question, rather than a contentless ping
<Etriaph> valorie: Sent a message to the basket-devel mailing list the day before last, nothing yet.
<valorie> I wish I was surprised
<valorie> but...... I'd wait a few more days and then just write to kde-devel list
<valorie> it would be so great to have it back
<Etriaph> valorie: OK.
<Etriaph> They're porting it to Qt5
<Etriaph> But... I can't get a hold of anyone in the project.
<valorie> well, one person said he was
<valorie> have you cloned his repo to see what he's done?
<Etriaph> Nope, not yet.  If it's this kind of delay I might fork it if that's possible.
<valorie> well, it will not be necessary to fork as such
<valorie> just begin maintaining it, and soon you will BE the maintainer
<lordievader> Whoop whoop
<valorie> after all, it is best to have a team if possible
<Etriaph> Well I have lots of free time, right now.
<Etriaph> I want to write some code to keep my mind occupied, so aside from writing some Rails gems (which I'm working on atm) I'd like to make my desktop better.
<Etriaph> And yours too :D
<valorie> where did he have that code stashed?
<Etriaph> The Qt5?
<Etriaph> It's on Github
<valorie> you should be able to just clone and create a branch and work in that, right?
<lordievader> MobileRoey: You still around?
<Etriaph> https://github.com/keelhub/basket/tree/qt5
<valorie> github is all about that, right?
<Etriaph> Fork it and make a pull request
<Etriaph> He would merge my changes in
<valorie> ok
<valorie> that might get him working again too
<Etriaph> Let's see if I can get it to compile first :D
<lordievader> valorie: Yes, fork all the things, and then issue a bunch of pull requests ;)
<valorie> this is why I dislike github
<Etriaph> I think it's a great idea.
<valorie> Forking is Bad, ok?
<valorie> but they make it good
<lordievader> The keelhub is a fork.
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  I posted it here for you: http://pastebin.com/HcFhUzES
<valorie> git is designed to be worked in branches, and I hate that they call those "forks"
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  big thing, I was out of USB sticks and had to transfer teh file from my desktop to my working laptop from which I am chattingnow.
<MobileRoey> took em a bit
<lordievader> valorie: Forking allows people to patch things who have no write access to that repository.
<MobileRoey> *took me a bit.
<lordievader> A fork is not a branch.
<MobileRoey> valorie hey!
<MobileRoey> *hug*
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  SDDM log up there!!
<Etriaph> A fork is a potential stream of diffs. :D
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Looking at it.
<MobileRoey> Etriaph:  I smell headache..
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  thanks :) :)
<Etriaph> MobileRoey: I smell coffee and my keyboard smoking :D
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Does sddm start?
<MobileRoey> yes it does start.
<valorie> hi again, MobileRoey, still fighting the good fight I see
<MobileRoey> it just shows a login screen without username or password fields, or ok/cancel buttons
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Hmm, do you have autologin enabled?
<MobileRoey> valorie:  KDE 4ever♥
<Etriaph> lordievader: That's what I was thinking last night.
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  I do not have autologin enabled
<Etriaph> MobileRoey: But you could modify sddm.conf to auto-login your user so at least you can get in.
<lordievader> Etriaph: Err sorry, what?
<Etriaph> lordievader: Oh, I was talking about this issue last night with MobileRoey
<Etriaph> It has me stumped.
<lordievader> MobileRoey: You have failed login attempts, last time I saw that sddm was trying to login as oem which didn't exist.
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Could you pastebin /etc/sddm.conf?
<MobileRoey> ah sure, one sec
<MobileRoey> hrm
<MobileRoey> lordievader:   I don't see /etc/sddm.conf
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  unless you mean:
<MobileRoey> /etc/dbus-1system.d/sddm_org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf
<lordievader> MobileRoey: That's okay. Wonder as whom it is trying to login.
<MobileRoey> /etc/dbys01/system.d/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmsdd.conf
<MobileRoey> /etc/init/sddm.conf
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Anything in the auth log, if that is still a thing.
<MobileRoey> I found nothing in /var/auth.log in terms of errors
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Guess you should look at journalctl ;)
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  http://pastebin.com/qJEft9Yy <-- journlctl -xb
<lordievader> MobileRoey: In that log is sddm even started?
<MobileRoey> oh.
<MobileRoey> mmm dunno
<MobileRoey> I do have it urnning no
<MobileRoey> now
<MobileRoey> oh
<MobileRoey> ack
<lordievader> ?
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  it's running, but I don't see any graphics on tty6/7/8
<MobileRoey> (I just started it now after you asked if it is even running)
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Right, any interesting logging?
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Also, your vbox drivers are broken.
<MobileRoey> ok so:
<MobileRoey> yeah I figured.
<MobileRoey> (wrt/ vbox borken drvers)
<MobileRoey> *broken
<lordievader> rc.local[1212]: Failed to open Display .
<lordievader> What is in your rc.local?
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  ok I launched SDDM with sudo, and pasted the contents of /var/log/sddm.log to here: http://pastebin.com/f1GkjEjL
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  rc.local I will upload in a sec.
<MobileRoey> lordievader:   a few tweaks
<MobileRoey> prevent ALSA from auto-muting SPDIF
<MobileRoey> moount BTRFS snapshots catalogue, used by my backuup script
<MobileRoey> xsetwacom set the stylus sample rate
<MobileRoey> fail2ban restart
<MobileRoey> sudo service dnsmaq restart
<MobileRoey> (this after my iptables commands)
<lordievader> Sounds nasty.
<lordievader> But anyhow, Oxygen theme?
<MobileRoey> meh just things I've accumulated over the years
<MobileRoey> no idea about the Oxygen theme
<valorie> MobileRoey: why not just back up your /home and start over?
<MobileRoey> I do have /home backed up
<valorie> you are spending ten times as long this way
<MobileRoey> kinda
<MobileRoey> I hate hate hate hate hate Ubuntu upgrades
<MobileRoey> it's always so darned painful.  Always.
<valorie> btrfs seems like a religion to everybody who uses it
<valorie> it wasn't painful here
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Error from greeter session: "Process crashed"
<MobileRoey> here it is, and because of the setup that Kubuntu uses
<lordievader> There is the culprit.
<valorie> sometimes I do a clean install, but usually upgrade
<MobileRoey> it puts @ and @home as subvols I think of the same iflesystem
<MobileRoey> so re-installing would nuke my @home
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Do you have plasma5.2 or 5.3?
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  what crashed
<valorie> right, thus my suggestion to backup
<MobileRoey> X?
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  checking..
<valorie> you can always make a separate partition for /home in the future.....
<lordievader> MobileRoey: The greeter session.
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  5.2
<lordievader> MobileRoey: Likely with this error: QDBusConnection: name 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.20'
<MobileRoey> ok
<lordievader> MobileRoey: You could upgrade to 5.3 and see if that fixes things.
<MobileRoey> (don't know what to make of this, but ok)
<MobileRoey> aha.
<MobileRoey> let me guess there is hopefully a PPA for this?
<MobileRoey> to Vivid?
<lordievader> Yes, backports ppa.
<MobileRoey> lemme see.. one sec.
<lordievader> MobileRoey: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> I uncommented the bakcports PPA
<MobileRoey> that the upgrade had commented auotmatically
<MobileRoey> then apt-get updated
<MobileRoey> now am apt-get dist-upgrading.
<MobileRoey> lordievader:  thanks for the suggestion :)
<lordievader> MobileRoey: We're not out of the woods yet ;)
<MobileRoey> pshaaaa ;) thanks
<MobileRoey> 20 seconds left
<MobileRoey> 5 seconds.
<MobileRoey> 1
<MobileRoey> Is SDDM a KDE project?
<valorie> MobileRoey: get in the habit of using `apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> instead of apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> mo betta
<MobileRoey> oh I didn'tt even know there is a full-upgrade
<MobileRoey> valorie, what does it do?
<MobileRoey> thanks for letting me know :)
<valorie> it will do auto-removal if necessary
<MobileRoey> oh ok.
<valorie> about SDDM: sorta
<valorie> https://github.com/sddm
<valorie> but not on KDE infra
<MobileRoey> oh well yes I know that it is par tof FreeDesktop
<MobileRoey> ah okay.
<valorie> should be, IMO
<MobileRoey> what toolkit does it use
<MobileRoey> ?
<MobileRoey> (by the way, my system is now upgrading to 5.3 from 5.2)
<MobileRoey> (ir is my hope that this also upgrades SDDM)
<valorie> C++11 plus QML
<valorie> also: #sddm on irc.freenode.net
<MobileRoey> oh.  QML on a framebuffer?
 * valorie is no expert
<MobileRoey> yeah okay I was there but thanks though
<valorie> cool
<MobileRoey> aye unerstood
<valorie> as usual, help is always welcome
<MobileRoey> justhopingt thatt this will fix my predicament
<valorie> and they should come on in off github IMO
<MobileRoey> you'd like them to migrate from Github to some other service?
<MobileRoey> omg
<MobileRoey> omg omg omg
<MobileRoey> trying to contain myself
<MobileRoey> I re-started SDDM
<MobileRoey> and it  showed me all the login prompt in its entirety
<MobileRoey> and I logged in and
<MobileRoey> now I'm just waiting.  I see a black screen and a white  mouse cursor on it.
<MobileRoey> Oh.
<MobileRoey> Oh hahaha that was ffvwm
<MobileRoey> re-doing, one moment
<MobileRoey> started Plasma.
<MobileRoey> OK this better be good.  Plasma, show me watcha got..
<MobileRoey> KDE is starting up, good...... I see the bar
<MobileRoey> now the mouse curosr
<MobileRoey> for some reason it looks like it is stalling at 80% there.
<MobileRoey> (the status bar)
<MobileRoey> brb
<MobileRoey> valorie, lordievader: ^
 * lordievader is going to bed
<valorie> sweete dreams, lordievader
<valorie> status bar of what, MobileRoey?
<MobileRoey> valorie:  nevermind it was just slow in loading
<MobileRoey> I see everything now
<valorie> oh, about SDDM - I would like them to become fully a KDE project
<MobileRoey> wow, it's comletely different from what I had before.
<MobileRoey> interesting.
<valorie> oh, awesome
<MobileRoey> thanks!!!!!
<valorie> I wonder, did you still have kdm and/or lightdm installed?
<MobileRoey> agagin so the olution was to upgrade from the stock Vivid plasma 5.2 -> PPA 5.3
<MobileRoey> I think I had lightdm before
<valorie> this was a problem for me at some point
<MobileRoey> what was, specifically?
<valorie> and for most, it was not, but for awhile while I was running Plasma 5 in 14.10, I would get weird logins
<valorie> uninstalling lightdm and then kdm fixed it for me
<valorie> I have no clue how I even had kdm
<valorie> I don't remember using that since like kde3 days
<MobileRoey> ugh
<MobileRoey> btw
<MobileRoey> 5.3 just... stops...every so often
<MobileRoey> grr
<MobileRoey> for like 10 seconds.
<MobileRoey> ah intteresting story btw
<MobileRoey> I remember the mssive problems I had with 4.0 initially
<MobileRoey> and really until 4.2
<MobileRoey> and by 4.the latest, it is wonderful
<MobileRoey> and polished
<valorie> odd, it never stops here
<MobileRoey> ok something is really annoying here
<MobileRoey> it just freezes
<valorie> I've not had any slowdowns because of baloo for many months
<MobileRoey> also, I tried dragigng a Pager widget to the bar and it doesn't do anything
<MobileRoey> ah
<MobileRoey> is it that annoying thing? I will kill it.
<valorie> yeah, and I think d and d isn't quite done
<MobileRoey> like I'll give you an example
<valorie> use the menus, including right-click menus
<MobileRoey> I type 'top' in a Konsole and hit Enter.  Nothing happens, it just stalls there.  All of Konsole freezes for 20 seconds.
<MobileRoey> OH
<MobileRoey> and of course,
<MobileRoey> as you said, baloo is running.
<MobileRoey> (when I finally do see top)
<MobileRoey> taking 13% CPU tim.
<MobileRoey> Die baloo die.
<MobileRoey> will
<MobileRoey> oh fuck 96% I meant.
<MobileRoey> baloo_file.
<MobileRoey> I WILL KILL YOU DEAD BALOO_FILE!!!!
<valorie> language please
<Hairo> ugh
<Hairo> it never uses more than 50% for me
<valorie> I like baloo, and I like the developers
<valorie> and where they are going
<MobileRoey> ok.
<MobileRoey> oh wow there is a big difference now
<MobileRoey> Roey:  thanks!
<MobileRoey> Roey:  hey man, np
<MobileRoey> brb
<valorie> lol
<Pandorian> any word on the kubuntu 15.04 fix?
<gunndawg> Pandorian: which fix?
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> now
<MobileRoey> valorie:  I keep trying to add a Pager widget to my thing bar, but it never catches
<MobileRoey> valorie:  is there something broken with the pager?
<Hairo> double click?
<MobileRoey> doesn't do anything.
<Pandorian> gundawg, it doesn't work, period
<valorie> can you add it via the "hamburger" menu?
<valorie> I don't use it because I never use more than one desktop
<MobileRoey> Hairo:  the icons on the bar move left an icon's width, then move back to the right.
<gunndawg> Pandorian: it doesnt? I installed it and it worked fine. Which part doesnt work?
<Pandorian> neither upgrading nor fresh install
<MobileRoey> valorie:  hamburger? is this a command?
<gunndawg> Pandorian: seems to work fine for most people. Though I prefer 14.04
<Pandorian> gundawg, well i tried installing it fresh on virtualbox several times, and once upgrading it... and as soon as you install the virtualbox drivers it starts freezing
<gunndawg> Pandorian: that could be an isolated problem with your machine. Doesnt means 15.04 "doesnt work period"
<valorie> see the stacked lines either on your desktop or on your panel?
<valorie> Pandorian: could be a problem with VB itself
<Pandorian> gundawg, lol well ii heard someone saying it doesn't work on their machine either natively installed without vbox
<valorie> I've heard that other virtual installs work great
<valorie> so try a different one
<Pandorian> valorie, that's what i thought at first until this one guy in this channel said he tried installing native with similar problems
<valorie> Pandorian: I've been using vivid since beta one, and it works great
<valorie> ok, *some* people have problems
<valorie> most do not
<valorie> look at the press
<Pandorian> what's a good virtual machine software for kubuntu?
<gunndawg> Pandorian: I installed vivid just fine as well, but like I said I prefer 14.04 for the moment and am not currently using 15.04
<valorie> KVM is made for us, of course
<valorie> but it's not very modern
<valorie> !info kvm
<ubottu> Package kvm does not exist in vivid
<valorie> ok.....
<valorie> vmware and qemu are the others, I guess
<Pandorian> yes definitely seems like a guest addition drivers incompatibility of some sort
<Pandorian> until you install em everything works fine
<valorie> that's too bad
<valorie> that's what used to make it almost usable for me
<valorie> I don't like VMs
<valorie> sec
<Pandorian> yes i'll have to switch around and run windows in VM instead
<MobileRoey> valorie:  hey
<MobileRoey> I found out the problem
<MobileRoey> it WAS showing me the pager.  I had one Konsole open.  So Konsole was taking up the entire space of the Pager.
<MobileRoey> Once I added desktops, I saw a HUGE BUNCH of pagers
<MobileRoey> anyway now I have it more or less like before.
<MobileRoey> why did KDE seem to forget my settings?!?
<MobileRoey> (global aplication shortcuts, wallpapers, etc.)
<_Roey> hiiiii
<_Roey> valorie:  hi
<_Roey> now this is from my desktop
<MobileRoey> thisis from my laptop.  Laptop Roey, signing offf.
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> so settings are now in ~/.config and ~/.local
<valorie> your kde4 apps will still use ~/.kde
<valorie> but we've moved onto the standard of config and local
<gunndawg> I've asked before but I'll ask again as its been a week now I cant figure it out. Anyone else use Chrome and have really small font on things like tabs, favorites, etc?
<valorie> I use chromium and everything seems fine
<gunndawg> I guess I could start using chromium. I have it installed as well
<_Roey> valorie:  ah ok.
<_Roey> valorie:  how do I migrate settings over?
<valorie> I'm not sure you can.....
<valorie> well, I take that back
<valorie> I was able to use my old konvi settings somehow
<valorie> but ..... maybe because they auto-sucked them into the new place
<valorie> which all apps should have done, but perhaps did not
<_Roey> ok.
<valorie> most are just text files
<_Roey> yeah
<_Roey> well I have the window stuff
<_Roey> argh it's like most annoying
<valorie> and in the past I've just copy/pasted stuff in
<valorie> or just replaced the new empty file with the old full one
<valorie> phone
<gunndawg> valorie: upon researching both chrome and chromium I've been introduced to SRWare Iron. Know anything about it?
<_Roey> so is this KDE platform 5?
<_Roey> kde frameworks 5 I mean
<_Roey> (plasma 5.3 I mean)_
<gunndawg> _Roey: is what KDE platform 5?
<gunndawg> _Roey: you say "is this plama 5.3" but what is "this"?
<valorie> gunndawg: never heard of it, sorry
<gunndawg> valorie: fair enough
<valorie> _Roey: we've been using KF5 for almost a year
<valorie> that was completed before plasma 5
<soee> framework is framework, Plasma 5 uses it so the Applications
<gunndawg> valorie: odd. I had Chromium v41.0.2 installed and the font sizes on tabs and everything was great. I updated it to v42.0.2 and the font sizes shrank again :(
<valorie> bummer
<valorie> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in vivid
<valorie> bs!
<gunndawg> lol
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> anyway, what I have installed is 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu1.1134
<valorie> so same as you I think?
<gunndawg> valorie: that's what I had and it was fine, then I updated to 42.0.2
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok
<mparillo>   Installed: 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu1.1134
<gunndawg> Version 42.0.2311.135 Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<valorie> I won't upgrade until prompted
<gunndawg> looked fine on v41 :(
<valorie> and gosh, it sounds like the packagers are hating on chromium bigtime
<gunndawg> cant read my tab titles or favorites :(
<mparillo> Ahh, I am on 32-bit, and maybe that is why the upgrade has not landed for me yet (I had just checked).
<valorie> so dunno if we'll keep getting it
<gunndawg> mparillo: I added the PPA and did an update/upgrade, it found a chromium update for version 42
<valorie> you can purge the PPA
<valorie> to downgrade
<gunndawg> oh, how
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gunndawg> I"ll try it
<valorie> works like a charm
<_Roey> valorie:  can I simply move the files in ~/.config/ aside and copy over the ones from ~/.kde/share/config/ ?
<valorie> I wouldn't do that without comparing them side-by-side
<gunndawg> valorie: alright that worked great. Back to version 41.0.2
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> that is one beauty of PPAs
<gunndawg> valorie: albeit had to install ppa-purge but otherwise, worked great.
<valorie> yes
<gunndawg> valorie: looks like it didnt actually remove the chromium ppa from the apt/sources.list.d but instead just commented out the ppa (with a #) in the .list. Can I just remove the .list?
<valorie> sure
<gunndawg> valorie: but is that what ppa-purge does? just disables the PPA? or was it supposed to have gotten rid of the chromium entry in sources.list.d
<gunndawg> trying to figure out if it failed to do something, and if its ok for me to clean it up
<valorie> it just disables the ppa and removes the stuff
<LogicalDash> I just upgraded to 15.04, everything seems fine except the uh, configurator for Telepathy accounts isn't accessible from System Settings
<gunndawg> ok, but doesnt remove the .list file.
<LogicalDash> I had to go into a commandline and use kcmshell4
<LogicalDash> not 5 for some reason? idk
<cyclick> wow they really screwed up with 15.04 ... I discover a new problem everytime I use it
<gunndawg> cyclick: Aye, as did I. I rolled back to 14.04 for a few more months, heh
<cyclick> this time I found out that they deleted my PDF/print to file printer
<valorie> cyclick: please file bug reports
<valorie> we actually are not finding that many problems
<valorie> gunndawg: commenting out versus removing -- commenting out is safer, and non-destructive
<gunndawg> valorie: makes sense. Thanks. Though in this case its safe for me to remove it, right?
<gunndawg> valorie: I try my best to keep a clean file system. OCD if you will.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> if you now have what you want, it is non-functional and you can remove it at will
<gunndawg> valorie: Interseting that Chromium runs 1 version behind Chrome. I guess when Chromium updates I'll ahve the small UI text again, hmm
<valorie> dunno, I've never used Chrome as such
<valorie> just chromium
<cyclick> the print-to-file is not missing everywhere apparently... only when I print from a flash app on the web ... this is an example: http://www.aladdin-pmi.com/products/create-insert
<valorie> please file a bug on bugs.kde.org as that has nothing to do with our packaging
<valorie> cyclick: ^^^
<cyclick> ok
<valorie> thank you
<cyclick> but packaging include the duty of selecting bugfree packages ... no?
#kubuntu 2015-05-03
<Guest76587> 674003349
<gunndawg> So I installed GUFW to manage my firewall and when I try to open it, it shows in the task bar with a spinning loading animation where the icon would be, then it just closes, never opens
<basheba> my desktop won't cube when I click my desktop pager
<JMichaelX> basheba: have you made sure you have the cube animation enabled in settings?
<basheba> yes
<JMichaelX> desktop cube does not work for me, either, in kubuntu 15.04, using intel/i915
<basheba> I might just put compiz on it but I'd hate to lose my qtcurve
<basheba> can I do both compiz and qtcurve?
<SporkWitch> basheba: the settings for effects have conflicting options that don't warn you.  if you have another option marked, it may supercede the cube one, and so do that instead
<basheba> it didn't.  It just keeps telling me desktop cube could not be started
<basheba> oic JMichaelX so it's all kde desktops I assume
<SporkWitch> graphics driver issue, maybe
<fighting> hello
<alvin> The energy consumption stuff is nice to have in Plasma 5.3, but it's clear to me that plasma itself uses the most battery. My load when showing the desktop only is 1.9. A bit on the heavy side. CPU time goes to plasmashell and sddm.
<valorie> sddm!
<valorie> odd that it would use anything
<valorie> aside from startup and shutdown
<MoonUnit`> for me plasmashell has a bug, it's fine on first boot but after a while it and Xorg will hit 20% cpu each.
<MoonUnit`> then the animations will get a bit laggy.
<valorie> please file a bug, MoonUnit`
<valorie> or look for one already files
<valorie> filed
<MoonUnit`> i've looked before, seems to be a constant problem going back years, fixed then broken, fixed then broken.
<valorie> which seems to indicate it is a difficult problem
<alvin> It's not actually slow on my hardware, but the fan of my notebook is blowing harder than usual. It goes silent when I log out of KDE.
<MoonUnit`> i'll have another go a figuring out thunderbird today, switched to chromium yesterday, every app clicking a link will open chromium except for thunderbird. tried forcing it in user.js and about:config settings.
<MoonUnit`> might try a fresh profile and see what it does.
<MoonUnit`> using kmail until i figure it out.
<valorie> I like kmail so much, but it isn't working for me now
<valorie> I don't like tbird, so the fallback is gmail here
<fabry> avatar
<stockfish> hello everyone
<stockfish> could anyone please help me? :/
<stockfish> hello?
<valorie> stockfish: what's the problem?
<stockfish> Thank you for answering me valorie
<valorie> usually people won't speak up unless they know what the question or problem is
<stockfish> first i should tell that im new to kubuntu and im very very impressed by that,
<stockfish> this is the first time im using a linux os
<valorie> oh very nice!
<stockfish> i really like it but my problem is,
<stockfish> i customized my desktop, but whenever i restart my laptop everything i desinged blows up :(
<stockfish> like wallpaper, folders etc everything
<valorie> blows up?
<stockfish> i mean everything reverse to default
<valorie> let's start at the beginning: what version of kubuntu did you install?
<stockfish> just like i designed nothing
<stockfish> i have kubuntu .
<stockfish> 15.04
<stockfish> i saw that its the latest so i installed it
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> so how did you customize?
<valorie> for instance, how did you get different wallpaper?
<valorie> can you describe what you did, if you remember?
<stockfish> for example, i clicked on folder settings,
<stockfish> i downloaded new wallpaper
<stockfish> and then i apllied the new one
<stockfish> its there but after restart system changes the wallpaper back to default
<valorie> so far, so good
<valorie> hmmm
<stockfish> and another thing
<valorie> that is very odd
<stockfish> normally system doesnt show folder type
<stockfish> its desktop style
<valorie> in systemsettings, you can ask the system to save your session, and restore it
<valorie> that might help
<stockfish> i have to switch to folder type, have to set up wallpaper again etc
<stockfish> hmm please let me check
<valorie> I switched to slideshow on my desktop by right-clicking on the desktop, and configuring it there
<valorie> works just fine
<stockfish> it works for me too but it changes after restart ;)
<stockfish> i opened it under which i can save the session?
<stockfish> appearance, workspace etc?
<valorie> startup and shutdown I think
<valorie> at the bottom
<valorie> I always "restore previous session"
<valorie> but then I usually shut down applications
<stockfish> it was on RPS
<stockfish> i changed it to RMSS
<stockfish> i hope it helps ;)
<stockfish> ill restart and check if it helps ok?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> you don't have to restart though
<valorie> just log out and back in
<stockfish> oh ok
<stockfish> brb :)
<stockfish_> it didnt help,
<valorie> :(
<stockfish_> it changed back from folder style to desktop style
<stockfish_> and wallpaper is gone again :/
<stockfish_> i mean default wallpapaer comes back
<bip> Buongiorno!
<valorie> so manually saved session means you have to right-click and manually save the session
<valorie> restore should be automatic
<valorie> for some reason, your sessions and settings aren't properly being saved
<stockfish_> any idea how can i fix it? ;)
<stockfish_> i have another tiny weird problem too
<stockfish_> when i restart my web browser becomes open and minimized,
<stockfish_> when i click it to maximize,
<stockfish_> the browser is being throwed to out of the screen *.*
<stockfish_> seriously
<valorie> well, if it is a permissions problem, you could chown -R username folder/
<stockfish_> it goes out of the screen right side
<valorie> in other words, in a console, type: chown -R ~/home
<stockfish_> i close it and i re-open the browser then it corrects itself
<valorie> that will fix the permissions in your home folder
<stockfish_> ok im trying now
<valorie> that is very strange, as it means that the browser thinks your screen is larger than it actually is
<stockfish_> but it doesnt show any part of its
<stockfish_> its completely goes the right side
<stockfish_> i think it thinks that the screen is there
<valorie> does it help if you restore the size, and resize to less than maximum?
<stockfish_> i havent tried it, and dont know how to either :)
<valorie> I personally hate maximized windows
<valorie> they bug me
<valorie> so there is the close symbol, maximize, and restore
<valorie> err, max or min
<stockfish_> chown: missing operand after /home/username/home
<valorie> what is your home called?
<stockfish_> its --> /home
<stockfish_> it said /home/stockfish/home
<stockfish_> st. is my user name
<valorie> you might need to use eg /home/valorie
<valorie> home shouldn't be in there twice
<valorie> if it really is, that is your problem
<valorie> because that means kubuntu doesn't know where to find your settings
<stockfish_> it said ----> chown: missing operand after /home/stockfish/home
<stockfish_> how can i fix my mistake? i dont know how i did it :)
<Mazhdee> Hey everyone
<Mazhdee> I'm trying to add a firewall rule with ufw gui
<Mazhdee> http://i.imgur.com/OfTrhxL.png
<valorie> try again with chown -R /home/stockfish
<stockfish_> ok
<valorie> really, if you have a /home in your home, you have a problem
<Mazhdee> and then I get this http://imgur.com/vWO7QIF
<stockfish_> no i dont want it
<valorie> Mazhdee: I know nothing about ufw
<stockfish_> why would i want it
<valorie> beyond
<valorie> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Mazhdee> ubottu
<Mazhdee> I know, I'm using ufw-kde right now
<stockfish_> i made a home inside the home by mistake?
<valorie> still, those two pages will help you, Mazhdee
<Mazhdee> I want to allow all traffic through tun0 and it doesn't allow me to do that
<valorie> stockfish_: if you did, move the files back where they belong
<Mazhdee> valorie, ok
<valorie> and delete that folder
<valorie> but move the stuff first
<Mazhdee> look, I think it's a bug, I just don't know why it wouldn't let you allow *any* traffic
<Mazhdee> basically it wants me to create a rule for a specific ip and a specific port but this is dumb since with any firewall you can add such non-specific rules
<Mazhdee> I can do it with iptables too, I even did it earlier in the morning, but I want to use ufw to be able to disable and re-enable the routes quickly
<valorie> it is possible that it is buggy, for sure
<stockfish_> when i enter home i dont see another home folder, i can see (desktop, documents, downloads, music, pictures, public, templates, videos)
<Mazhdee> (this is for forcing all my traffic through my vpn, but sometimes I need to disable my vpn and so the firewall rules)
<valorie> try `ubuntu-bug ufw` to file one
<valorie> in the cli
<Mazhdee> valorie, okay, many thanks
<valorie> easiest/best way to file a bug
<valorie> stockfish_: best of luck with your issues; please come back when there are more expert people helping out
 * valorie is heading to bed
<stockfish_> thanks a lot for your helps ;)
<Mazhdee> valorie : good night.
<Mazhdee> thanks to you
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`, how are you?
<MoonUnit`> lordievader: i'm fine, ty.
<xchatter> Since yesterday I am no longer able to enter Japanese input oon Kubuntu 15.04. It was working for many years. Does anybody know if yesterday something was changed? If I add the Japanese language in the locale settings the entire KDE GUI switched into Japanese after the next login, but I don't want that. I only want to be able to enter Japanese characters. Any idea?
<lordievader> xchatter: What ime are you using?
<xchatter> lordievader, what is "ime"?
<lordievader> xchatter: The piece of software that translates your latin keyboard to hiragana/katakana/kanji.
<xchatter> lordievader, I am not sure. Since yesterday it is gone.
<xchatter> I had installed it age ago so I am not up-to-date.
<xchatter> There is no more symbol in the panel.
<lordievader> xchatter: If you wait a bit, I'll try to install it on my vivid box.
 * lordievader usually uses ibus + mozc
<xchatter> I think it was ibus, yes. Now as you mention it.
<xchatter> But I don't want the entire KDE interface to be Japanese, only be able to enter Japanese chars.
<xchatter> Could you provide me with the steps to (re)-install that, please?
<lordievader> xchatter: There is no need to use the Japanese local for everything ;)
<lordievader> xchatter: First need to figure out what works ;)
<xchatter> OK, I am listening.
<lordievader> My netboot is slow... :(
<lordievader> xchatter: Anyhow install mozc-ibus and ibus.
<xchatter> ibus is already newest version
<xchatter> E: Unable to locate package mozc-ibus
<lordievader> xchatter: Ah sorry, its ibus-mozc
<xchatter> I installed it. But how does it show up now? Can not see anything.
<lordievader> Something with ibus-setup, my box is still unpacking humanity-icon-theme. Having an nfs-root has its downsides.
<xchatter> OK, thx
<xchatter> I think I have to log out once.
<xchatter> CU
<sheytan> Hi there
<lordievader> o/
<sheytan> why there's no 3G connection available in 15.04 anymore?
<sheytan> I'm plugging in my USB 3G modem, and nothing new appear
<sheytan> in the network applet
<sheytan> it was fine before, have a 15.04 clean install
<lordievader> Perhaps there is some package not installed?
<sheytan> might be, but wich are they?
<lordievader> No idea.
<xchatter> I ran ibus-setup and turned show icon on system tray. But it does not show.
<lordievader> xchatter: Is the ibus daemon running?
<xchatter> It says the keyboard shortcut is <super>space.
<xchatter> What is <super> ??
<xchatter> How can I find out?
<lordievader> xchatter: Super is the windows key.
<lordievader> xchatter: ps aux|grep ibus
<xchatter> Yes, it is running.
<lordievader> xchatter: Do you have an icon in your system tray?
<xchatter> OK, windows and space brings up the anthy switch
<xchatter> No, no icon.
<xchatter> Logged out and back in. Still no icon.
<xchatter> Kubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> xchatter: Then you are likly facing http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<xchatter> But it worked until yesterday. And I installed 15.04 when it came out (official release day). Strange.
<xchatter> Ok, but I think I can live with it. Pressing the windows key with space allows me to switch to hiragana. How about Kanji?
<lordievader> Ah ibus is instelled here.
<lordievader> xchatter: For that you really need to systray.
<Guest58204> Is it possible to upgrade an existing installation of Kubuntu from the Live USB (I'm currently running in the live USB)
<Guest58204> (Because it seems like that's possible in the Ubuntu installer)
<Guest58204> ah nvm figured it out (cdromupgrade command)
<xchatter> Now it stopped working again. Windows+space and then clicking on JP does not do anything anymore. :(
<lordievader> xchatter: wmsystemtray shows ibus... but it is rather ugly.
<xchatter> *sigh"
<xchatter> ok
<xchatter> I am thinking, maybe I have to reboot?
<lordievader> xchatter: No start wmsystemtray: wmsystemtray --non-wmaker --bgcolor white
<lordievader> In Linux you rarely have to reboot.
<jjeronimo> could someone help me with nvidia driver problems (black screen on boot) on kubuntu 15.04, never had problems before but since my upgrade I keep getting a black screen after rebooting twice (1st time boot the driver works)
<jjeronimo> tried purging and reinstalling nvidia*
<MoonUnit`> that's why i use trayer instead on wmsystemtray, you get more control,  trayer --help http://paste.ubuntu.com/10976616/
<jjeronimo> or could it be the microcode option?
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Can that one be included in the panel?
<MoonUnit`> lordievader: sadly no
<lordievader> That's too bad.
<johan> Hi everyone. I have finnally swithced to Kubuntu and Plasma 5. I have tried to setup microphone playthrough (for kareoke) But I get 0.5 seconds delay and echo effect on it by some reason. When recording without playback there is instant and no reverb/echo.
<johan> Anyone has an idea what could be wrong?
<johan> I use the following bash script to enable playback on microphone
<johan> set -e
<johan> module=$(pactl load-module module-loopback)
<johan> function cleanup {
<johan>     pactl unload-module $module
<johan> }
<johan> trap cleanup EXIT
<unopaste> johan you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<xchatter> I have the problem that when I log in under my user name then ibus is running but when my girlfriend logs in (she wants to use Japanese input) then under her user ibus daemon is not started. Any idea?
<lordievader> xchatter: Start another one?
<xchatter> She is not a Linux user at all. Not a technical person.
<xchatter> There must be a way that the daemon is started when she logs in so she can use ibus anythy.
<lordievader> Jup, start ibus-daemon through the kde autostart stuff. <- is somewhere in the systemsettings.
<xchatter> Would that be the service "input actions"?
<lordievader> Err no. In plasma4 its System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Autostart
<xchatter> But I am on plasma 5
<xchatter> 15.04
<xchatter> On your path it only says "Desktop file, script file"
<lordievader> I know, but I do not know where the Autostart went to.
<xchatter> It is a background service
<xchatter> no?
<arunce> xchatter: choose the desktop file. script file seems to not be working.
<lordievader> No.
<xchatter> But it can not be edited.
<xchatter> I can only add scripts
<xchatter> I will check this out under her user name.
<xchatter> Hold on.
<vbgunz> In 15.04, 2 problems that are quite upsetting are double clicking on the title bar of any window no longer maximizes/restores it and bookmarks in dolphin disappear on every new start of dolphin
<vbgunz> am I the only one to experience this? is there a solution?
<MoonUnit`> min/max working for me, bookmarks problem is known.
<vbgunz> MoonUnit`: I can use the titlebar buttons for max/restore but I can no longer double click the title bar to do that
<vbgunz> can you double click the titlebar and get that behaviour? it works for you?
<MoonUnit`> yes thats working fo me.
<MoonUnit`> have my double click interval at 400msec.
<alvin> What's the systemd/network-manager method of requesting a DHCPv6 address?
<alvin> vbgunz: works for me too
<vbgunz> hmm, let me see if I can change it
<vbgunz> wow, none of my titlebar actions work
<vbgunz> well, I found a bug on kde bugs and added to it, did find a workaround for the bookmarks
<vbgunz> thanks fellas
<vbgunz> I made a change to /etc/profile.d/kwin.sh and added export __GL_YIELD="USLEEP" to it then ran this -> kwin_x11 --replace and my double click on the titlebar maximize/restore works
<xchatter> How can I start ibus automatically?
<xchatter> Why is ibus started automaticall under my user (admin rights) but not started under another user (no admin rights)?
<xchatter> I use Kubuntu 15.04.
<xchatter> This solution does not work for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8528382 It does not start the ibus.
<alvin> No, autostart in plasma5 is partly broken. Check 'kcmshell5 autostart' again. Your script entries will have disappeared.
<xchatter> I don't have anything in the autostart under my user name and still ibus runs. Why doesn't it run under another user?
<xchatter> How can I find out from what mechanism ibus is started under my user name?
<VYCK> Hi guys, I installed kubuntu, everything works except one thing.I can't enter my encryption password on the splash menu, it doesn't react.But on the other hand entering encryption password from a recovery mode works like a miracle.Any help?
<alvin> I'd try removing splash first.
<alvin> aaand DHCPv6 is broken too.
<jjeronimo> Why is it when I install the latest nvidia drivers on ubuntu 15.04, everything works on the first boot, but on the second boot I get a black screen?
<alvin> Hey, I got that the other way around. First boot, blank screen after grub. Second boot it works. Every time. I took out the card.
<jjeronimo> I'm on a laptop :)
<jjeronimo> I read somewhere you need to define the laptop dvi screen in the xorg.conf
<jjeronimo> but I can't find the site anymore :/
<jjeronimo> is it dvi on a laptop?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MoonUnit`> LVDS isn't it on laptops?
<jjeronimo> MoonUnit`: trying to figureout what I should put in the screen section of the xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<jjeronimo> kubuntu
<MoonUnit`> if you run xrandr from a terminal it should display the available connections.
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, I saw your issue in #ubuntu, which nvidia gpu?
<jjeronimo> 970M
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: geforce gtx 970M
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, when booting can drop to a TTY/VT ? if so sudo apt-get install nvidia-346, then reboot
<jjeronimo> I did
<jjeronimo> and 149
<jjeronimo> 349*
<BluesKaj> did you try the 340?
<jjeronimo> using the driver manager yes
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, which driver does the manager recommend
<jjeronimo> then I got a black screen, tty'd, purged nvidia*, installed the edge ppa, installed 349
<jjeronimo> rebooted, everyting works
<jjeronimo> rebooted again, black screen
<jjeronimo> strange right? :)
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, ok what about the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ? Seems like your onlu option , and xedgers are worth using because new nidia updates will break  their divers
<BluesKaj> correction xedgers are not worth using
<jjeronimo> ok
<BluesKaj> I have used the xedsgers and usually break within a few weeks
<jjeronimo> then I'll purge nvidia* again
<jjeronimo> n install 340
<jjeronimo> but my problem will remain
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, did the nouveau driver work ok after the OS installation ? if so you may need too use that for a while .
<BluesKaj> too=to
<jjeronimo> Didn't try nouveau yet
<BluesKaj> did you do-release-upgrade from 14.10?
<jjeronimo> yes I recently upgraded to 15.04
<BluesKaj> or did you do a clean install?
<BluesKaj> if you did a clean install then the default driver was nouveau
<jjeronimo> ah ok, yes that worked
<jjeronimo> the default driver worked
<krise> I made a start up usb with kubuntu vivid but my computer wont load from usb at start up. What might be the problem ?  i did change boot  priority at boot menu but still nothing
<BluesKaj> then you need to make a decision, jjeronimo
<jjeronimo> nouveau is too slow, I wouldnt be able to watch netflix movies
<BluesKaj> krise your uefi/bios might need to secure boot disabled
<BluesKaj> to have
<jjeronimo> maybe I should downgrade to 14.10
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, are you sure about netflix not working ?
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: yeah, flash is slow without hardware acceleration
<BluesKaj> odd nouveau worked fine on my entry level nvidia 8400GS
<jjeronimo> I have the latest hardware, gtx 970m
<jjeronimo> core i7
<BluesKaj> yes, that's probly the problem
<jjeronimo> still too slow
<krise> selected uefi os , secure boot disabled, in boot menu first is usb hdd
<krise> dont boot
<jjeronimo> they should warn people for installing non lts releases :(
<BluesKaj> krise, it could be the usb iso image isn't bootable ...I had that problem with startup disk and unetbootin both , had to trt startup disk twice.
<krise> hm
<krise> ok
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, I don't normally recommend the linux driver from the nvidia site, but it might work
<jjeronimo> untill the next kernell upgrade right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<jjeronimo> but yeah it might be a temporary solution
<jjeronimo> thx
<krise> BluesKaj did i understand right that i had to mark iso file as executable and make new start up disk ?
<BluesKaj> krise, I'm merely telling you my experience and some other users had with startup disk
<krise> well, mine dont still work
<krise> will it work if i burn it to dvd ?
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure . it might
<BluesKaj> krise, you might want to try legacy mode with the usb first
<krise> how can i doo that
<BluesKaj> krise in the uefi/bios
<krise> Thanks BluesKaj , Legacy mode worked. Now i have different problem, when i connect my external hard drive it gives me an error message. I will copy that to pastebin. I know it works in windows computer
<krise> https://paste.kde.org/pabyr6lsl
<krise> viirus is my ext. hard drive name
<MoonUnit`> maybe try ntfsfix?
<jjeronimo> hmmz strange my xorg.conf keeps being overridden
<BluesKaj> krise, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdd1
<krise> step by step please
<BluesKaj> krise, in the terminal run the above
<jjeronimo> everytime I reboot my xorg.conf resets
<jjeronimo> nvidia-xconfig generates a different config than the one I'm trying to override
<BluesKaj> we don't normally need an xorg.conf anymore , so you might want to blank it and if you insist then run nvidia-xconfig afterwards
<jjeronimo> I'm still trying to fix the blank display problem when I boot
<krise> terminal tells me that only root can doo that
<jjeronimo> without resorting to the binary nvidia drivers on the site from nvidia
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: I tried that, it resets to a certain default config after reboot
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, then blank both xorgs and reboot
<jjeronimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10978285/
<jjeronimo> both?
<jjeronimo> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jjeronimo> and?
<jjeronimo> is the one my system keeps restoring too
<jjeronimo> this one is generated by nvidia-xconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/10978305/
<krise> BluesKaj this happends mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, delete the xorg files is all i can think of then, we usually don't need them
<jjeronimo> I did that, it reapears after reboot
<BluesKaj> krise, check this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<MoonUnit`> jjeronimo: the arch wiki has a good section on nvidia, has a section on : No screens found on a laptop/NVIDIA Optimus
<MoonUnit`> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA
<jjeronimo> MoonUnit`: thx, will try that
<jjeronimo> bumblebee is an option?
<jjeronimo> This article is outdated I think, still talks about nvidia 295
<jjeronimo> oh no sorry it's not
<MoonUnit`> no idea, only have radeon cards.
<jjeronimo> brb
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, how did you guess he's using optimus , good call , then he should use nvidia-prime, correct?
<MoonUnit`> just a guess saw his xorg conf had intel and nvidia sections.
<BluesKaj> I didn't bother looking at it ...maybe I should next tme , just assumed his HW is too new :)
<MoonUnit`> no idea with nvidia, i tend to stick with radeon the opensource drivers are pretty good for me.
<BluesKaj> right, i had a few probs with nvidia on 15.04 at first with plsama 5.2 , but 5.3 seems work fine now\
<jjeronimo> new clue, error setting up nvidia prime
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, you could have told us about your 2 gpu optimus system at the outset ...i didn't bother reading the xorg file because I thought you din't need it
<jjeronimo> msi.com/product/nb/GS70-2PE-Stealth-Pro.html
<jjeronimo> is my system
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: eh ? ok ? 2gpu's intel and nvidia I guess?
<BluesKaj> so it seems , by your xorg file
<jjeronimo> Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<jjeronimo> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204M [GeForce GTX 970M] (rev a1)
<jjeronimo> so what does this mean?
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, afaik nvidia-prime supports the nvidia gpu when partnered with the intel low level graphics
<jjeronimo> yes, it used to just work
<jjeronimo> before my upgrade to 15.04
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, have you done a dist-upgrade in the last day or so, the final plasma 5.3 is now in the backports so thjat may change your issue with nvidia-prime
<jjeronimo> no  offence, it sounds like a long shot, in my humble noob opinion :)
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, not really , I had problems with nvidia on plasma 5.2 , but after installing plasma 5.3 the graphics problems cleared up
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: ok thx, I'll check
<BluesKaj> jjeronimo, make sure the backports are enabled in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: not yet
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: ok, thx, ill try that
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: I did a prime-select intel, that works, but no nvidia
<jjeronimo> BluesKaj: I upgraded to plasma 5.3, no effect
<Mneuro> What is the difference between OpenGL 2.0 and 3.1 for Kwin Compositing?
<BluesKaj> Mneuro, not much , unless you're gaming
<Mneuro> BluesKaj, I play a lot of games on my pc, what does it effect for gaming
<BluesKaj> or have every desktop effect enabled
<BluesKaj> use 3.1 then , it will probly work fine
<Mneuro> BluesKaj 2.0 was working fine.  Is there any performance different in games to use one over the other?
<BluesKaj> yes, 31.1 is more advanced in 3D graphics terms etc, but will use more battery power on laptops
<s1lent> hello folks, I have troubles with baloo_file_extractor process. this process is running again and again and i dont, how can I stop it... I have kubuntu 14.10
<s1lent> any ideas please?
<s1lent> *i dont know
<BluesKaj> s1lent, open system settings> search>file search , uncheck "enable file search"
<s1lent> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> s1lent,` yw
<_Roey> BluesKaj, lordievader: I got my problems with SDDM fixed when upgrading from Kubuntu 15.04 stock KDE -> Plasma 5.3 PPA
<lordievader> _Roey: I know ;)
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<lordievader> o/
<Etriaph> How's the day lordievader?
<lordievader> Pretty good. How are you, Etriaph?
<Etriaph> Laundry's done, kitchen is clean, floors are clean.  I'm great now :D
<Dragostini1> Hey everyone, I asked in #kde as well but no reply so thought I'd ask here.
<Dragostini1> [14:26] <Dragostini1> I've been using Plasma5 for a week or so now on Kubuntu 15.04, and just tried to set my panel to "Windows Can Cover" (Intellihide essentially), but when I hover my mouse over the area, or apply pressure, it doesn't pop up. Google fu has told me others are complaining about this too, but I haven't seen a solution. Anyone found one?
<irctc646> hi everybody, i got a problem... i had to install an o.s. winzozz on a empty partition and obviously i didn't thought to the grub or a dual boot so it boot with winzozz... what can i do for a dual boot now?
<kibou> update grub
<irctc646> @kibou right now i m using the Try Kubuntu is working anyway?
<kibou> @irctc646 you are on the live dvd right now ? if you kept your windows partition you can issue the " update-grub " command on the CLI and it should generate a new grub menu with windows and linux
<irctc646> ok i will try this way... thanx
<Vapoor> hello
<lordievader> o/
<hyper_ch> it's so annoying, that Konsole freezes when resizing
<typhoon_2099> Hey guys, i can't get any startup scripts to stay in my Autostart, whenever I leave and come back the scripts have been removed from the menu, but stay in the ~/.config/autostart directory.
<typhoon_2099> I dont' know why it's doing this, I've checked the file permissions, the file location, checked that it's executable and it's all fine, but KDE doessn't recognise the symlink (or copy) that it creates. It only stopped working since I upgraded to 15.04
<valorie> hyper_ch: please file a bug
<valorie> typhoon_2099: I've noticed a few people experiencing problems that could be permissions problems
<typhoon_2099> Are other people experiencing the same issue?
<valorie> you can try `chown -R /home/user`
<valorie> with your username
<valorie> a few
<typhoon_2099> I can do that, I already am the owner of the file.
<valorie> and I have a suspicion they used sudo sometime they shouldn't
<valorie> right, that just ensures proper permissions in your whole home
<Guest16661> Hello
<arunce> hi, how can I configue a keyboard shortcut to a panel?
<typhoon_2099> Still getting the same result. Should I post the bug to KDE or Kubuntu? this is new in 15.04, it worked fine in 14.10
<hyper_ch> valorie: I did... but no reply this far
<hyper_ch> valorie: you said you use a different console proggy than Konsole? which one was it again?
<Xenoth> I just got a new USB mouse, and it autosleeps when not used every 5 mins. Is there a way to prevent this? The mouse doesn't have anything that can be changed, settings wise.
<Xenoth> Well, the mouse firmware can't change it's behavior*
<Finetundra> hey guys, can someone suggest to me a good program that sub's for windows movie maker?
#kubuntu 2016-05-02
<edaq> HAHAHAHAHA lol heLO ?␁DCC SEND "isla" mis dumb
<edaq> ops
<edaq> wrong paste again
<edaq> I have several window open
<tux|dude> How long is it until 16.04 gets plasma 5.6?
<valorie> tux|dude: we're trying to make it happen right now
<tux|dude> Oh awesome!
<valorie> frameworks is done, plasma is underway
<valorie> then applications
<valorie> be aware that it will happen in Yakkety first, then be backported to Xenial
<tux|dude> Awesome sauce
<user|59207> buenas al tener instalado el SO me da errores de acpi que puedo hacer?
<user|59207> porque?
<valorie> !en | user|59207
<ubottu> user|59207: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<valorie> oops, I mean
<valorie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<valorie> user|59207: ^^^
<luc4> Hello! After upgrading to 16.04 it seems the battery icon is missing. Am I the only one with this problem?
<valorie> my battery icon doesn't show if it's full
<luc4> valorie: ah ok, yes, probably that
<valorie> but it's under the little triangle menu
<valorie> and I think you can right-click and say don't hide or so
<luc4> valorie: actually it seems it is there, but it is wrong
<luc4> valorie: mmh... no, it seems it is a wrong icon maybe here
<valorie> mine has a battery icon
<luc4> valorie: I see a little white rectangle.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I also upgraded
<valorie> no such problem
<valorie> not sure what to advise
<valorie> actually, mine is a little white rectangle, but there is a green plug on it
<luc4> valorie: http://tinypic.com/r/11aizuu/9
<valorie> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=100761
<luc4> valorie: like this
<valorie> I don't see the image there
<valorie> all kinds of text, but no battery image
<luc4> valorie: I don't understand.
<luc4> valorie: ah you mean you don't see the image in the link?
<valorie> yes
<luc4> valorie: try to refresh, it is there
<valorie> I can see other of their images
<valorie> if I press next or previous
<valorie> but nothing for your link
<luc4> valorie: I just checked, I had to refresh
<luc4> valorie: I had to open the link and then refresh
<hateball> I saw it, once. Tinypic is pretty damn terrible.
 * hateball suggests imgur
<valorie> I was about to say, imgur always works
<luc4> http://imgur.com/553aW5J
<valorie> yes, that's the same that I have
<valorie> the little green bit is a plug
<luc4> oops, unplugged too many cables :-D
<luc4> I see nothing when power is unplugged, just a rectangle it seems
<valorie> right, but it will shrink as the battery loses charge
<valorie> very minimalistic icon
<luc4> valorie: so this is intended?
<luc4> valorie: terrible icon :-( it seemed a bug to me. Well ok then, thanks!
<valorie> luc4: I think it was intended, and will stick around until someone designs a better one
<luc4> valorie: ok, thanks!
<valorie> yw
<DataGhostS> this must be a known issue somehow, I've had it with my upgrade to 15.04 or 15.10 as well and managed to fix it somehow but I don't remember how and I can't seem to come up with good search terms to find a solution. Basically, I have a dualscreen setup and since upgrading to 16.04 my K-menu opens about 25% of the time and when it does, it usually opens on the other screen (so not above the K button). Same thing happens with the
<DataGhostS> 'tooltips' when I hover over other parts on the panel, like open applications or icons in the notification area, they pop up (if they do) on the other screen. Massively annoying, can anyone suggest a fix?
<DataGhostS> my primary screen is on the right so the K button is on the left side of the right screen, and when the K menu opens, it opens on the right side of the left screen. Window previews and notification 'tooltips' show on the left side of the left screen
<trevize> hello I just installed 16.04 64 bit and have trouble installing steam. anyone could help me troubleshoot it?
<valorie> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<valorie> trevize: ^^^
<trevize> thnx valorie, thats one of the issues, I cannot update my graphics card driver from apt
<trevize> I have some unmet dependencies errors when I do
<viewer|93121> Hello all. I am experiencing a lot of trouble since the upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04. Most difficult is the fact that neither Muon, nor the new Discover seem to be able to handle repositories (add, remove, and the like). Anyone else having problems with that?
<viewer|93121> Also, PeerGuardian is no longer blocking, and network settings are mostly not working. I found some articles about the latter in connection with VPN, but mine is a different problem. I am not allowed to change settings at all, only sometimes it works out of the blue.
<viewer|93121> Error message reads: connection.gateway-ping-timeout: cannot set property:value "***" of type 'guint' is invalid or out of range ...
<viewer|93121> Anyone ...?
<viewer|93121> OK, I don't receive any answers, maybe something is wrong with my browser settings, or it's just that nobody is answering. So, have a good day.
<DataGhostS> tried several things, still my kmenu/panel problem isn't fixed, in case anyone found a solution in the meantime
<plasma_5_6> hello folks
<plasma_5_6> do we know WHEN plasma 5.6 will be available in kubuntu backports?
<plasma_5_6> I installed KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS and activated Kubuntu-Backports, but Plasma 5.6 is still not loaded
<plasma_5_6> do we know WHEN plasma 5.6 will be available in kubuntu backports?
<plasma_5_6> do we know WHEN plasma 5.6 will be available in kubuntu backports?
<hateball> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<hateball> hmmm, not much info there
<soee_> Kubuntu devs are moving from debian git to launchpad atm. and have to fix CI etc. Most of he work is done already but not all, so when this end than Plasma, Frameworks and Apps get packaged for YY and than backported to Xenial. But no eta
<plasma_5_6> ahh ok..thanks for this information
<profilerHH> good morning from Hamburg!
<soee_> hiho
<ingopan> moin
<soee_> hi ingopan
<ingopan> Bin neu im Linux/KDE Land. Werde demnächst sicher mal oefter hier vorbeischauen.
<hateball> !de | ingopan
<ubottu> ingopan: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ingopan> thx
<Avihay_work> sigh, I can't set xkb options from the keyboard KCM :-<
<Avihay_work> ever since the upgrade to 16.04
<Avihay_work> AHAA! if I disable 'configure layeouts', it works fine
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Dey_> hi there
<Dey_> :D
<Avihay_work> hi
<BluesKaj> hi again
<Avihay_work> hi
<Avihay_work> and when I turn 'configure layeouts' back on, it still preserves my settings, so, success
<MoPac> Hello. I'm just making the switch to kde/plasma. I'm having a weird issue where some icons for programs won't show up in task managers and/or system trays, with only a generic placeholder icon, when they aren't running.
<MoPac> Actually to clarify -- some icons not showing up in the system tray.  But bigger problem is a number of icons not showing in task manager until the program is running. So the Firefox launcher is just a little rectangle with a dog-ear until I launch it; then it's normal.
<BluesKaj> MoPac, try the icons only taskmanager in the widgets..it could be the minimal look that the default breeze theme uses as well
<MoPac> BluesKaj: That's actually the one I'm using
<BluesKaj> then it could be your theme
<BluesKaj> desktop theme in system settings>workspace theme>desktop theme
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Well, I've tried changing some of those task icon themes, but it doesn't seem to help. I've mostly been using Breeze Dark, though -- surely it's not missing an icon for Firefox? Or, if it was, it would also show a placeholder when the program is running? (it's normal when running)
<BluesKaj> MoPac, can you do screen shot/prntscn and post it on http://imgur.com/
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Sure, was thinking about doing that -- one sec
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Here's a before and after I launch FIrefox and CrashPlan.  Other Icons under those generic placeholders are Dolphin, Thunderbird, and PGAdminIII ( http://imgur.com/a/2HSgn )
<BluesKaj> MoPac, recommend you use quicklaunch widget , but my panel is on the bottom , not used to seeing it on the right
<MoPac> BluesKaj: With Quicklaunch, though, I'd just end up with lots of clutter and confusion when switching windows, since the launcher icon and the task icon will both be up at the same time
<MoPac> Plus, that wouldn't really solve the problem, which is why these icons aren't being pulled correctly when the apps aren't running (I've even tried deleting the cache). And it shows up the same for both icons-only TM and the normal TM -- e.g., both do this generic icon thing for Firefox
<BluesKaj> this is mine http://imgur.com/E0u0KfJ ...ands what do you meqn by "placeholder"?
<BluesKaj> mean
<MoPac> BluesKaj: By "placeholder" I just meant "default" or "generic" -- e.g., in the theme in those screenshots, it's a white rectangle with a dog-ear fold in the bottom right corner. It's being used as the icon for all the app launchers that it's failing to pull a specific icon for
<MoPac> I mean, it wouldn't be a big deal if I could edit the launchers manually and point them to an icon -- are there editable files somewhere for each of these apps' launchers that I could go poke at?
<BluesKaj> MoPac, I heven't seen anything like that before. Did you switch over from a 'buntu that used a different DE?
<BluesKaj> check icons (settings) in system settings
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Yes, I've installed kubuntu-desktop on top of the Unity version and am trying to make sure everything can work properly before deleting the other packages. I know "weird" stuff can happen in such an environment, but I'm skeptical that this could be that -- I mean, icons are in folders or not..
<BluesKaj> MoPac, ok sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop plsama-desktop the update and full-upgrade , think you should remove Unity as well
<BluesKaj> the=then
<BluesKaj> plasma-desktop , scuse the typos
<MoPac> BluesKaj: I've already got the whole kubuntu stack installed -- is there a reason why you think that the presence of unity DE packages would be interfering with icon display in the task manager?
<BluesKaj> MoPac, I don't know , haven't tried the KDE and Unity DE's together , been a KDE user for 11 yrs , tried Ubuntu a few tiles , but  I missed the KDE's flexibility
<BluesKaj> times even
<MoPac> BluesKaj: I'm still not sold yet on kde -- though I'm using it for now because I've been getting horrible gpu crashes trying to use LibreOffice in Unity, and they don't happen in plasma, so....
<MoPac> But the touchscreen support is pretty terrible in KDE, and I'm still trying to stop the themes from creating awful, unusable color schemes in apps that make text unreadable.
<MoPac> Actually, is there a way to exempt individual applications from the themes?
<BluesKaj> not that I know of
<BluesKaj> touchscreens are a different matter , no exerience with thjem at all, except on my phone
<BluesKaj> MoPac, maybe the guys at #kde chat can help, they're quite knowledgeable about configs etc
<MoPac> BluesKaj: thanks
<just_looking_aro> join kubuntu_backports
<viewer|71594> hi all. Is there a channel for kubuntu backports?
<marco-parillo> There is not a separate channel for Kubuntu backports. If you have a question about your currently-installed backports, this is the place, If you would like to help develop the next round of backports, #kubuntu-devel is the place.
<viewer|53431> hi im new... kubuntu is asking me to password... in live usb... somebody knows it?
<soee_> viewer|53431: it doesn't work withoutpass ?
<soee_> if no, try typing: kubuntu
<viewer|53431> no... doesnt work whitout pass or kubuntu
<soee_> BluesKaj: ^ do you remember pass ?
<viewer|53431> no.. never set one
<soee_> viewer|53431: and: ubuntu
<soee_> viewer|53431: also this is Kubuntu 16.04 ?
<viewer|53431> kubuntu 14.04
<viewer|53431> ubuntu doesnt work too
<soee_> viewer|53431: why don't you use 16.04 ?
<soee_> it is latest LTS
<viewer|53431> ok im gonna try it
<soee_> ok, please do and than report back how it was - if it worked fine ;)
<BluesKaj> pass , kubuntu ?
<viewer|71594> thx marco-parillo . I just wanted to know if there is a plan and schedule on making kde plasma 5.6 available
<viewer|53431> downloading 16.04
<viewer|53431> see you later!!! thanks
<user|> Hello, I have Kubuntu 11.04 recently replace a Windows 7 os, is there a way that I can upgrade to 16.04 without having to download an .ISO and burn it, etc...?
<BluesKaj> user|, no, too late you're EOL, clean install from media is your only recourse unless you have separate / and /home partitions
<user|> that's what I thought...
<user|> thanks
<user|73424> salut
<user|73424> kubuntu et le wifi
<zamazan4ik> pls, English)
<viewer|30400> I have Kubuntu 16 on VMware ESXi as a live cd, I don't see an install button. Can anyone give me instructions on how to install it?
<marco-parillo> Do you see a small box just south-east of the hamburger?
<viewer|30400> I don't see a hamburger
<marco-parillo> Three short parallel lines in the upper right/
<marco-parillo> Then down a bit and to the right should be a box (a folder view widget). Half-hidden in the box is the installer program.
<viewer|30400> I think I see it but its so small I can't click on it. I just rebooted again with more resources and will try again
<marco-parillo> You can re-size the folder view widget. Click and hold, and the toolbar should appear to the right.
<viewer|30400> Its installing now, much thanks
<marco-parillo> My pleasure.
<viewer|30400> thanks, again. I am disconnecting
<user|69716> Hi, My name is kenny and I am having a hard time with apt get. After some searching, I have found a similar issue, (http://askubuntu.com/questions/633544/e-error-pkgproblemresolverresolve-generated-breaks-this-may-be-caused-by-he), but have been unable to fix it so far.
<soee_> user|69716: hiho, can you paste errors you have ?
<user|69716> Yeah, http://pastebin.com/RsSfqyJt
<zamazan4ik> Did ypu try reinstall mysql-server
<zamazan4ik> ?
<user|69716> I have tried removing mysql-server, and mysql-community-server.
<goddard> i am trying to listen to music and each time Juk changes songs it switch my sound device
<goddard> claiming one device is better
<user|69716> Afterwards, there are some other libraries that require those, and when I try to remove those, the mysql items are right back in the list.
<goddard> how can i disable this?
<ricktimmis> goddard: Try Applications > Settings > System Settings > Multimedia
<ricktimmis> In there are the Sound, Video preferences and priorities
<goddard> ricktimmis: cool i will try that
<user|69716> Here is an example of that behavior: http://pastebin.com/kJmYTTgP
<keithzg> user|69716: Perhaps try to uninstall them simultaneously? ie. "sudo apt remove mysql-server mysql-community-server"
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/d34GEgB5 has the results when I remove them simultaneously then try to 'fix' the remaining dependencies.
<alesan> hello
<user|69716> I have also attempted removing everything mysql using 'apt-get remove mysql*'
<alesan> http://imgur.com/GDAzYE6 <- how can I put an icon of konqueror (the file manager) in that area? I cannot find out how. I used to have one but it disappeared
<ricktimmis> alesan: Got the the application in the K menu, then drag and drop it to the panel
<ricktimmis> s/Got/Goto
<ricktimmis> Remember that Konqueror is no more, it is now called Dolphin
<ricktimmis> Well the file manager component
<ricktimmis> Kubuntu now uses Firefox as the default browser
<ricktimmis> instead of Konquerpr
<alesan> I do not like Dolphin. I like to use konqueror in file manager mode. I now start it from a konsole with konqueror .&
<alesan> well
<ricktimmis> Ah OK, I understand
<alesan> I cannot find the konqueror icon in the K menu... where would it be
<ricktimmis> So you probably want to use kmenuedit to add an entry to the K Menu for Konquerpr
<ricktimmis> Then proceed as above
<alesan> wait
<alesan> I found an icon but it's "konqueror - web browser"
<alesan> indeed I drag and dropped it there and now it opens konqueror in web mode
<alesan> let me see if I can tweak
<ricktimmis> Try Alt + Space
<ricktimmis> then type
<ricktimmis> kmenuedit
<alesan> alt space?
<ricktimmis> Yep that brings up KRunner
<ricktimmis> You can do all sorts withit,
<ricktimmis> in this case you want to run
<ricktimmis> kmenuedit
<alesan> mh no, in my case... it inserts a space in the focused application?
<alesan> anyway
<ricktimmis> What version of Kubuntu are you running ?
<alesan> let me check
<alesan> mh
<alesan> how can I find out... it should be a 15. something
<zamazan4ik> upgrade to 16.04
<ricktimmis> OK
<ricktimmis> That's fine
<ricktimmis> anyways.. kmenuedit has to be called from either Kicker or Krunner
<ricktimmis> If you click the K menu then type it in it should come up
<ricktimmis> It's obvious what it does
<alesan> yes OK
<ricktimmis> There you can change the options that Konqueror is called with
<ricktimmis> hth :-D
<user|16133> selam arkadslar
<user|16133> yenıyım buralarda ve kubuntu ıle baslamam ıcın tavsıyede bulundular
<user|16133> sıteden ındırdım dvd uzerınden boot etmek ıstıyorum ama baslangın olacak komut sayfasında acılıyo
<user|16133> açılış komutu nedır _?
<keithzg> user|69716: Sorry, I haven't seen what happens if you try and *install* mysql-server and mysql-community-server, what are the errors then? Also, what does "apt-cache policy show" say for each of them?
 * keithzg had issues with the mysql upgrade, checking /var/log/mysql/error.log it just turned out to be two parameters in the config file that had changed names and worked just fine after acquescing to the nomenclatural shift
<user|69716> I am not sure what  that green text meant.
 * keithzg sees no green text (Konversation puts /me statements in blue by default)
<user|69716> ahh. Anyways, here is the policy info: http://pastebin.com/xwFGfJjz
<keithzg> Here I was assuming you're on 16.04, and just running into the upgrade issues that manifested there, but you're still on 15.10 eh?
<user|69716> So it would seem.
<keithzg> Is that a surprise to you, or?
<user|69716> not really. I have been running into this issue for about a month and have left it as is because I wasn't able to figure it out and didn't need to install anything new.
<user|69716> Now that I am trying to install a couple of things, this needs to be resolved before those can proceed.
<keithzg> Hrmmm I don't even see mysql-community-server as a package in the Ubuntu repositories
<user|69716> I may have added a separate repository. I don't remember which one off the top of my head though.
<keithzg> That your policy output doesn't list a repo path for it either seems to indicate that's where the problem lies . . .
<keithzg> Yeah you'll want to disable that then.
<keithzg> If you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d there may well be a file that stands out as obviously the source
<keithzg> It'll certainly either be in there or just as a line in /etc/apt/sources.list. Either way you should comment it out, run an apt update again, and then see if things proceed smoothly.
<user|69716> Here is the list of items in /etc/apt/sources.list.d. http://pastebin.com/xN64KvvA
<user|69716> None of them jup out at me.
<alesan> thanks! bye
<user|69716> here is the sources.list: http://pastebin.com/2wsUPw4j
<keithzg> user|69716: I mean in fairness, when I think about it the fact that the apt-cache policy call doesn't give a URL probably means it isn't there . . . hrmm. Just a vestigial package installed.
<user|69716> Again, nothing looks fishy to me.
<user|69716> I believe mysql might have been installed when I added the program DataGrip from the makers of intellij
<keithzg> user|69716: Try perhaps "sudo apt-get install mysql-server=5.6.30-0ubuntu0.15.10.1" and see what happens?
<keithzg> You could also just install aptitude and run that instead; it has a fairly intelligent resolver that will give you some options as to how to fix the situation.
<user|69716> I tried installing aptitude, but apt-get won't install anything (including that) until after the broken packages are resolved.
<keithzg> What does "apt-cache rdepends mysql-community-server" say?
<user|69716> here are the requested outputs: http://pastebin.com/SHTwZiev
<keithzg> Hmm. Nuclear option time, perhaps? You could run "sudo dpkg --remove mysql-community-server" (if that doesn't work, add a -f). Then do the same with mysql-server. *Then* see what apt-get reports about the state of things.
<soee> user|69716: did you tried apt-get -f install ?
<keithzg> soee: Yup, he did: http://pastebin.com/RsSfqyJt
<user|69716> That did not work, and -f does not appear to be a valid option to force. I did not see anything relevant in the man page for --remove.
<user|69716> results : http://pastebin.com/4aURyvMK
<keithzg> user|69716: These days it actually might be "--force-depends"
 * keithzg hasn't had to forcefully remove a package in a while
<user|69716> Ohh. something new. give me a sec...
<soee> try to remove mysql-community-server maybe
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/yunPUCUh
<soee> user|69716: what Kubuntu version are you on ?
<keithzg> soee: Yeah he gets complaints when he tries that with a normal apt-get remove; he's on 15.10
<keithzg> user|69716: What happens now if you run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<user|69716> It seems to have run without issue now. http://pastebin.com/Lr8YYc5b
<user|69716> do I want to continue with the operation?
<keithzg> Hrmmm I wouldn't say quite yet, it's still removing some things you may well not want removed (like the calendar and contacts applications for KDE).
<keithzg> If you run the same dpkg line above but on mysql-server, then run an update, then run 'apt-cache policy show mysql-server', what does it say?
<keithzg> (trying to get a valid, from-the-main-repos version of mysql-server installed, basically)
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/vFWGa85M
<user|69716> Thank you for the explanation. I am feeling a little bit lost.
<user|69716> was* feeling
<user|69716> or is it s/am/was
<keithzg> heh
<keithzg> Looks like things might work now, try "apt-get install mysql-server" and see if that runs fine
<keithzg> (well, sudo apt-get install, you know the drill)
<user|69716> That didn't work, but I suspect that is only because we have not yet resolved the other broken dependencies. Also, I have reached the pastebin limit for anonymous. Let me create an account.
<keithzg> user|69716: You can also use paste.kde.org
<keithzg> Yeah, we still have to resolve that teamviewer tangle.
<keithzg> paste.ubuntu.com will work too
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/UWXHa5de
<user|69716> that was a pain. Sometimes, I feel that my emails are too secure.
<keithzg> Heh
<keithzg> Honestly, I'd first just try removing teamviewer.
<koliber> HI
<koliber> how have amazon ec2 cracked account
<user|69716> ok. http://pastebin.com/q1dSrsdhok
<user|69716> I believe that worked.
<user|69716> so, it did NOT work. http://pastebin.com/86GsbXXc
<user|69716> I did the remove on teamviewer, it looked like I worked. I examined the output for doing a fix install, which still wanted to remove some system stuff, then
<user|69716> I tried to install mysql-server, and the teamviewer stuff was there again.
<keithzg> user|69716: What does "apt-cache rdepends teamviewer" say?
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/HLTHkD9y
<keithzg> Okay, you can just remove that using the dpkg method then and it should be cleared out of the way.
<user|69716> k.
<keithzg> Then I'd say you should check what apt-cache policy says about mysql-server-core-5.6
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/MFth17hD
<keithzg> Hmm, what happens now then if you run "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.6"?
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/3aaXkKsv
<keithzg> Oh, huh, what's the policy on mysql-common? Did we perhaps miss one of the outside-the-repos mysql packages?
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/Ttk7Exfs
<keithzg> Yeah, remove mysql-common (either via apt-get if possible, or if not then via the dpkg --remove method instead) and then try  mysql-server-core-5.6
<keithzg> err, I mean "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.6 mysql-common"
<keithzg> (hit enter rather than a quotation mark, oops!)
<Iskierka> Anyone around who happens to know much about problems with login on 16.04? Just updated from a 15.10 install that was fairly fresh, now it hangs after the password is entered, never updates or gives an error.
<Iskierka> going to TTY and back just gives black screen
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/P4698rKG
<keithzg> user|69716: Heh, the slow work of purging the system of all the external mysql packages continues, guess the next one up is "mysql-community-client".
<user|69716> I kind of reversed the attempt order, but I belive it should still be the same: http://pastebin.com/mg5p9x8d
<user|69716> s/reversed/mangled
<keithzg> user|69716: Looks like you'll need to remove mysql-client as well (considering it's demanding a version >= 5.7)
<user|69716> http://pastebin.com/VPq21kh5
<user|69716> Also, I do have the install command right?
<user|69716> s/I do/do I
<keithzg> Yeah, you've got the install command right. Odd that it isn't working, in fact; try an apt-get update first and try it again?
<keithzg> You could also try "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.6 mysql-common libmysqlclient18" and see if that's more successful.
<user|69716> https://paste.kde.org/pohvcp3ew
<user|69716> Also, I realize I chose the wrong language.
<user|69716> or did I?
<syadmin> yeahhhh so 2.3.1 is out.... do we have also an installer or the last available is still 2.3 ?
<user|69716> is there another dependency that I need to remove? Is akonadi a default application?
<keithzg> user|69716: Akonadi is what underpins the KDE PIM applications (calendar, contacts, etc).
<keithzg> If you don't use them, or just want to try the "can't make an omlette without breaking a few eggs" approach you could indeed try removing it, at least for the time being. It'll take a *lot* with it, but doing that then reinstalling might solve things.
<Iskierka> I feel like I'm getting a lesson that I just shouldn't dist-upgrade at all
<keithzg> Iskierka: Have you checked the various logs in /var/log? There's certain to be *something*.
<valorie> apt full-upgrade is better than apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> imo
<Iskierka> keithzg, been looking through but they're all full enough that it's very difficult to figure out what's at all relevant
<user|69716> aside from the omlette making approach, are there any other options?
<keithzg> Iskierka: A good place to start, since it's graphical, might be the sddm and Xorg logs
<Iskierka> sddm.log was too full to figure out what was part of it, I've deleted that and am restarting to see what a clean log looks like
<keithzg> user|69716: Honestly, the omlette approach might be the best, and the beauty of package managers is that it's all like lego pieces; you're never really breaking anything by disassembling things, it can always be put back together.
<user|69716> okay.
<keithzg> ah but wait
<Iskierka> and sddm apparently didn't create a new log, which is great
<user|69716> who was the wait comment directed at?
<keithzg> I had misread things (sorry, user|69716! Distracted by work), you could try "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.6 mysql-common libmysqlclient18 mysql-client-core-5.6"
<user|69716> That is no problem.
<keithzg> Iskierka: What does "service sddm status" say?
<user|69716> what is the recommended approach for sharing screenshots?
<keithzg> I always just lazily upload to Google Photos and use the raw URL, heh, but that's just me. I suppose you could just use imgur or such.
<keithzg> I think pastebin itself also allows screenshots?
<Iskierka> sddm status says: active (running), process (code=exited, status=0/success), log here says: Authenticated successfully, session started, sddm-helper exited, greeter stopped.
<Iskierka> don't have a convenient way to copy the text to somewhere visible from tty unfortunately
<keithzg> Iskierka: You can pipe it to the command "pastebinit"
<keithzg> ie. "service sddm status | pastebinit"
<keithzg> But it does sound like it's working fine as far as it knows.
<Iskierka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16196226/
<keithzg> Yeah Iskierka that all looks like it *should* be fine. Hmm. So you enter the password, press enter, and nothing happens?
<Iskierka> It grays out the input boxes as normal for checking the password, then there's never another update
<Iskierka> returning from tty is black screen
<Iskierka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16196232/ X11 status is not promising, I presume that should be running
<keithzg> Iskierka: naw, mine is the same.
<keithzg> What does "journalctl -b -u sddm" spit out?
<keithzg> (in our newfangled systemd world, we don't always get text logs ;) )
<Iskierka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16196253/
<Iskierka> dooooesn't look like anything went wrong apart from trying to start the memory pool twice
<user|69716> https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_/photo/AF1QipN4yRcw1QmhdDHQa_zoumcf2QwIgV2QPcAmxgj-
<keithzg> Yeah, and mine does the same thing Iskierka
<keithzg> user|69716: 404. That’s an error.
<user|69716> Sorry. Try this: https://goo.gl/photos/wzXgiVDgnddD6aD38
<keithzg> user|69716: Oho, this is where the problematic packages are coming from. I'd cancel out and then remove mysql-apt-config.
<user|69716> I remember seeing this exact screen when I first set up the mysql stuff. Clearly I did something wrong here.
<user|69716> ok.
<keithzg> Yeah I think you're using the one from https://dev.mysql.com/downloads/repo/apt/, you should really be sticking to the packages in the main repos unless you're willing to live on the wild side, heh
<Iskierka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16196240/ Xorg log offers no errors, a few warnings but none look like they'd stop the show
<keithzg> Iskierka: Yeah hmm I dunno. Have you tried an alternate session, openbox for instance?
<Iskierka> Last dist-upgrade I tried got screwed up by packages added by other WMs so I'd avoided adding any to try prevent problems, but I could try one
<keithzg> Openbox is pretty lightweight and self-contained.
<keithzg> I almost always have it installed on systems, precisely so that there's a simple session without compositing and such that I can fall back on to test when things seem to be going wrong.
<Iskierka> installed it, will restart and see what it does
<keithzg> You could also just try deleting your ~/.Xauthority file, Iskierka. Haven't seen that be a problem in a while but that's one of those classic things that'll make graphical logins fail weirdly.
<Iskierka> getting very tempting to just nuke everything except home and do a fresh 16.04 install
<keithzg> Not the worst idea; personally though I always try and persevere until I know what the problem actually *was*, in part because I want to avoid it ever happening again but frankly mostly because it bugs my curiosity otherwise!
<user|69716> How do I remove the... what is it again, an apt repo?
<Iskierka> while that may be sensible since my problems only seem to come up with dist-upgrade I have to wonder why I couldn't just never do that again. Setting 16.04 iso downloading anyway just in case
<keithzg> user|69716: What it appears to be, as far as I can tell, is a package that in turn grabs and installs a bunch of other packages. So something like "sudo apt remove mysql-apt-config" (or using dpkg if that doesn't work) should get it out of the way.
<user|69716> okay.
<user|69716> Then just install the same list as before?
<user|69716> y
<keithzg> Yup, and hopefully it doesn't pop up again, heh
<Iskierka> openbox appears to not start either. Though if it might help point to the current system status, the cursor can still be moved, but has become a back x
<Iskierka> *black
<user|69716> okay.
<keithzg> Iskierka: Openbox is just a blank session; does it pop up a menu if you right-click?
<keithzg> Oh, huh, black x is weird though.
<Iskierka> Nope, even if I go to tty and back for the black screen
<keithzg> Iskierka: What graphics card and drivers do you have?
<Iskierka> Was nvidia mobile with intel via optimus, I had it on nvidia drivers (can't remember if noveau or proprietary), but the dist-upgrade did mention at some point having to switch around drivers so I'm not sure which it'd be running
<Iskierka> didn't have anything like bumblebee installed to make it extra-weird though
<keithzg> Iskierka: Hmm. If you look back through the Xorg logs it'll probably say. This is a bit of a stab in the dark though, honestly.
<user|69716> is there some sort of rep mechanic? You have been so helpful and I really appreciate it.
<keithzg> Iskierka: Have you tried running an apt update and upgrade from the TTY? This is just another stab in the dark, but I wonder if the upgrade was somehow incomplete.
<keithzg> user|69716: No rep mechanic, just hoping to be helpful :)
<Iskierka> noveau never gets mentioned and nvidia is listed as driver in a couple places so I presume proprietary. I'll try poke the drivers a bit
<Iskierka> I'm about 95% sure update and upgrade have occurred during my poking but I'll try both alongside switching to noveau
<user|69716> Okay. Well I think it is working now. I am going to try installing a couple of things, but I am no longer getting broken dependency messages.
<keithzg> Iskierka: Yeah, as aforementioned it's just me flailing around at unlikely possibilities, but fingers crossed
<Iskierka> if these two don't work, the iso download should be done in an hour
<keithzg> user|69716: Excellent! Hopefully 's all solved now.
<user|69716> It seems to be. I was successfully able to install aptitude. For some context, is it usually recommended to use a toolk like aptitude for standard package management? or is it best to only use it when things are fucked up?
<valorie> I use apt or muon or even the update manager all the time
<hydrogen> Is it safe to attempt to install fglrx on 16.04?
<hydrogen> Or am I just going to hate myself again
<valorie> hydrogen: why do you need it?
<user|69716> is there any risk of conflicts when switching between package managers?
<hydrogen> valorie: my displayport audio is terribly distorted
<valorie> user|69716: they all use dpkg as a backend
<hydrogen> hoping that it's fixed in the proprietary driver
<valorie> ah
<valorie> !fglrx
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> still supported i believe
<hydrogen> I know things didn't go so well with 15.10 and fglrx
<valorie> I've not had to use it for at least one or two years
<user|69716> Thank you. Have a nice day everyone. I really appreciate all of the help.
 * valorie heads outside into the sun
<Iskierka> well I got it to the point that after hitting enter the cursor does -not- respond and switching to tty and back still gives the sddm screen, so ... progress?
<hydrogen> sigh
<hydrogen> why does krita have a higher priority to open pdfs than okular
<hydrogen> and how do I make the world right again?
<keithzg> hydrogen: Right-click on a pdf, go "Properties", then click on "File Type Options" in the window that appears.
<keithzg> From there you should be able to tweak the application preference order.
<hydrogen> In system settings it shows okular with priority... but I'll check that
<hydrogen> oh it's because it's firefox
<hydrogen> and not kde
<hydrogen> and stupid stupid stupid
<hydrogen> now I have to remember how to make firefox not stupid again
<hydrogen> At least all of the annoyances from using linux in 2008 have been fixed?
<hydrogen> Why do programs insist on reinventing the perfectly round wheel
<Iskierka> ... okay, fresh install of 16.04 is expressing the same problem
<Iskierka> so yeah, looks like 16.04 just hates me
<JMichaelX> seems mame is working terribly for me in 16.04. random pauses everywhere.
<RodJLinux> I haven't used IRC much but I have a friend using Kubuntu too who wants to know where he can post requests for program features, a "wish list" I guess
<valorie> RodJLinux: he can file bug reports in bugs.kde.org
<valorie> our applications come from KDE
#kubuntu 2016-05-03
<RodJLinux> OK, thanks.
<RodJLinux> I see you Shab ... didn't take you long to find the channel.
<Guest86343> I have two (slightly different) 500G disks, how can I set them up to be a 1T /home?
<N3X15> did anyone test KDE's theming before deploying 16.04?  Because it's completely broken  in Virtualbox.
<N3X15> Selecting Breeze Dark gets you either white text on white background, or the desired theme but with a white-on-white taskbar.
<N3X15> Standard breeze is the same but with dark-on-dark.
<N3X15> Trying to fix the colors manually just caused plasma to crash, this is absolutely incredible.
<user|41689> hallo every one can you help me?
<user|41689> how change background kubuntu 16.04 as default? where is folder
<Zren> change background?
<pasjrwoctx> right click on waqllpapper and click on desktop settings
<user|41689> i try remastering kubuntu
<pasjrwoctx> user|41689 did you find it?
<user|41689> not found
<pasjrwoctx> go to just the desktop where you see the wallpaper on your screen, right click then the last menu option is desktop settings. click on that
<pasjrwoctx> or try Alt+D , Altd+S
<user|41689> i cannot found in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/
<user|41689> are you have refer link?
<Zren> https://i.imgur.com/scNw8tC.png
<user|41689> thank Zren, but i want change background permanently
<Zren> oooh
<user|41689> are you have idea
<Angel1604lts> excuse me I would ask if in kubuntu 16.04  I7-3632QM the Intel Core processor (4x2.2GHz) and supported well?
<valorie> I have an intel core i7 on this laptop, and I don't have to do anything extra
<valorie> Just Works
<Angel1604lts> valorie, It is but the fan of my laptop nn never stops, and this normal?
<valorie> hmmm, no, that isn't normal
<valorie> you can see what is making it work by hitting control + escape
<valorie> which brings up system activity
<valorie> my CPU use varies between 4 - 10%
<Angel1604lts> valorie,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16198589/  this my tem.
<valorie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16198606/ mine
<valorie> this is not my area of expertise
<Angel1604lts> thanks valorie
<lolovp> hi there! Someone can help me?
<Guest72602> I've got a partition I want to mount for hosting VMs accesible to all users. What's the best mount point?
<Guest72602> lolovp what do you need help with?
<lolovp> Hi, I'm new with Linux. I've never had before
<lolovp> So, to start
<Guest72602> Have you installed it yet?
<lolovp> No, I can't. UNetbootin stops at 5%
<Guest72602> you're currently on windows?
<lolovp> Yes
<Guest72602> try using Rufus instead of unetbootin
<lolovp> But I want to install it in another PC
<Guest72602> unetbooting kinda sucked for me.
<lolovp> What can you tell me about persistence?
<goddard> what is a good konsole music player?
<lolovp> Is like you have 0 to 4gb to use but once you shut down your PC it's all gone?
<Guest72602> a persistence file is for if you'd like to save changes you make to a Live system between boots
<Guest72602> goddard mpd
<Guest72602> mpd can be used as a backend to many other media players
<goddard> Guest72602: so i can play a song and look things up by album?
<Guest72602> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Music_Player_Daemon
<Guest72602> you'd use MPD along with a client of your choice to play your music
<Guest72602> most likely mpc or ncmpc
<Guest72602> use "sudo apt-get install" instead of "sudo pacman -S".
<Guest72602> lolovp: is rufus working for you?
<lolovp> yes!
<lolovp> no problems at all
<Guest72602> once you have linux installed, you can use dd instead
<lolovp> is the iso file but for linux?
<lolovp> i don't know ANYTHING about linux
<lolovp> I'll learn on the way
<goddard> Guest72602: oh im just trying to play music
<goddard> in the terminal
<goddard> Guest72602: tried cmus but it doesn't even play music
<Guest72602> vlc has a command line player
<Guest72602> you may have to read the man page
<Guest72602> e.g., man cmus
<JMichaelX> anyone else having issues with Kubuntu 16.04 not seeing network printers?
<valorie> JMichaelX: I see ours in 16.04
<valorie> just checked
<JMichaelX> valorie: ok, ty. not sure why it is not working here
<valorie> I've not done anything special
<hateball> JMichaelX: How are yours shared?
<hateball> JMichaelX: Are they shared via CUPS, straight up IP, over samba etc?
<hateball> I think I saw someone having other issues with samba, is why I ask
<JMichaelX> hateball: i just configured a headless raspberry pi as a print server, using cups
<JMichaelX> another raspberry pi on my desk began seeing the networked printer right away, but my kubuntu desktop does not
<hateball> JMichaelX: do you have cups-browsed installed?
<hateball> (you should by default)
<JMichaelX> yes, it is installed
<JMichaelX> i just grabbed a netbook, running lubuntu 14.04, and it also picked up the network printer
<SparkMasterTape> What folder do I put fonts I have downloaded in to be globally accessible ?
<SparkMasterTape> When I double click the font , there is no option to install it , it just wants to know what program I would like to use to handle it
<hateball> SparkMasterTape: Use the fonts installer gui, lets you pick user or system
<hateball> SparkMasterTape: "/usr/bin/kcmshell5 fontinst"
<hateball> JMichaelX: havent disabled avahi or something?
<SparkMasterTape> thank you
<JMichaelX> hateball: not as far as i know
<ingopan> morning
<JMichaelX> ps ax shows the avahi daemon is running
<hateball> hmmm, aint got a cups-server here to test with atm sadly
<lolovp> Hi there, I'm looking for Intellinet 525152 drivers. Anyone can help me out?
<JMichaelX> i just tried to add the printer manually in Kubuntu, and my attempt to print a test page resulted in 'filter failed'
<JMichaelX> but i am able to print from LXDE on both a rapberry pi, and lubuntu netbook
<hateball> well, it's possible it suggested the wrong driver, in case you got several options
<DontShootMe_> hello, i have Firefox 46 on Kubuntu and all my toolTips are black on black background, how can i change it, i have tested on Kate and all seem ok !
<mrabhi>  can sum1 explain to me why ubuntu package freezes and why is kde-neon launched?
<mrabhi> ubuntu/kubuntu
<valorie> mrabhi: is that one question?
<valorie> my kubuntu doesn't freeze
<mrabhi> valorie, you have rolling release?
<valorie> no
<valorie> 2 releases per year
<valorie> a long-term support release every other year
<mrabhi> isn't kubuntu update cycle same as ubuntu
<valorie> yes, we all release together, because we are a part of Ubuntu
<valorie> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hateball> DontShootMe_: change the GTK theme (firefox is GTK, Kate is QT)
<hateball> DontShootMe_: Firefox 46 switched to GTK3 from GTK2, so theme changed
<mrabhi> thanks
<DontShootMe_> hateball: where can I do that ? how to ?
<mrabhi> I want to do a fresh-install of kde-neon on kubuntu 16.04
<mrabhi> what is ideal way to proceed
<DontShootMe_> hateball: can you give me an application which use GTK3 to check and verify ?
<hateball> DontShootMe_: open system settings, "application style" or some such
<valorie> you should ask in #kde-neon
<valorie> it's not supported here, mrabhi
<hateball> DontShootMe_: I don't know of any other than Firefox, which I do not usually use either
<hateball> DontShootMe_: anyhow, you should have a setting for GTK theme there somewhere....
<hateball> I don't run english locale so my directions might be off
<DontShootMe_> hateball: i run french locale
<hateball> DontShootMe_: right, well it's under the "appearance" stuff anyhow. There's not too much to choose from so you should find it
<hateball> DontShootMe_: you can also run "LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/systemsettings5" to get the dialog in english. click application style and then gtk style.
<DontShootMe_> hateball: got it ! now i have to find a good theme replacement for the oxygen-gtk
<hateball> DontShootMe_: :)
<DontShootMe_> hateball: thank you for your help !
<hateball> DontShootMe_: you're welcome
<stapper> I'm thinking of switching to kubuntu, how stable is it and does it still have the Amazon data mining?
<valorie> no data mining, ever
<valorie> and stable for me
<stapper> that's a godd start, it's fully switched to systemd and all it's tentecales(journalctl,...) right?
<hateball> For the most part yes
<stapper> K
<stapper> did it break last week? I'm/was running Debian with KDE and for some reasong networkmanager was unable to connect to wpa2 networks after an update, did you have the same issue?
<hateball> Works well for me, WPA2 with radius auth etc
<stapper> great
<stapper> I'm now messing around with Gentoo, but it's a lot of work, id I don't have it setup by Thursday I'm going to use Kubuntu, I think
<AciD`> hey, how come dolphin cannot open folders with accentuated names when accessing them through ssh (fish)?
<AciD`> this in new since 15.10 btw
<Smurphy> anyone knows a nice software to make screen anotations for plasma 5.5+ ? like kaption back in time ?
<hateball> Smurphy: so a screenshot tool with extra features?
<hateball> I don't know of any, I just send scrots straight to gimp or krita and do that stuff there
<Smurphy> hateball: actually - no.
<Smurphy> I am doing some video-recordings for work - and as I'm the only dude working under linux, I don't have all the 1K licenses of Windows crap they use in my company.
<Smurphy> While in the Video recording, I need to point out some things etc. - and that's what I need it for.
<hateball> Smurphy: oh for video there's OBS Studio
<hateball> tho I dunno if it has annotations and stuff
<Smurphy> IT is while doing the recording I'd like to do that.
<Smurphy> Kaption on KDE 4.x was quite good.
<alain__> Goog morning every body, I'm French, I've have a little problem to translate my system Kubuntu 16.04 in my own language. His there anybody who 'd be gentle to help me ?
<alain__> As name of the paquet, french paquet of course, thanks a lot !
<hateball> !fr | alain__
<ubottu> alain__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hateball> alain__: That said, all you need is to install a few language-packs
<alain__> yes, which one ? that is the question !
<hateball> alain__: sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr
<hateball> alain__: And if you open up System settings, you have a "Regional settings" you may need to change.
<alain__> ok, I'm working on it, all be back very soon to tell you more about it
<alain__> ok, that wasn't install by default. Thank you, have a nice day !
<pblang> language fr is not ok for alain__ :(
<pblang> hateball: another idee ?
<alain__> Thanks hateball, that's was a great idea, but it seems not to be enough to solve my problem.
<alain__> Is there anybody you can make me change my system language to my own one ? French !
<alain__> It seems that my paquet kde-l10n-fr wasn't install yet.
<alain__> I'm on it !
<hateball> alain__: you also need to go into regional settings and set the correct country
<pblang> hateball: where ?
<hateball> pblang: Go into System settings, there is a "Regional settings" thing
<hateball> pblang: There you can set prefered language and also country
<pblang> hateball: not in the kubuntu 16.04 ... :/
<hateball> pblang: It's under "personal info
<pblang> ...
<hateball> pblang: I can screenshot if it helps :o
<hateball> Personalization seems to be the category
<hateball> pblang: http://i.imgur.com/0IdeVM1.png
<pblang> hateball: this is not present in kubuntu 16.04 ...
<hateball> pblang: I am currently sitting here, in 16.04 so I am pretty sure it is
<pblang> ...
<hateball> pblang: run "systemsettings5" in a terminal to get that
<pblang> wtf ...
<pblang> hateball: ... it is ok whit kde-l10n-fr ...
<hateball> hmm
<pblang> fucking language systeme seting ... :(
<pblang> lol
<pblang> hateball: tank you for your help ...
<pblang> thank*
<hateball> pblang: It's working like you want it now?
<pblang> yes ...
<pblang> it is ok for me
<pblang> so good-by everybody
<hateball> :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Hiya BlueKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Sick_Rimmit
<AwayFromWindows> Hi. I am running Kubuntu 16.04, fully updated. I had screen edges configured in such a way that KWin's Present Windows action gets triggered for certain screen corners. This configuration used to work until yesterday. What I can tell so far is that screen edges still trigger actions, but not Present Windows. Present Windows does not run anymore, even when explicitly called via keyboard shortcut. When I log in as a
<AwayFromWindows> freshly created user, everything is fine. How can I isolate the issue without completely throwing away all of my desktop settings? Thank you.
<AwayFromWindows> tail -f /var/log/syslog does not show anything at all
<AwayFromWindows> that is, it does not say anything when I try to invoke Present Windows
<hateball> AwayFromWindows: have you tried disabling the effect and enabling it again?
<AwayFromWindows> @hateball: Yes, I have, but to no avail. I've also just found out that if I run "kwin --replace" in a terminal, everyhing works just fine in a new instance. However, if I close it then I am back at square one.
<hateball> AwayFromWindows: Oh, so that sounds more like kwin doesnt start with your session
<hateball> AwayFromWindows: you can run "kwin --replace &" and then press enter and type "exit" in the terminal. That should detach it and keep it running
<hateball> AwayFromWindows: run "/usr/bin/kcmshell5 componentchooser" and make sure kwin is selected as windowmanager
<AwayFromWindows> Yes, but I cannot help but wonder why. I mean, rebooting does not help either.
<AwayFromWindows> ok, will try it right away
<AwayFromWindows> well, it says use default KDE window manager (KWin)
<hateball> hmmm, that should work then....
<hateball> AwayFromWindows: for kicks, you could try picking a different wm and set it to "kwin --replace"
<AwayFromWindows> yes, that's the weird part: kwin does start upon reboot and everything seems to be working just fine apart from the present windows function
<hateball> hmmm
<AwayFromWindows> do yo mean install another wm at first and then switch back and forth?
<AwayFromWindows> what makes things worse is that a fresh user does not have any problems at all
<hateball> AwayFromWindows: oh I see now it works by autodetect... used to be you could manually enter what wm to use
<AwayFromWindows> that's why I thought I could simply isolate let's say the bit that controls this function in the KWin config file and apply it back to my user
<hateball> Yeah
<hateball> AwayFromWindows: Well, #kde or #plasma probably know more about this specific thing
<hateball> It sounds strange if other kwin things work as expected
<AwayFromWindows> Yes, I think they could perhaps elaborate on the option of isolating this particular function. Anyway, many thanks for your help and time!
<AceKing> Has anyone else been having a problem navigating when trying to save a file in Firefox? It's happening on all my computers.
<pat_rick> hello
<pat_rick> does anyone happen to know when the kubuntu backboards ppa will receive updates for xenial
<pat_rick> specifically for plasma 5.6?
<soee> pat_rick: hiho
<soee> there is not eta. devs are finishing migration to launchapd and adjusting CI to work with it
<soee> and builds first will be for YY than backported to Xenial
<pat_rick> soee: I see, thanks for the info
<pat_rick> is there another way to upgrade KDE to 5.6?
<pat_rick> because, let's face it, 5.5 is still rather buggy
<pat_rick> and while 5.6 has probably bugs as well, it seems as if at least some of those that I encountered here on xenial might have been fixed
<soee> pat_rick: you would have to compile it, or try Neon, but i suggest to wait 2-3 weeks and it shoudl be in Xenial i think
<pat_rick> ah, ok, 2-3 weeks is fine
<soee> :)
<pat_rick> i was afraid it could be something like 2-3 months
<soee> nah in 3 months we will have Plasma 5.7 ;D
<pat_rick> looking forward to it
<pat_rick> ok, have to get some things done
<pat_rick> later people
<marco-parillo> AceKing: My only problem saving files in FireFox is that it does not use kdialog
<marco-parillo> Chromium will, certainly if you install rekonq first; there may be other ways to make it use kdialog.
<chuck__> hey guys, can someone recommend me a VM Software to run run windows 10 under kubuntu?
<kereltis> Virtualbox
<chuck__> kereltis: Would I download the Ubuntu 16.04 file then?
<kereltis> Yes
<chuck__> kereltis: Thank you!
<kereltis> No worries. Win 10 runs pretty well with Virtualbox for everyday tasks.
<chuck__> kereltis: It's an older Laptop that I formerly used with Win 7 but for performance reasons I switched to kubuntu. I'll just need it to run MS Office. Would you recommend Win 10 over Win 7 for a VM? Not sure if I have another Win 10 key. Win 8.1 maybe
<kereltis> I've only had a quick look at Win10 but as far as I know it's much lighter than Win7 so should run better in a vm
<user|8417> My pc has 1.7 gb ram should i install kubuntu 16.04?
<user|8417> Sry actually its 1.47 gb
<user|8417> Will u pls tell me how much ram kubuntu consumes at idle
<antivirgear> Every Windowborder disappeared and I cant close, maximize, minimize any window... again...
<antivirgear> also all/most programms are missing in the taskbar
<antivirgear> What's wrong with Kubuntu... Bugs and Glitches everywhere ... and most of them just random...
<chuck__> openjdk-8-jre is already the newest version (8u77-b03-3ubuntu3).
<soee> antivirgear: maybe some kwin issues
<soee> antivirgear: are you on 16.04 ?
<chuck__> However when I try to open a jar file nothing happens. I see a tab opening that says starting java openjdk and then nothing happens
<chuck__> Can someone help?
<antivirgear> soee: kwin seems to crash somehow... it's now running from terminal but if I close it, kwin also disapperas and yes, 16.04 LTS
<pat_rick> antivirgear: I have a lot of small issues with KDE 5.x as well, though at least nothing major - just little annoyances that add up over time
<pat_rick> I'm afraid KDE 5.x is not yet really ready for prime time
<pat_rick> chuck__: maybe your java file requires a different java version?
<pat_rick> chuck__: i.e. some compatibility issue
<chuck__> pat_rick: The File requires 8u40
<pat_rick> it's possible that it requires Oracle Java as opposed to OpenJDK
<chuck__> pat_rick: How can I install that? I didnt find anything in discover
<pat_rick> it's not in the official repos
<pat_rick> but you can find many tutorials on the net
<chuck__> I will check that out, thank you!
<pat_rick> afaik it's also included in the webupd8 ppa, which should be trustworthy
<chuck__> I'm new to linux. So I need to add the ppa and then find out what command installs java, right?+
<pat_rick> chuck__: maybe this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/521145/how-to-install-oracle-java-on-ubuntu-14-04#521154
<pat_rick> now, that's assuming webupd8 ppa has already been updated to xenial, but I think it should
<BluesKaj_> chuck__, install muon, it's much more comprehensive package manager than muon-discover, it's older and more mature.
<pat_rick> BluesKaj_: it still won't help him install oracle java, though
<pat_rick> that is assuming Oracle Java is the answer to his problem, of course
<pat_rick> But installing muon is anyway a good idea
<BluesKaj_> if it's available in the repos, the berkley edition?
<chuck__> I'm following patricks link right now
<chuck__> I just need java for this one programm (it's an excersise application for my college)
<BluesKaj_> chuck, ok , specialist stuff
<chuck__> Ah okay, but muon seems like a good idea anyway
<BluesKaj_> yes , it has more packages listed
<BluesKaj_> a good reference for packages and dependencies etc
<chuck__> I'll wait for java to install and then install muon
<pat_rick> chuck__: hope that helps
<chuck__> pat_rick: If not I'll install java in my win 7 VM
<pat_rick> chuck__: btw. I saw your earlier question but you had already left: it might also work to install Office with playonlinux/wine
<pat_rick> I had done that, too, for some time. worked well enough
<pat_rick> is sometimes more convenient than the VM approach
<chuck__> pat_rick: Thanks! I did some research earlier and was under the impression that this wouldn't be the nices solution and a VM should be preferred
<pat_rick> chuck__: it probably depends on the version of Office
<chuck__> pat_rick: 2013 or 2016
<pat_rick> it worked quite well for mine, but ultimately you have to experiment a bit ;)
<chuck__> My desktop runs windows 10, so if I really needed office / windows features for a longer time I'd just remote into that when I finally get wake on lan to run
<chuck__> but thanks for the tip! And thank you for your help with java, with oracle it runs :)
<chuck__> Now I can learn statistics, yeah ;)
<pat_rick> great, have fun with it ;)
<chuck__> thanks :-P
<avkutyrev> Hi everyone! Can anybody tell me, is it normal that my network interfaces eth0 and eth1 are named enp1s0 and enp2s6?
<avkutyrev> I made clear install. Kubuntu 16.04
<AciD`> avkutyrev -> yep
<avkutyrev> Is this the feature of 16.04? In 15/04 it was eth
<avkutyrev> Is this the feature of 16.04? In 15.04 it was eth
<marco-parillo> It might be a SystemD thing.
<rattking> it is a systemd/udev thing.. its called "Predictable Network Interface Names"
<chuck__> Baloon File Extractor is eating up almost 100% usage. Can someone help?
<Iskierka> ... okay, this 16.04 adventure just keeps getting stranger and stranger. Just tried to clean install to get it working, restarted from liveusb, now I'm getting tty spammed with driver errors instead of a restart
<chucksss> Oh I feel stupid now. I installed Win 7 in a VM. I guess baloo just indexed the new files. Turning off File Search in Sys Settings and logging back in resolved the issue :)
<soee> Iskierka: after install ?
<Iskierka> While still on the liveusb, clicked restart to try boot to the disk and see if it worked, but got error spam instead of restart
<Iskierka> but I can actually log in to this install so that's an improvement
<soee> Iskierka: ok, good to hear it worked in the end :)
<Iskierka> not necessarily since I've not yet made it use my old /home which I think may have been he problem
<Iskierka> aaand nope, it still hates my old home folder and doesn't spit out any error that can be found. Even after copying a fresh home folder over the top to hopefully wipe over any bugged config files
<Iskierka> so looks like I just flat-out can't use my old /home folder no matter how many maybe-system-affecting configs I delete or copy settings from a working /home, so ... guess I'm not gonna be using 16.04 if it's not gonna give a useful error anywhere
<dmatt> Iskierka: just logged in and your description looks like instance of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1571564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571564 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Kubuntu 16.04" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Iskierka> It installed fine and if I use a new home folder it can login and be used
<Iskierka> but the old one just causes it to give up, even using openbox instead of plasma
<dmatt> what system was on old home before?
<Iskierka> 15.10. Did dist-upgrade to 16.04, got this same problem, assumed it was a failed upgrade. Fresh install with same home indicates no, 16.04 just hates me altogether
<dmatt> Iskierka: would you like to retain settings or just data?
<Iskierka> I'd like to retain settings for programs and such with how much trouble I had getting samba and znc working but those might be lost causes
<Iskierka> I've already given up on any obviously kubuntu settings in trying to get it to not fail on load, but the fact it fails in openbox suggests it's something more than just the obvious
<dmatt> Iskierka: if you do not care about settings, you can owerwrite all folders starting with dot (like .kde, .local ) with the version from clean install
<dmatt> Iskierka:  maybe do backup first
<Iskierka> I already did that, not just with the hidden folders but all from a clean working /home
<Iskierka> hasn't changed a thing
<dmatt> Iskierka: are you sure you mounted home properly, start in recovery mode only to root and check what is available
<Iskierka> tty works and ls from ~ lists every file and folder I expect
<dmatt> Iskierka: i suspect old /home setting are messed from upgrade
<dmatt> Iskierka: upgrades often fails if user hass ppa repositories enabled
<Iskierka> I've deleted every setting I can find and it still fails.
<Iskierka> and this isn't an upgrade, this is now a clean install using the same home. Besides which the upgrade worked, just the /home doesn't
<dmatt> Iskierka: what about copying only data to new /home ?
<Iskierka> Haven't tried as that gets rather complicated since steam and hexchat and such do store data in . folders
<Iskierka> would have to parse through everything
<dmatt> Iskierka: could you try create new user?
<viewer|52827> Hi everyone
<viewer|52827> I tried to upgrade to 16.04 but kubuntu doesn't start
<viewer|52827> any idea? installation of ubuntu-desktop started gui
<Iskierka> dmatt, looks like it may not be necessary, since a silly random theory appears to have worked
<dmatt> Iskierka: and what was it?
<Iskierka> sudo chmod katherine -Rf ~, reboot, and now I can login. Apparently dist-upgrade managed to get screwed up on permissions of /home?
<Iskierka> Now just need to go through and fix all the lost settings. Thanks for trying to help at least
<dmatt> Iskierka: that is why I asked if it is mounted correctly
<Iskierka> I mounted it the same way as I had last time I did a clean install which had worked fine, and it was mounting (presumably) the same way after dist-upgrade when 15.10 had been fine with it
<dmatt> Iskierka: ok, good luck with the rest of it
<dmatt> viewer|52827: if you use non english language, maybe you hit bug 1571564
<ubottu> bug 1571564 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Kubuntu 16.04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571564
<Alfre2> Hi, I have a question. Can you get me, how to install/enable silverligth in ubuntu 16.04?
<AciD`> $uptime : 10:46:29 up  1:36,  4 users,  load average: 1.82, 2.07, 2.05. What did you do Kubuntu? What did you do using a buggy kwin/plasma version for default? :(
<soee> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<AciD`> previous load with the same applications open : 0.82, 0.52, 0.46...
<soee> Alfre2: but i think Moonlight is not maintained anymore and basically it is suggested to just don't use it
<Alfre2> Thanks for yours support
<genii> !info pipelight
<ubottu> Package pipelight does not exist in xenial
<genii> Hm
<dmatt> btw, does knetwalk game work for you guys in 16.04? I have segmentation fault.
<N3X15> The kubuntu-ci/stable PPA makes reference of a kubuntu-ci/stable-daily PPA, which is inaccessible to the public.  Any reason for that?  (I'm aware PPAs are unsupported, but since it looks official, I figured I would ask)
<dmatt> Ne
<dmatt> N3X15: that is probaly question to #kubuntu-devel
<N3X15> Okay, I'll go poke them.
<mamamia> Yo
<Frizzanko> anyone care to help me get the new kde plasma on my kubuntu 16.04? i'm pretty dang new, and i've been looking online  for a solution but i guess using a ppa is out of my range?
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: The backport ppa has not been updated yet
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: Once we get 5.6 on 16.10 then we backport to 16.04
#kubuntu 2016-05-04
<hans_> Greetings and salutations....
<hans_> I just updated libssl-doc_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1_all.deb openssl_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb libssl-dev_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb libssl1.0.0_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<hans_> Lost my wifi as a result
<hans_> Reverted back to the old packages
<hans_> Has any one else come accross this?
<JMichaelX> i set up a print server, using a 1st gen raspberry pi last night, using cups. I am able to use the printer with every machine in the house so far, except the one running Kubuntu 16.04.
<JMichaelX> the other machines saw the print, and are using it successfully, without the installation of a driver. on the Kubuntu machine, it is not seeing the printer, and also not allowing me to add the network printer manually, without installing a driver
<JMichaelX> printer*
<rodolfojcj> what operating system do the other machines seeing the printer use?
<SaEeDIRHA> hey guys, i am trying to install kubunu 16.04 on my new machine , but it crashes when its trying to load plasma , and i cannot even login
<SaEeDIRHA> i am guessing the nvidia graphic card is causing this , i have nvidia geforce gtx 960
<SaEeDIRHA> any idea how can i run it with minimum driver settings so i can install the os and then install the driver manually later ?
<SaEeDIRHA> any idea anyone ?
<zys> how to use
<hateball> zys: How to use what?
<zys> join fcrepo
<user|69886> what are the recommended specs for the latest version of kubuntu?
<luc4> Hello! Anyone using a bluetooth mouse in kubuntu? Is it working properly?
<Smurphy> luc4: Yes - it is working properly.
<luc4> Smurphy: does it connect automatically after the boot?
<Smurphy> yes. You have to move it (the mouse) a little, so it goes out of "sleep" mode.
<Smurphy> And - you need to have it bound once with the underlying Bluetooth stack on your system.
<luc4> Smurphy: would be great! thanks!
<Smurphy> I usually have it running with my laptop when on the road. At home - I have a docking station and USB bound mouse.
<Smurphy> But never had a problem on the road :) except when the battery ran out of power :D
<luc4> Smurphy: yes, in fact that is a little bothering... it seems battery should last more than 12 months... not sure I believe it...
<Smurphy> Actually - on my mini logitech mouse it does last about 6months.
<luc4> Smurphy: thanks for the info!
<Smurphy> :}
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm trying to use my usb headset with no success
<m_tadeu> it seems to be detected properly but I can't channel the sound to it
<m_tadeu> how to do it?
<soee> m_tadeu: not sure, have you checked System Settings -> Multimedia
<soee> and set in Profile different output ?
<m_tadeu> soee: I have both the built in and the headset items there....but I can only choose the default device there....
<m_tadeu> I just want to change the device for specific apps, like I used to do it in 15.10
<soee> m_tadeu: i dont think you can do it via GUI in Plasma 5.5
<hateball> there is a bug for that, hold on
<soee> i think plsma-pa widget might offer this in Plasma 5.6
<hateball> it's in 5.7 actually, http://davidrosca.blogspot.se/2016/04/audio-volume-improvements-in-plasma-57.html
<soee> yup
<hateball> I dont remember if you can do this using pavucontrol meanwhile
<m_tadeu> ok guys....thx
<six86> Hello. The Screen blanking problem we have here on several machines since 16.04 is driving me crazy... Does anyone know what I can try? It does not seem to have something to do with compositing...
<soee> six86: you upgraded from what version?
<six86> soee: 15.10
<soee> six86: can you describe the problem more?
<six86> The screen is getting black for just about a second during normal work, no other effects, but it is really really annoying
<six86> Two external monitors on a docking station of a lenovo thinkpad
<soee> ah i have this for a long time when i have TV vonnected via hdmi and this happen only on TV
<soee> i read some similar bug reports and it was mentioned that the problem might be in kernel but i'm not 10% sure
<soee> *100%
<six86> Under 15.10 everything went south regarding plasma when docking/undocking, this is a little bit better now, but this screen goes black issue came adter the update on multiple machines
<soee> for me also thin black horizontal lines flyes on the screen
<soee> six86: yes i can confirm this happening in external monitor/device
<soee> do you have the same when using single monitor ?
<six86> When will backports with the newest plasma be ready?
<soee> six86: new Plasma, Apps and Frameworks are being done for Yakkety atm. when they are ready they will be backported
<six86> soee: Didn't see the problem on the notebook screen when undocked, but I never actually tried to unplug one of the screens. That would be a test but no solution, because we need the screens to work...
<soee> if you want to test Plasma 5.6 you can try Neon iso
<six86> The first aim is to get my work system completely usable again.
<soee> six86: ill try to ask Plasma devs
<yossarianuk> hi - just checking out 16.04 - thunderbird seems not to understand mime types - i.e it doesn;t know what application to open .html links, etc is there a package I need to install in order to use kde mime types or is it a case of manually seting every application up ?
<viewer|56104> Hi all. Surfing around I have just found kubuntu staging plasma ppa - recent activity often by clivejo . Do I guess correctly If I think to get current plasma for kde 16.04 there? and what will it contain in the future? stable releases or differing beta / test / whatever releases as well?
<hateball> viewer|56104: if you want newer versions of plasma than are in 16.04, use kubuntu-backports
<hateball> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<viewer|56104> thanks hateball and ubottu . haven't found 5.6 packages there yet
<hateball> Because they're not ready :)
<viewer|56104> Thanks for the information! Do you know of a schedule or so, hateball?
<six86> soee: thx
<yossarianuk> ctrl + esc no longer brings up the task manager ?
<hateball> yossarianuk: It should
<yossarianuk> hmmm  - in fact it looks like no keyboard shortcuts are working...
<yossarianuk> I'll reboot.
<clivejo> no no no no no, dont use staging PPA's !!!
<yossarianuk> does anyone here use Thunderbird ?
<yossarianuk> It seems unaware of all mime types - i.e it doesn't know what to open .html links in....
<pat_rick> yossarianuk: it just did for me
<pat_rick> clicked on a link in a mail, it opened it in firefox
<yossarianuk> pat_rick: im running freshly installed 16.04
<pat_rick> me too
<yossarianuk> anyone aware how to get the mime types fixed ?
<yossarianuk> oddly it understands .pdf, docx just not http/https.
<swimmer_> hello everyone
<swimmer_> can't install kubuntu 16.04 into virtualbox, any pointers?
<yossarianuk> not tired sorry - works in kvm
<yossarianuk> can you go to a tty in virtualbox (i.e ctrl+alt+f2)?
<swimmer_> I'm testing again
<yossarianuk> try giving it max GPU ram also perhaps?
<swimmer_> done that, tried with and without 3d...
<hateball> swimmer_: what does "cant install" mean? Does the installer not boot? does it fail at some step? etc etc
<swimmer_> you are right... i can run all the installer, reboot and then it wont open desktop
<swimmer_> I'm currently installing in a Virtualbox VM and will also install in a bare metal machine
<hateball> swimmer_: Ah. Could you try using the nomodeset kernel option?
<swimmer_> i will try yes... VM is almost done
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hazamonzo> Hi BluesKaj
<hazamonzo> You know, i love Kubuntu. Have used it for years but its sadly the same story for each install (on my side anyhow), after a couple of months and updates it just starts falling to bits :(
<BluesKaj> hi hazamonzo
<hazamonzo> A lot faster than ubuntu or Xubuntu
<hazamonzo> You know what i mean?
<hazamonzo> Just recently.... i lost the ability to plug in a second moniter :'(
<hazamonzo> Im guessing it was an update that borked it
<BluesKaj> odd , i have the opposite, but I do a lot of tweaking, remove apps i don't use etc, no akonadi or baloo etc
<BluesKaj> dunno, my tv is my monitor
<hazamonzo> I think maybe im more of just an end user. Not a super linux admin :)
<hazamonzo> I would still never give up my kubuntu... too many cool features but its sad that after some months it starts to die on me
<hazamonzo> I'll have to dig around a little for the second moniter issue though. Its like losing a limb!
<yossarianuk> hazamonzo: often many bugs are fixed in later versions of Plasma/kde - which is why project neon makes sense (or will do when its user ready)
<swimmer_> hateball: Vm is working out of the box
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: I haven't heard of project neon but I will do a little research :)
<hazamonzo> On a related note, if anyone has any thoughts to why when i plug in my second moniter, my laptop screen goes blank, my second moniter is black (not off) and i can see my mouse pointer on the second moniter, glued to the left side of the screen and can only move it up and down.... let me know! :D
<chuck__> hazamonzo: I had some trouble with laptop / 2nd monitor too. Switching via the FN Keys on your laptop rather then menus did the trick for me
<hateball> swimmer_: and what didnt work ootb, was that a bare metal machine?
<hazamonzo> chuck__: I see. In this case when i plug in the second moniter it just works, or at least it used to.
<hazamonzo> no screen switching or anything
<hazamonzo> In fact..... now that you mention it I can't even see a FN key for switching on my thinkpad :D
<hateball> multiple monitors are not working well under plasma 5, there's plenty of tickets on bugs.kde.org about it
<hateball> and it's terribly annoying, yes
<hateball> hazamonzo: if you had used several monitors pre-upgrade, you may consider wiping your kscreen configs and have it autodetect again
<hateball> ~/.local/share/kscreen/
<hazamonzo> hateball: Interesting...
<hazamonzo> I'll give it a shot!
<hazamonzo> hateball: Just drop the content of that folder and restart or something?
<hateball> hazamonzo: each file there represents a monitor
<hateball> hazamonzo: yep, pretty much
<hazamonzo> hateball: Good to know. I have 7 here
<hateball> sddm doesnt work properly with multiple monitors either
 * hazamonzo googles sddm
<hateball> the login manager :)
<hazamonzo> Ahhh okay!
<hazamonzo> Maybe i can try the thunderbolt port instead of the VGA one...
<hazamonzo> Thanks for the input folks <3
<yossarianuk> one a brighter note 16.04 now does vga switching (nvidia-prime) fine - on 15.10 you would end up with no desktop
<yossarianuk> at least on my laptop
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: Don't remind me!! That was the only part i really struggled with regarding the new laptop!
<hazamonzo> Thats why i kinda fear a reinstall...
<yossarianuk> for my desktop the nouveau driver barely worked - the live usb would only boot 1 out of about 5 times (it never got to the desktop)
<yossarianuk> once I actually (by shear chance) got to the desktop and installed it then installed nvidia driver (364) it was fine
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: Thats exactly what happened to me!
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: you're bringing back bad memories hahaha
<yossarianuk> I can now switch to intel and back and I no longer get black screen at sddm
<hazamonzo> But it looks like you remember more about the process than I do. I'll have to remember your nickname for next time I attempt a reinstall :)
<yossarianuk> none of these issues effect my desktop just laptop with dual vga
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: yup. Exactly the same thing i got
<hazamonzo> intel and nvidia card on the laptop and the 1 out of 5 times seeing my login screen
<hazamonzo> Anyhoo, i better head into the office. Thanks guts!
<yossarianuk> it seems fine in 16.04 as soon as you install the nvidia driver (I used the 3654 one)
<yossarianuk> we would be better of with a plain vga driver (nv) rather than nouveau
<yossarianuk> by default
<BluesKaj> optimus hybrid gpu setups are difficult for starters , then trowing outboard monitors into mix sounds like chaos to me  :/
<BluesKaj> throwing outboard monitors into the mix,...even
<BluesKaj> nouveau works fine with single gpus
<m_tadeu> I'm settings "Automatically group similar windows" but nothing is happening (not grouping) do I have to set something else?
<hateball> m_tadeu: is the taskbar full?
<hateball> there's an option for that as well iirc
<hateball> "only group if full" or some such
<m_tadeu> hateball: this option should tab similar windows...don't think it is related to the taskbar
<hateball> m_tadeu: oh you are talking about a kwin rule?
<user|45404> Hi there
<user|45404> Has somebody got time to explain the compositor settings to me?
<m_tadeu> hateball: yup...there's an option for that in systemsettings->windows management->window behavior
<hateball> !help | user|45404
<ubottu> user|45404: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> m_tadeu: I see. Not familiar with that one, sorry
<user|45404> What do the different tearing prevention settings do? I tried every setting, but still get tearing.
<hateball> user|45404: what gpu chipset do you have?
<user|45404> Nvidia 660 Ti
<hateball> I find that only "full" works reliable for me on intel. if it doesnt crash. with nvidia I use ForceCompositionPipeline and disably vsync everywhere else
<hateball> user|45404: have a look here https://psyq123.wordpress.com/2015/09/20/another-way-to-fix-tearing-and-vsync-issues-using-the-nvidia-driver/
<hateball> and you may want to enable TripleBuffer as well
<hateball> user|45404: and in plasma compositor settings, make sure to tick "disable effects for fullscreen etc"
<user|45404> Thanks. I'll follow the instructions in the link.
<user|45404> "Disable effects for fullscreen" works fine in games, but apparently things like YouTube don't count as fullscreen.
<hateball> user|45404: nope, but the link I gave should help with that
<hateball> user|45404: you can use this instead of having to figure out which output you're using: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<user|45404> When using this, should I change the compositor settings to "Never" or leave them?
<chuck__> Can someone help me setting up Flash? I can't listen to amazon music. I'm using chromium. I already did  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer and sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer with no success
<marco-parillo> Is there a pepper flash installer (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04)? For myself, I prefer to use Chromium 99% of the time, but I simply switch to Chrome when I am on a Google property (there, they are tracking me anyway) or if I absolutely need flash.
<chuck__> marco-parillo Is Chrome available for kubuntu? Only reason I use chromium is I didnt find chrome
<marco-parillo> I do not believe it not in the repositories (Canonical makes some deals for partner (e.g. Skype), but I do not believe it includes Chrome), There is a "foreign" ppa (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome) but on Kubuntu I just download the .deb (https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/)
<chuck__> marco-parillo: I'm on 32bit. I'm still stuck installing flash. Flashplugininstaller is installed. How do I actually get chromium to recognize this?
<marco-parillo> Ahh, that is why I migrated to 64-bit. I think what you need is pepper-flash. I would try: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<chuck__> marco-parillo: Thanks! I don't get the notification that I need flash anymore. However it now says I should try later again which I will do
<Graf_Westerholt> Oi!
<soee> hiho
<Graf_Westerholt> I am still missing the world map in digiKam in Kubuntu 16.04.
<soee> Graf_Westerholt: is thi Kubuntu or upstream bug ?
<Graf_Westerholt> soee, what is an upstream bug?
<soee> Graf_Westerholt: digiKam is not developed by Kubuntu - just packaged, so upstram bug will be something in digiKam itself = digiKam developers shoudl fix it
<Graf_Westerholt> soee, as I know, it is because of Kubuntu. Kubuntu is missing a package for the world map for digiKam.
<Graf_Westerholt> soee, on MS Windows, digiKam has a world map.
<nzimmerle> hey
<soee> hiho nzimmerle
<nzimmerle> hihoha
<couty> hahiho
<nzimmerle> how r u ?
<couty> i'm going poo in my diaper
<BluesKaj_> let's speak proper English and stay ontopic please, nzimmerle, couty
<swimmer_> hello there, anyone knows how to allow non-root users to full operate NetworkManager?
<BluesKaj_> swimmer_, they can if you add them to the sudo group, https://www.vultr.com/docs/setup-a-non-root-user-with-sudo-access-on-ubuntu
<swimmer_> BluesKaj_: thanks but I don't want to give them sudo, only the ability to connect to a wifi network for example
<viewer|7495> Hey
<viewer|7495> Is it true that kubuntu software center is buggy?
<steve-_-> hi all, this bug is in latest kubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1429482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429482 in muon (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Vivid 1 Beta 15.04: Last checked for updates is displayed unusal" [Undecided,New]
<steve-_-> known since march 2015. will this be fixed?
<Abe_> hello is somebody using the theme "QtCurve" with KDE >?
<Abe_> is it still compatible with ubuntu 16.04.. I know hard to answer
<Abe_> kubuntu 16.04*
<Abe_> I really want to know :(
<Abe_> Anybody a clue when Wayland is shipping ??
<Abe_> for kde ?
<Abe_> HELLO? Anybody HOME!???
<Abe_> how to rotate widgets in 16.04 ?
<Abe_> I'm on Live cd right now
<Abe_> -.-
<steve-_-> Abe_:  make some tee, relax, wait sleep come back, see reply
<clivejo> Abe_: make sure the widgets arent locked
<clivejo> then click and hold on top of the widget until the widget controls appear
<clivejo> second control down is rotate
<Anoyed> "a stop job is running for session 2 of user" when i shutdown. takes 1m30sec  Can i fix this ?
<Anoyed> "a stop job is running for session 2 of user" when i shutdown. takes 1m30sec  Can i fix this ?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: can you try to disable plasma session persistance?
<klonik6> Witam
<klonik6> Jestem nowym
<user|32007> Potrzebuję pomocy
<user|32007> Jestem z polski.
<user|32007> Zainstalowałem kubuntu. Potzebna mi klawiatura ekranowa na ekranie logowania. Jestem nowy i nie wiem jak ją uruchomić.
<user|32007> Jest tu ktoś kto zna polski?
<genii> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<user|32007> Oki.
<viewer|98673> Im trying to install kde neon (Yes, this is kubuntu but it is basically the same thing), and its stuck at resizing partitions. It justs sits at the installations type screen for idk, its been like 15 minutes now. Help?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: #Kubuntu Podcast Episode 12 is now live
<telegram> http://youtu.be/QQcBKzfgZUs
<jimarvan> helloz :)
<goddard> is the gnome passwords and keys package required for kubuntu
<goddard> i installed unity and now i am trying to remove everything
<genii> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<goddard> genii: thanks I will look at that, but I still have a few gtk apps i need
<dbrom> hello anyone using noip2
<Scooty> So..I've recently switched to kde and have been liking it, however I've notice this annoying problem with kmail, where attached pictures are displayed as fail to load images...
<dbrom> hello... I have ddclient installed but dont know how to install noip info in the conf file
<dbrom> anyone know how to setup the conf file
<dbrom> Anyone here
<dbrom> anyone using ddclient with noip
<valorie> dbrom: not a kubuntu-provided application; you might have  better luck in #ubuntu
<mdlpe> Hi, kubuntu 16.04 x64. I made a mistake and now i get the task bar up of the screen instead of the bottom. I tried a lot of things, but I didn't find any solution. If somebody have an idea...
<Scooty> mdlpe: unlock widgets first
<Scooty> mdlpe: then there are two things you can try
<Scooty> mdlpe: 1. create new default panel
<Scooty> mdlpe: 2. drag the one ontop back to bottom after clicking most right icon on the bar
#kubuntu 2016-05-05
<mdlpe> Scooty: thanks, works. It's because i din't unlock the widgets. I created a new one it goes itself to the bottom.
<mdlpe> Scooty, but I tried to move by cliking on the right item, but I can move the panel
<dbrom_> anyone using ddclient with no-ip
<mdlpe> bye
<ussher_> during a distro upgrade i got to the point of "configuring phpmyadmin" and stupidly used "ctrl+c" thinking 'copy' to copy the mysql username, but it broke out of the package configuration screen.  any way to get it started again?
<ussher_> alternatively, where are the backups of the databases stored. if I can copy them off I'll do a clean install /var/lib/mysql is empty.
<Guest4504> i tried to make it so i could open a directory with smplayer, which made every directory open with it. trying to change it back to dolphin causes kde connect to start opening infinite dolphin windows. what did I break?
<JuanR> hi
<JuanR> hi
<deavid> hi :-)
<deavid> Hi! we installed a fresh kubuntu 16.04 yesterday and this morning we noticed "kate" doesn't show any editor. Is very weird; we open files and they show up in the project but we can't see the contents
<deavid> seems a bug on sessions
<deavid> but I don't know where kate stores its sessions
<deavid> i tried on .config/kate* and deleted those files, but still the same problem
<james> s
<deavid> found it: some bug saves something in the session that can't be read later. I removed .local/share/kate and now it works again.
<mrabhi> hey!
<mrabhi> the kubuntu 16.04 torrent iso link doesn't work.
<mrabhi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/kubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<mrabhi> any other links?
<mrabhi> I wish to download torrent as my internet breaks in btw
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/kubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Fritigern> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/kubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<valorie> mrabhi: ^^^
<Fritigern> LOL!
<valorie> 123 you own me a coke!
<Fritigern> Own or owe? :-)
<mrabhi> Fritigern, valorie thanks!
<mrabhi> cheers!
<valorie> I seed them all, so you'll have decent speed
<valorie> all=all ubuntu releases
<mrabhi> do you guys suggest installing kde-neon on kubuntu?
<mrabhi> I am using 15.10 right now, I am a bit curious of the stability of latest release.
<valorie> Neon has made ISOs now
<valorie> I don't think a partial install of Neon is now advised
<valorie> I've had few to no bugs with 16.04
<valorie> and I've been running it since beta
<yossarianuk> found a bug with network manager
<yossarianuk> you cannot change an existing wired interface settings - you have to remove and re-add
<valorie> yossarianuk: did you report the bug?
<yossarianuk> valorie: not yet
<yossarianuk> I shall do..
<yossarianuk> to see it - just try to change a setting on an existing wired interface
<yossarianuk> May  5 09:01:36 mcox-N552VW NetworkManager[810]: <info>  [1462435296.8551] audit: op="connection-update" uuid="c91931f0-15d1-4d29-9b76-e80ef5a4abcd" name="Wired connection 1" result="fail" reason="connection.gateway-ping-timeout: can not set property: value "34163392" of type 'guint' is invalid or out of range for property 'gateway-ping-timeout' of type 'guint'"
<yossarianuk> thats is you change dhcp to dhcp address only, or add a dns server, etc (any change)
<valorie> not sure if that is a kde bug or ours
<yossarianuk> (not sure if same on wifi)
<valorie> just do `ubuntu-bug network-manager` in the cli
<valorie> easiest, best
<yossarianuk> will do
<valorie> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.93-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 2064 kB, installed size 10744 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<valorie> yeah, with the dash in the middle
<yossarianuk> its happenening on multiple machines also...
<valorie> it would be good to report that as well
<yossarianuk> my only other issue with 16.04 was on my work laptop with hybrid graphics - the livecd (usb) would only boot  randomly once in about 5 times.
<yossarianuk> once it did thoough and I was able to install it once I got rid of the nouveau driver and replaced with nvidia/intel i was fine.
<yossarianuk> my desktop (same usb stick) had no issues.
<yossarianuk> bug report filed : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1578533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578533 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager - kubuntu 16.04, unable to change existing network interface : reason="connection.gateway-ping-timeout: can not set property: value "34163392" of type 'guint' is invalid or out of range for property 'gateway-ping-timeout' of type 'guint'"" [Undecided,New]
<yossarianuk> its really easy to test this bug - can someone do so and let the bug report know if it effects you ?
<yossarianuk> looks similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1574826 [Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,Confirmed]
<chuck__> morning guys, is there any way to install propriatary drivers via GUI on kubuntu? I get flickering when closing/opening windows and have tearing while scrolling. 9600M GS. Driver manager just displays "Collecting information about your system" forever
<yossarianuk> chuck__: yes there is
<yossarianuk> chuck__:  can you repor this bug though (happened to me to)
<chuck__> yossarianuk: So actually this would have been the right way?
<yossarianuk> chuck__:   best to go to a tty
<yossarianuk> (ctrl + alt + f2)
<yossarianuk> do a  'sudo service sddm stop'
<yossarianuk> (you may need to re-login to tty
<yossarianuk> then
<yossarianuk> sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<yossarianuk> I would also install intel-microcode update too
<yossarianuk> sudo apt-get install intel-microcode
<chuck__> yossarianuk: Thank you! I'll copy that instructions and try them after I'm done working!
<yossarianuk> (reboot after installing the driver)
<chuck__> Okay, thanks :) Can't reboot right now. I'll send you a PN and let you know if it worked though later
<yossarianuk> good stuff
<chuck__> yossarianuk: Thanks! It worked :)
<yossarianuk> chuck__: glad to hear that - enjoy !
<rd_> hey is there a date for RC?
<soee> RC ?
<rd_> oh the lts is out?
<rd_> 16.04?
<soee> yes it is out like 2 weeks already
<rd_> oh ok lol
<rd_> I havent expected LTS versions so close togther in kubuntu for sometime
<rd_> 14 & 16
<rd_> google bring up the beta first....
<rd_> soee: you running it?
<soee> 14 was released 2 years ago
<soee> rd_: yes i am running it for a long time already - since first betas
<rd_> nice? any strong complaints
<soee> almost none :)
<rd_> nice, look good for a rushed LTS then
<rd_> I havent been on plasma 5 yet
<rd_> love kde hate how little traction it gets in distros, although this seems to be changing
<soee> ;]
<rd_> HATE THERE ISNT A QT version of chrome, ff and disks utility that has SMART controls built in
<rd_> WISH upon a star that would happen
<kevin123> rd_ https://github.com/papylhomme/diskmonitor
<kevin123> unless you mean a tool that can partition and has smart in it?
<kevin123> then I'm not sure
<rd_> kevin123: can this set smart controls
<kevin123> not sure, never tried it, sorry
<rd_> https://github.com/papylhomme/diskmonitor/commit/1f1711880716350033969386b96f459446fe2c25
<rd_> how do I find out more about this and if it available?
<kevin123> doesn't look like there's any compiled builds other than for arch linux
<rd_> grrr
<rd_> also looks like it is just the monitor and scrubber for RAIS
<rd_> d*
<rd_> so close, I dont know how kubuntu has gone without a proper SMART utility for so long
<kevin123> KDE Partition Manager supposedly has smart capabilities
<kevin123> according to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179266#c2
<ubottu> KDE bug 179266 in general "Wish: Add support for S.M.A.R.T. in KDE Partition Manager" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<rd_> kevin123: not that I can see
<rd_> kevin123: like gnome disk utility is boss
<rd_> spindown, smart test, all kinds of things,
<yossarianuk> rd_: shame about the rest of the gnome-desktop....
<yossarianuk> rd_:  you can always use cli smart tools
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rd_> yossarianuk: right, but man the ink kevin123 sent is so close....
<markit> hi, just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, something went wrong because now I've the old theme at login and desktop background, and not task/whatever panel shown, any idea about what are the crytical packages that I could be missing? plasma-desktop is there and with the right version
<BluesKaj> markit, run, sudo apt install plasma-desktop, then update and upgrade agian
<markit> BluesKaj: of course says "plasma-desktop is already the newest version (4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1)."
<BluesKaj> also , sudo systemctl enable sddm ..then you may have to reboot
<markit> also reinstall did not solved
<markit> the upgrade process in 14.04 -> 16.04 migration stuck at 100% cpu for 20 minutes in libreoffice reconfiguration, so I rebooted
<BluesKaj> systemd is now the replacemenr for init and upstart
<markit> systemctl enable sddm seems that wants to connect with.. .upstart!
<markit> initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<BluesKaj> maybe you don't have sddm installed , it replaces kdm and lightdm
<markit> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/h3gam1mV
<markit> let's look for those packages
<markit> I still have lightdm, let's remove
<BluesKaj> markit, sudo apt full-upgrade
<markit> done but already, I'm here after 1 hour of temptatives, sigh
<markit> but maybe the lighttdm stuff is the key
<BluesKaj> markit, I'll bet you didn't update and upgrade your 14.04 packages before upgrading to 16.04
<markit> I did
<markit> seems that a lot of config stuff fails due to upstart errors
<BluesKaj> remove lightdm and install sddm if needed
<markit> it's a pity that if you reinstall a metapackage, it does not install all is missing but just itself :(
<markit> I'm rebooting the other pc, let's cross the fingers
<markit> BluesKaj: great! Now it woks, thanks a LOT! Has been very slow in recreating some cache stuff I guess, but now I've the desktop
<markit> BluesKaj: are you involved in kde development, by chance? I've old problems with LTSP and kde...
<BluesKaj> markit, cool :-)
<BluesKaj> markit, no just an old tester
<markit> BluesKaj: well, thanks  a BIG thank again, you saved my day
<BluesKaj> yw markit
<markit> (next option would have been reinstlal from scratch...)
<BluesKaj> markit, do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<BluesKaj> you may want to consider such a setup for convenience sake
<BluesKaj> but it would mean doing clean install if you decide to do so
<markit> BluesKaj: never understood that kind of setup, when I tried to use multiple separate partitions I ended up often to be short of space in some of them, and have plenty of unused in others
<markit> i.e. I remember a separate /tmp of 2 GB, that seems even too much, but was not enough when I cloned a dvd and the program used /tmp to save temporary image!
<markit> I've to leave this computer, have a good day and thanks again
<BluesKaj> markit, for / (root), 12-15G is plenty . the rest for /home is large as you need, even the rest of the drive
<BluesKaj> markit, take care
<jason_> alguem ai
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
 * clivejo bit the bullet and upgraded the entire system to yakkety 
<clivejo> grrr, wrong room
<MoPac> I've noticed an odd piece of behavior with touchscreen tapping, and I'm not sure if it's by design. Generally, when a window (or panel, etc) does not have focus, the first touchscreen action I do in it only moves the cursor there (and may raise the window or give focus). This is different than the touchpad behavior.
<MoPac> E.g., if I'm typing here in kvirc and I tap the calculator app launcher in the task manager with the touchscreen, the cursor moves over to the panel, but the launcher doesn't activate until I tap it again. Whereas if I tap the launcher using the touchpad in the same situation, it opens immediately
<MoPac> Same thing with moving a scrollbar in a non-focused window -- with mouse/touchpad, I can grab any non-focused window's scrollbar and immediately start using it, but with the touchscreen I have to tap, release, and then tap-hold-drag
<Pici> whisker/25
<user|26329> mi escritorio parpadea y deja rastros al minimizar, alguna solucion?
<soee_> !es user|26329
<soee_> !es | user|26329
<ubottu> user|26329: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MoPac> I've noticed an odd piece of behavior with touchscreen tapping, and I'm not sure if it's by design. Generally, when a window (or panel, etc) does not have focus, the first touchscreen action I do in it only moves the cursor there (and may raise the window or give focus). This is different than the touchpad behavior.
<MoPac> E.g., if I'm typing here in kvirc and I tap the calculator app launcher in the task manager with the touchscreen, the cursor moves over to the panel, but the launcher doesn't activate until I tap it again. Whereas if I tap the launcher using the touchpad in the same situation, it opens immediately
<viewer|34469> hi
<MoPac> Same thing with moving a scrollbar in a non-focused window -- with mouse/touchpad, I can grab any non-focused window's scrollbar and immediately start using it, but with the touchscreen I have to tap, release, and then tap-hold-drag. In fact, with scrollbars, I can even have the application focused -- be poking around in a Firefox window. But I still have to tap the scrollbar before I can use it.
<viewer|34469> can anyone tell me a keylogger kubuntu
<viewer|34469> for kubuntu
<soee_> not sure
<soee_> !keylogger
<soee_> viewer|34469: better ask on #kde
<viewer|34469> someone with practical skills
<viewer|34469> ok
<ventoso> qualcuno mi può dare una mano su lsb-core?
<ventoso> devo installare google-earth
<valorie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<valorie> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<valorie> unsure which, sorry
<DevNope> Hi
<soee_> hiho
<DevNope> Wenn ich Kate öffne erscheint folgendes Fenster: http://up.picr.de/25448305sv.jpg
<DevNope> Was kann ich tun, dass es nicht mehr erscheint?
<DevNope> Ziemlich lame hier: War ein Rechte-Problem: sudo chown -R devnope:devnope /home/devnope
<irctc437> In Windows 8 muss man rechts in die Taskleiste klicken und alle Fenster werden minimiert. Wie installiere ich mir einen solchen Button in die Taskleidte von KDE?
<irctc437> ?
<irctc437> Warum antwortet keiner?
<krytarik> !de | irctc437
<ubottu> irctc437: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<irctc437> Oh Sorry I have found the false channell!
<irctc437> How can I add a button in my task bar to minimize all Windows?
<mparillo> Unlock widgets (if necessary) Right click > Panel Options > Add Widgets > Show desktop
<JeZxLee> having major issues with 16.04 and Intel "Bay Trail" GPU - any ideas when the Linux Kernel will support this?
#kubuntu 2016-05-06
<Guest96868> holaa
<soee_> hiho Guest96868
<Doyle> Hi folks. 16.04 upgrade has left me without a theme, wallpaper, etc. Is this a known issue, and is there a fixit command you're recommending?
<Doyle> system settings are missing a stack of icons for the items. Stuff like this.
<Doyle> update && upgrade already attempted
<Javabean> what did you upgrade from, Doyle
<Doyle> What was before it? 15.10?
<Doyle> I was up to date prior, including packages.
<Javabean> which way did you do the upgrade? commandline or did you get an upgrade notification
<Doyle> upgrade notification. Used the gui... regretting it now
<Javabean> ok, that is as far as i can help... someone who knows will see it soon
<Doyle> Ohh, I see things like: gnome-session[1458]: (unity-control-center:2300): unity-control-center-WARNING **: Could not load /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/index.theme: No such file or directory
<Doyle> ... but this is kde
<Doyle> kubuntu even...
<Doyle> cmon upgrade scripts!
<Doyle> brb'
<Doyle> OK, I got it. After the upgrade in Kubuntu 15.10, your default DE in the login screen is gnome for some reason.
<Doyle> I haven't used gnome in so long... it was scary. Specially since it's missing all of the expected elements.
<Doyle> Gotta say, the new wallpaper is sick! GJ graphics guy, whoever you are.
<tux|dude> We have any ETA on when 16.04 will be getting plasma 5.6 at all?
<Doyle> Where can I find the shortcut settings for the dashboard?
<Doyle> Oh. May  5 22:51:57 blackbox kernel: [ 1436.723369] systemsettings5[6234]: segfault at 4 ip 00007f545792c6d5 sp 00007ffda86c8ae0 error 4 in libQt5Qml.so.5.5.1[7f545773a000+40e000]
<Doyle> Where is the dash as shown here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY1bFbGbQDg&t=1m02s
<Doyle> ?
<Guest88530> Right Click menu and look under alternatives
<Doyle> Ty. Is there a way to remove the 48pt mouse cursor theme size option
<Doyle> Got it all setup the way I like, but for some reason, the active window task in the taskbar is green. Where do I find that setting?
<Doyle> I'd rather it not be green.
<Doyle> Woot. Got it all down. Just had to re-apply the theme.
<Doyle> L8erz!
<yossarianuk> hi - I have an asus laptop with hybrid hraphics - I cannot change the brightness... the kde settings do not work and the brightness section is missing from nvidia-settings
<yossarianuk> *graphics
<yossarianuk> I can use 'echo 500 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness'
<yossarianuk> however i'm stuck on 937 on max_brightness.
<yossarianuk> I have tried - acpi_backlight=video
<yossarianuk> I have tried - acpi_backlight=native, acpi_backlight=none, acpi_backlight=vendor - none work
<yossarianuk> I cannot control brightness using fn keys
<yossarianuk> and can only reach max brightness of 937 using /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<yossarianuk> which sucks a bit
<yossarianuk> xbacklight doesn't work
<yossarianuk> (hybrid graphics need urgent work for Linux I would say...)
<yossarianuk> any ideas how to change the brightness?
<deniljoseph> i cant install kde connect http://paste.ubuntu.com/16255981/ here is the error
<soee> deniljoseph: you are on 16.04 ?
<deniljoseph> nop
<deniljoseph> 14.04
<deniljoseph> maybe someone could help
<deniljoseph> bt someone in ubuntu channel told me to ask here about the problem
<soee> i see, type in console: sudo apt install -o  Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true kdeconnect
<nz0> hallo all
<soee> hiho nz0
<yossarianuk> so I have 3 issues (1) the brightness function keys to not work - acpi_listen shows nothing when using them.  (2) All GUI options to control brightness are not working (kde and nvidia)
<yossarianuk> (3) I cannot turn max brightness above 937
<deniljoseph> soee https://paste.kde.org/pszn44wbc here is the error again
<deniljoseph> when i typed as u said
<nz0> Many thanks for your help in advance... :) Just wanted to know how I could install Kubuntu 16.04 from a Live USB in a dual boot configuration with the ubuntu 15.10 wily already installed.... the partitioning and everything is done, just need to know what to do to grub2
<nz0> ?
<deniljoseph> soee any solution
<soee> deniljoseph: tbh.  i don't know, i would suggest to upgrade to 16.04 LTS - here it forks just fine :)
<deniljoseph> oh so i cnt fix this in 14.04lts ??  :(
<deniljoseph> i m out of data for this month
<soee> deniljoseph: probably you can im just not sure how
<deniljoseph> hmm tx soee
<nz0> deniljoseph: just for curiosity, what are you trying to fix?
<deniljoseph> i cnt install kde connect
<deniljoseph> i m trying to fix the error
<nz0> ahhh okay cheers :)
<nz0> i just read the channel guidelines, and apologies for cutting in on you peeps deniljoseph and soee
<nz0> far out im off to a great start here :)
<nz0> one good thing is that I think I have answered my own question... :)
<nz0> if i go offline and dont come back for a bit, assume that i ~thought~ i'd solved my own question, but had just forced myself to do another systemback restore
<ShalokShalom> this self written service menu works also on .desktop files, while i want it to work only with isos: https://paste.kde.org/phcrxlhx7
<ShalokShalom> right click on videos, music, documents > no entry, as planned
<ShalokShalom> right click on iso > burning entry, as planned
<nz0> sorry, is there a question here?
<ShalokShalom> right click on .desktop file > burning entry, as NOT planned
<ShalokShalom> yeah, how to disable the service entry on .desktop files?
<nz0> sorry i was just confused a bit :)
<ShalokShalom> sure sure :)
<nz0> im not a moderator or very good at kubuntu yet... i was just asking :)
<nz0> i definitely can see how an answer to your question will help me later on tho
<ShalokShalom> i see, thanks
<ShalokShalom> nz0: because?
<nz0> these are context menus you are talking about, right?
<ShalokShalom> yep
<ShalokShalom> i write it for K3B and K9 copy replacement
<ShalokShalom> both are unmaintained
<ShalokShalom> currently no qt GUI solution for me to write ISOs
<nz0> i had mine filly customized (as far as I could to my abilities) when i used gnome, now i will want to do the same in KDE
<ShalokShalom> ah, ok
<ShalokShalom> there are nice tutorials in the web
<ShalokShalom> even in my native language german
<nz0> sorry, if you are a developer i should be less loose with my "fully customized" speak ;)
<ShalokShalom> its pretty easy
<ShalokShalom> i am most likely under your level
<ShalokShalom> this is my first code, next to some easy PKGBUILDs
<nz0> nah, if you have written something that is unmaintained, you are already above me :)
<ShalokShalom> and even if i would be a full dev, speak how you like :)
<ShalokShalom> haha, K3B is unmaintained
<nz0> what was it you wrote? K9 copy replacement or something?
<ShalokShalom> yep
<ShalokShalom> more or less
<nz0> nice...
<ShalokShalom> more likely less
<ShalokShalom> yeah
<ShalokShalom> we are fully qt and kde focused in our distribution
<ShalokShalom> it seems like to be a way, to finaly give something back, since its easy enough for me to do
<ShalokShalom> and helpful in the same breath
<nz0> i like KDE a bit more now
<nz0> as I was saying, I was fully gnome-orientated... then I saw a friend of mine rip out a KDE plasma 5 laptop, tasteful minimalist themes, understated effects... was very smooth :)
<nz0> it would be great to one day give something back... talking about which, perhaps we should go over to #kubuntu-offtopic before we get kicked ? :)
<ShalokShalom> if i cut out the full code, save and run kbuildsycoca5, the entry stays still
<ShalokShalom> so its not the code
<ShalokShalom> i doubt, we get kicked, this is ontopic?
<ShalokShalom> and i have to go for now, see yah later :)
<ShalokShalom> thanks :)
<nz0> good to meet you
<nz0> good luck
<ShalokShalom> same
<ShalokShalom> nz0:  what convince me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON0A1dsQOV0
<nz0> im watching now
<ShalokShalom> next to the design, adjustability and so on
<ShalokShalom> good day ^^
<nz0> good day to you too :)
<nz0> peace
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hazamonzo> Hey folks
<soee> hiho
<hazamonzo> So does anyone use the fish:// protocol to map remote filesystems as local ones over ssh to dolphin?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, I have used fish in the past and it works ok.
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: indeed
<hazamonzo> Its super useful
<hazamonzo> I had a follow up question but i just figured it out :)
<hazamonzo> It was about how to connect and pass over a ssh key
<hazamonzo> If you're interested... create a ~/.ssh/config which points to the key then you can use that shortcut in fish://
<hazamonzo> Hurray!
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, I use ssh in dolphin network whenever possible
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: True. Its very useful
<hazamonzo> But not so simple if you need a key
<BluesKaj> yeah, true , but I'm on a simple home network
<telegram> @kubteleirc_bot was removed by: @ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<IrcsomeBot> IrcsomeBot was added by: ovidiuflorin
<Bimpfoo9> hello
<user|46691> Hello
<user|46691> I had adoubt
<user|89554> hey
<user|89554> anybody there?
<hyper_ch> hi there, my printer is set by default to letter and I switch it to A4. I save it but when I open the configure dialog again, it's back to letter
<hyper_ch> how to fix that?
<viewer|8666> hi
<soee> hiho
<viewer|8666> why is the Folder-Views area so small?
<viewer|8666> how can i change it?
<viewer|8666> i want to have a Folder View widge on my desktop but the area is to small and i cant find how i can change the greatness
<viewer|8666> hlp plz
<viewer|8666> whta do you think about kde neon?
<soee> IdleOne: click on the widget and hold mouse button pressed
<soee> you ill see controls that will allow you to resize it
<viewer|8666> thx
<viewer|8666> that it is
<viewer|8666> :)
<soee> ;]
<e001__> hi
<sicks_tablet> Hi
<e001__> how r u doing
<sicks_tablet> Good,
<e001__> i have a question
<e001__> Whats the best dictionary for this os
<sicks_tablet> There are some good ones in plasma-discover
<sicks_tablet> And Thesaurus too, try a search
<e001__> i couldnt find the best
<sicks_tablet> In discover
<e001__> many
<e001__> but which is better
<sicks_tablet> Dunno
<e001__> thanx
<e000_> excuse me
<e000_> how should i uninstall a deb package
<e000_> an app install using a .deb pack
<e000_> which is not in the prigram list
<hazamonzo> You have to love how some people ask a question, then disconnect 2 minutes later
<mdlpe> hi, How to disable sleep/screensaver to watch movie in kubuntu 16.04 ?
#kubuntu 2016-05-07
<tux|dude> Has anyone else been having issues with the plasma shell slowing down over time or something. Y know things just begin getting sluggish and you either have to start a new session, reboot or restart the plasma shell to fix it?
<beeezerk> to download kubuntu on my pc by usb do i just download it to usb or do i have to open to usb
<omkar__> Hello can i upgrade kubuntu 12.04 to kubuntu 16.04 directly
<omkar__> ?
<kronin69352> need help to upgrade from Kubuntu 15.10 to 16.04. Seems like there is a command line - just can't remember...?
<ShalokShalom> omkar__: so far as i know is the way > 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04
<ShalokShalom> i recommend a clean installation
<ShalokShalom> backup before, in each case, all data
<kronin69352> To ShalokShalom: I have do it that way for a long time, was going to try "do-release-upgrade -m desktop" as root AND @ the console jikawtk
<ShalokShalom> i see
<ShalokShalom> i recommend, what Mint does, a clean installation
<ShalokShalom> never try your way and use no kubuntu yet
<kronin69352> Thanks 4 you opinion - I'll do a klean install.
<kronin69352> solong
<kronin69352> bye
<kronin69352> quit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Maxiride> just ran a mv between two folders, however within dolphin I still see the file from the source directory. It's like the mv is copying instead of moving..
<lordievader> Did you refresh the dolphin view?
<Maxiride> lordievader: yep
<Maxiride> and the mv just terminated itslef from the konsole due to lack of space on the hdd
<Maxiride> I used mv with the options -f  -u and .v
<Maxiride> -v
<Maxiride> might it be that the source folder has spaces in its name?
<lordievader> Ah, that explains it.
<lordievader> What mv actually does is copy -> remove. If the copy fails the file is not removed.
<Maxiride> D:
<Maxiride> even for filenames?
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<Maxiride> this issue in the mv command affects also file names with spaces in it or just foldernames with spaces?
<lordievader> What issue?
<lordievader> The removing happens after each file transfer.
<lordievader> Thus if you have a folder with files A, B and C in it and you move it. mv will move A, delete A, move B, delete B, move C, delete C.
<Maxiride> aah ok
<lordievader> Suppose the move B action fails, it will abort.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Blackjack> hey i'm new to kubuntu, after i've installed the nvidia driver my dashboard application background become black all of a sudden
<soee> do you have desktop effects enabled ?
<Blackjack> you mean the desktop behavior thingy?
<soee> press ALT + SHIFT + F12 to toggle desktop effects
<Blackjack> i think some of those things are enabled by default
<Blackjack> it doesn't effect it
<Blackjack> i've tried alt + shift + f12
<habits> Hey, while you are discussing the nvidia drivers, everytime I switch from NVIDIA to Intel GPU and log out for the change to take effect, the log out takes ages.
<habits> Does this happen to all of you?
<viewer|74243> is there a way to factory reset kubuntu
<viewer|74243> or something else alike that
<viewer|74243> except for another clean install?
<clivejo> what do you want to reset?
<clivejo> sometimes creating a new user can keep with desktop settings issues
<clivejo> keep-help
<viewer|74243> i just do a clean install of kubuntu
<viewer|74243> after a few times add up
<viewer|74243> some stuff went wrong
<viewer|74243> for example, when i'm trying to change the alt tab switcher thingy
<viewer|74243> after i applied it
<viewer|74243> it wont take effect
<clivejo> what version did you install?
<viewer|74243> 16
<clivejo> what minor?
<clivejo> 16.?
<viewer|74243> pardon me?
<viewer|74243> 64bit
<clivejo> 16.04 Xenial?
<viewer|74243> and my dashboard application background became dark
<viewer|74243> totally black
<viewer|74243> it happens after i'm installing the nvidia driver
<viewer|74243> yup
<viewer|74243> 16.04
<clivejo> that is strange, never heard of that happening
<viewer|74243> which one are you talking about?
<viewer|74243> the black background or setting?
<clivejo> both
<viewer|74243> i see
<viewer|74243> that's why it's no use googling about it
<clivejo> how did you install the driver?
<viewer|74243> i've found nothing
<viewer|74243> apt install nvidia-364
<viewer|74243> just alike that
<clivejo> and that’s definitely the driver for your GPU?
<viewer|74243> yup
<viewer|74243> the driver is working
<viewer|74243> i'm moving to kde because ubuntu gnome 16's nvidia driver is not working at all
<viewer|74243> it keep crashing on my laptop
<clivejo> have you ever sudu a GUI application?
<clivejo> sudo
<viewer|74243> like what?
<viewer|74243> i don't get it
<viewer|74243> sorry
<clivejo> for example sudo kate so you can edit config files?
<viewer|74243> nope
<viewer|74243> i'm just installing some app
<clivejo> because that will corrupt your desktop
<viewer|74243> never do force configuration
<clivejo> did it do it suddenly, like after you rebooted or installed something?
<viewer|74243> nope
<viewer|74243> it happens exactly after i'm installing the driver
<viewer|74243> the desktop looks kinda differrent too
<viewer|74243> like the logo in the bottom left became smaller
<viewer|74243> and the bottom bar kinda looks jaggy
<clivejo> probably just a different resolution
<clivejo> try a different lower resolution
<viewer|74243> maybe
<viewer|74243> but what a black background on my dashboard?
<viewer|74243> and the sys settings?
<clivejo> also can you use setting up a new user and logging into that account, see how things look there
<clivejo> use-try
<viewer|74243> okay
<viewer|74243> i'll try it
<viewer|74243> thanks
<kevin> Hello
<Kruzer> Hi all
<user|98303> Hi, I just installed my first Kubuntu, but I'm not getting wireless. It's looks like a Broadcom issue I'm seeing on so many posts, but I can't figure out how to install the driver. Does anyone know how to do this?
<Kruzer> How's everyone doin?
<BluesKaj> user|98303, sudo apt install bdmwl-kernel-source
<BluesKaj> user|98303, dorrection: sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<BluesKaj> correction even
<user|98303> This is what I get
<user|98303> DKMS: install completed.
<user|98303> Failed to request new MokSB state
<user|98303> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<viewer|79568> Hello
<soee_> hiho viewer|79568
<viewer|79568> KDE is better than Unity
<soee_> well we all have unique taste :)
<viewer|79568> ah..yes, I agree with you.
<viewer|79568> Gnome 2 was my favorite.
<Kruzer> I havent tried it viewer.  Couldnt tell you, I just loaded Kubuntu after running Mint Cinnamon and Mint KDE for a while
<soee_> i never liked much unity that is why i am on Kubutnu for few years
<viewer|79568> Shutdown takes very long time in Ubuntu (also Kubuntu)
<soee_> viewer|79568: define very long
<user|42939> hello there. any ideas how to install nvidia drivers on kubuntu 16.04 step by step ? thank you
<soee_> :/
<d9500> where is the default sysem folder in which wallpaper image files are located in kubuntu?
<soee_> d9500: the default Plasma wallpaper?
<d9500> soee_, not really, but the folder where wallpapers are unpackaged in after i install a new wallpapers package
<d9500> from the repos
<soee_> uhm
<d9500> for example, if i was to apt install plasma-workspace-wallpapers, where would dpkg put the file/s?
<Dragnslcr> Check /usr/share/wallpapers
<d9500> looking now, Dragnslcr
<BlueProtoman> Sometimes, when a command opens a Web page in my browser (Chromium), it opens the same page twice, in two tabs.  How can I fix this?  (Kubuntu 15.10)
<d9500> Dragnslcr, you were correct and /usr/share/wallpapers is the folder...it didn't have the wallpaper i was looking for though
<d9500> so that particular image file isn't part of the package
<d9500> but thanks again!
<Abe_> hello?
<Abe_> how can I remove the "Menubar button from KDE?" http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=51092251 "the button with the M" upper left corner of windows ?
<Abe_> using qtcurve
<soee_> Plasma 5 ?
<soee_> it looks like KDE4 though
#kubuntu 2016-05-08
<Guest54764> alguem
<moi> I am thinking of installing Kubuntu 16.04, is there a way for kubuntu to switch workspaces using the mouse rolling button?
<moi> is it possible to switch workspaces using the middle (roller) button? is so how to configure it in kubuntu?
<DarinMiller> moi: middle mouse will swith desktops by scrolling mouse, but I found it did not work until I configured a keyboard shortcut for Switch One Desktop to the Left/Right.
<DarinMiller> moi: The mouse pointer needs to hover over open desktop space.
<moi> DarinMiller: thx, I shall try it
<viewer|80306> bonjour
<viewer|80306> je voulais avoir de l'aide svp
<viewer|80306> hello can help me please ?
<ubuntu> Hi
<Guest77553> any one help me to update Kubuntu to Ubunt
<soee_> ask on #ubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> That's not an update
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> That's a switch
<Guest77553> this cd i fount almost 8 years back and installed
<Guest77553> Kubuntu
<akik> where should i report bugs of gtk3 firefox in kubuntu 14.04 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> What kind of bugs?
<akik> tab description is black on black, file selector is buggy (for example in imgur.com), smb mount is not shown in file selector
<akik> when i click a file in file selector it somehow keeps the mouse button pressed even though i just clicked on a file
<akik> can someone confirm that they see the same things?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> But I'm using plasma 5
 * Fritigern just walked in, and doesn't know what it's about
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<viewer|35017> дж
<korbeldaniel>  Hey. Can any one help me with reenabling suspend button in menu?
<korbeldaniel> suspend works. But I don't have button only
<JunkHunk> hello how to change topright desktop toolbox to left? is it possible?
<JunkHunk> unlock graphic widgets :-)
<BluesKaj> unlock the screen
<BluesKaj> rt click on the desktop
<user|41616> Hi
<a1ad1n> hello
<soee> hiho
<a1ad1n> french
<soee> !fr | a1ad1n:
<ubottu> a1ad1n:: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<a1ad1n> ok
<JMichaelX> is mame working terribly for anyone else, in 16.04? i am using an nvidia card, and mame emulated games pause/lock up a lot, whether using the proprietary or the FOSS drivers
<soee> !mame
<soee> what is mame ?
<JMichaelX> old school game emulator
<Quantos> I'm trying to enable the num key lock on boot but I can't seem to enable it in KUbuntu
<Quantos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock    <<--doesn't work
<dsealius> Quantos: did u install numlockx
<Quantos> Never heard of it, I'll give it a whirl
<Quantos> I don't seem to have it in the repository
<Unit193> !find numlockx
<ubottu> Found: numlockx, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=numlockx&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Unit193> !find numlockx
<ubottu> Found: numlockx
<dsealius> Quantos: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<Quantos> Okay, says I have it now, now to find it
<Quantos> Okay, just relogging to check it
<JMichaelX> i'm not convinced the mame issue i'm experiencing has anything to do with video drivers
<Quantos> It works just fine now dsealius - thank you
<Quantos> I thought I was losing my mind - again I mean
<user|11736> Hello I have a problem with installation my kubuntu 16.04
<soee> user|11736: describe it please
<user|11736> on the final step of installation I show a error with grub-amd64-efi
<user|11736> see*
<dsealius> did you make a specific partition for /efi ?
<user|11736> no, How I can do this partition? With previous version if kubuntu I haven't any problem
<user|11736> Must I change something in BIOS
<user|11736> ??
<dsealius> an EFI partition is necessary to install kubuntu in uefi mode. You can create it simply
<dsealius> it should be placed before any other partition
<dsealius> should be aroud 100MO
<dsealius> FAT32
<dsealius> with the BOOT flag
<dsealius> your HDD must be a GPT table
<user|11736> ok
<user|11736> thx for every thing. Installation going to end :)
<hazamonzo> Fun times!
<soee> indeed :)
<hazamonzo> The upgrade killed me!
<hazamonzo> Unable to mount root filesystemmm
<hazamonzo> The pain.....
#kubuntu 2017-05-01
<vimes> hello! Just installed kubuntu, but can't get my USB audio to work. I can find it in the list of audio devices, I press it, but it gives no sound.
<vimes> used to work fine in Ubuntu when I selected it
<vimes> is it just me or is https://store.kde.org down, I can't install any KDE Plasma desktop widgets!
<DarinMiller> vimes: The store is down for me too.
<newb> hey i have kubuntu on my computer with a geforce gt 630 attached to a 40 inch tv.I have moderate keyboard and mouse lag. i tried googling but didnt find too much information, just people suggesting to mess with xset m, which i tried to no effect. anyone know anything about this?
<redphantom_> actually i just saw an article about that this morning there are drivers you can update to if you are having stability issues
<redphantom_> im also using kubuntu with a 780 ti but i am not having any lag
<redphantom_> im on 17.04
<valorie> newb: you might check in systemsettings if there are suggested drivers for you to install
<valorie> easiest way to do that is alt+space and type drivers
<valorie> that is krunner, endlessly useful
<newb> valorie: thank you. im using the nvidia-375 driver. it says recommended driver next to it. but also with nouveau i had worse mouse lag
<valorie> sounds more like an I/O problem -- is your cable really long?
<valorie> or old
<valorie> crappy or worn-out cabling causes so many problems we usually blame on software
<newb> valorie: i have a couple others, ill give them a shot. since you mention it, this one is unecessarily long, like 50 feet.
<valorie> yowza
<valorie> I was about to give up on one old laptop since the USB seemed to stop working
<valorie> it was driving me nuts until someone mentioned that it might be the cable failing
<valorie> duh
<valorie> it was
<valorie> lol
<newb> valorie: much better, but still lags. I wouldnt be able to play a first person shooter but I can definitely use the computer more easily now. perhaps i should invest in a shorter new one.
<valorie> probably worth the small amount it will cost
<newb> valorie: I appreicate the help
<valorie> well, if the new cable helps, then I helped
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> so, fingers crossed!
<newb> valorie: definitely
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I'm using ubuntu (not kubuntu) 17.04 and I have no icons in okular, and in buttons of other kde applications. Here is a screenshot
<vincenzoml> http://pasteboard.co/ZlQmQdYl.png
<vincenzoml> There should be tool icons where the tooltip is
<vincenzoml> I tried changing the icon theme to oxygen via kcmconfig
<vincenzoml> and I also tried setting the theme to gtk via qtconfig-qt4
<vincenzoml> no luck with either
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soupnanodesukar> vincenzomi: okular uses qt5 now, qtconfig-qt4 won't work
<soupnanodesukar> try installing breeze
<vincenzoml> soupnanodesukar: how do I let all kde applications use the breeze theme?
<soupnanodesukar> configure it in system settings?
<vincenzoml> what's the command? I don't have the full kde installed
<soupnanodesukar> Your relevant options for kcmshell5 are icons style and breezestyleconfig
<soupnanodesukar> hth
<ustedani> Hi there ... the laptop wont shutdown or reboot, who can help me please?
<vimes> any one know of a way to re-assign the print screen key in kubuntu to do area screenshot and auto put it into the clipbord
<Dragnslcr> vimes- looks like there are command line options to spectacle to do it
<vimes> Dragnslcr, yes, I've used the "help" command to list them. but none of them allow me to auto put it into clipboard
<vimes> in gnome I just had to append a "-c" and it would copy it
<vimes> I take like 50 screenshots a day (for work) so I need it to work
<Dragnslcr> vimes- looks like you can use the xclip program to copy the output from spectacle to the clipboard
<vimes> thanks Dragnslcr, I found it easier to not use spectacle at all. terminal command "import png:- | xclip -selection c -t image/png" works just fine, I just re-mapped it to the print screen key :)
<vimes> it does not save my screenshots in a folder though, like gnome did. but meh
<user|85836> come installare ubuntu
<luk7> ciao
<gabriel_> hola chamacos
<kubunted> where is libportaudio.so.2 ?
<kubunted> not installable via apt-get
<Dragnslcr> kubunted- what version of Kubuntu are you using? I have libportaudio2 in 17.04.
 * genii makes more coffee
<vojzzo> Anyone here?
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vojzzo> Oh sorry
<vojzzo> I wanted to try Kubuntu
<vojzzo> Should I try the newest 17.04 version or the older one?
<BluesKaj> vojzzo, you can try the live media version to see if you like 17.04, tht's usually the best method
<acheronuk> vojzzo: are you happy to upgrade the OS again in 8 months time?
<BluesKaj> either dvd or usb
<vojzzo> I would like to set up the OS to my needs and not have to upgrade it and start over again
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: yes, depends what you mean by 'try'
<BluesKaj> runingn the live media to see if one likes the OS is "trying" it :-)
<acheronuk> well, usually upgrading can be done without having to 'set things up' again, but upgrades always carry the risk depending on what you have customised and hardware that you might need a clean install
<acheronuk> so you trade off that risk against say have less new shiny stuff in the LTS release, but not upgrading for a bit except maybe some new stuff from backports
<vojzzo> Why would I need to upgrade it in 8 months?
<acheronuk> 17.04 has a 9 months support life. No security or other updates after that
<vojzzo> And there's going to be a new version after that?
<genii> ...
<acheronuk> vojzzo: yes. 17.10 in October actually. 3 month overlap
<acheronuk> normal releases = every 6 months, each supported for 9 months so they overlap
<pedahzur> Any ETA for a xenial/16.04 dist of https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-pim ?  Also, is kubuntu-ppa going to be brought up to date for xenial?  A little love for the current LTS would be nice. :)  Anything I can do to help?
<acheronuk> pedahzur: we are looking at updates now. were just too busy with getting 17.04 out the door the last month or 2
<acheronuk> now we can look at doing some updates, or at least staging them for testing to see how they go
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Very cool. I don't have a lot of time to invest, but are there things I could do to help?
<acheronuk> well, if/whe we have packages staged, they will need testers. before they go to regular backports ppas
<ahoneybun> yepp
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Is that https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing ?
<pedahzur> Do they also go in Backports Landing before going into Backports PIM?
<acheronuk> pedahzur: backports PIM was just for zesty. as we could not get PIM updated with that to the same version as the rest of the apps. but could post release in a ppa
<acheronuk> updated apps for Xenial would go in normal backports-landing -> backports
<ahoneybun> pedahzur: we also have staging ppas for apps, frameworks, and plasma but that is the very rough stuff
<ahoneybun> -landing is for when they just need a few last tests.
<pedahzur> ahoneybun: Cool, thanks!
<acheronuk> pedahzur: when we have packages to test, we will likely post to kubuntu.org, and maybe before that https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/
<acheronuk> plus on #kubuntu-devel of course
<pedahzur> Thanks!
<acheronuk> thank you :)
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Subscribed!
<acheronuk> :)
<vimes> I have no been able to open up the KDE Wigdets store through since I installed this 3 days ago, and the site has been down allot. only me getting "Network error" when it tries to search for widgets?
<mparillo> vimes: You getting a 401? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=71761
<vimes> yes
<vimes> but I've been getting it for 3 days straight, and still getting it
<vimes> now I'm just getting "Network error (4)"
<vimes> and when trying to open from the webpage I get "Could not find any application or handler for ocs://install?url=https%3A%2F%2Fdl.opendesktop.org%2Fapi%2Ffiles%2Fdownload%2Fid%2F1487382028%2F1-Arc-Dark.tar.gz&type=plasma5_desktopthemes&filename=1-Arc-Dark.tar.gz"
<valorie> network error(4)
<valorie> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=71761
<valorie> oh gosh, wrong channel, sorry
<valorie> reporting this to the kde sysadmins
<kubunted> how do i read files on windows partition? in dolphin it shows only NTUSER.DAT* files and folders but not contents of the latter...wtf?
<kubunted> also related , some files on a FAT32 usb flashdrive don't write to another exfat drive ( exfat utils installed) , e.g. *.html and related folders, while others transfer fine such as *.pdf , videos pix etc.... how to solve?
<kubunted> weird
<kubunted> is there a linux distro that works out of the box? I've been fedored already with a disfunctional distro now kubunted
<valorie> I've never known a linux distro that could read Windows files in a Windows partition
<valorie> afaik, the files have to be in some shared partition
<valorie> ever since I moved to linux, yonks ago
<valorie> kubuntu works for me, really well
<kubunted> valorie: the opposite here - all the distros up till this kubuntu read windows partition fine ( and write to it )
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I guess I've never tried, since I never use the windows
<valorie> just leave it because there's room, and I keep intending to use it to test KDE stuff in windows
#kubuntu 2017-05-02
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dreamwarrior> hi guys..i have a problem or an issue after installing kubuntu  17.04 in two different HD,...can i write the problem and anyone can answer ?
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<redphantom> Hi follks. can anything be done to mitigate high I/O usage from effecting the smoothness of Ubuntu? My system is freezing up every few seconds when large files are being moved, every single time. Kubuntu 17.04
<lordievader> redphantom: What IO schedular are you using?
<redphantom> lordievader: i have to admit i'm a linux newb. how would I find this information out?
<redphantom> I am using cfq
<redphantom> I know how to google though >:) so i should change my I/O scheduler to something else? Which would you recommend?
<momken> hello
<momken> Any maintainer of kubuntu-backport ppa here?
<momken> I found a very very important bug in Qt5 for Persian/Arabic users which are fixed in Qt 5.6.3 and Qt 5.8.1
<momken> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-42074
<momken> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-58364
<momken> It seems that releasing the next Kubuntu backports PPA with Qt 5.6.3 or Qt 5.8.1 is very essential for fixing these critical bugs in Qt text engine for Persian/Arabic languages
<momken> The Qt 5.7.1 shipped wih Ubuntu 17.04 won't fix this issue! We need newer versions of Qt!
<mparillo> momken: Thank you very much. I believe that since Qt is shared by many *buntu components (including the recently deprecated Unity 8), that the Kubuntu team no longer can control Qt upgrades. I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-ir. I would not be surprised if they ask you to file a launchpad.net tracking item linking to your upstream bugs.
<momken> mparillo: I know that Ubuntu 16.04 stable won't upgrade its Qt versions easily, due to stability and integrity issues. But there is an independent kubuntu-backports ppa too
<momken> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<momken> However I guess they will only backport Qt versions of 17.04 back for 16.04 users which is not enough
<mparillo> I think there are two different 'theys'. For 16.04 LTS, the Kubuntu team would like to keep Plasma 5.8 up-to-date, since it is an LTS itself, but not necessarily upgrade to 5.9. I think that his implcations for all dependencies (Qt and frameworks, especially)/
<redphantom> well i changed my i/o scheduler to noop, i was unable to switch to anticipatory.  hopefully this works. thanks for the help lordievader
<momken> mparillo: By 'they' I meant maintainers of kubuntu-ppa backports
<momken> https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+index?batch=75&memo=1050&start=1050
<lordievader> redphantom: No, cfq should be the best in this case.
<lordievader> redphantom: It ensures that each contender gets a fair slice.
<lordievader> Though you could experiment with the deadline scheduler, of course.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kernel team switched to CFQ from deadine by default for 17.04 for all flavours. except kubunty as we alreday set CFQ in our kubuntu configs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> git commit with an expanlanation of CFQ over the old default deadline http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-zesty.git/commit/?id=af80b83a2b6184fea27f050948146fcd9a28070d
<markslaw> My dvd dtive is going nuts! It won't open when I push the open button, K3B doesn't seem to recognize it and every 30 seconds or so it keeps flashing ald looking for something. What's going on?
<markslaw> My dvd dtive is going nuts! It won't open when I push the open button, K3B doesn't seem to recognize it and every 30 seconds or so it keeps flashing ald looking for something. What's going on?
<aboulafia_> hi, impossible to install Kubuntu lts 16 on external hdd
<aboulafia_> no idea ?
<kojak> hello I have a problem and need some advise please
<aboulafia_> kojak: if i can help ?
<kojak> I upgraded my system and installed which installed a new kernel. While cleaning my old kernel I remove the generic modules
<kojak> aboulafia_: yes please
<kojak> now I lost all my kernel modules and I can't connect any network device may it be my wifi on board
<kojak> or any usb/ethernet adapter
<kojak> I have an encrypted drive on it and a lot of code I can't afford loosing
<aboulafia_> kojak: normally you can reboot with the old kernel and fix it
<kojak> No I can't I removed it
<kojak> I have a recovery option for the current kernel but when I connect the network it simply fail
<kojak> when I resume start it launches kde correctly but network manager is showing a red tv and can't connect
<aboulafia_> kojak: i do not understand. Did you removed the old kernel ?
<kojak> yes
<aboulafia_> kojak: big mistake...Try to compile a new kernel with the module you need & debian mode and intall it.
<kojak> it was an a completion to the purge command
<kojak> aboulafia_: how do I do that
<kojak> aboulafia_: when I boot and go to the grub menu I only go to advanced system boot
<kojak> then I choose recovery
<kojak> the only option are linux 4.8.0.54 and its recovery mode
<kojak> first fails second works
<aboulafia_> kojak: but if you had upgraded your kernel by an update you should have the option for the previous kernel on grub
<kojak> I don't see it where it should be ?
<aboulafia_> on the boot menu of grub
<kojak> the only things I have on the grub menu are ubuntu advanced boot option and system settings
<kojak> last reboots to the bios
<kojak> first doesn't work and get stuck at early boot stages and second works as told you
<aboulafia_> sorry, you but my knowledge on Kubuntu is not enough to fix it
<kojak> aboulafia_: /lib only shows modules for 4.8.0.54 which seems to be the only present kernel
<kojak> Is there any way to book on a usb drive try to copy the modules on my hard drive and modprob it at reboot ?
<kojak> maybe I can try upgrading to kubuntu 17.04 via usb key ?
<kojak> aboulafia_: any thoughts on it ?
<aboulafia_> kojak: it can be a solution,
<kojak> I don't know if there is a proper way to do it ?
<aboulafia_> kojak: in the other hand, you can probably download the module you need and firmware by .deb. I do that on Debian but as I say my knoledge on K/ubuntu are limited
<aboulafia_> kojak: in your case, begin to backup all your datas before lost it
<kojak> aboulafia_: looks like you can do a usb upgrade https://askubuntu.com/questions/396727/upgrade-ubuntu-option-not-availiable-when-installing-from-usb-stick
<kojak> aboulafia_: how can I find which deb i need to make my wifi work ?
<aboulafia_> kojak: if you do not have a second computer...but if you are here you have Internet
<kojak> I do
<kojak> I am on windows :x
<aboulafia_> as i said, on debain it is easy : you download the package you need on the main website
<aboulafia_> on ubuntu, i don't know
<kojak> aboulafia_: yes it is the same I think but how do I know which package to download
<aboulafia_> i'm here because the installation program of Kubunt 16.04 has a bug and I can't install it
<aboulafia_> but it is a complete blackout here
<kojak> seems so
<aboulafia_> for the network, you need the firmware for your network chipset
<aboulafia_> but before that, check on a terminal what you have now
<aboulafia_> if with ifconfig you do not see any card, download the frimawere
<kojak> I have a realtek r8152
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> honestly OBS + DS3 would definitely
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> saturate your cpu
<kojak> and I don't see it
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> UPS forgive me, wrong chat
<kojak> ifconfig only shows localhost
<aboulafia_> not good. your module is not activated or missing
<aboulafia_> sorry, i have to leave now.
<kojak> aboulafia_: ok thank you very much
<kojak> good luck to
<aboulafia_> I need to install a new distributon on a computer
<aboulafia_> probably somebody can help you here when they wake up
<aboulafia_> good luck
<user|89183> anyone having issues with getting new widgets from the gui? the store never loads, usually says network error.
<user|89183> 17.04 kubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-05-03
<mparillo> There have been 401 network errors in the last few weeks. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=71761
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> Regarding the Intel ME/AMT 'backdoor' is there a guide how to disable in Linux?
<yossarianuk> All I can find is info for WIndows.
<yossarianuk> (i.e disable aMT)
<maxxik> IT's neither linux nor Windows
<maxxik> you need to reboot to it's management engine and disable it there
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|3241> hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<user|3241> how can i arange icons in line on my plasma desktop
<user|3241> and give theme same size
<BluesKaj> user|3241, look is system settings>desktop behaviour>desktop effects>desktop grid, uncheck then drag your icons to the desktop and arrange them
<user|3241> thanks
<oquidave> Hello, how come my static routes that I have added in /etc/network/interfaces don't work. Also noticed commands ifdown and ifup don't work too. take a look at my configs https://dpaste.de/KUCo
<BluesKaj> oquidave, remove the auto lo and iface...loopback lines in interfaces
<BluesKaj> replace them  with auto eth0, and,  iface eth0 inet static, oquidave
<hateball> why would you remove the loopback interface? that makes no sense
<hateball> oquidave: you'd want to use up rather than post-up
<BluesKaj> hateball, that's what i use and it works fine , no NM  in my setup either
<hateball> well believe it or not, there's a reason lo exists, even if you in some cases can live without it
<hateball> See the answer here, explains it pretty good https://askubuntu.com/questions/247625/what-is-the-loopback-device-and-how-do-i-use-it
<BluesKaj> well, this works https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<oquidave> hateball: apparently up is just an alias of post-up
<oquidave> BluesKaj: there's  iface eth0 inet static already there. How does auto lo affect auto eth0
<BluesKaj> oquidave, it's a virtual loopback as hateball"s URL post shows...
<oquidave> BluesKaj: done as advised anyway, but no difference hateball
<BluesKaj> oquidave, you may have to logout and back for the changes to take effect
<oquidave> BluesKaj: i restart my pc?
<BluesKaj> no just logout and back in
<oquidave> ok
<hateball> if this was on a desktop machine, I wonder why one wouldnt just edit the static routes using network manager
<hateball> it's dead simple
<oquidave> hateball: works with a restart
<BluesKaj> oquidave, ok, I was mistaken
<oquidave> BluesKaj: maybe because the interface was managed by network manager gui app and yet I had defined static ips/routes
<BluesKaj> oquidave, normally if you use the interfaces file to manage your ethernet/LAN settings NM isn't needed in the mix ...I just remove it
<BluesKaj> oquidave, NM doesn't overwrite the interfaces file
<BluesKaj> oquidave, of course if you use a vpn gui then it requires nm-vpn
<BluesKaj> BBL
<oquidave> ok
<maltegerth> Since an update to kdepim using the backports ppa the message viewer is missing the message action buttons above the message
<maltegerth> there is empty white space rendered above and right of the message content
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Unable to install new Plasma widgets.
<CountryfiedLinux> Last night it was "network error 4", this morning it's "all categories are missing"
<CountryfiedLinux> Last night had the same error message on Kubuntu and Arch, so it seems to be a KDE network issue. Any info on the updates here?
<acheronuk> the KDE site is broken. hopefully it will get fixed, but out of our control
<CountryfiedLinux> Which KDE site is down?
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T6036
<acheronuk> broken != down
<BluesKaj> yeah I tried to DL some DE themes and all categoris are missing
<latemus> hey, im trying to find a game i think is part of kedubuntu. is there a list of games with descriptions
#kubuntu 2017-05-04
<redphantom> did you check the software center latemus
<sneling> Hello, does anyone here have knowledge which could help me on the installation of Kubuntu on VBox?
<sneling> I started the install and all worked. The system was kindof laggy, and then I ran something named "VBoxLinuxAdditions" with sudo, and then rebooted. Since then, when I boot on the VM, only the 'home' & 'trash' icon load as well as the background, but nothing else. I tried to open the terminal, but nothing appears. (However, it seemed to have open a
<sneling> s the cursor changed state as I hovered around it)
<latemus> redphantom: no i didnt, i'll google for that
<latemus> redphantom: you saved my bacon. I've been trying to find 'raincat' for like 3 years off and on
<redphantom> haha glad i could help
<latemus> i mean, just try using google to search for 'linux childrens cat game' and you get about 1 million hits because each of those are like probably some of the most popular search terms in the world, linux, cat, children, game...
<latemus> thanks a lot!
<redphantom> i'll have to give that one a shot now. np :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<alberrcuba> hello everyone. is there a way to upgrade libqt5 from 5.6.1 to 5.8 on kubuntu 16.04?
<hateball> I do not think there are any Qt backports because it would potentially break things
<alberrcuba> :( hateball that's what i thought . but thanks
<acheronuk> alberrcuba: what do you want it for?
<alberrcuba> acheronuk, to install latte dock
<acheronuk> latte dock doesn't need qt 5.8
<alberrcuba> i need version it need qt >=5.7
<alberrcuba> it needs qt version >= 5.7
<acheronuk> alberrcuba: let me see if they have bumpde the version requirement
<alberrcuba> acheronuk, CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:19 (find_package):
<alberrcuba>   Could not find a configuration file for package "Qt5" that is compatible
<alberrcuba>   with requested version "5.7.0".
<acheronuk> alberrcuba: ok. only recently bumped it to 5.7 https://github.com/psifidotos/Latte-Dock/commit/6eacf3bea667e880e9efddd5784396c64d384c56
<alberrcuba> yes
<alberrcuba> :(
<acheronuk> version for before that should be ok. o.6 release for example
<acheronuk> 0.6
<alberrcuba> ok, i will try, thanks
<acheronuk> alberrcuba: this branch https://github.com/psifidotos/Latte-Dock/commits/v0.6
<acheronuk> a few bugfix commits there since the 0.6 tarball was released
<alberrcuba> acheronuk, but then one cannot upgrade to the latest version?
<oquidave> hello, I have a confusing situation. I've a lxc container running haproxy which I bind to port 80. I've stopped the service and confirmed that their's nothing running on port 80 using lsof -i :80. However, then I test for open ports using nmap ip or telnet, it still shows that port 80 is open! How's that even possible.
<acheronuk> alberrcuba: not without a nexter Qt is seems
<acheronuk> *newer
<alberrcuba> :(
<alberrcuba> i do not want to upgrade to 17.04 so i guess i will use 0.6
<oquidave> here are my results https://dpaste.de/dkMb
<newbie_> Hey guys, am having a slight wifi issue on my Dell Xps 13 running Kubuntu 16.04
<newbie_> it shows all the connections, but once I put in all the info (username, password, security settings, etc.) it says 'for accessing the WiFi network you need to provide a password' and two little popups come up saying wifi deactivated and no secrets were provided. I tried my WiFi password again here which i know to be 100% correct and checked thoroughly, but it still doesn't work.  Am I missing something really simple or is there an
<hateball> newbie_: do you see anything if you run "dmesg" ?
<hateball> newbie_: after you try connecting, that is
<hateball> sometimes certain chipsets/drivers do not like various encryption types  or things like that
<newbie_> @hateball yes alot comes up w/ dmesg. but am not sure if its because im connected via mobile tethering right now
<hateball> newbie_: what chipset/driver is this?
<hateball> newbie_: "lspci -k" look for the wifi related bits
<newbie_> Dont see any wifi related bit apt from my wireless adapters name. [or maybe just not sure of what to look for]
<newbie_> i get a message saying "for accessing the wireless network 'xyz' you need to provide a password below "
<newbie_> but my wifi password (which im 100% sure of) does not seem to make it work
<hateball> newbie_: can you pastebin all of "lspci -k" ?
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbie_> !paste 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI (rev 09)         Subsystem: Dell Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI         Kernel driver in use: bdw_uncore 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)         DeviceName:  Onboard IGD         Subsystem: Dell Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics         Kernel driver in use: i915         Kernel modules: i915 00:03.0 A
<ubottu> newbie_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newbie_> @hateball sorry for my lack of knowledge but how do i pastebin it?
<hateball> newbie_: ok run this in a terminal instead "lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999"
<hateball> newbie_: that should return an url for you to paste here
<newbie_> http://termbin.com/x0su
<hateball> right, so Broadcom Corporation BCM4352
<newbie_> @hateball yup
<hateball> newbie_: can you run "ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<hateball> newbie_: please dont pm
<hateball> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<hateball> newbie_: can you run "ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<newbie_> what do i do now?
<newbie_> after yes, rectifying that my broadcom chip is bcm4352
<hateball> newbie_: please paste the resulting URL
<newbie_> @hateball http://termbin.com/j9m7
<hateball> newbie_: hmm. so you can scan for networks just fine, but problems arise when you try to connect to them?
<newbie_> @hateball yes. I enter in all the neccessary details (username, password, security settings) and then try to connect but i get a password dialog (KDE Daemon) saying "for accessing the wireless network <network name> you need to provide a password below" I then enter my wifi password (which im 100% sure is correct) and click ok, but it does nothing and a few seconds later the same password dialog appears again. And 2 pop ups
<newbie_> saying 1. connection deactivated, 2. no secrets provided
<hateball> newbie_: oh kde daemon, isnt that kwallet asking for your regular user password then? to save the wifi credentials
<newbie_> i tried my password also though and it didn't work, and it changed the password of the wifi on connections to that which is what confused me into thinking it must want my wifi password
<newbie_> if that makes sense
<newbie_> i just tried my user pw again to be sure, still no go
<newbie_> just keeps popping up again
<hateball> newbie_: right, and directly after you try authenticating to wifi, if you run "dmesg" and check at the latest output does that have anything interesting?
<hateball> like "failed to associate with AP" or whatever
<newbie_> i'm using tethering from my phone so i think it's only showing output from that - IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s20u2: link is not ready
<newbie_>  usb 2-2: Manufacturer: HUAWEI - my phone
<hateball> newbie_: well I suppose you could try using the sta driver... but to be honest I dont know if that would work any better
<hateball> newbie_: to do so you would do "sudo apt remove bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt install dkms && sudo apt install broadcom-sta-dkms"
<hateball> and then reboot once all of that is done, to see if the sta driver loads
<newbie_> i'll save that as a last resort then if it's unlikely to be better :/ thanks tho
<hateball> newbie_: well, currently it isnt working at all?
<hateball> so it can hardly get worse :D
<hateball> and it's simple enough to revert
<newbie_> @hateball thank you, will try it later. have to leave atm
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader, fine here. and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<momken> hello
<momken> I have an external usb dvd writer which works in win 10
<momken> but it can't be mounted in Kubuntu
<momken> how could I mount it?
<IrcsomeBot> BigDaddyLinux was removed by: BigDaddyLinux
<obert> hello, I got kubuntu 16 how to upgrade to 17, please?
<obert> do-release-upgrade returns 'no new versions are available'
<dax> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<dax> I note that 17.04 is not an LTS, and you will thus need to upgrade every 6 months if you do that, rather than every 2 years as LTS does.
<acheronuk> obert: 16.04?
<acheronuk> if so, then as above, you would need to upgrade to 16.10 using those instructions, then upgrade again to 17.04
<obert> thank you
<strider> hi everyone
<strider> i wonder if you can help... i'm trying to install kubuntu 17.04 from a usb stick. i got an SSD with 2 partitions. 1 is win10, the other is unallocated, meant for kubuntu.
<strider> Problem is, every time I boot from the USB stick, I get stdin: not a typewriter
<strider> Also I get that windows has shutdown unsafely with hibernation. but i have switched off hibernation and fast start on win10 so what gives?
<strider> Any ideas?
<strider> Anyone?
<strider> hello...?
<strider> ah, nevermind... sorry, didn't know you were all asleep...
<strider> bye
<user|23141> hi i installed The graphics drivers of nvidia  now I can not  log in in the System ?????
<vo1pbx> user|23141: try CTRL + ALT + F2
<vo1pbx> you might need to fix the xorg settings
<Andoligo> Hola bue@s
<Andoligo> I have a little problem with dolphin. I get an error when I install a new service. Kubuntu 16.04
<Simplar> Hello, working on Kubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. When I'm plugging an upVEL Wi-Fi adapter, my system freezes after I'm entering my password in KDE wallet. How to fix that?
#kubuntu 2017-05-05
<vimes> hello! I am really missing some functionality from gnome-screenshot. namly the ability to invoke from terminal, take area selection screenshot and then putting it inn the clipboard. Been trying to do thi with spectacle, shutter and a few other apps but always with sub optimal results
<vimes> is it safe to install gnome screenshot tool in KDE? Or is there some way that I'm missing. want to re-assign the prnt screen to auto copy to clipboard.
<Dragnslcr> vimes- did you try using xclip?
<vimes> yes Dragnslcr , same error. but I just solved it using shutter. You can't do what I wanted through terminal. but you can edit the shutter config in the GUI to get the result I wanted (area selection - auto copy to clipboard - don't bother me with no program interface)
<vimes> (xclip made the images super blurry)
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> What's that new menu style option that Kubuntu has now?
<CountryfiedLinux> In the options it says Application Dashboard but I can't find it when searching for widgits.
<CountryfiedLinux> I was gonna add it to KDE Plasma on Arch but I can't find it in the widgets by that name.
<ahoneybun> wow a whole min
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BinaryMaster> uestion: I just moved over to KDE two days ago, long time Unity and Gnome user, I noticed that my desktop resultion seems smaller then it did in either unity or gnome but the settings say they are the same. But everything looks so much bigger than it did before. I have a system76 laptop and installed their drivers for my GPU does anyone have any ideas on how I can make it look better?
<hateball> BinaryMaster: what does xrandr say about what resolution you have?
<hateball> mhm, I see you are crossposting, also you run Neon which is not supported here
<hateball> so that's that
<acheronuk> BinaryMaster: are you using kubuntu or Neon? I see you posted the same in #kde-neon
<hateball> and in #kde as well
<BinaryMaster> DP-0 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 382mm x 215mm
<BinaryMaster>    1920x1080     60.02*+
<lordievader> Might simply be DPI scaling.
<BinaryMaster> is there a setting for global DPI other than the font setting?
<lordievader> BinaryMaster: Systemsettings -> Display and monitor -> Displays -> Scale Display.
<BinaryMaster> It is set to 1
<lordievader> And your DPI was set to?
<BinaryMaster> I don't see anything that says DPI there under scale display
<lordievader> No, under the fonts section ;)
<BinaryMaster> Oh, it was on auto, I just set it to 42
<lordievader> Default is 75 irrc.
<BinaryMaster> okay maybe that will fix it then I'm going to logout and back in see if it makes a difference
<hateball> isnt default font dpi 96
<silver_hook> Ifv
<silver_hook> Ifvi
<silver_hook> Ifvi
<silver_hook> Damn new tiny laptop keyboard …sorry
<silver_hook> I have an issue with Zanshin. Namely, I stopped working.
<silver_hook> I installed it on 17.04 and it worked fine, then I added the Kubuntu backports to have a new KDEPIM, so the PIM stuff work (even) better now, but Zanshin stopped working.
<silver_hook> This is what I get:
<silver_hook> zanshin: symbol lookup error: zanshin: undefined symbol: _ZN7Akonadi15EntityTreeModelC1EPNS_14ChangeRecorderEP7QObject
<silver_hook> Any ideas?
<acheronuk> silver_hook: my idea is I probably need to rebuild zanshin against new PIM
<lordievader> hateball: Oh that could be it too.
<silver_hook> acheronuk: I was thinking it would be something like that, yeah
<silver_hook> Sooo, until it reaches backports, best way forward would be to compile locally?
<acheronuk> silver_hook: I can't take a proper look right now, but will hopefully later on.
<acheronuk> silver_hook: you can give that a try if you are ok with that
<silver_hook> acheronuk: That would be wonderful :)
<silver_hook> I’m happy to compile it myself, but having a proper package is always nicer :)
<acheronuk> silver_hook: just trying a quick test upload before I vanish for a while.....
<acheronuk> silver_hook: building...... if it looks ok, I'll post a link for you to test
<acheronuk> silver_hook: still here? amd64?
<acheronuk> silver_hook: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+sourcepub/7773889/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/?field.series_filter=zesty
<silver_hook> acheronuk: I am.
<silver_hook> Both here and on arm64.
<acheronuk> build fails on some architectures are expected as some deps are not buildable for thsoe in the new PIM. amd64 and i386 should be fine though
<silver_hook> acheronuk: I’m rather new to (K)Ubuntu, so is there a howto I should follow for this?
<acheronuk> silver_hook: just tested the amd64 .deb, and seems to run ok. I got the same error as you when I tried the old version
<acheronuk> silver_hook: ok. right.
<silver_hook> I guess Staging is not something I want to add in general as a repository.
<silver_hook> Sooo, download the .deb and then dpkg -i it?
<acheronuk> silver_hook: yep, that was what I thought was best
<acheronuk> you could add the ppa, upgrade just that, then remove it, but that seems more of a faff
<silver_hook> Naaah, I’ll just grab that deb than.
<silver_hook> I guess when backports catches up, I don’t need to manually remove the .deb, do I?
<acheronuk> silver_hook: if the build is ok, that is the one I will copy to backports. or a later version that will just upgrade again over that deb
<Unit193> Hint: You can now actually  sudo apt install ./foo.deb  it, then to downgrade  apt-get install zanshin/zesty
<silver_hook> Thought so, thanks :D
<acheronuk> Unit193: thx. I keep forgetting that
<silver_hook> acheronuk: Worked, thanks :)
<acheronuk> silver_hook: :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<altecnologic> please, how join in kubuntu br?
#kubuntu 2017-05-06
<mparillo> I do not think there is a kubuntu br.
<mparillo> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<seeit> what would happen is someone ran 'sudo chown $USER:$GROUP -R /'
<seeit> (i know, this is for the audience)
<altecnologic> Hello!!
<altecnologic> I need help.
<DarinMiller> altecnologic: What do you need? Not sure I can help but I will try
<acheronuk> help with a dropping connection? ;)
<IrcsomeBot> neurotone was added by: neurotone
<PM38> Hi everybody, I have installed Kubuntu 17.04, It is a nice version. I like it ! But I can't add a google account. There is a bug. Do you know an issue ? Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> did you setup your wallet
<PM38> wallet ?
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> Is it hanging
<PM38> you are speaking about kwalletmanager ?
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> I had to set up a kwallet before I could do that
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> You're talking about online account in system settings right
<PM38> yes exactly
<PM38> how I can do setup the wallet ?
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> KDE Wallet configurations
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> When you click the start menu and next to your name type in KDE wallet
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> sorry man i'm to KDE too
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> 😊
<PM38> thank you for your help ;-)
<PM38> I will try to understand the setup of the wallet
<IrcsomeBot> <neurotone> You might get better help on IRC
<PM38> how I can connect to IRC ?
<valorie> PM38: you are connected
<valorie> hello
<PM38> ?
<neurot> lol
<IrcsomeBot> neurotone was removed by: neurotone
<neurot> I didn't know they are connected
<neurot> lol
<valorie> oh, you are bridged here via Telegram
<valorie> which is fine
<obert> hello I am trying to upgrade to 17.04 from 16.04
<obert> I think I upgraded to 17 correctly since I do lsb_release -a and it say I got 17.04 but if I try to redo do-release-upgrade it starts to re-download 17.04 instead tell me 'no new versions are available'
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pascal-kde> Hi
<pascal-kde> I have installed Kubuntu 17.04
<pascal-kde> It works well
<pascal-kde> I have only a problem to setup a google account
<pascal-kde> "error : userActionFinished error: 2"
<pascal-kde> what is this error ?
<pascal-kde> Somebody can help me ?
<pascal-kde> Am I in the right place to obtain some help ?
<bjrohan> How may I update my kde partition manager to one that is newer so that I can resize a luks partition?
<bjrohan> I tried downloading the source using cmake, but it complains that there's no minimum version
<jubo2> How do I delete a panel? Cannot find it.. got like 3 panels now so that's no fun
<jubo2> First I did something and it nuked all the notifications and access route icons on the right hand side of the panel
<jubo2> then I make another panel up high
<jubo2> another on the left
<jubo2> now just gotta get rid of them all and create one on the lower part of the screen
<acheronuk> jubo2: click the panel menu, then 'more settings', and then 'remove panel'
<golum> Hey guys if someone could help me please, my wifi shows all available connections, but once I put in all necessary details (such as username, password, security details) and try to connect, I get a KDE Daemon pop-up saying "for accessing the wireless network <network name> you need to provide a password" even if i enter my network password or laptop password here, the pop-up still reappears asking for the password again. Following t
<golum> Following this, two little pop-ups come up saying "Connection <network name> deactivated" and "wireless interface (wlp2s0) No secrets were provided".   I am using a Dell XPS 13 laptop with Intel Broadwell Core i5-5200U CPU, 4GB RAM, 256GB SSD.  I am using a Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter. I am on Kubuntu 16.04
#kubuntu 2017-05-07
<lucas-arg> is it ok to use 16.04 or its better to use 17.04?
<diego__> hola
<lucas-arg> que haces diego
<diego__> probando el cht
<mparillo> lucas-arg: If you do not mind re-installing more frequently, I would go with 17.04
<diego__> chat de kubuntu
<diego__>  no sabia que existia
<YankDownUnder> lucas-arg, 16.04 has the most mature packages. If you want "cutting edge" and don't mind things breaking, 17.04 is your goal...
<lucas-arg> so if i need a really stable rock solid system for daily use
<lucas-arg> 16.04
<YankDownUnder> 16.04 will be a nice, solid DAILY OS...happy as a clam.
<lucas-arg> ok i got it
<diego__> en que version estan
<diego__> en la 14.04 o 16.04?
<lucas-arg> only thing is that it takes alitle of time to shut down
<lucas-arg> yo estoy en la 16.04.2 LTS
<diego__> a mi me gustaba mas el kde viejo, como que la onda de los iconos planos en plasma tanto no me gusta
<diego__> es que la onda flat esta de moda
<diego__> te mande un privado lucas-arg
<diego__> yo me cambie por el kernel actualizado
<diego__> pero me gusta mas la estetica de kde 4
<lucas-arg> si me das a elegir, preferia kde 3
<diego__> igual se puede poner en modo "viejo" el plasma
<lucas-arg> jaja
<diego__> kde3 lo usa
<diego__> q4os
<diego__> esta bueno si tenes un equipo viejo
<diego__> ese entorno
<diego__> igual ese sistema es para equipo viejos, pero anda muy bien
<diego__> Alguien mas de argentina o que hable en Castellano? :P
<deitarion> I'm on Kubuntu 14.04 and, ever since my last rebot, my GTK+ 2.0 applications are ignoring the font set in the GTK+ panel in System Settings (which I've confirmed to be what's in the ~/.gtkrc* files. How do I troubleshoot this?
<deitarion> s/files\./files.)/
<deitarion> s/rebot/reboot/
<lucas-arg> deitarion, qt4-gtk thing must be installed
<deitarion> lucas-arg: Why? The ~/.gtkrc* files are set correctly and that's enough under purely GTK+ desktops.
<lucas-arg> deitarion, qt desktop will ignore that
<diego__> :P
<deitarion> lucas-arg: Ok, Would the "qt4-gtk thing" (I get no promising looking results from `apt-cache search qt | grep gtk`) be a dependency of the System Settings panel for manipulating GTK+ theming? ...because I have that installed and it's also being ignored.
<lucas-arg> wait
<deitarion> (Everything's set to use Ubuntu 11 but my GTK+ 2.x apps are using something that looks like it's about 9pt. and whatever the opposite of narrow/condensed is.)
<deitarion> Also, while I' m here, does anyone know how to set the clock plasmoid to use "YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM" format? I've been forcing what I got used to on LXDE by having my right-hand monitor's panel stop a little short, then running xfpanel in the gap.
<deitarion> (I think the problem was that the plasmoid tried to insist on a two-line layout.)
<deitarion> Hmm. The GTK+ themes panel does appear to by dynamically updating the GTK+ fonts in some apps... but it seems that Ubuntu is broken somehow.
<deitarion> (Changing the font to Oxygen-Sans, or changing the Oxygen-Sans size works, but the size is ignored when I select Ubuntu, leaving me with too-tiny fonts.)
<deitarion> Bah. I'll just put everything on DejaVu Sans and get used to everything looking not quite right (again) until I can find time to upgrade to the next LTS by reinstalling the whole OS (again).
<deitarion> Had to install a Thunderbird extension to manually replicate my new GTK+ font settings in it, but things seem decent-looking now.
<deitarion> Not perfect, but, yet again, it's one of those "this is ugly but I lack the jargon knowledge to explain why" things that I encounter every time font rendering breaks.
<deitarion> (This sort of nonsense is one of several reasons I go months and months between reboots. "It works. Don't **** with it!"
<deitarion> )
<deitarion> One other question. Is there a way to force `gtk-alternative-button-order = 0` other than either unchecking "Apply colors to non-KDE4 applications", manually overriding the gtkrc search path KDE tries to set, or manually editing the file KDE sticks on the end of the search path, setting `chattr +i`, and hoping KDE doesn't blow up?
<deitarion> (ie. Is KDE's GTK+ integration really so un-KDE that it lumps "unify colors" and "meddle with my dialog button order" under the same toggle?)
<deitarion> OK, this is clearly something broken in my font rendering system (because Vim's fonts are screwed up and it doesn't listen to GTK+'s font settings) and it's getting irritating to keep tripping over something I haven't fixed yet.
<deitarion> I wonder if it has anything to do with my leftmost monitor (the one that's 17" 1280x1024 rather than 19" 1280x1024 like the other two) starting out at 1024x768 rather than the usual 1280x1024.
<deitarion> Given that Vim doesn't have Ubuntu in its fallback chain, I can infer that this is a problem in the font system rather than the font, and that whatever's wrong is causing fonts to be rendered too small and too bold.
<deitarion> ...which is groan-worthy because this sounds vaguely familiar. I think it's a heisenbug that has something to do with KDE's monitor handling randomly kicking in and overriding the settings in my /etx/X11/xorg.conf with disastrous results.
<deitarion> Ugh. And, for some idiotic reason, it's also decided to offset my rightmost monitor 32px below the other two.
<deitarion> I should just stop babying Dungeons of Dredmor and go back to my old faithful "use the nVidia drivers to lock the resolution and layout at the driver level." That's never failed me aside from Dredmor's broken assumption that all desirable windowed resolutions will show up in the list of available fullscreen resolutions.
<deitarion> ...and I just realized that Plasma somehow decided, of its own volition, to make the panels 100% opaque despite compositing being on. (I normally use that as a cue Re: the state of my compositing toggle.)
<deitarion> Hmm. I suspect part of the problem might be KDE's resolution "helper" mis-handling the fact that, since my last reboot, I had to replace one of my 19" 1280x1024 monitors with a 17" 1280x1024 monitor, resulting in a mixed-DPI environment.
<deitarion> A supporting detail is that KDE applications look correct when I specify "Ubuntu 11" with "Force fonts DPI: 72" enabled.
<deitarion> Hah! Found a fix. --> echo Xft.dpi: 96 | xrdb -merge
<deitarion> I guess that's another line in my ~/.Xresources next to "TkTheme: clearlooks" (borrowed from PySolFC).
<diego_> holaaa
<silver_hook> I’m trying to connect to my Skype account via the default (Telepathy) client, but it complains about the haze Telepathy Connection Manager missing for skypeweb.
<silver_hook> I checked and I do have telepathy-haze installed …what am I doing wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <asnarario> Hello, need an advice. What is most powerfull apps for video editing? … Cut, combine, split/merge, reduce file size, convert, effect, etc
<rogueomega> So can someone help me understand Something
<rogueomega> Why is it that live USB can eventually see I'm using proprietary drivers
<rogueomega> On my MBA 2014
<rogueomega> But after installation
<rogueomega> It can't
<rogueomega> Also why can't I just find a deb of my wireless driver and put it on a USN
<rogueomega> Usb
<rogueomega> From another computer that has internet
<rogueomega> ????
<flo_> @rogueomega: it's a bug see this for a solution https://askubuntu.com/questions/761429/kubuntu-16-04-driver-manager-broken
<rogueomega> Thanks I'll try that
<rogueomega> But any reason why there isn't a deb for drivers
<rogueomega> This always boggled my mind
<rogueomega> No one knows why ?
<rogueomega> Look up my Wi-Fi device then go online and download that specific deb file ...too hard for debs?
<rogueomega> Devs
<IrcsomeBot> <asnarario> Seems no one answer me, my question. Guys, i am sorry for all my mistake. I decide to leave this group. Thanks for everything.
<IrcsomeBot> asnarario was removed by: asnarario
<IrcsomeBot> Rex_sa was added by: Rex_sa
<IrcsomeBot> <Rex_sa> Hi there  … I'm new in kubuntu and after I finish the installation I can login with my password  … Is there a way to resetting the password or I need to format again
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> open user-manager, click on your username, then your username, then click in that password box. It will ask you for a new password and to verify it
<IrcsomeBot> <Rex_sa> Thanks  … I will try
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, can't log in?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rex_sa> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if you have a password you can't recall, then you may need to re-install
<IrcsomeBot> <Rex_sa> Ok thanks for your help
<shahab> hello
<shahab> how to upgrage kde 5.8.5 to 5.9 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> upgrade to kubuntu 17.04
<MrSassyPants> apturl-> ImportError: No module named 'PyQt4.QtWebKit'
<MrSassyPants> what do?
<Guest5657> how do I delete repoes on kubuntu? I can't find the one I'm trying to get rid of in sources.list it's google chrome i386
<Guest5657> everytime I try to update it says google chrome i386 isn't supported for your system
<oerheks> Guest5657, just disable the chrome entry in sources, as it never installed a i386 version, or use ppa-purge
<oerheks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mparillo> But that will actually remove Chrome, right?
<Guest5657> mparillo; I can't install chrome I'm on a 32 bit system
<Guest5657> and it's the wrong repo
<mparillo> Ahh, sorry. I thought you had an old version still running and wanted to remove the nag.
<mparillo> If you have trouble with ppa-purge, Muon Update Manager has a settings option in the lower left. Then you will see a sources option in the upper right. It will ask you for your sudo password, and you go to the other tab, and uncheck the google chrome repo.
<tiyteeze> Hey guys, I am new with the KDE environment. Does anyone have a tutorial to use KMAIL (i want tu use my gmail account, and i was use to thunderbird).
<diogenes_> tiyteeze, try man kmail
<tiyteeze> diogenes_:  it is undocumented
<diogenes_> then try google kmail :)
<tiyteeze> diogenes_: yeah, it was my next step :p
<mparillo> tiyteeze: This https://userbase.kde.org/Working_with_GMail was last updated in 2013, but might help.
<denisdenis33> Hi :)
<denisdenis33> Is there any way I can get latest KDE Plasma on kubuntu 14.04 without upgrading the OS?
<denisdenis33> Can that be done?
<mparillo> denisdenis33: I think the upgrade from Plasma 4 to 5 is not for the faint-of-heart
#kubuntu 2018-04-30
<ideomotion> can I configure kde to open a menu on mouse up instead of mouse down?  mouse up occasionally triggers a menu item on my mice
<ideomotion> mouse down I mean
<ideomotion> or have mouseup on a menu not trigger a click, which might be better
<chamar> Hi folks, does 18.04 Kubuntu have a "minimal install" like the official Ubuntu?
<ideomotion> yes I'm using it now and recommend it
<chamar> Thanks.  Downloading. ;)
<ideomotion> I used Fedora kde spin beta and it was a lot of work
<ideomotion> just last night
<ideomotion> went to kubuntu 18.04 and all the work was done for me
<ideomotion> no offense to fedora devs
<chamar> yeah.. I always remove kdekim and friend.. so
<ideomotion> fedora kdespin is halfbaked
<chamar> See.. I associates Fedora with Gnome.. less with KDE even if I heard good thing of their Spin too
<ideomotion> tons of program crashes
<chamar> really? Heard it was ok
<ideomotion> well the beta
<ideomotion> 17 is old though
<ideomotion> I was using 18
<chamar> ho.. they are.. what.. 28 now?
<ideomotion> but the beta is due out soon
<ideomotion> err
<ideomotion> 28
<ideomotion> sorry
<chamar> lol
<ideomotion> sooo many version numbers in my head
<chamar> yeah.. story of my life too.
<ideomotion> so all you have to do is go to the kde desktop.  put your mouse high on your screen, and while moving downward fastly, midway down, right click
<ideomotion> it will activate a menu item
<ideomotion> this should never happen
<chamar> weird
<ideomotion> you have to move down and to the right a little
<ideomotion> in the motion
<Guest61335> ideomotion,  yeah... that should be the default, because if someone doesn't want to do something they should be able to click the other and cancel the mouse action.
<Guest61335> ideomotion:  Menus should open on mouse up... it's a bug for them to open on mouse down
<[Relic]> waiting for 18.04 to be out a week or two so I can see if the move mouse left, dead stop on side of window/screen still affects it
<Guest61335> ideomotion,  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393663
<ubottu> KDE bug 393663 in input "mouse events and menus should be triggered on mouse-up to give user a chance to cancel" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Guest61335> ideomotion, I hope that helps and accurately describes part of the problem.
<JMichaelX> anyone else finding 18.04 to be fairly sluggish?
<Guest61335> ideomotion, you may also want some sort of anti motion for a certain period of time after a click.
<JMichaelX> i am using a fairly old Core2 Quad 2.5GHz w/8GB DDR2
<Guest61335> ideomotion, I disabled quite a few of those things on my computer used for drafting because I use all of my mouse buttons while moving the cursor and pressing keys...
<Guest61335> JMichaelX:  To turn off the eye-diabetes the settings are now under display.
<Guest61335> JMichaelX: That's normally the first or second thing I do with a system
<JMichaelX> you mean turn off compositing, etc?
<Guest61335> JMichaelX, I always do that... I found my little atom notebook could keep up with KDE4 but not even windowsXP
<Guest61335> but only after I turned off the eye-diabetes.
<Guest61335> JMichaelX:  It's also possible to turn off some animations under application style / widget style
<JMichaelX> hmm. i just realized that the proprietary nvidia drivers are not installed. they were apprently removed during the upgrade?
<JMichaelX> i am evidently using nouveau, in which case i am impressed with how well it is doing, despite it also being the probable source the problems i've been experiencing
<Guest61335> JMichaelX: Ah, that may do it too.
<JMichaelX> hmm, getting all kinds of errors trying to install nvidia drivers
<JMichaelX> https://pastebin.com/BtU8RQDg
<chamar> and.. installed!
<chamar> humm.. strange.. the pacakge "openjdk-11-jre" is actually jdk 10?!
<ideomotion> anyone know how to configure libinput
<ideomotion> I want to prevent accidental menu item actions
<chamar> not yet.. but let me know your finding :P My next target is my laptop!
<chamar> Check out ArchWiki maybe?  it does contains pretty useful information
<ideomotion> during a fast downward and rightward mouse movement, if you right or left click triggering a menu, it will activate a menu item sometimes
<ideomotion> you can try it over a menu bar with left click and the desktop with right click
<ideomotion> 100% reproducable
<ideomotion> I was talking in the kde channel
<ideomotion> down and right movement, middle of movement on desktop, right click
<ideomotion> it will trigger a menu item almost every time
<ideomotion> with my high dpi mouse, this happens often
<ideomotion> someone please confirm this behavior
<ideomotion> I think it's KDE specific, since it happened in Fedora KDE spin as well, and doesn't happen in windows 10 or gnome
<chamar> well.. if you right click on the desktop, it will opem the context menu and will "activate" the option when you releaes the mouse button!?
<ideomotion> in one right click action
<ideomotion> no hold
<ideomotion> yes
<ideomotion> try it
<ideomotion> initiate by moving fast downward and rightward and then right click
<ideomotion> if you don't have logout confirmation, it might log you out completely
<ideomotion> it happened to me
<ideomotion> right click during the motion
<chamar> I don't get it mate.. right clicking will activate the context menu alone
<chamar> so it will triggered the action on which your mouse cursor is over (and it can be logout...)
<ideomotion> right clicking during a fast downward and rightward motion will activate the context menu and trigger the action
<ideomotion> and it shouldn't do this
<ideomotion> it should only trigger menu items when held down
<ideomotion> not when simply clicked
<chamar> so you mean it will triggered the action without releasing the mouse button!?
<ideomotion> people with high sensitivity settings on their mice have this happen all the time
<ideomotion> no
<ideomotion> it triggered the action without even holding it down
<ideomotion> just a single right click with no hold
<chamar> hum.. maybe you mouse .. everything seems fine for me ?!
<ideomotion> I have a logitech g502 set to 3000dpi with a max of 12,000dpi
<ideomotion> what is your mouse dpi at
<chamar> mx master something
<chamar> no idea of the dpi
<ideomotion> that's 1000dpi
<ideomotion> my dpi is 3x as high
<chamar> could be it ..
<ideomotion> yes but this doesn't happen in gnome or windows
<ideomotion> most mice don't use high dpi on linux, because most mice dont' have onboard settings like gaming mice
<ideomotion> g502 has a chip that makes linux run at the same high dpi settings from windows
<ideomotion> without any install of vendor software
<ideomotion> this is why I suspect the bug isn't being seen by most people
<chamar> maybe.. I'll be honest.. I'm probably way stupid when it comes to mouse ;)
<ideomotion> I just wish I could disable the right click hold menu item trigger behavior
<ideomotion> it would solve my problem
<ideomotion> the libinput manual isn't helping me
<ideomotion> back
<ideomotion> logged out since 22:15 in case someone answered
<chamar> didn't see anything
<ideomotion> I can't wait for Firefox to have tabs in title bar on stable and fixed up
<ideomotion> doesn't work at all in 59
<ideomotion> buggy in 60
<Kali_Yuga> is it possible to replace sddm-greeter in plasma 5 with a different login manager? got an optimus laptop and switching graphic cards makes the sddm-greeter behave weirdly...I cannot login or sometimes everything is laggy so i gotta restart everytime.
<Kali_Yuga> like lightdm or something
<valorie> Kali_Yuga: yes, you can install lightdm, but whether or not it will work for you is another question
<valorie> you can install anything in the archive
<Kali_Yuga> valorie: well yes the other question is if I could even use it with plasma 5. like change the login manager in system settings or something? I never tried replacing a login manager before.
<valorie> should be no problem with Plasma 5 at all; however we don't test with lightdm at all, so I have no insight as to whether or not it will work
<valorie> we used it years ago when kdm was deprecated
<valorie> however I am now heading to bed
<Kali_Yuga> ok gn8
<Kali_Yuga> thx for the help
<valorie> you can sort of bypass the greeter by enabling auto-login
<valorie> "help"
<valorie> sorry I can't offer more but my eyes are closing
<Kali_Yuga> well i gotta log out to and back in to switch graphic cards..
<Kali_Yuga> yeah i figure out something eventually
<Kali_Yuga> relogin after quit did do the trick. still kinda buggy so it isn't completely sddm's fault. but login out twice makes it work now without having to restart.
<thatmuppit> hi folks
<thatmuppit> just set up a fresh install of KDE/kubuntu - nuke & pave. been a while since I've used it, but looks nice
<thatmuppit> a couple of things that I'm still getting used to
<thatmuppit> my other machine is a fedora desktop - loaded KDE too - and I mush say what I dig about fedora is how unexciting it is - it just plugs away, doing it's thing with little fuss
<thatmuppit> what I'd like to know on this kubuntu desktop is how to load online account integration
<thatmuppit> on my fedora-gnome it was a simple case of authenticating my google account, auth my 2FA, and it's all loaded - chat, mail, calendar, etc
<thatmuppit> on this kubuntu box, nothing seems to come that easy
<Sparkiie> hi thatmuppit
<thatmuppit> hey Sparkiie
<Sparkiie> I've not used Fedora since its creation, so cant comment, so just saying Hi :)
<thatmuppit> Sparkiie: np
<thatmuppit> give fedora a go - it's like when you take the training wheels off ubuntu
<thatmuppit> like an OS for grownups
<thatmuppit> k. looks like I'm shitoutaluck. there's NO integration wrt PIN in KDE - (SSO) accounts, mail, contacts, calendar, chat, etc
<Sparkiie> im only 40 years old haha
<Sparkiie> I log into Chrome and thats it ;)
<markc> I've installed a fresh kubuntu an a couple fo machines and plasma-nm has NO virtual bridge section BUT my current kubuntu-ci laptop does have a bridge section. Is this a feature of the upcoming 5.13 or am I missing some network-manager-* package?
<kubast2> t
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> @markc, by default it is hidden now  … you need to enable this option by right clicking at network icon in system tray and choosing Network Settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> (Photo, 800x650) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/T9mPvrL5/file_6327.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> Show and configure virtual connections
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<alket> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi alket
<markc> Thanks to whoever TaurohtaRR is for helping me with my missing virtual connections problem in plasma-nm
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> u r welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> this proble also bothered me for some time
<markc> Yay, nothing holding me back from installing a fresh Kubuntu 18.04 now :)
<markc> FWIW this is not desktop related but it is entirely developed on Kubuntu -> https://github.com/netserva/hcp
<IrcsomeBot> MiguelMSA was added by: MiguelMSA
<benvantende[m]> Heyla, I seem to have a change in the Samba behaviour in Dolphin since 18.04. I no longer see the SHARES in Network, but can approach them by looking up the IP. So smb://192.168.1.23 does show the SHARE in Dolphin.
<benvantende[m]> Doees anybody experience the same and knows what is gong on here?
<BluesKaj> benvantende[m], use the "add network folder" option in dolphin network to get your shares back
<benvantende[m]> thanks ... and trying as we type
<benvantende[m]> Right ... got the picture, but it is basically the same as typing in the IP and the IP of my SHARE changes from time. AFAIR Network > Samba shares should list my SHARES
<BluesKaj> I just list them in dolphin places on the left panel
<BluesKaj> of dolphin that is
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably worth looking to see if reported on bugs.kde.org
<benvantende[m]> BluesKaj: You can only list by connecting an IP to the Network Folder. It is gone once assigned another IP by the device.  The behaviour before 18.04 was to show SHARES in Network > Samba Shares
<benvantende[m]> It seems to be this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392447
<ubottu> KDE bug 392447 in general "dolphin shows nothing on smb:// or smb://workgroup/" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> vbilanov was added by: vbilanov
 * benvantende[m] sent a long message: benvantende[m]_2018-04-30_15:53:10.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/mietUzHZfZDZSZrVNQWrMpOK>
<user|27977> Hi, I'm using kubuntu 18.04 and would like to opt-IN to the data collection stuff
<IrcsomeBot> Vlamir Cardoso was added by: Vlamir Cardoso
<BluesKaj> user|27977, what do you mean?
<user|27977> Hi, I'm using kubuntu 18.04 and would like to opt-IN to the data collection stuff
<BluesKaj> user|27977, i answered that question in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> user|27977, install Collectl
<user|27977> BluesKaj thank you so much
<BluesKaj> user|27977, yw
<user|27977> BluesKaj do I need to start it? configure it or anything like that
<BluesKaj> !Collectl |user|27977
<BluesKaj> it's in the software center user|27977 , read the description there
<om26er> Will "Discover" ever support snap app installation ?
<om26er> I think there are a whole lot of Apps in the snap store that will definitely "boost" Discover's usability.
<om26er> maybe I should be asking that in #kde-neon ?
<assalat3> om26er, using Kubuntu 18.04 I can install snap/flatpak backend in Discover --> Settings. Haven't used them though.
<om26er> assalat3: right, I am on kde-neon and had to install plasma-discover-snap-backend for snaps to show up
<om26er> but still good to know they are supported by default in Kubuntu.
<om26er> kubuntu: hey ?
<Guest15782> good work on kubuntu 18.04
<gpap_> Hello everybody
<diogenes_> hi
<gpap_> I have just switched to plasma and kubuntu from ubuntu
<gpap_> and i need help about a minor problem\
<ideomotion> gpap_: fire away
<gpap_> in every restart tha plasma panel showing me the IBUS panel and the standard kde plasmoid for changing keybord layout
<gpap_> now if i close the ibus plasmoid the keybord do weird things and not responding
<gpap_> the by pass method i found was not showing the ibus plasmoid at the panel, but unfortunatelly at every rebooting this is appearing again
<gpap_> well my installation method started from ubuntu minimal and then i installed kubuntu desktop metapackage
<gpap_> it was nessecary too to change in sddm, otherwise plamsa couldn't start at all
<o_a> Hello. Any idea when the updates to 18.04 will be available in 17.10?
<diogenes_> o_a, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<o_a> diogenes_: I've seen this, that's why I'm asking. How many days is a few days?
<diogenes_> o_a, the range is from 2 to infinite
<o_a> Thx
<IrcsomeBot> <tstechy> Never could get nvidia drivers installed on kubuntu 18.04.  Back to Mate
<acheronuk> o_a: "few" = however long it takes the Ubuntu release team to be happy that most upgrade bugs are fixed or not serious - that is across all *buntus. main and flavours
<valorie> @tstechy -- how were you installing?
<valorie> my nvidia drivers work just fine unless I'm trying wayland
<ideomotion> I'm on kubuntu 18.04 with firefox 60 latest beta with title bar unchecked in customize. I'm using a 4k monitor with 200% scaling.  The close/min/max buttons on Firefox in the CSD are tiny. any fix or hack?
<valorie> ideomotion: I found getting non-KDE /Qt applications to scale correctly was some work
<valorie> there are ways in the application itself though
<valorie> but I use Falkon these days and it Just Works
<valorie> is that you, Brian?
<valorie> there we go
<valorie> hello classywhetten
<valorie> welcome to Real IRC
<valorie> :-)
<classywhetten> Hey valorie!
<valorie> by which I mean in a client not a browser
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and in Konversation, the *best* irc client
<valorie> IMO
<classywhetten> I'm convinced, I like it.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> sec
<valorie> classywhetten: since you are new to irc freenode, here is a hint to finding useful channels:
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<valorie> I use it all the time
<ideomotion> valorie: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1458095
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1458095 in Widget: Gtk "highdpi 200% on Kubuntu with CSD enabled leaves window controls at 100% scaling" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ideomotion> I just made that
<valorie> cool
<valorie> can you also make a LP bug and link that?
<ideomotion> I also made a bug in kde that they duped and wontfixed
<ideomotion> what's an lp bug
<ideomotion> noob here
<valorie> use `ubuntu-bug firefox` in the commandline
<valorie> that will gather info about your system (anonymous of course) and take you to launchpad with some of that stuff prefilled
<valorie> if you don't have a login there yet, it will let you make one then
<ideomotion> I can't do that. I disabled it.  I can't let anyone know anything about me or my manifesto or my revolution
<valorie> that linked bug will help
<ideomotion> my privacy is paramount
<ideomotion> :)
<valorie> of course KDE will not fix FF
<valorie> it is not their software
<ideomotion> it was a different bug
<ideomotion> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393695
<ubottu> KDE bug 393695 in libinput "High sensitivity mouse settings can cause single click actions to trigger menu items in error" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ideomotion> tagged it dup to https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-57849
<valorie> kde doesn't make Kubuntu either
<ideomotion> it's really bad behavior
<ideomotion> it isn't a kubuntu bug
<ideomotion> it's a kde/qt bug
<valorie> qt bugs the KDE devels do try to fix and send to Qt
<valorie> sometimes those fixes are accepted eventually and sometimes they are not
<ideomotion> they raged something awful in #kde when I referred to KDE as a DE
<ideomotion> apparently it's a community
<valorie> but Qt bugs are exposed by KDE software
<valorie> they are not KDE bugs
<valorie> KDE is a community, yes
<valorie> Plasma is the KDE de
<ideomotion> I miss the days of kde3 when it was just a de
<valorie> like Windows is the Microsoft de
<valorie> ok
<ideomotion> I accept plasma as a de now
<ideomotion> but I did give them a hard time
 * valorie does not like mixing the community and the software they make
<ideomotion> is there a way to debundle appdash, web browser, color picker, notes, activity pager, fifteen puzzle, user swoitcher etc.
<valorie> ?
<ideomotion> if you try to remove any one of those packages in discover, it won't let you unless you remove them all
<valorie> !
<valorie> sounds wrong
<ideomotion> they are all little kde widget things
<ideomotion> about a dozen of them
<ideomotion> I only want a couple
<valorie> can't you hide them then?
<valorie> I have no widgets i don't want, and have never seen a widget show up unwanted
<ideomotion> well I'm not actually using them.
<ideomotion> I'm removing stuff
<ideomotion> from the package manager
<valorie> why?
<ideomotion> less is more
<valorie> ok
<ideomotion> I used the minimal install in kubuntu 18.04
<ideomotion> I like it
<valorie> sure, if you don't need PIM, then it is great
<ideomotion> a design is excellent when there is nothing left to take away
<ideomotion> not necessarily a rule but I like the idea
<ideomotion> for instance I rarely if ever edit an image and it's so fast to install, I keep gimp uninstalled until I need it
<ideomotion> and then uninstall it when I'm done
#kubuntu 2018-05-01
<ideomotion> I must be OCD when I'm trying to reduce kubuntu's package count when the entire OS is only using 3% of my 250gb m2 ssd
<IrcsomeBot> purplemafia was added by: purplemafia
<nilo> hola .... alguien por aquí???
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @nilo, Hola
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @acheronuk is it Spanish allow here?
<nilo> I'm sorry, I yust installed Kubuntu 18.04 everything is ok less my wifi, what can i do?
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @nilo, What's the problem with your wifi?
<nilo> I think, wifi is not recogniced, but i cant use the ifconfig comand. Im trying to install ifconfig
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @nilo, Have you tried manual configuration of wpa_supplicant?
<nilo> no, there is not opcitions for wifii in my conexions config
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @nilo, You could try adding your ISP configuration manually … And/or go to /etc/wpa_supplicant/ … And manually adjust default config
<nilo> I'm trying to use privative software for broadcom
<Lucifer_arma> since he brought it up, why in the hell is ifconfig not installed by the iso image?
<Lucifer_arma> I filter by MAC address on my wifi, which makes it impossible to install ifconfig until after I've added the MAC address to the filter, but I can't get the MAC address without ifconfig
<Lucifer_arma> obviously we've employed workarounds, but when you're working-around a standard tool, something's not right
<Lucifer_arma> this is probably a criticism for #ubuntu, though, isn't it?
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Lucifer_arma, ip addr is the ifconfig alternative
<Lucifer_arma> wow, I had no idea that even existed.  Like I said previously, I'm old school.  ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Lucifer_arma, That's old school lol
<Lucifer_arma> not the old school I went to :)
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Lucifer_arma, Btw, nettools is the package for ifconfig afaik
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Lucifer_arma, Lol
<michel> Good evening
<Lucifer_arma> we've been able to workaround the problem, mostly since the KDE network connection systray app actually puts the MAC address somewhere in the dialog
<Lucifer_arma> but it's been, shall we say, disheartening when my Windows 10 son can get his mac address without thinking, and we have to fish in Kubuntu
<michel> I just installed Kubuntu, I set up my outlook account in Kmail, all the folders are synced but I can not see anything. can someone help me?
<nilo> I just to finish to install provative controler for broadcom and my wifi works fine,
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, I think you need the exchange package for that
<nilo> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @nilo, I'm not on my laptop, so I can't really tell right now
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @nilo, Wow, awesome
<nilo> thanks a lot
<michel> I used the outlook imap and smtp settings....I can see all the folders in the account window. it synced all the folders however when I go to the mail kmail app. the screen is blank. I turned off (Killed) kmail restarted it and it is the same thing. the screen is blank
<michel> I just installed Kubuntu 18.04
<michel> Maybe I should mentione that I am a windows user who is trying to transition to Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, Well, I can't really help you right now, and it seem I'm the only one only. … Have you tried using Thunderbird or Mailspring?
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, The above mentioned email client applications are damn good, worth checking
<michel> ok. I will check.
<michel> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, Welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, Also, don't give up in the transition from Windows to Linux. It might be rough on the first days, but, you just have to be patience and be willing to learn and read
<michel> I am about to run out of patience. I am an MCSA. I wanted to take a break from having to fix maklwares and viruses from the windows side, but I am not finding peace thus far in Linux. I used Fedora, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome, Linux mint, Debian, and red hat. I decided to stick with Kubuntu for software availability, but I can not even use a build in app (Kmail) without having an issue
<michel> and the thing is I am trying to push Linux on friends and family, but now I am having second taughts
<michel> thoughts
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, Don't get stuck with a single app
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, Have you read on Google for a possible solution?
<michel> Yes, I search for a fix and nothing concrete yet
<michel> and another problem. I try to run virtual machine so that I can install a windows virtual machine. well I get an error saying that I need to run /sbin/........ When i was installing Kubuntu, it never ask to create a root pasword. I try to access the root in terminal using SU command and the password is not correct
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, Did you install VirtualBox?
<michel> I got the message from virtualbox
<michel> error: /sbin/vboxconfig
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, Try sudo -s
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @michel, Yeah, but VirtualBox doesn't need root
<michel> run terminal...tried SU command to access root account. the installer did not create a root account like fedora does. Only created my account (administrator priviledges). even if I use my password it does not work
<michel> ok thanks for the sudo -s, but the error message this time is: "There were problems setting up virtualbox. To re-start the set-up process, run /sbin/vboxconfig as root.......but guess what? I am logged in as root now....terminal shows root@michel-home:~#
<michel> still not working
<michel> good night
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<valorie> you don't need root in ubuntu
<valorie> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<valorie> oh, he left
<valorie> shoot
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @valorie, lol
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @valorie, Never mind, I think he gave up easy
<valorie> there is so much information available with a bit of looking
<valorie> or patience
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @valorie, Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @valorie, And i couldn't help much either
<valorie> it's good to get to know some of the common bot associations
<valorie> they are handy and quick
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @ubottu, Yeah
<valorie> the bot is immensely helpful
<valorie> https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0
<IrcsomeBot> Derek was added by: Derek
<IrcsomeBot> <Derek> Hello! Only 69 members? Lucky number 😇
<lordievader> Good morning
<ricktimmis[m]> Good Morning
<acheronuk> ricktimmis[m]: good morning :)
<andrewebdev> Hey. I installed 18.04 this weekend (previously Ubuntu Debian user). I'm finding something very odd happening with website sessions in Chrome which I never had in plain Ubuntu
<andrewebdev> Many website I have to login every time I start my computer, so it doesn't quite remember my sessions
<andrewebdev> Is there something going on there that's related to how Kubuntu opperates? Maybe a setting somewhere?
<diogenes_> andrewebdev, maybe kwallet
<viktor> i want to encrypt certain existing folders in my home folder (e.g. ~/Documents). How best to do it? Simply make a vault, copy the contents to it and make the mount point into that folder..? or something else?
<diogenes_> viktor, you can do: sudo chown root /path/yourfolder && sudo chmod 000 /path/yourfolder
<diogenes_> and whenever you want to access it, you run: sudo chmod 777 /path/yourfolder
<viktor> diogenes_: they wouldn't be encrypted? if someone stole my computer they could still chown or chmod the files themselves...
<diogenes_> viktor, only if they know your root passowrd
<viktor> diogenes_: if they run a live OS on my computer or transfer my HDD in another computer, aren't they root?
<diogenes_> viktor, you can try it with a live session, i haven't tried it
<viktor> diogenes_: the solution you propose doesn't encrypt anything, it just denies access. if someone else got hold of the computer they could access the files i think
<diogenes_> yep, i know it's not encrypting anything but for the local home use that's quite a simple solution
<viktor> diogenes_: i guess that right. nut my concern is that i travel a lot and if someone would get hold of my computer they might access personal data
<viktor> *but
<diogenes_> viktor, then you would probably want to password protect your entire hard drive in bios
<diogenes_> but it's always better to keep the most important data in the cloud
<user|98159> Can anyone help with an install-from-USB problem, grub-efi-amd64-signed, hash sum mismatch?
<diogenes_> user|98159, ohhh last time i came across that error i gave up on it :) it only happened on kubuntu and maui
<user|98159> The syslog is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2fV7swZPXF/
<user|98159> The downloaded iso was verified against sha256 checksum.
<user|98159> Bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1768221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768221 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 18.04 USB install fails with Hash Sum mismatch, grub-efi-amd64-signed error" [Undecided,New]
<viktor> diogenes_: that would be the most safe solution. but the largest volume of my HDD actually isn't sensitive (music, videos,...), and that would slow down boot up unnecessarily. in previous ubuntu i solved the problem by encrypting the home folder and creating a different folder outside the home folder and making my user account the owner. but i don't have that option now. cloud is also not an option, i have to be without internet
<viktor> connection for long periods of time
<user|98159> Seems like there are lots of reports of the grub-efi-amd64-signed bug, but less (none?) of the hash sum mismatch syslog report
<viktor> i was thinking i could make "vault folders" and make their mount points ~/Documents and such. But i don't know if that might create problems...?
<viktor> user|98159: i might be cpt obvious here, but maybe the download went wrong? if EFI is a problem, is it really necessary to use EFI rather then legacy?
<user|98159> @viktor: iso was verified; could be the usb imaging was corrupted...
<user|98159> ok, I'll try burning another image
<user|98159> thanks
<lyr> Hi ! How can I set a new keymap (to us internationa;l so I can type accentuated char typing 'e ^e `a)
<Guest78260> Using 18.04 LTS, and there seems to be 2 issues. 1) A memory leak, plasmashell keeps increasing it's memory usage. I googled and previous causeshave been due to use of electron apps and global menus. I have both of those turned off. 2) KDE connect applet keeps crashing. It disconnects from my Android phone every few minutes
<Guest78260> Does anyone have an further ideas/solutions?
<diogenes_> Guest78260, for memory leak you could try disabling baloo and krunner and see if that helps
<Guest78260> I checked krunner's memory usgae. It is separate and constant. But plasmashell keeps on having increased usage. Filling up 70% of my 12GB Ram.
<Guest78260> usage*
<diogenes_> that's pretty insane memory usage
<lapaga> plasmashell is a steady 3.8% here
<Guest78260> Yep. That's the issue. And all of that just for plasmashell. krunner, kdeinit5 etc. have constant low usage
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest78260> Are you guys using the KDE version available with 18.04 by default, or any other backported version? (for those of you with low memory usage)
<lapaga> standard although in vbox
<Guest78260> I tested it in vbox before installing on a spare SSD, and then it was fine too. Can anyone else confirm the issues, and/or give fixes?
<IrcsomeBot> Krieger98 was added by: Krieger98
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> how can i upgrade form 17.10 to 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> ??
<genii> @krieger98 Have you tried sudo do-release-upgrade yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> @genii, i tried  distro upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> and dind't work
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> althoug let me try that
 * genii makes more coffee
 * vespertatia grabs a cup
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> *gags 'cause he almos drown jaja*
<genii> dist-upgrade doesn't bump *buntu versions up to next one, it just does it to the latest version of the one you're already running, along with major version bumps for apps
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> @genii, nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> it saysno new relese found
<nando_> ciao
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> @nando_, pronto?
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> haha
<genii> @krieger98 possibly Bionic has not been added to the stable releases which are available to upgrade to yet. Try with the -d switch, eg: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @genii, No it doesn't, not yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> its workin
<genii> @krieger98 If you've already done a dist-upgrade on your 17.10 and no PPAs which conflict with standard *buntu repositories you should be fine from here then.
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> @genii, no nothing form now
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> (Photo, 930x508) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jXesYH41/file_6357.jpg see
<genii> It will chug along for a while, depending on the speed of your system and the quality of your internet connection, and how busy the servers are
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> @genii, omg i have everything againt me lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> my internet speed is so slow lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> and my computer is just 2gb of ram
<genii> @krieger98 Time to go have a coffee, read the newspaper, etc etc then...
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> @genii, lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> it says it will take 2h
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4YsHeYEC/file_6358.webp
<lapaga> try a mirror
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> ow no no its my slow int connection
<IrcsomeBot> <Krieger98> is 1mb
<JMichaelX> i am attempting to install the proprietary nvidia driver in 18.04, and am running into this:
<JMichaelX> https://pastebin.com/0gC9ggeH
<JMichaelX> anyone have a suggestion?
<acheronuk> JMichaelX: you are trying to install the drivers from a ppa, and you are fetching the ones from that ppa that were build fir 16.04 xenial.
<acheronuk> that is quite likely to crash and burn
<acheronuk> switch the ppa to bionic, or remove it completely and use the driver from the bionic main archive
<andinit> Hello, does anybody faced the issue to stuck on loading page while entering correct password. It's happened after I changed my password. I have another user and I can log on with it, but with my old one i cannot, doesnt helped me ./Xauthorisation permission neither or xtrl alt f2 and startx as well. it stucks
<andinit> There is some issue probably because my drive to the stucked user is encrypted
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX,  open system settings in the kmenu and look for Driver Manager, it will recommend a driver for your gpu after a scan
<genii> andinit: If it does this for a while and then returns to the login screen, likely it's some issue of permission in the user's home directory ( perhaps something was run as root whil in that directory, etc)
<andinit> genii: it doesn't returns to the login screen. I have been waiting with hours and it's trying to enter to the startx, but nothing happened, just a black "X" shows under my user.
<JMichaelX> acheronuk: i encountered the same problem installing the nvidia driver, without the ppa
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: i also tried that (before installing the ppa). it did not work
<genii> andinit: That sounds more like you've got a different X desktop environment that's booting to by default now, something more simplistic that just gives you the old X and no frills
<TheFakeVIP> hi
<genii> andinit: Should check in the login screen what default session it's using
<andinit> genii: but with the other user it boots normally, only with my old one.
<genii> andinit: Firstly, as stated, check that plasma is the default session for the user it isn't currently working for
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, which gpu?
<TheFakeVIP> I'm blind and am looking to try out kde on either kubuntu or kde neon. WWas wondering if anyone knew where orca was pre-installed and working?
<TheFakeVIP> sorry, i mean if orca was pre-installed
<andinit> genii: how to check that?
<genii> andinit: On SDDM it's chosen by a dropdown on the left side, normally
<genii> Meh, work.
<JMichaelX> acheronuk: also, the ppa says 'bionic'
<andinit> genii:  yes, it's plasma the default login session
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: [#kubuntu] BluesKaj:
<andinit> genii:  I do not have another session than plasma
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: GF108 (GT440)
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, which driver did driver manager recommend ?0
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, it should have shown the nvidia-390 as recommended
<genii> andinit: I would suggest to switch to a tty with ctrl-alt-F1 or F2, and try logging in there with the affected user name.
<user|19836> hey
<user|19836> how can i update from 17.10 to 18.04
<andinit> I already tried
<andinit> genii:  doesn't work in ths way, I already tryied.
<user|19836> i used cl method
<user|19836> it is updating
<genii> andinit: When you try by tty, what message do you get,, if any?
<BluesKaj> user|19836, run sudo do-release-upgrade, and if that doesn't work , run sudo do-release-upgrade -d instead. Make sure you remove any ppas from /etc/apt/sources.list.d first.
<andinit> genii: I am loog in the /var/log Xorg.0.log
<andinit> genii: I am looking in the /var/log Xorg.0.log but there is nothing related
<genii> andinit: No, I mean, when you do the ctrl-alt-F# method to command line and try to log in as the user for which X is currently screwy, what happens?
<andinit> genii: it stucks into a black screen
<andinit> genii: nothing happened, couldnt boot startx
 * genii checks backscroll to see nwhere the misunderstanding begins
<andinit> genii: I found the following at ./xsessions-errors: kf5.kcoreaddons.desktopparser: Could not locate service type file kservicetypes5/kwin-script.desktop, tried ("/root/.local/share", "/usr/share", "/usr/local/share") and ":/kservicetypes5/kwin-script.desktop" QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 834, resource id: 50331652, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0 WARNING: Cannot find style "org.kde.desktop" - fal
<genii> andinit: When X is not working correctly, since it is not possible to enter X to fix X, the usual tactic is to use one of the other 6 TTYs which are available to use by command-line login to diagnose the issue. The other 6 TTY are available to enter from the TTY which is trying to use X by the key combination of CTRL and ALT and one of the F keys between 1 and 6, normally, all together.
 * genii goes to grab more coffee and a Tylenol
<genii> andinit: So if when you enter one of the other non-GUI TTYs and try to log in, either it should let you log in to the command-line as that user and put you in that directory which their home directory, or else give some message as to why it cannot
<andinit> genii: it found the root cause, it's all about the password i have changed. The landing page is trying to access encypted drive, and with the new password it cannot unlock it and it goes into a loop, stucking within the blue plasma logon page. After reverting the password it works, but now how to change the password and to boot into plasma without stucking on boot?
<andinit> genii: or how to change my password trough the terminal so that the encrypted drive to recognize it on boot next time?
<genii> andinit: Sorry, my lunch break has ended and work requires my attention now. But hopefully another helper will get around to assisting you, if you linger a while and repeat the issue every 5-10 minutes or so
<SzykCech> Is it possible to run programs/scripts from usb stick?!?
<SzykCech> I have faulty moniotor, so it will be usefull if I can store everything on usb stick...
<HimmelsYoshi> Can I install Kubuntu on a Raspberry pi 3?
<genii> The ARM port, yes
<genii> Although truthfully you'd probably want a different desktop than KDE on a pi
<HimmelsYoshi> genii Why?
<HimmelsYoshi> genii where do I get the ARM port?
<genii> HimmelsYoshi: Because resource-wise it consumes more than a desktop such as for instance LXDE/LXQt or XFCE
<genii> ...and then they leave before an answer can be given...
<andimit> Does anybody know a proper way of changing a password for encrypted drive on Kubuntu? Due to this I cannot startx as root, through terminal doesnt change the password neither... I am stucking in bootloop after I change my passwort and now i am able to log in only with user without administration permissions.
<andimit> genii: I did saw your reply because I still strugling with my issue, cannot change the passwort and now even cannot boot startx with root...
<andimit> the only way it works was through users management, but now I am not able to access other users due to lack of permissions to the only one user I can log into plasma. Is there a way to change the user though other command than sudo passwd?
<andimit> How can i change my system setting to be able to list other users through user manager?
<andimit> genii: do you have any idea abut my issue?
<valorie> andimit: you are probably going to have to chroot in
<valorie> from inside your system you have locked yourself out
<andimit> valorie: yes I have, do you have an idea how properly to change my passwd without stucking in such an issue?
<valorie> as I said, it can be done, but you will have to ssh or more probably chroot in
<valorie> google about how to do it using a liveUSB
<valorie> I've done it
<valorie> so it isn't that difficult, because I'm no expert
<andimit> I already have ssh. Does it mean though ssh i can change the passwd without issues?
<andimit> valorie: chroot doesn't felped me either. Still cannot boot plasma on all other users. The password issue still remains.
<comborico1611_> Did Kubuntu 18 get rid of 1 click navigation in Dolphin?
#kubuntu 2018-05-02
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @comborico1611_, Default naviagation was set to double-click for plasma in 18.04.  The thought was that people new to KDE would expect double click; tradition KDE users would know how to change the setting (Sys Settings -  input Devices - Mouse - Single click....)
<IrcsomeBot> Edwin Neil was added by: Edwin Neil
<IrcsomeBot> <Edwin Neil> Hi every one
<IrcsomeBot> <Edwin Neil> I installed Kubuntu 18.04 and instala privative controler for my broadcom WiFi. After restart my system don't start, it is frezze on backligth proces
<IrcsomeBot> <Edwin Neil> What can I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <Edwin Neil> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/h7i1pIph/file_6396.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Edwin Neil> Is there a Kubuntu support group in spanish?
<krytarik> I only know of the general #ubuntu-es on IRC (which would be fine in this case though), but it's not really active.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Uthayakumar C was added by: Uthayakumar C
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1040x780) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gjBER2RC/file_6399.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Wt I have do
<lordievader> Login and run the filesystem check manually.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> How to check filesystem
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I know little knowledge in linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Send step by step cmd
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Or mail (uk007.ece@gmail.com)
<lordievader> Did you login?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Yea
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Yes
<lordievader> Then run `fsck -f /dev/sda1` assuming here your root-fs is on the first partition of sda.
<lordievader> Adjust accordingly if it is not.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TaEAHWAY/file_6401.jpg Ok
<lordievader> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/f0bdFo3m/file_6403.jpg After restarting it's repeat again
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Help
<lordievader> Hmm, what  is all in `/etc/fstab`?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Not a directory
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Sry
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8SZ0J4p3/file_6405.jpg
<lordievader> Are all those UUID still present on your system?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> No
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I never know uuid
<lordievader> `sudo lsblk -o name,uuid` gives then name and uuid of each block device.
<Skreech> Hey peples!
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> lablk cmd not fount
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> @Uthayakumar C, I never no uuid
<lordievader> Are the UUID's from the fstab present in the output from `lsblk`?
<ArGGu^^_> Hello, how I can change password with encrypted home, so that KWallet still works?
<ArGGu^^_> When using encrypted home, the KWallet password is not the login password.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<enkeyz> hello guys: need some help - just installed kubuntu 18.04, after I maximize Chromium, I get these strange artifacts: https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=500754447173
<enkeyz> only happens with Chromium tho
<hateball> enkeyz: that site doesnt seem to work, use something like imgur instead
<hateball> !imgur
<hateball> :|
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<enkeyz> https://imgur.com/kpEGK1A
<enkeyz> done
<enkeyz> problem disappears if I turn of hardware accelaration, but then I get screen tearing in Chromium
<enkeyz> off*
<enkeyz> I'd appreciate any help
<enkeyz> nobody?
<hateball> wow, that looks broken indeed
<BluesKaj> enkeyz, try chrome instead
<hateball> enkeyz: you mean turn off hw accel in Chromium?
<hateball> enkeyz: iirc there is a bug in Chromium 65 that is fixed in 66 when it comes to GPU accel
<hateball> enkeyz: what gpu/driver are you using?
<enkeyz> rx 480/mesa 18.0.0
<enkeyz> I'll try out chromium beta then
<enkeyz> worth a try
<hateball> I have similar issues on my nvidia 1070 + nvidia blob
<enkeyz> looks like problem fixed
<enkeyz> thanks
<enkeyz> Version 67.0.3396.18
<enkeyz> ahhhh
<enkeyz> its back :(
<BluesKaj> enkeyz, like I said try chrome, it's flash version is much better
<BluesKaj> oops
<andimit> After changing my password plasma doesn't boot for this user, for the others works well. How can I fix this issue? Or to revert the old password? sudo paasswd doesnt change it at all it works only through user management, but with the other users I am not admin and the rest of the users are not visible... Please HELP!
<enkeyz> Hello guys, still have the problem with Chromium: https://imgur.com/kpEGK1A
<enkeyz> OS: Kubuntu 18.04 64bit, RX 480 8GB VGA, MESA 18.0.0 driver
<BluesKaj> enkeyz, like I said, try chrome, it's flash version is much better the chromium
<BluesKaj> the=than
<enkeyz> its the same, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> not quite
<hateball> Not sure what flash has to do with that, there is no flash on a static website
<enkeyz> btw I didn't have problem with 17.10
<BluesKaj> hateball, what?
<enkeyz> these artifacts looks like a gpu ram corruption to me tho
<enkeyz> maybe driver problem
<BluesKaj> which gpu?
<enkeyz> rx 480
<enkeyz> looks like this new version of mesa driver don't really play nice with Chromium's hardware acceleration
<enkeyz> thus causing these artifacts
<enkeyz> hm
<enkeyz> found a bug report: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105942
<enkeyz> finally
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 105942 in Drivers/Vulkan/radeon "Graphical artefacts after update to mesa 18.0.0-2" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<enkeyz> same problem with rx 480
<enkeyz> need to update my mesa looks like
<hateball> BluesKaj: Just what I said, a static html has no flash, so that shouldnt be the issue :)
<hateball> and it's for the entire browser, not the content inside it as you can see
<enkeyz> nvm guys
<hateball> anyhows, I also have some issues with chrome + gpu so
<enkeyz> updating my driver, and will be back
<BluesKaj> hateball, that depends on the website, some are still using old flash versions
<BluesKaj> html5 adoption still has a way to go with some webadmins
<hateball> That still does not effect the browser GUI itself
<BluesKaj> sez you
<hateball> enkeyz: any luck after updating?
<hateball> BluesKaj: I also happen to know that Google Search has no Flash on it, and that's what's show in the screenshot enkeyz provided
<enkeyz> not really
<diogenes_> flash is almost dead
<enkeyz> installed the newest version - 18.0.2 - same problem
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, i wish
<enkeyz> I'll send a bugreport to them, maybe they can help
<hateball> enkeyz: Suppose you could try going to chrome://flags and disabling gpu rendering, or maybe you had already done that
<hateball> enkeyz: just for the time being, I mean
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, it's a dead horse already, by 2020 adobe will kill it completely.
<hateball> enkeyz: is this on wayland or X btw?
<enkeyz> without hardware acceleration I don't get these artifacts, but screen tearing
<enkeyz> X
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, we can only hope
<enkeyz> I  reported the bug to Mesa devs: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106355
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 106355 in Mesa core "Strange artifacts when using Chromium with hardware acceleration" [Normal,New]
<IrcsomeBot> Johnnyftlopes was added by: Johnnyftlopes
<BluesKaj> enkeyz, good !
<enkeyz> since I bought rx 480 last year, I always have some problem with it on Linux
<BluesKaj> enkeyz, is that a 'fancy' gpu ?
<enkeyz> mid-range
<enkeyz> It's working perfectly for gaming on Windows, but in Linux... yeah
<hateball> enkeyz: for gaming stuff, there's #gamingonlinux where there are a number of people using AMD
<enkeyz> I only play on Windows
<hateball> enkeyz: just figured if you wanted to ask about more gaming focused stuff that's probably a better channel
<hateball> sadly it seems you need to be running mesa from ppa to get the most out of AMD, but from what I read there's a lot of progress so no wonder
<enkeyz> they will answer to my report in no time
<enkeyz> maybe they'll get an idea
<ca_cabot> what is the KDE 18.04 cli partition manager? it looks like gpart is not installed
<ca_cabot> i'm trying to delete a zfs partition from a previous install, but dont have (or want) zfs tools on this install
<IrcsomeBot> L. was added by: L.
<_Wens_> Hi all! how to import qupzilla settings to falkon after upgrade to kubuntu 18.04?
<user|84949> Hello. Can anybody give me an advice?😊 I've upgraded from kubuntu 17.10 to 18.04.... plasma (x-server) doesn't start... I've tried reinstalling Nvidia drivers. No result
<user|95690> Hello
<user|95690> How to reinstall xorg or x-server. The laptop Asus With Nvidia doesn't start x11 after upgrade from 17.10
<user|95690> Or where can I get fresh info about this issue
<user|95690> How are you getting on guys
<IrcsomeBot> DavidLucena was added by: DavidLucena
<IrcsomeBot> <DavidLucena> Hi, anyone knows why dolphin startup is so slow on kubuntu 18?
<valorie> !nomodeset | user|95690:
<ubottu> user|95690:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<valorie> maybe that will help?
<user|95690> Thanks a lot and good luck
<Guest27112> during installation on a UEFI-enabled machine it says i have to disable secure boot for third-party driver installation.  All well and good and I understand the technical reasons why, but what is the security key it asks to set? I can't find any information answering that.
<diogenes_> broadcom-wl driver?
<Guest27112> diogenes_: me? or responding to someone earlier?  On the livedisk right now, didn't log into my bouncer so don't have the backlog here
<diogenes_> Guest27112, yes, i was asking you
<diogenes_> is it bcmwl?
<Guest27112> not sure; nvidia for certain.  It's not really a driver-specific question, though.  It's the broader "what is this passphrase I'm setting used for? what does it have to do with secure boot?"
<Guest27112> diogenes_: https://i.imgur.com/GmeZzYv.png
<diogenes_> secure boot has caused a lot more issues not allowing to load some proprietary drivers
<Guest27112> i'm aware of the potential complications on the technical side; my query is specific to the key it asks to set in the installer (screenshot above)
<diogenes_> judging by the screenshot i can tell that it's about that proprietary driver for your wireless card and it's closed source so i don't know if you could find out what and how it does since it's proprietary closed source
<Guest27112> you can't actually glean that from the screenshot, because it could be any third-party driver that modifies code monitored by secure boot, not just a wNIC; that still doesn't address what the heck that key it asks to create is, or what it's used for...
<diogenes_> Guest27112, i can bet it's that one, if you wanna test it, then go ahead without third-party installation and after the installation open the driver manager and you will see what driver is that
<Guest27112> diogenes_: that's an assumption based on probability; yes, wNIC driver is the most common, but there's nothing in that shot that points to that over any other driver.  Regardless, it still doesn't address the actual question...
<diogenes_> but the question kinda doesn't make sense since all is assumption and we don't even know which driver asks for secure boot off
<diogenes_> that's why proceed without 3rd party drivers and you can figure that out later
<Guest27112> it doesn't matter which driver asks; the question isn't "why does it want me to turn secure boot off" the question is "WTF is the key it asks me to set as part of disabling secure boot? what is it used for?"
<diogenes_> i use a different distro that's why i have no clue what key it asks for
<Guest27112> diogenes_: got this from #ubuntu http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot it looks to be a workaround to allow approving a changed binary for future boots, allowing you to have secure boot enabled without the headache of adding trusted keys and signing them yourself
<Guest27112> diogenes_: waiting on further clarification over there to make sure i'm understanding it right
<Guest27112> diogenes_: what it's for is better explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot#MOK_generation_and_signing_process RE: what the key the installer asks to set when disabling secure boot is.  It allows keeping secure boot enabled, and part of the install process for relevant modules signs them and has you create a new one to update it when you install updates.
<kubuntu_> I am new to Linux and trying to install Kubuntu 18.04 and can't get Grub to install.
 * MI_Noob I am new to Linux and having issues getting Grub to install
<diogenes_> MI_Noob, which is?
 * MI_Noob it hangs on install I have run boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bwBHzJ5bfw/
 * MI_Noob just not sure where to go next I have spend the last 12 hours trying to get it to install
<diogenes_> 18.04?
 * MI_Noob yes
<diogenes_> does 16.04 installs well?
 * MI_Noob never tried this is all new to me
<diogenes_> it hangs with any error?
<Guest27112> installer no longer prompts to encrypt home? O.o
#kubuntu 2018-05-03
<ArGGu^^> Hello, does anybody know how to change password with encrypted home so that the KWallet works?
<ArGGu^^> As the password is not login password when using encrypted home.
<valorie> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<valorie> ArGGu^^: that *might* cover it
<ArGGu^^> valorie Thanks, but unfortunately there is nothing related to KWallet
<valorie> right, because only Kubuntu uses it
<valorie> #kde might be better for that aspect
<valorie> I don't know much about kwallet because it always Just Works for me
<ArGGu^^> I think this is Kubuntu only thing, because pam-kwallet uses login password to open the Kwallet. But it is different when using encrypted home that Ubuntu and it variants support.
<valorie> well, it isn
<valorie> t working in Kubuntu in 18.04
<valorie> we removed the option in the installer because it was *not* working
<valorie> maybe it worked before, I don't know
<ArGGu^^> Well it works on 17.04 and 17.10
<ArGGu^^> Have not yet tried 18.04
<ArGGu^^> But the problem is when changing password
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and I don't know
<valorie> :(
<ArGGu^^> The encrypted home still works after changing password, but not KWallet.
<ArGGu^^> Or I mean it does not open KWallet on the login.
<ArGGu^^> But the real mystery is what is the password on KWallet by default when using encrypted home. As it is not the login password or the encryption key.
<valorie> which is why I suggested #kde
<valorie> or even filing a bug report on bugs.kde.org
<ArGGu^^> Well I will ask there if they would know
<valorie> ArGGu^^: best in Euro-working hours
<lordievader> Good morning
<nxiss7> hello
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nepenthe187> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi nepenthe187
<mkokorev> hello can you help me with 3 monitors in KDE?
<thatmuppit> hi peeps
<thatmuppit> on a fresh install, but can't find the "Night Color" function I've tracked down online that should be in this release. Can confirm?
<thatmuppit_> hi hi
<thatmuppit_> fresh setup of bionic
<thatmuppit_> looking for the "Night Color" feature that should be present
<thatmuppit_> unsure if running Wayland here - just running a stock box
<BluesKaj> that would be X11
<acheronuk> thatmuppit_: not a feature available in a X session
<thatmuppit_> so KDE/Kubuntu still on X11? I was under impression wayland was default on ubuntu for a while (since unity?)
<BluesKaj> he's crossposting in #ubuntu too
<BluesKaj> err #kde
<acheronuk> thatmuppit_: X11 is default on ubuntu and kubuntu in 18.04.
<acheronuk> wayland was tried for ubuntu 17.10, but they switched back for the LTS for maximum stability
<dubis22> What meaning org.kde.pim.imapresource: Expunge failed in akonadi console
<dubis22> kmail is not working well since upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 may I've help
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> @thatmuppit as far as I know there is no night mode in KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> I always intalling redshift and plasma widget for gim
<irishman2020> Anyone else checking out 18.04? I installed Kubuntu 18.04, and I'm less than impressed with it. I was running 17.10 Kubuntu, and having little issues, and after installing a fresh copy my system wouldn't boot... it kept locking up when starting services (different services everytime). I installed a fresh copy, and multiple things that were working in 17.10, are now not working in 18.04. Examples:
<irishman2020> I had a quad monitor setup, with nvidia 1050ti gfx card, and it now wont display all four monitors, only 3. as soon as I connect the last monitor, the entire 4 screens blank out. I even installed the latest nvidia drivers...
<irishman2020> grated, I have 2x 4k and 2x 1080p monitors, but i should be able to handle that.
<irishman2020> Hmm just tried 18.04 with standard ubuntu live, tried installing the nvidia-drivers-390 and its still not working properly, killed ubuntu with 3 monitors...
<irishman2020> gnomeshell crashed
<BluesKaj> irishman2020, if you're using ghnome then you should take your issues to #ubuntu chat , this Kubuntu( KDE/plasma) support
<BluesKaj> gnome
<irishman2020> Please read my earlier post stating that I tried kubuntu 18.04 first, then I testing with the ubuntu gnome live cd to validate that it was not a KDE plasma issue
<BluesKaj> makes no difference
<irishman2020> Ooook. I'll let it go. The original issue still stands, 18.04 kde/plasma crashes with nvidia-drivers-390, and 4 monitors (2x 4k, 2x 1080p
<irishman2020> neauveu drivers didnt work either
<BluesKaj> irishman2020, you'll probly have more luck since #ubuntu is a much larger chat
<irishman2020> Ya, I think I'll need to take it to Xserver eventually.
<irishman2020> rolling back to 16.04 for now... no time to wait for resolutions...
<irishman2020> I'll do my testing with livecds
<EvilRoey> hey does anyone here use EyeWitness? I'm getting the following error running it on my Kubuntu box: [*] RDP libraries not found. / [*] Please run the script in the setup directory! <-- note, I did this already though..
<irishman2020> isn't that designed for kali?
<irishman2020> evilroey: https://github.com/ChrisTruncer/EyeWitness/issues/239
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I did pip install rdpy, and now it works.
<EvilRoey> thank you for that, irishman2020
<irishman2020> no problem
<EvilRoey> yeah, I just.. can't stand gnome
<irishman2020> << same. they offer kali in kde now
<EvilRoey> ok
<irishman2020> but still... gnome > unity
<EvilRoey> irishman2020: thanks for that
<EvilRoey> hey hey now, we're in #kubuntu for a reason :)
<EvilRoey> irishman2020: and thank you for that web page
<EvilRoey> I was looking for just that kind of error report and responses by others for how to reoslve it
<irishman2020> anyone used rabbitvcs with dolpin?
<jordanthetoyboy> Bonsoir
<chcknrub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpKR4LZUsh4
#kubuntu 2018-05-04
<siva> I need some help. I am on Kubuntu 18.04 and I can't use k3b to burn to a cd. Apperantly it needs to be aded to the group cdrom
<siva> https://i.imgur.com/Yo0JBBg.png
<vikas> hey
<d-fish> The kleopatra gui won't start. I can see a session running with "ps aux", but when I launch kleopatra no gui opens
<d-fish> I killed the service and the gui opend when I re-ran kleopatra
<nlsthzn> is there an official KDE application that handles xmpp (is kopete still a thing)?
<nlsthzn> I could just install pidgin but gtk :p
<valorie> kopete is still a thing, yes
<valorie> unfortunately telepathy isn't supported any more, but kopete is still alive
<nlsthzn> interesting as telepathy was supposed to be the replacement for kopete (from what I can gather online)
<nlsthzn> thanks for the info valorie
<valorie> it was, yes
<valorie> part of the problem was that platforms kept closing their APIs
<valorie> kopete has old deprecated ones that still work!
<nlsthzn> Hmmm... what would be used if I simply added the jabber info to the online accounts in settings (I am @ work and away from my system at present)... perhaps I should just try it :D
<kbroulik> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393827 anyone aware of this? looks like a packaging issue
<ubottu> KDE bug 393827 in general "Crash when searching an app in main menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> kbroulik: I can't reproduce
<valorie> and this is an upgraded install too
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> kbroulik: I commented on teh br
<valorie> morning, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey valorie
<kbroulik> valorie: thanks
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<valorie> thanks for bringing it to our attention, kbroulik
<kbroulik> np :)
<valorie> lordievader: it has been a great day (my bday)
<valorie> now winding down
<lordievader> Oh. Congratulations!
<valorie> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> @valorie, Many more happy returns of the day
<valorie> thank you, @Uthayakumar C
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I need best E-learning sites to learn Linux
<lordievader> The best way to learn Linux is to do. Break stuff, fix them again, repeat 😉
<valorie> lordievader is totally right
<valorie> break stuff and fix it
<nlsthzn> happy b-day valorie, hope it was a great day and the start of an amazing year
<valorie> thank you, nlsthzn
<six86> Hello. I upgraded from 17.10 on my home PC yesterday without problems. Now I wanted to do th same on my notebook. I have a bunch of "unmet dependencies now. "apt --fix-broken install" ends in an error. See pastes: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dz4dTRtQFf/ and https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C5rsmvpxd2/
<acheronuk> six86: did not see that in any of the test upgrades I did, but it's one of thsoe things you might only hit if apt installs things in a slightly odd order
<acheronuk> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<acheronuk> sudo dpkg --force-all -i libkf5mailtransport-data_17.12.3-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<acheronuk> ^^^ should work around it until we can fix the package interrelations
<six86> acheronuk: wow, thanks that worked with "sudo apt --fix-broken install". Now the system is happily installing stuff with dist-upgrade. Thank you very much!
<w0lf> hello all
<w0lf> I have two graphic cards
<w0lf> intel and ati
<w0lf> when I try to start the app with DRI_PRIME=2 fgfs --launcher
<w0lf> it doesnt show me that its running with ati card
<w0lf> I have tested it on Linux mint earlier and it used to work but not working on Kubuntu
<w0lf> any pointers
<drop_> I am having trouble with Nvdida
<drop_> 17.10 worked are you on 18.04?
<drop_> they changed to mur / systemd in 18.04 i bleive
<drop_> sketch
<lordievader> w0lf: Shouldn't that be `DRI_PRIME=1 ...`?
<lordievader> w0lf: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME#PRIME_GPU_offloading
<w0lf> lordievader, yes it worked with 1
<w0lf> lordievader, thank you
 * drop_ looks at  RaghuramE
 * drop_ dissapears
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nlsthzn> o/
<IrcsomeBot> katnip1 was added by: katnip1
<necrosoul> привет всем
<necrosoul> hello guyz
<necrosoul> heeey
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Hi! I found this yesterday. Maybe interesting for a lot of people here: … https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-beaver.html
<o_a> Hello, all. I just updated to Kubuntu 18.04 and I'm running Plasma on Wayland. It's all working fine except that dead keys somehow are activating krunner. Can anyone confirm this?
<o_a> Also, screen rotation is not working properly either
<o_a> You can rotate the screen upside down, but that's it
<ahoenig> on ubuntu 16.04, qtbase5-dev installs QtWidgets/QApplication, but kdelibs5-dev has kapplication.h which looks for QtGui/QApplication.  Seems like kdelibs5-dev is trying to use Qt4?  Am I installing the right versions of the dev packages?
<SzykCech> ahoenig: Why do you think it is trying to use Qt4?!? QGui/QApplication is perfectly valid for Qt5
<ahoenig> as I understand it, QApplication was in QtGui/ in qt4 and moved to QtWidgets/ in qt5?
<SzykCech> One minute - I will check it...
<ahoenig> that's the problem I'm having, including kapplication.h fails because it has #include <QtGui/QApplication> but none of the qt5 packages on xenial have this file in that directory
<ahoenig> the libqt4-dev package has that file there though
<SzykCech> Acording to the documentaion on their website QApplication is belong to widgets module...
<ahoenig> so then it is a bug that kdelibs5-dev tries to include <QtGui/QApplication>?
<SzykCech> ahoening: I am not sure whether Qt dev package is shiped with Ubuntu.
<SzykCech> No. This is not bug. packages are stored in different directories and have diffent names in pro/qmake files
<ca-on-adam> be back in an hour or two!
<SzykCech> For now I am on Kubuntu and in order to compile my Qt programs I install Qt from their online installer - because I was unable to find Qt dev package in repository.
<SzykCech> But I am not sure if it exists or not.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> where can I find the .desktop files used by KDE Application Launcher ?
<ahoenig> SzykCech the kde-devel channel pointed out that kdelibs5-dev accidentally got a version bump.  It is actually libs for kde4 and links to qt4.  Thanks for the help.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh, /usr/share/applications :)
<ohallot_> An issue I get since 17.10: Takes one minute between authetication and start of KDE desktop, in all my system end-users. PLain black screen, no disk acitivty. Seems the session is wating for a timeout, which I wasn't able so far to detect. Hints appreciated
<smbsh> hi everyone
<smbsh> im really struggling
<smbsh> i cant get a damn simple samba folder share working on kubuntu 18.04. i installed samba and try to share a folder withing dolphin...folder does nt get shared and settings for that folder resets them self
#kubuntu 2018-05-05
<MichaelP> Is there any reason google chrome dev is the slowest app on 18.04. about a minute to open ? about 2 minutes for google or what ever site to load...
<siva> Hello
<node1> Hello guys
<node1> Today I installed Ubuntu 17.10 on my computer, and since then I'm trying to install DropBox.
<node1> I was able to install the nautilus-dropbox ($ sudo apt install nautilus-dropbox), but when I run it, I get the following message:
<node1> "Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers. Maybe your internet connection is down, or you need to set your http_proxy environment variable.URL that failed to download: https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64Error: None"I don't know what to do now. Is someone facing the same problem?
<node1> Thanks!!
<Simonious_> halp.. fresh clean install of 18.04 downloaded today.. want to run Minecraft, have the jar, grabbed java..  and fail.  Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> Simonious_: this isn't a Kubuntu issue IMO, but an issue with the new handling of java in Ubuntu now
<valorie> I suggest asking in #ubuntu
<valorie> much larger channel too
 * Simonious_ nods
<Simonious_> ok, ty
<schnoodles> Hey everyone. Not sure the best thing to do. I had 17.10 installed originally then did the upgrade today. Then when it restarted it gets the kubuntu logo but then black screens. I can get into a terminal (F5) but dmesg doesnt really give me anything. I dont even get to the login screen. Anyone know the best way to see what could be the error ?
<kab0m> Hi at all
<kab0m> I have a really bugging problem with sharing samba folders in 18.04. i installed samba via console, went to dolphin right clicked and shared via share tab, but the settings i put for the ownership gets reset after closing the dialog and nothing gets shared :/ des anyone else have this problem or know what to do?
<Mattis> hi
<Mattis> w
<Mattis> w
<Mattis> w
<kab0m> hi
<Mattis> Kann jemand deusch?
<Mattis> Can here german
<Mattis> k
<DerNeue> HALLO
<KUBUNTUSERVER> Hi
<KUBUNTUSERVER> Hi
<KUBUNTUSERVER> HI
<KUBUNTUSERVER> HI
<KUBUNTUSERVER> ban
<KUBUNTUSERVER> me
<KUBUNTUSERVER> Hey
<KUBUNTUSERVER> thanks
<KUBUNTUSERVER> Thats funny
<KUBUNTUSERVER> das war lustig
<th1nkf4st> heya there, im having an issue which my wifi password and i got bluetooth disabled, but every time i reboot those changes get erased. im on kubuntu 16.04 does it have anything to do with .profile settings ?! and wifi password is anything to do with kdewallet ?
<th1nkf4st> ive have kdewallet disabled
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<th1nkf4st> heya, im on kubuntu 16.04.4 and i've got this issue, i connect to my wifi network but on reboot or if i restart network-manager wifi settings get lost, no password no dns servers ... cant find a similar issue on google and setting up wpa_supplicant everytime i want to save network settings shouldnt be the way i believe
<Torge> Hi There, I wonder. I am on Kubuntu 17.10 with Backports. And I would love to update to 18.04.  But it says in the guide that it may take a few days before it becomes available. Good. But it also says that "If I know it is available but the system does not offer it, run command X" If I run command X, the upgrade program fires and shows the release modes. So is it now available or not?
<Torge> *notes
<Torge> And if a safe/recommended upgrade path is not available yet. Any idea how long it will take? 9 days is already more than a few days in my world ;-D
<Torge> Can't wait to get my system up to date :-)
<Torge> Anyone? Is it officially supported now to upgrade 17.10 => 18.04?
<nlsthzn> It should be?
<nlsthzn> never heard of it not being available directly after the release
<nlsthzn> I have heard that LTS to LTS release they like to wait for the first point release
<nlsthzn> but that isn't your case
<nlsthzn> Torge: ^^
<Torge> From: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-has-been-released/
<Torge> Note: Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04’s release. Upgrades from 16.04 LTS may not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<Torge> And my system until now kept silent on this upgrade.
<nlsthzn> interesting, wonder if it is just a kubuntu thing?
<Torge> But running: kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"     Opens the upgrade tool just fine.
<Torge> So I am now wondering. Did I just miss the notification? Or should I still wait?
<nlsthzn> I guess wait for someone with a definite answer...
<Torge> Ok. Will, do. Am right back, have to restart my PC.
<Torge> Back
<acheronuk> Torge: if it still wasn't available yet, the upgrade tool would not work ;)
<nlsthzn> Torge: regardless of when you go for the upgrade... backup backup backup
<Torge> That is what I wanted to know. Because it might be available for those who feel lucky, want to test.
<kab0m> I have a really bugging problem with sharing samba folders in kubuntu 18.04. i installed samba via console, went to dolphin right clicked and shared via share tab, but the settings i put for the ownership gets reset after closing the dialog and nothing gets shared :/ des anyone else have this problem or know what to do?
<Torge> And yes, backups are always mandatory. But I really do not want to get through a restore precess if it can be avoided ;-)
<Torge> So acheronuk, is your comment coming from knowledge or is it  judgment call? Because this tool came down on the same day as the 18.04 release.
<Torge> making the warning on their page misleading.
<acheronuk> of course the tool would be there on the day of the release. it just won't start an upgrade when run until the Ubuntu release team switch on upgrades. they have now changes the online meta to allow upgrades, but at the time of release it was unknown how many days after release that might happen. they decide when they think it's reasonably safe to let those happen
<Torge> Ok thanks for clarifying. I'll give it a go then, after I figured out how I switch back from lightdm to sddm again..
<Torge> brb - restart
<rodolfo> HOLA
<rodolfo> Hi
<rodolfo> Is Richard Stallman here?
<rodolfo> nope?
<Torge> Hmm, sddm still has the bug on my system that it freezes if I do not log in within a second after reboot :-/ Hope 18.04 has a fix for it.
<Torge> Ok, here goes nothing. Upgrade running. Fingers Crossed :-)
<Torge> Hmm, just told me, that some 3rd party repositories were deactivated and that I need to reactivate afterwards. but they did not tell me wich ones :-/
<Torge> 2160+ Package updates, 1.8Gm holy moly. But why does it say it will deinstall synergy?? This is a 3rd party tool that I installed. Strange.
<userLap> Hi
<userLap> Hola?
<Torge> Lol, my toddler did press the powerbutton on my pc at the worst moment and logged me out of the upgrading session... This is gonna suck... x_x
<acheronuk> ouch!
<Torge> So should I run dpkg --configure -a now? then restart the tool? Pray to linus? argh
<Torge> Ok, restartin the tool does not work. So I will have to do apt full-upgrade and hope the best. My other accoutn already has the dark breeze theme :-)
<Torge> Ok, lets see if this restarts or if my weekend consists of reinstalling... brb - hopefully.
<Torge> It lives. Unfotunately the sddm bug also survived. So I will have to switch to lightdm again :-/
<Torge> Anyway, thax for the help.
<Simonious_> Fresh install 18.04 yesterday..  I want to get minecraft running, java version is oracle 10.0.1, java -jar Minecraft.jar gives Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma
<Simonious_> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<Simonious_> 10 times and then fails out
<Torge> @Simonious seems like your system/java is missing some root sertificates. Did you try updating your system?
<Torge> *certificates
<Torge> ah sorry. you said fresh install
<Simonious_> yes, but I may have missed something
<Torge> Did you see this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6784463/error-trustanchors-parameter-must-be-non-empty?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<Torge> there is also an answer specifically targeted twards 18.04, the second one with 14 upvotes
<Simonious_> looking
<Simonious_> hmm, that 18.04 answer is on the right track
<Simonious_> okay, that seems to work for vanilla
<Simonious_> trying the FTB jar
<Simonious_> odd, FTB claims to need java 8
<Simonious_> (not later)
<Torge> Normally java is always backwords compatible
<Simonious_> yeah.. odd
<Torge> Well, good luck. Gotta reboot again.
<Simonious_> yeah.. ugh
<Simonious_> @slhttps://askubuntu.com/questions/74345/how-do-i-bypass-ignore-the-gpg-signature-checks-of-apt I think I found the rest of what I needed here
<Simonious_> dang, guess not
<oerheks> try something like sudo update-ca-certificates or sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates, or maybe you are missing something >  info ca-certificates-java
<oerheks> <ubottu> ca-certificates-java (source: ca-certificates-java): Common CA certificates (JKS keystore). In component main, is optional. Version 20170930 (artful), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<BionicMac> Anyone know of a nextcloud-dolphin setup that will let you right-click on any file (not ust the files in my Nextcloud-cientsync-folder) in Dolphin and have Nextcloud-Actions, such as "Upload to Nextcloud" ? I already have the package "nextcloud-client-dolphin" installed and that just gives sync-status-icons on your files/dirs in your Nextcloud Sync folder. ?
<tnss> hello
<tnss> Is anyone getting the 18.04 LTS upgrade from 17.10 yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> wich you choose ktorrent or qbittorrent
<krytarik> tnss: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release - so should work by now.
#kubuntu 2018-05-06
<valorie> BionicMac: I think people are working on nextcloud integration, but I dunno if it is finished
<valorie> should be possible, because the gdocs kio works really well
<Lucifer_arma> tnss: I've already upgraded one machine, and am working on the second one right now
<instoogentall> snaps not using the selected cursor theme is a known problem? does it happen on all DE's?
<tnss> i have had it before in every DE when using the Discord snap
<tnss> except (at times) GNOME
<schnoodles> What is the best way to reset monitors before you even log in? Unfortunately I get a black screen on my monitor but if i use hdmi i get the correct screen. I cant login though so I need to set display from cli before logging in.
<IrcsomeBot> Tony.U. Johnny was added by: Tony.U. Johnny
<schnoodles> join #sddm
<valorie> if you click it, at least in konversation, it will join ya
<IrcsomeBot> Stranger_A was added by: Stranger_A
<kubast2> Yo ,how can I slow down "circle" animation that shows up during compression/copying and login
<kubast2> seems like it causes my plasmashell to use an entire cpu core
<kubast2> instead of the chill 5%
<not_found> I believe the animation is showing that your system is busy... not the animation making your system busy
<kubast2> yeah ,but the animation is executing a lot faster than it should be :think:
<not_found> hmmm... made any changes to desktop animation speeds etc. in settings?
<kubast2> animation speed in the middle ,scale method crisp ,backend opengl 3.1
<not_found> better wait for someone who actually knows something to show up
<Guest87518> I am trying to install Spotify on Kubuntu but I can't find it in the software store. I was able to find it on Ubuntu. How do I install spotify on Kubuntu?
<rohdef> Guest87518: go to www.spotify.com download the deb file and install that
<Guest87518> How come I am unable to find Spotify in the software store?
<rohdef> Guest87518: dunno, never used it xD
<otomo> Hi, somebody knows if the update of 17.10 to 18.04 it's coming soon?
<diogenes_> otomo, it's on the way :)
<otomo> thanks diogenes
<otomo> sorry for be so impatient, I have chronical versionitis
<otomo> :D
<acheronuk> otomo: it is available. see for manually triggering it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<otomo> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE" doesn't work as I was told it was not ready yet for 17.10, and I don't want to force it, so I will wait
<diogenes_> do-release-upgrade -m or do-release-upgrade -d
<acheronuk> otomo: it does work
<otomo> it's not better to wait for 18.04.1 as it is advised for 16.04?
<otomo> acheronuk: the one that wrote before didn't work yet, I will try diogenes options if you recommend me to update right now (if it is stable and safe)
<acheronuk> otomo: it DOES work. just tested it, and I know the updates were switched on by the Ubuntu release team
<acheronuk> as for waiting, doing that for a while will only result in more upgrade bugs being fixed as time goes on
<acheronuk> so it's your choice, bearing in mind that 18.04.1 will be out on or just after 17.10 end of life date
<viktor> i installed 18.04 recently, am new to kubuntu. I can't find any preinstalled backup utility. is it not included?
<viktor> should i just install deja dup?
<diogenes_> good app ^^^
<otomo> if too much time them, I will try to upgrade with do-release-upgrade -m or do-release-upgrade -d tomorrow them
<krise> how can i install Startup disk creator via terminal ?
<acheronuk> krise: sudo apt install usb-creator-gtk
<acheronuk> I would suggest using the gtk front end, as the Qt one has been known to have issues for some people
<krise> thanks acheronuk, i have some problem here  - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pXKbCbnDcz/
<acheronuk> krise: you are on 16.10 from that paste, which reached end of life a while back. so the repo urls got archived
<acheronuk> krise: so in /etc/apt/source.list you need to replace all 'ee.archive.ubuntu.com' with 'old-releases.ubuntu.com'
<acheronuk> then 'apt update'
<kab0m> How do i change settings like color depth or keyboard layout in KRDC when connecting via VNC?
<krise> thanks again acheronuk
<krise> ok, i made live usb but it wont load on startup,
<diogenes_> krise, try rosaimagewriter
<vespertatia> Hello, I'd like to ask if there's any solution to the problem where title bars keep on disappearing? One of my machine uses kubuntu 18.04. I am using OpenGL 3.1 as rendering backend. I'm also using proprietary NVIDIA driver, option provided by driver manager.
<nlsthzn-also> I've not had the toolbar issue but I'm still using the default OpenGL 2.x
<nlsthzn-also> which makes me wonder, what is the difference and when should which openGL be used?!
<nlsthzn-also> O Google, Google, wherefore art thou Google?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ilias> hi all. could you please advise me about system requirements of 18.04 ?
<BluesKaj> ilias, better still, tell us what your pc specs are and we can advise you
<ilias> BluesKaj: Desktop: Intel Core2Duo 2.40GHz, 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD, Nvidia GeForce. I am running Xubuntu smoothly. Laptop: Intel N2840/4GB/1TB . I am running Xubuntu very smoothly.
<BluesKaj> ilias, Kubuntu will run fast and well on 2GB Ram as long there aren't too many apps open at once. The rest of the specs are fine too.
<ilias> I supposed as long there arent't too many tabs open at once @web browser too.
<luc4> Hello! From now and then in my kubuntu virtual machines it seems that network manager fails to bring up the etherent device. Any idea how to fx that?
<kab0m> Is there any way i can disable the "screen edges" aka "hot corners" feature via a terminal-command in KDE/Kubuntu?
<krise> im tryng to burn iso image to dvd-r with k3b and i get this error message https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sG7nNqZSZ2/
<xct-futurepast> chat test
<nlsthzn-also> fail
<nlsthzn-also> :p
<nlsthzn-also> I go home bye...
<obert> hi I don't remember how to check if kubuntu 18 is out
<obert> and how to download it if available
<BluesKaj> !bionic |
<ubottu> : Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<BluesKaj> obert,^
<xct-futurepast> disconnect
<obert> ty BluesKaj
<krise> Im tryng to burn iso file to dvd-r and K3B gives me error messamges- OPC failed.Please try writing speed 1x and Fatal error at startup: input/output error
<krise> how can i fix it
<valorie> krise: can you try `sudo apt install --reinstall k3b`
<valorie> and see if something got corrupted or so
<valorie> however, that sounds like possible problems with your dvd drive
<valorie> so you might open it and spray it with some canned air?
#kubuntu 2019-04-29
<user|16545> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<viewer|12> hello, i have installed kubuntu 19.04 using lvm for partitioning; the question is why the system shows the boot loader menu although kubunti is the only OS installed
<IrcsomeBot> userr331 was added by: userr331
<R13ose> How do I create a second desktop?
<IrcsomeBot> RussellArtyom335 was added by: RussellArtyom335
<IrcsomeBot> <RussellArtyom335> Fwd from Testnet-Launch: 🚀 Hello! Good News! … 🚀 We have opened Dex-Platfrom! … 🚀 To celebrate the Binance DEX, we have committed a total of 5000 Bitcoin & 20000 Ethereum to give away to our fans worldwide. … ✅ Participate https://testnet-platforms.com … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/LU4tOFKj3cdTtLo2F4vC8Q
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> System Settings->Workspace->Virtual Desktops
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> the rows setting determines the configuration in your desktop Pager (default on Task Bar)
<keithzg> Well shucks; I finally got around to rebooting since similarly finally enabling and installing from the backports PPA on my 18.04 LTS install here at work, and everything's borked now
<keithzg> No system tray, no search results in the launcher or KRunner, right-clicking on the desktop does nothing----and probablyk other things I haven't noticed yet.
<keithzg> (Among the things I hadn't noticed *until* now, apparently Freenode kicked my Matrix user out of this channel, and damned if I can convince it to let me back in, hah)
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> FYI - after I removed the /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/02-allow-colord.conf file, not only does Discover work fine, but gparted does as well (issue posted a couple of days ago here)
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> profile issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> never run into that before...
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> work machine may have sso or other auth, so maybe not possible, but would be my first check
 * keithzg is honestly just going to try purging the backports PPA first :P
<keithzg> Everything worked fine until installing the backports PPA, so. Not like I desperately need the latest KDE packages on this machine, really.
<keithzg> Does plasma still log to a file somewhere? I can't seem to find one.
 * keithzg is just gonna go with Plan A, ppa-purge
<keithzg> Yep, that solved everything.
<valorie> keithzg: ppa-purge is the reason I feel that using backports is safe -- you have an out if it doesn't work
<keithzg> valorie: Yeah, quite fair, it's a nice get-out-of-jail-free card :)
<valorie> I've tried a few PPAs where it saved my install, yeah
<Katnip> snap and flatpak has helped too
#kubuntu 2019-04-30
<valorie> Katnip: yes, they are nice for testing apps
<Scottbert> Okay does ANYONE know how to enable KMS with Nvidia's drivers?
<IrcsomeBot> sagarbambhaniya was added by: sagarbambhaniya
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <sagarbambhaniya> https://youtu.be/A42NLMjG05k … Please like and subscribe please
<jackcy> Greetings community. Request for support: I want to upgrade/install Kubuntu 18.10 to 19.04 on my Asus zenbook 14 (new kernel for sound issue fix). Problem is that booting only works approximately one out of 15 times (live usb stick too, only with luck and nomoedset option). As screen freezes at stage loading initial ramdisk I do not have logs or anythind. There are other Asus users with same problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/
<jackcy> 1136264/ubuntu-19-04-stuck-on-boot. AFAIK there was also a intel bug with HP devices that was fixed for final release. Any recommendations? thank you in advance.
<BluesKaj> jackcy, you didn't indicate clearly if the OS is already installed or the problem occurs when booting the usb stick
<jackcy> thank you. This happens in all three constellations. After upgrading the restart does not work. Booting with live usb stick only works with boot option nomodeset and notevery time. I also managed to install 19.04 but here also boot sequence freezes with loading initial ramdisk. After several boot attempts I was able to boot into GUI but next boot its stuck again. Meanwhile I reinstalled 18.10.
<BluesKaj> jackcy, check your firmware/uefi/bios settings, perhaps secure boot is not enabled and that can cause problems at boot not allowing nomodeset to apply.
<jackcy> OK, I'll try that. Thank you for the hint
<BluesKaj> and in other cases the reverse is true, disabling secure boot might help too, it's a coin toss with the firmware setting on some machines
<jackcy> then i check for a firmware upgrade as well :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<Newfangled> Trying Kubuntu for the first time in years. Love the polish of the UI!
<Newfangled> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.15.4 on Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) powered by Linux 5.0.0-13-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz at 953-1214/3200 MHz, RAM: 3440/3821 MB, Storage: 8/686 GB, 175 procs, 1.2h up
<nikita> hi
<nikita__> l
<nikita__> hi
<nikita__> who are here&
<nikita__> ?
<nikita__> fuc
<BluesKaj> nikita__, do you have a kubuntu support question?
#kubuntu 2019-05-01
<user|5410> could anyone please help me get akonadi working? I know this has to be a known issue, I just can't seem to find any up-to-date resources on it...
<Solvernia> Hey guys, I want to make a Kubuntu boot USB and I need some guidance
<Solvernia> Basically I used Windows 10 up until my HDD had a head failure, so now I'm running bionicpup64 on a ramdisk from drivedroid so i can make a kubuntu image on a USB stick I have, and I'd like to know how to do this (the last time I used anything linux was 15 years ago)
<Solvernia> the guides i looked up are kind of out of date
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<mparillo> sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/kubuntu.iso of=/dev/sd[drive letter] status=progress
<mparillo> in most cases your USB drive letter will be b, but if you don't know, sudo fdisk -l
<valorie> mparillo: impressively brief!
<qmx_> :0
<qmx_> hi im new :3
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sanja> ?
<sanja> ...
<sanja> hallo
<R13ose> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi R13ose
<R13ose> How do I create a second desktop?
<BluesKaj> use virtual desktops in system settings>Desktop Behaviour
<BluesKaj> R13ose,^
<R13ose> Thanks
<R13ose> How do I switch between visual desktops?
<[Relic]> do you have the pager grid for virtual desktops on your bar?
<[Relic]> otherwise I think mouse scroll on on the bar will flip through them
<[Relic]> mouse wheel seems to only work on ones with something open on them
<R13ose> I have a pager grid.  I don't have a mouse.  Is there a keyboard shortcut?
<[Relic]> don't think it starts with one but you ca assign them to most if you can call it up
<[Relic]> Alt+D,S for pager settings when I mouse over, but not sure how that works without mouse/touchpad
<BluesKaj> [Relic], i use 6 activities with the 2VDs so i have a separate app in each activity with the activity pager in the panel combined with the quicklaunch widget so i don't need any desktop icons
<isomari_> greetings, why is it that if a window is full screen on one of 2 dual screen monitors, I can't drag it to the other monitor on the pager? I drag and it just snaps back to where it was.
<isomari_> I can drag it if it's not full screen.
<[Relic]> just as a guess cause you can't have full screen split since it is full screen, whereas a window is simply where ever you put it
<carbonzero> What would cause using the "rfkill list" command in konsole to return an error of "unknown command?
<carbonzero> and just using rfkill returns the same error
<Greenfrog> hello :)
<Greenfrog> variety wants gvfs-trash to delete to trash, my system says that gvfs is installed but now the man pages from ubuntu says gvfs-trash has been depreciated and it is redirected to gio trash. how do i fix the error message?
<Greenfrog> ok nevermind i think i found an answer
#kubuntu 2019-05-02
<Guest51660> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<Tuor> Hi, I'm testing the installation of kubuntu 19.04 in virtualbox (host KDE Neon (based on ubuntu 16.04). I try to reproduce my setup on a other device and want to test it first (specialy VM snapshots between stepts).
<Tuor> My new device will have other operating systems (Windows and other Linux) on the same disk. In the VM I'm at the installers partitioning step. I did create a partition for /boot and one for encryption. Now I'm stuck, how can I set a password and how can I create a LVM volume group inside? See a screenshot of how it looks: https://i.imgur.com/a4iDGyc.png
<Tuor> If there would be no other operating system on the disk, I could let the installer handle it by him self. But I have other operating systems on the new computer and don't want to overwrite them.
<Tuor> I lost connection. Is there a public log if this chat?
<Tuor> I'll ask in #ubuntu and write here if they could help me.
<mparillo> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/05/02/%23kubuntu.html
<Tuor> ok thx
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<adam96666> Hello
<adam96666> I have a question, when I look at the "getemoji.com" website, why are most of the emojis just square brackets?
<boychev> sup
<boychev> anyone here
<boychev> So I have a few pc araound
<boychev> I have this wierd glitch
<boychev> on the older ones
<boychev> so I have installed Latte
<boychev> and efects
<boychev> but on the older laptops it keeps changing to the ubly defalts...
<boychev> no theming is present
<boychev> any ideas
<ben_> Hi all, can anyone assist me, I'm installing Libreoffice on a Kubuntu minimal install, how do I install it so as to get all the KDE/plasma integration, Breeze icons etc?
<BluesKaj> ben_, intstall kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> and plsama-desktop
<BluesKaj> err plasma-desktop
<ben_> Thanks, but they are installed already, I obviously should have gone for the full install option rather than minimal but now haviong set everything up to my liking I'd rather not reinstall from scratch. I just need to know if theres any additional packages to get the KDE integrations for Libreoffice
<user|85612> Hi, i'm a new user to Kubuntu :) hope i will enjoy it! :D
#kubuntu 2019-05-03
<stOneskull> kubuntu is awesome!
 * stOneskull is very impressed
<stOneskull> is the mysqld running in the background for Kontact?
<Dragnslcr> I think it's for Akonadi
<Dragnslcr> Which may have all the Kontact data as well
<Dragnslcr> I can't remember for sure exactly which part is what
<stOneskull> i've been a gnome and xfce user for ever and kde is new to me
<stOneskull> i have to learn more about Akonadi
<stOneskull> "named after the oracle goddess of justice in Ghana"
<IrcsomeBot> blooalien was added by: blooalien
<alterjsive> I've backed up my system with a disk dump, is it useless without the partition table? it's a single partition
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<srikanth> ls
<srikanth> hii
<IrcsomeBot> ashwin31 was added by: ashwin31
<OerHeks> JACK__, why so many joins *again* ?
<rsc> How long does it usually take once https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ppp/+bug/1778946 shows up in Kubuntu (I'm not a *ubuntu user, just asking for a friend looking for this fix)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778946 in ppp (Debian) "No dns resolution after closing a vpn/pptp connection" [Unknown,New]
<IrcsomeBot> RoyalArgus was added by: RoyalArgus
<oo_> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> Hello Guys, I have a Problem with the Plasma Desktop and my Nvidia Graphics Card ( both Desktop and Laptop) where ist the best place to get Help?
<oo_> I'm new here, and I'm also looking for help, but By the group description, I think you might be at the right place. Otherwise, have you tried https://askubuntu.com/  @RoyalArgus
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> Okay, If that's the case, I just ask... My english is not the best and I found no solution anywhere else on Google. Anyway, If I try to Install the Nvidia Drivers from the Driver Manager in Kubuntu (or KDE neon) on my Desktop after the restart everything is very big, Like really huge. I think that's a Problem with Plasma, because on Cinnamon or Gnome it runs perfectly.
<oo_> No official support from here, but if I may suggest, as I'm also having trouble with scaling in Kubuntu on login: Have you tried to change resolutiion in System setting => Displays => Manage and configure monitors and displays
<oo_> @ RoyalArgus
<oo_> There you can try to chane resolution and scaling
<oo_> change***
<oo_> What worked for me, was to change the resolution, and KDE Plasma works OK after login
<oo_> But so far, I believe/think KDE Plasma might have a bug, as it doesn't scale properly by default
<oo_> (For 4K displays)
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> Okay, thanks for your Help. Im Just curious why it happens
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> And i have a 1080p monitor
<oo_> Ok, I'm just trying my best, and hope that some of it might be to good use. Have you tried to change the resolution and scaling? I also have a second 1080p monitor, and there scaling works like a charm, so it sounds even more odd, that the results varies...
<oo_> Have you tried playing around resolution and scaling?... The answer might be obvious, but it helps to rule out possibilities
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> I think the Resolution isn't the Problem, because applications Like Firefox Display with the right scaling, Just the Windows Frames and KDE Apps Like System Settings are scaled much too big
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> *Window Borders
<oo_> Then it sounds even more like a scaling problem... If you have tried editing the scaling option in System setting => Displays => Manage and configure monitors and displays => Scale Display, then this might help: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9dt46l/kde_display_scaling/
<oo_> Maybe like this
<oo_> xrandr --output eDP1 --fb 3200x1800 --panning 1920x1080 --scale 1x1
<oo_> killall plasmashell
<oo_> kstart plasmashell
<oo_> crap, edit mistake, retry:
<oo_> xrandr --output eDP1 --fb 1920x1080 --panning 1920x1080 --scale 1x1
<oo_> killall plasmashell
<oo_> kstart plasmashell
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> @oo_, Im really a noob with the terminal and X11, could you please explain, what this command means and does?
<oo_> What I believe if means: Sends message to rendering engine that screen is 1920x1080, that you want to use resoltuion 1920x1080, and that you want to scale the display according to 1 graphics pixel = 1 pixel on screen
<oo_> Whatever you do, make a backup first
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> Okay, thank you so much for your help. I'll try it tomorrow
<oo_> Your welcome, and hope it helps
<IrcsomeBot> ValeriaPeterson861 was added by: ValeriaPeterson861
<IrcsomeBot> <ValeriaPeterson861> Fwd from News: 🚀 Hooray! … 🚀 We have opened test platform! … 🚀 In honor of this, we give all users the airdrop! … 🚀 We gonna divide 20,000 ETHEREUM and 5,000 BITCOIN! … ✅ Participate [www.dex.binance.com … ](https://binance.bintestnet.com/)✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/MKP_m1OFGYiVRrSA4hGfxQ
<lorenzo> hi
<anuska> #sexo
#kubuntu 2019-05-04
<pthomas> hello, I have a strange issue with an r8712u wifi adapter
<pthomas> I was testing out suspend, and didn't come out of suspend correctly, I can deal with that at some point
<pthomas> the strange thing is that it hasn't worked since even with multiple full power cycles
<pthomas> any thought on persistant files from network manager? or somewhere else? It's hard to believe the HW is dead now?
<pthomas> kubuntu 19.04
<pthomas> ok, crazy I booted to a live usb stick and everything is working again
<pthomas> and then back to the installed kubuntu and it's fine
<denza242> how do I lock a package ffrom updating
<denza242> I want to make sure firefox doesn't update until mozilla fixes their mess with the addons cert
<Unit193> apt-mark hold $pkg
<Unit193> (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1548973 in Add-ons Manager "All extensions disabled due to expiration of intermediate signing cert" [Blocker,New]
<Unit193> denza242: A workaround is to set xpinstall.signatures.required=false
<denza242> will do
<Unit193> Just remember to reset that once the bug is fixed.
<dax> i'm not sure that holding the package version is going to help in any way whatsoever with this issue
<Unit193> If you downgrade far enough, but I seriously wouldn't recommend that.
<dax> right, i was assuming nobody does anything that silly
<dax> ubuntu still does major updates to firefox in SRUs right?
<Unit193> So far.
<Greenfrog> anyone here?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Seems like Mozilla renewed the certificate and pushed changes through Normandy (a settings update mechanism), extensions should work now for most users. Can anyone confirm?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8FfqK4r1/file_15130.jpg Maybe this explains my Problem good enough...
<BluesKaj> RoyalArgus, that doesn't really expalain what you're trying to do
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> That is my Problem that I tried to explain Yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> That after I installed the Nvidia drivers, the scaling is a complete mess
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> But in system settings the Resolution is correct, the scaling is Set to 1 and Applications Like Nvidia Settings and Firefox scale correctly
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop, choose configure desktop then in positioning choose a scale that works for your monitor
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> Im sorry, but I cant find the setting (maybe because the Windows is too big) is there any other way to Set it correctly. Or do you know, why this happens?
<BluesKaj> RoyalArgus, does the context menu not open when you right click on the desktop?
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> Yes it does
<BluesKaj> the choose "configure desktop"
<BluesKaj> then
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> I think we talk about different things, I dont have issues with the bg wallpaper, but with the scaling of the window elements (Task Bar, System Settings, Konsole)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Jan, try System Settings -> Fonts: Force DPI and set to 96.  Log out and log back in and everything should be sized correctly.
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> Okay, let me try
<BluesKaj> RoyalArgus you can adjust the height of the panel by click on the 3 dashes at the right hand end of the panel, then choose height and drag the panel up or down. if scaling is set to 1, then I'm unsure what the problem is since your browser scales correctly
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> @DarinMiller, Could you please explain, why this happens? @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The NVidia driver seems to handle dpi slightly different than the Nouvea driver.  It's been that way for the 12 years I have used Linux.
<BluesKaj> RoyalArgus, is this a pc or laptop?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Jan, I use the force dpi for all my screens. Resolutions range from 1080p to hdpi 13" (3000x1800).  Adjust the dpi to suite your preference.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On NVidia machines, I also change the title bar button sizes to small or tiny.
<BluesKaj> RoyalArgus  also you can adjust scaling in system settings>system monitors>displays>scale display
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> @BluesKaj, A Desktop with an GTX 980
<BluesKaj> RoyalArgus, check my post above
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> @BluesKaj> RoyalArgus  also you can adjust scaling in system settings>system monitors>displays, Yes I know, but it's Set to 1
<BluesKaj> RoyalArgus. ok well I guess the dpi route is one way to try to fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <RoyalArgus> @DarinMiller, Thank you so much @DarinMiller my Desktop finally Looks gorgeus again. So you have a Tip, how to shrink the Buttons and scroll Bars?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sys settings -> Application Style ->  Window Decs -> Click on the button in the middle of the selected theme.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not very intuitive unless you know that the option exists... The KDE devs play hide-n-seek with this option regularly....
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, also annoying  that system settings places some configurable settings under headings that seem illogical ...at least to me
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Agreed, The differences between Workplace Theme, App Style, Desktop Behavior, Win Management are not super intuitive to new and even old users.  I have to menu dive occasionaly to find options that I "set and forget".  That said, I do not have any good recommendation for better organization.  The search bar does a good job with find obscure stuff though...
<aktive> hey guysn
<aktive> my taskbar is stuck
<Capone> what VM software is recommended? virtualbox, vmware, virt manager, kvm?
<Capone> I'd appreciate a reccomendation based on expereience of some of those examples
<Capone> thanks
<OerHeks> for linux vm's, use kvm
<Dragnslcr> I like the libvirt tools for managing kvm virtual machines
<Dragnslcr> If you don't need a full VM, also look at using LXC
<user|56548> looking for firefox news
<zeddock> Is this a place where I can get Kubuntu support?
<zeddock> I am considering switching from Linux Mint to Kubuntu for my work OS. I wanted to come here to see what kind of support I can expect. Anyone have opinion on that?  Thanx!  PS Coming from Windows7.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have an opinion! And a very strong one at that! 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ...since I share your journey. Came also from Windows7.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Go with Kubuntu, it is a great choice from so many angles!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> One being that it feel very similar to Win7 out of the box.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> For support this is a good place.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> also: Telegram. The channeld for Kubuntu, Destination Linux and Tuxdigital.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ...and for KDE Neon. Since Base and DE are the same as in Kubuntu.
<zeddock> Linuxophil thank you. I absolutely see the familiarity, and I also like the stability.  2 things I could not get going well on LM was 1. Browser Profile indicators on the panel icons, and Chrome Remote Desktop.  On the LIVE version of Kubuntu GRD worked. Have not tried to get profiles.
<zeddock> Tried LIVE KDE Neon, but it seemed much more unstable and limited in software installation GUI...   Like, tried to install QGIS, and it did not show up!
<zeddock> I am also looking at Feren, due to rolling updates.
<zeddock> How good is support here? Please?  And how would you compare Kubuntu to LM?  I ask because although not perfect, LM is close to what I need.  Some of this is about getting the OS to work like I am used to, and THAT is likely a mistake, since coming from Windows familiarity.
<zeddock> I like linux better BUT, I will need to maintain my Windows support to others... and do some work in a Vbox or Paperspace cloud Windows OS.
<zeddock> Please tell me what you mean by: "also: Telegram. The channeld for Kubuntu, Destination Linux and Tuxdigital."  Are these places on an IRC?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Not on an IRC, Telegram is a messenger which is very popular among Linux folk.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Some channels are bridged between IRC and Telegram. Like this one. I am writing on IRC right now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sorry. I am writing on Telegram right now.
<zeddock> IrcsomeBot: Thank you. I went to the Kubuntu support page, (comercial) for in case I would really need help while in middle of work issues.  Phone number is not in service for USA.  So, I am left very concerned. What do you think?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I'm still having some weird issues in one of my systems with Discover after upgrading Kubuntu to Disco, I'll describe the problem to see if someone can help me because I'm out of ideas: … 1. When I opened Discover after the Disco upgrade it would not let me upgrade apps and the "Sources" section show two "(undefined)" entries. … 2. After a bit of tinkering I figured out it could be something to do with PackageKit, and
<IrcsomeBot> was right! … 3. If I execute the commands "sudo rm /var/lib/PackageKit/*.db", "sudo systemctl restart packagekit" and "pkcon repair" Discover gets fixed, but partially. The app shows both the "Upgrades" and "Sources" sections correctly but it won't let me upgrade apps nor check for updates (the buttons are greyed out). … 4. If I close Discover I get a lot of "Obtaining dependencies", "Obtaining details" and "Searching files" notifications, 
<IrcsomeBot> assume this are PackageKit operations that are failing somehow. … And sorry to interrupt any ongoing conversation but this is a pretty weird issue that only affects one of my systems
<zeddock> Got you on the messenger. Will look for that!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Is LM Linux Mint?
<zeddock> Yes!  Sorry about that. New to IRC too!
<zeddock> LM = Linux Mint
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @zeddock, Just try it out and stick with what works best. I find Kubuntu 18.04 very stable. But parts like Discover (one of the graphical package managers) are very much a work in progress. So if you want to find out if Plasma (the Desktop of Kubuntu) works well for you, try Kubuntu 19.04!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @jorgetech_spacebiker, I am sorry, I have no idea. Try Tuxdigital, maybe.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Linuxophil, What do you mean with Tuxdigital?
<zeddock> OK Will. I installed telegram already while here... Isn't Linux wonderful!!!??  Is there a way to reach you from there, or woudl you not like that?
<zeddock> Well, thank you for the information..
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> you are very welcome to contact me. My knowledge is limited, but I enjoy sharing what I know and learning in the process!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @jorgetech_spacebiker, https://t.me/tuxdigital
<zeddock> oh wow!  I see this in the Telegram! app
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> He is a KDE wizard!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2Qu33LLF/file_15133.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Welcome to the bright side!
<zeddock> Hehehehe. Thanx.  leaving kwiirc for Telegram now
<IrcsomeBot> Jim Garner was added by: Jim Garner
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Linuxophil, I'll ask here, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @jorgetech_spacebiker, My pleasure!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Linuxophil Thank you!  I am in the process of moving some TimeShift backups over to an external, just in case I want to go back to LM after trying the full-fledged Kubuntu 19.04.  Still curious though where the community support is on the Kubuntu main pages and forums!  It looks.... too quiet!  A little worrisome.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The problem here is fragmentation.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Let me give you some links for general Linux infos.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I know I should like the OS, I am just a bit worried about spending a lot of time getting a system together for work, but hitting walls down the road without a clear way to get solutions.  Any thoughts on my deep delima? <smile>
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> do you have a podcatcher?
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Have no idea what that is, but will find it/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, Yes. That can happen on any OS. And on linux you will always find a way to what you want.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, Do you use a smartphone?
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Fragmentation meaning Kubuntu, and Linux, have SO MANY options, it is difficult to keep many people swimming in the sam estream, thus.... nobody seems to be home at Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Android or ios?
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Android.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> download "antennapod" from the play store.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> there you will be able to download podcasts.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> this is how I learn linux. Podcasts and Youtube.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> a great youtube series for learning Plasma (the desktop in Kubuntu) ist this one:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrsgB48Fr8Q&list=PLbKR0OXmf-fg-olEJLukx6ytKN2CkVDjZ
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Is is about a slightly older version of Plasma, but most of what he shows is still current.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> also: search for "destination linux"
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://destinationlinux.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Got you. I will listen and learn... but... And please don't take this the wrong way... I have little time to invest too much in an OS. I have to be a user.  This may dictate I stay with more of what I know, but.... Windows7 almost requires moving to Win 10 soon, and that is a change in itself!  So I will have to choose.  Looking for the most reasonable path, I guess. Many more will come this way who will not have my IT background,
<IrcsomeBot> and will not spend the time necessary to try-and-re-config.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Thank you for the links and info.  I better get to it!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> click on the following links. They are for other channels here on Telegram:
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I fear, as soon as I switch, those that depend uppon me for support will switch too.  I have to be an expert in so many things for work and friends and family, not sure if I really can add this one more thing!  Argh!  Still you are being VERY hellpful. Thank you.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://t.me/joinchat/AkFUKkJ4bp8OOXz6AKlIAg
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Missed something. Looking at video and scanning over the links. But don't see ... oh!@ There it is!  Sorry. Impatient!  <laughs>
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> This might kick me outta here when I click. If so, I will be back!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, I switched my familys generation of 50 to 70 years old people to Linux 2 years ago. No complaints. Then one got a Win10 laptop as a present from someone else. Now she's calling me all the time with Windows questions.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I SOOOOO know what you mean.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://t.me/kdeneon
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://t.me/tuxdigital
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The good thing about podcasts is that you can just listen to them while doing something else. So the time investment gets smaller.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I had an uncle, YEARS ago. Insisted I support him. Needed to be on Windows.  I set up...prolly Ubuntu with a Vbox of windows inside....  He passed a year ago, but that machine worked for MANY years without calls from him screaming!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I can tell you that it is totally worth the investment.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, Oh! So you already know Linux!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Thanx for all of the help Linuxophil.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Yes!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> That was a while back. Worked at NASA as Sys Admin, so had to play with ALL OSes... now older.  Please give me back my AmigaDos!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, LOL!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> What's your current distro of choice?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> LM?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> or is this just one station on your journey?
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I had to go back to Windows for MANY reasons. Honestly, the development for a good GUI was just not there then.  Users use.   They cannot deal with typing.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Maybe you try Kubuntu 19.04 in a vm to see if the advantage you seek are there!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I am on Linux Mint, like I said.  Pretty. Community support. Seems to stay in the Distro Watch pretty regular.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> list of podcasts to search for:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Destination linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> this week in linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Ubuntu podcast
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I tested enough.  I am going.  I just know I have GIS mappings to do come Monday morning that pays the bills, so I have to be on a OS that I am not spending too much time learning, so I can make that buck! <hehehe>
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> going linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, I see.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Good luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> late night linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Choose linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> but LM must have some things turned off, or tweaked to where I couldn't get around into stuff easy enough... Might have to do with the "Modern" Panel they use.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, Your problem sounds very specific. I would ask in the telegram channel of tuxdigital.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, I have to admit that I had a lot of little problems like that with LM.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> That is prolly the number one reason I started looking again. I will have to sleep in this bed for a while, so want to be fairly sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> This convo has been VERy helpfulk to me.  Thank you.  I will attempt to test and find my way back here.  Also will listen.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I WISH Feren was releasing Plasma DE already... It seems where I want to head.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Good luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> But, whatever the flavor, I think community is important so that development does not fall away too quickly.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Thanx.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And report back!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> we are very friendly here in KDE land!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Morso than L< irc, I will tell you that!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> user: How do I do/get/have/see this? … irc: Why would you want to do that? It is stupid.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I cannot believe how fast they run simple users away from this great OS.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> *LM irc... I meant
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, Unfortunately you will find people like that everywhere. No matter the OS, no matter the communication channel. I usually just answer "not helpful".
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Jim Garner, Do you know about QGIS?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, That was my impression as well!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> With Windows 7 support (unless you pay extra) falling away at the end of this year, MANY will be looking for a new OS. … Yes Jorge. I have some skills..... Not sure they are Mad Skillz!  <hehehe>
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Please!  How can I help you?!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> My background is in IT and Information Systems, but I am old... I have forgotten so much!  Lately been supporting a LOT og GSuite small companies.... Another area that is frowned upon in some Linux circles!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, And with good reason(ing)! 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I get paid for making sure the spreadsheets are linked to the pretty mapping pictures so managers can see what is going on. <wink>
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> but don't worry, there will always be the idealists and the pragmatists.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I just wanted to know if you knew about the open source GIS program QGIS, I recently saw it on Linux app stores and wondered how good of an alternative it is compared to something like ArcGIS since I know someone who would be interested (I don't really know anything about GIS myself)
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> In my many positions and hats, I have had to handle security in many different ways.  For the most part I believe in Security through Obscurity.  I am dropping that a bit nowadays as I have less to hide. <smile>
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Jorge:  It is my impression, and I feel good about what I have tested and seen, that QGIS is a better solution than ArcMap, through ESRI.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Now... keep in mind, it does depend on the work-type. GIS is a deep basket of stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Thanks! I'll inform to the person interested
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Linuxophil... By far,more valuable data has been lost due to local losses and corruptions, than any that went through Google Drive. Not even a comparison IMHO.  That is based on my 35 years in the industry.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Jorge... I am unsure how to give you my contact info for the person. But I would be happy to share what I have found.  This month I am moving EVERYTHING over from ArGIS to QGIS.  From what I have seen, it will be faily simple, and I doubt I will look back. … The only setting for ESRI,is for those with deep pockets and huge connected environments, with very specific needs.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK guys! Nice chatting with you. I have to get on with work now!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> What a nice portion of time for me today!  Thank you both for contributing and letting me contribute back... Sure does set the stage for a good OS experience!  Thank you both!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Same here. Bye
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Jorge..... Have him text me his contact info to 304-933-9858. Mention Linux and QGIS so I remember. I will respond.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> ...if you like.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Jim Garner, You can just tell me on Telegram (private conversation if you want), the other person does not speak English, he used to work as a surveyor
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Ah!  OK... Lemme look at that. Standby.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> And no foreign number please, that'll be expensive from Spain!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Oouch! Yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Sent a PM. Hope I did anyway!
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Ok, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> pass him that email and we can do a Meet online.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> well... um... I don't speak Spanish, so that wont work. Email I guess!
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I'll act as a middleman if he has any question, for the moment you can just share about your experience, I'm sure he'll find it valuable
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Do I just shut the window?!  Hilarious!
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Must I mark myself as AWAY?!
<santino> buonasera
<santino> !list
<ubottu> santino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2019-05-05
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> Linuxophil I am back, now on a fully installed Kubuntu.  I am going to play around with it for a day or so.  I was disheartened when I attempted to get Chrome Remote Desktop working and got the error: Could not sync environment to dbus.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jim Garner> I had thought that it worked when I used the LIVE Kubuntu 19.04 OS. ... and perhaps it did!  But it no workie on this installed version. … I will see if I can install and configure other things, then have to decide between this and Linux Mint, and stick with it.
<valorie> hmmm, have never heard of chrome remote desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Jim Garner, Hi there!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Did you get it to work?
<megamanx1978> I am using kubuntu 18.04 and when I start a steam game it shows on the wrong screen in my 2 screen setup.
<valorie> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<valorie> oh, they left
<stOneskull> hi, does anyone know how i downgrade to an older kernel?
<stOneskull> nm, i foud out i can't because of being on 19.04
<stOneskull> peace
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> stOneskull: Maybe you can do that with Ukuu, a handy program to use other kernel versions on Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> And for those that do not know, yesterday I found this handy program to manage PPAs more easily with a GUI!: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/y-ppa-manager
<tomreyn> jorgetech_spacebiker: "Ukuu v19.01 is now available with some major changes. Starting with this version Ukuu is moving to a paid licensing model instead of accepting donations. A license needs to be purchased to use the app and receive future updates."
<tomreyn> i can't comment on this new release, but when i tried ukuu in the past it was a bit more crashy than i'd liked it to be.
<IrcsomeBot> <UncleMez> @tomreyn, What is Ukuu please
<tomreyn> and i don't see why i need C for a task which a shell script can also handle - such as TJ's nice  https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<tomreyn> UncleMez: ukuu, like this script i just pointed to, is a software for installing, purging and managing mainline kernel builds.
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> note that those builds are not supported, are not provided as an apt repository (despite the misleading name "Mainline PPA" - it is not a PPA or other APT repository), do not have an upgrade path (and may thus remain installed forever with known security vulnerabilities if you don'T ensurte you manage them properly).
<tomreyn> so while i don't explicitly recommend ukuu, i do wish teejee all the best with his project.
<viewer|5> kubuntu black screen after install, nvidia driver problems. any help?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> You can still use older Ukuu, right?
<wim_> i'm here for first time
<wim_> hoe kan ik kodi installeren
<wim_> how can i install kodi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Alexfrench> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi Alexfrench
<aktive> is there an open source operating system that is not lead by a community?
<OerHeks> aktive, we are not the yellow pages, try ##lnux ?
<diogenes_> aktive, rhel, zorin, suse, ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> Piotr Kaczor was added by: Piotr Kaczor
<IrcsomeBot> Trading Platform was added by: Trading Platform
<IrcsomeBot> <Trading Platform> Fwd from Trading Platform: ❗️ BitMEX Competition - 20 000 BTC and 20 000 ETH Giveaway❗️ … ❗️ To celebrate the year of our stock exchange❗️ … ❗️ We have committed ourselves to provide 20,000 BTC to our fans around the world.❗️ … ✅  Participate [blog.bitmex.com … ](https://bitmex-blogs.com/)✅  Official group t.me/joinchat/K-HPrEWEEomn6N0lpYvO8g
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm having some issues with dual monitors. It keeps trying to unify the display, but I told it to break unification.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> LINKSWORD2: what version of Kubiuntu and what graphics card?
#kubuntu 2020-04-27
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> hanguo
<IrcsomeBot> TimothySheard was added by: TimothySheard
<threebar> Why does do-release-upgrade not show 20.04 LTS unless I go for devel versions?
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> it will not work until the next point release on July(?)
<threebar> https://pastebin.com/CrAidmWg
<threebar> Anyone?
<RikMills> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Upgrading_from_18.04_or_19.10
<RikMills> release-team do not enable upgrades immediately.
<threebar> Can I force it to upgrade somehow?
<threebar> Or is it really just "wait until release-team hits the switch"?
<valorie> from the Discourse thread I just read, it seems they do not intend to do it for 19.10 until 20.04.1
<valorie> of course: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<threebar> Also, what's the reason for this? The doc you sent and the subsequent link do not detial why
<valorie> as usualy
<valorie> -y
<RikMills> valorie: from 19.10, they will likely enable them in a few days
<valorie> ok, it was not clear on Discourse
<threebar> So, what's the reason for this?
<RikMills> threebar: (a) so the infra does not get completely hammered on release day, and (b) so they have a chance for any undiscovered upgrade bugs to show themselves
<threebar> Ah, cool. I'm a c++/qt coder so I'll be glad to upgrade and help debug if anything goes sideways
<valorie> cool
<RikMills> also you don't turn things like that on on a friday, when the people who can fix things are not at work
<valorie> mine were both flawless
<threebar> hahah, good point
<threebar> I used to work for a company that did prod releases on Friday
<RikMills> noooooooo
<valorie> that seems unwise
<threebar> well, until we did a prod release and then went out for drinks and started getting e-mails about the software doing crazy things after everyone was already several drinks in. it was when we decided releases happen Monday morning in our timezone after that.
<valorie> lol
<RikMills> I expect the release-team will turn up on monday morning, take stock, check bugs, and decide
<valorie> "what could possibly go wrong?"
<threebar> it was actually a cool project. c++/qt software for viewing medical images and simulating surgery
<threebar> as you can imagine, pissed off surgeons hearing a bunch of drunk people trying to debug their issues on a Friday night was not a pretty sight. lots of angry cursing from our "god complex" surgeon-friends
<valorie> heh
<sharmarran> I have tried the sudo codes to change my password, twice, and it is not working. any suggestions?
<valorie> what password?
<valorie> what command?
<sharmarran> on my computer
<valorie> sharmarran: please be specific
<valorie> use a pastebin if necessary
<valorie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sharmarran> I am new to ununtu and even newer to kubuntu 20.04 focal fossa. Since first installing ubuntu, I have had one password for everything. I need to change that password. Using the commandline, I changed my password. It stated that it was successful, but it was not. I then used the commandline again to change mt root password. Again it stated that it w
<sharmarran> as successful, but it was not. Is that specific enough for you?
<valorie> can you copy into a pastebin what you tried to do?
<threebar`> sharmarran, you can find the commands you ran with the "history" command in bash
<threebar`> or if you still have the terminal open, the full output is even better.
<sharmarran> lol As I said, this is all new to me
<threebar`> you use ctrl+shift+c/v to copy and paste from terminal
<threebar`> yep, that's why i'm sending you more info
<threebar`> but, as valorie said, all the info you can provide would be really helpful
<valorie> thanks threebar`I'll leave it to you!
<threebar`> commands from "history" would be good, copying the full output frm your terminal would be even better.
<valorie> I didn't know about the history command
<threebar`> valorie, no problem. i've been using bash since the 90s and I found out about it only 7 years ago
<threebar`> there's a big caveat with "history" and that's that it provides history for the current user/session so if you had multiple sessions open or you su'd to another user, you have to do a bit of digging to find your history
<sharmarran> This is the problem with people who help with ubuntu/kubuntu. They want to make things unnecessarily complicated for people. Can you just give me the commands to change my password?!
<threebar`> passwd
<sharmarran> yep did that
<threebar`> "man passwd" for syntax
<sharmarran> twice
<threebar`> if you do "passwd" by itself, it changes the current user's password
<threebar`> "sudo passwd root" will help you change the root password
<threebar`> sudo uses your current user password, btw. so when you do "sudo su", it's not asking you for your root password, but for your current user's password
<threebar`> use "su" by itself or "su root" in order to be prompted for the root password
<valorie> most users do not need the root passw ever
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sharmarran> i did all that
<threebar`> if you want to change your current user's password, use "passwd" by itself, or even better, use "passwd [user]" where [user] is the username for the user whose passsword you'd like to change
<threebar`> sharmarran, so what's the problem?
<sharmarran> as i said, the system said the password change was successful but it was not
<sharmarran> it will only take the old password
<sharmarran> what is the problem?
<sharmarran> really?
<threebar`> sharmarran, do "sudo passwd root" and set the password for root. then "su root" and type in that password and it should accept the password you changed. now do "passwd" to change your current user password. and then do "sudo su" to su to root and it'll prompt you to enter the password you entered for the current user. got it?
<sharmarran> as I said I did all that
<threebar`> do it again.
<sharmarran> i did
<sharmarran> twice
<threebar`> do everyting I typed in the previous message. 1) sudo passwd root 2) su root 3) passwd 4) sudo su
<sharmarran> i am 67 years old. I do not have the time to waste
<threebar`> 1 will set the root pw, 2 will help you check it, 3 will set the current user password 4 will help you check it
<threebar`> sharmarran, it's 4 commands and should take no more than a couple minutes
<sharmarran> ok
<threebar`> oh, important: between step 2 and 3 type "exit" to go back to the current user
<threebar`> otherwise steps 3 and 4 will work on the root password as well, which is not what you want. my apologies, but I forgot
<sharmarran> yep the same thing I did before
<threebar`> Here's what mine looks like:
<threebar`> https://pastebin.com/g7e5Z4T2
<threebar`> If you go to pastebin.com, you can select the commands from your Konsole window, hit ctrl+shift+c to copy them, and then paste them in the textbox in the pastebin.com window, and click the gray "Create new paste" button in the center of the page. Then you can copy the link from the browser address bar and paste it here. Can do you do that so I can see what you're going through on your side? It'll help me understand what's happening
<sharmarran> yes and mine also says 'passwd: password updated successfully'
<sharmarran> it said the same thing twice before but when I restart my computer, it will only take the old password
<sharmarran> so it changed nothing
<threebar`> Are you logging in as root when you restart your computer? Most people don't log in as root by default
<threebar`> Can you open a new Konsole window and type in "id"?
<threebar`> Mine looks like this:
<sharmarran> here, let me repast what I said before
<threebar`> $ id
<threebar`> uid=1000(user) gid=1000(user) groups=1000(user),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),118(lpadmin),128(sambashare),133(vboxusers)
<threebar`> Maybe you need to change another, non-root password in order to change your login password
<sharmarran> I am new to ununtu and even newer to kubuntu 20.04 focal fossa. Since first installing ubuntu, I have had one password for everything. I need to change that password. Using the commandline,
<threebar`> Okay, so open a new Konsole and type in "id" and that should tell you as which user you're logging into your computer.
<sharmarran> It is that password i am trying to change. It is the password that is used for everything!
<threebar`> Yes, so try the following: type "id" and get the user name. It'll be the first few characters of output.
<sharmarran> i know my user name
<threebar`> Then, type in "passwd [user]" where [user] is the user name you got from "id" to change your password, then hit ctrl+alt+L to lock your screen, and then type in the new password and confirm that the new password works with the lock screen
<sharmarran> again ...it says it was changed successfully. One moment I will restrart
<sharmarran> thank you! That Worked.
<threebar`> Glad it worked. Hope he knows I was happy to help even though he left
<sharmarran> what a mess
<sharmarran> the code given did indeed change my password to login to my computer, and for the kernal. However, every thing else still requires the old password. I was looking for a way to change my main password for everything on my system. (for instance, I was just asked to enter a pw for a wallet. it took the old password. I was never asked that question bef
<sharmarran> ore)So i will keep searching for the answer. thanks anyways
<threebar`> ah, changing your wallet password is a different beast
<threebar`> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet/225957#225957
<threebar`> This will help you delete or change your kwallet password
<valorie> I was wondering if that would come back to bite
<valorie> I always set them to be the same as well
<valorie> but changing them is ....
<valorie> unfun
<sharmarran> I am wow many more beasts I will come across. wondering at this point, just how many other beasts I will run across. So I guess there is no way to change the main password.
<valorie> you have changed your user password
<sharmarran> I am wondering
<valorie> that is the "main" one
<valorie> short answer: there is no "main" one
<valorie> but the user passw is the most used
<sharmarran> well when I first installed ubuntu a week ago. I was only ever asked to make one password. So, do i have to install everything all over again, just to change the password? lol
<valorie> unless you encrypt your drives -- that can be yet another, and I'm unsure it *can* be changed
<valorie> sharmarran: changing your user password is rather major, as you have noticed
<valorie> most people never do it
<sharmarran> This, should also be explained to people who are new to the linux system
<sharmarran> well ... I have never been 'most' people
<valorie> heh
<valorie> 'most' people don't use linux, I've discovered
<sharmarran> probably, like me, they could not find a way to do it.
<sharmarran> ubuntu/ kubuntu are Linux systems
<valorie> indeed
<sharmarran> okay I am going to go. It is late. Have a lovely evening
<valorie> I had my son to help me many years ago
<Metamorphosis> hello deknos-M, unfortunately I couldn't install Viber.deb with the solution you mentioned.
<valorie> !info viber
<ubottu> Package viber does not exist in focal
<valorie> Metamorphosis: is there a snap for it?
<valorie> or flatpak/appimage
<Metamorphosis> valorie there is an unofficial one but it's very old (2017)
<Metamorphosis> valorie, the Viber website provides Deb/RPM packages but qapt says dependencies are missing while doesn't tell which dependencies these are
<Metamorphosis> the same .deb file worked perfectly on 18.04
<valorie> bummer
<valorie> you can always run it in VM
<Metamorphosis> I want to know which dependencies are missing in order to install them.
<valorie> I have a windows program for genealogy that I can only run that way
<Metamorphosis> Viber is an alternative to skype, while it's proprietary in nature, it works better with slow internet connections.
<valorie> yes, I got rid of skype long ago
<Metamorphosis> And why should I run a software that has native linux support in a VM?
<valorie> it doesn't have up-to-date support, as you have found
<valorie> I like jitsi, myself
<valorie> free software, nothing to install
<valorie> unless you want to
<valorie> works in the browser
<Metamorphosis> valorie I like jitsi but seriously I can't tell an employer or supervisor who wants to interview me that skype is bad and you should try free software.
<valorie> https://jitsi.org/
<valorie> got it
<valorie> and I know some still use such bad applications (see Zoom)
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Metamorphosis> Zoom is completely rubbish
<valorie> agreed
<Metamorphosis> Skype is better
<valorie> so dpkg didn't work for you/
<valorie> well, skype started to get very full of spam
<valorie> and the M$ bought them
<Metamorphosis> Well. the qapt software should show the list of missing dependencies. That's what Zypper/YaST is doing in OpenSUSE
<valorie> and I purged the remnents from my system
<valorie> one would think so
<Metamorphosis> Seriously, all linux distros should have a YaST alternative.
<valorie> I like apt
<Metamorphosis> I wonder if one could install it on Kubuntu?
<Metamorphosis> PCLinuxOS runs apt with RPM packages, so I think it's technically possible to do the opposite.
<valorie> have you tried pkcon?
<valorie> instead of apt, I mean
<Metamorphosis> valorie, no
<valorie> look at pkcon -help
<IrcsomeBot> <PIdYw3M3YhGG> macos
<IrcsomeBot> <PIdYw3M3YhGG> 肺炎
<IrcsomeBot> <PIdYw3M3YhGG> chenglong
<IrcsomeBot> <PIdYw3M3YhGG> 雾霾
<JakeSays> so i'm trying to upgrade to 20.04, and the software updater keeps failing with "required_download could not be calculated: E:Can't find a source to download version '5.3.0-23.25' of 'linux-image-5.3.0-23-generic:amd64'" - any ideas?
<uuhhhhhhhh> hello
<uuhhhhhhhh> how extensible is Koversation?
<IrcsomeBot> <E> I'm really grateful to you Mr Mich, I bless the day i started investing with Mr @Mich_Person all started when I saw someone  testifying of his generousity about bitcoin trading, strategy and signal impact and how he earn a good and successful profit under his trading platform. So I decided to give him a try. After his trading period I got an excellent Withdrawal. I am really grateful to him.sincerely speaking I have never seen a expert
<IrcsomeBot> trader like him. I highly recommend him to you all contact Mr Mich via his trading platform👇👇 … 👇👇👇👇👇👇👇 … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAE3wktkwLnvsac2bZA
<m_tadeu> hi...I defined the system language to english, but localization to my local...dispite all gui is in english, the console output is in my language...how can I make it english too?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Franzpow
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> hey guys!  My panel and menu just vanished on Kubuntu 18.04. a file transfer was running. How do I restart the plasmashell? kstart plasmashell (tip from the net) did not work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Try plasmashell --replace &
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> nothing after the "6"?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> "&"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I always used that command
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You can also run it in krunner (Alt+f2)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Konsole says "Unknown option 'replace'.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, Konsole says "Unknown option 'replace'.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am lucky enough to have had a Konsole window open. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's strange
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The command worked in krunner for me
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> There are two "--" before "replace"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It is working also in Konsole
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> just tried it in krunner as well. no effect.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ha! Even sudo reboot via krunner does not work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Telegram just keeps working.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am writing from this very machine!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh wow
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think that you should ask to someone else because I can't be more helpful than this
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You can also try to reboot via alt + stamp and write Reisub
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That will reboot the system
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But it's quite like pressing the reset button
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> On your pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Just use it if you don't want to hard reset with the button
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If you will not be able to recover it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Aren't you able to close the session and login into another one?
<Jame> hello
<BluesKaj> hi Jame
<Jame> hello BluesKaj
<Jame> I have a question. Extend monitor options pops up every now and then. Goes away if I kill KScreen 2
<Jame> Is there any fix available ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, Actually I just did a sudo reboot in the Konsole. That worked.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks for your time!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh, fine! I am happy you solved the problem!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Linuxophil, No
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, Well, I did not solve it. I took the easy way out. A reboot.
<Jame> suggest me some nice themes for KDE. The default is good, but simply to try something new
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes but now it didn't crash again, right?
<Jame> In Ubuntu I used to like Materia and Adapta
<unknownTX> soo, I have this external drive that is formatted in exfat and I desire to use the free space and create a new partition in a format that linux can actually use properly... then move files from the exfat to the ext3 (or whatever is best) partition, and continue the process of resizing the partitions until the drive have been eradicated of the exfat and all files are on the new partition.... my question is : Is this actually workable? If so, what would
<unknownTX> be the best way of going about this - assuming there is only a few GB of internal drive space to use
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, Correct.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh that's cool. I have this annoying bug that is keeping my machine crashing. Yesterday it crashed two times
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The system just freezed
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Well, it is good then that I did not upgrade then!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> All machines on 18.04 here...
<Dragnslcr> unknownTX- check if KDE's partition manager can shrink partitions. If so, that should work fine.
<unknownTX> thanks Dragnslcr, I will check that out
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Linuxophil, well I would not blame the 20.04 version.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Why is that?
<user|80692> hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Linuxophil, I don't know what's the problem.. I have that machine with dual boot and windows 10 but I never used linux on that machine. I have two other computers that are running kubuntu 19.10 just fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> so maybe there are other issues.. 20.04 version should be more stable than 19.10
<Dragnslcr> unknownTX- I just checked, and it can shrink partitions
<BluesKaj> unknownTX, is the exfat partition seen by the partitioner? I've read that there have been problems with reading files on that FS
<user|80692> Q: i've Kubuntu 19.10 , and upgrade to 20.04 seems still disabled, is it possible?
<unknownTX> getting a warning : Unable to read the contents of this file system!
<unknownTX> Because of this some operations may be unavailable. ... this is an exfat partition so now i am wondering if its possible
<unknownTX> i try to resize the drive but it wont let me move the slider
<BluesKaj> user|80692, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<unknownTX> I was thinking, back in the day, that if i did exfat for my drive, i could use it between windows and linux no problem.. pfft, big problems... i cant stand exfat now and i dont even use windows anymore
<BluesKaj> user|80692, make sure you update and upgrade your 19.10 packages first
<user|80692> #BluesKaj, -d means "develompent release", is it the only way to do it ?
<BluesKaj> unknownTX, if you use nfts instead of ext4 you'll still have access from linux
<BluesKaj> user|80692, yes, but i was old to use that until the point release comes thru in july
<unknownTX> BluesKaj, i guess I should have done that but i kept falling into problems with corruption in the external device after switching between Oses which prompted me to exfat.. im good with just a linux fs now
<user|80692> ah, ok.. thank you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> unknownTX, you'll have use windows to transfer your files tho
<unknownTX> BluesKaj, I have a feeling that i need to evaluate what all is really important to keep and purge the drive of non-pertinent files and try to copy over to my internal drive, God willing there is enough space.. then just resurrect the drive with the new partiton.. this is going to be nerve wracking lol.
<unknownTX> 2TB external, my internal is only 250GB
<unknownTX> too bad there wasnt a way to just convert exfat to ext* type partition
<BluesKaj> there is but you'll lose all your files
<unknownTX> lol, true BluesKaj
<unknownTX> So what does everyone belive is the best filesystem to use for an external drive? Assuming its only going to be used on nix systems
<unknownTX> ...first thing im purging is all the old windows files and packages.. not like i need them anyways.. i have no desire to return to windows 10 on this unit
<BluesKaj> unknownTX, I've had success with both ntfs and ext4, but nfts is more portable if you have alot of media files and you can plug the drive into a smart tv and watch movies directly, some tvs don't recognize ext* file systems
<Metamorphosis> Kmail can't work with Gmail?
<BluesKaj> Metamorphosis, it should, but I gave up on Kmail many yrs ago, it's just too clunky for a home user
<unknownTX> BluesKaj, the only thing that causes me pause is any files becoming corrupt by the drive being accessed between differing systems/devices so ntfs should work just fine as far as permissions and full linux functinallity?
<Metamorphosis> BluesKaj I'm a bit KDE purist but maybe I should move to Thunderbid too. The last time I checked Thunderbid it couldn't work with Microsoft Emails.
<BluesKaj> yup, works well for me unknownTX ...i have an outboard drive rescued from a laptop formatted to ntfs and it works fine on all 3 platforms, Windows, Mac, and Linux
<unknownTX> thanks BluesKaj, ill have to rethink this.
<Metamorphosis> After removing Kmail using Discover, many other KDE mail stuff are still present, including Kmail Header theme editor, KTnef and Sieve Editor. Is it normal?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> Metamorphosis, they're all part of the kde/plasma PIM suite, or used to be, not real sure since i've used any of those apps since kde4
<BluesKaj> haven't used rather
<BluesKaj> anyway ...BBL
<unknownTX> ...purging over 156GB of windows packages lol...
<unknownTX> 1.82GB down to 602GB
<unknownTX> odd occurance just now, trying to get into my drive in dolphin and says i cold not enter into folder ..... i run a ls -lad and get: drwxr-x---+ 3 root root 4096 Apr 27 08:34 /media/unknown
<unknownTX> looks like some kind of permissions problem now ... i was just going and deleting folders and renaming folders on my exfat drive and now this
<unknownTX> the drive is steady running but i dont know what is now causing the drive to be in use
<user|49342> hi all, where can I find minimum requirements for Kubuntu (20.04)?
<unknownTX> i see dolphin is still running via the ps command but the GUI is not.. if i were to kill dolphin, might i suffer corrupt files?
<unknownTX> user|49342, I am guessing it does not say on the download page?
<user|49342> it doesn't
<unknownTX> user|49342 i found this: https://techspirited.com/kubuntu-system-requirements
<unknownTX> not sure the date or the version of kubuntu it speaks of but from my experience, kubuntu is a great lightweight distro , expecially great for older hardware with minimal specs
<user|49342> yeah, I want to put a lightweight *ubuntu into a 2GB ram (but good processor and SSD), and I'm choosing between Kubuntu and Lubuntu
<user|49342> that page has not date indeed. I guess i'll try both and decide then. Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Either DE should work very well.
<usr7rst1> Hello! I want to move to this distro, but I've had multiple issues with plasmashell crashing earlier. Segmentation fault. Happens after a while when computer goes into lockscreen. Can someone point me in the right direction of fixing this?
<usr7rst1> Found no successful solutions online as most of them are outdates
<Metamorphosis> usr7rst1 Can you explain more? I never had such issue.
<usr7rst1> Everything would work fine until I logged in after it going to lock screen. Programs would be there, everything would be responsive except the desktop itself. After doing kquit and kstart plasmashell in the terminal the desktop would be back
<usr7rst1> It seems to be an issue with the desktop environment though, as Manjaro KDE also has the same issue
<usr7rst1> I've also seen some people connecting it with the fact that they have an AMD gpu, which I also have. Could this be part of the problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @usr7rst1, I have range of NVidia cards and one Intel laptop and I do not have this issue.  So likely could be an AMD specific issue.  I recommend searching bugs.kde.org for similar issues and contacting the KDE channel once the bug has been found or reported.
<eeos> Hi everybody. I am trying to active the Chinese keyboard on Kubuntu 18:04 LTS .... I used to have the keyboard on another mahcine, and it was relatively easy,but in this case I cannot do so .... I used to have xim now there is something called ibus? Anyone who can help?
<Linneris> Greetings! I have upgraded from Kubuntu 19.10 to 20.04, and the Alt-F2 shortcut for running commands has stopped working.
<Linneris> It started working again after running /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kconf_update_bin/krunnerglobalshortcuts
<Linneris> Just thought I'd share that here. :)
<matthias_> Could you also use <Alt> <Space> to get the Krunner-Promt?
<Linneris> Nope, I couldn't. But that command fixed both shortcuts
<matthias_> Hm, interesting. For me (fresh install of 20.04) it also has some strange bugs... Sometimes, after booting, my Touchpad is just not working properbly. No right-click, no left-click (on tab) only the mouse-keys (thank god I have one...) are working. No problem after another reboot.
<matthias_> Seems like we have to wait a few more update-rounds ;-)
<IrcsomeBot> andanza was added by: andanza
<IrcsomeBot> <andanza> Hi, has anyone deployed kubuntu 20.04 with theforeman so far and can show me a link for installation media settings?
<eeos> Hi everybody! I am trying to install the chinese keyboard on kubuntu 18:04 LTS , but to no availe. Anyone who can help?
<Taggnostr> eeos, I use fcitx
<Taggnostr> eeos: something like http://dpaste.com/1GXXZMT
<eeos> Thank you Taggnostr, I have installed fcitx, but I need to use stroke based keyboard
<eeos> Taggnostr: I do not seem to be able to switch to a stroke based keyboard.
<niktaris> Hi, I have a problem with the sound in 20.04. Problem is that If I disconnect and then reconnect the headphone jack I have no sound in the headphones. I have to go to the systemsettings and change profile in the audio settings to something else and then re-select  the  settings in order to work. Anybody can help ?
<Taggnostr> I haven't used stroke-based keyboards, are there any for fcitx?
<eeos> I think so!
<CuYonS> hi
<eeos> Taggnostr: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fcitx#Chinese
<Taggnostr> eeos, and did you manage to install it and select it from fcitx?
<Taggnostr> eeos, you might also have better luck on #ubuntu-cn or #Mandarin
<eeos> Taggnostr: no luck whatsoever ....
<eeos> Taggnostr: in  your case, how do you switch from one keyboard to the other? using system tray icon?
<Taggnostr> eeos, cltr+space
<eeos> Taggnostr: I ried reinstalling everything
<eeos> Taggnostr: and how do you chose on which input methods to rotate with ctrl+space?
<Taggnostr> I have 2 inputs, so it switches between the two
<eeos> Taggnostr: yes, but how do you configure it?
<Taggnostr> have you tried im-config and restarting afterwards?
<eeos> Taggnostr: because I always tried to configure it from the fcitx configure ....
<Taggnostr> in the fcitx settings you can decide which inputs to use
<eeos> Taggnostr: not with im-config, I have always used fcitx settings
<Taggnostr> iirc im-config is required to "activate" fcitx, once fcitx is active you can configure/use it normally
<eeos> Taggnostr: so, I need to install im-config as well .... the issue is that whatever I do, fcitx configure doe snot accept keyboards that aer stroke based ....
<Taggnostr> eeos, not sure if it's still required, I used those instructions I pasted when I installed it a while ago (but since you are on 18.04 they might still relevant)
<eeos> Taggnostr: I will try again from scratch
<Taggnostr> eeos, have you checked if other keyboards work with fcitx?  if you can use a pinyin-based keyboard, then the problem is with the stroke-based one, if not, there might be some problem with fcitx
<eeos> Taggnostr: several! Wubi New Century, Zhegma, etc. etc.
<eeos> OK! I am going to log out, because I need to restart! Thanks a lot for your help.
<Taggnostr> if they work, then fcitx is probably fine and you shouldn't need to play with im-config, and the problem might be specific to the stroke keyboard
<Taggnostr> ok, good luck :)
<doug_> Good morning (in my locale). Has anyone succesfully "wiped" all information to start fresh with kontact?
<doug_> There is a dated entry in the KDE wiki, but it seems that people are reporting variable results.
<niktaris> Think I found a bug in 20.04. Problem is that if I start my dell laptop with the headphone connected, If I disconnect and then reconnect the headphones, I have no sound from headphones. disconnecting the heaphone the speakers work ok
<IrcsomeBot> David Smith was added by: David Smith
<user|39974> Good morning! I speak English badly so I will paste Google translations.
<user|39974> Namely, during the installation of Kubuntu 20.04 I choose Polish but the system installs in English anyway. So there is a mistake.
<user|39974> What to do with this?
<mattmu> anyone know why I'm getting "ISO is invalid: Could not find SHA256SUMS, please download PGP signature file to same directory" when I'm trying to Write the Kubuntu 20.04 to a USB so I can test it out?
<Technique> has anyone used Elisa - music player?  If so is it the best one out there?
<Impre> Personally I use Cantata, but I've heard very good things about Elisa
<Technique> thank you i like open source projects, i will check this out
<masonbee-M1> Technique: Also try Clementine, Amarok and lollypop.
<masonbee-M1> Technique: https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk/+archive/ubuntu/lollypop is pretty cool. Clementine is still being ported to qt5 and Amarok is a little out of date.
 * diogenes_ likes DeaDBeeF music player.
 * genii hugs his VLC
<viewer|53> hello
<viewer|53> question
<viewer|53> I can't upgrade kunbutu 19.10 in 20.04
<viewer|53> could you please help me
<Impre> What's the problem?
<viewer|53> I can't upgrade
<viewer|53> my update no found the nex version
<viewer|53> new sorry
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> i wuld wait
<oerheks> c/would
<Impre> Same, I'd wait until .1 at minimum
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<oerheks> see known issues
<shaunm1963> Hi everyone, if answered elsewhere please advise and apologies. Simple question: using Kubuntu 19.10; how do I make Dolphin open folders with Single Click: can find no options. Thanks!
<Impre> System settings, workspace, click behavior
<viewer|53> thanks ubottu
<shaunm1963> Problem resolved. Thanks
<highmesaranch> after initial install, the password and username were accepted 1 time only and rejected each time after on 2 separate machines
<highmesaranch> faq
<sigNeon> is kvantum the only tool that can modify kde's Dolphin to remove borders and such? Or is there another way?
<sigNeon> like this... https://ibb.co/0yJHmMS
<ceska> Hi,
<ceska> Any one knws how to set back Python 2.7 as default on 18.04? I have played and set alternatives to Python 3.7 and now my system doesnt work properly.
<ceska>  hey. How to set back defaults relatined to Python in system? I think I;ve brake my system with trying to change defaults.  Thanks in advance.
#kubuntu 2020-04-28
<IosifZ> Hi all
<IosifZ> I had a 19.04 installed on this HP 8460p, exclusive wireless usage
<IosifZ> worked without a hitch
<IosifZ> 20.04 seems to have an issue with my wifi now but really likes my phone hotspot
<IosifZ> so not the driver
<IosifZ> tried with ubuntu 20.04 and kubuntu twice
<IosifZ> read about the killer wifi and now after install I upgraded the kernel to 5.6
<IosifZ> I still have the same issue
<IosifZ> any ideas please ? I'm no linux savy person
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> android
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> 育苗
<IosifZ> *-network
<IosifZ>        description: Wireless interface
<IosifZ>        product: Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]
<IosifZ>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<IosifZ>        physical id: 0
<unknownTX> so ive been duckduckgoing and just cant get this figured correctly. scanning a usb hard drive for errors and repairing them when the fs is exfat...
<unknownTX> maybe my brain is just dead or something but can someone throw me a bone
<valorie> unknownTX: there is this: https://www.diskinternals.com/partition-recovery/how-to-fix-a-corrupted-external-hard-drive-at-home/
<valorie> unknownTX: this looks better: https://www.r-studio.com/external-disk-recovery.html
<valorie> btw I just googled your phrase above and added 'linux' when all it showed was win stuff
<unknownTX> ya all i got was windows stuff :(
<Shesh> Hi, How can I change the Inkscape icons to factory default  in 20.04
<Shesh>  I tried to use an icon theme, it doesn't work as well
<Shesh> sorry, I meant it was not read at all
<valorie> Shesh: they might know in #kde
<IrcsomeBot> Rae Eastep was added by: Rae Eastep
<Shesh> thanks +valorie
<valorie> but inkscape isn't KDE software so I have no clue where that infor is stored
<Shesh> I see, I asked there as well
<Shesh> I installed it from Discover
<valorie> keep in mind all the kde chans are most active in euro-working hours
<valorie> sure, you can install anything from the archive from discover
<Shesh> I got used to the default icons. Finding it hard to understand the new ones
<valorie> and if you allow snap/appimage/flatpak, those too
<Shesh> sorry, I didn't follow the last line
<valorie> those are alternative packaging systems
<valorie> !snaps
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<Shesh> what does Discover offer by default ?
<valorie> everything in the archive
<Shesh> +ubottu thanks.
<valorie> and everything in backports, etc. if you have those enabled
<Shesh> I meant to ask, flatpak /app image / snap +valorie
<valorie> ?
<Shesh> someone told me that Discover offers Flatpak
<valorie> it can, yes
<valorie> you have to allow it
<valorie> probably in settings
<Shesh> because I installed Inkscape through Discover
<valorie> I've never installed a flatpak
<Shesh> may I ask where in " Settings " ? +valorie
<valorie> I don't know
<valorie> I never allowe them
<Shesh> neither do I. No
<valorie> I just know you can
<Shesh> No Flatpak yet
<Shesh> ok
<Shesh> Can I rephrase my question. If I install from Discover, by default, which packaging will it use for Inkscape
<Shesh> please don't feel bad
<Shesh> I am trying to understand
<valorie> !inkscape
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.5-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 14532 kB, installed size 78934 kB
<Shesh> +ubottu, I will check store to see.
<valorie> in my discover, I see the option to enable flatpak
<valorie> right in settings
<valorie> near the top
<Shesh> ok
<valorie> but no appimage
<Shesh> right
<valorie> I think the issue there that is no single trusted source of appimages
<valorie> yet
<Shesh> I see
<Shesh> +valorie what will be the Euro Timezone
<Shesh> in GMT
<valorie> probably the same as there
<valorie> from 08:00 on
<valorie> you know you can be in more than one channel at a time, right?
<valorie> if you are running an IRC client
<Shesh> yes, thanks. I know
<valorie> cool
<Shesh> I am new, but I discovered that much
<Shesh> :)
<valorie> some just don't pay attention
<valorie> and thus don't learn
<valorie> :-)
<Shesh> :)
<Shesh> with someone like you help, it will change
<Shesh> you to *
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> thank you
<Shesh> :)
<Shesh> I am quite happy with Kubuntu at the moment
<Shesh> Impressed
<valorie> me too, have been using it for many years
<Shesh> I have been using default
<valorie> me too
<Shesh> I see
<valorie> almost all default
<Shesh> Nice to have flavours
<valorie> I do change the home background image when I get tired of it
<Shesh> I tried Lubuntu in 18.04
<Shesh> very light
<valorie> aside from that, everything's good
<Shesh> Kubuntu takes only 600 MB
<Shesh> +1
<valorie> lubuntu people are great!
<valorie> all the flavors are
<Shesh> :claps:
<valorie> we work togther a lot for testing and stuff
<Shesh> I see
<Shesh> are you a team member ?
<valorie> yep
<Shesh> nice to know :)
<valorie> release manager, although I didn't really do that job this cycle
<Shesh> what is your role ? :neutral tone :
<valorie> and council member
<Shesh> great
<Shesh> Nice to see people spending time to help others
<Shesh> can you tell me about Krunner
<Shesh> I think it is like Dash
<valorie> most of the fossy channels are full of helpful folks
<Shesh> is it ?
<valorie> I don't know dash
<valorie> but krunner does a loooooot of things
<Shesh> As in Ubuntu unity and Gnome search bar
<valorie> it does search, yes
<Shesh> I see, the shortcut is ?
<valorie> it will do math
<valorie> alt+space
<valorie> it translate measurements
<valorie> and on and on
<Shesh> awesome
<valorie> https://store.kde.org/c/1327054 is some of the plugins available
<valorie> but it does a lot by default
<valorie> for instance you can restart plasma from there, if there is a plasma issue
<Shesh> I will try
<valorie> and other short commands
<Shesh> i see
<valorie> it is plasmashell-replace
<valorie> the command, I mean
<Shesh> thanks, got it :)
<Shesh> not whole restart right ? In app restart
<valorie> you can turn on apps that way
<valorie> just plasma
<valorie> not apps
<Shesh> +1
<Shesh> yes, I mean, in OS restart.
<Shesh> no logout
<valorie> it won't do a full restart I don't think
<Shesh> +1
<valorie> right, no logout
<valorie> although perhaps you can logout that way too
<valorie> dunno
<Shesh> ok :)
<Shesh> thanks for your time. I will come back some time later. See whether I can fix the Inkscape icon issue
<valorie> yw
<valorie> ttyl
<Shesh> sure
<Shesh> have a nice time :)
<Shesh> bye
<Shesh> How to use " Activities " like tiling ?
<Shesh> It happens automatically to me
<valorie> tiling?
<valorie> it's not really an analogue
<Shesh> something that happens when we click on " Activities " in Gnome
<valorie> activities are a way to group applications, browser tabs etc. to a particular activity
<valorie> like Work, Gaming, Vacation Planning
<valorie> etc.
<Shesh> oh
<valorie> tiling is just an auto window arrangements
<valorie> I hate it!
<valorie> lol
<Shesh> a minute before, my 2 windows shrunk, just like in Gnome upper right hand corner
<Shesh> :)
<valorie> don't really use activities because mine are all sort of the same
<valorie> that's the "hot corner"
<Shesh> I see
<valorie> I turn that off too
<valorie> don't like it
<Shesh> :)
<valorie> but some love it
<Shesh> how to use hot corner ? just to know about it
<valorie> plasma is all about choice
<Shesh> I got used to it while using default
<valorie> I think it enlarges a window?
<Shesh> +1
<valorie> or shrinks
<valorie> or something
<Shesh> shrinks, lists them as tiles
<valorie> if you type corner into krunner you can change the defaults
<valorie> I just remove them
<Shesh> ok
<valorie> I have only laptops; might be different if I had some huge monitor
<Shesh> same here.
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Can anyone tell me pls whether kubuntu creates swap file if we font create a swap partition?
<valorie> @mello009 - a swap file will be created (I think) no matter what
<valorie> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> @valorie, Thanks
<valorie> yw
<IrcsomeBot> healthy_sinner was added by: healthy_sinner
<masonbee-M1> Must be hot corner day, I just removed mine in settings land then removed the widgets widget as well. I think it has all been redone in 5.18 but having the hot corner in the same place as the widget widget in the same place as the close buttons for windows was annoying to say the least.
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Addition driver appliaction says graphics driver manually selected...How I can Install nvidia driver properly for my laptop nvidia mx250?
<denki> hi
<Guest57092> hi
<Guest57092> does this work
<Guest57092> well
<mike-hs> hi. I've messed something with libvirt-qemu profile. How I can reset it to default state?
<mike-hs> I meant apparmor profile. Sry
<mike-hs> How to reset apparmor profile to default
<ceska> Hey. I did broken my Kubuntu 18.04 with trying too make python 3.7 be default and now some programs doesnt work. even apt manager droping errors is there any way to get system to defaults? at least things related to Python? I gues default Python version on 18.04 must be 2.7 correct?  thanks for ant help
<ceska> FOr one reason I missing Opensuse that it has Snapper in system by default
<ceska> If I uninstall Python 3.7 , will system defaults to 2.7? I don't think so?
<yossarianuk> Hi - does anyone know how to use KDE IM to access a Lync account ?
<yossarianuk> i use pidin-sipe at present but I would prefer to use the native KDE IM
<yossarianuk> sorry pidgin-sipe
<yuradoc> hello. am i able upgrade somehow from 19.10 20.04 or it's not yet ready?
<yuradoc> i have some messages - no new realeases
<yossarianuk> if I go to -KDE IM ->  add account - office365/Lync  nothing happens
<yossarianuk> if I choose Office/365/Lync (via libpurple) I get a screen that has only options - connect when wizard is finished and adcanec (which just has do not sync calander) - i click OK
<yossarianuk> and nothing happens
<yossarianuk> *advanced*
<yossarianuk> anyone using KDE IM to connect to lync?
<yossarianuk> as it seems broken
<yossarianuk> i.e no where to put username/pass, etc
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Roger Light> Hi all, I'd like to figure out the source of this bug, but have no idea how I should go about that. Can anybody help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwin/+bug/1868704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1868704 in kwin (Ubuntu) "Secondary monitor black after rotation" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Roger Light, 1st see if it is already reported @ bugs.kde.org
<jhdore> Good morning - I've been following the instructions for upgrading to 20.04 in the article you've linked to, but the apt-get dist-upgrade command tells me there is nothing to do. Is this correct (it's not released yet) or something up with my machine?
<BluesKaj> jhdore, use the newer command, do-release-upgrade -d, (you still need the -d flag til the point release in july)
<RikMills> jhdore: apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades packages on your current release (e.g. bugfixes). It does not upgrade you TO a new release.
<jhdore> Thanks! do-release-upgrade -d isn't in the Upgrade doc on the Ubuntu site!
<IrcsomeBot> <Roger Light> @RikMills, I've tried a variety of searches and not come up with anything that looks similar.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Roger Light, In that case, please report it if you can
<IrcsomeBot> Rs4nti was added by: Rs4nti
<IrcsomeBot> <Roger Light> Done
<user|62682> what is system requres for kubuntu
<montered> è xdcc send # 1
<montered> xdcc send #1
<ordinarydude1> 1024 MiB to 2048 MiB RAM, inimum of a 2ghz cpu, 8gig of space
<IrcsomeBot> RandomPaulTelegram was added by: RandomPaulTelegram
<gls> hello, I upgraded to Kubuntu 20.04 and now I have this issue : https://i.imgur.com/IySpsh5.png (screenshot of my desktop with system settings open, same problem with SDDM) does anybody here have an idea of what package is missing ? :) thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> gls, have you run updates /upgrades since installation?
<gls> BluesKaj: yes, everything is up to date :(
<gls> I reinstalled kubuntu-desktop sddm plasma-desktop (I think)
<gls> but I don't really know what's missing, the bottom bar and system settings work fine if I click. There is just a problem with the color
<BluesKaj> which gpu?
<gls> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 (Mobile) (rev 02)
<gls> it is a dell laptop for my work, I don't think I have another GPU
<gls> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version (2:2.99.917+git20200226-1). but I guess that if I had a problem with my xorg drivers, I couldn't even reach SDDM/desktop
<BluesKaj> gls, my laptop is a dell with the same gpu using the i915 driver... did you update/ upgrade your existing packages before upgrading to 20.04?
<gls> yes, it was clean. I did update+upgrade then reboot, then do-release-upgrade then update & upgrade
<muni> hi team
<muni> i'm not able to click or operate kubuntu with laptop touch pad
<BluesKaj> gls,  the proper command for upgrade to 20.04 is to use -d flag as well, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<muni> can you tell me the solution
<muni> touch pad is not working
<gls> BluesKaj: yes I used -d but I think that I also used -m desktop (I am not sure)
<gls> which should be fine
<BluesKaj> -m desktop?why?
<BluesKaj> ther's no need for that afaik
<gls> okay mistake but what is the impact ? we can have desktop or server so I guess it doesn't impact negatively my OS
<gls> btw, I can start a Ubuntu session and the desktop seems to be fine
<BluesKaj> so you have both gnome and kde/plasma desktops?
<gls> BluesKaj: apprently yes, don't know why though since I never used gnome
<gls> ubuntu-desktop is not installed
<BluesKaj> so what does your ubuntu session desktop look like ?
<gls> similar to this : https://149366088.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-screenshot.jpg
<BluesKaj> gls, that looks an awful lot like gnome to me :-)
<gls> yes but ubuntu-desktop is not installed so I am trying to find some kind of "gnome" package
<BluesKaj> suggest you go ask in #ubunbtu chat for help on that
<BluesKaj> oops correction #ubuntu
<gls> I found ubuntu-session and gnome-shell installed
<BluesKaj> do you have kubuntu-desktop installed as well?
<gls> yes, this one is installed
<BluesKaj> what do you mean by "this one"
<gls> kubuntu-desktop but all the others *-desktop are not installed (lubuntu, xubuntu, ...)
<gls> I uninstalled all the gnome stuff, rebooting now
<gls> okay no change, I think I am going to backup all my work dir and clean install this version :)
<gls> thanks for your help
<R13ose> Sometimes when I using Kubuntu, this will logout for no reason.  I don't know why.  How do I not logout?
<BluesKaj> ok is plasma-desktop installed ?
<BluesKaj> gls,^
<ericmci> Hello
<gls> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> gls, ok, seems a clean install is in order
<gls> BluesKaj: indeed, thanks again for your time
<masonbee-M1> OK, that is weird. On 20.04 chromium-browser is now a transitional package that installs the snap. There is no package for a non snap version.
<jukebohi> I'm going to install clean 20.04 (once I get some SSDs, USB sticks and such). I'm now on 18.04.4. If I move the Plasma Vault as is, will it open? Or should I just fetch the files to unencrypted for a little while and then create a Plasma Vault?
<masonbee-M1> Also, is there some way to blacklist snapd from installing?
<BluesKaj> masonbee-M1, snapd is not installed by default, if you don't want it, remove it
<genii> https://snapcraft.io/blog/chromium-in-ubuntu-deb-to-snap-transition
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> 美国
<genii> This snap-only transition of chromium was announced a while ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> How to install fingerprint driver for asus x512?
<masonbee-M1> BluesKaj: snapd was installed by default on my install. After removing it I went to install chromium and it reinstalled again.
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> When I tried to boot with usb and the system startes scanning those filesystem after 100% I see something "1 error found you will encounter erros" like this I'm not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Anyone know why?
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Maybe something error on flashing iso
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It's check the integrity of the files written to the usb
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Try rufus or etcher
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> So either your download was correct, there was an error writing to the usb, or your usb is faulty
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Yeah I think so
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> I will download the iso again and check my usb
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Thanks guys 👍
<masonbee-M1> genii: I don't do snap. I suppose I will have to install Chrome instead.
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> I hate it becos it shows 1 error 😅
<masonbee-M1> <mello009> I had the same thing and it installed fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> @masonbee-M1> <mello009, So you went ahead and installed it?
<barry> Hello
<barry> I am new to Kubuntu
<masonbee-M1> <mello009> I have just gone through and made sure all the programs I have in 18.04 are able to install on 20.04 and everythign is fine except for Chromium....for which I will have to use chrome. The install has been running for a couple of days now, updates, installs, etc...all good. Wrote the image with the startup usb maker (kde version). The image was fine if I checked it in a virtual machine. So maybe check the image
<masonbee-M1> that way and then try writing to a different usb with dd or something. Or give it a go.
<mparillo> masonbee-M1: You could try Falkon
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> @masonbee-M1> <mello009, Yeah im about to re the image again
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Also I have to fully check my usb
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> It's brand new one idk if it's corrupted or not
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Thank you
<masoud> hi
<masoud> what is this chat?
<user|16698> Hello everyone, I have some trouble with the "new" Focal version on Kubuntu. After upgrading sddm seems blocked.
<diogenes_> !topic | masoud
<ubottu> masoud: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<user|16698> Can someone have any clue ?
<user|16698> !topic
<masoud> tanks guys
<diogenes_> user|16698, how did you upgrade?
<user|16698> with the do-release-upgrade command inside a tty
<user|16698> (currently running my firefox using startx on tty2)
<diogenes_> user|16698, try a new user with; sudo adduser test
<diogenes_> and login as test.
<user|16698> I could sddm don't event land to the users page so i don't think it will help
<user|16698> I could but sddm don't event land to the users page so i don't think it will help
<IrcsomeBot> Makozoe was added by: Makozoe
<diogenes_> then try re-installing sddm.
<user|16698> done :/
<diogenes_> user|16698, systemctl status sddm see if it shows any errors also xorg logs, btw any GPU drivers were installed before the upgrade?
<user|16698> in logs I just go Auth: sddm-helper exited with 11
<user|16698> (but stille running)
<user|16698> my driver for my intel GPU is i915
<user|16698> (mesa drivers)
<unknownTX> evening all... :) well pre-evening here
<oerheks> :-)
<unknownTX> man, been moving files off my 2TB drive to 2 othere drives , so i can repair the 2TB beast
<unknownTX> dont EEEEEEVER use exFAT
<mario_> list
<jhunold> !list | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: jhunold: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oerheks> exfat is not the issue, ubuntu or linux as whole does not give complete set of filecheck+repair utils
<oerheks> work in progress
<oerheks> mario_, https://torrent.ubuntu.com/tracker_index
<ivan_> hi
<sharmarran> I have tried everything recommended and so far, none of them work. Can someone please tell me how to permanently enable boot numbers lock on focal fossa?
<sharmarran> I have tried everything recommended and so far, none of them work. Can someone please tell me how to permanently enable boot numbers lock on focal fossa?
<genii> Repeating every 7-10 minutes instead of every 2 minutes would be better :)
<user|19575> Hola
<sharmarran> genii myob
<genii> sharmarran: So, numlock on after user logs in, or numlock when login screen comes up?
<genii> sharmarran: To set it for your user: System Settings -> Input Devices -> Keyboard   ..then on the right of the screen, a section called NumLock on Plasma Startup    with 3 choices: Turn on  - Turn off - Leave unchanged. Choosing "Turn on" here, and hitting "Apply" button in bottom right of the window should change it
<sharmarran> genii I have been told this before, and there is no such option on my keyboard settings.
<sharmarran> I have tried everything recommended and so far, none of them work. Can someone please tell me how to permanently enable boot numbers lock on focal fossa?  Please if someone can answer this question directly, I would much apit. cheers
<sharmarran> I have tried everything recommended and so far, none of them work. Can someone please tell me how to permanently enable boot numbers lock on focal fossa? If someone can answer this question, I would very much appreciate it. cheers
<genii> sharmarran: PLease stop spamming, or I will be forced to remove yuo from the channel, thanks.
<sharmarran> genii I am 66 years old and require a bit more respect. thank you! And I have no idea what you mean by spamming. Also, I would appreciate it, if someone else could answer this question for me. cheers
<genii> sharmarran: Spamming is repeating the same content over and and over close togther in time. And I am not a young man either.
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> @sharmarran, for login screen, create the file /etc/sddm.conf   if not exist and add: … [General] … Numlock=on
<sharmarran> genii I am a woman, not a man. Please stop talking to me. thank you. I am new to unbuntu, and i do not appreciate being threatened. If this is how you treat people looking for help, then I will look elsewhere. However, I will lodge a complaint if you continue to be rude to me.
<sharmarran> i do not care who you are, you have no right to be rude to users
<genii> You are welcome to lokk elsewere, but we are indeed tryy to assist. But some patientince on your part must also be had.
<genii> Hah, I am the one trying to be polite
<sharmarran> patientince?
<dougl> enuff please
<genii> You were given a solution to try, perhaps to to attapt it.
<sharmarran> Threatening people is not being polite
<genii> attempt it, rather
<sharmarran> what is patientince?
<housecat> patience, presumably
<sharmarran> you are being rude
<genii> sharmarran: Patience. My spelling is not good lately
<el> sharmarran: he's trying his best in his current situation. the instructions genii gave appear correct to me
<sharmarran> is there anyone here who can answer my question? If not, then I will try back later
<sharmarran> and I responded
<sharmarran> and then was threatened
<el> yes and given he can't see your keyboard, and neither can i, neither of us know what else to suggest to you
<sharmarran> what is next?
<sharmarran> then you don't know the answer to my question. cheers. I will try again later
<dougl> sharmarran, what did not work? or did you find a stumbling block we dont know about?
<el> repeating yourself over and over doesn't make the answer change unfortunately, trying back later would be a better idea, and preferably come in hand with something to help the next people know what your keyboard is like
<sharmarran> and again. what genii recommended is not an option on my system
<housecat> sharmarran: can you describe what you do see in keyboard settings?
<housecat> might help us get on the same page :)
<sharmarran> i will write to the developers again. maybe they can help me with this dilemma. I found this support section last night for the first time. I received decent help last night for another issue, and so i returned.
<el> sharmarran: does it look like https://i.imgur.com/k6uWbRT.png ?
<el> if not let us know everything that is missing
<sharmarran> yes it does
<el> so all the lines are the same?
<el> i don't have kubuntu so i'm kinda limited in what i can help with :-/
<sharmarran> el yes
<el> ok so you can see the three choices in the top box?
<sharmarran> yes
<el> is the "turn on" option the one that's enabled?
<sharmarran> yes
<sharmarran> el this is one of the first thing I have tried. It doesn't work
<el> ok, and is the button in the bottom right hand corner "apply"
<el> ?
<sharmarran> oh come on!
<sharmarran> really
<dougl> what?
<el> is it or not?
<sharmarran> I am not an imbecile
<sharmarran> of course I click on APPLY
<dougl> <grin>
<el> is it currently lit up or it is greyed out?
<sharmarran> come on!
<sharmarran> can you help me or not
<el> we're just double checking things, i can't see your screen so i'm making sure what you're looking at is what i think you're looking at
<el> you're helping me make sure we're on the same page, i'm the imbecile in this case
<sharmarran> it fine. you probably do not know another way. I will check with the developers again.
<sharmarran> I did say, that I had already tried this
<el> i was going to help you do the sddm.conf edit that was suggested via the telegram bot
<sharmarran> as well as trying to change it on the Konsole ...and in the BIOS. but nothing has worked so far
<sharmarran> LOL
<dougl> its all fun...
<dougl> and whats not fun is educational
<el> but ok if you want to wait for someone else that's your choice, that's the thing you need to ask for help with next time: ~IrcsomeBot | <da_ni_el> @sharmarran, for login screen, create the file /etc/sddm.conf   if not exist and add: … [General] … Numlock=on
<el> perhaps da_ni_el is still around to walk you through that
<sharmarran> I told you I already tried the config route
<sharmarran> El i have already tried configuring it and adding the line ...greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<sharmarran> and a number of other things as well. I realize you do not know the different things I have tried. But I will know when you tell me something that I have not tried
<sharmarran> take care and have a lovely day/ evening :)
<kbdproblem> hello I would like to enable keyboard backlight on my dell inspiron laptop. However, since no dell_backlight folder is to be found /sys/class/leds I would like to know if I can create my own config
<kbdproblem> Can anyone tell me how to approach this problem?
<mauricio> hey
<kbdproblem> hello
#kubuntu 2020-04-29
<IrcsomeBot> Elegant Ancero was added by: Elegant Ancero
<asjid> i am using kubuntu 20.04 on lenovo thinkpad t460s. how can i login with fingerprint.
<jtatria> Hello all. Anyone here with a working nvidia prime installation? I just installed 20.04 from scratch, and prime render offloading ("On demand" in nvidia settings) does not work. It was working perfectly in 19.10.
<valorie> !nvidia | jtatria
<ubottu> jtatria: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<valorie> I have the system76 PPA enabled, since I have sys76 laptop
<valorie> 20.04 perfect for me so far
<jtatria> valorie, does tha include nvidia prime render offloading?
<valorie> I don't know what that is?
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~system76-dev/+archive/ubuntu/stable <-- maybe more info there
<valorie> they told me to do it so I did
<jtatria> valorie, so, laptops with dual gpus (an integratd one, usually intel and a discrete one, in my case nvidia), render grpahics-intensive applications off-screen on the discrete gpu, and then pass that to the integrated gpu to show on the screen.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I believe that my laptop has both intell and nvidia
<jtatria> this is known as "render offloading", and was not supported until recently: only last year nvidia submitted patches to xserver to have this capability working
<jtatria> this was working perfect in ubuntu 19.04
<jtatria> lbut it is broken now
<valorie> :(
<jtatria> valorie, ok we can check if your config is working
<valorie> there is a special nvidia PPA
<valorie> in the second link that ubottu posted
<jtatria> would you mind sharing the output of $ glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL vendor' ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> 微信
<valorie> no output to that
<valorie> shouldn't that pipe to a file or pastebin?
<jtatria> nono, just enter the 'glxinfo' command, and pipe that to grep: glexinfo | grep "OpenGL vendor"
<jtatria> glxinfo*
<jtatria> if you have an intel integrated card, it shod say: "OpenGL vendor string: Intel"
<valorie> I pasted in exactly what you wrote
<valorie> there was no output
<valorie> just >
<jtatria> maybe you left in the $?
<valorie> so I evidently do not
<valorie> no
<jtatria> well, there should be _some_ output t glxinfo :)
<valorie> glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL vendor
<valorie> >
<jtatria> oooh
<jtatria> '
<valorie> lol
<jtatria> you missed the last '
<jtatria> :
<jtatria> :)
<valorie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3fGr7Rqtgy/
<jtatria> ok, that's bad
<jtatria> so, the long explanation
<valorie> what's bad?
<valorie> my config?
<jtatria> IF your system does indeed have a dual GPU setup, with both intel and nvidia, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL vendor" should output: OpenGL vendor string: Intel. that meeans that applications are being rendered by default in the intel card.
<jtatria> and then the output of
<jtatria> __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia glxinfo | grep "OpenGL vendor" should say Nvidia
<jtatria> that is, with default settings, render on intel, with those variables set, render to nvidia
<jtatria> my problem, is that I get the error you got when trying the second option
<jtatria> but Intel with the first.
<jtatria> you have some issue with your gpu setup :(
<jtatria> but i guess is to enalbe features you don't use?
<valorie> I'm not a gamer
<valorie> I've seen no problems
<jtatria> thats what i meant, if it works for you, it works.
<jtatria> but unfortunately you ahve a different setup than what i'm trying to achieve.
<jtatria> thanks in any case :)
<valorie> ok
<valorie> sorry I couldn't help
<jtatria> no problem!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @jtatria, I have hybrid Nvidia 960m laptop here.  NVidia offloading seems to be working fine.
<jtatria> IrcsomeBot awesome. might i ask you some questions?
<jtatria> which driver and xserver are you using?
<jtatria> IrcsomeBot and what is the output of both $ glxinfo | grep "OpenGL vendor" and $ __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia glxinfo | grep "OpenGL vendor" ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 440.82, xorg/focal,now 1:7.7+19ubuntu14
<source_> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OpenGL vendor string: Intel, OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @source_, hi
<jtatria> ok, so your setup is working... i wonder what's wrng with mine...
<source_> oh hey I am very new to IRC and linux in general
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> welcome aboard.
<source_> a friend of mine told me to drop by here when i face any bugs
<jtatria> IrcsomeBot is there a config file in /etc/X11 ?
<jtatria> aka, a xorg.conf file or a  xorg.conf.d directory?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On my laptop.  xorg is default config here.
<source_> i've been greeted with black screen with no way to access my session after suspending
<jtatria> IrcsomeBot, that would be an ampty conf?
<ivan_on_trac> Is there already an upgrade from version 19.10 to 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> xorg files have moved to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<jtatria> @IrcsomeBot ok. mind listing contents of that dir?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On my desktop, I have custom monitor settings in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @source_, Can you see a mouse pointer or is your screen fully black?
<jtatria> @IrcsomeBot and this is vanilla 20.04? no extra ppas?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NYkCPRBShX/
<source_> @DarinMiller its fully black
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have this ppa installed: __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia glxinfo | grep "OpenGL vendor"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<jtatria> @IrcsomeBot ok, ill give a try
<jtatria> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @source_, if you type ctrl-alt+t, does a terminal show up?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If not, what happens if you type ctrll+alt+f2?
<source_> ctrl alt f2 doesnt help
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @DarinMiller, What video card is installed?
<source_> i have not tried ctrl alt t
<source_> and i have a ryzen 2500u with vega 8 graphics
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmm, I have little experience with AMD cards. But recommend trying a different driver.  You have the option of 2 different open source AMD drivers and the Proprietary AMD driver, but I would have to search the net to figure out how to enable each one.
<source_> i am not sure if there already were any drivers when i installed the system so i added this ppa `ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers` and instlled them
<source__> argh how do i save sessions
<source__> irc sessions i mean
<jtatria> @IrcsomeBot worked perfect.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @jtatria, Glad to hear!
<jtatria> @IrcsomeBot sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa; sudo apt-update; sudo apt dist-upgrade; shutdown -r now and now everything works great. thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @source__, How are you connected to IRC?
<source_> konversation?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Konversation, Telegram, etc?
<source_> konversation yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you trying to save the contents of the  connection or the joined channel?
<source_> no i wasn't able to join with my old nickname
<source_> but then again the connection would have been terminated right?
<source_> i gave ctrl+alt+t a try so suspended my system but it didnt work so had to do a hard reboot
<DarinMiller> I am not an IRC expert, hopefully someone who knows more about IRC's will speak up.
<source_> yeah
<DarinMiller> for a gentle reboot (assuming the system is alive enough to respond to keyboard input),  hold down the alt key and type reisub.
<DarinMiller> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<source_> oh i see i did not know that
<source_> after suspend logs should be in /var/logs/kern.log right?
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Sorry to interrupt
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VZpr8CIA/file_28499.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> It's taking 1 min and 30 secs to boot up
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Anything I can disable or something?
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Thank you
<valorie> @mello009 that seems very slow
<valorie> I think most use "bootchart" to analyze the whole process
<valorie> !info bootchart
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Yeah
<ubottu> Package bootchart does not exist in focal
<valorie> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<valorie> I have SSDs so mine is very fast
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> That will give me detailed?
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> mello009: You've disabled all the services you do not use?
<k-linux> what is this
<lordievader> IRC, an ancient chat protocol.
<valorie> lol
<valorie> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Morning valorie
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<valorie> ok-ish
<valorie> how are you faring?
<IrcsomeBot> <Mazork> Good night
<lordievader> Doing alright here
<IrcsomeBot> m_wael_eg was added by: m_wael_eg
<jotaro111> hello
<jotaro111> wow irc
<lordievader> 👋
<akantor> hi everyone, installed kubuntu 20.04, have some doubt is it ok to disable KSguard from startup?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<Clqy> Hi, I have all sorts of problems and Im well in over my head relating to partitions, grub menu, dual boot, lost data etc... Im running kubuntu. Is there somewhere i can get some help or at least an idea of where to look
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Clqy: If you explain your issues we might be able to help you
<Clqy> well the first problem is when i turn on my computer it loads straight into grub console
<Clqy> i started with a dual boot windows 10 kubuntu, ive managed to delete  partitions and im prettty sure kubuntu is gone, but windows is still there i just cant boot into windows
<Clqy> the only way i have access to my computer is through a live boot from my external hd uefi, through the bios menu
<Clqy> maybe my problem is better solved in windows but i dont actually want to keep windows except most of my photos and videos are stored in that partition becquse i wiped my exernal hd
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can't you just try to backup your data and try to reinstall kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> As you said you don't want to keep windows, so just do a backup and reinstall everything should be a viable option?
<Clqy> at the reinstall disk selection screen it shows only my ex hd, manual installation gives me partition choices, but theres an error something about filesystems
<Clqy> how do i back up windows from a live boot of linux? do i need to create a live boot of windows to reinstall? ive only got one ex hd, but i dont want to ttouch it;;; it currently has kubutu iso on it, and i dont want to totuch it so that my friend will be able to try recover as much as he can
<IrcsomeBot> <Rae Eastep> Fwd from Eastep: I Never knew I will be able to pay off my bills until I meet Mrs Lisa Robert and get to my stand again in life, I want you guys to help appreciate Mrs Lisa Robert because I invested just $700 and got $4900 in just 4 working days. Contact her  to get started. You can follow her channel via. … 👇 … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEfp-IBH7QQlUSI0zw
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mmm I would try to boot kubuntu from the live usb and enter the windows partition in your pc. If you have aniother device with free space try to copy the files into the device. If you don't have another device, you could upload the files in your windows partition to a cloud service
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Just to backup them
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You could create a bootable windows usb pen drive to reinstall it if you want but first try to backup all of your data
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't know How many free GB do you need but you can pretty much recover everything just using one or two services for free like dropbox or Google Drive.
<Clqy> ive got a mega that i just signed upto, currently at 85G so thats not a problem
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So what's the problem then? Just try to backup all of your data from your pc to the cloud starting kubuntu via live usb. After you did all the backup, we can try to reinstall everything and format the HDD
<Clqy> where/how do i backup a different partition? g sync will do that?  then the problem i have is that i dont have a pen drive, cant get one until tuesday maybe...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Do you want to keep all the partition? I use clonezilla to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You have to burn on the usb drive a bootable ISO of clonezilla and do the backup
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I think you're cloning all the partition with all its problems
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Better to just save the data and start from scratch
<Clqy> i dont know, this is a new (to me) pc, i just want to keep my photos which are currently saved in windows
<Clqy> theres nothing else on it
<Clqy> so Im currently on the live boot kubuntu, how do i find my photos on the windows partition? and then upload them? do i first have to mount it somewhere, then what§
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If you start the pc with the live usb of kubuntu on your usb drive try to open Dolphin. Are you able to access the windows files on the partition?
<Clqy> no
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Just open  dolphin and you'll see the hdd
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So that means that you don't see the windows partition in dolphin? What do you see?
<Clqy> nope i think because ive had to run kubuntu through ufei application in bios and windows is on bios§
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mmmm i think that you should still be able to see the hdd
<Clqy> in dolphin under devices it has "/overlay"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Go into / folder
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You should see the folder "media" click on it and see if you can find a device to mount
<Clqy> do you mean home/media?
<airi> Hi! I just installed Kubuntu 20.04 on my laptop & currently having trouble logging in. Reinstalled more than thrice already & DuckDuckGo'd something like changing to nosplash in grub. Though I am not entirely sure how to update-grub or what I did is correct. I made the root partition and home partition separately. Any help in solving this would be
<airi> appreciated :)
<airi> *or rather it doesn't even go to login
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Clqy: yes
<Clqy> there is no mediq file there
<airi> Also tried recovery mode, by the way, but it is just stuck
<Clqy> *folder
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You should try via Konsole to see the devices that kubuntu detects
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Try ls /dev
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In the terminal you should see all the devices
<Clqy> that brings up many things lots of different colors, sda1 which i beleive is my hard drive is orange
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep so there is an hdd
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That kubuntu can see
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You should also see sda1, 2,3 etc..
<Clqy> correct upto 6
<Clqy> alll orange also
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes because you have different partitions
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You could try to mount it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Btw before you do that, do you have the "Device" section in dolphin when you open it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's where you should see your hdd
<Clqy> yes there is something there called /overlay
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What's inside there?
<Clqy> bin boot cdrom dev etc home lib
<Clqy> etc
<Clqy> folders
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Try to run lsscsi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So you should better understand how it's named your hdd
<Clqy> [2:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      ST500DM002-1BD14 KC48  /dev/sda
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok so just do: … Mkdir /mydrive
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After you created the folder where we will mount the drive type: … $ sudo mount /dev/sda /mydrive
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You should see the content of the drive in the /mydrive
<Clqy> what is mydrive? i got disconnected did i miss a step?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> My drive is just a folder that we create
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> As a mountpoint where we mount the hdd
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You should see the content of the hdd in that folder
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://linuxjourney.com/lesson/mounting-and-unmounting-filesystems
<Clqy> mount: /mydrive: /dev/sda already mounted or mount point busy.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So the hdd is aldready mounted?
<Clqy> i dont know
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> try to  write cd .. in the terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> after that write ls
<Clqy> ok so for somereason it looks like its already mounted at /cdrom , no idea why
<Clqy> ├─sda2   8:2    0 242.1G  0 part /cdrom
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh so just try to reach the folder cdrom
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> and see if you can access your files
<Clqy> yep wow... so now ill upload them to a cloud and come back in 2 days =)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ahah yes. I am happy for you
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am sorry if I couldn't help you better than this
<Clqy> no its just the first step, im a long way from the finish but you have definatly helped me find my path
<Clqy> thankyou
<samfisher> Hi. I somehow deleted my /boot partition and now shows as /dev/sdb1 2G EFI System. I cannot boot ubuntu anymore and all guides to chroot and reinstall haven't worked
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You're welcome
<Clqy> If i dont want windows back, after ive backed up everything how do i get back to ubuntu, i have tired to reinstall it on my live boot  it only gives me the option to insall on my hard disk
<Clqy> i can go to manual and select a partition where it can go 200G free and it tells me
<Clqy> no root file system is defined pleqse correct from partitioning menu
<Clqy> once ive got my files im not interested in windows whatsoever
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> what does it mean? You should install it on your hard disk
<Clqy> at the disk setup screen the only option is my hqrd disk where the live boot is
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Don't you want to install Kubuntu on the hard disk?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Why you should install it non your pendrive if you already have it on the pendrive?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't understand
<Clqy> there is lots of available space on sda, where windows currently is, and another partition where kubuntu was yesterday, isnt this the best place to install?
<Clqy> my live boot is on usb external hard disk, there is files there that need to be recovered when i can go visit friends
<Clqy> the disk setup only allows me to choose the usb external hd.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh now It is more clear
<Clqy> yes sorry i mis spoke
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mmm the weird thing is that you can't select the internal hdd to install the system
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe you could boot again into liveusb and try to format the internal hdd?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You can use some programs
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If I am not wrong gparted could let you format the disk
<Clqy> ok, like gparted or something?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Try to select the internal hdd and format it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If you did the backup thing successfully
<Clqy> yes =) i wont do tha mistake twice
<Clqy> and if i install manually and create a new partition table? i would have to follow instructions online but i think its possible
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You can do that but first you have to see your hard drive in the installation manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If it does not show up I don't know if you're able to modify the partition table on it
<Clqy> in the first screen where i can choose guided, or guided encrypted etc, it shows only external hd... but if i choose manual setup it lists everything including the sda1-6 and everything else, there is a button to write a new partition table
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh ok just try to format the drive then from the installation menu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Or delete all the partitions
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Format and after that try to reinstall in guided mode
<Clqy> its the simplest way right? how do i know how to write the partition table? will the installation process write it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes if you format maybe it wull show again the hdd
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And then you can just install it in guided mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It just writes itself the partition table
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You should see the hdd divided in two different partition at least
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> One for the system and one for the space where you can put your files
<Clqy> i think guided is best for me, so i will try format through gparted first
<IrcsomeBot> bkoustubha was added by: bkoustubha
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> Hello is kubuntu everything same as Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> Like software center having option to use priperaitary drivers?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @bkoustubha, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> So it has all features, then we'll thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> @bkoustubha, no, is much better. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> This is the error I had
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QLC0RGoP/file_28534.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> I downloaded from torrent
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I suggest you to retry to download iy
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> From the website. Maybe the ISO is corrupted?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @deathnote091, Corrupt download, or faulty write to USB, or borked USB
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> Anyone downloaded from torrent has any issue like this?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Always best to recheck the data on a torrent, once the download is done. And/or checksum the iso you got
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> I did checksum
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> (Photo, 1280x175) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JFRfTFR1/file_28535.jpg
<masonbee-M1> I doenloaded my iso from torrent and it was fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> Maybe it's my hardware or usb idk
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> It just bugs me 1 error and I want to know 😅
<masonbee-M1> I got that exact error after writing the usb with the kde startup creator.
<masonbee-M1> Try dd, or swap usb.
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> I did it with etcher
<masonbee-M1> Well, there goes that theory then.
<IrcsomeBot> <RandomPaulTelegram> Try to download it again
<IrcsomeBot> <RandomPaulTelegram> It has happened to me once. Redownloading a new image worked
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> I think it's my usb
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> But it's new
<IrcsomeBot> <RandomPaulTelegram> @RandomPaulTelegram, May be but this redownloading works for me
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> Never had any problem with it
<masonbee-M1> So was the one I wrote to.
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> I redownloaded same result
<IrcsomeBot> <RandomPaulTelegram> @deathnote091, I have no idea then
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> I will try different writes
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> And let you know
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> Thank you guys for the help
<BluesKaj> download from here https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> @deathnote091, yes, I downloaded the .iso, not by torrent, checksum was OK. … I created the usb bootable and when boot, a check file system was triggered, and showed a few of folders that not exist. nothing to worry about. I continued without problems.
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> @da_ni_el, Oh so you had this problem too
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> But why it has folders which not exists
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> 😅
<stab_> Good day gents
<stab_> is compositing entirely necessary to prevent tearing? I could really live without the desktop effects
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> (Photo, 1280x595) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pAWPcvMt/file_28537.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> (Photo, 1280x641) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YADbNHwp/file_28538.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> (Photo, 1280x853) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0bFClS4e/file_28539.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> Oh
<georgiou> Hi, I have some sound problems with 20.04. Could anybody help ?
<jukebohi> I don't know very much about it georgiou, but please explain what your situation is
<georgiou> jukebohi, I have filed a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1875714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1875714 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound from headphones" [Undecided,New]
<georgiou> jukebohi, main problem is the headphone jack not working
<jukebohi> I read your bug report. Sorry, cannot help you with that. Sounds like the upgrade didn't go 100% a-ok
<georgiou> don't how to find the problem. is it a kernel problem? Is it a pulse problem ?
<georgiou> was wondering if I could a 18.04 kernel
<georgiou> or pulse from 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> georgiou check with alsamixer in terminal if the headphone out is muted
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> georgiou: alsamixer, then select yout soundcard with F6, then check the headphone out level and see if the M under it is active or not use arrow keys to select the headphone out and unmute with M key.
<georgiou> no mute
<georgiou> something must be up with the sound profile when switching output
<jukebohi> I found a way to get a list of all packages I have installed manually https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages
<jukebohi> How would I check such a list for versions. I mean if version of some app is the same on 20.04 as it is on 18.04, then I can reuse the config and still get a clean install
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Does anyone's fingerprint working on kubuntu 20.04?
<yago> hola
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> @da_ni_el, Thanks
<georgiou> found a workaround for the headphone problem I am having. workaround is to run a script on acpi event
<georgiou> https://askubuntu.com/questions/640741/what-code-is-executed-when-headphones-are-disconnected/642404#642404
<georgiou> I have made a scriipt that relead the driver that works when I am running it manually
<georgiou> but cant' make it run on acpi event
<georgiou> any ideas ?
<IrcsomeBot> Giuseppe Gencarelli was added by: Giuseppe Gencarelli
<IrcsomeBot> advocate_Serhii_Lysenko was added by: advocate_Serhii_Lysenko
<jukebohi> So..
<jukebohi> I have a list of software that I have manually installed on kubuntu 18.04, one per line. Is there a way to get the versions for those? Then I could make 2 lists and see the diff on what configs I can move safely
<jukebohi> I used this 'comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)' from https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages to get that list
<masonbee-M1> jukebohi: I sort of did that yesterday but found it was easier to go through discover's already installed apps and write them down and then install each in a virtual machine to see what worked. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcXtYc6wqM/
<masonbee-M1> jukebohi: I also grabbed my config files for samba, crypttab, fstab, etc....
<jukebohi> masonbee-M1: I'm asking my question for the very reason that I want to use diff to find out which software have same version number on 20.04 as it has in 18.04
<Jame> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> Hey does kubuntu support secure boot?
<masonbee-M1> jukebohi: Like this? sudo apt list --installed
<jukebohi> I want to avoid getting anything that was triggered by something else, and that method gives me the list, but not with version numbers
<Dakeiz> Hello everyone, I've been running Ubuntu 19.10 for a while now and I can't seem to get the update for 20.04. I've ran "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" and other methods mentionned in the official documentation but I get the message "No new release found.". Could somebody help me, please?
<valorie> Dakeiz: until the switch is flipped, you'll need to use -d instead: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> d=development but until regular upgrades are offered, it's just 20.04
<Dakeiz> valorie: When will the switch be flipped? ^^
<Dakeiz> valorie: Will it keep me on the development channel? For how long?
<valorie> when the release team decides to do it
<valorie> no, it gives you plain old 20.04, as I said
<valorie> if you use that same command *from* 20.04, then you would get groovy
<valorie> which is not advised
<Dakeiz> So I should wait for the "official" release, right?
<dax> that's the recommendation, but if you do it now it'll work fine
<dax> it's up to you
<dax> valorie: (slight clarification: -d won't get you to groovy yet from any version, it's not seeded on changelogs.u.c)
<valorie> aha
<valorie> thanks, I'll fix that
<valorie> in my brain
<valorie> Dakeiz: I'm running 20.04 on two machines that I upgraded, and both are working wonderfully
<valorie> that said, it's up to you
<valorie> they are always fixing bugs
<valorie> if you have nvidia in particular I might hold off -- although I had zero issues with nvidia
<Dakeiz> Okay, I'll just wait a bit then! Just wanted to at least make sure I didn't have any problem on my side. Thank you for your help and have a nice evening!
<wingedrhino> Can someone verify this for me? Go to System Settings in Kubuntu 20.04, search for shortcuts, go to the global shortcuts section, and try to assign meta+shift+right as a shortcut for some action. You'd be unable to enter it. meta+shift+left works though.
<genii> wingedrhino: Meta-Shift-Right works here
<genii> ( I just added it as a shortcut for Spectacle to capture current monitor)
<wingedrhino> genii: yieks! I wonder why it doesn't on my ThinkPad L440.
<wingedrhino> I'll try booting into my other laptop via the Live image and see if the issue is reproducible
<genii> Maybe some problem with the physical right-key?
<IrcsomeBot> Kc0dxf was added by: Kc0dxf
<IrcsomeBot> <Kc0dxf> Is there a suggested way to upgrade from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS?
<genii> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<IrcsomeBot> <Kc0dxf> Ah, that's good.  I can wait.
<kubuntu> Hello!
<IrcsomeBot> <ace_player> Does anyone know if the Tier-1 OEM support (Ubuntu Certified Device) device-specific enablement available in stock Ubuntu 20.04 is included with Kubuntu 20.04?
<oerheks> IrcsomeBot, there is no 20.04 cert entry on https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop
<IrcsomeBot> Azeem_Basheer11 was added by: Azeem_Basheer11
<IrcsomeBot> <Azeem_Basheer11> Anyone had a login loop problem with ubuntu 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <Azeem_Basheer11> I have this problem with one of my user logins😅 … The other user log in is well and good
#kubuntu 2020-04-30
<IrcsomeBot> <ace_player> Check this release noted regarding certified oem https://ubuntu.com/blog/whats-new-in-ubuntu-desktop-20-04-lts
<IrcsomeBot> <ace_player> Tier-1 OEM support … Ubuntu is used extensively throughout the enterprise, government, public sectors and education. To meet the demand for pre-loaded hardware from these areas, Canonical is committed to working closely with Dell, HP and Lenovo. Here are some examples of the work we do for our OEM partners that adds value to all users of Linux on the desktop. … Starting with Ubuntu Desktop 20.04 LTS, it is now possible to obtai
<IrcsomeBot> certified device experience by installing the general release of Ubuntu. When installed on certified hardware, the device-specific enablement will be automatically installed and configured; just as it would be in the preloaded factory images.
<IrcsomeBot> <ace_player> I want to know if Kubuntu will include this new enablement feature or if I have to use stock Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> dota2
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> xiaoshuo
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> como dedis
<FurryFennec> Loving Kubuntu 20.04 so far!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ditto :)
<valorie> @ace_player I think not; that is for paid Canonical customers I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <ace_player> No it’s for anyone who had a certified device
<IrcsomeBot> <ace_player> Has*
<valorie> well, the Kubuntu Focus machine is pre-loaded with Kubuntu
<valorie> you could ask them, I guess: https://kfocus.org/
<valorie> https://kde.org/hardware has some more, like Zareason
<valorie> I don't have a clue whether they are an "oem partner" or not
<IrcsomeBot> <ace_player> I don’t think they are
<IrcsomeBot> <ace_player> It’s possible this is part of the Ubuntu base as it’s related to firmware config and power management.   But I don’t know if it’s only enabled in stock such as the Zfs snapshots
<Jame> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<Jame> learning KDE :)
<valorie> learning Plasma, or all our software and people?
<valorie> :-)
<Jame> hello valorie
<Jame> nice to see you agin
<valorie> hi again
<Jame> I am really enjoy my shift to Kubuntu
<valorie> enjoying your new install?
<valorie> oh, good
<Jame> yes yes
<Jame> :)
<Jame> Even Konversation is awesome, easy to use
<Jame> I had nothing of this sort before
<valorie> yes, it's completely awesome
<valorie> before, I had only used mIRC
<valorie> Konvi completely won me over and let me leave all Win software behind
<valorie> it was awhile after that I found the KDE community
<Jame> :)
<Jame> IRC is good. When you have an app like Konversation
<Jame> I have tried KDE a couple of years back
<Jame> Someone told me it is like Windows
<Jame> But it had too much grey in Windows when I tried
<Jame> But now, it is really polished
<Jame> I think some new version of qt, right ?
<valorie> KDE is a community
<valorie> qt keeps upgrading, true
<Jame> Like Gnome ?
<valorie> and so do we
<Jame> sorry, didn
<Jame> didn't follow*
<valorie> gnome uses gtk, which is an entirely different toolkit
<Jame> Qt is different from KDE ?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> it's a toolkit we use
<valorie> others use it as well
<valorie> even Microsoft
<valorie> :-)
<Jame> I see
<valorie> works on phones, in cars, etc.
<Jame> I am only good things to say about default appearence in Kubuntu
<Jame> phone and cars !!
<Jame> awesome
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> GTK was a cool toolkit made by Gnome, it is very cool but only works properly in some linux distros
<valorie> and most KDE software runs everywhere too
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> QT is other case, it works basically everywhere
<valorie> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> You know telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> pure qt
<valorie> yup
<Jame> Is it ?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yup
<Jame> +1
<valorie> well, it's a toolkit
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> telegram = qt + custom protocol
<valorie> so not *just* Qt
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yeah
<Jame> I see
<Jame> I have never seen anything in default Linux this beautiful
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i really like both QT and GTK, but gtk has very very bad design choices
<valorie> there are lots of Qt apps around that are not made by KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> KDE is just freaking awesome
<valorie> we are!
<Jame> got it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> kde is a community, is not a specific company, i mean, is a company made by a lot of people around the world
<Jame> on TV as well ? Is that you people ?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> you can be part too
<Jame> sure, I will try
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i mean, just by using kde, you are part of the kde project
<valorie> there is a new TV project called Big Screen, I think
<valorie> using kde software
<Jame> +1
<valorie> we the community aren't used
<valorie> lol
<valorie> https://dot.kde.org/2020/03/26/plasma-tv-presenting-plasma-bigscreen
<valorie> it's brand new
<valorie> have not tried it
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> kde is great because it works great in trash computers like mine lol
<valorie> kde *software*
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i mean, plasma
<valorie> I don't work in your computer
<valorie> right
<valorie> :-)
<Jame> what is the difference between Plasma and Neon
<Jame> I use Kubuntu 20.04, so I am using KDE Plasma, right ?
<Jame> sorry, was afk
<valorie> yes
<valorie> neon is another project run by friends of ourse
<valorie> ours
<valorie> it is based on Ubuntu LTS base with the very latest KDE software
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yup
<valorie> latest plasma, latest apps
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> neon is pretty good actually
<valorie> right now they are working on getting 20.04 working for them
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Kubuntu: Keep it stable! … Neon: Keep it updated!
<valorie> we try to keep it stable and updated
<valorie> if possible
<Jame> I see
<valorie> especially if you add the backports PPA
<valorie> which I do
<valorie> we all work together
<Jame> who uses Neon ?
<Jame> great +1
<valorie> some of the neon team used to be in Kubuntu
<valorie> Jame: many kde devels do
<Jame> oh
<valorie> but many people do
<valorie> esp. if the older base is better for their machines
<Jame> I see
<Jame> which is the support forum for Kubuntu
<Jame> official
<Jame> I want to say something, when the app icon is hung by the cursor, there is a burr -ed black border around the app icon
<valorie> there is kubuntuforum and forum.kde.org -- both in the topic
<Jame> thanks
<user|25316> Kubuntu 20.04 , KDEConnect not working, it not display any devices in network and cannot connect to other.
<Jame> 1. Installed app 2. Both PC and phone in same network ?
<valorie> hmmm, might be a mismatch between the versions
<valorie> mine's working
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> Ubuntu 20.4 has a broke installer. Tried abut 3 to 4 times with iso re-download
<valorie> this is #kubuntu -- we have no reports of our installer being broken
<valorie> did you mean Kubuntu installer?
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> @valorie, Yeah both kubuntu and ubuntu
<valorie> doesn't mean that it couldn't be....
<valorie> at what point did it "break"?
<valorie> did you file a bug about it?
<valorie> it's called ubiquity btw
<valorie> and I bet half the bug reports I've filed are against ubiquity
<valorie> if you are going to file, it's best to drop to a terminal when it crashes
<valorie> and type ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<valorie> and just answer the questions
<Metamorphosis> How to edit/remove software entries from application launcher (kickoff menu)
<rebecca> anyone noticed a recent update causing mouse click weirdness?
<IrcsomeBot> Dante_44 was added by: Dante_44
<IrcsomeBot> <Dante_44> Hi there, Iam new here. Plz adv - can i upgrade kubuntu 19.10 to 20.04? Or do i need to perform a clean install
<lordievader> Good morning
<rebecca> it's like a de-bounce bug on mouse clicks
<rebecca> i think it's mistaking clicks for click+drags or something
<rebecca> i have my mouse drag time set to 1000ms but it's still happening. seems to be somewhere in the desktop manager as it's impacting plasma panel and other programs like konversation
<rebecca> updating webkit seems to have improved the issue mostly
<Metamorphosis> rebecca I lost 3 rounds of openRA game because of the same weird mouse activity.
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> @valorie, @Dante_44
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm having a huge problem with my network. a while after connecting, I lose ipv4. only have ipv6. reconnecting won't help. any idea what is going on?
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> Kubuntu installer booted yet after checking disk it didn't even load just hanged up in boot logo
<Jame> hi
<masonbee-M1> <bkoustubha> On initial boot there is an option for start in Safe Graphics mode. Have you tried that?
<IrcsomeBot> <bkoustubha> @masonbee-M1> <bkoustubha, Yeah, yet doesn't work
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<viewer|63> Hello kind people. Has anyone else had this problem in 20.04? (upgraded from 19.10) My wallpapers are sometimes on the opposite monitor but my displays still show that they are in the right position. What's even more annoying is the plasma taskbars only show applications that are on the opposite display instead of the display that the taskbar is
<viewer|63> on. Yesterday I rebooted and it fixed itself, but today the problem is back. I tried moving the panel to the other display, but it still only displays applications on the opposite monitor from the taskbar. I also tried recreating the panel (no effect) and unchecking then checking "show only tasks from the current screen" (no effect).
<Clqy> Hi, Im trying to install from a live boot and i get the error, unable to install grub to /dev/sda
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi Clqy, did you Succeded to format the hdd?
<Clqy> well ive got everything backed up to an external hd
<Clqy> q different one from the live boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I understand, I meant the internal hdd of your pc
<Clqy> when i format through gparted im not sure exqctly what to do; ive tried many things. i cant complete the install process
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You have to format and you can create a filesystem ext4
<Clqy> there is currently two partition sda1 and 2  1 is efi  2 is ex4 mounted at target?? and there is 1mb of unallocated space after
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's all right!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Efi partition is a system partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Just try to install kubuntu now
<Clqy> does sda2 need a grub flag or something like that§
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In the installation process?
<Clqy> i have tried and just near the end it gives me an error unable to install grub to sda
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What do you mean by grub flag? If you do guided installation you should not worry about that
<Clqy> yes in the installation app
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mmmm i don't know, maybe you need to set the bios es efi mode
<Clqy> the installation doesnt work, i try to figure out if i can change something to make it work
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I had the same problem because I had the UEFI mode enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Had to change it from the BIOS
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Try to change this setting in the BIOS , switch to Legacy mode and not UEFI mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I had the exact same problem last time with a pc where I had installed Windows with UEFI mode
<Clqy> ok ill see if i can figure that out
<BluesKaj> maje sure fast boot and secure boot are disabled in the BIOS if you are using UEFI boot
<BluesKaj> make sure
<Clqy> i havent been able to locate these setting before
<Clqy> would that be the boot order tab and disable uefi?
<Clqy> i mean disable the legacy
<Clqy> ill be back
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: I am no expert but I failed as well to install 20.04 with both secure boot as fast boot disabled. Using EFI just saved me.
<BluesKaj> yes, UEFI is best accoeding to the devs
<BluesKaj> according to
<jandri555> How can I get kubuntu to ask me for confirmation before sending a file to the trash? i just moved to kubuntu 20.
<Clqy> ok so the installation hasnt worked... im not sure i changed bios settings properly
<Clqy> theres no obvious fastboot or secure boot to change that i could see
<Clqy> or even to change from legacy to efi,
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Am I wrong or legacy and EFI are the same thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Legacy means the old BIOS, The other option is UEFI
<Clqy> where do i change this§
<BluesKaj> jandri555, dolphin>settings>configure dolphin>general
<jandri555> Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Clqy: in the BIOS settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> When you start your pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't know that motherboard you have
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What*
<Clqy> ok ill just go have another look
<IrcsomeBot> Julien was added by: Julien
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> @da_ni_el, Okay Rufus worked
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> No more checkfile error
<IrcsomeBot> <deathnote091> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3PKaXty8/file_28583.jpg
<Clqy> ok is there another way to do this? in bios there is no secure boot option to change.... there is something to change quickboot to fullboot, i did that and disabled all legacy boot options and re ran the installation proccess, same error... cant install grub to sda
<BluesKaj> Clqy, are you trying toinstall grub manually ?
<Clqy> no
<xMaverick> Guys, if I remove the default kubuntu panel, my volume keys no longer work
<Clqy> im trying to reinstall kubuntu
<Clqy> a clean install i am free to wipe everything
<BluesKaj> let the installer do that, use the full disk mode so the installer runs thru the installation of the boot file (UEFI) etc automatically
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Why are you disabling legacy mode? You did right to enable full boot but I believe that you have to enable legacy mode.  … Surely BluesKaj is more expert than me but I would try that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Because I had the same problem
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> With my computer
<BluesKaj> not legacy, uefi is best
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I know that is the best
<Clqy> i just tried the instqller qnd got this ubi-partman failed with exit code 10.
<BluesKaj> there;s no disabling legacy , only enabling uefi on most systems
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I had problems with UEFi mode because I had installed windows on UEFI like Clqy did
<Clqy> the only way i can see how to enable uefi is to change the boot order
<BluesKaj> that depenfd where/which partition or device  you are installing kubuntu to
<Clqy> so...?
<Clqy> i am starting my live boot through uefi application on my boot menu (when i press esc at startup) does that change anything?
<BluesKaj> if the windows installation is on the same disk and it's w8 ot above then it's automatically in uefi mode iirc
<Clqy> i had windows 10 but its been formated now
<BluesKaj> Clqy, do you still have windows installed ?
<Clqy> no
<Clqy> ive formatted my hd through gparted to try start from scratch
<BluesKaj> ok, then use the full disk option in  partitioning phase and you should be fine
<Clqy> but its not
<BluesKaj> during kubuntu install
<Clqy> no it tellls me grub install error at sda or something like that
<BluesKaj> how many partiitons on the disk?
<Clqy> sda1 sda2 and unallocated (1mb)
<BluesKaj> partition the whole is into just one partition
<BluesKaj> ext4
<Clqy> ok but i cant unmount sda2 in gparted
<BluesKaj> are you using gparted on a usb stick ?
<BluesKaj> and what's on sda2?
<Clqy> no, through the live boot on my external hd, i dont hqve q spqre usb stick
<Clqy> sda2 is ex4 /target
<Clqy> its the new pqrtition the installer created for kubuntu before is closed with the error , there s nothing there and as far as i can tell there is nothing open
<BluesKaj> is there an OS on it or backup files?
<Clqy> ls gives me a list of a few folders ... bin cdrom etc lib lib4 lost and found etc
<R13ose> 10:40 AM <R13ose> Sometimes when I using Kubuntu, this will logout for no reason.  I don't know why.  How do I not logout?
<BluesKaj> just expand/resize sda1 as an ext4 over the whole disk the try reinstalling kubuntu
<Clqy> right click - resize:  all i can do is add 1MB its already marked as ex4
<Clqy> do i need to reboot before i try install or can i do it directly from here
<Clqy> the install doesnt work, ill reboot and try again
<Clqy> still no dice...
<BluesKaj> Clqy, have you tried using the "whole disk" with the installer?
<Clqy> yes, guided whole disk
<mactheknife> Hi, I installed bookworm successfully in ubuntu but it will not start, what needs to be done?
<IrcsomeBot> <advocate_Serhii_Lysenko> Hi. Why my desktop dont upgrade on Kubuntu 20.04? It told that no new kubuntu
<BluesKaj> and maybe the image/OS isn't bootable
<BluesKaj> Clqy,^
<Clqy> i dont understand
<Clqy> i used unetbootln to make the bootable external hd
<BluesKaj> unetbootln, is probly the problem, it fails to creaate a bootable image 50% of the time, even etcher does a better job
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Clqy: try with Rufus
<Clqy> hmm ok, so... i only have an external HD, which i accidently errased all my photos and videos when i made my unetbooln... i have a friend who s confident to recover them, but because of confineme,t i cant se ehim for another two weeks at least...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> or I don't know something else thank enetbootln
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh I thought that yesterday you saved all your data
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am sorry to hear that you lost your data on the ext hdd
<Clqy> i have 2 external hd.. i dont have any usb stick. the first hd is the live boot/files to recover the second is what i backed up from windows yesterday
<Clqy> can i create another live boot with rufus next to my windows data?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I would not try that
<mactheknife> If you key in the terminal "bookworm" it says 'command not found'
<BluesKaj> Clqy, my recommendation is to get a usb stick and copy the image to it using dd and make sure the target /dev/sdX is unmounted before using dd
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> yes, try with a usb stick
<BluesKaj> Clqy, you could try using dd from your outboard as well
<BluesKaj> but if you need to revover files from the target disk then don't do anything
<BluesKaj> recover
<Clqy>  dd from outboard, what does that mean
<BluesKaj> !dd | Clqy
<BluesKaj> !info dd | Clqy
<ubottu> Clqy: Package dd does not exist in focal
<BluesKaj> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/144172/full-dd-copy-from-hdd-to-hdd
<IrcsomeBot> <davidmills> kubuntu 20.04, does it worth the upgrade coming from the previosu lts?
<Clqy> that seems complicated
<BluesKaj> t won't work anyway, i'm not thinking properly
<Clqy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing under bios/gpt notes
<Guest40544> I can't find the "Drivers" window in Kubuntu. I'm trying to install a different Wifi driver. Help me
<Clqy> i think my problem is here somewhere
<Guest40544> Ooops, nevermind. I found the Drivers window. It's in KDE settings.
<BluesKaj> Guest40544,kmenu>system settings>hardware>driver manager
<Clqy> can i install grub manually somehow?
<Clqy> what exactly is my problem? i had kubuntu installed here a few days ago, it worked perfectly, When i started the pc it gave me a choice of ubuntu or windows
<Clqy> now when i start it goes to a grub console
<masonbee-M1>  <davidmills> I haven't noticed a lot of difference really. Probably the most painless upgrade ever.
<Clqy> even before i deleted kubuntu (to reinstall)
<masonbee-M1> Clqy: Did you reinstall?
<Clqy> not yet
<Clqy> i cant
<masonbee-M1> Can you boot from the usb to the live desktop?
<BluesKaj> you need an iso image that's bootable, seems yours is corrupted
<Clqy> i am currently booted into the hard disk
<masonbee-M1> But stuck in Grub?
<masonbee-M1> Sorry if I am repeating others questions. Basically I am thinking if you can boot to you USB you can back up your system to an external before going any further so you don't lose anything.
<BluesKaj> Clqy, then use the install you're booted into
<Clqy> it doesnt work
<Clqy> the grub error
<Clqy> ... if im loaded into it now can it still be corrupted?
<Clqy> masonbee-M1:  ive got nothing to back up, Im here loaded into a live boot on my external hd, trying to install almost at the end it tells me it cant install grub onto sda1 or 2 i cant remember
<Clqy> i dont know if im using efi or not, i suspect not
<masonbee-M1> Clqy: Should be trying to install to sda or sdb. That might be your problem. Grub is trying to install to the wrong disk.
<Clqy> i selected guided full disk
<Clqy> sda is my internal hd  it says it cant install there
 * masonbee-M1 uploaded an image: VirtualBox_Kubuntu Info_24_04_2020_17_16_12.png (365KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/r0/download/kde.org/AoYREJqsUXahYpAuNIcfSHsW >
<masonbee-M1> Clqy: On this screen
<Clqy> yes i select my internal hd at this point
<masonbee-M1> And assuming it is definitely the internal hd and there is only one hd in the comp, did you update the installer before installing, remove the external drive after installing, and what is the exact error grub gives on non install?
<Clqy> definatly only one ihd ive got kubuntu 20.4 how can i remove the external drive after instal? i cant install..
<Clqy> the errorr is Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda” when installing GRUB
<Clqy> force unmounted sda, reinitialised the installation and it gave me a new error  The ext4 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> My time settings are changing automatically... any idea about that ?
<masonbee-M1> Clqy: Can you go into bios and make sure the UEFI windows isn't still selected.....I had that on another comp where it wouldn't boot after install and what had happened was the UEFI settings for Windows were still there. Also disable fast boot if poss. What model is it?
<Clqy> model bios?
<masonbee-M1> <Supun Wijesinghe> Are you dual booting. Windows resets time.
<masonbee-M1> Clqy: No, model computer.
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> @masonbee-M1> <Supun Wijesinghe, No.... only kubuntu...it’s changing when internet connection is not available
<Clqy> i was dual booting, windows is gone now
<masonbee-M1> Clqy: Sorry, I was talking to the other guy.
<Clqy> model number for computer? i have no idea
<Clqy> haha ok
<Clqy> ill go look at bios again
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Why its is automatically changing when connection is not available
<masonbee-M1> Clqy: Also, if you can use your installation USB to boot to a desktop instead of installing (Choose Try Kubuntu instead of Install Kubuntu)  then it might be an idea to look at the harddrive sda (the one inside the laptop) and see if there is anything left on it with gparted (or partitionmanager possibly in Kubuntu)
<masonbee-M1> <Supun Wijesinghe> If that is the problem then there is an explanation here. https://www.howtogeek.com/323390/how-to-fix-windows-and-linux-showing-different-times-when-dual-booting/
<masonbee-M1> <Supun Wijesinghe> Sorry, I missed a comment. No idea. A flat bios battery would so it but so could something else.
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> @masonbee-M1> <Supun Wijesinghe, I’m not dual booting...  I’m using kubuntu only
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> @masonbee-M1> <Supun Wijesinghe, Ok   👌    🥺🥺🥺
<Clqy> ok so definatly only legacy enable, full boot on, a clean hd, still no luck
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Clgy, I may have missed everything you have tried, but have you tried a new partition table?
<Clqy> you mean through gparted?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If not, use partition manager to create a new gpt partition table.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> gparted or partitionmanager should both work.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, I would recommend switch back to UEFI, with secure boot disabled.
<Clqy> hhaok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> UEFI booting is typically much faster.
<BluesKaj> Clqy, if everything else is fine then you should look at your image/iso file as probly corrupted, like i mentione dearlier
<Clqy> yeah i think it is... im just about to go get a usb.
<BluesKaj> Clqy, definitely a good idea :-)
<Clqy> rufus?
<Clqy> DarinMiller: new gpt partition table?
<Clqy> ok yes
<Clqy> i wont bother doing the partitions right? just go straight into install... should i reboot? or can i go back to install straight from here
<Clqy> partition manager says: Create a new partition table (type: gpt) on ‘/dev/sda’: Error
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> close partitionmanager and use gparted
<Clqy> why is my hd mounted when i live boot? i have to force unmount every time
<Clqy> it said (and i coulndt copy paste it) something about not being able to inform the kernel
<Clqy> so the old partitions will remain in use ...
<Clqy> i can click ignore and it shozs me one big empty partition
<Clqy> is my hard drive being used somewhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> partitionmanager is not able to handle corrupted partition tables, but gparted usually works.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> booting from the kubuntu iso, (assuming wifi) connect to the internet, then sudo apt install gparted
<Clqy> thats where i am now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> success creating new partition table with gparted?
<Clqy> no it says partition(s) 2 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use. As a result, the old partition will remain in use. you should reboot now before making further changes
<Clqy> i can cancel or ignore
<Clqy> if i ignore it shows me one big empty partition, as if it worked
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very strange.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Would be useful to try to create a windows bootable pen and try to format from the installation program of windows?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After that you could try to install linux with your live usb
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Windows can sometimes tolerate a corrupted table that is not allowed by Linux install, so I don't think it will help.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> clgy, proceed with attempting to install to check if gparted actually succeeded.
<Clqy> so the problem is i have a corrupted partition table?
<Clqy> ok reboot ill try again
<Clqy> nope
<Clqy> is this something test disk cqn fix?
<Clqy> is it normal that my internal hd is mounted when i live boot?
<Clqy> whenever i start the live boot (in the uefi application on the boot menu in bios) there is a message that verify briefly flashes on the screen... it says something like "/boot not found"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> clgy, how did you determine it is was mounted?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> it should not be mounted but if you use dolphin to navigate, the dolphin automounts during navigation.
<Clqy> i start to lose hope
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Don't lose hope!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> For clarification, are you live booting with kubuntu 20.04?
<Clqy> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> are you currently live booted?
<Clqy> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try creating a new partition table using the kde partitionmanager (not gparted).  If it succeeds, then we know the partition table is good.  If not, we will have to repair with slightly more advanced methods.
<Clqy> im live booted after the installation fail, i have yet to reboot
<Clqy> sda2 is mounted, i cant create table
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> right click on sda2 and unmount.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> via partition manager....
<Clqy> The file system on partition /dev/sda2 could not be unmounted.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, is anything open that could be blocking the unmount?
<Clqy> ?? ive done nothing, firefox? konversation, discover, terminal, partition manager
<Clqy> umount: /target: target is busy.
<Clqy> it mounts itsself to /target
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> none of those should block sda2...
<Clqy> wifi antenna?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?
<Clqy> i dunno
<Clqy> ive seen force unmounting is possible,
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am not convinced you have a bug free partition table, but have you tried skipping live boot and proceeding with install?  That should avoid the strange mounting issue you encounter.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh, then "use the force" :)
<Clqy> yeah i do that every time
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Refresh partition manager.  Does PM show all drives unmounted?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hit f5 to refresh
<Clqy> yes everything is unmounted
<Clqy> lsblk too
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, now create a new partition table.
<Clqy> there is a loop0 mounted at /rofs and my ex hd at /cdrom
<Clqy> ok done
<Clqy> Create new partition table on device ‘/dev/sda’: Error
<Clqy> Create a new partition table (type: gpt) on ‘/dev/sda’: Error
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, no error?
<Clqy> it refreshes back to everything unmounted
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try again with gparted and if that fails, we dive deeper...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you rebooted, re-install gparted....
<Clqy> im still going for gpt right§
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, use gpt
<Clqy> it says the partitions have been written but cant inform the kernel....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As long as UEFI is enabled in the BIOS, gpt should worlk
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> same as before... ok... just a sec.
<Clqy> ive changed so many things back and forth i dont remember anymore... if uefi is enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I feel your pain....
<Clqy> i believe it is... but i cant be certain
<Clqy> cn i verify from konsole without rebooting?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think so, just sec
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ls /sys/firmware/efi
<johndripper> hello
<johndripper> whatsup
<Clqy> you,ll have to talk to me like i dont understand anything
<johndripper> i need some help
<johndripper> whenever i login my kubuntu logo is displayed very big
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> clgy, try running boot repair as p[er this website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> let me know if I can clarify anything.
<johndripper> it is happening after i installed nvidia driver
<johndripper> ok i will try
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @johndripper, In system settings -> Font  force dpi to 96
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> johndripper the bootrepair message was not for you.
<johndripper> ok
<Clqy> Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<Clqy> that was the output frm  boot repair, i didnt touch the advanced settings
<Clqy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HY44kbVM9r
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If boot repair worked, then partition manager should now work to create a new table.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The install process will create a boot partition.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @johndripper, Did you find the force dpi option?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If so, log out, log in to enable (or restart plasmashell —replace)
<Clqy> partition manager still has the same problem
<Clqy> Create a new partition table (type: gpt) on ‘/dev/sda’: Error
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> clgy, I am concerned about your second drive /dev/sdb (Unknown MBR on /dev/sdb).  You may want to try unplugging it until after install to reduce the variables...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what was the output of: ls /sys/firmware/efi
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that command reveals if you booted in to efi mode.
<Clqy> ls /sys/firmware/efi
<Clqy> config_table  efivars  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yep, efi
<Clqy> sbd is my ex hd
<Clqy> from which i live boot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh, duh I see the squashfs now....
<johndripper> i tried "force font dpi" to '96' in "system setting" but it didnt fix my issue: https://imgur.com/undefined ubuntu logo is still big and looks ugly it happened after i installed nvidia propreitary driver is there a fix or should i use open source driver
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Will partition manager allow you to delete the /sdax partitions?
<amro> i am new here i've used MIRC long time ago more than 20 years can any one tell me how to add servers and rooms
<johndripper> the scrrenshot https://imgur.com/XLXUJ9E
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @amro, This is the kubuntu support channel, not sure which channel is best for your question.
<Clqy> partition manager only shows me 500G of unallocated space at sda
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @johndripper, Do you see sizing issues anywhere else?  I am not sure how to fix the blurry boot logo.
<johndripper> @darinmiller everything is fine except the blurry logo
<amro> i am a linux user and a computer programmer i used mirc 20 years ago i am 39 years now and i cancelled all my social media accounts and i am asking if i can add servers and channels and find good people
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Clqy, After reviewing the advance options on boot repair, I realized that tool does not fix broken partition tables.  I apologize for the wasted time.  Let try this option: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192598
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wait no.  We need something like that, but that's not exactly correct either...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This like should do it: https://www.axllent.org/docs/view/erase-your-mbr/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Once erased, partitionmanager should work to create a new table.
<Clqy> ok partition manager says theres no partition table on this device
<Clqy> but when i try to create one it has the same error
<Clqy> gparted gives the same error too; couldnt inform kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This is the most stubborn HD i have ever seen! Try gparted ...
<Clqy> i can get a usb now, do u think itll help
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not sure what you mean?
<Clqy> i can get a new usb, my firned down the road is home i can create a new bootqble usb
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try creating partition table from the command line using these instructions: https://www.crucial.com.au/blog/2009/11/18/how-to-create-a-new-partition-on-a-linux-server/
<Clqy> that way i can unplug the external hd
<Clqy> Partition #1 contains a vfat signature., do i remove it or not?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you can remove it
<Clqy> Command (m for help): w
<Clqy> The partition table has been altered.
<Clqy> Failed to add partition 1 to system: Device or resource busy
<Clqy> The kernel still uses the old partitions. The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<Clqy> Syncing disks.
<Clqy> ill reboot? try install again? ill go get the usb, because its getting dark and itll be too late soon; then ill come back
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, sure try the reboot.
<clqy> didnt work, cant install grub at sda
<clqy> i do however have a different usb to try in my possesion
<clqy> if you think thatll help
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It won't hurt to try but I suspect you HD is the issue.
<clqy> ok so next step?
<clqy> try the other usb?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you attempt to create new partition table after restart?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Until that is complete, we cannot proceed.
<clqy> i thought i did that, now ive lost all the links etc... can you copy paste the laast website you linked
<clqy> i tried to install after the reboot...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> first try partitionmanager
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If that fails try gparted (sudo apt install gparted)
<clqy> ive got fat32 mounted at sda1 and exfat at 2
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> is that your live boot drive?
<clqy> nope
<clqy> its my internal hd
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> did you create an exfat partition during the last install attempt?  This is so confusing when I only see a portion of what happens at the other end.
<clqy> no i did guided full disk
<clqy> but i dont think the installer created thses, i think this is what i had before with windows
<clqy> or maybe from another instance when i tired something yesterday
<clqy> tried
<clqy> I didnt try to create a new partition table qfer deleting in the command line, insteqd i tried to install
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the fact that these automount from a live session and survive after partition table wipe makes no sense.
<clqy> the table wipe in command line gave an error like gparted, cqnt remember what it said but something like failed to write so the old partition will remain need to reboot
<clqy> the table wipe that i just did in command line gave an error like gparted, I cant remember what it said but something like "failed to write, so the old partition will remain, need to reboot"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh!  OK. unmount all partitions and rerun dd command
<clqy> ok can you paste the website instructions again, ive lost all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://www.axllent.org/docs/view/erase-your-mbr/
<clqy> to be cleqr i am doing the second option?? format mbr and partition tqble
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I would paste the command here, but I don't want some new person stumbling in on the conversation and running it at random.
<clqy> ha understanable
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The 2nd one.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> bs=512
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that may require sudo...
<clqy> ok seems to have worked f5 on partition manager shows nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> thats progress.  Now try creating partition table.
<clqy> gpt correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yesa
<clqy> partitions 2 hqve been written but we have been unable to inform the kernel because it/they are in use
<clqy> as a result old partition will remain in use, you should reboot now before making further changes
<clqy> so... reboot, dont install, come back here and try write a new table?
<clqy> is there an automount option somewhere that can be disabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> select sda and see if you can create a partition.  If not, then restart.
<clqy> and apply?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<clqy> it gave me the same error, wont write to kernel need to restart, but it appears in the gui
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, restart.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, the pain continues.
<clqy> restart and dont install right ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think we solved the partition table issue with the last dd command.  So install should work.  But if the partition table was not created, then we may need to start with that.
<clqy> so try the install?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> not until after restart
<clqy> yes ok
<clqy> ciao
<amro> can anyone talk to me on private i need help
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Clqy parli italiano? Non lo avevo capito :p
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What kind of help?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> clqy: Non demordere
<amro> i need to know how to add channels and servers i've used mirc since 20 years and i've returned back cause i cancelled all my social accounts
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sorry, I have no knowledge of channel management.
<amro> i am linux user and i am a programmer i am 39
<clqy> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What do you mean by adding channels? Do the command /join work?
<amro> anyway thanks for your reply ircsomebot
<clqy> ive got fat32 and ext4
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> After install?
<amro> i mean other channels .... you're on #kubuntu i need other places like countries and ther feilds
<clqy> install didnt get past grud install
<clqy> grub
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> installer crash?
<amro> you can get the new grub after upgrading the kernel
<amro> just upgrade the kernel
<clqy> yes it  gave me the same error
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> but partition manager shows a fat32 and ext4 partition
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If so, then re-try running: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<clqy> yes
<amro> use gparted its the best partioning tool
<amro> and after installing gparted install gpart with it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> amro: so you mean that you want to join for example another channel like #kubuntu-offtopic?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Or do you want to see a list.of the channels on your network?
<amro> yes
<amro> example # usa # uk and all
<clqy> "/target detected. Please reboot and try again from a new live session."
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> amro: try /list
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If you want to enter another channel /join (channel name)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> (#channelname)
<amro> #usa
<johndripper> i hv a question is installing wine from apt enough to run most windows apps?
<amro> thanks it worked
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wine from the repos will run quite a few apps.  But is you want bleeding edge performance or best compatibility, then I recommend wine-staging (winehq.org) or lutris.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> amro: np
<johndripper> thanks i visited the site
<amro> no
<johndripper> then read on another site it said to install it from repo
<johndripper> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<johndripper> i tried installing potplayer it failed
<clqy> should i try the new usb then?
<amro> you must install with wine wine tricks and netframework and direct x
<johndripper> @darianmiller so i should uninstall my prev wine install from repo as it is said in https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu right
<amro> and install stable wine and it depents on what app you're going to use
<johndripper> i want to install potplayer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @clqy, Sorry, i missed your previous post. Yes, try from a new usb.
<clqy> rufus?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I reccomend https://github.com/ventoy/Ventoy
<amro> #IRCnet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @johndripper, As per the wine appdb, 64b wine does not play well with potplayer. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=14890
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thus, I would try wine-staging
<amro> #Undernet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Please move channel discussion to kubuntu-offtopic or PM.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> maybe he forgot to use /join
<johndripper> @darinmiller thanksman
<viewer|30> Hello
<viewer|22> Hello
<clqy> i havent got the knowledge of using scripts, id like to know more about linux command lines etc, but ive been flooded these last few days, point and click is sounding ood, so i used the native disk creator; thatll do right?
<clqy> ok its written. time to reboot for the 543rd time today ...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> lol :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> clqy: ¢_¢ sorry for you mate
<Clqy> o so the new usb worked
<Clqy> can i assume that everything is in order and like new now? all the stuffing about ive done is back to 0
<Clqy> and it was a corrupt image on the external hd was the problem§
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wow that's nice
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So the install worked with the new USB?
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> I saw that Ubuntu has a 'right click to launch application using dedicated graphics'  is this something that is gnome specific, or something that can/will come to kde?
<Clqy> yes it worked
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> YES!
<masonbee-M1> OMG, congratulations!!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @ZendrilSeven, I have not heard right click launch dedicated graphics for kde, but you can manually use __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia
<Clqy> yeah no kidding im so relieved... thanks for your helps1
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> in front of the app name or set it in the launcher, i.e. __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia  steam
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> @DarinMiller, thanks for the tip.. I heard someone mention there is a CLI workaround but didn't research it yet..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Clqy, You are very welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Clqy: so happy you've done it!
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> I just recently even switched over to enabling nvidia drivers because when I first installed the system a year or so ago.. it would *never* disable the nvidia card even though you told it to run intel..  going to see if that is now better with the latest drivers..
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> and being on a laptop that just ate the battery to death..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ensure to set the NVidia profile to NVidia on demand.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^in NVidia-settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, someone had hybrid issues with stock 20.04 drivers and solved it using the NVidia ppa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> will definitely check it out shortly
<amro> hey guys if anyone needs help with linux feel free to txt me
<amro> i am 19 years experienced
<amro> and looking for cool and good friends
<CodeAmro> i am playing ps1 games on HD with with XBRZ4 and the graphics looks amazing
<CodeAmro> sounds this place is dead and i am talking to myself
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I'm listening :)
<clay_> hi ive got a much simpler question than last time i was here... my X key only does captial Xs i cant do small ones... it seems to be the only key effected, if i log out and in itll work for about 15 minutes then cease to work
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try another keyboard? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I have re-installed Kubuntu, but KDEconnect cannot see my other Kubuntu machine anymore -and vice versa! ?? It does see all the android devices on the network though! What can I troubleshoot?
#kubuntu 2020-05-01
<valorie> @franzpow on Freenode using /list is not advised
<valorie> there is a search engine just for freenode: alis
<valorie> you use it like /msg alis list *searchterm*
<valorie> veeeeeery useful
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist two things to check -- are all the kdeconnect versions the same?
<valorie> if so, then "unpair" everything and repair
<Talorno> hi all :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, Hi Valorie - No, the version of 20.04 is 1.4 and the version on 19.10 is 1.3.5 and is the latest. The newer version must not be available for Eoan!
<valorie> possibly not
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, I actually purged KDEConnect off 20.04 and reinstalled. It connected straight away to my phone and brought up all the other (android) devices available but still not Kubuntu 19.04.
<valorie> 19.04 is EOL
<valorie> 19.10 you mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> 19.10 sorry!
<valorie> we don't do backports for that anymore I think
<valorie> just security updates
<valorie> there's no point
<valorie> support runs out this summer
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok - I meant 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> So - KDEConnect 1.4 cannot communicate to 1.3.5 in Linux?
<valorie> it seems not
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> 😣
<valorie> is there any reason not to upgrade your 19.10 install?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> The upgrade is not available yet - is it?
<valorie> of course
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> I upgraded before release
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I thought upgrade came at the first pt release! ?
<valorie> it will be offered then, yes
<valorie> but certainly you can do it now
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> oh, ok. Thanks.
<valorie> anytime after the beta, actually
<valorie> as the factoid says above
<valorie> i did two upgrades and they were both perfect
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hmm, ok, Late July is a way off, so maybe I will upgade. Thanks.
<oerheks> *whatever you do*, prepare a fresh usb with the iso
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Is there anyway to get KDEConnect installed back into the Settings menu? After I purged and reinstalled this the settings item is gone. It is only in the launcher menu. No big deal though!
<valorie> settings menu?
<valorie> hmm, I never remember it being there
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x855) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/LEtkiEWY/file_28633.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> 3rd from bottom.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Oh wait! After reboot it is now back there!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> huh! I spoke too soon!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I wonder. I had to reinstall Kubuntu as my ssd died. I set it up with the same root and password and same name. If some KDEconnect settings are carried back over with my home folder could this be causing conflict with the two Kubuntu machines recognising each other?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I wonder. Could I delete the .cong/kdeconnect directory and reinstall KDEconnect to see if that makes a difference?
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> nishishui
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Anarchotaoist, Well, that was a bad idea. KDEconnect cannot see anything now. 😞
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, turning off the VPN got it recognising the Android devices again - but still no recognition of Kubuntu. Argh!
<valorie> never a good idea to delet config files -- try renaming them instead next time
<valorie> then you can always move it back or at least edit back in the the bits you want
<valorie> config files are just text file
<valorie> s
<Metamorphosis> Hi, how can one edit/remove menu entries in application launcher? I uninstalled Google Chrome but for some odd reason it's webapps menu is still there.
<Dragnslcr> Metamorphosis- should be able to right-click the launcher button and go to Edit Applications
<Metamorphosis> Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Is there anyone who can fix this problem “ date of the laptop automatically changed when laptop is switched on after fec hours. But without changing the time zone. However it is again automatically get set when laptop is connected to the internet”     Is this a fixable problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi guys! Is it safe to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 yet? I heard sth. about problems with Thunderbird and other packages on 20.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Metamorphosis, The program you want is "kmenuedit". It is preinstalled on Kubuntu.
<valorie> @Linuxophil problems?
<valorie> I upgraded one of my laptops when the beta was released, the other on the day of release
<valorie> both went great
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Yeah. Packages not installable. Notably Thunderbird.
<valorie> hmmm, that should be reported as a bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Not my own experience, just stories here from the Telegrams.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, That's what I told the guy.
<valorie> I've not seen anyone report a bug number
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But I don't want to upgrade my father in law's Laptop if I don't have to until it is save to do so.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, It's sudo do-release-upgrade  correct?
<valorie> you still need to add -d
<valorie> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Linuxophil, Sudo do-release-upgrade -d?
<valorie> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> What's the "-d" for?
<valorie> d=development
<valorie> but don't worry, it's just 20.04 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Great! Thanks!
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Let's see if he is as daring!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Will the ppa give newer versions of plasma this LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Do you know?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Or does anyone?
<valorie> I'm not sure
<valorie> because I can't recall whether that requires a newer Qt
<valorie> apps get upgraded, but sometimes Plasma, not
<valorie> we'll see
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Yeah.
<valorie> 20.10 is just 6 months away
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Na, I stay on LTSses.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am a total noob and not capable of solving problems that come with interim releases.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I love Plasma though.
<valorie> it's possible that there will be a new plasma PPA
<valorie> but nothing promised
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am happy either way. I cherish stability. And since the lower point releases of a new Plasma version naturally come with some pain points, it is a two bladed sword for me to have new versions.
<valorie> right
<amro> good morning guys
<amro> can anyone help me to register my irc account
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<valorie> it's pretty easy
<valorie> <-- not a guy
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, LOL! The English language is so weirdly great!
<valorie> indeed!
<johndripper> i hv a question how does the kde comic strip widget work and how can i make my own ? many of the comic strips dont work how to fix it?
<rebecca> oh kubuntu... after updates my scroll bars are broken and i can't use the mouse to highlight text. yay :|
<valorie> rebecca: did you restart? or at least logout and back in?
<rebecca> granted i'm using an 18.04 LTS.. but recent updates have been introducing all sorts of weird gui/mouse related bugs
<valorie> johndripper: you might get more help with that in #kde
<valorie> 18.04.4 is still supported for another year, rebecca
<rebecca> valorie: i restarted after installing the most recent updates. restarting again _shouldn't_ fix it but i know it might be worth a try
<valorie> true
<valorie> sorry to hear about your difficulties
<rebecca> valorie: well, the QA on updates really stinks then
 * valorie is heading to sleep
<rebecca> nite valorie
<valorie> :-)
<Clqy> does somebody know how to fi my keyboard, i can only type capital Xs, small ones dont work. small X works if i do ctrl +alt+ f2
<johndripper> maybe your caps lock key is stuck ;)
<Clqy> ctrl X works
<Clqy> but just the letter doesnt
<johndripper> so when u type all are in capital letters?
<Clqy> no
<rebecca> have you tried an alternate kbd?
<rebecca> could your kbd be set to some weird localisation?
<johndripper> try a virtual keyboard to check if it is some kind of improper keyboard kettings
<Clqy> its possible, Im australian, in france with a french keyboard, settings are a bit mieed up...
<Clqy> miXed
<Clqy> i havent tried anything yet i dont know where to look
<Clqy> whats a virtual keyboard
<johndripper> like the keyboard on a smartphone
<johndripper> u can click it with your mouse
<Clqy> nope same result
<Clqy> X<wcc
<johndripper> @clqy sudo apt install onboard
<Clqy> Ive done that, it doesnt function
<johndripper> i see
<johndripper> then it must be improper keyboard setting in your part
<johndripper> system settings>input devices > keyboard check if changing anything here fixes it
<johndripper> system settings>accessibility
<Clqy> it functions on the log in screen
<Clqy> if i click the adress bar in firefo to reveal search history, pressing X closes the drop down menu  same if i open a menubar dropdown menu, so how do i fiX?
<Clqy> trial and error of each type of keyboard is settings?
<johndripper> yeah try it
<johndripper> if it doesnt work then revert back to default
<Clqy> ive tried heaps of diffferent keyboards, nothing seems to work even default
<johndripper> go to accessibility and turn off use stick keys if it is on
<Clqy> ok, wasnt on
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Is there anyone who can fix this problem “ date of the laptop automatically changed when laptop is switched on after fec hours. But without changing the time zone. However it is again automatically get set when laptop is connected to the internet”     Is this a fixable problem?
<johndripper> your cmos battery is dead
<johndripper> @clqy go to system settings and type shortcut
<johndripper> change every thing to default
<Clqy> ok fixed
<Clqy> thanks
<Clqy> so i buggered up a shortcut somewhere
<johndripper> nice
<johndripper> ;)
<johndripper> happy to help
<balazs_szipocz> hi2all
<Shesh> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> valorie: didn't know that
<rd> hello
<rd> hello sir
<rd> i need to know that how to recover my data
<covidian> thats easy to answer
<rd> can i explain my condition
<covidian> sure
<rd> i tried to remove/uninstall my firefox but unfortunately i lost my all data in my kubuntu system
<rd> maybe it happend bcz im using root
<rd> after that i'll try to recover it by testdisk but its not working for me
<rd> can i show you my comamnds
<diogenes_> rd, try photorec.
<rd> now i'm working on new kubuntu desktop
<rd> I,m also tried with systemback , But this is showing the time after I delete everything,
<rd> rm -rf .kde/share/config/plasma-* , mv ~/ .kde4 ~/ .kde4.old , i used these two command also. to recover all data
<Clqy> ok new question for the day... the wifi usb antenna that i was using yesterday on the live boot doesnt work on this install... yesterday i plugged it in and it worked. Ive got a cd to install and everything but i cant figure it out
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The cd is meant to be installed.on windows?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Do a quick research on google and see if someone had problems with this particular device on kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe that could be useful
<Clqy> thanks i got it
<xMaverick> If I'm not wrong, shouldn't Kubuntu have it's own software source for delivering updates. Right now it only shows the official ubuntu repositories when I run apt update
<rebecca> a recent update has left my 18.04.4 LTS with really weird mouse behavior: A variety of click and hold / drag type cursor functions across multiple applications either don't work or kinda work but don't display the result until the click is released. eg: drag and drop, moving a the scroll bar, highlighting text.
<rebecca> rebooting doesn't fix. the system worked fine until recent updates were installed
<rebecca> my mouse input settings have been set to default so it's not some weird click time settings I have entered
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 511x155) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jmzJL1h1/file_28654.jpg Hello! I have set up Kmail on a fresh install of Kubuntu 20.04. All settings are the same as those on my other Kubuntu 19.10 machine. Emails are received but are not sending. What can I troubleshoot? Version 5.13.3 (19.12.3) Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @rebecca, Damn! Have a look in Muon package manager for the synaptics extra package. 🤷🏻‍♂️
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> @ahangarha, Regarding the second issue, I was right about Kwin being responsible for it. … I just removed these files/directories and issue is over: …  - `~/.config/kwinrc` …  - `~/.config/kwinrulesrc` …  - `~/.cache/kwin`
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Is there a command to down grade back to 19.10?
<BluesKaj> @Anarchotaoist wht?
<BluesKaj> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Too many hassles! Many appimages will not launch. KDEConnect will no longer connect to my other linux box and worst of all I can no longer send email!
<BluesKaj> packages are fully up to date ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Is there a way to roll back?
<BluesKaj> appimages are iffy, you have to espect problems with them
<BluesKaj> expect
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Plus auto-connection to wifi no longer works on start up.  A slight annoyance. Things also feel slower. Paper cuts -like installing Kup but Bup is no longer in the repo for its funcitoning. No longer being able to send email is a big minus though. If I could down grade then upgrade later when bugs are sorted that would be good. 19.10 works great!
<BluesKaj> kmail?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, Kmail.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Anarchotaoist are you using plasma as DE? I am having the same issue with wifi auto-connection but I am on 19.10 and I am using i3wm
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> suddenly autoconnection stopped working  one week ago
<BluesKaj> @Anarchotaoist are you on the job sending receiving hundreds of emails daily ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Franzpow, Plasma -yes. I am on Kubuntu. Auto-connection is flawless on Kubuntu 19.10.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @BluesKaj, No, personal use with two accounts. They work great on  my other machine still on 19.10. Both have the same settings. 20.04 can receive email no problems but cannot send.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Sorry - 3 accounts.
<BluesKaj> thunderbird would probly serve your needs just as well as kmail then
<BluesKaj> kmail is clunky and unstable...unfortunately
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I love the plasma desktop integration of Kmail and hate having all the core apps (calendar, contacts and email) in one interface like Thunderbird. It is so user unfriendly when you want to have more than one open to view at once. Thunderbird does not respect my theming either. Kmail was unstable over a year ago but is fantastic now -well until 20.04. I like to use all KDE apps where I can.
<ordinarydude> it is sad, because the whole contact suite would have lots of potential, but i just tried it and couldn't even import my google calendar.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Battery power now also! I just dropped from 28% to 5%! argh! Anyone know how to downgrade to 19.10???
<BluesKaj> kmail was a great app before they decided to make it ah office suite email app in kde4
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @ordinarydude, The Kontact suit is awesome! There was an issue with gmail a while back but it simply meant having to authorise it in your google account. It worked for me but I cancelled my gmail soon after anyway.  I never trusted my calendar to google. Nextcloud is a bugger to set up and upgrade but is also a fantastic option.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> KOrganizer and KAddressbook sync flawlessly with Nextcloud!
<BluesKaj> @Anarchotaoist, as a dedicted kde/plasma user then maybe a real IRC client like Konversation should be in your fav apps list :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @BluesKaj, ? 😕 I must be missing something. Real IRC client? Kmail is not IRC. Telegram? I did not think Telegram was IRC either! ? I had Konversation on this laptop before 20.04 but as IRC is an older tech and not used as much now, then I have not used it much either. Konversation works great for IRC - but then again I have not used any other IRC client anyway.
<BluesKaj> to me telegram is a pita
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I suppose it depends on what you like and your VARK modality. I am high in Visual learning so Telegram is good for me, but if you are more Read/Write I suppose IRC is a better option!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: I like IRC but there a no valid IRC client on android. I would like to write on this channel with an IRC client while using my phone but when I leave the app I just got disconnected. This is the main reason why I am writing in this channel via telegram. It's easier to ask for support while, for example, your pc is stuck directly from your phone
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> unfortunately IRC doesn't work for me on my phone or I just did not find any good client. The situation is different on my pc where I still use IRC
<BluesKaj> phones have irc clients too
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I know, I use AndroidIRC but it get disconnected if I am, for example, using the browser. It just doesn't work well in the background on android
<ordinarydude> i have HoloIRC installed on my android but haven't used it more than once, using konversation rn
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> some user here suggested this program/app http://keybase.io
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> maybe it could help me use IRC on my phone
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ordinarydude: I use hexchat on my pc but it is not working anymore since I switched to i3wm :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Konversation still rocks on
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ordinarydude: does HoloIRC work in background without disconnecting?
<ordinarydude> @Franzpow Yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am installing it right now. I will try
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Uff it is working bad. Displays no text and disconnect in background :(
<ordinarydude> @Franzpow my bad, sry
<Zagmeister> I read this exchange about IRC clients on Android, typing this on IRCCloud, works ok for me. I have no DCs when the app is in bckgr. What phone are you on, Franzpow?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am on an Honor7s
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't like IRCcloud.. I just found another open source app called Revolution Irc on Android
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That is working fine for now.. I will try it
<Zagmeister> Okay
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Zagmeister: thank you for the suggestion!
<Zagmeister> yvw
<sebastian_> So I have a problem with the software apt with pre-release updates enabled. Every time I try to get an update an error is displayed and I wonder if this can be fixed. The link to the error is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rzBZ3CFxT3/. I am using Kubuntu 20.10 by the way.
<BluesKaj> sebastian_,  Groovy questionjs in #ubuntu+1 please
<SebastainS> Sorry, but I can not access the #ubuntu+1 because it is a +r channel.
<IrcsomeBot> orboti2p was added by: orboti2p
<SebastianS> #ubuntu+1
<IrcsomeBot> <orboti2p> halo
<IrcsomeBot> <orboti2p> I've problem to enable wifi on terminal
<manuel_> hola
<manuel_> buenas a todos
<manuel_> que haceis?
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Wifi password is not saving. Always need to give password to connect wifi ?
<R13ose> When can I upgrade to 20.04 via command line?
<RikMills> R13ose: on what release?
<RikMills> from 19.10, not until this is fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chrony/+bug/1872902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872902 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Focal) "Upgrade to Focal now removes chrony" [Critical,Triaged]
<R13ose> RikMills: yep from 19.10.  thanks for letting me know about the bug.
<R13ose> If I did sudo do-release-upgrade -d but didn't hit enter a second time when asked, how do I now get rid of the updates that appear?
<R13ose> I solved my problem
<R13ose> RikMills: that bug ticket hasn't been updated in 4 days.
<viewer|26> helo to all ... pleace help me whit this link and register a new account ... https://it.forgeofempires.com/?invitation=3714962-it8-l&ref=player_invite_link
<IrcsomeBot> oliyavan was added by: oliyavan
<IrcsomeBot> Un Known was added by: Un Known
<genii> hm
<IrcsomeBot> <unknownTX> so anyone have insight as to when the online account for google will work again?
<tomreyn> viewer|26: spamming off-topic links is not tolerated on these channels
<MoPac> Hello -- My release upgrade tool on 19.10 isn't finding 20.04, and I'm wondering if it should be available by now? Sorry if this is premature or has been asked 100 times already.
<nhk_> so my nickname is already used by myself a few years ago and i forgot how to login
<krytarik> nhk_: While I'd be happy to assist with that, network support in #freenode please. :)
<nhk_> krytarik: its ok ty
<masonbee-M1> MoPac: Can't find anything exact but there is an answer to your question in https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231023/how-to-get-the-official-non-development-version-of-focal-fossa-20-04
<krytarik> They've quit from the network about 8 mins later though.
<Guest93442> OI
<IrcsomeBot> <sigNeon> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/S0PTcVFc/file_28715.jpg clean
#kubuntu 2020-05-02
<user|36095> hi, can anyone tell me when kubuntu 20.04 upgrade will be available for 19.10? i didn't find this information anywhere... i can only find the upgrade as a dev version with do-release-upgrade -c -d
<covidman> no upgrade path there
<covidman> reinstall freshly onto ZFS  /
<covidman> bombshell :   https://x0.at/_TV.jpeg
<Roey> Hello.  I have Steam running the Beta--how do I use Proton?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Roey, Hi Roey!
<TheMerchantOfVen> Roey: Settings > Steam Play > Enable Steam Play for supported titles
<Roey> ahhhhhhh
<Roey> ok, I don't realize why the guides I saw didn't mention this
<Roey> one moment...
<TheMerchantOfVen> then also check Enable Steam Play for all other titles
<Roey> hihi too liuxophil :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> In the steam client, go to settings and then steam play!
<Roey> TheMerchantOfVen: ahhhhh thank you!!!!!!!!
<Roey> thiswas driving me nuts!! Thanks!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Our pleasure! Are you on 20.04?
<TheMerchantOfVen> If there is a game that has a Linux version, but doesn't play well, you can go to the game properties, and check Force the use of a spcefic Steam Play compatability tool
<TheMerchantOfVen> you're welcome Roey! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And google "protondb"!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Very helpful!
<TheMerchantOfVen> oh yes, from time to time a new proton version will come out, so make sure to go back and update the Run other titles dropdown from time to time
<TheMerchantOfVen> so like all my other games were still running proton 4.2 sometime after proton 5 came out, so make sure you don't forget about updates
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> so I am downloading Skyrim
<Roey> (had bought it ages ago but never installed it)
<Roey> it doesn't show a Linux version..
<Roey> er I am assuming Proton will take care of this for me?
<Roey> in other words, TheMerchantOfVen, that I don't have to specify anything special in order to get it to run
<Roey> TheMerchantOfVen: which game should I try out that doesn't have a linux build?
<Roey> besides doom 2016.
<TheMerchantOfVen> no, you can just click install and it will just download the windows version
<Roey> I would love to play that but my video card is ancient
<Roey> TheMerchantOfVen: aye.  fantastic
<TheMerchantOfVen> you could try Battlefront II, the original one
<Roey> geforce 750 ti
<Roey> ok
<TheMerchantOfVen> this is another officially supported game like doom
<TheMerchantOfVen> they got online multiplayer back a few years ago :D
<Roey> I thought that Doom 2016 and that Doom Eternal are windows-only?
<Roey> oh , you mean supported by Proton
<Roey> got it
<TheMerchantOfVen> yes officially supported yeah
<Roey> :)
<Roey> I'm finding so many games on linux these days
<Roey> (not that I game)
<Roey> seems like more and more AAA titles are getting linux ports
<Roey> or is that just me
<TheMerchantOfVen> What's your steam profile?
<TheMerchantOfVen> yeah it seems that way lol
<TheMerchantOfVen> I moslty just play EU4 which has a great linux version to begin with
<IrcsomeBot> <John da Eira> I've been running the latest Kubuntu 20.04 for a week now and I must say that's it super stable. Very happy with it so far.
<Roey> see the Unreal and Unigine and all those other engine based games
<Roey> they can be easily ported to linux
<TheMerchantOfVen> yes they can
<Roey> heh :)
<Roey> I rather like that about modern computing.
<Roey> skyrim's almost done downloading, yeay!
<TheMerchantOfVen> There's this free 2D game that works excellent on proton called Gamma Bros
<TheMerchantOfVen> it's a really short game, like 30 minutes, it was just a port of a flash game I used to play as a kid
<Roey> hmm, ok
<Roey> brb
<rtn0> hi
<rtn0> i am running a Frankendebian, crossgraded from LinuxMint.
<rtn0> Hi all. just to verify, what side of the screen do the [FAIL/OK] messages appear on when using Debian 8, during the boot logging?
<rtn0> Debian does left and LinuxMint does right.... right? (it's kinda important cuz i wanna know how successful my crossgraing efforts are. every little bit of visual feedback and paying attention to side-effects like this helps.)
<rtn0> thx in advace.
<valorie> I think this is not the channel to ask, rtn0
<valorie> this is support for Kubuntu
<valorie> you are welcome to post in #kubuntu-offtopic
<el> or in ##linux but you'll need to register an account with nickserv first (/msg nickserv help register)
<el> i don't know if linuxmint's channel on spotchat or wherever it is would be ok with the question but i strongly suggest avoiding debian channels altogether
<housecat> yeah, #debian isn't gonna go for a debian/mint hybrid lmao
<rtn0> el: you recommend avoiding debian channels? they will try to bite off my head?   O_o
<housecat> nah, they'll tell you to stop breaking debian and to come back when you reinstalled into a sane system
<housecat> and if you're lucky they'll be that nice about it
<rtn0> what exactly are the advantages of kubuntu/ubuntu/mint over pure debian, anyway? what are the most signifigant/compelling differences/advantages/disadvantages?
<rtn0> is it just the apps that are installed by default?
<rtn0> or is there more to it than that?
<rtn0> what are the most foundational/signifigant/important/meaningful differences between the various debian distros, and also between debian-based distros in general vs. "pure" debian?
<rtn0> can it be theoretically safer/faster/higher-performance/higher-security to run "real Debian"?
<rtn0> not trying to start a flamewar
<rtn0> im a noob
<rtn0> just asking. ('bout a half a year's experience.)
<el> for one, the packages that are in the repositories of a distro per release have been tested against each other moreso than if you franken a system which have had zero testing
<el> when you franken and crossgrade distros, you're rolling the dice on whether things will be compatible. it might even seem like they are... until something happens and you lose data
<TheMerchantOfVen> Ubuntu is based off of an "unstable"
<TheMerchantOfVen> version of Debian
<el> yep, and then kubuntu and ubuntu goes through customization, testing, patching etc by a different set of developers with an aim different to that of debian, which is to focus on the kde or gnome environments respectively. linuxmint goes through a similar process with whatever their end goal is.
<el> debian's a bit of a blank canvas and they like to keep it that way
<housecat> "debian: the universal operating system"
<rtn0> so..... on old versions of Debian, like oldoldoldstable, did they use just WM instead of Desktop Environments?
<rtn0> by default?
<TheMerchantOfVen> debian doesn't use a default desktop
<rtn0> so by default it doesnt even have a WM? it's just a tty?
<rtn0> you log in with getty?
<housecat> it asks you what you want during install
<rtn0> housecat: oh.
<rtn0> i guess i prefer older stuff, which is why i ask. i like butt ugly ncurses interfaces, etc.
<rtn0> openbox, tiling window managers, etc.
<rtn0> and tty ofc.
<rtn0> retro.
<valorie> then why mix in mint?
<rtn0> :)
<rtn0> actaully, im mixing OUT mint.
<valorie> just go with stable debian
<rtn0> im un-minting it.
<rtn0> unflavored version. lol.
<rtn0> valorie: that's whay i was considering. just wanted to get some info first.
<rtn0> what*
<valorie> you came to the wrong chan for that, as I said
<valorie> this is support for Kubuntu, the best of all worlds
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and friendliest
<valorie> so again I ask, please move this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<rtn0> valorie: kay. bye.
<TheMerchantOfVen> lmao
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK guys! Something VERY on topic:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I will upgrade a 8 week old Kubuntu 19.10 install to 20.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Any known pitfalls I should know about?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<valorie> gentle reminder that we're not all guys here....
<IrcsomeBot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<ItzSwirlz> test
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> there
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> it's #kubuntu not with -support
<valorie> yup
<valorie> oh right, in Tg it has support
<valorie> I think
<valorie> because we have -offtopic as well, which in tg is called -cafe
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> don't worry about it-in the #kubuntu-support i changed title to say go to #kubuntu for support
<valorie> "in the #kubuntu-support i changed title to say go to #kubuntu for support" -- in the where?
<valorie> oh, you made a channel
<valorie> I get it
<valorie> #Kubuntu was the first flavor channel -- it's been here a loooong time
<housecat> 15.5 years, specifically
<housecat> only a few months younger than #ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> 上海
<MerchantOfVen> test
<MerchantOfVen> test2
<housecat> test3
<slonikdudu> How do i disable intel RTS
<slonikdudu> I*
<slonikdudu> In acer bios?
<erasmo> hola mundo
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @erasmo, Hola Erasmo!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It is me: mundo!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ;-)
<erasmo> nice to meet you Mundo lol
<erasmo> I don't now how to use this, is there anyone who can teach me how?
<erasmo> I am new here :)
<erasmo> and  I'm bored due to the quarentine
<R13ose> One of my earbuds of headphones is lower sound than others.  How do I fix that?
<Xavi92> Was python-pip removed from the repos for focal? esp-idf still uses python2.7 (I know it's EOL but I cannot do anything about it) but apt cannot find python-pip, yet only python3-pip
<lexi__> sup
<Xavi92> Hi lexi__ :)
<lexi__> xavi92
<Dragnslcr> !info python-pip
<ubottu> Package python-pip does not exist in focal
<Dragnslcr> !info python-pip eoan
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.1-5 (eoan), package size 175 kB, installed size 789 kB
<Dragnslcr> Xavi92- looks like it was removed
<Dragnslcr> !info python
<ubottu> Package python does not exist in focal
<Dragnslcr> Possibly along with everything else Python 2
<johndripper> i need help i hv an ntfs partition but i cant access it not in linux and not in windows it says uknown partiton iin kde partion manager
<johndripper> also in windows partition it says unknown partition
<johndripper> i never formatted it
<johndripper> i hv important files there i dont want to format it :(
<valorie> there is a dvdrescue thing....
 * valorie googles
<valorie> for windows I found https://www.pandorarecovery.com/best-recovery-apps.html
<johndripper> thanks but i dont want to use recovery  tools since it cant recover the file names :(
<valorie> https://www.linux.com/training-tutorials/get-your-data-back-linux-based-data-recovery-tools/
<Shesh> hi
<viewer|9> Hi, can I post a question here regarding dist-uppgrade?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> it's deprecated but still works
<viewer|9> forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask: I attempted and upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 LTS
<viewer|9> Followed the release note, ran do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<viewer|9> upon reboot my system is still 18.04
<viewer|9> do you know where I can check logs?
<diogenes_> isn't it supposed to be -d?
<viewer|9> maybe you're right, "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/Kubuntu specifies" -m
<valorie> viewer|9: you still need to do sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> well, if -m works for you, then they flipped the switch today
<valorie> earlier today it was still -d
<viewer|9> interesting, -m didn't work, I shall try -d and report back
<valorie> dist-upgrade command has been replace by full-upgrade
<diogenes_> in Xubuntu they even add -c.
<valorie> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> what's the -c for?
<valorie> diogenes_: ?
<diogenes_> valorie, i've never done an upgrade i've seen this recommendation on their channel.
<valorie> ah, OK
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys (and gal)!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am tunning testdisk to recover some files on Kubuntu 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Suddenly my window borders are gone and I cannot change programs any more.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have the impression plasma has crashed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The process in the Konsole seems to continue however.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Any ideas how I can restart plasma without sacrificing the testdisk progress?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Live booted?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> No. My normal Kubuntu install.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Plasmashell --replace did nothing on krunner
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that does not work on 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> from konsole, run killall plasmashell
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Ok. What does?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, Alright. And then?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then: plasmashell &
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> &?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> they & "spawns" the process into it's own session.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> One moment.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Ill report back.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> without the &, plasmashell would close if you close the terminal.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, Oh wow! Makes sense!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, Now I have a new taskbar with the tasks on it. But they stay minimized.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> New windows still open without window borders / close buttons.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does atl-tab work?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sounds like kwin died.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> killall kwin*
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then run kwin &
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or it might be kwin_x11 &  (I can't remember for 18.04).
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It is not. "Process not found". I will google it...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If kwin died, then killall kwin will report nothing to kill.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> just a sec, I will test in an 18.04 vm...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> killall kwin_x11
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> In a forum it said that it must be kwin_x11
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kwin_x11
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kwin_x11 &
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x523) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CuNTm0bx/file_28729.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what happens if you run kwin_x11 &
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, Life is beautiful again!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, Thanks so much!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> This is weird though.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> glad to help
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am on an all intel system.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Running syncthing firefox and testdisk.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Nothing that might count as a weird configuration.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Still it happened to me at least twice in the last month.
<Shesh> hi, How to make our own splash screen in 20.04 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Before that. Never!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I had occasional issues with 18.04 plasma stability,  Are you running backports?  They should help minimize those issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Shesh, SDDM splash screen or grub boot screen?
<Shesh> the one that shows 3 circles and an arrow
<Shesh> one after the login
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, I can see that in discover, right? I have setup this system almost 2 years ago and never touched t apart from occasional updates.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt-get update
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Shesh, System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Splash Screen
<Shesh> Yes sir. Can I make one out of my own picture ?
<Shesh> I mean, using an image I have
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I assume, so I never tried...
<Shesh> ok :)
<Shesh> what should I Google for ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You might be able to see how others have done in the kde store: https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/488/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, Thanks! I know how to add them. Just the checking was not clear to me. But in discover I can actually have a look at the sources. You are correct. I have no kubuntu backports enabled. I remember now. I actually did this because O hoped that this would be the most stable setup.
<Shesh> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I find that backports typically improve stability.  You can always remove backports using ppa purge if you find issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, Great. Do you know if the backports for Kubuntu 20.02 will give newer PLasma versions or will it be as with Kubuntu 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Kubuntu 20.04 of course.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> not 20.02
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> backports typically only provide patches for the respective platform (minor bumbs).
<IrcsomeBot> guiverc was added by: guiverc
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Shesh, Download a custom splash screen, the look at the layout of the file structure in ~/.local/share/plasma/look-and-feel/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But I seem to remember that for 18.04 there was a problem with a QT version that kept Plasma versions from being bumped. Seemed to surprize quite a lot of people at the time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> So I thought maybe that was a one time thing since it must have worked with earlier Plasma versions.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Else nobody would have even mentioned it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct, QT will not be rev'd with backports.  Only 18.04 libriaries will download to an 18.04 system.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But this was not a problem before 18.04, correct? just bad timing with Debian.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Filter the backports ppa website for bionic to view the 18.04 specific files.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sorry, understanding that is much above my pay grade. I am interested but have no IT background whatsoever.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> *buntu releases are not rolling, so each 6 month cadence locks on a specific package set.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I can see the files but they mean nothing to me unfortunately.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Well, I will just have to see then.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks for the explanations though!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you are welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Tag (time appropriate goodbye's) as it my time for bed.
<jesus_> hello
<jesus_> hello
<jesus_> linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Finally you have come!
<Lliane> timing sounds right for that
<Lliane> a bit disappointed by the seven trumpets however
<Lliane> underwhelming to say the least
<jesus_> what is this
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @jesus_, A reckoning!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> A plague
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Locusts
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Draughts
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Floods
<jesus_> what
<jesus_> what
<jesus_> \k
<memphisto> snap isn't following the themes in plasma
<memphisto> is there sa solution for this
<user|17309> hi, my Ubuntu not booting after adding a new ram
<user|17309> I need ti di something or not ?
<IrcsomeBot> <rudrabali> Couldn't understand the difference between some pages such as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Live-Build and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Live-Build
<IrcsomeBot> <rudrabali> They are exactly the same
<masonbee-M1> user|17309:  Usually when that happens to me I didn't seat the RAM properly.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ruenoak> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ruenoak
<R13ose> One of my earbuds of headphones is lower sound than others.  How do I fix that?
<diogenes_> R13ose, in pavucontrol.
<R13ose> diogenes_: I have been there but don't see anywhere this says left and right.
<ruenoak> R13ose, I had an issue with volume ballance  awhile back I installing QasMixer to ajust the ballance
<diogenes_> R13ose, i'll show you.
<R13ose> ruenoak: I will look into that after trying pavucontrol
<diogenes_> R13ose, https://i.imgur.com/EDs03EY.png
<diogenes_> see the padlock icon?
<R13ose> Yes, I missed that
<R13ose> Should I really make one higher than the other?
<diogenes_> nope
<R13ose> How is that going to fix my issue then?
<diogenes_> <R13ose> One of my earbuds of headphones is lower sound than others. >>>> you make both channels the same level?
<R13ose> Yes but isn't that what lock channels together does?
<R13ose> ruenoak: isn't QasMixer similar to AlsaMixer?
<diogenes_> first of all were they both at the same level when you unlocked them?
<R13ose> yes.  44% (-21.39 db)
<diogenes_> then there could be something wrong with the earbuds.
<R13ose> I have another piece of earbuds and the opposite side is not working.
<diogenes_> could be cable is damaged.
<ruenoak> R13ose, yes it is Alsamixer will probably let you adjust the ballance
<R13ose> diogenes_: looks fine to me.  Could this somehow be earwax that I don't know about that got into them?
<R13ose> ruenoak: what did you change in QasMixer? I can see if I need to change them in AlsaMixer
<ruenoak> R13ose, I select my audio devices and was able to adjust the left and right ballance
<R13ose> ruenoak: were they both a different balance?
<ruenoak> yes one was lower than the other
<ruenoak> R13ose, Im just looking at Alsamixer now and I can adjust both left and right volumes
<R13ose> ruenoak: Unless, I am missing something, I don't see where I can do left and right volumes separately.  Yet based on pavucontrol, I can see both channels are the same volume.
<ruenoak> R13ose, in alsamixer the master volume has individual volume sliders
<ruenoak> I was able ti adjust them to the right balance from there
<R13ose> ruenoak: for me the master volume has one slider.
<ruenoak> R13ose, hmm I can't see hoy the split the channels in Alsamixer but in Qsamixer and Kmix you right click on the audio channel and select split channel
<R13ose> thanks
<ruenoak> R13ose No problem, I just had another look at Alsamixer, you can change the left and right channels on headphones and PCM. Press F1 for the keyboard shortcuts.
<R13ose> let me try
<R13ose> I get this now.
<Shesh> Hi, who creates icons for Kubuntu ?
<Shesh> Great work
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi! How do I empty the trash on the command line on Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> RobinSheps was added by: RobinSheps
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ah, found it
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> Hi folks, sorry for asking this. I know this is kubuntu support group. But I'm a newbie in linux. Only know some basic stuffs. That's why I am asking this silly question😅
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> (Photo, 1280x789) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PTtA0wP9/file_28748.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> But can someone tell me how to do this?
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> I assume this is not the default bar that comes out of the box in ubuntu 20.04
 * vodka test
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> @RDJSD, I mean may be it's another dock
<liteonii> Hello, I have problems showing the Featured page in Kubuntu Discover
<liteonii> it always says that "Unable to load applications"
<liteonii> "Please verify internet connectivity"
<liteonii> Any help please?
<masonbee-M1> <RDJSD> That is Ubuntu  with the Dash to Panel extension by the look of it. Not Kubuntu.
<johndripper> i am not able to access my 43gb ntfs partition kde partition manager lists it as unknown partiton also my windows machine does the same https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qP4pcDb5wh/
<johndripper> ^^output of fdisk
<johndripper> how can i fix it so that it gets detected as an ntfs without formatiing
<johndripper> also a question does the partition table exists on the a a different partition?
<diogenes_> johndripper, try: sudo ntfsfix --clear-bad-sectors --clear-dirty /dev/sdx
<johndripper> will it delete my files @diogenes?
<diogenes_> nope
<johndripper> ok
<johndripper> for me its /dev/sda2 right @diogenes ?
<diogenes_> johndripper, that's what you should figure out.
<johndripper> nope didnt work
<johndripper> :(
<diogenes_> johndripper, then boot to windows and try its tool for fixing the issues.
<johndripper> will it dmg my linux partition?
<johndripper> *damage
<diogenes_> of course not, windows doesn't see linux partitions.
<diogenes_> i mean if you know what you're doing.
<Guest12793> привет
<diogenes_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<IrcsomeBot> <m_wael_eg> Hello How Can Add (Alt+Shift) As Windows 10 for change keyboard language ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You should see in system settings if you can assign that function to the keybinding that you want
<liteonii> join #ubuntu
<magic_ninja_work> I'm on 19.10. Is there a particular repo configuration that would prevent me from seeing the release upgrade for 20.04? I can't remember what version I initially installed, but I edited my repos to go into 19.10 testing, then stayed on 19.10. Not sure if they need to be set for "stable" or such.
<magic_ninja_work> I have them set for eoan
<cart_man> how do I open a private chat channel to someone?
<cart_man> on IRC I mean
<magic_ninja_work> cart_man, use /msg <nickname> . It is common practice to ask permission first.
<IrcsomeBot> <tee_zed> is there smth like sudo do-release-upgrade … in ubuntu on kubuntu ?
<Metamorphosis> hi, there are some software that are both available as ordinary deb packages and also snap, how can I make my kubuntu to install the deb ones automatically and ignore the snap ones when using discover?
<masonbee-M1> Metamorphosis: I tend to use "sudo apt remove snapd" to remove snap completely. You can always add it back in.
<Metamorphosis> masonbee-M1 Unfortunately I use some apps that have no non-snap alternative (eg: Skype).
<masonbee-M1> Metamorphosis: If you get skype from the website was under the impression it automatically adds it's repo.......Also, have a look at ferdi.
<Metamorphosis> masonbee-M1 Skype downloaded from its website is newer?
<Metamorphosis> masonbee-M1 Unfortunately upgrading from 18.04 to 20.04 brought me new problems as I can't install Viber and it says there are missing dependancies without telling me what are these missing dependancies.
<masonbee-M1> Metamorphosis: Skype version from the website is 8.59.0.77.
<masonbee-M1> Metamorphosis: Same version as the snap
<Metamorphosis> masonbee-M1 are there benefits from using traditional packages instead of snap?
<masonbee-M1> Metamorphosis: They are a lot smaller would be the biggest one.
<Metamorphosis> masonbee-M1 do you know what are the dependencies of Viber? It worked like a charm in 18.04 and won't install in 20.04. I download it from www.viber.com
<masonbee-M1> Metamorphosis: No, but this would appear to be helpful. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1229950/unable-to-make-viber-call-on-ubuntu-20-04
<Metamorphosis> masonbee-M1 thanks, I'm unable to install these packages :  libssl1.0.0_1.0.2n-1ubuntu6.2_amd64.deb, libssl1.0-dev_1.0.2n-1ubuntu6.2_amd64.deb
<masonbee-M1> Metamorphosis: Try the flatpack answer underneath?
<Metamorphosis> masonbee-M1 there is an unofficial Viber in Snap but it's very old (2017)
<masonbee-M1> Metamorphosis: You could go flatpak https://flathub.org/apps/details/com.viber.Viber
<Metamorphosis> Thanks I'm installing it.
<linux> ola
<user|62297> screen tearing
<tomreyn> rain outside
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, lightworks and viber both require libssl1.0.0.  Ubuntu 20.04 ships with libssl1.1/focal.  To determine why a package fails to install use dpkg -i myApp.deb, i.e. sudo dpkg -i viber.deb
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> We will will have to wait until both companies update/recompile their install packages for 20.04.  I attempted reconfiguring lightworks deb installer to reference 1.1 and while install succeeded, the program crashed during launch.
<Xavi92> My laptop has a NVidia GeForce 820M, which it looks like I cannot use on Linux if I want to avoid login loops and black screens on startup. Does anyone know who in NVidia should I complain at?
<Xavi92> It's kinda unfortunate I can only use the integrated graphics chipset on it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are the proprietary drivers installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Setting -> Driver Manager
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: did a fresh install of Kubuntu 20.04 LTS with the 'Install third-party ...' option checked, which downloaded and installed nvidia-340, but after the installation it lead to a black screen
<Xavi92> Purging all nvidia-* packages solved it, so I did another fresh install without that option
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Look like the installer picked the wrong driver.  As per https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/70744/en-us
<Xavi92> So they are currently not installed, as doing so crashes the system (also happened in 18.04 LTS)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> gtx 760 (820M) should use the 440 driver
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: I already tested the 440 driver on both 18.04 LTS and 20.04 LTS with same success :/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt purge nvdiia*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, Yep, 440 works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440
 * Xavi92 crosses fingers
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Xavi92, Success means fail?
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: yup, it also lead to black screens the last time I installed them
<Xavi92> I don't want to risk the system again unless someone has good experience with it on this very same chipset
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wait to install... use the nvidia ppa 1st
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then run sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: actually, I already tested https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/70744/en-us at some point, but the installer always failed at some point
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, the nvidia driver install is a bit unpredictable.  Use the ppa version of the drivers as they pull in the required deps to build against the kernel.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> so sudo purge nvidia*, add the ppa, then sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: and are these drivers up to date with current kernel on 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: sorry for asking so much. I've had terrible experiences with NVidia drivers on this computer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Filter the list for focal: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=focal
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Alberto Milone built the 440 driver on April 9th. That guy is the rock star of Ubuntu video drivers.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Once install and restarted, you should be able to select between prime profiles (Intel, NVidia on demand, and NVidia) in the NVidia settings menu.
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: hrm, even after adding the PPA, apt still prefers the version on the Ubuntu repositores
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That would be a bug you should file against ubuntu as I suspect your GPU landed in the wrong list.
<Xavi92> `sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440=440.82-0ubuntu0~0.20.04.1` (where 440.82-0ubuntu0~0.20.04.1 is the version from the PPA) leads to broken packages. See https://bpaste.net/2ILQ
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How old is your laptop?  If it's over 10 years old, the the 340 should be the correct driver as NVidia had 800 series cards in the  2008 timeframe.  But if its only a couple years old, the your card is probably mis-identified.
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: it's an Asus A555L, circa 2015
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have a 760 desktop CPU and it requires the 440 drivers.  I also have an older Dell XPS laptop with an 8600GT graphic cards which requires the 340 driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, that's a newer laptop and should use the 440 driver.
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: then it might be a reasonable to file an issue on Ubuntu bugs, right?
<Xavi92> So the PPA version is preferred by apt
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct
<Xavi92> Thanks a lot for your help!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ensure to run lspci | grep -i --color 'vga\|3d\|2d' and include the output in your bug report.  And when they fix it, that will help others avoid this hassle.
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6 , the Ubuntu version was released on 2020-04-22, so that might explain why apt prefers that one
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I really suspect its pattern matching a card on the wrong list, so either the matching logic or the list should be fixed.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So did the install work?
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: haven't tested it, as apt does not allow me installing the version from the PPA (see paste above). I'm now preparing the issue
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, sorry I missed that...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install -f
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt update
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: isn't that risky if there are broken packages according to apt?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the nvidia driver install can be a little touchy:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> if the above fails try this: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440 xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-440
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That will inform the install that you intentionally want to update xserver and the nvidia driver.  It should automatically know, but sometimes it gets confused.
<archetech> is there a kubuntu chan for arm ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> From my experience, "sudo apt install -f"  is only risky when installing from strange sources or "mixed/older repos"
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: heh, I know it's not the same chipset, but still sounds frightening :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/+bug/1867361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867361 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "Nvidia graphics fail to start on 20.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> if needed, we can hit ctrl-alt-f2 during boot and sudo purge nvidia* to restore to current state.  Been there many times with my Dell 7559 hybrid laptop when it was not very well supported  (960M graphics card).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> My dell hybrid 7559 is running 20.04 perfectly with the PPA recommended above.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Need to step away for a few minutes bbs.
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/+bug/1876522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876522 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "apt chooses Ubuntu repo instead of nvidia-graphics PPA" [Undecided,New]
<magic_ninja_work> DarinMiller: I have the same laptop. I'm glad to hear it. How has your experience been? I've found this laptop to be absolutely fantastic.
<IrcsomeBot> Frank WOLF was added by: Frank WOLF
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Xavi92, Thanks for filing the bug.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did the last command work to install the driver and the xserver?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @magic_ninja_work, I have had great luck in the last few releases with Kubuntu and hybrid drivers.  Doom 2016 runs very well.
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: I'm waiting for some feedback from the PPA team first
<IrcsomeBot> <Alexblabber> Hi. Anybody knows how to fix BusyBox v1.30.1 on 20.04 after update. On 19.10 I  use <fsck /dev/sdaX> , but on 20.04 it doesn't work. It shows only one system disk <udev>. Thanks.
#kubuntu 2020-05-03
<Oderus> hi. having difficulty connecting to a shared drive (windows) network share. I tell mount.cifs the address but it doesnt connect
<Oderus> mount error: could not resolve address for TWEAKSLAPTOP: Unknown error
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> Hello guys, I think i installed kubuntu 20.04 in safe graphics mode but i can't remember why
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> How do I know that i installed safe graphics one?
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> Anyone?
<valorie> @Nearme101 I don't understand the question, to be honest
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> When you liveboot there's 4 options right
<valorie> what do you mean installed in safe graphics mode?
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> Start kubuntu … Start Kubuntu (safe graphics mode)
<valorie> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> I think I installed in safe graphics mode while I was sleeping
<valorie> do you mean that choice affected your install?
<valorie> I've never noticed that choice tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> No I accidentally pressed down and enter in sleep couldn't see
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> Properly
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> 😅
<valorie> or heard of installing in a different mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> Is there any way I can see whether I installed normally or in graphics mode
<valorie> sorry, no clue
<valorie> perhaps someone in #ubuntu knows -- it is far larger
<IrcsomeBot> <Nearme101> No problem thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <m_wael_eg> what the safe graphic Mod for installation do ?
<RyanFlynn> OK, so I wanted to install this 'Linux' browser instead of Chrome, I heard it was like way better and secure. So I downloaded the linux from the ubuntu website and it was like over a fucking gig and when I tried to open it, it was a stupid ISO file. How do I use this? It's supposed to be an EXE?!
<diogenes_> RyanFlynn, what?????
<oerheks> now boot it in vmware
<RyanFlynn> diogenes_ What do you mean what? I'm genuinely really confused here! Everything else I've downloaded is an .exe this doesn't make sense
<oerheks> linux is not a brower, it is a complete OS
<oerheks> grinn
<RyanFlynn> So a browser is a mini-os? I heard about chrome-os, so doesn't it follow that there's a linux browser?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Chrome-os is an entire OS on its own, based on linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You use a browser to navigate on the internet
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You use an OS to utilize a computer
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> A browser is just a program that your os can run
<RyanFlynn> No it's not, I have chrome installed rn, I'm using it to browse the internet
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Chrome browser and Chrome-OS are two entirely different things
<RyanFlynn> That'd be dumb if there was a difference between chrome-os and chrome browser. How do I use this stupid iso file?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Just complain with google lol
<RyanFlynn> I tried that earlier, they didn't respond
<RyanFlynn> I figured that linux experts like you people could help me
<RyanFlynn> So, AGAIN, how do I install the Linux browser?
<RyanFlynn> I want the more security, and sandbox experience
<diogenes_> Franzpow>, eady that's a troll.
<diogenes_> easy*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes, I noticed that
<RyanFlynn> Just like the Diogenes you take your namesake from you spread misinformation
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I tried to be kind for a moment
<RyanFlynn> I'm clueless in this endevour, and my pcnerd friends said the linux browser is the best
<RyanFlynn> :^(
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Did someone delete the last messages?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't understand such stupid people that have nothing better to do than come here to troll other people
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is there a way to connect to my wifi connection with a command via terminal?  … I have this issue on i3wm that couldn't allow me to autoconnect to the connection when I startup the pc.  … So I have to start systemsettings5 and click on the connection option in order to make it autoconnect to the wifi. Would be much faster to type something in the terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am using kubuntu 19.10. The autoconnection suddenly stopped working
<diogenes_> Franzpow, nmcli device connect wlan1
<diogenes_> firts nmcli d to see the exact name of the interface.
<diogenes_> first*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok. I will try that, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It asks the password but I've already inserted it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe I could insert the command in the i3 config file to make it start everytime I bootup the pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Can anyone confirm a working Kmail instance in 20.04? I want to know if it is worth continuing trying to troubleshoot it. (Kmail receives but cannot send mail). Anybody -please let me know if you have Kmail working in Fossa otherwise I will look at installing 19.10 again or another distro. nb Please don't @ me about using Thunderbird (or other). Thanks!
<Administrator_> test
<Administrator_> can i install kde ubuntu on windows nt 4.0
<Administrator_> if so please help
<_heavyarms> uuhhh
<_heavyarms> like in vm?
<Administrator_> no i found this old computer
<Administrator_> it has a vm it has dosbox
<Administrator_> would that work?
<Administrator_> it was in a bush and it has a sticker that says intel pentium II tm
<IrcsomeBot> <m_wael_eg> @Administrator_, test
<Administrator_> so you know its good
<Administrator_> one of you guys is scanning my ports
<_heavyarms> lol you're pulling my leg
<_heavyarms> funny
<Administrator_> i'm not it says right there received a ctcp ping from someone in the kubuntu chat though and thats illegal behaviour
<Administrator_> HEY
<Administrator_> what are you doing stop
<_heavyarms> anyway, okay, i'll for some reason assume you're not just messing with me (for some reason). i hella wouldn't put kubuntu on a pentium 2. maybe puppy linux?
<Administrator_> im not messing im dead serious
<Administrator_> can i install puppy on nt 4.0
<_heavyarms> sheesh, even xfce might be a little too bloated for that relic. tough call. but i do know that i put lubuntu and xfce mint on a laptop which is approximately pentium 4 era.. and it creaks and moans lol
<_heavyarms> you wouldn't install it on top of it, but replace the OS entirely, unless you're installing it in a separate partition or inside a virtual machine
<_heavyarms> but you probably know what all of this means since you're just messing with me
<Administrator_> no i know everything i just need guidance
<Administrator_> im going to hack you all
<_heavyarms> a'ight
<Administrator_> https://i.4cdn.org/g/1588501996816.png
<Administrator_> proof
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<_heavyarms> hey, BluesKaj
<_heavyarms> spoiler, the windows NT was inside of us all along
<BluesKaj> hi _heavyarms
<_heavyarms> i guess i'm amazed xchat runs in Windows NT
<Administrator_> im hacking you
<_heavyarms> all right
<Administrator_> haaha
<BluesKaj> Administrator_, do you have any kubuntu/kde questions?
<Administrator_> yes
<Administrator_> i am trying to install the kde ubuntu on windows NT 4.0
<Administrator_> but i don't know how
<BluesKaj> Administrator_, you can't so stop asking silly questions
<_heavyarms> i wonder if the NT itself is being run in a VM. OS-ception
<Administrator_> cat ubuntu.iso >/dev/sda would work on NT 4.0 wouldnt it
<Administrator_> its not
<Administrator_> im on a pentium II tm
<_heavyarms> kubuntu would make a pentium 2 melt irl. it is kind of funny to think about
<_heavyarms> in a way, i guess
<BluesKaj> _heavyarms, don't feed the troll
<_heavyarms> yeah, fair enough
<_heavyarms> if this were a bit more serious, i might have suggested lightweight distros for a pentium 2, etc
<Xavi92> _heavyarms: I have a laptop sporting an AMD K6-II CPU, so any suggestions are welcome
<Administrator_> i am very serious
<BluesKaj> _heavyarms, the kde chat has already suggested he ask in debian chat
<Administrator_> amd is bad intel pentium is higheer quality
<_heavyarms> oh okay
<_heavyarms> xavi92, whoa. okay, maybe something like puppy, slitaz, or tinycore.
<_heavyarms> also, a non-gui version of something like arch might be okay.. though you might need an earlier version because of a lot of distros being 64 bit, and UEFI-weirdness.
<Xavi92> _heavyarms: already tested slitaz, tinycore and Damn Small Linux, although all of them had disavantages
<Administrator_> i don't think nmap is supposed to work like that but I dunno
<Administrator_> WTF?
<Administrator_> all the ports are open lol
<Administrator_> testdicks diccksdv icsnbuijkdshngbkdsi don't think nmap is supposed to work like that but I dunno
<Administrator_> WTF?
<Administrator_> all the ports are open lol
<Administrator_> testdicks diccksdv icsnbuijkdshngbkdsi don't think nmap is supposed to work like that but I dunno
<_heavyarms> Xavi92, right
<Xavi92> _heavyarms: the Linux kernel stopped supporting i586 (which the K6-II still is) a long time ago, so compatible distros tend to use very long kernels and packages :(
<_heavyarms> ah right
<Administrator_> sorry bout that
<_heavyarms> i'm guessing a lot more is on the table if you don't rely on a gui
<Xavi92> _heavyarms: the laptop has no Ethernet interface, so I use a WiFi USB dongle from Lutec. While it worked on Win XP and some of those distros, I could not find a compatible driver on BSD
<_heavyarms> that sounds unsurprising :/
<Administrator_> boards.4channel.org/g/thread/75711473
<Administrator_> this will explain
<_heavyarms> nobody thought you weren't a troll, so...
<BluesKaj> he was just banned from #kde chat
<_heavyarms> anyway, Xavi92, hm.. that's tricky. i wonder how older non-gui debian would do?
<Administrator_> its a public vm where people get allocated 30 second goes
<Administrator_> i'm very sorry guys
<Administrator_> can anyone help me instlal kde on nt 4.0
<Administrator_> it is important
<BluesKaj> Administrator_, this has nothing to do with kubuntu support but here you go, but don't bother us about it again because it's offtopic here, https://sourceforge.net/projects/kde-windows/
<Xavi92> _heavyarms: hm, I think I tried installing older versions of Debian a few years ago with no success. Can't recall why though
<heavyarms_> for sure
<heavyarms_> oh, antix is another one i forgot about, have heard of, but never actually used
<heavyarms_> that is debian-based, but touts itself as running on a lot of older machines, like pentium 3s
<Xavi92> heavyarms_: I knew AntiX, and I'm pretty sure I gave it a try with no success. Hmm, let me give it another try
<heavyarms_> all right
<heavyarms_> i know some old-ish computers have some uefi stuff to play with.. but oddly enough they only started doing that *in* 1998 and beyond, so that might not be your issue at all
<BluesKaj> guys this conversation is better suited for #kubuntu-offtopic chat
<heavyarms_> oh, sorry
<Xavi92> Sorry BluesKaj, moving to #kubuntu-offtopic then
<BluesKaj> Xavi92, thanks
<Papy> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> Vihari Raj was added by: Vihari Raj
<Roey> hi
<Roey> i just finished playing Skyrim.  Now I see that I have zero desktop effects (no translucency either).. how do I fix this?
<Roey> thanks!
<franzo> maybe just restart the compositor
<franzo> systemsettings-> video  -> compositor
<Roey> ok, thanks.
<Roey> OpenGL compositing (the default) has crashed KWin in the past.
<Roey> This was most likely due to a driver bug.
<Roey> If you think that you have meanwhile upgraded to a stable driver,
<Roey> you can reset this protection but be aware that this might result in an immediate crash!
<Roey> Alternatively, you might want to use the XRender backend instead.
<Roey> that's the message I see there.. so I am re-enabling, let's se..
<Roey> see*
<Roey> ok, that worked!  Thanks!!
<franzo> no problem!
<Son_Goku123> Hello
<Son_Goku123> How are  you ?
<flejm> hi
<Son_Goku123> hey
<flejm> I have some problem, I want to instal driver of graphic tablet and I don't know how to do it with files from github
<BluesKaj> flejm, https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-install-a-software-from-Github-in-Ubuntu-using-terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <Alexblabber> Hi. How to reinstall kdewallet from terminal? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> rafaelfsaraxa was added by: rafaelfsaraxa
<BluesKaj> @Alexblabber sudo apt install --reinstall kwalletcli
<Shesh> Hi, I need a small icon help
<Shesh> How to replace the dolphin icon with my owm ?
<Shesh> own *
<Shesh> What is the path and name ?
<Shesh> thanks
<Shesh> I tried in apps folder 48 as file-manager.svg and dolphin.svg and Dolphin.svg
<Shesh> nothing works
<Shesh> :(
<diogenes_> Shesh, only for the menu?
<Shesh> only for the icon
<Shesh> which we see in the task bar
<Shesh> thanks for responding
<Shesh> I created a duplicate of breeze theme and using it for changes
<Shesh> stored at .local>share>icons>freeze
<Shesh> :)
<Shesh> but , please ignore my amateur efforts. I would like to do the right way
<diogenes_> Shaan7, you can copy /usr/share/applications/dolphin.desktop ~/.local/share/applications and modify ~/.local/share/applications/dolphin.desktop Icon=/path/to/newicon.png
<diogenes_> sorry Shesh ^^^^^
<Shesh> Thanks :diogenes
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Shesh> what would be the name ?
<diogenes_> name?
<Shesh> dolphin.desktop
<Shesh> got it
<diogenes_> i said dolphin.desktop arbitrary but the name might be different.
<Shesh> ok :)
<Shesh> org.kde.dolphin.desktop
<diogenes_> yeah
<Shesh> icon=system-file-manager
<diogenes_> you can place any icon you want in .local/share/icons and give a specific name then modify Icon=youricon.
<Shesh> I see, got it. )
<Shesh> need to go thank you very much
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Shesh> :)
<user|51855> hello all. noob here. Just started using kubuntu 20.04. When I change the wallpaper on the desktop, this wallpaper is not retained between reboots. where should I report this?
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<krytarik> I wouldn't jump right ahead to reporting it as a bug though, but rather check first if there might be something like a permissions issue.  I'm not using Plasma myself though, so someone who does and knows where to look needs to step in there.
<user|51855> thanks all. @krytarik: I'm sorry but I had already reported it as a bug just before reading your respons.
<krytarik> Ok, bug number?
<user|51855> @krytarik 1876613
<krytarik> LP bug 1876613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876613 in Ubuntu "Wallpaper not retained between reboots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876613
<krytarik> Just reassigned it to 'plasma-desktop' at least.
<Shesh> hi,
<Shesh> Can someone teach me how to change splash screen in GIMP. It is all different when I installed from GIMP
<Oderus> shesh: try grub-customizer
<Shesh> Oderus: It is for GIMP. GIMP's splash screen
<Shesh> thanks
<Shesh> I not sure where to place the image
<Oderus> could just place it in pictures and point to it or /boot/grub
<Shesh> +Oderus , I am trying to talk about the screen that will splash when opening GIMP
<Shesh> not the boot screen image :)
<Oderus> lol.... oops. grub on the mind i guess
<Shesh> :)
<Oderus>  trying to share from ubuntu to windows, via samba. i got it all set up, the only problem is.. when i connect from windows it says it doesnt have permission to access it. What would a root command be to give a specified user read and write access to a given folder?
